# Disco Derail! - TTCAL/PAL Discussion and Support!



## Megg33k

Okay, girls! June is ending... and July probably doesn't want us to turn their thread into our circus! Feel free to come turn THIS THREAD into a circus instead! :thumbup:

You know who you are! :winkwink: You too, preggos! You can't escape this DISCO DERAIL! 

https://www.geekologie.com/2007/10/23/disco-ball.jpg

*Celebrating with: 

 vickyd   - 1st Disco Baby!
 VGibs   - 2nd Disco Baby!
 Heulyn   turned  - 3rd Disco Baby!
 msarkozi   - 4th Disco Baby!
 roonsma   turned  - 5th Disco Baby!
 Jaymes   - 6th Disco Baby!
 prgirl_cesca   turned  - 7th Disco Baby!
 aussiettc   turned  - 8th Disco Baby!
 cazza22   - 9th Disco Baby!
 Sassy_TTC   turned  - 10th Disco Baby!
 Lawa   - 11th Disco Baby!
 yogi77   - 12th Disco Baby!
 LucyJ   - 13th Disco Baby!
 sequeena   - 14th Disco Baby!
 NatoPMT   - 15th Disco Baby!
 grandbleu   - 16th Disco Baby!
 hoping   - 17th Disco Baby!
 Allie84   - 18th Disco Baby!
 pregoinnorge   - 19th Disco Baby!
 babywanted73   turned  - 20th Disco Baby!
 sugarlove   turned  - 21st Disco Baby!
 Sassy_TTC   - 22nd Disco Baby!
 cazza22   - 23rd Disco Baby!
 Round2   - 24th Disco Baby!
 heart tree   - 25th Disco Baby!

SMFirst 
jenny25  
Jaymes 
whyme 

Waiting with: 

CJSG1977
MinnieMone
Megg33k
Dazed
wantingagirl
bbhopes
babysimpson
Razcox
Sparkly*

*Derail Dictionary:

"Free Fred" = FRER
"BooFN" = BFN
"BoomFP" = BFP

What's Happening:

Not currently updated.. 
*


----------



## Heulyn

Well then, I'll continue on here :)



Megg33k said:


> Heulyn said:
> 
> 
> To answer everyone's confusion:
> 
> Me and Will have been TTC for almost a year now, and when we lost our second baby, I decided to go back on my pill.
> So no, we weren't actively trying to concieve _this time_, but we had decided after I stopped my pill that we would go back to NTNP... but it looks like it might be a bit late for that xD
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh! Gotcha! Well, that makes perfect sense, actually! I do hope its a bit late for that! :) I think I already said so in my "race" thread... but I'm so sorry to hear about your losses! :hugs:Click to expand...

Teehee... I confuse people quite a bit, I wouldn't worry.
And thanks, hopefully this one will be 3rd time lucky, eh? :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

thanks for starting the group meg:) 
and oh look, there is your line that says preggos too, lol!


----------



## msarkozi

Heulyn - they do say third times a charm :) I am hoping for you too!


----------



## Heulyn

Thank yooouu :happydance:

My back is killing me... hope it's a sign!


----------



## vickyd

Meggles i hope the circus description was not for my benefit!!! I mean just cause im oozing grapefruit concentrate does not make me some kind of circus freak!!!!
Im sure youre new cycle will cooperate, now that there a new "cycle sheriff" in town, moi!

heulyn i still dont get what youre on about, but im a bit thick so no need to explain further since im sure all the rest understood perfectly...

I left work early today, and since its cooler (only 35 degrees today) thought id shimmy down to the gym. so i get into this conversation with the trainer, which started off with her getting on my case for attending only twice this week...I tried to explain to her the concept of "work" and how since the gym closes at 8.30 and only opens 10-12 on Sat. i cant always make it on time. She replied : "Vicky, you have to get your priorities straight!!" WTF???? So my priority should be tight buns????? Thats it ive had it with Adolf, im quitting Curves and finding a gym better suited to my free spirit!

Anyone got any interesting plans for the weekend, and i dont mean peeing on a stick ok?


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls im here to join the circus xxxxxxxxxx just posted in our June thread, have we left that one now?? Think there still a few peeps left to test isnt there? Im hopeing & praying for all the rest of our june testers clan xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, we're not out of that one... but I wanted this one up and running before the end of June. Never want to have to scramble to find a new home! :winkwink:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

YAY for our new home and YAY for us secretly preggo people still being welcome!

Can't wait to see what July brings, lots of BFP's please, our next thread should be "Disco testers are all knocked up".xxx


----------



## Allie84

I don't think I'm an official Disco Tester yet but I HAVE been partaking in the June tester's thread/circus so may I also join you over here? :flower:

Oooh, I'd also like my cycle to get kicked in the nuts, please. I'm having AF style cramps today and think she's on her way....early! This cycle was just a mess . 

:hugs: and :dust: for July to everyone who's out this month. 

Megg, that is some crazy disco bling.

vicky, it sounds like your trainer is crazy. I LOLed at the Adolf nickname....

Guess my plans for weekend involve POAS some more. I bought a Clearblue 3-pack :blush:. Assuming AF doesn't arrive, that is!


----------



## vickyd

Allie, i thought i made it clear that POAS does not count as a weekend activity!!!!
Oh my god im adolf...


----------



## LucyJ

I'm here to join the circus too. Loving the new thread megg thanks for starting it.

Hey caz how are you?

Vic I'm not sure what I'm up too yet but will probably include a trip to the garden centre and having some friends round for a bit to eat or hubby and I may go for a picnic.

:hugs: to all the disco girls


----------



## Heulyn

vickyd said:


> heulyn i still dont get what youre on about, but im a bit thick so no need to explain further since im sure all the rest understood perfectly...
> 
> Anyone got any interesting plans for the weekend, and i dont mean peeing on a stick ok?

Hmm... I'm not I can explain it better than what I already have... :nope:

Me and Will have been TTC for almost a year now.
I had my 2nd miscarriage in March, and started taking the pill so that I could prevent myself becoming pregnant and having that heartbreak all over again.
However, the pill had messed up my cycle, and we decided to come off the pill, and go back to Not Trying, Not Preventing.
But it looks like while the pill was interfering with my cycle, it was also not working properly, because I've had some faint lines on HPT's, and I'm hoping to get my BFP on Monday.

Did that help? :shrug:

As for the weekend.... we're thinking of going camping with his family. :)


----------



## vickyd

Now i got it!!!


----------



## Heulyn

vickyd said:


> Now i got it!!!


:thumbup:

Glad to hear it.

Now.... can I ask a dumb question?
What's the whole Disco theme about?


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Meggles baby! I was fretting about where we would park ourselves after June!

I'm at work and can't really participate right now, but Cazz, glad to see you back babe!

Love you all. Will be back soon!!!

Oh yeah, MEGG GOT AF!!!!!!!! WOO-HOOO!!

I knew she was right around the corner. She was scared of Vicky's ninja costume!


----------



## cazza22

Hey Luce & Hearty great to see you both too my lovelies (((((((hugs))))))) Looking forward to our July journey together girls . Hearty im still hopefull for u this month babe xxxx (although secretly hoping your still gonna be with us regardless of BFP or not) please promise that if your preggos ur still gonna stay with us??? Sass & msarkozi are so i say u have to aswell hehehehe xxxxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh girls! When the :witch: flies in, she lands hard! Why does it have to hurt so much? :cry:


----------



## Allie84

Oh no, Megg! :hugs: Glad to see AF has arrived, but yes she is a bitch! 

lol vicky, you're right POAS is not a suitable past time...well, this weekend I'm going to try out for Wheel of Fortune (the gameshow...it's coming to town) and supporting USA in tomorrow's football match! :thumbup: My hubby's Scottish and since Scotland didn't qualify- he's also going for USA (as Scots 'cannae root for England'...or something...)

Heulyn, enjoy camping!

Anyone else getting up to much this weekend? Maybe some BD :sex: for good measure haha.. Have a great weekend girlies!


----------



## msarkozi

awe Meg, hope the witch starts treating you better!


----------



## NatoPMT

I am elbowing my way in here. Nice one megg, for cobbling together a roof over our heads 

hello Heulyn, my name is nato and we havent met yet. enchante. 

Ive got the vuvuzela out in honour of meggs af arrival. toot toot

hahaha at vic. I am going to set up a peeing on a stick activity weekend company i think. Id make a fortune out of myself.


----------



## NatoPMT

wheres that cazza. hmm. 

and wheres my husband with my bananas and custard.


----------



## Heulyn

Well, Hi there Nato, pleased to make your aquaintance [sp!]

Thanks girls.... looks like I won't be going camping this weekend though...

The OH insisted I take a test after being sick, and look at what I found:

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x285/Heulyn/DSC01798.jpg

[Sorry if this is the wrong place to be putting that, but I thought I should let you all know.]

So looks like I'm https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x285/Heulyn/blinkie3.gif .... wish me luck! x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats!!! :hugs: Good luck, honey!


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats....best of luck to you :)


----------



## Allie84

Oh wow, congrats and good luck! :)


----------



## Jaymes

You all go and start a new thread while I'm not looking? That'll teach me not to spend an entire day away!
Nato!!! Welcome back! :hugs: we really missed you!
Meggs, Congrats on your af Finally making an appearance!
I know I am missing a ton of people I should say good morning to, so GOOD MORNING my lovlies!


----------



## Heulyn

Thanks girls.... no doubt I'll be worrying like mad :S


----------



## Jaymes

Heulyn said:


> Thanks girls.... no doubt I'll be worrying like mad :S

:hugs:As the song says... :-= don't worry, be happy! :-=


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Glad to see a chipper Jaymie today! Loving it!


----------



## heart tree

I said it once, I'll say it again, congrats Heulyn!

Jaymie, glad to see your beautiful face in here. Love the new profile pic! You sound pretty upbeat. Love it! 

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. I have to work today. But luckily the weather sucks so I don't mind. Plus, I'm just working an event where they are showing a movie. A depressing movie about Alzheimer's, but a movie all the same. I really don't have to do much except answer a few questions people might have after the movie. 

kiss kiss


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Alzheimer's! No thank you! Watched that "movie" play out with my grandmother. Refuse to watch anything about it ever again! :nope: Its too hard!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations heulyn!!

Hello all how are we today? It is a beautiful day here so hot. Having friends round laster for homemade burgers!

Have to tell you girls something that I was reminded of today makes me laugh everytime and is very appropriate for our thread.... my niece who is 5 loves being told jokes and telling them one of her favourites makes me laugh everytime well her ending to is does rather than the real ending this is how it goes "whats a pirate's favourite music (real answer: rrrrrrrrr n b) her answer DISCO!!" Makes me laugh :haha: because of the way she says it as if a pirate would listen to anything other than disco made me think all my lovely disco testers!!

Hope you are all having a wonderful day.


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, my step-father, who raised me had dementia and died of it 3 years ago. It was incredibly difficult to watch a parent go through it. He was only 72 when he died and my mom was only 60. I actually work with people who care for family members with dementia now. My agency is one of the leading experts in the field. I love my job because I can offer support to people going through it. I have a personal perspective as well as a professional one. It's one of the cruelest diseases out there in my opinion. I'm very sorry about your grandmother. I know what you mean about not wanting to watch anything about it again. When I first got my job, I sometimes had to leave meetings so I could cry. I've moved past that and now feel really good about offering my expertise.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, that is awesome! That might be a good halloween costume, a disco pirate!


----------



## Jaymes

Yay! Happy Jaymie is always better than sad Jaymie. (& now I sound like crazy Jaymie, because I am referring to myself in the third person)
So, I am thinking that ff changed my o date because of that one day I had vv faint lines on the htp tests. I'm ok with that. I guess, it's just the not knowing that makes me crazy! I'm ok before o because I know I'm not pg. The 2ww kills me because I have no clue what is going on. Last cycle and this cycle are a pain because they are so drawn out. But hey, that's how it goes. 
As I'm sitting here patiently waiting for gymnastics to be over there is a baby sitting next to me full of chubby smiles! I love him! So sweet!


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Congratulations heulyn!!
> 
> Hello all how are we today? It is a beautiful day here so hot. Having friends round laster for homemade burgers!
> 
> Have to tell you girls something that I was reminded of today makes me laugh everytime and is very appropriate for our thread.... my niece who is 5 loves being told jokes and telling them one of her favourites makes me laugh everytime well her ending to is does rather than the real ending this is how it goes "whats a pirate's favourite music (real answer: rrrrrrrrr n b) her answer DISCO!!" Makes me laugh :haha: because of the way she says it as if a pirate would listen to anything other than disco made me think all my lovely disco testers!!
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful day.

That's ADORABLE!



heart tree said:


> Yeah, my step-father, who raised me had dementia and died of it 3 years ago. It was incredibly difficult to watch a parent go through it. He was only 72 when he died and my mom was only 60. I actually work with people who care for family members with dementia now. My agency is one of the leading experts in the field. I love my job because I can offer support to people going through it. I have a personal perspective as well as a professional one. It's one of the cruelest diseases out there in my opinion. I'm very sorry about your grandmother. I know what you mean about not wanting to watch anything about it again. When I first got my job, I sometimes had to leave meetings so I could cry. I've moved past that and now feel really good about offering my expertise.

Aww! That's a really wonderful thing that you do! Be proud of that! :hugs: I'm hoping in time I can also move past it and not cry at the very mention of the disease. But, coming up on the 7th anniversary of her passing... I can say that I'm definitely not there yet!



Jaymes said:


> Yay! Happy Jaymie is always better than sad Jaymie. (& now I sound like crazy Jaymie, because I am referring to myself in the third person)
> So, I am thinking that ff changed my o date because of that one day I had vv faint lines on the htp tests. I'm ok with that. I guess, it's just the not knowing that makes me crazy! I'm ok before o because I know I'm not pg. The 2ww kills me because I have no clue what is going on. Last cycle and this cycle are a pain because they are so drawn out. But hey, that's how it goes.
> As I'm sitting here patiently waiting for gymnastics to be over there is a baby sitting next to me full of chubby smiles! I love him! So sweet!

Aww... Chubby smiles! I haven't even seen him and I want to snuggle him! LOL 

Crazy Jaymie is still better than sad Jaymie... and who doesn't refer to herself in 3rd person sometimes? Megg is this or Megg is that... I do it all the time! :)


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> wheres that cazza. hmm.
> 
> and wheres my husband with my bananas and custard.

IM HEREEEE Baby cakes :hi::hi:

sooooooo happy to see you back with us hunykins. We missed you Lots & Lots like jelly Tots!! Glad ur feeling better hun, i had a couple of shitty days but got em outta my system now & im feeling positive again :thumbup: especially since we've had so many BFP's recently it cheered me up no end that did :happydance:.

Ive been out shopping today & instead of clothes i decided on house stuff which i love to do :happydance: new rugs n cushions i heart them & finally ordered my new sofa its LUSHHHH im so happy, only problem being u wont get me off it i'll be having afternoon naps all the time after work hahaha!! LAAZZEEE with a capital "L"!!!.

Got a nice night planned aswell cinema & a lovely meal so im all good in the hood at the mo :thumbup:.

How is everyone today?? & my god how nice is this weather cant believe im in Manchester with heat like this its crazyyy :wacko:.

Lov Ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Cazza, sounds like a great weekend. I am coveting your new couch. Give me a comfy couch and a snuggly blanket and I can take a nice nap!

I was watching Wimbledon and the weather looks amazing! We're lucky we got sun today at all. It's very foggy during the summers here. And cold! 

I have to go to work shortly for the afternoon. Told DH I want to go to bed early tonight to catch up on some sleep. We'll probably watch a movie and fall asleep early.

I'm babysitting my 2 year old nephew tomorrow. He is such a delight and hilarious. His parents asked him what kind of musical instrument he wanted to play. He said "drums." They asked him why drums. He said "Because I'm angry." HA! This little one wouldn't know anger if it hit him in the face, he's always in such a great mood! I loved that response though! Can't wait to see him so he can make me laugh!


----------



## msarkozi

That is so cute about the drums. 

Well it is a rainy day here, so I am about to curl up on the couch for the afternoon and just relax:)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, I am exhausted went shopping this morning popped into to see my brother sat out in his garden by his pond in the sun which was lovely then came home did a bit of housework then had friends round for home made burgers and salad yum!! We just sat out in the garden in the sun eating and chatting when it got cool we came in and have been playing just dance on the Wii so much fun but I am dead now at least I must of burnt of my burgers :haha: They've just left have had such a fun time its good to talk, laugh and dance!! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. 

Caz I love buying things for the house we have just about finished our living room, spare room and bathroom to do next. What film are you seeing?

Hearty I love that about your nephew wanting to play the drums so sweet have a good day with him.


----------



## Allie84

heart tree, hope you have a good day at work! 

Lucy, what a cute joke! It made me smile. :)

msarkozi, enjoy your relaxing day, you deserve it as now you have a good reason to take it easy.:happydance:

cazza, sounds like a great day, I looove home shopping. I think once I'm preggo I'll go crazy with 'nesting!'

megg and heart, sorry to hear of your family members :hugs:; I'm sure that's really tough. 

As for me, I just watched the USA get kicked out of the World Cup and everyone in my house is a little down at mo' about it. We watched it at a pub and it seemed to promising, we were having a great time...oh, well. I'm going to support England now since it's the only other country (in the World Cup) I've actually lived in. Even though the hubby will be going for Germany....

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday. :)


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, bummer about the US. I'll root for England too since a lot of my lovely ladies live there. Vicky, is Greece still in? I'll root for them too!


----------



## heart tree

Just for reference, this is my nephew who said he wanted to play drums "because I'm angry." Looks like a pretty angry tot, doesn't he? Hee hee!
 



Attached Files:







36017_1463777467764_1033293914_1355765_63364_n.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! He's SO cute! LOL


----------



## heart tree

I know! I seriously want to put sugar on him and eat him up. I'm in love with this little guy. DH and I are taking him to the petting zoo tomorrow and then out to lunch. We teach him to say things like "yeah baby" and "whut up dawg" It's hilarious. 

How is your uterus doing Megg? Cramps still bad? When are you starting your soy?


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I know! I seriously want to put sugar on him and eat him up. I'm in love with this little guy. DH and I are taking him to the petting zoo tomorrow and then out to lunch. We teach him to say things like "yeah baby" and "whut up dawg" It's hilarious.
> 
> *How is your uterus doing Megg?* Cramps still bad? When are you starting your soy?

:rofl: Only on BnB can someone EVER ask that and it be normal! Its okay! Cramps are gone... and honestly... it looks like AF will be departing either over night or tomorrow! :shrug: No complaints there... but why so soon? Never even got to medium flow!!! :wacko:

Soy starts CD5! My left ovary still hurts from last cycle though! That's quite odd for me. Hoping that I actually ovulate this cycle!

Petting zoo sounds like a blast! I love that sort of thing... except the bit about it being outdoors! :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

I know, that's why I love this site. We discuss our uteri (that's a weird word to put in plural. When do you talk about the plural form of uterus...on this site!), CM, BD'ing, basically anything goes!

Weird your AF is so short. Maybe it will drag out a bit with some spotting. CD5 sounds like a great plan. I feel very hopeful that you'll ov!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh love that pic, his lil face is so cute.

Woo hoo England playing today, I hope they win as I will have one unhappy Hubby on my hands if they don't.

Sooo my whole weekend of not drinking did not pay off, I feel worse today than I do most Sundays (with a hangover). As long as baby is growing and doing ok then ill take all the roughness he/she throws my way. We actually spoke about baby last night, like a full conversation based on actually having a baby at the end of this, so scary and I dont think we will speak about it again for a while but it was lovely to dream for 10 minutes! How M/C ruins any future pregnancies!

Hope your all doing ok and getting ready for the BDing marathon before the big O! Good Luck to all the lovely Disco testers this cycle, hope July brings many BFP's.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Very strange it would be this short... I mean, its not GONE, but its close. :wacko:

Terrified that I'll never ovulate again, tbh! Its not my biggest fear! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> Very strange it would be this short... I mean, its not GONE, but its close. :wacko:
> 
> Terrified that I'll never ovulate again, tbh! Its not my biggest fear! LOL

You are soooo going to ovulate again, I promise! My first cycles after my losses were so long and no ovulation. My body finally calmed down and I ovulated again.

BTW, I was on the pill for 17 years before I decided to ttc. It took me 3 whole months to get a period after going off the pill. Talk about being scared that I would never ovulate! This is what our bodies are meant to do. Yours will for sure.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Very strange it would be this short... I mean, its not GONE, but its close. :wacko:
> 
> Terrified that I'll never ovulate again, tbh! Its not my biggest fear! LOL
> 
> You are soooo going to ovulate again, I promise! *My first cycles after my losses were so long and no ovulation. My body finally calmed down and I ovulated again.*
> 
> BTW, I was on the pill for 17 years before I decided to ttc. It took me 3 whole months to get a period after going off the pill. Talk about being scared that I would never ovulate! This is what our bodies are meant to do. Yours will for sure.Click to expand...

I really needed to hear that today! I mean... I have a chart from my cycle following the first loss with a clear thermal shift, but it never ended until I took pills to end it. So, I don't know if I ovulated that cycle or not. Then, this one seemed to go much the same... So I took the pills much quicker this time!

And, I did ovulated the next cycle after the loss... because it resulted in the 2nd loss! :dohh: Hoping I don't follow a pattern of: Loss, No O, O, Loss, No O, O, Loss... etc!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, that's not a good way to cycle through life. But I really don't think that will be the course you will take. The best news is that you got pregnant so quickly after your first loss. I know it sounds weird, but it is a really good sign at how fertile you are and how good DH's sperm is! 

BTW, as much as I complained about soy, I did seem to get my BFP first cycle using it. Hmmm....


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! OMG! I only just realized that when you said it! Funny enough, the last time you mentioned it, I thought to myself "Hm... She'll change her tune about it if she gets a BFP this cycle!" But, then I promptly forgot again! :rofl: Soooo, you ARE growing a SoyBean? Hmmm... Very curious, madame!


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: I know! I sounded like such a whiner this cycle! I'm normally not so whiney! I probably will change my mind about soy!! Soy bean indeed!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for Soy Bean!!! :hugs:

https://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/frontsquare/ac69_edamame_keychains.gif

Its a soy bean! :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I noticed your BFP in your signature.....Congrats!!!!! :happydance: So excited for you! Looks like we are close together as well:) Hoping for a sticky pregnancy for you :dust:


----------



## heart tree

Sweet soy bean Megg!


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> Yay for Soy Bean!!! :hugs:
> 
> https://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/frontsquare/ac69_edamame_keychains.gif
> 
> Its a soy bean! :winkwink:

Kinda looks like hearty dont ya think?????:rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

> Kinda looks like hearty dont ya think?????

:rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

Hello disco girls,

how are we all?


----------



## vickyd

Hey Luce....Personally im counting down the days to AF.....No symptoms nada.....
Hubby seems to think that its just as well as he wants us to get pregnant in July so that the baby will have a birthday in April like we both do.... My respnce was a stare (glare actually) and "ummm ok sperminator lets see how well you do in July" hes like " you know if i want something i always get it" i didnt let him finish the sentance and politely walked away....How cocky can u be????????????????/


----------



## LucyJ

:saywhat: There's nothing like being confident!! Men bless them if only it was that easy just deciding that this month will be the month!

Now can I just remind you about a certain lady we both know who was convinced that AF was coming and lo and behold she got a BFP yes Hearty I am talking about you so you never know your not out till your out.

If you do get AF then Hubby better get ready for July!!!!


----------



## vickyd

True, im not out till AF comes but im not too positive....Its ok though cause im guarenteed to be preggo in July!!!! Men are soooo silly some times!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oooh, please let Vicky get her BFP this cycle for no other reason than for ME to make fun of HER!!! 

Can I just tell you, I still don't have any symptoms! Any slight boob soreness I had went away. Nada, nothing. Vicks, you are still in babe!!!

I'm only popping in right now. I'll be away from a computer all day today. I hope I don't miss too much! xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hearty if i do get a bfp i give you carte blanche to completely rip on me 24/7 thats how happy ill be!!!! And we would get to be bump buddies......
But its not looking good cause my fanjita (is that the term???) is completely dry like it is before AF, not to mention im now as we speak getting loveley AF cramps.....


----------



## heart tree

I had a few of those cramps right around implantation (which if you recall was when I thought AF was coming on early). And I've also been somewhat dry in the fanjita department. I still don't think you're out. But, if you don't want anymore PMA from me, I'll work with you on that. You all did that for me. I know how hard it is to get worked up in the 2ww only to be let down. That's really why I was so insistent. I couldn't bear to build myself up for an enormous fall. Whatever you want babe, I'm here.

I can't wait for us all to be bump buddies! I'm lonely.


----------



## Megg33k

Vicky... You're pushing your luck! You're just begging for her to rip on you for having so many AF symptoms when you get your BFP! Don't you learn?


----------



## heart tree

Seriously Megg! She's totally pushing it. Not to mention, she made fun of me on a thread in the 35+ section. She's gonna get it bad from me!!! Can't wait. Already thinking up some good jokes. Vicky, I've got your number!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty babe bring on the PMA!!!! For me wheather im optimistic or not does not make a difference in how disapointed ill be if AF arrives...
Hopefully well be bump buddies in July, just as Alex has already planned!!!! He had a meeting with his spermies and they shook on it so it will be done!!!
:rofl::rofl:

I will be using the conceive plus next cycle as well, and yes i will be charting!!!! Megg will tire of my ignorance and cyber kick me in the nuts for sure!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! I've ordered Conceive Plus too! Hoping it shows up quickly! Amazon estimates I'll see it on July 2. Hoping they're right! Can't wait for you to start charting! You should be temping NOW! But, then... You're getting a BFP this cycle... so you won't get to do any of that, now will you?


----------



## vickyd

I love u meggles!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww.. Wanted to say "I love u too vickles"... but that doesn't sound right! :( Vickles... sounds like pickles! *sigh* Well, the sentiment is there!


----------



## msarkozi

Good Morning ladies....hoping everyone has a great day today:)


----------



## heart tree

There's one of my bump buddies! Mel, hope you have a great day too!

Ok, Vicky, you are so getting that BFP. PMA all the way! I can't wait for you to get your ass on over to this side. 

I used my conceive plus on the wrong days. I used it the first time I got my positive opk which we now know was false. I used pre-seed on the real day. I really hope it doesn't give me the same results as the last 2 times. I vowed I was only going to use conceive plus from now on, but didn't have a chance.


----------



## msarkozi

Got my doctor appointment in a couple hours to finally confirm the pregnancy (I even POAS this morning before work, lol). Hoping he will tell me that I have nothing to worry about this time


----------



## Jaymes

Fxed for you Missy! It'll go well, just keep up with the PMA!
Vicky, Hearty is going to laugh her butt off when you get yours! 
Megg, if af shows I want to try concieve plus too, where did you order it from?

I just found out that my baby sister is in the 2ww as well... I am so excited I could die! If we both end up pregnant this cycle that would be so cool! I'll keep you al posted on that one! 
:happydance: :dance: :headspin: :headspin: :dance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :headspin: :dance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :headspin: :dance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :headspin: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> Fxed for you Missy! It'll go well, just keep up with the PMA!
> Vicky, Hearty is going to laugh her butt off when you get yours!
> Megg, if af shows I want to try concieve plus too, where did you order it from?
> 
> I just found out that my baby sister is in the 2ww as well... I am so excited I could die! If we both end up pregnant this cycle that would be so cool! I'll keep you al posted on that one!
> :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :headspin: :dance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :headspin: :dance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :headspin: :dance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :headspin: :dance: :happydance:

I think it would be mega-cool to be bump buddies with your sister! FX'd!!!

I got it here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002V0ZJ4Y/ref=oss_product


----------



## Jaymes

Oh Em Gee! LOL :haha:
I thought it was some sort of supplement, an ORAL supplement, I just clicked that link at work, and realized what it was. Then I had to look around quickly as I closed that window so I could be sure no-one was walking by at that moment! :haha::dohh: I feel dense!


----------



## LucyJ

Ok I offically do not get my body I have started spotting again and have really bad period type pain but my period finished sat so surly I shouldnt be getting pain or spotting I am so confused ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Phoned drs today but couldnt get an appointment untill next week with the Dr I have seen several times since lossing my baby and shes been really good so going to try and get a cancelation appointment with her on wed if I cant do I wait till next week or just see another dr. 

On top of that I have a really sore throat and feel rough think its just a virus or maybe hayfever but having a crappy evening felt fine untill about 4pm this afternoon :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Awww Luce why do our bodies screw with us so much... i mean come on haven't we been through enough????? Right! your cycle is now getting his nuts kicked in by cycle sheriff vickyd... This worked for Heaarty and Meggles so you should be fine 2morrow!!!!:thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

the doctor wants to see me again in 2 weeks for an early ultrasound...definitely excited for that. 

Lucy - sorry that you aren't feeling well, and that your body is playing around with you. I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sherffi vickyd I think my cycle needs it!! 

msarkozi glad you've seen your dr and your being looked after!! :flower:


----------



## Jaymes

Oh Lucy, :hugs: Sorry your feeling off!


----------



## Allie84

Good afternoon, everyone! 

OMG....heart tree, congratulations on your :BFP:!! :hugs: Yay! :happydance: That is wonderful and both you and msarkozi are proof that no symptoms can sometimes equal a BFP. :) I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy and hope to join you ladies as a bump buddy sometime this summer. :thumbup:

Jaymes, that'd be so cool if you and your sis were bump buddies. I'm an only child and would looove to have a sister to go through this stuff with. None of my friends are are TTC either and I'm so happy to have you guys to share this stuff with! :hugs:

Lucy, sorry your body is messing you around, it sure sounds like a virus could be contributing; hope you feel better soon. 

vicky, I'm sending some additional PMA your way for a BFP!
Who else is still waiting to test?
AF is due tomorrow for me (my ticker is wrong) but I am currently symptomless...not even AF symptoms! And I don't feel pregnant but I'm going to POAS tomorrow anyways.....

Have a good day everyone! 

Oh yeah, sorry about England :(. That was a rough match!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymie - LOL @ opening that at work! Its not an oral supplement! Haha!

Lucy - Sorry you aren't feeling well, love! :hugs:

Mel - Excellent news about the early scan!! :yipee:

Vicky - Glad to see that you're still taking your sheriff duties seriously!

Allie - Good luck tomorrow! Hoping its BFP!


----------



## Jaymes

Good Luck to you Allie!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, you are so getting that BFP!!! I can't wait!

Jaymes, I just looked at your chart and it looks really promising. When do you usually get AF? I know you've been testing like a fiend, but remember, 12dpo can still be too early. LOL at the conceive plus!!! That was so cute!

Lucy, honey, baby, what is going on with your body? If it is brown spotting, it might just be a small amount of old blood from AF that didn't find it's way out and is doing so now. It could also be hormonal. I hope you get it sorted out. Your body might just be in shock from all that has happened to it recently. My guess is that you'll start to regulate very soon. This is a very temporary thing, so try not to let it get you down too much.

Mel, yay on the docs visit!!! Can't wait to hear about the early scan. I'm going to schedule mine tomorrow for 2 weeks as well!


----------



## msarkozi

July 14th is not going to come soon enough....I actually have a ultrasound that morning for my gall bladder as well, and then I will be having one in the afternoon to see my little one (someone needs to help me think of a nickname for it - I can't seem to come up with one)....I am going to feel so much better once I see it and hear the heartbeat. I feel like everything is going to be ok this time though. 

Allie - I hope you start our morning off tomorrow with another BFP! :)

On another note, I am so addicted to this website! I am supposed to be working on my course, but I keep coming back and checking to see if there is any updates, lol!


----------



## heart tree

hee hee, this site is my drug of choice!

You're getting your scan on my wedding anniversary!!! It's a good sign.

Don't forget that you might not see a heartbeat that early. I hope you do, but don't get freaked out if you don't. I'm counting down the days with you.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Hearty...I'm hoping for good things for your anniversary:) How many years is it for you?


----------



## heart tree

5 years of marriage. We've been together for 12 years total.

How about you and your OH?


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> Good afternoon, everyone!
> Jaymes, that'd be so cool if you and your sis were bump buddies. I'm an only child and would looove to have a sister to go through this stuff with. None of my friends are are TTC either and I'm so happy to have you guys to share this stuff with! :hugs:

I know right?!? I am going to send her a bunch of my IC tests in the am!



Megg33k said:


> Jaymie - LOL @ opening that at work! Its not an oral supplement! Haha!

Ummm, yeah. :blush:



heart tree said:


> Allie, you are so getting that BFP!!! I can't wait!
> 
> Jaymes, I just looked at your chart and it looks really promising. When do you usually get AF? I know you've been testing like a fiend, but remember, 12dpo can still be too early. LOL at the conceive plus!!! That was so cute!

Allie, I totally agree!

Hearty, :blush: How did I not realize what you all were going on about? I have been testing like a fiend. I have a problem. I have bought a total of four more tests to add to my collection, TODAY... :blush::haha::wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

wow, that is awesome Hearty......we have actually only been together for over a year, but it feels like a lifetime. Some people might think we are too quick to decide what we want in life, but we know it is right for us:)


----------



## heart tree

Bah, don't listen to what other people say. Only you can know what is right for you!


----------



## msarkozi

That's what I say too:)


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, you asked me for my granola recipe. Here it is. I don't know how measurements work for you, hopefully they are the same. If not, hopefully you can work it out. Same goes for the oven temperature. Mine is obviously Fahrenheit. 

Preheat oven to 300

Mix together:

- 4 cups oats
- 1 cup cashews
- 1 cup sunflower seeds
- 1 cup sliced almonds
- 1 cup shredded, unsweetened coconut (I'm only able to find this at health food stores)
- 2 Tbs. brown sugar

In a separate bowl, mix together:

- 1/3 cup canola oil
- 3/4 cup honey
- 1 teas. vanilla
- 1 teas. cinnamon
Whisk this with a fork until it is completely combined and the consistency of caramel

- Pour wet ingredients into dry ingredients and combine
- Spread mixture into big pan (I use a turkey roasting pan)
- Cook for 25 minutes. (At 10 minute intervals, stir)
- When done, press mixture firmly into pan and let cool for 30 minutes to an hour
- Scrape out and voila!

- You can add anything you want like dried fruit, other nuts. Be creative!


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> Lucy, you asked me for my granola recipe. Here it is. I don't know how measurements work for you, hopefully they are the same. If not, hopefully you can work it out. Same goes for the oven temperature. Mine is obviously Fahrenheit.
> 
> Preheat oven to 300
> 
> Mix together:
> 
> - 4 cups oats
> - 1 cup cashews
> - 1 cup sunflower seeds
> - 1 cup sliced almonds
> - 1 cup shredded, unsweetened coconut (I'm only able to find this at health food stores)
> - 2 Tbs. brown sugar
> 
> In a separate bowl, mix together:
> 
> - 1/3 cup canola oil
> - 3/4 cup honey
> - 1 teas. vanilla
> - 1 teas. cinnamon
> Whisk this with a fork until it is completely combined and the consistency of caramel
> 
> - Pour wet ingredients into dry ingredients and combine
> - Spread mixture into big pan (I use a turkey roasting pan)
> - Cook for 25 minutes. (At 10 minute intervals, stir)
> - When done, press mixture firmly into pan and let cool for 30 minutes to an hour
> - Scrape out and voila!
> 
> - You can add anything you want like dried fruit, other nuts. Be creative!

I know it was not posted for me, but it sounds divine! I may try this soon!


----------



## heart tree

Honey, it is posted for you too! It's posted for all of you. It's truly delicious. I make it for my co-workers and they all rave over it!

Not sure if you have Trader Joe's near you, but their nuts are really cheap.

And I'm not talking about the kind of nuts that get kicked!


----------



## Jaymes

:rofl: I do have a trader joes "nearby" but it is about 40 minutes away. Have I mentioned I kind of live in the sticks? 

I'm off to poas. 13 dpo should see something today for sure. I'm nervous and stalling. Can you tell?


----------



## Jaymes

:witch: got me before I tested. :cry:


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes I'm so sorry the :witch: got you!

Hearty thanks for the recipe it looks delicious off to the supermarket later so will get all I need to make it.


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> :witch: got me before I tested. :cry:

Noooooooooooooooo! :hugs: I'm so sorry!!!! :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Oh damn! She needs to be burned at the stake immediately. I'm so sorry babe.


----------



## msarkozi

Thinking of you Jaymes


----------



## cazza22

So sorry the witch got you James :-(. And Luce WTF is going on with this spotting? have you and OH had sexy time recently?? Maybes you coulda knocked your cervix? i have done that before & spotted a little the day after? Hope you get to the bottom of it sweetie.

Hearty & Mel how r u girls? have you got any recent piccys of your BFPs?? i love a good look at a BFP i do  puts me in a reet good mood hehehe 

Hope all my other lovelies are all gravy?? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Cazza, how are you my lovely? No we hadn't had any sexy time. It seems to have stopped today but still getting cramping pains going to try and get dr's appointment tomorrow hoping I can get a cancellation appointment with the nice dr and maybe get some answers want to be able to focus on getting a july BFP not worring about what my body is doing!!

I second that we want pic's!!


----------



## msarkozi

Caz - the pictures I have are from the faint line, but I will gladly go buy another test to get a picture for you:) lol! 

Doing pretty good, but was ill this morning...not sure if I got a touch of the flu or if it was morning sickness (so praying it wasn't morning sickness), but seem to be feeling better now. I get to go do my bloodwork tomorrow to see what my HCG levels are at; hoping for good strong levels:)

Hope you are doing awesome Caz


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks Girls. I'm ok, bummed, but really ok.

I want to see pics too!


----------



## cazza22

Awwwww Mel i hope ur levels are through the roof babe & ur bubba is growing as strong as can be . 

Luce let us know how u get on at the docs ok? I must admit ive been abit crampy down there?? its very confusing. Im due a smear test, i went 2 months ago but the stupid nurse knocked my cervix hard so i bled a little & they couldnt read the sample they sent off so now i have to go back for another ggggrrrrr!!!. I have been putting it off so im gonna go back next week coz i know how important it is. FX'd i'll get the all clear tho? i doubt my cycles would be so regular if i had problems down there?? then again i could be wrong. God im stressing about it I HATE SMEAR TESTS "FACT"!!!!!.

Anyway enough about me lol!! Wheres our lovely Nato? i see she popped back last week & is gone again boo hoo :-(. We love u Doll!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Lov u girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Snap I'm due a smear as well mines a follow up I'm on yearly ones at the moment god I hate them everything has always been ok when they've investiagted further which is a good thing. I've been putting it off as I had so many people poking around down there after lossing the baby and then after having the erpc and just couldnt face it. Being a women is hard sometimes.

Dont know where nato is hope shes ok big :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! Well, no AF as due but a BFN for me this morning. :( I've now got super sore boobs so I think AF is on her way, though. 

When I got the BFP the first time, I just KNEW it, if that makes sense? And this time I'm not feeling it....I just _felt_ pregnant before.

I've been ttc just a few cycles now so I think I'm still figuring out when I ovulate. I'm optimistic July will be a better month for all of us who didn't get our BFPs this cycle! :thumbup:

Jaymes, sorry the :witch: got you! I think I'll be joining you soon.

Lucy, you're right, being a woman can really suck with all of us the poking and prodding we endure! :hugs: When I explained to my OH what went on over my mc doc appointments he was just shocked and how many people I had to spread my legs for....I told him just wait for when I am pregnant for longer!

Ooh, heart and msarozki, I'm with Cazza, I love a look at a :bfp: ! Cheers me right up lol. msarkozi good luck with your appt and here's to good strong HCG levels!


----------



## vickyd

Hey my lovelies!

First of all good luck mel with the blood draw 2morrow!!!! I hope this hit super duper high numbers!!

Caz hun i feel you for dreading the smear test...Before i got pregnant the first time getting a smear was noooo problem...Now it seems like such a big deal....I went in for my anual 2 months after my last loss and i nearly started crying! mind you it was at the same doc in the same room where my loss were announced sooo...

So today i was expecting AF and so far nothing...It could be late cause of my beach weekend as the water was pretty cold...Im definately not testing till Saturday in the off chance that she doesnt show her face by then.


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Luce, I hope you figure out what's going on. I totally know what you mean about being poked and prodded. It's no fun, especially after a loss. I now associate the gyno's office with trauma. I just booked an early scan today. I go on July 13. I'm extremely terrified. I'm going to be a nervous wreck on that day!

I have tried a million and one times to take pics of mine and my camera makes them blurry! Megg gave me some advice on taking them outside into natural light. I tried that this morning but it was overcast and I still got a blurry pic. I have a crappy digital camera. I will try taking it with DH's iphone. I did another IC today and it was much much darker than the one 2 days ago which made me happy. I have no symptoms still and that worries me.

Allie, I kept singing the tune of "I just KNOW when I'm pregnant. I've been through this twice. I just KNOW!" I wouldn't let the other women tell me otherwise. Well, clearly I'm the idiot! If I hadn't tested, I would still have no idea I was pregnant. You aren't out until the witch rears her head. Sore boobs are a great sign. I keep wishing I had them. Mine were sore for my last 2 pregnancies. Nothing right now. 

I've also been wondering about Nato. Guess we need to hang tight and hope she comes back again. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## vickyd

Allie84 said:


> Thanks girls! Well, no AF as due but a BFN for me this morning. :( I've now got super sore boobs so I think AF is on her way, though.
> 
> When I got the BFP the first time, I just KNEW it, if that makes sense? And this time I'm not feeling it....I just _felt_ pregnant before.
> 
> I've been ttc just a few cycles now so I think I'm still figuring out when I ovulate. I'm optimistic July will be a better month for all of us who didn't get our BFPs this cycle! :thumbup:
> 
> Jaymes, sorry the :witch: got you! I think I'll be joining you soon.
> 
> Lucy, you're right, being a woman can really suck with all of us the poking and prodding we endure! :hugs: When I explained to my OH what went on over my mc doc appointments he was just shocked and how many people I had to spread my legs for....I told him just wait for when I am pregnant for longer!
> 
> Ooh, heart and msarozki, I'm with Cazza, I love a look at a :bfp: ! Cheers me right up lol. msarkozi good luck with your appt and here's to good strong HCG levels!

Looks like we got another jedi in TTCAL crew
Allie aka Obi -Wan:rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

> Looks like we got another jedi in TTCAL crew
> Allie aka Obi -Wan

:rofl::rofl:

Hearty I hope all goes well for your scan will be keeping everything crossed for you I have a good feeling.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Luce! I was asking the receptionist who booked the appointment what would happen if the scan wasn't good. I told her I was going on vacation the following week and didn't know how I would schedule a D&C! She told me to take a step back, calm down and assume that everything would be fine. She said let's take this one day at a time. I realized I'm already bracing for the worst. I need to erase that negative energy from my mind. It's nice to have the BFP, but in some ways I'm a worse stress case now than I was before. Oy!


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in, lovelies! :wave:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty my soulmate i would have asked the same exact question!!!!! Only my doc would probably not react so calmly!!


----------



## LucyJ

Your bound to be you've been through alot and its going to be scary for you. When you've suffered a loss the innocence of pregnancy is gone and in its place is the fear. I'm sending you lots of pma and loads of baby :dust:

I dont know if this helps my mum suffered two miscarriages not one after the other but one before she had me and one after me my mum has always said that when she was pregnant with the two babies she lost the were totally different pregnancies to the ones that were successful.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey megg :hi:how are you?


----------



## heart tree

That helps enormously Lucy and Vicky. I love you guys!!!

Hi ya Megg!


----------



## vickyd

Meggles i bought my fancy digi thermometer 2day!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey! Not terrible! Just plodding along! How's everyone else?

Vicky - Yay for thermometer! Now you're guaranteed a BFP this cycle indeed! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - you are so right. I was telling my aunt how I feel totally different this pregnancy, and she told me she felt different too after her miscarriage, and she just knew it was going to be alright....and it was! So I am trying to keep that positive thinking for myself as well (even thought it is hard to not worry). 

So Hearty, we are both going to be ok!!! We will get through this, and I can't wait for your scan:) Lots of PMA your way.....


----------



## heart tree

We're getting our scans a day apart aren't we? Thanks for your story. It helps!


----------



## msarkozi

we sure are:) It will be a great 2 days......will we get a picture from the scan at all?


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait to see pics... both of you!


----------



## msarkozi

ok, I forgot to go after work to buy another test so I can get the BFP picture on here....so I will try to remember to do this tomorrow (but might have to wait since I have company tomorrow for the weekend), but I will do it:) And if I get a picture from my ultrasound, I will post that for sure:)


----------



## heart tree

I got an early scan with my first pregnancy and they gave me a picture of the bean. I hope we get some pics this time!

I just got a good pic of my tests. I'm downloading them onto my computer and will post in a couple of minutes.


----------



## heart tree

This is the best picture I could get. Our camera is on it's way out and we're looking to buy a new one. The IC was taken today. The FRER was taken on Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2825.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That's freakin' perfect!!! Gorgeous lines! :yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg! The IC today was much darker than the one I did on Sunday which makes me feel good. I'll probably do another one in a few days. LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

That's what IC's are for! :winkwink:


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
So AF hasent arrived yet!!!! Good sign right???? Im taking it one day at a time till Sunday and if shes still not here i will test. Im feeling my boobs sore on and off during the day and maybe some slight nausea here and there. We shall see!!!

Hearty what a lovely bfp!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Love the pic hearty :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Vickyd things are looking good keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Love the pic Hearty! :happydance:

Megg - thanks for the new home, thought the June testing thread was a bit quiet!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, June is over after today... and I couldn't very well have us out on the streets, now could I?


----------



## heart tree

Welcome to Disco Derail Razcox!

Vicky, you know I have everything, including my eyes, crossed for you! That bitch better stay away or else I'm gonna have to hunt her down. I will come to Greece to do it, don't think I won't!


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - that sounds so promising! I hope it is a BFP!!! I don't know how you have the strength to wait until Sunday to test; I admire you because there is no way I could do it! :blush:


----------



## vickyd

Girls believe me its not easy....But i figure if i am pregnant then ill have one less week to worry about LOL!!!!!! Ive actually been having such a hectic work load this week that i barely have time to think of the possibility of a bfp.....
Ill probably start going loony on Friday if she hasnt arrived yet!!!!! Ill probably cave after work and grab the nearest stick and pee...Hope its not a branch of a tree!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Girls believe me its not easy....But i figure if i am pregnant then ill have one less week to worry about LOL!!!!!! Ive actually been having such a hectic work load this week that i barely have time to think of the possibility of a bfp.....
> Ill probably start going loony on Friday if she hasnt arrived yet!!!!! Ill probably cave after work and grab the nearest stick and pee...Hope its not a branch of a tree!!!!

I picture you squatted on your desk at work peeing on a pencil! "OMG! It says No2! What's that mean?" :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

> Ill probably cave after work and grab the nearest stick and pee...Hope its not a branch of a tree!!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha: 

Its a good thing to be busy less time to think and stress about things loads of PMA your way.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg33k said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Ill probably cave after work and grab the nearest stick and pee...Hope its not a branch of a tree!!!!
> 
> I picture you squatted on your desk at work peeing on a pencil! "OMG! It says No2! What's that mean?" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Girls believe me its not easy....But i figure if i am pregnant then ill have one less week to worry about LOL!!!!!! Ive actually been having such a hectic work load this week that i barely have time to think of the possibility of a bfp.....
> Ill probably start going loony on Friday if she hasnt arrived yet!!!!! Ill probably cave after work and grab the nearest stick and pee...Hope its not a branch of a tree!!!!
> 
> I picture you squatted on your desk at work peeing on a pencil! "OMG! It says No2! What's that mean?" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Only we crazy lot would crack up at this!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You chicks are hilarious! 

Vicky, I'll give you a gold medal if you refrain from peeing on any sticks until Sunday!


----------



## cazza22

Hearty that is theeeee most beautiful BFP like everrrrrrrrr!!! Im so happy i could cry lol!! Im due to ovulate AGAIN this weekend so im getting all geared up for that kinky suit exceteraaa exceteraaa hahahaha!!

Vics ur symptoms sound soooooo promising babe :hugs: Ive got my whole body crossed (even my lady bits LOL).

Hope my gorgeousness's are all gravy on this fine day? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Cazza I think our cycles are the same as I should ovulate this weekend also guess I know what we will both be doing :winkwink:

Couldn't get a dr's appointment so going to try again tomorrow to see if I can get a cancelation if not will book one for next week.


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> Cazza I think our cycles are the same as I should ovulate this weekend also guess I know what we will both be doing :winkwink:
> 
> Couldn't get a dr's appointment so going to try again tomorrow to see if I can get a cancelation if not will book one for next week.

I know Luce were like totally in sync :thumbup: now lets just hope were bump buddies for next month hey huny :winkwink: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Girls believe me its not easy....But i figure if i am pregnant then ill have one less week to worry about LOL!!!!!! Ive actually been having such a hectic work load this week that i barely have time to think of the possibility of a bfp.....
> Ill probably start going loony on Friday if she hasnt arrived yet!!!!! Ill probably cave after work and grab the nearest stick and pee...Hope its not a branch of a tree!!!!
> 
> I picture you squatted on your desk at work peeing on a pencil! "OMG! It says No2! What's that mean?" :rofl:Click to expand...

LMAO! :rofl: 

Hearty, what an amazing BFP!! Yay!! :wohoo: It's really good that the line's getting darker! Aww, I'm glad your doctor's office was understanding when you voiced your fears, and they're right. :hugs:

Vicky, some PMA for a BFP this weekend!!

Hope everyone's having a good day. Still no AF here-1 day late- but I feel like she's coming.


----------



## LucyJ

> I know Luce were like totally in sync now lets just hope were bump buddies for next month hey huny xxxxxxxxxxx

Yeah lets hope so sweetie that would be great xxxx :flower:


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> Looks like we got another jedi in TTCAL crew
> Allie aka Obi -Wan:rofl:

Lucy and Cazza, good luck this weekend. Since I'm a jedi and all, may the [baby-making] force be with you! 

(Btw, vicky, thanks for the mental image of Ewan Mcgregor :) )


----------



## heart tree

Allie, when are you going to test??? Feeling like AF is coming is can also be a sign of a BFP! I'm really excited for you to :test:


Cazza and Lucy, I'm dying to hear about all the sexy escapades during Ov! Cazz, get on all that sexy gear and get that man in bed! 

I think it is good that we have everything crossed for Vicky, but Cazz, please don't cross your lady bits, how will the :spermy: get in if your legs are crossed? I'm sure Vicky will understand.

Vicky, you are getting that BFP woman, especially because you bought a thermometer. I've been doing the free version of Fertility Friend for years and just paid for a year subscription after my last AF! Of course I don't need it now! I also had a CBFM stored in my Amazon shopping cart and was ready to purchase as soon as AF came. I'm so glad I didn't buy it!

Girls, I had sex last night and was terrified. I kept thinking I was going to start bleeding and had a hard time enjoying it. 

I had acupuncture last night and it was divine. It is seriously one of the most relaxing things in the universe. I asked her what she thought about the woman who told Nato she had to stop trying for 3 months and that her poor circulation caused her mc. My acupuncturist was horrified. She didn't think any true Chinese Medicine practitioner would say such things. She didn't believe that poor circulation caused the mc, nor would it cause other mcs. She said it might make it difficult to get pregnant but not to maintain the baby. My acupuncturist, who is a doctor, studied fertility and Chinese medicine in China. She knows her stuff. Nato, I hope you read this. We miss you!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok today.


----------



## heart tree

Mel changed her profile pic! Look at you Missy, you look so different from your other pic. Such a lovely picture of you!


----------



## vickyd

AWWWW!!! thanks my lovelies for all the PMA!!!!! 
I will refrain from POAS just to show how "strong" i am lol!!!!

Hearty i like your accupanturist...I also thought what that woman told Nato sounded like a bunch of bullocks....Dont worry about doing the wild thing honey...that is unless you practice some kinky yoga-bending positions!!!

Lucy and Caz you better catch those eggs ladies!!!! Mel i didnt recognize you in that pic!! you like Madonna girl, all about the transformation!!!

Im gonna have dinner now, chick pea soup and roasted sea bass mmmm!!


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie, when are you going to test??? Feeling like AF is coming is can also be a sign of a BFP! I'm really excited for you to :test:
> 
> 
> Cazza and Lucy, I'm dying to hear about all the sexy escapades during Ov! Cazz, get on all that sexy gear and get that man in bed!
> 
> I think it is good that we have everything crossed for Vicky, but Cazz, please don't cross your lady bits, how will the :spermy: get in if your legs are crossed? I'm sure Vicky will understand.
> 
> Vicky, you are getting that BFP woman, especially because you bought a thermometer. I've been doing the free version of Fertility Friend for years and just paid for a year subscription after my last AF! Of course I don't need it now! I also had a CBFM stored in my Amazon shopping cart and was ready to purchase as soon as AF came. I'm so glad I didn't buy it!
> 
> Girls, I had sex last night and was terrified. I kept thinking I was going to start bleeding and had a hard time enjoying it.
> 
> I had acupuncture last night and it was divine. It is seriously one of the most relaxing things in the universe. I asked her what she thought about the woman who told Nato she had to stop trying for 3 months and that her poor circulation caused her mc. My acupuncturist was horrified. She didn't think any true Chinese Medicine practitioner would say such things. She didn't believe that poor circulation caused the mc, nor would it cause other mcs. She said it might make it difficult to get pregnant but not to maintain the baby. My acupuncturist, who is a doctor, studied fertility and Chinese medicine in China. She knows her stuff. Nato, I hope you read this. We miss you!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today.

That is such a good story about your acupunturist! :thumbup: Yeah, I cannot believe any medical professional would dare tell Nato circulation caused her mc! :nope: That's just not cool at all and not based on any sound medicine or testing given to Nato...so grr...glad you had your acupuncturist clear that up!

LOL, yes, no crossing of the lady bits! That is counterproductive for sure.

Sorry you had a hard time enjoying sex (I amost said BD but that's not the case anymore! :) ). I think it will get easier with time. 

I decided not to let myself test again until Monday (after the holiday) since it was BFN yesterday and AF is only one day late today. I bet she'll be here by then-probably when I'm celebrating the 4th of July at a family reunion (isn't she lovely? :witch: )

I'm really not convinced of a BFP though; not only due to not feeling it in my jedi mind but also because OH and I only BDed four times _all month_ (sad) because I was on vacation without him the first few weeks. And I don't know how close to O I was then since I didn't track anything while on vacation. I shall be at it much more this month! Get ready, OH! :sex:


----------



## vickyd

Obi Wan when i fell pregnant the second time i had BD only once the whole month!!!!!!! Sad i know, but that 1 time was enough!


----------



## vickyd

I just realised that a third Twilight came out...wasn't the second one bad enough???


----------



## LucyJ

As my Dr told me it only takes one :spermy:

Hearty I'm so pleased that your accupunctureist said that hope nato is about and reads it and that it will reassure her. I love accupuncture I had a course of it but couldnt continue as couldnt afford it but it was so relaxing.

Mel thats a lovely pic hope your doing ok.

Question for you girls on the subject of :sex: is it best to do it everyday before during and after ovulation or should you do it every other day or does it matter?


----------



## vickyd

Luce to be honest i dont know! My doc always told me to do it every other day but he based this recommendation on the fact that hubby smokes and has a few drinks a week, and never excersises.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks girls! 

The day that I got the surge on my OPK, we BD'd, and we did again the next night as well. Apparently that is all it took. I just made sure I didn't go to the washroom once we were done, so I could hold it in and let it work it's magic. They say sperm can live up to 5 days, so doing it before will be good as well. I've read too that every second day is a good way to make sure you hit ovulation. Basically, do it as much as you want to do it, and try to not think of it as work, and make sure you are having fun still :)


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> I just realised that a third Twilight came out...wasn't the second one bad enough???

I haven't even seen the first one...I refuse to watch those movies


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I think it is best to refrain from testing. I always seem to get a BFN the day after AF is due. I then get nervous to test again because I get crushed seeing the BFN. So I wait at least 3-4 more days and I've always had my BFP on those times! Where do you live? Sounds like you're in the US. By the way, I'm gonna laugh so hard at you if you get a BFP!!! (I need someone to make fun of after my poor display of body knowledge!)

Lucy, I BD'd the day before, the day of and the day after Ov this time. The last time I BD'd 4 days before Ov, 2 days before Ov and 1 day before Ov. The time before that I BD'd 3 days before Ov, 2 days before Ov and the day of Ov.

I was going to try the every other day plan to see how it went, but didn't have to obviously. I was talking to a woman about her pregnancy and she said when she was ttc, she and her husband were doing it 2x a day, every day! She wasn't getting pregnant. Her doctor told her that was too much and told her to only do it every other day. She had a hard time with that and scaled back to once every day. She got her BFP the month she did that. Can you imagine that much BD'ing?? My husband would never be able to keep up with that schedule! Neither would I for that matter.


----------



## LucyJ

Blimey 2x a day every day!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, I should add that I used soft cups with some pre-seed squirted in them to hold the sperm in this last cycle. Did the trick!

As for twilight, the movies are horrible. I have to say, though, that I have a fondness for the books. After my last mc, I was so upset that I couldn't think straight. I was loaned the first twilight and it was such fluff that it actually made me smile. I got lost in the world of teen angst. As bad as they are, they hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## vickyd

I havent read the books but the movies truely suck. I saw the second one on a plane to Thailand in April. Now i have quite a fear of flying and have never managed to sleep on a plane...So i was flicking through the 30 odd movie selections, and my boss's daughter who was next to me was like "watch New Moon, its sooo good" I thought what the hell (shes 19 i should have known better!!). I fell asleep after 40 minutes!!!! I told hubby when i got to Dubai for a stop over that i slept practically through the whole flight and he couldnt beleive it!!!

Ok so im starting to panic a bit with the thought that i might be pregnant. I have been taking aspirin 100 mg which is the lowest child dose they have here in Greece. From a quick google search i see that baby aspirin around the world is 80 mg tops...Do you think i might be harming the bean if its there?????


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - you could always test today instead of Sunday :) I don't know much about the aspirin, but can you phone a pharmacy and ask?


----------



## LucyJ

I always put my legs in the air with a cushion under my bum. My hubby was given a tip by his friend (it worked for his wife) which was that I should cycle when my legs were in the air well first time I did this I got pregnant with my lost little one after nearly a year of trying so fingers crossed it will work again. I dread to think what I look like I must look ridiculous even hubby laughs at me sometimes :haha: but if it works I dont mind. :flower:


----------



## LucyJ

Vickyd I dont know much about the asprin maybe ring your dr in the morning to ask or could you ask a pharmacist?


----------



## vickyd

He's gonna yell at me............!!! I did a bit of googling and saw that the choice of 80 or 100 mg has something to do with the fact that in some countries 100 mg is prescribed (and hence cheaper) and 75-80 is not. Im gonna stop worrying about this for now or ill spiral out of control and start worrying about everything before i even know if im preggo!!!!
No Mel IM NOT TESTING !!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! Sorry Vicky, I was trying to get you over to the other side, where we like to test all the time:) 

Like you say, don't stress about it. There are so many people that drink, smoke, do drugs, and everything else, and then they find out they are pregnant, and they give birth to healthy babies. So a little bit of aspirin is probably harmless compared to some of the other things you could be doing........take it easy on yourself:)


----------



## vickyd

You'll never bring me to the dark side!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will PREVAIL!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! The dark side can be fun:) 

Well I will be sending you lots of PMA all week, and waiting for that BFP when you test! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Mel, you are such a pusher!!! You can be the devil on one side of Vicky's shoulder saying "test, test" and I'll be the angel on the other saying "gold medal if you don't test"

Who will win??? :muaha:

Vicky there are other women who have taken 100mgs. Why are you taking it? I'm not sure you need it. I'm taking 80mgs because I've had a blood clot. My doctor said she didn't recommend it but said there was no risk in taking it, so I'm going to keep taking it for a while longer. I truly think you'll be fine. I can't wait for Sunday!!


----------



## vickyd

My second loss as you know was attributed to trisomy 22. However they also found some clotting, so i figured since so many women take it while ttc i will as well. 
I did somemore google searches and i feelbetter about it...I wont take it anymore at least until i know if im preggo or not....
Im so happy that i have so much work at the moment! at least the first 12 hours of my day dont leave room for obsessing about Sunday!


----------



## Megg33k

Everything I've read tells me that the potential reward from low dose aspirin far outweighs any risk. I couldn't find a single account of loss attributed to low dose aspirin, but I found countless stories of success attributed to it! I take it daily and will for quite some time. Don't worry! :hugs:

AFM... I'm so unhappy that I could freakin' cry... for a week! We just got my husband's alternator replaced on his car today... finally going to have both cars back to good, right? I left after lunch with my friend, and my car has magically stopped turning on! First my battery, then my wheel bearing, then his alternator, now this! :cry: Who was I in a past life (before Lennon) that I deserve this shit?


----------



## vickyd

Damn it Meggles, why cant you catch a break???????????
Please dont cry hun.....Cars suck!!! thats why i dont drive, like i need any more problems.....:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for all the good advice, ladies! :) I'm going to do the legs in the air thing, cycling, the whole bit, this cycle and try to BD every other day. When I was on vacation I asked hubby if he had ejaculated at all while I was gone (if you get my drift) and he said only twice so his :spermy: probs weren't new enough when we finally got to BD. Hmm. 

As much as I tried to avoid the dark side I bought a Dollar Store test on my way home and tested....BFN again! I am 1 day past AF due. Hearty, thanks for the info on waiting 'til 3-4 days past AF due. It IS sad to see the BFN. The thing that makes me think it will stay BFN is that the cyle I got a BFP and miscarried, I tested BFP 3 days before AF was even due...

Vicky, don't worry about the aspirin at all! Megg and everyone are right. I take 85 mg a day for no reason other than I have no idea what caused my first mc and the doctor said it wouldn't hurt. 100 mg is still low-dose...we have some 'regular' aspirin at home as well and you can take up to 700 mg (2 pills) for one dose. So no worries at all! Mel has a good point; with all of the drinking and so forth that goes on before many people know they're pregnant, our bodies take care of themselves, and the reasons for our mcs in most cases are not down to ANYTHING we do. :hugs:

Twlight....funny you should mention it because I'm off to see Eclipse tonight! Hubby is coming with me....I got him to read the books and even he enjoyed them. The films are def. not as good but I shamelessly enjoy them. They are fun escapism from the real world for a bit.


----------



## Allie84

Megg, that sucks about your car! I hate cars and the trouble they cause. I feel for you. :hugs: I'm married to a Brit and I already knew nothing about cars, and then I even had to teach my hubby how to drive once we got to this side of the pond....so needless to say we are both completely useless. I have cried over cars far too many times and I say....they aren't worth our tears! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

heart tree said:


> Mel, you are such a pusher!!! You can be the devil on one side of Vicky's shoulder saying "test, test" and I'll be the angel on the other saying "gold medal if you don't test"
> 
> Who will win??? :muaha:
> QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - I hope you have a better day :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Meggles, what the heck is going on?? Lady, all I can say is that what goes down, must come up! It's all going to go up for you soon, like a nice temp spike after ovulation!

I have to vent a bit myself. My brother (the gay one) called me yesterday. My sister told him about my pregnancy. So he calls and the first thing out of his mouth is "Oh my god, I'm so scared for you. I just want you to know how I'm feeling and I'm feeling really really scared that this isn't going to happen." He then goes on to say that he loves me and really wants a baby but if I lose this one too, I'll be ok. He also said he was hoping I would have gotten pregnant after my vacation back home so that he and I could drink together. Real comforting. I wanted to smack him. I know he means well, he just doesn't get it. 

I'm already over it, just thought I'd share.


----------



## Megg33k

Premature e-post-ulation! :hissy: Stupid effin' phone!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls. I'm just so fed up! My husband was supposed to have an amazing birthday present with my due date being 2 days before his birthday, and that didn't happen. We can't seem to keep both cars running at once, and they're not even crappy cars... just bad luck! I didn't ovulate last cycle, so I worry I won't this time either. My left ovary is killing me already, and I can't even take comfort in that because it did the same thing last month when I didn't O just like it does on the months I do O. We had the whole ordeal with my aunt. It just feels like it will never end! And then... my friend who predicted a Sept 13 BFP said July would be hard for me. If July is going to be really hard, what the fuck is this called?


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - Sorry about your bro's reaction, babe! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> Thanks girls. I'm just so fed up! My husband was supposed to have an amazing birthday present with my due date being 2 days before his birthday, and that didn't happen. We can't seem to keep both cars running at once, and they're not even crappy cars... just bad luck! I didn't ovulate last cycle, so I worry I won't this time either. My left ovary is killing me already, and I can't even take comfort in that because it did the same thing last month when I didn't O just like it does on the months I do O. We had the whole ordeal with my aunt. It just feels like it will never end! And then... my friend who predicted a Sept 13 BFP said July would be hard for me. If July is going to be really hard, what the fuck is this called?

Megg this is called life. And yours is bound to get better! Maybe your friend only meant the first few days of July. This might be a little taste of what the next few days will be like and then things will go more smoothly. Or, maybe she was seeing a "J" month, but it was really June, and not July. 

I KNOW you are going to ovulate again. You will, you will, you will. Promise.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. I'm just so fed up! My husband was supposed to have an amazing birthday present with my due date being 2 days before his birthday, and that didn't happen. We can't seem to keep both cars running at once, and they're not even crappy cars... just bad luck! I didn't ovulate last cycle, so I worry I won't this time either. My left ovary is killing me already, and I can't even take comfort in that because it did the same thing last month when I didn't O just like it does on the months I do O. We had the whole ordeal with my aunt. It just feels like it will never end! And then... my friend who predicted a Sept 13 BFP said July would be hard for me. If July is going to be really hard, what the fuck is this called?
> 
> Megg this is called life. And yours is bound to get better! Maybe your friend only meant the first few days of July. This might be a little taste of what the next few days will be like and then things will go more smoothly. Or, maybe she was seeing a "J" month, but it was really June, and not July.
> 
> I KNOW you are going to ovulate again. You will, you will, you will. Promise.Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs: HUGE rant in my journal! I feel better having gotten it all out!


----------



## msarkozi

hey ladies, just wanted to stop in and say I won't be around for the weekend (Canada Day tomorrow - having a big BBQ - yum!), and I have company here until Sunday. Hope you all have a great weekend:)


----------



## heart tree

Have a great long weekend Mel!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Enjoy the long weekend! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Meggs sorry your having a rough time it will get better my lovely and I am sure you will ovulate this month. Massive :hugs:

Hearty thats rough what your brother said mine has said some really insenstive things they just dont engage their brians or think about how what they say comes across. :hugs:

Mel hope you have a great weekend!!

AFM I have managed to get an appointment with a nurse today so will get some advice and then try and get an appointment if needed with dr next week. I'm not spotting anymore :happydance: but I am getting cramping pain :shrug:

Hope everyone is having a good day!! :flower:


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!!
Mel im a canadian citizen, so im entitled to a day off 2morrow right????????

Hearty dont pay attention to silly words spoken be people who havent a clue what we went through and how scary your new journey will be!!

Luce good luck with your appointment!!!

As for me, AF still not here :happydance::happydance: 
Im feeling optimistic for now!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Luce - Yay for appointment! :hugs:

Vicky - HUGE YAY for no AF! :yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I'm really happy you got that appointment!!! I know this goes without saying, but please let us know how it turns out!

Vicky. Actually I feel like screaming your name...VICKY!!! I'm soooooo excited for you right now. I was on the bus to work this morning and thought, I wonder if Vicks got her AF yet. I'm going to check in and ask her. I'm so thrilled the bitch has stayed away! Sunday is getting closer and closer. 

Meggles, are you having a better day today?

Where's Allie? What's happening with your body?

Where's Cazza? I see her in the Pregnancy Tests section a lot. Cazza, I hope you are getting ready to attack your man!

And the lovely Nato. Sigh. I so do miss her. 

AFM, I went out for "drinks" with 2 of my dear friends. They know about my history and know I've been ttc again. They watch me like a hawk to see if I'm drinking. I knew I'd have to tell them and honestly I wanted to. I want to soak up every minute of joy that I can since I don't know what the next day will bring. Anyhoo, I gave them the news and they were both like "oh, that's great." I could see the look of doubt in both of their faces. The subject got changed pretty quickly. I was annoyed. I need cheerleaders, not naysayers. Know what I mean? I know people are just scared for me but come on! We really do live in a world of our own, don't we ladies. People truly don't understand what this is like if they haven't been through it.

I've been lurking in the Pregnancy After a Loss section and I have to be honest, it isn't the most uplifting place to be. The women are lovely, and they understand what I'm feeling, but there is so much fear in there that I don't think it is healthy for my head. I really just want to focus on the positive. Otherwise, I'm doomed. I'm going to start yoga to ease my anxiety. All of you in this thread also help ease my anxiety. You make me feel like a normal person and not some freak who can't carry a baby full term. 

xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty yoga is a great idea. I'm sorry your friends didnt react in the way you wanted I think your right it is really hard for anyone to truly understand unless they've been through it. I would say to them that your taking it each day at a time and you need to be and feel positive that you understand that they are scared for you but you need PMA around you. You've got a cheerleading squad right here :dance::dance::dance::dance: You need to focus on the positive and feel happy I know how scared you must be but you need to stay away from the fear as much as you can :hugs:

Vickyd I cant wait for sunday :happydance: its looking good.

AFM the nurse was lovely she's put me on a course of antibiotics for my skin didn't seem to concerned about the weight loss (which is a good thing) and said for me to see the dr about the spotting/cramping she said its best to have a chat about it and she'll do examintation and just check everything is ok. The only frustrating things is the dr I want to see only works two days a week so couldnt get one for next week have an appointment for the week after next but will ring next week to see if they have any cancellations. It's just nice to be taken serious and know that I should see someone that I'm not be oversenstivie because of everything I've been through


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, as long as you are being proactive, then everything is moving in the right direction. I'm so glad they are taking you seriously. They should be! You are NOT being oversensitive. I don't think it is possible to be oversensitive after what you've been through. What cycle day are you on today? You need a ticker so I can keep track of these things! LOL!!!

Thanks for being my cheerleading squad! I'm feeling pretty upbeat today!


----------



## cazza22

Right girls i am CONFUSED.COM i had a smiley on my OPK today??? So last month i OV'd 2days late & this month 2 days early my period was a day early though so i guess im actually only a day ahead??? My body is seriously playing up recently im getting so pissed off. 
We havent DTD since Monday night & we gonna have some sexy time as soon as he gets home from work but im stressing that ive missed my surge because my stupid ovaries have released my eggy early :-(. I hope i catch it this month!! HURRY UP OH i need sperminating hahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I havent read all the posts so im gonna go back & re-read i just had to share my frustrating news GGGGRRRRRR X X X X X how are we all??? good i hope xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

I think I am on CD10 should ovulate over the weekend :happydance: 

I don't know how to add a ticker where do you get them from.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Lucy, I'm really happy you got that appointment!!! I know this goes without saying, but please let us know how it turns out!
> 
> Vicky. Actually I feel like screaming your name...VICKY!!! I'm soooooo excited for you right now. I was on the bus to work this morning and thought, I wonder if Vicks got her AF yet. I'm going to check in and ask her. I'm so thrilled the bitch has stayed away! Sunday is getting closer and closer.
> 
> Meggles, are you having a better day today?
> 
> Where's Allie? What's happening with your body?
> 
> Where's Cazza? I see her in the Pregnancy Tests section a lot. Cazza, I hope you are getting ready to attack your man!
> 
> And the lovely Nato. Sigh. I so do miss her.
> 
> AFM, I went out for "drinks" with 2 of my dear friends. They know about my history and know I've been ttc again. They watch me like a hawk to see if I'm drinking. I knew I'd have to tell them and honestly I wanted to. I want to soak up every minute of joy that I can since I don't know what the next day will bring. Anyhoo, I gave them the news and they were both like "oh, that's great." I could see the look of doubt in both of their faces. The subject got changed pretty quickly. I was annoyed. I need cheerleaders, not naysayers. Know what I mean? I know people are just scared for me but come on! We really do live in a world of our own, don't we ladies. People truly don't understand what this is like if they haven't been through it.
> 
> I've been lurking in the Pregnancy After a Loss section and I have to be honest, it isn't the most uplifting place to be. The women are lovely, and they understand what I'm feeling, but there is so much fear in there that I don't think it is healthy for my head. I really just want to focus on the positive. Otherwise, I'm doomed. I'm going to start yoga to ease my anxiety. All of you in this thread also help ease my anxiety. You make me feel like a normal person and not some freak who can't carry a baby full term.
> 
> xoxo

Today IS better... I've even been doing science... Not science that concerns you anymore... but science, nonetheless! LOL

I hate that you had another not-so-great reception with your news again! Its bullshit! Who cares what "could" happen tomorrow! Right now, there is JOY! Unbridled joy that comes from growing another life inside of you! I just want to shake those people and be like... "BE HAPPY, FFS! JUMP UP AND DOWN AND LET OUT JOYFUL SQUEALS FOR YOUR FRIEND!!!" Shit! The past doesn't change the present!!! :hugs: I'm overjoyed for you... for real! There is no doubt in my eyes even if you can't see them! :yipee:



LucyJ said:


> Hearty yoga is a great idea. I'm sorry your friends didnt react in the way you wanted I think your right it is really hard for anyone to truly understand unless they've been through it. I would say to them that your taking it each day at a time and you need to be and feel positive that you understand that they are scared for you but you need PMA around you. You've got a cheerleading squad right here :dance::dance::dance::dance: You need to focus on the positive and feel happy I know how scared you must be but you need to stay away from the fear as much as you can :hugs:
> 
> Vickyd I cant wait for sunday :happydance: its looking good.
> 
> AFM the nurse was lovely she's put me on a course of antibiotics for my skin didn't seem to concerned about the weight loss (which is a good thing) and said for me to see the dr about the spotting/cramping she said its best to have a chat about it and she'll do examintation and just check everything is ok. The only frustrating things is the dr I want to see only works two days a week so couldnt get one for next week have an appointment for the week after next but will ring next week to see if they have any cancellations. It's just nice to be taken serious and know that I should see someone that I'm not be oversenstivie because of everything I've been through

It is good to be taken seriously and have your feelings validated! :hugs: Can't wait for your appointment!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Meggles, I love the PMA!!!

Cazza, ovulation can change from cycle to cycle. If you got a smiley today, I really don't think you are out honey. Just get down to business tonight, tomorrow and the next day.

You and Lucy can create those July beans in the same weekend. Megg won't be far behind. Temps look good Megg. I'm guessing you are on day 3 of the soy? Can't wait to stalk your chart as Ov approaches...which it will!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

STILL no AF for me (two days late) and a BFN this morning. :shrug: Still have the sore boobies, though. I'm feeling little twinges down below that may possibly be AF cramps or maybe just my mind playing tricks on me since I'm looking for symptoms. I'm staying on my aunt's farm this weekend so I won't be able to test until Monday if no AF. Though, if AF stays away that long and still no BFP I will be concerned, since I am usually 35 day cycles to the day (well, since March when I started keeping track. I even got AF on CD 35 after my MC bleed).

Hearty, I am sorry about how your bro and friends reacted. It truly is something no one can understand unless they've been through it :nope: even though they mean well. I think you're right in focusing on the positive because the chances of everything going well this time are WAY higher than the chances of something going wrong again! :) :hugs: We are all positive and optimistic for you and it sounds like you have the right attitude, so I think in the coming weeks it will rub off on those around you as you make it clear it's what you need and it's how you feel this time. 

Cazza, I think you're golden since you BD'ed this week already and it's only Thursday. Those spermies can still do their thing after a few days! Of course :sex: tonight won't hurt either :winkwink:. Good luck!!!

Vicky, ahh, I will have to wait until Monday to see how you test but I'm looking forward to finding out. How many days late are you? You have will of steel that I obvs. don't have since I've tested 3 times this week....

Lucy ,good luck this weekend!

Mel, Happy Canada Day! :)

Megg, as you're worried about ovulation, have you ever heard of the Fertility Diet? It's a book I've read parts of and it deals with annovulation as a major cause of people not getting their BFPs right away. It's also good for anyone who wants to up their chances of conceiving on a given month.
It's pretty simple and the results are meant to help you ovulate
-exercise daily but don't overdue it
-get lots of vegetable protein and less animal protein
-eat a small full fat dairy serving a day and avoid low and nonfat dairy
-avoid all sugary drinks and caffeine
-drink tons of water
-no alcohol or tobacco 
-lose 10% of your body weight to kickstart ovulation

I think that might be it. It's pretty common sense but I think the idea is to regulate blood levels to avoid spikes and other things that encourage ovulation. I loosely follow it. 

Wow, this is a long winded post. Sorry girls haha.
Well, I'm off to two job interviews this afternoon! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## cazza22

heart tree said:

> Thanks Meggles, I love the PMA!!!
> 
> Cazza, ovulation can change from cycle to cycle. If you got a smiley today, I really don't think you are out honey. Just get down to business tonight, tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> You and Lucy can create those July beans in the same weekend. Megg won't be far behind. Temps look good Megg. I'm guessing you are on day 3 of the soy? Can't wait to stalk your chart as Ov approaches...which it will!

Hey baby doll thanks for ur positive words again, I'm just panicking incase I got my surge yesterday but coz I dint test I missed my first smiley iykwim? I'm just gonna have to wait n see? I've wasted no time on DTD Hun u know me, told my OH I had a smiley so he knew what that meant as soon as he walked in from work hahaha!! Just had our first round in the bedroom he off out to play some Football with the lads (he's really good @ footy) then were on for round 2 just b4 bedtime so fingers crossed were in for a chance? Ii do hope so.
Heartylicious I'm sorry bout what ur Bro said but seriously I doubt he meant it, when I told my mum on Christmas day with my last pregnancy she was so aprehensive to show happiness, it was upsetting at the time but i've come to terms with the fact that it's prob always gonna be that way untill at least 12 weeks or a strong heartbeat. I just hate how the innocence has been stolen from us all &#58376;
Meggs I hope ur feeling better babes I'm sending u cyber snuggles &#58151;

Allie & Vics how exciting that AF has stayed away &#57431; praying for ur BFPs huny buns!!!

Sass if ur Reading this i'm thinking of u. &#58391;

Mel have a fabulous weekend chicken I'm sooooo jelous x

I hope I haven't forgot anything?? Lov u loads xxxx Caz xxxx


----------



## cazza22

Oh my fooling god I missed off my Luce so sorry babe &#58392; hope ur cramping has stopped & u get some answers, u are no way over reacting or being oversensitive I totally understand where ur coming from, I just hope they get to the bottom of the whole spotting thing etc? Thinking of u huny, here if u need me x x lov Caz x x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie!!! I appreciate your words!

OMG, I'm so excited for you. It will be good for you to have the weekend away from tests. If AF doesn't come, you are going to get that BFP! I have high hopes!

I guess I've been following that Fertility Diet without even knowing it. I don't eat meat, exercise daily, but don't push it, eat one full fat cup of yogurt a day, drink only water, have never smoked, no caffeine. I do indulge in a little dark chocolate every night but really not much more sugar than that. I do drink alcohol (well, did!) I usually have 1-3 glasses of wine a week, so not much at all. I wonder if that has anything to do with my cycles regulating. After I went off the pill (after being on for 17 years!) it took 3 months to get my first period. Then my cycles were super long and I think I went many cycles without ovulating I think. I bet my lifestyle helped to sort it out. Thanks for posting that! 

Good luck on the job interviews! Two in one day, WOW! What are they? I hope this turns out to be a week where you get a job AND a BFP!!!


----------



## heart tree

Caz, you are so lucky that you can say "smiley" to your lovebug and he's ready and willing! Mine would get performance anxiety and then we wouldn't be able to do it! 

I get 3 days of smileys too, so I know what you mean about being scared you missed it. Can you test later tonight just to see if it is still a smiley? I usually test 2 times a day. I don't know, I just have this feeling that you didn't miss out. Also, since you BD'd on Monday, there is still a chance.


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!!

I just got back from work and suprisingly enough im not really tired...So theres one less pregnancy symptom for moi!!!! 
I guess one of the main reasons im not testing is that im scared if i see a bfn but also scared of a bfp...Does that make any sence????? Megg i was reading your journal during my lunch break and you wrote something that describes what im feeling to the T
I DONT WANT A BFP, I WANT A BABY!!!!!
A bfp doesnt mean what it should for me, and probably all you lovely gals as well!!! 
Cazz you are sooo right, why was are innocence taken from us....

Hearty babes so sorry your friends didnt cheer you on.....Ive already dusted my pom poms and im ready for duty!!!!!!

I know im forgetting most of the posts i read like 2 minutes ago, but forgive me ive been at work since 8 am and its now 10!!!

LOVE YA!!


----------



## heart tree

Oooh, I like that! I don't want a BFP, I want a baby! I'm going to add "damn it" to the end of that statement! 

Vicky, it's not good for the baby to be working such long hours. Go home and put your legs up!

Will you wear a cute skirt with those pom poms? I bet hubby would like that! :winkwink:


----------



## cazza22

Yeah hun im gonna test later on tonight aswell just need to hold my pee for a few hours first because ive drank ALOT of water today. Been having OV pains tonight so i think i have caught it in time so YAYYYYYY!! fingers crossed now i guess, still gonna keep testing till it becomes Neg again. Do u tend to OV at different times Hearty? up untill last cycle i was bang on like clockwork so its really threw me tbh. Im giving the pessaries a miss untill abit later in my cycle aswell because i dont think they are helping the spermies getting through because everything is getting so thick up there. If i think im Preggars i'll start using them again but i just dont think they are helping?.

How are you feeling chick? u have any symptoms to report babe? I hope ur all fine & dandy sweet pea xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> STILL no AF for me (two days late) and a BFN this morning. :shrug: Still have the sore boobies, though. I'm feeling little twinges down below that may possibly be AF cramps or maybe just my mind playing tricks on me since I'm looking for symptoms. I'm staying on my aunt's farm this weekend so I won't be able to test until Monday if no AF. Though, if AF stays away that long and still no BFP I will be concerned, since I am usually 35 day cycles to the day (well, since March when I started keeping track. I even got AF on CD 35 after my MC bleed).
> 
> Hearty, I am sorry about how your bro and friends reacted. It truly is something no one can understand unless they've been through it :nope: even though they mean well. I think you're right in focusing on the positive because the chances of everything going well this time are WAY higher than the chances of something going wrong again! :) :hugs: We are all positive and optimistic for you and it sounds like you have the right attitude, so I think in the coming weeks it will rub off on those around you as you make it clear it's what you need and it's how you feel this time.
> 
> Cazza, I think you're golden since you BD'ed this week already and it's only Thursday. Those spermies can still do their thing after a few days! Of course :sex: tonight won't hurt either :winkwink:. Good luck!!!
> 
> Vicky, ahh, I will have to wait until Monday to see how you test but I'm looking forward to finding out. How many days late are you? You have will of steel that I obvs. don't have since I've tested 3 times this week....
> 
> Lucy ,good luck this weekend!
> 
> Mel, Happy Canada Day! :)
> 
> Megg, as you're worried about ovulation, have you ever heard of the Fertility Diet? It's a book I've read parts of and it deals with annovulation as a major cause of people not getting their BFPs right away. It's also good for anyone who wants to up their chances of conceiving on a given month.
> It's pretty simple and the results are meant to help you ovulate
> -exercise daily but don't overdue it
> -get lots of vegetable protein and less animal protein
> *-eat a small full fat dairy serving a day and avoid low and nonfat dairy
> -avoid all sugary drinks and caffeine
> -drink tons of water
> -no alcohol or tobacco *
> -lose 10% of your body weight to kickstart ovulation
> 
> I think that might be it. It's pretty common sense but I think the idea is to regulate blood levels to avoid spikes and other things that encourage ovulation. I loosely follow it.
> 
> Wow, this is a long winded post. Sorry girls haha.
> Well, I'm off to two job interviews this afternoon! Have a good day everyone!

Sounds promising still!!! :yipee:

I'm sure I'm just being crazy with my worry about not ovulating. I believe (deep down) that its because it was just following the loss. Most things say that you shouldn't really expect to ovulate until after the first real AF post-loss. So, I'm probably worrying for nothing.

That being said, I am copying down that list. I'm good on the bold ones... I don't take in much caffeine (especially now), drink loads of water, no smoking or alcohol at all, eat the right dairy... but veggies? exercise? weight loss? EEK! Uhm... those red ones aren't going so well! LOL Thanks for the info! I'll try! :hugs:



cazza22 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> Thanks Meggles, I love the PMA!!!
> 
> Cazza, ovulation can change from cycle to cycle. If you got a smiley today, I really don't think you are out honey. Just get down to business tonight, tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> You and Lucy can create those July beans in the same weekend. Megg won't be far behind. Temps look good Megg. I'm guessing you are on day 3 of the soy? Can't wait to stalk your chart as Ov approaches...which it will!
> 
> Hey baby doll thanks for ur positive words again, I'm just panicking incase I got my surge yesterday but coz I dint test I missed my first smiley iykwim? I'm just gonna have to wait n see? I've wasted no time on DTD Hun u know me, told my OH I had a smiley so he knew what that meant as soon as he walked in from work hahaha!! Just had our first round in the bedroom he off out to play some Football with the lads (he's really good @ footy) then were on for round 2 just b4 bedtime so fingers crossed were in for a chance? Ii do hope so.
> Heartylicious I'm sorry bout what ur Bro said but seriously I doubt he meant it, when I told my mum on Christmas day with my last pregnancy she was so aprehensive to show happiness, it was upsetting at the time but i've come to terms with the fact that it's prob always gonna be that way untill at least 12 weeks or a strong heartbeat. I just hate how the innocence has been stolen from us all &#58376;
> Meggs I hope ur feeling better babes I'm sending u cyber snuggles &#58151;
> 
> Allie & Vics how exciting that AF has stayed away &#57431; praying for ur BFPs huny buns!!!
> 
> Sass if ur Reading this i'm thinking of u. &#58391;
> 
> Mel have a fabulous weekend chicken I'm sooooo jelous x
> 
> I hope I haven't forgot anything?? Lov u loads xxxx Caz xxxxClick to expand...

Cyber snuggle back at ya! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Thanks Meggles, I love the PMA!!!
> 
> Cazza, ovulation can change from cycle to cycle. If you got a smiley today, I really don't think you are out honey. Just get down to business tonight, tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> You and Lucy can create those July beans in the same weekend. Megg won't be far behind. Temps look good Megg. I'm guessing you are on day 3 of the soy? Can't wait to stalk your chart as Ov approaches...which it will!

Yes, the Clomid "C" is marking my Soy days. Its the easiest way to go about it. Thanks about the temps and the PMA... Its well appreciated! :hugs:

I love my temps this cycle... They're consistently much higher than ever before... which makes me wonder if I did have some sort of minor thyroid thing going on and the "thyroid balancing supplements" that the doc suggested have improved its function? 

Also peculiar... I ate breakfast at about 8:30-9am today. Then, I went to get Kevin for lunch at about 12pm. So, 3 hours later. Anyway, I walked from the bedroom into the living room... about 25 average steps (just counted how many steps it took to do it! LOL)... and I got a bit light headed. So, I sat down and immediately grabbed my glucometer out of my purse. I got it all set up and my blood sugar was 86. Now, that's a pretty good number... but my fasting blood sugar has been hovering right around 105-107. This was 3 hours after I ate and 86? Even though it was "normal"... Do you feel funny if its lower than you're used to? I mean, that's a good 20 points lower than my normal fasting blood sugar! And, why would it be lower? Nothing different about today than any other day! :shrug:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty ill be wearing a lab coat and shaking my poms!!!! I have very bad calves, they look like footballer calves lol!!!!!!!

If i am pregnant then i will definately cut back at work...During both of my pregnancies i was working like a maniac. There is a lady at work who is now 12 weeks pregnant and i swear she leaves every day at 12. Im gonna stop being the perfect employee next time, since im feeling quite underappreciated anyway!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I just got back from work and suprisingly enough im not really tired...So theres one less pregnancy symptom for moi!!!!
> I guess one of the main reasons im not testing is that im scared if i see a bfn but also scared of a bfp...Does that make any sence????? Megg i was reading your journal during my lunch break and you wrote something that describes what im feeling to the T
> I DONT WANT A BFP, I WANT A BABY!!!!!
> A bfp doesnt mean what it should for me, and probably all you lovely gals as well!!!
> Cazz you are sooo right, why was are innocence taken from us....
> 
> Hearty babes so sorry your friends didnt cheer you on.....Ive already dusted my pom poms and im ready for duty!!!!!!
> 
> I know im forgetting most of the posts i read like 2 minutes ago, but forgive me ive been at work since 8 am and its now 10!!!
> 
> LOVE YA!!

Aww... Yeah... Totally how I feel!



heart tree said:


> Oooh, I like that! I don't want a BFP, I want a baby! I'm going to add "damn it" to the end of that statement!
> 
> Vicky, it's not good for the baby to be working such long hours. Go home and put your legs up!
> 
> Will you wear a cute skirt with those pom poms? I bet hubby would like that! :winkwink:

The "damn it" does help!

WE DON'T WANT BFPs... WE WANT BABIES, DAMN IT!


----------



## cazza22

Oh & yes ur right my fella is a trooper bless him  spermies on demand i love it hahaha!! i doubt it will last as we get older though hearty & if he's had a crap day in work its hard work to get in the mood iykwim :blush:. Luckily today he was just horny hahahaha!! 

Lov u gal's xxxxxxxxxxx

PS Vic im hearing ya sweet cheeks 1 baby on order pleaseeee!! although 1 step at a time babe BFP comes first & we cant wait to see it from you :happydance::happydance::happydance: FINGERS N TOESIES CROSSED :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks my beuties!!!!!! 

Oh i forgot to tell you guys what this collegue at work said. She already has a five year old and she was saying how shes contemplating having another (cause yeah if you "contemplate" then youll get one lol!) so shes like " im gonna wait and see how vivi (the preggo at work) does cause we need some good outcomes in this company before i go for it!!!!! The only woman at work who has had a hard time making babies is me!!!! And she said this to my face!!!!! Fucking Cow!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Nice one Megg. I like the massive letters and the damn it! Damn it!

Caz, I've seen your headband picture. It would be impossible for your lovey to have a hard time getting in the mood no matter how old you get!!

Vicky, even though my bean is the size of a flea, I'm crossing it's future fingers and toes for you too!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Thanks my beuties!!!!!!
> 
> Oh i forgot to tell you guys what this collegue at work said. She already has a five year old and she was saying how shes contemplating having another (cause yeah if you "contemplate" then youll get one lol!) so shes like " im gonna wait and see how vivi (the preggo at work) does cause we need some good outcomes in this company before i go for it!!!!! The only woman at work who has had a hard time making babies is me!!!! And she said this to my face!!!!! Fucking Cow!!!!!

I HATE her!! I need her name, address and phone number so I can fly to Greece and properly harass her for such a horrible comment. What a wicked, evil woman she is. I loathe her.


----------



## vickyd

If i was a cheerleader id look something like this.....


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Thanks my beuties!!!!!!
> 
> Oh i forgot to tell you guys what this collegue at work said. She already has a five year old and she was saying how shes contemplating having another (cause yeah if you "contemplate" then youll get one lol!) so shes like " im gonna wait and see how vivi (the preggo at work) does cause we need some good outcomes in this company before i go for it!!!!! The only woman at work who has had a hard time making babies is me!!!! And she said this to my face!!!!! Fucking Cow!!!!!

WTF?!?! :growlmad: :nope: Oh no she didn't! I'll beat her! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Thanks my beuties!!!!!!
> 
> Oh i forgot to tell you guys what this collegue at work said. She already has a five year old and she was saying how shes contemplating having another (cause yeah if you "contemplate" then youll get one lol!) so shes like " im gonna wait and see how vivi (the preggo at work) does cause we need some good outcomes in this company before i go for it!!!!! The only woman at work who has had a hard time making babies is me!!!! And she said this to my face!!!!! Fucking Cow!!!!!
> 
> I HATE her!! I need her name, address and phone number so I can fly to Greece and properly harass her for such a horrible comment. What a wicked, evil woman she is. I loathe her.Click to expand...

Yeah... What she said!


vickyd said:


> If i was a cheerleader id look something like this.....
> 
> View attachment 95606

:rofl: That looks like the beginning of a bad porno! You'd be a bad porno cheerleader?


----------



## vickyd

Megg and Hearty when you guys come for a greek holiday (which you will DAMN it!!!) we will get together and beat the crap out of her!!!!
She also was wondering later on in the day how come none of us really hang out after work!!!!!!!!!! TALK ABOUT CLUELESS!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Thanks my beuties!!!!!!
> 
> Oh i forgot to tell you guys what this collegue at work said. She already has a five year old and she was saying how shes contemplating having another (cause yeah if you "contemplate" then youll get one lol!) so shes like " im gonna wait and see how vivi (the preggo at work) does cause we need some good outcomes in this company before i go for it!!!!! The only woman at work who has had a hard time making babies is me!!!! And she said this to my face!!!!! Fucking Cow!!!!!
> 
> WTF?!?! :growlmad: :nope: Oh no she didn't! I'll beat her! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Thanks my beuties!!!!!!
> 
> Oh i forgot to tell you guys what this collegue at work said. She already has a five year old and she was saying how shes contemplating having another (cause yeah if you "contemplate" then youll get one lol!) so shes like " im gonna wait and see how vivi (the preggo at work) does cause we need some good outcomes in this company before i go for it!!!!! The only woman at work who has had a hard time making babies is me!!!! And she said this to my face!!!!! Fucking Cow!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I HATE her!! I need her name, address and phone number so I can fly to Greece and properly harass her for such a horrible comment. What a wicked, evil woman she is. I loathe her.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... What she said!
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> If i was a cheerleader id look something like this.....
> 
> View attachment 95606
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: That looks like the beginning of a bad porno! You'd be a bad porno cheerleader?Click to expand...

Not really...though ive been caught on camera several time in the same pose...minus the killer abs, flowing hair and super boobs!!!!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

> Oh i forgot to tell you guys what this collegue at work said. She already has a five year old and she was saying how shes contemplating having another (cause yeah if you "contemplate" then youll get one lol!) so shes like " im gonna wait and see how vivi (the preggo at work) does cause we need some good outcomes in this company before i go for it!!!!! The only woman at work who has had a hard time making babies is me!!!! And she said this to my face!!!!! Fucking Cow!!!!!

OH MY GOD what a cow she needs sorting out :ninja:



> The "damn it" does help!
> 
> WE DON'T WANT BFPs... WE WANT BABIES, DAMN IT!

Totally agree with you all.

Thanks caz and all my lovely girlies I feel more relaxed about things now. I've got some supply work tomorrow which will be good teaching year 6!! Then will be treating hubby to a lovely meal bottle of wine (well alcohol free wine wow I know how to treat him :haha:) then will be jumping him :haha:


----------



## vickyd

alcohol free wine???? Do you mean grapefruit juice?????
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

That's what I was wondering! I don't drink... but I've never heard of wine without alcohol! :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

I meant grape juice!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god im loosing my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, I go for lunch and come back to all of this delicious nonsense! Freakin' hilarious! Vicky, I LOVE the picture of the cheerleaders! I might get a tattoo of it on my belly as a reminder!

I will totally come there and beat up your colleague...Damn It! Megg, are you in?

MMMMmm Lucy, grape juice, what a seducer you are!

:rofl: Vicky said grapefruit juice! HAA! Do you have ewcm on your mind???


----------



## vickyd

Well i was flooded with the damn thing half my cycle!!!!

The other day i was at a mates house and she was about to serve me my usual vodka tonic and she realises shes out of tonic and the only other mixer she had was...you guessed it...grapefruit juice!!!!!! I nearly pissed myself laughing and she looked at me like i was insane!!! I had my vodka on the rocks that night!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Oh my god, I go for lunch and come back to all of this delicious nonsense! Freakin' hilarious! Vicky, I LOVE the picture of the cheerleaders! I might get a tattoo of it on my belly as a reminder!
> 
> I will totally come there and beat up your colleague...Damn It! Megg, are you in?
> 
> MMMMmm Lucy, grape juice, what a seducer you are!
> 
> :rofl: Vicky said grapefruit juice! HAA! Do you have ewcm on your mind???

I'm SO in! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, with the amount of ewcm you've had, any extra help with it from the grapefruit juice and you would have been swimming in it! 

I'll take my alcohol free vodka on the rocks!


----------



## heart tree

I think we should book our tickets once we have our babies. That way we can bring them by her house when they are being fussy. We'll harass her with screaming babies!!!


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

alcohol free vodka??? You mean water??????


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> I meant grape juice!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god im loosing my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't even catch the mistake until just now... and I've re-read it several times! LOL



heart tree said:


> I think we should book our tickets once we have our babies. That way we can bring them by her house when they are being fussy. We'll harass her with screaming babies!!!

Agreed! Or we could take the babies when they're being good and refuse to let her snuggle them! That's way worse!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> alcohol free vodka??? You mean water??????

Yes! LOL


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> I think we should book our tickets once we have our babies. That way we can bring them by her house when they are being fussy. We'll harass her with screaming babies!!!

Well her son is the antichrist so i doubt she will be phased!!!!!
That kid nearly trashed our exhibition stand last year in about 5 minutes...


----------



## heart tree

Well if her son is so bad, then Megg's idea is perfect! She can't snuggle with the perfect babies we're going to have!!! 

Damn it...take that bee-atch!

Water doesn't sound as sexy as alcohol free vodka on the rocks!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> I think we should book our tickets once we have our babies. That way we can bring them by her house when they are being fussy. We'll harass her with screaming babies!!!
> 
> Well *her son is the antichrist* so i doubt she will be phased!!!!!
> That kid nearly trashed our exhibition stand last year in about 5 minutes...Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## vickyd

well babes im off to bed!! Lets hope 2morrow is another AF free day!
kissesssssssss

p.s i just know ill be dreaming of that Damien kid in The Omen tonight...


----------



## heart tree

Stay away witch. You are not welcome in Vicky's fanjita!!!

Sweet dreams, no nightmares babe!

.......Damn It!


----------



## LucyJ

> Oh my god, I go for lunch and come back to all of this delicious nonsense! Freakin' hilarious! Vicky, I LOVE the picture of the cheerleaders! I might get a tattoo of it on my belly as a reminder!
> 
> I will totally come there and beat up your colleague...Damn It! Megg, are you in?
> 
> MMMMmm Lucy, grape juice, what a seducer you are!
> 
> Vicky said grapefruit juice! HAA! Do you have ewcm on your mind???

You girls crack me up. Oh yeah I know how to seduce my hubby he's so lucky to have me really :haha:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vickyd View Post
> I meant grape juice!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god im loosing my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't even catch the mistake until just now... and I've re-read it several times! LOL
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by heart tree View Post
> I think we should book our tickets once we have our babies. That way we can bring them by her house when they are being fussy. We'll harass her with screaming babies!!!
> Agreed! Or we could take the babies when they're being good and refuse to let her snuggle them! That's way worse!

I didn't catch the mistake either :haha: 

Sounds like a plan is developing.

It is alcohol free wine it says so on the label but yeah I guess it is just grape juice :rofl::rofl:

Vickyd hope that witch stay well away from you.


----------



## Megg33k

G'night, sweetie! :af:https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif


----------



## LucyJ

Night night :dust: sweet dreams


----------



## cazza22

Night night my gorgeous ones x x x x


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I forgot to answer your other question about a ticker. I get mine from Fertility Friend because I chart my temps. But I've seen other women get theirs from Lilypie: https://lilypie.com/Trying_to_Conceive.php

There are probably other ones too if you google TTC tickers.


----------



## Jaymes

:hugs: you all crack me up! :haha: I needed that.


----------



## heart tree

Jaymes, you couldn't stay away, could you? The Disco lure was too great!!

It's been quiet in here today. Any news? Vicky this is pointing right at you! I'm guessing the witch stayed away today. I'm going to believe that is true and don't bother telling me otherwise. 

How's eveyone else? It's not even 7am here, so I don't have much to report. I'm working a half day today and then have a long weekend! Can't wait! I plan to tell my father and step-mother the good news this weekend. The last two times I wanted to wait until I saw them in person. Sadly, I never was able to and so they just got the bad news without ever getting the good news. This time I'm making sure they can celebrate with me. Who knows, maybe that will turn my luck around!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies! I just found a couple of free minutes to update all you wonderful girls who really made my day with all your good wishes and PMA!!!!
No AF today either!!!!!!! Im getting quite excited but at the same time scared cause ive got no symptoms... Im scared for 2 reasons
1. Im not pregnant
2. Im pregnant and once again no symptoms...Im being superstitious and thinking that once again things will not go well. I really wanted next time to be different so i can start off with positive thinking and hope.

Hearty good call with telling your folks! Try and do everything different this time, i know thats what im gonna do if i get a bfp!!

I need to go shopping 2day to buy a couple dresses since 3 of my first cousins are getting married this month...I really hate shopping and im also broke once again this month so ill have to pay by credit. After this time im cutting up my cards once and for all!!


----------



## heart tree

Woo-hoo! No AF!! :wohoo:

If you even start to scare me about lack of symptoms, I'm going to have come over to Greece and give you a slap (a gentle one so I don't hurt the bean). Do you like how I'm always threatening to come to Greece? I'm thinking I really do need to come to Greece!

Are you going to be the next wise woman? Our Luke Skywalker if you will? Are we going to have to battle our lack of symptoms with our light sabers? 

My boobs are bigger and Tim keeps wanting to touch them. They are slightly sore, but not by much. I have on and off pulling in my uterus, not quite cramps, just a sensation. But nothing else. And I'm further along than you!

My acupuncturist reminded me that symptoms don't = a baby. I had all the symptoms for both of my pregnancies and look what it got me. I read a thread about all these women talking about their lack of symptoms and they have babies now. 

God, I love shopping for clothes, but not when I'm broke. Cut up that card! You need to start saving for your new maternity clothes!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty thats just my point...In your last pregnancies you had symptoms now you dont. It sounds retarted i know, but i need things to be different this time for emotional reasons!!!!!!! However, if it means you coming to greece then ill continue stressing you out babe!!!!
I will not be shopping for maternity clothes! This is something i made clear on my superstitions thread. I will be wrapping a sheet around me and going roman style!!!


----------



## heart tree

I'm not very superstitious, but I understand where you are coming from. That being said, it is still far too early for you to feel anything. I'm still not convinced by your line of reasoning. You are getting that BFP, but more importantly, you are getting that baby, damn it!

I'm coming to Greece right now to shake that notion into that lovely head of yours. I'll be there in a few hours!

Sheets are fine as long as they are designer sheets with a high thread count!


----------



## vickyd

Egyptian cotton mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## heart tree

Very nice! You'll look like a Greek goddess!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Jaymes, you couldn't stay away, could you? The Disco lure was too great!!
> 
> It's been quiet in here today. Any news? Vicky this is pointing right at you! I'm guessing the witch stayed away today. I'm going to believe that is true and don't bother telling me otherwise.
> 
> How's eveyone else? It's not even 7am here, so I don't have much to report. I'm working a half day today and then have a long weekend! Can't wait! I plan to tell my father and step-mother the good news this weekend. The last two times I wanted to wait until I saw them in person. Sadly, I never was able to and so they just got the bad news without ever getting the good news. This time I'm making sure they can celebrate with me. Who knows, maybe that will turn my luck around!

Good for you telling them! I had to tell a lot of people the last time after the fact... and it felt awful! :( Every life deserves to be celebrated! Enjoy!



vickyd said:


> Hey ladies! I just found a couple of free minutes to update all you wonderful girls who really made my day with all your good wishes and PMA!!!!
> No AF today either!!!!!!! Im getting quite excited but at the same time scared cause ive got no symptoms... Im scared for 2 reasons
> 1. Im not pregnant
> 2. Im pregnant and once again no symptoms...Im being superstitious and thinking that once again things will not go well. I really wanted next time to be different so i can start off with positive thinking and hope.
> 
> Hearty good call with telling your folks! Try and do everything different this time, i know thats what im gonna do if i get a bfp!!
> 
> I need to go shopping 2day to buy a couple dresses since 3 of my first cousins are getting married this month...I really hate shopping and im also broke once again this month so ill have to pay by credit. After this time im cutting up my cards once and for all!!

Yay for no AF! I know what you mean about wanting it to be different! I kept every symptom I had even when I found out that there would be no baby at the end of my journeys! So, symptoms mean very little to me at this point! I want something drastically different next time as well! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

I wasn't staying away, I just had nothing profound to say, Master Yoda. 
I am at work, & I'm terribly bored. :sigh:
What are you all up to?

Yeah for no af!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm just... waiting for lunch! LOL I slept through breakfast today... So, I'm starving!


----------



## cazza22

Has anyone heard off Sassy? Hope everythings ok baby doll x lov Caz x


----------



## LucyJ

Hey my lovelies,

I've had a good day at work lovely year 6 class and got to two days teaching next week year 5 and year 3 so thats good a bit of money coming in yay!!

Yay to no AF vickyd :happydance:

Caz hope sassy is alright :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hello my ladies! :wave: 

How is everyone today? It's Friday, yippee! :happydance:

STILL no AF today. I'm now 3 days late. I haven't tested today but yesterday afternoon I had the slightest pink spotting when I wiped one time so I assumed AF was here. I had a few slight cramps as well. But I woke up today and nothing. :shrug: I was so convinced I should have AF I was checking myself like I would for CM, looking for AF, but nothing. 

I'm going to test again this afternoon. I should be 19 DPO right now, so if it was a BFP it would HAVE to show up by now, right? Last time I got a BFP at 13 DPO. 

Vicky, how late are you? Or on what CD? Since I'm convinced I'm not preggers I am convinced my cycle is now off (due to lack of exercise while on vacation? too much fast food while on vacation? vacation is the only thing i did differently in June. Oh, and I moved house)

Anyways, here's some PMA :hugs: to all of you lovely ladies and :dust: for any BDing this weekend.

Hearty, I think it's wonderful you are telling your father and step-mother this weekend! Enjoy celebrating the news with them. :)


----------



## Allie84

LucyJ said:


> Hey my lovelies,
> 
> I've had a good day at work lovely year 6 class and got to two days teaching next week year 5 and year 3 so thats good a bit of money coming in yay!!
> 
> Yay to no AF vickyd :happydance:
> 
> Caz hope sassy is alright :hugs:

Lucy, are you a supply teacher? That's what I've been doing this past year! It's tough and I finally got offered a permanent placement working with autistic students...though as an assistant, since my degree isn't in teaching (you can still sub here without a teaching degree).

Speaking of which, Hearty, thanks for the well wishes for my interviews! They went well. They were for an offfice temp job and a nanny temp job for the rest of the summer while I wait for school to start up again. I'm going with the nanny job though :thumbup: as one of the kid's is an 11 month old and my broody butt had to choose him over the cubicle!!


----------



## vickyd

Allie im 90% sure that im 3 days late. The past 5 months after my D&C my cycles have ranged from 30 to 35 days with the last 2 being 30 and 31 days. I have now moved my testing day to Monday since i have only 1 euro to my name!!!!! Im getting paid on Monday so after work i will buy the test and pee all over that stick...
I dont know how i manage to run out of money every single month!!!!! Im thinking of cashing my pay check into my dad's account and have him give me an allowance again!!! Seriously im soooo bad with money...


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I am a supply teacher trying to get permanent position which is so difficult where I live there all temporary and there are so many teachers looking for work round here. Schools have been having funding issues so aren't using supply as much as they use to so pleased I've couple of days next week. I've been doing supply work since sept as finished at a school last summer had been there nearly two years but on a temporary contract there was no funding to keep me and a drop in numbers. 

I would of gone for the nanny job as well!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Master Yoda here. 

We may have some early July BFP's! Allie, that sounds very very promising. Pink blood can be implantation, though it sounds like it would be quite late for implantation given your estimate of how many DPO's you are. What makes you think you are 19dpo? Did you do OPK's or temp? I had some spotting at 8dpo which turned out to be implantation bleeding! Please report back immediately after you temp. 

Vicky, I want to send you my extra FRER but it wouldn't get to you before Monday. I can't believe you are going to make me wait until Monday to test! My nerves are fragile right now! I've been waking up every morning excited that you're 10 hours ahead of me because you are that much closer to Sunday. Now I have to wait until Monday! Oh I don't know how I'll make it! (do you like my dramatics? I'm trying to be very very dramatic!) If you don't have AF by Monday I would say you can pretty much expect a BFP!

I'm not sure about Sassy Caz. Last I heard she was concerned about her CB digi only saying 1-2 weeks when it should say 2-3 or 3 weeks. I hope she's ok.

I was a nanny for a few years in grad school. I had an 18 month old and then they had another baby, so I had a newborn as well. It was divine! Good luck with the jobs Lucy and Allie!!

Megg, I'm with you...starving! Must go eat now. xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i crave drama girl!!!! My nick name is drama queen!!! All this late testing, just a ploy to build up DRAMA BABY!!! No seriously, im broke :(
Im thinking since a pregnancy test costs 18 euro here (it went up from 15 last month due to tax increase-dickheads...) maybe i should go straight for blood work which will cost me 20 euros. What do ya think???
I had a nasty dinner that consisted of 2 large packs of doritos tex mex....I want to hurl and it aint due to pregnancy related nausea GRRR!


----------



## Allie84

vicky, that is outrageous for tests! The two tests I've taken this week were $1 at the "Dollar Tree." Today I went and bought some Target brand (2 for $8) since I'm worried maybe the $1 ones are a bit _too_ cheap. But 18 euro....

You're not a student, are you? I know at my university we could get free pregnancy tests.

Lucy, I'm glad you're getting some work. Here, we have 3 month summer breaks and of course as a sub you don't get paid for that, which is why it's either the summer nanny job or nothing for now. I'm happy to have it! :)

Well Master Yoda :) I really have no idea how many DPO I am but 19 days ago was CD 19 when I really should have o'ed, but I wasn't temping or testing. Also, hubby and I BD'ed around then and didn't for nearly another 12 days so if I were pregnant it would have to be from 19 days ago and not one week ago, when I know for sure I wasn't ovulating. Who knows? I have a test I'm gonna do here in a bit but I'm trying to hold my pee haha. Thanks for the insight. Yes, I feel it must be too late for implatation bleeding. 

Something is going on with me though as I just cried really hard for about 5 minutes straight in my car because my landlord hurt my feelings. I'm a softie but not usually that big of a wimp so I think it must be hormonal.


----------



## vickyd

Allie thanks for the compliment babe!!! I wish i was still a student, sadly though im a underpaid research scientist seriously regretting not going into finance or banking! If i was a banker i could afford to buy 15 pregnancy tests just for the heck of it lol!!!
Thing is that in greece you can only buy pregnancy tests at the pharmacy and they only have clearblue and predictor. When i first joined this forum i was like how many pregnancy brands are out there???? I suppose i could have ordered some online but im never that organised.... 
Allie the fact that youre late and "hormonal" could be a good sign!! DONT TEST TODAY!!!! wait a couple more days...The force is strong with you Obi Wan!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Ew! Blue dye and Predictor??? Go for the blood test! For real! :hugs:

Allie - What brand did you get at Target? The $1 ones might be more sensitive! They're 25mIU. A lot of other brands are 50mIU!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks meggles, i thought it made more sence..
Out of curiosity whats wrong with predictor?


----------



## Allie84

I got the Target Up and Up brand and the results are in....BFN! 

This is the same test I got a BFP at 11 DPO....and as I'm now at least 19 DPO...we can say I'm officially out with a wonky cycle. :( Nooo. I don't know why my cycle chose right now to get irregular. I should be on CD 3 right now and getting optimistic about another cycle....

Oh, well, there is still hope for vicky!! :) I'm off now to a farm to celebrate America's independence and whatnot until Monday but I can't wait to check back! Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## Megg33k

I've seen 2 really impressive false positives on them in the forum lately! Like... both in 1 week! They both CLEARLY had a 2nd line, though faint... It was pink and showed up in the time frame! So, they scare me! I have seen Predictor get it right once too just the other day... but some woman said even her HUSBAND got a faint BFP on a Predictor!!! :(

Up & Up aren't all that sensitive! I'd try FRER! :)


----------



## vickyd

Thats soooo funny!!!! How the hell did she get him to poas??????????? My hubby would probably divorce me if i did that!!!!


----------



## Jaymes

:rofl: my DH would deff divorce me if I asked him to take a pregnancy test! He already thinks I'm crazy enough without that!


----------



## Jaymes

BTW...

I feel stupid for asking, but what does AFM mean? 

(Nervous cough and all that)

How are you're uteri? 

(Again the nervous cough)

Um.. I mean... Yeah.. You know...


----------



## Megg33k

AFM means As For Me! :)

Uteri.. my uterus... its boring at the moment!

She got him to pee on it because they wanted to prove that the tests were crap and giving false +!


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls how are we all? Allie im so sorry you got a negative, i really thought this month was your month :cry:. Hope ur ok sweetie & ur AF kicks in soon so you can get on with trying this month?

Vic i cannot believe your Will power ur actually late for AF & still not testing??? im gobsmacked hahaha by now i reckon id have notched up a good 30 tests lol :haha:. Please test soon hun the suspense is killing me hahahaha.

Is anyone due to ovulate this weekend? as i said the other day i defo ovulated early this cycle which is poop :cry: i didnt have sex anywhere near as much as we usually do. Mind you its not got me anywhere recently DTD everyu night so maybe it might have done me a favour OH's spermies not being diluted etc?? Im trying to stay hopefull can you tell :haha:. So basically i got a smiley on Thursday we had DTD on Monday & also on Thursday Obviously so im hoping i didnt miss my surge? :growlmad: its so annoying. My OPKs were back Negative on Friday so thats why im apprehensive :shrug:. Only time will tell i guess girls.

Luce how are u? are you getting ready for a weekend of lovin?? :blush:.

sorry ive not been on here much ive not really had much to say for my little self so just been lurking. I take it still no Nato? she would be a few DPO by now coz shes ahead of me so i though we'd of seen her :cry: oh how i miss her! :hugs::kiss: hugs n kisses if u do lurk on here babe x

& Hugs on all my other little lovelies :hugs:.

Im so excited BTW i found True Blood season 3 on the net straight from the USA :happydance::happydance: we in the UK werent getting Season3 till end of 2010 so im well chuffed that ive up to speed with you Meggles :winkwink:. PS how FIT is the new werewolf whos helping Sookie mmmmmmmmmmmmmm he's Delisssshhhh.

xxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Allie, so sorry for the BFN doll. Where is AF then? I'm so confused for you! A 19 day luteal phase is very long. I can only think that you ovulated later than you thought you did. Hmmm...

Vicky any news?? I think you might be out of town for the weekend, but hopefully near a computer to give us minute to minute up dates. It's the least you could do since you are making us wait until Monday to test. 

Caz, are you thinking you ovulated on Wednesday? Maybe Thursday? That Monday session might have done the trick. And maybe it is better that you gave the spermies a little break in between. I'm crossing everything for you.

Oh, and True Blood...I just watched the newest episode (3) last night. That werewolf helping Sookie is delicious. Mmmm. If any of you watch the Tudors, the vamp who is keen on Tara was Cromwell in the Tudors. I just watched Cromwell get beheaded on the Tudors last week and now he's a vamp on True Blood!

AFM (Jaymie, it took me a while to figure that one out. I kept thinking it was Aunt Flo something. It was confusing) I did my last IC and it is as dark as the control line. I did an OPK because I wanted to see and sure enough it was positive and then some. I got a smiley, but when I took out the stick, the test line was way darker than the control line. Very interesting. I've been feeling a bit doubtful about this whole thing recently. Last time I had this weird pain in my right side near my ovaries. It was a pain that I had been feeling for months whenever I got AF. I would also spot mid-cycle and could feel it too. Often it was more a sensation than a pain, but when I got pregnant, it actually hurt. They never found anything. I was told my right ovary looked a little enlarged but that it was normal. After I lost the pregnancy, I had a hysteroscopy to see if there was a polyp or fibroid and she only say a very very small polyp the size of a pimple. She said that wouldn't be the cause of the pain. I didn't feel the sensation again until now. It's back, but it doesn't hurt. I just notice my right lower abdomen, especially when I'm sitting down. It definitely is worrisome. It's so sad, but I'm just gearing myself up for bad news when I go in for my scan. I want to feel positive, but It is really hard. 

We have friends coming over for a barbeque today and I'm hesitant to tell them. In one way I want to so I can have some sense of celebration. In the other, I'm so sick of telling people only to tell them a few weeks later that it is all over. Sigh. This scan can't come soon enough. I just want some answers. 

xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Well no AF yet, but im also like you Hearty feeling bummed... Thursday and Friday i was feeling pregnant...sore boobs, slight nausea, sore gums and today nothing. This could either mean that im not pregnant or if i am things will go bad once again...I know its completely stupid to worry that a pregnancy might go bad even before its confirmed but im only being honest here as i cannot even mention this stuff to Alex. We are supposed to leave for the beach house later on but i really just wanna go to bed and sleep the weekend away.... My plan is to go for bloods on Monday (ill get the results a few hours later) and if pregnant will redo them on Wednesday to see the pattern.

Hearty please try to stay positive, i know that you must be going crazy with worry andd i wish i could say something to put your mind at ease. If you dont feel like telling anyone yet dont...See how you feel when they arrive and decide then. Im thinking about you all the time and i truely have a good feeling about you!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vicky. I truly have a good feeling about you too. I really do. I'm quite pleased to hear AF hasn't reared her head yet but I do understand your fears. I think it is important for us to be honest here. Tim asked me yesterday how I was feeling and I was very honest. He said "oh, I'm sorry I asked." I told him I was glad he asked because it let me express my concern. I don't think he wants to hear anything negative. He keeps talking about the baby and about me being pregnant. He is truly excited which is so cute, but it makes me even more nervous in some ways. I don't want to burst anyones bubbles. 

I'm a little annoyed that my doctor hasn't mentioned getting bloods. I'm just supposed to go in for a 6 week scan. I want bloods measured every day!!! If I could test my own bloods, I would. Why don't they invent a POAS for hcg levels? We need more POAS options damn it!

I think it is a good idea for you to save your money and get the bloods done. No need to POAS when your bloods will give you much more info. Do you know what time you'll get them? I'm sure by the time I wake up on Monday you'll have gotten them done and have the results. I can't wait.

Try to have a nice time at the beach. The sun, sand and waves are always good therapy for me. Not to mention, you'll be gorgeous with your savage tan!


----------



## cazza22

Hey babe i actually think i OV'd on Thursday because i had the ovary pains in my left ovary so i was either gearing up for ovulation or actually ovulating? my CM was watery so i reckon i OV'd. Im hoping spermies from sex thursday made it there in time lol i lay with my legs in the air and my bum on a cushion tilted upwards for a good half hour to give the little buggers a head start to find my egg HAHAHAHA!!! wishfull thinking or what lol! Im just gonna remain positive for now though i guess. 

Glad things are going so great with you Heartylicious  whoop whoop x x x 

I'll keep y'all updated xxxxxxx hav a lovely weekend everyone xxxxxxxx Lov Caz


----------



## vickyd

Hearty cant you just go and get your bloods done without your doctor requesting them??? Im just gonna turn up to a microbiologist on Monday and get them done. 
Greece is really funny, getting tests private medical attention is cheap but buying a damn pregnancy test is soo expensive. I havent even called my doc to tell him im late lol!
If i get the bloods drawn at 8 am then by 12 i get the results. In the past i would send my dad to pick up the results since by the time i get off work they close. This time i havent told my parents that im late and that i plan to test (doing everything different this time!!) so im gonna try and persuade them to give me the results over the phone. I dont know why they are so anal about giving results over the phone when just anyone can walk in and pick up the results for me.
Hearty i think your hubby is fab, mine never asks me how im feeling pregnancy wise...Its like hes in constant denial. He only likes to brag about how easy it is for him to knock me up. I guess he thinks that after that his job is over??? Who knows...maybe im just being oversensitive..
Ill be heading out to the beach house late evening as it has started to rain for the past 3 hours!!! I mean really hard rain coupled with strong winds!!! I hope tomorrow it will be sunny again...


----------



## msarkozi

Good Morning Ladies...Hope everyone has had a great past few days. The weather is still gloomy/rainy here, so I am gearing up for a relaxing day on the couch. My company left a day early, so now it's time to relax. 

Hearty - stay positive! I know how hard it is, but today I offically passed my last pregnancy, so I am thinking it means good things, and I know good things are gonna happen for you too:)


----------



## heart tree

I might try to get my bloods done anyway. I might just march right in and tell them what's what. I hope they give you your results over the phone. If you need me to, I'll come to Greece and go get the results for you. I hope the sun comes out for you in more ways than one. 

Caz, it is highly likely you did enough this cycle. Now into the 2ww. You are 2dpo today! Can't wait for the testing frenzy to begin! 

I wonder if Nato tried this cycle. She must be in the 2ww now too. Do you think she'll ever come back?

Tim just came in and saw me typing. He said "what are we doing? Are we talking to the girls?" I said "we're not doing anything, I'm talking to the girls." He said, "tell them I said hi!" He's so cute. I hope I can have this baby. Tim has green eyes and I want me a green eyed baby. Mine are blue, but I really want those green eyes!!

Where's Meggles? And Lucy? Is she out of town for the weekend too?


----------



## msarkozi

awe, that is so cute of your husband


----------



## heart tree

Hey Mel, I thought you were away for the weekend? I just saw you post in the PAL thread. How are you doing?


----------



## vickyd

Hi tim!!!!!!!!!! :coolio:

Ohhhhh green eyes....so dreamy.....


----------



## heart tree

He just asked what you looked like. I showed him your FB picture, hope that's ok! He loves knowing about you ladies! I think he loves that you all give me the support I've been craving. It takes some of the pressure off of him!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im gonna steal your man!!!!!!!!!!! Alex just rolls his eyes everytime he sees me on this site GRRRRR!!!!! Greek men can be such a pain sometimes!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I am doing great thanks....how about you?? I've woken up in the middle of the night twice this week completely starved, and then ended up sick, but that is it. I've been feeling really well though....hope you are too!

Vicky - mine does the same thing......


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Tim :flower: and my lovely girls,

Been out today shoppping and popped to see my brother and my niece now back home. Well last night didnt go as planned just as I was settleing down for a relaxing evening and early night with hubby :winkwink: He announced he was going out to see his dad so we had a bit of a fight well not a fight just a few cross words mainly from me as I didnt know he had planned to go out and he had promised me he wouldnt drink this week as he knew this week was our build up towards O so I got cross with him as he had been out during the week met his brother for a quick pint (promise broken). He's not a heavy drinker but it worries me that it will effect us getting pregnant I havent been drinking at all. Just feel that sometimes he puts having a drink and going out before me just pissed of as I was looking forward to our evening together I ended up on my own and irritated :growlmad: I'm probably being to sensitive and worry about things that I shouldnt.

Hearty I know how scared you must be all you can do is take one day at a time :hugs:. I have a good feeling about things. You should demand to get your bloods done and if they wont then you can tell them I'm going to take a leaf out of your book and come over there and make them!!!!! 

Vickyd I can't wait till monday to find out your results I think its a good idea to get your bloods done that is so crasy about the price of tests!

Caz hopefully you will of caught your egg sending lots of PMA your way :dust:

I hope Nato comes back to us but understand if she stays away big :hugs: to her if shes reading this we miss you loads!!


----------



## LucyJ

Mel glad your doing ok enjoy relaxing on your coach :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Caz - FX'd you didn't miss your surge! And, YESSSS! The werewolf is FUCKING HOT!

Hearty - The vamp who's keen on Tara is fugly! LOL As far as telling people, it was way harder to have to tell them after it was over when they never knew anything in the beginning... but I was randomly bursting into tears, and I had to explain! :(

Aww @ Tim saying hi! :wave: Hi Tim!!!

Vicky - Can't wait for your bloods Monday! :hugs:

Lucy - Grr @ your man for breaking promises! Mine doesn't drink at all anymore... It was very much a "if you want a baby, you don't drink" situation. Tell your husband that... Then he'll see how good he has it! LOL

Mel - Hey, honey! Yay for relaxing!

Meggles is out of town! LOL But, I'm online at night! I'm CD9 for another hour... took my last bit of soy this morning... left ovary going NUTS! Can't wait for O!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - this is going to be your month :)

Vicky - I can't wait for those test results......lots of PMA your way


----------



## Megg33k

Mel - I SO hope you're right!!! I'm torn! I have a prediction of Sept 13... but I'd much rather it be now... I really would! How you feeling, sweetie?


----------



## Jaymes

:hi: Hello Girls! 
I'm happy to say the :witch: has left the building! :happydance: yay me!


----------



## LucyJ

hey all,

How is everyone? I did an opk today and it was negative :cry: think I may have missed O damn it although we :sex: on wed night and last night so hoping the timing was right. I will test again tomorrow. :shrug:

How are my lovely ladies doing today? :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! 

Jaymie - Glad she's gone! :hugs:

Lucy - Hoping you didn't miss O! FX'd!!! :hugs:

I'm okay today, but my temp is always super low here... and I refuse to put it on my chart! :sulk: Nope, nope, nope!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I just read your post from yesterday. I&#8217;ve had similar issues with Tim. He&#8217;s not a heavy drinker, but he likes to drink a few on the weekends. He smokes ciggys and pot from time to time too. Not a lot, but any is too much in my book! It all really irritates me. I don&#8217;t smoke anything, ever, and I&#8217;ve asked him to quit a million times but he won&#8217;t. He says it helps with his creativity when he&#8217;s making music. As for the drinking, I cut way back when ttc. I usually have a 1-3 glasses a week. I got Tim to cut way down on all of these bad habits by telling him that my losses weren&#8217;t necessarily due to my body. He could have given me some bad sperm. He thought that if his sperm fertilized the egg, he had done his job. He was shocked to learn that he might be the cause of all of my sadness. It really helped put things in perspective when he could see direct results of his actions. 

As for your OPK, how often have you been testing? I always tested 2 times a day so that I wouldn&#8217;t miss the surge. It can happen so quickly that you might have missed it if you only tested once. Or, you might not have had your surge yet. I&#8217;m not counting you out. Just BD like crazy! Nice ticker by the way!!

Megg, glad to hear you are feeling the ovaries! That soy is going to kick your Ov in! You are so funny about your temps. I always get a dip before I ov. I can&#8217;t wait to see your temp rise. I hope you are practicing a lot with that Conceive Plus! Yeah, Tara&#8217;s vamp is not attractive at all. That&#8217;s ok, there is enough eye candy on that show to keep me interested. Lafayette is still my favorite character by far. I hope they focus on his story a bit more, he&#8217;s hilarious!

Jaymie, yay for AF going away!!! 

Vicky, you are getting so close to Monday morning. I hope AF is still keeping away. Can&#8217;t wait to hear about your bloods. I&#8217;m getting really excited.

Mel, glad you are doing ok. 

AFM, we had our little BBQ last night. I decided to tell people the news and everyone was appropriately excited! I felt like it was a celebration for my bean! I loved every second of it. It was actually kind of fun to watch everyone else drink while I stayed totally sober. Drunk people are funny. 

Watching Wimbledon right now. Hoping Nadal will win. My step-father was from Spain so I have a soft spot in my heart for Spaniards. They are looking good in the World cup too! I can&#8217;t believe I just talked about sports. I&#8217;m such a fair-weather sports fan!

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend.


----------



## Lawa

I may even feel confident to post in here with you lovely ladies!


----------



## heart tree

Hi honey! Well, you can post here whether you are pregnant or not. We don't discriminate! I really hope you get your BFP! As I said on another post, I didn't get my BFP until 16dpo. I got a BFN on 13dpo and then didn't test again until 16dpo. I might have gotten a BFP earlier, but you are still so early to test. 

Welcome back!


----------



## Lawa

Lol thanks sweetie! 

Looks like I am having IB as had one streak of red blood close to cervix and back to pink now with a closed cervix


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - Hope you're right about ov. Agree completely about Lafayette! Glad your friends were appropriately excited about beanie!!! Yay! :hugs: And, drunk people ARE funny! :)

Lawa - Hey, sweetie! Glad to see you in here! How are you feeling, love? :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Nervous excited apprehensive lol! 

I hope this month is my month just want a strong BFP this time!


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I am so pleased you told your friends and got a good response its good to celebrate your little bean :flower: 

My hubby is normally quite good could but I just don't think he realises the impact drinking has and I always get well Idont smoke and never have which is annoying. We had a chat and I think he understands I feel mean sometimes because he has been through a lot as well so dont want him to feel pressured but also want him to understand how important it is. I tested the once so maybe I've just missed the surge or it hasn't happened yet but I did have pain on my left hand side on fri and yesterday. Will carry on :sex: and just let nature take over fingers crossed.

Hey Lawa.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I'm not a big POAS addict with HPT's, but when it comes to OPK's I'm such a freak about them. I can't get enough of them for fear of missing my surge! I agree, keep going and hopefully nature will take it's course. Surely millions of women have gotten pregnant without an OPK! I'm seriously mystified at how populated this earth is. It seems so damn hard to get pregnant, doesn't it? 

It is really important to talk about your feelings with him. The point isn't to pressure him, but to give you both an opportunity to talk about how you feel regarding ttc. I'm glad that you are able to do this with him. Keep in mind that it takes 3 months for sperm to fully mature. So whatever he did last night won't have an effect on his sperm for 3 months. Honestly, I think as long as he isn't getting drunk every night and as long as he is drinking in moderation, things will be fine. Has he done a sperm analysis? Even with all of Tim's bad habits, his sperm were amazing. I still made him take vitamins and cut down on his bad habits though. If you find it is taking a long time to get pregnant, you might want to do a sperm analysis. Honestly though, I don't think it is going to take you long at all. How long did it take you when you started trying the first time?


----------



## heart tree

oooh, Nadal just won!!!


----------



## LucyJ

It took us nearly a year to get pregnant the first time hoping it wont take as long this time round. He had his sperm analysised and all was ok with regard to quantity (he had above average numbers) and they were all good swimmers the only thing that came up was that some of them had a slightly odd shape but it was quite a low number so the dr wasn't concerned about it at all we had a referal to the fertility clinic by my dr but found out I was pregnant a week before our appointment so we didnt need it. He's a fairly healthy eater and has a physical job he takes the vitamins I ask him to and has been eating sunflower and pumpkin seeds for the extra zinc so he's pretty good really. I guess I'm just worried that it will take us ages to get pregnant again I'm 30 this year and steve will be 40 I know he worries about it sometimes. I mentioned it to the dr I have been seeing recently and she said there is no need to worry about it.

Well done to Nadal thought he would win!


----------



## heart tree

Well I'm 35 and Tim's 41 if that helps! It took us a year to get pregnant the first time, but honestly, once I started temping and realizing exactly when I ovulated, it was only a month or two. The key is knowing your cycle (as you already know). Are you trying anything else like conceive plus or soft cups? Just a thought. 

Men have it easier. My step-father was 48 when my brother was born. My grandfather was in his mid 40's when my father was born. 40 is the new 20 when it comes to sperm LOL!!!


----------



## LucyJ

> Surely millions of women have gotten pregnant without an OPK! I'm seriously mystified at how populated this earth is. It seems so damn hard to get pregnant, doesn't it?

I know I always thought before we started trying that it would be easy to get pregnant and got a bit of a shock when I found out what a small window of opportunity there is each month


----------



## LucyJ

> Well I'm 35 and Tim's 41 if that helps! It took us a year to get pregnant the first time, but honestly, once I started temping and realizing exactly when I ovulated, it was only a month or two. The key is knowing your cycle (as you already know). Are you trying anything else like conceive plus or soft cups? Just a thought.
> 
> Men have it easier. My step-father was 48 when my brother was born. My grandfather was in his mid 40's when my father was born. 40 is the new 20 when it comes to sperm LOL!!!

Thanks hearty that does help sometimes it feels like we are the only ones that it doesnt happen straight away for both my SIL's got pregnant easily well straight away and friends have. Its why I'm so glad I have found you ladies as I dont feel like I'm alone although I would rather none of us have been through what we have. I may try temping next month if I get an AF this month. Havnt tried conceive plus or anything like that I have looked at preseed before but never bought it. I always lie with my legs in the air and cycle afterwards.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg33k said:


> Mel - I SO hope you're right!!! I'm torn! I have a prediction of Sept 13... but I'd much rather it be now... I really would! How you feeling, sweetie?

July seems like it is going to be a good month, so I have high hopes for everyone this month :) 

I am doing pretty good. I am finding that I need to make sure I eat often, otherwise I start feeling a little nauseous.....glad that's all it is though! 

Happy 4th of July to all the American's :)


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I am glad you mentioned about the pot....My OH does from time to time as well, and it totally annoys me. I tell him that we are not allowed to have sex if he has, because I don't want it to harm the baby. Is there actually any truth to that though?? He smokes as well, but I kicked him out of the house to do that now....I am hoping he will just quit!


----------



## vickyd

Hello babes!!
So no AF as of now. To be honest i know im pregnant, i just feel it. Im now just worrried about bloods and whether this bean will make it.

So im gonna play devil's advocate for Tim, Lucy's and Mel's OH. Me and hubby,as well as our whole social circle are poster people for bad habits. We all drink, smoke like chimneys and occasionaly smoke pot. Now apart from me and Alex who have had these 2 losses, everyone else has gotten pregnant very quickly and given birth to very healthy babies. I dont know if we make up for it by the mediteranean diet or what, but the result is that most of us have no problems in the ttc department. In europe drinking a glass of wine while pregnant is considered normal as well. Im not saying that drinking and smoking is good for you by any means, but i think that we worry too much about it.

Mel the nausea is such a good sign that everything is going well!!!! I want LOADS of MS, i wanna throw up all day every day!!

Hearty im soo happy that you celebrated you bean, i wish i had your attitude!!

Meggles you gonna have a soy baby as well??????

kisses


----------



## msarkozi

oh Vicky I am so excited for you!!! :happydance: Your little bean is going to make it so that we can all take this journey together! And since you wish for lots of MS, I am hoping you get it, lol! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Mel babe! Ok so im pretty sure im preggo, not 100% so lets not consider it a done deal yet!!!


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: Vicky hope your bloods show good strong levels and that you get lots of morning sickness!! I'm so exicted for you.


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Hearty - I am glad you mentioned about the pot....My OH does from time to time as well, and it totally annoys me. I tell him that we are not allowed to have sex if he has, because I don't want it to harm the baby. Is there actually any truth to that though?? He smokes as well, but I kicked him out of the house to do that now....I am hoping he will just quit!

No, there's not truth to it, hun. But, its still your choice if you're willing to have sex with him after he's done something that you're not okay with him doing. :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Hello babes!!
> So no AF as of now. To be honest i know im pregnant, i just feel it. Im now just worrried about bloods and whether this bean will make it.
> 
> So im gonna play devil's advocate for Tim, Lucy's and Mel's OH. Me and hubby,as well as our whole social circle are poster people for bad habits. We all drink, smoke like chimneys and occasionaly smoke pot. Now apart from me and Alex who have had these 2 losses, everyone else has gotten pregnant very quickly and given birth to very healthy babies. I dont know if we make up for it by the mediteranean diet or what, but the result is that most of us have no problems in the ttc department. In europe drinking a glass of wine while pregnant is considered normal as well. Im not saying that drinking and smoking is good for you by any means, but i think that we worry too much about it.
> 
> Mel the nausea is such a good sign that everything is going well!!!! I want LOADS of MS, i wanna throw up all day every day!!
> 
> Hearty im soo happy that you celebrated you bean, i wish i had your attitude!!
> 
> Meggles you gonna have a soy baby as well??????
> 
> kisses

I have every faith that your little bean can make it this time! Just believe in it! :)

I think we probably worry too much about smoking and drinking too. I don't drink because of a physical anomaly where I don't process it, so I don't get tipsy/drunk and have to pee immediately upon drinking it... and it feels like straight alcohol coming back out. So, it hurts! My husband had to stop when he had heart problems, and I haven't let him pick it back up. When I say that he had to decide between having a baby or drinking, its mostly because his family is FULL of raging alcoholics and I won't have my child subjected to that. Better safe than sorry! As for cigarettes and pot... I don't smoke, but I'm very often in a room full of people who are smoking both. I don't run away or worry that it will do some sort of damage. I don't think its often enough to hurt anything. Maybe a couple of times some weeks, and never other weeks. So, its not often. I know too many people who drink, do drugs, smoke, etc who have babies like no one's business! So, I can't be THAT bad!

As for the Soy baby... I hope so! I've gotten both of my BFP's on Soy. I'm hoping to get another... that sticks! So, I would like to think I'm going to get a Soy baby in the end.


----------



## vickyd

Meggles i really hope July is your month hun!!!!!!!!!!
Ok sooo gross but i think i have thrush.. Could it be due to the fact that i was at the beach all day and didnt change bikinis??? Got i havent had thrush since i was 26 and took antibiotics for 2 months to get rid of a sinus infection from hell....I really hate it!! Ill be itching and scratching at work 2morrow...


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I'm dying for those bloods now! OMG, you think you're pregnant! Honey, if you are, we're going to get through this together, I promise. xoxo

I agree with the bad habits thing. As much as I hate that Tim does it all, he has never quit and he's knocked me up 3 times! I'm no innocent flower. I quit smoking pot 5 years ago when I decided I wanted to make my body healthier to have a baby. Most of my friends still smoke and drink and have had healthy babies. I just wanted Tim to cut down from smoking every day to a few times a week, which he has. Sometimes he only does it once a week which is nice. Drinking is a little more for him. I really can't worry about it too much. And again, I've definitely enjoyed my nights out where I've gotten completely drunk and loved it. I have just tried to avoid that in the TWW. Vicky, my step-father was a pediatrician and as I've mentioned, from Spain. He would always tell his expecting mothers to enjoy a glass of wine every so often. He had that same sort of laid back, European belief about alcohol. He was never sued for malpractice or had any women give birth to babies with fetal alcohol syndrome. Honestly, drinking worries me less than the pot. And that only worries me when Tim does it in excess. I need those swimmers to be strong! Apparently they have been. 

Mel, I agree with Megg, it won't harm the baby. Once you're pregnant, your mucus plug keeps sperm out as well as bacteria. Don't worry about that. 

I hope July is a good month for the ladies. Lawa, Megg, Lucy, Cazza, Allie, and of course the 95% pregnant Vicky! Did I miss anyone??? Come on July beans!!!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, are you sure it's thrush? It might be excess CM from pregnancy. That is often a symptom. I've also heard women say they knew they were pregnant when they got thrush. Hmmm....


----------



## vickyd

Famous last words Hearty!!!! I am a huge pain in the ass when im stressed, i mean i can drive even the most patient person up the wall. I think my therapist takes xanax before our sessions lol!!!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha!!! Well I'm a really patient person, so I think I can hang with you. If you start to become too much of a stress case, I'll come over to Greece and yell at you!


----------



## vickyd

Im pretty sure its thrush, the discharge is typical of thrush and im already beginning to itch... I think i provided the perfect environment for growth by wearing the same damp bikini all day. The sun was so strong that i was in and out of the water all day and my bikini never actually dried. My mom always told me to bring an extra pair of bottoms for this exact reason but im such a smart ass that i never listen to her!!!

Yes come to greece and yell at me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vic my friend has two little ones and in both her pregnancies she suffered from thrush.

I do agree with you about bad habits there are lots of women out there who get pregnant while drinking smoking etc and all is ok for them. For us the month we got pregnant was the month that he didnt drink much at all maybe just a coincidence. We have sorted things now and he has apologised for braking his promise and upsetting me.


----------



## vickyd

Luce im so happy that things are ok between you and DH. I think the most important thing is that you are on the same page. We need to be strong with our OH in this journey or else we will end up hating eachother. My hubby isnt always on the same page as me and he really does my head in. His main problem is that he is a very laid back person, so he never feels the urgency in ttc. Im sooo hoping that everything will go well for me this month, i dont think i can handle the BD around ovulation grief i go through every month!


----------



## vickyd

If thrush is a symptom then im thrilled to have it !!!!! BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> If thrush is a symptom then im thrilled to have it !!!!! BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been following this thread!! Good luck with the bloods tomorrow, hope your foof problems are a good sign!! :happydance: x

Good luck Lawa, sounds promising for you hun!!x

Megggggggg..... glad your ovaries are revving up nicely!x

Good luck to all the other girlies!! x

Hi Hearty, you know that dose of PMA that i gave you and said you may need to return the favour? well nows your chance hun, Docs tomorrow and the rollercoaster starts again x


----------



## heart tree

Roonsma, I'm returning the PMA favor in bunches. I'm sending all of my positive energy your way. I'm sending all of my pregnant vibes your way too babe. I looked through some of your other posts and saw a pic of a FRER with 2 lines on it. Congrats! It looked like a BFP to me! Please let us know how it goes with your doctor. We're all in this together babe!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I worked it out in my head. When you get your bloods at 8am, it will be 10pm for me. When you get your results at 10am, it will be midnight for me. I'm going to try to stay up and wait to hear about your results before I go to bed. Otherwise, I'm not going to sleep well and will find myself getting up at 2am to check my computer. Please post as soon as you know! The suspense is killing me! 

If you don't post immediately, you know that I'll be coming to Greece to yell at you!


----------



## msarkozi

yes Vicky, please post right away :)


----------



## heart tree

See Vicky, I'm not the only one! You have a fan club. We need to know immediately! I know you are sleeping right now. I'm hoping our messages are seeping into your dreams...


----------



## aussiettc

I'm bored and need somewhere else to chat so here i am. Can i join too pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???

anyhoo DH hurt himself at hockey yesturday so no :sex: for me for a few days:growlmad: Why did he have to go and possibly break a rib anyway. He's just messing with my plans now.


----------



## Megg33k

Anyone can join! :) Welcome!!!

Glad everyone seems mostly okay tonight! Yay!

My ovaries aren't giving me the pain I'd like them to at the moment. Worries me. I know its silly... but they stopped last month and no O. The other months where I did O, they didn't stop hurting until after O. In other words, back to worrying it isn't going to happen! I can't take that!


----------



## aussiettc

BOOOOOOOOO at overies not hurting like they should. i'll give themm a kick in the pants to get them going if you want.


----------



## vickyd

Morning girls!!!

Ohhhh i get my own fan cub woohoo!!! Ok so i went in at 8 am and got the bloods drawn, i pleaded with them to get my results over the phone but they were unbreakable...Boooooo 
My new plan is to leave work at 6 the latest and get them on the way home. So ill have them at 6.30 and will post the results before 7.... Hearty just for you i thought of telling my father to go pick them up but i really wanna avoid repeating the same things i did last time. Girls i need all the PMA you can muster for a really good high level!!!!

Meggles do you get the ov pain every month? I seem to get it every second or third month. This cycle remember i didnt get even a slight pain and was also worried that i didnt ov. Im sending all my positive energy your way hun!!

Aussie, this cycle i also had a hard time BD as right on the most important days hubby had a really bad tooth infection. I took matters into my own hands (mouth actually but details right??) and made it happen!!!!

Love you all!!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I fell asleep on the couch. Kept thinking, "must stay awake to get Vicky's results." Decided I would look and then go to bed. Damn It!!! I wish they would do it over the phone! Good plan not asking your dad, (though I appreciate the thought LOL!). If you are superstitious you need to do everything different this time!

Well, I'll most likely be sleeping when you post results. I just have every hope in the world they are positive! Can't wait to wake up and find out sweetie. It's going to be good news, I can just feel it. Love ya babe!!

To sleep now for me. Good night everyone!

PS - Aussie, you are most welcome here! Meggles, don't sweat the pains or lack there of yet. It is too early. I'm not counting you out! Aussie has the right idea, we'll give them a proper nut kicking if need be!

xoxo


----------



## Jaymes

Ok I worked it out it is now 2:27 in Greece. :thumbup: PMA all the way. Love and :dust: coming your way!


----------



## pregoinnorge

i've been stalking this forum for some time now. Can I join too? Now I am so excited to hear vicky's results too!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Jaymes and Prego!!! I really hope i dont disapoint you guys and myself today....Im sooo stressed, trying to loose myself in work but my mind wanders every few minutes.... PLEASE Let everything go ok


----------



## cazza22

Soooo god damn excited to hear your results Vic whoop whoop!!! Sending massively high levels vibes!!!! Got my lady bits n everything crossed babe ;-).

Welcome prego & Aussie ull lov it in here the girls are fab!

Meggles I'm booting u hard in the ovary region hope ur saying "oouucchhh" lol! Fxd ur eggy is fertilised as we speak . 

Luce I hope u didn't miss ov babe?? I'm in exactly the same boat as you this month chick so just hoping we covered the bases! I think we did so I'm being hopeful for now .

Hearty & Mel how are our preggo pair? Hope ur not feeling too poop girls x all worth it though :hugs:

lov yas x x Caz x x


----------



## heart tree

Vicky I'm awake now and anxiously awaiting your results. Whatever they are, you won't disappoint us honey. Please log back in soon and let us know. I'm here for you all day today! xoxo

Welcome Prego. Nice to have some new ladies here. It is a fun place to just hang out and chat.

Caz, I'm doing ok. Not much to report. Wish I had more symptoms. 8 more days until my scan!

I'm going to snooze on the couch and check in again soon. It's only 6:30am here!

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - tons of PMA your way :dust:and Hearty is right, you will not disappoint us one way or another :hugs:

Caz - Nausea seems to have hit me this morning. Could be because I slept horrible last night as well. I had a dream that I lost the baby again. Then I was up for a couple hours after that. I sure hope that is just a terrible dream!

Anyone having lower back pain, I tried sleeping with a pillow between my legs last night (while on my side), and it worked wonderfully! I no longer have back pain this morning!

Hope everyone is having a great day so far.....I'm already looking forward to having a nap tonight :sleep:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Just a fly by! Headed to my mom's! But, yes... I get the pains every month. Haven't felt anything today yet. I kind of want to cry and give up! :(


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - don't give up! July is your month! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg, don't give up honey!!! Stranger things have happened. Don't forget my cycle of spotting and false positive OPKs and temp rises then dips then more positive OPKs then more temp rises, then more spotting! And I still got the BFP I refuse to believe you are out and I won't let you give up!

Mel, I've had some weird lower back twinges of pain on and off, but nothing too bad. I haven't been sleeping well at all. Last night was horrible! I'm looking forward to a nice nap on the couch later today.

Where oh where is my lovely Vicky? I miss you honey. Please, please, please come back to us whatever your news is. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Try the pillow between your legs and lay on your side....I swear it works. I used a heating pad last night because it was hurting pretty bad, but the pillow did the trick. 

I seem to toss and turn all night lately, and I am either hot or cold......just can't get comfortable at all. A nap on the couch is definitely needed tonight!


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies the blood I thought was IB i think AF is screwing wth me looks like my LP is now only 12 days as never had sptting before AF before

HAd no blood all day but red again now not enough to fill a panty liner but I have cramps now sigh! Keep trying to tell me its the asprin im taking but ho hum


----------



## vickyd

Guys im a complete mess...I got my results back, positive for pregnancy but the levels are 210 U/L. They quote normal range 45-4500 with average being 1100....I cant stop crying i think im gonna loose my mind


----------



## Allie84

Good afternoon girls, and welcome to all the newcomers! :) :wave:

Whew, I'm just back from my weekend away and read through everything I missed and ended with Vicky's post...it's like I've just watched a movie!!

Vicky!!!! Omg!! You're pregnant! :hugs: Why are you crying? Your results are in the normal range, it's okay. What did they say when they gave your results?


----------



## heart tree

That's what I'm thinking too Allie and Vicky. They are in the normal range. Read this link hon, https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-tests/early-pregnancy-normal-hcg-levels-and-pregnancy-tests

They say:

aaOne single hCG value does not tell you much about the viability of the pregnancy and there is a wide range of normal hCG levels in pregnancy. A normal hCG rise over several days prior to 6 weeks of the pregnancy usually indicates a viable pregnancy. In general, the best indication of a healthy pregnancy other than a normal rise of hCG is a good fetal heartbeat after 6-7 weeks.

Caution must be used in making too much of hCG numbers. A normal pregnancy may have low hCG levels and deliver a perfectly healthy baby. The results on an ultrasound after 5 - 6 weeks gestation are much more accurate than using hCG numbers.

You are pregnant babe and it is all going to be fine!


----------



## Allie84

Vicky...where did they get that range from? Is it based on how many DPO you are? It's possible you O'ed later and are earlier in your pregnancy than you think you are. Also, it's still in normal range so your bean is still there. :hugs: I can imagine how scary it is to get that BFP after a loss...I know I will be scared and emotional when it happens too. We're all here for you no matter what happens, but I'm thinking good things for you. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Im trying to reach my doc but hes with patients today...Guys im really freaking out i just know things will go bad again...OMG i cant stop crying...


----------



## msarkozi

yah Vicki! Congratulations hun! Don't cry though, unless it's for excitement.

Your levels are in the normal range, and that's why it is so vast, is because there isn't a definitive answer as to what your level should be at. 

Just take it one day at a time, and we are all here for you and we are all going to take this journey together. 

Please don't stress yourself out :(


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, you need to take a deep breath. This does not mean things are going to go bad. This number is not indicative of anything bad. You are getting ahead of yourself. I just read also that research has shown women's hcg levels to go up much later with boys. Maybe you just have a little man bean and he's causing you to have these hcg levels. I'm really and truly not worried for you at this point. I hope you have a chance to talk to the doctor so he can ease your fears.

Also, as Allie said, you might have Ov'd later than you thought. You did have ewcm for a very long time and you don't temp or do OPK's. It is highly likely you aren't as far along as you think. I wish I was there to hug you. Where is Alex?


----------



## msarkozi

Vicki - can you request to have blood tests done again tomorrow? The levels should be doubling each day, so that might calm your fears?


----------



## roonsma

Idon't know what to say to help as the others have it covered, hold on hun theres no reason it can't come good xx:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, thanks for the link and information! That's really useful. It's true, it's no use putting too much thought into 'averages' when there are so many variables. You're in normal range, and you're pregnant! Wow! Everyone was right and you were right, too. It's amazing how our bodies can tell us these things.

AF arrived for me over the weekend, thank goodness, a few days late but at least she's here so I can start planning for this month. :) 

Mel and hearty, so happy to hear you're feeling well (i'm considering MS well in Mel's case as it's a good sign haha). hearty, so happy to hear you had a a celebration for your bean! :) Oh, and hi, tim! :wave: 

Speaking of OHs, vicky, my hubby is also called Alex. Alex's are the cutest haha. Mine is a prior smoker of ciggies and pot but I had him quit before I'd marry him. He's still a social drinker, though. He said he's quit for TTC but as spermies are there right now from 3 months ago when we weren't TTC, I guess it wouldn't make much difference.

Anyways, vicky, my thoughts are still on you....how are you feeling?


----------



## msarkozi

https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm


----------



## heart tree

Mel, I also told her about that website in a PM. There is so much evidence online that she she is in the normal range and things will be ok. Vicky, it's going to be OK!


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - glad you can start planning now for July...hope you get busy this month :sex: sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Allie84

Just saw your post, vicky. Mel had a good suggestion, maybe you can get your blood levels again to see that they've doubled for peace of mind. She's also right that you shouldn't stress yourself out. :hugs: I wish we were all there to be with you! 

Hearty has a nice thought! That 'little man bean'. :)

Take a deep breath, it's normal to feel fear after a loss, but everything's going to be okay...


----------



## heart tree

Allie, welcome back! Glad you got AF and you are in a positive mood. You'll get that egg babe! (and probably end up worrying like the rest of us!)


----------



## heart tree

I have to leave my house for 30-45 minutes. Will be back soon my lovies.


----------



## Allie84

msarkozi said:


> Allie - glad you can start planning now for July...hope you get busy this month :sex: sending you lots of :dust:

Thanks Mel and Hearty! We move into our new place tomorrow and the :sex: will be rampant lol. :thumbup: After a VERY dull June of living with fam.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey my lovely ladies :hi:

Been teaching today just got home. Vicky I have been thinking of you all day and desparate to get home to see your results. First of one massive (but gentle) :hugs: secondly please dont worry (I know easier said than done) your within the normal range which is a good thing and your pregnant! I hope you manage to get hold of your dr. I'm here for you sweetie and believe that everything will be alright with your little one!!

:hi: to the new ladies.


----------



## pregoinnorge

wow vicky! This is great! No need to worry, although I know we may never not worry again :( Looks like the girls have given some great advice!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks guys for all your PMA. Si got hold of my doc, who first of all yelled at me for getting the test in the first place. He said that basically although it is on the low side compared to the average value it doesnt mean much without a repeat test to see if the levels will double. He recommended that i retest on Thursday. Basically after this call im feeling slightly better and trying to ignore the nagging feeling that it will all go to shit. However, as my sis was with me while i was freaking out she calls her doc who apparently is this big shot ob-gyn. His opinion is that yes the levels are too low and it doesnt look good...I started crying at this point so i couldnt follow him completely but he also said to test again in a couple of days but that it isnt looking good. So i hang up and go completely hysterical. Alex realises that im gonna have a nervous breakdown so he calls his uncle who is an ob (almost retired). He starts off by saying that "Vicky got hcg levels checked and the result is 210" his uncle i guess figures out where this is going and tells him to stop right there. He basically says that the only thing we can take from the test is that im pregnant. He ordered us not to make anymore assumptions and to retest on Thursday....
So 2/3 docs say not to read too much into the 210 and 1 practically told me i will be miscarrying..
How am i gonna make it to Thursday?


----------



## msarkozi

oh Vicky, hugs to you :hugs:

You just need to take it one day at a time, and not stress yourself out. I know it is much easier said then done, but try to find something you enjoy doing and relax. 

The 2/3 doctors are right, and you shouldn't worry about it. I don't even know what my levels are, but I don't think I want to know either. Don't stress hun! It's not good for your little bean. Your little bean wants you to be happy and to celebrate him/her :)

We all love you Vicky, and we are here for you no matter what!


----------



## LucyJ

Vic big :hugs: You should listen to 2 out of the three dr's and ignore the other one. As mel said take each day at a time and try to relax (I know that is so much easier said than done) lose yourself in a book or try some meditation/yoga what ever works for you.

I am sending you so much PMA and :dust: I want everything to be ok for you wish I could come to greece and wrap you up in cotton wool and just look after you. We're all here for you massive :hugs: sweetie and try to stay positive.


----------



## heart tree

I agree with the other ladies, listen to your doctor and Alex's uncle. Screw the other doctor. I went back to read a thread by Smudgelicious. She got a BFP after her mc and the doctors kept telling her the levels were really low. They were 25 and she was about 11dpo. They wouldn't test her again for 2 weeks. When they did, her levels were up to 12877. She's now 9 weeks pregnant and has a heartbeat. How many dpo do you thing you are? Here is an interesting chart with hcg levels and how many dpo you are. These are all successful pregnancies. Notice the lowest levels recorded. You are already so far ahead of those women. https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

As for getting through the next few days, it will be awful. Watch good movies or tv to escape into another world. Distract yourself with work and friends. You won't completely stop thinking about this, but Thursday will be here in no time.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i think im either 18 or 20 DPO. If i go by my cycle length i should be 20 DPO, if i go by my diary where i wrote most ewcm and slight ov. pain then im 18 DPO.... I really wish i hadnt done the fucking blood test... I just googled my hcg level with miscarriage and read like 100 miscarriage threads...:cry::cry:

Thec last chart you linked is a bit comforting although at this point im convinced the outcome will be bad...To make matters worse in order to get his uncles number Alex had to tell his mom...Now ill have to deal with her looks of pity once again and with my luck my sil will be pregnant and everything will be ok for her and she will be giving me conceiving advice....

The only good thing so far is that Alex told me that if this one goes bad as well hes getting his sperm checked ASAP.


----------



## msarkozi

google can be a person's worst enemy! You need to think positive thoughts hun. I know it is sometimes easier to prepare yourself for the worst, but I don't think you should give up on your little bean. 

When I first found out, I was more nervous and scared then anything else. Now I am totally excited, but yet I still have the fears. I know I have to be positive though, and so I do my best. I still check for blood every time I go to the washroom, but I think I will end up doing that right until delivery. All of us that have lost previously all know the fears you are going through. You just have to hang in there. Find something comforting to do (and don't do anything that you shouldn't) to take your mind off of it. Stay away from google as well........


----------



## heart tree

Well after you've had this baby and you are thinking you are pregnant with your second baby, you need to just buy a pregnancy test and not get bloods done. 

You beat your SIL regardless of what happens. Take that Alex's mom! Your SIL is going to have a hard time getting pregnant, I can just sense it. Don't you worry about her or Alex's mom.

I'm glad Alex is willing to get his sperm checked. There's a small silver lining. 

I think you are spiraling into a negative space and I can totally understand that. In a way it is almost easier to convince yourself that things aren't right so that you can detach from the pregnancy. It's a good defense mechanism. I'm not going to try to convince you otherwise at this point. I've done as much as I can do. I just want to validate your fears. Stay away from the miscarriage threads though. You haven't had a miscarriage. Currently you are pregnant and that is the only fact we know right now. You can feel scared and upset, but don't make it worse by reading other people's bad experiences. Those are their stories, and their stories only. Not yours. Your story will reveal itself in the next few days. 

Why can't this be a happy time for us? This really is one of the greatest injustices we've been dealt. I'm so sorry you aren't feeling ecstatic right now as you should be. It's not fair. xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Sorry to be such a neurotic, pessimistic bitch....Ironic since im always trying to keep things upbeat eh???
Anyone got aanything funny to share to help get me out of this slump????


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky you need to stay away from google and the miscarriage thread it's not going to help you just cause you to spiral into a negative space. You need to try and stay positive although we all understand your fears and why your feeling the way you are. I am thinking of you, alex and your little one big :hugs: to you. I'm glad you have him there for support.

I'm off to bed now will check in tomorrow (teaching so may not be on till later).

Night night :hugs:

:dust::dust:


----------



## heart tree

I have nothing funny right now, DAMN IT! 

I have a disgusting sunburn from sitting outside yesterday. One of those lovely burns where you can see the outline of your tank top when you take your shirt off. Tim was trying to seduce me and I kept pointing out my lovely burn. He had to tell me to stop talking. It was very a very sexy moment.


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> Sorry to be such a neurotic, pessimistic bitch....Ironic since im always trying to keep things upbeat eh???
> Anyone got aanything funny to share to help get me out of this slump????


Don't be crazy. We don't think of you like that at all....and that's what we are all here for, is to listen to each other. 

I don't have any funny stories, but I can tell you that I am ready to punch out people today:) My parents just moved away to a different Town 11 hours away from here on Saturday. At work today, people keep coming up to me and asking how I am surviving. I am 28, not 12, so I am pretty sure I am surviving ok thanks! Oh and on a happy note, my annoying co-worker is going on vacation in a few more days!!! yah:)


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, I meant to say what Mel said. We don't think of you that way! 

ow, just scratched the damn burn. You got burned too, didn't you? Blotchy if I remember! We're a bunch of burned, pregnant bitches! Woo-hoo!


----------



## msarkozi

I am so jealous of your burns:( It has been so rainy here, so I don't even have a tan (thank god for my natural olive color). It's supposed to be hot later this week, so maybe I can get a burn too:)


----------



## LucyJ

I have news I have another interview for a teaching job this friday have to teach a 20 mins maths lesson on problem solving then a formal interview. When I told my dad this he said to me "well maths isn't your strong point but even you should know more than them" isn't that charming well I kind of know what he means though I wont set the mathematical world on fire :haha:

Right I am going to bed now :flower:

p.s. oww that sounds painful sunburn is never good. Hearty you'll have to get Tim to rub some after sun on you :winkwink:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty my burn is even sexier cause i got it in blotches around my thighs and belly, Alex didnt even try to seduce me!!!!!

Mel you live in Alberta, how sunny do you expect it be?????????? Get your ass over to the med if you want a proper tan (or blotchy red skin if youre moi)!!!

Did i tell you guys that im babysitting the boss's daughter at work? Shes on holiday from Uni where she is studying Chemistry (surprise surprise) and shes supposed to spend July as my assistant in the lab. Shes really nice and pleasant but this week i kinda just wanted to zone out at work. Especially tomorrow through Thursday i have no motivation to do my work let alone train her.


----------



## msarkozi

lol Vicky, especially being in Northern Alberta!! Being in Greece would definitely do good for my tan! 

Maybe having her around at work will help you take your mind off of it? I know what you mean though, I have no motivation at work lately....entering payroll right now and keep coming on here:)

Lucy - good luck on your interview :)


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, you just can't quit us can you? That is a pretty funny story about your dad's comment. Not very nice, but funny! Good luck with the interview!

Mel, if it makes you feel any better, it has been completely overcast here today and I'm thinking about putting on the heat it is so damn cold outside!

Vicky, I think Tim is so relieved he isn't being pressured any more, he is trying to seduce me at every corner. I'm getting really annoyed. I can't say no every time. I love him and all, but really! He could have cared less about the burn. Splotchy on stomach and thighs...that is hot! 

Maybe the bosses daughter will force you to concentrate on work. I know it sucks, but it might be better to help keep your mind off of things. If she is too much of a nuisance, I can come to Greece and kidnap her for a few days. I'd be a nice kidnapper. We could go shopping and go to the beach. I need to fill out these hideous tan lines.


----------



## heart tree

Mel, I feel like you and I respond at the same time and we keep saying the same things! Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I've noticed that too

And yes, it does make me feel better. Although I am very hot right now, that I feel like stripping down....I am pretty sure that would be a scary sight for everyone in the office to see.....

I said to my OH last night that you would think he is the pregnant one, as he has been so horny lately....I feel you Hearty!


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> Roonsma, I'm returning the PMA favor in bunches. I'm sending all of my positive energy your way. I'm sending all of my pregnant vibes your way too babe. I looked through some of your other posts and saw a pic of a FRER with 2 lines on it. Congrats! It looked like a BFP to me! Please let us know how it goes with your doctor. We're all in this together babe!

I'm trying to soak up as much PMA as i can Hearty, bloods tomorrow and repeat thurs to see how things are, will speak to Midwife Thurs to book early scan.

My boobs are sore, my tests seem to be getting darker, i'm tired also but i'm getting niggling AF type cramps which to be honest are pissing me right off, everytime i have a little moment of "maybe this could happen" the fucking cramps start tweaking at me and my PMA buggers off.

Hello to all you other Disco Divas, sorry to crash your glitterball thread!!

Good luck Vicky!!! xx


----------



## msarkozi

good luck on your tests tomorrow:)


----------



## heart tree

You didn't crash it! You have every right to be here too babe! As you may have read, you may get an hcg level that you think is too low. Don't let it worry you. There is such a big range of normal. The second round of testing will give you more information. Those AF cramps you are getting are totally normal in early pregnancy. Your uterus is growing and stretching. Your lining is thickening. The bean is burrowing in. I actually like those cramps because they make me feel like something is happening inside. Good luck tomorrow. I think everything will go really well. :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

while i'm late time wise i have something funny to say.

Dh brought home takeout last night for dinner cause i couldn't be assed getting out of my Pj all day. Anyway we had mexican but i don't like spicy food so wasn't the best idea to start with. I got fajitias (sp?), so as i'm making my dinner i notice that there a jalopenoes so i stay away from them and add heaps of salsa. Anyway i eat the first one then my mouth starts burning like i've just eaten a whole chilli. I run and get some milk to ease the burning and DH goes i think its the salsa so don't eat it. Me in my foodie wisdom say no it not its the chilli juice and proceed to make the same fajitia as before. A glass of milk later my mouth has cooled down a bit and i begin to eat the next one. Mouth starts burning again and i blame the chilli again. So i have another glass of milk and DH says about the salsa again. I try to prove him wrong after my mouths cooled down by eating a huge dessert spoon of salsa only to find out that it was thhe salsa and start running to the kitchen for more milk. DH is rolling around on the floor laughing and says not such a smart arse now are!!!! i thell you it must have been so funny to watch.:haha:

Anyway there you go. 

Also vicki i think your numbers are great, my numbers at 18dpo were only about 67 so i'ld try relax sweety.


----------



## heart tree

That is hilarious aussie! Hope that gives you a laugh Vicks!


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie... You listen hear... You're pregnant and that's all there is to it! You have to give that lil bean the best chance possible... So, you get your head up, stop thinking the worst, and start smiling... Because I said so, dammit! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

wow, I just had a great 3 hour nap on the couch and I feel great. Now I am heading to bed for the night :) 

Night Ladies, hope you all sleep well


----------



## msarkozi

Good morning ladies.....pretty quiet in here today. 

Vicky - hope you are having a better day :hugs:

Well I think I only feel nauseous when I don't sleep well at night. Got lots of sleep last night, and I feel great this morning. :thumbup:

I was talking about food this morning with my pregnant co-worker, and now I can't wait to get home and have supper.....cabbage rolls, rice sausage, and perogies!!!! I want it now instead!!! :) 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

Mmmm.... you said perogies! *drool* 

It is quiet in here!!!


----------



## msarkozi

very quiet!! I keep coming back, and no one has said anything...I'm an addict, so I need something, lol! 

yeah, I can't wait for supper tonight.....don't quite think my lunch is going to cut it for me


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Ladies, 

How is everyone today?

Vic I hope your doing ok today thinking of you.

Hearty hows the sunburn? Mel enjoy your supper and glad you managed to get some sleep.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Lucy. It's amazing how sleep can make you feel so great! 

How are you today?


----------



## LucyJ

I'm tired but good thanks have had a lovely day teaching a nice class and may get some more supply work there in a couple of weeks which will be good.

Just trying to decide what to have for tea.


----------



## msarkozi

What do you teach Lucy? I might have asked you before, but I forget :blush:


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
sorry ive been so quiet today, still feel really down and dont wanna bring you gals down with me. Right now im hoping that i will mc naturally and avoid another D&C so FX i wont need to get poked and prodded (and not the way i like it!) again...


----------



## msarkozi

I bet when you get your bloods done again, they are going to be great. i'm staying hopeful for you


----------



## LucyJ

Mel I teach primary (all subjects in the curriculum) the children are aged 4 to 11 the job I've got any interview is for a year one class so they will be 5 and 6 year olds. 

Vicky dont stay away we're here to support you and want to be there for you :hugs: I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be alright when are you having your bloods done again?


----------



## vickyd

Thanks girls1
Im having them done on Thursday. Im so fustrated with beta charts. In some of them my levels look good and i relax for a few minutes and then i find another that puts me completely off the chart.... I want to stay away from google but its impossible!!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

If you can't stay away from google then focus on the good things you find stay away from the negative. I'm with mel I'm staying positive for you. :hugs2:


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - I wish you luck on that interview. That is such a fun age for kids. I took Early Childhood Development in College, and two of my practicums were teaching playschool and kindergarden. So much fun!! They are so cute at those ages. 

Vicky - you are in normal range, so just focus on that. Your tests are going to keep doubling, and everything will be fine. :hugs: We are here for you hun!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi everyone..how's everyone doing tonight? vicky-you have to stop with the googling! I am guilty too though..
I am now in the tww and am trying really hard not to obsess but I find myself also googling every stupid little symptom and one minute convince myself I'm out and the next thinking it's something. 
everyone at work is now gone for the summer holidays and I still have to stick around until we leave in August. It's so boring at work now so I spend WAY too much time on this site now!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, just a quick hello. I'm very busy at work today and won't be checking in much. Vicky, you know I'm rooting for you and this little bean. It is really hard to stay away from google, I agree. But try. Or, as Mel said, focus on the good sites. I really think this is one reason my doctor has not done my blood levels until she does a scan. I think her theory is that they can be so all over the place that really the only sure way to tell if this will be viable is by a scan. 

You are allowed to be in a funk and it won't bring our mood down, trust me. We've all been through this. We all know how scary this is. 

AFM, I'm ok. I thought I was feeling nausea yesterday, but now am not sure since I don't feel it today. My boobs don't hurt like they did yesterday and I've had some mild cramping. I know I shouldn't worry, but of course, I am! I really, really, really want to enjoy this, but am having a hard time with it. I'm expecting the worse at my scan next Tuesday. It's the only way I can cope. I don't want to get my hopes up. See Vicky, I know exactly how that feels. And I know, no matter how much people try to reassure you, doubt still creeps in.

That being said, I love the reassurance, so feel free to pile it on!

Lucy, good luck with your interview. Mel, sounds like you are in a really positive place right now. That is helpful for me!

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

I am feeling very positive and in a good place right now. Passing the date of my miscarriage has given me hope that everything is ok, and I am going to quite stressing about it. I am getting more excited as each day passes :)

I will definitely be here to reassure you all! Fears are a natural instinct we have, and we just have to work with them. We just have to remain positive, and when we can't do that, we will be positive for each other. I won't give up on any of you :friends:


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I'm feeling good about it all for you can't wait till your scan I'm sure that everything is going to be alright and once you've seen your little bean well it will be amazing. Mel cant wait for your scan either it must be reassuring to know you've passed the date of your miscarriage. :hugs2:

I hope to join you in this wonderful but scary journey soon.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im the kind of person that cant be reassured!!! Honestly, im either very conceited or think too highly of myself that when im feeling bad no matter who says what, nothing can make me feel better lol!!!
Mel glad to see you are so positive, you go girl make us proud!!

MEGGLES WHERE ARE YOU??????????? The Sheriff needs a good ass whipping!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I will do my best Vicky. It is honestly a huge step up for me to be so positive.....people at work always think I am cranky because I don't smile very often. :)


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hearty im the kind of person that cant be reassured!!! Honestly, im either very conceited or think too highly of myself that when im feeling bad no matter who says what, nothing can make me feel better lol!!!
> Mel glad to see you are so positive, you go girl make us proud!!
> 
> MEGGLES WHERE ARE YOU??????????? The Sheriff needs a good ass whipping!!!!!!

I was busy making a baby! Sheesh! :rofl:

I'll be more than happy to give you a good ass whipping! Didn't I effing tell you that you'd get your BFP this cycle? I wouldn't have said it if you weren't going to get to keep it! Now, chin up, dammit! If I have to be positive that I might O, then you have to be positive that you might get a baby in 8 months! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, 

good luck Vicky, i've a feeling that your bloods will prove you wrong on Thurs hun, fingers crossed for you x

Msarkosi, nice your feeling good about yourself hun, when i was tired with my DS's pregnancy i used to feel soooo sick, it definately makes a difference if you get a good nights sleep x

Heart hun symptoms coming and going are such a pain, i can understand totally that your freaking out, just hold tight and i'm sure it'll be fine next tues,PMA!!! x

AFM had a really bad night, cramps were so bad a one point i thought i was gonna definately loose this one, couldn't believe it when i woke this morning and still no bleeding. Had bloods drawn and will get results tomorrow hopefully. I picked up another CB digi when i was out and its come up preg 2-3 weeks, so my hcg must be increasing, wish these cramps would go and just give me a break, trying to keep positive but struggling with it at the moment xxx


----------



## roonsma

MEGG!!!! :blush:

(hope you had fun):haha: xx


----------



## LucyJ

roonsma good luck with you bloods let us know how you get on I'm sure they will be alright. I know cramps are scary but they are also a sign of pregnancy and can be normal what with the hormones and everything stretching. :hugs:

Meggs woo hoo hope you had fun :winkwink:


----------



## roonsma

LucyJ said:


> roonsma good luck with you bloods let us know how you get on I'm sure they will be alright. I know cramps are scary but they are also a sign of pregnancy and can be normal what with the hormones and everything stretching. :hugs:
> 
> Meggs woo hoo hope you had fun :winkwink:

Thanks Lucy, scary they are too!! I'll post when i know my blood results tomorrow xx


----------



## Megg33k

I did have fun! LOL I wouldn't have volunteered the info if someone hadn't ask where I was! :rofl: Ahh... Taking advantage of my OH on his lunch break!


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck with the blood roonsma....looking forward to hearing the good results:)

:rofl: Megg


----------



## cazza22

I'm on my stupid iPhone so can't read back it takes ages to load :-( should have my Internet back on tomoz OH has been doing all the decorating it looks AMAZIN i'm so proud of him . Lov all my girls hope ur all good? Speak tomoz lov Caz x x x x night night x


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! Just checking in. I started my nannying position today and started moving into my new house so I am pretty beat. To top it off AF hurts and my (bipolar) mom is acting strange and it's stressing everyone out. All in all, a pretty rough day! 

hearty, it's normal to have fear when you are pregnant after a loss, but it doesn't mean anything is more likey to happen this time. It's such a shame that the innocence of pregnancy had to be taken from us in such a cruel manner. :hugs: You are always full of reassurance and kindness and I wish I knew just the right thing to make you feel better. :hugs: From what I understand symptoms come and symptoms go in ALL pregnancies and I am full of PMA about this pregnancy!! :hugs:

Lucy good luck on your interview! :hugs:

Mel, a a three hour nap sounds divine! You certainly deserve it. Glad your nausea is waning. :hugs:

vicks, hang in there until Thurs when your fears will be put to rest! :hugs: Don't feel bad about posting your fears and doubts, that's what we're here for and we all undestand what you're going through. But STAY AWAY from Google! Google has led me to believe I had a brain tumor, a blood clot, was dying from Swine Flu, etc....gosh, I sound like a freak, lol, but seriously, Google can convince you that you have anything wrong with you imaginable. If you're in a place where you are looking for reassurance, it's hard to stay away but it probably won't help. Hang in there! 

roomsma, good luck with your blood results tomorrow :hugs:. As Lucy said cramps can be a totally normal part of pregnancy!

Meggs, glad you enjoyed your weekend lol. :winkwink:

Cazz, good night! So you're redecorating your house?


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you had a hard day, Allie! :hugs: It'll get better!


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. Whew, long day at work. Thanks for all the reassuring words. I'm ready to be 9 months pregnant and having this baby tomorrow damn it! Who needs all this stress?

Megg, I love that you were gone making a baby! So cute! I hope you are working hard!

Allie, you are so sweet. Sounds like you did have a rough day, my god! I hope you are taking good care of yourself!

Prego (who's name is Amy to everyone who doesn't know) the 2ww is so freakin' hard! Try not to symptom spot because it is totally useless. They call me Master Yoda here because I told everyone I KNEW I wasn't pregnant because I didn't have any symptoms like the last 2 times. I made sure to tell everyone not to even mention that I might be pregnant because I KNEW I wasn't. Lo and behold, I was. What a dumb ass! Anyhoo, I truly didn't have any symptoms. I have a few now, but even those aren't consistent. I keep googling things like "when will I start feeling pregnant." I have a love/hate relationship with google. I love to hate it and hate to love it! I hope this is your month!

Caz, get off your phone and get onto your computer. We need Caz input! I want pics of your newly designed house. Is it a disco theme?

Vicky, I have nothing but high hopes, but I know I won't reassure you. How's work with boss's daughter? Does she need to be kidnapped?

Lucy, did you have your interview yet? I can't remember when it was.

Roonsma, please let us know your blood results. Cramping can be normal but it is incredibly scary I know.

Love you all!!


----------



## LucyJ

Morning girls!

Hearty my interview is on friday so spending today planning my lesson getting resources together and probably some of tomorrow. I've got a friend coming round tomorrow with her two little ones which I am really looking forward to we're going to go to the beach if the weather is nice.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hey everyone! 
as hearty mentioned, my name is Amy and I recently joined this group because after reading the thread for so long I really felt like you guys were a cool group of girls and very accepting and comforting. I am so happy for you girls with the recent BFPs and wish the best for you! And good luck to all you other ttc-ers:) Hopefully we can get through this together ;)


----------



## vickyd

megg33k said:


> i did have fun! Lol i wouldn't have volunteered the info if someone hadn't ask where i was! :rofl: Ahh... Taking advantage of my oh on his lunch break!

slut!!!!


----------



## vickyd

pregoinnorge said:


> Hey everyone!
> as hearty mentioned, my name is Amy and I recently joined this group because after reading the thread for so long I really felt like you guys were a cool group of girls and very accepting and comforting. I am so happy for you girls with the recent BFPs and wish the best for you! And good luck to all you other ttc-ers:) Hopefully we can get through this together ;)

Welcome once again Amy!
Hope you get your bfp soon enough doll!

Luce what beach will you be visiting doll???? Blackpool????? HAHAHA!!!!
I allowed to make fun of you all since i will be miscarrying soon ok?????:coffee:


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> Luce what beach will you be visiting doll???? Blackpool????? HAHAHA!!!!
> I allowed to make fun of you all since i will be miscarrying soon ok?????:coffee:

No you won't! PMA PMA PMA
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce what beach will you be visiting doll???? Blackpool????? HAHAHA!!!!

:haha: no not blackpool would be a bit far to go in a day. Will be popping down to local beach I live in devon right on the coast.




> I allowed to make fun of you all since i will be miscarrying soon ok?????

Don't make me come over to greece with meggs and hearty :ninja:

:hugs: to you


----------



## heart tree

Vicky you are one sick bitch. Glad you are using humor to get through this! Now you have Lucy, Megg and me coming to Greece to hug/slap you! See what you've done???

Things to look forward to: Roonsma's blood results today or tomorrow, Vicky's blood results tomorrow, Lucy's interview Friday, my scan Tuesday, Mel's scan Wednesday, Megg's Ov sometime in the next week, Caz, Lucy and Amy testing soon and getting their BFPs. Jaymie, and Allie Ov'ing again soon. Aussie, what about you? You've been quiet. Anyone else have anything to add to the list? I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## vickyd

Luce yeah Devon is nice! I wnet there 10 years ago when i was studying at Kent. Didnt attempt to swim though as the water was freeezing even though it was July!!

Hearty ive decided to laugh at myself as much as possible in the hopes of avoiding the mental institution that has a suite already booked under my name!!! 

LOCO BABY!!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol Vicky! I am glad you are laughing :) 

You are right Hearty, we have a busy week coming up in this group with everything going on. Exciting times!

Well boob pain has seen to hit me some. It comes and goes with twinges of pain. It makes me want to scream (wasn't this bad the first time). It almost feels as if someone is giving me a nipple twister and just not letting go!! Ouch! Thank god it comes and goes, because I think I would go crazy if it was like that full time. 

I decided to start walking last night as well. Try and get into better shape before this baby comes. It was quite nice. Took my MP3 player with me and listened to music while I did my walk. My back was hurting at the start of it, and by the end, it felt so much better! Going to try to do this everyday.


----------



## heart tree

Ok Loco lady, I'm gonna laugh right along with you. We'll laugh ourselves all the way to the delivery room when we are in labor with our healthy babies who are being born. We'll laugh together when we are spending countless nights awake breast feeding. We'll laugh and laugh and laugh. 

You are getting closer to Thursday. How are you holding up? Said with a hearty laugh!


----------



## heart tree

Mel, I may start walking too. I'm such an exercise freak and haven't been to the gym once since my BFP. I'm terrified to go! I'm not doing it until I get my scan and know how things look. But I feel like a cow. I need to get some exercise in. Walking sounds like a great idea.


----------



## msarkozi

I know how you feel. I'm not an avid exerciser, but I use to do yoga almost daily, and I have an elliptical at home as well, and enjoy doing Biggest Loser Workouts too. I haven't worked out since the first pregnancy, as now I am terrified. So I figure walking should do the trick for now. I was almost tempted to do a second round of my walk last night because it felt so good.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty babes im not doing so great but im dealing....Rock n roll like my friend Bret ellis likes to quote ever so often!!!! I just received the new book from Amazon so ive got that to keep me occupied!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Hang in there Vicky! Only one more day and your fears can be put to rest. 

On our drive into work today, Free Falling ~ Tom Petty was playing on the radio. I love that song! It put a smile on my face, and I knew today was going to be a good day :)


----------



## LucyJ

> Ok Loco lady, I'm gonna laugh right along with you. We'll laugh ourselves all the way to the delivery room when we are in labor with our healthy babies who are being born. We'll laugh together when we are spending countless nights awake breast feeding. We'll laugh and laugh and laugh.

Sounds like a good plan and laughing is always good for you!!

Mel thats a great idea walking I try to go for a walk everyday but have been a bit bad lately I'm going to use you as inspiration and start again.

Hello Amy :hi: nice to have you in our little group!!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, are you going to have your dad pick up the results this time or are you going to wait until after work? Glad you got your new book. Rock n Roll baby, Rock n Roll!


----------



## heart tree

Mel, Tom Petty is one of Tim's clients! We just went to his show a few weeks ago and had awesome seats. He played Free Falling! All will be good in the world ladies. All will be good. 

Why do I keep repeating myself in my posts?


----------



## vickyd

Yeah daddy will picking them up since he already knows!!! Ill be updating you guys around 1 pm my time, unless im having some kind of mental breakdown and therefore my silence will be your answer!


----------



## heart tree

Do what you need to do. Of course we'll want to hear from you, but no pressure to post until you are ready. Promise you won't desert us entirely though? I couldn't bear to lose you! xoxo


----------



## vickyd

I couldn't leave you babes!!! Ill probably just hide for a day and then "ill be back" (spoken like the terminator!!). Ill need all of you to get through yet another loss!!!


----------



## msarkozi

so jealous! That must have been a good time for sure.


----------



## heart tree

Whew, ok, just as long as I know you are coming back, I can deal with a little silence. If I don't hear from you in a few days though, you know where the plane I'll be getting on is heading....

Mel, it was a great show. We were 16th row, center stage! Free tickets too thanks to Tim's job. He hasn't met Tom but he works with his management. It's pretty cool if I do say so myself!


----------



## heart tree

Off to work now my loves. Meeting some clients in their homes so I won't be around a computer today. Will log back on later tonight though most of you will probably be sleeping. Have a lovely rest of your Wednesday!!


----------



## msarkozi

Have a great day Hearty


----------



## LucyJ

Have a good day at work hearty!

Vicky good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you :hugs2:


----------



## Megg33k

pregoinnorge said:


> Hey everyone!
> as hearty mentioned, my name is Amy and I recently joined this group because after reading the thread for so long I really felt like you guys were a cool group of girls and very accepting and comforting. I am so happy for you girls with the recent BFPs and wish the best for you! And good luck to all you other ttc-ers:) Hopefully we can get through this together ;)

Hey, Amy! :wave: Welcome to the group, sweetie! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> megg33k said:
> 
> 
> i did have fun! Lol i wouldn't have volunteered the info if someone hadn't ask where i was! :rofl: Ahh... Taking advantage of my oh on his lunch break!
> 
> slut!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Like you don't put out! :winkwink:



vickyd said:


> pregoinnorge said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> as hearty mentioned, my name is Amy and I recently joined this group because after reading the thread for so long I really felt like you guys were a cool group of girls and very accepting and comforting. I am so happy for you girls with the recent BFPs and wish the best for you! And good luck to all you other ttc-ers:) Hopefully we can get through this together ;)
> 
> Welcome once again Amy!
> Hope you get your bfp soon enough doll!
> 
> Luce what beach will you be visiting doll???? Blackpool????? HAHAHA!!!!
> *I allowed to make fun of you all since i will be miscarrying soon ok*?????:coffee:Click to expand...

NO! Because you WON'T! :dohh: Now, stop that!!! :hugs:



LucyJ said:


> Luce what beach will you be visiting doll???? Blackpool????? HAHAHA!!!!
> 
> :haha: no not blackpool would be a bit far to go in a day. Will be popping down to local beach I live in devon right on the coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allowed to make fun of you all since i will be miscarrying soon ok?????Click to expand...
> 
> *Don't make me come over to greece with meggs and hearty* :ninja:
> 
> :hugs: to youClick to expand...

You'll fit in just fine around here, Amy! :)



heart tree said:


> Vicky you are one sick bitch. Glad you are using humor to get through this! Now you have Lucy, Megg and me coming to Greece to hug/slap you! See what you've done???
> 
> Things to look forward to: Roonsma's blood results today or tomorrow, Vicky's blood results tomorrow, Lucy's interview Friday, my scan Tuesday, Mel's scan Wednesday, Megg's Ov sometime in the next week, Caz, Lucy and Amy testing soon and getting their BFPs. Jaymie, and Allie Ov'ing again soon. Aussie, what about you? You've been quiet. Anyone else have anything to add to the list? I hope I didn't miss anyone!

Jeez that's a busy week! Wow!



msarkozi said:


> Hang in there Vicky! Only one more day and your fears can be put to rest.
> 
> On our drive into work today, Free Falling ~ Tom Petty was playing on the radio. I love that song! It put a smile on my face, and I knew today was going to be a good day :)

I <3 Tom Petty SO MUCH! :happydance:



heart tree said:


> Mel, Tom Petty is one of Tim's clients! We just went to his show a few weeks ago and had awesome seats. He played Free Falling! All will be good in the world ladies. All will be good.
> 
> Why do I keep repeating myself in my posts?

That's not fair!!! I want to know Tom Petty too! :hissy: :rofl:



vickyd said:


> Yeah daddy will picking them up since he already knows!!! Ill be updating you guys around *1 pm my time*, unless im having some kind of mental breakdown and therefore my silence will be your answer!

Its way past 1pm... C'mon... Out with the news!


----------



## vickyd

Meggles TOMORROW at 1pm!!! all that sex has affected your mind woman!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh shit! My bad! :rofl:

I guess it has! :(


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, i've decided to wait until i get both my blood results in before i ring for them, i'm hoping that'll be Friday at somepoint, i'll let you know how i get on! xx

Thanks for all your messages, i do appreciate it xx

By the way cramps MUCH better now, not really any AF type at all, thank fuck for that, they were sending me potty!

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Glad the cramps are better! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

omg I am so bloated!!!! Just finished having lunch and now I want to take off my pants!!! I'm at work, so I don't think I should, lol :( The first thing I am doing when I get home is putting on my yoga pants!


----------



## pregoinnorge

wow, everytime i go away and come back there's lots to read! 
Good luck tomorrow vicky! Good idea with the book to keep your mind occupied.
Thanks, Lucy! It looks like we're on a similar schedule now. Any plans when you're going to test? I think I am going to try to wait until the 19th :) But I know I'll cave next week...
Not much going on here. We're getting ready to watch the spain-germany match now. I REALLY want to drink a couple of beers and I know that it wouldn't be a big deal in the very slight chance that I am actually pregnant, but I just don't want to take a risk.
Last week I was very bad and actually went tanning in a tanning studio! Hello 1998! But it rains lie crazy here and I don't want to be pasty white for my wedding. Once I thought about how bad tanning could be for a baby (and of course my skin), I decided to quit. But man that felt good!
hearty and mel...I am so excited to see your scans! Is yours next week too, Mel?
OK, back to the couch! It's soccer time!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks! Meg! I am excited to be a part of your group :)
Good luck roonsma!


----------



## msarkozi

Hey Prego - I believe I am having a scan on the 14th. That's what he said, so I hope it's true. I really want to see a picture of the little one. I was reading in my books last night, and they were saying that at this stage they respond to touch now.....so of course I am touching my stomach in hopes it can feel me trying to bond with it.....

So you think you are going to test next week instead? Near the end of the week? something else we can look forward to:)


----------



## LucyJ

> Thanks, Lucy! It looks like we're on a similar schedule now. Any plans when you're going to test? I think I am going to try to wait until the 19th But I know I'll cave next week...

I think I'm going to test around the 20th if no sign of AF I'm due the 19th. I'm going to try and not test untill period is late at least thats the plan. :thumbup:
Hope we both get a BFP.


----------



## msarkozi

If you don't cave, I give you a lot of credit. I was testing early because I am so impatient.


----------



## Allie84

Good evening ladies! Wow, we do have an exciting week coming up here. I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's results and hearing about scans! :) Until my day comes (this cycle FX) and even after it does, I enjoy living vicariously through you girls! 

Hi Amy :wave: Ooh, congrats on your upcoming wedding. When are you getting married? I've not yet been to Norway but my paternal grandparents were Norwegian (actually born in Norway) and used to teach me little sayings and words when I was a kid. :) I wish I remembered them! And the whole family celebrated Norwegian Independence Day. They were from Hallingdal. 

I wouldn't worry about a little tanning and it sounds like you are going to stop when you get your BFP. We have to get our vitamin D after all! I've long ago resigned myself to the pasty white person that I am, though I remember tanning a playboy bunny symbol shape onto my hip when I was in high school and going to tanning beds :haha: What a sad sack.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Good evening ladies! Wow, we do have an exciting week coming up here. I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's results and hearing about scans! :) Until my day comes (this cycle FX) and even after it does, I enjoy living vicariously through you girls!
> 
> Hi Amy :wave: Ooh, congrats on your upcoming wedding. When are you getting married? I've not yet been to Norway but my paternal grandparents were Norwegian (actually born in Norway) and used to teach me little sayings and words when I was a kid. :) I wish I remembered them! And the whole family celebrated Norwegian Independence Day. They were from Hallingdal.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about a little tanning and it sounds like you are going to stop when you get your BFP. We have to get our vitamin D after all! I've long ago resigned myself to the pasty white person that I am, though *I remember tanning a playboy bunny symbol shape onto my hip when I was in high school and going to tanning beds* :haha: What a sad sack.

We all did that! Except I did it in natural sun, because my mom doesn't believe in tanning beds! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

yep, I did that too when I went to tanning beds.....There is actually a girl where I live that is in her 3rd trimester I believe, and she still goes to the tanning bed, just not for as long. I think she is crazy! One of my friends that is now in her 2nd trimester, she eats sushi all the time. I don't know about you girls, but if it says to avoid those things, I am going to avoid them!! I felt like slapping her one day when she told me she had quit taking her prenatal vitamins for a couple weeks earlier because she wanted a break from them. It makes you wonder what some people are thinking?!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, just popping in to say hello. Allie, that playboy bunny thing is hilarious! :rofl:

I actually never did that because my skin is so fair that I always burn. I was loving spray tan but now am too afraid to do it with the bean. I'm going on a beach vacation to Cape Cod in a couple of weeks and am going to be so pasty. It doesn't help that one of my brother's is half black and my other brother is half Spanish. They are so dark in the summer and I'm a pale Irish skinned girl with freckles. 

Roonsma, good call waiting to get both bloods back at the same time. No need to worry yourself over one number. I just read a woman in a first trimester thread who is 5 weeks 4 days pregnant say that her numbers rose 67% and her levels are in the 8000's. The dumb midwife told her the numbers weren't good enough. Now she's upset. How lame of the midwife! All the other women are trying to tell her that those numbers are normal. Really, a scan is the best way to tell what's what with your bean.

No much else to report. I hope we hear from Vicky tomorrow! I have everything crossed and then some.


----------



## heart tree

msarkozi said:


> yep, I did that too when I went to tanning beds.....There is actually a girl where I live that is in her 3rd trimester I believe, and she still goes to the tanning bed, just not for as long. I think she is crazy! One of my friends that is now in her 2nd trimester, she eats sushi all the time. I don't know about you girls, but if it says to avoid those things, I am going to avoid them!! I felt like slapping her one day when she told me she had quit taking her prenatal vitamins for a couple weeks earlier because she wanted a break from them. It makes you wonder what some people are thinking?!

HUH??? What is wrong with people? I'm still trying to decide whether or not I should get my hair colored. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jaymes

I was told highlights are fine as the color doesn't touch your scalp, but don't do all over color..


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, I heard that too. Sigh. I don't like highlights in my hair. I get a subtle all over color. I haven't gotten it in 3 months. The thought of waiting another 3 months is almost unbearable. But I'll do it for my bean. I have my hair appointment the day after my scan. I'll hopefully have more info about this bean and can make my decision about my hair after the scan. How dumb to even be thinking about this! So vain!


----------



## msarkozi

In everything I read, it says it is up to your own comfort. If you aren't comfortable, they say to do highlights since that won't touch your scalp. But they say there isn't any medical evidence that it will hurt the baby. The only thing is, the hormones might make the dye give a different reaction. I had mine done the first time, and my friend does hers as well. A girl still needs her beauty:)

I just finished a 45 minute walk...I feel great, but I need a refreshing drink now. It's a hot one out there today...the breeze was nice, but it was a warm one and not cool......


----------



## Megg33k

Everything I've been told (even by doctors) is that all over color is fine up to twice during a pregnancy! :)


----------



## Allie84

It's def. not dumb to think about your hair or beauty while pregnant. With everything your body is doing to grow that little bean, you deserve pampering and to feel good about yourself as your body goes through so many changes. The good news-if you like long hair- is your hair will grow so much faster! :thumbup:

hearty, you will have your pregnancy glow while on holiday at Cape Cod so it won't matter how white you are! 

Mel, way to keep up with your walking. :) What is considered warm for Alberta? 

btw, glad i wasn't the only weird teenager! :dohh:


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous girls sorry I've been neglecting you all it's just so hard to type on my phone ggggrrrrr!! Can't wait to have my laptop back, apparently because we've put the plasma n stuff on the wall all the cables for everything including my Internet have had to go with it & OH hasn't sorted them yet hense I still don't have my computer, it's soooooo god damn anoying!. It will be worth it though when my lounge is finished it looks fabulous already  I'll post piccies when it's all done n my new sofa has been delivered etc. Were off out shopping for accesories like mirrors n wall art today can't wait, I've seen a Stunning real Oak mirror it's huge & all cottagey looking it's £200 but was £350 so I've talked Lee into letting me have it yayyyyyy! love having time off work with my babe just 
a shame it goes so fast boooooo!!

Can't wait to hear vickys results & rooma aswell . Also Sassy if u have any news let us know ok baby doll! I'm still staying positive even though ur not sweet cheeks!

Hearty & mel I cannot wait for ur scans it's too exciting whoop whoop! I want piccies .

Meggles hope u caught ur eggy this month babe  same goes for everyone Luce, Prego aka Amy & Allie hope ur cycle goes really quick so u catch urs too :happydance:

AFM I had the weirdest dream last night that I took a preg test & it was positive because I'd had cramping like I'd had with previous pregnancies (this wast thinking in my dream) anyhoot I went to my Docs & got bloods & my hcg levels were 3347 I remember the number specifically because I kept saying to people how high they were and I'd never had levels that high this early (I hadn't even missed my period yet in my dream) I was so happy in my dream I rang everyone close to me my mum, OH & my sister I remember that feeling of being so filled up with happiness inside because I had my bean. & then I wake up :cry:. So I get up for a wee I wipe and low n behold IB or what I think is IB there was a smidge of brown on the tissue paper it's gone now it was just a wipe. I'm praying it was IB but in the same breath not getting my hopes up. 

Anyway girls there's my Waffle this morning hahshaha!

Lov y'all x x Caz x x


----------



## Megg33k

There's a baby boom this month, Caz! It probably was IB! :hugs: Can't wait for your BFP!


----------



## cazza22

Thanks meggles I really hope so  :hugs: hope we both get our BFPs n we can tag along with Hearty, mel n sass lol x x x hope ur ok chick lov Caz x x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm surviving. I'm having a few flashbacks (not literal drug-induced ones), tbh. The last 2 times there was a baby boom... I was a part of it. And, I got left behind by all the girls who went on to have beautiful babies or healthy pregnancies which will end up as beautiful babies. The first group just recently delivered... all due within 2 weeks on either side of my due date. Now, there's a whole new group that's due around Nov. I don't know if I'm more concerned that I'm seemingly the only one who's not pregnant... or if I'm more concerned about the prospect of getting/being pregnant under such similar conditions. I think its easier to be "left behind" when you were never a part of the group than it is to lose your place in the group. At least if I'm not a part of the group, I'm just "still waiting"... If I'm part of the group, suddenly I end up adding another loss to the count. I don't know... I'm torn. I desperately want to be pregnant again... but now I'm scared to.

That being said... I really do hope you're a part of this boom... and I'd love to be your bump buddy! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Awwww babe I've never really looked at it like that but it makes total sense that we would, I was part of the september stars group & there all in the 3rd trimester now, I'm so happy that they are all perfect and well but it does make me realise that I should be part of that crew right now, preparing for my LO's arrival :cry: it's so unfair. And as for being scared, believe me I'm absolutely shittin myself, I'm scared of the whole going to the loo knicker checking, stressing about loss of symptoms, feeling bad for not getting attached to my bean but most of all, it's the thought of letting people down again, especially my Lee he is so ready to be a dad. I would say he sometimes seems more ready than I am :shrug: but TTC has been such a major part of our lives these past 3 years that being scared just can't come into it for me? I just have to stay strong and believe that I WILL have my baba here with me one day AND my gorgeous girl so will YOU!!!! 
So now you have been told! Let's turn our frowns upside down & smile ok sweet pea!! Sending u a mahusive snuggle :hugs:
lov Caz x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Caz! I know it all (somewhere deep down), but it helps to hear it! :hugs: I definitely understand where you're coming from! I have the same feelings about letting everyone down. That's all I could say to my mom last time... I was sobbing and I could hear that she was trying not to cry while she offered to break the news to everyone else... and I just kept saying "No, its not your responsibility. I'm the one who keeps letting everyone down. I'm the one who keeps making everyone sad. Its my fault, and I'll tell them." I just kept saying it... and I just kept crying... in fact, I'm crying now. The 2nd one really traumatized me. I'm going to get through it though... We'll both get through it, whatever "it" may be at the time! Thanks for the snuggle! I could use one! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Caz and Meggles im already crying my eyes out as it is so im gonna cry for your really honest posts as well.... I know exactly how you guys feel even though i havenet been on the forum as long as you. I feel im also being left behind in my social circle. Every single one of our friends is already on #2 and i cant seem make number 1 happen. Im so tired of the disapointed look on my familys face, im tired of the pity and the walking on eggshells around me everytime someone is preggo ENOUGH ALREADY DAMMIT! Im sooo angry!!!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Girls! I just got caught up on all the activity this morning. I'm sorry you're all feeling this way :( You WILL be part of a baby boom soon! 
I talked to one of my best friends from childhood on the phone last night. I decided to tell her about what happened. She was all supportive and comforting at first, but then went on and on about how that's NEVER happened to her and that they are just really fertile, blah blah. How they got pregnant the first month after coming off the pill both times, yadda yadda. Ok, great, but really? You tell me this now? Then her kids start crying and acting up while we're talking and she says, "See, aren't you glad you're not dealing with this yet?" WTF. How can such a smart girl have no common sense. Grr.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Allie! :wave: Thanks for the congrats. We're getting married in the States next month. I am actually American, but my great-grandparents also moved from Norway so I guess you could say I came back to my roots, haha. My fiance is Norwegian and we met while we were both studying at Berkeley (super close to hearty :)) We actually met at one of the crappiest bars in Berkeley. You might appreciate that, hearty, because you know just how crappy that must be! But it worked out and once I found a job here I moved over. It's a nice country, but it's definitely not "home" yet...
You should come to Norway and find your relatives! I have yet to locate mine..


----------



## pregoinnorge

I feel a little "exposed" now that I've added a real picture, but oh well :)


----------



## vickyd

OMG OMG!!!!! my levels went up to 900!!!!!!! My doc said i can now be cautiously optimistic!!!! He wants another repeat on Monday to make sure im out of the woods completely......

Check You out Amy!!!!!! HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

I LOVE THIS NEWS VICKY!!!!!!

I woke up early because I couldn't sleep knowing that I might get this news! Bump buddies!!!

I feel the need to call you Master Skywalker now. 

YAY! YAY! YAY!!!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

OMG Vicky!! I kept checking all day to see when you'd update. I am SO FREAKING HAPPY for you! See! This is it. So exciting!
At least we're in the same time zone so I found out right away.:happydance:

Funny how involved we can get in strangers' lives, huh?


----------



## heart tree

Amy, you are HOT! I need to get a forward facing picture up of me at some point. I know what you mean about feeling exposed. I'm sorry about your friend's insensitivity. Seriously, people just don't get it. You'll continue to run into that ignorance I'm sorry to say. 

Cazza, sounds like IB to me!! I had it this cycle, actually, I had it last time I was pregnant too. Both times it was 8dpo and both times I had a little blood during sex. I thought it was AF but then obviously it wasn't. How many dpo are you? 

Meg, I feel you fear. I joined the March Mummies group, but am having a hard time with it. First of all, most of them haven't had a loss. Secondly, they are much younger than me. Thirdly, I'm terrified that I'm going to get dropped from the group, so I've kind of detached myself. The only thing I have going for me is in real life, most of my friends have waited like me. Where I live, people tend to have babies in their mid 30's. Luckily in that realm, I'm not feeling as left out. However, of all my friends who have been pregnant, I'm the only one who has had one loss, let alone two. It makes me feel like a freak of nature. 

Onwards and upwards. We have to stay hopeful else we get dragged into the muck. I feel hopeful that we'll all be our own little pregnant after a loss group and will have our babies damn it!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Aww thanks guys :) I am so not optimistic about this month because I am afraid we might have missed our shot, but I so wish I could join you guys in this journey! It's just so hard to relate to people who have no clue what it's like. I am really looking forward to next week to see all your blood work, scans, tests, everything! 
AF is due for me next Friday. I had IB last time around 7DPO and I keep checking now, haha. I mentioned on another thread that while I hope to see it because it's a good sign, it didn't work out anyway so who cares.


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: Yay Vicky I am so happy for you and excited :happydance:

Caz your back yay I've missed you :hugs: sounds like IB keeping everything crossed for you sweetie.

Amy loving the pic you look fab. 

Megg big :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

OMG YAY VICKY!!! I am so, so happy for you! :hugs: :happydance: I'm like everyone else and couldn't wait to get on here to check your news. Your numbers REALLY went up well, yay!

Amy, looking good! I too felt super exposed putting a pic of myself on here, but I figure it helps us all connect to put a face to a name. Cute story about your hubby! I have a somewhat similair one....I'm American and met my husband at a bar in Edinburgh when I was studying there, and ended up getting married and moving there. We ended up moving back to the states recently, but are probably heading back that way in the next few years. 

Cazza, sounds like IB to me! I hope it is girlie! :) 

Meggs and Hearty, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Well, I think I'm addicted to this thread because I got on first thing this morning & I'm now running late for work. Eek! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## msarkozi

Allie84 said:


> It's def. not dumb to think about your hair or beauty while pregnant. With everything your body is doing to grow that little bean, you deserve pampering and to feel good about yourself as your body goes through so many changes. The good news-if you like long hair- is your hair will grow so much faster! :thumbup:
> 
> hearty, you will have your pregnancy glow while on holiday at Cape Cod so it won't matter how white you are!
> 
> Mel, way to keep up with your walking. :) What is considered warm for Alberta?
> 
> btw, glad i wasn't the only weird teenager! :dohh:

Allie - It was about 30 degrees yesterday, with a warm breeze. We've had a lot of rain lately, so it's only been anywhere from 8-17 degrees. All I know is I am very uncomfortable sleeping right now - need an air conditioner!!


----------



## LucyJ

> Well, I think I'm addicted to this thread because I got on first thing this morning & I'm now running late for work. Eek! Have a great day ladies!

Same here Allie!! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - YAH!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: we told you that those numbers would proove you wrong! I am so excited for you! I can't wait til the next level results so we can see them going up up up!! Hope you are feeling happy now :hugs:

Caz/Meg - sorry you girls are feeling left out from the groups you were in before. I hope we don't make you feel left out here. You guys are going to get that BFP and be there right along with us! 

as Hearty said, this is our own little group where we have all experienced that loss and now we are going to end up with our babies.....

I know what you mean Hearty about that March Mummies group. I feel more comfortable in this one, then that group. Too many people in there, and most of them haven't experienced what we have.


----------



## LucyJ

You stick with us mel we'll look after you :hugs2: How are you feeling today?

How's the walking going?


----------



## msarkozi

Hey Lucy - I am feeling great today. I went for a 45 minute walk last night (I wish I knew the distance I was walking), and I could feel the burn by the time I was done. It felt so good, so I definitely want to keep up with it. 

How are you today? Are you ready for your interview coming up?


----------



## LucyJ

I'm good thanks I've had a lovely day with my friend and her two little ones. We spent the morning at the beach then we came back to mine for some lunch. They left about 2:15pm so I checked in here then have been doing stuff for lesson/interview, think I am nearly there just got to make some resources make sure bag is packed ready, then try and relax or at least that is the plan :flower:


----------



## msarkozi

Sounds like a wonderful day. The beach would be great to enjoy on a nice day. Make sure you relax and get a good night sleep tonight. You will do great at your interview:)


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Caz and Meggles im already crying my eyes out as it is so im gonna cry for your really honest posts as well.... I know exactly how you guys feel even though i havenet been on the forum as long as you. I feel im also being left behind in my social circle. Every single one of our friends is already on #2 and i cant seem make number 1 happen. Im so tired of the disapointed look on my familys face, im tired of the pity and the walking on eggshells around me everytime someone is preggo ENOUGH ALREADY DAMMIT! Im sooo angry!!!!!

Makes perfect sense to feel that way! :hugs: But, this time is different!



pregoinnorge said:


> I feel a little "exposed" now that I've added a real picture, but oh well :)

You're gorgeous! Don't feel exposed! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> OMG OMG!!!!! my levels went up to 900!!!!!!! My doc said i can now be cautiously optimistic!!!! He wants another repeat on Monday to make sure im out of the woods completely......
> 
> Check You out Amy!!!!!! HOT!!!!!!!!

SEE?!?! We told you so! :hugs: Oh, and... :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:



heart tree said:


> Amy, you are HOT! I need to get a forward facing picture up of me at some point. I know what you mean about feeling exposed. I'm sorry about your friend's insensitivity. Seriously, people just don't get it. You'll continue to run into that ignorance I'm sorry to say.
> 
> Cazza, sounds like IB to me!! I had it this cycle, actually, I had it last time I was pregnant too. Both times it was 8dpo and both times I had a little blood during sex. I thought it was AF but then obviously it wasn't. How many dpo are you?
> 
> Meg, I feel you fear. I joined the March Mummies group, but am having a hard time with it. First of all, most of them haven't had a loss. Secondly, they are much younger than me. Thirdly, I'm terrified that I'm going to get dropped from the group, so I've kind of detached myself. The only thing I have going for me is in real life, most of my friends have waited like me. Where I live, people tend to have babies in their mid 30's. Luckily in that realm, I'm not feeling as left out. However, of all my friends who have been pregnant, I'm the only one who has had one loss, let alone two. It makes me feel like a freak of nature.
> 
> Onwards and upwards. We have to stay hopeful else we get dragged into the muck. I feel hopeful that we'll all be our own little pregnant after a loss group and will have our babies damn it!

I guess I'm lucky that I don't have traditional friends, because I don't know many people in real life with kids or who plan to have kids. But, I understand feeling like a freak of nature. Its supposed to be sex = pregnancy = baby! :dohh:

You'll have this one though... I just know it! :hugs:



msarkozi said:


> Vicky - YAH!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: we told you that those numbers would proove you wrong! I am so excited for you! I can't wait til the next level results so we can see them going up up up!! Hope you are feeling happy now :hugs:
> 
> *Caz/Meg - sorry you girls are feeling left out from the groups you were in before. I hope we don't make you feel left out here. You guys are going to get that BFP and be there right along with us! *
> 
> as Hearty said, this is our own little group where we have all experienced that loss and now we are going to end up with our babies.....
> 
> I know what you mean Hearty about that March Mummies group. I feel more comfortable in this one, then that group. Too many people in there, and most of them haven't experienced what we have.

Oh, sweetie... That's not what I meant. I'm still very close to the girls who I was in the group with. I love them dearly and they never made me feel left out. It was the mental block of feeling like I was an impostor amongst them when I wasn't pregnant anymore. You girls don't make me feel left out either. Its just that being the un-pregnant one in a group always feels a little weird... But the problem is in my head, not in others' actions! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, you need to give them the news in the 35+ thread you started. They're all very anxious for your results. I'm so tempted to tell them, but of course I won't, this is your news!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Meg - glad to hear it:)


----------



## Lawa

Afternnon ladies hope your all ok?
Does anyone ever feel like their is no hope and it just wasnt meant to be?


----------



## Megg33k

Lawa said:


> Afternnon ladies hope your all ok?
> Does anyone ever feel like their is no hope and it just wasnt meant to be?

Yep yep! But, then I remember that I don't believe in "meant to be"... and it dissipates a bit! :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

I understand that meg x

Just feel a bit low especially since my cycle is screwing with me at the mo.

Gone now to 28 days OV in CD16 and 12 day luetal phase.

Was always 30 -32 ov on cd 16 -18 q4 day luetal phase grrrr


----------



## Megg33k

Lawa said:


> I understand that meg x
> 
> Just feel a bit low especially since my cycle is screwing with me at the mo.
> 
> Gone now to 28 days OV in CD16 and 12 day luetal phase.
> 
> Was always 30 -32 ov on cd 16 -18 q4 day luetal phase grrrr

Aww... You have MY cycle now! :hugs: That's precisely my cycle!


----------



## Lawa

Woo we can match lol


----------



## cazza22

Wow u girls can talk which is precisely why I heart u all 

VICKY yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :shouts really loud: u should hear ghat in like greece it's so loud haha congrats baby doll can't wait to see them rise n rise whoop whoop!! 

Luce good luck with the interview babe I've got everything crossed, ull do fabulous I just know it .

Meggles WE WILL b bump buddies no doubts about it PMA all the way!!

Hope ur ok Allie? When r u due to OV sweet cheeks?

And hugs n kisses to all my other disco diva's x x x lov ya's Caz x x


----------



## cazza22

Oh n ps hope ur all right n it was IB? Heartylicious I'm 7-8dpo going off that smiley I got last Thursday mornin? So the right time for IB like I've had with previous pregnancies just really don't wanna get my hopes up to have them smashed into smitherines :cry: oh & p.p.s I've decided not to do the progesterone pessaries untill I get my BFP they have completely fucked up my cycles & the FS didn't say I needed them they are just added strength for my eggs as a precaution, he also said he doubts I need the strength tho coz I'm only 26 (confused.com) but I stomped my feet & wouldn't leave without anything after my 3rd loss, he thought I was psycho so gave in. But tbh I don't think there helping :shrug: ??? 
Keep u updated though my lovely ones  x x x


----------



## msarkozi

lol Caz. I hope you get your BFP this month. When is testing day? loads of PMA your way!:dust::dust:


----------



## vickyd

Lawa my cycle this month was the same doll.... I think maybe it was one of the reasons that my hcg levels are so low (at least im hoping thats why!). Never believe in "meant to be" we make it be if we want it enough!!!!

Cazz babe i agree that you shouldnt take the progesterone unless a doc thinks its absolutely necessary...Really hope you and meggles get your bfp this month!! Youll have little aries babies like moi!!!!

Hearty i luv ya!!!!! Cant wait for your 6 week scan babe!!!

Amy ill put up a picture of me so you dont feel sooo exposed....I just have to find one that i look hotter than you !!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## cazza22

Ooohhh me being a good girl Mel testing day should be the 19th Af due 20th but the devil on my shoulder will have me poas around the 16th probs :blush:
FX'd I'll b joining u soon chick?? X x


----------



## msarkozi

oh right, I think that is the 3rd time you told me now, lol! i'm going to blame it on the hormones :blush:

Oh I am going to be crossing everything for you! We need some more BFP's this month. I can't wait until all you girls test!


----------



## LucyJ

Caz I am keeping everything crossed for you I'm due the 19th so will hopefully test the 20th if I dont get AF. Hope we get BFP and can be bump budies and join our pregnant dicso girls.

Amy I've put a pic up as well mind you I've got hubby with me in mine I always take the pic's so dont have many of me well not any good ones anyway. :flower:


----------



## cazza22

Thanks girls :hugs: fx'd 4 u 2 luce x x x


----------



## msarkozi

oooh Lucy is testing soon too! Can't wait:) Everything is crossed for you too Luc!


----------



## Megg33k

Amy - I have a real pic of myself if you go to my public profile! :) I just can't change my avatar.. I love it and what it stands for! I'll probably change it when I eventually get a scan pic of a baby with a heartbeat!

Also, I had a tiny bit of spotting in some stretchy CM today! So, maybe O is coming after all!!!




Lawa said:


> Woo we can match lol

:thumbup:



cazza22 said:


> Wow u girls can talk which is precisely why I heart u all
> 
> VICKY yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :shouts really loud: u should hear ghat in like greece it's so loud haha congrats baby doll can't wait to see them rise n rise whoop whoop!!
> 
> Luce good luck with the interview babe I've got everything crossed, ull do fabulous I just know it .
> 
> Meggles WE WILL b bump buddies no doubts about it PMA all the way!!
> 
> Hope ur ok Allie? When r u due to OV sweet cheeks?
> 
> And hugs n kisses to all my other disco diva's x x x lov ya's Caz x x

We will! For sure! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Make sure you get busy :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Megg33k

That's my plan for tonight... and tomorrow... and the next day... and the next day! :Then? :sleep:


----------



## vickyd

Slut!!!!!
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! well just make sure you remember to come up for air every now and then:) Have fun for the next few days


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Slut!!!!!
> :rofl::rofl:

:rofl:



msarkozi said:


> lol! well just make sure you remember to come up for air every now and then:) Have fun for the next few days

Oh, there will be plenty of air! This TTC stuff better not take up much more than 30min to 1hr of each of those days! I have a life to live! LOL


----------



## heart tree

YAY Megg! You are totally going to OV!!! I know what you mean about it not taking too long. Sometimes I just want it to be 5 minutes. Get the deed done and then get on with life.

Ladies, I'm an absolute raging bitch today (well internally anyway). I seriously want to cry and rip everyone's heads off. I'm normally not like this. Hormones are a bitch! We're having a going away party for my boss who is retiring and there is going to be tons of alcohol. It's going to be hard to pretend. Not to mention I feel like I might start crying or yelling at people. I'm a mess. And to top it off, they are serving ribs at this party. I don't eat meat. I don't have nausea, but that might kick it in. I'm having all these doubtful feelings today about this pregnancy. I just want my bed right now and a good cry. WAAAHHH!!!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> YAY Megg! You are totally going to OV!!! I know what you mean about it not taking too long. Sometimes I just want it to be 5 minutes. Get the deed done and then get on with life.
> 
> Ladies, I'm an absolute raging bitch today (well internally anyway). I seriously want to cry and rip everyone's heads off. I'm normally not like this. Hormones are a bitch! We're having a going away party for my boss who is retiring and there is going to be tons of alcohol. It's going to be hard to pretend. Not to mention I feel like I might start crying or yelling at people. I'm a mess. And to top it off, they are serving ribs at this party. I don't eat meat. I don't have nausea, but that might kick it in. I'm having all these doubtful feelings today about this pregnancy. I just want my bed right now and a good cry. WAAAHHH!!!

Yeah, can't have any marathon sessions! Neither me or Kevin are really up for that sort of thing!

I'm sorry you're feeling that way! :hugs: I feel like that A LOT!!! And, I know you don't eat meat... but I almost drooled when I read "ribs"... I love them SO much! You're pregnancy is going to be fine! How else can we be bump buddies whenever I get my arse in gear and make a sticky bean?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi girls,

Can new members join the disco team?! I really need some people to talk to and stop me going insane!


----------



## Megg33k

Of course! Its less of a team and more of a conversation though! LOL I actually laughed at that... because it really is just a conversation in here... a long, weird, sometimes inappropriate conversation! But, I like the idea of us being a team too! So, I can work with that! Welcome to the team/conversation!!! :hugs:

What's your story, lovely?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

ha! Well conversation is good too!

Story is: Married 10 months ago started trying straight away. Natural MC at 5 weeks in March, pregnant next cycle without first AF and revealed no growth at early scan then finally confirmed and ERPC in May. Im on CD15 after waiting for my first AF and will hopefully get my BFP this or next cycle! Two pregnant friends both due around my original EDDs so that's very tough, seeing their updates on F'book brings me crashing down to where I should have been in my pregnancy *sigh*

Other than my TTC story I work as a wedding coordinator so that takes up a lot of my time and life and I have a furbaby cat who I adore.

Has anyone heard from NatoPM? I've facebooked her but haven't heard back. Hope you're ok if you read this Lucy!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty dont cry babes!!!!!! Let your inner bitch out here so youll be cool at the party!
mmmmmmmm RIBS mmmmmm!!!! Your soy bean is gonna be lovely doll dont worry please!!!

Megg hmmm....30 minutes to 1 hour is a marathon session in my book!!!!!!! All this on a weekday???????? To be young and oh yeah A SLUT!!!!!

Welcome prgirl!!!! We are delighted to welcome fresh meat...i mean new members!!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Vicky you kill me....:rofl:

Hearty - :hugs: to you girl! I've been a total bitch due to the hormones as well. It's ok be that way when we need to be! And you have me drooling over the ribs as well. Try to enjoy the going away party, and if anyone asks about the non drinking, just say you aren't feeling well or you are on antibiotics or something. Or just tell them to mind their own business :)


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> ha! Well conversation is good too!
> 
> Story is: Married 10 months ago started trying straight away. Natural MC at 5 weeks in March, pregnant next cycle without first AF and revealed no growth at early scan then finally confirmed and ERPC in May. Im on CD15 after waiting for my first AF and will hopefully get my BFP this or next cycle! Two pregnant friends both due around my original EDDs so that's very tough, seeing their updates on F'book brings me crashing down to where I should have been in my pregnancy *sigh*
> 
> Other than my TTC story I work as a wedding coordinator so that takes up a lot of my time and life and I have a furbaby cat who I adore.
> 
> Has anyone heard from NatoPM? I've facebooked her but haven't heard back. Hope you're ok if you read this Lucy!

Sorry about your losses, love! I've had 2 blight ovums now and kept in close contact with people due around my EDD's both times. So, I know what you mean! In fact, the first set of babies have been born now... My EDD was Father's Day! Great timing! I'm hoping you get that sticky BFP very quickly though! :hugs:

No word from Nato! :(



vickyd said:


> Hearty dont cry babes!!!!!! Let your inner bitch out here so youll be cool at the party!
> mmmmmmmm RIBS mmmmmm!!!! Your soy bean is gonna be lovely doll dont worry please!!!
> 
> Megg hmmm....30 minutes to 1 hour is a marathon session in my book!!!!!!! All this on a weekday???????? To be young and oh yeah A SLUT!!!!!
> 
> Welcome prgirl!!!! We are delighted to welcome fresh meat...i mean new members!!!

Ha! 30min to 1hr is from the time we start thinking about maybe getting something started to the time I am back up and moving. This includes at least 20 min of laying still afterward to keep the soup in the bowl! I am a SLUT though!


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Welcome Cesca, sorry for your losses.

Congrats on the fab blood results Vicky:happydance:

Hearty, keep your chin up chick, it'll all be fine Sweetyxx:thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Meggles yeah that sounds like my BD routine as well!!!!!!!!

Remember when sex was fun?????? Just jumping on eachother without thinking what CD am i on????? Those were the days.....


----------



## Megg33k

I do remember... but I don't remember it well! It was YEARS ago! Like... 3.5 years ago! :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Oh babes i know it sucks.........Hopefully we will be holding a baby soon so that we can get back to being shameless sluts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs2: Meg! Try not to think of it as a job, and make sure you enjoy each other so you guys don't feel stressed out about the end result. It is going to happen for you, and I say it's going to be this month! :)


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Oh babes i know it sucks.........Hopefully we will be holding a baby soon so that we can get back to being shameless sluts!!!!!!!!!

In my defense, that little crying smiley looked way sadder than I did. I couldn't find the appropriate one with how I felt... So I took what was available! However, I don't see myself doing much shameless slutting once I have a baby... I expect I'll be way too tired! :rofl:



msarkozi said:


> :hugs2: Meg! Try not to think of it as a job, and make sure you enjoy each other so you guys don't feel stressed out about the end result. It is going to happen for you, and I say it's going to be this month! :)

I like that last bit! :hugs: The not a job bit? Meh... Its sort of a job! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Welcome, prgirl! :) My good friend and cousin who are pregnant are due around my EDD. I feel that same pang every time I see their facebook updates, too. :hugs: I hope we all get our BFPs this cycle!



cazza22 said:


> Hope ur ok Allie? When r u due to OV sweet cheeks?

Hi Caz! Well AF is just ending for me and I should OV around CD 20 so...two weeks until ovulation (my ticker isn't that accurate)! Gosh, it feels soooo far away. I think I'll :sex: as much as possible from CD 14 or so on though just to be sure haha.

I realllly hope you and me and the rest of the girls get our BFPs this cycle so we can all be bump buddies! :) We can join hearty, mel,vicky, and sass and have us all be disco preggos and not just disco testers! :happydance:

hearty sorry you're having a rough day :hugs:. Definitely blame the hormones and don't feel you have to account for yourself not drinking. Like Mel said, tell 'em to mind their own business.

lawa, :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

A quick question about soy...I missed the previous convo but hearty, did you take soy supplements last cycle? 

I only ask because I'm trying to follow this fertility diet and it says no soy...but hearty took soy and got a BFP....so I'm confused. 

I'm trying to step up my game this cycle. :ninja: I've been very casual about TTC but I want that BFP now! I may even give ovulation strips a go this month. 

In the meantime, since I have two weeks until OV, I'm going to go into the hot tub and sauna at the gym (been avoiding it since last tww), have a drink with the hubby and hit up the water park. <----seeing the bright side


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> A quick question about soy...I missed the previous convo but hearty, did you take soy supplements last cycle?
> 
> I only ask because I'm trying to follow this fertility diet and it says no soy...but hearty took soy and got a BFP....so I'm confused.
> 
> I'm trying to step up my game this cycle. :ninja: I've been very casual about TTC but I want that BFP now! I may even give ovulation strips a go this month.
> 
> In the meantime, since I have two weeks until OV, I'm going to go into the hot tub and sauna at the gym (been avoiding it since last tww), have a drink with the hubby and hit up the water park. <----seeing the bright side

Some people believe that Soy is bad for fertility. It has had negative effects on the fertility of rodents. But there have been no studies showing negative effects on humans. That being said, we take Soy in a very controlled way. I took 200mg of Soy Isoflavones CD5-9. Its like nature's Clomid. You don't want to use it constantly through a cycle, or it could definitely have negative side effects such as anovulation. However, taking it in specific doses on specific days at the beginning of a cycle will force and/or strengthen ovulation in some women. Obviously, like anything else, it doesn't work for everyone. Both of my BFP's came from Soy cycles!


----------



## Allie84

I just looked up soy isoflavones and it looks like they have a pretty decent success rate.

I'm on CD 6 right now so I could go and pick these up a vitamin shop, take them for the next 5 days, and it may help with 'stronger' ovulation this cycle? Is that right?

Were you having trouble TTC when you started taking them? I'm so torn between taking it easy since I'm new to TTC and don't want to stress myself out, and going balls out militant with TTC. I'm wondering if I should wait for a few months of BFNs so I still feel there's _something_ out there that will help, whereas getting BFNS right away pulling out all the stops might leave me downtrodden. 

Such decisions. Sorry for this useless post, it was mostly me thinking out loud...or typing out loud...well, you know what I mean. :)

Thanks for the info Megg!


----------



## Jaymes

I want to try soy too. My dh won't let me though. He says it messes with my hormones. :pop: :roll: He is a bubble burster... I still want to give it a go. If I don't get my bfp this cycle, I'm going for it next cycle!


----------



## Megg33k

CD5 is really the latest you should start them. So, give it through this cycle to decide! :) If you ovulate pretty normally, you probably don't need them. The "stronger" ovulation is usually for women with progesterone issues. So, I don't think its something you need to rush into. Sometimes they can just screw everything up if you're pretty "normal." Give it some thought, and I'll be here if you have any questions.

Oh... I started on them because my OB/GYN prescribed me 2 months of Clomid, and I didn't want to go without anything when the 2 months ran out. I like Soy 1000x better than the Clomid!


----------



## Jaymes

Oh wait! I forgot we're ntnp this cycle and next... :shhh: don't tell him! :D


----------



## heart tree

I agree with everything Megg says about soy. She's the soy guru. I took 120mgs from CD3- CD7. I took it because I ovulate late and wanted to ovulate earlier. I didn't ovulate any earlier. In fact, I actually think it did mess up my cycle a bit as I had an LH surge on CD15 and CD18 and then another one on CD24, 25, and 26. I ov'd on CD 25 which is pretty normal for me. I had a lot of mid cycle spotting around CD15 which concerned me. I know you want your BFP's soon ladies, but make sure soy is what you need. If you have regular cycles and ovulate on time, don't bother with soy. Allie, I think doing the OPK's is a great thing to do (and addictive!)

I just realized I can log onto my computer on the bus home which is what I'm doing right now! Have to go, my stop is coming up. More later...

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

ok girls, I need all the prayers I can get! I got home from work tonight and I went to the washroom and had a bit of pinkish blood when I wiped. I was so scared, so I called the healthlink and talked to a nurse. After she was done, and she I needed to go for an assesment at the Hospital. OH was still at work, so my neighbour drove me to the hospital (over an hour away). The doctor said that if there is anymore bleeding, I have to go back first thing in the morning and have an ultrasound, but there is nothing they can do to prevent a mc if that is what is happening. Well the good news is that there hasn't been anymore bleeding. 

I asked him about the leakage I've been having, as I have always believe it to be urine....he did a check of my cervix and said I definitely have leakage (assuming amniotic) and it doesn't look good......I just got home and I am searching for answers, as he said nothing can be done about leakage. If that is the case, I will never be able to have a baby, as I had this last time too. I've been crying all night!! And now I feel like all I can do is go through each day wondering if it is going to be the day that I lose the baby yet again......

I'm just praying that I get to Wednesday and that I get to talk to the Doctor I have been seeing and he says something different. I am on bed rest for the rest of the weekend, but I'm devestated!!:cry:


----------



## Jaymes

Oh, Mel... :hugs: I wish I could be there for real.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Jaymes. I just keep thinking that there has to be something they can do for leakage...otherwise, I will never be able to have a baby :( I'm feeling a little crampy in the lower left pelvic area, so I am wondering if mc is in the process.....


----------



## Jaymes

Sweetie, I'm so sorry. Is your dh there? You need someone to hold you. Take a breath and try to relax. :hug: my prayers are with you.


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god Mel, NO! I can't accept that this is happening to you right now. I've never heard of this leakage and am now going to google it. I don't understand being told you can never have a baby with this leakage. Did he give you more specifics? How does he know it's amniotic? What does the leakage look/feel like? Are you sure it isn't excess CM produced during pregnancy?

You must be terrified right now and rightfully so. I'm glad there is no bleeding. That's the good news. Cramping can be very normal and so can bleeding as we've heard from numerous women. I hope you stay this way until you can get your scan on Wednesday. Any way of getting the scan early for peace of mind? Wednesday seems so far away.

Sweetie, I'm so here for you in any way I can be.:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh Mel, I am praying for you! I just reread your post about 5 times trying to make sense of it. I just can't believe it. I wish I was there to be there for you for in person too :hug: but all of us are here for you. 

Like hearty said, and I'm sure you already know, cramping and even bleeding can be normal during pregnancy. Wednesday DOES seem so far away :( but I hope you get some good, solid answers from your regular doctor. 

I'm so sorry this is happening to you. My prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Mel honey im so sorry you are going through this right now...I dont know what to say, ive never heard of this leaking especially so early in a pregnancy, Did they culture the liquid? How can they be sure its amniotic fluid? My best friend was leaking and her doc (which is also my doc) gave her Magnesium ampules i think they were called Mag 2 and the leaking stopped. Ill fins out what they were exactly and let you know.
Hold strong hun!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> Oh wait! I forgot we're ntnp this cycle and next... :shhh: don't tell him! :D

Never! :shhh:



msarkozi said:


> ok girls, I need all the prayers I can get! I got home from work tonight and I went to the washroom and had a bit of pinkish blood when I wiped. I was so scared, so I called the healthlink and talked to a nurse. After she was done, and she I needed to go for an assesment at the Hospital. OH was still at work, so my neighbour drove me to the hospital (over an hour away). The doctor said that if there is anymore bleeding, I have to go back first thing in the morning and have an ultrasound, but there is nothing they can do to prevent a mc if that is what is happening. Well the good news is that there hasn't been anymore bleeding.
> 
> I asked him about the leakage I've been having, as I have always believe it to be urine....he did a check of my cervix and said I definitely have leakage (assuming amniotic) and it doesn't look good......I just got home and I am searching for answers, as he said nothing can be done about leakage. If that is the case, I will never be able to have a baby, as I had this last time too. I've been crying all night!! And now I feel like all I can do is go through each day wondering if it is going to be the day that I lose the baby yet again......
> 
> I'm just praying that I get to Wednesday and that I get to talk to the Doctor I have been seeing and he says something different. I am on bed rest for the rest of the weekend, but I'm devestated!!:cry:

OMG, Sweetie! :hugs: I'm shocked, honey! I wish there was something I could do or say! I so want to give you a real hug! Lean on your DH, and know that we're all thinking of you and sending you positive vibes!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh mel I hope it's good news for you soon :hug: I must admit I don't know much about that but I thought increased CM was a good sign too, not amniotic fluid leaking xxx

Talking about fun sex, I had the most fun sex last night! I think we both got caught up in the moment and forgot we were TTC and luckily it was on CD15 too so bang on time! It was only afterwards when I remembered not to get up and instead put a pillow under my bum we remembered we were TTC!


----------



## cazza22

Mel I hate that this stress had Been put on you just as you were starting to relax. I too don't know what the leaking is but I for damn sure hope it's not amniotic fluid :nope:.
I can't believe he said those things to you I mean ffs do they have NO bedside manner? You don't need to hear shit like that Hun and I for one do not believe you can't have a baby coz of leakige? Look every girl on here are like pro's with googling pregnancy dramas and NEVER have I come across this scenario?.
What colour & texture is it chick? R u sure it's not watery CM? I know I had that alot especially with the twins?. 
I'm sending you millions of snuggles babe :hugs: Im not a big believer in god but if there is one up there I pray he shines on you right now & keeps bubs safe x x x here for you sweet pea lov Caz x x x


----------



## vickyd

Mel i did a google search for leaking amniotic fluid so early on and so far have found nothing. I did find this https://en.allexperts.com/q/ObGyn-Pregnancy-issues-1007/amniotic-leak-8-weeks.htm where a docter explains that at 8 weeks you cannot be leaking amniotic fluid. Have a look!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That's exactly what I thought Vicky! How can a sac that is really only a couple of cm big leak lots of fluid?


----------



## vickyd

I think most probably its a urine leak. It can happen in the beginning of a pregnancy when the uterus contracts.


----------



## pregoinnorge

:hug: oh mel, I hope everything turns out OK. But to be honest I would trust these girls here than your doctor, in my opinion. Please take care of yourself.

I won't be around this weekend girls....I am going on a backpacking trip all by myself. I am scared and excited at the same time. Best wishes to everyone :) 
p.s. glad to see the new pictures!


----------



## Jaymes

I'm so awkward with words sometimes. I desperately hope all is ok with Mel. We :heart: you chicka, and hope and pray all is well with the Bubs!


----------



## heart tree

Mel babe, I hope you are ok today. I'm thinking about you all day. I'm not going to be near a computer so I don't want you to think I'm not here for you. I'm sending as much sticky energy your way as I can today. I agree with Vicky, after reading (or trying to find something) on leaking amniotic fluid this early in pregnancy, all I could come up with was watery CM or urine. I'm praying it is one of the two for you and praying that the bleeding was just the bean snuggling in deeper for a long stay. Please keep us updated on how you are doing even if you don't have any news. No news is good news! 

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

I read those too online and was really hoping it wasn't. He just looked at my cervix with a speculum and said I definitely had leakage. I just had the U/S Tech phone me and he is upset that they didn't call him in last night so we could look. My scan is on the 16th now. I just phoned the health clinic here and the nurse asked me to come in so we can talk, but she said there is nothing you can do about amniotic leakage. 

I am hoping it isn't, as it doesn't make sense to me either that it would be, especially since I had it right from the start. I know it's not urine because it is a clear fluid. I just have a dampness down there, and so I wear a liner all day long. It doesn't soak or anything like that, but at least my undies don't feel damp. 

The dr told me that I was on bed rest today, so I am home from work. OH asked if I wanted him home with me, but I said no that I wanted to be by myself.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey everyone I've just caught up on all the post Mel I am in shock reading your post I am so sorry sweetie that you are having to go through this sending you big :hugs: and thinking of you.

I really hope that all goes ok and your little one is alright, I'm here for you for whatever you need. 

prgirl_cesca :hi: welcome its good to have you here.


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Oh mel I hope it's good news for you soon :hug: I must admit I don't know much about that but I thought increased CM was a good sign too, not amniotic fluid leaking xxx
> 
> Talking about fun sex, I had the most fun sex last night! I think we both got caught up in the moment and forgot we were TTC and luckily it was on CD15 too so bang on time! It was only afterwards when I remembered not to get up and instead put a pillow under my bum we remembered we were TTC!

That's the way TTC should be! Its a shame that I never forget though! :blush:



vickyd said:


> Mel i did a google search for leaking amniotic fluid so early on and so far have found nothing. I did find this https://en.allexperts.com/q/ObGyn-Pregnancy-issues-1007/amniotic-leak-8-weeks.htm where a docter explains that at 8 weeks you cannot be leaking amniotic fluid. Have a look!

Good info! :)



pregoinnorge said:


> :hug: oh mel, I hope everything turns out OK. But to be honest I would trust these girls here than your doctor, in my opinion. Please take care of yourself.
> 
> I won't be around this weekend girls....I am going on a backpacking trip all by myself. I am scared and excited at the same time. Best wishes to everyone :)
> p.s. glad to see the new pictures!

You be safe, missy! Got it? :hugs:



Jaymes said:


> I'm so awkward with words sometimes. I desperately hope all is ok with Mel. We :heart: you chicka, and hope and pray all is well with the Bubs!

No you aren't! :hugs:



msarkozi said:


> I read those too online and was really hoping it wasn't. He just looked at my cervix with a speculum and said I definitely had leakage. I just had the U/S Tech phone me and he is upset that they didn't call him in last night so we could look. My scan is on the 16th now. I just phoned the health clinic here and the nurse asked me to come in so we can talk, but she said there is nothing you can do about amniotic leakage.
> 
> I am hoping it isn't, as it doesn't make sense to me either that it would be, especially since I had it right from the start. I know it's not urine because it is a clear fluid. I just have a dampness down there, and so I wear a liner all day long. It doesn't soak or anything like that, but at least my undies don't feel damp.
> 
> The dr told me that I was on bed rest today, so I am home from work. OH asked if I wanted him home with me, but I said no that I wanted to be by myself.

I agree with the others... I don't see how you could have enough amniotic fluid to be leaking it steadily. It would all be gone in a matter of minutes. I'd say its likely really watery CM. I can't fathom that it could actually be amniotic fluid! I've never heard of it happening SO early! Glad you have your scan date! :hugs: You're in my thoughts!


----------



## roonsma

Oh Msarkozi, I can't believe it Hun, hold tight it sounds like it might be nothing to worry about

Thinking of you xx:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Mel, you have to wait a week for a scan? That seems so far away!

You didn't mention any more bleeding so that's a good sign. How do you feel, physically?

I'm not a medical professional but I'm with everyone else; it doesn't sound right that it would be amniotic fluid so early in a pregnancy. 

What does your gut tell you? 

Sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Well I definitely know it isn't urine, because there is no smell either. So not sure if it is just watery discharge or not?! Part of me is like oh god, not again. The other part of me is not believing it is amniotic fluid either. 

Physically I feel good, but emotionally I am indifferent. I just spent awhile at the clinic, and they did blood work, so when they have the results back tomorrow, the nurse is going to go in and look at what they are and phone me. I am praying they are increasing still, as then I won't be worried at all. 

She phoned the US Tech as well, and he said that he would do a scan today if I wanted, but I had to go through Emergency and it wouldn't be until after 4:00pm today. So unless I start bleeding, I am just going to relax on the couch all day. Once I know what my levels are, then I will know what is going on from there. 

I still have my boobs giving me twinges of pain and what not, so you would think that my symptoms would go away if I was about to mc??????


----------



## vickyd

Mel i dont wanna get your hopes up but lets be scientific about this ok? You cannot be continously leaking amniotic fluid that isnt even there to begin with ok???
Im pretty sure it is cm, im also leaking tons of it today to a point where i think ive pissed my pants. If youre not bleeding then i think youll be ok doll, just take a nap and try to relax.


----------



## Allie84

It sounds like you're getting good care at your clinic. I'm glad. 

Yes, relax as much as you can and try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Vicky! I'm going to go make some lunch and then go curl up on the couch for the afternoon. 

I asked the doctor if there was a test to see if it is amniotic fluid or not, but he said he didn't think that hospital had it (he is a visiting dr). I am just going to wait for my blood results tomorrow and see what they are.....


----------



## LucyJ

Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs2:

Look after yourself thinking of you.


----------



## vickyd

Good girl!!!
I wish i could curl up and veg out in front of the TV....I have to go to my cousins wedding (which im already 30 minutes late for) and spend the night with my annoying relatives GRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> Good girl!!!
> I wish i could curl up and veg out in front of the TV....I have to go to my cousins wedding (which im already 30 minutes late for) and spend the night with my annoying relatives GRRRRR!!!!

I want to be curled up on my couch too! Grrr for annoying realatives! I have some of those as well!!

Mel, I am glad you are better. They do have a test to see if it is amniotic fluid here in the states, but I've only seen and or heard of it being done in the materninty ward. I am sure that it is just cervical fluid, and the tech was a dumb @$$ for making you worry like that. :hugs: We're all here for you!


----------



## msarkozi

Thank You so much for all of your support. I couldn't do this without you girls :hugs:

I will enjoy the couch for all of you, and Vicky have fun at the wedding, and I hope the relatives don't annoy you too much


----------



## LucyJ

Enjoy your coach, I'm curled up on mine as well. We're all here for you :friends:


----------



## Allie84

vicky, enjoy the wedding! i have to spend the weekend with relatives as well. it's the annual family campout! it's usually fun but there's been family drama (not involving me, but still awkward) so i'm thinking of only driving down for the day...plus we got directv today so i want to sit on the couch and watch it haha...i'm being lazy...all this talk of couches.

Mel, since the doc couldn't even test that it was aminiotic fluid, there's really no reason to assume it is! it sounds like what vicky has, really watery cm hopefully! enjoy your lunch and your nap girlie :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I really hope so Allie! I just really need to find out the blood results. I wish I didn't have to wait until tomorrow.....

Enjoy your direct tv:) I have satellite, so I really enjoy my days on the couch watching tv:)


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies how's Friday treating everyone? Mel, you sound like you are hanging in there which is all you can do. I hope the bloods come back with good news tomorrow. Rest, rest, rest.

Meg, I just had a look at your chart. A little dip today. I always have a dip before my rise. It looks like Ov is going to come. Your temps look very consistent and level which is really good. Can't wait to see that rise!

Welcome to the new members. This isn't an exclusive group, anyone is welcome!

Hello to all the old school disco queens. Seems like most people are doing fairly well.

AFM, I have my waves of doubt and excitement, but more doubt than anything. I wish I had morning sickness. My boobs really hurt now, so at least that's something. I had to work at an information fair for the elderly today. It was at the zoo. I'm normally not into zoos and caged animals, but it was a free ticket in. I made a beeline straight to the Africa section where I saw giraffes and my all time favorite animals, elephants! I love elephants so much. They are matriarchal, maternal and so intelligent. Love, love, love. They pulled me out of any funk I was in from yesterday. This zoo just got an award from PETA for their care of the elephants which makes me feel better. They have a huge area to roam. Amazing creatures. 

Come to think of it, I'm glad I don't have morning sickness yet. I had to use porta-potties at this event. Eeewwww. Imagine having morning sickness in a port-potty?? Gag!

I for one am so happy the weekend is here. It felt like the longest week ever. I'm counting the minutes until Tuesday when I get my scan. 

BTW, you all are welcome to call me heart, hearty, whatever, but if you prefer, you can always call me by my first name too, Amanda... Or Master Yoda :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

I'm trying the best I can, but just laying here, I am starting to think negative now. Think I am just going to prepare myself for the worst.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks about the chart, hearty! I'd rather vomit in a trash can than a port-a-potty! :sick: I don't know why I call you hearty when I knew your name was Amanda! LOL And, don't doubt! It does you no good! All is well! :hugs:

Mel - Try not to think it must be bad! It really could be just fine! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I don't mind hearty, I just wanted to give people the option!

There were no trash cans in sight. Can you believe it? I kept thinking how I would have managed if I was sick. I decided I would have packed it up and gone home. 

I'm trying not to doubt, I know it doesn't serve me or the bean, but it is hard. Tim is taking me out for a nice dinner tonight so that should help keep my spirits up.

Mel, I know what you mean about preparing for the worst. Honestly that's how I have to protect myself right now. If I get too hopeful, I'll be shattered if I get bad news. If I'm already expecting the bad news when it comes, it takes the edge off. It's a defense mechanism and a fine one at that. Just don't dwell in the negative if you can help it. Watch some good movies tonight and eat some good food if your stomach can handle it.


----------



## Megg33k

Trying is all you can do! :hugs: Happy 6 Weeks!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Meggles! 6 weeks indeed! 

Any plans for the weekend? We're having a picnic and playing tennis with some friends tomorrow. I was supposed to work on Sunday but it got canceled! Yahoo! Will probably just end up cleaning my house and doing laundry though.


----------



## Megg33k

Movies!!! Its my favorite pastime! :)


----------



## heart tree

In theater or at home? Any specific ones? Just saw Boy with the Striped Pajamas. Good lord was it depressing. I don't advise watching it! 

True Blood on Sunday...aww yeah!


----------



## Megg33k

Theatre! :) Probably going to see Grownups and Despicable Me! Boy in Striped Pajamas looked super depressing... even the preview made cry!!! 

:yipee: True Blood :yipee:


----------



## vickyd

Hey babes!!!
I made a quick escape from the wedding thanks to my very overprotective mom who kept nagging to Alex to take me home woohooo!!! Ok have i told you girls about how strongly people in greece believe in the evil eye? Well my relatives have mastered the art of giving the evil eye to people they envy! For some reason my aunts and cousins really envy me and my sister and were always worried that they will give us the evil eye. My mom doesnt really believe in it but today and after all ive been through she was was scared that they would give it to me so she was panicking trying to get me home!!!! It was hilarious!!!!!!!

Hearty (im gonna keep calling you that cause youre all heart babe!) im glad you enjoyed the zoo, i dont really like zoos i always feel sorry for the caged animals....Im sure though that over there they take much better care of them than they do here!
I have never used a porta potty!!! I would rather pee in a bush!!!!

Mel, we all put in place a defence mechanism...I too am preparing for the worst!! I havent put up a ticker, havent joint a pregnancy forum so im the queen (Amidala?) of preparing for disaster!

Meggles FX this is your month babe!!!


----------



## Allie84

Yay! Movies are my favorite pasttime as well! :) We buy our movie tickets in bulk (reduced rate) and go a couple of times a week. I worked at an indie movie theater and Blockbuster as a teenager and consider myself a bit of a movie buff. I'll talk movies all day...

Megg, Grownups was cute if plotless. It really put me in a summery mood, though! I'd recommend it for a cheer up movie.

Boy in the Striped Pajamas was soooo sad. Oh, hearty, sorry you to had to go through that. :hugs: I couldn't believe the end, I was just apalled, but it certainly made it's point. 

Amanda, Hearty, Master Yoda :) I can totally understand where you're coming from with the defense mechanism. Everyone who has had BFPs on this thread has displayed doubt--it's a given for us, I'm afraid :( ....but it doesn't mean it's going to happen. Sore boobs are a great sign! And I bet once you get morning sickness you'll eat your words wishing you had it :haha: It sounds like a lovely day a the zoo. Enjoy your day off on Sunday! Woo! :hugs:

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> Hey babes!!!
> I made a quick escape from the wedding thanks to my very overprotective mom who kept nagging to Alex to take me home woohooo!!! Ok have i told you girls about how strongly people in greece believe in the evil eye? Well my relatives have mastered the art of giving the evil eye to people they envy! For some reason my aunts and cousins really envy me and my sister and were always worried that they will give us the evil eye. My mom doesnt really believe in it but today and after all ive been through she was was scared that they would give it to me so she was panicking trying to get me home!!!! It was hilarious!!!!!!!

Vicky, OMG, that story is hilarious! :laugh2: I'm sooo glad you made the escape from the wedding you wished for but LOL the way it happened.....:) 
Well, it's best to not take any chances with the cosmos I suppose and it's sweet your mom was looking out for you. 

I love cultural traditions, they really make for a fascinating world.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Yay! Movies are my favorite pasttime as well! :) We buy our movie tickets in bulk (reduced rate) and go a couple of times a week. I worked at an indie movie theater and Blockbuster as a teenager and consider myself a bit of a movie buff. I'll talk movies all day...
> 
> Megg, Grownups was cute if plotless. It really put me in a summery mood, though! I'd recommend it for a cheer up movie.
> 
> Boy in the Striped Pajamas was soooo sad. *Oh, hearty, sorry you to had to go through that.  I couldn't believe the end, I was just apalled, but it certainly made it's point. *
> 
> Amanda, Hearty, Master Yoda :) I can totally understand where you're coming from with the defense mechanism. Everyone who has had BFPs on this thread has displayed doubt--it's a given for us, I'm afraid :( ....but it doesn't mean it's going to happen. Sore boobs are a great sign! And I bet once you get morning sickness you'll eat your words wishing you had it :haha: It sounds like a lovely day a the zoo. Enjoy your day off on Sunday! Woo! :hugs:
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!

What happens at the end? :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hey babes!!!
> I made a quick escape from the wedding thanks to my very overprotective mom who kept nagging to Alex to take me home woohooo!!! Ok have i told you girls about how strongly people in greece believe in the evil eye? Well my relatives have mastered the art of giving the evil eye to people they envy! For some reason my aunts and cousins really envy me and my sister and were always worried that they will give us the evil eye. My mom doesnt really believe in it but today and after all ive been through she was was scared that they would give it to me so she was panicking trying to get me home!!!! It was hilarious!!!!!!!
> 
> Hearty (im gonna keep calling you that cause youre all heart babe!) im glad you enjoyed the zoo, i dont really like zoos i always feel sorry for the caged animals....Im sure though that over there they take much better care of them than they do here!
> I have never used a porta potty!!! I would rather pee in a bush!!!!
> 
> Mel, we all put in place a defence mechanism...I too am preparing for the worst!! I havent put up a ticker, havent joint a pregnancy forum so im the queen (Amidala?) of preparing for disaster!
> 
> Meggles FX this is your month babe!!!

OMG! That's hilarious! I somehow missed your post before! :rofl:

And, thanks! :flower:


----------



## msarkozi

OMG! I seriously hate men at times! OH phoned and said he was going to have a few beers with a friend and I got upset due to the fact that I am supposed to be on bed rest and not doing anything, and he was like why don't you come down and have a beer. I was like yeah I will get right on that. He was like why not, so I was like because I'm pregnant!! He was like oh I thought you lost it last night already!! I felt like crying. I feel like he's being an insensitive jerk! He told me he would only be an hour, and well that hour is up, so I will be shocked if he actually comes home soon..........


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> OMG! I seriously hate men at times! OH phoned and said he was going to have a few beers with a friend and I got upset due to the fact that I am supposed to be on bed rest and not doing anything, and he was like why don't you come down and have a beer. I was like yeah I will get right on that. He was like why not, so I was like because I'm pregnant!! *He was like oh I thought you lost it last night already!!* I felt like crying. I feel like he's being an insensitive jerk! He told me he would only be an hour, and well that hour is up, so I will be shocked if he actually comes home soon..........

WTF? :growlmad: That's awful!!! :hugs: Makes me want to :grr: him for you! You're a way better wife than I am... Those beers would NOT have been happening if I had just had the day you've had!


----------



## heart tree

Mel, holy shit!!! What??? I'm speechless at the moment to be honest. He owes you BIG!


----------



## msarkozi

He just phoned too and I ended up telling him to go f himself and hung up! He actually wanted me to go buy him smokes and run them to him....I was like I thought you were going to be home at 6:00, and he said well we are having some beers. I was like yeah I thought that was going to happen, and all night thing. And then he was yelling at me, saying that bed rest didn't mean I couldn't cook myself supper and do other things, and I told him bed rest meant you get up to go to the washroom only. He is just being such a jerk! He told me he wasn't coming home. I phoned his aunt and asked her to come over. I'm so mad at him right now. I don't even like him at the moment.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, call me hearty all you'd like! I love that evil eye story. Your mother sounds so cute. Hey, if it gets you out of a wedding early and gets you home, play it up! 

Allie, thanks for your sweet words. You are like the sweetest person ever. I swear. Even your picture is sweet. You know, I actually didn't feel like there was a point to Boy in Pajamas. I mean we all know how horrible the holocaust was and how evil the gas chamber was. I wasn't sure I needed that point stated to me again. 

SPOILER... STOP READING NOW IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENS...

Megg, basically it is about a boy who'd dad is some high ranking Nazi and they end up moving very close to a death camp. The boy finds the camp and starts talking to a boy inside the camp on the other side of the barbed wire fence. They form a friendship. The boy on the outside doesn't know about death camps or Nazis and is very naive. He decides to sneak into the camp to help the other little boy find his father (the viewer knows that the father has already been killed in the camp). So he ends up sneaking in and both boys get shuffled into a gas chamber with a bunch of other people and they get killed. The Nazi dad finds out minutes too late. That was the end of the movie. BLAH. YUCK.


----------



## heart tree

msarkozi said:


> He just phoned too and I ended up telling him to go f himself and hung up! He actually wanted me to go buy him smokes and run them to him....I was like I thought you were going to be home at 6:00, and he said well we are having some beers. I was like yeah I thought that was going to happen, and all night thing. And then he was yelling at me, saying that bed rest didn't mean I couldn't cook myself supper and do other things, and I told him bed rest meant you get up to go to the washroom only. He is just being such a jerk! He told me he wasn't coming home. I phoned his aunt and asked her to come over. I'm so mad at him right now. I don't even like him at the moment.

Mel, no doubt about it, he is being a giant ass. If I put on my therapist hat, I start to wonder what his emotions are behind this behavior of his. I can only speculate that he is terrified about another loss and seeing you go through it again. I would also speculate that he may just be in serious denial that something is wrong and would like things to be status quo. Maybe the only way he can maintain his cool is to deny that any of this is even happening. Of course this is all happening on a subconscious level. 

Now, if I take my therapist hat off, I think he's being an insensitive jerk right now. If I was with you, I would go find him, pull him aside and give him a good yelling at. I hope his aunt is able to make you feel better. Maybe she can yell at him. 

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

She did go down to where he is and yelled at him, and then she came back and has been with me all night. She just left for a little bit but will be back. He called at one point again and he keeps saying that I told him last night I lost the baby, and now today I'm signing a different tune. I keep telling him that I didn't lie to him and that he must have misunderstood me, but he won't have any of it. He thinks I am lying to him. And he's the type that when he is drinking, you can't argue with him. After I got off the phone, I told his aunt I can't do this and I don't deserve this. I think she is upset with him. He told me he will either call me later or come home, but I am doubting he will do either. All I want is for him to be here with me, to hug me and tell me things are going to be ok. I don't want to fight.......


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> He just phoned too and I ended up telling him to go f himself and hung up! He actually wanted me to go buy him smokes and run them to him....I was like I thought you were going to be home at 6:00, and he said well we are having some beers. I was like yeah I thought that was going to happen, and all night thing. And then he was yelling at me, saying that bed rest didn't mean I couldn't cook myself supper and do other things, and I told him bed rest meant you get up to go to the washroom only. He is just being such a jerk! He told me he wasn't coming home. I phoned his aunt and asked her to come over. I'm so mad at him right now. I don't even like him at the moment.

That's fucking ridiculous! I'm getting seriously, seriously pissed off! I want to shake him so bad I could just die! WTF? :hissy:



heart tree said:


> Vicky, call me hearty all you'd like! I love that evil eye story. Your mother sounds so cute. Hey, if it gets you out of a wedding early and gets you home, play it up!
> 
> Allie, thanks for your sweet words. You are like the sweetest person ever. I swear. Even your picture is sweet. You know, I actually didn't feel like there was a point to Boy in Pajamas. I mean we all know how horrible the holocaust was and how evil the gas chamber was. I wasn't sure I needed that point stated to me again.
> 
> SPOILER... STOP READING NOW IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENS...
> 
> Megg, basically it is about a boy who'd dad is some high ranking Nazi and they end up moving very close to a death camp. The boy finds the camp and starts talking to a boy inside the camp on the other side of the barbed wire fence. They form a friendship. The boy on the outside doesn't know about death camps or Nazis and is very naive. He decides to sneak into the camp to help the other little boy find his father (the viewer knows that the father has already been killed in the camp). So he ends up sneaking in and both boys get shuffled into a gas chamber with a bunch of other people and they get killed. The Nazi dad finds out minutes too late. That was the end of the movie. BLAH. YUCK.

OMFG! That's HORRIBLE! What WAS the point? The Holocaust was a terrible thing? :shock: Who knew? SERIOUSLY! :(



heart tree said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> He just phoned too and I ended up telling him to go f himself and hung up! He actually wanted me to go buy him smokes and run them to him....I was like I thought you were going to be home at 6:00, and he said well we are having some beers. I was like yeah I thought that was going to happen, and all night thing. And then he was yelling at me, saying that bed rest didn't mean I couldn't cook myself supper and do other things, and I told him bed rest meant you get up to go to the washroom only. He is just being such a jerk! He told me he wasn't coming home. I phoned his aunt and asked her to come over. I'm so mad at him right now. I don't even like him at the moment.
> 
> Mel, no doubt about it, he is being a giant ass. If I put on my therapist hat, I start to wonder what his emotions are behind this behavior of his. I can only speculate that he is terrified about another loss and seeing you go through it again. I would also speculate that he may just be in serious denial that something is wrong and would like things to be status quo. Maybe the only way he can maintain his cool is to deny that any of this is even happening. Of course this is all happening on a subconscious level.
> 
> Now, if I take my therapist hat off, I think he's being an insensitive jerk right now. If I was with you, I would go find him, pull him aside and give him a good yelling at. I hope his aunt is able to make you feel better. Maybe she can yell at him.
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...

I would have to agree with all of that... even the therapist hat part! And, I know you're probably as pissed as I am... So, don't think I'm arguing with you... I'm not! I agree 100% with all of it!

The problem I see is that (regardless of why he's acting this way), he's hurting her so much when she's already hurting! Why the fuckity fuck do men think that they can go about life acting any way they please just because they feel like it??? Who the taught them that it was any sort of appropriate?!?!



msarkozi said:


> She did go down to where he is and yelled at him, and then she came back and has been with me all night. She just left for a little bit but will be back. He called at one point again and he keeps saying that I told him last night I lost the baby, and now today I'm signing a different tune. I keep telling him that I didn't lie to him and that he must have misunderstood me, but he won't have any of it. He thinks I am lying to him. And he's the type that when he is drinking, you can't argue with him. After I got off the phone, I told his aunt I can't do this and I don't deserve this. I think she is upset with him. He told me he will either call me later or come home, but I am doubting he will do either. All I want is for him to be here with me, to hug me and tell me things are going to be ok. I don't want to fight.......

Okay... This just made me cry! I'm SO sorry, Mel! You absolutely do NOT deserve to be treated this way! I so desperately want to give you a hug right now! But, I don't even have a passport! :( He should be totally excited that he misunderstood you... not calling you a liar! :growlmad: I'm SOOOOOOO angry! And, so sad for you! Oh, I just want to beat him! I know he's your OH and all... but I seriously would like to give him a piece of my mind... and a boot up the ass! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks girls! I am really mad, and I would like to beat the crap out of him. If he can't be here for me when I need him now, what's it going to be like later on?! His aunt just left me for the night, and she was getting me stuff to eat and doing my laundry for me. She said that she was going to come back tomorrow and finish laundry and anything I want done, just to make a list for her. Thank god I have her to help me out. I know OH isn't going to come home tonight, but if he does, I will be surprised. The good thing is, where is at drinking, is right next to where his aunt lives. I want him home with me.......tomorrow he will be hungover and bitchy, so I won't even be able to talk to him at all.....men really get on my nerves at times! I think I am going to go to bed and try to get some sleep for the night.


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Thanks girls! I am really mad, and I would like to beat the crap out of him. If he can't be here for me when I need him now, what's it going to be like later on?! His aunt just left me for the night, and she was getting me stuff to eat and doing my laundry for me. She said that she was going to come back tomorrow and finish laundry and anything I want done, just to make a list for her. Thank god I have her to help me out. I know OH isn't going to come home tonight, but if he does, I will be surprised. The good thing is, where is at drinking, is right next to where his aunt lives. I want him home with me.......tomorrow he will be hungover and bitchy, so I won't even be able to talk to him at all.....men really get on my nerves at times! I think I am going to go to bed and try to get some sleep for the night.

Sleep would be good! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I feel like I'm running around telling everyone... but whatever! I have loads of REAL EWCM!!! I got a good 5 INCHES of stretch on it! I've never had it so stretchy (like its supposed to be) before... and so much of it!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'm SO excited I could die! LOL

:sex: :blush:


----------



## vickyd

Mel i just cant beleive you have to put up with this shit on top of everything else...Seriously its not on!!!! I wouldnt let him back in the house if i were you...Sorry but i find his behaviour totally unacceptable. I know everyone deals with stress in a different way but we cant just forget about eachother's feelings. I really hope you sort him out proper when he gets home....


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I feel like I'm running around telling everyone... but whatever! I have loads of REAL EWCM!!! I got a good 5 INCHES of stretch on it! I've never had it so stretchy (like its supposed to be) before... and so much of it!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'm SO excited I could die! LOL
> 
> :sex: :blush:

WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!! Lets hear it for Mel's EWCM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

hahaha! Megg that made me chuckle. Now go have some brilliant and FUN sex!!


----------



## LucyJ

Hey ladies, 

Just caught up wow you girls can chat one of the many things I love about you all so much.

Megg :happydance: yay to your ewcm!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to mel I am so sorry you are going through this and no offense but your OH is being a total jerk I can't beleive he's treated you like that I want to come over and kick him and hug you. I'm glad you had his aunt with you to help you. I hope when he does turn up he is sorry and does his best to make it up to you.

Hearty stay strong sweetie I understand preparing yourself for the worse but also hope for the best as I am sure your scan is going to be wonderful and sore boobs thats a good sign. Enjoy your weekend :hugs:

Oh and I'm glad I didn't watch the boy with the striped pajamas now as that would of made me cry and sounds very depressing. I love going to the theatre and to the movies. I am getting quite exicted about the new Toy story film yes I am a big kid but I'm taking my niece to see it so can get away with it plus I love tom hanks.

I'm off out for a walk with hubby hope all my lovely ladies are ok massive :hugs2: to you all.


----------



## Jaymes

Oh Mel, :hugs: I'm so sorry he's being such a jerk. I hope when you wake up you feel a bit better. 

Movies... Love them, but not scary ones. We went to dinner and had 2 margaritas (each) then went to go see Grown Ups but it was sold out. So we saw Predator. I'm not a fan of the original, I'd actually never seen it so really didn't know what to expect. I did not expect to fall asleep! I've never done that at the theater before! So needless to say a little uninterest, mixed with margarita = nap time!

Now ff is saying I o'ed at cd8. Preposterous! I refuse to believe it!


----------



## heart tree

Mel, how are things today luv? Did he come home? He needs to give you some serious lovin'. I'm horrified at his behavior and when he's not drunk or hungover, you need to have a serious talk to him about respect. He needs to understand that he was totally disrespectful to you and your feelings and frankly, he needs to apologize.

Megg, YAY for EWCM. I'm telling you, Ov is on it's way!

I had a pretty bad night myself last night. Tim and I went out to dinner. I have been increasingly feeling this right side stitch near my ovary. Well the sensation started to spread to my right lower back. I kept feeling a dull throbbing and couldn't help thinking it was all related. Tim was in such a good mood and I had to cut dinner off and go home. I was contemplating going to the hospital last night. I decided against it as it isn't severe pain, just a twinge and sensations. I felt it all night as I tried to sleep though. I'm not sure what to do. I may call the advice nurse. I have my appointment on Tuesday but I may just have to go in earlier if this continues. I'm very very concerned. The worst part is, I never had bloods taken so I can't rule out an ectopic. I'm scared about that. I may insist on getting bloods done today at least. GRRR.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty hun sorry you had a bad night....Are you spotting hun? I really dont think you should be worried about ectopic, but i understand that nothing will ease your mind at this point....

Im also worried at the moment cause on Friday i had a sort exposure to a toxic chemical at work...I totally forgot to put on my mask and inhaled a chlorinated aromatic compound which is also a suspected carcinogen.... Im so worried i have caused damage to my baby...

Look at us, a couple of basket cases and the journey has only just begun


----------



## heart tree

No sign of spotting Vicky but as I understand, that isn't always a symptom. Since the sensation isn't severe, I'm not going to go in to get it checked, but I might try to get bloods taken today so that I can get a second round in a few days. I don't know....I'm so confused! Normally I would just take some aspirin and ignore any pain. Can't do that with this situation!

Shit, chemical exposure is never good. I'm guessing one inhale isn't enough to do much damage. Wouldn't it be constant exposure that would be harmful? You are the doctor in these matters though. I know I'm not going to be able to put your mind at ease either. 

Oh yeah, I've already been signed up, enrolled and admitted to the nut house. It's not a fun place to be. Sounds like we might be roommates. Though maybe they wouldn't want us talking to each other and feeding off of each other's craziness.


----------



## msarkozi

Had a bad night's sleep. I kept waking up off and on all night, and running to the washroom to dry heave. I don't think it was morning sickness, as the only time this happens is when I am mad at OH. I just finished running to the washroom again though, so if it is morning sickness, then I will be happy. The thought of food right now is nauseating me.......

OH hasn't come home yet (haven't seen him in 26 hours, since he left yesterday morning for work). His Aunt phoned about 0 minutes ago to see if he came home and to check on me, and she said she was going to track him down. I imagine he might be coming home when she comes over to switch laundry around for me. 

I keep getting some lower uncomfort in my lower abdomen. It seems to switch sides. I'm hoping I will have my results by the end of 8 hours.....just going to lay on the couch again and watch some tv (sure hope there is something good on). 

Hearty, it might reassure you to get some bloods done. It never hurts to ask. 

Megg - make sure you get busy


----------



## heart tree

Mel, I'm at an utter loss of what to say. I'm shocked that he didn't come home last night. I think the worst part is going to be when he does come home. He'll be hung over. Have you thought of a game plan of how you are going to handle it?

Lower abdominal discomfort is ok as long as it isn't severe. I think it is a great idea to watch tv today.

So I started thinking that since I clearly had IB, could I possibly have an ectopic. The answer I got was no...sort of. If it was a tubal pregnancy, there couldn't possibly be IB, which I clearly had at 8dpo. But there is something called a cornual ectopic pregnancy where the implant happens in the uterus, but too close to the fallopian tube. That led me on a chase to learn more about this kind of ectopic. It is extremely rare and I highly doubt I have that. But I did run across this blog and thought I would share it. This woman had this kind of ectopic in her first pregnancy. She went on to have 4 losses total before having a beautiful baby girl. She seemed to have every odd working against her: the most rare kind of ectopic, having a second mc in a foreign country, having a T shaped uterus, and having MTHFR. Her journey is encouraging to me. She has a section called "Thoughts on Miscarriage" that I highly recommend you all read. She beat the odds. Also have a look at her nursery. It is beautiful. Here is her site if you are interested: https://meandwee.blogspot.com/


----------



## msarkozi

I don't think we will be on speaking terms today. I know if I say stuff, I am going to end up yelling and saying things that I might regret later on (as I tend to do that in the heat of the moment). So when he comes home, I don't plan on talking to him and will wait for him to do some talking. I am completely sure he will be hungover, bitchy, and useless all day. It's not the first time this has happened, but it's at a time where I am depending on him, and need him to be here for me. It's totally unacceptable. 

His aunt should be coming over anytime now, so we will see if she brings him home or not. I hope she had a good talk with him this morning. I vented to her a lot last night about a bunch of stuff, so now she has a good feeling of what goes on in this house at times. 

Hearty - I can't wait for your scan. I hope it's good results for you. I know we are always going to worry throughout the whole term, but at least you can be assured that it is in the right place and growing at the right rate. 

Watching Flip this House right now....I love this show...gives me ideas on how I want my house to be done one day


----------



## heart tree

Mel, if you know you are going to yell and regret things, silence is the best policy. Wait until you are cooled down to talk to him and really it is useless to talk to someone in his condition. I hope his aunt set him straight. I'm loving her right now!

Megg, had a look at your chart. Is that a bit of a temp rise I see? Hey woman, looks like you might be on the path to being told you Ov'd!!!

Lucy, I meant to ask, how was the interview?

AFM, I'm not feeling the lower back pain or abdominal twinge very much. Nothing like last night at least. I'm supposed to play tennis today, but think I sit and watch instead. There will be babies there and a picnic to keep me occupied. I woke up this morning and was excited it was Monday because it meant that my scan was the next day. When I realized it was only Saturday, I was so upset. I've seriously never looked forward to a Monday in all my life, nor been upset at the fact that it was Saturday. How sad.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! 

Mel - :hugs: I hope she's sorted him out properly!

Vicky - I doubt that the one exposure could do much harm! I think it would take more than that! Babies are pretty resistant to things like that early on! Evolution has built in a good deal of self-preservation type things!

Hearty - I agree that the implantation bleed is unlikely with an ectopic! That being said... Its nothing to mess around with if there's ANY chance! Would you be willing to PM someone on BnB and tell her what you're feeling? As much as I hate it for her, she's absolutely the ectopic expert. She's had 3 and has been left without either tube now. So, if anyone could help you, I know she could shed some light on it for you! She's amazing and lovely, and I know she'd be more than happy to lend advice!

P.S. :sex: has been long since done... It was the first thing I did after posting last night!


----------



## heart tree

Well done on the BD'ing Megg! I hope there's a little soy bean brewing!

I'm torn about asking about an ectopic. On the one hand I would like to be well informed. On the other, I don't want to create excess worry. I guess I'll think about it. If you want to give me her name, I'll keep it and make my decision later today. Thanks for that. xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty make sure you take it easy today I'm sure things will be ok the twinges you were getting could be due to your body stretching or a trap nerve. Are you going to get bloods done? I would do it if you think it will reassure you. I'm hoping the weekend goes really quickly for you. :coffee:

Vicky as the other girls have said I doubt one exposure would do any harm. To reassure you could you call your dr.

Yay megg hope this is your month. :happydance:

Mel I hope when your OH comes back he is suitably sorry you deserve better than that but your right talk to him when your calm and when your ready. I'm glad his aunt is looking after you and hope she sorts him out.

AFM well The interview was very odd it was badly organised and felt very rushed. It went ok but I didn't get the job to be honest I'm not to upset as I'm not sure it was the right school for me. The job had changed since they advertised it plus there are rumours flying about that they had someone eared marked for it already but it was good expereince.

Also I dont feel that this month is going to be my month just dont think I'm going to get a BFP this month I'm due on the 19th! I am absolutely exhausted at the moment yesterday I could hardly keep my eyes open and I slept in this morning and still feel tired. :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Luce - You should know that feeling like it isn't your month is the surest way to get a BFP in here! Haven't you been paying attention? LOL

Hearty - I understand. Her forum name is puppymom32. Her real name is Amy. If you choose to talk to her, just tell her that I sent you! She'll be fine with it! :hugs:

I hope I have a soy bean in progress too! I can't decide what to do on my chart though. I have options... and I'm not sure what to think!

Yesterday

97.37 (7am)
97.55 (10am)
97.44 (adjusted to 8:15am)

Today

97.64 (10am)
97.29 (adjusted to 8:15am)

It would look TOTALLY different if I put in the adjusted one today! What do we think? Keep in mind, I temp between 7:15am and 10:00am each day... They're not necessarily at a perfectly consistent time. I consider anything in that time-frame to be my "normal" time. So, I have no idea which temps along the way were taken earlier or later!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4780503944_dac1e78c82_b.jpg


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - the exhaustion could be a really good sign. That was one of my very first signs. I could sleep forever if I could. 

Hearty - take things easy today, but enjoy yourself. Your scan is going to come really quick.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, based on yesterday's 10am temp of 97.55 and today's 10am temp of 97.64, there seems to be a clear rise without adjusting. I'm not sure I would go with the adjusted one to be honest. I'm not an expert when it comes to adjusting though as I've never done that. I was pretty consistent with when I woke up. 

Lucy, if you are counting yourself out right now as a defense mechanism, I can totally get on board with that. If you really are counting yourself out at this stage, then you have just joined the crazy train with me and Vicky. You are not out until you are out!!


----------



## vickyd

Meggles i feel so fustrated that i cant understand charting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jesus 10 years of university and i cant give you an opinion for a damn temperature chart......

Hearty please stop googling....I do the same and i end up having panic attacks, real ones where i have to breathe into a brown bag....

Luce sorry to hear the interview didnt go so well.... On the baby front dont be so sure, remember master yoda's famous last words?????

Mel honey i have no advice to offer, at least none that would be helpful to you in the long run...I have very low tolerance for this kind of bullshit from men so im definately not gonna offer anything constructive....

Im feeling a bit calmer at the moment concerning my exposure....hoonestly im worn out from the worries of this whole past week. I cant deal with the stress anymore, im prone to bouts of depression and can recognise the signs leading to a crisis. I need to just accept whatever happens at this point, low levels on the hcg test on monday, chemical exposures the works.....I cant do this anymore


----------



## cazza22

OMFG Mel thats awful, he deserves 1 almighty slap if you ask me gggrrrrrr!!! i swear i'd go ape shit if my OH did that. Hope ur ok sweet pea :-(.

Meggles i am wahayyyyy too excited at your abundence of EWCM!!!!! <<<< :sentence that should never be said out loud: but seriously yayyyyyyyyyyyy!! Im telling ya ur egg is being fertilised as we speak baby doll!!!

Hearty i totally understand ur concerns babe but please know its normal to be paranoid, in our position the last thing you think is everything is going to be ok & those feelings in my tummy are stretching feelings, we think the worst, its normal chick, i think ur totally right though u wouldnt have had IB if it was eptopic. Im soooooooooo positive that babas HB will be jumping out at ya at the scan sweet cheeks xxxx

Luce sorry bout the job chick, and dont count urself out till the fat lady sings!!! i need you to stay positive with me huny PMA PMA PMA!!!!!

Hope everyone else has had a nice day today?

Lov ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - Okay... I'll look at it with the 97.55 and 97.64. That's not one I've put in together yet! Thanks! :)

Edit: That leaves me with this:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4780582898_4262199626_b.jpg

If my temp goes up over the next 2 days, it will put O as last night!

Vicky - Its okay! Some people just aren't charters! :hugs: Glad you're feeling calmer!

Caz - Thanks, love! :hugs: I do hope you're right!


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce - You should know that feeling like it isn't your month is the surest way to get a BFP in here! Haven't you been paying attention? LOL

:haha: I hope that is the case megg.



> Lucy - the exhaustion could be a really good sign. That was one of my very first signs. I could sleep forever if I could.

I'm kind of thinking its a virus or something but I hope it is a good sign.



> Lucy, if you are counting yourself out right now as a defense mechanism, I can totally get on board with that. If you really are counting yourself out at this stage, then you have just joined the crazy train with me and Vicky. You are not out until you are out!!

I'm not sure think it may be a bit of both :shrug: I figure I always have one foot on the crazy train :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce sorry to hear the interview didnt go so well....

On a plus side I have got more supply work for next week and the next week and the school keep requesting me by name so thats good. 



> On the baby front dont be so sure, remember master yoda's famous last words????

:rofl: yeah I remember good point.




> Luce sorry bout the job chick, and dont count urself out till the fat lady sings!!! i need you to stay positive with me huny PMA PMA PMA!!!!!

Thank you ok going to try and keep positive just having one of those day. How are you sweetie?


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> Luce sorry to hear the interview didnt go so well....
> 
> On a plus side I have got more supply work for next week and the next week and the school keep requesting me by name so thats good.
> 
> 
> 
> On the baby front dont be so sure, remember master yoda's famous last words????Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: yeah I remember good point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luce sorry bout the job chick, and dont count urself out till the fat lady sings!!! i need you to stay positive with me huny PMA PMA PMA!!!!!
> Thank you ok going to try and keep positive just having one of those day. How are you sweetie?Click to expand...Click to expand...


Im really good huny thanks . Had a nice week off work wiv OH we've decorated the Lounge & dinning room it looks fabulous just got our finishing touches to buy like radiator covers & new funky ceiling lights i've seen some but there £200 each & the ones that are already up were over £100 each im just bored of them :blush: lol im so spoiled, i have a fetish for big beautiful lights. We have spend a FORTUNE this week lee actually said earlier "right babe No more my cards maxed out" oooppsss :haha:.
It pay day in a week or so so the rest can wait a while (a little while that is):blush:.
My house feels like new i love it, & I have LEATHER wallpaper on my chimney breasts :happydance: its FIT!! i'll post a pic once its complete .

On the symptoms front im like 9dpo now i've got fatigue big time cant be arsed doing anything (i am kinda tired from home shopping & decorating though) I,ve had twinges & aching in both my boobies (.)(.) & my uterus. Had backache for 2 days straight, & what i think could have been IB on Thursday?? but not counting my chickens as my body has been messing with my head these past 2 months?? :shrug:. We'll see though i guess? i'll probs test next weekend.

Other than that my lifes been pretty un-eventful :haha: way too much Big Brother & the "E" channel to occupy my mind so not been out much im too tired :sleep:. God im a boring 26 year old hahahaha.

hope ur good swwet pea xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds promising, Caz! The house sounds lovely! As an interior decorator (non-practicing), I'd LOVE to see pics! Can't wait for you to test!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Caz things sound good really hope its your month sweeite and the house sounds lovely. It's nice decorating we've just about finished our downstairs just got the bathroom and our spare room to do we redecorated our bedroom last year and I love it. The one thing we've still got to do in our lounge is find a new light for the ceiling but I am so picky :haha:

I am freaking out my hubby has lost his wedding ring I know I shouldnt be worring me but it has just yelled at him opps feeling a bit hormonal going to help him look and think I better say sorry.


----------



## LucyJ

Ok panic over he has found his ring I said sorry then burst into tears what a silly buggar I am he just gave me a hug and said it was ok bless him.

He also said the funniest thing to me he occasionly looks at what I'm writing/reading when I'm on here and asked me what BFP stood for so I told him this was a week or so ago and he just said to me that he hopes I get a BFG this month :haha: I asked why he wanted me to have big friendly giant :rofl: he realised his mistake and felt silly but made me chuckle :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

LOL!!! They are soo funny sometimes Luce! My hubby also asks me what the abbreviations mean, he still doesnt get AF since in Greek obviously aunt flow means nothing!!! Hes like, i thought girls referred to period as "the russians are here"???? thats what we say over here!


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> LOL!!! They are soo funny sometimes Luce! My hubby also asks me what the abbreviations mean, he still doesnt get AF since in Greek obviously aunt flow means nothing!!! Hes like, i thought girls referred to period as "the russians are here"???? thats what we say over here!

:haha: The Russians are coming! The Russians are coming! Ha ha I have no idea why, but that struck me as hilarious.


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - you are welcome to come over here and beat the crap out of him if you'd like. I know nothing :shrug:

He's been very good since he came home, and he has gotten in a lot of crap from his family. I am loving it. We talked as well, and I think we have come to an understanding. He knows what he did was wrong, and that's a huge step for him to admit it. So now we are impatiently waiting for the results (I have a feeling they are going to forget to go into the clinic to look/call me). 

I am so excited for this month. All the scans coming up, and what sounds like promising times for Caz, Lucy, and Megs (did I leave anyone out?). 

OH's aunt is going to be bringing supper over to us tonight (bless her soul)...so i think for now i might have a nap. 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend so far.....:hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Enjoy you nap Mel. I am so glad he figured out he was a beast and was completely wrong!! You do have to have some respect for a man that is willing to admit (and now make up for in a major way) when he is wrong. :D


----------



## msarkozi

I imagine it is quite hard for him to admit he is wrong, so I am being nice. He has been doing laundry and keeps asking me if I want anything and to let him know if I do. So he is definitely trying today. I'll give him some credit


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky your so right they are funny things!! 

Mel I'm glad you've managed to talk and that he is starting to make things up to you. His aunt sounds lovely. Hope they do remember to check/ring you with results.

:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> LOL!!! They are soo funny sometimes Luce! My hubby also asks me what the abbreviations mean, he still doesnt get AF since in Greek obviously aunt flow means nothing!!! Hes like, i thought girls referred to period as "the russians are here"???? thats what we say over here!
> 
> :haha: The Russians are coming! The Russians are coming! Ha ha I have no idea why, but that struck me as hilarious.Click to expand...

Me too! That's exactly what I thought too!!! :rofl:



msarkozi said:


> Vicky - you are welcome to come over here and beat the crap out of him if you'd like. I know nothing :shrug:
> 
> He's been very good since he came home, and he has gotten in a lot of crap from his family. I am loving it. We talked as well, and I think we have come to an understanding. He knows what he did was wrong, and that's a huge step for him to admit it. So now we are impatiently waiting for the results (I have a feeling they are going to forget to go into the clinic to look/call me).
> 
> I am so excited for this month. All the scans coming up, and what sounds like promising times for Caz, Lucy, and Megs (did I leave anyone out?).
> 
> OH's aunt is going to be bringing supper over to us tonight (bless her soul)...so i think for now i might have a nap.
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend so far.....:hugs:

I'm SO happy to hear that he's sorry and trying to make up for it! Whew! I was worried that he was going to be the exact opposite when he got home! You enjoy your nap and do as little as possible! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Hi Ladies, how you all doing?? Just had a quick read through the new posts cause i'm pooped tonight, been out to a kiddies park all day in the heat and its too much!!

Sorry to hear about your oh msar, men can be asses hope your back one track Hun!!:hugs:

Hearty babe, you got to do whats right for you Hun, i know its easier for me to believe its all gonna go wrong than to risk the heartbreak of letting myself get attached again xx :hugs:

Hope there are some more lovely BFP's coming up soon, its sounding hopeful!!xx


----------



## msarkozi

The clinic phoned me and they don't have the results back yet, so they are going to go down and check again tomorrow. They are being wonderful to me, which is very nice. Apparently they do have the litmus test here to see if it's amniotic fluid, so when I go for blood work again on Monday morning, we are going to test. The nurses said they think it is just vaginal fluids though, so I'm starting to feel more positive again.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I'm glad you are in a less panicked state. It is impossible to control every little thing. I know I should stay away from google, but I did find that lovely blog and it was so helpful. She has a list of tips and one is to stop looking at the internet. She said that we all have different DNA and we all have our unique stories, so what happens to one person won't necessarily happen to us. I thought that was fitting seeing as I found her blog looking up a condition she had. But, I will stop googling, promise (said with fingers crossed.)

Megg, I can't wait to see your chart tomorrow and the next day. I'm feeling really hopeful it is on it's way up and that you Ov'd!

Cazz, it is so hard not to symptom spot. I'm rightly impressed with you for getting to 9dpo without a test in sight! Unless you are doing them on the sly and not telling us. I'm so hoping this is your month babe. And I want some pictures of this amazing sounding house. Leather walls indeed!

Mel, glad you had a talk with OH. You deserve to be treated well. I'm glad he admitted his mistake. He needed to. And his aunt sounds like a divine woman. LOVE HER!!!

Lucy, I hope the exhaustion is a bean brewing. But welcome to the crazy train. Riders are always welcome!!

I didn't play tennis today, just watched. My pains are gone, although the lower back pain I had last night switched to the other side. It is so weird. I'm ignoring it. If it is on the other side, I feel like it can't be a bad thing. I had the most lovely nap just now and I never, never nap. I feel like a new woman. Onward and hopefully upward!


----------



## msarkozi

Glad to hear you had a good day Hearty. I have the lower back pain as well, and it generally switches sides too. I just use a heating pad and the pillow between my knees. I am horrible at googling as well, but it does say that lower back pain is one of the signs of early pregnancy. I think we seem to be getting a range of symptoms. 

I just sent OH to get me some junk food. The cravings might be kicking in now, as I wanted ketchup chips and dill pickle dip!! It really doesn't taste as bad as it sounds, I promise :) 

His aunt is definitely a wonderful woman. I am glad she is here for me when I need her, especially since my mom is moved now. I have a friend coming over tomorrow to water all my flowers for me outside, and she offered anything else too. I think I am starting to like this bed rest thing! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like everyone is doing better tonight! Yay! :hugs:

Sooo, I can't decide what's going on!!! I had some stabby pains in my left ovary area tonight, they weren't as severe and didn't last as long as my normal O pains. Thursday, I had a tiny little pink streak in my CM once (slightly EWCM). Yesterday, I had a tiny, light brown streak in my CM once (majorly EWCM). Tonight, when I went to the bathroom, I noticed that my panties were really wet and there was a slightly pink spot. Then, my tissue was all like a super pale orange with a light pink spot in the center (very watery). So, does that mean that I haven't ovulated yet??? I'm still getting twinges in my left ovary! I feel like I'm ](*,) this cycle!


----------



## vickyd

Meggles i had the same fustration about my cycle this month. I think that you did ovulate hun and the pink streak in your cm is from ov. I think ovary pain can persist for a day or two after ovulation i know that it happens to me. Why dont you continue to BD just in case ?

Hearty im so happy to hear that youre feeling more relaxed about your twinges. I read the blog you posted and it was very inspiring. It kind of renewed my hope...

Mel happy to hear that you worked things out with OH, hes very lucky to have such an understanding person by his side. Im sure that your results will be good, the nurse seems to be more knowledgable then that quack who insisted its amniotic fluid!


----------



## Megg33k

Deed has been done! Hoping temp in the morning will tell me more!

:hugs: G'night! xx


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi everyone! Just got caught up on everything. SO much going on!
Mel..I hope you get those results back soon, but it sounds like everything is going to be OK especially if you haven't had anymore bleeding. Let us know as soon as you get the results! I'm glad things are going better with the OH. I'm sure this situation is hard on him too, but it's sucky if he takes it out on you when you clearly don't deserve it. Glad he got put in his place!
Hearty and vicky...I wish you would stop getting confusing symptoms! But I'm glad you've been able to relax and a bit and just take it day by day. 
I love your picture, Lucy! Where did you get married?
Megg, sorry you're having such a confusing cycle:( Hope you get that figured out soon!

AFM, I am 9 DPO now and haven't had any symptoms for a few days now. I had some light cramping and twinges last week but nothing lately. Like I said before, I just don't feel that confident for this cycle. I tested this month and had a smiley OPK on CD 13 and we BDed two days before and the day of and the day after, but I still have this nagging feeling that things aren't back to normal after the mc. We'll see, but it's better if I just don't get my hopes up.
Our wedding is one month from today! As much as I would like to have a little one soon, after ordering all the food and beverages for out reception, I kinda want to be able to partake ;) So I guess whatever happens this month is fine by me. It's nice not to have pressure.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I agree with Vicky. Sounds like you Ov'd to me too. But good on you for BD'ing again just in case. Can't wait to see today's temp.

Vicky, how are you feeling today? You sound relaxed. I'm feeling relaxed too. All weird pains are gone today. Bloods tomorrow, right? I'm crossing everything.

Amy, welcome back! Did you have a nice weekend? No symptoms at 9dpo doesn't mean a thing. But, I know what you mean about wanting to hold off for the wedding. It sounds like you would be pleased with either result. That must be a nice feeling.

Lucy, you are testing on the 19th or 20th? Cazza, when will you test? I'm really looking forward to some testing and BFP's!

Roonsma, what's happening with you? Did you get blood results back yet? How are you feeling?

Mel, hope today is a good day.

Hello to everyone else I didn't mention! Just woke up so forgive me. Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!!!


----------



## vickyd

Goodmorning Hearty babes!

Im sooo happy that you are feeling better today! I wouldnt say im feeling relaxed, more like indifferent actually... Im tired of being stressed, but i just cant get myself to feel optimistic so i guess im in denial at the moment lol!!!


----------



## roonsma

Hi Heart, I'm ok thanks, just counting one day at a time. Bloods were good thanks 261 rising to 590 over 2 days so pleased with that!! Didn't post here cause Msar was having some probs so didn't feel right.

Cramps are MUCH improved aswell, my DH has a theory that my body was testing to see if this one was a sticky bean, they were so severe it think it passed the first test!!

Scan booked for 30th July, i think i'll be 7+4 (counting on fingers) so fingers crossed for that.

Thats about it really from me nothing really to report, feeling tired, abit sicky off and on, every now and again i get a spark of excitement but i'm trying hard not to get carried away... blah blah blah...

Will be thinking of you Tues and can't wait to hear your good news!

xxx


----------



## heart tree

Ok, well denial and indifference work too! LOL! What ever gets you through the day. 

I told some of Tim's cousin's last night about our news. They are both women who have toddlers. They were asking me if I had thought of baby names yet! Tim and I looked at them like they were crazy and we both said at the same time, we just want to get to Tuesday's scan! We can't think past that. I told them that I wasn't attaching to this baby at this point. They kept trying to tell me that I needed to talk to it and start attaching. I told them that I absolutely, in no uncertain terms, would not be doing that. I said I did that with my first one and I spiraled into the deepest depression of my life. I told them that it would not be healthy at this time to attach to it. They didn't get it. I hate other people's advice when they haven't been through this shit.


----------



## heart tree

Roonsma, that's good news. How far along are you now? I could do the math based on your scan date, but it's too early in the morning! Enjoy the sparks of excitement you have. You are allowed to have them! I'm glad the cramps are gone. I like the idea of passing a test! We have a lot of tests to pass I guess!


----------



## roonsma

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow Heart, so i'm sure the 30th works me out at 7+4, yes little tests from the word go i think, i'm pleased even to be at 5 weeks tomorrow!!!

People don't know jack about how your feeling, i'm totally with you on the no bonding thing, i can't allow myself to be so devastated as i was last August after my first loss, fuck them they don't know anything, you do whats right for you Sweet xx

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Good news with the numbers doubling Roonsma!!!! Wow youve already booked a scan as well!!! Hoping everything goes great and you hear bub's heart beating away!!

hearty, people who have not experienced our pain can be really annoying with their advice....If everything goes ok with my numbers 2morrow, and the pregnancy progresses im not telling anyone until i have to. I dont want any advice from others, only you girls cause we all know eachothers worries and emotions and we relate to eacother like weve been friends all our lives!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Great numbers roonsma!!! Wow you got your scan planned out, I cant wait to hear about the bub's heartbeat!!!!

Hearty, people who have not gone through losses cannot understand and can be annoying when they dish out the advice....I wont be telling anyone until i absolutely have to. You guys will be my support system!!!!

This is the third time ive tried to post a reply GRRR!!!! Baby and Bump is a bit fucked up today from my computer!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Good numbers roonsma :hugs:

Vicky I know what you mean about not telling anyone we told close family and friends last time when I do get a BFP we won't be telling anyone apart from my mum (for support).

Hearty people who havent experienced a loss just don't understand they say things to try and help but don't get it



> I love your picture, Lucy! Where did you get married?

Thank you. We got married in a little church in west sussex where I'm from then had a marque in my parents garden for the wedding breakfast and evening do. It was an amazing day and absoutly loved planning my wedding it was a tad stressful on the day a few things went wrong in the morning but it all came together and was a perfect day. Where are you getting married? Are you all ready for it?


----------



## roonsma

Thanks Vicky, yeah very impressed with my docs, just filled in a registration form for the m/wife and 2 days later i had a letter from her with my early scan date and first anti-natal appt!! Was expecting a fight for an early scan but can't complain!!



Good luck for your bloods tomorrow, but i'm sure you don't need it xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! That was a lot to catch up on... and I'm not awake enough to comprehend what was said, to be honest! I'll respond to what I remember...

Hearty - Its annoying when people who've never had a loss try to tell you how to cope with it. I don't blame you for just trying to get to Tuesday! I truly believe everything will be fine... but its smart to do what you're doing! :hugs:

Amy - Sorry you think you're out, hun! :hugs: Those seem to be famous last words in here... So you've all but assured yourself a BFP! LOL

AFM... Temp does NOT reflect that I've O'd... the exact opposite. So... I'm pissed.


----------



## msarkozi

Roonsma - sorry you felt like you couldn't post because of me:( I hope everyone feels like they can post all their good news. It puts a smile on my face to read it, so please do post everything you want:)

Vicky - I am hoping the nurses are right. And I am going to be very upset if this doctor put us through all this stress for no reason! Although the rest is nice, there are so many things that I need to be doing this weekend, and working on my course was one of them. I have an assignment due this week that hasn't even been started yet! So looks like I will be working my butt off this week to get it done! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their day. i'm settling in for another day of resting on the couch. OH had to work today, so it's just me and my kitties for the day. He gave me strict orders to rest today, so I will try my best to do that (it's so boring!). I asked my mom last night how she managed to do this for her pregnancies (she had to be stitched up at 3 months with my brother, and 5 months with me - so I can see this in my future as well). I think I actually need to go grab the heating pad, as this is starting to hurt my back more then anything........


----------



## LucyJ

Ok girls need advice!! I wasn't sure when I O'd this month as opk I did was negative so thought I had missed my surge I normally get O pain and had it around the time I should of O although slightly earlier but then I started to wonder if maybe I hadnt O and would later this month so having one opk stick left and feeling a little board as hubby is out (I should be sorting my spare room but its to hot) I decided to see what it came up with and I got a very strong positive never had it this strong before the bottom line is I think darker than the top so I'm assuming I'm O later this month is that normal to O so late I'm due on in 8 days, I've got a bit of cramping. I'm attaching a pic to see what you all think. Luckily hubby and I :sex: yesterday morning just had one of those moments when we were both in the mood and werent thinking about getting pregnant as I thought I was in the TWW. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0791.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## msarkozi

I think it can be normal Lucy. I was all over the place with mine, so I had to test everyday for 2 weeks just to make sure I knew when it was going to happen. Mine ranged from 11-18 days I believe. Glad you BD'd, and I hope this gets you a BFP! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Me too! I'm just so confused I had assumed that I had ovulated and was in the TWW. Just so glad we :sex: yesterday.

This TTC malarkey is a tricky and confusing business!!

:shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

make sure you BD again today and tomorrow to increase your chances. Sending PMA your way:dust:


----------



## heart tree

That is definitely a very very positive OPK Lucy. My Ov can range from CD 19 - 28, which is quite a range. It can happen! I agree with Mel, get in some more action today and tomorrow if possible. If it were me, I wouldn't even tell Tim that I had gotten a positive. I would just make him think I was really in the mood!

Mel, rest sounds lovely, but it really is boring isn't it? Good luck!

Megg, had a look at your chart. Damn, damn, damn! I would be pissed too! I still have hopes it will happen for you, just maybe a little later than you are used to.


----------



## roonsma

msarkozi said:


> Roonsma - sorry you felt like you couldn't post because of me:( I hope everyone feels like they can post all their good news. It puts a smile on my face to read it, so please do post everything you want:)
> 
> Vicky - I am hoping the nurses are right. And I am going to be very upset if this doctor put us through all this stress for no reason! Although the rest is nice, there are so many things that I need to be doing this weekend, and working on my course was one of them. I have an assignment due this week that hasn't even been started yet! So looks like I will be working my butt off this week to get it done!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day. i'm settling in for another day of resting on the couch. OH had to work today, so it's just me and my kitties for the day. He gave me strict orders to rest today, so I will try my best to do that (it's so boring!). I asked my mom last night how she managed to do this for her pregnancies (she had to be stitched up at 3 months with my brother, and 5 months with me - so I can see this in my future as well). I think I actually need to go grab the heating pad, as this is starting to hurt my back more then anything........

Not at all Hun, I just couldn't bring myself to post about my bloods and be all yippee straight after your post when you though you may lose your little one, its me not you!!
Glad you liked my bloods!! Hope your taking good care of yourself xx


----------



## LucyJ

> That is definitely a very very positive OPK Lucy. My Ov can range from CD 19 - 28, which is quite a range. It can happen! I agree with Mel, get in some more action today and tomorrow if possible. If it were me, I wouldn't even tell Tim that I had gotten a positive. I would just make him think I was really in the mood!

Never had such a positive one before!! I've already told him but have been relaxed about it told him there is no pressure on him he is quite good it doesnt normally freak him out.

One other question can you ovulate twice, just wondering what all the pain I had when I thought O'd was about, I seriously don't get my body.


----------



## vickyd

Luce considering that you already have ovulated, what DPO would you be on now?
Could the positive opk point to a bfp????


----------



## heart tree

From what I understand, you can ovulate twice but they are back to back. It would be a day or 2 apart at most. I don't know what that pain might have been. Another possibility is that you did Ov and you are pregnant getting the positive OPK. Just sayin'


----------



## heart tree

HA! Vicky and I wrote the same theory at the same time!!!


----------



## vickyd

Great minds Hearty!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Once I knew I had my BFP, I did an OPK for kicks and it was darker than I've ever seen. Again, just sayin'!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Great minds Hearty!!!!!

You know it! What would the world do without minds like ours? :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Meggles i know im not the expert in temping, but considering you had all this ewcm how could you not have ovulated???? I am pretty sure that this only happens when you ovulate...


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Great minds Hearty!!!!!
> 
> You know it! What would the world do without minds like ours? :rofl:Click to expand...

The world would be a sad, boring place im afraid!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> Once I knew I had my BFP, I did an OPK for kicks and it was darker than I've ever seen. Again, just sayin'!

My thought exactly!! I've done some opk's aswell as hpt's and mine were dark positives (just sayin')!!


----------



## LucyJ

Okay if I did O when I orignal thought I did (but that was only due to the pain and how I was feeling) then I would be about 8/9 dpo hmmmm interesting I'm not going to get my hopes up.

Still going to :sex: tonight just in case!!

Hearty and Vicky you are like one mind :haha:


----------



## vickyd

interesting indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It seems awfully late for you to ovulate doesnt it??? Do you have such a large variation in your ovulation times???? Just saying...


----------



## heart tree

It is all very interesting. Thanks for giving us something exciting and positive to obsess about Lucy! You don't need to get your hopes up, but I'm going to. Just sayin'!

(Oh my god, we are seriously losing our minds here aren't we?)


----------



## LucyJ

> interesting indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It seems awfully late for you to ovulate doesnt it??? Do you have such a large variation in your ovulation times???? Just saying...

It does seem late for me, as far as I know I don't have large variation's in ovulation. Last month I O half way between about CD 14/15. Well I guess time will tell......



> It is all very interesting. Thanks for giving us something exciting and positive to obsess about Lucy! You don't need to get your hopes up, but I'm going to. Just sayin'!
> 
> (Oh my god, we are seriously losing our minds here aren't we?)

Thats ok I quite like that and yes of all the things I've lost I miss my mind the most :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

yes Hearty, I think we are:wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, had a look at your chart. Damn, damn, damn! I would be pissed too! I still have hopes it will happen for you, just maybe a little later than you are used to.

Maybe... :(



vickyd said:


> Luce considering that you already have ovulated, what DPO would you be on now?
> Could the positive opk point to a bfp????

I thought the same exact thing... but 2 or 3 people had already posted it by the time I saw any of this! LOL



vickyd said:


> Meggles i know im not the expert in temping, but considering you had all this ewcm how could you not have ovulated???? I am pretty sure that this only happens when you ovulate...

It happens when your body gears up to ovulate. Its far from proof of ovulation. The only things that can prove ovulation has happened are charting or an u/s. Of course, the EWCM is supposed to be a little bit before O. So, maybe I'm just taking longer to pop the egg out or something. I had a few pulsating pains at around 11am... Maybe that was it? I haven't felt anything since then... so far. FX'd!


----------



## vickyd

FX hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawa

Well ladies I am finally feeling positive again Today I have had my last drink and Iam going to stop smoking after tonight x


----------



## vickyd

Lawa you sound determined girl!!!! Go Girl!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: Lawa! You go girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies! :wave: It's been an active weekend on the thread, glad to see such chatterboxes! 

I'm back from the family campout. It was a good time out on the lake, boating, eating, sunbathing. We had a tornado warning and hail storm yesterday afternoon though which livened things up a bit! I spent a lot of it with my 5 month pregnant cousin chatting about babies and birth and what's funny is I seem to be more interested and informed than her and I'm not even pregnant! :blush: I guess I should hop on board that crazy train, as well! 

Mel, sorry to hear about your rough patch with OH. I got super pissed off reading what happened but I'm so glad his aunt's been there for you and and also that he's remorseful and making it up to you! :hugs: I know bedrest must be boring but so glad you're feeling better.

hearty, it sounds like normal pregnancy back pain to me since it's switching sides. Google is definitely not your friend right now-stay away!!- but at least you found a good blog which has provided some comfort. :hugs:

Cazza and Luce--sounds VERY promising girlies!!! :) I'm excited for you to test!!! 

vicky, hope you're feeling a bit more optimistic, but indifference is also a coping mechanism I am all too familiar with and totally understand :hugs:

Amy, welcome back, hope you enjoyed backpacking

roonsma, GREAT NUMBERS! Woo!! :happydance:

Megg, I'm with vicky, doesn't EWCM mean you ov'ed? I also don't understand temping--is it super reliable?

Hope I didn't miss anyone...I'm sitting here watching World Cup with hubby and then :sex: just for good measure even though I'm nowhere near OV yet. Seeing the range everyone seems to have with OVing, it can't hurt. :)

Have a great day girlies!


----------



## heart tree

Yay Lawa!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hi Allie!!! Welcome back! Who are you rooting for in the World Cup? I'm all about Spain!


----------



## vickyd

Oooh tornado warning!!!! Nato would be so impressed.....


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> It happens when your body gears up to ovulate. Its far from proof of ovulation. The only things that can prove ovulation has happened are charting or an u/s. Of course, the EWCM is supposed to be a little bit before O. So, maybe I'm just taking longer to pop the egg out or something. I had a few pulsating pains at around 11am... Maybe that was it? I haven't felt anything since then... so far. FX'd!


So...your body may produce EWCM but the ovary never releases an egg? Sad....I've been using CM only to track so far....and was hoping it was reliable.

Hopefully you are just taking longer for the egg to pop out! I'd still take the EWCM as a good sign and mayabe you made a mistake temping?

Lawa, sounds good girlie! :) Positive steps!


----------



## Lawa

Finally got myself into the it is going to work I am going to have a baby! 

Been so down after my chemical and I conviced myself I was pg this time as I had spotting but my bidy has decided to start spotting lol! ust feel got to have PMA or could go against me x


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> Oooh tornado warning!!!! Nato would be so impressed.....

It was quite exciting. We just stood under the rain shelter eating cookies and listening to the hail wondering where we'd take shelter if the tornado actually touched down! 

Hearty, we're cheering for Spain here, as well. My BFF is married to a Spaniard so we've got to cheer for them!


----------



## vickyd

Allie all three times ive gotten pregnant ive gone with the ewcm and ovary pain. It is quite reliable i think....


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Megg, I'm with vicky, doesn't EWCM mean you ov'ed? I also don't understand temping--is it super reliable?
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone...I'm sitting here watching World Cup with hubby and then :sex: just for good measure even though I'm nowhere near OV yet. Seeing the range everyone seems to have with OVing, it can't hurt. :)
> 
> Have a great day girlies!

Nope, EWCM doesn't mean you've O'd. It only means that your body is getting ready to try to O. The only solid proof/confirmation of O is charting or an u/s. Yes, its super reliable. If you don't get a thermal shift, you haven't ovulated. Anything else is assumption. :(

Definitely can't hurt to have some extra curricular :sex:... just in case! :)


----------



## heart tree

Good girl Allie! My step-father was from Spain and we used to go there a lot when I was little. I have lots of family there and my brother (my step-father's son with my mother) is half Spanish! He even has duel citizenship (I hate him for that!) So it's Spain all the way for me!!!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, do you think it is possible that the variation in the times you temp could be having an effect on your chart? I always temped at 6:30 every morning and never made adjustments. Just wonderin'


----------



## vickyd

Yeah but ive got money on Holland!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Yeah but ive got money on Holland!!!!!

I hope we can remain friends after Spain wins. :winkwink:


----------



## vickyd

Ofcourse, ill be coming to you for a loan!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> It happens when your body gears up to ovulate. Its far from proof of ovulation. The only things that can prove ovulation has happened are charting or an u/s. Of course, the EWCM is supposed to be a little bit before O. So, maybe I'm just taking longer to pop the egg out or something. I had a few pulsating pains at around 11am... Maybe that was it? I haven't felt anything since then... so far. FX'd!
> 
> 
> So...your body may produce EWCM but the ovary never releases an egg? Sad....I've been using CM only to track so far....and was hoping it was reliable.
> 
> Hopefully you are just taking longer for the egg to pop out! I'd still take the EWCM as a good sign and mayabe you made a mistake temping?
> 
> Lawa, sounds good girlie! :) Positive steps!Click to expand...

Its definitely possible to get EWCM and never ovulate. Its not something that's going to happen often for most people... but its not unheard of. Take women with PCOS... Their bodies may gear up to ovulate 3, 4, 5 times in a cycle... they can get EWCM every single time... but the nature of the condition is such that they don't actually ever release that egg.

I really don't see how I could have made a mistake temping... I woke up long enough to take my temp no less than 5 times this morning... and none of them were high enough to show a thermal shift. I couldn't have been post-O this morning. Maybe I will be tomorrow morning. My husband said it would happen this afternoon banking on it coinciding with the eclipse. So, we'll see what the morning brings.



Lawa said:


> Finally got myself into the it is going to work I am going to have a baby!
> 
> Been so down after my chemical and I conviced myself I was pg this time as I had spotting but my bidy has decided to start spotting lol! ust feel got to have PMA or could go against me x

PMA is good! I like the new attitude! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Allie all three times ive gotten pregnant ive gone with the ewcm and ovary pain. It is quite reliable i think....

It is for some people... but I've had off and on ovary pain for many days now... So, I can't really rely on something that I've been having for a while. All I have to go on is the EWCM right now.


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Ofcourse, ill be coming to you for a loan!!!

:rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'm off for a walk with Tim. Don't miss me too much! I know it will be hard, but I promise I'll be back! hee hee!

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, do you think it is possible that the variation in the times you temp could be having an effect on your chart? I always temped at 6:30 every morning and never made adjustments. Just wonderin'

Never has before. I've done plenty of experimenting with what effects my temp. I've taken it immediately after waking up, then gone to the bathroom and done it again when I got back in to bed with only about 0.1 degree difference. I've temped multiples times in a morning all with maybe 0.2 degree differences in the results that spanned HOURS. So, I really don't think so. I've been doing it this way for months, and it has never made a difference in the past.


----------



## vickyd

Meggles i hope it happens just like your hubby says!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, this afternoon is over... So, let's hope it already did! LOL Thanks Vicky! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Haha vicky....well, I hope you don't lose too much!! Here we are 0-0 in extra time...

Megg, really hope it happened for you today! I guess there is meant to be something with women's fertility and lunar cycles.

Hearty, enjoy your walk with Tim! We will miss you!!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Haha vicky....well, I hope you don't lose too much!! Here we are 0-0 in extra time...
> 
> Megg, really hope it happened for you today! I guess there is meant to be something with women's fertility and lunar cycles.
> 
> Hearty, enjoy your walk with Tim! We will miss you!!

Yeah, and mine seems to follow it more than most... So, we shall see! Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty missing you already!! Enjoy your walk with Tim.

Right girls I'm off to bed for an early night :winkwink: Got a busy day tomorrow going to my niece's sports day and have to get 2 buses and a train to the school what a nightmare hubby was meant to come but cant due to work now so no lift and he'll miss it which is a shame.

Talk to you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

G'night, Luce! I'm going to head out for food... Its 3:30 and we haven't eaten anything yet today... still an hour and a half better than yesterday's 5pm first meal! :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

G'night Lucy! I'm an hour behind you Meg.....I was just thinking it was snack time as well:)


----------



## Megg33k

On my phone... but had to come report that I'm still spotting somehow. I had a decent pink streak on my tissue. Although, I have to say that it didn't come with much CM. So, maybe it was just a bit from the egg releasing? FX'd so hard!


----------



## Allie84

'Night Luce!

Well, it looks like its a happy day for Hearty and I but Vicky is out some money... Spain just scored! Woo!

FX Megg!! I hope that's what it was!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i need to borrow the 27 euros i was gonna make tonight to pay for my bloods 2morrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

LOL Vicky!! :laugh2:


----------



## msarkozi

too funny Vicky. What time are the bloods tomorrow? I have to get mine done at 10 am tomorrow as well....Still waiting for the clinic to call me today...guessing in a couple of hours like yesterday


----------



## Allie84

msarkozi said:


> too funny Vicky. What time are the bloods tomorrow? I have to get mine done at 10 am tomorrow as well....Still waiting for the clinic to call me today...guessing in a couple of hours like yesterday

Hope you hear from them soon!

Good luck to both of you tomorrow!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thank heaven's the world cup is over!!!!!!!!!

I am the biggest football widow and honestly what with the shitty time we've had of late i've found the world cup so difficult, especially during the group stages where it was on in my house what seemed like every minute of the day!

Anyway I'm on CD18 today, thought I would have OV'd by now (I don't temp so i'm going by cycle days, ov pain, CM changes) and today i've had really low down pains. Really feels like AF is coming? So strange. I'm not sure if maybe it means i'm OVing late? But the pain doesn't feel like OV pain, it's too low and too central in my tummy.

Confusion central


----------



## vickyd

prgirl that does sound confusing....Did your cm at any point resemble ewcm?

Mel im getting the blood drawn at 8 in the morning and will get the results around 5. I really am not looking forward to another worry filled day....I have tonss of work that has piled up from last week when half my day was spent online trying to find hopeful stories with low hcg values. Once again im starting the week with stress and worry... My boss thinks im slacking, he hasnt said anything yet but i can read his facial expressions and he was not a happy camper last week....

Good luck tomorrrow Mel!!!


----------



## msarkozi

well here is to hoping we can both set aside our fears tomorrow! 

I have no real info on ovulation, so I really can't offer any advice on this subject. I only used OPK's and relied on them.....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

vickyd said:


> prgirl that does sound confusing....Did your cm at any point resemble ewcm?

On CD14 it was quite stretchy and very different from my normal CM. Not sure whether this pain might be impantation if maybe I did ovulate on CD14?!

Oh well i'll know in a couple of weeks I suppose!

Good luck with your blood test girlies xxx


----------



## heart tree

SPAIN!!!! Vicky, I'll wire you that money. You need to get that test!

Megg, I'm confused, but maybe you are about to Ov. Don't forget my strange cycle with spotting for a week and I thought I would Ov. It took another week before I did. Hmmm...

Prgirl, 4dpo for implantation is a little early, but I guess not unheard of. I would BD if I were you just to cover bases. Can't wait for you to test!

Guess what girls? I'm feeling a tiny bit of nausea today! Never thought I'd be so happy about that. Nausea and Spain winning, this feels like a good sign to me.

A little story if I might. My step-father, Paco, (the one from Spain) basically raised me. He was lovely. He died a few years ago from dementia which was devastating for us as he was only 72. He was a pediatrician and LOVED children. During the last part of his disease, he was really out there. He had no idea who we were and of course it was sad. He had a lot of hallucinations and delusions at the time. He pulled me aside and said "don't worry, we'll find your baby." He was adamant that we would "find my baby." I was just starting to ttc and I thought it was a very telling sign. He died before my first pregnancy. When I lost my first baby, I offered it to him as he loved babies. When I lost my second, my mother actually got mad at him for taking my second one. We keep telling him he doesn't get to keep this one. Somehow, I don't think he will. Spain won and I think that will make him happy enough for now! 

I'm not a believer in ghosts or religion, but somehow this story makes me feel better. I like to think he's watching over my babies and wants me to keep this one.


----------



## Megg33k

That story is really sweet... I think he wants you to keep this one too! :) Maybe you'll get twins so you get them both back! :D


----------



## heart tree

Love that idea Megg. 2 for 1. I'm all over a bargain!


----------



## Jaymes

Like Jessa? Whom I secretly stalk and am massively happy for... She has such a sweet story and waaaay cute bump pictures.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... but she got all THREE back!!! :yipee: I'm not so secretive about my stalking! I'm SO happy for her!


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> SPAIN!!!! Vicky, I'll wire you that money. You need to get that test!
> 
> Megg, I'm confused, but maybe you are about to Ov. Don't forget my strange cycle with spotting for a week and I thought I would Ov. It took another week before I did. Hmmm...
> 
> Prgirl, 4dpo for implantation is a little early, but I guess not unheard of. I would BD if I were you just to cover bases. Can't wait for you to test!
> 
> Guess what girls? I'm feeling a tiny bit of nausea today! Never thought I'd be so happy about that. Nausea and Spain winning, this feels like a good sign to me.
> 
> A little story if I might. My step-father, Paco, (the one from Spain) basically raised me. He was lovely. He died a few years ago from dementia which was devastating for us as he was only 72. He was a pediatrician and LOVED children. During the last part of his disease, he was really out there. He had no idea who we were and of course it was sad. He had a lot of hallucinations and delusions at the time. He pulled me aside and said "don't worry, we'll find your baby." He was adamant that we would "find my baby." I was just starting to ttc and I thought it was a very telling sign. He died before my first pregnancy. When I lost my first baby, I offered it to him as he loved babies. When I lost my second, my mother actually got mad at him for taking my second one. We keep telling him he doesn't get to keep this one. Somehow, I don't think he will. Spain won and I think that will make him happy enough for now!
> 
> I'm not a believer in ghosts or religion, but somehow this story makes me feel better. I like to think he's watching over my babies and wants me to keep this one.

Hurrah for the nausea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hearty im sure everything will be fine this time babe, cant wait to hear the results of your scan!!!!!

Im back in limbo today, really hate this waiting game.....Im also being bad today and ive had a couple of ciggies.....Im in total denial and i hate the fact that i cant feel hope at the mo.....


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait for your bloods to come back awesome and put your mind at ease a bit, Vicky! :hugs:

AFM... Still spotting tonight! :growlmad: I wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks meggles (and for not telling me off for the ciggies!!!) :hugs:

Didnt the exact thing with the spotting happen to Hearty this cycle????? Maybe it has something to do with the soy you guys take...Maybe its a positive sign, just saying!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Thanks meggles (and for not telling me off for the ciggies!!!) :hugs:
> 
> Didnt the exact thing with the spotting happen to Hearty this cycle????? Maybe it has something to do with the soy you guys take...Maybe its a positive sign, just saying!

In this case, I think the stress would be worse than a couple of cigarettes... and the baby is protected until around 6 weeks from anything you do anyway! I'm not a huge fan of smoking anyway, but I'm not stupid enough to think that its going to do any real harm right now! Plus, I know its SUPER hard to stop... especially when stressed out! Who am I to judge? I still think you're awesome! :hugs:

It did! But, I've been on Soy for several cycles before this (2 with O and BFP, 2 with likely no O)... So, why the new reaction NOW? Hell, maybe it is a good sign! Maybe I should overlay my chart on Hearty's! Wonder what I'd get?! Its just crazy! I've not had this before... once sort of on Clomid, but way worse spotting!

Edit: Overlay done... Sort of interesting! Click for bigger!
 



Attached Files:







overlay.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 10


----------



## vickyd

From the little bit i understand, it does look interesting!!! I think you need to get another charting experts opinion!


----------



## Megg33k

Someone will wake up eventually to look at it! LOL I should be asleep... Its almost 5am! :(


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good luck on the test results vicky!
Sorry, I don't know anything about charting, megg, but I hope you find your answers!
Yay for nausea, hearty!

10 DPO here and still no symptoms. I am holding out and testing on Wednesday :)


----------



## vickyd

Megg did you just wake up or havent you gone to bed yet??????

Amy hold on testing day will be here soon enough!!!


----------



## vickyd

Ok guys results in..... 4824!!!! My Thursday results were 900, so they slightly more than doubled every 48 hours!!!! Im waiting for a call back from doc to see what he thinks, but i thinks its good no????


----------



## pregoinnorge

I think that's AWESOME! Isn't that exactly what they're supposed to do? So happy for you vicky!


----------



## looknomore

This no. is great Vickyd. Hopefully this will put ur mind at ease


----------



## vickyd

I really want to relax but until ive spoken with doc thats gonna prove impossible!!!!


----------



## Jaymes

pregoinnorge said:


> Good luck on the test results vicky!
> Sorry, I don't know anything about charting, megg, but I hope you find your answers!
> Yay for nausea, hearty!
> 
> 10 DPO here and still no symptoms. I am holding out and testing on Wednesday :)

 Hold out Amy! You are a rock! That is so awesome that you have gotten this far without testing! Me, I'd have poas about 10x by now. :blush:



vickyd said:


> Ok guys results in..... 4824!!!! My Thursday results were 900, so they slightly more than doubled every 48 hours!!!! Im waiting for a call back from doc to see what he thinks, but i thinks its good no????

Sounds totally fabulous to me! I am so happy for you Vic! That is wonderful news!
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:
:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic news Vicky!!


----------



## vickyd

Just got off the phone with doc, he was happy with the numbers and will be calling me later tonight with an early scan date! I wanna jump for joy but something is holding me back still IM SOOO ANNOYED that i cant relax!!!!


----------



## Jaymes

:hug: Hun. I am sure it must be hard, but try to relax. Enjoy your news your bean is growing, and you'll get to see his/her heartbeat soon. :D


----------



## msarkozi

That is awesome Vicky!!! So happy for you :happydance::hugs:

My appointment is in a few more hours and I will have a better idea of what is going on. I am starting to think things are looking good, as morning sickness has found it's way to me. Just looking at food is making me sick! I'm heading into work a little bit early, but I will let you girls know my results later.


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Mel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> Ok guys results in..... 4824!!!! My Thursday results were 900, so they slightly more than doubled every 48 hours!!!! Im waiting for a call back from doc to see what he thinks, but i thinks its good no????

Yay Vicky!!! Thats fantastic!!! xx


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> That is awesome Vicky!!! So happy for you :happydance::hugs:
> 
> My appointment is in a few more hours and I will have a better idea of what is going on. I am starting to think things are looking good, as morning sickness has found it's way to me. Just looking at food is making me sick! I'm heading into work a little bit early, but I will let you girls know my results later.

Yay for morning sickness! (really did I just say that? YES!) HORAY! Have a nice visit with your doctor Mel.


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Msar, bring on the morning sickness!!!! xx


----------



## vickyd

Only the TTCAL crew could be happy about morning sickness!!!!!!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

great news :) :) :) Good luck mel!
I really want to test. but surely 10 DPO is too early, right?


----------



## vickyd

Amy try and hold out at least 2 more days, its hard but youll avoid disapointment of a false negative


----------



## heart tree

Good morning all. VICKY!!! Those are gorgeous numbers!!!!! You need to try to relax a bit. Said from the woman who couldn't sleep last night due to anxiety. When is your scan???

Mel, keep us posted. I'm so glad you feel sick! (I mean that in the best possible way!)

Megg, very interesting chart overlay. Hmmmm.... It sure would be nice if this spotting was a good thing.

Amy, 10dpo is far too early. Some women see a BFP at this point, but most don't. Personally, seeing BFNs over and over was too heartbreaking for me. If it were me, I would wait.

Hope everyone has a great Monday. My scan is in 28 hours. Eeek!


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> Only the TTCAL crew could be happy about morning sickness!!!!!!!!

Isn't that the truth?! Funny how this symptom seems to ease your mind a bit, and yet it is the most unpleasant symptom of them all. 

Hearty - can't wait for your scan tomorrow! My fingers are crossed that all is well! 

Amy - try and hold out if you can (this coming from one that likes to POAS often!)


----------



## vickyd

Hearty ive also been without sleep for more 24 hours.....I am totally wasted!!!!!
You must be freaking with the scan babes but i have a really positive vibe that all will be perfect!!!
My (wonderful) doc will call me tonight with a scan date. I told him no need to rush (lol! i wanna sleep a couple days first before the scan anxiety starts!) which threw him off a bit!!!!! 

Amy resist the dark side, stay away from sticks in general!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg did you just wake up or havent you gone to bed yet??????
> 
> Amy hold on testing day will be here soon enough!!!

Hadn't slept yet... :( I have now, but not for long enough!



vickyd said:


> Ok guys results in..... 4824!!!! My Thursday results were 900, so they slightly more than doubled every 48 hours!!!! Im waiting for a call back from doc to see what he thinks, but i thinks its good no????

:yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Allie84

vicky, go to sleep!! And try to relax!!! Those are fantastic numbers. :yipee: :hugs: I understand the nagging feeling, and it will probably take awhile to go away and for things to sink in. :hugs: 

Mel, ooh, good luck for today and :yipee: for morning sickness! 

Amy, I got my BFP on 13 DPO when I was pregnant and it was really faint. I'd wait a few more days but saying that, I was testing at 10 DPO :blush: 

hearty, wow, your scan is so close! Glad the wait is nearly over and can't wait to hear the results!! :) :hugs: 

Megg, sorry you're body is still messing you around :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

OMFG Vicky yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! so god damn happy for u babes . B-E-A UTIFUL numbers there chick bubs is growing away in ur tum how amazing x

Mel cant wait to hear ur good news sweet pea so glad for the MS xxxxx

Hearty excited to see ur baba i do hope u get a good look at him/her  i want piccys even of a dot thank you please .

Meggles i hope ur body makes up its mind soon babe :hugs: i feel ur frustration gggrrrrr!!

Amy ur the same dpo as me & Luce 10po BE STRONG hun were holding out untill Thursday  im not due AF untill 20th i OV'd early this month. Do u have any symptoms babe? FX'd for us all :hugs:

Hey Allie :wave: hope ur all good sweetness.

& Sass if ur reading this, thinking of u hunykins.

Lov ya's all lots like jelly tots Caz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh this damn roller coaster! I was feeling pretty good yesterday with proper nausea and very sore boobs. Today, nothing! Where did my sore boobs go? I'm so irritated. 

I also got news of Africaqueen today which didn't help. She has another ectopic, poor babe. She's already lost one tube. I can't believe this is happening to her. It just put me in bad sorts this morning. Thank god for Vicky's beautiful numbers!!! 

I'm praying for more good news. Mel? What's happening with the bloods honey?

26 hours until scan....


----------



## heart tree

I can't wait for you all to start testing! How fun that a lot of you are around the same time!


----------



## heart tree

You all are going to hate me by the end of this. And by end I mean in 8 months.

Boob soreness came back pretty much the minute after I wrote my post. God I'm a loser. 

If you want to get off my crazy train, please depart at the next station. Your ticket will be fully refunded. Don't forget to take all of your personal belongings!


----------



## Jaymes

:haha: We're all on a crazy train!


----------



## msarkozi

I'm frustrated! There was a mix up with the transport for the Hospital, and so they never picked it up Friday. So the Hospital only picked up my blood this morning, and they are running the tests. The earliest I will find out is late this afternoon. 

More blood was taken today and I will have both results by Wednesday. The nurse didn't want to run the amniotic test on me, as it is invasive and she didn't want to cause any bleeding, especially since I don't have any since that one time. 

The urine sample was good and no signs of any blood in the urine either. She said it is a great sign that I am nauseated (apparently she could tell right away that I am), so she gave me something to take for it. She also mentioned that a good way to ward it off is to have a protein snack before bed. 

I talked to her more about the amniotic fluid, and she said there was no way (that she is aware of - unless it is new), that the doctor could have told that the leaking is amniotic fluid, just by looking through the speculum. She is pretty sure it is just vag fluids. So as long as the blood tests come back showing an increase, then she won't do the amniotic test, as she said everything is perfect. So I am a little more at ease now. 

Hearty - I am staying on your crazy train:)


----------



## cazza22

:haha: i love being on ur crazy train chick its & fun n games .

Cant believe this is happening to AQ again?? :cry: that is awful thinking of her at this sad time.

& i dont know if u all know but i better tell u incase but Sassy found out she too was losing her bubs :cry: i am so devastated for her. It took a lot for her to get back into TTC again. Why is life so hard?? 

And yeah Heart im excited for everyone to start testing should be fun this time next week we might have some BFPs on the cards hey?? :wink:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

awe, I feel so bad for Sassy! Life truly isn't fair....I hope she is managing well. 

There is another girl in the March group that thought she was losing her bean as well, and when she went for the ultrasound to get checked, she got great news - the baby is still there and holding on! I hope we have more stories like that in these cases!


----------



## heart tree

Mel, you are definitely on the roller coaster crazy train. No doubt about it. It all sounds positive from what I can tell so far. I have faith the bloods are going to go up. Is your scan on the 16th?

Oh goodie, glad people aren't getting off the train. It will be a bumpy ride, but an entertaining one at least! Feel free to get off whenever you want.

Cazza, I did know about Sassy. I saw her post. It is so unfair. I don't understand why things like this happen. I really don't. I have a hard time believing that it was meant to be. I just don't know how to wrap my brain around it. Africaqueen's dad has terminal cancer and was admitted to the hospital 2 days ago. That same day, she went in for bad cramps and they found she had a severe UTI. And that same day, her husband lost his job. 2 days later, she's being told it is another ectopic. Really? WTF! I pray she doesn't lose her other tube. No one deserves this kind of news. 

I have everything crossed for you ladies getting ready to test. I'm really looking forward to seeing some pictures of BFPs! I even loved seeing Lucy's positive OPK. They are so fun to look at. Can't wait ladies!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I hope so Hearty. I am definitely losing my mind with all this right now. My scan is on the 16th, but the nurse is trying to get ahold of the Tech to see if he will do it on the 14th instead, since I am already there for a different scan and to see the Dr. So hopefully he will move it so I don't have to make that drive twice this week.


----------



## heart tree

That's what I was thinking, the 14th would be better since you'll already be there. Fx'd that you'll get all of your good news on the 14th (my wedding anniversary!) Only good things happen on that day, by the way!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I am sure your anniversary is going to bring me great news:)


----------



## msarkozi

ok, now that I've finally been able to eat, I am binging!! This is so not going to be good for the weight gain....

and on a totally different topic, is anyone on here a facebook farmville addict??? I am, and I need 2 more neighbours so I can expand!! lol!


----------



## Jaymes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbFqpvxmUA8


----------



## heart tree

LOL Jaymie! Perfect!

Mel, I stay as far away from things like Farmville as possible. I can only have one online addiction and it is this site!


----------



## LucyJ

Hello my lovely ladies,

I have just caught up with all the post I was so sad to here about AQ news and I new about sassy its just so awful for both of them, it brakes your heart life can be so cruel sometimes.

Caz how you feeling sweetie?

:happydance::happydance: for Vicky's number I am so happy for you and cant wait for your scan.

:happydance: to morning sickness and sore boobs!!

Hearty good luck for your scan tomorrow I cant wait.

Mel hope you get a scan on the 14th and all your bloods come back good.

oh and I am so staying on the crazy train!! :wacko:


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> Hello my lovely ladies,
> 
> I have just caught up with all the post I was so sad to here about AQ news and I new about sassy its just so awful for both of them, it brakes your heart life can be so cruel sometimes.
> 
> Caz how you feeling sweetie?



Im doing ok hun, i actually had a moment today in work (after my tenth trip to the loo for a wee) where i thought "yeah i think im pregnant". Then the doubt kicks back in and the fact that i cant trust my body after the last 2 months??. So huny i am just being HOPEFUL :thumbup:.

How bout u?? u feeling pregnant? or have u had any symptoms that might make u think MAYBEEE?? i hope so chick xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Mel what time will ur results be at huny? i keep checking for updates . Looking forward to seeing those big Numbers :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh, Caz, I hope your intuition is right! I know all about feeling hopeful and then doubtful. I wonder if that feeling ever stops? 

You aren't doing progesterone this time right? Are you feeling any symptoms (not that they matter much). I know with progesterone, it can increase symptoms and make you feel pregnant. It's hard to trust your body when you are using a hormone that mimics pregnancy symptoms. But this time, you might be able to trust your body a little more. Just trying to throw out some PMA to you. I really, really, really want this for you!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!!!
I just had dinner with some friends that i hadnt seen for a while, it was very relaxing and i found myself de-stressing for the first time in the last 10 days...

Hearty what time will you be updating us on the scan??????? I cant wait for your good news!!!

Caz&Luce FXXXXX for you gals!!!!

Im gonna watch TRUE BLOOD in a minute woohoo!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hey darlin'! 

I love hearing about relaxed, de-stressed Vicky! Looks like you are taking a little detour off the crazy train for the night. Enjoy the time away.

As for my scan, funny you should ask, I was just telling someone else on another thread. 

It's at 11:30am tomorrow. If all goes well, I will see a nurse for a more thorough pre-natal appointment at 1:30pm. I probably won't be near a computer to update until 3:00pm my time. For you Vicky that will be 1:00am. I hope you'll be sleeping by then. You can get my results Wednesday morning when you wake up. Sorry to make you wait! 

Just watched the new True Blood last night. OMG is all I have to say!!! Enjoy babe!


----------



## LucyJ

> Im doing ok hun, i actually had a moment today in work (after my tenth trip to the loo for a wee) where i thought "yeah i think im pregnant". Then the doubt kicks back in and the fact that i cant trust my body after the last 2 months??. So huny i am just being HOPEFUL .
> 
> How bout u?? u feeling pregnant? or have u had any symptoms that might make u think MAYBEEE?? i hope so chick xxxxxxxxx

I'm good thanks have had a lovely day at my neices sports day. I'm like you trying to stay hopeful but not sure I can trust my body I thought I felt a bit nausous today but not 100% sure. I'm not sure if I O when I thought I did as had a very very positive opk yesterday some of the girls suggested I did O when I thought and that is may be picking up pregnancy hormones but I dont want to get my hopes up so going to assume that I am just O late so now not sure when to test. :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

cazza22 said:


> Mel what time will ur results be at huny? i keep checking for updates . Looking forward to seeing those big Numbers :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


My friend that works at the clinic said she would keep checking the computer to see if they are there, and the nurse told me to call near the end of the day. So in an hour and a half I will call if I haven't heard anything yet. If I don't hear anything by the end of the day, then I won't know until at least 9 am tomorrow morning :(


----------



## Allie84

I didn't know about africaqueen or sassy. :( Life really can be just cruel.... Hearty telling us everything that's going on for africaqueen almost made me cry. :cry: 

I'm so glad we've got vicky's good news! :hugs: and a scan to look forward to tomorrow. Good luck Hearty, you are in my thoughts. :hugs:

Mel, I keep coming on here to see if you've received your blood work back. I hope it's soon! :hugs:

So is Thursday going to be testing day for Cazz, Luce and Amy? Yay! :) :dust:

Honestly, I'm feeling scared to get pregnant again today. Some days I feel really excited and optimistic but today I'm feeling quite nervous about the prospect because of my mc. I really find such strength from you ladies that have had multiple mcs. :hugs: I think to myself _I don't know what I'll do if I have another miscarriage!_ but I know that life goes on and we just have to keep trying....so yeah, I find it so helpful and hopeful to go through this journey with others who have been through it. Even though I wish none of us ever had to! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

no news yet Allie. I am going to give them a call shortly....

:hugs: I know what you mean, because I keep thinking too that I don't know how I will survive another mc. This group brings me so much joy, and I know that if it does happen, these are the girls that will get me through it. I hope you get your BFP really soon Allie, and we will hold your hand the whole way!


----------



## msarkozi

I just phoned and the results aren't in the computer yet. The nurse might have to call to get them, but she is with a patient and has another one waiting, so I am guessing I'm not going to find out today. My friend is going to check the computer again first thing tomorrow morning if I don't find out today. I HATE this waiting!!! I'm going crazy.....


----------



## roonsma

Good luck with your bloods Msar, i'm sure they'll be great xx:hugs:

Hearty i'll be thinking of you tomorrow Hun, can't wait to hear some great news xx:hugs:

Hi to all the other girlies xx


----------



## heart tree

Mel, the waiting sucks! Or as Tom Petty says "the waiting is the hardest part." That feels like it has been my theme song for a while. Waiting for Ov, waiting in the TWW, waiting for AF, waiting for a scan...it goes on and on...I'm sorry you are still waiting. 

Allie, thanks for the thoughts. I need as much as I can get. I'm feeling doubtful again to be honest. I had nausea yesterday but nothing today. This pregnancy feels off to me. I wish I could explain it better, but that's just how it feels. I'm excited and dreading tomorrow. 

As for having 2 mcs, I thought the same thing after my first. I couldn't imagine having a second one and then I did. To be honest, for me, the second one was a lot easier than the first because I knew what to expect. After the first one I went into a very deep depression and wasn't sure I would come out of it. When I did come out of it, I was shocked. After my second one, I knew I would pull through. I knew that it just took time. That made it easier. I try not to have the mentality of saying to myself that I can't imagine having a 3rd, because honestly at this point, I can imagine having a 3rd. Time will tell.

Waiting, waiting....


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Roonsma!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Can't wait for your scan tomorrow Hearty. Hope you get some sleep tonight. I am expecting good results for you tomorrow, and can't wait to hear the good news:)

Yep, waiting sucks, especially when you are an impatient person!!


----------



## Megg33k

I heard about AQ... Burst into tears... Poor girl has been through enough! I didn't know about all the rest that's happened to her recently! :cry:

I had NO CLUE about Sassy! :cry: 

God... Today fucking sucks! :(

Well... Vicky's numbers are saving it... and Mel's are going to save it further!

If I ever fucking O... that would make the damn week! :wacko:

Watching True Blood now!!!! :yipee: They're kind of pissing me off though! :growlmad:


----------



## cazza22

:hugs: to all my TTCAL beauties regardless of 1 or 2 or 3 we will have our bouncing babas 1 day soon girls  I can feel it me waters I can :winkwink: x x x


----------



## heart tree

It will happen Cazza, it will happen. We all have to believe that!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm too busy trying to believe I'll ovulate! Let me get through that one first, k? :(


----------



## heart tree

Temp is back on it's way up. I'm still hopeful Megg!!!


----------



## Megg33k

If I use my adjusted temps, it looks even better! Kevin seems to think I should... He says that almost all my temps were taken at 8:15am this cycle (except a couple when we were out of town, which are only marginally correct anyway in a different house/setting)... So, I'm thinking of switching 2. Is that wrong? I seriously don't know if I've actually ovulated yet or not. I feel little things here and there still, but my boobs HURT... and that's almost ALWAYS after O! So, switch them? I'll do it now so you can see the difference... just put in notes!


----------



## heart tree

I think that chart looks really good! And the boob pain is interesting. I really think that is a sign of progesterone levels. Maybe you did O on CD16 or 17. Try your best to temp at 8:15 tomorrow just to see.


----------



## Megg33k

I will. I did today too! Honestly, I looked back at the last time I had all this spotting... and it was 5 days of spotting and AF on the 6th day. So, I'm a bit concerned that the :witch: might land tomorrow. But, honestly? I'd rather that than not knowing for another 2 weeks!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, that would be super early to be getting AF. I'm wondering if the spotting could also be due to the provera. Your body may still be readjusting your hormone levels. Maybe things are a bit off still.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know... I've used Provera so many times. The crappy thing is that I haven't done anything NEW this cycle. I don't get it! I've used Provera 4(?) times now! I've used Soy 5 times now! Nothing is new! I don't understand!

Btw, I'm not trying to be argumentative... I'm just getting really frustrated with my body. I keep trying to remember that just because my losses were technically really early, my body didn't get the memo so soon. So, it was probably more like losing an actual 11w pregnancy as far as my body is concerned... It doesn't quite get that nothing grew after ~4-5 weeks. I'm just not coping well with lack of control... I'm a HUGE control freak! :(


----------



## Allie84

How's everyone doing tonight--or morning for those of you across the pond? I'm not feeling as blah as I was earlier. I've been busy watching The Bachelorette and Pawn Stars (trashy reality tv) and bickering with Alex, ha. It must be a case of the Mondays!

I take it Mel didn't get her results in this afternoon. Well, that just means the thread is going to be full of news tomorrow! 

Megg, hoping for no AF tomorrow. That would be way early. :(

Hope everyone's doing well. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

nope, no results for me Allie. So let's hope we all have great news tomorrow:) 

I was watching Cake Boss and then decided to have a nap after that. OH phoned and woke me up (I really hate being woken up when I am sleeping), so I have been debating about going back to sleep or not. Think I will stay up for a bit longer and then call it a night. 

Hope everyone else is having a good evening/morning


----------



## heart tree

Oh Megg, I too am a huge control freak. I think that's what I hate most about this whole process, the lack of control. It's why I temp, do OPK's, soft cups, pre-seed, soy, etc, etc, etc. It makes me feel like I'm in control, when in actuality I'm not. I feel you. I wish your body would get the memo. Mine is kind of the same way. It took 2 months for my hcg to go down to a non-pregnant level with both losses. Jerky body. I know you aren't trying to be argumentative, you are just frustrated and rightfully so! 

MEMO to Meggs' body: We need some clear answers and an ovulation pattern Damn It!

Allie, glad you are feeling a bit better, even with the bickering! Monday is seriously my least favorite day. I get the Monday blues every week. 

Mel, damn it! Where are those results??? Have a good sleep and let's hope you get some good news in the morn.

I've been having some more of that right sided ovary sensation today. It has me worried. It is so reminiscent of my last pregnancy and getting bad news. We'll know either way in 16 hours or so. Thank god Tim is coming with me. I think I would have a panic attack in the doctor's office without him, I'm that nervous. 

So tired tonight. Didn't sleep well last night due to anxiety. Hoping I'm so tired I won't be able to keep myself up tonight. We're going to have some dinner and snuggle in front of the TV. That is always a good way to put me to sleep!

Sweet dreams ladies (or good morning depending on where you are).

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Africaqueen's dad has terminal cancer and was admitted to the hospital 2 days ago. That same day, she went in for bad cramps and they found she had a severe UTI. And that same day, her husband lost his job. 2 days later, she's being told it is another ectopic. Really? WTF! I pray she doesn't lose her other tube. No one deserves this kind of news.

I don't know if anyone heard, but they are having to take her other tube! :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Yeah meggles i read about Sarahs tube.....I seriously had a small breakdown when i read it last night....It was one of the reasons i shut down baby&bump, i couldnt deal with this bit of news....

I think all the signs are there that you ovulated hun, why dont you go and have the progesterone test on day 21 is it? It would clear things up once and for all hon... Whenever i am unsure that i ovulated i go have the test cause not knowing is so stressful....

Hearty im so excited for your scan! Thank god Tim is coming along to hold your hand babes! My scan is booked for the 22nd and ill be taking my good luck charm my daddy!!!! Obviously he wont be in the exam room with me (that would be kinda freaky!!) but so far whenever hes been with me for blood draws the results have been good.
Ill try to stay awake till about 1.30 am hun waiting for your update!

Mel, whats the story girl???? They are really testing your nerves with these test results girl!!! I would have gone mental on their ass...

True blood was a bit weird last night....I really fucking hate Tara's vampire....Whats his problem man????? I hope Eric doesnt get killed off!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Yeah meggles i read about Sarahs tube.....I seriously had a small breakdown when i read it last night....It was one of the reasons i shut down baby&bump, i couldnt deal with this bit of news....
> 
> I think all the signs are there that you ovulated hun, why dont you go and have the progesterone test on day 21 is it? It would clear things up once and for all hon... Whenever i am unsure that i ovulated i go have the test cause not knowing is so stressful....
> 
> Hearty im so excited for your scan! Thank god Tim is coming along to hold your hand babes! My scan is booked for the 22nd and ill be taking my good luck charm my daddy!!!! Obviously he wont be in the exam room with me (that would be kinda freaky!!) but so far whenever hes been with me for blood draws the results have been good.
> Ill try to stay awake till about 1.30 am hun waiting for your update!
> 
> Mel, whats the story girl???? They are really testing your nerves with these test results girl!!! I would have gone mental on their ass...
> 
> True blood was a bit weird last night....I really fucking hate Tara's vampire....Whats his problem man????? I hope Eric doesnt get killed off!!!!

If I don't get anything clearer, I'll go get them drawn on CD24. I have to assume it happened on CD17, since the post-O signs started that night. 

True Blood pissed me off, tbh. I'm going to rant a bit behind a spoiler tag... just in case anyone hasn't seen it yet!


Spoiler
I just nearly cried when Bill was being such a fucking dick to Sookie! OMG! I know he wasn't doing it to be mean, but the things he was saying? :cry:

And, Tara's vampire is an ugly piece of shit! :rofl: I can't stand him!!! Hasn't Tara been through enough yet? I mean, her mom... Mary Ann... Eggs... :dohh: Leave her alone!!!

Also... How much do I hate Bill's maker?!?! Its A LOT! :growlmad: I wish someone would stake that bitch!

Okay.. I can be done for now! It felt really nice to get that out though! :haha: I'm so obsessed!

Speaking of "obsessed"... I was watching A&E's new "Obsessed" show about people with OCD... and I realize each time just how close I am to being one of those people! I think it would be a very short jaunt to transition from my brain to theirs!!! :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

I think we should be positive and assume you did ov. CD 17, youve got the symptoms and all....Now another waiting game begins, jesus it feels like we spend our days waiting for one thing or another!!!!

I totally agree with your spoiler comments, even on tv some people can never catch a break.....


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> I think we should be positive and assume you did ov. CD 17, youve got the symptoms and all....Now another waiting game begins, jesus it feels like we spend our days waiting for one thing or another!!!!
> 
> I totally agree with your spoiler comments, even on tv some people can never catch a break.....

Yep yep! Damn True Blood!

Yeah... I actually have more symptoms of post-O than I even posted... the others are just less... uhm... awesome to talk about. But, WTH, right? I also seem to have gotten my "gassy" post-O symptom, and also the... uhm... looser bowel movement one. Both are dead giveaways... and I do have both... plus the boobs! So, I can't possibly imagine that it hasn't happened! Hopefully having more than bare minimum sleep will help show it!

Definitely wishing/waiting my life away!!! GRR!


----------



## vickyd

So youre another lucky "loose bowel, farty" post ov symptom chick??????
Its reassuring cause its a tell sign but can be very embarrasing!!!!!!!

How many hours of sleep do you get girl????????????????


----------



## Megg33k

I am!!! It blows! Very nice to have signs... but I wish they were more flattering ones! :blush:

I get more than 3 hours of sleep... but my husband wakes me up at 8:15 every morning to make me temp and tell me by before he goes to work! LOL I go right back to sleep after! I just didn't happen to fall asleep until 5am yesterday! Its 3:22am now! EEK!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I went for my first reflexology session last night and it was really good. I know the girl anyway so we were having a good natter. She picked up on a few things, she said my nose was 'blocked' (I have a spot on the inside of my nose which keeps scabbing over and not healing for about 2 months) and had some blockages in my neck too. One big thing was she went over my ankle and we both heard and felt two MASSIVE crunches and she said it was my ovaries.

She was quite shocked when I said I had two miscarriages as the 'blockages' almost suggested I would have problems conceiving in the first place. However when I told her that i'd had lots of surgery due to ovarian tumours/cysts she said she thinks it is scarring as that can show up as a blockage. I hope it's that and nothing serious. Honestly i'm convinced that the reason i'm miscarrying is because of dodgy eggs and i'm quite scared now.

So we'll see what happens now then I suppose. I'm still having a really strange cycle - I thought I had ovulated last week but i'm still getting residual OV pain so just keep BDing just to cover all bases!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, 4.5 hours and counting. Scared as shit. I read AQ's news this morning and thought I was going to puke. I don't even think she was feeling any symptoms. This was based on her blood work. Can you believe it?

But I did also read some news of a woman who is one day less than me and her scan today was great. So that was reassuring. 

I agree with your comments about True Blood. Enough said.

Megg, your chart continues to confuse me. It looks like you might have O'd but it isn't super clear. I think you have.

Vicky, when is your scan. I love that your dad is going with you. And I'm glad he won't be in the room with you. That would be freakish. 

Mel, any news?

Prgirl, why do you think you have bad eggs? Have the doctors said anything about scar tissue to you? What are your cycles normally like? How many have you had since your last loss? In terms of Ov'ing, do you do OPK's or chart your temps to know when you Ov? So many questions I have for you! 

Ok, girls, not sure how much I'll be on this site between now and my appointment. I'll post as soon as I can. I'm a nervous wreck and am not sure how I'm going to get through the next few hours. 

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - good luck this morning hun. Thinking of you and hope all goes well (as I am sure it will). 

The clinic opens at 9:00am, so another 51 minutes to go.....not counting down the time or anything, but yeah I am going mental waiting for these results. 

Those pills the nurse gave me for morning sickness are working wonders. I actually got to eat breakfast today, before noon!! The only bad thing is, they cause a bit of drowsiness.....Might be in for a long day...

Hope everyone is having a great day so far....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

heart tree said:


> Prgirl, why do you think you have bad eggs? Have the doctors said anything about scar tissue to you? What are your cycles normally like? How many have you had since your last loss? In terms of Ov'ing, do you do OPK's or chart your temps to know when you Ov? So many questions I have for you!

Both my losses have been at about 5 weeks when the yolk/fetal pole is trying to form, although my second loss wasn't confirmed until I was 10 weeks because it didn't go naturally. I guess I keep thinking there must be an egg problem otherwise it would be able to form a feotus?

My cycles range from 27-32 really, so within 'normal' limit. My longest cycle was 36 days and that was the one straight after coming off my contraception pill. I've only had one cycle since my last loss.

I bought OPK's ages ago and used them all up (I only bought 10) within a couple of cycles and couldn't seem to time it all right for a positive one. I don't temp because at this moment I'm not sure I would feel comfortable putting SO much into this as I think it'll just stress me out. However my friend has given me her clearblue digital fertility monitor thing which i'll start at CD1 if I don't get my BFP this cycle.

Anyway good luck for your scan, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> I went for my first reflexology session last night and it was really good. I know the girl anyway so we were having a good natter. She picked up on a few things, she said my nose was 'blocked' (I have a spot on the inside of my nose which keeps scabbing over and not healing for about 2 months) and had some blockages in my neck too. One big thing was she went over my ankle and we both heard and felt two MASSIVE crunches and she said it was my ovaries.
> 
> She was quite shocked when I said I had two miscarriages as the 'blockages' almost suggested I would have problems conceiving in the first place. However when I told her that i'd had lots of surgery due to ovarian tumours/cysts she said she thinks it is scarring as that can show up as a blockage. I hope it's that and nothing serious. Honestly i'm convinced that the reason i'm miscarrying is because of dodgy eggs and i'm quite scared now.
> 
> So we'll see what happens now then I suppose. I'm still having a really strange cycle - I thought I had ovulated last week but i'm still getting residual OV pain so just keep BDing just to cover all bases!

Strange cycle? Welcome to the club! :( I wish I didn't understand! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Hi girls, 4.5 hours and counting. Scared as shit. I read AQ's news this morning and thought I was going to puke. I don't even think she was feeling any symptoms. This was based on her blood work. Can you believe it?
> 
> But I did also read some news of a woman who is one day less than me and her scan today was great. So that was reassuring.
> 
> I agree with your comments about True Blood. Enough said.
> 
> Megg, your chart continues to confuse me. It looks like you might have O'd but it isn't super clear. I think you have.
> 
> Vicky, when is your scan. I love that your dad is going with you. And I'm glad he won't be in the room with you. That would be freakish.
> 
> Mel, any news?
> 
> Prgirl, why do you think you have bad eggs? Have the doctors said anything about scar tissue to you? What are your cycles normally like? How many have you had since your last loss? In terms of Ov'ing, do you do OPK's or chart your temps to know when you Ov? So many questions I have for you!
> 
> Ok, girls, not sure how much I'll be on this site between now and my appointment. I'll post as soon as I can. I'm a nervous wreck and am not sure how I'm going to get through the next few hours.
> 
> xoxo

I have no clue anymore! *throws hands up in the air*

I'm sure your scan will be fine! :hugs:



msarkozi said:


> Hearty - good luck this morning hun. Thinking of you and hope all goes well (as I am sure it will).
> 
> The clinic opens at 9:00am, so another 51 minutes to go.....not counting down the time or anything, but yeah I am going mental waiting for these results.
> 
> Those pills the nurse gave me for morning sickness are working wonders. I actually got to eat breakfast today, before noon!! The only bad thing is, they cause a bit of drowsiness.....Might be in for a long day...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day so far....

9 minutes and counting!!! :yipee: Hurry up, 9 minutes!!!



prgirl_cesca said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Prgirl, why do you think you have bad eggs? Have the doctors said anything about scar tissue to you? What are your cycles normally like? How many have you had since your last loss? In terms of Ov'ing, do you do OPK's or chart your temps to know when you Ov? So many questions I have for you!
> 
> Both my losses have been at about 5 weeks when the yolk/fetal pole is trying to form, although my second loss wasn't confirmed until I was 10 weeks because it didn't go naturally. I guess I keep thinking there must be an egg problem otherwise it would be able to form a feotus?
> 
> My cycles range from 27-32 really, so within 'normal' limit. My longest cycle was 36 days and that was the one straight after coming off my contraception pill. I've only had one cycle since my last loss.
> 
> I bought OPK's ages ago and used them all up (I only bought 10) within a couple of cycles and couldn't seem to time it all right for a positive one. I don't temp because at this moment I'm not sure I would feel comfortable putting SO much into this as I think it'll just stress me out. However my friend has given me her clearblue digital fertility monitor thing which i'll start at CD1 if I don't get my BFP this cycle.
> 
> Anyway good luck for your scan, I'm rooting for you!Click to expand...

My losses were around the same time. I've been assured that any loss so early is almost certainly due to chromosomal anomalies that have nothing to do with you. Generally, dodgy eggs would result in difficulty in conceiving at all rather than super early MC's! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

lol Meg, I'm watching the clock and wishing the phone to ring! I might give a call instead of waiting for them.....


----------



## Megg33k

18 minutes past! CALL!


----------



## msarkozi

I did....still no results yet!!! I'm getting so mad....apparently the blood doesn't go to the Hospital in the next Town, it is flown to Edmonton and done at the lab there. They are waiting to see the results in the computer, but I am sure if they would phone the lab and ask, they would have them. So they said I might have Friday's results, as well as yesterday's results today. I'm so frustrated, and I don't think they understand what it's like to be in my shoes right now.....those results are life and death....


----------



## Megg33k

That's shit! :hugs: I'm sorry they're jerking you around like that! Hoping you have them before the end of the hour!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Meg....I think I am going to decide for myself that the results show good news and that the hcg levels are climbing the way they should be, and everything is well.


----------



## Megg33k

I agree! I think that's precisely what you'll be finding out! :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good luck Hearty!! can't wait to hear how it's going!!
What the hell, mel? Can these people not figure out how to do their job? Your levels are going to be great though, so the wait will be worth it ;)


----------



## vickyd

Hearty ive been thinking about you all day babes, hope youre holding on ok and not puking your guts out!!!!! PMA PMA PMA all the way!!!!!!!

Mel seriously????? WTF???


----------



## cazza22

Thinking of you Heartylicious so excited to see baba. 

Mel WTF are they doing with your results hun? im sorry but they are totally taking the piss now ggggrrrrr!!! do they not realise how stressful this all is for u? I'd go ape shit if it was me! Believe me i am one nasty hormonal pregnant woman hahahaha :haha:
FX'd u both get fabulous news :happydance: i know u will & i cant wait.


----------



## msarkozi

I know eh?! (yes I am Canadian and like to say eh! lol). I am getting so frustrated with it, but I am trying to concentrate on work so I don't keep stressing myself out over it. 

I have a doctor appointment tomorrow morning (will be gone all morning, but will be back in the afternoon), and I also plan on letting the doctor know what the other doctor told me last week. I am guessing he is not going to be pleased one bit!

So does anyone else have any news or anything happening? I can't wait to hear about Hearty's scan. 

Has anyone heard from Nato at all? I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## Megg33k

She posted on FB 4 days ago... I guess she's okay. Haven't heard from her!


----------



## LucyJ

hey girls :hugs: just caught up with posts. So much for my day at home got a call at 7am this morning asking if I could go in and teach which I could so been working all day and got work for tomorrow which is good.

Hearty I am thinking about you and have been all day!!

Mel I cant believe you havnt heard yet how frustrating hope you get the results soon.

Megg I have no idea with your charts but I'm assuming you have O this month.

I have been starving all day today and feeling a bit nausous but think that maybe because I've been so hungry.


----------



## vickyd

Luce, when i was in the tww i had this strange sensation like between nausea and hunger pains. I dismissed the feeling cause i didnt wanna get my hopes up but im sure now it was very (very) low grade nausea!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I believe Hearty should be in the process of getting her scan right now. I'm so excited to hear about it.....

wow, bladder overload today! I think I have been to the washroom at least 10 times already since I have been awake this morning! I think I am going to get a sore fanjita from all this wiping! lol!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I hope so but really trying not to get my hopes up so just assuming it was because I was hungry and one of those things.



> I believe Hearty should be in the process of getting her scan right now. I'm so excited to hear about it.....

Me too Mel hope all is going well I'm so exicted for her!!


----------



## msarkozi

I keep coming to check and see if she has posted anything yet


----------



## cazza22

Where for art thou Hearty?? hehe x im a impatient bugger lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## roonsma

No news then....


----------



## Megg33k

No results from Hearty's scan or from Mel's bloods yet?!?! :hissy: WTF? Patience is a virtue that I don't have time for!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I'm going to phone in half an hour again; really losing my patience!


----------



## roonsma

FFS!! Poor you Msar, i was in tears when i had to ring on Friday for my blood results, its so terrifying. When she said the results weren't back i nearly lost it, luckily she chased them for me( i think she knew i was a woman on the edge)!!

They really don't get it do they?

:hugs: xx


----------



## msarkozi

ok, so I am impatient because I didn't wait half an hour to call......result #1 is in......I'm in tears - 38,780!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It increased from 8044 from a week before. I'm so friggin happy!!! At first I thought she said 3878 and my heart dropped, so I asked her to repeat it so I could write it down.....

What a huge relief!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

that's so awesome!!!! totally worth the wait, huh ;)


----------



## msarkozi

oh totally Amy. I am so very happy. I feel the stress leaving me now.....but I am feeling vengful to that doctor....I would do anything to kick him in the balls!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> ok, so I am impatient because I didn't wait half an hour to call......result #1 is in......I'm in tears - 38,780!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It increased from 8044 from a week before. I'm so friggin happy!!! At first I thought she said 3878 and my heart dropped, so I asked her to repeat it so I could write it down.....
> 
> What a huge relief!!

I would really like to do this ---> :wohoo: right now!!! OMG! OMG! OMG! I'm SOOOOO happy for you!!!! :yipee: OMG! :cloud9:



msarkozi said:


> oh totally Amy. I am so very happy. I feel the stress leaving me now.....but I am feeling vengful to that doctor....*I would do anything to kick him in the balls!*

Do it... and blame it on the 38,780mIU of HCG coursing through your veins with the healthy pregnancy that he made you think you were going to lose! FUCKER! :growlmad:


----------



## roonsma

MSARKOZI!!!!!

AMAZING NUMBERS-WELL DONE HUNNY XXXX

:happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks girls!!! Megg, you did that so much better then me, lol! That's how I am feeling......just want to run around because I am so excited and on cloud 9! and yes, that doctor is a total FUCKER!!! well said:)

Now we just need good news from Hearty!!


----------



## Megg33k

Where is Hearty with her good news?!?! I'm not patient enough for this!!!


----------



## msarkozi

woohoo, this day just gets better and better!! The nurse managed to change my u/s from Friday to tomorrow since I am already in getting one done!!!!! I get to see my little angel tomorrow:cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee:


----------



## roonsma

Ok ladies, i'm gonna have to cave and go to bed, i can barely keep my eyes open....Hearty i'll be dreamin off you hun xx

I check in as soon as i'm up in the morning 

Night night girls xx


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I hope everything is well hun! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, sorry to keep you all waiting. It has been an impossibly long and draining day. I have nothing good to share with you at all. There is a sac measuring 5+1, no yolk, no heartbeat and lots of "debris" in my uterus, which they think is blood. I'm 6+4 today. I basically had to make a decision to terminate the pregnancy on Friday in the operating room, wait until Monday and do it wide awake in my doctor's office or wait it out with the chance of having a miscarriage on the airplane that I'm taking on Tuesday night for my vacation. If it didn't happen on the plane, there would be a chance it would happen on my vacation, the beach perhaps. Lovely choices. Since I've had this procedure both awake and asleep, I opted to be asleep. Being awake for it was the most traumatic experience of my life. Plus that would mean doing it on Monday and then taking a plane on Tuesday. So, I go in this Friday to become un-pregnant. :cry:

My doctor was willing to wait to do another scan in a week but she said it really didn't look good. If I didn't have this vacation, I probably would wait it out another week. But honestly, my gut tells me this one isn't mine to keep, so why wait? Plus, the sooner I get this done, the sooner I will get the bleeding over with. I can't go into the ocean while I'm bleeding. I went to Hawaii 4 days after my first loss and couldn't go in the ocean at all. This time I'm going to Cape Cod and all we do is sit on the beach. I'm hoping I'll stop bleeding for part of the trip. 

I'm exhausted and empty. Not much more to say. My 5 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow. Might have some wine.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Hi girls, sorry to keep you all waiting. It has been an impossibly long and draining day. I have nothing good to share with you at all. There is a sac measuring 5+1, no yolk, no heartbeat and lots of "debris" in my uterus, which they think is blood. I'm 6+4 today. I basically had to make a decision to terminate the pregnancy on Friday in the operating room, wait until Monday and do it wide awake in my doctor's office or wait it out with the chance of having a miscarriage on the airplane that I'm taking on Tuesday night for my vacation. If it didn't happen on the plane, there would be a chance it would happen on my vacation, the beach perhaps. Lovely choices. Since I've had this procedure both awake and asleep, I opted to be asleep. Being awake for it was the most traumatic experience of my life. Plus that would mean doing it on Monday and then taking a plane on Tuesday. So, I go in this Friday to become un-pregnant. :cry:
> 
> My doctor was willing to wait to do another scan in a week but she said it really didn't look good. If I didn't have this vacation, I probably would wait it out another week. But honestly, my gut tells me this one isn't mine to keep, so why wait? Plus, the sooner I get this done, the sooner I will get the bleeding over with. I can't go into the ocean while I'm bleeding. I went to Hawaii 4 days after my first loss and couldn't go in the ocean at all. This time I'm going to Cape Cod and all we do is sit on the beach. I'm hoping I'll stop bleeding for part of the trip.
> 
> I'm exhausted and empty. Not much more to say. My 5 year wedding anniversary is tomorrow. Might have some wine.

Oh, Amanda! :hugs: I'm SO sorry! I wish I could be there to give you a real hug in person! I'm absolutely gutted for you!!! :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg. Gutted myself. I can't believe this is happening for the 3rd time. I feel...god, I don't even know how I feel. 

Desperate. That's how I feel.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Hearty!! I am so sad for you:cry: I feel like this is a mistake, and my heart aches for you. I wish I could do something for you:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Thanks Megg. Gutted myself. I can't believe this is happening for the 3rd time. I feel...god, I don't even know how I feel.
> 
> Desperate. That's how I feel.

I'm sure! :cry: I really want to be able to say something and make it all better... but I know I can't! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls, there is absolutely nothing to say. Nothing but my baby would make me feel better right now. 

I am thrilled for you Mel. I really am. I want you to get nice and fat with a beautiful bump. I'll follow close behind.


----------



## msarkozi

I know it is your anniversary tomorrow, and it's not the happiest of times, but I hope you and Tim take comfort in each other, and are able to support one another. We are here for both of you. No words are going to give you comfort at this time, and you can be as sad as you want to be. We are crying with you.:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... Give Tim our love as well! I know the men hurt too! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. Tim just smiled at your sentiment. He was such a rock with me today. I love him for that! He'll be with me every step of the way on Friday too.


----------



## msarkozi

I will be there with you in spirit, holding your hand.


----------



## heart tree

I just got a FB message from Nato! She heard that I had news. I just gave her the update and told her we missed her. It was nice to hear from her.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad he is there for you, love! Also glad that you heard from Nato. Its nice to know that she's okay! Wish it was under better circumstances that you had spoken to her though! :(


----------



## Allie84

Oh, hearty!.....I am so,so sorry. :cry: 

I know there are no words for right now, and I'm in shock reading this. I just can't believe it. My thoughts are with you and Tim and will continue to be to be through this. It's wonderful he's been such a rock through this and will be there with you Friday. As Mel said, be as sad as you want to be and take comfort in one another. I am wrapping my arms around you sending you the hugest virtual hug right now.....you are such a source of strength and inspiriation on this forum and I wish I could repay that but I don't know how. :( Thinking of you and sharing in your sadness. :cry: :hug:


----------



## Allie84

Mel, I am so thrilled with your numbers. They are fabulous. :hugs:

But I am feeling very somber at the moment, feeling absolutely heartbroken for hearty. :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie. I feel the same way :(


----------



## heart tree

Allie, you just did repay the strength and inspiration. Thank you sweet woman.

Ladies, if there is one thing I don't want, it is turning this into a glum thread. Of course we can all be sad and upset for my loss, but what I really want is to celebrate all of the good news around us. So please, let's also celebrate Mel as she deserves her moment in the sun today!

We'll all get our moments. I'm not giving up yet. Just will be on a little break for a while.


----------



## Megg33k

You really are amazing, Hearty! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty, I would sure like to focus on you today and not me if that's ok?? I'm going to have my scan tomorrow, and then I will share in the afternoon the news it brings. But right now I want you to feel comforted by all of us.:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks doll. In some ways, I'm becoming an old pro at this. How sad is that. I didn't let myself get attached to the bean in fear of this happening. It really does make it a little easier to bear. We're nowhere without hope and I just can't live my life feeling hopeless. I need light and life to surround me, which is what you girls are! It is also why you won't find me on the miscarriage forum. It is too dark for me. 

I just told my sister the news and we got to a point of laughing. She was the first person to make me laugh today and it felt so good. She told me she would give me her uterus as she is done with it. A uterine transplant if you will. I told her I would just let her make a baby for me as she makes such pretty ones. We had a good chuckle. 

I'm so glad I have a vacation planned and will be with my family for a week. I really need my mom right now. It will be such a good escape to be with them all. God and to think I was afraid I was going to be on vacation without Tim when I ovulated this month! Guess I don't need to worry about that anymore! My brother will at least be happy that he will have his drinking buddy back. And to be honest, I plan to get drunk more than once damn it!


----------



## msarkozi

Good for you Hearty. You are truly an inspiration! You deserve to have all the fun you can on your vacation, and I hope you get drunk several times. I find it does tend to ease the pain. I am glad you don't feel hopeless, and I know you are going to get your little angel soon. Live the moment for now, and take some time for yourself.


----------



## heart tree

My last post was in response to Megg.

This one is in response to yours Mel. Thanks for your sweet words. Honestly I don't want to focus too much on me. I've always hated being the center of attention. It's why I became a therapist, so someone else could be the center! That being said, I'll take all the love and hugs you want to give me tonight and even tomorrow. But, I do also want to turn the focus back onto the positive...you, Vicky, Roonsma, all the ladies who are going to test, Meggs Ov, etc. We can do that tomorrow though.

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

I actually started taking my BA of Psychology, but I haven't completed my degree yet. I have been debating about changing the major to Sociology instead. SO apparently I am taking Financial Accounting instead right now, lol! 

Well OH just phoned me and he is stuck at work still (since 7:30am), and he doesn't think he will be home until well after midnight. There is major issues at the gas plant, so he can't make it to the scan with me tomorrow. Meanwhile, one of my friends informed me that I have to take my camera with me if I want any pictures, as they don't print them there!!! 

Hearty - we will definitely focus on the positive, and we will continue to look forward to all the good things to come. Yours is coming too. Your bean is just trying to make sure it is perfect for you, because you deserve the best. When you get your sticky bean, it's going to be so proud to call you mom! 

I hope you are going to be able to sleep tonight........make sure you get some rest. xoxoxo


----------



## heart tree

You are a love Mel. Thank you. I will sleep tonight. Actually, I know I'll sleep very well. At least I know my fate. I don't have to fear anything now. I will sleep deep and long and hard. 

Sorry your OH isn't coming to your scan. I just know it is going to be a glorious one! Definitely take a picture. That seems like it will be awkward. They'll have a wand up inside you and you'll be telling them to stay still so you can get a good picture of the screen! LOL! That sounds like a TV show!!!

I just booked another plane ticket. Originally I was flying to Gettysburg, PA to hang with my siblings and then we were going to drive to Cape Cod the next day which is an 8-9 hour drive. Then I would fly back to California from Cape Cod. I bought 2 one way tickets and now I'm glad I did. I decided that I didn't want to be in a car for 8-9 hours while bleeding. Not only that, I'd be sharing the car with my brother. The gay one without a clue of how to be comforting in situations like this. No, no, not a good idea. So, I just booked a new one way ticket straight to Boston where my mom will pick me up and we'll drive 2 hours to Cape Cod. Much, much better. Plus, this flight is non-stop where the other one had a layover and I'm taking the red eye. In true fashion of a control freak, I LOATHE flying because I don't have control. The less take offs and landings, the better. And now, since I won't be pregnant, I can take an Ambien and knock my ass out for the whole flight. Aaahhh, there's the silver lining I was looking for!


----------



## msarkozi

LOL! glad you found the silver lining. I am sure you are going to have a great vacation and get some relaxation that you deserve. 

I don't blame you for flying at all. My OH thinks us Albertan's are crazy because we talk about driving 10-11 hours all the time as if it is nothing, and that is just to get us to the middle of the province! He is from New Brunswick, and he said that a 10 hour drive for them gets them to Toronto!! 

I will post a picture tomorrow if I can get a decent one. As you say, it can be quite interesting! :)

I am actually going to be heading to bed shortly, as I have to be up bright and early to drive an hour and a half tomorrow morning for my 9 am appointment:( Not sure why I booked it for so early....and I'm not allowed to eat anything (for the gall bladder scan), so I need to go find some food now so I'm not too starved in the morning. 

Hope you have a good night Hearty, and know that we are all thinking about you and Tim! :hugs: Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Megg33k

Ladies! Love reading the back and forth! You're all wonderful!!! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

This is a great group of girls. We are definitely all wonderful! I know I would be lost without all of you :hugs:

I'm off to find some food and then bed....I will post tomorrow afternoon when I get home.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, honey. Good luck on your scan tomorrow. Will be thinking about you. Sweet dreams.

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Best of luck tomorrow, Mel! :hugs: I'm sure it'll be amazing! G'night!


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I wasn't aware you were a therapist. I am contemplating getting my Master's in School Counseling and becoming a school counselor. I also dislike flying, and think it's a control thing. I have Xanax to help me fly (aka be too sleepy to care), and I think your new flight plan sounds like a good one. 

Even though some times I don't understand why crappy things happen, I do tend to believe that things happen for a reason and I think the universe was looking out for you having this vacation and time with your husband booked for this rough time. You also have such inner strength that I know you will get through this....but in the meantime it's perfectly okay to be sad and angry. I know _I_ am on your behalf! But, I'll do my best to be positive since I know it's what you want and what we all need right now. It's been a week of bad news on the TTAL forum, indeed....dispersed with some wonderful news, of course. 

Good night, everyone. :hugs: You truly are a wonderful group of women.

Good luck tomorrow, Mel. :hugs: Thinking of you. How funny you get to take your own photo.


----------



## vickyd

Id like to say Goodmorning but this is truely a crap morning so i wont even bother....
Hearty i love you and im here for you if you need me...
Mel good luck with the scan...
Sorry girls i dont feel like like i have anything fun to contribute today.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

What sad news to wake up to. I am so sorry for your loss hearty.

Good luck today Mel xxx


----------



## roonsma

I really don't know what to say Hearty, I just can't put it into words, i'm sick for you Sweets.

You're so lovely Hearty and such a rock i can't believe this is happening to you again.

Take care Hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## roonsma

msarkozi said:


> This is a great group of girls. We are definitely all wonderful! I know I would be lost without all of you :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to find some food and then bed....I will post tomorrow afternoon when I get home.

Good luck Hun xx


----------



## pregoinnorge

This definitely was not good news to read this morning :( And I am totally tongue-tied which is a total shame since hearty, you've always been so kind and eloquent with your words and comfort. You are such a strong woman and I truly admire you. I am glad you have such a wonderful husband! 
Please take care of yourself and try to enjoy your trip as much as possible - at least you found your silver lining! :hug:


----------



## Jaymes

Hearty, :nope:



pregoinnorge said:


> This definitely was not good news to read this morning :( And I am totally tongue-tied which is a total shame since hearty, you've always been so kind and eloquent with your words and comfort. You are such a strong woman and I truly admire you. I am glad you have such a wonderful husband!
> Please take care of yourself and try to enjoy your trip as much as possible - at least you found your silver lining! :hug:

As I have said before, I am terrible with words. This says exactly how I feel, probably better than I ever could. We LOVE you sweets! You have been there for me, if I (or we, I am sure) can help at all, just say the word. We are here for you! :hugs: -Jaymie


----------



## heart tree

Good morning everyone. It's 5:50am here. I woke up at 5:30 and couldn't fall back asleep. All of the realities of my life started flooding into my brain. For a brief moment in sleep I was able to go back to a land of being pregnant and happy. When I woke up, I was stung by the reality of it all. I'm so so sad. They say 3 times is so rare. Well I feel like I should play the lottery given my luck with odds. Maybe I would hit the jackpot. 

I was feeling strength last night. Now I'm wondering if I was in shock. I feel heavier this morning and much more fragile. I'm writing this through my tears. I don't know how I'm going to pick myself up and move on. How do we all do it? I know I have twice already, but I can't remember how to do it. Do any of you remember? 

Uuuggh, I have to go to work today and meet with a client. My eyes are practically swollen shut. In truth, it will be better than staying at home and dwelling on this, but it still won't be easy. I just got a new boss 2 weeks ago and I'm trying to figure out if I should tell her. If it were my old boss, I would have told her 2 weeks ago when I found out I was pregnant. She went through my last 2 losses with me. I wish she was still here, she's like my surrogate mother. Do I tell the new boss? She's very kind, but she's my age. She's a social worker (all of my colleagues are social workers and therapists) so she'll be understanding, I'm sure. It just feels awkward to tell a stranger. I don't know. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I'm lost...


----------



## Jaymes

Oh Amanda. I wish I were there with you... That we all were there with you, to give you strength and love. :hugs: I am so sorry.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I'm back home (only had a half day of work) so have managed to get on here I sent you a private message on facebook.

I am so very sorry for what has happened it brakes my heart that you are going through this I want to give you a big hug :hugs2:. I have no words but wanted you to know I am here for you whatever you need.

I dont know how any of us have got through what we've been through and how you do it again I guess you take it one day at a time and to talk I think that is so important. Also I would say allow yourself to feel it give yourself time and be kind to yourself. You and Tim need to get through this together spend time together and look after one another.

As for telling your new boss I would I think as hard as it is to tell people I think it is important you boss knows what your dealing with and what your going through.

I am thinking of you and Tim massive :hugs: to you both. Sending lots of love.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the advice Lucy. This is what I need right now. Someone else to tell me what to do. My brain isn't working right now. I did get your message on FB by the way. Thanks love.

I also got a message from Nato and I'm sure she wouldn't mind if I shared. She has decided to come back to B&B only when she gets her BFP. She feels like she puts too much pressure on herself when she is on the site. It sounds like she wants to take a more relaxed approach to ttc. She said she is 12dpo today and she isn't going to get her BFP this month. Hopefully she'll get it next month so we can have her back.


----------



## LucyJ

Whatever you need I'm well we are all here for you. How's Tim doing?

Thanks for the information about Nato is good to know she's doing alright I understand her reasoning guess she just needed a brake well I hope she gets her BFP soon.


----------



## heart tree

Tim's ok. He said he didn't know the baby, so he's more sad about me than the baby. He is so amazing and wonderful. He's passed this test twice before. I know he'll get me through this again. It's our 5 year wedding anniversary. As I reflect on our 5 years, it is hard not to think about all of the tragedy. My step-father died, my father sustained a traumatic brain injury, his father battled lung cancer, we lost 3 babies. We are so due for some good news. I try to remember that my father and his father survived. My father isn't the same guy though. Brain injury is a weird thing. He appears to be fine, but he is different. Less empathetic. His father is 80 and very weak after his chemo and radiation. He's in remission, but it has taken it's toll. We need some good news that doesn't stem from bad news. We need pure joy in our lives. It is bound to happen. Life can't just be a continuous stream of bad, can it?


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> Good morning everyone. It's 5:50am here. I woke up at 5:30 and couldn't fall back asleep. All of the realities of my life started flooding into my brain. For a brief moment in sleep I was able to go back to a land of being pregnant and happy. When I woke up, I was stung by the reality of it all. I'm so so sad. They say 3 times is so rare. Well I feel like I should play the lottery given my luck with odds. Maybe I would hit the jackpot.
> 
> I was feeling strength last night. Now I'm wondering if I was in shock. I feel heavier this morning and much more fragile. I'm writing this through my tears. I don't know how I'm going to pick myself up and move on. How do we all do it? I know I have twice already, but I can't remember how to do it. Do any of you remember?
> 
> Uuuggh, I have to go to work today and meet with a client. My eyes are practically swollen shut. In truth, it will be better than staying at home and dwelling on this, but it still won't be easy. I just got a new boss 2 weeks ago and I'm trying to figure out if I should tell her. If it were my old boss, I would have told her 2 weeks ago when I found out I was pregnant. She went through my last 2 losses with me. I wish she was still here, she's like my surrogate mother. Do I tell the new boss? She's very kind, but she's my age. She's a social worker (all of my colleagues are social workers and therapists) so she'll be understanding, I'm sure. It just feels awkward to tell a stranger. I don't know. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I'm lost...

I don't know how anyone gets through what you're going through but you will Sweetie, its going to be a slog but you'll pick yourself up again, lean on us Hun-we'll help when you need us.

You need to tell your boss Hun, you can't go through this without her support, any woman would support and help you as much as she could.

I'm so sad for you and your hubby hun, with you and Africa's news over the last couple of days its really hit home, i'm so scared now too.

Take care Sweetie, be good to yourselves xxx:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

> Tim's ok. He said he didn't know the baby, so he's more sad about me than the baby. He is so amazing and wonderful. He's passed this test twice before. I know he'll get me through this again. It's our 5 year wedding anniversary. As I reflect on our 5 years, it is hard not to think about all of the tragedy. My step-father died, my father sustained a traumatic brain injury, his father battled lung cancer, we lost 3 babies. We are so due for some good news. I try to remember that my father and his father survived. My father isn't the same guy though. Brain injury is a weird thing. He appears to be fine, but he is different. Less empathetic. His father is 80 and very weak after his chemo and radiation. He's in remission, but it has taken it's toll. We need some good news that doesn't stem from bad news. We need pure joy in our lives. It is bound to happen. Life can't just be a continuous stream of bad, can it?

Oh sweetheart you both have had a rough time of it, it just goes to show what a strong couple you are and with each other you can get through this. I generally believe you will have the pure joy you long for it will happen. I hope you can celebrate your wedding anniversary. I am pleased Tim is doing okay and is being there for you. You really realise when the bad stuff happens what a rock our OH's are my hubby was amazing when I lost our baby and I thank my lucky stars that I have him.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Roonsma, I will tell my boss. You and Lucy have convinced me.

Lucy, I agree. I think things like this either bring you closer together as a couple or tear you apart. We are closer than ever since all of this. I also thank my lucky stars for Tim. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## heart tree

Ok ladies, I'm off to work now. I'll check in later. Hope you all are having a good day.

Mel, good luck today sweets. Hope you see a squiggly happy bean today!


----------



## cazza22

Hearty I have just Wept all the way home from work on my tram!
I cannot believe I am reading this. Words can only bring u comfort in knowing that each and every woman on this thread is hugging u hard and crying with you babe. 
I know the 3rd time seems like the end of the world hearty, I was there in that dark place of people telling me "3rd time lucky" blah blah bullshit! And it feels like ur the most unlucky person in the world but I PROMISE it gets easier, just like it did with our other 2 losses. I've found that I got stronger once I'd mourned my loss & I swear I'm so much more determined now than ever and you will too :hugs:. Give yourself time to heal both mentally & physically & when u feel ready take mouse steps back into it don't just leap.

Something u have is a place to come when ur feeling shit & vent to your hearts content!! & believe me my darling were all ears & available with open arms to vent along side you!!!! Lov u loads Hun ur such an amazing woman & us disco girls would be lost without u!
Massive hugs sweet pea x x x lov Caz


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Cazza. I've been waiting to hear from you actually because I know you've been here too. Your words give me strength. They make me feel like I will get through this. Are you doing anything differently? Have you gotten any answers? Are you talking to a specialist? That's the next step for me even though my insurance won't cover it. I need to try to get some answers. 

My friggin' boss isn't at work today. I just broke down to the receptionist. She keeps telling me to go home. I can't unfortunately. I'm a mess.


----------



## cazza22

Huny the tests I had were for things like to check if my blood was clotting, also all the hormone tests, mutations & chromosome defects, I don't know the exact names of them but there were 10 all together & lee had 1 aswell to do with chromosomes.
All of ours came back normal? I was confused to say the least. My fertility specialist is fabulous he is determined to make me healthily pregnant bless him. I have to call him the minute I get my next BFP for scheduled fortnightly scans and blood levels :-( I'm so scared to be honest but totally dertermined to be a mum .
Your Dr should most definetely refer you now. I don't understand how ur health system works chick but mine went through the NHS here in the uk. If I went private the main tests I needed were approx £200 each so I don't know what that is in dollars? It's gotta be worth every penny though right? I hope it's not too expensive babes x x

let us know if u go home sweet ok x lov Caz


Hearty u need to go home u cannot be in work right now!!! Just get your coat and leave right now! U can phone in and tell her why your ur not able for work. I can't believe you've pushed itself to even go in babe u need to think of yourself right now!!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Good morning everyone. It's 5:50am here. I woke up at 5:30 and couldn't fall back asleep. All of the realities of my life started flooding into my brain. For a brief moment in sleep I was able to go back to a land of being pregnant and happy. When I woke up, I was stung by the reality of it all. I'm so so sad. They say 3 times is so rare. Well I feel like I should play the lottery given my luck with odds. Maybe I would hit the jackpot.
> 
> I was feeling strength last night. Now I'm wondering if I was in shock. I feel heavier this morning and much more fragile. I'm writing this through my tears. I don't know how I'm going to pick myself up and move on. *How do we all do it? I know I have twice already, but I can't remember how to do it. Do any of you remember? *
> 
> Uuuggh, I have to go to work today and meet with a client. My eyes are practically swollen shut. In truth, it will be better than staying at home and dwelling on this, but it still won't be easy. I just got a new boss 2 weeks ago and I'm trying to figure out if I should tell her. If it were my old boss, I would have told her 2 weeks ago when I found out I was pregnant. She went through my last 2 losses with me. I wish she was still here, she's like my surrogate mother. Do I tell the new boss? She's very kind, but she's my age. She's a social worker (all of my colleagues are social workers and therapists) so she'll be understanding, I'm sure. It just feels awkward to tell a stranger. I don't know. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I'm lost...

About how to do it... I think its just that as much as it hurts to think of starting over, the thought of giving up hurts more... so we just DO! :hugs:

I really wish you weren't at work! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Thanks for the advice Lucy. This is what I need right now. Someone else to tell me what to do. My brain isn't working right now. I did get your message on FB by the way. Thanks love.
> 
> I also got a message from Nato and I'm sure she wouldn't mind if I shared. She has decided to come back to B&B only when she gets her BFP. She feels like she puts too much pressure on herself when she is on the site. It sounds like she wants to take a more relaxed approach to ttc. She said she is 12dpo today and she isn't going to get her BFP this month. Hopefully she'll get it next month so we can have her back.

I wish Nato the best of luck! I hope we get her back soon! Thanks for reporting in!



heart tree said:


> Tim's ok. He said he didn't know the baby, so he's more sad about me than the baby. He is so amazing and wonderful. He's passed this test twice before. I know he'll get me through this again. It's our 5 year wedding anniversary. As I reflect on our 5 years, it is hard not to think about all of the tragedy. My step-father died, my father sustained a traumatic brain injury, his father battled lung cancer, we lost 3 babies. We are so due for some good news. I try to remember that my father and his father survived. My father isn't the same guy though. Brain injury is a weird thing. He appears to be fine, but he is different. Less empathetic. His father is 80 and very weak after his chemo and radiation. He's in remission, but it has taken it's toll. We need some good news that doesn't stem from bad news. *We need pure joy in our lives. It is bound to happen. Life can't just be a continuous stream of bad, can it?*

I can't allow myself to believe that it can be bad forever! I don't think I could will myself out of bed each morning if that were the case! So, I cling to the thought that it MUST get better! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im so happy that Tim is being such a rock for you. The only good thing that came from my losses was how much stronger as a couple me and Alex became. I know now that we can handle pretty much anything that comes our way.
I think you should take a couple of days off work. I never so much as took one day off around the time of my losses and i ended up bursting into tears at meetings weeks after. You need to be in a place where if you need to cry, scream, break things you are free to do- DONT REPRESS your feelings. 
As you know im an atheist but coming back from work today i couldnt help but walk into a little chapel and light a candle for you and Tim...Who knows maybe im wrong and someone out there will start aying attention...


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hearty im so happy that Tim is being such a rock for you. The only good thing that came from my losses was how much stronger as a couple me and Alex became. I know now that we can handle pretty much anything that comes our way.
> I think you should take a couple of days off work. I never so much as took one day off around the time of my losses and i ended up bursting into tears at meetings weeks after. You need to be in a place where if you need to cry, scream, break things you are free to do- DONT REPRESS your feelings.
> *As you know im an atheist but coming back from work today i couldnt help but walk into a little chapel and light a candle for you and Tim...Who knows maybe im wrong and someone out there will start aying attention...*

As a fellow atheist... I would totally do that! *nods* Good to cover the bases... just in case! That made me cry! You're wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Heart tree I am so very sorry for your loss:hugs: I just went through my 3rd miscarriage as well... it is so unfair. It took us 9 months to concieve our twins and it was the first time we ever got to see heart beats on an ultrasound so we were so sure that it was meant to be... but I lost them on 4th of July just like the last one. Miscarriage is hard because we go through so many emotions and the remaing hormones don't help. Right after I lost them I was a wreck and spent most of the day crying at work so finally I broke down and told my boss so that I could go home. For me it helps to just take time for my self and my husband (his name is Tim also) and just like how you described your hubby mine is the same way... he always just knows the right things to say to bring me back from all the gloom and doom so we are both lucky we have such wonderful partners. Even though it is difficult at times I keep myself going by hanging on to hope that it will happen someday and I make sure to focus on all the good things that are in my life. Just remember that people grieve differently and time can eventually heal all wounds. We will have our babies some day and we are going to love them so much more because of what we have had to go throug to get them:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I think thats a lovely thing to do steve and I did that after we lost our little one.



> My friggin' boss isn't at work today. I just broke down to the receptionist. She keeps telling me to go home. I can't unfortunately. I'm a mess.

Sweetheart you need to go home is there anyway you can or if you cant today then take a few days off you need to give yourself some time.


----------



## vickyd

There's a church in the greek island of Tinos that supposidly hols a portrait of the virgin Mary that performs miracles...Maybe well end up there on our knees. The knee part isnt mine, thats what they literally do, the crawl up the hill leading to the church!!!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amanda - Megg just told me. I am so terribly sorry. I can't believe this has happened to you again. x


----------



## heart tree

cazza22 said:


> Huny the tests I had were for things like to check if my blood was clotting, also all the hormone tests, mutations & chromosome defects, I don't know the exact names of them but there were 10 all together & lee had 1 aswell to do with chromosomes.
> All of ours came back normal? I was confused to say the least. My fertility specialist is fabulous he is determined to make me healthily pregnant bless him. I have to call him the minute I get my next BFP for scheduled fortnightly scans and blood levels :-( I'm so scared to be honest but totally dertermined to be a mum .
> Your Dr should most definetely refer you now. I don't understand how ur health system works chick but mine went through the NHS here in the uk. If I went private the main tests I needed were approx £200 each so I don't know what that is in dollars? It's gotta be worth every penny though right? I hope it's not too expensive babes x x
> 
> let us know if u go home sweet ok x lov Caz
> 
> 
> Hearty u need to go home u cannot be in work right now!!! Just get your coat and leave right now! U can phone in and tell her why your ur not able for work. I can't believe you've pushed itself to even go in babe u need to think of yourself right now!!

Thanks babe. I actually did get all of those tests done, 17 vials of blood plus a hysteroscopy and they couldn't find anything wrong. Luckily all that was covered by insurance. I'll pay for a consult with a fertility specialist just to see if they have any thoughts. It will be worth every penny.

You know, I actually like being at work. I'm in an office by myself, so can cry and write to you when I need to. I'm on call today which means I'm not seeing clients in person but am taking calls from clients calling for the first time. It's actually pretty easy and nice to talk to other people about their problems rather than dwell on mine. My work is incredibly supportive and already they have rallied around me. I'm taking Friday off for the D&C and then will have the weekend to recover. I'm also taking Monday off. Will go into work on Tuesday and then will get on a plane Tuesday night. 

It is so comforting to read your posts and hear the strength in your words. It moves me forward. Thank you my sweets.


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Hearty im so happy that Tim is being such a rock for you. The only good thing that came from my losses was how much stronger as a couple me and Alex became. I know now that we can handle pretty much anything that comes our way.
> I think you should take a couple of days off work. I never so much as took one day off around the time of my losses and i ended up bursting into tears at meetings weeks after. You need to be in a place where if you need to cry, scream, break things you are free to do- DONT REPRESS your feelings.
> As you know im an atheist but coming back from work today i couldnt help but walk into a little chapel and light a candle for you and Tim...Who knows maybe im wrong and someone out there will start aying attention...

Thanks Vicky. It's true, this is a test of marriage and it is nice when we realize the marriage is solid. 

As I mentioned to Cazza, I will take some time off in a few days. Thank god for my upcoming vacation. 

Thank you so much for the candle. I wasn't given a religion when I was born and I don't practice one, but I have my own spirituality. Nature is my temple. I'll take a candle, a blowing leaf, a butterfly whatever! If someone wants to pay attention, I'm here!


----------



## cazza22

your 1 amazing woman hearts :hugs: & im glad ur find some strength in my words babe, alls i can say to that is Ditto 

we'll all get there together & wow are we gonna be amazing parents or what !!!!!! take care of yourself & massive cuddles to you & Tim xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

hoping:) said:


> Heart tree I am so very sorry for your loss:hugs: I just went through my 3rd miscarriage as well... it is so unfair. It took us 9 months to concieve our twins and it was the first time we ever got to see heart beats on an ultrasound so we were so sure that it was meant to be... but I lost them on 4th of July just like the last one. Miscarriage is hard because we go through so many emotions and the remaing hormones don't help. Right after I lost them I was a wreck and spent most of the day crying at work so finally I broke down and told my boss so that I could go home. For me it helps to just take time for my self and my husband (his name is Tim also) and just like how you described your hubby mine is the same way... he always just knows the right things to say to bring me back from all the gloom and doom so we are both lucky we have such wonderful partners. Even though it is difficult at times I keep myself going by hanging on to hope that it will happen someday and I make sure to focus on all the good things that are in my life. Just remember that people grieve differently and time can eventually heal all wounds. We will have our babies some day and we are going to love them so much more because of what we have had to go throug to get them:hugs:

Oh god honey, I saw your post about having twins in the PAL section and was so thrilled for you. The last post I saw was that they were only seeing one heartbeat. I didn't see what happened after that. I'm so, so, deeply sorry that you are going through this too. Thank you so much for reaching out. It helps to hear from people who have been through this the same number of times. I don't know why, but it does. You are still so close to your loss and already you have such amazing perspective. You give me hope that I will be ok and will get through this. Thank you again. As your name says, it is important to remain forever "hopeful"

xoxo


----------



## vickyd

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I'm feeling better girls. It really is amazing how talking to you helps. The power of community is palpable to me right now. 

Vicky, I'm dying to know when your scan is.

I'm also anxious to hear from Mel. Has anyone heard anything? We don't need this to focus on me!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty my scan is on the 22nd. As usual im in complete denial, i was supposed to throw a bachelorette party for my bff on the 23d but i changed the date to 29th in case i need an emergency D&C pathetic i know....Hot doc was like, strange that youre putting it off, i shared the reason with him and he hung up on me!!!!! He called back a minute later to yell at me again!!!!
Just to make you laugh a bit, ive discovered that my body hair issue has become over the top and i now have the beginning of a goatee....Seriously the best gift anyone could get me now is a box set of tweezers..


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> Hearty my scan is on the 22nd. As usual im in complete denial, i was supposed to throw a bachelorette party for my bff on the 23d but i changed the date to 29th in case i need an emergency D&C pathetic i know....Hot doc was like, strange that youre putting it off, i shared the reason with him and he hung up on me!!!!! He called back a minute later to yell at me again!!!!
> Just to make you laugh a bit, ive discovered that my body hair issue has become over the top and i now have the beginning of a goatee....Seriously the best gift anyone could get me now is a box set of tweezers..

:rofl: Or you could make a feature of it, a pleat perhaps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: xx


----------



## heart tree

OMG, I'm still laughing at hot doc hanging up on you and then calling you back to yell at you some more :rofl: That is freakin' hilarious!

I agree with Roonsma, you could do something stylish with the goatee. It could be a new fashion trend!


----------



## vickyd

What can i say.....Its my fate as greek woman!!!!!!!!!!!
next stage is nasty sideburns!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Lately he seems to be yelling at me alot.....Maybe he has a crush on me??????????? That would be weird during an examination...


----------



## heart tree

I'm of Irish descent, but I'm hairy too, it's just blond. I actually had a hair competition with the Greek woman in my office. My arms rival hers, but the blond disguises it. I can seriously shave in the shower, get goose bumps in the shower and have the hair grow back before I even get out of the shower. It is so annoying. Luckily I married a guy who loves stubbly legs! Go figure! 

Vicky, you could easily do a 70's disco theme with the sideburns!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Lately he seems to be yelling at me alot.....Maybe he has a crush on me??????????? That would be weird during an examination...

Hot doc likes Vicky! Hot doc likes Vicky!

You need to bring a camera with you to your next appointment and take his photo. Maybe not during the exam though, that would be extra weird.


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> What can i say.....Its my fate as greek woman!!!!!!!!!!!
> next stage is nasty sideburns!!!!

Don't worry Vicky, we've got hairy facial moles in our family, big ass moles with about 3 whopping wirey hairs sprouting from them!! i have vivid childhood memories of trying to avoid kissing my Granny and Aunties!!! 

I can't wait for those to start, making me gag just thinking about it!!


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Lately he seems to be yelling at me alot.....Maybe he has a crush on me??????????? That would be weird during an examination...
> 
> Hot doc likes Vicky! Hot doc likes Vicky!
> 
> You need to bring a camera with you to your next appointment and take his photo. Maybe not during the exam though, that would be extra weird.Click to expand...

Now i have to definately take a pic at some point!!!!!!! I could snap one quicky while hes busy "investigating" down there!!!!!:rofl::rofl:

Yeah my sis is a natural blonde and she beats me on the arm hair, i actually dont have hairy arms at all!!!!!

We also have family members with huge wowza moles in all the wrong places, usually centered around the mouth EWWWW!!!! And this whole kissing on both cheeks ritual can be pretty gross let me tell ya!!


----------



## vickyd

My new look!


----------



## roonsma

Imagine hot docs surprise to look up from your foof examination a see you brandishing your camera!!! hilarious!!!

Yeah gross moles are always in places you have to go near, yuurrrgghh, can't think of them anymore!! x


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> View attachment 99223
> 
> 
> My new look!

looking good Vicky!!! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, I'm gagging at the thought of the gross moles! Thanks ladies!

Love the new look Vicky :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I especially like the way it is manicured. Very neat and tidy.


----------



## vickyd

Knowing him hed probably strike a pose!!!
I was in labour for 16 hours with my first angel Electra, and hot doc was in my room the whole time basically flirting with the midwives who were all pretty hot young things!!!! He also flirted back with all my girlfriends who developed instant crushes on him....This whole flirting scenario is the only thing that got me through those very difficult hours!


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, I am seriously laughing so hard right now I'm crying (good tears!!!) 

I'm imagining him down in your business only to look up and strike a pose for you. Oh my god, that is funny.

Aside from the obvious sadness and trauma of your experience, the whole scene sounds like something out of a dark comedy. How the hell is anyone flirting at a time like this? Especially your doctor? But thank god if it got you through those hours. 

Hot doc is quite the personality isn't he? Is he married?


----------



## roonsma

So basically the whole of Greece fancies hot doc!!

You got a get us a photo of this man, England needs a hot doc to perv over!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

hahaha loving the hairy talk girls!

Being of Irish/Spanish descent I am very hairy. I think one of the most annoying things about TTCing (apart from the obvious lack of baby) is the constant hair removal. My bikini line is SO sore and bumpy after me having to shave up pretty much every day from CD10 to CD20!


----------



## vickyd

I think doctors respond to the personality they are dealing with. Like i told you before my basic coping mechanism is to laugh at my problem or make sick jokes that at first makes everyone uncomfortable. My friends know how i deal so as soon as they entered the room where i was waiting to give birth they started flirting like crazy bitches. This sort of caught on to hot doc and the midwivesas well!!! He is quite a personality though even on his own!!!
Yeah he is married to his high school sweetheart and they have 2 little girls.


----------



## heart tree

prgirl_cesca said:


> hahaha loving the hairy talk girls!
> 
> Being of Irish/Spanish descent I am very hairy. I think one of the most annoying things about TTCing (apart from the obvious lack of baby) is the constant hair removal. My bikini line is SO sore and bumpy after me having to shave up pretty much every day from CD10 to CD20!

That's so funny! My husband basically knows when it's business time because my legs aren't stubbly! If they are smooth, it means business.

My Spanish step-father was the least hairy person I know! My brother is half Irish half Spanish and he also has no hair. How strange? Where did that come from? Maybe the women inherit the hairy gene in Spain? That's probably it. Give the women one more thing to have to deal with!


----------



## vickyd

prgirl_cesca said:


> hahaha loving the hairy talk girls!
> 
> Being of Irish/Spanish descent I am very hairy. I think one of the most annoying things about TTCing (apart from the obvious lack of baby) is the constant hair removal. My bikini line is SO sore and bumpy after me having to shave up pretty much every day from CD10 to CD20!

I shave everywhere except bikini! I leave that to the proffesionals darling!!!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, it sounds like some sort of weird sex club you had going on in there. He must love you as a patient. You certainly aren't boring!


----------



## roonsma

prgirl_cesca said:


> hahaha loving the hairy talk girls!
> 
> Being of Irish/Spanish descent I am very hairy. I think one of the most annoying things about TTCing (apart from the obvious lack of baby) is the constant hair removal. My bikini line is SO sore and bumpy after me having to shave up pretty much every day from CD10 to CD20!

Well PR girl, your a better woman than i am, the only time my bikini line gets a shave is when i'm going swimming, hubby has to deal with it au naturelle!! In my defense i am blessed with a fairly neat foof, its when i get older and it creeps upwards and outwards i'll start to worry! x


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> Vicky, it sounds like some sort of weird sex club you had going on in there. He must love you as a patient. You certainly aren't boring!

Actually he does love having me as a patient, he says this all the time! And why not?
1. We argue science all the time
2. I keep him on his toes with my inspirational (loony)questions
3. I make his work challenging, i mean whats fun about a woman who gets pregnant and actually gives birth to a live child?????????????????????//
4. Im not too bad to look at

All in all its a win win situation for both of us!!!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, mine's pretty neat too, luckily. I'm pretty lucky on that front. I fear the day when I'm too old to take care of certain personal things that no one else knows about though.


----------



## vickyd

roonsma said:


> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> hahaha loving the hairy talk girls!
> 
> Being of Irish/Spanish descent I am very hairy. I think one of the most annoying things about TTCing (apart from the obvious lack of baby) is the constant hair removal. My bikini line is SO sore and bumpy after me having to shave up pretty much every day from CD10 to CD20!
> 
> Well PR girl, your a better woman than i am, the only time my bikini line gets a shave is when i'm going swimming, hubby has to deal with it au naturelle!! In my defense i am blessed with a fairly neat foof, its when i get older and it creeps upwards and outwards i'll start to worry! xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh my god i almost choked!!!! The things we talk about in this thread!!!!!
LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Vicky, it sounds like some sort of weird sex club you had going on in there. He must love you as a patient. You certainly aren't boring!
> 
> Actually he does love having me as a patient, he says this all the time! And why not?
> 1. We argue science all the time
> 2. I keep him on his toes with my inspirational (loony)questions
> 3. I make his work challenging, i mean whats fun about a woman who gets pregnant and actually gives birth to a live child?????????????????????//
> 4. Im not too bad to look at
> 
> All in all its a win win situation for both of us!!!Click to expand...

Exactly my point. He must adore you! Who needs the boring basic woman? I bet he went into practice just to get a patient like you. I wonder if he lets any of his other patients call him like he lets you. I think he has a soft spot in his heart for you. And why shouldn't he? He has all the reasons above!!!


----------



## heart tree

Ok girls, I need your opinion. After the D&C on Friday, I need to avoid things like swimming in the ocean and sex since I'll be bleeding and my cervix will be open. I'm so incredibly pale and would love to do a spray tan. Do you think that is too risky? I don't want to do it before Friday because it will wear off by the time I go on vacation. I want to do it sometime next week. I've done them before. I don't think any of it has ever creeped inside me. What do you think?


----------



## vickyd

Here Here!!! Fuck boring women!!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> Ok girls, I need your opinion. After the D&C on Friday, I need to avoid things like swimming in the ocean and sex since I'll be bleeding and my cervix will be open. I'm so incredibly pale and would love to do a spray tan. Do you think that is too risky? I don't want to do it before Friday because it will wear off by the time I go on vacation. I want to do it sometime next week. I've done them before. I don't think any of it has ever creeped inside me. What do you think?

Go for it honey, it no big deal honestly!! Trust me im a doctor!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Here Here!!! Fuck boring women!!!!!!

Yeah, they suck! With their perfect lives and their perfect pregnancies. BORING! YAWN! I can barely even think about them I'm so bored!


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> Ok girls, I need your opinion. After the D&C on Friday, I need to avoid things like swimming in the ocean and sex since I'll be bleeding and my cervix will be open. I'm so incredibly pale and would love to do a spray tan. Do you think that is too risky? I don't want to do it before Friday because it will wear off by the time I go on vacation. I want to do it sometime next week. I've done them before. I don't think any of it has ever creeped inside me. What do you think?

I can't imagine it would hurt Hearty, never thought of that one, dare i say -have you googled it?
x


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, I need your opinion. After the D&C on Friday, I need to avoid things like swimming in the ocean and sex since I'll be bleeding and my cervix will be open. I'm so incredibly pale and would love to do a spray tan. Do you think that is too risky? I don't want to do it before Friday because it will wear off by the time I go on vacation. I want to do it sometime next week. I've done them before. I don't think any of it has ever creeped inside me. What do you think?
> 
> Go for it honey, it no big deal honestly!! Trust me im a doctor!!!!!!Click to expand...

Sweet! So when I get my exam and the doctor asks what all that brown stuff is in my lady parts, I'll tell her that my doctor Vickyd said it was ok! 

Yeah, I'm thinking it should be ok. I'll squeeze my fanjita really tight.


----------



## heart tree

No, I haven't googled it yet. Will take a looksie right now.

BTW, where is Megg?? I saw your chart honey. WTF?????


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, I need your opinion. After the D&C on Friday, I need to avoid things like swimming in the ocean and sex since I'll be bleeding and my cervix will be open. I'm so incredibly pale and would love to do a spray tan. Do you think that is too risky? I don't want to do it before Friday because it will wear off by the time I go on vacation. I want to do it sometime next week. I've done them before. I don't think any of it has ever creeped inside me. What do you think?
> 
> Go for it honey, it no big deal honestly!! Trust me im a doctor!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet! So when I get my exam and the doctor asks what all that brown stuff is in my lady parts, I'll tell her that my doctor Vickyd said it was ok!
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking it should be ok. I'll squeeze my fanjita really tight.Click to expand...


Oh my god hearty you are one gifted bitch!!!!!!!! Do you do those vagina clunches while seated at your pc at work?????????????????????:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Hot doc would be impressed!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Couldn't find anything on google.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

vickyd said:


> Do you do those vagina clunches while seated at your pc at work?????????????????????:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Hot doc would be impressed!!!!!

Like Samantha Jones in Sex and the City?!! :lol:


----------



## heart tree

I have been known to practice vag squeezes in the past. Not on a regular basis though. Sometimes I notice that I'm clenching it without even thinking about it. I don't know if it is stress or just something I do. I'm hoping it will keep it nice and tight throughout old age! That should make Tim happy!! And I'd do anything to impress hot doc!


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I do the clenches sometimes during the deed when i wanna quicken the process!!!! It really works....

Keep your paws off my hot doc bitch!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

vickyd said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I do the clenches sometimes during the deed when i wanna quicken the process!!!! It really works....

I do it afterwards to freak my husband out!! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, totally when doing the deed. It is a brilliant trick!

Oh, listen to me bitch, I'm coming over to Greece and getting hot doc. I need something to keep my mind off all this shit! You can have him back when you are having your healthy baby. Though he might not want you anymore because you'll turn into one of those boring women!


----------



## vickyd

We have so much power dont we????? I mean they cant do anything cool like that!


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> Yeah, totally when doing the deed. It is a brilliant trick!
> 
> Oh, listen to me bitch, I'm coming over to Greece and getting hot doc. I need something to keep my mind off all this shit! You can have him back when you are having your healthy baby. Though he might not want you anymore because you'll turn into one of those boring women!

OooooHH!!! Sneaky Hearty using that card!!!! I like!!!!!
Just for that i will loan him to you, but i want him back in ti top condition!!!
And for the record i can never be boring, i have decades of trauma on my shoulders darling, just ask any one of my many therapists!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

I have to use all of my sneaky cards while I can. It's not every day I can get away with this!

Ok, I'll give him back in better condition than I found him...promise!

If you ever got boring I would divorce you on this site. 

BTW, where is Mel???


----------



## heart tree

Oh damn! I just realized I accidentally erased my Disco Tester banner. Can someone send me the code so I don't have to go back and look for it in the June tester thread?


----------



## vickyd

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg


----------



## vickyd

Ok that was stupid.... I tried to cut and paste the code....
What should i do?


----------



## heart tree

hee hee. Alter the code in some way. Put a * at the beginning of the code.


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, I need your opinion. After the D&C on Friday, I need to avoid things like swimming in the ocean and sex since I'll be bleeding and my cervix will be open. I'm so incredibly pale and would love to do a spray tan. Do you think that is too risky? I don't want to do it before Friday because it will wear off by the time I go on vacation. I want to do it sometime next week. I've done them before. I don't think any of it has ever creeped inside me. What do you think?
> 
> Go for it honey, it no big deal honestly!! Trust me im a doctor!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet! So when I get my exam and the doctor asks what all that brown stuff is in my lady parts, I'll tell her that my doctor Vickyd said it was ok!
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking it should be ok. I'll squeeze my fanjita really tight.Click to expand...

All i can visualise now is Hearty having a spray tan with fanjita clenched!! Hearty i have thought of a flaw to your plan, when i clench mine i also screw my face up, could be a bad move hearty- a) the beauty therapist will think your trying not to fart and b) you'll get dodgy tan lines all over your face!!:haha:


----------



## vickyd

*https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg*


----------



## vickyd

Ok i added the * symbol before and after!!! any more bright ideas ????


----------



## heart tree

I think I can keep the face unclenched. Luckily here, it is an automated booth that you go in. No beauty therapist involved! It's kind of like a spray tan car wash!
 



Attached Files:







mystic_2_2l34_w52r_gnhj_rn8m_sjwv_uhg8_ill5_gqnq_vzhd.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## vickyd

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg123

I added the 123 at the end


----------



## heart tree

You are sassy today miss Vick! Love it! I'll go back and find Megg's original thread. I know she altered the code, can't remember how she did it. 

I have to call a client now. Need to log off for a while. Love you girls!!!


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> I think I can keep the face unclenched. Luckily here, it is an automated booth that you go in. No beauty therapist involved! It's kind of like a spray tan car wash!

OMG!!! How bizarre, so i presume you just set it for what you want!!

How cool!!


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> I think I can keep the face unclenched. Luckily here, it is an automated booth that you go in. No beauty therapist involved! It's kind of like a spray tan car wash!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Remember that episode in friends where Ross gets one side done over and over again????? That was so hilarious!!!! Do that and take pics, then send them to us and we can have a good laugh at you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

My loves i have to go to bed now...I will dream of hairy faces, moles, tanned fanjitas and hairy bush thanks to you guys!!!!! nighty night


----------



## msarkozi

just wanted to quickly give an update, as I am out the door in a minute again. The ultrasound was great. At first he nearly gave me a heart attack by asking where the baby was?! Then he found it, phew! Baby has a strong heart beat at 132 bpm, and apparently has a large head (so does OH, so this is gonna hurt!). I was only allowed to take 2 pictures, and they aren't very clear. I will post a picture later. My due date is February 28th, so I am one day ahead of what I thought I was. The second blood results is great - 56,927. So doing really good. 

I haven't read any of the other posts yet, but I will catch up as soon as I am back home (going to visit OH's aunt - I bought her flowers as a thank you).


----------



## roonsma

Fantastic Msar!! Its lovely to hear some great news xx

:happydance:


----------



## Jaymes

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg Click the image button then insert this.


----------



## pregoinnorge

great news Mel!!! you must be so relieved :)


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Vicky, it sounds like some sort of weird sex club you had going on in there. He must love you as a patient. You certainly aren't boring!
> 
> Actually he does love having me as a patient, he says this all the time! And why not?
> 1. We argue science all the time
> 2. I keep him on his toes with my inspirational (loony)questions
> 3. I make his work challenging, i mean *whats fun about a woman who gets pregnant and actually gives birth to a live child?????????????????????*//
> 4. Im not too bad to look at
> 
> All in all its a win win situation for both of us!!!Click to expand...

Showing what an absolutely horrible person I am, I laughed really loud when I read that! I feel like I should apologize! LOL

P.S. When a woman at the hospital asked me why I was having all the blood tests (she was looking for my official diagnosis), I made her very uncomfortable by responding in a chipper voice, "I kill babies!... Oh, but only my own! Not yours!" :rofl:



heart tree said:


> Ok girls, I need your opinion. After the D&C on Friday, I need to avoid things like swimming in the ocean and sex since I'll be bleeding and my cervix will be open. I'm so incredibly pale and would love to do a spray tan. Do you think that is too risky? I don't want to do it before Friday because it will wear off by the time I go on vacation. I want to do it sometime next week. I've done them before. I don't think any of it has ever creeped inside me. What do you think?

I don't think you have to worry about being spray tanned on the inside! Get your spray tan! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> No, I haven't googled it yet. Will take a looksie right now.
> 
> BTW, where is Megg?? I saw your chart honey. WTF?????

I'm HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE! I was asleep!!! My chart is a raggedy ass piece of shit. Kevin says I O'd this morning... I did have a dream about lots of pain in the girly region... maybe it was real? In the dream, I'd been watching lots of "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" (had in real life too) and was scared the pain was labor and I didn't know it! :rofl: I'm such a twat! Hoping he's right! FX'd for temp rise in the morning!



vickyd said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> *I do the clenches sometimes during the deed when i wanna quicken the process!!!! It really works....*
> 
> Keep your paws off my hot doc bitch!!!!!!

YES IT DOES! Thank [insert deity here] for that!



vickyd said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, totally when doing the deed. It is a brilliant trick!
> 
> Oh, listen to me bitch, I'm coming over to Greece and getting hot doc. I need something to keep my mind off all this shit! You can have him back when you are having your healthy baby. Though he might not want you anymore because you'll turn into one of those boring women!
> 
> OooooHH!!! Sneaky Hearty using that card!!!! I like!!!!!
> Just for that i will loan him to you, but i want him back in ti top condition!!!
> And for the record i can never be boring, i have decades of trauma on my shoulders darling, just ask any one of my many therapists!!!!!!Click to expand...

Watch out... I think Hearty actually could be considered one of your therapists! It is what she does! And, this might as well be the loony bin! :dohh:



heart tree said:


> I have to use all of my sneaky cards while I can. It's not every day I can get away with this!
> 
> Ok, I'll give him back in better condition than I found him...promise!
> 
> *If you ever got boring I would divorce you on this site. *
> 
> BTW, where is Mel???

Aww... I have a "future wife" on BnB... and another girl has recently had my child... she also inseminated me through txt the other night... all very clinical! I think we might have lost our minds!



vickyd said:


> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg

:rofl:



vickyd said:


> *https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg*

:rofl::rofl:



vickyd said:


> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg123
> 
> I added the 123 at the end

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



Jaymes said:


> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg Click the image button then insert this.

Code (no *'s): [*img]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/img]

Who sees where the *'s go now? Hmmm? :rofl: Love you girls to pieces!!!



msarkozi said:


> just wanted to quickly give an update, as I am out the door in a minute again. The ultrasound was great. At first he nearly gave me a heart attack by asking where the baby was?! Then he found it, phew! Baby has a strong heart beat at 132 bpm, and apparently has a large head (so does OH, so this is gonna hurt!). I was only allowed to take 2 pictures, and they aren't very clear. I will post a picture later. My due date is February 28th, so I am one day ahead of what I thought I was. The second blood results is great - 56,927. So doing really good.
> 
> I haven't read any of the other posts yet, but I will catch up as soon as I am back home (going to visit OH's aunt - I bought her flowers as a thank you).

:yipee: That's fantastic! :hugs:


AFM... Fuck my chart! It I don't get a monster spike tomorrow, I'm done! I'm not even upset... I'm just tired of it! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

I am so relieved!! I almost cried when I heard the heart beat. My friend told me it's going to be a boy since it is 132 bpm, so I guess we will see. The neat thing is, my due date is the same day my BFF had her baby this year!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02406.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Megg33k

I'm also going to say boy, and it has nothing to do with the heart rate! :hugs: Gorgeous piccy!!!


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Mel, that is wonderful news. What a relief after all the bad news. You deserve it.


----------



## msarkozi

I've always had this feeling it was a boy as well, so I want to see if I am right or not. Can't wait for the one scan so we can find out for sure! 

The dr sent a letter to the gyno today as well, letting them know my mom's history as well as mine, so he said to expect a call from them. My mom had to be stitched at 3 months with my brother, and at 5 months with me. So we are thinking I might have the same issue. 

Oh, and I even scored the doctor's phone number today! lol! He told me to phone him if I ever have any issues, just not if the issue is what to have for dinner:) He is a great doctor, and I am so glad to have him.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Hearty! Happy Anniversary to you and Tim. I hope you are able to enjoy it :hugs:

I also agree that you should take a couple days off of work. After my mc, I took a couple days off of work and it really helped. I spent the two days putting together a new computer desk, so it really took my mind off of it. Being at home really helped, especially since I didn't want to be around anyone at work. So take a couple days for yourself!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Anniversary, Amanda!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> just wanted to quickly give an update, as I am out the door in a minute again. The ultrasound was great. At first he nearly gave me a heart attack by asking where the baby was?! Then he found it, phew! Baby has a strong heart beat at 132 bpm, and apparently has a large head (so does OH, so this is gonna hurt!). I was only allowed to take 2 pictures, and they aren't very clear. I will post a picture later. My due date is February 28th, so I am one day ahead of what I thought I was. The second blood results is great - 56,927. So doing really good.
> 
> I haven't read any of the other posts yet, but I will catch up as soon as I am back home (going to visit OH's aunt - I bought her flowers as a thank you).

Yay Mel! So so happy to hear the great news!
AFM... (I can't write that without giggling)
I got a smiley!
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hdlHfa-yy-8/TD2hBXfakgI/AAAAAAAAAU8/IkBieCbMOV4/s320/IMG_1017.jpg


----------



## msarkozi

yah Jaymes!!! seeing a smiley face always puts a smile on your own face:) Get busy girl!!:sex::sex::sex:


----------



## aussiettc

wow i've missed a fair bit haven't i. I'm not going back to read the pages i missed cause it takes to long. 

:hug: heartree i'm sorry you are going through this again.

Ok now i've never had a spray tan but am scared to get one now incase it might go into my girly bits. lol

AFM i still have got anything on my OPK and this cycle has turned out to be a dud. i call the Dr tomorrow morning to see where i go from here. Oh well such is life


----------



## Jaymes

This is the darkest OPK line I've EVER seen! WOW! 
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hdlHfa-yy-8/TD5XF55_bOI/AAAAAAAAAVE/8efwwLh7IC0/s320/IMG_1022.jpg


----------



## Jaymes

aussiettc said:


> wow i've missed a fair bit haven't i. I'm not going back to read the pages i missed cause it takes to long.
> 
> :hug: heartree i'm sorry you are going through this again.
> 
> Ok now i've never had a spray tan but am scared to get one now incase it might go into my girly bits. lol
> 
> AFM i still have got anything on my OPK and this cycle has turned out to be a dud. i call the Dr tomorrow morning to see where i go from here. Oh well such is life

OMG I am sorry, I think we posted at the same time... Forgive me?


----------



## aussiettc

its ok i don't mind i'm actually jellous i never get true positive on my OPK ever i have what i call a Mary+ i think its kinda like your middle one. I know i definatly O when they are like that cause that how i fell and los the last one:thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

mine were never dark either Jaymes. When I thought it looked good, I would use the digital one after just to make sure


----------



## Jaymes

Me too! I was totally shocked to see that one because the darkest mine have ever been is the first one! That is why I am so super excited about it!


----------



## Megg33k

OPKs looking great, Jaymie!

Sorry about the dud cycle, Mary! :hugs:

Can someone promise me a temp spike in the morning?

P.S. I tried EA Sports Active for the first time tonight... That was SUPER unfortunate! I feel older, fatter, and more out of shape than EVER! :dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

lol Meg....I only tried that once and haven't again. I prefer Wii Fit instead, or the Biggest Loser one


----------



## Megg33k

See, I traded Wii Fit for it because it bored me to death! Hated Wii Fit! :( I'm hoping if I do it in the morning (rather than right after eating) I can do it without wanting to vomit!!! FX'd!


----------



## Jaymes

Wanting to vomit is always a sign of a good work out... for me at least. Even typing this out, on my phone is killing my arms. One more day of my class this week, then I move on to the wii fit for the weekend. :D


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Vicky, it sounds like some sort of weird sex club you had going on in there. He must love you as a patient. You certainly aren't boring!
> 
> Actually he does love having me as a patient, he says this all the time! And why not?
> 1. We argue science all the time
> 2. I keep him on his toes with my inspirational (loony)questions
> 3. I make his work challenging, i mean *whats fun about a woman who gets pregnant and actually gives birth to a live child?????????????????????*//
> 4. Im not too bad to look at
> 
> All in all its a win win situation for both of us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Showing what an absolutely horrible person I am, I laughed really loud when I read that! I feel like I should apologize! LOL
> 
> P.S. When a woman at the hospital asked me why I was having all the blood tests (she was looking for my official diagnosis), I made her very uncomfortable by responding in a chipper voice, "I kill babies!... Oh, but only my own! Not yours!" :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, I need your opinion. After the D&C on Friday, I need to avoid things like swimming in the ocean and sex since I'll be bleeding and my cervix will be open. I'm so incredibly pale and would love to do a spray tan. Do you think that is too risky? I don't want to do it before Friday because it will wear off by the time I go on vacation. I want to do it sometime next week. I've done them before. I don't think any of it has ever creeped inside me. What do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you have to worry about being spray tanned on the inside! Get your spray tan! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> No, I haven't googled it yet. Will take a looksie right now.
> 
> BTW, where is Megg?? I saw your chart honey. WTF?????Click to expand...
> 
> I'm HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE! I was asleep!!! My chart is a raggedy ass piece of shit. Kevin says I O'd this morning... I did have a dream about lots of pain in the girly region... maybe it was real? In the dream, I'd been watching lots of "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" (had in real life too) and was scared the pain was labor and I didn't know it! :rofl: I'm such a twat! Hoping he's right! FX'd for temp rise in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> *I do the clenches sometimes during the deed when i wanna quicken the process!!!! It really works....*
> 
> Keep your paws off my hot doc bitch!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> YES IT DOES! Thank [insert deity here] for that!
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, totally when doing the deed. It is a brilliant trick!
> 
> Oh, listen to me bitch, I'm coming over to Greece and getting hot doc. I need something to keep my mind off all this shit! You can have him back when you are having your healthy baby. Though he might not want you anymore because you'll turn into one of those boring women!Click to expand...
> 
> OooooHH!!! Sneaky Hearty using that card!!!! I like!!!!!
> Just for that i will loan him to you, but i want him back in ti top condition!!!
> And for the record i can never be boring, i have decades of trauma on my shoulders darling, just ask any one of my many therapists!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Watch out... I think Hearty actually could be considered one of your therapists! It is what she does! And, this might as well be the loony bin! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> I have to use all of my sneaky cards while I can. It's not every day I can get away with this!
> 
> Ok, I'll give him back in better condition than I found him...promise!
> 
> *If you ever got boring I would divorce you on this site. *
> 
> BTW, where is Mel???Click to expand...
> 
> Aww... I have a "future wife" on BnB... and another girl has recently had my child... she also inseminated me through txt the other night... all very clinical! I think we might have lost our minds!
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> *https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg*Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg123
> 
> I added the 123 at the endClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg Click the image button then insert this.Click to expand...
> 
> Code (no *'s): [*img]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/img]
> 
> Who sees where the *'s go now? Hmmm? :rofl: Love you girls to pieces!!!
> 
> 
> 
> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to quickly give an update, as I am out the door in a minute again. The ultrasound was great. At first he nearly gave me a heart attack by asking where the baby was?! Then he found it, phew! Baby has a strong heart beat at 132 bpm, and apparently has a large head (so does OH, so this is gonna hurt!). I was only allowed to take 2 pictures, and they aren't very clear. I will post a picture later. My due date is February 28th, so I am one day ahead of what I thought I was. The second blood results is great - 56,927. So doing really good.
> 
> I haven't read any of the other posts yet, but I will catch up as soon as I am back home (going to visit OH's aunt - I bought her flowers as a thank you).Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: That's fantastic! :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM... Fuck my chart! It I don't get a monster spike tomorrow, I'm done! I'm not even upset... I'm just tired of it! LOLClick to expand...

You're one sick puppy too aren't ya???????If only i could have seen the look on the nurse's face PRICELESS!!!!!!!

Yeah laugh away at my complete lack of computer skills bitch!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

WooooHooo Mel!!!!!! We need more good news!!!!!
Dont be expecting any from me bitches!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh girls I am in the worst mood today.

Last night something just snapped inside me and I sobbed on my husband's shoulder for about half an hour :-(

My friend had just had her first scan and everything was ok - despite bleeding at 5/6 weeks. I'm so happy for her but why couldn't *I* have stopped bleeding first time around and everything be fine? Also, seeing poor heart tree's news on here and a situation very familiar to my second MC and she's having to go through a third makes me feel really down.

I have proper stabby pains in my lower tummy and this feels like PMS. I'm CD22 today so I thought it would be a bit early for PMS?!


----------



## vickyd

We all have tose crap "why me" days hun.... There's nothing we can do but pick ourselves up and try to carry on with a smile!!!! Or come here and talk about pubic hair!!!!
How long is your cycle? mine is 30 days and around cd 24 i get PMS


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My cycle varies. I'm testing as if its a 32 day cycle which is the maximum. Usually i'm about 27-30 days.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good morning girls! So much to catch up on! Can't believe I missed the conversation about pubic hair. haha, next time I guess!
I can't believe I've managed to stay strong and not test! I still don't have any symptoms that I can tell. I think I am supposed to get AF tomorrow or Saturday, but I am not sure how normal my cycles are after the MC. I had a smiley face OPT on July 2 though...
How are you feeling vicky? have you been able to relax a little bit? was it hard to quit smoking? I've developed this nasty habit since I moved to Norway...I snus sometimes at work! I know it sounds disgusting, but it's not chewing tobacco, it's like this:
https://tobaccoproducts.org/index.php/Catch_Snus
Not the best habit to have, but we all have to have our vices, no?

When are the other girls testing? Should we have our own little testing day?

I've been thinking about you a lot, Amanda...I totally know what you mean about wanting to see your mom. Sometimes a visit with my mom that's the only thing that can lift my spirits. I hope you can enjoy your vacation as much as possible! I would love to go to the beach! We have beaches here in Norway, but it's just always too effing cold. :(


----------



## Megg33k

I could handle a small testing day thing... As long as we keep the group small, I don't mind! :)


----------



## vickyd

Amy im embarassed to admit that i have not yet quit smoking....Im terrible i know but to be honest until i hear the heartbeat next week i do not consider myself preggo. My doc told me to relax about the smoking right now, we will cross that bridge next week.

Good for you for not testing yet!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Morning. Not a good one. I'm bleeding. I just emailed my doctor, but it is still so early she won't see it for a few hours. I'm supposed to see a client in her home today and more importantly, I have an appointment to get my hair done! It's not a lot of blood and there is no pain. I'm afraid it will get worse though. I'm not sure what to do. I've actually never had a mc like this before. My first one I had a blood clot that bled, but the baby stayed inside of me. The second one wasn't developing so they terminated. I never bled. I don't know what to expect. Any thoughts?


----------



## vickyd

Hearty babes i think you should skip work first of all and stay home till you reach your doc...


----------



## Jaymes

Stay at home, they'll understand. Personally, I think i'd go for the hair appt unless it's really bad... Just me though. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, that's what Tim is saying too. It's just so tough. I work for a non-profit agency and we are very short staffed. There is really no one to cover my position. Given that I'm going on vacation, I won't be able to see this client for over a month. I just keep thinking if I'm not in pain, I should just meet with her. But I know you are right. I probably need to reschedule with her and talk to my doctor. 

In some ways, I feel relieved. The last two didn't feel like your normal miscarriages. There were weird things happening that no one could really explain. This one actually feels like a run of the mill miscarriage. I don't know why, but it makes me feel better. It makes me feel normal. And it makes me feel like I might not have some weird mystery diagnosis where I will never be able to carry a baby. I feel like this is just a bad luck, regular miscarriage and I can go on to get pregnant with a healthy baby. Tim seems to feel the same way about this one too. It's weird how you start looking at things in a different way. So yay for me and my "normal" miscarriage!

PS - I still want to get my hair done. The thought of going on vacation with roots is horrible. Luckily, my hair salon is right next door to the hospital and my doctor's office!


----------



## heart tree

Jaymes said:


> Stay at home, they'll understand. Personally, I think i'd go for the hair appt unless it's really bad... Just me though. :hugs:

Hee hee, Jaymie, that's what I'm thinking too about the hair appt. I've always said that if you can't feel good, you might as well look good. I want to have beautiful hair and a spray tan for my beach vacation damn it!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty it makes perfect sence to me that you are feeling more normal with a natural miscarriage. I would definately prefer it to the mmc where you feel your body is cheating you!!!
Go get your hair done, im sure you'll be the beach hottie this year!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - in the scheme of things, I am glad to hear that it is a natural miscarriage. When I had mine, I had a clot come out first and then the bleeding started to happen. The bleeding wasn't anything major, and the mc was over in a matter of hours. A couple days later was when I started having cramps, and the bleeding was light and only lasted for a few days. Once the bleeding stops, your cycle should return to normal, and you can start testing for ovulation. 

Definitely go get your hair done still. If you do start getting cramps, I would take some advil or something for it. Maybe lay down and rest for awhile too. If you feel up to it, meet with your client (if it is a long meeting, I would reschedule). But by no means should you feel obligated to have to meet with the client.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks babes. I'm also kind of happy that I'm bleeding because my body is saying it is time to end this. My boobs haven't hurt for a few days and I never got nausea. I'm hoping this means my hcg will go down a lot faster than the last 2 times and that I'll get AF a lot sooner. It took me almost 2 months to get AF both other times. So yeah, I'm actually in a better place today than I was yesterday. It is so so strange. I also know now that I made the right decision to schedule the D&C tomorrow. I'm glad I didn't opt to wait until Monday or try to wait until after my vacation. I feel validated. 

I'm going to get through this, I can see that now. It feels really good.

I'm getting my hair done as long as I'm not in excruciating pain today. Thanks for the advice ladies. I knew I could count on you!!!


----------



## Allie84

Good morning girlies!! :)

Wow, I have missed alot. So....we've been 'stealing' the neighbors internet since we moved and they found out-oops- so now we no longer have free internet. :blush: We aren't getting our own until Tuesday *sob* What will I do without you girls? I'm actually sitting in a coffee shop before work right now just so I could get caught up on everything! 

Vicky, your posts had me LMAO here sipping my latte!! I want to see a pic of this hot doc......

Mel, WOOHOO! Congrats babe!! :hugs: Hmmm, I'm saying boy too but I it may just be the fact that everyone's leaning that way. 

And hearty, big massive :hug:. It sounds like a 'normal' miscarriage to me and I'm glad you are finding comfort in that. That being said, I'm with Jaymes and think you should stay home today since you are bleeding and call your doc. I'm also so glad your colleagues are being so supportive. :hugs:

Well, I've gotta run and get to work....


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - we will miss you too! At least it is only a few days, and you will have it again. Have a good day at work:)


----------



## heart tree

msarkozi said:


> Hearty - in the scheme of things, I am glad to hear that it is a natural miscarriage. When I had mine, I had a clot come out first and then the bleeding started to happen. The bleeding wasn't anything major, and the mc was over in a matter of hours. A couple days later was when I started having cramps, and the bleeding was light and only lasted for a few days. Once the bleeding stops, your cycle should return to normal, and you can start testing for ovulation.
> 
> Definitely go get your hair done still. If you do start getting cramps, I would take some advil or something for it. Maybe lay down and rest for awhile too. If you feel up to it, meet with your client (if it is a long meeting, I would reschedule). But by no means should you feel obligated to have to meet with the client.

Oh, thanks Mel. That's kind of what I needed to hear, a first hand experience of this. Sorry to make you relive it, but I really appreciate it. I keep feeling like this is just going to be like a period. I was thinking I would just have a lot of pads and advil on hand today, but may try to go about my day as normal. I don't need to decide about my client for a few more hours, so I'm going to wait it out a little longer and see.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, you naughty girl! We'll miss you honey bun. See you back here soon.


----------



## pregoinnorge

My situation was very similar to mel's. well I spotted brown discharge for a couple of days, but then the bleeding started. Mine lasted a little longer, actually had contraction-like cramps that came in waves for about an hour with heavy clotting, and then it was over...just light bleeding for the rest of the week. Then AF came 29 days later, but I am not sure if I oved that cycle or not. My HCG levels were at zero at about 3 weeks, so I must have had some stuff left over.
Of course I was upset, but I focused hard on an important conference I had that week and gave a presentation to a large audience the day after all of this. I had to continue on with normal life--whether that was a good idea or not, I don't know. Some people told me I should have taken longer to grieve, but I guess that's just not me.

Anyway, I am glad that you find comfort in knowing this is a normal MC. How sad that we in this group consider this kind of stuff normal though? Makes me sad somehow.

So, go out and get your hair done so you can enjoy your beach vacation knowing you look hot :)


----------



## msarkozi

It pretty much was just like a period for sure, just with higher emotions of what was happening. My cousin and I went to the shopping mall for awhile, and then we went to get ice cream and just drove to a spot and parked while we ate our cones and talked. Then we drove around a little bit, and she took me back to my hotel where I had a nap for a couple of hours. I remember waking up and remembering what had happened and felt like I was in a nightmare. I ended up going back to the mall for a little bit again, and I think distracting myself helped some for sure. 

I hope this is all over quickly for you so your body can get back to normal. Will your doctor do blood tests for you to monitor when your hcg levels have reached 0?


----------



## msarkozi

I think it is good that we can share our experiences as well. It helps the healing.


----------



## heart tree

You girls are great. When I woke up this morning it was some pink blood when I wiped. Now there is just some brown blood when I wipe. No cramping and no real bleeding. I think I'm still going to get the D&C tomorrow because I really don't want to have to deal with this on the plane. I also think I might go on with my day as planned. I'm going to pop some advil now just in case and wear a pad, black pants and a long shirt to cover my bum. I'll go meet with my client because honestly I know she needs me and it will make me feel better knowing I'm doing something productive. Then I'll go get my hair done. Of course, if I have any severe symptoms, I'll go see my doctor. I can't believe how peaceful I feel right now. Reading your experiences has helped me tremendously. Especially knowing that Mel has a little heartbeat in her belly right now. It makes me hopeful. Love you girls. 

I'll check in later and let you know how I'm doing. Hope you all are having a lovely day.

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

Try to enjoy your day today and not think about what is going on......thinking of you!

xoxoxo


----------



## vickyd

Allie84 said:


> Good morning girlies!! :)
> 
> Wow, I have missed alot. So....we've been 'stealing' the neighbors internet since we moved and they found out-oops- so now we no longer have free internet. :blush: We aren't getting our own until Tuesday *sob* What will I do without you girls? I'm actually sitting in a coffee shop before work right now just so I could get caught up on everything!
> 
> Vicky, your posts had me LMAO here sipping my latte!! I want to see a pic of this hot doc......
> 
> Mel, WOOHOO! Congrats babe!! :hugs: Hmmm, I'm saying boy too but I it may just be the fact that everyone's leaning that way.
> 
> And hearty, big massive :hug:. It sounds like a 'normal' miscarriage to me and I'm glad you are finding comfort in that. That being said, I'm with Jaymes and think you should stay home today since you are bleeding and call your doc. I'm also so glad your colleagues are being so supportive. :hugs:
> 
> Well, I've gotta run and get to work....

Your neighbours suck!!!! We let both our neighbours steal our internet!!!! We made a deal that they can have our internet if occasionally they walk our dog if were really late getting back from work.

Hearty are you gonna have a radical hair change?? After my last mmc i went from black hair to tons of various colour highlights at least 3 shades lighter. I needed to get rid of the "dark" surrounding my head!!

So im off to my parent's for dinner, ill log on later this evening so you all better have amusing shit for me to read ok????


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Vicky. Hope you have a great dinner.....what are you having??? i'm totally into food these days:)


----------



## vickyd

I have no idea...Hopefully its not fish (we eat tons of fish in my family) im fancying some pasta but since my neurotic sister will be there we will probably have lettuce and broccoli....She is the most disciplined person i know when it comes to food and makes everyone else around her feel guilty for eating say a peice of cheese with their lettuce GRRRRR!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh that sucks! After my ultrasounds yesterday, I went and had waffles that I have been craving. Then a few hours later I went and had a chinese food buffet for lunch. Then I decided I wanted KFC and Subway!! So I brought home the KFC for supper, and I have Subway for lunch today. Food is so good right now, lol!


----------



## LucyJ

hey girls, 

Been catching up on all the posts you guys make me laugh so much love you all.

:rofl::rofl:

Mel oh my god thats great news and that pic wow its just perfect I got a bit teary reading your post and then seeing your pic. I'm so happy for you. As far as the food you go for it eat whatever you want. I'm now wanting chinese hmmmm.

Amanda hope your doing okay today and your alright at work sending you massive :hugs: Oh and I want a pic of your hair!!

AFM: well I caved and tested today and it was BFN :cry: I think it may be a bit to early I've been back over my dates and wasn't sure whether I used the spotting as first day (which means I'd be due today) or if I use the day I started bleeding properly (which means I'd be due monday).


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Lucy! I just ate a lot of grapes (had to move the bag away from me), and now I am totally bloated! ugh! 

I'm sorry about your BFN. It could be too early yet. Wait until Monday and then test again. I am sending you lots of PMA! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Its quiet in here today! :( 

Ovaries still on vacation apparently! :growlmad: 

Went to see Sorcerer's Apprentice today... It was FANTABULOUS!!! :yipee:


----------



## msarkozi

yes, very quiet indeed. I am afraid we are not responding to Vicky's request of giving her something to read when she gets back from dinner:dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

wow! yesterday when I was at my Dr appt, he had sent a letter off to the gyno stating my mom's history (having to be stitched at 3 months and 5 months in her pregnancies), as well as mine, and he told me to expect a phone call as they will probably want to see me. Well, they just called! I am amazed at how quick that was. So now I have to go see the gyno on July 29th (6 hour drive away). I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! 6 hours?!?! Wow! That was quick though! Glad they're on top of things! Don't be nervous! They'll take care of you!


----------



## msarkozi

yeah I am amazed at how quick that was. Wasn't expecting a call right away, little alone an appointment in 2 weeks. The bad thing is, I am driving there after work on the 28th, driving home after the appointment on the 29th, and then I am making an 11 hour drive on the 31st to go visit my parents for a week!! Putting on the miles!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That's a lot of driving!!! :(


----------



## msarkozi

I know!! I'm going to be exhuasted!! thank goodness I will have a week off before I have to make the 11 hour drive home again.


----------



## Jaymes

Aaaagh! All that driving and being pregnant?!? That makes me cringe, been there done that NO more roadtrips while pregnant ever again!


----------



## Allie84

Good evening ladies! Well, I tagged along with my hubby to a meeting tonight so I could use the free wifi in the building. Hmmm, I think I'm addicted to the internet. I was unhealthily fixating on not checking Facebook for 24 hours....Vicky, you are so nice to your neighbors! :)

hearty, how was your day? :hugs: I hope everything went okay meeting with your client and getting your hair done. I hope it was a bit of a distration from everything going on. I'm sure your heart is very heavy at the moment. Post a pic of your new 'do if you can! I've been thinking of you lots today. I hope the advil and pads were all you needed to get through and everything is on track...

Mel, that is wonderful you got a call back to soon, and your appointment is so soon. I understand you're nervous but I think it's such a good sign that your gyno is on top of things and you have a good grip on your mother's history. What a long drive, though. North America is so vast, it's amazing to think an 11 hour drive here can have you remain in the same state/province yet in the UK if I took an 11 hour drive from where I lived I'd be on the other end of the country!

Jaymes, I see you have a smiley face, good luck and get busy :sex: ;)

Lucy, sorry to hear of your BFN but it could well be too early. I think you're meant to count CD1 as your first day of real bleeding, not spotting, so you're probs not even due until Monday.

I appreciated hearing your mc stories Mel and Amy. I know it's hard to share but hearing it makes me feel so less alone. It's incredibly crappy we all had to go through this. Amy, my mc sounds a lot like yours, but I was at the ER. I knew what was happening when it started, but it was really sudden and surprising and when I called the OBGYN office they said get right to the ER. So, most of the bleeding was within a few hours and mostly happened in the ER waiting room and then my ER room. My doctor was so kind that day, though, as I was there for over four hours bleeding and waiting for a scan to confirm I'd lost the baby. I actually wrote a compliment to hospital patient relations regarding my care that day. 

Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## msarkozi

I love the smiley face Jaymes :)

Well OH and my mom both think I am crazy. They think I should take off the 30th as well from work, and just drive from there after my appointment to my parents' place. It does make more sense, but I hate taking extra time off from work, when I don't really have the time to take off. I have to use all my vacation days for my medical appointments, so they get eaten up, and I am lacking on them for the remainder of the year already. On the other hand, it will be less driving, and probably a little less stressful on me........hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## Megg33k

I know this makes me a freak... but I'm kind of jealous of people who have normal MC stories! I found out the first time at my 10 week scan and the 2nd time at my 11 week scan. They were the first appointments I got with each pregnancy! I felt like there was something wrong, but everyone kept telling me I was paranoid. So, I had to convince myself that I was being paranoid, and then I was the one who was right the whole time! What a crock of shit! I only ever really got to about 5 weeks. So, I've never even so much as grown anything with a heartbeat... both were blighted ovums, because no fetal pole or anything was seen either time. I just know how to make a useless, empty sac. And then I carry it around for over a month before someone breaks my heart. FML.


----------



## Allie84

So the appointment and your parents are both in the same direction? I'm with your OH and parents and think you should take the 30th off as well! I know what you mean about vacation days but you'll at least save some gas money (and sanity) by sparing yourself the extra drive.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry Megg I think we both posted at the same time. :hugs: Next time, hopefully you can get an appointment before 10 weeks to help put your mind at ease. I don't know anything about blighted ovums but the way you found out about your mc does make me sad :( :hugs: I'm sure that was really hard! Regarding you saying you knew something was wrong....I was the same....and the doctor told me that a woman's intuition about these things is really strong. Of course, now that we've had an mc it is hard to distinguish between intution and paranoia since we're looking out for bad things.


----------



## Jaymes

Take the day off Mel. That sounds like waaaay too much driving to me.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - I'm sorry hun! That is definitely not easy to find out that way, or to deal with either. I agree that a woman knows her own body better then anyone else, and of course now like Allie said, we are going to be paranoid and not sure if we can actually trust our own tuition. Is it possible that you just make a doctor appointment for the next one, but just tell them it's to confirm a pregnancy? And then talk about your history and see what can be done from there (like an early scan)?

Allie - my appointment is 6 hours south of where I live, and then to get to my parent's from there, I would have to do a little back tracking north, and then it's east from there, to the other side of the province. So I think instead it would be about a 7-8 hour drive from there, instead of an 11 hour drive from here. 

oh my, OH is singing in the shower, lol!!! he was just watching Johnny Cash on tv. Oh it is making me laugh so much!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think I'll have to wait like that next time... if next time ever comes! Maybe when/if my ovaries wake up! :( But, blighted ovum is basically when the beginnings of a fetus never start to form... just an empty sac.

The worst part was the first time when I knew I should be 10 weeks and the sonographer kept telling me I should be happy because I was pregnant and it "looked perfect for 5 weeks!" :cry: She didn't understand how that was impossible!


----------



## msarkozi

awe, that is kinda heartless isn't it! People really don't understand do they?!

I don't really know anything about blighted ovum, except for what you just said. Do they know what causes that at all? I have actually never heard of so many different complications before until I mc myself. Then it was a vast amount of knowledge/facts, and it is overwhelming and kind of amazing at the same time. Who would have thought that there were so many complications with pregnancy?! Especially when you have teens that get pregnant all the time?! It just doesn't seem fair at all does it?!

Your day will be coming really soon, I promise you. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

What is a blighted ovum?

A blighted ovum is a common type of miscarriage. It happens when a fertilized egg implants in the uterus but the resulting embryo either stops developing very early or doesn't form at all. Nowadays, the term "blighted ovum" is considered out of date. Instead, most medical professionals use the term "early pregnancy failure" to describe this situation.

Blighted Ovum

Lots of good info in that article. Its just a really early loss MMC... It doesn't become a MMC until the fetus starts to form... Blighted Ovum is just when the embryo stops growing BEFORE there's any visible future baby bits.

I wish I believed my time was coming soon! This cycle is really making me depressed. I can't believe I'm at CD21 with no O in sight yet! :(


----------



## Megg33k

Double post!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, just a quick pop in. I had a fairly normal day. Saw my client, got my hair done and even did a little retail therapy. I basically only worked a half day and went shopping. I texted Tim that I was shopping and he texted back that he would pay for anything I bought. What a guy! So I bought some cute dresses for my upcoming vacation. Sorry, no pics of the hair, my camera is on the blink and we haven't had time to go camera shopping. My spotting was very minimal today. No cramps. I didn't even go through one pad. I'll have my D&C tomorrow at noon. The stupid nurse who called me to schedule it was looking at my record and was like, "oh here it is, an abortion." I nearly threw up. Bitch. I guess, technically that's what it is, but I've never called any of these abortions. I hate her.

I guess this one is considered a blighted ovum. And I guess my last one was too. Megg, my last one was the same as yours. They could barely see the pregnancy at 6 weeks. They let me hold onto it another 2 weeks to make sure and then they did the D&C for it. My body never recognized that the pregnancy wasn't developing properly. I never bled. I had symptoms. If I hadn't had an early scan, I would have had no idea. My first one wasn't "normal" either. Around 7 weeks I had a little blood so I got a scan. They saw a perfect baby with a heartbeat. About a week and a half later, I had a massive bleed the day of my doctor's appointment. I literally was on the bus and gushing blood. I thought I was miscarrying. When my doctor looked, she saw the baby with a heartbeat. Then they thought I had twins, but realized the "twin" was a blood clot. They told me they would have to monitor it every week. At 10 weeks, I started passing huge clots and was having contractions. I knew I was losing the baby. I went to the hospital and the baby was still in there. The fucking blood clot was trying to dislodge and knocked the baby out of place and stopped it's heart. I've never known what to call that loss. It wasn't a MMC. It was a loss due to a subchorionic hematoma. They are apparently very rare. Yeah, so is having 3 miscarriages in a row. 

So I know what you mean about feeling jealous about "normal" mcs. That's why I felt better about this one being "normal." Sad, isn't it?

Megg, I wish I had a magic ovary wand to wave over yours. I want you to ovulate. Your temps and signs don't make sense. I know I don't need to tell you that. Maybe you'll get a temp spike tomorrow morning. You and I are having a sucky week. Sucky, sucky, sucky. 

Ok, that wasn't a quick post. I Heart You All. I'll post tomorrow after the procedure. Not looking forward to it, but want to get it over with. 

xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hey my beuties....

Meggles i know exactly how you feel hun, i hate mmc!!!!! Going in for a scan all happy only to be told that the baby is gone...How do you ever go back for a scan without being sure it will happen again????? Thats why at this point i dont consider myself pregnant yet...Im not gonna allow my body to mess with me again. Are you gonna have the progesterone test this week to see if you did ovulate???

Hearty hun, Tim is a gem!!! Oh and what a bitch nurse!!!!! Did you give her a peice of your mind???? Thats so not on....Honey ive taken the day off work so ill be near a computer until 9 pm my time if you need to talk before or after your procedure. Ill be thinking of you sweets...

Mel i really think driving all those hours is a silly idea but thats just me!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg33k said:


> So, I've never even so much as grown anything with a heartbeat... both were blighted ovums, because no fetal pole or anything was seen either time. I just know how to make a useless, empty sac. And then I carry it around for over a month before someone breaks my heart. FML.

That's EXACTLY how I feel this time around. I had a natural spontaneous MC first time around and although it was very distressing it was over very quickly. This time I feel like I am STILL not over the fact that my body kept this growing sac with nothing in it, that I had to have a general anaesthetic to put me to sleep and caught an infection afterwards. I feel like this has totally ruined my life, even more than the first MC.


----------



## LucyJ

> Meggles i know exactly how you feel hun, i hate mmc!!!!! Going in for a scan all happy only to be told that the baby is gone...How do you ever go back for a scan without being sure it will happen again?????

Vicky I know what you mean we found out at our 12 week scan that our little one had died at 10 weeks. The one thing I found really hard to cope with and still do to be honest is why? We had a scare early on I was spotting and had cramps so got sent for an early scan thinking I was about 6 weeks we were told that they could see a pregnancy was there but couldn't tell us if it was viable or not so we had to wait a week to go back for another scan it was the longest week of my life and I convinced myself that we had lost our baby and we were expecting bad news mum came down to be with us we went for the scan and we were told I was 6 weeks (so a week behind where I thought) and saw a beautiful little heartbeat. Everyone told us now you've seen a heartbeat everything will be ok and felt great well rough but pregnant and when we got to 12 weeks we were so happy then our world crashed. I still dream about that day seeing our little one on the screen he or she looked so perfect. I will never understand why after the scan our baby continue to grow and develop for another four weeks and then died I just dont understand. It may sound cruel but part of me wishes that I had lost the baby at 6 weeks I think it would of been easier to deal with. :cry::cry:

We've have all been through so much and I find so much strenght from all you lovely ladies hope you dont mind me sharing my experience. 

:hugs: to you all right I have to go to work!!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh and Amanda that nurse what a bitch!!


----------



## vickyd

Awww Luce i still have flashbacks from my fisrt baby's level two ultrasound at 22 weeks...That little hand waving at me is gonna haunt me for the rest of my life.....
I think its therapeutic to share these experiences here cause i cant discuss this stuff with DH, he gets very sad and i think he just wants forget about all the bad stuff.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Hi girls, just a quick pop in. I had a fairly normal day. Saw my client, got my hair done and even did a little retail therapy. I basically only worked a half day and went shopping. I texted Tim that I was shopping and he texted back that he would pay for anything I bought. What a guy! So I bought some cute dresses for my upcoming vacation. Sorry, no pics of the hair, my camera is on the blink and we haven't had time to go camera shopping. My spotting was very minimal today. No cramps. I didn't even go through one pad. I'll have my D&C tomorrow at noon. The stupid nurse who called me to schedule it was looking at my record and was like, "oh here it is, an abortion." I nearly threw up. Bitch. I guess, technically that's what it is, but I've never called any of these abortions. I hate her.
> 
> I guess this one is considered a blighted ovum. And I guess my last one was too. Megg, my last one was the same as yours. They could barely see the pregnancy at 6 weeks. They let me hold onto it another 2 weeks to make sure and then they did the D&C for it. My body never recognized that the pregnancy wasn't developing properly. I never bled. I had symptoms. If I hadn't had an early scan, I would have had no idea. My first one wasn't "normal" either. Around 7 weeks I had a little blood so I got a scan. They saw a perfect baby with a heartbeat. About a week and a half later, I had a massive bleed the day of my doctor's appointment. I literally was on the bus and gushing blood. I thought I was miscarrying. When my doctor looked, she saw the baby with a heartbeat. Then they thought I had twins, but realized the "twin" was a blood clot. They told me they would have to monitor it every week. At 10 weeks, I started passing huge clots and was having contractions. I knew I was losing the baby. I went to the hospital and the baby was still in there. The fucking blood clot was trying to dislodge and knocked the baby out of place and stopped it's heart. I've never known what to call that loss. It wasn't a MMC. It was a loss due to a subchorionic hematoma. They are apparently very rare. Yeah, so is having 3 miscarriages in a row.
> 
> So I know what you mean about feeling jealous about "normal" mcs. That's why I felt better about this one being "normal." Sad, isn't it?
> 
> Megg, I wish I had a magic ovary wand to wave over yours. I want you to ovulate. Your temps and signs don't make sense. I know I don't need to tell you that. Maybe you'll get a temp spike tomorrow morning. You and I are having a sucky week. Sucky, sucky, sucky.
> 
> Ok, that wasn't a quick post. I Heart You All. I'll post tomorrow after the procedure. Not looking forward to it, but want to get it over with.
> 
> xoxo

That nurse was a complete fucking bitch! Who the hell calls a D&C to remove a failed pregnancy that was desperately wanted an abortion?! :growlmad::cry:

And, I'm not sure what you'd call the other loss either. I'm guessing it would just be called a miscarriage... even though the circumstances weren't quite normal! :hugs:

Its so sad that we have to be jealous of normal miscarriages! I remember when I was only jealous of people with kids... Now I have to be jealous of people who lose babies more normally than I do! :dohh:

I wish you had that wand too! I really think they died or went to sleep or something. I'm practically dealing with really, really light flow. Its super pale in color and incredibly watery... but it even stained my liner! Its nothing I could, in good conscience, call a period... but its definitely more than there should be. I don't even know why its happening! What's worse, Wednesday I had it at like 5am and noon... then I didn't see any until Thur at 7pm... and now its still with me almost 12 hours later... and staining a liner?! :growlmad: I don't see a temp rise in my near future!



vickyd said:


> Hey my beuties....
> 
> Meggles i know exactly how you feel hun, i hate mmc!!!!! Going in for a scan all happy only to be told that the baby is gone...How do you ever go back for a scan without being sure it will happen again????? Thats why at this point i dont consider myself pregnant yet...Im not gonna allow my body to mess with me again. Are you gonna have the progesterone test this week to see if you did ovulate???
> 
> Hearty hun, Tim is a gem!!! Oh and what a bitch nurse!!!!! Did you give her a peice of your mind???? Thats so not on....Honey ive taken the day off work so ill be near a computer until 9 pm my time if you need to talk before or after your procedure. Ill be thinking of you sweets...
> 
> Mel i really think driving all those hours is a silly idea but thats just me!

I don't yet know how you go for a scan without being terrified and sad! In fact, I've kind of grown leery of ultrasound machines. I can't help but feel like it was the machine's fault or something! I know it wasn't... but it feels like I'd have given birth to a happy, healthy baby if that scan had never happened! I know its not true... I just can't get it out of my head though!



prgirl_cesca said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, I've never even so much as grown anything with a heartbeat... both were blighted ovums, because no fetal pole or anything was seen either time. I just know how to make a useless, empty sac. And then I carry it around for over a month before someone breaks my heart. FML.
> 
> That's EXACTLY how I feel this time around. I had a natural spontaneous MC first time around and although it was very distressing it was over very quickly. This time I feel like I am STILL not over the fact that my body kept this growing sac with nothing in it, that I had to have a general anaesthetic to put me to sleep and caught an infection afterwards. I feel like this has totally ruined my life, even more than the first MC.Click to expand...

My 2nd was way harder than my first... even though they were both really similar! I think mostly because everyone said how unlikely it was to happen twice! Ha! Joke's on me! :( I wish none of us ever felt all of these things! :hugs:



LucyJ said:


> Meggles i know exactly how you feel hun, i hate mmc!!!!! Going in for a scan all happy only to be told that the baby is gone...How do you ever go back for a scan without being sure it will happen again?????
> 
> Vicky I know what you mean we found out at our 12 week scan that our little one had died at 10 weeks. The one thing I found really hard to cope with and still do to be honest is why? We had a scare early on I was spotting and had cramps so got sent for an early scan thinking I was about 6 weeks we were told that they could see a pregnancy was there but couldn't tell us if it was viable or not so we had to wait a week to go back for another scan it was the longest week of my life and I convinced myself that we had lost our baby and we were expecting bad news mum came down to be with us we went for the scan and we were told I was 6 weeks (so a week behind where I thought) and saw a beautiful little heartbeat. Everyone told us now you've seen a heartbeat everything will be ok and felt great well rough but pregnant and when we got to 12 weeks we were so happy then our world crashed. I still dream about that day seeing our little one on the screen he or she looked so perfect. I will never understand why after the scan our baby continue to grow and develop for another four weeks and then died I just dont understand. It may sound cruel but part of me wishes that I had lost the baby at 6 weeks I think it would of been easier to deal with. :cry::cry:
> 
> We've have all been through so much and I find so much strenght from all you lovely ladies hope you dont mind me sharing my experience.
> 
> :hugs: to you all right I have to go to work!!Click to expand...

I totally understand why you think it would have been easier to have it happen at 6 weeks! :hugs:

I agree! Although, I'm sort of torn now... because seeing a living, happy bean that later is no more would kill me... but knowing that I've never grown anything with a heartbeat also breaks my heart.

It is really nice to have heard all of your experiences! Feeling less alone right now! :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Awww Luce i still have flashbacks from my fisrt baby's level two *ultrasound at 22 weeks...That little hand waving at me is gonna haunt me for the rest of my life*.....
> I think its therapeutic to share these experiences here cause i cant discuss this stuff with DH, he gets very sad and i think he just wants forget about all the bad stuff.

I can't even begin to imagine! :cry::hugs:


----------



## vickyd

I think that if this pregnancy continues i will keep my eyes shut through every us....Seriously this is my plan, i dont think i can do it again and not loose it completely!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Understandable, Vicky! I swore I would on the last one, but I couldn't! Of course, I was already sobbing before I laid on the table! I only had to peek to know that it was bad news! :cry:

P.S. No, I'm not getting my progesterone checked. I'm 120% sure that I haven't ovulated. I've never been so sure of something in my whole life. I'm not checking until I have some proof that I have. The test isn't for me to find out if I'm ovulating or not... We're trying to determine if my progesterone is too low post-ovulation and thusly could be causing the super early losses.


----------



## vickyd

Oh! I thought you check progesterone to see if ovulation occurs...
So whats your plan now???


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Oh! I thought you check progesterone to see if ovulation occurs...
> So whats your plan now???

Well, some people do! But, we know that I ovulate... You can't get pregnant if you don't ovulate. So, the issue we're trying to sort out is whether a progesterone deficiency is causing me to lose the babies or not. My plan now? I don't have a plan. I'm flying blind. I guess I wait and see if I ever have a temp shift. :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

Thank You for sharing your stories. They bring tears to my eyes :cry: You have all gone through so much, and I really feel for you. I thought having a natural mc was hard, but that is nothing compared to what you have all gone through. I am so sorry for what you have had to endure! :hugs:

Hearty - I am thinking of you today, and I will be there in spirit holding your hand! I am glad you were able to do some retail therapy yesterday

Megg - did you use OPK's at all? or just temps? I really hope you did actually ovulate and it's just tricking you into thinking that you didn't

Vicky - I can understand your fear of looking at the ultrasound screen. That image is going to last you forever. I am picturing it myself, and it haunts me. I pray that everything goes ok for you with this baby! When do you have your scan?


----------



## Megg33k

Mel - My urine doesn't really work like everyone else's urine. It falls "outside the norm" when it comes to testing. OPK's are little more than a complete waste of money for me. At best, I get very faint lines and maybe a slightly darker version of my very faint lines. Even HPT's end up with nothing more than a super faint almost non-existent line on them at the best of times. Regents don't filter into my urine the way they do for most people. So, I'm purely going off of temps. I can't imagine that I've actually ovulated. While my temp did go up a bit today, I think I'm headed for more yo-yo'ing. :( I didn't feel ANYTHING yesterday.


----------



## msarkozi

Mine were actually the same way. I would get a faint line, and it would never be darker then the test line. I would test for a few days after as well, and then when I got no line at all, I assumed I ovulated when it was faint. I really do hope you ovulated! When are you due for AF? It really does seem like our bodies are our own worst enemies!


----------



## heart tree

Getting ready to go to the hospital. Woke up this morning feeling like I might be coming down with the flu. Then I think maybe this is what depression physically feels like. I'm beyond crying at this point. I feel numb. My body feels achy and heavy. You aren't supposed to eat for 8 hours before the procedure. Usually I'm starving when I wake up. I have no appetite which is unheard of for me. Weird. 

Wish me luck. I can't believe I'm doing this again.


----------



## msarkozi

:cry:

:hugs::hug::hug::hugs: 

Lots of hugs your way. We will be with you all the way through, and when you come back. Make sure you get plenty of rest after! 

xoxoxo


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm thinking of you hearty...best of luck getting through today. :hug:


----------



## Jaymes

Amanda, :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this... my thoughts and my prayers are with you today. :hugs: Jaymie


----------



## LucyJ

My thoughts are with you sending you massive :hugs: and loads of love!!


----------



## vickyd

Amanda you are in my thoughts all day, Hope its all over quickly and painlessly....I wish i was with you to hold your hand through this babe.....


----------



## hoping:)

massive:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thinking of you at this horrible time. Hope you have a super fast delivery - you'll be on your trip sunning yourself sipping a cocktail very soon xxx


----------



## Elly2u

Hi ladies, I was in your june thread. I havent been on b&b since Sunday last and when i came on today i read what had happened with heart-tree. 

Ive been thinking about you since.I remembered about this thread and decided to come look for you. My heartfelt thoughts are with you, you have been nothing but positive and caring with those you come across and life at the moment is just so unfair and cruel to you. Hope the stars bring you super quick healing and light at the end of a tunnell. Hope to talk again soon. Take care of yourself. :hugs:

Ellen. 

Hi to all the girlies :wave:


----------



## cazza22

Im thinking of you Hearty :cry:. lov ya, Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Been feeling quite sad today and was listening to my itunes and found Guns n' Roses 'Patience' and I thought the lyrics were so true:

Shed a tear 'cause I'm missin' you
I'm still alright to smile
Girl, I think about you every day now
Was a time when I wasn't sure
But you set my mind at ease
There is no doubt
You're in my heart now

Said, woman, take it slow
It'll work itself out fine
All we need is just a little patience
Said, sugar, make it slow
And we come together fine
All we need is just a little patience
(patience)
Mm, yeah

I sit here on the stairs
'Cause I'd rather be alone
If I can't have you right now
I'll wait, dear
Sometimes I get so tense
But I can't speed up the time
But you know, love
There's one more thing to consider

Said, woman, take it slow
And things will be just fine
You and I'll just use a little patience
Said, sugar, take the time
'Cause the lights are shining bright
You and I've got what it takes
To make it, We won't fake it,
I'll never break it
'cause I can't take it

[whistle]
...little patience, mm yeah, mm yeah
need a little patience, yeah
just a little patience, yeah
some more patience, yeah
need some patience, yeah
could use some patience, yeah
gotta have some patience, yeah
all it takes is patience,
just a little patience
is all you need 

:hugs: to all of us feeling down today xx


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Hope you have a better day


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> Getting ready to go to the hospital. Woke up this morning feeling like I might be coming down with the flu. Then I think maybe this is what depression physically feels like. I'm beyond crying at this point. I feel numb. My body feels achy and heavy. You aren't supposed to eat for 8 hours before the procedure. Usually I'm starving when I wake up. I have no appetite which is unheard of for me. Weird.
> 
> Wish me luck. I can't believe I'm doing this again.

:cry: xx


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Mine were actually the same way. I would get a faint line, and it would never be darker then the test line. I would test for a few days after as well, and then when I got no line at all, I assumed I ovulated when it was faint. I really do hope you ovulated! When are you due for AF? It really does seem like our bodies are our own worst enemies!

No clue when I'm due on. I don't know the last time I had a regular cycle... I'm guessing that would have been back in September? I got pregnant when that cycle started and didn't find out that it was a loss until December. I started my bleed Dec 15 and AF never came even though my chart showed ovulation. So, I took Provera to start the bleed. It started Feb 19, and I got pregnant that cycle. I didn't find out until May 7 that I was a 2nd time loser. Bleed started May 20 and I didn't ovulate... So, I cut the cycle short with Provera and started this one on June 25. Now its July 16 and I don't know WTF is wrong with me! :cry:



heart tree said:


> Getting ready to go to the hospital. Woke up this morning feeling like I might be coming down with the flu. Then I think maybe this is what depression physically feels like. I'm beyond crying at this point. I feel numb. My body feels achy and heavy. You aren't supposed to eat for 8 hours before the procedure. Usually I'm starving when I wake up. I have no appetite which is unheard of for me. Weird.
> 
> Wish me luck. I can't believe I'm doing this again.

Oh sweetie! You're in my thoughts today! :hugs: I'm so sorry your dealing with this again! Love you loads! xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Wish I could help you with your cycle Meg! :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

well guys, I'm pretty sure i'm out this month - pretty strong cramps mean AF is probably here any minute. Oh well, at least I didn't waste money on tests this month.


----------



## msarkozi

that sucks Amy. I hope it is just a baby inserting itself that is causing cramps :) I am looking forward to some more BFP's


----------



## Allie84

Thinking of you, hearty. :cry: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Allie84

Heya Amy, sorry to hear that. But if AF does show, at least you can party it up at your wedding and get that BFP next month. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

haha, yeah, both outcomes are quite OK I would say!


----------



## cazza22

morning my gorgeous ones xxxx

How r we all?

Hearty ur in my thoughts huny, i know Tim will be taking good care of u :hugs:

Amy sorry bout the cramps chick hope AF doesnt show and they are early preggo cramps?

Vicky did u have ur bloods again i cant remember? last time i read they were in the 3000's. I love seeing them levels rise it makes my day it does :happydance: hope there lovely n high babe.

Mel bubs is a beauty hun, and a gorgeous iccle heartbeat how amazing!!

Meggs im so sorry ur having a shitter of a month chasing eggy again babe, i hope ur body plays nice and releases ur future baba very soon hun.

Luce ur the same as me babe BFN & were the same dpo arent we? seriously how frustrating is it!! My boobs are killing i just cant work it out gggrrrrr!!!

Allie & James u 2 are ovulating right about now right?? Good luck gorgeous girls get baby dancing :winkwink:

I tested yesterday & got BFN, gutted is not the word. I now well and trully do NOT trust my body. Guess ive just gotta wait for the witch to show now, what i had at 8-9dpo clearly wasnt IB :-(.
I was wondering because i OV'd early like 3 days early shouldnt AF be here early? Just coz im like 15dpo now & i still dont have AF ive never got to 14dpo before without my period & now im 15??? Im just confused tbh, my cycles used to be so in sync & recently they've been way out. Im blaming that on the progesterone, but thats my fault for putting a hormone in my body that wasnt neccessary :shrug: oh well, roll on next month i guess. I'll keep u updated 

have a good weekend girls xxxxxxx lov caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce ur the same as me babe BFN & were the same dpo arent we? seriously how frustrating is it!! My boobs are killing i just cant work it out gggrrrrr!!!

Aww babes I know how you feel I've been feeling really sick and tired but got a bfn just do not get my body at all.



> I tested yesterday & got BFN, gutted is not the word. I now well and trully do NOT trust my body. Guess ive just gotta wait for the witch to show now, what i had at 8-9dpo clearly wasnt IB .
> I was wondering because i OV'd early like 3 days early shouldnt AF be here early? Just coz im like 15dpo now & i still dont have AF ive never got to 14dpo before without my period & now im 15??? Im just confused tbh, my cycles used to be so in sync & recently they've been way out.

I dont know what say sweetie other than maybe its just to early big :hugs: to you. I'm at the point where I just wish AF would show so I knew what I was dealing with and can move on to next month. Are you having sympotms that AF is on the way? I'm not I am so confused :shrug:

Are bodies are so stupid and they are messing with our heads which just isn't fair have we all not been through enough.

Megg hope you body sorts itself out and I'm hoping that you did O this month.

Hearty thinking of you sweetie big :hugs:

Amy that sucks but you can just focus on your wedding maybe get a honeymoon baby if that fits with your cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Any news from Hearty? :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Good morning ladies. It was an extremely long day yesterday. We got to the hospital at 10am for surgery at noon. They told me not to eat anything from midnight on. I had a little yogurt in the morning, but nothing else since dinner the night before. They hooked me up to an IV and then we just sat there. And sat there, and sat there. I was able to watch an entire movie (Ghostbusters) and other TV shows. Tim had his computer and did work. I was starving but they told me I couldn't eat. Tim snuck in a muffin and I took a few bites. Nurses kept coming in and asking me about my history. I was so tired of telling everyone that I was getting a D&C and I had one 7 months ago and this was my third one, and no, I don't have any children, and no, I don't feel "young" at 35. I felt like telling them to mind their own business. It was exhausting.

My doctor had gotten stuck in a surgery that had complications and it delayed us for hours. I didn't end up having the procedure until 4:45pm. I don't remember a thing about it luckily. Tim was waiting for me when I woke up and we finally left around 7pm. My doctor told me she did another ultrasound beforehand just to make sure and she said it looked worse in there than a few days ago. I'm not surprised as I was having some bleeding. I came home and slept for 11 hours. 

I'm not bleeding much and don't have much pain, but for me, these both usually kick in a few days later. I'm going to rest today. I'm feeling sad, empty and in shock that I'm not pregnant all of a sudden.

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Jaymes

Oh Amanda. I'm sorry you had to wait so long. I'm so glad your DH is such a huge support for you. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

So sorry Hearty. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Hearty I'm soooo sorry.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Hearty! :hugs: Glad Tim's there for you! I wish things were different!

AFM... I'm all but giving up! I have no clue what's going on now. :nope:


----------



## msarkozi

Don't give up Meg. Just take a break and let yourself relax some instead of being stressed out with trying to figure out what your body is doing. 

I am having a very sleepy day today. I have been up for over 3 hours, and still can't feel awake at all. I have been up off and on all night, so I am guessing that did it. Trying to do laundry and some light cleaning, as well as working on my assignment. I just have no energy for it all though.....


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I am so sorry :hugs: I'm thankful that you had Tim there with you he sounds like an amazing man and hope you two can come through this difficult time together. Sending you both my love and :hugs:

Megg dont give up mel's right maybe have a break try and take your mind of things (I know easier said than done) can you talk to your dr about your cycles.

:hugs:

Mel make sure you take things easy hopefully with a good nights sleep your feel a bit more with it.


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Amanda I am so sorry :hugs: I'm thankful that you had Tim there with you he sounds like an amazing man and hope you two can come through this difficult time together. Sending you both my love and :hugs:
> 
> Megg dont give up mel's right maybe have a break try and take your mind of things (I know easier said than done) can you talk to your dr about your cycles.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Mel make sure you take things easy hopefully with a good nights sleep your feel a bit more with it.

There's not really much that my doctor can say/do. I mean, if she doesn't tell me that its wacky hormones due to the losses... then all she can do is offer me provera to start a new cycle... and I'm not doing that this time. That's as good as admitting defeat at this point. I have to let it play out. I think its because I took a short cut to get to my first AF after the last loss. This is just payback for making it happen sooner than I was supposed to. :(


----------



## Jaymes

Megg, :hug: I'm hoping that if you don't take the hormones your body will fall back into it's normal cycle. Fxed this works for you Hun!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> Megg, :hug: I'm hoping that if you don't take the hormones your body will fall back into it's normal cycle. Fxed this works for you Hun!

Thanks, love. I hope so too! I just feel like I'll be on a never ending cycle of confusion if I keep making AF show. So, I guess I have to suck it up and be patient! Appreciate that :hugs:... I'll take all I can get! :)


----------



## roonsma

Sounds like a good plan to me! xx:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I agree, sounds like a good plan. It will happen for you Meg. :hugs:

Well I had a nap this afternoon and still tired. A nice long shower didn't help either. Just finished putting chocolate chip cheesecake bars in the oven to bake! I can't wait until they are done - had a craving for something sweet so decided to bake. 

I really should be working on my assignment, but I just don't have the focus to do it right now. Maybe later. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## Jaymes

Megg

:hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:

XO
Jaymes


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! :hugs:

Jaymie... That made my week! I just had to smile ear to ear! Thank you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

That's good! https://media.bigoo.ws/content/smile/happy/happy_61.gif That is what it was meant to do!


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls im out :cry: witch reared her head this morning!! gutted is not the word, im over this already, actually to the point of thinking i may just have a break from ttc and move to ntnp? I feel like im puttin too much pressure on us & its not healthy! I actually down a girly weekend to Dublin on the bases that i could be pregnant by then & i didnt wanna be away from my OH, how sad is that!!!!!!!.
Im gonna have a chat with OH when he gets in from work & see what he thinks?, i feel so bad because he gets his hopes up every month aswel & i hate seeing him look dissapointed when AF shows, if were ntnp then that dissapoinment factor might be less?.
So im counting on u girls to bring up the BFP count .

I'll let ya know either way my gorgeous ones

Hope ur all good :hugs: to everyone x

lov ya long time xxxxxxxx caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaymes

Oh, caz... I'm sorry. I hate the :witch:. Just don't try my version of NTNP. Can you call the girls and do the girly weekend after all? That may help take the sting out of it. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh cazza I am so sorry sweetheart I know what you mean about Oh it is so hard to see the disappointment in their faces. I hate having to tell my hubby that I've got my period especially when I thought maybe I could be pregnant. I think I will be out soon as well tested again this morning and got a BFN. I'm so fed up with it all and my body I feel like I dont know my own body anymore.

Maybe ntnp is a good idea if it takes the pressure of you guys. I'm sure it will happen for you sweetie. If you do go to ntnp will you stay with us or have a break like nato has done we would miss if you went.

Massive :hugs: hope witch doesnt stay around to long. xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh Cazza I'm so sorry the witch showed up. NTNP is definately a good way to go even just for one cycle, you need a girly night out honey with too much vodka and dancing until your feet hurt. Chin up sweetie, your time will come. (Hopefully at the same time as ours - I really want us to be bump buddies). Lots of love, always here if you need a chat.xxx


----------



## cazza22

Thanks girls :hugs: 
James, The weekend is all booked up now, i missed my chance as my place has been filled, my own stupid fault. Bless the girls they were so persistent with me but coz i was pretty sure i was gonna get my BFP this month i was like no no no!! (I = AN IDIOT!)
Gonna see if OH wants to go for a weekend away instead just me, him & our 2 furbabies  might go scotland or wales in a cosy cottage with a log fire to just relax together.

Luce im sorry u got a neg aswel babe :-( stupid fricken bodies playing with our minds gggrrrrrr!!! im dreading telling my OH that ive come on, just the other day i stupidly said i felt pregnant and he rubbed my belly and just said "i really hope u r babe" :cry:.

i wanna send everyone some snuggles today as im feeling in need of big hugs so :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: all round!

Lov ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> Oh Cazza I'm so sorry the witch showed up. NTNP is definately a good way to go even just for one cycle, you need a girly night out honey with too much vodka and dancing until your feet hurt. Chin up sweetie, your time will come. (Hopefully at the same time as ours - I really want us to be bump buddies). Lots of love, always here if you need a chat.xxx

Thank you Sass,. so glad ur back babe i missed ya :friends:.
I think your right about the girly night out for sure, i can feel the burn on the balls of my feet & taste the vodka-red bull already :drunk: :bunny: i wish we were round the corner from each other coz we could soooooo get pissed & wash our worries away (with vodka) :winkwink:

I so hope ur right about us being bump buddies, that would make my year!!
r u starting to try straight away babe or u gonna wait a bit? i understand either way tbh. Hope Danny is ok aswel, we tend to forget how much it hurts them seeing us like this bless them.

anyway im gonna do the cleaning now & have a relaxing bath :kiss: lov ya hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Caz massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
to you!!

I'm sure your OH will be ok if a little sad my hubby has been the same keeps patting my belly and saying I hope its a BFP (or a BFG as he likes to call it) telling him the test was negative was heartbraking. Having one of those day where I think the world sucks and life is truly unfair but know I will shake it off.

We will get our BFP soon I am sure and before we know it chatting with all our other disco girls about our beautiful little ones. Its hard to keep the faith but I still believe it will happen for all of us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Luce thanks so much for all my hugs babe  your so sweet. I've just told OH that i've come on, bless him he just looked at me and said "really...." long pause me "yeah babe" he looked proper gutted then just said "oh well its ok babe we'll just try next month" bet he's sick of saying that. I just got that snuggle i needed . So now i ve had millions of cyber snuggles of my Luce and a real life snuggley one as well so im happy as larry i am :haha:. Oh except for the major cramps & backache ooouuccchhh!!!

Let me know how u get on sweetie ok?

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

awe, so sorry girls. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love the picture cazz


----------



## LucyJ

> I've just told OH that i've come on, bless him he just looked at me and said "really...." long pause me "yeah babe" he looked proper gutted then just said "oh well its ok babe we'll just try next month" bet he's sick of saying that. I just got that snuggle i needed . So now i ve had millions of cyber snuggles of my Luce and a real life snuggley one as well so im happy as larry i am . Oh except for the major cramps & backache ooouuccchhh!!!

Glad your feeling better and yay to your OH for being so lovely to you. Cramps are horrid get your self a hot water bottle put your feet up and relax.



> Let me know how u get on sweetie ok?

Will do no sign of the :witch: yet wish she would just get show her ugly head and then I can get on with things.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, girls! I'm so sorry for the BFN and witch... BOOOOO! Damn you, universe!!! *shakes fist*

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

:witch: got me! Sorry to the other girls she's gotten too :(

Guess that means I can drink at my wedding though....gotta look on the bright side :wedding:


----------



## Jaymes

Honeymoon baby! Yay! May babies rock.


----------



## Megg33k

Fuckin' witch! I'd be more than happy to take her for you girls! But, instead she just leaves me little pressies here and there each day! What a bitch! :(


----------



## Jaymes

Um, isn't a double post supposed to be back to back? What's up with BnB not working?


----------



## Megg33k

Sometimes double posts can be a post apart... but I don't honestly know how! Not sure what's going on lately! Maybe its taking queues from my ovaries! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. This has been a very very difficult time for me and I've decided to take a little break from this site. I just don't feel like I have anything to offer right now except sadness, anger and irritation. I need to take a break from all things related to pregnancy and ttc. I'm really not dealing well and I need to get my head on straight. I'll check in from time to time, but may end up stalking more than posting. I'm going on vacation on Tuesday and don't expect to check in very much if at all. I think it will be good for me to try to get my thoughts off of this subject. I'll be back though. Probably when I get back from vacation in August, but I'm going to play it by ear. 

That being said, I still care deeply about all of you. Megg, I hope your ovaries start to cooperate. 

Prgirl, good luck to you hon.

Cazza and Amy, I'm so sorry about the witch. I'm dreading and looking forward to her all at once. She sucks.

Lucy, sorry about your BFNs babe and hope AF stays away.

Sassy, I hope you are doing ok. I honestly don't understand this cruel fate. 

Vicky, Mel, Roonsma, good luck ladies. I hope with all my heart that all is well with your beans for the next 8 months. 

Hope I didn't forget anyone. My head isn't working well these days. Hearty's heart has broken. I need to find a way to mend it.

Love to you all. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Take your time, Hearty! See you when you feel you can come back! Love you!!! xx


----------



## msarkozi

I understand for sure Hearty. Take all the time you need, and I hope you enjoy your vacation. We will be waiting for you when you come back. Love you! xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I totally understand, hearty. We will definitely miss you. :cry: I'm sorry you're having to go through this again and my thoughts and prayers are with you. Lots of love and :hug:. Thank you for all of you've contributed and I look forward to your return totally understand the need to take a break. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Cazz, gorgeous new profile pic! Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: I hope you get that girlie night out soon as you deserve it! Or a weekend away with OH, sounds lovely! 

Megg, :hugs: I'm so sorry your cycle is messing you around so much. I second the advice given on here to be patient and let your cycle sort itself out. I know it's so hard to attain patience in the quantity needed for this ttc business. 

Sorry about the BFNS and the :witch: girlies. Jaymes is right, I think May is a great month to be born! Here's to August being our month :dust: 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Mine was rather crap, still bickering with DH as we have been all week and can't figure out why, really. We still managed to :sex: a few times which is good as I never really know when I ov'. I had some creamy-ish CM today and I caved and bought a few ovulation test kits from Dollar Tree to try a few times this week. This will be my first time trying them. I think I'm due to ov on Thurs, though--my ticker doesn't seem right.

Mel, how are you feeling? Still tired? That's pregnancy for you! Hope you had a restful weekend.


----------



## vickyd

Hello ladies!
Hope the new week brings happier days to all of us crazy chicks!
I tried to relax at the beach house this weekend, got to work on my tan and do a bit of swimming. I was in a crappy mood most of the time thinking how unfair that hearty had to have another D&C....Seems like all you had a pretty shite weekend as well though so sending you all massive hugs!!!!!!!!!!
I got my scan on Thursday and am shitting my pants....i feel like cancelling and living in denial a while longer.....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck heart tree, I hope time helps you heal xxx

Happy Monday ladies!! I had the strangest dream last night where I got up in the middle of the night and did an IC test and it was positive! And I had woken up my husband to tell him. Cue me waking up this morning and convinced it was real - obviously it was just a dream *sigh*

I'm on CD26 today so AF due any day now. Lets hope she stays away!


----------



## Megg33k

Just a quick pop in to say :hi: to everyone! :hugs: all around!

Hoping to see some BFP's out of this thread soon!

Vicky - The scan will be amazing! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I totally understand take your time you've been through a lot and need some time away I hope you can enjoy your vacation. Take care of yourself, we will be thinking of you and here if you need us. :hugs::hugs:

:hi: megg and everyone

Vicky I know you must be so scared about your scan but I am keeping everything crossed for you and sure as megg said it will be amazing. :hugs: try not to worry sweetie (I know it is easier said than done) keep yourself busy this week and let us know how it goes.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks girls for you wishes...I wish i could be sure that all will be well but tbh im preparing myself for the worst case scenario...Its the only coping mechanism i can muster at this point!


----------



## LucyJ

> Thanks girls for you wishes...I wish i could be sure that all will be well but tbh im preparing myself for the worst case scenario...Its the only coping mechanism i can muster at this point!

Vicky I know what you mean and I understand that way of thinking if it was me I would be doing the same. I am going to keep everything crossed for you and be positive for you :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

I love reading the march mommies thread on the first trimester. Everyone is sooo happy and nothing bad crosses their mind!!!!!!!!! Its fascinating!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

So true vicky, the TTC boards are like that too. I ventured in there the other day because this board was quiet and everyone was so optimistic and so happy. Shame that from now on all i'll think when I see a BFP is "oh shit here we go again" *sigh*

The teen boards are fascinating too. All these girls upduffed by accident by just managing to catch the egg at the right time, no planning, or OPKs or preseed or temping or anything. I get so jealous!!


----------



## Megg33k

Isn't it just a bitch to know that the unadulterated optimism has been ripped from us? Its all so unfair! I get super excited when people get their BFP's... but I can't shut up the voice in the back of my head that says "oh, please... let her keep this one!"... even the ones who haven't ever gone through a loss. I just automatically worry immediately after the joy! I hate it! :(


----------



## vickyd

prgirl_cesca said:


> So true vicky, the TTC boards are like that too. I ventured in there the other day because this board was quiet and everyone was so optimistic and so happy. Shame that from now on all i'll think when I see a BFP is "oh shit here we go again" *sigh*
> 
> The teen boards are fascinating too. All these girls upduffed by accident by just managing to catch the egg at the right time, no planning, or OPKs or preseed or temping or anything. I get so jealous!!

I read the pregnant teens thread all the time!!!!! I love it!!!!!! If only we could be so blissfully unaware!!

Megg i know what you mean, as soon as i hear about a bfp i go into panic mode!!! Im like please please let everything be ok.... The saddest part is that if something does go wrong for some twisted reason im not actually surprised, WTF is that?????


----------



## roonsma

Hearty i'm really gonna miss u, come back when you're ready, take care of yourselves x :hugs:

Vicky, i've got everything crossed for your scan on Thurs, i'm sure it'll be great x :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, i've not got anything very interesting to add so i leave it there! x


----------



## LucyJ

Ok girls well it looks like I'm definitely out started spotting so the :witch: must be on her way. Feel so down its been 4 months since I lost my little one :cry: it took my nearly a year to get pregnant and now I'm wondering whether it will ever happen again for us and if it does will I get to keep my next baby. Feel so angry at the world its just so unfair I should be heading into the final three months of my pregnancy with my first child not preparing for another period :cry:. Had been doing really well and feeling positive but today feel so down about it all. On top of that my mum had just had investigatory surgery after hurting her knee she has ruptured her knee and will need reconstructive surgery she had to be kept in as there was bleeding on the knee then they had to take her back in to flush the knee through having two general anesthetic in such a short ammount of time has triggered an attack of meniere's which she was diagnosed with 5 years ago but has been clear of attacks for 2 years and was doing well. My dad isn't at home as he is up arranging the funeral of his father who died yesterday. So I'm worried about my parents and well to be honest fucked off, it has been a really shit year and it started of so wonderfully I just dont understand how or why its all turned to crap. It's my 30th birthday in nearly a months time I dont feel like celebrating at all plus I'm dreading seeing my brothers wife who is pregnant with her second child and three days behind where I should be. Just want to scream out loud. 

Sorry to complain needed to get it off my chest I was fine untill the spotting started guess my hormones have a lot to answer for.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I am feeling good, but yes, tired all the time still. I usually nap and go to bed early, but I could always use some more sleep when I get up in the morning. Sorry you and DH are bickering still. I hope things get better. Maybe it is just the stress from moving??

Vicky - I am excited about your scan. I know you are scared, but I am sure everything is going to turn out wonderful for you. How do you manage to keep up with the March Mummies thread? It moves way too quickly for me. I finally quit going back and trying to read everything I missed out on, and just post occassionally. 

Hope everyone is having a great Monday so far.


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - massive :hugs: to you girl! Sorry you are having a rough time right now.


----------



## vickyd

Luce honey dont apologise for feeling crap or moaning about your shite year! You have every right to be pissed off at the world and we are here to offer a supportive ear for you!
I have no coping techniques for seeing your brothers wife, i went through some really tough times around both due dates where i would hide and cry and scream and act crazy. Thankfully DH let me act crazy and gave me big hugs when i calmed down.
Im sending you lots of hugs and love and i hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, sorry to hear about your parents. :hugs: I don't know why bad things always seem to happen at once...it isn't fair. :( Feel free to moan and whinge away, that's what we're here for. And I'm confident that since you've already had a BFP, another one is on it's way...learning such patience sucks but you'll get that BFP! :hugs:

Vicky, I understand your fears and have my fx and sending good vibes your way. I think I'm always going to be like you from now on...not believing it until I see it. BUT, that said, there is no reason not to believe this will be a healthy and happy pregnancy. :hugs: 

As for me, I decided to try my first OPK strip today and I got the second line! Definitely a faint pink and will try again tomorrow and see if it gets darker. In any case I'm going to try to :sex: today even though DH is off work sick and I don't feel so well myself.
I guess this means I must be ovulating in next few days.


----------



## vickyd

Woohoo allie!!!!! I agree you should BD tonight even if DH feels like crap, remember i got mine to BD with a massive tooth infection and fever!!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## cazza22

Luce I agree with everything Vic just said babe. That's what were here for chicken. 

Vicky I just know everythings gonna be coolio  have they been monitoring ur bloods or are they so happy with ur progress that u don't need them monitoring? Got everything including my insides crossed hun :hugs:

Hearty I'm missing u already babe :cry: can totally understand where your coming from though sweetie, I had a 2 month break from bnb after I lost my last angel. I do hope times a healer & ur back with us very soon babe! 

Meggles how are you? Any signs of OV chuck any symptoms if u may have already ov'd? Hope so Hun.

Allie glad u n OH managed to get some sexy time in even amongst arguing  girl u get a gold star for that show of determination!! My fella gets nowt when were arguing I just can't muster it lol!

All my other lovelies sending u huge hugs ((((())))) x x

lov ya's xxxxx Caz xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls I dont know what I would do without you all. I'm feeling a bit better had a good cry and feel a little more in control that and have eaten my way through whatever unhealthy snacks I could find in the kitchen but to make me feel like I'm not totally bad I have had three of my five a day so far. Having steak, new spuds and green beans for tea and sending hubby out for some chocolate and crisps naughty I know!!

My hubby has been great he just hugs me and lets me cry rant whatever.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Cazz yeah my bloods were good last week 4800, havent had them checked again but hoping they still continued to go up and up.... Unfortunately with my last mmc they were very good as well which is the main reason im not as excited as i should be. Thanks for crossing everything for me chicka, but make sure you uncross your lady bits in time to get some BD action yourself!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

LucyJ said:


> Thanks girls I dont know what I would do without you all. I'm feeling a bit better had a good cry and feel a little more in control that and have eaten my way through whatever unhealthy snacks I could find in the kitchen but to make me feel like I'm not totally bad I have had three of my five a day so far. Having steak, new spuds and green beans for tea and sending hubby out for some chocolate and crisps naughty I know!!
> 
> My hubby has been great he just hugs me and lets me cry rant whatever.
> 
> :hugs:

With a bod like yours hun you can eat your heart out!!!!!:thumbup:
Three cheers for Mr. Luce for being such an angel!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I'm going insane. I had such an urge to POAS so I did when I got home and surprise surprise it was negative. I'm only on CD26 and have no idea when I ovulated, but I'm guessing somewhere between CD14 and 16.

I'm still gutted though. This happens every time, and then if I get a BFP I lose it. I reckon i've got a problem with late implantation which is a common cause for recurrent miscarriages.

WHY couldn't I just wait until CD32 like I promised myself I would?!


----------



## msarkozi

hang in there hun. It could just be too early for testing yet.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> So true vicky, the TTC boards are like that too. I ventured in there the other day because this board was quiet and everyone was so optimistic and so happy. Shame that from now on all i'll think when I see a BFP is "oh shit here we go again" *sigh*
> 
> The teen boards are fascinating too. All these girls upduffed by accident by just managing to catch the egg at the right time, no planning, or OPKs or preseed or temping or anything. I get so jealous!!
> 
> I read the pregnant teens thread all the time!!!!! I love it!!!!!! If only we could be so blissfully unaware!!
> 
> Megg i know what you mean, as soon as i hear about a bfp i go into panic mode!!! Im like please please let everything be ok.... *The saddest part is that if something does go wrong for some twisted reason im not actually surprised*, WTF is that?????Click to expand...

Me too! :( And, I always half feel like it was somehow my fault for thinking of it! :dohh:



LucyJ said:


> Ok girls well it looks like I'm definitely out started spotting so the :witch: must be on her way. Feel so down its been 4 months since I lost my little one :cry: it took my nearly a year to get pregnant and now I'm wondering whether it will ever happen again for us and if it does will I get to keep my next baby. Feel so angry at the world its just so unfair I should be heading into the final three months of my pregnancy with my first child not preparing for another period :cry:. Had been doing really well and feeling positive but today feel so down about it all. On top of that my mum had just had investigatory surgery after hurting her knee she has ruptured her knee and will need reconstructive surgery she had to be kept in as there was bleeding on the knee then they had to take her back in to flush the knee through having two general anesthetic in such a short ammount of time has triggered an attack of meniere's which she was diagnosed with 5 years ago but has been clear of attacks for 2 years and was doing well. My dad isn't at home as he is up arranging the funeral of his father who died yesterday. So I'm worried about my parents and well to be honest fucked off, it has been a really shit year and it started of so wonderfully I just dont understand how or why its all turned to crap. It's my 30th birthday in nearly a months time I dont feel like celebrating at all plus I'm dreading seeing my brothers wife who is pregnant with her second child and three days behind where I should be. Just want to scream out loud.
> 
> Sorry to complain needed to get it off my chest I was fine untill the spotting started guess my hormones have a lot to answer for.

:hugs: It does sound like a shite year! I'd be a bit fucked off too! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Lucy, sorry to hear about your parents. :hugs: I don't know why bad things always seem to happen at once...it isn't fair. :( Feel free to moan and whinge away, that's what we're here for. And I'm confident that since you've already had a BFP, another one is on it's way...learning such patience sucks but you'll get that BFP! :hugs:
> 
> Vicky, I understand your fears and have my fx and sending good vibes your way. I think I'm always going to be like you from now on...not believing it until I see it. BUT, that said, there is no reason not to believe this will be a healthy and happy pregnancy. :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I decided to try my first OPK strip today and I got the second line! Definitely a faint pink and will try again tomorrow and see if it gets darker. In any case I'm going to try to :sex: today even though DH is off work sick and I don't feel so well myself.
> I guess this means I must be ovulating in next few days.

Sounds promising!!!



cazza22 said:


> Luce I agree with everything Vic just said babe. That's what were here for chicken.
> 
> Vicky I just know everythings gonna be coolio  have they been monitoring ur bloods or are they so happy with ur progress that u don't need them monitoring? Got everything including my insides crossed hun :hugs:
> 
> Hearty I'm missing u already babe :cry: can totally understand where your coming from though sweetie, I had a 2 month break from bnb after I lost my last angel. I do hope times a healer & ur back with us very soon babe!
> 
> Meggles how are you? Any signs of OV chuck any symptoms if u may have already ov'd? Hope so Hun.
> 
> Allie glad u n OH managed to get some sexy time in even amongst arguing  girl u get a gold star for that show of determination!! My fella gets nowt when were arguing I just can't muster it lol!
> 
> All my other lovelies sending u huge hugs ((((())))) x x
> 
> lov ya's xxxxx Caz xxxx

No real signs, hun... I had a small temp rise today, but nothing indicative of post-O. I don't really care anymore! LOL Hope you're well!!! :hugs:



prgirl_cesca said:


> I'm going insane. I had such an urge to POAS so I did when I got home and surprise surprise it was negative. I'm only on CD26 and have no idea when I ovulated, but I'm guessing somewhere between CD14 and 16.
> 
> I'm still gutted though. This happens every time, and then if I get a BFP I lose it. I reckon i've got a problem with late implantation which is a common cause for recurrent miscarriages.
> 
> WHY couldn't I just wait until CD32 like I promised myself I would?!

You still have loads of time! :hugs:

:hi: to the rest of you! Sorry I wasn't more thorough! I'm half asleep!


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies,

So, I got the positive on the OPK but I still don't have EWCM. I think the OPK predicts the LH surge that occurs 24-48 hours before ovulation, right? Does that mean I shouldn't expect EWCM for another 24-48 hours? 

I know these are probably really basic questions but I'm still pretty clueless! Thanks girls. :)

Hope everyone's having a good evening. It's quiet in here today.....we are noticing a hearty shaped void....


----------



## msarkozi

honestly Allie, when I used the OPK's, I didn't pay attention to EWCM at all. If the second line showed up, then I made sure we got busy for a couple days, but that was all. I'm totally clueless about all this stuff. I do know that it does predict your surge, so when you get that second line, that's what is going on. Then I would do it for a couple days after, and once that line is gone, then you know ovulation has already occured. By doing that, I found out that I had less then 24 hours until my egg was released, from the time the surge was detected. 

I just finished having a root beer float!! It tasted so good. Root Beer seems to be the only thing I am craving, and the only thing that satisfies me.....too bad I can't live off it for the whole 9 months. Gonna have to figure out some food that appeals to me


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel! We didn't get get to BD tonight but we did the day before yesterday and will tomorrow evening. Hopefully that will cover my bases. It's amazing what a small window there is, honestly!

haha, go with the cravings! Your body knows what it needs right now. I looove root beer floats. Mmmm.


----------



## Allie84

Hmm. I just learned on the TTC forums that the test line has to be darker than the control line on those OPKs to mean ovulation. Mine was faint, so it must be too early. 

More importantly, why am I awake at 1 am learning about OPKs? ::dohh: Good night....


----------



## cazza22

Hey Allie babe. Yeah the test line has to be the same colour as the control line chick or near as dammit, most women have a certain amount of LH in there systems regarless of where there at in their cycles, me being one of them. I always have 2 lines but at my surge the test line is darker than the control which I love to see . Good luck chicken x x

mel enjoy ur root beer chick 

meggles I can understand ur getting fed up now babe sending u a huge snuggle :hugs:

Luce I'm hoping your feeling a little bit better babe lots of love heading ur way xxxxxxxxx

have a good day girls lov Caz xxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

BFN again this morning. ARGH! I am in the worst mood possible this morning, I got into work and a guy I worked with was being a knob and i've just been so angry all morning now.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie - Hope your true positive comes soon! :)

Caz - Thanks, love! How're you doing? :hugs:

Mel - Root beer float is just about the perfect summer treat, isn't it? Except I always trade the root beer for Diet Coke! :rofl:

prgirl... Is it Amy? Or am I way off base? Anyway... :hugs: for the BFN, chick! Sorry! Hoping your day gets better!

AFM... Nothing new! :shrug:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

ha, no it's not Amy! It's Francesca xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oops! Well, we have an Amy who's username wouldn't suggest it being Amy... LOL I'm getting confused, apparently! That's nothing new for me though! Just had a look... 'pregoinnorge' is our Amy... Assuming I confused her 'prego...' with your 'prg...'! Forgive me? :flower:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Forgiven :kiss:


----------



## vickyd

Good Afternoon ladies!

Mel sorry but root beer floats are really gross but obviously not as gross as the meggle version with diet coke....Dude, seriously?????

Allie-gator have you tried grapefruit juice and green tea?? I had tons of ewcm in June after many months without.

Fran sorry about the bfn, although it still could be very early doll!!! See people thats why you test after AF is due, less heartache more money in the bank!!!!

Meggles will you be testing these days too??

Im stressing about the scan on Thursday, so nothing new really......Im also very bored at work and have absolutely no motivation to do anything...When you work in research if you have no personal motivation to work you could spend months pretending to study papers and shit and do nada all day. This is what im doing at the mo!!!! I want my holiday DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I love Diet Coke! Haha!

Nope... No testing for Meggles... Pointless when I haven't ovulated! No egg to catch, no point in testing! :( If I ever get crosshairs, I'll test about 14 days later though! :winkwink:

No point in stressing about the scan! What will be will be... and I've decided that it will be amazing! So, there! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Ok megg, you were right about the bfp in June...will you be right again for the scan????????? No pressure...


----------



## Megg33k

I totally will! How dare you doubt me? I'm rarely wrong! :winkwink: I've got 100% odds with you so far!


----------



## vickyd

Its on!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

The root beer float was awesome. I think I will have another tonight:) a pepsi float would be pretty good (sorry Megg, I prefer pepsi over coke). or maybe a cream soda or orange crush float....mmmmmmmm:) I can see where my cravings are going.....

Fran - sorry about the BFN. I hope it is just too early to test. 

Allie - the second line should be darker or the same as the test line. If you are like me though, you will only get a faint line and not as dark as the test line. I believe Jaymes has this issue too. That is why I keep testing once I detect that surge, because then once I don't get a line at all, I know the egg has been released. So I would keep testing so you know what is going on somewhat with your body. 

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Jaymes

Everyone... You all are too funny!

Fran, Sorry about the BFN. I got one too... Oops! Yeah, I tested at 4dpo. I realize I have a huge problem!

Allie, I've only ever gotten darker than normal faint lines, but bought one of those kits with 20 opk's so I used oned every day for 20 days and I had 2 lines with varying darkness on ALL of them. This month was however the exception with my SUPER dark opk lines! 

AFM. 5 dpo, I have HUGE cravings for chocolate (mmmmmmmm) other than that, no symptoms. I didn't poas this morning... WOOT! That is a big success in my book! 
I am leaving to go to CO on Thursday for my nephew's first birthday, I am so excited, but I wont be taking any tests with me. Sooo... IF I can hold out testing tomorrow and Thursday I won't be testing again until Monday the 26th. That'll be a record for me! As long as I don't run and buy some there, I'm golden! I don't want to tell my Family before my DH, and I am not going to tell him over the phone, and I have a BIG mouth and can't keep a secret like that, so I am hoping I can hold off as long as possible... Wish me luck!


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes i love your ticker advice " 1 week until peeing on a stick begins"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely wishing you luck, Jaymie! :hugs:

Mel - I also don't get real + OPK's! Of course, mine situation is a bit 'special'... but my + OPK's are the ones with ANY 2nd line! I don't work quite right! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: my lovely ladies,

I'm doing better today thank you for all your lovely messages it really helps knowing you girls are there others really dont understand although my hubby is great as is my mum who sadly suffered two miscarriage she ended up having four children one of which is pretty damned perfect (that would be me :haha:). 

Well the :witch: has definitely arrived and oh my god the Pain ahhhhhhhhh well at least I know where I stand and can be hopeful for next month, in theory I should ovulate around my 2nd wedding anniversary so maybe that will bring us luck!!

Fingers crossed for all those lovely ladies who will be testing soon hope you get BFP!!


----------



## vickyd

Thats the spirit Luce!!!! Sex on anniversary night gotta be lucky mate!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

ugh, I could slap one of my co-workers! She cleaned her office using spray nine, and all I can smell is the fumes! She knows I am pregnant, and I hardly doubt smelling chemical fumes is all that great for me.......I walked away for a little while earlier, and I've had a fan going in my office since I came back to it. I asked her to not spray it again either. Clean your office with something else next time!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it wasn't enough to hurt anything, but it was quite insensitive of her! I don't think people should use any harsh/smelly chemicals to clean a public space while others are still working there! :(


----------



## msarkozi

well especially when it is a strong smell and lingers for a long time. Our office building doesn't have windows that can open, and doesn't really have proper ventilation, so it takes a long time to get rid of smells.


----------



## Megg33k

Boo! :( That's no good, Mel! Hit her and blame the baby! :winkwink:

AFM... I've decided to be bold and override my chart to show me at 2dpo. If it happened, I'm certain that's probably when it happened... So, we'll see if the temps keep going in a proper direction to agree with my decision or not!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I totally should:) 

I have no idea about charting, but I am going to be positive and say good plan!


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Thanks! :)


----------



## Allie84

Megg, I know nothing about it either but it sounds like a plan to me!

vicky, your posts seriously crack me up. :) Good luck on Thursday!

Mel, that was way insensitive of her! I doubt you inhaled a harmful amount but it still wasn't cool. Glad you told her not to do it again.

Lucy, happy to hear you're feeling better and I gotta say, ovulating on your anniversary sounds lucky to me! Good luck!

Fransesca, I have been dreaming about TTC, too, I think it's a sign we're thinking too much about it, ahh! 

Jaymes, omg, good luck not testing while in CO! If your hubby was with you I'd say test away but not wanting to tell him over the phone makes sense! I have no will power myself, so I hope you're stronger than I am haha. Where in CO are you going? I'm from there! 

:hugs: to all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

My OPK was a tad darker today but still faint....and I'm starting to have slight cramping on my right side...mittelschmerz? Or would I have a strong OPK by the time that happened? Maybe I'm hallucinating mittelscherz! :haha: I need a new hobby.


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I'm just going to say keep testing and see what happens. I like to think positive though, so I know it's going to happen this week :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel. My cycles are usually regular but I've never known when I ov before.

I just looked up mittelschmerz on Google health and this made me lol:

"Prognosis: The outcome is expected to be excellent."

I know they don't mean it like we do but yes, let's hope the outcome is excellent!! :)


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> "Prognosis: The outcome is expected to be excellent."

:haha:

I am native to CO. 3rd Generation. My G-Grandfather was principle of the high school I went to the year it opened. My sister is currently living in north Denver, and I'm going out there for my nephew's 1st birthday. I am so excited to be going home! :D


----------



## Allie84

Jaymes, that's cool...Colorado is the best. :) I'm from Colorado Springs and went to college at CU Boulder. Have a good time! I'd be be excited too. I was there last month and I actually cried when I saw the mountains, I was so happy.


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!

We are going through another heat wave here and seriously ive had enough already....I cant sleep and getting to work every morning is as tiring as running the marathon! Its 09.30 now and the temp. is already 37 GRRRR!!!!! 

Mel i wouldnt worry about the cleaning chemicals, seriously im a chemist so i know that the everyday cleaners are harmless. I on the other hand have to work in a lab with all sorts of lovely toxic chemicals....

Good luck to all you chicks who will not be testing UNTIL THE TIME IS RIGHT!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Keep testing Allie and DTDing to cover all bases.

I had a proper meltdown last night at the sight of my friend (due the day before I would have been)'s 20 week scan photos on facebook. I feel better for it today though - it was a good release.

Still no AF and I have the biggest headache and quite sore boobs. But I have bad cramps so I think she's on her way.

Following Vicky's rule now and not gonna test till the weekend - like I said I would at the beginning of the month!


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping those are good sign, Francesca! :hugs: The crying could be too, honestly! But, I'm sorry that you had to see them/feel that way! Its really not fair!

AFM... I took my own CH's away. I started to get twinges in my ovaries again tonight... Will copy part of my post from my journal... Need an opinion! BRB

Back! Quote from my journal:

So, I guess I'm going to tell on myself first. I sort of totally didn't take my handful of pills for about a solid week... give or take a couple of days. I know... That's not cool! But, its seriously become a traumatic event every time I take them. And, I was so fed up with the shitty cycle that I thought "screw it, I deserve a break"... So, I stopped for a little bit. I missed July 11-18, to be exact! :shy: Please be gentle.

Anyway, that's when my chart seemed to go stupid. :( Now, I'm wondering if its connected? Or, if that's just a super odd coincidence? I'm wondering if I've somehow done this to myself. Because, I hadn't really felt much going on in the ovary region lately... just little tiny twinges and not often... then tonight I had some normal ovary twinge/pains after I'd been on them again for 2 days. Is there something in my pills that could affect me that much (ie making my temps less erratic, making them higher, making my ovaries do something)???

In honor of feeling my ovaries again, I DTD tonight. Really, I kind of just wanted to. It had been 3 days without... and it was time. But, it doesn't hurt that it could maybe have helped to make a baby. I mean, if they easily live 3 days, then I should have only just run out of good ones today... and I replenished today as well... right? Makes sense?
 



Attached Files:







coincidence.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## msarkozi

I know nothing about the pills Megg, but glad you did the deed. Makes sense to me to replenish:)

This morning I had such a hard time getting dressed for work. Nothing is fitting anymore!! I still have another week to get through before I am in the city and can buy new clothes. I actually considered wearing OH's clothes!!! I might have to start wearing my yoga pants to work! :(


----------



## vickyd

Megg im sure you know that taking, changing meds will alter your cycle and im sure that this is doubly true when the meds you are taking are actually for your cycle....I dont know the exact nature of the meds and what they are for, but if they were prescribed i think you should take them as recommended.

Fran you are my number 1 star pupil!!!!!!

Mel i often wonder where the hell you live...It takes you 6 hours to get to the doctors, you have no shops around...Is it a dairy farm in the middle of nowhere???????????????


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> Jaymes, that's cool...Colorado is the best. :) I'm from Colorado Springs and went to college at CU Boulder. Have a good time! I'd be be excited too. I was there last month and I actually cried when I saw the mountains, I was so happy.

We went to CU Boulder as well... My DH sent me a list of the top 25 places to live in the US, and Broomfield was # 19. We own a house there, and lived there on and off for the last 10 years. I almost cried because it showed a picture of the Rockies that was almost identical to the view from my bedroom window out there. I miss home right now like crazy... Now I have stupid renters in my house enjoying my view.

Symptom spotting symptoms today = sore bb's, nausea, cramps, headache and fatigue... I am hoping these are all good signs.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Jaymes, those symptoms make me so excited! I can't wait until you get back from CO and test:)

Vicky - :rofl: do you know where Edmonton, Alberta is?? I live about 9 hours Northwest of there. We are almost on the border of BC, and NWT. I am in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by trees. There is only one road into Town, as the other road leads to the lake. We have one grocery store, 3 bars, a few restaurants, post office, bank, 3 gas stations, small airport, health clinic, a recreational facility, golf course, and that's really about it. It's a small Town of about 1200 people. The nearest Town is 138 km's away (where the hospital is), but we have a doctor that comes here twice a week. The biggest shopping place to get to is 6 hours away. I know it sounds horrible, but it is a beautiful place. 

I hope this picture works - 
https://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Rainbow+Lake&state=AB


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg im sure you know that taking, changing meds will alter your cycle and im sure that this is doubly true when the meds you are taking are actually for your cycle....I dont know the exact nature of the meds and what they are for, but if they were prescribed i think you should take them as recommended.
> 
> Fran you are my number 1 star pupil!!!!!!
> 
> Mel i often wonder where the hell you live...It takes you 6 hours to get to the doctors, you have no shops around...Is it a dairy farm in the middle of nowhere???????????????

Well... They're not prescription meds... nor are they for my cycle. lol I can run down the list quick:

Prenatal Multivitamin
Baby Aspirin
Chromium
Vitamin D
Selenium
Fish Oil x 3
Zinc
Super B Complex
Iron
Glucosamine Chondroitin x 2 (for my shoulder that's been hurting)

The last one is the only one that I wasn't directed to take by a doctor recently... but had been told to take it in the past when I had various joint pains here and there. So, I've only just picked it back up because my left shoulder has been giving me hell.

So... None of them are for my cycle exactly. I'm just wondering if any of those can have that sort of affect on things since they aren't really for my cycle.


----------



## vickyd

Wow Megg!!!! well in my case i never took anything and always ovulated CD15-16. Last month for the first time ever i took folic acid, asprin and B12. This made me ovulate CD17-18 maybe even 19, going by the same indicators i always used. I discussed this with doc after my first low hcg level and he said that definately this regime affected my ovulation. So in your case the fact that you consistently take these pills and stopped for a few days could in fact be the reason that your cycle got a bit screwed up. I think the key is not to break routine...

Mel your town sounds very "little house on the prairie", im sure its lovely!!!! Ofcourse id probably go mental but im a city girl who gets restless if i live 3 Km away from the heart of the city!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! Well I think we are one step up from "little house on the prairie" :) We are an oil and gas Town, and it's all forest. No farming around here. It does get to you at times for sure not being closer to a big city. But we also get compensated for living here, so can't complain too much


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> lol! Well I think we are one step up from "little house on the prairie" :) We are an oil and gas Town, and it's all forest. No farming around here. It does get to you at times for sure not being closer to a big city. But we also get compensated for living here, so can't complain too much

Is there no Starbucks? Target? Wal-Mart even? I'd DIE! Here I was thinking I live in the sticks!


----------



## vickyd

They dont need starbucks and Wal Mart they have.....Olsen's Mercantile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Megg I dont know about whether not taking the pills messed with your cycle or not it might have done just because your body is used to having them.

Jaymes those all sound like promising signs keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mel it sounds so sweet where you live, I like to be near a big town or city but not live there liked to be close enough to visit but not to be there all the time mind you I couldn't cope with all the driving you do especially as I dont drive.

Well girls I've been back to the dr's today. I had to get someone to look after my class this morning so I could go to the loo and change my sanitary towel (sorry if to much info) managed to get there before I flooded everywhere what a nightmare bleeding has eased of now and I was only working the morning which was a good thing but the pain!! I'm used to bad periods and painful ones but bloody hell the pain has been horrific so went to see my dr. She knows me about lossing the baby and all the others things that have happened since and told her that I felt I didnt know my body at the moment and that my periods are just getting worse. She was lovely straight away said she's going to refer me to have a scan done yay feel like someone is taking me seriously and I can find out if all is okay or not. I'm curled up on the sofa in pain but feeling reasurred working tomorrow then its summer hols :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

closest Walmart is 4 hours away (and it's actually a very nice one, not a crappy one like the one 6 hours away). Not sure where the closest Starbucks would be, but the closest Tim Horton's is 4 hours away as well. I don't think there are Targets in Canada?? Needless to say, I shop online a lot:) 

Oh Lucy, I feel for you. I hope you feel better really soon, and I am glad to hear that the doctor is looking after you! Get some rest girl!


----------



## vickyd

Luce babes great news that you found someone to address your situation! I think sometimes medical professionals underestimate our knowledge of our bodies...
My sister also has terrible periods and they have found that her anemia contributes to this. She drinks cinnamon tea when the cramps get too bad and it helps her alot.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls.

Vicky thats really interesting as I suffer from anemia never thought they might be connected may go get myself some cinnamon tea. They've definitely got worse, the dr was lovely she really listened and took me serious which is nice as some dr's (especially female dr's) are so dismissive of period pains/heavy periods. Just pleased that something is going to be done feel like I have some control back plus the dr told me to take it easy over the summer hols to get lots of rest and relax didnt waste anytime telling my hubby that :haha:


----------



## Jaymes

:haha: Mel. I told my dh before this move that I wouldn't move here as there was no Target or Starbucks. Within 6 months they built a Target with a Starbucks inside, and a stand lane Starbucks. My response was "Well, crap!"

:haha: Vicky.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Wow Megg!!!! well in my case i never took anything and always ovulated CD15-16. Last month for the first time ever i took folic acid, asprin and B12. This made me ovulate CD17-18 maybe even 19, going by the same indicators i always used. I discussed this with doc after my first low hcg level and he said that definately this regime affected my ovulation. So in your case the fact that you consistently take these pills and stopped for a few days could in fact be the reason that your cycle got a bit screwed up. I think the key is not to break routine...
> 
> Mel your town sounds very "little house on the prairie", im sure its lovely!!!! Ofcourse id probably go mental but im a city girl who gets restless if i live 3 Km away from the heart of the city!!!!

I know... Its a lot of pills! There's 3 or 4 of them that I was directed to take so that my already fine thyroid stayed fine or got even better. :dohh: I wish they'd have just said that it didn't look quite right instead of telling me it was fine but I should take a ton of stuff for it anyway! LOL Breaking routine makes sense. I shan't do it again! Thank you!



msarkozi said:


> lol! Well I think we are one step up from "little house on the prairie" :) We are an oil and gas Town, and it's all forest. No farming around here. It does get to you at times for sure not being closer to a big city. But we also get compensated for living here, so can't complain too much

Are you allowed air conditioning? Or is that too high tech? :rofl: j/k



Jaymes said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> lol! Well I think we are one step up from "little house on the prairie" :) We are an oil and gas Town, and it's all forest. No farming around here. It does get to you at times for sure not being closer to a big city. But we also get compensated for living here, so can't complain too much
> 
> Is there no Starbucks? Target? Wal-Mart even? I'd DIE! Here I was thinking I live in the sticks!Click to expand...

Me too, Jaymie! I'm a spoiled little bitch! :haha:



LucyJ said:


> :hi: girls
> 
> Megg I dont know about whether not taking the pills messed with your cycle or not it might have done just because your body is used to having them.
> 
> Jaymes those all sound like promising signs keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Mel it sounds so sweet where you live, I like to be near a big town or city but not live there liked to be close enough to visit but not to be there all the time mind you I couldn't cope with all the driving you do especially as I dont drive.
> 
> Well girls I've been back to the dr's today. I had to get someone to look after my class this morning so I could go to the loo and change my sanitary towel (sorry if to much info) managed to get there before I flooded everywhere what a nightmare bleeding has eased of now and I was only working the morning which was a good thing but the pain!! I'm used to bad periods and painful ones but bloody hell the pain has been horrific so went to see my dr. She knows me about lossing the baby and all the others things that have happened since and told her that I felt I didnt know my body at the moment and that my periods are just getting worse. She was lovely straight away said she's going to refer me to have a scan done yay feel like someone is taking me seriously and I can find out if all is okay or not. I'm curled up on the sofa in pain but feeling reasurred working tomorrow then its summer hols :happydance:

So glad someone is listening to you!!! :hugs: That's great! :thumbup:



msarkozi said:


> closest Walmart is 4 hours away (and it's actually a very nice one, not a crappy one like the one 6 hours away). Not sure where the closest Starbucks would be, but the closest Tim Horton's is 4 hours away as well. I don't think there are Targets in Canada?? Needless to say, I shop online a lot:)
> 
> Oh Lucy, I feel for you. I hope you feel better really soon, and I am glad to hear that the doctor is looking after you! Get some rest girl!

OMG! Nooo.. That's FAR! Holy shit! :cry: I'd die!!! I want to come rescue you!



LucyJ said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> Vicky thats really interesting as I suffer from anemia never thought they might be connected may go get myself some cinnamon tea. They've definitely got worse, the dr was lovely she really listened and took me serious which is nice as some dr's (especially female dr's) are so dismissive of period pains/heavy periods. Just pleased that something is going to be done feel like I have some control back plus the dr told me to take it easy over the summer hols to get lots of rest and relax didnt waste anytime telling my hubby that :haha:

My periods were way worse when I was anemic too. Now I'm just shy of anemic even when I'm taking close to 100mg of iron each day. But, they've gotten much better since then. What's the reasoning behind this??? That's bizarre!


----------



## msarkozi

LOL! you really don't need an air conditioner here....the seasons are winter, still winter, mud, bugs! we tend to have rainy summers the last few years with only a short term of being hot. Although it is +29 today, but storm clouds have rolled in, so I am hoping we are in for a good storm:)


----------



## Megg33k

Really? No air conditioning? Of all the things that I could be happy about in my life, I'm most happy that I wasn't born before air conditioners were invented. I keep my house 66F (~19C). I.WOULD.DIE! :sick:

Oh... Mud and bugs are officially my 2 least favorite seasons now... taking over the previous summer and winter! Jeez! I hope they pay you well for living there!


----------



## msarkozi

I keep every window open in the house during summer, as well as shut the furnace off. I run two fans in the bedroom as well, but it hasn't been super hot in here. During fall/winter, I generally have my furnace cranked right up because I am freezing :) 

We do get pretty good benefits. We live in company housing and do not have to pay rent, utilities, or taxes. We get somewhat higher wages (but not as good as what they used to be), and we get a monthly bonus as well paid to us. Plus they give us 3 flights per family member a year to Edmonton. So all in all, it's not too bad:)


----------



## Allie84

Sound nice, Mel! It sounds beautiful too. I see you're closer to Alaska than mainland US. Very pretty, but...brrrr. Also, aren't you in 24 hour daylight right now? I couldn't live in a town that small-I'm with the other girls and would go craaazy! But your benefits sound pretty sweet so maybe I could. But right now we live in a metro area of 200,000 and I think it seems small. I miss living near a big city.

Megg, tsk tsk!! At least you have a reason for your cycle going wonky. Glad to see it going back to normal!

Jaymes, those symptoms sound way promising! Woo, fellow Buff! :friends:

Luce, aww :hugs: sorry to hear about your morning but so glad you found a doc who is listening to you. Anemia and heavy periods are definitely related...my bff had both for years, but I think it's the heavy flow that causes anemia and not the other way around. According to my friend.

Vicky, your scan is tomorrow!! I can't believe it! This week has flown by. Thinking of you and sending good thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - yes we have about 5 hours of dark right now. Sun doesn't set until after 11 pm sometime, and then it's light out again very early. You kind of get used to it, and it's actually pretty neat, but you also definitely buy blackout curtains for your bedroom:) 200,000 is a good size of place to live in as well. When I was in College, I lived in a place around that size, and it seemed to be the perfect size. I definitely miss it at times. 

Vicky - good luck with your scan. I can't wait to hear all the wonderful details :hugs:

So I am one of those people that likes to read in my spare time. I got my new book in the mail today, and I've already read the first 6 chapters. I am addicted to the Fern Michaels Sisterhood books. I got a little sleepy though, so I had a nap, but I am going to try and read another chapter before I go to sleep. OH has to go back to work right away for the night, so it's going to be lonely :(

Have a great night ladies :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

oh I have to tell you, I checked my mail tonight, and my 10 year old cousin sent me a post card (it's one from the Calgary Zoo and has a flamingo on the front). She wrote "you are such a cute bird. I miss you xoxoxo. I hope I see you soon". It is the cutest piece of mail I have ever received! Made me smile :)


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> oh I have to tell you, I checked my mail tonight, and my 10 year old cousin sent me a post card (it's one from the Calgary Zoo and has a flamingo on the front). She wrote "you are such a cute bird. I miss you xoxoxo. I hope I see you soon". It is the cutest piece of mail I have ever received! Made me smile :)

that made me smile too! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Vicky I can't believe your scan is today! Good luck!!

Mel I would go nuts if I lived in that small a town I think. I grew up in a big city and now live in a town that is considered 'small' which has about 8,000 residents and it drives me mad!

:witch: came for me this morning :cry:

I'm gutted as we DTD every other day from CD10 to CD20, so I was sure we'd caught the egg. Maybe my body just needed a little while longer. I've seen it coming though as I have been an emotional wreck the last couple of days with the worst PMT.

The only saving grace(s) is that I had a 29 day cycle which is really good and now I get to start using my clearblue digital fertility monitor that my friend gave me so i don't have the confusion every month of not knowing when I have ovulated.

Still though, I'm entering month 11 of TTC. That is so upsetting :nope:


----------



## vickyd

Morning girls!!!
Today has started off very shitty...I must have turned off my alarm clock in my sleep cause i woke up suddenly at 09.30 instead of 7....I get ready in 5 minutes and 1 km away from work the bus breaks down :((( I walked the rest of the way which was a 30 minute walk with the temp outside a refreshing 36 degrees.....Plus i wore a new pair of shoes today which gave me huge blisters... Im thinking i should cancel my scan with all this bad luck thats surrounding me today....


----------



## roonsma

You'll be fine, i'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Megg33k

Mel - That actually does sound kind of nice! :) And, the postcard made me smile too!!!

Rach, Jaymie & Allie - :hi: How are my lovely ladies today? xxx

Francesca - I'm so sorry about AF sweetie! :hugs: I know how hard it is!

Vicky - Today is only shit because all the good luck is being saved for your scan! I'm batting 1000!!! :hugs: Thinking of you!


----------



## vickyd

My scan is in 2 hours and im ashamed to admit ive smoked like 15 cigarretes.....
I really dont wanna go help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - your scan is going to be great. All the bad things are happening now, because it wants you to be extremely happy when you hear the good news. Everything will be great:)

Fran - I'm sorry about AF. I hope that next month is going to be your lucky month!


----------



## Jaymes

Vicky - I am coming to Greece in Amanda's place to hold your hand during your scan... Then I am taking your cigarretes back to the states with me! It'll be great darling. :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> Mel - That actually does sound kind of nice! :) And, the postcard made me smile too!!!
> 
> Rach, Jaymie & Allie - :hi: How are my lovely ladies today? xxx
> 
> Francesca - I'm so sorry about AF sweetie! :hugs: I know how hard it is!
> 
> Vicky - Today is only shit because all the good luck is being saved for your scan! I'm batting 1000!!! :hugs: Thinking of you!

Hi Meggins, I'm presuming you mean me! Theres quite a few Rachs knocking about on here!

I'm fine thanks, sipping ginger ale (say no more)...waiting for next Fri and we'll go from there.

How are you doing?, i see your cycle's giving you some grief at the mo x :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

:hi: Megg!

I am currently feeling like I want to puke! That is a good sign, but as I am only 7 DPO it really is too soon to tell. I did have 4 stabbing pains in my lower pelvic area yesterday and immediately decided that they were implantation... I am probably imagining all of these symptoms. We'll see on Tuesday or so... So far my POAS obsession has given me BFN's, but that is to be expected.


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes - in my first pregnancy, I was so nauseous a week before AF was due. It is totally possible to have symptoms already. I am so hopeful for you :)


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, just popping in for a second awaiting Vicky's results. I haven't gone back to read anything, so hope everyone is well. I'm on Cape Cod now with my mother. The rest of my family will be arriving tonight. I had a hellish day at work on Tuesday with cramps so bad I had to keep taking Vicodin. I got on the red eye flight that night with cramps and bleeding. I took a Vicodin for pain and an Ambien to sleep. It was a good cocktail, I don't remember the 5 hour flight. Cramps are gone. Still bleeding a bit. Happy to be with my mom.

I'll keep checking in until we hear from Vicky. I hope everything is ok my love!


----------



## roonsma

Hi Hearty, its nice to hear from you Hun x:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - hope your cramps go away soon. Enjoy your vacation and your family time.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Hearty good to hear from you :hugs:glad your with your mum hoping the bleeding stops soon. Loads of love.

Vicky I've been thinking about you all day hope everything goes well with your scan.

Fran sorry the witch got you it really does suck when she arrives at least you can move on to next month and hopefully that will be the month.

Jaymes they sounds like positive signs!!

AFM: well school has finished :happydance: yay to summer hols I'm glad I'm not in tomorrow as have had a horrid day with cramps and bleeding luckily today I had a TA with me so could leave the class with her why I rushed to loo. Hubbys looking after me tonight he's so good when I'm having a rough time with AF.

Big :hugs: to all my lovely ladies.


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls!!!
Ok so scan went well, we heard the heartbeat but the baby measured only 6w3d instead of the 7w2d if considering LMP. Doc said not to worry, so until next scan i plan on concentrating really hard on relaxing lol!!! My body is so tense i feel like ive been carrying the weight of the world on my shoulders the past 2 weeks....
Thanks all you lovely ladies for all your support these days, really i think i would have cracked if i didnt have you....

hearty thanks babe for thinking of me....You are in my thoughts constantly, hopefully your holiday will do you good....I miss u Amanda.....


----------



## heart tree

That's wonderful news Vicky. You probably ovulated later than you thought. Remember all of that ewcm you had for days and days. I can never date my pregnancies by my LMP because I know I ovulate late. Congrats honey, you are on the road to having a healthy baby. Will you stop smoking ciggies now?

I miss you too. Will be back in a week or two. Promise.

BTW, got my spray tan today. Bronze and beautiful. Sqeezed my fanjita really tight! Hope that makes you laugh. See you all later.


----------



## LucyJ

Aww Vicky thats wonderful news I am so happy for you and hearty is right you must of ovulated later than you thought. You need to try and relax now if you can. Massive :hugs: to you and your little bean.

Hearty I am glad your going to be back with us soon (when your ready of course) as its not the same without you and I am glad you got your spray tan done. 



> BTW, got my spray tan today. Bronze and beautiful. Sqeezed my fanjita really tight! Hope that makes you laugh

Made me giggle!! :haha:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i love you!!!! I was being all neurotic about being put a week back, i did the google and read on this other forum how this is a sign of chromosomal abnormality!!!!!!!!!!Oh my god i freaked.....Im also sure i ovulated late going by all the ewcm i has later on..... 
Im gonna stop thinking about it....whatever happens happens!!!
Please come back honey!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

so happy to hear the good news Vicky. It's early yet too, so on your next scan, maybe everything will be bumped ahead. I wouldn't worry about it, honestly. I am sure it is fine. Like Hearty asked, are you going to stop smoking now? :)


----------



## vickyd

Yes mommies i will stop smoking mow!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Good girl :flower:


----------



## msarkozi

lol, everything is going to be great Vicky :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congratulations Vicky I'm over the moon for you. Now try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy.

Hi to everyone, hope your all good.xx


----------



## cazza22

Congraaattttts Vic :happydance: so happy for u babe. Did u get a iccle scan piccy of bean sweetie? i'd lurve to have a ganders at the tiny beauty?

Hey girls :wave: Hope everyones ok? Sorry i havent been around much, im just lurking rather than posting at the minute, been feeling abit shitty so keeping my distance rather than spreading the negative vibes, god knows what wrong with me, started full on crying today in work im an emotional wreck lol!!! stupid periods gggrrrrr x anyways Lov ya's lots xxxxx Caz xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Mel - That actually does sound kind of nice! :) And, the postcard made me smile too!!!
> 
> Rach, Jaymie & Allie - :hi: How are my lovely ladies today? xxx
> 
> Francesca - I'm so sorry about AF sweetie! :hugs: I know how hard it is!
> 
> Vicky - Today is only shit because all the good luck is being saved for your scan! I'm batting 1000!!! :hugs: Thinking of you!
> 
> Hi Meggins, I'm presuming you mean me! Theres quite a few Rachs knocking about on here!
> 
> I'm fine thanks, sipping ginger ale (say no more)...waiting for next Fri and we'll go from there.
> 
> How are you doing?, i see your cycle's giving you some grief at the mo x :hugs:Click to expand...

I did mean you! :) I'm okay, despite my cycle! LOL



Jaymes said:


> :hi: Megg!
> 
> I am currently feeling like I want to puke! That is a good sign, but as I am only 7 DPO it really is too soon to tell. I did have 4 stabbing pains in my lower pelvic area yesterday and immediately decided that they were implantation... I am probably imagining all of these symptoms. We'll see on Tuesday or so... So far my POAS obsession has given me BFN's, but that is to be expected.

Ooh... Sounds promising!!! :yipee:



heart tree said:


> Hi girls, just popping in for a second awaiting Vicky's results. I haven't gone back to read anything, so hope everyone is well. I'm on Cape Cod now with my mother. The rest of my family will be arriving tonight. I had a hellish day at work on Tuesday with cramps so bad I had to keep taking Vicodin. I got on the red eye flight that night with cramps and bleeding. I took a Vicodin for pain and an Ambien to sleep. It was a good cocktail, I don't remember the 5 hour flight. Cramps are gone. Still bleeding a bit. Happy to be with my mom.
> 
> I'll keep checking in until we hear from Vicky. I hope everything is ok my love!

Awww... Missing you daily, Hearty! Its very nice to see your avatar again! :hugs: Enjoy your hols!



LucyJ said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Hearty good to hear from you :hugs:glad your with your mum hoping the bleeding stops soon. Loads of love.
> 
> Vicky I've been thinking about you all day hope everything goes well with your scan.
> 
> Fran sorry the witch got you it really does suck when she arrives at least you can move on to next month and hopefully that will be the month.
> 
> Jaymes they sounds like positive signs!!
> 
> AFM: well school has finished :happydance: yay to summer hols I'm glad I'm not in tomorrow as have had a horrid day with cramps and bleeding luckily today I had a TA with me so could leave the class with her why I rushed to loo. Hubbys looking after me tonight he's so good when I'm having a rough time with AF.
> 
> Big :hugs: to all my lovely ladies.

Sorry that AF is being such a right bitch to you this time! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Hey girls!!!
> Ok so scan went well, we heard the heartbeat but the baby measured only 6w3d instead of the 7w2d if considering LMP. Doc said not to worry, so until next scan i plan on concentrating really hard on relaxing lol!!! My body is so tense i feel like ive been carrying the weight of the world on my shoulders the past 2 weeks....
> Thanks all you lovely ladies for all your support these days, really i think i would have cracked if i didnt have you....
> 
> hearty thanks babe for thinking of me....You are in my thoughts constantly, hopefully your holiday will do you good....I miss u Amanda.....

What did I tell you? Batting 1000! :winkwink: I'm SOOOOO elated for you! I actually started sobbing when I read that! I knew, but I know how much you needed to see!!! :cloud9: Congrats... a million times over, CONGRATS! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Hearty i love you!!!! I was being all neurotic about being put a week back, i did the google and read on this other forum how this is a sign of chromosomal abnormality!!!!!!!!!!Oh my god i freaked.....Im also sure i ovulated late going by all the ewcm i has later on.....
> Im gonna stop thinking about it....whatever happens happens!!!
> Please come back honey!!!!!!

Keep in mind, you could have ovulated a little late, and it also could have been an extra few days for implantation. Its really easy to be off by a week. Also, I believe scans this early are accurate to +/- 5 days. So, that says a lot! A beating heart is THE MOST IMPORTANT THING! And your baby has one!!! 

P.S. If you got a pic, I'd love to guess gender already! :) Yes... at 6+3! Placenta theory is almost always correct!



vickyd said:


> Yes mommies i will stop smoking mow!!!

:wohoo:



cazza22 said:


> Congraaattttts Vic :happydance: so happy for u babe. Did u get a iccle scan piccy of bean sweetie? i'd lurve to have a ganders at the tiny beauty?
> 
> Hey girls :wave: Hope everyones ok? Sorry i havent been around much, im just lurking rather than posting at the minute, been feeling abit shitty so keeping my distance rather than spreading the negative vibes, god knows what wrong with me, started full on crying today in work im an emotional wreck lol!!! stupid periods gggrrrrr x anyways Lov ya's lots xxxxx Caz xxxxx

Aww, sweetie! :hugs: I'm sorry! If you ever need to let it all out, feel free to PM me an have a nice rant! :flower:


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz - :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Yay Vicky, super to hear your beans doing well! :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Caz sweetheart sorry your having a rough time dont stay away because your feeling down (unless you need a break that is) here for you whatever you need :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

:hug: cazz, come and talk about it here if you need to.

vicky - glad the scan went well. Don't worry too much about the dates, because everything is so small that a fraction can put you back a few days.

jaymes - pinning all my hopes on your :bfp: now!! hehe


----------



## Megg33k

I think I lied... I just checked my thermometer, and I totally had a new temp from today. I don't know when I took it or if its accurate... but I must have done it at some point! :rofl: Good job for sleep temping!!! Anyway, it sort of syncs up with a 3dpo dip that I always get... We'll see if it goes back up tomorrow! FX'd!


----------



## cazza22

Thank you my gorgeous girls :hugs: ur all amazing x
I'm going to have an early night and hope I wake up in a better mood. I'll be back tomorrow my lovelies x x sweet dreams to each n every one of u x x x


----------



## Allie84

Hello my lovelies! 

I'm at work so don't have much time but wanted to read about Vicky's scan...I've been thinking about it all day! I am SO happy for you vicks :happydance: :hugs: Now, RELAX and STOP SMOKING!!!

Cazz, we love you :hugs: , it's okay to be down in the dumps sometimes.

Hearty, was so wonderful to hear from you. We miss you a lot. I hope you are enjoying Cape Cod as best you can. We love you :hugs:

I'm just full of love today :) ...I nipped to the bathroom after lunch and was greeted with a bunch of EWCM! Yay! Right on schedule I think. And we BD last night....
so I have to ask, should Alex and I DTD tonight too or wait 'til tomorrow? Last night there was no EWCM as far a I could tell.

Hope everyone has a good evening. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'd do it tonight for good measure, Allie! Its always a good idea to DTD with EWCM if possible! :thumbup: But, it won't be the end of the world if you don't, iykwim?


----------



## msarkozi

go ahead and have some fun tonight Allie :)


----------



## aussiettc

good afternoon ladies,
i keep poping in here every now and again but have decided that it to quiet in the other threads so i'm coming in here to chat.
ANyway so i'm on to cd33 and dispite what my chart says i haven't ovulated. i head to the Dr/RS on monday to get some answers.
Some days i have bad days where i can't really be bothered to get out of bed, and others i'm out and happy about doing things.

Last night was a bit of a shocker. First my DS#2 got upset after going to bed. He got back up at about 8:30pm and then went back down at 9:45. To add to things DH got a call from work and was on the phone untill about 11pm. Then DD had a nightmare and slept in my bed from about 2pm. Then to finish things off DS#1 woke up at 6:10 am. So today i'm a tad tired and i have to have dinner with the MIL as she visitinng from Tassie.


----------



## Allie84

Hey Aussie! I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. How do you know you haven't ovulated? Do you temp? I hope you get some answers at the docs on Monday!

AFM, we didn't DTD tonight. :( We were both so tired from work today, and I didn't want to force it, like, "I think I'm ovulating, we MUST do it!!' It was a frozen pizza and plop in front of the TV wearily kinda night. Of course now hubby is sleeping and I'm wishing we'd just gotten in the mood somehow and done it! Oh, well. I'm hoping the :sex: last night and doing it tomorrow will cover our bases. 

How is everyone?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Anyone else feel secretly happy when their AF is heavy after their miscarriage? Last month it was quite light but WOAH this month (my 2nd cycle after ERPC) it is so heavy but it almost feels better for it, like I'm getting a proper clearout.


----------



## Megg33k

I understand that, Francesca... Mine was stupidly light! I don't want it super heavy, but I'd like something more than I got! :(

Allie - I'm sure your timing was fine as is! Don't stress!


----------



## LucyJ

Hello my lovely ladies,

How is everyone today? I am at home yay and looks like hubby has run out of work so is coming home early.

Fran I know what you mean my first AF after mmc was very heavy and painful but I felt like it was a good thing just wish they had gone back to normal but there we go. 

Allie dont worry I'm sure your be alright and fingers crossed that you catch your egg.

Aussie hope you manage to get some sleep and have a good meal with your MIL.

:hugs: to all


----------



## msarkozi

I'm feeling uncomfortable today, and I don't know if I should be worried or not...slight cramps and some back pain...not sure if it is just everything stretching out, or if it is a sign of mc again..........


----------



## LucyJ

hey Mel, try not to worry I am sure it's just due to your body stretching to make room for your little one. Cramps are normal during pregnancy but bloody scary especially when you've been through what we've been through. Could you ring your dr for some reassurance. I am sure everything is alright sending you massive :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Lucy! When I told OH this morning that I was sick, he told me I was playing up being pregnant, so now I am feeling like I shouldn't be saying anything at all. I told him that was a real slap in the face to me. What the hell do men know about being pregnant?!

I have FNH of the liver (lesions on the liver), and that's about the area the pains are mostly coming from. So, it's giving me a fear that the FNH is going to cause complications. I'm sure everything is fine, but it just scares me after already going through one mc.


----------



## vickyd

Hey chikas!
Ive been catching up on much needed sleep!!! I hadnt slept well for almost 4 nights due to all the worry man....

Im still half asleep so i cant remember what i just read so forgive me gals!
Love you all


----------



## LucyJ

I can't believe your OH said that thats not on at all men dont really have any idea what its like or how it feels to be pregnant but he should be understanding and support you. It's bound to scare you and you have every right to feel scared and a bit unsure the best way to deal with it is to talk or otherwise you will just worry yourself sick. 

I would talk to him and just explain how scared you are with everything you've been through your not playing on anything (what a daft thing to say) and that you need his support.

We're all here for you and I would ring your Dr for reassurance to help ease your mind.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Vicky

Glad you are catching up on sleep :sleep: 

Apart from feeling half asleep how are you feeling?


----------



## msarkozi

I know, I can't believe he said that to me either. He tried telling me it was a little late now to be getting morning sickness. It's like how the heck would you know anything about it?! So I told him that this is generally the time people start getting it, and there is nothing set in stone saying when you are going to get it or how long it lasts. He thinks he is a know it all, and it is really bugging me lately. He has no clue what my body is going through. 

We are actually fighting right now too. He has been working crazy hours, so I haven't even seen him or really talked to him since Wednesday. He didn't want to talk to me on the phone this morning, and he told me I was cranky because I was sick and taking it out on him. It was more like the other way around because he is tired. I told him I was upset with him because when I got home from work yesterday I found that he was smoking in the house (which I have asked him for over a year now to not do), and he doesn't see what the big deal is. I told him he is disrespecting me and that what is important to me seems to not matter to him. 

It's his birthday tomorrow, and right now, I could personally care less if we even spend it together! I'm just upset with him because he just doesn't get it. 

Vicky - glad you are getting some sleep


----------



## vickyd

Mel i really hope you sort him out....No matter how tired he is he must respect you and what you are going through, keep reminding him that you are no longer just his partner but the mother of his child.

Luce i feel totally exhausted man....ive been on 3 hours of sleep the past week!!!! I plan on sleeping most of the weekend away!!!


----------



## msarkozi

some days, I just feel like beating the living crap out of him, and today is one of them. I'm honestly hoping he is gone to work again before I get home from work. 

Get as much sleep as you can Vicky!


----------



## LucyJ

Mel you should buy him a pregnancy book for his birthday so he can have a bit more of a understanding about whats going on with your body!! The smoking in the house is not on especially if you've asked him not too he definitely needs to show you some respect.

Vicky I hope you manage to get loads of sleep, a nice relaxing weekend with plenty of rest is just what you need.


----------



## msarkozi

I have two books in the bedroom, but I seriously think he needs to start reading them (he's not the type that will though). I think he is going to be one of those guys that until I have a big belly, he won't truly believe I am pregnant.


----------



## Allie84

Hey, Mel, it's my DH's birthday tomorrow too and he is being a pain in the ass as well. Who knows? Actually it's more that he's being a mope this week, and we spent most of last week arguing over petty things, so it's just been like 10 days of a weird feeling in the house. We're both feeling ill and exhausted too and it's not helping. I'm not an astrology believer but maybe our Leo boys are being hard work because of the moon or something? :shrug: :wacko: I agree with the other girls, feeling ill and tired and nauesous is all part of the pregnancy process and he needs to understand that....and respect you. I hope things go better for you guys this weekend! :hugs:

Glad to hear you're catching up on your sleep, Vicky. :thumbup:

How are you Lucy? Everyone? What's everyone's plans for the weekend?

I'm off now to bake Alex a birthday cake before he gets home from work, then my parents are coming round to give him his gift.


----------



## msarkozi

Well if OH isn't nicer to me, I am closing up shop for his birthday and he can do the deed to himself! lol! And good call on the full moon, I didn't realize it was on Sunday! I always find that he is irritable around full moons. 

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Allie, I'm feeling bit better the bleeding has eased off and pain is a bit more manageable which is good. I've got a bit of a busy weekend going to the cinema tomorrow with hubby, BIL, niece and nephew to see Toy Story 3 (very exicted about that) then going to see my little brother and my niece, then have to pack as flying to norwich on sunday with 2 of my brothers as we have our grandfather's funeral on the monday, driving back with my parents on Monday and spending a week at home with my mum and dad. 

What you up too?


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, Toy Story 3 was fantastic, you'll love it! That is a busy weekend....sorry to hear about your grandfather. :( Enjoy your week at home, and glad you're feeling better. :)

Tonight we're going to the cinema, but not sure what to see since we saw Inception last week and nothing seems exciting in comparison! Tomorrow we are going out for a meal for hubby's birthday and we have some friends coming into town. Then a friend's kid's bday party on Sunday. Nothing exciting but it should be fun!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Flying trip through! :hi:

Mel - Can't believe him! WTF! :hugs:

Vicky - Get all the sleep you can! :thumbup:

Sorry for missing things... Hope everyone else is well! :hugs: all around! Love you all! xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Everything was ok when I got home from work. I tried ignoring him for a bit, but he reached out and took my hand, pulled me to him and told me he loved me, kissed me and hugged me for awhile. I think he was overtired, and he knows what he said was wrong. So instead of bringing it up and getting into more of a fight, I am just letting it go....if he was still being an ass, then the fight would have been on! He went back to work for the night again, so now I am all alone, but at least it's happier then earlier. 

ok, now you girls are just rubbing it in about going to the movies, lol! jk! I am hoping to go see one when I go out next week. 

Megg, how are you doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Glad he's made up for his mistake! :hugs: What movie do you want to see?

I'm okay! Seems I've ovulated... finally! :yipee:


----------



## msarkozi

yah!!! so happy for you :wohoo: go take advantage of your man:)

you know, I am honestly not even sure what is out in theatres right now. The Town that my parents moved to has a small theatre, but not sure what they have, so will have to check it out for sure.....there is nothing better then movie theatre popcorn!


----------



## Jaymes

LucyJ said:


> Mel you should buy him a pregnancy book for his birthday so he can have a bit more of a understanding about whats going on with your body!! The smoking in the house is not on especially if you've asked him not too he definitely needs to show you some respect.
> 
> Vicky I hope you manage to get loads of sleep, a nice relaxing weekend with plenty of rest is just what you need.

I bought my dh a book called my boys can swim. It is supposed to be super funny and informative for the dad to be!


----------



## Jaymes

Yay to Meg, Mel, & Vicky! Love you people! Muah!


----------



## Megg33k

You always make me smile, Jaymie! :hugs: Love you to bits! :flower:



msarkozi said:


> yah!!! so happy for you :wohoo: go take advantage of your man:)
> 
> you know, I am honestly not even sure what is out in theatres right now. The Town that my parents moved to has a small theatre, but not sure what they have, so will have to check it out for sure.....there is nothing better then movie theatre popcorn!

Its a bit late for that now... I seem to be 4dpo! LOL I don't care if we catch it... I just care that it might have popped out!


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!!! Ok so i slept from around 10 pm last night till about half an hour ago!!!!!!! Non-stop sleep baby!!!

Megg Woohoo you popped the egg!!!! Help me out though, how did you figure that out since youre already 4dpo????

Luce sounds like a full weekend ahead!!! Happy b-day to your DH!!!!

Ill be heading off to the beach house in a couple of hours, once again got to tackle the excess body hair before... My mom will be coming over after i leave do clean my house WooHoo!!!!! Its a dump, really....I havent picked up a dust cloth in 2 weeks....


----------



## roonsma

Well done Meggs egg!! You certainly kept us all in suspence- cheeky!! :happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies, i'm sitting on cd34 and i haven't ovulated. I've been doing OPK's ever since my -HPT after the MC and haven't got a thing. also had a blood test done on cd22 and it came back -.
It's starting to get annoying and makes me just wish i could work it out. 
And to top it all off last night i had $185 stolen out of my purse while i was out at dinner. SO PISSED cause the manager didn't seemed phase by it, she was just like ohhh thats bad luck:growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Morning all!!! Ok so i slept from around 10 pm last night till about half an hour ago!!!!!!! Non-stop sleep baby!!!
> 
> Megg Woohoo you popped the egg!!!! Help me out though, how did you figure that out since youre already 4dpo????
> 
> Luce sounds like a full weekend ahead!!! Happy b-day to your DH!!!!
> 
> Ill be heading off to the beach house in a couple of hours, once again got to tackle the excess body hair before... My mom will be coming over after i leave do clean my house WooHoo!!!!! Its a dump, really....I havent picked up a dust cloth in 2 weeks....

Sounds like you're getting some proper sleep, young lady! Excellent! Wishing my mom would come clean my house! Lucky bitch! :haha:

How did I figure out I was 4dpo? Uhm... Charting? I know, that's not an answer! Charting breakdown!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4138/4823045425_9b75f5d0b7_b.jpg

If you were to go to my chart that's linked in my siggy, you'd see on the overlay above this cycle's chart that I commonly follow this exact pattern. The only temp that falls a little outside of it is today's... but not in a way that concerns me. There's always going to be small changes from one month to the next. Its impossible to keep it 100% the same all the time!

Does any of that make sense?



roonsma said:


> Well done Meggs egg!! You certainly kept us all in suspence- cheeky!! :happydance:

Thank you!!! Very cheeky!



aussiettc said:


> Hi ladies, i'm sitting on cd34 and i haven't ovulated. I've been doing OPK's ever since my -HPT after the MC and haven't got a thing. also had a blood test done on cd22 and it came back -.
> It's starting to get annoying and makes me just wish i could work it out.
> And to top it all off last night i had $185 stolen out of my purse while i was out at dinner. SO PISSED cause the manager didn't seemed phase by it, she was just like ohhh thats bad luck:growlmad:

Oh no! I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs: I didn't ovulate after my loss... and even this cycle it took until CD25... which is a week and a half later than normal! I've had to come to terms with giving my body some time to heal... I forget how physically taxing it is on us to be growing a bean and then lose it. Its quite confusing for our system! The thing with the money is just awful! WTF is wrong with the manager? :growlmad:


----------



## roonsma

aussiettc said:


> Hi ladies, i'm sitting on cd34 and i haven't ovulated. I've been doing OPK's ever since my -HPT after the MC and haven't got a thing. also had a blood test done on cd22 and it came back -.
> It's starting to get annoying and makes me just wish i could work it out.
> And to top it all off last night i had $185 stolen out of my purse while i was out at dinner. SO PISSED cause the manager didn't seemed phase by it, she was just like ohhh thats bad luck:growlmad:


OMG Aussie thats shite luck, can't believe the manager didn't give a toss?!

Hope you're ov turns up soon xx :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

So sorry Aussie, that really sucks.... :hugs: 

Megg, woohooo!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I know that not many of you chart... but I'm posting this anyway... just in case!

I have a problem! I was playing with my chart... and there's 1 temp (an important one) that I'm not 100% sure about. The temp on CD25 could be one of two things. I remember one of them absolutely... but I have a nagging recollection of an alternate temp that day... so much that I even know what it was. I have 97.47 and 97.21. I can't tell you what times they were taken... I haven't a clue! Here's the problem: I have to get my progesterone checked at 7dpo. Well... that temp determines my entire chart! I WILL get crosshairs tomorrow as long as my temp isn't below 97.3. BUT! Where will I get them? Here's what I'm looking at:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4823417787_59fcce9376_b.jpg

So, which do I use??? I don't know what to do! 3 days is huge when it comes to the progesterone test!

P.S. The temp I'm sure I got was the higher one... but I really do seem to remember the lower one too!


----------



## Jaymes

Psst...


Spoiler
Unchanged...https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4823920364_2afd52af95_m.jpg
Enhanced...https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4134/4823917474_81ba3291f0_m.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... 


Spoiler
:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

I'm SOOOOO excited!!! I can see it on both!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

We're thinking CD28 rather than CD25 now... So, after I made the chart breakdown for Vicky... It looks like it was a lie. I think that CD25 temp was just wrong... which changes everything. I have an explanation in my journal... but I think I'm 2dpo instead of 5dpo! Gives me a better shot at having caught the eggy... but also makes my wait longer! Hmm... Yay! AND Boo!


----------



## cazza22

OMFG James congratsssssss!! & Meggles congratsssssss on the eggy :dance: Its a good day on the derail thread lol xx

:wave: hi everyone hope were all good, ive finally bid farewell to the witch this this month! I have decided to take a little step back from bnb to see if taking my mind off DPO's etc will help me relax coz im finding myself reading up on symptoms n telling myself that im preggo then being let down when witch shows. Its just demotivating to me & very draining so if u see less of me its not coz i dont love you all & love being on here with you, coz i really do!!!! its just coz i want to take my mind outta the zone for a bit. (i'm still trying just not gonna stress this month hopefully it'll help?)

Lov you all speak very soon Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Caz! Totally understandable! We'll miss you though! I don't know how we'll survive with a Hearty-shaped hole AND a Caz-shaped hole in here! Good luck with this cycle though! Take your time and come back when you're ready! Love you! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

OMG Jaymes!!! YAH!!!! :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:

Cazz - we will miss you hun, but I totally understand. Come back to us when you are ready, and good luck this month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

oooooooooooooooooooh jaymes!!! Looks very promising!!!


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: woo hoo Jaymes

Caz totally understand but will miss you loads sweetie. Take all the time you need but come back to us when your ready :hugs: Hope you have a relaxing month maybe the whole ntnp is a good idea my mum's just told me the wife of the son of one of her friend's is pregnant with her second child it took them 3 years to conceive their first baby they decided this time not to bother with any protection but weren't actually trying if that makes sense well it worked for them so who knows. :flower:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: my lovely ladies hope your all have a fab weekend, 

I'm not going to be around for a couple of days as won't have access to the internet untill I get to my mum and dads. So I will talk to you all soon.

Massive :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Hugs to you Lucy during this time :hugs:

Allie = Happy Birthday to your DH

No real plans for me this weekend. OH just got called into work, so I will make him a birthday supper in a couple hours and hope he is home, otherwise I will make it tomorrow instead. 

I just finished having a nap. Man these dreams are crazy while pregnant! When OH got home from work this morning, he was sitting on the bed beside me about to wake up, and I opened my eyes and screamed because someone was beside me, lol! I have never done that before in my life. Thank goodness he just laughed. But it had to of been from the dream I was having that I reacted that way. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

LOL, Mel! :) I'm sure that woke him right up!

OMG, Jaymes!!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :hugs: I'm soooooooooooooooo excited for you!!!! :hugs: How many DPO are you? I can see those lines......

Cazz, :hugs: we will miss you like crazy but I totally understand. We're losing Disco testers! 

Megg, I'm glad the chart has changed in your favor! Woohoo for 2 DPO!! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Well girlies I think I'm ovulating today! :happydance: Wish me luck! :)

According to my CDs and my ticker I should be, and I saw some more EWCM today while wiping....and (big TMI warning).....while hubby and I were having some birthday :sex: when we changed positions I pulled really wet and stringy EWCM off of him (not arousal fluid). I've never seen that while BDing before but I guess never looked. 

Oh, but a quck question to the more well informed: I took a third OPK just now and it was completely negative....whereas my last one on Thurs was a faint line. Does this mean my surge probably happened between Thurs and now and I missed it? The surge comes before ov, right, so it would make sense? I think.


----------



## msarkozi

It could be Allie....but I think you have done enough to try and catch the egg. They say sperm can live up to 5 days, so before and after are always good. Good Luck girl:)


----------



## Megg33k

I would say you missed it between Thurs and today. No worries! The EWCM sounds like its very soon... probably not today though. EWCM is usually a day or two before O... CM tends to dry up at and after O. So, tomorrow might actually be egg day! :hugs: I think you've done enough to catch it!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks guys. Megg, you are so full of info you're like a TTC encyclopedia! I thought EWCM occured during ovulation, not before it. :shrug: Now I know. Thanks!Well, it's the TWW for me now. :)

Happy birthday to your hubby, too, Mel! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Allie - I've been on this for 3.5 years... I should know a little something! LOL Since the swimmers are meant to be waiting for the eggy, you get it a day or two in advance to give them a chance. If EWCM didn't show up until the eggy was already popping, they wouldn't have a very good chance of swimming fast enough to catch it!

Mel - Happy birthday to your OH!


----------



## bluecathy1978

vickyd said:


> Meggles i hope the circus description was not for my benefit!!! I mean just cause im oozing grapefruit concentrate does not make me some kind of circus freak!!!!
> Im sure youre new cycle will cooperate, now that there a new "cycle sheriff" in town, moi!
> 
> heulyn i still dont get what youre on about, but im a bit thick so no need to explain further since im sure all the rest understood perfectly...
> 
> I left work early today, and since its cooler (only 35 degrees today) thought id shimmy down to the gym. so i get into this conversation with the trainer, which started off with her getting on my case for attending only twice this week...I tried to explain to her the concept of "work" and how since the gym closes at 8.30 and only opens 10-12 on Sat. i cant always make it on time. She replied : "Vicky, you have to get your priorities straight!!" WTF???? So my priority should be tight buns????? Thats it ive had it with Adolf, im quitting Curves and finding a gym better suited to my free spirit!
> 
> Anyone got any interesting plans for the weekend, and i dont mean peeing on a stick ok?

lol


----------



## prgirl_cesca

fingers crossed for a quick 2ww allie and a BFP at the end!

I am such an idiot, I forgot to start using the clearblue digital fertility monitor my friend gave me on CD1 again so it's too late now! So i've bought myself some normal OPKs from ebay and will give these a go this cycle.

So quick question - when I get a positive OPK do I count that day as ovulation? or the next? I'd like to know each month that I am X days past ovulation as I think it'll put me off testing until absolutely necessary but not sure how OPKs work.

My AF is still heavy and very RED! But feels like a proper period again as I feel like my last one like this was probably December/January time, before the miscarriages started.


----------



## Megg33k

What day are you on, Cesca? If you're before or near CD5, then you can still start using the CBFM this cycle!

The problem with anything that shows the LH surge is that no one knows what day you should expect to ovulate. I mean, some people ovulate the same day. Some people ovulate the next day. Some people have to wait as long as 3 days after their positive OPK to ovulate! I think, as a rule, you should ovulate 24-48 hours after the 1st positive OPK. So, I would just consider 2 days after the OPK as ovulation... That should give you a decent little cushion for pushing testing back to the latest logical day!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh i'm on CD4 today - shall I switch it on now?! On the instructions it says you have to pee on the stick at the same time each day but i've heard it's better to do an OPK in the afternoon?

eta: it's 3:30pm here x


----------



## Megg33k

Not right now, no. You need to use FMU for the CBFM. They're very specific about that. You get 3 hours on each side of the time you set it each day... So, set it in the morning around the time you normally wake up. Just hold the 'm' button down until it says 5 in the upper right corner. Then you'll start peeing on sticks on CD6! Just make sure you turn it on within that window each morning... ie If you set it at 9am, you need to turn it on each day between 6am and 12pm! If you miss the window, it won't ask for the stick. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yes that does! Thank you so much!

I didn't realise you could hold the M button down and it would change the cycle day, I wish they said that and I would've started on CD3!

Oooh i'm excited now, at least it'll help my POAS addiction so when it comes time for proper testing i'll be sick of it and hopefully hold out until the right time.


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! True! Just make sure it asks for a stick before peeing on one. Can't waste those... They're like money! So expensive! But, definitely set it tomorrow and then you should start POAS on CD6. One more word to the wise... PIAC and dip the stick. One side of the wick is shiny and non-absorbent... and many girls have fallen victim to their sticks not registering anything because the pee never soaked up. The sticks are super hard to pee directly on... so a cup is best! Good luck, honey! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Good evening sweeties!!
I just got back from a very crappy beach weekend! So because the price of petrol has gone up to 1.6 euro a litre, all Athenians are going to the beaches around the city rather than the usual weekend minibreaks. So my once semi-quiet beach was packed from 9 am!!!! I really did not enjoy my swim at all GRR!!!!
Anyhoo!!! CONGRATS JAYMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Megg i tried to understand the charts but sadly i will disapoint you once again:blush:
I say you are 2 DPO and that you caught the egg babe!!!!!!

Allie go on girl make that baby!!!!!!

Cazz i will miss ya babes, hope you come back with good news to share!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Vicky! :hugs: Sorry your swim/beach wasn't optimal!

I can see why FF is confused! 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4827497798_92aa394cb4_b.jpg

How on earth can it match up to both overlays so well???

Heartburn/acid reflux started extra early today! DAMMIT!


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi everyone. Just popping in. I read a few posts. Congrats Jaymie. Looks like NTNP really does work! :winkwink:

Caz, I know how you feel about taking a break. It has been good for my head. No offence ladies, it just feels good to get your head out of this space for a while.

Meg, I took a look at your chart and it really does look like you O'd on CD28 to me. Better late than never! It is a very nice temp spike. After my mc's my O's would be around CD28 and then would go down each month to CD 26, 24, 22. If you don't get pregnant, I bet O will be earlier next month.

I'm sorry I can't comment on everyone, but I do miss you all.

I've been having a nice time with my family. It is super, super hot here. It sucks not being able to go into the ocean. I feel like I'm done bleeding and then I'll check and there is more blood. It is so annoying. I just want this to be done with. I just want to swim in the ocean. I did get drunk last night though. Fun but I'd rather be pregnant. 

My doctor referred me to a fertility specialist who I'm going to meet with the week I get back from my vacation. I'm really interested to see if he has any ideas about this. I'll let you know what he says. I'll pop back in a few days.

Hope all those beans are snuggly and warm for all of you pregger ladies. Glad you aren't going to smoke anymore Vicks, else I would be coming to Greece to take them all from you.

xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i might just smoke a few if it means you coming over!!!!!!!
Seriously though ive been very good and have not smoked since Thursday evening, how strong am i??? I smoked through my last two pregnancies so yeah it is a big deal that ive managed to stay clean this time....
MISS U SWEETNESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

glad you are enjoying your family time Hearty. I wish you could go swimming in the ocean as well. And I am glad your doctor set you up with a fertility specialist. I hope they can give you all the answers you need! xoxoxo

Vicky - so proud of you girl! I've never been a smoker, but I know how hard it is for people to quit, so good job! :)

Fran - I agree with Megg....peeing in a cup and dipping is a lot better! plus it is a no fail to make sure you get enough urine on the test

Hope everyone is enjoying the last of the weekend...I am just going to make some supper. Finished off my assignment this afternoon and have been doing laundry. OH and I plan on snuggling on the couch tonight (it's my favorite thing to do!).


----------



## Megg33k

I understand that its better for your head, Hearty... but it doesn't mean that we can't miss you like crazy! :hugs: I wish I could make it all better for you, but I guess massive :hugs: will have to do in the meantime!

Vicky - I think its amazing and wonderful that you've been able to quit this time! :) Maybe its because we all know that this little bean is for keeps! :hugs:

Mel - Enjoy your snuggles, love! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls i'm starting on 100mg of clomid today. Dr said not to worry about inducing a bleed and to just take the clomid. I've been to him before and i trust his judgement and am about to go to the chemist to get my tablets. I'm so excited cant wait to get started on something more positive and hopeful so instead of being on cd36 i'm on cd 3 woohooo


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! I didn't know that was possible! Very cool!!! :hugs: Best of luck!


----------



## vickyd

Well i decided i will make my bean feel very wanted, so i have stopped drinking cofee as well....To be honest stopping smoking isnt as hard as i thought it would be...Ive been smoking 1-2 packs for 15 years so i thought id go loony!!

So today is my nameday, celebration of the saint after which i was named. This is a pretty big deal here in Greece, more so than birthdays so am planning a small dinner party for a few close friends. No one knows im preggo yet and i would like to keep it that way, however it will be almost impossible since i wont be smoking and drinking....
Alex said hes gonna buy me one of those electronic cigarettes and i can tell everyone that im trying to quit lol!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, that sounds like a good plan. Happy nameday to you :)


----------



## Allie84

hearty, so nice to hear from you :hugs: I too wish you could swim in the ocean...glad you are enjoying your family time. Take it easy. We miss you.

aussie, hurray for starting a new cycle. Good luck!

vicky, happy nameday to you! :) I hope you enjoy your dinner party. And a massive congrats on the quitting smoking (and coffee). 

mel, hope you enjoyed your snuggling. :) It's my favorite, too!

Happy Monday everyone. *yawn*


----------



## msarkozi

I agree to that Allie *yawn* :)


----------



## Megg33k

Vicky - Very cool! Happy nameday! :hugs: I think the "I'm trying to quit" plan is good. Do people know you're TTC? If so, you could just say that you think it will improve your chances of conceiving!


----------



## vickyd

Megg i never wanted anyone to know that we were ttc... I just always felt that if another friendly cuple did it before me then they would feel uncomfortable, like most people do because of my losses anyway.
Alex said i should just say im trying to give up and leave it at that.
Ive got 3 hours till they show up and i havent done anything yet!!!!!!!! Ill be making pasta so that will be quick, but i was thinking of trying to make a desert for the first time in my life-chocolate soufle. Ill probably go buy some from the bakery down the street instead!


----------



## Megg33k

Then, saying you're trying to quit and leaving it be is just perfect! Chocolate soufflé sounds divine!!! Enjoy your dinner, honey! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

pretty quiet in here today. How is everyone doing?

is Jaymes back from CO yet?

Vicky - how did your dinner go?


----------



## Allie84

Hey,

How is everyone this evening?

It was a beautiful day here and I had the day off so I tried to stay out of the house as long as possible. Now hubby and I are getting ready to go for our evening walk--it's in the 80s at nearly 9 pm so we want to make the most of it! :) We went the cinema and saw Despicable Me...it was really cute. It's back to the grind for me tomorrow so I enjoyed the long weekend and the BDing.

Well, off for my walk!


----------



## msarkozi

Enjoy your walk :)

I just finished watching Cake Boss, and I am going to spend the rest of the night relaxing. OH is out golfing, so I get the tv all to myself:) Tomorrow will be a busy night of packing to leave Wednesday........


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girls! It is quiet in here! We have very noticeable Hearty and Caz shaped holes! :(

Hope you enjoyed your walk, Allie! :hugs:

Boo to packing! LOL Happy 9 Weeks though, Mel! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Meg :) and yes, boo to packing! although I think I hate unpacking even more.....

have a good night everyone


----------



## Allie84

Thanks guys :hugs: It was a very nice walk!

I second the boo to packing! And it is funny how unpacking is worse! I think it's because the trip is over.

Yeah, it's so quiet in here. :( We need to recruit some more disco testers!


----------



## Megg33k

I know! :(

Side note: I'm so sick of waiting for a healthy pregnancy that I'd like to scream... then maybe cry a bit... then probably scream some more... then punch something... and end with some more crying! I'M SO TIRED OF THIS! :hissy:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg I know how you feel.

I'm feeling like shite today. I picked up an MRSA/Staph type infection when on honeymoon nearly a year ago and it is still playing up now. I come out in boils and they're so painful and sore and I feel absolutely disgusting. I had my last lot of antibiotics in February and thought i'd killed it, but a month ago I had some more boils come up. They've been nothing major so i've been hoping they'll go away but I've given up the ghost now and going back to the Drs. I don't want to go on any more antibiotics whilst TTC though, I got pregnant the month I was on them last and had a MC so i'm terrified it'll happen again.

I'm so clean and shower all the time and never look scruffy or anything so to have boils just makes me feel like a right skank.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, that sounds unpleasant for you! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey! Hopefully they can sort it out for good for you! :(


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Fran sorry to hear about the boils....I have a friend who also had a really rough time getting rid of them for good. I think the psycological toll was the hardest for her, she really felt repulsed by her body for a long time. I hope you get rid of it soon, and yes do not take antibiotics while ttc. I discussed this in length with my doc last month and he was adamant that women ttc should not take antibiotics.

Megg honey, i feel for you....I like how you differenciate between a bfp and a healthy pregnancy!!!!!! Will we ever be able to relax and just have it easy for once????
Today all my symptoms are gone so i dont have to tell you that stress-o-meter is off the charts...!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

One antibiotic the doctor can give me is like a cream you put in your nose. The antibiotics he gave me last time were 'safe' for pregnancy but who knows.

Call me cesca too vicky, no one has called me fran since school! Sounds sooo strange, hehe. Everyone calls me cesca, pronounced ches-ka!


----------



## vickyd

Ok cesca!! I love it when people call me bee, cause thats what they called me in high school which i must say were the best years of my life!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhh se my school days were awful, cesca is much more me now :)


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Fran sorry to hear about the boils....I have a friend who also had a really rough time getting rid of them for good. I think the psycological toll was the hardest for her, she really felt repulsed by her body for a long time. I hope you get rid of it soon, and yes do not take antibiotics while ttc. I discussed this in length with my doc last month and he was adamant that women ttc should not take antibiotics.
> 
> Megg honey, i feel for you....I like how you differenciate between a bfp and a healthy pregnancy!!!!!! Will we ever be able to relax and just have it easy for once????
> Today all my symptoms are gone so i dont have to tell you that stress-o-meter is off the charts...!!!!!!

I know... I find it very difficult to "want a BFP"... because I've had 2 of those and I'm no babies richer than I started... just a lot of psychological scarring. So, I definitely differentiate between them HUGELY! 

Ah, I do know how scared you must be to have lost your symptoms. I know in the UK, that's a sufficient reason to get a reassurance scan. I don't know if anything like that exists in Greece though! :hugs: I'm sure its just one of those things and they'll be back with a vengeance tonight! 



prgirl_cesca said:


> Ahhh se my school days were awful, cesca is much more me now :)

Plus, Cesca has a really nice ring to it! :)


----------



## vickyd

sounds very exotic....and sexy!!!!!

I can get a scan whenever i want, im choosing to fight my way through this without getting a scan every week....If this baby is ok then ill have 9 months of worry, i need to be stronger or else ill drive me, Alex and my doc crazy. And honestly, lets say something is wrong ill find out next week at my schedualed scan anyway right?????

How you holding up meggles????


----------



## Megg33k

You make a good point, Vicky! I understand that! Yes, you would find out next week anyway... and everything is going to be fine! I'm still batting 1000, remember?

How am I holding up? I'm not sure I am. I feel like I'm losing my mind. I'm just so angry about it all. :(


----------



## vickyd

Let it out woman!!!! I think we deserve to be angry with all our shit bad luck....I should be so happy that im pregnant but instead im in constant denial at best and definately sure im gonna loose this one the next....

Yesterday at work people were wishing me for my nameday, and this one moron lady who got demoted after she gave birth last year says to me " happy name day Vic, hopefully next year you will have a baby to complete you" i was like thanks ready to walk away but she carries on " come on dont stress im sure youll manage it in the end" Ok so i loose my cool and go " Having a baby is not a personal accomplishment like keeping your job or getting a degree you know????? Its luck and good biology which you personally have no control over so get lost"!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Good morning, all!

WOW, vicky, I cannot believe what that lady at work at said to you. :growlmad: I think you said the exact right thing to her! And anyways, it really does annoy me when people act like having a child is an 'accomplishment'. I know a few people who should never have 'accomplished' that and it' s the children that suffer. :nope: It makes it all the more annoying when good parents like you lot :flower: had to suffer mcs... :hugs:
*off of soap box*

Cesca and Megg, :hugs: sorry you're having a rough day! 

Well, I better get ready for work. Today was meant to be a day off but the children I'm nannying for got back from vacation early. I bet they'll have that post-holiday grump thing going on but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic response vicky. I'd hate for someone to say that to me, I think i'd cry.


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - don't worry about the lack of symptoms. I honestly don't think I even have any anymore. I don't even have sore boobs or anything. They come and go, and sometimes you don't even have them at all. I know it's scary to think what it could mean though, but just carry on, as everything is going great with your little bean:)

Hugs to everyone :hugs:

I am thinking today feels more like a Monday.....it's going to be a long day. I ended up moving to the couch around 4 am this morning because OH was annoying me. He likes to sleep diagonally across the bed for some reason now, and it's making me uncomfortable. So I finally had enough of it and went to sleep on the couch for the last 2 hours before I had to get up. I'm telling him that we need to get a king sized bed, because a queen is just not working. I am looking forward to sleeping by myself for the next week and a half.........


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Let it out woman!!!! I think we deserve to be angry with all our shit bad luck....I should be so happy that im pregnant but instead im in constant denial at best and definately sure im gonna loose this one the next....
> 
> Yesterday at work people were wishing me for my nameday, and this one moron lady who got demoted after she gave birth last year says to me " happy name day Vic, hopefully next year you will have a baby to complete you" i was like thanks ready to walk away but she carries on " come on dont stress im sure youll manage it in the end" Ok so i loose my cool and go " Having a baby is not a personal accomplishment like keeping your job or getting a degree you know????? Its luck and good biology which you personally have no control over so get lost"!!!!!!

I :rofl: at your response, only because its so great to picture you saying it to someone! What a hag to say that to you!!! :growlmad: 

I don't know how else to let it out! I've been watching "Obsessed" on A&E... about people with OCD. And, I'm about to sound batshit insane... just a warning. I understand that OCD is crippling and awful to deal with. I understand that the rituals make their lives impossible and are incredibly oppressive to live with. But, I see them go through the rituals and I envy that they have something that makes them feel like they control the outcome of things... even if it takes up most of their lives. I see them doing exposures and "sitting with the anxiety"... and I realize that I ALWAYS sit with the anxiety. My life is just one huge fucking exposure. I sit with the anxiety until it comes down and then start all over again. I have nothing that makes me feel like I'm in control. I have OCD with no rituals... Just a constant, nagging feeling of anxiety! I found myself thinking about whether I could MAKE UP some rituals! That's when I said "OMG! I've actually lost my freaking mind this time!" I mean, I didn't honestly entertain the notion of carrying through with it... but just thinking that it would be better? *sigh* I'm crazy! :( 

P.S. Hearty would have a field day with this since she's in mental health care.



Allie84 said:


> Good morning, all!
> 
> WOW, vicky, I cannot believe what that lady at work at said to you. :growlmad: I think you said the exact right thing to her! And anyways, it really does annoy me when people act like having a child is an 'accomplishment'. *I know a few people who should never have 'accomplished' that and it' s the children that suffer.* :nope: It makes it all the more annoying when good parents like you lot :flower: had to suffer mcs... :hugs:
> *off of soap box*
> 
> Cesca and Megg, :hugs: sorry you're having a rough day!
> 
> Well, I better get ready for work. Today was meant to be a day off but the children I'm nannying for got back from vacation early. I bet they'll have that post-holiday grump thing going on but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.

Say it again, sister! Say it again! :hugs:



msarkozi said:


> Vicky - don't worry about the lack of symptoms. I honestly don't think I even have any anymore. I don't even have sore boobs or anything. They come and go, and sometimes you don't even have them at all. I know it's scary to think what it could mean though, but just carry on, as everything is going great with your little bean:)
> 
> Hugs to everyone :hugs:
> 
> I am thinking today feels more like a Monday.....it's going to be a long day. I ended up moving to the couch around 4 am this morning because OH was annoying me. He likes to sleep diagonally across the bed for some reason now, and it's making me uncomfortable. So I finally had enough of it and went to sleep on the couch for the last 2 hours before I had to get up. I'm telling him that we need to get a king sized bed, because a queen is just not working. I am looking forward to sleeping by myself for the next week and a half.........

Enjoy your extra bed space! :)


----------



## vickyd

Megg youre not crazy for having these thoughts...I never thought of OCD that way but your reasoning seems very logical to me right now!!!! Hearty are you listening??????? Were loosing it slowly!!!!!!

My New Years resolution this year was to speak up when i think people are being insensitive pricks. Im sure you all have had to deal with clueless people like the one i mentioned earlier. Now before i would look down, take it and go home and have a good cry. Now i never let them get away with it anymore. People should have decency and good manners. I will never tolerate insensitive remarks ever again!!!!! By the way Megg this new stance gives me a crazy power and control trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who needs rituals when there are so many loosers out there to be put in their place!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Maybe I should start doing the same? Of course, I imagine with the mouth I've got on me, I'd get hit a lot! LOL

Thanks for not calling me crazy! :hugs: It sounded crazy when I was typing it, tbh!


----------



## msarkozi

here is my rant for the day:

one of my co-workers is pregnant (she is 10 weeks ahead of me), and she just got on my nerves. I am feeling a little crampy, and she was like it's normal and you can't stress over it. I was like easier said from someone that has never had a miscarriage before, try being in my shoes!! It's like just because you are having a healthy pregnancy, doesn't mean that everything is completely normal for someone that's had a miscarriage before, and good luck telling them not to stress about it! 

Those people are so oblivious to what it's really like. It's rather annoying. You almost wish that they have gone through what you did, just so they know how it feels :( People that haven't been through this before, really shouldn't try to offer advice to anyone else. 

This girl is younger then me as well, and she thinks she is a know it all when it comes to pregnancy (and this is only her first). If you ever met the girl, you would think the same as me, that she isn't mature enough to be a parent. At least the child will be spoiled, as she is a very high maintenance person and likes expensive stuff.


----------



## cazza22

Hi gorgeous girls :wave:

Just wanted to pop in and say hey :hugs: read back a couple of pages & so sorry my girls are having a shitter of a day! Sending MAHOOSIVEEE snuggles ur way :winkwink:.

Mel glad to see ur blooming with pregnancy & the cravings etc have kicked in :happydance:

Vic i will never know the answer to the question "when will i stop worrying" its poop that we have to think this way even when we've seen our beans hb's & know all is well inside our tums :cry: i do hope it gets easier soon chick. As for u quitting smoking :thumbup: im soooooooooo proud of you!

Meggles i just wanna hug ya babe, i want my healthy pregnancy too, balls to the BFP i want my baby bean hb beating inside of me :cry: it will happen for us babe. Im just taking it easy & hoping my body does its job for once x

Allie hey sweet cheeks :wave: what dpo are you now hun? have i missed anything?

Cesca hope ur ok? chin up baby doll.

Hearty & Sass thinking of you both :hugs:

Lov ya'll & miss u all millions xxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Hey Caz...miss you girl! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about your co-worker, Mel! :hugs: Take to yelling at people like Vicky does! :thumbup:

CAZ!!! I miss you!!! :hugs: Thanks, honey!


----------



## msarkozi

I wish I could, but we have a respectful workplace policy here, and I could get fired over it :(


----------



## Megg33k

I was only half serious! LOL I usually tell my preggos to hit anyone who annoys them and then blame the baby! :winkwink:

I could always take care of her! :grr:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! club away Meg, club away :)


----------



## Jaymes

Hi. I'm back, but have been slammed at work, and haven't been online much. I'm so tired already and ms is here with a vengeance. 
Love you people! Muah!


----------



## msarkozi

glad you are back Jaymes. So sorry that ms has gotten you.....hope it eases up on you. How was your trip?


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about your coworker, Mel. Darn those respectful workplace policies! ;)

Welcome back, Jaymes! :hugs:

Today I've been getting sharp shooting pains that feel like they're right above my pubic bone. Could those be ovulation pains? I feel like that should be over by now. Also, my cm has gone from ewcm to a mix of a bit of not so stretchy but clear type stuff and sticky cm. I'm wondering if this is normal?


----------



## vickyd

Respectful workplace policy?????? Whats that??????
OMG you guys need to spend a couple days at our company, or actually any company in greece LOL!!!!! We yell at eachother all the time!!! 

Cazz honey good to see ya again!!! We miss ya!

Allie from your cm description id say that youve already ovulated hun, though i have no clue what that pain could be.....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Just got back from Doctors.

He's put me on mental antibiotics again but assures me they're safe to use whilst TTCing and whilst pregnant as they're penicillin based. Bless him he kept checking through his book for the best med to put me on!

Another good thing is that he said about my two miscarriages and investigating further. I said I didn't think they did anything until you've had three but he's concerned because of my history (ovarian tumours/carsenoid tumours when I was 15, 17 and 20) so he's ordered full blood tests for next week!! Results don't come in for three weeks so I may even be pregnant by the time they come in but it's good to be a step ahead and if there is something wrong they can help quickly.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls,

Just stopping by to say Hi, hope your all doing ok. I read this thread daily but dont really have much to input as we are no longer TTC and wont be for quite some time. 

Wishing all you girls get your BFP's very soon, look forward to stalking you all.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Vicky - That's my kind of workplace! LOL

Cesca - Fab plan! Sounds like you have a great doctor! :hugs:

Sassy - Its nice to hear from you! :hugs: I've been thinking of you a lot. How're you doing?

Allie - I know you haven't posted yet today... but I had a dream last night that you kept calling me and my phone kept acting up so I couldn't answer the call. I called you back but it kept going to voicemail.. but never beeped so I could leave a message. First, I'm curious if you sound like you did in the dream. Second, I couldn't apologize for not answering and explain the dream... So, I really am crazy enough that I have to sort of do it now! LOL I really would answer if you called!


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I would love to work in Greece! If I could yell at people here, I totally would. I don't like dealing with stupid people, and there is quite a few around here. I just often shake my head,

Cesca - I am glad they are looking into everything for you. I hope they are able to give you some answers. 

Sass - :hugs: We are here for you whenever you need us

Hope everyone else is doing good. I have my gyno appointment tomorrow, so I will be leaving work this afternoon to make my 6 hour drive for it. My dog is back from cremating as well, so I have to stop and pick his ashes up along the way today :(


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Mel! Sounds like a rough day! :(


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Meg. I have a feeling I will start bawling when I pick up the ashes :( I plan to leave at 2 pm today, but we will see how my day goes, and I might leave earlier. I just keep thinking that if I get there sooner, then I can still get some shopping in, lol.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks Megg, I'm doing ok it's just hit me really hard this time. Me and Hubby are going through some tough times, we are finally being sent for further testing in a hospital in London so I'm happy about that, will wait to see how that goes etc before we even think about TTC again.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Enjoy your shopping, Mel! Still really sad about your dog! :cry: Big :hugs: to you!

Hoping they get you sorted quickly, Sassy! You so deserve answers so you can finally have a baby in your arms! :hugs: Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Sassy good to hear from you :hugs:

Cesca, that's good news and I hope you get some good answers!

Vicky, thanks, and a Greek workplace sounds like fun. In our litigation fueled system here in America, you can't, as they say, say boo to a ghost, without getting sued! 

Mel, :hugs: I would leave early to shop if I were you. :) Drive safely, good luck, and I know it will be hard to pick up your dog's ashes so bawl away. :cry: It's really a tough thing but it's sweet you're keeping his ashes. 

Megg, :rofl:! It's funny you had that dream because I just woke up and was thinking my dreams were crazy last night. I can't remember them, though, but I have been dreaming about babies. I think the 2ww is proving to be full of baby dreams for me as it was the same last month. BTW, I think the dream is symbolic because you're always answering my questions on here. :hugs:

Off to work now, running late thanks to BnB as usual haha.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm happy to answer them, Allie! Funny enough, I thought in my dream that you were calling me to tell me you'd gotten a BFP! That's why I was so upset that I couldn't get back to you, because I wanted to know so badly! Oddly, I think your contact in my phone was "Allie & Baby"... Dreams don't have to make sense, right? But, maybe it means you're getting your BFP this cycle! :winkwink:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey my lovely ladies, 

I'm back wow have I missed you guys massive :hugs: to all.

Vicky so proud of you for not smoking!!

Mel sorry you work with someone like that some people should really learn when to keep their mouths shut. Hope all goes well today, picking up your dogs ashes will be hard so :cry: if you need to big :hugs:

Caz hey sweetie how are you? Missing you loads.

Sassy pleased to hear there sending you for further tests hope you get some answers.

Cesca thats good news glad your dr is helping you.

Allie maybe the dreams are a good sign, have fun at work.

Sorry if I've missed anyone took me ages to catch up. AFM I am exhausted been a rough few days and huuby has done his back in so may have to go home early (at my mum and dad's now) so we wont be going away for the weekend to celebrate our anniversary which is on monday as planned luckily hadnt booked a hotel yet but bit gutted was looking forward to a weekend in london staying in a nice hotel and seeing a show but never mind.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry things are rough at the moment, Luce! :hugs: Your ticker says CD38... Out of how many? Will you be testing soon?


----------



## msarkozi

Hey Lucy, glad you are back. Sorry you are having some rough days. I hope it all gets better for you :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thank you just feel like its one thing after another lately hubby been signed of work for the rest of the week (his back is in spasm) he's self employed so he's now worrying about money just as we were getting ourselves in a good position or at least a stable one. Feel so stressed at the mo and just want to cry :cry: Worried about him so getting a train home early tomorrow thinking I should go tonight but wouldnt get back till early hours of the morning.

megg my ticker is wrong I'm actually on CD8 I'm usually a 29/30 day cycle got my AF on day 30 this month.


----------



## vickyd

Allie it must suck to work in such an environment, i mean if you think about it we spend most of our day at work so if we cant express ourselves freely it must feel like a jail cell half the time....

Sassy hun its great that you will be getting the attention you deserve, i really hope with all my heart you get sorted soon and finally hold that baby in your arms!!

Luce glad to hear from ya babes I missed ya!!!!!!! My hubby did his back in last month and by the end i think i was more exhausted than he was....Men have no pain threshhold!! I had to bathe him and ....help him in the loo.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Luce! I wish there was something I could say or do! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky thankfully he's got some movement but is in a lot of pain, I'm going home on an early train tomorrow morning so I'll be able to look after him and keep an eye on him. His biggest problem is he's not used to doing nothing so he'll take painkillers think he's feeling better and will over do it and do more damage so best to keep an eye on him.

To be honest megg knowing you girls are here for support is enough.

Right I am off to bed got an early start tomorrow :hugs: to all


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Well, take good care of him... And try to take a bit of time for yourself as well! :hugs:

As you say about us being here, we are ALWAYS here if you need to talk!


----------



## Allie84

Lucy! Welcome back! :hugs: We missed you! Sorry about your hubby's back. :(
Megg, I take your dream as a positive sign from the universe, whether it's this cycle or in 6 cycles. :) 

I'm trying to plan a holiday and I'm worried about flying if I'm pregnant, however far off that is. We're going to fly back to Scotland sometime this autumn probably and it's about 7,000 miles one way. The furthest along I could possibly be is about 4 months. I'm worried about environmental factors causing an mc of course but also just being miserable for that long of a flight and other health risks like DVT. It's making the planning less enjoyable and I'm doubting the trip. But I might not even be pregnant in October so I'd hate to miss out....thoughts? 

Also, I'm 5 DPO now and complely symptom free. I can't remember how early I felt symptoms with my previous BFP...

I hope everyone's having a good day today. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I think you'd feel much worse if you didn't plan the trip and then weren't pregnant when the time came. I mean, I have a good feeling about you getting your BFP very soon... I can't imagine you not being pregnant by October... BUT! If you weren't AND you missed the trip in honor of 'what if I am'... I think it would be much harder! I would just plan the trip, and then work it all out when you find out you'll be pregnant for it! :winkwink:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I would just book it. The airline regulators only say you can't fly past 34 weeks so it will be fine. If you are pregnant, just drink lots of waters, wear the DVT socks and walk around a lot.


----------



## msarkozi

wow, I leave you guys for over 24 hours and I thought there would be a lot to catch up on, but you girls are quiet, lol! 

Allie - I would definitely book your trip hun....you don't want to miss out, either way

AFM, I had my appointment this morning, and everything is well. It was just a consultation basically. He didn't think I was going to have any problems based on my history, nor my mom's. So I was happy to hear that. So now I am done the last part of my driving for now....I am at my parents place now.......going on a shopping trip with my mom, BFF and her baby on Saturday....yah, I can't wait. 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks guys! Yeah, I think I'll book it either way. Well, we weren't planning on booking it until August but I think I'll go whether I'm pregnant or not. 

Mel, we missed you! :hugs: I'm soooo glad your appt went well and the doctor doesn't think you're going to have any problems based on your history. I'm sure the appt was worth it for the peace of mind alone. Glad you made it safely to your parents, and enjoy your shopping trip and seeing your BFF! Sounds lovely. Do they have a big mall where you're at? I would really miss a good mall if I lived in a small town. 

As for everyone else....Hellooooo? *crickets*
Where is everyone, I wonder?


----------



## msarkozi

awe, thanks Allie :hugs: I missed you girls too! 

No, unfortunately we will be driving into Edmonton, which is yet another 3 hour drive, lol! But we are going to West Edmonton Mall, which is one of the largest malls in the world I think. I am really looking forward to it. My cousin will be meeting us there as well. I love girl time, especially when it involves shopping :)

Does anyone else have plans for the weekend?


----------



## Allie84

I think we're going camping on Saturday night. Tomorrow night is our requisite movie night, and we're going to go see 'Dinner for Schmucks.' I'm so glad it's the weekend! Though I can feel summer ending...in just a few weeks I'll be at my 'real' job and I'm sad to see summer go.

I've watched something about the Edmonton mall on the Travel Channel! It looks amazing!!! I live near the Mall of America, which is pretty spectacular, too. I'm just like you, Mel, I love girl time and shopping time and especially both together. Have fun.


----------



## vickyd

Hey gals!

I was pretty busy at work the last couple of days so i couldnt really contribute!!
How are we all doing???? Its Friday thank fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyone testing????
Meggles i thought i read in another thread that you had IB??????????????????
FXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Megg33k

Mel - Glad all is well! Enjoy your shopping!

Allie - Ooh! Camping! I'm going to assume that you enjoy such vile things and be excited for you! Meggles doesn't do the great outdoors! I have to start early teaching my babies that all things "outside" are evil! :rofl:

Vicky - You did read that... Well, I suspect it might have been. It was yesterday... which either 7 or 10dpo... and I had a tiny bit of pinkish-red on my tissue... just the once and then it was gone. I've been nauseous since Wed... but Wed was the only time I actually threw up. Of course, I've been living in my Sea-Bands any time I feel it coming on, because the time Wed was so bad that I broke blood vessels around my eyes, in my face, across my chest, and across my shoulders. Yesterday only got in a few dry heaves before I threw the bands on. Today... well... its 7:30am... time will tell. Seems to happen around 11:30? I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but how do I not???

Yesterday, I went and finished getting my blood tests run. I got progesterone checked (assuming I'm 7dpo), Vit D to see if I'm still deficient, and MTHFR & Factor V Leiden for clotting disorders. After that, I won't be getting any answers really. Took 8 needle sticks (first 7 failed) to get my blood though! :cry: Those [email protected]! The whole sorted tale is in my journal!


----------



## vickyd

Megg are you prone to nausea for no apparent reason?????????????????? If not babes i think that this nausea coupled with the pink streak is very promising babes!!!!!!!

Hope you get the answers youre looking for with the latest blood draw....
I love getting bloods done, the prick of the needle, watching my loveley blood fill the syringe!!!!!!!It gives me quite a high!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg are you prone to nausea for no apparent reason?????????????????? If not babes i think that this nausea coupled with the pink streak is very promising babes!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you get the answers youre looking for with the latest blood draw....
> I love getting bloods done, the prick of the needle, watching my loveley blood fill the syringe!!!!!!!It gives me quite a high!

I'm not prone to nausea for no reason. Although, I fear its in my head because I want this so badly right now. But, thank you! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but its difficult, ya know?

I hope I get answers too... even if I don't like what they mean. If I got caught with FVL or MTHFR, I'll be stuck giving myself blood thinner injections throughout my next pregnancy. Progesterone issues would leave me with pessaries every cycle after O! So, both would sort of suck in their own way... but I'd gladly take the answers and whatever that means for me.

I do like getting bloods done, but they actually hurt me yesterday. So, I wasn't so fond of that!

If I'm being honest, I'm scared to death of any scenario.

1. I'm scared I haven't actually ovulated and I'm just getting sick or something.
2. I'm scared that I did ovulate and this is all in my head.
3. I'm scared that I'm pregnant and I won't get my answers in time to save a potential bean.
4. I'm scared that regardless of what any test says, I'm just going to have another epic cycle and never get AF on my own again. 

I seriously feel like crying. I'm so worried about so many things. And, yesterday, I was already scared about lifting heavy things (even though I know it was stupid)... and I'm thinking about how disappointed Kevin is going to be if its another month gone or another loss especially.


----------



## Jaymes

I'm with Vicky. I kindof enjoy getting blood drawn for some strange reason. I often donate blood, and I'm perfect for it as I'm a universal donor. I have to say that is the one good thing about being so fair... You can see EVERY vein in my body. I'm a phleebs dream! 
I keep telling people I should have married a man with nice dark skin so my kids wouldn't be stuck with my stupid fair skin... Sigh. Oh well, I married my geek and am so much happier for it!


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I'm very pale... but it doesn't help. All of my useful veins are very deep! :(


----------



## Jaymes

Well next time you have to get a blood draw just go to the hospital straight away and ask for the girl who can get it done. Then it won't be so traumatic for you.


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Megg are you prone to nausea for no apparent reason?????????????????? If not babes i think that this nausea coupled with the pink streak is very promising babes!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you get the answers youre looking for with the latest blood draw....
> I love getting bloods done, the prick of the needle, watching my loveley blood fill the syringe!!!!!!!It gives me quite a high!
> 
> I'm not prone to nausea for no reason. Although, I fear its in my head because I want this so badly right now. But, thank you! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but its difficult, ya know?
> 
> I hope I get answers too... even if I don't like what they mean. If I got caught with FVL or MTHFR, I'll be stuck giving myself blood thinner injections throughout my next pregnancy. Progesterone issues would leave me with pessaries every cycle after O! So, both would sort of suck in their own way... but I'd gladly take the answers and whatever that means for me.
> 
> I do like getting bloods done, but they actually hurt me yesterday. So, I wasn't so fond of that!
> 
> If I'm being honest, I'm scared to death of any scenario.
> 
> 1. I'm scared I haven't actually ovulated and I'm just getting sick or something.
> 2. I'm scared that I did ovulate and this is all in my head.
> 3. I'm scared that I'm pregnant and I won't get my answers in time to save a potential bean.
> 4. I'm scared that regardless of what any test says, I'm just going to have another epic cycle and never get AF on my own again.
> 
> I seriously feel like crying. I'm so worried about so many things. And, yesterday, I was already scared about lifting heavy things (even though I know it was stupid)... and I'm thinking about how disappointed Kevin is going to be if its another month gone or another loss especially.Click to expand...


I think we have all felt the same exact fears babes so at least take comfort that youre not alone.
Concerning your clotting disorder tests if its MTHFR you wont necessarily have to have injections. Im homozygous C77T and my protocol is i baby aspirin and high dose folic acid. This doiagnosis is still very controversial and depends on which side of the debate your doc is. Now if its Leides yeah youll have to have injections but as long as you are taking aspirin right now i dont think there will be a problem with bubs.

As far as disappointing Kevin, well ive had that fear with Alex and right now i have it again in case this pregnancy doest go well. I broke down last night and told him how i dont wanna let him down again and he was shocked that i even thought that. I think we project our feelings of failure onto our hubbies, and in reality they never feel let down!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymie - Agreed! I was just going to get 1 vial for the progesterone so didn't really want to drive over to get the order for it and then drive to the hospital too... but when they weren't able to get my blood, I asked my doctor to tack the other tests on since I had to drive in anyway! I'm really glad I did now. Of course, she said that she's not 100% sure that my insurance will cover the clotting ones because I have no history of clotting... but whatever... let them bill me! :shrug: I'd rather pay to know than wonder!

Vicky - I'm glad to know I wouldn't necessarily need injections for MTHFR. I know Kevin doesn't actually get disappointed in me... but I know that he really wants to be a father... and he has to feel the same disappointment that I do when we remain childless. I know how it feels, and I NEVER want him to feel that. I seriously sometimes wish he'd have just chosen someone else who could have already given him babies instead of heartache. Its the saddest thought I've ever had... but its true. :(

I'm just so scared of so many things all the time. This is what I meant about the OCD. I wish I had rituals that I truly believed could control these fears and stop them from happening. But, I just sit with it 24 hours a day. :cry: And, Kevin could barely keep a straight face when I told him because he thinks it so silly that I worry so much. He says that none of it is true and I shouldn't think it is. But, HOW?!


----------



## Megg33k

So, this is going to be completely rambling to most of you... but how can I NOT be 11dpo? If I had ANY CM recorded (even "dry") after CD23, then FF is sure I'm 11dpo. If I had paid attention, obviously I could have recorded SOMETHING accurately! So, what do I do with that? Shouldn't FF know better than me? Granted, I know I used to ovulate twice and usually 3 days apart... but I don't think I had that this time. And, I did feel something around CD27/28... but I've felt random little things since then too. So, I can't really count on that anymore.

I think I'd feel better about my symptoms if I was 11dpo instead of 8dpo. But, I don't know! Is IB even common as late as 10dpo? Because I'd think it was more likely that it was pre-AF spotting at 10dpo. But, nothing since... So, I don't know. I have half a mind to let me chart say 11dpo... because I can't imagine that I couldn't have reported some sort of CM. I'm almost certain it was watery with the spotting on CD26.

Anyway, here is my chart showing both days... Opinions!
 



Attached Files:







cd25.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 2









cd28.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Allie84

You ladies are crazy...enjoy getting blood drawn? :nope: Yech...I'm not squeamish with others' blood but I just hate knowing something's being taken out of me. It weirds me out and I can't look!
Jaymie, are you 0-? I am too and just found out with my mc. I have to get those RH Factor shots now when I'm pregnant again. :(

Megg, :hugs: I'm so sorry you feel that way. I too am a worrier and I overthink things and I've been that way since I was a kid. In time, I'm starting to be able to work through the anxiety and come to terms with what will be will be. It's trite, but what they say is true...worrying doesn't change the outcome. It's unnecessary stress on you. I had cognitive behavioral therapy and it helped. Something like 90% of our fears never happen. And when you DO get preggers and have a healthy baby in the future all the worrying will have been for nothing. But if for some reason you never do (and I'm confident you will), then all that worrying will still have been for nothing. And I don't know your hubby but I'm sure he doesn't feel dissapointed in you at all! It's nothing you've done wrong, anyways. I hope you are 10 dpo though and with IB! When are you going to test? Good luck with your appts. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, sweetie! I'll be back in with blissful happiness if I can ever just see a damn heartbeat. I'll have 1000x more faith in my body at that point. But, I don't think I can ever stop worrying until I have proof that I can grow something with a heartbeat. I know worrying does more harm than good... but no one is ever going to figure out how to get me to stop. I have a higher vested interest in this, as I'll never meet anyone who shares my biology until I have a child. I'm adopted and do NOT want to meet my biological parents... ever. So, even considering the possibility of never having a child of my own makes me cry and want to vomit. I hate it when people say "you have no idea"... but I really feel like most people truly have no idea what it feels like for me to think of never having my own child. That thought to me is as scary as death.


----------



## msarkozi

Good Morning ladies......I love being on holidays and not having to do anything! This is great! Mom is at work today and Dad has the day off, so we are going to do some running around together today. Also going to go over and visitmy BFF at some point and load up the car seat and stroller into my truck for the shopping spree tomorrow:) 

Hope everyone is enjoying their day so far. I laughed when I read Vicky's - thank fuck it's Friday. I feel that same way every week! 

I hate needles, but for some reason, after they poke me with it, I love watching the blood fill up the syringe. I have no idea why, but I do. 

Jaymes - have you gotten a due date yet? How is everything going?

Megg - it does sound promising to me as well. I understand your fears. I think women are just natural worriers and it's something we are always going to do. I was always scared too that I wouldn't be able to give OH any children, because it is something he wants more then anything. But he told me that if that ever happened, then it would be ok because he had me, and it was just meant to be that way. I am sure Kevin would feel the same way. 

Vicky - how's everything going with you? 

Allie - I know what you mean about summer coming to an end. As I was making the drive, I noticed a lot of the trees were changing color already. I was like wow, we only really just begun with summer and now it's already changing....sad!


----------



## vickyd

Megg totally understandable hun....Some people say family is just biology but biology is important especially in establishing identity. Hun im sure that you will have a baby, like doc always says if youve been pregnant once you will hold a baby in your arms. I cling to these words everytime i go to the dark place!!!!

Hmmm you guys are confusing me...Summer ending before August??????? Are your hormones making you senile??????? Summer is just beginning babes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Mel - He's actually told me that I'm enough and he'd still be happy even if we couldn't have kids. But, *I* would know how much pain that put him in on the inside. Plus, *I* wouldn't be okay with not having children. So, that is absolutely not an option for me. I don't care if I'm 50... I'll get my damn baby! :hissy:

Vicky - I won't even wait around for someone to tell me its stupid... I know what I'm about to say is stupid. You can skip telling me that I'm crazy. But, since all I've ever seen is a tiny little empty sac, I've all but convinced myself that there's at least some chance that I've never been pregnant and it was a cyst or something. Yes, I know... Totally illogical! But, I can't help it some days!!! :wacko: I will not be pregnant until there is an extra heartbeat in my body!

I don't get Summer ending yet either! Its only been Summer for a month! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> Mel - He's actually told me that I'm enough and he'd still be happy even if we couldn't have kids. But, *I* would know how much pain that put him in on the inside. Plus, *I* wouldn't be okay with not having children. So, that is absolutely not an option for me. I don't care if I'm 50... I'll get my damn baby! :hissy:
> 
> Vicky - I won't even wait around for someone to tell me its stupid... I know what I'm about to say is stupid. You can skip telling me that I'm crazy. But, since all I've ever seen is a tiny little empty sac, *I've all but convinced myself that there's at least some chance that I've never been pregnant and it was a cyst or something. Yes, I know... Totally illogical! But, I can't help it some days!!!  I will not be pregnant until there is an extra heartbeat in my body!*
> 
> I don't get Summer ending yet either! Its only been Summer for a month! LOL

:dohh::dohh::dohh:
I didnt say stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Mel - He's actually told me that I'm enough and he'd still be happy even if we couldn't have kids. But, *I* would know how much pain that put him in on the inside. Plus, *I* wouldn't be okay with not having children. So, that is absolutely not an option for me. I don't care if I'm 50... I'll get my damn baby! :hissy:
> 
> Vicky - I won't even wait around for someone to tell me its stupid... I know what I'm about to say is stupid. You can skip telling me that I'm crazy. But, since all I've ever seen is a tiny little empty sac, *I've all but convinced myself that there's at least some chance that I've never been pregnant and it was a cyst or something. Yes, I know... Totally illogical! But, I can't help it some days!!!  I will not be pregnant until there is an extra heartbeat in my body!*
> 
> I don't get Summer ending yet either! Its only been Summer for a month! LOL
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> I didnt say stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well, you made me laugh at least! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> You ladies are crazy...enjoy getting blood drawn? :nope: Yech...I'm not squeamish with others' blood but I just hate knowing something's being taken out of me. It weirds me out and I can't look!
> *Jaymie, are you 0-? I am too and just found out with my mc. I have to get those RH Factor shots now when I'm pregnant again. *

No, I am O+ That is the universal donor. O- is the universal reciever... I think...



msarkozi said:


> Good Morning ladies......I love being on holidays and not having to do anything! This is great! Mom is at work today and Dad has the day off, so we are going to do some running around together today. Also going to go over and visitmy BFF at some point and load up the car seat and stroller into my truck for the shopping spree tomorrow:)
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day so far. I laughed when I read Vicky's - thank fuck it's Friday. I feel that same way every week!
> 
> I hate needles, but for some reason, after they poke me with it, I love watching the blood fill up the syringe. I have no idea why, but I do.
> 
> *Jaymes - have you gotten a due date yet? How is everything going?*
> 
> Megg - it does sound promising to me as well. I understand your fears. I think women are just natural worriers and it's something we are always going to do. I was always scared too that I wouldn't be able to give OH any children, because it is something he wants more then anything. But he told me that if that ever happened, then it would be ok because he had me, and it was just meant to be that way. I am sure Kevin would feel the same way.
> 
> Vicky - how's everything going with you?
> 
> Allie - I know what you mean about summer coming to an end. As I was making the drive, I noticed a lot of the trees were changing color already. I was like wow, we only really just begun with summer and now it's already changing....sad!

April 7, 2011 - DS is April 27 DD is May 3 ME May 15... At least this one wont be a Taurus.

Leaves are starting to change around here too... SAD and the kids have a week and a half left of break before school starts again.


----------



## msarkozi

that's my parents' anniversary as well. And you get a beautiful birthstone out of the deal:) 

Wow, they go back to school early there. I think the kids go back at the end of August here. Still not that far around the corner. I can't believe we are already in the last half of the year, with Christmas just around the corner!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are crazy...enjoy getting blood drawn? :nope: Yech...I'm not squeamish with others' blood but I just hate knowing something's being taken out of me. It weirds me out and I can't look!
> *Jaymie, are you 0-? I am too and just found out with my mc. I have to get those RH Factor shots now when I'm pregnant again. *
> 
> No, I am O+ That is the universal donor. O- is the universal reciever... I think...
> 
> 
> 
> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies......I love being on holidays and not having to do anything! This is great! Mom is at work today and Dad has the day off, so we are going to do some running around together today. Also going to go over and visitmy BFF at some point and load up the car seat and stroller into my truck for the shopping spree tomorrow:)
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day so far. I laughed when I read Vicky's - thank fuck it's Friday. I feel that same way every week!
> 
> I hate needles, but for some reason, after they poke me with it, I love watching the blood fill up the syringe. I have no idea why, but I do.
> 
> *Jaymes - have you gotten a due date yet? How is everything going?*
> 
> Megg - it does sound promising to me as well. I understand your fears. I think women are just natural worriers and it's something we are always going to do. I was always scared too that I wouldn't be able to give OH any children, because it is something he wants more then anything. But he told me that if that ever happened, then it would be ok because he had me, and it was just meant to be that way. I am sure Kevin would feel the same way.
> 
> Vicky - how's everything going with you?
> 
> Allie - I know what you mean about summer coming to an end. As I was making the drive, I noticed a lot of the trees were changing color already. I was like wow, we only really just begun with summer and now it's already changing....sad!Click to expand...
> 
> April 7, 2011 - DS is April 27 DD is May 3 ME May 15... At least this one wont be a Taurus.
> 
> Leaves are starting to change around here too... SAD and the kids have a week and a half left of break before school starts again.Click to expand...

Nope... O- is the universal donor. O+ blood can't go to patients who are Rh negative. The universal receiver is AB+. 

Blood Type => Can Receive From

O- => O-
O+ => O+/O-
A- => O-/A-
A+ => O+/O-/A+/A-
B- => O-/B-
B+ => O+/O-/B+/B-
AB- => O-/A-/B-/AB-
AB+ => O+/O-/A+/A-/B+/B-/AB+/AB-

Good times!!! I know... I'm a bit eccentric! But, I love that sort of science!

Loving your kids birthdays, btw! FUN!


----------



## Allie84

Weeeell, you're right, summer has only been here a month :) but to me summer starts to end mid-August as that's what the school year starts and I go back to work (real work). And maybe it's something to do with being this far north...winter comes early :cry:. I'd love be joining you on a Greek beach in October when we get our first blizzard....

Woo, it's Friday :happydance:. Love ya girlies. What are everyone's plans? Jaymie, how was Colorado?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm in a car headed to see my family as I type this. Boo @ a 4 hr drive. More boo @ being nauseous in a car! I was fine all day and then had a burger and took my pills... unfortunately, I tasted my B Complex which is awful and Kevin handed me his root beer to get the taste out of my mouth. Well, the taste made me gag hard, and I haven't felt the same since. Feels like my gag reflex is judt itching to go off! Sea-Bands aren't helping either. Unhappy!

Hope you girls have fab weekends! Love you all! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

ahhh, root beer! I can't get enough root beer these days :)


----------



## Megg33k

Apparently I *CAN* get enough of it... Less than 1 sip! lol


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, 

how is everyone today?

Megg I know exactly how you feel about not wanting to let hubby down. I told my hubby after having my d&c that he could divorce me and I wouldnt fight him on it he asked me why so I told him that then he could find a women to marry who could give him a baby he told me I was stupid that he didnt want anyone else he wanted to have a baby with me and me only that it would happen for us. I know what an amazing dad he will be and just hope I can make it a reality. 

Things sound positive for you hope the seabands start working for you soon. Hope you have a fab time with your family.

Allie the schools have just broken up here they dont go back untill begin of september. What are you up too this weekend?

Mel enjoy your shopping.

AFM I'm not up to much this weekend we are meant to be in london in a lovely hotel going to see a show and just having some us time but because of steve hurting his back we're at home doing nothing. His back is a lot better which is good so may go out tomorrow. I've got an appointment next thursday for my scan so looks like they are going to an external and internal scan guess that gives them a good picture of what if anything is going on a bit scared about it but also pleased that I may get some answers as to what my body is doing.

Caz and hearty miss you both loads hope your both doing okay :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I totally know what you mean, Luce... I'm sure he means it too... I know mine does. Its just hard on me to know that I'm delaying it. But, we'll definitely get our babies! :hugs: Good luck on your scan, lovely!


----------



## msarkozi

hello girls! Hope you enjoyed your day. I just got back from my shopping trip; what a long day!!! I got so many maternity clothes though (mostly all on sale), but I still spent like $650!!! I told OH that he was going to be mad at me, and he thought I was going to spend $1000, and so everything was all good, lol! He was like you need them. My mom even bought a classic pooh and classic tigger for the baby. 

Unfortunately OH is back home and he has the flu. I feel so bad for him because I am not there to take care of him, and his aunt is even gone right now. So he has no one....wish I could just magically make him feel better. He told me tonight that hearing my voice made him feel better. He's so sweet (the majority of the time, lol). 

Hope you all have a good night....I am heading to bed....exhausted!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like shopping went really well! Poor OH having the flu though! :( G'night, honey! :hugs:

AFM... Witch is landing... Thinking the earlier O date might have been right after all. Boo... This means my progesterone test will likely be FUCKED again. But, whatever. Not upset like I expected to be. :shrug: I'll be out by tomorrow.


----------



## aussiettc

hi ladies, i'm 2 days past my last clomid tablets and cervis is HSC so i hpoe that's a good sign. Hope everyone is having a ggod weekend. Our weekend is over and DH goes back to work tomorrow.

Megg i hope you're wrong and the witch stays away for you my sweet. :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey... but I don't think so. I'm okay with it. I was predicted a Sept 13 BFP... and this would be right on track for that if I O late again! So, I'm actually not too bothered by it!

FX'd for O coming quickly for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg this all sounds so confusing and horrible for you.

I'm on CD11 and using the clearblue monitor for a few days and no hint of heightened fertility. It's so weird actually 'knowing' whats going on with my cycle (as best as you can know, IFSWIM?) as at this time usually I thought i'd be ovulating or very close.


----------



## Megg33k

CBFM is handy for that!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah I feel like i've been blind-shagging for 11 months!! haha!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl:


----------



## Jaymes

prgirl_cesca said:


> Yeah I feel like i've been blind-shagging for 11 months!! haha!!

:haha: OMG that is too funny.


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls :wave:

just calling in to say helloooooo!! & to send :hugs:

Well im defo ovulating again, ive been tracking it for 3 days ive found cheapies so have been poas like a crazy woman!! gotta say im very impressed with the cheap little buggers :haha:. I got THE reddest of red lines this afternoon :thumbup:, We covered the bases both last night & this afternoon & will probs squeeze another in this afternoon for good measure :blush:. But after OV im not obsessing over things in the 2WW coz seriously girls i dont trust my body anymore :shrug:.


DSCN0642.JPG: heres my OPK's (dont know if that piccy worked??)

lov ya'll n hope everyone is doing ok xxxxx Caz xxxxxxx


----------



## Jaymes

Pic didn't work. :( Fxed this is it for you Cazz!


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Caz,

missed you sweetie, couldn't see pic but yay to ovulating. Totally know what you mean about not stressing in the TWW I'm sure my body messes with me. I've run out of OPK's and moneys a bit tight so decided this month not test but to get lots of :sex: in and see what happens!!

:hi: to all me disco ladies hope everyone is having a good weekend :hugs: to all.


----------



## Megg33k

Missing you, Caz! Can't see the pick either! But, woohoo for O'ing! :hugs:

AFM... After reporting the witching and changing my ticker... She's disappeared before she even started! :shrug: WTF?


----------



## Dazed

I'm telling you Meg, this IS your month **fingers crossed**


----------



## msarkozi

hey Caz, glad to hear from you. I'm so glad you are ovulating. I hope this is your month. 

Hello to all the other ladies as well. I just got back from a long walk with my BFF and her 5 month old. We went for a walk down by the lake, so it was nice. Going to go out and help my mom with her flower bed right away (dad told her she wasn't allowed to go fishing until she has her fountain hooked up, lol). There are supposed to be fireworks tonight, so I am hoping I stay awake long enough to watch them. I had to have a nap this afternoon. 

Jaymes - I love your frog ticker! I absolutely love frogs! 

Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> hey Caz, glad to hear from you. I'm so glad you are ovulating. I hope this is your month.
> 
> Hello to all the other ladies as well. I just got back from a long walk with my BFF and her 5 month old. We went for a walk down by the lake, so it was nice. Going to go out and help my mom with her flower bed right away (dad told her she wasn't allowed to go fishing until she has her fountain hooked up, lol). There are supposed to be fireworks tonight, so I am hoping I stay awake long enough to watch them. I had to have a nap this afternoon.
> 
> Jaymes - I love your frog ticker! *I absolutely love frogs*!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:

Tee Hee Hee.. Me too!


----------



## msarkozi

my BFF got me hooked on frogs back when we were in school. I have a whole bunch of figurines around my house, as well as stuffed animal frogs.....love them! If I have a boy, I am making my nursery with frogs :)


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! 

Yay for ov'ing, Caz! :thumbup: Get busy! ;) and :dust:

So, did AF show up for good or is she still away, Megg? So confusing!

Mel, sounds like an amazing shopping trip! Glad you had fun. :) 

Cesca, I understand nothing about progesterone but good luck and :hugs:

AFM, I am back from our 'camping' trip. That as we were packing for we decided we were totally unprepared for so ended up staying in a hotel instead. :haha:. We went to am amusement/water park today and I went on a bunch of rides but had the fact that I was in the 2WW in the back of my head and wondered if I should be jostling my body so much? I took it a bit more easy than normal. I realized I actually don't know what is _verboten_ in the 2ww in case you're preggers? Anything? (I don't drink any time)

Also, no symptoms or anything for me. I don't think this is my month. I just don't feel anything like I felt the month I had that BFP. I don't actually want to feel the _same _as then (upset stomach, horrible backache, boobs tender to the touch, heart palpitations), as I'll worry about another mc...but at the same time I felt pregnant then and this time I just don't. Oh, well. Since we're new to ttc I think each month I'll step up a bit more until I get the BFP! Maybe venture into the world of OPKs next month for real. Maybe try preseed (though I seemed to have enough EWCM)? What is everyone's experience with it?


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls!
Sorry ive been MIA, but to be honest i had a pretty crappy weekend so i had nothing positive to contribute....
Ive been having a rough time keeping my stress and worries under control, ive come to a point where im so sure that something will be wrong with bubs that ive been debating with myself if i should get cvs testing at 10 weeks giving me therefore the chance to have a D&C rather than to have to give birth to an angel at 20 +weeks....
DH is very sad cause he does his best to calm my fears but nothing seems to be working.
I have a scan on Thursday so will discuss CVS testing and how soon i can have an amnio as well.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi:

Vicky sorry to hear your having a crappy time there is nothing I can say to elevate your fears apart from I'm thinking of you and that I believe this pregnancy will go well for you. I understand your fears but you have to take one day at a time and hold on to the positives you are pregnant your bloods have been good and the scan went well, on thursday you will get to see your little one and that will be another step forward to holding your little one. As far as CVS testing I dont know a huge amount but I didnt think they could anything like that untill your at least 12 weeks. Here for you if you need anything massive :hugs:

Megg how confusing but if the :witch: hasn't arrived then your not out.

Allie your not out untill your out fingers crossed for you how many dpo are you? Personally I think all camping trips should start and end in a hotel I always say to steve that he can camp and I will be in the hotel down the road :haha:

Mel glad you had a successful shopping trip and that your OH is being a sweetie sorry he's got flu that sucks hope he feels better soon. Sounds like your having a good time. :flower:

AFM: Well it is my wedding anniversary today we have been married two years the time has gone by so quickly. Unfortunatly I am on my own as hubby had to go to work today because he had time of last week because of his back so couldnt afford to have today off he's self-employed. We are going to go out for a meal tonight just trying to decide whether to go for a chiense or a mexican.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Dazed... I'm not so sure though! :hugs: How's your month going?



Jaymes said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> hey Caz, glad to hear from you. I'm so glad you are ovulating. I hope this is your month.
> 
> Hello to all the other ladies as well. I just got back from a long walk with my BFF and her 5 month old. We went for a walk down by the lake, so it was nice. Going to go out and help my mom with her flower bed right away (dad told her she wasn't allowed to go fishing until she has her fountain hooked up, lol). There are supposed to be fireworks tonight, so I am hoping I stay awake long enough to watch them. I had to have a nap this afternoon.
> 
> Jaymes - I love your frog ticker! *I absolutely love frogs*!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:
> 
> Tee Hee Hee.. Me too!Click to expand...

Me three! :)



Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Yay for ov'ing, Caz! :thumbup: Get busy! ;) and :dust:
> 
> So, did AF show up for good or is she still away, Megg? So confusing!
> 
> Mel, sounds like an amazing shopping trip! Glad you had fun. :)
> 
> Cesca, I understand nothing about progesterone but good luck and :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I am back from our 'camping' trip. That as we were packing for we decided we were totally unprepared for so ended up staying in a hotel instead. :haha:. We went to am amusement/water park today and I went on a bunch of rides but had the fact that I was in the 2WW in the back of my head and wondered if I should be jostling my body so much? I took it a bit more easy than normal. I realized I actually don't know what is _verboten_ in the 2ww in case you're preggers? Anything? (I don't drink any time)
> 
> Also, no symptoms or anything for me. I don't think this is my month. I just don't feel anything like I felt the month I had that BFP. I don't actually want to feel the _same _as then (upset stomach, horrible backache, boobs tender to the touch, heart palpitations), as I'll worry about another mc...but at the same time I felt pregnant then and this time I just don't. Oh, well. Since we're new to ttc I think each month I'll step up a bit more until I get the BFP! Maybe venture into the world of OPKs next month for real. Maybe try preseed (though I seemed to have enough EWCM)? What is everyone's experience with it?

I don't think people should terribly limit themselves in the 2ww. I mean... You can't only live your life 2 out of 4 weeks each month. Babies will survive a great many things between implantation and BFP! I promise! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Hey girls!
> Sorry ive been MIA, but to be honest i had a pretty crappy weekend so i had nothing positive to contribute....
> Ive been having a rough time keeping my stress and worries under control, ive come to a point where im so sure that something will be wrong with bubs that ive been debating with myself if i should get cvs testing at 10 weeks giving me therefore the chance to have a D&C rather than to have to give birth to an angel at 20 +weeks....
> DH is very sad cause he does his best to calm my fears but nothing seems to be working.
> I have a scan on Thursday so will discuss CVS testing and how soon i can have an amnio as well.

Wow.. You're as bad as me! :hugs: I hope you work out some answers soon!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy Anniversary LucyJ, enjoy your date with Hubby tonight.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sassy I'm looking forward to it. How are you?


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - is that what caused it the last time? CVS? In Canada, I don't think they do any of that testing, unless they think there is a risk for it. I told my OH I wasn't doing any of it because of the risk of miscarriage, and I don't want it caused from some test. We will just live with whatever is meant to be. I can understand your fears though, but I think you have to remain positive and just not stress about it. I think your bub is going to be perfectly healthy. I don't get another scan for probably at least another 8 weeks (if there is even any appointments available then, so it could be longer). I'm glad you get one sooner. 

Happy Anniversary Lucy. I hope you get a nice dinner tonight. 

Allie - I like your style of camping, lol. I actually do enjoy camping, but I also enjoy hotels.


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, sorry to hear you're feeling that way, and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I hope your scan this week helps to alleviate your fears somewhat. My best advice is to ask your doc absolutely everything you can think of and seek as much reassurance as you need. It sound like you have a good relationship with your doc anyways :) 

Lucy, Happy Anniversary! Enjoy your meal out tonight! 

Thanks, Megg. When you put it that way it's a good point. Walking on eggshells half of every month does not sound fun.


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Dazed... I'm not so sure though! :hugs: How's your month going?
> 
> :hugs:Nothing new to report. Just keeping an open mind. I think all my PMS symptoms have started a tad eaily this cycle. So only time will tell. How have you been hun?


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dazed... I'm not so sure though! :hugs: How's your month going?
> 
> :hugs:Nothing new to report. Just keeping an open mind. I think all my PMS symptoms have started a tad eaily this cycle. So only time will tell. How have you been hun?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm out... Progesterone @ 0.9... Obviously I didn't ovulate and my chart is only proving to be worthless. I'm done.Click to expand...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm not too great to be honest, I was supoose to go back to work today, got up feeling ok, got dressed etc then went to leave and I got myself in such a state I had a panic attack and couldnt face to even leave the house, I feel so stupid now and angry that I didnt push myself harder to go in.

I saw my doctor and she signed me off for another 2 weeks, she said I shouldnt be going back if I'm not up to it and that I need to realise that having 4 miscarriage in less than 1 year is a massive thing to go through and that I should take some time to just relax and chill out, I'm feeling alot better after seeing her (I love my doctor)! 

She also printed off lots of info on my condition (hughes syndrome/sticky blood official name antiphospholipid syndrome) so I had a good read through so I understand it alot better, I'm going to make some lifestyle changes and get myself healthy and fit to carry a healthy baby.

Thanks you for asking I feel a bit better now I have that off my chest.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

PS. One thing that will really cheer me up this month is to see some of your lovely ladies get your BFP, especially the wonderful Cazza who has been such a great support for me, I swear that girl has a heart of gold and deserves a baby soooooo much.xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dazed... I'm not so sure though! :hugs: How's your month going?
> 
> :hugs:Nothing new to report. Just keeping an open mind. I think all my PMS symptoms have started a tad eaily this cycle. So only time will tell. How have you been hun?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm out... Progesterone @ 0.9... Obviously I didn't ovulate and my chart is only proving to be worthless. I'm done.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, as you say.... You WILL have you baby and there are tons of us cheering you on!Click to expand...


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy here for you, I'm glad your dr is a good one and is looking after you. You have been through so much you shouldn't feel stupid or angry with yourself you need to allow yourself time :hugs: you are in my thoughts. Definitely agree with your dr that you need time and need to rest and relax.

Massive :hugs: to you.


----------



## cazza22

I've just popped in to check on my lovelies (my nightly ritual hehe) & Ive just read what sassy put above & burst out crying lol I'm an emotional wreck as it is Sass :hugs: love you lots as you know & ALWAYS here for you babe. I'm so glad ur doc has given you 2 weeks chill time AKA jeremy Kyle & loose women days :haha:. Lov them all snuggled on ur sofa with a brew n ur duvet babe just what u need :thumbup:.

Happy aniversary Luce hope uve had a gorgeous meal with ur wonderful DH. 

Helloooooo everyone else :wave:
gutted that piccy didn't work? I wanted to share how red the positive OPK was I was amazed n all off cheapie Internet ones? I've been spending £40 a month alone on OPKs and these little beauties this month were a fiver for 40!!!! Absolute bloody bargain!! :happydance:. There making their way back down to negative again now, my surge was all over the weekend so plenty of sexy time in the cazza household WHOOP WHOOP! :blush:. 
Think we covered ALL bases I swear if I haven't caught my eggy this month I'm throwing in the towel, because well, in a nutshell "I'm fucked" :haha:. My fanjita is on vacation for at least a week haha x x x

how r we all?? Lov you all trillions x x x Caz x x x


----------



## Allie84

Ah, cazza! :rofl: You made me laugh so hard! I think you've done all you can this month, that's for sure! I'm sure it was a fun weekend. I would have LOVED to have seen that super positive OPK of yours! Can you try again? When I post a pic I put it on photobucket and use the url in the attach a picture thing. Loads and loads of :dust: I hope this is your month. :hugs:

Sassy, massive :hugs: to you girlie. I'm so happy you have a good doctor, and rant away on this thread about anything you're going through or thinking, we are all here for you. :hugs: 

On this end I've been grabbing my boobs all day hoping for them to be sore but nothing so far haha. If anything they'll get sore from all the fondling I've been doing to myself. :blush: I have felt some vague pains in the uterine/abdomen area and was a bit nauseous when I woke up but it's probably my day at the amusement park and the fair food making me feel weird. I'm def. not getting my hopes up.

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I only get twinges of pain in my boobs every now and then. Sometimes I'm like am I really pregnant?! I think until my belly grows more, I am going to keep forgetting! 

Cazz, I hope you got that egg this month! Sounds like you covered your bases. Your comment about the fanjita made me laugh. 

Allie, I sure hope it happens for you this month as well! You girls deserve it more then anything! 

Sas, I am so glad your doctor is looking after for your well being. 

Meg, hope you are doing well hun

Lucy, how was your dinner?

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## LucyJ

:hi:

Had a great meal thanks Mel we rarely go out for sit down meal so it was lovely to get all dressed up and go out. When we got home we watched our wedding DVD so had a fab evening!!

Awww Caz I really really hope you've caught your egg this month keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Meg and Vic how you doing girls?

Allie hoping this is your month too, how are you feeling?

Hearty if your reading this just wanted to say :hi: always thinking of you massive :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hello lovelies!!!

Luce sounds like you had quite the romantic night!!!! Believe it or not me and Hubby have never celebrated anniversary or valentines day and most years we pretty much dont do anything on our birthdays either lol!!!!!!!!! Were not the most romantic people on our own and together we are a couple of kill joys!!!

Im feeling a bit better today, thinking that whatever will be will be and no point stressing myself out all the time....

Sass great news that you got some answers hun, FX next bubs will stick for good!
Cazz maybe you can apply an ice pack to your overheated fanjita????????????

Megg honey im thinking about you all day....Ill be visiting doc on Thursday for a scan, if you want me to ask him something let me know luv.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! I'm here... awake even. Hoping you're all well. :hugs:

I'm surviving... I guess! I'm having a very hard time believing that my chart could be wrong. I have a couple of different possible scenarios, but I don't know if they're accurate or logical. I'm not sure what to do from here. I'm pretty lost at the moment.


----------



## msarkozi

oooh scan day coming up for Vicky. I'm so excited! 

where are you Jaymes? Hope all is well


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky glad your feeling better what time is your scan on thursday?

Meg I am so sorry I dont know what to suggest it is all so confusing can you talk to a dr about things? Don't give up sweetie thinking of you :hugs:

Mel how are you feeling?


----------



## Megg33k

No appointments available at my doc's office, but she's there from 3-10pm... So, I can walk in and wait for an in between appointment. I guess that's what I shall do! I bet she cringes when she sees me coming! :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

> I bet she cringes when she sees me coming!

:haha: know what you mean think my dr must be sick of seeing me.

Hope it goes well and you get somewhere with your dr let us know what doc says.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sassy_TTC said:


> PS. One thing that will really cheer me up this month is to see some of your lovely ladies get your BFP

That helps me too, otherwise i'd lose all hope.



Allie84 said:


> On this end I've been grabbing my boobs all day hoping for them to be sore but nothing so far

Haha! Be careful with them!



Megg33k said:


> I'm not sure what to do from here. I'm pretty lost at the moment.

:hugs: I feel so bad for you, just try and keep positive.

I'm on CD13 today and not even a hint of a peak on my fertility monitor and I have no idea what to think/do. Especially given my last two cycles have been 31/29 days respectively, I would've thought I'd be at that point by now.

God, first I have to deal with being really fertile but losing the baby, now I have to deal with not ovulating??? :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

I am feeling pretty good Lucy, thanks. I haven't been taking my diclectin, and the nausea is staying away, so I am happy about that. Just going to be heading out soon to visit with my BFF. She is leaving tomorrow for holidays, so it's my last visit with her:(


----------



## Jaymes

I'm here. Just really tired lately, if I'm not working (or eating) I'm usually sleeping. I read every day, but feel like I'm having a hard time not being super nervous & scared.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

Lucy, awww, sounds like a fabulous anniversary. :)

Vicky, glad you're feeling better :hugs:

Mel, enjoy your BFF time and happy to hear the nausea is subsiding. 

Megg, best of luck at the docs if you go wait. I used to go to the on-campus health clinic so often at university I was embarassed when I walked in and had to check in with the same receptionist every time haha. 

Cesca, it's probably a bit early given the 31 day cycle? I have no idea when I actually ovulate but I think it's not until CD21! If it's a 31 day cycle for you it's maybe around CD17. Good luck!

Jaymes, :hugs: and I know what you mean...

Today is 10dpo (I think) so I tested with FMU and BFN. But as I was staring at the test I was so scared, and part of me was hoping for the BFN! I was slightly relieved that it was a BFN but then I felt bad that it wasn't BFP. It's like I am scared of a BFP but dissapionted without one. I was really confused when I felt myself hoping the line didn't appear...since I've spent every day this cycle thinking about getting (and staying) pregnant. 

I know it's still early and I could get that BFP but it weirds me out that my emotions are all over. I got the BFP on 10dpo last time. And of course I have that big fear I've mentioned which is that since I got the BFP on my first ever ntnp cycle, and then had the mc, that I'm somehow jinxed and it will be really hard from now on. I know it's not logical but it just seemed too easy last time and then it got snatched away from me so soon after....

Blah, I'm rambling, sorry girls. I'm at my nannying job and the baby is sleeping and the older girl has gone to a friend's so I'm sitting her contemplatively...maybe I should go clean or something! :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Allie you make perfect sence hun...I was exactly the same way, part releived for a bfn and when i got the bfp i didnt feel happy just petrified!!!! I think its only natural that our emotions are all over the place so just go with it for now!

I went to my best mates after work, i love her to death but she got pregnant last July less than a month after i had to terminate my pregnancy so its always hard to see her and the baby. To make things even more difficult we have the same doc ( i made the referal and intorduction) so as soon as she opens the door today she asks are you preggo???? Im like what???? Turns out she called to book an appointment on Thursday and doc is like "do you want to come with Vicky at 6.30???????!!!!!!!! He didnt say why i was going but come on it doesnt take a rocket scientist!!!!!!! I just didnt want anyone to know yet as both times i told everyone almost straight away and now think that im jinxing it GRRRRRR!!!!
Hubby thinks im ********!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I know how you feel it's a weird situation we all want to get our BFP's but the fear of suffereing a further loss is always there I think its as Meg said we all want babies rather than BFP's.

Fear isn't logical and your bound to have mixed feelings I know I spend each month wishing and hoping that I'll be pregnant again but know as soon as I am I will be so scared but each month I'm not I feel so sad.

10 dpo may just be to early so you could still get your BFP and we are all here for you. Feel free to ramble away :hugs: to you.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky you still havent told anyone they have just found out so it is different.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

well apparently I found a food that makes me throw up, so we will be avoiding that for now! I had a great visit with my BFF. When we hugged, it was a long hug, and I just didn't want to let her go. I almost cried. Love her to death!

It is definitely normal to feel that way. After a person has gone through a loss, you have different emotions because you are scared of what a BFP means and what could happen. It's ok to feel that way. 

Jaymes, so sorry you are tired. Hope you are getting some rest

Vicky, I can't believe your doctor asked if she wanted to come with you. It's a good thing he is hot, otherwise you would have to slap him. 

Meg, Lucy - hope you girls are well. 

Is Amy getting married right away? We haven't seen her for awhile, but I couldn't remember when her wedding is.....

Hi to Cesca as well :)


----------



## Jaymes

I told my dh to go back on his meds that he can't take while we are ttc today. I was going to make him wait till I was at least 8w5d, but I figured he can't put his life and overall health on hold until we have a healthy baby, and if I loose this one I may not want to ttc again. 
I am so excited and terrified at the same time. I think that is why I feel so exhausted. My emotions are continuously at war with themselves and it is leaving me with a completely crappy overall feeling. I hate feeling so out of sync and out of control. 
I've taken to poking my belly and saying "stay". Someone is going to catch me doing that and 1) think I'm a total loon (which I am) and 2) figure out that I'm pregnant again. I have no problem with this as I am a terrible liar and I hate not being able to celebrate every moment I possibly have with this baby. I want everyone to know so I don't have to hide my joy, or my sorrow if I loose this one. Dh wants to keep it secret as long as we can, and it makes me feel like when the hot guy in highschool calls you his girlfriend, but tells you that you can't tell anyone about it. It totally irritates me. 

I'm rambling now. Love you people. Muah!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone.

Well, I've had a crap evening. After work I went to see my parents and my mom could barely breathe! We took her to the emergency room and now she is in intenstive care with pneumonia!!! She is so stubborn...if I hadn't gone over there and saw how ill she was she'd probably sit at home and die in denial! It's not like she's old and senile, she's just stubborn. I'm really sad and upset. My dad couldn't convince her to go in but eventually OH, me and my dad carried her to the hospital. :( I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight...I still really don't think I have a bean but if I do this probably isn't good for it....may i ask for prayers/positive thoughts on her behalf? Thank you everyone....:(


----------



## Jaymes

Allie, that sounds awful! I will pray and think super positive thoughts for both your mother and you. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes - that is so cute - you poking your belly and saying stay

Allie - I am sorry about your mom. I will say a prayer for her and keep her in my thoughts


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I am so sorry your mum is in my thoughts!

Jaymes rabble away thats what we are here for you sending positive thoughts to you and your little one.

Aww Mel its hard leaving close friends but I'm glad you had a good time with your BFF. I'm alright thanks getting a bit nervous about my ultrasound tomorrow (having an external and internal one done) I want answers but guess I'm abit scared that they'll find something nasty. 

Meg how did you get on at dr's? Vicky how are you feeling?

:hugs: to all


----------



## vickyd

Morning ladies!
I had a bad night, woke up practically choking on vomit!!!!!!!!!! I rushed to the bathroom, nothing really came out but i was having difficulty breathing from the heaving!!!
Anyhoo...Then went on to have really odd dreams where i was engaged in sexy acts with various clients at work so i woke up kinda embarrased and a bit guilty feeling lol!

Allie so sorry to hear about your mother, hopefully shell be ok hun!
Jaymie i know how ya feel doll, im pretty much in the same loony situation myself!!!

Megg did you manage to see the doc hun?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie - sorry about your mum I hope she feels better soon.

CD14 and still NO sign of fecking ovulation. This is so annoying. To top it off I have caught a nasty cold and I'm sat at work in a back room because my 'work from home' plan failed as we had a huge powercut and I'm too sick/too rough looking to be on reception with the general public!

I had my full bloods done this morning and my GOD it was so much blood! She had to fill about 12 little vials, so she made me lie down! Just the 3 weeks to wait for results now...


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Allie! Lots of positive thoughts headed your way!

Sounds like everyone had a crap night! :hugs: all around!

I called my doctor's office last night and was told that it was packed and I'd likely not get in to see her even if I went. I think it has something to do with the heat and people not staying in when everything says they should.... So heat stroke runs rampant. Anyway, she said I'd be best advised to show up at 8am this morning when the doors open to get in quickly... and I woke up at 8:20! :dohh: I didn't set an alarm, because I didn't think I'd need to. I went to sleep at 10pm last night for chrissake! But, apparently I DID need to. Now not sure how to proceed. Bah... I'll get there before the end of today.


----------



## vickyd

Always set an alarm girl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

LOL... Well, I'm sitting around waiting to see her now. I have my chart ready and I'll cry if I have to! I'm shameless when it comes to getting my way. Hoping to get something settled. Not sure what to expect... but I'm nervous.


----------



## Jaymes

Megg33k said:


> LOL... Well, I'm sitting around waiting to see her now. I have my chart ready and I'll cry if I have to! I'm shameless when it comes to getting my way. Hoping to get something settled. Not sure what to expect... but I'm nervous.

:hugs: Megg, We're all here holding your hand in spirit... I hope you find your answers soon.


----------



## msarkozi

Meg, Lucy, Cesca - I hope you all get your answers soon! 

Vicky - I have strange dreams all the time. I always wake up and think WTF?! I'm feeling a little nauseous this morning, so I am thinking I should start taking the diclectin again

Allie - any word on your mom?


----------



## LucyJ

Megg thinking of you hope you get some answers.

Mel sorry the nauseous is back.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

so am I, lol!


----------



## Allie84

msarkozi said:


> Allie - any word on your mom?

She is stable and hopefully will be out of the ICU by tomorrow. Thank you for asking. I'm really a nervous wreck. It turns out she has COPD of some sort (emphysema/ chronic bronchitis). So I'm worrying about that...and bummed because she's only 60.I can't help but think, what if she doesn't live to see a grandchild? It makes me want a baby even more.....

Sorry I''m a downer. Good luck with all of the upcoming appointments ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Allie, so sorry to hear about your Mum, please stay postive (I know easier said than done). I have everything crossed for her speedy recovery.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I'm thinking of you and your mum.


----------



## Jaymes

:hugs: Allie. Still sending PMA your way...


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! I feel the same way sometimes, Allie! I lost 3 of my 4 grandparents before I turned 7, and I can't stand the thought of that happening to my kids! :hugs: She's in my thoughts, honey!

I'm re-posting from my journal so you don't have to track down what happened. Putting it behind the spoiler because its SO long!

Spoiler
Okay... I got there at 10:25am. There were 2 guys and one woman with 2 children who she didn't seem to need to have any control over waiting already. I really thought I'd never get to see her, as I figured I'd already be in prison for slaying the stupid woman and her obnoxious kids. They were jumping on the chairs, running around, trying to climb the wall while holding on to the receptionist's ledge, panting like dogs, flipping over chairs, playing some "game" where they would hold their hands up to their eyes like binoculars and ask each other "Are you in 1 piece or 2 pieces?" and whatever the other one said was always the wrong answer... This game is very loud, and it went on forever. One of them proceeded to go to the parking lot alone (at maybe 7?) and came back in spilling an entire McDonald's breakfast platter on the floor... pancakes, hashbrown, eggs, etc. Some poor girl came in right after me who had a 10:30am appointment and sat through all of this too. The 2 guys got called in, but I got called in before the woman with the kids or the girl with an appointment... odd, but okay. It was 11:30am I think? So, not ages, but felt like ages.

Anyway, the nurse comes in to do blood pressure and temp and says to me "Do you not have a gynecologist set up yet?" I told her that I didn't have one I liked at the moment. Keep in mind, my paperwork stated my reason for the visit was "discuss lab results" because that was part of it. Anyway, she then says, "Well, you need to get that done, because she can't keep doing this. It isn't her job." She's referring to my doctor, in case you wondered. Odd... Its not my doctor's job to discuss my test results with me? Because, I think it might be!

Well, my blood pressure was 149/84. I wonder why! I was annoyed with the kids, fuming about what the nurse said... OF COURSE IT WAS HIGH!

My doctor comes in and is perfectly nice. I keep my thoughts about the nurse to myself, because I didn't want to taint the appointment with that at the very beginning. First, I explain that I've been eating better and trying to be more active to no avail (my 10lb loss seems to fluctuate on the day... some days its 10lbs, some days its 1lb... I think my scale sucks). Anyway, we talked about that for a bit. She said that she thinks I might be gaining some muscle mass, which I doubt... but it was nice to hear. Then, she said that she also thought I might be retaining some water because of the weather, so I had probably lost even if the scale wasn't showing it. We moved on from there for the moment.

Then, I asked about the 2nd fertility clinic referral. She said they won't even return her calls anymore. So, that's out. She said that some specialty places here (fertility clinics, child psychologists, etc) only accept referrals from ONE of the 3 hospitals. So, they're probably ignoring her because she's not with their "preferred" hospital. What a bunch of shit. Anyway, I told her about the FS I hated leaving the clinic I'd been to and some new guy taking over. She asked me to call right then and get a consult scheduled, so I did. I have an appointment on Aug 28 @ 10:30am.

I asked her about my progesterone level and showed her my chart. She said that she actually wondered if it had been done on the wrong day, because my level was almost double what it had been every other time it was checked. After seeing my chart, she said without question that I had it done 3 days too late. She agrees 100% that I did ovulate and my level barely rises afterward. She confirmed that it could have caused everything, because it probably didn't ever rise enough to sustain an embryo past the very, very beginning stage and never got high enough to have the sharp drop required to instigate the bleed. She all but said "mystery solved." She also agreed with me splitting my chart and calling this CD4, even though there was no bleed other than the super light spotting. Apparently, there wouldn't be much to shed since I probably didn't form much of a lining anyway. So, I really did have it all figured out! :thumbup: Maybe I should just get the degree to make my life easier. :winkwink: Although, she wants to wait for the FS to prescribe the progesterone supplements, because she said they would know more about the dosage and whatnot.

Anyway, we touched back on the weight thing, and she asked if I'd consider not trying this cycle and going back on Phentermine. Well, with the FS appointment coming up, I didn't really want to try this cycle anyway, because I don't have my post-O progesterone supplements... So, it would just end in heartbreak again anyway. Obviously, I agreed right away. Phentermine is how I lost the weight before, so I'm more than happy to do it that way again. She stressed that I absolutely couldn't TTC while taking it, but the paperwork tells a different story and my old OB/GYN who prescribed it said it would be fine. So, I'm not quite convinced, even though I'm perfectly happy with not trying this cycle.

So, I do feel like I got somewhere. I feel like I have the answer I needed. Knowing that I wasn't talking nonsense about the test being done the wrong day and whatnot feels really good. I'm also glad she isn't so closed-minded that the number on the paper is the end-all-be-all of things... That she wasn't so high and mighty (like so many doctors are) to admit that there are flaws in blood tests because of human error. She was absolutely certain that I had it right though... She said she absolutely didn't believe I hadn't ovulated. So, I did ovulate on CD25... and I had a fairly normal cycle... other than terrible freaking progesterone levels.

I mentioned the estrogen dominance thing, and she doesn't think that's what I'm dealing with. So, we didn't go any further into that option. 

All in all, I came away very happy. I didn't quite get what I hoped for, but I got something better! I got my freaking answer! I'm quite certain as to why I've lost my babies... and I think we can now prevent it from happening again for the same reason! Obviously, something can always go wrong that's not within our control, but I will NEVER allow another to be lost due to insufficient progesterone levels! I feel so free, vindicated, hopeful... but I do feel a bit sad that I didn't have a chance to prove it before losing the 2nd one, as I was pretty sure that this was the problem even back then... even before losing the first one! It was just that no one would listen to me! :growlmad:

Either way... I have my answer now... I can't live in the past! Apparently I needed to live through what I've lived through to be allowed to find my answer. So, that's the way it is and I can move forward... ONWARD AND UPWARD!

Sorry that this was a novel... but it is! LOL Thanks for the love and support! I couldn't do it without all of you! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

so happy you got an answer Meg! I wish all the best for you :)

Allie, I am glad your mom is stable. I will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Whoop whoop onward and upwards!!!! I'm glad you feel you got 'somewhere' - although my blood pressure would be off the charts with those kids and that nurse!!

In the UK we had a programme on tonight called the 'One year itch' and it featured couples on their wedding day and one year on how they feel their marriage is going etc. Hubby and I watched it as we're approaching our one year anniversary and I am left RAGING. The most useless couple on there, where he had left her after 2 months and just kept coming back for the odd shag were fecking pregnant!!!!!! Of course they bloody were!!!! I feel like punching the wall or something. We are a lovely couple who adore each other and work hard at our relationships but are failing at this, and they go and get pregnant?! Grrrrr!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds pretty par for the course! That's why I have such a deep-seated hatred for most people. We've been together for 7 years (as of 2 days ago) and married for just over 4... but those wankers get pregnant! :dohh: Great!


----------



## msarkozi

I feel so bad for people that have a hard time getting pregnant, and knowing that I seem to have no issues. It doesn't seem fair, and I think all women should be able to get pregnant quickly, and with no issues. My BFF was trying for a long time, and she even tried invitro, but it failed. Her husband had some kind of surgery, and after that, she was pregnant right away. I am scared for her when she tries again. I hope she doesn't have to go through a long waiting period.


----------



## Megg33k

Getting there doesn't seem to be an issue for me either... Keeping it is! But, I'm hoping that's all worked out now! It seems to be for you, for sure! :hugs: So happy about that!


----------



## msarkozi

thanks meggles.....i sure hope there is no issues with baby this time! i hope yours comes really soon! you deserve it!


----------



## Allie84

Megg, that's great, I'm so glad you got answers! So, lemme get this straight...it IS the progesterone? Something to do with your temp not rising enough post ov'? Do they know what can be done about that? Anyways, hooray for answers. :)

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone. :hugs: I feel like I have such a great support network on here. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

OK, that is obnoxious. I have been with my hubby almost 11 years, married for 3 1/2 and trying for just about a year. Kinda makes you sick doesn't it?


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Megg, that's great, I'm so glad you got answers! So, lemme get this straight...it IS the progesterone? Something to do with your temp not rising enough post ov'? Do they know what can be done about that? Anyways, hooray for answers. :)
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts everyone. :hugs: I feel like I have such a great support network on here. :hugs:

Well, low temp shift can be one sign... or temp falling quickly... or temp just crawling along coverline. But those aren't 100%. Spotting several days prior to AF is also another hint sometimes. But, also not 100%. Getting a blood test at 7dpo is the only way to know for sure. I just had a feeling due to a lot of things put together. Yes, there is something that can be done for it. I'll likely be put on 200mg of progesterone (via pessaries/vaginal suppositories) from 1dpo through AF or ~12-14 weeks preggo.


----------



## vickyd

Meggles great that you got some answers babe!!!! Whats this thing she gave you for weight loss??? Be careful cause diet formulas screw up cycles pretty bad, now that you have a clue whats going on dont mess around with your cycle.

Allie good news with your mom, hoping it all works out hun.

I have always believed that people should go through some kind of evaluation before being allowed to reproduce. Its sickening how many woman have kids just to fill their own personal void, whether its from their childhood or due to an unfullfilling relationship with their partener. Half the couples i know should have been banned from having kids...Anyway another generation of fucked up kids will result no doubt.

I have my scan tonight at 6.30....No need to state the obvious i.e that im scared shitless....I will be taking my good luck charm- my dad- with me again!!!!!! Ive actually got him to cut his holiday short by a few days so that he can accompany me!!! He doesnt really mind as he just loves to remind my mom and sis that HE is the good luck charm lol!!!!!! Hes sooo cute bless him!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck tonight vicky, I'm thinking of you xxx

Well good news girlies - I got a peak on my fertility monitor today!!!!!! I saw the little egg thing and everything!! Shame I am full of cold and my poor husband is going to have to make love to a very ill person with the lurgy but so be it!

Very strange though I went from low to peak without a high?


----------



## LucyJ

Megg I am so glad you have got some answers.

Cesca yay :happydance: to getting a peak on a fertility monitor.

Vicky good luck for your scan today let us know how you get on aww bless your Dad glad he's going to be with you and hope he brings you all the luck in the world.

Allie hows your mum doing?

AFM: well I have my ultrasound today bit nervous about it but my hubby is now able to come with me yay he phoned me earlier and said he would come with me then go back to work and just work a bit later to make up for lost time, I love him for that as he knew I was a bit scared about it all and having him there will relax me a bit.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Meggles great that you got some answers babe!!!! Whats this thing she gave you for weight loss??? Be careful cause diet formulas screw up cycles pretty bad, now that you have a clue whats going on dont mess around with your cycle.
> 
> Allie good news with your mom, hoping it all works out hun.
> 
> I have always believed that people should go through some kind of evaluation before being allowed to reproduce. Its sickening how many woman have kids just to fill their own personal void, whether its from their childhood or due to an unfullfilling relationship with their partener. Half the couples i know should have been banned from having kids...Anyway another generation of fucked up kids will result no doubt.
> 
> I have my scan tonight at 6.30....No need to state the obvious i.e that im scared shitless....I will be taking my good luck charm- my dad- with me again!!!!!! Ive actually got him to cut his holiday short by a few days so that he can accompany me!!! He doesnt really mind as he just loves to remind my mom and sis that HE is the good luck charm lol!!!!!! Hes sooo cute bless him!

Thanks hun. Its something I've taken before and it didn't seem to cause any harm to my cycles. I'm only taking it for this month to try and lose whatever I can before my FS appointment. 

Can't wait to hear the good news after your scan! :hugs: So cute that your dad is your good luck charm! :)



prgirl_cesca said:


> Good luck tonight vicky, I'm thinking of you xxx
> 
> Well good news girlies - I got a peak on my fertility monitor today!!!!!! I saw the little egg thing and everything!! Shame I am full of cold and my poor husband is going to have to make love to a very ill person with the lurgy but so be it!
> 
> Very strange though I went from low to peak without a high?

Nah, it happens. Get to :sex:ing!



LucyJ said:


> Megg I am so glad you have got some answers.
> 
> Cesca yay :happydance: to getting a peak on a fertility monitor.
> 
> Vicky good luck for your scan today let us know how you get on aww bless your Dad glad he's going to be with you and hope he brings you all the luck in the world.
> 
> Allie hows your mum doing?
> 
> AFM: well I have my ultrasound today bit nervous about it but my hubby is now able to come with me yay he phoned me earlier and said he would come with me then go back to work and just work a bit later to make up for lost time, I love him for that as he knew I was a bit scared about it all and having him there will relax me a bit.

Good luck on your U/S! :hugs: DO let us know how you get on!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

ooooh just done an OPK to double check and it is positive too!!!!

Poor hubby having to sleep with a snot bag like me. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxnBgUC9Q9I


----------



## vickyd

Cesca oh my god, when you first posted about you being sick i was gonna attach the exact same clip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

hahahaa! Great minds think alike!!


----------



## vickyd

Isnt it funny that we can associate pretty much anything in our day to day life with a clip from Friends????? I still watch re-runs every Sat. Morning!


----------



## msarkozi

good luck on the scans today girls! Thinking of you


----------



## vickyd

Just got back from my scan, all is good!!!!! Baby is measuring 9w2d so the first us which showed me a week behind no longer stands!!!! Another milestone reached. Next scan 19/08.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

YAAAAAY! Fantastic news!!!

Did it look like a proper baby now?


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! :yipee: I told you! I'm still batting 1000! Are you going to start listening to me yet?


----------



## cazza22

hey girls :wave:

just a flying visit to say

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to meggles for answers :hugs:
& whoop whoop to vics little bundle growing all lovely in there :bunny:

lov ya's xxxxxx caz xxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks my luvs!!!!!!
Meggles wwhat can i say....I love ya!!!!

Its looking more like a baby thats for sure!!! Doc put the scan on 4d mode so then i really got a good look. I could see the arms and legs kicking about. This was more a scan for my peace of mind, Doc being the sweetie he is didnt charge us for it so tomorrow night think ill take hubby and go somewhere nice for dinner. We really need some quality time together since ive been an emotional wreck the past month.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god that is fantastic news :happydance: I knew it would go well for you I am so happy for you :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Well I bring more good news my ultrasound went well the lady doing it was so lovely and sweet to me, Steve was allowed to come in with me so I felt really relaxed apart from needing to pee think I drank a bit to much water :haha: but they said I had a lovely full bladder yay me :haha:

They said my lining looked good there was nothing left over from lossing the baby or anything causing any problems. She said both my ovaries looked good and she could see eggs in them she also said I should ovulate from my left hand side this month and right next month well I asked her if I could of already as had a lot of pain on my left hand side a couple of days ago she asked where I was in my cycle and confirmed that yes I had ovulated, they only think that she said she could see was fluid behind the ovaries which she thought could be due to a possible infection (which I was a tad worried about) but then when I said about ovulating she said that would explain the fluid so nothing to worry about. The only other thing was that my womb is slightly tipped forward. She was so sweet she said to me that she didnt do pregnancy scan but if I needed reassurance when I'm pregnant again she said she would be happy to do a scan for me to check all is ok I just had to tell my dr (who knows her) that she said it was ok, how lovely is that.

I feel releived that there is nothing sinister going on and that all is ok. Its good to know that I have eggs there and that I have ovulated this month. I dont have any reason for why my periods have become so painful but to be honest as long as theres nothing there then I can cope with it.

Sorry for such an essay I feel like I can relax now thanks for all your support. Love you guys.


----------



## cazza22

yayyyy Luce!!!!!!! wow this is a happy thread today i love it :happydance: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Luce great news hun!!!!!! I was also really happy a couple months back when i went for us and doc saw that i was ovulating, like a huge wave of relief washing over you!!! 

Out of curiosity, have you always had really painful periods?


----------



## msarkozi

that is great news vicky and lucy! so glad everything is well :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> Just got back from my scan, all is good!!!!! Baby is measuring 9w2d so the first us which showed me a week behind no longer stands!!!! Another milestone reached. Next scan 19/08.

That is when I'll have my first scan! :)

What a beautiful day! I'm an appleseed today :D


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I have always suffered from painful periods ever since they started. In the past have had 2 laparoscopy's but they never found anything I was always a bit worried that they had missed something. I've always suffered a lot of pain with my periods but since lossing the baby they have just been so much more painful which as they were already pretty bad was difficult to manage and they had got heavier. It just felt different to what I had been used to but just my body being my body.

My mum used to suffer from really bad periods as well it always frustrates me when you meet dr's (especially female ones) who are so off hand like they dont believe you or are think your just making a fuss I have days when I just want to curl up because of the pain. I also get cramping like pain when I'm not even on which is annoying.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

Wow, what a great news thread today. :) I love it! Let some of it rub off on my crap week....

Vicky, so happy to hear your scan went well! :happydance: :happydance:
Cesca, great news about the OPK and Fertility Monitor, get busy :sex: girl!
Lucy, so pleased your scan went well and you got peace of mind! :happydance: So you're now in the 2ww?

Hope everyone else is doing well. :)


----------



## msarkozi

yah for being an apple seed Jaymes! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Yep Allie looks like I am in the TWW I'm approaching it differently this month or at least that is the plan I'm going to try and not think about it and just see what happens. I'm sure my body messes with in the TWW so going to wait to see if I get AF or not no symptom spotting and going to try and not stress about it.

Hows your mum doing?


----------



## vickyd

I got a pm from Hearty and she asked me to tell ypu all that its unlikely that she will be returning to the forum:cry::cry:
She will not be ttc for a while so she feels that she wont be able to participate much...Hopefully she will return in her second trimester...

We miss u already lovely, caring Amanda


----------



## LucyJ

That is sad to hear :cry: but I understand her reasons, if you PM her back please send her my love will miss her loads. 

We will miss you Hearty!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That's so sad :cry: Good luck in your journey Hearty, we'll see you soon!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no, please dont go Hearty, tell her we all miss her lots.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Awww.... I was just reading through all the happy posts and thinking that all we were missing was Hearty! I miss her so much. I think I'll at least message her and tell her hi! I totally understand her reasoning... but its not the same without her. She's so lovely!

I'm just really glad that there's so much good news going around in here right now. We had a shit month in July... but August is looking up!

Awesome news, Lucy! Really!!! :hugs: I'm so happy that there's nothing bad going on!


----------



## msarkozi

awe, that is so sad. Going to miss you Hearty! Take care of yourself, and I hope you come back to us one day when you are ready.


----------



## Allie84

Awww, hearty. :( Tell Hearty how much we're going to miss her. :cry: In fact, I have missed her on here since she left.....but I understand her reasoning and respect it. She was such a comfort and an asset to the thread and her lovely spirit is missed.


----------



## Allie84

LucyJ said:


> Yep Allie looks like I am in the TWW I'm approaching it differently this month or at least that is the plan I'm going to try and not think about it and just see what happens. I'm sure my body messes with in the TWW so going to wait to see if I get AF or not no symptom spotting and going to try and not stress about it.
> 
> Hows your mum doing?

I like this approach. :thumbup: It's the approach I'm trying to take, as well. I'm trying to do it with TTC in general but of course that's hard.
I caved and tested again tonight, though and it was BFN. :( I was more dissapointed than I thought I would be. But I wanted to know because I'm reeeally stressed about my mom and I wanted to take a Xanax (prescribed to take while flying but whatev). Speaking of which, thanks for asking, she is doing okay. She is out of the ICU which is great, but we now know she does have lung disease which is going to be difficult. I've been with her before and after work each day so I'm pretty tired. 

Even though I was dissapointed at the BFN I am def. seeing the positive side to this...I can hopefully lose a few more pounds now before I get a BFP (I am precisely 20 lbs overweight and would like to have 'normal' or close to it BMI before getting pregnant), and we get better health insurance next month which will be good for when I get prenant. :) 

Trying to keep with the positivity of the day. :) :hugs: everyone


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry about your BFN but loving the positivity.

Glad your Mum is out of ICU thats great news will keep you both in my thoughts.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy Day for me!!!!!!! Ok well slightly happy......as some of you know I'm still off work after my recent mc (over 3 weeks ago) I have not been coping very well at all, I have read alot into my condition and feel relived that all my symtoms are not in my head (severe migranes, tiredness, dizzyness, blurred vision, etc) on top of suffering with depression from my M/C. I got myself in such a state about returning to work and have been putting it off as I just dont feel upto it. 

My doctor suggested I return to work on a part time basis, which I felt very unhappy about doing, I have a very good job and a lot of responibilities and along with that goes alot of added stress which added to everything else is the last thing I need. I finally admitted that I cannat cope working full time (which has been very hard for such a independent hard working career women) so I plucked up the courage and emailed my boss about cutting my hours, he accepted straight away and said he would be just happy to have me back so I will now be working Tues, Weds and Thurs which I'm over the moon about. Going back to work doesn't seem so daunting now. 

I will have alot less money but as long as I'm happy and coping thats all that matters, maybe my obession with shopping will have to stop though :(


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! That's great, Sas! :hugs: I'm glad you're getting it all worked out! You say "over 3 weeks ago" like that's an eternity, honey! I'm still not coping well some days after my 2nd one that was 3 MONTHS ago! I can only imagine! Sending you strength and positive energy!


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, I think that's great news and I'm happy for you. :hugs: You know you've made the right decision when you feel so good about it. I know what you mean about shopping, though lol. :blush:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sassy i'm so glad you have an understanding boss, that's such a rarety xxxxx

I had my peak for two days on my CBFM and today it's back down to high, so I'm counting today as ovulations so I'm in the 2ww now! eeek!

Fecking chef at work today (who has been off for a month) told me i'd put on weight today so one of the other chef's was like "SHE'S PREGNANT!!" and they were all cheering and stuff and I just said "erm no. I'm not. I'm just a bit fat and wearing a shirt tucked into a pencil skirt" and skulked off.

I knew I had put on weight since the new year but really, I am so so mortified and upset. My hubby has been making hints at me for ages because he's not happy with my 'size' so I am gutted. I'm not even eating any more, I just don't want to join the gym if I need to cancel when I'm pregnant there's no point. And from Feb-late May I was pregnant, I just never got to keep them :cry:


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, that was rotten of the chef at work! And even of your hubby hinting he's not happy with your size. Men can be insensitive and downright annoying sometimes! :hugs: The chef was only off for a month, I mean seriously a peson's weight will fluctuate from month to month, especially a woman's as she goes through her cycle...so he's just being stupid. As for putting on weight, as you said, you _were_ pregnant for many of those months and your body was going through a lot. I think it was normal to gain weight while being pregnant and miscarrying.....and I just know you look beautiful no matter what. Men don't realize what they're saying usually when they make weight comments to women...they mean it off-hand and don't realize that most women take it personally. :hugs: :hugs: But be as mad as you want to at that chef, I sure am!!!


----------



## msarkozi

well I am back home now...just sad that OH won't be home until Wednesday...haven't seen him in almost 2 weeks! 

Cesca, I can't believe that chef! And your husband shouldn't be complaining either. I am the one that complains about mine all the time, and OH gets mad at me and tells me he loves me just the way I am. I had dieted and lost 50 pounds, but then I got stressed and it slowly came back, and then I got pregnant and gained 10 pounds right away. When I mc'd, I never lost it, and now I just keep gaining with this pregnancy. I am trying to not stress about it, and I know it will eventually come off. So you have to keep positive about yourself as well, and know that it will come off slowly but surely. I wouldn't be overly concerned about joining a gym, maybe just go for a nice walk a few times a week? Every woman is beautiful just the way they are, and if no one else likes it, then the hell with them!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

That's awful of them, Cesca! Makes me SO angry!!! :growlmad:

First of all... My husband would NEVER dream of hinting at not liking my 'size'... and I guarantee I've got you beat by a mile! Trust me on that! He loves me for who I am and thinks I'm beautiful no matter what. He'd never dream of saying anything that would lower my self-esteem... especially since that's NOT the way to get someone to change. Weight changes all the time! I lost 60-some pounds before the 1st pregnancy, and then I threw caution to the wind and said I would enjoy it... I lost it, and then got depressed and sort of ate my feelings away... Then, I got pregnant again, and the cycle started over... I've gained back what I lost and an extra 15lbs. I hate it more than you can believe... but it happened. And, he's no less happy with me now than he was when we met... in fact, I'd be willing to say that he loves me more and is more attracted to me now because we're closer than we've ever been. I can't imagine putting up with that. I'd go Viking on them all! :grr:


----------



## Allie84

Welcome back, Mel! How are you feeling? Do you feel pregnant yet? :hugs:

You are wise women, Mel and Megg. I agree wholeheartedly with everything you said. Your OH should be supportive of the ups and downs, weight and otherwise, that inevitably come with life.

How is everyone's weekend?

Mine is blah. I love my parents so much but they are such hard work somtimes. I'm an only child and with my mom in the hosp I feel I'm having to take care of both her and my dad. DH and I are just busy with that and doing some DIY this weekend.


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> Happy Day for me!!!!!!! Ok well slightly happy......as some of you know I'm still off work after my recent mc (over 3 weeks ago) I have not been coping very well at all, I have read alot into my condition and feel relived that all my symtoms are not in my head (severe migranes, tiredness, dizzyness, blurred vision, etc) on top of suffering with depression from my M/C. I got myself in such a state about returning to work and have been putting it off as I just dont feel upto it.
> 
> My doctor suggested I return to work on a part time basis, which I felt very unhappy about doing, I have a very good job and a lot of responibilities and along with that goes alot of added stress which added to everything else is the last thing I need. I finally admitted that I cannat cope working full time (which has been very hard for such a independent hard working career women) so I plucked up the courage and emailed my boss about cutting my hours, he accepted straight away and said he would be just happy to have me back so I will now be working Tues, Weds and Thurs which I'm over the moon about. Going back to work doesn't seem so daunting now.
> 
> I will have alot less money but as long as I'm happy and coping thats all that matters, maybe my obession with shopping will have to stop though :(


Sass thats great news, a phased return to work is just what you need babe :thumbup:. Im glad they are being so understanding for you :hugs:.
I also read about you going for further testing and possibly a test on killer cells which is fab huny i know how badly you want to know whats going on.
I hope u n danny r ok sweet pea PM me anytime on here or fb. lov you lots xxxxx caz xxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> That's awful of them, Cesca! Makes me SO angry!!! :growlmad:
> 
> First of all... My husband would NEVER dream of hinting at not liking my 'size'... and I guarantee I've got you beat by a mile! Trust me on that! He loves me for who I am and thinks I'm beautiful no matter what. He'd never dream of saying anything that would lower my self-esteem... especially since that's NOT the way to get someone to change. Weight changes all the time! I lost 60-some pounds before the 1st pregnancy, and then I threw caution to the wind and said I would enjoy it... I lost it, and then got depressed and sort of ate my feelings away... Then, I got pregnant again, and the cycle started over... I've gained back what I lost and an extra 15lbs. I hate it more than you can believe... but it happened. And, he's no less happy with me now than he was when we met... in fact, I'd be willing to say that he loves me more and is more attracted to me now because we're closer than we've ever been. I can't imagine putting up with that. I'd go Viking on them all! :grr:


In my opinion curves are gorgeous huny bun :kiss:
Curves = bigger boobies, bigger butts and even more of us to love :hugs:.
My OH loves me with a bit ov the old meat on me lol which is a good job really coz i luurrrvvveee my food hehe!! 
I try to keep myself at a 12 but have creeped up to a 14 this past year with being pregnant on and off plus ive been a bit depressed with it all & when im feeling low i reach for a brew and biscuits or a bag of crisps. :blush: 
Hope your ok sweatheart xxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Allie im so soory about your mum hun :hugs: glad to hear she's on the mend though babe x x x x also sorry bout bfn hope u get ur bfp very soon chick.

Cesca just wanna give you a big hug :hugs: Stupid fricken men, they have no idea how much the things they say have a massive effect on us :growlmad:

Luce i am sooooooooooooo pleased that you got the all clear sweet pea that must be a HUGEEEE weight off your shoulders, u can now relax n be at peace with the fact that ur all lovely n healthy n ready for bean in there whoop whoop.

Mel & Vic so glad your both blooming with pregnancy. sending all 4 of u kisses (4 = u both + buba's x x x)

AFM well im not getting ahead of myself but im like 7-8dpo and have had 2 extremely faint lines on some IC cheapies both came up within 2 mins. I cant make out whether they are defo pink because there so faint but there 25miu and ive never got so much as a hint of a line on them b4. Surely an evap cant form in 2 mins right? It says not to read after 10 mins. Anywhoot like i say im not gonna get over excited because its such early days but AF int due untill 19th so ive got a LONGGGGG wait ahead of me. I'm gonna wait and test on Wednesday (if i can wait that long lol). As much as i said i werent symptom spotting this month its been hard because i feel like i've had symptoms like fatigue all yesterday i had a 3 hour nap now thats just plain lazy lol :blush:, ive had af type cramps & backache & also a running achy sensation in my legs :shrug: & tender nipples.
only time will tell i guess but i'll keep u all updated xxxxxxxxxx lov caz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Cazza, 

Oh wow that sounds so good I know you said you dont want to get ahead of yourself but I am so exicted for you and can't wait for you to test again. :happydance:

Cesca men can be such twats sometimes dont even listen to the stupid chef what an idiot. :hugs: to you sweetie.

Mel glad your back safely :hugs:

Allie you've had a lot going on this week and must be hard for you massive :hugs: DIY that sounds fun what are you doing?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh forgot to say Sassy so pleased you have an understanding boss and you have been able to cut down your hours with work good luck with everything thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thanks girls, you're very sweet.

I had a chat with OH today and he said he doesn't mean to be horrible, he loves me lots and lots and is still attracted to me etc but he hints because he KNOWS I am unhappy with my weight and is trying to help me. I've gone up from 125lbs to about 133 in the year we've been married which still makes me 'slim' but I can't fit into any of my clothes anymore.

Then I said that I have been so miserable since January this year that I don't WANT to do anything, it's not me being lazy but I am so depressed and sad all I want to do is sleep. We had a hug and a kiss and made up :)

I do need to pull my finger out and exercise, before the wedding I felt so good about myself and I'd like to feel that way again, I think my mental health will improve too thus improving my chances of having a sticky pregnancy.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - when I am bloated, then I feel pregnant because I have a belly, but for the most part, I don't feel it. I have a dr appt tomorrow morning, so I am hoping to hear the heartbeat again as a reminder. 

Cazz - can't wait for you to test again :) 

Cesca - I got you beat hun! you are at a healthy weight, and that is all that matters. I am a size 14-16, and I have thunder thighs that could kill, lol! My resolution next year is to be healthy after baby is born.


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's awful of them, Cesca! Makes me SO angry!!! :growlmad:
> 
> First of all... My husband would NEVER dream of hinting at not liking my 'size'... and I guarantee I've got you beat by a mile! Trust me on that! He loves me for who I am and thinks I'm beautiful no matter what. He'd never dream of saying anything that would lower my self-esteem... especially since that's NOT the way to get someone to change. Weight changes all the time! I lost 60-some pounds before the 1st pregnancy, and then I threw caution to the wind and said I would enjoy it... I lost it, and then got depressed and sort of ate my feelings away... Then, I got pregnant again, and the cycle started over... I've gained back what I lost and an extra 15lbs. I hate it more than you can believe... but it happened. And, he's no less happy with me now than he was when we met... in fact, I'd be willing to say that he loves me more and is more attracted to me now because we're closer than we've ever been. I can't imagine putting up with that. I'd go Viking on them all! :grr:
> 
> 
> In my opinion curves are gorgeous huny bun :kiss:
> Curves = bigger boobies, bigger butts and even more of us to love :hugs:.
> My OH loves me with a bit ov the old meat on me lol which is a good job really coz i luurrrvvveee my food hehe!!
> I try to keep myself at a 12 but have creeped up to a 14 this past year with being pregnant on and off plus ive been a bit depressed with it all & when im feeling low i reach for a brew and biscuits or a bag of crisps. :blush:
> Hope your ok sweatheart xxxxxxClick to expand...

Agreed! Although, my weight loss would be complete if I were a size 14! LOL That's like my end goal! :rofl:



cazza22 said:


> Allie im so soory about your mum hun :hugs: glad to hear she's on the mend though babe x x x x also sorry bout bfn hope u get ur bfp very soon chick.
> 
> Cesca just wanna give you a big hug :hugs: Stupid fricken men, they have no idea how much the things they say have a massive effect on us :growlmad:
> 
> Luce i am sooooooooooooo pleased that you got the all clear sweet pea that must be a HUGEEEE weight off your shoulders, u can now relax n be at peace with the fact that ur all lovely n healthy n ready for bean in there whoop whoop.
> 
> Mel & Vic so glad your both blooming with pregnancy. sending all 4 of u kisses (4 = u both + buba's x x x)
> 
> AFM well im not getting ahead of myself but im like 7-8dpo and have had 2 extremely faint lines on some IC cheapies both came up within 2 mins. I cant make out whether they are defo pink because there so faint but there 25miu and ive never got so much as a hint of a line on them b4. Surely an evap cant form in 2 mins right? It says not to read after 10 mins. Anywhoot like i say im not gonna get over excited because its such early days but AF int due untill 19th so ive got a LONGGGGG wait ahead of me. I'm gonna wait and test on Wednesday (if i can wait that long lol). As much as i said i werent symptom spotting this month its been hard because i feel like i've had symptoms like fatigue all yesterday i had a 3 hour nap now thats just plain lazy lol :blush:, ive had af type cramps & backache & also a running achy sensation in my legs :shrug: & tender nipples.
> only time will tell i guess but i'll keep u all updated xxxxxxxxxx lov caz xxxxxxxxxxx

This is VERY exciting!!! EEK! You didn't even provide us with pics to obsess over? I'm 100% convinced that they're BFP's without even seeing them! Congrats! :hugs:



prgirl_cesca said:


> Thanks girls, you're very sweet.
> 
> I had a chat with OH today and he said he doesn't mean to be horrible, he loves me lots and lots and is still attracted to me etc but he hints because he KNOWS I am unhappy with my weight and is trying to help me. I've gone up from 125lbs to about 133 in the year we've been married which still makes me 'slim' but I can't fit into any of my clothes anymore.
> 
> Then I said that I have been so miserable since January this year that I don't WANT to do anything, it's not me being lazy but I am so depressed and sad all I want to do is sleep. We had a hug and a kiss and made up :)
> 
> I do need to pull my finger out and exercise, before the wedding I felt so good about myself and I'd like to feel that way again, I think my mental health will improve too thus improving my chances of having a sticky pregnancy.

:shock: 133lbs? And, you need to lose weight?!?! OMG! Uhm... I would REALLY like to hit him more now. I get what he's saying his intent is... but that's super unacceptable! I would kill an entire nation of strangers to be 133lbs. :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

I agree Meg, I would love to be 133!! I don't ever see me getting to 160!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha I had to google pound converted to stone, I surely hope 133 is NOT big as I'm 130 and 5"7 and I'm trying to fatten up!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Cazza - Sounds very promising about IC's, cant wait until Wednesday, have everything crossed for you hunny.xxx

Who else is testing this week??xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh god 133 isn't big I know, but I am very very short at only 5 foot and an 8 pound weight gain over the last 10 months has really made a difference. What makes it worse is it's all on my stomach so I do look pregnant, grrrr!!!


----------



## cazza22

meggles im sorry theres no piccys there just too faint babe cant pic them up on my camera, lets put it this way i reckon im 7dpo, 8 at a push n there IC's that say 25miu on the packet hence why im not jumping through the roof it seems too good to be true :shrug: i've done 3 now tho :blush: poasaholic alert!!!!!!! & they all have the same shadow line its even there wen i hold it up to the light. I've either got a BAD batch of IC's or the begginings of a BFP?? hoping its the latter obviously :thumbup:
I'll keep u updated my lovelies xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Oh Caz that's so exciting! FX for you!! :hugs: :dust: It sure sounds promising!!

It's funny the convo has turned to weight because it's been on my mind ALL DAY! 

Okay, so my period was due yesterday and so far nothing. In fact, today I had EWCM!! What on earth is my bod doing? No period signs at all! Last month I was 4 days late which made my cycle like 39 days, and I thought that was a fluke so I didn't calculate ov' based on that, I did it on my normal 35 days. But since it's going longer again, I'm wondering if I ovulated later? I have no way of knowing as I didn't temp or use OPKs.

The reason this makes me think of weight is that my body is SUPER sensitive to weight gain. When I got married I was UK size 10 and quickly crept up to a 14 and my periods got irregular for awhile. I had to lose a stone-I lost about 15 lbs-to get my periods normal again. I'm now a large size 12, a small 14 UK. Anyways, even though my periods have been regular for nearly a year now, they seem to be going longer the past few months, so I'm wondering if it's my mc at the end of April that threw me off or if I should still lose more weight. I know I need to lose at least 15 more. It's making me mad at myself if it's my chub that is messing with my cycles!! Grrr!

Any ideas why my body is giving me EWCM instead of AF? :shrug:


----------



## Allie84

So I tested again with a HPT and :bfn: , as expected.

But I also went out and got an OPK and it was pretty dark. I've attached a few pics. It turned this dark less than a minute after poas. Is this dark enough for ovulation? Since I also have EWCM is it possible I'm about to ovulate and at CD37? When AF should be here. 

I took 3 of these OPKs around the time I was meant to ov, and all were a lot fainter than this. So confused....

It's okay to be brutally honest with me if there's no chance that means ovulation. I need to learn these things eventually. :)
 



Attached Files:







Image106.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3









Image105.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## msarkozi

I honestly have no clue when it comes to all of this stuff, but to me, I would say it looks like ovulation. Keep testing over the next few days to see what happens with the lines


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel. I have no clue either! Who would have thought ttc was so involved haha. :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

oh I know! lol! My BFF bought me a few books, and I am reading one of them right now, it's called Knocked Up. It's so funny! It's about the author of the book, and she is engaged, but a long distance relationship, and she ends up drunk and sleeping with her finance, and she was convinced just hours after the deed that she is pregnant. It's just so funny to read, especially since most of us have all the same thoughts that she is thinking


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> I agree Meg, I would love to be 133!! I don't ever see me getting to 160!

I don't even WANT to be 160! My 100% total DREAM GOAL is 170! :rofl: I was hot at 220! I'm almost 6' tall and large framed with a good bit of muscle from 14 years of dancing. So, I carry my weight much better than the average person does... although I'm way past my limit on what looks okay on me at the moment! WAAAAAAAAAAY past it! LOL



cazza22 said:


> meggles im sorry theres no piccys there just too faint babe cant pic them up on my camera, lets put it this way i reckon im 7dpo, 8 at a push n there IC's that say 25miu on the packet hence why im not jumping through the roof it seems too good to be true :shrug: i've done 3 now tho :blush: poasaholic alert!!!!!!! & they all have the same shadow line its even there wen i hold it up to the light. I've either got a BAD batch of IC's or the begginings of a BFP?? hoping its the latter obviously :thumbup:
> I'll keep u updated my lovelies xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxx

Damn! No pics! Hmph! I'll have to find something else to obsess over! I still say its a BFP... pic or no! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> So I tested again with a HPT and :bfn: , as expected.
> 
> But I also went out and got an OPK and it was pretty dark. I've attached a few pics. It turned this dark less than a minute after poas. Is this dark enough for ovulation? Since I also have EWCM is it possible I'm about to ovulate and at CD37? When AF should be here.
> 
> I took 3 of these OPKs around the time I was meant to ov, and all were a lot fainter than this. So confused....
> 
> It's okay to be brutally honest with me if there's no chance that means ovulation. I need to learn these things eventually. :)

Could go either way! Some people get EWCM just before AF, and there can be a 2nd LH surge just before AF arrives as well. However, I think you *have to* react as if this is O until you know differently. It could absolutely go either way. If its not ovulation, oh well... no harm, no foul. If it is, then you can still catch the egg! I say get to :sex: and see what happens over the next several days!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I get EWCM just before my AF, but that's so strange with the OPKs! I know a girl who kept getting them and it turned out she was pregnant, but she hadn't done a HPT at all, whereas you have. Very strange.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I would say that was a positive OPK which I guess means your Ov I would get to it missy :sex: and see what happens!!

Sassy I will be testing around the 20th/21st Aug thats if AF doesnt arrive I'm due around the 19th/20th I hope it doesnt arrive as its my 30th Birthday on the 21st and getting a BFP would be an amazing present but not going to get my hopes up. 

I think with what we have all be through its understandable that our weight is going to fluctuate I have the opposite problem since lossing the baby I have lost weight certainlty not been trying to and not sure how it happened. So I'm trying to put weight on and my healthy eating has gone out the window seriously need to get back to it and start doing some exercise.

Need some advice sorry ITMI but I noticed when I went to the loo that I had white creamy discharge it wasn't strecthy like ewcm but I've never had this before it doesnt smell or anything any ideas what it is? Is it normal? :haha: whatever that is.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! :hugs: As soon as I got that result yesterday I grabbed Alex off the couch and was like 'Right, to the bedroom!!' He was pleasantly surprised by my sudden urge to :sex: lol. I explained the OPK. I'd be happy with it either being ovulation or AF coming, so thanks for the info girls. :)

Sassy, I noticed I get CM like that a few days after I was meant to ovulate, so I think it sounds perfectlly normal! And I really, really hope you get a BFP for your birthday. What a wonderful present! :hugs:

How is everyone today? Where's Vicky? Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry Lucy, not sure what that is. Maybe it is just normal discharge?

I had my dr appt this morning, and he tried to hear the heartbeat, but both times he found it, he lost it quickly. He said the placenta sounded beautiful and healthy, and the heartbeat was good too. I go back in 3 weeks again, and he said we should definitely hear the heartbeat then. He sent off a req for another ultrasound as well for in 6 weeks time (but we will see when it actually is when the tech phones me back to book my appt). Can't wait! 

Hope everyone is having a great day! (I'm back to work today:( )


----------



## LucyJ

Thats fab news Mel how exicting.

The discharge is odd seems to have stopped now but I have been getting pain on my left hand side so I'm wondering if I'm going to ovulate although the lady who did my scan was pretty sure that I already had so bit confused by it all now. May get some :sex: in just in case. Why is TTC so confusing!??

Allie I wondered about Vicky as well hope she's alright.

:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Mel, that's wonderful! :hugs: I'm so happy you got to hear his/her little heartbeat and the doctor said everything was good. I have a friend who is a bit further along than you and they couldn't find the heartbeat _forever_ at her appt last week. It took them so long to find it, it was nervewracking but then all of a sudden there it was. Have a good day back at work! Going back after a holiday is always the worst....

Lucy, good idea to just BD and BD and BD and BD...just to be sure haha. That's my new motto! :) The pains could be anything really....I've noticed I get so many twinges down there now that I'm ttc that I swear I never had before! I think we're just so aware of every little thing our bods do...


----------



## LucyJ

Well I totally caved and have done an OPK, hubby and I went to supermarket so bought some despite saying I wouldnt this month but wondered what my body was doing and it was negative so I'm not Ov so assuming that I did last week as scan lady said. I guess no point worrying about it what will be will be.

Yeah I know what you mean Allie I get weird twinges and period like cramps all the time.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Do we have any testing days coming up this month at all? I'm hoping for some more BFP's really soon :) 

I'm really anxiously awaiting the phone call from the tech to let me know when my ultrasound is going to be. And I am really hoping I can find out the gender at that time as well. I know OH is looking for a pecker, but I will take whatever I can get. 

Good Luck girls with the BD'ing!! Remember to have some fun with it too :)


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, Mel, I hope you find out the gender at this next one, too! So exciting. Hope you got your phone call.

AFM, my mom is being released from the hosp today so that is good but of course I'm really nervous for her. She has to quit smoking or die, pretty much, so that's going to be hard for her to do.

I took another OPK this afternoon and now the test is even darker than the control-so it's now darker than yesterday. I've attached a pic. Guess we'll just BD again tonight and see what happens since AF still hasn't shown up.
 



Attached Files:







Image108.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## msarkozi

Glad your mom is being released, and I hope she quits smoking! 

yes, you better get busy tonight:)


----------



## LucyJ

Allie so pleased that your mum is being released from hospital and that is a very very positive OPK get to it. Hope you catch your egg. 

:hugs:

Where are megg and vicky? Hope they are alright :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

So glad your mum is being released xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

yes, where is Meggles and Vicky?!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm here! I'm here!!! :) I've just been occupied with getting my house sorted! Then, got a call today that I might be getting my old job back! I loved it and LOVED the $$$! I could really use it right now too... My unemployment will be running out in the next few weeks or a couple of months (at best)! So, $36,000 and a job I love is better than $0 any day! LOL

Things seem to be going well with everyone! I'm happy for that! We needed some good news there for a while!

Allie... That is the darkest OPK I've ever seen... Are you 100% certain you aren't pregnant? Maybe it was a bum test? I mean, it could very well just be O... but WOW! Get busy... and maybe get a different brand of test... just in case? :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

We're getting busy as soon as hubby is home! :) 

I took another HPT again today and it was negative- same brand as yesterday, though. I'm getting the dollartree brand OPKs and HPTs and taking them at the same time. Not even a hint of a line on the hpt and a super dark OPK. I tested with a FRER on Saturday and it was negative, too. But I think just to be sure in a few days I'll test with a better brand of hpt. At this point I will take ov, BFP, or AF. Not picky, just don't want limbo land...

Wooo, congrats on the job offer Megg! That's awesome. :) :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I think something would show up on an HPT for sure if it was HCG that the OPK was detecting. The $Tree tests are pretty decent. So, it must just be O! There's no way that you got that whopper of a line right before AF! Catch that eggy!


----------



## msarkozi

yah Meg, congrats on the job offer! That is great news!! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thats fab news congrats on the job offer Megg :happydance:


----------



## bbhopes

Well Meggs here's hoping the job offer works out and that our luck starts to work out for us!! fixing for us.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yay well done Meggs!

I've moved into my very own office today and I'm really lonely away from my girls on reception, i've only been here half an hour!!


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - I bet once you are used to having your own office, you are going to love it! I have my own office too, and it's the best. It's nice just to have your own personal space and privacy. I told my boss yesterday that if my replacement person screws with my office while I am on mat leave, I am not going to be very happy! lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls, 

I had my appointment with my consultant today, all went well and she was really surprised to see me back after having another M/C she said she really felt for me and wanted to do everything she possibly could to help. So she sent me for more blood tests to check B12 and folic acid levels and some more tests on blood clotting, she also said that I will be put on Clexane next time I fall, I've got to go back in hospital within the next month for a Hysteroscopy, basically to have a good look inside, I'm a little bit upset about having yet another procedure and another general as will be 3rd time within 1 year but I'm willing to go thorugh anything to get our bubba.

She said if I go on to M/C again they will start us on the whole IVF process (even though I honestly dont think that will help). I feel very thankful that she was so helpful and I refuse to give up until I'm holding our baby.

My cute Hubby was driving us home from the hospital and said to me "I just want to say thank you for everything you are doing and sorry for everything your poor body has had to go through this pass year, I really appreciate it all and you amaze me just how strong you are" Makes all these horrible hospital visits so worth it. I CANNOT wait to make him a Daddy.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy I am so pleased that your dr was kind, helpful and is on your side. 

Your hubby is so lovely that is exactly what you need hear. Want to give you both a massive :hugs: You will make wonderful parents and one day you will be holding your little one in your arms.

Good luck with all the test and let us know how you get on.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

awe Sassy that is so sweet! I think I am almost in love with your hubby after reading that, lol! 

Glad you are getting tests done, and I hope they come back with the answers you need.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha we have really had a tough few months and almost split up due to the stress but finally feel that we are getting back on track which of course I'm over the moon about.

P.S 3 weeks until my bday, woooo hooooo!xx


----------



## msarkozi

awe, I am glad you are getting back on track! So happy for you! I hope nothing but good things come your way!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

awwww sassy your husband is so sweet :)


----------



## Megg33k

Glad the appt went so well, Sassy! And, your husband is a dream! That's so sweet!!! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Love ur hubby Sass he's a total darlin  sooooo glad u 2 back on track babe, u had me worried for a bit there lol! Take it easy sweet cheeks n I'll b in touch very soon  lov ya x x

hey gorgeous girlies :wave: how r we all??? Good I hope?? I've not read back any further than a page or 2 I'm just lay in bed on my iPhone n popped in to say HEY!!! 
Meggles congrats on the new job that's fabulous chick xxxxx
Allie those OPKs couldn't be more positive sweetie :happydance: hope you had lotsa sexytime :winkwink:
luce yay for the 2ww whoop whoop me n thee once again huny how exciting!!!
Everyone else :wave: & mahoosiveeee :hugs: lov ya's! 
done a couple more IC's nowt to write home about but defo a faint line on them all 
:shrug: worried I got a dodgy batch though tbh, is it posible to get 5 evaps that show up in 2 mins? I'm getting conflicting advice everywhere? I'm 9dpo so gonna hang on till 
Thursday/Friday n crack open the FRER or SD, sooooo scared I may have got my hopes 
up to soon with this one girls. I'll let you all know how I'm getting on ok lov yas xxxxx 
Caz xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Caz sweetie, it just seems to coincidental to me that all 5 would be evaps. It just sounds so promising to me. I am sending lots of positive vibes your way, and I am hoping that it really is a beautiful BFP! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Allie84

Hello all of my lovely ladies! How is everyone? :hugs:

Sassy, that's great about your doc. And I second everyone, a big collective 'awww' to your hubby! :) 

Cazz, I agree with Mel, it doesn't seem right that there would be that many evaps! I think you're on the right track with those ics but I know what you mean about getting your hopes up. Either way I've got my fx crossed for you big time. Good luck girllie!!! :hugs: :dust:

Well, I took another OPK today and it was back down to a faint line, so I guess that's a good indicator I might have ovulated, or might be ovulating or whatever.... Luce and Cazz, I hope we all get BFPs in the next few weeks!!! As for sexytime we've done it the past four days in a row, I'm tired! I think I'm getting Alex really excited about the whole prospect though as he's been on about how excited he is and how I'm going to be a great mum and stuff, and while he is being sweet it makes me feel bad in case I'm not ovulating and it's just my bod going crazy. We've never done the propping of my bum up after :sex: before but the past few days Alex has been propping me up with pillows and getting me the remote and juice while I lay there looking daft. :) Well, only time will tell.


----------



## msarkozi

lol, that's cute Allie. I've never put my legs in the air or anything, but I just made sure I didn't go to the washroom for quite some time after we were done.


----------



## Allie84

Yeah it's not too bad but after about 15 minutes I feel gross and bored and have to get up!


----------



## Megg33k

Caz - I can't imagine they could all be evaps! Can't wait till you use an FRER or SD! :hugs:

Allie - That's cute! :) And, 15 min is about all that's worth doing... any longer is just a waste of your time!


----------



## cazza22

Awww ur all so wonderful u give me hope girls  lov you all, I'm just on my way to work booooooo! Although getting my nails done tonight so I'm excited to be pampered :winkwink: x x
have a lovely day girls lov Caz x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhh cazz this is all really exciting for you. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

I'm on 4DPO today and getting the strangest cramps like my AF is due, but I know it's too early. Hoping it's something more, but trying not to get my hopes up. We DTD three times over my two peak days on the CBFM but I was so ill and have really bad thrush I'm not sure it'll work. Although my husband said it's sods law now that the three pretty awful shags we've had will have done it!!


----------



## LucyJ

Good morning my lovely ladies,

Cazza I'm with the other ladies I think it's sounding good I know you don't want to get your hopes up and I understand but I'm going to get my hopes up for you :flower: I am so exicted for you to test with a frer keeping everything crossed for you sweetie :happydance:

Allie bless your hubby so sweet my hubby just laughs at me when I've got my legs in the air.

Cesca hope you get a BFP this month when are you going to test.

:hugs: to all


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I'm going to hold out as long as possible to test. I marked Saturday 7th August as my ovulation day (although I had my peak for two days prior) so I'm going to test on the 21st August. It's my sister in law to be's hen night so I need to know if I can drink or not.

I WILL hold out till then. I WILL follow our vicky's rule!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats my birthday I'm going to be 30, I'm trying to hold out as well and not test untill AF is late or at least not untill its due which will be the 20th/21st.

Hope we get our BFP's :hugs:

Has anyone heard from Vicky? hope shes ok. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Me too, i'd love to be your bump buddie :hug:


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck with the testing girls. I am hoping for positive results for everyone


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca that would be lovely!!

Mel I hope we have some BFP's this month can't wait for Cazza to test again as think shes on her way to one.

How are you? Have you heard about when your next scan will be?


----------



## msarkozi

I agree Luce, I think Caz is definitely on her way. I am excited for all the testing that is coming up. 

Doing good. Had a emotional breakdown last night, so I am a little more exhausted today. I am sure that was one of many to come. I haven't heard from the tech yet, but hoping each day that it will be the day I hear from him. I am not very fond of the ultrasound tech. The person they used to have was much better. It's a little chinese man now, and he talks so fast and you can barely understand a word he says, and he just goes on and on about how busy he is and you feel like you are being rushed. He's my only option though, so gotta go with it......


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Melissa sorry to hear that, I'm sure its just your emotions. Cant wait to see your scan pic, very excting.

Cazza - OMG I am soooooooooooooooooooo excited for you, I know your going to get your BFP this month hunny, I literally could burst with excitement for you, cant wait to see those gorgeous lines. I have everything crossed for you. xx

So Cesca and Lucy will be testing around the 21st, thats only next weekend so not too long to wait for some more BFP's. Good Luck girls and what a wonderful pressie that would be for you Lucy, I would def buy you a BFP if I could.xx

Hello to Vicky, Megg, Allie and all you other lovely ladies.

I have a feeling August is going to be a good month all round.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

P.S I started my TTC journal again as thought it would do me good to basically talk a load of rubbish, come and stalk me.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Sassy....hormones kinda suck! I'm normally a sensitive person, but so far I have been good, until last night. I think realizing that I'm not superwoman and am just too tired for anything these days, really hit me. 

I sure hope August is a great month for all you girls! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Sassy I'm off to talk your journal! :)

Any word from the tech yet, Mel?

Vicky....where are you?????? Jaymes????

So Cazz, how did your nails turn out....tomorrow is Thurs.....did you say that was testing day?!?!? I can't wait to find out what you get.... :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm glad today ('hump day') is over! It's downhill now for the rest of the week....whew! How is everybody?


----------



## msarkozi

No phone call yet Allie. I am anxiously awaiting it. I am hoping by the end of the week I will know. I think it took him a week to call me last time too but don't remember for sure. 

I hear you, I am so glad hump day is over! I was like tomorrow is Thursday, I only have to get up 2 more times for work, thank god!!! OH is home now. I got to see him for a couple minutes before he had to go golfing for men's night. I warned him I might be in bed by the time he gets home, but he said he was going to wake me up. It felt so nice to finally have a hug and kiss though! Glad he is home!

Yes Vicky and Jaymes, we miss you. Hope all is well with you two. 

How's everything for you Allie?


----------



## Allie84

Awww, I'm so glad he is home! I'm sure it feels great. :)

Alex and I are enjoying a quiet night on the couch. We're getting caught up on some British tv we torrent. It's too hot here to really go out and do much!


----------



## msarkozi

I LOVE couch time :) I just finished reading another chapter for my course, so now I am going to relax for the rest of the night...thinking maybe a nap or something and then go crawl into bed.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... Where is Vicky? And Jaymie? What's going on??? Hmm... 

I didn't really properly catch up... but I'm not feeling great tonight. So, I can't right now. I'll try to be back tomorrow with a vengeance! :hugs: Love y'all!


----------



## Allie84

Awww, feel better soon Megg! :hugs: :hugs: Is it the weight loss pill maybe?

A nap and then crawl into bed, Mel? :haha: I love it!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nah... I actually haven't taken the weight loss pill since Monday. I keep forgetting. Plus, I've been on this before with no side effects... So, I don't think its related! :( Calling it an early night though. *sigh*


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hope you feel better soon megg xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Allie84 said:


> Awww, feel better soon Megg! :hugs: :hugs: Is it the weight loss pill maybe?
> 
> A nap and then crawl into bed, Mel? :haha: I love it!!

lol! It really is great. I am thankful for falling asleep on the couch last night for about an hour. I had a bad night with insomnia, and I am totally dragging my butt today. Went to bed around 10 pm and woke up at 11 pm to pee, and then I couldn't fall back to sleep until around 1 am, and I had to pee 3 more times in there! Then I woke up at 1:45 am to pee, was starting to fall back to sleep when the phone rang just after 2:00 am. Then after a little bit, I fell back to sleep until 3:17 am, and then I was awake until just after 5:00 am, and I had to get up to get ready for work at 6:15 am :( I honestly don't know how I am going to survive this day. And when I don't get much sleep, I feel sick the next day. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

:hi: I'm here and I read every day! I have been so tired lately that I am falling asleep on the couch at about 8pm (nap) and then crawling to bed at about 10-11. I just haven't felt witty enough to comment on any posts lately... I'm still here and I still love you people. I'm just slow lately.


----------



## msarkozi

Glad to hear I'm not the only one that naps and then goes to bed, lol! Glad you are still with us :hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

can you's tell me what you's think of this HPT ?..xoxo


----------



## Fergie89

:)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1008.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## msarkozi

I can see the test line clearly, but I am having problems seeing if there is another line there? Can you take a close up picture of just the test to make it easier to see?


----------



## Fergie89

click on the picture and i will go bigger x


----------



## msarkozi

I did, but it's not close enough for me to tell if there is a faint second line there or not


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Jaymes glad your still about sorry your feeling so tired lots of naps for you and mel then.

Mel hope you managed to get a better nights sleep tonight.

Fergie its hard to see the test clicked on the pic to make it bigger but its still not very clear sorry I cant help more.

Megg hope you feel better soon.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Hey Luce, I will be going home and having a nap right after work. I'll try to not sleep too long so that I am not up all night again. How is everything with you?


----------



## LucyJ

I'm ok just trying to keep myself busy so I dont think about being in the two week wait!! I'm going home tomorrow to spend a week with my parents taking my niece with us who is very exicted about going to her Grammy and Granddad's. She just called me to remind me to pack a game for her she's only five shes so funny. I'm really looking forward to spending some time with my mum don't see her half as much as I would like to. Steve's driving us there spending the weekend then he's going home for work then he'll be back down the end of next week so he's there for my birthday!!

Enjoy your nap :sleep:


----------



## msarkozi

that sounds like it will be a great week of visiting. Kids really are the cutest. I get emails from one of my little cousins all the time (she is turning 10 on the 16th), and they always make me laugh and smile with the things she says. She is my goddaughter as well, and she is really starting to take after me......going to be interesting :)


----------



## Megg33k

I can't tell either, Fergie! Sorry, hun! :hugs:

Seems like things are mostly well here! I feel better but my job interview today was sort of lame. :roll: Onward we trudge!


----------



## msarkozi

when do you find out Meg?


----------



## Megg33k

Monday probably. I don't really care if I get it or not anymore. Less pay than expected (but not sure how much less yet), the job itself is really boring and not even remotely challenging (which I hate), and its only a 6-8 month contract... then out on my ass again! Blah.


----------



## msarkozi

oh that sucks. Boring jobs are never fun, especially since it makes for long days! Well I hope something better comes your way


----------



## Megg33k

Boring job is now mine. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck. Making $12.25/hr instead of $17/hr... but still lots more than most people are getting. Plus, its sort of just for "extra money" as we can live on what OH makes. I'll clear about $1700/mo. I told them I'd take it... but I cringed when I did! That's that! I'm going back to work.. probably next week.


----------



## msarkozi

lol, well congrats on the job! What is it?


----------



## Fergie89

how long do yous think i should wait to see if i get a darker line ? i never took that test with my first urine of the day it was late afternoon xoxox


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> lol, well congrats on the job! What is it?

Its similar to what I did before (tech support) but without needing to have any skill or intelligence... and only doing the really boring parts of my old job. Exciting, right? LOL


----------



## msarkozi

Fergie - have you already missed your period? go ahead and try each day I would say

Meggles - yes that sounds sooooo exciting, lol


----------



## Fergie89

well.... i had my MC 6 weeks ago ,, and still not had a period ,, xoxoxox


----------



## Allie84

Hmm Good luck Fergie. Just keep testing I suppose! And try to use FMU.

Megg, congrats! :) I know what it's like to be less than enthused about a job. Maybe it won't be as boring as you think. 

How is everyone this evening? I'm feelling a bit crampy, like sharp twinges. It could be AF, I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I took another OPK today and no line at all, so whatever it was on Sun/Mon is over. 

Right now we're in the middle of a crazy ass storm! Our tv is out, thunder is shaking the building, and water is leaking into our living room from the patio door and we've got a bucket to catch it....exciting stuff!

Jaymes, nice to hear from you, try to get some rest!

Cazz, did you test today girlie?


----------



## msarkozi

sorry for your loss Fergie :hugs: I was pregnant again right after my miscarriage and never had a period either. I hope that is the case for you too. Keep doing the tests and post them, and I will look for that other line for you:) 

Allie - I love a good storm! Wish I could enjoy it with you


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie that is scary!!!! I would be a right whimp!!

I'm doing ok. I'm about 7-8DPO at the moment. Been having very strange cramps low down in my tummy (uterus area) and sore boobs, but I had all that last month too.

Still going to wait till next Saturday to test.


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - only another week to go...hang in there. I'm hoping for that BFP for you

AFM, I had a great night's sleep last night, and I feel great this morning! I got home from work and slept 1.5 hours, had supper, played on the computer, finished off my book, and was back into bed before 10:00! I only got up to pee 2 times last night, compared to 11 the night before. Maybe this Friday the 13th is going to be a good day (and will hopefully bring me a winning lotto ticket for tonight!!). 

Hope everyone is having a great day :)


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, good luck girlie!!! :dust: :dust:

I'm happy you had a good nights sleep, Mel. I am sooooo tired this morning. I had baby dreams again. I always seem to get those in the 2ww! I also dreamt I read a BFP on this thread.....so hopefully that comes true!! :) :dust: to those waiting to test.


----------



## msarkozi

oooh, I hope that all of you get the BFP this month. :) 
Hope you manage to get some good sleep tonight Allie.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, 

Well I think I'm almost packed just about. Think I'm out this month have had light spotting so think AF may be on the way :cry:

Allie I have alot of dream about babies especially in the TWW.

Fingers crossed for some lovely BFP!!

Megg congrats on the job even if its not quite what you thought.

Where's Vicky? Has anyone heard from her.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Nope, haven't heard from Vicky......hope everything is ok with her!

Sorry you think AF is coming :hugs:

Hope you enjoy your little holiday Luce!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Mummy2angel had spotting for days and then got her BFP so don't worry too much lucy!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fingers crossed its IB Lucy, I really hope you get your BFP.

Woo hoo congrats on the new job Megg, well done you.

Cazza - Where are you?????????? I wanna see you BFP, miss you lots lovey.xxx


----------



## cazza22

Im here im here!!! :wave:
I totally forgot i told you lovelies i was going to test im sooooooooo sorry, Well i didnt crack open the SD i decided to save it till Sunday. I have however done another IC today & got a line that looks like the one in the preg test gallery like wannabepreggo's? if you wanna look @ that 1 n tell me what u think? mine are 25miu ones so not sure if there the same tests or if mine are just dodgy evaps??
Im poop with my digi camera n the pics come our blurry i hav eno idea how to get the stable n clear??? I am a bit thick though lol :haha:. 
Im still not getting excited untill i see a majorly pink line on my SD test sunday?

how r all my gorgeous ones??? is anyone watching big brother?? Jo to go 4 me!!!!!!!!!
lov ya's xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Caz, I think you have a beautiful BFP coming! I can't wait until you test!!!! 

I don't watch Big Brother, but OH does. I don't know names on there, but that red head annoys me. I was trying to read last night while he was watching it, so I glanced every now and then.


----------



## Megg33k

Hers looks like a BFP to me, Caz! :hugs: The way to get the best pic is outside/in natural light, and your camera should be on the setting that looks like a flower... its for objects less than 28" from the camera or something. They come out beautiful!

Thanks for the congrats! I'm trying to be happy about it, I really am!


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> Hers looks like a BFP to me, Caz! :hugs: The way to get the best pic is outside/in natural light, and your camera should be on the setting that looks like a flower... its for objects less than 28" from the camera or something. They come out beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats! I'm trying to be happy about it, I really am!

thanks for the camera tips meggles :thumbup: i'll give it a go with tomorrows tests or better still the SD on sun?? FX'd for me girls im praying so hard this is it?? [-o&lt;[-o&lt;, hope ur ok aswell chica?? read about the phentermine those babys are magic, they arent regularly sold over here coz there by prescription only but when i put on some weight a few years ago because of my contraception my Dr gave med them & i dropped a stone in 2 weeks :happydance: there fab!!!!!!!! :thumbup: lov ya huny xxxxxxx 

Mel check u out ur almost 12 weeks aaarrgghhhhh so exciting!!!!!! & mines the uk big brother hun think urs is the american one?? there all amazing either way i looovveee BB!!! :haha: im a loseeerrrr!!!!

hope every1 else is ok?? xxxxx lov caz xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm okay... Although the phentermine doesn't seem to be doing anything. It did when I took it before, but now it seems to just be something I take for fun... because I've noticed nothing! I don't know what's going on! I reacted so well to them before!


----------



## Allie84

Hopefully its IB, Lucy!

Cazz, oooh, can't wait for Sunday! wannabepreggo's def. looks like _something_ but when it's that light I never try to get my hopes up. Good luck!


----------



## msarkozi

yes Caz, I am finally almost at the 12 week mark! I am so thankful for that......now if I can get the date of my ultrasound, I will be happy!


----------



## Allie84

cazza22 said:


> thanks for the camera tips meggles :thumbup: i'll give it a go with tomorrows tests or better still the SD on sun?? FX'd for me girls im praying so hard this is it?? [-o&lt;[-o&lt;,
> Mel check u out ur almost 12 weeks aaarrgghhhhh so exciting!!!!!! & mines the uk big brother hun think urs is the american one?? there all amazing either way i looovveee BB!!! :haha: im a loseeerrrr!!!!
> 
> hope every1 else is ok?? xxxxx lov caz xxxx

Cazz, i will def. pray this is it for you. :hugs: Btw, what is an SD?

I don't like the American BB at all and I miss the UK BB. It's more entertaining somehow. My fave was the season with Kinga and Anthony, I was so addicted to it...oh, and I loved Russel Brand on BB Big Mouth before he got all famous.


----------



## Allie84

Ahh, I keep double posting with you all. :) 

Megg, sorry the pills aren't working so far, maybe it will just take a while this time!

Mel, :happydance: for 12 weeks! Still no US date? Geez, can you call them and bug them?


----------



## msarkozi

The tech never answers the phone, and you have to leave a message, and then you just still sit and wait for him to call you back. On Monday, the dr will be here again, and I think I will phone the clinic and get them to ask him how long it should take to find out when my u/s is scheduled for. Maybe he will get on it for me.


----------



## Jaymes

I am spotting today, so I called my dr. She had me come in and do an ultrasound and blood work. The baby is measuring 6w4d and I saw the heartbeat. She did say there was quite a bit of dark brown blood coming from inside my cervix, but said this is fairly common and doesn't necessarily mean a miscarriage is happening. She did run a progesterone test and I should receive the results tonight. I am trying to stay calm and positive...


----------



## msarkozi

oh Jaymes, I hope everything is ok! Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thinking of you Jaymes, :hugs: I hope you receive your progesterone results soon and they are good.


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you Jaymie! :hugs;


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thinking of you jaymes xxx


----------



## Jaymes

The Dr called last night, my progesterone is perfect. 
I'm pretty sure I'm about to loose this one, the spotting is getting a little more red, and tbh, I just have no hope for this one.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no Jaymes please dont lose hope, put your feet up and try to relax, thinking of you sweetie and I have everything crossed for your little bubba.xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Please try and remain positive jaymes xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi my darlings. I've been lurking here so I've been keeping up with you all silently. I've been posting a bit, but mainly in the miscarriage and over 35 sections.

Jaymie, don't forget that some women just bleed when they are pregnant. I know how hard it is to stay hopeful right now. It's ok to feel that way. Sometimes it makes it a little easier to expect the worst. We will hold the torch of hope for you if you need us to. Please keep us updated love.

I also wanted to say that I'm concerned about Vicky. I noticed she hasn't been here and so I sent her a message on FB a few days ago and haven't heard anything. I also have her email address, so sent her a message there yesterday. Still nothing. It isn't like her to leave the site without saying she was going to. I'll let you know if I hear back from her.

Caz, I'm very much hoping this is your month and have been stalking you! I hope the SD gives you gorgeous lines. 

Hello to everyone else. I'm moving back into lurkdom. 

Jaymie, I'm thinking about you tons and tons right now. 

xoxo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Hearty,

So happy to hear from you, hope your ok.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Hearty, 

It's so good to hear from you we've missed you lots.

I've been worried about Vicky as well wasn't sure whether to send her a message or not hope she's alright.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes - please don't lose hope. I'm praying for you! Can your doctor run blood tests so you know if the HCG levels are ok? Try to stay positive, and just relax and keep your feet up. :hugs:

Hearty - I'm so glad to hear from you. We miss you very much. I am worried about Vicky too. I hope you are doing as well as can be. :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Jaymes please don't lose hope babe, when I had spotting my bubs was measuring behind the dates I should have been, you my darling have a strong little bubba on there that's measuring 3 days ahead with a pumping little heartbeat! I am extremely optimistic for you sweet cheeks :thumbup: you R in my thoughts :hugs:

heartylicious it's soooooo good to hear from you baby doll. Miss u too much for words :cry: hope ur holding up as best as u can, always here if u need a chat huny. Thanks for the well wishes sweet I'm hoping this is the month too but I never get too excited anymore it's just not worth the heartache of a bfn. Fx'd tho. Lov ya chick xxxx

vic if u r Reading these posts know that we are all thinking of you Hun & willing u to come back to us & let us know ur ok? :hugs: xxx 

Hi everyone else :wave: hope ur all having a fab weekend hugs n kisses you all :kiss: lov Caz XXXXXXXX


----------



## Megg33k

Please don't think like that, Jaymie! I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this.. but it could be totally normal, honey! :hugs:

Oh, Hearty! Its so nice to see you, even just briefly! I miss you so much! :hugs: I hope you're feeling as well as you can be!!!

I'm also worried about Vicky! :( I wish I knew if she was okay! If you read this, Vicky... We love you and miss you! :hugs: 

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## msarkozi

:wave: hi Meggles and Cazz :)


----------



## Allie84

Oh, hearty, it's so lovely to hear from you. I really miss you and hope you are doing okay. :hugs: I've been worried about Vicky as well, and if you hear from her via FB or email can you let us know she's alright? 

Jaymes, massive :hugs: , try not to worry, though I know it's so hard not to. Praying for you and your bean. 

How is everyone this weekend? Does anyone have any fun plans? I just woke up at 1 pm :coffee: after staying up 'til all hours with my teenage cousins visiting from out of town. It was like a having a slumber party again, really fun. 

Looking forward to your testing tomorrow Cazz! FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

no fun plans for me. I just finished mowing the lawn, and organized the garage a little, and got one room back in shape....now I am off to work on my course for the rest of the day! BORING!


----------



## roonsma

Jaymes, hold tight Hun spotting is so common and you've good signs, your progesterone is a really good indicator of a good pregnancy xx:hugs:

Lovely to see you about again Hearty, hope you're feeling a little better Hun xx :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hello darlings!!! Sorry if i scared you with my silence!!!!! I havent read all the posts so dont know whats been going on...
Last Sat. Hubby packed our things and took me to a small isand called simi which basically is a tiny island with a couple of taverns and no internet for me!!!! He wanted me to saty away from the bad Doctor Google as i was driving myself (and him) bonkers with al the bad scenarios i was coming up with...Anyway, we had a very relaxing week ad i feel a bit stronger for it. Ill start reading all the posts and comment later!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, thank goodness! We were worried, Vic! :hugs: Love you! Glad you're well!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

So glad everything is ok Vicky. I hope you enjoyed your time on the island. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Aww, that's great Vicky! Yes, we were all quite concerned with your absence but it sounds like an amazing week and very good for your health. :) I agree Doctor Google can be a very bad doctor! :hugs: I'm so happy you got wisked away on a holiday, how sweet of your DH! Welcome back.


----------



## Fergie89

does anyone know if there is evap lines on first response pregnancy tests? , iv took 3 , all with very very light pink lines, like you have to hold it a certain way to see it ... and iv also been getting these lower back and hip twinges, so annoying :( xoxoxox


----------



## msarkozi

i honestly don't know anything about evap lines Fergie, sorry


----------



## Allie84

Fergie, are all of these in the same day? The tests should be getting darker every 2 days, at least. If they aren't getting darker at all I would imagine they're evaps. I hope they're not, though! Try using FMU and a different brand?

Wellll, my lovely weekend with my cousins turned sour this evening when I realized I have $140 missing from my purse! I get paid in cash for this summer nannying job or else I wouldn't have it in my purse like that. Anyways, I wentstraight from work to home yesterday and didn't leave the house before I noticed it was missing today so I'm thinking it _ had_ to have been one of my cousins. They flew out on vacation this morning and it was a really awkward convo telling them it was missing, but of course no one 'fessed up. If you can't trust your family to leave your purse lying around, who can you trust? :shrug: But there is also the chance I was underpaid....I was really daft and didn't count to make sure I had been paid properly when she handed me the envelope yesterday. So I also had an awkward texting convo with my employer asking to double check she didn't under pay me. All in all a very awkward evening for me, ha.


----------



## msarkozi

awe, that sucks Allie! You should definitely be able to trust family. That really sucks that they would steal from you! :(

well I had quite a productive day today (although I didn't really focus on my course like I should have been doing - tomorrow for sure!). I got two levels of the house completely cleaned and now I just have to do the stairs to the basement, and the basement tomorrow. I feel so much better when I have a clean house! 

I just found out that apparently the baby doesn't like kraft dinner and hot dogs (or maybe just the hot dogs?!). I made that for lunch today, and then I was feeling lousy the rest of the day. Felt like I had to vomit, but nothing was happening. So I was getting ready for bed, and it finally decided to come up. It was like instant relief. So note to self, don't eat the leftovers tomorrow, lol!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no, Allie! :hugs:

Aww.. Mel... Sorry you felt so bad, honey! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie that's awful!

Hearty - hello my lovely, I hope you are doing as best as you can.

Vicky - So glad you're ok, I was worried too!

And hugs to everyone else.

I'm CD25, about 9DPO today. Last night I almost fainted which was very very strange and I woke up in the middle of the night feeling really sick and dizzy. Finding it hard not to be focused on 'symptoms'. My husband is on his brother's stag do and I'm praying for him to get home so it'll stop me from testing early!!!

I'm off to my in-law's house for a bit Sunday roast dinner in a minute though...yum yum!

P.S. I've only had one glass of wine in the 2WW and that was last night with my dinner as I had a friend round. I feel really proud of myself and hoping i'm doing my body well so it'll sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks guys.

Cesca, you're doing really well not poas! :) When do you plan on testing?

I had a similiar 'symptom' as you, I felt really dizzy the other night. I also have a really stuffy nose and I'm abnormally tired, but it could just be a cold. I've been getting twinges in my breasts and pelvis but I get that every month so I don't let myself read into it.

Every morning I wake up and I hope I don't see AF (as she's way overdue). But then if I test BFN later this week I'll be mad AF is nowhere to be seen. I got my pos OPKs last Sunday and Monday so I think that means I'll be 10 dpo on Thursday.

Good luck Cesca and Cazz!! :dust:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, 

popping in quickly to say hello will be back later on just wanted to say that I am so pleased to hear from you Vicky been so worried about you and your alright so thats brilliant plus your hubby is so lovely to have taken you away just what you need. Tell him next time he has to come on here and let us know what he's doing :haha: Massive :hugs: to you.

Allie that sucks about your money going missing. 

Cecsa stay strong hopeing you get your BFP and you Allie.

Can't wait to hear from Cazza.

Jaymes thinking about sweetie big :hugs:

Meg how are you doing? Mel I like a clean house to but make sure you dont over do it sweetie, sorry your food didnt agree with you at least you know somethings to ignore.

AFM well the spotting has got a bit heavier so almost sure AF is on its way feel totally bummed out about it and have a massive :cry: its good I'm at home with my mum as can talk to hear hate having to tell hubby that AF is on its way. Having a busy weekend at parents with my little niece who had a lot of energy!!

Big :hugs: will be back on later hope this all made sense as typing quickly.


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls :wave: well i used the superdrug test and bfn :cry: well it had a line on it straight away but it has no colour. I think to have had this many evaps is impossible & the symptoms ive had cant be all in my head surely? im 13dpo now so im just waiting on the witch if she isnt here by tuesday then i'll test again with a frer. Im sooooooo confused & pissed off tbh. I'll try n get a good enough piccy if my camera will pick up the Superdrug line n post it for you to see. Sorry i didnt have more exciting news to share boo hoo xxxxxx thanks 4 all ur positive vibes my little beauties ur all fab xxxx lov ya's caz xxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

awe Cazz hun, I'm sorry it was a bfn today. I still believe it really is a BFP though. :hugs:

Thanks Luce, I won't overdo it for sure. I had to have a nap in between the house cleaning, and I didn't finish it all. I honestly don't know if I will go back to finishing it today. 

Hoping Allie and Cesca have a BFP coming...FX'd


----------



## Fergie89

cazza22 said:


> Hey girls :wave: well i used the superdrug test and bfn :cry: well it had a line on it straight away but it has no colour. I think to have had this many evaps is impossible & the symptoms ive had cant be all in my head surely? im 13dpo now so im just waiting on the witch if she isnt here by tuesday then i'll test again with a frer. Im sooooooo confused & pissed off tbh. I'll try n get a good enough piccy if my camera will pick up the Superdrug line n post it for you to see. Sorry i didnt have more exciting news to share boo hoo xxxxxx thanks 4 all ur positive vibes my little beauties ur all fab xxxx lov ya's caz xxxxxx

awww :hugs: im exactly the same , iv gt really faint lines on my early response and BFN on asda tests :( iv gt all the symptoms i had before , except for the sore boobs, im really confused :cry: 

heres my first response one , you can hardly see it , like u need to hold it a certain way to see it , but there is defo a really REALLY fine light pink line ... i'll try get a pic with my digi cam , xxxxx (iv kinda changed the contrast n that on the pic to make it clearer & marked out red dots where the line is ) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







preg test x.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## msarkozi

i see a faint line for sure. Can you go to the dr and ask for a blood test to be done?


----------



## Fergie89

msarkozi said:


> i see a faint line for sure. Can you go to the dr and ask for a blood test to be done?

thank god someone on here can! lol... i was starting to think i was seing things :blush: yh im gonna go to the docs 2morrow , surely a line is a line ? xoxoxox


----------



## Allie84

Hi Lucy, :hugs: I'm glad you're able to be with your parents and having a nice time, hopefully that helps take your mind off AF! At least the sooner she comes the sooner she's gone..

Cazz, aww :hugs: , I agree that that many evaps is just impossible! Def. post the piccie if you get it to pick up the line. Good luck with the FRER.And I know what you mean starting to think the symptoms are in your head, argh it's so frusrating. Massive :hug:

Mel, hope you're taking it easy with the cleaning and getting plenty of rest in. At least now you know what not to eat. :hugs:

Good luck at the docs Fergie.


----------



## cazza22

fergie i see a line on urs too sweetie :thumbup: its sooooooooo frustrating this is there a line is there colour? why would there be anything there if its not catching hcg??? no joke ive done like 8 cheapies ALL have faint shadowy lines & now my SD has one too i mean WTF aaaarrgghhhhh gets me so mad lol!
FX'd this is ur BFP fergie huny. oi'll keep u gal's posted :hugs: 

oh n thanks again lov yas xxxxxx


----------



## Fergie89

cazza22 said:


> fergie i see a line on urs too sweetie :thumbup: its sooooooooo frustrating this is there a line is there colour? why would there be anything there if its not catching hcg??? no joke ive done like 8 cheapies ALL have faint shadowy lines & now my SD has one too i mean WTF aaaarrgghhhhh gets me so mad lol!
> FX'd this is ur BFP fergie huny. oi'll keep u gal's posted :hugs:
> 
> oh n thanks again lov yas xxxxxx

wohooo :D:D:D lol... surely 8 cant be wrong cazza :hugs::hugs: have u tried any other tests ? when i use the wee cheapies nothing at all is showing , not even the asda ones, the first response lines have a pink colour to them ...ukkkkkk man its driving me nuts! i have heartburn, mega skin breakout, increased CM ( sorry if TMI ) pains in my lower back and hips ... god im such a whiner ! haha

i would defo get another test cazza...it sounds promising hun ... fingers crossed for you! xoxoxox :dust: xoxoxox


----------



## Megg33k

I see it, Fergie! :hugs:

Caz - They can't all be evaps, honey! They just can't! :hugs:

AFM... I'm fine... just nothing interesting to report. LOL


----------



## Fergie89

Megg33k said:


> I see it, Fergie! :hugs:
> 
> Caz - They can't all be evaps, honey! They just can't! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... I'm fine... just nothing interesting to report. LOL

whoohoooooo i defp know im no imagining it lol...xoxoxoxox:flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fingers crossed for Cazza and Fergie def sounds like you both have BFP's on the way, those tests cant all be wrong.xxx


----------



## Fergie89

Thank's hun :) im really hoping ! 

:dust: xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## msarkozi

yes, my fingers are crossed too for Caz and Fergie. 

Well I have almost accomplished all the laundry today, as well as my assignment for my course. I have 2 questions left and debating if I should finish them tonight and get it done with, or wait until tomorrow?! Just making supper right now - ham and scalloped potatoes!! Praying the baby likes that at least!!


----------



## Allie84

How is everyone today? :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

It's pretty quiet again eh?! 

I am doing pretty good. I officially announced my pregnancy today.....feel so much better now that I don't have to try and hold it in anymore. I got a good night's sleep last night. OH got called to work at 10 pm, and didn't get home until 3 am, so he slept on the couch so he wouldn't wake me. Told him there was no way he was going to be able to move me from the middle of the bed anyway :) 

How are you Allie?


----------



## LucyJ

:hi:

Oh my goodness Mel I can't believe your at 12 weeks thats gone by so quickly. So happy for you must be lovely to be able to tell everyone!!

Hey Allie how are you?

I'm having a lovely day but very busy my niece is just a ball of energy so my mum and I our exhausted already!!!!

Cazza I still think you are going to get your BFP not giving up on you yet missy and keeping everything crossed for you sweetie. Fergie fingers crossed for you as well.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy 12 weeks Melissa, so happy for you.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! It is a relief, and I am sure the next 6 months are going to fly by. So far, I enjoy being pregnant, but I'm a little worried how I will feel once I can't bend over, put on my shoes, shave my legs, etc, lol!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Happy 12 weeks!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 12 Weeks, Mel! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

They just phoned, and my ultrasound isn't until October 7th! That is so far away:( 

How is everyone today?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My gosh that is ages away, a good 6 weeks?! Yikes.

I'm on CD26 approx 11dpo and feeling alright. Lots of niggly cramps, particularly low down and to the left and a real aching in my pelvis that i've only ever had when pregnant but who knows. I've also got an insanely heightened sense of smell/taste which is weird, but again it might just be because I've had a nasty cold for the last week or so. It's so hard not to symptom spot! Only 5 days till testing, fingers crossed AF won't come. 

My friend is being induced tomorrow and I'm so excited for her to meet her little baby but it's horrible to think we were trying for about three months before she even got pregnant! It's got to be our turn hasn't it?!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

7th October??? No way, thats not fair! Do you not get a 12 week scan like us here?? xx


----------



## msarkozi

No :( I had an early scan at 7 weeks just because I am high risk. But other then that, the next one I will be almost 20 weeks already! I am really not a patient person, and I don't want to have to wait that long. If I was anywhere else but here, I would have had a 12 week scan. 

Yah! I can't wait for testing day Cesca:)


----------



## Allie84

Happy 12 weeks Mel!! :yipee: That really has flown by. How have people reacted to your news? :) I can't believe how long you have to wait for your scan though...it does seem like forever.

Cesca, your symptoms sound really promising! You are so good for not testing yet. :thumbup: I think we'll be testing at the same time; Friday, right? However, for me that should only be 10 dpo....but I'm testing anyways! Heck, I tested yesterday lol (bfn)...but that will be it until Friday. I'm still doing OPKs though (no lines and now faint lines ever since the two major pos) The reason I'm being so weird this cycle is because technically I'm like at CD43. :wacko:

Oh and a quick update on my 'stolen' money...my employer went to the bank today and confirmed she's underpaid me! So, I feel like a real tit now having questioned my cousins and assuming it was them. So embarrassed. :cry: I have learned a valuable lesson...count the cash when I get paid! And don't assume the worst in people.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie! 

Well I am glad to hear that you figured out about the money. And don't be so hard on yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel!

Well girlies today has been a sudden onslaught of symptoms. Whether it's AF finally showing up or I'm getting pregnancy symptoms remains to be seen. :shrug: What were little twinges here and there became a few bouts of bona fide cramps, not horrible like AF but similiar in nature. Also I keep feeling wetness down there and run to the toilet to see if it's AF but so far just a bit of CM, not a lot but enough that I 'feel' it every once in a while. And now my boobs are achy, not tender but a bit of actual pain...usually they're tender before AF. So I'm not trying to get excited but _something_ is happening to my body. My super pos OPK was 1 week ago so I think I'm 6dpo. 

Anyways, I was just thinking of Jaymes...hope everything's going okay. 

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## msarkozi

well my fingers are crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

I have another appointment with my real doctor in about 2 1/2 hours. I've been on google and have decided to ask to have my vitamin levels checked. I am thinking for some reason I have an iron deficiency, and may as well get all my levels checked while they're at it. I'll have another scan and a 'proper' first appointment. 
I was looking at the pics of the bean this morning and noticed it said crl 6.73mm. Hmm. Must be the actual bean size, so I converted it to inches and that is a quarter of an inch (roughly)! I'll have to see how much it ha grown since the last measurement. 
The spotting is still there, but I am more positive today as my symptoms are also still there. We'll have to see in a bit though. 
Thanks for all of your support ladies. 

Jaymie


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes hope all goes well with your appointment you and your little bean are in my thoughts. I think its a good idea getting your vit levels check best to be sure what they are doing. Let us know how the appointment goes big :hugs: to you.

Allie glad you sorted out your money dont feel to bad you had to ask at least you know now what happened. I hope all the symptoms your getting our because your pregnant.

AFM: well AF has arrived with avengence glad its here in some way as I know where I stand but just so gutted that I'm not pregnant :cry: really thought it would be our month and a birthday BFP would of been so lovely. Its four montns since I lost my little one it took me nearly a year to get pregnant first time and now I'm just worried it will take that long again. So sick of people telling me not to think about it and well at least you know you can get pregnant. Feel so homonal which is isn't helping going to see my dr next week to ask to have my hormone levels check as feel a bit out of balance I'm very weepie before my periods and during them also get really snappy with hubby for no reason. Just having one of those days got horrific pain and just want to :cry: miss Steve he's not going to be here till thursday but I am having a lovely time with my mum and niece.

:hugs: to you all


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes, I am so glad you are feeling more positive. Glad you are looking after yourself and getting your levels checked. I'm praying for you :hugs:

Luce, so sorry AF has arrived. :hugs: I really hope it doesn't take you that long to get pregnant again. Did you have a profile done on you to see why the miscarriage happened at all? 

Hi to the rest of the girls.

AFM, I seem to have even lower energy levels these days. I sure hope I get some of it back, because it's going to be a very long 6 months at this rate! I wish I could just go back to bed right now, but I just started work for the day :(


----------



## LucyJ

No nothing was done I was just told it was bad luck and that there was no reason why it would happen again. One of the dr's said that it meant that something probabley wasnt right with the baby and nature intervined (not a nice way of putting of it) I like to think that my little one just wasnt ready for this world. I also got told that sometimes life is just very cruel :cry: (how true is that), I had all my vitamin levels checked and they were all ok so I guess I will never know what happened I just hope that when I do get pregnant it doesnt happen again.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I really hope so too Luce, and for it to happen soon. All of you ladies deserve to be pregnant, especially since you are all going to make wonderful mothers!


----------



## Jaymes

All is well... Bubs is still in there and the heart is still beating! Yay! I'll have another appointment on the 31st to check on him. I'm not sure if I'll get another ultrasound or not, but I hope I do. Spotting has slowed immensely, and I am starting to feel a bit more hopeful. I got blood drawn again today, so I am hoping all my vitamin levels come back ok. Thank you (all) again for being there for me.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, Jaymie! :hugs: That's FANTASTIC! Glad you're feeling better! Grow beany grow!!!

So sorry they didn't give you answers, Luce! :hugs:

I can't believe how far away your scan is, Mel! Can you get a private one done sooner or something? I'm not patient, as you might have noticed! LOL

Glad you worked out the money issues, Allie! Cut yourself some slack... You had no way of knowing! :hugs:

AFM... I did my orientation today for the new job. I have to go drug test and wait for that and my background check to come back (both will be clear, I'm certain)... then I'll hopefully get a start date? :shrug: Whatever! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

oh I am so happy for you Jaymes! Glad to hear everything is going well. Get some rest and make sure you relax!

Meg - I honestly wouldn't even know about a private scan. I have a feeling I would have to go to Edmonton for a private scan, and that is still like 9 hours away. I could probably see if I could get it done in Peace River instead, but then I would still have to drive 4 hours....So as much as I am impatient, I think I will wait the 7 weeks and just drive 1 hour.....I'm so not good at this waiting game, especially since I want to know the gender of the baby (which I really won't know for sure until later anyway, but I want to know NOW!) :)

I'm frozen today! I just want to be at home cuddled up on the couch with a blanket! 6 more hours to go before I can do that :(


----------



## Jaymes

Mel, I know it's totally dorky and probably not all that accurate, but I totally did this and plan on doing it at week 10 or whenever it says you can... I found this on another thread.


Vickieh1981 said:


> I found the best baby one was the accurate one for me although they are all just a bit of fun.
> 
> If you didn't want to spend so much best baby will send you a free one (just pay postage which is $9.99 to the US or $17.98 (£11.95) to the UK) if you just fill out four questions and then update them with the actual sex you had.
> 
> https://www.bestbabygender.com/index.php

I'm not going to do the gender scan for this baby, so we'll just have to wait and see after He is born... :D


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Jaymes :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy - So sorry AF arrived, I really hoped you would get your BFP for your bday, xxx

Wheres the lovely Cazza? hope your ok chick.xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh lucy i'm so sorry :(


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about AF, Lucy :hugs:. 

Jaymes, that's wonderful news. :hugs:

I hope you're warm and cuddled up by now, Mel! :hugs:

Cesca, how are you? Still holding out on testing? Having any symptoms? I have the same things as yesterday--backache, slight cramping. Today I have the addition of my appendix scar hurting, which I specifically remember the time I had a BFP. It might mean Voldemort is near but I'm hoping it means something else! ;)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yes I'm still holding out testing, I'm very proud of myself :)

That's sooo funny about your Voldemort scar! I have a few scars on my tummy from various laparoscopys/ovarian cyst removal and one of those has been really itchy and annoying this week. Other than that my boobs have been sore on and off, have pretty major cramps (probably AF though) and just weird senses like my taste, hearing has gone weird and my smell. I've also had on/off back pain.

I'm CD28 today and last month AF came overnight between CD28 and CD29 so we'll see tonight. I'm so panicked - I'm trying to remain cool to my husband but I think I will be absolutely gutted if AF hits again.

One thing I have noticed is I'm usually irrationally angry and really teary before AF is due and I'm not at the moment.

Holding out testing until Saturday!


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes thats great news :happydance: so happy for you.

Thanks girls I got a bit of a surprise last night got a call from my hubby who told me to go downstairs which I thought was a bit odd as I was at my parents and he was at home but I did it and he was standing at the bottom of the stairs, he had managed to take a few extra days of so came here early than I was expected so happy to see him need a hug which I got :thumbup:

Well I'm off out for the day taking my niece with my mum and dad to some gardens where they've got a fun day on going to try and wear her out!!!!

Hope all my lovely ladies are having a good day big :hugs: to you all.


----------



## msarkozi

OMG Luce, that is the sweetest thing ever. 

Allie, I ended up going home from work after lunch. I just felt awful. Think I am coming down with something. I am back at work this morning, but had to stop and get some ginger ale and hoping that helps. 

Cesca, I hope that BFP is coming!


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, we have so many of the same symptoms! The scars, off and on boob pain, cramps (though mine are quite mild), back pain...I have had nearly constant back pain and it's really unusual for me. The only other time I've had that was the month I got my BFP. I don't have the symptoms with my senses but I do have a stuffy nose. I"m trying reeeally hard not to get excited but it's difficult when I feel this way. I hate how AF and a BFP can feel so similiar. Urrghh. Anyways good luck for Saturday! I'm going to start testing tomorrow, I think, even though it might only be 9dpo...

Lucy, awww, that is so sweet of your hubby. So cute! Isn't is funny how a few days a part can really make you appreciate your OH? Hope you had fun at the gardens.

Mel, ginger ale works wonders in my opinion...but make sure you get as much rest as you need for you and the baby. Feel better soon!

Cazz, Megg, Sassy and Vicky (and anyone I missed), hope you are well. :hugs:

Good luck with your op today, Sassy.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie....I am hoping this bug doesn't last long.....between an upset stomach, and a growing stomach, I am so uncomfortable! :(

anyone know if you can take pepto bismal while pregnant?


----------



## Megg33k

No pepto, hun! :hugs: Sorry!


----------



## vickyd

Hello again lovelies!!!!!
Sorry ive been neglecting the forum but this is our holiday month so me and hubby have been taking mini holidays for the past two weeks. We got back today and if all goes well at my scan tomorrow we will be heading off again for a long weekend. I have the most wicked tan, although already at some areas im peeling. I have managed to clear my head and not think of disaster scenarios, im still very nervous about the scan tomorrow but ive decided that stress is a useless emotion since whatever will be will be and theres no matter how i stress i cannot change the outcome.

FX for all you August testers!!!!!

Mel woop woop for reaching 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meggles i find the drug test and backround check fascinating....Where are you working the CIA? FBI????


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hello again lovelies!!!!!
> Sorry ive been neglecting the forum but this is our holiday month so me and hubby have been taking mini holidays for the past two weeks. We got back today and if all goes well at my scan tomorrow we will be heading off again for a long weekend. I have the most wicked tan, although already at some areas im peeling. I have managed to clear my head and not think of disaster scenarios, im still very nervous about the scan tomorrow but ive decided that stress is a useless emotion since whatever will be will be and theres no matter how i stress i cannot change the outcome.
> 
> FX for all you August testers!!!!!
> 
> Mel woop woop for reaching 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Meggles i find the drug test and backround check fascinating....Where are you working the CIA? FBI????

Woohoo for scan! I'm sure all will be well! I've never been wrong yet! :hugs:

I forget that other countries don't do so much drug testing/background checking. Nothing like that... Although, I did work WITH the FBI for a few months back in the day... but not as an agent or anything. LOL

I'm going to work at Caterpillar. They're very protective over their intellectual property. I'll have access to lots of info that would probably be worth a decent bit of money to their competitors. :shrug: I don't think its nearly as top secret as they do though. I guess its their right to protect their corporation as strictly as they want... even if it looks funny to the rest of us. Hell, I already had to sign a non-disclosure agreement! :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

You did some work for the FBI????? Coolio!!
When i was young (cause now im an old hag) i wanted to work in the FBI crime labs, it was one of the reasons i loved chemistry...Now i design construction chemicals....Oh well must see the bright side, i never have to pee in a cup! Oh wait, had to do that every month while ttc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> Oh well must see the bright side, i never have to pee in a cup! Oh wait, had to do that every month while ttc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

I actually got called into the clinic this morning to see the Dr - turned out to be nothing.....so I asked him while I was there, and he said to use Maalox as it has lower sodium. He figures the bug will only last 24 hours though, so just to keep drinking lots of fluids. He wanted to listen to the heart beat while I was there, and he had no issues finding it this time.....156 bpm!!!! He said baby was moving around a lot, and just before he said that, I had actually felt something move where the doppler was. So I was happy to hear baby has a strong heart beat, but now I am starting to think it might be a girl....was only 132 bpm 5 weeks ago.....

Meg - our company does drug testing as well, and driver's abstracts. 

Vicky - I am so glad to hear that you are doing well and enjoying your holidays. I can't wait to hear all about your scan. Will you post a picture for us?

Hope all you other ladies are having a great day......(wondering how Fergie is making out with the testing?!)


----------



## Allie84

This 2ww stuff is driving me crazy :wacko: lol.....I don't know how many DPO I am, so I started a thread for it and I still don't know..

If you get two pos OPKs, which day is ov day?

Since I got the pos OPK last Sunday and the super pos on Monday, is Tues ov day and Wed 1dpo (putting me at 8 dpo)? Or should I count Mon as ov day? 

I'm trying to convince myself I should test tomorrow as I'll be 10dpo but I really don't know.


----------



## Allie84

Thank goodness for Maalox, Mel! Glad you can take something. And yay for a strong hearbeat!

Yeah, vicky, really looking forward to your next scan! :yipee: I'm so happy you're enjoying your month holiday...unheard of here in the US, where my hubby gets 5 days a year. Totally shitty. But we are taking a 4 day weekend ourselves to go somewhere as we've been so stressed but we don't know where to go yet! Where are you headed this weekend?


----------



## vickyd

Mel how did you come to the conclusion that baby is a girl? based on hb??

Allie as meggles would say TEMPING is the only way to be sure what DPO youre at!!!!!!! You will not test tomorrow woman!!!! You will wait till AF is due understand???????????????


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Vicky! I will try but I don't know if I have the willpower.... :blush:


----------



## vickyd

Allie by law you must take 23 days holiday per year here. I personally save up all my leave (pretty much everyone does this actually) for August. Its unbearable to work when the temp is 40 degrees out, so all Athenians taake the month off. If you take a stroll down central athens during this month its like a ghost town apart from the odd tourist. Even the latter dont stay in Athens but prefer the islands where the weather is more agreeable.


----------



## Allie84

That makes a lot of sense, Vicky. I would do the same! I'd spend August laying on a beach somewhere. :) You really deserve this time, though!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I've just had a load of really stringy CM, almost like EWCM but not clear. 

I got this last month before AF arrived :(


----------



## Allie84

Oh no Cesca! I hope its not the :witch: ! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Cesca i had this too and turns out i was pregnant. I really think that CM is not the best indicator of pregnancy babe..How are your temps, still high???


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I don't temp sadly. But I am about 13DPO, AF due either tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - yeah it's just a wives tale...they say if it is under 140 bpm it's a boy, and over is a girl. For some people it holds true, and others not. So I guess I just have to wait 7 more freakin weeks to find out! 

Allie - that really sucks...5 days?! I get 28 days off a year, plus stat holidays. Once I reach 10 years of service (3 more years) I get another 5 days added on there. I still find that isn't enough for me. 

Cesca - I really hope AF doesn't come!


----------



## LucyJ

Mel thats lovely to hear glad baby is doing well and has a good strong heartbeat.

Vicky glad your taking it easy and having time with hubby just what you need good luck with your scan let us know how it goes.

Cesca hope AF isn't on its way :hugs:

Allie I would hold of testing for a few more days if you can.

Well I have more news I could be an auntie again by this time tomorrow my SIL who was due 3 days after what would of been my due date is now in labour, her water broke 2 days ago but baby was ok so they were keeping him in as long as possible but today she started to have contractions and is now in hospital so my little nephew will be 8 weeks early but he seems to be ok so fingers crossed everything will be alright.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Praying that everything is ok with your nephew. And Congratulations on being an auntie again :) (It might be tough, but we are here for you if you need to talk, cry, or whatever) :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Praying for your nephew's safe arrival, Lucy! I know it must bring about mixed feelings, and congrtats on becoming an auntie! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> You did some work for the FBI????? Coolio!!
> When i was young (cause now im an old hag) i wanted to work in the FBI crime labs, it was one of the reasons i loved chemistry...Now i design construction chemicals....Oh well must see the bright side, i never have to pee in a cup! Oh wait, had to do that every month while ttc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well... Not really did work for them. I was part of an internet group that aimed to keep pedophiles away from children whilst on the internet. One part of the program was called "Human Shield"... We would pose as children in chat rooms and occupy the creeps so they wouldn't be talking to real kids. Keep in mind, we didn't come on to them or anything... We just allowed them to say vile things to us so that no real child was subjected to it... Taking an e-bullet for a real child somewhere, iykwim? Well, certain things being said can't go unreported... and one guy claimed that he'd actually "taught" (his words) a few other young girls... sexually. So, true or not... I couldn't NOT report it. I took it to my local police, but I was pretending to be from a different county. So, it was out of their jurisdiction. He had shown me his face (and other things I prefer not to think about), and I had his phone #. In fact, I had spoken to him for about 2 min to be sure he wasn't just some 14 yr old playing around. He wasn't... He was in his 50's! :sick: Anyway, he wanted to meet "me"... and so it was sent to the FBI's Internet Crimes Against Children dept. For a few weeks, they would just show up at my apartment and make me go into character to talk to him. They didn't feel they could adequately keep up my persona like I could. So, eventually, we set up the meeting, he showed up, he went to prison! :yipee: He was SO vile! The chatlogs would make you vomit. The FBI agent wanted to a few times! :(



msarkozi said:


> I actually got called into the clinic this morning to see the Dr - turned out to be nothing.....so I asked him while I was there, and he said to use Maalox as it has lower sodium. He figures the bug will only last 24 hours though, so just to keep drinking lots of fluids. He wanted to listen to the heart beat while I was there, and he had no issues finding it this time.....156 bpm!!!! He said baby was moving around a lot, and just before he said that, I had actually felt something move where the doppler was. So I was happy to hear baby has a strong heart beat, but now I am starting to think it might be a girl....was only 132 bpm 5 weeks ago.....
> 
> Meg - our company does drug testing as well, and driver's abstracts.
> 
> Vicky - I am so glad to hear that you are doing well and enjoying your holidays. I can't wait to hear all about your scan. Will you post a picture for us?
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are having a great day......(wondering how Fergie is making out with the testing?!)

Glad its nothing and you have something you can take. What's a driver's abstract?

P.S. Heartbeat theory almost NEVER works!



Allie84 said:


> Thank goodness for Maalox, Mel! Glad you can take something. And yay for a strong hearbeat!
> 
> Yeah, vicky, really looking forward to your next scan! :yipee: I'm so happy you're enjoying your month holiday...unheard of here in the US, where my hubby gets 5 days a year. Totally shitty. But we are taking a 4 day weekend ourselves to go somewhere as we've been so stressed but we don't know where to go yet! Where are you headed this weekend?

Ooh! 4 day weekend? Where are you living? That might matter in the realm of where you should go? 



vickyd said:


> Mel how did you come to the conclusion that baby is a girl? based on hb??
> 
> Allie as meggles would say TEMPING is the only way to be sure what DPO youre at!!!!!!! You will not test tomorrow woman!!!! You will wait till AF is due understand???????????????

HB >150 = Girl... HB <150 = Boy. It almost never works though. Trust me, I've tried. I can usually tell using placenta theory from the very earliest scan photos though! Only been wrong once!!!



vickyd said:


> Allie by law you must take 23 days holiday per year here. I personally save up all my leave (pretty much everyone does this actually) for August. Its unbearable to work when the temp is 40 degrees out, so all Athenians taake the month off. If you take a stroll down central athens during this month its like a ghost town apart from the odd tourist. Even the latter dont stay in Athens but prefer the islands where the weather is more agreeable.

"*by law you must take 23 days holiday per year*"????? WTF?!?!? :shock: I'm fucking moving to Greece! Screw the US!



msarkozi said:


> Vicky - yeah it's just a wives tale...they say if it is under 140 bpm it's a boy, and over is a girl. For some people it holds true, and others not. So I guess I just have to wait 7 more freakin weeks to find out!
> 
> Allie - that really sucks...5 days?! I get 28 days off a year, plus stat holidays. Once I reach 10 years of service (3 more years) I get another 5 days added on there. I still find that isn't enough for me.
> 
> Cesca - I really hope AF doesn't come!

My husband gets 10... and after 10 years of service, he'll get an extra 5! :roll:



LucyJ said:


> Mel thats lovely to hear glad baby is doing well and has a good strong heartbeat.
> 
> Vicky glad your taking it easy and having time with hubby just what you need good luck with your scan let us know how it goes.
> 
> Cesca hope AF isn't on its way :hugs:
> 
> Allie I would hold of testing for a few more days if you can.
> 
> Well I have more news I could be an auntie again by this time tomorrow my SIL who was due 3 days after what would of been my due date is now in labour, her water broke 2 days ago but baby was ok so they were keeping him in as long as possible but today she started to have contractions and is now in hospital so my little nephew will be 8 weeks early but he seems to be ok so fingers crossed everything will be alright.
> 
> :hugs:

Aww... I'm sure that's awesome and hard at the same time! I'm sorry, sweetie! But, a big congrats too! Keeping you all in my thoughts! Hoping all is fine!

AFM... My temp nose-dived today! Like... a lot!


----------



## Dazed

OK,OK... I know I don't post here, but its so unfair that us US girlies don't that kinda vacation. I personally get 4 weeks (20 days) and my hubby only gets a week (5 days) aside from the MAJOR holidays! We need to take it to congress!


----------



## Megg33k

I agree! And, you can post here... Its fine! We like new people! <3


----------



## Dazed

Silly, I know I can post here. I'm just generally a shy person... (that and no one really responds to what I have to say).


----------



## msarkozi

Meg - a driver's abstract is just a record from the DMV that lists your driving history...any accidents, traffic tickets and such......Since we work on plant site out of Town, we are provided company vehicles to drive in (we pool together), and so if we have a dangerous record, we will not be allowed to drive the company vehicles.


----------



## Jaymes

Dazed said:


> OK,OK... I know I don't post here, but its so unfair that us US girlies don't that kinda vacation. I personally get 4 weeks (20 days) and my hubby only gets a week (5 days) aside from the MAJOR holidays! We need to take it to congress!

I agree! I used up all 2 of my pto days on my mc in March! And we totally like new girls!


----------



## Allie84

Megg, what you did for the FBI was awesome and very commendable. What a creep...and to think he might still be out there if it wasn't for you!

Hi Dazed! :wave: I joined this group (while it was in a different thread) a few months ago once it was already going haha. I just started posting like I was already part of the group....luckily everyone was so nice and welcoming! :) 

Yeah, we really get shafted here in the US on vacation days. I get ZERO (except government holidays) since I'm a 9 month contracted employee. Apparently my 3 unpaid months are vacation. :roll:


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Silly, I know I can post here. I'm just generally a shy person... (that and no one really responds to what I have to say).

We're going to have to get you over that shy bit! :hugs:



msarkozi said:


> Meg - a driver's abstract is just a record from the DMV that lists your driving history...any accidents, traffic tickets and such......Since we work on plant site out of Town, we are provided company vehicles to drive in (we pool together), and so if we have a dangerous record, we will not be allowed to drive the company vehicles.

Ohh! Makes sense! We can't have had anything negative in our past. Nothing that makes them doubt our trustworthiness. :roll:



Allie84 said:


> Megg, what you did for the FBI was awesome and very commendable. What a creep...and to think he might still be out there if it wasn't for you!
> 
> Hi Dazed! :wave: I joined this group (while it was in a different thread) a few months ago once it was already going haha. I just started posting like I was already part of the group....luckily everyone was so nice and welcoming! :)
> 
> Yeah, we really get shafted here in the US on vacation days. I get ZERO (except government holidays) since I'm a 9 month contracted employee. Apparently my 3 unpaid months are vacation. :roll:

Thanks, hun... Unfortunately, he'll be back out soon. However, I think 7 years in prison probably taught him some sort of lesson!

Aww... I got to go on unpaid vacation from Dec 2008 until next week! So sweet! :dohh:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Wow Megg well done! My friend's fiance works for a similar unit over here in England (she was on the telly actually when they did a documentary about their work) and she said it is so so difficult. She's on the side where they have to scrawl the internet looking for pictures :sick:

AF didn't show herself overnight, keep your fingers crossed for me girls!! I woke up feeling sick as anything but I think it's nerves because I don't want AF to come!


----------



## vickyd

Cesca its looking good girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd Cesca!!! :hugs:

Ew @ scrawling for pics... :sick: I couldn't do that! It was bad enough listening to his vile words!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: dazed your very welcome here and :hi: to all my lovely ladies.

Thanks gilrs know news yet I feel fairly confused and mixed up of course I want the best for them and the baby to be ok (he's my nephew and I love being a auntie) but it's also hard which makes me feel a bit guilty for thinking about myself and my loss and I suppose theres a part of me that thinks I should be 7 months pregnant not having a flipping period. :cry:

Cesca it sounds promising really hope you get your BFP.

Allie how are you? Have you resisted testing?

Mel hope your feeling better. Vicky how are you feeling today?

Megg oh my god that must of been so hard to listen to that vile person but at least he got put away with your help.

Where's cazza? Hope she's ok?

:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. Off to work now I guess.


----------



## vickyd

4 hours to go till the scan.....STRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck Vicky thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Vicky thinking of you! 

Cesca, FX FX FX!!! When is AF actually due again?

Awww, Lucy :hugs: Totally understandable, you SHOULD be 7 months pregnant. :hugs:

And no, I'm embarassed to say I did not resist testing this morning. :blush: I had a $1 test just sitting there. BFN! I'm 9 dpo so maybe it's too early. But those who say don't test early are RIGHT (like Vicky). It's just too dissapointing to put yourself through more BFNs than necessary, I'm learning. 

Anyways, today is my last day as a nanny. :cry: I've almost cried already today thinking about how much I'm going to miss those kids. The 13 month old can even say my name now and I love getting so many cuddles every day and getting paid for it. :) I start my new position at the school next week.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

AF was due overnight last night allie :)

Aww I'm sad you've had to say goodbye to the kids. That must be heartbreaking.

And yes Vicky is right about testing early! I feel oddly comforted this month because I made a promise to myself I wouldn't test until saturday so it was definitely definitely an accurate result.


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck Vicky! Can't wait to hear all about it. 

Cesca - when are you testing? Fingers crossed for you!

Allie - it's always hard leaving a job that you enjoy, especially with the kids! Hope you enjoy your last day. 

Luce - it's ok to feel that way. And you will get your BFP hun

Hi Meg and all the other girls :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good Luck for your scan Vicky, will be thinking of you.

Cesca - Sounds really promising, cant wait until you POAS on Saturday.

Lucy - Congrats on becoming an Auntie, I know it must be hard for you, it will be your turn soon I promise.

Hi Dazed - Always nice to see a new face (well name), I'm sure lots more read this thread and dont say hi, but more the merried I say.

Cazza - Hope your ok chick, getting worried that we havent heard from you, thinking of you hunny.

Allie - Dont stress about the BFN, 9dpo is def too early, your not out yet and I have everything crossed for you.

I just got some good news, my appointment came through for St Marys, its 1st Sept my Birthday, I'm sooooo happy its untrue, less than 2 weeks to wait.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no I forgot to mention Melissa, Hi hunny, hope your ok.xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

lol! yes I am ok, thanks sassy:) I am feeling much better then the last 2 days. Got about 9 hours of sleep as well last night (well I woke up twice to pee), so I am feeling pretty good today. But sadly, already waiting for the work day to be over so I can be at home (7 more hours to go!)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Melissa, its 17:41 here so seems weird you still have 7 hours of work to get through, I always forget everyone on here doesnt live in the UK, silly me! Hope today goes quick for you and glad your feeling better.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! I know what you mean, I am so used to looking at my own clock, that I don't think of the time change else where.....it's only 10:45am right now...getting closer to lunch time though, so that is good:)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh not too long to wait then, what you having???

I just noticed you live in Canada, my Hubby got offered a job there with work recently, but declined as he's too close to his family to move abroad I on the other hand really really wanted to go, it was only for a 1 years contract so more of an extended holiday than emirating. Have you ever visited the UK?xx


----------



## msarkozi

I opted for cream of mushroom soup (it's a rainy day), with lots of crackers of course...and I have an orange and chocolate pudding :) 

Oh that would have been nice. Which part of Canada would it have been? ok, forgive my ignorance, because I never know if UK and England are the same thing.....back in 1998, I did a high school trip, and the 3 main places we visited was London, Paris, and Rome. It was awesome!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yummy, I love mushroom soup, would have it with crusty bread though!

Erm I'm not sure, is Canada a big country? Geography was never my strong point!! Oh wow what a cool school trip, UK is England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales so sort of the same thing, I live 15 mins from London.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
Just got back from my scan, all is still good!!!! The doc had a hard time measuring everything as little one kept moving around, but he managed to get a nuchal measurement which he said looks good. Will have the NT scan on Tuesday done by a specialist.

Mel believe it or not your rainy weather sounds great right now....Im kinda sick of this heat man, 40 degrees non-stop is a bit tireing. Dont get me started on how many loads of laundry im doing daily since were sweating like pigs non-stop.


----------



## msarkozi

well I think the crusty bread would have been better this time.....the crackers were burnt, so it didn't taste too good! Couldn't finish it. 

Yeah, Canada is a pretty big land mass. Yeah I am not so good at geography either....who actually needs it when you can google it on the internet?! lol! London was pretty cool. I even got into Harrod's.....the security guards wouldn't let us in, and they kept phoning each other at the entrances so we couldn't get in, but one was nice enough to let us in....can't say I bought anything from there, it was expensive!! 

Glad to hear the scan went great Vicky! What is your due date? You might have told me this already, but I forget.....

And I don't blame you at all....I would be begging for some rain too if I was in that heat day in and day out.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky thats great news, so glad your little bubba is doing just fine, I knew it would all be ok. I love the hot weather on holiday but not sure I'd enjoy living with it on a day to day basis, do you have air conditioning in your house??

LOL Melissa, cant believe Harrods wouldnt let you in, thats funny, and yes its pretty expensive in there. I hate London and cant wait to move to the countryside. Oh and how do you burn crackers??? The only ones I know come straight from a pack called Jacobs crackers!!


----------



## Allie84

Yay, so happy the scan went well, Vicky! :) So, he/she's an active little one!

Regarding geography, my hubby makes fun of me because up until a month before I moved to Scotland (and studied a map) I didn't even think it was physically attached to England and Wales. :blush: I thought it was a separate island like Ireland. And I went to the UK to study British politics, lol. You'd think I would have been a bit more familiar with the geography...but we NEVER get taught international geography to speak of here in the US.


----------



## Allie84

Mel, I wonder why Harrod's didn't want to let you in, lol! I'm happy you got in eventually. I'm sure it's teaming with tourists most of the time anyways. I really loved London but DH hates it.


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls sorry i havent been on ive sort of been avoiding bnb like the plague :cry: my doc thinks i had a chemical this month because of all the lines i had on the tests i had 6 on IC's & 2 on superdrug then AF shown up Tuesday night. Went and saw doc yesterday & she said its impossible for all my tests to be false positives?? They were faint but defo there. Im not sure what to think im just pissed off at the moment with ttc. We are going back to see her as a couple next week once aunt flo has left the building, were gonna see what else can be done for us as i dont wanna be trying for 12 months to then go on & miscarry again :cry: its so bad how thats all i ever see happening from my pregnancies. I hope to get some help and answers coz tbh im losing the will to try @ the minute & just fancy going on a big ass holiday & forgetting about babies all together (even though we all kno that int possible). My doc told me to stop testing so early & stressing myself out over lines wait till im late (eeerrrr yeah right Luv likes thats gonna happen). Any whoot enough about me im boring myself now.

Congrats Vicky so pleased for u babe.

Sass & Luce sorry i worried you both :hugs: Lov ya's x

Meggles im soooooo pleased ur finally getting ur answers baby cakes.

:wave: everyone else sorry im not more talkative i'll sort my nugget of a head out & return very soon ok.

Love ya'll & hope ur all doing well hugs n kisses xxxxx caz xxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Hey, Cazz :hugs: :hugs: good to hear from you, we were worried but I understand the feeling and reasoning totally. I'm so sorry AF came like that. :hug: Good luck with the docs next week. I think you do deserve a big ass holiday. xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

lol! they are bought soda crackers, but the edges of them are all dark brown, so they must have burnt them when making them.....yeah, they don't taste very good! 

London was great, but Italy was my favorite. I would love to go to Greece one day as well. OH is afraid of flying, so he will never go anywhere with me...so I am guessing I probably won't be doing much travelling either. 

oh Cazz, hun, I'm so so sorry for you :cry: I am glad that you are going to see your doctor together, and I hope they can give you some answers as to what is happening. My heart breaks for you! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

*popping in for a quick question....


What's a Disco Tester? lmao


----------



## msarkozi

i am one, but i have no idea! lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no Cazza, I'm sooo sorry hunny, I knew something was up when we hadnt heard from you but knew you would be back in your own time. I'm so glad your going to push for more tests, thats all thats keeping me sane at the mo, I dont want to go through another M/C so I'm leaving no stone unturned. Chin up sweetie, on the up side we are back in cycle sync so should ovulate around the same time, bump buddies here we come! xxxx

Allie - Do you live in Scotland now?? I thought you was in the US, confused.com!!!xxx

Melissa - I petrified of flying too but I dont let that stop me, I just take some meds my doc prescribes me or get drunk before boarding its works every time hahaha! I dont recommend that tho, lol!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I dont actually remember why its named that as I didnt join from the beginning BUT I'm sure its something along the lines of us dancing our way to our BFP's although none of us seem to be doing that, lol!!xx


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I am so happy for you :happydance: thats great news the your little one is doing well :happydance:

Cazz sweetie I am so so sorry sending you a massive :hugs: pleased that you are going back to see your dr really hope you get some answers. Always here for you for whatever you need :hugs2:

Mel I love flying, hubby and I are possibly going to be coming to america for a holiday either Oct this year or sometime next year not sure where we are going to go yet. I've been to Italy once when I was younger and loved it would love to go back.


----------



## msarkozi

I went to Jamaica 2 years ago, and I LOVED it! I would recommend going there:) I don't mind flying at all, but I think I would have to knock out OH to get him on a long plane ride......


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I loved Jamaica too, I need a holiday soooo bad, I havent been away since May last year (our honeymoon).xxx


----------



## vickyd

Cazz honey what can i say.....Im sending all my love your way babes....
By the way my doc told me when i first called him with my low hcg numbers that chemical pregnancies happen all the time and that most women experience several throughout their reproductive years. They arent necessarily something to get worked up over. He said the only reason we are aware of them so much is due to the sensitivity of new tests and our earlier testing. 

Sassy, yeah we have air conditioning but only in the lounge. We use ceiling fans in the other rooms as it is very bad for my sinuses to sleep with the AC on. However, the ceiling fans are practically useless in this kind of heat....Hubby has been sleeping on the couch lately!!!!!

Mel im also scared of flying but i never let that stop me from travelling! In April i went to Thailand which was very difficult for me but i refused to give in to my fears. I dont even take a sedative, i just get on the plane and hope for the best!!! By the time i get out, my neck is so stiff i can barely turn and i have scars from where my nails have dug into my skin.


----------



## LucyJ

Well its offical I am now an Auntie again this is number 7 (my fourth nephew). In the end he had to be delivered by c-section. He's 3 and half lbs so not a bad weight considering he is 8 weeks early.


----------



## msarkozi

wow, that is so tiny! Is he healthy and everything good? Congratulations Auntie:)


----------



## LucyJ

As far as I know he is doing well my mum&dad had a quick converstation with my brother will find out more tomorrow he is breathing on his own which is good. They are calling him Oscar. Thanks Mel.


----------



## msarkozi

oh that is good news. Glad Oscar is doing well :)


----------



## Allie84

Sassy_TTC said:


> Allie - Do you live in Scotland now?? I thought you was in the US, confused.com!!!xxx
> 
> Melissa - I petrified of flying too but I dont let that stop me, I just take some meds my doc prescribes me or get drunk before boarding its works every time hahaha! I dont recommend that tho, lol!xxx

Sassy, you were right, I am now in the US--I lived in Edinburgh for a few years and then Lancaster and now hubby (he's Scottish) and I are back in boring old America.

It seems like a few of us here are afraid to fly! I'm like you, Sassy, and I take Xanax prescribed especially for flying. I refuse to let it stop me, too, as travelling is my absolute favorite thing in the world. We're still planning on going somewhere this weekend but we've been waiting on a check first that still didn't come in the mail today. It was meant to be here two days ago, I'm sick of waiting and want to get out of here!

Mel, you should see if OH would benefit from being drugged up to fly haha. I swear it works. 

Congrats, Lucy!! Glad to hear Oscar is doing well for being so tiny.

Vicky, try to stay cool....geez, it does sound unbearably hot!


----------



## Megg33k

Vicky - Great news, honey!!! :hugs: *sings* I toooooooold you sooooooo! :winkwink:

Caz - Oh, honey... I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: I wish there was something I could say to make things better!



svetayasofiya said:


> *popping in for a quick question....
> 
> 
> What's a Disco Tester? lmao

Ha! Uhm.... There was a June(?) testing thread, and we all kept posting videos from old disco songs... So, it became a theme. And, someone said we needed a siggy banner, so I made one. But by the end of the thread, we'd totally derailed the testing bit with just random chatter... So, when the month was ending, I made a thread for us to continue derailing... and the disco theme carried over! Definitely disco dancing our way to BFPs! LOL


Oh, and :hi: to everyone else!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. Call me a stalker. I've been reading and just wanted to send my love to Cazza. Honey, I know how you feel. It seems like every pregnancy will end this way. My doctor assured me it wouldn't. I don't know how she could say such a thing, but she did. You and I have both had a ton of tests done and it may just be that we've had incredibly bad luck. As far as I know, they haven't found a reason that this is happening to either of us. It's frustrating, but in reality, it is good news. I know nothing will make you feel better right now except time. I hope your doctor gives you some support as well. I agree with the others, you are due for a big, fat holiday!

Vicky, I'm so pleased for you and your bub. 

As for the Disco Testers, it actually started when Cazza posted her picture with her headband. Nato (sigh, I miss her) made some comment about disco and we took off running with it. It became a disco frenzy! That's when we started posting all the videos and such. So we have the lovely Cazza to thank for the theme of this thread!

AFM, I'm hoping and praying AF will arrive soon. I though I saw a spec of blood today, but now nothing. I saw my doctor yesterday and she gave me a hug. My hcg was at 15 2 weeks ago, so AF should be here any time now. I will schedule an HSG once I get AF. My doctor doesn't think they'll find anything but wants to do it anyway. She said they are looking for a heart shaped uterus or a uterine septum. She said they most likely would have seen that during my hysteroscopy or D&C's, but it is the final test in the fertility testing. The only one I could do after is a laparoscopy, but since that is invasive, I don't want to do it unless I have to. Since I can get pregnant, it doesn't seem like I need to do that test. I'll keep you updated. 

Hello and love to you all. I'll be back here once I'm ttc again. For now, I'm hanging out with my 35+ ladies.

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

Miss you Hearty :hugs: Glad you are still stalkin us


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Hearty! Glad to hear you'll be back. Making me wish I was 35+ suddenly! Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping AF shows soon... as odd as it sounds!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Megg, trust me, you don't want to be 35+ It adds all the more pressure to this damn game. 

Hi Mel!


----------



## Allie84

Hey there hearty, hope AF shows soon. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hearty :hugs: I hope AF appears soon. My mum had a heart shaped uterus and ended up carrying three babies to term so it can be done! I hope you find your answers.

Cazza - I'm so sad for you :(

Allie, I'm loving you living all over the world. I am so jealous. My husband works for a big american bank (their UK base) and I'm hoping maybe one day we'll be transfered out to the US!

And for all the other disco ladies:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTiVrA3cPZ0


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Ha ha Megg, trust me, you don't want to be 35+ It adds all the more pressure to this damn game.
> 
> Hi Mel!

It'd be worth it to see you more! :winkwink:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Hearty, hope AF arrives soon. Miss you loads. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, that's funny because my hubby works for a company based in Ireland and I hope one day he can get transferred there. FX for both of us! Or should I say our hubbies haha.

That's some crazy 80s disco!! I didn't even know it was around in the 80's!! :) Is AF still staying away?

I tested BFN again this morning (10 dpo). Super BFN...most negative test ever! I can't see a line if I look at it with my magnifying mirror (which I did :haha:)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yep she's still staying away. Feeling rough as anything today, really sicky, dizzy and tired. Praying i'll get my BFP in the morning!

I only posted the 80s disco because I'm going on a hen night tomorrow and they're having an 80s disco. Man I love my 80s music!!

Don't worry about the super negative. 10DPO is still so early.


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, sounds like so much fun! I love a good girlie night out. And since you're testing tomorrow you'll know whether you can drink or not. FX for you! :hugs:

Yeah, I'm not thinking too much about my neg tests since I'm using cheapies. I won't use a 'proper' test until the day AF is due if she's not here before.


----------



## msarkozi

Hope you get that BFP tomorrow Cesca! And as a child who was born in the 80's, I LOVE 80's music! I listen to it all the time still

Allie - glad you aren't stressing about it.....It could be early yet, but I know that BFP is coming. 

Happy Friday everyone! Just starting my work day, and I have a feeling it will be a long one! Feeling a little depressed today....think it's because my OH won't do the deed with me. It's been 4 weeks, so now I am just starting to feel like he isn't attracted to me anymore! I was mad when I went to bed last night, so I stuck my pregnancy pillow in the middle of the bed so he couldn't come near me when he came to bed. I remember him coming to bed hours later and he noticed I put up the barrier, and asked if I wanted him to sleep on the couch. I told him he didn't have to, and I just turned and went back to sleep. He hit me in the face this morning too with his arm while he was sleeping, so I got pissed off and got out of bed (my alarm was going to go off in like 15 minutes anyway). Ugh!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Rough night, Mel! Sorry, hun! :hugs: Is he worried that he'll hurt the baby? I read that's the most common fear that men won't talk about during pregnancy. Either that they'll hurt the baby or that the baby will know somehow. Like it sort of makes them feel dirty to have their boy bits within a close proximity to the baby's head. Btw... When do we get a bump pic, missy?

Cesca - Crossing everything for you!!!!

Yay for 80's disco, btw!


----------



## msarkozi

2.5 of the weeks was because we hadn't seen each other....then so far in the last week and a half we haven't seen each other all that much still, and when he does see me, he doesn't want to. He's too tired or just wants to play his video game or something......

I will do a bump picture once I can distinguish between the fat and the bump, lol! Right now, it still just looks like belly fat


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure you look great! Silly girl!

Oh, and uhm... Just tell him its time for some :sex: and you aren't ASKING, you're TELLING!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I wish that worked! 

seriously, I can't wait until my belly is a real belly and it is big, and then I can't see my thunder thighs anymore, lol!


----------



## svetayasofiya

tell him he better get it while he can, because when you are nursing a newborn I can't imagine your sex drive will be too high... not too mention the exhaustion you'll be fighting! lol xo


----------



## msarkozi

I'm honestly starting to feel like, well it's been 4 weeks, so what's another year?! I can't imagine once I start getting a huge belly, I am going to want it very much anyway.....so if he doesn't get it now, he is going to be waiting a loooong time :)


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe tell him so in those words? I know I just demand it when its time and it hasn't happened. But my husband is very passive and acts like I'll beat him if he tries to get some. Not that I've ever beat him or anything... He's just like that. He grew up with a very domineering mother, and I think that made him hesitant to be more aggressive. You were best to shut up and stay out of her way. He's still very much in that mindset many, many years later! *sigh* Bad mothering really is hard to fix later in life. What a stupid wench she is. Btw, its no secret that I hate her. So, no worries. We don't speak to his family at all actually. It was his choice, but I can't say I'm not thankful for it.


----------



## msarkozi

I wish OH was more passive....I thought I was very stubborn and hard headed, but he has me beat a million times over! I told him the other day that this baby better have my attitude and not his, because at least I have less of one then him. 

My inlaws live on the east coast, so they are never a worry to me. He has nothing to do with his dad, and his mom never talks to him (only the oldest sister, and not the other two children). So he doesn't have a whole lot to do with his mom either. It actually kind of pisses me off that she can treat her kids that way...not even a phone call on his birthday, no cards, no christmas card or anything....it's sad really....I never want to be like that with my children!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, they've given up calling on holidays and such. But, its about damn time. They're the type of people who never do 1 HUGE thing that makes you hate them... but they do a million really rude, ignorant things (although minor on their own) and you just finally realize that they're never going to be respectful of you or your feelings, never going to learn any tact, never going to stop acting condescending even though they have NO RIGHT to be, never going to stop being rude, never going to stop treating you like shit... So, why bother? Plus, its not comfortable to spend time with people who you know hate you. His brother said that normal people visit twice a year and pretend to not hate each other. Why? And, moreover... Why would I ever let me children near anyone who hates me? I'm not into "pretending" everything is okay when everyone hates everyone else... That is something that only a therapist can fix if that's their idea of "normal." I wish they were more than 3 hours away from us! :(


----------



## msarkozi

oh no doubt, 3 hours is way too close!! I definitely wouldn't like to be around people like that either.


----------



## cazza22

You girls are all so fabulous :hugs:. I love you all trillions x I'm on my phone right now so I'll be back on tomoz on my laptop to catch up with the posts properly :winkwink:
have a lovely Friday night girls mines gonna consist of Big Brother & KFC yayyyyy! Lov hugs n sloppy kisses Caz x x x


----------



## msarkozi

awe cazz, I love the puppy picture.....I bet those eyes gets him/her whatever they want, especially when it's in trouble :) What kind of dog? 

enjoy your night Cazz :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Cazza have a lovely friday night enjoy BB and your KFC massive :hugs: to you sweetie!!

I'm feeling very relaxed as have had a rose facial (so lovely) and a back massage which was free so good. Take it easy today as it is my last day of being in my 20's, 30 tomorrow!!!!

Hope all my lovely ladies are ok and having a great friday!!

:hugs: to all

Loving the 80's music!!


----------



## msarkozi

ooooh, that sounds wonderful Luce. Hope you relax the rest of the day. Happy early Birthday:)


----------



## Allie84

Aww Cazz, it does sound like a fantastic evening, enjoy! :hugs: and love back at you! :hugs:

Mel and Megg, that's too bad about your in-laws! :hugs: TBH I don't like my mother-in-law that much AT ALL, but I love her, if that makes sense...and we always bicker when we're together, plus she's really possessive of Alex which pisses me off! I really can't stand too much time with her but she lives 6,000 miles away so when we do see her now I'm really lovey for Alex's sake. *sigh* Ah, in-laws!

Mel I'm really excited to see a bump piccie eventually and I bet you look great now! Tell your DH he better get some while he has the chance!! ;)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

God I wish my MIL lived 6,000 miles away!!! :haha: I will not bore you with any stories but she really is a pain in the arse!! 

Mel - I'm sorry your OH is not putting out, I bet its because he's freaked out about a baby being in there, you should tell him how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

*Any excuse for a P.A.R.T.Y:-*

You are all invited to Lucy's 30th Birthday Disco 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::cake::cake::cake::happydance::happydance::happydance:​

*Date:* Saturday 21st August

*Place*: Disco Derail Thread

*Time*: All day

Please bring a bottle, some yummy food and of course your dancing shoes!

Disco music will be played all day, there will be no talk of babies/TTC/M/C or anything else of that nature!

For 1 day only we will all be happy and party our socks off. I hope you can all make it!!!


----------



## cazza22

awwww cheers Mel, He's an Irish Staffordshire bull terrier  he's an absolute babe the stud of all staffys in my opinion lol! His names Zeus hehe.
As for my night, I just sent the OH out for some beers, tonight will be a lovely chilled out night my fave kinda night :thumbup: xxxxxx lov yas Caz xxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Yay, disco party!!! :yipee:

Lucy, Happy 30th Birthday tomorrow and enjoy this last day in your 20s!!!! :yipee: :happydance:


ETA: I wish we all really could get together for a party! You girls are amazing :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Cazz, he is the cutest dog! And he looks like a Zeus. :)


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> Yay, disco party!!! :yipee:
> 
> Lucy, Happy 30th Birthday tomorrow and enjoy this last day in your 20s!!!! :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> 
> ETA: I wish we all really could get together for a party! You girls are amazing :hugs:

Yay! Ditto on all of this!


----------



## msarkozi

He's a beautiful dog Cazz! Enjoy your beers, and please drink one for me:) 

Sass - I love the birthday party for Luce! I'll be there!


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> *Any excuse for a P.A.R.T.Y:-*
> 
> You are all invited to Lucy's 30th Birthday Disco
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::cake::cake::cake::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
> 
> *Date:* Saturday 21st August
> 
> *Place*: Disco Derail Thread
> 
> *Time*: All day
> 
> Please bring a bottle, some yummy food and of course your dancing shoes!
> 
> Disco music will be played all day, there will be no talk of babies/TTC/M/C or anything else of that nature!
> 
> For 1 day only we will all be happy and party our socks off. I hope you can all make it!!!

Spectacular!!! :thumbup:



cazza22 said:


> awwww cheers Mel, He's an Irish Staffordshire bull terrier  he's an absolute babe the stud of all staffys in my opinion lol! His names Zeus hehe.
> As for my night, I just sent the OH out for some beers, tonight will be a lovely chilled out night my fave kinda night :thumbup: xxxxxx lov yas Caz xxxxx

Irish Stafforshire bull terrier... That sounds like how we try to get around saying "pit bull" here in the US! :rofl: They definitely fall into the pit bull breed here! Of course, I knew that from even the pic you have in your avatar! I can pick out the eyes and head from a mile away. I can't resist a pit! I have one, and she's the sweetest dog in the whole world! What? I'm not biased! :haha:

He's gorgeous!!! I just want to snuggle him!!! Do you think we could work that out? LOL



Allie84 said:


> Yay, disco party!!! :yipee:
> 
> Lucy, Happy 30th Birthday tomorrow and enjoy this last day in your 20s!!!! :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> 
> ETA: *I wish we all really could get together for a party! You girls are amazing *:hugs:

Absolutely! I SO wish that was possible. Where are we all? I know at least some of us aren't oceans apart!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Whoop whoop disco party tomorrow!!! Happy birthday, have a wonderful day! xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Just thought of something, we do have one discussion tomorrow that we need to have......Cesca's testing day is tomorrow:) 

I think I am the only one in Canada Meg?????? maybe???


----------



## LucyJ

> Originally Posted by Sassy_TTC View Post
> Any excuse for a P.A.R.T.Y:-
> 
> You are all invited to Lucy's 30th Birthday Disco
> 
> 
> Date: Saturday 21st August
> 
> Place: Disco Derail Thread
> 
> Time: All day
> 
> Please bring a bottle, some yummy food and of course your dancing shoes!
> 
> Disco music will be played all day, there will be no talk of babies/TTC/M/C or anything else of that nature!
> 
> For 1 day only we will all be happy and party our socks off. I hope you can all make it!!!

Awww thanks sassy thats so sweet and thanks to you lovely girls :hugs:
Woo hoo a disco party.



> ETA: I wish we all really could get together for a party! You girls are amazing

That would be fab!!

You girls are the best.

:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yeah!!! Lots of dust for Cesca, and lots of cake for Lucy!!! LOL

Yeah, I think you're our only Canadian, Mel! I'm in IL, Jaymie is in TN, Hearty is in CA, Allie is in the US (but I don't know where). Nato (miss her), Sassy, Cesca, Lucy & Caz are all in the UK (I think that's where Manchester is). Vicky is in Greece! Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh yes, WOO HOO for Cesca testing tomorrow, hopefully it will be another reason to celebrate!

I'm in good old England but I'm sure you all know that!.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Megg, yes Manchester is in England! Miles from me though :-(

I dont get what IL etc mean? Please explain?xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Miles from you? :haha: You girls in the UK do NOT get to talk like anyone is MILES from you! You're country (the whooooooooole country) is the length of my STATE! 

IL = Illinois
TN = Tennessee
CA = California

https://www.openlocksmith.com/houston_locksmith/usa-map.gif

I'm sort of in the middle of the map, but off to the right (Illinois). Jaymie is below and further right (Tennessee). Hearty is waaaaaaaaaaaay over on the far left (California). It takes *over a day* to drive from me to Hearty! When you find Illinois... Your country would pretty well fit inside of it! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Lol im loving the geography lesson!!!!!!!!!!!!! Megg are you sure it would only take a daay to drive to San Fran???? I would have thought it would take much longer!

Luce is a proper grown up tomorrow woohoo!!!!! :rofl::rofl: Ahh to be young and 30 again......!!!!!

So i spent the day at the shops with my sis today, didnt actually buy anything but the sales were outrageous!! Theres this Missoni dress that i keep going back to check out since April, the cost back then was 560 euro and today the price was only 120!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh my god i almost fainted.... I just couldnt buy it though since shopping is something im superstitious about at the moment. My sis almost lost the plot in the shop, screaming that a missoni dress is not maternity clothes so i have no reason to be superstitous! The sales ladies for sure thought we were freaks!! I dont know what to do, should i go back and buy it 2morrow????


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Megg, you make me chuckle! 

To us driving 4 hours (what it would take for me to drive to Cazza) is a long journey, I'd never drive that far for a day trip, if we go away for a weekend we would only drive 2-3 hours away anything further then we would fly! It proberly seems crazy to you as you live in a massive country!! xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky - Thats a no brainer, you should def go back and buy that dress lol, total bargain!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm so thick, that map you have put on is what part of America Megg? Wheres New York??xxx


----------



## msarkozi

and I am way above Montana :)

I am the dot that is circled
 



Attached Files:







alberta.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy_TTC said:


> LOL Megg, you make me chuckle!
> 
> To us driving 4 hours (what it would take for me to drive to Cazza) is a long journey, I'd never drive that far for a day trip, if we go away for a weekend we would only drive 2-3 hours away anything further then we would fly! It proberly seems crazy to you as you live in a massive country!! xx

oh how I wish!! I drive 10-11 hours all the time :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Melissa - Now you have completely thrown me, is Canada near America???


----------



## Sassy_TTC

msarkozi said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> LOL Megg, you make me chuckle!
> 
> To us driving 4 hours (what it would take for me to drive to Cazza) is a long journey, I'd never drive that far for a day trip, if we go away for a weekend we would only drive 2-3 hours away anything further then we would fly! It proberly seems crazy to you as you live in a massive country!! xx
> 
> oh how I wish!! I drive 10-11 hours all the time :(Click to expand...

To go where?xx


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl:
Bless ya Sass!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Lol im loving the geography lesson!!!!!!!!!!!!! Megg are you sure it would only take a daay to drive to San Fran???? I would have thought it would take much longer!
> 
> Luce is a proper grown up tomorrow woohoo!!!!! :rofl::rofl: Ahh to be young and 30 again......!!!!!
> 
> So i spent the day at the shops with my sis today, didnt actually buy anything but the sales were outrageous!! Theres this Missoni dress that i keep going back to check out since April, the cost back then was 560 euro and today the price was only 120!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh my god i almost fainted.... I just couldnt buy it though since shopping is something im superstitious about at the moment. My sis almost lost the plot in the shop, screaming that a missoni dress is not maternity clothes so i have no reason to be superstitous! The sales ladies for sure thought we were freaks!! I dont know what to do, should i go back and buy it 2morrow????

Oh, it takes more than a day! I just didn't specify how much longer than a day. Google says 1 day 8 hours from Peoria IL to San Fran CA!

YES! GO BUY THE DAMN DRESS! I understand superstitions a little... sorta... but it DOES NOT fall into that category! And, whilst I respect superstitions, I refuse to believe that shopping can EVER lead to anything bad! What will be will be. I'm too neurotic to let myself believe that I can control the outcome of something by doing or not doing a specific thing. I didn't buy anything in my first pregnancy and lost it. I bought lots of stuff in my second pregnancy and lost it too. So, I will shop till my little heart is content... and that's that! LOL



Sassy_TTC said:


> LOL Megg, you make me chuckle!
> 
> To us driving 4 hours (what it would take for me to drive to Cazza) is a long journey, I'd never drive that far for a day trip, if we go away for a weekend we would only drive 2-3 hours away anything further then we would fly! It proberly seems crazy to you as you live in a massive country!! xx

4 hours is how far I drive to see my parents. We make it a weekend trip. Flying anything further than 3 hours makes me :rofl:! That's crazy! I respect it... but that's absolutely nuts! :haha:



Sassy_TTC said:


> I'm so thick, that map you have put on is what part of America Megg? Wheres New York??xxx

Uhm... That's sort of all of America... Its not all of North America... But its all of the United States of America. Does that make sense? New York is up in the top right corner!

Canada is right above America! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: oh dear! *must remember to google before opening my big mouth*

I'm just shown what a blond bimbo I really am! :haha:

You would be AMAZED to know I work with people all over the world!!!xxx


----------



## vickyd

Youre so right Megg! I will buy the dress Dammit!!!!!!!!!!!! 
By the way we downloaded Salt and just finished watching it....What a load of CRAP!!!! Im so glad i didnt pay good money for such BS...


----------



## msarkozi

lol, yes, we are on top of USA....

https://www.reisenett.no/map_collection/americas/NorthAmerica.jpg

It takes at least 6 hours to get to a decent place for shopping (a city), and our province's capital is about a 8-9 hour drive....I go further south to visit my family which is 10 hours....and my mom and dad live on the eastern part of alberta, so it is 11 hours from me


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Lol im loving the geography lesson!!!!!!!!!!!!! Megg are you sure it would only take a daay to drive to San Fran???? I would have thought it would take much longer!
> 
> Luce is a proper grown up tomorrow woohoo!!!!! :rofl::rofl: Ahh to be young and 30 again......!!!!!
> 
> So i spent the day at the shops with my sis today, didnt actually buy anything but the sales were outrageous!! Theres this Missoni dress that i keep going back to check out since April, the cost back then was 560 euro and today the price was only 120!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh my god i almost fainted.... I just couldnt buy it though since shopping is something im superstitious about at the moment. My sis almost lost the plot in the shop, screaming that a missoni dress is not maternity clothes so i have no reason to be superstitous! The sales ladies for sure thought we were freaks!! I dont know what to do, should i go back and buy it 2morrow????
> 
> Oh, it takes more than a day! I just didn't specify how much longer than a day. Google says 1 day 8 hours from Peoria IL to San Fran CA!
> 
> YES! GO BUY THE DAMN DRESS! I understand superstitions a little... sorta... but it DOES NOT fall into that category! And, whilst I respect superstitions, I refuse to believe that shopping can EVER lead to anything bad! What will be will be. I'm too neurotic to let myself believe that I can control the outcome of something by doing or not doing a specific thing. I didn't buy anything in my first pregnancy and lost it. I bought lots of stuff in my second pregnancy and lost it too. So, I will shop till my little heart is content... and that's that! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> LOL Megg, you make me chuckle!
> 
> To us driving 4 hours (what it would take for me to drive to Cazza) is a long journey, I'd never drive that far for a day trip, if we go away for a weekend we would only drive 2-3 hours away anything further then we would fly! It proberly seems crazy to you as you live in a massive country!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 4 hours is how far I drive to see my parents. We make it a weekend trip. Flying anything further than 3 hours makes me :rofl:! That's crazy! I respect it... but that's absolutely nuts! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> I'm so thick, that map you have put on is what part of America Megg? Wheres New York??xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Uhm... That's sort of all of America... Its not all of North America... But its all of the United States of America. Does that make sense? New York is up in the top right corner!
> 
> Canada is right above America! :hugs:Click to expand...

4 hours to see your parents? Really! My MIL is screwing that we will be moving 30 minutes away, apparently we will lose our friends and hardly see anyone, its crazy how different what you/us see as normal!

Us brits are lazy, well I am!xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

vickyd said:


> Youre so right Megg! I will buy the dress Dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!
> By the way we downloaded Salt and just finished watching it....What a load of CRAP!!!! Im so glad i didnt pay good money for such BS...

REALLY? Dam we was going to the pics to see Salt tomorrow, dont think we will bother now!xx


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy_TTC said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: oh dear! *must remember to google before opening my big mouth*
> 
> I'm just shown what a blond bimbo I really am! :haha:
> 
> You would be AMAZED to know I work with people all over the world!!!xxx


oh Sassy, I love you! :hugs: Ask me anything about over there, and I would be asking the same questions :)


----------



## Megg33k

Here ya go, Sas! I'm awful with US geography! I can't expect you to know it!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=109872&d=1282337655
 



Attached Files:







Geography.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## vickyd

Basically they tries to reproduce "Jason Borne"... CRAP CRAP CRAP


----------



## Sassy_TTC

msarkozi said:


> lol, yes, we are on top of USA....
> 
> https://www.reisenett.no/map_collection/americas/NorthAmerica.jpg
> 
> It takes at least 6 hours to get to a decent place for shopping (a city), and our province's capital is about a 8-9 hour drive....I go further south to visit my family which is 10 hours....and my mom and dad live on the eastern part of alberta, so it is 11 hours from me

WOW that amazes me, I could easily drive the whole length of England and through Scotland in 11 hours (I think)!!!

How comes you moved so far from your parents?? All my family live on top of each other, the further is 40mins away.xx

I have 2 major shopping centres near me, like massive ones! Ones 5 mins drive the other is 10, does not help my shopping obsession at all! Do you have cinema, resturants close by?xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

vickyd said:


> Basically they tries to reproduce "Jason Borne"... CRAP CRAP CRAP

Rubbish, Ill give it a miss, theres no good films out at the mo!xx


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Youre so right Megg! I will buy the dress Dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!
> By the way we downloaded Salt and just finished watching it....What a load of CRAP!!!! Im so glad i didnt pay good money for such BS...

Yay for dress! Pics please! :)

That's a shame about Salt. Glad I didn't waste money either!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Lol im loving the geography lesson!!!!!!!!!!!!! Megg are you sure it would only take a daay to drive to San Fran???? I would have thought it would take much longer!
> 
> Luce is a proper grown up tomorrow woohoo!!!!! :rofl::rofl: Ahh to be young and 30 again......!!!!!
> 
> So i spent the day at the shops with my sis today, didnt actually buy anything but the sales were outrageous!! Theres this Missoni dress that i keep going back to check out since April, the cost back then was 560 euro and today the price was only 120!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh my god i almost fainted.... I just couldnt buy it though since shopping is something im superstitious about at the moment. My sis almost lost the plot in the shop, screaming that a missoni dress is not maternity clothes so i have no reason to be superstitous! The sales ladies for sure thought we were freaks!! I dont know what to do, should i go back and buy it 2morrow????
> 
> Oh, it takes more than a day! I just didn't specify how much longer than a day. Google says 1 day 8 hours from Peoria IL to San Fran CA!
> 
> YES! GO BUY THE DAMN DRESS! I understand superstitions a little... sorta... but it DOES NOT fall into that category! And, whilst I respect superstitions, I refuse to believe that shopping can EVER lead to anything bad! What will be will be. I'm too neurotic to let myself believe that I can control the outcome of something by doing or not doing a specific thing. I didn't buy anything in my first pregnancy and lost it. I bought lots of stuff in my second pregnancy and lost it too. So, I will shop till my little heart is content... and that's that! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> LOL Megg, you make me chuckle!
> 
> To us driving 4 hours (what it would take for me to drive to Cazza) is a long journey, I'd never drive that far for a day trip, if we go away for a weekend we would only drive 2-3 hours away anything further then we would fly! It proberly seems crazy to you as you live in a massive country!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 4 hours is how far I drive to see my parents. We make it a weekend trip. Flying anything further than 3 hours makes me :rofl:! That's crazy! I respect it... but that's absolutely nuts! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> I'm so thick, that map you have put on is what part of America Megg? Wheres New York??xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Uhm... That's sort of all of America... Its not all of North America... But its all of the United States of America. Does that make sense? New York is up in the top right corner!
> 
> Canada is right above America! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 4 hours to see your parents? Really! My MIL is screwing that we will be moving 30 minutes away, apparently we will lose our friends and hardly see anyone, its crazy how different what you/us see as normal!
> 
> Us brits are lazy, well I am!xxClick to expand...

30 mins? I've driven close to 30 mins to get to dinner! :rofl: I've driven 2 hours to meet my parents for dinner and then driven home! That's so weird to me! Its really cool though to know some of the big differences! We actually drove about 14 hours to meet one of my BnB girls and spend 4 days with her! It was SO worth it!



msarkozi said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: oh dear! *must remember to google before opening my big mouth*
> 
> I'm just shown what a blond bimbo I really am! :haha:
> 
> You would be AMAZED to know I work with people all over the world!!!xxx
> 
> 
> oh Sassy, I love you! :hugs: Ask me anything about over there, and I would be asking the same questions :)Click to expand...

Same here!!!


----------



## Allie84

Fun geography lesson for those in the UK, Megg. :haha:

I'm in North Dakota at the moment....right below Canada, at the very northern bit of the USA! But I'm from Colorado, in the middle.

Tomorrow is Cesca's testing day...I won't test again, but I SWEAR I am feeling pregnant! I won't test early anymore, though. I'll wait until Monday when AF is due.


----------



## vickyd

I dont drive at all!!!!! I will only go where the metro, my feet or a cheap cab ride will take me!!!! My parents live a 10 minute walk away, my sis acrss the street and my favorite aunt 2 blocks away. All my friends are within a 15 min walk away!!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie84 said:


> Fun geography lesson for those in the UK, Megg. :haha:
> 
> I'm in North Dakota at the moment....right below Canada, at the very northern bit of the USA! But I'm from Colorado, in the middle.
> 
> Tomorrow is Cesca's testing day...I won't test again, but I SWEAR I am feeling pregnant! I won't test early anymore, though. I'll wait until Monday when AF is due.

Ahhh now I think I know Colorado, its freezing and you have lots of snow? Crested Brute is in Colorado right??? I'll give you 3 guesses how I know that!!! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... North Dakota... So, we should all meet in the Kansas, Colorado, Nebraska area? I've been wanting to go to the zoo in Omaha! Its about 6 hours away! *nods* Well... All of the US girls... and anyone else who wants to get a passport to join us! LOL


----------



## Allie84

Sassy_TTC said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Fun geography lesson for those in the UK, Megg. :haha:
> 
> I'm in North Dakota at the moment....right below Canada, at the very northern bit of the USA! But I'm from Colorado, in the middle.
> 
> Tomorrow is Cesca's testing day...I won't test again, but I SWEAR I am feeling pregnant! I won't test early anymore, though. I'll wait until Monday when AF is due.
> 
> Ahhh now I think I know Colorado, its freezing and you have lots of snow? Crested Brute is in Colorado right??? I'll give you 3 guesses how I know that!!! :haha:Click to expand...

The Hills, Sassy??


----------



## Sassy_TTC

It really fascinates me how different we all live, if that makes sense!xx


----------



## vickyd

I was gonna say the Hills too!!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie84 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Fun geography lesson for those in the UK, Megg. :haha:
> 
> I'm in North Dakota at the moment....right below Canada, at the very northern bit of the USA! But I'm from Colorado, in the middle.
> 
> Tomorrow is Cesca's testing day...I won't test again, but I SWEAR I am feeling pregnant! I won't test early anymore, though. I'll wait until Monday when AF is due.
> 
> Ahhh now I think I know Colorado, its freezing and you have lots of snow? Crested Brute is in Colorado right??? I'll give you 3 guesses how I know that!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The Hills, Sassy??Click to expand...

:haha: How did you guess!!!xx


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Meg!

My parents were living here, but they just moved last month....they both transferred with the company....I have lived here since 1986 though, so it's home, for a bit longer.....I honestly live in the middle of no where, surrounded by trees! As you can tell from that map, we are at the end of the road.....there is really nothing much here.....post office, grocery store (ridiculously expensive), 3 bars, 2 liquor stores, 2 gas stations, 3 hotels, a couple of restaurants, a recreational facility, golf course, and that's about it....


oooh, so excited for Monday Allie! 

This geography lesson has me laughing so much.....

and yes, pictures of the dress Vicky:)


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> Ooh... North Dakota... So, we should all meet in the Kansas, Colorado, Nebraska area? I've been wanting to go to the zoo in Omaha! Its about 6 hours away! *nods* Well... All of the US girls... and anyone else who wants to get a passport to join us! LOL

I've always wanted to go to the zoo there!

Actually, speaking of excessive driving, Omaha is on the 15 hour drive I make from Colorado to here. I drove it alone twice this summer! I had to stop and stay in creepy motel halfway through both times alone, as well. It was worth it though!


----------



## msarkozi

Sass - if you want to see lots of snow, come to Northern Alberta.....we get to below -40 celcius during winters, with about 7 feet of snow!! not so much fun!


----------



## vickyd

Mel do you wear those funky tennis rackets on your feet to get around?? Do you drive a snow mobile??????? Oh even better, do you have a pack of huskies pulling a sleigh??????????????


----------



## Allie84

Yes, I think Mel has Colorado beat for snow!! 

Sassy, :rofl: Well, at least Colorado has made it to the big time, thanks to the Montags! LOL

You're so right, Sassy, it is fascinating how we all live different lives.

I think Mel in the woods of Alberta and Vicky on the beaches of Greece (well, Athens) really exemplify the vast difference. Yet we all relate to one another! Super cool.

Vicky, so glad you are buying the dress and def. post piccies!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

msarkozi said:


> Sass - if you want to see lots of snow, come to Northern Alberta.....we get to below -40 celcius during winters, with about 7 feet of snow!! not so much fun!

OMG really, I kid you not our WHOLE country comes to a stand still if theres more that 1-2inches of snow. The trains stop running, people don't go to work and schools shut down, pathetic!xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL at Vicky!!! 

Pics of the huskies please, actually do you live in an Igloo????


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

LMAO! nope, we don't wear snowshoes, people drive snowmobiles for fun only, don't live in an igloo


----------



## Megg33k

So, Omaha zoo it is! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Love you girls you are great you make me laugh :haha:

Loving the geography lesson there are so many places in america that I would love to visit!!

I'm a three hour drive from my parents and that is too far for my likeing its crazy how far some of you guys have to drive in the US especially Mel!!

Right I am off to bed to get my beauty sleep have a nasty feeling I may get an early wake up call by my niece tomorrow. I'm getting pancakes in bed for breakfast :happydance: 

Speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## msarkozi

goodnight 29 year old Luce :) Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Megg33k

G'night, Luce! Enjoy your last sleep in your 20's! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Luce, I don't know how many hours ahead you are of me (it's going on 10 pm right now).....but I know it's gotta be after midnight at least....

YOU ARE OFFICIALLY 30!!!! :flower:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LUCY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! 

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:​
may this year bring you happiness and joy! enjoy your day hun, love you! xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hi Mel!! Are you in mountain time? I hope you have a better nights sleep tonight. :hugs:

Right now it's approaching 6 am in the UK. So all of our lovely UK disco girlies are still fast asleep and we haven't even gone to bed haha. And as it's later in Greece Vicky might even be up for the day! So,yay, Luce is 30! Happy Birthday!

I'm laying in bed right now about to go to sleep. Sooo sleepy. We went and saw The Switch and it was a cute movie. Totally unrealistic that Jen Aniston got pregnant on her first cycle of insemination, though! :) 

Good night.... :sleep:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Morning girls! Happy birthday lucy! Just about to read up on your antics last night, you crazy ladies!

Look what greeted me this morning!!

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/003-4.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCY :flower:

I hope you have a fab day and get lots of lovely presents. :cake:

OMG Cesca I'm sooooo happy for you, what a lovely way to start the day! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Woo hoo for another Disco Derail graduate, I'm over the moon for you. :cloud9:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks ladies just popped in quickly to see if there was any news from cesca and there was and it is brillant. So happy for you has really made me smile :happydance::happydance:

The weather has turned nasty so not sure what we are doing now as orginal plans needed nice sunny weather its August why is it so wet??

Anyway lots of love and :hugs: to my disco ladies.


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Birthday, Luce!!! :hugs:

CESCA! :yipee: OMG! EEK! :wohoo: CONGRATS! CONGRATS! CONGRATS!!!! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Happy bday lucy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cake::cake::cake:

CONGRATZ CESCA WOOHOO!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow what a great day this is turning out to be!!!!! I will be heading off to the shops later to pick up my dress YAY!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thanks girls. I'm very overwhelmed but full of PMA at the moment, I have to be!


----------



## Jaymes

Yay! CONGRATS Cesca! Happy Birthday Lucy! What will you be doing for your dirty thirty?


----------



## Jaymes

I just have to jump in on the US geography bandwagon and let you all know that I am also from Colorado, and plan on moving home sometime in the next year or so...


----------



## Allie84

This is a great start to the day! And our Disco Party. :dance:

Happy Birthday Lucy! Sorry about the weather. I hope you have a great day.

Woo! Congratulations Cesca!!! That is wonderful news. :hugs: I am so happy for you! :happydance:

I hope everyone has a great day. Alex and I are off to Winnipeg, Canada for the weekend, just for something fun to do. Have a good weekend. :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Happy Birthday Luce hope you have a fabulous day n get spoiled rotted :hugs:

and omfg congrats cesca :happydance: soooooooo god damn exciting huny xxxxx h&h 9 months chick x x

lov to all xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - yes I am in mountain time

Cesca - OMG, yah!!!!! so happy for you! congrats girl :yipee:

Luce - again, HAPPY 30th BIRTHDAY!!! hope you have an awesome day and get spoiled :cake:

Good Morning to the rest of the ladies.


----------



## msarkozi

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOmDyBu5DRc


----------



## msarkozi

ok, where is everyone today??? don't you remember I live in the middle of no where, and therefore have no life?! lol! i'm bored! I got 2 modules done on my course today, started weeding my flowerbed, and just making supper (meatloaf and potatoes). We are thinking of having a fire in our back yard tonight, and if not, just a relaxing night with just the two of us.


----------



## Allie84

Hey Mel!

I'm sitting in my hotel room in Winnipeg. It sounds like you had a fun day even in the middle of nowhwhere. :) Alex and I did loads of clothes shopping today and out to dinner and are now just hanging out. I had to check BnB, though, I'm addicted. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## msarkozi

I'm jealous of your shopping Allie! Hope you are enjoying yourself:)

I went for a walk after supper and it decided to start raining halfway through, so I was soaked when I got home. Then OH decided he wanted to play his PS3 (which he moved to the main tv from the basement when he was sick, and it still hasn't made it's way back down yet), so I spent all night up in my bedroom. He just left to go to work for a bit, so I thought I would come down to check the computer quickly, and then head up to bed. I'm so completely bored! :(

Luce, hope you enjoyed your birthday hun!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That does sound boring mel!

I went out for that hen party last night and got home so early, like 11pm!! Everyone was wasted and I couldn't stand the drunkeness any more. I've woken up with my pregnancy headache though and feeling like I'm hungover...


----------



## Megg33k

I've been busy and not around this weekend! I'm sorry, girls! Who you feeling, Cesca?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Cesca, its sooo annoying to be aroud drunk people when you cant drink ay, actually puts me off drinking at all!

Hope everyones having a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## msarkozi

I'm so bored again today. Was going to clean my truck, but seeming how it reeks of smoke, OH is going to clean it whether he likes it or not. I couldn't even stand being in my truck from the smoke smell, and I'm pissed because he's not allowed to smoke in there. So when he wakes up for work, we will be having some words. 

Going to make some chocolate chip cookies to kill some time.....


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies, I don't mean to crash the party but I just wanted to pop in and say hi :hi:. I just went through an early mc on Aug 14 and I'm still feeling down and desperately just want to be pregnant again and move on. It was my first pregnancy and it happened around 7.5 weeks. I just hope that I can get pregnant again soon and not have to go through this again! This seems like a fun group that might be able to lift my spirits and get me through this to the next stage!! Hope you don't mind me stopping by.


----------



## msarkozi

Welcome Yogi, and I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs: You definitely came to the right place. These girls cheered me up too when I had my mc, and we will be here for you too


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, yogi! :hugs: Welcome, honey! I'm SOOOOO sorry for your loss! I'm happy to have you hear, but wish you didn't need to be here, iykwim? Mel's right though... You definitely came to the right place! We'll do all we can. And, don't be afraid to vent what you need to! We're here to listen as well!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

:nods: Yes, welcome Yogi. 
We wish that no one had to find us, but we welcome you with open arms! So sorry for your loss dear.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Welcome yogi!!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: yogi you are very welcome. I am very sorry for your loss the ladies are fantastic here.

:hi: to everyone had a lovely if quiet birthday unfortunatly the horrid weather inpacted what we did and I couldn't do my birthday present from my parents :cry: they got me a day experience I am going to get to fly a plane which I am very exicted about :happydance: just have to find a weekend that I can book in for, I get to go up in cessna skyhawk and learn to how to fly it. :happydance:

Hope you've all had a great weekend :flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Yogi :flower:
So sorry for your loss, welcome to this crazy group which will definately lift your spirits.xxxx

Lucy - That sounds like a fab present, when are you going to re-schedule it for?xx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! What a fab gift! Very cool!!!! :)


----------



## msarkozi

awesome birthday gift Luce!


----------



## vickyd

Luce sorry you didnt get to fly!!!!! What an awesome pressie though!!!

Yogi welcome welcome!!!! 

Mel sorry but you drive a truck???????!!!! OMG how quaint!!!! LOVE IT!!!! Do you carry hay in the back???? I always wanted to make out in the back of a truck carrying hay!!!!

As for me, i didnt buy the dress....I decided to save that 100 euros for some reassurance scan that i will probably need down the road.... I spent the weekend locked in my apartment with the AC on full blast, watching old greek sitcoms....Pathetic i know but i was feeling very antisocial and couldnt deal with anyone to be honest. Oh my sis baked me an awesome pumpkin pie which i ate a ton of and now feel very guilty for....


----------



## Fergie89

heyy ladies ,, iv not been on the comp for a couple of days , wellllll .... TODAY i went to the bathroom and noticed brown discharge on my pants , so i wiped and nothing there , and still now , 13 hours later nothing , not even a spot of blood .. was sick yest and today , and had mild headaches today ... im also s'pose to be 8dpo - ( i never knew this lol ) ..REALLY HOPING


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow! You're only 8dpo? FX'd for you!!!

Aww, Vic! :hugs: Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## msarkozi

lol Vicky! Yes I drive a truck. I got rid of my car years ago because I kept getting stuck during the winter....having something bigger and with 4x4 is way better. Nope, don't carry any hay, but I do carry a lot of shopping bags in it:)

Fergie - I was wondering what happened to you. My fingers are still crossed for you


----------



## yogi77

Thanks so much to all of you, and I'm sorry for everyone's losses and that we all have to "meet" like this...but I do appreciate the support and I'm glad I found you guys!

Mel - I am in BC so not too far from you!! :) I lived in Calgary for a couple of years and loved it!! Your ticker says you had a mc in May and are now almost 13 weeks pregnant! Congrats! You must have gotten a :bfp: in the first cycle? I wasn't sure whether or not I would ov after the mc before AF came? 

Cesca - congrats on your recent :bfp:!

Fergie - Good luck, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## msarkozi

yah, another canadian, lol! Yes, I had my mc in May, and I managed to conceive again right after. My HCG level was already down to 8 the day of the mc, so it didn't really take any time to get back to normal. I used OPK's everyday so I could find out when I was ovulating, and then I was shocked when I got my BFP. Did not think it would happen so soon again. I would suggest testing with the OPK's just so you know if and when you are ovulating. Did you know what your HCG level was when you mc'd?


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks.

Cesca, Congrats on the BFP! I know how scared you must be right now. I hope that bean snuggles right in.

Lucy, happy birthday babe. Hope it was a good one.

Vicky, buy the damn dress....damn it. 

Love the geography lessons and Megg, thanks for including me! I just spent 4 hours in the car and it was just a little weekend trip we took within California. We drove from San Francisco to Lake Tahoe. It was a beautiful weekend. My family lives in Massachusetts which is 3000 miles away! It takes me 5 hours in a plane to get there! To drive the length of California would take about 15 hours! So a little 4 hour drive feels like nothing.

AFM, AF kicked in exactly 5 weeks after my mc. She is hitting me with cramps today and I basically hate her and love her at the same time. It is an awful reminder that I'm not pregnant, but I'm also reminded that I'm moving on. I scheduled my HSG for August 30 and can't wait to be done with it. 

The weekend was bittersweet. I spent it with 2 of Tim's cousins, both who are mom's of gorgeous baby boys. The babies were hilarious and I adore them. But when they snuggled with their mothers, I felt like the odd woman out. Also, it would have been my 12 week mark had I still been pregnant. To top it off, this week is my due date for my second pregnancy. So, I had moments where I just couldn't deal with all of my emotions. I had some moments of crying. This whole process sucks. I hate where I am in my life right now. I go from feeling hopeful to hopeless in a matter of seconds. I've gained 6 pounds since my pregnancy and have been drunk more than I care to admit. I'm getting back on the healthy kick this week. I know that will help with my mood. 

My doctor wants me waiting 2 cycles to start trying, but that is the policy of the hospital she works at. I'm not waiting. We're going to start trying this month. So, I'm back as long as my HSG is normal. I'll be around a little more. My goal is to have us all with babies by the end of next year. How does that sound?

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Hearty! I cried reading that! You've been through it... and you're really a pillar of strength more than you feel you are right now! I'd be ecstatic to have you back, honey! I miss you! And, I'm all on board for babies by the end of next year! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hearty, that is such a sad post and I know how you feel.

Glad AF is here and you can move forward. 5 weeks is good after an ERPC.

I must admit after my MC in May I spent most of June and July absolutely drunk as a skunk. This month I decided it really wasn't helping me (I felt better for a couple of hours, but would then end up crying even more) and I haven't had a drink since the 4th August and I felt so much better for it, and the month ended with a BFP.

But you need to go through this stage, I think it's all part of the process once again.

All of us with bambinos by next year sounds fab.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Hearty I'm so glad your back TTC, dont worry about being drunk so much seen my miscarriage in Feb I pretty much spent everyday drinking, it got really bad but now I have completely given up mainly for health reasons but I do feel stronger for it. Ok ok I may treat myself to a tipple on my bday!!!x

Erm please put me down to have a baby by the end of next year, was thinking about it last night, is Melissa set to have out first Disco Derail baby??xx


----------



## Megg33k

Technically, Heulyn would... But she didn't stay with us. So, I guess it would be Mel! :)

Sometimes, I wish drinking helped me feel better. Alcohol has never effected me. As best we can guess (me, doctors, etc), I don't absorb it for some reason. I feel no effect, and it comes out immediately burning just like it did on its way in. :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL what a waste of drink that would be, I'm completely the opposite I drink 2 glasses of wine and I'm pi**ed as fart, 1 bottle and I black out (yes its happened many times) oops!!!

Yay to Mel having our first DD baby, that lil one is going to have alot of cyber aunties.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

LOTS of cyber-aunties, indeed! :)

Mel... You Team Yellow till the end? Or are you finding out?


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I am so glad you are coming back to us we have missed you so much and I think you are an amazingly strong women. You have been through so much and we are all here for you. I think having a few drinks is totally understandable, I didnt after I lost my little one as I was a bit scared if I started I may not stopped iykwim. Massive :hugs: to you.

Oh and count me in for a disco baby by the end of next year!!

Sassy I'm not sure when I'm going to organise my flying lesson for maybe in a few weeks (hopefully will get a nice weekend) as hubby and I will be at parents again as theres an exhibition in London that I want to go and see, we can stay with my mum and dad then get the train into london which is great 50 mins on the train and a 15 min drive to the station not bad!!

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

> Yay to Mel having our first DD baby, that lil one is going to have alot of cyber aunties.xxx

Love it :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Happy Monday everyone! 

Welcome, yogi! :wave: Nice to have you here.

Luce, wow, what a great bday pressie! Sorry about the weather but now you have it to look forward to.

Welcome back, hearty. We've missed you. Count me in for a 2011 baby, as well. That sounds wonderful.

Vicky, we all need weekends like that, it actually sounds like loads of fun to hide away for a few days.

Yay for Mel being our first disco baby! Cesca, how are you feeling?

AFM, the :witch: arrived this morning. I tested anyways (wishful thinking) and it was bfn of course. I'm bummed because I felt so optimistic this time and had so many symptoms, but I'm also happy because it's now 2 weeks since I got that super positive OPK so it must mean I ovulated like it said, and I can FINALLY start another cycle. I'm 13 dpo right now. I've never known my luteal phase before..is 13 days a suitable luteal phase? Megg, I know you'll know!

I hope everyone has a good day. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

awe, cyber aunties. I LOVE it! :) I will be finding out at the u/s on October 7th...I'm too impatient to have to wait until the end to find out if it is a boy or girl! 

Hearty - I am so glad you are back TTC. You know your body better then everyone else, and if you are ready for it, then that's all that matters. 

Allie - sorry the witch arrived....I am glad you know you are ovulating though and I hope next month is the month for you! My luteal phase was 13-14 days as well. 

Good Morning to the rest of the girls. I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie - 13days is more than good enough. So sorry that AF got you, I hope September is a good month for BFP's, we really need it.

Woo hoo Melissa, I soooo happy your finding out, I cant to to hear if I'm having a cyber niece or nephew, I already have 3 nephews so please make sure it's a girl (no pressure) lol!!!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I am trying Sassy. OH insists it is a boy and that is what he is really hoping for. I told him the other night that he better not be disappointed and better love it the same if it is a girl. The girl in my office is having a boy, and her and I have totally different appetites and cravings, so it makes me wonder if it is a girl?! 45 more days until we find out for sure :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

45 days? Thats not long at all, I'll be counting down the days with you.xx


----------



## msarkozi

yeah, I decided to start counting the days instead of saying weeks, because that seemed so much longer! I hope they go fast!


----------



## heart tree

Meggles, you sound like a cheap date, that's for sure! :rofl: I used to be, but I've built up my tolerance a bit recently. I've done this after each of my miscarriages. I take the month to indulge to the max and then once I get AF, I go back to being my good old healthy self. So, today I'm having a salad, fruit and going to the gym. I'm even using 100% organic, cotton tampons just to be on the safe side! It will be nice to feel healthy again, but the gluttony did serve me well, I must say!

Thanks for all the welcome backs ladies. You are all so special. :hugs:

Allie, I'm sorry to hear about AF. Sounds like you and I are right at the same place. I hope your cycle shortens a bit this time around. I'm hoping this mc whacks my cycle into being a bit shorter too. Usually I ov on day 26ish. I want to ov on day 18 at the latest. 13 days is a very good luteal phase. You're fine.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## msarkozi

I think drinking seems to be the best coping mechanism, even though we all know we shouldn't do it. After my mc, I did the exact same thing. It just makes you feel better to drown your sorrows. 

I hope we have some more BFP's coming. I agree with what Hearty said earlier, everyone to be holding their babies by the end of 2011! That sounds like a great year to me :)


----------



## Megg33k

So happy you're not going to keep us in suspense, Mel!!! :hugs: 45 days!



Allie84 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Welcome, yogi! :wave: Nice to have you here.
> 
> Luce, wow, what a great bday pressie! Sorry about the weather but now you have it to look forward to.
> 
> Welcome back, hearty. We've missed you. Count me in for a 2011 baby, as well. That sounds wonderful.
> 
> Vicky, we all need weekends like that, it actually sounds like loads of fun to hide away for a few days.
> 
> Yay for Mel being our first disco baby! Cesca, how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM, the :witch: arrived this morning. I tested anyways (wishful thinking) and it was bfn of course. I'm bummed because I felt so optimistic this time and had so many symptoms, but I'm also happy because it's now 2 weeks since I got that super positive OPK so it must mean I ovulated like it said, and I can FINALLY start another cycle. I'm 13 dpo right now. I've never known my luteal phase before..is 13 days a suitable luteal phase? Megg, I know you'll know!
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day. :hugs:

13 is great! :hugs: Sorry she got you though! 



heart tree said:


> Meggles, you sound like a cheap date, that's for sure! :rofl: I used to be, but I've built up my tolerance a bit recently. I've done this after each of my miscarriages. I take the month to indulge to the max and then once I get AF, I go back to being my good old healthy self. So, today I'm having a salad, fruit and going to the gym. I'm even using 100% organic, cotton tampons just to be on the safe side! It will be nice to feel healthy again, but the gluttony did serve me well, I must say!
> 
> Thanks for all the welcome backs ladies. You are all so special. :hugs:
> 
> Allie, I'm sorry to hear about AF. Sounds like you and I are right at the same place. I hope your cycle shortens a bit this time around. I'm hoping this mc whacks my cycle into being a bit shorter too. Usually I ov on day 26ish. I want to ov on day 18 at the latest. 13 days is a very good luteal phase. You're fine.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!

:rofl: @ cheap date! I am when it comes to alcohol... but I'm not cheap when it comes the massive amounts of money I like to spend on things like jewelry, clothes, furniture/decor, baby stuff :blush:... The list goes on! LOL Then, I'm EXPENSIVE! :winkwink:


----------



## vickyd

Well looks like positive vibes all around!!!!!

Hearty im soo hapy you are back with us, i missed u sooo much my luv!!!

Allie sorry about AF but woohoo on shorter cycles!!!

Im still in a crappy mood, dont know why but im thinking it has to do with my NT scan and Papp-A blood test tomorrow....Im really nervous that there will be something chromosomally wrong with my lo....Im trying to be positive but what can i say i always think of the worst case scenario in these situations. Good news is i decided to take this week off work as well so at least i dont have to face all the bitches at work yet!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Vicky, glad your have a week away from those bitches, meaning more time to spend on here!! I can totally understand that your feeling nervous about NT scan and blood test, M/C really ruins pregnancy ay! I know everything is going to be fine and your little one is going to be just perfect.xxx

My Hubby sent me a text eariler telling me not to make any weekend plans, woo hoo he must have something arranged, roll on Friday.

Sounds like we have all been indulging in too much alcohol these last few months, I really enjoyed it but feeling alot better now I'm back on the wagon.xx


----------



## msarkozi

I honestly think that thinking the worst case scenario helps us to prepare ourselves...and then when we get the good news, we can be excited. There is nothing like being excited about something only to be let down. So if we already feel that way, then you don't feel as let down. 

When do you get your results?


----------



## Megg33k

Good for you taking the week off, Vic! :hugs: I'm sure it'll be fine! :winkwink:


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> yah, another canadian, lol! Yes, I had my mc in May, and I managed to conceive again right after. My HCG level was already down to 8 the day of the mc, so it didn't really take any time to get back to normal. I used OPK's everyday so I could find out when I was ovulating, and then I was shocked when I got my BFP. Did not think it would happen so soon again. I would suggest testing with the OPK's just so you know if and when you are ovulating. Did you know what your HCG level was when you mc'd?

My HCG level was at 85 when I mc'd. 3 days later I had another blood test to measure HCG levels and I am still waiting to find out the results from that. I am hoping it dropped down quite a bit so that I will ovulate this month. Think I'll use the OPK's this month starting today just in case.


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> yah, another canadian, lol! Yes, I had my mc in May, and I managed to conceive again right after. My HCG level was already down to 8 the day of the mc, so it didn't really take any time to get back to normal. I used OPK's everyday so I could find out when I was ovulating, and then I was shocked when I got my BFP. Did not think it would happen so soon again. I would suggest testing with the OPK's just so you know if and when you are ovulating. Did you know what your HCG level was when you mc'd?
> 
> My HCG level was at 85 when I mc'd. 3 days later I had another blood test to measure HCG levels and I am still waiting to find out the results from that. I am hoping it dropped down quite a bit so that I will ovulate this month. Think I'll use the OPK's this month starting today just in case.Click to expand...

Find out your level first. Otherwise, you're just going to be wasting the OPK's. If your levels are even close to that high still, then you'll be getting all positives, as they pick up HCG as well. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - I hope it is dropping quickly for you. No idea how quick it is supposed to drop, but once you are at 5, then that is non pregnant status anymore. So once you get down to there, then you should start ovulating in about 2 weeks.


----------



## vickyd

This is the first time in years that i have taken so much time off work....Even after both my losses i was in 2 days later....Im just so sick of that place!!! Although i love my job in the lab there is so much drama due to 95% of the staff being female. Seriously women are so bitchy and when they are trying to move up at work they are killers!!! Im not very competative as a person and i honestly believe in teamwork and delegating. Most of the whores in there though are so cut throat its not funny. Two women have been demoted after intense sabotage (one of them divorced with two kids getting zero financial support from her ex) and one was fired at the age of 45 basically fucking up her career for good.
Because im the Big Boss's favorite i have been targeted lately which i dont know how to deal with cause ive never had to deal with such backstabbing. Also the fact that the last 3 months i have been focusing on ttc more than work made me an easy target. I honestly dont know what to expect when i go back next week!!
Sorry for the irrelevant post!!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Vicky, that is awful! Women really do suck to work with. My group has 9 other women in it, and we finally tolerate each other at work, because we have to. I would rather work with men anyday. 

I hope they don't cause you any stress when you go back to work!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Vicky that souds awful, must be nice to be ya bosses favorite though!

I work with mostly all men, proberly about 20 in my whole company yet the 1 woman I work pisses me off more than all the men put together, I totally agree women at work are total bitches, I hate this woman more than anything, cant wait to see her tomorrow NOT!!! I love working with men though, apart from the perving and eating all the cakes!!!


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, it took me 8 weeks to get my period after my first mc. It took me 7 weeks to get it after my second mc. I got my period for that one and still had level 7 hcg a week after my period. It took me 5 weeks to get my period after this loss. I had a level 15 after 3 weeks and got my period 2 weeks later. I honestly don't think I ovulated for any of these cycles. I didn't bother with OPKs or temping because I know that your body can give you false readings right after a mc. I don't want to dash your hopes, but just want to remind you that you might not ovulate this cycle. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. 

Vicky, I'm psyched you are taking time off. If you need me to come to Greece to slap those bitches, just say the word. I hope everything is ok with your scan tomorrow. You seem to be moving in the right direction, so I'm sure it will be ok.


----------



## yogi77

Megg33k said:


> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> yah, another canadian, lol! Yes, I had my mc in May, and I managed to conceive again right after. My HCG level was already down to 8 the day of the mc, so it didn't really take any time to get back to normal. I used OPK's everyday so I could find out when I was ovulating, and then I was shocked when I got my BFP. Did not think it would happen so soon again. I would suggest testing with the OPK's just so you know if and when you are ovulating. Did you know what your HCG level was when you mc'd?
> 
> My HCG level was at 85 when I mc'd. 3 days later I had another blood test to measure HCG levels and I am still waiting to find out the results from that. I am hoping it dropped down quite a bit so that I will ovulate this month. Think I'll use the OPK's this month starting today just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> Find out your level first. Otherwise, you're just going to be wasting the OPK's. If your levels are even close to that high still, then you'll be getting all positives, as they pick up HCG as well. :hugs:Click to expand...




msarkozi said:


> Yogi - I hope it is dropping quickly for you. No idea how quick it is supposed to drop, but once you are at 5, then that is non pregnant status anymore. So once you get down to there, then you should start ovulating in about 2 weeks.

Just got my blood test results from last Thursday, Aug 19...they were down to 29 compared to 85 on Monday, Aug 16. I am new to this so is that considered dropping quickly? I am thinking that today being 4 days later it would be down even more, possibly to 5 or less.

Thanks for your help ladies, I know we aren't doctors but your advice is appreciated!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thats fab news Yogi, I would think by next week your levels will almost definately be below 5. As Hearty said you dont always ovulate after M/C, fingers crossed your cycle gets back to normal asap.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Where's Cazza?? - I miss you.xx


----------



## heart tree

Cazza, hope you are ok honey.


----------



## vickyd

Isnt it funny how we women can be so supportive like we are here and maybe considered total bitches somewhere else???

Anyhoo...Ill be honest with you gals, i just cant picture myself holding my baby so i have been very depressed that something will go wrong again and thats why...Crazy i know since i have no esp that im aware of or else i would picture the winning lotto numbers as well!!! I just cant bring myself to be opimistic! I mean i compare myself to Mel and i see how confident you are and i just cant get there!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Vicky, I don't think I am as confident as I let on. I'm freaked out for sure, and it scares me knowing that I will never be safe until I actually hold my baby, but I am just trying to get through each week. Going to the doctor every 2-3 weeks and hearing the babies heartbeat helps me.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky pleased you've taken time of work and sorry you work with women like that, women can be the worst people to work with sometimes.

Your bound to feel the way you do its totally understandable its a case of expect the worse but hope for the best and you do need to be hopefully as hard as it is. Hope all goes well tomorrow will be thinking of you :hugs:

Sassy I think Cazza said she may step a way for a little bit but would be back I hope shes alright and miss her as well hugs if your reading this sweetie. :hugs:

Allie sorry the :witch: got you it sucks at least you can now move on to this month fingers crossed for lots of BFP!!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you everyone! Quick cycle question....today (as usual at the beginning of AF for me) I just had spotting and blood when I wiped--does this count as CD1 or should I wait until it's heavy for CD1? I've read conflicting info.

Vicky, hooray for one less week with the bitches at work. As for feeling the way you do... Everyone seems to be spot on...you expect the worst and hope for the best after a mc as a coping mechanism and it's totally normal, but it does NOT mean something is actually more likely to be wrong with the prengnancy than if you were optimistic! It just means our views are skewed thanks to having a mc. I'm confident things will go well. Good luck tomorrow.

Yogi, that's great news. Hopefully your levels drop to zero quicky! 

:hugs: to all. I'm consoling my non-pregnant self with my weekend shopping. I don't drink at all so I really do rely on retail therapy lol. I had Alex wear my new skinny jeans tonight to help break them in. What a gent :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, what color is the blood? If it is brown, it is old blood, perhaps from your last cycle. I wouldn't count that as day one. I've also read conflicting info. For me, if it is only when I wipe, I don't count it as day one. If there is red blood that is scant but that I need a panty liner for, I'll call it day one. My cycles usually start light on the first day and then get heavier the second and third day. I'll only count day one when it is red and when it is more than just when I wipe. Honestly, the difference of a day doesn't matter too much.

Ummm...I think i need to see a picture of Alex in your skinny jeans. That is a fantastic man you have!

BTW, does anyone have any tips on using the CBFM? I just bought one and don't feel like reading the instructions.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks hearty! It is red blood but only when I wipe, so I think I will wait until tomorrow to count it. My cycles are like yours and get heavier the second and third day. I never knew which day to count as CD1, though. 

I know absolutely nothing about CBFMs other than they're expensive. :haha: But apparently very reliable so I think it's a great investment and good luck! 

I had to peel my jeans off of Alex while he laid on the couch so I doubt I'll get him back in them for a photo. Darn, lol!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I'm not sure Allie, I always come on my period with a bang (or gush) so never have that concerned. But I agree with hearty on the brown blood thing. I'm so sorry AF came for you too.

Vicky please don't worry - it is your time xx


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Allie, what color is the blood? If it is brown, it is old blood, perhaps from your last cycle. I wouldn't count that as day one. I've also read conflicting info. For me, if it is only when I wipe, I don't count it as day one. If there is red blood that is scant but that I need a panty liner for, I'll call it day one. My cycles usually start light on the first day and then get heavier the second and third day. I'll only count day one when it is red and when it is more than just when I wipe. Honestly, the difference of a day doesn't matter too much.
> 
> Ummm...I think i need to see a picture of Alex in your skinny jeans. That is a fantastic man you have!
> 
> *BTW, does anyone have any tips on using the CBFM? I just bought one and don't feel like reading the instructions.*

I know about everything there is to know about our little white friend... What would you like to know?


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - that is so funny of Alex to do that. I can just picture you trying to pull the jeans off as well. 

Hope everyone is having a great day so far. I am just starting my work day, and I have a feeling it will be a long day.


----------



## Allie84

I hope it's not too long of a day for you, Mel! 

AF is here with a bang today, ouch! It figures with the timing; I start my new position at the high school tomorrow.

How is everyone today?


----------



## msarkozi

Hope you feel better Allie....that witch is really a bitch!

Oh I think it is going to be a very long day. I asked my neighbour (whose office is also beside mine) to move the trampoline out of my yard at the end of the season, especially since I will be having a baby for next season, and I don't want it in my yard anymore. Her kid leaves things laying around all the time, and it makes it really noisey. She got so defensive about it and told me I should cut the kids some slack. It's my friggin yard!!! If you don't have room for a f'ing trampoline in your yard, you don't buy one to begin with! And if I haven't had to ask you repeatedly for your son to pick his shit up, then maybe it wouldn't be an issue. I don't trust her kid at all either, especially since I caught him trying to break into someone's shed before. He is constantly in trouble, and his mother thinks he is an angel. She does not discipline him at all, and I listen to the way he talks to her, and it makes me want to backhand him myself. I'm so annoyed. 

Since we live in company housing, I went to my boss about it. She said she told her that she can put the trampoline in a certain spot (which it isn't in), but if it was asked to be moved, then she would have to move it. She said she would deal with the issue, but I told her she didn't have to, unless the neighbour becomes a bitch. I can see this is going to be fun! That's why working and living next door to the same people are not a good thing!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Mel, that sucks! She has no right acting that way and it's pretty cheeky she has it in YOUR yard. Especially since her son doesn't deserve it lol. You shouldn't have to deal with annoying people like that...I'd tell her what I really thought and blame the pregnancy hormones. :)


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I really want to, but I will get in trouble at work for it. So if she says anything outside of work, then I am sure my inner bitch will come out! I can see her trying to retaliate somehow, as well as her son (he's a huge trouble maker), so I am prepared to call the cops if I have to. 

She seriously needs to get some common sense. If she lived back in the city, would she put the trampoline in her neighbour's yard there?! I honestly don't think this girl is all there. She's 45 but acts like a 13 year old...it's awful. 

On another note, you guys almost got a belly picture last night. I couldn't quite coordinate the camera, myself and the mirror though, lol!


----------



## Allie84

OMG, a belly photo!! I can't wait!! Have hubby take one tonight? Or do the self timer. I want to see this baby bump! :)


----------



## msarkozi

I might get him to take one tonight.....OH said last night when I got home from work that I looked good, and I looked at him, and he was like you look pregnant, and he smiled. My friend this morning was like OMG your boobs look massive! lol! I've already gone up to a 46D (and I was a 40D before).....if they get much bigger, I don't know what I will do. I have a hard enough time finding bras as it is!


----------



## msarkozi

update: she came into my office and told me she is just cranky today...so i think she is ok now...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Melissa, I wana some me some of those big boobs, hahaha! You neighbour sounds like a bitch! Cut the trampoline if she dont move, ok ok maybe thats a but harsh!! 
Whats company housing?? I have never heard of that??

So AF got you Allie, I hope she leaves you soon or at least eases up a bit, its quite exciting starting a new cycle ay, well one the disapointment have worn off.xx


----------



## vickyd

Hey babes!!! I got my NT scan and papp-a test today and all is great!!!! I cried the whole hour before i got in to see the doc, during the whole US and on the car drive home....!!!! My eyes are like button holes at the mo and my nose looks like im going through bird flu!!!

Im sooo releived i cant put it into words.... The specialist said LO is most probably a girl!

Mel you just described my ultimate nightmare....living next door to someone from work....Seriously i got goose bumps just thinking about it...


----------



## Jaymes

Yay Vicky! I'm so happy for you! 

Mel... I have tons of bump pictures. We need to see yours! 

Allie, Sorry for AF. Starting a brand new cycle is always a good thing though. :-s

AFM... I am still spotting, it is still brown, but had to be red at some point right? The only thing that gets me through is the massive amount of MS I am having, and the super sore bb's, not to mention my super sized belly (WTF). Otherwise, I may just throw in the towel and have a glass of wine or two. :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes hun im sure that with all that MS everything is fine!! What do you mean super size belly??? You already have a bump??? Im still quite flat wearing my old jeans...


----------



## msarkozi

awe Vicky, I am so happy for you. Glad to hear everything is well. And chances of a little girl, how sweet!

Sassy - where we live, the company that I work for supplies us with housing to live in. So all of us work together and live by each other kind of thing. The company housing is great because we don't pay rent (just a taxable benefit), and they pay the utilities and property taxes, and they do all the repairs. The downside is, you don't get to choose where you live, you don't get all the repairs done, nor all the improvements that need to be done. 

I will work on the bump pictures for sure. It looks really good when I am bloated, so I will try to get OH to take one tonight. 

Jaymes - I am sure everything is ok too. When do you have a scan?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky - I'm sooooo happy for you, glad it all went well, ahh a little girl thats amazing. 

Dont like the sound of living next to people I work with, that must be horrid! Imagine when you throw pretend sickie then your neighbours see you out and about, hahaha nope I would definately hate that!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Melissa - Uh um bump pic plllleeeeeaaaaassseeeeeeeee.xxxx


----------



## Jaymes

This is what I mean...

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/4840834593_788468e48e_m.jpg https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4922876007_770d205996_m.jpg

The first picture is me at 4 weeks, and the second is me today which is 7w5d... I have gotten Gigantic!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh yay looking forward to a bump picture from you mel!

Jaymes some people do just bleed through their pregnancies and everything is fine, I'm sure you'll be ok. That is a good pregnancy bloat too! Is it uncomfortable?

Vicky - yay a little girl!! When will you find out for sure?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow Jaymes that really does look like a proper baby bump, you sure theres only 1 in there???Lol!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

ooooh, Jaymes with twins! wouldn't that be something?! :) 

Sassy, no worries...when you are faking sick in this Town, you stay home for sure....it would get back to the boss so easily because everyone knows everyone....so you just enjoy a nice day of sleeping and watching tv instead!


----------



## Jaymes

So far that is what the scans say. (EDIT: Not twins, just 1) I have been known to get huge and measure big throughout my pregnancies. I can already feel my uterus above my pubic bone when I'm laying down poking around my belly. A lot of it is bloat, but also I am only 5' tall, and I am also pretty short waisted which makes everything pop out sooner... If only I were taller.
My next scan is on the 31st.


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes wowza!!!!!! That is a proper bump girl!!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel - I like your thinking, so on your pretend sickies you just have a duvet day, sounds good to me!

Jaymes - I have always wanted to be short (I'm 5, 8) but never thought about the effect height would have when being pregnant. I prob wont show until 20 weeks.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky - Are we going to get a pink bump pic from you?? We can compare yours, Mels and Jaymes and guess the sex! xx


----------



## msarkozi

oh yes, I think Vicky needs one too:)


----------



## vickyd

Ill take a pic when i get a bump!!!!! Im exactly the same like before....i still fit in my tight jeans!!!!!!!


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies just wanted to say hi and I love reading everyone's posts. It keeps me going through this hard time. I'm starting to feel a little bit better and trying to stay positive and now I'm just waiting to ovulate. I haven't used an OPK's yet because I don't know if it's worth it or not...

I still find it hard to talk to friends and I didn't go to my friends birthday dinner party last night because I didn't want to face any questions from people like "are you going to have babies soon?"..."when are you going to have babies??"...I would have probably burst into tears on the spot. I swear I will never ask anyone that question ever again!!

Jaymes that is a great bump pic for so early!! If you are having ms I wouldn't worry at all! My SIL is 17 weeks and has been bleeding throughout her entire pregnancy so far. It obviously drives her crazy with stress but everything is ok.

Looking forward to seeing your bump pic Melissa!


----------



## vickyd

Yogi i think its best if you only go to social events you feel comfortable with. I always wondered why people asked others when they will be having babies...even before my losses i always thought that it was an insensitive question to ask as you never know if the couple is having fertility issues or what....Whenever someone asks me that now i always respond with " Why are you so interested in my reproductive activities???? you need a surrogate???" It shuts them up pretty quick!!!!!


----------



## yogi77

vickyd said:


> Yogi i think its best if you only go to social events you feel comfortable with. I always wondered why people asked others when they will be having babies...even before my losses i always thought that it was an insensitive question to ask as you never know if the couple is having fertility issues or what....Whenever someone asks me that now i always respond with " Why are you so interested in my reproductive activities???? you need a surrogate???" It shuts them up pretty quick!!!!!

hahaha love it... I must just have to try something like that next time I hear those questions!!


----------



## msarkozi

glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Yogi. It takes time for sure, and you will never forget, but the days do get easier as they go on. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

wonder how Meggles is doing at her new job...
Megg baby hope youre kicking ass!!!


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> Hey babes!!! I got my NT scan and papp-a test today and all is great!!!! I cried the whole hour before i got in to see the doc, during the whole US and on the car drive home....!!!! My eyes are like button holes at the mo and my nose looks like im going through bird flu!!!
> 
> Im sooo releived i cant put it into words.... The specialist said LO is most probably a girl!
> 
> Mel you just described my ultimate nightmare....living next door to someone from work....Seriously i got goose bumps just thinking about it...

Nice one Vicky!! :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

Roonsma - how are you? we haven't heard from you in awhile....hope all is well! 

I just ordered my first thing for the baby....I LOVE it!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







bear.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Gorgeous mel, perfect for those cold winters in Canada!


----------



## msarkozi

that was my thoughts too:) we can now shop online from GAP, so I did, lol.....my child is going to be my little snuggly bear, whethere they like it or not! :)


----------



## roonsma

msarkozi said:


> Roonsma - how are you? we haven't heard from you in awhile....hope all is well!
> 
> I just ordered my first thing for the baby....I LOVE it!!! :)

Hi i'm fine thanks for asking, everything seems to be ok! I still follow the disco thread to see how you gals are getting on.

Loving your snuggly suit for the little one x


----------



## Allie84

Hi roonsma! :wave:

Vicky, omg that is fantastic news!! :dance: :hugs:

yogi, we have all been there and it's so tough to have to think about things like what someone will say at a get together,etc...stuff you never thought of before. Do what you feel comfortable with....screw what anyone thinks. That was my attitude anyways, ha. Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Jaymes, omg that is a massive and super cute bump! 

I can't wait to see more bump pics. Vicky, no worries on the lack of bump, my good friend (who is about where i would have been sans miscarriage :cry:) lost 10 lbs during her 1st trimester. She's at 20 weeks and finally has a bump.

Megg, how was your first day?

I start my new position at 7 am tomorrow and I'm super nervous but getting excited. I'm going shopping for more clothes tonight haha. I need my 'first day at school' outfit. :)


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god mel that is gorgeous so happy for you cant wait to see pic of your bump.

Jaymes love the picture hope your ok try not to worry :hugs:

:happydance: woo hoo Vicky so happy it all went well for you :happydance:

Allie hope the :witch: leaves soon.

Yogi pleased your starting to feel a bit better I totally understand you not going out it took me ages before I felt ready to go and see people and then I had to have my hubby with me even then I did it in real baby steps literaly seeing close friends for short amounts of time and they knew what I had been through. Give yourself time and do things when you feel ready. We're all here for you.

AFM: well I am packing after nearly two weeks at my mum and dads I'm going back tomorrow. We are taking my niece back home to her mum then my parents are taking me home then they are going down to my brothers to see their new Grandson and help abit. I'm looking forward to seeing hubby (he went back last sunday as he had to work this week) and checking house it still in one piece!! Think I'll be Ov this weekend so I know what we will be doing over the bank holiday :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

lol, that's awesome Allie! I hope you enjoy your first day tomorrow:) 

have you had a scan at all yet roonsma?


----------



## LucyJ

Allie hope all goes well for you tomorrow enjoy and good luck!! Have fun shopping.


----------



## roonsma

msarkozi said:


> lol, that's awesome Allie! I hope you enjoy your first day tomorrow:)
> 
> have you had a scan at all yet roonsma?

Yes, had one at 7+4 which now seems aaaaages ago! all was good then and i've still got symptoms and the start of a bump(i think) so hoping all is great still. Next scan is the NT one and its next tues... pooping my pants.

Hi Allie! xx


----------



## roonsma

Mel..... have you been on the March Mummies today? I can't find it anywhere!! :dohh: x


----------



## msarkozi

is the NT one to find out about disorders? I know what you mean though...I had my scan at 7+2, and now I have to wait until October for my next one...I'll almost be 20 weeks by then! 

I popped in there a couple times today....If you go to User CP and click on List Subscriptions, it will show in there


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, that's awesome news. I'm totally not surprised babe! I love your response for people who ask about having babies. I've had so many strangers and clients ask me. It always shocks me. 

Yogi, I struggle with social events as well. I feel like my life revolves around my losses and then getting back on the ttc wagon. Sometimes I don't feel like I have anything to talk about with people. Since I've had 3 losses, most people know not to ask me about babies. However, I feel like I can't make random chit chat anymore. I barely even watch the news anymore to talk about current events. I feel like I'm in a ttc vortex. It's probably not healthy. When I do go to events I ask lots of questions of the other people so I don't have to answer anything about myself. Otherwise I'd be telling them about all of you since you've all become my life!

Jaymes, that is one big bump for 7 weeks! Nice work lady. Mel, we want to see yours now.

Lucy, you better get busy this weekend babe! I'm cheering for you.

Good luck at the job Allie. You'll be great. I heart retail therapy, it always makes me feel better!

Hi Roonsma, glad things are going well!

Not much from me today. Going to get acupuncture tonight. It's my idea of heaven....


----------



## Megg33k

Soooo.... I'm here! Uhm... Everyone seems to have such good news... and I'm the one about to bring it all down! Sorry in advance! I HATE MY JOB! I was miserable all freakin' day! Let's go down the list, shall we?

1. I woke up at 4am for no apparent reason and couldn't sleep anymore.
2. I only got 3.5 hours of sleep.
3. I arrived @ work to find out that security knew nothing of me or my starting.
4. I waited 25 minutes just to be escorted in to the building.
5. I was then told that I was supposed to start YESTERDAY, which no one told me.
6. I was dropped off with some guy to listen to him take calls (at least he was funny).
7. I listened to calls from 8:30am until 1:30pm... BOOOORING!
8. No one really told me anything all day about what I should be doing.
9. None of my accounts were set up, so I couldn't do much of anything anyway.
10. I couldn't get my badge made, because the supervisor filled out the request wrong.
11. My "training" is just a series of boring online tutorials.
12. The room we're in is about 85 degrees (29C) after 12pm.
13. No one told me when to even show up tomorrow.
14. I would rather amputate my own feet than ever wear the shoes I wore today again.
15. I came home crying!

I've had better days! :(


----------



## Dazed

Oh, poor meggie! So sorry babe. We all have those days. I used to work for a woman that would make me cry everyday.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Meggles! :hugs: Hope you have better days!


----------



## Allie84

Ohh Megg, so sorry about your day! :hugs: It certainly sounds awful. I hope tomorrow goes much, much better for you! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

omg my dad makes me laugh...this is his status on facebook: 

Dear Cabelas... I have been looking through your lastest fall catelogue and was unable to find any large bore rifles that might be suitable for our new GRAND-SON / grand daughter. If this is a special order item,could you please let me know who I am to contact so I can get this on time for the birth of our grand child... PS... just in case, do you offer them in camo pink!!!

For those that don't know, Cabelas is a huge hunting/fishing store


----------



## Megg33k

That's hilarious, Mel! I love it!


----------



## msarkozi

I suggested we start with a fishing pole instead of a rifle, lol. 

No bump picture tonight...the bump is in hiding!


----------



## heart tree

Megg :hugs:

Crappy days should be shot out of existence with pink camo rifles.


----------



## yogi77

LOL that's awesome Melissa


----------



## msarkozi

yes, as you can tell, girl or boy, they will be hunting/fishing with grandpa! I love it because my brother has a girl (will be 2 in December), and my parents never get to see her or anything. I haven't even seen her since she was 2 days old. His wife has torn the family apart. So now they are actually going to get to be grandparents with this baby. I am going to enjoy watching them with their grandchild, the way grandparents should be able to!


----------



## Allie84

Aww, that's great Mel. Your dad sure is excited to be a grandpa, it's really cute!

My parents were over tonight and my mom with 'no pressure', as she put it, asked about grandchildren. She said she had a dream of me in maternity clothing. She doesn't know of my miscarriage as I don't want to upset her unnecessarily, but if she only knew how hard I was trying.

Hearty, I've been thinking of what you mentioned earlier about living in a ttc vortex. I totally feel that way, as well. I was thinking about something and said to Alex, 'Oh, I'll have to tell the girls on Disco Derail!' I thought of it before I thought of telling my bff (who lives in Scotland, so is rather far away...we moved there together and she stayed..thank God for Skype). I know part of it has to do with the fact that with moving from Colorado last year I left all of my social circle behind, and I don't really have many people up here. It's an awkward stage between college and motherhood, two avenues in which people make up their social circles. TTC and BnB have really become my socialization since my miscarriage at the end of April. I sometimes find it hard to identify with my old friends as they are not only still in Colorado but also at a stage where they don't understand ttc and miscarriages and all the emotion and mental energy it entails. I'm just really grateful to have a group of wonderful women who understand me! 

I'm off to bed to get up super early for the new job. Eek! Good night everyone!


----------



## heart tree

Well said Allie. I'm a little beyond the in between of school and motherhood at 35 (almost 36...gulp!) But I do know what you mean. Most of my friends from college have children. I don't like talking to them, because it is all they talk about and it makes me feel inadequate. The nice thing about San Francisco is that people tend to get married and have children much later in life. None of my friends have children here. But, they aren't as driven to ttc like I am. I feel like I have no one to talk to except the B&B girls sometimes. 

All I ever think about besides work is getting pregnant and my miscarriages. It's really all I want to talk about but I know my friends wouldn't understand. I love being able to talk about it all day long here and not feel like a freak.

Good luck at the new job. Did you get a back to school outfit?


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm always available to talk without you feeling like a freak, Hearty! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I am in the same camp too Allie. I'm 26 and married, but no kids. My friends from university all live in London and are career girls - mostly single, no plans for kids until they're a lot older. So I don't spend that much time with them as much as i'd like. My married friends are all in their thirties and have kids, so never invite me to anything as it'll all be 'baby talk' as they put it so I feel a little lost sometimes.


----------



## vickyd

Poor meggles!!!! To be honest though i think all first days at work suck! I remember mine, actually the whole week, as the day from hell! I got shown the lab and pretty much left on my own to figure what the hell to do!!! I had no training whatsoever!!!!!! I make it my purpose now to help newbies as much as i can so that they dont go through what i did.... I really hope that it gets better for you babe!

Allie good luck with the new job sweetie, hope yours goes much smoother!!!!

Hearty none of my Uni friends have kids, or married and actually most arent even in a relationship!!!!! They think im the weirdo for wanting kids and getting married so young...34!!!!! On the other hand hubby's friends all were all married years before us and most of them have kids by now. Since we socialise more with them, i get the baby questions all the time even though they know about my losses. I just come up with witty/nasty replies which make hubby squirm but i figure if you are insensitive enough to ask, get ready to hear whatever i dish!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I agree, Vic... with everything you said! Hoping the job bit gets better... or else it will get gone!

I actually avoid making friends who I think might have babies before me. I'm such a bitch! LOL That mostly leaves me with the parts of the gay community who aren't family oriented... and... uhm... singles who aren't even trying to date or couples who are worse off than we are! We have one couple that we only met up with once... They've already had 2 failed IVF cycles and are looking to adopt now. I have one friend who has a 1 year old boy, but she's not currently with anyone to fall pregnant again. And, that's mostly it! How sad! :(

P.S. Regarding the couple looking to adopt... She actually blatantly said we probably wouldn't speak anymore if I got pregnant. Well... More like, we wouldn't speak anymore after I had a baby. If I had kids when she met me, it would be fine. Even a pregnancy would be fine. But, if I actually had a baby, she couldn't really be around me anymore... even away from the baby. It was awkward. I didn't really know how to respond, tbh. It didn't help that I was pretty sure I was pregnant again when we met them, and I was... sort of. I mean, it was the very beginning of my 2nd loss. But, I never quite brought it up to them. She knew I'd lost one already and said I should be happy I could get pregnant... Gee, thanks!


----------



## vickyd

She sounds very charming....!!! WTF?????
Why dont you just stop being friends now since you will be having a baby in 2011???? Get it over with i say...!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> She sounds very charming....!!! WTF?????
> Why dont you just stop being friends now since you will be having a baby in 2011???? Get it over with i say...!!!!!

Well... We aren't entirely friends. We just met them for dinner once. They were lovely... except that bit. It was a real shame. I guess its just her coping mechanism. At least she told me upfront and didn't decide to spring it on me during labor or something! I can see it now... 

Facebook update: Megan Eli is at the hospital... IN LABOR!
Her response : I hate to tell you this, but we can't be friends anymore. Sorry!

:rofl: Ah well... I think its why we haven't seen them again. I was clear that I expect to have a baby, and sooner than later. It probably turned her off a bit! :shrug: I wasn't going to say I'd give up for her! LOL

P.S. Boobs aaaaaaaaaaaaache! How can someone with such rubbish progesterone have such sore boobies?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thanks for accepting my friend's request Megg. Nothing about TTC/Pregnancy on FB though please! :)


----------



## vickyd

Megg do your boobies always hurt at this time of the cycle?


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Thanks for accepting my friend's request Megg. Nothing about TTC/Pregnancy on FB though please! :)

That's the unwritten rule! :) I would never! :hugs: Thanks for adding me!!!



vickyd said:


> Megg do your boobies always hurt at this time of the cycle?

Uhm... Yes, but not usually quite so badly. They were really achy last night. So, a bit more than normal.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, your chart looks great. Are you taking progesterone now? If not, maybe you are producing more this cycle.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, your chart looks great. Are you taking progesterone now? If not, maybe you are producing more this cycle.

Nope! I couldn't get any prescribed. Today is my first chance at it! I would love to be producing more this cycle! I really couldn't be producing LESS! LOL

Of course, I have that huge dip today... but we'll just call it an implantation dip for fun. It won't be until my temp doesn't go back up tomorrow that I'll change my mind and be sad! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Have you thought about using progesterone cream? I use it after ovulation. Once I get pregnant I'll go on the suppositories, but they wouldn't give them to me until I get a BFP. So until then, I'm using the cream after Ov. It's less concentrated than the suppositories, but in my mind every bit helps!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Have you thought about using progesterone cream? I use it after ovulation. Once I get pregnant I'll go on the suppositories, but they wouldn't give them to me until I get a BFP. So until then, I'm using the cream after Ov. It's less concentrated than the suppositories, but in my mind every bit helps!

Yes! I actually have some! But, I thought it best not to use anything this cycle, in case they want to repeat blood work of any sort. I don't want to taint it. Depending on how today goes, I might start using it tonight or tomorrow... just for the last week of my 2ww. But, I'm hoping they'll tell me to start on prescribed supplements straight away! We shall see! 

I so desperately just want to find out I'm pregnant and know that I'm either suffering through the job for my baby... or quit knowing that I'm going to be a SAHM soon! That's what my mom and aunt both said... I'm only doing it until I become a SAHM! I guess its good that they're positive about it. Of course, my aunt pointed out that if it stresses me out so much, its probably not going to be very helpful in the conception process. Which, I can totally see! I don't think it would be particularly healthy for me to stress like yesterday in early pregnancy either. So, we'll see what happens. 

I just want some sort of progress! Some sort of step toward getting a sticky bean! I'm so worried he'll be awful! Anyway, I have to get the hell outta here! Its getting late! Gotta head to the appointment! Think positive, progressive thoughts for me?


----------



## vickyd

POSITIVE THOUGHTS coming your way babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX FX FX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Love my FS! :cloud9: I'll update my journal and link to it in here when the post is done! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Thinking about you Meggles. Hope the day an appt. go well. Positive thoughts. Can't wait to read your journal. Off to work myself right now and won't be in front of a computer for many hours. Will check back later.

Hi vicky!!!


----------



## vickyd

Hello Darling Hearty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im so enjoying not going into work!!! I watched the last 3 episodes of True Blood...SOOOO HOTTTT!!!! I want Eric right here right now!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I really need to go to work now! I'm 2 episodes behind on True Blood. Tim started watching it with me and he's holding it up. I'm so annoyed! I want to know what happens!!! Are you in the current season? Eric is so hot!

I'm really, really, really off to work now. Wish I could chat more. Glad you are enjoying your time off. xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Yeah i just watched the latest episode....Its getting sexier every new episode man!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hello Darling Hearty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Im so enjoying not going into work!!! I watched the last 3 episodes of True Blood...SOOOO HOTTTT!!!! I want Eric right here right now!!!!

Mmmm.... TRUE BLOOD! *drool* I <3 that show!!! Soooooooo HOT!

AFM... The appointment went great! I <3 my FS! You can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!


----------



## vickyd

Megg great news with the FS!!!! It must be a relief that you now have a clear cut strategy, limbo land and not having a plan really sucks! I kinda hope this is your month though!!!

p.s IVF is soooo expensive in the states.....Here it is 2000 euro per cycle at the top clinic which has 50% sucess rate!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I just read your journal post. I'm so glad you found someone who is going to work with you. I like the option you are leaning towards. I wish my insurance covered any of those options but it doesn't. I'd have to pay out of pocket for everything including Clomid! I agree with Vicky, I hope it is your month too. Doesn't hurt to do the progesterone cream! Your doc said that if you have good quality eggs, progesterone is a non issue, right? How do you know you have good quality eggs? I didn't know they could determine that. That's my biggest fear, that my eggs are spoiled. 

Ok, I'm about to admit something that I will never repeat anywhere else. Part of my job is meeting clients in their homes. I had it set in my head today that I had to leave my house at 10am to get to my appointment. As I got in the car at 10am I realized my appointment was at 10am! It takes me at least 45 minutes to drive there, so there was no way I'd get there in time. I had to pull over in the car and lie to the guy. I told him I blew a flat tire and was waiting for the tow truck to fix it. I'm a HORRIBLE liar. I feel like such an ass. I'm usually so prompt and organized. I'm horrified at myself right now. I honestly think I got distracted with myself. I set my CBFM this morning, I checked in with B&B and I went to the gym. I was so pre-occupied with myself that I totally f-ed up! 

Oh, I feel better telling someone. I'm not even going to tell Tim!

At least I can chat for a little while now. I have another appointment at 1pm. I HAVE to leave here at noon which is in an hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty bless you, you are so cute!!!! Is this the first time you messed up a work appointment???? If only i could list the many times ive come up with the most unbelievable scenarios to justify absence, late arrival, being spaced out in meetings due to severe hangovers :rofl::rofl:

There is no way to check the quality of eggs, only the reserve but they speculate that if there is deminished reserve then the quality is also not top.
I asked two specialists about this as it is my fear aswell, they dismissed this as i get pregnant easily. Apparently if you can get pregnant relatively easily that is an idication of good quality eggs. Who knows really????


----------



## heart tree

Yes, this is the first time I've messed up. The reason I feel so bad is because it isn't my boss or another co-worker I flaked on. It is a client who needs emotional support and help figuring out how to take care of her mother with Alzheimer's. She and her husband were very understanding. Now I have to meet with them on Friday when I was planning to work from home that day. Damn!

That's what I thought about the egg quality. My reserve is very good and I also get pregnant easily so I guess my quality is good too. My concern is how late I ovulate. I thought my quality might not be as good because of that and that is the reason I keep having miscarriages. I really, really, really want the progesterone to work for me next time I get preggers. I know there isn't a lot of hard evidence that it works, but I have to put all of my good quality eggs into that basket!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i read an article the other day about late ovulation in regards to MC. Apparently there is a connection although not concrete as there are not enough clinical studies...Once again taboo stands in the way of science and progression. They state that by injecting HCG they can overcome the problem. Heres the link, some of it may seem medical jargon but if you read it a few times it makes sence.
https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/11/10/2304.pdf


----------



## heart tree

That article is interesting and depresses me. My FS didn't seem to think my late ovulation was an issue. I've always thought it might be. He said I could try clomid to jump start my ovulation. I've been hesitant. Now I don't know. I wish I had insurance to cover all of this! Once I get my HSG, nothing else is covered. If I want to investigate getting HCG injections or anything else, I have to pay for all of it! WAAAAAHHHHH!!!! :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Knowledge is never depressing hun cause it arms you and gets you closer to your goal!!! Listen we all know that doctors dont have all the answers, i mean heck my doc is like the king of agnostics i feel sometimes. Doesnt believe in this, doesnt believe in that seems like all he believes in is luck!!!!! Do you now that he recommended only standard dose of folic acid?????!!!!!! Im like no ill be taking 5 mg thanks..... We have to take control of our bodies!!! Try and see if you can find more info on late ovulation and mc and take this to your fs to discuss. It could be nonsence or it could provide a solution.


----------



## heart tree

You are right Vicky, knowledge is power. It just makes me mad that no one is even blinking when I tell them that I ovulate late. It really bugs me. I'm still taking baby aspirin even though my FS said it didn't work last time, so I don't need it this time. I'm also taking 5mg of folic acid. 

I'll email him this article and see what he thinks. I can't bear the thought of another mc, but in some ways I feel like I'm destined to have at least one more. I don't know why I think that, I just do. 

I've read a lot about late ovulation and the things I've read have been all across the board. Some say it means your eggs are bad quality. Some say it doesn't matter as long as you can get pregnant. This article is the only one that I've read that has some sort of research behind it. I'll keep investigating. 

After my first mc, my ovulation started coming on a bit earlier. With any luck, it will come on even earlier now. How nice would that be??? Time will tell.


----------



## vickyd

Honey please dont say "youre destined to have another MC" what does that even mean???? No one knows what the future holds, heck i just had a really great scan at almost 12 weeks and im still sure that something is wrong with the baby.... What i do is read articles from scientific journals that are based on some kind of clinical research. They offer a more subtantiated point of view than most junk on the net. Then i discuss with my doc and i try to meet him halfway. 
Arm yurself with as much knowledge, the kind that docs cannot ignore.


----------



## heart tree

I know I don't have a crystal ball, but I can't shake this feeling. I know it is dumb, but it sticks with me. It must be a defense mechanism.

I'll do some more research and see what he says. I'll ask for another specialist if he doesn't listen. I'm pissed and I want answers!

Ok, I really, really, really, really have to go to my next appointment now. Hope you have a good rest of your day. Thanks for your support. 

xoxo


----------



## vickyd

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone well I'm back home its been a long day!!

You girls are very wise :hugs:

Hearty it is so good to have you back and I agree with Vicky talk to your dr's go with a much info as you can and demand answers you deserve for them to listen to you and to help.

Megg sorry your first day at work was rubbish but yay for you appointment going well so happy for you :happydance::happydance:

Allie I totally understand what you and hearty mean about TTC, its hard to talk to people about lossing my little one and trying to conceive again as I always get: dont think about it and it will happen, you have to move forward etc etc they dont realise that I need to talk as it allows me to cope and feel hopefull and my god I need to feel hopefull. Some of my friends are great but they just dont understand as they havnt been through it (which I am pleased about wouldnt want them to). Sadly I do have a couple of close friends who have been through what we have all been through two of them have gone on to have healthy pregnancies and my other friend hasn't started try again yet. I am so thankfully for you lovely ladies I dont know what I would do without you as I can say exactly how I feel and talk about anything.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

My brain is mush. I'm overwhelmed by life! My first day went better than Megg's, I'm pretty sure. My assignment has been changed from autism to emotionally disturbed students. I can tell it's going to be a challenging but interesting year. hearty and lucy can I'm sure identify with the emotional taxation that goes into working with children with emotional disorders. I'm still processing my day.

I was home for 5 minutes and my parents called me with drama. Between their health problems and mental issues and marital woes, I feel I pretty much raise my parents. I am constantly taking care of them and parenting them. It's also very emotionally taxing. Between them and my job, I'm ready for a nap but instead I am taking my mom to the mall to get her away from my dad to give him a bit of a break. 

hearty and vicky, what constitutes late ovulation? is it having long cycles? (like mine...35 days usually, longer the past two cycles since mc-27 and 48 days respectively)

Also, I bought a basal body therm. Can I start temping tomorrow on CD3 or should I have started from CD1?

Sorry for my self-centered post. I'll respond with more thought later tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, I just read your journal post. I'm so glad you found someone who is going to work with you. I like the option you are leaning towards. I wish my insurance covered any of those options but it doesn't. I'd have to pay out of pocket for everything including Clomid! I agree with Vicky, I hope it is your month too. Doesn't hurt to do the progesterone cream! *Your doc said that if you have good quality eggs, progesterone is a non issue, right? How do you know you have good quality eggs? I didn't know they could determine that. That's my biggest fear, that my eggs are spoiled. *
> 
> Ok, I'm about to admit something that I will never repeat anywhere else. Part of my job is meeting clients in their homes. I had it set in my head today that I had to leave my house at 10am to get to my appointment. As I got in the car at 10am I realized my appointment was at 10am! It takes me at least 45 minutes to drive there, so there was no way I'd get there in time. I had to pull over in the car and lie to the guy. I told him I blew a flat tire and was waiting for the tow truck to fix it. I'm a HORRIBLE liar. I feel like such an ass. I'm usually so prompt and organized. I'm horrified at myself right now. I honestly think I got distracted with myself. I set my CBFM this morning, I checked in with B&B and I went to the gym. I was so pre-occupied with myself that I totally f-ed up!
> 
> Oh, I feel better telling someone. I'm not even going to tell Tim!
> 
> At least I can chat for a little while now. I have another appointment at 1pm. I HAVE to leave here at noon which is in an hour and 15 minutes.

I don't think I was as clear as I should have been on that. Sorry! I mean... That was what he said... but you're understanding it differently than he meant it. He was suggesting that there is any problem with the quality of eggs I have in my ovarian reserve. My FSH was low on CD3, which would suggest that I have a good # in reserve and likely not bad quality either. He was suggesting that I was producing less than optimal eggs due to poor/weak ovulation. Its not anything inherently wrong with my eggs... Its with my body's execution in developing them before ovulation. He said they have the potential to be USDA Grade A eggs... but my body's just not doing a good enough job of maturing them so that they reach their full potential! I hope that makes sense?

And, aww... Its okay to put yourself first once in a great while. I know you feel bad about it... but it'll be okay! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Hearty bless you, you are so cute!!!! Is this the first time you messed up a work appointment???? If only i could list the many times ive come up with the most unbelievable scenarios to justify absence, late arrival, being spaced out in meetings due to severe hangovers :rofl::rofl:
> 
> There is no way to check the quality of eggs, only the reserve but they speculate that if there is deminished reserve then the quality is also not top.
> I asked two specialists about this as it is my fear aswell, they dismissed this as i get pregnant easily. Apparently if you can get pregnant relatively easily that is an idication of good quality eggs. Who knows really????

I was so scared of my FSH test... I was in tears worried that they'd say I had POF or something... but, as my doc said, "Nah! You're ovaries are kickin'!" LOL Its just my ovulation that sucks! Boo to shitty ovulation! 



heart tree said:


> Yes, this is the first time I've messed up. The reason I feel so bad is because it isn't my boss or another co-worker I flaked on. It is a client who needs emotional support and help figuring out how to take care of her mother with Alzheimer's. She and her husband were very understanding. Now I have to meet with them on Friday when I was planning to work from home that day. Damn!
> 
> That's what I thought about the egg quality. My reserve is very good and I also get pregnant easily so I guess my quality is good too. My concern is how late I ovulate. I thought my quality might not be as good because of that and that is the reason I keep having miscarriages. I really, really, really want the progesterone to work for me next time I get preggers. I know there isn't a lot of hard evidence that it works, but I have to put all of my good quality eggs into that basket!

Late ovulation can be linked with weak/poor ovulation... So, it would very much go along with what he said. 



Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My brain is mush. I'm overwhelmed by life! My first day went better than Megg's, I'm pretty sure. My assignment has been changed from autism to emotionally disturbed students. I can tell it's going to be a challenging but interesting year. hearty and lucy can I'm sure identify with the emotional taxation that goes into working with children with emotional disorders. I'm still processing my day.
> 
> I was home for 5 minutes and my parents called me with drama. Between their health problems and mental issues and marital woes, I feel I pretty much raise my parents. I am constantly taking care of them and parenting them. It's also very emotionally taxing. Between them and my job, I'm ready for a nap but instead I am taking my mom to the mall to get her away from my dad to give him a bit of a break.
> 
> hearty and vicky, what constitutes late ovulation? is it having long cycles? (like mine...35 days usually, longer the past two cycles since mc-27 and 48 days respectively)
> 
> Also, I bought a basal body therm. Can I start temping tomorrow on CD3 or should I have started from CD1?
> 
> Sorry for my self-centered post. I'll respond with more thought later tonight. :hugs:

Anything beyond a 35 day cycle is no longer considered a "normal" length. You can totally start temping on CD3. No biggie! Those 1st 3 temps won't make any difference at all! I swear! :hugs:

As far as Vicky's doc not believing in anything... I was quite impressed when this FS said he DID believe in charting. In fact, he said he believes in charting about anything you can chart! Keeping track of things is, in his opinion, the best thing anyone can do! :yipee:

P.S. My uterus is achy. I know that probably sounds weird... but its sort of sore... like I did some sort of exercise I'm not used to. But, I didn't... and I don't know what that exercise would even be. Its definitely in my uterus region... very low abdominal area. What causes that?


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I agree with Megg, go ahead and start temping! I actually don't even bother temping during my period because I know I'm not going to miss any great information. But, to get in the habit, I would start temping tomorrow morning if I were you. In fact, I'm going to start tomorrow myself on CD 7. I haven't temped since before my pregnancy. Back to the old drawing board!

Also, I agree with Megg that anything from 35 days on is considered a long cycle. I have heard of women ovulating on day 40 and having a healthy baby. I honestly think the jury is still out on this one because there isn't enough research. Ideally though, it would be better if we were ovulating between days 14 and 19. 

Sounds like you have a very tough job. I used to think I wanted to work with children, but I actually now work with seniors. I much prefer it to be honest. 

Megg, what's POF? What was your FSH? I think mine was 5. I'm guessing that since I ovulate regularly every month and I get pregnant pretty easily, I'm doing ok on the reserves.

I have no idea why your uterus feels like it has exercised. That is so strange. Maybe it's a little bub in there snuggling in???


----------



## Dazed

OK Megg... I litterally started crossing my fingers and toes for you at work. NO LIE! I know its weird (REALLY weird), but I was.


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to cross fingers and toes too....there, I did it! I'm crossing my eyes also just in case.


----------



## Dazed

heart tree said:


> I'm going to cross fingers and toes too....there, I did it! I'm crossing my eyes also just in case.

Nice one:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Allie, I agree with Megg, go ahead and start temping! I actually don't even bother temping during my period because I know I'm not going to miss any great information. But, to get in the habit, I would start temping tomorrow morning if I were you. In fact, I'm going to start tomorrow myself on CD 7. I haven't temped since before my pregnancy. Back to the old drawing board!
> 
> Also, I agree with Megg that anything from 35 days on is considered a long cycle. I have heard of women ovulating on day 40 and having a healthy baby. I honestly think the jury is still out on this one because there isn't enough research. Ideally though, it would be better if we were ovulating between days 14 and 19.
> 
> Sounds like you have a very tough job. I used to think I wanted to work with children, but I actually now work with seniors. I much prefer it to be honest.
> 
> Megg, what's POF? What was your FSH? I think mine was 5. I'm guessing that since I ovulate regularly every month and I get pregnant pretty easily, I'm doing ok on the reserves.
> 
> I have no idea why your uterus feels like it has exercised. That is so strange. Maybe it's a little bub in there snuggling in???

POF = Premature Ovarian Failure! Its scary! I don't like it!

My FSH was 3.4. I think you're doing just fine, hun! :hugs:

I don't know! That would be how it'd go... I'd get pregnant the cycle before I could get IUI! LOL I don't know... Its an odd sensation... and my boobs are still pretty sore! I don't get it!



Dazed said:


> OK Megg... I litterally started crossing my fingers and toes for you at work. NO LIE! I know its weird (REALLY weird), but I was.

That's not so weird! It made me smile really BIG! :hugs: Thank you!!! :flower:



heart tree said:


> I'm going to cross fingers and toes too....there, I did it! I'm crossing my eyes also just in case.

Ha! Love it! Thank you, Hearty! I just adore you! Sweet and funny! You should have posted a pic of the crossed eyes... just to prove it! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Our camera is still broken! We're in the market for a new one. 

My boobs have only hurt when I was pregnant and when I was using progesterone cream. Sounds to me like you might be producing progesterone right now. Maybe because you are pregnant!!!


----------



## Megg33k

That would be something! :wacko: I mean, they usually are a little tender to the touch after O, but they don't usually ache. Its passive normally, but I can feel them just sitting here! Hmph! Only time will tell at this point, I guess! I just can't even bear the thought of a possible loss again when I'm so close to getting help! That would be unfortunate!


----------



## heart tree

Don't think about a loss or even a possible one. Things are out of your hands at the moment. Definitely start the progesterone cream just in case.


----------



## Megg33k

I did this afternoon, and I will again tonight and from here on out! I don't know what to even wish for! This is an awful feeling! You're right... Nothing I can do now but wait, hope, and do my best! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Good, I'm glad you are using the cream. Don't forget that the cream will increase your temps! 

Hubby just got home, so we're off to have some dinner. Good night!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Everything crossed here for you Megg. This time I had low low down pains from about 6DPO and i'm still getting little tingly sensations.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Thanks, Cesca! :hugs:

I'll remember, Hearty! Thanks for reminding me though! Ya never know with me! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Megg how was your second day at work???


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg how was your second day at work???

Only about 3 hours! LOL It was better... Not great, but not bad. I'm going to try and stick it out a bit longer to see how it goes. If I can't do it, then I can't do it. But if I can... then I must! Its time to be a big girl and do things I don't necessarily want to do!

How are you doing? xxx


----------



## vickyd

Im so proud of you babes!!!!! 
Im ok, ive become a total couch potatoe for the first time in 15 years!!! It feels great! I wonder how ill go back to work next week.....GRRRR!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone? I dont know what to do with myself its so strange being at home on my own, so used to being at my parents running around after my niece and having my mum to talk too. I suppose I should do some housework and washing. I wish the sun would come out and the rain would stop!!


----------



## vickyd

Luce do what im doing, vegging out on the sofa watching re runs of Hills season 4!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

That sounds like a really good way to spend a day!! I'm on the sofa now watching friends but also doing work on my laptop well checking our finances that counts at work doesnt it?!!


----------



## vickyd

Checking finances is definately work of the worst kind babes!!!! Dont feel guilty for being a couch potatoe! We deserve it girl!


----------



## LucyJ

Ahhhh I hate looking at finances wish I hadn't now but guess it had to be done its a bit worse than I thought but hubby should get a cheque today which will help. I seriously need to get some supply work when the schools go back but I am going to try not to let it stress me out as want to be relaxed for TTC!!

I'm glad your taking it easy Vicky you deserve to put your feet up and relax.

:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I've got my doctors appointment in two hours and I am so nervous.

They did a full blood check three weeks ago so I'm due to get the results, and then tell him I'm pregnant again.

I have no idea what to expect or even what the breakdown of tests they've done is! I rang the reception yesterday to check all the results were in and she was going through them and I hear lupus, platelets and hormones among others....


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca thinking of you hope it goes well I'm sure it will try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Everything is normal!!!!!!!!!! :D

My iron levels were slightly low but nothing to worry about, and it showed an inflamation of something on my body, but I had a nasty cold when they took the blood so that will explain it.

Dr said I have just been so unbelievably unlucky and that statistically from here after a normal blood reading it is highly unlikely I will miscarry again. I hope he's right.

He's refered me to the midwife and requested an early scan. I reminded him that I did that last time and they wouldn't scan me and I ended up having to pay privately otherwise I wouldn't have found out until 12weeks it was over, and he said to contact him when I'm 8-9 weeks if they won't do an early scan and he'll call in some favours at the hospital. Again, I hope he's right.

I feel like one major milestone is over with. I have so many more to get through in the next 7 weeks, but I feel on cloud 9 at the moment!!


----------



## msarkozi

glad to hear that appointment went well Cesca


----------



## LucyJ

Thats fantastic news :happydance: 

Sounds like your dr is lovely and will provide you with plenty of support. :flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So glad your appointment went well Cesca, very happy for you.xx


----------



## Jaymes

So glad all went well Cesca!


----------



## Allie84

Great news, Cesca! It sounds like you have a good doctor.

Vicky, couch potato-ness sounds lovely, enjoy it while you can! 

Megg, FX FX FX!!! I need to go back through your journal and get caught up on your news. How was day #3 at work?

Mel, I keep checking back for that bump pic!

Hearty, don't sweat flaking on a client. Everyone is entitled to mess up now and then, and with everything you've gone through this summer, I wouldn 't feel bad about it. Easier said than done, of course.

My second day at work went well. Better than the first day. Vicky's right, first days are never the greatest. I work with really nice students and teachers so far and I love a challenge. I love having a job where I know I can make a difference.

:hugs: How is everyone? Cazz, we miss you!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Im so proud of you babes!!!!!
> Im ok, ive become a total couch potatoe for the first time in 15 years!!! It feels great! I wonder how ill go back to work next week.....GRRRR!!!

Thanks, honey! :)

You've become a couch potato? How do you think it felt to go back after 611 days??? :rofl:



prgirl_cesca said:


> Everything is normal!!!!!!!!!! :D
> 
> My iron levels were slightly low but nothing to worry about, and it showed an inflamation of something on my body, but I had a nasty cold when they took the blood so that will explain it.
> 
> Dr said I have just been so unbelievably unlucky and that statistically from here after a normal blood reading it is highly unlikely I will miscarry again. I hope he's right.
> 
> He's refered me to the midwife and requested an early scan. I reminded him that I did that last time and they wouldn't scan me and I ended up having to pay privately otherwise I wouldn't have found out until 12weeks it was over, and he said to contact him when I'm 8-9 weeks if they won't do an early scan and he'll call in some favours at the hospital. Again, I hope he's right.
> 
> I feel like one major milestone is over with. I have so many more to get through in the next 7 weeks, but I feel on cloud 9 at the moment!!

Fantastic news! :hugs: Can't wait for scan pics of beanie!



Allie84 said:


> Great news, Cesca! It sounds like you have a good doctor.
> 
> Vicky, couch potato-ness sounds lovely, enjoy it while you can!
> 
> Megg, FX FX FX!!! I need to go back through your journal and get caught up on your news. How was day #3 at work?
> 
> Mel, I keep checking back for that bump pic!
> 
> Hearty, don't sweat flaking on a client. Everyone is entitled to mess up now and then, and with everything you've gone through this summer, I wouldn 't feel bad about it. Easier said than done, of course.
> 
> My second day at work went well. Better than the first day. Vicky's right, first days are never the greatest. I work with really nice students and teachers so far and I love a challenge. I love having a job where I know I can make a difference.
> 
> :hugs: How is everyone? Cazz, we miss you!

Sounds like you're liking the job better! Yay! Making a difference is nice!

3rd day was decent. I was supposed to do classroom training for about 4.5 hours, but the trainer had to pick up her daughter from school because she was sick apparently. So, by 9am I was doing all the typing whilst the "senior agent" did the talking. And, by 10:30, I was doing both. Just after 1pm, I was told that my other training was effectually cancelled because I obviously don't need it. So, tomorrow I'm still with a "senior agent" and Monday they will throw me to the wolves all by myself! LOL I guess that's good! The day went quick at least!!!

We do miss you, Caz!


----------



## msarkozi

I will try tonight.....I have to get it when I am bloated so it looks better, lol


----------



## heart tree

Good news Cesca! Yay!



> So, tomorrow I'm still with a "senior agent" and Monday they will throw me to the wolves all by myself!

Megg, hopefully they are hot wolves like Alicide in True Blood!

Allie, glad work was a little better today.

I'm having such AF issues right now. As this is the first one since the mc, it is all wacky. It's been very light the whole way through. I'm on CD7 and thought I was wrapping it up until I had a gush of red blood while at the gym. Lovely. Luckily I was wearing black pants. Since then no blood, just a little brown spotting, but I've had mild cramping all day. I never cramp this late in my cycle. I know all my hormones are still adjusting, I'm just annoyed at how long this period is. I have my HSG on Monday and I'm not supposed to be bleeding. I really, really hope I'm not. I can't bear the thought of waiting another cycle for this test, I just want it to be over with so I can ttc again this cycle. GRRRR.


----------



## Megg33k

Those would be good wolves, Hearty! LOL

I hope AF takes a hike so you can get your HSG!!! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

See, I barely have a bump....I even tried sticking it out for you, but it didn't make a difference, lol.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02430.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6









DSC02433.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5









DSC02435.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jaymes

Ah Cute!


----------



## msarkozi

not as cute as you Jaymes, but thank you.....I can't wait til I pop out


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! You're adorable! Ickle baby bump!


----------



## msarkozi

my boobs are bigger then my bump, lol


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I hope AF goes away soon. What is HSG testing?

Woohoo for a better 3rd day, Megg!

Mel, I loooove your bump and I can see it! It's so wee and cute!! :dance: Jaymes' is adorable too. Now we just need Vicky's....Cesca's when the time comes. And then the rest of ours sometime this year, definitely!


----------



## Allie84

Btw I know nothing about bumps and sex of the baby but when I saw it I just thought, her little girl! I dunno why....so yeah, I guess I think it's a girl.

Also....does anyone take Vitex or know anything about it? I'm considering taking it as I'm now uber paranoid about my cycles since this long one I just had.


----------



## heart tree

Mel, your bump will come along, don't worry honey. We'll see a big one soon enough! It's neat to see more of you though, regardless. Makes you more real!

Allie, not sure about Vitex. I've heard some women use it for regulating hormones, but that's all I know.

An HSG is when they insert a catheter through the cervix into the uterus and fill the uterus and fallopian tubes with dye. Then they take an x-ray. This give them a clear picture of the shape of the uterus and helps them see if the tubes are blocked. Sometimes if a tube is blocked, the dye going through them clears the tubes. Since I've never had an ectopic, I'm not so concerned that I have blocked tubes. They are looking to see if I have a heart shaped uterus (that would be ironic!) or a septum in my uterus. My doctor doesn't seem to think I have this, but the specialist wants to do the test just in case. It lasts about 10 minutes or so. This is pretty much the last test they can give me. There is one other, a laproscopy, which involves endoscopic surgery through the belly button to look outside the uterus where they look for scar tissue and endometriosis. They don't seem to think I need that test and frankly, I don't want it. It would mean a recovery time of a month or more and I don't want to wait to ttc.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Allie, I am thinking it is a girl too. We will see if we are right in 42 more days! 

Thank you for explaining that Hearty, as I had no idea what it was either.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not quite sold on Vitex, Allie. It works really well for some women, but the horror stories are as awful as the success stories are good!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Melissa your bump is too cute. Defo girl bump, how many days now until we find out??

Hope you all ok, who's next in line to test? Oooohhhh actually I'm sure its Megg, thats def another BFP in the bag!!

Whats everyone upto this weekend? We have a bank holiday here in the UK (well England) meaning everyone has Monday off work, its a bit like having an extra Sunday, I'm sure you must have something similar in Canada and the USA or shall we have another lesson this week on how our countries are so different, lol!! 

My Hubby is whisking me away and I have no idea where we are going, sooooooooo excited.xxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lovely teeny bump mel! 

Sorry about the AF hearty. Mine was very weird after my ERPC, it was very light apart from the odd blob. The second one felt much more normal.

Megg - fingers crossed your BFP will be next.

I'm going to keep hanging around here if you're ok with that girls? I'm trying to integrate into the PAL forum but it's very much doom and gloom in there (literally everyone seems to be spotting/having early scans) and no one seems to be replying to me! So I'm gonna stay in the comfort of my glitterball and listen to the bee gees with you guys...


----------



## vickyd

Cesca i agree with the PAL forum, they seem to ignore me too. I think that the girls there have known eachother longer so we are still outsiders. I dont really post anywhere but here to be honest!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Girls sod the PAL forum you will always be welcome here.xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Love you Sass!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Anyone who wants can stay here for as long as they like! I'd prefer not to lose you all to the PAL forum anyway... Obviously, I intend for us all to be PAL! LOL


----------



## heart tree

I was over in the PAL forum too and I had the same feeling about it. I tried to join one thread as one of the members encouraged me to. Once I did, I got completely ignored on it. I didn't even bother telling them about my mc. Obviously there are some great girls over there, but I agree, it felt a bit dark. Stay here as long as you need to. Eventually this will be our own Disco PAL thread for everyone! 

I think AF is done. She tapered off quickly yesterday (but I still had mild cramps, weird). No sign of her this morning. Took my first temp this morning since my mc. Did my second stick for my CBFM. Getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy_TTC said:


> Ahh Melissa your bump is too cute. Defo girl bump, how many days now until we find out??

only 41 more days to go....still seems like forever away! 

I hope you enjoy your weekend away! And yes, we have long weekends in Canada too (we have one next weekend for Labour Day) :)


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: hearty 

Glad AF has finally come to an end for you. 

:hi: to all my over lovely ladies

Girls you should definitely stay here with us I like the idea of our disco thread becoming a disco pal thread.

Mel your bump is so cute. 

Sassy hope you have a fab weekend away I love that hubby is whisking you away.

Allie and megg hope the new jobs are going well.

AFM: I'm waiting to start testing with opk should Ov this weekend.


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!!!!
Im feeling a bit down as i have to go back to work on Monday:growlmad::growlmad:

I could really get used to being a lady of leisure, hubby is loving it as im cooking gourmet meals everyday!! Im dabbling with game this weekend, have never cooked wild boar before but i was downtown at the meat district and i couldnt resist buying some. Im thinking of throwing a small dinner party, just me hubby sis and her boyfriend as they are the guinee pigs for my new recipes.


----------



## Jaymes

Wow! Go Gourmet Vicky! I'm impressed!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky thats sounds yummy. Ha my Hubby said the same thing after me being home for so many weeks!! Lets us know how it turns out? Hows the heat out there now? Cooled down a little I hope.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hearty, so glad AF has pi**ed off just in time for your HSG next week. 

Lucy - I'm ovulating too this weekend, but have to let the eggy go :-( I hope you have fun BDing and catch that egg

Megg - Any symtoms yet? Surely with twins you get them alot earlier, lol!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh this girl at work is annoying me lately. She thinks that because she is pregnant and reads everything on the internet, that she knows it all. This morning on her facebook status, she wrote 6 months down. I am trying to point out to her that she is only IN the 6th month, being 24 weeks pregnant as of today......I even put a blurb on there that shows her how you count the months to weeks. Think she is going to be annoyed with me, but she is seriously starting to get on my nerves! Thank God she is due in December and will be gone from the office in November. I don't think I could last being around her much longer!


----------



## vickyd

Mel just ignore her...Pregnant women and for me mothers are very annoying in general. Everyone of them feels it her duty to pass on their wisdom. My best mate told me off the other day for having a coke. Apparently while you drink the coke the baby can hear the bubbles very loud like gun shots..WTF????? I just nodded and gulped down that coke.

Sass hun why are you not trying to catch the eggy this month? Sorry if youve already told us...


----------



## vickyd

Great news just said were in for another heat wave this weekend with temp during the day 40 degrees... Great weather for wild boar...


----------



## msarkozi

I wish I could just ignore her...she comes into my office all throughout the day to chit chat, and she has been eating lunch in my office because she doesn't want to eat alone in the lunch room or at her own desk. November isn't going to come soon enough. She's younger then me too, and I still feel like she got pregnant, just because I said I was trying....next thing you know, she was trying as well. And now she is complaining that her baby is going to be born so close to Christmas...it's like you should have kept your legs closed then!! 

Send some of your heat this way. It's only 10 degrees Celsius right now and raining yet again! Enjoy your wild boar:)


----------



## yogi77

Hello again ladies, hope everyone is doing good and enjoying the new jobs and surprise weekends away!! Sounds awesome!!

And I love the bump picture melissa!

I think we are heading camping this weekend so I hope the weather stays nice for us. It's been 14 days today since the start of my MC and I had a bit of EWCM yesterday. Is that a good sign?? It usually lasts 3 or 4 days for me and I think I ovulate somewhere in there. I've done opk's the last 2 days but they were both negative. I'm wondering if I'll ovulate this month at all. We'll see what today's says. If it's negative again today I don't think I'm going to take them camping with me as that just might be a little awkward :winkwink:. So I might miss a positive result but I'll make sure we try to cover our bases anyways :)

I have also checked out the PAL forum to see what the discussions are like and it seemed so negative and scary and it would only stress me out even more so I don't blame you ladies for staying here!


----------



## vickyd

Yogi i think its great that you got EWCM so soon!!! It took me almost 5 months after my D&C before i got some. Dont take your opk with you hun....Just go relax, have fun and get busy just in case. FX the weather is good for you!

Mel ill be glad to send you some of our heat, wow 10 degrees sounds heavenly at the mo...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky - 2 reasons really, 1. Because we have our appointment next week and they said we should stop ttc until we have been seen. 2.The hospital said we should refrain from having sex for 2 weeks after my hysteroscopy, which was only 10 days ago, sooooo annoying!xx


----------



## vickyd

Boo to no sex.... Lets hope all goes well at your appointment doll and that you get your sticky bean next month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - where are you going camping? BC is such a beautiful place. We used to spend time in Vernon for our summers growing up, and houseboating on the Shuswap...I haven't been to BC in years though now. 

Vicky - I wish we could trade weather for a few days!


----------



## yogi77

I'm on Vancouver Island! We have yet to decide where we're going, we're waiting to hear from our friends in Victoria and will probably meet them somewhere halfway, on a lake for sure so that we can do some fishing. I've been to Shuswap too, love it there!


----------



## msarkozi

oooh, nice area in there. Enjoy your weekend :)


----------



## msarkozi

omg, I want a poutine so badly!! I asked OH if he could bring me one out to work, but he couldn't......so now I am thinking screw the salmon I was making for supper tonight, and I am ordering takeout!!


----------



## yogi77

mmmm i was in Quebec City in July and had the best poutine ever!! can't resist this picture of it lol...


----------



## vickyd

whats a poutine????


----------



## vickyd

Yogi is it peas and chicken?


----------



## LucyJ

I was going to ask that question as well, I'm intrigued what is poutine??


----------



## vickyd

I googled it Luce....Its french fries topped with some kind of cheese curd and gravy!!!!! It must have something like 30000 calories per portion!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

OMG!!! you guys have never heard of a poutine?! wow, you guys are deprived of a really good food...you must try it!!! it's awesome! yes, it is french fries, covered with cheese and gravy.....i like to dip mine in mayo as well (weird i know, but it does actually taste good).


----------



## heart tree

Hi girlies! Lucy, I hope you catch that eggy this month babe! Yogi, I never get EWCM, so it is a good sign for sure. BUT, your body could also be playing tricks on you. It could just be your hormones out of whack. I agree with Vicky, don't bring the OPKs, just BD like crazy just in case. I love thinking about you squatting in the woods, holding the OPK, then trying to find a place for it to sit for few minutes before you can read it! Great image!!!

My damn period isn't done yet. I'm just down to spotting, but it is still red blood. I'm so annoyed. After my last two mc's my periods were just like normal. This one is messing with me because it knows I'm going in for my HSG. I'm convinced of it! 

I have to get a pregnancy test tomorrow before my HSG on Monday. Ya right, if only! I've been bleeding and haven't had sex. Not to mention I ovulate late. But they are making me get the blood test anyway. So dumb.


----------



## heart tree

msarkozi said:


> OMG!!! you guys have never heard of a poutine?! wow, you guys are deprived of a really good food...you must try it!!! it's awesome! yes, it is french fries, covered with cheese and gravy.....i like to dip mine in mayo as well (weird i know, but it does actually taste good).

I've never heard of it either! We'll have to come to Canada to try some.


----------



## msarkozi

WHAT?! are you serious Hearty?! must totally be a canadian thing, but I thought you guys would have it in the states as well. I am so in shock that no one else (other then Yogi) knows what a poutine is......you guys seriously have to try it. Just make it at home even...you can use just shredded mozza cheese and then pour gravy on top of it. Do you have a New York Fries? they make them as well. 

hope AF stops screwing with you Hearty!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty my first period after my last D&C was like that. I had light flow for 5 days, then nothing for a couple of days, then heavy flow for a couple of hours and spotting for a few days.... It sucks but it must be a bitch if youre waiting for a procedure. I am resuming my cycle sheriff duties and i demand your AF stop by tomorrow....or else...

I also had that mental picture of yogi squatting in the woods peeing on a stick!!!!


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to ask my husband if he's heard of pountine, he's from the Mid-west. It sounds like something people would eat in the Mid-West or the South here in the states.

Thanks Vicky, I hope your sheriff duties work. I have a feeling she's going away and I'm guessing she'll be gone by Monday. I'm not changing my appointment. I'm going to make them do it, damn it!


----------



## yogi77

LOL ya that's exactly why I'm opting not to bring the OPK's camping! I pictured myself squatting in the bush trying to POAS and then sitting there waiting for the results while thinking to myself "has it seriously come to this?!?!" :rofl:

Today's OPK was much darker than the past 2 days...almost a positive! So we'll be :sex: tent style this weekend!

poutine is great, in moderation of course!! At the place in Quebec City we ordered it from you could get it with peas so my DH tried it...I'm good with just fries, cheese curds and gravy...mmmmm


----------



## Allie84

I've never heard of poutine, either! It must be uniquely Canadian. I'm from the mountain west in the US and we definitely don't have it there. You learn something new every day! Enjoy your poutine Mel!

Yogi lol @ mental image of poas in the woods. Enjoy your camping trip.

Sassy, it's Friday and you still don't know where you're going...ahh, the suspsense! Enjoy your bank holiday weekend away! Ours is next Monday like Mel and yogi's, for Labor Day.

Hearty, so sorry AF is messing with you.

Lucy, good luck catching that egg this weekend!!! 

AFM, today is our wedding anniversary! It's our 6th....we got married when I was 20 and he was 22! My parents hadn't even met him yet but we had to get married so I could stay in Scotland. When I look back on it I can see how risky and a bit naive it was, but luckily he's a keeper. :) We're doing dinner and movie tonight...no real time to plan anything this week with everything going on. 

I hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## msarkozi

I am so looking forward to the long weekend next weekend! I am going to meet my parents and do a little shopping :) I have a prenatal massage booked (I so need it right now though), and I have a hair appt booked too!

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend! Any big plans, other then Yogi and Sassy?


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, that sounds fun, Mel! The shopping and the massage and the hair appointment! Are you doing Edmonton for shopping again? Alex got me a massage for our anniversary so I'll be enjoying one soon as well. They are amazing.


----------



## msarkozi

Massages are a little piece of heaven! I love them! No, I am going to Grande Prairie, so it's only 5.5-6 hrs away. My parents are heading there for the weekend as well, so I will crash their hotel room, and then we will be visiting with my cousin and his wife/kids that live there as well.


----------



## heart tree

I bought Tim and myself massages for his birthday back in May and we still haven't used them!!! Got to get on that.

No plans for us this weekend. I've been out of town almost every weekend since I came back from my vacation. I'm looking forward to a weekend at home just hanging around. Our garden has seen better days, so I'll probably do some gardening.

I just finished my work for the day. Let the weekend begin! We bought some beautiful wine in wine country a few weekends ago. Think I'll pour myself a glass soon. :wine:


----------



## msarkozi

hanging at home is one of my favorite things to do! Please enjoy a glass of wine for me too :)


----------



## heart tree

I'm three sips in as we speak. California makes some amazing wine, if I do say so myself. I'd much rather be "indisposed" and unable to drink. But hey, if I'm not going to be pregnant right now, I'm definitely going to enjoy my wine!

I know, I love hanging in too. I love having nothing to do. I don't even want to talk on the phone this weekend. I just want to be a hermit. (with wine!)


----------



## heart tree

It's so strange not having Megg on here as often. That whole "job" thing she has going is really getting in the way of her being on this site.


----------



## yogi77

Our camping might be postponed until tomorrow...plans keep changing and it's stressing me out! 

heart tree i'm going to join you in that glass of wine! :wine:


----------



## heart tree

Oooh, girl, you go get that wine and have a nice full glass! Why did plans change?


----------



## msarkozi

because it's more comfortable to :sex: at home then while camping???? :haha:

i know, shame on Meggles for getting a job! what was she thinking?! lol

i am supposed to be working on my assignment right now, but i'm thinking i am not going to get very far with it tonight.......total lack of motivation! at least i have all weekend to get it done.


----------



## heart tree

Ya, I think it is probably good that you aren't going camping tonight Yogi. Much better to BD without having sticks in your back and bugs biting you!

Mel, I'm trying to do work right now too. I'm determined to get it done so I don't have to deal this weekend. I have about 10 minutes more to do. Yee-haw!


----------



## yogi77

We were going to meet friends from out of town out camping but they are running behind and aren't leaving Victoria until later tonight and it will take them 3 hours to get here...so they're just going to stay at our place tonight and we'll head out camping in the morning...it'll just be for one night but still a nice little getaway. 

Guess me and DH will have to be quiet tonight :haha:

I poured a nice FULL glass of wine...it always makes things better!


----------



## yogi77

Melissa is your assignment for school of some sort?


----------



## msarkozi

LOL Yogi.....yes, you better keep it quiet :)

Yeah, I am taking courses through SAIT for Financial Accounting. That's what I have been doing for this company for the last 5 years, but my boss won't give me another promotion now until I start taking some courses. It's kind of painful though because the courses have nothing to do with the type of accounting that we do at our level. Oh well, I want the promotion, so I will do it. 

OMG! my boss phoned me tonight, and her daughter is having twins! Her daughter and I have grown up together as well, and she mc'd a few days before I did, and then she got pregnant again after I did. She has been bleeding since day 1 of the pregnancy (although it has stopped now), and so they scheduled her for an early ultrasound, which was today. Well, turns out it is twins! I am in shock and I think she is too! I'm happy for her though, but I know she is going to be one busy girl once they are born, especially since she already has a son.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty and Mel, hope you got all your work done! :) And Hearty and Yogi, hope you enjoyed your wine...and that you got some quiet :sex: in, Yogi!

Wow, that's great news about your boss's daughter Mel! I wish her a very healthy and happy pregnancy...twins, that's exciting.

Speaking of Megg not being around much, I was meaning to ask her if she could elaborate a bit on why she isn't a fan of Vitex?

How's the charting and stuff going, Hearty? Are you doing anything else this cycle to ttc? Supplement wise? OPKs? 

Alex and I really enjoyed our anniversary dinner! We didn't get any anniversary :sex: in because of the :witch:, though. She's almost gone so hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## msarkozi

happy anniversary Allie and Alex :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I forgot to say happy anniversary! Did you do gifts or just dinner?

Tim and I just went out for a lovely meal. Spanish tapas. No BD'ing for us either as the damn witch is lingering. If she isn't gone by tomorrow I'm going to scream!

Charting just started today, so not much to report there. I've been charting for years so it feels like an old friend. I just bought a CBFM and started using that. Once I get a "high" reading on it, I'll probably cross check with some OPK's. I bought the CBFM because you use FMU for it rather than have to hold your pee for 4 hours at a time. Also, I was bringing my OPK's to work. It was such a pain. Using FMU is so much easier because it is in the privacy of my own bathroom. 

Since I've charted for so long, I pretty much know when I ovulate, but I like to be well informed and have properly timed sex. Not that I have to explain that to any of you! I'm really hoping this mc knocked my Ov day a bit earlier. It happened to me after my first mc. I've read that mc's can self-regulate your cycle and I'm hoping mine will be a little earlier. So that's why I'm really keen to track it this cycle. We'll see.

I've still been having this mild cramping which bothers me. I've never felt this, ever. If I still have it on Monday, I'll tell my doc. I hope it isn't anything serious. Honestly, I'm hating my body right now. I just want it to work with me.

Whew, long post. Sorry, I've had some wine and a cocktail!!! :wine:


----------



## vickyd

Allie happy anniversary babes!!!! Wow i cant believe you got married so young!!!! Must have been true love! When i was 20 i was in "true love" with about 15 guys :rofl::rofl:

Hearty i agree with you, California has excellent wine! Here in Greece your wines are preferred in many upper end restaurants and wine bars. Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend at home. :kiss:

Mel enjoy the massage!

I woke up this morning in a pool of sweat, the heat wave is once again upon us:growlmad::growlmad: I cant beleive that Monday ill have to surgically remove my ass from this couch....

Meggles stop working so hard!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Hearty, so glad AF has pi**ed off just in time for your HSG next week.
> 
> Lucy - I'm ovulating too this weekend, but have to let the eggy go :-( I hope you have fun BDing and catch that egg
> 
> Megg - Any symtoms yet? Surely with twins you get them alot earlier, lol!!

No symptoms, sweets. Not really, at least. Boobs are still achy sometimes... had some burning/tingling in the left one last night. I have a bit more CM from time to time, but nothing special. I was super tired today... but I don't know if that's related. And, my tummy is still a bit tender. But, most of those aren't really symptoms. Guess its not my twin month! lol



Sassy_TTC said:


> Vicky - 2 reasons really, 1. Because we have our appointment next week and they said we should stop ttc until we have been seen. 2.The hospital said we should refrain from having sex for 2 weeks after my hysteroscopy, which was only 10 days ago, sooooo annoying!xx

2 weeks is almost up! :yipee:



msarkozi said:


> WHAT?! are you serious Hearty?! must totally be a canadian thing, but I thought you guys would have it in the states as well. I am so in shock that no one else (other then Yogi) knows what a poutine is......you guys seriously have to try it. Just make it at home even...you can use just shredded mozza cheese and then pour gravy on top of it. Do you have a New York Fries? they make them as well.
> 
> hope AF stops screwing with you Hearty!

Definitely a total Canadian thing! I've only ever heard Canadians talk about it!

I lived in a city that founded a sort of similar thing. Its thick cut bread then a burger patty then cover it with french fries and then drench it in cheese! LOL Its called a "horseshoe" and it was founded in Springfield IL!!!



Allie84 said:


> I've never heard of poutine, either! It must be uniquely Canadian. I'm from the mountain west in the US and we definitely don't have it there. You learn something new every day! Enjoy your poutine Mel!
> 
> Yogi lol @ mental image of poas in the woods. Enjoy your camping trip.
> 
> Sassy, it's Friday and you still don't know where you're going...ahh, the suspsense! Enjoy your bank holiday weekend away! Ours is next Monday like Mel and yogi's, for Labor Day.
> 
> Hearty, so sorry AF is messing with you.
> 
> Lucy, good luck catching that egg this weekend!!!
> 
> AFM, today is our wedding anniversary! It's our 6th....we got married when I was 20 and he was 22! My parents hadn't even met him yet but we had to get married so I could stay in Scotland. When I look back on it I can see how risky and a bit naive it was, but luckily he's a keeper. :) We're doing dinner and movie tonight...no real time to plan anything this week with everything going on.
> 
> I hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend!

Happy Belated Anniversary, love! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> It's so strange not having Megg on here as often. That whole "job" thing she has going is really getting in the way of her being on this site.

I know! :(



msarkozi said:


> because it's more comfortable to :sex: at home then while camping???? :haha:
> 
> i know, shame on Meggles for getting a job! what was she thinking?! lol
> 
> i am supposed to be working on my assignment right now, but i'm thinking i am not going to get very far with it tonight.......total lack of motivation! at least i have all weekend to get it done.

She wasn't thinking... obviously!



msarkozi said:


> LOL Yogi.....yes, you better keep it quiet :)
> 
> Yeah, I am taking courses through SAIT for Financial Accounting. That's what I have been doing for this company for the last 5 years, but my boss won't give me another promotion now until I start taking some courses. It's kind of painful though because the courses have nothing to do with the type of accounting that we do at our level. Oh well, I want the promotion, so I will do it.
> 
> OMG! my boss phoned me tonight, and her daughter is having twins! Her daughter and I have grown up together as well, and she mc'd a few days before I did, and then she got pregnant again after I did. She has been bleeding since day 1 of the pregnancy (although it has stopped now), and so they scheduled her for an early ultrasound, which was today. Well, turns out it is twins! I am in shock and I think she is too! I'm happy for her though, but I know she is going to be one busy girl once they are born, especially since she already has a son.

Wow! Congrats to your boss' daughter! :hugs: That's great!!!



Allie84 said:


> Hearty and Mel, hope you got all your work done! :) And Hearty and Yogi, hope you enjoyed your wine...and that you got some quiet :sex: in, Yogi!
> 
> Wow, that's great news about your boss's daughter Mel! I wish her a very healthy and happy pregnancy...twins, that's exciting.
> 
> Speaking of Megg not being around much, I was meaning to ask her if she could elaborate a bit on why she isn't a fan of Vitex?
> 
> How's the charting and stuff going, Hearty? Are you doing anything else this cycle to ttc? Supplement wise? OPKs?
> 
> Alex and I really enjoyed our anniversary dinner! We didn't get any anniversary :sex: in because of the :witch:, though. She's almost gone so hopefully tomorrow!

Vitex doesn't just balance hormones. Its complicated stuff. People seem to think its just harmless because its natural... but you can react badly as easily as you can react well... and its hard to fix the negative reactions. It can just cause more harm than good, and the risk isn't always worth the reward. I'm not saying not to take it... I'm saying to look for negative experiences with it as well as success stories!



vickyd said:


> Allie happy anniversary babes!!!! Wow i cant believe you got married so young!!!! Must have been true love! When i was 20 i was in "true love" with about 15 guys :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hearty i agree with you, California has excellent wine! Here in Greece your wines are preferred in many upper end restaurants and wine bars. Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend at home. :kiss:
> 
> Mel enjoy the massage!
> 
> I woke up this morning in a pool of sweat, the heat wave is once again upon us:growlmad::growlmad: I cant beleive that Monday ill have to surgically remove my ass from this couch....
> 
> Meggles stop working so hard!!

I'm trying!!!

Ugh... I HATE how much time I'm losing to this damn job. I get home, and I'm too tired to do what I want. Its a mentally draining job. Plus, I only got about 10 hours of training (instead of a full week or more like I was supposed to)... So, I've been WORKING for the past 2 days already. Blah!

I had time to get my hair done though! LOL

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4140/4933044125_68e84fcb8b.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4114/4933044129_a574ed0b5e.jpg

I hope everyone is well! Hoping to catch up properly all around tomorrow!


----------



## vickyd

Nice!!!! Highlights right????


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Nice!!!! Highlights right????

Indeed! And cut... and eyebrows! LOL My hair was mid-shoulder blade length when I got it cut today! :)


----------



## Allie84

I like your hair, Megg! :thumbup: And your eyebrows. I have to get my eyebrows done because I can't be trusted with a tweezer apparently. 

Thanks for the Vitex info. I think I'll give it a miss this month. I'm feeling panicky about my cycles but it's early days-I've only had 2 wonky cycles, no point messing with my body at this point. 

hearty, good luck with the CBFM. I agree it sounds much more user friendly than OPKs at work! And here's hoping you and I both ov earlier than CD20! 

Thanks for the happy anniversary wishes. We didn't even get to dinner until 9 pm yesterday so we have decided today will be an anniversary extension.


----------



## msarkozi

love the hair Meggles. 

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend. And once again Vicky, I will trade you weather! It's a dreary day here. Looks like the rain has stopped, but it is cool and cloudy.


----------



## heart tree

Beautiful Megg!!! I've always said, no matter how poor I am, I'm always going to find a way to get my hair done. It ALWAYS makes me feel better. I charged my hair appointments on my credit card during grad school. I'm probably still paying for them! You look lovely.

I agree Mel, I'll trade our weather for Vicky's any day. Mark Twain said the coldest winter he ever had was a summer in San Francisco. This area is notorious for having cold summers. It is usually foggy every day in the summer and never gets about 65 degrees. That's 18 degrees Celcius. Brrrr. We usually put the heat on in the summer. We don't get rain, but it is foggy and overcast every day. Once we hit September, October and November, the fog goes away and we have days that are 75 degrees (23 Celcius). Then it is perfect. I woke up today with a blue sky! Looks like the foggy season is coming to an end. 

I LOVE summer and heat. Maybe we should go to Greece Mel!


----------



## msarkozi

That might be an idea Hearty :)


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, count me in! I am absolutely dreading the winter here in North Dakota. It will be my second (and hopefully my last). It is not uncommon to get weeks on end where it stays below zero F (-17 C)! The mere thought of it makes me think I need to get outside asap today (sunny and warm).

We're coming to Greece, Vicky!


----------



## vickyd

YAY!!! Ill be expecting you all!!!!!!

Hearty i always thought that all of california was like super hot all the time! So in SF the temp all winter is around 25 degrees? Sounds excellent! 
In Greece we have all the seasons. We have a proper summer which lasts till mid sept., then Fall until early Dec. and then winter till end of March. Winters are pretty cold here as well and we do get some snow every couple of years. Im sure though that for Mel and Allie our winter is very mild lol! My favorite is Spring...All the cherry and almond tress are blossomed and Athens is actually pretty for a few months!


----------



## heart tree

Ok girls, pack your bags, we're going to Greece!

Vicky, California is so big that it has every type of climate. Southern CA is very hot. Northern CA has mountains and snow all year round. I'm kind of in the mid-north part. We don't get any snow here but it gets cold in winter. Our winters rain. We don't get rain any other time of year. It's funny because you know who the tourists are in the summer in San Francisco. They are the ones wearing shorts and tank tops and freezing their asses off! I always have a little giggle at them. A lot of people think California = sun. Not so in the summers here. So if you ever do come, come in October. It is the most beautiful month for weather. In the meantime, I'll see you in Greece...tomorrow!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! I'm not all about Summer or heat, but I'm about Greece and meeting you all... So, I guess I'll get over the heat part! :)


----------



## msarkozi

I am so jealous of your guys' seasons! We have the 4 seasons, but barely. If we are lucky, we don't get snow until November, but I have a feeling it will be early this year. So we have snow from November until May usually, with -40 temps (sometimes it is milder at only -15, but it ranges a lot). Then we have Spring (also known as mud season) from May (April if we are lucky) until June. Then we have Summer (also known as construction season, bug season, rain season) and seems to only last until August. Then we have Fall which lasts until we get snow again. Our seasons are mostly consumed by cool, rainy/snowy weather! :(


----------



## vickyd

Ok so i have this large peice of land on the island of Lefkada. We are planning on building a summer home there in a couple of years, it will have a couple of guest bedrooms and a seperate guest house. I think we should all meet there with our babies for a nice relaxing holiday after all this stress weve been through!!!! Lefkada has some of the best beaches in the world!!!!!
https://www.travel-to-lefkada.com/


----------



## msarkozi

ok, now I am jealous. It looks beautiful there!


----------



## Megg33k

Me too! One quick Google image search and I'm in love! SO JEALOUS! I'm good with flying there whenever you want!!! *sigh*


----------



## heart tree

I'm there too! And I want to look like that tan woman in the picture!

Ok, I need to vent for a minute. Ready for this?

I went in to get a blood test today to confirm that I'm not pregnant before my HSG on Monday. Odd that I have to get a pregnancy test when AF just ended today AND I haven't had sex, but whatever.

So I go in to get the blood drawn and the woman who's taking my blood asks, "Are you checking your levels to see if they've gone up?" I realize she thinks I'm pregnant. I say, "I'm not pregnant, I'm having a procedure and they need to confirm I'm not pregnant." She asks, "What procedure?" I tell her, "It's because I've had miscarriages. I just had one recently." She asks, "How many" I tell her "three."

Then she asks me...are you ready for this???

"Did you do something wrong?" 

I stare at her in disbelief. Mind you, my arm is getting blood sucked out of it and I can't punch her. I say in my most sarcastic voice with a sarcastic laugh, "NO, I didn't do anything WRONG." 

Then she asks, "Did you jog?" 

WTF????

Again, in my most sarcastic voice, which I've now raised to a slight yell, "NO, I DID NOT JOG." 

She finished taking my blood which was probably boiling in the test tube. I quickly rose and stormed out of there. I got to the car where Tim was waiting and started swearing and crying. He got all defensive and was ready to go give her a piece of his mind (bless him). I said no, let's just go, I'm going to file a formal complaint against her.

WELL, right before I got blood taken, I took off my watch and put it on my lap. When I stormed out, I forgot the watch. I didn't realize until Tim and I had driven away. I had to go back and face the bitch. She was taking blood from someone else. I walked up and said in my bitchiest voice, "Do you have my watch?" She gave it to me and tried to be nice and I scowled at her and walked out. There was a computer kiosk there that asked about the service and I gave them a rating of "POOR." 

I'm still going to file a complaint. What a F#[email protected]#%ING BITCH!!!

I hope you could stay with me for this post, I know it was long.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I'm raging for you, Hearty!!!! That's ridiculous!!! :grr: I'M SO SORRY!!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg, Crazy right? She was a woman too! How could a woman in the medical field be so freaking ignorant? I'm perplexed. And angry!!! Jerk.


----------



## Megg33k

Totally crazy!!! I can't believe she still has her job if she treats everyone like that!!!


----------



## msarkozi

awe, Hearty! Some people just need to learn to keep their mouths shut. And seriously, what does jogging have to do with it?! My one friend continued to job for almost her whole pregnancy. And it's not like a person who wants to be pregnant, is going to purposely do something that might cause them to lose it! Hope you feel better tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

If jogging caused pregnancy loss, family planning clinics would be out of business! DUH?


----------



## Jaymes

OMG. I am so offended for you Hearty! I'd go slap her for you too.


----------



## Allie84

OMG Hearty, that is INFURIATING!!! What a stupid, ignorant woman. She's just a phlebotomist, she knows nothing about pregnancy and miscarriages from a medical standpoint (other than how to stick a needle) and needs to keep her stupid mouth shut and her ridiculous comments to herself. 

I had the worst guilt complex after my mc, so bad I worried my thoughts could have caused it (I was so surprised with an unexpected pregnancy, I worried not being excited enough caused it, etc) and did so much research on 'causes' of miscarriages. As we all know....jogging, like most things we do, does NOT CAUSE MISCARRIAGES! Aargh. I think you are more than justified in filing a formal complaint against this woman. This has made me so angry!


----------



## vickyd

WTF???? Ive heard so many horror stories from women on B&B and bad health proffesionals its unreal.....Hearty was this a private clinic or a county hospital?? I dont know what happens over there but here if you work in a governmment hospital you will not get fired no matter what you do, you have your job for life. So its pointless for us to even complain.
Thats why i go private for all medical issues, i figure if you never have to worry about getting fired you will probably not do the best you could. Definately complain if things are different over there, her behavior is totally unacceptable....


----------



## Megg33k

We don't have government health care, hun. Its 100% private.


----------



## vickyd

Really??? So what if youre poor...??


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... There is a program that provides some types of medical care to the impoverished, but you almost have to have children to receive it... and, even then, it almost always just covers the children and/or pregnant women. Typically, in the US, if you're poor then you're screwed. We don't care about poor people here much. Apparently they're not worthy of keeping alive or something. I can't really explain it. Plus, you have to be at such a low level of income to be consider "in poverty" that very few people meet the criteria. So, many, many people go without any health care for a very long time due to not being "poor enough" to receive help. Its called 'relative poverty'... The ones who are so poor that they DO receive help end up much better off than those in 'relative poverty' who make only slightly too much to receive the same help. For example... Poverty level for a 2 person family (2 adults or 1 adult/1 child) for 2009 was $14,570 or $280/week BEFORE taxes and $240/week AFTER taxes (less than minimum wage x 40 hrs/week). That household will receive a decent bit of financial help... free health care... etc. If the same household makes $15,000... They are eligible for NO help. So... that extra tiny bit that they're making is enough to keep them from qualifying but not nearly enough to make up the different in income. Its a screwed up system. 

If you're poor here... TOO BAD! :nope: I hate the way we treat people. I think the people who make the decisions should probably be forced to spend a good deal of time (at least a year) TOTALLY penniless! Let them see how easy it is to live on $15,000/yr in a 2 person household.

You'll find the poverty line schedule below. Its really sad. :(
 



Attached Files:







poverty.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vickyd

Wow thats fucked up.....
Wonder who was the genius that came up with this system....Very very sad!!
Im more appreciative of our health care system now, at least everyone gets healthcare!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god Hearty I can not believe that what a stupid women I want to jump on a plane come over there and give her a smack for you. That is disgusting who the hell does she think she is.

Massive :hugs: to you


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hearty that's so sad. What a complete bitch that woman was!

Megg - your health system is so unfair, you're right


----------



## prgirl_cesca

heart tree said:


> I agree Mel, I'll trade our weather for Vicky's any day. Mark Twain said the coldest winter he ever had was a summer in San Francisco. This area is notorious for having cold summers.

When we did the Big Sur road trip in 2007 I packed loads of summer clothes (because we were going to LA and the vegas) but when we arrived in San Francisco I was FREEEEEEZING! I had to go to Old Navy and buy loads of sweaters!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks ladies, I was so horrified that as the whole thing was happening, I was thinking about how good a story it would be to tell you all. I wanted to say to her, "just wait until I tell my B&B ladies!"

Yes, all of our healthcare is private. However, many of us can get it through our jobs. So I really don't pay for mine, my employer does. I work with families who are caring for a spouse or parent with Alzheimer's or some other debilitating diagnosis that means they need to be cared for. Many family members can't afford to hire someone to care for their loved ones and have to quit their jobs to provide the care. Luckily if you are over 65, you do get public healthcare. But, it doesn't cover everything, so you also have to purchase private insurance as well. If you can't afford it, the only thing families can do is spend down all of their money until they are at the poverty level and then there is a public system that they can be eligible for. It is a scary prospect to spend all of your money in order to be eligible for public insurance. Basically if you are wealthy or very, very poor, there are resources available for you. If you are in the middle (and the middle is a huge range of people and consists of the majority of people in this country) you are screwed. 

Yes, our system is messed up in many ways. 

Anyhoo, I'm doing ok today. And AF is totally gone!! HSG tomorrow. I'm pretty nervous about the pain factor. I can't wait for tomorrow to be over with. 

How's everyone today?


----------



## msarkozi

so glad AF is gone. Good Luck tomorrow, I will be thinking about you. 

I have a dr appt again tomorrow morning, and OH is going to come with me this time so he can hear the heartbeat. I am excited for him to hear it.


----------



## heart tree

That sounds lovely Mel. Enjoy it!

Oh I also wanted to add about my previous post that while I didn't jog, I work out all the time. In the past, I've wondered if that's what caused it. I know in the back of my mind that it didn't, but it doesn't help when someone makes you think that might have been the reason. 

I'm going to the gym right now. I need to live my life.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty if you work out or are a runner before getting pregnant it is actually recommended to continue while pregnant. My doc encouraged me to continue excersing but i found an excuse to be lazy for once lol!! YOU DID NOTHING WRONG OK????????


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, our health care system is screwed up big time. I grew up in the relative poverty bracket Megg described and I didn't have health insurance until I got a job with it at 18 after high school. I hadn't been to a doctor at that point-_at all_-in 10 years. 

Hearty, good luck tomorrow. You absolutely positively in no way caused your miscarriages! :hugs:

Mel,aww, have fun tomorrow, that's going to be so special and lovely. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Aww mel thats lovely so nice that your OH is going with you.

Hearty you did nothing wrong absoutly nothing wrong!! :hugs:

AFM: I did an opk on fri which was negative forgot to do one yesterday opps but hubby and I :sex: so I guess it doesnt matter. I did do one today and it was v.v. positive so we will be :sex: again today and probably tomorrow as well just to cover all basis. This month I am not putting my legs in the air like I normally do when I had my US the lady doing it said my womb was slightly tilted forward she said not to go to the bathroom (which I dont) and to lie on my stomach so I'm trying that this month who knows maybe it will help!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Its bank holiday weekend here so hubby should be off work tomorrow although as he is self-employed he may work the morning. 

:hugs: to all my lovely ladies.


----------



## LucyJ

oh p.s. when are we all going to greece as you can count me in :flower:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I feel really down today, I just don't feel pregnant any more. I don't know if I'm paranoid because I'm 5+3 today and that's when I miscarried once before, but my symptoms haven't really started to increase in the week since I found out I was pg. I tested on saturday and it was still a super strong line (darker than the control) but I'm just so worried.

I don't know if I'm just putting up my armour for when it goes wrong in a "oh well I didn't feel pregnant anyway" kind of way.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:flower: Cesca 

I'm feeling exactly the same as you today after a blighted ovum in May.

I'm counting down the days until 7 weeks when I can get a reassurance scan whether that be NHS or private.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ah the same background as me, and only a day ahead! Hello!

We've decided we're not paying for a private scan this time, but fingers crossed we'll get one done as my Dr said he would fight for one for me, we'll see though.


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I was supposed to get a reassurance scan at the EPU but they've changed the criteria. 

My GP has also tried to make a referal to the hospital but I'm not holding my breath. I have my first appointment with the midwife on Wednesday so I'm going to see what she can do as well, but really the waiting is killing me already....(got my BFP on 11/8 and now regret testing so early !!)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh gosh that is early! I tested on 21/8! I'm not holding my breath on the docs either, but we'll see. I still haven't heard back from the midwives *sigh*


----------



## vickyd

Cesca honey i also had days when i didnt feel pregnant, tbh i was feeling like this today at one point!!! I didnt really get any symptoms till 6weeks+ so dont worry about that. I admie you for resisting the private scan, i got one every 2 weeks up until my last one last week!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - I think it is kind of normal to feel that way. I told my friend that I don't feel pregnant anymore either, and she said that she felt that way quite a few times while she was pregnant as well. Another friend was feeling the same too. I think for me, until I actually pop out, I just feel like I've gained weight instead of being pregnant.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Cesca I'm sure everything is alright and it is just a defensive mechansim because of what you have been through. I really hope the dr comes through and gets you an early reassurance scan. Do you have a midwife team that you can call for advice? or maybe if your dr is supportive go and see him/her for reassurance.

Massive :hugs: to you


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Thanks. I know I didn't cause my mc's from exercising and I know it is good for me to continue once I get pregnant again. She just raised one of those stupid irrational fears that had been brewing in me. I know we've all had those thoughts about "what if I had done that... or what if I hadn't done this..." I'm still going to the gym. It's what makes me feel better emotionally and physically.

Lucy, I LOVE the idea of lying on your stomach! Yay, something new to try this cycle. I hope it does the trick. Go get that eggy woman!!

Cesca, I know the feeling. I've been there. I can't say I've had great results, but I also know that symptoms come and go. I don't think they are a clear indicator of being pregnant or not. I remember not having them for a day, convinced things were over and then the next day they were back with gusto. I know nothing I say can help ease your fear. This is simply a scary time. But remember that just because you feel like this isn't a viable pregnancy, doesn't make it true. Look at Vicky! She's been saying that since the second she found out she was pregnant and she has a little heartbeat inside her now! Hang in there sister.


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Cesca, I think it is just a defense mechanism like everyone has said. All of our pregnant disco testers have had similiar feelings and I know the rest of us probably will once we get our BFPs. I hope you are able to get a reassurance scan and your doc comes through so you can rest easier. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

ugh, I think I am getting sick :( I have a sore throat and slight nasal congestion....I am a wuss when it comes to sore throats!


----------



## Allie84

Oh no, Mel! Hope you get plenty of rest tonight. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I'm gonna try. I have one last load of laundry in the dryer, and I am debating about waiting for it to finish, or just go to bed?! We'll see I guess......


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in to say hi! :hugs: I was out in Chicago today meeting a lovely BnB girly! She was fab! We had an amazing time! BnB has all the best people! :)


----------



## heart tree

Wow Megg, you met one of us in person??? How cool!

Mel, I hope you are feeling better today. No fun being sick, especially when you are preggers and can't take anything.

I'm getting my HSG this afternoon. I'm nervous about the pain and the results. I really hope it is all normal. I'll let you know how it goes when I'm done. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## LucyJ

Hope all goes well today for you hearty thinking of you!! :hugs:

Mel hope you feel better soon.

Megg thats so cool glad you've had a great time.


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck today Hearty! Thinking of you......

AFM, definitely not feeling better. It got worse as the night went on....had troubles sleeping, as I had to keep running to the washroom to throw up. The doctor told me I can't take anything for my sinuses (except he said I can use a netti pot, so he is having one sent across for me), and I am just taking cepacol for my sore throat. Wish I stopped at home before coming to work to get some tylenol though. This is going to be a hell of a day!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls, hope your all well.

Hearty - Hope all goes well with your HSG today and hope it doesnt hurt too much, will be thinking of you.

Megg - Wow cant believe you met a real B&B girl, I wanna hear ALL about it. 

Mel - Sorry to hear your feeling rough, I hope you feel better soon hunny. Oh not liking the sound of poutine (sp?) Mozerella = yummy, fries = yummy, gravy = yummy but together sounds yuck, I must come to Canada to taste it. I love chips with baked beans!!!

I had a FAB weekend away with my Hubby, I've wrote all about it in my journal and didnt want to bore you and post it all in here as well. xx


----------



## msarkozi

oh Sassy, trust me, a poutine is pretty awesome tasting:)


----------



## yogi77

Hi ladies I'm back from a fun weekend camping!

I did on OPK on Saturday before we headed out camping and it was positive! Was so surprised and relieved as it was about 16 days after my MC so hopefully my body got back on track quickly. So we did it tent-style :sex: on saturday and then again last night. Lucy it looks like we'll be in the 2ww together!

Good luck today Hearty! Mel good luck at your ultrasound that will be so exciting...hope you start to feel better soon! Cesca, a lot of my friends said that they didn't feel pregnant a lot during the first trimester and had a hard time believing they were until they saw the ultrasounds! So it's totally normal to feel like that, don't worry!

I'm off to a concert tonight to see my favourite band, I'm so excited!!


----------



## msarkozi

So, testing day in 2 weeks then?? :)

What concert are you going to?


----------



## yogi77

Testing in 2 weeks if I can wait that long...I'm going to try to resist the urge to test early but I'm sure you know how hard that is! 

The concert is Blue Rodeo! I love them!!


----------



## msarkozi

I haven't heard any of their songs for ages! I am not into country music myself, but back 16 years ago I went through a phase, lol. 

lol! I know how hard it is to wait....I think I am the most impatient person ever, and I was always testing early :)


----------



## Jaymes

Yogi - LOL, with the IC tests, I started testing at 5 DPO. How can you not when you buy them 100 at a time?

Hearty - I am thinking of you today. When you described the test you were having done I realized I had had that one done too when trying for my first. I don't know any of the results and was too naive to ask the who what when where and why of all the tests they ran on both of us. I do remember that one though, I'll be thinking of you and hoping for good results.

Mel - Hope you feel better soon, those nettle pots are the worst! My MIL swears by them though...

Megg - Glad your meet with Pip went well. I say we all just hop a plane to Greece and have a HUGE meet-up with Vicky! :)

AFM - I haven't seen any spotting *YET* today, but it is only 1:30 and it seems to come and go at will. I am super excited for my scan tomorrow, and I am hoping beyond hope that all goes well and we see a little beating heart. (And that my spotting goes away, it is quite nerve wracking TBH.)

HUGS :hugs: to all my BnB friends!


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes - I hope your scan goes great tomorrow as well. I am excited to hear what the heartbeat is. I had my dr appt this morning again, and the heartbeat was 146 bpm today. Wish I could know for sure if it was a boy or girl though. OH and I were talking names again, and we were thinking Sophia Noelle for a girl, and Bryan Robert for a boy (Bryan is OH's real name, but his mom called him by Gordon instead). I am glad to hear the spotting hasn't shown itself today, and I hope it has subsided for good! 

I am thinking I am not going to do so well with a Netti Pot....I hate water up my nose, so I have a feeling this is just not going to be good at all. I think I will try it once tonight and see how it goes, and then maybe not use it again unless I need to

Megg - this job of yours is really getting in the way! Miss you Meggles! 

Hearty - not sure what time your appt was at today, but I hope you are doing well! 

Fergie hasn't been around in awhile. Wasn't she supposed to be testing soon????


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel - What's a nettle pot?

Jaymes - Good luck for your scan tomorrow I'm sure you won't need it, I will be thinking of you and CANNOT wait to hear all about it.

Oh i was just chatting to my hubby about B&B and he said "do they actually think your name is Sassy", LOL ermmmm you dont do you???


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel I love your name choices, Sophia was actually my fave name for a girl when I first fell preggers however its changed now.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

awe thanks Sassy (and no I don't think that is your real name..hehe...what is it?)....I think Sophia is a pretty name. Isn't it one of the names on Twilight (forgive me because I don't watch it)? I heard that those were all popular names now......

the nettie pot is a saline solution inside this little pot, and you tilt your head and shove it up your one nostril, and then it drains out the other one....it sounds gross, looks gross, and i am sure it is going to be gross!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel - That sounds awful, I nearly choke to death if I get water up my nose so that must be sooooo much worse, good luck with that! Hope it makes you better though.xxx

Never seen Twilight in my life, dont even know one person/name from it! Really not my sort of thing!

Oh I was saying that poutine thing sounds weird, I just ate Tomatoe soup with chunks of cheese in and dipped Onions rings in it, strange huh and I dont even have the excuse of being pregnant lol!!xx


----------



## msarkozi

lol, now that is weird!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I know, I dont know why I ate that, regret it now!! xx


----------



## Jaymes

Sassy_TTC said:


> Mel - That sounds awful, I nearly choke to death if I get water up my nose so that must be sooooo much worse, good luck with that! Hope it makes you better though.xxx
> 
> Never seen Twilight in my life, dont even know one person/name from it! Really not my sort of thing!
> 
> Oh I was saying that poutine thing sounds weird, I just ate Tomatoe soup with chunks of cheese in and dipped Onions rings in it, strange huh and I dont even have the excuse of being pregnant lol!!xx

Weirdly enough, that actually sounds kind of yummy :haha: I think I need tomato soup now...


----------



## msarkozi

lol Jaymes! I think I will be opting for some chicken noodle soup tonight myself.......


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi yep looks like we will be in the TWW together fingers crossed we both get our BFP's. I think I ov today as had a lot of pain on my right-hand side and because of US I had last month to check all was alright I know I should ov from my right ovary. Going to do another OPK later to see what it says. Very impressed with :sex: in a tent!! I'm going to do my best not to test untill AF is late as I find getting a BFN so heartbraking.

Hearty thinking about you hope all is going well.

Jaymes glad you havnt had any spotting and hope everything goes well with your scan will be thinking of you.

:hugs:

:rofl::rofl: no sassy I don't think it is your real name!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Jaymes said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Mel - That sounds awful, I nearly choke to death if I get water up my nose so that must be sooooo much worse, good luck with that! Hope it makes you better though.xxx
> 
> Never seen Twilight in my life, dont even know one person/name from it! Really not my sort of thing!
> 
> Oh I was saying that poutine thing sounds weird, I just ate Tomatoe soup with chunks of cheese in and dipped Onions rings in it, strange huh and I dont even have the excuse of being pregnant lol!!xx
> 
> Weirdly enough, that actually sounds kind of yummy :haha: I think I need tomato soup now...Click to expand...

Haha, thats your pregnancy brain thinking that it sounds yummy, no non-pregnant woman would think that, except me of course!!!.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Yogi yep looks like we will be in the TWW together fingers crossed we both get our BFP's. I think I ov today as had a lot of pain on my right-hand side and because of US I had last month to check all was alright I know I should ov from my right ovary. Going to do another OPK later to see what it says. Very impressed with :sex: in a tent!! I'm going to do my best not to test untill AF is late as I find getting a BFN so heartbraking.
> 
> Hearty thinking about you hope all is going well.
> 
> Jaymes glad you havnt had any spotting and hope everything goes well with your scan will be thinking of you.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: no sassy I don't think it is your real name!!

Thank god, I've put my Hubbys mind at rest that your not all stupid!xx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy I meant to ask did you have a good weekend? Where did you go? 
Glad your hubby is reassured :flower:

Speaking of tomato soup a friend of mine dips kit-kats into her tomato soup very weird!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Sassy I meant to ask did you have a good weekend? Where did you go?
> Glad your hubby is reassured :flower:
> 
> Speaking of tomato soup a friend of mine dips kit-kats into her tomato soup very weird!!

I had a FAB weekend, we went down to a spa hotel in the new forest, was amazing

Ok dipping kitkats in tomato soup make me look VERY normal, your friend is strange :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hearty -Are California gurls unforgetable??? Do you wear Daisy Dukes, bikinis on top? :haha: sorry was just listerning to Katy Perry and made me think of you.xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thanks for the reassurance girls. Fingers crossed all will be ok xxx


----------



## heart tree

Hi lovelies, I'm back from the HSG. It wasn't as painful as the hysteroscopy was but this time I took 2 ibuprofen AND a Vicodin. I'm a little woozy from the Vicodin right now! They told me my tubes were really open and clear. But, they said my uterus was slightly shaped like the letter T. They want me to discuss the results with my FS. I started crying and asked what a T shaped uterus meant. She told me that there is a range of "normal" shapes and she thinks mine still falls within that range. She said she didn't think that the shape was causing my recurrent mcs. But, she wanted me to talk to the FS. Of course I had to google T shaped uterus and got all sorts of awful things. It can be the cause of recurrent mcs. Most women have them when their mother was given a drug called DES during pregnancy. I was born in the 70's and this drug was given in the 40's, 50's and 60's. Also, my mom is kind of a hippie and I highly doubt she would have taken any drugs during pregnancy. I'll have to ask her though. If I do have a bad T shaped uterus, there isn't anything they can do. I'm a bag of emotions right now. I know I shouldn't jump to conclusions, but I can't help it. I'm scared that I'm destined to have continuous miscarriages due to the shape of my uterus. Just waiting for the FS to call now and tell me his thoughts. The waiting is torture!

Sorry, I haven't read the previous posts. My eyes are having a hard time focusing right now due to the drugs!


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - try not to stress yourself out right now. Wait until you talk to your FS to see what they say about a T shaped uterus. Maybe there is something they can do, and maybe it doesn't mean awful things.....try to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mel, I'll try, but it is hard. I'm tired of getting bad news.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Wow Megg, you met one of us in person??? How cool!
> 
> Mel, I hope you are feeling better today. No fun being sick, especially when you are preggers and can't take anything.
> 
> I'm getting my HSG this afternoon. I'm nervous about the pain and the results. I really hope it is all normal. I'll let you know how it goes when I'm done.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.

I've met more than 1 of you. I went to meet BranDivah in Jan. We had a blast as well. Then, there are 2 girls reasonably near me in Illinois that I'm supposed to be meeting for coffee soon. And, I'm going to go back to Georgia later this year to meet another one and her baby... and might stop by Kentucky on my way to meet another! LOL I love meeting my girls in person! :)

Also, I called my FS today and said we'd decided on injectables with IUI! Kevin's having a sperm analysis on Tuesday... and we start on my CD1, so long as I'm not pregnant now... which I really don't think I am. Pertinent countdowns in siggy now! I could be preggo in about a month!!! I'm so nervous and excited!

Is it bad that I'm worried the SA will be bad? I can't handle thinking of another hurdle to cross!!! :( I just hope he comes back with some sort of super sperm. I'm okay with me being the problem!

Hoping you're all well. Long weekend and didn't even make it to work this morning. Worrying a little about all the doc's appointments with the IUI too. But, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it! I just can't wait to get this done!


----------



## msarkozi

heart tree said:


> Thanks Mel, I'll try, but it is hard. I'm tired of getting bad news.

(oops, hit the thanks button instead of quote at first)

I know it's hard hun, and no one likes bad news. There has got to be a silver lining coming for you soon. It can't possibly be one bad thing after another...it will come (and I hope sooner rather then later!). :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mel, one would think there is a silver lining. The doctor who did the test didn't make it sound like a severe T shape. I just wanted them to tell me my uterus looked perfect. I did a little more reading online and found a woman who had a slight T shape. She was told by her doc that they think lots of women have this shape, but they aren't detected because usually a woman doesn't get an ultrasound until she's pregnant enough that the uterus has been stretched to normal shape. So, I guess the silver lining is that if I do indeed have just a slight T shape, I'm like many other women who end up having healthy babies. I just wish my doctor would call me to tell me his thoughts. 

Megg, I was super nervous for Tim's SA. He actually smokes a decent amount of pot and I thought for sure his swimmers were going to be sluggish. He ended up having swimmers that could rival Michael Phelps! I was amazed at his numbers in every category they checked. My FS said that they actually don't have a lot of data on sperm and infertility/miscarriage. He said that if you are getting pregnant, then sperm is not the issue. You've gotten pregnant twice so I wouldn't worry. (Ha! That's the statement of the century. The biggest worrier telling someone not to worry!)


----------



## Megg33k

Just caught up more properly! I looked up the T-shaped uterus stuff, Hearty... and there are plenty of success stories with it. Especially if they didn't seem to suggest it was severe. :hugs:

Kevin doesn't smoke, drink or do drugs. So, I can't imagine there being too much of an issue.. but its still scary, ya know? I just hope that I'll be lucky enough for it to take the first time!!! I've never been so equally nervous and excited!


----------



## hoping:)

heart tree said:


> Megg, I was super nervous for Tim's SA. He actually smokes a decent amount of pot and I thought for sure his swimmers were going to be sluggish. He ended up having swimmers that could rival Michael Phelps! I was amazed at his numbers in every category they checked. My FS said that they actually don't have a lot of data on sperm and infertility/miscarriage. He said that if you are getting pregnant, then sperm is not the issue. You've gotten pregnant twice so I wouldn't worry. (Ha! That's the statement of the century. The biggest worrier telling someone not to worry!)

I just had to add that my husband (Tim) smokes a lot of pot as well and had awesome swimmers as well! I was terrified that they were going to tell us that they were deformed and swiming the wrong way:haha: I'm sure everything will be great, Megg!


----------



## heart tree

What's with these men named Tim who smoke pot??? Mine has cut back since ttc, but I haven't been able to convince him to stop. 

How are you doing hoping? Looks like you are in the TWW! I hope you are doing ok. I often think about you.


----------



## hoping:)

You got to love people named Tim! I had him cut back when we started trying after our 2nd MC in July 09... we tried for 8 months and nothing. On the 9th month he started smoking regularly again and we concieved! He claims that it helps him:haha:

I'm doing good but I am anxious to find out if we have another 1st round clomid sucess. I will probably test wed or thurs since af is due fri or saturday. I had to have a blood test today to make sure that everything was back to normal after the mc in July. I was hoping they would surprise me and say that I was pregnant again but the the results came back as my hcg level being 2:dohh: oh well... I'm only 10 dpo so there is still hope! How are you doing?


----------



## heart tree

Oh I hope this is your month (and next 9 months!) Keep us posted!

I'm ok. After my HSG today, I'm a little shaken up. I'm waiting to hear from my fertility specialist what he thinks about the results. They found a slight T shape to my uterus. I really wanted them to tell me my uterus looked perfect. Uuugghh. Just one more thing to think about. I've had better days. Just trying to stay positive.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I'm super excited for you! I can't wait to hear about your next pregnancy.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, I'm super excited for you! I can't wait to hear about your next pregnancy.

Thank you! :hugs:

I can't wait for you to hear from your FS about how he feels about the slight T. I bet he says its fine! Everything crossed!


----------



## hoping:)

Staying positive is best because the added stress probably won't help. I'm sure your slight T shape uterus won't be any cause for concern. Lots of people have that and go on to have healthy babies:flower:

Good luck this cycle as well! I would love to see you with a :bfp:!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. Grrr, my FS is out until Friday!!! CRAP, CRAP, CRAP!!! I can't believe I have to wait that long. Damn, damn, damn. 

Ok...deep breaths. Staying positive.....


----------



## msarkozi

waiting totally sucks! At least FS will tell you great news on Friday and you can start your weekend happy:)


----------



## heart tree

You're sweet Mel. Let's hope it is good news. I emailed my gyno to see if she could interpret the results. She said that she thinks they saw a slight indentation in the top of my uterus. She said "We can see more miscarriages with a uterus that has a slightly different shape, but also many women have a uterus that may be shaped this way and do just fine. The finding seems quite subtle. Dont worry for now- the tubes were open and worked well, there wasn't anything alarming, and the cavity looked normal(no lesions on the inside of the uterus.)"

I guess that's my silver lining for the day.


----------



## heart tree

Mel, how are you feeling?


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

I don't have much to say today but wanted to see how Mel's and Hearty's appointments went.

Mel, glad it went well but sorry you're feeling ill. That nettle pot sounds awful! :hugs:

Hearty, I wouldn't worry about it since your doctors don't seem concerned. Your email from your gyno sounds promising. If it was something they genuinely were concerned about or thought was causing your mcs they would sound alarm bells. The thing with docs is they have to be ambiguous about benign things _in case_ it could be causing something. I've learned that through my bouts of anxiety that lead me to be a bit of a hypochondriac. The way they told me things drove me CRAZY! Like, "Your ecg is totally normal. You probably have nothing to worry about. It doesn't catch everything, but you'd have more severe symptoms. You're young, so it's probably not anything major." It's like they can't just tell you something is normal without a bit of an addendum. 

Yogi, glad you got some tent action. Hope you and Luce catch those eggies! :dust:

Sassy, I knew it wasn't your real name hehe. :) That would be quite the name though.

Megg I am feeling positive vibes about this procedure. :hugs: Yay for meeting BnB girls. It truly is an awesome place. :friends: My day was just made today as one of my BnB buddies from another thread is sending me a CBFM since she got her BFP! So generous and lovely of her. I'm so happy to have BnB. 

Also,AF should be long gone but today out of the blue I was spotting!! On CD7! Wtf....

Erm, guess I was feeling more chatty than I thought. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## msarkozi

I am feeling ok....still tired, and I did the sinus rinse tonight and I feel a bit better (was so not very attractive!).....I was just working on another assignment, but I am feeling way too tired, so I am going to go make some popcorn and then head to bed shortly. 

Glad that the gyno thinks everything is going to be ok Hearty. 

Allie, I hope you catch your egg very soon too!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie! Your words make a lot of sense and I feel better now. You are right, they do have to be ambiguous just in case. You are so, so right. Thank you sweet woman!

May I ask, what is ecg? 

Yay for you getting a CBFM! I just started using mine this cycle. Let's hope it gets us to our desired goal, a healthy baby!!! 

Sorry about the spotting. Is it brown? It was probably just some left over from AF that didn't make its way out. I don't think it is cause for concern. 

Mel, my mom swears by the netty pot. Hope it works its magic. You are officially in the 2nd trimester now aren't you? Congrats babe!!!


----------



## Megg33k

ECG = Electrocardiogram! :) Its a heart test!

The response from your gyno sounds good, Hearty! Yay!

Allie - Yay for CBFM! :yipee: Thanks about the procedure... I just hope it works quickly! Still spotting... Hoping for AF in the morning! Would be FAB!


----------



## Allie84

Yep, an electrocardiogram. I've had about 6! (I used to get bad heart palpitations but they could never find anything wrong)

The spotting was red, which is why it bothered me. AF was light on CD5 and nearly gone-brown-yesterday at CD6 so I was annoyed to see red blood today. It was only once when I wiped, but it's not usual for me. I've said it before but I swear ever since I started ttc is when my cycles got wacky. Why were they normal when I didn't want a baby? Why, why why???? Sorry for the whining.

Mel, happy to hear the nettle thingy worked! 

Megg, hope you get AF in the morning, too!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie, that is confusing. It's possible that it is hormonal. Seems like your body is still trying to adjust after the mc, if you ask me. I was reading a post in another thread and women were told that it can take up to 6 months to become regular again. Not to say that's going to happen to you, but maybe your hormones are still a little out of whack. I'm glad you are temping. It will give you a nice clear picture of ovulation which also gives you a window into your hormones.


----------



## Megg33k

Listen to Hearty, Allie... She speaks good sense! *nods*

Thinking AF-y vibes! Please, dear witchy, show up and make my day!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!!

I didnt get to log on at all last night, Alex has the flu so i have moved back to moms for a couple of days after he insisted.

Hearty i know that you will be worried until you speak to the fs on friday so i wont bother with the PMA, but i will agree with Allie about how docs try and cover all their bases when diagnosing. I kinda wish all docs were like House who is so confident in his diagnosis lol!!!

Mel your flu sounds like Alex's although he is also running a fever...Hope youre feeling better soon hun!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hearty I'm glad the gynae wasn't overly concerned. Try not to worry too much.

Megg - I can't wait to see you get your BFP in a month!!!

Allie - YAY for a clearblue monitor! Mine only took one cycle!

All the other girlies - keep shagging!!!!!

I feel a bit rough this morning, I didn't sleep particularly well because my boobs are sore. This morning I had a banana for breakfast and when I went to get some tupperware for my grapes to take to work, I caught the smell inside one of them and my god. I heaved like mad, though not actually sick thank god. I would have never heaved before at that. Fingers crossed this is the start of my symptoms.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Hearty I agree with the other girls and I am sure everything will be alright they don't seem to think it is as bad as you think stay away from google (I know we all do it and always find the horror stories). It sucks that you have to wait untill friday to speak to your FS but the gynae's email sounds positive. Try to find things to keep your mind of it so you dont worry as much. Thinking of you and always hear if you need anything :hugs:

Allie hope the spotting stops soon I had alot of that after my mmc but it seems to have eased of now hopefully its just your body getting back to some sort of normality and it will stop soon.

Megg I'm exicted for you can't wait to see you get your BFP!

Sassy that sounds so lovely just what you needed I bet.

Cesca glad your feeling a bit better and that the symptoms are kicking in.

Mel hope you feel better soon. Vicky sorry Alex is poorly hope he feels better soon.

AFM: I got another positive OPK yesterday but we didnt do anything as hubby really wasnt in the mood he had a crappy day and a sad day yesterday. His cat who was 13 had to be put down yesterday he and his ex (they got chloe cat together and are still good friends in fact we all our I never knew them when they were a couple but have a close friendship) took her to the vet as she was found by a neighbour and obviously wasnt well. They took her to the vet and he operated as he thought he could save her (well it was 50:50 so they wanted to give her a chance) but when the vet did he found a cancerous tumour so it was kinder to let her go. It really knocked Steve then his computer died and he wasnt feeling well so I just let him sleep. Poor love he's never lost a pet before. She was a sweet little cat a pain in the arse (I'm not really a cat person) but a sweetie she was loved by everyone where we live. Sorry for such a long post. We did however :sex: this morning so hopefully we covered all basis.


----------



## msarkozi

awe, I'm sorry about Steve's cat. It's so hard to lose a pet, as they really are a member of your family. Hugs to Steve! Try to :sex: today so you cover your bases. 

I seem to be feeling a bit better, so that sinus rinse must really work. Going to do it again tonight and hopefully tomorrow I will be back to myself....

Hearty - yes I am in the second trimester now, thank you for the congrats. 

Cesca - I used to heave quite a bit too..totally normal. The worst though is when you start gagging while brushing your teeth! I keep the toilet lid open just in case, lol. 

Hope all the other girls are doing well.....have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks mel its been so hard for him I've been through it a few times (so kind of knew what to expect) before as my family have always had dogs so grown up with pets and it is so hard to loss them. It hit him harder than he thought he and his ex were able to say their goodbyes which I think was important I said goodbye at home didnt go to vet with them as felt it was something they had to do together. 

Glad you are starting to feel a bit better and congrats on being in your 2nd tirmester its seems like its gone by so quickly.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

It is going quickly for sure.....I just want the end result here now....I'm so impatient :)


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I'm off to work, but wanted to say hello. Lucy, I'm so sorry about Steve's kitty. You are remarkable in that you are so understanding about his relationship with his ex. I'm glad you got a little BD time in this morning. Good job meeting his needs last night and getting your needs filled this morning!

Glad you are feeling a bit better Mel. Sounds like the netty pot is working!

Cesca, sounds like those symptoms are coming on properly. How wonderful!

Megg, hope AF started this morning!

Hi to everyone else!

Ok, I'm off. Can't miss another client appointment because of my flakiness!


----------



## msarkozi

have a good day Hearty :)


----------



## LucyJ

They were together from a young age and just grew apart but managed to maintain a strong friendship their better friends than they were a couple if that makes sense. Steve and I are good friends with his ex (they've been split for a while and had been by the time we got together) and her partner in fact they are getting married in a couple of weeks and I'm her bridesmaid and steves rob's usher! 

Ok so I did another opk today (my last one) expecting it to be negative as thought I had ov already but it was positive so thats three in a row does that mean I havnt ov yet and will soon or I have ov but there is still the hormones present from it if that makes any sense!! I've taken pictures so you can all see and advice me (what would I do without you girls):

The first pic is of all three that I've taken in order the first one is from sunday (29th), then mon (30th) then today (31st). The second pic is of todays one on its own.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0979.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 11









DSC_0982.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about the cat, honey! :hugs:

No AF this morning... even the spotting is gone. But I tested and got a BFN. So, I refilled my Provera script to get things moving ASAP. I'm not waiting around. I know I'm not pregnant... so, its time to move on. I'll be picking it up after work today. YAY! Hopefully AF in about 10 days and then IUI starts! :yipee:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That's so weird lucy, the only person i've ever known to get that ended up actually being pregnant!!

Megg - YAY!!!! Excited for your new journey.

I've had such an awful afternoon at work. Long story short but i've been made to feel really stupid by a colleague who should really focus on doing his own fucking job before interferring with mine and I came home and sobbed for ages on husband's shoulder. He's upset because he doesn't want me stressed out. I just keep thinking if I lose this baby i'm going to be stuck in my job for longer :( 80% of the time I like my job, but the other 20% is pure hell.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - I can't wait for you to start this next journey.....going to be exciting

Sorry you had a rough day Cesca :hugs:

My day is actually going pretty good....I am having a bit of a craving for carrot cake and cream cheese icing, so when one of the girls went to town, she brought me back bite size brownies and cream cheese icing, lol! so i am sitting in my office scooping icing onto the brownies and eating them, lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That sounds yummy Mel, so glad your feeling better hunny. Congrats on making it to 2nd tri what an amazing milestone that is, just wish we was passing it together as I was due the exact same date as you :-(

Hearty - I'm sooo sorry you had a bad time at your appointment, I agree what all the other girls have said, I really hope your not worrying too much, always here for you lovely and I hope your doc puts your mind at rest very soon.xx

Megg - Not happy that I wasn't right about twins, completely throws the Mystic Sassy thing out of the water, thanks, lol!!!xx

My boobies are killing today, sorry I just have to add that, no secrets around here ay girls!!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

awe I'm sorry Sass.....It would have been great if we were reaching it together....But I will be there with you the whole way on your journey, as well as with everyone else. I'm so very fortunate to have all of you in my life! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

So much to catch up on...

:hugs: to everyone.

AFM... I had my appointment today. We saw the heart beating again, so I am feeling very relieved. I am still spotting, but they don't seem too concerned about it, so I am trying to breathe easier. I have another appointment in 2 weeks. The only positive I see in the spotting (as it is stressing me out enormously,) is we are getting a lot of ultrasound pictures. Baby measured 9 weeks today... So I started my Pregnancy Journal.

Thank you all for all of your support. Love you people, MUAH!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOO HOO Jaymes, I'm soooo happy for you, I'm of now to stalk your pregnancy journal, how exciting.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

did they say what the heartbeat was Jaymes?


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely know what you mean about them being better friends than they were as a couple, Lucy! That's how me and my ex-husband are!!! Not sure about the OPKs... That's why I always suggest temping!

Sassy - Maybe I'm getting the twins with IUI? There's a 20-30% chance!!! :yipee: Maybe the sore boobies are from you quads! :rofl:

Jaymie - Yay for a heartbeat! Going to stalk the preggo journal.

A big :hi: to Mel and Cesca... I'm drawing a blank on what else I meant to say. 

Anyway... No AF this morning and no more spotting. Going to start my Provera tonight probably. Let's get this show on the road!!!


----------



## msarkozi

:hi: Meggles


----------



## Dazed

Just wanted to say hi to all you girls :hi: 
Been negative nancy lately so haven't said much. ATM I am having to deal with work as well as all the people freaking out over our threat of a hurricane. Hope all of you are doing well!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Spotting for the 2nd night in a row. Test was BFN this AM with FMU. AF hasn't been showing well on her own, but this is the first natural cycle I've had in a while. I have a few scenarios, and I don't know what to do.

1. Wait to see if the spotting turns into AF > It does (soon) > IUI cycle starts sooner
2. Take Provera > AF shows ~10-11 days from now > IUI cycle starts then
3. Wait to see if the spotting turns into AF > It doesn't > IUI cycle starts later

Obviously, I prefer #1.... but I have no guarantees! What do I do?


----------



## Jaymes

Mel - she said the hb was in the 160's. Yay!

Megg - if you take the provera, will it stop a natural cycle from starting?


----------



## msarkozi

I honestly don't know what to do Meg....I don't even know anything about provera (sorry!). I was thinking of you though as I was watching quints by surprise.....they used IUI as well....I was like that is so going to be Meg! lol!


----------



## msarkozi

excellent heartbeat Jaymes! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> Mel - she said the hb was in the 160's. Yay!
> 
> Megg - if you take the provera, will it stop a natural cycle from starting?

Yes, it would stop a natural cycle from starting. I have to choose! :(



msarkozi said:


> I honestly don't know what to do Meg....I don't even know anything about provera (sorry!). I was thinking of you though as I was watching quints by surprise.....they used IUI as well....I was like that is so going to be Meg! lol!

OMG! They got quints from IUI? HOW?!?! :shock: Meggles no likey!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! they used IUI and conceived one child, and then they used it again and ended up with quints. not sure how, but they have their hands ful for sure


----------



## Allie84

Hello ladies! 

Dazed, I hope the hurricane doesn't get you guys in Virginia and work doesn't stress you out too much!

Mel, so happy to hear you are feeling better!

Jaymes, woohoo for a great heartbeat! Off to stalk your journal.

Megg, I can see you having multiples... At least twins like Sassy predicts. I don't know a thing about Provera, but whatever you choose will be okay in the end because you're still getting IUI this cycle! Woo!

Lucy, those are super positive OPKs! Three days in a row...I just dunno...I think it's safe to assume you ov'ed in there somewhere so as long as you BDed during the time I think you're covered. I know what it's like to have multiple pos OPKs though and not knowing what day to count as ov day. Frustrating!

Sassy, I wonder why the sore boobies? You're right, no secrets here! Speaking of which, I've been poking at my cervix for days as I'm trying to learn cervical positioning and I found it today....so exciting lol...but it kind of hurt to poke at, hope I didn't scratch it or something!

Cesca, sorry you had a rough day at work and I hope tomorrow is much better. The sobbing is probably the pregnancy hormones.

:hugs: to all my girlies!


----------



## heart tree

LucyJ said:


> Ok so I did another opk today (my last one) expecting it to be negative as thought I had ov already but it was positive so thats three in a row does that mean I havnt ov yet and will soon or I have ov but there is still the hormones present from it if that makes any sense!! I've taken pictures so you can all see and advice me (what would I do without you girls):
> 
> The first pic is of all three that I've taken in order the first one is from sunday (29th), then mon (30th) then today (31st). The second pic is of todays one on its own.

Lucy, it looks to me like the one you took today is slightly lighter than the previous ones. My guess is that on the 29th, you caught the LH surge on the way up, on the 30th you caught the surge and on the 31st you caught it on the way down. I often get 3 positives in a row and I've realized this is what happens. I usually Ov on the day after the surge (so, the third day of my positive OPK). I bet if you test tomorrow, you'll see a much lighter line. I hope you BD'd just in case. You might not have Ov'd quite yet, but it is definitely imminent. I hope this helps!


----------



## Allie84

Hey Hearty, hope you had a good day today. :hugs: Now that you mention it I see that today's is a bit lighter on her OPK!


----------



## heart tree

Meggles, I have no advice for you on this one. Personally, I would wait because I don't like messing with my body more than I have to. But that's just me. I totally understand your desire to speed this process up. 

Allie, congrats on figuring out your CP!!! I've had that part covered for a while, but what I could never quite get was the texture and if it was open or closed. Finally, the cycle I got pregnant I figured it out! I was so excited. Now I completely know how to check if it is open. So exciting!

Jaymes, yay for the heartbeat. Congrats!

No news from me. Just sitting with the prospect of having an abnormally shaped uterus. I've stopped googling though, which has helped tremendously.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie, definitely feeling a lot better. OH even asked me tonight why I was so loving, and then realized I felt better, lol. That's awesome you figured out your CP. I tried once but I had no clue so I gave up. 

Hearty, I'm glad you stopped googling....I hope you are relaxing this evening.....


----------



## Allie84

Glad to hear you've stopped googling, hearty. It doesn't do any good-the more you search, the more bad stuff you find. It's skewed because only people who have had problems with uterine shape will even bother putting it online so you what you aren't reading about is the majority of women with different shaped uteruses (uteri?) who don't have problems caused by it! 

Thanks guys, even though finding my cervix is my small victory of the day, I still can't tell if it's open or closed...but now that I've found it, that part's next ha. 

Oh, and Lucy, I wanted to add, massive :hugs: to Steve. We put down my childhood pet, our 14 year old kitty, Zeffie, a few months ago and I know how hard it is. I truly mourned. At least they lived nice long happy kitty lives.


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! Everyone sees me with multiples! That's fantastic! I'll take 2... no more than 2 though! LOL

They told me to take the Provera if she doesn't show soon. I mean... I don't really have to worry about fucking up my body with unnatural shit... That's all I'm about to pay them to do! Haha!!!


----------



## vickyd

Hiya ladies! Wow so many posts since i last logged in!!!

Megg i guess you will be having twins then its settled!!!!!

Luce i love how you british women are so cool and open minded!! I cant even imagine how a greek chick would take having her hubby's ex still in the picture....Good lord the drama would be never ending!!!!

Hearty i asked doc about the Tshaped uterus. He said that he has only seen problems when it is severly mishaped. It is apparently quite common to have a slightly T shaped uterus but most of the time it goes undiagnosed. Stay away from google until Friday, maybe Tim should abduct you like alex did with me to a place with no internet lol!!!

Woohoo for finding your cervix Allie, please dont make poking it a hobby luv!!!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls thanks for all the advice I knew you girls would be great!!

We didn't :sex: last night as neither of us were in the mood and we had done it in the morning so figured we were covered but we did do it again this morning we were both half asleep but still managed it yay us poor Steve had to then get up and go to work while I rolled over and went back to sleep!! :haha:

Jaymes :happydance:woohoo on the scan and what a great heartbeat.

Meggs looks like its twins for you I dont know much about provera I guess see if AF shows up and if not then use the provera.

Allie well done on finding your cervix I've never tried alway bit worried that I'd end up hurting myself!!

Mel glad your feeling better.

Hearty pleased your staying away from google best thing and thank you for your advice on the opk's you are a wise women with lots of usefull information. I think we've covered all the basis so I guess only time will tell now!!

Sassy hope everything goes well today and you have a fab birthday (I think I've got the days right) :hugs:

:hugs: to all my lovely ladies.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie you've never found your cervix before? Man, mine is SO low. It drives me mad. I can never tell when it's closed or not though. I'm actually panicking because my mum had an incompetent cervix and lost a baby at 20 weeks because of it, but I think modern medicine can diagnose the problem sooner.


----------



## heart tree

Cesca, from what I understand, if you have an incompetent cervix, they can give you a stitch to keep everything inside. Do they know your mother's history? Do they know your cervix is always low? 

Lucy, you totally covered your bases! A friend was doing it twice a day and wasn't getting pregnant. Her doctor yelled at her and said to only do it every other day. She couldn't bear to miss a day, so she cut back to once a day. She got pregnant that cycle.

Good luck Megg, hope AF rears soon. If not, onto Provera it sounds like. Good that you have a plan.

Vicky, I love you! Thanks for asking hot doc about my uterus. Some of the final things I read on google were exactly what he said. Many women have them and they go undiagnosed. They often find them during birth when a woman has a C-section. I'll take a C-section if it means I get my baby. I really appreciate you asking him. I can't wait for my doctor to call me!

Vicks, how are you feeling? How's the baby? How far along are you now?

Hope everyone has a great day today!!

xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - my mom had to have her cervix stitched at 3 months with my brother, and 5 months with me...so my doctor sent me to a gyno thinking I might have the same issue. The gyno told me that even with me having a miscarriage, there is nothing there to support that I was going to end up like my mom. So I don't think you need to worry hun. They say the incompetent cervix happens around 12 weeks at the earliest. I bet you will be fine. 

Happy Birthday sweet Sassy! :cake: Hope your appointment goes well today, and that you manage to enjoy your birthday. Thinking of you! :hugs:

:hi: to all the other ladies

AFM, I spoke too soon....I woke up in the middle of the night completely stuffed up again...I have sinus pain today and so I am feeling like crap. I wish I could take something for it! I am a pill popper when I am sick, so this is hard to not take anything. :(


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy, you totally covered your bases! A friend was doing it twice a day and wasn't getting pregnant. Her doctor yelled at her and said to only do it every other day. She couldn't bear to miss a day, so she cut back to once a day. She got pregnant that cycle.

The plan this month was to do it every other day but we got a bit carried away :blush: this month also I always wonder what day you start on so to get it right on time :haha: I'm sure I think about it to much this TTC business isn't as easy as you first think!!



> AFM, I spoke too soon....I woke up in the middle of the night completely stuffed up again...I have sinus pain today and so I am feeling like crap. I wish I could take something for it! I am a pill popper when I am sick, so this is hard to not take anything.

Aww Mel sorry to hear your feeling rough put your feet up and relax if you can and plenty of fluids.

Cesca I'm sure all will be ok just make sure your doc is aware of your mum's history.


----------



## vickyd

Luce whats your secret babe, getting all that action????? 

Hearty dont thank me babe, you know me and hot doc are here for you. By the way he now wears a really sexy pair of glasses...lord take pity on me...!!!!

Im doing ok, im trying to muster up some positivity since i feel so bad for little bean having a mom who is just waiting for her to pass......I actually felt a glimmer of hope today while i was working so my task now is to try and be excited about baby girl every day. I still havent told anyone at work but some of the bitches have guessed cause they ask every frickin day why im not smoking and get this...if ive had implants put in cause "your breasts are so huge and perky"....bitches

Anyhoo, im still staying at mum's which rocks cause i have dinner waitingon the table when i get home and an hourly foot massage before bed! Im thinking of starting a long distance relationship with Alex to be honest.....


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Vicky! I am glad you are enjoying your time away from home. It is always nice to have dinner waiting for you, and I am so jealous about the foot massage! You deserve it!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, it looks like you girls are getting me back. I've talked to the clinic and my employer... and my upcoming appointments apparently aren't going to be conducive to staying employed. The clinic said they didn't feel I could realistically hope to have my appointments scheduled before 9am most days, and I can't expect a place that schedules 15 min breaks a week in advance to put up with me missing work randomly for a few weeks. So, I more or less had to choose between work and a baby. I've chosen the baby. Kevin agrees.. So, that's that. At least I tried.


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hi and let you know my NT scan went well yesterday, baby measuring 12+2 and all looked great, got some lovely pics. Heart rate of 162 bpm so all looking good so far! x

Megg i'd go with option 1 if you can hold out hun, and twins for you sounds just super!! :happydance:

Well done on finding your cervix Allie!! :happydance:

Sorry you're feeling poop Mel, Have you tried inahaling steam? just get a big bowl of hot water and a towel over your head and breathe deeply, its seems to work wonders :hugs:

Hearty, its lovely to see you about again, i'm sure all will be fine with your scan results hun. :hugs:

Great to hear you got a nice heatbeat Jaymes :happydance:

Can your mother not move in with you Vicky? Then you'd have the best of both worlds!!

Good luck for this month Lucy, sounds like you've got it covered well!!

Take care ladies xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I suppose I should just accept the fact I'll be having twins! lol


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, do you know you are having a girl? Did I miss the original announcement somewhere??? OMG!!! I really think you need to take pics of hot doc with glasses. YUM! As for a long distance relationship, I highly encourage it! Sounds like a dream being at your mom's place.

Megg, wow! I would have chosen the same thing too. Sounds like you'll be back on B&B more regularly (says me selfishly!)

Roonsma, congrats! Sounds like things are going well. That's awesome.

Mel, back to the netty pot for you!

Off to work. Love you girls!


----------



## msarkozi

Roonsma - good to hear from you again. Glad things are going well, and I hope you can show us those lovely pictures :) 

Meg - I am glad to have you back (sorry about the job though - but I am not really that sorry, because now we have you back, lol).....and I am voting for the quints for you:)

Hearty - have a great day at work


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> Roonsma - good to hear from you again. Glad things are going well, and I hope you can show us those lovely pictures :)
> 
> Meg - I am glad to have you back (sorry about the job though - but I am not really that sorry, because now we have you back, lol).....and I am voting for the quints for you:)
> 
> Hearty - have a great day at work

:haha: Me too!


----------



## yogi77

Hi again everyone! :wave:

Lucy sounds like you've definitely covered your bases! I also can't handle waiting to :sex: every second day so we usually do it daily if I know I'm ovulating. But this time we did miss one day and I was freaking out on the inside LOL. I made sure we did it the next AM!! So I think we did all we could this month and now I just wait and see.

Megg, I agree that sometimes when you have to choose betwen work and life, life always wins. I used to work full-time but I was getting too stressed out and not enjoying life outside work anymore and made the choice to quit my full-time job with full support of DH. I work on-call / part-time now and it has made a huge difference. I sleep better and am way more relaxed.

Vicky are you having a girl?

Mel, my sis-in-law has been using that netty-pot stuff since 11 weeks and she's now at 17 weeks. I hope you clear up soon, it did not look fun to use!!

Hearty step away from the google!! Easier said than done, I know, as I sit here and google see if I should have any symptoms at 4dpo when I very well know that I won't!!! 

Allie I've never tried to find my cp either. Congrats! Oh, the things we congratulate eachother about on here :rofl:

AFM I'm just trying to stay busy and distracted during my 2ww, I haven't been working this week. We are heading out camping again this weekend (long weekend) so at least I will have no access too google or HPT's for 4 days!! :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

Just think Yogi, you can test when you get home next week, lol! And yes those netty pots aren't really fun.....it's a lot easier then I thought, but it's so not attractive, so you make sure you are alone while doing it, lol!


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce whats your secret babe, getting all that action?????

What can I say I'm just hot stuff!! Well that and I think hubby is of the opinion get it why he can :blush: as when I'm pregnant he may not get any I totally went of :sex: before, that and because of some inital spotting I was advised to avoid it untill after 12 weeks which sadly I didnt make.

Yogi we will have to keep each other distracted I'm trying not to think about it schools go back next week so have to start thinking about sending out CV's for possible supply work plus got my friends wedding in just less than 2 weeks. I am not going to test untill AF is late at least that is the plan I'm relying on Vicky to keep me strong.

Roonsma so happy that everything went well :happydance: thats brillant news.

Megg I would of made the same decision baby definitely comes first and yay we will have you back here more! :flower:


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Well, it looks like you girls are getting me back. I've talked to the clinic and my employer... and my upcoming appointments apparently aren't going to be conducive to staying employed. The clinic said they didn't feel I could realistically hope to have my appointments scheduled before 9am most days, and I can't expect a place that schedules 15 min breaks a week in advance to put up with me missing work randomly for a few weeks. So, I more or less had to choose between work and a baby. I've chosen the baby. Kevin agrees.. So, that's that. At least I tried.

Sorry Megg:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad that everyone I know seems to agree that I've made the right decision... Even my mother, who is the most responsible person I know. So, I'm very happy with it now. I even took a nap to celebrate! I slept so much better knowing that I wouldn't have to worry about the appointments and dragging myself in there every day to do something I didn't even enjoy anymore. The atmosphere was so much different than it had been the first time I was there. It just felt off. So, I'm sort of happy that this is how it happened.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

Megg, I'm so happy to have you back and I agree I think you made the right decision. Life, such as baby-making, should always come first! I have to say I'm a little jealous though as going back to work for the school year has pooped me out! But, I absolutely love my job so far and feel really lucky for that. The downside is I was hoping to make friends (as most of mine are still in Colorado) but I'm the youngest person by a longshot (except the students) and my colleagues don't seem interested in making friends.

Roonsma, good to hear from you. :hugs: Looking forward to pics.

Vicky, have they confirmed the baby's a girl? 

I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs: to all. FX for Lucy and Yogi during the 2ww!


----------



## Megg33k

Its hard to make friends as an adult, in my opinion. Its not like it was in school when EVERYONE was looking for friends. Now, its like all the adults who have lived somewhere for a while already have all the friends they want, and being new is a HUGE detriment to the process. Its like starting 7th or 8th grade at a new school in the middle of the year... No one wants new friends! :(


----------



## heart tree

I totally agree Megg. The older I get, the harder it is to make friends. Everyone has their own life. When I was in grad school, I was older than most of the people and I had been living in SF for years. The other people moved to SF specifically for our program. I was the one with my own life and they all clung to each other because they didn't have any other friends. I was kind of the odd woman out. Oh well.

Allie, I hope you can find a way to make some friends. Moving is always hard. You just need to have a baby so you can join a mom's group!


----------



## Megg33k

So, its still really light, but I think today (technically 9/2) is going to be my CD1. That means, I can tell the clinic tomorrow in coordination with the SA! Hopefully I'll get my script to go get my needles. Really hoping they give me the pen kind... like this:

https://www.gettingolderandwiser.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/follistim.gif

Wow @ getting to start the cycle tomorrow instead of 9-10 days from now!

P.S. Only 26 days left on my FF VIP! Pregnant by then? I hope!!! *nervous*


----------



## vickyd

Good morning!

Am i having a girl? Well at my NT scan both my doc and the specialist concurred baby is a girl. They sid not to start picking out clothes yet but usually they are right. We shall see...

Megg as long as you and Kevin are happy with your decision then you are doing the right thing love! Cant wait to see your bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allie, im sure that as time goes by you will make some new friends. Although i agree that as we get older we do not make friends easily, lets not forget that we also need the excitement of meeting new people to snap us out of our routine. I love making new friends since it seems that with my existing friends we talk about the same shit all the time. Usually its all problems that we are facing so it can get to be too much.

Luce i also havent had sex since my bfp!! Hot doc is non-negotiable on the no sex till week 14 rule. I asked him once the science behind that but he never gave me a reasonable explanation...Who knows????


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ok so i'm not sure how I can hide this from work when I am having to run to the toilet and retch for 5 mins every half hour or so. Eeek.


----------



## Megg33k

Wow, Vic! A girl! How exciting! To be honest, I don't even know how far along you are. I hate not knowing! Would you be willing to at least tell me, since you don't have a ticker? Anyway, congrats on team :pink:! I'd have guessed girl just for fun, actually!!! :hugs:

I can't wait to get this IUI shit going! Let me stab myself, grow a strong eggy or 5, get some swimmers in there, and have my damn twins! I'm ready... Just let it happen already! :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> Wow, Vic! A girl! How exciting! To be honest, I don't even know how far along you are. I hate not knowing! Would you be willing to at least tell me, since you don't have a ticker? Anyway, congrats on team :pink:! I'd have guessed girl just for fun, actually!!! :hugs:
> 
> I can't wait to get this IUI shit going! Let me stab myself, grow a strong eggy or 5, get some swimmers in there, and have my damn twins! I'm ready... Just let it happen already! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: only on B&B would stabbing be something to look forward to!!!!!

Megg im 13 weeks today, no ticker for me...I guess ill just keep having you all guessing!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Megg, I'm so happy to have you back and I agree I think you made the right decision. Life, such as baby-making, should always come first! I have to say I'm a little jealous though as going back to work for the school year has pooped me out! But, I absolutely love my job so far and feel really lucky for that. The downside is I was hoping to make friends (as most of mine are still in Colorado) but I'm the youngest person by a longshot (except the students) and my colleagues don't seem interested in making friends.
> 
> Roonsma, good to hear from you. :hugs: Looking forward to pics.
> 
> Vicky, have they confirmed the baby's a girl?
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs: to all. FX for Lucy and Yogi during the 2ww!

Sorry your having trouble making new friends Allie. I have the same problem. When I started my job I was hoping to make new friends since the atmosphere was told be a family type. Well, I have friends at work, but they stay at work. No one really wants to hang out. Most of the ones I have now are still from high school and even then I don't really see them. 

As for me... bracing for the storm. Shouldn't be a direct hit, but we should still feel the effects! BLAH!


----------



## msarkozi

Hope everyone is having a good day so far......

I'm not sure how I am going to function today. I slept for 2 hours last night, was awake for 4.5 hours, and then fell asleep for another 2 hours again. I couldn't breathe at all, and at one point I had started coughing and ended up throwing up. It was not a good night at all. I think I have a sinus infection though (I'm very prone to getting them). At least they can give me antibiotics for that, so I am going to phone the clinic once it opens up.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! 13 WEEKS! :yipee: I'll try and remember!

So, all looks good for me to start stimming on Saturday, but OH's semen analysis isn't as good as I hoped. I'm not impressed. (Its not awful, but its not even sort of fantastic!) I had so much hope last night, then I got really scared this morning, and now I just want to curl up in a ball and die. FML


----------



## msarkozi

Meg, I am sure things will work out hun. Keep positive. My BFF went through in vitro last year, and it failed....then her husband had some kind of surgery done, and they managed to conceive right after that. I believe he had issues with his sperm....


----------



## Megg33k

I just feel really defeated right now. He swore for months that he didn't need to get the SA done, because he was fine... He was just sure it wasn't him. Now, I'm terrified that I could be him TOO!


----------



## msarkozi

Try not to stress yourself out....just think about those injections and the end result:) I will remind you again that the couple on the show couldn't conceive together for whatever reason, and the IUI (?) gave them QUINTS!!! Meg, you are going to get your quints, lol!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Try not to stress yourself out....just think about those injections and the end result:) I will remind you again that the couple on the show couldn't conceive together for whatever reason, and the IUI (?) gave them QUINTS!!! Meg, you are going to get your quints, lol!

Thank you! :hugs: You made me cry... in a good way!

Suddenly, I would rather have quints than 0. I think I just expected him to have super sperm or something... I expected them to be at least average... 

I'm trying to rationalize. Most labs want the sample to be done 2-3 days after the last ejaculation. Their lab says 2-5 days. I've read that there can be more that aren't motile after the 3rd day... And it was from Sunday morning at ~3am until Thursday morning at ~8am. That's a solid 4 days + 5 hours. Maybe they'd have been better at 2-3 days?

I just don't want to do this and get nothing from it. I can't take that!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I want to shake a little sense into you right now....

YOU'VE GOTTEN PREGNANT TWICE! That means his sperm are good enough. They are getting the job done without any assistance. Now you are about to increase your chances. I'm quite sure they'll get the job done again sweets.

I just got two emails today. One from a very good friend who is divorced with a 5 year old. She never thought she'd get married again and she wants to have another baby. She's 38 so that makes it more stressful. She just got proposed to today!

The second email broke my heart. It was from a friend who I haven't seen for a while. She just had a D&C yesterday after finding out her bean at 8.5 weeks wasn't viable. It is her first loss. A mutual friend of ours had told her about my losses and she reached out to me. This is the first friend I've had in my life to go through this. I feel strong enough now to help support her. I'm so glad she reached out to me, but so sad she had to. 

Strange how life works. Good and bad news. We all have it. We are all destined to have both. Me? I'm ready for my good news.


----------



## msarkozi

Maybe they are still able to get some info from it?? I honestly have no idea....I think those babies are coming Meg. Just don't give up on yourself and stay determined. Everything is so much easier said then done though of course. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> And it was from Sunday morning at ~3am until Thursday morning at ~8am. That's a solid 4 days + 5 hours. Maybe they'd have been better at 2-3 days?

Hell yeah they would have been better at 2-3 days! Those sperm were old men by the time they were looked at. When Tim had his done, they wanted his sperm within 30 minutes of ejaculation. 30 minutes! You are going to be fine.


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I am glad your friend was able to reach out to you. It makes it so much easier when you can talk to someone that has gone through the same thing as you, as we all know here. Your good news is coming soon hun! Hang in there


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, I want to shake a little sense into you right now....
> 
> YOU'VE GOTTEN PREGNANT TWICE! That means his sperm are good enough. They are getting the job done without any assistance. Now you are about to increase your chances. I'm quite sure they'll get the job done again sweets.
> 
> I just got two emails today. One from a very good friend who is divorced with a 5 year old. She never thought she'd get married again and she wants to have another baby. She's 38 so that makes it more stressful. She just got proposed to today!
> 
> The second email broke my heart. It was from a friend who I haven't seen for a while. She just had a D&C yesterday after finding out her bean at 8.5 weeks wasn't viable. It is her first loss. A mutual friend of ours had told her about my losses and she reached out to me. This is the first friend I've had in my life to go through this. I feel strong enough now to help support her. I'm so glad she reached out to me, but so sad she had to.
> 
> Strange how life works. Good and bad news. We all have it. We are all destined to have both. Me? I'm ready for my good news.

Thank you! :hugs: I'm trying!

I'm glad you can be there for your friend! I'm sure she really needs you right now! Good and bad... always!



msarkozi said:


> Maybe they are still able to get some info from it?? I honestly have no idea....I think those babies are coming Meg. Just don't give up on yourself and stay determined. Everything is so much easier said then done though of course. :hugs:

Definitely easier said than done!!! I hope you're right!



heart tree said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> And it was from Sunday morning at ~3am until Thursday morning at ~8am. That's a solid 4 days + 5 hours. Maybe they'd have been better at 2-3 days?
> 
> Hell yeah they would have been better at 2-3 days! Those sperm were old men by the time they were looked at. When Tim had his done, they wanted his sperm within 30 minutes of ejaculation. 30 minutes! You are going to be fine.Click to expand...

:rofl: No, honey! The sample wasn't from Sunday. The sample got to them within 30 min. I meant that it had been since Sun @ ~3am that he had last ejaculated prior to his ejaculation this morning at ~8am!


----------



## heart tree

OH!!! I was thinking HUH??? Why would they wait that long!!! :rofl:

I still think the window that he waited was long. I just looked at Tim's (yes, apparently I carry his SA results with me) and his was 3 days of abstinence.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> OH!!! I was thinking HUH??? Why would they wait that long!!! :rofl:
> 
> I still think the window that he waited was long. I just looked at Tim's (yes, apparently I carry his SA results with me) and his was 3 days of abstinence.

3 is more normal than 4.25. They say that it goes down after 3 pretty drastically. Also, the internet says improper stimulation can produce poor results... and nerves/pressure of performing can make it worse. Well, this was LOTS of improper stimulation and pressure. He said he thought it might not be great, as it didn't feel like a normal time. :shrug:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Hearty I think thats great that you can be there for your friend and her for you. I told a friend of mine what I had been through and she confided in me that she had been through the same literaly a month before she hadn't told anyone apart from her family but wanted to tell me so I knew she understood and was there, although I hate that she went through it having her there was a great support for me. I know she is there and always will be and I hope I have been able to provide support for her aswell.

When Steve had his SA done they said there had to be at least 2 days between his sample at last time he ejaculated. We had 30 mins to get it to the hospital which isn't easy as we live about 30 mins away from it!! We never knew results of his first one (if there were any) as he had to repeat it they never said why but results of second one were ok.


----------



## roonsma

Hearty, i think your friend is lucky to have you to support her, you are so kind and have a lovely way with words. You definately deserve your good news soon hun xx :hugs:

Megg, i wouldn't worry to much about your hubbys sample, as the others have said you've got pregnant twice and it doesn't sound like it was "done!" under perfect conditions. xx:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I just got a call from Member Services about the complaint I filed about the stupid lab worker who took my blood. She was HORRIFIED by the lab worker's comments. She told me that she read my complaint and had to "jump on it immediately" because my story touched her so much. She even told me she had a miscarriage herself and couldn't imagine someone saying such things. She called the worker's manager immediately and the manager will be having a word with the worker. She said the manager was equally as horrified. The manager will also call me to apologize. She was so incredibly kind and apologetic. I feel so much better. It is so nice to be validated so strongly. Yay!


----------



## msarkozi

Glad they acted on it Hearty


----------



## heart tree

Me too Mel. I just got a call from the manager as well. She couldn't believe her worker said such idiotic things. She said that what the woman said to me was the worst thing she had ever heard!


----------



## heart tree

I'm a bit of a mess right now. My FS just emailed me and said that my HSG shows that I have a gentle curve at the top of my uterine cavity, but not one that seems overly excessive. He said this was not correctable by surgery. He said it was unclear by the HSG if I had a uterine septum which is corrected by surgery. Now he wants to do an MRI to determine. Either option sounds awful to me. A mild curve could be the reason for my mcs and there is nothing they can do about it. A septum means surgery on my uterus. I can't even fathom that. Oh god, this feels like it's never going to happen for me. :cry:


----------



## heart tree

I just spoke to my FS. He is lovely. He said he can't rule anything out. It may be a heart shaped uterus, it may be a uterine septum or it may be a normal curve. Given all of my losses, he said he just wants to chase down the cause of them. He said if it is heart shaped, the best way to have a baby is to use someone else's uterus or keep getting pregnant and know that I have big chance of another mc. If it is a uterine septum, surgery is very easy apparently. If it is normal, well, then it is normal. He said there is a chance the MRI won't show results and they might have to do surgery anyway. He doesn't want to do that until we have to. I really, really, really hope my results are normal or it is a uterine septum. I'll schedule the MRI tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Jaymes

Good luck Hearty. I hope it turns out to be very minor. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I hope its normal or the easy fix, Hearty!!! I truly hope its a non-factor... but I'd be happy to loan you my uterus if I ever get this figured out and you need it! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Whew. Not a good day all around, eh? Mine sucked too, but not in comparison to anything fertility related. My car broke down in a puff of smoke on the road and I had to fork over $250 to get some pump fixed. Then I got a new cell phone, which I paid $110 for on Ebay, in the mail and excitedly took it to get switched onto my plan and the phone doesn't work! Screwed over on ebay. :(

Hearty, best of luck with the MRI. Your FS sounds really on top of things and really thorough. I hope it's normal or the septum, as well! I'm glad the doctor's office took your complaint seriously and validated your feelings. You were so right to complain and now the worker will be spoken to and hopefully never offend another woman in such a way again.

Megg, sorry to hear you didn't get the best results but I agree with the other ladies that since you've already been pregnant, that doesn't seem to be a problem. Also the days that lapsed sound like they really could have affected it. Try not worry as you go forward, no point stressing before the IUI. The pen doesn't look too bad.

Mel, sorry you're not feeling so well again and got a crappy night's sleep. I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight!

Cesca, bummer about the morning sickness but at least your full of symptom-ness now! :)

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck Hearty...hope it's just minor!

Allie, sorry you had a crappy day. 

I am heading to bed soon, but I don't think I will be seeing much sleep in my future again tonight:( A friend just phoned me though and told me she was talking with a lady in town, and they want me to go visit her. Apparently she is able to massage my sinuses to get them to drain and what not, so hopefully on Monday after I get back from visiting my parents. I will be leaving tomorrow afternoon for the weekend, so I won't be around until after I get home again...But I will check in before I leave:)

Have a good night everyone


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... That sucks about your car, hun! :hugs:

The pen doesn't look too bad because you can't see the needle!!!

HERE IT IS:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4LOl7WqbF7g/S39z7s4pn_I/AAAAAAAADPs/yPyKsF7wFWc/s400/IMG_1210.JPG

That's about twice the size of the pen when I hold it up to the pic.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty hun so sorry about all this damn stress youre going through....I really hope that the MRI clears things up, im tempted to ask why they cant still diagnose after the hsg...Why do they perform this procedure if they cant read the results? Maybe you can take the hsg to someone else for a second opinion? Do you want to mail it to me and i can show it to some specialists here? Im here for you no matter what!

Megg, i agree 100% with Hearty, since youve already been preggo twice Kevin's sperm is fine. END OF STORY

Allie ive had days like that too, its best to crawl back in bed before something else happens lol!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vicky, I don't have the images though. They do the HSG to make sure the tubes are clear, which mine are. An HSG can also show a severe bicornuate uterus (heart shaped uterus). But mine isn't severe, so it makes it harder to diagnose. An HSG doesn't show a uterine septum usually. I've read a lot about this and it is quite common to misdiagnose a uterine septum with a bicornuate uterus. I've read that often, women are just diagnosed with the bicornuate uterus without further exploration. Turns out they actually have a uterine septum which is easy to fix with minor surgery. Sadly, they don't get further attention and end up having multiple mcs. I feel lucky that my FS is taking out all the stops and charging forward. He is determined to find a reason for my mcs. If I hadn't had 3 mcs in a row, he might not be as aggressive. But he said given my history he doesn't want to take any more risks. It also could be that the HSG is actually showing an accurate picture. Just a slight indent in the top of my uterus. In that case, he said that would be normal. An MRI will give him a clearer picture of all of those options and hopefully give us a definite answer. I hope this made sense, it is late at night and I'm about to go to bed. 

I'm trying to stay positive, but it is really hard. This is all getting to be a little too much. The only good thing is when I was crying about it, Tim asked if there was any way they could just put the embryo in the right place. I told him that was what IVF did. He has been so against it in the past. I told him it was about $20,000 and we don't have insurance coverage. All of a sudden he was trying to brain storm ways to get coverage for it. I couldn't believe it! He totally changed his tune. At least I know he is willing to take that path with me. And honestly, we do have the money. We've been saving to buy a house, but I'd rather rent for the rest of my life with my child than own a house. I think Tim feels the same way. I'm no where near deciding to do IVF, but at least I know my man is on board to go to any length.

Have a wonderful Friday everyone. 

xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Ok now i understand a bit more Heart....
Give Tim a big hug from me for being such a wonderful guy!!!!
Try and keep positive hun, i know its hard but hopefully soon you will get your answers....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hearty my mum had a heart shaped uterus, which they found when she finally had a hysterectomy in her late 40s because of her painful periods (do you get awful AF pain? As in having to stay home all the time?) and they were very surprised that she managed to carry three children to term. So it can happen hearty, please don't lose hope.

ETA: My mum's also wasn't just heart shaped, it actually had two seperate chambers!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: ladies,

Hearty I really hope all goes well with mri and you get some answers. I am thankfull you have a good FS who is doing everything for you. I really hope everything is normal or that they can do an easy fix. I love that Tim is being so supportive and is there with you.

Thinking of you sweetie dont give up hope here for you. :hugs:

Allie sorry you had a rubbish day hope you have a better one.

Mel sorry you still feel rubbish hope you manage to get some sleep.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hearty - Good luck with the MRI, I have everything crossed for good news. I'm thinking of you.

Mel - Have a lovely weekend with your parents, I hope your feeling better soon. 

Megg - I agree with the others, it doesnt matter how bad your hubbys sperm apparently is he got you up the duff twice and he will do again, enough said.

Who's on 2ww?? Any symtoms yet?? I'm 7dpo and wow your cycles go soooo much faster when your not TTC.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Sassy,

How are you?

I'm in the TWW no symptoms to speak of I'm only about 3 dpo. I am feeling a bit rough think I'm getting a cold but hope not it may just be a bit of hayfever and I'm feeling tired as couldn't sleep last night. Trying to keep myself busy so I dont think about it to much.

Yogi is in the TWW as well not sure if anyone else is. Allie were are you at the moment?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Lucy,

I'm doing ok today thank you.

Hope you feel a little better soon, and I hope even more that the rst of the 2ww flys by.

Yogi - How are you doing? Any symtoms yet??

Whats everyone got planned for the weekend?? xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I don't have much planned playing it a bit by ear all depends on weather. Steves got to work saturday morning and I'm going with my friend for her final wedding dress fitting then doing a couple of bits and pieces. Hopefully steve and I will go out on sunday he bought me a new lens for my camera so hopefully will be able to go out and play with it

What about you, you up to anything?


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks...I am feeling a bit better, but I could be feeling a lot better still! I cancelled my massage for tomorrow as I didn't think I would be very comfortable, but at least I still have my hair appt. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! 

Luce - hope you aren't coming down with a cold!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I have my surprise bday meal tonight with all of our closest friends, Hubby told me yesterday incase I didnt feel upto it and I dont so I made him cancel, what a horrible ungrateful wife I am! Oops.xx


----------



## msarkozi

oh Sassy, don't be so hard on yourself hun. I am sure he completely understands. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

> I have my surprise bday meal tonight with all of our closest friends, Hubby told me yesterday incase I didnt feel upto it and I dont so I made him cancel, *what a horrible ungrateful wife I am*! Oops.xx

Your not at all your not feeling up to it so thats perfectly understandable!! Mel's right don't be hard on yourself.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks girls, I just feel bad that he had arranged it all, never mind, it's worse that 2 of the girls are 5-6months pregnant so I'm just not upto facing them.xxx

We are off shopping tomorrow so I can get my bday pessies, then we are going for Tapas then to the cinema so I'm looking forward to that.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I can totally understand not wanting to be around other people right now. I am sure he doesn't think you are an ungrateful wife at all. Just use this time to bond with each other and enjoy each other's company. Your day sounds lovely! I hope you post us a picture of your new bag you are getting:) 

I too and going to do some shopping tomorrow and to the movies. I can't wait:)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Cinema and shopping is always a good way to spend Saturdays, sooooo excited to get my bag, I will for sure post a pic.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh Mel what you seeing at the cinema?xx


----------



## msarkozi

Well there are a lot I want to see, but I am going to go see Going the Distance....how about you?


----------



## LucyJ

I love the cinema!! Sassy that sounds like a good plan for the day hope you enjoy it and can't wait to see a pic of your bag.

:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Thanks Vicky, I don't have the images though. They do the HSG to make sure the tubes are clear, which mine are. An HSG can also show a severe bicornuate uterus (heart shaped uterus). But mine isn't severe, so it makes it harder to diagnose. An HSG doesn't show a uterine septum usually. I've read a lot about this and it is quite common to misdiagnose a uterine septum with a bicornuate uterus. I've read that often, women are just diagnosed with the bicornuate uterus without further exploration. Turns out they actually have a uterine septum which is easy to fix with minor surgery. Sadly, they don't get further attention and end up having multiple mcs. I feel lucky that my FS is taking out all the stops and charging forward. He is determined to find a reason for my mcs. If I hadn't had 3 mcs in a row, he might not be as aggressive. But he said given my history he doesn't want to take any more risks. It also could be that the HSG is actually showing an accurate picture. Just a slight indent in the top of my uterus. In that case, he said that would be normal. An MRI will give him a clearer picture of all of those options and hopefully give us a definite answer. I hope this made sense, it is late at night and I'm about to go to bed.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive, but it is really hard. This is all getting to be a little too much. The only good thing is when I was crying about it, Tim asked if there was any way they could just put the embryo in the right place. I told him that was what IVF did. He has been so against it in the past. I told him it was about $20,000 and we don't have insurance coverage. All of a sudden he was trying to brain storm ways to get coverage for it. I couldn't believe it! He totally changed his tune. At least I know he is willing to take that path with me. And honestly, we do have the money. We've been saving to buy a house, but I'd rather rent for the rest of my life with my child than own a house. I think Tim feels the same way. I'm no where near deciding to do IVF, but at least I know my man is on board to go to any length.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday everyone.
> 
> xoxo

That's spectacular to hear about Tim! I know you aren't ready to plunge into IVF yet, and I wouldn't be either. I mean, there's a good chance that your uterus could be essentially normal. However, there is a branch of my fertility clinic (Sher Institute) in Los Angeles... and they do Micro-IVF with a 40% (if I recall) success rate per cycle for $5000-10,000. I really don't believe you'll need it... just a gut feeling. But, I felt it was worth telling you. :hugs:



Sassy_TTC said:


> I have my surprise bday meal tonight with all of our closest friends, Hubby told me yesterday incase I didnt feel upto it and I dont so I made him cancel, what a horrible ungrateful wife I am! Oops.xx

That doesn't make you horrible or ungrateful. Obviously, he knew you might not be up for it or he wouldn't have asked! Don't be so down on yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm making him his favorite dinner as I feel so guilty,a way to a mans heart is through his stomach right? lol. Nah he was fine about not going and I'm glad he asked me rather than taking me with me knowing nothing about it and totally not wanting to be there. :shrug:

So on the menu tonight is penne arriabatta with garlic ciabatta , omg that totally ryhmes, :haha:

What you lot having??xxx


----------



## msarkozi

that sounds lovely......I will be eating on the road, so nothing special for me at all....


----------



## yogi77

Yeah I'm in the 2ww right now too...no symptoms yet but I'm only 5 dpo so still too early. I'm heading away camping again for the long weekend and will be back on Monday, maybe we will have some symptoms to share by then!! 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh Mel we are going to see The Switch, looks quite funny.xx


----------



## msarkozi

enjoy camping yogi:)


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy_TTC said:


> Oh Mel we are going to see The Switch, looks quite funny.xx

that was another one i wanted to see as well....it was a toss up of that one or going the distance.....my friend said she seen the switch and it was good. enjoy:)


----------



## yogi77

thanks!! At least I don't have to worry about possibly POAS in the woods this time! :haha:

You have a good long weekend too!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks Mel, you will have to tell me what going the distance is like although its not out here until the 10th. Have a lovely weekend with your parents.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Have a lovely time camping this weekend Yogi, hope you return next week with lots of symtoms.xx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I need to see 'The Switch'... Didn't realize it was out now! Hmm...

Dinner? Chicken, probably! Not sure... No time for something special... Lots to do!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Sass! I will definitely enjoy it, and I will let you know what the movie is like for sure :)


----------



## LucyJ

Sausages and pasta for tea tonight I think but I have to go to supermarket so there is ever chance that I'll change my mind.

Sassy let me know what you think of it? I wish I could go to the cinema steves not a big fan so I have to literally drag him there unless we're taking one or more of our nieces and nephews he was quite happy to see toy story 3 with the kids in fact we've seen it twice now :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Me too Lucy, I love Toy Story. 

Is your dinner a pasta bake? sounds yummy! x


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
I just got back from getting a mani and pedi, it was awesome....I love getting pampered!
Hubby has gone to the U2 gig 2nite so im going out for some dinner with my best mates that i havent seen in 2 months. Im really craving veal fillet but i eat those rare dammit! I cannot bring myself to charcoal such a lovely peice of meat so ill probably order good ol chicken lol!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Megg, thanks so much for that referral. LA is a quick 45 minute plane ride away. I may look into that clinic at some point. The cost is much more affordable. I'm just waiting to schedule my MRI now. I really, really want to get this done.

Vicky, Tim is the project manager for the U2 website and the ticket sales for the tour. If Alex bought his ticket online, then he was at the mercy of Tim's handiwork! They just redesigned the website too. I hope you have a nice night.

Tim is going to band rehearsal tonight, so I get the place to myself. I'm going to curl up with a glass of wine and a good movie. I can't wait. I might even order Thai food! Yum!

I'm trying to stay upbeat about my uterus. I realize there is nothing I can do about it right now, so worrying does me no good. I had a good, long cry last night and then Tim and I had a good shag :blush:

I picked myself up today and went to the gym. Will have a nice evening to myself and then tomorrow I'm meeting up with a group of my dearest friends. None of them have babies or are even trying! We are going to a high end vodka distillery to do vodka tasting. You all must think I'm an alcoholic! :drunk: I swear I'm not! LOL! For some reason all of these alcohol related events keep coming my way. I'm going to indulge for a while. 

I have to say, I feel like I haven't been supporting you all like I would like to be. I'm so consumed with my own stuff right now that I'm talking about it a lot. I hope you all understand. I am reading your posts and am thinking about you all. Once I get this MRI out of the way, I can hopefully be a bit more supportive to you lovelies. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Apparently I will be having a great weekend :wine:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh hearty your so sweet, we completely understand and we are all here for you, as your always there for us.

You day tomorrow sounds like alot of fun, I havent had a drink in at least 3 months, so I think I may just treat myself to a few this weekend. I bet you all end up very tipsy, enjoy hun.

Your comment about the good shag made me crack up, so funny!xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Hearty dont be so daft you've been through alot and you need us we know your here. To be honest I'm just glad to have you back and you have been supportive I understand more about OPK's because of you. You have every right to be consumed with your own stuff right now and we're here for you :hugs:

Enjoy your quiet evening I'm on my own as well steve's gone out to see his dad. Hope you have a fab weekend.


----------



## vickyd

Just got back from dinner, it was quite fun but i ate too much and now i feel like throwing up!!! My friends had a bottle of wine each and were both quite drunk by the end, usually id be right there with them but today i was 100% sober and a bit embarrased at how loud they were being! Thing is we were surrounded by couples who were trying to have a romantic night and we were sooo abnoxious they kept throwing us evil glances lol! Anyhoo... I will be drinking alot of coke tonight to digest all that food...

Hearty i DEMAND you start paying more attention to MY needs woman!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I just got off the phone with the pharmacy that is shipping my Follistim. I'm glad I called, because the order hadn't been processed correctly yet. But, never mind that. They got it processed and called for a CC# to pay the co-pay from my insurance. Brett, a very nice man who was amazingly helpful, said "your insurance company did well, my friend... very well indeed." I kind of laughed, because I knew a lot would be covered... but WOW! I had NO IDEA *how* well they'd do! I just got $1200.00 worth of medication shipped to my home for $32.50! :yipee: ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNND.. It'll be delivered tomorrow, probably between 8a-2p... definitely before I need to use it between 7p-9p! SO EXCITED! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: Thanks Vicky, I needed a good laugh! I think it is hilarious that you are now the sober, quiet one. 

Sometimes I hate my job. I'm so used to listening to other peoples problems that I get self conscious talking about my own. Thanks for making me feel like it is ok to talk about me.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, we posted at the same time. That is so freaking exciting! When insurance coverage is good, it is really good in this country. Woo-hoo! Can't wait to hear about your experience with it all.


----------



## vickyd

Sober and Marlboro free...WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO ME???????? My friends actually didnt believe that i quit smoking (i smoked both times before) until they saw me tonight. I must say they were pretty shocked, it took a while for them to stop looking at me funny!
Today was the first official day of the Smoking ban in greece. They tried to do it last year but it failed (everyone just smoked anyway lol!) and now they have enlisted the municipal police to go around the bars, restaraunts ect and issue fines. Its 500 euro for the customer and up to 10000 euro for the propieter. For now everyone sits outside but it will be funny to see what happens when it gets cold.


----------



## Allie84

LucyJ said:


> Allie were are you at the moment?

CD11..the slow slog towards ovuluation which is probably 10 days away. (I saw the doctor yesterday about how my cycles have been a bit longer since my miscarriage and she said not to worry unless I actually skip a period) 

Hearty, you have been tremendously supportive, don't worry! And anyways, that's what we're all here for, so hopefully _we_ have helped you feel a bit better during this time! I'm so happy you're back with us. :hugs:

Enjoy The Switch, Sassy! I saw it and really enjoyed it. It bombed at the box office here but I don't see why as it was well acted and had a good story. However, Jen Aniston gets pregnant her first cycle, it's like "Yeah right!" We know the truth. 

Mel, I too am going to see Going the Distance. Alex has a crush on Drew Barrymore. :haha:

Ooh, Megg, that is so exciting!! :dance: Good luck, good luck, good luck!

I hope everyone enjoyed their yummy sounding dinners.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> :rofl: Thanks Vicky, I needed a good laugh! I think it is hilarious that you are now the sober, quiet one.
> 
> Sometimes I hate my job. I'm so used to listening to other peoples problems that I get self conscious talking about my own. Thanks for making me feel like it is ok to talk about me.

Of course its okay!!! Its more than okay! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Megg, we posted at the same time. That is so freaking exciting! When insurance coverage is good, it is really good in this country. Woo-hoo! Can't wait to hear about your experience with it all.

Yes, indeed! I'm so nervous but excited! I'm probably less than 2 weeks away from my (hopefully last) 2ww! OMG! I could just cry!



vickyd said:


> Sober and Marlboro free...WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO ME???????? My friends actually didnt believe that i quit smoking (i smoked both times before) until they saw me tonight. I must say they were pretty shocked, it took a while for them to stop looking at me funny!
> Today was the first official day of the Smoking ban in greece. They tried to do it last year but it failed (everyone just smoked anyway lol!) and now they have enlisted the municipal police to go around the bars, restaraunts ect and issue fines. Its 500 euro for the customer and up to 10000 euro for the propieter. For now everyone sits outside but it will be funny to see what happens when it gets cold.

Public smoking ban, I presume? Like, no smoking in public places? We did that a while ago in my state. It works inside buildings... but the "within 15 feet of a door" doesn't so much happen! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Well most bars, cafes and restaurants have an outdoor seating area, and youre allowed to smoke there, so ii guess the ban isnt as severe as it is in the states. Im pretty sure that everyone will smoke inside as well...This time i dont care since i dont smoke!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

You don't smoke! How nice is it to say that? :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

I havent not smoked since i was 14, im 35 do the math


----------



## Allie84

Wow vicky, that is quite an accomplishment! I seriously commend you for that. My parents were lifelong smokers and recently quit; I can appreciate how difficult it is. Way to go!! :yipee:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Allie but lets see if ill smoke again after i have the baby....Oh my god i said have the baby rather than when the pregnancy ends....wow


----------



## Megg33k

Wow on both accounts!!! I like New Vicky!


----------



## heart tree

Nice Vicky, you are going to have a baby! Oh yeah you are!!!

I've never smoked (except for pot) and I'm happy I never got into it. In Massachusetts, where I grew up, they put a ban on smoking in bars when I was in college. It was pretty funny to watch all of the smokers outside in a blizzard smoking.

In California there is also a no smoking ban like Megg's. San Francisco has taken it a step further. There is no smoking in any city owned property. So, you can't smoke in Golden Gate Park or any of the parks for that matter. It is really hard to smoke ciggies in SF. Ironically, cops don't bat an eyelash at people smoking pot. It is part of the SF culture here! (I quit 6 years ago when I decided I wanted a baby.)

Allie, I'm on CD 15 and no sign of Ov yet either. Now I'm not sure I want to try this cycle because of my MRI. They never called me today to schedule. I'm annoyed. I want to get this done and have an answer before I Ov! I really want to get back to trying this cycle!

Remember how I said I had a girlfriend FB me out of the blue yesterday and tell me she just had a D&C the day before? She's 38 and she was doing injections and IUI, like Meggles will be doing! Anyhoo, she got preggers on her 3rd attempt and her hubby's sperm wasn't so great. They were thrilled. She just lost it at 8.5 weeks. She is devastated. She and I haven't seen each other in 5 years or so, but she heard about my first mc and felt the need to reach out. Well today, she got a massage and started crying on her long walk home. She wracked her brain about who to call to comfort her. She picked me. I was so honored. She wanted to talk to someone who wouldn't say the wrong thing or give her advice. We talked for a good hour. We're going on a hike next Sunday. I'm so glad she reached out. It gives my losses some meaning. Her mom died 3 years ago so she can't even call her. I told her about this site and she's already been lurking. She gravitated to the "What Not To Say" thread in the MC section. She's already heard such crap from people. I'm so glad I'm not going to feed her a line of crap. It feels nice to be able to offer someone some comfort. And the best part is, when I see her next week, I get to give her a real life hug. Something I've wanted to give you all, but can't. I'm going to hug her and think of all of you.

Ok, I had a little wine :wine: so I'm feeling sentimental. Kiss, kiss, hug, hug


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Nice Vicky, you are going to have a baby! Oh yeah you are!!!
> 
> I've never smoked (except for pot) and I'm happy I never got into it. In Massachusetts, where I grew up, they put a ban on smoking in bars when I was in college. It was pretty funny to watch all of the smokers outside in a blizzard smoking.
> 
> In California there is also a no smoking ban like Megg's. San Francisco has taken it a step further. There is no smoking in any city owned property. So, you can't smoke in Golden Gate Park or any of the parks for that matter. It is really hard to smoke ciggies in SF. Ironically, cops don't bat an eyelash at people smoking pot. It is part of the SF culture here! (I quit 6 years ago when I decided I wanted a baby.)
> 
> Allie, I'm on CD 15 and no sign of Ov yet either. Now I'm not sure I want to try this cycle because of my MRI. They never called me today to schedule. I'm annoyed. I want to get this done and have an answer before I Ov! I really want to get back to trying this cycle!
> 
> Remember how I said I had a girlfriend FB me out of the blue yesterday and tell me she just had a D&C the day before? She's 38 and she was doing injections and IUI, like Meggles will be doing! Anyhoo, she got preggers on her 3rd attempt and her hubby's sperm wasn't so great. They were thrilled. She just lost it at 8.5 weeks. She is devastated. She and I haven't seen each other in 5 years or so, but she heard about my first mc and felt the need to reach out. Well today, she got a massage and started crying on her long walk home. She wracked her brain about who to call to comfort her. She picked me. I was so honored. She wanted to talk to someone who wouldn't say the wrong thing or give her advice. We talked for a good hour. We're going on a hike next Sunday. I'm so glad she reached out. It gives my losses some meaning. Her mom died 3 years ago so she can't even call her. I told her about this site and she's already been lurking. She gravitated to the "What Not To Say" thread in the MC section. She's already heard such crap from people. I'm so glad I'm not going to feed her a line of crap. It feels nice to be able to offer someone some comfort. And the best part is, when I see her next week, I get to give her a real life hug. Something I've wanted to give you all, but can't. *I'm going to hug her and think of all of you.*
> 
> Ok, I had a little wine :wine: so I'm feeling sentimental. Kiss, kiss, hug, hug

That made me :cry: like a :baby:!!! HUGE :hugs: to you and your friend! If you read this, Hearty's friend, I'm SOOOOO sorry for your loss! Feel free to stop by in any of my threads... Lots of great girls in them who are very welcoming and offer tons of support!

Speaking of 'what not to say': My neighbor's sister upon learning about my 2nd loss: "Well, everything happens for a reason... Even if we don't know the reason at the time, there's always a reason!"... *says the woman who got pregnant by accident and never suffered a loss to the woman who has been trying for 3.5 years and suffered TWO!* The only thing that made it tolerable was her brother standing behind her mouthing "BULLSHIT!" :rofl: I really wanted to hit her. No, I actually wanted to say that bit I bolded and then stab her and say it must have happened for a reason... but I didn't! :)


----------



## heart tree

Megg, what a horrible thing to say. BUT...OMG, the way you just told it made me laugh so hard! :rofl:

Oops, I stabbed you. It must have happened for a reason! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

hey girls...thought I would catch up before I crawl into bed. I got to my destination about 4 hours ago, and then had some dinner and then did a little shopping. I bought a diaper bag tonight that I really liked, and I showed the baby furniture to my mom that I wanted. Glad I actually got to see it, instead of just online, as I definitely want it. 

I ended up cancelling my massage for the morning, as I didn't think I would be very comfortable when my head is killing me. Going to pop some tylenol (god I wish it was advil!) before bed......I still have my hair appt, so I am looking forward to that at least......

Hope you girls are enjoying the start of the weekend.....

Hearty, you are always allowed to just focus on yourself....we all are.....we need to do it sometimes...we can't always put everyone first, and we need to look after ourselves as well...so vent away girl!!! 

Meg, that is an awesome deal on your insurance! can't wait for you to start your injections

Allie, you will have to let me know what you think of the movie...I am going to see it tomorrow night

Vicky, isn't it amazing how annoyed you get at drunk people when you are sober?! 

goodnight girls!


----------



## Megg33k

Mel - Hope your head feels better tomorrow! Try to enjoy your hair appointment!



heart tree said:


> Megg, what a horrible thing to say. BUT...OMG, the way you just told it made me laugh so hard! :rofl:
> 
> *Oops, I stabbed you. It must have happened for a reason!* :rofl:

Yes! Precisely that! LOL I had to laugh at it a bit myself, as I pictured stabbing her with the nearest sharp, stabby looking thing! :angelnot:


----------



## Allie84

Awww, Hearty, :hugs: What a sweet post. Your friend is so lucky to have you, during this time in her life and any time. I wish I could give you all a real life hug, as well. :hugs: It made me feel all sentimental!

But then I read Megg's post and LMAO.... 

Mel, glad you made it safely! Enjoy the long weekend. Post some pics of your hair if you can! We're back from seeing 'Going the Distance' and I enjoyed it. I think I liked 'The Switch' better,though both were cute.


----------



## LucyJ

Just popping in quickly to say :hi: and send massive :hugs: to you all!!

Vicky well done on the not smoking I think your amazing to have just stopped like that.

Hearty that made me tear up a little your friend is lucky to have you and I'm glad she reached out to you. I would love to give you all a real :hugs: as well.

Megg so exicted for you :happydance: and :rofl: at your last post so funny but what a stupid women I really wish people would think about what they say before they open their mouths!!

Allie its good that your doc isn't worried about your cycles that must be reassuring hope you dont have to wait to long for Ov.

Mel hope you feel better soon enjoy weekend.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Megg33k

Well, she's just recently "found God"... So, suddenly there is a plan that she's only just been filled in about. I'm okay with people believing whatever they want, but please don't use it as an excuse to tell me that I had MC's for some great, divine reason! :roll: Puh-lease!


----------



## vickyd

That pretty much says it all Megg! What does that mean "found god" was he lost or something??????


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> That pretty much says it all Megg! What does that mean "found god" was he lost or something??????

:rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - glad you thought the movie was still good...I am mostly just wanting the movie theatre popcorn, lol

You girls are too funny! 

Just going to start getting ready for the day. Mom wants to go to the farmer's market, so if I have time I will go with her for a little bit before my hair appt.......What is everyone else's plans for the day?


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
Today has been a good day so far, got my hair done and wnt for cofee with my sis and mom. Now im all dolled up and waiting for Alex (it takes him twice as long to get ready) and we are going to a baptism/reception thingy. I guess ill let everyone know im preggo as im not the type to make up excuses about the booze and ciggies...I hated it when friends lied to me when they were obviously pregnant so ill practice what i preach. Now i just have to convince myself not to believe in the evil eye....lol!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Just give them the evil eye back...see how they like it! Or, just put a mirror in front of your face so they give themselves the evil eye.

Vodka tasting for me today. Hanging out with good friends too.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> That pretty much says it all Megg! What does that mean "found god" was he lost or something??????
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

As best I can tell, he's been hiding in prisons across the world! :winkwink:



vickyd said:
 

> Hey ladies!
> Today has been a good day so far, got my hair done and wnt for cofee with my sis and mom. Now im all dolled up and waiting for Alex (it takes him twice as long to get ready) and we are going to a baptism/reception thingy. I guess ill let everyone know im preggo as im not the type to make up excuses about the booze and ciggies...I hated it when friends lied to me when they were obviously pregnant so ill practice what i preach. Now i just have to convince myself not to believe in the evil eye....lol!!!!

If the evil eye existed, I'd have been dead 1000 times over! No worries! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!
> Now im all dolled up and waiting for Alex (it takes him twice as long to get ready)

LMAO! Have fun tonight.

Enjoy your Vodka tasting, Hearty. Enjoy the movie theater popcorn, Mel. I agree it is the best.

I'm about to head out the door for the day but I have a quick (possible TMI)question....how can you definitely know the difference between semen and EWCM? Today while checking my CP (still lowish...maybe not as low as before) I pulled out what looked just like EWCM. But it seems a bit early for me to be getting it. It was very stretchy (at least an inch and a half) and cloudy. Normally I would have thought it was EWCM but we BDed last night. Also when I get EWCM around ov it's so stretchy I can wrap it around a finger (gross I know lol..but I am trying to get familiar with it) and this wasn't. Negative OPK, temps still low. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Allie, I now have visions of you stretching cm around your finger, not nice, the things we talk about on here ay! Soory no input as my cm has been completely weird since my last M/C I didnt even get my normal EWCM this month, first time since we started TTC!

My boobies are still killing me, what makes them hurt?? I'm due next Saturday!! I also keep thinking I've wet myself so I run to the toilet to find loads of creamy cm, totally gross.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I'm not much help either but I thought that ewcm should be sort of clear but find the whole cm issue a bit confusing sometimes I think I get what appears to be ewcm around ov and other times I'm not so sure.

Sassy I think the sore boobs are all down to hormones hope they ease of soon.

Vicky and Hearty hope you girls have a good time. Mel hope you enjoy the film and the popcorn.

AFM: Well I had another bad night last night couldn't sleep as I felt like my body was on fire I've been like that for the last couple of nights but thought it was my hubby as he kicks out alot of heat but I went to bed before him last night as he was out and realised acutally it was me. I feel really hot tonight have taken my temp and its slightly raised but I dont feel ill the cold I thought I was getting didnt come to anything so must of been hayfever. Its not like I've got a fever but just that my whole body seems hot. Steve says its like being next to a furnace at the moment. I am so tired probably because I havn't slept to well and I've been getting a lot of cramping today but not due on for another 10 days or so. My body is so weird. :shrug:


----------



## Allie84

Hmmm Lucy I wonder what your body heat means. I've read that hot flashes can be early pregnancy symptoms, as well as feeling like a cold is nearing. And the fatigue as we know.... I can't remember how many DPO you are...it might be early for symptoms, but you never know. I hope it's a BFP headed your way!

Sassy, sorry your boobies are still sore. I get that off and every cycle from ov until my period No idea what causes it, must be hormones of some sort. 

I had more of the mystery CM on my toilet paper this evening so I dropped it in the toilet per this article: https://www.justmommies.com/getting...ction/ewcm-egg-white-cervical-mucous-or-semen
It did sink to the bottom so it must not be semen. Oh, the things we do LOL. If it's EWCM, it wasn't a lot yet. But maybe the grapefruit juice and evening primrose oil are working! I do usually get EWCM but not this early. 

How is everyone? We had a nice day out and then spent the evening in eating Indian and watching the X Factor (which we torrent). Tomorrow I'm spending the day with a few of my cousins, going out shopping and for a meal.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... the other trick is to swirl your finger in water with some of the questionable substance on it... If it dissipates, its semen. If it sticks and doesn't dissolve, its CM! :)

AFM... I did my first injection at 7pm (4 hours ago) and it was PAINLESS!!! :yipee: It was very easy and no trouble... so much so that I doubted I'd done it right! Now, just to respond properly and get my twins! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Yay Megg!!!!

Ok didn't read everything you all posted because I'm just home from a looooong day. The vodka tasting was amazing! I didn't know vodka could be so smooth! We had a picnic outside of the distillery. It was so much fun. Tim and I stopped by a bar for a cocktail afterward. A bit tipsy. No more drinking for this girl for a while! Fun to get it out of my system though.

Lucy, I've had that same kind of heat. Honestly, the only time I've ever been that hot is when I've been pregnant. I would get night sweats. That is always an indication to me that I might be pregnant. It is the progesterone. That is what makes your temp rise after Ov. And if you are pregnant, that is the hormone that needs to be kicking to keep the bub in place. I really hope that's what's happening right now for you!!! 

Off to bed now. Will probably have a tiny hangover tomorrow. Those always make me realize why I don't drink that much anymore. But for tonight, I'm going to enjoy it!!!! :drunk:


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I'm about 4/5 dpo so seems a bit early for symptoms but who knows.

Hearty I hope you are right but I just dont want to get my hopes up also I hope I'm not coming down with something as I've got my friends wedding on friday and I'm a bridesmaid.

:happydance: to megg for your first injection glad it didn't hurt those twins are on their way.

Hearty glad you had a good day sounds like fun. I miss cocktails when steve and I were in New York we had the most amazing cocktails.

Steve and I are being taken out for lunch today by his Dad and his dad's partner so that will be nice.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning girls,

Sorry I should of explained better when I asked what causes boobies to hurt, I ment what hormone? Is it progesterone? As doc told me I have low progesterone levels but surely my boobies would not be like Pammy's if thats the case!! (Megg I bet you know the answer  )

I hope your heads not hurting too much today Hearty, sounds like you had a fab day.

Lucy - I really hope what your experiencing is pregnancy symtoms and I really hope more that you dont get ill before your friends wedding, that would be a real bummer, whats your dress like? Is it nice??

Allie - I hope your going to ovulate early, that would be really awesome, keep us updated on your CM, lol!!!

Megg - So happy that you have started your injections, I'm so gald they didnt hurt you, I know this is going to be the start of something amazing for you and I'm so excited to follow your journey.

Hope everyones having a fab weekend. Cazza, I'm thinking of you hunny and thanks for your message, I'll reply soon.xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

It's a 50's style strapless dress in a satin material and its pink which isn't normally a colour I would wear but it is a gorgeous coulour, its being made for me. Just hope my skin calms down as due to the heat I've been experiencing my eczema had flared up it also flares up with my hormones, it makes me really self conscious. :blush:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oooo that sounds really nice and I'm sure you will look fab.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Sass i didnt know what causes boobs to hurt before this site either. From various posts here i also got that progesterone is the cause of boobies hurting.


----------



## Megg33k

Yep! Progesterone! I have low progesterone, and my boobs tend to hurt too... So, I dunno! :shrugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Doesn't make sense ay Megg!!!??!! Anyhoo Hubby is loving these big bad boys, lol (well big for me anyway)!!xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Doesn't make sense ay Megg!!!??!! Anyhoo Hubby is loving these big bad boys, lol (well big for me anyway)!!xx

Honestly, it doesn't make much sense... I don't get it. But, I know that's what is supposed to cause it, I don't have much of it, but mine hurt anyway. So, :shrug: who knows!


----------



## msarkozi

hey girls, just stopping in quickly again. Went to the movie last night, and it was pretty good. We were definitely laughing, and I know why it was rated 18A for sure (the language). I enjoyed it, as well as the popcorn:) 

I am going to be meeting my cousin for lunch today and finishing off some shopping and then heading back home......here comes another 6 hour drive! Oh well, at least OH will be home when I get there. 

Hope everyone is doing well.....I read the posts, but I don't really remember what everyone was saying now (sorry). Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Mel,

Sounds like your having a lovely time, the 6 hour car jouney doesnt sound like much fun though, have a safe trip and cant wait to have you back on here fulltime.xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hello my lovelies, how are you all? I was just chatting to Vic and she told me some of what youre all up to and I got all misty eyed and nostalgic so thought id pop in and give you all a jiggle

Im a giggling that the disco derail is still derailing at full pelt. 

I heard its been a scant summer for bfps. Boo hiss. So rotten. I was hoping that it would be wall to wall bumps round these parts by now and i would be able to follow you round and live my life through you all (i'm not bfp'd up either) 

xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Nato,

So lovely to hear from you, sorry you dont have your BFP yet.xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Sassers, how are you poppet? no bfp is a big bag of crappo but am a bit more relaxed about it

i dont think i had quite got my head around the whole mc thing when i had my meltdown and then the chinese acupuncture bitch told me i would have another. She can kiss my bum 

wheres cazza. and is hearty in bed?


----------



## NatoPMT

I wanna know whats going down with the IUI stuff for meg too. Its like i have spys or somert.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm doing ok thanks, not TTC since my last M/C. Totally know what your saying about the lack of BFP, sucks ay!!! That lady sounds like a bitch, what a thing to say, thats awful, what the hell does she know!! Cow!!xx

Cazza's not been around for a while now, I got a FB msg from her though and shes doing ok, I think all the TTC crap just got to much so shes taken a break from B&B, we all miss her loads.

Hearty was around earlier, not sure if she in bed, what is the time there??? I mean where she lives of course, lol!!!xxx

Whats new with you hunny???xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh sassy, Ive just read your signature - i'm so so sorry. 

Its no wonder we have to take breaks, from posting and ttc and everything.

lots of love to you sassers. 

ps all i know is that whenever i am up, hearty is asleep


----------



## heart tree

Nato, lovely! So good to see you here! I'm here, not in bed, it's only noon here! Just bought myself a fab pair of boots online to cheer me up. You already know about my last mc as we've FB about it. I had a test to look at my uterus shape and they think it might be abnormal. I have to schedule an MRI now to look at the shape of it. I'm very nervous that they are going to tell me it is a heart shaped uterus which doesn't bode well for maintaining a pregnancy. They were supposed to call me on Friday to schedule the MRI, but didn't. It is a long weekend for us, so I probably won't hear from them until Tuesday at the earliest. I just want this test done so I know where I stand. 

But, at least I'll have cool boots soon! These are the boots. 

Are you coming back to us? We really, really miss you.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh i forgot to say whats new with me. I am been up to my nose in sawdust and been living in a building site for 3 months now. I am over it. I want a bathroom. 

on the ttc front, I spoke to my sister tonight, i told her I'm getting what might be implantation cramps every month at 8dpo and i was worried i wasnt implanting or something, and she told me she had a thin lining which was treated during her IVF. Im not overly worried cos i have 5 day periods, but cos shes my sister i might have the same issue. 

Grrreat. As Tony the Tiger would say, but not Nato, i wouldnt say it.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Nato,


Its so lovely to here from you missed you loads. No BFP for me either :cry: but I am in the TWW so you never know but I'm not feeling hopefull at the moment dont think I can allow myself to to be honest.

:hugs: to you sweetie its so lovely to hear from you.


----------



## LucyJ

> But, at least I'll have cool boots soon

Love the boots :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hello me-hearty! 

im really bloody sorry to hear that. When you get the MRI, do you get the results at the time? You must be beside yourself with worry. I am hoping very very hard theres a way through for you 

Im so glad you have boots. Without boots, the world would actually stop turning, its a fact of physics. Show us a link or a pic. C'mon, get your boots out for the girls. 

xxx


----------



## heart tree

Nato, have you had your progesterone checked? If you have a normal luteal phase, which I recall you do, I don't think you need to worry about the lining and implantation. Are you working with a doctor right now?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> Oh sassy, Ive just read your signature - i'm so so sorry.
> 
> Its no wonder we have to take breaks, from posting and ttc and everything.
> 
> lots of love to you sassers.
> 
> ps all i know is that whenever i am up, hearty is asleep

Thanks hun, feeling very unhopeful now but I will get there on day as we all will.xxx


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I did include a link to the boots. Here it is again https://www.zappos.com/apepazza-bologna-rye

No, I won't get the MRI results immediately. It's so frustrating. I'm approaching ovulation too. I want the results so I can know if I should try this cycle or not. 

Thanks Lucy (not you Nato), I love the boots too! Tim just bought them for me, the sweet man.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

heart tree said:


> Nato, lovely! So good to see you here! I'm here, not in bed, it's only noon here! Just bought myself a fab pair of boots online to cheer me up. You already know about my last mc as we've FB about it. I had a test to look at my uterus shape and they think it might be abnormal. I have to schedule an MRI now to look at the shape of it. I'm very nervous that they are going to tell me it is a heart shaped uterus which doesn't bode well for maintaining a pregnancy. They were supposed to call me on Friday to schedule the MRI, but didn't. It is a long weekend for us, so I probably won't hear from them until Tuesday at the earliest. I just want this test done so I know where I stand.
> 
> But, at least I'll have cool boots soon! These are the boots.
> 
> Are you coming back to us? We really, really miss you.

Those boots are lush.xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

oo saw the link, lemme look at the fabled boots


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Sassy. I love the back of them. They have cool studs on them. I like hardware and tough looking things that are also a little feminine. 

I'd love to stay and chat as our lovely Nato is with us, but Tim and I are off for a walk right now. I'll be back later and will check in. 

xoxo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

heart tree said:


> Thanks Sassy. I love the back of them. They have cool studs on them. I like hardware and tough looking things that are also a little feminine.
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat as our lovely Nato is with us, but Tim and I are off for a walk right now. I'll be back later and will check in.
> 
> xoxo

Yeh I love those, they look like they will go with so much, really good height aswell, not to high and not too low, good choice hunny and what a lovely hubby you have buying them for you.xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

i got confused about the link as husband was trying to make me lift giant saws while i was typing. 

those boots are twittery twoo!! have they got a slightly built up sole? i zoomed in and everything - the colour is gorgeous. 

Arses at waiting. How long before you get the results? I did a quick google on the hearty shaped uterus and sounds like its not impossible, but any reduction in chance is a reduction too far. 

My LP is defo fine its 14 days - my sis has lots of problems i dont seem to have, so thats put my mind at rest a bit more - thanks hearty. You dont want me bursting into tears and running out on my first foray back into TTCAL and embarrassing meself. I am not working with a dr as such, i had a quote from a clinic on london and it was £775 for full tests - i just cant afford it. I have an NHS appointment on Thursday where i hope to get tested for hormone levels, and then if theres anything amiss, Im going to see Mr T. Not MrT from the A-Team, although that might work 

Hi Luce, I know what you mean, Im sorry youre still in my boat too. When are you testing? 

Sassy - damned straight we will. Its just taking us a bit of time. 

I wish that bloody aptimal polar bear would bugger off, i got one of them when i was pregnant. I dont need its beady eyes staring at me all the time


----------



## NatoPMT

have a lovely walk - i bet it would be a better walk in new boots though. 

I'm off for the evening too now, i don't want to overdo it on my BnB test run xxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Hi Luce, I know what you mean, Im sorry youre still in my boat too. When are you testing?

I'm going to try and hold out and not test untill AF is late as not sure I can cope with seeing a BFN hate getting AF but its never as hard a seeing that stupid BFN.

Hearty hope you have a lovely walk.

Nato enjoy your evening hopefully see you back soon. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Nato, ease back in. Don't over do it. We'll take even small bits of you!

I went for the walk. Right before I walked out the door, the hospital called to schedule my MRI. They can't do it until September 15. I'm so upset because I'll either have ovulated or will be right at that time. I absolutely can't be pregnant for this test, nor do I want to be before knowing the results. Looks like I'm going to miss out on trying this month :cry:

I'm really, really, really sad and mad about that. I'm sick of waiting, I just want to get back to it. Damn, damn, damn, damn, damn. 

Luckily those boots are coming my way next week.


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Nato! We've missed you!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> I wanna know whats going down with the IUI stuff for meg too. Its like i have spys or somert.

Oh! I've missed you!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Meg's IUI stuff... uhm... I've been stimming for 2 nights now. I have an ultrasound on Thurs. Then they proceed from there depending on what the ultrasound shows.



heart tree said:


> Nato, lovely! So good to see you here! I'm here, not in bed, it's only noon here! Just bought myself a fab pair of boots online to cheer me up. You already know about my last mc as we've FB about it. I had a test to look at my uterus shape and they think it might be abnormal. I have to schedule an MRI now to look at the shape of it. I'm very nervous that they are going to tell me it is a heart shaped uterus which doesn't bode well for maintaining a pregnancy. They were supposed to call me on Friday to schedule the MRI, but didn't. It is a long weekend for us, so I probably won't hear from them until Tuesday at the earliest. I just want this test done so I know where I stand.
> 
> But, at least I'll have cool boots soon! These are the boots.
> 
> Are you coming back to us? We really, really miss you.

Love the boots!!!!!




AFM... I have a bit of a side-note here. My family, as you may know, is in town for the weekend. They're leaving tomorrow afternoon. We went today to pick up my nursery furniture, because it was due to be picked up and they have a truck (we don't)!

So, we've picked up the furniture and my OH and my dad go into a gas station to get us all sodas. Whilst they're inside, I'm sitting in the truck with my mom and my aunt. I mention that I can't wait to get into my furniture... partly because one of the boxes was badly beat up and I wanted to make sure there were no scratches, and partly because I need to color-match the wood to a crib (cot) I actually like (I only bought a dresser and wardrobe, because I didn't like the matching crib). I've been clear that I wanted to keep going on my nursery... and everyone sort of agreed that it would be best since I think 9 months is only barely long enough to do a whole room to my liking. Anyway, my mom says I should maybe reconsider getting the furniture assembled and whatnot. I ask (in a sort of shitty tone) if its because she doesn't think its going to happen for me. I expected a "oh, no.. its not that" sort of answer. But, instead... She tells me that speaking realistically, it might not work out for us and it would torment me even more if I have it done. Of course, I immediately sort of came unglued. But, she didn't even back down. The most she really said was that it would also be depressing to see it all the time even if it did work, because it could take many months to work. JEEZ! THANKS, MOM! I started crying, and she says that she should know that it doesn't always work out (obviously because I'm adopted). But, that was with technology available 30-40 years ago... not now!

Anyway... It was bad. She offered that they could leave tonight. Obviously, that wasn't the point. I just asked that she not be pessimistic about the ONE thing that's given me hope! But that was too much to ask. She goes on saying how she must be stupid and she shouldn't bother trying to help. And, then she says crying doesn't help anything, so I should stop it. I told her that I wasn't doing it on purpose, and I'd love to stop. *sigh* Bad day.

We let it go and had a good night... but why? I've had my entire little chunk o confidence completely shaken now. I feel like I'm being naive by feeling like I could actually be pregnant with a healthy baby in a month. I feel so stupid...

Sorry that got so long... but it just broke my heart...


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... I hate how depressed that's made me today! I was so happy and excited and hopeful! :growlmad:


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Megg. I don't think that was the right thing for her to say. Not only because it's tactless, but also because I really, really feel she is wrong! I hope you continue to be happy and excited and hopeful because you have every reason to be. YOU are the one with the knowledge of your body and what is going on. Your mom means well but as you said, she isn't familiar with the technology available today. Her opinion is formed with well meaning intentions but not with a sound enough knowledge of what is going on. It's going to happen for you Megg! I really believe it is. 

Hi Nato! :wave: Sorry you don't have a BFP yet.

Hearty, I like your boots. That's one of my fave colors for clothing and purses, boots, etc.

Well I had a wonderful girlie day with two of my cousins visiting town. We shopped and ate all day and the three of us bought matching tops and leather (well, pleather) jackets. Matching outfits like we're 10...but they were too cute.

Alex and I had our first case of TTC-itis while trying to BD today. This morning he was watching me put my temp and info on my FF chart and he seemed interested. A few hours later we were fooling around and going to :sex: but he was acting really weird. Really quiet and not as impassioned as normal. The atmosphere was awkward and eventually we stopped and I asked him what was wrong. Well, he didn't think I was 'into it' enough today. He thought I making :sex: clinical with TTC. He said, "I see you sitting here with graphs and tables and it's like something I should see at work!" Apparently FF was very off-putting to him. I dunno how to recitify this, but I will work on it.Also, I'm trying to have us on an every other day BDing schedule (no ejaculating in between, I tell him)....omg even writing that I hate myself lol. He also doesn't like the 'schedule.' Who have I become???? :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, honey! I hope you're right! :hugs: Its so hard to keep the PMA tonight though! I wish I had the ability to blindly believe it WILL happen, ya know?

Sounds like a good day with your girls! :thumbup:

I hate the people TTC can turn us into! I don't think ejaculating only every other day during sex is too much to ask. That's not SO bad, honey! Don't beat yourself up! As far as FF goes... Just try and keep to using when he's not around!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty thats crap that you have to miss this cycle... I really hope that at least youll get some good news from the MRI so that come October youll get the best B-day pressie!

Megg honey your mother is just trying to protect you, try not to take it so seriously. My mom always says stuff like "its ok if it never happens, you have a wonderful life and you will have a great future bla bla" If you feel that having the nursery done will not put too much stress on you or that by seeing it everyday you will not feel sad then go for it. I think thats what she wantd to say rather than it might never happen for you....

Allie its best if hubby doesnt know all the planning behind ttc, its a complete turn off not to mention it can cause performance anxiety lol!!! Im intregued that you guys find the every other day BD not enough!!!! I have to try very hard to get even that lol!!!! Im hoping its an age thing and not that im no longer the sex pot i was...


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Megg! I don't think he minds having sex every other day and only ejaculating then, but I do think he minds that I'm scheduling it instead of letting it happen organically, if you know what I mean? He was on about making it special and fun, but I'm starting to treat it like a chore (in his words)....which isn't what I mean to do!


----------



## Allie84

Oh I just saw your post, Vicky. No, we do find the every other day to be enough--in fact, it's a bit more than average for us lately--I think it's the fact that I've put him on a 'schedule' and probably that I keep reminding him not to masturbate!! LOL 
You're right about the planning being a turn off and and giving anxiety haha. Wise words. I'm going to keep off FF when he's in the room from now on.

And I'm sure you are the sex pot you've always been!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hearty thats crap that you have to miss this cycle... I really hope that at least youll get some good news from the MRI so that come October youll get the best B-day pressie!
> 
> Megg honey your mother is just trying to protect you, try not to take it so seriously. My mom always says stuff like "its ok if it never happens, you have a wonderful life and you will have a great future bla bla" If you feel that having the nursery done will not put too much stress on you or that by seeing it everyday you will not feel sad then go for it. I think thats what she wantd to say rather than it might never happen for you....
> 
> Allie its best if hubby doesnt know all the planning behind ttc, its a complete turn off not to mention it can cause performance anxiety lol!!! Im intregued that you guys find the every other day BD not enough!!!! I have to try very hard to get even that lol!!!! Im hoping its an age thing and not that im no longer the sex pot i was...

I definitely feel that the nursery is part of my healing process. I need to believe it will happen enough to plunge into converting the spare bedroom into the nursery. Plus, I worry if I wait until I'm pregnant to start, then I'll consider the nursery to belong to that baby... and if (hopefully not) something happens, then I'll feel like I'm giving that baby's nursery away to the baby we eventually get to keep. I just want it to be made for our theoretical eventual worldly baby! I want it to be clean... un-tainted by a MC or anything. I mean, I don't think it'll happen again... but I need to know that I'm not running the risk. I'm the sort of crazy that would probably require new bedding and a new color scheme just to avoid the "tainted" feeling, iykwim? So, I feel I really HAVE TO start now.



Allie84 said:


> Thanks Megg! I don't think he minds having sex every other day and only ejaculating then, but I do think he minds that I'm scheduling it instead of letting it happen organically, if you know what I mean? He was on about making it special and fun, but I'm starting to treat it like a chore (in his words)....which isn't what I mean to do!

I totally know what you mean... I hate that too! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Megg go for it then!!! You need to do what feels right and helps you see the future with optimism!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Megg, I wish I could give you a big hug right now, what your Mum said was completely out of line, she should of thought a little before speaking, I believe 1,000,000% that you will have a child of your own and I bet your Mum does too, I really think your Mum was trying to protect you, she knows more than anyone how hard it is waiting for your baby, always hoping/believing that one day it will be your turn, you are her miracle, the light of her lift and she doesnt want to see you even more hurt, please dont be angry at your mum I think she ment well by what she said she just didnt say it in a very tactful way. I hope you dont take that the wrong way, but my Mum says similar things and I know shes only trying to protect me as deep down this is hurting her just as much, big hugs hunny.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Aww Megg, I wish I could give you a big hug right now, what your Mum said was completely out of line, she should of thought a little before speaking, I believe 1,000,000% that you will have a child of your own and I bet your Mum does too, I really think your Mum was trying to protect you, she knows more than anyone how hard it is waiting for your baby, always hoping/believing that one day it will be your turn, you are her miracle, the light of her lift and she doesnt want to see you even more hurt, please dont be angry at your mum I think she ment well by what she said she just didnt say it in a very tactful way. I hope you dont take that the wrong way, but my Mum says similar things and I know shes only trying to protect me as deep down this is hurting her just as much, big hugs hunny.xxxx

I know I shouldn't be angry about it... and I'm really not. It just kind of sucker punched me in the gut to hear someone else say that it might not happen. I hear it so often in my head... I just can't bear to hear it from someone that I respect so much. I love her, and I'm not angry... It just really hurts. I need her to have faith in me, because sometimes I don't!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Happy Monday everyone!!!

I go away for the weekend and Nato comes back! Yay hello lady!

It was our first wedding anniversary this weekend so we went to London and had a fab weekend strolling around the city and went to see Wicked at the theatre which is the most amazing show i've ever seen!

My symptoms have increased though and I am SO tired it's not funny. The only time I ever remember being this tired was after a 10 hour red eye flight with no sleep. I'm also very nauseaous and just the smell of the fridge this morning had me gagging over the sink. Eurgh. I'm just wishing the next 6 weeks away till my scan.


----------



## Megg33k

I love your symptoms, Cesca! :hugs: Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

:lol: I love them too, but I do feel SO ill. Thank heavens I have my own office so I can just plod through the day slowly.

Oh and I forgot to add my bloat is MASSIVE. I wore a long black jersey dress on saturday night and looked very pregnant. My mum saw me this weekend (they live 3 hours away so only see them once every couple of months) and she's convinced its twins. But I bloated this badly last time even when I had a blighted ovum so I'm not using it as a symptom really.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Twins would be fun! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Massive :hugs: Megg I know that must be so hard for you to of heard that from your mum I am sure she didn't mean it in the way it came out and also I have no doubt that I will be sending you massive congratulations on the birth of your little one it will happen for you I am sure of that. If doing the nursery gives you hope and faith then go for it. I hope that you and your mum will be ok.
I know its hard to have hope but keep believeing it will happen.

Cesca glad your getting symptoms but sorry you feel a rough. Steve and I are thinking about going to see wicked as we are having a weekend in london in Oct. Glad you had a good weekend.

Allie TTC does take some of the spontaneity out of sex I think just keep the charts away from him and try to make him feel like its not all about making a baby but just about being together. I know I've been guilty of putting pressure on steve without meaning to.


----------



## NatoPMT

Amanda - Oh no at Sept 15th &#8211; the thought of missing a month makes me feel ill, don&#8217;t they know you need every month you can get??? I was about to type that they should prioritise you, but I guess every MRI scan deserves to be prioritised. Can they keep you on standby for cancellations or something? I guess if it&#8217;s going to work this month, youd need the results pretty fast anyhow. How are your cycle lengths these days? 

Luce youre so strong and brave &#8211; waiting for AF is like the holy grail. Lets go bfp crazy together.You get yours this month and I&#8217;ll get mine. Deal? 

Hi Jaymes &#8211; missed y&#8217;all too xx Lookee at you with the scan pic avatar of your olive and everything &#8211; congratulations at your lovely news

Megg &#8211; this IUI stuff sounds brilliant, you even get confirmation of when the egg pops and everything. Sounds like my sort of treatment. This is what there is to focus on &#8211; and I think the long term is not something that&#8217;s helpful right now. It&#8217;s a month to month life for us. I think if you have to consider the worst case senarios, it actually hinders your progress on the month to month stuff. Its so distressing that any recognition of it &#8216;might not happen&#8217; is a hinderance unless you have actual reason to believe that &#8211; right now, all you have are your fears &#8211; not facts. And actually, its your mum&#8217;s fears that you&#8217;ve been forced to face, which is even less helpful. You will have an actual pop to aim for this month. Keep your eye on the pop meglet, keep your eye on the pop. 

Hi Allie, thanks for the welcome back. My sister was telling me last night that BD every 40 hours is optimal. What have we become, indeed. 

Hi Cesca &#8211; been thinking about you! How are you? OMG youre back on the BFP!!! (am playing catch up here) &#8211; congrats to you, im really really happy for you, that ticker will be up and running in no time. You might need 2 tickers, one for each twin!! My sister had twins and she was showing almost straight away too. OoOooooo exciting!!! 

Well I&#8217;m 10dpo today with a neg HPT this morning, I swear every single month I&#8217;m having a phantom pregnancy. From 8dpo every month I get implantation cramps, then nausea, a bit of a cold and sore throat at 9dpo, sore boobs and this morning my veins are even showing through my skin. I am like the horse on the farm next to where I used to live. It used to have phantom pregnancies for attention seeking purposes. 

Im a bit less stressed though, its only my 5th month trying and my periods are exactly regular every month, 29 days with positive opk on day 14. <think zen thoughts, think zen thoughts>


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nato I know it's not that easy but this cycle I set myself a date I would test (something like 16DPO) and I stuck to it and didn't give in! It felt very liberating and almost calming because I wasn't POAS from 10DPO and getting myself upset with a BFN. And I got the BFP when I tested and a lovely 'pregnant 2-3' on a digital. Vicky will tell you to do this too!!


I don't think it is twins, btw. I don't think I have enough symptoms for it. Any time i've seen twins on here people have been violently sick from day one, and I'm still at the gagging and heaving over an empty toilet stage!


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce youre so strong and brave  waiting for AF is like the holy grail. Lets go bfp crazy together.You get yours this month and Ill get mine. Deal?

That is definitely a deal count me in :hugs:

I've got to pop out but will be back later :hugs:

It will happen for us sweetie I just know it :flower:


----------



## vickyd

Or you can skip POAS all together and go straight for HCg measurement lol!!!! No i dont recommend that as my dates were off and as a rsult my hcg was very low which had me in a bit of a state for a week or so (remember guys????). Definately testing as late as possible saves on the heartache i think....


----------



## msarkozi

Welcome back Nato, we've missed you!

Hi to all the other girls as well. 

Got home in the dark last night, so now I have to go unload everything from my truck today. Get to enjoy my last day off of work by doing laundry, and working on assignments. Doesn't really sound fun to me. Hope everyone is having a great Monday!


----------



## Megg33k

You girls are brilliant! Nato (Lucy)... I needed your wisdom there more than you know! You're amazing, and I'm so happy you were here to talk sense to me! :hugs: Not only do we have a pop to aim for, but we'll be having the best of the best of his swimmers shot into my uterus so that we lose less of them. The guy said his sample had 33.x million active, motile swimmers in it... And, all of those would be shot through my cervix and right near my eggs just in time for them to fertilize! Usually only about 1 million get that far! How could it not work, right?

As for the rest of you girls... I'm sending you all BFP dust! I need to see some smiles up in here!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I just finished my first AF after my mc. I don't know if my cycle is regular or not. I'm on CD18 with no sign of Ov, so I think I'm still going to Ov late. I was really hoping this mc would whack my damn cycle into a normal one. My specialist doesn't seem concerned that I Ov late. Obviously it annoys me because it gives me less chances to try each year. And now I'm having to give up a cycle to this MRI. I'm so, so, so mad! I'll try to see if they can call me if there is a cancellation. 

Megg, I agree with Nato, your mom was projecting her own fears from her own experience onto you. Even if she didn't mean to burst your bubble, the one person you want on your side is your mother. I'm so sorry that happened yesterday. I have to tell you though, I had a dream last night about you. And you were very, very pregnant. Like 8 months pregnant and happy as a clam. I have no idea where that dream came from, but there it is. 

Allie, I know too well about your situation. Tim and I went through it a while back. I started hiding it all from him. He never sees my OPKs, CBFM, fertility friend, or temping. I temp before he wakes up and then hide it. I never, ever tell him when I'm ovulating. Sometimes he asks. Even if I am about to ovulate I tell him I'm not sure if it is the right time or I just tell him no, now is not the time. It takes the pressure off. I also instigate sex throughout the month. I don't want it to be so obvious when I'm ovulating. All of that has helped tremendously. It is sad though. I'd much rather let this happen organically. I just can't though given my age, my history and my late ovulation. I need to track this.

Nato, back to your old tricks again, testing early? Cesca did wait, I remember. Such strength. And Vicky, oh dear god, Vicky was a mess! Yes Vicky I think we all remember! She was convinced that she was going to lose the baby due to her hcg numbers and now here she is moving into the 2nd tri! If you aren't pregnant Nato, it sounds like you are producing a nice amount of progesterone. That's why you are getting all of those symptoms. Of course it could also be from pregnancy. Yay for your regular cycles and the progesterone production. Your body is doing exactly what it needs to in order to prepare for a bub! I really think your time is coming very soon.

Hi to the rest of the girls!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks meg, i needed that too - what lovely things to say. I like the whole plan though. Between a million of them, there's gotta be one with a map and a pick axe. Surely to bejeezus. 

Hi Ms! I see things are going to plan, how are you feeling? 

I have been very silly. My negative cheapo test this morning, i thought there might be a weeny teeny tiny apparition of a line so i got home and did another FRER test which was defo negative, but the 1st one was haunting me, so i remembered seeing in the galleries that sometimes people post a negative of the pic, so i took a pic and tried to negative it. I googled how to do it in i-photo and i have basically turned my whole screen negative and cant work out how to turn it back. So i am now coming to you from the dark side. I think i might prefer it. Good job really. 

I am such a crouton.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Nato, I just finished my first AF after my mc. I don't know if my cycle is regular or not. I'm on CD18 with no sign of Ov, so I think I'm still going to Ov late. I was really hoping this mc would whack my damn cycle into a normal one. My specialist doesn't seem concerned that I Ov late. Obviously it annoys me because it gives me less chances to try each year. And now I'm having to give up a cycle to this MRI. I'm so, so, so mad! I'll try to see if they can call me if there is a cancellation.
> 
> Megg, I agree with Nato, your mom was projecting her own fears from her own experience onto you. Even if she didn't mean to burst your bubble, the one person you want on your side is your mother. I'm so sorry that happened yesterday. I have to tell you though, I had a dream last night about you. And you were very, very pregnant. Like 8 months pregnant and happy as a clam. I have no idea where that dream came from, but there it is.
> 
> Allie, I know too well about your situation. Tim and I went through it a while back. I started hiding it all from him. He never sees my OPKs, CBFM, fertility friend, or temping. I temp before he wakes up and then hide it. I never, ever tell him when I'm ovulating. Sometimes he asks. Even if I am about to ovulate I tell him I'm not sure if it is the right time or I just tell him no, now is not the time. It takes the pressure off. I also instigate sex throughout the month. I don't want it to be so obvious when I'm ovulating. All of that has helped tremendously. It is sad though. I'd much rather let this happen organically. I just can't though given my age, my history and my late ovulation. I need to track this.
> 
> Nato, back to your old tricks again, testing early? Cesca did wait, I remember. Such strength. And Vicky, oh dear god, Vicky was a mess! Yes Vicky I think we all remember! She was convinced that she was going to lose the baby due to her hcg numbers and now here she is moving into the 2nd tri! If you aren't pregnant Nato, it sounds like you are producing a nice amount of progesterone. That's why you are getting all of those symptoms. Of course it could also be from pregnancy. Yay for your regular cycles and the progesterone production. Your body is doing exactly what it needs to in order to prepare for a bub! I really think your time is coming very soon.
> 
> Hi to the rest of the girls!!!

Reading about your dream made me cry! :hugs: Thank you for that!!! 

I'm so angry for you about not getting to try this cycle. I really am! :growlmad:

But, I keep hearing in the back of my mind that you're losing this one cycle, and then next cycle you'll know that there's no major uterine defect, and its going to be your cycle. You'll have a rough way to go of it at first, and you'll worry and wonder and feel like its hopeless... but it won't be. Its just some weird feeling I get. If its not the next cycle (and I think it is), its coming soon!



NatoPMT said:


> Thanks meg, i needed that too - what lovely things to say. I like the whole plan though. Between a million of them, there's gotta be one with a map and a pick axe. Surely to bejeezus.
> 
> Hi Ms! I see things are going to plan, how are you feeling?
> 
> I have been very silly. My negative cheapo test this morning, i thought there might be a weeny teeny tiny apparition of a line so i got home and did another FRER test which was defo negative, but the 1st one was haunting me, so i remembered seeing in the galleries that sometimes people post a negative of the pic, so i took a pic and tried to negative it. I googled how to do it in i-photo and i have basically turned my whole screen negative and cant work out how to turn it back. So i am now coming to you from the dark side. I think i might prefer it. Good job really.
> 
> I am such a crouton.

I :rofl: at your whole screen going negative! I have no idea how that even happens! LOL 

On a more serious note though... I wish it had been positive for you, honey! You so deserve this! But, I think the time is coming for all of Disco Derail soon! We'll have to have a graduates thread in the preggo section before long! :hugs:

I would hope that one of the 1 million would be able to map it out. And, if I get 33 million... and we put them 3/4 of the way to their destination.. ONE has to find the egg, right? I mean, if 1 million can work from far away... 33 million will surely work when they're very close to the end destination... right? RIGHT!


----------



## msarkozi

Feeling good Nato....still tired all the time, but other then that, I can't complain at all....I hope your BFP is coming as well hun! I think we need to see some more of those around here. 

Yogi should be testing after this weekend as well


----------



## NatoPMT

i only had a million. i want 33 million. i feel shortchanged. 

the ghost of a line can be seen in real life, not on the photo, but you can see it on the negative version. I have now worked out how to un-negative myself. I just had to do the same command. durr. it was exciting for a while there. 

you cant really see it on the screen shot of the negative but i'll show you anyway, cos thats what i do.

oh no. the screen shot is back to being normal not negative. i cant post the negative version and theres no point posting the positive version cos it doesnt look positive. Im rambling arent i. 

(i have just realised i said someone could kiss my bum in my post last night, and how that might look to an American. Oh the shame) 

Hi Hearty, so crappy about this whole MRI thing bebe. CD18 isnt the latest it has been for you, but first after mc anything can happen - are you going back on the soya? did you use soya the month you got bfp? 

Wouldnt it be good if you were a psychic genius and your dreams for megg and feeling for me were the actual truth that would happen in actual fact. Mebbes you are. You are like the octopus that predicted the world cup result. 

Ahh at Ms - glad you're good. have a lie down love. When i was pregnant i was always going for a lie down. i wasnt supposed to be lying down, but no one could tell me off. I was invincible.


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: @ being like the octopus that predicted the world cup! I'd like to chat with that octopus right now... just in case! :haha:

Well, show us the pic already!!! IMPATIENT!

Why would telling someone to kiss your bum look bad to an American? I'm American... and I don't get it! LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

isnt a bum a fanjita or something? have i got it wrong? or is it an urban myth and americans dont really say bum and fanny like we think they do. oh the continued shame.


----------



## NatoPMT

This picture is completely crap and its a defo negative just on the strength of what you can see. if you can negative it at your end, have a look, its not much of a straw to clutch to be fair.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0533.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## msarkozi

I don't know if it is my eyes playing with me, but I think I can see something......

lol! I know in canada, bum = ass


----------



## heart tree

Bum means bum here in America! :rofl:

We also call it a butt, or ass. Some people call it a fanny. Any other words I'm missing US girls?

As for my octopus brain, I have been known to predict things in the past. I wouldn't go anywhere near saying I'm psychic, but I have had spot on intuitions in the past. I usually keep them to myself so I don't look like a fool if I'm wrong. But often I'm right and I think to myself "hot damn, you were right again!" Soooo....let's just see what happens. 

Megg, thanks for offering your own intuition. I hope it is right. 

Nato, I don't see a line love. I'm so sorry. But I've looked at all those pics in the gallery too and I think to myself, those girls are crazy if they think they see a line. Then a few days go by and they post again and sure enough, they have a line. Maybe my computer isn't at the proper resolution? I would love for you to come back to us with a BFP!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm so loving having nato back!! :happydance:



> You are like the octopus that predicted the world cup result.

:rofl::rofl:

Glad you sorted your computer out I managed to turn my screen upside down once still have no idea how I did it but hubby managed to sort it.

Hearty that does suck that you have to wait for your mri, hope you get a cancallation appointment if you can as that would be good. :hugs:

Megg one of those swimmers are bound to get there it will definitely work I'm sure of it. 

Mel glad you've had a good weekend.

Girls I have a questions.... just wondering if any of you have experienced this its a bit hard to describe but I'll try basically today I'm having a lot of pain around my ribcage specifically underneath my boobs and around my back where bra strap is its got so painful that I've had to take my bra off. Also it kind of hurts when I breathe in like unneath my boobs in my chest if that makes sense??


----------



## NatoPMT

where have i got that bum thing from then? i thought i was saying kiss my fanjita in American, which wasnt what i meant in English. Lmao. (not Lmbo, or lmfo, just to be clear) 

i wouldnt think there was anything on that pic either, but thank you for going cross eyed on my behalf Ms

Honest, on the negative version, there is something that could be, however, theres actually 2 bits that could be lines, so in my head, i have a HPT with potentially 3 lines on. And i dont think they come with 3 lines. 

Do you squirt ink when in distress too Hearty? You could get them MRI'ers good if you can. And you could make some money in the bookies too on your secret predications. Dont tell anyone, just put bets on - this is a slippery slope 

are your boots here yet? are they? are they?


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Glad you sorted your computer out I managed to turn my screen upside down once still have no idea how I did it but hubby managed to sort it.

:rofl: 

Luce i dunno about your symptoms, sounds like you might've pulled a ribcage muscle to me - which is not the right answer i know. What with your symptoms and my non existent line, we arent cutting it at the sharp end of TTC are we.


----------



## Allie84

Nato I think what you're thinking of is that fanny means bum here in the US and fanjita in the UK. Like, here you can 'tap your teammate on the fanny' after a goal to signify a job well done but you couldn't do it in the UK...

I can't tell if I see a line or an evap where the line should be. I see _something_.

Megg that is awesome, I didn't realize how this IUI thing worked excatly but it sounds amazing!!!! I had a great feeling about it anyways but just hearing about it, I love your chances.

Welcome back from your trip, Mel!

Hearty, I hope you get a cancellation appointment. FX! I also have what I think it strong intuition. I have had precognitive dreams in the past. They seriously freaked me out, but over time I've come to accept that it just means the universe is doing it's thing. If that makes sense. I'm in a hurry so cannot articulate very well! 

Lucy, is it maybe heartburn? I suggest that because that kind of feeling comes from under the ribcage for me.


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce i dunno about your symptoms, sounds like you might've pulled a ribcage muscle to me - which is not the right answer i know. What with your symptoms and my non existent line, we arent cutting it at the sharp end of TTC are we.

:rofl: 

that we are not :haha:

I don't know what I've done but it's almost my boobs hurting isn't it?? Ok maybe not my body is so confusing :shrug: I'm sure it is out to get me :ninja:

:rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

I don't think it's heartburn its a really weird feeling to explain I dont really suffer from heartburn but maybe it could be I dunno :shrug:

How are you?

:flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at Allie's fanny tapping example. Sounds funny (i am so juvenile)

i just had a look in the galleries and everyone else's none existent lines are more of a line than mine is. On the real life test, i can only see something in daylight without my contact lenses in. But then, i can see _something_ too. 

:laugh2: at 'almost my boobs hurting'


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, no idea what that pain could be. Did you do something out of the ordinary? I hope it is a symptom for you. Nothing I've ever experienced though.

I do not squirt ink Nato. Isn't that a squid? Hmmm... No, the boots are not here. It is a holiday today. No mail. I hope tomorrow I'll get them. Oooh, I can't wait. 

Oh, and to answer your earlier question, no soy for me anymore. Yes I did get pregnant the first cycle I used it, but I had so much bleeding during that cycle, plus two rounds of positive OPK's. It didn't make me ovulate any earlier. I think it messed with my system. And they could see blood in my uterus when I got scanned. That has happened to me with every pregnancy. I don't know if it was leftover from the soy issue, but I don't want to risk it. 

Allie, can you make any predictions for us? Maybe we could start a little business or like Nato suggests, take bets.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I went to the toilet about half an hour ago and had a bit of brown when I wiped. I immediately checked my cervix and it seemed closed and I then wiped my finger on a tissue and there was no colour.

Oh god though, please don't let this be happening again :cry:


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at all you crazy bitches!!! I think we all needed a dose of Nato to get us going again!!!! Dont go MIA again Nato or ill have to hunt you down and drag your "fanny aka bum aka ass" back!

Today it rained HURRAH!!!!!! finally... No more sun please!!!!!! I walked to work i was so happy, only took me 1.30 hrs wasnt as cool as i thought it would be though ended up looking like a crazy, wet banshee by the time i got in....


----------



## vickyd

Cesca dont worry hun, a bit of brown spotting is normal!


----------



## LucyJ

No hearty I haven't done anything out of the ordinary. I havnt been sleeping well and hubby said I was restless last night so maybe I've just slept awkwardly and pulled something :shrug:

Vicky it has tipped it down here as well mind you thats not unusual for britain. Glad it is cooler for you.

Cesca try not to worry I'm sure everything is alright a bit of brown spotting is normal in early pregnancy.

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Cesca, i know its easy for me to say, but dont worry, as far as we know absolutely everything is fine. There's no reason to think otherwise. You've had a scare, but thats all it is. Have you got an early scan booked? I think you said earlier that you have 6 weeks till your first scan and i cant work out your dates (cant count apparently), but if you are really worried, go to the epu and get an emergency scan to put your mind at rest

Take it very very easy, don't do anything strenuous and relax. No reason to get worried but no point in waiting out the 6 weeks if its affecting you badly.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: at all you crazy bitches!!! I think we all needed a dose of Nato to get us going again!!!! Dont go MIA again Nato or ill have to hunt you down and drag your "fanny aka bum aka ass" back!

its your fault I'm here - I followed you back in when you left the door ajar. 

and don't you be tapping me on the fanny. i'll tap you back I will


----------



## vickyd

No sweat ill let you tap this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

They won't give me an early scan unless I'm bleeding. I'm 6+4 today. I've just gone to the toilet again and its still there but so so light, not a dark brown at all - more of a pinky beige colour. I'll call the hospital in the morning and pray it doesn't get heavier overnight.


----------



## NatoPMT

If it puts your mind at rest, ham up the discharge a bit (calling it that because i dont want to call it spotting, cos it doesnt sound like spotting) when you call them - theres not much to see at 6+4 i think? I just read another thread on here that sounds like you can get a heartbeat at 6 weeks, and a heartbeat is well worth seeing as that will really put your mind at rest, but if you are any earlier than you think, there might not be the heartbeat yet which might scare you unnecessarily 

see how things are in the morning, i assume you haven't had any cramping at all? My mmc started with cramping way before i got any colour in cm - and i didnt even mc naturally...but cramping is normal too as things stretch. Its fraught with worry for us TTCAL'ers, but your only frame of reference is your losses so its bound to freak you right out.


----------



## msarkozi

Hope everything is ok Cesca. 

:rofl: so nice to have you back Nato!


----------



## vickyd

Cesca i think you should get a reasurance scan. Its too much to expect that you can wait another 6 weeeks without going crazy....By the time i reached 12 weeks i was going on scan number 4.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I don't have any cramping, I think. I've been sitting here for two hours thinking "oh is that a cramp?" so I wouldn't really call it cramping. But my last miscarriage I did spot like this, but then I never actually lost the pregnancy, even after three weeks of spotting I still had to have an ERPC.

I'll ring the EPU and they should give me an early scan if i'm spotting/discharge. I am concerned that I'm only 6+4 (and thats going by normal dates, I ovulated on CD16) but hopefully they'll see something.


----------



## heart tree

I agree Cesca, it is probably nothing to worry about, but worry is built into our psyche after a loss. Don't forget Jaymes also had spotting and is doing just fine. Lots of women do. That being said, I agree with the other ladies. Play it up a bit. Tell them you noticed a little pinky type discharge and brown as well. Insist on a scan. By 6+4 you should be seeing signs of the pregnancy. It may be too early to see a heartbeat but you should at least see the sac and yolk. Hang in there honey.


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca I really hope you do get a scan they should see you I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sure it will be alright.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

prgirl_cesca said:


> I don't have any cramping, I think. I've been sitting here for two hours thinking "oh is that a cramp?" so I wouldn't really call it cramping. But my last miscarriage I did spot like this, but then I never actually lost the pregnancy, even after three weeks of spotting I still had to have an ERPC.
> 
> I'll ring the EPU and they should give me an early scan if i'm spotting/discharge. I am concerned that I'm only 6+4 (and thats going by normal dates, I ovulated on CD16) but hopefully they'll see something.

If you are 6+4, there will be good evidence of the baby, its just if youre a bit earlier when you are convinced of the dates - it might throw you a bit. Take the day off work tomorrow, get yourself down to the EPU and wait for a scan, I think i had to wait a couple of hours for my emergency scan at the EPU, at A&E i was waiting around for hours and hours.... you could go to A&E tonight but i wouldnt recommend it. You need some rest and a hot chocolate. 

Good to hear about Jaymes being fine after this sort of experience - theres no reason that you wont be our next story about how we shouldnt worry when it happens to us cos Cesca and Jaymes were fine. 

I remember how i felt when i saw colour, and i had no past experience at the time, so i hate to think how youre feeling now. This time tomorrow you will be updating us on how you saw the heartbeat.

take it easy xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I won't be able to take the day off, my work are absolutely shit at these things. Honestly it's like hell on earth if I don't come in to work. I will ring the EPU first thing though, they should book me in this week hopefully.

It's not getting worse and is only really visible if I put a bit of tissue there for a while and look. I'm fine with how it is at the moment and I'm not concerned, what I'm worried about is if it continues or if it gets worse.


----------



## NatoPMT

adda girl cesca

My husband just picked up my hpt and said 'what does this line mean' without being prompted. so i got excited and then unexcited again, thinking it might be an evap, i don't know what an evap looks like. Will test again tomorrow. 

Only 10 hours to wait. Tick tock. 

Night y'all x


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> isnt a bum a fanjita or something? have i got it wrong? or is it an urban myth and americans dont really say bum and fanny like we think they do. oh the continued shame.

Nope... A bum is a butt is an ass! LOL



NatoPMT said:


> This picture is completely crap and its a defo negative just on the strength of what you can see. if you can negative it at your end, have a look, its not much of a straw to clutch to be fair.

I played with it a bit... I'll attach the 3 versions I have at the bottom of my post.



msarkozi said:


> I don't know if it is my eyes playing with me, but I think I can see something......
> 
> lol! I know in canada, bum = ass

I think I see something too!!



heart tree said:


> Bum means bum here in America! :rofl:
> 
> We also call it a butt, or ass. Some people call it a fanny. Any other words I'm missing US girls?
> 
> As for my octopus brain, I have been known to predict things in the past. I wouldn't go anywhere near saying I'm psychic, but I have had spot on intuitions in the past. I usually keep them to myself so I don't look like a fool if I'm wrong. But often I'm right and I think to myself "hot damn, you were right again!" Soooo....let's just see what happens.
> 
> Megg, thanks for offering your own intuition. I hope it is right.
> 
> Nato, I don't see a line love. I'm so sorry. But I've looked at all those pics in the gallery too and I think to myself, those girls are crazy if they think they see a line. Then a few days go by and they post again and sure enough, they have a line. Maybe my computer isn't at the proper resolution? I would love for you to come back to us with a BFP!

I'd love for you to get to think "hot damn, you were right again!" on the recent ones! :)



LucyJ said:


> I'm so loving having nato back!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> You are like the octopus that predicted the world cup result.
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Glad you sorted your computer out I managed to turn my screen upside down once still have no idea how I did it but hubby managed to sort it.
> 
> Hearty that does suck that you have to wait for your mri, hope you get a cancallation appointment if you can as that would be good. :hugs:
> 
> Megg one of those swimmers are bound to get there it will definitely work I'm sure of it.
> 
> Mel glad you've had a good weekend.
> 
> Girls I have a questions.... just wondering if any of you have experienced this its a bit hard to describe but I'll try basically today I'm having a lot of pain around my ribcage specifically underneath my boobs and around my back where bra strap is its got so painful that I've had to take my bra off. Also it kind of hurts when I breathe in like unneath my boobs in my chest if that makes sense??Click to expand...

No clue what the pain is... I'm sorry! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Nato I think what you're thinking of is that fanny means bum here in the US and fanjita in the UK. Like, here you can 'tap your teammate on the fanny' after a goal to signify a job well done but you couldn't do it in the UK...
> 
> I can't tell if I see a line or an evap where the line should be. I see _something_.
> 
> Megg that is awesome, I didn't realize how this IUI thing worked excatly but it sounds amazing!!!! I had a great feeling about it anyways but just hearing about it, I love your chances.
> 
> Welcome back from your trip, Mel!
> 
> Hearty, I hope you get a cancellation appointment. FX! I also have what I think it strong intuition. I have had precognitive dreams in the past. They seriously freaked me out, but over time I've come to accept that it just means the universe is doing it's thing. If that makes sense. I'm in a hurry so cannot articulate very well!
> 
> Lucy, is it maybe heartburn? I suggest that because that kind of feeling comes from under the ribcage for me.

With IUI, he'll make his "deposit" into a sterile container. Then, they'll take it under a microscope and remove all the seminal fluid and all the misshapen ones and all the ones that aren't swimming... So, they'll be left with millions of the best of the best of his swimmers. Then, they'll insert a speculum for me, and they'll thread a teeny-tiny catheter tube through my cervix and shoot those millions of sperm directly into my uterus. That's how IUI works! LOL



prgirl_cesca said:


> I went to the toilet about half an hour ago and had a bit of brown when I wiped. I immediately checked my cervix and it seemed closed and I then wiped my finger on a tissue and there was no colour.
> 
> Oh god though, please don't let this be happening again :cry:

I'm sure its nothing, sweetie! :hugs:



prgirl_cesca said:


> I don't have any cramping, I think. I've been sitting here for two hours thinking "oh is that a cramp?" so I wouldn't really call it cramping. But my last miscarriage I did spot like this, but then I never actually lost the pregnancy, even after three weeks of spotting I still had to have an ERPC.
> 
> I'll ring the EPU and they should give me an early scan if i'm spotting/discharge. I am concerned that I'm only 6+4 (and thats going by normal dates, I ovulated on CD16) but hopefully they'll see something.

They could totally see something at 6+4 probably!
 



Attached Files:







natos test 1.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 7









natos test 2.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 10









natos test 3.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Megg33k

By the way... Having Nato and Hearty back has warmed my heart! I feel like I'm home again! :cloud9: I'm missing Cazza like crazy though!!! :(


----------



## LucyJ

> Having Nato and Hearty back has warmed my heart! I feel like I'm home again! I'm missing Cazza like crazy though!!!

Agree with you 100% hopefully we will get cazza back soon :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I agree....Cazza needs to come back as well.....it's great having everyone back! 

Cesca, hang in there hun. 

Meggles, the area you circled is the exact area I thought I seen a very faint line in, so that just reassured me.....I think Nato might be onto something :)

Luce, do you still have your pain?

Allie/Hearty - any plans for this evening?

so Vicky, are you due in February as well? 

Hi Jaymes! Hope you are feeling better

Sass, have you thought about getting a fur baby again?? I still think you should :)


----------



## Jaymes

Just got caught up. We had a b-b-que we had to go to this afternoon. 

Cesca, I have had brown spotting starting on 6+4. I have also seen the HB that same day, and two times since. My dr says that it is a Subchronic Hemorrhage. It most likely happened when implantation occurred and I am on pelvic rest until the bleeding stops completely. It is very nerve wracking, and I check way more often than I actually need to, BUT so far so good. I hope that yours is nothing more than that, I was also told as long as it is brown it is old, so brown is better. Your cervix can be irritated very easily at this point, even dtd can cause some minor irritation and make your cervix bleed. You should have it checked ASAP though. :hugs: and if you need anything, just let me know.


----------



## heart tree

No plans Mel. We just went to Telegraph Ave in Berkeley where the University is. Whenever you see any videos of the hippie movement and the 60's you will at some point see Telegraph Ave. A lot of war protests happened there. Anyhoo, we went to a record store and bought some new music, then had a gelato...chocolate, almond, pistachio....YUM!

Just got home and washed the car. Will probably watch an episode of True Blood tonight. We're a few episodes behind so everyone, please don't say what happens!

I can't speak about having my own self back on the thread, but it is sure nice to have Nato back! 

Cesca, please keep us posted. I hope it doesn't turn into anything more.


----------



## msarkozi

mmmm, gelato! sounds like you had a pretty good day.


----------



## Megg33k

Aw... Now the gelato in my freezer seems to be calling my name! DAMN! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Eat me! (cries the gelato)


----------



## Megg33k

IT DOES! Can you hear it too? :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

I didn't get up to much either, Mel. It's been raining buckets here all day like it seems to have been for most of us! Alex and I went and saw Nanny McPhee Returns (I have to support female film writers and directors, especially when they're so good!) and :sex:. Tonight I box dyed my hair over my highlights because I was bored...omg what was I thinking?

Mmm gelato does sound lovely!! Yum. 

Cesca, sending good thoughts your way but judging from what our pregnant ladies have experienced it sounds like nothing to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

what color Allie? I ended up going back to my natural color, and then had her put blonde highlights still underneath, so at least when the top grows out, there won't be an issue with the blonde......I still can't believe I paid almost $200 for it! I almost cried when she told me how much it was.....when I get my hair done down in Red Deer, it is just over $100.....huge difference in price, and yet it is still the same salon!! 

Have a good night everyone....I am going to head to bed right away...


----------



## Allie84

Wow, $200 is expensive but typical of high-end salon highlights, I suppose. I usually pay less, but at a beauty school, here for blonde highlights over my naturaly dark blonde hair. Tonight I went with a blonder blonde but it's kind of reddish now.

Good night, Mel! Sleep tight.


----------



## Megg33k

Pics of the hair are necessary!!! :)

I paid $102 for my cut, style, highlights and eyebrow waxing!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning Girls, :flower:

Wow you lot have been chatty laterly, having Nato back has def lifted spirits around here, I'm going to write Cazza a msg on FB telling her we all want her back, mayb if I say Nato's back it might do the trick. Will let you all know what she says.

Cesca - I'm thinking of you, we all now how scary spotting is and I think its best you check it checked out for your own peace of mind, I'm sure everything will be fine. I hope you get an early scan, keep us updated. :hugs:

Mel - Woo hoo to my furbaby, weird you wrote that then checked my journal, you must be some sort of witch!!

Amanda - That totally sucks that you have to wait until 15th Sept, I think thats digusting, a month to any TT'er is like a whole year and I know too well your anger and frustration at having to wait, (I'm having to wait a whole 4 months, will be 6 in total) :cry:

Megg - Hope your ok today hunny, can we have pics of your nusery furniture, I cannot wait to see it all put togther, its going to look fab if the way you keep your jewelry is anything to go by!! :wacko:
Allie - Oh no to reddish hair, I think the box dyes never come out the same colour as they look on there, so annoying ay!

I only pay £65 to get my hair done (full head of highlights and cut) every 5 weeks!!

What's gelato???????????? :shrug:

Nato - New test pic plllleeeaasssseeeeee xx

Not much new with me, back to work today to face the evil one, wishing myself luck!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Gelato is Italian ice cream... sort of. Its almost disrespectful to gelato to call it ice cream. Its super creamy, very natural... Its basically eggs, milk and sugar! Creamy, delicious, nothing like it in the world!

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:E7B_rGIBbKBjvM:https://www.mymelange.net/photos/uncategorized/2008/02/21/gelato.jpg&t=1

I'll post pics when its done. There's an update (with pics) in my journal about it. I don't have the energy to complain about it again in here! LOL

I'm currently freaking out that I have no ovary pain/pressure/twinges that I've gotten with natural, Clomid, and Soy Isoflavone cycles! I'm worried it means I'm not responding to the meds! I hope someone can set me straight and say its not necessary! But, I've gotten so accustomed to the pain, I feel like my ovaries must not be working correctly if I don't feel it, iykwim?

Good luck @ work today, Sas! I hope that bitch leaves you alone! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM gelato!!! I adore Gelato, almost every pic of me as a child I am holding a gelato in my hand! My grandparents/aunt lived in Italy so I spent most summers there as a child!

Spotting is just a bit yellowy this morning and nothing else, but i've only been awake a couple of hours so we'll see how it goes over the day.

ETA: Megg, I rarely notice ovulation by pain.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi gorgeous girls, 

After husband saw the line on yesterday mornings test, we did another last night and there was a more definite than the last, but still very, very faint line. 

I went to bed thinking I must be on a bfp, and couldn&#8217;t sleep at all, I was excited but I was awake pretty much all night apart from 2 naps where I had horrible dreams, I dreamt that I had an affair with a bumblebee. He was only a bumblebee from a distance though (naturally) &#8211; then I had a dream that Josie from Big Brother was nasty to me. I woke up at 4.40am needing a wee, but didn&#8217;t dare go in case it was too early in the morning, so I held on until 5.15am then did the test, which was definitely negative. 

What a waste of a good bout of insomnia. I&#8217;m all out of tests now, but won&#8217;t let that stop me testing for the next couple of days &#8211; am off to boots as soon as I finish my lemon water. Those lines must&#8217;ve been evaps. Whatever an evap is. 

(thanks for the indulgence on the photos meg!! There defo was a line in real life, husband saw it straight away and the 2nd one was even more of a line) 

On the subject of hair, I have had my hair cut into a messy bob with a fringe and I am totally hearting it. It&#8217;s taken 5 years off me. I feel like Blondie but with brown hair and without the talent 

xx

Ps good news cesca, that sounds very encouraging - i would classify yellowy is just common or garden cm - woo hoo at yellow cm. Ahem.

pps drool


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Stop testing nato or you'll drive yourself insane!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: ladies

Mel the pain eased of last night and I didnt have it this morning but its come back since having my bra on very odd. I'm getting a lot of crapping pain today so thinking AF might be on its way and maybe the pain is all linked to that.

Nato try not to test for a couple of days if you can wait :hugs:

Megg dont worry I'm sure all is ok and you are responding to the meds.

Hearty thought about you this morning had tv on and there was an advert on and the song playing on the advert was "these boots were made for walking" made me think of you hope your new boots arrive soon.

Cesca glad your doing ok thinking of you.
:flower:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

How many DPO are you lucy? I got a lot of cramps at about 8dpo!

Spotting has completely stopped now (for good hopefully) and I've just had a lovely vomiting session in the toilets at work. I'm glad this symptom is here but eurgh, it was awful. I'm really not a good sick person!


----------



## vickyd

Bad girl Nato!! Dont test for at least a couple days woman!!

Luce lets hope the cramps and boobie pain are early symptoms FX!

Cesca hurrah for the vomiting, i loved being sick!!! It only happened a handful of times but it was such a great feeling....

So im finding pegnant women very annoying at the moment....I have two at work who seem to walk around all smug thinking they rule the joint. I really wanna slap both of them very hard. They also told my assistant that they dont like to be in the same room as me as they feel so bad for me they cant look my in the eye....Jesus Christ!!!!!!!!!!!!! No one at work knows im preggo and dammit now im gonna hide it for as long as i can!


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca I'm about 7 dpo I think.

Vicky I really hope they are early symptoms but I'm trying not to think about it to much as dont want to get my hopes up. I really hate that the symptoms of early pregnancy are the same as AF being due it sucks.

Sorry you have to deal with stupid women at work at least if they do know your pregnant you could slap them and blame it on the hormones!!!! :ninja:

:haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

I think everyone&#8217;s got their own way of dealing with it &#8211; for eg, I couldn&#8217;t stand knowing I had cramps which could be implantation (I had 8dpo cramps too) without testing, that would send me completely na na

I know some bumpers feel getting their af is less disappointing than a negative hpt, but I think I like to get used to the idea by testing for a few days, I have time to get used to it while still having some hope. I cant deal with the answer in one fell swoop I think. Each to their own innit. 

Yeah, whos idea was it to have BFP and AF symptoms as identical. Who can we complain to?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

The only way I can distinguish is I get IRRATIONAL ANGER!!!!! just before AF is due. One thing that made me think "hmmmm" this month was that I didn't have it! Other than that the cramps and boob pain is the same, grrr.


----------



## LucyJ

> Yeah, whos idea was it to have BFP and AF symptoms as identical. Who can we complain to?

I dont know but when I find out I'm going to have a word :gun:



> Each to their own innit.

indeed.

I don't keep any tests in the house as I know if they are here I will use them so try not to buy them untill I get closer to AF I'm really busy the next couple of days which is a good thing as even if I'm tempted I won't get a chance.

Are you going to test tomorrow really hope its a bfp for you this month. Plus I'm really intrigues by your bumblebee dream!! You should get it analysed must mean something.


----------



## NatoPMT

I could do with a dose of irrational anger. I could start doing intermittent spinning kicks in the street and work off some excess frustration

i think part of my problem is buying in bulk off ebay. If i was just using expensive shop bought ones id be nowhere near as trigger happy, i can tell you. What day are you testing? I am not actually due till saturday, i thought it was thursday but i counted on the calendar. Im not very good with counting dates - bit of a hinderance in this game. 

ive got to start psychodynamic therapy again in the next couple of weeks which uses dream interpretation, im a bit scared to tell my therapist about that one Luce. I'll let you know what she says

Ive just checked my test from this morning and theres nothing on it at all - yesterday evenings is quite obvious. Can you get pregnant then them take it back? I feel a bit afy-crampy but no af to show if something went wrong. The line is pink not grey so less evapy. Defo testing tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

Vicky - What awful women! :hugs:

Nato - Perhaps you should be testing at night? Maybe your FMU is rubbish? I do know a few people who get much better results in the late afternoon and evenings than early mornings. You could be the same! :)

:hi: to the rest of you!

AFM... I've been assured a few times in LTTTC that ovary pain isn't super necessary... So, I'm trying to hold out hope!


----------



## vickyd

Megg from my experience, i would get ovary pain at most every other month. Dont worry about it babes!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg from my experience, i would get ovary pain at most every other month. Dont worry about it babes!

Thanks, honey! I'm just going to try and not worry until I see what's going on Thursday! Its only just barely over 2 days now! I wish I had a FFWD button on life sometimes!!! Or a 12 hour skip!


----------



## vickyd

I would like a 6 month fast forward button myself...


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I could go a fastforward button if I could fastforward to next tuesday which is when I'm due that would be good.

Nato I'm going to wait and test on tues if I can assuming AF doesnt turn up it was early last month. I'm still going on my normal cycle of about 29/30 days.


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I would too, so long as the appropriate things happen in that 6 months! :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhh i've just realised I've been with my husband for 9 years today :cloud9: I keep forgetting since we only got married last year and had to start at zero again!


----------



## LucyJ

Awww congratulations!! 

:flower:


----------



## heart tree

Morning ladies. 

I seriously don't know how you could possibly refrain from testing at this point Nato. Usually I'm the one saying don't test. But if you have seen a bit of a line, I think it is nearly impossible at this point not to test. Everything I've read is that those internet cheapies can be deceiving. I'm on pins and needles to find out the result. 

Cesca, good news about the spotting. And happy anniversary (kind of). I was with my husband for 7 years before we got married. It feels weird saying we've been married for 5 years when really we've been together for 12!

Lucy, weird about your bra pains. Maybe time to get some new ones? Good girl waiting to test until next Tuesday.

Megg, maybe not having Ov pains is good for you. In the past you didn't get the results you wanted. A little change in the program might be exactly what your body needs! 

Vicky, I hope you can enjoy the next 6 months somewhat. You deserve to have a happy pregnancy. 

Sassy, good luck at work today! Thanks for your kind words. I can't believe you have to wait 4 months. Do you mind sharing why? 

AFM, I am CD19 and still getting a low reading on my CBFM. I'm so sick of ovulating so late. It frustrates me beyond belief. I also want a fast forward button. Every month, to get me to ovulation.

Acupuncture tonight. I can't wait. It is such a treat. 

have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats Cesca! How are you today?

Nato, sounds promising.

Megg... I was super positive I'd be having twins as I thought I'd felt ov pains on both sides, remember? Maybe we should stop trying to interpret every single little niggle. I know I should, it totally stresses me out thinking that every cramp is the end and (TMI) every time I feel the slightest bit of cm it has me running to the restroom sure I'm about to see red blood. I am trying my hardest not to pay such close attention to every little thing that happens in the lower half of my body.

Did you all ever see this movie? 
Click


----------



## msarkozi

lol Cesca.....happy 9 years for you:)

Nato - I always tested in the evening for myself as well, never in the morning. Maybe give that a try like Megg said. I like the bumblebee dream. I have noticed since being pregnant, I have really weird dreams! I wake up thinking WTF?! In this one dream of mine, there was all these naked men laying around, and I actually was testing their "parts" to see which one I liked better, lol! Needless to say, I don't tell OH my dreams!

Meggles - hang in their doll. I honestly don't think I have ever had ovary pain. 

Luce - hope you feel better hun....I can't wait for you to test again. September would be a good month for some BFP's!

Vicky - I can't believe those other women. I kinda think it's funny that they don't want to be around you, and here you are pregnant yourself. Aren't they going to feel like a horse's ass once they do find out?! 

Allie/Hearty - hope you girls are having a great day:

If I missed anyone, sorry....


----------



## NatoPMT

Haha at Ms&#8217;s dream. Keep that one under your hat. In my dream, I didn&#8217;t even want to be having an affair with a bumblebee, I wasn&#8217;t even enjoying it. I don&#8217;t know why I carried on. 

Interesting you are a night time tester. I wonder why that is. Upside down hormones or somert. 

Thanks for the evening tip meg. I don&#8217;t think I can get a positive and then it turn negative.&#8230;today has been a total no show &#8211; this morning&#8217;s test is clean as a whistle, not a shadow of a suggestion on it &#8211; I tested this morning at about 11am with a FRER, and nothing. I have one FRER left for tomorrow. Will have to hold off until then, watch my will power of iron Hearty. Either than or I go to the chemist on the way home. The IC&#8217;s are the only ones with any line at all &#8211; which is not quite so promising. 

Acupuncture sounds like something to look forward to

This afternoon I feel sick and have a headache. That&#8217;s prob due to work though, its pissing me right off. And I&#8217;m tired cos I was awake all night apart from the bumblebee episode. 

Happy anniversary to the Cesca&#8217;s. If youd been married all that time, youd be into the good gifts now. Cotton and paper anniversaries are rubbish. 

Luce the good thing about early af is that you can start your cycle sooner. I will be monitoring your behaviour over the next week.


----------



## msarkozi

I agree with you. I would definitely think that you could not go from a positive test to a negative one....just doesn't make any sense. I am very curious as to how this is going to play out, especially since I did see something on that one you posted. FX'd!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Jaymes that trailer looks exactly like my sort of trashy film. 

thanks Ms, hopefully all that finger crossing will lead somewhere but the only explanation i can muster is crappy evaps. will let you know tomorrow how my last FRER works out. Stupid FRER's and their gleaming white windows.


----------



## msarkozi

lol! well if you are due on Saturday, you would think you would be able to see something for sure by tomorrow. I'm not ruling you out at all though until AF shows up...but I think you are onto something here:)


----------



## yogi77

Hi everyone, got back from camping last night and I see I've missed a lot of chatter on here!! We had a great weekend, saw a bear walking through the woods about 20 ft from our campsite which freaked me out a little bit, but it was very cool to see! 

Lucy I hope your boob pains are a good thing!! I wish my boobs hurt! :haha: FX for you. I can't believe you're able to wait until next Tues to test! If my cycle is back to normal AF is due Tuesday for me too. 

Hearty sorry that your MRI is so late and you can't try this month. Let's hope you get a cancellation appt! :hugs:...on a good note LOVE those boots!!

Megg so sorry about your mom's comment... just keep your PMA and it will happen! FX for you!

yay for increased symptoms cesca! and sounds like your spotting has disappeared which is good.

Allie my DH is the same with TTC. I don't let him know that I am taking my temps and tracking them on FF. I do let him know when I'm ovulating but he doesn't want any more details than necessary, and I know that there are times during the TTC that he really isn't into it but doing it because it has to be done. He is way more into :sex: when I'm not ovulating and I've almost thought about not even telling him when I'm ovulating now because of that! 

hi Nato, I am 9 dpo today so our cycles are close. I also have so many phantom symptoms that probably mean nothing. I feel hopeful one minute and completely negative the next minute. 

Mel I've spent that much on my hair too... I have naturally reddish hair and decided to get blond highlights all over once and it cost about $170. And my roots were showing within about a month so I had to dye it back to my natural colour. :wacko:

AFM I have no willpower and tested this morning (9 dpo). Huge glaring white :bfn:. I tested today because the last time (and my first time) I got my faint positive at 9 dpo, which ended in a mc... I know it's still early but it is still disappointing and I wish I had the strength to wait until closer to when AF is due. 

:wave: to everyone, sorry if I missed anyone but I have a lot of catching up to do!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato I'm the same as you with testing I would much prefer to test for a few days to prepare myself for AF and still have some hope than bam and shes there!!

Work was ok today, no comments from the mega bitch!

Seems we have a lot of testers due next week, sooooo excited for you all.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Hey Sass, glad work was ok today! 

Yogi, sorry about the BFN, but you are not out until the witch shows up.....FX'd!


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Ahhh i've just realised I've been with my husband for 9 years today :cloud9: I keep forgetting since we only got married last year and had to start at zero again!

Happy 9 Years! Hubby and I are the same... sorta! We've only been married for 4 years, but we've been together for 7!



heart tree said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I seriously don't know how you could possibly refrain from testing at this point Nato. Usually I'm the one saying don't test. But if you have seen a bit of a line, I think it is nearly impossible at this point not to test. Everything I've read is that those internet cheapies can be deceiving. I'm on pins and needles to find out the result.
> 
> Cesca, good news about the spotting. And happy anniversary (kind of). I was with my husband for 7 years before we got married. It feels weird saying we've been married for 5 years when really we've been together for 12!
> 
> Lucy, weird about your bra pains. Maybe time to get some new ones? Good girl waiting to test until next Tuesday.
> 
> Megg, maybe not having Ov pains is good for you. In the past you didn't get the results you wanted. A little change in the program might be exactly what your body needs!
> 
> Vicky, I hope you can enjoy the next 6 months somewhat. You deserve to have a happy pregnancy.
> 
> Sassy, good luck at work today! Thanks for your kind words. I can't believe you have to wait 4 months. Do you mind sharing why?
> 
> AFM, I am CD19 and still getting a low reading on my CBFM. I'm so sick of ovulating so late. It frustrates me beyond belief. I also want a fast forward button. Every month, to get me to ovulation.
> 
> Acupuncture tonight. I can't wait. It is such a treat.
> 
> have a lovely day everyone!

You are absolutely right! Perhaps I should consider "different" = "good"... What I've been doing isn't working... So, yes! This could be good!

Enjoy acupuncture! I wish I could help you FFWD to O each month!



Jaymes said:


> Congrats Cesca! How are you today?
> 
> Nato, sounds promising.
> 
> Megg... I was super positive I'd be having twins as I thought I'd felt ov pains on both sides, remember? Maybe we should stop trying to interpret every single little niggle. I know I should, it totally stresses me out thinking that every cramp is the end and (TMI) every time I feel the slightest bit of cm it has me running to the restroom sure I'm about to see red blood. I am trying my hardest not to pay such close attention to every little thing that happens in the lower half of my body.
> 
> Did you all ever see this movie?
> Click

You're right too! I need to stop worrying about it! The whole process is just so weird! I can't even be 100% sure that there's something coming out of the pen... despite being sure there probably is! LOL I just worry so much... about everything! :dohh: I'll stop!

Yes, I saw that movie... I know why a FFWD button is bad! And, the movie makes me sob like a baby! :cry: But... still! I'd be responsible with MY FFWD button!



msarkozi said:


> lol Cesca.....happy 9 years for you:)
> 
> Nato - I always tested in the evening for myself as well, never in the morning. Maybe give that a try like Megg said. I like the bumblebee dream. I have noticed since being pregnant, I have really weird dreams! I wake up thinking WTF?! In this one dream of mine, there was all these naked men laying around, and I actually was testing their "parts" to see which one I liked better, lol! Needless to say, I don't tell OH my dreams!
> 
> Meggles - hang in their doll. I honestly don't think I have ever had ovary pain.
> 
> Luce - hope you feel better hun....I can't wait for you to test again. September would be a good month for some BFP's!
> 
> Vicky - I can't believe those other women. I kinda think it's funny that they don't want to be around you, and here you are pregnant yourself. Aren't they going to feel like a horse's ass once they do find out?!
> 
> Allie/Hearty - hope you girls are having a great day:
> 
> If I missed anyone, sorry....

Well, since you're 15 weeks preggo and I'm not... I'll be happy to have no ovulation pain! LOL



NatoPMT said:


> Haha at Mss dream. Keep that one under your hat. In my dream, I didnt even want to be having an affair with a bumblebee, I wasnt even enjoying it. I dont know why I carried on.
> 
> Interesting you are a night time tester. I wonder why that is. Upside down hormones or somert.
> 
> Thanks for the evening tip meg. I dont think I can get a positive and then it turn negative.today has been a total no show  this mornings test is clean as a whistle, not a shadow of a suggestion on it  I tested this morning at about 11am with a FRER, and nothing. I have one FRER left for tomorrow. Will have to hold off until then, watch my will power of iron Hearty. Either than or I go to the chemist on the way home. The ICs are the only ones with any line at all  which is not quite so promising.
> 
> Acupuncture sounds like something to look forward to
> 
> This afternoon I feel sick and have a headache. Thats prob due to work though, its pissing me right off. And Im tired cos I was awake all night apart from the bumblebee episode.
> 
> Happy anniversary to the Cescas. If youd been married all that time, youd be into the good gifts now. Cotton and paper anniversaries are rubbish.
> 
> Luce the good thing about early af is that you can start your cycle sooner. I will be monitoring your behaviour over the next week.

But a positive test CAN go negative if you have a wildly different quality of urine sample! Especially if it was faint!

I don't know... I just hope your next FRER is BFP!



yogi77 said:


> Hi everyone, got back from camping last night and I see I've missed a lot of chatter on here!! We had a great weekend, saw a bear walking through the woods about 20 ft from our campsite which freaked me out a little bit, but it was very cool to see!
> 
> Lucy I hope your boob pains are a good thing!! I wish my boobs hurt! :haha: FX for you. I can't believe you're able to wait until next Tues to test! If my cycle is back to normal AF is due Tuesday for me too.
> 
> Hearty sorry that your MRI is so late and you can't try this month. Let's hope you get a cancellation appt! :hugs:...on a good note LOVE those boots!!
> 
> Megg so sorry about your mom's comment... just keep your PMA and it will happen! FX for you!
> 
> yay for increased symptoms cesca! and sounds like your spotting has disappeared which is good.
> 
> Allie my DH is the same with TTC. I don't let him know that I am taking my temps and tracking them on FF. I do let him know when I'm ovulating but he doesn't want any more details than necessary, and I know that there are times during the TTC that he really isn't into it but doing it because it has to be done. He is way more into :sex: when I'm not ovulating and I've almost thought about not even telling him when I'm ovulating now because of that!
> 
> hi Nato, I am 9 dpo today so our cycles are close. I also have so many phantom symptoms that probably mean nothing. I feel hopeful one minute and completely negative the next minute.
> 
> Mel I've spent that much on my hair too... I have naturally reddish hair and decided to get blond highlights all over once and it cost about $170. And my roots were showing within about a month so I had to dye it back to my natural colour. :wacko:
> 
> AFM I have no willpower and tested this morning (9 dpo). Huge glaring white :bfn:. I tested today because the last time (and my first time) I got my faint positive at 9 dpo, which ended in a mc... I know it's still early but it is still disappointing and I wish I had the strength to wait until closer to when AF is due.
> 
> :wave: to everyone, sorry if I missed anyone but I have a lot of catching up to do!!

Perhaps Hearty's advice to me is good for you too... Getting faint BFP's at 9dpo didn't lead to the best outcome... So, maybe a BFN at 9dpo is a sign that your little bean is snuggling in for the long haul, even if you have to wait longer to get a BFP?



Sassy_TTC said:


> Nato I'm the same as you with testing I would much prefer to test for a few days to prepare myself for AF and still have some hope than bam and shes there!!
> 
> Work was ok today, no comments from the mega bitch!
> 
> Seems we have a lot of testers due next week, sooooo excited for you all.xxx

Better not have had any comments from her! I'll :grr: her!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yogi, you have to view it as in last time you may have got your BFP at 9dpo but it ended, so this time you may not get your BFP till 12dpo, 13dpo, 14dpo but that will be your take home baby!!!!


----------



## yogi77

awww thanks ladies, you brought tears to my eyes :hugs:...I am really hoping the same thing. But this is also my first try since the mc...I ovulated 2weeks after the mc without AF...so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much. And 9 dpo is still very early but I am POAS crazy.


----------



## NatoPMT

Pleased to meet you yogi, enchante. 

Always delighted to have another poas maniac to compare pretend lines with. I'm 11dpo so you're hot on my heels. Re your 9dpo - test....Every pregnancy is different anyway, i have been reading 2ww symptoms and seen lots of posts by women who had subsequent pregnancy bfps as wide apart as 8dpo and 20dpo 

we need easing into it sassers, thats our problem. None of this finding out all in one go for us. 

*I can't even be 100% sure that there's something coming out of the pen... 
*

haha. You should demand a little camera on the end of it with live streaming. 

thanks for the positive vibes girls, just need to turn that into a positive test now.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Expensive problem ay, especially when peeing on FRER everyday, I swear I used at least 20 with my last pregnancy, I should seriously get myself some shares!!

Whats for dins tonight girlies? I just had lasange, salad and garlic bread to be shortly following by any chocolate I can get my hands on, oh and much to my husbands delight PMS has well and truly kicked in, hahaha, hes in the dog house for at least 5 days now!!!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I should demand a camera! Its important!


----------



## vickyd

Sass your dinner sounds amazing yum yum!!!
I had stuffed peppers with rice and veggies (greek speciality) and rice pudding for dessert.

Im sooo bored, Greece is playing football against Croatia and im confused since im pretty sure the world cup ended at least two months ago....

Nato and Yogi i hope you guys are getting your tests at a special rate, since youre such good customers lol!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> Pleased to meet you yogi, enchante.

Anyone else get this in their head then?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h3Cvs1caeA


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky, I'm drooling at the thought of the that (yes even after having my dinner) I LOVE greek food, me and hubby watch My Greek Kitchen all the time, we went to Stalis in Crete on our first holiday and must of put on about 1 stone each we ate sooooo much, Gyros and crepes were our faves.xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Cretan food is actually the only original greek food these days. Greek food has been fused with turkish and arabic due to the hundreds of years of occupation, so if you want true greek food Crete is the place to go. Ive been doing alot of research into Greek food since ancient times and its really interesting to see how its evolved over the years.

My greek kitchen....Ill have to download that!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes its on Sky, they go to all over Greece finding amazing little resturants, makes you so hungury though.xxx

Where abouts in Greece are you?? May be a stupid question but are you Greek? or English I dont know what but I go it in my head that your English but moved to Greece, did I completely make that up???lol!!!!xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

We went on our first ever holiday together to Crete too! But we were both SO so ill we didn't enjoy it. We haven't been back to Greece since :-(

My husband is hugely into greek food, me - not so much. It seems all about feta cheese and olives and i'm not really into that!


----------



## msarkozi

Your suppers sound yummy....I just grabbed something out of the freezer this morning.....not sure if it is stew, or sausage potato soup...will have to see when I get home, lol! 

Vicky, is your football there football, or is it what we call soccer?? I am a football fan, but not a soccer fan....our hockey season starts up right away too! Can't wait! 

I am glad to know I wasn't the only POAS crazy person......and I wasn't using cheap ones either...it got to be rather expensive!


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> Pleased to meet you yogi, enchante.
> 
> Always delighted to have another poas maniac to compare pretend lines with. I'm 11dpo so you're hot on my heels. Re your 9dpo - test....Every pregnancy is different anyway, i have been reading 2ww symptoms and seen lots of posts by women who had subsequent pregnancy bfps as wide apart as 8dpo and 20dpo
> 
> we need easing into it sassers, thats our problem. None of this finding out all in one go for us.
> 
> *I can't even be 100% sure that there's something coming out of the pen...
> *
> 
> haha. You should demand a little camera on the end of it with live streaming.
> 
> thanks for the positive vibes girls, just need to turn that into a positive test now.

So when are you going to test again? If I saw a faint line one day and negative this morning I'd be testing again later today for sure.


----------



## vickyd

Im greek! I was born and lived in canada till i was 14, i then moved back to greece where i finished high school. I went to Uni in the UK, in Canterbury where i stayed for almost 10 years. Now ive been back in Athens since 2002!

Cesca actually greek food is very different from feta and olives! Feta is as part of our cuisine as say mozzarella is for the italians, yes its there but its not all about the cheese!


----------



## vickyd

Mel we have soccer over here!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My friend went to uni in Canterbury! lovely place!

Nice to know its not all about feta. I'm sure we'll go back one day, we seem to keep going back to italy a lot at the moment, so my husband can go to all the places I went as a child!


----------



## vickyd

I loved Canterbury!!!! The best 10 years of my life...Hubby hates to hear this since he wasnt part of my life then but honestly my Uni years were the best....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Really Cesca? Thats strange huh?? What part of Greece did you go to??

We have a bit of a family joke going on about the holidays me and Danny have taken, something without fail always bad happens, a few examples:-

Greece - We missed the flight as we was stuck in traffic due to some stupid man threatening to chuck his self off the bridge, I swear if I had of seen him I would have pushed him off myself, selfish man! We then had to pay £300 each to arrive 2 days later leaving us only 5 days in Greece, our apartment then caught on fire and burnt most of our clothes!!!!

We got stranded in Germany on our way to New York, missing a whole day there, when we arrived (Danny had booked for Valentines) I got the severe flu and passed out in Macys was rushed to hospital and spend the next few days ill in bed at the hotel.

Swine flu broke out in Mexico 1 week before our honeymoon = it being cancelled, enough said!!

We got seperated/passports taken/questioned and interviewed in Cuba when they suspected we was upto something when they came across Hubbys PSP (they had just come out in the UK) they must have thought it was some sort of spy device or something!!!

We should not be aloud to leave the country, we have had 15times in 7 years and I would say at least 10 of those holidays we have had problems!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

vickyd said:


> Im greek! I was born and lived in canada till i was 14, i then moved back to greece where i finished high school. I went to Uni in the UK, in Canterbury where i stayed for almost 10 years. Now ive been back in Athens since 2002!
> 
> Cesca actually greek food is very different from feta and olives! Feta is as part of our cuisine as say mozzarella is for the italians, yes its there but its not all about the cheese!

I completely made that up then, opps :wacko:

I live 20mins from Canterbury, lovely place.xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh bless you, you poor thing!!!! 

When my husband and I met (on holiday in Tenerife, eurgh) I was very ill with panic attacks and weighed about 7.5 stone! I hadn't eaten in a week when we met! Then we both got ill with stomach flu in Crete, although we caught it from his niece back in England. He was ill in the airport and for the first three days, then I was ill the last three days! We went to Malia and didn't like the resort, but I'd like to go back to Greece.

Then I got a horrible rash before my wedding (pityrius versicolor) which wasn't too visible on the wedding day but turned horrendous on our honeymoon in Bali, and all the itching of the rash caused my skin to break and I caught a Staph/PVL Virus (a strain of MRSA) which brought me out in boils. That was 12 months ago and I'm still on and off antibiotics trying to kick it!

I hate holiday disasters, especially when you save for so long to go in the first place!


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy, it sounds like you have quite the bad luck when travelling...it did make me laugh a little about the spy part. I hope all your other vacations go much better!

Canterbury was one of the places I visited when I was over there....It was a beautiful place...we were there at Easter time, so we actually got to stand outside the church and see the arch bishop going in. Was kind of neat (not sure if that is a big deal or not). 

So Vicky, do you guys have actual football over there? If so, what is that called? I've always wondered that


----------



## Megg33k

Wow... That's a whole mess of bad, Sas! :hugs:

It always goes badly for me when I go to Chicago. And, I seem to always blow a tire when we leave the state! :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

Sass and Cesca you guys could star in a film about holiday disasters lol!!!!! I have never ahd a bad experience on holiday, apart from one year when my allergies were bad and i was told not to eat any seafood. At the time this seemed like the end of the world but after reading your stories....

Mel we only have soccer in greece. The church you went to is the Canterbury Cathedral, its lovely to be there at Christmas and Easter. we were very lucky as UKC does the graduation ceremonies at the Cathedral.


----------



## msarkozi

I wish we could have went inside, but we weren't allowed....so we just stood outside and watched him walk in while it was televised, and then we carried on. 

I haven't ever had travel experiences like that either, thank goodness. I would probably break down crying!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha yes Mel I'm not considering taking a holiday anytime soon.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god guys I can't believe your holiday disasters..... one of my worst well it wasn't bad it was stupid really steve and I went to New York for our honeymoon well our 2nd honeymoon we went to london after our wedding for a couple of days and saved up to go to New York later on anyway I badly sprained my ankle and could hardly walk did it half way into the holiday the stupid thing is I did it because I was to busy looking up at the empire state buliding and fell of the kurb :haha: what a dumb arse I didnt let it stop me though just had an incredibly sore ankle when we got back to britain and we had to get a few cabs and use the subway rather than walk everywhere as we had been doing.

I am so swollen and bloated tonight hope it eases off as have to get into a bridesmaid dress in 3 days!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

oh bless you lucy! If it's any consolation I tripped on the kerb outside the Plaza in NYC going "oh my god I've always wanted to get married at the plaza!!!" and landed in a huge puddle. Only my ego was hurt!


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> oh bless you lucy! If it's any consolation I tripped on the kerb outside the Plaza in NYC going *"oh my god I've always wanted to get married at the plaza!!!" and landed in a huge puddle*. Only my ego was hurt!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I mean... uhm... :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

lol Meg!


----------



## yogi77

Jaymes said:


> Congrats Cesca! How are you today?
> 
> Nato, sounds promising.
> 
> Megg... I was super positive I'd be having twins as I thought I'd felt ov pains on both sides, remember? Maybe we should stop trying to interpret every single little niggle. I know I should, it totally stresses me out thinking that every cramp is the end and (TMI) every time I feel the slightest bit of cm it has me running to the restroom sure I'm about to see red blood. I am trying my hardest not to pay such close attention to every little thing that happens in the lower half of my body.
> 
> Did you all ever see this movie?
> Click

Yep I saw that movie... a couple of years ago now I think?


----------



## Allie84

Wow it seems like everyone has had a few holiday mishaps! Sassy, yours seem to take the cake, however. Crikey!!! Stick to the spa holidays for awhile. :) 

Sorry to hear about the staph infection, sprained ankles, blown tires, etc. :hugs:

I have a few that come to mind...

When hubby and I were in Barcelona he had just had his wisdom teeth removed and was in such pain and on Vicodin, which made him ill. He threw up right outside La Sagrada Famila :blush: and spent most of the trip in the hotel so I had to do Barcelona alone.

We got molluscum (horrid, horrid rash virus) from a hotel in Dublin and had this rash for MONTHS. Truly disgusting!

We were flying RyanAir out of Germany and they cancelled all flights for 3 days (!) but that wasn't so bad as we were forced to prolong our hoiday...at our own expense though, which sucked. 

Oh, and when I was backpacking in France with my bff we stayed in really creepy hostel in Nice which involved sharing a 2 bed room with two middle aged men who kept insinuating they wanted to molest us!! We literally slept in our shoes and hid our purses in the shirts we had on. We didn't know enough French to properly complain and were too broke to stay somewhere else...good times...


----------



## Allie84

Yogi welcome back from camping! Wow, that's pretty cool you saw a bear. I'm super paranoid about mountain camping...I'm the person who won't even brush my teeth near my tent.

Megg, I wouldn't worry about the lack of ovary pain, I agree that different IS good! Good luck, I wish I could fast forward for you like Click. (Good movie, Jaymes! How are you feeling?)

Same with you Hearty, any cancellations? Thinking of you and hope you get your MRI asap. 

Cesca, so happy to hear your CM is yellow!

Nato, I don't see how it could be bfp in the evening and bfn in the morning unless you have, as has been suggested, faulty fmu! Keep testing in the evening and FX. I'm like you and Sassy and Mel and am a serial tester from 10 dpo. It's expensive but I share the mindset that easing myself into a BFN is easier than waiting for AF, at least for now. 

Mel, hope you had a good day work and are taking it easy this evening.

Mmm, Vicky, sounds like a delicious dinner. Sorry about your bitchy co-workers. If they only knew!

Erm, hope I didn't miss anybody. :hugs: to all, you were a chatty lot today. :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm trying not to worry! I'm keeping up with pics and "Baby Thoughts" for the PMA bank! So, I'm doing my best! I hope this cycle pans out so that my "Baby Thoughts" aren't going to waste!


----------



## msarkozi

hey Allie...I just finished a bowl of stew and biscuits, and now I am deciding if I should have a nap first and then go work on my assignment, or if I should get the assignment done and then nap?! Tough choices, lol!


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. Just did a quick read through. Funny travel stories! Not much to report on my end. Feeling a bit down about it all to be honest. Going home from work right now. Hope Tim has dinner planned, I'm exhausted. I did get my boots today though. Have to try them on with a few outfits to make sure I want to keep them. So far they are beautiful!


----------



## Megg33k

*kicks up some PMA* C'mon girls! At least you aren't stabbing yourself in the stomach every 24 hours... That's a plus! :hugs:

I think pics of Hearty's boots with outfits would really get things going again!


----------



## yogi77

Thanks Meggs, I totally need some PMA...I'm not feeling very hopeful...really wish I didn't POAS this morning...I agree, pics of boots with outfits would be a good distraction!!


----------



## Megg33k

I brought in a truckload... Is that enough?

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4699328796_a2467b0507_z.jpg


----------



## yogi77

LOL Megg love it!!! :haha: Definitely made me smile! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! I hoped it would!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Meggles! Definitely made me smile too! 

Boots are spectacular. My camera is broken but maybe I'll see if Tim can take some pics with his iphone. Not tonight though ladies, I'm tired and already in my pajamas. 

Most of you are sleeping right now. Sleep tight. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Awww Megg, thanks for the truck load of PMA!! :hugs: Just what we needed!!

Ooh, looking forward to boot pics tomorrow.

Also, I got my fertility monitor in the mail this evening! :happydance: Now I just have to figure out how to use it and where to purchase strips. Can I start it on CD15? Off to Google....


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you all enjoyed it! :)

No, you CANNOT start on CD15, Allie! LOL That was a nice try though! You have to start between CD1-5. Maybe you'll never need it! :winkwink:

Can't wait for boot pics!!! :yipee:

AFM... We :sex: just a bit ago, and my tummy is a little tender... I'm hoping that's some response to the meds. Its not painful... So, I'm not worried about OHSS or anything. But, it did give me some hope. I have to admit... I'm scared shitless of OHSS! But, I think I'd notice! Its funny how the goal is to walk such a fine line between COH and OHSS! The difference is so slight, but so important! Let's just hope I stay to the correct side of it... but not so much as to not respond! :dohh: COMPLICATED! LOL

Craving McDonald's Hazelnut Iced Coffee something fierce! DAMN! That's just a side note... not important! LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

Mebbes the camping bear wanted your autograph, Yogi 

Allie, think it mustve been evaps as I am back the bfn this morning, so I&#8217;m out this month. 

I have a dr&#8217;s appointment tomorrow &#8211; I was so hoping to ask for a referral to the EPU, not hormone tests. I&#8217;m ok though, I can take it. Next month for a June baby for me. Ive ordered some preseed cos ive been using Conceive Plus &#8211; it comes in a tube and I just get it all over the sheets instead of where its supposed to be, so im dumping that for the injectable preseed. I got lucky on that first time I tried it. 

Defo having a phantom pregnancy though, still nauseous and boobs are enormous. Stupid phantoms. 

Vic &#8211; smug work bitches. 

Hearty &#8211; How are you feeling today? Hardly surprising you are feeling a bit down. I&#8217;ll jump in for a wallow if you need company. Not much longer until your appointment &#8211; any sign of ov this month yet? How was acupuncture? Must buy more boots. 

Now I want to copy Allie and get this fertility monitor thing when I don&#8217;t even know what one is. 

Mmm hazelnut coffee. (all I can repond to on Meggs post as I have no idea what most of it means)


----------



## vickyd

Nato sorry about the bfn babes, you sure its not still early? I never tested before AF was due so dont know how sensitive these tests are....

Ive had meetings back to back since 8 this morning, without a coffee so im ready for bed now dammit!!! That hazel nut coffee sounds delish right now even though im an espresso kind of gal!

Yogi was the bear a large grizzly?????


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I'm so sorry its a bfn it could still be to early your not out untill the witch arrives!!

Loving the truck load of PMA thanks Megg just what we all needed.

I nearly caved and tested early found two tests in my first aid box while looking for savlon for hubby whos taken a chunk out of his knee (lovely!!) luckily they are ones that you use once AF is late not early testers ones. So I have resisted the urge as I figured they wouldnt work this early.

Hope everyone is ok and having a good day!!

Big :hugs: to all


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry I have everyone craving hazelnut coffee! Haha!

Nato... I :rofl: at you saying it was all you understood from my post. Sorry... I was rambling a bit!

OHSS = Ovarian Hyper-Stimulation Syndrome
COH = Controlled Ovarian Hyper-Stimulation

OHSS is not a good thing... It can be all sorts of bad (up to and including (rarely) death)!!!

COH is like OHSS-Lite! Its just shy of the bad stuff. Basically, they want you to produce more eggs of higher quality... but not TOO many. Its hard to explain. Its just always one of my fears!

I hope that cleared up my previous post a little? One of the symptoms of OHSS is severe abdominal pain... that's what prompted me to mention it!


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> Now I want to copy Allie and get this fertility monitor thing when I don&#8217;t even know what one is.

:rofl: Erm, yes, I will be the first to admit to being a dafty when it comes to these matters. But to be fair it was a bartered fertility monitor (in exchange for chocolate)and I wasn't planning on using one yet. (When I get my BFP I will glady give to one of you for chocolate if we don't all have our BFPs by then) 

Nato, so sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Luce, well done on not testing! You are a woman of strength. :hugs:

Vicky, hope you got your hazelnut coffee, yummy. 

I had a temp dip and am seeing some EWCM so hoping ov is imminent. Either way going to get busy :sex:


----------



## msarkozi

morning girls! 

Megg - thanks for clearing that up as I had no idea either, lol!

Nato - sorry about the bfn, but you are not out yet hun! 

Allie - can you just send me the chocolate instead??? :) 

Luce - it won't be long now until testing day...glad you can resist

Hearty - hope you are having a good day.....things will start looking better one of these days, hopefully soon!

Hi Yogi and Vicky


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, do you think the bear was hanging around you because of your name? Maybe the bear thought you were a bear too....with a picnic basket! 

Nato, I had no idea what language Megg was speaking either. Thanks for clarifying Megg! Sorry about the BFN babe. It's why I always preach not testing before AF is due. However, you have your appointment tomorrow, right? I think it is a step in the right direction. And a June baby sounds lovely. Preseed definitely worked for me 3 times. I never got a chance to use my Conceive plus during ovulation. I did try it out when I got it in the mail and used my Preseed applicator to insert it. It worked like a charm. 

Lucy, what types of wounds could be treated with pregnancy tests? Should I be putting some in my first aid kit too? :haha: Good job refraining!

Allie, that must have been some good chocolate! Those monitors are expensive! I hope Ov is coming!

:hi: Hi Mel, Cesca, Sassy, and everyone else? Any news from Cazza? What about Amy? We haven't heard from her in ages. 

AFM, got my first high on my fertility monitor. Nato, Allie and I are using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. It predicts changes in hormones before your LH surge which gives you more advanced notice that Ov is on it's way. It gives you 3 readings: Low, High and Peak fertility. A high reading means your estrogen is changing (I think). Peak means you have your LH surge. I got a High reading today so I imagine I will ovulate within the next 3-7 days. 

Only one week until my appointment now. Hoping to get some good news.


----------



## msarkozi

I know Amy said she was getting married (think in August), but I thought she might be back already???? Hope we hear from her


----------



## yogi77

:rofl: I didn't even put the two together about "Yogi" and the bear hahaha. My real name obiously isn't Yogi so I wasn't even making the connection!! Not like Sassy's name :rofl: We don't have grizzly bears where I live, it was a black bear. We probably would have packed up and left if it was a grizzly!! But the black bears usually stay out of our way as long as we don't leave any tempting food out. I was still a little freaked out sleeping in the tent at night and of course every little leaf rattling or tiny noise was a huge bear coming after me in my mind. :wacko:

Good job on holding off testing Lucy, I probably would have used both of them up by now.

I could use another dump truck of PMA right now. I feel like I am out this month, mainly because my bbs or nipples aren't sore at all. 

Hope everyone else is feeling good today :wave:


----------



## yogi77

Nato, sorry about the BFN...what dpo are you today?


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi, if it makes you feel any better, I haven't had sore boobs at all with this pregnancy....

I was just looking at some pictures on FB with one of the guys I work with....we have a camp area just across the border in BC where he is stationed for 2 weeks at a time, and his pictures were of a young black bear. He was pretty close to it.....it looks so cute. It wrecked their bbq though.....but looking at the pictures, you just want to cuddle it, lol!

I was able to feel the baby moving around yesterday a few times.....it was a neat feeling. I can't wait to start feeling the kicks so that OH can actually feel something too. Once I start feeling him/her more often, I want to do the flashlight thing to see if it really does work


----------



## yogi77

The black bears really do look very cute and cuddly! As long as it's not a mama with her cubs we weren't really too worried!!

What is the flashlight thing?...off to google it lol.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab news Mel that you felt baby move, that must have been amazing. How many days now until we find out boy/girl??xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for the sorrys - Im absolutely fine, and at least now i wont have the witch turning up unexpectedly and spoiling the party, Im prepared for her ugly face. 

oo gobbledygook translation <makes notes> lets hope you are the lite / right side of abbreviations megg

am having a look at the clearblue on ebay, i do remember saying i was going to buy one before now i have seen it. 

Would it be better than bog standard opks if I get my LH surge on the same day every month, will it tell me what i have ovulated like temping would? or just that i am at peak during the lh surge? I can see why it would be good if you have irregular cycles, but would it benefit me more than just opks - that question is to the whole floor please thank you

Hearty, i had assumed the conceive plus would turn up with applicators, i was swearing like a sailor when i realised it didnt. I was proper mad. In one way its good that your ov is on the way, it would be worse if it was delayed for another 7 days and you still couldnt take advantage of the ov, at least this way you start your next cycle sooner


----------



## Megg33k

No, the monitor can't say you've ovulated. Its much like an OPK... only a smarter version that will hopefully give you more notice than an OPK. The fatal flaw with the monitor is that it pretty well stops when you get a + and goes into auto-pilot. After your first Peak stick, then you automatically get a 2nd Peak, a High, and then Low until the end of the cycle. This is flawed, because some women get an LH surge that doesn't quite pan out to ovulation, and the monitor would never catch a possible 2nd surge that may be the real ovulation surge. So, its difficult! It depends on what you're wanting it to do... and if it can do it.


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> Nato, sorry about the BFN...what dpo are you today?

 & Vic

Im still only 12dpo today but used a FRER, but am out of tests so thats it until af arrives. Im not spending another tenner on FRERs. Those FRERs are clearing me out 

If by some crazy chance af doesnt arrive it will be an extra happy surprise. Ive got my af helmet on now


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> No, the monitor can't say you've ovulated. Its much like an OPK... only a smarter version that will hopefully give you more notice than an OPK. The fatal flaw with the monitor is that it pretty well stops when you get a + and goes into auto-pilot. After your first Peak stick, then you automatically get a 2nd Peak, a High, and then Low until the end of the cycle. This is flawed, because some women get an LH surge that doesn't quite pan out to ovulation, and the monitor would never catch a possible 2nd surge that may be the real ovulation surge. So, its difficult! It depends on what you're wanting it to do... and if it can do it.

hmm. its so expensive that mebbes i stick to opks on that basis. I get a surge at the exact same time so the only extra info i would need would be temping i guess 

thanks poppet x


----------



## Dazed

Glad to see you back Nato! I hope your wrong and you get your BFP soon!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Dazed - how are you getting on my lovely?


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - at this stage, the baby is sensitive to light....so if you shine a flashlight at your belly, the baby will try to move away from it. I think it's just a trick to get your baby to move around

Sassy - only 29 more days, lol! sugar & spice, or frogs & snails?!


----------



## msarkozi

Nato, I still love how you quote Vicky in your signature:)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Defo lil girl, I cant wait, I may even have to fly to Canada for a cuddle.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

This time 18 months ago I was just hitting the dance floor at our wedding, WOW we never knew that day how hard our marriage life was going to start out!xx


----------



## NatoPMT

msarkozi said:


> Nato, I still love how you quote Vicky in your signature:)

haha im always on the look out for additions to the silly quote signature. watch your backs.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> This time 18 months ago I was just hitting the dance floor at our wedding, WOW we never knew that day how hard our marriage life was going to start out!xx

:hugs:

:hugs:

i just remembered that Royal Family special where nana was singing 'que serra serra'

I bawled my eyes out watching that


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Thanks Dazed - how are you getting on my lovely?

I am as good! Currently about 13 dpo, but I could have gotten that wrong as there aren't many signs of the witch yet. I usually cramp a little for a week straight before AF, but not so much so far. Going away for the weekend, so if no signs of the witch, I will test either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, don't waste your money on the monitor. You really don't need it given how regular you are. The OPK's are doing the trick for you. Like Megg said, it can give you advanced notice of when you will get your LH surge. Since my Ov day can range from CD19 - CD28, I really want some advanced notice so I don't tire Tim out! Also, after each of my mc's, my cycle has changed. I have no idea what to expect from my body now. The monitor will help me with that. 

The only reason you would want to temp is to make sure that you actually did ovulate. It won't tell you anything ahead of time. It will tell you after the fact that you did indeed ovulate. I'm guessing you do ovulate since you get your positive OPK on the same day every cycle. But, if you felt like temping, it can be quite fun to look at your charts. 

Mel, that flashlight thing is funny. We've found ways to annoy our children before they are even born! I love it! 

Sassy, it is kind of strange to think about where we were in different stages of our lives. 3 years ago on my birthday I was hiking in the Grand Canyon with Tim. I had gone off of birth control pills a month before and we were officially "trying." I had all the hope in the world. My birthday is quickly approaching in a month and I'm not thrilled about it. I hate thinking about how excited, happy and innocent I was 3 years ago. I'm a different person now. 

Well, I tried to get an earlier appointment for my MRI and they are booked solid. I have to just accept that I'm probably going to ovulate before the appointment. I agree Nato, at least I'll be moving on to the next cycle sooner. Thanks for the silver lining.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed, i really really hope thats a great omen - do you know what day you are due? i will do a twirly dance in your honour, but for now i will cross my fingers


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Dazed! Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> No, the monitor can't say you've ovulated. Its much like an OPK... only a smarter version that will hopefully give you more notice than an OPK. The fatal flaw with the monitor is that it pretty well stops when you get a + and goes into auto-pilot. After your first Peak stick, then you automatically get a 2nd Peak, a High, and then Low until the end of the cycle. This is flawed, because some women get an LH surge that doesn't quite pan out to ovulation, and the monitor would never catch a possible 2nd surge that may be the real ovulation surge. So, its difficult! It depends on what you're wanting it to do... and if it can do it.
> 
> hmm. its so expensive that mebbes i stick to opks on that basis. I get a surge at the exact same time so the only extra info i would need would be temping i guess
> 
> thanks poppet xClick to expand...

Yes, temping would provide that extra bit you're looking for... much cheaper than a monitor! :)



Sassy_TTC said:


> This time 18 months ago I was just hitting the dance floor at our wedding, WOW we never knew that day how hard our marriage life was going to start out!xx

:hugs: I don't think any of us knew how hard it would be! Congrats on your 18 mo though! 



Dazed said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dazed - how are you getting on my lovely?
> 
> I am as good! Currently about 13 dpo, but I could have gotten that wrong as there aren't many signs of the witch yet. I usually cramp a little for a week straight before AF, but not so much so far. Going away for the weekend, so if no signs of the witch, I will test either tomorrow or Friday.Click to expand...

Ooh! I like the sound of that! I'll be okay if I'm a few weeks behind you! :winkwink:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Grrr TTC sucks ay!! Does anyone regret not starting ealier???xxx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, I regret it on one hand because I'm about to turn 36 and didn't start until I was 33. On the other hand, I lived a pretty amazing life up until then. If I had a baby, I would have missed out on quite a bit. I might not have even met Tim. So, I try not to regret it. He and I just weren't ready any earlier. But, I know what you mean. If I knew I'd be going through all this, I would have tried a lot sooner!


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed, i really really hope thats a great omen - do you know what day you are due? i will do a twirly dance in your honour, but for now i will cross my fingers

I should be due tomorrow, but I have always been a little irregular! If most everything is back to normal (you would think after 6 months it would be) the lastest should be Saturday.

Thanks Hearty!


----------



## yogi77

I regret not starting as soon as we got married (May 2009). We decided to wait until this year to start trying and we were naive and innocent and thought it would happen right away...it didn't of course, and then it ended in a mc. I feel so sad that I've lost that innocence.

Like you Hearty, I wouldn't have been ready or in the right place any sooner than last year though...but I don't regret it because I did a lot of things and saw a lot of places before "settling down". But I am 32 now and I see how much easier it is for friends in their 20's to get pregnant.


----------



## Megg33k

I can say that I DO 100% regret not starting sooner! :(


----------



## Dazed

I wouldn't have been financially stable to try before now. Not that I don't regret it! Besides, Hubby put the restriction on when we could start.


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I have no idea why the pregnancy test were in the first aid kit didn't know I had them maybe I had hidden them to stop me testing!!

Sassy congratulations. I regret not starting to try as soon as we got married we waited about 6 months before starting to try and it took us nearly a year to get pregnant then we lossed at our little one and I have a feeling it may take that long again but I hope not.

Mel thats so lovely I am so exicted for you!!

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

I just wasnt ready Sassers. I didnt start trying until i was 38, but i am immature as hell and i know i wouldve been a terrible mother when i was younger. Thats the irony isnt it, that when i am capable of being a mother, im not capable of getting pregnant apparently. I regret it, but this way is best, even if it never happens. 

Id rather not ever be a mother at all than be a bad mother. 

*You really don't need it given how regular you are.*

yeah thats what im thinking. I dont need a warning. The extra info from the temping i want would be when, if i did ov, id like to know how long after my lh surge i ov, whether its the 12 hours or the 36 hours, but then, you dont know exactly when the LH surge starts or ends, so that day and the day after are always going to be peak

*I had all the hope in the world. My birthday is quickly approaching in a month and I'm not thrilled about it. I hate thinking about how excited, happy and innocent I was 3 years ago. I'm a different person now. *

:hugs: its so sad, there's so much you've carried in that time, and this process, and this pain really does change a person i find. I also think that wisdom comes after pain, id still rather be stupid and happy though.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg I'm the same, I 100% regret not starting earlier and so does Hubby.

We have had an amazing life since getting together, done soooo much, we have everything we want, we own property, have no debt, then we had the big white wedding thinking our lil baby would come so easily after tha to complete our fairy tale life, how stupid and naive we were! xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ - When did you get married?xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I don't regret starting sooner as I'm only 26 and I wouldn't have been ready earlier. If anything, we were umming and ahhing about trying in September 2009 right after our wedding and I remember thinking "oh sod it lets just come off the pill and see what happens" and it's a bloody good job as its a year on and I still don't have a baby in my arms!!

Congrats on your 18 months sassy, I feel the same with regards to how hard the beginning of marriage has been. But if anything it just makes you stronger. I thought we were strong before but we have so much love for each other having gone through the hell we've been through this year and my husband is more my heart and soul than he ever was. And I know he feels the same.


----------



## LucyJ

We got married 2nd August 2008!! We've been married just over 2 years now but been together for longer.

We're in the process of clearing out our spare room and steve's just found a note he wrote to me and our little baby saying how happy he is and how much he loves us both I'm tearing up just writing this makes me so sad to think our baby would of been due a month today :cry::cry:

Do you know one of the things that brakes my heart is seeing steve with his nieces and nephews (they range from 17 right down to a few weeks old) and he is amazing with all of them I see him with 5 year old niece who loves him to pieces and I know what an amazing dad he'll make I just wish I could give him that. :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

:cry:

this is making me yowl, im making a right show of myself here. 

Im so sorry we're all this position

group hug xxx


----------



## yogi77

me too, sitting here in tears reading all this. Big :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## heart tree

I'm in for the group hug.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

We'll all get there. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Awww girls I'm so sorry its all my fault, I didnt mean to bring you all down, I dont seem capable of writing anyting nice at the mo so think I'll just keep my gob shut!!xxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, that's ridiculous! Bringing up topics like you did gives us the opportunity to express what we are feeling deep down. It helps us to connect on a deeper level with our own emotions and each other. Personally, I think the question was a great one. We can't always be positive. We also need space to express all of our feelings including the sad ones. Please don't keep your mouth shut, we like what it says!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks Amanda, I just didnt want you all getting sad. I dont always like talking about happy stuff when I'm obvioulsy feeling anything but!
xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

prgirl_cesca said:


> We'll all get there. I'm sure of it.

Without a doubt hun, and we all have each other to help the others along, so glad I found all you girls.xx


----------



## heart tree

I totally hear you hon. I feel the same way. That's what this forum is for. To talk about all of it, not just the good stuff.

I'm off to meet a client right now. Have a lovely day/evening everyone.

xoxo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> We got married 2nd August 2008!! We've been married just over 2 years now but been together for longer.
> 
> We're in the process of clearing out our spare room and steve's just found a note he wrote to me and our little baby saying how happy he is and how much he loves us both I'm tearing up just writing this makes me so sad to think our baby would of been due a month today :cry::cry:
> 
> Do you know one of the things that brakes my heart is seeing steve with his nieces and nephews (they range from 17 right down to a few weeks old) and he is amazing with all of them I see him with 5 year old niece who loves him to pieces and I know what an amazing dad he'll make I just wish I could give him that. :cry:

Aww Lucy, big hugs, I think thats so cute that he wrote you that note.

I def agree its hard seeing our hubbys around children, just think though if he's an amazing Uncle imagine what kind of Dad he will be, even more AMAZING.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

You too Amanda, your client is lucky to have you to talk to.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy don't keep quite we're all here for each other and its not always happy what we are feeling/going through so its good that we have this place and each other to talk to. :hugs:



> Aww Lucy, big hugs, I think thats so cute that he wrote you that note.
> 
> I def agree its hard seeing our hubbys around children, just think though if he's an amazing Uncle imagine what kind of Dad he will be, even more AMAZING.xxxx

He's such a sweetie I have kept a few of his notes that he wrote to me and our little apple-pip I've put them in a sort of memory box with a letter I wrote. I had lots of text messages that I had to delete after I lost the baby ones saying how happy he was and how much he loved us etc so hard to have to delete them but broke my heart when ever I found one. He will make an amazing dad.

:hugs: to all tonight you guys are the best I'm so glad we have each other for all the ups and downs.


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy, don't be silly! You can say whatever you want hun. You don't have to worry about it bringing anyone down, or anything like that. I often feel like I am stirring emotions because I am pregnant and I talk about the baby....but it's hard to keep that to yourself, and you want to share it, so I do. I think we all just have to deal with things, and this is the place to do it, whether it is happy or sad emotions.


Now to lighten the mood :flasher: :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel - I honestly smile whenever you talk about your baby, I'm sooo happy for you.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Its definitely hard to see my hubby with my cousin's kids. He's so wonderful with them, and, I so want to give him a child of his own.

I do wish we'd started when we first knew we would be together for the long haul... and I have a hard time not wishing I'd started before that. I remember how perfect my cycles were in high school... and how easily I could have probably gotten caught back then. I've always been mature for my age, and I think I'd have made a fantastic mother then 10 years ago. But, I wouldn't be with my current husband if I had, because he'd never have gotten involved with me if I'd had children. So, its hard to say I wish I had started, as its as good as saying I wish I wasn't married to my husband... but, if I could have had him AND have already had kids, then I'd have started in my late teens... and I'm not ashamed to say so!

We've had a great life... but its starting to feel very empty. There's been a hole in it for a while, but we were able to fill it with a house, and pets, and vacations, etc... Now, there's fewer things that can try and fill it. Perhaps I should start filling it with $1200 medication and used needles... I certainly have enough! :roll:

I know we were trying to bring the mood back up... but I missed the whinging bit... so I had to take my turn! :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Sassy don't keep quite we're all here for each other and its not always happy what we are feeling/going through so its good that we have this place and each other to talk to. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Lucy, big hugs, I think thats so cute that he wrote you that note.
> 
> I def agree its hard seeing our hubbys around children, just think though if he's an amazing Uncle imagine what kind of Dad he will be, even more AMAZING.xxxx
> 
> He's such a sweetie I have kept a few of his notes that he wrote to me and our little apple-pip I've put them in a sort of memory box with a letter I wrote. I had lots of text messages that I had to delete after I lost the baby ones saying how happy he was and how much he loved us etc so hard to have to delete them but broke my heart when ever I found one. He will make an amazing dad.
> 
> :hugs: to all tonight you guys are the best I'm so glad we have each other for all the ups and downs.Click to expand...


Aww Apple-pip, that is the cutest thing I've ever heard, I know exactly what you mean I did the same with deleting msgs fron everyone regarding babies. I think its lovely you wrote a letter, I wish I had done that.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Thank You......we are all going to be there, and we will all be there with each other along the way.....it's unfortunate that we all had to come to a place like this, but without it, I wouldn't have found the most amazing people to get me through the roughest time in my life. I feel honored to have each and every one of you as part of my life, and now you are all stuck with me :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

if I'm completely honest with you Mel, your comment about the baby moving did jolt some emotion in me, because my immediate reaction was "i've never felt that". 

This is a forum for women who have lost a baby and who are still trying to conceive, so i guess its natural that some emotions will be stirred up when something is said to remind you of where you should be, i would be due next month - its a very delicate and emotive position to be in, theres a constant battle to keep the worst of your pain bleughing out all over the floor. 

Youre very valued and i love having you around Mel, and i think its testament to how close the disco testers have become that you would still want to post despite not in the TTC stage - i think this thread is about us as people rather than us as TTC'ers so i hope every discoer that gets their bfp sticks around like vic and mel have

xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Its definitely hard to see my hubby with my cousin's kids. He's so wonderful with them, and, I so want to give him a child of his own.
> 
> I do wish we'd started when we first knew we would be together for the long haul... and I have a hard time not wishing I'd started before that. I remember how perfect my cycles were in high school... and how easily I could have probably gotten caught back then. I've always been mature for my age, and I think I'd have made a fantastic mother then 10 years ago. But, I wouldn't be with my current husband if I had, because he'd never have gotten involved with me if I'd had children. So, its hard to say I wish I had started, as its as good as saying I wish I wasn't married to my husband... but, if I could have had him AND have already had kids, then I'd have started in my late teens... and I'm not ashamed to say so!
> 
> We've had a great life... but its starting to feel very empty. There's been a hole in it for a while, but we were able to fill it with a house, and pets, and vacations, etc... Now, there's fewer things that can try and fill it. Perhaps I should start filling it with $1200 medication and used needles... I certainly have enough! :roll:
> 
> I know we were trying to bring the mood back up... but I missed the whinging bit... so I had to take my turn! :haha:

LOL Megg you whing away lovey, and yes i would have started in my late teens also BUT I do honestly believe that I may have regretted not living a little supose its something I will never know, its easy for me to sya now I wish I had done things another way but that only because of where I am right not! Confusing one!

Totally agress that life feels empty, I think most people TTC for a long time or have been through M/C proberly feel the same.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT
Youre very valued and i love having you around Mel said:

> I agree with all of above ^^^. I love that this thread is not just about TTC but more just about a group of mates getting through tough times together. I must admit I do get jealous when I read threads in 1st tri etc (I know I know I shouldnt be reading) but I'm honestly over the moon for the disco girls that are preggers and that have stuck around, I respect you all so much for that and I mean that with all my heart.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I understand for sure Nato.....even though I did conceive again right away, I still think almost on a daily basis that I should be 6 weeks ahead of what I am right now.....I will never forget the one that I lost, and I don't know how a person ever could....

I often do keep comments to myself, because I would rather be here for everyone else, instead of myself.....I like to be able to support others (and sometimes I don't do the best job at that), but I am always here for each and every one of you.....I am hoping that everyone gets their BFP's soon, because you all deserve it so much!


----------



## NatoPMT

sassy are you mental??? you actually read the first tri forum? youre more of a man than i am, i can tell you

Mel, i know bebe, we have all had a right hard time of it


----------



## Sassy_TTC

msarkozi said:


> I understand for sure Nato.....even though I did conceive again right away, I still think almost on a daily basis that I should be 6 weeks ahead of what I am right now.....I will never forget the one that I lost, and I don't know how a person ever could....
> 
> I often do keep comments to myself, because I would rather be here for everyone else, instead of myself.....I like to be able to support others (and sometimes I don't do the best job at that), but I am always here for each and every one of you.....I am hoping that everyone gets their BFP's soon, because you all deserve it so much!

Please dont do this Mel, you should be able to scream from the rooftops that your pregnant with a healthy baby, I know I will when I'm pregnant and I honestly dont think anywhere here would be upset with you talking about baby.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> sassy are you mental??? you actually read the first tri forum? youre more of a man than i am, i can tell you
> 
> Mel, i know bebe, we have all had a right hard time of it

100% correct!!! I read through 2nd and 3rd too, ssshhh please dont tell anyone!!! I even nearly post sometimes with reference to my own pretend pregnancy!!! :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Mel hearing about your baby and how you are doing gives me hope if that makes sense. I get so exicted to hear how you are doing and vicky and jaymes you girls make me believe that it can happen again for me and that it will be ok .



> Youre very valued and i love having you around Mel, and i think its testament to how close the disco testers have become that you would still want to post despite not in the TTC stage - i think this thread is about us as people rather than us as TTC'ers so i hope every discoer that gets their bfp sticks around like vic and mel have

Totally agree and when I get my bfp I am so sticking around you girls aren't getting rid of me :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

I think we have to remember how close to the surface the loss is for many of us, i feel this is a safe space for me as I go through TTCAL, although i understand i might be being more sensitive than Sassy and Lucy, i do find it hard sometimes. I dont want anyone to have to watch what they say - Vic's pregnant anecdotes are hilarious, and i truly am delighted for any of our girls on the bfp, but all of us should be pregnant right now, and only 2 are. I think what's going on inside might be a bit hard for me, sometimes i dont even know that im feeling vunerable. 

Im not the boss of us though and i understand if others dont agree. Im gonna shut my beak now

(pretend pregnancy, youre as bad as me with my phantom pregnancies)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Me either, I'm not going no where, I'm going to need all the help I can get with my quads.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> LucyJ said:
> 
> 
> Sassy don't keep quite we're all here for each other and its not always happy what we are feeling/going through so its good that we have this place and each other to talk to. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Lucy, big hugs, I think thats so cute that he wrote you that note.
> 
> I def agree its hard seeing our hubbys around children, just think though if he's an amazing Uncle imagine what kind of Dad he will be, even more AMAZING.xxxx
> 
> He's such a sweetie I have kept a few of his notes that he wrote to me and our little apple-pip I've put them in a sort of memory box with a letter I wrote. I had lots of text messages that I had to delete after I lost the baby ones saying how happy he was and how much he loved us etc so hard to have to delete them but broke my heart when ever I found one. He will make an amazing dad.
> 
> :hugs: to all tonight you guys are the best I'm so glad we have each other for all the ups and downs.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww Apple-pip, that is the cutest thing I've ever heard, I know exactly what you mean I did the same with deleting msgs fron everyone regarding babies.* I think its lovely you wrote a letter, I wish I had done that.*xxxClick to expand...

Its not too late, honey! I promise! You write that letter if you think it would help you! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> if I'm completely honest with you Mel, your comment about the baby moving did jolt some emotion in me, because my immediate reaction was "i've never felt that".
> 
> This is a forum for women who have lost a baby and who are still trying to conceive, so i guess its natural that some emotions will be stirred up when something is said to remind you of where you should be, i would be due next month - its a very delicate and emotive position to be in, theres a constant battle to keep the worst of your pain bleughing out all over the floor.
> 
> Youre very valued and i love having you around Mel, and i think its testament to how close the disco testers have become that you would still want to post despite not in the TTC stage - i think this thread is about us as people rather than us as TTC'ers so i hope every discoer that gets their bfp sticks around like vic and mel have
> 
> xx

I had a very similar reaction... And, I didn't expect to react how I did, tbh. Thanks for posting, because I thought it was my "injectables" hormones that were making me feel that way! I'm learning to read things with a "what to expect" twist on them now though. We WILL get there! And, each success before ours is just moving us up a spot in line! :) 



Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its definitely hard to see my hubby with my cousin's kids. He's so wonderful with them, and, I so want to give him a child of his own.
> 
> I do wish we'd started when we first knew we would be together for the long haul... and I have a hard time not wishing I'd started before that. I remember how perfect my cycles were in high school... and how easily I could have probably gotten caught back then. I've always been mature for my age, and I think I'd have made a fantastic mother then 10 years ago. But, I wouldn't be with my current husband if I had, because he'd never have gotten involved with me if I'd had children. So, its hard to say I wish I had started, as its as good as saying I wish I wasn't married to my husband... but, if I could have had him AND have already had kids, then I'd have started in my late teens... and I'm not ashamed to say so!
> 
> We've had a great life... but its starting to feel very empty. There's been a hole in it for a while, but we were able to fill it with a house, and pets, and vacations, etc... Now, there's fewer things that can try and fill it. Perhaps I should start filling it with $1200 medication and used needles... I certainly have enough! :roll:
> 
> I know we were trying to bring the mood back up... but I missed the whinging bit... so I had to take my turn! :haha:
> 
> LOL Megg you whing away lovey, and yes i would have started in my late teens also BUT I do honestly believe that I may have regretted not living a little supose its something I will never know, its easy for me to sya now I wish I had done things another way but that only because of where I am right not! Confusing one!
> 
> Totally agress that life feels empty, I think most people TTC for a long time or have been through M/C proberly feel the same.xxxClick to expand...

I know! I probably wouldn't have felt that way at all 10 years ago! But, looking back... oh jeez! I want my damn youth back! :hissy:



msarkozi said:


> I understand for sure Nato.....even though I did conceive again right away, I still think almost on a daily basis that I should be 6 weeks ahead of what I am right now.....I will never forget the one that I lost, and I don't know how a person ever could....
> 
> I often do keep comments to myself, because I would rather be here for everyone else, instead of myself.....I like to be able to support others (and sometimes I don't do the best job at that), but I am always here for each and every one of you.....I am hoping that everyone gets their BFP's soon, because you all deserve it so much!

I'm sure it is hard to not think of where you should be. I know I do! I should have a 10.5 week old baby... or be 11.5 weeks from delivering! Wow... I hadn't looked at that in a while. On Sunday, I'll be precisely half way between my 2 due dates! Thank you.. is what I meant to say... about hoping we all get our BFP's soon! :hugs:



Sassy_TTC said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> sassy are you mental??? you actually read the first tri forum? youre more of a man than i am, i can tell you
> 
> Mel, i know bebe, we have all had a right hard time of it
> 
> 100% correct!!! I read through 2nd and 3rd too, ssshhh please dont tell anyone!!! I even nearly post sometimes with reference to my own pretend pregnancy!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I'll be honest... I post wherever I see fit on the board. I've posted in TTC, TTCAL, PAL, 1st tri, 2nd tri, 3rd tri, MC support... I guess I'm a bit ballsy! But, if I see something I want to respond to, I just do! :shrug: I follow a lot of people who are in very different places than I am... So, I have to venture to those other boards sometimes! LOL



LucyJ said:


> Mel hearing about your baby and how you are doing gives me hope if that makes sense. I get so exicted to hear how you are doing and vicky and jaymes you girls make me believe that it can happen again for me and that it will be ok .
> 
> 
> 
> Youre very valued and i love having you around Mel, and i think its testament to how close the disco testers have become that you would still want to post despite not in the TTC stage - i think this thread is about us as people rather than us as TTC'ers so i hope every discoer that gets their bfp sticks around like vic and mel have
> 
> Totally agree and when I get my bfp I am so sticking around you girls aren't getting rid of me :flower:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, when we all have our BFP's, there will certainly be a "graduates" thread in the preggo side. It would be silly to stick around if we're ALL pregnant! LOL Maybe I'll just ask that this thread get moved when that time comes? I expect it to be very soon, to be honest!




EDIT: Nato - DON'T YOU DARE SHUT YOUR BEAK! (I feel mean saying it that way!) You leaving us was one of the most depressing things ever! You say whatever you need to say... You're amongst friends... And, I agreed with you! SO THERE! LOL (That was all said in a nice but stern manner, btw!)


----------



## msarkozi

Amy, I see you are viewing this thread right now........I hope you are back to us! :)


----------



## msarkozi

and I honestly don't want to make anyone uncomfortable, so maybe I will just start my own journal and post there instead.....I won't leave you guys, but I might not comment as much....


----------



## yogi77

LucyJ said:


> Mel hearing about your baby and how you are doing gives me hope if that makes sense. I get so exicted to hear how you are doing and vicky and jaymes you girls make me believe that it can happen again for me and that it will be ok .
> 
> 
> 
> Youre very valued and i love having you around Mel, and i think its testament to how close the disco testers have become that you would still want to post despite not in the TTC stage - i think this thread is about us as people rather than us as TTC'ers so i hope every discoer that gets their bfp sticks around like vic and mel have
> 
> Totally agree and when I get my bfp I am so sticking around you girls aren't getting rid of me :flower:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

It gives me hope too Mel, to know that it will happen again for us and that everything can turn out ok. I think it's a good balance. It would be different if you didn't go through a mc yourself because then you wouldn't know how we felt. But you know how we feel and you give me hope.


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah nato dont shut your beak I love that your back with us and say whatever you want. I feel sad so often and to be honest pregnant women on the street make me want to scream/cry but the girls in here it just gives me hope and my god I need to feel like there is hope if you know what I mean. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

msarkozi said:


> and I honestly don't want to make anyone uncomfortable, so maybe I will just start my own journal and post there instead.....I won't leave you guys, but I might not comment as much....

Why dont you start a journal anyway, that way you can talk every single day about your baby without feeling like you shouldnt or like you may upset someone, that way all us girls can read your journal when we want too, (just a thought hunny obviously you do whatever you feel most comfortable with) but please dont leave I love love love having you here. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato - Keep that beak open please missy, welove the quack that comes out of it, lol.xx

Right ladies I'm off to bed now, I'm sooo tired, I have a sore back, terrible heat burn and big swollen feet - oops my pretend pregnancy is slipping back in, thought I was posting in 3rd tri for a second there!!! Night night sweet dreams.xxxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

hey guys! I finally made it home! All I have had for the past 2 months is my crappy iphone and it's nearly impossible to read the forums very well, much less write. So much has happened though! And I am not nearly caught up yet! I checked in a few times over my vacation though, so I am somewhat in the loop :) Sorry I never wrote!
We got married! I'll attach a picture for fun--we're still waiting for the professional photos though. Everything was perfect! However it wasn't even 2 seconds after the wedding and everyone was asking about kids. WTF. 
We're back to TTC now (took a 2 month hiatus to focus on the wedding) and I think I am finally ready again. We drank our heads off the whole time in the States, so I think that's out of my system now ;)
I think I am about 5 dpo now but unfortunately I was away on a business trip last weekend when I think I ovulated so I am pretty sure we're out this month. Unless you can get preggers from bd-ing 3 days before ovulation...which seems highly unlikely. Oh well. I am already sick of this ttc-shit :( but I am excited to get back in the disco group!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0736ed.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Megg33k

Don't post less, Mel!!! :hugs: But, I wouldn't mind a new preggo journal to stalk! :winkwink: Now I'm torn! DAMMIT! LOL

I see Amy stalking now too! AMY! COME BACK!!! :hugs:

EDIT: AMY! :yipee: Gorgeous pic!!! You can totally get preggers from 3 days before O... It just makes a girl baby instead of a boy baby! LOL


----------



## yogi77

Ya Nato don't shut your beak, I've laughed at everything you've posted in the couple days that I've "known" you...I love it!! Anything that makes us smile or laugh is a good thing!


----------



## msarkozi

Amy, welcome back! :hugs: Congratulations on your wedding, and you looked beautiful! Glad you enjoyed your time in the US


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Amy, 

welcome back congratultaions on getting married glad you had a good day. The picture is gorgeous you look so lovely.

:hugs:

Night night :sleep: hope you sleep well.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Welcome back amy and massive congrats on your wedding, you look gorgeous in your pic.xxx


----------



## yogi77

Hi Amy, :wave: congrats on your wedding, I love the picture!


----------



## Allie84

This thread took a somber turn after I last checked in this morning. :hug:

Lucy, that is so sweet that your hubby wrote that letter. Really touching. I'm sure it was bittersweet to find it again. :hugs:

Mel, I don't want you to post less AT ALL and I don't think anyone was insuitating you should. But I would LOVE a pregnancy journal to stalk. :yipee: I personally love hearing about your pregnancy--and Cesca's and Vicky's and Jaymes'. I definitely see this as a thread of friends chatting and supporting one another through everything, not just ttc (while being sensitive to the TTCAL nature of the thread, which I think everyone is). 

Amy, welcome back!! You looked absolutely gorgeous on your wedding day. What a beautiful pic. Two month wedding extravaganza,eh?? A good distraction from TTC if there ever was one.

Nato, your candor is welcome, as is your witty commentary. 

A note on regret....Sassy, you brought up such a good subject. I don't think there's a place for regret, it changes nothing and life is too short to dwell on it. Everyone has been brought to this point in their lives through different experiences, and without waiting to TTC, the experiences that have shaped your lives wouldn't exist and the children we are all going to have would be raised differently, etc. This is all prep time for our LOs at the right time and place, imo. I don't want to risk sounding blasé, though, so I'll shut up!! 

I had a nearly positive OPK just now after work (way darker than yesterday) so hubby should be home in a bit and it's time to start this 'shagathon'. ;)


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> This thread took a somber turn after I last checked in this morning. :hug:
> 
> Lucy, that is so sweet that your hubby wrote that letter. Really touching. I'm sure it was bittersweet to find it again. :hugs:
> 
> Mel, I don't want you to post less AT ALL and I don't think anyone was insuitating you should. But I would LOVE a pregnancy journal to stalk. :yipee: I personally love hearing about your pregnancy--and Cesca's and Vicky's and Jaymes'. I definitely see this as a thread of friends chatting and supporting one another through everything, not just ttc (while being sensitive to the TTCAL nature of the thread, which I think everyone is).
> 
> Amy, welcome back!! You looked absolutely gorgeous on your wedding day. What a beautiful pic. Two month wedding extravaganza,eh?? A good distraction from TTC if there ever was one.
> 
> Nato, your candor is welcome, as is your witty commentary.
> 
> A note on regret....Sassy, you brought up such a good subject. I don't think there's a place for regret, it changes nothing and life is too short to dwell on it. Everyone has been brought to this point in their lives through different experiences, and without waiting to TTC, the experiences that have shaped your lives wouldn't exist and the children we are all going to have would be raised differently, etc. This is all prep time for our LOs at the right time and place, imo. I don't want to risk sounding blasé, though, so I'll shut up!!
> 
> I had a nearly positive OPK just now after work (way darker than yesterday) so hubby should be home in a bit and it's time to start this 'shagathon'. ;)

You have a lovely outlook on things! I need to adopt that! :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy shagathon allie, lucky devil, dam I miss it!!!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

enjoy your :sex: Allie......I hope those little swimmers find those eggs....May I hope for triplets for you??? :)


----------



## yogi77

good luck on the shagathon allie!! :sex:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> enjoy your :sex: Allie......I hope those little swimmers find those eggs....*May I hope for triplets for you???* :)

She's braver than I am if she says yes! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, you are having quints!!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Megg, you are having quints!!!! :)

Oh noooooooo! LOL I guess 5 is better than 0. But, I'm shipping one to you! If you're lucky, I'll poke holes in the box first! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Wow, I go away for 5 hours and look what happens! First of all :hi: welcome back Amy! Your picture is beautiful. Congrats on being married. 

As I was reading the posts, I was appreciative of the honesty. Mel and other preggos, it is wonderful that you are pregnant and that we have all grown so close. I'm not here to tell you not to share your joy. However, in the mood of honesty, I have to admit, I also felt a little envious when I read that Mel felt the baby. I started to write it at the time and decided not to. I'm glad others felt comfortable enough to be more honest than me. Like Nato, my emotions about my 3 losses are right at the surface. I just passed 2 of my due dates and another one looms right when Mel and Vicky give birth. In all honesty, that will be a hard time for me. But of course I'm thrilled for you all. We ALL deserve our babies. If we are going to keep this thread going, it needs to be open and honest, but above all else, kind and respectful. I don't imagine anyone means to hurt other peoples feelings, but I think it will happen from time to time. I might bitch about a pregnant woman and inadvertently hurt Mel, Vicky, Cesca or Jaymie's feelings. Same goes for when those ladies talk about their pregnancies. It may make some feel hopeful and others feel sad, envious or jealous. It's inevitable. As long as we can talk about it in a civil manner, I think we'll be ok. 

I hope this made sense. It has been a looooong day!

xoxo


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> I think we have to remember how close to the surface the loss is for many of us, i feel this is a safe space for me as I go through TTCAL, although i understand i might be being more sensitive than Sassy and Lucy, i do find it hard sometimes. I dont want anyone to have to watch what they say - Vic's pregnant anecdotes are hilarious, and i truly am delighted for any of our girls on the bfp, but all of us should be pregnant right now, and only 2 are. I think what's going on inside might be a bit hard for me, sometimes i dont even know that im feeling vunerable.
> 
> Im not the boss of us though and i understand if others dont agree. Im gonna shut my beak now
> 
> (pretend pregnancy, youre as bad as me with my phantom pregnancies)

Don't worry Nato... I feel the exact same way (minus being an original disco tester!). I feel so lost and lonely and there are days I come and stalk on here and feel a little better. It doesn't help right now that my EDD is coming up and although I am ok right now, I have a feeling that the 29th is going to be a very somber day for me.
ANYWAYS... just don't feel so vunerable because we all have those days!:hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Wow I come back this evening and there are 4 pages to catch up on! 

Nato, we missed you so much whilst you were gone... I even stalked you on facebook to make sure you were ok. Don't leave us!

Megg. :haha:

Amy, Welcome back and congrats!

Sassy, enjoy your evening! I am jealous as I am on pelvic rest still...

Everyone... Sounds like we had a very emotional day. I love that we can be so open and honest here, and tbh I am not all that comfortable in other places.


----------



## Allie84

msarkozi said:


> enjoy your :sex: Allie......I hope those little swimmers find those eggs....May I hope for triplets for you??? :)

Well, I'll take what I can get! :) But I think I'd prefer just one per pregnancy, not Megg's quints!! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Wow, I go away for 5 hours and look what happens! First of all :hi: welcome back Amy! Your picture is beautiful. Congrats on being married.
> 
> As I was reading the posts, I was appreciative of the honesty. Mel and other preggos, it is wonderful that you are pregnant and that we have all grown so close. I'm not here to tell you not to share your joy. However, in the mood of honesty, I have to admit, I also felt a little envious when I read that Mel felt the baby. I started to write it at the time and decided not to. I'm glad others felt comfortable enough to be more honest than me. Like Nato, my emotions about my 3 losses are right at the surface. I just passed 2 of my due dates and another one looms right when Mel and Vicky give birth. In all honesty, that will be a hard time for me. But of course I'm thrilled for you all. We ALL deserve our babies. If we are going to keep this thread going, it needs to be open and honest, but above all else, kind and respectful. I don't imagine anyone means to hurt other peoples feelings, but I think it will happen from time to time. I might bitch about a pregnant woman and inadvertently hurt Mel, Vicky, Cesca or Jaymie's feelings. Same goes for when those ladies talk about their pregnancies. It may make some feel hopeful and others feel sad, envious or jealous. It's inevitable. As long as we can talk about it in a civil manner, I think we'll be ok.
> 
> I hope this made sense. It has been a looooong day!
> 
> xoxo

I'm glad you were able to open up too! :hugs:



Dazed said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> I think we have to remember how close to the surface the loss is for many of us, i feel this is a safe space for me as I go through TTCAL, although i understand i might be being more sensitive than Sassy and Lucy, i do find it hard sometimes. I dont want anyone to have to watch what they say - Vic's pregnant anecdotes are hilarious, and i truly am delighted for any of our girls on the bfp, but all of us should be pregnant right now, and only 2 are. I think what's going on inside might be a bit hard for me, sometimes i dont even know that im feeling vunerable.
> 
> Im not the boss of us though and i understand if others dont agree. Im gonna shut my beak now
> 
> (pretend pregnancy, youre as bad as me with my phantom pregnancies)
> 
> Don't worry Nato... I feel the exact same way (minus being an original disco tester!). I feel so lost and lonely and there are days I come and stalk on here and feel a little better. It doesn't help right now that my EDD is coming up and although I am ok right now, I have a feeling that the 29th is going to be a very somber day for me.
> ANYWAYS... just don't feel so vunerable because we all have those days!:hugs:Click to expand...

We do all have those days!!! :hugs: I'm just glad we have a safe place to hide together!



Jaymes said:


> Wow I come back this evening and there are 4 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Nato, we missed you so much whilst you were gone... I even stalked you on facebook to make sure you were ok. Don't leave us!
> 
> Megg. :haha:
> 
> Amy, Welcome back and congrats!
> 
> Sassy, enjoy your evening! I am jealous as I am on pelvic rest still...
> 
> Everyone... Sounds like we had a very emotional day. I love that we can be so open and honest here, and tbh I am not all that comfortable in other places.

I totally understand not being comfortable elsewhere. I think a lot of PAL ladies find PAL terrifying because its FULL of fear. And, they find 1st Tri frustrating because its full of blind optimism! So, TTCAL seems like the safest place, even though they're not TTC anymore! You're not alone! I promise!



Allie84 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> enjoy your :sex: Allie......I hope those little swimmers find those eggs....May I hope for triplets for you??? :)
> 
> Well, I'll take what I can get! :) But I think I'd prefer just one per pregnancy, not Megg's quints!! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh! So, you get 1 at a time, but I still get quints? :haha: Gee, thanks! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

I'm sorry I made anyone uncomfortable....that is not my goal, and it saddens me deeply that I have caused that for others. From now on, I will lurk and post where I want, but will not talk about myself at all.


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> I'm sorry I made anyone uncomfortable....that is not my goal, and it saddens me deeply that I have caused that for others. From now on, I will lurk and post where I want, but will not talk about myself at all.

I really think you belong in this thread! I know that I am still fairly new to the group but I look at it as more of a support group overall, and having you and the other preggo girls here is a positive thing. It really does provide a nice balance and hope for the TTCers. I guess that's just my opinion but I don't think I'm the only one that feels this way. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Yogi....I just can't be the cause of someone else's discomfort....I'm a very sensitive person, and hurting people is not something I can live with. I won't leave the thread, as this is the only place I ever felt I belonged, but I will just post less.


----------



## heart tree

Mel, speaking for just myself, that was not the intent of my post. Listen, this whole thing is touchy. We are going to be touched in all sorts of ways. It doesn't mean you shouldn't share your joy. You talking about your baby moving did not hurt my feelings. It just stirred up feelings of envy for me. I really want to feel what you are feeling. That's all. I'm also excited to hear that you are experiencing it. I have all sorts of emotions around it. I don't want you or any of the other preggos to stop writing here. Would that mean I would have to stop posting the next time I get pregnant? I hope not. We have formed a comfortable group here and I hope to keep it that way. You included.


----------



## heart tree

Mel, I keep going back and reading your last 2 posts and they are breaking my heart. If you really want to make me sad, you'll stop posting here. Don't make me sad Mel!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I see you lurking. Shouldn't you be BD'ing???


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Hearty....trust me, my heart broke today too.....I almost started crying at work and then cried when I got home and had a 2 hour nap instead of working on my project.....then the crying almost started all over again....I've decided to go to bed instead.....


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Mel... honey... please don't feel that way. Its just been a hard day. I want you to keep sharing. As Hearty said, the only thing that would actually make me sad or hurt me is thinking that I drove you away from posting about your joy. Like Amanda... its envy, not hurt feelings. But, we'll get there! Please, please, please don't post less about yourself! I adore you! I feel awful I made you feel that way! Please! :hugs:

As for me, I'm sitting in an ER (A&E) waiting to find out if Kevin broke his ankle and terrified the x-ray will kill all his sperm before the IUI! :(


----------



## Allie84

Hi hearty! I am lurking. I don't know what to say. I just keep thinking...well, that was awkard.I just want to give everyone a huge :hugs:. I want Mel to keep posting here like nothing happened. 

We BDed right when Alex got home from work. :thumbup: We've spent the rest of the evening lounging on the couch...so much for that planned trip to the gym! :blush: I've been watching DVRed episodes of Full House and Friends. A guilty pleasure sorta evening. I hope you're having a good night. I'm really sorry you are missing your try this month. Doesn't mean you can't practice though. :)


----------



## msarkozi

I hope Kevin is ok Meg! 

Allie, glad you got your BD session in...enjoy the time on the couch


----------



## Allie84

Good night, Mel. :hugs:

Megg, oh no!! I'm so sorry and I hope Kevin isn't in too much pain. What happened? They'll put the lead sheet over his man bits when they X-ray, right? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I want the same Allie! :(


----------



## heart tree

Mel, :cry: I don't want your heart to be broken. Let's all have another group hug!!! :hugs:

I hope you have a good night and wake up refreshed and ready to share with us.

Megg, OH NO!!! What happened? Allie is right, they should cover his man bits!

Allie, better to BD than go to the gym I say! Glad you got your session in. I love lounging in front of the TV after a good shag during Ov time. It makes me feel relaxed because I got the deed done for the night.


----------



## Megg33k

He missed the last step on our porch and rolled his right ankle. He's only in lots of pain when he moves it. We've been waiting about an hour and a half and there's still someone ahead of us who is bleeding! :shock:

They'll use a lead apron, but its still terrifying! What if they still die? :cry:

Btw, I feel like a complete ass and I'd like to take back everything I said about Mel's post publicly. I hope she can forgive me and come back normally. I hate myself for how I made her feel! I'm deeply sorry, Mel! I adore you. Please don't feel that way... :(


----------



## heart tree

Damn Megg, the ER sucks! When I tore ligaments in my ankle, I had to wait for 4 hours. It was awful. I hope he's ok. More importantly, I hope his swimmers are ok. 

I know, I hate the thought of making Mel cry. That wasn't the intent. I just want everyone to be able to express what they want here. Mel included. But I also want to feel comfortable saying that I'm envious of all the pregnant ladies. I am. I can't help it! I want to be them! Nothing personal to any of them. My feelings weren't hurt by Mel. I'm sad that Mel's were. I really, really am. 

I hope we didn't break anything. I want us all to be solid.


----------



## Allie84

Megg, can you go back with him and relay to the doc that you're doing IUI and that you're concerned for the Xray? My guess is they can say something to allay your fears, or take extra precautions with the X-ray. I know nothing of medical technology but his man bits will be pretty far from the x-ray which should be small and focused right on his ankle.


----------



## yogi77

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! He's fine. It was just a bad sprain. They assured me that the x-ray would be nowhere near the swimmers... and they put a big lead apron over that area! So, I feel okay with it!



heart tree said:


> I know, I hate the thought of making Mel cry. That wasn't the intent. *I just want everyone to be able to express what they want here. Mel included. But I also want to feel comfortable saying that I'm envious of all the pregnant ladies. I am. I can't help it! I want to be them! Nothing personal to any of them. My feelings weren't hurt by Mel. I'm sad that Mel's were. I really, really am. *
> 
> I hope we didn't break anything. I want us all to be solid.

Precisely!!! I want her to be able to share her pregnancy without feeling bad about it. But, I want us to be able to admit that we're jealous without feeling bad too! Its seriously nothing against her... Its just how we feel sometimes! I'm SO happy for all the preggos here, but its such a difficult, fine line to walk!

I hope we can all just move forward as a cohesive team... I hope we can simply understand one another's feelings and be supportive for everyone involved! I wish there was something I could do to mitigate damages! :hugs: all around!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning ladies,

I hope everyones feeling better after a good nights sleep, I certainly am.
I really feel like our chat yesterday has made us all bond more, like real true friends. I'm glad everyone is being so honest as if wevare going to be close then we need to be able to say whatevers I'm our minds rather than worrying we may upset some one. I supose people being pregnant is always going to be a touchy sensitive subject that's to be expected. 

Bring on then day when we are pregnant then no one will have to worry about what they say!!

Right i'm off for my last day at work for the week, a massive rah is about to go down with the mega bitch as she said yesterday she still wants me to be on-call 24/7, today I'm going to tell her to stick it where the sun don't shine!xxxx

have a fab day everyone, you all mean so much to me I don't want anyone to leave.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So glad your hubbys ok megg and even more importantly that his swimmers are, lol!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Sas! Good luck with work! I agree... I feel so close to you all. That's why I feel so awful about upsetting Mel. It was totally accidental! I hope she comes back without feeling bad about what she says.

I can't believe I have to be back at the same hospital tomorrow in 11.5 hours! But, I hope there's better news then it was this time! I want to get this over with! I wonder how long I should expect to have to keep stimming?


----------



## vickyd

:awww: You guys were a bit of a mess last night!!!! Im gonna put it down to a mixture of PMS and pregnancy hormones!!! 
Seriously though, maybe cause im greek and uninhibited i like when people speak their mind! I dont think we should get so upset by hearing other's feelings especially in this forum where we are all eachother's therapists ok????
In the ttc +35 thread, one girl decided to leave the thread because one other was going on about the morning sickness. She told me in a private message that she couldnt do it anymore. I would have preffered she said that on the thread so that she didnt have to leave.... Thats why we have to be honest so that no one comes to a point where they feel they have to leave the thread...
Nato if you disapear again ill kill you alright? Hearty dont cry or ill kick your ass, Megg you too!!! Mel stop being silly everyone wants you around especially now that winter is coming up and well need details on your journey to work in a snow mobile and how you go shopping in a sleigh!

Amy congratz on your wedding babe!!!! You look very healthy and swedish in the pic!!!

Today im officially inheriting the land i mentioned to you guys in Lefkada, so im now an heiress??? I will look down on you all from tomorrow!!!


----------



## Megg33k

PMS, pregnancy hormones, and injectable meds! I'm in neither of the other 2 categories!!!

I'll stop crying... I'm sorry, Auntie Vicky! LOL

I just adore you, btw! I love the way you tell it like it is!!! :hugs:

Please, do go about looking down upon us! An heiress among us? Wow!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

It is a tough situation, I had a horrendous day with symptoms yesterday and wanted to post on here about it, but decided not to because I don't want to upset the majority of posters here with my woes when at the moment I've got what I wanted and I'm over the moon about it.

Mel, please don't feel you can't post here about things. Same with nato, I know you're on the opposite end but please don't stop posting as soon as you've started. I must admit I found pregnant posts upsetting (in fact, I still look on most of them with envy because I'm worried i'll lose this one) in First, Second & Third Tri (i've even lurked on teen pregnancy and left that one in a hurry) but eventually it stopped hurting so much because I cannot hide from it all forever. But it does sting a lot.

If it doesn't make you all angry for me to say it, I must admit I miss frantic shagging with my husband in my peak time and the closeness that TTC brings, when every session means you may have made a baby! We feel so seperate at the moment because we're too afraid to have sex (especially after my spotting on monday) and I just want to jump on him but I can't! So it's a whole other load of frustration and upset. AND i'm off to see Muse in Wembley tomorrow and I'm just trying to work out how to get through the concert without falling alseep/upchucking.

Love you girls xx


----------



## vickyd

Oh my god injectables how could i miss that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

Lucky Bitch Cesca!!!! I love Muse....They probably wont come to Athens until they are 50 and over the hill........


----------



## Megg33k

I know! INJECTABLES! LOL :dohh:

I wish you didn't have to abstain, Cesca... I can imagine how upsetting it is to want to be with your OH so badly but wanting to protect your baby even more! :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Wow, you lovely ladies are all so eloquent with words and your feelings! I am jealous actually because I struggle to really express how I feel most of the time. It makes me very sad that any of you are sad, angry, jealous, annoyed, etc. I agree that this is fine line here though. How many times have we mentioned other people in our lives becoming pregnant around us and the combination of joy and envy that brings us? What makes this thread so special though is that everyone is welcome to share the events in the her life and the feelings associated with it, whether pregnant, ttc, or whatever. I think that's just great and it's obvious the support network you have developed here is strong. The fact that Mel, vicky, cesca, jaymes, (am I missing anyone else now? sorry I am still behind!!) are pregnant only gives us that much more hope! And seeing this happen to people so deserving of this just makes it all the better!
Please don't leave, Mel! You are such a wonderful person and inspiration to us on here and we are all so very happy and excited for you. I love hearing about your experience!


----------



## pregoinnorge

and thank you everyone for the sweet comments on our wedding and picture :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Im absolutely mortified. I can&#8217;t believe I was banging on about Mel and Vic and completely omitted to mention Jaymes and Cesca. Its like I have a self destruct button with &#8216;flaky&#8217; written on it. I honestly think I might be coming down with a degenerative cognitive disorder. 

Are you still with us Allie, or have we lost you for the &#8216;big push&#8217; (as my husband calls it &#8211; anyone would think it was trench warfare)

Hi Amy, huge congrats &#8230;what an amazing photo, that scenery is incredible - you sound very happy and uneloquent. What a combo. 

Dazed &#8211; big hug bebe. Your due date is 12 days before mine, we will be here if you need us &#8211; don&#8217;t forget that x

That was an interesting post if Meggs re: feeling comfortable in PAL or 1st Tri. Megg is like our foreign correspondent. 

Oo, just got to the bit about lead aprons and rolling ankles. I hope everyone got through the xray ok. X-ray cant get through lead though. That&#8217;s a well known fact. 

Im not going to mention the rest of the evenings chat because I think its done and dusted (but lmao at Vic and her uninhibited ways. Look right, speaking for myself, the British are known for being uptight.) Also, when I said I&#8217;ll shut my beak, I just meant I wouldn&#8217;t mention it again, i wasnt threatening to leave or owt

Hang on, Vic is landed gentry? Are you Greek royalty and you haven&#8217;t told us? I am keeping my eye on you

Haha cesca, I went in teen pregnancy too. It was ace, I might go back in there. I loved it and came over all matronly. Good point about the +&#8217;s of TTC.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

What I love about teen pregnancy is they all post 'post baby bodies' literally a week after giving birth so they can all get hung up or smug about the state of their body post childbirth. The vanity is amazing!!


----------



## vickyd

So true Cesca!!!! I read the teen pregnancy threads religeously! Its sooo amusing especially when they start to bitch about the father of the baby!

Nato i wish i was mate....We had alot of money growing up but then my dads buisness went belly up in 2000 so we pretty much have nothing left exept the land which me and sis are inheriting so that the government wont tax my dad anymore. Ahhh to have money again.....


----------



## LucyJ

Good morning my lovely ladies massive :hugs: all round

Vicky your great now do we have to curtsy when you come on to speak to us now you are an heiress.


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry to hear about your dad's business Vic - i don't know much about Greece's economy but i know the government have fucked things up. Glad you are getting the land though - i hope that works out well

who wants to hear about my trip to the drs. Not much to tell really, but im referred for the 22 day progesterone test which is 4th October, assuming i get af on saturday, if its tomorrow, i think i have to go on the 3rd. She said i dont need an FSH test cos im not perimenopausal from my cycles. 

im off to google the progesterone tests, any info welcome - im getting a thyroid profile and Fbc for haematology too, whatever that is.

Edit: Fbc is to check im not anaemic


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Is that the same as day 21 bloods nato? That's what I had and I swore it was for progesterone??


----------



## LucyJ

I want to hear about your trip glad your getting things done. I had a full blood count its a good thing to have just so you know what your levels are and if your low on anything. I thought the 22 day progesterone test was to check if you were ovulating but I maybe wrong (which is more than likely :haha:)


----------



## vickyd

Nato why are you getting these tests done? especially the progesterone since i always thought that if your LP is stable then you pg is ok..... Make sure for the thyroid you also get an ultrasound as if you are borderline then the blood tests dont always show it. Thats what happened to me in 2002.


----------



## NatoPMT

the 22 day test is because i have a 29 day cycle, its usually called the 21 day progesterone test and Ive looked it up, and Luce is right, its to check im ovulating rather than to check my LP (which is 14 days so is fine) 

Not sure why im having these tests in particular, but they are the first tests to have if im not conceiving rather than m/cing - the dr said she would look at the results, get husbands test done and then we could see what would be the next step. She then said, rather sweetly, that she suspects i will be back for registering for a midwife before i have to have more tests


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That's the first lot of tests they do nato as standard. That's the one I had, they tested and a fortnight later I got the results to say yes I had ovulated. I actually fell pregnant that month in March.

Once they get those out of the way they'll start testing for more detailed things.


----------



## LucyJ

I had all those tests and hubby had his little dudes checked as they all came back ok and we weren't getting pregnant my very kind dr refferred us to the fertility clinic we got an appointment and I found out I was pregnant a week before our appointment so we never went in the end.

Yay to me being right :happydance: woo hoo :haha:


----------



## Dazed

I just want to say that I have no problems with the preggos posting on here. I put myself through my own torcher by going on the pregnancy test gallery!


----------



## Dazed

BTW... thanks NATO. I think my hubby still blames the dog for my MC!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha. i blame your dog too Dazed

My dr said i was too old for NHS ivf treatment, rub it in my dont ya, but my husband just called and said i can get everything done on his work health insurance for free!!! Wooo hooo, i can get all the infertility testing, and next year when hes been a member for 2 years, if we need ivf we can get it done through his insurance

Ill get these bloods on the nhs, then go and see them for so i can be given tea and biscuits and have a private room with gingham curtains. Or whatever they have in BUPA

Luce & Cesca, i feel like i will be bfp'd before i get to any further tests for some reason. My optimism knows no bounds. I am almost stupidly optimistic.


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone!!! i see minniemone!!! i will chase you.


----------



## LucyJ

I think you will be as well!!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh ta Luce

I just remembered, the dr told me about a patient of hers who is pregnant. And shes 51. In your face being 39. 

In other news, Brad Pitt apparently has cheated on Angie with an air hostess. I bet shes pregnant now.


----------



## LucyJ

Looks like I'm on my way to being out this month just been to the loo and when I wiped there was some brown spotting I guess well more like browny discharge so :witch: must be on her way I'll have several days of spotting and then she'll really kick in :cry: I feel gutted I was so hopeful this month we had got bang on ovulation so really hoped it would happen for us feel so upset I definitely wont be pregnant before my due day now. Half tempted to go and buy a first response to confirm that it is a bfn so I dont keep holding out hope. Got cramps as well. God I'm so sick of this why cant I get pregnant oh I just want to scream out loud cant stop crying it doesnt normally hit me quite this hard. :cry::cry:

Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## vickyd

Luce so sorry that the bitch is on her way....Massive hugs to you and Steve:hugs::hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

sorry about the cramps and spotting Luce :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Luce! :hugs: I hate the hard months! I imagine I'll fall apart if I don't get it this month after what we're going through!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vic dont know what to do with myself I cant stop crying and I need to go out have so much to do but I just cant stop the tears.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks megg yeah its a rough month I guess I was feeling so hopefully and now that hape is being dashed. I'm so scared it wont happen for us


----------



## Megg33k

I have the same fears, Luce! The bright side? I know lots of ladies who felt just like us and it DID happen for them!!! :hugs: We have to be in the next few... We have to! :cry: There's only so much waiting that we can be made to endure!


----------



## MinnieMone

Hello Nato! welcome back...everyone missed you so much... get you most popular girl in class! I love to lurk on this thread, you are all so lovely, but it's hard to join in when i'm at work as I sit next to my boss, but I try and keep up with everything.... sorry to hear no bfp for you this month, it will happen tho' lovely, hang in there, and fantastic news about BUPA, get every test done you can.

I had another very early mc a couple of months back, 4th now. We had a months rest and am now 10dpo but I'm pretty sure I'm out this month as bfn last night (is 10dp way too early, or could I still be in with a chance), I would normally have had a faint line by now... Am on the steroid treatment for Nk Cells and under Dr Shehata's care, so we shall see.... I'm not confident, but I still can't quite give up this TCC'ing.... it will take a doctor to actually say to me 'no more' i think. It has been hard, the steroids are awful and are making me very depressed, but it would all be worth it in the end i know.

Good luck to everyone, and to all you lovely ladies who are pregnant, many congratulations.
Mone


----------



## Megg33k

10dpo could still be too early! :hugs: Definitely don't give up!

I see lots of us lurking atm... Hello, Round2! Join us, won't you?


----------



## pregoinnorge

oh lucy, i am so sorry :( massive:hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi Megg33 :hi: I'd love to join in more, it's finding the time though.

so helps hearing others going through the same feelings and emotions and ups and downs each month, makes me feel less isolated and alone with it all. My lovely boyfriend has been a rock, but even he starts to glaze over now and again when i mention what CD I'm on or what my cm is like! But I've no-one else to tell :nope: 

everyone on here is so positive and it's lovely that you all gee up each other when one has a down moment... and NATO's back Yayyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Mone so sorry to hear about your 4th loss....As Megg says 10 DPO maybe too early so im gonna cross all my body parts for you!

Luce and Megg HUGGGGGGSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The future will bring only good time for you im sure!


----------



## heart tree

Morning ladies. Minniemone, good to see you. Sorry for your most recent loss (for all of them for that matter.) As a recurrent girl myself, I know how exhausting it is. I'd love for you to be with us more.

Lucy, damn the witch. After my first mc, it took me 8 cycles to get pregnant again. Sometimes the body needs a little extra time to heal. I really feel like it will happen for you. But damn the witch just the same.

Nato, I love your optimism! I feel like you will be preggo before having to take advantage of your hubby&#8217;s insurance too! But what a nice option to have if NHS doesn&#8217;t do what you want them to do. BTW, that test is for progesterone. If you have a high level, then it tells you that you&#8217;ve ovulated. I agree with Vicky, thyroid is an important one to check.

And what&#8217;s this about Brad? I have to say, they kind of annoy me as a couple. Perhaps it is just sheer jealousy on my part. The fact that she looks emaciated and is so fertile bugs me. 

Vicky :rofl: always good for a laugh! Now that the land is officially yours, guess where I&#8217;m coming? Oh, and who left in TTC +35? Can you tell here??? There are so many girls on there, I have a hard time keeping up with everyone. Who, who???

Megg, glad K&#8217;s swimmers are ok. 

Oh yeah, and his ankle! 

Another high for me on the CBFM this morning. Can&#8217;t wait to see that I&#8217;ve ovulated. I have this feeling I&#8217;m going to Ov on the day of my MRI. Maybe they&#8217;ll see it on the test?


----------



## MinnieMone

Heartree, I was having cycle monitoring a while back and they saw that I had just ovulated, (the corpeous luteum (I think that's what it's called?) had just broken, and she said 'look can you see where it's sort of frayed where it's come out', it was so thrilling.... luckily we had BD'd that morning, so I got pregnant that month, if it had gone to term it would have been amazing to have told known that I actually saw it from that early on.

FX'd for you sweetie.

Mone


----------



## yogi77

Hey everyone, I'm 11 dpo today with no HPT's left in the house, can you believe it. I don't have any symptoms and I can't handle another :bfn: so I didn't go buy more and I will just wait it out. If my cycle is back to normal the :witch: is due on Sunday but because this will be my first one after the mc, I really have no idea when the bitch will show. Stupid :witch: is just going to pop-in unannounced one day.

Luce sorry about the :witch: showing up, I hate her.

I'm bottling 2 batches of wine this afternoon. One is a red wine kit and the other is our own blackberry wine with the berries from our yard. Can't wait to see what it tastes like!


----------



## NatoPMT

hmm blackberry wine

Brilliant to hear off you mone, i was gonna pm you and whyme this evening. Im so sorry to hear about the early mc, without wanting to undermine that loss, its pretty bloody amazing you are getting pregnant so often. The way i see it is this, the other losses were before the steroids, so 1 loss after steroids could just be bad luck in that 1 in 4 are lost due to chromosomes, so in my book, you have a damned good chance of getting there. I cant imagine how traumatic multiples must be, but please please dont give up if you are strong enough to try. Your body is telling you youre capable of being a mother as you are conceiving much quicker than a comparative whippersnapper like me. For the side effects of the depression, without wanting to sound bossy, make sure you are getting enough b vits as depression uses them up quickly, omega 3's and chromium are good for depression (max 30mcg in pregnancy - might be in prenatals). And light exercise. If you can manage to stay on the steroids, that would be amazing

Luce - rotten witch. Im so sorry, i hate the fall to earth after the confidence up to 9dpo. Would you like to join me for an October bfp? Sooner you get the witch out of the way, sooner we can start again. Get your pjs on and look after yourself. Megg is right, anyone TTC must feel this fear

I dont like Angie either Hearty. And i never forgave Brad for leaving jennifer, espec at her age, when they were supposed to be getting pregnant. If my husband left me at this stage, i would actually karate chop him


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Welcome minniemone, hope your ok.

Lucy - I'm so sorry about AF I know how your feeling, I wish I could give you a big hug. xxx

Woo hoo I won the war at work, the bitch didnt even say anything!!!!xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:hi: all! Just popping in really quick! Heading to the u/s soon!!!


----------



## msarkozi

good luck Meg!


----------



## yogi77

Good luck Megg!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Come _straight_ back and tell us how you got on, no dilly dallying on the way

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, ma'am, Nato ma'am! *nods*


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good Luck Megg, thinking of you.xx


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Meggles!!!!

Got back from the attorney and am now officially a land owner!!! Now if only i had enough money to get my highlights freshened up as my roots are halfway to my ears....


----------



## pregoinnorge

good luck megg!!!!


----------



## vickyd

So what happened in Florida then, did that Church group go ahead and burn the koran????


----------



## NatoPMT

i read he wouldnt if Obama personally asked him not to. Doesn't ask for much does he.


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic im looking at holidays in greece for 18th-25th september - where should i go? i want quiet - some bars but not clubs, ruins, beautiful beaches and for it to be hot (and now whos not asking for much. ) 

i wanted to go to Istanbul but husband likes beaches (i get a bit bored on the beach), and we went to Cairo last time and Marrakesh before that cos i wanted to...so he wins. Boo.


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Meggles! Please report back ASAP!

MinnieMone, I'm not getting an MRI to track my cycle unfortunately. I had an HSG last week and they saw an abnormal shape to my uterus. They couldn't tell exactly what was causing it, so now they want to do an MRI to find out. Basically I am looking at 3 options. First is that I have a normal, gentle, concave curve at the top of my uterus. The second option is that I have a septum in my uterus. This is fibrous tissue that attaches to the top of the uterus and pulls down at the center. This tissue can be snipped away and the uterus goes back to normal shape. The third option is that I have a heart shaped uterus. There is nothing they can do surgically for this kind of uterus.

Many women who are diagnosed with a heart shape really have a septum. The two are practically indistinguishable with an HSG. I'm lucky because my FS is determined to figure it out and is doing every test imaginable. Most women don't get that kind of treatment. The sad thing is a septum can cause a lot of early losses like I've had. It is easy to fix and the rate of carrying the next one to full term sky rockets. Sadly, many women never get the procedure because they think they have a heart shaped uterus. A heart shaped uterus has it's own problems. The baby doesn't necessarily have enough room to grow so women end up miscarrying in the second trimester or have pre-term delivery. Yikes! I'm praying that isn't what I have.

My doctor thinks that since my losses were early (10 weeks, 8 weeks, 7 weeks) that I probably don't have a heart shaped uterus. But he wants to investigate. If it is a septum, I'll have another hysteroscopy in the office and he'll snip away. If I have a normal curve, there isn't anything he can do. We'll see. 

I don't want to get pregnant until I know what I'm facing. If I'm looking at a heart shaped uterus, I need to really consider if I want to keep trying. The odds of having another miscarriage are huge. I'm not sure I can keep going through it. I just refuse to try this cycle until I know what the deal is.

Nato, I guess I'm writing this for you too, since you asked me earlier. I hope this clears it up. 

BTW, can you pack me in your bag to Greece and drop me off at Vicky and Alex's? Thanks.


----------



## vickyd

well Luce i think a great choice would be Crete. It has some of the most important ruins, EXCELLENT beaches and it has very good prices compared to the rest of greece. The only drawback i can think of is that it is a large island with the ruins all over the place so it would be a couple hours bus ride from one to another. The best place to stay is the city of Chania. I loved sooo much!
Stay away from the kyklades as its extremely windy this time of year, you wont be able to enjoy the beaches at all. Also theres not much historical sites.
If you want to stay in the mainland, the peloponese has excellent beaches and historical sites but with even more driving than Crete.


----------



## heart tree

Damn, I'm wordy! My posts are always so long!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty did you have trouble keeping within a word limit at Uni?????
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Crete is lovely, defo recommend.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

woooo i was thinking Crete!! im so clever. 

Hearty, that does explain everything well, when i was reading it, i was thinking if you had a heart shaped, your losses mightve been later. When you say if its a curve, there's nothing they can do, does that mean nothing needs to be done, cos you called it a 'normal curve'

it does like the odds are in your favour. Bout time you had some luck. I can understand why you might need to reconsider if the heart-shape is diagnosed, however, theres more reason to think it wont be which really is good news. 

i like wordy. i like a gabbler. 

thanks Vic, im just going to announce it to husband now. Are you in Athens?


----------



## vickyd

Yup! right smack downtown Athens!! I dont reccomend Athens to anyone, its not a very pretty city and starting tomorrow we have anothe wave of strikes....including the garbage men.... 35 degrees + garbage = very stinky city!!!!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Hearty did you have trouble keeping within a word limit at Uni?????
> :rofl::rofl:

Yes, I did in fact! :rofl:

See how short I kept that?


----------



## heart tree

Nato, will you be dropping me off in stinky, hot Athens? Vicky, could you meet me somewhere that smells better?

BTW, I hate stupid people in my country. This whole burning the Quran thing just makes my blood boil. I had no idea it was international news. I don't understand the hatred. Grrr. They are still planning to burn on Saturday. Idiots.


----------



## vickyd

I thought burning books period was against the law....It is in Greece.
Hearty come over and ill walk a few steps ahead of you carrying a large pot pouri!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Nice one hearty, i have heard people actually agreeing with it. It made our proper news and everything. and the proper news in Greece too, apparently. I might watch it on the news in crete

Husband was also thinking crete, we are all thinking crete.


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Hearty come over and ill walk a few steps ahead of you carrying a large pot pouri!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Im off to bed my sweets!!! Hope you all a great day/night depending where the hell you are!!! signing offf


----------



## heart tree

Night night darling.


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

2 x 13mm & 2 x 14mm on my right ovary... 2 x 13mm on my left ovary (maybe more, couldn't see it well)... 

2 more injections (tonight and tomorrow), trigger at midnight Saturday night, and IUI 10am Mon morning!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

P.S. Don't get me started on the Quran burning... I despise people here! :grr:


----------



## Jaymes

There is always so much to catch up on after work. Hugs to all of you. 

Megg. Any word yet?


----------



## Jaymes

Haha. You posted while I was writing :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Megg, thats fab news! Cannot believe its all happening monday, thats was quick work, sooooo excited for you.xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Hee hee, Jaymie, looks like you posted when Megg did!!!

Hell yeah Megg! I'm not 100% sure what your numbers mean, but since you have lots of dancing people, it must be good. IUI on Monday sounds fantastic. Now I'm jealous. I want to do injections and IUI. Sounds so much easier than what I'm doing. Yay for you!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

This calls for smilies....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:spermy::spermy:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

:loopy::loopy::loopy:



Splash down: Monday 13 September 2010 


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Hell yeah Megg! I'm not 100% sure what your numbers mean, but since you have lots of dancing people, it must be good.

hahah me too me too, i just got caught up in the moment and retaliated with more dancing people


----------



## yogi77

:wohoo:Well congrats Megg, I am guessing this is good news because of all the dancers and smileys...but I'm lost about the numbers!!! What do they mean??

In any case I love happy smileys!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## yogi77

I'm off to bottle my wine...I'll be doing some tasting as well! :wine:


----------



## heart tree

I'm always a fan of retaliation by dance. 

Megg, do you have any pictures of these amazing ovaries of yours? I want mine to have a lesson in what they should be doing.


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, save some wine for us!


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> I'm always a fan of retaliation by dance.
> 
> Megg, do you have any pictures of these amazing ovaries of yours? I want mine to have a lesson in what they should be doing.

:haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

1 very large glass for me please!!!!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Woo hoo Megg, thats fab news! Cannot believe its all happening monday, thats was quick work, sooooo excited for you.xxxx

I know! SO quick! I'm ahead of the game!!!



heart tree said:


> Hee hee, Jaymie, looks like you posted when Megg did!!!
> 
> Hell yeah Megg! I'm not 100% sure what your numbers mean, but since you have lots of dancing people, it must be good. IUI on Monday sounds fantastic. Now I'm jealous. I want to do injections and IUI. Sounds so much easier than what I'm doing. Yay for you!!!

I'll explain at the bottom! It IS easier! DO IT! LOL



yogi77 said:


> :wohoo:Well congrats Megg, I am guessing this is good news because of all the dancers and smileys...but I'm lost about the numbers!!! What do they mean??
> 
> In any case I love happy smileys!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> \\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/

Explanation coming! :)



heart tree said:


> I'm always a fan of retaliation by dance.
> 
> Megg, do you have any pictures of these amazing ovaries of yours? I want mine to have a lesson in what they should be doing.

I wish I had pics... But you wouldn't have been able to tell much, to be honest. It just looked like some grey shit (ovary tissue) with some large black blobs (follies)!


EXPLANATION:

Each follicle produces an egg. For a really good, mature egg to be produced, a follicle should be around 19-20mm. With injectables, follicles grow ~2-3mm per day. I'll stim tonight and tomorrow and, by Saturday night, all 6 follicles should be at 19-20mm when I do the trigger shot. The trigger shot will make sure I ovulate about 36 hours later. So, midnight Sat night/Sun morn = ovulation around noon on Mon... IUI is scheduled for 10:30am (not 10, oops) Mon morning. Kevin goes in at 8am to give a sample, allow them to wash it to get rid of limpy sperm and seminal fluid, and at 10:30 they'll shoot them through my cervix using a small catheter right up by where the egg gets released! There should be upwards of 30 million sperm and 6 targets (eggs) to aim at! There's no reason I shouldn't expect 1 or 2 to fertilize and implant! I mean, it might not work... but it very well should! Also, my endometrial lining was 15mm, which is excellent for implantation!


----------



## msarkozi

That's so awesome Megg! I am so happy for you! How long of a waiting period is it to find out? (2 weeks still?). So very happy for you!


----------



## Allie84

Wow, Megg, that is wonderful!! Your ovaries and uterus are good to go. Ditto to all of the happy dancey smilies. :dance: I'm really, really happy and excited for you.

Sorry about the witch, Luce. Bah.

Congrats on the land ownership, Vicky! 

Woohoo for the bitch at work not saying at anything, Sassy! Enjoy your weekend.

Sorry about your losses Minnie. :hugs:

I'm watching CNN now and it looks like that loony will NOT be burning the Quran. Thank God!! So embarrassing....

Hello to everyone else! :wave: 


I have an OPK query....so, I had creamy/a bit of EWCM yesterday and what I deemed an 'almost pos' OPK. Today I woke up to copious amounts of EWCM and a higher CP (but not soft yet...still feels like a nose.This is the first time I've monitored CP though so I don't know what I'm waiting for, other than for it to be soft like lips). I've also had ovary pain today (ov pain maybe?) Anyways, I fully expected my OPK after work to be pos and it's negative, like more negative than the past 3 days. I've attached a pic. Opinions please? Did I miss my surge? Or have I not ovulated? The last three tests in the pic, in order, are 430 pm yesterday, 11 pm yesterday, and 430 pm today (the super negative last one). I'm just dissapointed as I expected it to be positive. I got a really positive one last cycle, but with a different brand. Maybe I can blame the ICs? Harumph.....
 



Attached Files:







Image120.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## heart tree

Holy crap Megg, that is awesome! I am so freaking envious now. 

Allie, to be honest, I'm not sure you caught your surge. None of them look 100% positive to me, but that could be because of the time delay from when you took the picture. Like you said, they look "almost" positive, but remember they have to be as dark or darker than the control line to be a real positive. Honestly, this is why I started using the CB digi ovulation kits with the smiley face. I was so sick of trying to interpret lines. And the CBFM also takes care of that too. 

In looking at your temp chart, it is possible that you Ov'd yesterday or today as your temp is starting to rise. But you won't know for a few more days. I wish I had a better answer for you. I think the information you have right now is inconclusive. 

If it were me, I'd keep doing the OPK's. I do them twice a day. I wake up, have my first morning pee and then don't pee for four hours. Around 10:30 am, I do my first OPK with said held pee. Then I have liquids and pee and such until around 2. Then I hold again for 4 more hours until 6pm and do my second OPK. That way, I won't miss the surge. 

I'm also tired of holding pee which is another reason I switched to the CBFM. Just use FMU and you are good to go for the day! (Of course, I'm still doing 2 OPK's a day since I got my first high reading on the CBFM! Need to have bases covered!) 

If you don't get preggers this cycle, I really think you'll like the CBFM.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, hearty. 

Yeah, none of them were positive but after they got darker yesterday I expected a positive today as it's what happened last month. I'm feeling bummed now because I'm wondering if I'm just not going to ovulate. I don't actually ever hold my pee...I just do the OPKs right when I get home from work and an hour or so before bed. I think I read it's best to do at 2pm and 10 pm, but I work until 4 and there's no way to test at work as they are the pee in a cup kind. Is it necessary to have held your pee for a while? I drink a lot of water. 

I'm not sure what to make of my temps, either. I guess time will tell and in the meantime I will keep :sex:. Hubby should be home soon! ;)


----------



## heart tree

Oh holding your pee and limiting how much you drink affects the tests for sure. If you drink a lot of liquids, it can dilute the hormone and give you a false negative. That changes everything. The time doesn't really matter so much. You just shouldn't use FMU as the hormone needs time to synthesize in your system. (I have no idea how the CBFM works around this). But definitely cut back on the liquids and hold for at least 2 hours. 

It is possible then that you did have a positive yesterday but that it was diluted. Hmmm... Better to continue BD'ing just in case.

The whole OPK thing annoys me actually. I reduce my liquid intake which in turn affects my CM (or lack thereof). And I feel like I face possible urinary tract infection every time I hold my pee for that long. Once I've confirmed that the CBFM is picking up my surge at the same time the OPK does and that all of that coincides with my temps, I'm leaving the OPKs behind for good.


----------



## Allie84

Seriously! It's a lose-lose situation. Hmmm UTI or liquids? Dehydration or false negative? I've been drinking loads of water and grapefruit juice to help my CM. I do hold my pee long enough so I can pee when I get home from work but it's probably for about 2 hours. In any case I'm obsessive right now so what I'm doing is holding my pee even though I have to go and I'm going to walk to Dollar Tree to get the same brand of tests I used last cycle....

I think you're on the right track with the CBFM!!! This is too frustrating! Thanks so much for your input. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Allie84 said:


> I'm obsessive right now so what I'm doing is holding my pee even though I have to go and I'm going to walk to Dollar Tree to get the same brand of tests I used last cycle....

:rofl: :rofl:

I hope you don't pee your pants on your walk!!!


----------



## yogi77

Allie, do the dollar tree OPK's work for you? I haven't used any of our dollar store OPK's because I'm afraid that the test line will never go equal to or darker than the control line, because their positive HPT lines never really get very dark. But if they work I might just use them next month.

Maybe you missed your LH surge between 11pm and 4:30pm the next day? I've read that it can be positive for a short period of time so maybe that's the case. :shrug:

I tasted enough wine for all of us ladies!! :blush:

Congrats Megg, thanks for the explanation!! Sounds very exciting and I can't wait to hear the good news in a few weeks!!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> That's so awesome Megg! I am so happy for you! How long of a waiting period is it to find out? (2 weeks still?). So very happy for you!

About 2 weeks. Its just like the 2ww. I can test early! :)



Allie84 said:


> Wow, Megg, that is wonderful!! Your ovaries and uterus are good to go. Ditto to all of the happy dancey smilies. :dance: I'm really, really happy and excited for you.
> 
> Sorry about the witch, Luce. Bah.
> 
> Congrats on the land ownership, Vicky!
> 
> Woohoo for the bitch at work not saying at anything, Sassy! Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> Sorry about your losses Minnie. :hugs:
> 
> I'm watching CNN now and it looks like that loony will NOT be burning the Quran. Thank God!! So embarrassing....
> 
> Hello to everyone else! :wave:
> 
> 
> I have an OPK query....so, I had creamy/a bit of EWCM yesterday and what I deemed an 'almost pos' OPK. Today I woke up to copious amounts of EWCM and a higher CP (but not soft yet...still feels like a nose.This is the first time I've monitored CP though so I don't know what I'm waiting for, other than for it to be soft like lips). I've also had ovary pain today (ov pain maybe?) Anyways, I fully expected my OPK after work to be pos and it's negative, like more negative than the past 3 days. I've attached a pic. Opinions please? Did I miss my surge? Or have I not ovulated? The last three tests in the pic, in order, are 430 pm yesterday, 11 pm yesterday, and 430 pm today (the super negative last one). I'm just dissapointed as I expected it to be positive. I got a really positive one last cycle, but with a different brand. Maybe I can blame the ICs? Harumph.....

Thank you!!! I think the 2nd to bottom one is positive maybe!



heart tree said:


> Holy crap Megg, that is awesome! I am so freaking envious now.
> 
> Allie, to be honest, I'm not sure you caught your surge. None of them look 100% positive to me, but that could be because of the time delay from when you took the picture. Like you said, they look "almost" positive, but remember they have to be as dark or darker than the control line to be a real positive. Honestly, this is why I started using the CB digi ovulation kits with the smiley face. I was so sick of trying to interpret lines. And the CBFM also takes care of that too.
> 
> In looking at your temp chart, it is possible that you Ov'd yesterday or today as your temp is starting to rise. But you won't know for a few more days. I wish I had a better answer for you. I think the information you have right now is inconclusive.
> 
> If it were me, I'd keep doing the OPK's. I do them twice a day. I wake up, have my first morning pee and then don't pee for four hours. Around 10:30 am, I do my first OPK with said held pee. Then I have liquids and pee and such until around 2. Then I hold again for 4 more hours until 6pm and do my second OPK. That way, I won't miss the surge.
> 
> I'm also tired of holding pee which is another reason I switched to the CBFM. Just use FMU and you are good to go for the day! (Of course, I'm still doing 2 OPK's a day since I got my first high reading on the CBFM! Need to have bases covered!)
> 
> If you don't get preggers this cycle, I really think you'll like the CBFM.

I'll be honest... I hoped I'd never get this far... and now I'm really sad I didn't do it sooner. If its an option for you, I would totally consider it as soon as you know more about your situation after the MRI! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

For me, I would have to pay entirely out of pocket. I'm not sure how much it would cost us to do. Obviously I want to see about my MRI and then maybe talk to the FS about this as an option. I'm tired of conning Tim into sex when I need it. I miss the intimacy. I'd rather do it the way you are doing it and then sex can be about love, not about sperm and egg. Given my long ovulations, I think it would be a good option for me. Hmmm. You have intrigued me!


----------



## Megg33k

I think it would be a great option given your ovulation and stuff... and it really does make sex about sex! That's so nice!!! I know that the meds were ridiculous. I think the average cycle is about $2000 including meds... but I could be wrong. Its worth asking... for sure! :hugs: I wish I could share my insurance... I so would! 

Since we're all being honest with our feelings... I feel guilty (on a daily basis) that my insurance is allowing me to do this. I feel like I'm cheating or something, because I couldn't afford it if I didn't have the insurance... and I feel like so many people deserve it more than I do! I can't escape the guilt... and its not anything anyone has said or done... I've felt this way ever since I found out that my insurance would cover it all and how much it SHOULD cost. Its like I shouldn't be allowed to do it because I can't technically afford it! How stupid is that? But, that's how I feel!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah Megg, that's pretty dumb thinking LOL!!! Our whole insurance system is so messed up that it is causing you to feel guilty! I hope they give you mental health coverage to work through your guilt. 

We could afford it for a few cycles, though Tim wouldn't be happy about dishing out that kind of cash for sure. I'll have to think about it. In the meantime, it is just fun to hear about your journey!


----------



## Jaymes

Don't feel guilty Meg, it'll even out when you get your sextuplets! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Yeah Megg, that's pretty dumb thinking LOL!!! Our whole insurance system is so messed up that it is causing you to feel guilty! I hope they give you mental health coverage to work through your guilt.
> 
> We could afford it for a few cycles, though Tim wouldn't be happy about dishing out that kind of cash for sure. I'll have to think about it. In the meantime, it is just fun to hear about your journey!

I know how stupid it is! I just wish I could do more to help people! I know I should just chase my happiness and lend support and hope everywhere else I can! But, I feel so helpless watching so many amazing women hurting! I guess its just that I've always done what I could to sacrifice myself for others... and I can't in this situation! They do cover mental health though.... LOL... Can they pay you for my online therapy? :winkwink:



Jaymes said:


> Don't feel guilty Meg, it'll even out when you get your sextuplets! :haha:

6? Now its 6?!?! Wow! How many do YOU want? :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Oh good lord, I'd be a horrible online therapist to you! I can barely keep my own stuff together in the ttc arena. 

If you have 6, you could assuage your guilt by giving me one!


----------



## Megg33k

I would totally give you one if I have 6! :) You're already being a great online therapist! LOL You talk sense into me when I'm being an idiot! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - how did you make out, or are you waiting to test again tomorrow?


----------



## Jaymes

Well Megg, you did say there were 6 ripe eggy's waiting to be sperminated...

SO Excited to see you preggo with your forever baby(ies)!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you Hearty, Yogi, Megg and Mel!

Well, my Dollar Tree OPK was very negative, not even a hint of a line. We BDed and then just now before getting into bed I did another OPK and there was a faint line. Who knows. I just know I was silly for not thinking to hold my urine longer! I've just done some online research after reading Hearty's post and I really wasn't doing it right. I think just because I catch snippets of info in passing on BnB I think I understand something and really I don't. But I know for next time...hold that pee and don't drink water all day! :doh:

Yogi, I had good luck with the dollar tests last month, my first month with OPKs, and hear they are quite reliable. This month I went with internet cheapies which were even more cheap!

Hi, Jaymes! :wave:

Megg, you have no reason to feel guilty! I agree it's sad that our insurance system is so f***ed that you have to even entertain the thought of feeling guilty. The resources are at your disposal so you should use them! Because you deserve it, and because if you don't use some big shot somewhere will just use that benefit money to fund himself cocaine and hookers or something.


----------



## heart tree

Faint lines don't mean much. We all have LH in our systems throughout our cycle. It is the surge of LH that shows the dark line. So you can potentially see faint lines the entire time. Some of us get a fade in pattern where the line shows up and then gets darker and darker until it is positive. I seem to get that. Others don't. Don't read too much into the faint line.

Just keep Bd'ing! That's more important than POAS any day!!


----------



## Megg33k

I know! I will try and stop feeling like my happiness has to be stolen from others. I just stopped believing that I deserved to be happy somewhere along the way... and I'm regaining my confidence a little at a time!

I hope it turns out that way, Jaymie! How're you, hun?

Thank you all so much! I don't know what I'd do without you lot!! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Great news Meggles!!!!! Two weeks babe, just two weeks to go now!

Well if you really feel guilty i can give you my bank account number and you can make a small deposit. let me know and ill help ease those guilty feelings!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Woah lots to catch up on...

Hearty - I'm glad your FS is insistent on finding the answer. And yes it sounds about right what he's saying about the early losses meaning it's probably not heart shaped.

Meggles - YAY for your ovaries!!!! Fingers crossed it'll work on Monday for you!

Minnie - welcome back hunny, so sorry for your losses xx

Allie - Those OPKs confuse me. I second hearty in how easy the CBFM is with these things.

That burning koran thing drives me mad. Does he remind anyone else of Steve Newland from Fellowship of the Sun on True Blood??


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Great news Meggles!!!!! Two weeks babe, just two weeks to go now!
> 
> Well if you really feel guilty i can give you my bank account number and you can make a small deposit. let me know and ill help ease those guilty feelings!!!!!!

If only my insurance coverage was money instead of benefits, I totally would! Do you have any services they might pay you for? LOL



prgirl_cesca said:


> Woah lots to catch up on...
> 
> Hearty - I'm glad your FS is insistent on finding the answer. And yes it sounds about right what he's saying about the early losses meaning it's probably not heart shaped.
> 
> Meggles - YAY for your ovaries!!!! Fingers crossed it'll work on Monday for you!
> 
> Minnie - welcome back hunny, so sorry for your losses xx
> 
> Allie - Those OPKs confuse me. I second hearty in how easy the CBFM is with these things.
> 
> That burning koran thing drives me mad. Does he remind anyone else of Steve Newland from Fellowship of the Sun on True Blood??

Thanks! :)

YES! Yes it does... The thing about the Quran, I mean!!! Totally Steve Newland! GRRRR!


----------



## MinnieMone

Heartree - thanks for the explanation on the MRI, I had no idea womb shape could be a factor for losses. Keep positive hun, it all points to not heart shaped as your dr say's, and how wonderful that he is being so insistent in finding out. 

Megg - oh my you must be so excited. I don't know anything about the procedure your having so I am going to google forthwith. Those egg sizes sound amazing.

Day 11dpo for me today - does anyone think it's worth testing again? No symptoms whatsoever apart from raging PMT and cramps... I guess that means AF is on her way. oh well, 7 more tries to go and then that's it. God I wish I wasn't old.

Have a great day everyone...


----------



## Jaymes

Good morning ladies! 

:hi: Allie, I'm doing very well. I'm tired and keep telling my dh/boss he should fire mo so I can take naps... I don't think that'll really happen, wishful thinking. I've been not sleeping very well as I have a hard time falling asleep generally, so every time I wake up to pee I end up awake and frustrated and tired for an hour or two after. Oh well, I'll get used to it I suppose.

How is everybody else today?


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> Heartree - thanks for the explanation on the MRI, I had no idea womb shape could be a factor for losses. Keep positive hun, it all points to not heart shaped as your dr say's, and how wonderful that he is being so insistent in finding out.
> 
> Megg - oh my you must be so excited. I don't know anything about the procedure your having so I am going to google forthwith. Those egg sizes sound amazing.
> 
> Day 11dpo for me today - does anyone think it's worth testing again? No symptoms whatsoever apart from raging PMT and cramps... I guess that means AF is on her way. oh well, 7 more tries to go and then that's it. God I wish I wasn't old.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...

Oh no! 7 tries? Really? :hugs: Well, I hope you don't need any/many of them!!!

Test tomorrow with FMU! :)



Jaymes said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> :hi: Allie, I'm doing very well. I'm tired and keep telling my dh/boss he should fire mo so I can take naps... I don't think that'll really happen, wishful thinking. I've been not sleeping very well as I have a hard time falling asleep generally, so every time I wake up to pee I end up awake and frustrated and tired for an hour or two after. Oh well, I'll get used to it I suppose.
> 
> How is everybody else today?

Aww! I'm actually sort of like that now... If I wake up, I seem to have to be miserable for a couple of hours prior to going back to sleep! :hugs: I hope you either stop or get used to it quickly!!!


----------



## heart tree

Steve Newland indeed! At least he isn't going to do the burn now. The whole thing is crazy. How are you getting on Cesca?

Minnie, how come only 7 more tries? How old are you? What made you pick that number? I don't think you should test yet. It is still too early in my opinion. I hate seeing a BFN prematurely. Those symptoms could be AF coming or you are pregnant!

:hi: Hi everyone else. It is Friday!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Its Friday and my Greek name (no one ask how we got vicky from it) means Friday!!!!


----------



## heart tree

What's your Greek name?

I had a dream that I went to Greece last night. It was beautiful in my dream! Maybe it was your land I was dreaming about.


----------



## vickyd

Paraskevi!!!!!!! 

Hearty one day soon we will have that holiday at my villa/tent!!!


----------



## heart tree

Beautiful! 

Paraskevi-cky!


----------



## heart tree

Is it me or does our dear Allie look like Ali from the bachelorette? I don't watch the show, but she's on every gossip magazine in the US. Allie, are you really Ali from the bachelorette? It is a bit strange that you have the same name, don't you think?

https://www.jacktimes.com/media/files/2010/07/the-bachelorette-ali.jpg


----------



## vickyd

Nice one Hearty!!!!! 

Lol Allie is Ali from the bachelorette!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

She totally is! :)

Nice explanation of the name, Hearty! :thumbup:

One more injection, DTD the old fashioned way, the trigger shot, and then Monday morning!!! Excited and terrified at the same time!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Thinking of you Meg! Can't wait for Monday for you to get inseminated :)


----------



## heart tree

Seriously Megg, I hope you get knocked up on Monday!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs: I hope I do, and I hope those of you waiting all join me ASAP!


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is having a good Friday.

Meggs I also can't wait for you to get knocked up on Monday :winkwink: Then just a 2ww or less??

Allie I knew I recognized your face from somewhere, but that guy in your picture isn't Roberto...hmmmm

Minnie, maybe wait a day or two to test yet, it is still early. FX for you...why only 7 more tries?

I am 12 dpo today, still no HPT's left in the house and I can't believe that I actually didn't go and buy any yesterday...but it's mainly because I've lost hope...no symptoms except a high temp still. AF should come on Sunday if my cycle is back to normal...I really have no idea when to expect it after a mc though. any thoughts?


----------



## msarkozi

It can range Yogi (I read it could be anywhere from 4 weeks to months). It will all depend on when your HCG level returned to normal again. If you ovulated though, then you should probably expect AF about 14 days after that. FX'd that it doesn't show her face!


----------



## heart tree

I agree with Mel Yogi. For my 3 mcs, it took me 8 weeks to get AF after the first one, 7 weeks after the second one and 5 weeks after the third. I wasn't tracking ovulation because I decided not to try that cycle but I really don't think I ovulated. Are you sure you did? Are you sure your hcg was down to 5 or less? Ovulation tests can pick up hcg and look positive. You might have already told us, but forgive me, I don't remember. I hope that you end up like Mel and just have another bean snuggling away right after the mc.


----------



## yogi77

Thanks Mel and Hearty...My HCG was down to 29 just 5 days after the MC. I did an HPT a few days after that and it was negative, but they didn't do bloods down to zero because they said the HCG was so low to at the time of MC and dropped quickly after that. I used OPK's and had very faint test lines for a few days, then a progressive darker line, then a positive OPK exactly 14 days after the MC. Did an OPK 2 days after that and it was extremely faint again. I also had EWCM for a few days around that time like I do each month. My temps went up 2 days after the positive OPK and have stayed high since then. All signs pointed to ovulation but I still don't think we did it this month because I don't feel any symptoms. I wasn't really expecting to be successful because it was so soon but I figured it was worth a shot if I was ovulating. :shrug:

guess I'll just wait for the stupid :witch: now.


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, sounds like you probably did ovulate then. My bloods were at 15 3 weeks after my last mc and then exactly 2 weeks later they were at 0. Yours sound like they were going down even faster.

Just because you don't feel symptoms doesn't mean you are out!


----------



## Allie84

I haven't had time to properly read all the posts at work but I caught the bit about Ali, lol!

It's true, you caught me! I'm cheating on Roberto with my illicit Scottish lover....

Nah, but honestly I loved that show and I felt a commradarie with Ali--because of our names, we're also the same age, and I just liked her. If only I _had_ been paid to travel around the world with 20 hot men.


----------



## heart tree

I swear to god, every time I see her face on a magazine (which is at least once a day) I think about you! I finally had to post something because you are constantly on my brain! Do you think there is a resemblance???


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi, it does sound like you are on track for sure then with your cycle. Mine was down to 8 the day of the mc already. FX'd for you!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL! Ive never seen that show I dont think we have it here but yep they def look similar!

Hope your all ok, we have been out shopping today for puppy stuff, soooo excited to pick him up! He's so spoilt already.xxx


----------



## heart tree

When do you pick up Mr. Cute Fuzzy Face?


----------



## vickyd

I miss my doggy now!!!! Shes still on holiday at our beach house with my inlaws.....I miss her face!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hahah Amanda, we are picking him up next Sunday, cannot wait, still need a name though!!xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mr. Cute Fuzzy Face doesn't work for you? :rofl:

You need to post a picture on this thread in case people didn't see him on your journal page. 

Vicks, your pups is so cute too!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Amanda, imagine shouting over the park MR CUTE FUZZY FACE, emm I may end up in a mental home!

Here's my puppy for anyone that dont read my journal, he's the one on the left:-
 



Attached Files:







334_500_csupload_22838005.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









756_500_csupload_23173938.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vickyd

Hes precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna squeeezeeee his little face!!!
For some reason the name Ringo just came to me..... And i just realised you have a journal, talk about perception!!


----------



## msarkozi

what names do you already have in mind Sassy? The only name I can think of for some reason is Jack


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Keep the names coming ladies, I'm going to run them all by Hubby! xx

So far on the list we have:-

Yogi
Scrappy
Monty
Boo-Boo


----------



## vickyd

Scrappy is a great name!! Boo-Boo???? really??


----------



## yogi77

yay for Yogi :happydance:

But I think he looks like a "Hank" :)


----------



## msarkozi

I could see him being a Monty


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Boo-Boo was our childhood pet that my Dads evil ex wife took when they split! Grrrrrr! She took the term "evil step Mother" to a whole new level!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I like Hank, thats cute! I'm going to add it to the list!xxx


----------



## vickyd

Definately go with Boo-Boo then!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hubbys not keen thats the only problem!!xx


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is having a good Friday.
> 
> Meggs I also can't wait for you to get knocked up on Monday :winkwink: Then just a 2ww or less??
> 
> Allie I knew I recognized your face from somewhere, but that guy in your picture isn't Roberto...hmmmm
> 
> Minnie, maybe wait a day or two to test yet, it is still early. FX for you...why only 7 more tries?
> 
> I am 12 dpo today, still no HPT's left in the house and I can't believe that I actually didn't go and buy any yesterday...but it's mainly because I've lost hope...no symptoms except a high temp still. AF should come on Sunday if my cycle is back to normal...I really have no idea when to expect it after a mc though. any thoughts?

Its a normal 2ww... obviously there is the possibility of early testing!



Allie84 said:


> I haven't had time to properly read all the posts at work but I caught the bit about Ali, lol!
> 
> It's true, you caught me! I'm cheating on Roberto with my illicit Scottish lover....
> 
> Nah, but honestly I loved that show and I felt a commradarie with Ali--because of our names, we're also the same age, and I just liked her. If only I _had_ been paid to travel around the world with 20 hot men.

IF ONLY! :dohh: That doesn't happen enough!!!



vickyd said:


> I miss my doggy now!!!! Shes still on holiday at our beach house with my inlaws.....I miss her face!

You miss her face! That's so cute! :)



Sassy_TTC said:


> LOL Amanda, imagine shouting over the park MR CUTE FUZZY FACE, emm I may end up in a mental home!
> 
> Here's my puppy for anyone that dont read my journal, he's the one on the left:-

I wanna squish his little puppy body up by my face!!!!!! :cloud9:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Hubbys not keen thats the only problem!!xx

Since when does a HE get to start making decisions? Haven't you learned anything about marriage? LOL


----------



## Sassy_TTC

True Megg, I wear the trousers in this house, lol!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

As do I! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Me too! I like these trouser wearing women!


----------



## yogi77

So this afternoon I had to go downtown to get an oil service on our truck...it was going to take an hour and a half so i was walking around town and thought I'd sneak into the dollarama (our version of dollar tree i think?) and grab a bunch of cheap hpt's. I live in a small town and the odds of running into someone I know there are LIKELY so I usually try to sneak in and out as quickly as possible, grab an armload of boxes, rush through the till and bolt as fast as I can without seeing anyone I know. I went in and it was pretty busy but a quick scan of the isles let me know I didn't know anyone there. I went straight to the tests, grabbed a bunch and went to stand in the reallllly long line-up and waited. Finally made it to the till, payment transaction completed, cashier is handing me the bag and then stops and announces loudly "HANG ON A MINUTE HUN, I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE THAT THERE ARE TESTS IN ALL OF THE BOXES..."...(she said they've had complaints and people coming back claiming they've gone home with empty boxes)...so she proceeds to make a big performance of taking each box back out of the bag, hold it up to her ear and shake it to make sure each box had the test in it...while the entire line-up is staring at me and I look on mortified.

Came home and used one and got a huge :bfn:

I'm now halfway through a big glass of wine. :wine:.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Yogi! How horrific for you! :(


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god Yogi, that is HORRIFYING! Seriously, that sounds like some bit out of a sit-com. Honey, the BFN could be due to the fact that it isn't FMU. And aren't you only 11dpo or something? I feel like it is too soon to test. Have the wine, it won't hurt a potential bub at this point. I'll have one with you.

Just took a sip. AAAAhhhh. :wine:


----------



## heart tree

Hey chicks, this is my 1600th post! I thought I'd ask your thoughts. My dear friend is getting married and having a bridal shower next weekend. I noticed on the invite list 2 women who are pregnant. One of them is well into the 2nd tri. The other is in the 3rd tri. It is the first baby for both of them. The one in the 3rd tri is 37 years old. I don't know her well, but have hung out a few times. She and I talked about having babies before my first mc. After my second mc, I went to a party and found out she was 8 weeks pregnant. I wanted to throw up. She said she went off the pill and 3 months later she was pregnant and they weren't really trying. Seriously, I felt like punching her. It took me 3 months to get my period after going off the pill and then another 9 months to get pregnant. Obviously you know the rest. The fact that it has been so easy for her just kills me. I want to be happy for both of them, but it will be hard. It's only been 2 months since my last mc. Any advice on how to deal with this? The shower will be at my dear friend's apartment. I have to be there. I want to be there. I just don't know how much I can take if everyone starts talking baby talk. What can I do? I'm kind of freaking out. 

Thanks babes.


----------



## msarkozi

The only advice I have is do the best you can, as that's all you can do. If it becomes uncomfortable for you, then just make an excuse that you have to leave, but let your friend know you would like to get together again for lunch or something.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! That's a hard one, Hearty! :hugs: Uhm... Does your friend know about your losses? If she does, maybe just have a short heart-to-heart about it and let her know that if you might have to excuse yourself to the restroom if it gets too much so she doesn't think that you're being rude or whatever. I don't have a good answer, because I tend to turn off my feelings in front of people and let it out when I leave. If she doesn't know, perhaps you could feign some sort of mild illness that would take you out of the room... bad allergies that causes watery eyes and nose blowing (don't want to be rude, so you go to the bathroom for a tissue)? 

That's all I've got! Hope someone else has a better option!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! That's a hard one, Hearty! :hugs: Uhm... Does your friend know about your losses? If she does, maybe just have a short heart-to-heart about it and let her know that if you might have to excuse yourself to the restroom if it gets too much so she doesn't think that you're being rude or whatever. I don't have a good answer, because I tend to turn off my feelings in front of people and let it out when I leave. If she doesn't know, perhaps you could feign some sort of mild illness that would take you out of the room... bad allergies that causes watery eyes and nose blowing (don't want to be rude, so you go to the bathroom for a tissue)? 

That's all I've got! Hope someone else has a better option!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. Anyone else? I know most of our ladies are sleeping.

Yes, Megg, my girlfriend does know. A lot of the women there know including the two preggos. I'm not sure I want to burden the bride-to-be too much, but you are right, I should say something. She is super lovely and would totally understand. Her sister will be there too. I may ask her to be my wing woman. If things get too baby talk, I might ask her to join me in the kitchen for a shot of tequila! (I hate tequila btw!) 

I do the same, bottle up my feelings and then let them go when I leave. I'm not sure I'm that strong at this stage in the game. If it were a few months later then I'd probably be ok. At least the 3rd tri girl won't be at the wedding. She's due right around then! And I bought a super sexy dress to wear. If I can't have a bump, I'm gonna be damn sexy! Hopefully by then I'll have the all clear and maybe Tim and I can make a wedding baby that night!!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Sexy dress + wedding baby = :happydance: That would be great!

I don't think it would be much of a burden on the bride just to let her know. You don't have to ask her to make any accommodations, but just to understand that you might need to get up once or twice to spare your own feelings regarding the matter. I mean, its a silly bridal shower... Though you should be there, its not so important on the grand scheme of things that its worth making yourself miserable over. I'm certain she'd appreciate hearing it ahead of time. I would have appreciated that as a bride! :)

I truly hope it goes off without issue though!


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies!

I've been out all evening, to our weekly cinema outing. We saw Flipped-it was such a sweet movie! I'm a sucker for nostalgia/Americana films. We got some more :sex: in...DH is getting worn out. 

Oh, hearty, that is such a tough situation to be in. A few of things I thought of you just mentioned above. I think a 'wing woman' is a great idea...someone who understands and can be intuitive to your feelings on the night, and to whom you can bitch to if it gets to be tough. I also love the sexy dress idea!! Def. talk to your friend in advance, too. Accept that you're going to have mixed emotions and expect a bit of a gut wrench, but by being prepared, expecting and accepting your reaction, you can maybe push it aside a bit better for the evening and enjoy yourself. Also, I often wonder how honest people are being when they are 37 and say it happened right away? They could be exaggerating, you never know. And lastly, hearty, you WILL be in their position one day, I know you will. :hugs:

Yogi, omg, I cannot believe what happened to you at dollarama. It really IS like something out of a sitcom. I felt mortified reading about it but had to laugh at how outrageous the clerk was being. And yes it's still early, you could still get your BFP!

Hello and loads of love of everyone. :hugs: 

Oh, and I have attached another OPK pic (I know, yawn, I'm even bored of this myself). This was from today when I properly held my pee. Is it positive? I know it's darker than previous ones but still cannot tell.
 



Attached Files:







Image132.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Megg33k

Which line is the test line? LOL

Flipped? I don't know what that is... Off to IMDB!


----------



## yogi77

It was totally straight out of a sitcom!! I can't help laughing at it now but seriously what was going through the clerk's head?!?!

Hearty I don't know if I have any good advice for you because this is still all so new to me. I have to kind of agree with Allie that it may not have happened right away for them...We don't know what goes on behind closed doors and we never really know others go through while TTC. A lot of people are very proud and like to put on a good front and a perfect public face when it is most likely not the case at all. I wish I had good advice but I don't, as I feel like I need similar advice myself. All I can give you is :hugs: and tell you that it will be you one day!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks ladies. 

Allie, your words are very insightful and helped a lot! 

So...your OPK, I'm sorry to say still doesn't look positive to me. Oh I hate telling you that! It almost is, but not quite from what I can see. Seems like you might be fast approaching a positive though. Could you buy the CB digis with the smiley face? If you do those for a few days, you might just catch it. I don't know, just a thought. Maybe you already Ov'd? This whole thing is madness! We need a POAS test that tells us exactly when we are Ov'ing!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Its called an ultrasound... its REALLY expensive! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Goodmorning ladies!

Hearty, what can i say? Whenever i was in similar situation i either sucked it up and went (usually forced by Alex) or made some excuse and stayed home. When my best friend got pregnant the same time as me (second loss) i was honest with her and told her i would not be able to see her as often. This was especially true when she was with other preggos. She was very understanding, so i think sometimes honesty is the best policy.

Yogi, that seems like something that would happen to Chandler on Friends!!!!!!

Allie hope with all the bedroom action you catch the egg this month!!!

Megg once again congratz on your ovaries!!!! I never thought id be typing these words....


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> Its called an ultrasound... its REALLY expensive! LOL

I dont know how much it is in the states but i had three done after my second loss at 50 euro per scan. Not to bad if you think i spend 200 euro per month on ciggies!!!


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> So...your OPK, I'm sorry to say still doesn't look positive to me. Oh I hate telling you that! It almost is, but not quite from what I can see. Seems like you might be fast approaching a positive though. Could you buy the CB digis with the smiley face? If you do those for a few days, you might just catch it. I don't know, just a thought. Maybe you already Ov'd? This whole thing is madness! We need a POAS test that tells us exactly when we are Ov'ing!!!

Thank you. Don't worry, I don't mind hearing it's not positive. I just like to know! I keep stressing (to others and myself lol) that I'm a newbie to OPKs to make myself feel better and so have no problem feeling like a doofus as I cannot read the bloody things. It's like I know it's meant to be as dark or darker but I find myself staring so long I think I might be imagining it different ha. 

I'm just glad I'm temping to find out for sure. Since I've had up to 18 hour breaks between OPKs it's poss I missed it, or since I was drinking loads of water may have diluted it, etc. After this cycle I think I'm over OPKs for good. CBFM or just going with the flow from now on, methinks. 

Man, I'm tired. Off to bed. Good night my lovelies! Thanks for all of your wisdom and support. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> Which line is the test line? LOL
> 
> Flipped? I don't know what that is... Off to IMDB!

Sadly, the less darker line on the right! 

I am so tired of a peeing in a damn cup just to analyze a stick for 10 minutes. I have 3 left and then I'm done forever!

Okay, now I really am off to bed, to dream of TTC no doubt!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Goodmorning ladies!
> 
> Hearty, what can i say? Whenever i was in similar situation i either sucked it up and went (usually forced by Alex) or made some excuse and stayed home. When my best friend got pregnant the same time as me (second loss) i was honest with her and told her i would not be able to see her as often. This was especially true when she was with other preggos. She was very understanding, so i think sometimes honesty is the best policy.
> 
> Yogi, that seems like something that would happen to Chandler on Friends!!!!!!
> 
> Allie hope with all the bedroom action you catch the egg this month!!!
> 
> Megg once again congratz on your ovaries!!!! I never thought id be typing these words....

I never thought I'd read them, but I appreciate it nonetheless!



vickyd said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its called an ultrasound... its REALLY expensive! LOL
> 
> I dont know how much it is in the states but i had three done after my second loss at 50 euro per scan. Not to bad if you think i spend 200 euro per month on ciggies!!!Click to expand...

Wow! 200 euro/mo on cigarettes? REALLY? It must have been nice to quit doing that! :thumbup:

Uhm... I don't know how much it is here technically... I don't ever pay it out... That's what my insurance is for. But, its not super cheap... probably more than 50 euro/63 USD!



Allie84 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Which line is the test line? LOL
> 
> Flipped? I don't know what that is... Off to IMDB!
> 
> Sadly, the less darker line on the right!
> 
> I am so tired of a peeing in a damn cup just to analyze a stick for 10 minutes. I have 3 left and then I'm done forever!
> 
> Okay, now I really am off to bed, to dream of TTC no doubt!Click to expand...

Awww! :hugs: I hate them too, honey! Dream of babies, not TTC them!


----------



## vickyd

Yeah expensive habit....But such a lovely, lovely one.....snif!


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I tried to pick up the habit once upon a time, but it never stuck! However, in the case of a panic attack, sometimes 1 drag off a cigarette is the only thing that gets me breathing normally again. I have to say its probably saved my life once or twice while driving.


----------



## vickyd

My smoking has definately saved someone else's life....Sometimes a drag is the only thing that stops me commiting murder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Amanda, I can imagine how you must be feeling about the party, your a better person than me as I would make my excuses and proberly not go! I have the same problem myself in 3 weeks and we have no choice but to go, I'm already losing sleep over it!! 

I think having a wingman is a great idea, and I love the idea of slipping off for a few shots, maybe get completely wasted then you wont even understand what anyone is talking about, and the preggy people will just look fat through blurred vision!

I'm not drinking when we go to our party as I last time I drunk, I passed out! NOT good! So I'm going to drive and try to leave early, dreading pretending to be over the moon at my preggy friends, although its an act I'm quite good at now! I cant wait until its our turn.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Vicky!! 

I have never ever smoked in my life!xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie - That defo looks positive! No mistaking that!!! 

Hearty - Honestly, I'd just go to the bridal shower. I've got two pregnant friends - one due 2 weeks after my first due date, the other due one DAY before my second. It is horrific watching them progress and grow. They both have huge 3rd tri bumps now too and it's difficult. But I just have to suck it up. I just keep thinking its not their fault they got pregnant and it stuck and mine before haven't so I just go on normally with them at events and functions. Although last time I saw them one of them got loads of baby catalogues out so I ended up getting horrifically drunk and crying in her bathroom!! A baby shower though....hmmm I'm not sure I could handle that.

Sassy - PUPPIES!!!!!! So gorgeous. I like Hank!

I went to Muse last night and they were amazing. Didn't have as much fun as I would have had pre-pregnant and I felt quite dizzy and sick trying to get on the tube home but it was a good night, even if my big sister had to keep telling me to stop bouncing up and down dancing! No bleeding this morning either which is good as I would have never forgiven myself.


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. Thanks for all the advice. I'll let you know how it goes. It is next Sunday. If for some reason I get bad news from my MRI, I'm not going to go to the party I've decided. If I get good news, I'll go.

I'm off for the whole day today. I raised money for an organization called the Alzheimer's Association. They host an annual walk each year and people raise money for the walk. The money goes to research to help find a cure for Alzheimers. The agency I work for helps people who are caring for their loved ones with Alzheimers and dementia, so my whole agency does the walk. My lovely step-father, who raised me, died of dementia 3 years ago, so it has personal meaning to me as well. I raised $700 this year!!

Then I'm going to drive down to see my father who lives an hour away and spend the afternoon with him and my step-mother. Then to a barbeque with some friends this evening. Full day. Tomorrow I'm going on a hike with my girlfriend who just had her first mc. 

Today is 9/11. I can't believe it has been 9 years since the attack on the US. My ex-boyfriend was supposed to be on one of those planes, but he overslept. One of the reasons I broke up with him was because he was always late for things. Guess it saved his life. This day always makes me sad, thinking about the horror of that day. I've always had a fear of flying but after that event, I practically panic when I get on a plane now.

Ok, off to take part in my day. I hope everyone is having a nice Saturday.

xoxo


----------



## vickyd

So i went window shopping with my sis this afternoon. Im walking past a very old and renound shoe store which due to the economic crisis is closing down. We walk in and they are basically giving away their shoes, i find a pair of black leather boots ONE pair left IN MY SIZE (this never happens to me!!) from 300 euro only 35!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel terrible for the owner and his family but im soooooo happy i got me a fantastic pair of bootS!!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i agree, you go if you are feeling up to it!
I saw there was a huge fire in San Fransicso....Some beutiful historic houses burnt down sooo sad!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I think you're logic is sound, Hearty! :hugs: That's awesome about the Alzheimer's walk. I lost my grandmother to Alzheimer's. I actually teared up a little bit just reading your post. Its been over 7 years, but I still feel the pain of losing her every single day. She was such an amazing woman, and I hate what it did to her. She thought she was being held hostage by strangers who were keeping her away from her parents and children... but her parents had been dead for years and the "strangers" WERE her children. :cry: She deserved so much better than that.

9/11 is sort of weird for me... When it happened, I was watching the coverage with my (now ex-)husband and we were getting his son ready for school. The first plane had already hit, and they had live coverage of that in the background... That's when we saw the other plane hit. We didn't know if we should still take him to school or what. It was very scary at the time. It was tragic and awful... What's worse for me though is that it brings up memories of when I was still a mother. I remember holding Tristan in my lap while we watched the coverage. He was only 5 and didn't really get it but watched anyway. Now he's 14, and I haven't seen him since 2004-ish. 

Man... I'm a sniveling ball of snot right now. This sucks. I'm sorry... Perhaps I can be more together next time I post...

Good deal on the boots Vic! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I've been trying not to stress about the shot, and I was doing okay. But, then my aunt called and thought she should give me advice on how to do the shot and then got a little snippy saying "Fine, do it how you want. You know best!"... but it sounded like she was saying "Fine! Don't listen to me! WHATEVER!" :roll:

THEN! I'm pumped full of fucking hormones and my husband is all gimped up to where he can't drive... We were out having a nice day though, had a delicious lunch and then planned to go to the movie. While on the way to the movie, I made some joke about his driving (because he's a terrible driver... never pays attention... runs lights because he's not paying attention... runs up on cars terribly because he's NOT PAYING ANY EFFING ATTENTION, etc). I said it in a jokey voice though and smiled and nudged him. He scowled... I said, "What? Not funny?" Remember: I'M DRIVING *MY* CAR WITH HIM AS A PASSENGER IN IT! He goes on to say that *I* am the terrible driver and terrify them when I drive. So, I tell him he's more than welcome to get the fuck out of my car and limp his ass home. He doesn't want to though... for some reason. So, now... I have NO desire to look at him, talk to him, be in the same room with him, enjoy a weekend with him... Let alone the amount that DESPERATELY don't want him to come near me with a needle now. :growlmad: 

Not to mention, I was reading the IUI thread in LTTTC & AC and there was someone saying how they had 4 mature follies and just knew it would work and it didn't. So, now I feel like I'm being way too optimistic. It makes me want to give up. :cry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGHnYD2y-44&ob=av2e

Looks like I haven't improved much from this morning.


----------



## vickyd

Megg honey take a deep breath and try to calm down...
First of all forget your aunt, relatives are always giving out advice and then if they think you wont take it they throw a fit....IGNORE!!!!!
I think you are a bundle of nerves and if you combine that with the hormones it makes one explosive combo. In reality you arent mad at Kevin, you guys had a small tiff that under normal circumstances you be laughing about right now. Go give him a hug and let him give you the injection. You guys have been through alot the past month, so youre both a bit edgy! Dont allow things to be blown out of porportion babe...
Lastly, its only normal to start doubting the IUI sucsess..Youve been through two losses which is hard enough, to waiting for another bfp to starting injectables ect! We all try to be optimistic in the beginning of each journey but our bad experiences bring us back down....Please try to keep up with the PMA, YOU WILL REACH YOUR GOAL!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg honey take a deep breath and try to calm down...
> First of all forget your aunt, relatives are always giving out advice and then if they think you wont take it they throw a fit....IGNORE!!!!!
> I think you are a bundle of nerves and if you combine that with the hormones it makes one explosive combo. In reality you arent mad at Kevin, you guys had a small tiff that under normal circumstances you be laughing about right now. Go give him a hug and let him give you the injection. You guys have been through alot the past month, so youre both a bit edgy! Dont allow things to be blown out of porportion babe...
> Lastly, its only normal to start doubting the IUI sucsess..Youve been through two losses which is hard enough, to waiting for another bfp to starting injectables ect! We all try to be optimistic in the beginning of each journey but our bad experiences bring us back down....Please try to keep up with the PMA, YOU WILL REACH YOUR GOAL!!!!!!

I'm already over the thing with my aunt. It was just annoying.

The thing with Kevin... He actually said it just to piss me off though. He KNOWS that we fight when he complains about MY driving since HE is the terrible driver in our household. Like, it ALWAYS pisses me off... He was picking a fight. I wouldn't normally be laughing about it by now... Its a VERY touchy subject with me and he knows it.

I think I'm having my bestie give me the shot. I don't think he'll get nervous about doing it the way Kevin might. :shrug:

Yes, my nerves ARE shot though! And, coming in here and sobbing wasn't probably the best way to start my day. My past is definitely bringing me down right now though... I had to hurry out of a restaurant yesterday (after we were done) because some girl directly in my line of site was showing off ultrasound pics to the woman she was eating with and talking about how it was an accident and she was scared to death. I hated her for it, and I've never even met her!

I'm in a bad place today... I don't know how to snap out of it. We're supposed to be enjoying our weekend... and now we're not even in the same room. I can't even bear to think about going in there and hugging him... I'm SO pissed... HE needs to come in HERE and apologize to ME! I WILL NOT be the one who gives in first! He did this... He can fix it.

P.S. I really do appreciate your response! I realize I sound like an ungrateful bitch right now... but I'm not. Well, I'm not ungrateful... I'm totally a bitch! :winkwink:


----------



## cazza22

Hi my lovelies :wave:

Wow i've been AWOL for a very long time & im really sorry ive neglected you all :cry:. Ive been avoiding bnb like the plague tbh been a lurker now n then but havent posted in weeks, i just felt ive had nothing positive or constructive to share.

I havent read backwards as i know i will have missed wahayyyyy too much to catch up on but im back now n ready to roll from this moment & going forwards :hugs:. 

Just wanna say thankyou to the gorgeous girlies who PM'd me bless you :hugs: & YAYYYYYYYYYYY to Nato being back & my beautiful heartylicious aswell :bunny:. I see all my other sexy diva's are still here too it feels so right for us all to back on a thread together & surviving this massive journey of ttc. 

Im telling ya girls ive been soooooo bitter n negative this past month ive bin properly out of character hence why ive stayed away. 
So to let you know where im at- Im currently between 11 & 14dpo?? had 8positive ovulation tests for 4 days straight both AM & PM :wacko: so me n OH dtd to cover the bases as per usual it was HARD work putting my fella under all that pressure to perform over the 7 days as i didnt want to miss eggy & i pretty much had no idea when i was gonna ovulate so i was like a raving loonatic dragging him upstairs @ every possible chance :blush:. 
I've never been so happy to see a NEGATIVE opk let me tell ya :haha:.
I had Brown spotting on Tuesday of this week which im thinking was 8dpo so obviously hoping it was IB?? it was for a full day on & off when i went to the loo then by wednesday GONE :shrug:.

Ive done eeerrmmm a couple of hpts *hides all 4 in secret box* :blush: & have had lines on them im gonna try n post them tomorrow for you girls to give me ur opinion?? 
Not getting hopes up in the slightest after last months chemical but trying to stay hopeful :thumbup:.

ENOUGH about me how the hell are we all?? where are we all at cycle wise? anything exciting happening girls???

Love to all & looking forward to catching up :hugs:

kisses n snuggles Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Megg, :hugs:, I think Vicky hit the nail on the head that it's a combo of nerves and hormones. I imagine you and Kevin are both feeling on edge and usually when a person's really excited it gives to way to some doubt at a point because our defense mechanisms kick in. There's no reason that it won't work for you just because it didn't work for someone else. You never know all of the circumstances. You are armed with the knowledge you have been given, and you know statistics and what's happening, so you are as prepped as you can be. I can't imagine how scary it is because it's a new journey, but you are strong and smart and you're doing all you can. I don't know if I'm saying the right things or not but I want you to feel better. :hugs: I hope you make up with Kevin soon. 

Hearty, what a wonderful thing you're doing today, enjoy. We've had a nice day out today but I feel weird as I do every September 11th. I'm sorry it brings back memories of your stepson, Megg. For me, I had just picked up my friend and was driving to our high school when the first plane hit, and we spent all day in school watching it on tv instead of working in classes. I remember that day so vividly! :(


----------



## Allie84

Cazz!! I just saw your post. Welcome back girlie. :hugs: :hugs: We've missed your and your wonderful spirit around here. I'm so happy to have you back on the thread.

Oh, I totally know what you mean about dragging DH into bed all the time LOL. I've been doing that for the past few days. I haven't gotten a single pos OPK though (I posted a few pics a few pages back), just some dark lines. It's SO frustrating! I don't know if I've even ovulated but we're :sex: like crazy...DH is getting worn out!!! 
Oh, it does sound so incredibly promising for you Cazz. I know how hard it must be the cycle after a chemical. Def. post pics so we can look at your lines. I've been staring at lines for so many days on so many tests now I think I'm going cross-eyed ha. I really hope that 8dpo spotting was IB. FX for you. I'm just so happy to have you back, but I understand whey you took time off, TTC is so stresseful, way more than I ever imagined. Are you having a good weekend?


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Caz 

I am so happy to have you back missed you loads :happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo:

:hi: to all my other lovely ladies sorry I havnt been around last couple of days I have been away from computer been planing my friends wedding which was yesterday and it was amazing not only have helped them plan it but I was there chief bridesmaid so didn't stop all day in fact didnt get to bed untill 2am this morning via taking the other bridesmaid home and putting her to bed (she'd had a bit to much to drink). 

Thank you for all my :hugs: and lovely kind messages I'm feeling bit better now although I did have to excuse myself the night before the wedding there was a whole group of us together and they started talking about babies and asking who had children etc and it was bit much for me the bride knows what I've been through and has been great but I pulled myself together and went back to join them.

Well AF hasnt arrived yet after all those tears and stress still think it's on its way but not sure had some light brown spotting yesterday but nothing today I'm due on tues I think.

Anyway massive :hugs: to all I have read back and caught up on last post but didnt take it all in sorry so tired. Hope your all doing ok very excited about your ovaries megg and allie good luck with the :sex: hope you catch your egg. Yay to vicky and her bargin books pics please!! Oh sassy your little puppy is gorgeous will catch up with your journal tomorrow when I can take it all in.


----------



## cazza22

Allie84 said:


> Cazz!! I just saw your post. Welcome back girlie. :hugs: :hugs: We've missed your and your wonderful spirit around here. I'm so happy to have you back on the thread.
> 
> Oh, I totally know what you mean about dragging DH into bed all the time LOL. I've been doing that for the past few days. I haven't gotten a single pos OPK though (I posted a few pics a few pages back), just some dark lines. It's SO frustrating! I don't know if I've even ovulated but we're :sex: like crazy...DH is getting worn out!!!
> Oh, it does sound so incredibly promising for you Cazz. I know how hard it must be the cycle after a chemical. Def. post pics so we can look at your lines. I've been staring at lines for so many days on so many tests now I think I'm going cross-eyed ha. I really hope that 8dpo spotting was IB. FX for you. I'm just so happy to have you back, but I understand whey you took time off, TTC is so stresseful, way more than I ever imagined. Are you having a good weekend?

Hey chicken :hugs:

Lovely 2 hear off u sweet cheeks, I just looked @ your OPK's huny & it looks sooooo very nearly positive i say tomorrow it should be beaming RED :happydance:. Ur right about TTC being stressfull its killing me this time round :cry:. It was my babies due date on the 2nd of September so ive been really down about that aswell my 3rd bubba should be in my arms right now & he/she isnt :nope:. 
Im defo hoping we've cracked it this month? had symptoms but because i did last month too & AF came im keeping my feet grounded & not getting ahead of myself. The tests ive used this month are the Asda ones 20-25miu. I'll defo uplaod em tomoz so ive got 20 sets of extra eyeballs on them hahahaha :haha:.
My weekends been very relaxing so far ive been having a Pyjama day today & watching tv, theres been quite alot on about 9/11 so ive spent the majority of today bawling my eyes out :cry: it is just so sad & even now 9 years on its still so raw when you open yourself up to what actually happened that day, its so very very sad. God bless them all.
I think tomorrow we are going to go for a walk around the Trafford Centre (gigantic shopping centre in Manchester lol) for those who havent a clue what im talking about :blush:. Were gonna go & treat ourselves to something i fancy a new watch :winkwink:.

How bout u chicken?? Hows ur weekend? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Hi my lovelies :wave:
> 
> Wow i've been AWOL for a very long time & im really sorry ive neglected you all :cry:. Ive been avoiding bnb like the plague tbh been a lurker now n then but havent posted in weeks, i just felt ive had nothing positive or constructive to share.
> 
> I havent read backwards as i know i will have missed wahayyyyy too much to catch up on but im back now n ready to roll from this moment & going forwards :hugs:.
> 
> Just wanna say thankyou to the gorgeous girlies who PM'd me bless you :hugs: & YAYYYYYYYYYYY to Nato being back & my beautiful heartylicious aswell :bunny:. I see all my other sexy diva's are still here too it feels so right for us all to back on a thread together & surviving this massive journey of ttc.
> 
> Im telling ya girls ive been soooooo bitter n negative this past month ive bin properly out of character hence why ive stayed away.
> So to let you know where im at- Im currently between 11 & 14dpo?? had 8positive ovulation tests for 4 days straight both AM & PM :wacko: so me n OH dtd to cover the bases as per usual it was HARD work putting my fella under all that pressure to perform over the 7 days as i didnt want to miss eggy & i pretty much had no idea when i was gonna ovulate so i was like a raving loonatic dragging him upstairs @ every possible chance :blush:.
> I've never been so happy to see a NEGATIVE opk let me tell ya :haha:.
> I had Brown spotting on Tuesday of this week which im thinking was 8dpo so obviously hoping it was IB?? it was for a full day on & off when i went to the loo then by wednesday GONE :shrug:.
> 
> Ive done eeerrmmm a couple of hpts *hides all 4 in secret box* :blush: & have had lines on them im gonna try n post them tomorrow for you girls to give me ur opinion??
> Not getting hopes up in the slightest after last months chemical but trying to stay hopeful :thumbup:.
> 
> ENOUGH about me how the hell are we all?? where are we all at cycle wise? anything exciting happening girls???
> 
> Love to all & looking forward to catching up :hugs:
> 
> kisses n snuggles Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sounds really positive, sweetie! Can't wait to see the pics! :happydance:

I'm SOOOO happy to see you back! I've missed you so very, very much!!! :hugs:

I'm on CD10... I did a week of injectables, I'm taking a trigger shot tonight, and then Monday at 10:30 I'm going in for insemination. No more "old fashioned way" for me. I could release as many as 6 eggs. So, we're hoping for a positive outcome in about 2 weeks.



Allie84 said:


> Megg, :hugs:, I think Vicky hit the nail on the head that it's a combo of nerves and hormones. I imagine you and Kevin are both feeling on edge and usually when a person's really excited it gives to way to some doubt at a point because our defense mechanisms kick in. There's no reason that it won't work for you just because it didn't work for someone else. You never know all of the circumstances. You are armed with the knowledge you have been given, and you know statistics and what's happening, so you are as prepped as you can be. I can't imagine how scary it is because it's a new journey, but you are strong and smart and you're doing all you can. I don't know if I'm saying the right things or not but I want you to feel better. :hugs: I hope you make up with Kevin soon.
> 
> Hearty, what a wonderful thing you're doing today, enjoy. We've had a nice day out today but I feel weird as I do every September 11th. I'm sorry it brings back memories of your stepson, Megg. For me, I had just picked up my friend and was driving to our high school when the first plane hit, and we spent all day in school watching it on tv instead of working in classes. I remember that day so vividly! :(

I know its hormones and nerves. And, he's apologized... but he's sort of been an ass since CD1. I feel like he's changing his mind about doing this or something. He swears he's not... but why be so mean from CD1 if its not about this cycle? And, I feel like he doesn't deserve to be stressed about it. All he has to do is have a freaking orgasm. I wish that's how *I* made babies! I'm the one taking shots, being in pain/discomfort, hormonal, getting uncomfortable ultrasounds, having a speculum shoved up my floo and a tube put into my cervix... How does HE get to be stressed? I'm doing all the freaking work! :cry: I hate men! (Yes, I'm VERY VERY hormonal... ridiculously!)



LucyJ said:


> :hi: Caz
> 
> I am so happy to have you back missed you loads :happydance::happydance:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo:
> 
> :hi: to all my other lovely ladies sorry I havnt been around last couple of days I have been away from computer been planing my friends wedding which was yesterday and it was amazing not only have helped them plan it but I was there chief bridesmaid so didn't stop all day in fact didnt get to bed untill 2am this morning via taking the other bridesmaid home and putting her to bed (she'd had a bit to much to drink).
> 
> Thank you for all my :hugs: and lovely kind messages I'm feeling bit better now although I did have to excuse myself the night before the wedding there was a whole group of us together and they started talking about babies and asking who had children etc and it was bit much for me the bride knows what I've been through and has been great but I pulled myself together and went back to join them.
> 
> Well AF hasnt arrived yet after all those tears and stress still think it's on its way but not sure had some light brown spotting yesterday but nothing today I'm due on tues I think.
> 
> Anyway massive :hugs: to all I have read back and caught up on last post but didnt take it all in sorry so tired. Hope your all doing ok very excited about your ovaries megg and allie good luck with the :sex: hope you catch your egg. Yay to vicky and her bargin books pics please!! Oh sassy your little puppy is gorgeous will catch up with your journal tomorrow when I can take it all in.

Thanks! :hugs: I'm sorry you had to go through a tough moment, but glad you came through it! :) I like no AF!


----------



## cazza22

OMFG Meggles how bloody exciting :yipee::yipee:
I am praying for you babes & i am in no way shape or form religious but if there is some1 up there i hope he helps fertilize @ least 2 of the little beauties OMG twinnys how amazing would that be for you sweet cheeks :baby::baby:.

I'll post piccys tomorrow hopefully u guys will see what im seeing lol xxxxxx Lov you & missed u too babes :hugs: xxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> All he has to do is have a freaking orgasm. I wish that's how *I* made babies! I'm the one taking shots, being in pain/discomfort, hormonal, getting uncomfortable ultrasounds, having a speculum shoved up my floo and a tube put into my cervix... How does HE get to be stressed? I'm doing all the freaking work! :cry: I hate men! (Yes, I'm VERY VERY hormonal... ridiculously!)

Nicely put, Megg....I have to say it's a darn good point and I'm not hormonal lol! :hugs:



cazza22 said:


> How bout u chicken?? Hows ur weekend? xxxxxxxxxx

Continuing to BD in between housework and shopping! I've been shopping every weekend for a month now, it's getting to be a problem ha. Ooh, and I've been to and_ loved_ the Trafford Center! Have fun! 

Hi Lucy! Welcome back, and hope you had a great time at the wedding. It was nice of you to take care of the lady who drank too much.


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> OMFG Meggles how bloody exciting :yipee::yipee:
> I am praying for you babes & i am in no way shape or form religious but if there is some1 up there i hope he helps fertilize @ least 2 of the little beauties OMG twinnys how amazing would that be for you sweet cheeks :baby::baby:.
> 
> I'll post piccys tomorrow hopefully u guys will see what im seeing lol xxxxxx Lov you & missed u too babes :hugs: xxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxx

Thank you! I understand! As an Atheist I'm still saying... If I'm wrong and there is a God, a Fertility God, a few Goddesses, Mother Nature (although, I think we went over that bitch's head), The Universe, Flying Spaghetti Monster... I don't care WHO helps (other than Dr. Gary Horowtiz)... I just want 1-2 healthy babies in May/June, 2011! :rofl:

I'm sure we'll see what you see, and I CANNOT wait! Bump buddies soon, yeah?



Allie84 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> All he has to do is have a freaking orgasm. I wish that's how *I* made babies! I'm the one taking shots, being in pain/discomfort, hormonal, getting uncomfortable ultrasounds, having a speculum shoved up my floo and a tube put into my cervix... How does HE get to be stressed? I'm doing all the freaking work! :cry: I hate men! (Yes, I'm VERY VERY hormonal... ridiculously!)
> 
> Nicely put, Megg....I have to say it's a darn good point and I'm not hormonal lol! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for verifying that I'm not overreacting! Because its really hard to be in my shoes right now... His? His aren't so bad! I guess I feel like he doesn't actually appreciate what I'm going through! :(


----------



## LucyJ

> hanks! I'm sorry you had to go through a tough moment, but glad you came through it! I like no AF!

Yeah it was tough but having you lovely ladies to talk to and hear all your kind words really helped. 



> Hi Lucy! Welcome back, and hope you had a great time at the wedding. It was nice of you to take care of the lady who drank too much.

Thanks allie. The wedding was lovely but I didnt stop all day so much to sort and organise plus I had to get myself ready we had few hitches but everything came together I hardly sat down all day but it was worth it to give them their perfect day. It was the brides sister so couldn't leave her she was drunk and very emotional so needed to know she was home save and she was ok this morning apart from feeling a bit rough.


----------



## msarkozi

Cazza, good to see you back. :hugs: I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## yogi77

Hang in there Megg...that sounds like a WHOLE LOT OF hormones going on!! You will get through this and try to keep up the PMA (way easier said than done because I can't keep up my own PMA)...it will happen and it will all be worth it!


----------



## Megg33k

I have a whole mess of PMA music in my journal now! I'm getting there! LOL Feel free to have a listen if you need a boost!


----------



## yogi77

ohhh i'm going to check it out...I hope you've got some Journey over there!


----------



## Megg33k

Well... sorta... Its all from Glee! But, there IS Journey... technically!


----------



## Dazed

Well, witch got me yesterday while traveling to Washington DC. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## msarkozi

sorry about the witch Dazed! :hugs: I hope next month is your month


----------



## Allie84

Sorry the :witch: got you Dazed.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wo hoo Cazza, so happy to see your back! Those hpt's sound very promising, I cant wait to see the pics, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hunny. :dust:

Sorry that AF got you Dazed :hugs:

Lucy - So glad you had a lovely time at the wedding and so happy AF hasn't shown yet, sooooo excited for you to test! :happydance:

Megg - :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely Sunday, anyone upto much?? We are just trying to decide!!:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry she got you, Dazed! :hugs:

:hi: to all! Getting ready to put a video up in my journal of the trigger shot from beginning to end. It'll be up within about 30 min if you want to laugh at me!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Sassy

I'm not quite sure what my body is doing but still think AF is on the way dont seem to have any symptoms of anything else but I guess it is a waiting game now. I feel a bit more in control than I did on thursday.

I'm going to the beach later my brother's got his little girl so they are coming to see us and all going to the beach got to make some food for everyone. Need to wake steve is a mintue as he is dead to the world so he can pop to the shop and get food for packed lunches.

Sorry the :witch: got you dazed that sucks!

:hi: to all my lovely disco girls

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Have a lovely day at the beach Lucy, sound like fun. I may actually do that myself.xxx


----------



## cazza22

Morning my lovelies :wave:

Meggles Bump buddies for sure & im gonna head off to ur journal to watch this video in a min :thumbup: ur braver than i am thats for sure "i hateeee needles".

Hey Luce looks like our cycles are pretty much in sync still? im due AF today so 2 days b4 u & i usually wake up to the witch but today shes not here YET!! im still remainding grounded see :winkwink:. I hope she steers clear 4 us both baby cakes xxx

Hey Mel :wave: look at going all 2nd tri on us :bunny: im soooooooooo pleased that ur doing so well babes its fantastic news xxxx bet bump is comin on gorgeously (is that even a word lol??) hugs to both of u xxxx

Sass thanks for your babydust bless u :hugs: hope u have a lovely sunday too sweet cheeks xxxx

Hey to all my other beauties hope ur enjoying ur Sunday xxxxxxxxxx

Well as ive just said above the :witch: isnt here yet im due on today so hoping she wont show? Ive run out of HPT's aaarrgghhhhh but ive ordered some frer so they should be here Tuesday so if she stays away i'll test with them. Im gonna try n post the piccys below?? these are @ 11dpo i think? 20-25miu Asda ones theve been taken out of the cases so i could get a better shot of them  I have no idea how to invert so would appreciate it someone could do it for me?? They came up in 1 minute aswell & i took the piccy straight after POAS i know there very faint but ive never had a hint of a line on these tests and after reading up ive founbd there one of the worst to get a strong line on so im hoping thats the case with me?? just gotta wait for my FRER to be sure i guess? Oh and a Digi of course, obsessed muchhhh :blush:. hope it works.

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=115630&stc=1&d=1284289627

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=115634&stc=1&d=1284289938

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=115635&stc=1&d=1284289971

Thanks for looking girls & any opinions welcome u know me im open to consructive critisism lol xxxx Lov Ya's xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0100.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 424









IMG_0081.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 301









IMG_0082.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 301


----------



## Jaymes

I totally see lines Cazz! Welcome Back!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo, I see the both lines. I cant wait until you test with FRER.xxxx


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Cazza, lovely lady! So good to have you back. You know, the pictures are fuzzy, but in the first one, I see the faintest of faint line on both of them. It's so faint though, I'm not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me. I hope not! I can't believe you have to wait until Tuesday to test again! I have a store that is a 2 minute walk away from my house, so I always access to them. I wish you could get some too. How can you make me wait that long? LOL!!!

Hi to everyone else. I didn't have time to read yesterday's posts. We left the house at 8:30am and got home at midnight. I went straight to bed and am now up early to go for a hike this morning. Will catch up when I get home.

xoxo


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Cazza hope u dont mind me intruding I can see lines on pic 2 hope this is it for you hun xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Cazza 

I totally see lines fingers crossed for you sweetie and massive :hugs:

Right girls I need advice too I decided to do an early test got a superdrug test pack of two that can be used 4 days before period is due think I'm due on on tuesday so was totally expecting to get a negative test because of the spotting I had thurs and fri and had some cramping today well I think there is a line no I know there is a line but so scared its not true please tell me you see it and it means good news. A bit worried about the spotting I had and because of that I drank at the wedding didnt have much 2 maybe 3 archers and lemonade and sips of champagne they were the first drinks I've had since Jan do you think it will be ok if I am oh my god dont think i can say the word......

pics follow:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0125.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 18









DSC_0126.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## msarkozi

I see the lines Cazz!! FX'd for you hun!


----------



## msarkozi

OMG!! Lucy and Cazz!!! so exciting!!! I'm so happy for you girls!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy - You are seriously up the duff hunny, soooooooo happy for you, defo BFP!!!! Woo hoo.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amanda - have a lovely day with your friend.xxxx


----------



## Jaymes

YAY for Lucy TOO! Those lines are very nice girl! Don't worry about the drinks, it'll be OK!

Cute video on the kids reaction on my journal if anyone is interested...


----------



## pregoinnorge

omg!! Awesome day in the disco group! So excited for you Lucy!! That is so totally obvious! And good luck Cazz....there seems to be a hint there :)


----------



## Megg33k

I see lines, Caz! :hugs: I bet they get darker too!!! Can't wait for your FRER pic! :thumbup:

OMG! LUCY!!! :yipee: You're fucking pregnant! Look at me being able to say the word! I can even curse whilst doing it! :wohoo: WOOHOO!!!! CONGRATS!

What a great day in the disco thread!!!

P.S. I could totally post a BFP pic too... but mine is VERY fake!


----------



## Jaymes

Megg darling, Just think, in 2 weeks it won't be because of an injection. It'll be because of the sextuplets!


----------



## cazza22

LUCEEEEEE U are sooooooooooooo preggo babes, uve got a bun in ur oven big time :bunny: i am soooooo happy for you sweet cheeks, ooohhh i hope mine get darker n we can be 2 new disco derail graduates & cheer on all our other diva's xxxx

& thanks everyone :winkwink: i wish i had some early tests in the house but mine were supposed to be taken from day of missed period, which was 3/4 days earlier than i should have :blush:, i took these on Thursday & Friday i knew when i was doing them i shoulda waited because now ive ran out :growlmad:. 

Heartylicious OH doesnt know im testing thats why i cant go for more i promised him (pinky promised) that i wouldnt test untill my missed period by 2 days so Tuesday & i do feel bad for being sneeky already. I shouldnt have used up these ones but coz of the Brown spotting on Tuesday i got overexcited thinking it might be IB?.
Still no sign of the witch just loads of clear CM. Keeps gushing out TMI sorry & i think NOOOOO the bitch is here i check n shes not.

How is everyone else's sunday?? good i hope. We've just been out for a sunday roast it was yummy. Im thinking an hours kip now because im totally wiped out. XXXXX Lov u all lov Caz XXXX

PS: To Fluffyblue u r not intruding in the slightest babe, thanks for ur reply & can i just say i have just seen ur ticker & almose shed a tear. Weldone huny just goes to show we will ll get there in the end u are such an inspiration chick xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy - Have you shown your Hubby? I bet he's really excited!! So happy for you.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Cazza - So glad the witch hasnt shown her face, all sounds sooooo promising, I think its totally going to be your month.

We have just been to the cinema to see Grown Ups was really funny, now I'm just chilling indoors and we are going to be naughty and order a chinese take away later as I cant be bothered to cook! 1 week until I get my furbaby, I CANNOT wait.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Meant to post this sooner! You are not intruding, Heather! Why would you EVER think that? You're always 100% welcome in ANY thread of mine! :hugs:



Jaymes said:


> Megg darling, Just think, in 2 weeks it won't be because of an injection. It'll be because of the sextuplets!

Aww! Thank you :hugs:... for all except the "sextuplets" bit! :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, have fun on your hike!

Megg, I'm scared to go look at the injection video but I'm so curious I just have to....well done!! 

Cazz, I definitely see lines on the first pic! FX for you and loads of :dust:, I cannot wait until Tuesday!

Luce, you are totally pregnant! :yipee: I am so happy and excited for you! Don't worry about the few drinks you had, as they will be your last for awhile. :) Also, they are way before the 6 week mark so anything you had to drink will not have affected your bean, don't worry. :dance:

I hope everyone has a good Sunday. Sassy, your day sounds lovely, Chinese takeaway, yumm. And Lucy the beach sounds lovely too! I'm just about to go blow dry my hair and head to church and then yoga. Not the most exciting day lol. :hugs: to all!


----------



## Jaymes

Sassy, I LOVED that movie!

Megg, Tee Hee Hee! I'm so mean! It might be true though. Did you dtd after your trigger like you were supposed to (right?)? You didn't look too angry at K in the video... Did you kiss and make up?


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hearty, have fun on your hike!
> 
> Megg, I'm scared to go look at the injection video but I'm so curious I just have to....well done!!
> 
> Cazz, I definitely see lines on the first pic! FX for you and loads of :dust:, I cannot wait until Tuesday!
> 
> Luce, you are totally pregnant! :yipee: I am so happy and excited for you! Don't worry about the few drinks you had, as they will be your last for awhile. :) Also, they are way before the 6 week mark so anything you had to drink will not have affected your bean, don't worry. :dance:
> 
> I hope everyone has a good Sunday. Sassy, your day sounds lovely, Chinese takeaway, yumm. And Lucy the beach sounds lovely too! I'm just about to go blow dry my hair and head to church and then yoga. Not the most exciting day lol. :hugs: to all!

Its not a scary needle video! Its mostly me being scared and laughing!



Jaymes said:


> Sassy, I LOVED that movie!
> 
> Megg, Tee Hee Hee! I'm so mean! It might be true though. Did you dtd after your trigger like you were supposed to (right?)? You didn't look too angry at K in the video... Did you kiss and make up?

We didn't... We couldn't! They said close to 48 hours prior to the IUI. Well, we did at like 3am on Sat morning, and his sample needs to be in at 8am on Monday morning. So, we can't do anything anymore until he does his thing in the AM! We can after the IUI though! Plus, 2 days should be good enough. I should still have 24-ish hours before O!

I got over it after he finally apologized enough. I didn't have many options. It had to get given! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls I can't quite believe it going to test again in the morning then on wed probably going to try and get an appointment to see my lovely dr who has been so supportive.

Sassy yeah I've told hubby I didnt tell him I was going to test but went down straight away and asked him how many lines could he see he could see 2. He's so happy but we are trying to keep our feet on the ground and take it one day at a time. :happydance:

Cazza I cant wait to see pics of test on tuesday so hope the lines get darker, we can be bump budies. 

Love you guys :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh Lucy I think taking it one day at a time is the best way to cope. Cant wait to see tomorrows test. You and your Hubby totally deserve this, seems he will be making an amazing Daddy sooner rather than later.xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I've started bleeding :cry:

I had a really busy day at work and hadn't gone to the loo in about 5 hours, so went and there was loads of bright red blood. It's tailed off to brown now but I don't think its good. Called the hospital and they can only book me in for a scan Tuesday morning so I have to wait.

I can't believe this is happening again. I had horrendous morning sickness this morning too, why is this happening? What have I done to deserve such horrible symptoms but yet losing my baby?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Cesca hunny please try to stay calm and positive, many women bleed and still go on to have healthy babies, and its a brilliant sign that you still have terrible morning sickness. Why dont you have a hot bath, then snuggle with your hubby and try to chill out.

Thinking of you, big hugs.xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy is right, Cesca. You should look up posts by Amos2009. She bled heavily with clots and all and knew it was over, but there's still a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes so true, Amos is a fantastic example that heavy bleeing in pregnancy does not always lead to M/C. Hope your ok.xxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I remember her from the PAL boards.

I can't read up on it though. Because for the vast majority of women it is over.

I just can't believe it. All my bloods have come back normal, I have nothing 'wrong' with me, so why the hell is this happening?!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Cesca you need to try and remain positive, I know thats easier said than done but getting yourself in a state will not change the outcome. Please dont always expect the worse, your lil bean needs its Mummy to have faith that he/she is going to be ok. We are all here for you, I just wish I could put your mind at rest I really do. Big hugs.xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I won't try to convince you anymore. I get it. I'd feel the same and I'd probably be pissed if someone was telling me it was okay. So, I'm going to stop. I will ask that you try to take a couple of deep breaths and just hold tight until you know 100% for sure. I truly, truly hope that you're wrong and can be one of those "miracle" stories that we hear about! Either way, we're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

oh Cesca :hugs: Try to stay calm and keep thinking positive. I know seeing the blood is very scary, but the fact that you have the morning sickness is a great sign! I've said it before, and I will say it again...my friend was bleeding right from day one, and when she finally had her scan at 10 weeks, they found out it was twins, and everything is ok. So hang in there, and stay positive. Unfortunately, the blood can be totally normal. I wish I could give you a hug in person.....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thanks girls. I just keep hugging my husband and saying sorry I can't give him the babies he deserves. I hope I have good news on Tues, but I have to remain realistic.


----------



## msarkozi

We all hope you have good news on Tuesday as well....You are in my prayers Cesca


----------



## Jaymes

Hugs, Love, and Prayers Cesca.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I hope Tuesday comes really quikc for you so you can know one way or another.xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

oh cesca I really hope it is good news for you on tuesday I'm thinking of you massive :hugs:

Don't know if this helps but my sister in law had bleeding though her pregnancy and everything was ok with her little one she had him 8 weeks early but that had nothing to do with the bleeding and he is doing really well.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

How excited am i for my girls Cazza and Luce????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cant wait for the final verification results!!!!!!!

Cazz i love that you have a perfecct manicure in all your piccies! You are one of those women who look good even in the morning arent you?????? Ive heard of these mythical creatures.....

Cesca im not gonna repeat what the other girls said, bleeding can be common and you said that it stopped so that has to be a good sign right???

Megg i watched your video, Kevin was bricking it wasnt he????? I like how youre so open about whats going on in your life, we need more of you to get rid of the taboo around problems in ttc..YOU GO GIRL!!

Im having a shit weekend, my sis broke up with her partener of 4 years since he now decided he never wants to get married or have kids.....The looser waits 4 years before sharing this info????? I wanna hunt him down and shoot the short, broke ass loser.....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky that totally sucks about your sisters ex, seems quite cruel to wait 4 years before telling her, I hope she is ok.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Shes at my parents house now, she couldnt stay with me anymore since they lived across the street and she wanted to get away from the neighborhood. I wish he had been straight with her from the beginning, why do guys do that???? Shes 34, its not like shes 20, how can he be so cruel????


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sounds like an arsehole, I cant believe hes done that your poor sister, she deserves so much better.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

awe that is too bad for your sister! Best of luck to her, and I hope she finds her prince charming really soon!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh vicky your poor sister. What a dick hope she's alright and meets a lovely man who will treat her right and want the same things in life as she does.

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Wow, back from my hike and so much has happened. First, my heart is with you Cesca. Honey, I wish I had some comforting words, but bleeding is scary even if it doesn't mean anything. Amos is my friend and I've watched her go through her bleeding and still have a heartbeat, but of course every woman is different. I wish I could be there to hug you and tell you it will all be ok. Please give us any updates that you are willing to share. I know we are all here for you 100%. :hugs:

I'll post the rest of my comments in a second. For now, this is all for you Cesca. Thinking about you tons and tons and hoping and praying everything is ok.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls! I'm not sure there is going to be a next month right now. I think I am going to take some time off. I am actually really scared to take some time off because I feel like I am going to be left behind!:cry:
I think at this point it will be NTNP since me an hubby had found out that we CAN'T stand condoms and I refuse to go on the pill. 
Hope all you girls are doing well! Thinking of you cesca and hope all goes well.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, second post...

I'm over the moon for you Lucy! You are definitely knocked up sister! I kind of had this feeling when you were talking about AF coming. For some reason I kept thinking it was IB and you were preggers. I just knew it! I'm so thrilled for you!!!

Cazz, I really hope this is your month too babe. Oh, I really do! Ok, if I have to wait until Tuesday I will. Just don't make me wait any longer than that, ok???

Megg, I'm off to watch your video in a minute. Can't wait.

Vicky, my heart goes out to your sister. I don't understand men who act like this. If you know you aren't on the same page about the future with someone, why prolong the relationship. It is selfish and short sighted. Jerk. 

So, I just took my hike with the friend who had her first mc 2 weeks ago. She's 38 and wasn't getting pregnant on her own so moved to Clomid and IUI. She got pregnant her 3rd cycle. We hiked for 2.5 hours and talked about ttc, mc, and everything else related to it for the entire time. It was so therapeutic. I told her all about my disco ladies and gave her that huge hug that I've been wanting to give all of you. It felt so good. She and I got a lot off our chests and I feel truly blessed that we found each other again. It has been a few years since we've seen each other. We were more like acquaintances, but I feel like I made a new best friend today. We're going to keep hanging out. It is strange how a loss can bring people together. Anyway, I feel refreshed and my mind is full of new insight today. 

Last night I was at a dinner party and someone did a toast which included congratulating the hostess on being pregnant. My heart sunk to my feet. I decided to avoid her. I didn't ask her how far along she was nor did I congratulate her. She isn't a friend of mine, I had just met her. It was the only way I could cope. I was kind to her, but didn't engage in any pregnant conversations. Going on the hike after that lifted my spirits. 

Funny how her announcement made me feel crappy, but Lucy's and Cazza's make me feel all warm and tingly inside! 

Let's keep the good news coming disco darlings.


----------



## LucyJ

Thank you so much. I feel so many things but right now the emotion I'm focusing on is happiness and being hopefull. My hubby has been so sweet keeps telling me how much he loves me and he's here for me.

Well I guess it goes to show the advice from the u/s lady about rolling on my front as I had a slightly tipped forward womb worked!! 

:hugs: to all me disco girls.

Heraty I'm so glad you and your friend have been reunited and are there for each other. It sounds like your hike was very good for both of you.

Right I am of to bed as feeling a bit sleeping and very hot!! Think steve are going to watch a bit of tv and have a cuddle.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty it sounds like you will have a new friend for life....Loss does bring people together, there is this couple who we were friendly with but not particularly close too. They suffered two losses before me and alex started trying. After i lost Electra i reached out to her and as a result we are now very tight and she was the first person i told about my pregnancy, and she confided in me about her first IVF failure. She has even asked to be my baby's godmother. By the way the their names are Vicky and alex, coincidence????


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, in a recent ultrasound the tech told me I had a tipped uterus too. I'd never heard that before. I might try the stomach thing next time I'm trying! Again, I can't tell you how happy I am for you.

Vicky, that is a strange coincidence. It's a lovely story. I do hope I have a friend for life out of this woman. She's great.

Megg, I just posted on your journal, but wow, that video was amazing. I couldn't stop squirming. It is so lovely to see you in person and hear your voice. We should all make videos for each other!

Oh and Vicks, I totally agree about Cazz's nails. I noticed them too and thought, oh she's so put together. A close up of my fingers would reveal short, uneven nails and torn cuticles as I always seem to pick at them.

BTW, where's Nato??? Has she left us again. NATO, WHERE ARE YOU????


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies, hope everyone is having a good weekend.

YAY congrats Cazza and Lucy!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
That is so exciting. I think it's hilarious that I get upset and bitter when I hear about people in my life becoming pregnant but when the ladies on here announce it, it's wonderful!! 

I'm still waiting for the :witch: to arrive and at this point I hope it's sooner than later so that I can get back on track!


----------



## yogi77

cesca, hang in there and hopefully we will hear some good news on Tuesday. 
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> How excited am i for my girls Cazza and Luce????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Cant wait for the final verification results!!!!!!!
> 
> Cazz i love that you have a perfecct manicure in all your piccies! You are one of those women who look good even in the morning arent you?????? Ive heard of these mythical creatures.....
> 
> Cesca im not gonna repeat what the other girls said, bleeding can be common and you said that it stopped so that has to be a good sign right???
> 
> Megg i watched your video, Kevin was bricking it wasnt he????? I like how youre so open about whats going on in your life, we need more of you to get rid of the taboo around problems in ttc..YOU GO GIRL!!
> 
> Im having a shit weekend, my sis broke up with her partener of 4 years since he now decided he never wants to get married or have kids.....The looser waits 4 years before sharing this info????? I wanna hunt him down and shoot the short, broke ass loser.....

Aww! I'm one of the most open people you'll ever meet (even electronically) probably! I don't hide much of anything! I actually posted on my clinic's FB page that I would be interested in participating in a news piece their doing about the clinic and infertility awareness! I'd love to be chosen. I feel I could actually speak for a lot of people who are too quiet to speak up themselves! I'd love to help be that voice! Thank you! :hugs:

That's shitty about your sister's ex! WTF? 4 freaking years? Way to drop the ball! :(



Dazed said:


> Thanks girls! I'm not sure there is going to be a next month right now. I think I am going to take some time off. I am actually really scared to take some time off because I feel like I am going to be left behind!:cry:
> I think at this point it will be NTNP since me an hubby had found out that we CAN'T stand condoms and I refuse to go on the pill.
> Hope all you girls are doing well! Thinking of you cesca and hope all goes well.

Oh, honey! I'm sorry! Please feel free to lean on me if you need a friend right now... I totally understand if you want to take some time off from TTC... And, I know you'll do what's best for you and your OH! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Ok, second post...
> 
> I'm over the moon for you Lucy! You are definitely knocked up sister! I kind of had this feeling when you were talking about AF coming. For some reason I kept thinking it was IB and you were preggers. I just knew it! I'm so thrilled for you!!!
> 
> Cazz, I really hope this is your month too babe. Oh, I really do! Ok, if I have to wait until Tuesday I will. Just don't make me wait any longer than that, ok???
> 
> Megg, I'm off to watch your video in a minute. Can't wait.
> 
> Vicky, my heart goes out to your sister. I don't understand men who act like this. If you know you aren't on the same page about the future with someone, why prolong the relationship. It is selfish and short sighted. Jerk.
> 
> So, I just took my hike with the friend who had her first mc 2 weeks ago. She's 38 and wasn't getting pregnant on her own so moved to Clomid and IUI. She got pregnant her 3rd cycle. We hiked for 2.5 hours and talked about ttc, mc, and everything else related to it for the entire time. It was so therapeutic. I told her all about my disco ladies and gave her that huge hug that I've been wanting to give all of you. It felt so good. She and I got a lot off our chests and I feel truly blessed that we found each other again. It has been a few years since we've seen each other. We were more like acquaintances, but I feel like I made a new best friend today. We're going to keep hanging out. It is strange how a loss can bring people together. Anyway, I feel refreshed and my mind is full of new insight today.
> 
> Last night I was at a dinner party and someone did a toast which included congratulating the hostess on being pregnant. My heart sunk to my feet. I decided to avoid her. I didn't ask her how far along she was nor did I congratulate her. She isn't a friend of mine, I had just met her. It was the only way I could cope. I was kind to her, but didn't engage in any pregnant conversations. Going on the hike after that lifted my spirits.
> 
> Funny how her announcement made me feel crappy, but Lucy's and Cazza's make me feel all warm and tingly inside!
> 
> Let's keep the good news coming disco darlings.

I think its perfectly acceptable to react as you did! I think it was actually quite graceful! :hugs:

It is funny how theirs make me happy, but someone else's can make me so sad and jealous!



LucyJ said:


> Thank you so much. I feel so many things but right now the emotion I'm focusing on is happiness and being hopefull. My hubby has been so sweet keeps telling me how much he loves me and he's here for me.
> 
> *Well I guess it goes to show the advice from the u/s lady about rolling on my front as I had a slightly tipped forward womb worked!! *
> 
> :hugs: to all me disco girls.
> 
> Heraty I'm so glad you and your friend have been reunited and are there for each other. It sounds like your hike was very good for both of you.
> 
> Right I am of to bed as feeling a bit sleeping and very hot!! Think steve are going to watch a bit of tv and have a cuddle.
> 
> :hugs:

Fantastic advice! That's brilliant! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Lucy, in a recent ultrasound the tech told me I had a tipped uterus too. I'd never heard that before. I might try the stomach thing next time I'm trying! Again, I can't tell you how happy I am for you.
> 
> Vicky, that is a strange coincidence. It's a lovely story. I do hope I have a friend for life out of this woman. She's great.
> 
> Megg, I just posted on your journal, but wow, that video was amazing. I couldn't stop squirming. It is so lovely to see you in person and hear your voice. We should all make videos for each other!
> 
> Oh and Vicks, I totally agree about Cazz's nails. I noticed them too and thought, oh she's so put together. A close up of my fingers would reveal short, uneven nails and torn cuticles as I always seem to pick at them.
> 
> BTW, where's Nato??? Has she left us again. NATO, WHERE ARE YOU????

We should! :thumbup: Where IS Nato? Hmph! I will drag her back if I have to!


AFM... I have some gorgeous BFP's right now... but they're all fake! I'm loving seeing them, but so sad they mean nothing (other than I took the shot right)! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Megg, they woman I hiked with today did 3 rounds of Clomid and IUI. On her third round, they also gave her a trigger shot. That was the cycle she got her BFP!!! Oh, I hope you get knocked up tomorrow! 

This upcoming week we have:

Monday - Megg's IUI
Tuesday - Cesca's appointment, Cazza's test
Wednesday - Hearty's MRI

Anything else this week ladies? 

Dear Week,

The disco ladies are requesting that you provide them all with good news. We appreciate your understanding and effort in this matter.

Sincerely,
The Disco Crew


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, they woman I hiked with today did 3 rounds of Clomid and IUI. On her third round, they also gave her a trigger shot. That was the cycle she got her BFP!!! Oh, I hope you get knocked up tomorrow!
> 
> This upcoming week we have:
> 
> Monday - Megg's IUI
> Tuesday - Cesca's appointment, Cazza's test
> Wednesday - Hearty's MRI
> 
> Anything else this week ladies?
> 
> Dear Week,
> 
> The disco ladies are requesting that you provide them all with good news. We appreciate your understanding and effort in this matter.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The Disco Crew

That's fantastic! I wish her all the best and hope she gets her sticky BFP along side the rest of us really soon! :hugs: to you and her! You're a great friend, Amanda!

Dear Week... I agree with everything she said! PLEASE?


----------



## heart tree

I forgot to mention a few ladies...

Dazed :hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling so down. We'll never leave you behind, even if you aren't trying right now!

Yogi, I hope AF comes for you soon (or your BFP) so you can also move on. I know too well how long this state of limbo feels.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Megg, Hearty!
I'm not too terribly upset about it. I guess its just not my time yet. I'm just going to focus on work, hubby and my furbabies for the time being and if something happens, it happens. Once November rolls around, I will get to going back to being a little bunny!

Good luck tomorrow Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! I truly hope you're on the preggo side before you get a chance to get back to it like a bunny! :)


----------



## yogi77

Thanks Hearty, I thought I had my emotions in check the past couple of weeks but then this weekend I've been a complete wreck about the whole thing again...just want to move on already.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Cesca, :hug: to you. I agree with the words of wisdom the disco ladies have bestowed upon you and my thoughts are with you and your bean. I hope you don't have any more bleeding before your scan on Tuesday. If you do, is there any way you could go to A&E and get a scan right away? Thinking of you. :hugs:

Hearty, it sounds like a lovely day and your friend is so lucky to have you during this time. 

Vicky, omg your sister's boyfriend sounds like such a jerk! I cannot believe he strung her along for that long!! It's so selfish! Aargh.

Dazed, enjoy the stress free time of NTNP. I wish I were doing that again sometimes! And who knows, some people have better luck while NTNP! 

:wave: to everyone. I'm feeling rather blah, I am mad at my body right now. I don't see why I couldn't get a postive OPK. I just keep thinking, I'm young, I eat (fairly) well and exercise, I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't eat red meat, I take my vitamins, and I've been temping, sticking my finger up my fanjita daily, and POAS multiple times a day. I'm so familiar with my reproductive system it's probably a little bit strange. I've had sex 5 days in a row. And I'm not even ovulating, much less waiting for a BFP. Harumph. 
Sorry, I know my problems are miniscule but I can't help feeling a bit down. Normally I'm pretty optimistic but this OPK thing has me feeling down.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: about sticking your finger up your fanjita daily.....sorry, but that made me laugh! :) 

If only there was a manual to our bodies! :hugs: to you Allie


----------



## Jaymes

Oh Allie, fxed for you babe!



heart tree said:


> Megg, they woman I hiked with today did 3 rounds of Clomid and IUI. On her third round, they also gave her a trigger shot. That was the cycle she got her BFP!!! Oh, I hope you get knocked up tomorrow!
> 
> This upcoming week we have:
> 
> Monday - Megg's IUI
> Tuesday - Cesca's appointment, Cazza's test
> Wednesday - Hearty's MRI
> 
> Anything else this week ladies?
> 
> Dear Week,
> 
> The disco ladies are requesting that you provide them all with good news. We appreciate your understanding and effort in this matter.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The Disco Crew

I'm having an ultrasound and maybe hear a hb on Friday.


----------



## heart tree

Update:

Monday - Megg's IUI
Tuesday - Cesca's appointment, Cazza's test
Wednesday - Hearty's MRI
Friday - Jaymes's ultrasound

Allie, I can totally relate. Still no Peak on the CBFM nor a positive OPK. I've had 5 days of high readings on the CBFM. I have an almost positive OPK today. Not that I'm trying this month, but I'm so sick of getting my Ov so late. I feel your frustration! 

Yogi, it is such an emotional rollercoaster. Hang in there honey. You'll get AF again and will be back in the saddle again. I know how hard this all is. We all do. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Thank you everyone. :) You're so sweet. I went and had a candlelit bubblebath and read Cosmo and just soaked for ages. I feel better now. Que sera, sera, I guess. 

:hugs: to you Yogi!

Hearty, I'm sorry you have to suffer the same annoyingly long cycles I seem to have developed. Have they always been this long or just since the mcs?

How exciting, Jaymes! :dance:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I want a candlelit bath with Cosmo too. And maybe a few cosmos!

I was on the pill for 17 years. Yup, 17! Basically from high school until I was 33 and went off. I had no idea what my cycles were. Since going off, they have always been long. The first pregnancy, I ovulated on CD29, second pregnancy CD22 and third CD26. It's very annoying! I hope yours get back to normal soon.

If I don't get pregnant easily (assuming my uterus is ok), I think I'm going to do Clomid or injectibles to get my body to ov sooner.


----------



## Megg33k

Clomid is evil! I hates it! :( (not that it matters, just saying)


----------



## heart tree

I know, but waaay less expensive! My friend today gave me the rundown on cost. Injectibles with IUI would be $3000 a cycle. Clomid with IUI is $500 a cycle!


----------



## Jaymes

I did Clomid with IUI for my first pregnancy. It worked well for me.


----------



## Allie84

Hmmm, good food for thought. I don't think my docs will even consider anything for me for awhile. I went to the doctor last week about my long cycles and she said she doesn't think anything's wrong as I'm having periods and have only been ttc 3 cycles. :shrug: I guess we'll see when/if I ovulate this cycle. I would probably consider clomid. I just have a feeling it's not going to be easy for me.

Hearty, one drawback for sure to that long on bc is now you don't have as long of a time period to judge your cycle length with. I think Clomid with IUI sounds like a plan!

One thing I've been wondering is if time of onset of menstruation has anything to do with cycle length. I've had my period since I was 10 (!) and I wonder if that affects fertility at all. Like if my cycles are long because I'm going to run out of eggs sooner or something. I am completely making that up, but I'm finding all kinds of things to be worried about. :blush:


----------



## msarkozi

wow, 10! I was 11 when I got mine. Hang in there Allie, it's gonna happen :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely hang in there, girls! We'll all get there!!! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> I know, but waaay less expensive! My friend today gave me the rundown on cost. Injectibles with IUI would be $3000 a cycle. Clomid with IUI is $500 a cycle!

Whoa! Yeah... That makes sense! Clomid isn't ALWAYS awful... I just hated it! LOL I wish you all the best of luck regardless of which path you choose, and I can't wait to walk it by your side!


----------



## vickyd

Good morning ladies!!

Allie, i got my period when i was 9 as did most of my female family! So far we all get pregnant very easily so i wouldnt worry about that hun!

So Hearty add another event for this week, my US on Thursday!!!! Very busy week indeed!

My sis is in a really bad place, my mom told me that she was crying in bed till early morning. She didnt go to work today and is still in bed....Hearty any advice???????


----------



## vickyd

Megg Good luck today hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Posted the schedule on post #1!


----------



## pregoinnorge

so many things to look forward to this week!!
I was a late bloomer and didn't get my period until my 14th birthday! Seriously, on my birthday!

Megg, your video was awesome! What a great idea to document this adventure! 
Hang in there Allie! Don't you sometimes wish you just didn't KNOW that much about your cycle and your body? So frustrating to be doing everything right and it still won't act how you want it to!

Unfortunately I think the witch is starting to show her ugly face early for me :( I started spotting yesterday and today---nothing much at all---but still. The month I got pregnant I had this too, which I guess can be explained by IB, but I had it in July too where I started spotting about 6 days before my period and it turned out to just be that. I feel pretty down in the dumps this morning :( Not a good way to start a Monday...


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe its NOT the witch though! I still have hope for you, Amy! :hugs: Stay strong!


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks, megg :) I don't even know why I got my hopes up this cycle since we didn't even BD that close to ovulation time. And I told myself that over and over yet I still get hopeful. ugh.


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! We all do! What was your timing like?


----------



## pregoinnorge

i got a very positive ov test on friday, the 3rd on day 14 and a temp spike sun morning so I am pretty sure I ovulated around the 4th, but we bded on wednesday the 1st only that week because I was away for a work trip :( My period should be here this saturday....


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... Could be worse! Only takes 1! :) Maybe you'll have "one night stand" luck! That always seems to work! :haha:

I have almost everything crossed for you! I'll cross the rest before Saturday!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I am so sorry your having a rough time with it all I know it is hard and depressing. I honestly didnt think it would ever happen for me and I'm sitting here with another BFP can't quite believe it was convinced yesterday was some weird blip. I'm sure you are ov but could you ask your dr to check with the blood test or maybe an u/s just to see all is ok. I know I had a lot of problems with spotting and heavy bleeding etc Having the u/s and being told all was ok did really relax me as knew that my body maybe being odd but all was ok. Massive :hugs: to you and I'm here if you need anything.

What an exicting week we have in the disco derail hope this week goes really well for all of us.

Amy dont give up I was convinced AF was on the way because I had some spotting last thurs I was an emotional wreck couldnt stop crying (obviously the hormones) but I got a BFP two days before AF is due.

Yogi I hope you get some answers soon either that the :witch: arrives or you get your :bfp: I know which one I hope you get. 

:hugs:

Megg hope all goes well today I havnt had a chance to write in your journal yet but I did watch your video very cool and so lovely to see and hear you. I think your amazing and very brave my hubby watched it with me and I had to explain what it was all for.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thinking of you today Megg, hope all goes well. :hugs:

Amanda - I love that weekly thingy you have done, I have nothing to add but very excited for the week ahead for all you lovely ladies. :happydance:

Cesca - How are you doing today? I hope your ok and that the bleeding has stopped. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Lucy - Did you re-test? You must be on cloud 9 right now hunny, I now how scary it is but just enjoy the moment of being pregnant, I love it. :cloud9:

Cazza - I cannot beliee you are making us wait until tomorrow *stamps feet* I wish you was testing today, oh well I'll have to wait. Fingers crossed for you gorgeous. :friends:

Amy - I fell preggers the first time from a one night stand (with my Husband of course) :haha: so its completely possible.

Vicky - I hope your sis is ok, I know when I first broke up with my ex I was in such a bad place, I never went to work, I couldnt eat, I didnt even wash and the last thing I wanted was advice from friends, I didnt even want to see anyone, I think those first few weeks are the hardest but it will get easier. I'm sure Amanda will have much better advice. :flower:

Allie - So sorry your having a crap time, I get really frustrated if I ovulate a few days late so I cannot imagine how hard it is for you, will your doc def not give you something to bring on ovualtion? I would push for it!! Big hugs to you.xxxxx

:hi: to everyone else. Wheres Nato????:shrug:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Sass...
My heart really aches for her right now....Ive never gone through anything like that before, before Alex my longest relationship was 6 months and i cant say i was ever that much in love. My dad told me she went for an emergency session with her therapist so hopefully she will be calmer today.... I really wanna kill the *******....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Vicky I really feel her pain and its the worst pain in the world but she will be anew person after going through all this, each day will get easier, just be there for her when she needs you. I was with my ex for 5 years, he was my childhood sweetheart, we cheated with my best friend, it was the worst feeling in the world but he done me a favour because I wouldn't have met my amazing Husband if I was still with him!!!xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy - Did you re-test? You must be on cloud 9 right now hunny, I now how scary it is but just enjoy the moment of being pregnant, I love it

Yep I retested and it was positive I couldnt believe it cant stop looking at it. I feel so happy and exicted but also scared trying to focus on the positive and to not worry. Hubby is so happy its so lovely to see happiness in his eyes again and not sadness. I've been focusing on the difference last time I tested a day after AF was due and the lines were so so faint I wasnt even sure they were there had to do a digital before I knew 100% I was pregnant but this time I tested two days before AF and the lines are definitely there no question so that must be a good sign right. I am so hot never had this kind of heat with my last pregnancy. The funny thing is my mum has always said since I lost the baby that I would be pregnant in sept!!

:hugs:

where is nato?? Hope she comes back soon.


----------



## vickyd

That defo is a silver lining Sass!!!! I hope she meets someone great very soon...


----------



## vickyd

LucyJ said:


> Lucy - Did you re-test? You must be on cloud 9 right now hunny, I now how scary it is but just enjoy the moment of being pregnant, I love it
> 
> Yep I retested and it was positive I couldnt believe it cant stop looking at it. I feel so happy and exicted but also scared trying to focus on the positive and to not worry. Hubby is so happy its so lovely to see happiness in his eyes again and not sadness. I've been focusing on the difference last time I tested a day after AF was due and the lines were so so faint I wasnt even sure they were there had to do a digital before I knew 100% I was pregnant but this time I tested two days before AF and the lines are definitely there no question so that must be a good sign right. I am so hot never had this kind of heat with my last pregnancy. The funny thing is my mum has always said since I lost the baby that I would be pregnant in sept!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> where is nato?? Hope she comes back soon.Click to expand...

LUCE OH My GOD!!!!!!! I was so upset about whats happening with my sis that i completely missed that you got a defo BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy - That is def a fab sign, I think it must put your mind at ease a little knowing this pregnancy already feels so different. Hehe Mums are always right ay!xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thats ok Vicky you've got alot on with your sister I really hope she comes through it and finds a man worthy of her and who can bring her all the happiness is the world.

I'm going to test again tomorrow as thats when AF should of been due but feeling confident that it will be positive again just need to see it I guess to reassure me I've got two tests left that can't be used untill AF is due so will do one tomorrow then one the following day.

Thanks sassy mum's are the best I have a really close relationship with my mum who I've told need as couldnt keep it from her.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww I think thats lovely that you are so close with your Mum, I bet she was over the moon for you both.

I'm 100% confident that your test will be even more positive tomorrow, so happy for you, I just hope you dont leave us as I'll miss you.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah she is I'm her only daughter out of four children yep she has 3 sons so its always been mum and I get the boys although we are a close family but my dad and brothers do drive us nuts sometimes!!!!

No way sassy I'm staying put your totally stuck with me. I would miss you girls way to much and I feel safe here and at home if that makes sense. The only way I'm leaving is with you all in tow :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm the only girl too, but I have only 2 brothers that drive me nuts, sod having 3! But they are sooo protective over me so thats kind of nice! I'm not close with my Mum and it makes me a little sad but we have got so much closer over the last 2 years.

Aww I wish you was leaving with us all in tow, that would be a dream come true.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

It will happen sassy I'm sure of that and untill it does I'm staying with you girls will always be here for you all.

:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sassy_TTC said:


> Cesca - How are you doing today? I hope your ok and that the bleeding has stopped. Thinking of you. :hugs:

I'm doing ok. The bleeding has subsided to a light brown spotting. Not enough to even touch the pad, but it is there every time I wipe. I've also had one or two clots which is quite traumatic :cry:

Still have awful morning sickness though, but I'm just trying to be realistic at the moment. I'm not at work so i've been lying down pretty much for 24 hours in the hope the rest will help.

Anxious about tomorrow.


----------



## vickyd

Cesca honey i think you should try and remain as positive as possible, No cramps and No red blood are very good signs.... Ill keep all my body parts crossed for your scan tomorrow hun!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Cesca, I know what your going through hun we all do, I hope tomorrow comes really really fast and it brings brilliant news.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca really hope that everything is ok thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Lucy - That is def a fab sign, I think it must put your mind at ease a little knowing this pregnancy already feels so different. Hehe Mums are always right ay!xxxx

If you remember my saga from last weekend... No, mum aren't ALWAYS right... just mostly! ;)



prgirl_cesca said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Cesca - How are you doing today? I hope your ok and that the bleeding has stopped. Thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing ok. The bleeding has subsided to a light brown spotting. Not enough to even touch the pad, but it is there every time I wipe. I've also had one or two clots which is quite traumatic :cry:
> 
> Still have awful morning sickness though, but I'm just trying to be realistic at the moment. I'm not at work so i've been lying down pretty much for 24 hours in the hope the rest will help.
> 
> Anxious about tomorrow.Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope for amazing news for you tomorrow!




AFM... Kevin's part of the baby-making is done! I went in with him and even went back with him. We decided that we'd both like to be in the same room during all parts of making our babies, even if its a bit less natural than we'd have liked it to be. The room was creepy... It felt very bizarre... I took pics of the room (not the sample, I'm not that crazy)!!! I'll upload later! LOL

I go in at 10:30... about 1.25 hours! I'm so nervous I could :sick:!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg good luck. I hope it goes really well for you and in two weeks you get your BFP!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh yeh Megg I forgot about that!

How exciting, I cant wait to hear all about it.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck Meggles!

Cesca - I was thinking about you this morning as I was getting ready for work, and I was hoping you put yourself on bed rest, so I am glad to hear you did. Take things easy and don't do anything much at all. Get some rest, and tomorrow you will have your answers. :hugs:

Morning to the rest of the girls


----------



## heart tree

Cesca, it is so good to hear from you. I know we have all been worried for you. Clots can be ok. Some women get clots in their uterus when pregnant. I think Jaymie has one. I had one in my first pregnancy and was told that they can pass (which can be scary) but the baby is ok. That&#8217;s what Amos had happen. Rest is the best thing. Don&#8217;t do anything strenuous. Have someone else do any heavy lifting for you. Good luck tomorrow. I imagine you must feel so scared right now. We are right here with you. 

Allie, I got my period when I was 11. I was visiting my father for 6 weeks. It was my first day at camp and I didn&#8217;t know anyone. We were at the beach and I was in my bathing suit. A boy noticed first and asked me if I had spilled ketchup! The whole camp found out. I had to go home that day and tell my father. The whole experience was mortifying. But I did end up being very popular at the camp. Go figure! I&#8217;m not sure there is a correlation. I&#8217;ve been pregnant 3 times in my mid 30&#8217;s. I wouldn&#8217;t worry.

Amy, I hope it is IB. You never know. Lucy had IB, I had IB. I&#8217;m sure some of the other women did. I totally thought it was AF coming on. 

Vicky, not sure I have any words of wisdom for your sister. She is better off, but she isn&#8217;t necessarily going to realize that for a while. Differing opinions about marriage and babies in a relationship will always end up ruining the relationship. They are core values that usually can&#8217;t be compromised on. Looks like the jerk realized this. Better late than never though. At least she can start to move on. I&#8217;ve had this happen to a few friends and they are now all in better places. It doesn&#8217;t take away the hurt and confusion though. She just needs time. I&#8217;m glad she is seeing a therapist. That was what I was going to recommend. 

Lucy, I wasn&#8217;t even waiting for you to test today because yesterdays was so glaringly positive! It&#8217;s so cute that you are going to test again tomorrow. Honey, you are pregnant! 

Megg, I can&#8217;t wait for the update! I hope it all goes well!!! Thanks for posting all of our upcoming events on the first page. We have a lot going on this week and you are going to kick it off with a bang!

AFM, I got my first peak on my CBFM today. I thought I would as my OPK was almost positive yesterday. Looks like I&#8217;ll Ov today or tomorrow. Just like I though. Right before my appointment on Wednesday. I&#8217;m happy I&#8217;m going to Ov, but mad about 2 things. First being how late it is&#8230;.again. I was hoping my last mc would have changed that. Second is that if I were trying this cycle, Tim and I would have to BD on a Monday. Why do I ALWAYS get my LH surge on a freaking Monday??? Neither one of us are ever in the mood after work on a Monday. So annoying. I guess it doesn't matter, since we won't be doing it tonight. I just hope it isn't on a Monday next cycle (assuming I can try next cycle.)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Girls,

My turn for a bit of advice from you all, we are getting our test results on 2 weeks from our local hopsital for my hysteroscopy and latest bloods they took to check folic acid levels and more clotting issues. I have had nearly every single test now, in fact I'm pretty sure Ive had them all! I'm not sure what my consultant is going to suggest next as last time we saw him he said he would start us on clomid and put us forward for IVF, I dont quite understand why as we have got pregnant 4 times in the last 18 months so we definately dont have fertilty problems!

Now the annoying part, when we was seen at St Marys they said we had to stop trying until we have all the test results, now as far as I'm aware our consultant there is running all the same tests as our local hospital because he wont go by there results, if we fall pregnant in the mean time they wont continue to offer us treatment. I'm confident that if anyone can help they are the right place but we dont want to wait when knowing deep down there's no major issue's!

So do we follow are hearts and start trying again or follow our heads and wait, I dont want to shoot myself in the foot by missing out on treatment from St Marys when people pay thousands and others wait months and months for an appointment there!!

What would you do???xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Certainly hoping you get to try next cycle, Amanda! :hugs:

Sas... I'd be tempted to wait just in case it would preclude you from treatment. But, I totally understand the urge to try again now. I think only you and your OH can answer that! :hugs:

AFM... Its done! 11.5million perfect swimmers chasing up to 6 eggs! It wasn't comfortable, and I'm crampy. But nothing unusual! *hugs* I love you all dearly! Thank you SO much for supporting me in this! xxx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, that is a tough one. Are you sure that they are doing all of the same tests? Also, do you know if you are doing everything you can for your Hughes Syndrome? I would be torn to. If it were me, and I can only speak for me, I think I would wait. As hard as it is, I would want to make sure that they covered everything inside and out. I'm a really cautious person though. I'm really not much of a risk taker. But I'm not you and I wouldn't think less of you for choosing to go for it after you get these results back. It is a really personal decision.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg! Just got a positive OPK now, so I'm on my way to ovulate. Hoping I can catch it next cycle too.

I'm so proud of you! You did it!!! This is so exciting to live through with you. I am envisioning all of those healthy sperm pushing each other out of the way to get to those eggies. There might be some fights inside your uterus, I hope some of those sperm can referee! How psyched are they that they got a free ride through the dreaded cervix. They must be in heaven right now!!!


----------



## Megg33k

They should be! Kevin even got to push the plunger... So, he did my insemination! :cloud9:

I just hope 1 or 2 find an egg to fertilize!


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo megg :happydance: its so exicting we're with you all the way on this.

sassy I dont know that is a really hard one to call part of me thinks go with your heart but on the flip side you dont want to miss out on any treatment could you ring st marys when you've got the results from your local hospital and see what they say. The only think you can do is go through all the options and for you both to make the descision that is right for you. Here for you whatever choice you make :hugs:

Hearty really hope you catch your eggy next month!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i agree with the therapy. Shes been going for 7 months and its helped her get through alot, i spoke to her 3 times after her session and shes stopped crying and i think is doing much better. Shes out with some friends having a drink, must be a good sign eh??

sassy, i would personally wait. Just the thought that i might miss out on possible treatment would freak me out.

Megg WOOHOO!!!! hope 2 weeks time brings the final sticky bean!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Its such a tough one, I know deep downmwe should wait! Yes St Marys are running the same tests, but in a more thorough way, IYGWIM! My consultant at the local hospital is really helpful and I will be put on clexane for my dodgy blood next time I fall as being on just aspirin last time was clearly not enough! I'm such an indecisive person so this is really hard for me :-(


----------



## msarkozi

Sass, I know waiting is so hard to do, but I think in the end you will be happy you waited. It's totally your decision though, and we will be there to support you in whatever you decide. If you look at it as only 30 more days until you have your results, it might be easier, compared to another month or weeks. I like what Lucy said, and is it possible you can call the hospital after you received your other results?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I dont get my results from St Marys for over 8 weeks, yep 2 fricking months or about 3 cycles to be precise!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, man! 2 months?!?! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Totally sucks ay! It will be middle of Nov before we can even think about trying again, grrrrrrrrrr I'm cracking up at the thought ;-(


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy_TTC said:


> I dont get my results from St Marys for over 8 weeks, yep 2 fricking months or about 3 cycles to be precise!xxx

oh sorry, I was looking at the date on your signature, and I thought that's when the test results were. It's really your choice on what you want to do, so you'll just have to make the best decision you can for you. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no sorry thats for my next lot of blood tests at St Marys!xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Sass after my second loss i waited 4 months before trying again. First of all i wanted to have all the tests done and secondly i needed to really heal emotionally and re-connect with DH as a couple. There were times when i got so fustrated and thought WTF? Im 35 for fucks sake, what am i waiting for???? Looking back now, it was the best decision i made. Obviously everyone is different, all i can do is share my story with you!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm just upset that we have already been WTT for over 2 months (3cycles) and now we have to wait even longer! Its just getting me down today.xx


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls :wave:

Wowww u girls have been busy chattin mind you i wouldnt expect any less from you all lol :haha:

Right then where to start

Cesca babes im thinking of you right now & praying that bubba is fine, can i just say that MS is such a good sign that everything is just fine & the bleeding could very well be cheeky bean getting snug into mummy :hugs: really hoping things r perfect tomorrow sweetie xxxx

Heartylicious whoop whoop for the positive OPK get shagging gorgeous xxx

Meggles im en-visioning all those lovely spermies on their way up to sperminate ur beautiful eggs :bunny: also loving the fact that Kevin inseminated them thats just fab what top fella you have their chick xxxxx

Vic's I LOVE MY MANICURED NAILS :rofl: although i dont wake up all glamourous like you think babes unfortunately i am not a mythical creature just normal liccle me :winkwink:. Hope u n bump are fabulous doll? xxxxx

Sass my gorgeous girl, u are in a dilema arent you sweet cheeks bless you :hugs:. Ive got to be honest with you & give you my opinion, if i was in ur position i would wait the 8 weeks, if i had the treatments available to me i'd jump @ the chance and i think knowing you've had the ALL CLEAR from St Mary's of all places would be the best peace of mind out there to any woman who'd had a MC & just think how much more at ease you would feel babes. Although that is just my opinion hunybun & that decision is for u & Danny to make. Whatever u decide were here for u xxxx

Luce im not in the slightest bit shocked that todays test was positive babes u have the biggest BFP on ur hands chick :bfp: loving it!!!!! take it easy ok babe.

Amy i hope it was IB? I had brown spotting last Tuesday & after a day it was back creamy white n clear so i hope its the same for you?? FX'd sweets

AFM: IM OFFICIALLY LATE on my period :happydance: all be it its only a day but still :blush: Im usually clockwork 28 days & bang the witch rears her head 1st think that morning so im actually almost 2 days late & no signs of her showing yayyyy!! gonna test tomorrow after work with OH so pray the witch stays away for me girls ok Lov ya's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck testing tomorrow Cazza, I hope its the BFP you so badly deserve. Let us know as soon as you've done it please.xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Its so hard baby i know. Do whatever feels right for you, and whatever happens no regrets!!


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz, I can't wait for you to test tomorrow! will you show us a picture of your BFP ?


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: yay to being late Caz I so hope you get you BFP tomorrow can't wait for you to test. Hoping and praying that the witch stays away for you!!

Sassy I know it must be so hard for you but hang in there sweetie hopefully you will get answers.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Hey girls :wave:
> 
> Wowww u girls have been busy chattin mind you i wouldnt expect any less from you all lol :haha:
> 
> Right then where to start
> 
> Cesca babes im thinking of you right now & praying that bubba is fine, can i just say that MS is such a good sign that everything is just fine & the bleeding could very well be cheeky bean getting snug into mummy :hugs: really hoping things r perfect tomorrow sweetie xxxx
> 
> Heartylicious whoop whoop for the positive OPK get shagging gorgeous xxx
> 
> Meggles im en-visioning all those lovely spermies on their way up to sperminate ur beautiful eggs :bunny: also loving the fact that Kevin inseminated them thats just fab what top fella you have their chick xxxxx
> 
> Vic's I LOVE MY MANICURED NAILS :rofl: although i dont wake up all glamourous like you think babes unfortunately i am not a mythical creature just normal liccle me :winkwink:. Hope u n bump are fabulous doll? xxxxx
> 
> Sass my gorgeous girl, u are in a dilema arent you sweet cheeks bless you :hugs:. Ive got to be honest with you & give you my opinion, if i was in ur position i would wait the 8 weeks, if i had the treatments available to me i'd jump @ the chance and i think knowing you've had the ALL CLEAR from St Mary's of all places would be the best peace of mind out there to any woman who'd had a MC & just think how much more at ease you would feel babes. Although that is just my opinion hunybun & that decision is for u & Danny to make. Whatever u decide were here for u xxxx
> 
> Luce im not in the slightest bit shocked that todays test was positive babes u have the biggest BFP on ur hands chick :bfp: loving it!!!!! take it easy ok babe.
> 
> Amy i hope it was IB? I had brown spotting last Tuesday & after a day it was back creamy white n clear so i hope its the same for you?? FX'd sweets
> 
> AFM: IM OFFICIALLY LATE on my period :happydance: all be it its only a day but still :blush: Im usually clockwork 28 days & bang the witch rears her head 1st think that morning so im actually almost 2 days late & no signs of her showing yayyyy!! gonna test tomorrow after work with OH so pray the witch stays away for me girls ok Lov ya's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you! He's not so bad most days! LOL

I can't WAIT to see a blaring BFP from you! Late AF is FAB!!! :hugs: I'm so excited! You and Lucy are both knocked up! YAY! :yipee: And, let's just say I am too, dammit! LOL


----------



## cazza22

Thanks Girls i hope its BFP too & ofcourse im gonna post a piccy  FX'd it will the outcome me & OH are so desperate for :shrug:.

Im off to watch the last episode of True Blood on TVSHACK girls (naughty me downloading illegal contents ooopppsss) :haha: cant help myself i just cannot get enough of Eric mmmmmmmmmmm he's yummyyyy!! I'll pop on later ok my lovelies xxxxx Caz xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Watched last night... I'm prepared to discuss when you come back! :)


----------



## cazza22

Well Meggles its just buffering on megavideo im wahayyyy too excited :haha: i hate it when im watching my gorgeous Eric & the bloody thing starts skipping so i let it buffer from start to end & then i suffer no interuptions :winkwink:. 
Im expecting a whole lotta totty in this last episode miss Megg i'll be soooooo dissapointed if i dont gbet to see Erics fine arse b4 this seasons over :rofl:. My god i sound like a complete perv hahahaha xxxx i'll be back in a bit to discuss it babes. Excuse me now while i go & grab a tissue for my drool :smug: c u very soon :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... You might not like this episode then, Caz! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Lucy :happydance:

Good luck Cazza! :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

LucyJ said:


> Allie I'm sure you are ov but could you ask your dr to check with the blood test or maybe an u/s just to see all is ok. I know I had a lot of problems with spotting and heavy bleeding etc Having the u/s and being told all was ok did really relax me as knew that my body maybe being odd but all was ok. Massive :hugs: to you and I'm here if you need anything.

Thank you so much, Lucy! :hugs: I did have an ultrasound while having my mc at the end of the April and all was well. I may harass the docs in a few months, though. Hehe at your testing again today. Has it started to sink in yet?



Sassy_TTC said:


> Allie - So sorry your having a crap time, I get really frustrated if I ovulate a few days late so I cannot imagine how hard it is for you, will your doc def not give you something to bring on ovualtion? I would push for it!! Big hugs to you.xxxxx

The doc last week said they won't give me anything since my longest cycle has been 'only' 47 days. Hopefully I ov soon. I'm frustrated because we've been BDing like MAD this week and I'm too tired to continue like this until ov....(yes, poor me, too much sex :blush:)

Cesca, you've been in my thoughts today, I'm so happy to hear it's only brown now and you are in bed resting. Good luck tomorrow. :hugs:

Megg, omg how freaking exciting, you've been on my mind today too and I'm happy it's all happening, like, right now! That must be quite a feeling.

Sassy, hmm, I'm thinking about this and I think I'm with the other ladies in thinking maybe it's just best to wait. I think in the end you'll feel more confident while TTC while now it might bring about a lot of stress and worry because you don't have the assurance St. Mary's can bring. :hugs:

Hearty, hurray for ovulating!!! I had to laugh about the Monday thing, so true. Honestly BDing is the furthest thing from my mind right now. It figures it came right before your appointment but at least now you're that much closer to next cycle!

Amy, I really hope it's IB for you, FX. If it's the :witch: coming early at leat you can started sooner for next cycle. 

Cazz, I am so excited for you and the suspense is killing me! Woohoo to AF being late. FX for you tomorrow! I hope True Blood was a good one! 

Vicky, it sounds like you're being an excellent sister, and I hope your sis starts to feel better soon. 

I'm so excited about the busy week we have coming up on here!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... You're really delightful, Allie! Thank you! :hugs:

This is the BEST group of ladies!!! I love you all so very much!


----------



## heart tree

Oh my, everyone is so mushy and lovey!!! So cute!

I don't even remember what I read. Caz, I can't wait for you to test tomorrow. My saving grace is that I'm like 9 hours behind you, so it is almost tomorrow for you! I wish I could BD today and tomorrow, but I have to let this egg go since I have my MRI on Wednesday to look at the shape of my uterus. 

Sass, if you decided to wait, I might be trying again for the first time in November too. I realized my family will be visiting the next time I ovulate. I'm not sure how much BD'ing Tim and I will get in. If I'm at all late to Ov next cycle, Tim might also be out of town. I might miss next cycle entirely! Damn!

Don't talk about True Blood! I haven't watched the last episode yet. Hopefully tonight! Can't wait.

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Okay... No True Blood talk yet! Damn! HURRY UP! I NEED to discuss it!


----------



## Dazed

Sass, Hearty... I'm with you in November!


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies, 

Wow I worked today and have a lot to catch up on! 

Allie hang in there, I know how helpless you can feel and how frustrating this can be at times (ok, all the time) but it will happen. :hugs:

Lucy congrats again on another :bfp:! :happydance:

Cesca will be thinking about you tomorrow, I'm sure all is fine...no cramps and no red blood is good. :hugs:

Megg, looking forward to your :bfp: in 2 weeks or less!! So exciting.

Sassy, I know how hard it would be to wait but it really might be for the best in the very long run?? What seems like an agonizing wait right now might not seem like anything in the end when everything works out and you look back on it? 

Cazza good luck with your test tomorrow!!

Hearty congrats on the smiley face, hope you catch it next month! 

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive. I believe I'm 15 dpo and temps are still high. Tested :bfn: this morning. To top it all off I have a lot of ewcm today...wtf???? I don't ever remember having ewcm when AF is due, does anyone know what this is all about? I'm so confused.


----------



## heart tree

Dazed, Sass, we'll get there ladies. Promise. 

Ok Megg, I'll tell Tim he needs to sit down and watch it with me tonight.


----------



## Megg33k

No clue, Yogi! Hmm... It CAN come at AF time... Are we sure you O'd already?

Good, good! Let us know when you've seen it then, Hearty!


----------



## heart tree

I'm not sure Yogi. It could just be your hormones out of whack after the mc. Everything I've read about a mc is that you can't always trust your body following a mc. It is possible to get mixed signals as your hormones regulate. It's so confusing. Maybe wait a few more days and test again?


----------



## Allie84

Yogi I have read of a few people on here getting EWCM before AF. I got it when AF was due last cycle and then got a pos OPK and got AF 14 days later! (Meaning I must have ov'ed right when AF was due :shrug:) Who knows...it def. seems that hormones get out of whack after an mc.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, just finished watching season finales for True Blood and Entourage. I'm ready to discuss.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure Caz must be done by now too! :)

Soooo, what'd you think? Do you still love Bill? (I do! :blush:)


----------



## heart tree

Well, for a minute I hated him. I love Eric, so I was just horrified. But I really do believe Bill loves Sookie. I don't blame her for being mad though. I would be too. What's happening to Lafayette? Poor thing! And what did you think about Tara's hair?


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't hate him, because I don't care at all about Eric! I like to look at him, but he's an ass! LOL I blame her for being mad, because you can't be angry at someone who looks like and talks like Bill when you have a gap in your front teeth that someone could drive a MAC truck through like Sookie does! :rofl: I'm so mean.

Poor, poor Lafayette! I don't know what to think about! I love him... and they just can't leave him be! :(

Tara's hair... First, that's not what it would have looked like if she'd taken scissors to it like that! LOL But, its cute! She's leaving though... I don't know where or why or how, but she's planning to leave at least! 

I actually was sort of pissed about a lot of the episode. The only part I didn't get angry about was Hoyt standing up to his mom and wanting to marry Jessica... but WTF was the weird baby doll in the floor of their new kitchen? :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Oh, I kind of love Eric. A lot. I think he is really sensitive deep down and I really dig it. For me, Bill is a little too mushy at times. You are mean about Sookie! :rofl:

Hmmm...Tara's hair. I wasn't sure if I liked it. Maybe once it grows out a bit. 

I know what you mean about being pissed off though. What's with Crystal/Jason? I don't get it. How can they "love" each other after one shag? Lame. Yeah, Hoyt standing up to his mom and the "intervention" were great! 

The baby doll was odd. I said to Tim "put a doll in a dark room and play eerie music and you automatically have creepy." It was creepy for sure. 

I'm in LOVE with Lafayette. By far my favorite character. He needs to be ok. I can't decide about Jesus. 

Also, I can't decide what I think about Sookie's new people. I'm not sure I like them so far. 

What I did love was the Memoriam at the beginning. It was pretty funny to see how many people (and cats) have died on the show so far.


----------



## Megg33k

LOVED the memoriam! LOL Sookie's new people... err... I don't like it! I'm hating Crystal/Jason. Way lame! I'm happy to see Russell gone for now though.. I hated him A LOT! Bill can be mushy all he wants so long as he keeps that southern accent and gentlemanly way of phrasing things... and the fangs! :blush:


----------



## heart tree

HA! Megg loves Bill! Megg love Bill!!! 

I do love the fangs too. I'll take Eric's, you can have Bill's. See how easy that was? We didn't even have to fight. And Lafayette can be our bestie gay friend. We can share him! 

Ok, off to bed now. Aren't you tired? You've had a long day and it's even later for you than it is for me! Maybe your hcg is wearing off since you are still awake! 

Night night love.


----------



## Megg33k

I do love Bill! And, I love that we didn't have to fight over the fangs! :thumbup: Works for me! Happy to share Lafayette!!!

I don't think its wearing off as much as I took a 2.5 hour nap tonight! :rofl: So, that could be it! Plus, I had to get in my post-IUI :sex:... At least it can feel like we did it ourselves this way! :haha:

G'night, love! xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

So we had the scan and everything is PERFECT! We saw our little beany thing on the screen, measuring right for our dates and with a good heartbeat.

We're both extremely overwhelmed, and if I'm honest; a bit numb. We're so used to bad news there, so used to being put in that little room away from everyone, so used to driving home from the hospital in tears, it feels odd to know that everything for now is ok.

They reckon the bleeding is just implantation or breakthrough bleeding, but if it starts up strong again or goes red I should come straight back. The slight pain i've had yesterday they think is probably from constipation or maybe even a corpus luteal (or something) cyst on my ovary. Which would sounds right with my history of cysts.

I am still resting today before I go back to work, but for now everything looks well. Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## pregoinnorge

That's amazing cesca!!!! You must feel so relieved! The disco girls are all rooting for you :)


----------



## LucyJ

Oh cesca I am so happy for you reading your post has made me well up :cry: been thinking about you and just so happy that all is ok with your little bean and you got good news.

I wish I could come over and give you a huge hug so I'll send a cyber :hugs: instead.

Take it easy today and let that wonderful news sink in!!

:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thanks girls.

And lucy - well done on your BFP. I didn't get a chance to say so yesterday!


----------



## vickyd

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cesca everything will be ok, ok??????


----------



## Dazed

Yay Cesca! I'm so happy everything is ok with you!


----------



## Allie84

That's so wonderful Cesca!!!! I just had to get on here and check before leaving for work. :hugs: I'm so happy! 

Can someone with knowledge of charts have a look at mine please? I had a dip yesterday and a rise today so I'm wondering if I maybe ov'ed yesterday? I don't know if I should have expected more of a rise.


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - I am so happy for you!! That is wonderful news that everything is perfect. Did you get to listen to the heartbeat?

Cazz - we are waiting to hear of your BFP test results :)


----------



## heart tree

Yay Cesca! It seems so early to see a heartbeat. Surely that is a great sign. How far along are you measuring? Just goes to show you how common bleeding is at this point and how it really can be ok!

Allie, you might have Ov'd yesterday. Only time will tell. You need 2 more temp rises to confirm ovulation. 

Where's Cazza? I'm anxiously awaiting her news.


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Mel, we posted at the same time!


----------



## msarkozi

Hi Hearty :flower:


----------



## LucyJ

> And lucy - well done on your BFP. I didn't get a chance to say so yesterday!

Thanks cesca. 

Allie it is starting to sink in but trying not to get to exicted and just take one day at a time. I've got an appointment with my lovely dr a week on thursday hoping she will refer me for an early scan for reassurance. I do feel different this time so hope that is a good sign.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Can't wait to here from cazza!!

:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I didn't get a chance to hear the heartbeat! Or get a picture! It was very much like "oh you're bleeding, ok here's your baby, looks perfect, there's the yolk sac feeding it, heartbeat looks strong...thank you BYE!"

I asked about bpm but they didn't tell me, just said it was good (probably a good thing or i'll be googling like mad) I asked if I looked behind on my dates (7+5 today) and she said they didn't change it today but you never know at the 12 week scan where they take more measurements.

I've just got to trust they do this everyday and knows what is good or bad. I couldn't even tell the heartbeat was flickering or anything because I was trying so hard not to start crying and make my stomach move which would be annoying for them!


----------



## msarkozi

awe that is too bad Cesca. I hate when they rush you out of there. You will totally enjoy your next scan and hearing the heartbeat! Just a few more weeks to go hun! And yes, you are going to be starting to google like crazy and read all the different wives tales......do you think you guys are going to find out the sex, or will you wait?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I'd quite like to...but I understand why the surprise might be nice. For me it's more because I've always imagined myself with girls (I am one of two girls, grew up with girls as family friends etc) so if its a boy i'd quite like being able to get used to it for a couple of months. Not that i'd be disappointed, but it would be strange given I'm very much a girls girl. I've told my husband he can make the decision on the day and i'll stick with it!!


----------



## msarkozi

There is definitely pros and cons to waiting and finding out. I think that if a person does find out, it's still going to be a surprise when you see the baby, as you don't know what they are going to look like, or if it has all of it's fingers and toes or anything like that. When is your due date?

Again, I am SO SO happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

28th April, unless they move me at my dating scan.

I just hope and pray this is it and all will be ok. It was so strange having her point out the yolk sac feeding the baby when last time my body couldn't even produce a yolk sac in the first place.


----------



## msarkozi

I have very high hopes for you! Things are already going great for you, so I bet you will have a healthy baby come April 28th :) I bet that was priceless to see that on the screen. Now just to get to your 12 week scan!! :)


----------



## heart tree

Where is Cazza??? I'm getting a little worried!


----------



## LucyJ

She said she was going to test after work with OH so she maynot have tested yet really hope everythings alright as well.

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy!!! I forgot she was testing after work. She isn't going to use FMU though! I hope it is a BFP today!!!


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS Cesca!!! :hugs:

Can't wait to hear from Caz!


----------



## msarkozi

How many hours ahead is Caz from us? I am an hour ahead of you Hearty....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Its 17:41 here Mel, I'm off to read what all you chatter boxes have been posting all day.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Dam I hate having to work I miss all the good news and chatter.

Cesca- CONGRATULATIONS, See what did I tell you I knew it was all going to be ok I just had a good feeling, I'm over the moon for you hunny. Cant wait until your 12 week so we can see a pic of your bubba.

Hope your all doing ok, cant wait to hear from Cazza.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Is she in the same area as you Sass? I know there is 7 hours between you and I.....so she should be home soon to test I would think......I'm so impatient, lol! 

Hope you had a great day Sass :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

It is 6:11pm in the UK here so I imagine if she was testing after work it will be very soon.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

As the UK is soooooo small its the same time for anyone that lives here unlike the US, Caz only lives about 4 hours from me!!xxx


----------



## heart tree

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Allie84

I'm on my lunch break just now and I had to get online to what Cazz had posted, but no news yet! The suspense is killing me too, Hearty! She must be off of work by now....

I hope everyone is having a good day. :)

Thanks for info on my temps hearty, I guess I will wait two days until I get my hopes up!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Lucy, Sassy, Vicky and Hearty! :wave: I see we are all watching the thread with baited breath! :haha: How are you girlies today?


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Allie and all other girls! I'm ok. I keep popping in to check in. Trying to do work though LOL!

Getting nervous about my MRI tomorrow. Not nervous about the actual procedure as I've had them before and they are painless. Just nervous about the results. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Megg33k

Dammit, Caz! POST! LOL

Speaking of missing people... I've just FB'd Nato! I'll drag her back kicking and screaming if I must!

I have every faith that your uterus will be fine, Amanda! I think this is just one of those "doc said something awful that scared the shit out of me for no reason" situations! Can't wait for your result!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, I was going to contact Nato too. We'll get her back kicking and screaming if we have to. I wonder if she got AF. She was due. She might be feeling down right now. I imagine we would have heard if she got her BFP.


----------



## vickyd

Hi guys! Had such a long day at work....We had our Spanish Distributor with some of his big clients visiting and their english is soooo bad that the meetings were exhasting! Thankfully my dad came to pick me up so at least i was home very quickly!

Ive been a bit worried today also cause ive been having this pain in my lower (right side) abdomen since last night. Its like a sharp pain that is on and off and then like a throbbing pain continously for 15 minutes. I havent called doc since im seeing him Thursday but its kind of freaking me out...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girlies,

I'm all good ta, its so misery here today, grey and rainy, yuck!

God I'm so dull, I have nothing TTC to add, ermmm I'm on CD7 and nothing at all to report, oh and I havent :sex: with the hubby in sooooooo long! Poor man :wacko:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky, I hope its nothing serious, maybe just Bubba getting nice and comfy. Hows your sis doing today?xxxx


----------



## vickyd

She was doing ok all day, she went to work and a friend of ours who went to see her said that she seemed really ok. Now that i called her she was crying again cause she was thinking that she has to go back to the flat and pack all the furniture and shit she has. I offered to do it all but she says she wants to make sure that we take everything she paid for so she has to be there. Its gonna be a rough weekend for sure...


----------



## Megg33k

Could be baby sticking something or another where it doesn't go, Vic! :hugs: Call the doc if you're really freaked out though. Better safe than sorry!

I thought the same thing about Nato, Hearty. I messaged her... I'll post if she writes back.

Sassy... My life got a lot less exciting when I got the insemination done! LOL I totally understand!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

I'm just relaxing on sofa waiting for hubby to come back so we can eat I am so hungry!! Had a long chat with my mum.

Vicky I'm sure all is ok just little one getting comfy but if your stressing ring your doc for reassurance.

Its wet here to sassy its getting darker so much earlier as well.

Hearty hope all goes well with mri will be thinking of you.

Have been thinking about nato too was wondering whether to fb her so glad you've contacted her megg let us know if you here anything and send our love!!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I've heard the corpus luteum cyst which provides hormones (progesterone?) to the baby can be the cause of this sort of pain. If you keep feeling it, call hot doc. It could also just be your uterus stretching to accommodate the babe.


----------



## LucyJ

Im feeling scared just been to the toilet and have some slight brown spotting!!


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls :wave:

Sooooo sorry ive kept you all waiting i didnt finish work till 5.30 & got home @ 6.30 so this is as quick as i could be lol.

Well i did 2 tests not with fmu but with the most diluted pee in the world lol & well i got these :blush:


https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=116335&stc=1&d=1284488027

:cloud9:

Gotta say though im not crazy jumping in the air, im 14dpo going off my most positive OPK & 2 days late for AF so i was expecting some fabulous bright pink lines? I think these look rather faint :shrug: Im keeping my feet grounded & not telling a soul untill i see some fabulous lines or a 3+ on a digi :winkwink:. So keep ur fingers n toesies crossed for now and i'll keep ya'll updated on the line situation :thumbup:. Thanks for all ur support girls i dont know what i'd do without you all :hugs:. 

How are we all today?

Cesca that is such great news sweet pea im chuffed to bits for you.:happydance:

MEGG & HEARTY aaarrgghhhh ive just had to skip through ALL those posts so you didnt give it away hahaha i didnt watch because the stupid thing wouldnt load ggggrrrrr :growlmad: it kept throwing me out!! Im gonna try again tonight tho because its killing me knowing you 2 know & i dont :haha:. I read somethin about Tara's hair and then skipped 2 pages so i dint read anything else :rofl:

hey everyone else :bunny: WHERE'S Nato??? xxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







RSCN0304-2.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 99


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aw Vicky, I think maybe getting her stuff will help, it will be crap doing it but after its like theres no going back, if that makes any sense!

How you feeling Lucy? Smiling from ear to ear I bet! xxx

Yeh I wondered the same about Nato, I hope shes ok.

What time will it be here tomorrow Hearty when you have you MRI?? I hope it all goes well, I will be thinking of you of course hunny.xx

I just had my dinner, spicy chicken tortilla with veggy rice - yummy! 

PS. Is it Friday yet, this week if dragging already!xxx


----------



## heart tree

CAZZA!!!! Those are totally positive!!!!! CONGRATS BABE!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Cazza, thats fab hunny, sooooo happy for you. What a great week for us disco girlies.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy - Please stay calm, brown spotting is nothing to worry about especially as its still really early, its still prob IB. Put your feet up hunny and get your hubby to do dinner. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! :bfp: CAZ!!! :hugs: OMG! OMG! OMG! :wohoo:

YOU don't have to go crazy jumping up and down... I'll do it for you!!! :yipee:


----------



## cazza22

Luce i bet bubs is getting snug as a bug babes :smug: dont worry about brown its just old blood, if it gets heavy u need to put your feet up & rest sweets, My old MW told me its also a sign that you may have overdone it during the day? I hope ur ok chicken xxxx Lov Caz xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Luce, sorry, I missed your post. Brown spotting is nothing. It is most likely IB.


----------



## LucyJ

Yay cazza they are so positive so happy for you sweetie :happydance::happydance:

Thanks sassy, I'm trying to stay calm hoping its nothing I was feeling so happy and positive and it just shaken me a bit.


----------



## cazza22

Awwwww thanks girls :hugs: do you see what i mean about them not being dark though?? OMG im stressing already!! right im gonna stop hehe xxx Im so glad i have you girls to talk to because i just wanna explode n tell everyone but i wont im keeping quiet (for now anyways) :blush: xxxxxxx Lov you all


----------



## heart tree

Cazza, the lines don't have to be dark. They are there, that's all that matters. Let's not forget Vicky's levels and how freaked out she was that she was going to have an early loss. The numbers don't mean much at this point, nor does the darkness of the lines. I've never even gotten a BFP at 14dpo. It usually takes me until 15dpo to see the lines. You have nothing to worry about!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> OMG! :bfp: CAZ!!! :hugs: OMG! OMG! OMG! :wohoo:
> 
> YOU don't have to go crazy jumping up and down... I'll do it for you!!! :yipee:

hahaha love this meggles xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Cazza I think those lines look great for 14dpo and it not being FMU! Take each day as it comes and enjoy being pregnant!xxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Right Sass, let's remind Cazz that it was diluted pee at the end of the day. Test tomorrow with FMU and see what you get. Not that it matters. You got yourself knocked up. Here's to a very, very sticky bean!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Lucy I can imagine how scared you are, seems we are all good at giving advice on here but really hard to take it when we are the ones in the siutation. Have a hot bath and early night, tomorrows always a new day.xx


----------



## cazza22

heart tree said:


> Cazza, the lines don't have to be dark. They are there, that's all that matters. Let's not forget Vicky's levels and how freaked out she was that she was going to have an early loss. The numbers don't mean much at this point, nor does the darkness of the lines. I've never even gotten a BFP at 14dpo. It usually takes me until 15dpo to see the lines. You have nothing to worry about!!! I'm so excited for you!

Thanks huny, ur always the wise one :kiss:. & U always say the right things. Snuggles heading your way xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls!


----------



## cazza22

Awwww thanks you 2 ur the best xxxxxxxxx

Luce are you ok babes?? i know that worrying feeling but round about now bubs should be getting comfy & arent you due on ur period tomorrow babes?? maybe its breakthrough bleed?? Sending much love xxxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

CAZZ!!! Those lines are fab for end of day pee!!! Congratulations!

Lucy - don't worry if its light. Just take it easy as its probably implantation.


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I'm feeling better now thanks to you lovely girls. I was due on today caz. Hubby did food and I'm going to relax and stay calm I know your all right guess I needed the reassurance. You are a wonderful bunch of ladies and I am so happy to have you all to turn and to be there for as well.


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz - so friggin exciting!!! Congrats girl on the BFP!!!! 

Vicky - I think it is just the stretching pains. I get them all the time in my lower abdomen...kind of annoying

Luce - try to take it easy hun! Just keep relaxing....I don't think it is anything to worry about, and just keep your eye on it (but don't be running back and forth to the washroom to check, as you will drive yourself crazy...just when you actually have to go)


----------



## vickyd

Thanks girls for your reassuring words!!! I decided im not gonna call doc, im thinking no spotting so it cant be that serious... I need to save my calls for important stuff or else in the end ill be like the boy who cried wolf!!

Cazz WOOHOO!!!!!!!! Im sure your next test will have a super dark line!!!!

Hearty hope youre not freaking out about tomorrow babes, ill be crosssing all body parts that everything is perfect babes! Please keep us updated!


----------



## heart tree

I'm hoping my news will be just as good as everyone else's this week. Please, please let it be as good. 

Vicky, you have your US on Thursday so hopefully doc can give you some insight into the pain.

It is so sad how every spot of blood, every sensation in our bodies, even faint lines on an HPT cause a frenzy of worry within us. I guess this is just a part of the process that we have to get used to. None of these things mean anything is wrong, but I think given all of our histories, it is impossible not to worry about every little thing. The only thing we can do is talk about our concerns and get reassurance.

I can't believe how many preggos we have in the Disco thread. When we started, we had none! Let's keep the good news coming!!!


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> Hi guys! Had such a long day at work....We had our Spanish Distributor with some of his big clients visiting and their english is soooo bad that the meetings were exhasting! Thankfully my dad came to pick me up so at least i was home very quickly!
> 
> Ive been a bit worried today also cause ive been having this pain in my lower (right side) abdomen since last night. Its like a sharp pain that is on and off and then like a throbbing pain continously for 15 minutes. I havent called doc since im seeing him Thursday but its kind of freaking me out...

OMG!!! I've had the same thing on and off for a couple of weeks now?
Just like a pin being stuck in me sometimes and other times its just like a painful throbbing in my right hand side? WTF is it??

When i had my scan last tues the sonographer said there was nothing obvious there, i did wonder for a while if i'd got appendicitis:blush:!!

It certainly doesn't feel like stretching, i wonder if its an ovary thing? Hum?

Nice one Cazza! Congrats to you :happydance: x

Good luck for scan hearty :hugs:

Congrats again to Lucy :happydance:

Hi to all xx


----------



## vickyd

Roonsma what a relief that were both feeling it PHEW!!!!!!!!

I was thinking maybe intestinal????? I have been going to the loo but not as often and not as easily as i would like to (OMG im publicly talking about bowel movements...).... Or maybe its just the uterus stretching....Who knows??????? Ill have an answer on Thursday!

Hearty it sucks that were all so paranoid all the time...During my first pregnancy i was excersising, lifting heavy objects, when i was in pain id just pop a paracetamol ect ect...!!!! Now i only wear white undies so that i can see clearly if theres blood, i freaked out last night cause i only got up to pee twice and the list of paranoia goes on and on...!!!

PLEASE LET HEARTY'S MRI GO WELL DISCO GODESS PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

Vicky, you could be on to something with the intestines?! I've been hit by cronic IBS (can't believe i just said that in public)! :haha:

Will you let me know if you find out anything on Thurs, i don't see my MW until next Thurs and if i go to the Docs again i swear they'll section me! x

Thanks Hun x


----------



## vickyd

Dont worry ill let you know as soon as i find out whats going on!!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Cazz - I am so excited for you!!!

Vicky - I think the other girls are right :) Stay relaxed (even though seeing your hot doctor probably wouldn't be a bad thing, no? ;))

Lucy - I hope all is OK. Take it easy!

Hearty - good luck tomorrow! We'll be thinking of you. I'm sure everything will be OK - and it's great that you're doing all the investigating you can to get that healthy baby in the future. 

AF hasn't shown yet, but I was spotting on Sunday and Monday but nothing today. who knows what the heck is going on. I tested this morning with a IC at 10 DPO (i know, i know) and I got a super weird result - both tests (yeah, i wasted TWO tests) came up with a pretty obvious line, but it was SUPER thin, but had color. My husband could even see it. But of course I spent an hour googling evaporation lines and I came to the conclusion it must be that. 
I am headed to Amsterdam this weekend for a work trip, but I am going a couple days early to hang out with some old friends. AF is due Friday, so we'll see if I'll be drinking Heineken ;) I sound like an alcoholic!

OK enough about me! I am so happy with all the good news in the disco thread this week!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Amy, how wonderful would that be for another BFP! I hope one is on it's way for you :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I really hope your going to make it a hatrick for the disco girls getting preggo this week, good luck.xxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god Amy, it sounds like a BFP to me too! Can you post pics?


----------



## LucyJ

Amy keeping fingers crossed for you really hope its another BFP for the disco girls!! :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

i guess i'll test again in the morning and waste another IC. My iphone camera sucks big time, and I have lost the USB cable for my phone. Maybe I could scan it at work? That wouldn't be awkward or anything! :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

this thread is just full of good news lately....let's finish the week off with some more good news Hearty, Jaymes and Vicky! :)


----------



## yogi77

wow so much good news today, how exciting!! congrats to everyone on their :bfp: and soon to be :bfp:'s, and yay cesca for a healthy bean!

I do have good news, but it's not because I got a BFP... it's because AF has arrived! It's my first one after my mc, one month later, so I'm very relieved that everything is on schedule. Now I'm back to waiting to ov. I have a feeling this is going to be a looooooong month.

I never thought I'd be happy to see the :witch: LOL.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Yogi, I am sorry she arrived, but I am happy that she did so you can continue on! October will be a great month as well, especially since it is getting a little colder here in Canada (well it is in Northern Alberta anyway), and it's a good time to find ways to keep warm :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi sorry the :witch: got you but at least you know and you can move onto next month really hope its your month.

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, I actually think it is great news you got AF. Your body is healing quickly and now you have one cycle under your belt before trying. The first AF after a mc is the only one I'm ever happy to see!


----------



## yogi77

Thanks ladies! I hope I can get a bfp again one day soon. :hugs:

And yes, it is already getting chilly here too! A good time of year to curl up by the fireplace and get down to :sex:!


----------



## Allie84

Omg Cazz!!! :happydance: That is one definite BFP!! :) :yipee: I'm sooo happy and excited for you. I think that's a fantastic line for diluted evening urine. :dance: :hugs: 

Amy, that is sounding super promising as well! Do the lines not show up with your iphone? I'm really wanting to examine lines lol. Either way FX for you, it sounds like your 'one night stand' may have done the trick! :hugs:

Lucy, it doesn't sound like anything to worry about and I second everything everyone said. I hope you had a relaxing evening. :hugs:

Hearty, good luck tomorrow with your MRI, I will be thinking of you! :hugs:

Hurray for AF arriving, Yogi!

All of this news has really just made my day! :hugs: to all


----------



## Megg33k

This is going great! Hearty's MRI is sure to be ace! And, what's this about Amy probably being preggo too? Hmm??? :yipee:


----------



## Jaymes

Hi girls. Sorry I've not been posting. I have been reading. I have been so tired that after work and after school activities I have no energy to get on the computer. Hugs and love to you all!


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks, my MRI is in 10 hours more or less. It is at 8:15am California time. I think that is 4pm for you UK ladies. I don't know that I'll get the results right away. I'm sure they have to be sent to my doctor and then he'll call me. Hopefully he'll call me tomorrow though. Of course I'll keep you updated. 

Have a great day on Wednesday!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty babes good luck today!!!!!! Ill be thinking about ya!


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, Amanda! :hugs: Good luck, chick!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thinking of you today Amanda, I hope all goes well. Big hugs and Mr. Cute Fuzzy Face sends you a big sloppy kiss.xxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck today xxx


----------



## Megg33k

This is going to sound completely crazy but...

On FB tonight... instead of the normal ads down the right side of my page... there was this picture I'm attaching. It was shown twice, one on top of the other. I just checked, and they're totally back to normal. WTF? There was NO ad... No words... No link... NOTHING! Just this exact picture TWICE! 

My apologies to whoever this child belongs to and my posting him randomly on the internet... but he wasn't invited to my FB page... so, its only fair! Perhaps he's mine? And, I'll have 2 of him? He's adorable... and he does look a bit like me! LOL

Edit: Photo removed. Mystery solved... sort of! I know who he is... a FB friend took the photo... but I don't know WHY or HOW he appeared in my adspace on FB! :shrug: I shall take it as a sign!


----------



## cazza22

Amy this is soooo exciting I so hope it's BFP! I'll b checkin on you babes xxx

hearty I'm thinking of you sweet cheeks xxx

hey everyone else :wave: xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hope all goes well for you today Amanda will be thinking of you :hugs:

Megg thats is so weird maybe its a sign.

:hi: everyone

AFM: Spotting has stopped and feeling more relaxed today just trying to be positive now wheres that fastforward button!!

:hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Good luck Amanda, sending positive vibes across the big pond.

Congrats to everyone with BFP. This thread is having such good news..... LucyJ, glad you are feeling more relaxed as everyone is saying i'm sure the spotting is just IB, nothing more, I read that around the time AF is due, spotting is quite commonplace so it might be that also. I know how worrying it is though, but relax and put your feet up.

Where's Nato? Hope she's ok?

Mone


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good luck Amanda! Stay positive!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks minniemone,

I've managed to get an appointment to see my dr to day more for reassurance than anything.

Not sure where Nato's gone but really hope she's ok and will be back with us soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thats excellent news Lucy, glad your feeling a little more relaxed.xxxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm so happy the bleeding stopped Lucy! Just enjoy being preggers ;)


----------



## msarkozi

glad to hear the bleeding has stopped Luce. 

good luck today Hearty


----------



## yogi77

Good luck today Hearty! :hugs:

Sounds like good news Lucy, hope your dr appt goes well.


----------



## Jaymes

Hearty, it is 11:15 here, so I assume it is 8:15 there. My thoughts and prayers are with you right now.


----------



## LucyJ

Dr's went well thanks she's really lovely and just reassured me telling me that nothing I did last time caused me to loss the baby and theres no reason why it should happen again. She said to take things easy but not wrap myself in cotton wool and if I'm concerened then to come in and see her. Shes also referred me for an early scan to reassure me as the u/s lady I saw couple of months ago said she would do a reassurance scan for me so thats good.

I guess I just need to relax and take things easy and hopefully the next 8 weeks will fly by. Trying to keep my mind on out things which is easier said than done.

Hope all is going well for hearty.

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. Lucy, that's wonderful news. I really have a good feeling about your bean. Remember I said I had a sense about things? Yours seems to be coming through loud and clear for me. 

I'm done with the MRI. If you've never had one done, they are a pretty simple procedure. I've had them done for a hip and wrist issue I had years ago so knew what to expect. Now I'm just waiting for the results from my doctor. Will keep you all posted. Thanks so much for all of your well wishes. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Glad they reassured you, Luce! :hugs:

FX'd for good news, Amanda! :)


----------



## Megg33k

My chart only seems to look like ovulation was even a possibility if I take out temps prior to CD9. What do I do? :( I'm starting to think I didn't ovulate and all my PMA is going out the window! :cry:


----------



## LucyJ

> Hi ladies. Lucy, that's wonderful news. I really have a good feeling about your bean. Remember I said I had a sense about things? Yours seems to be coming through loud and clear for me.

Awww thanks I really hope so its funny you say that you have sense as my mum keeps saying she has a good feeling that all will be ok and she didnt have the same feeling last time. Your senses fill me with confidence so thank you :hugs:

Glad mri went ok do you know when you will hear from dr? Hope you dont have to wait to long.


----------



## heart tree

Luce, I have no idea when the doc will call. I'm glued to my cell phone right now.

Megg, I don't know what to say! I think it is highly possible that CD 12 will be Ov day. A few more temps will confirm. I've had charts like this and eventually it made the day that for you is CD 12 my Ov day. Keep the PMA honey, it isn't a foregone conclusion that you didn't ov!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Hearty! Do we think it would help to remove the temps before CD9 then? I'm never going to get CH's with those high ones throwing it off, ya know?

I'd have the cell glued to my hand, I think! LOL


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg I have no idea about temps, I always use to ask you! Big hugs though hun.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Glad you MRI went well Amanda, I hope its all good news. Fingers crossed.xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! Big hugs back!

Hearty says (in my journal) to leave all the temps in)... So that's what I'm going to do, I suppose.


----------



## heart tree

See what other ladies think. I'm only an expert of my own charts (barely).


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! lol


----------



## Allie84

That's great news Lucy! :hugs:

I'm happy your MRI is over, Hearty. I have had one done as well and it's not so bad, but I know the waiting is what sucks. :hugs:

Megg, I posted in your journal. PMA headed your way!! :hugs:

Back to work.....I need my daily lunch time dose of BnB to get me through the afternoon! :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hearty - Glad it wasn't too scary, fingers crossed for good results.

Lucy - Lucky you with your early scan! Damn that NHS postcode lottery!! That'll be such a good weight off your mind.

Megg - I'm sorry I don't know anything about temps, but please don't lose your PMA! :hug:


----------



## LucyJ

The lady who said she'd do it for me doesn't normaly do pregnancy scans but she said for me she would do one so I'm so lucky all I had to do was tell my dr (who she knew so think that helped) and she would see me.

Megg I dont know much about charting but am sending you loads of PMA!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey where's everyone gone??? I hope you preggo ladies haven't left already, I will hunt you down one by one and bring you all back!xxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! thats brilliant news - turn my back for a second and you nudge way ahead - i thought we had a deal both to get bfp this month, i let you down. 

Mone, Ive been sanding floors and have sawdust stuck to my hair - very glam. Im off to crete on Friday so wont be around till i get back due to being on floor sanding duty.

Hi cazza great to see you back, not sure what youve been up to cos i only had time to read a few pages back, hope youre well disco kid 

Hearty - glad the MRI is over, gimme results. Theyd better not make you wait or i will get them 

when are you testing megg? eyes crossed for ya poppet

i have no photos of sticks ive peed on to post so does anyone want to see my new bathroom? 

i will show you good.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.png
File size: 262.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! thats brilliant news - turn my back for a second and you nudge way ahead - i thought we had a deal both to get bfp this month, i let you down.

Thanks sweeite you havent let me down next month will work for me as well you go for it then we can compare notes I can be a fountain of knowledge for you!!

Love the bathroom looks very posh. Hope you have a fab time in crete. Sun, sea and relaxation sounds like a perfect combination for baby making :winkwink:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thats one lush bathroom, better than any BFP....................well for now anyway. xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

YAY for your preggy ticker Lucy, sooooo excited for you.xxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey Chickas!!!

I just got back from dinner with my sis and a girlfriend, we had a night of bashing her ex and she seems to be in better spirits for it! I had too much cheese and now ive got smelly gas which will for sure turn on Alex big time...

Hearty, glad the MRI is over now lets all join hands and pray for a good result!!

Megg honey i know nothing about charting but i thought the doc told you theres no way you didnt ovulate....Maybe this charting thing while on injectables and trigger shots doesnt really work?

Nato love the bathroom piccie, post some more!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hi Nato, welcome back!!! Love the new bathroom. It will allow you to pee on sticks in style!


----------



## NatoPMT

deal Luce, yes yes i will ask you questions. when did it arrive then, the last i read you were threatening af, what day did you test in the end? Your doc sounds great

haha sassy. damnit i have a new house and no baby to put in it. no fair. 

will post some more when theres not 3 tons of cardboard and a fine film of sawdust on everything Vic. I love a bit of ex-bashing. tell alex welcome to the joys of having a gassy pregnant other half. then do a trumpet to make your point.


----------



## NatoPMT

Ooo yes Hearty. POAS in french cabinet stylee. 

i have to go and pack. i dont want to. Im such a sulker, even about holiday packing (i have put on half a stone since Cairo last year and refuse to try on my bikini)


----------



## vickyd

Hmmm actually ive always been gassy....I loveeee cheese but it gives me terrible gas for years now!!! Me and Alex have a special relationship, we fart and burp in front of eachother and have been doing since about 1 month into our relationship!!!


----------



## LucyJ

I tested on sunday in the end as my body was doing weird things I decided I was going to test so I knew it was a bfn and then my body would stop messing with me shows how much I know as it was positive couldnt belive it then tested the next morning and did two the day after that what am I like!! Think its just about sinking in and I'm trying to staying positive figure too much worry and stress will be bad for me so keeping busy as much as poss I so hope the next 8 weeks go by quickly!!

Have fun with the packing.

Vicky glad your sister is doing better ex-bashing is always good. You've got to be comfortable with each other it sounds like you and alex are!!


----------



## MinnieMone

ha, i remember i did nothing but pump when preggos, and eat.... lovely

Fab bathroom Nato, I have a dressing table similar, it was the best find ever in a junk shop, cost me a tenner, it's got the original mirror but the rest is pretty bashed up, but i reckon it's just shabby chic. lucky thing off on holiday - ah i love packing, roll don't fold you'll get loads more in. 

got AF today, so happy, if i get pregnant this month it i should be testing around oct 16th, the day i got my first BFP last year.... where has the time gone!

oh and the reason i only have around 7 months left (sorry I can't remember who asked me), is that I am 44, will be 45 in april and don't want to carry on after that. sure i will change my mind nearer the time, but for the moment that is my cut off. not putting pressure on myself then ! haa.... hopefully I'll have one more chance. not on a downer about it, it is what it is right..... 

hearty, glad the scan went ok...... fx'd hun for the results.

right, footie has finished, martin has dashed off to make a call, so i'm going to commandeer the telly for a bit, then early night.... AF pain kicked in big time, gets it's normal being so bloody late....

night all.


----------



## yogi77

Nato, love the bathroom, what a stylish POAS backdrop. 

Let's get our bfp's together next month. 

I wish I was going on vacation too!! It's rainy and dreary here...I'm getting ready for our "west coast" winter...it's 8 months of clouds and rain. People are flocking to the stores to buy fake sunlamps to keep from getting depressed because of the dreary weather.


----------



## Megg33k

Love the bathroom! :)

I'm testing... every day? I should be getting true results as of Monday or so! :happydance:

Perhaps it doesn't work right with the meds, Vicky. I don't know! I'll just assume that maybe it doesn't. He definitely said it was impossible for me to not ovulate. But, a girl can worry, right? LOL


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god Megg! Your doctor told you it was impossible NOT to ovulate??? Why are you worrying doll??? It is a non-issue. You ovulated! Do I have to add a "damn it" to the end of that sentence? I will! Don't make me come to Illinois and gently slap you (don't want to hurt the quints!) ...... Damn It!


----------



## yogi77

Megg stop staring at your chart and listen to the doctor LOL!!!


----------



## Allie84

Nato, great job on the bathroom, you've been remodelling it yourself? 

Yogi, ahh a sun lamp sounds lovely. I think I might get one of those! Seriously...I can't get used to these upper midwest winters.

LOL @ Vicky, at least you enjoyed your dinner! 

Minnie sorry about the AF pains.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Oh my god Megg! Your doctor told you it was impossible NOT to ovulate??? Why are you worrying doll??? It is a non-issue. You ovulated! Do I have to add a "damn it" to the end of that sentence? I will! Don't make me come to Illinois and gently slap you (don't want to hurt the quints!) ...... Damn It!

Yes... :shy: I'm sorry! :flower:

I know, but I can't help it! Its who I am! I told you that I need a therapist! LOL I'd love for you to come to IL.... even if it was to gently slap me........ Damn It! :winkwink:



yogi77 said:


> Megg stop staring at your chart and listen to the doctor LOL!!!

Okay! Okay! I shall stop the insanity! LOL


----------



## yogi77

Allie84 said:


> Nato, great job on the bathroom, you've been remodelling it yourself?
> 
> Yogi, ahh a sun lamp sounds lovely. I think I might get one of those! Seriously...I can't get used to these upper midwest winters.
> 
> LOL @ Vicky, at least you enjoyed your dinner!
> 
> Minnie sorry about the AF pains.

Where do you live Allie?


----------



## heart tree

Remember the bridal shower I'm going to this weekend? There are going to be 2 preggos there and I'm nervous about all the baby talk and my emotions. Well, I emailed the sister of the bride who is also a good friend of mine. I asked her to be my wing woman and asked her if she could check in with me when the conversation turns to pregnancy or babies. She told me she was honored that I asked her. She also congratulated me for proactively taking care of myself and asking for help. She told me I could lean on her as much as I needed to. She is such a doll. I feel so much better knowing I have someone who will be conscious of my feelings. I don't want to make a production out of it, I just want one person to be tuned into me. She totally gets it and I feel blessed.


----------



## Allie84

That must be such a relief, Hearty! It sounds like she will be a great wing woman and comfort if you need it. I too think it's awesome you were proactive in sorting out the shower so you could still attend. Good luck this weekend. :hugs:



yogi77 said:


> Where do you live Allie?

I've been in North Dakota for the past year and can't get used to it. Brrrr.


----------



## yogi77

Good luck at the shower Hearty, you will be much more comfortable with a wing woman there, very good idea. One of my best friends is due in January (we were 2 months apart :cry:) and I am already dreading her baby shower. But there will be a couple of other girls there that know what I went through so I might just let them know that I will probably have a tough time and need some extra support.

I am actually having lunch with this pregnant friend tomorrow and I know she will have a nice bump going on and it's so hard for me to act like I love her bump progress and listen to her talk about her pregnancy. I hope it isn't too hard for me, but I think it's important to stay close as friends even though we aren't sharing this experience together anymore. I will want her around when I finally get my turn.


----------



## yogi77

Allie84 said:


> That must be such a relief, Hearty! It sounds like she will be a great wing woman and comfort if you need it. I too think it's awesome you were proactive in sorting out the shower so you could still attend. Good luck this weekend. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> Where do you live Allie?
> 
> I've been in North Dakota for the past year and can't get used to it. Brrrr.Click to expand...

oh brrrr that must be chilly! we aren't so much too cold here but wet and dreary.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Remember the bridal shower I'm going to this weekend? There are going to be 2 preggos there and I'm nervous about all the baby talk and my emotions. Well, I emailed the sister of the bride who is also a good friend of mine. I asked her to be my wing woman and asked her if she could check in with me when the conversation turns to pregnancy or babies. She told me she was honored that I asked her. She also congratulated me for proactively taking care of myself and asking for help. She told me I could lean on her as much as I needed to. She is such a doll. I feel so much better knowing I have someone who will be conscious of my feelings. I don't want to make a production out of it, I just want one person to be tuned into me. She totally gets it and I feel blessed.

That's fantastic! I'm glad you have her! :hugs: She's just doing what each of us would love to do for you!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg. So nice of you to say. 

Yogi, you are a stronger person than me. I'm not sure I could have lunch with a pregnant friend at this stage in the game. I'd probably make excuses why I couldn't meet with her.

We get the wet, rainy winters here too. But we also get a lot of sun. We may not get summers here, but the winters are pretty nice.


----------



## heart tree

Oh, no results from doctor yet. GRRRRR...

Tomorrow I'll have to be glued to my phone too. I'll have to turn it off when I meet with a client. He'll probably call during that 2 hours!


----------



## Allie84

That will be just the luck, hearty! Oh, I do hope you get the results tomorrow. Sending good thoughts your way. 

I was in San Fran in January and was pleasantly surprised by the weather--except for the two days of constant downpours! 
Yogi, I can do wet and dreary to a point. It's preferable to cold for me and can be quite atmospheric. I find it inspires creativity. I like to write and definitely do more of it surrounded by gloom. Here I just do more complaining.


----------



## Megg33k

I can't wait for you to get that call, Amanda! Hopefully you'll finally get to take a deep breath and relax after it! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Grrrr I am full of anger today :growlmad::gun:

I know its probably hormones but I am having a crap time at work and honestly I'm not sure how i'll get through the day without punching someone!


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce Im dumping you for yogi. You're too fertile this month to compete with. 

Mone, post us a pic of your dressing table, lets have an ogle. Your oh isnt an Arsenal fan is he? Mine is too. And i live right next to the arsenal stadium so i could hear it was 6-0 from my sofa. you will easily do it within 7 months i reckons. 

megg, i hear you on the irrationality. So far this month i have decided i have high prolactin levels, endometriosis and cos my period was a day early, i am now perimenopausal. I will get in the queue to gently slap you cos you have scan evidence against your irrationality

Hearty, can i gently slap your dr too. and any pregnant women at bridal showers. I am warming up my slapping hand. I have a friend at work who got pregnant the month i mc. I have to admit i have been avoiding her a bit too. 

oo more slaps for cesca's colleagues. We are slap happy.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! :hugs: That sucks, Cesca! I hope it get better!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Luce Im dumping you for yogi. You're too fertile this month to compete with.
> 
> Mone, post us a pic of your dressing table, lets have an ogle. Your oh isnt an Arsenal fan is he? Mine is too. And i live right next to the arsenal stadium so i could hear it was 6-0 from my sofa. you will easily do it within 7 months i reckons.
> 
> megg, i hear you on the irrationality. So far this month i have decided i have high prolactin levels, endometriosis and cos my period was a day early, i am now perimenopausal. I will get in the queue to gently slap you cos you have scan evidence against your irrationality
> 
> Hearty, can i gently slap your dr too. and any pregnant women at bridal showers. I am warming up my slapping hand. I have a friend at work who got pregnant the month i mc. I have to admit i have been avoiding her a bit too.
> 
> oo more slaps for cesca's colleagues. We are slap happy.

You're as bad as I am! And, I don't have scan evidence that I DID ovulate... only that I had at least 6 follies measuring 13-14mm. I don't technically know if any of them ruptured... but the pain I had that night might suggest they did. So, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Megg33k

Good news... and I apologize to everyone for being so daft! :hugs:

I tracked down the chart of a girl who did injectables with her first IUI and just got her BFP... I'm so happy she charted! This is my chart overlaid on hers!!!

https://i56.tinypic.com/95tr8i.jpg

I'm a moron! I'm done worrying about that ovulation thing now.


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo nice one i dont know what im looking at, but i see similarities. 

(if youre gonna be neurotic, be neurotic here i say)


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> woo hoo nice one i dont know what im looking at, but i see similarities.
> 
> (if youre gonna be neurotic, be neurotic here i say)

Well, you're basically looking at a chart where someone in a very similar situation also showed slow post-O temp rises. She definitely ovulated, because she just got her BFP. So, I probably shouldn't worry about not ovulating after all! :dohh:

However, I do feel pretty comfortable about waving my freak flag high! :)


----------



## vickyd

Maybe you and Nato can share the flag Meggles???? perimenopausal my ass....

I have a cold and im not happy.....I hate being sick, i just wanna go home and curl up with the last episode of True Blood (by the way you guys a little heads up youre gonna discuss next time!). Unfortunately i cant, crisis at work due to the trucker strike dammit!

My sis has been crying at work all day, her friend called me says she doesnt know what to do... All and all a crap day....Oh and i have my scan at 5.30 so ya know bricking it as usual


----------



## NatoPMT

i am a flag flyer. watch me go

have a nice day girls, i gotta go, im only 1.5 hours late for work. x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no, Vicky! Sorry about the TB discussion before you watched! :hugs: I feel for your sister! :( But, your scan will be fab! :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Meggles!!!!
I wanna go homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Allie84

Feel better soon, Vicky! And good luck today at your scan. :) 

Megg, that is great! Your chart and the BFP chart are very similar so far. :thumbup:

Speaking of charts, can someone look at mine please? I'm confused! :wacko: I know Megg told me not to temp twice when I wake up, but I can't help it. So, today I woke up almost an hour early and took my temp. It had dropped to 96.8. So I thought damn, I didn't ovulate 2 days ago! Then I dozed back to sleep and woke up at my usual time and it was 97.1. So I thought, hmmm, which should I use? So I took it a third time and it was 97.05. Aargh! I put in my lowest temp on FF this morning...96.8...and it still says I ovulated??! With a really low coverline.....should I leave it or change it to the temp of my normal wake up time (97.1)?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Jaymes

I haven't watched either, but I'm still on season 2 so I'll forget anything you all say by the time I catch up. Dh won't watch with me so it is slow going waiting for a chance when the kids are in bed and he is not on the tv. I wish netflix did it on streaming, but they don't and I have to wait for the discs.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I think lovefilm do it on streaming, jaymes.


----------



## vickyd

Why dont you just download it from pirate bay?


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Feel better soon, Vicky! And good luck today at your scan. :)
> 
> Megg, that is great! Your chart and the BFP chart are very similar so far. :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of charts, can someone look at mine please? I'm confused! :wacko: I know Megg told me not to temp twice when I wake up, but I can't help it. So, today I woke up almost an hour early and took my temp. It had dropped to 96.8. So I thought damn, I didn't ovulate 2 days ago! Then I dozed back to sleep and woke up at my usual time and it was 97.1. So I thought, hmmm, which should I use? So I took it a third time and it was 97.05. Aargh! I put in my lowest temp on FF this morning...96.8...and it still says I ovulated??! With a really low coverline.....should I leave it or change it to the temp of my normal wake up time (97.1)?
> 
> Have a good day everyone.

Since you went back to sleep and temped at your normal time, you would use that one. So, the 97.01.


----------



## msarkozi

Hope you feel better soon Vicky!

Cesca, hope you have a better day. Don't you just love the hormones?! 

Hi to the rest of the girls


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky hope you feel better soon and good luck with your scan!! Sorry about your sister hope she comes through it alright.

Cesca hope your day gets better.

Nato :cry: on dumping me but I understand yogi look after her!! Hope works alright.

Allie I dont know about charting but really hope you have ovulated.

Megg glad you've stopped worring and those charts look good hope you go on to get a BFP as well.

Hearty hope you hear from the dr soon.

AFM: I've been out today met up with a friend and her little girl which was lovely but now I'm feeling exhausted so relaxing on the sofa watching abit of tv really should be doing the :iron:


----------



## Megg33k

You girls crack me up! :)

Today's temp actually is almost identical to her chart STILL! Its crazy! I shall overlay again.. and post my craziness!

Also, my most recent test... In real life, its ALMOST a BFN. Curious fact... I still have to have over 150mIU of HCG in my system... This is what I mean about me not being entirely normal! :wacko: Its not a problem with the test, but rather an issue with how reagents are filtered into my urine. :shrug: That should still be mega dark! So, me and HPTs don't usually get along very well... No one should get a BFN at 150+mIU
 



Attached Files:







45dpt almost BFN.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 5









IUI chart overlay 2.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Allie84

Interesting, Megg! I hope yours follows hers all the way to a BFP.

Cesca, I hope you feel better and have a better day at work tomorrow. Sorry I forgot to mention that earlier! :hugs:

Well a teacher had to leave early due to an emergency so instead of my usual one to one I am currently in charge of an entire class of 15 year olds....they're stressing me out! But they all have computer time at the moment so ahhh, relief! :)


----------



## heart tree

Good morning chatters. For some of you it is already evening, isnt it? 

Allie, I also like rainy days for creativity. I can tell you like to write, you are so thoughtful and articulate in your responses. I looked at your chart and agree with Megg. Use the temp that you took at your normal time. You didnt get out of bed when you woke up early, did you? If not, your normal time temp is very much valid and it looks like you Ovd on CD21. Congrats!

Cesca, sorry about your day. Find a pillow and punch it if you need to!

Speaking of slapping, Nato, you are slap happy, arent you? Dont mess with Nato ladies, you might be slapped. (gently)

Fly those freak flags high girls! If ever a place there was to do it, it is here! Megg, Im confident you ovulated. Im glad you are accepting it. The chart overlay does look strangely similar. I find interesting that the other woman didnt ovulate until CD19. That seems so late with all of these ovulation stimulating meds. 

Sorry about TB girls. I thought we did give some warning. I guess not enough. Next time well post it under a spoiler. Though I have no idea how to do that, so Megg will have to be in charge of it. Our computer wizard. 

Vicky, Im so looking forward to hearing about your scan. Le t us know as soon as your done. I hope your sister feels better soon. She needs to get this out right now. She lost a lot. Her boyfriend (even if he is a jerk), her idea of her future, her imagined babies, her imagined marriage. Its a lot to lose in a few days. She just needs time, therapy and support from family and friends. 

No news from me. My temps keep rising, so it looks like I ovd on CD26. One more high temp will confirm. It matches perfectly with my CBFM and my positive OPK. I even got some ewcm this cycle around that time. I emailed my doctor and gently slapped him with my words. I told him I was curious and anxious for my results and gave him my cell phone number even though I know he has it. Hopefully Ill get the call today.


----------



## Megg33k

I am accepting it! For sure. Uhm... some people don't respond nearly as quickly to the meds... especially while they're trying to work out a proper dose on IUI #1. I got really lucky! I mean, CD19 is pretty late for an IUI ovulation... but it happens. Some women get into the 20's on trigger day. Its nuts. I consider myself lucky, for sure!

Glad you temp is matching up with everything else! Love it when a plan comes together! :)


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Thanks Megg. So nice of you to say.
> 
> Yogi, you are a stronger person than me. I'm not sure I could have lunch with a pregnant friend at this stage in the game. I'd probably make excuses why I couldn't meet with her.
> 
> We get the wet, rainy winters here too. But we also get a lot of sun. We may not get summers here, but the winters are pretty nice.

Oh I have to disagree with you there Hearty...I'm wondering today if I'm doing myself more harm than good by actually going for lunch with her. I didn't sleep well because I was worrying about it and worrying about how I'd react seeing her bump and talk about her baby etc. Ugggghhhh I don't know if this is a good idea or not. I really thought it was the right thing to do before.

I hope you hear from your doc soon!


----------



## yogi77

Megg33k said:


> Good news... and I apologize to everyone for being so daft! :hugs:
> 
> I tracked down the chart of a girl who did injectables with her first IUI and just got her BFP... I'm so happy she charted! This is my chart overlaid on hers!!!
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/95tr8i.jpg
> 
> I'm a moron! I'm done worrying about that ovulation thing now.

Megg, that's wonderful and all but....I thought I told you to stop staring at your charts!! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, can you feign sickness and bail on the lunch? We all need to protect ourselves. If you feel like it is going to be too much, you shouldn't have to expose yourself to it. Just a thought.


----------



## pregoinnorge

hey girls! 
Megg, do you even need to worry about your chart? or am I just being silly? you had 6 follies ready for those millions of top-shelf sperm! 

Nice job on pushing your doc a little, Hearty. I hope he makes you his first priority!

I totally understand what you mean, Yogi. I had the same thing happen to me this week and I actually ended up bailing on meeting my friend. I feel kinda bad about it, but not really. She's the kind of girl that only wants to talk pregnancy and babies and shit and I just wasn't up for it. Do what you need to do, but if you can handle it, then maybe it would be good to catch up with a good friend. Does she know about your ttc journey?
AFM, I haven't tested again since my weird evap line experience but I had a little more spotting yesterday just when I wiped, so I fear the evil witch bitch is going to be here soon. I checked the calendar again and she should be here tomorrow, just in time for my little weekend vacation. Great timing, ho bag. That's my new name for her.


----------



## heart tree

pregoinnorge said:


> Great timing, ho bag. That's my new name for her.

:rofl:

I was going to ask if you had tested yet. I hope it is just IB and not the ho bag or HB if you will. 

If HB doesn't show up tomorrow, will you test or will you wait a few more days???


----------



## msarkozi

lol Amy! I hope the ho bag stays away! 

Yogi - if you want to meet your friend, but are worried about any baby talk, can you just tell her you would appreciate it if she didn't talk to you about that kind of stuff??


----------



## yogi77

I think I'm going to go for lunch...she just texted me to confirm and say she'd made a reservation....so I would feel pretty bad cancelling now. She knows about everything I've been through, as she was the first friend I told when I was pregnant and she was actually there the day of my MC because she is a Paramedic and just happened to be doing an ambulance run into Emergency while I was in the waiting room with hubby sobbing my eyes out. So hopefully she will understand and not bring it up too much. I just think it's important to do this even though it hurts now, it will be better in the long run when it's finally my turn to be pregnant and want to talk about it with her.

And anyways, I have you girls to come home to and bitch and cry to if need be right! 

Sorry about the bleeding Amy, but maybe it's IB??? Have a fun mini-vacation!


----------



## yogi77

Also, I think I'm going to refer to AF as Ho Bag (HB) from now on! 

I hope this is the last HB I have for a loooooong time!


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Yogi! Hopefully your friend will be sensitive to your situation. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi I think you are a very brave women and I'm sure it will be ok I think it will be easier as your friend knows what you've been through so will be sensitive towards you. We are all here if you need us.

Amy sorry about the ho bag hope she doesnt show her ugly face!!

I dont know what to eat!! I'm hungry but have no idea what I fancy so frustrating that and I'm trying to choose healthy things to eat.


----------



## heart tree

If it were me, I'd eat something decadent. I'm more of a salt person than a sweet person. I'd eat some french fries or something cheesy!


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good news... and I apologize to everyone for being so daft! :hugs:
> 
> I tracked down the chart of a girl who did injectables with her first IUI and just got her BFP... I'm so happy she charted! This is my chart overlaid on hers!!!
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/95tr8i.jpg
> 
> I'm a moron! I'm done worrying about that ovulation thing now.
> 
> Megg, that's wonderful and all but....I thought I told you to stop staring at your charts!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

You did! But, if you knew me better in real life, you'd know that me finding "proof" that everything was okay is WAY better than just trying to stop worrying about it. I can SAY I'll stop. I can TRY to stop. But, without my "proof" that everything is as it should be? I'm really still a mess on the inside. I don't know how else to explain it. Plus, staring at something that's giving me PMA ack is probably okay, right? You might not know the level of crazy you're dealing with here in me right now! :haha:



yogi77 said:


> Also, I think I'm going to refer to AF as Ho Bag (HB) from now on!
> 
> I hope this is the last HB I have for a loooooong time!

I hope lunch goes great! I like Ho Bag instead of AF! :)


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> If it were me, I'd eat something decadent. I'm more of a salt person than a sweet person. I'd eat some french fries or something cheesy!

Or both together! *drool*


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I've definietly been in a savoury mood rather than a sweet mood last few day. What I fancy is a load of potato waffles but dont know what to have with them and it doesnt seem good to just eat them on there own although I have had lots of fruit today and some salad.


----------



## heart tree

Exactly Megg! *said with drool running down face*


----------



## heart tree

I'm not sure what a potato waffle is, but it sounds like it would be better with some cheese on it! *drool*


----------



## LucyJ

Luckily hubby is getting cheese while at the shop so that is totally an option.

I dont know if this will work but his a picture of a potato waffle:

https://www.lutosa.com/files/produits/catalogue/assiettes/large/patat-croc.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Wow, those are so cute! They look like little waffles. Hence the name I suppose. What do you normally eat them with? Do you make them by hand or are they store bought?


----------



## LucyJ

Store bought good things to have in the frezzer I usally have them with sausages and beans but had sausages last night and we're having toad in the hole on saturday which has sausages in. I've got some cold chicken in the fridge so will probably have that with them and some salad.

:flower:


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous girls :wave:

Hope u are all ok? Im having a bit of a stress at the moment girls my (.)(.)'s are sooooooo not sore?? i keep proding them and running down the stairs extra jumpy hoping they'll hurt but nope :shrug:, this has ALWAYS been my most prominent symptom in all my other pregnancies & its worrying me :cry: I knew i'd be this way as soon as i got my BFP i hate that i cant relax xxx

Rant over Lol!! 

Vic i hope ur scan went fab & ur Sis is ok god bless her heart (******* MEN).

Heartylicious im waiting on the edge of my seat for your test results hope everything is fine n dandy in there baby cakes xxx

Nato absolutely LOVIN ur posh bathroom it looks like one of those swanky hotel suites :winkwink: "Fancyyyy" (said in a new york accent like phoebe buffet does on friends :rofl:)

Megglessss im loving the fact that ur temps are matching up with the BFP lady, just mind me whilst i do a little dance :bunny:. FX'd sweet cheeks

Luce you put your feet up n relax after ur long day babes, just think thats gonna b u soon going out to meet up with pals but only next time they will be saying " im going to lunch with my friend Lucy my mate with the little girl/boy" lovin it!!!

Hey everyone else :hugs: hope were all fandabidosie xxxxx Lov Ya's all xxxxxxxx Caz


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys

Ive had a difficult evening...I went for my scan, the doc says everything ok but im looking at the screen and seeing a totally still baby even though its getting prodded for more than 15 minutes! I ask about this but he dismisses my fears, however he does book my next scan in 2 weeks rather than 4 which is the norm for him. So i break down on the way home, had a panic attack, broke several plates and glasses and just stopped crying now. Im sure there is something totally wrong and hes not telling me...


----------



## heart tree

Damn it Vicky. I don't know what to say babes. Since I've never gotten as far as you, I don't know what the baby is supposed to be doing at this stage. Did you see a heartbeat? Did you get a measurement of the beats? What do you mean that the baby was prodded? How did you prod it? Are they expected to move around a lot at this stage? I'm sorry I don't know more. I don't know your doctor like you do. Do you really think he would keep information from you? I don't know any doctor that would do that personally. Damn it, damn it, damn it.


----------



## Megg33k

Caz - Perhaps different is better? :hugs: Thanks for the dance, girly! :)

Vicky - I'm with Amanda... I'm a totally useless noob when it comes to this. I have no idea what is supposed to be happening... I can barely remember sort of where you are gestation-wise. So, its difficult. I wish I had an answer... but I think its REALLY illegal to see a problem and not tell you.


----------



## heart tree

Damn it in general girls. Poor Cazza jumping down stairs to feel her boobs. Poor Vicky seeing a not so perfect scan. Poor Megg for being anxious about her chart. Poor Lucy and Cesca for the spotting. Poor the rest of us for wanting to be pregnant but being terrified of the day we are told we are. Damn it. It shouldn't be this stressful. None of us deserve this kind of emotional and mental torture. 

A lot of these fears we have are completely unnecessary, but it is impossible for us to not worry, to not cry, to not break glasses. I'm so sorry we all have these fears. I'm so sorry it can't be easier. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Amen, Hearty! Me too! :hugs: all around!


----------



## vickyd

Im 15 weeks today, i cant remember how active Electra was at this stage so i also have no comparison right now.....If you read other girls post about their 12 and 16 week scan all you read about is how much bubs was all over the place. Mine wouldnt even turn around once!! He kept trying to get her to move by applying pressure but nothing... I wanna ask this question on the PAL forum but they always ignore my posts so i cant be fucked to even try anymore...


----------



## yogi77

:hugs::hugs: to you Vicky, I'm sure the doctor would tell you if there is something wrong. How far along are you now? 

Megg I understand the crazy obsessive part and I don't blame you for comparing charts at all, I'd do the same thing. I just found myself staring at my own chart and I'm only on CD 3. What could I possibly see at CD 3?????
LOONY BIN here I come.:wacko:


----------



## yogi77

sorry just read now that you are at 15 weeks Vicky...did you see a heartbeat then?


----------



## vickyd

Yes we saw and heard the heartbeat, the measurements were good but i just cant shake the bad feeling concerning the no movement


----------



## Megg33k

Why do we stare at our charts like they'll change?!?! 

15 weeks today... How can I go about trying to remember that? Its very hard with no ticker... lol


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz - love the boob drawing picture, lol! don't worry about them not hurting...mine haven't hurt one bit....different is good. We just have to remember that each pregnancy is different from one another. 

Vicky - try not to worry. I think the doctor would have told you if something was wrong. If you seen the heartbeat and there was a strong heartbeat, then everything is fine. If you didn't get a chance to hear the heartbeat, then I suggest going in and asking if you can hear it for reassurance. And remember that every baby is different....maybe yours is just being lazy today?


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - just remember she is 1 week 3 days behind me:)


----------



## vickyd

If this goes bad too thats it im out for good, it shouldnt be so heartbreaking....
Hearty your post summs it up perfectly...DAMN DAMN DAMN


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - stay positive! Don't be giving up on yourself or that little baby right now. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky maybe little one was just having a snooze and thats why no movement did you see a heartbeat? I'm sure the dr would tell you if he thought something was wrong and maybe the scan in 2 weeks is to reassure you as he could sense you were nervous. Really really hope that all is ok and I'm thinking of you.

Cazza I know exactly what you mean I feel the same I keep prodding my boobs and what would I give for a bit of MS I said to my dr about this and she said that its still early that symptoms dont normally kick in untill about 6 weeks and not to worry. Also every pregnancy is different. I know how scared you must be but try to stay positive and hoping those boobies of yours will start hurting soon not because I want you to be pain but because I know it will reassure you. Hope we both have sore boobies soon!!

Hearty I totally agree its so unfair we're all going through this its hard TTCAL and then when we finally get our BFP we're so scared over everything!! 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Mel! That's perfect! :)

I just got totally gutting news from someone... I've never felt so numb for another person before. :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Meggles


----------



## heart tree

Bad news for me :cry:

Doctor just called and said I have adenomyosis. Similar to endometriosis. It is a ball of tissue that is in my uterine wall that is causing the abnormal shape. I could try surgery, but he said there are no clear definitions of the ball and so they could keep cutting and never find the beginning or end. They might cut so much that it compromises my uterine cavity, bearing me infertile. They also might cut too much and I'd have to have a hysterectomy. Even if they did get it out, they aren't sure that it would increase my chances of carrying a baby to term. In the future, my periods might get more heavy and painful. The only way to truly treat it is a hysterectomy. :cry:

He told me that I seem to have it where embryos tend to implant which is probably why I keep having mcs. He said it is possible for an embryo to implant in a different spot and I could carry a baby to term. Apparently a lot of women do. He said that if it were a patient who hadn't had my history, he wouldn't even offer surgery. But since I've had 3 mcs, he's offering it, without a promise of very good results. 

He said the only real way around this is to use my eggs and Tim's sperm and have a surrogate. :cry: :cry: 

He said if I opt to try again without surgery, the progesterone might give the embryo the extra kick it needs to implant and stay there. 

I'm devastated. I can hardly breathe. AND, I have to go meet a client right now. I'll be back in a few hours. Just wanted to give you the update. FUCK!


----------



## vickyd

Oh Amanda this is too much....FUCK FUCK....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

FUCK. 

Hearty, what can i say? Jeez, I'm so so sorry. You need time to process this and some space for your head to clear and for you to settle into how you feel about the options. 

Theres nowt i can say that you don't already know, and nothing i can say that make anything more right - this is about your decision making now - and there does sound like there are genuine chances that things can work out 

I dont want to bombard you with questions, but this:

"but he said there are no clear definitions of the ball and so they could keep cutting and never find the beginning or end. They might cut so much that it compromises my uterine cavity, bearing me infertile. They also might cut too much and I'd have to have a hysterectomy."

is there an option to remove the minimum so as not to increase the risk of taking too much? However, thats gonna knock you out of trying for a while. I dont know if asking this tripe is helping, so im not going to ask any more. Shit shit shit shit - what a horrible bunch of options, my heart goes out to you. Massive hug your way. And i mean massive. xxxx


----------



## roonsma

vickyd said:


> Im 15 weeks today, i cant remember how active Electra was at this stage so i also have no comparison right now.....If you read other girls post about their 12 and 16 week scan all you read about is how much bubs was all over the place. Mine wouldnt even turn around once!! He kept trying to get her to move by applying pressure but nothing... I wanna ask this question on the PAL forum but they always ignore my posts so i cant be fucked to even try anymore...

Vicky sweetie, last tues at my 13 week scan my baby DID NOT MOVE, the hb was fine and the sonographer said s/he was asleep, granted it has crossed my mind since but i have decided i have to chill with this, she was totally fine with it. hope this helps you hun!! :hugs:

If your still really worried i'm sure they'll fit you in sooner xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - very sorry for your news! :hugs: The good news is that he did say people have carried to term before as well. And that the cream might give it the kick you need. So there could still be a silver lining yet. You are just going to have to make a decision if you are willing to keep trying, or if you want to try the surrogate route. Don't feel ashamed at any decision you make either. I hope you find the comfort in Tim that you need, and know that we are all here for you! I wish I could do something for you :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Yes we saw and heard the heartbeat, the measurements were good but i just cant shake the bad feeling concerning the no movement

sweetie, a heart beating is the only movement you need to see. Dont forget that instinct is overridden by the anxiety caused by the experiences youve been through - so in this case, i would wager that bad feelings are not instinct but fear

lots of love to you xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh shit Amanda I am so sorry :hugs:

There is nothing I can say but I'm here if you need anything and I'm thinking of you both. That is a lot to process so give yourself time.

Massive massive :hugs: to you sweetie.


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> Bad news for me :cry:
> 
> Doctor just called and said I have adenomyosis. Similar to endometriosis. It is a ball of tissue that is in my uterine wall that is causing the abnormal shape. I could try surgery, but he said there are no clear definitions of the ball and so they could keep cutting and never find the beginning or end. They might cut so much that it compromises my uterine cavity, bearing me infertile. They also might cut too much and I'd have to have a hysterectomy. Even if they did get it out, they aren't sure that it would increase my chances of carrying a baby to term. In the future, my periods might get more heavy and painful. The only way to truly treat it is a hysterectomy. :cry:
> 
> He told me that I seem to have it where embryos tend to implant which is probably why I keep having mcs. He said it is possible for an embryo to implant in a different spot and I could carry a baby to term. Apparently a lot of women do. He said that if it were a patient who hadn't had my history, he wouldn't even offer surgery. But since I've had 3 mcs, he's offering it, without a promise of very good results.
> 
> He said the only real way around this is to use my eggs and Tim's sperm and have a surrogate. :cry: :cry:
> 
> He said if I opt to try again without surgery, the progesterone might give the embryo the extra kick it needs to implant and stay there.
> 
> I'm devastated. I can hardly breathe. AND, I have to go meet a client right now. I'll be back in a few hours. Just wanted to give you the update. FUCK!

Hearty, FFS ? i can't take all this in hun, i just wanted to say i'm sorry sweetie.
I'm hoping you can work something out. In fact i KNOW you'll work something out hun.
:hugs: 
XX


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i did a bit of googling, with this condition women have alot of pain and very heavy bleeding not to mention most of them bleed throughout their cycle....If you do have this maybe its very very mild and can be successfuly operated on...I dont know hun but i cant accept this dreadful diagnosis without a second and third opinion...


----------



## yogi77

Oh Hearty please stay strong through this :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Ah Amanda, I just wish I could get you a big hug. I wish there was something I could do or say to ease your pain. But like Nato said, once you get your head around this and get a clearer view of your options, it seems like there are some ways around this, somehow.


----------



## msarkozi

I too have been googling.....

"It is certainly possible for a woman to get pregnant even if she has adenomyosis. However, it is true that some women with adenomyosis do have difficulty getting pregnant. If someone has adenomyosis and would like to conceive, most doctors will recommend that they try to conceive on their own, as it will often be successful. 

If they are not successful, we will first check for other possible causes of infertility, before we blame it on the adenomyosis. If no other cause can be identified, then we can assume that the adenomyosis is the root of the problem. At that point assisted reproductive technology may be beneficial."


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry to jump on the googling bandwagon, and if its not helpful tell us to stop, but i have just read a medical paper suggesting that there is a link between this condition and autoimmune conditions, which might mean that steroids or immune issue meds might help - as mel said, it might not actually be this (or autoimmune for that matter) causing the mc.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh gosh amanda. What a horrible set of options for you and such a confusing time for you. My heart sank when I read your post, you must be devastated.

I second nato on finding out if they can operate the bare minimum. Also, seems as your symptoms at the moment tend to be very mild, surely this must mean that it can't be too serious yet?

What a horrible set of events.


----------



## Megg33k

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK...

Bad things keep happening to people I love... I'm so sorry... Please listen to the girls who have done the googling, as I don't think I can offer anything but tears, love, and an e-:hugs: right now. 

I wish I had magical powers that would make the hurting stop for people...

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

i was thinking about questions i wold want to ask, and i think i would want to know if i did have any surgery, what would that do to the area thats being operated on, if thats the likely area for implantation. 

Could that cause scarring? If so, i think that would tip the balance for me away from surgery. From what ive read, scarring can affect implantation - so it might be swapping one issue for another. If not, it might make me want to go for it


----------



## cazza22

OMG Hearty aaarrrggghhh WHHHHYYYYY!!! :cry: Why is this all such a struggle ffs. I am so sorry the results werent at all what you wanted hun, listen to what the girls have said & take the positives out of what the doctor said & he said "it CAN happen" Its just going to take a little more work beautiful to make ur extra special bubba!!. Im sending you too many cyber snuggles for one person to handle right now, i hope you can feel our arms around you squeezing you tight & telling you everything is going to work out babes. Try to stay strong gorgeous :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

much love hun x


----------



## Allie84

Hey guys....

Oh, Amanda, I'm so very sorry to hear your news!! :cry: I'm not going to try to diminish the craptastic nature of it. However, based on what your doctor said and what the girls have found by Googling, you have options to still have your baby. It doesn't sound like yours is serious symptom-wise, which must have some correlation to the treatability of it overall. Also, you now have a diagnosis. You can be armed with knowledge from here on out, and no matter the diagnosis, I feel it's always better to know what you're working with. You have so much to mull over and think about. Do you really like your doctor? You deserve to get the best treatment with the best doctors to help you weigh out the pros and cons of surgery and trying without it, etc. We are here for you through this! We will be here no matter how you're feeling, what's going on. I just sincerely want nothing but good for things for you and pray that you get them! :hug: to you, I wish I could give you a real one right now.

Vicky, it is so illegal for a dcotor to withhold from you if he thought something was wrong! If the heartbeat and measurements were good it sounds like baby was having a snooze as suggested. I bet the 2 week scan is just because your doc knows you and wants to reassure you sooner! :hugs:

Cazz, as theys say on here, different is good, so it can be a positive your boobies aren't hurting! And as they also say, every pregnancy is different, so I wouldn't worry about that at all. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Amanda, I wish I had the magic words to take away all your pain. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. Just got back from the longest meeting with a client...ever. I could barely pay attention to her. I can't stop crying. I called my mom. I called Tim. He's not home yet. I'm a mess. I can't breathe. 

I haven't even had time to google or think about any of it yet. I'll probably try to get a second opinion. I don't know. I'm seriously a wreck. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yogi77

:hugs: Hearty, I wish there was something I could do or say to make you feel better. We are here for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, hearty, that's rough that you had to endure a long meeting with a client when right now you need to be taking care of yourself. I think when you have time to digest it and think about it and Google it you will feel better, especially based on what others have said about it. My only advice....take care of yourself, find catharsis in the crying, take a lots of deep breaths, and allow time for processing....we are here for you.


----------



## cazza22

Hearty I'm thinking of you chicken lov Caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh Amanda my heart sank when I read your post, so sorry for your news, I agree with all what the girls have said really. I know once Tim is home and you have had a good cry with him you will be able to talk and go through your options more. I wish I could take away your pain and I wish even more you didnt have to get such crap news. We are all here for you, and will be with you every step of the way to get you lil baby whatever way that may be.

Big hugs hunny, I'm thinking of you.xxxxx 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Yesterday was such a bad day all around....I cried all night for me, Hearty and poor Amos who lost another angel.....I feel sick and soo Angry, why does shit happen over and over to the same people???????


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I know hun, I cannot believe poor Amos lost another, its totally unfair and so cruel, I feel so bad for her.

Amanda - I hope today your feeling a little better and little more positive.

So sorry Vicky, I must have missed your post, I hope everythings ok, thinking of you.xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I am thinking of you and Tim. Have a really good cry with Tim and when you feel ready you can both discuss your options. We're all here for you and sending you so many hugs and all my love. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I have really been feeling all you girls' pain today:( and on top of it, HB is here Im afraid. I made an app with the doc in a few weeks to discuss some stuff. And i'm at the airport waiting for my flight that's delayed by THREE hours drinking my sorrows away on $14 pints of beer because Norway fucking sucks and everything is twice as expensive as it should be. 
I think hearty hit the nail on the head with her post on how sad it is that all of us struggle so hard to get pregnant and then when(if) we do it's nothing but worry and heartache. Sorry for the downer post today--but I'm so glad I found you guys!


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry the ho bag got you and that your stuck at the airport hope you dont have to wait to much longer for you flight.



> Sorry for the downer post today-

Dont be sorry we all have up and downs and thats what so lovely about this place and all the girls on it as we can say how we feel. We're all here for you sweetie massive :hugs: Hope you have a wonderful time away and the ho bag doesnt stick around for to long. Its good you've got an appointment with your dr it helps to talk to dr's about the TTCAL if nothing else hopefully it will give you hope and reassurance, have you got as nice dr?

:hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Amanda, I am so sorry for your news.....as the others have said, once the shock has passed it might all become clearer and you can focus and work together with your dr to find a solution. 

I can only imagine the pain you must be feeling... my heart goes out to you hun.
Big hug.

x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amy - So sorry the horrible with showed up, how very inconsiderate of her! Big hugs hunny. I hope that expensive beer tastes good, you drink away lovely.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Amy - sorry the HB showed up!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about the HB, Amy! :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

stupid HB! Enjoy your beer and have a good weekend away!


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about the HB, Amy! How is everyone today.....? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Better than last night, luckily! You?


----------



## msarkozi

uh oh, what happened last night Megg?


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: lovely ladies

I think I've got a cold allie so feeling a bit grotty but apart from that ok. How are u?

Glad your doing better Megg.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! Feel free to seek out my journal rant... It was something akin to David Hasselhoff's drunken Big Mac eating video... except no drinking and no Big Mac and no video. You'll understand if you read it! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol, ok I will check it out :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I hope Amanda is doing OK, I've not seen her around today.xxx

I will not subject you all to how Im feeling, those who read my journal will know!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Well I better get to reading everyone's journal. :)


I'm okay. Glad it's Friday. And just enjoying my first cycle of temping, as usual (sarcasm lol). I keep temping more than once when I lay there in the morning. I swear I don't move but my temps change from one moment to the next...which to chart? (E.g. I put 97.18 on FF today as I got that temp twice but I also got 97.45 in same minute) Just for fun I temped just now and got two different readings. :shrug: 

I hope Vicky and hearty and cazz are okay as we've not heard from them today and all were having a rough day yesterday.... :(


----------



## Megg33k

You should always use the first unless you feel like its compromised for some reason. Like this morning... I got 97.7-something... but my mouth was really dry and the thermometer beeped REALLY quickly. That always means that I was sleeping with my mouth open. So, I covered up, closed my mouth, and laid still for about another minute. Then I re-did it and got 97.88. So, I used the 2nd one, because it was probably closer to my actual body temperature. If you have no reason to suspect the first temp is flawed, don't re-take it.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Megg. By your explanation I used the correct temp-the lower one. But then I wonder, if that temp is correct, then how could I have gotten a higher one a few seconds later? I lay in the same position, put it at the same spot under my tongue, make sure my mouth is closed, etc. I'm inclined to assume the lower temp will usually be wrong because I don't see how you can make your temp read higher than it really is?

I realize I sound like a crazy person nitpicking at my chart over .3 of a degree! :wacko: But I'm meticulous.


----------



## yogi77

this may be a silly question but how do you add the link to your charts to your signatures? i'm only CD 4 this cycle but might want some eyes in a couple weeks...


----------



## Allie84

Hey yogi.... I don't know how make a fancy link like Megg, Mel, etc has, but what I did was go into my siggy (from the user control panel) and click on the button for adding a URL and just pasted the whole link to my chart.


----------



## msarkozi

answer to that, let Meggles give you the link and tell you how to add it like she did for me :haha:


----------



## yogi77

woo hoo i got it to work.


----------



## Allie84

LOL Mel. Good thinking!

Yogi, how'd you get the link to say 'My Chart' instead of listing the url like mine does?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good question Allie, i wondered the same thing.xxx


----------



## yogi77

I found the instructions in the help testing thread here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/368669-do-add-link-my-journal.html


----------



## msarkozi

wow, someone that reads instructions!!! good job Yogi! :thumbup: 
(i'm too lazy to go read the instructions)


----------



## yogi77

LOL thanks and it only took all of one minute...and I've been wondering how to do it for weeks! :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, just popping in quickly. I have been a mess. I cried all night last night (except when Project Runway came on. Tim Gunn always makes me laugh). 

My mother seems to think that we're back to the "unknown" arena. There is very little concrete research on this condition that it is sheer speculation at this point. She emailed a good friend of hers who is a physician and he said the same thing. He said they mainly get their results from anecdotal evidence from what they see in their practices. No real science has been applied. That was somewhat of a comfort. I can't seem to find anyone on B&B with this condition who is pregnant though. That dismays me.

I made an appointment with a very reputable fertility center for a second opinion. They are very research based and excellent at what they do. I go in on October 14, 2 days after my 36th birthday. It isn't covered by insurance but $325 will be worth it if I can get some more insight. And, I won't have ovulated by then, so if we do decide to try next cycle, I won't miss it. Sigh. 

I don't have a lot of desire to be on the site right now. Maybe that will change in a few days. Don't worry about me, but don't be surprised if you don't see me around a lot, ok?

Oh yeah, and I emailed my friend who is having the baby shower and told her I wouldn't be attending. I just can't expose myself to pregnant women in the state I'm in. 

I saw that Amos lost her baby. I can't fucking believe it. Yesterday was shit. 

Love you all.


----------



## msarkozi

take care of yourself hearty


----------



## Megg33k

Allie... I have similar issues believing that the lower temp can be correct... but that's what the information seems to suggest. So, I dunno!

Hearty... I'm sorry its shit for you right now. Take all the time you need! Love you! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I'm pleased you've got an appointment with a fertililty centre hope you get a clearer picture of things will be thinking of you. Understand that you may not be around for a while take care of yourself and know we all love you and are here for you.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hey hearty, thanks for the update. I completely understand. Thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I hope you get some answers from your appointment Amanda, completely understand that you can't be here right now, we will all be waiting with open arms when you come back. Thinking of you.xxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Hi Sassy! :wave:

I keep waiting to hear from Vicky and Caz to know everything is alright....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes I hope they are ok too, I'm sure they will both be back in there own time.xxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

hope your having a good weekend. What you all up too?

Yeah I hope they are alright as well I'm sure they will be back soon xx

:hugs: to all


----------



## cazza22

I'm losing my bean girls :cry: I don't know what to do I just feel numb. I've been bleeding since early hours this morning bright red & clots, I know it's the end, the back ache, the stomach ache the stabbing pains & the lack of symptoms tell me it's over, my tests were even fainter than the ones on Tuesday.
I'm just broken girls & have nobody to talk to because no one knows :cry:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh cazza I am so sorry this is happening to you. Have you been to a&e? I wish I could come over and give you a hug, I'm here for you anything you want. You are bound to feel numb :cry: is hubby there with you. Can you call your mum or a friend to talk so your not on your own? Whatever you want to say I'm here to listen you probably just want to scream out loud this is so unfair.

Love you loads sweetie thinking of you and sending you huge :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Cazza I cannot believer this, I cannot even take this in, I am beyond devastated for you. I wish I could give you the biggest hug in the world. PM me if you want my number, you can call/text me anytime day or night, I am ALWAYS here for you as you have been for me.xxx


----------



## cazza22

My OH is here thank god, He kept himself totally detached this time round and said untill I got 3+ on a digi we mustn't get excited, I know he was right after everything we've bin through he wanted us to stay grounded, but men don't get it, as soon as u see those lines u can't help but get attached :cry:. I've had my crys but don't want him to see how upset I am as it only upsets him too & that makes me feel even more of a failure & even less of a woman with a womb that Wont work for fucks sakes!! Omg I want to scream so bad and curl up in a ball and not move forever. What am I going to do how on earth am I going to keep going with ttc I don't think I have anything left to giv girls x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hunny thats exactly how I felt last time, especialy after getting further than before, but you will find the strength as we all do because we know how amazing the end result will be. Have a nice quiet night, snuggling with your wonderful fiancee. 

I'm sooooo sorry Caz, I just wish you wasn't feeling this pain, life sucks!xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh caz I so wish I could take the pain away for you. Give yourself time I know you will get through this as you are an amazing strong women but it will take time. Lean on your OH for support be there for each other and I know you will come through this. Always here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

OMG Caz, I am soooo sorry. :( I just can't believe it! It's so unfair. :cry: I'm glad you have your OH there with you. Please don't feel bad about crying and letting it all out, go ahead and scream, you do get attached from the moment you see those lines. :( Sassy is right ,you will find the strenghth, in the meantime let yourself grieve, I am so so very sorry. I wish I could give you most massive hug in the world right now......


----------



## heart tree

cazza22 said:


> that makes me feel even more of a failure & even less of a woman with a womb that Wont work for fucks sakes!! Omg I want to scream so bad and curl up in a ball and not move forever. What am I going to do how on earth am I going to keep going with ttc I don't think I have anything left to giv girls x

FFS!!! Oh my god Cazza babe. NOOOOOO!!!!! I don't understand this. No, this should not be happening. I'm so very saddened and sorry for you sweetheart. I have the same feeling you do about feeling like less of a woman. I've basically been told I have a deformed womb. I don't know how to keep going either. It feels like pieces of myself keep being taken away from me. Soon there will be nothing left. I don't know how to keep going babe. I think our desire for a babe keeps us going, but in this moment, you don't need to think to the future. You don't need to make any decisions. Just get through today. That's all you can do for right now. One step at a time. I'll be holding your hand. We can walk through this together. Love you.


----------



## Jaymes

:hugs: Cazz. I am so sorry.


----------



## yogi77

So sorry Cazza, big hugs to you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

So sorry Cazz....wish there was something I could do! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I could come hug you right now, Caz! I'm so angry that this could happen to you again!! :hugs: I wish there was something I could say or do!


----------



## cazza22

Thank you for all ur messages girls I've booked in to see my GP tomorrow I'm going to demand help, tbh I don't have the energy for more tests but I know I have to. I'm still in the WHY ME phase at the minute girls n feeling sorry for myself. I'm gonna have an afternoon with sex and the city boxset curled up in bed, hopefully samantha will cheer me up because I know nothing in reality will!. Thanks again for all ur support I lov u all so much xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

I think thats a good idea to see your dr and demand some support and help, you need some answers. Your bound to feel why me it is totally unfair and it brakes my heart your going through this. Give yourself time and allow yourself to grieve. An afternoon doing nothing and lossing yourself in sex and the city is a good idea.

We're here for you and will be thinking of you.

Love you loads xx


----------



## cazza22

Thanks Luce :hugs:. I'm just worried that because I was only 5 weeks they won't even class this as a loss? It's actually just another chemical? The thought of even talking about all these losses makes me feel sick to the pit of my stomach, how can all my results come babk normal when I'm soooo obviously not normal?? If I was I'd be sittin here surrounded by children right now!!! Sorry for the rant Hun I'm just so angry :cry:. I hope u are ok huny I can't wait to see ur bump grow. U'll make a fab mum x


Hearty I've just read ur message from yesterday & burst into tears :cry: u always say the right thing. I'm sorry ur going through hell aswell babes I wish this could be deleted from all our lives & we could fast forward to having 9 month bumps & moaning about stretch marks instead of all this shit! Take time to get ur head straight babe n come back soon. I'll miss u so much hearts xxxx lov you Dollxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I hope your doing ok Cazza, Sex in the city will definately make you smile even if its only for a minute. Don't let your GP fob you off, DEMAND more testing hunny, have you still got an open appointment with your consultant?xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Thanks Luce . I'm just worried that because I was only 5 weeks they won't even class this as a loss? It's actually just another chemical? The thought of even talking about all these losses makes me feel sick to the pit of my stomach, how can all my results come babk normal when I'm soooo obviously not normal?? If I was I'd be sittin here surrounded by children right now!!! Sorry for the rant Hun I'm just so angry . I hope u are ok huny I can't wait to see ur bump grow. U'll make a fab mum x

You got a poaitive test your period was late so it does count as a lost and the dr's should do something sassy is right demand for more testing and dont leave untill you get somewhere. Your bound to feel so many things and anger is one of those emotions and you have every right to feel it rant away sweeite I'm here for you. Thank you I'm doing ok your so sweet. I know you will be an amazing mum and I'm sure it will happen for you just hope you dont have to go through anymore heartache so wish I could take the pain away for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Cazz I am so so sorry for your loss. It will still be counted as a mc hun my last one was just over five weeks and my specialist said it was still a loss. Have u been tested for nk cells cazz? All my tets would have been normal had I not had that one done and I wouud never have known why I have lost four in a year. I can relate to everything u say and u must cry and scream and feel all these things ur feeling. You will find thee strength again tho sweetie it will come from somewhere, but give urself. Time to grieve.

Sending u a big hug x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh cazz I am so sorry. I really don't know what to say. You need to register this loss with the doctor/hospital. They need to look further into any problems and let you get some answers.


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: Cazza, i'm sorry hun-hope you get your answers x


----------



## NatoPMT

Im having a lovely time in greece but just logged on in a pub to see how hearty is doing and to give her a big hug 

have just seen your news cazza and im devastated for you bebe, i am so so sorry and will be thinking of you both

lots and lots of love xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Hello ladies!

Hearty, if youre reading this than know ill be hoping that all goes well on Oct. 4th and that you finally get some good news hun.

Cazz im sooooo sorry this has happened again....You have to demand some answers from the specialists, you just cant keep going through this!

Nato hope youre having a nice relaxing time in Crete!

As for me, i had an absolute shite weekend....Me and Alex had a huge fight and we nearly ended things! Thank god we managed to get through it and hopefully we will be stronger for it....Anyhoo, back at work after such a rough weekend is no fun...Im tired and cranky and just wanna go home and curl up!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh no vicky! I hope things are sorted quickly.

Must have been the weekend for couple arguments as me and my husband had a bit of a row. It was his brother's wedding and my husband has a habit of when he drinks getting ridiculously drunk and spending the whole night/next day throwing up. He is sick from booze about 80% of the time he goes out and drinks. Anyway a couple of weeks ago he comes up to me and said that he doesn't want to get hammered at his bro's wedding because it's not fair on me if I'm sober and he doesn't want to spend the next day ill. I said thanks for the concern I really appreciate it. So the wedding was saturday and surprise surprise he got completely wasted. I stopped him drinking at about 10pm (much to the disgust of some of our friends who don't know our history and thought I was being a party pooper) and he still spent the whole night vomiting. The next morning after I was vomiting because of my terrible morning sickness he came up to me crying because he felt so guilty that he'd been sick because of his own actions whereas I had no choice of being sick. But it's all fucking empty promises - he'll do it again. I'm fed up of it.

This morning I am still exhausted and in a hideous mood after our head office have now blocked most of my internet access, so not only have I been put in my own office away from everyone (and how lonely that is), I now don't even have the internet! Apart from BnB thank god!


----------



## vickyd

Cesca seems like it was a bad weekend all around.... I hope your hubby realises how much this drinking hurts you but men usually are never so intuitive im afraid....I dont even wanna go into why we were arguing as its so pointless but im pretty sure we will have a repeat very soon.... Chin up its only Monday!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I can just imagine him doing it when the baby is here :( I told him that last night and he said he wouldn't, but it's all lies. He says he's not going to do it all the time and he still does.


----------



## vickyd

Cesca his life will change 100% when the baby comes! I think you have a great chance of him not doing it or at least doing it so rarely that its not that important,,,
I guess all we can do is be hopefull that things will only get better!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Vicky and Cesca sorry to hear you both had crappy weekends with your men hope all gets sorted.

Cesca that sucks that your internet has been cut hope your day gets better.

:hugs: to all


----------



## MinnieMone

I've just read my post back on this page, so many typos, was on my Blackberry in a pub watching the man u/liverpool match (I'm not a great footie fan, but there was the offer of a free roast dinner so I went!), hence the messed up writing.

Yes, definitely a weekend for rows, we had one too, over nothing, and it's really starting to get to me, always seems to happen in the run up to ovulation, either I'm getting tense or he's feeling pressure, either way sometimes I feel like leaving so he can hook up with someone young who doesn't have cells that attack her own babies and so neither of us will have to go through this each month! We've only been together just over a year and sometimes I think with everything that's happened it's inevitable we will split.

Cesca I'm sure as Vicky says once the baby comes along, the drinking will ease up, he'll feel such a sense of responsibility he won't be able to carry on like that. Sounds like he was sorry the next day though eh, that's a start, he's realising his behaviour the night before was wrong.

We're supposed to be starting the egg meets sperm plan tonight, haaaaa fat chance of that!

At least my bosses are out today, so I can sit and mope!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Gosh minnie, I've been with my OH for 9 years and it's ridiculously hard handling our losses, I can't imagine how difficult it is for you when you're still getting to know each other too!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww girls sorry some of you have an a crappy weekend, have fun making up (if you aloud)!

Minnie - Me and my Hubby are the same, we both feel immense pressure around ovulation and it does cause rahs even over the most stupid things! I hope you have sorted things out now.

Cazza - Thinking of you hunny, I hope all goes well at the docs.

How's everyone else?? Seems a little quiet in here at the mo, although I'm not surprised as last week was very tough all round. 

Whats going on this week???xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Sassy.

I'm busy doing housework taking advantage of the nice weather and getting some washing done. I'm just getting over a cold had a quite weekend as felt farily grotty feeling bit better today which is good. I have some teaching work tomorrow so that'll keep me busy trying really hard to keep myself occupied.

How's woody? You ok?


----------



## MinnieMone

We'd only been together just over 2 months when I first fell pregnant and it has been so so hard with all the grief and loss......how he's put up with me I don't know, (he's gorgeous, I'm old!) I'm a nightmare when pregnant through worry and stress, then when I'm not, I'm depressed because of the losses.... and then obsessive about getting pregnant again. Poor guy can't win! When I look back on the person I was a year ago, I don't recognise myself, I never ever imagined it would be this hard, so heartbreaking, so painful, so utterly consuming.

Anyway I'm going to try and not sulk when I get home tonight (I can go for days not talking after an argument), because I'm not messing up this month, I will get another BFP and the steroids WILL work (not positive at all, but negativity isn't working, so I may as well change the record)!


----------



## Allie84

Happy Monday girls!

I haven't had a chance to properly read through but I just had to add Alex and I had a bad arguement as well. I'm feeling so bad about my chart, not feeling confident I ovulated and trying to BD as much as possible, and I keep seeing semi dark OPKs, so Alex and I were BDing yesterday and it felt soooo weird, I can tell all of these OPKs and charting is totally throwing us off. We finished it because we felt we 'had' to, but I was so mad at him yesterday...argh!! :( Now back at work, not feeling it at all.


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry everyone had such a crappy weekend...hope this week goes better for everyone


----------



## Megg33k

Jeezus... Crappy weekends all around! :hugs: Mine went well, actually... and now I'm feeling a little guilty about that! LOL 

I'm glad all of your relationships made it through the arguments. We didn't actually have any problems at all this weekend... but we were away with my family... so we didn't talk much. Perhaps that helped? 

Sending out HUGE :hugs: to my girlies!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww girlies big hugs all round. I think if any relationship can survive the the stressful times of TTC and experiencing miscarriage then you really can get through anything. Remember that we take our hurt/anger and emotions out to the one closest to us, poor hubbys/OH's. 

Hey Lucy, glad your feeling a little better. Have you heard anything about your early scan yet? Have you been good and not tested anymore? I'm a nightmare for that! I'm really good thanks and Woodys great, fast asleep at the mo.xxxx

Minnie - You OH sounds lovely, I think it says alot about how much he loves you after all you have been through together and so soon into your relationship, lots of men would have run a mile including mine! Give him am big kiss tonight and make up, lifes too short hunny.xxxx

Allie, I really feel for you, me and Danny went through that and its so horrible, I hope you ovulate soon so you can both have a break from TTC, I know it sounds silly but having sooo much "scheduled" sex can be really exhausting (I think so anyway - not that I would remember!!!).

Megg - Glad you had a fab weekend. 1 week until testing, woo hoo!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Havnt heard about early scan yet sassy hoping I will hear this week I had been really good about not testing untill today and had a real wobble, I know I had one test left so did it and it has reassured me as the line came up straight away and is very very dark. I havnt got anymore and I'm not going to buy any.

Allie it is really tough TTCAL, hopefully you will get your BFP and you wont have to worry. 

Hubby and I use to argue in the TWW rather than the build up to ovulation as long as your able to have a hug and talk to each other your all be alright.

I have to say I think with everything we've been through our relationship is stronger than ever and I agree with Sassy I know we can survive anything now.

Minnie it sounds like you've been through a lot and suffering a mc, TTCAL will test the longest of relationships so I think it shows what a strong relationship you've got that you are still together. You obviously love each other and that is so important I'm sure you will get through this.

Massive :hugs: to all my lovely ladies and their hubbys/OH.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Glad your out of tests now Lucy, I think they only send you crazy by keep testing. So happy you got some nice dark lines this morning. This is it for you hunny I just know it, cant wait for you to have your first scan.xxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Hey,

Thanks guys. Sassy, I'm so glad you understand! :hugs: I feel like BDing shouldn't feel like a chore, as it never used to, but when you never know what's going on we feel such pressure to do it even if we're not in the mood. And Cesca, one of our arguments was actually about drinking this weekend, because I don't want him to drink at ALL while ttc but he had two beers and then wanted a third so I got pissed off. I knew I was being silly but his reaction angered me. I hate that I wake up every morning praying my temperature stays below the coverline! I mean I dream about my stupid temps. :wacko:

Minnie and Vicky and Cesca, sorry to hear about your arguments and I hope it all gets better soon for all of us! :hugs:

Lucy, I hope your cold goes away soon!


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies, sorry to hear about the arguments this weekend, it didn't sound like a very good weekend for everyone. This weekend was actually the first good weekend DH and I have had in a couple of weeks...the past few we've been fighting a lot or I've been emotional and depressed and taking it out on him. But I felt good this weekend and we got out of town a bit and had some fun.

I'm kind of confused today though because it's the end of AF for me, only CD 7 and I have EWCM already...I usually don't get it until about CD 12. I guess too much of it is never a bad thing though...I just hope it sticks around for a while.


----------



## Megg33k

I dream about temps too, Allie! I did that just this morning! LOL

Dunno, Yogi! Too much is better than not enough! LOL

So, I don't feel well this afternoon... That's not possible at 7DPIUI, is it? I was sitting down to eat lunch and could barely force any of it down. And, now I feel a bit queasy with some heartburn and gassiness... but when I burp, I nearly puke in my mouth. It comes up my throat... about 50% of the time. Its WAY too early for that to mean anything though... So, I'm confused!


----------



## cazza22

Hi girls :wave:

Sorry everyone has had such poop weekends :-(. I dont think theres a relationship out there where the couples dont argue, a small amount of arguing is healthy id you ask me, i mean without it there would be no making up afterwards :winkwink:. 

We've had a bit of a crappy weekend as expected, but ive gotta say all this shit really has brought us closer i couldnt have asked for a better man :thumbup:. I've got an appointment @ my docs tomorrow im scared about what exactly i am going to say?? I want help but dont know what i expect them to do for me??.

Anywhoot i'll let u know how it goes girls xxxxxx Lov Ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I took in a list of blood tests I wanted run... and my doc did it! :) Maybe that would be a good place to start?


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - it's totally possible....I felt it sooner then that, and I thought it was impossible while others were telling me I was pregnant....so it is totally possible....yah for feeling sick!!!! :)

Good Luck tomorrow Cazz....I hope they can give you some answers


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Megg - it's totally possible....I felt it sooner then that, and I thought it was impossible while others were telling me I was pregnant....so it is totally possible....yah for feeling sick!!!! :)
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow Cazz....I hope they can give you some answers

Really?!?! :hugs: Thank you! When did you start feeling it? :yipee:


----------



## msarkozi

honestly, just a few days after ovulation......My mom was like you're pregnant, and I was like no way it's way too early, I can't possibly be feeling sick already.....and sure enough, momma was right! lol! It's sounding really good Meggles :)


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> honestly, just a few days after ovulation......My mom was like you're pregnant, and I was like no way it's way too early, I can't possibly be feeling sick already.....and sure enough, momma was right! lol! It's sounding really good Meggles :)

OMG! That's amazing! :) So, maybe the ouchy nips at like 3-4dpo wasn't crazy either? It couldn't have been from the meds, because they're still ouchy and the meds are out of my system!


----------



## msarkozi

totally could be Megg :)


----------



## Megg33k

Eek! :)


----------



## bbhopes

good luck Megg! Hoping for you!


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Megg! It does sound for you! :hugs: I'm 7dpo (supposedly) with no symptoms at all.

And good luck tomorrow at your app't, Caz. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Can someone please convince me that my nipples hurting less doesn't mean that the cycle failed? Kevin's trying, but its not working. Why would they hurt less tonight? :(


----------



## vickyd

Hey babes...

Cazz good luck at the doc apointment, i made a list of questions about tests and options a couple days before i went in after my last loss. I had a 2 hour session, i was that detailed lol!

Luce hope you get that first scan soon enough, it really sucks waiting babes i know....

Minnie your man does sound lovely! You better keep him cause there arent many around like him!

Meggles some women swear they felt symptoms from 2dpo! As for your boobs hurting less, take it from me this pregnancy symptom comes and goes daily...If you start panicking about that now oh boy poor Kevin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope im not forgetting anyone!!!! Hope we all have a good day!


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg - I always knew I was pregnant very early, usually by 7dpo... heartburn and heightened sense of smell, plus I start welling up at anything and everything.... sounds really positive!! 

Cazz - sorry hun, I don't know your history, have you had any tests done yet? If you go to the miscarriage association website, they have a leaflet on what tests should be done, I would take them to my GP and ask him/her where you could start. If you've had all the tests then I would put the ball in his court and say 'how are you going to help me'?
sorry you're going through this.

As for me, yes I am very lucky, I don't think there are many fellas around like him, I got a foot massage last night, bath run and dinner made for me... he is so positive about this month, he has cleared his diary next week so we can BD every am/pm... bless him. I haven't got the heart to tell him how negative I am about it all at the moment, I'm just going to go along with it.... if this month is BFN I'm going to come off the metformin as I don't think it's helping, though I won't tell the dr!

It's a beautiful day here in London today - back to summer!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi girlies!

Megg - That sounds like positive symptoms. My boobs hurt on and off in the beginning stages too, it's only now that they constantly hurt!

I'm feeling ok, bit miserable because of hormones and very nervous about upcoming scan which I am STILL waiting for the letter to come through for! My boss is off now for on holiday and she's back for only one day before I then go on holiday! yay! Husband and I have decided not to risk flying at 11/12 weeks (especially after my bleed) so we're booking a little cottage in Devon for 4 nights and then spending the week after catching up with friends/family all over the country. Hopefully our scan will be on the 2nd week too!

I've had two straight days of no spotting too (fingers crossed) so feeling a bit better about that, although I haven't been sick for two days either. Oddness.


----------



## cazza22

Ooohhhh meggles it sounds so promising I'm ridiculously excited for you babes. 
My doctor hasn't gone in today they wouldn't tell me why, she's the only one worth talking to the others are insensitive twats who won't Wang to help me, I've changed my appointment do I can still see her so it's tomorrow morning now. 
Minnie i've had all the reacurrent MC tests for clotting, chromosomes, thyroid etc there was 10 all together all came back clear?? I never had the killer cells test which I one that I will ask about, I an also quite sure that I only ovulate from 1 ovary as I have inky ever got caught from my left one & on some months where I would assume the right one should be releasing the eggs I gets up to 5 days of positive opks which I know isn't normal. I'm going to ask for clomid to see if it helps? I'm at a loss for what to say I just want then to know how this is all affecting me & hope they say they can help?.

Vic there's no chance my doctor will have ms there for that long, your in and out at mine so I have to squeeze as much as I can into 10-20 minutes :cry: that's why I feel it's useless, how can they possibly ilunderstand the full picture in 10 minutes?.

How Is everyone else?? Yay cesca for no spotting whoop whoop!! Xxx


----------



## vickyd

Cazz maybe its worth going private for this one appointment. I have gone private from the first pregnancy and even for pap smears. I just couldnt handle how quick they tried to make the appointment on the national health service. 

Cesca yay for no spotting and for holiday!!!!


----------



## cazza22

Ing I've just realised how many typos that last message had stupid iPhone :growlmad:.
Vics I think maybe your right huny I'm gonna look into it, money speaks volumes so if there getting paid maybe I'll get somewhere? Xxxx thanks sweetie xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Yeah when there is money involved they are completely different....Hippocratic oath and all...


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls... I'll see how I feel today. I only just woke up! :)

Sounds like things are going pretty well for most everyone. That's a good thing!

Glad you're waiting on the good doc, Caz! You deserve the best! :hugs:

Yay for no spotting, Cesca! :)

OH def sounds like a keeper, Minnie! :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Cazza good luck with your appointment hope you get somewhere with your dr. Will be thinking of you sweeite. :hugs:

Its interesting the whole nhs v private my mum had a hysterectomy a few years back due to fibroids (which they were concerened might turn canserous) she saw a gyne on the NHS when she was being diagonsed but decided to have the procedure done privately so she could have it done straight away rather than wait. She saw the same guy privatley as she did on the nhs and his manner was totally different, he spent more time discussing with her previous procedures/scan/results, talked her through the op/recovery etc than he did when she was an nhs patient. He was totally different when he was making money out of it which is just crazy. Not what you want.

Cesca hope you get your letter about scan through soon. Sounds like a holiday will be just what you need. Where in devon are you visiting ? I'm in devon although not from here.

Megg its all sounding good.

Vicky how are you? I hate the waiting at least if I had a date it would be something to head towards if that makes sense. Hoping I'll hear this week.

Minnie how sweet is your OH maybe try and feed of his positiveness to perk you up I know its hard to stay positive really hoping it all works for you this month

AFM: well I'm shattered been teaching today which was good but I got to half 2 and thought I could just sleep feeling a bit more awake now but I'm just relaxing on the sofa watching tv. I dont have a huge amount of symptoms which worries me sometimes but I know all pregnancies are different. The one thing I do feel is that I don't feel 100% if that makes sense without having anything to pinpoint, sometimes I think my boobs hurt but not much they feel uncomfortable at times. I definitely need to eat regulary or I feel a bit nausous.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds good, Luce! :hugs:

I'm currently going :wacko: with the test I posted today as BFN... but almost everyone seems to see something I don't! I'm so confused, because I thought it was BFN for sure... but they can't ALL be crazy, right? LOL Here are the pics in question!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5011239607_5ab6222e52.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5012202872_e60d4761c4.jpg

Its okay to say its BFN... I'm almost 100% sure it is!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Cazza I agree with the others I think it's definately worth seeing someone private, i hope your doc is really helpful in the morning, let us know how you get on hunny.

Lucy I love that your feeling different this time I think that says so much, I always knew deep down that my pregnancies wasn't going to work out, I think we just know! 

Megg - If I honest I dont see anything but I'm not one to squint to see the faintest line if I dont see it straight away I assume it's BFN so dont take any notice of me.

Glad all is well Cesca and so pleased that you've have no more spotting.

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well.xxxxxxxx

Hearty, Nato - miss you both.xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, sorry hun but I don't see a line. That doesn't mean you aren't going to get one though....just gotta wait a few more days:) Is the earliest testing day Friday?


----------



## Megg33k

Friday is the official testing day. Early testing day is any day up until then. I don't see anything either... That's sort of the point. I don't know why anyone else does. I'm glad someone else doesn't see it either! LOL


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hunny I would rather be truthful than say yeh I think I see a line just because thats what I should say. Its still early days, I'm sure there will be 2 lovely lines by Friday.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

I agree....and just remember, it could come after as well. So just don't lose any hope!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I appreciate it. I'm not sad or upset. LOL I seriously don't see anything in the pics and I don't understand why people are saying they do. I didn't even ask for opinions. I just posted it like all the other tests, because I said I would post it each day. No worries, Sas... I don't think you should see anything!


----------



## Jaymes

Meg, I have to say I just did one yesterday for research purposes... and at 11+6 my line was still more faint than the control. Those $Tree tests are crap, and I didn't get a + on it until after my digi.

PS, I don't see it either, but I guarantee that it'll show soon hun, on a FRER or IC test, not the $Tree...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

You've still got a long way to go megg, a good few days yet.

Also IC are shite. When I got my BFP I tested with a IC first so not to waste a digi and the line was soooo faint, yet it came up pregnant 2-3 on the digi!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg I will be the first one to sream and shout "I SEE 2 LINES" when I do and then you'll know its the real deal as I'm blind as a bat,lol. Just 3 more sleeps until Friday, I think you should def use a different test.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry Megg but I don't see it either but as the girls said doesn't mean its not on its way. Can't wait for friday :happydance:

Oh my god guys I am seriously hot my belly feels like it is on fire you could fry eggs on me at the moment :haha: ok that may be I slight exaggeration but you get the idea!! I've been like this for ages as I thing I asked you all about it in the TWW I'm not sweating or feverish its like my core body has gone up. My poor hubby who has a very high body temperature is really suffering at night sleeping next to me he say its like having a human hotwater bottle. I am normally cold (he usually keeps me warm) so its odd for me.


----------



## Allie84

Well Lucy I guess you are repaying DH the favor and then some by heating him up every night, haha. :) I hope you had a relaxing evening after a day of teaching, boy am I exhausted when I get home every day. And to imagine a baby is more tiring than this!*yawn* I don't think any of us will mind though. :)

Megg, with the others on not seeing a line but also agree with Jaymes the Dollar Tree ones aren't very good, as I was getting BFNs with them on my last pregnancy when I had BFPs with all other brands.And I thought POAS didn't usually work for you?

Caz, I think you should do what you can to get a longer appointment. Maybe when you make the appt have them book you for a double and explain that you feel rushed usually and want to ensure a proper visit? Good luck. :hugs:

Cesca that's wonderful the spotting has stopped and is giving you some piece of mind. I hope the time flies by before your scan. And Mel and Vicky and Lucy all have scans coming up too, so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Jaymie! Good info! :) I never got a good positive on one with LOADS of HCG in my system. So, I don't doubt it. I'm really just trying to pass the time, and I ran out of FRER. I certainly won't be testing daily with FRER! They're not SUPER expensive, but they're not cheap enough to waste! I'll buy a 3 pack tonight... 1 for tomorrow morning, 1 for Sat morning, and 1 for something like 15-16dpo if no AF. If I see ANYTHING on any of them, I'll be getting blood drawn! So, I'll likely have my betas or AF long before I can use my 3rd one... but just in case!

Looking back at the test from those pics now, there's a wicked evap on it... Perhaps the people who think they see something are trained at spotting evaps before they form? :rofl: I wonder how many people would "think they see a line" if I posted a test taken with tap water... just because they WANT to see a line? That would be wrong, and I won't do it... but I'm curious!


----------



## Megg33k

Luce - That's strange about being so warm! :wacko: Odd symptom!

Allie - It doesn't! I just like to pee on things. I now have a good idea of when I can expect to see lines for real... and its not yet. I think maybe we've all missed the point where I said that _*I*_ think the test is negative. Like, everyone (not just in here) keeps worrying they'll upset me by saying its BFN. But, _*I*_ believe its negative... I wasn't just saying that so that people would be honest. My issue was with why ANYONE thought it had a line on it, and I needed to verify that there were people who COULDN'T see this imaginary line that everyone else could. 

To further prove my "peeing on things doesn't work well for me anyway" point & how much $Tree tests suck... These are the tests I took from the times when the HCG in my system was the highest and the 2 days after! The top pic is showing THOUSANDS of mIU of HCG in my system!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/4993038085_c6dfe0a51f.jpg


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - when you say you just like to pee on things, are we talking tests only, or are you into peeing on anything you can pee on????? :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Megg - when you say you just like to pee on things, are we talking tests only, or are you into peeing on anything you can pee on????? :rofl:

Welllllllllllll.... uhm... err... :blush:... MOSTLY tests! :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl:


----------



## Allie84

I got your initial point, Megg. I'm sure it's frustrating as this is a very stressful waiting time. In a few days the ambiguity will be over!


----------



## Megg33k

I wondered why people were so set on apologizing for not seeing it! LOL 

I got 6 FRER for the price of 3 tonight! :yipee:


----------



## Allie84

It's what people do for BFNs...it's ingrained in our TTC brains lol! 

Wow, a bargain! :) Those things are like gold!


----------



## Megg33k

That's true... We're supposed to feel bad about not seeing lines, I suppose. I just thought maybe I was coming across as a "poor me" story pretending not to see it and saying it was okay in some big depressed rant... but I was seriously just trying to verify that I hadn't gone blind! There were TONS of people in my journal swearing they saw it, despite me telling them it wasn't there. Of course, I wish it was... but I knew it wasn't! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!

Megg i find it annoying when there is nothing there but everyone is like I see it I see it!!! what the fuck???? Anyhoo, you know my position on testing early, especially for you who doesnt have the best of luck concerning pee behavior!!! If i were you i would skip the whole POAS and go straight to bloods.

Im doing better after the weekend from hell, my sis is also bouncing back nicely. Yesterday was her anniversary and i was terrified it would set her off but surprisinly she was quite chirpy. I guess the worst is behind us phew!!


----------



## Megg33k

I was told to test... plus, I can usually get at least a fainter than faint line on an FRER. Who knows... I just can't help myself! I like to pee on things! :rofl:

I'm glad your sis handled her anniversary so well! The worst behind you is GOOD! :)


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Vicky glad you and your sister are doing better!!



> Originally Posted by msarkozi View Post
> Megg - when you say you just like to pee on things, are we talking tests only, or are you into peeing on anything you can pee on?????
> Welllllllllllll.... uhm... err... ... MOSTLY tests!

:rofl:


----------



## cazza22

Hi everyone :wave:

Back from doctors & after half an hour of sobbing my heart out I've been referred back to the fertility clinic for further testing, in the mean time while waiting for my appointment etc we have decided to take s break from ttc. I'm going for the ntnp tactic, u never know it might do us some good & we may catch the egg while not stressin so bad?. I'm also gonna look into going private aswell?. 
But for now I'm gonna focus on getting myself fit n healthy I could really do with losing a few pounds that I have put on recently so I'm going to put all my energy into that instead :thumbup:. I'm gutted that I probably won't be pregnant for Christmas :-( that was what I was hoping to be honest to have a little bump on chrimbo day :cry:. Oh well I need this break to sort my head out & give my OH some more attention n talk about other stuff than ttc all the bloody time.

I'll be in and out of bnb but I'll defo be checking up on u all especially u meggles :winkwink: I wanna see if BFP gorgeous whoop whoop! & luce I can't wait to see ur scan piccies xxxx

take care my lovelies & thanks for everything xxx Caz xxx


----------



## vickyd

Cazz babe i think that your plan sounds great. I did the exact same thing after my loss although i wasnt even NTNP i was preventing 100%. I managed to get fit again which i swear has helped me loads and my emotional state is so much better. 
Wishing only great things for you, hope to hear the good news very quickly!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Cazza I'm glad your doc is referring you back I hope you dont have to wait too long for more testing, I know the waiting is the hardest thing. NTNP is definately the best way forward, taking time out out serioulsy TTC really helps, you will feel so less stressed and so much happier even after one cycle, having something else to focus on like getting fit is always good, I think you look stunning just the way you are though hun.

Hey, maybe we will be bump buddies after all?xxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Caz I think that is a really good plan give yourself some time, you and oh can spend time together I think not focusing on TTC is a good thing sometimes as it can take over your lifes. So pleased your dr is referring you back to fertility clinic hope you get some answers. Always here for you sweetie and wish you only good things.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

look after yourself Cazz! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Caz! :hugs: Totally understandable, lovely! You'll be missed while away though! :hugs: I hope you feel a million times better when you get back and will have all the answered you seek!


----------



## Allie84

I think that sounds great, Caz. :hugs: I'm going to go back to NTNP for awhile, as well, once AF shows her horrible face (but I won't leave BnB). I feel like each cycle I get more and more crazy about TTC and start to lose myself somewhere in there. I need to focus more on my marriage and my goals outside of a baby since it doesn't seem like it's going to happen quickly. I'm applying for grad school,etc. I also want to get fit and lose 20 lbs so I'm down to a lean weight before putting on pregnancy weight...so Caz, I hear you and totally understand. :) I'm not going to post any less, though. You girls have become friends and I love it on BnB!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Allie your so sweet, glad your not leaving but understand that some of us need time out now and then. How's things with Hubby now?xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

P.S Your charts looking good, so you have ovulated?xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Aww allie I'm glad your not leaving us think its good to try and focus on other things its not easy taking your mind of TTC but having other things to do will help. Applying for grad school sounds exiciting, what are you going to study?

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

YAY Lucy 5 weeks, woo hoo.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Awww thanks sassy I'm feeling a bit nauseous today think its because I'm hungry though waiting for hubby to get back from the shops with food as nothing in the house wish he would hurry!!

How are you?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab news that your feeling nauseous must mean babies getting nice and snug for the long haul. What you having for dinner?? I had mine at half 6, you must be starving its a bit late for dinner!

I'm all ok thanks, Woodys having his mental hour at the mo, cant wait for him to go to bed!xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah Steve was much longer than I expected normally we doing the shopping together which is much quicker but I have been feeling a bit faint today so he let me stay home. I had sausages, new potato's and salad although the new potato's took forever to cook so ended up having a sausage sandwich (the sausages were ready way before the spuds) as a snack then my proper tea. Nice and full now and dont feel sick so I obviously need to make sure I eat regularly.

Good to hear your ok and hope woody goes to bed soon for you. Sounds like he's settled in well. xx


----------



## msarkozi

yes, make sure you eat regularly Luce, especially if you end up feeling faint.....

your next 7 weeks are going to fly by:)


----------



## Allie84

Sassy_TTC said:


> Aww Allie your so sweet, glad your not leaving but understand that some of us need time out now and then. How's things with Hubby now?xxxxx

Aww thanks. :hugs: Things with hubby are much better after our weird weekend. He's been really sweet about me being a TTC crazy lady. :) He deserves more attention lol. 


Sassy_TTC said:


> P.S Your charts looking good, so you have ovulated?xxxx

I guess so? :shrug:. I don't feel like I normally do in the 2ww. No 'symptoms' at all and no pos OPK so I'm wondering if I even ovulated. Maybe I just had a temp shift but no eggie? I don't know if that's possible. FF says I'm 9dpo so I tested (very naughty) and it was BFN. 



LucyJ said:


> Applying for grad school sounds exiciting, what are you going to study?
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: Thanks. I'm thinking counselor education or school psychology to become a school counselor or psychologist. I'm sorry you're feeling sick but happy to hear you're having ms if that makes sense lol. It sounds like you just need to keep eating....lucky you!!! :) 

I hope everyone is doing well today! :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## LucyJ

> Thanks. I'm thinking counselor education or school psychology to become a school counselor or psychologist. I'm sorry you're feeling sick but happy to hear you're having ms if that makes sense lol. It sounds like you just need to keep eating....lucky you!!!

Yeah it does make sense as long as I eat its not to bad so what a great excuse to eat!! 

Both our great chocies I did psychology A-level and loved it so interesting have always thought one day I would go back and study it some more. I went on a behaviour management course when I was teaching which was run by an educational psychologist it was so interesting. I think you'd make a great school counselor or psychologist.


----------



## Allie84

That course does sound interesting. And thank you. :hugs: It's nice to think about something I _can_ control for a change instead of worrying about getting a BFP which we can't really change the outcome of.

Happy 5 weeks! :)


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Hope your all having a good day.

I have got my scan date through :happydance: which is exicting its on the 12th Oct so I've got 3 weeks to wait was hoping it would be a bit sooner but can't complain as the lady doing it is doing it as a favour to reassure me.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO Lucy thats fab news, that will fly by.xxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Great news Luce!! 3 weeks seems like forever and at times it will feel like it but im sure youll find ways to distract yourself!!!!

Allie, good idea on taking it easy for a while! Hope you and hubby emerge stronger and more in love than ever!!!

Hey Sass!!! Hows Woody??? God i remember the puppy phase and my heart goes out to you!!! What a tough time that was on me and my furniture lol!!


----------



## LucyJ

I going to try and make sure my weeks are full so I'm busy. I've got two days teaching next week which is good. I'm study for my theory test as really need to get my driving license and thats the first step then it will be driving lesson hubby thinks I'll pass that I just lack confidence. Also thinking about doing an adult education course as something else to focus on. The weekend before our scan we are going away we've got a long weekend away booked so thats something to look forward to.

How are you?


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! :hi:

Sorry! I've been wrapped up in my own stuff a bit! 

Oct 12 isn't so long, Luce! Can't wait to see the pics! :)


----------



## vickyd

Ive been busy at work so keeps my mind off my baby worries! Next scan id Oct.4th so hopefully will see more movement and put my mind at ease...

Have to go to a wedding on Sat and really dreading it...Nothing to wear and have no money to go shopping so ill end up showing up in a pair of trousers lol!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Can't wait for your guys' scans! So exciting


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Got my 12 week scan on 14th October!!!! Three weeks today!!

Pretty pissed off though as they sent me a letter with the 20th October on it and I called and said I wanted it earlier as I have time off work already so she booked me for when I am bang on 12 weeks and said the scan can only be performed between 12 and 13+6 weeks, but I've looked online and its actually 11 weeks?!! 

I am getting so fucked off with medical 'professionals' telling you different things. I am an intelligent woman yet i've never been so confused with all this shizzle.


----------



## Megg33k

Doctors suck! No two ways about it!


----------



## LucyJ

> Sorry! I've been wrapped up in my own stuff a bit!

how you feeling?



> Ive been busy at work so keeps my mind off my baby worries! Next scan id Oct.4th so hopefully will see more movement and put my mind at ease...
> 
> Have to go to a wedding on Sat and really dreading it...Nothing to wear and have no money to go shopping so ill end up showing up in a pair of trousers lol!!!

I'm sure everything will be alright at your scan. It sucks not having anything to wear or money to buy anything new I'm sure whatever you wear your look gorgeous.



> Got my 12 week scan on 14th October!!!! Three weeks today!!

Yay to getting your appointment. Irritating about the medical profession I think sometimes they make it up as they go along.


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Sorry! I've been wrapped up in my own stuff a bit!
> 
> how you feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been busy at work so keeps my mind off my baby worries! Next scan id Oct.4th so hopefully will see more movement and put my mind at ease...
> 
> Have to go to a wedding on Sat and really dreading it...Nothing to wear and have no money to go shopping so ill end up showing up in a pair of trousers lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure everything will be alright at your scan. It sucks not having anything to wear or money to buy anything new I'm sure whatever you wear your look gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 12 week scan on 14th October!!!! Three weeks today!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay to getting your appointment. Irritating about the medical profession I think sometimes they make it up as they go along.Click to expand...

I'm okay... Boobs hurt off and on... Nips hurt off and on... Sometimes I just feel a bit "off" (something shy of nausea but not quite normal either)... I sleep a good bit, and would like to be asleep right now. I got a solid 6 hours last night, but apparently that's not good enough (it used to be). I see lines that may or may not exist on my tests... I dunno... I'm a bit lost in my own mind at the moment. :(

How are you?


----------



## vickyd

Megg only you would think 6 hours sleep is too much!!!!!!!! ITS 8 hours for adults and at least 10 for preggos!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg only you would think 6 hours sleep is too much!!!!!!!! ITS 8 hours for adults and at least 10 for preggos!!!

I don't think 6 hours is too much.. I said its usually enough. I should at least be semi-alert. But, I'm half falling asleep sitting up... THAT isn't normal. I've been sleeping well over 10 hours a day lately. :wacko:


----------



## LucyJ

I'm ok thanks hungry all the time and sleepy especially in the afternoons. I'm into a maternity bra as my boobs are definitely getting bigger. I'm not getting anything productive done at the mo so really need to get myself organised and get out of the house its been chucking it down today so havnt been out.

It's all sounding positive hope they are lines your seeing. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Megg33k

Sleeping in the afternoons is the best! :) LOVE IT! Bigger boobs aren't too bad either! LOL

I hope so too... I'm just very... blah... about it all. I want to know now, dammit! :hissy:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

6 hours is a terrible night for me!!

I sleep for 1.5 hours when I come home from work and then another 8-9 in bed at night!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, we watched a movie (Chloe... super strange movie) in bed from 12-1:30 and then :sex: because I was pissed I didn't get any the night before. I think I immediately passed out after... Woke up at 3am and only just realized then that I'd been asleep! So, I turned to get comfy and slept until he woke me up for breakfast at 8am. I think I was honestly asleep by 2am though... and I would like to go back to sleep right now... In fact, I might this afternoon. After lunch, because I'm starving again already! :wacko:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Lucy i think its a fab idea to get on with studying for your theory ready to take your test, it will be lovely to have your own set of wheels when bubba comes along. It took me 7 attempts to pass my driving test, I sat 2 theory tests as the first one expired and I spent over 2k on lessons!!!! Anyone fancy a lift with me?? You could be risking your life!!! :haha:

Vicky - Woody's doing really well, he's being so good at the mo and has not tried to chew a single thing! He keeps crawling around the back of the sofa so we moved it back, so he keeps crying about that now :dohh:

Cesca - I cannot believe your 12week scan is in 3 weeks that has flown by so fast only seems like yesterday I saw the post of your digi test! I hope you will be sharing your scan pic with us all. :flower:

Hope everyone else is all ok.xxxxxxx


----------



## yogi77

Hi ladies, just thought I'd say hi :wave:...

I've been reading and keeping up with everyone, but I've been working a lot and just haven't had much to say as there is not much going on right now with me TTC-wise...not until next week anyways...this has been the longest wait until ovulation EVER. 

I ordered some IC's and OPK's from the internet almost 2 weeks ago and I still haven't got them...and it said 2-5 business days for delivery...but I live in Canada so it will probably take longer, I don't know why I didn't think of that at the time :dohh:...now I'm thinking by the time they get here it will be too late for the OPK's!!! grrrrrr

Another close friend announced she was pregnant yesterday so I was gutted. We would have been due around the same time. :cry: I wonder if it gets any easier.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sassy_TTC said:


> Cesca - I cannot believe your 12week scan is in 3 weeks that has flown by so fast only seems like yesterday I saw the post of your digi test! I hope you will be sharing your scan pic with us all. :flower:

The last week or so has flown by. I'm hoping the next 3 weeks fly by, especially as two of those weeks I'm off work so doing lots of things to keep me busy.

Of course i'll share the picture as long as people don't mind. 

Nerves are creeping in now though.


----------



## Megg33k

Yogi - It sort of gets a little easier... sort of. It gets easier in some ways at least! :hugs:

Cesca - Of course you should share the pic!


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy I've done my theory test before and passed it but it ran out before I passed my test then I just couldn't afford to redo it then I kept putting it of but I'm determined that I will get my driving licence as it will make life easier.

Yogi I know it's hard but you will get there and it will happen for you. It does get eaiser to deal with people being pregnant its always hard but I think you learn to cope better with if that makes sense.

Would love to see you 12 week scan Cesca so exiciting hopefully the next 3 weeks will fly by.


----------



## Allie84

Cesca of course we can't wait to see your scan pics. :) I hope the time flies by. :hugs:

Yogi, I feel it does get easier with time. :hugs:

:hugs: It's been a quiet week on here. But we have loads of scans to look forward to! 

I've been feeling a few AF style cramps today so I think she's on her way. I'm 10dpo and tested BFN so I think AF will be here on Saturday....right when I'm going to my cousin's baby shower! She is due a month before what was my EDD. (We've all had a lot baby showers to go to, huh?) I am happy for her though, as it took her over a a year to conceive. I'm sure I will feel a bit jealous, however.


----------



## yogi77

Cesca we definitely want to see your scan pic!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, have been chucked out of hotel room 5 million hours before the flight home, so before i have to face the hardship of a day down the beach, i have a perplexing question about temping

I got a thermometer and could only start temping this wek due to its late arrival, but its thrown me a bit, i'll set up a chart when i get home, but heres what i had this week:

Sun CD9 - 35.9 (opk no line)
Mon CD10 - 35.9 (opk no line)
Tues CD11 - 36.3 (opk no line) 
Wed CD12 - 36.2 (positive opk) 
Thurs CD13 - 36.0 (positive opk)
Fri CD14 - 36.1 (not done opk yet) 

After the above, i know its only a few days of temping, but it looks like i ov'd on Monday - 2 days before my +ve opk

The temp was taken at the exact same time every day and the air con was set to 16 degres evry day, so i know theres no variables effecting the temp - theres a half degree increase on Tues and thereafter, my temp stays higher. Copuld i be ovulating that early, and before my LH surge?

If so, it might explain why im not geting bfp

Im gonna read back and catch up with you loonies now xx


----------



## NatoPMT

sounds like youve all been feisty as hell this week - sorry to hear about scrapping with oh's. In my opinion, while all this is going on, what we say should go. No voming, drinking, answering back etc. 

Cazza, i have been thinking about you xx 

My sister had killer cells and she had to get her tests sent to america for analysis - i dont think they do the killer cell tests in the uk. On the clomid, you are getting pregnant ok, so i wouldnt imagine that forcing ovulation would help? Glad you have ben referred my lovely, thats the best place to be - i will be stalking you whether you are here or not (vague threat) 

all the way through catching up, i have ben like a cat on a hot tin roof, waiting for news from megg. I am actually holding my breath. UI cant even apprecaite the peeing on mostly tests joke im that nervous for you

sassy batty: "I always knew deep down that my pregnancies wasn't going to work out, I think we just know!"

my friend said that - she was pregnant with twins and miscarried one, and she knew that something was wrong before the mc, and then that it was ok after she heard the 2nd baby was still there. 

Allie - your focus sounds good, take the pressure off - think we all ned to do taht from time to time

Luce, great news on that scan date!!

Vic - crete was loooooverly. I like this habit the greeks have of giving you free food and drink. Right up my street

I cant concentrate cos stupid man is stupid shouting into his stupid mobile next to me. I am going to actually kill him 

Cecsa - i would be a bundle of nerves too, but i have a feeling you have got it straight this time, i have read the tea leaves. Sorry they are confusing you with their confusing ways - its not on when you are this jumpy about the pregnancy anyway. They really dont ned to add to it. Bitches. 

Right, am caught up and have no answers to the riddle of whether meggs IUI came good, no answers as to whether whyme got a high progesterone reading cos she was up the duff, and have not seen lovely hearty so i shall facebook her

xx


----------



## vickyd

Nato baby glad to hear you had a good holiday!!!!! Quick question first of all luv, you set the AC temp to 16?????????????????? Are you mad????????????? You slept with a duvet right?????
Anyway, from your temps it does seem that you ovulated on Monday although im no expert. I have read though that ovulation can be affected by external circumstances like change in diet ect. so i would temp at home aswell and then make a conclusion.

So did you get a lovely tan???


----------



## Jaymes

Hi. Welcome back Nato! we missed you!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Nato, 

Glad you've had a good holiday can't help with your temps sorry. Its good to have you back.

:hi: to everyone

How are we all today?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahh bless you nato - seeing it in the tea leaves!!

Hope you had an ace holiday. I am well jealous. We're not going on a foreign holiday now because I don't want to fly at 10 weeks. Grr. Next holiday will be Italy next July when the baby is teeeeeeny with the familia!

I am so ready for this day to be over. Eurgh.


----------



## MinnieMone

Nato, glad you had a good hols... i hate that chucking out early malarkey... everyone should be able to have their room till they fly i reckon!

just a quickie on killer cells... you can have the test in the UK (and on the NHS - a colleague at work has had it done).... I've been tested also, and that's the reason for my 4 losses!!! everything else completely normal. I think just some Dr's don't recognise it (meanie dr from St Mary's wouldn't). tsk. If anyone wants the details of where I had it done I'll gladly let you know.

On your temps - I haven't a scooby hun, I started this month also, but was getting such randoms (swinging from 36.1 - 37 + within days), that I lost interest.... plus the fact I sleep next to a 6ft 4inch chappie who is like a radiator, great in the winter, not so nice when trying to regulate body temp. Have you tried the sperm to egg plan, that's supposed to cover all bases... we're giving it a whirl this month!

Hi to everyone else - so glad it's Friday... and payday!!! 

x


----------



## Megg33k

Calling tests BFN this morning... I think we're all crazy and seeing things that aren't there. Temp took a nose-dive too. Fed up of it all... :shrug:



NatoPMT said:


> Hi girls, have been chucked out of hotel room 5 million hours before the flight home, so before i have to face the hardship of a day down the beach, i have a perplexing question about temping
> 
> I got a thermometer and could only start temping this wek due to its late arrival, but its thrown me a bit, i'll set up a chart when i get home, but heres what i had this week:
> 
> Sun CD9 - 35.9 (opk no line)
> Mon CD10 - 35.9 (opk no line)
> Tues CD11 - 36.3 (opk no line)
> Wed CD12 - 36.2 (positive opk)
> Thurs CD13 - 36.0 (positive opk)
> Fri CD14 - 36.1 (not done opk yet)
> 
> After the above, i know its only a few days of temping, but it looks like i ov'd on Monday - 2 days before my +ve opk
> 
> The temp was taken at the exact same time every day and the air con was set to 16 degres evry day, so i know theres no variables effecting the temp - theres a half degree increase on Tues and thereafter, my temp stays higher. Copuld i be ovulating that early, and before my LH surge?
> 
> If so, it might explain why im not geting bfp
> 
> Im gonna read back and catch up with you loonies now xx

Attaching what your chart (thus far) looks like! I have a 2nd FF account where I can play with temps, so I just put in a new chart with yours so you could see it.
 



Attached Files:







Nato Chart.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MinnieMone

oh Megg, I've just popped on quickly.... it still say's 1 day until testing on your chart. Is it still early?


----------



## vickyd

Megg testing day is tomorrow hun! Dont loose hope yet ok??? Remember what hell i went through with low numbers cause i had late ovulation/implantation??? Please try and test as late as possible....FXXXXXXXX!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I personally don't know anything about temping and charting, but is it possible that too much is put into these?! That it can't be the only source that is relied upon? 

Megg, you can't give up any hope until there is an actual reason. I wouldn't rely strictly on what your chart says hun! 

And Nato, it is possible to ovulate at 12-13 days. A regular luteal phase is 14 days, but not everyone has a regular luteal phase. So if you are bd'ing from calendar say 12-17, I would think you have your bases covered


----------



## NatoPMT

ha. yes im very hot and very mental Vic. Im english, i only understand freezing cold. It started raining this afternoon but the clouds were soon thwarted and i gave myself a last fry up next to the sea this evening. All under factor 30 of course. I didnt realise i was freckly till this week, i defo have the ginger gene. 

Hi Jaymes, how are you lovey? all good in the jaymes hood? 

Hi Luce, not back yet, i have 12 mins before i click off (stingy hotel internet) and then i have a flight to catch. will be back at 2am this morning. Very grumpy and sleepy no doubt

I wouldnt want to fly either cesca, i blow up like a sausage when i fly when unpregnant anyway. Im dead sexy me. Italy sounds great though, and manageable with a baby, i heart florence and tuscany

Thanks for that Mone, my sis had hers done about 6 years ago so it mightve moved on,can you give me details please? id like to get checked cos of the family link. My sister is riddled with these problems. Ha at losing interest, i tried to temp a few months ago and did the exact same thing. I had a strop and wandered off. This time they are so textbook i cant really ignore them.

woo nice one meg - it does look like ive oved doesnt it? If i did on Monday, im already out this month cos we didnt get anything in due to travelling etc. Im starting to wonder if i ov much much earlier than expected every month cos i get a patch ewcm around day 8, and then none. 

Sorry about the continued bfn meggers, i still have hope so i hope you have hope too. So much hope. 

anyone know if and why i might ov, then get an LH surge? I am back at 2am and expect DrDisco to provide me all the answers. Ahem

what is this sperm to egg plan you speak of? Must check that out at 3am tom morn. Oo only 3 mins left, im gonna get booted out. *******os. 

xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Mel, id have oved on CD10 though, on a 29 day cycle. oo oo moneys running out byeeee xx


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> oh Megg, I've just popped on quickly.... it still say's 1 day until testing on your chart. Is it still early?

Its 11dpiui/11dpo! :shrug:



vickyd said:


> Megg testing day is tomorrow hun! Dont loose hope yet ok??? Remember what hell i went through with low numbers cause i had late ovulation/implantation??? Please try and test as late as possible....FXXXXXXXX!!!




msarkozi said:


> I personally don't know anything about temping and charting, but is it possible that too much is put into these?! That it can't be the only source that is relied upon?
> 
> Megg, you can't give up any hope until there is an actual reason. I wouldn't rely strictly on what your chart says hun!
> 
> And Nato, it is possible to ovulate at 12-13 days. A regular luteal phase is 14 days, but not everyone has a regular luteal phase. So if you are bd'ing from calendar say 12-17, I would think you have your bases covered

No, the chart isn't 100%, but that's not something I'm too fond of seeing... I mean, a nose-dive is a nose-dive. It generally would indicate that my progesterone is falling... which would indicate the witch is coming. Of course, anything is possible. So, no, not 100%.

Hope isn't gone... Just had 2 weeks full of bad news and this would really seal it! LOL



NatoPMT said:


> ha. yes im very hot and very mental Vic. Im english, i only understand freezing cold. It started raining this afternoon but the clouds were soon thwarted and i gave myself a last fry up next to the sea this evening. All under factor 30 of course. I didnt realise i was freckly till this week, i defo have the ginger gene.
> 
> Hi Jaymes, how are you lovey? all good in the jaymes hood?
> 
> Hi Luce, not back yet, i have 12 mins before i click off (stingy hotel internet) and then i have a flight to catch. will be back at 2am this morning. Very grumpy and sleepy no doubt
> 
> I wouldnt want to fly either cesca, i blow up like a sausage when i fly when unpregnant anyway. Im dead sexy me. Italy sounds great though, and manageable with a baby, i heart florence and tuscany
> 
> Thanks for that Mone, my sis had hers done about 6 years ago so it mightve moved on,can you give me details please? id like to get checked cos of the family link. My sister is riddled with these problems. Ha at losing interest, i tried to temp a few months ago and did the exact same thing. I had a strop and wandered off. This time they are so textbook i cant really ignore them.
> 
> woo nice one meg - it does look like ive oved doesnt it? If i did on Monday, im already out this month cos we didnt get anything in due to travelling etc. Im starting to wonder if i ov much much earlier than expected every month cos i get a patch ewcm around day 8, and then none.
> 
> Sorry about the continued bfn meggers, i still have hope so i hope you have hope too. So much hope.
> 
> anyone know if and why i might ov, then get an LH surge? I am back at 2am and expect DrDisco to provide me all the answers. Ahem
> 
> what is this sperm to egg plan you speak of? Must check that out at 3am tom morn. Oo only 3 mins left, im gonna get booted out. *******os.
> 
> xx

Hard to say if Monday will be the day or not... look like it so far though! :( Could be a reason, for sure!

Boo @ BFN's! I'll post the tests so you can all feel free to gawk!

DO NOT FEEL BAD ABOUT SAYING BFN! I'M SAYING THEY'RE BFN! <--- Do you think that'll work and keep people from apologizing?
 



Attached Files:







tests 924.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









tests 924_inv.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









dt 924 no case.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2









frer 924 no case.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LucyJ

Nato save flight home!!

Cesca I love italy haven't been for ages would love to go back.

Megg don't give up yet I still have hope for you. :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg hun, they do look BFN but @ 11dpo only!! I got BFN at 11dp with 3 & 4 (trying to remember, god I hate myself that I've forgotten these important things ahhhh!), you are not out yet... definitely not... 

shit, my boss nearly caught me then....!


----------



## Megg33k

LOL... Don't get caught! :hugs:

Well, I was sure I was seeing lines yesterday... but not today now. Its very confusing! Perhaps it was the fuckton of water I drank prior to bed last night... I don't know.


----------



## msarkozi

ooooh yes, diluted urine definitely affects your tests!!! When I went to confirm my first one at the clinic, it came up as negative and so I had to rely on blood tests to confirm it. I had diluted urine then and they told me that's what would have caused it.


----------



## Megg33k

Perhaps that's all it is then. We'll see tomorrow. I'll try and resist drinking a HUGE bottle of water just before bed tonight!

It was THIS bottle... Well, not the one she's holding in particular... but same brand, same size!

https://images.businessweek.com/ss/07/11/1113_girlapproved/image/7_smartwater.jpg


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I don't know how you would have managed to hold in your urine all night after drinking a lot of water! You didn't pee the bed at all in your sleep did you??? :)


----------



## Megg33k

Uhmmmm.... Noooooooo? :blush: OKAY! YES!!! :(


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: it's ok Meggs, accidents happen.....


----------



## Megg33k

Glad I had those rubber sheets put on! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl:


----------



## yogi77

Hey Nato, I haven't a clue about your temps because of the big spike that one day (when I look at the chart Megg put up). But normally once you've ovulated your temps will go up within the following day or two and stay up... :shrug: sorry no help at all!! But sounds like you had a good hot holiday I'm jealous!!!

Megg sorry about the BFN tests...but isn't there a line on the inverted FRER? I don't see anything on any of the other ones, but I see it on the inverted one? And I'm not just saying this to make you feel better, and I know you don't want us to say we see something that we aren't seeing, but I see it...am I the only one with the line eye that sees it?? :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi, I see it there too....so if we are crazy, we can be crazy together:)


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> Hey Nato, I haven't a clue about your temps because of the big spike that one day (when I look at the chart Megg put up). But normally once you've ovulated your temps will go up within the following day or two and stay up... :shrug: sorry no help at all!! But sounds like you had a good hot holiday I'm jealous!!!
> 
> Megg sorry about the BFN tests...but isn't there a line on the inverted FRER? I don't see anything on any of the other ones, but I see it on the inverted one? And I'm not just saying this to make you feel better, and I know you don't want us to say we see something that we aren't seeing, but I see it...am I the only one with the line eye that sees it?? :wacko:

Others have suggested in my journal that they see it too. Not just you. I just don't happen to see it. No biggie! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

I'm glad I have a crazy Mel on my side!! The line is as clear as day on that one...but don't know about the temperature dive...so many factors can effect temps...but your cat peeing on random things is weird too...I'd say just try to relax and it's still early yet...famous words right lol!!


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> I'm glad I have a crazy Mel on my side!! The line is as clear as day on that one...but don't know about the temperature dive...so many factors can effect temps...but your cat peeing on random things is weird too...I'd say just try to relax and it's still early yet...famous words right lol!!

I've gone back to look at the inverted one, and I do see what you're talking about now. Perhaps I was a bit clouded with negativity this morning? I'll add 3 pics for you... the color corrected version of the tests, the inverted color corrected version, and (my new favorite) FRER in front of a flashlight!
 



Attached Files:







tests 924_color.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5









tests 924_color_inv.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









frer 924 flashlight.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg I demand you drink nothing before bed at all even if your dying of dehydration :yellowcard:

Nato - So glad your having a fab holiday, sorry I have no advice on temping, my thermometer got chucked in the bin in a fit of rage nearly 1 year ago, best thing I ever did! :thumbup:

TFI Friday at girls, what everyone got planned for the weekend? apart from Megg who will mostly be POAS :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

crazy Mel still sees it on the FRER's....

Yogi - we can be the crazy canadians together :)


----------



## yogi77

crazy line eye canadians! LOL

I don't see anything on the flashlight backlit one, but I still see it on the other FRER :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Comes with the territory of being all the way up there! You're all stark-raving mad! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> crazy line eye canadians! LOL
> 
> I don't see anything on the flashlight backlit one, but I still see it on the other FRER :wacko::wacko:

Funny! I see it on the flashlight one! LOL Of course, I also could see it in person on the flashlight one... so that helps!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Megg!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!

Nato, welcome back! Hope your flight home was good. As for your temps, I would expect them to stay risen for a day or two past the spike. So maybe that spike was a fluke?

Megg, I was really hoping to see your BFP news when I got on. Stop drinking so much water!!!! :)

I'm starting to feel weird about the baby shower I'm off to tomorrow. I keep thinking about how she should only be one month ahead of me in pregnancy and I'm not even pregnant. I tested BFN this morning, 11 dpo. :cry: I know I'm taking it easy TTC now but a BFN still really sucks. 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Megg33k

BFN @ 11dpo seems like an epidemic now! DAMN! Of course, the Canadians still my BFP's! Perhaps your test would look BFP if you were Canadian? (Just teasing, girls!)

Sorry, Allie! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Megg! you are welcome to join us in the North anytime :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'll be right over then! I want to live where my tests are BFP! :)


----------



## yogi77

maybe it's the lighting up here!?! or lack of?? It's so dark and dreary here today and I have today off so I'm considering doing some baking...hmmmm

My IC's and OPK's just arrived in the mail :happydance: so now i'll be peeing on OPK sticks daily. It felt so weird to have nothing to pee on the past 2 weeks! :haha:

They took a while to get here because they're from the states...so I was surprised when I opened the package and they all say Made in Canada!?!?! :wacko:


----------



## msarkozi

lol, that is funny!! Made in Canada, but yet coming from the States?! 

Yogi - it's so dreary here too....and today compared to yesterday morning, it's staying darker longer in the mornings. It makes me want to stay in bed all the time!


----------



## yogi77

Mel, i'm curious how far north in alberta are you? fort macmurray north?? have you had snow yet?


----------



## Jaymes

No snow talk! I forbid it! (fingers in ears) LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I am so rubbish. My husband just rang on his way home from work to see if I wanted to go out for a couple of drinks or not. Prepregnancy I would've jumped at the chance, I love getting dressed up and going out and about, but I just said no! None of my nice clothes fit and I just feel so tired! He's gonna get a bottle of wine for himself instead!


----------



## msarkozi

lol Jaymes - you must get snow too where you live?

Yogi - I am in the Northwestern corner of Alberta.....(hope the map works). I am the dot that says Rainbow Lake

https://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=https://members.shaw.ca/kcic1/maps/ab.jpg&imgrefurl=https://members.shaw.ca/kcic1/mapab.html&h=801&w=595&sz=149&tbnid=vTvWB4tZXt2_uM:&tbnh=143&tbnw=106&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dalberta%2Bmap&zoom=1&q=alberta+map&usg=__uFpMh1aiVDBRJcime6FwxEQ0buE=&sa=X&ei=3OmcTMKdIoe8sQP8w_zVAQ&ved=0CCsQ9QEwBQ


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - you can have some virgin drinks if you want, but make sure you get some rest. Your body definitely wants it :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Cesca I thought that was a marriage thing not pregnancy, pre-marriage I would have jumped at the chance got glammed up and hit some fancy wine bars with hot fiancee now I'd rather sit in my big chunky p.j's, no make up on with Hubby playing on the X-Box, soooooo romantic............NOT!!xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel I cannot imagine what's its like where you live, its so surreal for me!xxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I am such a whimp in the snow!!!! We live at the top of a hill and when it snowed last February (bear in mind I live in Dorset where it snows last!!) I couldn't get my car down the hill. So I walked to work and it took me double the time it should as I fell over three times!

I've already reminded hubby I will be heavily pregnant in Feb (hopefully) so there is no way I am risking walking in in the snow! I suppose Canadians don't have a choice!


----------



## msarkozi

It's pretty nice.....picture yourself surrounded by beautiful trees and wildlife....a lake a short distance away....almost 24 hours of light during the summer, almost 24 hours of dark during winter, beautiful northern lights, beautiful sunsets/sunrises.....and forget about the fact that you are so far away from shopping malls!!! lol!


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - I definitely wouldn't be walking in the snow, as it is way too cold!! we can get to -40 celcius in the winter, and then windchill on top of that!! You warm your vehicle up for at least half an hour just to go to the grocery store!


----------



## Megg33k

Re: snow... Me too, Jaymie! LALALALALALA!


----------



## yogi77

WOW that is way up there!! But it sounds pretty...I don't get to see the northern lights where I am...and we don't really get any snow either. Maybe just a couple times a year? But we get 8 months of rain instead. I'd take snow and sunshine any day! But it is beautiful here!


----------



## Jaymes

(surly face) it snows..... doesn't mean I have to like it though. I hate to be cold!


----------



## msarkozi

I don't mind the snow, but I hate the cold! We had snow a week or two ago, but it was melting before it hit the ground. We usually don't have snow to stay until November. And then once Christmas is over, I would like it to be gone! I need a white christmas though, otherwise it just isn't the same.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG I hate the snow and the cold and the rain for that matter, I cannot wait to get away from this country! It's got quite cold here last winter, prob about -5 and it was horrible, then we had heavy snow (6 inches) and NO ONE went to work, I live 2 minute drive away from the office and could not make it in as I couldn't get my car out and it was too dangerous to walk, lol!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Sassy! If that was the case here, we would never be at work during the winter. -5 is a breeze for us, along with 6" of snow. We tend to get 6' of snow and more! It's crazy....but the snow sure does make fun for making snow angels, snowmen, snow forts, skiing, and all the other fun winter activities.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I just hate the cold, even as a child I would want to sit indoors with my Mum drinking hot chocolate while the boys went crazy in the snow!

Where you live sounds amaing, I'm so jealous. Picture where I live, 1billion houses literally on top of each other, tons of traffic, a river that ony has massive shipping boats passing by, but on the up side I have many shops and resturants right on our door step!


----------



## msarkozi

hmmmm, that sounds a bit crowded and loud. I like the houses to have some space between them for sure. Is there a lot of historic culture there? I loved seeing all that kind of stuff when I visited Europe


----------



## yogi77

wow that does sound very crowded!! I live in a fairly small town with not a lot of options for shopping and restaurants...very limited! But we are right on the ocean and we have a big yard for our garden and for the dog to play in. 

well I think I'm going out on a ladies night tonight, a few of us girls are getting together for sushi and drinks and we could possibly end up out dancing (more than likely, it's been a while!!). Looks like I'll be hitting the wine tonight :wine: and at least it's not during my 2ww so I can indulge without that slight feeling of guilt!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes it's exactly that! To be able to afford a house here with land around you would have to be loaded or move away from this sort of area, a 2bed apartment could set you back at least £180K+, I'm 15 mins from Lonodn so there's loads of stuff there but I cannot wait to move.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sounds like a fab night Yogi, have fine and enjoy a few glasses of wine for me, man do I miss it.xxxx


----------



## yogi77

Sassy I went to London when I was 16 and LOVED IT. I absolutely fell in love with everything about it and can't wait to go back one day. You are so lucky to live so close!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm weird I love the snow but hate the cold mind you we never get much snow here and when we do the whole country grinds to a stop. I would love to have a white christmas.

Mel it sounds beautiful where you live. Hubby and I were possibly going to go to canada next year to stay with my friends cousin they we're at my friends wedding and said to us if we wanted to come over we were more than welcome to stay with them :happydance: they recommended coming in the spring. I dont think we will get over next year now, we were also thinking about going to america next year but thats not going to happen either I dont think maybe following year who knows.

Hope you have a fab night out yogi.

Cesca I was always up for going out when I was at uni and when hubby and I first met but now I'd much rather get in my pj and curl up in front of the tv. In fact hubby's gone out tonight to see his dad so I'm going to go to bed in abit and curl up with a film on and probably sleep, I feel so tired.


----------



## msarkozi

what part of Canada were you going to visit?


----------



## Allie84

Have a fun girl's night Yogi! I'm having a girlie night too, but we are just going to stay in and watch chick flicks (yeah, Cesca, I think not going out is a married thing and not just a preggo thing). We're having a sleepover actually, lol, but that's because I have to drive over 2 hours to get there tonight.

I live in the coldest part of the continental USA during the winter. It can be -40 F here. It's miserable! I love the snow but hate the cold (go figure). Where Mel lives sounds beautiful but I'd rather live near London, I think--if I were rich! When I was there I couldn't afford to do anything lol.


----------



## msarkozi

You wouldn't want to live in Canada either......it's so darn expensive here!!! Just to buy a decent house in Alberta, it would cost you over $300K!!! Even to be trailer trash, it would cost you over $100K!! It's insane!


----------



## yogi77

I am usually one for staying in in my pj's too...definitely a married thing!! But sometimes I need a fix and to get out with the girls...like once or twice a year haha.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I am such a summer girl. I hate winter.

I would just love to live somewhere warm all year round. The cold doesn't do it for me.

EXCEPT: We live near the sea and in the winter on a bright and sunny (yet cold) day it is heaven walking along the seafront all wrapped up then going for hot chocolate.

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/DSC01446.jpg


----------



## msarkozi

beautiful Cesca


----------



## Allie84

Beautiful, Cesca! 

I would love to live there!!


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone,

A quick disclaimer.... before I foray into NTNP I am going to keep bringing the crazy and POAS loads while I finish out the 2ww... :)

I just POAS and got this weird dent in the test. What on earth is that? It's where the color is supposed to be. Have I just experience an evap or a faulty test? I know it's not BFP but I wanted to get opinions. 

Don't mind my shoulder ducking out of the picture lol. I've worked all day and look like poo!
 



Attached Files:







Image143.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 14









Image141.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## msarkozi

I'm honestly not too sure Allie...sorry I can't be any help to you


----------



## Megg33k

That's usually considered an evap on an IC.. that said, some BFP's start out just like that!


----------



## msarkozi

ok Allie, with that thought in mind, can you test again for us tomorrow???? I'm excited now that it could be a BFP


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I hate those tests I always get some sort of line or evap, I would test again tomorrow with a different test,xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Looks lovely Cesca, where abouts are you?xxx


----------



## Fergie89

heyy :D not been on this thread for a bit , just a little update since the last time :D ... AF is 6 days late , took a test abt 3 days ago , and was a BFN :( im gonna test again on Monday :D

:dust: ..XXXXXXXXxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait to see your BFP, Fergie!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sassy_TTC said:


> Looks lovely Cesca, where abouts are you?xxx

South coast x

Allie - definitely looks like an evap to me! But keep testing :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

I'm on the south coast as well Cesca there is something lovely about being able to walk across the beach on bright sunny but cold winter day. Hubby and I wrap up warm and walk along the cliffs in the winter sometimes we buy chips while we walk!! Its quite good if its really windy as well watching the waves crash against the cliffs/beach.

:hi: everyone hope your all having a good weekend. I'm off shopping with hubby in a bit and then going to see my niece.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hi: girls!

I'm hoping to fall asleep... Can't get much past there at the moment! Not feeling great... boob throbbing, hip/back pain, sweating when covered but can't sleep when I'm not... grawr! Frustrating!


----------



## msarkozi

Hi Fergie....I hope a BFP is coming!


----------



## Fergie89

thank yous :D 

me too!!! big much! :D ...X


----------



## yogi77

Good luck Fergie, hope you get your bfp! 

Ladies night was great but I think I drank enough wine :wine: for all of us. Sushi, wine, movie, then out dancing...paying for it today though :sick:

Megg did you test again today yet? ...off to stalk your journal...


----------



## msarkozi

hangovers are the worst!! but if you had fun, that's all that matters :)


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> Good luck Fergie, hope you get your bfp!
> 
> Ladies night was great but I think I drank enough wine :wine: for all of us. Sushi, wine, movie, then out dancing...paying for it today though :sick:
> 
> Megg did you test again today yet? ...off to stalk your journal...

I did! The pics are up! :)


----------



## yogi77

Thanks, I had a lot of much needed fun, but I still feel a little guilty for drinking while TTC...urrrrggh...even though it's not during the 2ww I still feel bad about it. :wacko: 

But it was just a one time thing so I think I should just get over it!!


----------



## Megg33k

You should definitely get over it and not let it bother you! You deserve fun! :)


----------



## msarkozi

I agree, and you drank my share as I really needed it :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So glad you had a fab night Yogi and don't worry about drinking we all need to let our hair down once in a while.xxxxx

Where's Allie???? Have you POAS yet hunny?xxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

yes, Allie owes us another test too :)


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi dont worry about it and glad you had a good night.

You ok mel? Sassy did you get a tatoo done?

Need to go catch up on everyone's journal's hope everyones having a good weekend.


----------



## Megg33k

I can see my line enough today in person that I'm calling it a BFP! I hope more than anything that my bloods on Monday can confirm it!

Tests: 

Spoiler
FRER with photo taken indoors (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5023698322_4e68af24c5.jpg

FRER with photo taken indoors (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5023698360_cc3f493e10.jpg

FRER flashlight
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5023698286_0526976cfe.jpg

FRER in natural light (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5023088649_70a3e63830.jpg

FRER in natural light (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5023088679_eaf7ea132b.jpg

FRER without front case (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5023698202_7bba1447d3.jpg

FRER without front case (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5023088629_ff5356c757.jpg

FRER without back case (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5023698164_9f9b7b00c1.jpg

FRER without back case (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5023088595_dd4812255e.jpg


----------



## yogi77

Megg that's awesome, congratulations! :hugs:

I didn't expect to ovulate until CD 16 but check out today's OPK!!: (CD12) 

(drinking copius amounts of wine doesn't effect the LH surge does it?? LOL)


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> Megg that's awesome, congratulations! :hugs:
> 
> I didn't expect to ovulate until CD 16 but check out today's OPK!!: (CD12)
> 
> (drinking copius amounts of wine doesn't effect the LH surge does it?? LOL)
> 
> 
> View attachment 119844

No, honey! If anything, it would make it lighter! Catch that eggy!


----------



## LucyJ

Get :sex:


----------



## msarkozi

Yeah I am ok now Luce, thanks!

Yogi - go get busy!!!

Megg - I told you that you were having quints!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Yeah I am ok now Luce, thanks!
> 
> Yogi - go get busy!!!
> 
> Megg - I told you that you were having quints!!! :)

:rofl: Maybe my bloods will confirm that too! :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

If they tell you your HCG levels are rocket high, then start naming those quints :) lol! I so can't wait until they confirm it on Monday. I am so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> If they tell you your HCG levels are rocket high, then start naming those quints :) lol! I so can't wait until they confirm it on Monday. I am so happy for you :hugs:

Thank you! :hugs: I'm terrified it'll be negative somehow. :( The levels won't be that high, because I know what my tests look like with a level in the 250-450 range and I'm way off of that still, unfortunately. I'm trying not to be too happy just yet... I'm worried... REALLY WORRIED!


----------



## yogi77

Looks like us crazy canadians have excellent line detecting eyes after all!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh Megg I hope you get some concrete answers on monday!!

I went out for a nice pizza with hubby and felt a bit rough during the meal. So we came home and I proper vomited up the whole lot :( It was horrible, not like my usual morning sickness, it was like illness or drunken sickness. So I'm feeling all sorry for myself now and going to read by true blood book in bed in a minute.


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - crazy canadians = line detectors :) 

Megg - try not to stress out doll. I can't wait to see what tomorrow's tests look like as well....It is positive hun :)

Cesca - sounds like baby doesn't like you eating pizza....poor thing! I can't eat kraft dinner and hot dogs, nor pepperoni sticks....


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Yogi - crazy canadians = line detectors :)
> 
> Megg - try not to stress out doll. I can't wait to see what tomorrow's tests look like as well....It is positive hun :)
> 
> Cesca - sounds like baby doesn't like you eating pizza....poor thing! I can't eat kraft dinner and hot dogs, nor pepperoni sticks....

Here's what I don't get! Why can some people see it an others not? If its there, shouldn't it just be there? Its SO confusing to me! I guess I just want 1 line that EVERYONE agrees exists!


----------



## msarkozi

I think it's just because it's faint hun, that is all. Some people aren't as good at spotting things out, unless it is clearly right in front of them. They will confirm it on Monday for you, and then you can start a whole new series of worries for the rest of your life :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> I think it's just because it's faint hun, that is all. Some people aren't as good at spotting things out, unless it is clearly right in front of them. They will confirm it on Monday for you, and then you can start a whole new series of worries for the rest of your life :haha:

I'm okay with those worries! I just need + bloods... and a heartbeat... Then, I can breath!!! Doesn't help that I couldn't feel less pregnant if I freakin' tried!

Just to make me feel better... We're seeing the same thing, right? I marked it in reasonably the right place?
 



Attached Files:







925 frer no case back with dots.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Fergie89

defo meg! :D


----------



## LucyJ

Glad your feeling better mel!! Megg I can't wait for monday do you know how long you will have to wait for your results. I think different computers/screen effect people seeing some lines try not to worry I'm sure your going to get positive news monday.

Aww cesca so sorry your feeling grotty and your tea didnt stay put that sucks. Get yourself cosy in bed and relax.


----------



## Megg33k

I hope to get them the same day, Luce!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, how you all doing. I am back and i am still confused about my temps but am normally confused about somert so at least that bit is normal. 

Hi fergie, pleased to meet you. hoping its under bfp circumstances - eyes crossed for ya

where that Allie one too. she needs to be peeing and reporting

Megling, i am very excited about monday. I have to admit i cant see owt, but coming from me thats no great loss. Anything i can / cant see... expect the opposite 

thought id give you a flash of me and husband at the minotaurs house. I'm feeling reckless.
 



Attached Files:







61839_472797036822_758381822_6668177_882167_n.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!

Well, I'm back from my sleepover and baby shower and had a good time. There were some bittersweet moments at the shower, and of course people started asking when I was going to have one....

Anyways, I forgot my BBT and HPTs so I just POAS right now when I got home. I got another evap looking dent! :( But my pee was clear (TMI sorry) and didn't even register a line on the OPK, where I usually always have a faint line (side note, but since I always get a line on the OPKS I had hubby do one yesterday and his was the same shade as mine! :shrug:) So I guess I will wait until tomorrow. I don't feel pregnant but I also don't feel like AF is coming.

Cute, Nato! You're so pretty and make a nice couple :) I love seeing pics of you disco girls. So, what are your temps doing? Do you think you ovulated?

Megg, congratulations! I'm still feeling tentative about it since the line is so faint. :hugs: I hope your bloods on Monday bring good news. THEN I will be jumping for joy with your news! 

Cesca, I hope you are feeling better today. 

Yogi, don't feel guilty, just think of it as a good night out before you can't do it anymore, and that OPK is very positive, so get :sex:! 

Fergie, FX fo you!

Mel and Sassy I am off to read your journals. I'm curious if Sass got that tat!


----------



## msarkozi

Absolutely Megg! It's there!

Great photo Nato!

Allie - I hope a BFP is coming your way! I'm starting to get excited for you


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Mel. I just don't think it's going to be a BFP because I don't feel any symptoms at all...in fact, if anything I still don't even believe I ovulated! Usually during the 2ww I am full of 'symptoms' and sore boobs, etc. I guess we'll see tomorrow. I will be 12 dpo (apparently-according to FF and CM) and will use my FRER instead of those ICs so I know for sure. 

How is your night going?


----------



## yogi77

Good luck with testing tomorrow Allie! 

Great pic Nato!


----------



## msarkozi

symptoms seem to cause more chaos then anything I think. Sometimes they are there, and other times they aren't, always making us wonder! They just don't like to play nice....

My evening is good....just trying to finish laundry and relaxing on the couch. How about you?


----------



## Allie84

It sounds like a relaxing evening. :)

Alex and I went and saw Ramona and Beezus. I can't believe I got him into a kid's movie-but I read all the books when I was younger and wanted to see it. It was cute!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! :hugs: I'm not so worried about it being faint... I know how I work... and the issue is that I barely work at all... So, as long as its faint, its there... and that gives me peace! :)

Love the pic, Nato!

I thought I went to see a kid's movie tonight, too (The Guardians in 3D)... but its freaking VIOLENT! Its really pretty, but super violent!


----------



## NatoPMT

my chart has sorted itself out - allie you were right clever lady

not sure how to post the chart so will have to post the link:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Allie, very brave re: the shower, well done for getting through it. On the no line opk, i read on poas.com that the opk as a hpt doesn't get progressively darker as hcg builds, so the opk wont be positive until a hpt is, or later. Im quietly confident 

have you done a test today megg, or are you leaving it till tomorrow now? Im gonna have another look at your test pics and see if i can see owt in the light.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I couldn't see the line either megg (but I could on the one a couple of days ago, big time) but now you've put those dots I can kind of see it. Can't wait till its so strong we can all see it!

Feel a little bit better this morning. No way am I not eating pizza though, this pregnancy already has me not wanting most meats. If you can't have meat or pizza, what are you meant to have?!

Allie - Weird you've got those dents two days in a row. Fingers crossed for you.

Nato - I love your pics x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Nato I love that pic, you 2 look gret together, hot Hubby you have there.xxx

Allie - Seems strange you have dent's on your IC both days I can't wait to see your FRER.

Megg - Will you be testing again today or is that it now until bloods tomorrow??


----------



## vickyd

Hey Ladies!!

Meggles cant see those lines, but i never see lines on B&B so i dont count! Cant wait for your confirmation bloods babes, and i saw you got #125 on the race thread like you were hoping!!!!!!

Nato luv the pics, looks like it was quite overcast alot! Did you get alot of rain?

I went to that wedding last night, soooooo boring!!! First of all we arrive at the venue (we skipped the church part) and no one was there! We saw and old guy at the curb who informs us that the venue has changed due to the rain. We get there and theres not enough room for all of us so we get seperated in various tables with old relatives ect. Nightmare!!!! Anyhoo we left at 12 so at least i got to bed quite early.

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: lovely ladies,

Nato love the pic's, your a gorgeous couple.

Allie I am so exicted for you and keeping everything crossed.

Megg not long till Monday :happydance: 

Hope everyone's having a lovely sunday hubby and I are going to go computer shopping in a bit as are main computer has died a death thank goodness for my laptop!! Then we may go for a walk along the beach thats if I can stay awake I'm just so tired slept in this morning but still feel like I could fall asleep mind you not sleeping to great at night as I'm getting so hot!!


----------



## Fergie89

Got My BFP this morning!!!!!!!!!! ...X


----------



## NatoPMT

wooo HOO

CONGRATUATIONS!!!!!!! amazing news fergie, maHOOsive congrats


----------



## Fergie89

thank you so much :D 

im in such a great mood! :D


----------



## NatoPMT

haha Sassers, i know, i need to immortalise his genes and get pregnant quickly

i take it that its chucking down in Athens Vic? it was hot the first couple of days, where i managed to acquire an attractive septicaemia looking heat rash, then it cooled and got a bit cloudy but not enough to stop me refusing to budge off my lounger. It rained very slightly on the last day. That wedding sounds crap, well done for escaping, are you still quite tired or has that lifted now?


----------



## NatoPMT

Fergie89 said:


> thank you so much :D
> 
> im in such a great mood! :D

this calls for party time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koUAtkI2aB0


----------



## vickyd

WOOHOO FERGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah Nato it was pissing it down all day yesterday! I dont mind the rain, actually i like it most days but not when there is a wedding! I get tired quite easily still, in bed most nights by 11.30 when my usual would be at least up till 1. I also find no motivation to go out since cant drink or smoke lol! I just downloaded Entourage to watch as i think Hearty mentioned in a post that its quite good.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yay fergie!!!

I don't think I could ever stay up till 1am, although I know in the med its a slightly different way of life so people stay up late. My husband starts work at 5am this coming week and my first thought as "ahhhhh, I can go to bed with him at 9pm and not feel guilty about it now!"


----------



## NatoPMT

Husband and I have made a pact to be in bed by 10pm all this week, i NEED my sleep and im not even pregnant. The crazy greeks dont understand going to bed from what i can gather. They are all out all night drinking coffee and nattering.

I used to have to stay up till at least 12.30am in case i missed something, but im less nosey these days.


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: congrats fergie!!


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, FERGIE!!! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> my chart has sorted itself out - allie you were right clever lady
> 
> not sure how to post the chart so will have to post the link:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php
> 
> Allie, very brave re: the shower, well done for getting through it. On the no line opk, i read on poas.com that the opk as a hpt doesn't get progressively darker as hcg builds, so the opk wont be positive until a hpt is, or later. Im quietly confident
> 
> have you done a test today megg, or are you leaving it till tomorrow now? Im gonna have another look at your test pics and see if i can see owt in the light.

That's not the link to your chart! Go on the left hand side of the page and click Sharing>Homepage Setup and there will be a url at the top that says something like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbers. That will be your chart link!



prgirl_cesca said:


> I couldn't see the line either megg (but I could on the one a couple of days ago, big time) but now you've put those dots I can kind of see it. Can't wait till its so strong we can all see it!
> 
> Feel a little bit better this morning. No way am I not eating pizza though, this pregnancy already has me not wanting most meats. If you can't have meat or pizza, what are you meant to have?!
> 
> Allie - Weird you've got those dents two days in a row. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Nato - I love your pics x




vickyd said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Meggles cant see those lines, but i never see lines on B&B so i dont count! Cant wait for your confirmation bloods babes, and i saw you got #125 on the race thread like you were hoping!!!!!!
> 
> Nato luv the pics, looks like it was quite overcast alot! Did you get alot of rain?
> 
> I went to that wedding last night, soooooo boring!!! First of all we arrive at the venue (we skipped the church part) and no one was there! We saw and old guy at the curb who informs us that the venue has changed due to the rain. We get there and theres not enough room for all of us so we get seperated in various tables with old relatives ect. Nightmare!!!! Anyhoo we left at 12 so at least i got to bed quite early.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!

RE: lines & testing... I think enough people can see them that I've decided not to be fussed that some people can't. I don't mean that to sound harsh or anything. I've just accepted that there are line-spotters and non-line-spotters... Its not like I think its a super obvious line or anything... and the pics didn't do it justice! I'm just hoping for blood confirmation tomorrow!

Oh, I will be peeing on my last 2 FRER today and tomorrow!


----------



## Allie84

Good morning (afternoon) everyone. :wave:

Nato, yeah that was a bum chart link you posted. If you can get the URL I loooove chart stalking. Also did you post more pics of your holiday and I missed them? Someone mentioned it being overcast but I didn't see any pics. 

Cesca happy to hear you are feeling better!

Vicky, 12 am is early lol? Sorry it wasn't the most fun wedding. How are you feeling, pregnancy wise?

Fergie, massive congrats!! :dance: <---dancing to the disco

Megg, I can't wait to see today's tests!

I tested with the FRER and BFN! Boohoo. But I feel oddly okay with it. I would have felt really worried seeing a BFP when I don't feel pregnant at all. My temps are still up though, which confuses me. Maybe I'm getting ill!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sorry megg I didn't mean to upset you or anything xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Good morning (afternoon) everyone. :wave:
> 
> Nato, yeah that was a bum chart link you posted. If you can get the URL I loooove chart stalking. Also did you post more pics of your holiday and I missed them? Someone mentioned it being overcast but I didn't see any pics.
> 
> Cesca happy to hear you are feeling better!
> 
> Vicky, 12 am is early lol? Sorry it wasn't the most fun wedding. How are you feeling, pregnancy wise?
> 
> Fergie, massive congrats!! :dance: <---dancing to the disco
> 
> Megg, I can't wait to see today's tests!
> 
> I tested with the FRER and BFN! Boohoo. But I feel oddly okay with it. I would have felt really worried seeing a BFP when I don't feel pregnant at all. My temps are still up though, which confuses me. Maybe I'm getting ill!

They're in my journal! :)



prgirl_cesca said:


> Sorry megg I didn't mean to upset you or anything xxxx

:huh: Huh? You didn't! I'm confused! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

yah Fergie!!! Congratulations!!! 

Allie - sorry about the BFN....


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel. I honestly wasn't feeling too bad about it until Alex came in and asked to see it and he was really dissapointed. We really did everything right this cycle and BDed like crazy so I think he got his hopes up. :(


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Allie! I'm so sorry, honey! :(


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I'm so sorry sweetie but dont give up your not out untill the :witch: arrives!!

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Had a look at your chart Allie (getting the hang of this now) - it does still look good (i think) - when are you actually due for af? Fergie was only just saying she was bfn 3 days after af was due. I'm sorry, it hurts to see your oh's disappointment as much as your own disappointment hurts. Vic has been rooting through my pics on fb, pm me your fb address if you want to see the pics and i'll add you

thanks for the instructions. lets see if this gets me some hot charting action:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f27cd


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - hang in there sweetie....maybe it will be like Fergie's BFP?! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> RE: lines & testing... I think enough people can see them that I've decided not to be fussed that some people can't. I don't mean that to sound harsh or anything. I've just accepted that there are line-spotters and non-line-spotters... Its not like I think its a super obvious line or anything... and the pics didn't do it justice! I'm just hoping for blood confirmation tomorrow!
> 
> Oh, I will be peeing on my last 2 FRER today and tomorrow!

i can see something on the marked test, but not something id commit to calling a line (yet!!!) 

do the FRER, do the FRER!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I agree with the others Allie, it's still quite early and it's definately not over until the fat lady sings.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Had a look at your chart Allie (getting the hang of this now) - it does still look good (i think) - when are you actually due for af? Fergie was only just saying she was bfn 3 days after af was due. I'm sorry, it hurts to see your oh's disappointment as much as your own disappointment hurts. Vic has been rooting through my pics on fb, pm me your fb address if you want to see the pics and i'll add you
> 
> thanks for the instructions. lets see if this gets me some hot charting action:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f27cd

I laughed out loud to your comment at the top! :rofl:



NatoPMT said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> RE: lines & testing... I think enough people can see them that I've decided not to be fussed that some people can't. I don't mean that to sound harsh or anything. I've just accepted that there are line-spotters and non-line-spotters... Its not like I think its a super obvious line or anything... and the pics didn't do it justice! I'm just hoping for blood confirmation tomorrow!
> 
> Oh, I will be peeing on my last 2 FRER today and tomorrow!
> 
> i can see something on the marked test, but not something id commit to calling a line (yet!!!)
> 
> do the FRER, do the FRER!!!Click to expand...

I do an FRER each morning. I took the very best pic I could for you ladies just now... Its after the time limit, but still looks exactly the same... So, I'm okay with it!
 



Attached Files:







926 frer no case back.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## NatoPMT

i can defo see _something_ on that one, it looks slightly more clear on this here one now. 

The excitement is building!!! I wonder which one (or 5) of the 3 million got there? I bet it was the one in the Naval officers outfit.


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty we're thinking of you xx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> i can defo see _something_ on that one, it looks slightly more clear on this here one now.
> 
> The excitement is building!!! I wonder which one (or 5) of the 3 million got there? I bet it was the one in the Naval officers outfit.

Well, its looks a bit more clear because there's no case on it! LOL But, that's the best way I could get the pic. In person, its definitely pink! I promise! :)


----------



## yogi77

good morning ladies (morning where I am anyways!) 

Fergie HUGE congrats to you girl!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin:

Megg I can see that line this morning :thumbup:

Allie sorry about your bfn but I'm glad you're feeling good and remember it's not over until the :witch: shows up!! 

After my positive OPK yesterday we made sure we :sex: yesterday and this morning again!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Catch that egg, Yogi!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg I can def see "something" on that test and as long as you see it in real life that's all that matters, I can't wait for your blood results tomorrow.xxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

oooh megg I can see that one! I can see it so much clearer if I track my way from the bottom of the test upwards 
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rJxT275_XNM/R5TRNLuZC1I/AAAAAAAABEI/W6fjdSt3oZk/s200/BigGlassesSmiley.jpg

Allie its definitely not over till its over xx


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Megg I can see it can't wait for Monday to come and for you to get your bloods done!!


----------



## Fergie89

my BFP :) i cant really get a good picture of it Lol , my camera is crap ...X
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1354.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## msarkozi

it's totally there Fergie, I see it :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I see it too, honey! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg - good luck for your bloods today, my screen is rubbish for seeing lines, but I see the last one you posted!

Nato - I'll pm you the details of the place I got NK cells testing done. You may have to go private, though I know he also does it at Epsom hospital.... I'm crap at links but there is a sperm to egg subject in TTC, or just google it and the plan comes up. 

Fergie - Congratulations on your BFP!

AFM I got smiley face on OPK yesterday afternoon, and as we have been following the Sperm to egg plan, we had already bedded last Thursday, Saturday, then Sunday, just tonight and tomorrow and hopefully we've covered it... do you think that's enough? Please say yes....(I'm knackered!)

Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Minnie - Thats more than enough BDing hun, it only take 1 lil swimmer, LOL at being knackered. TTC is tiring ay.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Minnie sounds like you've got all your basis covered fingers crossed for you!!

Good luck today megg!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I've bought new boots!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Cesca, we must see pics of new boots, it's a must.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Yay new boots pic's please!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I needed flat'ish casual boots but I was sick of wearing uggs last winter and looking like a bit of a tramp! So I wanted something a little bit smarter and ones that will help me walking through Devon next week!

https://www.clarks.co.uk/find/depar...ducttype-is-kneehighboots/product-is-20341833

They are so nice in real life, and really comfy. Hopefully they'll get me through the pregnancy when I don't want to wear heels in Jan/Feb/Mar although I did panic if my feet swell i'll be screwed so i'm gonna try them on with some thick socks tonight and see how they feel.

It's the most i've ever spent on shoes though, and it was totally on impulse in my lunch hour! Hubby will go mad!


----------



## LucyJ

There lovely they look really comfy. I need some new winter boots as mine died a death last winter I'm a real heels girl saw a lovely pair of heels on saturday but hubby said I couldn't have them that they weren't practical :growlmad: which I suppose he was right about!!

Where in devon are you going?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Very nice Cesca, sensible yet fashionable, love it.xxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I used to be a proper heels girl, but since working in hospitality and being on my feet at lot at work (although not so much any more) I just can't seem to do heels! Although we went for a long walk on sunday with my high knee highs on! But I think flatter ones are best long term for pregnancy and then after the baby is born if I'm pushing a buggy about!

We're off somewhere inland about 15 miles from Barnstaple. Very excited as I've never been round there before, but my husband used to go there all the time as a child so he's gonna show me around!


----------



## msarkozi

nice boots Cesca!

Megg - can't wait for your results today


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls,

Im having a crap day yet again....My sis had another emotional breakdown and ive been trying to console her over the phone all day while at the same time trying to get some work done....I really dont know what to say to her anymore, all i wanna do right now is pay a couple of thugs to beat the crap out of him!

Meggles what up girl? We are all waiting for your good news!!!

Cesca love the boots babes, im also worrying that my new boots wont fit when my feet swell up but i only paid 35 euro so im not too bothered really!

Luce no more heels for you!!! Sensible footwear from now on!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no Vicky, so sorry to hear about your sister, she was doing so good as well. I supose she wil still have "bad" days every now and then. I hope she's ok.xxxx

One of the down side's of being tall is that I never feel comfortable in heels as I tower above people which I hate! I love heels for nights out etc but otherwise I'm always in flats! xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Sass...Yeah she was doing great but i guess its to be expected really!

I love heels on other women lol!! I do wear them cause im only 1.60 m but honestly i never feel right in them! We have this expression in Greek "its wearing you rather than you wearing it" when something just doesnt look right! I feel like a fraud in heels if that makes any sense!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I am really teeny tiny and when I was about 15/16 would ALWAYS wear heels. But my husband is not tall either (although taller than me thank god) so I don't feel the pressure to wear heels as much as I used to. At 26 i've finally accepted my height!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Vicky, love that saying.

I would LOVE to be short!xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh vicky so sorry to hear about your sister I guess she's going to have her ups and downs but she will get through this especially with the support she's getting from you.

Yeah I know I'm going to have to lose the heels at some point I have tiny feet so getting shoes to fit me is a nightmare I feel really odd in flat shoes but I'll get used to them.


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry about your sister Vicky. I guess the best thing a person can do is be there for her and listen to her when she needs it. In time, she will be ok.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm here! No news yet. Blood draw just happened about 30 min ago! LOL I should know in about 1.5 hours... give or take. I'm so nervous I could vomit... and, no, its not MS... its nerves... trust me! Blood draw went smoothly... only 1 stick. Held it all together during the draw, but burst into tears when I went outside. I feel like I have no strength in my arms/hands and I'm shaky. I've eaten, not dehydrated... its all freakin' nerves. I'm just sick over thinking they could be negative! :(

Vicky - Sorry about your sister! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fingers crossed for you megg. Do try to eat something though it may help your shakes and help you 'focus' on something for a bit.

Sorry your sister is having a hard time vicky, it's hard to deal with sometimes I know.


----------



## Fergie89

awww try no to worry too much , we all seen ur BFP! :) ...X


----------



## vickyd

Meggles im sure that it will be positive hun!!! Now its my turn to bat 1000 for you lol!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, that BFP is there hun! I can't wait until they confirm it for you. 

Fergie - what will your due date be?


----------



## LucyJ

Megg thinking of you hope you don't have to wait to long for your results. I'm sure it will be good news keeping everything crossed for you!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Try not to worry too much, you saw the lines on you FRER so you know your pregnant hun.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Fingers crossed for you megg. Do try to eat something though it may help your shakes and help you 'focus' on something for a bit.
> 
> Sorry your sister is having a hard time vicky, it's hard to deal with sometimes I know.

I ate breakfast about 2 hours ago... I don't know that I want to eat again just yet. LOL



vickyd said:


> Meggles im sure that it will be positive hun!!! Now its my turn to bat 1000 for you lol!!!!!!

Thanks! I'll be more than happy for you to bat 1000 for me! I guess its time to re-pay that favor, eh? Please do! :hugs:

About 35 min till results now... or so I hope!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Mone - i did google the sperm to egg plan t'other day and it all sounds very sensible and a bandwagon i will be jumping on. Lets see if how knackered you are correlates to how quickly you get bfp. Yes yes please pm the NK details. Gimme. 

Cesca, i am desperate for some new boots, and all this boot talk to whipping me up into a boot shopping frenzy. I am so going into oxford circus tomorrow after work. 

Vic, that sounds rubbish - as long as you can cope with your sister's upset, if not, or if shes really struggling then it might be an option to consider a professional. She might just need her family around her though - i hope shes feeling better soon

argh Megg, you only posted that a minute ago, so i we still have 33 mins until the results. Im like a cat on a hot tin roof. 

A banana always works for me after a blood test, i get shaky and feel sick, but a banana isnt too heavy but stops the shakiness - orrible tests


----------



## Megg33k

30 probably, rather than 33! LOL

I don't own a banana and I'm not leaving my bed! LOL


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yep I always take a banana to my blood tests to eat straigh after, I normally faint which is pretty funny and freaks out who over's doing it!

Yay 32 mins to go now then.

I'm not sure I could do the sperm meets egg plan seems too much BDing to me, I think we would struggle.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

More like 21 now!


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg.... so excited for you, hang on in there!

Sassy... it's a helluva lot really, wasn't so bad over the weekend, but I can tell you it's the last thing I want to do tonight after a day from hell at work and walking around in 4 inch heels (damn for forgetting my pumps at home today), I just want to put on my p.j.s and watch corrers. It will be 5 days in a row tomorrow, tho' the OH isn't complaining, he feels like it's christmas! Are we saying that if I wasn't following the plan, but got an OPK yesterday, the 4 days prior would have been enough and I wouldn't have to BD tonight?

They had some stella mccartney boots in TK maxx Totteham court road on saturday, reduced from £919 to about £300 (ridiculous money but i figured they might last me 3 years, which would actually be ok at £100 per year - I kid myself all the time like this when buying stuff), I was forcing my calves in trying to get them to zip up, then realised that they were plastic anyway as she doesn't believe in leather (being the daughter of linda and all that)!. 300 squid for plastic - you couldn't make it up! 

another question do you count positive OPK as day 1 dpo or 2 days after positive OPK?

thanks.


----------



## NatoPMT

Cost per wear Mone, cost per wear

i get confused with what day is what dpo, but 1dpo is the first day after ovulation. 

so....

Thursday = +opk
Friday = likely ov day
Saturday = 1DPO


----------



## LucyJ

1 dpo is the day after you've ovulated which is normally 24 - 36 hours after a positive opk I think.


----------



## Megg33k

So... Negative blood test! REALLY NEGATIVE! DONE!


----------



## msarkozi

i still don't believe it Megg....the lines were on the test?!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh megg I am so sorry :hugs: how you doing?


----------



## Megg33k

There were... but apparently they mean nothing... no baby for me! 

I'm not well, tbh!


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - why don't you go lay down for awhile hun??? go have a sob in bed and have a rest and take things easy.


----------



## Fergie89

awww meg :( :hugs: xxxxxxxxx i hope u feel better soon x


----------



## LucyJ

Here for you I just can't believe it. Give yourself time and you will get there it will happen for you. Your in my thoughts wish I could come over and give you a huge hug sending you a cyber one :hugs::hugs:

Are you going to have your bloods done again if AF doesnt arrive?


----------



## Megg33k

Blood again Wed... Wish AF would just show though... I'll never take an HPT again until I have + betas!


----------



## Allie84

I'm so, so sorry, Megg. :( IUI again next cycle? I know it's early to be thinking about it but does't IUI sometimes take a few cycles? :( 

Add me to the BFN roster. Well, I didn't test today but I had a temp drop and AF is due. I also had EWCM the past few days and I *think* a pos OPK, and when I put that info in, FF took away my crosshairs for ov! I *was* 14 dpo. I'll post a piccie for your judgement when I get home as I need others' eyes when my judgement is so clouded. 

This is what happened to be last cycle too...I thought I ov'ed, but when AF was due I actually ovulated and got AF 14 days late. I feel ovulating at CD34 (if that's what's happening) can't be a good thing. Something must be wrong with my body for that to happen two cycles n a row.

Vicky sorry you're having a rough day.

Cesca I LOVE your boots. Clarks shoes are really comfy, it was a good investment!

Minnie good luck, I'd say you have your bases covered.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - have they ever looked into why your cycles are so long?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg - such sad news. Log off for a bit and have a lie down and a cry xxx

Allie - have you looked at Starflower as a vitamin/supplement? It is quite a natural way of regulating your cycle. I agree CD34 is very late to ovulate.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> I'm so, so sorry, Megg. :( IUI again next cycle? I know it's early to be thinking about it but does't IUI sometimes take a few cycles? :(
> 
> Add me to the BFN roster. Well, I didn't test today but I had a temp drop and AF is due. I also had EWCM the past few days and I *think* a pos OPK, and when I put that info in, FF took away my crosshairs for ov! I *was* 14 dpo. I'll post a piccie for your judgement when I get home as I need others' eyes when my judgement is so clouded.
> 
> This is what happened to be last cycle too...I thought I ov'ed, but when AF was due I actually ovulated and got AF 14 days late. I feel ovulating at CD34 (if that's what's happening) can't be a good thing. Something must be wrong with my body for that to happen two cycles n a row.
> 
> Vicky sorry you're having a rough day.
> 
> Cesca I LOVE your boots. Clarks shoes are really comfy, it was a good investment!
> 
> Minnie good luck, I'd say you have your bases covered.

Its not early to think about... trust me. I don't know... Yes, it can. But the chances of having another shot at 6 follies and 11.5mil motile sperm? Odds aren't good that I'd get that lucky again. I'm thinking IVF... I don't have time for this shit.



prgirl_cesca said:


> Megg - such sad news. Log off for a bit and have a lie down and a cry xxx
> 
> Allie - have you looked at Starflower as a vitamin/supplement? It is quite a natural way of regulating your cycle. I agree CD34 is very late to ovulate.

I've been crying while I'm browsing... What's it matter anymore?


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm very sorry to hear that megg

and ditto Allie. I had a look at your chart - is it just the last 2 cycles that have been this long? what are they normally? did you get no opk +ve where the cross hairs were before as there's none marked?


----------



## LucyJ

Allie could you be ov twice? I dont even know if thats possible but seems odd your getting positive opk then getting them again near when AF is due.

Could you go and speak to your dr maybe ask for a ultrasound?


----------



## heart tree

I&#8217;ve been stalking. Haven&#8217;t had much to contribute, but wanted to say hello. Megg, my girlfriend, who is 38, got preggers with less follies and way less motile sperm on her 3rd try with IUI. She was doing Clomid, not injections. I know you want to get this ball rolling and I totally support IVF over IUI if you think you want to go that route. I still think the odds are in your favor either way. You are bypassing the dreaded cervix and going straight for the eggs. That being said, today is a day to be pissed off.

Allie, can you post this positive OPK? My history with long cycles was helped with acupuncture. Obviously I still ovulate late, but around day 26ish. 

Nato, according to your chart you are 4dpo. Looks like you Ov&#8217;d on Thursday. Your temp starts to rise after ovulation. It is the progesterone production after Ov that causes the temp rise. (Thanks for your FB message.)

:hi: Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I&#8217;m dealing. Some days are better than others. I have waves of hope coupled with waves of hopelessness all in one thought. I know other women have had babies with my condition, but given my 3 mcs, it is hard to believe that my body can do it. I&#8217;m really really scared. I got AF yesterday. My appointment is October 14 for a second opinion. I&#8217;m not sure if they test for NK cells, but I found a doctor close by who will test for NK cells. I have a theory that I might have elevated NK cells because they are trying to attack this excess tissue in my uterine wall. When I get pregnant, the cells cause the mc, not the tissue itself. If my second opinion doesn&#8217;t go well, I&#8217;m booking a 3rd opinion! I should ovulate around October 21. I&#8217;m really hoping that I&#8217;m told I should try again. 

xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Megg, I just read on your journal that the PMA isn't working for you right now. '

On that note: Fuck, fuck, shit! This sucks big time!!!! DAMN IT!


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Hearty! I am glad you are willing to get different opinions as I think it is important to find out everything you can. I definitely think you should keep trying again, especially since others have delivered healthy babies with the same condition. Although, it is going to ultimately be up to you. Just weigh the options, and know that there is the possibility for more heartache, but there is also the possibility of a healthy baby. So if you are willing to give it a try, then I definitely would.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Amanda... It true... Not working at all... Sometimes you just need to be sad and not try and think of the positives... Sometimes it feels like there aren't any!

I like your 2nd and 3rd opinion plan... I'll have hope for you since I can't have any for myself today! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> Sorry Megg, I just read on your journal that the PMA isn't working for you right now. '
> 
> On that note: Fuck, fuck, shit! This sucks big time!!!! DAMN IT!

:hug: I agree!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: hearty

I'm so pleased your getting a second opinion really hope it goes well. Thinking of you, I have hope for you.

I also have hope for you megg but understand that you just need to feel what your feeling. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

sorry i am only lurking lately guys--been traveling a lot for work again.
I am so sorry megg...it seems impossible that you would have all those positive tests though, so it's totally understandable that you got your hopes up. It's totally ok to take some time to be sad and decide on the next step. :hugs: 

hi hearty! glad to hear from you again. I am also glad you're getting a second opinion, I mean it doesn't hurt to get as much information about this as possible and then decide what your options are.

I'm sorry about your BFN, Allie. I hope you can get your cycles figured out. It must be frustrating!
vicky- did your sister cut off all contact with her ex or does she still talk to him a bit? Did she find another place to live? I can't remember if you mentioned that before....I can send over some Vikings from Norway to beat him up if need be. Just say the word ;)
what a shit day all around here....


----------



## Sparkly

Right!!! I have finally caught up with you all on here....yes I've read the whole thread...it has taken ages, on and off, I was an original disco tester with the old thread......and now I'm back baby :D......hope you'll have me :flower:

There's been so many ups and downs on here since the thread started, but you ladies remain lovely and supportive whatever....I'm a bit up and downy myself, so I'm squeezing myself into the room....shove up :kiss:


----------



## NatoPMT

Howdydoody hearty - great to hear off you!!

You should get tested for NK cells anyway - i have a theory that it might not even be your condition causing the mc - they dont bloody know, so they should throw everything at you is my opinion (that can be the 4th opinion cos the first 3 really should be from a dr). 

"Im really hoping that Im told I should try again"

are you waiting for your dr's opinion on this? I don't want to ask too much as it must all be going round and round in your head, so understand if its getting too much but i personally think Mel is right in saying it has happened for others

ive got my head round my chart now thanks poppet, it straightened itself out and put cross hairs on the chart on sunday, and my temp went higher today so not so worried about how it first looked now. Got my 21 day test in the next few days, but if my temp stays high, i wont be so worried about that. 

look after yourself, if you want to stay around we will look after you. We will fetch you grapes and stuff x


----------



## vickyd

Megg so sorry mate....Fucking hell man....

Hearty all my love your way, really hope your next apointment brings you some much needed good news....

Hugs all around


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo sparkly!!!! i will budge over but my arse is massive at the mo so you might have to sit on my knee. 

how are you? what's going on with you? what happened with the uterus weirdies? I am having phantom pregnancies and no bfps. 

norge, send in the big guns, forget the vikings, give Thor a ring. I've heard he'll sort out a troublesome ex


----------



## Sparkly

Meg, you know I've told you elsewhere, but I'm so sad for you today...the universe is a right old b#stard sometimes!

Hearty, the same goes for you chick...I'm not sure if I should be telling you this, but I had an emotional episode last week (mainly due to the evil devil clomid) your mri news was the last straw for me on that particular day, and I broke down for you hun :cry: Like you've since said, it has been possible for other women to have babies, I'm sure you will be one of them x


----------



## msarkozi

Amy - how are things with you?


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: sparkly and amy

good to have you girls back. How are you both?

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Sparkly, nice to meet you, sorry I don't remember you from before but lovely to have another lady to chat with on here.

Amanda - Thanks for stopping by, I hope all goes well at your appointment, I will have my fingers so tightly crossed for you hunny.

Allie - I really feel for you, I would be pulling my hair out if I had such long cycles, can you speak to your doctor? Or maybe look up some vits etc that may shorten your cycle even if only a little bit.

I get my results from my hysterocopy and lots more blood tests tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.xxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

I will be thinking of you for sure Sass! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sparkly it is so good to see you here! I see you on FB but bot on b&b as much. Stay with the disco girls. They're the best. Why so down? Sorry my news brought you lower. Damn MRI. 

Nato and Mel part of me just wants to keep trying but I want a bit more info on my condition. The doc told me I have this tissue where embryos like to implant meaning I'll keep having mcs. I want someone to tell me if that is true or not. The thought of having mc after mc is too much. I need some hope from a doc which I didn't get from the last one. 

Sassy can't wait to hear about your test results. 

Vicks you have a scan on thursday right? Will be thinking about you. Sorry about your sister. Grief of any kind comes in waves. She's lucky to have you. 

I'm on the bus right now going to drop off my "infertility" paperwork for the second opinion. Love that word! Couldn't they come up with something a little nicer? I AM fertile for fucks sake!


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Totally agree Amanda, that word f*cking sucks and it's so not true in your case, have you got a pen? maybe you could scrub it out.xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

best wishes tomorrow sassy!! 

I decided to not worry so much about the whole ttc thing at the moment. There's too much going on at the moment - my husband just got a job offer (a really, really good one) at a company near Oslo, about 7 hours drive from here. Now we just have to decide if it's worth it for me to quit my job here and try to find something there, or if he should keep looking here for jobs. I don't think we want to do the long distance thing again, because that totally sucked ass. He just finished his masters degree a few weeks ago so he is basically sending applications and playing xbox all day :)
It's hard though because I just got a promotion and I really like my job here, so I don't know. There's too much up in the air at the moment and I don't want to add the stress of temping, ovulation tests, getting hopes up, BFN, etc. For once I don't even know what CD I am and I don't really care. I have my appointment with the doctor on October 7 so until then, I am not going to worry about it.
but, ask me again in 3 weeks and I will probably be staring at phantom lines on tests.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sounds like you have a few tough decisions to make Amy, will you go back to work after having a baby? Do you have lots of friends and family near where you live now? As they may influence your decision to move. xxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Wow Amy that's a lot to think about. What is your hubby's field? What did you get a promotion in? It's good to take a break from ttc every now and then. Especially when you have so many other things going on. Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg, I'm so so sorry. What shit shit news... cry lots, then wipe those tears, for you will find the strength from somewhere, we all do, because we all have hope and we are all strong, incredible women, who believe that one day all this frikking crap will be worth it. big big hug.

hearty - i'm an NK cells cheerleader, go test for them. the little buggers are actually there as good things, killing infection and hunting down cancer cells, if only they weren't quite as good when pregnant eh. - i always wondered why i am rarely ever sick and infections clear up so quickly.... only when i found out my nk cells are off the richter scale did everything become clear. I watched a progamme the other day where a woman who has them was advocating EVERY woman who has had a mc get tested, a simple, cheap test which could solve a lot of heartache. at least if you rule them out, it will be one less thing to think about eh.

hi everyone else - and welcome back sparkly.

we didn't manage to bd tonight, i got stuck on the bloody victoria line for an hour, then had to walk 30 minutes home uphill, and i just wasn't in the mood to bd to order.... fook bding to order! hopefully yesterday was enough, i definitely ovulated this morning, i get that mittzechiner (sp) pains and they've stopped now, so i'm hoping we've done enough.

nite everyone....


----------



## heart tree

MinnieMone, I NEVER get sick and when I do, it lasts a very short time. Hmmmm....

I think I may be onto something with this NK thing. 

If you ov'd this morning, then last night would have done the trick!


----------



## LucyJ

Sounds like you've covered your basis minnie so bding tonight shouldnt matter if you ov this morning yesterday would of been perfect timing.

I saw a lady on this morning talking about killer cells and she said its a simple blood test that should be offered to all women who have suffered a mc (dont know if it was the same thing you saw) it makes sense as then you know one way or the other.

Amy sounds like you have loads on and lots of big decisions to make let us know what you decide. Long distance is hard my hubby used to work away for his job he'd be gone during the week but home at weekends but so tired we hardly did anything it was horrid so glad his work is local now nice having him home at the end of the day.

Right lovely ladies I'm off to bed and yet again feeling hot hot hot hoping I sleep as didnt last night as I just couldnt get comfy and was so hot. Speak to you all tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Amy - decisions decisions! I hope he can find something there, because it really sucks when you love your job and have to give it up. Whatever will happen, will happen for the best though :) Glad to hear that you have such a good attitude about everything. I agree that it's not worth the extra stress right now, and it's ok to take some time away to sort out other things first :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> woo hoo sparkly!!!! i will budge over but my arse is massive at the mo so you might have to sit on my knee.
> 
> how are you? what's going on with you? what happened with the uterus weirdies? I am having phantom pregnancies and no bfps.

I've seen your pics on fb, your arse has never been massive, so quit it! AFM - still wtt.....we decided we were ready to give it a go, so I popped my clomid this cycle, and DH had a change of heart, he is bricking it...so I'm giving him more time, but not too much time, coz as you know chicka i don't have that luxury!! the uterus wierdies were sorted with a d&c, now i am perfectly back to normal, I even had a hysteroscopy which confirmed all is well, apart form me having a large womb.....she is now nicknamed roomy womby! i figure this is a good thing, as I could easily fit some twins in there :haha:

What's happening with you hun?


----------



## Sparkly

LucyJ said:


> :hi: sparkly and amy
> 
> good to have you girls back. How are you both?
> 
> :hugs:

:hi: Hiya Lucy, I see you have a little something in your oven, since I was last here! congrats hun x


----------



## Sparkly

Sassy sugar good luck with your results tomorrow x


----------



## Allie84

msarkozi said:


> Allie - have they ever looked into why your cycles are so long?

My cycles are normally 35 days which I find LONG! It's only been this cycle and last cycle that I appear to be ovulating aroud CD35!?!



NatoPMT said:


> I had a look at your chart - is it just the last 2 cycles that have been this long? what are they normally? did you get no opk +ve where the cross hairs were before as there's none marked?

Yes, just the last two. And I didn't get a positive at CD21 but FF said I ovulated due to CM and temp rise.



LucyJ said:


> Allie could you be ov twice?
> Could you go and speak to your dr maybe ask for a ultrasound?

Can I ov twice? I have no idea.....I'm so confused by my body. I had an ultrasound in April during my MC. All was normal. :shrug:

THANK YOU so much everyone! I really appreciate your empathy and wisdom. :hugs:

On that note, take a look at these OPKS! The second one is from just now, holy positive! This is exactly what happened to me last cycle on CD34 and I got AF 13 days later.....but no BFP. So I'm worried my REALLY late ovulation is hindering egg quality or something? Also, everything pointed to me ovulating at CD21 until yesterday!!
 



Attached Files:







Image149.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









Image153.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, best of luck tomorrow. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Hearty, it is so good to hear from you. I think getting a second and third opinion sounds like the right way forward. I am so sorry you are having to go through this and make these decisions but I know whatever you decide will be the right thing.

Megg, yeah, screw the PMA this freaking sucks! I can't believe you aren't pregnant. I'm mad the universe (Ashton Kutcher) on your behalf. 

Hi Sparkly and Amy! Amy, good luck whatever you decide. You certainly have a lot to think about. And sometimes BFPs come around easier when you're not really trying...

Nato, your chart is looking good! Let's hope there's a BFP at the end of it.


----------



## yogi77

Megg, I'm so sorry to read this news...I was thinking about you at work and hoping for good news when I got home...but don't give up, it will happen one day :hugs:

Minniemone hope you catch that egg...what is this Sperm to egg plan you speak of? Is it on the board somewhere? I had my positive OPK on Saturday, I hope we :sex: enough!!! It was way earlier than I expected so I don't know if we did it enough in the days leading up but all it takes is one right. 

Cesca, those are great boots! Now I need new boots!! We're going to Victoria this weekend so I'll be doing some shopping and boots are now on the list! 

vicky sorry to hear about your sister having troubles again, it's so good that she has you there for her.

Allie, sorry about your :bfn: and confusing cycle. I also recently had EWCM at the ame time as AF and I was so confused. I googled it and it looks like it is sometimes present at the time of AF, so maybe that's all it is? Or maybe you won't get AF at all!! But that still doesn't explain the positive OPK today!!! :wacko:

Hi Hearty, good to hear from you and glad you have gotten an appt for a 2nd opinion!

Hi Sparkly! I'm new here and am so grateful to have found these girls to get me through the hardest time of my life! :hugs:

Sassy, FX for your results tomorrow.

Hi everyone, :wave: I'm sorry if I missed anyone but I had a lot to catch up on today...I might have to quit my job at this rate!! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Yogi, I'm at the same as you....I get all caught up when I get home from work. I actually sneak a peak at lunch time as well but then I miss the rest of the afternoon. Now I'm killing time waiting for DH to come home so we can :sex: as dictated by OPK...but I'm not feeling too optimistic or sexy right now.


----------



## Sparkly

Allie84 said:


> On that note, take a look at these OPKS! The second one is from just now, holy positive! This is exactly what happened to me last cycle on CD34 and I got AF 13 days later.....but no BFP. So I'm worried my REALLY late ovulation is hindering egg quality or something? Also, everything pointed to me ovulating at CD21 until yesterday!!

Confused.com......I looked at your chart and according to your temps I would say you ov'd on CD21, but no +opk you say???? strange...and now when AF should be due what looks to me like an almost +opk, have you taken a hpt?.....actually I think you said you have and it was BFN...very confusing! Have your cycles always been like this, or just since your m/c? It could just be your body is taking a little longer to settle down. I'm sorry I can't be more help than that hun x


----------



## Sparkly

Hi yogi :flower:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I really don't know what to say, but I sure wish those tests were showing a BFP instead of ovulation! I would try to get some answers about your long cycles from your doctor, especially since it makes it hard to tell when you are actually ov'ing! Maybe there is something they can do to get it to a regular cycle????


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly said:


> Confused.com......I looked at your chart and according to your temps I would say you ov'd on CD21, but no +opk you say???? strange...and now when AF should be due what looks to me like an almost +opk, have you taken a hpt?.....actually I think you said you have and it was BFN...very confusing! Have your cycles always been like this, or just since your m/c? It could just be your body is taking a little longer to settle down. I'm sorry I can't be more help than that hun x

Thanks Sparkly! Yeah, the first OPK is almost postive but on the 2nd test it is the DARKER line that is the test line, so very positive. Which I didn't get on CD 21, just 'almost pos.'
And it has just been since my mc. I had irregular cycles a few years ago but they went back to normal on their own.



msarkozi said:


> I would try to get some answers about your long cycles from your doctor, especially since it makes it hard to tell when you are actually ov'ing! Maybe there is something they can do to get it to a regular cycle????

I went to the doc a few weeks ago and she wasn't concerned at all. In fact she said as long as I didn't 'skip' an entire period she didn't care if I had long cycles. She told me to lose 15 lbs so I'm out of the overweight BMI range. But that doesn't make a lot of sense to me since I'm barely overweight, and there are plently of properly overweight people who get pregnant all the time. So confused.


----------



## msarkozi

omg, I would have slapped her!!! Even my doctor didn't tell me I need to lose weight, and I bet I need to lose a lot more then you!


----------



## Allie84

You look great, Mel. :) And honestly, I don't see how 10,15,20 lbs can really affect cycles that much? I understand if it were 50 lbs. But I'm not a doctor. *sigh* I guess I'll just lose the weight and hope it's a magic cycle cure. (As I type this I'm eating cheesecake lol)


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: what kind of cheesecake??? I LOVE cheesecake!!! :) Thanks Allie, but I am seriously overweight (see my journal, lol). I can't see how it would affect it that much either, so enjoy the cheesecake and screw the doctor!!!


----------



## Allie84

Saralee frozen new york cheesecake. About 500 calories a slice but I don't care! It's my comfort food and I need a vice since I don't drink. Well, I'll keep telling myself that anyways! :dohh:


----------



## yogi77

mmmm i had some oreo cheesecake last night mmmmmm


----------



## Megg33k

Hey! Awake from my nap. Hoped I would wake up feeling better, but I haven't. The only thing I've managed to feel better about is that I need to realize that this isn't a loss... Its just a disappointment. I'm having a hard time distinguishing right now.


----------



## msarkozi

It's ok Megg....things will work out, but you can sulk all you want right now :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Megg, that's important to distinguish, but the sadness is still real.


Ugh. I've just googled delayed ovulation and BMIs and it's not looking good. Apparently a BMI of over 25 can affect ovulation, which is why I need to lose 15 lbs to get back down to a BMI of 25. Also, when ovulating after CD20 (much less 35!) your uterine lining is old, your eggs are old....it's not looking good for me. We're going to BD but I doubt it will happen this late. 

(So much for NTNP btw, ha. This has made me pissed off and thus determinted to ovulate reguarly dammit)

PS. Sorry for being so self-involved today. :blush: I need to a journal so I can go all me, me, me when I'm feeling like this.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie sweetie, if it didn't affect me, I can't believe that it is affecting you! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I just feel like I should clarify... I don't feel like I've had a loss or anything... I'm not that delusional. It just feels very much (in my heart) like that felt... A promise broken... The loss of what might have been... etc. I don't really think of my losses the way a lot of people do. I feel like my baby is my baby is my baby... The one I eventually have is the same one that I've lost twice. So, its more a feeling of being cheated out of the future I thought I was moving towards. I think that should make my previous statement make more sense!

Allie... I'm so sorry you're having to work all of this out! It really sucks! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

no worries Megg, I understand how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I've emailed my FS tonight... hopefully to the right email address... I literally guessed! But I'm assuming that the address assignment is universal and if one person's email address is [email protected] then the rest would be the same? Anyway, this is the email... I hope it sounds okay, as I've already hit send!



My Email to FS said:

> Dr. Horowitz,
> 
> I'm not even sure if this is the right email address for you. I'm just guessing based on Lisa's email address. But, you said to email you anytime with questions... So, here I am trying!
> 
> I'm assuming (at this point) that our 1st IUI failed. My betas today at 14dpiui was <1, and it seems unlikely for that to change by Wednesday. If I'm being honest, I'm not entirely convinced that the timing was correct. I feel I would have benefited from a bit more monitoring. Looking at my chart, it seems unlikely (at best) that ovulation occurred when it was supposed to. It looks much more like it occurred BEFORE it was supposed to or not at all. I know you have faith in charting, so I'm attaching a screenshot of my chart. I have ovulation manually marked on the day of the IUI, but it looks very "off" to me. If I leave it up to the software, it doesn't detect ovulation at all.
> 
> I would have liked more than 1 ultrasound to assure me that either I hadn't ovulated too early or that my follicles had reached the appropriate size at the time of my trigger shot. I know that they "generally" grow 2-3mm per day, but we both know that not everyone will fall into that general rule. I also would like to see 7dpo P4 results. Despite you not believing in progesterone deficiency or LP defect, it would have given me some reassurance that things were as they should have been. Perhaps I'm being nit-picky... or even demanding. But they say the squeaky wheel gets the grease, and I've learned that no one will campaign for you if you don't campaign for yourself. So, I'm here now... campaigning to get what I feel I need.
> 
> All that being said, I do trust in your 30 years experience, and I'm certain you're very good at your job. In that light, I would like an opinion regarding whether its worth even trying IUI again or if we should skip directly to IVF. Both procedures are covered by our insurance, so cost isn't really a determining factor. I will tell you specifically what I hope for, and perhaps you can best advise from there. I would like to see clinical success (as specified by a heartbeat seen via ultrasound) prior to this Christmas.
> 
> I've put in a lot of years and a lot more tears... and I'm really done with the hurting. There is only so much I can take. I have a large investment into the process... and I don't mean monetary. Emotionally, I am all but drained. After seeing 3 days of faint but positive home pregnancy tests (I had multiple people verify that I wasn't imagining things), I was shocked to hear that my betas were as negative as humanly possible. I refuse to do home urine tests anymore at this point. I don't know what caused the results I got... but I will NOT put myself through that again. So, I will require betas each cycle as the sole determining factor of success or failure. I sincerely hope you can understand that.
> 
> I feel like I'm rambling, but after a day of crying myself to sleep and waking up only to repeat the process... I sit here begging you for answers. What do I do next? I know there is more money in 2 more failed IUI cycles prior to going into IVF... but I hope you won't answer with that factor in mind.
> 
> I shall close for now and hope I've not sent this off into the abyss of misdirected email. Thank you in advance for whatever response you see fit to send me!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Megan Eli


----------



## msarkozi

sounds good to me Megg


----------



## Megg33k

So, he's responded to me... I've responded back... and he's responded back again! I'm shocked at how amazing he is... His dedication is remarkable! Anyway... He's having his nurse coordinator call me tomorrow to get the ball rolling on IVF. I'm done with IUI and the let down at the end. I know I only gave it one shot, but it was a GOOD shot... So, since he agrees that IVF is better and I think I've known it all along... That's what's next! I shall let you all know what's happening as I know!


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Megg! IVF it is! Is it too early to start getting excited for you again? Becaause I want to. Wow, he really is on the ball. That's wonderful.


----------



## yogi77

Megg that looks really good.


----------



## Megg33k

Nope! Not too early to get excited! In case anyone is wondering why IVF so quickly...

IVF would seem to be a better option for you based on several reasons:

a. The amount of control offered over the stimulation with IVF would I believe more fulfill your expectations.

b. It has a far greater cycle fecundity rate (take home baby rate) than does ovulation induction.

c. It allows us to determine the fertilizability of the DNA of your eggs and your husband&#8217;s sperm.

d. It decreases the incidence of multiple gestation.


I find that hard to argue with, no?


----------



## yogi77

Wow that's great that he's responded a few times back to you and is taking control of the situation!!! Very exciting!


----------



## heart tree

Grrr, I just spent like 30 minutes typing up a response on my iPhone for it to get lost when B&B went down for a second. I'm going to recreate, but it won't be nearly as good!

Megg, your email was amazing. I'm so impressed with your grace and eloquence as you stood up for yourself. No wonder your doctor responded immediately. I think the IVF option sounds great for you. You'll get more monitoring and personalized care. You just upped those odds! I hope this gives you a sense of hope and something to look forward too. I hope you are feeling better.

Allie, I've done a lot of reading about late ovulation and it seems the jury is still out on whether or not it means you have bad/old eggs and uterine lining. My FS didn't seem concerned with my late Ov. I'll ask my new FS and see what she thinks. I know many women who had healthy pregnancies with late Ov. My husband's cousin Ov'd on CD 40 when she got pregnant with her son!

As for ovulating twice, it is possible, but not so far apart. If it happened it would have been a day apart at the latest. There was a woman on the Today show who ovulated twice, had sex with two different men a day apart and got pregnant by each of them. She had "twins" with different fathers!!! Are you sure your test line was the dark one? I couldn't tell which was which. If I were to look at your chart, it looks like you Ov'd on CD21. If you did have a positive OPK today, then I'm definitely confused. Keep charting, it might give you more info in a few days. Maybe you are Ov'ing today/tomorrow. If so, you could always try soy next cycle to try and Ov sooner. Megg is the soy guru, so you can ask her for advice. Or, you could ask for Clomid. (My iPhone kept wanting to call Clomid cookies! Imagine a world where we could determine our ovulation by eating cookies! Heaven! Oatmeal chocolate chip for me please!) If nothing else, the CBFM will be more reliable than reading those damn lines.

As for BMI and Ov, I don't know much about it. I'm surprised that it would make such a difference, especially if you only need to lose 15 - 20 lbs. That doesn't sound right to me. 

If anyone understands the frustration of late Ov and pinpointing Ov, it's me. I can totally relate to your frustration. It can be maddening, especially when everyone else is Ov'ing on CD 14. There are options though. It doesn't have to be like this forever. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> I'll ask my new FS and see what she thinks.
> 
> Are you sure your test line was the dark one? I couldn't tell which was which. If I were to look at your chart, it looks like you Ov'd on CD21. If you did have a positive OPK today, then I'm definitely confused. Keep charting, it might give you more info in a few days. Maybe you are Ov'ing today/tomorrow. If so, you could always try soy next cycle to try and Ov sooner. Megg is the soy guru, so you can ask her for advice. Or, you could ask for Clomid. (My iPhone kept wanting to call Clomid cookies! Imagine a world where we could determine our ovulation by eating cookies! Heaven! Oatmeal chocolate chip for me please!) If nothing else, the CBFM will be more reliable than reading those damn lines.
> 
> As for BMI and Ov, I don't know much about it. I'm surprised that it would make such a difference, especially if you only need to lose 15 - 20 lbs. That doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> If anyone understands the frustration of late Ov and pinpointing Ov, it's me. I can totally relate to your frustration. It can be maddening, especially when everyone else is Ov'ing on CD 14. There are options though. It doesn't have to be like this forever. xoxo

Oh hearty, thank you so much for your response! It is just what I needed to hear. I have been feeling so disheartened (pardon the pun hehe) this evening.

As for today's OPK, I am sure the test line is the dark one-if you click on the pic and make it large it shows which lines are 'T' and 'C'. It is truly confusing. If this is indeed ov and I get AF in two weeks, I think I _am _going to try soy or Clomid rofl: at cookies being Clomid..ah, the world would be a better place). I have another doctor's appointment booked to discuss my cycles next week. I'm wary of medication which leans me towards soy. Or acupuncture as you used! I need to look into that. But at the same time this is maddening ,and it totally is frustrating to see everyone else ovulate at a normal time. What always gets me is that this is a new phenomenon. It's like the universe's joke right as I decide to TTC. 

When questioned about BMI and ov, my doctor said that my hormones must be really sensitive to weight gain (those 20 lbs I want to lose were all gained post wedding) and I am just an unfortunate person who is intolerant to being overweight. No pudge allowed apparently. It does seem bizarre, and this small town I live in means getting to see a specialist is nearly impossible so I am relying on family doctors for all of this info.

Anyways, thanks again so much for your response. Definitely let me know what your FS says about late ovulation. :hugs: I hope everything is going okay....thinking of you often and hoping for some insight for you with 
your new doctors.


----------



## Sparkly

Meg it's brill to wake up and see some positive posts from you hun, your FS is fantastic..I love him! :hugs: IVF all the way hun...I can't wait to see you dream come true x

Allie, i find it so hard to believe that 15lbs is causing such a cycle change :shrug: I am obese, with pcos and have regular cycles and ovulation. Don't be fobbed off chick, if you feel you need a second opinion, go get it x

Hearty mmmm clomid cookies :haha: Hope your okay hunny x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :)

Hearty - Actually, it CAN happen significantly further apart than that... its just not common. There was a woman who conceived her twins 2 weeks apart... Doctors were able to confirm. So, its not completely impossible, its just super rare.


----------



## vickyd

Hey Ladies!

Meggles i like your determination girl! Full speed ahead with IVF!!!!!
Allie i hope you get your cycle into shape quick doll!! See what is the most natural way at this point to bring on ovulation quicker. I dont think you will be given clomid at this point, at least in Greece its never given unless there is documented evidence of not ovulating.

Sparkly its great to have you back chicka!!!!

Hearty my next scan is Oct. 4th...Im dreading it after last time tbh. I never argued with doc on such a heated level before. At one point he told me that if i didnt trust him then why was i still seeing him. I do trust him its just that after what ive been through its hard for me to just accept that things are going ok, he should be more in tuned with this i think. 

Today i woke up with the worst hip pain ever, it took me 3 times as long to walk the same distance walk every day....The bright side of the day is that we are bringing Popi home after her very long vacation at the beach house with my inlaws. Im gonna smother her so much tonight shell be hiding under the bed at some point!


----------



## Fergie89

i keep dreaming that i am pregnant with twins! LoL!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Perhaps you are, Fergie! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Morning Girls,

Megg it was lovely to wake up and see your posts your dr really is on the ball. I'm so pleased you have a plan and a way forward. IVF sounds like a great option and I am so pleased that you are being taken care of, there should be more dr's around like that.

AFM: Well I've have made my appointment to see the midwife she sounded really lovely and supportive which is good as I wasn't impressed with the midwife last time round and this is a different lady. Seeing her on the 13th Oct at 10am for my booking in appointment.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Luce! :hugs:

Good luck with the new MW. Glad she seems better than the last! :)

Side note: Have any of you ever want to just write up a book called "What Mummy Went Through To Get You!" and give it to your future child? I mean... Not literally do it... but just so that they know how much they were wanted? 

Let me introduce you to Chapter 3 of my book (Ch 1 = Natural, Ch 2 = IUI, Ch 3 = IVF)...

*An IVF cycle at SIRM involves the following steps:*

Preparing for Controlled Ovarian Hyperstimulation (COH)
Undergoing Controlled Ovarian Hyperstimulation
Egg Retrieval
Sperm Processing
Fertilization of Eggs in the Laboratory
Selecting the Best Embryos for Transfer
Embryo Transfer
(Optional) Cryopreservation (Freezing) of Remaining Embryos

Click here for a detailed overview of fertility medications.

I'm going a bit :wacko: over here!


----------



## vickyd

Awww Megg, it can get so fustrating you just wanna scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Alex constantly tells me we will defo use the "what i went through to have you line" in the future lol!!! I personally never wanna say those words but i think i wont be able to help myself!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh vicky it's hard sometimes when they're not giving you enough info etc. I felt like that after our first scan when she didn't even give me the bpm on the heartbeat or let me look at the screen long enough to see the heartbeat properly but my husband had a big go at me and said I just HAVE to trust she knows what she's talking about and if something was wrong then she would have said.

Hard to deal with though. Very hard.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure they would have mentioned any potential issues! I can't imagine them keeping something to themselves!


----------



## vickyd

Very true Megg but at the same time logic and emotion/instinct dont always go hand in hand. I believe that he would defo tell me if something was off but at the same time my gut instinct is telling me something is not right. Maybe its the fear talking and not instinct but i do think they should be more sensitive towards these issues. In my first pregnancy all was perfect till week 15 and at my anomaly scan that was COMPLETELY not the case so its only natural for me to be feeling this way.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I agree! I don't mean to suggest that you don't have good reason to feel what you're feeling... and they SHOULD be more sensitive about it. I just like to think that they wouldn't keep you in the dark! I hope its all fear and no instinct, honey! I've batted 1000 so far... and I feel like it'll be okay! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Megg my sil suffered a mmc many years ago now but when she was trying to get pregnanct for the second time she wrote a diary about her journey as it took her a while to get pregnant again the pregnancy was a successfull one and her little boy is 7 now, I dont know if she'll give it to her son to read but I've read it and it is so beautiful and heartbraking all at the same time. I think it was a very good thing for her to do as a way of dealing with the heartbrake of not getting pregnant and the fear when she did of something going wrong and the pure happiness she felt as the pregnancy continued successfully.

My midwife apointment has now changed its on the 12th now same time which is the same day as my scan so that will hopefully be a very good day. Feeling nervous and scared I guess it's all real now and I'm scared it will go wrong again. Had a horried dream were I was bleeding woke up and had to dash to the toliet just to check it wasnt true I think its really shaken me. Sometimes I think I dont feel pregnant but I guess I just have to have faith and hope that all will be alright.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Lucy it's completely normal to feel that way, just remember that you said yourself that it feels so different this time around, I have every faith that this is it for you. I CAANOT wait until your first scan, I'm proberly nearly as excited as you (clearly I need to get a life)!xxx

Megg - OMFG Hunny I'm over the moon that your going to be having IVF, I have no idea what's involved but I'm looking forward to reading your journey through it.

Hi to everyone else, I'll be back later.xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

I'm excited for you Megg! How soon are you going to start?


----------



## pregoinnorge

I think your letter was absolutely wonderful, megg! I am so happy that your doctor is just as eager as you are to get that baby in your arms. That is truly amazing that IVF is also covered by your insurance! Even though pregnancy medical care is free in Norway, IVF is not free, and is actually quite expensive. I haven't really looked into it yet, but yeah, you totally scored on that one!

Today was kind of weird for me. One of my good friends here got herself into a little predicament by cheating on her husband and then getting pregnant. She had like 3 mcs in the past with her husband and then gets knocked up during her affair. Today she texted me to tell me she's 19 weeks now and it's a girl. Don't get me wrong, I AM happy that she's getting the baby that she's always wanted, but it's just hard for me that even with all her lying and deceits and the magnitude of complications this brings to her marriage and everything that's she's pregnant and I am not. I know that's jealous and selfish and everything, and I really don't want to feel this way, but I seriously felt like I got punched in the stomach with her text. And to make matters worse, she adds at the end, "can't you hurry up and get pregnant so we can be on leave together?" Double ugh.

Thanks for all your kind words about the job situation. It's actually starting to stress me out a little bit. See, when I moved to Norway for my husband, I kind of "gave up" a good career in the States. I had just started as an assistant professor of chemistry at a small university, but we realized that there was no way for him to get a job in such a small town. So I found a position with a private research and development company in Norway and am really happy here now. I mean I spent freaking 10 years at the university to finish my PhD and then I even spent time as a post-doc at Berkeley to finally get my "dream job" in the States. But then I moved for love, and now I feel like it's just happening again in some way. I want to be supportive of him, of course, but I just feel like I am always having to give my career up.
Sorry for the rant.
And yes, I most definitely would return to work if I ever miraculously have a kid. Norway is incredibly supportive of working mothers and there would be no reason not to. Unless of course my husband can find a job making the equivalent of two professional salaries, but I doubt that will ever happen.
OK, no more feeling sorry for myself. Sorry for the novel here :(


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - That's a perfectly normal way to feel, babe! :hugs: Everything crossed that your scan goes perfectly!

Amy - Oh man! I could see where you'd be hesitant to do that again! It does sound very much like you're being asked to give up your career once again... and yours is just as important as his! I don't know how quick I'd be to do it, tbh. :hugs:



msarkozi said:


> I'm excited for you Megg! How soon are you going to start?

Unfortunately, the next cycle starts in just a few days... and I'm a bit late to that one. So, The next available cycles starts Nov 1. I need you girls to try and occupy me until then! I think I'm going to lose my mind before then if I think about it too much! I just had to all explained, and wow! Its definitely different!


Soooo... What can I add to page 1 as what's going on with us? We have Lucy's scan... What else?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My scan is the 14th October xx


----------



## vickyd

Amy oh my god youre a chemist too???? Im also a PHd Chemist lol!!
Im sorry but you are a better woman than I...I would have never left the States in the first place let alone give up my career twice. Make sure you dont end up resenting your hubby if you put your needs always second to his. Ive seen it happen to many friends babe.


----------



## msarkozi

My scan is October 7th (sorry, I realized I said I won't talk about myself in this thread, but at times it's a little hard. I often start typing something and then delete it.....I won't delete it this time). 

Wow Amy! Does her husband know about the affair? or does he think the child is his?? I hope she was honest with him, because it will eventually come out if she wasn't, and then it's going to be a huge mess!


----------



## vickyd

Mel relax, its ok to talk about scans and other preggo stuff!!!


----------



## LucyJ

> Aww Lucy it's completely normal to feel that way, just remember that you said yourself that it feels so different this time around, I have every faith that this is it for you. I CAANOT wait until your first scan, I'm proberly nearly as excited as you (clearly I need to get a life)!xxx

Awww thank you please be exicted for me thats so sweet and when I'm feeling a bit unsure and scared I can know that your their feeling the exictement which I may not be feeling at that point. I'm so happy but I feel I cant be totally exicted yet just in case. I probably sound crazy!! xx



> That's a perfectly normal way to feel, babe! Everything crossed that your scan goes perfectly!

Thank you hopefully the next few weeks will go quickly.



> Unfortunately, the next cycle starts in just a few days... and I'm a bit late to that one. So, The next available cycles starts Nov 1. I need you girls to try and occupy me until then! I think I'm going to lose my mind before then if I think about it too much! I just had to all explained, and wow! Its definitely different

Thats a shame you've got to wait but you can look forward to it and we will keep you occupied. :hugs:

Hasn't vicky and mel got scan's coming up. Sassy has an appointment today.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - we will help get you through. Just think of it as your body preparing itself, and getting a snuggly home ready for the baby :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Oct. 4th for me gulp


----------



## LucyJ

Mel its ok to talk about scan and things your going through we're all here for each other. :hugs:

Amy I meant to say wow thats a tricky situation must be so hard does her husband know?

Make sure you make the deicison that is right for both of you it sounds like you've given up a lot before. Have you told your hubby how you feel?


----------



## heart tree

Lucy your scan is on my birthday! There can't possibly be any bad news on my birthday (except for the fact that I'm turning 36). 

Amy that story about your friend is maddening. I would be pissed off about it for sure. Does her husband know? As for your situation I agree with Vicky. I hope you are talking with your husband about all of the things you've given up to be with him. You don't want to find yourself resenting him down the road. 

My FS appt is Oct 14. How much worse can it get after all of the bad news I've been getting? Hopefully I'm on the path to better news.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy your scan is on my birthday! There can't possibly be any bad news on my birthday (except for the fact that I'm turning 36). 

Amy that story about your friend is maddening. I would be pissed off about it for sure. Does her husband know? As for your situation I agree with Vicky. I hope you are talking with your husband about all of the things you've given up to be with him. You don't want to find yourself resenting him down the road. 

My FS appt is Oct 14. How much worse can it get after all of the bad news I've been getting? Hopefully I'm on the path to better news.


----------



## Megg33k

Adding everyone's "what's next" sort of stuff to page 1... in case we get new people who want to catch up! :)



msarkozi said:


> My scan is October 7th (sorry, I realized I said I won't talk about myself in this thread, but at times it's a little hard. I often start typing something and then delete it.....I won't delete it this time).
> 
> Wow Amy! Does her husband know about the affair? or does he think the child is his?? I hope she was honest with him, because it will eventually come out if she wasn't, and then it's going to be a huge mess!

Well, stop effing deleting it! If you weren't pregnant, I'd hit you! :hugs: Breath deep and post whatever you like... Please? I really do miss having you here like you used to be! PLEASE? [-o&lt; <--- beg, not pray



LucyJ said:


> Aww Lucy it's completely normal to feel that way, just remember that you said yourself that it feels so different this time around, I have every faith that this is it for you. I CAANOT wait until your first scan, I'm proberly nearly as excited as you (clearly I need to get a life)!xxx
> 
> Awww thank you please be exicted for me thats so sweet and when I'm feeling a bit unsure and scared I can know that your their feeling the exictement which I may not be feeling at that point. I'm so happy but I feel I cant be totally exicted yet just in case. I probably sound crazy!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> That's a perfectly normal way to feel, babe! Everything crossed that your scan goes perfectly!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hopefully the next few weeks will go quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the next cycle starts in just a few days... and I'm a bit late to that one. So, The next available cycles starts Nov 1. I need you girls to try and occupy me until then! I think I'm going to lose my mind before then if I think about it too much! I just had to all explained, and wow! Its definitely differentClick to expand...
> 
> Thats a shame you've got to wait but you can look forward to it and we will keep you occupied. :hugs:
> 
> Hasn't vicky and mel got scan's coming up. Sassy has an appointment today.Click to expand...

You better well keep me occupied so I don't lose my ever loving mind! LOL



msarkozi said:


> Megg - we will help get you through. Just think of it as your body preparing itself, and getting a snuggly home ready for the baby :hugs:

I shall try to look at it that way!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks for missing me Meggles! I will help you get through this month for sure. I have Thanksgiving coming up on the 11th, and I will tell you all about my turkey and turkey sandwiches :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly - so glad you got everything sorted and the d&c went well - thats great news. I hope your oh is prepared for the twins then, espec with clomid - eyes firmly crossed for you - i know he needs to be ready, but he will be when it happens, he's half of it but its you we're rooting for on this one <biasedface>. Im throughly miserable with not drinking / smoking / doing the trapeze etc, but my new 6 glass doors onto the garden means i can sit and watch the 3 baby squirrels in my garden without leaving the sofa. 

Allie, we all have glitches in our systems so it might be temporary, but if carries on you should speak to the dr, have you had hormone tests already? And have you done a hpt today? the opks might be hcg (optimisticheadon) - if you oving this late, something else that hearty tried was soya, but that shit is scary and really affects your cycle, i would talk to your dr and read up good and proper on it if you wanted to try it to shorten your cycle and strengthen ov. On the weight thing, body fat does effect oestrogen, but if you arent overweight and just the bmi is off, bmi isnt an infallible system and can show your weight being unhealthy when it isnt - you know your body better than a smart arse dr in a tight pencil skirt. Not sure why im picturing her in a pencil skirt but i am. Prob cos she sounds smug. Edt: o youre talking about soy now. 5 pages after i typed the above

megg, every af feels like a damned loss to me, so wallow i say. Not often we are allowed to wallow, and a good old wallow and accepting you feel like total crap is sometimes needed

Megg, my sister is a nurse and she often gives me advice on how to tackle the drs. What she says is that you have to be pragmatic, because if you show to much emotion, they can feel that you're perspective is being skewed by your emotion which can undermine yoru credibility in requesting extra treatment. That said, when you are dealing with women as an FS, you gotta expect emotions. It does relate more to getting referrals and GPs who arent used to this field, however, i think my sister has a point. When i went to my gp this month, i saw my medical notes on her screen and it said 'very tearful' and i know i was judged because of it. any drs makes me cry. Im screwed, i even cried at the drs when i was diagnosed with an ear infection. How embarrassing. Does sound like the FS reacted well, but its worth bearing in mind that you have to demonstrate you know what you need for yourself. 

Fabbo news on the ivf!!

"She had "twins" with different fathers!!!" ...I studied this during my masters, i did animal behaviour and sperm competition, its actually a lot more common than the medical profession would admit to. Espec as women (biologically) are more likely to have 'double mating' (ugh) during their fertile period. 

"it took me 3 times as long to walk the same distance walk every day" - visions of old biddy and zimmer frame. Forgive me.

Exciting scans coming up!! 

"At one point he told me that if i didnt trust him then why was i still seeing him. I do trust him its just that after what ive been through its hard for me to just accept that things are going ok, he should be more in tuned with this i think. " - think this is more of an example as to what my sister was talking about than meggs. I do think they have to be a bit robotic sometimes, which is the nature of how they can deal with their jobs, and totally at odds with the nature of their jobs

"Maybe its the fear talking and not instinct" - thats the problem, instinct and fear are interchangeable without any indication of which is in charge at any one time. Fear is our frame of reference. Youre coming up to what you see as your danger time too, which is going to prickle your fear right up. 

Fergie, you look a bit like Ferne Cotton i think. I read your name as ferne instead of fergie now. 

Ach Amy - i'd say whatever puts the least amount of pressure on you, and your relationship should be the best option, but of course that doesnt account for career hopes and dreams. I hope you find the right answer

"I know that's jealous and selfish and everything" - not half as selfish as her actions. I dont like to judge people for their actions, but for your sake, you need to be around people who make you feel comfortable when youre under so much pressure. My faithful, pregnant friends have given me a bit of space at the moment so if shes not reading this situation, its demonstrative of her selfishness, rather than yours 

oo whats all this 'whats next' stuff - what a good idea


----------



## NatoPMT

on the whats happening, im having my hormone tests this month starting thursday, i want some air time. 

im like a diva.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhh nato I love reading your posts.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

Oh, Amy, I don't envy your situation at all. I agree with the others; make sure you're not going to resent the decision to move later on. And wtf with your friend?!?! You aren't being selfish at all....she is definitely the selfish one. It's normal to feel jealous when this happened to her under those circumstances.

Nato, thanks for your comments. I just made yet another appt and I'm getting bloods done tomorrow. Hmm the doctor I saw was quite possibly in a pencil skirt. Actually she was a nurse practitioner. This time I'm seeing a male doctor...hopefully he's more helpful.

Lucy, I am excited for you and full of optimism for you!! Everything's going to to go well. Now it's the the waiting....for all of you guys! Don't worry I'll try to help you occupied while you all wait for the 'next step'. :hugs: Though I think the time will fly by with all of the scans one after another...


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Thanks for missing me Meggles! I will help you get through this month for sure. I have Thanksgiving coming up on the 11th, and I will tell you all about my turkey and turkey sandwiches :)

Ooh! I don't have Thanksgiving until Nov 25! EEK! That used to be my wedding anniversary with 1st hubby! :wacko:



NatoPMT said:


> Sparkly - so glad you got everything sorted and the d&c went well - thats great news. I hope your oh is prepared for the twins then, espec with clomid - eyes firmly crossed for you - i know he needs to be ready, but he will be when it happens, he's half of it but its you we're rooting for on this one <biasedface>. Im throughly miserable with not drinking / smoking / doing the trapeze etc, but my new 6 glass doors onto the garden means i can sit and watch the 3 baby squirrels in my garden without leaving the sofa.
> 
> Allie, we all have glitches in our systems so it might be temporary, but if carries on you should speak to the dr, have you had hormone tests already? And have you done a hpt today? the opks might be hcg (optimisticheadon) - if you oving this late, something else that hearty tried was soya, but that shit is scary and really affects your cycle, i would talk to your dr and read up good and proper on it if you wanted to try it to shorten your cycle and strengthen ov. On the weight thing, body fat does effect oestrogen, but if you arent overweight and just the bmi is off, bmi isnt an infallible system and can show your weight being unhealthy when it isnt - you know your body better than a smart arse dr in a tight pencil skirt. Not sure why im picturing her in a pencil skirt but i am. Prob cos she sounds smug. Edt: o youre talking about soy now. 5 pages after i typed the above
> 
> megg, every af feels like a damned loss to me, so wallow i say. Not often we are allowed to wallow, and a good old wallow and accepting you feel like total crap is sometimes needed
> 
> Megg, my sister is a nurse and she often gives me advice on how to tackle the drs. What she says is that you have to be pragmatic, because if you show to much emotion, they can feel that you're perspective is being skewed by your emotion which can undermine yoru credibility in requesting extra treatment. That said, when you are dealing with women as an FS, you gotta expect emotions. It does relate more to getting referrals and GPs who arent used to this field, however, i think my sister has a point. When i went to my gp this month, i saw my medical notes on her screen and it said *'very tearful' and i know i was judged because of it.* any drs makes me cry. Im screwed, i even cried at the drs when i was diagnosed with an ear infection. How embarrassing. Does sound like the FS reacted well, but its worth bearing in mind that you have to demonstrate you know what you need for yourself.
> 
> Fabbo news on the ivf!!
> 
> "She had "twins" with different fathers!!!" ...I studied this during my masters, i did animal behaviour and sperm competition, its actually a lot more common than the medical profession would admit to. Espec as women (biologically) are more likely to have 'double mating' (ugh) during their fertile period.
> 
> "it took me 3 times as long to walk the same distance walk every day" - visions of old biddy and zimmer frame. Forgive me.
> 
> Exciting scans coming up!!
> 
> "At one point he told me that if i didnt trust him then why was i still seeing him. I do trust him its just that after what ive been through its hard for me to just accept that things are going ok, he should be more in tuned with this i think. " - think this is more of an example as to what my sister was talking about than meggs. I do think they have to be a bit robotic sometimes, which is the nature of how they can deal with their jobs, and totally at odds with the nature of their jobs
> 
> "Maybe its the fear talking and not instinct" - thats the problem, instinct and fear are interchangeable without any indication of which is in charge at any one time. Fear is our frame of reference. Youre coming up to what you see as your danger time too, which is going to prickle your fear right up.
> 
> Fergie, you look a bit like Ferne Cotton i think. I read your name as ferne instead of fergie now.
> 
> Ach Amy - i'd say whatever puts the least amount of pressure on you, and your relationship should be the best option, but of course that doesnt account for career hopes and dreams. I hope you find the right answer
> 
> "I know that's jealous and selfish and everything" - not half as selfish as her actions. I dont like to judge people for their actions, but for your sake, you need to be around people who make you feel comfortable when youre under so much pressure. My faithful, pregnant friends have given me a bit of space at the moment so if shes not reading this situation, its demonstrative of her selfishness, rather than yours
> 
> oo whats all this 'whats next' stuff - what a good idea

In his response (though he did react fairly well), he did mention that if I felt I needed to speak to someone about it that they have a psychologist in house that specializes in specifically what I'm going through. He's got a slightly more sympathetic take on it because he and his wife were in fertility treatment before he went into that field of study. But, I assured him in my 2nd email that I would consider speaking to someone if I didn't bounce back within a few short days. I expected the disappointment, but it usually goes quickly. And, I wouldn't let it go unchecked if I wasn't recovering from the feelings appropriately. He seemed more than accepting of that, as I said it in a much more intelligent way in the email! LOL

The first FS told me I needed meds and a psychiatrist because she made me cry when more or less calling me a failure! I hated her.



NatoPMT said:


> on the whats happening, im having my hormone tests this month starting thursday, i want some air time.
> 
> im like a diva.

I'll add it! :)



prgirl_cesca said:


> Ahhh nato I love reading your posts.

Me too! She's great! I miss her so much when she's not in here!


----------



## vickyd

Nato thanks for the insight doll, youre right...im coming up to my most terrifying scan and im letting my fear rule me. Im trying really hard to keep things in a more logical frame but unfortunately most of the times i fail miserably!!!!!
Good luck with all the tests babe!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I agree, I love reading Nato's post's so keep posting please missy.

Amy - Your friend sounds delightful........NOT, you have every right to feel the way you do.xxx

Hey I'm confused, I thought thanks giving was at Xmas?xxx


----------



## msarkozi

In Canada, we have Thanksgiving the second week of October. In the US, it's in November sometime (I think near the end????). All I know, is I am looking forward to the delicious food! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Please forgive me but I'm blonde, what is Thanksgiving? what is it to celebrate? Do you get presents? Do you have Xmas aswel?xxx


----------



## msarkozi

ok this is really bad, but I really don't know much about Thanksgiving. Something to do with the pilgrims (I might have to go google this). No presents, but people usually just get together for a big turkey dinner. 

We do have Christmas as well:)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh ok I'll let you off then, if you got presents I would be relocating ASAP!! Tut tut madam I don't think you should be eating this amazing turkey dinner when you don't even klnow why your celebrating! I HATE Turkey!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

apparently in Canada we give "thanks" at the close of the harvest season. 


"The date and location of the first Thanksgiving celebration is a topic of modest contention. The traditional "first Thanksgiving" is the celebration that occurred at the site of Plymouth Plantation, in 1621. The Plymouth celebration occurred early in the history of what would become one of the original thirteen colonies that became the United States. This Thanksgiving, modeled after celebrations that were commonplace in contemporary Europe, is generally regarded as America's first. Author and teacher Robyn Gioia and Michael Gannon of the University of Florida have argued that the earliest attested "thanksgiving" celebration in what is now the United States was celebrated by the Spanish on September 8, 1565 in what is now Saint Augustine, Florida.[2][3] According to historian Jeremy Bangs, director of the Leiden American Pilgrim Museum, there may have been an influence of the annual services of thanksgiving for the relief of the siege of Leiden in 1574, which the Pilgrims witnessed during their stay in Leiden.[4] Today, Thanksgiving is celebrated on the fourth Thursday of November in the United States, and on the second Monday of October in Canada. Thanksgiving dinner is held on this day, usually as a gathering of family members and friends"


----------



## msarkozi

lol Sassy!!! I LOVE turkey sandwiches the best....if I could just skip to that part, I totally would....along with the apple pie and pumpkin pie:)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

YUCK @ apple pie and Pumpkin Pie (never actually tasted it)!!! x


----------



## msarkozi

omg!! you are kidding right???? who doesn't love apple pie?! what kind do you like?


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! Never had pumpkin pie? That's a tragedy!

We have both Thanksgiving and Christmas as well... Same thing as Canadian Thanksgiving generally... about breaking bread and giving thanks for what you have, blahblahblah... Not something I care to do 2 days before my 2nd EDD! :(

Thought AF had just shown, but its just clear, watery CM. So very annoyed by that!


----------



## LucyJ

I love turkey and apple pie not that I can eat apple pie anymore :growlmad: but can't stand pumpkin pie!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

No pie, chocolate cake, sticky toffe pudding, cheesecake, but Eton mess is by far my favourite!x


----------



## msarkozi

what is Eton mess??


----------



## yogi77

does me peeing on sticks in a week count as an event for the wall? :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: oh I think it should Yogi


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, Yogi! :thumbup: Do we keep calling you Yogi? Or is there another name you'd prefer?

I don't know what Eton mess is either! :(


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - I just googled it, and now I am drooling over the pictures!!!! YUMMY!!!! I want some!!! seriously, go google it!


----------



## Sparkly

https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/main-ingredient/meringue/eton-mess.html

I've never had it either though :shrug:


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, I think you'd like Pumpkin Pie if you tried it. It's reeeeally delicious. I love to bake and have baked so many pumpkin pies for foreigners who tell me "Yuck!" and then love it once they have it. If I were there or you were here I'd totally bake one for you! :)

Mel, it's kind of nice you guys celebrate Thanksgiving earlier than us but also kind of sad because I love Thanksgiving being cold and blustery and doing my Christmas shopping the day after (Black Friday...a holiday all its own ;) ).


----------



## yogi77

oh...I do have a name!! It's April, so you can call me either! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - it's usually cold here for us by then, lol.....we already have christmas stuff out in stores too (usually by the end of August). I LOVE it!!! :)


----------



## yogi77

Megg33k said:


> Sure, Yogi! :thumbup: Do we keep calling you Yogi? Or is there another name you'd prefer?
> 
> I don't know what Eton mess is either! :(

oh...I do have a name!! It's April, so you can call me either! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the recipe Sparkly!

It kind of reminds me of crannachan, which is my favorite Scottish dessert. It's creamy like Eton Mess with fruit (raspberries) but also has two very Scottish additions---oatmeal and whiskey!!


----------



## Allie84

April...pretty name! :) POAS is def. a worthy event. Good luck! 

Mel, Christmas by August?!?!?! Right now it's all Halloween in the shops here.


----------



## msarkozi

oh we have halloween too, lol! it ends up being back to school supplies, halloween stuff, and christmas stuff!!! and then once halloween is over, then the christmas stuff is really out full blown!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Goodness that looks delish! OMG! *drool*



Allie84 said:


> Sassy, I think you'd like Pumpkin Pie if you tried it. It's reeeeally delicious. I love to bake and have baked so many pumpkin pies for foreigners who tell me "Yuck!" and then love it once they have it. If I were there or you were here I'd totally bake one for you! :)
> 
> Mel, it's kind of nice you guys celebrate Thanksgiving earlier than us but also kind of sad because I love Thanksgiving being cold and blustery and doing my Christmas shopping the day after (Black Friday...a holiday all its own ;) ).

Black Friday FTW! :yipee: Favorite day of the whole stinkin' year!



yogi77 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sure, Yogi! :thumbup: Do we keep calling you Yogi? Or is there another name you'd prefer?
> 
> I don't know what Eton mess is either! :(
> 
> *oh...I do have a name!!* It's April, so you can call me either! :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's adorable! I'm so glad you do have a name! :hugs: I'll update... It feels weird calling you a bear's name!


----------



## msarkozi

I still don't know Sassy's name!!! I think she is keeping it a secret


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, I would have figured your shops would be the same as ours with Halloween. Gotta love consumerism. On that note, I'm with Megg and absolutely eat up Black Friday.


----------



## Megg33k

I think so too!


----------



## Allie84

msarkozi said:


> I still don't know Sassy's name!!! I think she is keeping it a secret

LOL!!! True! Hmmm. Let me try to guess. I'm going to guess Sarah, Laura, Gemma, or Becky.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> I still don't know Sassy's name!!! I think she is keeping it a secret
> 
> LOL!!! True! Hmmm. Let me try to guess. I'm going to guess Sarah, Laura, Gemma, or Becky.Click to expand...

Based on her user name... I'm going with Sasha.
Based on her pics... I'm going with Brooke!

I'm merely taking a wild stab at it!


----------



## Allie84

I went with popular British baby names of 1984 lol.


----------



## Megg33k

You're smarter than me!


----------



## msarkozi

someone with the name of alana added me as a friend on facebook, which one of you is that???


----------



## Megg33k

Allie?


----------



## Allie84

Hehe. Oh, now your journal post makes sense lol. :) 

Yep, me! Allie is short for Alana.


----------



## Allie84

I just have to share a most frightening experience I just had. My prenatals nearly killed me! I was sitting in bed taking my prenatal, and as they are so huge I take half at a time. Well, I choked on the half I had just swallowed and it was stuck in my windpipe! It was luckily not big enough to completely block it but I was gasping little breaths, couldn't cough, and hubby was about to give me the heimlich when I used the air that was already in my lungs and expelled it out somehow...I'm totally shaken! That was my first near choking experience.


----------



## yogi77

that sounds scary Allie haha...exactly how big are your prenatals!?!?!


----------



## heart tree

Allie I'm so glad you are ok! That is terrifying. Ironic it was a prenatal. Apparently we are risking our lives for these beans!

PS - you don't look like an Alana to me now that I know you as Allie.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks guys! :hugs:

They are HUGE pills, at least to me. I'm a huge wimp, but even more so now. Maybe it's time to move onto gummies....only half joking...

Hearty, nice to hear from you. Yeah, I like Allie. Or Alana-Banana (it rhymes).

Hmm, I wonder if Sassy is going to reveal her name now!


----------



## Megg33k

I choke on pills a lot... Its become traumatic to take them some days! :( I totally get it! :hugs: Glad you're okay, honey!!!

P.S. My OB/GYN totally said that Flinstone gummies were the next best thing! :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww poor you Allie, my prenatals are massive too, I take pregnacare!

I LOVE the name Alana, I've never heard it actually, I'm totally adding it to my girls list of names that's how much I love it.

Eton Mess is amazing, we had it at out wedding and it's so yummy, you should all try it although I''m sure it's a British thing!

LOL you girls made me giggle over guessing my name, you were all very wrong! I like Meggs guess the best, I would love to be called Brook. I'm not that keen on my full name but I never go by it, many people have dogs with the same name as the name I'm called by (yeh thanks mum and dad) and it's shortened from my stupid long name that is even worse! Guess away.


----------



## Sparkly

Sassy_TTC said:


> LOL you girls made me giggle over guessing my name, you were all very wrong! I like Meggs guess the best, I would love to be called Brook. I'm not that keen on my full name but I never go by it, many people have dogs with the same name as the name I'm called by (yeh thanks mum and dad) and it's shortened from my stupid long name that is even worse! Guess away.

Roxanne
Saffron
Amber
Holly
Melody
Bella
Blossom
Bonnie

These are just a few I can think of offof the top of my head.......Now then Missy....(oh it could be Missy???)....Don't make me get my diary and look through all the girl doggy names that come to me!!! :growlmad: No need to be secretive we're all friends here :kiss:

My name's Gaynor, as some of you already know x


----------



## vickyd

Im guessing Liz or Rebecca!

Mel i added you on facebook ages ago but you never accepted bitch!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My first thought was holly, but then that's not shortened. Hmmmmm.

Eton Mess is the pudding of GODS! I love it. My mum makes the best puddings (she is renowned in my dad's rotary club as the pudding queen) and she makes a mean Raspberry Tiramasu which is lushous.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I wanted to add you guys on facebook! should I send a private message to you guys so everyone on bnb doesn't see my whole name? haha


----------



## vickyd

ok


----------



## Razcox

Hey guys! How is everyone doing?

Been taking a break from TTC for a couple of months but back on the wagon now and going for that :bfp:

Hello to the new folks and look forward to catching up with everyone . . .


----------



## heart tree

Sassy's real name is the name of a dog....hmmm

Could it be Mrs. Cute Fuzzy Face? Cutie for short? Mother of Mr. Cute Fuzzy Face. Woody for short. I think I'm onto something. 

What about Isabella. Izzy for short?

Welcome back Raz!

I'm already FB friends with a lot of you but if you want to add me my last name is hartrey. You knew my last name all along just not the proper spelling. You know my first name already. I rarely post. Much more a B&B girl than a FB girl.


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I hid 4 friend requests from people (1 person that has mutual friends but I have no idea who they are, another person that is friends with my OH that just wants to spy on me, and 2 other people that I don't have any mutual friends with)....what is your name on there? I will go accept it if that one is you....I'm so SORRY! :(

oh Sassy, you have me so curious now


----------



## msarkozi

shit Vicky, I actually declined the one.....Can you please send it again, and I promise I won't delete it!
[email protected]


----------



## yogi77

My guesses for Sassy's real name are Sadie or Misty!! 

Yay I got my red ovulation line on my chart today and so far my temps are way more distinguishable above and below the cover line than last month so I think I actually O'd! It was just way earlier than I expected so I hope we actually :sex: enough!!


----------



## yogi77

:dohh: I just realized my name guesses aren't shortened versions of anything


----------



## msarkozi

yah Yogi!!! can't wait until you POAS!!! I hope October can bring good news to many!


----------



## Megg33k

Amy - I'm guessing you're the Amy that added me? I hope?

Sassy - You remind me a bit of a Brooke that I have on my FB from BnB! LOL That's where it came from! Dog's name? I was named AFTER a dog... Does that count? :haha:

I don't think I have a new guess... WTF? I just read through "popular girl dog names" and Sassy was one of them! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: if she didn't question us before about thinking Sassy was her real name, I would totally say it was now


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

I've been teaching got a call early this morning to see if I could a lovely little class and I've got two days at the same school rest of this week although I different class.

ummm sassy's name maybe samantha can be shorted to sammy or sam.

Yay yogi keeping everything crossed for you.

how is everyone today?


----------



## LucyJ

p.s. Allie I sent you a friend request on facebook hope thats ok.


----------



## pregoinnorge

yep, it was me! sorry i should have sent you a message ;)
i am in bed. I had to leave work early today because i got a sudden headache and fever and now my throat hurts like a bitch.
and i guess abby or maggie ;) the suspense is too much! haha


----------



## msarkozi

are you just normally a substitute teacher Lucy?


----------



## msarkozi

hope you feel better soon Amy....go lay down and get some rest :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I work as a primary teacher. I worked for 2 years at a primary school but it was a tempoary position which most teaching jobs around where I live are schools have huge budget problems less funding then the rest of england so getting a permanent position is like finding gold!! I had a rough time towards the end at my old school difficult children with lots of problems which I could cope with but a head who became a nightmare no support etc. my contract came to an end they couldn't afford to extend me again I was gutted as I was a month away from having the same rights as a permanent member of staff. Although I was glad to get out as it got even worse after I left two permanent members of staff resigned (one who had worked there for 25 years).

I decided to go back to supply work which I do enjoy I was looking for another full time job. I've got one school who use me regularly for supply so thats really good. Got three days already booked in for november.


----------



## LucyJ

aww amy hope you feel better soon make sure you get lots of fluids and rest.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 6 Weeks, Lucy! :hugs:

Feel better, Amy!


----------



## msarkozi

well that sounds ok then. I know I hear a lot of people say they like being a sub instead because then they don't have to worry about any of the lesson plans or anything. But if it is something you enjoy doing, then I am sure a full time position would be good.


----------



## LucyJ

I enjoy both it's nice having your own class and a base but equally supply is fab as you dont have any of the politics that go on in schools to deal with and none of the paperwork!! Theres pros and cons to both I'm happy with supply with being pregnant its good.


----------



## Allie84

I hope you feel better soon, Amy! Sounds like the flu....:hugs:

Lucy, of course it's okay! I will add you as soon as I can get on (FB is blocked at work). If any of you lovelies want to add me I think you can look by my email address? [email protected] 

I've been thinking of Sassy's name and Hearty guessed what I was going to guess- Isabella! Or Samantha...


----------



## msarkozi

oh I bet that would be good for sure right now. Have you had any morning sickness or anything at all?


----------



## Megg33k

I thought of Samantha too! LOL Funny!


----------



## LucyJ

I get nauseous if I havnt eaten but not been to bad with it get it more in the evenings if anything.


----------



## vickyd

I totally missed the dog name bit in Sass's description!!!

Amy i too feel like crap today, ive had a massive headache all day plus my sinuses have flared up real bad...Not to mention my bad hip....Im soooo old dammit...

Mel and Allie i added you on facebook


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - glad it isn't too bad. I hope it stays that way for you

Vicky - I hope you feel better soon too! take some tylenol for that headache, and get some rest :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky put your feet up and take it easy!! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## yogi77

Take it easy, relax and get some rest Vicky!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Girls,

Just caught up you chatterboxes! 

Hope you feel better soon Amy.

Sorry Lucy I forgot to wish you Happy 6 week, I must say it seems that you only just this second got your BFP.

For those that don't read my journal my appointment went as follows:-

Well my brain is slightly frazzled as it always is after my appointment's. I have done some quick research on there findings but still don't fully understand. Results from my hysteroscopy were perfect, everything is down there looks more than fine, my tubes, my womb, my lining so really pleased with that, biopsy came back fine aswell.

Now my bloods were not so great, my body does not absorb enough folic acid so I have to take alot higher dose from now on. My B12 levels were slightly on the low side so I explained to her that I have been taking B-Complex vits for some time so I must continue with those or my levels will drop too low. They found that I'm a carrier of the gene MTHFR, I'm not entirely sure what it mean's but it's treated with Clexane injections as is my sticky blood is! I will also have to take steriods as soon as I get a positive pregnancy, so this is something I'm a little bit upset about, again I know nothing about steriods but the thought kind of scares me! So all in all I have lots of little defects that can be treated, just seems I have alot more wrong with me than right!! She said she cannot promise that this treatment will work and the only way to find out is to get pregnant again and see what happens! If I go onto to M/C again they will go back to the drawing board with regards to the next step! 

So things to do to maintain a healthy Pregnancy:-
Double Folic Acid
B-Complex Vits
Baby Aspirin
Progesterone Pessaries
Clexane Injections
Steriods

Hope everyones ok, I'm off to catch up with all your journal's now.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

I love how Sassy always ignores the name part, lol! Come on Sass, you know you want to tell us :)


----------



## vickyd

Sassy I also have the MTHFR gene mutation, im homozygous. In theory this gene mutation is what causes poor folic acid absorption, and subsequently to high homocysteine levels. When this is high it has been linked to clotting. Most of the research is still in early stages and there has been no clear benefit from having heparin injections concerning the MTHFR mutation. However, since you also have the sticky blood i would think these two in combination would definately warrant the injections. Im only on low dose aspirin and 4 mg of folic acid.


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, do you know if you carry one or two of the MTHFR genes? Vicky carries 2 which means she may have clotting issues. I only carry one. Apparently 50% of people have one of the genes. It doesn't mean much, but just as a precaution, my doctor also told me to take extra folic acid. I take 5mgs a day. Did they test your homocysteine levels? As Vicky said, that could also lend some insight about not absorbing folic acid properly. Mine were normal, but I'm still doing the extra folic acid.

I'm also taking baby aspirin because I had a subchorionic hematoma (blood clot) in my uterus with my first pregnancy. They haven't offered me injections though since I don't have sticky blood or the double gene mutation for MTHFR. 

I'm sorry you have these things, but it's nice to know that there is a plan of action to treat them in the next pregnancy.


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I just want to say that I am so happy to see you posting again :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amanda he said I tested positive for both if that makes sense? I always come away wishing I'd asked so many more questions, I think I'm going to have to see him again asap so he can explain it all again to me and I'll take hubby this time.xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

sassy, Im really sorry to hear that. when you say tested positive for both, do you mean both MTHRF genes? If so, youre homozygous like Vic, but its treatable and a reason for mc that can be dealt with. I dont know how you feel, but many bumpers hate the 'nothing wrong' diagnosis because it means there's no specific action to treat a specific issue - and you have specific treatments available. That doesnt detract from how you might be feeling after your results though, but knowing what you might need as treatment is a defo positive. 

as an aside, i have my blood tests tomorrow for 21 day, my cycle was a day shorter this month, is it ok if its a possible day either side of 21 days?

My temp keeps going up/staying high at 6DPO so im hoping thats a good indicator that my progesterone levels are good.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mel!

Sassy, ditto what Nato said. It sounds like you might be positive for both MTHFR genes. I know how hard it is to get this info, but like Nato said, there are options to treat it. I would look at that as a plus.

Nato, your chart looks great. You'll be fine to get your test a day before or after day 21. They really just pick that day to make sure you've ovulated (in my case, I wouldn't have yet!) I bet your progesterone levels are going to be fine given your chart.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes that sounds right, don't get me wrong I'm glad it can be treated I just can't help feeling upset that there's so mnay little things wrong with me surely that has to count for something right?? It's not just 1 thing it's quite a few things. I'm so sorry Amanda I know your going through more scary stuff and I know I sound really selfish but I sometimes suffer with "why me" syndrome! I hope you understand.xxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> Yes that sounds right, don't get me wrong I'm glad it can be treated I just can't help feeling upset that there's so mnay little things wrong with me surely that has to count for something right?? It's not just 1 thing it's quite a few things. I'm so sorry Amanda I know your going through more scary stuff and I know I sound really selfish but I sometimes suffer with "why me" syndrome! I hope you understand.xxxxx

Nooo - you are you and you have your stuff going on, and you have every right to feel however you feel about your results. Your posts are about you and i would feel scared and confused at any diagnosis that could be indicative of mc too

i didnt mean to undermine your reactions so i really hope thats not how it felt...i was hoping to find something for you to feel better about at a scary time for you, in no way would i think your results mean you have it good - cos youve have a nasty shock and the bottom line is that none of us have it good, thats why we're TTCAL. 

Damnit Liz / Sasha / Saskia / Rebecca, whatever your reaction, its ok by us. 

xxx kisses xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Gosh sassy, what a lot to get your head around. I won't even pretend I know anything about those kind of results, so i'll let the more knowledgeable girls here help you out on that one.

Although does anyone else think motherfucker when they see MTHFR?

Because it is a motherfucker this TTC lark.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

No don't be silly Nato I didn't think that at all, I think things always seem so much more scary when your actually the one going through it if that makes any sense!!xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

yes yes me, i always think mofo


----------



## sequeena

May I join? :blush:


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy your still avoiding the name issue?? :haha::haha:

Welcome sequeena

Nato good luck for your blood test yeah your fine having it either side of day 21.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi sequeena, of course you can.xxx


----------



## sequeena

Yay :D thanks :D


----------



## LucyJ

Right lovely ladies I am off to bed as can hardly keep my eyes open and have to be up early for teaching tomorrow got a large and loud class tomorrow not my lovely little ones from today but never mind sure it will be a good day.

Night night xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Night night Lucy. Sweet dreams.xxx


----------



## yogi77

Hi Sequeena! Goodnight Lucy!


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, Sequeena! :hugs:

Sassy... Answer the damn question about your name! :hissy: lol


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Cesca! 

Welcome Sequeena....you picked an awesome group to join :) 

by the way, I have nicknamed Sassy with a nickname I have been given, as I think it suites her - sweet sassy molassy :) 

Goodnight Luce!


----------



## heart tree

OMG, I saw Sequeena's name in this last post and thought you all were talking to Sassy! I thought she finally revealed her real name!!!

Then I went back and read the string of posts! Welcome to Sequeena. Please let us know a bit about you. I saw in your siggy about your losses. I'm so sorry.

Sass, I don't think you are over exaggerating. Being told anything is wrong with you is awful. When you are told you have several "little" things, it makes it even worse. And by the way, they aren't such little things if they are causing recurrent miscarriages. You are allowed to feel upset and scared about these things as much as any of us feel. Just because mine doesn't have a decent plan for treatment doesn't make mine any worse than yours. We're in this together babe!

Cesca, motherfucker is right!!!!

Good night Lucy.

Mel, I like sweet sassy molassy!!


----------



## msarkozi

I thought it was suiting since our Sassy is very sweet!!! I on the otherhand was called it because I am sassy :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the lovely welcome everyone :)

Well my name is Sarah, I'm 21, OH is 26 and we have been ttc for 21 months. I live on top of a mountain, have 3 crazy dogs and 4 even crazier cats. My life is a bit topsy turvy at the minute, am dealing with a sexual abuse trial which starts November 29th. I'm hoping for it to be over with by Christmas so I can move on with my life but I doubt it :rolleyes:

Other than that I'm not very interesting sadly!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Sarah! You stop saying you aren't very interesting! I love coming to your journal!


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> Oh, Sarah! You stop saying you aren't very interesting! I love coming to your journal!

You flatter me megg :haha: All I ever do is over analyse tests and post pictures of animals :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Sarah! You stop saying you aren't very interesting! I love coming to your journal!
> 
> You flatter me megg :haha: All I ever do is over analyse tests and post pictures of animals :haha:Click to expand...

Maybe I'm easily entertained? LOL


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Sarah! You stop saying you aren't very interesting! I love coming to your journal!
> 
> You flatter me megg :haha: All I ever do is over analyse tests and post pictures of animals :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I'm easily entertained? LOLClick to expand...

That could very well be it :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

So, Sarah's journal has just made me think... Almost Oct... Almost Christmas season... What do we all do for Christmas?

I'll start: Christmas! *eyes light up* This is THE event for my family! :)

Christmas Eve EVE (yes, you saw that right), we do a soup buffet! We each make a different soup and have that with veggie trays, crackers, chips and dip, etc. They also make bagna càuda that night (this delicious thing made of butter, garlic, and anchovies). That's the night that my cousin's daughter is with him... So, she opens all her stuff and the other kids open about 1/2 of their stuff.

Christmas Eve is the big day. We do a full dinner... all day event. That's when all the present exchanging (for us adults) happens and the kids open the other 1/2 of their stuff. Big night!

Christmas day is very relaxed. My mum hosts an all day sort of come when you want meal... Its just stuff that has no time sensitivity... perhaps a big variety of cold cuts and stuff like that. We use the leftover bagna càuda to put over spaghetti noodles... and I pretty much could die happy! LOL


----------



## sequeena

:haha:

Well my day is very much more sedate than Megg's... yes DAY Megg, I don't get to do a 3 day celebration :( :lol: Christmas morning/dinner here just us 2, walk the dogs, go to my mum's for Christmas tea, visit Sean's dad and step family (my mum and his family live 1 street away from each other whilst we're a 40 minute walk away :dohh:) then back home.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Sequeena! Hey, I know you! :) Welcome. And also, hello to Razcox! :wave: 

I can't remember everything I just read...Sassy, :hugs:. It truly is a motherf*cker (lol @ Cesca and Vic...I always thought that as well when I saw those letters) to have to go through this. It is a good thing you're getting answers and there are things you can do about them. I think Sweet Sassy Molassy is going to have to do since you won't reveal your name yet. 

Lucy, have a good day tomorrow at school and happy 6 weeks!

Megg, ah, never too early to think about Christmas, eh? Spoken like a true American lol. :) Fun! Well, for us Christmas Eve is the bigger day as well (apparently it goes back to Scandanavian tradition...Amy will know if I'm right or not) and it's when we do all of the gift exchanging. My whole extended fam gets together and then we do nuclear familiies on Christmas Day. However I've spent all but one Christmas since meeting Alex in Scotland and there, at his mums, it's get up, drink mimosas, open pressies, drink some more, eat roast turkey while watching the Queen's speech, drink some more, watch the Christmas specials (like Dr. Who and My Family) and eat a bunch of Quality Street and drink some more. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## msarkozi

usually I get together with my parents on Christmas Eve (and welcome others to stop by), and we watch some movies and have some appetizers. Last year, OH and I went to christmas even mass with my mom as well. Then on Christmas day it's just open presents when we get up, cook breakfast, phone family, and have a turkey dinner with family. 

This year, I don't know if I will be with my parents or not, so it might just be OH and myself, so I'm not sure what will happen


----------



## sequeena

Allie84 said:


> Megg, ah, never too early to think about Christmas, eh? Spoken like a true American lol. :) Fun! Well, for us Christmas Eve is the bigger day as well (apparently it goes back to Scandanavian tradition...Amy will know if I'm right or not) and it's when we do all of the gift exchanging. My whole extended fam gets together and then we do nuclear familiies on Christmas Day. However I've spent all but one Christmas since meeting Alex in Scotland and there, at his mums, it's get up, drink mimosas, open pressies, drink some more, eat roast turkey while watching the Queen's speech, drink some more, watch the Christmas specials (like Dr. Who and My Family) and eat a bunch of Quality Street and drink some more. I've never seen anything like it.

And that is the way us Brits do it :happydance: Pissed, full, too buggered to move! Oh yeah!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Sequeena it sure is!

For us Xmas Eve starts at 12pm at the pub, all of our family friends go there's normally about 80 people and it gets a little merry should I say! It's always fantastic and great to catch up, the atmosphere is always amazing. Then it's back to Danny's parents as the pub shuts at 4pm for food, and more drink!

Christmas is spent at home, we blast Xmas songs on the t.v, have scambled egg's with salmon and open our pressies to/from each other!

Then depending on who's year it is (Danny's parent's this year as was mine last year) we met at Danny's parents for champayne and alot of their neighbours stop by, then we have a massive Turkey dinner, open more pressies, watch the Xmas Specials, eat as much chocolate you can stuff in your face, then the evening is spent doing it all again at the opposite's parents house!

Boxing Day for us is just as big, we all gather at my mums for cold meats and mash, it's also the day I get to see my Nephews and brother etc

I often wonder what Xmas will be like with a baby, I don't think we will go around visiting people quite as much!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi sequeena!!!! Welcome!

Christmas is an odd one for me. My mum is quite a panicky person and she is always so set on the 'perfect' christmas that she puts all these unrealistic expectations on the day and then ends up really moody by 5pm because it's not going how she thinks! Every single year! Doesn't help that my grandmother is a complete nightmare.

This year we are with my husband's family so it's a bit of a weird one. I have also volunteered to work xmas eve and xmas day until 2/3pm as to be honest I don't like the Xmas Dinner his family have! It's all turkey and sprouts, eurgh! Whereas my mum cooks the best roast beef ever at christmas.

So looks like i'll be at the husband's family for a late lunch and then watch them all get drunk (if all goes well i'll be gone 20 weeks pregnant then) then fall asleep. Then on boxing day we're up early and we'll drive to my parents about 3 hours away and have a big dinner there and chill out at home.

Relaxing christmas this year and (hopefully) next year it'll be a bit mad with a baby! Like sassy we seem to spend all of our christmases travelling around the country but xmas 2011 we'll be due at my parents and i'll be on maternity leave still so we'll probably go home for a while.


----------



## vickyd

I like the sound of Sassy's Christmas man!!!
Mine always sucks... We always have to have Christmas eve with my family, which is ok i guess although someone is always in a bad mood and nine times out of ten an argument breaks out. I think its like Cesca says, high expectations and the inevitable disapointment that follows! Christmas day we spend with Alex's mother extended family at his cousins posh house complete with maids and catering staff. This day truely sucks since theres always some fancy guest everyone obsesses with and i always have to much to drink to be able to get through it. This year will be hard since i wont have my booze and fags to get me through it!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Eurgh i'd hate that posh christmas vicky!

My family, because there are no children (I'm the baby of the family), it's very adult orientated. Booze, cocktails, TV, adult games with lots of swearing etc, whereas my husband has 5 nieces and nephews so christmas is manic, with children and chocolate everywhere! There is about 15 for xmas lunch too!! Which is nice, but a bit hectic for me. I've only spent one christmas with them so far (took me 7 years of avoiding it before I had to give in 2 years ago) and I just felt really depressed and missed my small family christmas with only 5/6 of us.


----------



## Razcox

Hello sequeena welcome aboard! :)

Xmas here is just the two days as i have to work christmas eve. On Christmas day we get up and open our pressies to each other and give the dogs theres (yes they are wrapped and under the tree just like ours :) ) . We then have brekkie get dressed and head to my mum and dads to take there pressies round, then depending on whos turn it is to have us for dinner we either stay or leave the dogs at theres and go to the in laws. We will stay until the evening then head home to either pick up the dogs and have another hour at mums or go back to our house to crash. Boxing day we go to who ever we didnt spend xmas day with. It can be a little hectic but it keeps everyone happy :)


----------



## vickyd

It seems that during the holidays all we do is try to keep our families happy!!! We have to go through the whole thing again at Easter which is actually much more important in Greece than Christmas...At least at Easter the weather is always nice and we spit roast a lamb which is sooo delish it makes up for and rows lol!


----------



## Megg33k

I love reading about how everyone celebrates the holidays! :) Its so different for each of us! 

My fav bit about the season is that there are "Angel Trees"... One with "angels" and one with "stars"... Each angel represents an underprivileged child, and each star represents an underprivileged senior/elderly person. So, my family and I all take what we think we can handle. I love to take 2 adults and 2 children. My mom and cousin each usually do about the same... and then my aunt will usually take may 1 of each instead. So, that's about 14 people. We get together for the sales on Black Friday (day after Thanksgiving) and go about getting the things on their lists... plus a bit. Then, we get to separate it all out and load the truck with it to take to the donation center. They always have such a look of surprise on their faces... Can't believe just 1 family did it all! But, we LOVE to do it. And, even though we never meet the families, we know that we provided Christmas to people who would have had nothing otherwise. I'll have to try to remember to post a pic of the haul we have this year! It makes me so happy to know that someone will have a better day because of it. I can't stand to think of children not having a Christmas... but even worse is to think of the elderly people who often have no family and are stuck in a nursing facility... and they're definitely old enough to KNOW what they're missing, ya know? I can't imagine how sad it must be to spend the holidays without family or having a single gift to open. And their lists are often so sad... Like, there was a guy last year who was 93 and all he wanted were some sheets, a winter coat, and a nice shirt to wear to church. It breaks my heart. And the kids that only want things like school clothes? :cry:

I'm sitting here SOBBING! Dammit!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That is so sweet megg. What a lovely scheme.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I love hearing about all your Christmas traditions! 
You're right, Allie, in Norway we celebrate heavily on christmas Eve. Kristian's mom usually makes a massive spread of all sorts of Norwegian Christmas meats like sausage, ribbe (this pork thing with crunchy skin? kinda weird) and pinnekjøtt, which are dried lamb ribs which are rehydrated by letting them steam over birch branches. They serve them with pureed rutabaga and potatoes. It's actually quite yummy! The weird thing is that even though the family party is pretty small usually, it's very, very formal with the men wearing suits and the women wearing fancy party dresses. We drink aquavit and open presents. Christmas day is usually spent sleeping in late and heading back over to the parent's house in comfy clothes to watch movies, play games, etc. I like Christmas day better. 
Then we do the whole thing over again on New Years Eve except it's a ham roast and fireworks instead of presents, but the suits and party dresses are still there ;)


----------



## Megg33k

Its funny to hear about suits and party dresses... We actually do Christmas Eve EVE in pajamas! We're REQUIRED (family rule) to wear comfy jammies and even slippers if we want! I get a new pair to wear for Christmas every year!!!

So, do you all buy gifts for everyone? Or do you only buy for certain people? As we have a pretty good sized family, we draw names each year. So, my husband and I each buy for one adult and then everyone buys for the kids! :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I buy a joint gift from me and hubby to my mum, dad, sister and grandma.

He then buys a joint gift from me to his parents, two siblings and the 5 children. I definitely got the better end of the deal!!!! 

But I put loads of thought into my presents for people whereas hubby just buys his family whatever!

I actually had a huge hissy last year because his brother and fiance said "don't buy us a present as we can't afford to buy you one because of the wedding" The wedding by the way they didn't even pay for - her parents did!!!!!!!! I kicked off because we couldn't leave his three sons out, and my husband STILL bought them a present so we forked out loads of money on them and got nothing back. Not that I necessarily want a present, but they did this knowing that we would not leave the three boys out as its unfair to them. I was fuming,I still am! This year I don't want to buy them anything and blame buying bits for the baby or something but I know my husband will cave and buy them something.

Raaaargh! Then we do a secret santa at work and I just get cards for my friends and little presents for the children of my close friends.


----------



## vickyd

We buy joint pressies for our parents and i get something special for my sis. The funny thing is that we usually dont buy presents for eachother lol!!!! We rather splurge on a nice meal at a fancy restaurant with an expensive bottle of wine.


----------



## sequeena

My family is quite small so I buy gifts for my mum, sis and niece from me and OH then gifts for my 2 aunties and uncles, a small gift for his father and step mother, vouchers for his two step sisters and something... I don't know what yet for the new baby. She'll only be about 4 months come Christmas :wacko:

Dogs always get a massive haul especially from my mum (seriously it's hilarious) and I want to get the cats a massive activity center this year :D


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We buy for Mums, dads, brothers+partner's, sister + partner, nephews, nans, grandads, aunt, uncles and my friends kids, costs a bloody bomb!


----------



## Razcox

We only have a small ish family so we have to get pressies for everyone can be quite expensive but worth it to see there faces when you find a great gift :)


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> I love reading about how everyone celebrates the holidays! :) Its so different for each of us!
> 
> My fav bit about the season is that there are "Angel Trees"... One with "angels" and one with "stars"... Each angel represents an underprivileged child, and each star represents an underprivileged senior/elderly person. So, my family and I all take what we think we can handle. I love to take 2 adults and 2 children. My mom and cousin each usually do about the same... and then my aunt will usually take may 1 of each instead. So, that's about 14 people. We get together for the sales on Black Friday (day after Thanksgiving) and go about getting the things on their lists... plus a bit. Then, we get to separate it all out and load the truck with it to take to the donation center. They always have such a look of surprise on their faces... Can't believe just 1 family did it all! But, we LOVE to do it. And, even though we never meet the families, we know that we provided Christmas to people who would have had nothing otherwise. I'll have to try to remember to post a pic of the haul we have this year! It makes me so happy to know that someone will have a better day because of it. I can't stand to think of children not having a Christmas... but even worse is to think of the elderly people who often have no family and are stuck in a nursing facility... and they're definitely old enough to KNOW what they're missing, ya know? I can't imagine how sad it must be to spend the holidays without family or having a single gift to open. And their lists are often so sad... Like, there was a guy last year who was 93 and all he wanted were some sheets, a winter coat, and a nice shirt to wear to church. It breaks my heart. And the kids that only want things like school clothes? :cry:
> 
> I'm sitting here SOBBING! Dammit!

OMG Megg, thats such a lovely thing to do, you've got me :cry:!

Christmas must be such a sad time for some people and you must make their day, good on you hun x:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Megg you are so lovely. I try to do similar but confess most of my time and energy goes into animal rescues.

The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

Our company hosts a christmas operation every year where it is put out to every location/employee within the company. With this, we take tags, and we purchase gifts and then we write on the take the gender and the age range that the gift is for (we also wrap the gifts). and then at the end of the operation, the gifts are delivered to areas in that community to the children in need. I ended up buying 10 gifts alone last year, as I hate seeing children without on christmas day! It's so sad. 

For the families though, my OH has 3 nephews and 1 niece, and I have 4 little cousins (2 of which are my goddaughters), and now my BFF's baby this year, and we buy for all of them. Then we buy for his mom (he doesn't have anything to do with his dad - parents are divorced), my parents, his aunt and uncle, each other, and I buy something for my cousin who is also one of my BFF's. It gets to be really expensive, and we are considering cutting out on the gifts this year because we need to buy things for the baby. I think we are going to do the best we can, but instead of buyng the expensive gifts we did buy, it's going to be cut down to like $20 a gift for each child. We also spent over $1000 each on each other last year, and I said that's not happening again this year.


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I've never been a big Christmas person personally. Thanksgiving is much more my holiday. Cooking a big meal and giving thanks for what we have has held more meaning for me. I also like to call it Native American Appreciation Day and read some Native American poetry out loud before we eat. 

My first mc was on Christmas Eve 2008. On Christmas Eve 2009 I was on the operating table to have my second D&C but they stopped right before the procedure. They saw a glimmer of hope. They wanted to scan me and possibly do the D&C on New Years Eve but I told them no. I needed at least one holiday trauma free. We ended up doing it later that month. So for me Christmas is even less of a holiday for me. It is a constant reminder of my losses. 

Sorry to be a downer. I feel like I can't even contribute to a happy conversation! That being said, I still like reading about all of your holiday rituals!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I've never been a big Christmas person personally. Thanksgiving is much more my holiday. Cooking a big meal and giving thanks for what we have has held more meaning for me. I also like to call it Native American Appreciation Day and read some Native American poetry out loud before we eat. 

My first mc was on Christmas Eve 2008. On Christmas Eve 2009 I was on the operating table to have my second D&C but they stopped right before the procedure. They saw a glimmer of hope. They wanted to scan me and possibly do the D&C on New Years Eve but I told them no. I needed at least one holiday trauma free. We ended up doing it later that month. So for me Christmas is even less of a holiday for me. It is a constant reminder of my losses. 

Sorry to be a downer. I feel like I can't even contribute to a happy conversation! That being said, I still like reading about all of your holiday rituals!


----------



## sequeena

heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. I've never been a big Christmas person personally. Thanksgiving is much more my holiday. Cooking a big meal and giving thanks for what we have has held more meaning for me. I also like to call it Native American Appreciation Day and read some Native American poetry out loud before we eat.
> 
> My first mc was on Christmas Eve 2008. On Christmas Eve 2009 I was on the operating table to have my second D&C but they stopped right before the procedure. They saw a glimmer of hope. They wanted to scan me and possibly do the D&C on New Years Eve but I told them no. I needed at least one holiday trauma free. We ended up doing it later that month. So for me Christmas is even less of a holiday for me. It is a constant reminder of my losses.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer. I feel like I can't even contribute to a happy conversation! That being said, I still like reading about all of your holiday rituals!

I am so sorry :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

I can understand why Christmas is more painful for you then happy....I hope in time you will be able to see Christmas as a joyful time instead :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amanda, I'm so sorry, I can imagine how hard it is for you. I totally forgot about last Xmas, I started to bleed on Boxing Day and it confirmed on New Years Eve that I was going to M/C, I passed the clots the next day, so it will no doubt bring back painful memories this year.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg you had me in tears reading that, your so lovely.xxx

Ok you have all waited long enough, I'm ready to come out, my real name is Cassandra but I've never used it, everybody calls me Cassie!! There was quite a chuckle when my real name was read out at our wedding! I know often get asked "where's Rodney", (only the Brits will prob understand that)!!xxxxx

My nickname as a kid by my family was Sassy Cassie hence my username!x


----------



## sequeena

Cassandra is lovely! I actually named the kitten in my avatar Cassandra and I call her Cassie for short too :blush: oh dear :lol:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Seeee I told you it was an animals name!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

yah!! our Sassy finally came out, lol!! Cassie is a beautiful name...I would never have thought of that


----------



## sequeena

Sassy_TTC said:


> Seeee I told you it was an animals name!xxx

Nooooo Cassandra is a name for a princess (Cassandra was actually a Trojan princess!) :D


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's why my Dad named me that :-(


----------



## sequeena

Sassy_TTC said:


> That's why my Dad named me that :-(

And it's lovely :thumbup: My mum named me after my great grandmother but it has the added benefit of meaning Princess in Hebrew (my name is Sarah).


----------



## heart tree

I LOVE both names, Cassandra and Cassie! It isn't an animal name in the US!


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg you are so lovely. I try to do similar but confess most of my time and energy goes into animal rescues.
> 
> The midwife rang me today. How humiliating having to ask her to take me off the pregnancy book. Her 'Oh.' said it all :cry:

Oh.. I love a good animal rescue too... I only fight the urge to get involved because I would bring them ALL home! OH would leave me! LOL

Aww, honey! I'm so sorry you had to tell her today! Adding insult to injury and all! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Hi ladies. I've never been a big Christmas person personally. Thanksgiving is much more my holiday. Cooking a big meal and giving thanks for what we have has held more meaning for me. I also like to call it Native American Appreciation Day and read some Native American poetry out loud before we eat.
> 
> My first mc was on Christmas Eve 2008. On Christmas Eve 2009 I was on the operating table to have my second D&C but they stopped right before the procedure. They saw a glimmer of hope. They wanted to scan me and possibly do the D&C on New Years Eve but I told them no. I needed at least one holiday trauma free. We ended up doing it later that month. So for me Christmas is even less of a holiday for me. It is a constant reminder of my losses.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer. I feel like I can't even contribute to a happy conversation! That being said, I still like reading about all of your holiday rituals!

Well, I could hardly blame you for not being the biggest fan! Crap! :hugs: Christmas 2008 was a mere 10 days after my 1st loss... and my 2nd EDD is 2 days after Thanksgiving this year. That's why its so important to me to see a heartbeat prior to Christmas. I don't have the energy to spend another one sad!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg you had me in tears reading that, your so lovely.xxx
> 
> Ok you have all waited long enough, I'm ready to come out, my real name is Cassandra but I've never used it, everybody calls me Cassie!! There was quite a chuckle when my real name was read out at our wedding! I know often get asked "where's Rodney", (only the Brits will prob understand that)!!xxxxx
> 
> My nickname as a kid by my family was Sassy Cassie hence my username!x

Aww! I don't know a single animal named Cassie... but I did go to school with a lovely Cassie... She was one of my fav people, as she was incredibly funny and utterly delightful to be around. I can't help but wonder if its more an animal name in the UK... I don't know anyone who would name their pet Cassie in the US. Its a very person-oriented name here! I really like that! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey lovely ladies, 

I love hearing about how everyone spends christmas I absoutly love chirstmas love being at home with my family. Last year we had a big family one at my mum and dad all my brothers came with their partners and children my gorgeous niece and fab nephew. Christmas day we have a whole day of things we open stockings in the morning all on my mum and dad's bed (its hard to get us all on now :haha: as we're a lot bigger than we used to be) then we get up go to church come back have breakfast. My mum checks on the turkey then we have coffee and biscuits and open main presents we then play with our toys listen to music (christmas songs of course) chat etc while mum does all the food then we eat we have a starter then we do table presents pull crackers then main meal and pudding. We all help tidy up while mum puts her feet up then we relax let out food digest then its under the tree presents then chill out in front of the tele turkey and stuffing sandwichs and eventually bed. Boxing day is relaxed we go for a walk (we used to take the dogs out but we dont have any anymore :cry:) we have cold meat for lunch and my dad cooks home made chips so good. Oh christmas eve my dad and I always go out in the morning its our time and we buy little presents for my mum from my dad its so lovely sometimes my parents have a party for close friends and other years it just us. I love staying up late christmas eve and I finish wrapping my pressies while watching a film last year hubby stayed up with me which was our first christmas together at my parents the year before we were with his family but this year we're with mine again :happydance: I've only spent one chirstmas away from my parents they still live in the house I grew up and it always looks so amazing my mum does a fab job I always help her decorate the tree which looks beautiful.

For me its all about family and friends I love it steves a bit of a bah humbug bless him. It will be just me, steve, mum, dad and my little brother this year hopefully he will have his daughter for boxing day as shes with her mum this year as they aren't together anymore which is very sad.

Sorry for such a long post.

Sassy Cassie is a lovely name can't believe none of us got it.

Megg you are so lovely and hearty I totally understand your feelings towards christmas with everything you've been through :hugs: to you.


----------



## sequeena

Aw thank you Megg :) It's ok I'll get to keep my name in the pregnancy book next time!

One of my big events for the year is in just 3 days! The annual Waggy Walk for Dogs Trust :D https://www.waggywalks.org.uk/

I can't WAIT!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy your Xmas sounds wonderful.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Seems my name is only an animal ame here, I work with 2 people that have dogs called Cassie BUT on the up side I don't know any human and never even heard of anyone by the same name! I went to an all girls school with over 800 pupils and I was the only Cassie!xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I went to uni with a cassie and she's still a good friend, she is absoultly lovely so sweet just like you so I think it is very fitting. I can now say I know two cassies and they are amazing women!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Lucy your the best, thank you.xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I was named after an Irish Setter! :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

I have to agree. I have a little cousin named Kassidy, but we call her Kassie all the time. You are very sweet Sassy :)


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> I was named after an Irish Setter! :shrug:

:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I was named after an Irish Setter! :shrug:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

At least they're pretty dogs!

https://theora.com/images/Irish%20Setter.jpg


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Megg! just like you :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Megg that cracked me up, that dog is beautiful though. Your the only Megg I know.xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Cassandra is a gorgeous name! As is Cassie! Not a dog's name in my books...

I am named after:

https://www.spotlight.com/hallfame/portraits/francesca_annis.jpg

My mum watched her in a period drama just before I was born and decided she liked her name!!


----------



## heart tree

I need to vent for a second.


FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!

My boss who is fairly new just pulled me into her office to tell me she is 4 1/2 months pregnant. FUCK!!!

She's 37 and has been trying for years. It is her first pregnancy. Apparently going well since she's announcing it. She started working here right as I was having my 3rd mc. My old boss knew what was going on and filled her in. She and I had a talk about it and she was very sweet about it (we are all therapists and social workers, so that helps.) So, knowing my history, she calls me into her office today to tell me because she's starting to show now. She wanted to make sure I was going to be ok with it all. I told her about my most recent MRI results and started crying. 

I just did the math and realized the she and I got pregnant at the exact same time. I'm going to watch her be where I'm supposed to be. That is so cruel. It just keeps getting worse. WTF???


----------



## sequeena

Amanda... I don't know what to say I'm so sorry :cry: I can't even begin to imagine how you feel :(

I'm glad you were able to find out about this by yourself instead of her announcing it to your work colleagues in one go... but it is still cruel for you to hear this :(


----------



## heart tree

That's true Sarah, thanks for that perspective. It would have been worse to hear it in a group setting. I'm devastated to think about having to watch her progress and to have a visual reminder of how I should be progressing. I honestly don't know how I'm going to get through this right now. I feel like quitting. I'm sitting at my desk crying right now.


----------



## sequeena

heart tree said:


> That's true Sarah, thanks for that perspective. It would have been worse to hear it in a group setting. I'm devastated to think about having to watch her progress and to have a visual reminder of how I should be progressing. I honestly don't know how I'm going to get through this right now. I feel like quitting. I'm sitting at my desk crying right now.

Somehow you will find the strength. When I found out Sean's 17 year old step sister was expecting I was devastated. Absolutely devastated. I know my situation is different because I don't see her that often but it was all over facebook, it's all his dad talked about etc. and when the baby was finally born Sean's dad put on facebook "I have been given the greatest gift my daughter - my first grandchild" and I cried for days because it should have been ME who had given birth. It should have been his first grandchild from his blood son :cry:

Remember you have a lot of support here, whenever you feel it's getting too much we'll be here to give you a hug :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - in the end, you can't quit. Unfortunately, it could be the same situation wherever you go. As hard as it's going to be to see her on a daily basis and have that reminder, you will get through. I don't think it will be easy, but if you can come up with some kind of coping mechanism, then it might get easier in time. It's very cruel and unfair for what you had to go through, and what you are still going through, but you can't stop your life because someone else is pregnant. I'm not trying to be mean, so I hope it's not coming across that way. It seems like when you want nothing more in the world, that's the time that EVERYONE ELSE seems to have it, and it's just not fair. Come to us and we will help you get through in any way that we can. Scream all you want in here hun, because we will all listen. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mel. I specifically want to quit this job, not my life and not pursuing a family. This job has been stressful for many reasons. We've had a lot of change. We're a non-profit and don't have a lot of money. My old boss was divine and when she retired we were devastated. We had to downsize our office. I literally had to move to a new office right after I had my 3rd mc. I moved from a window and gorgeous view of San Francisco to a small cubicle with no windows. It's depressing. Luckily my work allows me to work from home a lot. Part of my job is to make home visits to clients. If I keep this job, I'm going to make sure I work from home a lot more. After everything I've been through, I've lost the strength to deal with this right now. I haven't had time to recover from my most recent loss or the news of my diagnosis. This is too much to bear right now.


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry, Hearty! :( There's no denying that's a difficult situation to be in. My cousin (whose baby shower I just went to) and another friend are both about 4 weeks off from where I should be and the reminder of what 'should be' is constant. But with time it's grown easier to accept it isn't to be and no longer try to place myself in their situation (in my head, just torturing myself). I know you will find the strength to get through this. It's a cruel position to be in, though. We will be here for you. :hug:


----------



## msarkozi

Is it possible you can take some stress leave for a couple weeks or so? And can you ask to work from home, with maybe going into the office only once a week or when needed?


----------



## Allie84

I just read your recent post and feel differently than what I stated above. If your job is not fulfulling to you, it's like something I read from one of you when Megg quit her job: If you are choosing between work and life, life always wins. Since you're not finding satisfaction with the job changes and are dealing with loss and a new diagnosis, I am inclined to think that having to deal with this at work just isn't worth it? Ultimately I know you'll make the right decision.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie. I've been around women who are pregnant, but never who were due the exact same time as me. This one will be different. I realized today that the first day I met this woman we were both pregnant. I suspected I was the day I met her, but didn't test until a few days later. She was probably the same. It's helpful for me to hear that it gets easier.

Mel, I have to be in the office on Mondays and Tuesdays. When I don't have home visits to make with clients on Wed, Thu, Fri, I usually come into the office. If I do have home visits, then I go back to my house to do all of my paperwork. I think I'm going to just work from home on Wed, Thu, and Fri regardless of whether or not I have to meet with clients. 

I honestly think I have some PTSD about my losses. Being constantly exposed to triggers is not helping it. I need some distance. Work used to be a good escape for me because I work with the elderly population. I'm definitely going to be working from home tomorrow!


----------



## Allie84

Sorry to go off topic for a bit (derail, if you will), 

Megg, your Christmas tradition really touched me. I think it's a lovely thing you do. The thought of that eldery man's Christmas list was :(. I think I'd like to do something for the eldery this Christmas! Thanks for inspiring me.

Sassy, Cassie is a great name! And it totally suits you. I knew two Cassies, one in high school and one at university, and both are lovely! It's definitely only a human name over here. 

Cesca, who is that actress? Francesca something or other of course but I don't recognise her. 

Hearty, I can understand why you might have mixed feelings about Christmas! Good grief. :( I'm so sorry all of that happened during the holidays (Sassy and Megg, too). It makes it seem all the more cruel. :hugs:

Erm, I know I'm missing stuff but I can't remember. Hello and :hugs: to all.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, my response was to your earlier post.

Actually, I LOVE the work itself. I love the population I work with. I LOVE what I do. What I don't love is the office politics. When I'm out in the field working with clients I'm very satisfied. When I'm in the office dealing with all the crap that non-profits deal with, I'm unhappy. Given the economy and my line of work, I'd be hard pressed to find anything better right now. I've looked and nothing has the flexibility that this job has in terms of meeting people in their homes and working from home. I think I just needed to bitch about my job, because it just feels like everything is crashing in on me right now. In all honesty, I don't think I'll quit. It is very fulfilling in many ways. Especially if I can be at home more.


----------



## Allie84

You are very fortunate you have the flexibility to work from home a few days a week. And as they're at the end of the week it's just those first two days to get through and then you can breathe a sigh of relief. I imagine it is incredibly fulfulling. :) It's one reason I'm toying with school counseling for my Master's, but my colleagues at the school I work at think it's a bad move for reasons you stated-the line of work with regards to the economy.


----------



## msarkozi

Is there something the doctor can give you to help with PTSD? I know a lot of people refuse to take pills thinking that they don't need them, but I had to take antidepressants for about a year not too long ago. The moment I took that first pill, I had this sensation come over me and I just felt so much better. I told that to the RN, and she said it was obvious that I needed it and told me I did the right thing by speaking up and admitting that I thought I needed help. Sometimes I still wonder if I need to go back on them.


----------



## heart tree

Mel, I've self diagnosed myself, LOL! The joys of being a therapist! You constantly have every mental illness depending on your mood. 

I don't want to do meds while I'm still ttc. I already have enough working against me right now. I try to exercise and eat very healthy which usually helps keep me out of a fog. It's just when I get triggered that I go into a tailspin. But I can usually get myself out quickly thanks to healthy living. It doesn't hurt to live in a place that I can find a patch of sun easily. 

Allie, I thought about school counseling, but in California it has been one of the first positions to get cut by the state. There are no jobs for school counselors sadly. They always cut the most important jobs and social services first!


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: Hey, I didn't realise you were a therapist/counsellor :lol: I've been on a waiting list since April and though the mental health nurses have bumped me up as fast as they can as they see me as an 'emergency' case I have to wait at least 18 months :( Hopefully I'll get seen soon.

I was put onto anti depressants after a really bad episode of me completely freaking out (made worse by being drunk) and self harming. I didn't even think to tell the doctor that I was ttc but I only had 2 courses - 1 citalopram which I had to come off because my body turned it into a sedative and 1 course of prozac.

You've got probably one of the best jobs going and I applaud you for it :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

lol Hearty....I self diagnosed myself too. I told the RN that I thought I needed to go on antidepressants, and from there she started asking me a bunch of questions, to which I even broke down crying.....It wouldn't hurt to mention it to your doctor :)

Thanks to google and www.webmd.com I am great at self diagnosing!! I actually diagnosed myself with pneumonia as well before they finally diagnosed me with it!


----------



## Allie84

Ah, WebMD has made me believe I have every illness born to man. I try to avoid it now.


----------



## heart tree

When my step-father was alive, he was a pediatrician. Apparently when he was in med school he would convince himself that he had every disease that they were learning about. The class that they learned about breast cancer got him so scared. He convinced himself he had a lump and even got a biopsy! (He didn't have breast cancer.)

When my mother mentioned one day that her tongue felt a little big in her mouth, he freaked out and thought she had a deadly tongue cancer. He called another doctor friend and got my mother an appointment that day. She was a social worker and had to cancel all of her appointments for the day to have her tongue looked at. She did not have tongue cancer!

Wow, that makes him sound like a bad doctor. He was brilliant. But when it came to his own family or himself he was convinced we had everything under the sun. When it was other people, he was able to diagnose them properly.

The internet is a horrible place for me. I can self diagnose myself with just about everything. Lately my tailbone has been hurting and I'm convinced it is either tailbone cancer (does that even exist?) or endometriosis that has spread to my tailbone. In reality, I probably sat down too hard and bruised it.

Sarah, I hope you get to see someone soon. Therapy is a wonderful gift to give to yourself. I love helping others and have loved getting therapy myself. I'm thinking about going back for some more.


----------



## Megg33k

Shit! Fuck! Damn! :hugs: Amanda!

I also think I have PTSD about my losses. Its also a self-diagnosis, but I think its a proper one. I definitely have triggers. I mean, I got to my 1st u/s with the 2nd pregnancy and was already sobbing when I got to the table. I think I'll be like that regardless of whether its good or bad news... before I even know. I definitely see/hear/think things that just send me into a fit of tears over it. And, it sucks! We shouldn't have to feel this way... none of us! But, we're here to support you when you need it. And, if your job truly makes your life/stress level worse rather than better, then you should definitely seek out something that will fulfill you more completely!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg. I really don't think people put miscarriage and PTSD together. I should think about writing a book about it. You know what else makes me mad? There are no TV shows or movies that address miscarriage. When people get pregnant on TV, it is automatically assumed they are having a baby. That annoys me. 

People don't realize how many triggers we have. Seeing a pregnant woman on the street. Walking past the baby products at the store. Watching friends get pregnant easily. It's everywhere. With people coming back from war, their PTSD triggers aren't bullets and blood. They might hear a door slam and their brain reacts like it was a bullet. For us, we're actually getting triggered by the actual thing that caused the trauma! I really don't think it is a far stretch to think we all have a little (or a lot) of PTSD. 

I'm going to talk to Tim tonight about my job. If it gets to be too much, I need to know that he'll support me in leaving.


----------



## Megg33k

You definitely should consider a book about it! I've seen a few things address it... Not often though. The ones the are most obvious in my mind are "Sex and the City" with Charlotte (though addressed VERY poorly), "Time Traveler's Wife," I thought "Up" actually hinted at it in a very depressing sort of way. It really is sad that the 2 aren't connected when are triggers are precisely the causes of our trauma... like you said. We're seeing it every day. I'll admit, mine aren't as common of triggers. I can mostly see a pregnant woman on the street without being triggered... or look at baby stuff. But, ultrasounds, beta blood draws, bits and pieces from the announcement of our 1st pregnancy... its specific things that I related very intensely in my mind to my losses.


----------



## msarkozi

I was actually kind of shocked when I was having my miscarriage. The doctor actually asked me if I wanted to speak to someone before I left the hospital and made sure I knew that help was there. Of course I wanted to be alone and I said no. I think some doctors are way more sensitive to a person's needs then others.


----------



## heart tree

I never got any offers for emotional support. Of course it was Christmas Eve for the first one and there was a skeleton crew for staff. Most were on vacation! They probably didn't know what to offer. The other two, who knows why they didn't offer anything. It's crazy making.

Megg, I saw SATC. I don't remember Charlotte having a mc. I remember her attempts to get pregnant, but not a mc. Did I miss something? I didn't see Up or Time Traveler's Wife. They did address it in the show Big Love and it was done very well. But it got glossed over in future episodes.


----------



## Megg33k

There was one episode I saw where she announced to the girls that she was finally pregnant. Then, she was supposed to go to some party a while later and her husband said she wasn't really feeling up to it with everything that had happened (insert "aw poor Charlotte" look on faces). Then, cut to Charlotte on the couch in sweat pants, hugging a pillow and crying. But, THEN! She shakes it off and puts on her best tight little dress and stiletto heels and goes to the party like everything is all better. Now, I got the impression that this was meant to be very shortly after the loss... and I imagine she wouldn't have been in a tight dress and stilettos walking to a party in NY! I mean, the bleeding alone? It was handled very poorly and never spoken of again!


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm not sure fully how your conversation has been going but someone mentioned this report to me the other day...some info is enlightening but maybe you will find it interesting: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-10880232

I agree there is a big taboo around miscarriages. I've had 6 and my 5th my GP just went...oh well, your having a miscarriage......!!!! My 6th one I went in and told him I thought I was miscarrying and he just said lets wait for bloods. When they came back showing non viable pregnancy he just said we'll think about a referral to the specialist. When I finally miscarried I TOLD him he WAS going to refer me. My appt its next month.

I also found this report too: https://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/pregnancy/pregnancy_miscarriage.shtml
There is some info on causes etc

Sorry to butt in x


----------



## Allie84

Hmmm Megg now that you mention it, I remember that episode. It was before my mc of course so I didn't think much of it. But in hindsight they really did a disservice to their viewers by not addressing it better! Considering how many women suffere miscarriages.

Hearty, your post about your step-dad made me feel good. It helped me feel that I'm not the only person prone to, in my case, 'cyber-chondria.' As a doctor your step-dad was a walking WebMd whereas we rely on the internet for that scary information. Right now I'm feeling nervous because only one of breasts is sore, and it's only sore when I poke at it. Of course I'm thinking something bad. As for you, I'm sure your tailbone is just bruised! It's happened to me.

Mel, I think I was in shock, too. I was in shock the whole time I was pregnant, as well (it wasn't sinking in for me for some reason).


----------



## Allie84

Sorry for your losses CJSG. :hug: And don't apologize, you can post here whenever you want!


----------



## heart tree

CJ you aren't butting in! You are most welcome here! I have read those articles and they are promising. I can't believe the insensitivity of some doctors!!! Please let us know how your appointment goes. Remind me, have you had any tests for recurrent miscarriages yet?


----------



## heart tree

Allie honey maybe your one breast is sore because you keep poking it!


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you heart tree!!!!! I have seen a specialist and she checked me for 5 or more blood clotting diseases which came back clear, she checked mine and my husbands chromosomes which were all good, no abnormalities, and she checked my thyroid as I am underactive. That can shorten the luteal phase which means there is not enough time for implantation. I have had that problem in my nearly 3 years trying but not currently. I do have a history of ovarian cysts and have have had several clotted follicles but apart from that nothing else. My uterus is tilted backwards but that wasnt addressed which surprised me cause I know abonormal shape or positioning of the uterus can cause early miscarriage. My Gynae years ago told me that so I doubt the recent specialist has even read that in my notes....

And on the other note, I very much agree that PTSD can be related to miscarriage. And almost certainly severe / anxiety disorder. I have suffered with PTSD for more than 4 years due to a hit and run, but it has improved, but it is terrible at the moment to the point where I have involuntary twitching and trouble swallowing. In the last few days I have felt better, just smiling cause I'm happy after weeks of being VERY angry and down.

After my mc I kept poking my boob to see if they were still tender...viscious cycle I'm afraid.


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like you've had a good amount of tests done so far, but it seems to me that there are more they could do. In my mind, you've had the most important ones. Have they done an HSG or a hysteroscopy? I know you are on the progesterone thread. Are you going to be doing that once you ovulate this cycle? 

I have an abnormal shaped uterus due to the endometrial tissue in my uterine wall. There isn't anything they can do about it. They have hypothosized that this could be the reason for my losses. Honestly, I'm not sure I believe it to be true for all 3 of my pregnancies. The first one I carried to 10 weeks and we saw a strong heartbeat. I had a blood clot that dislodged and most likely knocked the baby out of place. I don't know about a tilted uterus, but I'm not sure that is exactly considered an abnormal shape. I think one of our Lucy's on this thread has a tilted uterus and she hasn't mentioned it as being a problem. She was told to lie on her stomach after BD'ing to get the swimmers in the right place. The first month she tried it she got her BFP!! You might want to give it a go this cycle. 

It's funny, I wanted an answer to my problem so badly. Now that I have a potential answer, I want to give it back. I hope you find an answer that you feel ok with. 1 miscarriage is one too many. Six is unacceptable. You deserve the best of what medicine can offer. xoxo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

CJ - I'm so sorry for your losses, your are more than welcome here, this lot are a wonderful bunch.xxx

Amanda - I'm sorry your job is getting to you, I have to say I was feeling the exact same way a few months back, I cut my hours to part time and I have to admit it's by far the best thing I could of ever done, is there an option of you doing something similar? Working less hours has definately helped me to cope alot. I'm sure Tim will stand by you whatever you do.

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Have a fab weekend.xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

CJ - Don't feel like you're butting in.. I've added you to the 1st post.. You're one of us now! Just relax and enjoy the thread! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

The only film i've seen that has addressed it quite well was Marley & Me. We watched it about 3 weeks after our miscarriage and we knew it was going to be sad about a dog, but we were not expecting it at all. And it was handled so accurately and well, she went for a scan thinking everything was fine and the doctors couldn't find the heartbeat :( It showed how it devastated them as a couple and how for example they didn't have sex again for quite a while afterwards, which I know was the case for me after my second miscarriage.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww I forgot about Marley and Me, I read the book and sobbed, it was written so well, I didn't like the film much at all, for me films never live upto the book!xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I was in a film class once that explained that really well though. The issue is that one shouldn't compare the book and the movie. You have to see them as individual pieces of media. They aren't meant to be direct copies of one another. One is the screenplay adaptation of the story and the other is the written adaptation of the story. They're meant to stand alone without comparison. Obviously a movie or book can be bad or good... and one can be better than the other. But it has to be judged independently of the opposite adaption to truly measure its worth.


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies

Hearty fuck...It sucks but like you say in most aspects you love your job and the flexibility of working from home sounds heavenly....I would kill to be able to work from home even 1 day a week. I agree 100% about the PTSD, after my last US where i was sure something was wrong i had a complete mental breakdown out of nowhere. I mentioned to you guys that i broke stuff but i didnt tell you about jumping on my dad and trying to beat him up ( i have no recollection of this, Alex filled me in the next day) and falling on the floor pulling my hair like a 6 year old having a fit. The hint of a bad US was the trigger. I also had a colegue get pregnant the same time as my second and i had to watch her grow (and listen to her complain) which was incredible hard. I would go home feeling drained everyday from the effort to put on a smile and act like i dont give a damn. I admit i drank way too much those months but i had no other way of coping.
I love you guys and i hope one day all this shit will be like a bad dream....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I know your right Megg but I ALWAYS compare, now I never see a film i I've read the book and vice versa.xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

The only film I have seen that did a good adaptation of a book is Tell No One, and I 100% believe thats because it was a french adaptation so they didn't have to 'hollywood-ise' the book in anyway. Despite the book is set on the East Coast of America and the film is set in Paris, it does such a good job of it.

Time Travellers Wife was disappointing to someone who is totally in love with the book, but I knew they'd never be able to do a decent version with a very long and difficult to read at times book!


----------



## vickyd

Cesca i havent seen the movie cause i totally loved the book. I generally dont watch films after reading the book cause i know ill be disapointed. Saying that i loved both the book and film High Fidelity!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

heart tree said:


> I just did the math and realized the she and I got pregnant at the exact same time. I'm going to watch her be where I'm supposed to be. That is so cruel. It just keeps getting worse. WTF???


Oh hearty, I know how you feel. I've had to deal with two friends' growing bumps when I have had nothing and it is horrible. Even now I find it hard.

My sister rang me last night to tell me her best friend (who we all grew up with so she's like a sister to me too) is pregnant and expecting about 3 weeks before me and how excited she was her little sister and her best friend having babies at the same time.

I feel so guilty because my first thought was "great, if I fucking lose this one i've got to deal with SOMEONE ELSE progressing and me not". I hate feeling like that, because I am so happy for her and she already has a lovely little boy.

I think you end up being able to block these things out, and you will with your work colleague. Sounds like she's very sensitive to you, hence why she told you so you had time to take it all in before everyone else knows. At least she won't be bringing out the baby catalogues in front of you like one of my mates did :(


----------



## prgirl_cesca

vickyd said:


> Cesca i havent seen the movie cause i totally loved the book.

Which one? Tell no one?

DEFINITELY watch it, it is absolutely fantastic. Both stand alone and with the book. It's changed slight things (including bits of the ending) but it doesn't lose the essence of the book at all. Every time I watch it I am a sobbing wreck by the end!


----------



## vickyd

Time travellers wife


----------



## Megg33k

Honestly, one of the reasons I don't read books is so I can keep enjoying movies. I much prefer cinema to reading... So, I choose movies every time! I couldn't stand nit-picking my way through them because "the book was better." :shrug: Always hated reading anyway... Love to write though! :dohh:


----------



## pregoinnorge

oh Amanda, I am so sorry you're having to go through this now in addition to all the shit that has been thrown at you recently. Take your time to make a decision about your job--in the mean time, work from home as much as possible! I know I don't know you all that well, but from your posts I can tell that you must be amazing as a therapist, so I am sure your clients would miss you! But in the end if you just can't handle all the changes with the job, then get outta there and find something better for you. But as always, feel free to vent all you like--we're here for you!

I remember the Sex and City episode and I remember it not really affecting me at the time since I had no experience with mc. I agree that it was done rather poorly, but at the same time I sorta understand why it was done that way too. Well everything except the tight dress and heels- wtf was that? OK, after my mc I pretty much stayed in bed for like 3 days (luckily it was a long weekend here so I didn't even miss work). On the 4th or 5th day I had a huge presentation that I had to give and I knew I had two choices: call in sick and push it on to someone else or get out my suit, stand in front of everyone, be social at dinner, and just try to get through it. And for me, I truly believe that spending those next few days busy, being "fake" happy and social with people and stuff helped me get through it. Obviously there were bad days in the following weeks (and they still happen from time to time of course). The week after it happened is when my friend who got pregnant with the guy from her affair told me the news and wanted constant advice, so that was tricky. We all handle things differently though. I'm sure my shitty ability to suppress my emotions means I am headed for a breakdown though, now that I think about it. Shit.

I have never thought about PTSD and the "triggers", but I can totally see it now, though. I can be having a great day and then I see some happy little family or hear about yet another friend getting pregnant, and everything starts over again. But your situation of working with someone who reminds you everyday on where you should have been would hit an even bigger nerve, for sure. :hugs:, Amanda!

The main problem I seem to be having is that my friends just don't seem to understand at all, especially the ones who have kids and have never had any problems with their pregnancies. I have talked about it to a few of them and they just don't get it. It's not that I need constant sympathy or anything. Last night I called my best friend from childhood, one that I have kept in touch with since we were 6 years old! She has two kids, both conceived when her husband was in Iraq and was home for only one month at a time. So both girls were conceived the first month they tried, basically. Yes, it was very difficult for her to be pregnant while her husband was away and to raise one of her daughters basically alone. But on the phone last night, while the youngest daughter was terrorizing the house and throwing shit and screaming, she just said, "don't have kids!! Oh, wait, you're not pregnant again, are you? Shit. But seriously, enjoy your life without kids." I didn't say anything. Then she started talking about something else.
Let's just say that was a trigger for me, and I spent the rest of the night depressed and certain that we are never going to have kids, all because of one comment.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god... I have issues like that! I feel like once something has been put out into the universe, it can be all the more possible! So, someone saying I might never have children is as good as making that the most likely scenario. The good news is that its crazy talk! LOL :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

heart tree said:


> Sounds like you've had a good amount of tests done so far, but it seems to me that there are more they could do. In my mind, you've had the most important ones. Have they done an HSG or a hysteroscopy? I know you are on the progesterone thread. Are you going to be doing that once you ovulate this cycle?
> 
> I have an abnormal shaped uterus due to the endometrial tissue in my uterine wall. There isn't anything they can do about it. They have hypothosized that this could be the reason for my losses. Honestly, I'm not sure I believe it to be true for all 3 of my pregnancies. The first one I carried to 10 weeks and we saw a strong heartbeat. I had a blood clot that dislodged and most likely knocked the baby out of place. I don't know about a tilted uterus, but I'm not sure that is exactly considered an abnormal shape. I think one of our Lucy's on this thread has a tilted uterus and she hasn't mentioned it as being a problem. She was told to lie on her stomach after BD'ing to get the swimmers in the right place. The first month she tried it she got her BFP!! You might want to give it a go this cycle.
> 
> It's funny, I wanted an answer to my problem so badly. Now that I have a potential answer, I want to give it back. I hope you find an answer that you feel ok with. 1 miscarriage is one too many. Six is unacceptable. You deserve the best of what medicine can offer. xoxo

Thanks hun. I haven't had them done but dont they look for blocked fallopian tubes and such? As I have conceived 6 times I know of I'm not sure that would be a first or second consideration. What else do those tests look for?? I think the cream delayed my cycle so I am going to use it but only for 6 days from 2DPO as it seems they are the most important days. Plus I'm hoping it means that if i dont conceive then it will be out of my system in time for af to come its natural time.

It sounds like you have really had an awful time yourself hun! I'm sorry the news you've had hasnt given you peace but I hope it sorts things for you.x 

I will have to give lying on my front a go! Lets hope it works. Thanks for all your feedback hun, really helps!!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, girls... I've just fallen to pieces in my journal... Its practically embarrassing! And, the cursing? Holy shit! TONS! I'm SO angry tonight... err... this morning! I don't know... I haven't bothered to sleep!


----------



## CJSG1977

Whats wrong hunni!?????? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

My life?


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh DARLIN!!! I am sat here crying the biggest tears for you. I hate that you have to go through this and feel so helpless (and broken - which I can relate too). You dont need to be strong right now, theres no rule that says you do. You have a couple more days to decide that this is really want you want. Dont let them force a bleed if your body is screaming no.

And you are all woman hunni! Your body may not be doing what is meant to come naturally right now, but with the huge tellings off its getting right now you may find in time that it will rectify itself. I am not going to fill you with false hope and tell you that you will be a mother because I dont think thats what you need right now. What I do think is important is that you identify yourself as Megg right now and BE Megg right now, even just for a day or two and F**k all this. Dont let your life just be this, it will break you and you wont be any good for anything.

I just want to give you the BIGGEST :hugs: right now. I am sorry that you have to go through this. Life is so unfair, and I would beat it up personally for many things not just this. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I can think of 6 really good reasons I'd love to kick life's ass for you, honey! :hugs: I just hate being helpless... more than anything else on earth! I want so much to have an ounce of control! Its my body... Why can't I just make it do what I need it to do... without drugs? Maybe this is all PMS? That would be fantastic! Let's hope for THAT! lol


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I HOPE that it is AF!!!! Then you will be exactly what you should be. A raving pissy moody woman with RAGING PMT!!! :rofl:

I understand perfectly what you mean about being helpless and not in control....every pregnancy I have had I have prayed to god that I wont lose it. And when I know I'm about too its like my own life is ending, and a piece of it goes with every angel I lose. Nothing will be left!!! And I feel like I failed all 6 because I couldnt keep them safe till they were ready to join me out here :cry: God now I cant see the keys from crying.

Annnnyway!!! Take some time before you pressure yourself into a decision that you really dont want. And I hope that before long you wont feel helpless anymore. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Huge :hug: Megg and hope this is the ugly :witch: showing her fat face for you. I think thats the worst part of TTC - Being out of control of the whole situation. It drives me nuts . . .


----------



## vickyd

Megg and CJ you are both winners NOT FAILURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant listen to that crap sorry....You and all of us on this forum and all the girls on the LTTC forums have been delt shitty shitty cards, but we are survivors and we hold our heads high and make things happen for ourselves. That is what makes a good mother in the end. Love yourselves and your bodies dammit!


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry, I don't really have a whole lot to add, to I'm just going to say good morning :)


----------



## pregoinnorge

:hug: to you girls! I read your journal, megg, and I agree with most of those girls-- feel as sad and depressed and shitty and you want, but set a date to do you best to move on to the next step in your plan. You are not a failure whatsoever! You're an amazing woman with a heart the size of Texas and you WILL get through this no matter what happens.


----------



## pregoinnorge

oh, and remember how I said I was going to forget about TTC for awhile? well I found an old ov test in the cabinet and I got a smiley today on CD 14 as usual, so at least I know that. Now to see if I can convince the hubby to bd with me despite my cold. haha. typical.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Amy! Monday is that date. I've decided that if my tests are still negative on Monday, I will just shut up, pop the pills, and get on with things. No more delays. I really just wanted to end this naturally... but the waiting is too hard!

Remember when a missed period meant pregnancy?

Catch the eggy! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Life is cruel and unkind and seems to work in mysterious ways. One of the things I can actually be thankful for about my miscarriage is that if it didn't happen, I would have never met any of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

True that, Mel! I am glad to know you, despite the hideous, painful reason! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

sometimes there ends up being a positive in those ugliest situations, you just gotta find it :) I honestly don't know how I ever lived without you girls before! I talk to you guys more then anyone else, lol!


----------



## sequeena

How are we ladies? Big hugs for everyone :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Loaded question, Sarah! LOL Big hugs! :hugs:

I agree, Mel! I wouldn't survive without you lot!


----------



## sequeena

Do I need to back away very slowly? :lol:


----------



## heart tree

Meggles, I read your journal post and to be honest, almost everything you said in it are things I've said myself as recently as yesterday. I often wonder how terrible a person I must have been in a past life to get this shit handed to me in this life. I know life is hard for everyone, I sometimes feel that I've gotten my fill. I try not to go to the "why me?" place, but I think we all have to go there sometimes. 

Last night I was crying to Tim about my boss and broke down telling him what a failure/loser/non-woman I felt like. I told him I felt inadequate. I know how you feel about wanting to at least feel like a woman. Oh I bleed regularly, but my blood doesn't seem to want to exit my body like everyone else's and has gotten stuck in my uterus. So, I know what you mean about being mad at your body for not performing like it should. 

I agree too that this is not where I thought my life would be at this point in my life. I'm trying not to have regrets, but sometimes it is hard. Overall, I feel really angry right now. I need to find a place to scream at the top of my lungs. 

Not every day can be positive. I've accepted that. Sometimes we just need to feel like crap. I'm with you babe!

Vicky, thank you for sharing what happened with your father and your reaction recently. I'm amazed at what our minds can make us do. I'm also amazed at how our brains have the ability to block things as well. You truly were reacting to a previous trauma. I'm glad you told us. It makes me feel like my reactions aren't crazy. We are all triggered.

I know there were other people I wanted to address, but now I can't remember. I'll go back and read and post again.

I'm working from home today which is good. I just couldn't be around my boss today. I need some time to wrap my brain around all of this. Going out dancing tonight for a friend's birthday. That should help lift my mood. 

Hope Friday treats everyone kindly.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Have fun tonight Amanda, letting your hair down with friends will make you smile.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

hey girls and welcome to CJ,

I've just caught up on the latest posts and I have to say I am in tears right now it brakes my heart that you wonderful women have been through so much pain and still are I just wish I could take the pain away for you all. Life is a cruel place sometimes.

Right I've dried my eyes and will back track a little hope thats ok as I missed a lot. First hearty I am so sorry about your boss I know how hard it is my sil was pregnant the same time of me (she was three days behind where I should be) as you know she had the baby 8 weeks early but in all the time she was pregnant i couldn't see her couldnt even speak to them it was just to hard so I cant imagine how you must feel being around her but we are all here for you whatever you need scream shout yell you go for it. Hopefully she will be sensitive towards your feelings. You have to do whats right for you with regard to work I think its fair to say you need to protect yourself.

I totally agree with the ptsd and triggers seting us off. I dont think people realise the last effects of suffering a mc and how it impacts your life months even years later. I hate to admit but I havnt been to see my nephew yet as he was still in hospital and the thought of going near a maternity ward was just to much to cope and I know I wouldnt be able to keep it together he's now home so I'm hoping to go and see him soon. I am terrifed about scan I want to be exicted but I am so scared the one think I am thankful about is its not at the same place where we went for our 12 week and were told the bad news but if we get to 12 weeks with this one it will be the same place and I know I will be sick to my stomach. The other thing I have notice is the impact on my hubby obviously hes suffered a loss and it has impacted him but I dont think I realised how much untill this week he came rushing home left work to come home as I didnt answer phone when he rang (I was busy) and was terrified something had happened to me and the baby. He was as white as a sheet when he came in the house and his heart was racing. If I get up in the night he wakes up (he always slept like a log but now is keeping one ear open if that makes sense).

I just wish miscarriage wasn't such a taboo and we talked about it more openly maybe then those that havent suffered a loss would understand how hard it is and the impact it has across your life.

I know Ive probably missed loads I wish it was dealt with in a better way in the media, tv/films ect. My mum watched marley and me after I had lost my little one and she phoned me to tell me not to watch it due to her suffering a mc I have never watched it and so glad my mum warned me as I dont think I could of watched it.

As far as books and films - I've not seen Tell No one but have read the book. The one film which is as good as the book and sticks to it truefully is the Green Mile.

Massive :hugs: to you all. I know some of us are having a shitty time but you are all strong wonderful women and I am so lucky to have found you as you have helped me through so much and I know you will be there for everything and I am there for all of you.

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, thanks for sharing about your sil and your nephew. I'm always amazed to hear how we cope with our losses. If it helps, I think I would avoid going into a maternity ward also. Good for you for knowing your boundaries. 

Your hubby sounds amazing. He's exactly what you need right now. 

I hope and pray your scan is a beauty. You deserve it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy I totally agree with you about The Green Mile, excellent film and book.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Lucy that's so sad but cute about your Hubby, I think it's lovely in a weird way how much our Hubby's share our fears, Danny is totally on edge whenever I'm pregnant, he ask me after every toilet visit "are you bleeding" if I'm longer than 5 mins he knocks on the door, he likes to check my boobs are still big at the end of each day for pregnancy reason's he says but I think he's just trying to sneak a cheeky feel!!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Sass, that is awesome. It's amazing how supportive the spouses can be in our most dire times and needs. 

OH is so protective of me. I'm not allowed to lift anything. When he came out to the office today to visit me, he actually told me he doesn't want me lifting my backpack anymore that I bring! He doesn't understand why I bring one anyway, so I told him it has my purse and anything else in there that I might need, as well as snacks. This is one thing I am going to keep lifting though as it's not even heavy. He just worries though.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh god no, Danny won't let me lift anything, I'm not aloud to iron or do the hoovering and last time he said he didn't want me cleaning the bathroom as the cleaner smelt too strong and could harm our baby, he's such a cutie. 

Next time if he ask to actually check my nickers I know he's just trying to have a perve :haha::haha:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! OH just comments on mine all the time about how big they are. I'm shocked he hasn't asked to feel them! 

I'm actually cooking supper tomorrow for some people we invited over, and he is worried about me being on my feet in the kitchen all day. He offered to cook supper instead, but I told him I am just putting it in the slow cooker anyway so it won't be that big of a deal.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Mel I'm gald he's looking after you, you should use it to your full advantage.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

I'm trying to pick and choose which ones I want to take advantage for...gotta make it worth while, lol!


----------



## CJSG1977

:haha: That has made me chuckle sooooo much!!!!! Every time I have been pregnant Chris always wants to have a weigh in and check they are still pregnant boobs. :rofl: Every month we have been trying near to af I can see him looking at them judging and thinking....is it this month....

But as for the perving I do call him my own private little perv cause after nearly 4 years I still catch him taking a sneaky look when he thinks I havent noticed, and of course there are the VERY blatant cheeky feels LOL.

Its nice that we do have our partners to love and protect and put a smile on our face even if it is for their own self gain.

Hope your feeling better Megg. And sorry I cant see who it was cause its on a different page...but REALLY good luck with the scan.

Oh and Green Mile is just the bomb!


----------



## msarkozi

I apologize for not saying hi to you yet CJ! Welcome to the group :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

God, Tim doesn't even use the "checking to see if your pregnant" bit when he grabs my boobs! Men! :rofl:

That's so funny Sassy! 

It's nice to have protective men. I'm pretty stubborn and like to do things for myself, so Tim doesn't usually offer. But the second I ask for his help, he is all over it. Especially when I'm pregnant.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha men are funny creatures ay!

Talking of our OH's, does yours freak out when your in pain? Danny cannot cope at all and every single thing I have wrong with me he want's to cart me off to the hospital and I'm talking non-preggo! I had bad cramps a while back and he just freaked out sooo badly, he was as white as a sheet and nearly hyperventilating, god knows what he will be like seeing me in labour!! I reckon he will pass out and miss the birth!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

mine doesn't. And I know mine will pass out for sure. He can't even stand seeing blood on tv. He tells me he won't be in the delivery room with me, but I keep telling him he did the crime and he can do the time and be in there!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I must admit seeing the change in my husband with both losses has been the hardest thing to deal with. Before our miscarriages, I had only seen him cry about 5 times in the nine years we've been together and seeing him break down was just horrendous and see how its affected his daily life. I remember the first time I started bleeding but we didn't know what was happening or if it was over and we decided to go to sunday lunch at his parents like we do every sunday and he ended up really snapping at one of the kids and his mum was like "what the hell has gotten into you?" and I found him upstairs crying about 5 mins later :(

I guess although it's horrible we feel like we can deal with our emotions, cry when we want to, get on with it when we have to, but seeing the effect on our partners (and also our families - I am so close to my mum and sister and they've taken it hard) is very overwhelming and upsetting.


----------



## msarkozi

I agree Cesca. When I had my mc, OH was trying to be strong for me, but he ended up going for a walk and told me he was crying. He said all he could think of was having to tell his mom and he didn't think he could do it. In the end, he had me let her know. I never stopped to think how it was affecting him at all, because I only cared about myself at the time. He had to remind me that he had a loss as well.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

When I bled this time, we just lay on the bed together crying and holding each other until I drifted off to sleep out of sheer exhaustion.

I love him so much. I hope I can give him a baby.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Cesca that is so lovely, you are so going to make him a Daddy with this little baby.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

that is very sweet Cesca :hugs:

you are almost at 12 weeks? I bet this baby is a fighter and plans on making an entry into this world.


----------



## yogi77

Hi everyone and Hi CJ! :wave:

That's it, I have to quit my job!! I cannot keep up with this thread!!! :rofl: I'm trying to catch up on my lunch but there's too much, hopefully I will be able to catch up tonight sometime! 

I'm heading out of town to Victoria for the weekend with OH and I am so excited, it is my favourite place, I love it!! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca I had to tell my hubby that it was ok to cry that he had suffered a loss as well he was trying to be so strong for me but he did let it out in the end I was pleased but it was only the second time I'd seen him cry.

Sassy steve is much better with dealing with be unwell now but he hates seeing me in pain as he feels he can't do anything to help me. After me being rushed to hospital in may (they still can't tell me if it was an early misscarriage or not bloody a&e were useless) I think he could cope with anything as he had to watch me heavily bleeding, pass out have fluids pushed in to me by a massive needle in the back of my hand which they had trouble getting in then seeing me carried out to an ambulance he was so strong it was only after the fact when we were back home that I found out he was terrified and thought I was going to die. Poor thing he has been through so much.

I think we are lucky that we have such lovely hubby's/OH who have been their for us even if they do sneak a quick grope. This will make you laugh just ask hubby how you spell grope (had a mental block) and he said I dont know let me check and grabbed my boobs!!:haha: Any excuse what are they like.


----------



## Razcox

yogi77 said:


> Hi everyone and Hi CJ! :wave:
> 
> That's it, I have to quit my job!! I cannot keep up with this thread!!! :rofl: I'm trying to catch up on my lunch but there's too much, hopefully I will be able to catch up tonight sometime!
> 
> I'm heading out of town to Victoria for the weekend with OH and I am so excited, it is my favourite place, I love it!! Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Have a good time, i love victoria its a stunning place. We went whale watching off the cost there.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Luce! I don't get why men love boobs so much, although I will admit, I like to check out my own sometimes :blush:

Yogi - enjoy your weekend in Victoria :flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha Lucy, any excuse! As long as you don't ask him how to spell vagina then you should be ok!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Have a fab weekend April, your always doing weekend's away you lucky thing.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Haha Lucy, any excuse! As long as you don't ask him how to spell vagina then you should be ok!xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



> Luce! I don't get why men love boobs so much, although I will admit, I like to check out my own sometimes

Funny thing is he's not really a boob man more of a butt kind of guy although he'll grab whatever he can get his hands on :haha: poor love he's probably feeling a bit desparate as we havnt had :sex: since finding out I was pregnant.


----------



## msarkozi

OMG, that totally made me :rofl: about spelling vagina!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

No wonder he's using any excuse to grope you then! Are you just putting him on a ban untikl 12 weeks??xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I am just to scared which I knows is probably silly but also I know I have a sensitive cervix so just dont want to risk irritating it and it bleeding as I know the sight of blood even if everything was ok would send me to pieces.

He's very understanding and he got it a lot when we were trying and I have promised he will get it again :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

that's not silly at all Luce, especially if you have a sensitive cervix. No point in disturbing it right now


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for saying that alway feel like I'm a bit crazy and worry about things that I shouldn't I'm lucky as steve is really understanding so its not an issue. We can still have a cuddle and a kiss. 

I'm off to bed as can hardly keep my eyes open so sleepy dont want to leave you all but must sleep :sleep::sleep:

Speak tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

sweet dreams Lucy :sleep:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

We haven't had sex since we conceived. It's been so long but I too am so paranoid, especially as we don't tend to have gentle sex really *embarrassed*

My husband is ok about it though, he is terrified too.


----------



## msarkozi

well, I think I am almost cut off from sex and it is depressing me!! it won't be much longer as it is for me and I will be too uncomfortable for it, and he's not getting it while he can!


----------



## Allie84

Hello my wonderful ladies. :hugs:

I think I also need to quit my job to keep up with this thread lol. By the time I get on after work most of you lots are getting snuggly in to bed with your OHs. 

Darn it, I've been dozing in bed for a quick nap and now I can't remember what I've read, I'm still sleepy.

Sorry it's been such a down time for some of you, and so full of fear for others. You are all such such strong and wonderful women, I sincerely want nothing but happiness for you as you deserve it. I hope we all have healthy and happy babies in the near future! And bless our OHs, they have been so sweet through our MCs by the sounds of it. 

Bummer about the sex ban, though. I didn't know it was recommended to wait until 12 weeks and then to learn it gets too uncomfortable to do it later on??!?! I guess I should enjoy this baby making. :)


----------



## sequeena

smep starts tomorrow :dance: we got some bd in today too :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Allie! I'm not in bed! It's only 3:30 in the afternoon for me! I looked at your chart. I was hoping to see one more day of a rise to confirm ovulation. What's going on with that bod of yours? Have you had your thyroid checked. I only ask because your low temps seem pretty low. But some people just run cooler. 

Sarah, I hope the SMEP works. Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls... Been offline through most of the day. Sorry about that!

Amanda.. I truly wish you weren't feeling the same as I did in my journal post! Its an awful, ugly place to be :hugs:

I wish I could shelter you all from the pain out there! In fact, if I could take ALL the pain from everyone and suffer alone, I probably would. But, at least then I'd be suffering for a good reason. Its totally unfair that the suffering of one can't even bring peace to another!


----------



## sequeena

You're ok Megg, no need to take on my pain/suffering :flower: You've got more than enough of your own :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> :hi: Hi Allie! I'm not in bed! It's only 3:30 in the afternoon for me! I looked at your chart. I was hoping to see one more day of a rise to confirm ovulation. What's going on with that bod of yours? Have you had your thyroid checked. I only ask because your low temps seem pretty low. But some people just run cooler.
> 
> Sarah, I hope the SMEP works. Good luck!

Hi! I haven't had my thyroid checked in a few years, so maybe that's something to look into. I do sleep in a cold room, don't know if that will do it. I have an appointment on Monday so I think I'll be getting blood work...regarding my temps, I do still think (hope) I ovulated. I feel much 'warmer' than I did before my OPKs and my temps are still raised, I guess. Who knows. I guess we'll see what the next few temps bring.

ETA: I just looked up hyperthyroidism and I don't have any of the symptoms (except long cycles). Well, I am pale, but I've always been fair skinned. But either way I feel I should get it checked it out. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## NatoPMT

girls, need your eagle eyes

9dpo

evap or bfp? line appeared 10 mins after i did the test
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0027.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Looks positive for me Nato, I never get evaps like that!xxxx

Good luck, you got any FRER in?


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks sassers

no i dont think so, am gonna run off and check. I think there's pink in the line. and husband thinks so too. 

Im shaking.


----------



## NatoPMT

no FRER, the cupboard is bare, and im on verge of hysteria

i'm flapping around like an idiot. Its my due date in 10 days as well


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hunny try and calm down, it looks great to me! I think this is def the start of your BFP, send your Hubby our for some FRER, this is an emergency.xxxxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Nato it certainly does look like the start of your BFP!!!!!

I have missed so much in less than a day!! The spelling of grope and vagina conversation had me :rofl: !!!!! And Chris gropes whenever he can get the chance and as he is 12 years younger than me, thats ALOT!! :haha: He'll keep me young though.

And Megg its a lovely you want to harbour everyones pain to save them going through it HOWEVER you've had enough of your own hurt hunni!!!! And we all hate the pain but it seems we are built to somehow cope...god knows why we should...but we just get through. :hugs:

With each of my mc's I have to admit even I am shocked at how quickly I turn and ask Chris how he is doing. Transference maybe to cope??? But I have always been very aware that we have both lost but the last one I took even harder and I did try make my pain worse than his, which was wrong of me cause how can I possibly know how he feels. Chris has cerebal palsy, mildly. When we met he had been told by his mother it was genetic and convinced him or got it into his head that he shouldnt have kids (bitch that she is!!!) It took a lot of me researching to prove to him that its not genetic. And even though both our chromosome checks came back fine I think deep down he feels it has something to do with him. God love him! We are all lucky to have great OH's!!!

I hope I havent missed anything in this thread!!


----------



## LucyJ

Nato that looks positive to me stay calm sweetie and get yourself down to a shop. I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

CJ I am so sorry to hear what you and OH have been through thats awful about his mum I'm glad you could reassure him. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

To be honest Lucy a lot of people have the misconception that Cerebal Palsy is genetic, but I dont know why his mother would make him believe that. If I wasnt the way I am we really could have been childless. Lets hope that fate doesnt make it that way!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

I really hope you get your little one soon!! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Nato.... just popped on to catch up.... omg! i think I see a line, and I can never see a line on this ruddy laptop.... run run to a shop, i'm so excited for you!

Can i ask a quick question... I had a positive OPK last Sunday, so would that make me today about 5dpo if I ovulated Monday.... my temp went up after monday for about 3 days and i was super excited but it has gone back to normal now, and I'm pretty sure that means i'm not pregnant - is that right? I thought i felt implantation yesterday (in all 4 past pregnancies I have had bad cramps around 5-6dpo, but now I'm just sitting here blubbing because I have no symptoms and i think it's game over... any advice?

anyway far far more importantly where the blooming heck is Nato and that retest?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato - Have you pee'd on a frer yet??xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Minnie I don't know much about temping but if you ovulated on Monday then yeah you would be 5 dpo. Dont worry about symptoms it is early to have symptoms and every pregnancy is different I know it is worring I worry about lack of symptoms at the moment it is a scary time. Thats positive about the implantation pain don't give up yet I will keep everything crossed for you.

Nato were are you??


----------



## MinnieMone

ah thanks lucy, i don't know why this month i am feeling so fraught and sensitive, I think it's because we've never gone this long without a BFP and because we only managed to BD on the 4-5 days leading up to the positive OPK i think we missed it. oh well, i will pull myself together.

I know you must be worrying Lucy, it's so natural, but look at your ticker going up and up... I'm so happy for you!

I need to start the housework but I don't want to come off here in case Nato comes back.... hurry up woman!!! haaaa

I have a tub of 25 tests waiting in my bathroom cupboard - Nato, do you want me to peg it over to north london?!!


----------



## LucyJ

Remember it only takes one to do the trick and speam can live for several days (I belive) quite happily waiting for the egg to be realeased.

I know what you mean I've got to go out in abit but dont want to leave hope nato comes back soon.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry Minnie I completely missed your post hunny, my advice is don't pin any hope or disapointment on your temps, I have in the past had fantastic temps and got my period even after it rised, I was so gutted, my thermometer got chcuked in the bin before I ended up in the nut house!!xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks girls!! Ive done another IC test and the same thing, but more faint this time and only just noticed it when i took my contacts out to have a good squint

ive been drinking loads of the water this afternoon so hcg could be diluted if its not an evap - i had this a bit last month too so until af is due im going to try and stop being such a looney, gonna wait till tomorrow to test again. Im miles from a boots so decided to wait rather than force husband to drive and get one. 

ha at mone, im doing a pretend jig in my head without acknowledging it and making it real in case it goes wrong tomorrow

your temping questions. have you got a chart you can post? although ive looked at the pregnancy chart examples on FF and there are so many different patterns on the charts, but my chart went down for 4 days running, on 5-8DPO, not below baseline but i have seen pregnancy charts where temps drop below baseline. 

i would love it if we could get bfp together this month - i am thinking of looking up witch spells and hexes now


----------



## LucyJ

When is AF due?

I really really hope you get your BFP this month and can't wait for test tomorrow but dont drink lots of water tonight.


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ, your story is very touching.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce i dont even know when af is due, if i'm 9dpo today, 6 days whenever that is...next Saturday - argh, i cant wait till then. I'll go mentaller.


----------



## MinnieMone

thanks for your reply Sassy, I haven't really done any charting, I just read that your temp is supposed to stay high if you're pregnant, it was after ov and I started to get positive but because it's dropped down now I'm thinking, no chance, plus boobs don't hurt at all and by now they are usually very full and painful. having been pregnant 4 times in the past year I guess i know the signs - and the NOT signs ha... and i'm just sad i guess.

I need someone else's BFP to cheer me up...


----------



## MinnieMone

what the frick is an IC? your self-discipline Nato is awe inspiring, i would be clearing the shelves in my local chemist and probably asking them if they had a loo I could borrow to pee in too... but you're right, keep calm, deep breath, you'll know soon enough.

Did you BD at all the right times hun? I could kick myself we didn't manage to get one in day after OPK +, bloody victoria line has a lot to answer for... tsk. 

right, i need to go and get out of my p.j.'s and do some housework before the old man gets home from his footie session...

will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Nato... I really think this could be your month.


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> having been pregnant 4 times in the past year I guess i know the signs - and the NOT signs ha... and i'm just sad i guess.

i'm sorry thats how you're feeling, you know your body and what it does and when. I don't know mine that well, so i suppose i can think you are too early yet, and every pregnancy is different etc etc, but if thats how you feel, i trust your feelings x


----------



## NatoPMT

i remember the victoria line fiasco night - i tells you, tfl have a LOT to answer for. The minimum sperm live for is 2 days i have read. Were you on the preseed too? That helps keep them alive for longer

IC = internet cheapie. No gold plated, swarovsky studded, Harvey Nichols tests for me. 

now i'm going to put my pj's on, you've planted the idea 

i will pm you if you arent around tomorrow


----------



## MinnieMone

minimum 2 days! my god that would work then, means they could have been lurking. ok i'm going to try and stay positive... I was just filling the dishwasher and felt a familiar pinching pulling feeling and thought mmmh, but TTC has turned me insane so I'm clearly just imagining any twinge and twank and turning it into something that's not happening at all. More than likely my lower bowel telling me it didn't like the m&s pasta salad i've just wolfed down. caroline quentin and those bloody m&s ads have a lot to answer for! ha.

i wouldn't be getting out of my p.j.'s today if we didn't have to schlap over to sainsbury's in clapham in a mo' as we have not a bean in the house. as soon as we're home those babies are back on and not taken off again until roastie at our local tomorrow. Poor OH i used to be such a glam puss when he first met me. I feel like he could go to the trading standards or similar.

hope you are going to test again tomorrow missy, with a super duper, 1st class, deluxe, indeed swarvoski encrusted pee stick....damn it. bugger IC's and cost per pee we all want to know!!

www.accessdiagnostics.com 25 tub of HPT's for about 4 squid i think, you not really supposed to get them as you have to be a doc or clinic or some such, but they didn't ask me for proof, so naughtily (shame on me) I purchased....... POAS heaven.


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - It certainly doesn't LOOK like an evap, honey! Everything crossed!!!

Minnie - Honestly, there's no point in temping if you don't chart it. No way to get a clear picture if you're not looking at a graph over the course of a cycle. Its not about any individual temp, its about a trend throughout your cycle. A dip post-O could be an implantation dip... but its hard to say what it might be without looking at the whole month.


----------



## yogi77

Nato, I'm not very familiar with the IC's....yet....(I have about 20 in my drawer ready to start using next week LOL)...but that looks like the start of a bfp to me!! I'm going away for the weekend and won't be near a computer now for two days but I hope you get your bfp and can't wait to check in when I get back!!


----------



## yogi77

MinnieMone, do you know if your temps are still higher than they were before you O'd? I don't think it matters if they fluctuate up and down post ovulation because they still usually stay above the "cover line". I had a bit of a dip today and I'm 6 dpo but it's still above my cover line and it will hopefully go up again tomorrow. Also, 5dpo is too early to start feeling symptoms so don't worry!!!! Easy for me to say though, I've been trying to symptom spot since O day :rofl: 

Hopefully you get your :bfp: next week!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

wow, I go to bed last night to wake up and see that Nato has a BFP!!! that is friggin awesome!! Congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I'm going to go for evap because the line looks grey to me. Sorry hun hope you get a clear :bfp: within the next few days.


----------



## Allie84

Nato, I tend to err on the side of caution regarding lines but I do think I see something. I definitely see a line, I just am not sure if I see color. Good luck and FX for tomorrow! You are strong holding out until then for a FRER!! :dust:

Minnie and Yogi, FX and :dust: to you too, I hope you caught the eggie this time!


----------



## vickyd

Nato hun i see a line defo!!!!! I have no idea what an evap should look like but there is a line! I think you should wait at least till Monday before re-testing with a proper expensive test! Till then try and relax, i dont know have a sex marathon all weekend to get your mind off the POAS!


----------



## heart tree

NATO I SEE A LINE!! *shouting* 

I can't wait to see a free test. I've never wanted Sunday to come so quickly. 

Ok just had to get that out. Now I'll calm down and read the rest of the posts.


----------



## heart tree

Damn iPhone changed frer to free. Now it tried to change it to Fred. Please take a free Fred test tomorrow. Pretty please?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh Nato, hurry up and pee on the free fred??!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Sassy_TTC said:


> Yeh Nato, hurry up and pee on the free fred??!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## heart tree

CJ you sound like such a sweet wife. You and your hubby sound like a good pair. I didn't realize CP wasn't genetic. It's great that you got tested to reassure him. I hope you get your little one soon. 

Mone, I agree with the other ladies. You can't read too much into a temp or two. You really need to chart them to get a clear picture. For all of my pregnancies I had an implantation dip in my temps. It isn't over until the witch shows.


----------



## Megg33k

FREE FRED!!! :yipee:


----------



## sequeena

I am so using that instead of frer from now on :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

I think we need to add Free Fred to the first page :) I was just checking it out, and we have Yogi POAS in a few days as well! Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## heart tree

Yay! Yogi will you pee on a free fred too?


----------



## Megg33k

I'll definitely add "Free Fred" as the first part of our "Derail Dictionary"!


----------



## heart tree

Who knew my phone would create a new term? Tim bought this phone for me two weeks ago after my diagnosis. He keeps buying me things after I get bad news. I think it is his way of feeling in control. I'd rather have a baby. But if I can't, I don't mind a few fun toys. Especially if they help our disco dictionary!


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed, Amanda! I wish I got new toys each time I got bad news! I mean, the news keeps coming... I may as well profit from it!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah. I'm not super materialistic but whatever. I'll profit! Here's a new pair of boots he bought me too. He actually picked them out! 

https://iphone.zappos.com/multiview/7712834/72


----------



## heart tree

Kevin needs to buy you something!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amanda, hang on, didn't you just get new boots??? Sound's like Tim is spoiling you, you totally deserve it though hun.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Those boots are fuckin' sexy! Holy shit!

You're right... I'll tell him! He definitely does!


----------



## heart tree

Yes Sass this is the second pair LOL! He is spoiling me. Love him!


----------



## heart tree

Megg I think that's why he chose them. Wink wink.


----------



## msarkozi

Tim is awesome! OH has ever bought me flowers twice in all the time we have been together, and I don't think I have ever gotten a gift simply because. I think Tim needs to school my OH! lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'd love him to if he was buying me all those gorgeous boots.

I agree we need presents in shit times like these, I'm off to moan at Danny now.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Nato can't wait for you to pee on a free fred!! (loving the new term)

Hearty oh my god I love those boots and Tim is such a sweeite.


----------



## heart tree

Tim is embarrased that I told you all. I don't care I like to brag about my sweet man. You all deserve some flowers or boots or hmmm... What do you all want? Besides the obvious.


----------



## sequeena

Where are my sexy boots off my man?! I got nothing :cry: :haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

Those boots are sexy as!!!!! But then I do have a boot fetish hehe

And very well trained! Loving the prezzies, shame about the circumstances. But bet they will help with BD in the future :haha:

Chris has always surprised me with flowers...and in the most embarrassing way LOL. One time (on my birthday) he had them delivered to the hair salon that I was having my hair cut in....full of customers. One of the hairdressers was called Danielle and I'm Chantal...and she kept saying are you sure you've spelled the name right :haha: She was only joking but lets just say the salon have never forgotten me. Another time he had them delivered to the college I was studying at the day I found out I passed.

I too am a techno gadget geek!!! I LOOOOOOVE new toys! And I do get exciteable sitting there with my new phone or whatever and saying toy toy toy toy rather high pitched. Chris wets himself laughing.

Nato I cant wait to see another test so hurry up and get a FREE FRED!!!! I will be stocking up soon on tests too. OV next week woop woop.


----------



## LucyJ

Awww he shouldnt feel embarrased think he's lovely and its good for us to know he's looking after you.

Steve quite often brings me flowers home but doesnt have the confidence to buy clothes or shoes for me despite the fact that he knows me so well. We went shopping for my engagement ring together but it was such a lovely day and we ended up finding the perfect ring, which was above budget but he said thats the ring your having it bless him.

I want a pair of boots now as well and I'm getting a new phone soon yay just got to order it as have found the one I would like.


----------



## sequeena

Your OHs are soooo romantic!!

Mine would never send me flowers in a public place :( OK so I would be too embarrassed as well but still :blush: it's the thought!!!

He once brought me home 2 big beautiful bunches of flowers - £30 each... then he told me he got them for cheaper because the Flowers supervisor is his mate :rolleyes:

Oh well it's the thought :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Amanda my luv you sound like you have a boot fetish!!!!! They are excellent! Did Tim pick them out?


----------



## heart tree

Vicky it seems that Tim is the one with the fetish! He keeps insisting that I buy another pair. I'm on the hunt for a brown pair now. He picked out this most recent pair. He has great taste. He's very fashionable.


----------



## heart tree

I love hearing about all of your OH's! Romance comes in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## sequeena

Yes, my engagement proposal was sooooo romantic :rolleyes: :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Tell us Sarah!


----------



## sequeena

heart tree said:


> Tell us Sarah!

We were laying in bed and I needed to wee. He took the oppurtunity to pin me down and wouldn't let me up until I said yes.

I should have pissed the bed :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

> He once brought me home 2 big beautiful bunches of flowers - £30 each... then he told me he got them for cheaper because the Flowers supervisor is his mate
> 
> Oh well it's the thought

My hubby does things like that he'll tell me that they were half price but I figure its the thought that counts and there always pretty flowers.

Mind you our first anniversary he did the sweetest thing I was at home with my mum and dad steve was going to join me at home as that's where we got married I wasn't expecting him till the evening before our anniversary but he arrived in the day with a massive bouquet of flowers which was from the florist who had done my wedding flowers and the bouquet was made up of all the flowers that were in my wedding bouquet it was so sweet.


----------



## heart tree

sequeena said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Tell us Sarah!
> 
> We were laying in bed and I needed to wee. He took the oppurtunity to pin me down and wouldn't let me up until I said yes.
> 
> I should have pissed the bed :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG! :rofl: 

You should have peed in the bed! Did you say yes and then run out of the room to pee?


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Sarah - my proposal will probably go something like that too I am sure

That's sweet Luce


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I love that Tim choose them for you, you sure he isn't one of those weirdo shoe fetish guy's? He doesn't lick them or do rude things to them does he??

Awwww CJ that is sooooo cute, I would be embarressed but dead happy and a little smug. Lucky you.

I think romance is so important is a relationship, it doesn't have to cost alot because it's the thought that counts, but the more money spent the better we repay them hahaha Amanda you have a long night ahead of you, lucky Tim.xxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> He once brought me home 2 big beautiful bunches of flowers - £30 each... then he told me he got them for cheaper because the Flowers supervisor is his mate
> 
> Oh well it's the thought
> 
> My hubby does things like that he'll tell me that they were half price but I figure its the thought that counts and there always pretty flowers.
> 
> Mind you our first anniversary he did the sweetest thing I was at home with my mum and dad steve was going to join me at home as that's where we got married I wasn't expecting him till the evening before our anniversary but he arrived in the day with a massive bouquet of flowers which was from the florist who had done my wedding flowers and the bouquet was made up of all the flowers that were in my wedding bouquet it was so sweet.Click to expand...

OMG Danny done the exact same thing, great bloke's think alike ay.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Sarah, I would have def wet the bed! Did he have the ring aswell? xxx


----------



## sequeena

I forgot about my need to wee :blush:

Guys I am crying with joy I can't believe how generous people I have never met in my life are. We have reached our target of £100 for Dogs Trust and exceeded it! Lots of dogs will have extra dinner in their bellies, toys to play with and more walks because of these wonderful people. I am so so HAPPY!!! :cry: :dance:


----------



## sequeena

No he didn't have the ring I got to pick that myself :dance:


----------



## LucyJ

> We were laying in bed and I needed to wee. He took the oppurtunity to pin me down and wouldn't let me up until I said yes.
> 
> I should have pissed the bed

:rofl::rofl:

I am so happy you reached your target thats fantastic :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm partial to jewelry and cruises... I don't think I'm getting either! :(

Love the proposal... Mine came whilst he was drunk... Oh joy


----------



## LucyJ

> OMG Danny done the exact same thing, great bloke's think alike ay.xxx

Oh my god really, we've got great men in our lives!! xx


----------



## heart tree

Lucy that is so sweet! Steve is a keeper. 

Sarah how cool that you raised that money. People are good deep down. I truly believe that. 

Mel do you think a proposal is coming soon? Exciting!

Sass I had a long night last night. Just finished AF and he was desperate. I was wearing boots LOL. And no, I assure you he doesn't lick them! He's more into fashion than fetish. Im really into fashion and I think I created a monster in him. Now he's all about dressing up.


----------



## sequeena

LucyJ said:


> We were laying in bed and I needed to wee. He took the oppurtunity to pin me down and wouldn't let me up until I said yes.
> 
> I should have pissed the bed
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I am so happy you reached your target thats fantastic :happydance:Click to expand...

Who said romance was dead eh?! :haha:

Thank you, I can't believe it I am sooooooo happy!


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> LucyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were laying in bed and I needed to wee. He took the oppurtunity to pin me down and wouldn't let me up until I said yes.
> 
> I should have pissed the bed
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I am so happy you reached your target thats fantastic :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Who said romance was dead eh?! :haha:
> 
> Thank you, I can't believe it I am sooooooo happy!Click to expand...

Very excited for you! :)


----------



## heart tree

Megg I wish I could buy you a cruise around the world. You could pick us all up!


----------



## Megg33k

Anyone need any sort of banner or anything for their siggy? I'm bored...


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg I wish I could buy you a cruise around the world. You could pick us all up!

That would be fantastic, yeah?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG that's a fab idea, we should all book a cruise around the world together, babies included. How amazing would it be to all meet one day I feel like I know you all soooo much.xxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh it would be lovely to meet all your girlies :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> OMG that's a fab idea, we should all book a cruise around the world together, babies included. How amazing would it be to all meet one day I feel like I know you all soooo much.xxx

That would be fantastic! Let's get on that! Maybe by the time I have a baby, I'll have had time to save up for the cruise! :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I must add I think proposal's are so much more romantic when unsuspected, drunk, needing to wee or anything else!xxx

We had to have silent sex the night we got engaged as Danny's parents were sleeping right next door :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

Sassy_TTC said:


> I must add I think proposal's are so much more romantic when unsuspected, drunk, needing to wee or anything else!xxx
> 
> We had to have silent sex the night we got engaged as Danny's parents were sleeping right next door :rofl:

:rofl: I tried to do that on New Years eve 2 years ago... nope he wasn't having any of it!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Shouln't laugh but me too Mel!!

Amanda, sound's like you need a rest tonight then.

Lucy - Crazy they done the same thing ay, we had a meal with all our family at our wedding venue a few days before our anniversary aswell, I love it there.xxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Hee Hee sass! Silent sex is hot. When Tim proposed I had whooping cough. I was so unsexy!

Megg I'll take a siggy or a banner. Anything in mind? 

Tim's making me put my phone down to pay attention to him. The nerve. Back later luvs.


----------



## Megg33k

Whatever you like, Hearty... Give me some idea of a theme or colors or what you might want it to say... I've got nothing better to do and it keeps me busy (which is good)!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I agree silent sex is hot but when you wanna shag his brains out to say look what your marrying it's not the same!!!


----------



## heart tree

Back again for a second. I'm a b&b addict! I'm not sure Megg. I'm in such limbo I don't know what a banner could say. I'll think about it over lunch. Ta Ta


----------



## Megg33k

I'll check back in a bit to see if you came up with anything, hun!


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I honestly don't think it is coming anytime soon. I told him before he had to propose by October (which we are now in), so that I had plenty of time to plan a wedding for October next year.....I don't see it happening though


----------



## heart tree

How do you feel about that Mel? How long have you been together? Do you have serious conversations about marriage? What's his take on it? 

Megg I'm still thinking. Maybe something about being scared but persistent. Tim and I just had a nice lunch. He told me he thinks we should try this cycle even if we are facing another mc. It filled me with so much love for him and hope that this may still be possible. I'm still getting my second opinion but it looks like we decided together to keep trying. Maybe a banner that says something about not giving up hope. I need that reminder.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amanda that's fab news, I'm sooo glad you both want to carry on trying, it just shows your determination and strength as a couple.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

we've only been together for a year and a half, so I don't want to put too much pressure on it. We know it will happen, but I would rather sooner then later kind of thing. Any time he mentions it, I just kinda say yeah whatever I know it's not going to happen. So we will see. He's actually been married oncce before as well when he was younger. He is 35 and I am only turning 29, so you would think he would want to be married again before 40!

glad to hear you are going to be trying again! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Honey I'm one of those who got engaged months within getting together! Our relationship has gone from strength to strength in months when it should usually take a couple of years but I wouldn't have it any other way.

Here's hoping you get a ring soon :dance:


----------



## msarkozi

he knew as soon as we met that he was going to marry me, and I was freaking out and told him to quit talking about it. I was like how can I possibly know if I am going to want to marry you with just meeting......it took me time, but I had eventually got to that point as well. That's why I asked him to have a baby as well after only being together for a year, as I knew we were in this for the long haul.


----------



## heart tree

Mel obviously if he is in it for a baby he's in it for the long haul. I totally understand wanting it to happen sooner than later though. Who knows what goes on inside men's heads sometimes! I hope he does it soon. He'll probably propose when you are in labor!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I think I would kill him if he did it then! I just told him to never do it on my birthday or christmas or any other holiday. I don't want to get ripped off from getting presents because I am getting a ring! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

LOL! Tim proposed on the night before my 30th bday so I could say I was engaged in my 20's. I was so sick I could barely breathe without coughing. I'm not a diamond girl which he knew, so there was no ring. We had ours made later. I think I still got presents for my birthday that year but now I don't remember! I better have gotten some!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh shite... Fell asleep again after last I was on and just woke up! :(



heart tree said:


> How do you feel about that Mel? How long have you been together? Do you have serious conversations about marriage? What's his take on it?
> 
> Megg I'm still thinking. Maybe something about being scared but persistent. Tim and I just had a nice lunch. He told me he thinks we should try this cycle even if we are facing another mc. It filled me with so much love for him and hope that this may still be possible. I'm still getting my second opinion but it looks like we decided together to keep trying. Maybe a banner that says something about not giving up hope. I need that reminder.

Yeah... I can find a good quote or something for that! No problems! Any theme or colors you like?

So glad you 2 have decided to try again, too! That's amazing! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Can I just say I am so obsessed with Nato getting a BFP tomorrow that I can't stop looking at her test! I googles pictures of evaps vs positives and I can't tell the difference. I noticed she posted her test at 1:30 am my time. I'm going to try to stay up that late tonight in hopes that she posts at that time again. Nato when you wake up I hope you test immediately!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg. Hope you had a good nap. Green is my favorite color. Green, brown, gray, blue. I like earthy colors.


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies! Did you all have a nice Saturday? Alex and I went out for lunch with my parents and then to a pumpkin patch. We navigated the corn maze, payed mini-golf, watched a pig race, took a wagon ride....very small town but very fun!

Hearty, those are some rockin' boots!! And hurray, I am so happy you are going to try again. Hope, hope, hope. 


I too was wondering if I could stay up for Nato's test but I don't think I can make it. I'll have to wake up to it. I'm cautiously excited!

Oh, I would love a cruise around the world with you ladies! One day, with our babies, let's do it. :) :friends: 

I loved reading your engagement and romance stories! You have some real sweeities for OHs.

My engagement story is a bit similar to Sarah's; it was unexpected and in his bedroom one night. Not the most romantic but cute and spontaneous. We also got engaged with 4 months of knowing each other! But I think he wanted a ring on it before I went back to the USA when my student visa was over haha. Anyways, I am a Lord of the Rings geek so my engagement ring was a $40 Elvish Love Ring (all we could afford as poor students) with the inscription 

"One ring to show our love
One ring to bind us
One ring to seal our love
And forever to entwine us"

... in Evlish!! I'm aware it's cheesy as hell but loved it.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie I LOVE your engagement ring! Tim and I are Lord of the Rings junkies. We own the trilogy. We saw each movie twice in the theater. We're not big Christmas people but our one ritual has been to snuggle up on christmas day and watch the movies. If you could live in the Shire or Rivendale which would you choose? I'm a Shire girl all the way!


----------



## heart tree

Hi CJ I see you there!


----------



## Allie84

Yay! I love your Christmas ritual. I'm definitely a Shire girl all the way, as well! :) 

My LOTR obsession was at one time quite excessive. My BFF and I saw The Two Towers erm, 11 times in the theater! Only twice with the other two haha but that was the peak of our obsession. We flew out to California and attended a Lord of the Rings Oscar party and met some of the cast--I gave Dominic Monaghan a hug (Merry) and Johnathan Rhys-Davies (Gimli) kissed me on the cheek. One of the highlights of my life so far!!


----------



## heart tree

Color me jealous Allie! Who did you know to get you into that party?


----------



## Allie84

Have you ever been on theonering.net? It was fan party in 2003 ran by that site! We paid to get tickets and fly out there. They were open to everyone. Some of the cast came to the party after the ceremony and my friend and I were lucky enough to be one of the few fans to get close to them (we stood by the door and waited).

I attached two pics of us at the party. The second one is Dominich Monaghan hugging me, which I asked him to do and had the security guard take our photo! 

I am known to stalk hobbits-I also met Billy Boyd (Pippin) when I went to see his band play at a Glasgow pub. Just a weird thing about me.
 



Attached Files:







LOTRcutouts.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10









LOTRDom.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sequeena

It's nearly 2am here and I can't sleep :cry: I have to be up by 8 as my friend is picking me and Luna up at 9:30am to go to the waggy walk. Grr it's times like this I wish I had sleeping tablets!


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry Sequeena. :( Have you tried drinking hot milk or a decaf tea? Sometimes that works. I also do deep breathing while I lay in bed...I count to 3 as I inhale, hold for 4,5, and exhale with a whoosh on 6. It's really relaxing. I know how awful it is to not be able to sleep. :hug:


----------



## sequeena

I have tried and tested nearly everything to make myself sleep (now and in the past). I'm just an insomniac :( I can only sleep when my OH is here and considering he works nights I don't get much sleep at all.


----------



## heart tree

Allie you are a bigger fan than me! Those pics are classic. My mom is a quilter and we've been designing a new quilt for me. I want a tree in the center. I'm using the tree symbol on the shields, armor and flags of Gondor. But I've never hunted down the cast! Dominic was great in Lost too! 

Sorry you can't sleep Sarah. Being on your computer won't help though. I like Allie's ideas.


----------



## sequeena

Haha true but I'm hoping the bright light will make me tired, I tend to listen to music on my laptop which sometimes sends me off. Might do it again :/


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, were you a Lost fan? That's another thing I was quite obsessed with! :cry: that it's over. 

I LOVE your quilt idea. :) That's awesome that your mom is quilter. You'll have to post a pic when it's done. 

Okay Alex is bugging me to get off of BnB so I'm going to go spend some time with him. 

I hope you get some sleep Sequeena. 

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yes music is good. Sometimes reading puts me to sleep too.


----------



## heart tree

Bye Allie! Yes I was a huge Lost fan. I netflixed them so watched them obsessively for a couple of months. We can talk about that show another time!


----------



## msarkozi

Allie you are so friggin cute!!! lol! and I love your engagement ring. 

Thanks for all the story sharing. It's so nice to read about those special moments. It gives a good feeling :)

Sarah, hope you manage to get some sleep!

I can't wait for Nato to test again, but there is no way I will be able to wait up either....


----------



## heart tree

I know Mel. It is wishful thinking that I'll stay up but I can't wait to find out!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey girls (and Heart!! saw you mentioned me) I have been reading trying to catch up. Beautiful stories: romantic, funny, brilliant and OMG lol. I dont think there is a wrong way to propose as long as its not a fake proposal.

Chris bought me tickets to see Les Miserables for my 30th. He bought them for the West End in London. Paid out for a 5* hotel. He picked up my engagement ring (unbeknown to me) the day before my birthday. London was a week later. He was going to propose in London. But he got so nervous that he proposed the day before my birthday...I went for a nap and he said he had a present. H Samuels bag....oooohhhhhh Big box in bag.......oooohhhhh Ring box inside....ohhhhhhhh (still no idea he was going to propose - dumb me lol) Opened the box and started saying really loudly....OH NOOOOO! I mean, yes. No I mean no....he was like I dont have too...I was like nooooo. But yes.....:haha: Then I had a beautiful proposal while I was naked in bed and he was naked by the side of the bed :haha: Couldnt have been more perfect. We had been together 5 months! I wouldnt marry him till he was 20 (please dont frown lol) We have been married 1 year and almost 3 months. HAPPY HAPPY!!!!!

I hope you get the proposal that suits what your relationship desires. There is no right or wrong, as long as you love it.

Megg, you could do me a banner. Maybe about continuing to try but with 6 beautiful angels by my side. I love reds, pinks, royal blues...and emerald green. 

Still loving the idea of kinky clothing and rocking boots!!!! Think Chris is gonna see me in my sexy ann summers wear this week ;-) LOL


Still waiting up for Nato!!!

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Great story CJ!! You are right. No matter how it is done, it will always be perfect. Your man is so young! My husband is old enough to be your husband's father LOL! Mine's 41!


----------



## sequeena

Awww CJ that is soooo cute!

So what's everyone's age difference with their partner? I'm 21 and Sean is 26 :)


----------



## heart tree

I'll be 36 in 10 days (eeek!) and Tim is 41. So a 5 1/2 year difference for us.


----------



## heart tree

Sarah go to bed young lady!! :rofl:


----------



## CJSG1977

Chris is the biggest romantic I have ever known. Reading it back sounds like a cheesy novel....but this is what I have had since being with him.

I am 33 and Chris is 21. Almost 12 years :blush:


----------



## sequeena

12 years is nothing, no need to be embarrassed!

My mum and ex step father - well I won't go into detail :growlmad: - had a 20 year difference (him being older)

Hey CJ should be in bed too we live in the same country :lol:


----------



## msarkozi

Sarah - quit trying to get CJ in trouble too! lol! you have to be up very soon silly!

I am going to be 29 in a couple months, and Gord turned 35 this summer...so there is about 6.5 years between us.


----------



## Allie84

Well, I managed to stay off the thread for a few hours. :blush: Alex and I are cozied up on the couch watching TV.

I'm 26 and DH is 29. There's nothing wrong with an age difference at all in my opinion. If you connect, age is just a number. 

CJ, cute story! You're going to stay up for Nato?!?! You are tougher than I am haha. 

Thanks, Mel. :hugs: 

Sarah, I'm hoping the music helped you nod off.

Hearty, yes, we will have to talk about Lost sometime. :) I am curious now though if you liked the ending since fans are so split on it? I loved it, thought it was just beautiful, but as I was really into the mystery I thought some of the answers were a cop out. But I forgave them because of the touching ending, which I think was their idea.


----------



## heart tree

Mel I was wondering what your man's name was! 

Yeah Sarah, stop telling CJ to go to bed. You should be in bed! 

CJ you really should be in bed too! How are either of you going to wake up for nato's test?

It's only 7:30 pm for me. Haven't even eaten dinner yet!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah I meant to say that my mom and step father were 12 years apart. They were soul mates. He was a lovely man and he was pretty much my father. Age didn't mean anything to them. 

Allie I was torn about the ending. I guess I didnt completely understand it. I had a theory from the beginning of the first season that the whole show was actually them dead. But I wasn't sure if that's what the last episode was telling us. I didn't hate it but I was confused by it.


----------



## Megg33k

Totally going to get going on the banners soon! :) Yay! Stuff to do!

The LOTR talk had me giggling... I'd never seen them before, but I quit my job (publicly in a newspaper) to go to the LOTR Trilogy Tuesday in Springfield IL. I let word get around the threatre that I'd quit a job to go, so the paper talked to me about it and wrote it in the article... That's how I officially quit! :haha: It was SO worth it!


----------



## heart tree

Wow you saw the trilogy in one day at a theater? Awesome! Also awesome you quit your job that way. You are such a badass!


----------



## msarkozi

yes, OH actually does have a name, lol! sometimes he gets called something else, other then Gord :)


----------



## Allie84

LOL @ Mel. :) And Megg! What an awesome way to quit your job!

Okay, so I have got to share what just happened to me. I have to tell someone!! I have just received the most shocking news. I'll preface this by saying that I'm an only child. My parents have been together since I was born and still are. I just got a phone call from my dad telling me that I have a SISTER!!!!! And she's trying to contact him. When he was 29, 3 years before I was born, and he was on a break with my mom, he got a woman pregnant. He knew this and never told me because when my dad decided to get back together with my mom (she had just lost a son-my brother, with a different dad-who died before I was born in an accident at his friend's house) and help look after her in the wake of my brother's death, etc. Anyways this woman decided to disappear and not tell my dad. And now his daughter (my sister?) wanted to find her dad, so her mom called my dad, and, yeah....in shock right now!


----------



## heart tree

Whoa! That's about all I can muster! That is heavy Allie! How are you with this news? Do you even know how you feel about it yet? Wow!


----------



## Allie84

I'm in shock! My dad told me her name and I looked on facebook but there are so many I can't tell. Weird. She wants to contact me apparently, so that's cool. But I guess I am just in shock. One thing I'm grateful for is that my mom knew this whole time. I wish they had told me, but with no way to contact her I suppose there was no reason.


----------



## heart tree

That must have been so hard for them to keep from you. I imagine they must feel some sense of relief now that you know. It will be strange to talk to her. I can't even begin to imagine. The only thing close is that my brother and sister are adopted. My sister sought out her bio mom. She found out she had a half brother as well. They keep in touch but they aren't super close. Your experience is different though. I bet you have lots of questions right now. It will be strange if she looks like you!


----------



## heart tree

I'm watching law and order right now. Desmond from Lost is on it. So nice to see him again!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks hearty. :hugs: You're very insightful. I want to call my best friend soooo badly right now but she lives in the UK (when we moved there she never left) and she's still asleep. Alex didn't really know what to say and now he's sleeping next to me. I think I'm going to go sleep myself. No point staring at people on Facebook going 'Is she my sister?' 

Woo, Desmond! I love him. His storylines with Penny always made me bawl. 

Good night! 

I hope to wake up to a BFP from Nato.


----------



## heart tree

Good night honey. Looking forward to hearing more. Indeed a BFP from Nato in the morning will be a lovely thing to wake up to. Until tomorrow....


----------



## vickyd

Wow you girls had a chatty night!! 
Allie wow! Thats some news...I hope you get to meet your sister things like this are so sureal!!!
Loved all the romantic stories, proposals! I got proposed to in bed right after sex! He took my hand and placed the ring on my finger, it was so funny! When my dad asked us how he proposed we didnt really know what to say lol!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Wow you saw the trilogy in one day at a theater? Awesome! Also awesome you quit your job that way. You are such a badass!

I did! The EXTENDED versions. It was right before the release of ROTK... We started early that day, and then ROTK started at about 10pm! Such a long day, but really amazing!



Allie84 said:


> LOL @ Mel. :) And Megg! What an awesome way to quit your job!
> 
> Okay, so I have got to share what just happened to me. I have to tell someone!! I have just received the most shocking news. I'll preface this by saying that I'm an only child. My parents have been together since I was born and still are. I just got a phone call from my dad telling me that I have a SISTER!!!!! And she's trying to contact him. When he was 29, 3 years before I was born, and he was on a break with my mom, he got a woman pregnant. He knew this and never told me because when my dad decided to get back together with my mom (she had just lost a son-my brother, with a different dad-who died before I was born in an accident at his friend's house) and help look after her in the wake of my brother's death, etc. Anyways this woman decided to disappear and not tell my dad. And now his daughter (my sister?) wanted to find her dad, so her mom called my dad, and, yeah....in shock right now!

Holy crap!!! Wow! I wish I had something more insightful... but wow! That's craziness!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I have a mock up... but I need some input, Hearty! What should I change/do differently? I don't think its so entirely done yet... but I hope I'm on the right track?
 



Attached Files:







hearty_v1.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sequeena

The walk is todaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! :dance:

However there has been weather warnings for my area :rolleyes: Gonna be a wet one ladies!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning everyone,

Sarah - Hope today goes really well and you don't get to wet, hope Luna is good also.

Allie - OMFG that is some big heavy news, I hope your ok with it. Crazy how your whole life change like that, at least it happened while your parents were apart and your sister was not the resukt of an affair (happened to one of my friends)! Do you know much about her? Does she live hear you?? 
How comes your best friend stayed here? Did she met a guy here aswell.

Megg - I love that logo, your so creative, I'm rubbish at anyting like that. I hope Amanda loves it too.

As you can see from my sig I'm 27 and Danny is 24, there's just over 2 and half years between us, I got alot of stick from my mates when I met him as I was nearly 20 and he had just turned 17! I actually dumped him over it, oops!!

CJ - Your hubby sounds adorable, I totally believe age is just a number. If you don't mind me asking how did you meet?

Hope you all have a fab Sunday.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NATO GET YOUR BUTT OUT OF BED AND PEE ON FREE FRED BEFORE I HAVE A BLOODY HEART ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## MinnieMone

Morning everyone.

Allie - what a shock that must have been for you... how are you feeling now the news has sunk in, will you want to meet with your sister, build a relationship? That must have been hard for your folks to keep a secret, bless them. 

Hearty - I'm so happy for you that you are going to try again next month, Tim has great taste in boots btw...... my OH isn't the most romantic fella, but he shows me in little ways how much he loves me, but ultimately he puts up with me and at the moment we have a lot of stress. I handed in my notice on Friday because I'm being bullied by one of my bosses, he is totally behind me and has encouraged me to stay strong and to do whatever is going to make me happy. Without him, I think I would be having a breakdown. He is my rock, and we have only been together since last July. But we both knew within a few weeks and I was pregnant 8 weeks later! I'm the one who doesn't want to get married, never have really with anyone, so I know he won't ask me, because I would just say no! ha ha. 

I feel like the granny on here at 44, you are all so young, lucky things. 

I wish I knew where Nato lived and I would go round there with croissants, latte's and my tub of 25 tests and put us all out of our misery! I've got a good feeling about it, I'm sure it's going to be her month. Nato get down a chemist today love!


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm hanging my head in shame, it must've been an evap as the test is BFN this morning. I'm a bit upset but I'll live. Husband is still asleep so i haven't told him yet. 

Thanks Mone, you can come round any morning with croissants. 

Allie - wow, what a lot of stuff to get your head round. Maybe give yourself a few days before you arrange any meetings


----------



## Sassy_TTC

F'ing Bull crap, I am gutted for your Nato, BUT it is still early days your only like 10dpo aren't you??? I have never ever got a BFN before 14DPO!xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Sassy,ive been doing a bit of swearing this morning too, ive got a red nose and turned the air blue. 

It's the same as last month, i need to throw the test away at 9 mins 45 secs according to peeonastick.com - i knew the timing was about 10 mins but wasn't sure if it was over. 

going to slink off back under my stone for a bit x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I can imagine Nato, I don't even entertain IC anymore, I always think I see something then send myself crazy, once I get faint lines on a FRER I will pee on them just to see if they get darker! It's expensive but saves me ending up in a straight jacket!xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh nato crap crap crap I am so sorry sweetie but as sassy said it is still early so don't give up hope yet.

Alllie oh my god thats huge how are you doing?

Amanda I am so pleased you are going to try again.

Righ thought I'd share my proposal story we went to bruge for a long weekend to do the christmas markets we went at the begin of december on our last day we went for a horse drawn carriage ride around the city then went for a lovely meal in this sucluded spot by a lake (which is known as lovers lake) after our meal we walked along the lake and stopped on a bridge just admire the view there was a convent near by and the bells in the convent rang then steve went down on one knee and asked me to marry him of course I said yes (we'd been together 3 years and was hoping he might ask me) then as we were hugging the bells rang again. The only down side was later that evening I got a stomach bug and was so sick but I try to forget that part of the story. The jan of the new year (2008) we went to hatton garden in london to find my ring and had a wonderful day right at the end when we were about to give up hope we found the perfect ring which I love.

Oh I'm 30 and Steve is 39.

:hugs: to all my lovely ladies I must think about doing some housework and start cooking lunch.


----------



## MinnieMone

bugger bugger evaps.... what causes them anyway... can't the bloody manufacturers come up with something that stops it happening... i mean FFS how difficult could it be. it's still early nat but i can imagine how you're feeling. I did one yesterday at 5dpo, that's the kinda scary mare i've become.... try again tomorrow maybe if you're up to it?
big hug.


Right i'm off to wake up martin and then we're off to watch the footie and eat roast beef, with a large glass of pinot rouge (i know i shouldn't be drinking, just in case, but bugger it all).

Have a lovely sunday everyone. x


----------



## NatoPMT

yes i will be trying again tomorrow. i have my helmet on and im going in

the evaps are caused by the strip of antibodies that picks up the hormone. the strip should be grey in an evap, but if theres any dye and it appeared before 10 mins, it should be positive. So a pink faint line = BFP and a grey faint line = evap

i know too much about that dont i

i missed that Hearty was going to try again, that is very good news. Im really glad about that


----------



## Megg33k

Shite! Hoped I'd see a shiny BFP, Nato! I thought it looked pretty authentic! :( Big :hugs: to you!


----------



## sequeena

I am shattered after that walk!


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Nato!! Make sure you do try test again tomorrow. I've never had a bfp before 14-15 DPO with my pregnancies.

Loving the proposal stories...romantic and some just how a man is LOL

Megg love the banner, its beautiful!!

Sassy my story of meeting Chris is a bit strange. To go back a bit - I was put in care for the last time at the age of 10. My mother is an alcoholic so the rest you can work out. I went nearly 20 years and eventually decided that I missed my Dad way too much so I did what I could to track them down. I managed to get hold of my half brother who put me in contact with my Dad. We spoke for 6 weeks, sharing stories etc.... My mum didnt want anything to do with me and I didnt much care anyway. I arranged to meet my Dad and I bottled it and arranged to meet a few weeks later. One friday afternoon 2 weeks later I got a call from a mobile number I didnt recognise. My Dad on the end of the phone asking who I was??? I was like...who are you LOL. He said oh sorry Chantal I didnt mean to ring you, but you'll do (chuckle chuckle) I was in work but we talked for 3 hours (my boss was good!!) On the sunday I got a message telling me that my Dad died early hours. I was HEARTBROKEN! My best friend drove me to Wales to see my family, I just bit the bullet.

I spent most of the day in tears...but my sister introduced me to Chris. He knew my Dad really well and my Dad used to talk to him about me - but Chris didnt know till my sis and I explained who I was. Chris and I talked for days on the phone and it was so nice to hear stories from someone who knew my Dad and that I could share my grief with. Eventually we got together.....

Sorry for the long story... but to back Allie's experience I now have a load of siblings that I lost when I was 10. And its wonderful to have them back in my life. So get to know your sister if you can. xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm working on yours today, CJ! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I'm hoping it's just too early yet Nato. I've never used the cheapies for testing, just the expensive ones. Like Sassy said, it might have been expensive, but at least I knew. Hang in there! 

Allie - that is crazy!! I would be in shock as well. I hope it works out well for you


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG CJ that story gave me goosebumps, I really believe in fate and I tink your Dad needed to talk to you before he died and also that he wanted you to be with Chris, that story is amzing, I'm so glad you have Chris and that he knew your Dad so well. That's really touched me hun, I so hope you get your baby soon, you and Chris will make fantastic parents.

Massive hugs.xxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Ok ... weird .... I'm day 9 of my cycle... today I've been experiencing cramping pains (af is totally gone and has been for 3 days). I thought nothing of it and the waggy walk took my mind off it. Well I've just been to the loo and there's brown blood in my knickers :shrug:

I'm so sorry CJ :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I have no advice Sarah, sorry.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Come on girlies, after hearing CJ story I want to hear how everyone else met??xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Try not to worry Sequeena, I have started having some brown blood after af, its just old blood. Seems to have started happening since the mc's. As long as it stops by tomorrow you should be fine. If it goes into another bleed ring your gp. :hugs:

Sassy: I ALWAYS believed that my Dad meant to ring me and not anyone else, it was him all over. And I joke with Chris that he was my Dads final gift to me after missing out on so much with me. Its like he needed to know there would be someone there for me. My Dad knew he was sick when he called me. He had had a second stroke and caught pneumonia, but he didnt tell me. And crazily Chris is more inclined to be close to my family than his and relates to mine so much more (and they love him). My Dad is always around...he went through a phase of turning one of my Willow Tree Angels around so I told him off LOL. Then he got me back by turning the printer on and off for days :rofl: And I always have dandelion clocks around me.... I LOVE them. But they will be in a lift with me....in an office building, anywhere. And they follow me. OK I sound crazy now LOL.

I'm guilty of using IC but have started buying the more expensive ones. Saves a lot of heartache and eye strain!

Hoping for your BFP Nato!!!!! x


----------



## sequeena

Sassy_TTC said:


> I have no advice Sarah, sorry.xxx

No worries hun, it's just really strange :wacko:

Well me and Sean met through work but it's a bit of a saga...

I started work Feb 2008. The department I worked on was opposite his, so I could see him every day. I took no notice of him then, I only remember him because he was wearing a back brace at the time (as a result of his crash in November 2007).

At some point he disappeared - turns out he stepped down from health and beauty supervisor and went to work in the warehouse as staff.

Sometime between May-August 2008 my male friend invited me on a night out. He was going out with a female friend of mine but it wasn't official because she had just broken up with her ex. That night she was out with her ex as it was his birthday - we were on the same nightclub 'strip' but in different clubs. Next thing I know she's in our club bawling how her ex called her a slut etc.

We decided to leave (all drunk by this point) and I told her I would stay with her that night. She and my male friend began arguing and I lagged behind, deciding to sit on a wall whilst they battled it out.

Surprise surprise Sean was also sat on the wall! I don't remember much of what was said other than 'I work with you'. When my friends started to move again I followed them and Sean followed me. He put his arm around my shoulders and tried to cop a feel! cheeky bloody git!! I might have been drunk but I wasn't stupid!

I shrugged him off and continued to follow my friends (still arguing) with Sean following behind me until we got to her house. It was a nuclear fallout by this point with my female friend threatening to phone the police if my male friend didn't leave.

Some boys came out of a house nearby and said something like 'Keep it down the baby is sleeping'. We apologised, said the boys were leaving and closed the door. We thought that was it.

I don't know why but I decided to open the door again and I'm glad I did. The boys were beating all kinds of shit out of my male friend and I don't think I've ever ran so fast in my life. Stupidly both my female friend and I managed to jump in and separate them (not for long). It was horrendous, he was covered in blood :(

I realised the only thing I could do was phone the police and the gang said to me (there was 7-10 of them by this point) that if I did he was going to 'Fucking kill me'. Like I give a shit, I'd not long lost a (step) brother through gang violence (he was stabbed to death), what did I care about a bunch of pansy no ball boys who can only fight when in a group?? As soon as I rang the police they left and that's when I noticed Sean standing apart from us. He'd done NOTHING.

OMG I was sooooooooooooooooo angry :growlmad: I later found out it was because of his crash that he couldn't do anything. If he did he could of permanently damaged his back even further and he wasn't willing to risk it (I don't blame him now as it was stupid for me to even jump in).

So I didn't speak to him for a few months. I moved in with my female friend and one night she came home from work saying another friend of ours was going to Tokyo and we were going out for farewell drinks.

When we got to the pub Sean was there. By this time he was going to the gym and dear god he was HOT :haha: We all ended up at our friends house (nothing happened!!) and the next day my female friend gave Sean my number. We started to text each other and we officially got together November 5th 2008

Phew that was long winded but it's all relevant to how we got together :lol:


----------



## Megg33k

No fun story... Kevin and I met online... Simple as that. We were friends for a while... I was married, he was dating people... Then, I got divorced, he was single... The rest is history!


----------



## CJSG1977

Haha Megg I love the simplicity!!! I had been speaking with a guy for nearly a year when I met Chris....we were meant to go on a date the week after my Dad passed - but of course it never happened!! Still lovely hun! x

Sequeena you remind me a lot of me. I dont give a shit either. Lots of history behind you meeting which is lovely!!!! I've jumped in the middle of so many fights, Chris freaks LOL. One night someone called Chris a cripple and pushed him so I gave him a black eye....then he went for me so Chris (having got up off the floor by this point) punched him and broke his nose. I spent a night in the cells for that!!!! No bloody justice these days. I could imagine the guy saying 10 blokes jumped him....he wouldnt wanna admit a couple made his face look like that LOL.


----------



## sequeena

LMAO CJ! It's the Welsh in us :rofl:

Sean is horrified whenever I kick off but in the town I was brought up in if you don't 'give it' you're going to lose it!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you, everyone. :hugs: I tossed and turned all night thinking about it. I'm feeling excited but nervous. Still quite shocked. CJ, thank you for sharing your story. It was very moving!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Do you know much about her? Does she live hear you??
> How comes your best friend stayed here? Did she met a guy here aswell.

All I know she's 3 years older than me and won a beauty pageant.I hope to find out more today! You got it,my BFF stayed in Edinburgh because she met a guy as well! We actually met our future husbands on the same day. I guess that leads me to the how we met story...

I lived in a flat with 3 Americans. We didn't a have a TV so my BFF and I decided to walk down to this pub called the Brass Monkey with a comfy film screening room. When we got there they weren't showing anything so we sat at the bar and ordered Cokes. This really sexy barman started teasing us for going to a bar and having a Coke (it was a Tuesday and we had just wanted to watch a film). He was being flirty with BOTH of us :rofl: and gave me his phone number but said he wanted to show us both around Edinburgh (we'd only been there a week). I remember walking home and we were like, 'Well, which one of us does he like?' He was a real chancer. But since my friend had just met a guy she liked earlier that day (who she ended up marrying) I called 'dibs' on Alex and texted him a few days later. The rest is history! 


Nato, sorry about the BFN. Stupid evap lines! It's still early, though. It really is. 


Sarah, that is quite the story how you met your OH! Way to stand by your principles, though.

Lucy, that is sooo romantic. You guys are such a cute couple! 

Sassy, you asked us to share but you didn't. How did you and Danny meet?


----------



## sequeena

Aw Allie that's an awesome story!!

I've always been the same... just can't keep my damn mouth shut!


----------



## msarkozi

we met at a function. It was the annual Oilmen's curling bonspiel, and I was hanging out in the lounge, as I was scheduled to clean the ice for the remainder of the night. When I was sitting at the bar, I heard this guy asking his friend about me, and he had told his friend that I was too pretty to be his friend. So his friend/cousin had said that's Melissa, and this is my cousin. Never knew his name. Then that was about it......I messaged his cousin on facebook asking what his name was, and then I messaged Gord. We talked online for 2 weeks until I had enough courage to actually meet him. When that night came, I went down to where he was living and stayed until 4 am, and we just watched movies. We've been together every day since.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I LOVE hearing how people got together, makes me smile.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sarah I'm the same everyone jokes that they wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of me, I blame growing up with 2 brothers that beat me up until I was at least 15!xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Sequeena your dead right. I lived in Bristol 20 years and the only time I hit anyone was defending my mate who got gay bashed so I floored some bloke (thank god for tae kwon do lessons). Since being back in Wales (and a town with the click syndrome) I have had to toughen up ALOT! I got bullied horrendously growing up first cause my mum was a drunk and then cause I was the foster kid. I just about snapped at 30 when a woman attacked me unprovocated. Never knew I had in me what I did to her :rofl: It made my birth family that I really was from their mould though. They found me difficult at first, well spoken, private education etc etc. Now they know I'm family!

Lovely story Allie!!!

And yes.....Sassy.....where is YOUR story LOL.


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah Melissa thats lush!!!!

Sassy :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Cute story, Mel!


----------



## sequeena

Love your story Mel, it's amazing how we get with our partners basically through chance!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Sarah I'm the same everyone jokes that they wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of me, I blame growing up with 2 brothers that beat me up until I was at least 15!xxx

Haha I'm the same! My mum blames the Aries in me :shrug:



CJSG1977 said:


> Sequeena your dead right. I lived in Bristol 20 years and the only time I hit anyone was defending my mate who got gay bashed so I floored some bloke (thank god for tae kwon do lessons). Since being back in Wales (and a town with the click syndrome) I have had to toughen up ALOT! I got bullied horrendously growing up first cause my mum was a drunk and then cause I was the foster kid. I just about snapped at 30 when a woman attacked me unprovocated. Never knew I had in me what I did to her :rofl: It made my birth family that I really was from their mould though. They found me difficult at first, well spoken, private education etc etc. Now they know I'm family!
> 
> Lovely story Allie!!!
> 
> And yes.....Sassy.....where is YOUR story LOL.

OMG you're a posh chav! :rofl: Well I'm a sand bunny and was brought up in a school which had a reputation throughout most of south wales :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

First off, I am shocked we didn&#8217;t see a BFP today. I really thought we would. Nato, I hope you are holding up. Damn IC evaps. I&#8217;ve never seen an evap so I can&#8217;t tell the difference between one and a BFP. Grrrr&#8230;

Meggles, I love the banner! It is so lovely and perfectly written! I&#8217;m happy with it. It is yours to tweak if you want to. I&#8217;ll be happy with whatever you do with it. Thank you so much!

Vicky, love the naked proposal. From what I know about you,, it seems to suit you beautifully!

Lucy, your story is soooo romantic! (Aside from the getting sick part LOL!) I&#8217;ve said it once, I&#8217;ll say it again, Steve is a keeper. You both are going to be lovely parents.

CJ, your story is beautiful. What a gift your father gave you. It seems that your relationship with Chris was written in the stars. 

Sarah, whoa, that is an intense story. You are a brave woman. I&#8217;m glad you were able to see the reason Sean didn&#8217;t jump in to help and forgive him. I guess it didn&#8217;t hurt that he was looking HOT as you say! 

Allie, such a cute story too! It&#8217;s fun to see Alex&#8217;s picture in your avatar and read the story of you meeting him. Is he still a bartender?

Megg, I think it is awesome you met online. I&#8217;m finding that meeting people online is a good way to find people! 

Mel, yet another sweet story! I&#8217;m always amazed at the power of attraction. Obviously we are attracted to people on a physical level, but in order to stay with someone (and decide to have a baby with them) there is something deeper that we are attracted to. How do we pick up on that so quickly in another person? It sounds like a lot of us had that initial deep down attraction as well as the surface attraction.

I met Tim at work. I was a receptionist and he was an account manager at a web design agency. I was seriously dating someone at the time but was so drawn to Tim I could barely breathe. One night we went to a work Christmas party and got a little drunk. Tim and I ended up going to a bar where I proceeded to kiss him. Again and again. I&#8217;ve never cheated on anyone before or after. He and I had an affair for 4 months or so. I felt awful about deceiving my boyfriend. I finally had the courage to break up with him. In all honesty, the relationship was over long before, but I didn&#8217;t have the courage to end it with him. Tim and I had a year long secret office romance. We were good friends with our co-workers and didn&#8217;t want it to be a big deal in the office if it didn&#8217;t work out. He finally left the agency and then we started telling people. It was pretty thrilling to have a secret romance but it was also nice to tell people about us. We dated for 7 years before we got engaged! We&#8217;ve been married for 5 years now. Technically I&#8217;ve been with him since I was 24 and he was 29. Now I&#8217;m almost 36 and he&#8217;s 41! I&#8217;m sad that I lied to my previous boyfriend, but I learned how awful it feels to cheat. I know I will never do that again. I love Tim and our relationship way to much!


----------



## sequeena

Amanda good on you for ending the relationship, a lot of people try to justify their cheating and continue on with the farce for years or even deny the whole thing. Glad you're happy now :hugs:

It's crazy but I just knew Sean was the one almost straight away.... Only months into our relationship I told him about my sexual abuse... and I'd never told ANYONE before. Crazy!


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie, such a cute story too! It&#8217;s fun to see Alex&#8217;s picture in your avatar and read the story of you meeting him. Is he still a bartender?
> 
> Megg, I think it is awesome you met online. I&#8217;m finding that meeting people online is a good way to find people!
> 
> Mel, yet another sweet story! I&#8217;m always amazed at the power of attraction. Obviously we are attracted to people on a physical level, but in order to stay with someone (and decide to have a baby with them) there is something deeper that we are attracted to. How do we pick up on that so quickly in another person? It sounds like a lot of us had that initial deep down attraction as well as the surface attraction.

No, he's not a bartender (thank God...nothing against bartenders but the hours are crap for a relationship!). He does billing for Microsoft. Not quite as fun! 

I agree hearty, I'm learning that online is a great way to meet people thanks to you guys. I think it's so lovely Megg and her hubby met that way, and that Mel and Gord chatted online before meeting. 

I agree with you about the power of attraction, as well. It's fascinating. Something in us is just drawn to the person. It's so hard to explain! It felt like I'd known Alex for years after only a week and I'd never had that with a guy. 

Your story about how you met Tim is so sweet! I love the covert office romance. I was just reading about that in Cosmo, lol. I'm sure it added an element of excitment and it proved just how into eachother you were to pull that off. Also, the fact that you were so drawn to him even though you were in a relationship initially shows how powerful that deeper attraction can be.


----------



## CJSG1977

Heart Tree that is a very honest and wonderful story!!!!! xx

:haha: Sequeena!!! I've never been called that before!!! I went to a school run by nuns! LOL. Snobby bullies! I never said boo to a goose back then. I dont lose an argument these days let me tell you! Thankfully I'm witty as well as aggressive now :haha:


----------



## sequeena

OMG! Catholic posh chav?! :rofl: it gets worse!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Those stories are so lovely CJ I'm glad you got to speak to your dad before he passed away and that he bought you and Chris together I think thats wonderful.

Allie I really hope things go well with your sister it must be scary but exicting.

So to my story of how we met its a bit of a long one as well I was in my final year of university had just completed my final teaching practice and was finally starting to relax has only had a few more essays to write, classes attend and one performance before I completed my final year. I agreed to help a friend with a show were I met Steve and his friend who I got on with really well anyway to cut along story short I got involved with his friend (which was a huge mistake as turned out he was already seeing someone it was a very complicated situation but obviously our relationship didn't continue) although we stayed friends so the three of us used to go out a lot and steve and I became really good friends (talking on the phone, going out to the pub/for food/to watch local bands and spending evenings watching films together) I wasn't interested in a relationship with anyone and he had a lot going on. We got each other through some pretty difficult times his dad has suffered a major heart attack and was in hospital I used to meet him after work at the hospital to go and see his dad then he had to have a triple heart bypass it was a very scary time as he and his brother thought they were going to loss him thankfully he pulled through and he's a totally different man. Then I had some health issues got signed of from work for four months after being diagonosed with pernious annemia (which is a lack of b12 cant absorb it from my food so I have regular injections). I rented a room near where steve lived but used to spend so much of my time at his as he was working a way a lot so I used to look after his cat in the end it made sense for me to move into his spare room which I did. Well what can I say somewhere along the lines we fell into a relationship I dont know how it happened or exactly when but we were such good friends that it just seemed the natural step forward. Well we've been together 6 years this dec and married for just over 2. I truely would of been lost with out him and feel very lucky that I found him love him so much.


----------



## CJSG1977

I know how hard it can be trying to share something like that Sequeena....with anyone. Never mind someone you are trying to be intimate with. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ok ok, I met Danny in a nightclub! My friend had just been dumped so we decided to go into town and get drunk, he was in the club sitting on a bar stool, I turned to my friend and said I bet he's got a gf, he looked really miserable and like he didn't want to be there! Later that night, I went to the bar and he was there, I said to him "what's up moody?" and we started chatting, he lied and said he was 19, we snogged each other's faces off and I gave him my number, he rung me that night and completely put me off for seeming too keen, we dated for 2 months then I got bored, he was sooo clingly, too young and I didn't want a bf, he was gutted but that was that!

That summer I got back with my ex, I don't know why as he was the most awful man I have ever met, he hit me, slept with my friend, treated me like shit yet I still went back for more! We went on holiday and I cried everyday, he kicked me, spat at me and chatted up other girls, I could not wait to get home, I text Danny from the holiday saying how are you, we should meet up etc he text back saying yeh I miss you, for some reason I couldn't get him out of my head and kept imaging how the holiday would have been if he was there!! When I got home I was soooo low, I didnt actually try to kill myself but I drank a whole bottle of rum and took a whole pack of painkillers, thankfully it just made me very sick! I knew from that moment I needed to get on with my life!

A few months later I text Danny and said I wanted to see him, he said he was sorry but he had a gf, I cried for days, I actually begged him to see me, he said no! A few weeks later my friends dragged me out to a club, the same club me and Danny had met and guess what he was there!! Our eyes meet across the room and I walked straight over to him and he just held his arms out, we cuddled and I swear to god I knew at that moment that we was going to be together forever, I just melted in his arms, I have never felt anything like it! We left the club and spent the weekend at my flat (nothing happened) as they say the rest is history!

He gave me a CD 2 days later with Backstreet Boy's song on "I'll never break your heart" he knew how much I'd been hurt, god I love him sooooo much!!

Sorry it's sooooooo long I got carried away!xxx


----------



## Allie84

Aww, Lucy, that is so sweet. You were so wonderful to stand by him through the tough time with his father. I think your relationship is all the more stronger as it was born out of a friendship; they say that's the best way to get involved with someone! You guys are such a cute couple. :)


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> I know how hard it can be trying to share something like that Sequeena....with anyone. Never mind someone you are trying to be intimate with. :hugs:

Ah yes... and that came about because I was drunk :lol: I should learn NOT to drink. I've never gone into detail about it with him though as I can't quite bring myself to.


----------



## CJSG1977

:haha: :haha: Sequeena!!! I was a catholic posh chav. Now I more of a spiritual slightly posh with bit of chav thrown in :haha:

Lucy what a BEAUTIFUL story!!! Loved reading that. x


----------



## Allie84

Aww, Sassy, that is also such a sweet story!! I'm so sorry you were in an abusive relationship :growlmad: but so happy you got out of it and ended up with Danny. I really felt for you hearing about that holiday you went on. You are such a strong woman, Sassy! Danny seems like such a sweetheart. I actually think it's pretty neat that you broke it off and still ended up together in the end. Further evidence it was meant to be.

I had to laugh at your snogging his face off at the nightclub. I've done that in the past and always wondered if anything ever came of those types of rendevous! In your case it worked out. :)


----------



## CJSG1977

sequeena said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> I know how hard it can be trying to share something like that Sequeena....with anyone. Never mind someone you are trying to be intimate with. :hugs:
> 
> Ah yes... and that came about because I was drunk :lol: I should learn NOT to drink. I've never gone into detail about it with him though as I can't quite bring myself to.Click to expand...

I've never really gone into detail. I think it would be too hard on Chris or any man. Some things we just have to burden ourselves. Chris has always been incredibly supportive though. Always amazed me cause of how young he was / is.

And yes...drink is the root of all evil....but sometimes you just cant help but give in :haha:


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> :haha: :haha: Sequeena!!! I was a catholic posh chav. Now I more of a spiritual slightly posh with bit of chav thrown in :haha:
> 
> Lucy what a BEAUTIFUL story!!! Loved reading that. x

Hahahaha!!! :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

I managed to miss a whole page!! Hearty thank you steve is a keeper I am very lucky and he will make the most amazing dad I've alway know that about him one of things I love about him. A secert relationship how exicting you and tim were obviously meant to be together.

CJ I went to a convent school as well.

Sassy it sounds like you had a really rough time and were treated so badly which made me feel sad hate that you went through that but so happy that you found danny and he has treated you well.


----------



## CJSG1977

Sassy your story brought a tear to my eye. Heart warming, tearful and romantic!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Lucy how was your experience in a catholic school?? I nearly called you jucy then haha


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh the holiday was actually tame for things he was capable of, he bit my face in a club one night, I have the scars to prove it! He got his brother to push me in front of a car, he slept with my best friend, and did things I could never even repeat, he is the scum of the earth and guess what? he wrote me a FB msg just after I got married saying how much he loved me and that he could never be happy without me in his life, he said divorce Danny I want you back, no F'ING chance!!!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

hee hee I used to get called juciy all the time by a friend of mine. It was good actually I wasnt catholic but they would take a small percentage of children who were church of england from the local area. My primary school was great I loved it the teachers including the nuns were fab if a little scary but when I moved to the secondary I hated it was all girls where as the primary part was mixed I got bullied quite badly and the teachers were awful and just didnt care so in the end my parents moved me to the local grammar school when I was 13 which was a good thing girls can be very bitchy. How was your experience?


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, i get called Lucy Lastic, Lucifer and LuLo (cos of my married name) 

Do you ever play the turned a different corner game? My husband and i met in a nightclub, and SO many things could have turned out differently and we would never have met - i was going out with 2 male friends and a) i didnt want to go out b) i wanted to go to Old Street, they wanted to go to Kings Cross, and i usually get my own way but for some reason went along with what they wanted. It was 4am and John walked in, and i spotted him within seconds, he was surrounded by girls and i was surrounded by boys, and he walked over and asked if any of them were my bf. I asked him if any of the girls were his gf - and we spent the rest of the night together. We then spent the whole weekend together. I was 32 at the time, and he told me he was 24 but he was 22.

Sassy, your story is similar to mine - nightclub and age lying - and i had a month before split up from a physically and emotionally abusive ex. 

Thanks for the condolences though everyone. Im feeling ok after a bit of a ropey morning today. I know its only early, but this month its my due date (10/10/10) so im a bit anxious anyway - also, i thought this month would be so perfect for that reason, plus a June baby (like me ....and all my family are summer birthdays), i could finish my course in June and do the 2nd year while on maternity leave - i just NEED bfp this month. Yesterday it felt like all my christmas's had come at once. 

eugh.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry your story is similar but sooo glad your mates made you go out and you met your hot Hubby.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Its amazing when you think about the what if factor like sliding doors. Steve and I worked out that there were so many times are paths could of crossed thorugh out my time at university we went to the same pubs/club ect he knew a friend of mine at uni but it took me helping a friend out for us to meet.

I so hope you get your bfp this month I didnt realise your due date was the 10/10/10 mine is the 8/10/10. Steve and I are going away on thurday night going to my parents as I said I didnt want to be in devon on our due date (although I know how lucky I am to be pregnant again) I needed to be away so we're having time with my mum and dad (as my mum will have just come out of hospital she's having a knee op on tues) then we're going to london on sat for the weekend then coming back here on monday. I will be thinking of you on sunday. Keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I was meant to go to Uni not start work. I wouldn't have met Sean if I'd gone though I would have an awesome degree in Egyptology by now :rolleyes: :rofl:

If I'd been my usual self and kept my grudges I could never have forgiven Sean and we wouldn't have got together... and I truly think the second night we went out to say farewell to our friend that was the turning point.


----------



## CJSG1977

Nato...it was obviously meant to be!!!

LucyJ My experience was identical. Primary school was lovely. But secondary the girls were class A bitches and the teachers bullied me just as much! Was awful. My foster parents didnt give a shit so I couldnt talk to them, very alone.


----------



## LucyJ

CJ I am so sorry to hear that you were alone I wish we'd been at the same school we could of looked after each other. :hugs:

It took me a long time to tell my parents but they knew something was up and eventually got it out of me, I was lucky in respect.


----------



## sequeena

I am off to find the second free ic test I had in the post. I am annoyed with this random bleed. I don't think I am still pregnant but will test just to get it over with!


----------



## NatoPMT

it is an odd CD day to have a bleed


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Let us know how you get on Sarah.xxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh why did I waste my free fred!!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/037-4.jpg?t=1286128804

Bloody hell :rolleyes:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Is it negative? I can't see!!!xx


----------



## sequeena

Yeah it's negative, at least it looks like it is. I hate boots frer no matter how you look at it there's a shadow, the windows are too small!! Going to take apart in a minute.


----------



## msarkozi

wow, that was a lot to catch up on. Thank you all for sharing your wonderful stories. 

Sass - your story made me tear up. I am so sorry you were in such an abusive relationship!!! I wish horrible things upon that man for hurting you the way he did. I am so glad things worked out between you and Danny. You two were meant for each other :hugs:

I think Gord had me when he called me a pretty lady. I had never actually heard those words from a guy before. 

My last real relationship had ended 8 years prior to me meeting Gord. I was in my first year of College, and I came home for the Christmas holidays. A guy I had a crush on before leaving for College was now single, and apparently he had a thing for me. We hooked up on New Year's Eve, and we had a great relationship. We were so in love with each other, and we never spent a day apart the time I was home for summer break. Then once I left to go back to College in the fall again, things started to go sour. He wouldn't return my calls and we randomly talked. I told me friends I wanted to end it with him, but they wouldn't let me until I was home for Christmas break again and so I could do it in person. Well, he acted fine then....a month later, my mom told me on the phone that she heard Chris and I broke up, and I was like what?! a week later I got a letter in the mail from him ending it!! COWARD!! Then I found out that he was cheating on me since I had left in the fall, and he got the girl pregnant!!!! I was ruined from relationships for a long time. He and his girlfriend continued to terrorize me for the next few years, it was awful. I was in such a bad place after the breakup, that I ended up going out and partying a lot, and sleeping around. I know it's not the way to deal with things, but it worked and made me feel a lot better. I had no trust in men!

I was so happy to finally meet a guy like Gord....I have never heard someone tell me so many times in a day how much he loves me, or tells me everyday that I am beautiful.


----------



## LucyJ

Mel I'm so sorry you went through that men can be such shits I think sometimes when you've been in a really shitty relationship you really appreciate when you find a man who treats you right and loves you for you.

My mum always used to say to me "you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find you prince" I think it sounds like we all have found ours.

I was very wary of the relationship with steve despite us being friends before I was always expecting something to go wrong or for him to find someone better when he told me he loved me it took me several months before I could say it back to him as I was convinced once I said it he would hurt me crazy now because I know he never would he always tells me how much he loves me how beautiful I am even when I look rough as hell. The first thing he ever said to me before I really knew him was that I had a beautiful smile it really touched me as I dont like my smile.


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - it took me several months as well before I could say the words back to Gord. I think we sometimes put up too much of a guard out of fear (not that I think that is a bad thing). I'm just glad it worked out for all of us :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah all this mushy talk is LUSH!!! Chris is always telling me he loves, at first I used to say why the need to say it so often....what was he hiding? Now I realise that he just feels it in his heart to say it. We never go to bed without a kiss or cuddle even if we argue (unless its a bad one LOL). And when its not too hot we will go to sleep in contact even if its our little fingers crossed or feet touching.

Sorry Sequeena hunni! Take it out of the case to be sure!!! Have you started bleeding a lot? You might wanna get a check up if it carries on. Hopefully its just random.

:hugs: Melissa. Men can be such assholes but it appears that you and the rest of us have our MAN now.


----------



## sequeena

No other bleeds, still got that dull ache in my stomach though :wacko:

Took it out of the case and it's a clear :bfn:


----------



## CJSG1977

It does look negative hunni :-(


----------



## sequeena

It's ok! I didn't think I was just wondering what that random bleed was.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel - I am so sorry your ex was so horrible, I'm glad Gord is there for you now.xxxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

so much to catch up on! you all seem to have such wonderful OHs! We're a bunch of lucky women :) I am sorry some of you had to deal with shitty exes, but I think it's true that it just makes you appreciate the good ones and recognize when someone is worth your time!

Just a side note, after I randomly took the ov test and got a smiley face on Friday, I also had a significant temp increase this morning. I usually run kinda cold (like 96.8-97) before ovulation, but this morning it was all the way up to 98.6! Does anyone know if this is a good indication that I have OK progesterone levels, or is that too difficult to tell by temp alone?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Amy, I have no idea to be honest, hopefully one of the other girls can help you.xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

sorry Amy, I have no idea either. Hope all is well with you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Amy it is too hard to say based on one temp. That being said, it is promising. Two more days of high temps will confirm ovulation. Also the bigger the difference between pre o and post o temps the better. It shows a good clear progesterone production.


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks girls :) so much for trying to be relaxed this cycle. ha.


----------



## CJSG1977

I agree with you heart. You need 3 high temps and the bigger the difference the better. Progesterone is known to increase body temp and as long as they stay high (and hopefully go triphasic) then it should mean you ov. But never take one temp alone....and BD for a couple more days to cover your bases.


----------



## Megg33k

First... I LOVE LOVE LOVE hearing how everyone met! Some of your stories brought tears to my eyes!!! So sweet! And also so infuriating that some of you have been treated so badly in the past! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> Luce, i get called Lucy Lastic, Lucifer and LuLo (cos of my married name)
> 
> Do you ever play the turned a different corner game? My husband and i met in a nightclub, and SO many things could have turned out differently and we would never have met - i was going out with 2 male friends and a) i didnt want to go out b) i wanted to go to Old Street, they wanted to go to Kings Cross, and i usually get my own way but for some reason went along with what they wanted. It was 4am and John walked in, and i spotted him within seconds, he was surrounded by girls and i was surrounded by boys, and he walked over and asked if any of them were my bf. I asked him if any of the girls were his gf - and we spent the rest of the night together. We then spent the whole weekend together. I was 32 at the time, and he told me he was 24 but he was 22.
> 
> Sassy, your story is similar to mine - nightclub and age lying - and i had a month before split up from a physically and emotionally abusive ex.
> 
> Thanks for the condolences though everyone. Im feeling ok after a bit of a ropey morning today. I know its only early, but this month its my due date (10/10/10) so im a bit anxious anyway - also, i thought this month would be so perfect for that reason, plus a June baby (like me ....and all my family are summer birthdays), i could finish my course in June and do the 2nd year while on maternity leave - *i just NEED bfp this month. Yesterday it felt like all my christmas's had come at once. *
> 
> eugh.

That's precisely how I felt with the IUI... I hope you get the outcome you need! :hugs:



pregoinnorge said:


> so much to catch up on! you all seem to have such wonderful OHs! We're a bunch of lucky women :) I am sorry some of you had to deal with shitty exes, but I think it's true that it just makes you appreciate the good ones and recognize when someone is worth your time!
> 
> Just a side note, after I randomly took the ov test and got a smiley face on Friday, I also had a significant temp increase this morning. I usually run kinda cold (like 96.8-97) before ovulation, but this morning it was all the way up to 98.6! Does anyone know if this is a good indication that I have OK progesterone levels, or is that too difficult to tell by temp alone?

The girls are right... on temp isn't enough. Keep going!


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - If you're okay with it as is, I'll just upload your banner. I mean, if YOU don't think it needs tweaked, then I'll leave it be. It is yours! LOL Its on the laptop, so I'll do it in a minute.


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone! Hey, Amy, nice to hear from you. It sounds like you ovulated, hope you got some good :sex: in!

Mel, sorry you had a bad experience with you ex. It really does make you appreciate what you have. And you ARE pretty so I'm glad he tells you. :)

Sarah, so strange about the bleed. I hope it goes away soon. :hugs:

Well, I had a strange day. My dad talked to his daughter and she found me on Facebook. I looked at her photos and can see the resemblance. It's very surreal. She said she's excited to have a sister and I sent her a nice message...so we'll see what happens. I feel so weird, I have completely forgotten about being in the 2ww and that I have a doc appt this week to discuss my cycles!


----------



## Megg33k

I can't wait to hear how things go with the new sister, Allie! So exciting, even if a bit weird! :hugs:

Hearty - Here's your banner... I would still be happy to make changes if you want anything done to it!

https://i56.tinypic.com/6f5d2b.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i56.tinypic.com/6f5d2b.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much, Megg. I honestly don't know what I'd do without you girls. So far you're the only ones I've told other than my best friend. It means so much to be able to share things with you all. :hugs:

The banner looks awesome!!


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to upload what I have so far for you, CJ. I'd be happy to change anything you like. Just let me know!

https://i56.tinypic.com/aovn1d.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i56.tinypic.com/aovn1d.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg I love your logo's , I think CJ will love that.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato - I done this test just for you (and because I miss POAS), this is the reason I don't pee on IC I always go with free fred first! Girls please don't say I'm pregnant as I am 100000000% sure that I'm not!
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 23









030.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 20









031.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Nato - I done this test just for you (and because I miss POAS), this is the reason I don't pee on IC I always go with free fred first! Girls please don't say I'm pregnant as I am 100000000% sure that I'm not!

Uhm... If THAT is an evap on your IC... then you need to NEVER use one again! Because that's positive!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha Megg I'm not pregnant hun!! I took this pic after 3 minutes, I've literally only just done it, this is why I don't use them as I always think I'm pregnant!xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Haha Megg I'm not pregnant hun!! I took this pic after 3 minutes, I've literally only just done it, this is why I don't use them as I always think I'm pregnant!xxxxx

I didn't say you were... I said the test was positive! :haha: I understand that you KNOW you're not pregnant... but THAT is a positive result. I'm saying your tests are shite! :rofl: NEVER USE THEM AGAIN!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Phew ok, yep that's why I dont use them! Stupid tests!xxx


----------



## vickyd

Wow Sass, great experiment! Ive never used these tests! Always predictor or clearblue for me.
It was so nice waking up to all your hook up stories! Hearty i especially liked yours, secret affairs are so hot!!! I had one of those in Uni the only difference being that as soon as we went public we both lost interest!!!!!!!
My story is not as romantic, Ive known Alex since i was 14! We both summered at the same place and we were really good friends. Alex was in a long term relationship from the age of 17 and i was away in England for Uni. When i moved back for good, he had just split up from his long term girlfriend. We started going out for drinks alone and we realised we were attracted to eachother and that we had a great time together. One night we made out and were together ever since!

Today i skipped work! Im a bundle of nerves for my scan today and couldnt deal with going to work on top....Tonight i have to go to this event for my father who is running for counsil in November. I really hope my scan is ok so i can be there for him...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww cute story Vicky, I;m excited for your scan today I hope it all goes well. Please share pictures with us.xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I still think the scan will be fine! Batting 1000, remember? :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

I hope so!!! I guess im just feeling a bit overemotional as nect week would have been baby electras first birthday...


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! That makes PERFECT sense, honey! Take a deep breath and try to feel us there with you holding your hand! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Vicky - good luck at the scan today and come back armed with piccys to share. I know its hard but try to relax as everything is going to be fine, i have a good feeling about October for us TTCAL girls :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

My doc never gives me pics...Maybe ill demand a dvd since i havent got a scanner at home.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I will be thinking of you today hope your scan goes well I'm sure it will :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Hello ladies
sooo much to catch up on, it took me 2 days to read it all. A few things stood out, swapping Christmas rituals, and stories on how you met your OH's, aww! 

and most importantly stupid f#cking IC's nato! :hugs: Hugs for you hun....I was sooo excited for you, then gutted for you sweetie :(

Vic good luck at your scan today hun :hugs:

Allie Wow, what fantastic but shocking news that was! A sister :happydance: I hope all goes well with it hun

Sassy Omg the story about your ex made me want to hunt him down, men(loose term) like that make me want to vomit..urrgh! I'm so glad you have the right man now and you are obviously so happy, you deserve it chick. and the IC!!!!! omg they strike again.....I think I'll throw mine in the bin, I agree frer's are much better and they give a better line earlier :shrug:

Hearty those boots are lush...I love sexy heeled boots, I bet they look gorgeous on you. As for the situation at work, that is so difficult for you, I hate that the triggers are all around us, and sometimes I feel we can't escape them, it's hard. I believe I too have some PTSD and am usually triggered by newborns, baby clothes and pregnant women...but strangely not all the time, I think it depends on how I'm feeling any particular day. Sometimes I have to go about my day almost wearing blinkers so I can't see the triggers. I have been suffering with panic attacks, but these are much less lately, except for the massive one I had 2 weeks ago. There were 2 babies at the gym this morning, and one was intently staring at me, it was really uncomfortable for me, in the past I would have chatted to him, but I just couldn't do it.

Meg I'm sorry I haven't caught up with your journal yet, so I don't know the full latest, I'm sorry you've had a hard time, but I'm sure it won't last much longer for you chicka, 1st November isn't far away, and you'll be on the IVF train......all the way to baby town :D

I Know i've missed loads out, but I've read so much I just can't remember it all!!!

I met my DH in a hotel bar (the Hilton, no less!!) I was stood chatting with my BFF, and she popped off to the ladies and asked me to hold her drink. A crowd of people came past me and as I didn't want to spill our drinks I stepped backwards out of the way, right onto DH's foot :haha: I was wearing 4" heels....and I think it hurt him lol! I stumbled and he caught me :blush: I thanked him, and apologised and we got to chatting, and the rest is history really. We were both going through a divorce at the time, and the last thing I was looking for was a relationship, I was just concentrating on being a good single mother to my DS, his father abandoned us so I had to be mum and dad. On the first anniversary of the day we met we got married, My DS and I had moved in with him a mere 10 weeks after meeting, we just knew we were right for each other and that it would work out, and 15 years of togetherness proves that we weren't wrong about that :) He adopted my DS 2 years later. He is a hell of a guy, and I love him with all my heart, he never even looks at other women, I'm the only one for him. I feel really blessed to have found him. I was treated very badly by my exH and didn't think I could trust any man ever again...well Glenn saw that as a challenge, and proved me wrong :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait for the update post-scan, Vicky!

Great story, Sparkly! Love that! 4" heels? You mad woman!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww sparkly I love that story, sooo cute. What a wonderful man for adopting your son, do they get on well??xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Meg lol - i usually just stick to the 3" heels these days, they kill me with my sciatica....but they look fabuooolous darlin'!!!!

Sassy - They get on brilliantly well, Ben was only just turned 2 when we met, so he is the only man he has ever called Dad :) his father isn't allowed contact with him...it's a long story!


----------



## LucyJ

Sparkly what a lovely story sounds like you hubby is a real keeper and I'm glad that your son has a dad that is there for him. I love that you had 4 inch heels on I love heels as well!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww that's lovely, I'm pleased that your son had your hubby.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly lovely story! Its good to know that men like your's still exist today....
Ive been bad....had 4 ciggies and now i feel like ive jinxed myself as i promised i would never smoke again after my good 7 week scan...


----------



## pregoinnorge

when is your scan vicky? isn't it today? sorry, i haven't been able to catch up on everyone comments! You girls are active!


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck with your scan today Vicky! I am sure all is well, and I can't wait for you to tell us all the great details. 

Sparkly - it sounds like you found your perfect guy. It's funny how love finds you when you aren't looking for it.


----------



## Megg33k

When is the scan, Vick? I know its very soon!


----------



## heart tree

Megg I love the banner! After I saw a picture on CJ's I thought I would like a picture too. Didn't think of it before. I don't want to be a pain so if you can't I love it as is. But if you can, I'd love a tree in it. They've always represented strength and groundedness for me. 

Sparks, your story is adorable! 4 inch heels sound painfully sexy! No wonder you lured him in!

Vicky, I've been thinking about you since last night. I hope everything is perfect. Stop smoking ciggies now. Don't make me come to Greece and take them from you. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg I love the banner! After I saw a picture on CJ's I thought I would like a picture too. Didn't think of it before. I don't want to be a pain so if you can't I love it as is. But if you can, I'd love a tree in it. They've always represented strength and groundedness for me.
> 
> Sparks, your story is adorable! 4 inch heels sound painfully sexy! No wonder you lured him in!
> 
> Vicky, I've been thinking about you since last night. I hope everything is perfect. Stop smoking ciggies now. Don't make me come to Greece and take them from you. xoxo

Of course I can! No problem! Is the size okay? That was another of my concerns. Can I make it a bit wider (left to right) to fit the tree in?


----------



## heart tree

You are awesome! You can do whatever you want size wise.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Grrrr if I recieve one more message saying I'm pregnant I'm going to thumb someone!

Rant over......................................for now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, let it out Sass! :hugs: just tell the people to f**k off! :)


----------



## heart tree

Whose telling you this Sass?


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy you ok? Let it all out rant away thats what we're here for.

Thinking of you Vicky xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I won't name and shame but I had a few private msg's, just annoying as I know I'm not pregnant! My own fault for posting the pics I supose but wanted to show IC are crap, oh well!xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

am i allowed to laugh Sassers? the whole point is that you were demonstrating how you get what looks like a positive when you are blatantly not 

is that 3 diff tests or 3 pics of the same? how many did you take to get that pretend positive? 

brilliant experiment - and stupid bloody IC's. I know now i will never be able to trust them again. I got 2 positives last month, and one this month. And im still without child. 

Vic has her appointment at 6, but not sure if she meant 6 her time, which would be 4 my time. So in short, im no help at all. 

Got another bfn this morning, anyone who wants to ferret through my chart and tell me if it still looks good or not is more than welcome


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Don't make me come to Greece and take them from you. xoxo

i will go to greece, take them off her and smoke them myself. job done.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato, sorry it's still a BFN....I hope it changes for you!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Mel, im off to paint the bathroom in a sulk x


----------



## yogi77

holy crap ladies, you were chatty this weekend....I'll post next week because that's how long it's going to take me to catch up!!! :rofl: 

Ok I'm going to catch up as quick as I can....just wanted to say good luck Vicky can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## msarkozi

do you know when you are due for AF? I wish everyone could just get their BFP's, as you all deserve it so much!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Laugh away Nato!!! That's 3 pics of one test not 3 tests I didn't want to experiment that much!!xx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy that is so annoying sorry to hear that but it was a very interesting experiement just shows those tests aren't reliable.

Nato I am so sorry but really hope you do get your BFP.

Hi yogi how are you?


----------



## NatoPMT

i am not laughing now. i have started painting what i thought was steel grey, turns out to be lilac. 

thanks Luce, think im out this month - onto the attempt for a July baby now. Will be thinking of you on Thursday - wont be a nice week for us


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oops, how did you mange to get the wrong colour?? What you painting??xxx


----------



## yogi77

ok hopefully all caught up (somewhat)...

Nato sorry about the BFN that sucks...I have a pile of IC's to use and I've never used them before...I'll have to look out for evaps. I have a couple of free freds too but I won't use them unless I think I see a line and want to be sure.

Lucy your positive IC's scare me!!! I don't want to get evaps like that and then do a free fred and get a negative...stupid IC's!!!

Allie that is so exciting about you having a sister!!! Something to take your mind off of TTC and the obsessive 2ww symptom spotting!!

I love reading everyone's stories about how they met and engagement stories!! If it's not too late I'll share our engagement story!!

DH and I love to go lake fishing whenever we have a free weekend...we have so many lakes around here and it's so beautiful and I always out-fish him :D. Anyways on the day he proposed we were out fishing and I had NO idea it was coming at all...out in the middle of the lake he turned the motor off and I thought it had died...I was like UH OH...then he got down on one knee (in the boat!!!) and my first thought was 'OMG OMG OMG he better not be joking'....hahah don't know why I thought that...then he pulled the ring in the box out of his fishing backpack and popped the question!!! It was perfect...he said he had originally wanted to tie the ring to the end of my fishing line (he used to put my worms on for me so I would have thought he was putting a worm on) ...and then toss the line over the side for me to find it....but he got worried that he wouldn't tie it on good enough and the ring would fly off and sink to the bottom!! :rofl:

Then he asked me if I wanted to go back to town so we could call all our family and friends or keep fishing...and I said KEEP FISHING and he told me he knew he made the right choice if I wanted to keep fishing haha. I am 32 and DH is 29. We dated for a year and a half before getting engaged.

We had a great weekend in Victoria...DH coaches a rep hockey team from town and they had 2 games in Victoria this weekend...I went along because I used to live there for 7 years and love it there...and for the shopping. oh and I also enjoy watching the games!! And they won both! I got a new hoodie and a Fossill wallet that I've been eyeing up for a while now...


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> Oops, how did you mange to get the wrong colour?? What you painting??xxx

wrong colour is husbands fault, its called 'steel' but he didnt get a tester and on the wall it looks lilac. So i just got a dark midnighty grey and mixed it with off white, forgetting i needed the off white to touch up the ceiling - i just tried to use what was left on the lid to touch up the ceiling and im not tall enough so i dropped the fully loaded paintbrush on my face. 

this is why im not allowed near paint brushes


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Nato, oops!!x


----------



## LucyJ

> wrong colour is husbands fault, its called 'steel' but he didnt get a tester and on the wall it looks lilac. So i just got a dark midnighty grey and mixed it with off white, forgetting i needed the off white to touch up the ceiling - i just tried to use what was left on the lid to touch up the ceiling and im not tall enough so i dropped the fully loaded paintbrush on my face.
> 
> this is why im not allowed near paint brushes

:rofl::rofl: got a great image in my head now!! 

I always do testers I drove steve nuts when we were decorating our living room as we tried so many different colours before I found the right one once I found the right colours I could picture what the room would look like but I went though several colours I was just as bad with curtains!!


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, lol @ getting pregnancy messages...yeah, those even looked negative to me. I can never see a line! I need it to be really obvious.

Good luck today, Vicky! Thinking of you. 

Nato sorry about the BFN. 

I will read Sparkly's and Yogi's OH stories when I get home. I'm always nervous to go on here at work as I'm not really meant to!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Nato! it sounds like you are having a rough day! :hugs:

Yogi - I love your proposal story! I love fishing too :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thank you Allie, so glad you can't see it!

OMG gilrs can you imagine if I actually was, I would have alot of apologizing to do :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

You would have SO much apologizing to do, Sas! LOL For the record, I really didn't mean to even insinuate that I thought you were pregnant... just that the test was positive when it shouldn't be! I know how desperately you wanted but avoided sex... So, I know you aren't, honey! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Sassy!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We didn't avoid sex but we did use something so I can't be!xxx


----------



## yogi77

Would it be immaculate conception Sassy??? Or dry hump conception? :rofl:

Mel that's awesome that you guys fish too...I bet the fish are WAY bigger where you are than here...they don't get very big on the Island!


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy, I would be so happy if it was true! It would be your little miracle :)

Yogi - really?? We do get some good sized fish for sure, but it's mostly jack. Gotta go to the deep water lakes for trout, but we do have some nice walleye as well. I never got to go fishing this year, and it was kinda sad! My dad took me on a fly in fishing trip last year, and it was a blast. It was just my dad and I that went...7 days of fishing on a huge lake all to ourselves! Good Time!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha yes it totally would be! xxx


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls!
The scan went well! Everything is ok, bubs measuring 17w5d! I had a large choco bar and a lucozade 20 minutes before going in so that id be able to see some movement and rest my fears a bit. Doc switched the scan to 4d and i got to see baby girl move her hands so i feel a bit better. He assured me that everything looks good!
I went to my fathers event and now im absolutely shattered! I wanna go to bed now!
Love you all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

that is fantastic news Vicky!!! so it's a girl for sure?! that is awesome! so happy for you! have you been thinking about names at all?


----------



## heart tree

Yay Vicky!!! I'm so pleased to hear the news. Congratulations!


----------



## yogi77

Congrats Vicky! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

oh thats wonderful news Vic, im completely delighted for you and your daughter (omg!!) and your oh of course

brilliant idea about the lucozade - i bet she's disco dancer in the making

massive congrats x

(pmsl at having to apologise for all stroppily denying a bfp - i would so love that)


----------



## LucyJ

Oh vicky that is fantastic news I am just so happy for you :happydance:

I little girl thats so lovely congratulations you must be so happy do you have any names picked out?

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

YAY Vicky that is amazing news, I am so so so happy for you. A little girl how lovely, your not that far behind Mel then?? How exciting.xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah Vicky thats wonderful!! You must be so relieved!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Nato sorry its still BFN darlin! Not over yet!!!

Sparkly...Beautiful story!! x

Sass...what a cool experiment. Sorry your getting bugged!

Megg, I'm going to look at that image now as couldnt see it for some reason, darn laptop.

Hope I havent missed anything.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks everyone!!!!!
We have been thinking about Vasiliki which is the female version of my dads name or Lydia which has no meaning but is a pretty name.

Nato i hope shes a little disco chick, im gonna need to feel the movement soon or else ill go all paranoid again!


----------



## msarkozi

Mel and Vicky are only 10 days apart :)


----------



## vickyd

Nato sorry about the bfn chicka....I really hope next month is yours!


----------



## msarkozi

Lydia is a very pretty name...I had it on my list as well....and Vicky, try not to stress out...I still don't feel movement! :(


----------



## CJSG1977

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL MEGG!!! I'm all teary!!! :hugs: Thank you xx


----------



## yogi77

Lydia is a very pretty name!!


----------



## heart tree

Both names are beautiful Vicky. Will you please change your status from "too early to tell" to something a little more fitting?? You're well into the second trimester now and no signs of anything going wrong!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes I have to agree with the other's I love Lydia.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you like it, CJ! :hugs:

Woohoo for a little girl, Vicky! OMG! YOUR DAUGHTER! :yipee: I'm SO happy!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Both beautiful names but Lydia is LOVELY!!! Do change your status too!

Megg I cant get that link to work in my siggy...I've tried many variations and cant see the image.... what am I doing wrong????


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky beautiful names and I agree you need to change your status. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

i am so happy and so excited for you vicky!


----------



## Sparkly

:yipee: Fabulous news Vic, a pink one :happydance::headspin: Lush names you have picked out too x


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Both beautiful names but Lydia is LOVELY!!! Do change your status too!
> 
> Megg I cant get that link to work in my siggy...I've tried many variations and cant see the image.... what am I doing wrong????

What happens when you try?


----------



## vickyd

Guys i cannot change my status yet....My milestone is 22 weeks, the level 2 US. After that i will change i promise!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

So, another month then? Okay! Okay!


----------



## msarkozi

hey Yogi, are you still peeing on a free fred tomorrow???? :)


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Guys i cannot change my status yet....My milestone is 22 weeks, the level 2 US. After that i will change i promise!!!!

Ok doll, I can wait. Not patiently, but I can wait.


----------



## yogi77

hey Mel, I thought I had a couple of free fred's at home, but I don't...I will probably go get a couple this week...I have a bunch of IC's to use up that I ordered after last AF...I peed on one this morning of course, because I am a POAS addict (only 8dpo though) and can see something extremely faint but I am convinced it's an evap, especially after looking at Sassy's IC's!!!! I have never used IC's before...they probably all have evaps!!

I took a picture that I'll post...I just don't want to think it's a faint line when it very likely isn't.


----------



## msarkozi

I'll check it out when I get home from work....too lazy to adjust my computer brightness and change it back again (I have it dimmed because I get a lot of glare from my lights). I really hope it is a start to a BFP!


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, I don't see a line honey. As we know 8 dpo is waaaay too early though. And as we've learned, the ICs are crap! Get yourself a free fred and do it in a few more days. Fx'd for you.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I definately see something and it looks pink to me but personally I wouldn't get my hopes up. Can't wait until you pee on FF.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi sorry sweetie I dont see a line but after sassy experiment I would read to much in just yet it is early wait for a few more days and use a free fred! Fingers crossed for you.

Ok vicky I can wait.


----------



## NatoPMT

yogs Ive been done over 2 months running by those bitches. I'd love it to be the start of a bfp for you, but you need more evidence before you get your hopes up poppet

regardless of whats on that test - eyes crossed for ya!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oops no one trusts IC's after my pic's this morning, perhaps i should pee on a FF :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I think you should, Sassy!!! DO IT!

I see the faint line, but I don't trust it yet! I don't trust much anymore!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hehe Megg you always egg me on you done it last time I was pregnant! I don't have any in thank god!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I know, right? GET SOME!!!


----------



## Megg33k

CJ - Maybe this works better?

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5051789029_f0588dc43a_m.jpg

Code (remove the *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5051789029_f0588dc43a_m.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## yogi77

thanks ladies, I knew it was too early yet to POAS but I still do it...why??? It makes no sense. 

Sassy if you pee on a free fred and it's positive but you KNOW you aren't pregnant, then that will leave us with nothing to trust but bloods!!! lol


----------



## Megg33k

I figure its only a matter of time before we can't trust blood anymore too!


----------



## vickyd

You guys whats the point of these tests???? If you cant trust them then why take them???
Yogi i saw a pink line but hey what do i know?

Thanks for being patient guys!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! My coordinator called to say that she's called in my Provera herself... Pharmacy says not so much! WTF?! :hissy:


----------



## CJSG1977

So I take the asteriscs out??? I hope I spelt that right.... LOL

I agree after Sassy's experiment I would test in a few days...but I have used those I have NEVER had a false positive. In fact I have never had a pos on them as I never used them when I was last pregnant LOL.

Go on Sassy!!! TEST TEST TEST :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

Sometimes megg you can't even trust bloods my mum's friend was 5 months pregnant before she got a positive blood test and all the sticks she peed on all came up negative a rare case I'm sure but really odd.


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> So I take the asteriscs out??? I hope I spelt that right.... LOL
> 
> I agree after Sassy's experiment I would test in a few days...but I have used those I have NEVER had a false positive. In fact I have never had a pos on them as I never used them when I was last pregnant LOL.
> 
> Go on Sassy!!! TEST TEST TEST :rofl:

Yes, you have to take the asterisks out!


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Sometimes megg you can't even trust bloods my mum's friend was 5 months pregnant before she got a positive blood test and all the sticks she peed on all came up negative a rare case I'm sure but really odd.

SEE!?! Proof that blood lies too! :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

How are we girls? My laptop has died :( I'm on Sean's and it's such a pain in the arse!!! It's completely different and he uses google chrome whereas I used firefox.

I hate technology!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I use Chrome and OH uses FireFox! :rofl: Funny that! I used FireFox until I tried Chrome! I'll never go back now!


----------



## Allie84

Yogi, I don't see a line bue 8dpo is too early for there to be any sort of line. I don't know why we test so early but we do it anyways...:shrug:. Sometimes I think to myself, well, maybe I got my ov day wrong and I'm really 10 dpo, or something.

Vicky, yay!!! :dance: So happy your scan went well. I love the name Lydia but for the first one I need to know how it's pronounced? 

I'm off to my doc appointment in half an hour to discuss my long cycles post mc. This is the 2nd doctor I'm trying, I hope he at least orders blood tests! The other one said I'm fine and sent me on my merry way.


----------



## msarkozi

good luck Allie!! I hope this doctor gives you some kind of answers!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel. :hugs:

I'm back! I'm getting the 7dpo progesterone in 2 days as well the other basic hormone ones. He definitely thinks my cycles have gotten too long and also doesn't think it's a weight thing. It's all tests I've had before (except progesterone) and he said my prolactin was slightly elevated before. He read my ultrasound results (from April) and said it was all normal. He's going to refer me to the OBGYN if my hormones are out of whack. So, I feel good to be getting something done. Just nervous for results now.


----------



## msarkozi

that's great that he is looking into things for you! Glad you went to see another doctor!


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Allie hun!!!! I'm glad you are on the road to getting some answers and hopefully some solutions along with them!!


----------



## heart tree

I'm glad you found a doctor who is taking you seriously Allie.


----------



## yogi77

That's great Allie!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie that's great, I'm so pleased your Dr is doing something productive and not just fibbing you off. Try not to worry about your results.xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds productive, Allie! :hugs: I hope they get to the bottom of it!

Side note: I've been to Sarah's (Sequeena's) journal... Today was very bad for her and she might be gone for a while. Since she's one of us, I think it would be worth you all taking a look. It hard to read, but she deserves to be heard. This is the post.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Shit Megg that's so sad, poor girl.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Allie great news hun! Hope everything gets sorted real soon!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Shit Megg that's so sad, poor girl.xxx

I know... I'm so upset for her. :cry:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I know, you can just tell from that post how low she is, it was hard to read I hope the doc helps her.xxx


----------



## Razcox

Hard to read but very honest and getting things out there can help with getting better. Hope you stick around hun as we are all here for you to talk to and support you xx


----------



## LucyJ

Megg thanks for letting us know about sarah I have read her journal it was hard reading I really hope the dr's can help and she can come through this I'm sure she will. I know we will all be there for her for whatever she needs.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I am so pleased that you have a dr that is listening to you and doing something that is great news good luck for your tests/results try not to worry about it.

:hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Allie - I'm so glad your doc is taking you seriously, I had a problem with high prolactin levels when I was ttc my DS, i was leaking milk it was very embarrassing. I was referred to a consultant but then found I was pregnant before I got the appointment, so cancelled it. I wish I hadn't as it took me another 8 years before i was finally diagnosed with pcos with a private FS. I had no idea at the time that they could be related.

Vic - I'm looking forward to your status change next month :)....oh! and I hope you've ditched those ciggies for good Mrs.....don't make me come over there to Greece, ya know with the lovely sunshine and gorgeous surroundings....just to tell you off!!! It would interrupt my sunbathing lol!

Sequeena - honey :hugs: I've posted in you journal, I'm thinking of you x


----------



## vickyd

So far ill be expecting Hearty, Nato and Sparkly in the coming month to pry the ciggies from my hands lol!!!! I havent smoked at all since last night,i think ill manage to stay clean although the last week before my 22 week scan will be difficult....


----------



## NatoPMT

dont tempt me Vic. I will be there faster than a speeding bullet

this prolactin thing, i was a bit worried about that as last month i had a bit of what you had sparkly - and i have had it on and off for years but only recently twigged that i should be concerned. Im gonna mention it to my dr


----------



## Sparkly

nato - Yes do that honey it can prevent you from getting pregnant, It took me 2 years to fall with my DS because of it! get a blood test chick, sometimes it can happen when you have recently been preggie.


----------



## LucyJ

Right you can add me to the list as well vicky I'll join the trip to keep those ciggies out of your reach.


----------



## vickyd

The more the merrier!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

a lady I work with told me that her daughter in law's doctor actually told her she could still smoke while pregnant! I was shocked! her son tried to stop her from smoking though, but all he could get her to do was only 3 smokes a day. he gave them to her, so she couldn't take them herself. I just couldn't believe a doctor would actually say that though.


----------



## Megg33k

Some have been known to say that the stress of quitting is worse than just smoking! I don't like some doctors very much.


----------



## msarkozi

nope, me either!


----------



## Razcox

A friend of mine was told the same, she had PCOS and didnt have many periods as well as being told she wasnt going to be able to conceive nautrally so thought nothing about her lack of AF for a few months (she also always used protection). A trip to the doctor for something revealed she was pregnant and already well into her 2nd tri, they said the stress and side effects from quitting were going to do more harm then good and the damage may already have been done so to cut down rather then quit.


----------



## vickyd

Most doctors actually say cut down rather than quit. However its actually easier to quit than to cut down in practice. My doc also agrees that i should be relaxed and if that means smoking a few so be it.


----------



## msarkozi

I think I read as well that the damage is all done in the first trimester


----------



## vickyd

Actually with smoking the damage is done after the fifth month as the one thing it has been proven to cause is ageing of the placenta


----------



## msarkozi

oh really? ok, you need to stop smoking before the 5th month! Please:sad1: (that's as close to a puppy dog look i can get)


----------



## vickyd

I have stopped!!!!! Ive just had a few setbacks.....


----------



## msarkozi

ok, no more set backs!! baby is a fighter and will do great for the duration...i'm so sure of it that i am going to say i promise you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not going to preach. I honestly believe that a single cig here or there is probably better than massive amounts of stress. I don't like people smoking whilst pregnant, and I don't encourage it. But, I believe the stat says something like there is no evidence that less than 3 cigarettes per day does much if any damage. So, that's my official opinion. I'll admit, I have to smoke 1 off and on to deal with panic attacks when I don't have Xanax. If I'm in a full-blown panic attack, the only thing that will bring me down immediately is a cigarette... and I'm not a smoker.


----------



## vickyd

Megg your post made me feel a whole lot better!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good, Vick! :hugs: No reason to sensationalize the logical risk behind it. And I'll never apologize for the ones I have here and there... When I've panicked whilst driving, I can guarantee that a cigarette has saved my life!


----------



## Allie84

Good job not smoking today, Vicky. My mom smoked the whole time she was pregnant with me. I was 4 weeks early and underweight, but perfectly healthy. I have no idea if the two are related. 

Wow, Sarah's situation is so sad. Nato, I thought you posted a super useful post to her and I hope she read it. I hope she gets the help she needs. :(

I can't believe I forgot to mention this but I'm taking the Foreign Service Officer Test today! It's a 3 hour test taken prior to employment with the US Dept of State. I'm getting nervous but I didnt' study much so I'm not that optimistic. If I fail it, I can take it again. So I'm seeing this as a practice run.

Thanks for the well wishes. I'm not stressing too much right now, have so many other things on my mind, but yeah, the prolactin thing is quite annoying. I haven't had leaking breasts or anything, though. He said it was just barely out of range.

I'm also driving 15 hours tomorrow to Colorado for the weekend. We're getting some of our stuff out of storage and seeing friends. So, it's a crazy week for me with nothing to do with ttc. 

Have a good day girlies!


----------



## msarkozi

good luck on your test Allie! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey to all my faves girls,

Vicky - Please add me to the list aswell! Please please don't smoke anymore, you really have to start believing that everything's going to be alright. Think of your gorgeous little girls next time you go to light up.xxx

Have a lovely weekend Allie, it's always nice to have a little break, I love going on a road trip, although for us that's about 3 hours not quite sure how I'd cope with 15 hours!xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie good luck with your test, I hope you pass so you don't have to re-sit.xxx


----------



## yogi77

Good luck today Allie!!

I'm only 9dpo today but did another IC this morning because I may as well use the shitty things up! another evap. I think I'm sticking to FF from now on.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yogi that looks pink to me! Pee on a FF right now pleeeeeaaaassssseeeeeeee.xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

2 wrongs might make a right yogi, get thee to a frer 

this could be exciting.


----------



## msarkozi

yes Yogi, pee on a free fred for us :)


----------



## yogi77

I love free freds and I hate them all at the same time...BFN :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

hang in there Yogi, it might be too early yet....When is AF actually due? in a few more days, maybe we will see a BFP on a free fred :)


----------



## NatoPMT

big hug yogi

you are only 9dpo - loads of time yet, but i know (and everyone on here knows) that disappointment all too well

the bfn doesnt mean much at this dpox


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: yogi


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Boo yogi that's rubbish!

Crappy IC should be banned!!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

IC's are shite! Still time! :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

thanks everyone :hugs:

ugh i hate this feeling


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I haven't had a chance to write today. I did read Sarah's journal and I'm very concerned. I didn't see if she ever wrote back after saying she was vomiting. Nato, I'm glad you were able to offer resources. As a therapist, I feel helpless as I don't know the resources in England. Also, CJ, your post was so honest and amazing. Your offer to reach out to Sarah privately was amazing. I hope she follows up on some of the help and advice offered. 

Yogi, I did see a pink line on the IC. I'm sorry the free fred didn't give you a line. Damn it! I didn't get any lines until 15dpo, so obviously it is still early. I hate ICs now. False hope is the worst kind of hope.

Vicky, my step-father was one of the most amazing pediatricians I ever knew. He was from Spain and had a different approach to pregnancy than most doctors in the US. He believed in things in moderation. If he were still alive, I'd ask him his opinion about the ciggies, but I'm sure he would have said a few aren't going to hurt the baby. He used to encourage the pregnant women coming to his practice to have wine every so often. That is unheard of in the US! He never once got sued for malpractice. I think what's more important is that you try to manage your stress. Do you have any other things that help to manage stress? Whatever it is for you, you need to do in abundance for the next month. 

Not much to report here. Off to have a late lunch. 

xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Hearty, 

just to let you know there is a long post from sarah in her journal she went to hospital sean called an ambulance shes back home now and seems to be doing a bit better.


----------



## CJSG1977

OK in order lol.... you guys probably did see I wrote to Sarah. Her story triggers a nerve in my heart cause i know only too well what its like and would want to help anyone in that situation if I could. It took me a long time to rebuild my life, but with good friends around me, therapy and an understanding that I wasnt a bad person and it wasnt my fault got me through. I hope Sarah gets there one day. So :hugs: to her.

Allie good luck with the test hunni! But like you said yoy can always take it again, but believe you can do it girl!

Yogi...I see the dilema with the IC's but that does look pink to me...and my dongle makes pics look shite so if I can see it... Take a free fred in a few days chickedy!

I agree that if you cut things out of your life completely it can cause more stress, and there is nothing worse than being made to feel guilty for having that glass of wine, or cheeky cigarette. I'm sure Vicky that if it feels right within you to stop then you will. However, with how much you have been worried darlin I would certainly stop if you can...give yourself some peace in that area.

I hope everyone is ok. Obviously a bit of a strange day....

AFM CD12...and OV on the horizon :dance: Then the delightful 2WW. I am SO excited. I dont know why.

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

CJ I think you are an amazing women and I am glad you have been able to come through it, that you had good friends and support to be able to rebuild your life. 

Right to all my lovely ladies I'm off to bed feel a bit naseous and dizzy so going to curl up in bed and hope I sleep :sleep:


----------



## sequeena

Hi guys I'm about and fine just sort of floating at the minute x


----------



## CJSG1977

BIG :hugs: chickedy!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry I've been a bit hit or miss lately... I'm keeping even stranger hours now, it seems! :(


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about the strange hours, Megg. I miss your posts so I am going to have to FB or journal stalk you lol. Maybe your strange hours will mean you're onlline when all of our Brits are on! :)

Sarah, I'm so glad you're safe. Off to read your journal. Sending good thoughts your way.

CJ, :dust: for upcoming ov! Glad you're feeling good.

Sorry about the BFN on free fred, Yogi. It's a crap feeling, but you can still be hopeful as it's early! :hugs:

Luce, I hope had a good night's sleep and feel rested. :hugs:

The exam went okay, I think, though it was looong and my brain is fried tonight. Been emailing my sister (!) a bunch too and it's a lot to take in. She's awesome, and really excited about her new-found family, and flying out for Thanksgiving!! Crazy.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning girls,

I hope your all ok today, mid week thank god! Cannot wait to see the back of this week!

Allie that is fab news about your sister, sooooo exciting that she's flying out for thanksgiving.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Very cool about your sister, Allie! :hugs: Glad the exam went well!!!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: to everyone

Allie that is so exicting about your sister and her coming for thanksgiving. When will you know about your exam fingers crossed you passed I'm sure you did.


:hugs: Sarah

Didn't sleep well again so have slept in this morning feel like I'm being such a lazy cow at the moment and not getting anything productive done. Right must do things today.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Lucy - sorry your not sleeping well hunni!

Glad the test went ok...when will you hear Allie?? And fantastic about your sister. Not so bad is it! x


----------



## Megg33k

I feel the same way, Lucy... Must do things today!

Amanda - Redone! Sorry it took so incredibly long! :hugs: Better?

Small version:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5056351321_83eefca8a7_m.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5056351321_83eefca8a7_m.jpg[*/IMG]

Large version:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5056351321_83eefca8a7.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5056351321_83eefca8a7.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks CJ I just get so hot at night that I have trouble sleeping then once steve goes to work in the morning I end rolling over taking up the whole bed and sleeping as its so much cooler. I'm a supply teacher so when I work is abit all over the place worked three days last week but nothing this week.


----------



## Razcox

Meg thats lovely! Would anyone mind is i pinch it? Think i need a move round on my siggy.


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Meg thats lovely! Would anyone mind is i pinch it? Think i need a move round on my siggy.

Its up to heart tree if she's okay with someone else having it. I'd be happy to make you one of your own if you'd prefer? Any theme, color, pic, words you like... In fact, I'm sure we could use the same words! Maybe the same feel, but a little different? I don't mind, either way. It'll be Amanda's decision. But, I would happily make you one! I enjoy it!


----------



## Razcox

Ok so i have found a couple of quotes i like:

Vitality shows in not only the ability to persist but the ability to start over. ~F. Scott Fitzgerald

...I want to know if you can live with failure
yours and mine
and still stand at the edge of the lake
and shout to the silver of the full moon,
"Yes."...

Think you could do something with one of them? I think i like the second one best at the min . . .


----------



## Megg33k

Sure thing, honey! I will a bit later today! :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Cheers hun x


----------



## Megg33k

Any preference on colors or image/theme? I know you like the curly tree. I could work that in if you like!


----------



## Allie84

Great banners, Megg.

So sorry you're not sleeping well, Luce. Don't worry about being productive, you have every excuse to take it easy! Same with you, Megg, you deserve to be tip top for IVF.

How is everyone today? Wednesday is a late start for the highschool so I get some skiving time at work , hehe. :)

I wonder how Cesca is, haven't heard from her recently. And Cazz...if you're reading this, miss you guys!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good! Hoping to get a few things checked off the to-do list. I mean, none of it is strenuous or anything. If nothing else, I need to burn something to DVD for someone. I'd say more, but its not quite legal! LOL


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hello ladies!

We're back home after our little staycation in Devon. Had a lovely time but I am knackered now! Very very tired.

So what have I missed? Off to read through the billions of pages...


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! Billions of pages, eh? That's got to be an accurate count of how many you've missed! :rofl:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

It actually is! I can't read it all.

I've summised that everyone has ace stories of how they met their OHs (we met on holiday when I was 17, awww), that nato has had some bad luck with BFNs the fuckers, and Vicky's scan went well, yay! Not sure what else has happened!


----------



## msarkozi

I don't think I am quite awake yet, so I don't have anything to say at the moment but wanted to say good morning/afternoon to all the girls


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, gorgeous! Good morning! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Good Morning, Mel!

I felt some cramping last night-6 dpo-but am trying not to get excited since I ovulated so late. I'm just trying to get through the school day so we can start our looong drive. I'm going to miss you guys this week!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't want you gone! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Allie we will miss you too but hope you have a fab time I'm going away tomorrow evening so won't be around much over the weekend either.

I've been slightly productive today have done all the washing that needs doing and now cracking on with the ironing then going to sweep the floors then I think a well deserved nap is in order :haha: 

Glad you had a good time away cesca, put your feet up and relax.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie is ditching us :(


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> Any preference on colors or image/theme? I know you like the curly tree. I could work that in if you like!

I like things like the swirly tree so swilrs are always good and more stylised things like our kennel logo i designed (in Siggy). Colours i like Purples, pinks and silvers. :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Any preference on colors or image/theme? I know you like the curly tree. I could work that in if you like!
> 
> I like things like the swirly tree so swilrs are always good and more stylised things like our kennel logo i designed (in Siggy). Colours i like Purples, pinks and silvers. :flower:Click to expand...

Perfect!


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, you do a great job on the banners. I love the tree in Hearty's as well...so elegant and beautiful. If you are really bored, you can do one for me too:)


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Megg, you do a great job on the banners. I love the tree in Hearty's as well...so elegant and beautiful. If you are really bored, you can do one for me too:)

Thank you! :hugs: I'd love to! :) Like what?


----------



## msarkozi

I have no idea, lol! I like frogs, and butterflies....my favorite color is blue, and I hate pink....I'm pretty easy to please....


----------



## heart tree

Yay Megg, I LOVE the banner! The tree is gorgeous.

I can't post much right now, I have to go meet with two clients today which will take up my whole day.

I'm bummed, I just got my new iPhone and have been able to use B&B just fine on it until last night. Now I can see all of the posts, but the area for me to reply is totally gone!!! WTF???? One of the main reasons I was so excited to have this phone was so I could check in even when I wasn't behind a computer. I'm so upset. I've even tried shutting the phone down and restarting it. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know. 

I'll post my banner later tonight. Thanks again.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Sarah, I'm so glad you are back home and are ok. We're here for you. 

xoxo


----------



## heart tree

I found a way to respond on my phone. It won't let me post a quick reply but at least I can still respond. Phew!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> I have no idea, lol! I like frogs, and butterflies....my favorite color is blue, and I hate pink....I'm pretty easy to please....

I can totally work with that! :)



heart tree said:


> Yay Megg, I LOVE the banner! The tree is gorgeous.
> 
> I can't post much right now, I have to go meet with two clients today which will take up my whole day.
> 
> I'm bummed, I just got my new iPhone and have been able to use B&B just fine on it until last night. Now I can see all of the posts, but the area for me to reply is totally gone!!! WTF???? One of the main reasons I was so excited to have this phone was so I could check in even when I wasn't behind a computer. I'm so upset. I've even tried shutting the phone down and restarting it. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know.
> 
> I'll post my banner later tonight. Thanks again.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Sarah, I'm so glad you are back home and are ok. We're here for you.
> 
> xoxo

Glad you like it! YAY! :hugs: You're very welcome!



heart tree said:


> I found a way to respond on my phone. It won't let me post a quick reply but at least I can still respond. Phew!

:yipee:


----------



## msarkozi

you are talented, so I have faith in you :)


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Cesca!! You certainly have missed a lot LOL.

I'm all excited cause my OPK's are starting to get darker, which means my surge is starting and OV should be due as expected Thurs / Fri (Sat at the latest). I'm SHOW too!!! If I see ewcm this month that will just make me the happiest cause I only had a little bit last month. Only needed preseed once in SMEP...so hopefully I will. Sorry for the info. I'm just mega happy at the minute...must be all the vitamins I'm taking :haha: But even the DH has been rather amorous :haha:

So how is everyone else doing today? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox - I have a "version 1" for you! Let me know if you'd like any changes! :hugs:

Large version:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg[*/IMG]

Small version: 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## msarkozi

CJ - catch that egg girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> Razcox - I have a "version 1" for you! Let me know if you'd like any changes! :hugs:
> 
> Large version:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg
> Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg[*/IMG]
> 
> Small version:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg
> Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg[*/IMG]

Ohh i love the colours but can the writing be a grey to stand out more? and the orange on the tree be silver too?? Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Razcox - I have a "version 1" for you! Let me know if you'd like any changes! :hugs:
> 
> Large version:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg
> Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg[*/IMG]
> 
> Small version:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg
> Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg[*/IMG]
> 
> Ohh i love the colours but can the writing be a grey to stand out more? and the orange on the tree be silver too?? Sorry to be a pain!Click to expand...

I can certainly make the writing grey! No problem! We'll have to see about the orange to silver. That could be tricky! I won't know until I try! Be back shortly with a new product! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Mel... How do you feel about this? Let me know what you'd like to see changed, etc! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







mel_v1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## msarkozi

i love the froggies but I can't really read the writing


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey gorgeous girls,

I have nothing to add but wanted to say Hi.xxxxxx


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies, I don't have much to say either! Very cute banners Megg! I had a rough night last night, crying and crying in the middle of the night at the unfairness of it all. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> i love the froggies but I can't really read the writing

I'll change the color and see if it helps. If not, I'll find a different font!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Hey gorgeous girls,
> 
> I have nothing to add but wanted to say Hi.xxxxxx

Hi! :hi:



yogi77 said:


> Hey ladies, I don't have much to say either! Very cute banners Megg! I had a rough night last night, crying and crying in the middle of the night at the unfairness of it all. :cry:

Oh, honey! It IS unfair! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Razcox - I have a "version 1" for you! Let me know if you'd like any changes! :hugs:
> 
> Large version:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg
> Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg[*/IMG]
> 
> Small version:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg
> Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg[*/IMG]
> 
> Ohh i love the colours but can the writing be a grey to stand out more? and the orange on the tree be silver too?? Sorry to be a pain!Click to expand...
> 
> I can certainly make the writing grey! No problem! We'll have to see about the orange to silver. That could be tricky! I won't know until I try! Be back shortly with a new product! :)Click to expand...

Cool thanks! Dont worry too much if it causes a pain with the orange . . . Also any chance of a couple of swirls in the writing like the other one? LOL sorry i know i am being very demanding!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox... I've tried again! I don't know how you'll feel about the silver in place of the orange. There wasn't really a GOOD way to do it, but I gave it a shot. The writing can easily be changed in any way you see fit though!
 



Attached Files:







razcox_v2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megg33k

Mel... Better? Or do I need a new font? Either is fine with me!
 



Attached Files:







mel_v2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Razcox

yogi77 said:


> Hey ladies, I don't have much to say either! Very cute banners Megg! I had a rough night last night, crying and crying in the middle of the night at the unfairness of it all. :cry:

Aww hun i'm sorry :hugs: i think we all have nights like that. I was reading in the paper about a dole doser with 13 kids and neither work but they had the youngest took off them. Doesnt seem fair she has 13 and i only want the one . . . :growlmad:


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> Razcox... I've tried again! I don't know how you'll feel about the silver in place of the orange. There wasn't really a GOOD way to do it, but I gave it a shot. The writing can easily be changed in any way you see fit though!

I love the silver and the writing looks great :thumbup: Did you read my other post BTW about the swirls? Sorry! :blush:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Yogi I'm sorry, big hugs.

Megg those banner's are fab, shame you can't sell them?xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Razcox... I've tried again! I don't know how you'll feel about the silver in place of the orange. There wasn't really a GOOD way to do it, but I gave it a shot. The writing can easily be changed in any way you see fit though!
> 
> I love the silver and the writing looks great :thumbup: Did you read my other post BTW about the swirls? Sorry! :blush:Click to expand...

Glad you like silver and writing! I hadn't seen the post about the swirls, but I've found it!



Razcox said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Razcox - I have a "version 1" for you! Let me know if you'd like any changes! :hugs:
> 
> Large version:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg
> Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433.jpg[*/IMG]
> 
> Small version:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg
> Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5056957099_0d01990433_m.jpg[*/IMG]
> 
> Ohh i love the colours but can the writing be a grey to stand out more? and the orange on the tree be silver too?? Sorry to be a pain!Click to expand...
> 
> I can certainly make the writing grey! No problem! We'll have to see about the orange to silver. That could be tricky! I won't know until I try! Be back shortly with a new product! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Cool thanks! Dont worry too much if it causes a pain with the orange . . . Also any chance of a couple of swirls in the writing like the other one? LOL sorry i know i am being very demanding!!!Click to expand...

I'll see what I can do with a swirl. That's not so hard... just might make the writing harder to see... I'll check now! :)



Sassy_TTC said:


> Aww Yogi I'm sorry, big hugs.
> 
> Megg those banner's are fab, shame you can't sell them?xxx

Thank you! :hugs: Meh... I do them for fun! I really enjoy it!


----------



## Razcox

Thank you Megg! I really love the banners you do and will have the large on on my siggy with pride! Just got to sort it out a bit to make room - Looks like something has to go!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Just a shame you can't earn for something you love doing, I imagine you would be good at designers logo's and signs etc for companies.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hi sassy :hugs:

Megg your so creative the banners are fantastic.

Yogi massive :hugs: to you I'm sorry you had a rough night your bound to have good and bad days massive :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Lucy,

HAPPY 7 WEEKS!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Just a shame you can't earn for something you love doing, I imagine you would be good at designers logo's and signs etc for companies.xxx

I always thought I might like that... but I majored in the wrong thing during college! :dohh: LOL



Razcox said:


> Thank you Megg! I really love the banners you do and will have the large on on my siggy with pride! Just got to sort it out a bit to make room - Looks like something has to go!

Thank you! Is this better? I'll upload it with the code for you once we have version that you love! I do want you to love it... not just settle! There is a swirl... but you might have to click to make it bigger so you can SEE the swirl. It would be obvious in the full sized one!
 



Attached Files:







razcox_v3.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## msarkozi

sorry you had an awful night Yogi :hugs:

Sass - don't give Megg any ideas about charging us for them :haha:

Megg - thanks :) Can I have the froggies on the other side too???? And I think you should add in there somewhere that it was made by you :)


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> sorry you had an awful night Yogi :hugs:
> 
> Sass - don't give Megg any ideas about charging us for them :haha:
> 
> Megg - thanks :) Can I have the froggies on the other side too???? And I think you should add in there somewhere that it was made by you :)

I'd never charge for them! I swear! LOL

You want the froggies on the right instead? Or the froggies on the right as well? The answer is yes, either way!


----------



## msarkozi

on both :)


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> on both :)

Yes, ma'am! :)

Large:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5057174095_950198e29d.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5057174095_950198e29d.jpg[*/IMG]

Small:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5057174095_950198e29d_m.jpg
Code (no *'s):
[*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5057174095_950198e29d_m.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## msarkozi

yah for froggies!!! i LOVE it :)


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sassy!!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> yah for froggies!!! i LOVE it :)

Just remove the *'s from the code I posted, and it should work fine! :)


----------



## msarkozi

I need help! How do I wrap it so that my disco one is beside the frog one?


----------



## Megg33k

Like this?

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5057174095_950198e29d_m.jpg

[*IMG]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[*/IMG] [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5057174095_950198e29d_m.jpg[*/IMG]

Just copy that, paste it into your sig, and remove the *'s! If you want them in the opposite order, just change which code comes first!


----------



## msarkozi

you betcha! thanks wise one :)


----------



## sequeena

Aww all these banners are so lovely!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Mel I love your sigi.xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

Oh I'm so sad... and I shouldn't even be thinking about ttc right now but a friend on another forum announced she's pregnant... after one month of trying :cry:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Grrr that sucks Sarah.xxx


----------



## sequeena

Sassy_TTC said:


> Grrr that sucks Sarah.xxx

It does but I'm trying to be happy for her as it's not her fault. Some people are just that lucky :(


----------



## yogi77

:hugs: Sequeena, isn't it a terrible feeling...I've been reading new pregnancy announcements on facebook almost daily it feels like...breaks my heart and I feel so gutted. 

Not having a good day today at all because I was sure this cycle would work and I could begin moving on :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> you betcha! thanks wise one :)

Oh crap! The froggies are watermarked! I didn't see that before! It only seems to show up in your siggy! :( I'll try to remove it and re-upload! Damn!


----------



## msarkozi

are you seeing something that I'm not???? lol


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh I don't see it either!xx


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> are you seeing something that I'm not???? lol

I am! I couldn't see it on my other monitor... It was too bright to notice. But, I see it clearly on this laptop! I fixed it!

I beg of you to change it to this code! It will haunt me relentlessly if you don't! LOL

[*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5057979114_3c6d0d9c47_m.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Razcox

Megg i love the version 3! Thanks so much! xx


----------



## Megg33k

You're welcome! I'll upload it and post the code! :) Give me just a sec!


----------



## Megg33k

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5057990282_6ce33604c7.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5057990282_6ce33604c7.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## msarkozi

Meggles, are you losing your mind??? what are you seeing??? lol!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Meggles, are you losing your mind??? what are you seeing??? lol!

With the gray layer over top, you should be able to see what I'm talking about now! There's a faint "x" over the image and a website's name at the bottom that says where it came from. Its to deter people from using the pic without paying them. lol Click to make the image bigger, and then focus on the white space near the bottom froggies' feet!
 



Attached Files:







watermark.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## msarkozi

ok, I see the watermark when you did that.....now I can't say you are losing your mind! lol! the tattoo websites are bad for doing that...as if I am going to pay for the design!! I have my ways around it to get it without paying :)


----------



## Megg33k

Exactly! So, I made the watermark go buh-bye! :) It was important! As soon as I saw it, it started driving me nutso! LOL Have you switched it out so that I can remove the old one?


----------



## msarkozi

lol, yes I switched it already....did it not change?


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm on the computer where I couldn't seen the water mark before. So, I couldn't tell! LOL I'm sure it did!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl:


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone :happydance:

I love all these new sigs, Megg you are one very clever lady.

Nato - how have you been sweetie? Did you get your results back from the blood tests? All ok I hope. I'm 10dpo today and pretty sure I'm out this month, the only last bastion of hope is that my temp is quite high 37.4ish for the last 3 days, but I've got the worst swollen glands and sore throat so could just be ill I guess. oh well, roll on next month. I'm not going to be sad this time with AF, I've promised the OH.

Hope you all have a lovely day.... x


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys!
Ive been reading your posts just havent had anything interesting to say lol!

I told my boss at work that im preggo yesterday, he seemed happy but at the same time started worrying how much maternity leave im gonna take. 

Today my sis will meet up with her ex to go to vodafone to seperate their phones, so looks like ill have a long nite of crying!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, that's unfortunate for your sis! I hope its not TOO hard on her! :( But I suspect it will be!

:dohh: at your boss only thinking of how much time you'll want! I'm awfully excited for you, if its all the same to you!


----------



## LucyJ

Pleased you've told your boss Vicky sorry he only thought about maternity leave.

Thats going to be hard for your sister hope she gets through it all as best she can.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

So we discussed the leave again. I will get 56 days before i give birth and 64 days after. If i want more time after it will be with a decrease in salary. Nice eh????


----------



## msarkozi

OMG!! that is such a rip off Vicky! I can start my maternity leave up to 8 weeks before the baby is born, and I get a full year off from the day I start mat leave. I plan on taking medical leave though for at least a month before my due date, so then my mat leave wouldn't actually start until my due date, or the baby is born (which ever comes first). My company continues to pay me for the first 6 weeks after the baby is born, and then I am on unemployment for the rest of the time.


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm sorry your boss just thought about money!! Typical. I can't believe thats all your getting. I hope it will be ok for you.

Megg is indeed fantastic with the siggys!! I love mine. And as today is OV day...I hope to add baby #1 to a banner very soon.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## vickyd

This is the standard leave from the government. Anything more is up to the employer. 
Unfortunately Mel, i cant afford a pay cut at the moment so ill be back after this minimum leave. Thankfully my mom will be taking care of beba cause i defo couldnt afford a nanny!!!


----------



## msarkozi

that is really too bad Vicky! And I totally understand, I wouldn't be able to afford a paycut or a nanny either. I will have problems trying to find a babysitter when it is time for me to go back to work. That is good that your mom can help you out when you return to work


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. Haven't had a lot of time to post. Feeling out of sorts and a little sorry for myself at the moment. Lots of stuff going on in my brain right now. None of it is good. Sigh. 

I am meeting up with a girlfriend tonight to go shoe shopping for her wedding. I'm sure I'll end up buying some shoes too. Retail therapy and good friends always help to lift my mood. 

Megg I'll add the banner today. The site was down last night when I went to do it. 

Vicky 3 months is the standard maternity leave in the US after baby is born. Most women I know work until a week before birth. My agency doesn't offer paid maternity leave at all! I can take 3 months unpaid and I would have to use all my vacation time before I take unpaid leave. Talk about a shitty deal! Not that I'm feeling hopeful today that I'll ever get to take that leave. 

Where's Nato? 

Sarah I know how awful it feels to hear about someone else's pregnancy. After all you've been through it is the last thing you need. You are clearly a strong woman and a survivor. You will get through this. 

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday. 

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sorry you're feeling negative, Hearty! Anything you want to talk through? Or, not so much? Just know we're here for you if and when you need us! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty, that really sucks. I am thankful for living in Canada! Hope you enjoy shoe shopping :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Hearty, I work for a medical school and we don't get paid leave either. We have to use our sick or vacation time if we have it.


----------



## Sparkly

Hi ladies
vic - so glad you've told your boss about your pregnancy, bit of a bummer on the maternity leave though
mel - when's your scan hun?...i can't wait to hear all about it
hearty - I sorry your feeling low honey :hugs: we all know that feeling, we're here if you need to rant, or just chat
nato - I echo what hearty said.....where are you chick????

I'm sorry if I've missed any of you other ladies, i have a rubbish memory, hope everyone is ok :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Do any of you ladies know Hedgewitch (aka Sam)?


----------



## msarkozi

scan is at 3:15 this afternoon....just under 4 hours to go now


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo!!! :)


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> Do any of you ladies know Hedgewitch (aka Sam)?

The name rings a big fat bell yeah.


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies know Hedgewitch (aka Sam)?
> 
> The name rings a big fat bell yeah.Click to expand...

She's had her little Aggie @ 34+2 by c-section today... Aggie is 5lb3oz and breathing on her own! After all her losses and the still birth of LM... I'm SO excited for her that you'd think it was my baby! :cloud9:


----------



## AK2010

good luck mel!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to hear about it :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Megg that's fab news.xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck mel.

I have reverted to eating like a child this week. I can't get enough of chocolate mousse, biscuits, cheesy puff crisps and drinking fanta!

My husband is horrified. He is so paranoid about me getting overweight after the pregnancy (whole other thread/issue - knob!) I think he's trying to nip it in the bud now! But I had vegetables with my dinner and was gagging whilst eating courgette!


----------



## Sparkly

Good luck Mel :hugs:

Great news about your friend and her baby Meg :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

prgirl_cesca said:


> My husband is horrified. He is so paranoid about me getting overweight after the pregnancy *(whole other thread/issue - knob!)* I think he's trying to nip it in the bud now!


Wow! There's a whole lot I feel I could say about that, but then I am premenstrual ......I think you put it quite eloquently :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Cesca I would tell you DH to jump off a cliff, (can you tell I'm premenstrual aswell)!!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Cazza,

I hope your ok lovely, miss you.xxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Mel. 

Looks like we have a newcomer. Hi AK, tell us about yourself. 

Megg it is nice to hear good stories like your friend's. She deserves it. 

Cesca you should be eating more! That's half the fun of being pregnant LOL! 

I saw Nato make an appearance in the 35+ forum. 

My mood today has to do with a lot of things. Last year on October 10 my father was riding his bicycle with his bike club. He just finished a 50 mile tide and was riding back to his car. A kid in a gas powered go cart lost control in a parking lot and ended up in the street. He hit my father so hard that my dad did several flips before landing on his head. His helmut saved his lifebarely. He suffered a severe traumatic brain injury and was in the hospital for months. It was two days before my birthday last year. I spent my bday crying and thinking my father was going to die. Little did I know that a month later I would be pregnant again only to lose it. And then obviously go on to lose my third not that long after. My bday is on Tuesday and I was just thinking about all the loss in my life. My father is alive but different. His memory isn't great and he's had a few seizures. He'll probably have dementia in ten years or so. My step father died of dementia at an early age about four years ago. I miss him dearly. One of the last things he said to me in his hallucinating state was that "we will find my baby." At the time I didn't know what he was talking about. Now I think he might have been onto something. Anyhoo my bday and the holiday season in general get me down a bit. So much loss. So much sadness. I'll be ok. It was just one of those mornings.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

He is getting me to eat more, but more of the good stuff. But i've felt so shite I've only really been living on bland food like bread and biscuits and crisps!

But thankfully I can stomach meat again....for now.

He did buy me chocolate the other day though...oddness!


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty massive :hugs: to you you have been through so much and I wish I could take away the pain and sadness. Here for you for whatever you need. If you dont mind, tomorrow is what would of been my due date and steve and I are going to chichester cathedral to light a candle for our little apple pip and if you dont mind I will light one for you as well.

I will also if no one objects like a candle for all our disco girls a group one for those who are pregnant and one for those that are trying/waiting to try/waiting for IVF!!

Cesca I say eat what ever you fancy and you can keep down. I'm trying my best to eat well but I'm also going for what keeps the nausea a bay which seems to be burts crisps, hula hoops, carrots and chocolate fingers.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

It seems little Aggie has deteriorated a bit and is having a tough time breathing and needs a feeding tube. Its to be expected since she was early... but still a disappointing set back! They so deserve good news! Positive thoughts if you can spare them?


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy a candle would be lovely. Good luck tomorrow. I know it won't be an easy day. 

Megg I can always find some positive energy for a baby in need. Little Aggie is getting as much as I can muster today.


----------



## Megg33k

I'd love a candle, Lucy! Thank you! :hugs: Very sweet!


----------



## msarkozi

It's a BOY!!!! I was so shocked when I found out, as I was so sure it was a girl....we are very happy though!


----------



## sequeena

congrats x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on your SON!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg, I'm thinking of little Aggie, please keep us updated.xxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty my heart goes out to you.... Too much loss surrounding you at the moment....I am here if you need to vent babes...

Mel WooHoo!!!!! Actually i was sure you were having a boy lol!! I sorta could tell from your bump which seemed so deifferent from mine!

Megg any news on baby Aggie?


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy - What a lovely idea, I'd love a candle too please. Thinking of you today

Hearty - Thinking of you too honey

Meg - I'm sending out positivity for little Aggie, she's a little fighter to have got this far...she will be fine :hugs:

Mel - :yipee: a baby boy!! How wonderful, congrats. Did you get any scan piccies?


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo :happydance: mel I am so happy for yoy a little boy ahh so sweet. Have you got a name?

Megg I'm sending lots of positive thoughts there way. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hurray for your little boy, Mel! :hugs: I was sooo wrong!

Hearty, I really feel for you. It seems only natural that his time of year would bring up all of those emotions for you. You're allowed a wallow now and then! We are here for you to vent anytime. I hope you enjoyed shoe shopping. Retail therapy is the best.

Megg, any word on Aggie? Sending thoughts her way.

Cesca, ignore your DH and eat what you please, this is the perfect time of your life to get away with that. :) He's not the one who is getting nauseous from courgettes so he can't talk.

Luce, awww, thanks so much for lighting a candle for us. It made me feel emotional to read that! And I think it's a lovely thing to do for your little angel. 

As for me, it's 3 am and I'm online, sitting in our hotel room. :( I felt really weird all day today and then once I fell asleep, I was tossing and turning. Half alseep dreaming strange things. Eventually I ended up having a panic attack! I think I've only had two in my life. I just sat up feeling like I couldn't breathe, heart racing, totally panicking! Not a nice feeling. I woke up Alex freaking out and had him to go the vending machine to get me water. I decided to come on BnB to help me calm down and it's working but I still feel like crap. I'm wondering if maybe all of stuff going on in my life this week-long lost sister, foreign service exam, doctor's appt, 2ww, driving 1000 miles-is finally taking a toll on me! I've felt fine and then all of a sudden bam, I'm freaking out and ill. 

Anyways I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Allie hun maybe you just had too much too take in all at once.... :hugs::hugs:

Maybe you should have a nice drink to relax a bit babes, thats what i do when i cant get to sleep and it works like a charm!! Not that i have a drinking problem lol!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

A boy mel! Wooo!

So we have a boy and a girl disco due now. ahhhh that's cool!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Vicky. I think you're right. I actually took a Xanax (prescribed to me for flying but I carry a few around for insomnia sometimes) which I think is probably stronger than a drink! It's making me tired already so I think I'll be back to sleep by 4 am, hopefully. I want to be up in time for the free breakfast. I'm still feeling off, though.


----------



## vickyd

xanax yummy.............


----------



## LucyJ

Allie you've been through so much this week it's no wonder your having trouble sleeping. Hope you manage to get some sleep and have a good weekend.

AFM: Well I'm a bit worried this morning my nipples aren't hurting as much as they have been and I guess I dont feel pregnant. I'm sure it's just because of the day that I'm so worried. My dr said symptoms come and go and not to worry but I just can't help it hopefully all will go well at the scan next tuesday.


----------



## Megg33k

No updates really on Aggie! I just checked so I'd be up to date before coming in. Sam's OH has taken off work today to tend to Aggie and take Sam down to see her. Apparently the hospital isn't treating Sam well at all. :nope: It enrages me, but I do hope they're doing more for Aggie... Sam deserves the best treatment in the world, but Aggie NEEDS it. So, hoping to hear something sooner than later!

Mmmm... XANAX!!! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Luce babe, my symptoms also came and went the first tri. I would go from super paranoid to my god please let the nausea ease up! Im sure tomorrow your nipples will be aching again lol!

Megg what do you mean the hospital is being mean?


----------



## Sparkly

Allie - Hope you're feeling better now, it's no wonder you feel this way, you have a lot on you plate this last few weeks, :hugs: about the panic attack, I get the odd one too since my M/C, they're horrid, hugs x

Lucy - as the others have said, the symptoms come and go, bubs will be just fine x


----------



## Megg33k

From the girl who has been updating us: "had a text from sam this morn sounds like she had a nightmare of a night

she was asking from 2 am last night to see or be told how aggie is nobody would tell her, was sat in her own blood since 1am waiting to be cleaned, no painkillers given, were ment to be at 6.30 this morn but none given as they were too busy, matts taken day off to clean her up and take her to see aggie"

Also, after asking if she'd heard more: "havent heard back so think she must be having cuddles as she said she was hoping she could hold her today"


----------



## vickyd

Holy shit man! Thats not on at all...


----------



## Megg33k

She's been treated awful for so long. I just wish SOMEONE would take the time to care for her properly. I can't even go in to the level of "heartbreaking" that is her story... And now this! In fact, let me find it!


----------



## Megg33k

Here's the synopsis of her story! I've put most of it behind a spoiler, because its VERY hard to read. I don't want to force that on anyone. But, it does deserve to be heard. Upon reading this... Keep in mind that she's since gone through many weeks of not knowing if Aggie would make it. Her cord was very long and starting to form knots. It was often wrapped around her head and neck. She's had to take tons of drugs that ran the risk of causing harm to Aggie because they would have both died without the drugs. They've basically drained their bank account trying to make it back and forth to appointments, as they're quite far away and have had to go every 2-3 days for many weeks. And, she was delivered at 34+2 because she couldn't stay in any longer. So, things didn't really get BETTER for her after this post.



hedgewitch said:


> *i am going to tell you my story now, some of you already know it some don't needless to say it is very upsetting so some of you may prefer to skip past this post and that is fine but to show you hope you have to understand and to understand i have to be honest.
> 
> WARNING: if you prefer not to know do not read anymore of this post!! it is very detailed.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> i myself have been trying to have a baby with my hubby Matt for 7 years now, we have had 16 m/c one after the other all between 8-12 weeks. we then had an ectopic in august 2008 at 10 weeks and i lost a tube. i myself nearly died in the process as a main vein ruptured and i lost over 3 pints of blood into my uterine cavity
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/152851-17-angels-but-there-hope.html
> 
> this was posted by me two weeks before the worst day of my life.
> 2 weeks after this was written i went to my antenatal appointment at the hospital in the morning, it was wednesday and the sun was shining, i was in the car singing along to the noisettes, i'll never forget you, everything was perfect.
> until my baby had a huge seizure and died that afternoon. not an hour after being with the doctor and told i was paranoid about the babies movements, go home and stop worrying. they booked my c section and commented on how "busy" the baby was and sent me home.
> i was devastated, 7 years of trying to get to 34weeks 3 days and then to have it all ripped away from me. it was confirmed that night by the midwife and then the hospital that she had passed away and then i was sent home i then had to carry her for 3 days till i gave birth naturally on 18th july 2009, i had a 3.5hour labour with no pain relief and needless to say there were some problems as she had cord torsion, cord compression, cord stricture, nuchal cord x 3 and then a complete body wrap. she was beautiful, she was called Lilly-Maye,
> we were listening to other babies being born and hearing their cries whilst we said hello and goodbye at the same time. we were then put onto the maternity ward where we saw new mummies with their babies, heard them crying and saw expectant parent with their look of excitement and trepidation, we were locked away in a room smack bang in the middle of it all. yes the door was shut but we could still hear. we spent the night with our little girl and cried and cherished the time we had with her, the midwives and doctors came and went offering their condolensces, saying how beautiful she was and how cruel it was we had lost her as they all knew what i myself had put my body through to get her. then we had to take her to the mortuary and leave the hospital with empty arms, that was the hardest thing i will ever have to do in my life. it felt like i had died too, we then had to go home and explain everything to the kids who had been waiting for their sister for 7 years, we had to take down the cot and put away her clothes as everything was ready for her.
> 
> so from that point i arranged her funeral and picked her coffin etc, again the pain kept coming, my milk came in on the day of her service and she was cremated the following day, 24th July 2009 at 9.30am, our baby girl came home tuesday 28th July in a tiny cardboard box with her name on it.
> 
> we began to heal slowly, i went into counselling and tried to pull my family back together which was difficult, my eldest daughter was devastated as she attended the mortuary and tried to wake her baby sister, my son went into himself and became angry and my youngest daughter was sheltered from it all but i will never forget the noise that left her mouth when she was told, my hubby became angry and suicidal and i was trying to deal with my own grief aswell as keep everyone together.
> 
> we decided we wanted to keep trying, how could we not after holding something so precious in our arms? seeing what we created together. so we began trying again but i was not ovulating, my body was in shock and had shut down, my hair fell out and i began menopause or so they thought, i was put on clomid to kick start it all off again but to no avail. they finally upped my dose ont he 4th round and i had a HSG also, i am now 12 weeks and one day pregnant!!! it has been a day by day process but i am happy to say all is going well to date, i never felt such relief to reach 12 weeks lol, i listen to splodge every day on the doppler and i smile, but its so bitter sweet. i miss my little girl so much but at the same time i want to be excited about being pregnant again and am not sure how to do that so every day is a milestone, we have since found out our daughter died from the incompetence of the doctors who were supposed to be taking care of me as a high risk patient, they didn't do their job properly, we now have a hefty court case to endure to try and stop this happening to anyone else so the pain keeps coming still.
> 
> some of you may think this post is way to heavy but what you need to understand is that i never ever thought i would come back from the day my daughter died, but i have, i don't know how but we as women just do it. we are strong and we have fight in us when we are at our lowest point and think we can't go on anymore, we are amazing!!! so don't give up, don't stop hoping and don't stop believing. i got a tattoo for memory of Lilly-Maye, it says..........
> 
> when the world says give up
> hope whispers one more time!!
> 
> never a truer word spoken.

Sitting here in tears... I feel so bad for her and just wish I could help. I don't mean to be ignoring the rest of the thread... I'm just a bit pre-occupied!


----------



## vickyd

Megg wow....Stories like these really put a perspective on things... I really hope everything goes well this time..


----------



## Megg33k

As do I! You can see why I'm so focused on seeing a happy ending for them!

New Update:



lindseyanne said:


> aggie is now off oxygen, shes had her first feed, sams had a cuddle and a cry and changed her bum :cloud9: just got to see how she goes now

Here's the gorgeous little lady! The left one is from yesterday and the right one from today!
 



Attached Files:







aggie1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7









aggie2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## msarkozi

I hope everything goes well for them Megg....where does she live that she is getting such awful treatment???

Thanks guys, there are some pictures in my journal from the scan, and we are planning on using the name Kash. 

Vicky - it's funny because I was so sure I was having a girl, because I have been comparing myself to all the pregnant people around here, and I look more like the ones having girls then boys...so I was shocked! 

Luce - try not to worry about it hun. I haven't had sore boobs at all in this pregnancy. Can't wait for you to have your scan...you are getting so close to that 2nd trimester!


----------



## Megg33k

She's in South Wales! I don't know what hospital she's at though!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh mel I just read that and had me in :cry: I feel for her so much and it does put things into persepective I really hope the best for her and her little ones. Its interesting that she lives in south wales my SIL and brother were living in south wales when they had there little girl and they were treated badly.

Thanks for all your kind words I'm feeling a bit better. Candles have been lit and our burning bright for all my lovely ladies and my little apple pip. 

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi my lovelies - thanks for missing me hearty and sparkles x

so much going on with you lot...I'll start with the nice stuff - CONGRATS MEL!!!!! Thats amazing news - loving Kash, will have a look at your journal

i love Lydia too Vic - sounds like a 1970's disco chick name to me. And 70's names will be very very cool in about 10 years, lovely now, but actual uber cool in a decade. Mark my words. 

i can still drink so i'll have one for you. Im not gloating. Just to be clear. 

Hearty - so sorry to hear about your dads - there's so much going on with you that its hard to imagine how anyone can exist in all that pain. I know youre strong but the hurt is unavoidable. Can we have a party in here for your birthday? I will wear a hat at a jaunty angle, but then drink too much and make a fool of myself if thats ok with you. I know youve got stuff on your mind, but loads of pre menstrual, volatile women getting drunk is bound to at least make you point and laugh

Allie - mahoosive hug, everything i said to heart dittoed here. But also, there is a way past some of your current circumstances - they are too much, but they are also temporary. Doesn't take away from what you're experiencing now, but you will have a way out at the other end. 

Luce, Im sorry i missed your day remembering your pip yesterday - i did think of you and hoped you were getting by

Ive not been so good, i havent been sleeping for about a month, and had class last night which i can never sleep after. I have been ok in the day, but every time i try and sleep i end up having to change my eye mask cos it ends up soaked with tears, its been building cos of my due date on sunday... i was even tearful at work today and keep messing up my contact lenses. My friend started maternity leave today and i had to say goodbye to her, she got pregnant after i gave her my opks when i was newly pregnant. 

ive been trying for 7 months now. at 3am it feels like its never going to happen. Ive got a plan for this month though.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - so sorry you are feeling so down. I can understand though.....we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Nato you havnt missed it it's today but I was travelling home yesterday to be with my parents and be out of devon. Steve and I away at the weekend. :hugs:

Sorry to hear your not sleeping you have so much going on its bound to effect you at the times when you havent got anything to occupy you and thats at night when your ready for sleep your mind is probably working overtime thinking about everything. :hugs: to you. Allow yourself to feel it and take care thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Im sorry Luce, I thought your date was 7/10 and it was the 8th today. 

I am focussing on sperm meets egg this month, hopefully i'll be so knackered that i will be asleep in seconds.


----------



## yogi77

Hey everyone :wave:

Big hugs to you hearty :hugs:

Lucy, what a nice idea with the candles.

Allie and Nato, sorry to hear about your rough nights, I had one of those the other night too after getting so many bfn's. It was also a 3am panic, freak out, cry fest, depths of despair feeling. I'm so sorry you feel like this :hugs: Haven't had a good day in a few days, maybe it's because of all the bfn's and now I just want AF to hurry up and get here but I usually have a long cycle so it probably won't be until next week. I get so calm and positive during O time and the 2ww and then bam it all goes to hell as soon as I get :bfn:. 

Congrats Mel, so exciting and I love that name but you already know that!! 

I really hope little Aggie stays strong.

DH and I are thinking of trying the every other day method this month instead of focusing so much on ov time. Blah.


----------



## NatoPMT

Ahh mate, sorry to hear that 

Is it helping that you are testing early? I test early as it eases me into the af arrival, and also my anxiety at waiting. The bfns do upset me, but its more of a gradual process that i can handle better - is that the case for you, or would you be better off waiting till 13/14 dpo before testing do you think? Bfn is always going to be a bag of shite, its just how the bfn blow is delivered thats best for you. I would say your chrt still looks good, but it looked good this time last cycle for you too, so i just hope it keeps looking good

re: frequency, with sperm meets egg being my new thing, it says on the plan:

_"Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal._

and given that it says this about cm drying up:

_Many books tell you that sperm can last for 5 days and the egg for 24 hours. While this is technically true on the very long end (and something to follow if you trying to NOT get pregnant), most sperm will only last about two hours if you do not have fertile-quality cervical mucus for it to swim in. The sperm will struggle to swim up to your uterus, use all its reserves, and not make it. The egg typically lives only about 12 hours, so it cannot wait for long. You can now see how important that cervical mucus is! You will never get pregnant with sperm living two hours and an egg only twelve. This information is really just to make you feel better if you've been trying a long time and all your infertility testing came back normal. If the Deanna-plan does not work and you are faithful to it for three months, take a dose of plain Robitussin cough syrup (or any cough medicine that says "expectorant" and NOT "antihistamine") each day (preferably a few hours prior to "trying") starting around Day 10 until the day after your ovulation predictor goes off. It should help make all the mucus in your body runnier, including that produced by your cervix. (Oh the gruesome details required in baby-making!) The sperm in the runnier mucus will live about two days, and will be up there and ready for the 12-hour life of the egg. _

it might be hindering more than helping

im gonna try the expectorant this month


----------



## sequeena

Hope everyone is ok here x


----------



## yogi77

Thanks Nato, that information is helpful...every second day it is then!! Except maybe during O time? I tried using EPO to increase my EWCM and the first month I used it we got our bfp...so I used it again this cycle. It really does increase my cm, but I have the ewcm without using it too. Maybe :sex: too often when I see the positive OPK is drying it up though. Maybe I should try Robitussin instead. Who knows!!! 

I have no idea if I should just wait until 13 or 14 dpo to test. I usually start at 9 dpo with the thought that I would rather know sooner than later to put my mind at ease. But the bfn's really get me down so maybe I should TRY waiting next month, but I really think that nothing short of a straight jacket will prevent me from testing early.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nato sorry to hear you're feeling low. Hope sunday goes ok for you and big hugs to Lucy too. Our first due date is Nov 4th and I am quite sad about it.

With regards to testing early, from my experience this cycle I set myself a date (which was about 16DPO) and MADE myself not test until then. I hate seeing BFNs and every time I had a BFP before that I had had BFNs so then got all panicked because it didn't seem like a 'strong' embryo to me. Obviously the one month I didn't test it turned out to be a fab BFP at the end of it which means I can't comment on how it would feel to be certain it was positive and then have a BFN after so long. But I found it made me so much more positive and changed my karma because so much bad had come from testing early in the past.


----------



## yogi77

prgirl_cesca said:


> Nato sorry to hear you're feeling low. Hope sunday goes ok for you and big hugs to Lucy too. Our first due date is Nov 4th and I am quite sad about it.
> 
> With regards to testing early, from my experience this cycle I set myself a date (which was about 16DPO) and MADE myself not test until then. I hate seeing BFNs and every time I had a BFP before that I had had BFNs so then got all panicked because it didn't seem like a 'strong' embryo to me. Obviously the one month I didn't test it turned out to be a fab BFP at the end of it which means I can't comment on how it would feel to be certain it was positive and then have a BFN after so long. But I found it made me so much more positive and changed my karma because so much bad had come from testing early in the past.


you are a strong woman Cesca, and it paid off!! I'd love to be able to wait next time...but then I'll still be symptom spotting like a mad woman and either convincing myself I'm pregnant or the exact opposite!! Who are these lucky woman that just "fall" pregnant like "oh whoops, I'm pregnant, we weren't even really trying, tee hee!" 

I mean REALLY??? Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## NatoPMT

the mini kick off about your oh made me laugh cesca, what with you eating like a 5 year old and everyone getting all premenstrually indignant at him. I am ok though thanks, i just needs to get past sunday and get a bloody bfp. When i thought i was pregnant last saturday, i was fine. Funny that. 

*every second day it is then!! Except maybe during O time?*

yes yes you mustnt miss out ov time - from positive opk, it says that night and the next 2 nights, so 3 in a row from opk, then miss a night, then have a another bash (so to speak) 

when i was discussing it like an adult with my husband, he reminded me that when i did get pregnant, we had done it for 2 days after ov too (so exactly as the plan says, 3 days running) - we usually stop the day after positive opk as we start 5 days before, but this month we were travelling back from crete so missed the day after opk 

heres the link

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Nato I'm so sorry you feeling down chick, due date's are so hard to deal with, having a new plan for this cycle is a great idea and something to keep you going, sh*gging your Hubby's brains out should make you sleep easier (does for me, with my own Husband of course)

Megg, thank you for posting those pics, what a gorgeous little girl, I hope she's out of hospital soon enough.

Nothing new with me, just plodding along as usual! If me and Danny win the Euromillions tonight I will be chartering a plane to collect you all and we can all go on holiday!! It's the least I could do after such sh*t times laterly.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

we got a syndicate together at work for this jackpot, I'm thinking of buying a surrogate with my 112 million pounds. 

Surrogates for all is my promise


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Brill idea Nato, have you actually looked into surrogacy? Me and Danny have started doing alot of reasearch as it's actually our next option but no where actually gives a actual approx amount of what it would cost! xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Oh mel I just read that and had me in :cry: I feel for her so much and it does put things into persepective I really hope the best for her and her little ones. Its interesting that she lives in south wales my SIL and brother were living in south wales when they had there little girl and they were treated badly.
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words I'm feeling a bit better. Candles have been lit and our burning bright for all my lovely ladies and my little apple pip.
> 
> :hugs:

That is odd that they live in the same area and both received rubbish treatment! :( Thank you for the candles you lit... It was so sweet to think of us! :hugs: Thinking of you and your little apple pip today!



NatoPMT said:


> Hi my lovelies - thanks for missing me hearty and sparkles x
> 
> so much going on with you lot...I'll start with the nice stuff - CONGRATS MEL!!!!! Thats amazing news - loving Kash, will have a look at your journal
> 
> i love Lydia too Vic - sounds like a 1970's disco chick name to me. And 70's names will be very very cool in about 10 years, lovely now, but actual uber cool in a decade. Mark my words.
> 
> i can still drink so i'll have one for you. Im not gloating. Just to be clear.
> 
> Hearty - so sorry to hear about your dads - there's so much going on with you that its hard to imagine how anyone can exist in all that pain. I know youre strong but the hurt is unavoidable. Can we have a party in here for your birthday? I will wear a hat at a jaunty angle, but then drink too much and make a fool of myself if thats ok with you. I know youve got stuff on your mind, but loads of pre menstrual, volatile women getting drunk is bound to at least make you point and laugh
> 
> Allie - mahoosive hug, everything i said to heart dittoed here. But also, there is a way past some of your current circumstances - they are too much, but they are also temporary. Doesn't take away from what you're experiencing now, but you will have a way out at the other end.
> 
> Luce, Im sorry i missed your day remembering your pip yesterday - i did think of you and hoped you were getting by
> 
> Ive not been so good, i havent been sleeping for about a month, and had class last night which i can never sleep after. I have been ok in the day, but every time i try and sleep i end up having to change my eye mask cos it ends up soaked with tears, its been building cos of my due date on sunday... i was even tearful at work today and keep messing up my contact lenses. My friend started maternity leave today and i had to say goodbye to her, she got pregnant after i gave her my opks when i was newly pregnant.
> 
> ive been trying for 7 months now. at 3am it feels like its never going to happen. Ive got a plan for this month though.

NATO! You're here! I've missed you loads too, for the record!

I'm sorry you've been feeling so down, honey! I wish I could take away the pain! I read you're doing SMEP though... It has really good results! I'll keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## heart tree

Hello from the chair of my hair stylist. Getting some color and a cut. A nice luxury before the dreaded birthday. 

Megg thanks for posting hedgewich's story. I'm in awe at her strength. She gives me hope. I bet Aggie has the same fighting spirit as her mother! 

Nato luv I wish you didn't have to feel so down. Due dates unfufilled are so full of loss and grief. Nothing fixes this pain. Having a good plan can help though. I'm glad you have a few new tricks up your sleeve. Sunday will be a hard day for me too as I the anniversary of my father's accident. I'll wallow with you. And yes, feel free to have a drink or more on my birthday. I certainly will. It's on Tuesday. 

Lucy hugs to you today honey. 

Allie sounds like you have a lot going on. You need a massage or a marathon viewing of LOTR. 

Mel congrats on the little man baby!

Sarah how are you doing honey? 

Sass I have considered a surrogate but I'm not quite ready to really look into it yet. 

Hi CJ, Cesca, Amy, Yogi! Hi Cazza if you are reading. Hi Vicky. How's the little lady baby? 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry if I missed you. Off to get the color rinsed now.


----------



## msarkozi

enjoy the pampering Hearty :)


----------



## Megg33k

Enjoy your cut & color, Hearty! I hope Aggie does have her spirit... She was great this morning, and then her heart stopped temporarily this afternoon. I'm so scared for them... but hopeful! I'm glad she could lend you hope... That would make Sam very happy!


----------



## sequeena

Hope you're having a nice time hearty :flower: I'm ok. My mum got rushed to hospital yesterday but luckily it's only a trapped nerve in her leg.

Had a mini breakdown because none of them asked how I was and then my mum tried to start an argument with Sean etc. It's just not worth it.

My mum rung today and asked if I would take her shopping next week. I told her no - err hello? She said 'oh but no-one else can take me' so then I told her I was put on suicide watch - I can't take her shopping my head is fucked!

So I think she realised at that point because she rang back a few hours later and we had a chat. Basically me telling her what happened at the hospital but at least she was interested. I've not had any messages from my sister or niece on facebook :(


----------



## sequeena

Megg33k said:


> Enjoy your cut & color, Hearty! I hope Aggie does have her spirit... She was great this morning, and then her heart stopped temporarily this afternoon. I'm so scared for them... but hopeful! I'm glad she could lend you hope... That would make Sam very happy!

Oh my gosh that poor little baby :( I hope she pulls through!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

yogi77 said:


> Who are these lucky woman that just "fall" pregnant like "oh whoops, I'm pregnant, we weren't even really trying, tee hee!"

I actually don't understand how people manage to fall pregnant by accident. I mean seriously there is like a 12 hour window for the fuckers and they manage to fall!!!!!!!! I just don't understand it at all.

I'm so annoyed tonight. We went to an evening wedding reception which was lovely and hubby got me a lemonade and I tasted it and it was all soda water (eurgh) so he went back to the bar and came back with a lemonade, I tasted it and it tasted much sweeter than the previous drink so I was like "cool". So I kept drinking it and chatting and not really noticing then about half way down the drink I thought "oh this tastes quite sweet actually, a bit peachy" and realised it had fucking Peach Schnapps in it :growlmad: :cry:

I know half a shot of Archers is not going to make me miscarry, but I am so angry and worried now. I know you can drink a bit during pregnancy but I have literally had half a glass of rose and that is in in the last three months even before I fell pregnant and I know wine is fine whilst pregnant (once a week or something) but know that spirits are really bad.

Argh sorry for the rant i'm just annoyed at the barman for being a prick and annoyed at myself for not noticing sooner.


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> Who are these lucky woman that just "fall" pregnant like "oh whoops, I'm pregnant, we weren't even really trying, tee hee!"
> 
> I actually don't understand how people manage to fall pregnant by accident. I mean seriously there is like a 12 hour window for the fuckers and they manage to fall!!!!!!!! I just don't understand it at all.
> 
> I'm so annoyed tonight. We went to an evening wedding reception which was lovely and hubby got me a lemonade and I tasted it and it was all soda water (eurgh) so he went back to the bar and came back with a lemonade, I tasted it and it tasted much sweeter than the previous drink so I was like "cool". So I kept drinking it and chatting and not really noticing then about half way down the drink I thought "oh this tastes quite sweet actually, a bit peachy" and realised it had fucking Peach Schnapps in it :growlmad: :cry:
> 
> I know half a shot of Archers is not going to make me miscarry, but I am so angry and worried now. I know you can drink a bit during pregnancy but I have literally had half a glass of rose and that is in in the last three months even before I fell pregnant and I know wine is fine whilst pregnant (once a week or something) but know that spirits are really bad.
> 
> Argh sorry for the rant i'm just annoyed at the barman for being a prick and annoyed at myself for not noticing sooner.Click to expand...

:hugs: Its not going to cause any harm, I swear! It wasn't enough to matter! You have to know that! Don't beat yourself up! You didn't mean to!


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Brill idea Nato, have you actually looked into surrogacy? Me and Danny have started doing alot of reasearch as it's actually our next option but no where actually gives a actual approx amount of what it would cost! xxxx

About £35,000-50,000 if its the same as the US ($60,000-80,000). Although, its more like $25,000 (£15,000) if you use a surrogate in India. Its obviously cheaper if someone you know volunteers to do it for free! :shrug:

This site has more info for anyone actually considering it: https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Average_Cost_of_Surrogacy

Oddly, my insurance covers some of it... But, I hope to avoid having to find out what/how much exactly!


----------



## Megg33k

RE: Sam and Aggie



lindseyanne said:


> had a text:)
> shes been able to give her a wash and change her bum again and is currently on breast pump as scbu docs have checked over sams meds aand decided its safe for her to breastfeed:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Yay for breastfeeding!!! That's wonderful news!

Cesca, I think you'll be just fine hon. So will the babe. Doctors can't risk being sued if something were to happen, so they just say no alcohol at all. There isn't enough research to show that a little here and there is going to do any harm. They just can't take the risk of telling you to drink. Don't worry, you'll be fine. But, I can imagine how mad you are just the same.

Megg, the cost of surrogacy just made my heart sink. There is no way we could afford such a cost. It's already expensive living in the SF Bay Area. It's on par with New York and London. We can't even afford a house even though we make good money between the two of us. I wish my sister was younger. She'd carry my babies for me in a heartbeat. She's 40 and has already had 2 children. Not to say 40 is too old to have a baby, I'm just not sure they would do it with someone that age. She also lives 3000 miles away from me which would make it a little difficult. Hopefully I don't have to go that route. Apparently I can't afford to even if I wanted to. You have awesome insurance by the way.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Yay for breastfeeding!!! That's wonderful news!
> 
> Cesca, I think you'll be just fine hon. So will the babe. Doctors can't risk being sued if something were to happen, so they just say no alcohol at all. There isn't enough research to show that a little here and there is going to do any harm. They just can't take the risk of telling you to drink. Don't worry, you'll be fine. But, I can imagine how mad you are just the same.
> 
> Megg, the cost of surrogacy just made my heart sink. There is no way we could afford such a cost. It's already expensive living in the SF Bay Area. It's on par with New York and London. We can't even afford a house even though we make good money between the two of us. I wish my sister was younger. She'd carry my babies for me in a heartbeat. She's 40 and has already had 2 children. Not to say 40 is too old to have a baby, I'm just not sure they would do it with someone that age. She also lives 3000 miles away from me which would make it a little difficult. Hopefully I don't have to go that route. Apparently I can't afford to even if I wanted to. You have awesome insurance by the way.

They will do it with someone 40. I watched a "strange pregnancies" episode where someone's 60-something year old mother carried triplets for her! They didn't mean to end up with triplets, obviously! But, that's what they got!

Honestly, I hated to even post the cost info, because its SO depressing! But, since it was brought up, I felt it best to put it out there! 

I'm pretty sure I couldn't afford it even with my insurance covering parts of it. I think mine covers everything up through the embryo transfer... but then its out of their hands! :(


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Nato i always follow the sperm meets egg plan, which was very close to what doc recommended also. To increase ewcm i drank a glass of grapefruit juice and 2 green teas a day and as you recall i had loads of it for the first time since my D&C. If you do the green tea make sure you take higher dose of folic acid acid though cause it hinders the uptake.

Hearty, a day in the salon is always a good way to lift spirits...On Oct.16th ill make it my mission to cheer you up babes! Maybe ill take a video of my popi and post it! She makes everyone feel better! After i gave birth to Electra and was very close to a nervous breakdown, watching her antics was the only thing that got me through!

Luce thanks for the candles love!

Im off to walk my baby now!


----------



## cazza22

Hi lovelies :wave: 


well whilst i was on my little break from bnb & ttc i was rudely interupted by my :bfp: :winkwink: aaaarrrrgggghhhhh im so shocked/amazed i really dont know what to do with my little self? I had to come on here and shout it (in writing) to all my bnb beauties :hugs: Its all hush hush in real life which is driving me to the brink of screaming it from my rooftop!! I reckon going off when my period is due & when i usually OV & when of course we had sexy :blush: that i am approx 10dpo. We didnt use OPKs which is why i think im so in shock? this is the last thing i expected this month girls but i can tell you this i am not complaining! :cloud9:. 
Ohhhh and check me out i figured what the hell im having a ticker this time as i have NEVER had 1 b4 :thumbup: i've decided on the positive route with this little bean, if i end up getting hurt in the process then so be it, im sick of denying my pregnancies to myself i never get attached at all because im too scared but after all the other times everything went so very very wrong i figured it cant hurt to change my approach . Im still only telling you lovelies & my mum though so im not all that dareing LOL!!!
Heres a piccy of my test's's's's's' lol xxxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=124250&stc=1&d=1286634421

Im gonna go backwards now and have a read what u have all been up 2 :happydance:

Lov ya's xxxx Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Caz!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> OMG! Caz!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! :wohoo:

Meggles im in total shock! its not often im lost for words let me tell you lol! My OH was just like HOW??? He said it better be mine lmfao! he was obvioulsy joking :haha:. Just wait n see now i guess :thumbup:.

How are you babe? i see the IVF journey begins soon :happydance::happydance: whoop whoop!! Im so sorry about the iui babe ive just read backwards in a random page skipping motion ive missed so god damn much i feel a right bitch & u seemed to be in a shit place im so sorry i wasnt here for u megg :cry:. Massive cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs: & roll on the IVF!! get our megg fertilised NOWWW ivf woman/man :winkwink:.

You got a date for it yet babe?? u must be thrilled to finally have people who are willing to help u fulfill ur lifelong dream of being a mummy :kiss: we can be bump buddies hey :thumbup: xxx Lov Ya xxxx Cazzzzzz


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OH CAZZ!!!!

What fab lines for 10DPO, you've got a strong 'un there.

Congratulations darling xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

oh Cazz, that is wonderful news!!!! I am so happy for you!! Congrats hun!!! I will keep praying for this one to stick! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats Cazza, this has got to be your sticky bean hunny, I'll keep every crossed for you. Are you going to get your bloods done?xxx


----------



## heart tree

Cazza welcome back and congrats!!! What a complete surprise. And a lovely one at that! The tests are beautiful. Super dark for only 10 dpo. You might be further along than you think. Or, maybe your hcg is high which would be a good thing. I'm so pleased you feel so positive! Yay!!!


----------



## cazza22

Thanks girls i must say i am impressed with my lines for this early on :thumbup: ive never gotten them strong b4 14dpo b4 now so ive got every bit of me willing this to be it?. I've just done 2 more :blush: there even darker im on cloud 9. 
Just a nice chill out night tonight watching the x factor (without a glass of wine unfortunately lol) im pooped though so glad i havent got plans tonight. Its my nephews 2nd birthday tomorrow so were off out bowling & for a meal etc so that should be nice . How bout u little lovelies? Has anyone else made any plans for the weekend? Hope ur all good in da hood xxxxx
xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Cazza! :happydance:


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> Congrats Cazza, this has got to be your sticky bean hunny, I'll keep every crossed for you. Are you going to get your bloods done?xxx


Hey babe hope ur all good :hugs: 

& Yuppp i am going for bloods etc, im not quite sure what day it will be but im going to ring my FS 1st thing monday morning so im under close observation. I was booked in end of next month for month for more tests with him he's not gonna have a clue i'll be ringing him with this news lol :dohh:.

Oh well we'll see i guess wont we, im on 400mg of Cyclogest pessaries a day, 75mg asprin & pregnacare tablets with all my folic acids etc so other that eat healthy & take it easy there is very little i can do but hope n pray [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

How are you chick?? xxxxx
oh n ps Woody is beautiful sass :kiss:


----------



## cazza22

heart tree said:


> Cazza welcome back and congrats!!! What a complete surprise. And a lovely one at that! The tests are beautiful. Super dark for only 10 dpo. You might be further along than you think. Or, maybe your hcg is high which would be a good thing. I'm so pleased you feel so positive! Yay!!!

Hey sweet cheeks :hugs:

Thanks Hearts im super duper suprised believe me, its been a weird month lol theres very little chance i can be any further along than 10dpo because me and OH only dtd then im really wishin id have done my bloody opks so id know where exactly i am in my cycle? All i know is i was testing negative after last months chemical & i bled heavily for a few days then stopped. 
We didnt dtd as i wasnt up to it, and i finally gave in & we had some sexy time approx 11-12 days ago then again last Friday so i must have ov'd early?. Its too confusing haha. My cycle is out of whack because of what happened last month etc. 
I'll soon find out i guess? I'll be having early scans from approx 6 weeks onwards :cry: im petrified of those rooms so that wont be fun!! 

Anyway enough bout me, How are you babe? i hope ur ok heartylicious? sorry ive stayed away so long my heads been up my arse, i shouldnt have bottled it up but i cope better that way sometimes. :hugs:

Lov Ya chick xxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Wow what a whirlwind for you! Your head must be spinning. I hope you can get your bloods early next week. 

I'm ok, not great. I can't remember when you left us. Was it before or after my MRI? Well to make a long story short, I was diagnosed with adenomyosis, which is tissue in my uterine wall. Not much they can do for it. I'm getting a second opinion on Thursday. I'm also going to try to get tested for natural killer cells. Tim and I know that we face more mcs due to my diagnosis, but we've decided to keep trying. I'll ov in a week or so and we're going for it. I'm terrified as I'm sure you can imagine. 

I'm trying to stay positive and hopeful. I totally understand needing time for yourself. I do that too. I'm glad you are back though.


----------



## vickyd

Cazz WOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy for you chicka!!!!!!


----------



## cazza22

heart tree said:


> Wow what a whirlwind for you! Your head must be spinning. I hope you can get your bloods early next week.
> 
> I'm ok, not great. I can't remember when you left us. Was it before or after my MRI? Well to make a long story short, I was diagnosed with adenomyosis, which is tissue in my uterine wall. Not much they can do for it. I'm getting a second opinion on Thursday. I'm also going to try to get tested for natural killer cells. Tim and I know that we face more mcs due to my diagnosis, but we've decided to keep trying. I'll ov in a week or so and we're going for it. I'm terrified as I'm sure you can imagine.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive and hopeful. I totally understand needing time for yourself. I do that too. I'm glad you are back though.

OMG hearty im so sorry, i dont know what to say :nope:. I'll have to read up a little on the condition so i know a little more where your head is at. I know u are a determined woman who will not give up untill every last stone is unturned so if anyone can beat any odds then u & Tim can :hugs:. I really hope u dont have to face more heartache babe uve been through enough god damn it!!! 
I hope this 2nd opinion on Thursday brings up more options for you both going forward? :thumbup: I can totally understand why ur terrified babe :cry: its all so shit it really is. God sent us here to try us babe and my goodness he's giving u a run for ur money! U WILL BEAT THIS AMANDA u mark my words!!!:kiss:

Im back now with open arms and a huge shoulder to cry on (well not huge but big enough for ur little head to cyber lay on) :winkwink:.

Lov u lots sweetie xxx Caz xxxx


----------



## cazza22

Thanks Vic :hugs:

PLEASE DO ME A FAVOUR GORGEOUS......

CHANGE UR PROFILE STATUS!!! :rofl: He/She is very clearly a big beautiful bouncing baby by now put something FUNKY like "growing a greek goddess" :winkwink:

How r u Hun all gravy im hoping??? xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkly

:wohoo: OMG caz, that's fantastic news chick :happydance: those lines are super dark for 10 dpo, woohoo to ntnp eh? xx

Lucy - Thanks for the candle hun x

Nato - Thinking of you chicka, I know tomorrow should've been your due date :hugs: big fat virtual hugs coming your way from the north. crack on with that smep, and as my DH has agreed to trying this month, we may be bump buddies yet :)


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OMG! Caz!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Meggles im in total shock! its not often im lost for words let me tell you lol! My OH was just like HOW??? He said it better be mine lmfao! he was obvioulsy joking :haha:. Just wait n see now i guess :thumbup:.
> 
> How are you babe? i see the IVF journey begins soon :happydance::happydance: whoop whoop!! Im so sorry about the iui babe ive just read backwards in a random page skipping motion ive missed so god damn much i feel a right bitch & u seemed to be in a shit place im so sorry i wasnt here for u megg :cry:. Massive cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs: & roll on the IVF!! get our megg fertilised NOWWW ivf woman/man :winkwink:.
> 
> You got a date for it yet babe?? u must be thrilled to finally have people who are willing to help u fulfill ur lifelong dream of being a mummy :kiss: we can be bump buddies hey :thumbup: xxx Lov Ya xxxx CazzzzzzClick to expand...

Awww! :hugs: I'm just glad you're back, honey! I start on Nov 1. Embryo transfer could be around mid-Nov. I'll know more as time rolls on!



cazza22 said:


> Thanks Vic :hugs:
> 
> PLEASE DO ME A FAVOUR GORGEOUS......
> 
> CHANGE UR PROFILE STATUS!!! :rofl: He/She is very clearly a big beautiful bouncing baby by now put something FUNKY like "growing a greek goddess" :winkwink:
> 
> How r u Hun all gravy im hoping??? xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxx

SHE is a big beautiful bouncing baby! Def a Greek Goddess!


----------



## Megg33k

Zombie parade tonight! Trial run makeup being done! Kevin isn't really abused, I promise!
 



Attached Files:







arm_trial_run.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 2









face_trial_run.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god just popped on quickly to see how everyone is and have been greated with such wonderful news I am so happy for you Cazza :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I cant even tell you. I have the biggest smile on my face. I've been thinking of you so happy to hear your good news 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Hello to all my other lovely ladies.

Got to go I'm off to london tomorrow so wont be back on till monday night but will try to pop on later tonight before bed if I get chance.

Massive :hugs: to all


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Luce! Enjoy London!


----------



## Megg33k

Trial Run... Full face zombie makeup! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







zombie_trial_run.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## yogi77

Congrats Cazza!!! :happydance::happydance: So great to hear some good news today!!

Have a great trip Lucy!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, Kevin looks very realistic! 

Lucy, have a great time in London. Tim loves London. I've never been. He goes a lot for business. Think I'll tag along next time. 

Nato thinking about you. I know how difficult this weekend is. 

Cazza my diagnosis may or may not be causing my mcs. It is unclear. We'll see what they say on Thursday. Vicky doesn't want to change her stats until after her 22 week scan. That's how far she got with Electra and she needs to wait until then. After she passes the 22 week mark we can harass her. She's 18 weeks and 2 days today.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Hearty! I'm ready for 6:00!!! Gotta start doing real makeup soon! Yay!


----------



## LucyJ

Love the make-up megg!!

Hearty I love london couldnt live there but I love visiting we're going to do a bit of shopping well at least have a look (I need some new boots) staying in this lovely hotel were we stayed after we were married we had a few nights in london as a little honeymoon then went to New York 6 months later as our proper honeymoon (or 2nd one as I like to call it). Then we are going to a charity concert in the evening really looking forward to it.

:hugs: to you all off to bed now :sleep: so wont get back on till monday night/tuesday morning think I will be a nervous wreck tuesday as thats our early scan.

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend!!


----------



## sequeena

I love London... I last went almost 3 years ago to go shopping and watch Les Misérables. 2 of some of the best days of my life :flower:

I'm alone now. Sean's in work. It's nerve wracking being myself :(


----------



## heart tree

Lucy good luck on Tuesday. Can't wait to hear the results! 

Sarah is there anything you can do to occupy your time? Any good movies you can watch?


----------



## sequeena

I'm currently occupying myself on the internet. Or trying to at least. I have to take my cyclizine in a few hours (it stops me from feeling sick) which makes me drowsy so hopefully I'll sleep the rest of the night x


----------



## heart tree

I hope you sleep soon. It must be late for you!


----------



## sequeena

Not really, it's nearly 1:30am here x


----------



## cazza22

Morning girls :wave:

luce I'm terrible, London is like the capital & I have never been!! How bad is that!! It's mainly because someone once told me it was like £6.50 for 1 vodka n coke on a night out and well I thought sod that it's £2.50 in Manchester I'll stay where I am lol! Plus pretty much any shop they have in london it's in Manchester too were spoiled for choice hense why I'm always skint lol!! Hope you have a fantastic time though
& I can't wait to hear your news Tuesday whoop whoop :happydance: 

Xxx lov Caz xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Luce - Have fun in London! Try to catch a show as they are amazing, saw Les Misérables when i was 14 and it was amazing.

Cazza - Other then the shows i dont think you are missing anything. Been a couple of times but its far to busy there. Everyone is in such a rush to get where they are going and there are crowds everywhere. People seem to be more rude in the capitol as well, we had a much nicer time in scotland. But then i am a country girl :)


----------



## vickyd

I love London!!! I think its the energy of the place and the fact that its like living in a complete multi cultural city, you can taste the whole world in just one city! Athens is just as crowded and everyone is rushing around but unfortunately there is still alot of rasicm in my country. Immigrants are treated like hired help and unless your parents are greek you never get citizenship or the right to vote...I have a lebanese friend whos parents have owned a buisness here for 25 years, she was born here and she still has no passport or any rights.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey ladies! It was fairly quiet in here last night. What gives? 

We went to the zombie parade and there were HUNDREDS of people! We were worried there would only be like 10 of us! LOL Then, we went to Steak 'n' Shake (food place) for a bite to eat... still zombified! LOL After food, we headed to my friend's house, but I was exhausted. So, I ended up falling asleep on his couch at 9pm, came home at 1am (I slept the whole time), and then went straight to bed and just woke up at 7am! So, I got an easy 10 hours! So happy!


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> Hey ladies! It was fairly quiet in here last night. What gives?
> 
> We went to the zombie parade and there were HUNDREDS of people! We were worried there would only be like 10 of us! LOL Then, we went to Steak 'n' Shake (food place) for a bite to eat... still zombified! LOL After food, we headed to my friend's house, but I was exhausted. So, I ended up falling asleep on his couch at 9pm, came home at 1am (I slept the whole time), and then went straight to bed and just woke up at 7am! So, I got an easy 10 hours! So happy!

Meggles we've seen the piccys of Kevin zombified now we want the piccys of you hehehe xxx Glad you had a good night hun :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! It was fairly quiet in here last night. What gives?
> 
> We went to the zombie parade and there were HUNDREDS of people! We were worried there would only be like 10 of us! LOL Then, we went to Steak 'n' Shake (food place) for a bite to eat... still zombified! LOL After food, we headed to my friend's house, but I was exhausted. So, I ended up falling asleep on his couch at 9pm, came home at 1am (I slept the whole time), and then went straight to bed and just woke up at 7am! So, I got an easy 10 hours! So happy!
> 
> Meggles we've seen the piccys of Kevin zombified now we want the piccys of you hehehe xxx Glad you had a good night hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

Pics and video will both be up shortly! :) No worries! Haha!


----------



## cazza22

Cant wait hehehe xxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Post from my journal:-

OMFG I'M 9 DAYS LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know how the hell I mis-calculated when AF should be here but I have, I've got an app on my iphone that track's my cycle's and I just went into it and it said 9 days late! :wacko:

I'm freaking out, I cannot even cope with the thought of being pregnant, I'm soooo scared, I cannot deal with this, I'm sitting here crying as I don't know what to do, I know I need to test but I'm scared of the result, god I need to calm down!! 

How the frigging hell could I be pregnant?? Some of you may remember the dry-humping night, well we got a little carried away but used protection half way through, surely I couldn't be pregnant from that?? We all know how hard it is to get preggo right?? :shrug:

I'm in such a state :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Post from my journal:-
> 
> OMFG I'M 9 DAYS LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know how the hell I mis-calculated when AF should be here but I have, I've got an app on my iphone that track's my cycle's and I just went into it and it said 9 days late! :wacko:
> 
> I'm freaking out, I cannot even cope with the thought of being pregnant, I'm soooo scared, I cannot deal with this, I'm sitting here crying as I don't know what to do, I know I need to test but I'm scared of the result, god I need to calm down!!
> 
> How the frigging hell could I be pregnant?? Some of you may remember the dry-humping night, well we got a little carried away but used protection half way through, surely I couldn't be pregnant from that?? We all know how hard it is to get preggo right?? :shrug:
> 
> I'm in such a state :cry::cry::cry:

Oh honey! You have to test! You have to know one way or the other! :hugs: I wish I had something more comforting! :(


----------



## Megg33k

Pics and video from Zombie Parade! Behind spoiler due to HUGE post!

Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKib3gglc3Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnxhqsqKBZc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8p7t-XWZ7Y


Me and Kevin

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5067542345_f430c72d55.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5067542447_18ba44bac5.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5067543321_e9d6863404.jpg

Michelle and Erin (friends that told us about the parade)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5068153334_91f03307da.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5067542601_755b251fa5.jpg

All 4 of us together

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5068153452_20507852a3_z.jpg

Zombie Horde!!!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5068153700_0927d4d1fb.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5068153856_5f6fec6ba6.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5068153558_cff157f0b6.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5068153958_10bd58e45e.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5067543435_73e5b8b2e9.jpg


----------



## vickyd

Sassy hun try and stay calm! You need to know either way so test ok?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks Vicky, I'm going to first thing tomorrow.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Megg those pic's are fab, what a fun thing to do.xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh Sass I don't know what to say. Try to be calm as best you can. Let us know tomorrow. Maybe you are just having a longer cycle this time. 

Megg the pics and videos are awesome. What happened to that person in the car?


----------



## heart tree

Nato if you are reading this, I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Oh Sass I don't know what to say. Try to be calm as best you can. Let us know tomorrow. Maybe you are just having a longer cycle this time.
> 
> Megg the pics and videos are awesome. What happened to that person in the car?

Nothing happened. The zombies eventually walked off and they drove away! LOL



heart tree said:


> Nato if you are reading this, I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you.

Uh oh... Has something happened?


----------



## cazza22

Megg those picture are amazing u all look ace!! It looks like so much fun.

Sass I know how stressed out u must be right now, you could test tonight to be honest chick if ur 9 days late no matter how dilute ur wee is it will defo pick up a line & it will put ur mind at ease:thumbup:. 

I know its terrifying babe but u'll get through it either way i know u will :hugs: on the plus side we can be bump buddies lol :winkwink:

Let us know asap ok chicka! Lov Caz xxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks Caz.xxx


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> Thanks Caz.xxx

U gonna test tonight sweet pea? I'm wayyyy to impatient to wait till morning :blush: haha xxx


----------



## Sparkly

oh! Sassy honey, you really can't leave this until tomorrow, you need to test tonight, if it's a bfp at this point like cazza said you will not need fmu to pick it up


----------



## Sparkly

OMG....I have to say it....that IC you did last week..was it?.......you have to :test:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I know waiting until tomorrow is just an excuse I'm just in too much of a state to deal with it tonight, at least tomorrow is a new day and I have more time to take it in, I kind of want to sleep one last time not knowing/worrying.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sparkly said:


> OMG....I have to say it....that IC you did last week..was it?.......you have to :test:

IF and that's a massive IF I am pregnant then yes it would have been positive!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## MinnieMone

hi everyone....

Can I sneak in a cautious BFP! I got a very faint line evening of 10dpo and to be honest it still hasn't got much darker at 12dpo, but I'm hanging on in there and hoping that the steroids are doing the trick with those dastardly natural killer cells..... I'm due to have my first IV of intralipids next week.

Does it matter that the lines aren't getting darker|? (be honest!) I know usually by now it should be pretty much up to control line dark now and I'm concerned they are going to just disappear.

Nato - I know how hard today is for you, and I'm so sorry hun, each due date for me has been like a knife in the heart, but I got through it... and it's made me stronger and more able to cope with the losses... big hug.

Sassy - have you been told not to get pregnant because of the testing at St. Mary's? 
I think you should test hun, put your mind at rest one way or the other.

Megg - I love those pics. you're so creative.

Mone


----------



## cazza22

bless u hun, dont worry about it too much ur under st marys right? So IF u are ur totally gonna be in the right hands :thumbup:.
So have you used protection all month chick?? Or just careful? 1 of the little buggers may have got up there if u were using the pull out method? (tmi sorry). 

xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow congrats Mone, that's fab news. Fingers crossed for a sticky one.xxx

Yes St Marys advised us to wait hence why we have been being careful but our consultant at our local hospital said we were fine to carry one, very confusing! xxx


----------



## cazza22

MinnieMone said:


> hi everyone....
> 
> Can I sneak in a cautious BFP! I got a very faint line evening of 10dpo and to be honest it still hasn't got much darker at 12dpo, but I'm hanging on in there and hoping that the steroids are doing the trick with those dastardly natural killer cells..... I'm due to have my first IV of intralipids next week.
> 
> Does it matter that the lines aren't getting darker|? (be honest!) I know usually by now it should be pretty much up to control line dark now and I'm concerned they are going to just disappear.
> 
> Nato - I know how hard today is for you, and I'm so sorry hun, each due date for me has been like a knife in the heart, but I got through it... and it's made me stronger and more able to cope with the losses... big hug.
> 
> Sassy - have you been told not to get pregnant because of the testing at St. Mary's?
> I think you should test hun, put your mind at rest one way or the other.
> 
> Megg - I love those pics. you're so creative.
> 
> Mone


:wohoo: sneak it in all u want minnie :happydance:.
Have you got any piccies of ur tests, we do love a good look at lines :thumbup:

Fingers crossed this is ur BFP babe xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> bless u hun, dont worry about it too much ur under st marys right? So IF u are ur totally gonna be in the right hands :thumbup:.
> So have you used protection all month chick?? Or just careful? 1 of the little buggers may have got up there if u were using the pull out method? (tmi sorry).
> 
> xxxx

Yes we are under St Marys and my consultant at our loca hospital is amazing so I know we will be really well looked after, they have found all my probs so I will start my meds straight away! We have only had sex twice, once way after ovulation and once around ovualtion, we "did it" but he used protection towards the end! Surely I can't get preggo from that???

Right I'm blaming Megg, she wrote in my journal that withdrawal was almost completely safe? You did say that didn't you Megg?? :shrug:


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats Minnie :happydance:


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> bless u hun, dont worry about it too much ur under st marys right? So IF u are ur totally gonna be in the right hands :thumbup:.
> So have you used protection all month chick?? Or just careful? 1 of the little buggers may have got up there if u were using the pull out method? (tmi sorry).
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Yes we are under St Marys and my consultant at our loca hospital is amazing so I know we will be really well looked after, they have found all my probs so I will start my meds straight away! We have only had sex twice, once way after ovulation and once around ovualtion, we "did it" but he used protection towards the end! Surely I can't get preggo from that???
> 
> Right I'm blaming Megg, she wrote in my journal that withdrawal was almost completely safe? You did say that didn't you Megg?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Meggles may be right or she may have told a porky :haha:. I know that when men are a little over excited ah hemm :blush: they actually leak so fluid before ejaculation which CAN have sperm in, so i believe it is posible?? I know what you mean though chick it does seem unlikely to get caught that way when its usually such a god damn task to get caught :haha:. But i've got caught this month & have absolutely no idea how hahahaha we've too have only DTD twice & both times im sure werent near OV :wacko::wacko::wacko:.

Ay we may be able to start a new thread "How 2 get caught & uve no idea how" We could be like the modern days Virgin marys imacculate conception an all :haha: these can be our miracle babies Sass, hell do we deserve them!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> bless u hun, dont worry about it too much ur under st marys right? So IF u are ur totally gonna be in the right hands :thumbup:.
> So have you used protection all month chick?? Or just careful? 1 of the little buggers may have got up there if u were using the pull out method? (tmi sorry).
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Yes we are under St Marys and my consultant at our loca hospital is amazing so I know we will be really well looked after, they have found all my probs so I will start my meds straight away! We have only had sex twice, once way after ovulation and once around ovualtion, we "did it" but he used protection towards the end! Surely I can't get preggo from that???
> 
> Right I'm blaming Megg, she wrote in my journal that withdrawal was almost completely safe? You did say that didn't you Megg?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Meggles may be right or she may have told a porky :haha:. I know that when men are a little over excited ah hemm :blush: they actually leak so fluid before ejaculation which CAN have sperm in, so i believe it is posible?? I know what you mean though chick it does seem unlikely to get caught that way when its usually such a god damn task to get caught :haha:. But i've got caught this month & have absolutely no idea how hahahaha we've too have only DTD twice & both times im sure werent near OV :wacko::wacko::wacko:.
> 
> Ay we may be able to start a new thread "How 2 get caught & uve no idea how" We could be like the modern days Virgin marys imacculate conception an all :haha: these can be our miracle babies Sass, hell do we deserve them!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeh I know your right Cazza and years ago I would have never done it but now I know how hard it is to get preggo so it seems so unlikely!! Oh well what will be will be!

Hehe love the new thread idea, hey chick we may actually be bump buddies!!!:happydance:


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> bless u hun, dont worry about it too much ur under st marys right? So IF u are ur totally gonna be in the right hands :thumbup:.
> So have you used protection all month chick?? Or just careful? 1 of the little buggers may have got up there if u were using the pull out method? (tmi sorry).
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Yes we are under St Marys and my consultant at our loca hospital is amazing so I know we will be really well looked after, they have found all my probs so I will start my meds straight away! We have only had sex twice, once way after ovulation and once around ovualtion, we "did it" but he used protection towards the end! Surely I can't get preggo from that???
> 
> Right I'm blaming Megg, she wrote in my journal that withdrawal was almost completely safe? You did say that didn't you Megg?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Meggles may be right or she may have told a porky :haha:. I know that when men are a little over excited ah hemm :blush: they actually leak so fluid before ejaculation which CAN have sperm in, so i believe it is posible?? I know what you mean though chick it does seem unlikely to get caught that way when its usually such a god damn task to get caught :haha:. But i've got caught this month & have absolutely no idea how hahahaha we've too have only DTD twice & both times im sure werent near OV :wacko::wacko::wacko:.
> 
> Ay we may be able to start a new thread "How 2 get caught & uve no idea how" We could be like the modern days Virgin marys imacculate conception an all :haha: these can be our miracle babies Sass, hell do we deserve them!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I know your right Cazza and years ago I would have never done it but now I know how hard it is to get preggo so it seems so unlikely!! Oh well what will be will be!
> 
> Hehe love the new thread idea, hey chick we may actually be bump buddies!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I know can you imagine!! we'll get there together hun :hugs: cant wait for morning its like chrimbo hahaha Lov ya xxxx Caz xxx


----------



## MinnieMone

Thanks everyone... I had thought I was out this month, followed the SMEP but hadn't managed to BD day after 'smiley face', but it obviously hung around a few days. amazing really.

I wouldn't know where to start on getting a pic up...!.ooh wish I could I'd love you all to look at it... it's a def BFP in that you can see it from a good 3 foot away in normal light, it's a thin line but pink, just not thick and dark....so I know I'm preggers, it's just if my AF is due Tuesday that would make me about 12dpo and with my other 4 pregnancies by 14dpo they are darker and thicker than the control line. OH has said I mustn't test again until Tuesday as I'm so scared it will have disappeared, and I'm stressing out a bit, last time I lost at 5 weeks when the digi turned 'not pregnant' and i lost 2 days later. gutted.

I know I've got a long road ahead either way, and I'm fully prepared for everything now, i lost that amazing worry free feeling a long time ago... so I'm ok. 

Sassy - I think you are so right what will be will be.... what have you been diagnosed with, do you have all the medications you need to take if you have fallen? 

ok am going to go get a magnum (ice lolly, not gun! ha ha) and try and relax.

nite x


----------



## NatoPMT

bloody hell, its all kicked off for the disco testers 

congrats cazza and mone - brilliant brilliant news, i know both of you have been through so much. I am sending you both all my love and my stickiest thought waves

now, sassers. Um, i am trying my hardest to keep a straight face, but its really not working. How many apologies do you have to make again? i am loving that - it pretty much has to be a bfp now doesnt it seeing as youve already had one. congrats!!!! hahaha

thanks for your thoughts. instead of having a baby today, i have the worst hangover in the world as we had our house warming party last night and havent been able to get off the sofa all day - trying my hardest not to think about it.

Vic, have been on the grapefruit juice for a few months now (and last night there was too much vodka in it hearty)

Meg, loving the pics!


----------



## NatoPMT

ps cazza, what did you think of Cher last night?


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> just not thick and dark....so I know I'm preggers, it's just if my AF is due Tuesday that would make me about 12dpo and with my other 4 pregnancies by 14dpo they are darker and thicker than the control line. OH has said I mustn't test again until Tuesday as I'm so scared it will have disappeared, and I'm stressing out a bit, last time I lost at 5 weeks when the digi turned 'not pregnant' and i lost 2 days later. gutted.

i know that the fear isn't going to leave you be, i know that you have very real reasons for your fears and dont want to reduce that but this pregnancy is different, you have all the right medication and you have a lot more information than your drs have ever had before - and law of averages, plus nk zappers mean this is your time - Don't worry about stressing too, ive been reading that it has to be full on, serious stress to affect things

im so pleased for you x


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats Mone. Just take it one day at a time :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> ps cazza, what did you think of Cher last night?

Awwwww do you know wat huny i really like cher, she's different & its just what the show needed someone who stands out! I wish the press would leave the poor girl alone. What did u think?

I like Aiden aswell he's a cutey & he's from your neck of the woods in blackpool wohoooo xxxx

How u bin babe?? ok i hope?.

Lov ya Caz xxxx:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

I liked her too!! she's not at all popular, but im so bored of these technically good singers with no personality - i like her weirdy freaky face pulling. You need someone whos different, and shes properly different. 

Aiden was brilliant, big up the blackpool boy. x


----------



## Megg33k

Minnie - OMG! CONGRATS! :yipee:



Sassy_TTC said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> bless u hun, dont worry about it too much ur under st marys right? So IF u are ur totally gonna be in the right hands :thumbup:.
> So have you used protection all month chick?? Or just careful? 1 of the little buggers may have got up there if u were using the pull out method? (tmi sorry).
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Yes we are under St Marys and my consultant at our loca hospital is amazing so I know we will be really well looked after, they have found all my probs so I will start my meds straight away! We have only had sex twice, once way after ovulation and once around ovualtion, we "did it" but he used protection towards the end! Surely I can't get preggo from that???
> 
> Right I'm blaming Megg, she wrote in my journal that withdrawal was almost completely safe? You did say that didn't you Megg?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Okay... I DID say that! But, its actually pretty true! There's no hard evidence that there are sperm in pre-ejaculate... So, unless he got a little too excited (even just a little) then it is pretty fail-safe! They don't like to tell kids in HS that, but its true! However... Even protection isn't 100%, ya know? There's a reason they say 99%... Nothing is 100% unless you don't have ovaries or he doesn't have sperm! LOL :shrug: I'm sorry in advance if your baby turns out to be my fault! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Megg can you magically make me pregnant too? And Nato? And you? And the rest of us who are waiting for our turn? Thanks in advance. 

Minnie that is wonderful news! I agree with Nato, each one is different and you are attacking those NK jerks this time. I wish you could post pictures. My BFP's never showed up so early. I usually get dark lines at 15 or 16 dpo. 

Nato, a proper vodka grapefruit hangover sounds like the perfect thing to have today. Is your house all done? Can we see pictures? I hope you post them on your FB page. I'll go take a look. Today is almost over. Tomorrow is a new day with hope tucked inside. 

Sass I totally understand needing to wait to test. Of course it kills us to wait with you but you need to emotionally prepare yourself. I did have the same thought as Sparkly about your IC test. Very curious. 

We had a BFP in our 35+ thread today too. A busy day for B&B. 

Tim asked me what I wanted for my birthday. Hmmmm what could I possibly want for my birthday??? A birthday baby would work.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg can you magically make me pregnant too? And Nato? And you? And the rest of us who are waiting for our turn? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Minnie that is wonderful news! I agree with Nato, each one is different and you are attacking those NK jerks this time. I wish you could post pictures. My BFP's never showed up so early. I usually get dark lines at 15 or 16 dpo.
> 
> Nato, a proper vodka grapefruit hangover sounds like the perfect thing to have today. Is your house all done? Can we see pictures? I hope you post them on your FB page. I'll go take a look. Today is almost over. Tomorrow is a new day with hope tucked inside.
> 
> Sass I totally understand needing to wait to test. Of course it kills us to wait with you but you need to emotionally prepare yourself. I did have the same thought as Sparkly about your IC test. Very curious.
> 
> We had a BFP in our 35+ thread today too. A busy day for B&B.
> 
> Tim asked me what I wanted for my birthday. Hmmmm what could I possibly want for my birthday??? A birthday baby would work.

I can certainly try, honey! LOL

Who was the first 35+ BFP?


----------



## heart tree

Today's 35+ was Miss Muffet. Aka Steph. The first on that thread was the originator of the thread. Our very own disco diva Vicky! She might have even started the thread without realizing she was preggers.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow! Very cool! And, I think I know OF Miss Muffet! I've seen her around! That's great! :)

Quick update on Sam & Aggie: Aggie has been diagnosed with sleep apnea. In fact, its worse when Sam cuddles her because she is comfortable with her mummy and relaxes so much that she forgets to breath. But, they're keeping a close eye on her and know more about how to help her now! We're hoping she just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Aggie! Poor Sam!!! I hope they get this little one sorted out. I feel like she is going to pull through this like a champ for some reason.


----------



## Megg33k

Me too! I do feel like it'll all be okay... just a rough ride at first!

Exhausted, but proudest mummy EVER!
 



Attached Files:







Sam and Aggie.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## msarkozi

I think she is a fighter for sure


----------



## MinnieMone

thanks everyone for your congrats, but I fear I've lost already. took a First response this morning at 6am with a stopwatch, it didn't come up within 3 minutes, so pissed off I grabbed my keys and walked to the nearest garage for some cigs (haven't had one since last weds when I first started feeling pregnant). I hung around outside for about 10 mins kicking things and went back home and there is a v.v. faint line, but I'm due AF tomorrow and all my symptoms have pretty much gone. 

Such a strange feeling, it's almost like my mind won't let me go to that place anymore, to feel that pain I had the first time, I so want to cry like I did and mourn this loss, because I've got 5 sticks there saying I was/am? pregnant, but I know deep down it's gone, and I feel... Nothing. Why the hell can't i feel anymore, have I become so oblivious to it all now that it's become, normal? I'm just fricking sick of it now, i'm doing everything right, i'm taking the bloody steroids, i even quit my job because the stress was making me ill and i didn't want to increase the nk cells (there is some research that stress makes them more aggressive)... and now this.

sorry guys this is all me me me but i feel so fricking angry.

so here i am jobless, and no longer pregnant. and I've still got to tell martin as i haven't had the heart to wake him up... he was so happy this time, he really thought it would work.

gutted.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So Mone, it's still early hun it's not over until AF shows up so please don't give up.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Here's my test's, I have no words! :happydance: :wacko: :cry: :happydance: :wacko: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Test2.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MinnieMone

Sassy - let me be the first to congratulate you... that is fricking awesome! yayyyyyyy
such dark lines too, you must be nearly six weeks now right? How are you feeling? did you have no clue? Are you in shock?! so so pleased for you.... 


You better take off your On a break banner eh?! xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

MinnieMone said:


> Sassy - let me be the first to congratulate you... that is fricking awesome! yayyyyyyy
> such dark lines too, you must be nearly six weeks now right? How are you feeling? did you have no clue? Are you in shock?! so so pleased for you....
> 
> 
> You better take off your On a break banner eh?! xxx

Thank you, I'm 5 and a half weeks, I'm feeling strange, in shock, panicky! Nope I had no clue because I HONESTLY thought there would be no chance, but looking back I've been feeling rough the last week and before I tested this morning I started being sick so I kind of knew from that!, poor Hubby rubbed my back and said "you must be preggo"!!xxx 

I won't be changing my banner for a while, I'm too scared!xxxx


----------



## MinnieMone

well, at least you have had a week and a half of non worry sweetie....so when you pee'd on the IC the other day to prove that they can come up positive.... when you're not pregnant... you were! how funny.

So do you need to take any medication now, probably best to give St Mary's a ring and see what they say.

A happy and healthy 9 months sassy, I am so pleased for you x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

MinnieMone said:


> well, at least you have had a week and a half of non worry sweetie....so when you pee'd on the IC the other day to prove that they can come up positive.... when you're not pregnant... you were! how funny.
> 
> So do you need to take any medication now, probably best to give St Mary's a ring and see what they say.
> 
> A happy and healthy 9 months sassy, I am so pleased for you x

Thank you, I'm going to phone both hospital's at 9.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Minnie hun you dont know anything for sure yet so try and keep positive...I know its hard but all we have left these days is hope!

Sass CONGRATS!!!!!! I just burst out laughing when i saw your post!!! I like how we all thought your IC test was excellent evidence that the tests are crap! I think this time might be your lucky bean since youre bump buddies with Cazz and if i remember correctly that was your plan anyway right?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

vickyd said:


> Minnie hun you dont know anything for sure yet so try and keep positive...I know its hard but all we have left these days is hope!
> 
> Sass CONGRATS!!!!!! I just burst out laughing when i saw your post!!! I like how we all thought your IC test was excellent evidence that the tests are crap! I think this time might be your lucky bean since youre bump buddies with Cazz and if i remember correctly that was your plan anyway right?

I know how funny ay, yes me and Cazza always wanted to be bump buddies, seems our wished mya just come true! :happydance:


----------



## cazza22

Oh my fookin god aaarrrgghhhh so god damn exciting we did it sass we are actual real life bump buddies :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy I could cry!!! Now bring on the medication for us both n make these beans our forever beans :thumbup: xxxx lov ya xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Oh my fookin god aaarrrgghhhh so god damn exciting we did it sass we are actual real life bump buddies :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy I could cry!!! Now bring on the medication for us both n make these beans our forever beans :thumbup: xxxx lov ya xxxx

Soooooo happy I have you to get through this Caz, surely this has to be it for us? We both have fab lines, that has to be a great sign? I'm nervous yet sooo excited!xxx


----------



## vickyd

Aww you guys are gonna make me cry!!!!! Im so happy for you both!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thank you Vicky.

PMA all the way Cazza, we WILL both be holding our babies in about 8 months.xxx


----------



## Sparkly

OMG! I have a tear in my eye for you girls this morning...

Sassy - So the result of the IC testing...is......that they work just fine then? :haha:
Cazz - How lovely that you are both bump buddies :hugs:
Minnie - it isn't over yet hun, the faint line could just be caused by weak pee, also you are still really early, try and keep a little hope hun and keep testing :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OMG Sassy!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!! Awesome lines too.

Minnie - sorry you feel so down. Give it a few days though and see if AF shows up.

I feel so tired today, I slept for 12 hours last night!! eeeeek! Still got another week off work which is bliss. Scan on thursday...not long to wait.

Feel quite sad as I got a fb message from my friend last night to tell me a girl we went to uni with (who I don't know too well), her little sister died from pre-eclampsia yesterday, leaving her week old son behind. So so sad. My husband's cousin died of it three years ago and it's still hard for his family to look at the little girl left behind without her mummy.


----------



## NatoPMT

i dont know which way to feel when reading this thread, theres such massive differences when reading each post im all over the place

Mone - Im so sorry youre going through this, the last 2 months ive had what i thought were positives that turned negative, and although they were actually evaps rather than early losses, the devastation that i was left with was too much for me - i hate to think how you are feeling. I had given up and my bfn last sunday after my bfevap sent me straight to the fag shop too. If stress makes the nk cells more aggressive, its understandable that you'd think thats contributed (although Ive been reading each test has different sensitivity, plus the weak pee thing but i'll go with what you think is happening as you know you best) but as its so early and youre on medication for them, i would hazzard a guess that the nk cells arent to blame and that it might be a genetic loss because its before af is due. I know thats not going to make it any better, but it doesn't mean that it will happen every time, like untreated nk cells might mean. Im sorry to hear about your work situation my lovely xx

Sassers - i posted a few pages back to congratulate you and to ask how many people you have to apologise to, but you mightve missed it. Im still giggling. CONGRATS AGAIN!!! I think this is hilarious. Its the funniest bfp ever in the history of bfps. 

pmsl at sparkly - yes, in conclusion, apparently IC's do detect early hcg. 

cesca - im so sorry to hear about that, what a bloody tragedy. 

Hearty, house is all done and i'll take some pics today and post them - the garden is still a mess so we will do that next spring. Im off work today and it feels weird cos theres nothing left to paint.


----------



## NatoPMT

I just looked at the front page for this thread and most of the disco chicks are pregnant now. i'm getting left behind. I'm on cd5 with SMEP action plan about to go nuclear in 3 days.

I'd better not let me down this month or I'll have me to answer to.


----------



## pregoinnorge

omg, this is just crazy news sassy! i hope the IC company doesn't come after you for claiming their tests suck :) congratulations girl!


----------



## vickyd

Nato SMEP is a great way to go about ttc! Im gonna send all my good vibes your way babes!

Im so bored at work today....I cant be fucked to do anything really! Its rainy and i wish i was at home snuggling on the sofa watching oldies on the tv!


----------



## NatoPMT

if i were at work, id be bored too vic. 

as it goes, I'm still not dressed, and under a duvet on the sofa watching Notes on a Scandal. And i have half a large bar of Green and Blacks within reach.


----------



## NatoPMT

edit - half a bar of Green and Blacks gone. That took exactly 120 seconds.


----------



## vickyd

Oooohhhh sounds heavenly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I wish i had a fire place so that i could stay at home watching the fire go and eating tons of chocolate....


----------



## Jaymes

Hi girls! Congrats to all the bfp's!


----------



## Sparkly

If you feel you're getting left behind nato, then you're in good company, there's a few of us yet to get back up the duff...waiting....hoping.....and disco dancing while we are :flower:


----------



## Sparkly

Hi Jaymes, good to see you in here chick x


----------



## sequeena

Sassy you are royally up the duff! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy - I already said it but CONGRATS!!! :hugs: And, again... I'm sorry I got you pregnant! :rofl:

Jaymie - Hey pretty lady! Its nice to see you in here again!




NatoPMT said:


> I just looked at the front page for this thread and most of the disco chicks are pregnant now. i'm getting left behind. I'm on cd5 with SMEP action plan about to go nuclear in 3 days.
> 
> I'd better not let me down this month or I'll have me to answer to.

I feel a twinge of the same when I keep taking name away from the line I'm on and moving them up... but you aren't the only one left. There are still several of us waiting and waiting and waiting... and hoping (when we can)! Besides, I've seen everyone go in front of me in so many threads I run... I'm getting used to being the loser. I'm sure you'll go before me... Sparkly too! No worries, ladies!


EDIT: Just counted 12 :bfp: vs 10 :bfn:... That's only barely most!


----------



## Razcox

Dont worry all i'm still here plodding along!


----------



## NatoPMT

it looked so much more than 10 vs 12 when i looked. I am distracting myself with taking photos of my newly completed flat for posting, rather than posting pics of bfps / scans. 

ta daaa....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0032.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0036.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MinnieMone

Thanks everyone for your positive comments. Have put the ciggies down and gone for a 3k jog round the park via the chemist. Did a digi and it came up pregnant 1-2 so I guess for the time being I can pretend I'm pregnant, gives me more hope than those frikkin disappearing lines anyway.
Nato smep is a great way to go this month. If I could do one thing different though I would maybe start from day 10 rather than 8 just coz it was so knackering and I think by the time we got to smiley face we were past it! Although just goes to show it works eveb if not followed to plan. 
It seems so weird that u have had evaps 2 months in a row now hun yes the feeling is gutting anf for me -'ve always gone at least over seven weeks apart from the last one and I'm now for fooks sake I have to even worry about getting to my period wuthout losing. But as u all say its not over till af comes so maybe this bubs is just a slow starter. 

I'm actually really ok about the job had onlt been there 8 months and had been wanting to leave for a while. I had had 3 of the mc's there and it held a lot of bvad memories so I'm relieved to be out
Got a big spare rroom of stuff I'm going to ebay and then I'll start looking for some contract work + they have paid me a month salary so can't complain

Right off to make some vege soup and then try and chill out.... As vicky says just got hope now there's nothing else I can do x


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> I just looked at the front page for this thread and most of the disco chicks are pregnant now. i'm getting left behind. I'm on cd5 with SMEP action plan about to go nuclear in 3 days.
> 
> I'd better not let me down this month or I'll have me to answer to.

:hugs: Don't worry Nato... I'm still here. I may not be an original disco tester, but we joined BnB around the same time I think.


----------



## NatoPMT

and more
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0046.JPG
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0049.JPG
File size: 34 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0038.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0040.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> Thanks everyone for your positive comments. Have put the ciggies down and gone for a 3k jog round the park via the chemist. *Did a digi and it came up pregnant 1-2* so I guess for the time being I can pretend I'm pregnant, gives me more hope than those frikkin disappearing lines anyway.
> Nato smep is a great way to go this month. If I could do one thing different though I would maybe start from day 10 rather than 8 just coz it was so knackering and I think by the time we got to smiley face we were past it! Although just goes to show it works eveb if not followed to plan.
> It seems so weird that u have had evaps 2 months in a row now hun yes the feeling is gutting anf for me -'ve always gone at least over seven weeks apart from the last one and I'm now for fooks sake I have to even worry about getting to my period wuthout losing. But as u all say its not over till af comes so maybe this bubs is just a slow starter.
> 
> I'm actually really ok about the job had onlt been there 8 months and had been wanting to leave for a while. I had had 3 of the mc's there and it held a lot of bvad memories so I'm relieved to be out
> Got a big spare rroom of stuff I'm going to ebay and then I'll start looking for some contract work + they have paid me a month salary so can't complain
> 
> Right off to make some vege soup and then try and chill out.... As vicky says just got hope now there's nothing else I can do x

this is good, you are pregnant and the tests with lesser lines are not evidencing anything whatsoever - all they are doing is stressing you out. Different sensitivities, different pee concentrations. Call your drs tomorrow when af is due and then you are legitimately late and 'legitimately' pregnant. 

Hiya Dazed how are you getting on? give us an update, you dont post enough so you have to give us news now you are. 

anyone joining me on SMEP this month? thats to the 10 still testing minus the 1 awaiting IVF


----------



## Razcox

If we dont get a :bfp: this month then i will join you on the SMEP next month, though i dont think we will start at CD8 as that seems a bit early for my cycle i will prob start when the CBFM asks for sticks around CD 10 instead. :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

what day are you on raz? i am going to follow the plan exactly. My dr told me we should be doing it every 3 days throughout the cycle anyway. Thats a bit too much mind


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hey Nato :)
I am due for AF this Friday, so if it didn't happen this month, I'm gonna hop on the SMEP train next month I guess. I have absolutely no symptoms this month and at 10 DPO it is taking all my willpower not to test.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey lovely ladies,

Havnt read back yet just glanced over the pages so will read through when I get back home later. Sassy so happy for you that is the most amazing news ever and oh my god how did it happen plus those IC test they are good :haha::haha: it did make me laugh.

Sorry to be abit selfish but need some support and advice I've had some spotting and so very sacred :cry: Had some pinky red blodd yesterday when I wiped but then just a bit of brown spotting seems to have eased now but terrifed I'm going to lose the baby or that the baby has already dies :cry::cry:
Trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Personally feeling your pain about how long it is taking, but probably not taking it as well as you. :cry: I think I have hit my second low since this all began (the first being the MC). I'm hoping I have a REALLY bad case of PMS and its driving my emotions up the wall. Plus some other things, but I would feel bad posting here about them.
> I'm on my 6th cycle since we started trying again (8th since the MC). Got my first evap yesterday. I must say I was kinda excited to get an evap... now I feel like and official BnB member since just about everyone on here has had at least one in their life.


----------



## NatoPMT

Amy lets hope you don't have to join me, as it goes, when i got my bfp, i had absolutely no symptoms at all so youre not out till the fat witch sings. fingers crossed, and im agog at your self control at not testing

hi luce, have you spoken to your dr or EPU? give them a call now and see what they say. It is normal, as you know, to get spotting, but i can understand how damned scary this situation is for you. The best thing you can do is get an early scan, and ham up the details if you need to to make sure they see you. am i right in thinking you have a scan anyway this week? i don't think you should wait till the booked one because you need reassurance that everything is fine. MMC is not at all common, and recurrent mmc is really rare. Also, you've only just had your due date so that will crank your anxiety levels right up

x


----------



## vickyd

Nato the flat looks great! I really like the kitchen, it has a New Yorky feel to it!

Luce hun i know spotting and bleeding is really scary but i think that if there is no cramping, it should be innocent. Cant you call for an emergency scan to ease your fears?


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Personally feeling your pain about how long it is taking, but probably not taking it as well as you. :cry: I think I have hit my second low since this all began (the first being the MC). I'm hoping I have a REALLY bad case of PMS and its driving my emotions up the wall. Plus some other things, but I would feel bad posting here about them.
> I'm on my 6th cycle since we started trying again (8th since the MC). Got my first evap yesterday. I must say I was kinda excited to get an evap... now I feel like and official BnB member since just about everyone on here has had at least one in their life.
> 
> Evaps can turn positive - eyes crossed for you
> 
> i know what you mean though, just had my 7th month let down since i started trying again - im only taking it ok cos I'm ignoring it. If you want to post about stuff thats getting to you, please do because I want to hear what's going on - whatever is getting to you, you need support and just typing it out can help. Catharsis and all that.
> 
> haha at exciting evaps. You are fully fledged.Click to expand...


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks Vic

if my flat is new yorky, why don't I have cheesecake. Thats what I'd like to know.


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy call the EPU and they'll book you for a scan. I had my scan at 7+5, bleeding was a 7+3 and when I worked the dates back it was exactly when my period would have been due!! If it's slowed down then it shouldn't be a problem, but call the EPU anyway.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Massive hugs Lucy, please try to stay calm, we all know how common bleeding is in early pregnancy, I cannot wait for you to see your lil bubba with a lovely strong heartbeat tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you.xxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

I have just bought some soft cups. I really am going nuclear this month. Metaphorically speaking of course.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOW Nato, your flat is stunning, it looks like your have copied and pasted pics from the internet onto this thread, looks really plush. Love it.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg - This has to go down in history, you live a million miles away and you don't have a penis yet you still got me preggo :rofl:

Thank you.xxxxxxxxxx

P.S IC are FAB!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> what day are you on raz? i am going to follow the plan exactly. My dr told me we should be doing it every 3 days throughout the cycle anyway. Thats a bit too much mind

I'm on CD13 and only 3DPO so i have a while yet!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> WOW Nato, your flat is stunning, it looks like your have copied and pasted pics from the internet onto this thread, looks really plush. Love it.xxxx

haha. I should have done that and posted stuff like this:
 



Attached Files:







Glamorous living room.jpeg
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> WOW Nato, your flat is stunning, it looks like your have copied and pasted pics from the internet onto this thread, looks really plush. Love it.xxxx
> 
> haha. I should have done that and posted stuff like this:Click to expand...

:rofl: Your's is way nicer than that!xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> it looked so much more than 10 vs 12 when i looked. I am distracting myself with taking photos of my newly completed flat for posting, rather than posting pics of bfps / scans.
> 
> ta daaa....

Your flat is bloody gorgeous! I'm SO jealous!!! :hugs:

P.S. It looks like more BFP's because the flashing BFP following their names takes up so much space! I think I shall give each of us a :dust: to make our list longer! :haha:



LucyJ said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Havnt read back yet just glanced over the pages so will read through when I get back home later. Sassy so happy for you that is the most amazing news ever and oh my god how did it happen plus those IC test they are good :haha::haha: it did make me laugh.
> 
> Sorry to be abit selfish but need some support and advice I've had some spotting and so very sacred :cry: Had some pinky red blodd yesterday when I wiped but then just a bit of brown spotting seems to have eased now but terrifed I'm going to lose the baby or that the baby has already dies :cry::cry:
> Trying to stay hopeful.

Oh, sweetie! I'm sure its probably nothing! As the other girls mentioned, can you get an emergency scan to put your mind at ease? :hugs:



Dazed said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Dazed how are you getting on? give us an update, you dont post enough so you have to give us news now you are.
> 
> Personally feeling your pain about how long it is taking, but probably not taking it as well as you. :cry: I think I have hit my second low since this all began (the first being the MC). I'm hoping I have a REALLY bad case of PMS and its driving my emotions up the wall. Plus some other things, but I would feel bad posting here about them.
> I'm on my 6th cycle since we started trying again (8th since the MC). Got my first evap yesterday. I must say I was kinda excited to get an evap... now I feel like and official BnB member since just about everyone on here has had at least one in their life.Click to expand...

Don't feel bad about posting them here! Post away! Or feel free to PM me to vent it all... I never mind, honey! Hoping your evap turns into a BFP!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg - This has to go down in history, you live a million miles away and you don't have a penis yet you still got me preggo :rofl:
> 
> Thank you.xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> P.S IC are FAB!!!!!xxxx

You're not even the first girl I've gotten pregnant over the internet! I have a daughter in GA! :dohh: But, you are much further away from me! It will be exciting to have a child in another country! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:dust: was too big... I went with :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> it looked so much more than 10 vs 12 when i looked. I am distracting myself with taking photos of my newly completed flat for posting, rather than posting pics of bfps / scans.
> 
> ta daaa....
> 
> Your flat is bloody gorgeous! I'm SO jealous!!! :hugs:
> 
> P.S. It looks like more BFP's because the flashing BFP following their names takes up so much space! I think I shall give each of us a :dust: to make our list longer! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> LucyJ said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Havnt read back yet just glanced over the pages so will read through when I get back home later. Sassy so happy for you that is the most amazing news ever and oh my god how did it happen plus those IC test they are good :haha::haha: it did make me laugh.
> 
> Sorry to be abit selfish but need some support and advice I've had some spotting and so very sacred :cry: Had some pinky red blodd yesterday when I wiped but then just a bit of brown spotting seems to have eased now but terrifed I'm going to lose the baby or that the baby has already dies :cry::cry:
> Trying to stay hopeful.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, sweetie! I'm sure its probably nothing! As the other girls mentioned, can you get an emergency scan to put your mind at ease? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Dazed how are you getting on? give us an update, you dont post enough so you have to give us news now you are.Click to expand...
> 
> Personally feeling your pain about how long it is taking, but probably not taking it as well as you. :cry: I think I have hit my second low since this all began (the first being the MC). I'm hoping I have a REALLY bad case of PMS and its driving my emotions up the wall. Plus some other things, but I would feel bad posting here about them.
> I'm on my 6th cycle since we started trying again (8th since the MC). Got my first evap yesterday. I must say I was kinda excited to get an evap... now I feel like and official BnB member since just about everyone on here has had at least one in their life.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel bad about posting them here! Post away! Or feel free to PM me to vent it all... I never mind, honey! Hoping your evap turns into a BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Megg - This has to go down in history, you live a million miles away and you don't have a penis yet you still got me preggo :rofl:
> 
> Thank you.xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> P.S IC are FAB!!!!!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're not even the first girl I've gotten pregnant over the internet! I have a daughter in GA! :dohh: But, you are much further away from me! It will be exciting to have a child in another country! :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww hun I wish I could get you preggo back :wacko:

Don't worry my lil bubba will always know where he/she came from, think I'll leave the dry humping that got a bit wet, out though :rofl:


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Evaps can turn positive - eyes crossed for you

I wish, but this one isn't. I tested yesterday morning and BFN. Later that day the witch showed up (although not in her normal fasion and a day earily). About an hour after that is when I found the evap while taking the trash out.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hospital have just phoned my levels are as follows:-

HCG - 3195
Progesterone - 125.4

Not sure what it means, second blood test Wednesday!!xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - your place looks beautiful!!!

Sass - Congrats again girl! And that is an awesome number for your HCG to be at. I wonder if it's twins?! :) 

Luce - can you go to the hospital and get checked?

Mone - try to stay calm and I am sure you are still pregnant

Hi to all the other girls....and your BFP's will come! We won't leave you behind at all


----------



## heart tree

Wow what a morning! I hope I remember everything that was said. First congrats are in order for Sassy! That is a story to go down in history! I know it is scary but it is also very exciting! You and Danny are very fertile! 

Minnie I'm so pleased that you got another test that confirms the pregnancy. You are still so early. Don't freak yourself out with the tests. Remember how low Vicky thought her numbers were? Now look at her! 

Nato, the flat is gorgeous! I love the windows that look out into the garden. Very chic! I'm not pregnant either babe. I'm hanging in that croud with you. I had very good luck with the soft cups. They worked the second cycle I tried them. I rubbed some pre seed inside the cup before inserting it. I slept with the cup in. 

Dazed I've never had an evap either. I hope you feel like you can share here. Personal stuff is fair game. It doesn't always have to be about ttc. 

Lucy my heart is with you. Any blood is scary to see. Your appointment is tomorrow right? Can you get in earlier? I hope everything is ok. 

Amy I can't wait for you to test. When will you do it? 

Did I miss anyone? I'll go back and read again. 

No news for me. In some ways I guess that is a good thing. 

xoxo


----------



## NatoPMT

your hcg is high from what i can work out googling Sassers. Meg mightve gotten you pregnant with twins. 

so youre day 2 Dazed, you can be my smep buddy. Only 3 days behind me. Sorry the fat witch sang though, silly cow that she is

i just went to the shop and got seen by someone from work. i was walking down the street carrying a trifle.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for the soft cup tip Hearty, did you use one every time, or just over OV time?


----------



## heart tree

Even as I'm posting you girls are chatting! Sass those numbers are awesome. I can't believe how quickly you got them. 

Dazed sorry about the witch. Or ho bag as Amy calls her. 

Raz how long are your cycles? Sounds like you might ov late like me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I've got my first scan on Tuesday 19th Oct @ 10am.xxx


----------



## heart tree

Wait, Raz, I take that back. Are you CD 13 AND 3 DPO??? Maybe your cycles are short. I'm confused.

Nato, I used the soft cups only around Ov time. I would try to use them a couple of days before my positive OPK and then a few days after the positive OPK. Probably 5 times total per cycle.


----------



## Razcox

Lol sorry bit of a typo i am CD17 and 3DPO but it was a short cycle for me i normally OV on CD 16 or so i did try Soy this month though that may have effected it.


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm making notes. 

Right, SMEP, pre-seed and soft cups, what else can i do.


----------



## CJSG1977

OMG CONGRATSSSSSSSSS!!!! Cazza22 and Sass!!! Thats friggin AWESOME!! I've only been gone 5 days!!


Well I havent ovulated yet! I'm getting really frustrated cause I am CD18...and had another positive OPK today...darker than the control so a very CLEAR positive. But I'm a 28 day cycle which means my luteal phase wont be long enough! ArrrggghhhH! God I'm frustrated. My temp is still 97.8 too so no way I've OV! I dont know what to do now. Any advice??? I have had positive OPK's for 5days now...admittedly they are getting darker and not lighter but I have never ov this late.

I'm sorry about the losses :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? Sequeena?? Megg?? And Lucy spotting can be perfectly normal but I would ring EPU to get some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Sassy - those numbers are brilliant and you got them so quickly, did you go today?

Luce - I would get down to EPU to put your mind at ease, they will always see you if you just show up. I know how scary it is sweetheart, and it's useless for me to say try not to worry, but I'm sending you a virtual hug.

Nato - go SMEP, and go soft cups (not sure what they are but they sound great, is it to keep the sperm in?) Your flat is gorgeous, very stylish, and that kitchen - dreamy. And at least you weren't eating the trifle. That would have been embarrasing!

everyone else hope you're having a great day.... x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

MinnieMone said:


> Sassy - those numbers are brilliant and you got them so quickly, did you go today?
> 
> Luce - I would get down to EPU to put your mind at ease, they will always see you if you just show up. I know how scary it is sweetheart, and it's useless for me to say try not to worry, but I'm sending you a virtual hug.
> 
> Nato - go SMEP, and go soft cups (not sure what they are but they sound great, is it to keep the sperm in?) Your flat is gorgeous, very stylish, and that kitchen - dreamy. And at least you weren't eating the trifle. That would have been embarrasing!
> 
> everyone else hope you're having a great day.... x

Yep I went straight to my local hospital this morning, my consultant was brilliant and slotted in seeing me between his appointments, he took bloods, done my script and booked my scan, I then collected 2 bags full of drugs from the pharmacy then I had to see a nurse who showed me how to inject my clexane injections.

I know my numbers do seem high, even if the were 50 last Monday when I done that IC then that means they have way more than doubled every 48 hours, I'm not complaining though, explains the sudden awful sickness I've got today.xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Hahaha Nato! That made me chuckle you saying that Sass got preggo by Megg with twins :rofl:

The only thing I havent tried is soft cups....wouldnt know where to buy them even. And the BD is getting on my nerves cause I am rowing with the OH today, which means it wont happen but I am apparently still fertile....go figure.

Those levels are high...there may well be twins in there!!! :dance:


----------



## pregoinnorge

after all the exciting news in the disco thread i tested...and got a stupid evap i think. oh well, today is either 9 or 10 DPO, so I guess there's no reason to start crying yet.


----------



## NatoPMT

am also going cough medicine

think this is the right one, if anyone knows otherwise tell me please

https://www.boots.com/en/Robitussin-Chesty-Cough-Medicine-100-ml_11467/

Hi CJ

*But I'm a 28 day cycle which means my luteal phase wont be long enough!
*
if your cycle changes, the LP stays the same and your follicular phase is the bit that changes, so your cycle should be longer this month if your follicular phase has been and you have ov late. You mightve just had a hiccup and ovd late - several +opks mean your body is trying to force ov and its not quite happening yet - but it might any day so keep going - how frustrating 

Thanks Mone. If id thought to take a spoon to the shop, i would have been eating it. Feels weird to be finally finished after 8 months of living in a building site. I dont know what to do with myself

Raz that soy is powerful stuff


----------



## pregoinnorge

your apartment is lovely Nato! You have some style, girl:)
I'm sorry Lucy--hope you can get everything sorted out. What's the harm is going to the doctor earlier this week?


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> Nato - go SMEP, and go soft cups (not sure what they are but they sound great, is it to keep the sperm in?)

love the way you know without being told. thats TTC thinking that is. I got a mooncup at first, but im a bit scared of it and they dont hold it to the cervix as well apparently, so am going softcup on my cervix's ass this month. Just to be clear, my cervix doesnt actually have an ass. 

CJ, i just got mine here:

https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/instead-cups/instead-cups.html?gclid=COmayOqey6QCFeNc4wodwDFmUA


----------



## NatoPMT

pregoinnorge said:


> after all the exciting news in the disco thread i tested...and got a stupid evap i think. oh well, today is either 9 or 10 DPO, so I guess there's no reason to start crying yet.

sorry to hear that, but loads of days dpo left yet and evaps can turn positive (so i keep getting told)


----------



## pregoinnorge

just cuz i'm bored tonight...
too bad it's grey:(
 



Attached Files:







Bilde 004.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my fookin god aaarrrgghhhh so god damn exciting we did it sass we are actual real life bump buddies :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy I could cry!!! Now bring on the medication for us both n make these beans our forever beans :thumbup: xxxx lov ya xxxx
> 
> Soooooo happy I have you to get through this Caz, surely this has to be it for us? We both have fab lines, that has to be a great sign? I'm nervous yet sooo excited!xxxClick to expand...

Just got in from work boooooo!!!

AND yes too bloody right youve got me babe!!! We WILL be holding our forever beans this time & hey theres gonna be a day we can actually call them babies & not just beans lol :haha:.
This has gotta be it right? We've spoke about being bump buddies for almost a year now & its finally happend on the month we didnt plan for it too :rofl: if you would have told us that 6 months ago we would have laughed! 
Im sooooo nervous aswel chick but we must stay positive. I rang the hospital today for an appointment with Dr Polson & his secretary is ringing me back tomorrow with an appointment :thumbup:. Its all soooooo Scary.

Did you get hold of the hospital chick xxxx Lov Ya xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

pregoinnorge said:


> just cuz i'm bored tonight...
> too bad it's grey:(

Thats so frustrating hun! I hope it turns into a pink positive!!


Thanks Nato, I will take a look. I really hope thats the case!!! So my test date is going to move at least 4 days ahead!! That means I'll be testing the day I go to the fertility specialist! Random LOL.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my fookin god aaarrrgghhhh so god damn exciting we did it sass we are actual real life bump buddies :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy I could cry!!! Now bring on the medication for us both n make these beans our forever beans :thumbup: xxxx lov ya xxxx
> 
> Soooooo happy I have you to get through this Caz, surely this has to be it for us? We both have fab lines, that has to be a great sign? I'm nervous yet sooo excited!xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Just got in from work boooooo!!!
> 
> AND yes too bloody right youve got me babe!!! We WILL be holding our forever beans this time & hey theres gonna be a day we can actually call them babies & not just beans lol :haha:.
> This has gotta be it right? We've spoke about being bump buddies for almost a year now & its finally happend on the month we didnt plan for it too :rofl: if you would have told us that 6 months ago we would have laughed!
> Im sooooo nervous aswel chick but we must stay positive. I rang the hospital today for an appointment with Dr Polson & his secretary is ringing me back tomorrow with an appointment :thumbup:. Its all soooooo Scary.
> 
> Did you get hold of the hospital chick xxxx Lov Ya xxxxClick to expand...

Yep spoke to both, the post is in my journal, I'll copy it over.xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> it looked so much more than 10 vs 12 when i looked. I am distracting myself with taking photos of my newly completed flat for posting, rather than posting pics of bfps / scans.
> 
> ta daaa....
> 
> Your flat is bloody gorgeous! I'm SO jealous!!! :hugs:
> 
> P.S. It looks like more BFP's because the flashing BFP following their names takes up so much space! I think I shall give each of us a :dust: to make our list longer! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> LucyJ said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Havnt read back yet just glanced over the pages so will read through when I get back home later. Sassy so happy for you that is the most amazing news ever and oh my god how did it happen plus those IC test they are good :haha::haha: it did make me laugh.
> 
> Sorry to be abit selfish but need some support and advice I've had some spotting and so very sacred :cry: Had some pinky red blodd yesterday when I wiped but then just a bit of brown spotting seems to have eased now but terrifed I'm going to lose the baby or that the baby has already dies :cry::cry:
> Trying to stay hopeful.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, sweetie! I'm sure its probably nothing! As the other girls mentioned, can you get an emergency scan to put your mind at ease? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Dazed how are you getting on? give us an update, you dont post enough so you have to give us news now you are.Click to expand...
> 
> Personally feeling your pain about how long it is taking, but probably not taking it as well as you. :cry: I think I have hit my second low since this all began (the first being the MC). I'm hoping I have a REALLY bad case of PMS and its driving my emotions up the wall. Plus some other things, but I would feel bad posting here about them.
> I'm on my 6th cycle since we started trying again (8th since the MC). Got my first evap yesterday. I must say I was kinda excited to get an evap... now I feel like and official BnB member since just about everyone on here has had at least one in their life.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel bad about posting them here! Post away! Or feel free to PM me to vent it all... I never mind, honey! Hoping your evap turns into a BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Megg - This has to go down in history, you live a million miles away and you don't have a penis yet you still got me preggo :rofl:
> 
> Thank you.xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> P.S IC are FAB!!!!!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're not even the first girl I've gotten pregnant over the internet! I have a daughter in GA! :dohh: But, you are much further away from me! It will be exciting to have a child in another country! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hun I wish I could get you preggo back :wacko:
> 
> Don't worry my lil bubba will always know where he/she came from, think I'll leave the dry humping that got a bit wet, out though :rofl:Click to expand...

I know you would if you could, hun! :hugs: Yeah, leave out that bit! Just tell him/her that a girl on the internet put him/her in your belly from thousands of miles away. That won't confuse the lil mite! :haha:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Hospital have just phoned my levels are as follows:-
> 
> HCG - 3195
> Progesterone - 125.4
> 
> Not sure what it means, second blood test Wednesday!!xxx

That's actually pretty "normal" for a singleton at your gestation! You're 5+3, yeah? If so, that's right where it should be! Progesterone is ACE!



Sassy_TTC said:


> I've got my first scan on Tuesday 19th Oct @ 10am.xxx

Holy crap that's soon!!! :hugs:



CJSG1977 said:


> OMG CONGRATSSSSSSSSS!!!! Cazza22 and Sass!!! Thats friggin AWESOME!! I've only been gone 5 days!!
> 
> 
> Well I havent ovulated yet! I'm getting really frustrated cause I am CD18...and had another positive OPK today...darker than the control so a very CLEAR positive. But I'm a 28 day cycle which means my luteal phase wont be long enough! ArrrggghhhH! God I'm frustrated. My temp is still 97.8 too so no way I've OV! I dont know what to do now. Any advice??? I have had positive OPK's for 5days now...admittedly they are getting darker and not lighter but I have never ov this late.
> 
> I'm sorry about the losses :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Sequeena?? Megg?? And Lucy spotting can be perfectly normal but I would ring EPU to get some reassurance :hugs:

Meh, nothing here!



pregoinnorge said:


> just cuz i'm bored tonight...
> too bad it's grey:(

I don't know if it's grey or not... Your lighting sucked... I played with it!
 



Attached Files:







Amy test_color.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7









Amy test_color_inv.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7









Amy test_color_contrast.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6









Amy test_color_contrast_inv.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pregoinnorge

you're so computer savvy, megg! but i am pretty sure it's grey. Those *******s cost $15 here in Norway! I can't believe I actually broke down and splashed the cash like that :(


----------



## yogi77

Wowza busy thread today!! 

First of all huge congrats Sassy, so much for your protest for IC's!!! :rofl: I hope everything works out for you this time :hugs:

Nato your flat looks great, love the photos! And just remember that I am still TTC with you too! And put me down for the SMEP this month!

I know that I'm not an original Disco tester but I am grateful to have found this group...even though I have only officially tried one cycle since my MC I still hope that I can still hang around and bitch, complain, whine, moan, wait, hope, celebrate etc. with all of you...I know that I haven't been through half of most of you have been through but this is still a source of support for me! 

Lucy, I hope you get a scan early so that you can rest assured, I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs:

Minnie congrats on the bfp because that is what it sounds like to me! A digi with Pregnant 1-2 is definitely not wrong!! FX for you!

Amy I see the line on your test but I don't know what it is...I have gotten evaps on all of my IC's so I hate them now!! I hope it turns into a bfp for you!

Dazed, sorry about the stupid ho-bag...I'm waiting for the hb to arrive now, should be today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hehe my experiment well and truly sucked ay!!!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Caz - Post from my journal re hospital's!xx

So St Marys phoned me back while I was with my consultant at my local hospital so I passed the phone over, basically there said they would put me on the same treatment as my local hospital is already offering so that was brilliant news and really put my mind at rest.

My consultant took bloods, prescribed all my meds and he wanted to check my cervix but I refused as I don't want to take any risks! 

So I have the following meds:-

4xFolic Acids tabs
Pregnacare
Vitamin B-Complex
Cyclogest pesseries - 400mg twice daily
Clexane injections
75mg Aspirin

He decided against the steriods which I am over the moon about, he's quite happy for me to only go with above treatment as he has no clear evidence that I need steriods (St Marys confirmed this) he was just going to prescribe it as a precaution, I'm happy with his decision and I feel confident that the above meds are going to help me!

Please please please let this be it! I want this baby more than words could ever describe. Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed!!

I get my blood results at 4pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxx 

Oh and my first scan is Tuesday 19th Oct @ 10am!!!! 1 week to go


----------



## NatoPMT

The IC's cost 15 dorra or shop bought tests? Can you get them off ebay? they are only £2.99 on ebay, but cost a lot more in evap upsets. can you post a pic in better light? i want to scrutinise it

Hi Yogi, yeay do the smep with me. have you tested in the last couple of days? i see your temp hasnt totally gone downhill.


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> The IC's cost 15 dorra or shop bought tests? Can you get them off ebay? they are only £2.99 on ebay, but cost a lot more in evap upsets. can you post a pic in better light? i want to scrutinise it
> 
> Hi Yogi, yeay do the smep with me. have you tested in the last couple of days? i see your temp hasnt totally gone downhill.

Yes, tested this morning (15dpo) with a BFEVAP. 

My luteal phase, I think it's called?? is always long, around 15-16 days with consistent high temps so I can't really get excited about my temps.


----------



## Megg33k

You just answered my question that I posted! LOL Uhm... I hope it turns BFP!


----------



## Allie84

Um, WTF?!?!!?!? :wave:

I'm gone for 4 days and all hell breaks loose. 

I haven't read most of the posts but CONGRATS Cazz and Sassy!!!! :hugs: But please, do explain?!?!? I thought Cazz was taking the month off and Sass didn't have unprotected sex??? How did this occur? I'm soooooo happy for you. You both have crazy dark lines! :dance:

I'm really tired-drove 1000 miles yesterday-and back at work today. I got a speeding ticket on the way to work, and I'm 12 dpo but have resisted testing, and just now noticed brown spotting and cramps. Boooo. :( I've got my appt to get my blood test results this afternoon. Will let you know how it goes.

:hugs: to Luce, thinking of you and try not to worry!

:hugs: to Minnie, so sorry, thinking of you too.

I'm going to spend all evening getting caught up with you girlies!


----------



## yogi77

To those who know about the charts, what makes the red solid lines go dotted? My solid lines turned into dotted lines today and I have no idea why? Thanks!!


----------



## Megg33k

They went dotted because you're 15dpo with no +HPT noted. So, it thinks maybe it got your O date wrong. No worries!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Allie, welcome back to the institution. 

dunno yogi but i google and it sent me to this info on FF:


The dotted lines on your chart for the coverline and ovulation detection mean that there is something about your data that puts your ovulation date in question. Usually this is because one or more of your non-temperature fertility signs do not confirm the ovulation date that your temperature would suggest. This may not mean anything significant for you, especially if your thermal shift is clear. Sometimes your fertility signs just do not all match up to show a perfectly correlated picture. In most cases, the detection is still quite reliable, but it means that you have to keep looking at your chart and your fertility signs and have intercourse if you see any signs of increased fertility.

When the lines are dotted and the thermal shift is not clear or dramatic, it is especially important to keep having intercourse since it is possible that you are still waiting for ovulation. If a more likely ovulation date becomes apparent later, the software will usually adjust the detection automatically.


----------



## NatoPMT

meggs explanation is better than my pasted post yogi, just ignore me cos my info might make you worry unnecessarily


----------



## heart tree

CJ, if you Ov later than normal, it doesn't mean your LP will be shorter. It may just mean that your whole cycle will be longer. If you Ov on CD 18, you can still go on to have a 14 day LP. Your cycle will just be a 32 day cycle instead of a 28 day cycle. Don't worry, it is normal for your Ov day to move around a bit. Your LP should stay the same though. 

Nato, I could never do the SMEP because Tim isn't a spring chicken anymore! And with my long cycles, we'd be exhausted before I ever OV'd. But, we are going to do it every other day starting from when I get a high reading on my CBFM. If I can get him to do it a couple days in a row once I get my peak reading on my CBFM, then it will pretty much be like the SMEP. 

So, for me it is the hybrid SMEP, preseed before BD, Soft Cups with preseed inside after BD, have an orgasm if possible after inserting Soft Cup, sleep with Soft Cup inside. That did the trick last time! 

Sassy, I can't wait for your scan. I can't believe you are preggers!!!

Lucy, where are you love? I hope you are ok. 

Minnie, are you getting bloods done?


----------



## yogi77

Thanks Megg and Nato...I always go either 15 or 16 dpo before the witch arrives so I guess I have no concerns...There is no question when I o'd this month, so I'll just ignore the dots.

The funny thing is that the one month I actually did get my bfp is the cycle that I didn't chart at all because we were on vacation for 2 weeks during ovulation, so I knew the temps would be messed up. Maybe I should step away from the thermometre!!!


----------



## cazza22

Omfg sass ive just read your post those numbers are Great chick :wohoo: Im dsreading my bloods i HATE having bloods took i have mega deep veins & they sometimes have to go in my feet if they cant find a strong enought vein on my arm or hand it kills :cry: 

Heres my IC progression so far im 13dpo going off our shagging this month i cant be anymore :blush:
What do u guys think? I know there cheapies ive got FRER & CB Digi's on order they should be here soon xxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=124831&stc=1&d=1286814773

Fingers crossed bean is snuggling in nicely?


Nato Your apartment is STUNNING!!!! Im so jelous. Im loving how prepared you are for the month ahead its like ur a marine going on combat & collecting all ur neccesaties :haha:

Luce i know how u must be feeling but please dont stress out, you have your scan tomorrow babe and im certain u'll see your iccle bean beating away :thumbup: I hope ur ok chick?

Allie I hope ur ok babe? I've not really caught up but i havent seen you much on here i hope ur ok gorgeous?

Amy dont underestimate the power of the IC :haha: that very well might be the beginnings of ur BFP!!!

Minnie congrats on the digi huny bun :bunny: :dance:

Hey meggles & hearty how are you girls? Good i hope? :hugs:

Hi everyone else :wave: hope ur all ok :kiss:

Lov Yas Caz xxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

heart tree said:


> CJ, if you Ov later than normal, it doesn't mean your LP will be shorter. It may just mean that your whole cycle will be longer. If you Ov on CD 18, you can still go on to have a 14 day LP. Your cycle will just be a 32 day cycle instead of a 28 day cycle. Don't worry, it is normal for your Ov day to move around a bit. Your LP should stay the same though.
> 
> Nato, I could never do the SMEP because Tim isn't a spring chicken anymore! And with my long cycles, we'd be exhausted before I ever OV'd. But, we are going to do it every other day starting from when I get a high reading on my CBFM. If I can get him to do it a couple days in a row once I get my peak reading on my CBFM, then it will pretty much be like the SMEP.
> 
> So, for me it is the hybrid SMEP, preseed before BD, Soft Cups with preseed inside after BD, have an orgasm if possible after inserting Soft Cup, sleep with Soft Cup inside. That did the trick last time!
> 
> Sassy, I can't wait for your scan. I can't believe you are preggers!!!
> 
> Lucy, where are you love? I hope you are ok.
> 
> Minnie, are you getting bloods done?

You can't?? Imagine how I feel :wacko:
Not long to wait, soooo excited, I don't think I'm going to sleep all week.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha cazza

im doing commando rolls and everything


----------



## yogi77

very nice lines for so early Cazza, FX for you!!


----------



## CJSG1977

How do I upload a pic...I kNOW this is going to be the daftest thing I have EVER done...but I took a clear blue test. It said not pregnant after 2 mins (which I expected)...so I took it apart and there is a faint line. I dont have to squint to see it either... Are evap lines popular on Clear Blue tests??? 

Because I have had positive OPK's for so long and someone mentioned if you are preggo they can come up positive....so I thought why not...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Omfg sass ive just read your post those numbers are Great chick :wohoo: Im dsreading my bloods i HATE having bloods took i have mega deep veins & they sometimes have to go in my feet if they cant find a strong enought vein on my arm or hand it kills :cry:
> 
> Heres my IC progression so far im 13dpo going off our shagging this month i cant be anymore :blush:
> What do u guys think? I know there cheapies ive got FRER & CB Digi's on order they should be here soon xxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=124831&stc=1&d=1286814773
> 
> Fingers crossed bean is snuggling in nicely?
> 
> 
> Nato Your apartment is STUNNING!!!! Im so jelous. Im loving how prepared you are for the month ahead its like ur a marine going on combat & collecting all ur neccesaties :haha:
> 
> Luce i know how u must be feeling but please dont stress out, you have your scan tomorrow babe and im certain u'll see your iccle bean beating away :thumbup: I hope ur ok chick?
> 
> Allie I hope ur ok babe? I've not really caught up but i havent seen you much on here i hope ur ok gorgeous?
> 
> Amy dont underestimate the power of the IC :haha: that very well might be the beginnings of ur BFP!!!
> 
> Minnie congrats on the digi huny bun :bunny: :dance:
> 
> Hey meggles & hearty how are you girls? Good i hope? :hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else :wave: hope ur all ok :kiss:
> 
> Lov Yas Caz xxxxxx

YAY Those lines a frigging fantastic Caz, your bloods will put your mind at rest, I hate getting bloods done too as all my veins seemed to have collapsed in my arms, took 4 attempts today but it has really put me at ease knowing my numbers are were they should be!!! I can't wait for Wednesday's levels.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

those lines look brilliant to me, if its at all possible, step away from the tests Cazza, you might get a one or two off rubbish looking test and panic yourself.

have you got an appointment booked?


----------



## heart tree

I would like to refer back to page 417 of this thread where Sassy says, and I quote, 

"Girls please don't say I'm pregnant as I am 100000000% sure that I'm not!"

:rofl:

Then Megg says: "Uhm... If THAT is an evap on your IC... then you need to NEVER use one again! Because that's positive!"

Sassy then goes on to say, "Haha Megg I'm not pregnant hun!! I took this pic after 3 minutes, I've literally only just done it, this is why I don't use them as I always think I'm pregnant!xxxxx"

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

oo CJ

OoOOOooOOOoo

on your reply post, press the go advanced button, then when the new reply box comes up, theres a manage attachments button. Go to that, press upload from file, then upload and wait till it, er, uploads

POST THE PICS POST THE PICS POST THE PICS, everyone chant together


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Cazz and Nato :hugs: 

Cazz, I'm doing well! I've not been on the boards for a few days as we took a long weekend in Colorado. I had sooooooo much fun seeing my friends! But I'm back to stay now. :) I'm getting some blood results tonight which I'm nervous about but it's always good to know, I guess. 

I'm so happy for you and your BFPs girlie! How are you feeling?

Same goes for Sassy, I still need to have this explained lol, I'm soooooo confused. 

I missed so much for 4 days. I'm never taking a holiday again.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i was pissing myself laughing at work over the same post!!!!

Cazz stop testing!

Sass your numbers are excellent! mine at 5 weeks were 220!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

pmsl at hearty, i like the bit where sassy says:

"Grrrr if I recieve one more message saying I'm pregnant I'm going to thumb someone!

Rant over......................................for now!!!!!!!!!!"

and i like the 'thumb' instead of 'thump' too 

funniest bfp in bfp history


----------



## Allie84

Nato and Hearty, thanks for reminding me of that post, LOL :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

this is my second favourite quote:




Sassy_TTC said:


> Thank you Allie, so glad you can't see it!
> 
> OMG gilrs can you imagine if I actually was, I would have alot of apologizing to do :rofl:

and allie couldnt see it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

vickyd said:


> Hearty i was pissing myself laughing at work over the same post!!!!
> 
> Cazz stop testing!
> 
> Sass your numbers are excellent! mine at 5 weeks were 220!!!!!!!!!!

OMG really???? Prehaps I'm going to be the new octomum!!! :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH your soooo funny girls, please stop quoting me, I'm actually cringing here! Most embarressing BFP in history!


----------



## NatoPMT

pmsl


----------



## cazza22

Nato ive spoke with my FS receptionist and shes arranging for me to go in early this week for an appointment with my gynecologist, he'll probs just do bloods & book me in for my early scan? & I am gonna stop testing its a very bad obsession :haha: OH thinks ive lost the plot!!

Sass i see ur on 400mg twice? so 800mg a day? Im only on 200mg twice do you think thats right? Im gonna ask him coz the last thing i want is low progesterone! I cant wait 2 see wednesdays numbers either chick :dance: got everything crossed for u

Allie glad ur ok babe, know that need for a break babe, were going to the lake district Nov 1st & i cannot bloody wait i swear!! Im feeling ok, got really sore (.)(.)'s there all hard n veiny haha, and bin feelin tired but other than that im fine for now. Its early days but im glad i have some symptoms it stops me worrying so bad lol!
I hope ur blood results come back all good babe.

lov caz xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, 

I'm back home now the message I posted earier I did it quickly at my parents when we got back from london we had a cuppa then steve drove us home journey was fine I managed to sleep most of the way poor steve had noone to talk to. I've not had much more spotting but I am having some cramping I had some yesterday. Havnt called the epu as wasn't back in time seeing the midwife tomorrow at 10am which is our booking in appointment got all the forms to fill in tonight then have an early scan at 3pm. Thanks for all your kind words I am so scared feel sick to my stomach so worried trying to stay calm and not think about it but feel numb feel like I need to cry have this burning pain in my chest but the tears wont come. I'm not sure I'm strong enough to cope.

I'm hoping and praying our little one is ok but terrified all at the same time.

I'm going to go back and read what I've missed sorry if I dont take it all in. Definietly want to look at pic's of natos home.

Sassy those numbers are great I am so happy for you so pleased the hospital is taking good care of you.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato - We need a dislike button!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

all right all right, we'll move on from that now <makes mental note to never, ever forget>

ahh thats great caz, glad youve got that appointment booked in


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Nato ive spoke with my FS receptionist and shes arranging for me to go in early this week for an appointment with my gynecologist, he'll probs just do bloods & book me in for my early scan? & I am gonna stop testing its a very bad obsession :haha: OH thinks ive lost the plot!!
> 
> Sass i see ur on 400mg twice? so 800mg a day? Im only on 200mg twice do you think thats right? Im gonna ask him coz the last thing i want is low progesterone! I cant wait 2 see wednesdays numbers either chick :dance: got everything crossed for u
> 
> Allie glad ur ok babe, know that need for a break babe, were going to the lake district Nov 1st & i cannot bloody wait i swear!! Im feeling ok, got really sore (.)(.)'s there all hard n veiny haha, and bin feelin tired but other than that im fine for now. Its early days but im glad i have some symptoms it stops me worrying so bad lol!
> I hope ur blood results come back all good babe.
> 
> lov caz xxxx

Was you tested for low progesterone? I was that's why I'm proberly on quite a high dose, definately ask your FS about it.xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

ok Luce, its just a waiting game now. You've just got to get through tonight - i hope very very very hard indeed your baby is safe. Well done for getting some sleep, get yourself to bed early with a horlicks and a book to take your mind off it.


----------



## NatoPMT

cazza22 said:


> (.)(.)

twit twoo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy - I am sooooo excited for your scan tomorrow I have a brilliant feeling and I just know that it's all going to be ok, I will be thinking of you and cannot wait to hear all about it.xxxx

I really hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.xxxx


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Nato ive spoke with my FS receptionist and shes arranging for me to go in early this week for an appointment with my gynecologist, he'll probs just do bloods & book me in for my early scan? & I am gonna stop testing its a very bad obsession :haha: OH thinks ive lost the plot!!
> 
> Sass i see ur on 400mg twice? so 800mg a day? Im only on 200mg twice do you think thats right? Im gonna ask him coz the last thing i want is low progesterone! I cant wait 2 see wednesdays numbers either chick :dance: got everything crossed for u
> 
> Allie glad ur ok babe, know that need for a break babe, were going to the lake district Nov 1st & i cannot bloody wait i swear!! Im feeling ok, got really sore (.)(.)'s there all hard n veiny haha, and bin feelin tired but other than that im fine for now. Its early days but im glad i have some symptoms it stops me worrying so bad lol!
> I hope ur blood results come back all good babe.
> 
> lov caz xxxx
> 
> Was you tested for low progesterone? I was that's why I'm proberly on quite a high dose, definately ask your FS about it.xxxClick to expand...

No i wasnt it was just a precautionary thing mainly because i wouldnt leave without anything :blush: seriously they would have had to have dragged me out kicking n screamin "I WANT MY PROGESTERONEEEE" lol! he said cyclogest can do no harm only good so i figured id take all i could get. I have always had slight spotting in previous pregnancies so im hoping this will stop that??. 
Got heartburn big time tonight :wacko: mingin!

xxxxx How u feeling? xxxx


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> (.)(.)
> 
> twit twooClick to expand...

Nato i just love your random posts :haha: xxx


----------



## yogi77

Thinking about you Lucy and hoping that everything goes well tomorrow...:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sorry, Sass, I just couldn't resist quoting you! It is so cute!!!! I'll stop now.

Lucy, I know how scared you are. We've all been there. Nothing is going to ease your fears, but the good news is you aren't spotting any more. Cramping can be normal at your stage. The uterus has to stretch. I'm so glad you have your appointment tomorrow. You need to get some rest as best you can tonight. If you can muster a cry, do it. It will feel better. If not, maybe just scream into a pillow. Sometimes we just need a physical release to help ease the stress. This might sound strange, but sometimes, when I'm feeling really out of sorts, I ask Tim to hug me really hard. I put my arms down at my sides and he wraps his arms around me and squeezes. I tell him to stop if it gets too hard, but usually I ask him to squeeze harder. I think sometimes it helps me to feel something when numb is all I'm feeling. It also helps me to feel protected in his strong arms. I will be thinking about you all day today and tomorrow.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Amazing quoting girls. I am chuckling away here!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Nato ive spoke with my FS receptionist and shes arranging for me to go in early this week for an appointment with my gynecologist, he'll probs just do bloods & book me in for my early scan? & I am gonna stop testing its a very bad obsession :haha: OH thinks ive lost the plot!!
> 
> Sass i see ur on 400mg twice? so 800mg a day? Im only on 200mg twice do you think thats right? Im gonna ask him coz the last thing i want is low progesterone! I cant wait 2 see wednesdays numbers either chick :dance: got everything crossed for u
> 
> Allie glad ur ok babe, know that need for a break babe, were going to the lake district Nov 1st & i cannot bloody wait i swear!! Im feeling ok, got really sore (.)(.)'s there all hard n veiny haha, and bin feelin tired but other than that im fine for now. Its early days but im glad i have some symptoms it stops me worrying so bad lol!
> I hope ur blood results come back all good babe.
> 
> lov caz xxxx
> 
> Was you tested for low progesterone? I was that's why I'm proberly on quite a high dose, definately ask your FS about it.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No i wasnt it was just a precautionary thing mainly because i wouldnt leave without anything :blush: seriously they would have had to have dragged me out kicking n screamin "I WANT MY PROGESTERONEEEE" lol! he said cyclogest can do no harm only good so i figured id take all i could get. I have always had slight spotting in previous pregnancies so im hoping this will stop that??.
> Got heartburn big time tonight :wacko: mingin!
> 
> xxxxx How u feeling? xxxxClick to expand...

Oh ok hun then your dose will be fine, your levels will still be high with 200mg. I'm not sure what progesterone levels should be though!!

I'm feeling rough, I puked twice this morning (before testing) then again around 5pm, felt sick all day! Coffee tastes like vodka, tomatoe sauce like flowers and my mouth tastes ermmm fleshy is the only way to describe it!! 

Oh and my boobs are HUGE!!!!!xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, I was looking at your chart and I'm so excited for you to test. I know your LP is usually long, but wow, that is quite a good looking chart if I do say so myself!!!

Amy, I do see the line, but you are right, it does look gray to me too. Damn evaps. It is early though, so fingers crossed it will turn pink.

Allie, welcome back honey. You've been missed. Sorry about the spotting/cramping. It doesn't mean the witch is here though. I'm glad you are seeing someone soon, your cycles really do need to be sorted out. Remember though, my husband's cousin got pregnant with her beautiful boy on CD40! She had regular 28 day cycles until she started ttc. Then her body went haywire and her cycles were all over the place. She still managed to get pregnant and he is gorgeous!

CJ, post that piccy girl!

Cazza, those lines are gorgeous! Like Nato said, stop testing. You're pregnant!!!


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Yogi, I was looking at your chart and I'm so excited for you to test. I know your LP is usually long, but wow, that is quite a good looking chart if I do say so myself!!!

Thanks hearty, but that is quite normal for me, preggo or not!! I have a long luteal phase with high temps until AF arrives. I guess it's a good thing that my luteal phase is always long with high temps?? 

BUT I tested this morning and got BFN. I'm just waiting for the ho-bag now! :cry:


----------



## LucyJ

Allie glad you had a good time away.

Nato I love the pictures of your home its looks amazing.

Minnie congratulations I hope everything goes really well for you.

Sassy I know you said no more quotes but I have to say that is the one thing that has made me smile and I really needed it so thank you you have such a great BFP story.

Cazza so happy for you hope everything goes really well for you.

Cesca good luck for thursday.

Good luck to all those ladies waiting for their BFP or those starting on the smep.

Sorry if I've missed anybody.

Thanks for all the kind comments I'm feeling abit calmer now. I'm curled up on the sofa under a blanket as feeling so cold. Steve had to go to the supermarket as have no food I'm not hungry but no I need to eat so will force something down. Hearty I managed to have a little cry I think writing down what I was feeling helped. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, the high temps are also good. It means your progesterone production is top quality. The length of your LP plus consistent high temps confirm this. My acupuncturist told me that the bigger the spike in temps pre Ov to post Ov, the better. It means the progesterone is doing its job. 

Sorry about the BFN honey. My 3 least favorite letters together.


----------



## heart tree

Good for you Lucy. Tomorrow will be here soon. Glad you are resting. Glad Steve is taking care of you.


----------



## yogi77

Thanks hearty, at least I know everything is working as it should, now we just need to make that sperm catch my egg somehow!!!!! :spermy:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Lucy I'm glad it made you smile.

Try have a nice relaxing bath before bed it might help you sleep. I will be there in spirit tomorrow holding your hand. I have everything crossed for you.xxxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry yogi. I hope the ho bag stays away! 
on a side note, I think it's funny we can swear all we want on bnb, but i try to write ba****d and it gets bleeped out. interesting.....


----------



## NatoPMT

pregoinnorge said:


> I'm sorry yogi. I hope the ho bag stays away!
> on a side note, I think it's funny we can swear all we want on bnb, but i try to write ba****d and it gets bleeped out. interesting.....

i noticed that as well!! i wrote b-a-s-t-a-r-d-o-s and it came up as *******os

then i typed fuck and that was was printed in glorious technicolour


----------



## heart tree

That's so strange??? I've never tried to type *******s before. Now I want to see what happens. It is one of my all time favorite words!


----------



## heart tree

WOW!!! It gets bleeped out! How funny!!! The word I was writing was b-a-s-t-a-r-d!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha I never even noticed that before, what a *******!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Sassy_TTC said:


> Haha I never even noticed that before, what a *******!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Jaymes

What about bas-tard? Does that get bleeped?


----------



## Jaymes

Guess not...


----------



## cazza22

HAHA James u found a loop hole chick xxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

It'll let you say fucker though. I say it all the time!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hahahahah FUCKER FUCKER FUCKER FUCKER, that's brilliant!!!

Wow I'm sooooo childish!xxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Try have a nice relaxing bath before bed it might help you sleep. I will be there in spirit tomorrow holding your hand. I have everything crossed for you.xxxx

Thanks sassy your so sweet and I'll need it tomorrow.

Well I've eaten no more spotting so hopefully all will be alright. I feel emotionally drained so hopefully I'll sleep. Steves been great but I know he's worried as we've been a bit snippy with each other. Can I just say FUCK FUCK FUCK and FUCK to all the stress and worry why can't it be easy and happy and exiciting as pregnancy should be!!

Thanks for being there for my and thinking of me. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I'll see that FUCK and raise you 4 FUCKS!

It should be lovely and easy. This isn't how it should be at all. Get some good rest tonight sweet pea.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ooooo you can say FUCK too, hahahahahah FUCK you FUCKERS!!!!!xxx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy_TTC said:


> Ooooo you can say FUCK too, hahahahahah FUCK you FUCKERS!!!!!xxx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

We must have all had something in our tea this morning! We are a so mature right now!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I would like to refer back to page 417 of this thread where Sassy says, and I quote,
> 
> "Girls please don't say I'm pregnant as I am 100000000% sure that I'm not!"
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Then Megg says: "Uhm... If THAT is an evap on your IC... then you need to NEVER use one again! Because that's positive!"
> 
> Sassy then goes on to say, "Haha Megg I'm not pregnant hun!! I took this pic after 3 minutes, I've literally only just done it, this is why I don't use them as I always think I'm pregnant!xxxxx"
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:




NatoPMT said:


> pmsl at hearty, i like the bit where sassy says:
> 
> "Grrrr if I recieve one more message saying I'm pregnant I'm going to thumb someone!
> 
> Rant over......................................for now!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> and i like the 'thumb' instead of 'thump' too
> 
> funniest bfp in bfp history




NatoPMT said:


> this is my second favourite quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Allie, so glad you can't see it!
> 
> OMG gilrs can you imagine if I actually was, I would have alot of apologizing to do :rofl:
> 
> and allie couldnt see it :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I just had to have one last :rofl: at your expense! I'd take the most embarrassing BFP ever if I meant I got a BFP. Enjoy it! LOL



Sassy_TTC said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Hearty i was pissing myself laughing at work over the same post!!!!
> 
> Cazz stop testing!
> 
> Sass your numbers are excellent! mine at 5 weeks were 220!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG really???? Prehaps I'm going to be the new octomum!!! :haha:Click to expand...

You wished me to have a bazillion babies. You deserve this!



You girls are cracking me up with the bleeped words... and then the plethora of FUCKs! :haha: It bleeps [email protected] and [email protected] It used to bleep c*nt... but I don't think it does anymore. I added the * in case anyone is particularly offended by that word! I'm not... I love it.... but just in case! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hahaha anyone would think we are all at school!!!xxx

I'm loving my embarressing BFP, def a story to remember!xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! I have to add one thing... but I feel bad posting. :( To CJ... Digi's always have 2 lines inside. It doesn't mean anything. That's why we aren't supposed to take them apart. There will be 2 lines if preggo, but also 2 lines if not preggo... There's no way to know the difference with the naked eye. I'm sorry, honey! I feel like a right bitch saying it. But, its true and I don't want you to get too upset if it doesn't mean anything, ya know? :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg and CJ, you know what I have to say to that? FUCK!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Does fucking hell work aswell??? Fuck those CB digi's they are such fuckers!!!

I'm sooo tempted to use the C word even no I hate it, this is making me laugh!!xxx


----------



## sequeena

For fuck sake what the fuck is fucking going on in here?!

Hello everyone :D


----------



## Sparkly

For fuck's sake!!! what's with all the b*stard swearing???? Ya fuckers!! :rofl:

Loads to catch up with tonight....I've forgotten most of it already

Lucy - Hope you're okay, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. It's good that the spotting has stopped :hugs:

Nato - Your home is gorgeous hun, you've both done a wonderful job with it. As for the smep - I've had a little looksie, and I've gotta say that I echo what Hearty said earlier....My DH is 47 love!!!!....I don't wanna kill 'im!!!:rofl: As fit, healthy and virile as he is, I know he would be knackered come ovulation time, and I don't want to risk it :wacko:


----------



## cazza22

You lot are complete fuckin loony's :winkwink: Love this thread i do!!! xxx Night night gorgeous girls im wiped out. Off to the land of nod zzzzzzzzzzzzzz Lov Caz xx


----------



## NatoPMT

my husband has been googling smep and thinks his christmas's have come at once

good fucking night cazza

(it bleeps ******??? thats a real word, not a swear word - in case that gets bleeped i said re-tard. Not that im questioning your swear bleeping integrity, megg)

ps boo at 2 lines always being there


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm gonna say it:

****


disclaimer for those that hate the word - megg and sassy egged me on by not saying it


----------



## heart tree

Ha Ha Nato!!! Your husband just hit the jackpot with the SMEP!!! I wish Tim was a little younger! He'd be more into the SMEP too! Sparkly, I guess we have ourselves a couple of old men. Cute, but old!

Why did I just end every sentence with a "!" !!!!!!

I'm not offended by the word. For some reason, I can't bring myself to type it though!


----------



## NatoPMT

Im reckless with the swear words me. 

knob

(just testing)


----------



## CJSG1977

FUCK - A - DOODLE - DO!!!!! Fuck and Fuck Fuck Fucking Fucker....I got a FUCKING EVAP line!!!! God Bas-tard DAMMIT!!! :rofl:

I did another test and I dont think I could even dream up a line on it....

Oh Well. WIsh I would bloody ovulate then!!! So why aren't I!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0112new.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Why did I just end every sentence with a "!" !!!!!!

you got over excited - it happens when everyone starts swearing willy nilly


----------



## sequeena

Fucking evaps.


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha and oh no all at the same time


----------



## yogi77

CJ if that's not a digital, then that doesn't look like an evap to me but what do I know, all I get are evaps! FX for you!!


----------



## yogi77

Nato so glad you said it :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm promise you that [email protected] and [email protected] are the only ones that get bleeped! I think [email protected] is because it can be used as slang or in a very derogatory manner... However, its more offensive that women who are suffering with their children having some form of mental [email protected] or worried that there will be based on something or another have to find out after posting that their post has been censored. I saw it happen to someone I know actually... and she was pretty upset that she couldn't voice her concerns for her daughter's possible health issues. Its kind of crappy.


----------



## Megg33k

****! <--- I said it too! Sorry! :blush:


----------



## heart tree

Is knob a swear word? It's not here. It is the thing on cupboards and doors. 

CJ, I don't fucking know babe. Maybe you'll Ov tonight??? I hope you plan to attack your man!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

****!!!

Omg that felt good!xx


----------



## LucyJ

Just wondering if this is allowed so bollocks to it all!

Fucking tests they are bollocks!!


----------



## Megg33k

Bollocks isn't a swear in the US!


----------



## CJSG1977

Its a digi for def....says pregnant or not and how far along etc. But why would there be an evap line??? Its not even grey....its BLUE! I've NEVER had an evap line... my niece opened hers up before and she was preggers....but my other test is negative and waited 4 and a half hours to pee too....

I have been molesting Chris for days :haha: But yes we'll do the deed tonight!!! My temp is still down. Been having heartburn really bad and itchy, bad back pain and ov / cramp pain on right side. SO ov must be soon.... but then I have had ov pains for daaaaayyyys no. FUCK!!!!! Sod all this ****ish nonsense - it does feel good saying that right now :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Its a digi for def....says pregnant or not and how far along etc. But why would there be an evap line??? Its not even grey....its BLUE! I've NEVER had an evap line... my niece opened hers up before and she was preggers....but my other test is negative and waited 4 and a half hours to pee too....
> 
> I have been molesting Chris for days :haha: But yes we'll do the deed tonight!!! My temp is still down. Been having heartburn really bad and itchy, bad back pain and ov / cramp pain on right side. SO ov must be soon.... but then I have had ov pains for daaaaayyyys no. FUCK!!!!! Sod all this ****ish nonsense - it does feel good saying that right now :haha:

No, sweetie! Its not an evap! There's ALWAYS 2 lines inside a digi. It measures more than just HCG... either LH or estrogen... don't remember. It will always have a 2nd line. You literally CANNOT read a digi with the naked eye.


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah so its picked up the LH surge that gave me a positive on the OPK like earlier then??

Oh Well. I was just trying to look for an answer as to why I am getting positive OPK's and not ovulating.... Darn it LOL.

So will my luteal phase definitely stay the same??? Otherwise if I do conceive I wont have long enough for implantation....which worries me.

Thanks Megg :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Ah so its picked up the LH surge that gave me a positive on the OPK like earlier then??
> 
> Oh Well. I was just trying to look for an answer as to why I am getting positive OPK's and not ovulating.... Darn it LOL.
> 
> So will my luteal phase definitely stay the same??? Otherwise if I do conceive I wont have long enough for implantation....which worries me.
> 
> Thanks Megg :hugs:

Yes! It must be LH it also measures then! Okay! Makes sense now! Def picking up your LH surge.

Your luteal phase can stay the same, as it doesn't start until AFTER ovulation. If your luteal phase is 13 days, then it will still be 13 days after you ovulate. Your cycle length mostly only changes based on ov date... Luteal phase is mostly fairly static! Your AF will just seem really late, iykwim?

CD1... O on CD14... 14 day LP = 28 day cycle
CD1... O on CD20... 14 day LP = 34 day cycle
CD1... O on CD10... 14 day LP = 24 day cycle

Your LP should remain the same, its the first part that changes when AF is due.


----------



## Megg33k

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!

If I don't get AF within 2 days, I might miss my IVF cycle! What if I'd taken my last 2 pills? What do they want me to do about this? 

I just got a call from the clinic saying that she wondered what was going on and why I hadn't started my period yet?!?! I told her that yesterday (lied) was my last pill and now I was just waiting... but it takes some time after you stop taking them to show! I'm all but in tears and I feel like I could puke! 

I can't miss my fucking goddamned cycle! :cry: I CAN'T! Why didn't I just force it sooner? I should have! Now I'm kicking myself for waiting until 21dpiui to start the pills! But, they told me to! FUCK! FUCK FUCK FUCK!!! :cry:


----------



## Dazed

pregoinnorge said:


> just cuz i'm bored tonight...
> too bad it's grey:(

Don't worry, mine had color.


----------



## heart tree

Fuck fuck shit Megg!!!

I don't know what to say! Why would they tell you to start them so late? And what pills are we talking about? Provera? Birth Control? 

Damn, damn, damn. I so don't want you to miss this cycle either. Why can't they just start once you've gotten your period? Why does it have to be on their clock. It seems like it should be on yours.


----------



## Dazed

Wow, you girls are really chatty!
Went to the gp today for a general wellness check up and felt so bad for my Dr. I think I stirred up some memories for her. She was telling me about how she has had 3 mc's. She had one, got preggo again and had a DD, and the had 2 more and gave up. She seemed kinda upset. She did tell me the typical "don't worry, you got pregnant once so thats a good sign". Not what I wanted to hear.
Anyways, do any of you girls have high blood pressure and had problem with your meds drying you up down there? She put me on a med that gets rid of excess water.


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!
> 
> If I don't get AF within 2 days, I might miss my IVF cycle! What if I'd taken my last 2 pills? What do they want me to do about this?
> 
> I just got a call from the clinic saying that she wondered what was going on and why I hadn't started my period yet?!?! I told her that yesterday (lied) was my last pill and now I was just waiting... but it takes some time after you stop taking them to show! I'm all but in tears and I feel like I could puke!
> 
> I can't miss my fucking goddamned cycle! :cry: I CAN'T! Why didn't I just force it sooner? I should have! Now I'm kicking myself for waiting until 21dpiui to start the pills! But, they told me to! FUCK! FUCK FUCK FUCK!!! :cry:

:hugs: Oh hun, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Fuck fuck shit Megg!!!
> 
> I don't know what to say! Why would they tell you to start them so late? And what pills are we talking about? Provera? Birth Control?
> 
> Damn, damn, damn. I so don't want you to miss this cycle either. Why can't they just start once you've gotten your period? Why does it have to be on their clock. It seems like it should be on yours.

I don't know why they put them off so late if I had to start within such a close time frame! I'm so pissed and upset! Its birth control I have to start on.

They need everyone on the same schedule. They do IVF ONE monthly cycle. Everyone on the same part of the process at the same time. If I don't start bleeding, I can't be on the birth control for at least a week. This is what I was scared of! This is why I stopped taking them 2 days earlier. This is what I feared was going to end up happening.

I can't miss this cycle.... I just can't! :cry:



Dazed said:


> Wow, you girls are really chatty!
> Went to the gp today for a general wellness check up and felt so bad for my Dr. I think I stirred up some memories for her. She was telling me about how she has had 3 mc's. She had one, got preggo again and had a DD, and the had 2 more and gave up. She seemed kinda upset. She did tell me the typical "don't worry, you got pregnant once so thats a good sign". Not what I wanted to hear.
> Anyways, do any of you girls have high blood pressure and had problem with your meds drying you up down there? She put me on a med that gets rid of excess water.

I don't have high blood pressure. Hopefully someone will have the answer! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I'm just about to go get caught up on everything, but I wanted to say I'm back from my doc appointment and got my results. I'm sooooo upset!!

I have high prolactin; I know I mentioned that a year ago it was slightly elevated. They sent me for an MRI then, was normal, and by the time they tested it again a month later it was normal. No one said it would affect my cycles back then. Now I know.

The range:
0-23 as normal, mine: 39!!!

I also had a TSH (thyroid) of 3.1 which is the highest end of normal. :( Also my testosterone was elevated (0-.82 as normal, mine 1.06). 

My 7dpo progesterone was 9.6, but he didn't know what it should be (erm, what?)

Anyways, I'm refferred on to an OBGYN but have to wait until November. In the meantime, I tested BFN and I know the ho bag is on her way as I'm cramping and tomorrow is 13dpo.


----------



## Dazed

So I was reading my s-i-l's blog for my nephews and found these in there. Just wanted to give you girls a good chuckle.
Let me start by telling you "me" is my s-i-l and "n" is my nephew Noah.


n: Mommy. Don't. Go. To Work.
me: I have to. Why does mommy have to go to work?
n: To make bucks.... Noah want to go work all by himself too.
me: Buddy, first, you have to learn how to poop on the potty.
n: I don't want to. Bye, mommy. You go to work now.


* * *


to his pet fish, Butter, one morning while we were feeding him his fish food pellets...


n: Mommy, I want to feed Butter 5 balls. Butter, here you go! Eat your balls. Mommy, mommy, Butter is eating his balls! Oh, Butter, why you spitting out your balls? Eat your balls! Mommy, mommy, Butter is eating his balls! Good boy!


----------



## heart tree

Dazed, I don't have HBP either. Sorry hon. As for your doctor, I kind of think it was unprofessional of her to lay her stuff on you. It's one thing to tell you she had a mc. It's another to get emotional about it with your patient. Also, the whole "at least you can get pregnant" thing is a bunch of crap in my mind. I never find it comforting when people tell me that. Yeah, I can get pregnant, but what good does it do me if I keep losing them?

Megg, I have no words. I'm so angry that this is happening. This just doesn't seem fair at all.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> I'm just about to go get caught up on everything, but I wanted to say I'm back from my doc appointment and got my results. I'm sooooo upset!!
> 
> I have high prolactin; I know I mentioned that a year ago it was slightly elevated. They sent me for an MRI then, was normal, and by the time they tested it again a month later it was normal. No one said it would affect my cycles back then. Now I know.
> 
> The range:
> 0-23 as normal, mine: 39!!!
> 
> I also had a TSH (thyroid) of 3.1 which is the highest end of normal. :( Also my testosterone was elevated (0-.82 as normal, mine 1.06).
> 
> My 7dpo progesterone was 9.6, but he didn't know what it should be (erm, what?)
> 
> Anyways, I'm refferred on to an OBGYN but have to wait until November. In the meantime, I tested BFN and I know the ho bag is on her way as I'm cramping and tomorrow is 13dpo.

Oh, sweetie! :hugs: Prolactin can be managed with pills. TSH could too. Have they considered PCOS? Elevated testosterone can be a major sign. Progesterone at 9.6 isn't great, but it does show ovulation. Could be much worse... you would just maybe need supplemented progesterone with a pregnancy.



Dazed said:


> So I was reading my s-i-l's blog for my nephews and found these in there. Just wanted to give you girls a good chuckle.
> Let me start by telling you "me" is my s-i-l and "n" is my nephew Noah.
> 
> 
> n: Mommy. Don't. Go. To Work.
> me: I have to. Why does mommy have to go to work?
> n: To make bucks.... Noah want to go work all by himself too.
> me: Buddy, first, you have to learn how to poop on the potty.
> n: I don't want to. Bye, mommy. You go to work now.
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> 
> to his pet fish, Butter, one morning while we were feeding him his fish food pellets...
> 
> 
> n: Mommy, I want to feed Butter 5 balls. Butter, here you go! Eat your balls. Mommy, mommy, Butter is eating his balls! Oh, Butter, why you spitting out your balls? Eat your balls! Mommy, mommy, Butter is eating his balls! Good boy!

That's cute!



heart tree said:


> Dazed, I don't have HBP either. Sorry hon. As for your doctor, I kind of think it was unprofessional of her to lay her stuff on you. It's one thing to tell you she had a mc. It's another to get emotional about it with your patient. Also, the whole "at least you can get pregnant" thing is a bunch of crap in my mind. I never find it comforting when people tell me that. Yeah, I can get pregnant, but what good does it do me if I keep losing them?
> 
> Megg, I have no words. I'm so angry that this is happening. This just doesn't seem fair at all.

I'm totally freaking out... I don't know what to do! I need to find a way to force the bitch to come ASAP! I can't... I can't fathom missing this... I won't be able to deal with that! All I want is a goddamned heartbeat before Christmas... This is my LAST chance... Their next cycle starts on Dec 6... I wouldn't even know if it worked before Christmas! :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Dazed, those are hilarious stories! I got a good chuckle.

Allie, I'm sorry to hear about your results. I know how upsetting it is to be told that you aren't working perfectly on the inside. But I'm hoping there is something they can do for you to help correct these issues. I know high prolactin can mean an issue with your pituitary gland. You should definitely ask about that. Is that what you had an MRI for in the past?

Your progesterone is very low it seems to me. That can be corrected with suppositories or pills. Even using cream after Ov has helped me a great deal. 

I know thyroid issues also cause problems with fertility. I'm assuming high testosterone doesn't help much either. 

It seems to me that all of these things could be contributing to your long cycles and the fact that you aren't getting pregnant. Perhaps even contributing to the mc itself? I don't know. But in my mind it is so much better to know about these issues and tackle them head on. 

I found it took me a good week to accept and integrate my adenomyosis into my identity. I was really angry and resistant to it. Not that I want to have it, but I'm glad I know about it. It gives me something to fight with all my might. 

You are a fighter Allie and you will figure out a way around these things to get to your ultimate goal. I have faith in that.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Oh megg this is total bullshit! It seems like they should be working around YOUR schedule. I'm sorry hun, but hopefully there's still time? How long do you have to be on bc?
Allie, I don't know much about prolactin levels but I'm sorry your results aren't what you hoped:( 
We always try to look on the bright side of things on this thread but sometimes life can just be fucking shitty.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, can you have Kevin punch you in the uterus??? I really wish I knew a way to bring AF on sooner. There might be some herbs out there, but I wouldn't want you to mess your body up. 

WTF??? Why can't this be easier. I'm going to do a dance in the dirt and ask the earth goddesses for you to bleed today or tomorrow. I'll even offer up a drop of my blood if they'll honor my request!


----------



## Megg33k

pregoinnorge said:


> Oh megg this is total bullshit! It seems like they should be working around YOUR schedule. I'm sorry hun, but hopefully there's still time? How long do you have to be on bc?
> Allie, I don't know much about prolactin levels but I'm sorry your results aren't what you hoped:(
> We always try to look on the bright side of things on this thread but sometimes life can just be fucking shitty.

Apparently Wed is supposedly the last day possible to start... but she said I *MIGHT* have 1-2 days wiggle room. She'll have to ask. But, she didn't sound hopeful. She said I really needed to start by Wed... Like I can do anything about it!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, can you have Kevin punch you in the uterus??? I really wish I knew a way to bring AF on sooner. There might be some herbs out there, but I wouldn't want you to mess your body up.
> 
> WTF??? Why can't this be easier. I'm going to do a dance in the dirt and ask the earth goddesses for you to bleed today or tomorrow. I'll even offer up a drop of my blood if they'll honor my request!

I don't think he will... but I'd be willing to let him try! I'm worried about putting anything else in my body... but I really need it to happen right now. I don't know if I should look for a solution or just sit around and wait? I don't know! I need to figure this out! They seriously acted like I should be doing something about it! Maybe they should have given me the pills a week earlier! Why would they have waited so long?


----------



## CJSG1977

Clary Sage / Black Pepper essential oils promote bleeding...maybe you could buy some and put it in the bath for the next couple of days Megg??? I hope it gets sorted...I dont want ot to be this SUCKY for you :hugs:

As for me....bd...check. Just hoping for a temp rise and negative opk tomorrow cause if not they will have been positive for nearly a week!


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:

> Have they considered PCOS? Elevated testosterone can be a major sign. Progesterone at 9.6 isn't great, but it does show ovulation. Could be much worse... you would just maybe need supplemented progesterone with a pregnancy.
> 
> :

Thanks, Megg. I don't have any cysts on my ovaries as of April, so he said no PCOS.

I'm bummed to hear my progesterone was low. I wish he had known-I asked HIM for that 7dpo test and then he didn't know the answer! Useless. It fell within the 'normal' range of 0-27 but he didn't know where it should be for 7dpo.




heart tree said:


> I know high prolactin can mean an issue with your pituitary gland. You should definitely ask about that. Is that what you had an MRI for in the past?
> 
> Your progesterone is very low it seems to me. That can be corrected with suppositories or pills. Even using cream after Ov has helped me a great deal.
> 
> I know thyroid issues also cause problems with fertility. I'm assuming high testosterone doesn't help much either.
> 
> It seems to me that all of these things could be contributing to your long cycles and the fact that you aren't getting pregnant. Perhaps even contributing to the mc itself?

Thank you, Hearty. The MRI was for my pituitary gland when prolactin was elevated before. Then I was just told 'normal' and nothing was ever done about it. 

I didn't know my progesterone was low. Can I just add, FUCK!!!!!!!! Fuckity fuck fuck! It felt good to get that out after reading the swearing hehe.

I'm nervous about progesterone supplements. I'm nervous about everything! He said we didn't need to do anything about my thyroid, as it's still technically 'normal' but knowing it's on the high end sucks. It may explain why I have the world's slowest metabolism. I eat less than anyone I know but I gain weight easily. 

Screw that tonight, though, as soon as I got out of the doctor's office I went got 8 Mrs. Field's day-old cookies on sale. I've had three!!

Thank you for your kind words. I appreciate them immensely. I'm with you, it's just better to know, even if what you know isn't ideal. We WILL get our babies one day. We will. 



Megg33k said:


> I don't think he will... but I'd be willing to let him try! I'm worried about putting anything else in my body... but I really need it to happen right now. I don't know if I should look for a solution or just sit around and wait? I don't know! I need to figure this out! They seriously acted like I should be doing something about it! Maybe they should have given me the pills a week earlier! Why would they have waited so long?

Megg, I'm so sorry! That SUCKS! It's fucking bullshit!!!! Have you tried having sex? I know that when I have sex and orgasm close to my period it starts my cramping and seems to make my period start a few hours later.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, what the fuck do they want you to do? They shouldn't be making you feel bad that you aren't bleeding. If any of us could control that, wouldn't we? Fucks sake, I know I would!!! I'm sorry babe. Maybe try CJ's suggestion?

CJ, I hope you get that negative OPK tomorrow. Time to get you a BFP girl!


----------



## heart tree

Damn it Allie!!! I feel like you need yet another doctor who is willing to chase after these issues. 

You could just try the progesterone cream. My acupuncturist recommended it to me. I take it from Ov onwards. I use Emerita. It has lengthened my LP which I really like. My progesterone wasn't low, but I'm using it anyway. I'm also going to get the pills once I get my BFP. 

Eat those cookies girl! Nothing wrong with a little sugar therapy now and again.


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Heart Tree!! I hope so too!!! I really want it to be this month. I ahve been so happy, energetic and madly in love. It would be the PERFECT month. But I bet as I am seeing the specialist on the 26th that I wont be....fate will want her to have something to do in my appointment. DAMN IT!!!!

I am a qualified holistic therapist...and we STRICTLY will not use those oils on a pregnant woman! They can cause miscarriage (sorry to use that fucking word!!!!! LOL)


----------



## Allie84

Hey, CJ, hope you ovulate soon! Sorry for being so caught up in my own little world!

On that note, I got caught up (kinda...I skimmed) and I just have to say,

Thanks again, Hearty. Yes, I wish the docs were more proactive.This is what I hate about living in a small city. There are few choices and the weight times are atrocious. Have you booked an appointment for your 2nd opinion yet? What's going on on your front?

Nato, I LOVE your flat! Very bright and lovely. I'm a big fan of the hard wood floors and your kitchen is gorgeous. It would inspire me to cook more than I currently do!! 

I hope Aggie and her mom are doing well. 

Hi Jaymes, :wave:, nice to see you!

Raz, hope you get everything sorted. Sorry, I don't know anything about blood pressure but it figures they dry you up. It seems so many meds have that problem!

Minnie, Sass, and Cazz, I know I said it before but I am just over the moon for you. You deserve it, and you give me hope. Those sneaky BFPs can happen. I love it. :)

I meant to ask...what causes low progesterone? How annoying.


----------



## heart tree

Allie I think a hormonal imbalance causes low progesterone. For me too much estrogen is being produced. 

My appointment is this Thursday. 

CJ how cool that you are a holistic therapist! If you have any tips let us know.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck on Thursday. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Clary Sage / Black Pepper essential oils promote bleeding...maybe you could buy some and put it in the bath for the next couple of days Megg??? I hope it gets sorted...I dont want ot to be this SUCKY for you :hugs:
> 
> As for me....bd...check. Just hoping for a temp rise and negative opk tomorrow cause if not they will have been positive for nearly a week!

Clary Sage and Black Pepper essential oils? Do I need to breath them in? Or...???



Allie84 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> Have they considered PCOS? Elevated testosterone can be a major sign. Progesterone at 9.6 isn't great, but it does show ovulation. Could be much worse... you would just maybe need supplemented progesterone with a pregnancy.
> 
> :
> 
> Thanks, Megg. I don't have any cysts on my ovaries as of April, so he said no PCOS.
> 
> I'm bummed to hear my progesterone was low. I wish he had known-I asked HIM for that 7dpo test and then he didn't know the answer! Useless. It fell within the 'normal' range of 0-27 but he didn't know where it should be for 7dpo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> I know high prolactin can mean an issue with your pituitary gland. You should definitely ask about that. Is that what you had an MRI for in the past?
> 
> Your progesterone is very low it seems to me. That can be corrected with suppositories or pills. Even using cream after Ov has helped me a great deal.
> 
> I know thyroid issues also cause problems with fertility. I'm assuming high testosterone doesn't help much either.
> 
> It seems to me that all of these things could be contributing to your long cycles and the fact that you aren't getting pregnant. Perhaps even contributing to the mc itself?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Hearty. The MRI was for my pituitary gland when prolactin was elevated before. Then I was just told 'normal' and nothing was ever done about it.
> 
> I didn't know my progesterone was low. Can I just add, FUCK!!!!!!!! Fuckity fuck fuck! It felt good to get that out after reading the swearing hehe.
> 
> I'm nervous about progesterone supplements. I'm nervous about everything! He said we didn't need to do anything about my thyroid, as it's still technically 'normal' but knowing it's on the high end sucks. It may explain why I have the world's slowest metabolism. I eat less than anyone I know but I gain weight easily.
> 
> Screw that tonight, though, as soon as I got out of the doctor's office I went got 8 Mrs. Field's day-old cookies on sale. I've had three!!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. I appreciate them immensely. I'm with you, it's just better to know, even if what you know isn't ideal. We WILL get our babies one day. We will.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I don't think he will... but I'd be willing to let him try! I'm worried about putting anything else in my body... but I really need it to happen right now. I don't know if I should look for a solution or just sit around and wait? I don't know! I need to figure this out! They seriously acted like I should be doing something about it! Maybe they should have given me the pills a week earlier! Why would they have waited so long?Click to expand...
> 
> Megg, I'm so sorry! That SUCKS! It's fucking bullshit!!!! Have you tried having sex? I know that when I have sex and orgasm close to my period it starts my cramping and seems to make my period start a few hours later.Click to expand...

7dpo should be 4.4-28.0. Anything over 3 technically shows some sort of ovulation, but over 10 or 15 is much better, ya know?



heart tree said:


> Megg, what the fuck do they want you to do? They shouldn't be making you feel bad that you aren't bleeding. If any of us could control that, wouldn't we? Fucks sake, I know I would!!! I'm sorry babe. Maybe try CJ's suggestion?
> 
> CJ, I hope you get that negative OPK tomorrow. Time to get you a BFP girl!

I don't know! I'm very unhappy right now! I don't know what else I can do! Even thought about trying to bring it on quickly with BCP's... but scared to fuck it up worse. :(


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> 7dpo should be 4.4-28.0. Anything over 3 technically shows some sort of ovulation, but over 10 or 15 is much better, ya know?
> 
> (

I just rechecked and mine was 9.93. It's not ideal, but I suppose it's not terrible. I'll take any sort of postive spin I can get right now. I may use the cream this cycle, though. 


I'm really sending positive thoughts your way, Megg. I hope AF appears ASAP. Are you feeling PMS-y at all?


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo should be 4.4-28.0. Anything over 3 technically shows some sort of ovulation, but over 10 or 15 is much better, ya know?
> 
> (
> 
> I just rechecked and mine was 9.93. It's not ideal, but I suppose it's not terrible. I'll take any sort of postive spin I can get right now. I may use the cream this cycle, though.
> 
> 
> I'm really sending positive thoughts your way, Megg. I hope AF appears ASAP. Are you feeling PMS-y at all?Click to expand...

I don't really get PMS-y! :(


----------



## CJSG1977

Oils which act like aphrodisiacs and can be good for hormones are...Neroli, Patchouli, Sandalwood and Ylang Ylang. 6-8 drops in the bath. But with any oils...you should only really use them once, maybe twice a week as over use can cause other problems.

Avoid oils such as Clary Sage, Black Pepper, Geranium, Juniper Berry, Lavender, Marjoram, Cedarwood or Fennel as they all promote bleeding. Check for any creams or moisturisers you use...or bubble bath... because some of these are sedatives and relaxants and wont state to not be used in pregnancy. Unfortunately holistic medicine is not regulated like standard medicine so there is no legal reuirement to state what these oils can do....

It is advisable to not have massages in the 1st trimester either as that can also cause miscarriage because it promotes blood flow. Which I know sucks when you have the crappiest back ache on the planet....

Relaxation techniques can be great too throughout your cycle to lower stress levels which will help keep hormone levels normal and also prepare the body more for those days while you are trying to conceive.

I hope this is some good advice... :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Megg you can put them in a bowl of hot water and inhale....or you can put them in the bath and have a good soak! If you have a cream with no perfume or fragrance in then you can mix some drops in the cream and rub it in your tummy and lower back.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

sorry for the bad news everyone seems to be getting, but you really made me laugh with all the swearing!!!!! too funny :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Megg you can put them in a bowl of hot water and inhale....or you can put them in the bath and have a good soak! If you have a cream with no perfume or fragrance in then you can mix some drops in the cream and rub it in your tummy and lower back.
> 
> :hugs:

I could try the hot water and inhaling thing... I absolutely cannot stand baths. They make me feel like I'm sitting in dirty water and I can't help but :sick: at the thought!

Do I choose one scent or use multiple scents?

Thank you for that info!


----------



## CJSG1977

Those oils will blend with each other...one will be fine. But dont blend more than 2 or 3 together. If you do blend only use 1-2 drops of each. These oils are great when they get into the skin....but inhalation will be fine. Or buy an aqeous cream.... any pharmacy should sell one....and add the drops.

Or a compress...a flannel....and place over your tummy...have a bowl of warm water with the oils in and keep putting the flannel in and wring it out a bit and then put in over your tummy. Hot water is good for the oils, but they will expire quickly. Hope it works hun. Any oils are good in a burner round the home too.

If you want a nice scent one...Geranium is lovely!!


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Those oils will blend with each other...one will be fine. But dont blend more than 2 or 3 together. If you do blend only use 1-2 drops of each. These oils are great when they get into the skin....but inhalation will be fine. Or buy an aqeous cream.... any pharmacy should sell one....and add the drops.
> 
> Or a compress...a flannel....and place over your tummy...have a bowl of warm water with the oils in and keep putting the flannel in and wring it out a bit and then put in over your tummy. Hot water is good for the oils, but they will expire quickly. Hope it works hun. Any oils are good in a burner round the home too.
> 
> If you want a nice scent one...Geranium is lovely!!

You're full of good info! I ended up with Clary Sage! I'll do the water on a flannel (but we call them wash cloths LOL) on my tummy. I don't have the energy to go get cream tonight. 

I also bought parsley tea, which supposedly helps! I'll see if I can choke it down too! :(

Thank you so much, honey! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Seriously CJ your info is awesome! Megg good luck! 

I kept envisioning you with a piece of flannel. I didn't realize she meant a wash cloth. LOL


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Seriously CJ your info is awesome! Megg good luck!
> 
> I kept envisioning you with a piece of flannel. I didn't realize she meant a wash cloth. LOL

Yeah... Not sure why they call them flannel... they're made of terrycloth! LOL 

I'd had my first cup of parsley tea! Its not awful... sort of. I did it in 4 gulps! I'll try 2 more cups tomorrow! Hoping she shows soon! Unhappy!


----------



## heart tree

This sucks big time. I just read your journal about not feeling strong. I hear you. You don't need to make any long term decisions right now about trying or giving up. Right now you just need to focus on today and tomorrow. As hokey as it sounds, just take it one day at a time.


----------



## cazza22

Meggles :hugs: Im praying the witch shows for u in the next couple of days babe :pray: 
thinking of u sweet cheeks!

:wave: morning everyone.Hope ur all ok, I'm Off to crappy work do I shall speak to u all later xxxx lov Caz


----------



## vickyd

Wow that took forever to catch up! Im gonna badger Alex to get my lap top fixed so i can log on from home as well! He doesnt like me using his computer so i only sneak in when hes on the bog or something!

Allie i hope the docyors can do something useful with the diagnosis. Im pretty sure that all these issues are drug manageble. Dont ignore the TSH! Thyroid is so important! My TSH was on the upper limit and i went and had an US which is the best way to diagnose when the bloods are technically within the normal range. Ofcourse my mom and my grandma had hypothyroid so we knew to push for more tests.

Megg did the bitch show her face love?

Luce good luck hun for the scan! All my love is heading your way!

Hearty babes how you holding up? Im praying to whatever that Thursday finally brings some good news!


----------



## Sparkly

Allie - don't let your doc fob you off with the thyroid issue, my neighbour lost 2 babies with thyroid probs, get it sorted, also you may have had a scan that said you have no cysts on your ovaries, but you seem to be struggling with every other symptom of pcos, low progesterone can mean no ovulation or weak ovulation.

https://www.healthboards.com/boards/archive/index.php/t-130001.html

Lucy - good luck with your scan today, thinking of you :hugs:

Meg - I'm sure the witch will be here before you know it :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Almost forgot....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMANDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cake::cake::friends:

I hope this is your year babes! You deserve only the best!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR BEAUTIFUL AMANDA, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.

I hope you have a lovely day and Tim spoils you rotten.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy - Good luck for today hun I hope it all goes well and you get to see you gorgeous lil bubba with a lovely heartbeat. Thinking of you.

Megg - That suckks hunny, I really really hope that AF shows up real soon, I know how much you want this IVF.xxx

Allie - Sorry I have no advice on your results but I just wanted to say low progesterone can easily be fixed so don't worry about.

Cazza - Hey gorgeous bump buddy (check my sig) I hope the hospital get back to you today about your appointment.xxxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

Happy Birthday Amanda!!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Wow you were busy last night, didnt get a chance to come on here as DH 'borrowed' my laptop all sodding night!!! I was loving all the swearing really made me chuckle at how mature it all was, i cant believe you can say FUCK but not B A S T A R D seems a little silly if you ask me! Wonder if you can say twat?

Lucy - Hope the scan goes well and that you managed to get some sleep last night. As others have said cramping is normal and can be a good sign that somebody is in there making themselves at home xxxx

Cazz - Loving all the tests a true POAS-aholic!!

Sassy - Numbers are looking great and sorry but it did really make me laugh reading all the posts about the IC HPT's :)

Megg - So sorry AF hasnt turned up yet (didnt think i would be saying that on here!) she really is a cowbag that :witch: when we dont want her she cant show up soon enough when we want her she stays away - BITCH!

AFM - 4DPO today but my temps have really dipped which is a bit odd, surely its far to early to be an implantation dip? I took my temp at the same time before getting up like i always do . . Here is my chart if you want a look?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## LucyJ

Hey everyone, 

I am so sorry megg about the :witch: that sucks I really hope she arrives soon for you.

Allie I am pleased you have some answers but sorry the dr's aren't being completely helpful at least you know what you are dealing with.

Thanks for your comments my scan is at 3pm. Saw the midwife today we didn't do the booking in forms she said to wait and see what happens today that she didnt want to take my bloodpressure or anything as it wouldnt give her a true reading. She didn't seem to concerned about the spotting but was about the cramping she wasnt overly optimistic but maybe thats normal. She checked my urine which had slight traces of blood which worried me a bit as I am sure that I had that with apple pip she wasnt 100% sure if it meant I had an infection or not.

I'm trying to stay positive but so nervous really hope we see a strong little heartbeat and its just been a blip.

:hugs: thank you for all your support.


----------



## cazza22

heartlicious Happy birthday to you squashed tomatoes and stew!!!

Good luck luce can't wait to see bean .

Sass I've had a call I've got a scan scheduled for oct 27th I'm pertrified, I should be over 6 weeks by then so should see my lil pip all being well!
There not doing bloods unless I have any concern? I'll prob lie though in a week or so so I can see my levels? As it goes the tests are telling all I need to know at the minute :happydance: there doubling in darkness every day so my numbers must be going up! Not to mention the waves of sense of smell that I'm getting which is giving me nausea, no actual pukin yet it way to early but I feel it comin iykwim?

I'll be on later I'm sneaking on here in work at the mo haha!! I came on to c If luce had been on yet.
XXXXXXXX
Lov ya's


----------



## cazza22

Ps sass LOVIN the siggy :wohoo: hehe xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Birthday, Amanda!!! :hugs:

Good luck at your scan, Luce! I truly expect to hear good news from you soon! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> This sucks big time. I just read your journal about not feeling strong. I hear you. You don't need to make any long term decisions right now about trying or giving up. Right now you just need to focus on today and tomorrow. As hokey as it sounds, just take it one day at a time.

Hokey or not, that's all I can do now. :(



vickyd said:


> Wow that took forever to catch up! Im gonna badger Alex to get my lap top fixed so i can log on from home as well! He doesnt like me using his computer so i only sneak in when hes on the bog or something!
> 
> Allie i hope the docyors can do something useful with the diagnosis. Im pretty sure that all these issues are drug manageble. Dont ignore the TSH! Thyroid is so important! My TSH was on the upper limit and i went and had an US which is the best way to diagnose when the bloods are technically within the normal range. Ofcourse my mom and my grandma had hypothyroid so we knew to push for more tests.
> 
> Megg did the bitch show her face love?
> 
> Luce good luck hun for the scan! All my love is heading your way!
> 
> Hearty babes how you holding up? Im praying to whatever that Thursday finally brings some good news!

I haven't been to the loo to check yet... but I don't suspect she did. I think I'd notice. *sigh*


----------



## Dazed

Happy Birthday Amanda


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly,

I really don't think it's PCOS, who knows though. I have no ovarian cysts, and I DID ovulate, as my 9.9 progesterone shows that. I no longer am worried that worried about my progesterone result upon further research. 

My thyroid isn't abnormal so I decided I'm not going to worry about that either. It's high, but not out of the range and I'm driving myself crazy with this crap. 

Have a good day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Actually, you might want to look further into the thyroid bit... Being "in range" doesn't mean much sometimes. The ranges are greatly exaggerated in labs pretty often... so it could actually still be a problem. Even being "in range" but off "not optimal" can cause issues. Don't look up "normal" range... look up "optimal" range.


----------



## Megg33k

Actually, I just found the site I used... Your TSH was 3.1...

TSH Levels 

TSH Less than .5/.7 -- This is considered hyperthyroid (too much thyroid hormone) at most labs in the U.S. You may be anxious, find it hard to sleep, hair falling out, diarrhea, and other symptoms 

TSH 1 to 2 -- The optimal normal level for most people. This is the TSH range where the majority of people feel best. It is sometimes considered "too low" by less-informed doctors.

TSH 2 to 4.7/5.5 -- "Normal" range according to some lab standards, but the recommended top end of the range was changed as of March 2003 to 3.0 Some people feel well in this range, but many suffer low-grade hypothyroidism symptoms at this level. 

TSH 4.7/5.5 to 10 -- Formerly considered "subclinical hypothyroidism" levels, but as of March 2003, above 3.0 is considered evidence of possible hypothyroidism. These levels show hypothyroidism, but amazingly, some doctors won't even treat these levels, and do not attribute hypothyroidism symptoms felt by patients at this level to the hypothyroidism itself. Many people have symptoms at these levels. 

TSH Above 10 -- Considered hypothyroid that merits treatment by most doctors


----------



## vickyd

Allie i know its annoying to have to deal with this shit but i have to agree with Megg...I speak from experience that thyroid is nothing to mess around with regardless of ttc.


----------



## msarkozi

:cake: Happy birthday hearty!!! :cake: I hope you have the most wonderful day, and I am sure Tim will spoil you lots! :hugs:

Luce - please let us know how your scan goes. I am thinking of you! :hugs:

Meggles - I hope the bitch shows! :growlmad:

Allie - I hope the doctor is looking after you. Now that you know all this, maybe this will be your month?! :flower:

Sass - I love how you are cooking a miracle :happydance:

Good Morning to the rest of the girls. I hope you are all having a good day so far....back to work for me this morning! (It was kind of fitting that the song playing on the radio on the drive to work was Highway to Hell :haha: )


----------



## heart tree

Lucy you are in my thoughts today. You may be getting your scan as I type this. I hope we hear good news but whatever the result we are here for you. :hugs:

Thanks for the birthday wishes beauties. I'm off to work unfortunately. But Tim organized a dinner with friends at one of my favorite restaurants. We are finally getting our summer weather here and it is going to be HOT today. I love hot weather and we rarely get it here. Yay! 

Nato I had a dream about you last night. We were hanging out in your new flat with your baby boy. There was a music festival outside your house. Sarah Palin was your mom but you were embarrased by it. You had a family tree on your wall (at that point in the dream Sarah Palin was no longer your mom. Your mother was British). On your family tree was me! Somehow we were related on your father's side. Weird. Your baby was adorable by the way. 

Megg what's the news on the ho bag?

Allie I'm thinking about you and support any decision you make. 

Raz I wouldn't worry about your chart. It still looks ok to me. One dip isn't something to worry about. 

Hi ti everyone else!


----------



## MinnieMone

Happy birthday Hearty, hope you have a lovely day.

Lucy - thinking about you at your scan today... 

Meggs - so sorry to hear AF hasn't shown, it's fooking sods law and you must be wanting to tear your hair out... with a bit of luck they'll be able to give you a day or two either way. what the frick can bring on a period...maybe a bit of nookie? sequeena's herb recs sound good, what about a massage? not being much help. sorry.x

AFM, my period was due today, and I did a superdrug test and it has come up relatively dark so I'm a little more positive. I went to my GP today and he has asked me to get bloods done... is it worth having them done or do you think it's just going to stress me out even more? also my specialist has given me progesterone (cyclogest) which i have to use every day - but he's only given me a few weeks worth (on private prescription), so I asked my GP (NHS) if he could provide them free and he said no because he didn't know why i would have been prescribed it. I said I thought it was to try and keep it implanted, but then said but your the frikking doc why don't you know!!! then promptly burst into tears.... and i'm supposed to be keeping the stress at bay.... ahhhhhh f&ckin doctors.

it's another beautiful day here in london, so i think i'm going to go for a jog round the park, anything to stop me thinking about having a cig (which i know would make me relax instantly!!! that's warped thinking if ever i heard it!)


----------



## vickyd

Minnie i had bloods drawn and the low values made me almost completely loose the plot...Sassy had them and her numbers are a source of reassurance.... I think unless doc asks for them avoid the stress they may cause.

I dont think a ciggie reducing stress is warped thinking!!!!! Quite the opposite!!!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Lucy you are in my thoughts today. You may be getting your scan as I type this. I hope we hear good news but whatever the result we are here for you. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes beauties. I'm off to work unfortunately. But Tim organized a dinner with friends at one of my favorite restaurants. We are finally getting our summer weather here and it is going to be HOT today. I love hot weather and we rarely get it here. Yay!
> 
> Nato I had a dream about you last night. We were hanging out in your new flat with your baby boy. There was a music festival outside your house. Sarah Palin was your mom but you were embarrased by it. You had a family tree on your wall (at that point in the dream Sarah Palin was no longer your mom. Your mother was British). On your family tree was me! Somehow we were related on your father's side. Weird. Your baby was adorable by the way.
> 
> Megg what's the news on the ho bag?
> 
> Allie I'm thinking about you and support any decision you make.
> 
> Raz I wouldn't worry about your chart. It still looks ok to me. One dip isn't something to worry about.
> 
> Hi ti everyone else!

No news... Still waiting!



MinnieMone said:


> Happy birthday Hearty, hope you have a lovely day.
> 
> Lucy - thinking about you at your scan today...
> 
> Meggs - so sorry to hear AF hasn't shown, it's fooking sods law and you must be wanting to tear your hair out... with a bit of luck they'll be able to give you a day or two either way. what the frick can bring on a period...maybe a bit of nookie? sequeena's herb recs sound good, what about a massage? not being much help. sorry.x
> 
> AFM, my period was due today, and I did a superdrug test and it has come up relatively dark so I'm a little more positive. I went to my GP today and he has asked me to get bloods done... is it worth having them done or do you think it's just going to stress me out even more? also my specialist has given me progesterone (cyclogest) which i have to use every day - but he's only given me a few weeks worth (on private prescription), so I asked my GP (NHS) if he could provide them free and he said no because he didn't know why i would have been prescribed it. I said I thought it was to try and keep it implanted, but then said but your the frikking doc why don't you know!!! then promptly burst into tears.... and i'm supposed to be keeping the stress at bay.... ahhhhhh f&ckin doctors.
> 
> it's another beautiful day here in london, so i think i'm going to go for a jog round the park, anything to stop me thinking about having a cig (which i know would make me relax instantly!!! that's warped thinking if ever i heard it!)

I'm doing all I can! I'm glad you're feeling a bit more positive today! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Well girls it is bad I can hardly see through the tears :cry::cry: The external scan showed a sac measuring about 5 and half weeks but she couldnt detect a heartbeat so offered me an internal scan or I could wait a week decided to have the internal done couldnt bear another week waiting so scan done and no heartbeat my little one never made it passed 5 and half weeks :cry::cry:

We are devstated I cant think straight its just so unfair and cruel and why can't I keep my babies safe why cant I give steve the baby he deserves. I feel so angry and sad all at the same time :cry::cry::cry::cry:

We've got an appointment to see my dr tomorrow as dont know what happens next.


----------



## Razcox

Oh no lucy i am so so sorry for you both xxx :hug: Dont know what else to say as you're right it isnt fair xxxxx

Hopefully the doctor will have some answers for you both xxx


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Well girls it is bad I can hardly see through the tears :cry::cry: The external scan showed a sac measuring about 5 and half weeks but she couldnt detect a heartbeat so offered me an internal scan or I could wait a week decided to have the internal done couldnt bear another week waiting so scan done and no heartbeat my little one never made it passed 5 and half weeks :cry::cry:
> 
> We are devstated I cant think straight its just so unfair and cruel and why can't I keep my babies safe why cant I give steve the baby he deserves. I feel so angry and sad all at the same time :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> We've got an appointment to see my dr tomorrow as dont know what happens next.

Oh, shit! I didn't expect that at all! I'm so sorry! I wish I knew what to say! :cry: I just... I don't know! FUCK! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

awe Lucy, I am so sorry hun!!! :hugs: We are here for you!! Can your doctor run some tests to find out why the little one didn't make it? I'm so sorry for you :cry:


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much, Megg. 

Even by the new standards you posted--3.0 is normal, and at 3.1 I'm not far off. I'm being petulant about this, I know, but I DREAD medication, and I feel fine, I don't have thyroid related symptoms-except long cycles. :cry: I'm just refusing to believe I have a thyroid issue. I don't want to take meds as I know they mess with your heart and stuff. Blah. 

Happy Birthday, Hearty! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No, that makes sense! I just know that most people do best at a level between 1 and 2. So, its not abnormal, but it could just be better. I was on natural stuff to balance mine a bit better as it was in range but not optimal. I took selenium, zinc, super b complex, and maybe 1 other?


----------



## MinnieMone

Lucy I am so so sorry for your loss. 

You are in shock now sweetie and your head will be crazy with emotions. Try and be kind to yourself, take lots of time and get lots of love from everyone, you will find the strength sweetheart to carry on, but just live in the moment, that is the only constructive advice I can give, I would always say to myself ' I can get through the next minute, I will feel this pain and let it wash through me and breathe onto the next minute
I'm sending you the warmest hug x


----------



## heart tree

Lucy :hugs: Massive hugs my sweets. I can't begin to express how sorry I am to hear this news. I wish you knew why this was happening again. There is no sense in all of this. You are going to feel so many emotions right now. Let them flow. There is absolutely nothing that will take away this pain, grief, anger, hopelessness and fear but time. There is nothing fair about this. You will get through this though it might not feel like it right now. Do what you need to do for yourself. Know that we are here for you. Love love love you sweet woman.


----------



## yogi77

Lucy I'm so sorry sweetie, I have tears in my eyes, this just isn't fair. Please be strong and know that we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Lucy I am so so sorry for your loss. You will be feeling so many crazy emotions right now and the only helpful advice I can give is to try and live in the minute. I know it was the only way I managed to cope with the grief was to try and get thru' that minute and to keep breathing

My heart goes out to you darling. X


----------



## pregoinnorge

Lucy, I am so sorry :( I wish I knew what to say, but I am so incredibly sad at the moment. I hope you get the treatment you deserve. massive, massive hugs your way.....


----------



## yogi77

Happy Birthday Hearty! Enjoy your dinner out tonight, sounds great!

Megg, I really really hope the ho bag shows up for you today...I'm waiting on it too, wish she would just hurry up and get here already!!!

Minnie congrats on darker lines today, you shouldn't be worrying everything sounds good for you! 

Allie good girl for choosing not to stress about your results :hugs:

Hello to everyone! :wave:


----------



## CJSG1977

Lucy I am going to say this REALLY loud for you... FUCK FUCK FUCKING FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!! WHat a load of fucking shit!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry darling. Its the worst feeling in the world feeling like you cant keep your little one safe, but this is not your fault darlin! I hope you get some answers.

I myself, am convinced that I have a clotted follicle and thats why ov isnt happening. I am in crippling pain today in my ovary so I am positive I am not going to be able to try now for at least 6 weeks :cry: I have done another OPK and its darker than ever so my body is obviously trying to win a battle its going to lose. Even sex is hurting now...like really bad in my ovary. I am seeing the FS 2 weeks today, just hope I ovulate or I am going to her with a whole heap of problems. And I cant deal with that right now.

Happy Birthday Amanda!!!! Hope you have a lovely evening.


----------



## NatoPMT

I started reading where i left off last night, and saw Lucy's signature, part of me doesnt want to read cos i know what's happened. Im so SO sorry Lucy. My heart is breaking for you. xxxx


----------



## Dazed

So sorry Lucy :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh and I absolutely have to say something about thyroid issues.... it is NOT to be taken lighlty. It causes the luteal phase to shorten and many pregnancies will end in spontaneous abortion due to the menstrual cycle starting before you would even get a positive pregnancy test. It also can cause issues with other hormones being balanced. My thyroid got so bad at one point that my cycle just stopped and I had an almost 7 week cycle...if I hadnt of had my thyroxine increased I may not have come on.

Also, when I was diagnosed I was borderline. Which they determined was normal. I put 5 stone on. I slept 18 hours a day (including naps), my hair became brittle and snapped off, very accident prones problems with speech and vision, brusing easily, cold extremeties and problems with circulation. I willmake it clear when I say that taking the medication does not cause problems with the heart. Someone with overactive thyroid may have problems but that is in worst case scenario. Underactive may have palpatations but I get them rarely. The problems not taking meds are worse! You need a second opinion, determine what measures they are using and establish if you are borderline. You will not ever implant if your thyroid is bordeline...or the chances are very minimal.

I hope this info helps. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, I've fb'd you and dont have much more to add to that, except to say again if you need to know what to say tomorrow, or over the coming weeks to your dr, please ask us to help you work out what you need to do next. 

Right now its about goodbyes, and your current grief should take priority. Make sure you get out what's inside - if you need to type / rant / or just be, we will be here with you

Please look after yourself, if you cant eat properly, try and get some fruit, espec bananas as thats easiest to digest when you are in a terrible state - also bananas have a natural sedative in them. Some B vits will help you cope with the stress too. 

x


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty.... Happy birthday to you - lemme guess, did you get more boots?? 

Hope today has been good - this is the beginning of a new year as well as a time to reflect - this too shall pass

xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls I really appreciate you all being there for me I just feel so lost so confused my heart hurts. I found my positive pregnancy tests which got thrown very hard against the wall then I just collasped on the floor thank god for steve being with me he just picked me up whille I cried. :cry::cry:

I've been curled up on the sofa just watching crap on the tv I feel a bit numb now and so cold I'm under a blanket. Think we are going to do a take away as cant fancy having to think about food and cooking.

Thanks Nato to be honest I dont know what to say to the dr what to ask, what we do next? The midwife said we should go to the dr for follow up and support, she said as I had a suspected early miscarriage in may when I was rushed to hospital (it was never confirmed) that this could be counted as a third miscarriage so I dont know if they would refer me for anything. I dont know suffering 2 mmc is unusal I just dont know. Any advice would be great. I really dont want to have an erpc but the scan lady said I shouldnt leave it to long as it can be dangerous. The other thing she said was that my womb looked perfectly normal no abnormalities. Sorry I'm a bit all over the place Im not sure I'm even making sense.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh my god what a horrible day, Lucy I am totally devastated about your scan, I cannot believe it, this is so unfair and I'm so sorry. I wish I could take your's and Steve's pain away, god this is the worse news ever. I don't even know what to say, we are all here for you hunny. Please please please don't blame yourself, thinking of you.xxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

I was very excited about your dream hearty, not the bit about Sarah Palin being my mum obviously, which would be more embarrassing than my actual mum, but this bit:

*We were hanging out in your new flat with your baby boy.*

i always thought id have a girl. but then something weird happened to me in August which i don't think I've posted about in case everyone thinks im mental. If i havent posted about asking the angels, which i read about in a trashy magazine, then i shall relay the story. Im not looking at the rest of the dream psychodynamically cos i dont have a clue what im doing yet. Im looking at it psychicdynamically which is my preference on this one. 

sorry everyones had a bit of a crappy 24 hours. 

Allie - sorry you've had some upsetting results - I really don't know enough to try and offer any advice but sounds like youve had some great advice off the disco oracles. 

Megg, i could say the exact same thing with a ditto - i read about the parsley tea, sounds like you need quite a lot but its supposed to be pretty powerful. I posted a link ages ago to mintypeas about bringing on af, will see if i can locate it.

CJ hope your goddamn follicle stops arsing you about very soon


----------



## CJSG1977

Lucy the awful thing is that they say 3 consecutive miscarriages is normal....based on statistics apparently. Now you have had 3 (is that right) you should automatically been referred. Also if you have been trying 12 months you should be referred. When you feel up to it I would request to see a gynaecologist. I am in the same boat as you...they dont have a great deal to say about miscarriages which is why I am nervous about my appointment in 2 weeks in case they say there is nothing they can do. Plus I know I have a clotted follicle right now...I'm sure of it.

:hugs: Hunni!! Cry, rage, stamp your feet, and hate the world today. You have every right. And we will all be here to listen and support you babe.


----------



## Megg33k

Luce... I don't know if this will help or not... but MMC's actually aren't as rare as some stats say. The thing is that they believe many MC's are MMC's, but the person doesn't have an u/s between the time the baby stops growing and the time the bleed start. Its likely that most MC's could be diagnosed as MMC's if there were daily scans, iykwim? So, don't feel weird or like you're a freak. You just had a scan at the right time to catch it. If you'd had a scan scheduled for 12 weeks instead, you'd likely have started bleeding prior to that time and never known it was a MMC. 

I have a feeling that's not even remotely helpful! I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you Nato!! I just dont know what to think. I'm still DTD but its getting painful, and how long can the egg survive trapped in there....it probably wont be viable if it does release. Guess time will tell.


----------



## vickyd

Luce i cant fucking believe it......I cant stop crying at all this shit...FUCK FUCK FUCK...


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - Good to know that you've heard about it too. The article I found said 3-4 cups/day. I had one late last night and I've had my first cup today. I'll have another 3 through the day... more if you think its necessary! And, I'm considering doing the bath with clary sage even though I really despise baths and they make me :sick: to even think about! But, I'll try whatever I need to at this point!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: CJ! It sounds painful, honey! I wish I could help!


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Thanks girls I really appreciate you all being there for me I just feel so lost so confused my heart hurts. I found my positive pregnancy tests which got thrown very hard against the wall then I just collasped on the floor thank god for steve being with me he just picked me up whille I cried. :cry::cry:
> 
> I've been curled up on the sofa just watching crap on the tv I feel a bit numb now and so cold I'm under a blanket. Think we are going to do a take away as cant fancy having to think about food and cooking.
> 
> Thanks Nato to be honest* I dont know what to say to the dr what to ask, what we do next?* The midwife said we should go to the dr for follow up and support, she said as I had a suspected early miscarriage in may when I was rushed to hospital (it was never confirmed) that this could be counted as a third miscarriage so I dont know if they would refer me for anything. I dont know suffering 2 mmc is unusal I just dont know. Any advice would be great. I really dont want to have an erpc but the scan lady said I shouldnt leave it to long as it can be dangerous. The other thing she said was that my womb looked perfectly normal no abnormalities. Sorry I'm a bit all over the place Im not sure I'm even making sense.

do you want to do the working out questions thing now Luce? 

I think you will need, in the next couple of days to work out if you want medical management or erpc. Because its mmc, its another horrible horrible thing to add to the situation, that a decision will have to be made. She is right in that it can be dangerous to leave it too long, but my EPU gave me a few days to think about what I wanted to do, and i don't think you should make a decision unless you know exactly how you feel about it. Your feelings will adapt and change over the next few days. 

2 mmc is unusual, but your chances of future success with your next pregnancy are extremely high. This stuff, however, i do think can be left until you have had a bit of time to process what's going on. Thinking about it, you might need to focus and be composed when you request treatment, investigation from an NHS dr. Depends on your dr, if you are very upset and its a GP, they can bring down the hatches a bit as you them become a 'difficult' patient when suffering from grief. S/he might not take you as seriously as you need to be taken when requesting investigation given what the nurse said about the unconfirmed early loss. I do remember you talking about that and it being pretty damned obvious it was. 

You can always go back in a couple of weeks - you dont have to have the conversation tomorrow - whatever you think is best


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> Luce... I don't know if this will help or not... but MMC's actually aren't as rare as some stats say. The thing is that they believe many MC's are MMC's, but the person doesn't have an u/s between the time the baby stops growing and the time the bleed start. Its likely that most MC's could be diagnosed as MMC's if there were daily scans, iykwim? So, don't feel weird or like you're a freak. You just had a scan at the right time to catch it. If you'd had a scan scheduled for 12 weeks instead, you'd likely have started bleeding prior to that time and never known it was a MMC.
> 
> I have a feeling that's not even remotely helpful! I'm sorry! :hugs:

i think theres 2 ways of looking at it, and either could be either helpful or unhelpful - it depends on who's hearing the information. You could say that unusual circumstances provide more information / clues as to the causes of the issues too. 

Also, although i really appreciate what youre saying, mmc's that are missed for several weeks (ie caught on the 12 week scan) are quite unusual, although i think you're right that most mcs prob aren't as instantaneous as everyone assumes. 

I think thats a possible question for the dr tomorrow, if you wait it out, how long will that take? They are unlikely to know, i was told anything between 2 and 15 weeks. And the nurse is right in that its not good to leave things that long


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Luce i cant fucking believe it......I cant stop crying at all this shit...FUCK FUCK FUCK...

:hugs:

i know what you mean


----------



## Megg33k

It made me feel like less of a freak, as MMC alone doesn't actually help narrow the reason for the losses. I didn't like feeling like some weirdo who managed to have this terribly unlikely horrible thing happen to me! :shrug: I was sad when I first read the info, but then the more I thought about it, the more comforting it was!


----------



## Allie84

Oh my God, Lucy, I am so, so sorry! :cry: I am just in shock and in tears...this is so incredibly unfair. I am so upset for you. I am so sad for you. I just cannot believe this happened to you again! :hug: I wish I knew what to say; I am here for you and I am praying for you and I am so sorry for your and Steve's loss. :( :cry:

For clarification, my previous post (about myself) was posted after Lucy's announcement but I hadn't seen her post (being sneaky with the comp at work)or else I never would have written it. My problems seem petty in comparison to the loss of a little bean. :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - did you get to meet your sister yet, or is that next month?


----------



## LucyJ

I know I dont want to go for medical management option didnt want that last time heard to many horror stories and the not knowing. I opted for an erpc last time as they said it would take up to 6 weeks for me to miscarry naturally and it was all to much for me. I think this time I will probably wait to see if I do miscarry naturally but I just dont know I guess what worries me is if the baby died at 5&half weeks that was 2 and half week ago and my body has just carried on as normal. My body doesnt seem to want to let my babies go.

My dr is really lovely and has been so supportive so I think she would be understanding if I was emotional. I guess its whether they will count what happened in may as a miscarriage as to whether they will refer me. I spoke to my mum and she said that if I cant get anywhere with the drs that her and dad would pay for me to see someone privately so I have that as an option. 

Megg that is helpful I appreciate it I just feel like such a failure like I've let everyone down. I even told steve he should leave me find himself someone who can give him the baby he so deserves he basically told me to fuck off but a bit nicer said he loved me that he would always be with me that he wants our baby and it will happen for us. If nothing else I am so lucky to have a husband who loves me, supports me and will always be there for me no matter what.

Thank you so much for your support and love it means the world to me I feel like I can get through this somehow one second at a time as minnie said and with all the wonderful support I have.


----------



## cazza22

OMFG Nooooooo i cant believe what im reading!!! Luce i am so so very sorry babe :cry: i know where your head is at & i know i wont be a good place. Take time to let yourself be angry, upset, bitter but mostly grieve ur little one. I wish there were words to take away this pain sweetie i really do. Know that were here no matter what ok babe. All my love always Caz xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Allie - Just because someone has something worse going on, it doesn't mean you should diminish your own fears or frustrations! I feel absolutely awful for Lucy, but it doesn't mean I'm not still furious out about AF still being AWOL! Don't hesitate to post things about you... You can support and need support quite literally at the same exact time! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - I'm glad the info didn't upset you more! :hugs: I do believe you'll get your forever baby... and I hope that your doctor will use this loss as the catalyst that allows you to be tested to see if there's an underlying cause! Definitely take your time and mourn though... Its an important step in the process!


----------



## LucyJ

> Oh my God, Lucy, I am so, so sorry! I am just in shock and in tears...this is so incredibly unfair. I am so upset for you. I am so sad for you. I just cannot believe this happened to you again! I wish I knew what to say; I am here for you and I am praying for you and I am so sorry for your and Steve's loss.
> 
> For clarification, my previous post (about myself) was posted after Lucy's announcement but I hadn't seen her post (being sneaky with the comp at work)or else I never would have written it. My problems seem petty in comparison to the loss of a little bean.

Thank you allie please dont feel bad about your post you have every right you have lot going on and its easy to miss posts. You need support to and I know your are there for me and support me and I am there for you. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Caz your so sweet. I love all of you girls you are wonderful women. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats the wonderful thing with this thread....we CAN all be there for each other. Its just a shame that we all have to have so much sadness. But in the end...hopefully we will get our little bean that sticks.


I think I have ovulated....but I doubt the egg will be viable cause my body has been trying for nearly a week to release the eggy. But my temp has shot up to 98.4!!!! So I am guessing that OV has happened and plus I had my first negative OPK! I waited hours to pee too so should be accurate.

More :hugs: coming your way Lucy darling!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i remember thinking all the same things myself Lucy

*what worries me is if the baby died at 5&half weeks that was 2 and half week ago and my body has just carried on as normal*

the start of the cramping and spotting maybe a sign that your body was getting closer to mc. I know what happened to me isn't what will / might happen to you, but i had cramping spotting a few days before my scan, and then 4 days afterwards my body tried to mc. Unfortunately, my cervix was too closed to allow it to happen naturally and i needed an erpc. Im not sure how much to say because my experience will be different to your experience, and i dont want to say too much before youre ready

having the private option is really reassuring, but with your GP explain that you know that the hospital visit was an early loss. If you want to talk it over with her tomorrow, I can't remember the exact circumstances, but can you tell her you had a positive test even if you hadn't. 

please don't blame yourself, there's 2 of you inputting to this, but most losses are chance, it's no ones fault - that said, i think most of us have felt that way


----------



## vickyd

Luce waiting for it to happen on its own or not is a very very personal decision but i would like to give you the opinions of 3 specialists i paid very dearly after my mmc was diagnosed. Have the D&C as soon as possible was their collective opinion. Just some more info for you babes.

Megg still nothing i gather?


----------



## NatoPMT

Its pretty hard to find a medium between all the different problems, and then the excitements for every poster on this thread Allie, so i say just say what you feel

i think we are serious multitaskers given how there's about 20-25 regular posters, all going through completely different stages.


----------



## Megg33k

Haven't checked.. but I don't think so, Vicky! :(


----------



## NatoPMT

megg, i remember reading that some women take the morning after pill to bring on af, but i think thats a dangerous game

this is from an old post:

_theres people who say it does, ie anecdotal evidence:

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_it_norm...le_of_days_ago

but also saying it might cause you to be irregular for the next cycle (but then i read on plannedpregnancy.com this only happens if you take the MAP regularly) 

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...7192336AAsaQBo

and netdoctor says:

Your next period may come early or late. If it doesn't arrive within a couple of days of the expected time, see a doctor.

In short minty, i cant find much to suggest its a good idea, it might work, but then it might cause you probs and you dont want that. I tried to work out what the hormone in levonelle does to see if i could work out whether it would help, but it was too complicated 

I then googled if you can start your period and found a few forums suggesting parsley tea, apparently 3 or 4 cups a day can start it up or ginger seems pretty popular. 

this is quite interesting:

https://www.sisterzeus.com/delayedmen.htm

The baby aspirin might help blood flow to the uterus so is worth a shot too, but be careful what you take it with as herbs and medications interact (aspirin is from willowbark)
_
I think the sisterzeus link was the link i was thinking of


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! I'll look at it now! I'm already taking baby aspirin daily, btw.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vicky I'm going to talk to the dr tomorrow and think give it a couple of days to see what happens. Nato last time I had spotting and cramps but nothing happened just felt like my body wasnt going to let go which is why we went for the erpc option.

I'm getting a lot of cramping but no spotting at all havnt had any all day not even the brown spotting like I had yesterday.

Do need some advice steves really scared about it happening naturally as he's not sure what he should do the early loss in may was very scary for him I lost a huge ammount of blood, passed out went it to cervical shock (which we found out later because of the force and amount of blood I lost in such a short time sorry if to much info) he really thought I was going to die. I think he's scared it will happen again he's not sure what to expect and asked me if it does happen should he take me the hospital/ring an ambulance to be honest I dont know what to tell him, what should I do? Also I remember when I spoke to the gyne last time we were told if we went down the natural miscarry route that we should save anything that I pass which is a horrid thought I dont know should I? I really dont know what to expect and I am scared does that sound stupid?


----------



## msarkozi

I lost mine naturally, and I wasn't about to save anything that I passed....too much of a constant reminder of what happened. Each to their own though. If you want to pass it naturally and catch your bean, then go for it hun! 

Of course you are scared, and it's ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I remember the hospital asking me if I wanted to take some of what passed down to them... I couldnt do it either. Way too upsetting. But like you said its down to personal strength. I guess we all want answers...

xxx


----------



## vickyd

I dont see how one could possibly collect what is passed...emotionally i mean its gotta be heartbreaking....One of the main resons that i opted for a D&C was also so that they could test the bean so i would get some answers...Knowledge is power...


----------



## LucyJ

To be honest girls I was asking because the thought of doing that just scares me dont think I could do it. I cant imagine being strong enough to but wasnt sure if I was meant to guess I'm just trying to remember what was said to me last time. 

I have so much going through my head.


----------



## msarkozi

You definitely don't have to if you don't want to. It would be very hard on a person to have that constant reminder. I personally would rather not have to face that.....

It's a very sad time for you Lucy, and I imagine you have millions of different things going through your head right now.....When I lost mine, my cousin took me out for ice cream and we parked in a private spot and just talked....then we went to the mall and returned the maternity clothes we bought, and then I went back to the hotel and I napped for a couple hours beside Gord. I found distracting myself helped....why don't you go lay down for awhile and rest?? We will always be here for you :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

:hugs: Lucy. I am so very sorry. :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

not at all Luce, not stupid in the slightest 

I have put what i have to say in a spoiler because i dont want to upset anyone, and ive said what happened to me, and what i know of others experience, but please proceed with caution 


Spoiler
When i had my mmc, i didnt know what to expect and i posted on another forum where i know cesca from. It's not a pregnancy forum, but the 2 or 3 women that had experienced mc were very graphic and detailed (at my request) as to what i should expect, and Im very grateful to them for being so honest. I needed to know. I booked the erpc bu the mc tried to start before the erpc. 

I didnt lose as much blood as you as the mc labour failed because my cervix wouldn't open, but i went through 2 sets of 12 hours of labour on the sunday and the monday and eventually passed out from the pain, which forced the labour to stop because i went into shock. The labour failed and i needed erpc anyway. I was told by some other women theyd been asked to keep what was passed. At 5.5 weeks, i expect that would be the sac (like a bubble) and you wouldnt be likely to see the baby - i have been told what that would be at your stage and can tell you if you want. 

you can ask your dr again if shed want you to keep anything, but i think its mainly for genetic testing. If you want testing and they agree, you may be asked to do that - i agree with Vic that knowledge is power on that. If you have erpc and they want to test, i think they can collect at that time. There are risks with erpc, they tell you about the perforated bowel risk which youll be aware of from last time, but theres also a small chance of damaging your lining, but this risk has been anything from hugely exaggerated to vastly under recognised depending on who you talk to. 

I have heard of women talking to their fs and being told in 30 years the fs has never heard of a case of lining damage. So i think that you need to consider your well being first and foremost. In that case i agree with Vic and think i would go for erpc were you dont have any concern over what process of mc you will go through. You are quite early - however- im not entirely sure if the fact you are 8 weeks or so would make the 5.5 week earliness 'later' - as the sac measures 5.5 weeks, a natural may not be as bad as my experience. You have had an early mc experience and that was terrible for you, so again, that makes me think that if you take the uncertainty out of it with an erpc, the fear will be at least managed to an extent. 

I think what i have written is mostly from mine and others on forums telling me their experiences, you wont find much on the official websites because everyone is so different so it wouldnt be right to say what to expect


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy I'm lost for words, I have been through what your going through and I feel like I have no advice to give you? How does that work!! My personal choice would be to opt for the D&C, it's over so fast and I never bled alot after, I know right now your not even thinking about TTC again but you may be in a few weeks and I think you will be able to try to move on quicker with your body/hormones back to normal!

It could take weeks to pass naturally and I personally think for me it would make the grieving alot harder, I cannot even begin to image having to collect the tissue and take it to the hospital, that is something I could not do. It worries me that you had such a bad time in May and that maybe having a D&C is the safer option!

I can only try very badly to offer you my advice but only you can make the decision, a decision I wish so badly that you didn't have to make.

Sorry I don't know what else to else. You and Steve are in my thoughts.xxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, you have a lot of decisions to make and a lot of very good questions to ask. To add my two cents, I opted for a D&C for all 3 of my mcs. During my first one, I was told I made the right decision because there was so much tissue that I wouldn't have been able to pass it naturally without a D&C later. For me, I just wanted to move on as quickly as possible and the thought of the mc lingering was too much for me. Also with my second and third, they wanted to do tests. I couldn't imagine trying to save it. That would have broken me forever. This is just me though. If I ever go through this again, I'm going the D&C route.

With my last mc, you may remember that I had my scan around the same time you had yours. My sac was smaller and no hb. The very next day I started spotting. I agree with what Megg says as my doctor also told me this. Most women don't have early scans. They have a mmc without knowing it and a few weeks later they end up passing the baby. They never knew it was a mmc, but just a mc. My guess is that you and I would have been in the same boat had we not had early scans. Our bodies were starting to let go of the pregnancies. It doesn't make it easier, but it gives you another perspective. You might also remember at the time I was actually "happy" that I was having a "normal" mc. Whatever that means! It just seemed to me that my body was in the process of letting go of something that wasn't viable. Eventually it would have completed the process on its own. To me, that felt "normal." 

Steve is very lucky to have you and he loves you dearly. Try not to beat yourself up about being inadequate. I've done the same with Tim and he has assured me that he wouldn't want it any other way. For better, for worse. In sickness and in health. We didn't actually say those vows, but they were implied. I'm sure they are for you and Steve. 

As for if you have severe bleeding again, I think Steve needs a plan in advance. It will give him some comfort. Either option, an ambulance or him taking you is a good option. The key is to get you medical attention as soon as possible. I dont know how it works for you, but in the US, an ambulance is a very expensive decision especially if your insurance doesnt cover it. But, you get immediate attention from an ambulance. In the US, if you are driven to the emergency room by someone, you could end up sitting there for hours. You have to weigh the options to come up with a good plan. Either way, he should err on the side of caution and get you medical attention. Hopefully though, this will never come to fruition.

Were here collectively to help you get through this and to get you some answers. It is important to put one foot in front of the other and breathe. You dont need to figure it all out right now, though I know youd like to. Just get through today.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I think he's scared it will happen again he's not sure what to expect and asked me if it does happen should he take me the hospital/ring an ambulance to be honest I dont know what to tell him, what should I do?

in this case, i would go straight to A&E, I called NHS Direct and they told me to go to A&E but id just had a really bad experience in A&E the day before and didnt want to go back. 

I was told if you go to A&E they will try and get you into an operation slot if there's space and you are in pain, if not, they will assess your condition, and operate if its an emergency or give you painkillers and wait for the EPU to open if its out of hours


----------



## heart tree

Nato, thank you for sharing your story. I'm sad and touched.

Can you please tell the story about asking angels? I think we could all use some angels right now.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> In the US, if you are driven to the emergency room by someone, you could end up sitting there for hours. You have to weigh the options to come up with a good plan

In the uk, they are unlikely to leave you in pain - they will leave you with a fracture or broken arm or something, but not this. I was surprised at how seriously they took me when i went in. 

I went to the most rubbish A&E dept in London and they assessed me straight away and then left me for hours as i wasn't bleeding heavily at the time. People do get let down by A&E though because of the nature of their work, its not an ideal place to be in this circumstance


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for sharing your story Nato.

Thank you amanda I really appreciate your advice. I think asking questions allows me to focus on something else other than the pain and this may sound odd although probably not I dont feel I cant start the grieving process yet as my baby is still inside me I know my baby is gone but its not if that makes sense. I'm thinking after talking to steve and with all your advice depending on what the dr says we will probably go down the erpc route. I dont think I can put steve through the worry and fear of it happenning naturally unless of course it happens tonight having a plan in place is a great idea that's what we will do.

I agree Vicky knowledge is power as much as I want to stick my head in the sand and pretend this isn't happening I know I can't.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Can you please tell the story about asking angels? I think we could all use some angels right now.

you are probably going to think im a mentaller, but im up for being pointed and laughed at

In August, i was going to see an old friend for the night in Blackpool - its a 3 / 3.5 hour train journey from London so I took a pile of trashy magazines and read the whole way there and back. About halfway there, i read a feature about a woman who talks to angels. She says that they are around us and want to help us, all we have to do is ask for help and that gives them permission to intervene in our lives. 

She said to ask the angels for help, then look for a sign. I asked if they would help me become a mother within 12 months. Then i stared out of the train window - there was just fields and woods and no signs. I looked out of the window for about 30 seconds and the train went past a building called Myson House. 

Which i immediately read as My Son. 

I got excited for about 30 seconds then forgot about it. 

The next day i came back on the same route and read the whole way. At one point, i looked up and saw Myson House again. 

This journey is 3-3.5 hours of 100mph speeding through fields. It was a major coincidence that i looked up once or twice the whole journey for a few seconds, and saw the same building on each journey. 

So i have till mid august next year to make the sign come true, which gives me this month and next month


----------



## yogi77

aww that's a great story Nato it gave me goosebumps


----------



## heart tree

LucyJ said:


> Thanks for sharing your story Nato.
> 
> Thank you amanda I really appreciate your advice. I think asking questions allows me to focus on something else other than the pain and this may sound odd although probably not I dont feel I cant start the grieving process yet as my baby is still inside me I know my baby is gone but its not if that makes sense. I'm thinking after talking to steve and with all your advice depending on what the dr says we will probably go down the erpc route. I dont think I can put steve through the worry and fear of it happenning naturally unless of course it happens tonight having a plan in place is a great idea that's what we will do.
> 
> I agree Vicky knowledge is power as much as I want to stick my head in the sand and pretend this isn't happening I know I can't.

I know exactly what you mean about not being able to grieve yet. I felt the same way. The day I counted as my mc was the day I had my D&C. Not the day I was told the pregnancy wasn't viable. As far as I was concerned as long as my baby was inside me, I was still pregnant. I wouldn't even drink wine out of respect. In times like these we think and do all sorts of things. None of these thoughts or actions are weird. They are just our way of coping.


----------



## sequeena

Lucy I am so very sorry :(


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - I don't know how much this will help... but I had a similar experience to what you're going through. I was 10+2 when they found a sac measuring 5+2. They made me wait one more week for a follow-up scan to be sure before doing anything. It was nothing more than a very clotty, heavy period... maybe a few more cramps here and there... but nothing concerning. So, I don't think you'd have much to concern yourself with as far as the process of passing everything, iykwim?



NatoPMT said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Can you please tell the story about asking angels? I think we could all use some angels right now.
> 
> you are probably going to think im a mentaller, but im up for being pointed and laughed at
> 
> In August, i was going to see an old friend for the night in Blackpool - its a 3 / 3.5 hour train journey from London so I took a pile of trashy magazines and read the whole way there and back. About halfway there, i read a feature about a woman who talks to angels. She says that they are around us and want to help us, all we have to do is ask for help and that gives them permission to intervene in our lives.
> 
> She said to ask the angels for help, then look for a sign. I asked if they would help me become a mother within 12 months. Then i stared out of the train window - there was just fields and woods and no signs. I looked out of the window for about 30 seconds and the train went past a building called Myson House.
> 
> Which i immediately read as My Son.
> 
> I got excited for about 30 seconds then forgot about it.
> 
> The next day i came back on the same route and read the whole way. At one point, i looked up and saw Myson House again.
> 
> This journey is 3-3.5 hours of 100mph speeding through fields. It was a major coincidence that i looked up once or twice the whole journey for a few seconds, and saw the same building on each journey.
> 
> So i have till mid august next year to make the sign come true, which gives me this month and next monthClick to expand...

Technically, you could just conceive your forever baby before Aug next year... I mean, I'd prefer it happen this month or next, but I think it would still count if you're pregnant with your forever baby by then, as you are already its mother whilst carrying it, yes?


----------



## heart tree

Nato that is a gorgeous story. I don't always believe in stuff like that but every now and again I do. I can't help but marvel at this particular story. I'm going to ask the angels for something today. Since it's my birthday maybe I have a good chance at getting someone to hear me. I hope my dream was a foreshadow for you. In my dream he was a newborn. And feisty! Definitely a healthy baby. xoxo


----------



## Razcox

Nato - Thats a lovely story, i find stuff like this really freaky. Hope it comes true for you hun. I have a thing for magpies, on the way for my scan at 11 weeks i kept seeing lone magpies and i knew it wasnt going to be good news. 

Lucy - More :hugs: for you hun because this must be so hard for you both to be going through this again. I MCed naturally after my MMC and TBH i wish i had the chance of a D&C as it was awful. My body didnt give me the choice though and the night of the scan it decided to get rid of everything in one go, i think seeing it on screen that i had lost my baby and the stress kick started it all. Here is a link to the thread i posted about it if you want a read:

https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarr...t-info-my-mc-so-dont-read-if-still-upset.html

Clearly its a very personal choice what you decide to do but we are all here for you x


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> Lucy - I don't know how much this will help... but I had a similar experience to what you're going through. I was 10+2 when they found a sac measuring 5+2. They made me wait one more week for a follow-up scan to be sure before doing anything. It was nothing more than a very clotty, heavy period... maybe a few more cramps here and there... but nothing concerning. So, I don't think you'd have much to concern yourself with as far as the process of passing everything, iykwim?
> 
> 
> Technically, you could just conceive your forever baby before Aug next year... I mean, I'd prefer it happen this month or next, but I think it would still count if you're pregnant with your forever baby by then, as you are already its mother whilst carrying it, yes?

to the first part, thats what i was wondering - however, cos there was another early loss that caused so much pain and blood loss, i thought that would be a good question to ask the dr 

to the second bit, in my head, i meant a mother holding her baby - i guess technically im already a mother. If i dont get pregnant in the next 2 months i might have to stretch it to fit as per your suggestion. 

is everyone asking the angels, tell me what signs you get and then we can have a signs log


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty you can ask for other people too

I will ask the angels to send you a birthday baby, your birthday should be a happy time and that would be the perfect birthday present for you. 

i shall ask for everyone, lets see if they can do block bookings. Everyone look for signs and report back. 

And i shall ask them to look after Lucy 

https://healing.about.com/od/askangel_qa/f/connect_angels.htm




this is the actual building i saw:
 



Attached Files:







1400858_f4d5edd4.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh lucy my heart is broken for you. We had exactly the same thing, when we were for a scan at 8 weeks and told we had a sac measuring 5+5 at the very most. It is confusing, upsetting, heartbreaking and sickening. I'm surprised they're not waiting another week to scan though? Were you absolutely sure of your dates? Could you be a week or so behind? Was there a yolk sac?

I'm sorry for all the questions. I'm sure you know in your heart now that it is over.

For what its worth, a Blighted Ovum (which sounds like what you had) is very common and is responsible for a lot of miscarriages and they're often discovered before 12 weeks. It's not your fault darling, but I know how you feel right now.

All my love to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I'm at work and don't have time to think about my angel requests. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Nato, I'm at work and don't have time to think about my angel requests. I'll get back to you on that.

sorry, i meant i'll ask on your behalf

I'm off to bed now, take care y'all x


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy - :hugs: Honey I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm heartbroken for you babe :cry: FUCKETY FUCK FUCKING HELL!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - Its def worth asking the doc. I agree completely with that! I'll ask the angels for something and see what happens... Although, it might be hard to get a sign if I don't leave my bedroom. So, maybe I'll wait until I'm out and about!

Cesca - Yes... My FS said that he hates the term blighted ovum and prefers to call it a "non-embryonic pregnancy"... I'll share what he said, but I don't know anything more than he said. He said with a "non-embryonic pregnancy" the sperm and egg meet and divide. There are 2 layers of cells. The outer cells and inner cells. The outer cells form the sac and placenta and whatnot. The inner cells become the embryo. There has been studies that show there are genetic differences between the outer and inner cells. The outer cells go on to develop but the inner cells have some sort of anomaly that stops them from continuing to develop into the embryo. The outer cells (being of slightly different genetic makeup) follow a natural path of trying to survive and can do so up until 10-12 weeks. So, that's apparently how a blighted ovum happens. :shrug: I never knew this until a few months ago!


----------



## LucyJ

> Oh lucy my heart is broken for you. We had exactly the same thing, when we were for a scan at 8 weeks and told we had a sac measuring 5+5 at the very most. It is confusing, upsetting, heartbreaking and sickening. I'm surprised they're not waiting another week to scan though? Were you absolutely sure of your dates? Could you be a week or so behind? Was there a yolk sac?

I know that my last period was the 17th Aug and I definitely ovulated about 15 days into the cycle I guess I could be a week behind but not sure I would be 2 and half weeks behind. The scan lady asked me about my dates as well and determined I could be a little behind. She gave us a choice either wait for a week then have another scan or have an internal scan which would determine whether there was a heartbeat she said it would be conclusive we went for the internal scan as I could bear a week wait not knowing. i'm getting a lot of cramping like period type pain no bleeding though.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahh ok lucy that's fair enough. They made us come back twice for internals each time, but I had fell pregnant right after my MC so they just thought I was way behind on my dates.

Megg - I read up so much about it because I felt so confused after this whole blighted ovum thing. Looks like although it's fairly common, it rarely happens often to one person. It explains why we end up still having symptoms though as half the pregnancy is still progressing. That's the most heartbreaking thing I think.


----------



## Razcox

Anyone else getting messages about there Siggy?? Keep getting told mine is too big . . . Reduced it down loads.


----------



## Megg33k

You might need to carry a smaller version of the banner I made. The limit is 600x300. So, yours is too tall, I think. Can you put the 2 tickers side by side instead of stacked?


----------



## Razcox

I think i will need the smaller version yeah but i like the big one!! Will have another play . .

Right that should do . . .


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - I know you probably don't want to hear this right now, but keep in mind that you have greater chances of getting pregnant after a mc. I was told to not have sex for a week or a hot bath, just for the risk of infection, but I was also told that the cervix would be open and so it allows the sperm to get there quicker. So if you are up for it emotionally and physically, I say to try again right away. It worked for me anyway.


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> I think i will need the smaller version yeah but i like the big one!! Will have another play . .
> 
> Right that should do . . .

Let me know! There's already a smaller version available through Flickr anyway!


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, I wish I could offer some advice but you are getting wonderful advice from the ladies here. I'm so glad you have Steve; he is such a gem. I'm so very sorry any of us had to go through this. :(

Nato, I loved loved LOVED your angel story! I am a total believer in things like that. Alex makes fun of me because I always see 'signs.' I loved the Myson pic and it gave me goosebumps. I happen to be home alone so I spoke out loud to any angels in the room. I asked for myself and on everyone's behalf. 

Speaking of which, I ALWAYS seem to look at the clock at 11:11. For years, it felt like I looked it at 11:11 both AM and PM. It totally freaked me out. Then, I googled it and read some interesting stuff but one thing I read was that it means angels are reminding you they're looking after you. So, now, I still seem to always see 11:11 inadvertantly but I see it as a sign I'm being watched over. I'm a freak, I know.


----------



## Megg33k

That's sweet, Allie! I don't think you're a freak! :hugs: Well... not for THAT! :haha:


----------



## yogi77

Allie I always seem to look at the clock at 11:11 too! I always make a wish (for one thing over and over again I'm sure you can guess what!). But I didn't know the angel part, I like that :)


----------



## Megg33k

I talked to the angels for all of us! The thing Nato posted said to believe that your requests would be answered... So, we should all be very happy soon!


----------



## msarkozi

well I don't think I have the angels on my side, as I always wake up and look at the clock in the middle of the night, and it's usually always 3:33 am...demonic time!!! lol! honestly, the freaky thing is, I don't go throughout a day without seeing 666 somewhere in what I am doing....


----------



## Megg33k

3:33 isn't demonic... Its the opposite of 666... Its considered "holy"!

I'm quoting... This isn't my thing at all! LOL

"333 indicated once, that is to say, for the first time, expresses the mystery of the unity of God. 333 indicated twice, that is to say, for the second time, indicates the two natures, that of the divine and the human, united in the divine Person of Jesus Christ, 333 indicated thrice, that is to say, for the third time, indicates the mystery of the Three Divine Persons, that is to say, it expresses the mystery of the Most Holy Trinity. Thus the number, 333, expressed one, two and three times, expresses the principal mysteries of the Catholic faith which are: (1) The Unity and the Trinity of God, (2) the incarnation, the passion and death, and the resurrection of our Lord Jesus Christ."


----------



## heart tree

Mel you are a reverse demon! Maybe you are our angel! Or are you??? :muaha:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Mel you are a reverse demon! Maybe you are our angel! Or are you??? :muaha:

*LIKE*

:angelnot: <-- Mel!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: I sure hope I am!!!

hmmm, goes to show I can't believe everything in horror movies! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

I love that, Hearty and Megg! :) Hehe. I think you're on the angelic end for sure, Mel!

It's funny, tonight I happened to look and see 11:12 instead of 11:11. I guess I had to prove myself wrong after proclaiming I kept seeing 11:11 haha!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky quick question. My girlfriend is going to Greece to meet a boy. She wants to make him a quiche. Can you buy pre made pie crust at the grocery store? Also, what about rice milk or soy milk? Do you have those items there? Thanks doll!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone? Up early this morning to walk the dogs as part of the lose weight get fit scheme. Good job i dont mind walking in the woods in the dark . .


----------



## heart tree

Raz I haven't even gone to bed yet! It is still technically my birthday for another 30 minutes. Just got home from an amazing dinner with friends. Face is washed, teeth are brushed and I'm getting ready to go to bed. 

Enjoy your morning walk!


----------



## heart tree

Nato I haven't had a moment to myself today. I'm taking this angel thing very seriously. I want to have some quiet time to reflect and ask for something. I'm definitely going to ask for a collective wish for all of us. I love the picture of Myson house you attached. It gave me a warm fuzzy feeling. 

Ok off to bed to catch the angels before my bday ends.


----------



## Razcox

Night heart and glad you had a nice birthday! Its 7:30am here so i best get in the shower now and sorted for work. But hey at least its wednesday and we are 1/2 way through now. . .


----------



## vickyd

Amanda hun no pre made pie crust as far as i know. Ive looked for it myself occasionally but no luck. Dont know what rice milk is so i would say she would have a hard time finding it. Soy milk is available at supermarkets not grocery stores. 

Nato your story is kinda freaky....I dont know why but angels and spirits roaming scares the bejesus outa me!!! My closest experience was this June when i also fell pregnant. June has a special meaning for me since it was June that i gave birth to Electra and the due date of my son. The first week of June a butterfly flew in my living room window and although we left everything open for her to fly out she didnt leave for a couple of weeks. I said to Alex maybe its the spirit of our babies coming to bring a new brother or sister? He said i need therapy ASAP as he doesnt believe in anything more than i do!


----------



## cazza22

Morning girls. I'm lovin all the stories & the theories about angels :hugs:.
I have a link on my computer for an actual website called ask the angels I too am a great believer that we all have a little guardian. I will post the link when i get home .

Hope ur all ok this morning xxx

lots of love to our gorgeous Luce xxxxx

lov Caz xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Loving the angel stories. I am quite spiritual and believe in these kinds of things but I haven't had any experiences for such a long time. I'm beginning to think they may have forgotton about me :(

Not sure whether it's because I work in a very haunted hotel and I'm surrounded by spirits all day it puts them off!


----------



## NatoPMT

Morning all

Luce, Im thinking of you today bebe 

I know a few people who have a thing about 11.11. A girl i went to uni was terrified of the number 22 and all its multiples - think thats an ocd thing rather than a spiritual thing mind. 

Mel, 333 must be holy trinity. Im watching you for head spinning out of the corner of mine eye, just in case. 



Megg33k said:


> it might be hard to get a sign if I don't leave my bedroom.

haha. Yes, must leave house. 

Post the link cazza, lets have a look. 

You haven't been forgotten cesca, they are well on your case

Yesterday i went to get some cough medicine as i am starting on the smep tomorrow, being CD8. I just took some, and remembered when i got my bfp in January, i had just had pneumonia and was taking cough medicine at the time. I just got the medicine out and its the right one for ewcm. I wonder if that helped me last time. 

My plan is hatched about about to be deployed.


----------



## vickyd

Cesca out of curiosity whats haunted about the hotel???? Do things move around on their own???? I would be afraid to go to the loo...

Nato good luck mate and may the force be with you!


----------



## Allie84

Thinking of you today, Luce. :hug:

Interesting about the cough syrup, Nato. May it bring you lots of EWCM! :dust:

Cazz, yes please do post the angels link, I'd love to see it. How are you feeling?

Cesca, I don't think you've been forgotten about! :hugs:

Enjoy your walk, Raz!

AFM it's the middle of the night and I'm up with horrid AF cramps; she is here with a vengance! I have actually called off sick for the day. My first sick day and I feel quite guilty but I think since my cycle was so long I'm making up for lost time AF wise (tmi, sorry) and cannot face a day of teenagers while running to the loo all day! :wacko: 

I hope everyone has a good day today! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls,

I'm back from the dr's she was so lovely and supportive have been referred to the epu unit have an appointment tomorrow at 9:15am for another scan then we will take it from there. Is it wrong that I'm praying for a miracle I know in my heart the chances of everything being ok is slim to nothing but I just keep hoping my dates our wrong and its to early to see the heartbeat (last time we had a scan at 5 weeks (thought I was just over 6 weeks got put back a week and a bit) and there was nothing then a week later at 6 weeks we saw a heartbeat. I dont know maybe I'm lossing my mind. My dr said that I could be referred for further testing as she counts this one as my third miscarriage but the epu have to refer me so will see what they say tomorrow. I feel confused and unsure I guess abit stuck in a bit of limbo at the moment.

Love all the angel stories I hope the angels bring us all peace and good news. Nato the picture of MYSON gave me goosebumps.


----------



## vickyd

Luce im so glad your doctor is being such a gem. I dont think its sad that youre praying for a miracle...I did exactly the same thing...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Glad your dr is doing another scan lucy, I think it's for the best and i'll pray for a miracle.

Vicky, lots of things happen around the hotel. Mostly in the bedrooms though, like spirits being seen (my mum saw a lady last time they stayed), things bumping and moving etc. In the public areas we get a few apparitions walking around (i've never seen one of the most reported ones though) and problems with the electrics and stuff. The main things that happen to me are I get 'pushed' and prodded a lot when I'm stood around doing nothing!! Oh, and I saw a little boy in front of one of our fireplaces once and ran into the bar (it was 8:30am and I was concerned there was a child in my bar so early!) and nothing was there. I can see him so clearly even now, he had a grey waistcoat on and a flat cap. He was in front of the fireplace were a little child chimney sweep was killed about a hundred years ago, so you never know.

If anyone can spare me any thoughts/prayers - we have our 12 week scan tomorrow. I am very scared as you can imagine and just hoping all will be ok as I haven't bled since I did at 7w and all my symptoms are still there etc. Appointment is at 11:15 but it's the bloods too and then I'm 30 miles from the hospital so will hopefully be able to update quickly after lunchtime my time.


----------



## vickyd

Cesca ill cross everything for you babes!!!
Oh my god please tell me the name of the hotel so that i never stay there!!!!! Jesus thats some scary shit...


----------



## NatoPMT

Lucy &#8211; I hope with all my heart that you get your miracle tomorrow &#8211; I guess this is the downside to very early scans, if you&#8217;re a week out, it makes all the difference between seeing a hb and having an agonising wait. I&#8217;m so glad your dr is doing the right thing, you&#8217;ve got a good un there. What are you doing for the rest of the day? Have you got plans? 

Cesca &#8211; I shall send you lots of prays tomorrow &#8211; you&#8217;ve got this far and nothing&#8217;s stopping your disco baby now. I would be very scared too, but this is your happy scan time

OOooOOoooOo at the chimney sweep. I&#8217;m scared and feel sorry for him all at the same time.

On the ewcm, I have just had my lunch. I had some chilli left from last night and my nose is running. I wonder if chilli thins cm as well as nosals too.


----------



## CJSG1977

I am PRAYING for a miracle for you too Lucy. And I am a very spiritual person, and I genuinely believe we all have an angel looking over us. Yours will be looking over you darlin. :hugs:

Cesca...you are going to be just fine hunni!!!!!! :hugs:

Oooohhh ghosties....rather a thing for me LOL. I come from a long line of clairvoyants and have had the urge on many occasions to give a message to a random stranger from a loved one. And I love what you said about the poking and pushing in the hotel. Its exactly like that. Like a child trying to get your attention continually poking you LOL. I find myself shouting out loud 'leave me alone'. Nut job much....oh yes me think sooooo!!! LOL

AFM my temp is still way down and I think I am going to have to go to the hospital for a scan cause I think I have a cyst from a clotted follicle. I was sure that my temp was going up but waking temp this morning was 97.8. Going to do an OPK now and see if its positive. Feeling sorry for myself which is pathetic I know but July I was 2 weeks late because my thyroid was out o whack...so nothing....August I miscarried, September I was 5 days late and was sure I was preggers....now this month I'm not ovulating and may have a cyst! Just want to scream with frustration.

Any sign of the ho bag Megg???


----------



## Razcox

Nato no idea about the chille but my DH always said too much mayo can make your CM thicker and smelly LOL Arnt men lovely!

Lucy - Glad it went well at the doctors and will be hoping for a miracle for you. When i had my 2nd scan after the MMC i remember hoping they were wrong, i dont think we can help it xxx

AFM - Well I have a dodgy tum and just had to do the unthinkable go to the loo at work for more then a piddle, oh the shame! When i was up the duff my tummy was very upset the whole time and i remember having to poop in the ASDA toilets, oh the horror and humiliation!!!!!

Temps still low but have gone up a tiny bit from yesterday (36.84 yesterday and 36.88 today and i was up an hour early) CP high and CM creamy thats my 5DPO report :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'll be happy to hope for a miracle for you, Lucy! :hugs: You do deserve it!

Ghosts... uhm... I won't doubt their existence in exchange for them never showing themselves to me! Its the silent deal I've made with them (without their consent). I've made the same deal with aliens! :haha:

CJ - I totally believe that some people are clairvoyant, so that's very cool! Can you kindly tell me when to expect my period? Or, better yet, my baby? (I'm kidding of course!)

AFM... Temp dropped a good bit again today. I hoped it would. Obviously, that doesn't necessarily mean much. But, its a step in the right direction!


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca I know how scarey tomorrow will be for you but have faith that everything is ok with your little one. I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs: Hotel sounds very exicting but a bit scary at the same time

Nato I'm not up to much steve is busy doing things in the house the guy he has been working for has been great about him having time off he's self employed so he has that flexibility but paul has been very understanding and supportive which is good. Steve has made me lunch keeps making sure I'm eating and drinking bless him. We may go for a walk later on the beach to get some fresh air.

CJ my friends hubby has a spiritual guide that talks to him I find the whole topic very interesting at the end of the day there is a lot we dont know about this world and beyond!!

Razcox all good signs hope it is good news for you.

:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Believe it or not we do all have spirit guides. I know 3 of mine. But I haven't done any spiritual work for a while. Its very physically draining and I cant afford that while trying for a baby. I have never been paid as I dont believe in that. I just help people if they need it. My gifts are fairly expansive as I am a healer too. I have done astral projection, healed auras, done spirit and (tarot reading - but not my favourite), and I have premonitions - but not for a long time. I believe that I am like this because of the amount of trauma I have been through in my life because for some reason they are connected. But it fascinates me. The first baby I lost when I was 21 has been with me ever since. My friend who is very gifted enlightened me on that fact because I thought she was a spirit guide. I called her Anna (Parts of 2 of my favourite names...Antonia and Lana). She was the one who pointed out it was my daughter. I broke down in tears and was shaking all over so I knew she was right, the emotion was so strong.

Megg....I am going to go with early hours tomorrow morning...gives me tingles thinking. I would crack up now if I was right :haha: But I hope you get the witch soon chick. Did you try clary sage??


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Believe it or not we do all have spirit guides. I know 3 of mine. But I haven't done any spiritual work for a while. Its very physically draining and I cant afford that while trying for a baby. I have never been paid as I dont believe in that. I just help people if they need it. My gifts are fairly expansive as I am a healer too. I have done astral projection, healed auras, done spirit and (tarot reading - but not my favourite), and I have premonitions - but not for a long time. I believe that I am like this because of the amount of trauma I have been through in my life because for some reason they are connected. But it fascinates me. The first baby I lost when I was 21 has been with me ever since. My friend who is very gifted enlightened me on that fact because I thought she was a spirit guide. I called her Anna (Parts of 2 of my favourite names...Antonia and Lana). She was the one who pointed out it was my daughter. I broke down in tears and was shaking all over so I knew she was right, the emotion was so strong.
> 
> Megg....I am going to go with early hours tomorrow morning...gives me tingles thinking. I would crack up now if I was right :haha: But I hope you get the witch soon chick. Did you try clary sage??

Aww! I was joking, honey! You have more important things to think about than my period! But, thank you! :hugs: Oh! And, I did try the Clary Sage. I even did a bath/soak with it yesterday. However, 5-6 days is about normal after Provera and today is day 5... So, I don't know if the Clary Sage or the parsley tea did anything or not! I'm going to tell myself that they helped! LOL

Actually, I've had a temp drop, cramps, and now spotting this morning! :yipee: I already called the clinic and left a message for her. I think this is close e-fucking-nough! So, this will probably be called CD1, but it might not start properly until tomorrow, tbh! I just can't risk missing the cycle, and I have a feeling all my levels are probably down to "new cycle" levels for the blood work they need. Hopeful that she won't make me wait and see if today progresses! The bleed itself doesn't matter, so I'm hoping not! The clean out will come when they pull me off of the birth control!


----------



## vickyd

Fab news Megg!!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Wow spotting that is awesome!!! Your in a different time zone to me so I couldn't tell if my tingles were early morning for you or for me :haha: But yes maybe full flow in the morning....for you :dance: I hope the clary sage and the provera did the trick. And brave you for having a bath with it!!! When I sense that something is right or now I get huge butterfly tingles all over...weird way of my body saying if I am right or not.

Well I have had my first negative OPK...but I think because the eggie has been ready for a week its probably a gonna...but I am still doing the deed. If the pain doesnt ease I will ask for a scan. I am just praying that my temp goes up tomorrow which it should now I have had a negative OPK.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - I promise my head won't start spinning, lol! 

Luce - I really hope you have a miracle hun!! I was wondering myself yesterday if maybe it was just too early to see a heartbeat. I am praying for you sweetie!! :hugs:

Megg - great news!!

Cesca - I am sure your scan will be great tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how it went :hugs:

Allie - hope you feel better soon!

Good Morning/Afternoon to the rest of the girls :)

speaking of ghosts, have any of you ever seen the movie Mothman Prophecies???? I have actually heard voices before when there was nothing there.....When I was living with my Aunt and Uncle the one year I was in College, I slept down in the basement....one morning, before I had to get up, I knew my Uncle was downstairs getting ready for work and I swore he had come to the bedroom and was rubbing his arm against the wall trying to scare me...that night I asked him about it, and he told me he was nowhere near the room and that he was trying to keep the dog out from there as well. They thought I was crazy, but I actually heard it very clearly and loudly.....then another time while I lived there, I was having a nap, and I swore my Aunt was sitting beside me on the couch that was by the bed, and she said time to get up Melissa. I woke up and no one was there. It was creepy!! I haven't heard voices for awhile now, but I do hear them at times.....I totally believe in spirits!


----------



## NatoPMT

CJSG1977 said:


> have had the urge on many occasions to give a message to a random stranger from a loved one.

You are like the Doris Stokes of bnb

Youve had a rough few months CJ, i hope next month things buck their ideas up. What is a clotted follicle? What makes you think you have one? Ive read that it is quite usual not to ov for a month or 2 after mc, your body might just be finding its hormonal feet again - although the pain is something that might need checking out. My first month (rather than 2nd) after mc, i had 19 days of either nearly positive, or positive opks. I remember being pretty distressed about it too. Can you do some healing on yourself? 

haha at Raz, thats rank!! Dont think theres any mayo in chilli so i should be ok. Oo thanks for reminding me about the chilli though, im going to do a bit of googling on that. I will watch out for the 5dpo report on the news too. They should do that, report on TTC'ers symptoms after the local weather on ITV. Bit downmarket for BBC1, espec if theres mayo involved. 

haha at megg, i have a similar unspoken pact with cauliflower cheese. 

And banners out for the witch!! 

Lucy a walk on the beach is a great idea. Get some ions going. How are you feeling this afternoon lovey? 

Mel, think my head might start spinning after that story. OoooOOoo again


----------



## Megg33k

Very cool the feeling you get when you're right, CJ! It is actually morning here! It was about 8am! :)

Wow Mel! Creepy shit! :(


----------



## Megg33k

What is cauliflower cheese?


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> What is cauliflower cheese?

something you dont want to be aquainted with. The less you know, the better.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> What is cauliflower cheese?
> 
> something you dont want to be aquainted with. The less you know, the better.Click to expand...

But... I *NEED* to know now!

The only thing I know about those words together is that cauliflower is a food sometimes covered in cheese before eating it. Its really the only way to make it edible.


----------



## Razcox

Ewww my DH loves that stuff!!! cauliflower cheese is a vain atempt to make a grotty veggie more appealing. Instead all it does is bring down cheese (ummmm cheese) to its nasty tasting level . . .


----------



## prgirl_cesca

CJ - my mum sees spirits everywhere but she is very scared of it and so blocks a lot of them out. Shame as I'm sure she could use her gift for more. So funny when she saw the ghost in her hotel room because she wasn't scared at all and described her to me very well. The next week one of my waitresses saw the same ghost in our staff room! She didn't know my mum had seen her. It's very interesting.

I used to be really into my ghosts and stuff, going on paranormal investigations etc but I stopped it about 5 years ago because I felt it was taking up so much of my life and also some of the people in the industry (not sure if you get this too CJ?) are such lost souls they are quite mentally draining/disturbing to be around. One of the forums I was on was filled with such depression and drama I just couldn't handle it. Here on BNB it can obviously be very depressing but its for totally different reasons.


----------



## NatoPMT

Razcox said:


> Instead all it does is bring down cheese (ummmm cheese) to its nasty tasting level . . .

my point exactly. its more scary than poltergoosts 

stay away megg.


----------



## NatoPMT

cesca, it gives me some hope when i hear of people with abilities like your mum. I am quite frequently in conflict with myself about my own views on spirituality - it feeds the more optimistic end of my spectrum of beliefs

its very sad that such an area should attract such negative thinking, but its only natural i suppose. I know when i have bad times, i'm more drawn to this thinking because im looking for guidance or answers and for a way to control whats happening. 

Thats not a forum i know is it cesca? I know that i feel a lot more comfortable on here than i have in other online places.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Instead all it does is bring down cheese (ummmm cheese) to its nasty tasting level . . .
> 
> my point exactly. its more scary than poltergoosts
> 
> stay away megg.Click to expand...

So, its just cauliflower with cheese? Like... the white veggie... with normal cheese? I'm not missing some great truth I know nothing about? I don't mind cauliflower as long as there is cheese on it!


----------



## NatoPMT

thats the one. do you not call it cauliflower cheese in the americas then? in the englands, some people like to pretend its a real recipe that warrants inclusion on our dinner tables 

they arent fooling anyone


----------



## msarkozi

I LOVE cauliflower with cheese sauce on it (although I eat cauliflower plain as well), same with broccoli and cheese :) yummy!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> thats the one. do you not call it cauliflower cheese in the americas then? in the englands, some people like to pretend its a real recipe that warrants inclusion on our dinner tables
> 
> they arent fooling anyone

Well.. I suppose we do! We would generally refer to it as cauliflower WITH or AND cheese. I thought maybe not putting the "with" or "and" in it was referring to some sort of cheese made out of cauliflower somehow!


----------



## NatoPMT

i see someones head spinning....devil's food!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: it's yummy and good for you :)


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Instead all it does is bring down cheese (ummmm cheese) to its nasty tasting level . . .
> 
> my point exactly. its more scary than poltergoosts
> 
> stay away megg.Click to expand...
> 
> So, its just cauliflower with cheese? Like... the white veggie... with normal cheese? I'm not missing some great truth I know nothing about? I don't mind cauliflower as long as there is cheese on it!Click to expand...

well its cauliflower as in the white veggie with cheese sauce (nutmeg is important i have been told) over it then more cheese on top and stuck in the oven to brown.

Blanent(sp?) attempt to disguise a veggie and make it eatible


----------



## msarkozi

see, I just steam my cauliflower and melt cheez whiz and then we pour it over top of the cauliflower.....really not sure about the nutmeg?! I can't see how that would taste good


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> i see someones head spinning....devil's food!!!!

LOL me too its even worse with broccoli cuz that makes the sauce a greeny colour so it looks like snot with lumps in *shudder*


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> thats the one. do you not call it cauliflower cheese in the americas then? in the englands, some people like to pretend its a real recipe that warrants inclusion on our dinner tables
> 
> they arent fooling anyone
> 
> Well.. I suppose we do! We would generally refer to it as cauliflower WITH or AND cheese. I thought maybe not putting the "with" or "and" in it was referring to some sort of cheese made out of cauliflower somehow!Click to expand...

Cauliflower Cheese is the name of a dish here. 

If there were cheeses made out of cauliflowers i would treat them with the same contempt. I bet you have just given a mad scientist the idea. Now look what you've started


----------



## Razcox

Well its in the cheese sauce, you melt butter in a pan add flour to make a paste then add milk, nutmeg, salt pepper and cheese until its a bit thicker and pour over the cooked cauliflower.

https://thefoody.com/cheese/cauliflowercheese.html


----------



## NatoPMT

msarkozi said:


> :rofl: it's yummy and good for you :)

flashback to 1976!!!! 

now that was really scary


----------



## NatoPMT

dont tell them what to do raz!!! what if we're invited round to dinner and they make us eat it? i will blame you if that ever happens


----------



## msarkozi

Raz - that cheese sauce doesn't sound appealing at all...no wonder why you guys don't like it.....seriously, just try melting cheez whiz and pouring it over top....much much better....I don't know if you guys have cheez whiz over there or not????


----------



## Sparkly

I love cauliflower cheese...yummy :D...not the food talk again Meg?

Thinking about you Luce, I'm praying for a miracle for your beany :hugs:

Good luck with your scan tomorrow cesca


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - I will totally make you eat it, and I will also make you eat a poutine!!!! :haha:


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> dont tell them what to do raz!!! what if we're invited round to dinner and they make us eat it? i will blame you if that ever happens

LOL hadnt thought of that!!! Sorry! LOL My MIL once not only made this awful stuff but also cooked beef heart to go with it and the veggies . . . :sick: Not impressed!

And no we dont get cheese wiz over here.


----------



## msarkozi

oh man, you are missing out! Cheez Whiz is the best! It adds personality (or so the tune goes, lol) :)


----------



## NatoPMT

I had to google poutine, id never heard of it but my head is turned. I used to have chips with cheese and gravy - that was my dirty secret. Im not so sure about cheese curds, im not even sure what curds are. 

It doesnt matter if you dress cauliflower in real cheese or cheese sauce, its still a cauliflower. I have never managed to swallow a mouthful of cauliflower in my life. 

Ive never eaten a prawn either. 

Or a beef heart for that matter. yuk. thats grounds for divorce if you ask me. 

dont encourage them sparkly


----------



## Allie84

Well I'm up and my sick day is officially in swing. I'm curled up on the couch with Tylenol and Bnb and watching HGTV. Good times. :)

Luce, I will definitely pray for a miracle for you. :hugs: It's not wrong to hope for one at all. 

Cesca, good luck tomorrow! Ooh, creepy hotel stories but yes, I kind of liked hearing them. Very interesting. The UK is just much more primed for paranormal activitiy with all of that history.

CJ, hope you actually ovulated.

Raz, FX your 5dpo symptoms aren't just unpleasant but actually the start of a BFP!

Megg, that is wonderful AF is on her way! :yipee:

Mmmm, I love cauliflower with cheese!


----------



## msarkozi

it really all depends where you order your poutine from, as to whether they use cheese curds or just shredded cheese....the proper way is with the curds....cheese curds are just chunks of cheese.

there is no way I would ever eat a beef heart either!!! And I am actually allergic to seafood, so I will pass on that too (it's always disgusted me though, so no loss on not being able to have it).


----------



## Razcox

just had to google poutine too and ewwww no way am i eating curds!!!

Do you know what else i HATE - Mushrooms. They are slimey and just nasty


----------



## heart tree

Morning ladies. A bit tired I am after a good night of food and drinks. I wish I didn't have a dentist appointment today. I hate having my teeth scraped clean! 

Lucy, with all of my pregnancies, I held onto hope until I was being rolled into the room to get my D&C. It is normal and expected. I will hold that torch of hope with you. Thinking about you tons and tons today.

Cesca, good luck with your 12 week scan. We all know how scary the scans are. I'll send good vibes your way babe.

Vicky, rice milk is even better than soy milk. My friend will just have to survive. No frozen pre made pie crusts? What a shame! They are so much easier to use than making one from scratch. By the way, what is the difference between a grocery store and a supermarket. The words are interchangeable for us. 

All these ghost stories and cauliflower talk! I don't have any ghost stories, but boy you all have some good ones! I don't rule out any of that stuff. You never know.

I LOVE cauliflower. I love it raw. I love it steamed and plain. I love it with cheese. I love to roast it with olive oil, garlic powder and paprika. I love it pureed into a soup. It is one of my all time favorite vegetables! And so healthy too! Please stop the insults on my good friend cauliflower!!

I know I have some other comments for you all, but now I can't remember what everyone wrote. I'll go back and read.

My appointment with the new FS is tomorrow. She is a specialist in recurrent miscarriages. This is what it says about her online:

_Dr. Heather Huddleston is an expert in reproductive endocrinology and fertility at the UCSF Center for Reproductive Health. She has a special interest in unexplained infertility, uterine disease and recurrent pregnancy loss. Huddleston is actively researching endometrial biology, recurrent miscarriage and ethnic differences in reproductive potential. She has spoken nationally on her research, which has been published in numerous medical and scientific journals.

Huddleston earned a medical degree at Harvard Medical School and completed an internship and residency in obstetrics and gynecology as well as a fellowship in reproductive endocrinology and infertility at Brigham and Women's Hospital and Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston. She is a member of the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology and American Society for Reproductive Medicine. She is an adjunct assistant professor in reproductive endocrinology and infertility at UCSF._

My girlfriend who just had a miscarriage also sees this doctor. She told me she saw her yesterday and LOVES her. I'm really looking forward to being in capable hands.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Morning ladies. A bit tired I am after a good night of food and drinks. I wish I didn't have a dentist appointment today. I hate having my teeth scraped clean!
> 
> Lucy, with all of my pregnancies, I held onto hope until I was being rolled into the room to get my D&C. It is normal and expected. I will hold that torch of hope with you. Thinking about you tons and tons today.
> 
> Cesca, good luck with your 12 week scan. We all know how scary the scans are. I'll send good vibes your way babe.
> 
> Vicky, rice milk is even better than soy milk. My friend will just have to survive. No frozen pre made pie crusts? What a shame! They are so much easier to use than making one from scratch. By the way, what is the difference between a grocery store and a supermarket. The words are interchangeable for us.
> 
> All these ghost stories and cauliflower talk! I don't have any ghost stories, but boy you all have some good ones! I don't rule out any of that stuff. You never know.
> 
> I LOVE cauliflower. I love it raw. I love it steamed and plain. I love it with cheese. I love to roast it with olive oil, garlic powder and paprika. *I love it pureed into a soup.* It is one of my all time favorite vegetables! And so healthy too! Please stop the insults on my good friend cauliflower!!
> 
> I know I have some other comments for you all, but now I can't remember what everyone wrote. I'll go back and read.
> 
> My appointment with the new FS is tomorrow. She is a specialist in recurrent miscarriages. This is what it says about her online:
> 
> _Dr. Heather Huddleston is an expert in reproductive endocrinology and fertility at the UCSF Center for Reproductive Health. She has a special interest in unexplained infertility, uterine disease and recurrent pregnancy loss. Huddleston is actively researching endometrial biology, recurrent miscarriage and ethnic differences in reproductive potential. She has spoken nationally on her research, which has been published in numerous medical and scientific journals.
> 
> Huddleston earned a medical degree at Harvard Medical School and completed an internship and residency in obstetrics and gynecology as well as a fellowship in reproductive endocrinology and infertility at Brigham and Women's Hospital and Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston. She is a member of the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology and American Society for Reproductive Medicine. She is an adjunct assistant professor in reproductive endocrinology and infertility at UCSF._
> 
> My girlfriend who just had a miscarriage also sees this doctor. She told me she saw her yesterday and LOVES her. I'm really looking forward to being in capable hands.

I have a great cheesy cauliflower soup recipe! Its delicious!!!

Your specialist sounds amazing!


----------



## LucyJ

All this talk of caulilower cheese is making me feel a bit queasy but for me the real devil's food is mushrooms yuk :sick: can bear them the smell the texture everything I do cook them for steve though as he loves them I'm such a good wife.

Nato we didn't make it out for a walk I fell asleep on the sofa woke up and steve had covered me with a blanket dont know how long I had been a sleep for a good hour or so maybe longer.

Mel I've seen the mothman prophecies. I've had some odd going on in our house one was when steve was away and scared the crap out of me I was downstairs watching tv there was no doors or windows open his guitar was downstairs in its stand so couldnt of moved suddenly it played no joke like someone had just run their fingers across the guitar I looked up expecting to see steve there thinking he'd sneaked in with out me hearing him that he was home early as he'd been working away he wasnt there I went straght upstairs to bed leaving all the house lights on!! On another occasion again I was on my own in the kitchen cooking and I swear there was a man in the doorway between out kitchen and living room I actually started talking to steve before looking up properly assuming he had come home but there was noone there. I've since found out that before our house was here there was a vicarage near by and where I thought I saw this man was what would of been the path to the vicarage which the vicar would of used. I still get a sense that there is a man there in the same place never actually see him but just get a feeling he's there havnt felt him for ages and only when steve is out or upstairs!


----------



## Megg33k

I've also seen the Mothman Prophecies! Creepy stuff!!!

P.S. I ADORE MUSHROOMS!!! <3


----------



## msarkozi

oh I love mushrooms...especially sauteed in garlic butter!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! 

one of my new favorite dishes is steamed asparagus tossed with olive oil, dried tarragon leaves, onion powder and pepper! delicious! 

I think the only veggies I hate are tomatoes and beets!

Good Luck with your specialist Hearty, I am sure you will be in good hands :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

that is creepy Luce!


----------



## Razcox

Heart - That FS sounds amazing and i really hope it goes well for you tomorrow xx

Lucy - Mushrooms are the devils food and have no redeeming feature . . .


----------



## Megg33k

I hate tomatoes SO much! LOL

Mmmm... Asparagus! Mel, you and I would get along great! Most people hate the foods I love and vice versa!


----------



## LucyJ

> Do you know what else i HATE - Mushrooms. They are slimey and just nasty

Oh my god razcox I wrote my message without seeing your post and I am with you.



> Lucy, with all of my pregnancies, I held onto hope until I was being rolled into the room to get my D&C. It is normal and expected. I will hold that torch of hope with you. Thinking about you tons and tons today.

Thank you I really appreciate it your so lovely. I will be thinking about you tomorrow as well hope it goes well your FS sounds great really hope she can help you :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

yeah I find too that I love foods that other people would normally hate....and I am a very picky eater!!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> yeah I find too that *I love foods that other people would normally hate....and I am a very picky eater!!*

Awww! Can I have you as my sister too? I know you're Sassy's... but that's just a perfect description of me!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Lucy, that's a creepy story and so similiar to Mel's, which was also creepy! I kind of like hearing stories like that but also don't...

I think I have mentioned before that I've had precognitive dreams in the past. They usually terrified me at the time. The worst was when I was napping and dreamt I was driving and a bear walked out in front of my car and then a few hours later we were driving and I told Alex about how vivid this dream was...and on the way home a bear walked out in front of our car JUST like in my dream. We lived near the mountains but still in a large city so this was very bizarre. 

I also used to dream about an apartment all the time and would see it in my dreams and it turned out to be the flat Alex picked out for us in the UK while I was still here getting my visa. When I turned up I was like "Woah!" But it made me feel I was where I was meant to be!


----------



## Razcox

Umm other foods i hate are:

yogurt - It just tastes like sour milk no matter what they add
peppers - Again slimy when cooked and nasty tasting
Fish - any fish just cant stand the smell or the taste
soup - I dont get is it a drink or food? MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!


----------



## Razcox

Oh and Spam, DH loves Spam fritters :sick:


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, good luck tomorrow. Your FS does sound AMAZING!!! You will be in capable hands.

Mmm, I love all fruits and veggies except asparagus.


----------



## Megg33k

:sick: @ Spam!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy I just shuddered at that story about the man. Argh!!

I love scary movies.....my husband and I will be doing our usual horror marathon this Halloween!

Nato - it's not a forum we know, it was a ghosty one years ago. I'm not even sure it exists any more.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg33k said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> yeah I find too that *I love foods that other people would normally hate....and I am a very picky eater!!*
> 
> Awww! Can I have you as my sister too? I know you're Sassy's... but that's just a perfect description of me!Click to expand...

absolutely Meggles! 

:rofl: Raz!!! I hate cottage cheese! I won't even attempt trying it....why eat something that looks like I've puked it up?! no thanks!!! 

Cesca - I LOVE horror movies! I just watched the new Nightmare on Elm Street the other night :) 

Allie - I dream like that too....then when it's happening, I'm like wow I've already done this before...deja vu, but it was really in a dream it happened....crazy how our brains can work!


----------



## yogi77

mmm I love broccoli and cauliflower and cheese sauce! I usually melt cheese with milk and pour it over top...we just had it last night! But I have had melted cheese whiz on top too!

It looks like the ho-bag has hit the Disco girls with a vengeance...I woke up early AM with massive cramps and ran to the loo and there she was, full blown. Not even any spotting as a warning...sorry if TMI. The cramping is so bad and now accompanied by a headache. I am glad I don't have to work today. 

Allie I'm sorry she showed up for you, but Mel I am really really glad she showed up for you!

Hearty good luck at your appt tomorrow, sounds like you are in good hands!

Lucy I am thinking of you and you have every reason to pray for a miracle!


----------



## LucyJ

> I love scary movies.....my husband and I will be doing our usual horror marathon this Halloween!

Yep us too!! What will you be watching?


----------



## heart tree

Just read back a bit and now I remember what else I wanted to comment on.

Megg, YAY for spotting! I think CJ needs to be our healer and crystal ball. No pressure CJ!

Nato, you know Im on the hunt for EWCM too. Ive tried the cough syrup but wasnt consistent with it. Curious that the month you got pregnant you were taking it. I just went out and bought some. Will start taking it today. How much are you taking and when are you taking it in the day?

Allie, sorry about the witch. Glad you are taking the day off. Well, at least we know you ovulated, albeit, late. Hope you feel better soon.

CJ, whats going on with your body babe??? I hate when it doesnt cooperate. 

:hi: Hi to everyone else! Yogi, are you going to test soon? I hope the witch has stayed away.


----------



## Megg33k

Dammit! I want her full blown! LOL I only have the pink spotting every 2nd trip to the loo! :hissy:


----------



## Razcox

I love horror films too but they never really scare me i am too busy laughing at the stupid woman doing something silly. One that did get to me was 'Wolf Creek' though as i could seem myself doing what they did . .


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... If you want to laugh at a "horror movie"... rent "Drag Me To Hell"! :rofl: I thought it was maybe meant to be a spoof... but not so much! Its HILARIOUSLY bad!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Yogi, I posted before I read your post. Damn ho bag!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks yogi I'm trying not to think about it to much feel a bit like I'm in limbo hoping and praying but trying to be realistic at the same time.

Sorry the witch got you and Allie glad your both at home and can take it easy. Allie dont worry about having a sick day you need to look after yourself hope she doesnt hang around for to long.


----------



## yogi77

It's ok Hearty, I knew I was out this month so it was just a waiting game...glad she showed up on time. Megg I hope she is full on for you soon!


----------



## msarkozi

Feel better Yogi!!

I find horror movies funny more then anything else....they are just so fake! They totally don't scare me, even ones based on real life stories

Wow, I am so not getting any word done today....oooops! :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks guys, you are so sweet. :hugs:

Megg, I hope she comes full on for you soon so you can join Yogi and I in our cramping misery!! 

Hehe @ Mel not getting any work done. :) Just blame pregnancy brain if anyone asks!!

Yes, I agree horror movies are more funny than anything else. Killer Klowns From Outer Space has to be the funniest ever!

Right now I'm watching Teen Mom, which I love, but I can't help but be annoyed these obviously ignorant and super unfit for motherhood (in most cases) girls got preggo by accident.


----------



## Megg33k

That's the shitty part! I *AM* cramping... just not bleeding really! :hissy: So much worse! I'm only getting the painful part but not the progressive part!


----------



## yogi77

Nato, I love your idea about the TTC and DPO report on the daily news :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Where is Sassy with an update? :growlmad: Just saying!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I got my 2nd blood results today, they are:-

My beta has nearly trebelled :wacko: :happydance: :wacko: :happydance:

HCG - 9361
Progesterone - 138.6

OMG could this really be it for us, our forever baby :baby: sooooo happy! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## yogi77

There she is!!! Congrats that is awesome news!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations thats fantastic news I am so happy for you sweetie!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: SO EXCITED!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## msarkozi

that is awesome Sass....I am thinking you are on your way to a healthy baby (or two or three) :)

Ugh, my boss is making me play the bitch role, and I hate it! It's something she should deal with, but she is very bitchy today and won't, so I have to! I don't get paid enough to play the bitch role!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thank you girls, I cannot wait for my scan now!xxx


----------



## Allie84

Amazing numbers, Sass! You have a little miracle baby in there!!! :happydance: :happydance: I can't wait for your scan either!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

LucyJ said:


> Yep us too!! What will you be watching?

We always watch Halloween because it's a classic. And I may try and get a copy of Paranormal activity as we watched it when it came out on a dodgy pirate DVD and my husband hated it but I think it was because the quality was shit and we were watching it on the laptop. I think he'll love it second time around.



Megg33k said:


> Oh... If you want to laugh at a "horror movie"... rent "Drag Me To Hell"! :rofl: I thought it was maybe meant to be a spoof... but not so much! Its HILARIOUSLY bad!

Oh my god. Our best man (who is a film maker) told us to watch that and we did thinking he meant it was good!! He got a stern telling off and turns out he told us to watch it because it was so bad it was hilarious!



Sassy_TTC said:


> I got my 2nd blood results today, they are:-
> 
> My beta has nearly trebelled :wacko: :happydance: :wacko: :happydance:

:happydance: Fantastic!!


----------



## Megg33k

Your HCG is already high enough to see something on the scan, Sassy! I can't wait till you see that glorious heartbeat! Can I ask what the furthest you've gotten is? Only because I want to cheer extra hard every day after you get past that point! And, then the cheering which will take place once you have your baby in your arms? OMG! Just you wait! :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks Megg, I got to 10 weeks with my first but I found at 8 weeks that there was only a sack measuring 6+2, I had my op 2 weeks later!

My biggest milestone is seing the heartbeat after that I am going to TRY and relax and enjoy being pregnant! If all goes well then I'll be scanned again at 8, 10, 12, 16 and 20 so I don't have too long to wait between each thank god.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

that is great Sass that you will get scans so frequently! That will help you feel assured that this miracle is your forever baby :)


----------



## Megg33k

I def think you should just be excited after the heartbeat! That's when I'll be excited for me! I'm already excited for you! I made that baby! :smug: 


:rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes you did Megg and I will be forever thankful of your advice.xxx

Seeing the heartbeat will be the BEST day of our life's until I'm holding our bubba.xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy those are beautiful numbers! Remind me, when is your first scan?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My scan is next Tuesday 19th Amanda, just 6 more days.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

19th of Oct! Its in her siggy! I laugh every time someone asks her! :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Megg, I don't think most people even notice siggy's anymore! I don't always.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, its easy to miss I suppose! I just have gotten used to reading them because I've stalked so many people for the "race" thread that I have to get used to finding out their news that way! LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

Im a bit behind but need to state im also in the I Hate Mushrooms camp

Hearty - im excited about your FS, she sounds great! 

pmsl at Raz's hit list of foods she hates

Did i miss Mels scary story? must go back and check. I didnt miss Lucy's though. Shudder - dont like spirit men hanging round. I had a ghost in stratford. I have physical evidence of what it left me. If i can find it i will take a pic and post the story

Luce, so glad Steve is looking after you with blankets and the like

Hearty - Im having a chemist own with guaifenesin which i wont try to pronounce (or spell) - i have read that you should have a 200ml dose 3 times per day. Which is likey to be the doseage on the bottle or thereabouts - 2 x 5ml spoonfuls 3 times a day
]I have read some posters saying they are getting 400ml in a spoon in Mucinex bt i dont know what that is or if its safe to have that much - when i got pregnant i was taking the dose on the bottle

sorry bout the witch Allie, fucking cowbag. But glad you can start on CD1. Glad about the witch Megg - so many conflicting witcheries. Cramping must mean shes on her way properly i hope

Raz, Wolf Creek was horrible, i had to turn it off. too realistic. Much prefer the ridiculous variety

haha at sassy turning up when called. BRILLIANT news about the levels - lets dance dance dance dance

oo husband home, tea ready, only read to pg 499. Dont know what awaits on page 500 but it better not be cauliflower.

and wheres mone? hows she getting on?? hmm hmm


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG I must add that I love mushrooms, I would eat them with everything, breaded mushrooms, garlic mushrooms, fried mushrooms, stuffed mushrooms, mushroom rice, mushroom chow mein, mushroom curry! Slighty mushroom crazy!!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

HAPPY 4 WEEKS Cazza!xxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy you and steve would get on very well mushrooms lovers!! Yuk!!

Cazza how are you sweetie?

Cesca I love halloween I do like the old horror films then tend to rely on suspense rather than blood and guts. I've never seen wolf creek. IT still gives my the creeps saw it when I was younger and it gives me the shivers. I love a good psychological thriller/horror!


----------



## Sparkly

:wohoo: Sassy those numbers are wonderful :happydance: i can't wait for your scan!!

I love mushrooms me......but only raw, they are disgusting cooked all soggy and horrid.....errr I only like onion raw too, I like it crunchy not slimy :thumbup:

I see AF is paying visits, 
woo hoo Meg, the plunger did the trick then love??? :rofl:
Allie - boo hiss to the fucking ho bag!

I notice it seems to be us, lets say *ahem* more mature ladies that are needing more ewcm, this last cycle I had not a drop :growlmad: but then clomid does dry you up as I understand, So I am trying epo this cycle.....but am seriously considering this cough medicine you speak of nato......i wanty, does it work?? huh??

Hearty - your new FS sounds fabulous, just the ticket I hope.


----------



## msarkozi

Spark - I just noticed your ticker saying 44 lbs lost!! Congratulations!!! Good Job!! :)


----------



## heart tree

Ooops sorry Sass! I didn't see in the siggy LOL! I was walking and typing and didn't look. 

Where is Mone? We need an update! 

Just has teeth cleaned. You all probably posted all sorts of things that I haven't read yet. I'm going to post this anyway.


----------



## Sparkly

Why thank you kind lady :flower: I haven't weighed myself since the weekend so it is probably more, but it is TOTM so I'll wait a couple more days, then update....I'm on a weight loss mission atm, and sicking rigidly to my diet, and gym workouts :D


----------



## msarkozi

good for you! I wish I had your ambition! I will need your support next year, and constant yelling at me to get my butt in gear to stick to a diet and workout routine :)


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, ladies! I'm getting blood drawn in the morning and then birth control starting tomorrow night. I was clear on my message that I was crampy and spotting, but she didn't even ask if it had picked up. She also said tomorrow would be my CD3 blood draw... but she knows its not CD3. So, I think she's fudging things for me a bit. I'm okay with it. Worst case scenario, they just have to work with whatever my levels come back at... I don't foresee that it matters too much as long as they know where they're starting. So, BCP tomorrow and then Lupron starts a week from today! A little terrified! But, here we go!


----------



## NatoPMT

twit twoo at slimline sparkles

On the ewcm cough medicine. You have to get a type of cough mixture that ONLY contains guaifenesin as an active ingredient. If its got antihistimines in or owt else, don't get it. 

i got Boots chesty cough one, its got to be expectorant with guaifenesin which is written on the front of the box

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html

its also mentioned on the smep page too:

_Here are a few facts that may surprise you:

Many books tell you that sperm can last for 5 days and the egg for 24 hours. While this is technically true on the very long end (and something to follow if you trying to NOT get pregnant), most sperm will only last about two hours if you do not have fertile-quality cervical mucus for it to swim in. The sperm will struggle to swim up to your uterus, use all its reserves, and not make it. The egg typically lives only about 12 hours, so it cannot wait for long. You can now see how important that cervical mucus is! You will never get pregnant with sperm living two hours and an egg only twelve. This information is really just to make you feel better if you've been trying a long time and all your infertility testing came back normal. If the Deanna-plan does not work and you are faithful to it for three months, take a dose of plain Robitussin cough syrup (or any cough medicine that says "expectorant" and NOT "antihistamine") each day (preferably a few hours prior to "trying") starting around Day 10 until the day after your ovulation predictor goes off. It should help make all the mucus in your body runnier, including that produced by your cervix. (Oh the gruesome details required in baby-making!) The sperm in the runnier mucus will live about two days, and will be up there and ready for the 12-hour life of the egg. A NOTE ABOUT CLOMID: Clomid causes cervical mucus to dry up in 25% of the women who take it. If you notice your mucus is not plentiful as it was before taking this drug, take the Robitussin and call your doctor to make sure your really need the Clomid. If you are ovulating on your own and do not have a documented luteal phase defect, you most likely do not need it.
"Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal._

will let you know how i get on, but it cant hurt to try and its only about £3 a bottle. The EPO hasnt really done much for me.

I pasted that cos of the clomid mention too - how many months have you been on clomid now sparklers? 

hearty: I bet you feel all shiny and new with cleaned teeth. I LOVE having my teeth done, i used to hate the scraper, but i go to a new dentist who doesnt use a scraper, she blasts my teeth with salt and i have to wear googles, but my teeth look about 15 years old when she's done. Im not scared of the dentists cos ive never had to have a filling, so its a big day out for me. 

sassy i would still be dancing with you if you werent threatening me with mushrooms. i bet your baby is the size of a mushroom right now. nearly.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - great news!!!! 

Nato - I love the dentist too! I love the feeling of how clean my teeth are once I am done :)


----------



## heart tree

I love the feeling of clean teeth, I just hate the process of having them scraped. I have soft teeth and always seem to have a cavity. I brush with a Sonicare and floss daily!!! But, today, no cavities!!!

I got the cough syrup with only the guaifenesin. I've used it before, but not regularly. Sparkly, the EPO didn't do much for me either. 

I like mushrooms, but only cooked, sorry Sparks! Oddly, I can't be around them when I'm pregnant. Go figure. My acupuncturist said it was a natural instinct. So many mushrooms are poison and when we are pregnant we can have natural aversions to things that could potentially be bad. Who knows?

Megg, yay that you are getting going on your new cycle. Isn't Lupron to put you into temporary menopause? I think that might be something I get offered to try to shrink my adenomyosis. That's what I think I've read anyway. For me, they would do a 6 month cycle with it. I'm not completely sold on that path. We'll see what the doctor says.


----------



## CJSG1977

Wow I have only been gone a few hours LOL. Cant leave you ladies for 5 minutes :haha:

NATO: A clotted follicle is where when the ovary produces a load of follicles and releases the most mature / biggest - for some reason it doesnt get released, a cyst develops and it can fill with blood. As I have cystic ovarian disorder I am prones to cysts growining to a very large size so I am aware of the pain that comes with it. I had a clotted follicle before and the same thing happened. Thankfully that one ruptured on its own. If they grow to 5cm then it would be an operation and I could lose my ovary. My mother and my sister both had ovaries removed due to cysts. I nearly had an ovary removed at 24!!

CESCA: I am totally on the same page as you. It is very emotionally and physically draining. Some people are just to down and depressed and are what I call energy absorbers. They take and take and because they are lost they have nothing to give in return. Its very important to ground yourself because eventually the higher chakras take control over your physical self. When I used to try and go to sleep I would have 'walk ins' just face upon face upon face of spirits trying to get my attention. My flat has a child spirit and he has lifted 3 pictures of the wall and dropped them on the floor, thrown my toiletries down the toilet and he pulls hair out of the dog! Needless to say I feel like a mother because I have to keep telling him off. On my birthday he knocked my flowers onto the floor!! I told him I would put a binding spell on him and he wouldnt be welcome anymore. I feel I need to tell you to go and buy 2 things.... Black Tormaline - which is a grounding crystal, and also some amethyst to keep in the home which means sobriety - it keeps negative energies out. To all you lovely ladies a rose quartz crystal is fantastic for matters of the heart and for fertility.

Allie / Heart I will know tomorrow or friday if I have ovulated. So I really hope to get a temp rise to prove I have! My body soooooo does NOT want to behave right now! I am mega pissed at it!!!

Sass.....twins me thinks!!!!!!! Those numbers are suggestive for it....or you are furthe along than you think??? How long were you getting false positives :haha:

Megg.... I am ordering your bloody (haha) witch to show her face!!!! :rofl:

Heart....I am with you....I will not offend your friend the cauli :rofl: But it has to be with nice creamy cheese sauce and lots of grated cheese on top - slightly grilled mmmm mmm mmm

MUSHROOMS ARE SOOOOOOOO WRONG I TELL YOU!!!!! Who eats fungus! YUK!

Other foods I hate...Suede! Cabbage! Parsnips!

LOOOVE Sprouts, Babycorns! Roast Potatoes and Porkshire Yuddings! My own prvate joke as I always used to get the letters round the wrong way. Like earlier....my funny thing for the day...

Our 12 month border collie keeps jumping on my DH's bollocks (sorry for the languge) I turned round to Chris and said...if that bloody dog keeps doing that your sperm are going tp be absolutely useless for baking...... I meant to say baby making :rofl: So can I add baking to the dictionary along with free freds pleeeassse! :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

it looks like I will be joining your thread ladies:cry:

I had my appt yesterday at 5w5d and we only saw a thick endometrial lining. Doc thought everything looked good and that it may have just been too early. They drew blood yesterday and I got my results back today...They are only at 550:cry:. I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow to rule out an ectopic pregnancy:nope: I hate this so much. I am hoping it is only a failed pregnancy and not an ectopic. Either way it looks like I will be back very soon:cry


----------



## heart tree

CJ, I think it is so cute that you just apologized for the language. Especially because bollocks isn't even a swear word to many of us here. And even more so because of our swearing rant the other night. 

That is a hilarious story! We can't be baking sperm, only cooking miracles!


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry to hear that hoping, but I don't think you are out yet....wait until the bloods are done so you know for sure. Vicky had low levels as well, and she is very pregnant still! If you knew your levels from the very start, and the 550 is a decrease from that, then I would say it doesn't look good.....but if this is your first set of numbers you have seen, and the next numbers are increased, you are going just fine....hang in there and please let us know what happens :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

what day past LH surge are you sassy? says here what levels should be for twins <carried away>

https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

hearty - medicine thrice a day - thats the deal. I'll say mushrooms are poison, im allergic to them. Anything fungusy in fact, i shouldnt have even wine, beer, miso or peanuts due to moulds in them

yeay at menopause (only time i will ever ever say that)

shit CJ, lets hope your temp shows ov tomorrow. dont want to be popping things like that. I have read elsewhere that a rose quartz is good for our situation. I have an amethyst on the telly to absorb stuff

baking, buns in the oven, all makes sense to me


----------



## msarkozi

Hoping - this is taken from the link Nato posted:

Some normal pregnancies will have quite low levels of HCG - and deliver perfect babies. Caution must be used in making too much of HCG "numbers". Ultrasound findings after 5-6 weeks of pregnancy are much more predictive of pregnancy outcome than are HCG levels.


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> it looks like I will be joining your thread ladies:cry:
> 
> I had my appt yesterday at 5w5d and we only saw a thick endometrial lining. Doc thought everything looked good and that it may have just been too early. They drew blood yesterday and I got my results back today...They are only at 550:cry:. I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow to rule out an ectopic pregnancy:nope: I hate this so much. I am hoping it is only a failed pregnancy and not an ectopic. Either way it looks like I will be back very soon:cry

:hugs:

I hope very hard that your baby is safe


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - slimline???? me???? errr nope I've got a long way to go for that one :haha: Is this the stuff? 

https://www.boots.com/en/Robitussin-Chesty-Cough-Medicine-100-ml_11467/

I'm off to boots in the am if it is :)

Hearty - if you too have had no luck no the epo I may give it a miss and try the cough medicine instead, I hate taking it anyway the tabs I've picked are HUGE!

cjs - that clotted follicle thingamy sounds awful, i hope that's not what's happening with you hun. Loving the 'baking' in the dictionary haha!!

Meg - brill news hun, it's all go :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

well spotted Mel.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hahaha I dont want to be baking sperm LOL. It was the BA from BABY and king from MAKING LOL. It just came out baking :rofl: But I still like baking...yeah! Bun in the oven!! 

I also want to COOK A MIRACLE too!!! It will be a bloddy miracle if I dont flippin ovulate!! :rofl: The swear rant the other day was funny as fuck! :haha:

And definetely hoping...if its your first lot then you need to see what the next lot say. They will always rule out ectopic first because of its severity...not because they thinks its you. They took the same precautions with my niece.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have had no luck with epo either sparkly. 

i think thats the right one, i couldnt find the brand name so just went own brand like a cheapo


----------



## msarkozi

I also spotted that it is very possible that our Sassy is going to have twins!!! :haha: I can't wait for her scan next week! How great would that be for our girl to have this miracle baby, and then to find out it is actually 2?!


----------



## yogi77

Sparkly, just wanted to let you know that the EPO really worked for me...the first time I tried it I got my bfp, but that could just be a coincidence. I used it last cycle as well and noticed a ton of ewcm.


----------



## Sparkly

Talking of swearing.............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
COCK





:rofl:
Just testing


----------



## Sparkly

yogi - thanks hun....but now I'm torn....due to my natural instinct to go completely over the top with everything in my life :blush: I'm wondering if any of you wise and knowing ladies would thing it counterproductive if I took both???


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I love the feeling of clean teeth, I just hate the process of having them scraped. I have soft teeth and always seem to have a cavity. I brush with a Sonicare and floss daily!!! But, today, no cavities!!!
> 
> I got the cough syrup with only the guaifenesin. I've used it before, but not regularly. Sparkly, the EPO didn't do much for me either.
> 
> I like mushrooms, but only cooked, sorry Sparks! Oddly, I can't be around them when I'm pregnant. Go figure. My acupuncturist said it was a natural instinct. So many mushrooms are poison and when we are pregnant we can have natural aversions to things that could potentially be bad. Who knows?
> 
> Megg, yay that you are getting going on your new cycle. Isn't Lupron to put you into temporary menopause? I think that might be something I get offered to try to shrink my adenomyosis. That's what I think I've read anyway. For me, they would do a 6 month cycle with it. I'm not completely sold on that path. We'll see what the doctor says.

Yes! Temporary menopause! :wacko: They want to control every aspect of my hormones through the WHOLE process! So, I won't be allowed to make any of my own! Its for the best. I'm not good at making them right anyway! LOL



hoping:) said:


> it looks like I will be joining your thread ladies:cry:
> 
> I had my appt yesterday at 5w5d and we only saw a thick endometrial lining. Doc thought everything looked good and that it may have just been too early. They drew blood yesterday and I got my results back today...They are only at 550:cry:. I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow to rule out an ectopic pregnancy:nope: I hate this so much. I am hoping it is only a failed pregnancy and not an ectopic. Either way it looks like I will be back very soon:cry

Oh, Amber! :cry: That makes me just sick for you! What were your levels previously? I know you've had them checked a few times! What's the progression been? I'm so hoping for a miracle for you! :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

I can't see it being counterproductive to take both? Not sure though! 

I also heard that grapefruit juice is supposed to increase cm? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> yogi - thanks hun....but now I'm torn....due to my natural instinct to go completely over the top with everything in my life :blush: I'm wondering if any of you wise and knowing ladies would thing it counterproductive if I took both???

Some do both! The EPO makes MORE, the cough stuff makes it THINNER (less gloppy and more stretchy)! They do different things sort of!


----------



## hoping:)

msarkozi said:


> Sorry to hear that hoping, but I don't think you are out yet....wait until the bloods are done so you know for sure. Vicky had low levels as well, and she is very pregnant still! If you knew your levels from the very start, and the 550 is a decrease from that, then I would say it doesn't look good.....but if this is your first set of numbers you have seen, and the next numbers are increased, you are going just fine....hang in there and please let us know what happens :hugs:

Thanks...This gives me a little hope. I had my 1st beta at 3w4d hcg: 47 2nd beta 3w6d hcg: 108 3rd beta 5w5d 550. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## yogi77

Megg that is awesome that you can start your new cycle, I am sending a full-on AF wish your way...

Hoping, try to stay positive, we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Megg33k said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> yogi - thanks hun....but now I'm torn....due to my natural instinct to go completely over the top with everything in my life :blush: I'm wondering if any of you wise and knowing ladies would thing it counterproductive if I took both???
> 
> Some do both! The EPO makes MORE, the cough stuff makes it THINNER (less gloppy and more stretchy)! They do different things sort of!Click to expand...

hmmm good info Megg. now I'm confused too and wondering if I should throw the cough syrup into the mix...going to keep taking EPO though, it does the trick for me.


----------



## NatoPMT

yes defo use both, is there any reason we shouldnt? Thats an open question to the floor. I am using both. and grapefruit juice which ive been using for about 25 years. yum yum. 

ahh glad thats helped you feel a bit more relaxed hoping, make sure you let us know how ou get on, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> yogi - thanks hun....but now I'm torn....due to my natural instinct to go completely over the top with everything in my life :blush: I'm wondering if any of you wise and knowing ladies would thing it counterproductive if I took both???
> 
> Some do both! The EPO makes MORE, the cough stuff makes it THINNER (less gloppy and more stretchy)! They do different things sort of!Click to expand...


Thanks Meg, I'm gonna go for it, both it is :thumbup:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey chatty ladies,

CJ - No I;m def not any fither along, if anything I think I may be a few day's behind! The first and only day I tested before this Monday was my crappy experiment which was last Monday? I'm guessing my HCG that day was about 20, maybe??

Nato - I have NO idea when I ovulated, but I think I'm either 5+5 or 5+2, if I'm further I will be very surprised!

I just hope my levels mean there's one healthy bubba, buy 1 get 1 free would be bloody AMAZING!!! We have lots of twin's in my family!!!xxxx


----------



## yogi77

do you ladies know if I can take Advil while TTC? I know you can't while pregnant but just wondering if I can take it now or should I stick to Tylenol? These cramps and headache are crippling me.


----------



## CJSG1977

Aaahhh up to 5 weeks hcg can go up to 7000 roughly or more....so you could be a few more days along and then your talking mega figures after 6 weeks. Either way... :dance:

I really dont want it to be a clotted follicle cause if it doesnt rupture my cycle is going to be all over the place!!! And I really dont want to end up in hospital again!


----------



## heart tree

Hoping I just saw your post. I just asked the angels to take care of you and your bean. I agree with the other ladies, it is still too early to tell. Vicky went through this too and she's in her second tri now. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Megg33k

No reason not to, Nato!

Stick with Tylenol.... or I would!


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - I might stick to just tylenol if it was me

Hoping - I am glad you are feeling a little more positive about things now. I am hoping your numbers are fantastic tomorrow! :hugs:

Sass - if you have lots of twins in the family, it is so very possible....I like your buy one get one free line :)


----------



## cazza22

Yayyyyy to Sassy's high "twinny" numbers :wohoo:
Can you actually imagine if there is 2 in there babe :happydance:. Im so happy 4 u.
You must have some major symptoms for numbers that high chick? hope ur feeling ok.

All i have right now is the peace of mind knowing my tests are getting darker heres tonights @ 14dpo.
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125653&stc=1&d=1286999745
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125655&stc=1&d=1286999765

Fingers crossed my bean will grow big n strong like its bump buddy bean mini Sassy :winkwink:

Meggles im sooooooo glad ur spotting babe Roll on aunt flow i say hehehe.

I totally forgot to get the ask the angels website link from my work computer but im sure if you type Ask The Angels in google u will all find the site :thumbup:.

I cant believe how much talk there was of the devil food Cauliflower cheese "mingin"
I do however LOVVVEEEE Mushrooms so im with ya there Sass!! Yum Yum in my tum!!

as for horror films i heart them <3 Paranormal activity 2 is out soon and i canny wait :happydance:. I love a bit of gore i do!

Hoping im praying everything is ok for u babe as i am for our Luce, its such a shit process why does it have to be so hard all the time :growlmad:.

How is everyone? Ok i hope xxxx Lov yas Caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Holy shit, Caz! Gorgeous lines! :cloud9: Lovely nails too!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lovely lines Cazza, your little beany is snuggling in nicely, sooo happy for you! When you pee'ing on your digi??xxx


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> Holy shit, Caz! Gorgeous lines! :cloud9: Lovely nails too!


Awwww thanks beautiful :flower: xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Disco nails!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel - No we won't be finding out, so you will have to wait AGES!!!! Maybe if there's more than one bubba we will.xxx


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> Lovely lines Cazza, your little beany is snuggling in nicely, sooo happy for you! When you pee'ing on your digi??xxx

as soon as it arrives, ive been waiting impaitiently for 4 whole days :rofl: im a fricken psycho bitch with these tests sass i need them prizing from my hands & put somewhere high wher i cant reach, im only 5ft so that could be practically anywhere hahaha:haha: xx

How are you feeling chick? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx so happy bout ur numbers babe xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Lovely lines Cazza, your little beany is snuggling in nicely, sooo happy for you! When you pee'ing on your digi??xxx
> 
> as soon as it arrives, ive been waiting impaitiently for 4 whole days :rofl: im a fricken psycho bitch with these tests sass i need them prizing from my hands & put somewhere high wher i cant reach, im only 5ft so that could be practically anywhere hahaha:haha: xx
> 
> How are you feeling chick? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx so happy bout ur numbers babe xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Haha, I've been so good only done 2 Monday and one digi today, I want to live in hope and not send myself crazy! I read too much into the test's and bloods are alot more accurate! I hope Lee hides the test's from you then as I have a feeeling your POAS is not going to stop anytime soon!

I'm feeling rough! Sicky 24/7, I've thrown up 5 times today!! Tired and generally a little weak but I don't care I have a gorgeous bean cooking in my belly and I'll take every single thing he/she throws at me! 

Plus being injected each night and having cream from the pesseries coming out my foof is not nice!!!xxxx


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Disco nails!!!

Whoop Whoop to disco nails 
Here they are in full lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125660&stc=1&d=1287002032

Love jazzy nails i do!!! xxx


----------



## cazza22

Sass right there with you with the cream comin outta ya fanjita :sick: absolutely gross but like you say its gotta be done for the health of our beans. I keep gettin dizzy :wacko: weeing none stop tender boobies & tingly nipples. Not threw up but its too early for that anyways i'll take it when it comes though i'll be smiling whilst puking :rofl:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

You girls need to be less unhappy about the cream coming out ya foofs... I have to take progesterone SHOTS! And, I've heard that they FUCKING HURT! :cry:


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> You girls need to be less unhappy about the cream coming out ya foofs... I have to take progesterone SHOTS! And, I've heard that they FUCKING HURT! :cry:

Awwww im so sorry meggles it was insensitive of me :hugs:.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sod that Megg, my clexane injections hurt more than enough!xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You girls need to be less unhappy about the cream coming out ya foofs... I have to take progesterone SHOTS! And, I've heard that they FUCKING HURT! :cry:
> 
> Awwww im so sorry meggles it was insensitive of me :hugs:.Click to expand...

Oh... No, no, no! I was joking, honey! Oh, shit! Now I feel awful! I forget you can't hear inflection on a computer!!! I was seriously just taking the piss, sweets! :dohh: It wasn't insensitive at all! I'm SO sorry! Forgive me for not being clearer? :flower:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Sod that Megg, my clexane injections hurt more than enough!xxxx

Ha! See... I think YOU took it in the proper spirit! Actually, I'll have heparin (same thing basically, I think) injections too! Heparin, progesterone, an antibiotic, a steroid, and something else I believe! :dohh:


----------



## NatoPMT

link no worky - we need nails as distraction from fanjita cream 

ive heard the anti d injection hurts, my sister called me a wimp when i said that.


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> link no worky - we need nails as distraction from fanjita cream
> 
> ive heard the anti d injection hurts, my sister called me a wimp when i said that.

Its workin at my end babe???

Here it is again

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125660&stc=1&d=1287002032


----------



## cazza22

Meggles :hugs: ignore me im a total muppet i shoulda known you meant it in jest :dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

still not working Cazz


----------



## cazza22

Hmmmmm I dont get it why is it working when i click into it?? Stupid fricken thing, try again??

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125669&stc=1&d=1287004410

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0116.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 22


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping I am keeping everything crossed for you and hope your little one is ok I know how hard it is I'm going through similar thing having another scan tomorrow but I think it will confime I've had another mmc I really hope it is good news praying for a miracle for us both :hugs:

Cazza yay to positive tests but sweetie you need stop testing you are pregnant my darling have faith you'll send yourself crazy with the tests its hard I know I stopped buying them to stop myself peeing on anymore sticks. So happy for you and love the nails there gorgeous but link doesnt work.

:happydance: to sassy and her twins those numbers are fab cant wait for your scan!!

Megg I'm pleased your going to be able to start on your journey.


----------



## cazza22

Think that worked?? My fingers look all chubby hahaha xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you aren't upset with me! I felt awful that I made you feel insensitive! :hugs:

Yes! It worked! The nails were nice... but I couldn't remove my drooling stare from your ring! FUCK! That's just not quite fair! :hissy: DO WANT!


----------



## cazza22

I know Luce i really do need to stop, its like an addiction i need to go to some sort of AA meeting for true poas hoars!!! :rofl:

Hope ur ok hun ive bin thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

:brat: Arrrr linkie not working and I wanna see shiny jazzy disco nails!!!
Fantastic dark lines for 4 weeks btw Cazza babe.....is it twinnies for you too me dearie?????


----------



## Sparkly

Okay I see them, now lush and lovely, wow sooo long how on earth do you type with nails that long?


----------



## LucyJ

Yay it worked!! Your ring is lovely. Do you do your nails or do you have them done for you?


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> Glad you aren't upset with me! I felt awful that I made you feel insensitive! :hugs:
> 
> Yes! It worked! The nails were nice... but I couldn't remove my drooling stare from your ring! FUCK! That's just not quite fair! :hissy: DO WANT!

Awwww meggy i could never be upset with you i luff you far too much :kiss:.

I see you checking out my bling lol :winkwink: worked my charms on my dearest OH for that little (big) beauty i did!! I must admit i do Love my engagement ring its so sparkly hahaha!!! xx


----------



## msarkozi

I agree, I am totally distracted by that ring!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## cazza22

Sparkly said:


> :brat: Arrrr linkie not working and I wanna see shiny jazzy disco nails!!!
> Fantastic dark lines for 4 weeks btw Cazza babe.....is it twinnies for you too me dearie?????

Thanks Sparkly huny :hugs: I hope beanie is growing this time its so worrying that i have pissed on a stick at least 3 times a day since last Friday :blush:. I am happy with how dark they are for me being this early i just hope it means i have at least 1 very healthy bean 2 healthy ones would just be icing on the cake! We lost our little twinnys last summer & i'd love another chance of having twins as i felt id missed that chance when i MC'd. Twins run in my mums side of the family she has twin brothers i also have twin cousins so u never know? FX'd hey babe. Hope u get ur BFP very soon hunykins, congrats on the weight loss that is FANTASTIC i admire u i really do xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Hahahaa foof and fanjita...I Love It!!! Chris and I always have a joke about this...he hates it being called foof, flower, twinkle, tuppence, poonani.... :haha: So I said what do you want your 3 year old to say...Daddy my vag / minge / pussy hurts, I need a wee....he's like ewwww no!!! Then he starts laughing. He also hates the word willy - so I sit there going...willy willy willy....LOL!

Bit like canesten pessaries...yuk yuk. Just so wrong that feeling. Not had thrush through all this trying thank god...just felt like I've had cystitis a few times...now THATS pain!

The link isnt working for me either. And by the way... I LOVE glam nails! Awesome!


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> Yay it worked!! Your ring is lovely. Do you do your nails or do you have them done for you?

Hey babe no i dont do them myself unfortunately, although i wish i could it would save me a fortune lol!! I get them done in Manchester, there are nail salons that i go to where they do all types of nail art & airbrushing etc. I like to change them about each time :winkwink:.

I love my bling hun its my dream ring :cloud9: believe it or not its my 2nd engagement ring :blush: still off my Lee but 4 years after he proposed :rofl:. The first ring i got when he proposed he had picked out himself as he wanted to suprise me when he asked me to marry him i ofcourse screamed "YES" but 2 days later had to admit to him that i wasnt in love with my ring, I know what ur thinking "u complete bitch" but hear me out!! He knew i wanted to spend my whole life with him & in turn would be spending my whole life wearing that ring so we made a pact that when he could afford the ring of my dreams he would buy it for me so 4 years down the line i got my extra special ring & my darling Lee was £4000 worse off :blush:.

He adores it too though & often grabs my hand to kiss it then admires the sparkles for a second i find that cute :hugs:.

Anyway enough about me because to be fair i sound like the biggest material girl ever going & im not like that at all, im sittin here in my pink fleecy pj's with pink ugg boot sliippers hair scrapped back all wet from shower because i cant be arsed blow drying it with not a scrap of makeup on, in a nutshell i look a right state :rofl:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

LOVELY nails!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## cazza22

CJSG1977 said:


> Hahahaa foof and fanjita...I Love It!!! Chris and I always have a joke about this...he hates it being called foof, flower, twinkle, tuppence, poonani.... :haha: So I said what do you want your 3 year old to say...Daddy my vag / minge / pussy hurts, I need a wee....he's like ewwww no!!! Then he starts laughing. He also hates the word willy - so I sit there going...willy willy willy....LOL!
> 
> Bit like canesten pessaries...yuk yuk. Just so wrong that feeling. Not had thrush through all this trying thank god...just felt like I've had cystitis a few times...now THATS pain!
> 
> The link isnt working for me either. And by the way... I LOVE glam nails! Awesome!

Babe the nails are at the top of the page b4 this one :thumbup: just incase you wanted a nosey lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

CJSG1977 said:


> LOVELY nails!!! Gorgeous!

Yay u found them :thumbup: xxxxx Thanks sweet pea xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

That's not bitchy! I picked my own ring... and I'd love an upgrade of the center stone now (though I do love it)! LOL


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> That's not bitchy! I picked my own ring... and I'd love an upgrade of the center stone now (though I do love it)! LOL

C thats why i love u so much meggles ur right on my wave length :thumbup:. I agree in upgrades my mum does too hahaha like mother like daughter n all that, & if that old wives tale is true then my Lee is in shit street because my dad gets walked all over :rofl: xxxxxxxx


----------



## sequeena

I picked my ring too! Sean didn't trust himself to pick it out :lol:


----------



## cazza22

sequeena said:


> I picked my ring too! Sean didn't trust himself to pick it out :lol:

See it just works out better that way & they dont waste £$£$£$£$'s on the 1st ring that they get wrong :haha:


----------



## sequeena

cazza22 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I picked my ring too! Sean didn't trust himself to pick it out :lol:
> 
> See it just works out better that way & they dont waste £$£$£$£$'s on the 1st ring that they get wrong :haha:Click to expand...

Exactly!

This is the ring I picked (sorry for the crap quality). You won't guess how much it cost :lol:
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Picture0014.jpg?t=1287007771


----------



## Megg33k

You wouldn't guess what mine cost either! :haha:


----------



## cazza22

Gorgeous sequeena xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

well you couldn't guess mine either, since I DON'T HAVE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## sequeena

Hey girlies I have a litre tub of this;
https://twoscoopsicecream.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/mackies.jpg

I am in heaven!!


----------



## LucyJ

Steve and I choose my ring together he didnt feel confident to choose it without me so we made a day of it and it was lovely. Finally found my ring in the last shop we went into it is gorgeous even if I do say so myself. It was from a independent jewelers a husband and wife team he designed and made the rings and she ran the business. It was over budget but it was the ring so steve said I had to have it!

This is my ring second picture is with my wedding ring which we had made:
 



Attached Files:







03012008942.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3









09022008005.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous rings! I'll post mine... Hold a tick! :)


----------



## Megg33k

There she is! :cloud9: The engagement ring was just the marquise in the center with the channel set rounds down the sides. The 2 rounds off-setting the marquise is the wedding band that I designed and had specially made as a guard for my ring! 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5079182839_340044fc7f.jpg

Cost:

Spoiler
I actually found it at a pawn shop... They had no idea what it was actually worth... Its all real and appraises for a good sum, had it checked immediately... $250! :yipee:


----------



## msarkozi

beautiful rings


----------



## sequeena

Megg that's gorgeous!

Mine cost:


Spoiler
£40/$63 :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

the ring Gord had picked out for me was $7,000!!!! told him he was fucking crazy!!! I'd feel guilty if he had actually gotten it for me....down payment on it went to total waste!!!


----------



## sequeena

Dear God!!!

Sean had been looking at a £300 ring but I'm just not that into flashy stuff...


----------



## msarkozi

it was a canadian diamond, so it made it worth a lot more, and it was 1 carat in the middle, and then stones along each side...it was beautiful for sure, but I was feeling like it would have been a little big for me to wear....


----------



## sequeena

msarkozi said:


> it was a canadian diamond, so it made it worth a lot more, and it was 1 carat in the middle, and then stones along each side...it was beautiful for sure, but I was feeling like it would have been a little big for me to wear....

Can you imagine!! I'd be so nervous wearing something so valuable all the time.


----------



## msarkozi

oh I know! I would be scared of wrecking it!


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm feeling all jealous now lol...here is the ring that my husband bought - without me knowing.... I had no idea he was going to propose but he still spent a bloody fortune on this ring. I dont like overstated jewellery...so I like smaller stones. But he spoiled me with platinum.

The wedding band we picked together...I don't like gold and he doesnt like silver so we got a 2 tone ring.

And can I just say what BEAUTIFUL rings!!!! Money is not the object...it is the sentiment in which the ring is given that counts! I think we all agree on that anyway. Thats what I love about this thread....no materialistic people, all genuine at heart!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0124.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0118.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sequeena

Here are the other 2 rings that Sean got me. He picked them out himself! Not a great pic sorry. One of the rings has 4 stones in a row and the other says I love you

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Picture0015.jpg?t=1287023889


----------



## sequeena

Oh god. I just realised I'm not wearing a bra, I've got a tiptop hanging out of my mouth and you can see my newest (scabbing ugh) scar.

I am a classy bird.


----------



## Allie84

Beautiful bling ladies!! :) It truly isn't about the cost but sentiment and what it represents...and everyone's is so pretty!

I tried taking a photo of mine but I'm lying in a dark room. Suffice to say it's small but lovely for what it represents. I know I use the poor student excuse all the time but it was true. :haha: We don't even have wedding bands yet...we used £5 silver rings at the ceremony but as it wasn't real gold it turned quickly and looked ridiculously cheap next to real gold on the engagement ring. We're thinking for our 10th anniversary we'll get bands! 

Cazz, those are some lovely lines you've got going on there!!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!!! I am sat reading this rather then getting ready for work which is no doubt going to mean i have to rush round like a headless chicken in about 5 mins!!!!

Cazz - Loving the nails and those dark lines :) . Never got on with fake long nails mine are always short.

Loving all the rings as well! We also picked a ring together but we were both students and only 18 so it was £90 from a local jewller. When it came to the wedding ring though we splashed out and got some hand made bands from a native american designer in Vancouver. I loved his work and adore the north west coast art work anyway so we had to have them. Mine is a wolf with a sapphire eye as i have blue eyes and DH had a bear with a sapphire eye both in white gold. I like the meaning behind them and the fact they are so unquie even if it means i cant wear my engagement ring as well. Here is a link to his website:

https://www.davidneel.com/


----------



## vickyd

Busy Bess the lot of you!! I feel soooo left out....

Hoping, please try and relax hun...My numbers were shittier than yours! I started at 5 weeks at 220! Its the doubling that matters!

Sass WooHoo!!!!! Such beuties those numbers!!!

Cazz, please stop wasting money on tests!!! Think about putting that money into a lovely manicure instead!

Hearty best of luck today with the FS, I cant tell you how hard im praying for you babes...

Luce seems like youre doing better hun... Youre a true fighter!

Nato good luck with the cough medicine, careful you dont get addicted lol!

You are all a bunch of picky eaters arent ya? I eat everything! Calliflower, broccoli, veal heart, muchrooms, goats intestines wrapped around its liver, heart, lungs basically every organ!!!!! There is no food i wont eat at least once!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i am LOVING all this bling!!! nails, diamonds, sapphires - cor!!!!!

Caz you are so damned disco it hurts. and how young do everyones hands look. i am a right dried up old crone. 

i wanted an emerald engagement ring and gave my husband strict instructions that if he ever proposed i wanted in on the ring. He then went behind my back and got a ring made up that he designed himself (well picked the stone and setting) which was prob for the best because emeralds are supposed to be bad luck and i dont need any more of that. I have quite enough bad luck thank you very much

they look proper battered in this photo, like I'm a welder and wear my jewellery at work or somert.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0007.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## NatoPMT

Lots of love to Lucy and Hoping today

Good luck to cesca and hearty!!


----------



## Razcox

Ok so i am trying really hard not to get excited (and failing i might add) as i have been looking at the chart from when i got my :bfp: in feb/march. Well on 4DPO i had a dip in temps to around 36.8/7 and then on 5DPO it shot back up to 37. This cycle i had a dip on 4DPO to 36.8 then it went up a bit on 5DPO and now shot up to 37 on 6DPO . . . LOL just read that and it seems so silly to be getting excited about it :wacko:

Hoping - Sorry missed you before. Good luck with your bloods and scan i have to say the numbers have been going in the right directing so you may just be less far along then thought :flower:

ETA -Good luck to lucy today to, will be sending a little prayer to any gods or goddess' who happen to be listening for you xxx Here is a little prayer to Brighid a celtic goddess of fertility and childbirth:

Bride of the earth, 
sister of the faeries,
daughter of the Tuatha de Danaan, 
keeper of the eternal flame.
In autumn, the nights began to lengthen,
and the days grew shorter,
as the earth went to sleep.
Now, Brighid stokes her fire,
burning flames in the hearth,
bringing light back to us once more.
Winter is brief, but life is forever.
Brighid makes it so.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha Raz, i've gotten excited over way less than that. 

eyes crossed for you - when have you decided to test??


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My husband bought my engagement ring from the high street and then I found an amazing jeweller to build my wedding ring around it.

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/Weddingrings005.jpg

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/Weddingrings004.jpg

I love them, although they're quite thick and my skin gets really irritated underneath.

Leaving for hospital in 30 mins. I feel sick and my husband has the most upset tummy, bless him. Wish us luck xxxx


----------



## Razcox

prgirl_cesca - Good luck! Is it for a scan? If so we will want some pictures xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Cesca, report straight back if you can - hope its an amazing experience!!! good luck


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> haha Raz, i've gotten excited over way less than that.
> 
> eyes crossed for you - when have you decided to test??

Well i was going to wait until the 23rd which will be the day after AF is due but now i dont think i am going to be able to wait that long!! i am 12DPO on wednesday so i think i may use one of my IC's then . .


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca thinking of you today hope all goes well with your scan massive :hugs: to you both.

Hearty thinking of you hope your appointment goes well. :hugs:

Hoping thinking of you I hope you get fantastic results from your bloods. :hugs:

Thanks girls.

Vicky I just feel like I'm in a bit of limbo I dont know how to feel sometimes I'm crying other times I'm hopefully I guess I'm not giving up on my little one just yet but trying to be realistic. I am so cold as well just cant seem to get warm a physical reaction to what I'm going through I figure.

Had the scan had to have an internal done now in a lot of pain from it she really twisted it and moved it left right and centre and anywhere else for that matter. She said there is a sac there with a little embryo which is measureing 3-4mm, she said to us the chances us it is a missed miscarriage but they cant say 100% it could be just my dates being a bit off so we have to go back in a weeks time for another scan which is next thursday at 8:30am. I feel so confused she said the chances are it is a miscarriage but they have to be sure, had two student dr's in with us as well. It's going to be a hellish week just want to sleep for a week.


----------



## Sparkly

Good luck with your scans today ladies, thinking of you both :hugs:

As we're exchanging blingage I'm attaching a piccie I just took, please excuse the fat, wrinkly old lady hands, and chipped nail polish :blush: all your rings look so new and shiny, mine are 15 years old, and despite us re-newing our vows last year, I still didn't want new ones....I never want new ones!! I was never proposed to btw.....however when I complained about that, he now removes my rings, on our wedding anniversary every year and proposes to me :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Piccie didn't load, not sure why, i'll try again



It still won't do it boo hissss :(


----------



## vickyd

Luce i dont think anything i can say will make this week any easier.....Its good that they are not rushing into anything cause you never know babes! We are here for you for you for anything you might need!


----------



## NatoPMT

oh Luce, the internal scan is horrible, espec when they are doing that and trying to find out whats going on. You will have a physical reaction to it, there's so much fear and emotion that its really going to take it out of you. All we can do now is will your little one to get bigger

When we were talking about the angels i looked for cazza's link and saw this:

*There is a Jewish proverb that says: "Over every blade of grass there is an Angel whispering, "Grow, grow!"*

one day at a time now poppet x


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly, i wanna see your sparkler

is the pic too big? resize and try again, gimme


----------



## jonnanne3

I am not normally on here, but I was looking around and I saw your rings and btw, they are all BEAUTIFUL! But I noticed Megg's diamond looked a lot like mine! I will post a pic too. I got mine on ebay and it appraised for a LOT more than we paid for it. We got the diamond and the band (not 2 bands, the other band my hubby got for Valentines day for me after) we paid $500 for both! Lovely rings ladies!
 



Attached Files:







rings 12-25-08.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









rings 12-25-08 2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh thanks for posting your bling jonnanne - gorgeous!!

i have noticed a few people lurk quite frequently - come and say hello, i dares ya. That said, i am not the best person to have front of house welcoming new people, i crumble under the pressure 

I have decided to up my EPO from 2000mg to 3000mg per day. alongside the SMEP (starts today!!), cough medicine, soft cups which are waiting for me to collect at the PO.

i am supposed to be doing college work and i am actually googling 'max dose of EPO'. I am going to get in trouble.


----------



## Jaymes

Only because I adore my ring...

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5081030236_9ab3452489_m.jpg


----------



## Dazed

Just stopping in to say Hi :hi:
Lovely rings ladies!!
Hope everyone is doing well or at least OK.


----------



## NatoPMT

How do Dazed. 

Jaymes, thats lush - is it modern? looks a bit victorian to mine untrained eyes


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I am LOVING the rings! They're all so pretty!!! :happydance:

Lucy - I waited a week to find out for sure, and I'm still grateful that I did! I would never have forgiven myself if I wasn't certain! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

I think it was a bit of a shock to us we expected them to say that we were having a miscarriage so when she said she couldnt be sure and wanted to do another scan in a week it through as a bit but I am glad at least then we will know for sure 100% wouldnt want a what if situation. The lady was lovely guess now its a waiting game and praying for a miracle.

Nato I love that proverb I think I will be saying that alot in the week to come. Good luck with the start of your smep!!


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone.. am feeling a bit blue, just got my results back from the hcg test, I am 4 weeks, 3 days and they are only 37 iu/l, which my gp was unable to interpret! I told him i pretty much thought that means not pregnant, even though my digi is still coming up 1-2 and the cheapie sticks I'm doing are getting progressively darker. He wants me to have another blood test tomorrow, but I'm due to have my intralipid IV then (for the NK cells) so I'm just so confused. I don't really want to put myself through 3 hours of a drip if I'm clearly losing this pregnancy.

Surely they should be higher than that? Be honest, I'm more than convinced this is over anyway, so I don't mind.

I'm waiting to hear back from my specialist, but I'm thinking if I stop the progrestrone supplements I will probably start to bleed, that's what happened last time, I only bled 2 days after coming off them.

I'm going to go back and catch up on the thread now.... hopefully you girls will cheer me up. Martin is at work and I haven't got the heart to call and tell him, he is going to be devastated.

I'm just fucked off really..... this can't even have anything to do with the nk cells, it's more to do with my bloody old eggs and i'm just so fed up with it..... I just want to give up now.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Back from scan! We have a lovely little wriggly baby in there!

YAY!

Very emotional and over the moon, it was so cute and so active it was amazing the difference between the last scan and this. Can't quite believe it. We've gone round and told all of my husbands family now which was amazing as apart from his parents none of them knew!

Will post a picture when I can scan it. Off to milton keynes now to see my parents xxxxx


P.S. I can't thank you all enough for your support so far. I know we've got ages to go yet but to get to this point alone is such an achievement and I couldn't have stayed sane without you.


----------



## Razcox

prgirl_cesca said:


> Back from scan! We have a lovely little wriggly baby in there!
> 
> YAY!
> 
> Very emotional and over the moon, it was so cute and so active it was amazing the difference between the last scan and this. Can't quite believe it. We've gone round and told all of my husbands family now which was amazing as apart from his parents none of them knew!
> 
> Will post a picture when I can scan it. Off to milton keynes now to see my parents xxxxx
> 
> 
> P.S. I can't thank you all enough for your support so far. I know we've got ages to go yet but to get to this point alone is such an achievement and I couldn't have stayed sane without you.


Woo hooo :happydance: thats great news and maybe time for a ticker now :)


----------



## Razcox

MinnieMone said:


> Hi everyone.. am feeling a bit blue, just got my results back from the hcg test, I am 4 weeks, 3 days and they are only 37 iu/l, which my gp was unable to interpret! I told him i pretty much thought that means not pregnant, even though my digi is still coming up 1-2 and the cheapie sticks I'm doing are getting progressively darker. He wants me to have another blood test tomorrow, but I'm due to have my intralipid IV then (for the NK cells) so I'm just so confused. I don't really want to put myself through 3 hours of a drip if I'm clearly losing this pregnancy.
> 
> Surely they should be higher than that? Be honest, I'm more than convinced this is over anyway, so I don't mind.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back from my specialist, but I'm thinking if I stop the progrestrone supplements I will probably start to bleed, that's what happened last time, I only bled 2 days after coming off them.
> 
> I'm going to go back and catch up on the thread now.... hopefully you girls will cheer me up. Martin is at work and I haven't got the heart to call and tell him, he is going to be devastated.
> 
> I'm just fucked off really..... this can't even have anything to do with the nk cells, it's more to do with my bloody old eggs and i'm just so fed up with it..... I just want to give up now.

I'm sorry hun i dont know much about numbers to help but wanted to send lots of :hugs: for what you are going through. I'm sure the mighty Megg will be on soon to offer some more practical advice xxx


----------



## vickyd

Mone i know how you feel hun, not too long ago i was freaking out with my low numbers as well....Once again at 5 weeks mine were 200...Keep in mind that its the doubling that matters. When i got my first numbers i called three doctors. My doctor told me that the first set of numbers only confirm pregnancy and to wait for the next set before making any conclusion. The second one told me im having a chemical and the third confirmed the first. PLEASE wait for the repeat before loosing all hope.


----------



## vickyd

Cesca WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieMone

thanks Vicky, I think I just know really, the dr was just so bloody useless. I've cancelled my IV for tomorrow. It's £300 and I can't afford that kind of money, we already lost £300 a few months back when I'd booked it then miscarried the morning before and they wouldn't refund my money. *******s.

I didn't even think 37 iu means pregnant, but why would my lines be so dark?

Anyway I've had 3 cigs now and I'm off to buy another packet. I don't care anymore, useless bloody body, crappy eggs, what's the point of getting pregnant what seems like every fucking other month and this happening over and over. 

sorry for having such a moan, I'm just so tired of it all, tired of hoping and getting excited then just being crushed over and over again.

Right enough of the self pity, I've got to pull myself together


----------



## vickyd

Anything above 15 is a positive pregnancy test. Its ok to feel sick and tired....We all know to well the feeling of uselesness and just being fed up! Dont feel bad for smoking, i did till my 7 week scan and my doc said its ok really.
Hang in there babes...


----------



## MinnieMone

Thanks Vicky, I'm going to try.... x


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone my lovely, have a look at this link i posted last night:

https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

if you are 4 weeks 3 days, that makes you 17 days after LH surge? hopefully ive got that right, if so, the low for your stage is 17 IU, your sticks are getting darker, do NOT give up yet. There's no reason to, you are much earlier than everyone else and your numbers can add up. Your specialist would have said if that meant your pregnancy wasnt viable. 

Cecsa - yeay yeay yeay yeay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

do a little dance, make a little noise


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - congrats hun!! are you ready for a ticker yet??? 

Lucy - I am so glad you are going to have another scan next week to make sure one way or another. I am praying for you!

Mone - hang in there! 

I don't really remember anything else I ready now, as you guys are way too chatty while I'm sleeping!!! :) 

I love all the rings!! they are gorgeous!!! My mom and dad got married when mom was 17 and dad was 18 in a month's time (she was pregnant with my brother)....being that they were so young and only in high school, the only ring my mom ever had for a wedding ring was her promise ring that dad had given her. For their 25th wedding anniversary (6 yrs ago), my dad surprised my mom with a polar diamond 1 carat ring!!! (these are worth approx $25,000)..... it's absolutely beautiful (and it will also be mine one day!).....it might have taken 25 years, but she got a gorgeous wedding ring! my dad was so proud of it, and I had to drive him to pick it up and he was beaming when he showed it to me......it's always amazed me that my parents are still married after 31 years now, especially since most marriages that happen because of being pregnant don't work out.


----------



## heart tree

Morning/afternoon all.

I had a little word with the angels yesterday. I asked them specifically to look over Lucy and Hoping but also added a little something for the rest of us too. I told them I would look for a sign and I saw one. I tried to get a picture of it, but I was on the bus. Im going to drive back to it today and get a better picture. When I post the picture Ill share the story.

Lucy, like Megg, I also was given some hope with my second pregnancy. I was about to get a D&C and they did a scan right before and saw something hopeful. They decided to have me wait a week. I made them wait two (because I didnt want to go in on New Years Eve). Even though the result wasnt good, Ive never regretted waiting. It was a difficult wait, but it gave me peace. Im hoping your outcome is better. Ive definitely read other women who have been in this situation and the pregnancy was viable at their next scan. 

Hoping, how are you? I agree with everyone, it is the doubling of numbers that counts. 

Mone, I agree with Vicky and Nato. There is still hope for this one and it is not time to give up yet. Get your bloods done again and see if they rise. Im putting in a word to the angels for you too. 

Love the rings ladies. Ill get a piccy of mine up soon. Mine looks nothing like a wedding ring. As much as I love to look at diamonds, Im not a diamond girl. Raz, I really want to see yours. I have a passion for Native American art and symbology.

Cecsca, that is awesome news!!! You must be over the moon right now!

Nato, I took 3,000 mgs of EPO when I was taking it. Everything I read said that amount was safe. Im still alive to tell the tale.

Well Im getting ready for my appointment. It is in 4.5 hours. I dont know what to expect really. Part of me is just expecting more of the same. Well see.


----------



## msarkozi

good luck Hearty - thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for that Heart Tree:hugs: I guess there is always room for a miracle but so far it is not looking too great- 3w6d hcg 108, 5w5d hcg 550 (definitely not doubling). I had my blood drawn this morning so I will get the results today. I would love for this to turn into a viable pregnancy... if not I just hoping it is not ectopic. if it doesnt end well at least it happened early on.

You mentioned that you like Native American art? I am Native American and I actually grew up on an Indian reservation in New Mexico. My parents and my mom's side of the family all still live there so we visit often. I have a ton of jewlery passed down to me from my great grandparents and grandparents. My family also paints pottery:thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

Hoping - think positive thoughts hun! when will you have the results back? I hope they are great numbers!

That is awesome....I find the Native Americans do beautiful crafts. There is a Dene Tha reserve abotu 50 km outside of where I live, and they always come into town and sell us stuff. I have a couple of moose tuftings that I need to get framed! I think the art is pretty inspiring.


----------



## NatoPMT

Cant wait to hear your story hearty!! I didn't take my pic myself, i googled the name of the house, the train was going too fast to take photos. When i saw my sign, both times it was gone within 2 seconds - which is also why it makes it so unusual that i actually saw it. Cant wait to hear what the fs says too, i hope she's got some new ideas

I read for EPO it should be between 1500 - 3000 max too, i was on 2000mg so i am taking it to the limit now. I only have 2 months to meet the angels deadlines. 

Im not really about the diamonds either, but now i have one, it sparkles so much that i stare at it for minutes at a time. I also make prisms with it. 

On honeymoon in Brazil, my husband bought me a smoky quartz and got it set into a necklace for my birthday, its my most favourite non living thing in the world i think. Its like a bit of the 1970's in the 2010's. Ive posted a pic in the spirit of posting jewellery pics

Hoping - how long till you get your results? fx extremely tightly. 

Can you post us some pics of your jewellery and pottery? Id love to see
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0008.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hoping:)

I am hoping to have my results by noon (in about 2 hours). If not by then my doc promised she would have them by 5pm. 

I'm at work right now but I can post some jewlery/pottery pics when I get home:thumbup:

Good luck at your appt heart tree!


----------



## NatoPMT

msarkozi said:


> I have a couple of moose tuftings that I need to get framed! I think the art is pretty inspiring.

excuse my ignorance, but what on earth is a moose tufting?? im boggling in my mind right now


----------



## yogi77

Nice bling ladies!!! Nato I have to admit I'm drooling over yours I LOVE it! 

Lucy, I'm thinking of you and FX for a little miracle. I can only imagine how hard this week will be for you :hugs:

Mone hang in there, that doesn't mean it's over yet and I'm sorry your doctor was so useless. I know that feeling.

Cesca, congrats and can't wait to see the scan pic!

Hoping, FX for you that your results come back with some good news!

Hearty good luck at your appt today!

Just thought I'd add a couple pics of my engagement ring and our bands (the picture of both of our rings was taken on our wedding day by our photographer)...DH picked out the engagement ring himself and I absolutely love it, perfect choice.


----------



## msarkozi

NatoPMT said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> I have a couple of moose tuftings that I need to get framed! I think the art is pretty inspiring.
> 
> excuse my ignorance, but what on earth is a moose tufting?? im boggling in my mind right nowClick to expand...

it's a piece of art created on a felt background...and then the picture is made out of moose hair. I believe they dye the hair different colors....The two I have are different flowers. I wonder if I can google it to get a picture to show you?!


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - look at this website

https://www.bearclawgallery.com/GiftCategories.aspx?GiftCategoryID=6


----------



## NatoPMT

that diamond is so perfect yogi. how do they look so perfect and sparkly. they are just carbon.

lets hope they get the results back to you asap Hoping, its 5.15pm here, so by my 10pm at the latest. Hang on in there.


----------



## NatoPMT

wow, thats ace mel!! ive never seen anything like that, i didnt know it existed. Theres something really comforting and 'round' about it.


----------



## msarkozi

they are very nice indeed! we get some really neat art from the natives here....I used to have a pair of moccasins (sp?) when I was younger and I loved them! They weren't the fake kind either, as they had the smell to them! Most people can't stand the smell, but I liked it, especially since they were the real deal


----------



## yogi77

I'm going away tomorrow to Mt Washington for the weekend for a girlfriends stagette! We just found out where we are staying, I am so excited!! 

https://www.mtwashingtonguesthouse.com/index.html

Wine and hot tub for me?!? I think so!!!


----------



## msarkozi

nice!!! hope you have a great time Yogi! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca oh my god that is fantastic news I am so so happy for you :happydance::happydance: I want to come over and give you and your little one a bit :hugs:

Hearty really hope your appointment goes well. Thank you for asking the angels cant wait to hear your story.

Minnie dont give up hope its a good sign that your tests keep getting darker I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Nato I love your necklace its beautiful and love all the rings.

I have to say I am a bit of a diamond girl well anything with a sparkle I'm dreadful for watching my engagment ring sparkle especially in certain lights I keeping hinting to steve that I need a pair of sapphire and diamond earrings to match my ring :haha: he doesnt seem to have taken the hint yet!!

Well I've done nothing today steve's been looking after to me and I've slept for about 2 hours this afternoon which means I may not sleep tonight but think my body needed it. He's back to work tomorrow so I'll be on my own but have a few things to do tomorrow so will try and keep busy.


----------



## Allie84

hoping, thinking of you and hope you get good results today.

hearty, thinking of you too and good luck at the fs.

luce, you are in my prayers and i am hoping for a miracle for you and that the next week goes by quickly.

mone, sorry about your levels, thinking of you, too. 

congrats, Cesca, that is truly wonderful!!!! 

:hugs: to all


----------



## LucyJ

yogi that looks beautiful and so relaxing hope you have a fantastic time.


----------



## yogi77

thanks lucy! not sure how relaxing a stagette weekend will be, but definitely a lot of fun!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello girls hope your all doing well!

Cesca I just have to do a little dance just for you :dance: Thats awesome, cant wait to see the pics!

Minnie...please dont worry! Those numbers definitely confirm pregnancy, you are still SO early! As everyone has said, its the doubling thats important.

Lucy darling big snuggly hug your way, hope your ok.

Have a lovely time Yogi!! I'm envious...would love a break right now.

These rings are just B E AUTIFUL!!!!!

Hoping, you'll be fine darling!!

I am looking forward to hearing about the appointments today! I have mine in less than 2 weeks and I am so nervous. I couldnt bear it if they said they couldnt do anything for me...or tell I will carry to term on my own one day. God the frustration. I still dont know if I ovulated... :cry: my temp went up .1 degree for my waking temp. I had a nap this afternoon and my temp went up to 98.7!!!! So I am hoping that when I wake in the morning it is still high. At least I'll know I ovulated but I KNOW I wont be lucky this month...any egg that spends 7 days trying to release after it was meant too is hardly going to be viable. Just hope that my period will have come and gone by my appointment on the 26th...doesnt give me long.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## msarkozi

Hoping - any news on the results yet?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thanks girls!

Here it is:

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/babybethell1.jpg

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/babybethell2.jpg

I have made them clickable links incase people don't want to see them, which I totally understand why.

Still over the moon!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca what fantastic pic's lovely, you must be so happy :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> Hi everyone.. am feeling a bit blue, just got my results back from the hcg test, I am 4 weeks, 3 days and they are only 37 iu/l, which my gp was unable to interpret! I told him i pretty much thought that means not pregnant, even though my digi is still coming up 1-2 and the cheapie sticks I'm doing are getting progressively darker. He wants me to have another blood test tomorrow, but I'm due to have my intralipid IV then (for the NK cells) so I'm just so confused. I don't really want to put myself through 3 hours of a drip if I'm clearly losing this pregnancy.
> 
> Surely they should be higher than that? Be honest, I'm more than convinced this is over anyway, so I don't mind.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back from my specialist, but I'm thinking if I stop the progrestrone supplements I will probably start to bleed, that's what happened last time, I only bled 2 days after coming off them.
> 
> I'm going to go back and catch up on the thread now.... hopefully you girls will cheer me up. Martin is at work and I haven't got the heart to call and tell him, he is going to be devastated.
> 
> I'm just fucked off really..... this can't even have anything to do with the nk cells, it's more to do with my bloody old eggs and i'm just so fed up with it..... I just want to give up now.

37 is TOTALLY pregnant! That's rubbish for him to not know!!! Anything over 5 is "borderline pregnant" and anything over 10 is "PREGNANT!!!" Rising is the main thing you're looking for! Don't you dare give up yet! :hugs:



prgirl_cesca said:


> Back from scan! We have a lovely little wriggly baby in there!
> 
> YAY!
> 
> Very emotional and over the moon, it was so cute and so active it was amazing the difference between the last scan and this. Can't quite believe it. We've gone round and told all of my husbands family now which was amazing as apart from his parents none of them knew!
> 
> Will post a picture when I can scan it. Off to milton keynes now to see my parents xxxxx
> 
> 
> P.S. I can't thank you all enough for your support so far. I know we've got ages to go yet but to get to this point alone is such an achievement and I couldn't have stayed sane without you.

I'm SO excited for you! I saw the pics in PAL and was quite :wohoo: about it... but I refrained from commenting because I'm SO gutted for Jenny! I've known her about a year... and my heart is broken for her! I just wanted you to know I didn't snub you... I just couldn't bring myself to celebrate in there! I was sobbing already!



vickyd said:


> Anything above 15 is a positive pregnancy test. Its ok to feel sick and tired....We all know to well the feeling of uselesness and just being fed up! Dont feel bad for smoking, i did till my 7 week scan and my doc said its ok really.
> Hang in there babes...

Actually, anything above 10! :)



NatoPMT said:


> Cant wait to hear your story hearty!! I didn't take my pic myself, i googled the name of the house, the train was going too fast to take photos. When i saw my sign, both times it was gone within 2 seconds - which is also why it makes it so unusual that i actually saw it. Cant wait to hear what the fs says too, i hope she's got some new ideas
> 
> I read for EPO it should be between 1500 - 3000 max too, i was on 2000mg so i am taking it to the limit now. I only have 2 months to meet the angels deadlines.
> 
> Im not really about the diamonds either, but now i have one, it sparkles so much that i stare at it for minutes at a time. I also make prisms with it.
> 
> On honeymoon in Brazil, my husband bought me a smoky quartz and got it set into a necklace for my birthday, its my most favourite non living thing in the world i think. Its like a bit of the 1970's in the 2010's. Ive posted a pic in the spirit of posting jewellery pics
> 
> Hoping - how long till you get your results? fx extremely tightly.
> 
> Can you post us some pics of your jewellery and pottery? Id love to see

My god... That diamond... *drool* Is it as big as it looks? I'm SO jealous! 



msarkozi said:


> they are very nice indeed! we get some really neat art from the natives here....I used to have a pair of moccasins (sp?) when I was younger and I loved them! They weren't the fake kind either, as they had the smell to them! Most people can't stand the smell, but I liked it, especially since they were the real deal

Those are really pretty! :thumbup:



yogi77 said:


> I'm going away tomorrow to Mt Washington for the weekend for a girlfriends stagette! We just found out where we are staying, I am so excited!!
> 
> https://www.mtwashingtonguesthouse.com/index.html
> 
> Wine and hot tub for me?!? I think so!!!

Mmm hmmm! Enjoy, honey!



prgirl_cesca said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/babybethell1.jpg
> 
> https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/babybethell2.jpg
> 
> I have made them clickable links incase people don't want to see them, which I totally understand why.
> 
> Still over the moon!!!

I looked again! So cute! And, I nearly typed "He is so cute"... Maybe a sign?


AFM... I had my first blood draw this morning for the pre-IVF stuff and picked up/started taking my birth control this afternoon! 

I just got off the phone with the pharmacy in Chicago that handles all my meds! My meds came to over $3000 or £1877. I'm $211.00 or £132.00! :happydance: I'll receive the whole kit tomorrow! I'm pretty sure this will require a photo! :haha: Its Lupron, Follistim, Novarel, Z-Pak, a steroid (can't remember the name), and some others too I think... plus needles and everything! It'll be ridiculous... and daunting! I'll post pics and the packing slip tomorrow! I can't imagine how anyone pays for this without insurance! :nope:

I'll have a "fluid ultrasound" on Monday morning to map my uterus and tubes for future egg collection, Kevin's has blood work to do Monday morning as well... and we'll just go ahead and do our "calendar review" meeting after the bloods and u/s... Its where they sit us down and give us a color-coded calendar with all the steps and when they'll happen! :yipee:


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - beautiful pictures! 

good luck Meggles!


----------



## hoping:)

No results yet:dohh: I called and left a message for my doc...


----------



## msarkozi

I seen you were the last to reply and so I was hurried to look and see increased numbers! Damn doctors and making you wait!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Damn it! Don't they know we're waiting?


----------



## CJSG1977

My god Megg you'll be 90% meds and 10% Megg :rofl: I am SO excited for you. A little porky pie lie today is ok. The important thing is that you are on thos journey this time!!! And not having to wait.

Cesca!!!!! :dance: :dance: I have to say I had a little cry. Not sure if thats just the beauty of it or my heart panging for the same. Bit of both maybe.

The spoiler didnt work so I removed it....


----------



## Megg33k

The spoiler didn't work, so you removed what? I'm confused! :(


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL sorry Megg...wasnt sure if someone would read it before I had the chance to delete it... I'm a bit down. Put something in a spoiler. How do I create a journal babe?? I need somewhere to put my thoughts. x


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> LOL sorry Megg...wasnt sure if someone would read it before I had the chance to delete it... I'm a bit down. Put something in a spoiler. How do I create a journal babe?? I need somewhere to put my thoughts. x

Aww! I do want to read! :( Cant' support you if we don't know what's happening in your head!

You go here: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/ and click "New Thread" in the top left (purple button)... Then, the "Title" of your post becomes the name of your journal and you just type! :)


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks babe. I really appreciate that. I am just so down. Dont know why.... Been funny all day. Really weepy. I've had dizzy spells all day... been trembling. So tired and down. Think its cause I have been in so much pain with my body trying to ovulate. I have an appointment with the nurse tomorrow for an asthma check, getting thyroid and progesterone checked too. I am going to book in and see the gp for an abdomenal exam cause I am in so much pain. So there is a chance I'll get referred straight to gynae, thats what they normally do.


----------



## Megg33k

Getting checked would be good! :hugs: Please post a journal link when its up! I want to stalk! :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Yogi that looks like so much fun! 

Megg, glad it's getting started!

CJ, sorry you're feeling down. :hugs:

Cesca, what beautiful scan pics!!! :dance:

Any word on hoping and Hearty?


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, I'm back from my doctor's appointment. She was really wonderful. She consulted with me for 1.5 hours! She made all sorts of faces when I told her what the last doctor said. She said adenomyosis is very hard to diagnose and she wasn't 100% convinced that I had it. She did an ultrasound and saw some issues with my uterus. She said she couldn't completely rule it out either. Unfortunately, the hospital that I had my MRI done at didn't send over the MRI pictures for her to look at, so she was just basing it on the ultrasound she was doing. 

She counted my follicles and saw 15. She said for my age it was above average. But, she said I was no where near close to ovulating and I'm on CD 19 right now. I pretty much knew this already, but it sucked to hear. I thought I was getting close because my OPK's are almost positive yesterday and today. The good news is she said I'm no where close to menopause. This is great news as all the women on my mother's side went through it at 39 and 40. As I just turned 36, I was feeling anxious about that. 

She said she thinks there is a good chance I'll carry a baby to term, but it is going to be a numbers game for me, like rolling the dice. She offered 2 options. One was to try Clomid or Letrozole to bring ovulation forward. She does think that my late Ov could be a reason for my mcs. The second was to go on Lupron for 4 months to induce menopause. This in turn "shuts off" all of the hormone production and can "shut off" the hormones that are activating the adenomyosis. The theory is that once you go off Lupron and then try to get pregnant, the adeno isn't as active and pregnancy can be achieved.

Most women do the Lupron route because they are infertile from adeno and/or endometriosis. Obviously that isn't my issue. So, I decided to go for the letrozole. She advised that we shouldn't ttc this cycle just in case. Once I get my period, I'm going on letrozole for 5 days in hopes that I will Ov on CD14 or so. 

She said IF I miscarry again, she wants genetic tests done. If the tissue has no genetic issues then chances are the adeno (or whatever is in my uterine wall) is causing the mc. At that point we might have to consider a surrogate. If there are genetic abnormalities, then we keep trying naturally, since this is one of the most common reasons for mc, especially as we age. If I have trouble conceiving, then we'll probably look at IVF. Tim asked her how much IVF was. He had it in his head that it was $35,000. When she told him it was $12,00 he was pleasantly surprised oddly enough! 

She said if we are willing to take a risk of another mc, then she really thinks we will be successful at some point. She was looking at it statistically and she stressed that it really was just a numbers game. 

One of the last things she said to me was that she was really hopeful about me having a baby. She said the idea of a surrogate wouldn't have even crossed her mind at this point.

So, I'm doing a cautious happy dance. I at least feel like I have a plan. I wish I didn't have to miss this cycle, but I'd rather do that then get pregnant with a late Ov and mc again. Her goal is to get me pregnant in the next 3 - 4 months. I can live with that goal! 

Sorry so long. I'll go read what's happening with everyone else now. 

xoxo


----------



## CJSG1977

Heart that great!!! It sounds like your specialist is focussed about your needs and what you can achieve!! Much better than being told something negative. I cant wait to hear how it all pans out for you chickedy. Time will fly and you will be trying again before you know it. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

great news Hearty! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh hearty, that's wonderful!!! :hugs:

What is the difference between Letrozole and Clomid and why did you choose the former?

I'm starting soy tomorrow-CD3-and am taking it for 3 days in hopes it will bring my ov forward as well.


----------



## CJSG1977

I have posted the link for my journal in my sig now... bear in mind I am a bit down so its rather factual and not so much roses today... I just had to let out some emotion. I hate when I am angry at the world...cause truthfully I have been the happiest I have been in ages!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Yay for a plan heart tree:happydance: I am getting referred to a specialist if things don't turn out well this time. They offered to refer us after we lost the twins but I wanted to try one more time on my own... hopefully they can figure out what is wrong besides me having MTHFR.

So I'm a little annoyed that they didn't call with my results. The receptionist said they were really busy today so I should expect a call tomorrow morning:dohh: I hate the waiting... I just want to know so I can get on with what I need to do


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. Allie, it is my understanding that letrozole doesn't affect the uterine lining or the cervical mucus like Clomid does. Since I barely produce mucus, she didn't think Clomid was a good idea. Clomid has also shown to be detrimental if you have endometriosis. Since I may have it, we thought letrozole was a better option. From what I've read in the past, I've wanted to try letrozole anyway. I'm just happy she was on board with that plan. 

I did ask her about NK cells. She said there wasn't enough research to prove that they have a direct correlation to recurrent mcs. She said she isn't completely against steroid treatment for NK cells, but she isn't ready to test me for that yet. I'm going to call the other clinic and see if I can get tested for them anyway. I'm ready to come at this fighting. I'm done being passive. This is a fight to the end.


----------



## heart tree

CJ, I'm sorry you are feeling down honey. I totally understand how frustrating it is to have a body that isn't cooperating. I really hope you are given more direction from the new doctor. You've been through too much. Enough is enough. You need answers and you need a baby.

Hoping, damn them for not giving you your results. I'm shocked! After my second mc, I was offered a referral to a specialist. I declined thinking it was just bad luck. After my third mc, I took them up on the offer. I think it is a good idea that you see a specialist if this isn't viable. But, I'm holding the torch of hope for you that this one is a keeper.


----------



## msarkozi

Hoping - that totally sucks that you have to wait until morning!!! I can't wait to find out though! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah Heart...I had a tear then from your last line. I really do need a baby! It sounds daft, but I havent failed at anything in my life. Every job I've excelled at, I've always tried to be the best partner and friend I can be, (and I've also competed as a singer) Just seems I can do everything I want...but not what I truly need...

In relation to hoping and the results... I swear to god if my surgery had told me they were too busy / couldnt give me the results I would have dragged their ass down the phone line. I think my surgery are afraid of me cause I wont take any shit...and make sure they do their job...but I am polite and professional...of course LOL. Make sure they give you answers tomorrow hoping!!!


----------



## heart tree

Well I finally got some pics of our rings. As I've said I'm not a diamond girl. I designed our rings and had them made. I even paid for them! I'm a non traditional kind of girl. Mine is the one with longer posts. That being said, diamonds are very pretty. Tim's mom wanted me to have one of her heirlooms. She gave me this pretty deco period diamond ring when Tim and I got engaged. I wear it on special occasions. 

Yogi I took your idea with the rocks as a background for the rings. 
Hope you don't mind!
 



Attached Files:







294b1c42.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 14









7398a191.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - That's AMAZING! I'm so hopeful for you So much better than the last appointment! :hugs: Gorgeous rings!



Allie84 said:


> Oh hearty, that's wonderful!!! :hugs:
> 
> What is the difference between Letrozole and Clomid and why did you choose the former?
> 
> I'm starting soy tomorrow-CD3-and am taking it for 3 days in hopes it will bring my ov forward as well.

Letrozole also has fewer side effects and is less harsh... Its supposed to work better too!



CJSG1977 said:


> I have posted the link for my journal in my sig now... bear in mind I am a bit down so its rather factual and not so much roses today... I just had to let out some emotion. I hate when I am angry at the world...cause truthfully I have been the happiest I have been in ages!!!

I feel a bit angry at the world today too, but only because birth control induces anger and depression for me. I hate what it does to me... I hope I don't have to be on it for long!


----------



## heart tree

Allie84 said:


> Oh hearty, that's wonderful!!! :hugs:
> 
> What is the difference between Letrozole and Clomid and why did you choose the former?
> 
> I'm starting soy tomorrow-CD3-and am taking it for 3 days in hopes it will bring my ov forward as well.

Allie, why are you only taking soy for 3 days? You should be taking it for 5 days. How much are you taking? It didn't move my Ov forward, but I did get pregnant the first time I used it. Who knows if it was the soy. I hope it works for you!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh hearty, that's wonderful!!! :hugs:
> 
> What is the difference between Letrozole and Clomid and why did you choose the former?
> 
> I'm starting soy tomorrow-CD3-and am taking it for 3 days in hopes it will bring my ov forward as well.
> 
> Allie, why are you only taking soy for 3 days? You should be taking it for 5 days. How much are you taking? It didn't move my Ov forward, but I did get pregnant the first time I used it. Who knows if it was the soy. I hope it works for you!Click to expand...

Good catch! Def 5 days!


----------



## heart tree

God Megg, it seems so counter intuitive that you are on BC pills right now! I realize it is to regulate hormones, but damn! It's great though because you are on your way to your BFP. I can't wait to hear the play by play.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> God Megg, it seems so counter intuitive that you are on BC pills right now! I realize it is to regulate hormones, but damn! It's great though because you are on your way to your BFP. I can't wait to hear the play by play.

Yeah! Birth control and menopause is my first step to having a baby? :shrug: So weird!!! The play by play will be massive! Y'all will be sick of hearing about it! LOL I apologize in advance!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: seems a little odd eh Megg?! who would have thunk it!


----------



## Megg33k

Yep! Birth control and menopause are the first 2 steps toward having a baby! :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, CJ, :hugs: I'm off to read your journal....

hoping, can't believe you didn't get your results. Where in Colorado are you? I'm from there.

Megg, it does seem odd, huh. :shrug: Hope the bc doesn't affect your moods too much!




heart tree said:


> Allie, why are you only taking soy for 3 days? You should be taking it for 5 days. How much are you taking? It didn't move my Ov forward, but I did get pregnant the first time I used it. Who knows if it was the soy. I hope it works for you!

I'm taking 160 mgs for 3 days based on advice from a BnB forum...but if 5 days is better, 5 days it is! Thanks for the heads up. I'm quite nervous to take it...I'm very leary of medication and pretty much avoid anything that messes with my body. But as my bod isn't cooperating on it's own I guess it's time to get over that!

ETA: Went back and re-read and it WAS 5 days...I guess it was just wishful thinking on my part it was only 3 days lol!

Also, I just remembered I have a CBFM. I truly have been in lala land. What is the latest CD I can start that? I'm CD2 right now, but don't have any strips and don't want to wait another 50 days to start using it.


----------



## heart tree

Allie you can start your cbfm anytime before CD 5. I start mine on CD5. If you need advice on how to set it let me know. I think I did 120 mgs of soy from CD 3-7. I didn't have any side effects. I think it will be fine for you. I hope it does the trick for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Birth control side effects are actually in full swing already! Angry, depressed, and anxious. My anxious tics have actually come back for the first time in many weeks. I'm a little miserable. I want to be happy, and I'm physically unable to be! Frustrating!

Allie - I loved Soy and I miss it! The only "side effects" will likely be the sensations in your ovaries. If you experience it, you'll know what I mean! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Ugh Megg I'm so sorry! Just keep your eyes on the prize! 

I never realized that bc pills caused anxiety until a friend told me. I've always had a bit of anxiety. I was on the pill for 17 years and now wonder if it contributed to my anxiety. 

How long do you have to be on this wretched drug?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! I'll get back to you on the CBFM once I get some strips. Hopefully by CD5...

What do you mean by anxious tics Megg? Sorry you're feeling crap!


----------



## heart tree

Allie if you don't get strips by cd5 don't worry. Knowing I have long cycles I didn't bother setting it until cd9. The monitor thought it was cd 5. 

Or you could set it on cd 5. Since it is your first time using it, it will ask you for a stick on cd 6. If you don't have any you can just ignore it for the day. You can ignore it until you are ready to feed it. Does that make sense?


----------



## vickyd

Good Morning!

Hearty excellent news!!!! I like your FS! When i told my doc what they told you about surrogates in your first apointment he almost had a fit! 

Im feeling a bit left out lately... I guess its my hormones lol!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hey girls! 

Love all the ring pictures! I decided to post mine too:) My engagement ring is just a cluster of little diamonds in a flower shape. I love it because from far away it looks like a big one, but because there are so many, they sparkle like crazy. Plus, it totally cut down on the cost! These kinds of rings (engagement + wedding, with diamonds) are unheard of in Norway and everyone just gets a metal band. But, sorry, I'm American and I want me some diamonds :)


I've been swamped at work lately! I had a few little breaks yesterday and both times I actually got "caught" looking at this website, which was a little embarrassing actually. One of my colleagues saw the baby and bump logo thingy and asked, oooh, er du gravid?? (are you pregnant?). Obviously no one at work knows about us TTC or the MC so it was a little awkward, so I just exclaimed No! Hope he forgets about it.

You girls sure are chatty!! 
Megg-awesome news about the IVF plans. I can't imagine how excited you are, but man that sounds like a shit-load of pills and shots and stuff. Good luck! Can't wait to hear about the jouney!

Hearty - your FS sounds great! I am so glad you went in for a second (or was it third?) opinion with someone who really seems to be on your side through this. It made me smile :)

Cesca - I'm so excited for you :)

Lucy - hope you're OK today and I'm so proud of you for staying optimistic through this!

hoping - hi, nice to meet you! Thanks for joining :) I sure wish you could get some answers soon!

CJ - I'm sorry you're feeling down. You've been through a lot! I'm glad you started a journal (I'm gonna go take a gander soon) because a lot of the girls find a lot of comfort in writing down their feelings. Plus they're fun to stalk....

Minnie-take the advice from the other girls - you're pregnant and your lines are getting darker, so just try not to worry until you have to. I know that's easier said than done because women in our situations will do nothing but worry...

Sassy - yay for strong numbers and morning sickness! You're on your way :)

Hi to everyone else! This group sure is diverse!


On a sad note, two of my friends just went through some serious stuff this week. One just lost both of her one-week-old twins yesterday who we born at 25 weeks. They had twin-twin syndrome where one of them was stealing amniotic fluid from the other. Such a sad story - they are such wonderful people. 

Another friend lost her one year old after an accident at daycare! I don't know what happened exactly, but I have been losing sleep over this one. I talked to one of our mutual friends who went to the funeral yesterday and she said they are really holding up, but we think they're just in shock. 

These stories really put some perspective on my troubles and made me realize even more just how much of a miracle a healthy child really is.
 



Attached Files:







amyring.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Wow you were all chatty again last night, didnt get a chance to come on here as DH had the laptop again fiddling with his phone :wacko:

Yogi - That places looks lovely and what a wonderful setting as well, really hope you enjoy your break and that the party doesnt get to wild for you LOL :)

Lucy - Steve sounds like such an angel :flower: Glad you are finding things to keep you busy, i tend to get lost in my books when i feel stressed. Helps to take my mind of whats happening in the real world for a few hours :hugs:

CJSG - Good luck with your appointments in the comming weeks, i am sure it will help you both. Sorry you are feeling low but the journal will help to get it out in the open a bit. Will read it on my break xxx

Megg - All seems very backward but if it means you get that :bfp: and :baby: then who i we to disagree? Have to say though Wow those drugs are a lot of money! Really pisses me off how much drug companies charge for pills that cost pennies to make . . . Thank god for the NHS!

Cesca - Oh those pictures are lovely did bring a little tear to my eye because of how wonderful they are. Sappy or what LOL. 

Heart - So happy for you that you got some good news from the FS and now have a battle plan. Will be sending lots of :dust: your way when you send in the troops xxx Also love the rings they are so unusual and elegant :flower:

Preginnorge - OMG how awful for your friends! I cant imagine what they must be going through. Will be sending love and healing thoughts there way today.

AFM - Well i was in a foul mood all afternoon and just really fed up so we treated ourselves to a Mcdonalds last night. Think that was a bad idea as i felt awfull this morning and dry heaved in the bushes walking the dogs, luckily there was no one round to see me! Then Ela rolled in something awful on the walk so when we got back she made the whole house stink. Did nothing to help settle my tummy cleaning her neck i can tell you. My temps had a small 0.05 rise and are now at 37.05 the highest all month :happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi all

Congrats cesca!! thats an actual baby, i can see it! (him??) 

if we shake you megg, will you rattle? i bet youre rattling just looking at it all. jump up and down and lets hear you shake. Post the pic, lets have a look at your personal pharmaceutical collection. Hearing that they put you in menopause does sound scary. I think id be nervous about the drugs and what they do, let alone having to inject myself. My husband faints at the sight of a needle too so he'd be useless. The diamond is 1 carat and the smoky quartz is 4 carats i think. Brazil was amazing to buy stones. I dont mean pebbles, i can get them in Blackpool

Hope the anxiety is controllable - its a means to an end, it will get you where you want to be. I dont understand why the journey has to be so damned hard

will have a look at your journal when i have some time next week cj - got my mum staying with me tonight so i wont have time over the weekend. Hope youre ok 

wow hearty, what a find she is! what a bloody relief to hear youre above average on follicle count and nowhere near menopause - thats amazing news, espec given your family history

The rest of the news is even better, she sounds like she has actual answers. Frustrating to wait it out for a month, but if its late ov thats causing the mc, then next month you have a real real chance. Its really good to hear that the tissue isnt as likely a cause of mc. If it isnt, then the ov coming forward is what you need - that will hopefully help with the genetic issue? if the eggs are too late in the cycle would that potentially increase genetic problem probability? Even if its the tissue, its not a given the pregnancy will mc is it? 

why dont they always use letrozole instead of clomid then? it sounds much better, i assume its maybe not as powerful though? 

Raz you are so classy. Do you have a chart i can stalk

hoping, unless they are busy with life and death situations, you should take priority i say. 

Norge - so sorry to hear about your friends, how utterly devastating and tragic. 

I am loving your rings, gorgeous


----------



## Razcox

Nato - My classyness knows no bounds - Pooping at work and ASDA and retching in the bushes!!! :rofl: my chart is below:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

Also have a journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/431459-so-seemed-my-parents-lied.html

So lots to stalk :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy - I really hope it's good news at your scan I will keep everything crossed for a miracle. I'm so glad they are re-scanning you.xxx

Cesca - YAY your bubba is sooo cute, so happy it all went well. I hope you can start to relax a little now.

Hope everyones ok.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sassy, how are you?

Hearty I am pleased that your FS was lovely and helpful and that you have a plan which is fantastic news.

Hoping I am so sorry you havent had your results yet that sucks hope you dont have to wait to much longer for them.

Megg I'm sorry to hear the pills are making you feel down but I am so pleased that you are starting on the journey to get your BFP. That is one massive list of pills etc.

Raz I think I'm going to try and lose myself in a book. 

Amy I am so sorry to hear about your friends that is so sad and tragic I hope they can come through this difficult time together. Love your ring.

Minnie how are you?

Allie and Yogi how you both feeling? Hope the witch isn't being to much of a bitch to you both.

Cazza how are you feeling?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm ok thank you Lucy, how you holding up??xx

Amanda - I'm so pleased your new FS seems alot more helpful, your post sounded so positive and you seem alot happier, exciting times ahead and 3-4 months is nothing is it really.xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Up and down to be honest can't seem to focus on anything. I feel a bit numb like I dont even know how to feel clinging onto the hope that everything will be ok but trying to prepare myself for the worst. Last night I kept dreaming about my baby I was holding our little one in my arms and we were so happy then I woke up and realised it might never happen :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Aww Luce your dream will come true very soon babes....Please try and hold on to hope...
I wish i was there to hold your hand through this...


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Ugh Megg I'm so sorry! Just keep your eyes on the prize!
> 
> I never realized that bc pills caused anxiety until a friend told me. I've always had a bit of anxiety. I was on the pill for 17 years and now wonder if it contributed to my anxiety.
> 
> How long do you have to be on this wretched drug?

It very well could have contributed! I hate it! But I do feel a bit lucky to KNOW that its caused by the pill and not to worry that something else is going on!

I should only be on it for a week or so... I think only a week.



Allie84 said:


> Thanks girls! I'll get back to you on the CBFM once I get some strips. Hopefully by CD5...
> 
> What do you mean by anxious tics Megg? Sorry you're feeling crap!

Uhm... Anxious tics... Its sort of hard to describe. One is a bit of a forced shiver... I don't have a better way to describe it. The other is like the tail end of a sigh... just the part where you breath in the back of your throat. I don't think most people would notice them, but I notice them a lot... obviously! They drive me crazy! Its better today than it was last night, but only because I haven't taken today's pill yet.



pregoinnorge said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Love all the ring pictures! I decided to post mine too:) My engagement ring is just a cluster of little diamonds in a flower shape. I love it because from far away it looks like a big one, but because there are so many, they sparkle like crazy. Plus, it totally cut down on the cost! These kinds of rings (engagement + wedding, with diamonds) are unheard of in Norway and everyone just gets a metal band. But, sorry, I'm American and I want me some diamonds :)
> 
> 
> I've been swamped at work lately! I had a few little breaks yesterday and both times I actually got "caught" looking at this website, which was a little embarrassing actually. One of my colleagues saw the baby and bump logo thingy and asked, oooh, er du gravid?? (are you pregnant?). Obviously no one at work knows about us TTC or the MC so it was a little awkward, so I just exclaimed No! Hope he forgets about it.
> 
> You girls sure are chatty!!
> Megg-awesome news about the IVF plans. I can't imagine how excited you are, but man that sounds like a shit-load of pills and shots and stuff. Good luck! Can't wait to hear about the jouney!
> 
> Hearty - your FS sounds great! I am so glad you went in for a second (or was it third?) opinion with someone who really seems to be on your side through this. It made me smile :)
> 
> Cesca - I'm so excited for you :)
> 
> Lucy - hope you're OK today and I'm so proud of you for staying optimistic through this!
> 
> hoping - hi, nice to meet you! Thanks for joining :) I sure wish you could get some answers soon!
> 
> CJ - I'm sorry you're feeling down. You've been through a lot! I'm glad you started a journal (I'm gonna go take a gander soon) because a lot of the girls find a lot of comfort in writing down their feelings. Plus they're fun to stalk....
> 
> Minnie-take the advice from the other girls - you're pregnant and your lines are getting darker, so just try not to worry until you have to. I know that's easier said than done because women in our situations will do nothing but worry...
> 
> Sassy - yay for strong numbers and morning sickness! You're on your way :)
> 
> Hi to everyone else! This group sure is diverse!
> 
> 
> On a sad note, two of my friends just went through some serious stuff this week. One just lost both of her one-week-old twins yesterday who we born at 25 weeks. They had twin-twin syndrome where one of them was stealing amniotic fluid from the other. Such a sad story - they are such wonderful people.
> 
> Another friend lost her one year old after an accident at daycare! I don't know what happened exactly, but I have been losing sleep over this one. I talked to one of our mutual friends who went to the funeral yesterday and she said they are really holding up, but we think they're just in shock.
> 
> These stories really put some perspective on my troubles and made me realize even more just how much of a miracle a healthy child really is.

Your ring is gorgeous! :thumbup: OMG @ your friends though! I'm shocked and horrified! Those poor people! My thoughts are with you and the families of those kids! :cry:



NatoPMT said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congrats cesca!! thats an actual baby, i can see it! (him??)
> 
> if we shake you megg, will you rattle? i bet youre rattling just looking at it all. jump up and down and lets hear you shake. Post the pic, lets have a look at your personal pharmaceutical collection. Hearing that they put you in menopause does sound scary. I think id be nervous about the drugs and what they do, let alone having to inject myself. My husband faints at the sight of a needle too so he'd be useless. The diamond is 1 carat and the smoky quartz is 4 carats i think. Brazil was amazing to buy stones. I dont mean pebbles, i can get them in Blackpool
> 
> Hope the anxiety is controllable - its a means to an end, it will get you where you want to be. I dont understand why the journey has to be so damned hard
> 
> will have a look at your journal when i have some time next week cj - got my mum staying with me tonight so i wont have time over the weekend. Hope youre ok
> 
> wow hearty, what a find she is! what a bloody relief to hear youre above average on follicle count and nowhere near menopause - thats amazing news, espec given your family history
> 
> The rest of the news is even better, she sounds like she has actual answers. Frustrating to wait it out for a month, but if its late ov thats causing the mc, then next month you have a real real chance. Its really good to hear that the tissue isnt as likely a cause of mc. If it isnt, then the ov coming forward is what you need - that will hopefully help with the genetic issue? if the eggs are too late in the cycle would that potentially increase genetic problem probability? Even if its the tissue, its not a given the pregnancy will mc is it?
> 
> why dont they always use letrozole instead of clomid then? it sounds much better, i assume its maybe not as powerful though?
> 
> Raz you are so classy. Do you have a chart i can stalk
> 
> hoping, unless they are busy with life and death situations, you should take priority i say.
> 
> Norge - so sorry to hear about your friends, how utterly devastating and tragic.
> 
> I am loving your rings, gorgeous

Unfortunately, most of those drugs are going through needles... So, I'd be more likely to slosh than rattle! LOL The only pills I'm currently taking are BCP, baby aspirin, Vit D, iron, and prenatal. I'll post the pic as soon as my drugs show up at the door!



LucyJ said:


> Up and down to be honest can't seem to focus on anything. I feel a bit numb like I dont even know how to feel clinging onto the hope that everything will be ok but trying to prepare myself for the worst. Last night I kept dreaming about my baby I was holding our little one in my arms and we were so happy then I woke up and realised it might never happen :cry:

That dream will be a reality soon, honey! I really hope that you get good news next week! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Hi girls. I'm off to work, there has been so much to catch up on! :hug: to you all!


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone!

How sad am I being happy that I've managed to upload a pic (albeit a bit too boobie maybe?!) I will try and find something a bit more appropriate!

Lucy - sweetie, I so know how you are feeling, I have had some agonising waits between scans when dates are out.... it's like being in a state of inertia, you literally don't know how to feel or what to do... remember one breath/minute at a time and you will get through it. 

Hoping - so sorry you are having to wait for your results, fingers crossed they will be fab tomorrow.

Loving all your jewellery, and super jealous, no engagement ring for me as yet, though I have bought myself some lovely bits so not all bad.

So I am having another blood test on Monday (the Dr wanted to wait longer than 72 hours) though gawd knows why as he doesn't even know what he's interpreting, so should have them Tuesday. I've decided for the sake of the weekend (and my mental health! ha) to go along with my own advice, which is to live in the present, so this second I am pregnant and that should be all, that's enough for now. I just want to enjoy the moment if only for a very brief time, I sometimes think I have become my grief and pain and I know I can do a lot better than that!

Just watched the blind side - oh my what an amazingly inspirational story, and sandra bullock who I usually find a bit annoying, was brilliant - definitely deserved that oscar - definitely didn't deserve that toe-rag of a hubby!


----------



## msarkozi

Good morning girls.....it's Friday!!!!! woohoo!!! 

Amy - that is so sad about your friends! 

Lucy - hang in there sweetie

Hoping - I hope you get great news today!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww I love you new avatar Mone,.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Aww Luce your dream will come true very soon babes....Please try and hold on to hope...
> I wish i was there to hold your hand through this...

Thank you your so sweet wish you could be here to but knowing I can turn to you all for support is really helping me.



> That dream will be a reality soon, honey! I really hope that you get good news next week!

I really hope so too.



> Lucy - sweetie, I so know how you are feeling, I have had some agonising waits between scans when dates are out.... it's like being in a state of inertia, you literally don't know how to feel or what to do... remember *one breath/minute at a time and you will get through it.*

Yeah thats good advice I'm going to try and do that. I really hope you get good news from your blood tests on monday.

Mel I'm hanging in just, thank goodness I've got all you lovely ladies to help get me through this.


----------



## msarkozi

we are all praying for good news next week Lucy!!! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

twit twoo i see you mone!! and what wonderful orbs they are too

Yes you are pregnant, and i know that whats happened in the past will be all too present, but those numbers are doubling right now, as i type, i can hear them clocking up if i put my ear to the computer, like a hcg seashell if you will. 

Luce, youre being so brave - i think numb is preferable to thinking uncontrollably, its a good way to get you through the next week, which you have no option but to wait through - its such a cruel thing to have to do, but so so necessary. 

Hi sassy, hows the immaculately conceived bean today? and wheres cazza and her matching bean?

i bet cescas jumping baby shaped bean is doing well today too. 

Hi Vic and Jaymes and the Giant Beans - how are both of you? and Mel's boybean?


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> sandra bullock who I usually find a bit annoying, was brilliant - definitely deserved that oscar - definitely didn't deserve that toe-rag of a hubby!

i think Sandra Bullock actually looks like a real bullock, shes all baby cow eyed and nostrilly. 

that jesse one wants a stern talking to though, what sort of an arse cheats while an adoption is going through.


----------



## yogi77

Hey everyone, still loving all the ring pictures and new avatars!

...maybe I'll upload an actual pic of myself too! 

Hearty your appt sounds like it went really well and that you are in good hands!!

CJ sorry you're feeling down I hope you are feeling better today :hugs:

Lucy hope you're doing ok, go find a good book to lose yourself in that sounds like a good plan. 

Allie good luck with the soy! Is it in a capsule form? I don't know if we have it in Canada, I've never seen it...but I've also never looked for it...

Norge that is awful news about your friends, how devestating! Hope you start sleeping better soon.


----------



## NatoPMT

yes yes lets have a look at you yogi, dont be shy


----------



## yogi77

Also, I am 'hoping' that hoping gets some good news today!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha Nato, Jesus is doing just fine thank you, making Mummy nearly chuck her guts up in the middle of Tesco but hey ho!xxxx

Yes where is Cazza? Proberly on the loo POAS knowing her :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry Lucy what day is your scan next week?? I hope it comes quick for you.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - boybean is doing good, but is hungry now, so even though it's only 10 am, chips it is!!!! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel typical boy wanting chips!! Enjoy.xxxx

Hang on do you mean chips as in fries or crisps? our word for your chips I think!!!xx


----------



## LucyJ

Scan is next thursday at 8:30am so at least we dont have to wait around all day.

Sassy you will have to carry around a bucket with you were ever you go now.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay not tooo long, I wish it was sooner as I know exactly what your going through, I just hope it's a happy ending, there's always a chance you got your dates a little mixed up.xxx

Haha can you imagine, I need to find a way to stop actually throwing up! xx


----------



## hoping:)

I finally got my results- hcg went from 550 to 300. I was expecting those results since I started to bleed on my own this morning. Oh well... just another bump in the road. I'm just thankful it wasn't ectopic and that it happened early on. I will be calling the FS today to set up my first appointment. I am kicking myself now for not doing it sooner:dohh: 

Thanks for all of your support ladies:hugs: I'm sure we will all get our forever babies someday:flower:

Allie- I live in Colorado Springs... where are you from?


----------



## Megg33k

My meds are here! Pics soon!


----------



## NatoPMT

mmm chips (chips, ie not crisps). Typical boyby. 

sassy you are like Madonna. But not the hip thrusting cougar one, the real madonna (not the fallen one either just to clarify). I wonder if Mary and Joseph shopped in Tescos? 

yes cazza, get yourself out of the bathroom, poas isnt a full time occupation (thats rich coming from me) 

Glad its first thing Luce. x


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> I finally got my results- hcg went from 550 to 300. I was expecting those results since I started to bleed on my own this morning. Oh well... just another bump in the road. I'm just thankful it wasn't ectopic and that it happened early on. I will be calling the FS today to set up my first appointment. I am kicking myself now for not doing it sooner:dohh:
> 
> Thanks for all of your support ladies:hugs: I'm sure we will all get our forever babies someday:flower:
> 
> Allie- I live in Colorado Springs... where are you from?

Im so sorry my lovely. Im glad that the knowledge its not ectopic has cushioned the blow slightly, we are here for you when you need to talk. Great news you are seeing an FS, i hope that they give you the answers to get this situation sorted out. Im sorry for your loss x


----------



## yogi77

so sorry that's not the news we were wanting hoping, but good for you for the PMA. we are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Today has been a good day for the simple reason that i pooed twice!!!!! Im so excited!!!
I caved at lunch and had a greasy burger and fries and it worked like a charm!!! Who says healthy eating is good for you eh???


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> My meds are here! Pics soon!

is it like christmas unwrapping your presents? just imagine what present will be here after they do their work


----------



## vickyd

Hoping im so sorry hun....


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi is naked - no avatar!!! are you cooking up a photo?

hahaha Vic, youre such a dirtbag, i love it


----------



## Razcox

Hoping - so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry for you news hoping, big hugs.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL at Vicky the dirtbag!! :rofl:

LOL Nato, perhaps baby got sick because I was shopping in Tesco and not Waitrose!!!xx


----------



## yogi77

LOL Nato was just trying to upload a pic...no longer naked! but i can be if you like! jk. :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Not going to change my avatar as Ela is prettier then me but here is a pic from my wedding day (only ones i have on photo bucket of me) of my and DH 

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Cassie/Wedding/Daveandme.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato your comments crack me up, Yogi put some clothes on please!

megg, I can;t wait to see pic's of your meds, those badboys are going to get your knocked up, wooo hooooo!xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> LOL Nato, perhaps baby got sick because I was shopping in Tesco and not Waitrose!!!xx

this does not bode well, this baby has expensive tastes and will be demanding brand name nappies, none of this own brand rubbish. 

The messiah has a delicate bum


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Razcox said:


> Not going to change my avatar as Ela is prettier then me but here is a pic from my wedding day (only ones i have on photo bucket of me) of my and DH
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Cassie/Wedding/Daveandme.jpg

Aww I love wedding pics, you both look so lovely. Is your dress all red? xx


----------



## NatoPMT

cos look at all the gorgeous bumpers!! youre all putting me to shame

oo my mum is here - gotta go

hoping - take care of yourself xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> LOL Nato, perhaps baby got sick because I was shopping in Tesco and not Waitrose!!!xx
> 
> this does not bode well, this baby has expensive tastes and will be demanding brand name nappies, none of this own brand rubbish.
> 
> The messiah has a delicate bumClick to expand...

Stuck up little beany will get what it's given as pay back for completely embarressing me today :haha:


----------



## Razcox

Yep all red:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Cassie/Wedding/groupwedding.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Razcox said:


> Yep all red:
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Cassie/Wedding/groupwedding.jpg

WOW that dress is stunning, is it a Maggie dress? Looks similar to her designs!xxx


----------



## yogi77

wow Razcox what a beautiful dress!! stunning.


----------



## heart tree

Hello chickadees.

I want to send out a collective hug to everyone today. :hugs: Seems like we are a rollercoaster of emotions right now. 

Hoping, I&#8217;m so sorry about your news babe. You have a good take on it and now you get to see an FS. :hugs:

Vicky, you are not forgotten or left out! I miss you being on here more. Our time difference makes it hard for us to be on at the same time, but I&#8217;m always thinking about you and your giant bean as Nato just called it! LOL!!!

Lucy, you are one day closer to some news. You are doing a great job during this limbo time. You&#8217;ll get through this one breath at a time. Xoxo

Mone, look at you! All boobie and beautifully tan! You are a stunner! I can&#8217;t wait to see that stunning baby!!! Good attitude today. Just be pregnant. That&#8217;s all you can be today.

And look at Yogi and Raz!!! Beauties both of you!!!

Ok, here&#8217;s my angel story. It goes back to when I was a teenager. I went to the American Southwest and fell in love with Native American art, culture and symbols. I was most drawn to the image of the bear claw. It represents female strength and fierce maternal instinct. I loved this symbol so much that when I turned 18, I got a tattoo of it on my lower back. I&#8217;ve never regretted getting this decision. It is a symbol that will always be meaningful to me, not just a teenage whim. 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/th_965636b8.jpg

As I got older, this symbol stuck with me. The bear became my spirit guide of sorts. I don&#8217;t have a religious affiliation, but find nature to fill me spiritually. In grad school, I had to do a project for an art therapy class. I ended up making this image of a mamma bear leading a baby bear down the river. I didn&#8217;t know when I was making this that it would be something I would want to hang in a nursery. Once I was pregnant the first time, I realized it was the perfect thing to go in my nursery. Needless to say, I still haven&#8217;t hung it up.

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/th_c9834b2a.jpg

This leads me to the other day. I was on the bus to go visit a client in his home. I was playing about on my iPhone. I stopped and decided to give a shout out to the angels. I spoke to them for all of us. I asked them to look after our pregnant girls who were scared. For those of us without beans, I asked them to bless us with one (or two) very soon.

I went back to my iPhone for a bit. Then I realized I had to look for a sign and decided to put my phone away. When I looked up, the bus was driving by the hospital where I had my first mc. It was the most traumatic of all of my mcs. I started to have a flashback and I thought I might have a panic attack. I could feel my breath getting shorter. I kind of shut my eyes to relax myself. When I opened them, I saw a statue that I&#8217;m attaching. It is right in front of the hospital. I&#8217;ve never, ever seen this before. How did I miss it? A mamma bear nursing twin cubs! I couldn&#8217;t believe it. This was my sign and I am giving this sign to all of you as well. It filled me with hope.

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zRiLerjhL2c/RbAp3iyewjI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/7JB_nhCEUyo/s400/PICT0027.JPG

As an aside, I told my mother this story last night. She said kind of sarcastically, and now Sarah Palin has taken on this symbol as well. Apparently Sarah Palin is big into calling herself the mamma grizzly bear. As much as I dislike SP, (sorry if you like her), I told my mother that she was in my dream as Nato&#8217;s mom! Nato was the one who first mentioned the angels. Weird, huh???


----------



## vickyd

Hearty wow... You guys are giving me goosebumps with your angel stories....I love your idea for the nursery, its beautiful like you... I feel like such a cynic since im not at all spiritual!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amazing story Amanda, I wish I had a angel to give me a sign.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

That's an amazing story, Amanda... And that bear is just too much to ignore... and the SP connection? Who'd have thought that she could EVER be seen as something positive! :dohh: Miracles never cease! Sarah Palin, beacon of hope! :rofl: I totally got tingles up my spine reading your story though!

Amber, honey! I'm so sorry! I wish it had been a different ending! But, I'm glad its not ectopic! You go in guns blazing to your FS and demand what you want/need! :hugs:

Vicky - Yay for poop!

Nato - Yes! Quite a pressie at the end of this journey! I'll have pics as soon as I stop typing and upload them!


----------



## heart tree

Sass, I never even thought of asking an angel for anything until Nato mentioned it. And, that sign was for all of us, not just me. Maybe it is a sign for you that you are going to have twins!

Megg, Sarah Palin, the beacon of hope! :rofl: God help us all. 

Please post piccys of all of the things you'll be shooting into your body.


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping I am so sorry the news isn't better but I admire your strength and PMA. Good luck with your FS they can help you and give you hope. Thinking of you.

Amanda that story gave me tingles what a beautiful image and so poignant!!

Vicky greasy burgers have there place!!


----------



## msarkozi

Hoping - I am so sorry!!! :hugs: 

Sass - potato chips :) salt and vinegar to be exact

Vicky - :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha I never did get the chips/fries/crisps situation!xxx

I LOVE American food though, everything is sooooo much bigger there. When we was in New York all we did was eat, and take photo's of different food's :rofl:
I can't wait to go back next year.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

> I LOVE American food though, everything is sooooo much bigger there. When we was in New York all we did was eat, and take photo's of different food's
> I can't wait to go back next year.xxxx

Same here. Steve and I were the same when we were in New York we eat so much but we walked everywhere so burnt it off and yes we took pictures of the food as well. We're hoping to go back next year we were going to go this year but steve couldn't get time off work.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi lovely ladies, I've been lurking on here fo quite a while now, but never posted anything. I so admire your positive and upbeat attitudes. Would you mind if I join you?

Mone, we have messaged each other before. Many congrats on the BFP, really hope it's a sticky one! Also, well done on managing to load a pic. I've tried and have succeeded in putting one in the about me section but not on my profile. It's fair to say that me and IT don't get on!


Sugarlove


----------



## Megg33k

Hi, Sugarlove! :hugs: Welcome!


----------



## Megg33k

Box of meds... and all the rest! :shock:

My dog and the soda can are in the pics for size comparison... Also because my dog is adorable! But, ya know! The dog weighs about 70lbs. The soda can is a soda can!

Box, all the needles, all the meds/supplies, everything put together!
 



Attached Files:







Box.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9









Just needles.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8









Supplies.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 9









3000 dollars worth of meds.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Allie84

Hmmm, let's all meet in New York!!!

hoping, I'm so sorry to hear your news. :( :hugs: I'm from Colorado Springs, too! I was just there last weekend. I grew up in the ghetto (south east) but am a west side girl. I miss it sometimes! Can't believe how much it's grown since I moved away for college.

Vicky, please don't feel left out! :hugs: I want to hear everything about you and your pregnancy, even poop stories lol.

hearty, I can't get my CBM to turn on...don't I need a strip in there first? 

Raz, beautiful pics! You're very pretty.

Yogi, same! Love the avatar!

Sass, sorry about puking in Tesco but glad you're sick :hugs:

Amy, :( :cry: so sorry to hear about your friends. That's just hearbreaking. My thoughts are with them. 
I have had similiar experiences at work where people see me here...and I'm not meant to be, like right now!

Luce and Mone, :hugs: thinking of you.

Sorry if I missed anyone. Back to work!

I'm feeling way more optimistic right now. Excited to try the soy, and thinking all must not be too bad with me since I'm ovulating and having AF...just gotta try my best!


----------



## yogi77

holy crap Megg are you kidding!?!? That's quite the package of drugs!! 

FX this works!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Wow Megg!!! Looks like a small pharmacy!

Welcome Sugarlove!

Ive only been to New York as a kid with my parents to visit relatives so i really want to go and have the experience...Its so bloody expensive to fly to the states from Greece though that i dont see it happening very soon. The way the economy is going here ill be lucky to have a holiday in the islands next year....Even my hairdressers shut down last week!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

damn people keep making me work today.....it's making it hard to get on here and read everything and post!! 

holy meds Megg!!!! I bet you could make a fortune by selling them :haha:

Welcome Sugar! :)


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> holy crap Megg are you kidding!?!? That's quite the package of drugs!!
> 
> FX this works!!!!

I Know! Right?!?! :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> damn people keep making me work today.....it's making it hard to get on here and read everything and post!!
> 
> holy meds Megg!!!! I bet you could make a fortune by selling them :haha:
> 
> Welcome Sugar! :)

I could! I know I could! Too bad I need them! Though, I do have re-fills! Hmm... *scratches chin* Just kidding!


----------



## Allie84

WOW Megg!! I admire your fortitude. You will get this baby...you've worked too hard not to!

Welcome Sugarlove!

Hi Mel, I totally know what you mean lol. Why am I having to work???


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Box of meds... and all the rest! :shock:
> 
> My dog and the soda can are in the pics for size comparison... Also because my dog is adorable! But, ya know! The dog weighs about 70lbs. The soda can is a soda can!
> 
> Box, all the needles, all the meds/supplies, everything put together!

OMG, you could open a chemist with all the lot?? I never got one of those bins to out my used injections in, mine just go in the bin! :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Welcome Sugarlove.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

YAY we should all meet in New York, I;m going next October and I cannot wait! Mind you this was planned pre-pregnancy not sure how we would cope taking a 3 month old!x'


----------



## LucyJ

Welcome sugarlove!!

I like the idea of meeting in New York. I took loads of photos when I was there and had one of my pic's turned into a canvas (its a black and white shot) which hangs in my living room I absoutly love it reminds me of a happy time I've wanted to go to New York since I was about 13 so to finally get there and it being our honeymoon was amazing, its a great pic even if I do say so myself :blush:

Well I'm on my own for a few hours tonight steve's babysitting for friends I just couldnt face going out their daughter is 11 and lovely but I'm just not in the right frame of mind plus think I'm getting a cold.


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Box of meds... and all the rest! :shock:
> 
> My dog and the soda can are in the pics for size comparison... Also because my dog is adorable! But, ya know! The dog weighs about 70lbs. The soda can is a soda can!
> 
> Box, all the needles, all the meds/supplies, everything put together!
> 
> OMG, you could open a chemist with all the lot?? I never got one of those bins to out my used injections in, *mine just go in the bin!* :shrug:Click to expand...

:shock: That's very illegal here!



Sassy_TTC said:


> YAY we should all meet in New York, I;m going next October and I cannot wait! Mind you this was planned pre-pregnancy not sure how we would cope taking a 3 month old!x'

Ooh! I'm all for going to NY next Oct!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg that is a whole lot of pills and potions and needles, I'm so exicted for you starting on this journey. When do you have to start taking everything?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Box of meds... and all the rest! :shock:
> 
> My dog and the soda can are in the pics for size comparison... Also because my dog is adorable! But, ya know! The dog weighs about 70lbs. The soda can is a soda can!
> 
> Box, all the needles, all the meds/supplies, everything put together!
> 
> OMG, you could open a chemist with all the lot?? I never got one of those bins to out my used injections in, *mine just go in the bin!* :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: That's very illegal here!
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> YAY we should all meet in New York, I;m going next October and I cannot wait! Mind you this was planned pre-pregnancy not sure how we would cope taking a 3 month old!x'Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! I'm all for going to NY next Oct!Click to expand...

I did think it was weird!! I havent actually chucked them out yet I have them all in a bin in my room, I might take them to the hospital with to so they can get rid of em!xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Megg, can I just say.....OUCH! How on earth is one person supposed to ingest that many drugs. Good lord woman! Are you going to post another video?? I hope so!

I'm ready to meet you all in New York. How great would that be? It is a very fun city. I've had some really good times there. Sassy, I love the idea of you with a 3 month old in NY!!!

Where is Cazza??? We need her!

Amy, I forgot to mention it before, but I'm so sad to hear about both of your friends. That is too much to bear. I used to be a preschool teacher for 12 - 24 month olds. I have no concept of how one could have died in an accident. What happened? I'm in complete shock. Take good care honey. :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Hoping - I am so so sorry hun. Your positivity is inspirational. 

Megg - Mighty meds! Whoooaaa I wouldn't know where to start.... looking forward to joining you on your journey.

Hearty - I love your mama bear story, amazing how you received such a calm, peaceful message when you were beginning to feel panicky and sad. I definitely think that a lot of instances like this problem happen but we're not in tune with it, but because we have been talking about angels, we are all on hyper alert and they must be playing on our positive energy. 

Hi Sugarlove, lovely that you are joining us here, how have things been hun?
You need to upload to avatar not profile pic, that foxed me for a few hours (we sound at about a similar techy level eh?)


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous girlies

Wow u have been a busy lot as always :hugs:

Hearty i am LOVINNNNGG ur new FS :happydance: she seems patient, thourough & doing her job because she wants to help its just fab babe. U WILL get ur forever bean gorgeous u really will & i absolutely love ur story about asking the angels it gave me proper goose bumps babe.

Meggles :wow: all those pills n potions scares me just looking at them, u are so brave sweet heart, heres to making babies :D

Nato u make me piss, i know POAS is not a full time occupation but hey its defo a part time job right :blush:. It would be rude not too that was what they were born to do after all be pissed on!! on a plus i havent done more that 1 today so YAY me :haha: it was a FRER & there is barely a control line because the test line swalowed all the dye lol.

On the back of that i would like to apologise to my bump buddy forward slash police poas officer miss Sassy! I am sorry for POAS more sticks, i am controling the urge to not do one every time i piss thankyou please :rofl:

Cesca baby is amazing :cloud9: so cute i really hope i can share some piccys with you all one day.

Hi everyone else :wave:

AFM other than Pissin on sticks i have been sleeping ALOT & eating reny tablets for heartburn because if i bring up one more gob full of burning acid i swear i'll have no enamel left on my teeth its discustin :sick: lol! I've also had some back ache, im hoping this is just a pregnancy symptom & not a MC symptom? Its crazy how much early preg can feel like AF comin its scary shit as you all know. Progesterone can be the reason aswel though so that keeps me grounded. Just gotta hope n pray Bean clings on xxxx

Love you all millions xxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

backache is totally a pregnancy symptom! just wait, because it gets worse :(


----------



## LucyJ

Caz good girl for just doing one test have you got any left in the house? If you havnt dont by anymore. 

Is the rennie helping if not try gaviscon my SIL sweared by it in both of her pregnancies. 



> i really hope i can share some piccys with you all one day.

I have no doubt you will be sharing photos with us before you know it. 

:hugs: to you sweet girl and so much baby :dust: to you and your little one.


----------



## sequeena

Wow so much has gone on I'm sorry I can't keep up with everyone! 

Nothing new here really... just trying to get through each day. I'm somewhere in the 2ww not sure how many dpo I am.


----------



## cazza22

msarkozi said:


> backache is totally a pregnancy symptom! just wait, because it gets worse :(

Thanks Mel, did you have it hun? like low back ache on & off if u were sittin or standing too long? I knew i'd drive myself crazy like this :wacko: thanks for putting me @ ease though hun. I cant believe how quick ur pegnancy has gone chicken :happydance: i pray mine will too. xxxxxxxx lov Caz xxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> Caz good girl for just doing one test have you got any left in the house? If you havnt dont by anymore.
> 
> Is the rennie helping if not try gaviscon my SIL sweared by it in both of her pregnancies.
> 
> 
> 
> i really hope i can share some piccys with you all one day.
> 
> I have no doubt you will be sharing photos with us before you know it.
> 
> :hugs: to you sweet girl and so much baby :dust: to you and your little one.Click to expand...

Luce u are such a sweet heart u really are :kiss: u always say the right things.
I will give gaviscon a whirl i'll get OH to grab me some tomorrow, ive just made the mistake of having a curry :dohh: how thick am i! that is sooooooooo gonna repeat on me now. I wasted money really because i could only manage a few spoons it smelt funny :haha:

Luce ive got LOADS of tests in the house hense the temptation :blush: its just everytime i have FMU i get that urge i stick a stick in my pee :rofl: Ive been waiting for my digi's for a week now (supposed to be next day:growlmad:) ive bin in touch i they was just like oh right well ther prob lost in the post!! "whatttt, you dont say" well send some god damn more do they not know i have an addiction hahahha. FX'd they'll be here soon but i refuse to spend anymore money when they are on the way.

Hope ur alright sweetie, how are you feeling? i am totally praying for your bean babes i really am i hope so bad for good news next week. :dust: right back at ya babe xxxxxxxxxxx Lov Ya Luce xxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarlove

Woo hoo, it worked :happydance:
Thanks Mone!

I've been ok thanks. Not a sniff of a BFP yet, but then I took a few months off as I was getting way too stressed. Back in the game now and determined to get that :baby:

Mone you look fab. All bronze, slim and sexy looking!

Trying desperately to quit the fags. Had been off them for nearly 3 weeks, but cracked tonight and had a few :cry:

Anyone else trying to quit?

SL


----------



## msarkozi

cazza22 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> backache is totally a pregnancy symptom! just wait, because it gets worse :(
> 
> Thanks Mel, did you have it hun? like low back ache on & off if u were sittin or standing too long? I knew i'd drive myself crazy like this :wacko: thanks for putting me @ ease though hun. I cant believe how quick ur pegnancy has gone chicken :happydance: i pray mine will too. xxxxxxxx lov Caz xxxxxxxClick to expand...


It will go quicker then you know! It's hard to believe I am almost 21 weeks already.....

I did have some backaches for sure...I was googling them because I was paranoid too. But everything I read reassured me, and well, everything was fine. Try a heating pad. 

My back pains are in my upper back now. Wish I could go for a massage, but I have to wait until I go out in 4 weeks! :( I will be laying with the heating pad as soon as I get home though......I took my bra off at work too, and asked my friend if she could tell that I did (thank god you can't!).


----------



## Razcox

Hey all playing with my new phone so will try and take a piccy of my ring . . .

Phone didnt work as it was too blury but here it is anyway :)

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Cassie/Wedding/DSC_0003.jpg


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce u are such a sweet heart u really are u always say the right things.
> I will give gaviscon a whirl i'll get OH to grab me some tomorrow, ive just made the mistake of having a curry how thick am i! that is sooooooooo gonna repeat on me now. I wasted money really because i could only manage a few spoons it smelt funny
> 
> Luce ive got LOADS of tests in the house hense the temptation its just everytime i have FMU i get that urge i stick a stick in my pee Ive been waiting for my digi's for a week now (supposed to be next day) ive bin in touch i they was just like oh right well ther prob lost in the post!! "whatttt, you dont say" well send some god damn more do they not know i have an addiction hahahha. FX'd they'll be here soon but i refuse to spend anymore money when they are on the way.
> 
> Hope ur alright sweetie, how are you feeling? i am totally praying for your bean babes i really am i hope so bad for good news next week. right back at ya babe xxxxxxxxxxx Lov Ya Luce xxxxxxxx

Yeah curry can have a nasty habbit of repeating. Good for not buying any more I will allow you to do a digi test when they arrive but the others should be hidden out of your reach.

I'm up and down feeling rough tonight think I've got a cold which sucks so curled up under a duvet in my pj's watching tv. we're in such a limbo its so hard I just keeping willing my little one to grow and be strong. Thank you for your kind words your so lovely be lost without you girls. I feel a bit reassured tonight this my sounds really crazy but I lit four candles tonight one for my little apple pip, one for the early loss in may, one for all the women out there who have lost babies especially the lovely ladies I know and finally one for the little one in my tummy praying for he or she to grow big and strong and be ok. The candle I lit for my little apple-pip keeps flicking really strongly and different to the others theres no brezze or anything so I feel like its a sign that my little one is still around keeping an eye on his mummy and daddy. God I must sound like such a looney.


----------



## LucyJ

Loving the picture sugerlove gorgeous and I forgot to say to yogi and raz gorgeous pic's as well. We have some real stunners in the disco derail group.


----------



## cazza22

msarkozi said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> backache is totally a pregnancy symptom! just wait, because it gets worse :(
> 
> Thanks Mel, did you have it hun? like low back ache on & off if u were sittin or standing too long? I knew i'd drive myself crazy like this :wacko: thanks for putting me @ ease though hun. I cant believe how quick ur pegnancy has gone chicken :happydance: i pray mine will too. xxxxxxxx lov Caz xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It will go quicker then you know! It's hard to believe I am almost 21 weeks already.....
> 
> I did have some backaches for sure...I was googling them because I was paranoid too. But everything I read reassured me, and well, everything was fine. Try a heating pad.
> 
> My back pains are in my upper back now. Wish I could go for a massage, but I have to wait until I go out in 4 weeks! :( I will be laying with the heating pad as soon as I get home though......I took my bra off at work too, and asked my friend if she could tell that I did (thank god you can't!).Click to expand...

Awwww thanks huny :hugs:, Its not constant just at night really on & off??
i read on my progesterone that they can cause it too because progesterone softens the lower back ligaments that holds the top half of ur body weight. I guess im just trying to make myself feel at ease really because its the only negative thing i making a mountain out of a molehill lol xxxxx I will defo get a heatpad if it gets worse cheers for the heads up hunybun
How are you getting on with preparing for baby? have you decided on a nursery layout or anything? xx
xxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Lucy. So Sorry to hear you're going through such a hard time of it at the moment.

I really hope you get good news at your scan next week

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

hehe Cazz, go see my journal :) I have the crib and bedding already. Just have to wait another month for my dresser and change table to come in. I have been busy buying baby clothes as well. When I go out next month, I will be buying as much as I can, as it is supposed to be the last time I get out to do any shopping before the baby comes. If I can't get it all, then I will have to make another trip out sometime........

I believe in the beginning it was off and on. I remember one thing I read is that the reason we get back pain in pregnancy, has something to do with our discs in the back.....something about the hormones making things softer and so they move......I think the upper back pain comes from sleeping though (or at least mine seems to be)


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> Luce u are such a sweet heart u really are u always say the right things.
> I will give gaviscon a whirl i'll get OH to grab me some tomorrow, ive just made the mistake of having a curry how thick am i! that is sooooooooo gonna repeat on me now. I wasted money really because i could only manage a few spoons it smelt funny
> 
> Luce ive got LOADS of tests in the house hense the temptation its just everytime i have FMU i get that urge i stick a stick in my pee Ive been waiting for my digi's for a week now (supposed to be next day) ive bin in touch i they was just like oh right well ther prob lost in the post!! "whatttt, you dont say" well send some god damn more do they not know i have an addiction hahahha. FX'd they'll be here soon but i refuse to spend anymore money when they are on the way.
> 
> Hope ur alright sweetie, how are you feeling? i am totally praying for your bean babes i really am i hope so bad for good news next week. right back at ya babe xxxxxxxxxxx Lov Ya Luce xxxxxxxx
> 
> Yeah curry can have a nasty habbit of repeating. Good for not buying any more I will allow you to do a digi test when they arrive but the others should be hidden out of your reach.
> 
> I'm up and down feeling rough tonight think I've got a cold which sucks so curled up under a duvet in my pj's watching tv. we're in such a limbo its so hard I just keeping willing my little one to grow and be strong. Thank you for your kind words your so lovely be lost without you girls. I feel a bit reassured tonight this my sounds really crazy but I lit four candles tonight one for my little apple pip, one for the early loss in may, one for all the women out there who have lost babies especially the lovely ladies I know and finally one for the little one in my tummy praying for he or she to grow big and strong and be ok. The candle I lit for my little apple-pip keeps flicking really strongly and different to the others theres no brezze or anything so I feel like its a sign that my little one is still around keeping an eye on his mummy and daddy. God I must sound like such a looney.Click to expand...

Luce you just toatally choked me up with the candles story :cry: that is so lovely of you to do that & do you know what i think your right beautiful!!! I think apple pip bubba is saying dont give up mummy :hugs: stay strong. Thinking of you hun & willing on iccle pip :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

I totally think the little one is fighting as well.....really glad you will have another scan next week. Better to be sure about things, then playing a guessing game and never actually knowing :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

msarkozi said:


> hehe Cazz, go see my journal :) I have the crib and bedding already. Just have to wait another month for my dresser and change table to come in. I have been busy buying baby clothes as well. When I go out next month, I will be buying as much as I can, as it is supposed to be the last time I get out to do any shopping before the baby comes. If I can't get it all, then I will have to make another trip out sometime........
> 
> I believe in the beginning it was off and on. I remember one thing I read is that the reason we get back pain in pregnancy, has something to do with our discs in the back.....something about the hormones making things softer and so they move......I think the upper back pain comes from sleeping though (or at least mine seems to be)

Ooooohhh Mel Im gonna check out ur journal in the morning chick as i really wanna see what youve got & im half asleep right now n ready for bed :sleep: hahaha my god im a lazy cow ive already had an hour & half kip after work :blush:.
I will be on here tomorrow catching up gorgeous so night night for now sweet dreams (when its your bed time lol) xxxxx Lov caz xxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Oh & :wave: sugarlove welcome to the crazy derail train sweet cheeks :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogi77

Okay ladies I'm off to my girlfriend's stagette for the weekend! No better time for drinking copius amounts of wine than while the ho-bag is visiting I guess. :wine: That's my PMA for the day :wacko:

Hi Sugarlove, welcome! :hugs:

Lucy, let's hope your little bubs is staying strong like the candle.

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## msarkozi

have a great time Yogi!!! :)

Cazz - you are pregnant hun, enjoy all the sleep you can get now. And be warned, you might not get your energy back in the 2nd trimester like they say....I'm still looking for it, lol! sweet dreams luv!


----------



## heart tree

Have fun Yogi! I just accepted your FB! I didn't know who the request was from until now when I saw your new picture.


----------



## Allie84

Aww Luce that is such a sweet candle story. :hugs:

Cazz, nice to hear from you and glad all is well, try to relax and rest while you have the chance, I say! Hope the heartburn gets better. :hugs:

Hearty I just had a chance to read the mamma bear angel story and it's so sweet! I totally think it's a sign from your angels, just like you asked! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Megg that is a whole lot of pills and potions and needles, I'm so exicted for you starting on this journey. When do you have to start taking everything?

Its a little here and there for the most part. I add Lupron injections Wed, lose the BCP's a few days after that, add the Follistim around the beginning of Nov, end Follistim and do my Novarel trigger (the video from before), then start with TONS of things to convince my body I'm pregnant before the ET and then to hopefully keep me pregnant if one or two implant! Most of it isn't going to start until mid-Nov. Its hard to make someone's body think its pregnant!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Box of meds... and all the rest! :shock:
> 
> My dog and the soda can are in the pics for size comparison... Also because my dog is adorable! But, ya know! The dog weighs about 70lbs. The soda can is a soda can!
> 
> Box, all the needles, all the meds/supplies, everything put together!
> 
> OMG, you could open a chemist with all the lot?? I never got one of those bins to out my used injections in, *mine just go in the bin!* :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: That's very illegal here!
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> YAY we should all meet in New York, I;m going next October and I cannot wait! Mind you this was planned pre-pregnancy not sure how we would cope taking a 3 month old!x'Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! I'm all for going to NY next Oct!Click to expand...
> 
> I did think it was weird!! I havent actually chucked them out yet I have them all in a bin in my room, I might take them to the hospital with to so they can get rid of em!xxxxClick to expand...

Do you ever buy bottles of water... small, single serving ones, not the big ones that go on water coolers. I'm sorry, I can't imagine you don't have bottled water, but ya never know. If you DO have an empty water bottle laying around, put your used needles into it, cap it, and take that into hospital for proper disposal!



heart tree said:


> Megg, can I just say.....OUCH! How on earth is one person supposed to ingest that many drugs. Good lord woman! Are you going to post another video?? I hope so!
> 
> I'm ready to meet you all in New York. How great would that be? It is a very fun city. I've had some really good times there. Sassy, I love the idea of you with a 3 month old in NY!!!
> 
> Where is Cazza??? We need her!
> 
> Amy, I forgot to mention it before, but I'm so sad to hear about both of your friends. That is too much to bear. I used to be a preschool teacher for 12 - 24 month olds. I have no concept of how one could have died in an accident. What happened? I'm in complete shock. Take good care honey. :hugs:

I have no idea how I'm meant to actually use all the meds without going crazy! I'll post another video... just for you! :hugs:



msarkozi said:


> backache is totally a pregnancy symptom! just wait, because it gets worse :(

Ooh.. I must be VERY pregnant then! I thought it was my HUGE boobs! :haha:



cazza22 said:


> LucyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luce u are such a sweet heart u really are u always say the right things.
> I will give gaviscon a whirl i'll get OH to grab me some tomorrow, ive just made the mistake of having a curry how thick am i! that is sooooooooo gonna repeat on me now. I wasted money really because i could only manage a few spoons it smelt funny
> 
> Luce ive got LOADS of tests in the house hense the temptation its just everytime i have FMU i get that urge i stick a stick in my pee Ive been waiting for my digi's for a week now (supposed to be next day) ive bin in touch i they was just like oh right well ther prob lost in the post!! "whatttt, you dont say" well send some god damn more do they not know i have an addiction hahahha. FX'd they'll be here soon but i refuse to spend anymore money when they are on the way.
> 
> Hope ur alright sweetie, how are you feeling? i am totally praying for your bean babes i really am i hope so bad for good news next week. right back at ya babe xxxxxxxxxxx Lov Ya Luce xxxxxxxx
> 
> Yeah curry can have a nasty habbit of repeating. Good for not buying any more I will allow you to do a digi test when they arrive but the others should be hidden out of your reach.
> 
> I'm up and down feeling rough tonight think I've got a cold which sucks so curled up under a duvet in my pj's watching tv. we're in such a limbo its so hard I just keeping willing my little one to grow and be strong. Thank you for your kind words your so lovely be lost without you girls. I feel a bit reassured tonight this my sounds really crazy but I lit four candles tonight one for my little apple pip, one for the early loss in may, one for all the women out there who have lost babies especially the lovely ladies I know and finally one for the little one in my tummy praying for he or she to grow big and strong and be ok. The candle I lit for my little apple-pip keeps flicking really strongly and different to the others theres no brezze or anything so I feel like its a sign that my little one is still around keeping an eye on his mummy and daddy. God I must sound like such a looney.Click to expand...
> 
> Luce you just toatally choked me up with the candles story :cry: that is so lovely of you to do that & do you know what i think your right beautiful!!! I think apple pip bubba is saying dont give up mummy :hugs: stay strong. Thinking of you hun & willing on iccle pip :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Made me cry too! So sweet! 2 more hours until I light my candle!


----------



## msarkozi

lol Megg, that is definitely another cause of backache!!! I know that one way too well :( Although, I would never trade in my boobs for anything...those babies used to get me a lot of free drinks, and one day, they might again :)


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I'm sure, Mel! And, you don't need free drinks anymore... That's what Gord is for!


----------



## msarkozi

true enough! Living in a small Town that is full of money (of course not everyone has it though), when you go to the bar with a group, people end up taking turns buying the rounds, so you end up with quite a few free drinks. Sometimes on Friday's, the big boss will call a "safety meeting" in which we get to leave work a bit early and go meet at the bar for drinks, lol! he usually starts off the first round......

Gord was actually making fun of me on the weekend because he was wondering why I had the grenadine out on the counter.....told him I was mixing it with my juice & pop! I just imagined there was some gin in there! :)


----------



## msarkozi

I should have said in there too, that I'm not one of those that has all that money :(


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not one of the ones with money either! LOL Grenadine is good in Sprite!


----------



## Allie84

Mmmm, grenadine + Sprite = Shirley Temple and I loooove them!

As a fellow member of the huge boob club, I can attest they attribute to both bach-aches AND free drinks. They are a blessing and curse...though honestly I wish mine were smaller. I'm worried they'll get bigger when I'm pregnant!!!


----------



## Megg33k

They will, Allie! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Me me! I want to be part of the big (.)(.) club!!! I'll have to be pregnant to ever be part of that club though. 

I left work early today so I can go to the gym and be home before 7 so I can light my candle. I'm lighting 4. Three for my bubs and one for all of my lovely ladies. xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

oh Allie, they definitely will!! I am already at a 46D and need a bigger bra :( I just received my bra extenders in the mail from my mom, so I hope it lasts me until I get to the city next month!!


----------



## Megg33k

For all my angel mummies out there!

Wishing you healing thoughts on International Baby Loss Awareness Day!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5085339268_f2400946f0_z.jpg

Thinking of you all today!

Special thoughts to those who have recently lost their little ones!

Hugs all around and floaty kisses to your little angels!​


----------



## Megg33k

Btw... Good news, Caz and Sass! I'll be taking progesterone shots AND have it coming outta my foof! I have the pessaries AND the injections!


----------



## babywanted73

Can I join in here? I have tried ttc, but I just dont belong in here. I almost am not sure where I belong at the moment.

Shannon


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you can, Shan! :hugs: I'll add you and sugarlove to the first page!


----------



## heart tree

Shannon of course you can join. Would you like to share a bit about yourself? You are most welcome in this thread. 

My candles are lit. Not as pretty a presentation as Megg's but they are lit. All 4 of them. Love and hugs to you all


----------



## babywanted73

Thank you megg:)
heartree you will remember me as shaerichelle:) Sorry about your recent loss.

I have my two candles lit as well.


----------



## Megg33k

I lit 2, but only one was pretty! I lit the not so pretty one whilst I set up the pretty one! LOL

Shan - When's your next appointment? I can add it to the front page! :)


----------



## babywanted73

Nov 8.. not soon enough
oct 21 IgG blood draw.

ugh add to the list of things hair loss and I am losing a lot day by day. I am thinning out in the front :cry:


----------



## babywanted73

lol Megg.. Mine are lit in my wedding candle holders:)

I hired a new housecleaner today.. think her and I were supposed to meet.. she has had two losses one at 11 weeks and one at 4.5 months. They wouldnt do an autopsy due to no insurance. she had the last one recently. She has PCOS.. I feel awful for her. Well I feel awful for all of us.


----------



## msarkozi

babywanted73 said:


> Can I join in here? I have tried ttc, but I just dont belong in here. I almost am not sure where I belong at the moment.
> 
> Shannon

Welcome Shannon!! :hugs:


----------



## babywanted73

Thank you Melissa


----------



## heart tree

Of course I remember you! I'm going to take a gander at your journal to catch up. Good to see you again.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I didn't know you had a journal, Shan! :dohh:


----------



## babywanted73

Thanks Amanda:)

Yes I just restarted one. I need to work on it.. Been a little difficult.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Shannon!

I was wondering what the candle talk was for...Megg's post made it clear. I didn't know it was International Baby Loss Awareness Day. I'm so grateful for your candles lit since I didn't get to light one for my little bean today. :hugs: Thank you. 

Well, I've taken the soy (when I typed that I heard 'dum dum duuummm!' in my head....kinda funny), 120 mgs. FX!!! 

I have a two quick questions for anyone in the know....I think I'm also going to try progesterone, so when do I start that, the day after ov? And once I start that do I need to take it until AF? Also, I can't get my CBFM to turn on...I don't have strips yet, is that the problem?

Oh, and I was googling soy isoflavones and I kept coming up with BnB posts where people say "Ask Megg33k, she knows it all!" LOL!! :) Seriously, every thread seemed to have her mentioned....I thought that was cute.


----------



## Allie84

I just went on Facebook for the first time today and now I really understand the candles. I wish I would have known to light one...so I'm soooo grateful you all did. I think I'll do one tomorrow, not only for all of our babies, but also for my brother, who died at 10 (before I was born). :angel:


----------



## heart tree

Allie use the cream after ov. My FS yesterday said to start it 3-4 days after Ov. That's what I've always done anyway sine I can't confirm Ov until 3 days of a temp rise. I use 1/2 teaspoon twice a day. I rotate the places I put it. For example: Day one - inner arms in the morning and inner thighs in the evening. Day two - chest and lower back. Day 3 - bum and tummy. Day 4 - sides of torso and bottom part of legs. Then I go back to the beginning and start again. I read that rotating helps the absorption better. I use it until start spotting. AF seems to come for me eventually even when I'm using it. It lengthens my LP about a day or two. Some women don't get AF until they stop using it. Personally I would do a HPT first to make sure I wasn't pregnant before stopping it. If you are pregnant you can keep using it. Make sure to use a bio-identical type of cream. I think I might have mentioned the brand I use. Emerita Pro-gest. 

Does your cbfm have batteries? You don't need sticks to turn it on. You should be able to press the button on the top left and turn it on. Then you can press the "m" button and hold it until you see the cycle day you are on. Check the batteries. I think it takes 2 triple A batteries.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Shannon I'm a newbie too
:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Good luck with the cbfm Allie. I've got one and it does do really well for picking up high and peak days. Can sometimes take a while for it to get used to your cycles though. 
What is the soy meant to do? 
I'm taking pregnacare, omega 3 fish oil and 50g b6 to try and lengthen luteal phase


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Btw... Good news, Caz and Sass! I'll be taking progesterone shots AND have it coming outta my foof! I have the pessaries AND the injections!

YAY you'll be in the creamy foof gang too, bet you can't wait!! :haha:

Ouch so how many shots will you be doing per day??xx


----------



## LucyJ

Hey everyone

Welcome Shannon 

Well I do have a cold and feel rough my eczema had flared up around my eyes and think I may have an eye infection in my left eye so not only do I look hideous but I feel it to. Oh and I had another strange dream about my baby i gave birth in a theatre the show had to be stopped and the main star of it helped deliver my little one I was with my mum and steve had ro rush to get there in time he just made it then we were in the hospital with our little one we had a boy and freinds and family were visiting oh and I never got to see the end of the show, how bizarre.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hi Shannon!
> 
> I was wondering what the candle talk was for...Megg's post made it clear. I didn't know it was International Baby Loss Awareness Day. I'm so grateful for your candles lit since I didn't get to light one for my little bean today. :hugs: Thank you.
> 
> Well, I've taken the soy (when I typed that I heard 'dum dum duuummm!' in my head....kinda funny), 120 mgs. FX!!!
> 
> I have a two quick questions for anyone in the know....I think I'm also going to try progesterone, so when do I start that, the day after ov? And once I start that do I need to take it until AF? Also, I can't get my CBFM to turn on...I don't have strips yet, is that the problem?
> 
> Oh, and I was googling soy isoflavones and I kept coming up with BnB posts where people say "Ask Megg33k, she knows it all!" LOL!! :) Seriously, every thread seemed to have her mentioned....I thought that was cute.

Yes! I've become the Soy girl! :haha: Progesterone is best started the day after O... but you do NOT want to accidentally start it BEFORE O. So, I'd suggest waiting until 3dpo when you can confirm O 100% with a sustained temp shift. However, you'll likely FEEL ovulation with Soy. So, whichever you think is best. It really depends on whether you're 100% sure O has happened or not. You can't ovulate whilst taking progesterone unless its a very low dose.

Feel free to ask me whatever you like about Soy! :thumbup: I'm its biggest fan! I actually miss it!



Allie84 said:


> I just went on Facebook for the first time today and now I really understand the candles. I wish I would have known to light one...so I'm soooo grateful you all did. I think I'll do one tomorrow, not only for all of our babies, but also for my brother, who died at 10 (before I was born). :angel:

Aww! That brought tears to my eyes! I'm so sorry! :hugs:



sugarlove said:


> Good luck with the cbfm Allie. I've got one and it does do really well for picking up high and peak days. Can sometimes take a while for it to get used to your cycles though.
> What is the soy meant to do?
> I'm taking pregnacare, omega 3 fish oil and 50g b6 to try and lengthen luteal phase

Soy is sort of nature's Clomid. It does reasonably the same thing, but not in so harsh a manner as Clomid. It works for many, many women with weak or no ovulation.



Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Btw... Good news, Caz and Sass! I'll be taking progesterone shots AND have it coming outta my foof! I have the pessaries AND the injections!
> 
> YAY you'll be in the creamy foof gang too, bet you can't wait!! :haha:
> 
> Ouch so how many shots will you be doing per day??xxClick to expand...

I will be in the creamy foof gang! [sarcasm] Yes, I absolutely cannot wait! [/sarcasm] :haha:

How many shots per day? I think 3 at most. There will be a good long time I'm doing Lupron, Menopur, and Follisitim. Then, I'll trade those for the trigger shot (twice, it seems). And, then I'll trade that for all the post-transfer stuff... which will be pills, pessaries, and shots! :wacko: I'll scan and post my calendar so you can keep track! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Coincidence or something else? Just checked my e-mails and I've been sent a guardian angel email apparatently something will happen tomorrow at 9:06am and there was a picture of an angel her arm was moving all part of the email!! Just thought it was strange I get a lot of those emails that say forward on and you will get good luck but never had one with an angel in and we've been talking about angels maybe it is just coincidence or maybe its a sign.

I've had some spotting again today just some browny type spotting almost tinted cm but enough to stain my underwear (sorry if to much info) but I was starting to lose hope then I got this email maybe there is still hope or at least I shouldnt give up not just yet.

Of course the other option is I'm lossing my mind!! :loopy:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy I think that if we look hard enough we can always find some hope. It might not be what we were looking for in the beginning but it is there. The angel email could definitely be a sign of hope.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I hope its a great omen, Luce! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Meggles since you are our resident expert, do you know if my cbfm and/or opks will work when I take letrozole? I fear they won't. How will I know when to BD?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hoping darling I am so very sorry :hugs: Keep up the PMA darling.

Preoinnorge Temp sounds great! GL!!! My condoleneces for your friends...truly heartbreaking. And it certainly puts things in perspective! And loving the ring girly!

Lucy darling I just want to give you a great big cwtch!!! (Thats a hug by the way LOL) I hope you get to hold your little one very soon! :hugs:

Minnie I wish you the best of luck for monday darling!!!

Nato your comment about sandra bullock had me in stitches! Hilarious!

Vickyd! Congrats on your pooping :rofl: Cant beat a bit of grease for dinner LOL

Raz you look stunning babe in your wedding dress!!

Heart that is one hell of a sign!!! And thank you for sharing it with us all!!

Two foods I will always remember that I had in America and LOVED...PIZZA and PANCAKES! Oh Yes!

:rofl: MEGG!!!! You certainly are going rattle, slosh and hopefully pop with a lovely baby very soon!

Hello Surgarlove!

Cazza you sound perfectly pregnant hun!!

Yay Sequeena! Back in the 2WW!!!

Lucy candles are terrific for signs!!! And I truly believe that because that one is burning brighter and flickering that you are certainly getting a sign!!!!!!

Have fun yogi!!!

God help me if my boobs get bigger in pregnancy cause I'm already an E / F Cup!!! Will need a crane to carry them round....cause your all right - the back ache sucks!

Welcome Shannon! Everyone is great in here, you'll be fine!

I will light 4 candles tonight too!! For me, and for all of you wonderful girls! :hugs:

Lucy having these dreams is a very positive sign!!!

AFM I have been in a super dooper mood today! Weird thing is is that I had a nosebleed! I never have nosebleeds...ever. So whats that all about. Temp shot up to 98.6...nauseous, headache, tired, hungry ALL the time, hot flushes and the MOTHER OF ALL creamy cm (tmi sorry), sensitive bbs. Thing is if I did ovulate this month then I can not be more than 4-5 days DPO...so are these symptoms in my head??


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Meggles since you are our resident expert, do you know if my cbfm and/or opks will work when I take letrozole? I fear they won't. How will I know when to BD?

It should, just not until about 3 days after your last dose if its anything like Clomid in that sense. No worries!


----------



## yogi77

Well ladies I'm back from the stagette a day early...it was a fairly fun night but I just couldn't do another night!! 

Plus, I am emotionally drained. 

There were 3 pregnant girls there, one of them who recently got pregnant "by accident" and doesn't want to be pregnant. She was complaining about how she has an all-inclusive trip to Mexico booked for January and what waste of money it will be not to be able to drink the all- inclusive booze. I wanted to punch her. At one point in the evening when it got to be too much I went upstairs alone and my best friend (who is 6 months pregnant) came up and comforted me. Thankfully our friendship has managed to survive everything and we are still close and I am very happy for her. It took a while but I need her so I had to get past that she is still pregnant and I'm not. 

Anyways, then another girl from the party came up and spoke to me for about an hour and just let me cry. She herself has been through one ectopic pregnancy followed by a miscarriage at 13 weeks, followed by a healthy pregnancy and she now has a little boy. So she truly knows how I feel, thank god she was there. 

So I decided to come home today with my pregnant friend who also couldn't handle 2 nights. I just couldn't be around the "oops" pregnant girl who doesn't want to be pregnant and listen to her complain about the inconveniences. 

Hope everyone is doing well, I will go back now and catch up on what I've missed.


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls 

Meggles welcome to the creamy fanjita club :sick: lol 

Lucy that is a beautiful sign from the angels huny :hugs: Im right there with what hearty says grab a hold of that ray of sunshine babe xxx

CJ huny your symptoms sound fab :thumbup:

Allie GL using the CBFM chick it was on my list of things to buy in the new year if we hadnt got caught, ive heard such good reviews on them xxx

Hi everyone else :wave: hope you have had a lovely Saturday :kiss:


AFM i have some fab news my digi's arrived this morning and on 18dpo i got...............
PREGNANT 3+ :wohoo:. Believe it or not i have never had a 3+ before the highest my digis have ever gone up to is 2-3 weeks but my midwives have always told me it dikdnt mean anything?, as i lost all of my baby bean i knew they were wrong & it meant my numbers werent going up. But not this time yayyyyy my pip is surely growing.
Ive attached a piccy below:-

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126666&stc=1&d=1287260112

xxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0207.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Jaymes

I'm Loving the digi Caz! 

There is so much to catch up on every time I log in... I always forget what I was going to say by the time I get to the end. I love you girls and I couldn't have made it this far with out you all!


----------



## heart tree

Yogi that sounds like a very difficult night. I know I would have done the exact same thing as you in that situation. Good for you for knowing your limits and establishing a boundary. There is no reason to expose yourself to toxic. Being around that "oops" girl sounds draining. I'm glad you got yourself out of there today. We all have our own path. How sad is it that she will have no appreciation for the beauty of pregnancy. How sad for that baby. At least you know on your path that your baby will be cherished from the fist time you see your next BFP till forever! 

Speaking of BFP's, Cazza, congrats on the 3+. You are definitely preggers! Looks like Sass also has a 3+. Very exciting indeed!


----------



## Razcox

Just heard that my maid of honor and best mate at uni is pregnant. Now i love her to bits but chances are this was unplanned! 

That makes 9 people around me, 9 now that are pregnant. I swear somone up there is laughing at me!

Sorry had to rant . . . . . How is everyone else tonight?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yay on the 3+ cazza darling!

I have been away for a few days so have no idea how to catch up with this thread.

Anyway hello ladies. I have been melting chocolate and pouring it over ice cream and eating once it's gone hard. Heaven.


----------



## cazza22

Thanks Cesca & that ice cream sounds AMAZINGGG!! xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry im not being very attentive - i have my very demanding mother staying with me till monday 

snuck on cos i have news - i have EWCM!!! first time ive seen it since May, not much but it streeeeetchs!!! For hearty and sparkly - ive upped my 2000mg EPO to 3000mg and i have been taking 2 x 5ml spoons of cough mixture 3 times a day, but if we BD ive taken 4 spoons instead of 2 - any luck your ends? 

loved the bears vs angel story, looooved the 3+ and i'll catch up properly in the week - hi to the new girls too 

Very Excited Nato xx


----------



## yogi77

congrats to Cazza and Sassy for the 3+ on the digi's!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: woohoo to ewcm nato sounds like the smep is getting off to a good start. Hope you have a good weekend with your mum.

:happydance: to caz and your 3+ thats fab news!!

Yogi I'm so sorry sweetie that must of been so hard for you I'm glad you had good friends who could support you and :grr: to 'oops' lady. I think you did the right thing coming home early. Big :hugs: to you

Raz rant away thats what we're hear for, so rant scream do what ever you need to do to get through it :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a very hard night, Yogi! :hugs:

Woohoo for your 3+, Caz! :yipee:

Sounds like progress with the EWCM, Nato! :happydance:

That sucks, Raz! Sorry, honey! :(

AFM... BCP has been very kind so far today... 4 hours after I took it and feeling very normal! Hoping that doesn't change!


----------



## Allie84

Hey luce, I love that you got an angel email and think it's great to have hope! :hugs: 

Cazz, well done on the 3+ digi, :happydance: :hugs: Same to you, Sass! 

Yogi, that does sound draining. It sounds like you made the right choice to come back early, and I'm glad you had a few people at the party who you were able to open up to and who were understanding. :hugs:

Hearty, thanks so much for the info.I'm going to replace the batteries and see if that works for the CBFM!

Nato, :happydance: for the EWCM!!! I hope you get some :sex: in even though your mom is there! 

Raz, rant awy! :hugs:

I'm having an okay weekend. I'm feeling quite anxious and I don't know why, really. I'm feeling worried about my parents and wondering if I'm going to have a baby before they pass away. I know it's a morbid thought but they don't have any grandchildren yet and they're not overly healthy. :( I went and looked at the baby stuff in Target when I was there, too. I never do that! I don't think it was a good idea as I just kept thinking I should be 6 months pregnant right now.


----------



## Allie84

Glad you're feeling normal, Megg! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hey luce, I love that you got an angel email and think it's great to have hope! :hugs:
> 
> Cazz, well done on the 3+ digi, :happydance: :hugs: Same to you, Sass!
> 
> Yogi, that does sound draining. It sounds like you made the right choice to come back early, and I'm glad you had a few people at the party who you were able to open up to and who were understanding. :hugs:
> 
> Hearty, thanks so much for the info.I'm going to replace the batteries and see if that works for the CBFM!
> 
> Nato, :happydance: for the EWCM!!! I hope you get some :sex: in even though your mom is there!
> 
> Raz, rant awy! :hugs:
> 
> I'm having an okay weekend. I'm feeling quite anxious and I don't know why, really. I'm feeling worried about my parents and wondering if I'm going to have a baby before they pass away. I know it's a morbid though but they don't have any grandchildren yet and they're not overly healthy. :( I went and looked at the baby stuff in Target when I was there, too. I never do that! I don't think it was a good idea as I just kept thinking I should be 6 months pregnant right now.

Those sorts of thoughts suck! I'm heartbroken that my grandmother will never know my children. She passed in July of 2003. And, I'd have loved to see her with them. My parents waited 10 years on the adoption list before I came to be, so they were 31 and 33 when they adopted me. That led to me having much less time with my grandparents than a lot of people did, and will mean the same for my kids, as I'm going to be 30 in Feb and Kevin turned 30 in June. So, I have similarly morbid thoughts, despite my parents being in pretty good health. I just worry that anything could happen that would keep my kids from knowing them. They already won't know my DH's parents, because we don't associate with them. They're not nice people, and I won't have my children around people who hate me and treat me and my husband like crap. I do worry about those things... and I think about the fact that I should have had a baby in June or I'd be due in Nov. But, I have to look ahead to toward when I'll have my forever baby instead of looking at what might have been. Its really hard though! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Megg. I don't like to think of other people thinking like that but I'm glad I'm not alone. My parents were 34 when they had me so I am the same. Sometimes I feel jealous of my friends with young parents because they don't have to think about these kinds of things for 15 more years but my parents are now 60!

Also, you're right, we should look ahead towards our babies instead of back. I learned my lesson with that today! I won't go moping around baby aisles again. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely hang out in baby aisles... but I look for stuff that will belong to my forever baby... regardless of when s/he shows up!

My parents are also over 60 now... My mom turned 60 in August, and my dad turned 62 in July!


----------



## CJSG1977

I so relate to how you all feel about having kids before your parents pass. Sadly that choice has been taken from me already...my Dad died 3 and a half years ago...my mum is... well.....inside a bottle of vodka and we dont speak. Chris Mum hates my guts and I mean HATES me. I've no idea why. She didnt even come to our wedding...she went on holiday on purpose. I would never in a million years expose my children to her...she is pure POISON and would probably try turn my child against me! Megg, Allie - I hope you have your babies soon!!!! To enjoy with family you love and cherish.

Yogi hunni...I'm sorry you had a tough time and so understand how you feel. You did the right thing for you coming back early. And that girl you spoke to sounds lovely!

Caz... :dance: AWESOME on the 3+

Nato!!!!! EWCM!!!!! :happydance: I was taking 2000mg and I had the tiniest bit last month but none this month...I read that you shouldn't take over 2000??? If I can I will take 3000mg??

No-one commented on whether my nosebleed could be an early pregnancy sign?? What does everyone think? I am having LOADS of creamy cm, been nauseous, headache, bbs a bit sensitive..dizzy, hungry all the time! And very tired. I'm so glad too cause my temp has gone up to 98.6! Just curious about the nosebleed...I cant be more than 5DPO...anyone else had a nosebleed...and this early???


----------



## babywanted73

Nosebleeds are a symptom as its extra blood flow.

Allie:hugs: My father passed away almost 7 years ago. He got to visit with my son 3 times before he passed away. He has 6 grandchildren now. I know what you mean. Its so hard for me everyday to be honest. My dh is almost 38 and his parents live in India and are in their 60's I am sure they will never meet our child.

Megg, glad to see the bcp are being kinder to you.

AFM well.. progesterone has kicked in. I <3 progesterone cream. So hopefully AF will show soon. She has been away to long.


----------



## Megg33k

Could be signs, CJ! Ya never know! :hugs: That's awful that your dad is gone and your mom is... well... not quite right. :(

She won't show until you go off the cream though... right? Or am I missing how the therapy works?

AFM... It is being kinder tonight... but I sort of feel like a different sort of shitty. I'm just not feeling quite right. Really tired, feeling feverish but not running much of a temp, just sort of achy and a stuffy nose. I don't think it could be BCP related. However, I assume the really sore boobs are?


----------



## Allie84

I hope you're not coming down with something, Megg. :hugs: My guess is that just with everything you're taking, your bound to feel a bit 'off.' 

Thanks for the kind words CJ and babywanted. :hugs: :hugs: Sorry about your fathers and about your mother, CJ. I certainly hope those are pregnancy symptoms you're having! FX!


----------



## cazza22

Megg & allie :hugs: u will get ur beans very soon girls & u 2 alone will have enough love to give than ur entire families put together because of how wanted these beans are, ull make fantastic mothers.

Yogi I am so sorry you were stuck with "I'm pregnant & don't wanna be" this weekend!! It makes me sooooo mad & believe me I know EXACTLY how u feel I've got 2 girls i know that only kept their accidental babies so they don't have to work it makes me sick! One of them drinks a bottle of wine every weekend and then has the cheeks to post pictures on facebook I mean WTF??? I'm glad u had ur best friend there baby doll :hugs:

Nato I'm lovin that u have ewcm I very rarely get it mines just tons of creamy cm when I'm ovulating, I get the stringy stuff maybe every 3 months or so? I've never really thought much of it though?. I'm lovin how devoted you are to this huny bun :ninja: u catch that eggy girl!!! Xxx

CJ I defo think nosebleeds can be a symptom. I personally have never Had one but I've read on here b4 now that women get it in the 2ww & class it as a symptom so FX'd babe :dance:

AFM omg I'm having the most horny dreams!!! :blush: this sec ban is not gonna last :rofl: not to mention OH is looking soooooo sexy ATM? Why is it we want what we can't have god damn it!!! :haha: rant over.
Anyone got plans today?? Xxxx lov Caz xxx


----------



## heart tree

Nato I'm so excited to hear about your adventures to the land of the mysterious ewcm. I will buy my ticket next cycle. I stopped taking the cough syrup because we are letting this egg go so I can do letrezole next month. What will I do with all of my grapefruit juice? Good thing there is vodka in the house!

Allie my parents are 64. Tim's dad just turned 80. His mom is in her 70's. I feel your fear. My step father was my pediatrician growing up. I always imagined I would be able to call him when my kids got sick. He died 3 years ago. It's very sad. I'm sorry to all of you who lost their parents. 

Raz I'm with you on all the pregnant people. I just went to dinner with some of Tim's family. Of course one of his cousins announced she is pregnant. She is a month older than me. She has a 1 1/2 year old boy. She and I started trying at the same time. Now she's going to have a second baby and I have 3 mcs under my belt. I almost spit out my wine when she announced it tonight. I'm so effing sick of people announcing their pregnancies! (except for my B&B girls). Damn it!!!!

CJ I so want you to be preggers babe. I hope these are all early symptoms. 

Shan I hope AF rears her head. Enough is enough. 

Megg I agree with Allie, you are bound to feel off from everything you are throwing at your body. I hope you are sleeping right now and will wake up feeling better. 

On that note, I'm off to bed. Will be dreaming about all of our babies. 

xoxo


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone today?

Cazza - Thats great news on the 3+ its so nice to see it in black and white like that :hugs: LOL at the horney dreams its human nature to want what we cant have my DH always looks super sexy when AF is here. . . . :)

Yogi - So sorry you were stuck with such an ungreatful cow it doesnt help with the losses we have suffered to see someone like that. The 19 year old at work who just said she is pregnant is a bit like that but luckly i sit a couple of desks over and can drown her out. Its great that you have such supportive friends though to help you out and have a good talk to you and of course you have us xxxx

AFM - Temps went down a tiny bit but still way above the cover line at 37.0, only 5 days to go now until AF is due. Think i will do one of my IC on wednesday to help with the POAS urge.


----------



## Razcox

heart tree said:


> Nato I'm so excited to hear about your adventures to the land of the mysterious ewcm. I will buy my ticket next cycle. I stopped taking the cough syrup because we are letting this egg go so I can do letrezole next month. What will I do with all of my grapefruit juice? Good thing there is vodka in the house!
> 
> Allie my parents are 64. Tim's dad just turned 80. His mom is in her 70's. I feel your fear. My step father was my pediatrician growing up. I always imagined I would be able to call him when my kids got sick. He died 3 years ago. It's very sad. I'm sorry to all of you who lost their parents.
> 
> Raz I'm with you on all the pregnant people. I just went to dinner with some of Tim's family. Of course one of his cousins announced she is pregnant. She is a month older than me. She has a 1 1/2 year old boy. She and I started trying at the same time. Now she's going to have a second baby and I have 3 mcs under my belt. I almost spit out my wine when she announced it tonight. I'm so effing sick of people announcing their pregnancies! (except for my B&B girls). Damn it!!!!
> 
> CJ I so want you to be preggers babe. I hope these are all early symptoms.
> 
> Shan I hope AF rears her head. Enough is enough.
> 
> Megg I agree with Allie, you are bound to feel off from everything you are throwing at your body. I hope you are sleeping right now and will wake up feeling better.
> 
> On that note, I'm off to bed. Will be dreaming about all of our babies.
> 
> xoxo

Night hun x Just got up here this side of the pond and got a thrilling day of ASDA and house work planned :dohh:


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Girls,

Yogi, sorry you had such a difficult time. Reckon you defo did right coming home early :hugs:

Nato, fab news about the EWCM. Get BDing :happydance:

Megg, sorry to hear you are feeling out of sorts. Take care

Caz, congrats on the digi :thumbup:

Allie, my husband is 44, and his Mum died this year. I'm sad that she will never see her grandchildren :cry: I was 35 last Satuday

Off to eat a large Sunday dinner and watch crap on tv for the rest of the day

See you later


----------



## cazza22

Thanks sugar love enjoy ur chill out Sunday huny :hugs:

raz I swear these dreams are just plain rude lol such a fricken tease haha xxx ps poas I would :blush: & enjoy ur trip to asda!! I personally do it online coz I'm lazeeee hahs xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Well it looks like I am going to be out this month...going by ferility friend it says that I ovulated last thursday...which doesnt make sense cause I had a negative OPK on tuesday afternoon which I thought meant that the surge had happened...I know ov can take 24-48 hours after but just seems a bit off. The last time I bed down was tuesday cause I was in so much pain from my body trying to ov... So I am 2 days out.... I guess I should just hope that af comes in time to see the specialist. But I will likely be on when I see her. I hope that means I can keep my appointment!

God I am so bummbed right now! Has anyone known FF to be wrong??? I thought it took 2 days after ov for your temp to go up cause of the progesterone steadily increasing? Its taken my first high temp as the one straight after ov... :cry: So all my sysmptoms really are in my head then. Think this charting will just be academic this month at least thats the way I am going to look at it. Sorry for the me post.

I hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I don't know anything about temping CJ but I hope FF is wrong. These things are never an exact science.

Fingers crossed you still gave yourself a good chance to conceive xx

Cazz - the sexy dreams are the only thing stopping me from feeling really depressed about the lack of sexy action with hubby!


----------



## babywanted73

Cj- FF has been wrong for me! Plus my fs said I dont ov everytime it says. But I think he is wrong.. He is not right in the read just to say the least that is why I dont go to him anymore.. But FF has switched on me and switched back. Like right now it says I ov, but after todays temp I am not sure it will.

Megg, Sometimes it can kick in while taking the progesterone cream.. So I am on day 10 of taking it. Just gonna do it for another 10 and stop. The doc said its just like using provera, but for Wilson's SYndrome this also helps the temp situation. I am glad the bcp are being a tad nicer

Amanda, agreed enough is enough. Thankfully I dont have anyone around me announcing pregnancies, but I will say that I do have people like my sister asking me why I want another child and being mean about it. Its mean. I hope the letazrole gets things moving for you!


----------



## babywanted73

Megg, My appt is with a Naturopathic Doc and midwife.. SO ND or MW. I refuse to go back to those rude people at the fertility office.. takes 2 weeks for them to call you back. its nonsense.


----------



## cazza22

prgirl_cesca said:

> I don't know anything about temping CJ but I hope FF is wrong. These things are never an exact science.
> 
> Fingers crossed you still gave yourself a good chance to conceive xx
> 
> Cazz - the sexy dreams are the only thing stopping me from feeling really depressed about the lack of sexy action with hubby!

:rofl: were a right bunch of horny devils in the derail thread hehe xx


----------



## cazza22

CJ don't you be givin up hope mrs!! Spermies can live fir up to 5 days do in no way have you missed OV ok!! Chin up n keep positive ur symptoms sound fab!! Xxxx


----------



## babywanted73

Congrats Cazza on the huge milestone


----------



## cazza22

babywanted73 said:


> Congrats Cazza on the huge milestone

Awwww thank you so much hun  get my scan out of the way & on e I see I heartbeat I'll be happy, right now I'm trying to stay grounded xxx 
how are you gettin on hun? I just saw in your siggy possibly diagnosed with wilsons syndrome what is that Hun if u don't mind me asking? Sorry if u do mind :hugs: xxxx lov Caz xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I really hope that FF is wrong. I BD even though I was in pain...sadistic but necessary. I have read everywhere that it takes 48 hours for a temp increase. I'll try post my chart. Thanks for the feedback! :hugs:

I am uploading my pic of my candlelight vigil for yesterday...I also said my prayers for us all. :hugs:

To share a couple of strange signs this week.... I was looking at my computer and all of a sudden it just went PINK! Now I know it was in my head...the rest of my surroundings were fine (and I just had my eyes tested LOL - so I know they are ok) It was pink for a couple of seconds and went back to normal....just as I was thinking about signs. Then, as deranged as I am I took a pregnancy test on the 16th.... now I dont know if you girls remember but I kept dreaming about October 16th....and I thought I'd be 10DPO...well I wasnt but thats the day I had the nosebleed and the nausea / dizzyness, so I thought :test: DUMB decision. It was neg... but I kept going back and looking at it. Everytime I couldnt even dream up a line. Then clear as day there was a faint pink line, I blinked and it went! Go figure on that one! Now if FF is right then there is ZERO chance I am preggers...but maybe its a sign for the future. Just thought I'd share.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0135new.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Nato I'm so excited to hear about your adventures to the land of the mysterious ewcm. I will buy my ticket next cycle. I stopped taking the cough syrup because we are letting this egg go so I can do letrezole next month. What will I do with all of my grapefruit juice? Good thing there is vodka in the house!
> 
> Allie my parents are 64. Tim's dad just turned 80. His mom is in her 70's. I feel your fear. My step father was my pediatrician growing up. I always imagined I would be able to call him when my kids got sick. He died 3 years ago. It's very sad. I'm sorry to all of you who lost their parents.
> 
> Raz I'm with you on all the pregnant people. I just went to dinner with some of Tim's family. Of course one of his cousins announced she is pregnant. She is a month older than me. She has a 1 1/2 year old boy. She and I started trying at the same time. Now she's going to have a second baby and I have 3 mcs under my belt. I almost spit out my wine when she announced it tonight. I'm so effing sick of people announcing their pregnancies! (except for my B&B girls). Damn it!!!!
> 
> CJ I so want you to be preggers babe. I hope these are all early symptoms.
> 
> Shan I hope AF rears her head. Enough is enough.
> 
> Megg I agree with Allie, you are bound to feel off from everything you are throwing at your body. I hope you are sleeping right now and will wake up feeling better.
> 
> On that note, I'm off to bed. Will be dreaming about all of our babies.
> 
> xoxo

I had been asleep for 4 hours by the time you posted that! LOL Hope you slept as well as I did! :hugs:



CJSG1977 said:


> Well it looks like I am going to be out this month...going by ferility friend it says that I ovulated last thursday...which doesnt make sense cause I had a negative OPK on tuesday afternoon which I thought meant that the surge had happened...I know ov can take 24-48 hours after but just seems a bit off. The last time I bed down was tuesday cause I was in so much pain from my body trying to ov... So I am 2 days out.... I guess I should just hope that af comes in time to see the specialist. But I will likely be on when I see her. I hope that means I can keep my appointment!
> 
> God I am so bummbed right now! Has anyone known FF to be wrong??? I thought it took 2 days after ov for your temp to go up cause of the progesterone steadily increasing? Its taken my first high temp as the one straight after ov... :cry: So all my sysmptoms really are in my head then. Think this charting will just be academic this month at least thats the way I am going to look at it. Sorry for the me post.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good.

Can you link your chart? I'd love to look!



babywanted73 said:


> Cj- FF has been wrong for me! Plus my fs said I dont ov everytime it says. But I think he is wrong.. He is not right in the read just to say the least that is why I dont go to him anymore.. But FF has switched on me and switched back. Like right now it says I ov, but after todays temp I am not sure it will.
> 
> Megg, Sometimes it can kick in while taking the progesterone cream.. So I am on day 10 of taking it. Just gonna do it for another 10 and stop. The doc said its just like using provera, but for Wilson's SYndrome this also helps the temp situation. I am glad the bcp are being a tad nicer
> 
> Amanda, agreed enough is enough. Thankfully I dont have anyone around me announcing pregnancies, but I will say that I do have people like my sister asking me why I want another child and being mean about it. Its mean. I hope the letazrole gets things moving for you!

I didn't realize it would sometimes start while using the cream. Very cool! I hope it does, or comes shortly after you stop using it! Either way, she'll surely show up sooner than later! :hugs:



babywanted73 said:


> Megg, My appt is with a Naturopathic Doc and midwife.. SO ND or MW. I refuse to go back to those rude people at the fertility office.. takes 2 weeks for them to call you back. its nonsense.

I didn't think you'd go back to them, but I couldn't remember who you were going to see! LOL Sorry! I changed it already! :hugs:

AFM... I slept for 10 hours and feel okay so far! FX'd that I don't change my mind later!


----------



## babywanted73

Oh 10 hours? That was me friday night. felt good. 

Thank you :hugs: The fs should be more sensitive than they are in my opinion.
I have done lots and lots of reading on fertility so much in my mind.. I am gonna write a book or a blog!


----------



## CJSG1977

How do I link my chart hun??


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey gorgeous girlies,

Thought I'd stop by and say Hello, as Megg and Cazza wrote in my journal I don't post on here much anymore! Sorry.xxx

I am keeping up and reading all the post's I just don't have much free time anymore as if I'm not sleeping, my head is always down the toilet, or puking in Tesco or my latest one this morning puking in a bush at the park, poor Hubby was so embarressed and Woody tried to lick it up :rofl:

What's going to this week, I seem to have lost track now there's so many of us. Who's testing, ovulating etc. Megg what's the next step with your IVF?? do you finish your BC soon.

LOL at Cazza and Cesca, I'm soooooooooooooo horny wtf is that all about?? Even driving in my car get's me frisky, I feel like a 18yr old again! We have a sex ban on until at least 12 weeks, but I did ask Hubby to cop a feel as I'm getting desperate, he declined!! :rofl:

I promise to try and post a bit more.xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> How do I link my chart hun??

Go to FF and then Sharing>Homepage Setup and you should see your chart's url in a little box toward the top. It will look something like this: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbers



Sassy_TTC said:


> Hey gorgeous girlies,
> 
> Thought I'd stop by and say Hello, as Megg and Cazza wrote in my journal I don't post on here much anymore! Sorry.xxx
> 
> I am keeping up and reading all the post's I just don't have much free time anymore as if I'm not sleeping, my head is always down the toilet, or puking in Tesco or my latest one this morning puking in a bush at the park, poor Hubby was so embarressed and Woody tried to lick it up :rofl:
> 
> What's going to this week, I seem to have lost track now there's so many of us. Who's testing, ovulating etc. Megg what's the next step with your IVF?? do you finish your BC soon.
> 
> LOL at Cazza and Cesca, I'm soooooooooooooo horny wtf is that all about?? Even driving in my car get's me frisky, I feel like a 18yr old again! We have a sex ban on until at least 12 weeks, but I did ask Hubby to cop a feel as I'm getting desperate, he declined!! :rofl:
> 
> I promise to try and post a bit more.xxxxxxx

Good to see you in here even if briefly! :hugs: I'm so sorry you've been so sick, but I know you probably love every minute to some degree at least! I know I would! I'd hate and love it at the same time! :haha:

My next step is Monday... ultrasound, Kevin's blood work, and calendar review... then Wednesday will be Lupron to induce menopause (temporarily, of course)... then I'm not sure. I have to wait till Monday for further instructions!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> How do I link my chart hun??
> 
> Go to FF and then Sharing>Homepage Setup and you should see your chart's url in a little box toward the top. It will look something like this: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbers
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey gorgeous girlies,
> 
> Thought I'd stop by and say Hello, as Megg and Cazza wrote in my journal I don't post on here much anymore! Sorry.xxx
> 
> I am keeping up and reading all the post's I just don't have much free time anymore as if I'm not sleeping, my head is always down the toilet, or puking in Tesco or my latest one this morning puking in a bush at the park, poor Hubby was so embarressed and Woody tried to lick it up :rofl:
> 
> What's going to this week, I seem to have lost track now there's so many of us. Who's testing, ovulating etc. Megg what's the next step with your IVF?? do you finish your BC soon.
> 
> LOL at Cazza and Cesca, I'm soooooooooooooo horny wtf is that all about?? Even driving in my car get's me frisky, I feel like a 18yr old again! We have a sex ban on until at least 12 weeks, but I did ask Hubby to cop a feel as I'm getting desperate, he declined!! :rofl:
> 
> I promise to try and post a bit more.xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good to see you in here even if briefly! :hugs: I'm so sorry you've been so sick, but I know you probably love every minute to some degree at least! I know I would! I'd hate and love it at the same time! :haha:
> 
> My next step is Monday... ultrasound, Kevin's blood work, and calendar review... then Wednesday will be Lupron to induce menopause (temporarily, of course)... then I'm not sure. I have to wait till Monday for further instructions!Click to expand...

You must be so excited, I am for you, I need to try and keep up with your journal more to see what's going on, I'm a terrible stalker at the mo. I so hope you get your wish of seeing a heartbeat before Xmas, how amazing would that be! :cloud9:

Sickness isn't bothering me at all, poor Danny just caught me throwing up as I didn't get the chance to shut the door, he rubbed my back and said "god babe I don't envy you, if it was me being sick like that ,we would never have a baby" :haha: I just dread going out! I'm worried how I'll cope at work as I have hardly keep anything down in days now :shrug:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls, 

well I have had a fun filled day spent most of it at a&e!! My eye has got gradually worse so went to see the out of hours dr who thought I might have shingles so referred me to main hospital about a half hour drive for us to see eye specialist had to wait for ever then he wasnt sure they dont think it is shingles thank god but could be impetigo (great I am having a truly wonderful time at the moment so fed up) anyway been given a prescription but its sunday so everywhere is shut as we didnt get out of the hospital till half 4. Have an appointment tomorrow morning with a dermetologist for them to have a look at it. I am so sick of hospital and drs and feeling rough and looking hideous I just want to know my baby is ok and have a healthy happy pregnancy happy for pregnancy symptoms but not all the other shit. Sorry I'm just feeling very down and sorry for myself :cry:


----------



## yogi77

Hello ladies!

CJ I'd love to look at your chart too if you're able to get a link up! I do chart but I'm no pro at it but would still like to stalk it a bit! I think nosebleed is defo a symptom...when I had my bfp I had a bit of a bloody nose at about 6 & 7 dpo. FX for you!

Nato that's exciting about the ewcm, and I have a good feeling about this month for us :thumbup:

Hearty sorry about yet another preggo announcement...sigh...one day it will be you with your forever baby though. :hugs:

Megg good for you for getting some sleep! I personally hate the bcp. I actually had to go off of it about 2 years ago (before DH and I were married and way before we were actually "trying") because it was giving me high blood pressure! And I mean HIGH!! Very scary, I had to go through many tests and monitors and when everything else checked out fine the Dr. suggested I go off the bcp to see what happened. What do you know a month later my blood pressure was back to normal! But at least you don't have to take it for very long and it's all part of a greater plan!!!

Sassy yay for puking!!! That means you have a strong little bean in there! (or 2). :haha:


----------



## yogi77

awww Lucy so sorry about your terrible day spent in a hospital, I hope it's nothing too serious :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

When I do that and preview its an chart overlay...not my actual chart??? Why is that LOL???


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww I'm so sorry Lucy, that doesn't sound nice. I hope it clear up very soon.xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Yay for the sickness Sass!!!

:hugs: Lucy, poor darling you really are getting it in the bucket loads. Something good will come your way soon hun I know it!

I'm still trying to link my chart Yogi LOL.


----------



## yogi77

CJSG1977 said:


> Yay for the sickness Sass!!!
> 
> :hugs: Lucy, poor darling you really are getting it in the bucket loads. Something good will come your way soon hun I know it!
> 
> I'm still trying to link my chart Yogi LOL.

Found some instructions on this in the Help area forum...hope this helps!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/199991-do-add-link-my-ff-chart.html


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls

Sassy sorry your throwing up everywhere but I am also pleased you are if that makes sense.

CJ I hope FF is wrong and you did ovulate and that the symptoms are all a good sign.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Girls I'm sooooo scared, I've been having pain on and off for an hour, no blood yet but I feel like it's on it's way :-(


----------



## yogi77

Sassy_TTC said:


> Girls I'm sooooo scared, I've been having pain on and off for an hour, no blood yet but I feel like it's on it's way :-(

Oh Sassy I wish I could come give you a big hug :hugs: Let's try to think and stay positive, could just be little bubs settling in. Thinking of you and hoping the pain passes soon.


----------



## msarkozi

Sass - I already wrote in your journal that the pain is a normal pregnancy symptom as well. So don't think you are going to lose this baby.....You have to think positive, and just relax. The fact that you have morning sickness is a very good sign. :hugs:

Lucy - hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh sassy don't panic put your feet up and try and relax its probably just baby getting comfy.

What is the pain like?

Thinking of you sending massive :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I have constant back ache, then I can't decided if it's cramps or stretchy sort of pains, I also keep getting ovulation pains which is worrying me! Why is pregnancy after M/C so bloody scarey, it's not fair!xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Its scary because you know what can happen and it is horrid that we have to go through this and question everything. Your getting bad ms which is a good sign and the pains are probably just your body stretching to make room for your little one. It could also be your body responding to the throwing up. Sending lots and lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> How do I link my chart hun??
> 
> Go to FF and then Sharing>Homepage Setup and you should see your chart's url in a little box toward the top. It will look something like this: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbers
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey gorgeous girlies,
> 
> Thought I'd stop by and say Hello, as Megg and Cazza wrote in my journal I don't post on here much anymore! Sorry.xxx
> 
> I am keeping up and reading all the post's I just don't have much free time anymore as if I'm not sleeping, my head is always down the toilet, or puking in Tesco or my latest one this morning puking in a bush at the park, poor Hubby was so embarressed and Woody tried to lick it up :rofl:
> 
> What's going to this week, I seem to have lost track now there's so many of us. Who's testing, ovulating etc. Megg what's the next step with your IVF?? do you finish your BC soon.
> 
> LOL at Cazza and Cesca, I'm soooooooooooooo horny wtf is that all about?? Even driving in my car get's me frisky, I feel like a 18yr old again! We have a sex ban on until at least 12 weeks, but I did ask Hubby to cop a feel as I'm getting desperate, he declined!! :rofl:
> 
> I promise to try and post a bit more.xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good to see you in here even if briefly! :hugs: I'm so sorry you've been so sick, but I know you probably love every minute to some degree at least! I know I would! I'd hate and love it at the same time! :haha:
> 
> My next step is Monday... ultrasound, Kevin's blood work, and calendar review... then Wednesday will be Lupron to induce menopause (temporarily, of course)... then I'm not sure. I have to wait till Monday for further instructions!Click to expand...
> 
> You must be so excited, I am for you, I need to try and keep up with your journal more to see what's going on, I'm a terrible stalker at the mo. I so hope you get your wish of seeing a heartbeat before Xmas, how amazing would that be! :cloud9:
> 
> Sickness isn't bothering me at all, poor Danny just caught me throwing up as I didn't get the chance to shut the door, he rubbed my back and said "god babe I don't envy you, if it was me being sick like that ,we would never have a baby" :haha: I just dread going out! I'm worried how I'll cope at work as I have hardly keep anything down in days now :shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs: I know it must be daunting to even think of leaving now! :(



LucyJ said:


> :hi: girls,
> 
> well I have had a fun filled day spent most of it at a&e!! My eye has got gradually worse so went to see the out of hours dr who thought I might have shingles so referred me to main hospital about a half hour drive for us to see eye specialist had to wait for ever then he wasnt sure they dont think it is shingles thank god but could be impetigo (great I am having a truly wonderful time at the moment so fed up) anyway been given a prescription but its sunday so everywhere is shut as we didnt get out of the hospital till half 4. Have an appointment tomorrow morning with a dermetologist for them to have a look at it. I am so sick of hospital and drs and feeling rough and looking hideous I just want to know my baby is ok and have a healthy happy pregnancy happy for pregnancy symptoms but not all the other shit. Sorry I'm just feeling very down and sorry for myself :cry:

Aww, honey! I hope so much that you get good news and can go on to enjoy this pregnancy! :hugs:



CJSG1977 said:


> When I do that and preview its an chart overlay...not my actual chart??? Why is that LOL???

You might have to scroll down some. The overlay is often above the current month's chart!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Girls I'm sooooo scared, I've been having pain on and off for an hour, no blood yet but I feel like it's on it's way :-(

Oh, Sass! :hugs: I'm sure its nothing, sweetheart! Just put your feet up and relax. It could definitely just be bean snuggling in tighter or your body being fed up of vomiting or your uterus starting to stretch, honey!


----------



## cazza22

Sass im 100% sure its just threw being sick babe, i threw my guts up earlier and was cramping for a couple of minutes, i think its all the wrenching?. As for back ache i had that a couple of days ago when AF would have been here & Mel put my mind at ease. Please chill out put ur feet up & relax, let danny do the running around xxxxxxxxx Lov caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My tummy always hurt after throwing up. And it also hurt a lot when I needed to go for, erm, a number two!

And backache is very normal. Like that kind of 'cant get comfortable' backache.


----------



## CJSG1977

I agree, Sass hunni you are going to be fine. My niece has terrible cramps in her pregnancy and was 10 days overdue with her daughter! You will be. Like already mentioned sometimes these cramps happen around when af would have been due. I know you dont want to remember but miscarriage back pain is horrific and pregnancy symptoms tend to switch off. So with all the puking it sounds like you are doing just great!


----------



## heart tree

Sassers I hope everything is ok lovey. I'm sure it will be but it is impossible not to be scared. You are probably sleeping right now. I hope you wake up feeling better. 

CJ I want to see your chart!!! Please figure out how to post it LOL! 

Lucy when it rains it pours. I can't believe this is all happening at once. I hope your eye gets better soon. I'm holding hope for your bean right now. 

Ladies I am having a liitle cry right now. Yesterday Tim's cousin told us she was pregnant. Today one of my best friends told me she is pregnant. How many more will there be before me? I'm feeling down about it all right now. I'm happy for them. But I'm having a hard time with the unfairness of it all. This is each of their second babies. Sigh.


----------



## babywanted73

Amanda, I am so sorry. I know how you feel. Thankfully no one is telling me they are pregnant, but it seems everyone is having babies. I feel so lost. Upset and hurt. It is hard coping...:hugs:

Have you had your vitamin D level checked?

Sass, I had a friend who was throwing up often and she was cramping and said her stomach hurt after. She is due next week.


----------



## Allie84

Oh Lucy, :hugs: I can't believe it; what a shit day! Sod's law or what.... :( I hope you feel better very, very soon. Take care of yourself and remember we're all here for you. :hugs:

Hearty, that really, really stinks. :( I can't imagine hearing about pregnancies from people in my life two days in a row. It's unfair that you aren't pregnant yourself.

Sass, feel better soon girlie. I hope you feel better when you wake up tomorrow. :hugs:

I hope everyone had a nice weekend. I can't believe it's almost Monday again!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Shannon and Allie. Shan I haven't had my vit D levels checked but I make sure to get some sun every day. It is definitely hard to cope sometimes for sure. 

Allie how is the soy treating you?


----------



## babywanted73

Amanda I just read your diagnosis are they doing anything for it?

I found this intersting article.
https://www.adeno101.com/phyto.htm
Dont mind me I start studying to be an herbalist soon and fertility will be my main focus.


----------



## babywanted73

This lady has intersting articles
https://www.naturallyknockedup.com/


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Amanda!!! I know how you feel!!! xxx

I still cant link my chart so here is a pic... to date... please let me know what you think. xx
 



Attached Files:







My Chart Sept 24.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Megg33k

It does look like Thur, CJ... But it looks like you're using a 1 decimal place thermometer which is usually pretty inaccurate. So, there's really no way to know! :(



heart tree said:


> Sassers I hope everything is ok lovey. I'm sure it will be but it is impossible not to be scared. You are probably sleeping right now. I hope you wake up feeling better.
> 
> CJ I want to see your chart!!! Please figure out how to post it LOL!
> 
> Lucy when it rains it pours. I can't believe this is all happening at once. I hope your eye gets better soon. I'm holding hope for your bean right now.
> 
> Ladies I am having a liitle cry right now. Yesterday Tim's cousin told us she was pregnant. Today one of my best friends told me she is pregnant. How many more will there be before me? I'm feeling down about it all right now. I'm happy for them. But I'm having a hard time with the unfairness of it all. This is each of their second babies. Sigh.

Oh, that SUCKS! I wish I had words to make it better... but there aren't any! :hugs: It will all be worth it when its your turn though!


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie how is the soy treating you?

Thanks for asking. I don't feel any different....and am not sure whether to take that as a good or bad sign. :shrug: I think _maybe_ I feel that sensation in my ovaries Megg was talking about but it might be psychosomatic. I'm wondering if I should up my dose these next, final two days to 160 mg (I decided to go with the 120 initially as it appears to be the most common dosage). FX I ovulate before Thanksgiving! :coffee:


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Allie how is the soy treating you?
> 
> Thanks for asking. I don't feel any different....and am not sure whether to take that as a good or bad sign. :shrug: I think _maybe_ I feel that sensation in my ovaries Megg was talking about but it might be psychosomatic. I'm wondering if I should up my dose these next, final two days to 160 mg (I decided to go with the 120 initially as it appears to be the most common dosage). FX I ovulate before Thanksgiving! :coffee:Click to expand...

Leave your dose the same! And, you probably won't feel as much of the ovary stuff until you STOP taking it. So, no worries! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Good Morning ladies!

Luce you are really having a shite time lately and it aint bloody fair.....Lets hope a positive Scan makes up for all this crap hun, when are you having it done?

Sass i wont tell you to relax and all....I know how scary every little twinge can be...heck just last night i woke up in horrible pain which i was sure was an impending mc until i let out a giganto fart and all was ok! Your scan is tomorrow, everything will be alright and youll have 8 months of this worrying to look forward to!

Hearty babes, these announcements suck....You have to believe that you will be next hun..You just have to!

Megg im confused at what stage you are in your IVF but im sending you massive hugs and positive vibes for the best possible outcome!

As for me, had an ok weekend! went out Sat. afternoon with some old school mates and had a huge brunch. Then i pretty much bacame a couch potato for the rest of the weekend lol!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all you lovely Disco ladies, got back from walking the dogs and spent far too long catching up with you guys rather then getting ready for work again!! Will have to start reading this thread of a night to catch up.

Cazza - I do my shopping online as well most the time but there are a few things you cant get online but they have instore so sometimes we have to go in. Got my Nan's xmas pressie sorted though which was unexpected. 

CJSG - Sorry you are feeling bummed out and hope today is a bit better for you :hugs:

Megg - Good luck with your appointments today, let us know how you have been getting on x

Lucy - Sorry you are unwell and had to go to the hospital again :hug: will be sending loads of healing thoughts your way xx

Heart tree - ARRRRRH Its just so unfair isnt it? I swear the next person to tell me they are up the duff (except you lovely ladies of course) is going to push me over the edge and make me go postal!!! Surely there wasnt this many pregnacies around before we were all TTC?

Sassy - I am sure everything will be fine i had loads of pains and though AF was going to show up a couple of times with my last AF. Take the cramps and sickness as a good sign that there is somebody in there making them selves at home :hug: 

Also i hope woody is your dog or i have some concerns about your friends!! :rofl:

AFM - Temps shot up to 37.08 this morning and as its the week day i had to temp at 6:30am rather then 7:30am. Very gassy which my poor dh is not loving! Only 2 days until testing with an IC . . . Ohh and here is my chart is you want a look:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning girls,

Just thought I'd update you, the pain has thankfully gone no sign of blood not even a hint of pink! Sickness still in full flow so I'm feeling a little better! 26 hours until my scan! Sooooooooooooo excited!xxxxxx


----------



## bbhopes

congrats Sassy and I'm glad you are feeling better!!


----------



## vickyd

Great News Sass!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Hello everyone I feel so out of the loop. Sass hope everything goes ok x

Sean just started working days for 2 weeks so he can get me into a routine. I feel like a bloody child.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Morning girls!

Great news sass, glad it's eased a bit. 

Raz/Hearty - I just lost it every time someone else IRL told me they were pregnant. It was horrible. Even my OH got to the point where he was crying when he found out another couple we knew were pregnant.

I'm back at work today after my two weeks off. It's nice being back now everyone knows but I am fuming as my manager told one of the assistant managers I was pregnant a while back when I didn't want anyone knowing. Not happy at all. He is the last person I want to know my f'ing business!!!!!


----------



## sugarlove

that's brilliant news Sassy. Can't wait to hear how your scan goes

:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Raz, your chart is looking great.

Fingers crossed for you

:happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Great news Sassy! good luck at the scan tomorrow i bet its going to be amazing to see your little bean in there.

Sugar - Thanks hun! Just hope the temps stay high the next few days and dont take the normal 13DPO nose dive!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats great news sassy what time is your scan tomorrow?

Vicky my scan is on thursday at 8:30am just wish it was here. Freaking out a little saw the dermetologist today have been given aload of creams to use and I got home put the first one on as my eye was so dry and sore then read the leaflet and it says do not use in pregnancy really worried that I may have hurt my baby now :cry: by using it the dermetologist knew I was pregnant and I kept on saying is it ok to use when pregnant. So flipping worried now its a cream that goes round the eye not in it if that makes a difference :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hello you lot. Boy o boy are you keeping me busy with catching up. I originally typed busty but spotted my error in time.

Just wading through posts about creamy foofs. 

Proper hello to sugar and babywanted - im sorry for your losses, hope you will feel more at home in here

LOVE the avatar yogi!! And glad you managed to get out of the stagette, you have to look after yourself. Are we back on for the bfp deal this month then? go, go, all units go

Hows the resident walking advert for GlaxSmithKlein today? (thats you megg). Hope youre feeling a bit better. Lets hope its a sign everything you are mainlining is working 

I see Mel is overrun by giant boobs. And hearty wants big boobs. 

OooOOo at allie, soy and cbfm - you are going nuclear too Hope that soy brings ov forwards. Sorry you've been a bit anxious, and stay away from baby clothes. You've had a bit of a shock recently, so you might be adjusting the to new information 

Hi Luce, have been thinking about you bebe. I think your dreams are helping you make sense of whats happening without having to confront the issue while you are feeling numb - it helps you brain look at your options without causing you too much pain. Im so sorry bout the illness. You really dont need this. I suppose on the upside if your immune system is struggling, your pregnancy immune suppression is happening. You must feel totally rotten though you poor thing

Hope the nosebleed is a good sign CJ, im rooting for ya. Sorry you lost your dad, i hope hes looking after your angels. Im sorry about the situation with the mums, i have a really difficult relationship with my mum too, glad youve made the right decisions to keep yourself sane. Get 3000mg down you btw, and hope you arent out this month. Your chart is a bit too small for me to look at, when you go to post the link, go on the left hand menu to 'sharing', then drop down to 'home page set up' and click on that, when the next page comes up, right at the top it says

Your Charting Home Page Web Address:
*https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f27cd*

and the link ive bolded is where your link will be, copy and past your home page web address, it will have numbers at the end like the bolded one above has my numbers

Gotta say well done on the 3+ Cazza!! i said it before but its worth mentioning again its that exciting - and with photographic evidence (pmsl that you are still testing) - i bet you are still peeing on things when you are 80 years and a great grandmother - for old times sake like

Ach Raz, why is everyone so damned fertile. Not that i dont want them to be, i just wish we were too. Im liking your chart though, maybe those bitches will have to move over for your bfp this month. 

wheres sparkly and mone? hmm hmmm

Hearty, hope af gets her arse into gear so you can start that next cycle with your new drugs. sorry youre feeing a bit crappy, its not fair, no. I think you have a huge month to look forward to though, i know it doesnt take the longing away, nor does PMA but you are now in the best position you have ever been in. Your time is coming hearty, the bears and the angels know that. 

haha at cesca piping up every now and again to talk about sexy time and ice cream

Sassers, so sorry you had that horrible scare - it does sound really good though because your uterus is making space. The pregnant thrower upppers seem confident you get that cramping. Yeay at no pink

AFM (just worked out what that means) - my mum is gone, which is good as i was reaching the end of my tether and i have been doing FF chart gallery stalking. I love typing in keyword 'perimenopause' cos then i see lots of women in their 40's getting bfps. theres even a 53 year old with a bfp which i was agog at

I have worked out that doing the do too much stops my ewcm. I get it the day after we haven't bded if i ever get it. Which is what SMEP said (that too much of a good thing stops ewcm) - im on day 12 and stuck to the plan to the letter. I am militant Nato. 

How you doing Vickers? hmm potatoes.


----------



## vickyd

Good job with the SMEP Nato! I have a feeling this will be it, just like it was for me the cycle the ewcm returned!

Im counting down the hours till i get off work, have no motivation at all and i have to fire someone before i go...This Monday sucks


----------



## NatoPMT

baaaah. I just checked and the ewcm hasn't been seen since saturday now. Its still my month though. <nods>

ach that sounds crappy. but you can fire me for practise if you want. I wont put up a fight


----------



## Razcox

Good luck with the SMEP plan, its always a bit much for my DH but if i dont get a :bfp: this month we are going to go for it!!!

Nevermind about the EWCM stick some Pre seed in there at will do the job x


----------



## vickyd

Yeah well if you read back to my posts in June you will see that mine came and went for like 10 days!!! I was loosing it back then, and Megg and Hearty saved me!

Im sorry to have to fire you, you have been warned more than 3 times in the past year alone that your work is not up to standard. I tried my best to find you another department but unfortunately i have been unsucessful. 
Hows that??????


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Yeah well if you read back to my posts in June you will see that mine came and went for like 10 days!!! I was loosing it back then, and Megg and Hearty saved me!
> 
> Im sorry to have to fire you, you have been warned more than 3 times in the past year alone that your work is not up to standard. I tried my best to find you another department but unfortunately i have been unsucessful.
> Hows that??????

Sounds good and a very diplomatic way of saying 'you're shit at your job so you're out the door!' :)


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Raz! I really hate doing this...especially now with the crisis in Greece, poor guy will have such a hard time getting work elsewhere. I was forced into doing this...


----------



## Sparkly

It's so busy in here I desperately try and keep up.....but have failed again!

Hope everyone is doing okay.

I have my cough medicine, but I'm not really sure when to take it....NAAAATOOOOO


----------



## NatoPMT

I feel well and truly diplomatically fired.

Yes, bravo Vic, bravo. 

I don&#8217;t envy you but I think you will be a very effective super sacker. 

I don&#8217;t think I was posting in June, I think I&#8217;d had a benny and stropped off to sulk in a corner. I&#8217;m sorry I wasn&#8217;t around to help save you too, that said I&#8217;d have prob joined in the losing it so its best I wasn&#8217;t around. 

I defo don&#8217;t have 10 days of on and off. 

I have had 2 tiny bits in 7 months, 7 months of searching in its natural habitat for the elusive, shy and endangered ewcm. 

I made ewcm sound like a mountain gorilla.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly said:


> It's so busy in here I desperately try and keep up.....but have failed again!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.
> 
> I have my cough medicine, but I'm not really sure when to take it....NAAAATOOOOO

Here i am. Captain Nato to the rescue

2 spoons in the morning with a glass of water

2 spoons at lunch with a glass of water

2 spoons in the evening with a glass of water

If you are bding that day, up your 2 spoons to 4 spoons the time you take it before you bd, so if you are at it at night, change your evening 2 spoons to 4 spoons.


----------



## LucyJ

Not a nice think to have to do Vicky I dont envy you but I think that sounds very diplomatic and fair. Good luck with it.


----------



## Sparkly

Nato Thank you for that, I didn't know about the glass of water! what days do you take it on?


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> Luce you are really having a shite time lately and it aint bloody fair.....Lets hope a positive Scan makes up for all this crap hun, when are you having it done?
> 
> Sass i wont tell you to relax and all....I know how scary every little twinge can be...heck just last night i woke up in horrible pain which i was sure was an impending mc until i let out a giganto fart and all was ok! Your scan is tomorrow, everything will be alright and youll have 8 months of this worrying to look forward to!
> 
> Hearty babes, these announcements suck....You have to believe that you will be next hun..You just have to!
> 
> Megg im confused at what stage you are in your IVF but im sending you massive hugs and positive vibes for the best possible outcome!
> 
> As for me, had an ok weekend! went out Sat. afternoon with some old school mates and had a huge brunch. Then i pretty much bacame a couch potato for the rest of the weekend lol!

Oh, no worries... I'm confused too! I live that way! Funny enough, I'm NOT in my IVF yet. I'm doing the pre-IVF stuff... but not actually started the fun stuff. Still taking BCP's and have a fluid ultrasound today. But, the real fun starts in about 2 weeks.

Weekend sounds pretty good! Couch potato is my fave thing to do! LOL 



Razcox said:


> Morning all you lovely Disco ladies, got back from walking the dogs and spent far too long catching up with you guys rather then getting ready for work again!! Will have to start reading this thread of a night to catch up.
> 
> Cazza - I do my shopping online as well most the time but there are a few things you cant get online but they have instore so sometimes we have to go in. Got my Nan's xmas pressie sorted though which was unexpected.
> 
> CJSG - Sorry you are feeling bummed out and hope today is a bit better for you :hugs:
> 
> Megg - Good luck with your appointments today, let us know how you have been getting on x
> 
> Lucy - Sorry you are unwell and had to go to the hospital again :hug: will be sending loads of healing thoughts your way xx
> 
> Heart tree - ARRRRRH Its just so unfair isnt it? I swear the next person to tell me they are up the duff (except you lovely ladies of course) is going to push me over the edge and make me go postal!!! Surely there wasnt this many pregnacies around before we were all TTC?
> 
> Sassy - I am sure everything will be fine i had loads of pains and though AF was going to show up a couple of times with my last AF. Take the cramps and sickness as a good sign that there is somebody in there making them selves at home :hug:
> 
> Also i hope woody is your dog or i have some concerns about your friends!! :rofl:
> 
> AFM - Temps shot up to 37.08 this morning and as its the week day i had to temp at 6:30am rather then 7:30am. Very gassy which my poor dh is not loving! Only 2 days until testing with an IC . . . Ohh and here is my chart is you want a look:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

I'll report in as soon as I'm home! 

Your chart looks really nice, actually! Hoping you get a BFP out of it! Everything crossed!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Just thought I'd update you, the pain has thankfully gone no sign of blood not even a hint of pink! Sickness still in full flow so I'm feeling a little better! 26 hours until my scan! Sooooooooooooo excited!xxxxxx

That's SO good to hear! 26 hours... Must be less now! :happydance:



prgirl_cesca said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Great news sass, glad it's eased a bit.
> 
> Raz/Hearty - I just lost it every time someone else IRL told me they were pregnant. It was horrible. Even my OH got to the point where he was crying when he found out another couple we knew were pregnant.
> 
> I'm back at work today after my two weeks off. It's nice being back now everyone knows but I am fuming as my manager told one of the assistant managers I was pregnant a while back when I didn't want anyone knowing. Not happy at all. He is the last person I want to know my f'ing business!!!!!

That sucks about your manager telling your business... But, you have a healthy baby growing in your tum... So, that's all that matters! :hugs: Don't waste energy on people who don't deserve it, ya know?



LucyJ said:


> Thats great news sassy what time is your scan tomorrow?
> 
> Vicky my scan is on thursday at 8:30am just wish it was here. Freaking out a little saw the dermetologist today have been given aload of creams to use and I got home put the first one on as my eye was so dry and sore then read the leaflet and it says do not use in pregnancy really worried that I may have hurt my baby now :cry: by using it the dermetologist knew I was pregnant and I kept on saying is it ok to use when pregnant. So flipping worried now its a cream that goes round the eye not in it if that makes a difference :cry:

I'm hoping Thur comes around quickly! Still hoping for good news! :hugs:

I'm sure the creams can't be THAT bad... can they? If you use them on your face?



NatoPMT said:


> Hello you lot. Boy o boy are you keeping me busy with catching up. I originally typed busty but spotted my error in time.
> 
> Just wading through posts about creamy foofs.
> 
> Proper hello to sugar and babywanted - im sorry for your losses, hope you will feel more at home in here
> 
> LOVE the avatar yogi!! And glad you managed to get out of the stagette, you have to look after yourself. Are we back on for the bfp deal this month then? go, go, all units go
> 
> Hows the resident walking advert for GlaxSmithKlein today? (thats you megg). Hope youre feeling a bit better. Lets hope its a sign everything you are mainlining is working
> 
> I see Mel is overrun by giant boobs. And hearty wants big boobs.
> 
> OooOOo at allie, soy and cbfm - you are going nuclear too Hope that soy brings ov forwards. Sorry you've been a bit anxious, and stay away from baby clothes. You've had a bit of a shock recently, so you might be adjusting the to new information
> 
> Hi Luce, have been thinking about you bebe. I think your dreams are helping you make sense of whats happening without having to confront the issue while you are feeling numb - it helps you brain look at your options without causing you too much pain. Im so sorry bout the illness. You really dont need this. I suppose on the upside if your immune system is struggling, your pregnancy immune suppression is happening. You must feel totally rotten though you poor thing
> 
> Hope the nosebleed is a good sign CJ, im rooting for ya. Sorry you lost your dad, i hope hes looking after your angels. Im sorry about the situation with the mums, i have a really difficult relationship with my mum too, glad youve made the right decisions to keep yourself sane. Get 3000mg down you btw, and hope you arent out this month. Your chart is a bit too small for me to look at, when you go to post the link, go on the left hand menu to 'sharing', then drop down to 'home page set up' and click on that, when the next page comes up, right at the top it says
> 
> Your Charting Home Page Web Address:
> *https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f27cd*
> 
> and the link ive bolded is where your link will be, copy and past your home page web address, it will have numbers at the end like the bolded one above has my numbers
> 
> Gotta say well done on the 3+ Cazza!! i said it before but its worth mentioning again its that exciting - and with photographic evidence (pmsl that you are still testing) - i bet you are still peeing on things when you are 80 years and a great grandmother - for old times sake like
> 
> Ach Raz, why is everyone so damned fertile. Not that i dont want them to be, i just wish we were too. Im liking your chart though, maybe those bitches will have to move over for your bfp this month.
> 
> wheres sparkly and mone? hmm hmmm
> 
> Hearty, hope af gets her arse into gear so you can start that next cycle with your new drugs. sorry youre feeing a bit crappy, its not fair, no. I think you have a huge month to look forward to though, i know it doesnt take the longing away, nor does PMA but you are now in the best position you have ever been in. Your time is coming hearty, the bears and the angels know that.
> 
> haha at cesca piping up every now and again to talk about sexy time and ice cream
> 
> Sassers, so sorry you had that horrible scare - it does sound really good though because your uterus is making space. The pregnant thrower upppers seem confident you get that cramping. Yeay at no pink
> 
> AFM (just worked out what that means) - my mum is gone, which is good as i was reaching the end of my tether and i have been doing FF chart gallery stalking. I love typing in keyword 'perimenopause' cos then i see lots of women in their 40's getting bfps. theres even a 53 year old with a bfp which i was agog at
> 
> I have worked out that doing the do too much stops my ewcm. I get it the day after we haven't bded if i ever get it. Which is what SMEP said (that too much of a good thing stops ewcm) - im on day 12 and stuck to the plan to the letter. I am militant Nato.
> 
> How you doing Vickers? hmm potatoes.

Woo for SMEP! You go get 'em, girly! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Yeah well if you read back to my posts in June you will see that mine came and went for like 10 days!!! I was loosing it back then, and Megg and Hearty saved me!
> 
> Im sorry to have to fire you, you have been warned more than 3 times in the past year alone that your work is not up to standard. I tried my best to find you another department but unfortunately i have been unsucessful.
> Hows that??????

That's a fantastic way to be fired! Aww! LOL


----------



## Sassy_TTC

19 hours 15 mins and 33 second to go now Megg, not that I'm counting!!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

So, 7am my time! :) I'll be waking up when you're posting an update, I hope! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Really? Scan is at 10am UK time!xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, I could do with a bit of help please off anyone who uses FF.

I've just started charting with fertility friend last week, but when I've entered my temp this morning, it has gone back and circled most of the previous temps. I know it's meant to do that sometimes when one of the temps seems out of place with the rest e.g. last Fri, I had a fair amount of wine, so the temp the next day was high. I just don't get why it's circled the rest of the temps? :shrug:

Can anyone take a peek at my chart please

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f23d8


----------



## Razcox

ohhh so by the time you have waited round a bit (as the NHS is never on time) had the scan and got back it will be lunch time when we hear how it went. cant wait for your update xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Really? Scan is at 10am UK time!xx

No! LOL I'm a moron! I was trying to figure what 7 hours after 9am was here... and somehow I must have decided it was 7 hours after 12am, rather than 9am! I don't know what on earth I was thinking! That's more like 4pm my time! :dohh:



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls, I could do with a bit of help please off anyone who uses FF.
> 
> I've just started charting with fertility friend last week, but when I've entered my temp this morning, it has gone back and circled most of the previous temps. I know it's meant to do that sometimes when one of the temps seems out of place with the rest e.g. last Fri, I had a fair amount of wine, so the temp the next day was high. I just don't get why it's circled the rest of the temps? :shrug:
> 
> Can anyone take a peek at my chart please
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f23d8

Looks normal to me, hun!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg I thought you were behind us? So my scan is at 10am here but it will be very early hours of the morning there??


----------



## msarkozi

Sassy_TTC said:


> Really? Scan is at 10am UK time!xx

perfect, 3 am my time....I am usually up around then for a pee, so I will be checking the computer! (I hope this isn't one of those times I manage to sleep the whole night!)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

msarkozi said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Really? Scan is at 10am UK time!xx
> 
> perfect, 3 am my time....I am usually up around then for a pee, so I will be checking the computer! (I hope this isn't one of those times I manage to sleep the whole night!)Click to expand...

I prob won't get to update until tomorrow evening as me and Danny will be out for the day, so you will proberly be up.xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Not long now sass.

I tell you, being back at work sucks. Only half an hour to go....


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg I thought you were behind us? So my scan is at 10am here but it will be very early hours of the morning there??

OMG! I've seriously gone completely fucking stupid! :cry: What the bloody hell? Again... You're totally right! So, 4am here? I think! We're 6 hours behind you! 10-6=4, right? I think the BCP's have literally made me a dumbass! I'm SO sorry! LOL So, you'll have long since updated when I wake up! :dohh:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Megg I thought you were behind us? So my scan is at 10am here but it will be very early hours of the morning there??
> 
> OMG! I've seriously gone completely fucking stupid! :cry: What the bloody hell? Again... You're totally right! So, 4am here? I think! We're 6 hours behind you! 10-6=4, right? I think the BCP's have literally made me a dumbass! I'm SO sorry! LOL So, you'll have long since updated when I wake up! :dohh:Click to expand...

Hehe Megg your so funny, I'm normally that dumb one so that totally made me smile :haha:

I think we will be home about 5 so 11 your time maybe?xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Megg I thought you were behind us? So my scan is at 10am here but it will be very early hours of the morning there??
> 
> OMG! I've seriously gone completely fucking stupid! :cry: What the bloody hell? Again... You're totally right! So, 4am here? I think! We're 6 hours behind you! 10-6=4, right? I think the BCP's have literally made me a dumbass! I'm SO sorry! LOL So, you'll have long since updated when I wake up! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe Megg your so funny, I'm normally that dumb one so that totally made me smile :haha:
> 
> I think we will be home about 5 so 11 your time maybe?xxxClick to expand...

11 is good! I just realized that tonight/tomorrow is Fallout day! So, I'll be sleeping this evening and waking up at 11pm to go get my game at the midnight launch and playing until about 8am! So, perhaps I can wake up around 11 to see the great news! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Megg I thought you were behind us? So my scan is at 10am here but it will be very early hours of the morning there??
> 
> OMG! I've seriously gone completely fucking stupid! :cry: What the bloody hell? Again... You're totally right! So, 4am here? I think! We're 6 hours behind you! 10-6=4, right? I think the BCP's have literally made me a dumbass! I'm SO sorry! LOL So, you'll have long since updated when I wake up! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe Megg your so funny, I'm normally that dumb one so that totally made me smile :haha:
> 
> I think we will be home about 5 so 11 your time maybe?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 11 is good! I just realized that tonight/tomorrow is Fallout day! So, I'll be sleeping this evening and waking up at 11pm to go get my game at the midnight launch and playing until about 8am! So, perhaps I can wake up around 11 to see the great news! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe crazy woman!

I hope I have great news to give you all.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Megg I thought you were behind us? So my scan is at 10am here but it will be very early hours of the morning there??
> 
> OMG! I've seriously gone completely fucking stupid! :cry: What the bloody hell? Again... You're totally right! So, 4am here? I think! We're 6 hours behind you! 10-6=4, right? I think the BCP's have literally made me a dumbass! I'm SO sorry! LOL So, you'll have long since updated when I wake up! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe Megg your so funny, I'm normally that dumb one so that totally made me smile :haha:
> 
> I think we will be home about 5 so 11 your time maybe?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 11 is good! I just realized that tonight/tomorrow is Fallout day! So, I'll be sleeping this evening and waking up at 11pm to go get my game at the midnight launch and playing until about 8am! So, perhaps I can wake up around 11 to see the great news! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe crazy woman!
> 
> I hope I have great news to give you all.xxxClick to expand...

You SO will! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Sass sweetie, you are going to have fantastic news to give us tomorrow!!!! And then I am hoping Lucy can do the same for us later this week! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy I am so sure you are going to have fantastic news but damn you and Danny go out for the day that means I will have to wait ahhhhh :haha: Only joking hope you have a lovely day tomorrow.

Mel I hope I bring good news on thursday but I'm not sure it will be but I am staying hopefull!!


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - either way sweetie, we are here for you! I am going to stay positive for you until we know for sure! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg you moron (your words, snarf) I asked how you were feeling. And you havent told me. 



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls, I could do with a bit of help please off anyone who uses FF.
> 
> I've just started charting with fertility friend last week, but when I've entered my temp this morning, it has gone back and circled most of the previous temps. I know it's meant to do that sometimes when one of the temps seems out of place with the rest e.g. last Fri, I had a fair amount of wine, so the temp the next day was high. I just don't get why it's circled the rest of the temps? :shrug:
> 
> Can anyone take a peek at my chart please
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f23d8

i am still trying to work the goddam thing out, but i think if the temps are white circled, it means the time you took the temp deviates significantly from your default time, so if your default is 7am, and you took your temp at 9am, then it will be white circled - not sure how to adjust the temps to fit with your default time yet

Im now confused over if sassy is reporting at 4am or 7am or 2pm eastern seaboard / british summer / pacific daylight time or but i will be waiting for the results excitedly whenever they come in. 

i hear you cesca. being at work is rubbish. full stop. 

Sparklers, take it from 5 days before estimated ov, until the day after ov. I have just read if the dose i suggested doesn't work, take the maximum dose on the label - which on mine is 8 spoonfuls per day

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

says about clomid on this link, says that you should take it after the clomid


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> *Megg you moron (your words, snarf) I asked how you were feeling. And you havent told me. *
> 
> 
> 
> sugarlove said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I could do with a bit of help please off anyone who uses FF.
> 
> I've just started charting with fertility friend last week, but when I've entered my temp this morning, it has gone back and circled most of the previous temps. I know it's meant to do that sometimes when one of the temps seems out of place with the rest e.g. last Fri, I had a fair amount of wine, so the temp the next day was high. I just don't get why it's circled the rest of the temps? :shrug:
> 
> Can anyone take a peek at my chart please
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f23d8
> 
> i am still trying to work the goddam thing out, but i think if the temps are white circled, it means the time you took the temp deviates significantly from your default time, so if your default is 7am, and you took your temp at 9am, then it will be white circled - not sure how to adjust the temps to fit with your default time yet
> 
> Im now confused over if sassy is reporting at 4am or 7am or 2pm eastern seaboard / british summer / pacific daylight time or but i will be waiting for the results excitedly whenever they come in.
> 
> i hear you cesca. being at work is rubbish. full stop.
> 
> Sparklers, take it from 5 days before estimated ov, until the day after ov. I have just read if the dose i suggested doesn't work, take the maximum dose on the label - which on mine is 8 spoonfuls per day
> 
> https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html
> 
> says about clomid on this link, says that you should take it after the clomidClick to expand...

:rofl: I must have missed it, sweets! My bad! Forgive me? :flower:

I'm well... mostly! I'm worrying about the ultrasound today... "Will it hurt? What if they find something sinister? What if my treatment gets delayed for some reason?" But, nothing majorly wrong. BCP's still make me a tad anxious here and there, but I intend to see if they can prescribe something for that today. I'd love a prescription for Valium! LOL I'm down to 1 Xanax... So, feeling like the world might end! But, I feel okay physically... boobs still a bit sore, but I'm sure its BCP related. The sickly feeling I had a couple nights ago never came back or progressed, so I'm thankful for that!

How are you feeling?


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh yes I'd love some valium too. NOTHING would matter then. and Im not even allowed a coffee. 

this is a big old month for you, if you weren't anxious id hold a mirror to your face to see if you were still breathing - i dont mean to reduce your anxiety because i know its there regardless of the meds and stuff, but i think you are allowed to go loopy. glad the physicals have subsided a bit, i think we are all hyper aware of symptoms anyway, so having all this landed on you isnt going to help

massive luck to you for the scan x

oops edit: i am fine thanks, i always am at this time of month, all the excitement and hope only fades around 12dpo, so CD12 im all hopeful and naive


----------



## NatoPMT

just checked again (ahem) and i had a pin's width of ewcm 

thats not going to get me knocked up is it. 

gonna crack open the preseed for my cd12 smep BD scheduled for this evening.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Oh yes I'd love some valium too. NOTHING would matter then. and Im not even allowed a coffee.
> 
> this is a big old month for you, if you weren't anxious id hold a mirror to your face to see if you were still breathing - i dont mean to reduce your anxiety because i know its there regardless of the meds and stuff, but i think you are allowed to go loopy. glad the physicals have subsided a bit, i think we are all hyper aware of symptoms anyway, so having all this landed on you isnt going to help
> 
> massive luck to you for the scan x
> 
> oops edit: i am fine thanks, i always am at this time of month, all the excitement and hope only fades around 12dpo, so CD12 im all hopeful and naive

This is a HUGE month. I realized today that I'm probably less than 1 month from embryo transfer! How is that possible? So, yes... Its a lot to take in. I'm as ready to get started as I am scared! I'm also hopeful and naive (as you said you are) right now... and I worry how upset I'll be if it doesn't work. It was awful to think the IUI didn't work... but to find out that this didn't work when I know there will be perfectly good embies or blasties put in... knowing they were growing correctly and whatnot with all hormones and everything being handled with shots and pills? Its a bit much to think that it could still fail. But, I know it does... almost half the time. So, what's a girl to do? :shrug: Just trying to keep myself hopeful and naive!

I'm really hoping that this is it for you... I feel like your time is very soon... I don't know why, but it feels that way to me! So, keep those feelings of hope! They'll pay off! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo, you will have embryos. 

IVF has a good rate of 1st chance success with non specific fertility probs, and i read that the rates adjust according to the probs. They aren't bad odds. My friend had a 2% chance with IVF and she still went for it, and she is now 20 weeks or so (but not from that round if im honest) 

you will have a better picture after the scan, but right now, you HAVE to be hopeful and naive, and why wouldnt you be? you have every chance in the world that this is your time. 

*I feel like your time is very soon... I don't know why, but it feels that way to me! 
*

i think thats cos i keep telling everyone it is. :rolf: (i dont have the smilie so i'll just write it out - you get the picture, or not actually, but you get the idea)


----------



## yogi77

Wow busy ladies overnight (my night time), 

Sassy good to hear that your pain has stopped and no signs of pink!! :happydance:

FX for you Raz, your chart looks good!!

Still thinking about you Lucy and hoping for good news this Thurs! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> LOVE the avatar yogi!! And glad you managed to get out of the stagette, you have to look after yourself. Are we back on for the bfp deal this month then? go, go, all units go
> 
> I have worked out that doing the do too much stops my ewcm. I get it the day after we haven't bded if i ever get it. Which is what SMEP said (that too much of a good thing stops ewcm) - im on day 12 and stuck to the plan to the letter. I am militant Nato.

Thanks, that is my silly cat being very curious about the camera haha. BFP deal is a go and this is the month, no doubt about it, no question. 

So glad to hear that your ewcm has come out of hibernation! :haha:

AFM I'm much like Nato and currently in the naive and full of hope stage...only CD 6 but ready to start :sex: asap!


----------



## vickyd

Nato sometimes all it takes is a pin's head!

Meggles chin up girl...its gonna be a looong month!


----------



## heart tree

Hi beauties!! So much to catch up on. Sass I can't wait for your scan. Sounds like it will be 2 am my time so hopefully by the time I wake up you'll have posted your good news! 

Lucy how are you holding up honey? Monday is coming to an end for you. The wait is almost over. I wouldn't worry about the eye cream. It is such a small amount. They have to put those warnings on. It wold be harmful if you ate massive amounts of it. But you are just rubbing a tiny bit on your eye. 

Megg good luck today. Please report back about the ultrasound. I hope it doesn't hurt!

Nato I think even a pin size amount if ewcm counts. That's about what I get too each cycle. Didn't Cazz just tell us that she only gets creamy cm? She's good at getting knocked up so there must be a pin size amount of ewcm mixed in with all that creamy cm. Use the pre seed anyway. Increase your odds. 

I remember June and the 10 day ewcm fiasco Vicky! I also remember Alex having horrible tooth pain. You still managed to seduce him and get yourself good and pregnant!

Sugar your chart looks ok. Do you temp at the same time? Any variation can cause the open circles. Nothing to worry about though. 

CJ your chart was too small for me to see too. Get your link up woman! 

Allie ditto what Megg said about soy. She is the soy sage. Don't veer from her advice. 

Sarah don't feel left out honey. We're here for you. 

Spaks drink up and get yourself the ewcm! 

I'm sure I missed someone. Sorry. 

Still coming to terms with all my fertile friends. My best friend is 38. She was in the pill and went off when she got engaged. She got pregnant immediately. When we were in high school she had a condition where her periods never really ended. She was told she might never have children. This is now her second and she hasn't had any trouble with either. It boggles my mind. At least there is hope for the more mature ladies. 

Hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks for your reply Nato, I've taken the default off and set all the temps manually. I've now got different temps circled, but hey it's not as many!

I had hoped FF would be easy to use, but it's obviously way beyond my basic level of IT!

Will stick with it though. 

Hope the SMEP is going well. I didn't ov until day 23 last month, so I don't think I could keep up with that pace :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Allie84 said:


> hoping, I'm so sorry to hear your news. :( :hugs: I'm from Colorado Springs, too! I was just there last weekend. I grew up in the ghetto (south east) but am a west side girl. I miss it sometimes! Can't believe how much it's grown since I moved away for college.
> 
> 
> Small world! I live on the northside (Briargate area). I moved here when I was about 13 and stayed when my parents left so that I could go to UCCS and be with my DH. It is a booming town now with all of the additions but I love that it is just a quick drive to the mountains if we need a to get away. Maybe we will run into each other on one of your visits:thumbup:
> 
> This thread moves so fast it is hard to stay caught up!
> 
> Megg- OMG your kit is huge... but I know you will take it like a champ!
> 
> Lucy- your candle story was so sweet... I hope it all turns out the way you want:hugs: As for the eye infection it sounds like something I have had and it is not pleasant... they thought shingles too but we never found out for sure because it eventually went away. Good luck on at your appointment!!!
> 
> CJ- I had nose bleeds everytime I was pregnant. It was my first sign so FX you get your :bfp:!
> 
> Yogi, heart tree and Razcox- I hate being surronded by pregnant people too! Everytime I have been pregnant someone close to me announces their news as well. The only difference is they get to stay pregnant and have their forever babies while I have to keep starting over... it sucks but I guess I can't make time stand sill even though I want to so badly. The hardest people for me to be around right now are 2 of my good friends (one is expecting twins and the other is a singleton) who are due the same time I would be with the twins.
> 
> Cazza- yay for 3 +!!!
> 
> AFM- I have my consultation with the FS on November the 4th:happydance: Can anyone tell me what to expect?Click to expand...


----------



## NatoPMT

can you post a link to your chart as your signature sugar? im still trying to work FF out, they don't make it easy as there doesn't seem to be a key as to what things like the circles temps mean. 

hearty, if you need evidence that us oldies get up the duff, the FF perimenopause keyword search is my new favorite thing. There's 47 year olds getting pregnant off one night of sex. They often have been trying a long time so its nice to see happy endings too - cant go wrong with that keyword. I do have watery and creamy cm, but for some reason, i feel better when i get ew - its something to celebrate. I did think the same when cazza said she doesnt get ewcm. I was almost relieved 

vic - pins head better than nothing. beggars cant be choosers and all that

Yogi, your cat is proper cute. all pink nosed and curious. 

Right, our transatlantic pact is on!! Youre 6 days behind me, but primed, and ready to go. 

no idea about fs, sorry hoping. i am too scared to see one. 

The next 24 hours is big for the disco testers, we have lots of results coming in from scans. Sending out scantastic vibes all round to Sassy, Lucy and Megg


----------



## Megg33k

Back from clinic... Uterine polyp found... Has to be removed before we proceed. They're scheduling for ASAP. If I can get it done by early next week at the latest, then I'll still be okay for Nov. Terrified and my husband is effing useless. :cry:

Surgery scheduled for 9am Monday.


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh no, im sorry megg. It is damned scary, is the polyp likely to be interfering with your fertility? If so, then at least there is the fact its going, and your fertility could then improve. I have read they can contribute to mc too - i know you have a horrible experience to go through though - and for that, i will force a big hug on you

have that :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Meggles honey its a very routine surgery. Why are they insisting you get it removed straight away, i have three friends who had them but had their babies before they got them removed. Docs werent that bothered..


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Oh no, im sorry megg. It is damned scary, is the polyp likely to be interfering with your fertility? If so, then at least there is the fact its going, and your fertility could then improve. I have read they can contribute to mc too - i know you have a horrible experience to go through though - and for that, i will force a big hug on you
> 
> have that :hugs:

You don't have to force a hug on me... I'll gladly take it :cry:

Yes, it could effect fertility. He said it looks like it could be rather large and could effect implantation and then some.



vickyd said:


> Meggles honey its a very routine surgery. Why are they insisting you get it removed straight away, i have three friends who had them but had their babies before they got them removed. Docs werent that bothered..

He said that he doesn't want me to go through an IVF cycle unless he feels we're in the best position possible for success, and he feels it could interfere with implantation or proper growth. So, he wants it removed before we continue. I guess its not small. :(


----------



## Sparkly

Meg :hugs: they've found it and they'll sort it, it's a simple op. You'll be okay honey honestly, it's just another hurdle chicka.

Nato thanks for the link hun, so I will start my medicine the day after tomorrow. And the game is ooooooon! I got no ewcm last cyle....not a snifter, and I'm normally rather sluglike around ov lol! so i have armed myself with some conceive plus too....those spermies WILL have something to swim in!!!


----------



## yogi77

Oh Meggs, big hugs to you :hugs: But at least this has been found and will be taken care of...the procedure will only greater your chances of success with the IVF now!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg:hugs: at least your FS is taking every precaution to ensure you have a great IVF cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Sparkly

Fucking Hell Meg, i just read your other posts and I am suddenly really angry that your clinic didn't do this fucking scan before your IUI!!! :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Fucking Hell Meg, i just read your other posts and I am suddenly really angry that your clinic didn't do this fucking scan before your IUI!!! :shrug:

I know! I was supposed to have this done over a year ago, but the doc I was seeing was too inept to do it right and my new ob/gyn at the time didn't see any reason to bother with it. If she had, I might have my baby already. :cry: I hate her so much for not having done it when it was supposed to be done.

P.S. I've never had any sort of surgery before... ever! SO SCARED!


----------



## Sparkly

You'll be fine hun. It natural to be anxious though. Are you having a general?


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> You'll be fine hun. It natural to be anxious though. Are you having a general?

Not full GA, just twilight sleep.


----------



## vickyd

Megg honey i wish you didnt have to deal with this as well.....Sucks big time.... The silver lining is that you will increase your chances of sucess. 
On a lighter note, twilight sleep is heavenly!! I woke up after mine feeling soooo high but a really good high!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg honey i wish you didnt have to deal with this as well.....Sucks big time.... The silver lining is that you will increase your chances of sucess.
> On a lighter note, twilight sleep is heavenly!! I woke up after mine feeling soooo high but a really good high!

I hope its that easy! How do I stop myself from fearing that I wake up to them telling me its worse than they thought and they had to do an emergency hysterectomy or some shit? How do I not worry about that?


----------



## cazza22

Meggles I want to give you an almighty hug babe :hug: surely this should have Been checked before now? I'm do angry for you ggrrr!! They will get this sorted babe & I'm sure all will still go to plan next month lov ya hun xx

Nato you make me piss all this talk of ewcm, if u ask me if ur creamy/sticky/egg whitey or just clear moist down there your laughin babe :rofl: in my opinion ovulation discharge/cm comes in many different forms mine is mainly creamy White stuff sort of like the progesterone secreting from my foo foo ATM lol!! Mingin haha! Sorry if that was tmi for some xxx

hearty I know what u mean about people announcing pregnancies all over the show & without a worry in the world :-(. I've had 2 friends announce on FB there preggers and they are just 6&7 weeks, oh the innocence!! I hope ur ok baby doll xxx much lov xxx

afm I'm just going to have a nap after a hellish day at work I'll be back on later my gorgeous girls xxxx lov Caz xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Meggles I want to give you an almighty hug babe :hug: surely this should have Been checked before now? I'm do angry for you ggrrr!! They will get this sorted babe & I'm sure all will still go to plan next month lov ya hun xx
> 
> Nato you make me piss all this talk of ewcm, if u ask me if ur creamy/sticky/egg whitey or just clear moist down there your laughin babe :rofl: in my opinion ovulation discharge/cm comes in many different forms mine is mainly creamy White stuff sort of like the progesterone secreting from my foo foo ATM lol!! Mingin haha! Sorry if that was tmi for some xxx
> 
> hearty I know what u mean about people announcing pregnancies all over the show & without a worry in the world :-(. I've had 2 friends announce on FB there preggers and they are just 6&7 weeks, oh the innocence!! I hope ur ok baby doll xxx much lov xxx
> 
> afm I'm just going to have a nap after a hellish day at work I'll be back on later my gorgeous girls xxxx lov Caz xxxx

Thanks! Yes, it should have been done before. :(


----------



## babywanted73

Megg,
Big huge :hugs: :hugs::hugs:
I am wondering why they didnt do that before IUI? Tell them you want a refund and free IVF. I wonder if that hasnt been this issue all along!

Dont be scared. I have had laproscopy, biopsy done and went under GA, never twlight sleep, but I can tell you they didnt hurt. The laproscopy was to look in my uterus etc. Way back in 1998.

:flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Megg that's sh*t hunny, any operation is scary no matter how big or small! I'm angry that your clinic didn't find this out before, talk about cutting it fine! On the bright side it will increase your chances of getting/staying pregnant! Try not to worry too much over the surgery, it will be all worth it in the end!xxx


----------



## babywanted73

I just read about uterine polyps and how progestins (provera) can help minimize symptoms and shrink the polyp but after time it doesnt work.


----------



## sugarlove

sorry to hear that Megg. 

:hugs:


----------



## babywanted73

Ladies, I start studying to be a herbalist in a few weeks. My main focus is infertility.
Can you all tell me what you have been diagnosed with? Or what your symptoms are?

Thank you


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh megg I saw your facebook status and rushed on!

I too can't believe your consultant didn't do this scan ages ago, that is so frustrating. However maybe this will explain some of your issues and the removal will be sure to get you one giant leap closer to your forever baby.

Also, i've had 4 surgeries and the sleep is always very nice. Even after my ERPC I felt so calm waking up. 

Also, they would never go a hysterectomy or anything without your consent. just brief your husband they are to touch NOTHING in there apart from the polyp!


----------



## sugarlove

Hi babywanted73.

I had a mc at 7 weeks in April. Since then, I've had spotting a few days before AF starts e.g. last month, I spotted 8dpo, then AF started 10dpo. Luteal phase seems to be too short.

I've also had more painful and irregular AF's.

Had a scan last month and everything looked ok. Now waiting to have blood tests and a referral for an HSG.

Good luck with your studies. Sounds really interesting
:hugs:


----------



## babywanted73

Have they given you a reason for the spotting sugarlove?


----------



## babywanted73

prgirl_cesca said:


> Oh megg I saw your facebook status and rushed on!
> 
> I too can't believe your consultant didn't do this scan ages ago, that is so frustrating. However maybe this will explain some of your issues and the removal will be sure to get you one giant leap closer to your forever baby.
> 
> Also, i've had 4 surgeries and the sleep is always very nice. Even after my ERPC I felt so calm waking up.
> 
> *Also, they would never go a hysterectomy or anything without your consent. just brief your husband they are to touch NOTHING in there apart from the polyp!*

I would write this down on a paper sign it and have you dh have a copy and give one to the doc before going in..Make sure they are both original. It will make you feel better.

Edit: make sure they are notarized


----------



## sugarlove

no nothing. That's why Doc is going to do blood tests this month.

I never had this before the mc


----------



## heart tree

Damn it Megg! Do you know how big it is? They are really common you know. When I had my hysteroscopy they found a small polyp the size of a pimple they tried to take it out but couldn't get it. I was completely awake and didn't have any drugs for pain. I was told if I go for IVF they will want to take it out because they want a clean uterus. They said for me this polyp was not causing my mcs. I wonder how big yours is and where it is located. I'm mad that they didn't deal with this earlier but glad they are addressing it now. Did they tell you how they are doing the surgery? I think it is very straightforward. You will not lose your uterus. I promise!


----------



## babywanted73

Sugarlove.. I will read on everything and see if I can find anything to help


----------



## Allie84

Megg, oh no!!! I saw your journal title had changed and rushed on here. I'm so sorry; it is another hurdle but thankfully a routine one from the sounds of it. It is annoying they didn't know about this before your IUI, granted.....but at least now they've found it and it will be long gone. I assure you they won't do anything more than that during the surgery without your consent, and I agree if you get it writing it might make you feel better. :hugs: 

Erm, I've completely forgotten everything I've just read...my brain is well and truly mush today. :hugs: all around


----------



## Allie84

Oh yeah, I'm starting to remember, barely...

Luce, :hugs:, I wouldn't worry about the eye cream at all. It's just a small amount and those warnings always have to go on creams....:hugs: I hope it gets better soon!

Nato, you crack me up, I hope you got in some good :sex: with your EWCM! You've inspired me and I've bought some cough syrup (guafisen or whatever) to whip out at a moment's notice when ov might be approaching.


----------



## Megg33k

babywanted73 said:


> Megg,
> Big huge :hugs: :hugs::hugs:
> I am wondering why they didnt do that before IUI? Tell them you want a refund and free IVF. I wonder if that hasnt been this issue all along!
> 
> Dont be scared. I have had laproscopy, biopsy done and went under GA, never twlight sleep, but I can tell you they didnt hurt. The laproscopy was to look in my uterus etc. Way back in 1998.
> 
> :flower:

Its not part of the normal protocol before IUI. They really make no apologies for not doing it earlier, as its just not how they do things. It honestly should have been done before I ever got to the fertility clinic. It isn't so much their failing as it is the failing of my previous docs. But I knew they'd failed me already. So, nothing new. I'm going to make a big deal out of it... I don't need to piss off the people who are actually trying to help. I just appreciate his doing it before wasting an IVF cycle.



Sassy_TTC said:


> Aww Megg that's sh*t hunny, any operation is scary no matter how big or small! I'm angry that your clinic didn't find this out before, talk about cutting it fine! On the bright side it will increase your chances of getting/staying pregnant! Try not to worry too much over the surgery, it will be all worth it in the end!xxx

It will be worth it in the end. And, it really should increase my odds of having my forever baby. So, I'm trying to look on the bright side. I don't like how close we're cutting it to the IVF cycle though.



prgirl_cesca said:


> Oh megg I saw your facebook status and rushed on!
> 
> I too can't believe your consultant didn't do this scan ages ago, that is so frustrating. However maybe this will explain some of your issues and the removal will be sure to get you one giant leap closer to your forever baby.
> 
> Also, i've had 4 surgeries and the sleep is always very nice. Even after my ERPC I felt so calm waking up.
> 
> Also, they would never go a hysterectomy or anything without your consent. just brief your husband they are to touch NOTHING in there apart from the polyp!

Actually, I've only known this consultant for less than 2 months. So, there really isn't a "forever ago" type of history with us. I'm not blaming him... I'm really not. Its my other ob/gyn's who are truly to blame. :(

But it IS a giant leap closer to my baby. And, I've heard very good things about twilight sleep. I'm feeling okay about that bit.

I definitely intend to explain to Kevin that I want NOTHING done except the polyp removal without consulting me first. I'm sure they wouldn't do anything else... Its just one of those things in the back of my mind.



heart tree said:


> Damn it Megg! Do you know how big it is? They are really common you know. When I had my hysteroscopy they found a small polyp the size of a pimple they tried to take it out but couldn't get it. I was completely awake and didn't have any drugs for pain. I was told if I go for IVF they will want to take it out because they want a clean uterus. They said for me this polyp was not causing my mcs. I wonder how big yours is and where it is located. I'm mad that they didn't deal with this earlier but glad they are addressing it now. Did they tell you how they are doing the surgery? I think it is very straightforward. You will not lose your uterus. I promise!

Its bigger than a pimple. I'll post a badly drawn pic of what it sort of looked like. It was "pretty good sized" and sort of toward the bottom... definitely on the left wall. In the pic, the black is the background, the grey is the normal grey-ish crap on an ultrasound, the white is the saline/my uterus, and the circle is drawn to show where it was protruding in. Obviously, it wasn't anywhere nearly that clear, and I'm guessing based on a memory from a very stressful, emotional time. But, I think its close.

The surgery will be done by dilating my cervix to 1cm and inserting a hysteroscopy camera, then they'll do a sort of D&C procedure to just take the polyp and anything else that shouldn't be there. He said that a lot of people would just do a D&C and scrape out whatever they could, but he uses a camera because he wants to minimize the potential for collateral damage. He doesn't want to blindly scrape out my uterus when he can just take out what doesn't belong. 

To be honest, I had some funny gut feeling that I'd have to have a D&C before the IVF, but I ignored it because I couldn't see any reason why it would be necessary. It seems I can't escape it though!
 



Attached Files:







polyp.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## heart tree

Well having done the hysteroscopy myself, you'll be just fine. It sucks that you have to deal with it, but it's great that they are being so aggressive! 

What a rollercoaster!!!


----------



## heart tree

hoping:) said:
 

> AFM- I have my consultation with the FS on November the 4th:happydance: Can anyone tell me what to expect?

Hoping, I'm really glad you have a consultation soon. Usually, they'll ask for a full history. They'll want to know all the tests you've had already. They'll probably do an ultrasound and possibly schedule more blood tests and/or an HSG or hysteroscopy. 

I was told that the issues for recurrent miscarriages are from genetics (something wrong with the fetus or with you and your husbands genes), age, uterine abnormalities, clotting disorders which I know you have and thyroid problems. There might be a few others, but these are the big ones. They can test for all of these. So if you haven't had all the tests, they'll order more. 

I hope you get good care. You deserve it. You deserve some answers.


----------



## CJSG1977

Its interesting what you said Heart about FS appt. This is my re-referral....Oct 26th... I have had clotting checked, chromosomes, thyroid (had since 24 and managed at the moment). So does that mean a scan is next cause I didnt get that in my first appt as my gp wouldnt allow it cause I was depressed. Well duh...I had my 5th mc then!!! So what else would they do for recurrent mc??? I am nervous they are going to say they cant help.

MEGG!!!!! :hug: !!!!!! I am so angry for you darling, but at least they are doing something now, be it a little late! I have had a laparoscopy under GA and I was fine! You'll be fine!!

Nato... :rof: bare in mind...the pin head ewcm is just what made its way out of your cervix - hopefully there was LOTS hiding up there for the spermies. And fertile mucus does vary massively. I'm taking 2000mg EPO and mine has been watery...not stretchy at all. But I am hoping thats ok.

Vickyd...you sound like a perfect sacker LOL! And very diplomatic! Hehe

Sass!! SOOOOOO happy the pains have eased. Just your little bean implanting nice and DEEP in there and setting up camp for the forseeable. GL with your scan. I cant wait to hear news. It will be just fab!!!!!

I still cant link my chart!!!! And I cant stop it being a bloody overlay! And Megg I'm gutted it looks like I ov'd on thursday... :cry:Guess I'll be on hold if the FS wants to start messing around with stuff.

I hope I havent missed anyone....if I have BIGGEST HUGS for you all. :hug:

AFM I have the SOREST (o)(o)'s EVER. Which is not unusual before AF but I am meant to be what....4-5DPO??? AF would have been due in 4 days.... so does that mean I have a LP of like bloody 8 DAYS!!! You have to be kidding me!!!! Been feeling really poorly today with stuffy / runny nose and sore throat. GASSY! Minimal low back pain... TIRED, Bloated, and had some twinges on right side (had them since OV), and pains down through cervix. Oh and some mega weird dreams LOL! I dreamt about these people that came from a homeless shelter....in a place called CULFORD, I've never even heard of a place called that so I looked it up and it exists! Then they were all aliens and draining life out of people to make themselves look younger... WTF!!! My head is mashed LOL. Lots of other random dreams...one horny one... I am going back to FF to see if I can make it blimmin work!


----------



## Megg33k

Amber - Glad you got an appt date! Nov 4 isn't long at all! :hugs:

CJ - No, honey. That's not how an LP works, love. If your LP is 14 days, then it will stay 14 days and AF will be almost a week later than normal. LP's remain the same, its ovulation that can change... So, later O = later AF! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

CJ, it seems to me they need to be looking at your uterus. The shape could be abnormal (like mine) due to all sorts of things both fixable and not fixable. They should also be looking for fibroids and polyps. These can usually be seen with an ultrasound, but not always. An HSG and hysteroscopy would be able to detect these issues. What did you have the lap for? They might have been able to rule out certain things with that surgery as well. 

I will dig up the list of tests I had for both you and Hoping so you can bring them to your appointment. I may not post it until a bit later, but I promise I will!!!

You might not even need these tests. Your symptoms sound very promising!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, I second what Megg said. Your LP will stay the same. Your LP should always be the same amount of days no matter how late/early in your cycle you Ov.


----------



## msarkozi

CJ, your symptoms sound very promising. I hope this is your month!


----------



## babywanted73

Good symptoms CJ those sound like ones from my previous pregnancy! crossing my fingers... To link your chart go to sharing on the left hand side then go to home page setup put a name in there for your special page. Then click get codesharing buttons take the bbcode and put in your sig.


----------



## heart tree

Shannon I forgot to thank you for the article on adenomyosis. I've actually found it before. I'm looking for alternative solutions. Let me know if you come across anything else in your studies. I think it is a noble profession you are pursuing.


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Megg you have cheered me up....so the sore boobies really could be a pg symptom???? God that would be awesome!!!

Thanks everyone for the positive comments, think I want this too much, like us all I guess.

Heart the lap was for an ovarian cyst. I had LOTS of u/s up until about 18months ago when I had a clotted follicle. The specialist said everything looked normal. In my lap there was no endo or pcos (my uterus is tilted back but not abnormal shape), I have been checked several times and I ov fine and had plenty of healthy follicles. Nothing was mentioned about fibroids or polyps so I guess that was a no back then.

I'm glad the LP doesnt change! Thats one side of my cycle I've never really given much thought until recently with the whole thyroid problem rearing its ugly head again.

I'm about to give FF linking another go, wish me luck. LOL.


----------



## CJSG1977

:dance: I've linked my Chart!! Woop woop!!! Take a gander girlies...

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

CJ it looks to me like Ov could have been Wed or Thursday. It's so crazy that you've had 4 temps the exact same in the past 4 days. Based on the positive opks and the temp rise I'd say you are definitely in the 2 week wait. 

Good job posting it!!!


----------



## Allie84

Good luck CJ, those symptoms do sound promising!

Megg, it doesn't sound so bad when you explain it....so glad you're getting it done and out of the way!

Hoping, good luck at the FS.

AFM I almost cried when forking over $50 for CBFM test strips at the pharmacy tonight! It seems really steep; I hope this sucker works for me. I start POAS tomorrow, CD6 (well, it's actually 7 but close enough I think with my late ovulation). Between this, soy, and all of my vitamin supplements it seems a _very_ distant 2 weeks ago that I said I was going to start NTNP and put all of myfocus on going to grad school :rofl: It was that damn doctor's appointment where my hormone levels were off that made me think I better keep trying as I'm probably in it for the long haul! There's no time for NTNP when my body had turned me this neurotic. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Razcox

Hoping - Good luck with the FS, dont know what to expect as we havent been because we have only suffered 2 MC so are still classed as just unlucky by the doctors. Really hope they can give you some answers as to whats going on xxx

CJ - Those signs sound really good and i have to agree it looks like you are in the dreaded 2WW. Sending lots of :dust:

Megg - Its awful that it wasnt spotted before but at least they are going to do something now and increase your chances with the IVF in the process. I can understand the fear though as i have never had an op of any kind either. In fact before TTC i hadnt stepped foot into a hospital except with someone else!!! 

Sparkly & Nato - Love all the EWCM talk your DH are not going to know what hit them this month with all the BDing your are going to be doing. SEND IN THE TROOPS!!!

Lucy - Dont worry about the cream as already said you are only using a small amount, i think sometimes drug companies put more warnings then needed on stuff just to cover there ass.

Sassy - Not long to go now until the scan :happydance: How you feeling hun?

Vicky - How did it go in the end with the guy you had to fire? Hope it wasnt too awful for you xxx

:hug: to everyone else and hope everyone has a nice day what ever they are doing.

AFM - Having a mixed morning here woke up at 4:30 dying for a pee so got up and went to the bathroom where i had an overwhelming urge to POAS. The only thing i had in the bathroom was some spare CBFM sticks so they had to do. I know its bad to use opks as HPT but i felt the NEED to pee on something. On the stick i got a 2nd line not a really dark one but a line :happydance: I went back to bed for a couple of hours and took my temp at 6:30am expecting it to be low because of my trip to the loo. Wrong! Its now jumped to 37.17.

Spurred on by all this i decided to do one of my IC to see what that said and i got a :bfn: so not sure what to do tomorrow now. Do i test with FMU on an IC or leave it until thursday to test again?


----------



## cazza22

Really quick one girls I just had to cone on quick b4 I head into work and say GOOD LUCK SASS can't wait to see bubba!!! Xxx lov you all xxxxx Caz xxxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you girls! I really hope it was wednesday! Amanda my temps are always static after ov...occasionally as af comes nearer I'll get a 98.4 or a 98.9...but 98.6 after ov is pretty normal for me. Then really close to *AF (I wrote OV sorry)* it seems to go up to 99.0... and my temp doesnt drop right before af....it goes down during it. Very weird LOL.

Everyone seems quiet today. Hope everyone is doing ok. Cant wait to hear from Sass!


----------



## vickyd

I think everyone is waiting for an update from Sass! I keep logging in to see....

The fireing did not go well, the guy cried the whole time...Ive been trying to find another department to get him re-instated but its proving very hard. The fact that the General manager hates his guts isnt making it any easier....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Come on sass!!!


----------



## LucyJ

I keep checking in to see if theres an update but I know sassy and danny were going to go out for the day after the scan.

That sounds rough vicky must be so hard it sounds like your doing everything you can for him.

Megg sorry to hear about your news but it sounds like it will give the IVF a better chance of working but must be frustrating for you. I am glad you seem to have a dr who is on the ball fianlly and doing what you need to get your forever baby.

CJ its all looking positive hope this is your month.

Raz sorry about the bfn but dont give up I'd leave it a couple of days if you can then test with fmu. Fingers crossed for you.

Allie I hope this is the month for you.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sass said she was going out after the scan, so it'll be another 2 hrs or so before she updates. 

Sorry the firing didn't go well, Vicky! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

How are you feeling today megg?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not too bad, Luce. I was really pissed off last night and went to bed at around 1am. But, I woke up alright this morning! 

How're you?


----------



## vickyd

Megg did they say that after the surgery you can begin IVF or do you have to wait a couple of cycles?

Luce how you holding up girl?


----------



## msarkozi

yes Megg, I noticed you were pissed off last night when I seen your facebook status, lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Scan update from my journal!

Ok so it's GOOD news for now but not as AMAZING as we so badly hoped!!

She done a normal scan first and found the sac straight away but she said she couldn't see it proberly so I had to have a vaginal scan (lovely)!! Poor Danny was as white as I ghost, both of our hearts sank and we thought here we go again!!!

Anyway she started scanning and doing the measurements etc, she said "are you 100% sure of my dates", I said "no as I have no idea when I ovulated last month"! So she carried on scanning then finally turned the screen to show us, 1 sac measuring 6 weeks 1 day with yolk sac seen, THEN she said here's the 2nd sac measuring 6 weeks also with yolk sac seen!! I started to get teary and she said "what's wrong you look upset", I told her I just thought we would see a heartbeat as my levels are so high, she told me that everything as it stands look's textbook perfect and she see's no reason what so ever that things are not going to work out! 

After I got dressed she told me that we should be happy with the news, the sac's look perfectly healthy and she booked us another scan for 2 weeks time. She explained my levels are so high because the pregnancy as it stand's at the moment is TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

i'm so excited for you Sassy!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im so happy and so very releived Sass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Yeah thats great news! And Twins as well its a two for one XXXX :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg did they say that after the surgery you can begin IVF or do you have to wait a couple of cycles?
> 
> Luce how you holding up girl?

I can begin after the surgery. As long as it was done by early next week (Monday counts), then I shouldn't have to wait until a later IVF cycle. Its truly minor surgery, apparently. :shrug: Seems minor to them... I don't know if I'm as relaxed about it. But, I do just want it done! 



msarkozi said:


> yes Megg, I noticed you were pissed off last night when I seen your facebook status, lol!

You gathered that? :rofl:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Scan update from my journal!
> 
> Ok so it's GOOD news for now but not as AMAZING as we so badly hoped!!
> 
> She done a normal scan first and found the sac straight away but she said she couldn't see it proberly so I had to have a vaginal scan (lovely)!! Poor Danny was as white as I ghost, both of our hearts sank and we thought here we go again!!!
> 
> Anyway she started scanning and doing the measurements etc, she said "are you 100% sure of my dates", I said "no as I have no idea when I ovulated last month"! So she carried on scanning then finally turned the screen to show us, 1 sac measuring 6 weeks 1 day with yolk sac seen, THEN she said here's the 2nd sac measuring 6 weeks also with yolk sac seen!! I started to get teary and she said "what's wrong you look upset", I told her I just thought we would see a heartbeat as my levels are so high, she told me that everything as it stands look's textbook perfect and she see's no reason what so ever that things are not going to work out!
> 
> After I got dressed she told me that we should be happy with the news, the sac's look perfectly healthy and she booked us another scan for 2 weeks time. She explained my levels are so high because the pregnancy as it stand's at the moment is TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is entirely AMAZING! You be happy! You're having TWINS! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Sassy I am so so happy for you that is fantastic new and twins thats wonderful. :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - the last status I had seen from you was about steam I think, and everyone dying! I don't quite remember what I read now, but I giggled when I read it :)


----------



## LucyJ

> How're you?




> Luce how you holding up girl?

I'm very up and down feel awful to be honest not sleeping well my eyes are killing which doesnt help. Part of me doesnt want to go on thursday I want to hold on to hope and imagine our lives with out little one and the other part of me needs to know so I know what we're dealing with. I'm scared if its bad new that I'm not strong enough to cope :cry:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

TWINS!!!! OMG!

That will explain your high levels but no heartbeat yet. I bet in two weeks it'll all look amazing!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> How're you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luce how you holding up girl?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very up and down feel awful to be honest not sleeping well my eyes are killing which doesnt help. Part of me doesnt want to go on thursday I want to hold on to hope and imagine our lives with out little one and the other part of me needs to know so I know what we're dealing with. I'm scared if its bad new that I'm not strong enough to cope :cry:Click to expand...

Aww Lucy I'm sorry hun, I am praying so hard that you get good news on Thursday, miracles do happen and I really want to believe that things will be ok for you and Steve, you both deserve this so much.xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - I am really hoping for you as well sweetie. Sassy got her miracle, and it's time you get yours too! Just thinking about it, but how come they never tested your HCG level at all?


----------



## Sparkly

:yipee::yipee: Woo Hoo!!!! Sassy TWINS!!! :happydance: :baby::baby: That's such wonderful news hun xx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy that is incredible news! You and Danny are seriously the most fertile people on earth? Who gets twins from pre-ejaculation?? You need to be on a show for people who have super powers!


----------



## babywanted73

Sass Congrats on the twins :happydance:

Megg, I am glad you feel better.. After reading your fb status I was like holy cow lol

Amanda, I will be reading up on what you are diagnosed with as well.

CJ. I think there is a possibility you ovd the day before otherwise ff is right.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sassy and mel I hope we get our miracle as well. Mel for some reason they dont check hcg levels this way asked my dr and she said they only really do it if they are concerened it might me etopic I've never had them checked in any of the pregnancies not even with the suespected miscarriage did they bother checking my levels. Might ask them on thursday about it.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy I think what you are feeling is totally normal. Going to a scan like the one you have on Thursday can feel like going to the guillotine. I've certainly been there. It is a very scary feeling even when there is some hope to cling to. I'm so sorry you have to feel this way. I'm giving a special talk to the angels for you today, tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Thanks sassy and mel I hope we get our miracle as well. Mel for some reason they dont check hcg levels this way asked my dr and she said they only really do it if they are concerened it might me etopic I've never had them checked in any of the pregnancies not even with the suespected miscarriage did they bother checking my levels. Might ask them on thursday about it.

I think that's terrible Lucy, not only can your levels rule out Eptopic but they can also say alot about healthy pregnancies and M/C's, I thought it was standard practice for any hospital to run bloods with anyone with suspected M/C! Hopefully it won't matter as all will be ok on Thursday.xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

LucyJ said:


> Thanks sassy and mel I hope we get our miracle as well. Mel for some reason they dont check hcg levels this way asked my dr and she said they only really do it if they are concerened it might me etopic I've never had them checked in any of the pregnancies not even with the suespected miscarriage did they bother checking my levels. Might ask them on thursday about it.


I agree with what Sassy said...I thought it was standard that they take blood tests to check that kind of thing?! That's one of the first things they do here when they confirm a pregnancy, and then if they think there is any complications, they continue with the blood tests. I also have to pee in a cup at every appointment for them to run an analysis on that as well. 

Thursday is scary for sure, but I will be there in spirit holding your hand! What time is your appt at? I am thinking of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Like Lucy, I never had bloods done. The only time they did bloods was after my D&C's to check the levels going down. I don't think it is always common practice.


----------



## msarkozi

that is crappy Hearty. I totally think it should be standard practice. It's amazing though how many people don't even know what HCG is. When I was having mine tested in July, and I was telling my mom and others the numbers, everyone was like so what does that mean?! Even my mom had no clue. It would be nice if there was a standard practice though that ensured everyone was treated the same everywhere.


----------



## Razcox

Only had bloods here when they were worried it was ectopic on the 1st MC, never had them taken since. Its the standard here in the uk i think . . .


----------



## heart tree

I completely agree with you Mel. Although as we know, it caused more stress for Vicky. But for me, it would be helpful I think.


----------



## CJSG1977

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: TWINS!!!!! OMG!!!! I shed a tear then!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

LOL @ Amanda - what you said about Sass and Danny! LOL.

Lucy I am hoping for you too this week hunni! I am also very surprised you have never had bloods. I have always had them done. I would be saying something about that cause they should have been checking if your levels were still going up!! Thursday will be here soon hun and then you can deal with it head on. :hug:

Megg, I'm glad your feeling better. xx

AFM symptoms pretty much the same...but last night I was so tired but had insomnia! Drove me nuts. When I did sleep I dreamt loads and some rather horny dreams AGAIN! But my sleep felt restless. I am starting to get butterflies about my appointment cause its a week today.... I just dont know what to expect, well I do and dont.

One final :dance: for Sass!! Cant wait to hear the developments.


----------



## vickyd

Guys HCG's are not common practice unless you have IVF or recurrent mc. The only reason i had them done was that i wanted to be sure and not waste time POAS. My doc was very upset that i did that as (and so was the case) more often than not they cause unesesary stress.


----------



## yogi77

Hey everyone! Congrats again Sassy, so happy for you and your little miracles! 

CJ looks like you're in the 2ww and your symptoms sound good!! FX for you! Oct will be a lucky month, I can feel it!
 
Allie we are on same CD today! Good luck with your CBFM, soy, vitamins etc.!! You are armed and ready! I'm waiting a couple more days before peeing on my OPK's. 

Lucy, hang in there, we will be there with you in spirit on Thursday! :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy I think what you are feeling is totally normal. Going to a scan like the one you have on Thursday can feel like going to the guillotine. I've certainly been there. It is a very scary feeling even when there is some hope to cling to. I'm so sorry you have to feel this way. I'm giving a special talk to the angels for you today, tomorrow and Thursday

Thank you hearty means a lot to me my pregnancy symptoms are disapperaing I think though so I feel like hope is failing me but trying to hold on to some.



> Thursday is scary for sure, but I will be there in spirit holding your hand! What time is your appt at? I am thinking of you!!!

Aww you are so lovely I could do with that hand holding my appointment is 8:30am so at least its early and we dont have to hang around all day waiting I'm hoping I will go straight in.



> I think that's terrible Lucy, not only can your levels rule out Eptopic but they can also say alot about healthy pregnancies and M/C's, I thought it was standard practice for any hospital to run bloods with anyone with suspected M/C! Hopefully it won't matter as all will be ok on Thursday.xxxxx

It all seems to depend on what part of the country you are in as to what they do I agree with what mel said that there should be standard practice across everywhere so they all follow the same procedure. Thank you for your support.



> Lucy I am hoping for you too this week hunni! I am also very surprised you have never had bloods. I have always had them done. I would be saying something about that cause they should have been checking if your levels were still going up!! Thursday will be here soon hun and then you can deal with it head on.

Thank you :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

bloody hell Sassy!!! 

Thats the most amazing, incredible, wonderful but hilarious news in the history of news

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

massive massive almighty congrats!!

wheres cazza, seeing as you 2 are on the same gig i wanna know what she's cooking up now

Luce, this truly is the week for miracles, i sincerely hope that you get your miracle. I'm saying 'grow, grow' under my breath to your little one.


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I think it seems to be more standard in Canada then anywhere else. Especially Alberta. It's one of the first things they do, just whether you actually ask what your numbers are or not are another thing. 

Luce - I will still be sleeping, but I will be thinking of you while I do!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

vickyd said:


> Guys HCG's are not common practice unless you have IVF or recurrent mc. The only reason i had them done was that i wanted to be sure and not waste time POAS. My doc was very upset that i did that as (and so was the case) more often than not they cause unesesary stress.

WSS.

If I hadn't have been on this forum I would not have known about them as my doctor and the hospital have never once used the term HCG with me!


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> Vicky - I think it seems to be more standard in Canada then anywhere else. Especially Alberta. It's one of the first things they do, just whether you actually ask what your numbers are or not are another thing.
> 
> Luce - I will still be sleeping, but I will be thinking of you while I do!

It's the same here in BC...probably all over Canada. As soon as I went to the doctor after my positive HPT they did a million blood tests, one of which is for HCG levels. If they are concerned with the initial levels they will test again otherwise they won't unless problems arise.


----------



## msarkozi

yeah I am guessing it's all over Canada too. They send you for so much blood tests....they test you for Aids and everything, as well as your blood type so they know if you need the RH injections or not as well.


----------



## sugarlove

Sassy, twins what fab news! :happydance:

Congrats!
:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> bloody hell Sassy!!!
> 
> Thats the most amazing, incredible, wonderful but hilarious news in the history of news
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> massive massive almighty congrats!!
> 
> wheres cazza, seeing as you 2 are on the same gig i wanna know what she's cooking up now
> 
> Luce, this truly is the week for miracles, i sincerely hope that you get your miracle. I'm saying 'grow, grow' under my breath to your little one.

It just had to be twins to end the crazy embarressing story right :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> bloody hell Sassy!!!
> 
> Thats the most amazing, incredible, wonderful but hilarious news in the history of news
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> massive massive almighty congrats!!
> 
> wheres cazza, seeing as you 2 are on the same gig i wanna know what she's cooking up now
> 
> Luce, this truly is the week for miracles, i sincerely hope that you get your miracle. I'm saying 'grow, grow' under my breath to your little one.
> 
> It just had to be twins to end the crazy embarressing story right :haha:Click to expand...

Best end to an embarrassing story. 

EVER. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

you will be able to tell your twins children about this, in the year 2045


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> yeah I am guessing it's all over Canada too. They send you for so much blood tests....they test you for Aids and everything, as well as your blood type so they know if you need the RH injections or not as well.

I am so confused about the RH factor, and I am RH-. Maybe someone on here knows about it and can fill me in? 

In my initial blood tests it came up that I was RH- but they didn't tell me and I didn't get an injection or anything. Then when I had my MC it was suddenly urgent that I get the RH injection within 72 hours of the MC to prevent it from happening in my next pregnancy...I was like WTF?!?! If that is what caused the MC in the first place why wasn't I given an injection when it was discovered? The Dr's explained that me being RH- didn't cause the MC and that I would only get an injection at about 25 weeks, then after giving birth or after any sort of bleeding whatsoever throughout the pregnancy. 

I was still not pleased that I don't feel very informed about it and that they didn't tell me about it once it was discovered. And I also still feel misinformed about how getting that injection will prevent a MC in the future. It left me feeling very uneasy. I hope someone can shed some light.


----------



## NatoPMT

My sister and mum are RH- and i thought i was, but im not. 

My laymans knowledge is that I think the problems arise when the blood supply mixes - ie during birth / mc/ D&C or ERPC - assuming your baby was RH+ is can cause problems because once your supply is mixed with RH+ during those events, your body would then reject the next pregnancy if it was RH+ as you would then produce antibodies against the RH+ once mixed with it - so the first baby is ok, but the 2nd baby after mixing would create an immune response

or somert, im sure others are more informed

if you were RH- you would need an anti D injection, but not till the birth


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Yogi, I'm RH- too. When I had a mc in April, the Nurses didn't know whether to give me the Anti D jab or not, but they spoke to the Doctor who said that as I was only 7 weeks, I wouldn't need one. If I had been further along, I would have got one.

I'm sure the fact that you are RH- didn't cause your mc. As Nato said, it's to do with the babies blood mixing with your own e.g. there might be 2 different blood groups mixing together and your body can reject the next one.

I got told when I next get pg, I will get a jab later on in the pregnancy, and then another one at some point.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Megg - the last status I had seen from you was about steam I think, and everyone dying! I don't quite remember what I read now, but I giggled when I read it :)

Yes... I was cursing the very living and breathing of each and every Steam employee. My game was released at midnight, but when I went to install, I learned that Steam (the company that handles the game's DRM) wouldn't unlock the game until ALL of the US timezones were past midnight. So, they wanted me to wait for freakin' California... which is 2 hours behind me. So, despite HOLDING my game, I couldn't even INSTALL it until 2:01am. I said "fuck it" and went to bed at 1am!



LucyJ said:


> How're you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luce how you holding up girl?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very up and down feel awful to be honest not sleeping well my eyes are killing which doesnt help. Part of me doesnt want to go on thursday I want to hold on to hope and imagine our lives with out little one and the other part of me needs to know so I know what we're dealing with. I'm scared if its bad new that I'm not strong enough to cope :cry:Click to expand...

Aww! We're all hoping for a miracle on Thursday... but if, for any reason, it goes the other way, you WILL cope. It doesn't feel like you would... but you would. I said I could never handle a 2nd loss, but I did... I handled it badly, but I handled it! And, I don't feel like I could possible handle a 3rd, but I'm certain I would if it happened. So, just think as positively as you can, and don't worry about any bridges that you might not even have to cross, ya know? :hugs:



Sassy_TTC said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> bloody hell Sassy!!!
> 
> Thats the most amazing, incredible, wonderful but hilarious news in the history of news
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> massive massive almighty congrats!!
> 
> wheres cazza, seeing as you 2 are on the same gig i wanna know what she's cooking up now
> 
> Luce, this truly is the week for miracles, i sincerely hope that you get your miracle. I'm saying 'grow, grow' under my breath to your little one.
> 
> It just had to be twins to end the crazy embarressing story right :haha:Click to expand...

It is the logical conclusion! I'm still really bloody impressed that you managed twins from "pull-out"!!! OMG!



yogi77 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> yeah I am guessing it's all over Canada too. They send you for so much blood tests....they test you for Aids and everything, as well as your blood type so they know if you need the RH injections or not as well.
> 
> I am so confused about the RH factor, and I am RH-. Maybe someone on here knows about it and can fill me in?
> 
> In my initial blood tests it came up that I was RH- but they didn't tell me and I didn't get an injection or anything. Then when I had my MC it was suddenly urgent that I get the RH injection within 72 hours of the MC to prevent it from happening in my next pregnancy...I was like WTF?!?! If that is what caused the MC in the first place why wasn't I given an injection when it was discovered? The Dr's explained that me being RH- didn't cause the MC and that I would only get an injection at about 25 weeks, then after giving birth or after any sort of bleeding whatsoever throughout the pregnancy.
> 
> I was still not pleased that I don't feel very informed about it and that they didn't tell me about it once it was discovered. And I also still feel misinformed about how getting that injection will prevent a MC in the future. It left me feeling very uneasy. I hope someone can shed some light.Click to expand...

I assume you're RH- and your OH is RH+? If not, then this is just silly! But, let's assume that for a moment!

You didn't need the shot with the first, because the first pregnancy is a bit of a freebie unless there's bleeding or MC. If you have an RH+ baby when you're RH-, then you require the shot after the baby is born in order to protect the next baby from being attacked if its RH+ too! You would require 2 shots of it.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks nato and yogi.

Yogi my mum had to have to antiD injections after her first pregnancy and that was to stop her body rejecting a future pregnancy. I think she had after all her pregnancies and after the 2 miscarriages she had.


----------



## LucyJ

> Aww! We're all hoping for a miracle on Thursday... but if, for any reason, it goes the other way, you WILL cope. It doesn't feel like you would... but you would. I said I could never handle a 2nd loss, but I did... I handled it badly, but I handled it! And, I don't feel like I could possible handle a 3rd, but I'm certain I would if it happened. So, just think as positively as you can, and don't worry about any bridges that you might not even have to cross, ya know?

Thanks megg I know your right I had a chat with steve about things and he said that no matter what the news on thursday we will survive that we can cope as long as we are together so sweet. I know I have a lot of support.


----------



## yogi77

sugarlove said:


> Hi Yogi, I'm RH- too. When I had a mc in April, the Nurses didn't know whether to give me the Anti D jab or not, but they spoke to the Doctor who said that as I was only 7 weeks, I wouldn't need one. If I had been further along, I would have got one.
> 
> I'm sure the fact that you are RH- didn't cause your mc. As Nato said, it's to do with the babies blood mixing with your own e.g. there might be 2 different blood groups mixing together and your body can reject the next one.
> 
> I got told when I next get pg, I will get a jab later on in the pregnancy, and then another one at some point.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks...I was about 7.5 weeks and they said I had to have it.


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi, they did the right thing. They will give the first injection at 28 weeks in a pregnancy, and then I can't remember if there is another one or not, but then right after birth you are given another one. 

It won't cause a mc, but there is the possibility at birth that the blood can mix together, and then cause rejections to happen in future pregnancies...so they give the antibodies to prevent that from happening. 

It's all in my pregnancy book, but I can't remember everything specifically about it. My one co-worker has to receive the RH injections. I'm luckily AB+ so I don't have to worry about it. My doctor told me to keep that quiet though as I would have people hounding me for my blood, lol!


----------



## yogi77

Megg, we didn't even know if OH was RH+ at the time but they gave it to me anyways, they were very urgent about it...I guess the "urgency" of it caused me more stress than necessary. OH just had his blood tested a couple of weeks ago but they don't tell you what blood type you are unless you ask, so now I think we should definitely find out!


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> Yogi, they did the right thing. They will give the first injection at 28 weeks in a pregnancy, and then I can't remember if there is another one or not, but then right after birth you are given another one.
> 
> It won't cause a mc, but there is the possibility at birth that the blood can mix together, and then cause rejections to happen in future pregnancies...so they give the antibodies to prevent that from happening.
> 
> It's all in my pregnancy book, but I can't remember everything specifically about it. My one co-worker has to receive the RH injections. I'm luckily AB+ so I don't have to worry about it. My doctor told me to keep that quiet though as I would have people hounding me for my blood, lol!

Thanks Mel, I feel ok about it now but I was very annoyed that they didn't tell me about it at first or really inform me about it at the time of the injection. 

I have O- blood, so same thing for me, everyone wants it LOL!


----------



## cazza22

I am lost for words I am choked up with emotions for you sass for both you and danny, I am actually sat here crying, Lee thinks I'm a loony. I just explained why there such happy tears & he said well hopefully we can have our own happy tears next week bless him.
I am sooooo incredibly happy for you babe I wish only fabulous things for you danny, woody & ur 2 miracle beans :hugs: lov you trillions xxxx Caz xxxx

hey all my gorgeousnesses!!! I'm sorry I've not been on much I've been well asleep mainly :sleep: that & crappy work! I'm completely wiped out I need matchsticks to stay awake!! I've just walked in from work so I'm gonna go grab a shower then I'll be back in to catch up with u all xxx lov hugs n kisses Caz xxx


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone.

Have been lurking for a while as have been having a bit of a pity party home alone, and with all the brilliant news didn't want to land a downer.

Sassy - OMG hun, that is such brilliant news and is probably the first time I have smiled since last weds. Roll on the next scan!

Nato - great news on ewcm and seems like you are following SMEP to the letter.... i'm thinking it's going to be a BFP

Megg - that must have been a shock but rather it's gone and you will be all set for your first cycle... sounds like you have amazing doctors. 

Lucy - I'm praying for you for Thursday, I can understand your fears and nothing is going to make the next few days anymore bearable, but whatever happens you will find the strength to get through, I never ever thought I would be able to get through another after the 1st and here I am 4 down and still fighting, still hoping, still praying and that's all we can do. The human spirit is an amazing thing. Just believe hun and it will happen.

AFM, I got my 2nd blood result this morning, and I'm still as confused as I was. It's 237 from 37 last Weds, so if it's double in 48 hours then by my reckoning it is still not high enough, although by the 3 trillion hcg websites I have read, at 20dpo average should be 522, so well below that but still within the parameters. My GP said it is now a waiting game and he has scheduled me for a scan at 7 weeks (although I'll go private before I think and get an earlier one).... he does think I will mc before tho', so I can't even begin to have any hope. 

I'm in such a state of inertia... I'm supposed to be looking for another job, but can barely drag myself out of bed.

The good news is I've made a shepherds pie and it's currently bubbling away in the oven.
Depression hasn't seemed to stop my appetite!

Sorry if I missed anyone... hope you are all good x


----------



## sugarlove

Yogi, I must admit I didn't have a clue that I was RH- until I had my mc.

It caused a lot of stress for me too, because nobody explained at the time what it meant. I then kept reading on here that everybody else seemed to get the jab, and I was terrified that the next pregnancy I had would be destined to go wrong. 

It would be so much easier if they just explained things some times.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

yogi77 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Yogi, they did the right thing. They will give the first injection at 28 weeks in a pregnancy, and then I can't remember if there is another one or not, but then right after birth you are given another one.
> 
> It won't cause a mc, but there is the possibility at birth that the blood can mix together, and then cause rejections to happen in future pregnancies...so they give the antibodies to prevent that from happening.
> 
> It's all in my pregnancy book, but I can't remember everything specifically about it. My one co-worker has to receive the RH injections. I'm luckily AB+ so I don't have to worry about it. My doctor told me to keep that quiet though as I would have people hounding me for my blood, lol!
> 
> Thanks Mel, I feel ok about it now but I was very annoyed that they didn't tell me about it at first or really inform me about it at the time of the injection.
> 
> I have O- blood, so same thing for me, everyone wants it LOL!Click to expand...


I knew I was AB+ before, but I had the doctor confirm it and made sure that I didn't need the RH injections. I was glad I read about it, otherwise I wouldn't have really known anything about it before being pregnant


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> I am lost for words I am choked up with emotions for you sass for both you and danny, I am actually sat here crying, Lee thinks I'm a loony. I just explained why there such happy tears & he said well hopefully we can have our own happy tears next week bless him.
> I am sooooo incredibly happy for you babe I wish only fabulous things for you danny, woody & ur 2 miracle beans :hugs: lov you trillions xxxx Caz xxxx
> 
> hey all my gorgeousnesses!!! I'm sorry I've not been on much I've been well asleep mainly :sleep: that & crappy work! I'm completely wiped out I need matchsticks to stay awake!! I've just walked in from work so I'm gonna go grab a shower then I'll be back in to catch up with u all xxx lov hugs n kisses Caz xxx

Aww thanks Caz, maybe we are going to be twin bump buddies! When's ya scan hunny?xxx


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> Megg, we didn't even know if OH was RH+ at the time but they gave it to me anyways, they were very urgent about it...I guess the "urgency" of it caused me more stress than necessary. OH just had his blood tested a couple of weeks ago but they don't tell you what blood type you are unless you ask, so now I think we should definitely find out!

If he's RH- too, you don't need the effing shot. I don't understand why doctors don't bother to make sure its necessary first! :growlmad: Please do find out!



MinnieMone said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Have been lurking for a while as have been having a bit of a pity party home alone, and with all the brilliant news didn't want to land a downer.
> 
> Sassy - OMG hun, that is such brilliant news and is probably the first time I have smiled since last weds. Roll on the next scan!
> 
> Nato - great news on ewcm and seems like you are following SMEP to the letter.... i'm thinking it's going to be a BFP
> 
> Megg - that must have been a shock but rather it's gone and you will be all set for your first cycle... sounds like you have amazing doctors.
> 
> Lucy - I'm praying for you for Thursday, I can understand your fears and nothing is going to make the next few days anymore bearable, but whatever happens you will find the strength to get through, I never ever thought I would be able to get through another after the 1st and here I am 4 down and still fighting, still hoping, still praying and that's all we can do. The human spirit is an amazing thing. Just believe hun and it will happen.
> 
> AFM, I got my 2nd blood result this morning, and I'm still as confused as I was. It's 237 from 37 last Weds, so if it's double in 48 hours then by my reckoning it is still not high enough, although by the 3 trillion hcg websites I have read, at 20dpo average should be 522, so well below that but still within the parameters. My GP said it is now a waiting game and he has scheduled me for a scan at 7 weeks (although I'll go private before I think and get an earlier one).... he does think I will mc before tho', so I can't even begin to have any hope.
> 
> I'm in such a state of inertia... I'm supposed to be looking for another job, but can barely drag myself out of bed.
> 
> The good news is I've made a shepherds pie and it's currently bubbling away in the oven.
> Depression hasn't seemed to stop my appetite!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone... hope you are all good x

Am I right that your bloods were done on Oct 13 and Oct 16? If no, they're doubling in less than 27 hours. That's FANTASTIC! Don't you dare worry about that! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> AFM, I got my 2nd blood result this morning, and I'm still as confused as I was. It's 237 from 37 last Weds, so if it's double in 48 hours then by my reckoning it is still not high enough, although by the 3 trillion hcg websites I have read, at 20dpo average should be 522, so well below that but still within the parameters. My GP said it is now a waiting game and he has scheduled me for a scan at 7 weeks (although I'll go private before I think and get an earlier one).... he does think I will mc before tho', so I can't even begin to have any hope.
> 
> I'm in such a state of inertia... I'm supposed to be looking for another job, but can barely drag myself out of bed.
> 
> The good news is I've made a shepherds pie and it's currently bubbling away in the oven.
> Depression hasn't seemed to stop my appetite!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone... hope you are all good x

oh sweetie, don't worry about job stuff right now, you need to look after yourself and have shepherds pies. I think its a good idea to go private if you can, you've been put in a horrible position but by no means an inevitable one. 

I understand that it feels inevitable, but you are within parameters as you say, and the ultrasound is more important than the levels, and it says here:

https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

this:

hCG that does not double every two to three days does not necessarily indicate a problem with the pregnancy. Some normal pregnancies will have quite low levels of hCG, and result in perfect babies.

have you seen this site? there's a calculator on there - i put in 37 and 237, saying 4 days between tests and it came up with doubling every 35.8 hours

If there was 5 days between tests, its doubling every 1.9 days, and if there were 6 days between tests then its doubling every 2.2 days. If there was 7 days, its doubling every 2.6 days

its supposed to double every 2-3 days, so they are all good if you ask me

given the above, did the fs have any more information to make that rather bold statement that he thinks you will mc?


----------



## NatoPMT

im thinking the same Megg. Im getting a bit mad that mone is put in this situation again and by yours and my calculations, unnecessarily.


----------



## Megg33k

Under 1200mIU of HCG usually doubles every 31-72 hours! She's definitely within that range, no?


----------



## NatoPMT

I thought 4 days, but just in case i was wrong, i added it up to 7 days to demonstrate 

i wasnt sure if the test was wednesday or the results were wednesday...if the blood came back wednesday, she mustve had them Monday / Tuesday, and she may have had the 2nd yesterday

I just wanted to cover all bases


----------



## NatoPMT

Totally


----------



## MinnieMone

.... the first test was last weds the second yesterday so not sure if i count that as four or five days, I'm doubly shit at maths but from 37 to 237 is only doubling once no? My GP is about 12 and just a dick really, he said he has no authority on hcg levels but he thought with my past history it is prob inevitable... of course the other thing i'm now stress freaking about is eptopic. FFS it just never seems to stop.

Thank you darling girls though for all your positivity.... I stopped my progresterone supplements when I got the 37 as I thought that was prob stopping me bleeding, now i don't know whether to take them again? My specialist has gone AWOL and I can't get a fucking answer out of his dimbwit secretary as to when he will get back to me as I'm still supposed to be having my intralip IV...

I'm all shepherd pie'd out though and just gonna have to suck this up i guess, until I either bleed or get the scan and see a blighted ovum.... FUCK FUCK i wish I could just be more positive.... if not for me for martin, as I'm driving him mental with all my doom and gloom.

thanks again though for your support... it's so appreciated. x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

MinnieMone said:


> .... the first test was last weds the second yesterday so not sure if i count that as four or five days, I'm doubly shit at maths but from 37 to 237 is only doubling once no? My GP is about 12 and just a dick really, he said he has no authority on hcg levels but he thought with my past history it is prob inevitable... of course the other thing i'm now stress freaking about is eptopic. FFS it just never seems to stop.
> 
> Thank you darling girls though for all your positivity.... I stopped my progresterone supplements when I got the 37 as I thought that was prob stopping me bleeding, now i don't know whether to take them again? My specialist has gone AWOL and I can't get a fucking answer out of his dimbwit secretary as to when he will get back to me as I'm still supposed to be having my intralip IV...
> 
> I'm all shepherd pie'd out though and just gonna have to suck this up i guess, until I either bleed or get the scan and see a blighted ovum.... FUCK FUCK i wish I could just be more positive.... if not for me for martin, as I'm driving him mental with all my doom and gloom.
> 
> thanks again though for your support... it's so appreciated. x

By my calculations if your levels were 37, then Friday there were approx 74, Sunday 148, by today 296 seems your levels are PERFECT to me :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh and YES you must start the progesterone again NOW missy, good luck.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Mone hun - sometimes knowing the numbers actually causes more stress then anything else. Just ask Vicky. I think you just have to remember that you have a viable pregnancy. From articles that Nato has posted before, some pregnancies have low HCG levels, but it doesn't mean anything is wrong. So you just have to keep that in mind and not think that it is ectopic or anything else. When do you have a scan?


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> I am lost for words I am choked up with emotions for you sass for both you and danny, I am actually sat here crying, Lee thinks I'm a loony. I just explained why there such happy tears & he said well hopefully we can have our own happy tears next week bless him.
> I am sooooo incredibly happy for you babe I wish only fabulous things for you danny, woody & ur 2 miracle beans :hugs: lov you trillions xxxx Caz xxxx
> 
> hey all my gorgeousnesses!!! I'm sorry I've not been on much I've been well asleep mainly :sleep: that & crappy work! I'm completely wiped out I need matchsticks to stay awake!! I've just walked in from work so I'm gonna go grab a shower then I'll be back in to catch up with u all xxx lov hugs n kisses Caz xxx
> 
> Aww thanks Caz, maybe we are going to be twin bump buddies! When's ya scan hunny?xxxClick to expand...

Hey gorgeous, that would be fab wouldnt it twinny bump buddies hahaha whats the chances though like next to zero lol!! I'll be happy if i come away as happy as you are babe beanie in the right place & growing at the right rate :thumbup:. I'm the same as you in that i dont know when i OV'd i just know im getting 3+ on the digi end of hahaha!! My scan is next Wednesday aaarrggghhhh so scared!! still 8 days to go think ill be 6 weeks ish same as you are now so hopefully i'll get to see a healthy growing pregnancy? xxxxxxxx I bet ur both over the moon arent you! how did Danny react to TWINS??? xxxxx Lov Ya xxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Minnie i agree with the girls babe, ur levels seem absolutely bang on?? Stupid 12 year old doctor Damn him to hell!!!! Chin up babe keep positive ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Mone I am so sorry you are going through this your dr sounds like a total dick who doesnt know what he's talking about he's making an assumption based on nothing but your history which doesnt mean that this pregnancy will go the same way. I admit I dont know much about hcg levels and what I do know I've learnt from the girls on here but it does seem that yours are in the normal parmeters for the stage of pregnancy you are at. Dont give up yet I would start taking the progesterone again.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> I am lost for words I am choked up with emotions for you sass for both you and danny, I am actually sat here crying, Lee thinks I'm a loony. I just explained why there such happy tears & he said well hopefully we can have our own happy tears next week bless him.
> I am sooooo incredibly happy for you babe I wish only fabulous things for you danny, woody & ur 2 miracle beans :hugs: lov you trillions xxxx Caz xxxx
> 
> hey all my gorgeousnesses!!! I'm sorry I've not been on much I've been well asleep mainly :sleep: that & crappy work! I'm completely wiped out I need matchsticks to stay awake!! I've just walked in from work so I'm gonna go grab a shower then I'll be back in to catch up with u all xxx lov hugs n kisses Caz xxx
> 
> Aww thanks Caz, maybe we are going to be twin bump buddies! When's ya scan hunny?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey gorgeous, that would be fab wouldnt it twinny bump buddies hahaha whats the chances though like next to zero lol!! I'll be happy if i come away as happy as you are babe beanie in the right place & growing at the right rate :thumbup:. I'm the same as you in that i dont know when i OV'd i just know im getting 3+ on the digi end of hahaha!! My scan is next Wednesday aaarrggghhhh so scared!! still 8 days to go think ill be 6 weeks ish same as you are now so hopefully i'll get to see a healthy growing pregnancy? xxxxxxxx I bet ur both over the moon arent you! how did Danny react to TWINS??? xxxxx Lov Ya xxxxxxClick to expand...

You will def see something, some people are really lucky and see the heartbeat so early, I must admit I was little gutted that we didn't but looking forward to the next scan when the bubba's will be 8 weeks and everything will be alot clearer! We are just over the moon at the mo that everything looks perfect! :cloud9:
Danny's over the moon although freaking a bit about money, typical man! We have 7 months to buy a new house and get everything, bless him he's having hot sweats thinking about it!xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I agree with you girls.. Mone hunni those numbers are doubling and putting yourself through this stress is not going to help. Right now you are pregnant and your little bean needs you to be positive. Get back on the progesterone too!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> .... the first test was last weds the second yesterday so not sure if i count that as four or five days, I'm doubly shit at maths but from 37 to 237 is only doubling once no? My GP is about 12 and just a dick really, he said he has no authority on hcg levels but he thought with my past history it is prob inevitable... of course the other thing i'm now stress freaking about is eptopic. FFS it just never seems to stop.
> 
> Thank you darling girls though for all your positivity.... I stopped my progresterone supplements when I got the 37 as I thought that was prob stopping me bleeding, now i don't know whether to take them again? My specialist has gone AWOL and I can't get a fucking answer out of his dimbwit secretary as to when he will get back to me as I'm still supposed to be having my intralip IV...
> 
> I'm all shepherd pie'd out though and just gonna have to suck this up i guess, until I either bleed or get the scan and see a blighted ovum.... FUCK FUCK i wish I could just be more positive.... if not for me for martin, as I'm driving him mental with all my doom and gloom.
> 
> thanks again though for your support... it's so appreciated. x

Your level is doubling in 44.79 hours. That's better than perfect! You get back on those progesterone supplements IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> .... the first test was last weds the second yesterday so not sure if i count that as four or five days, I'm doubly shit at maths but from 37 to 237 is only doubling once no? My GP is about 12 and just a dick really, he said he has no authority on hcg levels but he thought with my past history it is prob inevitable... of course the other thing i'm now stress freaking about is eptopic. FFS it just never seems to stop.
> 
> Thank you darling girls though for all your positivity.... I stopped my progresterone supplements when I got the 37 as I thought that was prob stopping me bleeding, now i don't know whether to take them again? My specialist has gone AWOL and I can't get a fucking answer out of his dimbwit secretary as to when he will get back to me as I'm still supposed to be having my intralip IV...
> 
> I'm all shepherd pie'd out though and just gonna have to suck this up i guess, until I either bleed or get the scan and see a blighted ovum.... FUCK FUCK i wish I could just be more positive.... if not for me for martin, as I'm driving him mental with all my doom and gloom.
> 
> thanks again though for your support... it's so appreciated. x

nooooo!!! you are doubling brilliantly, and you don't even need to double to be viable. wtf is that idiot Dr doing, I'm going to throttle him. 

there's NO reason to think this is anything other than your time, no blighted ovum, no mc, just rising hcg. Rising at better than normal rate. 

I know youve kind of resigned yourself to this not happening after this year, but you could have a sticker here my lovely. Youre not positive because youve had so much to be negative about, you dont need to be positive, just go through the motions, those motions are VERY necessary - get back on the progesterone, get your prenatals taken and then wallow in pie. 

please dont give up xx


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> I am lost for words I am choked up with emotions for you sass for both you and danny, I am actually sat here crying, Lee thinks I'm a loony. I just explained why there such happy tears & he said well hopefully we can have our own happy tears next week bless him.
> I am sooooo incredibly happy for you babe I wish only fabulous things for you danny, woody & ur 2 miracle beans :hugs: lov you trillions xxxx Caz xxxx
> 
> hey all my gorgeousnesses!!! I'm sorry I've not been on much I've been well asleep mainly :sleep: that & crappy work! I'm completely wiped out I need matchsticks to stay awake!! I've just walked in from work so I'm gonna go grab a shower then I'll be back in to catch up with u all xxx lov hugs n kisses Caz xxx
> 
> Aww thanks Caz, maybe we are going to be twin bump buddies! When's ya scan hunny?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey gorgeous, that would be fab wouldnt it twinny bump buddies hahaha whats the chances though like next to zero lol!! I'll be happy if i come away as happy as you are babe beanie in the right place & growing at the right rate :thumbup:. I'm the same as you in that i dont know when i OV'd i just know im getting 3+ on the digi end of hahaha!! My scan is next Wednesday aaarrggghhhh so scared!! still 8 days to go think ill be 6 weeks ish same as you are now so hopefully i'll get to see a healthy growing pregnancy? xxxxxxxx I bet ur both over the moon arent you! how did Danny react to TWINS??? xxxxx Lov Ya xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You will def see something, some people are really lucky and see the heartbeat so early, I must admit I was little gutted that we didn't but looking forward to the next scan when the bubba's will be 8 weeks and everything will be alot clearer! We are just over the moon at the mo that everything looks perfect! :cloud9:
> Danny's over the moon although freaking a bit about money, typical man! We have 7 months to buy a new house and get everything, bless him he's having hot sweats thinking about it!xxxxClick to expand...

Oh Jesus hun i didnt realise u were buying a new house aswell? Ur braver than i am lol!! We have 3 big bedrooms in this house & Nobody to fill them so i pray this is my forever baby i have got loads of ideas for a nursery lol!! Just wish we had a big garden, u cant have everything i guess. 

I keep getting back ache only on the left hand side its doing my nut in!!! Its not like AF back ache just annoyin & uncomfy when im sat down :growlmad:.

Im hoping to see the heartbeat next week but i know its mega early & theres a good chance i wont. At least your there again in 2 weeks to see both ur bubba's & i hope so hard that u get to see 2 lovely heartbeats how amazin :cloud9:.
I remember when i was carrying the twins how much more my symptoms were magnified it was crazy! This time im gettin waves of nausea but luckily have only chucked up twice & thats because i hadnt eaten once & ate too much the 2nd time hahaha!! Im sooooo tempted to buy more digi's to check my levels but i know thats just psychotic of me i really do have issues hun!!

Im not suprised Danny is getting hot sweats bless his cottons, let me think of Lee's exact words when i broke it 2 him there was 2 eeerrmmm oh yeah "WHAT!!! I ONLY ORDERED 1!" hahaha if only we knew back then what it would take to just get 1 im pretty sure he'd of took 4 of the little beauties :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## msarkozi

Mone - your doctor really doesn't sound like he knows what he is talking about. Listen to the girls here. I think we can be better doctors with all of our knowledge :)


----------



## yogi77

Mone I'm sorry you are going through all this worry and stress. And I'm sorry our Dr. is being so negative. I don't know much about HCG levels but from what the other girls say it sounds like you have nothing to worry about!! Make sure you take good care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

You are all such gorgeous, beautiful, strong amazing women! thank you for your advice.

I'm going to go have a long soak, start progrestone again, and then think happy thoughts damn it. You all have enough positivity to knock out my bad thoughts!!!

nothing's impossible... maybe just maybe eh... x


----------



## vickyd

Mone i know exactly how you feel right now babes....Listen first of all cant you get the bloods repeated in two days???? Why did you wait a whole week???? You test maximum 72 hours after the first test. In order for you to relax i suggest you get another test done within 72 hours of the previous. Remember that back in JUne one fucker doctor told me to expect a mc with my low numbers....Please dont loose hope


----------



## NatoPMT

yes lie in the bath thinking about how you are doubling every 1.9 days, BETTER than every 2-3 days as recommended

dont make the bath too hot though lovey xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> I am lost for words I am choked up with emotions for you sass for both you and danny, I am actually sat here crying, Lee thinks I'm a loony. I just explained why there such happy tears & he said well hopefully we can have our own happy tears next week bless him.
> I am sooooo incredibly happy for you babe I wish only fabulous things for you danny, woody & ur 2 miracle beans :hugs: lov you trillions xxxx Caz xxxx
> 
> hey all my gorgeousnesses!!! I'm sorry I've not been on much I've been well asleep mainly :sleep: that & crappy work! I'm completely wiped out I need matchsticks to stay awake!! I've just walked in from work so I'm gonna go grab a shower then I'll be back in to catch up with u all xxx lov hugs n kisses Caz xxx
> 
> Aww thanks Caz, maybe we are going to be twin bump buddies! When's ya scan hunny?xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey gorgeous, that would be fab wouldnt it twinny bump buddies hahaha whats the chances though like next to zero lol!! I'll be happy if i come away as happy as you are babe beanie in the right place & growing at the right rate :thumbup:. I'm the same as you in that i dont know when i OV'd i just know im getting 3+ on the digi end of hahaha!! My scan is next Wednesday aaarrggghhhh so scared!! still 8 days to go think ill be 6 weeks ish same as you are now so hopefully i'll get to see a healthy growing pregnancy? xxxxxxxx I bet ur both over the moon arent you! how did Danny react to TWINS??? xxxxx Lov Ya xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You will def see something, some people are really lucky and see the heartbeat so early, I must admit I was little gutted that we didn't but looking forward to the next scan when the bubba's will be 8 weeks and everything will be alot clearer! We are just over the moon at the mo that everything looks perfect! :cloud9:
> Danny's over the moon although freaking a bit about money, typical man! We have 7 months to buy a new house and get everything, bless him he's having hot sweats thinking about it!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus hun i didnt realise u were buying a new house aswell? Ur braver than i am lol!! We have 3 big bedrooms in this house & Nobody to fill them so i pray this is my forever baby i have got loads of ideas for a nursery lol!! Just wish we had a big garden, u cant have everything i guess.
> 
> I keep getting back ache only on the left hand side its doing my nut in!!! Its not like AF back ache just annoyin & uncomfy when im sat down :growlmad:.
> 
> Im hoping to see the heartbeat next week but i know its mega early & theres a good chance i wont. At least your there again in 2 weeks to see both ur bubba's & i hope so hard that u get to see 2 lovely heartbeats how amazin :cloud9:.
> I remember when i was carrying the twins how much more my symptoms were magnified it was crazy! This time im gettin waves of nausea but luckily have only chucked up twice & thats because i hadnt eaten once & ate too much the 2nd time hahaha!! Im sooooo tempted to buy more digi's to check my levels but i know thats just psychotic of me i really do have issues hun!!
> 
> Im not suprised Danny is getting hot sweats bless his cottons, let me think of Lee's exact words when i broke it 2 him there was 2 eeerrmmm oh yeah "WHAT!!! I ONLY ORDERED 1!" hahaha if only we knew back then what it would take to just get 1 im pretty sure he'd of took 4 of the little beauties :baby::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

Don't get your hopes up too much for seeing a heartbeat that way if you do see it, it will be a massive bonus! No more testing hun, your bubba is going to stick, it has 2 little play mats cooking in my belly so he'she has to be ok!:cloud9:

Yeh I have been feeling so rough so I'm not overly surprised, sickness doesn't bother me too much its the dizzy spells that I hate and the peeing 20 thousand times per day. :wacko:

Yes we have to move, we only have 2 bedrooms as we are so close to town it costs a fortune to buy anything around here! We bought off plan and never expected to stay long then the stupid housing market crashed! Our house is biggish for 2 bed but we need a lot more room, our 2nd bedroom is currently a walk in wardrobe so we have no where for the babies :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

MinnieMone said:


> You are all such gorgeous, beautiful, strong amazing women! thank you for your advice.
> 
> I'm going to go have a long soak, start progrestone again, and then think happy thoughts damn it. You all have enough positivity to knock out my bad thoughts!!!
> 
> nothing's impossible... maybe just maybe eh... x

You need to stay positive for the little one growing in your belly, I honestly would be over the moon with your news, your levels more than doubling is fantastic news, now you just need to start believing it!xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

It just goes to show what some doctors know....Vicky was told to expect a mc, and so was I, and look at both of us now! We are both very pregnant (although, I haven't seen any bump pictures of Vicky - why is that?! :shrug: )


----------



## vickyd

Mel my camera is busted so cant take any photos....Secondly as you have probably guessed by now im a tad superstitous!!!! I cant even change my ticker for fucks sake....


----------



## msarkozi

you are almost at that mark Vicky :) This is your forever baby hun!


----------



## Megg33k

Can I just say that I miss my husband terribly? He usually work from 8-12:30 and then comes home for lunch... which tends to last longer than 30 minutes... often much longer... and then finishes his day until 5pm. Well, he has some stupid training this week and can't escape for lunches! So, I've been without him ALLLLL day! I don't even know how to cope with it! So pathetic... but I'm used to a mid-day hug! It feels like such a long day all by myself. But, only 2.5 hours left now!


----------



## vickyd

I dont know...Today im convinced i have an incompotent cervix. I have shit loads of discharge, pain down low and although i had felt movement from Sat. to last night today nada...


----------



## Megg33k

All of my mental friends who freak at the absence of movement (not calling you mental, they call themselves mental) seem to say that sugar or ice chips will get baby moving... Also drizzling water over your bump in a bath supposedly. :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Can I just say that I miss my husband terribly? He usually work from 8-12:30 and then comes home for lunch... which tends to last longer than 30 minutes... often much longer... and then finishes his day until 5pm. Well, he has some stupid training this week and can't escape for lunches! So, I've been without him ALLLLL day! I don't even know how to cope with it! So pathetic... but I'm used to a mid-day hug! It feels like such a long day all by myself. But, only 2.5 hours left now!

Aww Megg that's cute, I always miss Danny when he's working and he doesnt come home for lunch so can totally understand your missing your hug, at least it's not long to go now! Have a hug from me to tide you over :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Cazza, OoOOoOoO next week!!! exciting, if you have 2 of them in there i will test yours and sassys dna to make sure you arent twins on the quiet too. I have the means you know. 

Vic, dont worry poppet, you know that you are ok, so your fears are searching for new things to latch onto. Its always worth mentioning all your symptoms when you get a check up, but i reckons the only think thats incompetant round here is mone's dr.


----------



## sugarlove

Mone sorry you are going though such a worrying time.

I think the other girls have given you excellent advice. Go and chill in the bath and then watch some happy tv and eat some chocolate 

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Can I just say that I miss my husband terribly? He usually work from 8-12:30 and then comes home for lunch... which tends to last longer than 30 minutes... often much longer... and then finishes his day until 5pm. Well, he has some stupid training this week and can't escape for lunches! So, I've been without him ALLLLL day! I don't even know how to cope with it! So pathetic... but I'm used to a mid-day hug! It feels like such a long day all by myself. But, only 2.5 hours left now!
> 
> Aww Megg that's cute, I always miss Danny when he's working and he doesnt come home for lunch so can totally understand your missing your hug, at least it's not long to go now! Have a hug from me to tide you over :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Sass! Will certainly take you up on that hug!


----------



## vickyd

Me and ALex spend all day apart and get together after 9 pm! Sometimes i dont see him at all if hes got a late meeting.... Megg will you settle for a cyber hug from your mental greek friend?????
p.s i tried the sugar and all that but nothing....Im gonna call doc tomorrow, he will call me mental but ill try and get a scan for Monday anyway. I resisted getting a doppler so that i wouldnt drive myself crazy but i kinda regret that decision at the mo.


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Hi Cazza, OoOOoOoO next week!!! exciting, if you have 2 of them in there i will test yours and sassys dna to make sure you arent twins on the quiet too. I have the means you know.
> 
> Vic, dont worry poppet, you know that you are ok, so your fears are searching for new things to latch onto. Its always worth mentioning all your symptoms when you get a check up, but i reckons the only think thats incompetant round here is mone's dr.

Hahahaha i know we are quite similar me n the old sassers, not in looks but in other ways!! i think we were seperated at birth only she got all the good looking genes the bitch hahaha!! I think i had my shot at twins last year babe :cry: i think its highly unlikely i will get the chance of twinnys again. Im morw than happy with 1 healthy bubba hun i just hope he/she is ok in there!! i wish we had cctv built in so we could have a ganders :rofl: xxxx

Hows MISSION Nato catch eggy goin babe?? u still at it like rabbits? :sex: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cazza, OoOOoOoO next week!!! exciting, if you have 2 of them in there i will test yours and sassys dna to make sure you arent twins on the quiet too. I have the means you know.
> 
> Vic, dont worry poppet, you know that you are ok, so your fears are searching for new things to latch onto. Its always worth mentioning all your symptoms when you get a check up, but i reckons the only think thats incompetant round here is mone's dr.
> 
> Hahahaha i know we are quite similar me n the old sassers, not in looks but in other ways!! i think we were seperated at birth only she got all the good looking genes the bitch hahaha!! I think i had my shot at twins last year babe :cry: i think its highly unlikely i will get the chance of twinnys again. Im morw than happy with 1 healthy bubba hun i just hope he/she is ok in there!! i wish we had cctv built in so we could have a ganders :rofl: xxxx
> 
> Hows MISSION Nato catch eggy goin babe?? u still at it like rabbits? :sex: xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Give over hunny your stunning, we totally are alike though and how amazing would it be if it was twins! I would be straight in my car to come and see you :hugs:

Danny said today he wished we had a scanning machine at home so he could scan me everyday, he's such a little cutie!xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Right I'm off to snuggle in bed now as I missed my nap today and I'm knackered!

Just had a decaf coffe with a sliced beef tomatoe, yummy! Only a pregnant lady could get away with that! Night night gorgeous girls.xxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cazza, OoOOoOoO next week!!! exciting, if you have 2 of them in there i will test yours and sassys dna to make sure you arent twins on the quiet too. I have the means you know.
> 
> Vic, dont worry poppet, you know that you are ok, so your fears are searching for new things to latch onto. Its always worth mentioning all your symptoms when you get a check up, but i reckons the only think thats incompetant round here is mone's dr.
> 
> Hahahaha i know we are quite similar me n the old sassers, not in looks but in other ways!! i think we were seperated at birth only she got all the good looking genes the bitch hahaha!! I think i had my shot at twins last year babe :cry: i think its highly unlikely i will get the chance of twinnys again. Im morw than happy with 1 healthy bubba hun i just hope he/she is ok in there!! i wish we had cctv built in so we could have a ganders :rofl: xxxx
> 
> Hows MISSION Nato catch eggy goin babe?? u still at it like rabbits? :sex: xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Give over hunny your stunning, we totally are alike though and how amazing would it be if it was twins! I would be straight in my car to come and see you :hugs:
> 
> Danny said today he wished we had a scanning machine at home so he could scan me everyday, he's such a little cutie!xxxClick to expand...

Awwww i know it would be amazing we would so definetely have to meet it it would be very strange for us to have twinnys in common aswel sass!! & no im not stunnin hello miss legs up to my chin & silky shiny blonde hair woman!!! Ur gorgeous sassers im a bloody stumpy short arse & set to get stumpyer with pregnancy :rofl:
i do think once we've all had our bubba's we should arrange a meet up disco diva meet up it would be ace!!! :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cazza, OoOOoOoO next week!!! exciting, if you have 2 of them in there i will test yours and sassys dna to make sure you arent twins on the quiet too. I have the means you know.
> 
> Vic, dont worry poppet, you know that you are ok, so your fears are searching for new things to latch onto. Its always worth mentioning all your symptoms when you get a check up, but i reckons the only think thats incompetant round here is mone's dr.
> 
> Hahahaha i know we are quite similar me n the old sassers, not in looks but in other ways!! i think we were seperated at birth only she got all the good looking genes the bitch hahaha!! I think i had my shot at twins last year babe :cry: i think its highly unlikely i will get the chance of twinnys again. Im morw than happy with 1 healthy bubba hun i just hope he/she is ok in there!! i wish we had cctv built in so we could have a ganders :rofl: xxxx
> 
> Hows MISSION Nato catch eggy goin babe?? u still at it like rabbits? :sex: xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Give over hunny your stunning, we totally are alike though and how amazing would it be if it was twins! I would be straight in my car to come and see you :hugs:
> 
> Danny said today he wished we had a scanning machine at home so he could scan me everyday, he's such a little cutie!xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww i know it would be amazing we would so definetely have to meet it it would be very strange for us to have twinnys in common aswel sass!! & no im not stunnin hello miss legs up to my chin & silky shiny blonde hair woman!!! Ur gorgeous sassers im a bloody stumpy short arse & set to get stumpyer with pregnancy :rofl:
> i do think once we've all had our bubba's we should arrange a meet up disco diva meet up it would be ace!!! :happydance: xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Well I think your totally gorgeous and so glam looking, all good things come in small packages right??:hugs:

Defo a UK disco meet would be a must, one the other's can join us of course that would be amazing.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

A disco meet what a fab idea we should do a disco derail tour the UK, America, Canada, Norway, Greece I think that covers us all doesnt it sorry if I missed any places.

Caz and Sassy it has to be said you are both stunners!!

Sassy have a good sleep sweet dreams :sleep: night night xx


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> I dont know...Today im convinced i have an incompotent cervix. I have shit loads of discharge, pain down low and although i had felt movement from Sat. to last night today nada...

only the doctor can diagnose you with that hun, so quit worrying! I asked my mom if there was any signs to watch for in case I needed to be stitched up as well, and she said there was none at all. That only the doctor knew, and once they find it, it's an immediate thing they send you for to have done. 

Try not to worry about the movements. I am only starting to feel it, and generally only around certain times of the day. Most people don't actually feel it until 20-24 weeks the doctor said (same with my pregnant friends - they all felt it around this time as well). I am sure you are going to start feeling her kicking you more often in the weeks to come. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

So weird you're having worries about your cervix vicky. I am completely paranoid as my mum had a second trimester miscarriage and had to have the stitch to carry all her other children to term.

I've mentioned this to my midwife and they're just like "oh well it's not hereditory" and won't do anything about it. From what I've read you just have to wait until it's too late?!? My cervix has also felt very strange since my D&C in May. It has like skin hanging at the end of it which I'm not sure is normal and it's so high (i've only checked it maybe once a fortnight since getting pregnant) I feel like it's too short. I think about it every day.

I'm hoping when I have my midwife appointment on 4th Nov (which coincidentally was my first due date) I can convince her to examine me and see if it looks right. 

I'm just annoyed they can do a simple examination and/or ultrasound for me but they won't because they think i'm overreacting!!


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - I was sent to the gyno as well just to make sure that I wouldn't have the same problems my mom had (she was stitched at 3 months with my brother, and 5 months with me), but they said it's not hereditary at all, and the gyno was just requesting that my cervix be measured to make sure I wouldn't have any difficulties. But he said even with my history of a mc, there was no concern for him at all with my history that I would have any issues. Basically, they are supposed to be checking at your prenatal appointments, and if they find risk then they will send you straight for surgery to have the stitch put in place.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I'm gonna make a bit fuss about it at my midwife appointment then and hope they examine me and check it out. Apart from the obvious worries in pregnancy which have luckily calmed down a lot now i've had my scan and 13 weeks, this is SUCH a concern for me.


----------



## msarkozi

let them know your mom's history if they don't already know it, and tell them you want your cervix to be checked


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Me and ALex spend all day apart and get together after 9 pm! Sometimes i dont see him at all if hes got a late meeting.... Megg will you settle for a cyber hug from your mental greek friend?????
> p.s i tried the sugar and all that but nothing....Im gonna call doc tomorrow, he will call me mental but ill try and get a scan for Monday anyway. I resisted getting a doppler so that i wouldnt drive myself crazy but i kinda regret that decision at the mo.

I certainly will take a cyber hug from my mental greek friend! :)

Hmm... I'm sure all is well, but better to be checked than not! :hugs: Plus, another scan is another chance to see your perfect little bubs!


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, I am soooooo happy and excited for you and your Sassybeans. :) Congrats girlie and enjoy it! :hugs:

Cazz, good luck when you have your first scan coming up! I'm excited for you! And good job resisting the urge to POAS. :hugs:

Megg, aww, that's sweet you missed your DH today, it made me feel guilty as when I get home I'm always excited I have an hour of alone time (which really turns into eating and BnB time) before hubby gets home and sometimes I even ignore him for a bit if I'm still not chilled out from work. :blush: 

Vicky, I wouldn't worry girlie, I think your brain is busy looking for things to worry about needlessly....I do the same thing so I know how it is! :hugs:

Cesca, same to you, as you said you passed one milestone with your scan so now you've found something else to worry about...I think it's just in the nature of all of us TTC and pregnant after a loss-ers....but as it's not genetic I wouldn't worry! That being said, I think you should definitely address your fear to your midwife and get checked out just so you don't have to worry about it anymore!

Mone, you are well and truly pregnant :) and I will reiterate what the other girls said just for good measure; your doctor sounds like a dimwit and your levels are good! :hugs: 

Lucy, I'm praying for your little bean and for your miracle. Thinking of you and sending loads and loads of good thoughts your way. :hugs:



yogi77 said:


> I am so confused about the RH factor, and I am RH-. Maybe someone on here knows about it and can fill me in?
> 
> Allie we are on same CD today! Good luck with your CBFM, soy, vitamins etc.!! You are armed and ready! I'm waiting a couple more days before peeing on my OPK's.

Yogi, I'm also RH-. Like you, they gave me the Rhogam shot in the hospital while I was having my miscarriage, even though I was only just over 5 weeks. They said it was probably not necessary at that stage but gave it to me as a precaution....and I didn't know I was O- negative either until that day in hospital. Like Vicks said it won't cause the first miscarriage but I definitely am going to to worry about it when I'm pregnant again in case I bleed or something. Boo. 

Yay, we're CD buddies! :friends: Thanks for the good luck, I hope this is both of our cycles for BFPs!


----------



## heart tree

This whole working business is for the birds. How am I supposed to keep up with you all when I have clients calling me? I need to get a full time job as a B&Ber. 

Twins and Rh and dumb doctors oh my! We have a lot to deal with in this disco thread. My heart sings for Sassy double bean deluxe today. It also sits in wonder and worry with Lucy and Mone. I wish our disco ball was a crystal ball. Way little mirror on it showed each of our futures. Alas we are stuck in the unknown each and every one of us. If I have to be here, I'm glad it is with all of you. 

Got a positive Opk today. Both a smiley and an IC. Too bad my cbfm is still showing a low reading. What's up with that? I want to track my ov even though we're waiting until next cycle. I wish my cbfm was being reliable. When does this get easy?


----------



## Jaymes

Hi guys. My due date is supposed to be 10.21.10, so I am getting very anxious. I've had a lot of headaches and my hip is Killing me.

For the most part I am doing pretty well. I miss this group a lot! I have another scan on the 9th that I've been reluctant to say anything about. No, we are not going to find out the gender, but I have a feeling I am going to peek and make my own guesses as will DH when they look at the baby's bits...

Good luck Lucy, I wish that they had given me more time as well as a scan before my D&C. I still think "what if" almost every day! You are in my prayers. :hugs:

Sassy... Ahhhh! :D

To all of you other ladies, I still read every day, I just haven't been as quick to respond as before. I feel somewhat out of place now, but I still care and am here with you every step of the way :hug:

Jaymes


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes, I miss you girl!!! I can't wait for you to have your scan, and if you post us another picture of it, I am totally going to see if I can tell what the gender is as well, lol! I am kinda guessing boy though by your fantastic bump you have :)


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Don't hesitate to talk about stuff, Jaymie! I miss having you here! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

It's nice to hear from you, Jaymes. Your anxiety with your impending due date is totally to be expected. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Ok so running a bit behind this morning so will catch up on the thread in a bit, just had to share this though. Well i POAS again this morning with FMI and i got this:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005.jpg

Which doesnt show it very well because of the flash so i invereted it:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0005-1.jpg

Its a faint line but in real life i can see its a line and i am normally crap at spotting faint lines! Will do another one tomorrow and then a FRER or something on Friday so i am not classing this as my :bfp: just a very good sign!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo congrats, looks lovely and positive to me! Brilliant start, can't wait to see tomorrow and Fridays tests.xxx


----------



## Sparkly

:yipee: Raz that's a :bfp: girl :happydance:

congrats x


----------



## Razcox

Thanks girls! I have posted it all over my threads and feel a mix of excitment and terror over it!!! I think i will believe it more when the line is darker or when i do my digi and get it in black and white . . .


----------



## Sparkly

Jaymes - good to see you hun, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Hearty - I have the same troubles keeping up with all these lovely ladies. I usually have a pos opk the day before my CBFM flicks to peak...and it has been known for mine to jump from low to peak.

Mone - I agree with the others chick, your doc is an arse, keep positive hun, you baby needs you to.

Cazz and Sass - FFS sake your both gorgeous!!!! and cazz I defo think you are having twins too, in fact i'm more convinced of it everyday, your tests have been sooo dark, so early....it's a good sign :D

Lucy - I'm keeping you and your baby in my prayers, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hun :hugs:

Vic - let us know how you get on after you've called your doc chicka

Sorry if I've missed anyone x


----------



## sugarlove

Congrats Razcox. That's a BFP if ever I saw one. I can even see it clearly on my iPhone 
X


----------



## Dazed

I just wanted to say CONGRATS Sassy!!!
As for me, still NTNP but its driving me CRAZY. Can't wait until next month to officially start again. First I just have to get my health in check, but it will be better for me in the long run!!
Been lurking alot and see lots of great news on here. Sorry I can't contribute much, but I feel I give support in spirit! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Right ok so managed to catch up over lunch and read all the chatter, you ladies are so busy of an evening!

Minnie - I would be happy with those numbers, they are doubling and going in the right direction. Dont let that ass hole of a doctor upset you xxx

Vicky - You are such a natural worrier i think you are always going to have to have something to stress over but try to relax. xxx :hugs:

Cesca - Another worrier (i am sure i am going to be just as bad!) good luck with the midwife and i hope they can help you relax a bit x

Cazza - Good luck at your scan comming up hope you get to see the HB and of course a lovely healthy bean in there xxx


----------



## Allie84

That's a BFP Raz!!!! :D Congrats!!!!!! I can't wait for you to do a FRER!


----------



## babywanted73

Congrats Raz.

Sorry I just cant keep up with this thread. I have the flu. I think my son brought it home..ugh


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats Raz!!!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Raz


----------



## Megg33k

Raz - That is NOT faint... I adjusted the lighting on the pic (just simple auto color correction) and got THIS! That is a BFP!!!
 



Attached Files:







raz_color.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## heart tree

Razzers I definitely see that pink line babes!!! Can't wait to see the frer tomorrow!! Congrats!!!!

Sparkly thanks for the cbfm/Opk support ni got another low on my cbfm this morning. Strange. I did 3 opks at different times and there is no doubt that they were all positive. 

Dazed good to see you. Hope you het your BFP this cycle. If not next cycle will be your month. 

Shannon I hope you feel better soon! Flu season is upon us. Blah.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks Megg! I am still in the not quite believing it stage and i think this will prob carry on until i get to see bubs on an early scan, either then or when i am the size of a whale!! :rofl: If the lines get darker though i will be brave and put a ticker up friday . . .

Heart - I didnt do OPKs at the same time as the CBFM but this month it did a funny jump from low to peak. Was all a bit odd but the temps showed that the CBFM was right as they went up the day after the peak. Its all very confusing!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Hearty. I'm actually on here every day (multiple times a day!). I must say that I am very sorry you are having to go through all of this and I hope that things turn around for you in the form of a BFP soon.


----------



## Megg33k

I have pre-op physical, a full CBC, instructions about my meds, and my first Lupron injection today... I go at 1pm. This isn't anything exciting though... Just normal, boring stuff. Come on Monday!


----------



## msarkozi

good luck with all the boring stuff today Megg :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Mel! LOL


----------



## yogi77

:hugs: Congrats Raz, nice lines!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Im holding my breath Razzers, but hurry up and do a frer cos im turning blue (not pink, like your line) - looks like congrats are in order - wooo HOO

Hi Jaymes, come back to us. . Its like being in a gang, once you are a member, you arent allowed to leave. Hope the baby gives you a flash - and due dates are such an anxious time, mine and Lucy's passed at the beginning of the month, i was in a right mess, hope the scan helps take some of the grief away - hugs

Hi Dazed, good luck with the recommencement of ttc!

is recommencement a real word. 

I have a new flatmate. Now the flat is all shiny and new, i had to go and spoil it by letting a room cos i think im about to lose my job and i have all my course fees to pay. She's a real american, from San Francisco california. I took her on cos hearty is from there too. 

Im on CD13 and my temps are giving me some jip - i think they are saying ive already ovd but not detected yet. Im all bd'd out and not sure i can keep it up much longer.


----------



## Megg33k

It'll probably end up putting O at CD13, Nato.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks, thats what i thought too megg. I have put some temps in and played round with it, and think it will be CD13 - although todays temp mightve been a weirdy.


----------



## Razcox

Sorry i am a bit crap at looking at other peoples charts :blush: But really hoping this is going to be a great cycle for everyone :thumbup:

Megg - Good luck with all the boring stuff today and then onto the more exciting things xx

Right so i have a plan girls, fire is lit, tea is on and DH will have a cuppa in his hand on stepping through the door. When he is thinking 'Wow my wife is the greatest' after tea i'll ask him to take me to ASDA so i can buy a better test to pee in in the morning. There is no way i can wait for friday!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - Hard to say, but it looks good so far! :thumbup:

Raz - Great plan!


----------



## NatoPMT

hows your pile of meds looking megg, any smaller? 

raz, i want you to get 2 tests and do one now. I am so impatient. and i am also so excited. dont listen to me.


----------



## msarkozi

no no, listen to Nato!!! lol! do one now!!!! :)


----------



## yogi77

ya, do it now


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh Raz do it do it do it!xxxxx


----------



## Allie84

:test: :test: :) Nothing like a little bit of bullying, Raz! ;)

Nato I had to lol at your being BDed out...we did the SMEP last month and I felt the same....but I didn't ov until CD34! I was soooo sick of :sex: FX you caught it this month!!

Hearty, sorry your CBFM is giving you a hard time. Hmmm. Should I be OPKing it as well? You'd think the CBFM would be super reliable considering how pricey they become.


----------



## NatoPMT

we are a bad influence. Raz should be waiting until test day (don't listen to me.. do a test, do a test)


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> :test: :test: :) Nothing like a little bit of bullying, Raz! ;)
> 
> Nato I had to lol at your being BDed out...we did the SMEP last month and I felt the same....but I didn't ov until CD34! I was soooo sick of :sex: FX you caught it this month!!
> 
> Hearty, sorry your CBFM is giving you a hard time. Hmmm. Should I be OPKing it as well? You'd think the CBFM would be super reliable considering how pricey they become.

bloody hell, I have no staying power and i think I've ovd a day earlier than normal. You are my bd icon.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey lovely ladies,

Megg hope all the boring stuff has gone well or will go well sorry cant get my head round time difference today so dont if you've already had all done or about to.

Raz so exicted for you can't wait for you to do another test whether it be tonight or tomorrow or both. Oh and great plan.

Nato I'm not good with charts but I hope this is your month.

Shannon sorry you've got the flu I've been really poorly this week and theres nothing worse.

Dazed hope you get your BFP very very soon.

Hey Jaymes good to see you we miss you so its lovely to see you back with us its were you belong.

I am so pleased it is wednesday its been a very long week for me so far. I think my eyes are starting to get better but they still look hideous and are so painful and I now have an ulcer in my mouth I really am run down at the moment. Pleased that our scan is tomorrow but so so scared not sure I'll sleep much tonight and we've got an early start.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Lucy! You need to be given a break!! It's just been one thing after another. I hope tomorrow does that for you hun! I believe I should be able to find out your news before I leave tomorrow morning, but just know I am thinking of you all this time!!! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

:wohoo: raz congratssss that's how my lines started I cannot wait to see ur FRER it'll b lovely n dark with an ic like that can't wait to see it!

Lucy I have every cell in my body praying for good news tomorrow babe :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Oh ps yay for 5 weeks to me lol xxx only thirty fricken 5 left to go hahaha :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

Best of luck for tomorrow Lucy.

Really hope it all works out. :hugs:

Shannon, I feel ill too. Got a right sore throat and feel shivery as anything. Going to jump into a red hot bath and get ready for the Apprentice later on :happydance:

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## CJSG1977

:dance: Raz!!!!! BFP!!! Woop Woop. And I say :test: Too!!!!!!!! Noooooooowww LOL.

Lucy hunni I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Few more days of those higher temps Nato will look great! GL!!

Feel better Shannon!! :hugs:

Hope the boring mundane stuff is over soon Megg and your on to the FUN FUN FUN stuff!!! Woop woop. Got tingles for you.

Sorry if I've missed anyone :hug: for you guys!!

AFM symptoms the same...after 98.6 for several days my temp dipped to 98.1! I am 6DPO so hopefully it means something and isnt just that my bedroom was rather cold this morning. I have had some of THE most painful shooting pains in my right side today on and off, and last night along pelvis / cervix. Boobies arent as sore today though.... And only 6 days to my appointment!!


----------



## Razcox

sorry ladies i was shot down, no frer for me :( so it will be an IC tomorrow and Friday morning. He said if AF doesnt come then what difference does it make testing now or sat . . . Clearly this is a male thing as its lost on me! Still i know he is just trying to be protective bless him. Will crack open the digi on sat morning and use up some of the IC until then.

Lucy - Good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts


----------



## msarkozi

happy 5 weeks Cazz!! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good Luck for tomorrow Lucy, I will be thinking of you and Steve, I have everything crossed that it's good news, I hope you manage to sleep a little tonight.xxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

does he not know theres a crowd of discoers baying for a test??? Boo hiss. Get your waiting cap on Razzer

happy 5 weeks cazza - them there weeks are clocking up nicely 

Louby Loo, you've been so strong this week, you will have all our love with you tomorrow 

fingers crossed CJ, when are you going to test? 

sugar: sniffles be gone


----------



## NatoPMT

haha thats what i said too Mel 

you are stealing my thoughts, or I'm stealing yours - someone is up to no good.


----------



## msarkozi

lol, or as I like to say, great minds think alike :)


----------



## msarkozi

(and the wicked seldom differ) :haha:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy, you have indeed been so brave and strong this week. Here's hoping everything goes ok tomorrow, maybe your body being run down this week is it trying to put all its energy into the bean? Anyway whatever happens we're all here for you xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I just wanted to say to you all that whatever happens tomorrow I really appreciate the support you have given me I really couldnt make it through this whole process without all of you. I am terrified about what tomorrow will bring but I know you will all be there for me and I thank you for that from the bottom of my heart. You are truly wonderful strong inspirational women and I am lucky to know you all. I will update tomorrow when I get a chance. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

:hug: Lucy. You are in my prayers.


----------



## yogi77

Thinking about you Lucy, good luck tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Love u luce xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Wow Raz I would be dragging his ass to the store...it so is a male thing!!! Be brave waiting LOL.

I am not sure when to test...whenever I have been preggers before I have never had a bfp before AF was due so I will see how I feel. I am not having a great deal of hearburn and I ALWAYS have that when pregnant. If my symptoms improve I will maybe test Monday...but I imagine the FS mayyyyyy do a blood hcg on tuesday as precaution??? I may even test tuesday morning. I've had a temp below my cover line too!!!! Is that normal....maybe for implantation? But 6DPO seems early for implantation anyway.

Oh and someone mentioned the circles on FF temps? I know normally its due to times.... but if you tick sleep deprived you get one too. I guess that may be why my temp was so low.


----------



## babywanted73

Good Luck Lucy.
Thank you to all of you.

Sugarlove that is how this thing started for me!


----------



## vickyd

Hey chickas!
First of all Congratz RAZ!!!!!!!!

Luce i really hope you get some good news tomorrow hun, we all will be mentally holding your hand throughout the scan!

I had a very long day at work, i got home at 9pm so totally dizzy with fatigue....I called doc this morning and he told me to stop by the hospital at 8 am before his appointments so he can give me a quick scan. I was very appreciative of the fact that he didnt make me feel like a looney for worrying.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> hows your pile of meds looking megg, any smaller?
> 
> raz, i want you to get 2 tests and do one now. I am so impatient. and i am also so excited. dont listen to me.

Not smaller yet, I'm afraid. I only just started using most of them today! LOL



LucyJ said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Megg hope all the boring stuff has gone well or will go well sorry cant get my head round time difference today so dont if you've already had all done or about to.
> 
> Raz so exicted for you can't wait for you to do another test whether it be tonight or tomorrow or both. Oh and great plan.
> 
> Nato I'm not good with charts but I hope this is your month.
> 
> Shannon sorry you've got the flu I've been really poorly this week and theres nothing worse.
> 
> Dazed hope you get your BFP very very soon.
> 
> Hey Jaymes good to see you we miss you so its lovely to see you back with us its were you belong.
> 
> I am so pleased it is wednesday its been a very long week for me so far. I think my eyes are starting to get better but they still look hideous and are so painful and I now have an ulcer in my mouth I really am run down at the moment. Pleased that our scan is tomorrow but so so scared not sure I'll sleep much tonight and we've got an early start.

It is done now! I don't know if it was when you posted or not... I didn't check the time stamp! We're 6 hours behind you!

I'm so sorry you're still feeling so rough. I really hope you can catch a break soon, love!



cazza22 said:


> Oh ps yay for 5 weeks to me lol xxx only thirty fricken 5 left to go hahaha :rofl:

Happy 5 Weeks! :yipee:



CJSG1977 said:


> :dance: Raz!!!!! BFP!!! Woop Woop. And I say :test: Too!!!!!!!! Noooooooowww LOL.
> 
> Lucy hunni I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Few more days of those higher temps Nato will look great! GL!!
> 
> Feel better Shannon!! :hugs:
> 
> Hope the boring mundane stuff is over soon Megg and your on to the FUN FUN FUN stuff!!! Woop woop. Got tingles for you.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone :hug: for you guys!!
> 
> AFM symptoms the same...after 98.6 for several days my temp dipped to 98.1! I am 6DPO so hopefully it means something and isnt just that my bedroom was rather cold this morning. I have had some of THE most painful shooting pains in my right side today on and off, and last night along pelvis / cervix. Boobies arent as sore today though.... And only 6 days to my appointment!!

Thank you! :hugs: Hope those 6 days pass quickly so you can know something for sure! :thumbup:



Razcox said:


> sorry ladies i was shot down, no frer for me :( so it will be an IC tomorrow and Friday morning. He said if AF doesnt come then what difference does it make testing now or sat . . . Clearly this is a male thing as its lost on me! Still i know he is just trying to be protective bless him. Will crack open the digi on sat morning and use up some of the IC until then.
> 
> Lucy - Good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts

:hissy: FINE!

I'm sure it'll be good news, whenever you test! :hugs:



LucyJ said:


> I just wanted to say to you all that whatever happens tomorrow I really appreciate the support you have given me I really couldnt make it through this whole process without all of you. I am terrified about what tomorrow will bring but I know you will all be there for me and I thank you for that from the bottom of my heart. You are truly wonderful strong inspirational women and I am lucky to know you all. I will update tomorrow when I get a chance. :hugs:

Thinking of you, babe! Lots of love to you and your OH! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Hey chickas!
> First of all Congratz RAZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Luce i really hope you get some good news tomorrow hun, we all will be mentally holding your hand throughout the scan!
> 
> I had a very long day at work, i got home at 9pm so totally dizzy with fatigue....I called doc this morning and he told me to stop by the hospital at 8 am before his appointments so he can give me a quick scan. I was very appreciative of the fact that he didnt make me feel like a looney for worrying.

So happy you're getting your scan, missy! Fantastic! :hugs:


AFM... OMG @ my calendar!!!

Started Lupron & steroid today. Stop BCP after Sunday. Baseline E2 on Oct 28. Stimming starts on Nov 2!

Full Calendar:

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1252/5099991783_fe930b36ef_b.jpg


----------



## Allie84

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Vicky!

Lucy, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I am praying for a miracle for you, Steve and your bean. I hope you get some sleep tonight, you are a wonderful, strong woman. :hugs:

Happy 5 weeks Cazz!


----------



## Allie84

Oh my, Megg! It's a good thing you made that calender to keep track of eveything. Good luck! I hope everything goes well with your surgery next week.


----------



## cazza22

Meggles that calender WOW!!!! Ur soooo organised woman. I'd be a wreck organisational skills does not come under my vocabulary lol xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy - I'm saying a special prayer for you, Steve and little beany tonight :hugs: x

Raz.........Get thee to boots me dearie....stock up on the frer, there's a whole disco full of us chicks here gagging to see those lovely 2 pink lines :D

Megg - omg @ your calendar....who knew???

vic - I'm sure your scan will be great hun :hugs:

Cazz - 5 weeks chick, with such dark lines :baby::baby: (just sayin'!!!!) :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Oh my, Megg! It's a good thing you made that calender to keep track of eveything. Good luck! I hope everything goes well with your surgery next week.




cazza22 said:


> Meggles that calender WOW!!!! Ur soooo organised woman. I'd be a wreck organisational skills does not come under my vocabulary lol xxxx




Sparkly said:


> Lucy - I'm saying a special prayer for you, Steve and little beany tonight :hugs: x
> 
> Raz.........Get thee to boots me dearie....stock up on the frer, there's a whole disco full of us chicks here gagging to see those lovely 2 pink lines :D
> 
> Megg - omg @ your calendar....who knew???
> 
> vic - I'm sure your scan will be great hun :hugs:
> 
> Cazz - 5 weeks chick, with such dark lines :baby::baby: (just sayin'!!!!) :flower:

LOL @ you all! First... They did GIVE me a calendar much like that one! All I did was pretty well copy it from my paper version and typed it in (changing some of the colors for prettier/less confusing) for Google documents so I can always have a copy available online if I need it for travelling or if I need to edit it.


----------



## Allie84

That's still well above my level of computer savviness!! I don't even know what Google documents is. :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy I am hoping and praying that all is well with you tomorrow. We're here no matter what happens. I know how scared you are feeling right now. I wish I could take that fear away. You are a strong woman and will get through this. We'll help you. 

Vicky I'm glad you are getting a scan too. I know you are fast approaching the 22 week mark and are anxious. I hope the big bean is ok. 

Razzers I can't believe you are going to torture us. This really is more horrific than any horror movie! We may end up turning into murderous lunatics if we have to wait for a frer. 

Megg holy calendar! Do you have time to sleep and eat?

Allie I'm a freak when it comes to ov. You shouldn't have to do opks with the cbfm but I can't break the habit. And holy BD to you! SMEP for as long as you did is insane. There is no way Tim and I would last. 

Nato it does look like you ov'd early. I hope you caught it. 

CJ I hope you caught it too. Good luck at your appointment. 

AFM my mom and two brothers are coming to visit tomorrow. I live 3000 miles away from my mother and usually only see her once or twice a year. I can't wait to see her. Not sure how much I'll be on the site but I'll definitely pop in from time to time.


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - Nope! No time for sleeping or eating! :haha: Enjoy your family! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Can I join in please girls sorry I havent read all the thread way to many pages :lol: xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Dawny you haven't read through all 568 pages of this thread? It should only take you a year LOL! Of course you can join. You are B&B elite afterall!


----------



## dawny690

heart tree said:


> Dawny you haven't read through all 568 pages of this thread? It should only take you a year LOL! Of course you can join. You are B&B elite afterall!

* No affraid not havent got a year free  I would go   and thanks for the welcome your blinkie's are gorgeous  xxxx*


----------



## msarkozi

welcome Dawny! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks Melissa x*


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, Dawn! I'm glad to have you!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Megg babe xx


----------



## babywanted73

Welcome Dawny

Amanda have fun with the family.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Dawny, welcome! :wave:

Hearty, oh that sounds wonderful; have a great time with your family! :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! I do love my morning catch up with you lot and a cuppa (decaf now).

Vicky - Good luck at the scan today i am sure everything is going to be fine. Oh and get some piccys so we can see bubs xxx

Lucy - Will be sending you a bizzillion cycber hugs today for your scan no matter what happens xxxxx

CJS - Sending lots of :dust: your way and hoping you get a :bfp: soon so i dont have to go it alone in the scary world of 1st tri. I had a dip at 4DPO which was the first hint this was going to be a good cycle as i had the same dip at the same time with my last :bfp:

Megg - Wow thats one full calander! You are going to be a very busy bunnie the next few weeks!

AFM - Did another IC and the line was darker and thicker which is great news and i am now classing it as my :bfp: :happydance:

Here it is:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004.jpg

And inverted:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/DSC_0004-1.jpg

My temps are nice and stable at 37.08 so just got to wait and see what happend now. If all is going well next week i will ring the doctors and sort out my early scan.


----------



## NatoPMT

Just popped in to send my love to Luce, she's an hour off the scan uk time - thinking of you bebe xxx

Hi Dawny, i am standing up straight and not slouching in the presence of elite - welcome to the disco corner. You have to dance dance dance as you post. Them's the rules.


----------



## NatoPMT

fuck!!!!!! 

Raz, congratulations 

BFFFFPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 



:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Razcox

Thanks Nato! DH still doesnt know . . . He wants to wait until sat to test well he can bloody well wait until sat then cant he!! :rofl:

BTW - How are things with you?


----------



## NatoPMT

your oh is a mentaller. wont get you frer's, wont look at ics

well we _know_

Im all good, think im 2dpo but FF not playing and my temps stayed the same as yesterday, so panicking im not oving this month - all depends on tomorrows temp. The whole temping thing has just given me something else to panic about. 

if i have oved, its my month too <nods>

gotta go to work, have a good day y'all x


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls!

I decided to skip the scan...I thought i felt something last night and to be honest Alex sat me down and sort of set me straight. He said that we have another 20 weeks of this, am i gonna rush to get a scan everytime i dont feel bubs move? The doc said that its too early for everyday movement right? So i decided to try and be less mental, after all in 2 weeks its the dreaded 22 week US which is my greatest fear but will be the decider.... Arent you all proud of me????

Luce hun thinking of you and hoping for some great results!!

Nato this is your month! dont start testing at 5dpo though ok?? 

Hearty enjoy your time with mum, wow i cant beleive you only see her a couple times a year! That is totally unheard of in Greek Culture! When i lived in the UK i still saw my mom once a month lol!!! She would freak otherwise!


----------



## Sparkly

vic :hugs:  << See that?? That's my very proud of you face xxx

Loving the darker line Raz...you are sooo up the duff :happydance:

Nato It IS your time hun x

Lucy thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Vicky I'm really proud of you, and also of Alex for sitting you down and telling you straight how he's feeling. I'm sure everything will be fine in two weeks and then you can relax.

Raz - OMG BFP!!! YAY Welcome!

Welcome dawny.

Good luck today lucy xxx

Have a good time with your mum hearty. I see my mum every couple of months since I moved here and it's so difficult. I miss her loads! Don't know what i'll do once the baby is here.


----------



## MinnieMone

Raz - that is so a BFP, congratulations hun, what dpo are you, that's pretty dark for so early!

Dawny, welcome to the thread, BB Elite, blimey, feel like we're in the presence of royalty!

Lucy - I've been thinking of you since I woke up, praying that all will be well. Big hug.

Megg - Holy Moly, I thought all my steroids, aspirin, prenatals, progresterone blah blah was confusing.... you are one organised lady!

Hearty - oooh I love family visits, enjoy sweetie.

Vicky - I think you have done the right thing re the scan, you have to trust your own instincts. I wouldn't get a doppler for exactly the same reason, I know I would have the thing permanently strapped to me panicing if I didn't hear anything. BTW my specialist told me not to get my bloods done again (and the reason I didn't get them done between 72 hours is because my bloody stupid doctor only thought I had to have them done once!) grrrr. My specialist said he doesn't take a lot of stock by them, but he said I shouldn't worry. As all you lovely ladies did!

I'm sitting here now waiting for the nurse to arrive to administer my IV intralipids, I am shitting myself. It takes 2 1/2 hours and then she has to sit with me for an hour in case I go into anaphalatic shock.... I'm going to just think good thoughts though and imagine it bopping on the nose all those nasty killer cells, and baby bean snuggling in for the duration. It's got to work this time.

Nato - even if you did ov early, the beauty of SMEP is that you should have caught it with one of the 'sesh's'.... everything crossed this is your month.

Have a good day everyone, catch up later x


----------



## vickyd

Mone sounds like a scary procedure...The things we go through eh???

Thanks guys for making me feel good about my decision, i just think i have to relax a bit...try and remember how i was the first time around or else these 20 weeks will never pass. Hearty you are right that the fact that my 22 week scan is around the corner is making me a bundle of nerves! I have recurrent flashbacks from that day that i find very difficult to deal with...


----------



## NatoPMT

Well done Vickers, you are a tower of zen inner peace. Really glad you felt the movement though, nothing like a flutter and a good talking to to bring you in off the ledge. <proudface>

Have a lovely time with your family hearty 

Mone - Woo hoo a specialist has told you not to worry too (not that we aren&#8217;t specialists like) &#8211; that&#8217;s brilliant, I really hope that&#8217;s given you something to aim for now rather than the limbo you&#8217;ve been in before. I think its your time too, you are really in a very good position, arses to scary IV&#8217;s though. Hope you have a pile of Grazia&#8217;s and a remote control to hand. This is the start of it for you now. 

If I did ov yesterday, I will find out tomorrow but think its likely as my temps are going up slightly. Anyways, if I did, I defo got the timing right, I got it on -3ov, -1ov, ov and +1ov &#8211; just missed -2ov as per the SMEP

If my temps do show another rise tomorrow and I ov&#8217;d on CD13, tomorrow will be 3dpo and am due a BD tonight, and then on CD17, I don&#8217;t still have to keep bding do I? Am going to tonight as ov isn&#8217;t confirmed, but 4 dpo seems a bit hardcore. SMEP says I have to BD on 3 consec nights starting from +, so that would be 13,14,15, then miss one, then do CD17. 

CD17 should = 4dpo. 

Im exhausted. 


Luce should be out by now. I hope she's ok.


----------



## vickyd

Nato my doc had recommended to me to BD CD 18 which for me would be 2 DPO. I think that should cover all your bases really..


----------



## Razcox

Vicky - Well done you for trying to relax, i cant imagine how hard it must be for you so i am hugly proud xxx oh and Yeah for movement xxx

Mone - Ouchy about the IV, i hate needles but when needs must. I agree with Nato though this is your turn now xx

Hope lucy is ok :(


----------



## LucyJ

hey girls, 

well its bad news :cry::cry: no growth no heartbeat its another missed miscarriage :cry::cry: we are just heartbroken I cann't even explain how I feel. I managed to keep it together while we were told our options then we were put in a room to discuss things and to have some time then I just collapsed into steves arm I cant believe we are going through this again I just dont understand why why couldnt I keep my babies save? We've decided to have the erpc dont want the medical management and cant put steve through a natural miscarriage if its like it was in may and they said it could take up to 6 weeks for it to happen naturally which I cant cope with my body is giving no signs of letting go of this little one. They will send the baby (they kept refering to it as tissue but I just cant its my baby) for testing and we've got an appointment on the 1st Dec for further testing blood tests I think.

I have to pack a bag to take with me theres a chance they wont get round to me today so it will be tomorrow but we've got to be back at the hospital for half 12 today.

:cry::cry:


----------



## vickyd

Oh Luce im so very sorry......I cant beleive this has happened again ITS SO FUCKING UNFAIR!!!!!! I really hope this is the last lost angel you and Steve have to mourn.....
We are here for you honey


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fuck lucy. What an awful thing. My heart goes out to you, corny as it sounds. Glad you're opting for the ERPC - it really does help speed up the process and helps you feel normal quicker.


----------



## Razcox

Awww FUCKING HELL, so sorry hun its just not fair that such nice people are going through this. Good luck with the ERPC, i hope they can fit you in today huge :hugs: to you both xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Aww fuck it!! Lucy honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so very sorry for your loss, this stinks like shit!! I hate the way they refer to the baby as 'tissue'...morons!! good luck with the erpc honey, we're here for you and thinking of you xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh Lucy, I&#8217;m heartbroken for you. I&#8217;m so glad Steve is by your side

I&#8217;m disgusted at their terminology too, it&#8217;s absolutely your baby, and I&#8217;m just devastated for you that you have to say goodbye. I will light a candle for your angel later this evening. And one for hope. 

xx


----------



## dawny690

*Hi  girls thanks for the welcome im not royality lol Megg has more posts than me 

Lucy sorry for your loss hun  xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Lucy. I'm at a loss for words :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

oh Lucy, I am so sorry hunny!!! It isn't fair!! I was really praying for some good news for you today. I wish I could say or do something to make you feel better, but just know we are here for you sweetie!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Lucy I am so very sorry :(


----------



## cazza22

Oh no luce I am sooooo sorry huny I really am no words will help right now. 
Fuck knows why this happens, all I know Is it's heart wrenchin & too unfair for words.
My love goes out to you and steve at this horrendous time babe, u are in my thoughts chick xxxxx lov ya xxxxx Caz


----------



## CJSG1977

:cry: Lucy!! :hug: I am so sorry!!!! This fucking sucks!! I hope you will be ok darlin!!!


----------



## Razcox

Have you noticed how we all love saying the f word now we know it doesnt get blocked?!


----------



## Megg33k

Raz - Congrats, honey! :hugs:

Vick - I'm SOOOO proud of you... for real!!! That took so much courage and strength! :thumbup:

Luce - FUCK! :cry: I'm SO sorry, sweetheart! Its definitely your baby, not just some "tissue"... Don't let them make you feel badly about that! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Lucy, I am so very sorry for your lloss. 

You will get through this terrible time, you have each other for lots of hugs and love, trust that you will be ok sweetheart. I know it hurts terribly, but it will get a little easier as the days past. 

We are all here thinking of you and sending you lots of love x


----------



## babywanted73

Lucy, so sorry you have to go through this again. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello Dawny!!!!

:dance: RAZ got a wicked BFP!!!!! And your man can damn well wait while we all celebrate with you!!! Woop woop!

Nato hunni...this IS going to be your month!

Hello girlies!!! :hug:

AFM temp has gone from 98.6 to 98.1 and today was 98.24.... so I guess today is still classed as a dip? Implantation dip would only be one day??? Right?? So I guess my temp is going to stay low until af is due next thursday... :cry: Other symptoms...low back pain and for some reason my kidneys are hurting?! Bbs arent as sore...some lightheaded - ness. Very thirsty and VERY hungry all of the time.


----------



## Megg33k

Why isn't your chart showing your temps past the 18th, CJ?

AFM... Just got a call from the clinic. I have an appt @ 10am tomorrow for an "anesthesia consult." Says its pretty routine. :shrug: One more thing to do!


----------



## vickyd

Megg dont worry, they will just wanna get your history and do the heart test thing.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg dont worry, they will just wanna get your history and do the heart test thing.

Thanks! I've never had anesthesia... So, I'm more than okay with a consult! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Lucy this is such sad news today. Words are not enough to say how deeply sorry I am to hear you are going through this again. There is no sense to this. There is no fairness to it. I know it sounds all but impossible right now but I promise that you will get through this. As Mone said it takes time. You just need to focus on getting through this day, hour, and moment. Much love to you and Steve. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Lucy, I am so, so sorry. :cry: I don't even know what to say. My heart aches for you and Steve; this is just not fair. Sending all of my love your way :hug: . I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Allie84

Nato, I had a look at your chart and I also think it's CD13. Well, ov'ing early is better than late and it sounds like you BDed more than enough. FX! :dust:

CJ, I had a look at your chart as well. I don't see the dip? All of your DPO temps are the same so far? I hope your symptoms are the start of a BFP. :dust:

Raz, congrats girlie on your even darker BFP! :hugs:

Mone, good luck today. Wow, it doesn't sound like fun at all! I hope you have some stuff to do to keep your mind off of it, like Nato said some mags and a TV. :hugs:

Megg, good luck at your appt; luckily you aren't being put all the way under so the anesthesia won't be as strong. And it's nice and thorough they are offering a consult!

I'm happy as I'm still in my PJs. I'm off of work for the next SIX DAYS!!!! :dance: :dance: It's an autumn break for the schools. I've got a to-do list a mile long but at least I'm not at work.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm so sorry Lucy... I wish I could take away your pain.:hug:
Congrats on the BFP Raz!
sorry I am not around much anymore guys. After the ho bag attacked last week I decided I need a little break from TTC. We both have interviews at a company down near Oslo next week, so I think I am going to focus more on that and our possible move...

Take care girls!


----------



## yogi77

Oh Lucy I'm so sorry, I hate that this has happened to you again.:hugs: You are a strong woman though and I know that you will both get through this.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy I am so sorry:hugs: Life is so unfair... hopefully one day soon we will all get the babies we have been dreaming of.


----------



## heart tree

Raz, there is no doubt about it, that looks like a BFP to me! I can&#8217;t wait to see the free fred (frer)

Nato, I think you&#8217;ve Ov&#8217;d too. The question is when. You&#8217;ll know soon enough from your temps. I think you can stop shagging now. You must be exhausted! Temping can cause more panic, I agree. It is causing me panic and I&#8217;m not even trying this month! I&#8217;m on CD 26. I got a positive OPKs (well 3 of them) on CD 24. My temp dipped and had a slight increase today. Usually after I&#8217;ve Ov&#8217;d, it shoots up. My CBFM keeps telling me it is low. I did miss one day using it as I ran out of sticks. Of course the day I missed using it was the day I got my positive OPKs. Color me confused. I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;ve ovulated yet. I&#8217;m afraid I&#8217;m not going to. I&#8217;ve ALWAYS ovulated every cycle. Luckily I&#8217;m taking ovulation drugs next cycle so even if I don&#8217;t Ov, I know I&#8217;ll be helping it out next time. But, I just want to Ov and get this cycle over with so I can move on!!!

I&#8217;m glad you took on an SF roommate on my behalf. Will you ask her what part of SF she lived in? I can tell you if she was from the &#8220;cool&#8221; part of town!!

Vicky, good on you for not getting a scan. Only 2 more weeks today until your 22 week mark. I know you are scared. I&#8217;ve said my piece to the angels about you even if you don&#8217;t believe in them. 

Mone, I&#8217;m glad you are finally accepting you are pregnant. Go get those NK cells! 

Dawny, it&#8217;s true, we have been in the presence of greatness with Megg for quite some time now. We shall bow down to both of you. 

CJ, I think you are reading into your temps too much. Don&#8217;t. Just see what happens if you can. You are not out until the ho bag shows her face. 

Good luck tomorrow Megg!!! You&#8217;ll be just fine through all of this. I read your journal. I loved the questions you asked the doctor. I have faith you are in good hands.

Yay Allie for some time off. Enjoy babe. You deserve it!!!

Amy, good to see you. I was wondering where you were. Sounds like you decided to possibly move and leave your job. It&#8217;s great that you already have an interview. Please keep us posted even if it isn&#8217;t related to TTC.

I&#8217;m working today and then have the next several days off to spend with my family. I&#8217;m sooo excited to see my mom!!! If I can ever have a baby, I know we&#8217;ll see each other more often. I&#8217;m hoping this trip will encourage her to come visit more often. She hasn&#8217;t traveled since my step father died. She&#8217;s been afraid to travel because it would solidify that he was dead. They used to travel all the time. He died 4 years ago. It&#8217;s a big step for her. We all have to move on from our losses even if it takes 4 years.

Love you all!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Its good to see you, Amy! I was just looking for you today! Sorry the ho bag got you! :hugs: But, glad to know you're okay! Don't be such a stranger! :kiss:


----------



## yogi77

Welcome and HI to Dawny!

Raz, congrats again on your BFP! 

Nato I looked at your chart but I'm not an expert...hopefully CD 13 will turn out to be the O date.

Vicky good for you for relaxing, you have a good OH for sitting you down and setting you straight!! 

Mone I'm glad your specialist has some more sense than your silly doc!!

CJ I can't see your updated chart either!

Allie enjoy your days off woo hoo You will have plenty of time for :sex: !!!

Amy good luck at your interviews! 

Hearty enjoy your visit with your mom!

I don't really have any news except that DH and I had a talk yesterday and the whole SMEP and trying to "save up" by making sure we do it every second day, or worrying about whether or not we're doing at the right time of day (morning, afternoon??) was reallllly getting to us. We just want to do it when we WANT to do it.  It was becoming hard to do it on a schedule and it was getting into our heads. I'm not even sure I'm going to keep temping this month. It felt like a huge weight was lifted after our talk...and then we ended up having enjoyable :sex: last night. What a relief!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Raz, there is no doubt about it, that looks like a BFP to me! I cant wait to see the free fred (frer)
> 
> Nato, I think youve Ovd too. The question is when. Youll know soon enough from your temps. I think you can stop shagging now. You must be exhausted! Temping can cause more panic, I agree. It is causing me panic and Im not even trying this month! Im on CD 26. I got a positive OPKs (well 3 of them) on CD 24. My temp dipped and had a slight increase today. Usually after Ive Ovd, it shoots up. My CBFM keeps telling me it is low. I did miss one day using it as I ran out of sticks. Of course the day I missed using it was the day I got my positive OPKs. Color me confused. Im not sure Ive ovulated yet. Im afraid Im not going to. Ive ALWAYS ovulated every cycle. Luckily Im taking ovulation drugs next cycle so even if I dont Ov, I know Ill be helping it out next time. But, I just want to Ov and get this cycle over with so I can move on!!!
> 
> Im glad you took on an SF roommate on my behalf. Will you ask her what part of SF she lived in? I can tell you if she was from the cool part of town!!
> 
> Vicky, good on you for not getting a scan. Only 2 more weeks today until your 22 week mark. I know you are scared. Ive said my piece to the angels about you even if you dont believe in them.
> 
> Mone, Im glad you are finally accepting you are pregnant. Go get those NK cells!
> 
> Dawny, its true, we have been in the presence of greatness with Megg for quite some time now. We shall bow down to both of you.
> 
> CJ, I think you are reading into your temps too much. Dont. Just see what happens if you can. You are not out until the ho bag shows her face.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Megg!!! Youll be just fine through all of this. I read your journal. I loved the questions you asked the doctor. I have faith you are in good hands.
> 
> Yay Allie for some time off. Enjoy babe. You deserve it!!!
> 
> Amy, good to see you. I was wondering where you were. Sounds like you decided to possibly move and leave your job. Its great that you already have an interview. Please keep us posted even if it isnt related to TTC.
> 
> Im working today and then have the next several days off to spend with my family. Im sooo excited to see my mom!!! If I can ever have a baby, I know well see each other more often. Im hoping this trip will encourage her to come visit more often. She hasnt traveled since my step father died. Shes been afraid to travel because it would solidify that he was dead. They used to travel all the time. He died 4 years ago. Its a big step for her. We all have to move on from our losses even if it takes 4 years.
> 
> Love you all!!!

Yeah... I honestly pulled no punches. I just HAD to ask him. He didn't seem concerned... It did put me a bit at ease. I wish that I wasn't signing to say that there was no limit to what they could do... but I do know that its only in the case of life and death.

Its really sad but sweet about your mom. I'm sure this is so hard for her... but she must know that seeing you is worth it! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

That's great, April! Sounds like real progress! :thumbup:


----------



## MinnieMone

well thank god that IV is done, it was awful as my vain collapsed half way through the first saline drip and started to go into my tissues.... I'm lying there in such pain saying to the nurse is my arm supposed to be swelling like that (there was a lump about 3 inches across coming up from the candula) and she was like 'No! oh god I need to take it out'... she was then too nervous to try again (bless her she was about 70!), so she called up her team leader, a lovely little chap who zoomed round on his bike and had the needle in and the drip going again in about 10 minutes... then just had to let it do it's job for 2 and a half hours, then a last saline flush, then done! Please god let it all be worth it, my nerves can't cope.

Hearty, I am trying to believe honest, and I definitely have a bit more hope now, but until we see the hb I don't know if I can really convince myself that this time could be the one... I guess after so much disappointment I feel safer erring on the side of negativity even though I would love to be imagining all the amazing things to come... there is something that just stops me. I'm taking one day at a time, and not getting paranoid everytime my boobs stop hurting or start to cramp a bit, so for me that's a huge way forward. That's a sad story about your mom, hopefully this will be the impetus she needs to travel some more. 

Nato, forgot to say earlier, I think you can stop the shagging marathon! Did you ov day of + and day after, they say to do one more for luck then miss one day then one more, but unless you don't get a + I wouldn't have thought that was necessary, I mean if it stays in there minimum of 2 days, then it will cover all bases. If I have to ever do SMEP again then I would start day 10 not 8. I can't remember who said they carried on to CD24, but god girl your man deserves some kind of medal of men...!a

Yogi - if I had had time on my side, I think that's what I would have turned to, it is so tiring bd'ing to order and takes the spontainety out of lovemaking... as long as you have an idea when you might be ovulating then you will be on track, plus just having the weight off your shoulders with the chat will probably make everything feel more relaxed. Good for you for having the talk.

Lucy - thinking of you. 

Right I'm going to go have a lie down, and let all this good stuff in me do it's job.

Megg - it's great you have such amazing medical attention, and it all happens so quickly, I don't think you'd ever get that sort of treatment on the NHS.

x


----------



## heart tree

MinnieMone said:


> Hearty, I am trying to believe honest, and I definitely have a bit more hope now, but until we see the hb I don't know if I can really convince myself that this time could be the one... I guess after so much disappointment I feel safer erring on the side of negativity even though I would love to be imagining all the amazing things to come... there is something that just stops me. I'm taking one day at a time, and not getting paranoid everytime my boobs stop hurting or start to cramp a bit, so for me that's a huge way forward.
> 
> x

I know what you mean, it is a lot easier to set yourself up for a fall than to be super excited and then get let down. I think it is a HUGE step forward to release some of the paranoia that you've been having. Like you said, one day at a time. If I could give you a magical fast forward button, I would.

The drip sounds awful. I'm so glad you are done! How often do you have to do it? Hopefully just this once.

Allie was the girl who did SMEP until CD 34!!! She does deserve a medal!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy I'm so so so sorry, I wish I had something to say that will make you feel better but I know that's not possible. I hope all goes well with your op, I will be thinking of you and Steve, always here for you.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy, I'm so sorry. The last week must have been utterley horrendous for you . Take care of yourself :hugs:

Mone, your IV sounds vile! Sounds like you are in a more positive frame of mind though and are believing it a bit more.Good for you. This must be your turn hun! :thumbup:

Hi Dawny :hugs:

Yogi, your approach to the BD'ing sounds very sensible. I must admit I'm getting pretty sick of temping, CBFM and OPKs. Spontaneous sex has become a thing of the past for me. 

Nato, I'm fairly clueless with FF charts as you know. Still trying to figure it out, but well done on all your BDing. I'm waiting to get a high on CBFM. Didn't ov until god damn day 23 last month :growlmad: and I'm only on day 10 so got ages to wait. 

Megg hope you are feeling ok :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Just once more hearty at 8 weeks, then all being well I start to wean off the steroids at 12 weeks over a one week period, then off aspirin, then finally the progresterone I think at 20 weeks. Once the placenta takes over at 12 weeks ish then it becomes like a normal pregnancy, the NK cells can no longer attack the foetus. I would do it every day if it helped, even tho' I have never been so scared, I thought I was quite good with needles et al, but that was some scary shit when my arm started swelling.... she said in all her time she never had a collapsed vein. I gave her a big hug when she left as she was almost crying that she thought she had hurt me... bless little old english nursey nurse.


----------



## yogi77

Hahahah Allie you do need a medal...your medal will be those 2 lines on a stick one day soon!


----------



## heart tree

My girlfriend just sent this to me. I thought it might help lift people's spirits:

Because youre important to me, Im sharing this w/ you


Important Women's Health Issue: 

* Do you have feelings of inadequacy?
* Do you suffer from shyness?
* Do you sometimes wish you were more assertive?
* Do you suffer exhaustion from the day to day grind?

If you answered yes to any of these questions, ask your doctor or 
pharmacist about Margaritas.

Margaritas are the safe, natural way to feel better and more confident 
about yourself and your actions. Margaritas can help ease you out of 
your shyness and let you tell the world that you're ready and willing 
to do just about anything. You will notice the benefits of Margaritas 
almost immediately and with a regimen of regular doses you can 
overcome any obstacles that prevent you from living the life you want 
to live.

Shyness and awkwardness will be a thing of the past and you will 
discover many talents you never knew you had. Stop hiding and start 
living, with Margaritas.

Margaritas may not be right for everyone. Women who are pregnant or 
nursing should not use Margaritas. However, women who wouldn't mind 
nursing or becoming pregnant are encouraged to try it.

Side effects may include:
- Dizziness
- Nausea
- Vomiting
- Incarceration
- Erotic lustfulness
- Loss of motor control
- Loss of clothing
- Loss of money
- Loss of virginity
- Table dancing
- Headache
- Dehydration
- Dry mouth
- And a desire to sing Karaoke

WARNINGS:
* The consumption of Margaritas may make you think you are whispering 
when you are not.
* The consumption of Margaritas may cause you to tell your friends over 
and over again that you love them.
* The consumption of Margaritas may cause you to think you can sing.
* The consumption of Margaritas may make you think you can logically 
converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting.

Please share this with other women who may need Margaritas


----------



## dawny690

* that's funny xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Looks like the  is on her way went to the toilet this evening and I have some brown gunky discharge not far off light flow  about time too xxxx*


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hello Dawn, welcome to our crazy thread.xxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sassy_TTC said:


> Hello Dawn, welcome to our crazy thread.xxxxxxxx

*Thanks Hun congrats on the twins xxxx*


----------



## CJSG1977

:haha: that was funny. I needed a chuckle. Working at my friends pub and have to stay the night so wont see the husband till tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

That's funny, Hearty! Love it!

I'm sorry you had such a shit day, Mone! :hugs:

AFM... I had a shit day too! Good news first! I got my clearance to become pregnant! :haha:

Bad news is that somehow one of my test results was overlooked and I'm POSITIVE for Heterozygous MTHFR! So, I have a clotting factor issue too! Greeeeeeeeat! :(

My doc says that if I have 6 babies, she'll be really pissed if I don't give her one of them! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Wait Meggles...you need to be positive for homogeneous MTHFR to have a clotting disorder. 50% of the population are positive heterozygous MTHFR, me included. If you are heterozygous MTHFR _AND_ you have a high homocysteine level, then you may have a clotting disorder. My homocysteine was normal so I was told I didn't have a clotting disorder. As a precaution, they advised me to take extra folic acid. I'm also taking baby aspirin because I did actually have a blood clot in my first pregnancy. 

I noticed you are already taking a baby aspirin. I think you are fine. Congrats on getting the all clear!!!


----------



## dawny690

*Where do I get the sparkly blinkie from    dance dance dance xxxx*


----------



## Allie84

Dawny, someone has the code but I can't remember who? Or can I get the code from my siggy? I'll check after this.

Mone, what a shite day. I'm so sorry. :hugs: At least you're doing what's best for your bean!

Megg, that really sucks but as Hearty explained it you may not even have a clotting disorder. FX you don't. Hurray for the all clear for pregnancy! :) 

Hearty, that was a really cute joke! :) Thanks for making me smile.

Vicky, I meant to say good job for resisting the urge to scan! 2 weeks will fly by! :hugs:

Hi Yogi, Sass, and everyone. :wave: Hope you had a good day.

I made an appointment with an endocrinologist for Monday. I was looking up thyroid stuff and even though my TSH is 'normal' at 3.1, as some of you pointed out it's not ideal and even though my primary doc doesn't think it needs treatment I'm going to see what an endo says. She also may help me with this prolactin madness! I know I'm seeing an OBGYN next month but I figure I have a few days off of work so I may as well be proactive and see every doc under the sun.


----------



## Allie84

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg

<[url]https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/4664963086_15b9ccb3dc.jpg[/url] <

(without the < before the [/img]s )


----------



## dawny690

*Got it thanks hun xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I'm so proud of you for being proactive. I think it is a really good idea to take a look at the thyroid issue and prolactin. I want you to get your bean and I don't want you to have to deal with any obstacles. If a simple thyroid med can help your cycle and help you get pregnant sooner, then it is worth it in my mind. You go woman!

By the way, cute avatar. Did you change your hair color??? I thought you were blond.


----------



## heart tree

Nice work Dawny. Welcome to the Disco testers!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - i'm so proud of you for waiting for your next scan!! Alex is right, you will drive yourself crazy for the next 20 weeks if you keep worrying. Very proud of you!!! :hugs:

Hi to the rest of the girls.....I read everything earlier, but don't really remember anything I read (sorry). Hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for another weekend :)


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Wait Meggles...you need to be positive for homogeneous MTHFR to have a clotting disorder. 50% of the population are positive heterozygous MTHFR, me included. If you are heterozygous MTHFR _AND_ you have a high homocysteine level, then you may have a clotting disorder. My homocysteine was normal so I was told I didn't have a clotting disorder. As a precaution, they advised me to take extra folic acid. I'm also taking baby aspirin because I did actually have a blood clot in my first pregnancy.
> 
> I noticed you are already taking a baby aspirin. I think you are fine. Congrats on getting the all clear!!!

Ohhhh! Thank you!!! :flower: Hmmm.... I'm looking to see now if my homocysteine levels have ever been checked. I don't know that they have. Would the test literally say "homocysteine" or am I looking for another word?



Allie84 said:


> Dawny, someone has the code but I can't remember who? Or can I get the code from my siggy? I'll check after this.
> 
> Mone, what a shite day. I'm so sorry. :hugs: At least you're doing what's best for your bean!
> 
> Megg, that really sucks but as Hearty explained it you may not even have a clotting disorder. FX you don't. Hurray for the all clear for pregnancy! :)
> 
> Hearty, that was a really cute joke! :) Thanks for making me smile.
> 
> Vicky, I meant to say good job for resisting the urge to scan! 2 weeks will fly by! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Yogi, Sass, and everyone. :wave: Hope you had a good day.
> 
> I made an appointment with an endocrinologist for Monday. I was looking up thyroid stuff and even though my TSH is 'normal' at 3.1, as some of you pointed out it's not ideal and even though my primary doc doesn't think it needs treatment I'm going to see what an endo says. She also may help me with this prolactin madness! I know I'm seeing an OBGYN next month but I figure I have a few days off of work so I may as well be proactive and see every doc under the sun.

That's a good idea! :thumbup: Better to cover your bases!


----------



## heart tree

I think it is just called homocystiene. I'll look at my records. Give me two seconds


----------



## heart tree

My test was called homocysteine, plasma. 

The normal value for my test was anything under 12 umol/L


----------



## Allie84

Thanks guys! I hate taking medication, and as it's not overtly abnormal I tend to take a 'If it's not broken, don't fix it' attitude....but I would hate another miscarriage due to my inability to accept medication.

I meant to ask, to those of you who have taken soy, did it gave you spots? I have a pimple today and I never get them. I'm wondering if I can attribute it to the soy....

Oh, and hearty, I am blonde but I dye my hair ALOT...this was taken over a year ago when I was a brunette. I just wanted a cuddle picture. :)


----------



## Allie84

Hi Mel! Welcome back. How did the dentist go? Do you have any weekend plans?


----------



## heart tree

I don't remember Allie. I think is possible due to the fluctuation in your hormones. Oh god I hope that doesn't happen when I take the letrozole. 

I don't like taking mess either. I rarely take anything. I dont even drink caffeine. But if it is for a forever baby then I'm willing to make an exception. Glad you are too.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie84 said:


> Hi Mel! Welcome back. How did the dentist go? Do you have any weekend plans?

Thanks Allie! Dentist went good, but Gord has a sore mouth. He is a trooper though and went to work after we got home (I didn't though, lol). We have to go back in 2 weeks again for some more work, and then he will be as good as new. I'm happy his tooth was pulled though so he isn't in that much pain anymore! Hated seeing him like that. 

No plans for the weekend...cleaning and relaxing. There is a fall supper on Saturday put on by the church that we have tickets for, but if Gord isn't feeling up to it, we won't be going. 

Any plans for you?


----------



## Allie84

I don't drink caffeine either, hearty! It gives me heart palpitations. 

That sounds like a nice weekend, Mel. I don't have any plans yet...I'm hoping to talk Alex into going to Minneapolis for a night or something but he's more of a homebody than I am and is happy to stick around our small town.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> My test was called homocysteine, plasma.
> 
> The normal value for my test was anything under 12 umol/L

I checked through everything and its never been looked at. So, I'm going to try and get him to request it tomorrow. If not, I'll call my GP and I know she'll do the test. She's great about doing whatever I ask! :thumbup: Thanks so much for the info. It really made me feel better that it might not be a problem at all!!! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Thanks guys! I hate taking medication, and as it's not overtly abnormal I tend to take a 'If it's not broken, don't fix it' attitude....but I would hate another miscarriage due to my inability to accept medication.
> 
> I meant to ask, to those of you who have taken soy, did it gave you spots? I have a pimple today and I never get them. I'm wondering if I can attribute it to the soy....
> 
> Oh, and hearty, I am blonde but I dye my hair ALOT...this was taken over a year ago when I was a brunette. I just wanted a cuddle picture. :)

I don't remember getting spots with Soy... but I'd say its just how your hormones are being effected by it! :hugs: My better cycles do tend to come with the occasional spot, but its been both with and without Soy equally I think.



msarkozi said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mel! Welcome back. How did the dentist go? Do you have any weekend plans?
> 
> Thanks Allie! Dentist went good, but Gord has a sore mouth. He is a trooper though and went to work after we got home (I didn't though, lol). We have to go back in 2 weeks again for some more work, and then he will be as good as new. I'm happy his tooth was pulled though so he isn't in that much pain anymore! Hated seeing him like that.
> 
> No plans for the weekend...cleaning and relaxing. There is a fall supper on Saturday put on by the church that we have tickets for, but if Gord isn't feeling up to it, we won't be going.
> 
> Any plans for you?Click to expand...

Aww... Sounds like a good, relaxing weekend! :hugs: Enjoy!!!

AFM... I'm out of town all weekend... but that doesn't mean offline. However, I'll probably only be online in the evening... late evenings! So, don't worry about me if I go AWOL all day Sat and Sun and only appear at night! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Have a good weekend Megg, Allie and Mel!!

And everyone else of course!


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm 3dpo 

<proudface>

Will catch up properly later, I popped in to see if Lucy had posted

Have a good day y'all x


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!

Hearty thanks for having a word with the angels for me...Hope they can forgive this unbeliever and lend a hand anyway....
I think its great that your mom is taking this big step, im sure from now on it will be easier for her to move forward. 

Megg dont worry about the MTHFR, its very common to be heterozygous. My doc doesnt even think being homozygous is an issue lol!

Minnie, sounds so scary the whole IV thing....I so hope everything is ok this time....Hearty please speak to the angels for Minnie, you can use my wish as well...

Nato step away from the sticks....I see ya....

I dont remember the posts i read, sorry girls! 
Last night i had my dads famous bean soup, something like minestrone but without the pasta. Its very delish but has nasty side effects of really smelly gas lol!!!! Even my dog was avoiding me! Alex slept on the couch is all im gonna say!!!

So today is Friday, im really tired from a week of straining to feel beba....I wanna have a nice relaxing weekend for fucks sake! Im having my 7 best friends from school over for dinner on Saturday since Alex will be away for the weekend. I will take pictures and share with you lovely ladies! Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ha! Loving the toxic gas!!

I am so glad it's Friday, this week has gone so slow and my manager at work has been a bit...well...difficult to deal with this week. One minute she's so nice about my pregnancy and stuff, the next minute she comes and tells me to get back to my office if i'm on reception just talking to the girls whilst I'm down there going for a wee or something. I'm sick of feeling like I'm chained to my desk, I am so lonely up here!

Anyway what are everyone's plans for the weekend? It's my big sister's 30th birthday on Sunday!! So we're driving to my parents tomorrow (2nd weekend in a row of 6 hours round trips!) and having a nice meal at home then a sunday brunch with everyone. Hoping she'll have a good day!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! 

Cesca - Sounds like its been a long week cant believe your manager being such a bitch! :hugs:

Vicky - LOL at the gas!!! I once farted at night and woke my DH up because it smelt so bad LOL :rofl: hope you have a lovely weekend and get waited on hand a foot xxx

Nato - Hazarr for 3DPO! I have a good feeling about this month for you xxx

:hugs: to all and sorry if i missed you, hope everyone has a speedy friday and a great weekend xx

AFM - HORAY ITS FRIDAY!!!! Its also the day AF is due but she is not going to show *nope*. Another darker line this morning and tomorrow i get to crack open the digi and see it in black and white :happydance: DH said today the reason he doesnt want to test until tomorrow is because he is scared of getting his hopes up again because some thing always seems to go wrong. Bless him i think i forget sometimes that he lost our babys too.

Felt rough this morning so the dogs didnt get there walk (i am such a bad mummy) its now settled to heartburn which will prob stay with me most the day now. My lower back is killing me more then normal today as well which i am taking as a good sign.

ETA - Look at me being brave and getting a ticker :happydance: i have decided to celebrate the fact that i have won a battle even though the war is still ongoing as we have to enjoy the small victories.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls,

Thank you for your kind words havent caught up with all post yet. Had op yesterday but they kept me in overnight as I was in so much pain home now thank goodness so tired and bit dopey (thanks to.the painkillers). :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

LucyJ said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words havent caught up with all post yet. Had op yesterday but they kept me in overnight as I was in so much pain home now thank goodness so tired and bit dopey (thanks to.the painkillers). :hugs:

Glad you are home now Lucy, go have a good kip and let the pain killers do there work xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Anyone know where i can pick up some 75mg baby asprin today? My choices are supermarkets or boots . . . . Going to give this a go to help keep hold of bubs.


----------



## dawny690

* the  is here   about time xxxx*


----------



## vickyd

Luce hope your in less pain now hun....Take some time off to get back both your physical and emotional strength..We are here to help you through this!

Raz, in greece you can only get 75 mg in pharmacies with prescription. Since my doc wasnt convinced about the usefulness of aspirin i went ahead and got the baby aspririn which in Greece is 100 mg but in UK 80 mg. Hope this helps


----------



## Razcox

ummm well ASDA has a Pharmacy so will pop and ask there then, thanks hun. x


----------



## vickyd

Get some high dose folic acid as well


----------



## Razcox

I am on a TTC vit at the min that has folic acid in it (been taking this for ages) but i also have a bottle of just folic acid so should i take one of them as well as the TTC vit?? Not sure of the dose. Oh i have also stopped my cod liver oil tablets as i was worried about the amount of vit a in them . . .

Oh dear only 4 weeks and the worring has begun already . . . :(


----------



## vickyd

The preggo vits usually have less than 1 mg folic acid. The 4 specialists ive seen in the past 2 years all said we should be getting at least 2mg.


----------



## Razcox

Ok thanks Vicky will check the mg when i get home and might take a extra folic acid as well as my baby asprin and TTC vit. Anything i can do to help i will do, i know the doctors will be very unhelpful so i rely on you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Razcox said:


> Anyone know where i can pick up some 75mg baby asprin today? My choices are supermarkets or boots . . . . Going to give this a go to help keep hold of bubs.

I know superdrug and Asda do them, I can never find it in my Tesco's.xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Doctors unhelpful????? Now how could you say that????? Bad girl....


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Doctors unhelpful????? Now how could you say that????? Bad girl....

LOL!!! I am going to have to play hardball to get an early scan knowing my lot!


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy pleased you're home. Take care of yourself :hugs:

Girls, I have a question about robitussin. I've got a red raw sore throat and want to take something for it, but I know that a lot of medicines actually dry up cervical fluid. Am I better taking the robitussin do you think? I know if you're using it to increase cervical fluid you take it a week before ov. I'm still at least 8 days from ov. It won't do any harm to take this now will it? 

Dawny, congrats on the witch arriving and well done on inserting the disco ticker thing. I'm shite with IT and had to persuade my husband to do a ticker for me and to insert my FF chart :dohh:

Happy Friday to everyone else


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - Glad you're home and resting. Sorry you were in so much pain, sweets! :hugs:

Cesca - Happy birthday to your sister! I hope you all enjoy your weekend!

sugarlove - Nope, it won't hurt anything!

Nato - Congrats on 3dpo!!! :thumbup:

Raz - Love the ticker! Can't wait for the digi! You did win the battle, and the victory over the war is coming!

I hope everyone has an amazing weekend... I'm probably not going to be on loads today. I have the consult at 10am and then I imagine it will be very close to time to do lunch with hubby when the consult is over. Then, I really need an oil change and I need to pack (though only 2 days, so not much). I have to sort a cooler for my refrigerated meds to take. And, we're trying to leave around 5! So, you can imagine! LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi all, how are my favourite internet rabble

Vickers, i bd'ed until 2dpo as commanded by your hot dr. I have not tested yet. I am definition of self control. Ahem

I am talking to you now wearing a nose peg. Just in case that bean soup is still working. 

Sugar, it wont do your TTc any harm at all

CJ, i still havent worked out how to find your chart and stalk you, will you click my link below and friend me on FF s i can view at will please?

Allie, how are you enjoying your time off? are you doing nekkid dancing in the kitchen if not, why not.

Amy, hope things feel better very soon, i get the same when af arrives, it can really send things awry

Hearters - hope youre having a lovely time with your ma. the temping panic sets in when i am about to ov, i've started worrying my temp increase isnt enough, or i'm not oving - you might show ov tomorrow for Wednesday from your chart, although i am a chart novice 

Yogi bear, if SMEP is bothering you, are ou still going to do it? I reckons your sanity and relationship is more important, it got a bit much for us too, but last night i was thinking i will kick myself if we swerve tonight and i dont get a bfp. Im not sure how many months i can do the full smep

Hi Mone, that IV sounds horrible, well done for getting through it - glad theres only 1 more session. When i had my mc my arm swelled up as the stupid A&E nurse left the tourniquet on, it was really painful. How are you feeling now? Its just a matter of time before you get to a 'safer' point, you just need to do what you need to do to get there. I agree on the SMEP, starting at CD10 seems more manageable. I did actually ov earlier than usual this month so i can see the logic behind it. Like you though, i dont feel i have time on my side

Allie you are Ms SMEP 2010, we need a sash for that award. And a cash prize. Those drs appointments seem, er, just what the doctor ordered. "Proactive, not prolactin" is your new motto

Dawny, yeay at arrival of witch - she does have her uses occasionally. You cant leave now you have the signature. dance dance dance dance

Sassers, how the the twin beans today. 

Megg, glad the motherfucker doesnt seem likely. Good luck at the consultants. I assume you dont need luck to do the oil change though

Cesca, do you want me to come over there and kick some boss butt? What a trout. 

Raz, how's mini bean? Twit twoo at the ticker. I will be joining you for bump buddiness shortly. Get that digi done. Did you get your aspirin? I had problems with superdrug, they said i needed a prescription (even though you dont) but i found an independent chemist where i get them now. 

Luce, glad youre home safe. Sounds absolutely awful, the pain can in some ways serve a purpose and distract you from what's happening. Sounds like rest and painkillers are a good idea. And soup and nice bread.


----------



## NatoPMT

Now i am obsessing over FF and thats my new thing, i have been playing round with it and just found the search charts like mine search option on the chart gallery. 

The SMEP plan is supposed to have a 40% success rate against the usual 20-25% or whatever it is, and FF backs that up. 

Charts with the same bd pattern as mine have the following breakdown:

Ovulatory - 54%
Pregnancy - 41% !!!!
Miscarriage - 4%

Compared to for eg, charts that just have the same coverline as mine which have 31% pregnancy. 

I am becoming FF geek arent i


----------



## NatoPMT

and right, the charts where the member has bd'ed every single day from -4ov to +1ov has the same rate of pregnancy, 41%


----------



## Allie84

Nato, you're so sweet! I'll take that sash lol. No naked dancing-yet- but I have danced in my kitchen, actually! 

I haven't hide time to read the thread...and am off to get blood drawn, but wanted to send my love to Lucy today. :hugs:

I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Sparkly

Hello chickas
nato- so you're 41% up the duff really?? when will the peeing on the sticks commence? huh? 'm glad you're into FF nowadays I can properly stalk your cycle now....the FF force will tell me when you're preggie.....

Mone - Your iv sounds horrid love...keep strong x

Meg - I'm so pleased with this new doc of yours (well today anyway!!....I still haven't forgotten about the polyp/iui situation) and I feel so positive about this ivf working for you.....there are problems there, and they are finding them and dealing with them.

I get my baby aspirin from home bargains...they're cheap too, if you have one near you then check it out. I also take extra folic acid...just in case really, I take pregnacare tabs which have it in......and then *ahem*....:blush: I take another 6x 800mcg....I rattle as I walk lol.......actually I'd better not give the full list of what I take in a day, I'm more vitamins, minerals and supplements than woman!

I'm having a shit day...was up and about mega early, as my DS had an operation booked on his leg today and we had to be at the hospital at 8am....cue the hospital calling at 7.30am to cancel until tomorrow :( and I'm feeling very hormonal, having ovary pains....I can't wait until I ovulate...it needs to wait until after the weekend though....as I am too busy, tired and grumpy to BD!!lol!

I need chocolate.........


----------



## NatoPMT

Me too Allie, I've been throwing some shapes. I just had to sit down cos i got out of breath. I was going grime, London stylee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJsVDH-3b3Y&ob=av2n

Thats for the americans. 

Sparkly, boo hiss at the hospital, whats he having done to his leg? Hope your timing matches up. I hate it when outside influences start interfering, espec when they involved poor oh being in pain.

yes yes, i'm already 41% pregnant. wooo watch me go


----------



## Megg33k

Love that you're becoming a FF geek, Nato! I used to be like that when I had a paid membership! Plus, add the MC charts in with the pregnancy charts, because there NO WAY that you can tell a MC vs a healthy pregnancy via temps... So, its shit they even include that stat!

AFM... Consultation went fine. Apparently each independent center has their own rules and guidelines that can be set to whatever the want, and I technically fall outside of the "approved" BMI of the patients they generally take (didn't tell me the cut off though)... So, they had to ensure that my airways were okay! :roll: Shockingly... I'm FINE! :shock: He was a dick too. "*explains why had to check* So, THAT is why we had to go to all this trouble. But, I suppose I'll approve you for treatment because everything seems okay." Yeah, I'm overweight but healthy? Oh no! The world has gone off kilter! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Hello chickas
> nato- so you're 41% up the duff really?? when will the peeing on the sticks commence? huh? 'm glad you're into FF nowadays I can properly stalk your cycle now....the FF force will tell me when you're preggie.....
> 
> Mone - Your iv sounds horrid love...keep strong x
> 
> Meg - I'm so pleased with this new doc of yours (well today anyway!!....I still haven't forgotten about the polyp/iui situation) and I feel so positive about this ivf working for you.....there are problems there, and they are finding them and dealing with them.
> 
> I get my baby aspirin from home bargains...they're cheap too, if you have one near you then check it out. I also take extra folic acid...just in case really, I take pregnacare tabs which have it in......and then *ahem*....:blush: I take another 6x 800mcg....I rattle as I walk lol.......actually I'd better not give the full list of what I take in a day, I'm more vitamins, minerals and supplements than woman!
> 
> I'm having a shit day...was up and about mega early, as my DS had an operation booked on his leg today and we had to be at the hospital at 8am....cue the hospital calling at 7.30am to cancel until tomorrow :( and I'm feeling very hormonal, having ovary pains....I can't wait until I ovulate...it needs to wait until after the weekend though....as I am too busy, tired and grumpy to BD!!lol!
> 
> I need chocolate.........

I'm pleased too! :thumbup:

My surgery got put off by just 30 min just now... but at least they told me 3 days in advance and didn't change it by a full day!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> Sassers, how the the twin beans today.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yolkies (Hubby's nickname) are doing fine thanks, have alot of stretching pain today so hoping they are making lots of room to stay put!
> Only been sick 4 times today so feeling good! :happydance:
> 
> Yay at being 41% preggo, that's exciting shizzle.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fuck I clearly don't know how to do that quote thing properly!! dumb ass.xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Have any of you ladies used soft cups before and had any success with them?

I got some ages ago, but haven't actually used them yet, but hey might as well try throwing them in to the ttc concoction this month!

Do you use them before BDing or after?

Nato, those are some fab statistics :thumbup:

Megg, pleased your consultation went well. :happydance:

Sparkly, tuck into that choccy!
x


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassers, if you know how to edit, you could edit my quote so it makes some sort of sense. durr at me. 

yolkies hahaha but bleugh at 4 times sick, its good, but its bad. Thats just confusing 

would it matter what the bmi was megg? if they are going to treat you anyways, i suppose it doesnt matter really. 

sugar, i got some softcups, i was going to use them this cycle, but they freak me out a bit. They are huge. I was just imagining putting one in would displace everything anyway, and husband has taken to shouting 'dont move' at me - he's getting very assertive over this whole ttc thing, im not allowed to move at all. I bought a mooncup to use during af, and that scares this shit of out me and i darent use that either


----------



## NatoPMT

ps forgot to say - pmsl at 'shizzle'. we are not dumb ass, we are bad ass


----------



## hoping:)

Happy Friday ladies:happydance: I am so happy this week is almost over... I'm so drained from work, school and volunteering at the hospital. Tonight or tomorrow DH and I are going to play haunted miniature golf, carve pumpkins and set up for our halloween festivities:thumbup: We had pictures taken last weekend and just got them back today so I will up load some for your viewing pleasure:thumbup:

I caught up on the thread but forgot most of what I read already:dohh:
any way...

Dawny- I am so happy that af finally decided to show!

Megg- I have hetero MTHFR too and my doc put me on Lovenox injections for my last two pregnancies but obviously they didn't work so I don't think they are even necessary. Hopefully the FS will give us more insight.

Sugarlove- I tried soft cups for one cycle but they were a little daunting like Nato said. They are so big and it just made me worry that I was interfering with DH's sperm by obstructing and displacing them. I've heard that it is easier to just have the sperm directly deposited into the cup. Good luck:thumbup:

Nato- Yay for being 41%:happydance: FX for you!


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, sorry for tmi, but I've practiced with one and although they look ridiculously large, it slipped in a treat and can't feel it when it's in place.

Think the reason that I haven't used them yet, is prob for the same reason as you, in that if you you put it in after BDing, it might shove the spermies out. Having said that a lot of people on this fourm seem to swear by them.

I like that your hubby is so committed to the cause https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gifMine would do well to remember the task in hand, rather than swilling 2 pints with the lads at lunchtime today https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif


----------



## hoping:)

Nato its cute your DH is becoming more assertive with ttc. My DH is the same way... sometimes I make him lay next to me w/ his bum in the air so I don't feel so silly doing it on my own:haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Im scared i wont be able to remove it though - does it come out easily? 

i know hearty uses the put-the-sperm-in-the-cup-and-then-inset-it trick sometimes. 

husband very good you know, he's a bit slack with the occasional pub slip up though, but as we've been ttc for a year in total now, i cant really ask him not to drink

haha hoping, im gonna try that, how are you getting on?


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> Sparkly, boo hiss at the hospital, whats he having done to his leg? Hope your timing matches up. I hate it when outside influences start interfering, espec when they involved poor oh being in pain.

sorry I keep forgetting not every one knows what the craic is! My darling son hurt his leg when we were on hols in Spain in July....ravine jumping :dohh: As ya do when you're a mad at the world teenager!!! Despite being cleaned out and 3 lots of antibiotics later it still won't heal, and keeps spewing pus down his leg on a daily basis :sick: He finally had an ultrasound on Monday that revealed 3 large splinters of wood still in the wound, so he needs an op to remove them and clean it out and repair his leg......he missed the bone by 3mm!!!! He of course thinks he's the damn 'shizzle' and was only pissed off this morning when they cancelled as he had to go into college instead :dohh:

I use a mooncup nato...for my periods normally of course....but when we're ttc after dtd...my DH (is a bit like yours) says don't move!....gets me a pillow to put my butt on and I lie there for about 10 mins....or until I get bored...then I slip my mooncup in and go about my day......with no spillage :haha:

sugar - I haven't opened the choccie yet......it's staring at me though....but I'm having my lasagne first....ya know a little nod towards being healthy 'n' that!!

Megg - I hate the sort of dick docs that assume cos you're a fatty, then you're about to drop dead.....cocks! everytime I walk into my doctors surgery, they take my blood pressure (always perfect btw) and get me on the scales (maybe not so perfect - but hey ho!) It's so kind of them to allow your insurance company the pleasure of paying them a lot of money to treat you.....they're so kind and doing you such a friggin' favour........knobs!:haha:


----------



## Sparkly

You do have to practice with a mooncup nato....I don't know about the softcups. You have to break the suction before you pull out, you just slide a finger inside and press it away from the side of you vagii-gii


----------



## NatoPMT

crikey sparkles, yes i was awol in July so didnt know. Your poor son!! I got mixed up and thought it was your oh, sorry bout that

so he's been in this state since July? that does need sorting out good and proper. hope it gets dealt with, he must be in a right state

this softcup / mooncup thing, i have read that all the capable sperm are in the uterus within 20 mins - hence youre told to lie flat for 20 mins. So that makes me think that keeping it all there for 12 hours afterwards might just be a waste of time - anyone know if the good sperm take longer to get there, or need a leg up like.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly said:


> vagii-gii

snarf


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I kind of had a hard time pulling out the soft cups. It felt like it was suctioned on to my cervix... maybe I wasn't doing it right:shrug:

I'm getting on ok... I'm keeping myself super busy to help pass the time. My next ttc milestone is my appt with the FS on Nov 4th. I really hope they can help us

Edit: 
Sparkly- that just sounds awful... I hope your son recovers soon


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Just back from docs, my FUCKING staph infection is back! I caught it 13 months ago in Bali!

I am sick sick sick of boils in my armpits and spreading across my body (thought thankfully not this time) and constantly being on antibiotics and shitting myself that it'll harm any potential baby situation. I have been refered to a dermatologist again - I went in May but I hadn't had a recurrence for 5 months so he didn't bother testing me futher.

Gah. I have ice cream - that will help. 

Also, three girls come into the doctors and start having this LOUD conversation because one was pregnant and couldn't decide whether to abort or not. Now i'm prochoice so that's not the issue - but why would you discuss this so loudly? Then she noticed I was reading 'what to expect when you're expecting' and they were like "oh hun it's a sign!!!". Then she went on to start blaming the doctors because they screwed up her pill (??!!) and she didn't take it for three weeks. Complete dickhead.


----------



## NatoPMT

big hug to you hoping

4th Nov is pretty soon which is great - have you got specific questions you want answering?


----------



## LucyJ

lying on the sofa under a duvet catching up sorry I've not retained most of what I read but the two things that stuck in my head are :hi: to dawny and congratulations to raz.

Feeling a bit more with it but dont feel what has happened has sunk in yet it kind of hits me in waves if that makes sense :cry:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Lucy that totally make's sense, I'm so sorry your going through this. I hope is Steve is looking after you, take care of yourself.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

prgirl_cesca said:


> Just back from docs, my FUCKING staph infection is back! I caught it 13 months ago in Bali!
> 
> I am sick sick sick of boils in my armpits and spreading across my body (thought thankfully not this time) and constantly being on antibiotics and shitting myself that it'll harm any potential baby situation. I have been refered to a dermatologist again - I went in May but I hadn't had a recurrence for 5 months so he didn't bother testing me futher.
> 
> Gah. I have ice cream - that will help.
> 
> Also, three girls come into the doctors and start having this LOUD conversation because one was pregnant and couldn't decide whether to abort or not. Now i'm prochoice so that's not the issue - but why would you discuss this so loudly? Then she noticed I was reading 'what to expect when you're expecting' and they were like "oh hun it's a sign!!!". Then she went on to start blaming the doctors because they screwed up her pill (??!!) and she didn't take it for three weeks. Complete dickhead.

OMG I would of gone mad, silly little girls! :growlmad:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I just thought it was so inappropriote publically - they had no idea what we were all in there for. It was just so immature and almost show-offy


----------



## NatoPMT

they just dont understand cesca, ignorance of inexperience

Hi Lucy, you stay under that duvet for as long as you need. However your grief manifests, you have Steve and everyone who loves you - and us for support x


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy steve is being great he stayed with me untill he got chucked out last night, he was starving bless him he didnt get home till gone half 9 and really hated leaving me at the hospital he came and got me as soon as he was allowed this morning kept phoning the hospital to check put me on the sofa when we got back. He has cooked for me, got drinks for me, put me to bed to have a nap, basically just been there for me, held me when I cried and has cleaned the house made the bedroom all lovely for me hes been a star I couldnt get through this without him. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I just yanked mine out when I was practicing.. Seemed to come out easily. Hmmm, maybe it wasn't in properly in the first place!

I'd like to know if any of the other girls who have their BFP's tried soft cups?

Knowing my luck if I use them, I'll probably shove the sperm out, thus decreasing my chances of a BFP. :shrug:

I got mine off a kind lady off this forum who swore they helped her get a BFP. She had some left, so sent me a few (unused of course!)

I might have to pluck up the courage to use one this month!


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> Yogi bear, if SMEP is bothering you, are ou still going to do it? I reckons your sanity and relationship is more important, it got a bit much for us too, but last night i was thinking i will kick myself if we swerve tonight and i dont get a bfp. Im not sure how many months i can do the full smep

We are still going to do it every day or every other day around O time because we know that we'd be stupid not to!! I just think we both need to avoid worrying if we are doing it too soon since the last time, or if we're doing it at the right time of day etc. Last month I O'd on CD 13, usually it used to be around CD 14, so that is either Monday or Tuesday, so we'll make sure to get on it this weekend!! 

I have a question about aspirin and I am probably putting WAY too much thought into this BUT the month I got my bfp I had been taking aspirin for the week leading up to my O day because I got sick and was in a lot of pain and had a fever. It just coincided with the time of ovulation by coincidence. Anyways, I got my bfp that month...soooo now I'm obsessing and wondering if it was because of the aspirin. And then I of course stopped taking it around O day because I got better. I had no knowledge back then of it aiding in conception or preventing MC's. 

So now I'm wondering why a lot of you ladies are taking it? Have you been told to by your DR's that you need to take it and are you taking it along with anything else? I don't want to take it if I don't need to but I can't get it out of my head that I was taking it the month I got my bfp. You can buy aspirin like candy in Canada so I already have a bottle in the house. But I don't want to start taking it and then worry whether or not I have to keep taking it to avoid a MC when I haven't been diagnosed with anything. SO CONFUSED.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Lucy, I am glad you are being looked after sweetie!! :hugs: I really wish you didn't have to go through this again :cry:


----------



## yogi77

Lucy I'm glad you are home and resting and it sounds like Steve is amazing and doing a great job of taking good care of you. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> I have a question about aspirin and I am probably putting WAY too much thought into this BUT the month I got my bfp I had been taking aspirin for the week leading up to my O day because I got sick and was in a lot of pain and had a fever. It just coincided with the time of ovulation by coincidence. Anyways, I got my bfp that month...soooo now I'm obsessing and wondering if it was because of the aspirin. And then I of course stopped taking it around O day because I got better. I had no knowledge back then of it aiding in conception or preventing MC's.
> 
> So now I'm wondering why a lot of you ladies are taking it? Have you been told to by your DR's that you need to take it and are you taking it along with anything else? I don't want to take it if I don't need to but I can't get it out of my head that I was taking it the month I got my bfp. You can buy aspirin like candy in Canada so I already have a bottle in the house. But I don't want to start taking it and then worry whether or not I have to keep taking it to avoid a MC when I haven't been diagnosed with anything. SO CONFUSED.


Im taking 75mg against my drs orders. The NHS refuse to try anything thats not been tested to within an inch of its life, plus there's a danger that you can cause stomach problems or for women who have blood that doesnt clot. So my dr specifically told me not to. However, my sister was treated by Mr Taranissi, the controversial fertility dr who uses more unconventional methods, and he tends to prescribe it even to women who have no known cause for mc, as well as to women with clotting disorders. 

The gig is that it may help reduce inflammation, killer cells and improve blood supply to the lining (which is also potentially a help to TTC as this may improve the egg) - the big medical trial is completed in 2011 or 12, cant remember which, so until then its not known exactly what the effect is. You shouldnt take any more than 80mg as it may contribute to mc by increasing bleeding. 

theres lots on here who post articles against its use, but the main article ive seen posted as an argument against, actually says in it 'most doctors agree taking low dose aspirin wont harm the baby'

so i say go for it (unless you have stomach problems / ulcers)


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> big hug to you hoping
> 
> 4th Nov is pretty soon which is great - have you got specific questions you want answering?

I don't really have any specific questions yet because I'm not exactly sure what to expect at the moment:shrug: But I guess I have about 2 weeks to come up with my questions. I really wish that I would have decided to see the FS after losing the twins but I just had to try one more time by ourselves:dohh:

Lucy it is nice you have such a wonderful DH to help you through this:hugs: I know if it wasn't for my DH I would be a basket case!

Oh no for the returning staff infection... I hope it gets cleared up soon so you don't have to keep dealing with it!


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Happy Friday ladies:happydance: I am so happy this week is almost over... I'm so drained from work, school and volunteering at the hospital. Tonight or tomorrow DH and I are going to play haunted miniature golf, carve pumpkins and set up for our halloween festivities:thumbup: We had pictures taken last weekend and just got them back today so I will up load some for your viewing pleasure:thumbup:
> 
> I caught up on the thread but forgot most of what I read already:dohh:
> any way...
> 
> Dawny- I am so happy that af finally decided to show!
> 
> Megg- I have hetero MTHFR too and my doc put me on Lovenox injections for my last two pregnancies but obviously they didn't work so I don't think they are even necessary. Hopefully the FS will give us more insight.
> 
> Sugarlove- I tried soft cups for one cycle but they were a little daunting like Nato said. They are so big and it just made me worry that I was interfering with DH's sperm by obstructing and displacing them. I've heard that it is easier to just have the sperm directly deposited into the cup. Good luck:thumbup:
> 
> Nato- Yay for being 41%:happydance: FX for you!

I'd love to hear his insight, because mine doesn't seem very concerned. I did leave a note with my GP saying that the fertility clinic didn't seem concerned by it, but I'd rather check my homocysteine levels than to make assumptions that could be false. I imagine she'll comply! :blush:



Sparkly said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Sparkly, boo hiss at the hospital, whats he having done to his leg? Hope your timing matches up. I hate it when outside influences start interfering, espec when they involved poor oh being in pain.
> 
> sorry I keep forgetting not every one knows what the craic is! My darling son hurt his leg when we were on hols in Spain in July....ravine jumping :dohh: As ya do when you're a mad at the world teenager!!! Despite being cleaned out and 3 lots of antibiotics later it still won't heal, and keeps spewing pus down his leg on a daily basis :sick: He finally had an ultrasound on Monday that revealed 3 large splinters of wood still in the wound, so he needs an op to remove them and clean it out and repair his leg......he missed the bone by 3mm!!!! He of course thinks he's the damn 'shizzle' and was only pissed off this morning when they cancelled as he had to go into college instead :dohh:
> 
> I use a mooncup nato...for my periods normally of course....but when we're ttc after dtd...my DH (is a bit like yours) says don't move!....gets me a pillow to put my butt on and I lie there for about 10 mins....or until I get bored...then I slip my mooncup in and go about my day......with no spillage :haha:
> 
> sugar - I haven't opened the choccie yet......it's staring at me though....but I'm having my lasagne first....ya know a little nod towards being healthy 'n' that!!
> 
> Megg - I hate the sort of dick docs that assume cos you're a fatty, then you're about to drop dead.....cocks! everytime I walk into my doctors surgery, they take my blood pressure (always perfect btw) and get me on the scales (maybe not so perfect - but hey ho!) It's so kind of them to allow your insurance company the pleasure of paying them a lot of money to treat you.....they're so kind and doing you such a friggin' favour........knobs!:haha:Click to expand...

Your poor son! :( Big :hugs: to him!

Yeah, it sucks that they assume that fat = dying! Jeezus.. I'm probably healthier than he is! :finger: <--- at him!



prgirl_cesca said:


> Just back from docs, my FUCKING staph infection is back! I caught it 13 months ago in Bali!
> 
> I am sick sick sick of boils in my armpits and spreading across my body (thought thankfully not this time) and constantly being on antibiotics and shitting myself that it'll harm any potential baby situation. I have been refered to a dermatologist again - I went in May but I hadn't had a recurrence for 5 months so he didn't bother testing me futher.
> 
> Gah. I have ice cream - that will help.
> 
> Also, three girls come into the doctors and start having this LOUD conversation because one was pregnant and couldn't decide whether to abort or not. Now i'm prochoice so that's not the issue - but why would you discuss this so loudly? Then she noticed I was reading 'what to expect when you're expecting' and they were like "oh hun it's a sign!!!". Then she went on to start blaming the doctors because they screwed up her pill (??!!) and she didn't take it for three weeks. Complete dickhead.

Oh, that sucks about the staph infection! :hugs: And OMG @ those girls. I'd have hit them!



LucyJ said:


> lying on the sofa under a duvet catching up sorry I've not retained most of what I read but the two things that stuck in my head are :hi: to dawny and congratulations to raz.
> 
> Feeling a bit more with it but dont feel what has happened has sunk in yet it kind of hits me in waves if that makes sense :cry:

Totally makes sense and totally to be expected. Take care of yourself! :hugs:



yogi77 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Yogi bear, if SMEP is bothering you, are ou still going to do it? I reckons your sanity and relationship is more important, it got a bit much for us too, but last night i was thinking i will kick myself if we swerve tonight and i dont get a bfp. Im not sure how many months i can do the full smep
> 
> We are still going to do it every day or every other day around O time because we know that we'd be stupid not to!! I just think we both need to avoid worrying if we are doing it too soon since the last time, or if we're doing it at the right time of day etc. Last month I O'd on CD 13, usually it used to be around CD 14, so that is either Monday or Tuesday, so we'll make sure to get on it this weekend!!
> 
> I have a question about aspirin and I am probably putting WAY too much thought into this BUT the month I got my bfp I had been taking aspirin for the week leading up to my O day because I got sick and was in a lot of pain and had a fever. It just coincided with the time of ovulation by coincidence. Anyways, I got my bfp that month...soooo now I'm obsessing and wondering if it was because of the aspirin. And then I of course stopped taking it around O day because I got better. I had no knowledge back then of it aiding in conception or preventing MC's.
> 
> So now I'm wondering why a lot of you ladies are taking it? Have you been told to by your DR's that you need to take it and are you taking it along with anything else? I don't want to take it if I don't need to but I can't get it out of my head that I was taking it the month I got my bfp. You can buy aspirin like candy in Canada so I already have a bottle in the house. But I don't want to start taking it and then worry whether or not I have to keep taking it to avoid a MC when I haven't been diagnosed with anything. SO CONFUSED.Click to expand...

My FS has me on baby aspirin... Unless you have diagnosed issues that prevent you from taking a mild blood thinner, then there are only benefits and no risks!

P.S. Apparently there is some confusion as to whether I'll be under full GA or twilight sleep on Monday... I've emailed FS to clear it up. I can't believe they told me to sort it out Monday morning prior to surgery! That's a bit late, yeah?


----------



## dawny690

Im not going anywhere lol you girls are fab xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

no choice dawny, your my wife now. (ref i didnt say that first in a creepy voice, it was someone else off the telly) 

what exactly is twilight sleep? Ive never heard of it before t'other day


----------



## Duffy

hi can i join this group? You lot sound very lovey *smiles*............ I just got my AF since my miscarriage sept 17/5 weeks and two days along ): but I'm dang excited to try again it will be our second and last baby!


----------



## msarkozi

of course you can join! :) Welcome to the group :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Duffy said:


> hi can i join this group? You lot sound very lovey *smiles*............ I just got my AF since my miscarriage sept 17/5 weeks and two days along ): but I'm dang excited to try again it will be our second and last baby![/.QUOTE]
> 
> Of course you can welcome hun and sorry for your loss :hugs: xxxx


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> no choice dawny, your my wife now. (ref i didnt say that first in a creepy voice, it was someone else off the telly)
> 
> what exactly is twilight sleep? Ive never heard of it before t'other day

League of gentlemen????? I LOVE that show!!!


----------



## heart tree

I caught up but don't have a lot of time to respond. Lucy I'm thinking of you cpmpletely right now love. xoxo

Sugar and Nato I used softcups and loved them. I practiced many times first. They are big but fit in easily. Removing them was scary at first. To do it, sit on the toilet and bear down like you are having a poo. Then hook your finger around the ring and pull it comes out easily. Bearing down and pushing is the key. 

I got pregnant my second cycle trying them. I plan to use them again. I put a little pre seed in the cup and insert right after bd'ing. Then have an orgasm. Sorry if tmi. It worked for me so I want to share. 

Not sure what else I read. Have to run. Having a blast with my family. xoxoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hearty so happy to hear you are enjoying your familia!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> no choice dawny, your my wife now. (ref i didnt say that first in a creepy voice, it was someone else off the telly)
> 
> what exactly is twilight sleep? Ive never heard of it before t'other day

Twilight sleep is medically known as MAC Anesthesia (Monitored Anesthesia Care). Its a low dose of anesthesia through an IV and oxygen through a mask or those 2 little thingies that set in the nostrils and are attached to a tube that blows the air in (I don't know what they're called). There's no intubation and no paralysis. Its quicker recovery and less dangerous. :shrug:



Duffy said:


> hi can i join this group? You lot sound very lovey *smiles*............ I just got my AF since my miscarriage sept 17/5 weeks and two days along ): but I'm dang excited to try again it will be our second and last baby!

Of course you can join, honey! :hugs: Welcome! Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Up early because my tummy was feeling rough again and i was dying for so juice as well as the loo!!

cesca - Wow what silly little girls, as you say they had no idea why people were in the waiting room. I can just imagine what that convo would have done to me when i was waiting to see the doctor with bleeding last time . . . I think i would have slapped them!!! Sorry you are feeling under the weather as well and hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Duffy - Sorry for your loss and welcome to the group! :)

Nato - Your my wife now Dave! My DH loves the LOG i thought it was just a bit odd!! Oh and you and the other lady asking about softcups (sorry i forgot to write down who it was!) i have used them the last two times i got a :bfp: with pre seed and i think they are great. Aside from keeping the swimmers near the top they also help with the leakage which is nice, i hate lying in a pool of slight dampness!!! EWWWW I used to have my legs in the air with a pillow under my bum for about 15mins then put the softcup in and leave it in over night.

Hoping - Good luckk at the FS, really hope they can get some answers for you hun xx

Dawny - Glad you like it here

Lucy - So glad your DH is such a star and looking after you, i'm just so sorry he is having to do so xxxx

Megg - What an ass of a doctor! My BMI is 29 so i know i am over weight however i eat 5 portions of fruit and veg a day, brown bread, brown rice, brown pasta, walk the dogs for 1/2 hour every morning (longer at the weekends) and used to go riding once a week. Now my brothers ex girlfriend was skinny but lived on mc donalds (ummm mc donalds brekkie soound sooo good right now ummm), smoked and was always so pale yet because her BMI was lower was considered more healthy then me on the face of it!! Its stupid that some doctors still think thinner automatically means better gerrrr! 

Vicky - How are you doing today hun?

Yogi - I am taking it because i want to do as much as possible to keep this bean and i have read a lot of good things about baby asprin. My doctors dont want to test until i have 3MC's but i am not happy with that as would mean another loss some thing i want to avoid. Now my reading has pointed to the fact that clotting problems can be one of the more common reasons for MC and as baby asprin doesnt seem to have any bad effects on a healthy person i am going to do it. I will talk to my doctor about it but he is going to have to come up with a dam good reason if he wants me off it. I know i dont have any problems with bleeding as i have given blood loads of times and the last time they took blood at the doctors when i had my early MC they had problems getting blood out of me!

AFM - Well i did my digi (noticed it was out of date 06 2010 Opps!) and got this:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0006.jpg

:happydance: Going to put it into the :bfp: announcement thread now and DH believes it too. Also decided to ring the doctors monday morning rather then leaving it so i can get the ball rolling. God i hope this one is extra sticky, i wish i still had the innocence of people without loses and could just enjoy this without fear lurking over my shoulder like some creepy uncle at a party!


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations!!! :dance:

For me it is AF day and no sign of her yet!


----------



## Razcox

sequeena said:


> Congratulations!!! :dance:
> 
> For me it is AF day and no sign of her yet!

Ohhhh sounds promising when you testing?


----------



## sequeena

Razcox said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! :dance:
> 
> For me it is AF day and no sign of her yet!
> 
> Ohhhh sounds promising when you testing?Click to expand...

Not for another 2 days or so. I had what I think was implantation bleeding a few days ago too :D


----------



## Razcox

Ohh so cant wait to see what happens, october seems to have been a good month for :bfp: 's Sending lots of :dust: your way xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Duffy, 
So sorry for your loss and welcome to this fab thread.

Sarah - Sounds promising, can't wait for you to test.

Hope everyone has a good Saturday.xxxx


----------



## sequeena

omg sassy twins! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Morning all! Up early because my tummy was feeling rough again and i was dying for so juice as well as the loo!!
> 
> cesca - Wow what silly little girls, as you say they had no idea why people were in the waiting room. I can just imagine what that convo would have done to me when i was waiting to see the doctor with bleeding last time . . . I think i would have slapped them!!! Sorry you are feeling under the weather as well and hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Duffy - Sorry for your loss and welcome to the group! :)
> 
> Nato - Your my wife now Dave! My DH loves the LOG i thought it was just a bit odd!! Oh and you and the other lady asking about softcups (sorry i forgot to write down who it was!) i have used them the last two times i got a :bfp: with pre seed and i think they are great. Aside from keeping the swimmers near the top they also help with the leakage which is nice, i hate lying in a pool of slight dampness!!! EWWWW I used to have my legs in the air with a pillow under my bum for about 15mins then put the softcup in and leave it in over night.
> 
> Hoping - Good luckk at the FS, really hope they can get some answers for you hun xx
> 
> Dawny - Glad you like it here
> 
> Lucy - So glad your DH is such a star and looking after you, i'm just so sorry he is having to do so xxxx
> 
> Megg - What an ass of a doctor! My BMI is 29 so i know i am over weight however i eat 5 portions of fruit and veg a day, brown bread, brown rice, brown pasta, walk the dogs for 1/2 hour every morning (longer at the weekends) and used to go riding once a week. Now my brothers ex girlfriend was skinny but lived on mc donalds (ummm mc donalds brekkie soound sooo good right now ummm), smoked and was always so pale yet because her BMI was lower was considered more healthy then me on the face of it!! Its stupid that some doctors still think thinner automatically means better gerrrr!
> 
> Vicky - How are you doing today hun?
> 
> Yogi - I am taking it because i want to do as much as possible to keep this bean and i have read a lot of good things about baby asprin. My doctors dont want to test until i have 3MC's but i am not happy with that as would mean another loss some thing i want to avoid. Now my reading has pointed to the fact that clotting problems can be one of the more common reasons for MC and as baby asprin doesnt seem to have any bad effects on a healthy person i am going to do it. I will talk to my doctor about it but he is going to have to come up with a dam good reason if he wants me off it. I know i dont have any problems with bleeding as i have given blood loads of times and the last time they took blood at the doctors when i had my early MC they had problems getting blood out of me!
> 
> AFM - Well i did my digi (noticed it was out of date 06 2010 Opps!) and got this:
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0006.jpg
> 
> :happydance: Going to put it into the :bfp: announcement thread now and DH believes it too. Also decided to ring the doctors monday morning rather then leaving it so i can get the ball rolling. God i hope this one is extra sticky, i wish i still had the innocence of people without loses and could just enjoy this without fear lurking over my shoulder like some creepy uncle at a party!

Utter crap that anyone still considers the weight the determining factor of if you're healthy. However, I'm not going to say that I'm anywhere near as balanced as you. I don't eat enough fruits and veggies.. I'd live on carbs and cheese if I could! LOL I don't... but I'd do it happily. I don't really get much exercise, either. But, that being said... I'm not riding an electric cart around Walmart because I'm too fat to walk or anything either. And, I do eat better than a lot of my skinnier friends. Even when I eat really well, I still don't tend to lose much weight. Its annoying. :shrug:

Love the digi! Looks like the expiration date was merely a suggestion!

(OMG! McD's brekkie sounds SO good! Dammit! :hissy:)



sequeena said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! :dance:
> 
> For me it is AF day and no sign of her yet!
> 
> Ohhhh sounds promising when you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Not for another 2 days or so. I had what I think was implantation bleeding a few days ago too :DClick to expand...

Ooh! Sounds promising, Sarah! Very exciting that you stuck to your guns and didn't test yet! :hugs: Can't wait for your BFP!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Megg! It's been easier than I thought it would be :)


----------



## NatoPMT

cor you lot are quiet for a change. you must all be out having a life or somert. 

I am in, awaiting the start of x-factor while husband buys me a twirl from the shop. Next door's cat is asleep on the chair and the heating is on. I'm 4dpo and my temp went up this morning and I'm feeling fine

Hi Duffy, enchante. Sorry for your loss. 

Dave, dave, I mean Vic, how are you, are you in your zen place? 

twit twooOOOoo at your digi razzer!! 

I eat about 15 a day cos im vegetarian, i eat veggies, beans, nuts, fruit and chocolate - just the major food groups. 

I've usually had my 5 a day by breakfast cos i have fresh lemon juice in warm water, a satsuma and a banana before breakfast, and sultanas and grapefruit juice with my porridge. I just eat a lot. 

defo up the fruit and veg though megg - antioxidants are supposed to help with ttc too

yeah the leakage is not pretty. My wonderings are whether they do any good cos Ive read the good sperm have already abseiled in after 20 mins - so is it worth keeping it all there with the softcup? I will defo try them next month if i dont get bfp this month. Im just dragging my feet on the softcup issue. 

hearty - enjoy your galavanting

sequeena, youre due today, thats some serious self control not to test - lets hope the witch stays in her hole. But.... TEST!!!!!! Im so impatient.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I'm watching X Factor and waiting for my hubby to come back with some Maltesers for me

Well done on your vast quantities of fruit and veg! I'm making an effort to eat 5 portions a day which is hard, as I bloody hate fruit

I've decided to be brave and give the softcups a go this month! Roll on BDing time :happydance:

welcome Duffy, sorry for your loss.

Have a good night everyone
:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

P.S. Nato the rise in temp is sounding promising. When you testing?

:happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi sugar

Im going to say on 10dpo (Friday?? think so), knowing full well come 7dpo i will be squirreled away in the bathroom with my tests

i had my twirl, i just want more now. 

well done on deciding to tackle the softcups. you are braver than i. I have had my mooncup for 6 months and ive hidden it in a drawer its that intimidating. 

i had a beak at your chart, when are you expecting to ov?


----------



## sugarlove

Nato that's very restrained of you to wait! We'll see how long you last :haha:

Christ knows when I will ov. Last month it was day 23 but I had a really stressful month. It's usually about day 18/19. Using a CBFM which usually gives me quite a few highs before I get my peak. Going to BD my hubby to death this month :happydance:

With the softcups, I must admit I nearly had a heart attack when I opened the pack and saw the size of them, but if the other girls have had success, I'm willing to give them a whirl. Might wait 15 minds after BDing to insert though, in case I shove his swimmers out.

I think you deserve another twirl. I've just started on a fat free choccie Mullerlight
:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato - Thanks for the FB add, didn't know who it was at first! Now I know how you bagged the hot hubby you sexy mofo :rofl:

I just ate chinese, then 2xchocolate bars and now I'm eating popcorn, will see how long it stays down!

Oh and just so you know my nipples are on fire and itching so much I want to rip them off!!!!


----------



## dawny690

I want a chinese :cry: watching x-factor too and must say not many I like on it now :( xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha sassy you looner, i wrote 'This is Nato calling' on the friend request to avoid any confusion

I thought you were snubbing me and was going to run off crying. 

sugar, dont, now its in my head, im of a mind to hammer on the bathroom door to get cazza out so i can start my shift

lets hope ov is earlier this month, relax and get the malteasers on the go. thats bound to knock a few days off the cycle


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Really Dawny? I seem to live them all! Cher is my fave but I also love Matt, Rachel, one direction and the girl group, I HATE Katie!!xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

who are you liking dawny? 

Im only half watching, im too busy typing key word 'perimenopausal' into FF


----------



## dawny690

Sassy_TTC said:


> Really Dawny? I seem to live them all! Cher is my fave but I also love Matt, Rachel, one direction and the girl group, I HATE Katie!!xxxx

I love Cher she is one of my faves, then Rebecca, then Mary katie is crap one direction sucked tonight, belle amie were crap as well tonight, matt's song didnt suit him ( I used know him btw ) tonight i hate aiden his singing freaks me out xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

i like cher too, but i am not as wowed this or last week as i was by her first week... i hearted the I Cant Wait she did. that was wowsers

again, gotta stick by aiden and big up the blackpool boy

Matt was great this week. All the fb updates seem to be drooling over him, but im a bit freaked out by his no neck if we are discussing if hes hot or not


----------



## sugarlove

Dawny, I don't think the standard of X Factor is anywhere near as good as last year. Having said that, I like Matt. He's well fit too :haha:

I'm liking Cheryl's hair. Just wondering if it would suit my pale complexion!


----------



## NatoPMT

dawny690 said:


> ( I used know him btw )

just wait till i tell my bitches on fb.


----------



## sugarlove

Dawny how did you used to know Matt in the hat?


----------



## dawny690

He lives in the same area I used to we went to school together xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

I'm curled up on the sofa with hot water bottle watching x-factor still in a lot of pain not sure if its normal hardly any bleeding totally different reaction to the erpc I had in march had a lot of bleeding then but I did a lot more taking it easy this time. Steve took me out for a gentle walk today to get some fresh air didnt go far as it was a bit to much.

Just to add my two pence worth I love Matt definitely my favourite.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Everyone on my fb is going crazy for Matt too, I can't see it myself!

When I said Rachel I ment Rebecca, my memory isn't the best at the mo!

Anyone tuning into Cheryl's interview after? I can't wait!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't caught up at all... But I wanted to say hi! :hi: Love all around! xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Dawny, you lucky devil going to school with Matt!

I'm tuning in to watch Chezza after X Factor.

Lucy, sorry to hear you're still in pain. Take care sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies, just reading and catching up with your daily lifes, it sounds like your all do great! The xfactor must be a popular show is it a talent/type of show? Its been crazy busy for me today  in a good way bf sold his car and we used the cash to buy Karissa her christmas/birthday presents and had a jolly time shopping hahaha. I had to put together party favors for a halloween party next weekend and now I'm sitting back watching preditors (the new movie) woot. 

I'm getting excited as Af flow is slowing and I know by monday it will be done, I cannot wait to try again YAYYYYYYYYYYY. 

Enjoy your evening ladies or the other morning/mid day lol!


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies! :hugs:

Welcome, Duffy! :wave: Yeah, the X Factor is the British equivalent of American Idol, except in my opinion way more interesting (it has groups, older singers, etc).

I haven't watched tonight's yet...(I have to wait for it to get on my torrent site) but in general I dislike Katie the most and quite love Aiden, Matt, Mary, Rebecca, and One Direction. I have a love/hate relationship with Cher as I think she's got an attitude but that also gives her character...and sometimes I love her performances but other times I'm kinda meh about them. 

Let me see...

Lucy, sorry you're still in pain. :( I'm glad you managed to go for a walk and are curled up with your hot water bottle. I imagine everything is still quite raw and are still in shock at the moment....my thoughts are with you. :cry: :hug: 

Hoping, good luck at the fertility specialist. :hugs: 

Hearty, glad to hear you're having fun with the fam.

Yogi, any sign of ov yet? I'm still reading low on my CBFM. I'm also taking a baby apsirin, 75 mg, just as a precaution. 

Raz, congrats on the digi!!! :happydance: :happydance: Happy to hear DH believes you now. :)

Sarah, wow good luck testing and I hope AF doesn't show :dust:

Sugar, hope ov shows up soon girlie. 

Megg, hope you're doing well and getting prepped for your surgery. Thanks for the explanation of twilight sleep, I kind of knew what it was but that was helpful.

Nato, mmm a Twirl sounds lovely. How are you feeling 4 DPO? Glad to hear the temps are staying up! 

Sassy and Cazz and Mel and Vicky and Cesca, hope you and your beanies are doing great! :hugs:

I'm having an okay weekend....rather stressful as I'm worrying about my mom's health again. She got some horrible cholesterol numbers back...so high she shouldn't even be alive apparently. And she's not even overweight! It's scary. I've been taking care of her all weekend, helping clean my parents house and buying them heart healthy foods and keeping her company, etc. :(

Anyways I feel like I've been a downer the past week, sorry about that. In happier news my favorite store (Forever 21) opened up here and I went on a $200 shopping spree this weekend. I got some super cute stuff! Ah, retail therapy is my friend. :) 

I hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about your mom, Allie! :hugs: I hope she improves soon, honey! I know they tend to relate weight with cholesterol, but I'm significantly overweight and mine has always been perfect! I don't think they're as related as everything suggests sometimes. 

I'm doing well... My aunt has a blood pressure machine thingy, which makes me happy. My GP and fertility clinic have had a couple of occasions where they had to ask if my BP usually runs high, because it was coming back around 140/80-ish. I always tell them that it does NOT run high normally... but no one believes its just because I'm usually stressed out when I'm in there. Well, my last trip to the GP gave me a chance to breath and relax prior to checking my BP and it was very normal... which was GREAT! Tonight, I checked on my aunt's machine, and it was very normal (124/78). But, then I wanted to prove to my husband that I can change my BP with relaxation techniques and breathing exercises... and literally like 2 min later it was 104/75! LOL If only my docs' offices could have seen that one!


----------



## heart tree

Hi lovelies. I haven't had time to read. Will catch up soon. Just wanted to send my disco beauties this image. I'm at a gay club in SF with my brothers. Having a blast. And yes having some vodka. Anyhoo took this picture for you all. xoxohttps://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/998454cc.jpg


----------



## vickyd

Morning girls!

Ive slept very few hours so forgive me if i missed some of your posts! My guests left at 6 AM.....They went through 4 bottles of wine, one Gin, 2 Jack Daniels and half a bottle of Raki (Nato you probably had some in Crete). At 6 am i told them guys get going now!!!!
It was a good night and once again i saw what crap comes out of our mouth when we drink lol!

Allie my mom also has high cholesterol but she is thin and a very healthy eater all her life. Her cholesterol is a result of her thyroid condition so it get regulated through several medications. Some people also just have pathologically high cholesterol regardless of their eating habbits. My boss has this and he is the healthiest eater i know. Apparently his whole family has this.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty we wanna see pics with you sweating on the dancefloor girl!!!
Gay clubs are the best btw


----------



## heart tree

Vicky here is an earlier and later pic. First one
is with my older brother. Second one is with my younger one. I got drunk tonight if you can't tell from the second picture! My face is so red from dancing 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/a1976e2e.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/66c72226.jpg


----------



## cazza22

Hearty u look gorgeous even from all that dancin & ur bro's are little hotties haha. Hope u had a fab time babe let ur hair down n had a good boogie . Lovin the disco ball it's so lovely that ur thinking of us disco divas even when ur out on the town :hugs:

allie sorry to hear about ur mum babe, glad they found it now so they can get the numbers down? It's funny how we all assume it's just overweight people who get high cholesterol? I hope u get your high Reading on the cbfm very soon babe xxx

welcome duffy :thumbup: is that ur little girl in ur avatar Hun? If so wow what a little stunner  Glad AF is on her way outta town n u can get back to ttc sweet pea!

Meggles hope ur doing ok with ur pharmacy full of pills each day? How u feeling chicken?

Hey Nato your like 4-5dpo now right?? So only 3 days till testing if ur still that true poasaholic we all know and love <3 got a good feeling this month for u my dearest!!

Afm my nausea is getting worse I'm dry heaving at smells left right n centre it's grose lol! I even refused my mcdonalds breakfast this morning it stunk funny :rofl: OH thought he was being sweet going out for it as he knows there my faves, sausage and egg mcmuffin n hash browns, but not this mornin :sick: discustin. Got some stretchin going on down there aswell I keep thinkin oh shit what's that but then it's gone again before it's started unlike all the other times when I've been pregnant I've had constant aches n pains so I'm hoping this one is different?.
We went to watch paranormal activity 2 last night OMFG sooooo scary I wouldn't let go of Lee all night on bed & I was DYING for a pee throughout I usually go at least twice in the night but noway was I budging while it was dark haha I peed for 5 mins when I woke up lol!!! If u like a good horror go n see it, if ur a mard arse like me DONT!! 
Hi everyone else :wave: I'm gonna go back n catch up now xxx lov yas xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, Allie sorry to hear about your Mum. Hope she'll be ok. Well done on your shopping spree to cheer yourself up though. I too dislike Katie on the X Factor. Not really sure what it is about her!

Hearty, you are one stunning lady. Looks like you had a fab night!

Cazza, hope your nausea is feeling better, but hey it's such a positive sign right. Enjoy it :haha: I'm off to see Paranormal Activity on Wed. I didn't half jump at the last one, but I love horrors.

Megg, hope you're feeling ok.

Vicky, you did well staying up till 6. Sounds like your mates like to party!

Hi to everyone else xx

Well, I got a high on my CBFM, so the BDing shall commence!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty you look like you were having a blast! 

Cazz sounds like everything is going A-OK!!! Nausea is always welcome in my book!

Sugar yeah we are a bunch of party fools! In Greece clubs dont shut till after 6 am so we are used to pulling all nighters and then straight for brekkie at some posh hotel. Its pretty funny cause usually we wnet to the Athens Hilton which would be half full of foreign buisness men and half full of Athenian clubbers....I love the night life here!


----------



## sequeena

AF is one day late! :dance:


----------



## Razcox

Wooohooo! :happydance:


----------



## cazza22

sequeena said:

> AF is one day late! :dance:

:wohoo: :dance: :bunny: fx'd huny


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Sarah, I'll keep my fingers crossed.xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls :) it would be wonderful if this is it. As Sean said, it would give me something to get better for!!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you everyone! I am such a worrier so as soon as one thing goes wrong in my life then I obsess and worry about it constantly. I know it doesn't change anything but I can't help it.

Yay, when are you testing Sarah? FX!

Hearty, I LOVE the disco ball! It's so sweet to be thought of while you were out dancing. :hugs: Oh, and you look fabulous, even after dancing all night!

Vicky, wow, you had quite the party evening as well. I'm very impressed you managed to stay awake that late without being drunk, lol! Hehe @ breakfast at the Hilton. It sounds like a lot of fun.

Cazz, woohoo for the nausea! But, booo to the fact that you can't enjoy your favorite breakfast anymore. I guess the baby doesn't like McDonalds.

Sugar, enjoy all the :sex: and :dust: to you!


----------



## sequeena

I probably won't be testing until Tuesday Allie. That's when I can get into town next :)


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I have hereditary cholesterol as well. I have to take Crestor for it, and it puts my numbers back in to a healthy range (although it's not something you can take during pregnancy). I hope they will put your mom on the meds so she will feel better!!! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello Ladies! Well I am back after running my friends pub for the weekend again... so I have tried to catch up...

Glad youare back home now Lucy, I hope you feel better darlin. :hug:

Raz I am using a ttc as well as preg set of vits and they have 400mg in... the recommended amount for when pregnant so be careful before taking a tablet with 400 in too.

Cant you see my links in my sig Nato?? I've sent a request on FF though. And I have updated my link in here so it should be up to today now.

Oh and Nato...I saw that too and mine said 53% Pregnancy... not sure what it is today, I looked 2 days ago... oh but mine might be for all the symptoms I have recorded...not just for BD...how do I do that?

Megg I am glad the consultation went ok...another step closer!

I love that your husbands are good!!! Mine is pretty good too, we tend to just stay and chat, its lovely and makes the 'trying' less like trying if you know what I mean.

:hug: Cesca!!! Sorry your feeling crap! And bloody girl doesnt know how lucky she is!! Peeees me right off.

:hug: Hoping I'm same as you, but my appointment is Tuesday! Its arrived so quick!

My FS told me to take baby aspirin - even though I came back neg for blood clotting illnesses, she said it was ok to take 75mg.

Hello Duffy! Welcome! I'm sorry for your loss. But good luck with trying again hun!

I'm still intrigued by this whole softcups thing...its probably the last thing I could add to my ttc cocktail! Might give that a go... oh and maybe the aspirin.

:dance: Raz!!!! Cant beat seeing it in writing like that!!!

GL Sarah!!! OMG I cant believe you wont test till tuesday! Thats tough!! But brave. I hope this is it for you hun. x

:haha: Sass that made me seriously chuckle! Hope your nips are back to being your friend soon... LOL

Hey Allie, I hope your Mum will ok! :hugs: And oh yes, loving the retail therapy!

Amanda that is one awesome glitter ball! Thank you for sharing!

AFM I am not sure what to think. Some little twinges on right side continually since ov....bad low back pain on and off, nose bleed as you know, regular headaches, my boobs have been sore on the top and bottom...unbearably so, but for the last 4 days its been off and on, had a lot of nausea yesterday and was fine after eating, less nausea today, very tired and been eating like a horse! Dont think I am preggers as I have had little and in most cases no heartburn which I ALWAYS get. Sense of smell is up the scale a bit - loved the smell of my hair after washing yesterday LOL, and I had a piece of pizza which tasted like sugar?? And then had a donut which I really love and fancied but it tasted crap! Coffee is a little yuk today but apart from that I am just not sure. How does my chart look??

:hug: to everyone


----------



## sequeena

I am devastated! :( Just been to the shop with Sean and someone has stolen my bank card :cry: wtf did I do in a previous life to be shit on so much in this one?!


----------



## babywanted73

So sorry there are ugly people in this life that would do that. Ugh. Good Luck on testing.


I have not been in a while sorry been sick for about 7 days now ugh!

Todays been rough. My husbands ex wife just got remarried in the end of August. She told him today she is on bed rest for 6-8 weeks... and her daughter said she has been throwing up on and off... So I know what that means. Just devastated. I should have a baby in my arms right now. I feel so broken. Okay I need to go so I stop crying.

Ill go back and read in a bit.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hug: DARLIN!!!!!!! Your time will be soon, IT WILL!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry babywanted, that totally sucks, big hugs hunny. Your turn will come really soon I promise.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

CJSG1977 said:


> Hello Ladies! Well I am back after running my friends pub for the weekend again... so I have tried to catch up...
> 
> Glad youare back home now Lucy, I hope you feel better darlin. :hug:
> 
> Raz I am using a ttc as well as preg set of vits and they have 400mg in... the recommended amount for when pregnant so be careful before taking a tablet with 400 in too.
> 
> Cant you see my links in my sig Nato?? I've sent a request on FF though. And I have updated my link in here so it should be up to today now.
> 
> Oh and Nato...I saw that too and mine said 53% Pregnancy... not sure what it is today, I looked 2 days ago... oh but mine might be for all the symptoms I have recorded...not just for BD...how do I do that?
> 
> Megg I am glad the consultation went ok...another step closer!
> 
> I love that your husbands are good!!! Mine is pretty good too, we tend to just stay and chat, its lovely and makes the 'trying' less like trying if you know what I mean.
> 
> :hug: Cesca!!! Sorry your feeling crap! And bloody girl doesnt know how lucky she is!! Peeees me right off.
> 
> :hug: Hoping I'm same as you, but my appointment is Tuesday! Its arrived so quick!
> 
> My FS told me to take baby aspirin - even though I came back neg for blood clotting illnesses, she said it was ok to take 75mg.
> 
> Hello Duffy! Welcome! I'm sorry for your loss. But good luck with trying again hun!
> 
> I'm still intrigued by this whole softcups thing...its probably the last thing I could add to my ttc cocktail! Might give that a go... oh and maybe the aspirin.
> 
> :dance: Raz!!!! Cant beat seeing it in writing like that!!!
> 
> GL Sarah!!! OMG I cant believe you wont test till tuesday! Thats tough!! But brave. I hope this is it for you hun. x
> 
> :haha: Sass that made me seriously chuckle! Hope your nips are back to being your friend soon... LOL
> 
> Hey Allie, I hope your Mum will ok! :hugs: And oh yes, loving the retail therapy!
> 
> Amanda that is one awesome glitter ball! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> AFM I am not sure what to think. Some little twinges on right side continually since ov....bad low back pain on and off, nose bleed as you know, regular headaches, my boobs have been sore on the top and bottom...unbearably so, but for the last 4 days its been off and on, had a lot of nausea yesterday and was fine after eating, less nausea today, very tired and been eating like a horse! Dont think I am preggers as I have had little and in most cases no heartburn which I ALWAYS get. Sense of smell is up the scale a bit - loved the smell of my hair after washing yesterday LOL, and I had a piece of pizza which tasted like sugar?? And then had a donut which I really love and fancied but it tasted crap! Coffee is a little yuk today but apart from that I am just not sure. How does my chart look??
> 
> :hug: to everyone

Hehe I wished, they are killing me! Has anyone else had this problem? Apparently Mothercare sell cooling pads so I will def be buying some after our next scan.

Good Luck this cycle hun.xxxxxx


----------



## Dazed

CJ, don't discount yourself now just because you don't have heartburn. Fx'ed for you hun.

ATM still driving myself crazy with the NTNP. I just wanna have a go at it already!!!


----------



## babywanted73

Dazed, that is how I feel with my cycles. ugh


----------



## cazza22

Babywanted i am so sorry, i know how shitty it feels but it will be ur turn very soon sweetie :hugs:

Sarah there really are some shit people in this world, get it cancelled straight away so the robbin *******s dont get anythin off it. :kiss:

Oh & Right there with you Sass my nipps have been on fire 4 2 weeks now lol!! can only wear cotton bra's all my lacey ones are out the window coz they rub soooo bad lol! 

3 more sleeps till i see my bubba hopefully H&H in there? soooooooooo scared!!

xxxx Lov Caz xxxxx


----------



## cazza22

oooopss used the b.a.s.t.a.r.d word hehehe


----------



## msarkozi

that's exciting Cazz.....can't wait for you to see your baby! :hugs:

CJ - I really haven't had heartburn at all. If I have orange juice, I get it now, but I avoid that....I've only had it a couple other times though.....fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Dazed

babywanted73 said:


> Dazed, that is how I feel with my cycles. ugh

Glad i'm not the only one:thumbup:


----------



## babywanted73

Dazed said:


> babywanted73 said:
> 
> 
> Dazed, that is how I feel with my cycles. ugh
> 
> Glad i'm not the only one:thumbup:Click to expand...

With long cycles its really like not trying. heck this time I am not sure if my temps changed due to progesterone cream or if I actually ovulated..My ovaries tell me probably not.


----------



## Dazed

babywanted73 said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babywanted73 said:
> 
> 
> Dazed, that is how I feel with my cycles. ugh
> 
> Glad i'm not the only one:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> With long cycles its really like not trying. heck this time I am not sure if my temps changed due to progesterone cream or if I actually ovulated..My ovaries tell me probably not.Click to expand...

Sorry your cycles are long hun. Mine are long to me, but not really out of normal range. Just decided not to really try due to the stress and some other factors, but we figured we would also let nature take its course before we try to convince her to see it our way!:haha:


----------



## babywanted73

Dazed said:


> babywanted73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babywanted73 said:
> 
> 
> Dazed, that is how I feel with my cycles. ugh
> 
> Glad i'm not the only one:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> With long cycles its really like not trying. heck this time I am not sure if my temps changed due to progesterone cream or if I actually ovulated..My ovaries tell me probably not.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry your cycles are long hun. Mine are long to me, but not really out of normal range. Just decided not to really try due to the stress and some other factors, but we figured we would also let nature take its course before we try to convince her to see it our way!:haha:Click to expand...

lol. Natures course is what I have been doing all along cause I cant really try not knowing. My dh just said I had PMS for like a month now. ugh:wacko: Stress is to much with ttc. I wish it would just happen!


----------



## Megg33k

They girls! I'm just here very quickly to say hi and g'night! Surgery in the morning! I'll have Kevin update in here to let you know that all is well after its over! :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Good luck, Megg! :hugs: Thinking of you and have faith all will go well and you will be polyp free this time tomorrow. :thumbup: :hugs: :hugs:

Oh, and a quick side note...was it Cazz who mentioned watching Paranormal Activity and not being able to get up to pee in the night? Well, Alex and I watched it tonight and I've been lying in bed surfing BnB in the dark, with him fast asleep next to me, and the freakin' OVEN TIMER started going off a few minutes ago!!!! :shock: I freaked out! I got up and turned on the lights and turned it off but I'm well freaked out now...I certainly hadn't set it. :shrug: I went pee and now I don't think I'll venture back out there until the morning....


----------



## Allie84

Well as I don't have a journal I shall continue to post with abandon in DD.....:) Nowhere to go with my mad ramblings.

I'm still too scared to sleep re: my oven scare, so I've taken to looking at you lovely ladies' Facebook photos. I have to say this thread is full of beauties!!!!! :thumbup:

I'm out of random things to do online so I guess I shall try to sleep. My night feels funny as I still have 2 days off of work. And I'm scared of the ghosties!


----------



## vickyd

Meggles ill be thinking of you today hun! I hope youre in and out as quickly as possible and back on track to make your babies!

Allie....BOO!!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today? 

Cazza - How exciting about your scan can wait for your update in a few days after you have little beanie in there. :happydance:

Megg - Good luck today hun xxxxx

POAS again today and very pleased to say my lines are still getting darker :happydance: next POAS day is wednesday, then friday then monday is digi day to hopefully get that 3+. I will be 5+3 so hopefully this will be further enough along to get it.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Happy Monday girls!

I am so tired....husband is working at 4am at the moment so wakes up at 3 and usually I sleep right through it, just waking to say goodbye, but this morning I just couldn't get back to sleep. I am very sleepy now!

I had a lovely weekend for my sister's birthday and lots of fun with the family who are so excited about the pregnancy. I seem to have a ickle bump now too which has just popped in the last couple of days.

Allie - I haven't watched paranormal activity since it came out,I must watch again.


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck today to megg hope all goes well :hugs: will be thinking of you.

Allie hope you managed to get some sleep and nothing else strange happens. I want to see paranormal activity now but I know I'd end up sleeping with the lights on.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good luck megg!!! I am thinking about you today!

Hi to everyone:wave: I haven't caught up on everything from the weekend yet!

Just a quick update on me...(hehe, selfish, I know=)

We have the interviews this Thursday down near Oslo and I am so excited for this possible career change! I know before I mentioned I was sick of always having to give up my career, but I think this is actually a step up for me so I SO hope I can manage to impress them. I fear that the main thing holding my back is my somewhat sketchy Norwegian, but I have been practicing :)

We got all hopeful about these jobs and started looking at houses in the area. It turns out we would be able to get a 5 bedroom house there with a yard, garage, workshop, everything for the same price as our 2 bedroom flat here! So of course we were thinking what the heck we would do with 5 bedrooms so of course the kid conversation comes up again :)

I am going to try a few new things this month. First, we already started on SMEP (today is CD 9). I warned him that there will be a time we need to bd 3 days in a row, and he seemed thrilled. :)

I also finally found evening primrose oil in Norway (it had a really weird name) so I started taking that today, but maybe I am already too late this cycle. Anyone know how much I should be taking? I also found something similar to Robitussin, I think. It says it has 20 mg guaifensin per ml so I take it that's the same? I just took it at work so I hope I don't get sleepy. How much of this stuff should I take daily?

I'm not sure I want to spend the money on opk sticks since my last three cycles have been so consistent. I also hate remembering to take my temperature, but I suppose I need to at least do one of them, huh? I guess since I haven't been taking my temp so far it's a waste to start now?

This is the first cycle I am really going to try, try, if that makes sense. I know me though, and this is just setting me up for massive failure, but I guess that's just how it goes, right?

I can't wait for you to start testing Nato!!!!! I like that you're 41% preggers though. See you CAN be just a little bit pregnant :)


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Megg!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hi: I'm up and have had my shot... I'll be heading out in about 20 min. A big thanks to you all for the support and lots of love all around! See you tonight!


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck sweetie!!!


----------



## sequeena

Good luck for today megg! :D

Well I wiped cm/brown blood last night and thought af was on her way. Had sex with Sean which always brings on af but nothing. Loads of cm today again.


----------



## Razcox

What are your temps like? Have you done a test yet?


----------



## sequeena

I don't temp and nope not done a test yet. I'm going to do one tomorrow xx


----------



## LucyJ

> We have the interviews this Thursday down near Oslo and I am so excited for this possible career change! I know before I mentioned I was sick of always having to give up my career, but I think this is actually a step up for me so I SO hope I can manage to impress them. I fear that the main thing holding my back is my somewhat sketchy Norwegian, but I have been practicing
> 
> We got all hopeful about these jobs and started looking at houses in the area. It turns out we would be able to get a 5 bedroom house there with a yard, garage, workshop, everything for the same price as our 2 bedroom flat here! So of course we were thinking what the heck we would do with 5 bedrooms so of course the kid conversation comes up again
> 
> I am going to try a few new things this month. First, we already started on SMEP (today is CD 9). I warned him that there will be a time we need to bd 3 days in a row, and he seemed thrilled.
> 
> I also finally found evening primrose oil in Norway (it had a really weird name) so I started taking that today, but maybe I am already too late this cycle. Anyone know how much I should be taking? I also found something similar to Robitussin, I think. It says it has 20 mg guaifensin per ml so I take it that's the same? I just took it at work so I hope I don't get sleepy. How much of this stuff should I take daily?
> 
> I'm not sure I want to spend the money on opk sticks since my last three cycles have been so consistent. I also hate remembering to take my temperature, but I suppose I need to at least do one of them, huh? I guess since I haven't been taking my temp so far it's a waste to start now?
> 
> This is the first cycle I am really going to try, try, if that makes sense. I know me though, and this is just setting me up for massive failure, but I guess that's just how it goes, right?

Good luck with the interview hope it goes really well wow thats amazing you can get a 5 bedroom house for the same price as your 2 bedroom flat. Not sure home much you should take daily sorry but sure the other girls will be able to help. Good luck with trying this month really hope the smep works for you, its good that your OH is on board and happy with the plan :winkwink: Do you ov around the same time each month? I guess if you know your cycle really well then you dont need opk's I've done them in the past as they reassure me that yes I am ov but I've never charted my temps.



> I don't temp and nope not done a test yet. I'm going to do one tomorrow xx

Good luck for testing tomorrow hope it is good news.

Raz how are you feeling so pleased to hear your tests are getting darker.

Megg thinking of you.

:hi: to all my lovely disco ladies :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Good Luck Megg! Thinking of you hun :hug:

Sounds good Sarah! Only one day till we get to hear LOL!

Can I ask advice.... I am 11DPO today... been having waves of nausea that have been getting worse for 3 days now. And for the last 2 days my urine has smelled REALLYYYYY sweet. Do I need to be worried or could this be a sign? Its been really strong for 5-6 days though. I drink loads of water so I know I'm not dehydrated.


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy how are you feeling? Have you plenty of time off work?

Allie, you have now made me too scared to go and see paranormal activity on Wednesday :haha:

CJ, it all sounds very promising. Test!

Sequeena, best of luck for testing tomorrow.:thumbup:

Megg, hope you're feeling ok

Prego, best of luck with the SMEP. Also with your interviews.

My appt to see Gyno at the hospital has come through for the 7th December. This will be my second appt. Only a mere 4 months since the last one :growlmad: My Doctor referred me to her because of spotting and pain since mc. She wouldn't do anything last time, but had talked about doing a lap if the pain continued. Suppose things are moving in the right direction, albeit slowly! Also just waiting till I've bloody ov until I can get my bloods tested. Hubby is reluctantly doing a sperm sample this week :haha:

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## LucyJ

Hi sugarlove, physically starting to feel a bit better pain has eased but still there and I am very tired so been taking it easy went out yesterday for a little bit with hubby which was nice to have some fresh air. Emotional up and down it hits in waves with my first lost I just cried and cried but with this one I feel a bit numb then it will hit me and I just brake down in tears I dont quite know how to explain it but its like treading water then all of a sudden being pulled under then having to fight way back to the surface to be able to breathe if that makes sense.

Good luck with your appointment have they done an u/s I had one after my second loss as I was having a lot of pain, heavy periods and spotting in between.


----------



## NatoPMT

How are you feeling megg? 

LOVE the pics hearty!! they are great and your bro's look lovely. I had a disc ball at my wedding in 2008, i was ahead of the disco game



pregoinnorge said:


> I am going to try a few new things this month. First, we already started on SMEP (today is CD 9). I warned him that there will be a time we need to bd 3 days in a row, and he seemed thrilled. :)
> 
> I also finally found evening primrose oil in Norway (it had a really weird name) so I started taking that today, but maybe I am already too late this cycle. Anyone know how much I should be taking? I also found something similar to Robitussin, I think. It says it has 20 mg guaifensin per ml so I take it that's the same? I just took it at work so I hope I don't get sleepy. How much of this stuff should I take daily?
> 
> I'm not sure I want to spend the money on opk sticks since my last three cycles have been so consistent. I also hate remembering to take my temperature, but I suppose I need to at least do one of them, huh? I guess since I haven't been taking my temp so far it's a waste to start now?
> 
> This is the first cycle I am really going to try, try, if that makes sense. I know me though, and this is just setting me up for massive failure, but I guess that's just how it goes, right?
> 
> I can't wait for you to start testing Nato!!!!! I like that you're 41% preggers though. See you CAN be just a little bit pregnant :)

Good luck for the interviews - you need quads to fill all those rooms, so lets talk SMEP. 

If you are CD9, take the EPO up till ov. The EPO helps quantity of cm, and the max you can take a day is 3000mg. I started with 2000mg but didnt see any really, and i got the tinest bit this month on 3000mg + cough stuff - if you get some, mebbes dont take the max doseage as over 3000mg can cause inflammation which isnt something you should encourage

The Robitussin thins all mucus in the body, inc CM - i would go for the full dose on the label per day - 20mg seems like quite a lose dose from what ive read as some people take up to 1600mg:

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

I would take a double dose a couple of hours before BD - i took 2 spoon in the morning, 2 spoons in the afternoon and 2 in the evening, and then on BD days i upped the evening dose to 4 spoons 

Have a look at the link though, it tells you how much to take - you must be sure theres no other active ingredient in the medicine you take

Im ok - 6dpo and already im chomping at the testing bit. CJ and Seq, how you have the strength not to test i will never know


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Lucy you're bound to feel knackered. You've been through a massive trauma. I remember after my mc, I slept loads. Your hubby sounds like he is looking after you well. Take care :hugs:

Yes, I had an ultrasound done. My Doctor referred me for that after the last Gyna appt, as Consultant didn't really do anything. It all came back fine, but I'm so worried about the spotting and pain, and also irregular cycles. I haven't had a single one the same length since before my mc in April. Did your scan come back normal?

I suppose in the meantime, all I can do is keep ttc and see if the blood tests I'm getting reveal anything hormonal. So wish I had the money to go private :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Nato i know what you mean i am preggo and so want to POAS with my digi to get the 2-3 as i am utterly paranoid i got a 1-2 at 4+1. But that would mean i wouldn't have one to pee on later to get my 3+ . . . . The IC dont really help with the POAS addiction


----------



## LucyJ

yeah everything was a ok which was a relief the only thing they mentioned was that my womb was slightly tipped forward. My cycles were regular sorry your having problems were your periods regular before your mc?


----------



## msarkozi

CJ - I think you should test :) In the beginning, I couldn't stand the smell of my own urine! It was a strong smell. It is sounding promising for you

Lucy - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: wish there was something I could do for you!

Allie - I haven't watched that movie yet, but I think I know what I am going to do this weekend :) 

Megg - thinking of you today! I am sure all will be well :)

Hello to the rest of the girls! Hope everyone is enjoying their day so far....


----------



## sugarlove

Oops, don't know how that little frowny face appeared at the top of my last post. I was experimenting and thought I'd deleted it!

Nato test honey. You know you want to :haha: Have you got any symptoms yet do you think?

I bottled out of using the softcups last night I'm ashamed to say. They just look so big, and I'm also convinced I will shove the sperm out, or just force a lazy slow sperm to fertilize!


----------



## NatoPMT

too late sugar, already cracked and racked up my first bfn of this cycle. I just cant help myself

i hear you on those softcups. Im scared of the whole displacement thing too - if you do it after 20 mins then that could be a compromise. I think it was heart who said she practised loads first, a dry run, if you will

:hugs: to Lucy

haha at Raz, you are getting as bad as cazza, youre pregnant!!! Cant wait to see the 3+ though. We should start having 3+ parties.


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL Nato. I never get a bfp before af so really no point. I did for months and its a waste of money. I imagine I will get tested at my fertility appointment tomorrow anyway... as I am so close to af.

Thanks Melissa, the last time I was pregnant I had the same smell. I hear stories of dehydration but I always drink water, and diabetes...uh no dont think so... and some say the pregnacare vits do it but i have been on them for months. So I hope the smell is prego!!! I was so sick...so I ate. Felt better for half an hour... and then waves of nausea and hunger again! Some funny pains low down to and on the right side. Plus had a really bad dizzy spell earlier.

Are you going to wait to test Nato?? I bet you dont LOL!


----------



## msarkozi

CJ - I hope they do test you tomorrow and it's a BFP!!! :) I had been taking the prenatal vitamins for months as well, but it was only when I was pregnant that my urine smell changed. It was so gross. Thank god the smell tappered off


----------



## NatoPMT

NatoPMT said:


> too late sugar, already cracked and racked up my first bfn of this cycle.

scratch that, i got an evap - woo hoo

yup CJ, by the time youd posted id already been talked into it <anyexcuseface>

Im very excited CJ, will they do bloods or instant hpt tomorrow? Hope the app goes well too

I had a chart stalk and you haven't been recording your temps since 4dpo so i arrived all ready to start poking around and felt you didnt deliver. Must try harder CJ. Unless i am looking at the wrong page and I must try harder to find the right page 

One of us must try harder.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry I dont post anymore I'm too busy humillating myself!

Looks like CJ is next to test and then Nato, woo exciting week coming up!

Lucy - I'm glad your starting to feel a little better, do you have any follow up with the hospital? Or has your doc referred you for testing?? I hope they do something hun, you need some answers or at least to feel like they are helping you.

Good Luck with the interview Amy, sounds like it would be an amazing new start for you and your hubby, I love that you will have lots of rooms to feel with lots of children.

Allie and Cazza - I don't know how the hell you watched that film, I don't watch any horrors as I'm such a scaredy cat! I can't even watch the trailer for it, looks so scary!

Cazza - Only 2 sleeps sweetie, then you will get to see your little bubba, I will be thinking of you and Lee. Can't wait to hear all about it.x

Hi to everyone else, Sorry I don't remember all the posts to reply to as half my brain is down the toilet :rofl:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nato because you got an evap I am now asking you not to test until 9dpo at least. Go on....


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah sassy We've got an appointment the 1st Dec for some blood tests we're both having them done not really sure what exactly they will test us for it had to be about 6 weeks after the loss to allow my hormones to get back to normal and we are not allowed to try untill then also they have sent the baby to bristol for testing bit and they did swabs but I think swabs are standard with an erpc, so nervous about it so scared they are going to say theres something wrong with us and we can't have children or something I guess I dont really know what to expect as there was no option to ask questions just that we would be referred as we've had three losses and heres an appointment its at the epu somewhere I'd rather not visit again filled with so many bad memories.

Just curious why are you humillating yourslef and how??


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - I love how you love to test early! I wish I was still testing early with you! lol! We just need to convince everyone else to POAS! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Nato sorry you got an evap line but its to early when is af due?


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, are you sure it's an evap? Post a pic! 

Ok, I've got a softcup out ready to try it out as soon as hubby comes in tonight. How very romantic! :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

No chance cesca, the beast has been awoken now. It wont get back in the cupboard 

Mel, haha youre like the devil on my shoulder. Run wild with me and pee on a stick for the hell of it. 

Im only 6dpo Luce, an evap is more than i expected - think Im due on 13dpo as i ovd a day early, i might have a 26 day cycle this month for the first time in my whole life. Perimenopausally different cycles are beckoning. 

Luce, i know its a difficult and anxious time, i really hope that this is treatable, as many causes of mc are. I think its good to wait for a little bit to gather your emotional strength again. The reasons for mc that would mean you weren't able to have children are much fewer and more far between, as you are conceiving i think there is a much larger chance that this really will happen for you. Even on our thread, where there has been so much loss, the numbers are totting up over time - our time will come


----------



## NatoPMT

sassers what have i missed, what have you been up to this time

sugar the evap line has disappeared now. It was too faint to photograph so i prob imagined it anyway. Id love to share one of my Nato Specials so we could all discuss how much of an evap it was, but alas it has evaporated. Pardon the evapun.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My lovely embarressing story form my journal:-

So another embarressing puke story, I just took our hire car back as our car has been fixed, the guy at the car hire place offered to give me a lift to the garage to get my car, only a 2 min journey or 15 min walk so I said yes as I just needed to get home because I felt so sick! Anyway he started driving the car and I started gagging, "he said are you ok?" I said "no please stop the car" I then continued to chuck up all over the pavement with cars driving past tooting their horns, brilliant! The most embarressing moment of my life by far!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - I totally should! I mean, you and Cazz can't be giving the pregnancy test people all of their business (although I am sure they make a fortune off you two alone) :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy bless you you poor thing so thats tesco, the park and on a pavement that you've thrown up. Have you spoken to your dr to see if they can help you?

How are you coping with work? Are you managing to keep anything down?


----------



## Allie84

Oh Sassy! :hugs: I can't believe people were tooting their horns at you lol. I'm sorry, I don't mean to laugh as it does sound mortifying. I imagine you explained to the car hire guy you are pregnant? I've been in a taxi where they've had to pull over so my friend could puke but I imagine its different in broad daylight. :hugs:

Megg, hope your surgery went well. Thinking of you.

Amy, what an exciting time for you! I hope you guys get the jobs. It sounds like a great opportunity; 5 bedrooms, wow! :) Good luck try trying this cycle. I know what you mean about feeling that it sets you up for failure! I have those same feelings, but know they are irrational. I'm going to give the cough syrup a go as well but don't know when to start taking it. I see you're starting at CD9, so maybe I should start (I'm CD13). 

CJ, it sounds sooo very promising, good luck for tomorrow. I hope its a BFP! Same to you Sarah...I hope the :witch: stays away. 

Sugar, good luck at the gyno. I hope the time flies by while you're waiting. And good luck to hubby with his SA! I hope it's all good news. 

Nato, woo an evap. I hope that evap turns into a BFP very soon. I won't tell you to stop testing. I'm a testing fool as well. 

Lucy, :hugs:. I imagine at your appt Dec. 1st you'll get to ask all of your questions. I hope so! In the meantime take it easy and try to remain positive....I know sometimes that's hard. :( But the girls are right; there are way more reasons for MC that can be addressed than those that cannot, and the fact that your cycles are regular and you have been getting pregnant is a good sign. :hugs: We have had so much loss on this thread and yet so many progressing pregnancies...I'm confident we will all get our babies one day.

AFM, I'm back from the endocrinologist. My prolactin is back to normal, go figure. My thyroid is 'normal' she said, just like the GP. :shrug: I told her it doesn't seem to be_ ideal_ from what I've read online but she says it's fine...I convinced her to test me for thyroid antibodies though which can sometimes cause miscarriages/infertility. She wasn't very supportive in general, though. She said that since I have no obvious cause of my long cycles and hormonal flucuations I will probably not get pregnant without help from a fertility specialist!!! :( I don't know if I believe her, or maybe it's that I don't want to. Well, I'm determined as hell to try in the meantime!!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh that sucks Allie! I hope she is wrong! Will this test clarify things? There has to be a reason for long cycles!


----------



## Jaymes

:hi: Guys! I've spent pretty much all day working/pretending to work/catching up on you disco girls.
Lucy, :hug: Hope you are feeling better soon and you get some answers at your next appt.
Nato, I am so tempted to go get me some dollar tests to POAS with you all! I have been resisting for days anyway...
Megg... Love you babe, glad it went OK today.
Hearty, LOVE the disco ball!
There is so much more I know I am missing, but much love to you all!
AFM - I have been having Horrible hip pain, and can barely walk. I am going to look into getting a new chiropractor that has a bit more experience with prenatal care, as mine keeps saying it is just due to the relaxin hormones, Dr Google has suggested other options. 
Hope all is going well and we get many more BFP's in the next few weeks!
Love you people! MUAH!:kiss:


----------



## Allie84

Mel, This test is just to check for something I found online--thyroid antibodies causing infertility. But she doubts that's it since my thyroid is normal. She really had no suggestions at all. All she did was say everything was normal except for my testosterone (since the prolactin was back to normal). But even with the testosterone it wasn't that far out of range that caused concern for an adrenal problem or anything. :shrug: She said sometimes metphormin helps with long cycles that are caused by insulin resistance but I don't have that. Um, okay? Then why did you even mention it? There's nothing like going to the doctor and being told there's no reason for the long cycles and you will probably need help but she can't give it. Gee, thanks for nothing! I'm inclined to think it's going to happen naturally for me...but then I worry I'm just being too optimistic. I have an OBGYN appt for next month so hopefully that will be more useful.

ETA: I'm getting EWCM but still have a low on my CBFM. I wonder what that's all about.


----------



## NatoPMT

FFS!!! I rarely get my pants in a twist about drs, but this:

*She said that since I have no obvious cause of my long cycles and hormonal flucuations
*
rattled my cage. No _obvious_ cause??? your cycles are 50 days arent they? Thats NOT to be ignored - its her bloody job to look beyond the obvious and investigate your symptoms - thats her damned job. 

For fucks sake!! Well done on asserting yourself though

oh sassers, i dont know whether to laugh or hug you. Which is a common theme. Nothing is going to stop those twin hormones, but have you tried fresh ginger grated into warm lemon juice? that worked for me and my weak hormones. Im sure you know all this, but you have to keep your blood sugar stable too

Mel, thats support!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Sassy bless you you poor thing so thats tesco, the park and on a pavement that you've thrown up. Have you spoken to your dr to see if they can help you?
> 
> How are you coping with work? Are you managing to keep anything down?

I have run and been sick many times at work but thankfully no one has clocked! I have a very weak bladder anyway and the girls at work take the mickey that I'm always in the loo so that don't think anything of it when I make a quick dash!

I saw my doc today, he wouldn't prescribe me any meds to take! He just said that if I don't keep anything down for over 24 hours then I must go to A&E :shrug:

I'm not keeping much down! I seem to keep everything down before 10am then it's all down hill from there! so I'm trying to eat a good sized breakfast then just nibble when I can in the day, I'm drinking lots of water to try and stay hydrated.xxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> FFS!!! I rarely get my pants in a twist about drs, but this:
> 
> *She said that since I have no obvious cause of my long cycles and hormonal flucuations
> *
> rattled my cage. No _obvious_ cause??? your cycles are 50 days arent they? Thats NOT to be ignored - its her bloody job to look beyond the obvious and investigate your symptoms - thats her damned job.
> 
> For fucks sake!! Well done on asserting yourself though
> 
> oh sassers, i dont know whether to laugh or hug you. Which is a common theme. Nothing is going to stop those twin hormones, but have you tried fresh ginger grated into warm lemon juice? that worked for me and my weak hormones. Im sure you know all this, but you have to keep your blood sugar stable too
> 
> Mel, thats support!!

No I haven't tried that but I'm willing to try anything! I'm going to buy some tomorrow, obviously won't be able to drink it at work though! Do you mean proper lemon juice or sliced lemon in hot water? How do i keep my blood sugar stable? Please help!! :wacko:


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies, I was busy watching a hockey tournament out of town all weekend, it was a lot of fun! Still managed to get some :sex: in though!

Sassy thanks for making me laugh with the puke stories, I know I shouldn't laugh but I can't help picturing the side of the road heaving with horns honking at you as they drive by!! :rofl: YAY for ms!!

Megg hope you're feeling good on those drugs, hope the surgery went well!

CJ I keep trying to stalk your chart but it's still only showing up to 4dpo. But your symptoms sound promising! Can't believe you haven't POAS yet!!

Nato, testing at 6dpo, come on even I don't start that early!!! Good luck to you, but you don't need luck because this is your month!!

Lucy I hope you're doing ok and I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Allie I really hope you get some answers too! Hopefully your OBGYN appt will be more helpful!!

I got a positive OPK today at CD13 which I expected. Had ewcm for the past few days so we've been making sure we got our :sex: in. 

Hello to everyone, hope you're all doing well!


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I hope the gyno can you give you better advice! If you've been pregnant naturally already, I would think you could do it again???? Maybe you should come see my doctor! I think he would look after you well!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> FFS!!! I rarely get my pants in a twist about drs, but this:
> 
> *She said that since I have no obvious cause of my long cycles and hormonal flucuations
> *
> rattled my cage. No _obvious_ cause??? your cycles are 50 days arent they? Thats NOT to be ignored - its her bloody job to look beyond the obvious and investigate your symptoms - thats her damned job.
> 
> For fucks sake!! Well done on asserting yourself though
> 
> oh sassers, i dont know whether to laugh or hug you. Which is a common theme. Nothing is going to stop those twin hormones, but have you tried fresh ginger grated into warm lemon juice? that worked for me and my weak hormones. Im sure you know all this, but you have to keep your blood sugar stable too
> 
> Mel, thats support!!
> 
> No I haven't tried that but I'm willing to try anything! I'm going to buy some tomorrow, obviously won't be able to drink it at work though! Do you mean proper lemon juice or sliced lemon in hot water? How do i keep my blood sugar stable? Please help!! :wacko:Click to expand...

I got some fresh lemons and squeezed half a lemon into a glass, added lost of fresh grated ginger and then half cold water half hot. The lemon will help with your blood sugar too

you have to eat every 2-3 hours, but if you cant keep anything down thats not going to help much 

If you can eat breakfast, make sure its slow release carbohydrates - the best slow release is porridge, i have it with sultanas, cinnamon and nutmeg. Cinnamon helps stabilise blood sugar too but i doubt it will show much impact 

dont have any sugar or anything like commercial cereal that causes fast increase of sugar into the blood. That said, they dont actually know what causes morning sickness so i am just waffling on in the bigger scheme of things

woo hoo catch up yogi, youre only 6 days behind me. I personally think 6dpo is very restrained

Hi Jaymes - very committed to the disco catch up, i like your style


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yuck I hate porridge, I normally have weetabix with sultanas and chopped banana, is that ok? I'm going to try the lemon with ginger tomorrow for sure, I hope it works.xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

its like rice pudding for breakfast if you put sultanas, cinnamon and nutmeg in it. Nom.

yeah, your breakfast sounds perfect


----------



## Duffy

Hello ladies, I'm just reading and catching up this thread moves so quickly lol  Eating my pancakes hahaha, yum. I started charting something I have NEVER done nore had the patience for but I had this odd thought bubble last night "how old is Karissa gonna be when I'm thirty in five years" OMG FIVE YEARS OLD. I just realized I'm going to be a older mommy in standards of my own family/women who have teens at 30 lol. And the next baby is unkown on age until I get a sticky bean lol. If we get pregnant (boyfriend hahaha) this month my period should start a week before thanksgiving that would be something to be super thankful about


----------



## Allie84

Thank you for the indignation on my behalf, Nato! :hugs:

Mel, I totally would come up and see your doctor! I like to blame my care on being in a smallish town but you seem to get good care even in the middle of nowhere! :) 

Welcome back, Yogi! Good job getting some :sex: in and :dust: to you!

Hi, Jaymes! :wave:


----------



## LucyJ

Nato that sounds yum I really fancy it now do you make it from scratch with porridge oats.

Sassy have you tried crackers or crystalised ginger. My mum used to have a boiled egg and a glass of orange juice for breakfast when she was pregnant it was recommended by her midwife to keep her iron levels up as she was very anemic and throw up alot in her pregnancy. I'll ask her what else she used to do. I'm surprised your dr wasn't more helpful to be honest.

Allie I am so sorry your dr wasn't more helpful it must be so frustrating I hope the gyn is more helpful dont give up thought keep at them untill they give you a bit more support and help.

Thanks girls I know I shouldn't worry just my mind is all over the place at the moment I'm going to see my dr this week just to have a chat and I'm sure that will reassure me I'm lucky as I have a found a fab dr who really listen and takes her time.


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry to just jump in... but I'm freaking out. Just went to the loo and I had the tiniest bit of pink blood tmi sorry. Had to reach for it again tmi sorry. And next time went to loo there was nothing. I'm 11DPO, so I guess its early af? Still feel nauseous and really bad headache. No period cramps yet. What do you think? Sorry for the mega me post.


----------



## LucyJ

It could be due to implantation rather than af. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Nato that sounds yum I really fancy it now do you make it from scratch with porridge oats.
> 
> Sassy have you tried crackers or crystalised ginger. My mum used to have a boiled egg and a glass of orange juice for breakfast when she was pregnant it was recommended by her midwife to keep her iron levels up as she was very anemic and throw up alot in her pregnancy. I'll ask her what else she used to do. I'm surprised your dr wasn't more helpful to be honest.
> 
> Allie I am so sorry your dr wasn't more helpful it must be so frustrating I hope the gyn is more helpful dont give up thought keep at them untill they give you a bit more support and help.
> 
> Thanks girls I know I shouldn't worry just my mind is all over the place at the moment I'm going to see my dr this week just to have a chat and I'm sure that will reassure me I'm lucky as I have a found a fab dr who really listen and takes her time.

My Dr just about believed I was pregnant....Twat!!! I haven't tried any of those, I'm going to add them to my list! I really love fresh orange juice but it doesn't agree with me!xxxxx


----------



## Allie84

I know, I really can't believe they didn't offer Sassy something for her ms! :growlmad: I hope the ginger and lemon and crackers work, Sass! 

It was a day for stupid doctors all around! 

CJ, if I were you I would test today, to know one way or another. I'm impatient though.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sassy_TTC said:


> My lovely embarressing story form my journal:-
> 
> So another embarressing puke story, I just took our hire car back as our car has been fixed, the guy at the car hire place offered to give me a lift to the garage to get my car, only a 2 min journey or 15 min walk so I said yes as I just needed to get home because I felt so sick! Anyway he started driving the car and I started gagging, "he said are you ok?" I said "no please stop the car" I then continued to chuck up all over the pavement with cars driving past tooting their horns, brilliant! The most embarressing moment of my life by far!!!!

Hahaha!! They probably thought you were hungover!

My best puke story was feeling really rough in Pizza Express, going upstairs having a huge chuck up and then coming back and finishing my pizza. :kiss:

The only thing that worked for me was a constant supply of rice tea biscuits, drinking flat coca cola or fanta and lots of sleep/rest. You could also try those sea sickness bands as they can help with the nausea, which in my opinion is often worse than chucking up all the time.


----------



## cazza22

Hi everyone

luce I hope ur feeling better soon baby doll :hugs:

Nato I'm praying that evap today turns into ur BFP tomorrow :thumbup:

meggles I'm thinking of u sweet cheeks I hope all went well! Xx

hey James sorry ur having hip pain chick, it could be spd? 2 of my friends had it n could barely walk! Ask your dr to check u out hun

hey allie hope ur ok babe? Glad u had ur appointment hun & ur levels were normal for thyroid etc. Fx'd this month is ur month chick

yo yo yo sass I'm right there with ya gorgeous!! Got caught pukin today in the toilets at work & straight away the girl said ooohhh are you pregnant? I was like nooo I've ate somethin dodgy I think lol LIARR!! I felt a little better around 2pm & now as soon as I've got home it's all downhill again lol! Yayyyy I'm soooooo bloody happy to be throwing my god damn guys uppp!! Whoop whoop haha! That being said chuckin up in moving vehicles not so good lol! I need to lose a few pounds Hun you on the other hand really do not! I hope u find a cure soon bless ya!

Lov yas all like pigs love mud!!!!! Hehe lov Caz xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Sass, I know almost anything ginger will help with motion sickness, so hopefully it will help with MS too. Best thing I heard of was ginger pills. (so far the common theme is GINGER!)


----------



## msarkozi

CJ - you could test and then we would know if it is AF on it's way, or if it's a BFP :) 

Allie - we didn't always have this good of care....not until we got this wonderful doctor! He's very caring, and willing to take the time with you and make sure he gets everything all figured out. He's the reason why I decided to stay and have my baby here instead of going to the city.


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ lets hope that's implantation spotting - its before af is due so looking good girl!

Duffy, you're trying to sell that story to a 39 year old without any children at all <oldface>

Luce - Just get a bag of cheap porridge oats, the supermarket own brand see through bags of them are best. Dont get Ready Brek or owt. Just put sultanas in, grate nutmeg in and sprinkle in some power cinnamon and bring to the boil. Couldnt be more easy. Comfort food too. 

You sneaky sneakerson Cazza. They should keep their nosey beaks out.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey ladies! I skimmed posts, but I didn't read thoroughly. I'm sorry! I just wanted to let you know that surgery went fine (I guess) and I'm doing well. I did get the MAC anesthesia instead of the full GA. I'm very happy with how it works. I remember feeling a little funny and telling them that I already felt different. Then, I woke up on the way back to the recovery room and was fine. I remember everything that happened in recovery, which they said I wouldn't. But, I don't have much to report. I haven't talked to the doctor yet. He went out and let Kevin know that it was over and everything was. He told Kevin that he believed he got it all. And, that I responded well and didn't seem to have much discomfort. :shrug: My follow-up appointment is Nov 4. I can still say that I'm almost 100% pain free, and the bleeding is very minimal. No complaints here. I assume this means that I'm still in the Nov IVF cycle, but I'm going to email him and verify that as well. I think he'd have said something if there had been some problem that would keep me from it though. Anyway, slept about 3 hours when I got home and feel normal. So, that's that!

I'll try and catch up with you all soon! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

ah glad it went well hun... rest up.

Hi to everyone else.... sorry for those being sick (but I so wish I was, so I'm very jealous).
Nato - keep testing girl - it's got to be your month.
Hearty - ooh I haven't had a good dance in ages, glad you had fun
Luce - hope they find some answers for you, I felt the same way that I didn't want to know, but in the end I'm glad there was something wrong in a weird way because then I knew what I was taking on and felt I could fight it.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're having a lovely evening x


----------



## Dazed

Glad it went well Megg! I knew it would. I seem to be the queen of sugeries in my family.


----------



## LucyJ

Glad it went well megg :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Well girls it is AF!! I have just been to the loo and bright red... and enough to know that the witch is here. But no cramps which is just mega odd. And that means my luteal phase was 11 days! So I had no chance anyway this month! :cry: I am mega down! Sorry.

Sass bless you with the ms! You really are carrying twins!!! :hugs:

Megg I am glad it went ok, I hope you make it for Nov cycle.

Yogi, Nato I dont understand why my chart isnt working. I even went in to homepage setup after updating my chart and reloaded it into BnB. Any advice?


----------



## Allie84

Megg, so glad it went okay and you are recovering nicely. Are you at home or still in the hospital?

CJ, sorry the :witch: arrived and so early. I hate that ho bag!


----------



## sequeena

AF is here. 32 day cycle!! :cry: guess it was stress that was keeping her at bay!


----------



## CJSG1977

:hug: Sarah I'm with you chickedy! But I am 3 days early!! Bloody hate the witch! Hopefully we will be on same cycle day.


----------



## sequeena

CJSG1977 said:


> :hug: Sarah I'm with you chickedy! But I am 3 days early!! Bloody hate the witch! Hopefully we will be on same cycle day.

It really sucks :(

Because of my chemical I had a 29 day cycle this month and now it's 32 days?! I don't know what's going off! I will have to do opks this month because I have no clue when I'll ovulate! Don't think it'll be as late as my ticker says though.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry about the ho bag!


----------



## CJSG1977

I dont think I ov'd this month Sarah... my coverline was 98.2 and my highest temp was 98.4... apart from the last 2 days of 98.9 but I had a couple of drinks the night before. After ov my temp always goes up to 98.6 - 98.9. So I am going to tell the specialist I dont believe I ov'd. And explain why. Cycles after mc are always longer to start hunny. Usually for me the 1st after is 5-6 weeks. After the last one it was 33 days... not usual mc 35.... or regular being 28. This one was 32 by looks... but thats because my body tried so long to ovulate, and judging by temps...gave up! We will start fresh this month girl!!

Thanks Mel!


----------



## sequeena

I don't know CJ I am getting fed up of this TTC lark :( I'm rapidly approaching the 2 year mark, it's frustrating.

Oh hun it sucks your body hasn't ovulated :( The only time my periods were longer was after my mc last year, I wasn't expecting it this time though as after my last chemical my periods were still normal.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Sarah! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Megg, so glad it went okay and you are recovering nicely. Are you at home or still in the hospital?
> 
> CJ, sorry the :witch: arrived and so early. I hate that ho bag!

I'm home. I was only at the hospital for a few hours.


----------



## Megg33k

On to the bad news... I had a voicemail saying the clinic needed to speak with me today. I didn't get the message until they were closed though. So, I emailed my FS. He just emailed me back saying that the surgery went fine, but there was too much bad tissue and I need more healing time before I can start IVF. So, they want to push me back to the Dec cycle. I promised myself I wouldn't do the Dec cycle, because I'd have to miss Christmas with my family if I did. So, I guess all hope of a 2010 BFP is shot for me. I can't stop crying.


----------



## babywanted73

Megg33k said:


> On to the bad news... I had a voicemail saying the clinic needed to speak with me today. I didn't get the message until they were closed though. So, I emailed my FS. He just emailed me back saying that the surgery went fine, but there was too much bad tissue and I need more healing time before I can start IVF. So, they want to push me back to the Dec cycle. I promised myself I wouldn't do the Dec cycle, because I'd have to miss Christmas with my family if I did. So, I guess all hope of a 2010 BFP is shot for me. I can't stop crying.

Honey.. Do you think your family could come celebrate with you at your home? They all know you are doing IVF right? hugs.

I know I have no 2010 bfp shot.


----------



## babywanted73

:hugs: Sarah and CJ send her my way.


----------



## sequeena

Oh Megg I'm sorry!! I know it's terrible, but your body needs to heal so you can carry your baby and you need to have your wonderful family Christmas that you've told me about. Next year you'll have your little one to introduce all the awesome traditions to! 

Try to think of it in a positive way. I know I have no hope for a bfp before the end of the year either and it hurts like hell but we have to try to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Natopmt, okay you got me on that lol  

meg33, glad it went good for you, when I had surg... they told me I wouldn't remember the conversation I did, sort of gives us a chuckle lol.


----------



## Megg33k

babywanted73 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> On to the bad news... I had a voicemail saying the clinic needed to speak with me today. I didn't get the message until they were closed though. So, I emailed my FS. He just emailed me back saying that the surgery went fine, but there was too much bad tissue and I need more healing time before I can start IVF. So, they want to push me back to the Dec cycle. I promised myself I wouldn't do the Dec cycle, because I'd have to miss Christmas with my family if I did. So, I guess all hope of a 2010 BFP is shot for me. I can't stop crying.
> 
> Honey.. Do you think your family could come celebrate with you at your home? They all know you are doing IVF right? hugs.
> 
> I know I have no 2010 bfp shot.Click to expand...

Yeah, I just talked to my mom and she said that they are willing to come up here instead. So, I suppose I'll move forward in Dec anyway. Its not what I hoped for or wanted... but its the path that I'm being dragged down, kicking and screaming! lol


----------



## Jaymes

Sorry Megg. It's great that you'll still be able to spend the holidays with your family.


----------



## msarkozi

I think you should definitely do December Megg, as much as you didn't want to. December typically brings a lot of joy, especially with the Christmas season, and I hope it brings you joy as well! (besides, I am biased because my birthday is in December, lol!). I am glad your family is willing to come be with you instead!


----------



## Allie84

Megg, I'm so sorry about the setback, but happy to hear your family is willing to work with you.

CJ and Sarah, so so sorry about the ho bag (AF). :(

:cry: I'm having such a bad day. My appt was shit, and then as I mentioned a few days ago my mom's cholesterol was really high...so high no doctor knows what to make of it, they thought it was a mistake...so she redid it and it's STILL so high (1200, where under 200 is normal and most charts end at 400). They pretty much told her it's a miracle she's alive. She can't see a cardiologist until November, and as I said, she's thin. This is shocking! No one knows how she's walking around. I feel like she's going to have a heart attack any minute. It makes me worried about my self too, as it must be genetic. I am just so miserable. We were going to travel to Scotland this month-we almost bought tix in July- but I didn't buy the tix as I thought I'd be pregnant. Ha. So much for that. Then, I was just thinking of how in May, shortly after my miscarriage, I got offerred an awesome fellowship for this school year but I turned it down because I thought I'd have to leave it early to give birth before May. Again, ha, so much for that. I should have taken the darn fellowship. I put a great opportunity on hold for something that hasn't manifested itself yet. Now my due date is approaching at the end of December and I never dreamed I wouldn't be pregnant before then, but now I'm running out of ovs before my due date. :cry: I'm depressed.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry you are having a bad day Allie :hugs: I'm sorry about your mom, and I hope they can get it all figured out soon!!! And you will have your miracle baby too sweetie! Don't ever give up! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel. I'm normally such a positive person but this week has sucked big time. *wallowing*


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Allie! That sucks so much! :hugs: I'm shocked at your mom's cholesterol... When you said "high"... I never dreamed. I have no clue how that's possible... but i hope they figure it out ASAP! 

I also never dreamed I wouldn't be pregnant by my due date... and now I know I won't be by my 2nd due date either (Nov 27). So, I'm feeling your pain there. I hope we can both find some joy again soon! 

I am doing December... and I'm eternally grateful that my parents are willing to come up here. Maybe I'll literally get a Christmas baby. :shrug: So much for a heartbeat though... Its like the universe just keeps giving me a fucking slap to let me know that I'll never get even a few simple things that would turn my life completely around. I just wanted to see a fucking heartbeat before Christmas... and I'll never have that now.


----------



## Allie84

I hear that, Megg. I don't think the things we are asking for are outside the realm of basic human desires...healthy bodies, healthy babies, healthy families. Boo hoo. :(

Yeah, I have been googling her cholesterol numbers all night and they seem impossible. Like, literally impossible. And yet I just walked around the mall with her Friday like everything was normal. Totally bizarre.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> I hear that, Megg. I don't think the things we are asking for are outside the realm of basic human desires...healthy bodies, healthy babies, healthy families. Boo hoo. :(
> 
> Yeah, I have been googling her cholesterol numbers all night and they seem impossible. Like, literally impossible. And yet I just walked around the mall with her Friday like everything was normal. Totally bizarre.

I googled too, and it really doesn't seem like something that can even physically happen. I don't understand! I'm sorry, sweetie!

Yeah, they seem like basic requests... but apparently not. :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm so sorry Megg I know how much you wanted to hear the heartbeat by Xmas, I'm glad your able to do the Dec one, an Xmas baby was be amazing.xxxxx


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: Hugs Meg, sorry you've had this setback chick, but you can still have your lovely family Christmas......and a BFP to celebrate x

Allie....another hug required :hugs: Sorry your having a hard time of it x

Sorry about the ho bag girls :hugs:

AFM sorry I haven't been around much....been very busy with my DS, back and forward to the hospital etc! he's in pain, and the wound has to be re-packed everyday which really hurts him, we only discovered yesterday that they have left the wound open, and we haven't seen the surgeon yet, so have no idea what happens next :dohh: NHS!!...aren't they great??
Apart from that I managed to scrape together enough energy this weekend to put myself in the 2ww :winkwink: so fingers crossed....I'm just excited to be back in the game really.


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!

Sass ill play the devils advocate here and agree with your doc about not giving you any meds for the sickness. My doc is the same and here in Greece they generally dont perscribe meds for morning sickness. The most they tell you to do is to get the wrist band. My advice (and i did the same) is to just try and keep hydrated and rest as much as possible. Remember i took 3 weeks holiday over the summer so that i could deal with the MS and the exhaustion it brings. Drink ginger ale and flat coke. Very small meals full of carbs like pasta and mashed potatoe.

Megg very happy to hear your surgery went well. Again i will agree with your docs 100%. I know for a fact that it is highly recommended to wait 2 cycles before getting pregnant after any type of gyno surgery. Just think that Chritmas is just another day and pretty insignificant in the bigger scheme of things.

Allie whoa...That is some high cholesterol....Definately must be pathological and will not respond to meds. Has she checked her thyroid?

Jaymes i also have terrible hip pain on my left side...I thought it was from trying to sleep on that side all night....My doc said to deal with it lol!!!

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg,I'm so sorry you're not getting it this cycle. I suppose its best for them to wait for you to heal.

I know totally what its like to have a date in mind though and not reach it. I was hysterical after my MC in May because I wouldn't get a 2010 baby and that was what I wanted, and assumed, I was going to get from the day we started trying. Once I got to grips with the fact that it wasn't going to happen though I felt much better and it looks like i'll get a 2011 baby instead.A Christmas BFP would be amazing!!

Allie - that is blood scary about your mum. I have no idea how that is possible!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Megg I am so sorry darlin! I'm giving the world a punch back in the face for you! Blessing is that at least you will be all healed and ready for that christmas bub to settle in.

I am nearly at the hospital. My temp has shot down to 97.7. Spotting barely there but guess she will be here soon. Damn witch. 

:hug: Sass


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry your having to go through this Megg. I'm kinda at a loss for words for you. :hugs: I guess a hug will have to do.


----------



## LucyJ

CJ and Sarah sorry that the :witch: got you she really is a total bitch and I hope that shes gone soon and you can move on to a new month of trying.

Megg I am so sorry but pleased that your family will come to you I know what you mean about dates I was so exicted about being pregnant over chiristmas which kind of made the fact that I should of have had a tiny baby at chirstmas to hold just a little bit easier to deal with and now I have neither and it brakes my heart :cry: Life is fucking unfair sometimes but we have to have hope that it will happen for us although at the moment I have trouble believing that for me but I do believe it for you.

Allie I am so sorry about your mum I really hope they find some answers for her soon. Sorry your having a rough time of it its hard to keep the faith sometimes but you have to keep believeing it will happen its really hard dealing with a due date approaching steve and I got away for our first one as I needed to be away from everything and everyone as you know we lit a candle to remember our little one and had a long weekend away just us so maybe you and hubby could plan to do something nice together it is hard but you will get through it and hopefully you will get a BFP before it arrives.

:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I Have been to my appointment... not really sure where to start. First off I really did not like Ann Wright! Snooty, rude, brash and condescending!

BLAH BLAH BLAH.... The rest of this is in my jourmal cause it really was very upsetting! She said some horrid things and treated me like a souless piece of meat!

So she was about to end the consult and I said so what happens now....

SMEAR
Urine
Full Bloodwork (including testosterone, blood clots (again) Lupis (again) Electrolytes, Progesterone, Prolactin etc etc - And also Thyroid Function (again) )
Ultrasound for PCOS / Endo or any other abnormaliities

I asked what happens after and she said depending on the results next step would potentially be an ovulation test to check my ovaries are doing their job, and then trying a round of clomid.

Oh and a tip to everyone... BABY ASPIRIN MUST NOT BHE TAKEN UNTIL PREGNANCY IS DETERMINED! That is what she told me. She said if I get pregnant before I see her next to take it straight away when I get a positive pregnancy test.

Wow I wasnt expecting to feel this frustrated, angry and down about something that was meant to be a positive step in trying to get mine and my darling husbands forever baby!


----------



## vickyd

CJ did she say why aspirin should not be taken before?


----------



## LucyJ

CJ sorry she treated you like that stupid women. :hugs:


----------



## babywanted73

Megg33k said:


> babywanted73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> On to the bad news... I had a voicemail saying the clinic needed to speak with me today. I didn't get the message until they were closed though. So, I emailed my FS. He just emailed me back saying that the surgery went fine, but there was too much bad tissue and I need more healing time before I can start IVF. So, they want to push me back to the Dec cycle. I promised myself I wouldn't do the Dec cycle, because I'd have to miss Christmas with my family if I did. So, I guess all hope of a 2010 BFP is shot for me. I can't stop crying.
> 
> Honey.. Do you think your family could come celebrate with you at your home? They all know you are doing IVF right? hugs.
> 
> I know I have no 2010 bfp shot.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just talked to my mom and she said that they are willing to come up here instead. So, I suppose I'll move forward in Dec anyway. Its not what I hoped for or wanted... but its the path that I'm being dragged down, kicking and screaming! lolClick to expand...

That is great! I know its not the path you want to take. But I also know that sometimes we have to take different paths than expected to follow our dreams:)


----------



## CJSG1977

Vicky... She said that it can cause implantation failure. I'm assuming cause its a blood thinner....


----------



## vickyd

Dont know about that really....Ive spoken to many specialists about this and not one has said anything like this.


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Vicky... She said that it can cause implantation failure. I'm assuming cause its a blood thinner....

I can't see that being true since my fertility clinic has every IVF patient take it throughout their entire IVF cycle protocol. Most people recommend taking it daily before becoming pregnant, because it can help build up a better lining. I think she's a bit off base with that one. Its just simply not true. No offense to you, of course... I do appreciate you passing along tips from her. Its just that I can't help but believe that she's led you astray there.


----------



## CJSG1977

Vicky, I have been doing a bit of research and it appears that there is no reason not to take it. I think that maybe she is saying that to me because I have had 6 miscarriages with no reason why...and all shortly after implantation - so she may be thinking that it could make my problem worse?? Failing that she is just a dick which is probably more likely.


----------



## CJSG1977

Megg, she said that it is used in IVF cycles, but not recommended till pregnancy is confirmed for non ivf. She said it was old fashioned to do!!!! And you cant offend me hun. To be honest I want to go back there and stab her in the eye with a pen! Sorry for the graphic image but I really didnt like her. She treated me appallingly. And if I had conceived this month and my spotting wasnt my period it damn well is now cause I am bleeding REALLY heavy. TMI Sorry. I am also have horrendous pain in my back like when I have miscarried before. I might buy a test and see if I was pregnant. She was so rough with my smear and took too much tissue in my opinion. I have never had pain like this before after having one.


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Vicky, I have been doing a bit of research and it appears that there is no reason not to take it. I think that maybe she is saying that to me because I have had 6 miscarriages with no reason why...and all shortly after implantation - so she may be thinking that it could make my problem worse?? *Failing that she is just a dick which is probably more likely.*

:rofl: I couldn't help but laugh at that!

Yeah, I don't think baby aspirin has anything to do with your losses. I would put money on it! :hugs:

AFM... Spoke to the clinic and I'll be right back on BCP's as soon as my withdrawal bleed starts. So angry! LOL Anyway, my protocol (with the Lupron) starts all over again on Nov 14 and the official "IVF cycle" starts on Dec 6. Apparently, there was enough stuff that needed removing yesterday that I ended up having a D&C instead of just a hysteroscopy! Nice that someone finally told me. I would have thought that he'd have maybe told my husband that after it was over, but I suppose not.


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Megg, she said that it is used in IVF cycles, but not recommended till pregnancy is confirmed for non ivf. She said it was old fashioned to do!!!! And you cant offend me hun. To be honest I want to go back there and stab her in the eye with a pen! Sorry for the graphic image but I really didnt like her. She treated me appallingly. And if I had conceived this month and my spotting wasnt my period it damn well is now cause I am bleeding REALLY heavy. TMI Sorry. I am also have horrendous pain in my back like when I have miscarried before. I might buy a test and see if I was pregnant. She was so rough with my smear and took too much tissue in my opinion. I have never had pain like this before after having one.

OMG! That's awful! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! She sounds horrendous! No worries about the graphic image... Its nothing I haven't imagined doing to a doc here and there as well! LOL 

I know its def part of the IVF thing, but I was put on the baby aspirin back in 2009. So, I've been doing a long time, ya know? Def not just for IVF. I couldn't find a single negative side effect to taking it daily UNLESS you have a bleeding disorder! Obviously, that would be bad!


----------



## Allie84

Good morning everyone. Thanks so much for the kind words. :hugs:

CJ, I'm sooo sorry about your appointment! She sounds like such a bitch (and less knowledgable than our BnB experts).


----------



## sugarlove

Megg, so sorry they couldn't do the IVF this month. It must be really shit to psyche yourself up for it, only to be let down. Fingers crossed for you for December!

CJ and Sequeena, sorry AF showed her ugly face. 
CJ, your woman sounds like a right arse :growlmad:

Allie, sorry to hear about your Mum's high blood pressure. Can't they do anything sooner with it being so high? I feel you're pain re due dates.Mine is next month, so I really just have this cycle to get a BFP before it. Never dreamed for one moment I wouldn't be pg yet :cry:

I tried the soft cups last night. Put them in 10 mins after BDing. Had a scary moment when I thought it wasn't going to come back out later on, but it did in the end thank god!

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi All

Mone, how are you getting on? how are you feeling? whats your next app?

Hi CJ & Seq, im really sorry your cycles are being squiffy and cowface has turned up

CJ, your chart is still stuck, mebbes email FF and ask them? Will have a look at your journal to establish what i didnt understand from your post - who is this rude woman? Im sorry she was rough and hurt you. I think you should do a test too, but as youve said, you dont usually get bfp until after af is here, so it might not be a true pic. 

Also, hmm at aspirin shouldnt be taken during ttc? i have read that theres a possibility it helps stimulate ovary function and improve lining, re: implantation failure. ...I wonder where she gets that info from as the studies havent been completed as yet. Will start a googling session forthwith. 

Megg, glad you've found a way round the dec issue, big bums at having to wait, however necessary it is - hopefully the celebrations and your family being around will take your mind off it a bit too. I was reading TWW yesterday and read a post where the member had her bfp on christmas morning. The MAC sounds like a good option

I remember them lifting me onto a trolley after my ERPC, and i remember saying 'weeeee' as they did it. 

Allie, your poor mum! she must be very strong to be able to take those levels. I know what you mean about arranging your life around something that feels like its never going to happen, its no wonder youre feeling down. If you fancy a wallow i'll jump straight in with you

Sparkly, yeah, what dpo are you? lets wait it out (or not in my case) - hope your boy is feeling better soon

Sugar - youre so brave! well done. Did everything stay in or was some pushed out? Youre my guinea pig 

AFM, temps still ok, sore boobs and nausea but thats normal for me at this stage. i am just sat here waiting for a decent test date now. Drumming my fingers.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad the softcup didn't permanently lodge, sugarlove! LOL

Temps look good, Nato! The MAC was amazing, indeed. Very angry about the wait, but trying to deal with it all today!


----------



## CJSG1977

Blimey Megg you went through the ringer love you!! I'm sorry you have to start all over again babe. But I am glad that you are ok!

As for my lovely, caring, wonderful, warm, and brilliant fertility specialist...AKA... DICK... I am not sure what to do. I dont want it to effect my treatment. They could refuse to give me another consultant, and then I'd be stuck with her and she'd know I asked to see someone else. Then she'd probably treat me worse and not give me a follow up appointment for months. Hard to decide.


----------



## vickyd

CJ any chance you could go private?


----------



## NatoPMT

on googling, low dose aspirin did not help ovarian response in a study on 374 IVF patients

cant find any more. well, cant be bothered to read all the medical papers really.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey gorgeous girls,

CJ - So sorry she treated you like that, what a frigging bitch!! Sorry but my consultant says the same on low dose aspirin and I have always taken his advice. When do you get all the results?

Megg- Can't believe you only just found out about having a D&C, thats awful! Are you not in pain? I'm in agony after one of those! 6th Dec is noted in my memory for your IVF, I can't wait, I'm really excited for you.

Who's next to test? I need to see some new BFP.

Lucy - How you feeling today hunny?? 

Allie - So sorry to hear about your Mum, that's pretty scary. I hope her levesl reduce very quickly.

Nato - Hubby's bringing home ginger and lemon's so will give your suggestion a try tonight! He also bought everything and anything he could find with ginger in it, even some bubble bath :rofl:

Cazza - How you feeling hunny?? Start yacking at work? I hope not! 1 more sleep sweetie, sooooooooo excited for you.

As for me I'm shattered after a full day at work, could literally go to bed right now, I have never felt tiredness like it!!! 

DRUM ROLL PLEASE............................................Puke count today = 0 at 6pm!!
Woo hoo, so it's seems I have found a cure for my sickness, I have to eat approx every 3-5minutes, fruit, crisps, cereal bars, soup, hot chocolate, salad, etc etc etc
So here's the dilemma do I continue to eat like a pig and end up looking like a house by my 12 week scan and a whole city by full term OR do I continue to eat healthly and carry on feeling and being sick 24/7??? What would you do????


----------



## vickyd

Sass eat away! Thats what i did and i managed to keep the puking at minimum. This is exactly what doc recommended as well.


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi lovely women. I've managed to read everything and catch up, but of course can't remember half of what I read to respond to. Forgive me. My mother is still here and we are having a wonderful time. My younger brother went back to San Diego on Sunday. My older brother is still here too. He's staying with a friend in San Francisco. If you were wondering why none of us looked alike it is because my older brother is adopted and my younger brother and I have different fathers. But we're all family just the same.

I want to send a collective hug :hugs: to everyone having rough times right now. My heart goes out to you all. Lucy, Megg, Allie, CJ, Sarah. Anyone else? 

Glad some of you are just status quo. Sometimes no news is good news. 

AFM, my temps still haven't risen. I got a positive OPK a week ago!!! I'm in shock. Normally, my temps are high at this point. My cycle has never been this long. WTF is going on??? I'm taking my temps at the exact same time every morning and my mouth is closed when I sleep. Maybe my thermometer is broken? Grrr...I just want to wrap this cycle up so I can get on with my letrozole. I'm annoyed. Don't bother looking at my chart. I haven't put my temps in because they are depressing me to look at.

I'll be back on the site in full force next week, but I'll keep checking in even if I don't have time to post.

xoxo


----------



## CJSG1977

Unfortunately I cant go private Vicky. I wish I could. The midwife I was meant to have when I was last pregnant said that Ann (AKA DICK) was really nice! I am going to phone her tomorrow and tell her what happened and see what she says. I think I am going to request to see someone else. I mean... I am meant to trust a woman like this to help me get pregnant... I dont think so!

And I am in FULL FLOW but horrendously so. And I am in dreadful pain but not af crampy pain if you know what I mean?

I am technically in a new cycle now Nato so will delete that one off and hope that it corrects itself. If it doesnt I will contact FF. My temp shot down to 97.7 today so af was probably coming....unless it was an implantation dip, but I doubt it at 12DPO.

And I am very glad the softcup didnt get stuck Sugarlove!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Hearty glad your having a good time with your family must be lovely to have them around.

I really want to see my mum but she can't come to us as she had major knee surgery about three weeks ago shes doing well but cant travel and I'm not up to travelling to them but hoping to get home in nov.

Sassy I say EAT!!

I'm doing better today in less pain but still so tired need to start doing things and venturing out of the house dont really like to go out without steve but I know I have to.

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Lucy sorry about your Mum I wish you could come and see you as I know how much you need a big hig from her right now. Glad your feeling a little better, I agree trying to get out will help but it's so hard doing it alone, don't push yourself if you don't feel upto it.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Duffy

Amanda, have you considered using a clearblue fertility moniter? I personally find it the easy way for myself lol. Crossed fingers your temp sorts it self out soon! 

1977, hugs I hate periods and bleeding it takes the sunshine out of my day lol, major hugs to you. 

lucyJ, maybe you could do some shopping or window shopping that always cheer me up, and more so when I have the money to buy stuff lol. After I had my miscarriage I didn't want to leave the house I just felt so down but once I did I was able to focus on more of life then what was personally happeningn to me and able to heal alot quicker. Maybe your find it the same for you (hugsss)


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi hearty, your mum sounds just lovely. One day, i hope my pretend child speaks so highly of me. Having a distant mother is one of the reasons i have waited so long to try to be one myself - its hard to know yourself when you have no role models. I'm glad you have all that love going on, its very sweet

I disobeyed orders and had a look at your chart so i could stare hard at it and scare it into behaving. Roll on the letrozole. 

Ahh Luce, i remember not wanting to leave the house too, hope your mum is better soon. How long is her recovery going to be?


----------



## NatoPMT

oo talking of shopping, who wants to see what i got with the rent i should be spending on my mortgage

I got a dirty pink silk dress which looks loooverly over a black cashmere jumper...and some khaki brogue chelsea boots


behold
 



Attached Files:







10A43XNUD_small.jpg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 39









10437140_t1.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Sparkly

oh! gawjus nato.....for the record I am 3dpo :thumbup: and I also disobeyed hearty's order amd checked out her chart hehe.....I just couldn't resist it....

Duffy I use a CBFM too I think It's brilliant.....it is never wrong :)

Sass that's brill that you haven't pucked today :happydance: I say EAT woman EAT!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Hmmm Nato I just had a thought.....I hope that dress is stretchy....it looks flowing, as it's gonna need to fit in a bump and preggie sized boobies soon :D


----------



## NatoPMT

oh yes, forgot to say, im in the chanting eat eat eat camp too

sassers you need nutrients and throwing up aint gonna get your babies what they need


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly said:


> Hmmm Nato I just had a thought.....I hope that dress is stretchy....it looks flowing, as it's gonna need to fit in a bump and preggie sized boobies soon :D

haha no its unstretchy silk, but theres plenty of room around the middle. i did think of that as well but decided to buy stuff for now (ie the lace sweatshirt i got too) <justifcationface>

durr, says on your ticker your dpo. thicko me


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Love you purchases Nato, I love that dirty pink colour.xx


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone 

Just had a catch up... omg cj, that doctor sounds like such a cow, I definitely think you should try and be referred to someone else if you can though in my experience most of the doctors I've come across have that condescending, patronising tone, even worse because of my age, they all seem to think it unbelievable that I'm even conceiving. And as for the smear, I always ask for a male doctor as I think they are much more gentle, the last smear I had with a woman she forgot to release the clamp and pulled my cervix with it, the blood! and it turned out I was pregnant too.... I ached for days.

Megg - I cannot believe they can do a d&c without telling you, that's why I am so scared to ever have any kind of gynae surgery and have always refused the erpc. Good news you are going to go with the Dec cycle tho' and lovely that your family will be there to support you over xmas.

Lucy - sweetie, I know that feeling only too well, not wanting to leave the house, but you will gradually get the urge to venture out little by little, go with how you feel, don't force yourself or feel bad if you are making little steps..... it is still very early in the grieving process... give yourself lots of time.

AFM - I have been very depressed and spent all weekend in bed, unable to talk to martin, just crying really, i've wanted to be on my own. I took a digi again at just over 5 weeks and it was still 2-3 so I think that was the start of it..... we are now in a dilemma as to whether to have the first scan tomorrow (6 weeks 1 day) or next Tuesday (7 weeks), as they are the only days M has off so can come with me to Kings. If we have a scan tomorrow and there is no hb I know they will say come back and I'll have an even worse wait, whereas if there is no hb at 7 I will know that that's it (even though I'm 99% sure it's bad news already).... so that's the decision really, a part of me wants to go tomorrow but another wants a few more days not knowing..... crazy stuff really... some days I actually feel like I might be going nuts, that finally it has all caught up with me... this would be my fifth in a year, my next due date is 31st october, then 24th dec, i guess it's a lot to have had to go through in such a short space of time, but i wish i could just be stronger and stop feeling so sorry for myself.

ooooh that was a bit of a rant sorry!:dohh:

I never write much then when I do, i could moan for england... sorry again!:nope:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh girls I need advice not sure if this is normal I have started bleeding and in a lot of pain all of a sudden like crampy pain and getting this sharp pain across my lower abdomen. After the erpc had a little bit of bleeding then from friday onwards just spotting I past some little clots once they were almost black in colour then just spotting but it was brown spotting which stopped yesterday today no spotting then starting bleeding about half hour ago its not heavy but have to put a st as panty liner wasnt enough. Should I be worried or is this normal this has been totally different to the erpc I had in march.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy - I was pretty similar after my first one, I lost masssive clots which really worried me, I also had a heavy to light flow on all different days, if your worried though hun please phone the hospital and hopefully they will put your mind at rest.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

MinnieMone said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just had a catch up... omg cj, that doctor sounds like such a cow, I definitely think you should try and be referred to someone else if you can though in my experience most of the doctors I've come across have that condescending, patronising tone, even worse because of my age, they all seem to think it unbelievable that I'm even conceiving. And as for the smear, I always ask for a male doctor as I think they are much more gentle, the last smear I had with a woman she forgot to release the clamp and pulled my cervix with it, the blood! and it turned out I was pregnant too.... I ached for days.
> 
> Megg - I cannot believe they can do a d&c without telling you, that's why I am so scared to ever have any kind of gynae surgery and have always refused the erpc. Good news you are going to go with the Dec cycle tho' and lovely that your family will be there to support you over xmas.
> 
> Lucy - sweetie, I know that feeling only too well, not wanting to leave the house, but you will gradually get the urge to venture out little by little, go with how you feel, don't force yourself or feel bad if you are making little steps..... it is still very early in the grieving process... give yourself lots of time.
> 
> AFM - I have been very depressed and spent all weekend in bed, unable to talk to martin, just crying really, i've wanted to be on my own. I took a digi again at just over 5 weeks and it was still 2-3 so I think that was the start of it..... we are now in a dilemma as to whether to have the first scan tomorrow (6 weeks 1 day) or next Tuesday (7 weeks), as they are the only days M has off so can come with me to Kings. If we have a scan tomorrow and there is no hb I know they will say come back and I'll have an even worse wait, whereas if there is no hb at 7 I will know that that's it (even though I'm 99% sure it's bad news already).... so that's the decision really, a part of me wants to go tomorrow but another wants a few more days not knowing..... crazy stuff really... some days I actually feel like I might be going nuts, that finally it has all caught up with me... this would be my fifth in a year, my next due date is 31st october, then 24th dec, i guess it's a lot to have had to go through in such a short space of time, but i wish i could just be stronger and stop feeling so sorry for myself.
> 
> ooooh that was a bit of a rant sorry!:dohh:
> 
> I never write much then when I do, i could moan for england... sorry again!:nope:

Hi hun, 
Sorry your feeling so down, pregnancy after M/C is so hard to deal with. Personally for me I would wait and have a scan next week, I wish I had of waited but my hospital wanted to rule out eptopic so I had no choice really! I would rather live the next week in hope, praying that it's all working out than go tomorrow and not see the heartbeat and worry yourself silly for the next week thinking it's all over. Obviously it's completely upto but that just my opinion.

What if you go tomorrow and see a sac and yolk sac measruing on dates, would that give you some hope that things were working out? Then you could go back next week and hopefully see the heartbeat?xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Mone - to make you feel better, I've heard that the digital tests aren't that great! Most people have issues with them, and they never say what they actually are. So I wouldn't worry about it. A positive pregnancy test is a positive pregnancy test. Don't rely on the digital ones to confirm what week you are at, as it's just not going to do it. And being that it is only 6 weeks 1 day, chances are lower of you actually hearing the heartbeat during your scan. Mine was 7 weeks, 2 days when I heard the heartbeat. 

Lucy - if you are worried, please go to the hospital and get checked sweetie! I would rather you do it sooner then too late, as I don't want you to pass out hun!! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Lucy - I've never had an erpc, but if I were you I would monitor it tonight and if the flow increases, or you find it very painful, I would ring where I had the erpc done and ask their advice first thing in the morning. I was given a special number to ring at St Mary's during all of my medical managements and they were always very helpful. Hope you manage to get a good night's rest.

Sassy - thanks for your comments sweetie. I have been thinking the same thing, if we go tomorow and there was a fetal pole I would probably rest easier this week, but if I go at 7 weeks then it all has to be there really, and then I'll just know, I'm sure they will still ask me to come back (and I would wait a week anyway just to be sure), but just having a few more days i'm hoping to come out of this depression and just be strong enough to be able to handle it all again. I keep thinking maybe a mirable will happen and all will be well, but I can't believe it. Never felt like this with the others, I always had hope, but this time I can't muster even a ounce. I feel like I've let the bubba down really, just letting it go. awful.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sassy I've calmed down a bit I think it just through me as I've had no bleeding and the pain had eased then all of a sudden I was in agony and had bleeding. I'm going to see how I feel tomorrow and keep an eye on the pain and bleeding if it gets worse or I dont feel right I will go to the dr's tomorrow.

Minnie I'm sorry your having a rough time but dont give up yet are you sure of your dates? 

Thanks girls I think if its dry tomorrow and I'm not in to much pain I will just walk to the corner shop to get a paper or something I'm fine when I'm with steve he's like my security but I'm teaching next week so have to start getting out but will do it bit by bit thank you for you support.

Nato loving the dress and boots.


----------



## MinnieMone

Thanks Melissa, I think I'm going to wait it out till next week, hopefully then I'll see the hb and this will all seem like a bad memory!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mone - I feel exactly the same but how else are we suppose to feel? We have never carried a healthy baby and all we have ever had is bad news, it's hard not to expect the worse! I take each day as it come's and feel down when I want, I feel like it's never gonna happen when I want and sometimes believe I might actually get a baby at the end of this which I hardly ever feel. I hope you feel a little better soon, please don't beat yourself over having major doubts as I'm sure we all do.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's a good idea Lucy, even a little walk will do you good. Make a slightly further trip everyday and you will soon feel upto getting out alot more.xxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Hi girls 

wow im sooooo sorry for everyone who is having a shitter of a day :hugs: it seems we've had some real lows recently im so sorry hugs all round!!!

Hey Nato im lovinnnn ur new frock huny switt swoo!!! Glad ur temps are up :happydance: anymore tests today??

Hey sparkly 3dpo hey hun! how long u gonna hold off untill testing babe??

Luce i had a real heavy bleed a week after my D&C i dont remember being in a lot of pain though, if ur worried sweetness then seriously got back to the hospital ok :kiss:

Heartylicious im sorry ur temps arent playing ball gorgeous, stupid mofo bodies gggrrrr!! sending love ur way!

Sass yayyyyyy for no puking :bunny: u seem to have passed it over in my direction lol!! Im only a mornin puker thank fook once ive had some toast im fine but without butter because :sick: it stinks funny!! My boobs have been on & off sore today?? usually its full on all day im in agony but today ive found myself prodding them randomly in fornt of people :rofl: i think im worrying myself and talkin myself back into negativity because of the scan tomorrow, i am soooooooooo scared its unreal, Lee just said he's excited i mean WTF?? How can he be excited when all i feel is fear & those anxcious butterflies :cry: i think maybe he is just putting on a front & he too is crapping himself inside. I can only hope n pray i see beanie tomorrow, ideally i wanna see Bubs HB but know theres a chance i wont? rubbish thing is as im unsure of ovulation i wont really know much from tomorrow if im measuring behind as i very well could be? i can be behind my dates but defo not in front so either way im maximum 6 weeks tomorrow goin off :sex:. 

Please be praying for me n bean tomorrow @ 10 am girls i'll be on to update as soon as i can xxxxxx Lov u all xxxxxxx Caz


----------



## NatoPMT

Lucy, oh no. You can also call NHS Direct on 0845 4647

when i was mcing, i phoned and a nurse phoned me back - they are really helpful and very empathic. 

Mone, sweetie, are you still taking your progesterone and prenatals? Please keep up with them. Pregnancy in early 40's isnt that damned unusual, Im sorry the medical staff are worsening how you feel by feeding your fears like this. 

You are going to feel like this, if you didn't, given how this year has been, and the things people are saying to you, then that digi, its inevitable you will buckle under all that weight. 

All i can say to you is what i said the other day, just go through the motions for now.

For when you should go, I think you should go tomorrow for the scan. I think this because if you dont get the right measurements at 7 weeks you will have to go back a week later anyway, and then you will have a week of hell. Tomorrow will put your mind at rest, the measurements will help, even if you don't see a hb, you will know the dates and that might help you through the early stages. 

Its whatever you feel more comfortable with, totally your choice and whatever you decide will be right for you


----------



## cazza22

Mone i am so sorry for all of this it is the most god awful feeling in the world the not knowing of it all! I really dont wanna go tomorrow either babe but my FS is giving me no choice he says he needs to know how far i am etc. To think that these could be a fortnightly occurence makes me sick to the pit of my stomach! Like u & sass i have never had anything but bad news from sonographers, doctors, midwives its all natural to go to those places to just hear those dreaded words AGAIN!! im prepared to hear them again but i dont know how i am going to cope if i do. massive bear hugs babe do what is right for u xxxx i really hope this bean of urs is a keeper sweetie xxx


----------



## msarkozi

definitely praying for you tomorrow Cazz! I am hoping for nothing but a healthy baby or two for you! :hugs:

Mone - as Sassy said, it's hard to feel easy about the pregnancy when you have had mc's before. Just take it one day at a time. Even I still have days where I am feeling uneasy about it, as I am sure everyone else does too. Until the day arrives that we are holding our babies in our hands, we are going to stop worrying about the baby in our belly, and then we will have a whole new set of worries for the rest of our lives! Like I said, just take it one day at a time. And once you can start hearing the heartbeat at your prenatal visits, it will definitely help.


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry mone, cross posted, you do what you gotta do and if thats next week, thats cool with me!

ahem cazza, just the one bfn this morning. Got it down to a test a day. Going to miss tomorrow and wait till 9dpo. Im like samson

Cant wait to hear your scan news cazza!!! i'm excited for you.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I will be thinking of you both tomorrow Caz, I know it's all going to be fine. I can't wait to hear all about it, I really hope your able to get some sleep tonight.xx

Well I didn't completely escape the puking, but I've only chucked twice and that was in the last hour or so! I feel so much worse at night!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Duffy

Sparkly, woot yay that makes both of us, how long have you been using yours? It so accurate I love it and I'm happy I got it in 09 lol. :cloud9:

My gosh this thread moves so fast please don't think I'm ignoring anyone if I don't respond. I too want to offer my net hugs to everyone who having a tough time right now. :hugs:

So sparkly if you see this post or anyone else, when I did my first test it moved me up a bar should we start bedding now or wait a few days? Its been over a year since I used it and I erased the memory from my first pregnacy (trying to get pregnant). :baby: Anyway here the bar one is low fertility and high firtility and peak firtility when you do the big O........ :kiss: woot. 

I'm so excited to get it moving in Aug we finally put are everything into so I really count that as the first month we tried/the others we half tried with having a baby alot of nights we where wiped out :coffee:.......... so we really hoping it happens this month if it does we find out a week before thankgiving, if not we try in dec my daughter turns one year old dec 6............. yay. :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Caz sweetie I will be thinking of you and praying for you and your little one. Your bound to be scared after all you've been through and I suspect that Lee is nervous as well but being hopeful and positive for you and your little bean. I am sure its going to be good news :hugs: to you both.


----------



## MinnieMone

Caz I will be thinking about you, such a scary thing, but be strong, I'm sure it will be happy news. 

Nato - yes I am taking all my pre-natals and progresterone, steroids each day too. I only had a few puffs too over the weekend even though I wanted to smoke a pack and guzzle voddie.... anything to make myself feel better. M and I have had a good chat and he wants to go next week, I've never left it that late before so maybe it is a good sign, i'm going to try and make the next few days normal... and bloody hell I really should be looking for a new job, but at this rate i would go to interview in my pj's as I'm like something out of girl interrupted at the moment! Love that pink dress, btw, where's it from, looks a bit banana republicy?


----------



## CJSG1977

Loving the slinky dress Nato!! And boootieeeeeees oh Yes!!!

Mone honey, really dont go by what those digis say. They are not a laboratory and wont give you a true date of conception. They go by what they think is normal and nothing else. I would go for the scan if I were you. I think it will be good for you hunni.

Sass... Eat Eat Eat lol. Sorry you never got through the day but an improvement at least!

Good luck Cazz! xx


Lucy... Nato is right. NHS Direct are great. Use them if you need too. Big Hugs hun, feel better!

AFM 2 large vodkas and cranberry later.... feeling a little better... 3rd one..... oh yes!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy I didn't have bleeding after my ERPC, apart from brown spotting in a panty liner, but I did have very strong pain and in the end my doctor examined me and she thought I had an infection in my cervix and antibiotics helped.

Sassy/Mone - that is exactly how I felt early on, and still do now but luckily to a lesser extent. I'd wait for a little longer for a scan mone, I think scans before 7 weeks are a no no because they often lead to more worry than not. Oh, and throw the digis out they are bollocks!


----------



## Sparkly

Nato girl, who are you trying to kid??....I can already see you in that ultra posh bathroom of yours POAS...2 days indeed!

Lucy - I agree with Nato too, I used NHS direct about 3 times during my M/C they were really good and even phoned my GP whilst I was still on the phone, don't hesitate chick if it doesn't feel right.

Mone - good luck for your scan next week x

Cazza - Omg chicka tomorrows the day :happydance: Woo Hoo!! can't wait to hear you tell us it's twins x

Sassy - sorry the puke monster found you :hugs:

Duffy - I've been using mine since January, I got pregnant first time I used it! I was very impressed. I've used it every cycle since, but we are only just back to TTC this cycle. I am on clomid now and last month I had 7 days of highs before my peaks, so no we don't BD on all those days...my DH is 47...I don't wanna kill him :haha: We usually just stick to peak days really, or maybe just before if I can feel ov on the way :) if you feeling like you have the energy then start the BDing hun x


----------



## NatoPMT

yeay, down with digi's as laboratory tests

Mone, i know you are looking for bad signs, but come and talk to us before you let the signs register or add to your fears - apparently we are better than drs. You have every right to feel jittery, but i dont want the wrong things to cause the jitters for you. 

No its topshop. Here:

https://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/...oryId=208523&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20

come to mention it sparkly, it would be rude not to.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

oooh forgot to say good luck cazz!! xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Lucy i had massive bleeding about a week after my D&C....In total i was bleeding for about 3 weeks, it was really fustrating and filled me with anxiety. I also passed blackish clots, cant remember if i was in pain as i was drunk the majority of the 3 weeks..

Mone, with this pregnancy i waited till i thought i was 7 weeks so that i could spare myself the grief. Turns out i was a week behind what i thought and had the scan at 6 weeks 2 days. I was very lucky that a hb was picked up or else i would have freaked out completely....I think the longer we can wait the better it is really. Make sure they do an internal scan.

Nato great buys girl! So youve started testing already...hmmmm.... bad girl!


----------



## LucyJ

Feeling a bit better more relaxed going to see how it goes but will use nhs direct if I dont feel right thanks girls for your advice. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Cazz all the luck i can muster is directed your way for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Feeling a bit better more relaxed going to see how it goes but will use nhs direct if I dont feel right thanks girls for your advice. :hugs:

:hugs: right back atcha


----------



## cazza22

Thanks girls lov you all millions xxxxxxxxxx

& sparkly huny im lovin how much u believe im havin twinnys bless ur cottons!! we'll see if ur right tomoz chick xxxxx 

:hugs: lov caz


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Hey gorgeous girls,
> 
> CJ - So sorry she treated you like that, what a frigging bitch!! Sorry but my consultant says the same on low dose aspirin and I have always taken his advice. When do you get all the results?
> 
> Megg- Can't believe you only just found out about having a D&C, thats awful! Are you not in pain? I'm in agony after one of those! 6th Dec is noted in my memory for your IVF, I can't wait, I'm really excited for you.
> 
> Who's next to test? I need to see some new BFP.
> 
> Lucy - How you feeling today hunny??
> 
> Allie - So sorry to hear about your Mum, that's pretty scary. I hope her levesl reduce very quickly.
> 
> Nato - Hubby's bringing home ginger and lemon's so will give your suggestion a try tonight! He also bought everything and anything he could find with ginger in it, even some bubble bath :rofl:
> 
> Cazza - How you feeling hunny?? Start yacking at work? I hope not! 1 more sleep sweetie, sooooooooo excited for you.
> 
> As for me I'm shattered after a full day at work, could literally go to bed right now, I have never felt tiredness like it!!!
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE............................................Puke count today = 0 at 6pm!!
> Woo hoo, so it's seems I have found a cure for my sickness, I have to eat approx every 3-5minutes, fruit, crisps, cereal bars, soup, hot chocolate, salad, etc etc etc
> So here's the dilemma do I continue to eat like a pig and end up looking like a house by my 12 week scan and a whole city by full term OR do I continue to eat healthly and carry on feeling and being sick 24/7??? What would you do????

I honestly haven't had much pain at all... maybe a stray cramp here and there, but much like AF cramps, and only one every few hours at worst. I don't know how he did it, but he definitely left me feeling pretty normal. :shrug:

I say eat, eat, eat! Any reasonable doctor will tell you the same. And, the sickness will likely pass within a few weeks... So, you won't be eating for England for 9 months... You're still better off gaining slightly more weight than puking constantly. Do what you must for your little beans! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> oo talking of shopping, who wants to see what i got with the rent i should be spending on my mortgage
> 
> I got a dirty pink silk dress which looks loooverly over a black cashmere jumper...and some khaki brogue chelsea boots
> 
> 
> behold

Gorgeous purchases! :thumbup:



heart tree said:


> :hi: Hi lovely women. I've managed to read everything and catch up, but of course can't remember half of what I read to respond to. Forgive me. My mother is still here and we are having a wonderful time. My younger brother went back to San Diego on Sunday. My older brother is still here too. He's staying with a friend in San Francisco. If you were wondering why none of us looked alike it is because my older brother is adopted and my younger brother and I have different fathers. But we're all family just the same.
> 
> I want to send a collective hug :hugs: to everyone having rough times right now. My heart goes out to you all. Lucy, Megg, Allie, CJ, Sarah. Anyone else?
> 
> Glad some of you are just status quo. Sometimes no news is good news.
> 
> AFM, my temps still haven't risen. I got a positive OPK a week ago!!! I'm in shock. Normally, my temps are high at this point. My cycle has never been this long. WTF is going on??? I'm taking my temps at the exact same time every morning and my mouth is closed when I sleep. Maybe my thermometer is broken? Grrr...I just want to wrap this cycle up so I can get on with my letrozole. I'm annoyed. Don't bother looking at my chart. I haven't put my temps in because they are depressing me to look at.
> 
> I'll be back on the site in full force next week, but I'll keep checking in even if I don't have time to post.
> 
> xoxo

Sorry your cycle is being such a pain... but your family sounds lovely! :hugs: 



MinnieMone said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just had a catch up... omg cj, that doctor sounds like such a cow, I definitely think you should try and be referred to someone else if you can though in my experience most of the doctors I've come across have that condescending, patronising tone, even worse because of my age, they all seem to think it unbelievable that I'm even conceiving. And as for the smear, I always ask for a male doctor as I think they are much more gentle, the last smear I had with a woman she forgot to release the clamp and pulled my cervix with it, the blood! and it turned out I was pregnant too.... I ached for days.
> 
> Megg - I cannot believe they can do a d&c without telling you, that's why I am so scared to ever have any kind of gynae surgery and have always refused the erpc. Good news you are going to go with the Dec cycle tho' and lovely that your family will be there to support you over xmas.
> 
> Lucy - sweetie, I know that feeling only too well, not wanting to leave the house, but you will gradually get the urge to venture out little by little, go with how you feel, don't force yourself or feel bad if you are making little steps..... it is still very early in the grieving process... give yourself lots of time.
> 
> AFM - I have been very depressed and spent all weekend in bed, unable to talk to martin, just crying really, i've wanted to be on my own. I took a digi again at just over 5 weeks and it was still 2-3 so I think that was the start of it..... we are now in a dilemma as to whether to have the first scan tomorrow (6 weeks 1 day) or next Tuesday (7 weeks), as they are the only days M has off so can come with me to Kings. If we have a scan tomorrow and there is no hb I know they will say come back and I'll have an even worse wait, whereas if there is no hb at 7 I will know that that's it (even though I'm 99% sure it's bad news already).... so that's the decision really, a part of me wants to go tomorrow but another wants a few more days not knowing..... crazy stuff really... some days I actually feel like I might be going nuts, that finally it has all caught up with me... this would be my fifth in a year, my next due date is 31st october, then 24th dec, i guess it's a lot to have had to go through in such a short space of time, but i wish i could just be stronger and stop feeling so sorry for myself.
> 
> ooooh that was a bit of a rant sorry!:dohh:
> 
> I never write much then when I do, i could moan for england... sorry again!:nope:

You say whatever you need to say, love! Don't you dare feel like you're moaning! I read later that you're planning to wait, and that's exactly what I would have suggested too. I think that knowing 100% will be much better than the possible limbo! :hugs:



cazza22 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> wow im sooooo sorry for everyone who is having a shitter of a day :hugs: it seems we've had some real lows recently im so sorry hugs all round!!!
> 
> Hey Nato im lovinnnn ur new frock huny switt swoo!!! Glad ur temps are up :happydance: anymore tests today??
> 
> Hey sparkly 3dpo hey hun! how long u gonna hold off untill testing babe??
> 
> Luce i had a real heavy bleed a week after my D&C i dont remember being in a lot of pain though, if ur worried sweetness then seriously got back to the hospital ok :kiss:
> 
> Heartylicious im sorry ur temps arent playing ball gorgeous, stupid mofo bodies gggrrrr!! sending love ur way!
> 
> Sass yayyyyyy for no puking :bunny: u seem to have passed it over in my direction lol!! Im only a mornin puker thank fook once ive had some toast im fine but without butter because :sick: it stinks funny!! My boobs have been on & off sore today?? usually its full on all day im in agony but today ive found myself prodding them randomly in fornt of people :rofl: i think im worrying myself and talkin myself back into negativity because of the scan tomorrow, i am soooooooooo scared its unreal, Lee just said he's excited i mean WTF?? How can he be excited when all i feel is fear & those anxcious butterflies :cry: i think maybe he is just putting on a front & he too is crapping himself inside. I can only hope n pray i see beanie tomorrow, ideally i wanna see Bubs HB but know theres a chance i wont? rubbish thing is as im unsure of ovulation i wont really know much from tomorrow if im measuring behind as i very well could be? i can be behind my dates but defo not in front so either way im maximum 6 weeks tomorrow goin off :sex:.
> 
> Please be praying for me n bean tomorrow @ 10 am girls i'll be on to update as soon as i can xxxxxx Lov u all xxxxxxx Caz

Thinking of you and your bean, honey! Can't wait for your update!!!


AFM... I think, on top of everything else, I might be starting my withdrawal bleed. I suddenly feel very AF-y and the pink watery stuff has turned to more of a normal AF-like blood. I know I'm due to start it any day now. My last pill was Sunday, and the last time I started my bleed the next day. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to know for sure if its D&C related or AF. They really didn't have any advice at the clinic about that either. So, I guess I'll see what happens for now. But, they said I should only really expect the watery pink stuff after the D&C... So, I'm inclined to think that this is the beginning of AF instead. Ain't that about a bitch? Funny... I might only end up getting 2 days off of the BCP's! :dohh:


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope this is things getting back to normal for you hun! I know it wont be nice being back on the BCP's so soon, but it will be worth it!


----------



## Allie84

Hello my lovely ladies! :wave: 

You guys are seriously the best...I really appreciate your support going through a shit time. It really lifts my spirits. :hugs: :friends:

Cazz, good luck tomorrow girlie!! I can't wait to hear back from you! :happydance: Your scan is at 4 am my time so hopefully you'll have an update by the time I wake up. I'm sending happy scan thoughts your way :)

Hearty, sorry your temps aren't rising. I well and truly feel your pain. Aaargh!! Happy you're enjoying your family time, though. 

Mone, aww I'm sooo sorry you're feeling down. :hug: I wish there were something we could say to help you feel more hopeful. I really wouldn't put too much faith in what the digi's tell you...hang in there until next week. It's okay to moan, that's what we're here for! 

Sass, sorry the puking got you again! At least you found a way to keep it mostly at bay...I say eat eat eat all day long for your yolkies! 

CJ, hope you enjoyed those vodkas!

Megg, back on BC so soon? :hugs:

Nato, how are you feeling symptoms-wise? Other than feeling like testing, that is! :haha: Btw I love your boots and dress...that shade of pink (I think I call that salmon) is my favorite. 

Sparkly and Duffy, I'm also using the CBFM. This is my first cycle with it...I got it used, so I'm not sure what you mean by the memory. I wonder if it's using someone else memory!?!

Lucy, I am so sorry you're in pain. :( I hope it went away enough for you to get a good night's sleep. :hugs: I imagine every MC is different, but I hope the worst is over for you. You and Steve are so amazingly strong and will get through this. In the meantime it's perfectly okay to greive. :hugs:

We are in the midst of our first Winter Storm here! I'm holding out hope for a snow day tomorrow at least a late start. :) It's crazy out there!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, it looks like I won't be getting much time off. They need me back on it before the Dec IVF cycle, and this AF will be my last until the beginning of Dec... especially since mine are a bit erratic. I need to make sure that I have one, and this one is pretty well guaranteed. I get it, but I hate it. No real options though. :shrug: 

We had some friends over tonight and watched the Rocky Horror episode of Glee. It was great sometimes and horrid other times, but the great times were SO amazing. :) Finding happiness with the small things!


----------



## Allie84

I like that, Megg...finding happiness with the small things. I think it's a good approach. I also watched Glee and enjoyed it...but I don't like Rocky Horror so the music was kind of meh for me.


----------



## Megg33k

I was torn... I wanted to "thank" your post for complimenting the idea of finding happiness with little things... but I was appalled that you don't like Rocky Horror! What is THAT nonsense?!?! I "thanked" it anyway... but I have my reservations suddenly! :haha: How can you not LOVE Rocky Horror? :(


----------



## Allie84

Hehe!! You're so funny. :) I actually attended one of the infamous midnight showings with everyone all dressed up...I _tried_ to like it as I normally love getting geeked out.


----------



## heart tree

OMG, I heart Rocky Horror!!! Tim Curry was oddly sexy to me in it. Those lips, that smile, those eyes!!! I'm right there with you Megg!!!

Duffy, I did use the CBFM. I used it last cycle and it was spot on. I got a high the same day I got my positive OPK and I had a temp rise. This time, I got 3 positive OPKs in one day and was still reading low on my CBFM. I stopped using it after it kept giving me low readings. I've never had a cycle this long. My positive OPK was spot on time with when I normally ovulate. I'm surprised I haven't had a temp rise yet. Maybe I should have kept going with the CBFM, but since I'm not trying this cycle, I didn't want to waste the money. It is very strange that this is happening all of a sudden. 

Allie, I'm sorry about your mom. Having mine here is such a blessing. She and I were just talking about all the things you don't want to talk about such as aging and dying. I want her to have her affairs in order in case something happens to her unexpectedly. It is a conversation I have with my clients all the time. It is much easier to talk to people about dying when it isn't your mom. Might I suggest that your mother signs a Power of Attorney for health and finance if she hasn't already. It is really important to assign someone to make decisions for you if you are unable to do so. She might have already done this, but if not, it is a good thing to do. My mom is going to make me and my aunt her Power of Attorney. BTW, you shouldn't be getting someone else's "memory" on your CBFM. There is a way to clear the memory. I'm going to clear mine for next cycle since I'll be on letrozole. 

Megg, I'm glad your surgery is over and you are recovering. Is getting AF a good thing at this point? I'm so glad they cleaned out your uterus. Now it is pristine and in prime condition for your bub. 

Lucy, I hope you are snuggled in for the night. I had pain on and off and bleeding. I was told that it was my uterus shrinking and that as long as I wasn't going through a pad an hour, the bleeding was normal. I agree with the other ladies though, if it persists, call the doctor. This is your body and you need to feel comfortable with your healing process. 

Nato, love the clothes. Can we have a runway show???

Sass, I wish you were feeling better. Those babes are giving you a run for your money! I'm looking forward to your scan on November 2!

Caz, I'll check in tomorrow. I can't wait to hear about your scan. I know how scared you must be. I'll be thinking about you!!!

xoxo


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I'll be watching glee online this afternoon. I have never seen Rocky Horror Picture Show (which is weird as I am a bit camp theatre person) and only know Time Warp but looking forward to watching it!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls would it be alright if i join , i know it maybe too early some people know me but im sadly back ttc again hoping 4th time will be lucky for us x


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Jenny welcome to our disco world. :hugs:

Caz I'm thinking of you think you've had your scan bu now hope it all went well much love :hugs:

Thanks amanda I did manage to get sleep steve made me a hotwater bottle and I curled up with it. Pain not as bad today but definitetly bleeding now which I guess is a good thing I think. 

:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! sorry been a bit absent the last couple of days and had loads to catch up on . . .

Nato - Love the dress hun! How goes the waiting for testing, have you POAS yet?

Megg - Sorry about the delay for you hun, a :bfp: would the very best christmas presant for you and will be sending a special message to Santa for you :hug:

Lucy - Glad the pain has died down and you got some sleep. Sending gentle hugs and lots of healing thoughts to you xx

Jenny - Sorry for your loss and welcome to the group xxx

Caz - How did the scan go? Cant wait for the update

CJ - That so called specialist sounds like a muppet and would have gotten a bit of a slap from me!! Hope the bitch can earn her money though and get you some answers xxx

There was loads of other stuff i wanted to say but its all gone out me head! Sorry to anyone i forgot and sorry to everyone having a shitty day the other day. Hope today is a better one xxxx

AFM - Well i feel awful today and like i have a bad hangover - Its great though! Also in the last couple of days i did another digi and got a 2-3 and then on my IC today the line was nearly as dark as the control and much darker then Monday's so i am very happy. Got to go and buy another digi now though to get my 3+ next week, still it helps to reasure me after having panic.


----------



## vickyd

Jen hun how are you feeling?

Luce did they give you the pills to help your uterus shrink, here they are called mitrotan. They cause heavier bleeding at first but help get things back on track.

Raz great to hear those lines are getting darker! I think you can stop testing by next week though lol!

Cazz anxiously awaiting your fab news!!!


----------



## Razcox

LOL i will stop once i get that 3+ but i am always very nervous for the first couple of weeks and POAS to track the lines really helps. Not sure what i am going to do after though how will i feed my POAS addiction? :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Vicky no I havnt been given any pills.


----------



## vickyd

Oh god new theory about infertility...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11618265


----------



## Allie84

Darn it, Vicky! I have type "O" blood. My only consolation I suppose is the article was about those in 'early middle age' and at 26 I'm not there yet. Thanks for sharing, though. It's always better to know!

Cazz, I was hoping for news by now, hopefully you post before the students start arriving and I have to log off (no snow day, sadly).


----------



## LucyJ

I'm O as well Allie damn it!!

Caz I hope your okay sweetie and all has gone well :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Guys relax! Type O is the most common blood type!!!! I posted the article cause i found it to be generalizing and without sound scientific ground!


----------



## Allie84

You're the scientist Vicky, so I trust you. :)

Welcome Jen! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LucyJ

It didn't seem to be based on much evidence but just another article to worry women.


----------



## vickyd

Exactly Luce.... Research departments leak stuff like this to the press in hopes of getting further funding.


----------



## msarkozi

Welcome to the group Jenny! Sorry for your loss, and good luck with the ttc :hugs:

Cazz - I thought there would be an update by now??? I hope all is well! 

Megg is going to hate me for this.....I have never seen Rocky Horror show (well I have seen little pieces), but I hate it....and I also hate Glee! :blush: I thought I would like Glee, but I tried watching an episode and had to change the channel.


----------



## Razcox

Never seen rocky horror or glee . . . Sorry!


----------



## NatoPMT

I was hoping to see an update from Cazza too

I saw this news piece today which is good news for IVF'ers (assuming it doesnt cost 5 million pounds)" - amazing success rate in the trial

https://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/U...nception_Rates_For_Women_Undergoing_Treatment


any pics of the storm allie? lets have a look. I am early middle age and an O, some girls get all the luck

Hearty: i will catwalk my boots, if you catwalk yours. go go

Hi Jenny, welcome to the disco derail. Im sorry for your loss's, theres plenty on here who have similar experiences who now nearly have their babies, i hope its your turn very very soon

I am 8dpo today, and have been feeling nauseous on and off for a few days. I would think that was a good sign but have had it every month along with my attention seeking phantom pregnancies. I googled Luteal phase nausea and found a few threads from women who have developed nausea after ov after mc or full term pregnancies. Anyone got / heard of this? cant find any reasons, just anecdotal


----------



## Sparkly

Hey ladies

Vic - My DH told me about that report, then dismissed it as okay as I'm type A, but I am middle aged!! I did spend the best part of my 20's and 30's with pcos and not ovulating though.....I remember reading somewhere that pcos women over 35 can have a larger ovarian reserve than women of the same age without....who knew? But I guess it makes sense!

Glee hater here.....I just don't get it...never seen rocky horror either!

Lucy - hope you're okay today hun :hugs:

Cazza - where are you hun?....waiting on updates here!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Nato did you test today shug....huh?


----------



## NatoPMT

Hello from 1 middle ager to another. God, i never thought id be middle aged. Thats enough to cause a hissy fit



Sparkly said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Vic - My DH told me about that report, then dismissed it as okay as I'm type A, but I am middle aged!! I did spend the best part of my 20's and 30's with pcos and not ovulating though.....I remember reading somewhere that pcos women over 35 can have a larger ovarian reserve than women of the same age without....who knew? But I guess it makes sense!

im not sure about the pcos ovarian reserve thing

i thought that the eggs aged with you, rather than with how many were released and the reserve was reduced by the age rather than not oving?


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly said:


> Nato did you test today shug....huh?

whaddya you think

ahem.


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> Nato did you test today shug....huh?
> 
> whaddya you think
> 
> ahem.Click to expand...

:haha: Thatta girl :D


----------



## Dazed

Nato, I get a little nausious now after ov. Actually a few things have changed for me now since the mc.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello girlies!!!

I love glee! And thoroughly enjoy Rocky Horror!! I'll have to try and get a download of it or something.

Cazz... where are you!!!

Well I called the midwife I was meant to have... and asked her about 'the dick' I had to see yesterday. I am going to keep calling her that now cause she is not worthy yet of Fertility Specialist. Well anyway... Bethan (the midwife who is just wonderful) told me that the dick is one of the best in her field. She is one of the consultants that always gets brought in. She works everyday, all day and night around several of the hospitals. Once she has identified a problem she makes sure she ixes it. Bethan explained that the dick is brash, short and to the point. So I will go back and see her to get my results but I might request she have a better bedside manner.

I poas today and of course it was neg cause af wasnt meant to be here till tomorrow and I never get a pos before. So I will never know if I was pregnant or not.

Allie after the 5th vodka and cranberry I felt positively wonderful, thank you :rofl: 

I needed to unwind last night though. But I have freaked myself out cause I kept dreaming that they found I had endo and pcos at my ultrasound! Just worrying myself I guess.

Chris and I have decided to make this month fun. So no SMEP! No OPK's! Charting will be kept to a minimum and I am even going to try and not symptom spot this month. I think we both deserve that, and his face lit up like a picture! So he is happy lol. When can I take baby aspirin though cause I am interested in doing that...and I am still going to take the EPO and Vits cause it makes for a healthy body. I will keep Nov 23rd in mind though as that is when next af should be due...

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NatoPMT

haha I feel all pleased with myself now sparkly :wacko:

Thanks Dazed, what else has changed if you dont mind me asking? Im going to try and find out a bit more about the nausea


----------



## LucyJ

Nato since my first mc I get nausea in the build up towards af it really sucks as I always thought it was a sign I might be pregnant but after a few months I realised it was just my weird arse body interesting the month I got my BFP I didnt have any nausea in the build up towards AF only after it was late.

Can I just say fuck fuck fuck to stupid fucking hormones mine dont seem to know what the hell is going on :grr:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> OMG, I heart Rocky Horror!!! Tim Curry was oddly sexy to me in it. Those lips, that smile, those eyes!!! I'm right there with you Megg!!!
> 
> Duffy, I did use the CBFM. I used it last cycle and it was spot on. I got a high the same day I got my positive OPK and I had a temp rise. This time, I got 3 positive OPKs in one day and was still reading low on my CBFM. I stopped using it after it kept giving me low readings. I've never had a cycle this long. My positive OPK was spot on time with when I normally ovulate. I'm surprised I haven't had a temp rise yet. Maybe I should have kept going with the CBFM, but since I'm not trying this cycle, I didn't want to waste the money. It is very strange that this is happening all of a sudden.
> 
> Allie, I'm sorry about your mom. Having mine here is such a blessing. She and I were just talking about all the things you don't want to talk about such as aging and dying. I want her to have her affairs in order in case something happens to her unexpectedly. It is a conversation I have with my clients all the time. It is much easier to talk to people about dying when it isn't your mom. Might I suggest that your mother signs a Power of Attorney for health and finance if she hasn't already. It is really important to assign someone to make decisions for you if you are unable to do so. She might have already done this, but if not, it is a good thing to do. My mom is going to make me and my aunt her Power of Attorney. BTW, you shouldn't be getting someone else's "memory" on your CBFM. There is a way to clear the memory. I'm going to clear mine for next cycle since I'll be on letrozole.
> 
> Megg, I'm glad your surgery is over and you are recovering. Is getting AF a good thing at this point? I'm so glad they cleaned out your uterus. Now it is pristine and in prime condition for your bub.
> 
> Lucy, I hope you are snuggled in for the night. I had pain on and off and bleeding. I was told that it was my uterus shrinking and that as long as I wasn't going through a pad an hour, the bleeding was normal. I agree with the other ladies though, if it persists, call the doctor. This is your body and you need to feel comfortable with your healing process.
> 
> Nato, love the clothes. Can we have a runway show???
> 
> Sass, I wish you were feeling better. Those babes are giving you a run for your money! I'm looking forward to your scan on November 2!
> 
> Caz, I'll check in tomorrow. I can't wait to hear about your scan. I know how scared you must be. I'll be thinking about you!!!
> 
> xoxo

That's my girl... I knew someone would share my love of it!!! :hugs:

Yeah, AF is fine at this point. I'm 3 day past my last BCP, so it should be any time now. We're expecting it. I'm also happy that I'm all cleaned out and ready to go. 



jenny25 said:


> hey girls would it be alright if i join , i know it maybe too early some people know me but im sadly back ttc again hoping 4th time will be lucky for us x

Jenny, honey! Of course you're welcome here! :hugs: I'm SO sorry you're back... My heart breaks for you! But, welcome to the Disco, sweetheart!



msarkozi said:


> Welcome to the group Jenny! Sorry for your loss, and good luck with the ttc :hugs:
> 
> Cazz - I thought there would be an update by now??? I hope all is well!
> 
> Megg is going to hate me for this.....I have never seen Rocky Horror show (well I have seen little pieces), but I hate it....and I also hate Glee! :blush: I thought I would like Glee, but I tried watching an episode and had to change the channel.

I don't hate you, but I love you slightly less! :haha: No! Of course, I don't! But, I don't understand! :nope:



NatoPMT said:


> Hello from 1 middle ager to another. God, i never thought id be middle aged. Thats enough to cause a hissy fit
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Vic - My DH told me about that report, then dismissed it as okay as I'm type A, but I am middle aged!! I did spend the best part of my 20's and 30's with pcos and not ovulating though.....I remember reading somewhere that pcos women over 35 can have a larger ovarian reserve than women of the same age without....who knew? But I guess it makes sense!
> 
> im not sure about the pcos ovarian reserve thing
> 
> i thought that the eggs aged with you, rather than with how many were released and the reserve was reduced by the age rather than not oving?Click to expand...

Well, we're born with a finite # of eggs. So, the number is reduced by ovulation (obviously)... but I would assume that since PCOS involves many follicles forming but none of the eggs being released that it could maybe diminish reserves by wasting all of the ones each time that don't release. I'm just guessing though!


----------



## Sparkly

Yes Lucy love you can say FUCK FUCK FUCK.....you are more than entitled to say as many fucking fuck's as you fucking please babe :thumbup:

Get 'em said...come on fill the fuckin' page!!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck 

Feels somewhat better.... sorry to gatecrash Lucy! Hormones are fucking pain in the ass wankers! Bet they would be male! LOL! I love my husband really hehe.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello Jenny!! Sorry I missed you. Welcome to the crazy disco thread! I love everyone in here. They are terrific and incredible support. x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, just looked at the blood type article... Sounds like a load of crap! But, I do have A type blood and low FSH... So, I suppose I alone prove their theory! :haha:

On the IVF thing... I guess the clinic I go through is working with a method that watches the embies divide and allows you to see if they're doing so normally... and it seems to be working pretty well. :shrug: I don't know if maybe you can tell similar things from watching the division or not... but, whatever helps, right?


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ i think youre absolutely right what you wrote in your journal about her reacting to your knowledge. I think you should play the game. When you tell her something you know from charting / researching, then ask her opinion and say somert like 'you are the expert so i want your opinion' - butter the bitch up

*So, the number is reduced by ovulation (obviously)
*

you lose eggs even when you are pregnant and not ovulating through aging of the eggs. The older you are, the more aged your ovarian response and ovarian reserve - most women release around 400 eggs in a lifetime out of the ones they are born with, because thats how many are released in the time it takes for the eggs to age. 

All this talk of aging eggs is giving me the willies.


----------



## heart tree

Here's my morning Fuck!!! Sorry Lucy!!!

And where is Cazza????


----------



## NatoPMT

i dunno but i hope she's ok, i'm starting to get worried.


----------



## Dazed

Nato - Well first off, I get ov pains way worse than I did and more frequently. At first I thought it was just me paying attention to my body more, but I am thinking that isn't the case. Also, (sorry in advance) if I am not "worked up" before we BD, it actually hurts to get "excited". Its not terribly bad, but its noticable, and occassionally BD'ing actually kinda uncomfortable.

It sucks!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats ok girls join in!!

Nato same here I really hope all is ok.

Well girls I am venturing out in a bit I'm actually going to get out of my joggers (well smart pj bottoms clean ones though there so comfy) and put proper clothes on steves taking me to sainsburys oh the excitment but we need food may treat myself to something yummy while there.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> CJ i think youre absolutely right what you wrote in your journal about her reacting to your knowledge. I think you should play the game. When you tell her something you know from charting / researching, then ask her opinion and say somert like 'you are the expert so i want your opinion' - butter the bitch up
> 
> *So, the number is reduced by ovulation (obviously)
> *
> 
> you lose eggs even when you are pregnant and not ovulating through aging of the eggs. The older you are, the more aged your ovarian response and ovarian reserve - most women release around 400 eggs in a lifetime out of the ones they are born with, because thats how many are released in the time it takes for the eggs to age.
> 
> All this talk of aging eggs is giving me the willies.

Ain't that a bitch? Damn! Its like there's no way to hang on to them and keep them healthy! WTF? :(


----------



## CJSG1977

I have to have a burst of excitement!! My new phone is coming tomorrow. I am getting the HTC Desire HD. Orange got them in stock for the 1st time today and rang me for my upgrade!! :dance: I am a techno geek I'm afraid so it TOY TIME! And nooooo not the vibrating kind, unless of course I can set it to that :rofl: God I am in a naughty mood LOL!

Megg.....we will never learn. As women our lives suck! Our eggs we cant keep healthy and men can produce sperm and get a 20 year old pregnant when they are 80! Its bloody unfair!


----------



## NatoPMT

oh yes, aint it a bitch

Dazed and Lucy, still googling but found this:

_Dropping estrogen during the luteal phase can result in anxiety symptoms, nausea being one of them. Nausea and dizziness are normally not considered anxiety symptoms, but they are very much so, even if you don't "feel" anxious. _

I have recorded dizziness in the last few months too

anxiety would make sense following mc. I have had anxiety problems before, i used to get tunnel vision and spaced out like i was on a suspension bridge which was diagnosed as anxiety and treated with anti travel sickness pills. 

this sounds mainly hormonal though, im a bit confused. still googling

Dazed, your other symptoms im not sure i understand. Do you mean you have to get worked up before you can bd? sorry for being thicko and you dont have to answer


----------



## msarkozi

you girls make me laugh everytime I read the Fuck's! :haha:

Luce - I am glad you are getting out for a bit. I bet you will feel a little better for doing it. Definitely get yourself something yummy :)

come on Cazz!! details details details! I hope everything is ok hun!


----------



## Razcox

Melissa - I swear your ticker is moving at lightning speed! Every time i look at it it seems to have gone forward a week!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Jenny,

Welcome to our wonderful thread, I'm so sorry for what your going through.xxxx

Cazza - Thinking of you hunny, I hope all is well. xxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Razcox said:


> Melissa - I swear your ticker is moving at lightning speed! Every time i look at it it seems to have gone forward a week!

:haha: I wish it would go even quicker! I have had back pain and rib pain for over a week now that just will not go away, and I am guessing will be there for the last 18 weeks! It is amazing how fast time goes though


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Melissa - I swear your ticker is moving at lightning speed! Every time i look at it it seems to have gone forward a week!
> 
> :haha: I wish it would go even quicker! I have had back pain and rib pain for over a week now that just will not go away, and I am guessing will be there for the last 18 weeks! It is amazing how fast time goes thoughClick to expand...

I agree... Your ticker is moving way too quickly! :) 

Cazz. :flower: Where are you Doll?


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed, your other symptoms im not sure i understand. Do you mean you have to get worked up before you can bd? sorry for being thicko and you dont have to answer

Basically if I spontaneously get horney, my vaginal walls ache. If we are making out and slowly get into the mood, it doesn't happen. Thats really the only way I know how to put it. And if I'm not in the mood and we BD just so hubby can get his jollies, it hurts! Now thats not exactly uncommon with me, but it is more so now than before. I'm just weird, hows that! :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls hope you're all ok.

Hi jenny, sorry for your losses :hugs:

I totally adore Glee and was totally obsessed with it when it was on. I also fancy Finn and Puck and Mr Schu :haha: I can't wait to see the Rocky Horror one, it sounds fab!

Mone, I wish those digi test hadn't ever been invented. They lead to a whole load of stress. I think you're wise waiting for your scan next week. No point in worrying yourself sick if you might not see anything yet anyway. Fingers and everything else crossed for you for next week sweetie

Lucy, good that you're getting out. Head straight for the cake and sweetie aisle!

Nato, have you done another test yet? Tell, the truth!

AFM, I'm on the 4th day of a high on CBFM (day 16). I seem to get 4/5 highs before getting a peak. Used the softcups again last night. Was concerned at the small amount left in the cup this morning. Now worried hubby is not producing enough spermies or maybe I did something wrong :shrug:

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## sugarlove

P.S. Nato your temperatures are looking good girlfriend :thumbup:


----------



## yogi77

Holy FUCK I have a lot to catch up on!!

I have Glee PVR'd and cant' wait to watch it!!

Hi Jenny, welcome, sorry about your loss...this is a great group that has helped get me through and we'll be here for you :hugs:

UGH Vicky I have O blood too and I'm in my 30's. :cry: If the article just wants ppl to worry then it worked. 

Nato you said you tested but you didn't reveal the results...??

Allie lucky girl getting snow!! I love snow but we don't get much here! 

CJ you were in my dream last night, it was so random haha. We were watching a hockey game. That's it, nothing exciting that I can read into!

Cazza hope you come on soon and give us the good news!

Big spike in my temp this morning so Ov must be complete! 

I did have Ov pains for a day and a half...I never had Ov pains before my MC so it's a little strange for me to feel it. It was on the left side for a day and a half and then the right side for a few hours yesterday. Does that mean it didn't work on the left side? Oh boy I'm reading way too much into my Ov pains, I wish I didn't feel it, like the way it used to be!!

Oh and speaking of boots, great dress and boots Nato! I got these boots yesterday...I already have tall brown boots but they have a heel...and I needed a pair of flat brown boots too...RIGHT? :blush:


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes - yours is moving just as quick as mine :)

Dazed - I am glad you said that. I am pretty much the same way. And if we don't have sex for a week or longer, it hurts when we do again. I was always scared to say something because I didn't want people thinking I have AIDS or anything like that, because I am 100% free of all that stuff.


----------



## Dazed

msarkozi said:


> Jaymes - yours is moving just as quick as mine :)
> 
> Dazed - I am glad you said that. I am pretty much the same way. And if we don't have sex for a week or longer, it hurts when we do again. I was always scared to say something because I didn't want people thinking I have AIDS or anything like that, because I am 100% free of all that stuff.

Whoo hoo... I'm not alone in this world after all!!! :haha:


----------



## jenny25

thank you all for all your lovely welcoming msgs , i know some of the girls in here already which is nice :) i know its only been a few days since we lost jamie but im gussing i need to start somewhere again and i will take my time to get where we need to be so im not going to rush in at the deep end xxx


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs:


Dazed said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Jaymes - yours is moving just as quick as mine :)
> 
> Dazed - I am glad you said that. I am pretty much the same way. And if we don't have sex for a week or longer, it hurts when we do again. I was always scared to say something because I didn't want people thinking I have AIDS or anything like that, because I am 100% free of all that stuff.
> 
> Whoo hoo... I'm not alone in this world after all!!! :haha:Click to expand...

you totally aren't, lol! 

Jenny - I didn't pay attention to how recent your loss was (pardon my ignorance on that). I am so very sorry, and you definitely came to the right group for support. This is a lovely group of women, who are a little crazy as well :haha: We will help you through all of it. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

aww hun your not that at all , my partner and i want to try straight away but we are obv still greiving for our son so i know i wont get over him quickly its a long time healing process but i want to focus on something else too x


----------



## cazza22

Not caught up yet I'm gonna go backwards I just wanted to update quickly coz I e just got in from work 

Everything was perfect, bubba pip measures 4mm bang on 6 weeks with a beautiful heartbeat :cloud9: I'm in love already. We've never seen a heartbeat before in the past they have said we think we see a heartbeat but have never confirmed it on The paperwork. The sonographer found pip & HB within 30 seconds and I didn't have to have an internal it was abdominal do all in all my FS is very happy with the progression & me and Lee just can't believe we may actually have our forever bean :baby:

I threw up 4 times in the hospital before the scan so it was almost like pip was sayin stop stressin out I'm fine in here lol!!

thanks for all ur thoughts girls I'm gonna go n read what u have all been up to! Xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

that's great news Cazza. 
:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

That is wonderful news Cazza. You deserve this so much!


----------



## jenny25

congrats cazza im over the moon for you :D

can i ask a question i hope its not too personal how long does it take for hcg to leave your system for ovulation to occur? reason im asking when i had my d&c 9th september last year i got my first period on 28th september i know that was from having an op , but this time i gave birth at 14+3 so im alot further on than the last time and it was natural so i dont know if it has the same affect x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Cazza, so happy for you, I bet that was amazing.xxxx


----------



## cazza22

Jenny welcome to the the mad house babe, I'm so very sorry as to the terms ur here sweet. I cannot imagine what you are going through I really can't, I only hope that time helps hun but in the mean time take all the time u need to grieve ur tragic loss. Moan n cry all u want in here these lot are a fantastic bunch of women. :hugs:

wow so much to catch up on 

Nato I take it u did test this morning? What's the latest gorgeous?

CJ & Luce hope ur both ok? I skimmed passed an awful lot of FUCK FUCK & more FUCK's

sparkly how you feeling doll??

Hearty any joys with the temps hun? Has ov happened yet I don't understand FF but I really hope all well babe.

Sass how u feeling sick wise Hun? I chucked up 2 litres of water ay the hospital that was supposed to go in my bladder haha! It was a killer getting it down but after 3 pukes I felt able to hold it down lol!

Mone I hope ur feeling better today chicken :hugs: 

Meggles, sugarlove, yogi, how are u all?


----------



## msarkozi

awesome Cazz!! I can't wait for all your appointments to follow! :hugs:

Jenny - I think it all depends on how quickly your body will adjust back to regular levels. For me, I ovulated 2 weeks later, but I read it can take up to 6 weeks. Did you know what your level was at the time of loss? I was already down to 8 the day of my mc, so it only took another day or two until it was completely back to normal. If you have a high number, it could take some time for sure. Glad you want to try again right away. That was the best decision I made, as I found it helped me to heal.


----------



## NatoPMT

Congratulations!

Cazza, I'm SO damned chuffed for you

what brilliant news!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

all right, all right, i got a bfn this morning. I admit it

My name is nato and pee on sticks before i am supposed to


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:

> Woo hoo Cazza, so happy for you, I bet that was amazing.xxxx

it was unreal sass, I was just sobbing my heart out n the lady was like i'll let u a good piccy if u stop crying n keep still haha everytime she found it I would get choked up again and start balling lol! Lee was welling up aswel he just kept saying wow that's mint!! Typical mancunian phrase MINT!!! Lov him loads he's been fab all day xxx urs is Monday huny, ur gonna get 2 iccle heartbeats that will be amazin babe xxx lov ya


----------



## cazza22

Lol thanks for the banner chick!! All multicoloured n stuff I love it!

U really to poas too early mrs I swear me n u together keep boots in business!! Fx'd for ya sweetness


----------



## jenny25

no i dont know what my levels were hun my pregnancy was induced for medical reasons my baby was still alive if you get i hadnt actually mc but their was medical problems if you get me im not ready to really go into detail x


----------



## yogi77

CONGRATS Cazza, that is amazing...so happy for you, I can only imagine how happy and relieved you must feel right now! 




NatoPMT said:


> all right, all right, i got a bfn this morning. I admit it
> 
> My name is nato and pee on sticks before i am supposed to

Of course it's bfn it's only 8dpo right??? I'm one to talk, I always start POAS on 8dpo. 

I'm 1dpo and I have sore nipples. Should I test??!?! :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Cazza - Wow congrates hun thats great news!! :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

jenny25 said:


> no i dont know what my levels were hun my pregnancy was induced for medical reasons my baby was still alive if you get i hadnt actually mc but their was medical problems if you get me im not ready to really go into detail x

no worry, no need to go into details. I'm sorry to hear of the medical problems! I hope your levels return to normal quickly so you can start trying again! I think what I would do, if it was me, was maybe take pregnancy tests until they show no more line, and then it will give you an idea if it is back to normal or not. Or have bloods drawn every few days so you know exactly where your levels lay.


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> no i dont know what my levels were hun my pregnancy was induced for medical reasons my baby was still alive if you get i hadnt actually mc but their was medical problems if you get me im not ready to really go into detail x


:hugs:

you can tell us however much or little you want - in your own time Jen

yogi, dont be asking me questions like that. i will be testing before ov at this rate


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: Woo Hoo cazz, that's :happydance:fabulous news honey!! I guess I have to throw my twinnies theory out the window.....but so what, you have a lovely little bubba in there....yey xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

YAY cazza!!!! Ahhh i'm so happy for you! This is your forever one!

Are they scanning you again before 12 weeks do you think?


----------



## LucyJ

Caz that is fantastic news congratulations sweetie I am so happy for you both :happydance::happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Jenny I am so sorry for what you have been through dont feel you have to tell us anymore than you feel able to we're here for you for whatever you need.
I dont know about hcg levels I suffered a missed miscarriage last week and had an erpc I was told my levels should start to go down quiet quickly but I wasnt as far on as you I was 9 weeks but my little one had died at about 5 and half weeks. Could you go to your dr and get bloods down regularly so you can monitor them and see them going down.

:hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Cazz - That's AWESOME news! I teared up when I read it!

Jenny - Welcome. I am so sorry for your loss. 

Everyone I missed... Love you people!


----------



## cazza22

prgirl_cesca said:


> YAY cazza!!!! Ahhh i'm so happy for you! This is your forever one!
> 
> Are they scanning you again before 12 weeks do you think?

Thanks babe :hugs:

Yepp ive got another scan on Nov 10th i will be 8 weeks. My FS said providing that scan goes well we wont need another untill 12 weeks which will be 6th December 2 days before my birthday :cloud9:. Feeling a lot more positive now though.

How u feeling? we need a bump pic soon ok xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

that would be a wonderful birthday present to you Cazz! My birthday is December 6th, and Megg starts her IVF then too, so it will be a good day :)


----------



## cazza22

msarkozi said:


> that would be a wonderful birthday present to you Cazz! My birthday is December 6th, and Megg starts her IVF then too, so it will be a good day :)

OOOOOHHHHH that will be a good day all round :hugs: Mel so u are a fellow sagitarian then hey :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Nato and Yogi, I've not even ovulated yet. Shall I test? :haha::haha:


----------



## msarkozi

cazza22 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> that would be a wonderful birthday present to you Cazz! My birthday is December 6th, and Megg starts her IVF then too, so it will be a good day :)
> 
> OOOOOHHHHH that will be a good day all round :hugs: Mel so u are a fellow sagitarian then hey :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...


you betcha Cazz! I love being a sagittarius as well....I blame my moods on it! lol! I often say, well I'm a sagittarius, a rooster, and the fire sign, what else do you expect from me?! :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Sugar!!


----------



## yogi77

sugarlove said:


> Nato and Yogi, I've not even ovulated yet. Shall I test? :haha::haha:

what are you waiting for!?!?!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

cazza22 said:


> Yepp ive got another scan on Nov 10th i will be 8 weeks. My FS said providing that scan goes well we wont need another untill 12 weeks which will be 6th December 2 days before my birthday :cloud9:. Feeling a lot more positive now though.
> 
> How u feeling? we need a bump pic soon ok xxxx

Ahh that's good, and my 20 week scan is on the 7th Dec so just after you!

I did a bump progression thing for another small forum I'm on, here it is

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/bumpprogression.jpg

I feel embarrassingly huge for 14 weeks, like I really have eaten too many chocolate mousses. I have minimal time left in my work uniform I know it!


----------



## sequeena

Holy crap I dunno what to do. I completely forgot to talk to the doctor again about ttc + anti depressants (I was a blubbering mess, it was pathetic).

I've gone from sertraline 50mg to venlafaxine 75mg. That's a huge jump and I know ttc isn't recommended anyway whilst I feel the way I do but I can't help but want to :( Thoughts? Should I stop?


----------



## jenny25

i took a test today and their is still a line , but not strong like the same as the control line its like one you would get just past the 25mlu mark so no squinting required i will try every few days , now i guess i wont ovulate until the hcg is out of my system x


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - I love the pictures! you look fantastic! 

Jenny - it sounds like it might be leaving your system quickly, so you could be back to ovulating again within a couple weeks.


----------



## Sparkly

swit swooo cesca.....cutie lil' bump you've got going on there :D


----------



## cazza22

cesca ur bump is beautiful chick xxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha Sugar, i'm testing now for next month - catch up 

twittery twoo cesca, bump looks great!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Yogi that is cool! And its funny you should say that... I dreamt of Sass last week, we were just sat chatting and she was VERY pregnant LOL. Must be cause we are on here so much lol. I like hockey!!!

Nato and Sugar... I laughed so much!!! Nato and her 'Sticks Anonymous' Hello, my name is Nato and I am a pee-on-a-stick-aholic :rofl:

Cazza that is just wonderful, brought a tear to my eye! Its so great you get another scan in 2 weeks! :happydance: Cesca, Lovely bump hun!

If I conceived this cycle...which I doubt, I would, be 6 weeks on the 6th...ok maybe I shouldnt conceive this cycle cause I will give birth to the devils child.... 12th month and 6 divides into it. Thats too many sixes :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca love the bump pic's so cute think you look lovely :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Caz!!! :wohoo: SO EXCITED!!!! Congrats, gorgeous!!!

Jen - It does sound like it might be leaving your system quickly, honey! Feel free to say as much or as little as you like. This is a great group of women... and knowing them has made my life infinitely better! Knowing what you just went through, I'll just say that you can share anything you're comfortable sharing in here without worrying about being judged or anything, sweetie. I know some of BnB can be harsh, but this is all love in here! :hugs:

AFM... Grocery shopping today! I always feel accomplished when I shop and then come home and put it all away. I love to see full cupboards! And, boy are they full! LOL Some are almost overflowing! Its amazing how much "real food" you can get for $100 vs how many meals in a restaurant you get for $100. I mean, we're lucky to get 3-4 meals out for that... but at home? Jeez! Tons of stuff... some that will last weeks! And its YUM! I'm a good cook! :smug:

Hope everyone else is well! I sort of skimmed, because I'd missed a lot of pages somehow! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Almost missed the bump pics! You look great, Cesca! Jealous in all the best ways! :)


----------



## msarkozi

I'm a little jealous Megg!! Here, $100 gets you about 2-3 bags of groceries :( It's so damn expensive in the north. We pay almost $8 for a 4L jug of friggin milk!!!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> I'm a little jealous Megg!! Here, $100 gets you about 2-3 bags of groceries :( It's so damn expensive in the north. We pay almost $8 for a 4L jug of friggin milk!!!

Holy shit, Mel! We got at least 8 bags of groceries for the $100. There wasn't a lot of expensive stuff. I admit, we don't really do much for fresh fruits and veggies, because I'm a moron and can't seem to even force myself to eat them! :shy: And, we already had a good deal of meats. But, I got all sorts of side dishes type stuff and canned foods and whatnot.


----------



## msarkozi

I like to stock up on stuff at Costco....if I am going to spend a fortune, I may as well get my moneys worth! 

awe, sad news. My boss' daughter (who I also went to school with) was having her ultrasound today (19 weeks), and one of the twins died 2.5 weeks ago. They are looking to the bright side though and the surviving twin is a girl (they have a boy already, and she really wanted a girl). I feel for them!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... That's awful.... but at least one is still with them. I know that can't make up for what they've lost... but... ugh... must be so hard to grieve for one twin being lost while being so happy that the other is fine! :(


----------



## msarkozi

no doubt! And she actually mc'd a few days before me in May (we were both due at the same time in January). It's always hard to lose one, but at least there is still one in there that is healthy!


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, welcome to our thread. I&#8217;m so sorry for your losses. Please feel free to share as much or as little as you would like. My first pregnancy lasted for 10 weeks. It took me 8 weeks before I got my first period after my D&C. It can vary for everyone. It is a good sign that your test is getting fainter though. For me, when the test got fainter, AF was on her way a week or two later.

Cesca, you are absolutely adorable! That bump is HUGE for 14 weeks!!!

Sparkly, how&#8217;s your son doing? 

Sugar, if you take notes from Nato, you&#8217;ll be testing every day of your cycle! :rofl:

Sarah, I don&#8217;t know about the meds you are taking. I do know that the woman I babysat for was taking anti-depressants and was doing IVF. She got pregnant and had a beautiful baby girl. I&#8217;m not sure what she was taking though. Can you call or email your doctor?

CJ, no devil children for you! Wait for me and we&#8217;ll conceive next month!

Sorry about the bfn Nato, but really, do we need to keep telling you it is too early to test?

Mone, how are you doing hon? I&#8217;m thinking about you.

AFM, girls, I&#8217;m on CD 31 today. I stopped doing my CBFM and OPKs a few days ago. I got 3 positive OPKs on CD 24 including a smiley face one. In the days following, they were negative which is weird for me as I always get a few days of positives. I stopped doing them until today. I got 3 VERY, VERY, VERY positive OPKs including a smiley one. They are so, so, so, so much darker than the control line. My temp was very low today. I usually get a temp dip on the day I ovulate. What I&#8217;m trying to say is I think I&#8217;m ovulating. ON CD 31! WTF???? Fuck, fuck, fuck. This is a record for me. My body and hormones are not cooperating. I can&#8217;t wait to get this dumb cycle over with. I hope my temps show a rise tomorrow. Fx&#8217;d.


----------



## heart tree

Mel, that is sad news about your boss's daughter. I hope she's ok.


----------



## CJSG1977

Mel I am sorry to hear about your bosses daughter, I cant imagine how conflicting it must be to grieve for one and try be happy for the other. Blimey I couldnt afford to live in Canada LOL. When we do a full months shop, meat and all it comes to £80-90 at the very most. And I am a goooood cook, but Chris wont eat much veg. I have only recently got him to eat mashed potatoe and he loves it! Gotta keep on at him lol. Aint the same making lasagne or stir frys when I am the only one eating it lol.

Amanda... that sounds wonderful! No devil babies for me please haha. But you may get lucky now anyway chickedy!

Well Chris has gone to bed. I'm on a bit of a downer so cant sleep. I just cant see this happening, especially after yesterdays appointment. I just feel I am not going to get help. No wonder I have had to try so fucking hard!! What do they expect when they wont help me! Now I have to wait at least 3 months for alllllll the results. And my ultrasound wont be for 2 months! And then I have to wait to see the dick again. Sorry, I'll try shut up, its all getting the better of me.


----------



## msarkozi

CJ - you can live in Canada, just don't live in Northern Alberta, lol!


----------



## heart tree

CJ it is so frustrating to go through this. I totally understand how you feel. Sometimes it feels like there is no light at the end of the tunnel. You are a fighter, like it or not. You will get through this. Even if you are dealing with a dick.


----------



## Allie84

I'm just in from a 12 hour work day. :sleep: I'm soooo tired. I am taking a crisis intervention professional development and the instructor is pregnant...and today's her 40th birthday! :thumbup: 

Cazz, yay!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm soooo happy for you. :) Congratulations Cazz, I really think this is your forever baby. :hugs:

Cesca, what a gorgeous bump you have goin' on. It is big for 14 weeks but the rest of you is tiny so I wouldn't worry. 

Sarah, sorry, I have no idea...

Megg, eat your fruits and veggies! 

Mel, so sorry about your boss' daughter. :( 

Hearty, omg, I totally feel for you. It sounds ALOT like my last two cycles. :( I would get pos (well, what I call 'nearly pos') OPKs and EWCM around CD21, but no ovulation. Then, at CD34ish I get super duper, waaay darker than the control line OPKs and ovulate. :shrug: It's so annoying! I'm hoping the soy keeps that from happening this cycle. I'm still reading low on the CBFM but tonight I have EWCM so it looks like it might be my typical pattern again...

Nato, sorry I didn't get pics of the storm but it was kind of lame. I'll make sure to get some of the next one as we're in for a bunch up here. But apparently with the winds and stuff it was like a Category 3 hurricane!

CJ, I'm sorry you're feeling down. I know what you mean, though. Not getting answers and getting negative vibes from the doc really dampens your spirits and optimism, eh? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry that none of our non-preggo bodies are cooperating with us right now! I'm pretty happy that the preggo ones continue to do what they should! But, blah at the rest of us!

:hugs: all around!

Allie... I DO eat some fruits and veggies... Its just that my veggies come out of cans, not fresh ones. I can't be arsed to cook the real ones! LOL


----------



## Allie84

LOL! Well, I suggest frozen over canned for vitamins, but I suppose you are already on a prenatal....

speaking of which, I have a general question. For those of us on B-vits, or those of you taking extra folic acid, was that with doctor's advice? Because my BFF is a nutritionist and she told me yesterday that taking extra vitamins is a waste (in the case of B vitamins and folic acid) as your body will just pee out anything over the 100% your body needs. So my B vit has something like 3000% of some of the vitamins and my friend says I'm literally pissing my money away. :shrug:


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL Mel!! I wont live there then!x

Amanda....thank you for whipping me in to shape. Sometimes I dont want to be the person that is strong though....you know! :hugs:

Hey Allie hun, yep, my optism is nil I think! But I am going to try sleep and get my act together!

Megg....tinned veg... really??? Whats wrong with you girl! I buy fresh, already prepared and whack them in the steamer. Piece of piss!! I love my veg, fruit and salad these days!

I really hope I am not peeing out my vitamins :rofl: Well at least the ones that arent in my normal diet are getting absorbed...I hope!!

I am off to bed! The biggest of cwtches girls! Speak to you tomorrow... then hopefully only 5-6 days till I get my blood results...even if I have to ring for them... and my new HTC DESIRE HD!!!! is coming tomorrow...well today .... LOL!

:hug:


----------



## yogi77

Allie and Hearty, sorry that your bodies aren't cooperating and ovulating when they're supposed to! grrrrrr

2dpo tomorrow...thinking about testing....

oh wait, my names not Nato :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Yogi!!!!


----------



## Allie84

LOL Yogi! Talk about peeing your money away! ;)


----------



## Allie84

yogi77 said:


> Allie and Hearty, sorry that your bodies aren't cooperating and ovulating when they're supposed to! grrrrrr
> 
> 2dpo tomorrow...thinking about testing....
> 
> oh wait, my names not Nato :rofl: :rofl:

Yogi, maybe you were my good luck charm (or the soy). Right now, I can feel my ovaries doing _something_...and I just got a nearly positive OPK. On CD15! This never happens to me. I hope my CBFM relfects this tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## yogi77

Allie84 said:


> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> Allie and Hearty, sorry that your bodies aren't cooperating and ovulating when they're supposed to! grrrrrr
> 
> 2dpo tomorrow...thinking about testing....
> 
> oh wait, my names not Nato :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Yogi, maybe you were my good luck charm (or the soy). Right now, I can feel my ovaries doing _something_...and I just got a nearly positive OPK. On CD15! This never happens to me. I hope my CBFM relfects this tomorrow. :thumbup:Click to expand...

that's awesome, I hope it turns out to be Ov!!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I hope that soy works its magic. I'm completely confused by my body. Even though I ovulate late, I'm always regular. This is the first cycle my body has ever done this. Thanks to you all for your support.

Yogi, don't test! Don't do it! Don't let Nato pull you over to the dark side!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

excuse me, 10% of pregnant women test +ve at 8dpo. 

Im gonna stop telling you lot my dirty secrets 

Allie: the B vits, i would keep them up, you can actually od on some B vits and damage your nervous system so you do need to be careful, but some women dont uptake folic acid properly, so its worth taking the 5mg - espec as higher levels of folic acid are linked to reduced NTD's and now even reduced chances of Downs


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today??

Cesca - That is a very cute bump hun :)

Jenny - Good news about the tests getting fainter, i think with my MMC in April once the tests were negative i OVed about a week 1/2 later. :hugs:

Mel - Sorry to hear about your work mate it must be hard as they still have a baby in there but they also need to morn the one that has been lost. Its lovely that its a girl for them though 

CJ - Sorry you are feeling down honey, things take so long here it can get so disheartening but you're a strong lady and will get through this with your forever bean. 

Sugar & Nato - :rofl: i think i need to join your POAS aholic meetings as i am 20DPO and still POAS!

Hearty - Sorry about the long cycle, waiting for that egg can feel like a life time sometimes. Hope your temps go up now xx

Ali - Thats great news about OV being round the corner! I took Soy this month and i could feel a difference as the OV pain was awful. Will be sending lots of :dust: your way.

Megg - I dont have many fresh veggies either as they dont get eaten in time. I buy frozen or tinned so they last longer. I make up for it with fresh fruit though.

AFM - Not feeling too bad this morning, a bit queasy but not as bad as yesterday. Got the doctors at 5:30 so will update you all when i get back.


----------



## sugarlove

Cesca fab bump! Nato your temps are still looking really good! 
CJ I know how you feel. I sometimes think this is never going to happen and if it does, going to take so long! 
Hearty when you last got a positive on the opk what was the cbfm giving you? I'm on bloody day 5 of a high and still no peak. Getting bored of BDing incessantly!
Also hearty, with the cbfm what day do you class as ov? The first peak or second?
Hi to everyone else
Xx


----------



## jenny25

raz im so happy to see you around again hun , i stopped going to knocked up naughties cause they were all about them really and didnt post much congrats on your pregnancy hun you so deserve this hun after the heartache you have had 

should i test every day or every other day to make sure it goes? 

the reason my pregnancy was induced my son jamie had an enlarged bladder and i had a cvs done as they thought it was patau's syndrome but it came back clear and told us he was a boy the bladder went from 1.9cm to 3cm in the space of a week it went up into his chest cavity and put pressure on his heart they called it a urethra obstruction ( hypoplasia sp) basically their was nothing that they could do , i was told i could cont with the pregnancy and he would die either a still born or just after birth and so paul and i made the decision to stop his suffering , after he was born on friday we seen the damage that it had already done with no functioning kidneys aswell we know we made the right decision x


----------



## Razcox

Hey hun i thought i knew the name! It got to hard for me to go onto the Naughties thread so i stopped going in the end and had a break. Seems to have worked wonders for us now fingers crossed.

I am so sorry for your loss and the heartache you have gone through but i think your actions are that of a true mother - Putting the welfare of your child above all else. x Will be wishing you a short stay in TTC and sending lots of cyber :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Jenny so sorry again for your loss hun xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thanks for the compliments girls. I do feel huge but i've looked at pictures online and it seems it can be anything from nothing to even bigger than mine. I have also had three major surgeries on my tummy in the past so I think my muscle definition is gone so I'm showing earlier - much like when you'd had a baby before.

I've got a dress coming in the post to wear for work. My work skirt and trousers are so uncomfortable. My skirt is riding up my legs so high because it's too tight around my belly so my legs are obscenely on show!

Jenny - after my blighted ovum I tested completely negative after about 2 weeks I think.

Nato - you are naughty!!!!

Mel - that's so hard about your work mates. Poor people.

To those with long cycles and waiting for news...big hugs.

I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I spoke to one of my pregnant friends last night to check if the midwife round here checks for a heartbeat on your 15 wk appointment (mine is next thurs) and she said yes and she said to bring hubby along. I can't because he is working, so she's offered to come. I'd love her to come but I can't shift the feeling that if something is wrong it'll be horrible having someone with me and really....well....embarrassing. Then I realised I'm just embarrassed all the time, I was embarrassed that I had loads of symptoms last time but still miscarried, embarrassed I was puking this time but still bled, embarrassed before my scan this time incase it wasn't alive and i'd already started growing, again I'm embarrassed now because my bump is showing but I'm only 14 weeks and what if something goes wrong?!

I'm sure this is all normal but i'm going nuts.


----------



## jenny25

prgirl_cesca said:


> Thanks for the compliments girls. I do feel huge but i've looked at pictures online and it seems it can be anything from nothing to even bigger than mine. I have also had three major surgeries on my tummy in the past so I think my muscle definition is gone so I'm showing earlier - much like when you'd had a baby before.
> 
> I've got a dress coming in the post to wear for work. My work skirt and trousers are so uncomfortable. My skirt is riding up my legs so high because it's too tight around my belly so my legs are obscenely on show!
> 
> Jenny - after my blighted ovum I tested completely negative after about 2 weeks I think.
> 
> Nato - you are naughty!!!!
> 
> Mel - that's so hard about your work mates. Poor people.
> 
> To those with long cycles and waiting for news...big hugs.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I spoke to one of my pregnant friends last night to check if the midwife round here checks for a heartbeat on your 15 wk appointment (mine is next thurs) and she said yes and she said to bring hubby along. I can't because he is working, so she's offered to come. I'd love her to come but I can't shift the feeling that if something is wrong it'll be horrible having someone with me and really....well....embarrassing. Then I realised I'm just embarrassed all the time, I was embarrassed that I had loads of symptoms last time but still miscarried, embarrassed I was puking this time but still bled, embarrassed before my scan this time incase it wasn't alive and i'd already started growing, again I'm embarrassed now because my bump is showing but I'm only 14 weeks and what if something goes wrong?!
> 
> I'm sure this is all normal but i'm going nuts.


thanks hun i remember after having my d&c last year on the 9th sept i had my period on 28th but today i have been having twinges on my left ovary so guess i will might as well bed for fun eh i wanna say thank you i got your little present in the post this morning hun thank you so much for that xxxx


----------



## jenny25

ok this is weird faint positive on preg test cheapie but strong positive on opk hmmm dunno wot to think x


----------



## LucyJ

Mel that is so sad about your bosses daughter hope she's doing ok must be such a hard situation to deal with.

Hearty sorry your body is messing you about our bodies really do suck sometimes.

Allie hope the soy helps this month keeping everything crossed for you.

Jenny I am so sorry for what you have been through that must of been so hard you sound like a very strong women who has done the best for your little one. Massive :hugs: to you.

Nato, yogi and sugar you girls crack me up :haha:

CJ hope your feeling a bit better today :hugs:

Cesca I would take your friend with you I think having someone there for support is a good thing I am sure everything will be ok with your little one but with what you've been through your bound to worry so having someone with you may help eleviate the fears a bit or at least give you someone to lean on. :hugs:


----------



## babywanted73

:hugs: Jenny.
So sorry for what you are going through
I would say the HCG is not of your system yet.


----------



## Allie84

Jenny, so sorry for your loss, thanks for sharing, I'm sure that was a tough decision but you did what was best for your baby. :hugs:

Cesca, all of your feelings sound perfectly normal to me, :hugs: Maybe tell your friend your fears; I bet she'll help you feel better and won't want you to be embarassed.

Well, I STILL have a low on my CBFM. I've never been so mad to see a low, I was 99% sure it was going to say high due to how I feel, since I know I feel very different. And the OPK. Oh, well, maybe tomorrow. I won't get my hopes up again, though.

Lucy, how are you feeling today?


----------



## msarkozi

Jenny - that's gotta be a tough decision to make, but it sounds like you definitely did what was right for your son. We definitely don't want to see our children suffer :hugs: It wouldn't hurt at all to bd, especially since your cervix is still open. It increases your chances of getting pregnant quickly again. OH and I did the same thing. 

Hi to the rest of the girls.

Haven't heard if Nato poas today yet??? :)


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone....

Cazz - Firstly I am so so happy for you both that the scan went well, you must be overjoyed..... amazing that you had an external as well as saw the hb so early, all so so positive. fantastic news.

Jenny - welcome to this lovely thread, and to a wonderful group of women. I am so sorry for your loss, I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling, we will all be here for you to listen and support as best we can. I know with each of my losses my hcg dropped very quickly, if the line is faint I would say keep testing in another week. Would your doctor give you and hcg test to see if it's dropping?

Cesca - sweetie, don't feel embarrassed about feeling embarrassed, that is the way you feel and it's ok, I have felt that too on occasion, but you must do what is right for you re the scan, whatever is going to make you the most comfortable. I'm sure your friend will understand.

Nato - any news? Have you POAS yet? doowit doowit.

Hope everyone is having a lovely day.

Mone x


----------



## hoping:)

I am so sorry for your loss Jenny:hugs: You are so brave.


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Cazz WOOHOO!!!!!! Im so happy babes that everything is going perfect for you guys...You deserve this sooo much!

Cesca going to a scan is a very emotional experience for us, only take people you feel 1000% comfortable with. Obviously you have nothing to feel embarrased about but either way dont bring your friend if you think it will stress you more than you already are.

Jen, Im quite a hypochondriac and after my D&Cs i always waited till first AF to be over before i BD. This is something i was told to do by top specialists. They all recommend that when your cervix is open and after any kind of procedure its best to avoid not only sex but swimming or anything that may cause infection that may lead to scarring. The recovery is 100% better if you abstain. However, this is something you should also discuss with your doctor.

Mone how you holding up girl? 

Sorry if i missed anyone, my allergies have been acting up and i feel like im recovering from a real bad hangover...

Megg i just watched glee! I also have never seen Rocky Horror but the episode was really fun so i think im gonna try and download the musical tonight.


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - that's funny that you were told to wait until after AF is due before trying again. My doctor told me there is no medical reason as to why a person needs to wait until after AF, as the only reason some say that, is so they can get an accurate EDD. My doctor told me to go home and get pregnant, and there was no reason why I had to wait at all. At the hospital though, I was told to not have sex for a week or to have a hot bath so I don't risk getting an infection, but that was all.


----------



## vickyd

Mel i was actually told to wait 2 cycles but they were ok with having sex after 1 cycle. I guess every country has different recommendations, my specialists (who i pay very dearly as i go 100% private) all agree that making sure everything is clean and back to normal is healthier for the woman. When i told them about the dating theory i read on here they laughed it off as with todays scans they dont rely on LMP to date the pregnancy.


----------



## msarkozi

I think it is personal preference as well. If a person is emotionally ready to try again, then there is no reason to wait. If you aren't emotionally ready, then definitely wait. 

yeah, with the ultrasounds, you definitely can date it. The only issue that can arise is if you know your LMP, and the ultrasound shows your baby developing slowly compared to that. So then the ultrasound wouldn't be accurate. I had a friend that she ended up having to go to a specialist to be monitored, as her baby was smaller then what he should be, and they weren't sure if he was going to make it. In the end, he was very tiny when born, but he is sure a cutie :)


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, thank you for sharing. I can't even imagine what a difficult time that was for you. I would agree with Shannon, you still have hcg in your system. OPK's can also pick up hcg which is why you are getting a positive OPK right now. I know it is frustrating to see these lines. Hang in there, you'll see negatives soon. Honestly I wouldn't waste my money testing every other day but that is a personal decision. It can't hurt you, but it might make you more upset every time you see a positive test.

Allie, sorry you didn't get a high reading. I know how annoying it is. Grrrr

Mone, how are you doing today?

Nato, sorry to offend! You know we all love your poas reports. Please keep reporting. 

Well I did an OPK with FMU today and it was very positive (speaking of poas). My temp did go up today. I think I'll put my temps in from the past few days. I think I've ovulated at this point. A few more temps will hopefully confirm. Good thing we decided not to try this cycle. Tim went out of town yesterday! We would have missed it this month anyway. Maybe the angels were telling me not to ttc with this egg.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i like the way you always find a silver lining! 
Is your family still in town?


----------



## jenny25

yeah i was the same i was told from one of the top fetal medicine / gyne specialists from londons kings college hospital to go straight ahead and that she has seen many women in my situation come back very quickly cause their was no genetic cause for what happened .
after my erpc last year i was told to wait a month cause i had a blighted o i think we are just going to bed every 2nd day or so if we are not lucky we aint lucky but not going to stress myself out about it x


----------



## msarkozi

I like your thinking Jenny. You can't get stressed out about it....all you can do is hope and pray


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vicky, I try to see the silver lining no matter what. Otherwise I think I would be a very depressed person. 

Yes, my family is still in town. I'm driving them to the airport this morning. Tomorrow I'm getting on a plane to meet Tim. He's visiting his family. I'll be gone for the weekend.

Jenny it is a good plan to take it easy and not stress. I admire your courage and perseverance.


----------



## jenny25

well funny thing is let me tell you something paul and i went to spain for 10 days in june to start of july we bedded all the time while out their cause i was o while i was out their and you know what it didnt work i got my period on 16th july and since i came back from holiday we only slept together twice and it worked i fell pregnant it just goes to show you it can work with the more relaxed approach i chucked the ovulation tests and that away and wham by surprise x


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi all

Jenny, thanks for telling us about your little boy. My sister went through this with her first, he was diagnosed at 22 weeks with severe spina bifida and she went through a similar process. She said being able to say goodbye properly helped her in some ways. She now has 3 children, including a set of twins and one day, you will too. Its the hardest decision you can ever be faced with, im so so sorry you had to let him go. 

Who wants a poas update?? 

Welllllll, this morning, i got a...



Spoiler
bfn.

Im SUCH a tease


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Nato! I can't wait until that turns into a BFP! Thanks for always making me laugh! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I dont know today isnt a good day to be honest I had a horrid dream last night dont really remember much of it but what I do remember is I was holding my baby and then the baby was gone almost as if someone kept taking the baby away I cant remember much more about it but I do remember steve waking me up as I was screaming/crying then I couldnt get back to sleep so feel slugish and out of sorts today. I just cant get myself going house is looking a mess and I've been snacking on rubbish I tend to comfort eat when I'm like this so need to shake myself out of it as best I can I always feel better when steves home which I guess is understandable we've got plans for the weekend nothing to exicting but I'll be out of the house which will do me good.

Jenny I think thats a good way to approach it and not to be to stressed. We've been told not to try until after our appointment on the 1st Dec as we're having blood tests done to see if theres a reason for the mc's and they can't be done if I fall pregnant again.


----------



## LucyJ

Aww nato you big teaser you always make me smile which today I really needed :hugs: Hope your doing ok really hope that turns into a bfp for you soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Vicky - I watched the original last night... It was hard to find for download! But, once we found it, we had it a couple of hours later! :) 

Cesca - I don't think there's going to be anything wrong, honey. But, to answer your question... IF there was something wrong, it would be a million times better to have someone with you. There would obviously be nothing to feel embarrassed about. And, I'm sure she'd just have your feelings/emotions in mind. However, I don't see you needing to worry much about that. I think things will be just fine! :hugs:

Hearty - Yay for dip and rise!!! Its about time, yeah?

Jenny - I also admire your strength for doing the best thing for your son. That's what being a mother is... You have to make decisions that hurt you sometimes so that your children don't hurt or suffer. You're incredibly strong and brave, sweetie! :hugs:

Nato - That was borderline mean putting it behind a spoiler like that! :haha: You made me laugh though!


----------



## heart tree

NATO!!!! :rofl:

My heart was pounding when I saw that! I will blame you for any heart attacks I suffer from your teasing!


----------



## NatoPMT

right then, down to the business of rooting through this thread and replying

Allie i am expecting photos of major winter storms, including snow drifts very soon. I have just discovered Waitrose frozen vegetables. OMG. Their frozen parsnips and chanterey baby carrots are the best roasted i've ever had. I am having sunday roasts every night. I actually am as well. Sorry bout the cbfm fiasco. Hope the high arrives

Razzer, you and cazzer are a matching pair with your poas after bfp habit. Youre even starting to have similar names. How did you get on at the drs?

Sugar, my temps are looking good, but i think they are just looking as they are supposed to in ov. If i get 2 higher temps, i might be going triphasic. 

Just imagine, me, triphasic. 

Are you expecting a +ve tomorrow? any lines on the opk at all?

Cesca, im bad arent i? whos baby edna btw, anyone's baby that i know? <noseyface>

When i read your post about being embarrassed, it kind of struck a chord. I went to A&E on my own when i started bleeding, then the scan where i discovered mmc on my own too. I didnt want anyone, not even husband there. Not sure why, but theres some sense of embarrassment involved somehow, not quite sure how. You need to be comfortable. 

Mone - how you doing poppet? whats going down in your hood? 

Vic, boo at hangover with no booze. Boo-ze Hiss

I guess the prob with waiting for dating on a scan is the wait between the first and 2nd scans might be very anxious if the dates do need confirming, and i know that drs often want you to wait cos if you dont wait until its easily dated, it makes you a more difficult patient

Hearty, no offense taken lovey. I have wings of steel. Yeay at ov, yeay at next cycle approaching with meds akimbo

Luce, i know the dreams are unsettling, but its a 'safer' way of your mind dealing with whats happened, and reminding your conscious that it has to process whats happened. It will take time 

AFM, baaaaah. I know the exec producer of the x factor, and asked him for tickets, and he's offered me either/or 2 sets of tickets.. but only 2 tickets for 14th of Nov when Take That are performing. Bahhh bahhh - I now have to chose out of my 2 friends at work who to take (that).


----------



## NatoPMT

haha, naughty me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnroWnC6seQ&ob=av3e


----------



## vickyd

Nato you are one crazy bitch!! Btw whats up with this Robbie Williams and Gary Barlow reunion???


----------



## NatoPMT

i dunno but if they sing Angels i will throw tomatoes at them


----------



## vickyd

Yogurt is always a better weapon... Trust me we have been throwing loads to our politicians this year!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy :hugs: 

These are the hardest days. The ones right after the loss. The reality starts to sink in. Dreams are ways that we integrate events and memories in our life. They don't always make sense, but our brains need dreams to help sort things out. Sounds to me like your brain is trying to integrate this tremendous loss you've experienced. Just get through today, don't worry about what you are eating. If it helping you get through this day, so be it.

Cesca, I don't want to tell you there is nothing to be embarrassed about. If that's how you feel, then that's how you feel. However, I imagine your friend wants to be there for you as a support. I bet she's offering to be there because she cares about you. Whatever happens, she won't judge you. That's what good friends are for. I've gotten bad news alone and I've gotten bad news with someone. In my experience it is always better to be with someone. That being said, you aren't going to have bad news. And it is even more wonderful to get good news with someone so you can celebrate! That's how I envision your appointment to be...a joyful celebration.


----------



## NatoPMT

Nice tip with the yoghurt. That shizzle's gonna smell bad. Im bad, you know it. Owww.


----------



## jenny25

thanks meg hun , i have been here before as you know with my first son who i lost in 2003 so i kinda know what to expect etc but it doesnt change the pain and hurt thats the only difference i can be at peace knowing i done the right thing and its just one of those things that has happened as i see it god only takes the best x


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha Nato, that was well funny you tease! That'll teach us to take the piss :haha:

Can't believe you have got free tix for X Factor. I keep applying online for freebies with audience.com, but never got them yet. You might be able to sexually harass Matt :happydance:Are you saying you also have the chance of getting free Take That tix? That would be fab too!

AFM I'm hoping to get a peak tomorrow on CBFM. I hope so as I'm nearly BD'd out! OPK looks a bit darker but not positive yet. I have no idea why it's giving me so many god damn highs!

Allie, this is your first cycle using it right? It can give misleading results the first few times you use it, as it's getting to know you. I got highs nearly every day the first time I used it, and never got a peak. I'm sure I ov though.

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Sugar!! I hope you catch that eggie!


----------



## yogi77

Jenny, so sorry for your loss and thanks for sharing your story, I can't imagine what you must be feeling. :hugs:

Lucy hope you're doing ok and holding up, sorry about your dream...dreams can be very rattling sometimes...try to enjoy your weekend with hubby.

Allie sorry you still have a low :growlmad:, how frustrating.

Cesca sorry you're feeling like that...a friend might be good support to be there for you and it would be great to have her there for the wonderful news that you'll get next week...but if it will be too stressful for you then just go alone...you have to do whatever makes you most comfortable.

Hearty, yay for ov!...I think? :shrug:

Nato thanks for making me almost spit up my tea with excitement. Very funny!!! I love your POAS addiction and updates because mine is just as bad so it makes me feel like I'm not alone!

But NO I did NOT POAS this morning at 2dpo. FF says I'm 3dpo but I think I'm just 2. 

Raz how was your Dr appt?

Sugar I hope you get your peak tomorrow. I know what you mean about being BD'd out!!

Hi to all the other ladies!


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I've booked you in to the following:

https://www.priorygroup.com/Persona...ns/Mental-Health-and-Addictions-Overview.aspx

:haha:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sorry I think I may have been misleading, it's not a scan next week it's a midwife appointment, but one where they will listen to the heartbeat on a doppler.

But thanks for all the advice, I think i'll see the day before how I feel xx


----------



## Allie84

I haven't really had a chance to read and must go to class, but I wanted to update you all on the foreign service officer test I took last month. The exam to work for the government in the foreign service. I just got the results via emal. I didn't pass, by 9 points! I got 145 and a score of 154 was needed. :( Soooo close, how sad.

I'm trying to view this as there being a reason it's not meant to happen this year...maybe because I'm going to become pregnant.


----------



## Jaymes

Cesca - You are definitely NOT huge! You should check my progression out on the 1st page of my journal

Jenny - :hug: I am sure that was a hard decision to make. Youll get Tons of understanding and support here! I LOVE these girls! Id test every other day But I am a true POASaholic.

NATO! :haha: I was super excited! You are a tease.

Hearty  I am so thankful for your silver linings!

Allie  I remember when I used my cbfm it took about 2 cycles before it was dead on Sorry about the test. That really bites!

Lucy  Sorry about the dream, those are so hard to deal with (for me at least.)

EVERYONE else. :D You guys deserve all of the love and support you will find here, and I am so glad that you have found this place


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I'm sorry about the test. Damn! But in the vein of silver linings, I think you are right, you are going to be pregnant and can't have that job. 

Thanks Jaymes! I'll be the silver girl. How are you feeling? I can't believe you are at 17 weeks!

Vicky, I think today is your 21 week mark. Am I right? I've been keeping track in my mind. Only one more week until 22 weeks. How are you holding up?

Well, 2 more positive OPKs today. That's definitely more in line with my Ov. Also, EWCM!!! And quite a bit too. It was nice to see. FF is showing that I Ov'd, but I know I didn't. It is happening right now I think.

I just dropped my mother and brother off at the airport. I'm kind of sad. I love my mom so much and see her so infrequently. Saying good bye is always hard. We always end up crying. I'm a mess of emotions right now.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

oooh hearty sounds very promising. Maybe FF will fix itself in a few days? Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## heart tree

Oh thanks hon, but I'm not trying this cycle. My FS thought we should wait until next cycle when I can take letrozole. This is a drug similar to Clomid which will help me Ov sooner. There is a theory that late Ov is linked with miscarriage. Since I've had 3 mcs and have late Ov, we want to try a different approach. 

I've just been tracking this cycle because I like to know if and when I Ov. I've been reporting on it because it is so out of character for me to Ov this late. This is very, very late for me. I just want to get this cycle over with so I can start taking the letrozole and ttc again.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

It's nice to know, you're right. The cycle we weren't trying after the ERPC it was really good to monitor when I thought I was OVing.

Hopefully it's just a long cycle because of the surgery.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have been playing with my chart (because i can) and if my temp stays high, 36.8 or above, i am going 'possible triphasic" 

and according to FF, 80% of charts with triphasic are pregnancy charts

im nearly peeing my pants.


----------



## Sparkly

Oh I was just thinking about you Nato......I wanted to ask you how do you know when you are going triphasic? Does FF tell you? Your temps are fabulous.....I'm excited for you :happydance:


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> I have been playing with my chart (because i can) and if my temp stays high, 36.8 or above, i am going 'possible triphasic"
> 
> and according to FF, 80% of charts with triphasic are pregnancy charts
> 
> im nearly peeing my pants.

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

FX for you!


----------



## NatoPMT

i will have at least 3 extra blankets on my bed tonight. That doesnt count does it

look at yogi jump!!! hahaha

Sparkles, i put in another high temp for tomorrow to see what happened, and FF said 'possible triphasic on CD20'

Im parading my fabulous temps up and down. 

Must. Not. Jinx. Myself


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> i will have at least 3 extra blankets on my bed tonight. That doesnt count does it
> 
> look at yogi jump!!! hahaha
> 
> Sparkles, i put in another high temp for tomorrow to see what happened, and FF said 'possible triphasic on CD20'
> 
> Im parading my fabulous temps up and down.
> 
> Must. Not. Jinx. Myself

OMFG!! chick :happydance:

get your thermals on haha!


----------



## heart tree

NOOOOO! No blankets or thermals! For the sake of my nerves, please make your sleep tonight the same as every other night. I want to see an accurate representation of your temps rising!

Nato, my emotions are fragile right now. Don't mess with me. I really want to see an authentic triphasic chart. Oooh, look at you getting all knowledgeable with your charts. I can't wait to see that chart with a BFP attached to it.


----------



## NatoPMT

when i know my temps are important, i spend all night waking up and thinking its 7.15am and i have to take my temperature. 

and then I wrap myself up the duvet in my sleep half dreaming about staying warm

how do i stop my subconscious sabotaging a genuine temp? <dilemmaface>


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I've just googled triphasic to check it means what I think it means. I knew that chart was looking good! 

I can't wait for you to test tomorrow, at 10 dpo reckon you are defo in a legitimate testing window

:happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Nato, that's the downfall with temping, it can cause anxiety. I do the same thing you do. I wake up, think it is time to temp and really it is only 2am! I haven't found that it really affects my temps though. If you are pregnant, your temps will stay up no matter what you do. Oh I really hope this is your month.


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty, I've temped vaginally this month as my temps were so erratic last month. I think I mouth breathe sometimes and on those days, my temps were ridiculously high.

Must admit, I'm starting to wake up in a permanently anxious state thinking 'must take temp, must piss on CBFM stick'. Oh to be able to just wake up at any time and just lie there! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, I'm exactly the same! I lie there and take my temp and then my mind goes right to my CBFM. I was so sure I was going to have a high today, I took a bath so I could set the monitor on the ledge and stare at it as it read my results!

Nato, had a look at your chart and it's looking FABULOUS!!!! :happydance: I do the same as you and wake up thinking about my temps, it's annoying. I hope you get a normal night's sleep and have a wonderfully triphasic chart in the morning....

Hearty, sorry you had to say goodbye to your mom. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Allie, you may well get one tomorrow. Fingers crossed you get a high and I get a peak :thumbup:

When I need a wee early, I get up half asleep to wee on stick, then set the CBFM next to my bed and try and go back to sleep. I toss and turn for a few mins, then start staring anxiously at it to see if the red light has flashed, then turn the light back on to read it. Thus, waking myself up completely!

No wonder I'm stressed!
xx


----------



## heart tree

This is stressful business!

Sugar, do you prefer temping vaginally? I think I might give it a go next cycle. The only thing is that I practiced one time and I couldn't hear my thermometer beep when it was done. Do you have any practical advice for doing this method?


----------



## Sparkly

Sugar speaking of the CBFM....I really feel the display needs to be back lit, especially at this time of year, it is dark when we stick in our fmu sticks....i always end up putting the light on and waking myself up.....then of course i can check my bbt too lol!.....that too needs to be lit.....and an option to set to vibrate to avoid waking up my DH :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Exactly Sparkles! I've been googling "vibrating bbt" but can't find anything. I can't hear the beep between my legs, but a vibrating one would be perfect. It would also be easier to keep Tim asleep. We could make some serious money if we could figure out a way to make vibrating ones.


----------



## msarkozi

hmmmm, my mind is going very dirty here when you are talking about vibrating ones, lol!


----------



## yogi77

mine too :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

I know...hee hee...

Hey, these things could be a HUGE money maker if they could kill 2 birds with one stone if you know what I mean LOL!


----------



## Duffy

Hahaha dirty minds  

I forgot the effort it takes to remember to test on my cbm but so far I'm not missing a day now I'm waiting for it to go up a notch to ovulation  I really hope we do it again this month we bedding every other day like we did in Aug when I got my positive in Sept 6. 

When I'm done and have another baby to full term I'm done as this will be my last and I'll be happy to not have the stress of it and put a hundred percent into two babies  And finacially two is all we can afford........................ and mentally LOL. 

My day was good Karissa was a angel today, tonight when we put her to bed we are installing carpet on the other half of garage and the playroom will be 100 complete WOOT. My mom cooking dinner I'm so glad I don't cook or it would be roman noodles hahaha, ready to relax with my man tonight too. He has saturday off so we have the whole weekend to ourselves, we have to go to costco (fav store of mine) and buy the food for the party on sunday. I have NEVER hosted a party before so this is going to be inresting business! I'm not much of a social person in big groups so pray I unstick the stick up my behind to be a delight to the guest ROFL.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hahaha I have been laughing soooo much while I have been trying to catch up! Nato with the testing.... Yogi 'not' following suit LOL.

And as for vibrating whatevers... well well. A girl could blush... but I aint no lady :rofl:

Cesca hun, everything will be fine, and I am sure your friend will be great and understanding. Just cause it is a doppler doesnt mean your not nervous... but NEVER be embarrassed.

Vicky these docs dont know what they are talking about sometimes. My dick of a specialist told me I should start trying till January...that would be 5 months after my miscarriage! She can kiss my ass! I've spent nearly 3 years trying, I'm not gonna waste 5 months doing naff all!! It certainly is personal preference though.

Nato.... 10 dpo tomorrow.... a good time to test.... nah.... that was like LAST month already! :rofl: Get testing now girl!!!!! I am so excited for you, your chart does look great. And dont go giving Amanda a heart attack... we quite like having her, and you around. LOL. So no 3 blankets.... or 2 blankets hehehe

Jenny, that was a strong moment for you to share that with us all. You made the right decision for your beautiful baby. And sorry again that you had to go through this. x

Alli :hug: sorry you never passed, but soooo close! You will get there.

And with the whole waking up...bbt and blimmin opk's... thats why I am not worry so much with all that this month. Way too much stress. Just going to bonk my sexy husband....almost to death cause I might need him in working order next month :rofl: And you use the cbfm first thing.... is that for leutenising hormone? Cause I have read, and been told that FMU is the worst time of day to test for that???

I have been lost in my new phone today! HTC Desire HD...when I unlock it, it 'rains' on my screen to let me know what the weather is like outside.... or if its cloudy etc.... its amazing! I can go online and get it to ring if I lose it, and look at a map and locate it if I leave it somewhere! I've been consumed! LOL! I love my gadgets.

As for the the boring cycle bit, I thought the cow bag was leaving as it nearly went, and then later today its like it just started all over again! So waiting waiting...

Oh and we spoke to another holding companies about pubs.... and there is a good chance we could end up in birmingham next week!!!! Have to go where the work is! God I am nervous! Just always thought we'd get a pub in wales to start.

Sorry for my rant, and I hope I havent forgotten anyone.... so big hugs!!! :hug:


----------



## Jaymes

OMG vibrating BBT's! Too funny...

AFM - I always kept the covers up just a bit so I could hear the beep. Temping in the fanjita never helped my rocky temps though.

I am now looking up what triphasic is...


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie, did you lie on your back when you temped that way or on your side? I'm just trying to figure out how to do this properly.


----------



## Jaymes

if I had to roll to grab my bbt, then I did it on my side, but if I only had to reach for it I just did it in the position I was in. I tried to move as little as possible before I took my temp.


----------



## Allie84

omg, :rofl: yes, a vibrating BBT would be quite the device! I have temped vaginally twice to try it out and yeeah, I too had a hard time hearing the beep. I also wasn't sure how far to put it in....but I have thought of trying it out for a cycle since I keep my room pretty cold at night and worry about my oral temp. Oh, and I laid on my back for the vaginal temping.

Nato, I don't know how I missed this but you are getting tickets for the X Factor?!?! Ahh, I am SO excited for you! Please post every single detail of your visit...I am an X Factor nerd, if there is such a thing. I've rarely missed an episode since series 1. Sad, really. My friends at university would mock me as I wouldn't meet them each Saturday night until after it was over...now I torrent it each week as I'm in the US and then go on the message boards. Yes, I'm sad.

CJ, I'm mesmerized by the features of your phone..amazing! Also, sorry I must have missed where you explained, but are you and OH planning on opening a pub? That's exciting! 

I'm going to sleep now but look forward to awaking to Nato's result. :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Oh dear!! When I suggested vibrating thermometers I wasn't thinking about the fact that some of you ladies vaginally temp :blush:......I don't!......interesting concept though :haha: now that's a wake up call!!!!!!

Cbfm's look for estrogen and LH, they work in a different way to opk's which only look for your LH surge, they insist you use fmu to test, this has been known to miss my surge on 2 occasions, so I use opk's too just to back it up.

nato - I see you've updated you temp.........what's the hpt result?....(she ask's hopefully)....temps are good hun x


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone?

Cesca - As others have said there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel any different, if thats how you feel then thats how you feel. When i had the scan that showed the MMC i felt so humiliated by crying in front of all these strangers. I pulled myself together to get through the waiting room full of pregnant ladies and there happy scan pics and kept a little chant in my head of 'just make it to the car' which i did then i fell apart. So i can understand where you are comming from but the midwife appointment is going to be a happy time for you hun i can feel it xxx

Nato - Good luck with the temping today and i agree you should POAS as you are now 10DPO :thumbup:

Hearty - I just lay on my side and do it that way, you cant hear the beep so i just leave it in for as long as i think is needed and then pull it out. Once though i fell alseep with it in and woke up 1/2 later with a themometer up my lady bits!

Had to have a good giggle about the vibrating one though, i think thats a very good idea :)

Allie - Sorry you didnt pass hun but you're right maybe this is a sign someone has other things planned for you this year.

Well now i am going to have a wee rant so be warned. Went to the doctors last night and it exceeded my expectations of being a waste of time! We walked in and told her everything and she said she couldnt send me for a scan at 6 weeks unless something was wrong, ok thats what i expected. Next she said she didnt want to fill out the paper work and refer me to a midwife as it was too early just in case things go wrong. She then said she wasnt going to set up a scan at 8 weeks yet and to come back in two weeks if i havent MCed . . . . Nothing like a bit of PMA from your doctor huh! DH asked about the low dose asprin (dam i thought he had forgotten about that!) and she didnt even listen to what he was saying as soon as she heard asprin she was like 'no thats bad for, we dont give it to children under 12. If we dont want to put it in there mouth then you putting it in yours will hurt the fetus.' End of appointment and you could tell she wanted us out the door, didnt even bother to work out my EDD. What a waste of time they clearly didnt give a shit.

I was a bit upset and TBH her lack of faith in this pregnacy was enough to stress me out a bit then DH said he wanted me to stop taking the asprin - Cue huge argument over this as i refuse to stop taking it based on that lazy bitches word. We sorted it out and i am still taking it until i talk to the MW later but last night was just awful. *Sigh* why cant i have a nice understanding doctor???


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: Aww FFS Raz....what a mean bitch your doc is hun, is there no other doctor in your practice you can see instead, maybe a more sympathetic one? I can't believe what she has said to you....I would be livid, and changing my GP!


----------



## Razcox

I dont really have a GP just a practice and you see who ever is free. TBH i think i will just ring the EPU next week and have a chat with them, they always seemed so much nicer.


----------



## Sparkly

My local epu (actually is called a bep clinic) were fantastic with me, and said in any future pregnancy I was welcome to just pop in if I had any worries at all, I don't need to be referred as I have been before they said. You really don't need negativity from your doctor though right now eh? They don't seem to understand after a loss, we are already negative enough without that!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Razzer, thats appalling that she dismissed your pregnancy that way - defo go to the EPU. Dont worry about the aspirin, the NHS have a proper bee in their bonnet about it because its not fully tested, but most drs agree it doesn't do any harm. Another bumper had strips torn off her for taking it, and the dr implied she'd harmed her baby, then her next dr prescribed it for her. 

My temps have stayed high, prompting a 'possible triphasic at CD20' message, but i had a bfn so Im not hopeful. Triphasic would mean i implanted at CD20, therefore i should have a positive test by now if the triphasic was to do with implantation and not just a random temp pattern.

Am 10dpo and its still a no. 

Maybe a vibrating thermometer would cheer me up


----------



## prgirl_cesca

FFS - I had really bad pain quite low down last night, and it was agony in my stomach when I went to the loo, rang midwife this morning and they think it's a water infection.

ARGH!!!!! Why can't everything go smoothly?

I haven't had a water infection for years, I mean YEARS!!


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!

liked last nights discussion about vibrating thermometers!! I wouldnt mind one of those myself lol!

Nato although your thinking regarding the triphasic temp and when you ovulated makes sence, cant your bfn be due to not enough hcg in your urine yet? Give it a few more days luv!

Hearty my scan is on Tuesday 02/10 at 1.30 pm. Enough said as you have guessed i am a constant bundle of nerves!
When i was studying in England i always hated saying goodbye to my mom...The first years were awful, so much crying that she stopped taking me to the airport!!

Cesca sorry to hear about the infection...Is a water infection like a UTI? never heard of this before....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah sorry I did mean a UTI. Just spoke to the doctor who was lovely and she's leaving me a prescription for antibiotics at the reception and I need to drop off a urine sample and they'll know by tuesday if they need to move me to a more serious antibiotic. She also said i'll get thrush after because of the antibiotic so she's left me a prescription for that. Hoorah!

I'm just sick of antibiotics though, I was due to finish my ones for my staph infection today!


----------



## vickyd

Shit Cesca.... My best friend gets UTIs all the time and it looks really painful. Apparently she gets them so often cause she doesnt drink enough water or go to the loo regularily. Shes like a camel, she can hold it for hours! Make sure you get the right antibiotics, she always has this test done that shows which antibiotics to take.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

They're putting me on amoxcillin or whatever just because I'm pregnant and it's friday so they won't get any test results back until next week and she doesn't want it to worsen over the weekend.

I had a really upset stomach in the week and was constantly having to go to the loo for a bowel movement so I think that's how i've picked up the bacteria. Ick. Gross.

I always drink loads (i'm one of those people always thirsty!) but i'm gonna go get some cranberry in a minute!


----------



## vickyd

Cranberry is excellent and will help avoid potential thrush from antibiotics. Also eat loads of yogurt.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hello Everyone!!!

We're back from our interviews and things just got even more confusing, but I'm glad we got to see what our options are at least! I'm pretty sure we'll get offers there, but I don't think it's the right fit for me at the moment. I am having a meeting with my boss next week to see what we can do - there's a chance I can work from my company's office down in Oslo and keep my projects here as long as I travel back here a few times a month. Then we wouldn't have to live apart as much and I could continue on this career path....I sure hope it works out! 

This forum moves at lightening speed! 
Nato - I am not into the whole charting BBT stuff, but a quick glance at your chart leads me to think you're most definitely 80% pregnant now :) Keeping POASing, girl!

Amanda - I hate saying goodbye to my mom too - It's tough living away from them, isn't it? I'm glad you got a good visit in with her and hope you can see her again soon. Sorry your cycles are all wacky (well wacky, but regular!). What is the next step with your FS again? Next month you're going to try something to help with speeding up your ovulation?

Vicky - can't wait for the US on Tuesday! Then will you put up a ticker? ;)

Sugar and Allie - hope you get those high readings ASAP! Sorry about your test, Allie...can you retake it?

Yogi - glad you didn't waste a test on 2 DPO :) I'm excited to join you in the TWW!

CJ - I wish the ho bag would just leave already!

Cesca - UTIs are the worst! When I first moved to Norway I seemed to get them all the time for awhile, but after a heavy dose of antibiotics I haven't had one in almost two years now. I still take a cranberry pill everyday though, just to be safe. Those things are painful! Good luck!

Raz - WTF is going on with your insensitive doctor? I'm sorry you had to sit there and listen to all that. I hope your next visit is better!

Lucy - sorry about that terrible dream. I hope you're doing ok.

Just for fun I used a ov test today on CD14 and got a smiley face, so this is now three months where I've tested only once on this day and gotten a smiley, so I guess I am pretty regular. We have been trying to follow the SMEP plan but yesterday we were interviewing all day and then had to drive a couple of hours to the airport and we just couldn't find a good time. I feel like such a rebel, but let's just say that we followed the plan by being creative in the Oslo airport ;) I can't believe I just shared that, hahah!!! The things we do when TTC.....sorry if that was TMI :o


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck with all the job things Amy hope it all works out in the best way for you both!! I like your commitment to the smep :winkwink: good for you won't that be a good story to tell your little one when their older if this is your month hope you catch your egg.

Cesca sorry about the uti that sucks hope the antibiotics kick in soon and you feel better.

Allie sorry about the exam its always frustrating to be so close but as you said maybe its just not meant to be as hopefully you will be pregnant.

Raz I cant believe that dr treated you like that that is awful if anything they should be bending over backwards to help you and reassure you. Could you contact the midwife directly for support and by pass your dr.

Hearty I miss my mum alot and shes only a 3 hour drive from me I dont know how I would cope if I she was even further away I speak to her every day. It must be so hard for you but I'm glad you had a lovely time with her and hope you see her again soon.

Nato keeping everything crossed for you.

Vicky can't wait for your scan I know you must be scared but try lots of different ways to keep calm and relax we are all here and will be thinking of you I am so exicted for you.

Sassy and caz how are you both doing? Hows the throwing up girls?

CJ hope the witch goes away soon. To al the girls who are waiting to ov or are ov good luck.

:hugs: and love to everyone


----------



## NatoPMT

Girls, I have none news. Sort of.

I did a frer this afternoon, and it&#8217;s a bfn, however&#8230;

There&#8217;s a line so faint, I had to take my contact lenses out before I could see it. It&#8217;s only visible in natural light, and without lenses in. So it&#8217;s a tenuous one, but I saw it within a couple of minutes &#8211; defo not after the 10 min deadline, and way before it was dry so its not from evaporation

erk.


----------



## sugarlove

OMFG Nato that's so exciting! I really hope this is your month. Would it show if you post a pic?

:happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I really hope it turns into a BFP! Post a pic if you can sending so much positive thoughts coming your way :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Nato i have a good feeling! Whats the most accurate test that detects the lowest amount og hcg? Cant you get one of those? Btw just so you know at the clinic where i had my bloods drawn they dont let you test with blood before 12 DPO soooo....


----------



## Razcox

Ohhh Nato that sounds promising will be keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## sugarlove

Ladies, loving the talk of vibrating thermometers. That's one to certainly push on Dragon's Den :haha:

Hearty, I'm finding it better temping vaginally. Temps seem to be far steadier than last month. I lie flat on my back and can hear the beep even with my earplugs in. How sexy! The only thing about it is it can feel quite sharp first thing in the morning, if you know what I mean!

Cesca bladder infections are really common with pregnancy and nothing to worry about, although painful. I got one as soon as I got preg and had to take antibiotics. It's probably all the weeing preggers people do!

Raz your Doctor sounds like a total cow.I know Doctors have to be realistic about the mc rate, but there is no need for her to be so damn negative. I personally think they should offer an early scan for all women who've mc at least once for reassurance. When I next get a BFP, I;m just going to pay privately and do whatever it takes to get through the first 12 weeks.

Prego, I'm loving the fact that you had naughtiness in the Airoprt. Well done you!!

Hope everyone else is well.

Well I got another bloody high on the CBFM. That's now 6 in a row. I'm totally BD'd out and in a bad mood. The cheap OPK I looked looks very nearly postitive, so I don't know why I'm not getting a peak :growlmad:

xx


----------



## sugarlove

P.S. Nato, can you get a Superdrug one. They are the most sensitive that I know of, and worked really well for me last time!


----------



## MinnieMone

Nato - hun if there's a line however faint, isn't that a positive? eh eh!!! am so excited for you, I agree with Sugar the superdrug ones are always the first to turn for me.... go grab a bundle and keep testing!


----------



## LucyJ

Yep I'll third the superdrug ones. I buy them as they are quite often on offer and cheaper than some other brands and you can get them so you can use them four days before missed period. I say get yourself to superdrug.


----------



## sugarlove

How you doing Mone?

Hope you're ok
xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Picture NOW please Nato, sounds promising.xxx

Hope everyone is ok, sorry I don't have the energy to say much but wanted to pop in and say Hi.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: sassy

how you doing sweetie? hope the throwing up isnt to bad.


----------



## heart tree

We don't even have Superdrug here, but Nato, I must insist that you go get one! Also, is there any way to post the FRER picture??? I might have a heart attack if you make me wait!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Lucy,

I'm fine thank you, sickness is doing ok at the mo, still chucking up on a daily basis but nothing I can't handle! Nato's lemon/giner drink works wonders. Funny it's called morning sickness as mine don't normally kick in until after lunchtime!!

I've been so teary the last few days, I sobbed my heart out last night because hubby forgot to buy me some pitta bread and I really wanted it, weird! I feel so scared about next week, I don't even want to go, I want to carry on like this not knowing how our babies are then I can pretend that it's all fine, I love being pregnant and I'm so worried that it could all be over for us next week, I cannot see my Hubby go through another loss. Keeping the PMA up is a daily struggle.

How are you anyway sweetie? Hows the bleeding/cramps? I hope they have eased right off now. Have you managed to get out much?xxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mone,

How you doing hunny? When's your scan booked for? xxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Razzers, what is up with that doctor of yours??? I&#8217;m appalled. Is there any way you can file a complaint about her. She doesn&#8217;t deserve to have patients. I complained about an idiot who took my blood one time and got great results. It is important for them to know what kind of service their employees are giving patients.

Cesca, sorry about the UTI honey. They are awful. Apparently they are common in pregnancy. I hope it clears soon. 

Vicky, I&#8217;m looking forward to your scan but I can imagine how scared you must be feeling. I&#8217;ll be holding your hand in spirit. 

Amy, you are committed!!! I&#8217;m so curious how you managed to pull it off in the airport. Care to share? You are my new hero. Sounds like you have a lot going on. I hope you can make the job situation work for you. Keep us posted. 

Sugar, it sounds like you&#8217;ll get a peak any time now. It is so hard to BD so many days in a row. You might want to take today off and then go again tomorrow. Just a thought.

Hi to Sassy and Mone. How are the little ones? Sorry you are so sick Sass. It is completely understandable that you would be a bundle of nerves right now. You and Vicky are getting scans on the same day I think. Cazza is on the 10th I think too. Anyone else? It&#8217;s a big week for the discoers. 

Where&#8217;s Meggles????

I got a big temp jump this morning. Pretty sure I&#8217;m 2 or 3 dpo even though FF is saying differently. I&#8217;m going out of town tonight so my temp might not be accurate tomorrow. Ho hum. 

Do you all remember my friend who contacted me recently because she had a miscarriage? She and I went on a hike to process the news. Well she called me yesterday and told me she&#8217;s pregnant again. I&#8217;m thrilled for her. She&#8217;s 38. She has been doing IUI and an hcg trigger shot. We both have the same FS. This FS is Harvard educated and did the IUI for my friend after one cycle post mc. She also doesn&#8217;t have a problem with baby aspirin. I hope this bean sticks for my friend. And, I hope our doctor is as successful with me!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww massive congrats to your friend, what fab news.xxx


----------



## heart tree

Does anyone else see the unfairness of Nato posting a positive bfp announcement and then logging off of B&B???

NATO, we NEED some follow up!!! You better be buying a Superdrug test right now. That would be the only excuse to leave us hanging like this.


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy your bound to feel like that and I'm not going to tell you not to worry but try and focus on the positive and the throwing up the crying at anything all really good signs. I am sure your little ones are safe and doing well and next week will be a really positive day for you. I'll be thinking of you and here for you.

The bleeding has eased but it seems to stop and start which is really annoying just wish it would make its mind up the pain is a lot better but again comes and goes. I havnt been out much more was going to go this afternoon but then it started chucking it down and really didnt want to get wet but I have been doing some housework which has made me feel a bit better hate the house being a mess I have a massive ironing pile to attempt but need steve to put the board up for me as its an old heavy tempermental board. I didnt sleep last night but instead of just lying starting at the walls I got up and wrote down how I felt I just allowed myself to write and not think to much about it I understand a bit more how I've been feeling I've had this pressure on my chest lately like I cant breathe thought I was coming down with something but I think its more psychological in the fact that I'm scared to allow myself to grieve or acknowledge fully what we've lost as I'm scared it will be to much for me the pressure I feel it in my throat as well is I think I just need to let go of my emotions instead of trying to control them/bottle them up. Going to talk to steve tonight about it havnt before as I hate seeing the sadness in his eyes it brakes my heart and I know is crasy but I feel like I've let him down that I let my babies down. That I'm not being a good enough wife I know he doesnt feel that. God I probebly sound like I'm one sandwich short of a picnic basket.


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty that is wonderful about your friend really hope all goes well for her and thats great you have the same FS hopefully that will be you soon.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - I really hope this is your BFP! I always used the first response tests (that test up to 5 days sooner)...they always worked for me. I skipped over all the cheap ones, so it's a good thing I wasn't as dedicated as Cazz and Nato for POAS!! :haha:

Luce - I am glad you wrote your feelings out. I think that definitely helps in the healing process, as you are able to get it out, and not bottle it up! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Lucy I know exactly what you mean, why do we always feel like we have let our Husband's down we seem to worry more about them than ourselves! I'm glad your writing it down, it must feel like a weight off your chest if you get it out. Are you going back to work next week? Are you sure your upto it?xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

I've got a day's teaching work next week which I should be fine with I think to be honest it will do me good the plus side with supply teaching is I can block myself out for days if I dont feel up to it and if its a school or a year group I dont want to teach I can say no to the work. I really need some money though so need some work but just a couple days a week would be good.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That will be perfect the to just do one day, at least you don't have to throw yourself right in at the deep end. I think it will do you good, even if just for a few hours as it will keep your mind occupied.xxx


----------



## Allie84

Aww Luce :cry: :hugs: I really feel for your right now. You have not let anyone down, lest of all Steve. You are going through all of this and I know he recognizes it...you are doing everything right. :hugs: 

Amy, lol, I am impressed with your SMEP fortitude. :thumbup: You really do have a lot going on, but it sounds like a promising future.

Cesca so sorry about your UTI. :hugs:

Raz, your doctor REALLY pisses me off. Big time. :growlmad:

Nato!!!! :test: and post a pic....Superdrug or bust....I would love to know by lunchtime when I'm on next haha!

Sugar, that sounds really frustrating. I wonder if it missed your surge?

AFM, I got a high on the CBFM today :yipee: but hubby wouldn't DTD with me this morning before work. :( I was willing to be late for work, I was so excited. Oh, well, tonight it is.


----------



## MinnieMone

Sassy, it's so natural to be feeling how you are..... but everything was so perfect at your last scan, and think how amazing you will feel when you see your bubba's again, and their heartbeats.... I know you will be scared, nothing will take that away, but at the moment you have 100% reason to believe all will be ok, hold onto that, not the negative stuff that comes in to your head (though I am a fine one to take this advice, tsk!)

I too wish I could put off Monday's scan, even though I feel such a big huge fake anyway (I know I'm pregnant, but I'm not, if that makes sense, because I am so convinced that there is nothing there), but I know that I have to face whatever comes to me and when I know I can deal with it, it's the not knowing that seems to be making me into some basket case. I haven't slept for probably 3 nights, when I do I have the strangest dreams (mostly about whales) and swimming in deep water (the steroids are to blame for the wakefulness), I'm averaging about 4 hours a night and I look like shit, but I'm just getting through one minute at a time. Funny when you are dreading something it comes around so quickly, only 2 more days and I'll know. I feel like I'm going to the gallows.

Lucy - I think it will help to talk to steve how you are feeling, he probably is the same with you that he doesn't want bring it up to upset you more.... do you want to keep it in or do you think it would help to let it all out? It is still so early sweetie in the grieving process, you must do whatever you feel makes it easier and more manageable for you.
You don't sound mad at all, I understand exactly what you mean about letting your OH down and the babies, I do too, but we mustn't..... we wouldn't say that or think it to anyone else who was in our situation would we, and they don't think that. Little steps each day Lucy. Big hug.

CJ - can I just say your doctor is talking bollocks about the aspirin. Every private doctor I have seen (the miscarriage clinic at St Mary's Paddington) and Dr Shehata a leading specialist in recurrent miscarriage, both told me to take baby aspirin before and during pregnancy (up to 20 weeks), when you come off it. Every GP I've seen has told me not to take it.... they are not specialised though and just go by the fact that during pregnancy the standard line is NO medicine is better. I would continue on it, unless you have any kind of stomach or bleeding problem. Your OH is just going to have to understand, that in this situation the GP is speaking out of her arse. God it makes me mad.

Hearty - what fab news about your friend... and yes Nato needs to get back on here sharpish with an update, because I am positive she's got her BFP, and I need something to smile about today..... 

Haven't been for my usual walk today, but have started to get stuff together to sell on e-bay (I used to work in fashion, so have lots of designer bits to sell), hoping it might keep my mind busy in the next few weeks, haven't done it before and quite excited! I'm going to have it as my new focus, whatever the outcome Monday.

Oh, and how the heck do you get it on at an airport? That has got me intrigued, god makes me feel very old! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend... x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks Mone,

I will keep everything crossed for Monday for you.xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Mone you are so right I would never think it about anyone else I know I need to get rid of those thoughts that there not productive. I want to let it out i just not sure I know how to but I think bit by bit I am allowing myself to feel it just moment by moment as you say. I know steve doesnt think that at all he's been great so supportive but he doesnt like to see me upset so your right about him not talking for that reason. 

Its weird you said about strange dreams with water I had a very odd one which involved being on this shack type thing at sea (although we were in the middle of a town) then being hit by a massive storm being attacked by sharks then ending up in a house waking up and having to dash to find the others on the boat/shack thing then finding my engagement ring which had been lost and a shark had taken a chuck out of one of the stones which I was really upset about why the shark didnt bite my hand of at the same time I dont know I woke up just after finding the ring, wow I should get a dream book.

Will be thinking of you on monday mone will be sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

Thanks allie and yay to getting a high on your cbfm. 

Sassy yeah being occupied with something else will be good the class I am teaching are a nice bunch but take a lot of energy and work.

Girls you would be very proud of me I went out for a walk the rain stopped and the sun came out so decided to walk down to the local shops treated myself to some chocolate when I got there. :happydance: I know its daft but I'm proud of myself and it felt good to get out and get some fresh air.

Thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well done Lucy, I'm very proud of you. Enjoy your chocolate.xxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, you are not a nut case, you are grieving. I'm glad you found the time and strength to write your feelings down. It will be good to talk to Steve as well. I wish you didn't have to feel this way. I'm proud of you that you got out of the house. It is a small feat! Congratulations.

Mone, it's so unfair that you can't enjoy this, that the stress is taking over. I'll be thinking of you on Monday. I know we all will be.

Allie, yay for your high reading! I hope you get a soy bean!!!

I'm off to the airport soon to fly to Tim's hometown. His dad just turned 80! I might not be able to check in as much but will be back on Sunday night. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Try not to stress to much ladies (easier said than done!)

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Oh goodness, girls! I couldn't catch up with all of that! I skimmed! But, there were so many pages! :dohh:

I hope everyone is well! I did notice a possible 2nd line from Nato! Where is the update on that?!?! Hmmm....????

I'm well... just not online much right now. I've been playing Fallout a lot, cooking more, spending more time with friends, etc, etc. I guess it helps take my mind off of the wait. 

Sending lots of love out to you all! If anyone has new events coming up for the front page, I'll happily add them! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Have a fab time Amanda.xxx


----------



## yogi77

Nato WOMAN get back here! So not fair of you to post and run like this. We need pics and we need this superdrug test everyone speaks of (don't have those here). 

Raz sorry you had a bad appt with a stupid and negative Dr. that gives bad advice. It sounds like from the rest of these girls that FS know what they're talking about and if they support the low dose aspirin then you should continue taking it. 

Amy way to go with the airport :sex:!!! :haha: That would be a great story to tell on where you conceived!! 

Allie yay for OV!!!! You must be relieved!

Cesca sorry about your UTI :hugs:

Vicky good luck on your scan, everything will be GREAT!!

Hearty that's great news about your friend!

Lucy good for you for getting out for a walk and doing a bit of shopping. You don't seem loony at all, I felt the exact same way for over a month. It always felt like an accomplishment to complete everyday tasks...so you should definitely feel proud of yourself!

Mone good luck on Monday, will be thinking about you.

I'm 3dpo today (or 4 according to FF, who knows!?!) I did NOT test. :haha:

I had another dream about a BNB girl last night! This time it was Nato getting a BFP...but it wasn't until 14dpo...all negatives up until that day. Looks like she might prove me wrong today though, if she'd hurry up and get back here!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato get your butt back here woman!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Megg! So far we have Mone's scan on Monday, Vicky and Sassy's scans are on Tuesday. Cazza is on the 10th I believe. Anyone else? I know Cesca has a midwife appt., not sure when.

Ok, I'm really leaving for the airport now. Bye!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, before I go.....


NATO!!!!!! GET BACK HERE!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - you can add me for 3D scan November 13th


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ooooo we have lots of exciting times ahead for lots of disco girlies.

Jenny - How are you feeling today hunny?xxxxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhh you have such a good memory hearty. My midwife appointment is Thursday afternoon. Thursday is also my first due date. I had a cry about it the other day, husband got angry, I cried more. We have totally different ways of dealing with things.

Also my 'uti' doesn't see to be hurting as much today. I've picked up the prescription but now worrying I had a bit of pain and frequent urination last night and straight away assumed it was an infection. I suppose I should take them anyway just to be sure.


----------



## msarkozi

definitely take your antibiotics Cesca! I've had a bladder infection once before and it wasn't very fun. You definitely need to treat them so they don't cause other issues.


----------



## Sparkly

NATO - :yipee: sounds like a BFP in the making honey....we need pics btw!! I was so tired today that I fell back to sleep for a couple of hours :blush: and you were in my dream....shaking me awake and saying 'Gaynor, you're 8dpo get up and start testing' :rofl: I was gutted when I actually woke up and realised I'm not 8 dpo......and still need to wait to test bah!!! Patience is not a strength of mine! See the influence you have on me?

Mone - looking forward to hearing the good news from your scan

Mel - oh! how exciting a 3d scan :D can't wait to see piccies of your baby boy

Amy - good on you girl for getting it onnn in the airport :rofl:....

Hearty - I see you're on the way to the airport....don't get any ideas love lol!

Lucy - :hugs:

Megg - good to hear form you chickabee....missing you :kiss:

Sorry If i've missed anyone.....I probably have as I have a terrible memory...but I do think of you all.

AFM - I'm frustrated that I can't really symptom spot this cycle...due to the clomid, as it can cause similar symptoms to pregnancy :( I think my progesterone must be reasonably high, as my temps are good. I have constipation, and I have felt nauseous all day, it started at 4am, and I thought I was just hungry....but it hasn't really settled down!!....I actually can't wait to start testing, as it's the only thing I can rely on :wacko:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OMG I missed nato's bfn almost possibly bfp! OOOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Jaymes

NATO!!! Where are you WOMAN! I need to see your :bfp:!

Sparkly - :rofl: at your dream. Go test already, you know you want to! 
I remember feeling like HELL when I was taking Clomid! OMG the symptoms! I hope there is no reason to take it next month! :)


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at you lot. Thanks for having my back, girls. 

I know i am being uncharacteristically tight lipped. Ive gone all coy. 

I can ONLY just see it tonight, and i had to take my lenses out again but the artificial light is not good. If you can see it on the pics i took, you're a better woman than i

I will post them in a min, but you really cant see owt

I have some post catching up to do too


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at sparkly, even the dream version of me is a poaser

If the softcup fits....


----------



## LucyJ

Amanada hope you have a fab time.

Nato will you be testing tomorrow? I know probably a silly question. :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

:-= Might do, havent decided yet.

Here's a pic. But you will be squinting and adjusting your screen in vain i fear
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0040.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 27


----------



## msarkozi

Nato, I can see it, and I didn't have to squint or adjust my screen!!! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I can see a 2nd line too and I'm rubbish! 

I DARE you not to test again until Sunday.xxxx


----------



## yogi77

Nato, I can't see a line and I thought I had 'crazy canadian line-eye'! :cry: 

All I see is a dark blob between where the lines should be. 

I hope it turns out darker tomorrow. But in my dream you didn't get your bfp until CD14 so we have a ways to go yet! :winkwink:


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I can see a line!:happydance:It's faint, but I can see it without even tilting my screen.

Have you any pg symptoms?

So hope this is for you hun

I've just cracked the red wine open. Pig sick of waiting for peak.
xx


----------



## pregoinnorge

I _think_ i see something there Nato! but my computer screen is super dirty so I dunno. I so hope you get your BFP this month!!!!!

I feel like a floozy after sharing my airport story now, haha. We found a "family" restroom. But I swear it was relatively clean :) We haven't been able to stop laughing about it today though.


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - I can't see anything, but I am rubbish at seeing these bloody lines unless they are obvious.....can't you do what Meg has done (I think it was Meg) remove it from the casing and hold it up to a light...so the light is shining through it....and take a pic! do you have any symptoms to speak of at all?

Jaymes - Yes I really do want to poas......but I know it's way too early.......................................

*whispers*.........so I'll probably start tomorrow then :blush:


----------



## NatoPMT

Right, catchy uppy time

Sugar, i have tickets to see x factor, when Take That are performing. Last time i went we were on the front row and Danni let my friend sit in her judges chair, it was all very exciting. Thats crapy about your opks not playing the game. Are you doing it every 2 days rather than every night? Ta for the superdrug tipoff, will be getting them in tomorrow if i am still in so-faint-i'm-imagining-it-land

Allie, thats so close, can you try again in future? I agree though, you need to be at home and you can focus on this later maybe. Think i have some old x factor pics on my facebook, ive been twice before - i shall sneak my camera in and regale with you tales on my return. Haha at x factor forums, I will know where to find you when you go awol. Yeay at high

Jaymes - happy 17 weeks! Good use of the word 'fanjita'

Hearty - ewcm??? wowee, you are like a 25 year old. Your fs got your friend pregnant (wonderful!!) - you next. Im suitably apologetic for posting and running, had a colleagues leaving do (and had to convincingly not get any alcoholic drinks, just in case). Have a fabbo time with the in laws 

CJ - LOVING the raining phone, that is like a James Bond gadget. Does it also feature a vibrating thermometer?

Sparkly, when _are_ you testing? Um, just asking, like

Can clomid affect your hpt results or did i make that up? Woo, look at your temps, they are proper high. You might go triphasic. Come triphasic, is fun

Razzer, how are you feeling after your crappy dr app?

Vic, you have gotten through all the scans to date, this one will be no different - i'll be thinking of you on Tuesday

Cesca, i agree with Vic on getting the wrong antibiotics, i nearly got given kidney failure after an infection caused by cystitis and the dr gave me the wrong antibiotics - even when i specifically told him which one i needed. Hope youre feeling better soon, lemon barley water and cranberry a go go. The thrush can be staved off a bit by getting some probiotic capsules - Biocare do a really good one that you have to keep in the fridge, you'd have to check if they are safe to take but i dont see why not. 

Norge - good luck making the job decision. Twit twoo at the airport shenanigans. You get the Most Committed to the SMEP Plan Award

Hi Mone, how you doing? I used to work in women's press and i made a fortune on ebay. It was great. 

I just want Monday to be been and gone for you now, you're doing SO well, you are moving along day by day and each day means you're closer to safety. 

Sassers, ahh you sound zonked out. You need a hot chocolate and a duvet on the sofa, minus pittas to dunk. Your scan WILL be ok. It will be great in fact. 

Luce, i found this website helpful to work out what was 'normal' and what needed attention:

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/descriptions_of_procedures.htm

same woman who devised the SMEP, shes my heroine. 

I think your assumptions about why you are feeling like this / having physical symptoms are really astute - you seem to know yourself very well. Trust yourself Luce

Thanks Mel - you are welcome to join in the poas fun when you are trying for no. 2, the peeing door is always open for new poas members. 

Yogi, you're 4dpo. I feel very disappointed to see no test results on your chart. <tapsfoot>

You lot are good with the dreams about my upcoming bfp, thats hearty, yogi and sparkly dream vibing my testing - i swear, the more i tell everyone my time is coming, the more we create a shared consciousness. If i were all about the universe and shit, id say that was a good tactic.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I can't see a line either nato, but I am shit. Test again in a few days!!!

I've been given amoxicillan (sp) so i'll take that and see how it goes. My symptoms have gone down loads anyway thanks to practically inhaling cranberry juice all day.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - I will definitely be joining the POAS-aholic group! I am another one of the ones that likes to test early because I am too darn impatient! I told OH it won't be for 2 yrs after this one is born, but I might forget how to do it, so I might have to POAS from time to time to practice :)


----------



## NatoPMT

i just LOVE the way we all gather round pics, examining for lines, its fucking great

i actually cant see a line on that photo. I took the test apart tonight for good measure and the blob is a bit of tobacco from the bottom of my handbag. I can see the line holding it up to the light, but i cant get a pic with the light behind it

YEAAAAYYYY sparkly, we can coordinate poas times. i will prob poas at 3am when i wake up, thinking its 8am. 

Im not waiting till 14dpo, that was your unconscious teasing me back for my spoiler tease. Serves me right

I have felt very nauseous all day sugar, but have since 3dpo andit might be cos of all the chocolate i ate


----------



## Sparkly

I'm testing in the morning Nato......FF has me at 4dpo, I'm actually 5dpo...to the best of my knowledge....so tomorrow I'll be 6 dpo....seems like a good time to start poas to me :flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

pregoinnorge said:


> I _think_ but my computer screen is super dirty so I dunno.

not just your screen thats dirty is it, you harlot. 

snarf.


----------



## Sparkly

For the last few days I've been waking up at 4am dripping in sweat and needing a pee....so it will probably be then :thumbup:.......and because I am a proper poas'aholic...I will probably test again when I wake to take my temp :haha:


----------



## yogi77

Nato I refuse to test before....8dpo...ummmm ok, maybe 7dpo. 

I can't wait to see tomorrows test.


----------



## Duffy

Dear god this thread moves like lighting LOL, how are all the ladies around the world? All well here watching 16 and pregnant got the baby sleeping and a tad loney lol.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks nato will have a look. I think I see a line keeping everything crossed for you.

:dust: to you


----------



## yogi77

useless update that nobody will care about...

i realized that I forgot to put that I had a positive OPK on CD 14 in addition to CD13, so FF has now updated my chart to reflect that I am 3dpo which is what I figured anyways. I guess it's important to enter all test results into the data!


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi, stop dragging it out and making more days till you can test


----------



## CJSG1977

OMFG! NATO I hope this is your bfp! I know it will be! Fab Yogi! Closer to testing the better. X


----------



## MinnieMone

ah I can't see anything Nato, but I'm notoriously crap at seeing lines unless they are obvious... you wouldn't see it if it wasn't there tho', however faint. I think it will be nice and 'there' tomorrow. SMEP is brilliant, I thought it would work for you, just takes all the guesswork out of it. knackering but works. everything crossed for tomorrow.

I've been busy this afternoon digging out loads of stuff, I found one of those 80's MOSCHINO belts with the moving letters, remember it cost be about a weeks wages back then, they're selling for £60 upwards on ebay, can't believe I can make some money out of all my old junk that I haven't touched in 20 years... just trying to keep busy really.... or at least fake myself into believing that I'm busy, when really i feel like my brain has taken an hiatus somewhere safe and my body is here just functioning, I think it's just how i'm coping...


----------



## hoping:)

Woohoo Nato!!! Good luck... I'm sure those lines will keep getting darker:thumbup:


----------



## Jaymes

WOOT WOOT! Nato! I can't see a line but I totally think it is there!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Just landed. Can't stay away from you lot. Had to check in on Nato's status. I can't see the line I'm afraid to say but am hopeful. Was wondering what the black thing was. 

:rofl: Mel I hope I wouldn't pull an "Amy" at the airport as I was flying solo! 

Amy I just saw a family bathroom. I'll never look at them the same again! Brilliant!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Amanda

hope you have a good weekend, did you say your visiting tim's family?


----------



## heart tree

Hi Lucy :hi: 

Yes I'm visiting Tim's family. We're in Kansas City, Missouri. Nothing to write home about. It's good though. We haven't seen his family in 3 years! Last time I saw them I hadn't had any miscarriages. Oh the innocence! 

You better be sleeping now my love. It is late for you. Being n Kansas City does bring me 2 hours closer to all of you though. 

Wish we could all meet some day.


----------



## Allie84

Aww, Hearty, me too. I hope we all do. :hugs: Have fun in Kansas City. Enjoy some barbeque!

:rofl: yes, it would have been hard to pull an "Amy" while alone. Familiy bathroom, huh? Classic! 

Nato, I don't see a line but I didn't even see a line on Sassy's BFP test that was meant to be the BFN 'proving' ICs were crap. If you can see a line in the light, though, then that's promising! 

Mone, I'm sorry you're feeling low. I know it's hard to feel optimistic about pregnancy after a miscarriage. :hugs: I think it's pretty neat you're selling some vintage fashion on Ebay. I can't picture that belt but it sounds funky.

Luce, you were up late. I hope you managed to get a restful night without too many dreams. We've had a lot of interesting dreams on this thread; I guess there's a lot in our subconsciouses to work through.

Is anyone up to anything interesting for Halloween? I have class all day tomorrow but then Alex and I are going to a 'Pimp and Ho' party. I need to gest my costume together but have no 'ho' worthy clothes. I think it will be a trip to the charity shops.


----------



## sugarlove

I've got a peak finally! I'm so relieved, was starting to think that I wasn't going to ov this month.

Nato have you tested yet? I'm so excited for you

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Frer this morning was totally negative. 

I took a pic of yesterdays with the light behind it to show the line, and you can see it on this pic, to prove im not making it up or going mad

Husband and I have just decided we are going to push for fertility treatment. I'm so upset.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0029.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> I've got a peak finally! I'm so relieved, was starting to think that I wasn't going to ov this month.

yeay. well done your ovaries!!


----------



## vickyd

Nato hun sorry about the bfn....I think that even if you dont need the fertility treatment just the idea that you will have the power may make all the difference...The important thing is that you become even more determined!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I totally see the line on the first one so you're not crazy.:hug:
I'm sorry, Nato- but as you know there's still hope. 
Do you have any plans for today? Something to take your mind off ttc until the next test? ;)


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Vic

does anyone know why i might get a line, then not? It actually feels like af is on way now, but i don't know what's real and what's in my head anymore, yesterday i was certain i had pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Amy I'm not testing again now this cycle. I'm about to have a 24 day cycle if af does turn up. Go me.


----------



## Sparkly

I can defo see a line on that pic nato! Was your pee weak this morning? Your definitely not crazy hun!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Dont think so Sparkly - i don't think i could get positive.... then negative the next day, then positive the day after could i? Maybe i will go down to superdrug and try their tests, but im not sure i can take another bfn. 

I swear to god i thought this mornings would be a darker line. Im gutted 

Stupid temp no long triphasic too. Stupid thermometer. Stupid everything.


----------



## vickyd

Honey go down to superdrug, maybe it was a faulty test....Just do one more to be sure...


----------



## reversal

hope your next test is a bfp nato :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Vic, but i did a Frer and my last IC and they are both now in the bin in disgrace. 

The whole point of me buying expensive frer's was to avoid what happened with the IC's the last 2 months (as was sassy's demonstration of how crap IC's are), and the same thing still happened. The last 2 months, i have put down to evaps, but the frer was not an evap, it appeared in about 2 mins and is defo pink - the line did get stronger when i took the test apart and it dried overnight, hence i got a better photo of it this morning, which makes me think now maybe it was an evap all along. Hmmm. It cant have been, the test was still wet when i took it apart last night - the ICs dry out much quicker as they are exposed to air. 

Although i used second MU not FMU yesterday, and now of course im googling 2mu and hearing some people have better luck with it. But if it were positive it should have been better this morning on FMU. You're feeding the monster within me now Vic!! 

mebbes i will. Just to really punish myself. Gonna have some breakfast first. 

If anyone has any ideas about what is happening, i'd be grateful to hear them. 

Does anyone know if its possible for the implantation to start, to produce low levels of hcg and then fail without an immediate bleed?


----------



## NatoPMT

reversal said:


> hope your next test is a bfp nato :hugs:

ahh thanks reversal. I am all about the reversal too apparently, just on tests, not vasectomies.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Nato I'm sorry, your not out yet though, there's always tomorrow! I hope it turns into BFP.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I've just woke up from 12 hour sleep, feeling good!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Look Nato babe im usually the one screaming at you to stay away from the tests, humor me ok?

Sass 12 hour sleep???? Me want that too but with my friggin allergies i wake up sneezing every day at 6am without fail!


----------



## NatoPMT

start eating now sassers, quick, while youre feeling good

I have learned that the new, oval window FRERs are 25 sensitivity, and the superdrug tests are 10. 

and this is a good site for poas idiots like me, shows %age positive tests vs different times of day on different dpo. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_urine_sample.php


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Look Nato babe im usually the one screaming at you to stay away from the tests, humor me ok?

haha!! ace. Sold. 

see how easily led i am


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh tell a lie I got up 3 times in the night to pee but went straight back to sleep! I needed it and feel all freshed today!xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Superdrug are definatley more sensitive than FRER, go out and get some.xx

When I say good, I merant from all that sleep, I puked as soon as I woke I'm taking it as a punishment from sleeping to long! Just had my special Nato drink and some ginger biscuits.xxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

adda girl - the drink is lush isnt it. I have it now even though i dont have morning sickness (obviously). My husband has it with honey in too. The antioxidants in fresh lemons last longer in your body than antioxidants from any other fruit / veg

they are very good for you.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato sorry you didn't get a line this morning, but you're not out yet. You're still testing early and I had positives and negatives last time I was pg. The superdrug ones are super sensitive, whereas the frer aren't. Even in the same batch of tests the sensitivity can vary if you look at the site poas.com. 
Maybe try a superdrug test when you've held your wee in for a good few hours. 
Best of luck
Xx


----------



## NatoPMT

I did the superdrug test and its bright, glaring white bfn

Ive saved the other and will do it tomorrow, just in case like. 

Im feeding the squirrels in the back garden, they will be my babies.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I am sorry I dont understand why you would get a line one morning then not the next its very strange. :hugs: to you

Hearty I couldnt sleep so stayed up to watch a film steve had gone to bed but I was in my pj's and curled up under the duvet. I did fall alseep eventually about 2ish I think. Unfortunately I had a horrific dream dont remember much about it but I do remember screaming and crying the place down I was so loud I woke steve up he was upstairs and once he's asleep hes a nightmare to wake up he literally had to shake me awake I dripping in sweat (sorry tmi) and had tears streaming down my face. It was horrid at the time and scared the crap out of steve but in some ways I feel slightly better for crying apparatently all I kept on saying to steve is they took my baby and you werent there I couldnt find you over and over again all I remember is it was like flashbacks to all the scans I had done all mixed together I think there was more to it but I dont remember it. The only problem is I struggled getting back to sleep and poor steve had me attached to him for the rest of the night I was like a limpet to him. He was great though he just held me and stoked my head and kept on telling me he was there and not going anywhere. I'm hoping tonight I will sleep better with no bad dreams. 

Hope everyone is having a good day steves just gone to get his hair cut and when gets back we are going to go shopping.


----------



## sugarlove

Sorry to hear that Nato. Bloody stupid test! There was clearly a line showing on the FRER one.

Having said that to quote off peeonastick website 'It's not over until the fat lady sings-- and your period crashes the party'

Hope you're feeling ok

Lucy sorry to hear you've had nightmares and hope you manage to sleep better tonight.
xx


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I am so sorry dont give up hope just yet not untill the stupid witch arrives or not but I no that must be hard for you. Hear for whatever you need sweetie. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, i couldn't read all your post as i started welling up. It sounds terrifying. Its going to take a while for you to work through this, but i think writing things down, talking about your pain and grief, when you are able, might help to get some of what's trapped inside you. Keep typing and talking

Thanks Sugar - i think the fat lady is about to sing, feeling a bit crampy. But i dont trust myself to make predictions these days

Im ok thanks poppet, got myself together a bit after this morning.


----------



## MinnieMone

ah Nato that pissing, flicking, fooking sucks. What dpo are you? Fook the superdrug tests, I hate those things now. 

Lucy - your dream sounds awful, it's your minds way of healing subconsciously I think. So unfair, sleep is usually a refuge eh, a way to get away from things. When I go to bed now I say to myself that I know I'm going to dream, and I'll welcome them and I won't be frightened, and since then I haven't had one that's horrid. It's probably just coincidence, but it's like I'm giving my mind permission to do what it has to do. I wouldn't mind the whale dream again, I looked it up and apparently it means pregnancy!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, going to go for a jog now I think try and blow the cobwebs away, then I need to find some pineapple I've got a craving for it... hope that's a good sign!


----------



## cazza22

Nato I am so sorry ur feeling down babe stupid mofo tests gggrrrrr!!! I totally see the line on ur FRER babe i just dont get it? Test again tomorrow with the superdrug babes i hope so bad u get ur BFP!.

Sooooo sorry i havent been on much girls ive been too tired for words & looking at the screen makes me feel sick haha.

Just wanted to share bubba pip with you all here he/she is :cloud9:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130963&stc=1&d=1288442148

Lov u all xxx Caz xxx ps he/she is the iccle white blob at the top:baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0223.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 18


----------



## vickyd

Nato all i can say is fuck....

Luce i still have very bad dreams very much like the one you described...I see that i have given birth and the baby is severely deformed but im the only one who can see it. Another version is that i give birth but i go home without the baby and everyone thinks i dreamed the whole birth. They are terrible dreams and i wonder if they will ever stop....

Mone, a jog is always a good idea to de-stress...craving pineapple sounds very promising hun!


----------



## Jaymes

NATO, :hug: doll. Remember we are here for you no matter what.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i can finally report neg hpt :) but i got a positive opk early aint it oh well looks like we will have to have fun trying  x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fuck nato. What a shit start to the day. I'm sorry, I hope AF stays away and you will get the BFP. I can't imagine you with a 24 day cycle.


----------



## Megg33k

Gaynor - Clomid is the devil when it comes to symptom spotting! I hope your tests confirm that its not Clomid related!

Nato - That's shit about the tests. I totally saw the line! About Clomid effecting HPT results, that's definitely not true. It can't do that.

Amanda - Hope you're enjoying your trip!

Luce - Your dream sounds awful. I've had nights like that, and its always horrid! I'm so sorry, babe! :hugs:\\

Jen - Woo for neg HPT!

I'll get everyone's events added to post #1... Sorry I've been so absent!

A big hello to the rest of you! What's this about "family restrooms"??? I missed it and can't possibly go back and find it.

I have nothing to report. On CD3 (or 4) of AF... Still bleeding plenty. WTF am I shedding? I just had it all sucked out of my body! I'm confused! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I think I have the first post all updated now! :thumbup:


----------



## yogi77

Oh Nato so sorry about the bfn. :hugs::hugs: I definitely see the line in the pic you posted of the test taken apart. How confusing and unfair. But like the other girls say it's still early. I hope your AF symptoms are something else and not a really early AF. 

Sugar yay for your peak!! Good luck!

Lucy sorry about your nightmares but I guess it's just part of the healing process. I had a terrible dream last night too, about pregnancy and loss and I was screaming and crying...horrible. Big hugs to you. 

Jenny that's great you got a negative hpt, now you can start trying again.:thumbup:

Hi Megg, good to hear from you again!

Cazza, great picture you must be so happy!

Hello to all the other ladies! :wave:

I'm heading off on a plane this morning to Ontario for a week and a half to visit family. Will be staying at my sister-in-law's who had twins in the summer, and she also has a 2 year old. Some ppl have all the luck don't they. Anyways I am looking forward to helping her out with her masses of children. I just hope being around the twin babies doesn't end up depressing me. :wacko:

I should have access to internet there and will be on here checking when I can!! Hope to see some bfp's soon!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Hoping you can enjoy yourself, April! :hugs:

Where's Allie? Is she absent? I didn't notice posts from her! :(


----------



## cazza22

Enjoy urself yogi, Im sure u will just enjoy the babies hun as hard as it is. Get the practice in changing nappies lol xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Great pic Cazza!

Hi Megg, hope AF shifts soon.

Nato hope you're chilling tonight. Put your feet up and get X Factor on with a large bar of choccy.

Mone cravings are sounding good :thumbup:

Yogi, have a great time. Hope you'll be ok around the babies.

I'm off to my parents to eat fillet steak. Hubby is away for the night. Going to have a nice glass of red wine

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## cazza22

Mmmm fillet steak now that is something I think I could stomach! Might send Lee out to Asda xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

omg, i should have never said that I haven't had a UTI in ages because I woke up today with one! I have been drinking water like crazy, taking a double dose of the cranberry pills, and taking painkillers. I swear the family restroom was clean and I didn't touch anything there! WTF. Serves me right I guess.


----------



## Jaymes

Oh, sorry about the uti. I used to get them a lot in my teens. Hope it passes soon!


----------



## LucyJ

Nato hope your doing ok thinking of you.

Hey megg good to see you sorry to be a pain but can you add the 1st Dec to whats happening on front page, thats when we've got our blood tests to see if they can find a reason for the mc's.

Yogi hope you have a good time be strong sweetie I'm sure you'll be fine it sounds like they have their hands full so will be grateful for any help.

Sorry about the uti hope you feel better soon.

Sugar I really fancy fillet steak now yum enjoy. I'm doing a roast beef tomorrow for lunch so that will have to do.

Caz oh my god that picture is so amazing bought a tear to my eye I am so happy for you thank you for sharing it with us. :hugs:

:hugs: to all


----------



## cazza22

mmmm yeah luce that what i fancy actually a nice roast beef dinner ive come over all hungry :haha: i just wanna eat loadsa meat!!! And thanks about my piccy i had to share it seen as ive never had a scan piccy b4 as ive never thought of asking for one with them never being optimistic about my beans in the past always dating me backwards as they couldnt find a HB etc, this time was all positive so i figured what the hell i want a piccy of my apple seed hahaha xxx Hope ur feeling ok Luce? R u just having a noice chill out night tonight? xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Been out most of the day shopping with steve didn't buy anything but have a few ideas for chirstmas pressies Im helping my mum with her shopping this year as she's can't get out because of her knee so its been productive. Now I'm watching strictly which I love then will probably watch the x-factor so just chilling out on the sofa thinking about what to munch on.

What you up to?


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Nato hope your doing ok thinking of you.
> 
> Hey megg good to see you sorry to be a pain but can you add the 1st Dec to whats happening on front page, thats when we've got our blood tests to see if they can find a reason for the mc's.
> 
> Yogi hope you have a good time be strong sweetie I'm sure you'll be fine it sounds like they have their hands full so will be grateful for any help.
> 
> Sorry about the uti hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Sugar I really fancy fillet steak now yum enjoy. I'm doing a roast beef tomorrow for lunch so that will have to do.
> 
> Caz oh my god that picture is so amazing bought a tear to my eye I am so happy for you thank you for sharing it with us. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to all

That's not being a pain! Silly girl! I'll add it right now! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Good evening ladies! Well, it will be morning when you read this I imagine.




NatoPMT said:


> Im feeding the squirrels in the back garden, they will be my babies.

I'm sorry about the BFN, Nato! I hate that those HPTs are messing with you! :hugs: The squirrel quote did make me laugh, though....don't worry, you WILL have human babies one day. 



Megg33k said:


> Where's Allie? Is she absent? I didn't notice posts from her! :(

Hi Megg! :hugs: Aww, it feels good to be thought of, especially since I had such a shit day!

Firstly I worked all day (which sucks for a Saturday) and I came home on my lunch and Alex and I fought. Then, when I got off of work we got into a big argument, just like we did last month around my fertile time. :growlmad: I HATE it! It's such bad timing. We were arguing about stupid stuff-the temperature of the apartment was the initial thing-and it turned into him _crying_ about his life and being lonely...it's truly no secret we are both really lonely for our friends in Colorado and have no one up here in Fargo (except my parents, whom I love dearly). Anyways, his being upset turned into both of us being moody and bickering, then I got worried we weren't going to BD as I'm reading high on the CBFM. I expressed that fear and we started arguing about how he didn't want to do it today, and_ I_ started crying. Out of nowhere I freaked out going "It's REALLY important we make love today, I have a 'high' reading, and I took the soy and am temping and am doing everything I can to get pregnant so I need YOU to your part now!" I know it was the wrong thing to say, but it just came out. Then I got kind of hysterical going on about how "My due date is coming up in two months! *sob* I really, really want to be pregnant by my due date and with my long cycles each one is so important!" and just sobbing. :shrug: I didn't even know that was bugging that much until then. Anyways, it was a shitty argument. We ended up having really bad sex, and skipped the party we were going to go to (as it was a 2 hour drive) and instead went out for an awkward dinner and to a bar where everyone was dressed up for Halloween and super festive, which just made us feel alone and out of place and miss our social lives in Colorado even more....all in all, blah.

Now I'm worried I got so upset and worked up that I may have messed up my impending ovulation! I was really stressed out this afternoon what with all the crying and yelling. I would be so sad if my hopeful soy cycle turned into an annovulatory dud to us fighting. 

Sorry, that was a really lo g self-invovled post. :blush: I should start a journal, don't mind me.


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, woohoo on getting a 'peak!' I hope you caught the egg!

Nato, I love that countdowntopregnancy website as well. It also makes me feel better. I look forward to your X Factor tales! I'm going to go look at the FB pics in a bit. 

Sass, you deserved that 12 hour sleep! I hope tonight was the same. 

Lucy, :hugs:, I'm SO sorry about your nightmare!! It sounded just awful. :( I know it's your subconcious working through things....your fears and everything, so even though it's awful at the time, it's a step in the grieving process. I saw you managed to walk to the shop for chocolate and it felt good, that's great! All you can do is take it one day at time. We're here for you with love and support. :hugs:

Vicky, those dreams sound awful as well! :hugs:

Cazz, awww, what a beautiful scan photo! :hugs: It just makes my day to see it! :)

Yogi, have fun in Ontario. I imagine being around those little ones will make you even more broody. It WILL be your turn soon.

Amy, oh no about the UTI!! :( I hope you feel better soon. My friend always tells me to go pee right after BDing to avoid UTIs but I never do around my fertile time....since you're just past your ov maybe that's what contributed? Who knows. I just know it's a risk I take to keep the spermies up there post BD. 

Megg, the story you missed about family bathrooms involves Amy and her ingenuity during ovulation. ;) Very inspiring!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie - Sorry it was such a shit day, honey! You need a huge :hugs:! I'm sure you'll still ovulate soon. Don't stress over that too! Not worth it. Just go with the flow... We can learn together! LOL

OMG @ the family restroom thing... I'll have to find the post tomorrow!


----------



## vickyd

Allie hun sorry you had such a bad time...I remember that me and Alex also always seemed to fight around ovulation over the stupidist things...Sometimes i thought we were trying to find reasons not to BD so that we wouldnt have to go through the stress of another pregnacy!
Speaking of prego stress, its been 2 days and i havent felt beba at all.....


----------



## cazza22

Allie massive :hugs: babe, I'm very sure Ull still ovulate babe so don't be worrying about that. I hope u & hubby are ok now it really does suck arguing especially @ ovulation it's like they know when to pick a row ggrrrr!! I think u did the right thing getting it all off your chest, it might not have been the best timing to have that row but now OH knows how much this really does mean to you & how much hard work n struggle it Is for us to monitor the whole fertility period!!! All month we await the impending eggy & we definetly need our fellas to do the easy bit and DTD! I totally get where ur comin from.
I feel so bad for u both n how lonely u feel out there :cry: it must be so hard? Xxx anyway chick I'm praying you caught ur eggy :thumbup: and there will b no stressing next month coz it won't be needed xxx
ps X Factor was great Halloween theme! Cher & Rebecca were fabulous as was Little One Direction there such cuties it's very wrong if me to think this but man is Harry a hottie he is gonna be a stud muffin I'm tellin ya!

Hope u feel better today chick xxxx lov Caz xxxx

:wave: hey everyone else hope u have a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone doing today? Anyone got plans for Halloween?

Allie - So sorry hun it sounds like a shitty day xx We always had this kind of argument around peaks as well, i think the pressure to 'perform' gets to our men somtimes xxx

Nato - sorry about the BFN but will be keeping everything crossed that its just a bit early still. The bit about the squiggles made me laugh as well. I though it was a lot of cats you are mend to have and call your babies? Never mind you will have a human kid to worry over soon enough and the rodents will have to look after them selves.

Cazz - That picture is lovely! :happydance: bet you cant wait to see pip again soon.

Megg - Sorry you are in pain and bleeding, hopefully your body is having good clear out ready to keep your bean nice and cozy next month. x

To eveyone with UTI's urggg i feel sorry for you i hate UTI's. Had one for two weeks once because it was resistant to load of antibiotics and it was awful feeling like i needed to pee all day and night. Hope you feel better soon x

AFM - Well will be off to ASDA when it opens at 10:30 and really fancy a roast so will pick up a nice piece of beef for lunch. Have a very upset tummy at the min just like last time. I dont get sickness or constipation oh no i get the runs really badly (lovely to over share isnt it ladies :rofl: ). Oh also POAS and got the below:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0007.jpg


----------



## cazza22

Omg raz I fancy a roast too, I'm taking the lazy route n going for a carvery with my lovely OH saves on washing dishes too hahaha!! Enjoy ur Sunday huny

& :wohoo: on the 3+ chicken, for god knows what reason I decided to do my last digi last night too :rofl: it was just there & I was there and well u know how it is, anywhoot it came up 3+ like immediately haha x I now have zero sticks of any shape or form in this house!! Zero & total count of preg test done is a whopping "35" :blush: ooopppsss


----------



## Razcox

Cazz i wanted to go out too but DH has decided we should be saving money ready for puppies and the bean. So i will cook and he can do the washing up :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi you lot. Thanks SO much for all your kind words yesterday, i know that i can come in here and you all understand how shitty ttcal is, but yesteday i _really_ felt all your support and for that i want to thank you all from the bottom of my boots

The clocks went back last night, and im about to make breakfast, im DESPERATE for the loo but i dont want to go as another bfn means im properly out. I feel like my af is arriving but thankfully my temp went up this morning so at least i have an extra day on my LP

gonna test again and asnwer everyone properly shortly. hope you dont mind me coming back a big red nose and with snot all over my face. goddam being out.


----------



## vickyd

Nato we'll wipe the snot from your mug dont worry!!
I have all my body parts crossed for you babes!


----------



## cazza22

Razcox said:


> Cazz i wanted to go out too but DH has decided we should be saving money ready for puppies and the bean. So i will cook and he can do the washing up :thumbup:

Good plan huny :hugs: enjoy ur lunch xxxx


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Hi you lot. Thanks SO much for all your kind words yesterday, i know that i can come in here and you all understand how shitty ttcal is, but yesteday i _really_ felt all your support and for that i want to thank you all from the bottom of my boots
> 
> The clocks went back last night, and im about to make breakfast, im DESPERATE for the loo but i dont want to go as another bfn means im properly out. I feel like my af is arriving but thankfully my temp went up this morning so at least i have an extra day on my LP
> 
> gonna test again and asnwer everyone properly shortly. hope you dont mind me coming back a big red nose and with snot all over my face. goddam being out.

Nato im thinking of u babe xxx u snot all over as much as u want gorgeous xxx sending u a cyber snuggle :friends: and yay for temps going up xxxx Lov Ya xxx


----------



## LucyJ

> X Factor was great Halloween theme! Cher & Rebecca were fabulous as was Little One Direction there such cuties it's very wrong if me to think this but man is Harry a hottie he is gonna be a stud muffin I'm tellin ya!

Ha ha I am so glad you said that Caz as it makes me feel abit better they are so cute and going to be brake a few hearts I said to steve last night if I was a few years younger well 10 actually more like 15 :haha: It is wrong but I'm with you :haha: I thought Rebecca was fantastic and its the first time that cher has really impressed me. I still like Matt too. Oh no more test buying I laughed when I read you'd done another one bless you :hugs:

Must be the day for roast beef thats what we're having but we're going to have it tonight and not lunch as I was up a little late slept well :happydance: no bad dreams what a relief but woke up feeling rough like I have a hungover but I wasn't drinking anything other than water last night so whats that about.

Raz :happydance: to digi test thats great.

Allie I am so sorry you and hubby had a row that sucks think its all to do with the pressure of trying and you've obviously been holding onto a lot of worry so its good you got it out massive :hugs: to you hope you and hubby are doing better today I'm so sorry you feel alone we're here for you :hugs: Dont stress about ov I'm sure it will happen so try not to think about it (I know easier said than done).

Nato whatever today brings we are all here for you, you can come to us as red nosed and as snotty as anything we dont mind we will pick you up wipe your face and give you a massive hug. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you.

Vicky :hugs: to you try not to worry to much I'm sure your little one is ok just resting. I know you must be scared for your scan but here for you :hugs:

Thanks megg :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

crossing everything for you Nato
:thumbup:
xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey girls, I have been reading on my new fandangled mobile while away working again, but not been able to remember what to write back so here is my catch up LOL

Hope you have a good tijme in Kansas Amanda!!

Nato hun, I am frustrated along with you! I hope this is going to be your bfp. All the sticks out there owe it to you for keeping them in business :rofl: Who can explain why it was pos one day and not the next, but I could definitely see that lone on the first one on my new phone! WHich really is like a gadget out of a james bond movie lol. Sticks only work of course by the amount of hcg that gets in to your urine, lets hope the 2nd one is wrong. :hug:

I wonder if I can install an application which will act as a vibrating thermometer :rofl:

YAY! Sugar for OV!!

Fair play on the sleep Sass!!!

Ah Lucy love, I'm in tears. :hug: I hope it was you letting go of some of this hurt so that you can feel better. And I hope you slept better last night,

Woohoo for the scan pic Cazza, awesome!!

Fantastic about the negative test Jen! You always have LH in your system...as long as the line on the OPK wasnt as darker...or darker than the control line you should keep testing till it gets darker. GL!!

Enjoy Ontario Yogi!

Sorry about the UTI Prego!!

Allie hunni, I think we have all probably said that at some point. I had a blow out like that the month after my miscarriage, we rowed all night and in the morning he got up without speaking. I got a pos and told him it was important we make love...very uncomfortable... you'll be ok hun. Maybe you needed to! I hope you two are ok babe :hug:

:dance: Raz got a 3+!!!!!!!!!! Fab news hun!!!

OMG Cazza! 35 tests :rofl: But wicked news on the 3+!!!!!!!!!

AFM The ho bag is finally gone, and I had fab drunken bd time with the hubby last night LOL. I am CD6 (maybe 7) And so begins it being just a nice month of fun. I havent taken my temp for 3 days! Feels brilliant! I even forgot to take my vits on 2 days....bit naughty but I am really trying to just enjoy this month and it seems I might win that one!

My blood results will be ready anytime from Tuesday so I dont know how long to wait before I ring for my results. My dick of a FS never told me whether she would write with my bloods or whether I would have to wait 3 months when I see her next! So I will maybe wait till friday and if I have no mail I will ring...what do you think??

On a tangent and non ttc... I ran my friends pub friday...and he left me on my own! A fight kicked off outside and I ended up getting whacked on the hand with a blimmin asp! One of those metal rods that flicks out like police have! They charged back into the pub...what was I gonna do!!! 3 lads got badly hurt and police got called by me of course. Anyway... my mate wanted me to work last night on my own again when he had his halloween do, chris couldnt come cause we had no-one to have the dog. So my mate got really shitty cause I wouldnt work alone and has given my job to someone else!!! Its bad enough waiting for a pub of our own and now I have lost £80 a week cause I wouldnt put up with that! Sorry for my rant....

I hope everyone is ok. Not seen much of you Megg, I hope you are ok. x


----------



## sugarlove

Raz and Cazza congrats on the digi 3 :thumbup:

Allie sorry to hear about the row with your hubby. This ttc malarkey really is stressful. I'm sure you'll still ov soon. Think it takes really severe stree to prevent ov. 

CJ I would would ring for your results on Friday. That fight in the pub sounds horrific. Your mate had no right to expect you to work on your own in those circumstances.

Vicky, have you felt any kicks totday yet? Sure bubba is just catching up on some sleep, but contact your Doctor if you're still worried tomorrow :hugs:

Lucy, enjoy your roast beef tonight and pleased you had no nightmares last night :thumbup:
I'm doing a gammon joint later, with mashed potatoe, beans and a poached egg. Mmmm!
On X Factor last night, I really liked Rebecca and Cher too. Didn't like Matt as much tonight and thought Wagner was shocking! He really needs to go tonight so somebody good doesn't get booted out!

Mone I'm thinking of you for your scan tomorrow. Really hope you see a lovely little heartbeat :thumbup:

Megg, you're very quiet, hope you're ok.

Nato :hugs:

and hi to all the other ladies. Hope you are having a good day
xx


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone. :hugs: I just woke up and already hubby and I are being tetchy with each other, but I'm determined not to make it like it was yesterday. Still no peak, 3rd day of high on the CBFM which is sad.

Nato, how did the testing go this morning? Last I read you were still holding your pee. 

Mmmn, Caz, a carvery sounds so yummy. All of this food talk is making me hungry! I can't wait to watch the Halloween X Factor today. :yipee: It's downloading right now. Luce and Cazz, I have a secret (well not so secret) crush on One Direction, too. I'm such a sucker for boy bands. I was obsessed with Nsync and keep hoping they'll sing an Nsync song one day hehe. I can't wait to watch Cher's performance!

CJ, omg, that sounds frightening! I don't blame you for not working alone again at all.

Vicky, I'm sure the baby is fine...have you tried any of those tips to get her to move that Mel suggested? Not too many days until your scan again where you'll be happily reassured. :hugs:

Raz, yay for 3+ :dance:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry I was so quiet.. I went to bed after I posted last night, and I only just woke up just now. lol I slept a very long time!!! :dance: The bright side about AF... I'm not in pain or anything... I just don't want to bleed anymore. Its obnoxious. I spotted every day I was on the BCP, then spotted from the surgery, and now I'm on my 4th day of full flow. I'm just very, very annoyed with it.

Vicky - I'm sure all is well... She's just being a bit quiet. 

Nato - Hoping your next post announces a BFP!

The rest of you lovely ladies.. I know I missed some posts, and I'm sorry. My eyes are only barely open! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

ok girls im confused as hell here 

yesterday i took a clearblue digital ovulation test and got the smiley face plus i took a cheap 25mlu pregnancy test their was a very squint line their 

today i took a clearblue digital test i didnt get the smiley but i took the pregnancy test and it was the same as yesterday whats going on ? my temp went up today but i think that was cause i had a couple of drinks last night i always seem to trust the clearblue smileys better than the cheap ovulation tests im still spotting btw but only when i wipe i have no clue whats going on if my body is trying to ovulate already x


----------



## Megg33k

OPK's pick up HCG. Until you have no line on an HPT, you're wasting OPK's. Just keep on with the HPT's! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - try not to stress yourself out. They say that it's usually about 22-24 weeks before a person feels the baby move, and then it's around 28 weeks where they feel the baby move consistently. There are times I feel the baby move a lot, and then I don't feel anything at all. But as soon as he kicks again, I know all is well. I am sure your little girl is doing great...she just likes to play tricks on her mommy, which you can spend a lifetime punishing her for later :) :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Just popped in to wish Mone all the luck in the world for tomorrow, I hope all goes well hunny, will be thinking of you.xxxxxxxx


----------



## MinnieMone

Thanks Sassy, that is so sweet of you... it's been a hard weekend, and will be a long night with no sleep, but I'm ready now either way. just need to know.

Thinking of you for the 2nd too.


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone, i have absolutely everything crossed for you tomorrow - i am praying for this to be the best news for you. There's every reason to believe it will be, so i hope this is your time xx


----------



## LucyJ

Mone will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending lots and lots of positive thoughts your way. Massive :hugs: to you sweetie.


----------



## sequeena

*hugs for all who need them*

AF is on her way out here :)


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good luck tomorrow mone! I wish the best for you and your little one!
Well despite our best intentions, we were unable to finish SMEP this month because we had too sad of a weekend. DH's grandma passed away tonight after a battle with cancer. I didn't know her all that well, mainly because of the language barrier between us but she was a wonderful woman and an amazing grandmother. I wanted nothing more than to fulfill her wishes of becoming a great-grandma. 
A few days ago when she was still able to talk she told my father in law that she was going to be one because I was pregnant. Obviously she was just confused but it just makes me sad to see everyone grieving. Losing a loved one is never easy no matter what the circumstances are.
Sorry for the downer post

.:hugs: all around- I can't wait to get some good news on the disco thread this week!


----------



## LucyJ

So sorry to hear about your hubby's grandma that must be so hard for him lots of love to you both and your family. Its hard to lose a loved one but I'm sure she be with you and be keeping on an eye on you both. :hugs: to you.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck tomorrow, Mone. :hugs: Will be thinking of you and hope all goes well. 

Amy, so sorry to hear about your DH's grandma. I don't know if you believe in this kind of thing, but maybe as she was nearing passing away she was more in tune with the spiritual world and somehow knew that you were going to be pregnant soon...maybe it's a good sign. Either way I'm so sorry for your family's loss. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks girls for the kind words and for letting me share on here. :)


----------



## Razcox

Mone - Good luck today hun will be thinking of you today and keeping everything crossed for you both xxx

Amy - So sorry to hear about your DH grandmother :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Mone! :hugs:

Sorry about DH's grandma, Amy! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Mone thinking of you hun!

Amy sorry about grandma...

Megg how ya feeling today babes?


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Mone thinking of you hun!
> 
> Amy sorry about grandma...
> 
> Megg how ya feeling today babes?

Could be worse! Still wondering where all the fecking blood is coming from. What did he take out with the D&C if all of this still needs to exit my body?!?! :dohh: I think I might be in for another 7-8 day AF like last time I came off of BCP! I hate it! But, not bad... Got some good news actually (below)... How are you?

I got my new IVF calendar today! Either they're making concessions for me or their Dec cycle date was wrong on the website. Because I start stimming on Nov 27 and should have had embryo transfer by ~12/12. That means that I should know if its BFP or not before Christmas... best or worst Christmas EVER! FX'd!


----------



## vickyd

I had tons of bleeding after my last D&C, it got scary at some point but i was assured that its completely normal. Funny thing is that AF after was rather light and painless!

Great news that you might get your bfp before Christmas babe!!! I really hope you get your wish after all youve been throough....

Im doing ok i suppose...stressing about lack of movement, stressing about scan tomorrow, stressing....Tomorrow at 1.30 pm everything will be cleared up so either ill put a ticker up or else you can all visit me at the loony bin!


----------



## cazza22

Mone I'm thinking of u sweetness and praying everything is ok :hugs: I'll keep checking to see how u got on xx lov hugs n kisses xxx Caz xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck today Mone - hoping and praying for some wonderful news for you.

Tomorrow will be fine Vicky - I think you just have a lazy babba who doesn't fancy kicking much!!

Cazz - Ahhh your beautiful beanie!!


----------



## vickyd

Cesca i hope you are right....Time seriously goes by so slowly when you are waiting for something! Im close to breaking point...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah I'm like that too. Usually cool as a cucumber but now my midwife appointment with possible doppler is looming I am losing my sanity!

I'm sure it'll be fine xxx


----------



## vickyd

By the time we have our babies we will have aged 10 years, gone white in the process and possibly divorced lol!!!!


----------



## cazza22

Vic i just know ur baby girl is fine & dandy in there hun, i cant wait for u to get the reassurance u so need xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Cazz!!!! How are you feeling babes?


----------



## LucyJ

Mone thinking of you.

Vicky thinking of you I am sure tomorrow you will get the reassurance you need that your little girl is doing well. :hugs:

Megg I am still bleeding from my erpc as well it is driving me nuts I just wish it would stop have had enough especially as it cant seem to make its mind up its a light flow then it gets heavier plus my hormones are all over the place poor steve he doesnt know what hes going to be greated with when get gets home from work. I hope it stops for you soon but thats great news about the dates for the IVF I really hope you get a Christmas BFP that really would be the best gift. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thinking of you Mone.

Vicky and Cesca, I'm sure everything will go well for you and hope the time flies by before your appts so you can be reassured. :hugs:

Sorry about the bleeding Lucy and Megg. :hugs: Megg, that is great news about the hope for a Christmas BFP. I would love a BFP by Christmas.

Cesca, or anyone with fertility monitor knowledge, maybe you can answer this for me...Its CD20 and I just POAS for my CBFM, and for the first time I got an exclamation point when I took out the stick. It still read 'high' but does this ! mean there was an error? I possibly peed too much on it today, I'm really tired.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie, as long as it gave you a reading, I think you should be fine.

I got 6 highs this month before a peak, and I'm not sure whether my temps are reflecting that I've ov yet? The same thing happened last month, they rose really slowly.

Sick of this whole ttc business at the moment! My due date is on the 26th Nov, so if it hasn't worked this month, (which I seriously doubt), I won't have a BFP before my due date, which will be so upsetting :cry:Keep thinking I should be on maternity leave now.

Off for a swim to take some of my frustrations out on the water.

Sorry for the rant. Just woke up feeling so negative this morning.

Hope everyone is ok
xx


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I hope you read my post....you won't feel much movement until around 24 weeks, and then more so at 28 weeks. So stop stressing yourself out!!! You will see your little girl is all fine and just relaxing when you have your scan :)


----------



## vickyd

thanks Mel but the words "relaxing" and "scan" do not belong in the same sentance!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hi gorgeous women. I've read everything but forgive me if I've forgotten to comment on all of it. It was a long day of travel yesterday. 

Mone I'm thinking of you and will keep checking in for an update. 

Vicky I imagine this is one of the most stressful times for you. You are in my thoughts. 

Good luck to you and Sass tomorrow. 

Amy sorry about your grandmother-in-law. A sad time indeed. 

Allie was there another symbol with the ! 
I looked at my instruction book and it said the ! will be accompanied by another symbol like a test stick, a battery, or a brush. It could be that you left the stick in when you turned it back on to check your reading. The stick needs to be out. If you saw a high after you probably did get a high today. I got 5 days of highs the first time I used it. 

Megg sorry you are bleeding so much. Crazy what our bodies do. Yay that you might get a Christmas bean!

Sugar sorry you are feeling down. You aren't out until you see the witch though. I still have hope for you. 

Nato wherever you are, I'm sorry you are on this rollercoaster ride again. I peeked at you chart and while it did go down today it is still high. I'm hoping with all my might that it turns around for you this cycle. If not, I really do encourage seeing a FS. It could be something simple that they can tweak for you to get your BFP. 

:hi: hi to everyone else.

Not much to report from me. I confirmed ovulation so I'm happy that I'll be moving on to my letrozole cycle in about 10 days.


----------



## hoping:)

Good morning ladies!

Quick question...Has anyone had super rubbery cm? Saturday I had a giant glob of normal ewcm and yesterday I had another giant glob but it was yellow/brown and almost felt like rubber cement:shrug:


----------



## MinnieMone

hi lovelies.... just popped on to say it's bad news as I thought it would be, scan showed a five week sac but no fetal pole.

They want me back in 2 weeks but I refused and said a week, the dr was very sweet and said I may have my dates wrong (FFS! listen to me woman this is my 5th miscarriage, I'm 7 fucking weeks, not 4-5) but I don't want any 'hope' talk. Sorry but it's bullshit, I'm angry, so fucking angry.

I will lurk for a while, just so numb, I don't know how much more grief I can take - isn't there a limit for one woman?

Vicky and Sass - I will be thinking of you both tomorrow x

Thank you all so much for your sweet messages of support, if positivity and thoughts alone could have made this baby real then I would have had some lovely news today. thanks again x


----------



## msarkozi

sorry about the news Mone :hugs: 

Vicky - you are going to be in the loony bin by the time you deliver your little girl, lol! you will see everything is fine :) :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Mone I am so so sorry for your news it is truely heartbraking :cry: I am so sorry you are having to go through this I wish I could take the pain away for you I know what you mean about feeling numb it is a lot to take in and deal with. All I can say is I am here for you and to take one step at a time little by little :hugs: to you. I know waiting a week is hideous but we are all here for you with much love and support.


----------



## vickyd

Mone im so sorry and so angry that you have to go through this again....


----------



## vickyd

msarkozi said:


> sorry about the news Mone :hugs:
> 
> Vicky - you are going to be in the loony bin by the time you deliver your little girl, lol! you will see everything is fine :) :hugs:

I have a bed reserved already...


----------



## CJSG1977

Mone hunni I am so sorry!!!!!!! I know none of us can say anything to make you feel any different. I went through the same notion with my 6th mc in august. Everyone telling me I would be ok, and sometimes you just dont want to hear it, cause we always fear the worst. I will be hoping for you hunni, but understand what you say about the dates etc. Big :hug: and I will have many very angry moments at the world for being so cruel today!!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Mone, I'm so sorry it's not good news.

Take care of yourself sweetie and come on here as much as you need to for support.

Life really is a bitch sometimes!

:hugs:
xx


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm so sorry mone. been thinking about you all day....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm so sorry Mone, I'm devastated for you, I wish you didn't have to go through this again, life truly sucks.xxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Mone I'm not going to talk about 'hope' - that pissed me right off in my last miscarriage because I knew it wasn't medically possible to be that far behind.

So I'm going to say fuck, fuck, fucking fuck for you and wish you a speedy recovery and a bright future next time xxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the news Mone :hugs:
> 
> Vicky - you are going to be in the loony bin by the time you deliver your little girl, lol! you will see everything is fine :) :hugs:
> 
> I have a bed reserved already...Click to expand...

:rofl: I will visit you :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone - what can I say, I have nothing. I'm so, so, SO sorry. I can't believe you are here again. It's just soul destroying. xx


----------



## Razcox

ARRRRRHHHHHHH Shit Mone i am sor sorry for you hun. :hug: Cant really think of anything else to say :(


----------



## heart tree

Mone, FFS is right! Oh sweetheart, I am absolutely devastated for you right now. You know we&#8217;ve all been there, a lot of us more than once. Nothing, absolutely nothing, makes it easier. You know your body best. When I was told about my last one, they asked if I wanted to wait. I also told them no. I knew exactly when I conceived and I knew I should have been much further along. I don&#8217;t know how much one woman is supposed to endure. I really don&#8217;t. I don&#8217;t understand why some of us are tested over and over in this way. If I could take this pain away I would. Do what you need to do. If you need to write to us every second, do so. If you need space, get some. Know that we are all surrounding you with love regardless..


----------



## heart tree

Hoping, I have had that rubber cement kind of cm before. I actually googled it and read that it is something you get after you Ov. I have noticed that to be true for me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Did anyone hear about Lily Allen? Soooooo sad!xxx


----------



## Razcox

I know how awful for her and to have it all over the papers as well must be horrible :(


----------



## Sparkly

I'm so, so sorry Mone that you have to go through this again honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Razcox said:


> I know how awful for her and to have it all over the papers as well must be horrible :(

I know poor girl, I'm devastated for her. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Luce - I'm sorry you're still bleeding from your ERPC. :( It sucks! I'm a bit confused though... as I don't think this bleeding it supposed to be related to the ERPC. I mean, I was due to start a withdrawal bleed from my BCP, and I think that's what's going on. But, now I'm wondering if you're still bleeding and Vicky (I think it was) had so much bleeding after if maybe I'm wrong?

Mone - No talk of hope, sweetness. I won't do that to you! :hugs: I'll just offer you support, some e-hugs, a metric fuck-ton of anger that you're going through this again, and anything else you might need! I'm SO sorry... Its such bullshit that you're having to suffer yet again. Not fair at all! :cry:

So, I had to look up who Lily Allen was... and what happened to her. That's a shame. Jeezus... I can't even imagine... 6 months. :nope:


----------



## LucyJ

I know it is so sad really feel for her and hope the papers leave her alone.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh me too, no doubt they won't though! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

heart tree said:


> Hoping, I have had that rubber cement kind of cm before. I actually googled it and read that it is something you get after you Ov. I have noticed that to be true for me.

Thx heart tree. It was super weird! I don't think I've ovulated yet but I have not been keeping track so who knows :shrug: I have been super queasy the past couple days and my bbs have been really achy... maybe o is near?

Mone- I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs: Life is so unfair... somedays I can't help but wonder why me??!! Why does this have to keep happening over and over to us:growlmad:


----------



## sugarlove

Oh no, that's so sad about Lily Allen. She was 6 months too. Very sad!


----------



## NatoPMT

I was going to mention Lily Allen. I felt ill when i read what happened. 

Thanks you lovely lot for being so supportive. The weekend has just been awful. I think ive finally had to stop kidding myself its going to happen easily, and need to work out my strategy. Ive left it too long. Last time i conceived in 3 months, and i just thought, in spite of the loss, that id get there again that quickly. I keep reading things that are just terrifying me, I'm scared, given my partying history and my age, i might've just missed the human baby boat now forever. Then part of me refuses to give up and just assumes i'll be ok. I had af type cramps on Saturday night, and last night i almost took nurofen thinking af was arriving. It didnt arrive and I'm just irritating myself now, pretending that it was late implantation. 

whatever.

Cazz, LOVING your scan pic. Congrats to you again

Allie, how are you feeling now? Your thoughts about fargo reminded me of how i felt on moving to London, it took me years, but i remember that feeling, watching everyone else in the pub / restaurant have a life around you while you sit there watching. I think, espec with your long cycles, its completely inevitable that there is going to be some stress around ov time. Its almost like its begging to be sabotaged. It's interesting what Vic said about trying t save yourself the pain of another disappointment. 

Sugar, your chart is looking good, thats gonna show ov for Saturday maybe? Thanks for your kind words and the offer of chocolate. Where;s my chocolate. 

Yogi, hope you are managing with all those children and you havent yet been taped to the ceiling or somert

Luce, i still have a snotty face. Might be snotty for a while yet. Are you keeping an eye on that whats normal and whats not website i posted for you? Im sure you are just healing, but if it gets questionable, you need to be aware of that point 

haha at the Harry from One Direction love from cazza and Lucy. 

Razzer, happy 3+ to yoooooou. I had a roast yesterday and i made so much, im having another one, right now. Who needs bfp's when you can eat. 

CJ, you should get a phone that measures hcg. Not that James Bond would need to pee on his phone like. Defo phone for your results, if they wont give them over the phone, ask if you need another app to discuss them, maybe?
Erk at the fighting, and the lack of support about you working in that circumstance - outrageous, im outraged. 

Norge, lots of sorries to you. Im sorry to hear about DH's grandma, and sorry for the uti and the smep fail too. Thats so sweet you wanted to give her a g-grandchild, we do need some good news after all the crappy. Hope you did enough this month and can provide said good news

megg, i say best ever xmas. thats my prediction. 

Vic, when can you update us tomorrow? I will look out for you in the afternoon from my vantage point in the looney bin. Hope it goes well, Ill be thinking of you. I actually cant imagine a scan being anything other than totally terrifying, so i hear ya!!

Thanks hearty, are there small things that can be tweaked? I have a list of things to ask at my GP app on Wednesday, am going to ask for a lap and dye, fsh and a referral. Yeay at ov, bring on the meds!! 

sassy, hope tomorrow is all good - will be thinking of you too

Mone, i second what hearty said, whatever you need, a rant, a swear or just to read, we are all here for you, for what it's worth.


----------



## Megg33k

You definitely have no cause to give up, Nato! NONE! I don't know how to say this without sounding like a total bitch... and I don't mean it that way... because I don't think you're old or hopeless in any way, shape, form, or fashion... Please keep that in mind when you read this: Ladies far older and far more hopeless have gone on to have their little ones, honey! I don't think you're nearly as bad off as you think! You might need a gentle nudge in the right direction, but I DO believe you'll get your baby... and I think it will be sooner than later. 

Do you think I EXPECTED to need surgery and IVF before I even turned 30? Hell no! But, I'm doing whatever I have to. Fuck my goals and expectations... I'm following whatever goddamned path I'm led down if there's a baby at the end of the rainbow! Just go with the flow! Do what you have to do! You're strong and amazing and lovely... You'll get there! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... And, I think this proves that I'll get my Christmas BFP! :haha:

Being stressed 'might help IVF women get pregnant'


----------



## Allie84

Mone, I am so, so sorry. :cry: Life is SO freakin' unfair. :( :hug: We are here for you.

I forgot to say good luck to Sass tomorrow as well as Vicky and Cesca. :hugs:

Nato, I know that feeling of thinking it's going to be easy (I feel pregnant NTNP first month) and then slowly realizing it's not going to happen like that again. It's like the fates are messing with you. It sucks. I don't think it you've missed the baby boat- after all, you have been pregnant before and you do ovulate-so now it's just a matter of making it happen. I think seeing a FS is a good idea because it could be something as easy as taking Clomid or Letrozole, and even knowing that you're doing something is empowering. I don't think you've missed it At ALL. You'll have a baby. Thanks for your words about moving somewhere new. :hugs: While I don't wish the loneliness on anyone, it's nice to know someone can identify with it.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, and I read about Lily Allen and my stomach just dropped. That is so awful. 6 months! :( I remember when she had her prior miscarrage. 

Megg, :haha: at the stress helping. I think you're golden. I reallly do have a good feeling about this for you, though. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Nato your post has me in tears....
Af hasnt arrived yet if i understand correctly but youre still getting bfn? The late implantation theory isnt that incredible...thats what happened to me back in June and my numers were so low. Like ive said in posts before, if partying ect had a bad effect on getting pregnant none of my social circle (including myself) would ever get preggo.

My scan is at 1.30 but since im getting it done by the top perinatologist in Athens (the scan is costing me a lovely 300 euro) where you wait forever for your turn, i probably wont get called before 2.30...The scan will take about 1 hour so i say ill be home ready to update by 4.30.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I think thats a good idea to speak to your dr I think it will give you something positive to focus feel like you have some control and we are here for you for whatever you need.

Yeah I had a good look at the website thank you I have an appointment to see my dr on thursday so will have a chat with her about things. I want to make sure that we're having everything possible done/checked to see if theres a reason why the recurrent mc's.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky and Sassy good luck for your scans tomorrow :hugs: Will be thinking of you both tomorrow.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato sorry you've had a shit weekend hunni.

I feel exactly the same way as you about leaving it too late. I'm 35 and hubby is 44. I've drank and smoked way too much over the years and could kick myself for leaving this so late. I've been too busy going to music festivals and going out, when I should have been trying for a baby a good few years ago. Now, it's all I can think about.

Having said that, I know that this is not a very positive attitude to have, and there's no point in having regrets. 

I think going to your Doctor will make you feel better in that you are doing something proactive.

Hope you are feeling better, and you're not out this month yet!

:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Megg what a refreshing read :thumbup:

Vicky and Sassy best of luck for your scans tomorrow
xx


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - I just can't accept that you've left it too late chick I really can't....I'm a year older than you....so if it's too late for you then I am done for! Alright we are not spring chickens here, but you're having good regular, ovulating cycles with good lp temps, like hearty said maybe you just need a few tweaks here and there. Did you have any testing done yet? x

Sugar - you've got fertile years ahead of you hun, don't worry

vic - thinking of you for your scan tomorrow chicka

Sass - you too hun x

As soon as I read Lilly Allen, my heart dropped, I knew what google would reveal, aww that poor girl, she must be devastated.

mone :hugs: more hugs for you chicka :hugs:

Hugs for anyone else who needs them this week....it's a hard week for me, but I am trying to be strong, it's my angels due date on Friday :cry: it's getting to me a little I am being massively distracted by being in the 2ww though....and testing way too early....and getting bfn's of course :shrug: I will be testing on Thursday, but not Friday, I couldn't stand a bfn on that day :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato, you can never give up, I know it's hard but you will get there in the end. Have you tested today? Sorry to ask but when was your m/c?xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

Sparkly :hugs: for you too sweetie. So hope you get your BFP this month
x


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks y'all

sorry i made you cry vic, ive been walking round the flat wailing too. 

Ive had backache all day, i woke up with it but didnt really think about it. Its gotten worse this evening which reminded me to add it as a symptom to FF and it reduced my pregnancy points, which made me realise its an mc symptom, with the cramps and the positives going negative, im wondering if im having a very early loss. I havent tested today and my wee is almost clear so no point testing this evening. Ive been going to the loo all day to see if af is here but it hasnt arrived, and shouldnt until at least tomorrow

Which brings me onto my next worry. (i have a list of them)

if im not having an early loss or early implantation, i shouldnt be cramping like this a few days before af is due - so am going to ask to be checked for endometriosis. 

Megg, thanks for the pep talk, i did say it was what i was scared of rather than what i thought, and the other half of me is still in the ridiculously over optimistic camp. 

I swear, my thoughts get a whole lot darker than that too. My husband is 10 years younger than me, i now how much he wants children. I really dont know where i am going to be in 5 years time. I think this is why i am so optimistic, cos if i consider my worst case senario, well. My husbands parents didnt totally approve of us, and my husband lost his only sibling, his twin sister 8 years ago. He is their only chance of a grandchild and the pressure, although they arent directly applying it, its still there. 

Allie, YES!! why get pregnant so quickly last time? just to make you think everything is ok before whipping the rug away? hmm? hmm? About moving somewhere new, it only got better for me when i met my oh, who is from London. You need to find someone from the area to become best mates with, who then introduces you to a ready made social set. 

Thanks Lucy - i think ive avoided it because its admitting theres something wrong. I need to adjust how i see it to how you suggested, that its doing something and taking the guesswork out of it. Good luck on thursday

Thanks sugar - i think for me, i wasnt ready, in fact, its only the last 12 months i have been, so i always think i would be better to be childless than to have a child and be a bad parent which i would have been. I have stopped smoking and stopped drinking. Horses, shutting barn doors and the like come to mind. 

sorry for being such a miserable bitch. Im like this every af and i usually slink off until im feeing more positive, this time, if im going down, you lot are coming with me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww don't be sorry at all Nato, you are always there for all of us so we will be definately be there for you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly said:


> Nato - I just can't accept that you've left it too late chick I really can't....I'm a year older than you....so if it's too late for you then I am done for! Alright we are not spring chickens here, but you're having good regular, ovulating cycles with good lp temps, like hearty said maybe you just need a few tweaks here and there. Did you have any testing done yet? x

i know, and i didnt mean to say anyone over my age is in a worse position, but when i said i have been a bit of a party girl, i really do mean in the extreme sense. I have smoked for 23 years (have given up now), but that really is just the tip of the naughty iceberg. 

I did a list of my cycles today, and they really arent as regular as i thought. They have been getting shorter progressively. And googling demonstrates thats really not a good thing

im not saying im out of the whole race, im just saying that my fears are valid, but i wont stop trying, i just always said id stop trying if i need ivf, and i might actually need it. 

am requesting FSH and lap and dye this week, and a referral, My progesterone was 48 which is fine, but its my fsh im terrified about


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> Nato, you can never give up, I know it's hard but you will get there in the end. Have you tested today? Sorry to ask but when was your m/c?xxxx

My mmc was end of March - this is my 7th bfn since then. I know its not years, but i dont have years. 

Havent tested today, i was going to when i realised backache and cramps might be mc, but my wee is clear due to excessive water drinking in an attempt to undo 23 years of smoking - no point testing with clear wee


----------



## Allie84

Nato, your dark thoughts, are you suggesting you think your DH might leave you if you can't conceive? I was thinking that was what you were referring to, but I may have read it wrong. If that's your fear, I think you should talk to DH about it so he can poo poo your fears! If his parents are bugging him about giving them grandchildren I'm sure he can, as a man, shrug it off much easer than you can. He might not even know this is bugging you. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Nato back ache is also a sign of pregnancy...why would ff reduce points?? God im so clueless....
So i always thought that guys werent really bothered about having kids! Alex always said that if we have kids or not is my decision and after our second loss he was like we will try until you wanna stop, i just want you. This attitude is also shared by his mates but also most of my guy friends...Maybe its a Greek thing?


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Nato, your dark thoughts, are you suggesting you think your DH might leave you if you can't conceive? I was thinking that was what you were referring to, but I may have read it wrong. If that's your fear, I think you should talk to DH about it so he can poo poo your fears! If his parents are bugging him about giving them grandchildren I'm sure he can, as a man, shrug it off much easer than you can. He might not even know this is bugging you. :hugs:

Thanks allie

yes thats exactly what im scared might happen - for the first time ever, i said to him yesterday, 'what if this doesn't happen for us?' and he just said 'we havent tried the other options yet'

i dont want to talk to him about it yet as thats part of the accepting something im not yet ready to accept, nor should accept without being told its never going to happen. It's part of my fears of what happens if it never happens. 

I dont think im ready just yet, ive only just told you lot how i feel (haha)


----------



## vickyd

Nato ive been smoking for 21 years lol!! Drinking 20 years and all the other stuff id rather not share on a forum lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky, I was just going to say the same thing...backache is a pregnancy symptom as well. And like your DH, mine basically said the same thing too....as long as he has me, it doesn't matter if we have kids or not. I always told him if this doesn't work out, then we can adopt, but he said if we can't have our own kids, then we just wouldn't have them at all.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Nato back ache is also a sign of pregnancy...why would ff reduce points?? God im so clueless....
> So i always thought that guys werent really bothered about having kids! Alex always said that if we have kids or not is my decision and after our second loss he was like we will try until you wanna stop, i just want you. This attitude is also shared by his mates but also most of my guy friends...Maybe its a Greek thing?

i know, trust me to pick someone who REALLY wants children - when we first met, he knew i was at that point unsure, and he nearly dumped me. (the bloody nerve). 

on countdown to pregnancy, it says that 10% of pregnant women get backache, and i think it is, but on ff, they reduce points cos of this probability on this attached chart, which shows likelyhoods of what charts backache appears at 13dpo
 



Attached Files:







revomKa5e.png
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Nato ive been smoking for 21 years lol!! Drinking 20 years and all the other stuff id rather not share on a forum lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I nearly missed that post

Vic, youre like my hero xx


----------



## LucyJ

Nato we're here for you whether you feel up or down :hugs:

Ok I'm abit dopey today but what is FSH?

I wouldnt worry about your wild days there are lots of women who have drunk, smoked been heavy partiers but gone on to have healthy pregnancy and babies.


----------



## vickyd

I got backache 11 dpo and havent had any since then....I just checked my diary to be sure.


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Nato ive been smoking for 21 years lol!! Drinking 20 years and all the other stuff id rather not share on a forum lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I nearly missed that post
> 
> Vic, youre like my hero xxClick to expand...

You know this kind of behavior is the norm for Greeks right???
In Greece there is no legal age limit for serving booze. So since the age of 15 we were partying every single night! Im talking school nights till 4-5 am and going straight to class the next day!! I grew up in a wealthy household and went to a private school, where they basically looked the other way when we slept in class ect. as they were probably worried our parents would send us off to boarding school and they would loose the tuition!! Good ol days!


----------



## NatoPMT

Its follicle stimulating hormone Luce, if its elevated, it may mean your ovarian response or ovarian reserve is compromised. 

maybe i have just been reading too many scarey doctors reports on the internet about +35 years. The drs have been wankers to mone, some of the things they say abut her age are disgusting. 

I did some FF searching, and the horrible internet drs say that 40% of pregnancies for over 40's miscarry - but on fs if i type in ages and do searches, the levels over 40 are much better than theyd have you believe - i think maybe the mc's arent always entered on FF so maybe higher, but....

for 40 - 45 years:

Anovulatory 4%
Miscarriage 3%
Ovulatory 58%
Pregnancy 33%

So why are they so bloody alarmist about it? why do they keep saying shit things like what do you expect at your age, to mone? (sorry to talk about you mone)


----------



## LucyJ

Nato just read back missed a couple of posts i had the same fears about steve leaving me I got really upset just before I went in for the erpc and told him I wouldnt fight him on a divorce if thats what he wanted that I understood how much he wanted children that he deserved to have children and he should find a women that could give him that as obviously I couldnt. He told me to shut up and well fuck off as there was no way on this earth that he would divorce me he said what I needed to understand is he wanted to have children with me and only me he was sure it would happen for us but if it didnt then we would cross that bridge if and only if we came to that. I'm telling you this because I have no doubt that your hubby feels the same I understand you dont feel you can talk about it but when you do I am sure he will reassure you in the same way steve has me.

Oh and I dont know if this helps maybe not but wanted to say it when I suffered my very early loss I had no symptoms of a mc untill I started bleeding and that happpened all of a sudden with no warning then I got a lot of pain mainly cramping so dont assume the backache is a bad sign. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

I dont understand why any doctor TODAY would consider it normal to mc according to age! 
All the specialists ive seen have never mentioned age, on the contrary they consider late thirties to be the normal age women have babies today. 
These negative doctors are acting like they want to attribute the mc to age so that they have some sort of explanation and not look so clueless! My doc always says that when it comes to mc and infertility most of the time they are CLUELESS!


----------



## NatoPMT

I love your greek doctors Vic. I think chinese ones think the same, that age is way less relevant. I fucking hate the pompous versions that we seem to get. My drs are actually fine, its the ones writing artices i want to flying ninja kick

Luce, i remember you saying something similar before. Steve is a total sweetheart and im so glad you have him 

I will do another test tomorrow if af doesnt arrive. I just have no idea what's going on - but something isn't right. I had pains in the tops of my legs last night as i was going to sleep too. At least i have the drs this week.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I need some advice, copied below from my journal:-
So the situation with my Mum!

I'll try keep it short and please please please don't judge her! 
She has been with her bf for 15 years, she got with him a few years after my Dad! Her marriage with my Dad was awful and he ran off with her best friend and took us kids with him! She was happy with B (her bf) for a good few years but hasn't been for a very long time, she has no job or money and that's the only reason she has stayed with him and that she felt she could never do any better, he's a nice bloke who woudln't hurt a fly but a rubbish bf, he hardly speaks to her, he hasn't takend her out in at least 8 years and they are more like friends than anything else! He has never left because of us kids and the grand children, he can't have kids so I think he's scared that it he leaves my Mum he will lose us too!

Anyway 2 weeks ago my Mum went to Spain with my Aunt, she came home and broke down to me and told me she had met someone else, I went mental called her some very harsh names and have hardly spoke since! Anyway he lives in Belgium and she went there this weekend to see him, she told B it was over last week, he wasn't surprised! So I picked her up this morning and she's on cloud 9, she has completely fell head over heels in love with this guy and he's flying over in 2 weeks to see her again! I told her to be careful and keep her guard up etc etc etc

We stopped for lunch on the way back and she told me she had to tell me something, she said she's going to live with him in Belgium (proberly after Xmas) and how did I feel, I started to cry and told her to "fuck off and leave us all alone", she got very very upset and said she's sick of living her life through her children and now just wants to so something for herself! She then went on to say that if I got pregnant she knows she would want to stay to support me through the pregnancy and be here for my baby, I sat there barely able to breathe and I just couldn't tell her I actually am pregnant! I don't want her to base her decision on me I just want her to be happy but I'm beyond devastated that she might not be around for me, it's breaks me heart and I'm so upset I won't see her all the time!

SHOULD I TELL MY MUM I'M PREGNANT??


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy I've just read that in your journal and I am so sorry you are dealing with this I think its good your mum has found someone but as you said she should be careful and take things slow. Yes I think you should tell her your pregnant its something she needs to know before she makes any final decision about things. I think if she moved away without knowing and wihout you telling her you'd both regret it and you need that extra bit of support at the moment.

:hugs:


----------



## whyme

Hello ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me crashing in your thread (Nato said I could!) I don't post on here much these days. I had MMC around the same time as Nato, and remember chatting to some of you, Lucy, Mone, Spark, and have kept in touch with Nato. 

Just wanted to say sorry to hear of you horrible news Mone, can't believe you have to go through this again.

Nato, we seem to mirror each other its spooky, you saw a crap Chinese woman just after me, docs and testing around the same time etc and currently having a VERY shitty day.

Birthday 41 looming next weekend - thought I would have a BFP by now, it was so easy last time. Have had pelvic ultrasounds, blood tests - all normal, but constantly BFN

Think I am on the verge of giving up, not cos of age, but because i can't handle the effect it is having on me, the constant disappointment, it's verging on obsessive now. "Try not to think about it" WTF!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Welcome Whyme, sorry to hear about your mmc, you will definately find alot of support on this thread.xxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassers, first off, i know this is your mum, and what a massive massive deal this all must be - your mum ending her relationship and moving away is huge. 

However, you being pregnant with twins is even huger. You are the priority in your world. 

Your mum, i can see how she must need to react to how she's felt contained all her life. And it's not for me to say what i think you should do, you know you and your family best. I dont know if this Belgian might be the love of her life or a total mistake, and neither does your mum at this stage. You are always going to be in her life whatever happens, and you will always be her priority. 

why havent you told her as yet? when were you going to tell her? what do you want to do?


----------



## vickyd

Sassy you have to tell your mom! The basis of every healthy relationship is honesty. Let her decide for herself what she wants to do,just like you would want to be able to decide for yourself.


----------



## MinnieMone

just popped on to say thank you all so much for your lovely words.... you will never know how much it means. Today has been hard, i knew how it was going to play out, but i guess until you actually get that news, you don't realise the sledgehammer affect it has. it's like you've been blindsided, the air is knocked out of you, everything goes in that second.... all those dreams of holding a summer baby, those images i had in my head of martin cradling our baby, the joy on my parents face, how can it all go in a split second? I don't get it, I don't think I ever will. 

Martin has gone to work, he's a goalkeeping coach and self-employed so he had to go even though he has taken today so badly, in some ways more than me because I had prepared myself, i'm a pessimistic and had many bad things happen to me, so i'm used to crap, he isn't, he's always happy, everyone loves him, i'm making him so so unhappy, and that's killing me. I also made such a show of myself in the epu, i was sobbing and shaking throughout the scan and started wailing in the waiting room while martin was trying to make another appointment and all the women just looked away, almost like i would be contagious... it was obvious what had happened, i felt like the poster girl for grief, how not to handle things with dignity. my god, i feel like i'm losing my mind.

Nato - i know i'm not a great advert for having a baby, but i think I am an example of how age is not always a barrier to getting pregnant, you are still so very young in comparison (that might not actually make you feel better, because I know at 44 I'm probably the exception rather than the rule!), but oh if only i could be where i am now at your age, with years, not months in front of me. I do think knowledge is power, get tested for all you can, keep at the SMEP, it will happen my lovely, I know you feel down right now, but each new cycle brings new hope eh. Is AF late now? Would you test again maybe?

I started to have 'that talk' with martin today, probably too soon, but I'm beginning to think I don't want to try again, he does, but he respects whatever i want to do, however if we stop, then I know our relationship is over, I can't 'choose' to make him childless, i love him too much to do that to him, I would let him go. Fuck it would kill me, but i'm feeling half dead already. bring it on. I wish I had asked for medical management today, does that make me terrible? I wish I had insisted, told the dr not to pacifiy me with platitudes, not put me into a week of limbo half life, i want to feel alive again.

In an ironic bout of fucking evil, my boobs are throbbing and i've had the worse bout of morning sickness today. I'm thinking I should stop the progresterone and it might bring it on naturally, i'm thinking I should stop the steroids, I'm thinking I should take a valium (i have a bottle mocking me in my bathroom cabinet), go on take me, you'll feel so lovely for a few hours, and my god you'll sleep, you haven't slept for 4 nights, think what it will feel like for your brain not to think for a few hours.... sweet lord i want to take it!

poor lilly allen, i cried for her today, i cried for all of us, for all our losses, six months... my god, i wouldn't survive, that poor poor girl. you then get holly willoughby smugly announcing it with that smugness you can only have when you haven't had a loss, her and myleene klass, jesus, i'm pleased for them, but my god, have a heart, don't shove it in our faces.... what am i becoming? 

i know i'm not hiding the crazy very well today, i want to get so drunk but i can't, even if there's even a smidgen of some bloody miracle somewhere that a fetal pole and heartbeat could appear some time in the 7th week, i have to respect that. not so great on the smoking though... tobacco companies can rest easy that rachele has picked up 40 marlboro lites and knows how to use them.... i am a bad bad person with no self-discipline which is why maybe i'm in this fucking situation. god, they shoot horses don't they? could someone put me down please?

so sorry for rambling. Tomorrow is a new day... let's all smile! big hug to everyone going through worry or turmoil tonight, positivity to those going through doubt, prayers for our lost angels. x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks Nato, I really appreciate all you girls giving me advice.xx

I haven't told her because she took all my M/C's very badly, she nearly had a breakdown after my last as she just can't cope seeing me go through this, I don't want to worry her, if I m/c again I don't want her to have to go through the pain again. I'll tell her after our 12 week scan, I don't want to tell her as I don't want her to base her decision on me and the babies, I know it's totally selfish but I don't want her to go but on the other hand I want her to be happy.xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

whyme said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me crashing in your thread (Nato said I could!) I don't post on here much these days. I had MMC around the same time as Nato, and remember chatting to some of you, Lucy, Mone, Spark, and have kept in touch with Nato.
> 
> Just wanted to say sorry to hear of you horrible news Mone, can't believe you have to go through this again.
> 
> Nato, we seem to mirror each other its spooky, you saw a crap Chinese woman just after me, docs and testing around the same time etc and currently having a VERY shitty day.
> 
> Birthday 41 looming next weekend - thought I would have a BFP by now, it was so easy last time. Have had pelvic ultrasounds, blood tests - all normal, but constantly BFN
> 
> Think I am on the verge of giving up, not cos of age, but because i can't handle the effect it is having on me, the constant disappointment, it's verging on obsessive now. "Try not to think about it" WTF!!

Shitty shitty bang bang. 

Im sorry youre having such a crap time too, but i shouldve known really. All your tests coming back clear bode well for me, but i think your progesterone was 70 odd? mine was only 48.9. You are winning so far 

what was your fsh? <nosynato>

what if you stopped whyme? how would you feel? what would you do to officially stop TTC? ie would you use contraception for eg? 

Good to see you back, dont go and leave me xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> I need some advice, copied below from my journal:-
> So the situation with my Mum!
> 
> I'll try keep it short and please please please don't judge her!
> She has been with her bf for 15 years, she got with him a few years after my Dad! Her marriage with my Dad was awful and he ran off with her best friend and took us kids with him! She was happy with B (her bf) for a good few years but hasn't been for a very long time, she has no job or money and that's the only reason she has stayed with him and that she felt she could never do any better, he's a nice bloke who woudln't hurt a fly but a rubbish bf, he hardly speaks to her, he hasn't takend her out in at least 8 years and they are more like friends than anything else! He has never left because of us kids and the grand children, he can't have kids so I think he's scared that it he leaves my Mum he will lose us too!
> 
> Anyway 2 weeks ago my Mum went to Spain with my Aunt, she came home and broke down to me and told me she had met someone else, I went mental called her some very harsh names and have hardly spoke since! Anyway he lives in Belgium and she went there this weekend to see him, she told B it was over last week, he wasn't surprised! So I picked her up this morning and she's on cloud 9, she has completely fell head over heels in love with this guy and he's flying over in 2 weeks to see her again! I told her to be careful and keep her guard up etc etc etc
> 
> We stopped for lunch on the way back and she told me she had to tell me something, she said she's going to live with him in Belgium (proberly after Xmas) and how did I feel, I started to cry and told her to "fuck off and leave us all alone", she got very very upset and said she's sick of living her life through her children and now just wants to so something for herself! She then went on to say that if I got pregnant she knows she would want to stay to support me through the pregnancy and be here for my baby, I sat there barely able to breathe and I just couldn't tell her I actually am pregnant! I don't want her to base her decision on me I just want her to be happy but I'm beyond devastated that she might not be around for me, it's breaks me heart and I'm so upset I won't see her all the time!
> 
> SHOULD I TELL MY MUM I'M PREGNANT??

You cannot feel that telling her would make her base her decision around you. I think she would resent it if you keep it from her until she's moved and its too late. If she's saying that a pregnancy would keep her near you, then maybe this is the best way to keep her being careful with her heart. She wouldn't want to miss out on her grandtwins! You owe it to her to pluck up all your courage and tell her. She needs to know. I would want to know if I was your mum in this position! :hugs:



whyme said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me crashing in your thread (Nato said I could!) I don't post on here much these days. I had MMC around the same time as Nato, and remember chatting to some of you, Lucy, Mone, Spark, and have kept in touch with Nato.
> 
> Just wanted to say sorry to hear of you horrible news Mone, can't believe you have to go through this again.
> 
> Nato, we seem to mirror each other its spooky, you saw a crap Chinese woman just after me, docs and testing around the same time etc and currently having a VERY shitty day.
> 
> Birthday 41 looming next weekend - thought I would have a BFP by now, it was so easy last time. Have had pelvic ultrasounds, blood tests - all normal, but constantly BFN
> 
> Think I am on the verge of giving up, not cos of age, but because i can't handle the effect it is having on me, the constant disappointment, it's verging on obsessive now. "Try not to think about it" WTF!!

Welcome to the thread, lovely! The effects of TTC are horrendous! I know I've become a monster on occasion. But, I always find a way to go on. The heart wants what the heart wants, ya know? What blood tests have you had done? I've had my fair share of pelvic ultrasounds, but none that found anything until I had a saline sonogram... They found polyps and a week later I'd had a D&C (ERPC) to rid me of a ton of bad tissue. They think it could have caused so many of my problems, but there's no way to know for sure. There's always more testing that can be done. You just have to be pushy and proactive!


----------



## NatoPMT

The snot is back

Sassers - i think that your mum is a grown up and able to cope without her daughter protecting her. Youre being a lovely daughter, but it sounds like you need your mum, and wantingt protect her is depriving you of what you really need - your mum. My advice, and you are welcome not to take it of course, is that she should have all the information before she makes her decision. 

Mone, i dont trust myself here, i don't understand how you can have increased symtoms with no growth. I want to say so much, but its not about what i think, its about how you feel. You are a bloody great advert, i am in awe of how you are able to conceive. And up till now you havent had the right treatment, i know you are going through hell now, but you really are my pin up. 

I am so jealous of your valium. 

i just want to quietly suggest you keep up the treatments - again, going through the motions without assuming. 

But you do what you need to though my lovely. You are the boss of you. 

xx


----------



## vickyd

Mone in Greece when something bad happens we dont offer "sorries" ect we say COURAGE. 
Courage to face the unknown, the future and all the difficulties we will face...


----------



## whyme

Nato, FSH was perfectly within normal range, there was even a follicle on the left ovary ready to burst - so all systems go - BFN YET AGAIN.

I don't know which way to go now. 

Have to tell you this though - I have a 3.5 year old son as you know - just tucked him in bed and we chatted about his "good boy" sticker he had from nursery today - apparently he got it cos he put his hand up and said "shooting star" which was the correct answer. No word of a lie he just said to me
" mummy, sometimes, i look at the stars, wish i could see a shooting star and make a wish on it for a little baby"!! bless him.

I am between a rock and a hard place - forget it all completely and always wonder "what if" or go through this shitty disappointment, obsessed with googling all sorts of stuff to worry about and basically think of this DAY and NIGHT. Been having reflexology which is wonderful, but even said to her feel like giving up - she was really shocked as she feels so positive for me. However, she says stress can up the Oestrogen levels and upset the balance. It really is a shit sandwich, visious circle.

I try the " at least I have got one DS, it doesn't matter blah blah" - who am i tryin to kid ?!


----------



## LucyJ

Mone I wish I could come over and give you a big hug I know how hard this is and the weeks wait is horrid but you will get through it take it one moment at a time. 

Whyme hey its good to see you I know your having a rough time at the moment any support you need you'll get here this a great bunch of girls.

:hugs:


----------



## whyme

Welcome to the thread, lovely! The effects of TTC are horrendous! I know I've become a monster on occasion. But, I always find a way to go on. The heart wants what the heart wants, ya know? What blood tests have you had done? I've had my fair share of pelvic ultrasounds, but none that found anything until I had a saline sonogram... They found polyps and a week later I'd had a D&C (ERPC) to rid me of a ton of bad tissue. They think it could have caused so many of my problems, but there's no way to know for sure. There's always more testing that can be done. You just have to be pushy and proactive![/QUOTE]

Hi Megg, Thanks for the warm welcome! Bit of my history - Had Pelvic ultrasound as I have a 3.5 year old DS - they discovered a large fibroid in my pregnancy(7 cm), which they initially thought was on my ovary it's on a stalk on the outside of the uterus - v worrying at time had MRI scan at 36 weeks as they thought it was "nasty". Anyhow, as have had months of trying this time around they rescanned and it seems to have completely gone AWOL! They called the consultant in cos they couldn't get over it, they say they ususally grow til menopause, i joked that i hadn't noticed it dropping out my trouser leg lol. I have been seeing a reflexologist and homeopath who has been treating me for hormonal imbalance she thinks i have so this could be why. Doc ran loads of blood tests - hormones , thyriod, full blood count, iron stores blah blah and all completely normal. Just makes it all the more frustrating


----------



## NatoPMT

you know what though whyme, none of them know anything. The stress thing, i have read that stress (unless is bereavement level of stress) doesnt impact ttc - and megg posted a link saying stress helps ivf patients. But i suppose, actually, what we are experiencing is actually bereavment level stress, seeing as we have lost babies. 

oh no, here comes the snot again. 

why dont you post for a while and see how you feel? You dont have to make any decisions at any one point, and any decisions you do make, you can change whenever you bloody well feel like. We can do what we want, when we want

we are living outside of the law.


----------



## whyme

I know Nato, I don't think I can make the decision yet. Don't know about you, but i don't usually like new year, cos of the dread of what the new year may bring. Well last year, I started off well, looking forward to a summer baby... This year, I will be on the booze kicking this shit year up the ass! It has been horrible year on many levels for me, my family and many people I know


----------



## Megg33k

Its so hard when you feel like you have all the bases covered and its still not going the right way. I honestly just took my doctor a MASSIVE list of things I wanted tested for, and she was kind enough to do them without calling me crazy. I didn't find out too much, tbh. In fact, I mostly just found out I'm Vit D deficient... which is sort of major, as it can effect lots of stuff. But, nothing else really. I just felt better knowing that there was less working against me than there could be. :shrug: Knowledge is power? I dunno... I'm running out of inspiring things to say! LOL


----------



## whyme

lol Megg - i guess I am indulging in good ol' wallow right now! Woah is me lol


----------



## Megg33k

I do that! Its good for the soul sometimes!


----------



## NatoPMT

Im not so keen on new year either, too ominous for my liking. And it signals that you have to go back to work and the weather is going to be total shite for at least 3 months without a free ticket to eat a family tin of quality street like you get at christmas

i am well up for a pissed up wallow. Think im going to have a few drinks this weekend as its in my safe zone. 

im going to take Vic's stance and say all the awful things will give you courage to face the next year, Im still sorry you have had such a hard time though x


----------



## LucyJ

I'm not a fan of new year either although I have to say I will be glad to see the back of this year.


----------



## vickyd

I always hated New Years....Never saw the point in celebrating another year gone by! I have never made a resolution, all i do on New Years is get shit faced and for the past 10 years wish i was still at Uni hahaha!!!!


----------



## whyme

2011 will be a good year you'll see - hey did i say something postive - get me lol


----------



## heart tree

Grrr..why does this thing I called work, this thing that helps pay my bills, get in the way with my B&B time???!!!???

So much emotion going on in this Disco thread today. So much I want to comment on. Bah, I have to work though. I will go home tonight and write to my heart's content to each and every one of you. 

I'm sneaking in to read each post though, so I am up to date and am thinking of each and every one of you.

Got to go now...


----------



## NatoPMT

woooop woooop the positivity alarm has triggered

everyone to the bunker!!!!


----------



## whyme

LOL Nato, you so make me laugh, now i am looking back on the day i have had and thinking WTF was that all about ! Haven't had a proper wallow for a while.


----------



## whyme

Nato read your Angel posts - so lovely. Me on the other hand have soo lost it - resorted to Ebay psychics now! Some of the ladies on here have had them and been accurate, so I thought When in Rome and all that - was expecting to hear bad news so somehow I could face it and move on but they were the opposite but hasn't happened so far


----------



## Sparkly

Welcome whyme, good to see you hun :hugs:

I fuckin' hate New Year!.......Actually I really fucking hate 2010 and can't wait to kick it's backside!!!!


----------



## whyme

Hey Sparkly remember chattin with you, Nato way back begining of year - how are things?


----------



## Megg33k

I similarly hate 2010! I remember reading that this would be the "best year of the last decade" for Pisces... Lying sons of bitches!


----------



## NatoPMT

OoOOoo ebay psychics. 

dont be putting ideas in my head. I swear, i am a vulnerable target right now, someone could make hundreds off me.


----------



## NatoPMT

come on then. lets fall in the pit, megg is a pisces, i am gemini. what's everyone else. and will the ebay psychics buy me a baby from the spirits. how much does it cost for an ebay psychic to get you pregnant.


----------



## whyme

I am Scorpio - best watch for that sting in the tail lol.

I am soo embarrassed to own up to the fact that yes, all rationale out of window and after reading on here about Psychic readings, I went and had a couple about 6 or 7 quid each i think. There are lots of posts on this site about them. If anything I thought they would just confirm my fears and tell me no more pregnancies, I didn't get them just hear something good. I know you can't rely on what they say, but desparate measures and all that. The one lady Gail was wrong for me, she said conception Oct 7th but did get other things right - picked up my loss. The other one was Psychic star - she seems very lovely and her reading was very detailed. However, the date she gave for conception (this month) would be more like when AF due and the EDD would not be as a result of BFP this cycle ? 
Feeling embarrassed now and sorry to have lowered the tone of your thread!


----------



## whyme

Megg - I similarly hate 2010! I remember reading that this would be the "best year of the last decade" for Pisces... Lying sons of bitches! - 
B%stards!


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed! I think this has actually been the worst year of my life! :( Maybe they missed the mark by 1 year?


----------



## LucyJ

I'm a Leo and seriously considered have a conception reading done in the hope it would give me some hope!!


----------



## NatoPMT

hahah, i love a bit of downmarket desperation. 

i read tarot cards, and i stopped asking them when i would get pregnant cos it wasnt working, all mixed up and mixed signals that i oculd never interpret. So i started asking what i needed to do to get pregnant. and they told me to stop smoking. well, they actually said i needed to find new coping techniques instead of repeating the same things over and over again and hating myself for it. which i took to mean stop smoking. 

Im not very good at reading them but i will pick a card for you tomorrow night and pm you, i have to go to bed now and sulk about another bfn i got about 20 mins ago.


----------



## Sparkly

I'm an Aries............

I had one of those Gail readings back in June....:blush: 1st time I've admitted that! She said I would conceive in October this year....and have a healthy baby boy! I thought it was rubbish at the time, as I sooo thought i would be up the duff again before then :dohh: I just so happened my DH wasn't ready to ttc again until this cycle....so who knows???? :shrug: she got a few other things right about me though!!!


----------



## sugarlove

I agree girls, balls to 2010! My god that feels good saying that :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

hang on, you can get conception readings done

why didnt i know about this. and why havent they taken my money off me.


----------



## NatoPMT

sparkly, if you get a boy bun in your oven on your next test, which would mean conception in october, i am so getting me a reading.


----------



## vickyd

Im an aries!
For me 2009 was the WORST year ever! However this all might change tomorrow....


----------



## whyme

Oh don't get me wrong Lucy, I do think there are genuine psychics out there, I just feel daft admitting to having them for fear of people laughing. I guess i am looking for answers and have been feeling so low, that i thought what the hell, if they tell me never i will just have to face it. They didn't though. I even had a face to face tarot last week whilst away in Cornwall - again she was very positive, said i am in transition at the moment and that i am worrying about the future even though "they" don't want me to...

Meg, so sorry for your crap year, bring on 2011, I truly hope it's a good one for you .


----------



## NatoPMT

I will be back tomorrow to hear your news Vic. Try and keep it together and stay out of the looney bin in the meantime

my husband is an aries. 

goodnight my lovelies. Thanks for listening to me bleating on like a crazy bitch xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

sugarlove said:


> I agree girls, balls to 2010! My god that feels good saying that :thumbup:

It really does eh?? I can't wait for new years eve.....I'm gonna shout fuck you 2010....and piss right off you b*stard..... probably snotty faced though!!!


----------



## whyme

Sugar love - LOL - Balls, balls balls to 2010


----------



## whyme

Night Nato, thanks for cheering me up xx


----------



## LucyJ

Night nato sweet dreams!!

I had my palm read when I was at university it was interesting. Why me dont be embarrased about it I think we all understand looking for some hope or guidance. To be honest I'm not sure I'm brave enough to have it done for fear of bad news.

Vicky not long to go deep breathes and try and keep calm I know much easier said than done will be thinking of you.


----------



## sugarlove

You let it out Sparkly, there's a good girl!

If I don't have a BFP by New Year, I'm going to get shit faced and toast the end of this crappy year :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

I am an aries :)

I am so over 2010. Can't wait for it to fuck off and die!! I have dealt with so much shit this year, 2 losses, my bank account being wiped clean, fraud, my sexual abuse, court, depression, self harm/overdose, my family telling me they don't care about me etc.

And now Sean can't even have the night off for our anniversary!

I am done! Bollocks to it!


----------



## heart tree

I'm a Libra. Tim's a Gemini. My balanced scales balance his twins. Yeah right!

I had my first loss on Christmas Eve 2008. I literally took the balloons that were at the bar I was at on New Years and stomped on them. I hated 2008. 

2009, I managed to get pregnant (after 8 cycles of trying, hear that Nato?) but didn't have my second loss until early 2010. Then my third loss in 2010. Oh yeah, and my dad suffered a traumatic brain injury in 2010. 

2010 can suck my ass! I HATED this year more than any other!!!! 

I also am not a New Years girl. In SF, everything is more expensive on that night and you can never find a taxi. It's a miserable night. That being said, I will relish in kicking 2010 to the gutter where it belongs.

2010 = Jerky b-astard


----------



## Dazed

Hi girls. Sorry everyone is having a shit day it seems like.
Nato- Don't give up
Sassy - I say tell your mom.
Meg - Glad you will get your answer by Christmas for the IVF
As for me... Time is going by too damn slow. I'm a pisces and 2010 can KISS MY PATOOT!!!


----------



## Allie84

Yep, 2010 can totally kiss my ass, as well!! :grr: <----What I want to do to 2010

I was just recently thinking it's been the worst year of mine so far.

I don't particularly like New Year's either- I share Nato's sentiment that it pretty much means going back to work and shit weather! Also, the expectation of the night never lives up to it's hype. But I'm with Sugar, if I don't have my BFP by then, I am going to get SUPER drunk. :drunk: My EDD was around New Years. Luckily I was never dated exactly so I don't know the exact due date. 

I'm an Aquarius! I don't know much about astrology, though. I am not one for psychics and conception readings but I did get my plam read in California once and it said I was going to get a divorce. At the time I thought, "No way!" but my marriage has been rocky the past few months. Who knows.

Welcome, whyme! :wave: Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Nato, sorry about another BFN. Curses to the universe. :growlmad:

Mone, I wish I knew what to say. All of your feelings are totally valid. There is nothing wrong with greiving. Don't be embarassed.I think you should keep up your meds and wait it out until next week though so you aren't left wondering "What if?" But I won't tell you your gut feelings are wrong. I have been there _knowing _ I was going to miscarry while the doctor told me "Congratuations!" We are all here for you. :hugs:

Sassy, what a tough situation. I don't know what I'd do. I would say tell your mum but at the same time I know what you mean about wanting her to make her own decision. What does Danny think? I know you'll make the right decision.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you're another unlucky Pisces, Dazed. This year was supposed to be amazing for us! :(

So, for those of you who have had a D&C/ERPC... My bleeding has turned heavier today, now I'm crampy and passing some stringy bits of tissue. Is this reasonably normal? I mean, I have an appointment in a couple of days... but I'm just wondering if its a problem. I'm not hemorrhaging or anything... but I'm SO uncomfortable and the tissue has thrown me off. I'm pissed off... this is exactly like a MC, but I wasn't fucking pregnant. What gives?


----------



## Allie84

Gosh, Megg, I don't know. I hope someone with experience will pipe in. As long it's not enough you're worried about blood loss, I would imagine you'd be okay for a few days. I think I'd maybe call the doctor tomorrow and speak to someone and ask for sure, though, at least to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I might have to do that... Its just a miserable way to live at the moment. I'm definitely not concerned about blood loss. Its not THAT bad. Its just more than before and sort of painful and icky. :(


----------



## dawny690

Sassy good luck tomorrow hun :hugs: to everyone who needs one xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Ok, a proper response to this very emotional day for all:

Megg, I have no idea what all this bleeding is about. I know I bled for a while after my first loss, but I was pregnant! I really have no idea what is going on with that bod of yours. Clearly it would be an issue if you were hemorrhaging, but you arent. Hmmm

Hoping, I hope O is near for you. Are you giving it a go this cycle?

Nato, I have similar fears. I have a long history of being a party girl. I never smoked ciggies, but certainly other things that Id also rather not mention. Ill join you and Vic on the naughty iceberg! I had a lot of fun. I never went overboard, just had fun from time to time. But, I wonder now if it affected my fertility in some way. I believe there are small tweaks perhaps. Has your husband had a sperm analysis? There are supplements that can help his swimmers. You may have a blocked tube that an HSG (dye) test can help clear. It took me 8 cycles to get pregnant my second time. This is not the end for you!

By the way, it is too early for you to be talking about other options with your husband. You havent even done enough testing to warrant that kind of talk. Even my doctor said other options werent worth talking about yet. Of course you arent ready to accept that conversation as part of your reality. 

Also, you need to stay away from Google. It is making you crazy!

Sassy, looks like you already figured out what you are going to do with your mom. That is a tough situation. You have to do what you think is right for you and your mom. Good luck tomorrow honey. Cant wait to hear about the beans. 

Lucy, good luck with your appointment tomorrow. They need to throw every test at you now. Enough is enough. 

Sparks, ugh, due dates are the worst. TWW isnt much better. What a hard week for you. Im thinking of you chick and looking forward to hearing about your BFP.

CJ, I cant believe what happened at work! That sounds terrifying. How are you? I cant wait to hear about your bloods. 

Why me, welcome. So glad to meet you. I think Ive run across you elsewhere. Have they talked about removing the fibroid? It sounds like that could be a possibility of why it is hard to conceive this time around. 

Allie, Im sorry you are feeling strain in your marriage. Is it just ttc or is it other things? Have you thought of couples counseling? It can do wonders for a relationship.

Mone, it is far to early to make any decisions right now. You are in shock. You need time to let this news settle. You need time to integrate this into your reality. You may or may not want to try again but now is not the time to make that decision. You are not terrible to want to end the pregnancy. I know Ive felt the same way. Until it is over, you cant move on. 

Mel, beautiful bump in your journal. Cazza also a gorgeous piccy in your avatar! Cesca, good luck at your appointment as well. Will we get a new picture from you?

Amy, how are you doing honey? Tough week for you.

And last but certainly not least, Vicky, good luck tomorrow. I cant imagine anything but good news. 

So sorry if I missed anyone. Was trying to read back and respond to everyone.

Whew, that was long. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Hearty! Apparently there are people who bleed a good 2 weeks after ERPC/D&C... I think its just the combo of the surgery with the withdrawal bleed from the BCP put together that is working against me. I've been assured that its not abnormal... So, I'll trudge on in misery until it stops!


----------



## Razcox

Hey all well i am another Pisces who had another really shitty 2010 so mistic meg can shove that up her arse! My grandad died, my DH lost his job, i had a MMC and didnt get any of the jobs i applied for to get away from my shitty job i hate! Oh well 2011 will either start off really well or really awful as my 12 week scan will be due mid dec . . .

Vicky - Good luck today hun, looking forward to your new ticker and some piccys xx


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!

Megg ive had 2 D&Cs, i bled for a solid 2 weeks and some of those days pretty heavily. I also passed stringy blood, black blood, and clotty blood! Delightful isnt it? Its completely normal so dont worry too much about it.

So my countdown begins...Hearty you say you cant imagine anything but good news and i cant imagine anything but bad! Mone you said you were the picture of dispair before and during your scan, i can relate as that will be me today just like during my NT scan. I was balling before i entered the building, during the fuckin 1 hour wait to be seen, throughout the scan bla bla bla. Today will be worse cause its a long scan as well. I will keep my eyes shut and hope for the best...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Although hopefully my 2010 will end on a high, it has been a pretty awful year. Health wise with my hideous infection from Bali, workwise as I was up for redundancy in february and although I stayed employed with a good job I now have to work with a complete prick every day who makes my blood boil, then one MC in March and another a couple of days after my birthday in May. So the first half of 2010 i've spent in pain (mentally and physically) and mostly drunk. 

The latter half has been fantastic obviously in terms of getting pregnant again and it going well so far (I managed to hear the heartbeat last night on my friend's doppler which was amazing) but i've still got a long way to go in Nov/Dec and I will be happy happy happy to see the end of 2010.

I'm excited about 2011, 11 has always been my lucky nummber all my life. I am a taurean, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## dawny690

Good luck vicky hope its good news for you today not sure of your story but hope it has a happy ending :hugs: I have my gynocologist today but not sure if i'll get time to update today but will try xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky and Sassy thinking of you both today much love and lots of positive thoughts coming your way.

Megg it does sound normal I was told if the bleeding suddenly got worse after about 5 days and very painful then to go and see my dr. After my first erpc I ended up back in a&e about 6 days after having it done as I was passing massive blood clots and was doubled up in pain everything was alright but this time I took it much easier and the bleeding hasnt been anywhere near as bad but have had small clots varying in colour from black to red and stringy blood. Just keep an eye on it and if gets a lot worse or the pain gets worse then get it checked but I'm sure its all ok its one of those things were everyone reacts differently so whats normal for one person isnt normal for the next I've had two done and reacted differently each time. Its never easier with our bodies is it?


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Vic.


----------



## Razcox

Ohh forgot Sassy and her scan, cant believe its been two weeks already. Good luck today hun and cant wait to hear about your two little beans x


----------



## dawny690

*Right results time  .................................................................... I went to the gynocologist today and just chatting about the polyp surgery etc (they still refuse for hubby to be there while im put to sleep but will provide some nurse support or something for me which is good I suppose) and they asked if I had tried to lose weight so I say yes but its not really working and the lady made me ed when she said "well it is harder to lose weight when you have Polycystic ovary syndrome" my mouth must have hit the floor because no one not doctors or other health profession has wanted to admit I have PCOS or tell me I have it til today I just had a feeling I had it and I was right. Anyway they have taken full bloods and I will be going for a scan to check the polyp to see if its still there or if it has grown/shrunk/gone then I will be back there 1st feb 2011 for a full referral into reccurent mc's Im so happy someone is recognising my lost babies it makes me  with happiness obviously I would be happier if anyone of them was here with me and im :sad: they aren't here but they are watching over me to help their mummy get them an earth brother or sister  I love each and everyone of my  babies and miss them lots but they are my shining stars and definatly were with me today helping get answers as to why they had to leave us I swear I felt a presence in that consulantion room today  a nice presence though  sorry for the long winded post xxxx*


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Hearty....I didn't realize anyone else checked out my journal.....

Vicky - you will feel more relaxed (until the next time) after your scan today. Your little girl will be doing great :)

waiting for Sassy to post some more news....her journal said good and bad news....

hello to the rest of the girls


----------



## LucyJ

Waiting as well mel hope she's alright.

How are you and your little boy doing?


----------



## heart tree

Mel I look at your bump every Monday!

Dawny I'm glad they are taking you seriously. It is so emotional. May I ask why you thought all along you had pcos? What are your symptoms?

Vicky I can't wait for your update. 

Sassy I saw your good news bad news post in your journal. Hope you are ok.


----------



## heart tree

Nato I looked at your chart. No AF yet. Will you test? Thinking about you.


----------



## msarkozi

LucyJ said:


> Waiting as well mel hope she's alright.
> 
> How are you and your little boy doing?

we are doing good, thank you for asking. I hope you are doing well Luce! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls,

Thank you for all your messages, after the scan we went for lunch, then done some shopping and just took Woody for a long walk to digest our feelings.

Danny was puking this morning he was so nervous, he said he was at least 10 times more nervous today than he was on our Wedding Day!! I was not nervous at all, weird but I wasn't, I thought what will be will be, it was out of our hands!! So we got in the scan room and she started scanning and turned the screen straight to me, there was twin 1 looking perfect, the most amazing thing I have ever seen in my life, I burst out crying and Danny ran over from the seat (she made him sit behind a curtain) thinking it was bad! He stood there and looked at the screen and at our beautiful baby, tears rolled down his cheeks, you could see his/her little heart beating away, I have never felt such happiness and if I could bottle the feeling and sell it I would be a millionaire! :happydance: :happydance:

She then carried on scanning to check twin 2, this went on for some time, she then turned to us and said I'm sorry twin 2 has gone, I felt like someone had punched me in the stomach, to feel such highs and such lows at the same time was unbearable. :cry:

She then went back to twin 1 and measured him/her etc, she said he must be a boy as he was being lazy and she thought he was sleeping so she made me cough to try wake him up so she could get some pics, she turned on the machine so we could hear it's little heart, WOW I started to cry again and said "our baby has a heart", soooo amazing! She said he/she was measuring perfectly, looked very healthy, there was no bleeding in my uterus so nothing to concern her at all. She hugged me after and said she felt so happy to finally give us good news! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

We are upset of course that it's no longer twins, she explained it's proberly a case of VTS, BUT we have to focus on our 1 healthy baby, something we never ever thought we would have! So please don't say sorry for your loss I cannot bear to hear those words ever again, if I hadn't had a scan at 6 weeks we would have never known it was twins! 

OMG GIRLS I'M HAVING A BABY, OUR FOREVER BABY AT LONG LAST!!!!:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Sassy hearing that little heartbeat is the best news in the universe. I'm so happy you have your baby and got some good news finally. You deserve it.


----------



## LucyJ

How amazing to see and hear your little ones heartbeat its real you are finally getting the good news you so deserve. I am so happy for you and danny and your little baby. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

It really was the most amazing thing we have ever seen or heard, sooooooo happy!xxxxxxx


----------



## Razcox

So pleased for you both it must have been wonderful to hear that HB!!! Its sad about the other LO but as you say if you hadnt had a scan at 6 weeks you would never have known. Huge :hug: to you and lots of :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Where is the lovely Vicky??? I'm anxious for her news.


----------



## pregoinnorge

omg Sassy I am so happy for you! I can only imagine the emotions and joy to see your healthy little, lazy one! hehe


----------



## vickyd

Hey babes!!! 
Everything is perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was the longest scan of my life! 
We got called in at 1.45, he scanned till 2.30 then we had to go out and eat some lovely brownies and have a cofee so that baby would turn over. I was crying the first 30 minutes and when he said we will have to break for baby to move so he could check the spine i broke down! Major flashback, that was exactly what happened when Electra was diagnosed... Anyway when we got back in she was in position and i shhut my eyes and hoped for the best. Everything was great and i cried for another 20 minutes, this time from relief!!!!! I have no picture, it was the furthest thing from my mind but on the 18th when i go to see doc i will ask for one.
Now how doees one put up a ticker??


----------



## msarkozi

I'm so overjoyed for you Sassy! :hugs: 

now for Vicky's good news! Her scan wasn't until 1:00 or something like that (and she figured she would be waiting about an hour first before she had her scan, and then about an hour for the scan), and I think she was 6-7 hous ahead of me......so that would put it at 3:30-4:30 there....so hopefully some updates soon :)


----------



## vickyd

Sass SOOOOO HAPPPPY FORRRRRRRR YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

yah Vicky!!! I am so glad you are going to put up your ticker!!! Great news with the little one! So happy for you too :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOW vicky, I'm soooooooooooooooo happy for you. Amazing news hunny.xxxxx


----------



## Razcox

Yeah that is great news!! :happydance:

What sort of ticker do you want??

Ticker Factory do some nice ones as do the bump, mine is a lilypie one though.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh vicky and sass - what wonderful news for both of you!!!

Sass - My husband was exactly the same at my 12 week scan, he didn't talk to me, kept getting faint and dizzy in the waiting room and said he has never been that nervous even at our wedding! Bless them. I'm so glad your little bean is doing well in there and here's hoping it's a quick wait till the 12 wk scan.

Vicky - oh WOW! So glad everything is fine and can't wait for your OVER HALF WAY ticker! Although I can't believe they made you wait outside and didn't even let you know that everything was looking good, way to make you nervous! Don't worry about pictures, it's the memories that count. I rarely look at my scan pic as I can't really connect to it as much as I can the memory of seeing it on the screen moving around.


----------



## LucyJ

Ok I'm offically in tears now (happy ones) managed to keep it together reading sassys news but with Vickys good news as well it was all to much. Vicky I am so happy for you what a wonderful day.

:hugs: to all


----------



## heart tree

YAY VICKY!!! I hate to say I told you so BUT... I told you so. Get that ticker up!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Hearty - husband has a registration with dr app to book a wigglers test this week - he's been taking Wellman supplements for a year now. He said last night he would stop drinking until we have conceived. Not sure how much of a concern it is, but the whole drinking knocks the count out for 100 days thing is now on our radar. 

I am seeing my dr tomorrow for fsh (Im taking all known cycle histories to evidence I think I do need the test), and to request lap and dye and a referral please. Im hoping my tubes are ok, cos i got pregnant before, but i'd rather have a small blockage than a big fsh number.

I haven't got af yet today as you spotted with your eagle american eyes. The temp isn't too far down but am not going to test tonight. I have a feeling that my ov was placed a day early and i'm only 13 dpo, so af better wait till tomorrow as otherwise i have an LP of only 12 days. 

This month i have nothing i can do differently. Apart from the creepy softcups. 

dawny, sounds like you are getting somewhere, i hope they can do somert with that polyp and treat you up good, so next stop is forever baby

Well done scan girls!!! Congrats to you both!!!

Sassers, what lovely, but mixed news. I'm so delighted you have your baby safe and healthy... well healthy, but lazy. Bodes well for sleeping through the night. Congratulations to you and Danny. Are you going to tell your mum now, she will be ver ver excited? 

YEAY Vic, congrats!!!! how terrifying that must have been, all that waiting around - im so happy for you. First stop ticker, next stop nursery decorating. 

im snivelling as well Luce. 

You know what, i sometimes forget with all this TTC stuff, theres actually supposed to be a baby at the end of it. I don't even think about anything thereafter, im too caught up in pre-seed and cough mixture. Cant think about what's not there


----------



## Sassy_TTC

No I can't tell my Mum yet she has so much else going on, her BF is packing his stuff and leaving tonight! I may tell her next week.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Nato,

Have you tested today hun?xx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha no, im all tested out sassers, due today or tomorrow so i will leave the sticks alone for now 

ack, your poor mum, breaking up is horrific


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I know I do feel for her but it's her to decision at the end of the day, she made her bed now she has to lye in it and all that!!xxxxx


----------



## Sparkly

wonderful scan news Vic, I can't wait to see your ticker :happydance:

So happy for you Sass :hugs:

Good luck with all the testing Nato


----------



## Allie84

Oh, wow, I'm so happy for you Vicky and Sassy!!! :) 

I saw Vicky had changed her status to 'pregnant' before I read her post so I knew it was good news hehe. Finally, a ticker so I won't have to constantly forget how far you are lol. :hugs:

I googled VTS and it sounds quite common, the site I saw said up to 31% of twin pregnancies. Who knew?

Nato, that's great that you've got the ball rolling. FX for good news.

Dawny, it sounds like you got some answers as well today, hurray! 

I hope everyone is well. I'm on my 5th day of high on the CBFM so wondering if I'm ever going to ovulate. Hearty, thanks for the kind words. It does seem that our marriage has been shakier the past few months. We have argued the past few fertile periods, but this weekend's was the worst yet. We fought Saturday, Sunday, and yesterday! I actually called in sick for work today as my nerves are just shot...I tossed and turned all night, and am just feeling so emotionally drained--worrying about my mom's cholesterol, my ambiguous doctor's visits, my long cycles, and these past few days instead of having my husband to turn to, he's turned into another source of stress. I think I'm going to cozy up and re-read Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows today to gear up for the movie release. Since I'm pulling a sicky and all (I feel quite guilty about that btw, I can't even enjoy it haha).


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god... Today is just full of good news! I'm SO happy!!! :cry: <-- happy tears

Vicky and Sassy... That's AMAZING! I couldn't be happier for the 2 of you if I tried! :yipee:


----------



## vickyd

You guys dont know how long i just spent trying to get a ticker on my profile.....


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, first a massive congratulations to Vicky and Sassy. That is fab news :thumbup:

Allie, sorry to hear you're going through a rough time at the moment. Don't forget I got a peak on day 6 so may happen tomorrow. If not, it's your first month using it, so you may well have ov, but it hasn't picked it up. Can you back it up with any cheapo OPKs?

Nato, my hubby is going to do his sperm test on Thurs. He's also on the Wellman tablets. Trying to keep him off the booze is an entirely different matter!
Good luck at the Docs tomorrow. I'm going for my bloods on Fri.

As a lighthearted side note, I have a mouse (or possibly mice) in the kitchen. Saw one running towards me on the bench when I was preparing dinner last night and freaked big time. I'm terrified of the dirty horrible rodents :growlmad:! Bloke has been today and has put traps down, but I'm not setting foot in there at the moment. Off to parents for dinner and ate brekky at work. Hubby is away for a week from Friday so not too sure how I'm going to cope. May stave (which is probably no bad thing)! :haha:
hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## Allie84

Yay for a ticker Vicky!!! :yipee: 

Sugar, omg I would starve too if I were you. Mice scare the crap out of me! One time my cat left me half of a mouse next to my bed and I woke up and stepped on it. I wore shoes around the house for a month! At least you have traps down now.

Megg, how is the bleeding today?


----------



## msarkozi

Yah for the ticker Vicky!! Congrats on the milestone :) 

Sugar - call me crazy, but mice do not scare me at all.....I think they are cute, lol! I used to pick them up all the time

Allie - I am sorry you have so much stress! :hugs: It's funny (not in a ha ha way) how during TTC and pregnancy that spouses end up bickering so much....It would be so nice if a person could rid themselves of spousal stress!! Enjoy your sick day sickie! lol! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Love your ticker Vicky.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Love the ticker, Vicky!

I actually like mice... I think they're adorable! :haha:

Uhm... bleeding persists... not like last night though. The cramps aren't as bad either. I keep hearing that this is normal/expected. I'm just so tired of it.


----------



## vickyd

Nato good luck tomorrow...Lets get the ball rolling!

Allie i remember back in June thinking if i dont get preggo soon my marriage wont make it...The biggest issue with us is that i wanted it more, Alex wasnt too bothered as he figured we have plenty of time....My god the strain TTC puts on a marriage...

Mice...hmmmm...not my fave creatures but i prefer then over roaches any day!!!! 2009 me and alex decided to live in the suberbs by the sea, we had a nice cottage with 600m2 surrounding land for Popi to run around. We had mice running around the property, thank god never in the house! Popi loved to chase them, she caught a few too which i was so proud of. BTW i hated, living in the country, after 11 months i packed our stuff and told Alex we're moving back to the city ASAP! We rented the first flat we saw!!!

Megg i know its annoying, keep your eye on the big picture...Thats what got me through it!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Vicks. I'm trying. 

The cramps have come back this afternoon now and my back feels like a medium sized rock has been forcibly inserted into my spinal column... and my cervix feels like its bruised from having so much crap go through it. I get that on heavy AF months, but not usually for more than part of 1 day... now I'm on day #2 of it... and no sign of letting up. I just realized I haven't had sex in about a month and its making me sad and angry. I just want my fucking life back. :cry:


----------



## vickyd

After my last D&C i didnt have sex for almost 3 months! I was sore for more than a month, then i was completely put off by the idea and the first time i swear it felt like i was a virgin all over again!


----------



## MinnieMone

Sassy and Vicky, so so happy for you both that you had wonderful news. 

x


----------



## msarkozi

if it makes you feel better, we haven't had sex for over 3 weeks again!! just think Megg, all this will be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We haven't had sex in over 6 weeks, the weekend we got Woody to be precise!xxx


----------



## vickyd

This time round we didnt have sex for the whole first trimester!! My doc is very strict!
so i beat you all haha!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Vicky, I don't think we will have sex for the whole pregnancy! Unless I make him to get the baby out :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

oi sparkles, your temps are very high. whats going down there then? 

Allie, i do agree with hearty in that if things are hard, and are continuing to be hard, couples counselling could be a safe way of hearing each other. I really don't think its any surprise that the both of you are feeling this amount of pressure, there really is a lot of nasties to contend with. I think we have an expectation that our oh is going to be our port in the storm, and thats usually the case, but when they are feeling it too, it can take a bit of work to find each other again. 

Allie, funnily enough i was just googling cortisol and stress and fertility. Well, its really not funny, i take that 'funnily' back. But one way to reduce stress is music - so i have been listening to the beatles to reduce my cortisol. 

Since my mc, i have put a stone on, I am the heaviest ive ever been in my life and have realised my stress symptoms are coming back - feeling like im walking on a suspension bridge. Looking up nausea in LP tipped me off, its a sign of anxiety. Its no coincidence that weight and cortisol are linked. The stress for me creeps out in physical symptoms I really don't connect to 'stress'. Yes, get your nose in that Harry Potter and do stuff you like, and do stuff that makes you like yourself too. 

OOoooOOOOooo a REAL ticker. 

Sugar - crikey, we are on the same schedule here. Hope its good news - lemme know how it goes. We can compare numbers of motile sperms. 

I never thought i was scared of mice until i opened a cupboard and came eye to eye with one. Our eyes were literally about 10cm from each other. It was beady eyeing me and i screamed like the lady in the apron on Tom and Jerry. Those sonic things dont work - i couldnt bear to use live traps so i had to move instead. 

Hope the bleeding eases up soon Megg. Countdown to cycle is underway

Hi mone, lots of love xxx

Wheres whyme. She's bailed on us hasnt she


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I haven't had sex in 13 weeks. The longest i've gone without it FORVER! I kind of got in the mood on friday night and my husband was a little tipsy and said he didn't want to be drunk the first time we do it in so long! Then I said I would rather be drunk to calm my nerves :lol:

Allie - I'm so sorry it's tough for you both. I think we all know what strain this puts on a relationship and I hope you can work through it.


----------



## vickyd

Nato after my second loss i also put on 10 Kg and the stress was making my hair fall out...I joined a gym and saw immediate improval on both. Its like when you sweat out toxins youre sweating out the stress as well...if that makes any sence...

You moved because you saw a mouse????? :dohh::dohh:


----------



## LucyJ

Loving the pic sassy and the ticker vicky good to see. :hugs:

Mone thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I keep telling OH that if he doesn't have sex with me soon, then he is cut off until May or even longer!! The threat doesn't seem to be moving him very quickly, and it's pissing me off! 

Nato - that mouse story made me laugh! You seriously moved because of a mouse??? I will admit that if I came face to face with one, I might scream as I was not expecting it. We have sonic traps at the office here as we would have mice, and ever since we had them, we haven't had a single mouse in the building....not sure if it is a different type then what you had......


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> You moved because you saw a mouse????? :dohh::dohh:

you know i'm hamming it up. i loved that house and all its little mices. 

I joined a gym over summer when i had no bathroom and went swimming every single day - but i wasnt losing any weight. I havent been since i got back from crete

im such a fat arse lazy face


----------



## NatoPMT

Mel, my mice loved those sonic things - i got 2 different types, they were dancing to the sonic beat - they didnt give a shit

i never had them until one really warm winter, and for some reason that made them all move in with their little rucksacks


----------



## vickyd

where did you pee?


----------



## NatoPMT

we had a loo, standing in the middle of an open space that had to be flushed with a bucket of water, and a pipe for cold water which had to be turned on and off with a screwdriver. 

you can see the loo here in the middle of the room - its a rather lovely avocado 1970's number
 



Attached Files:







34255_445152011822_758381822_5982568_7448422_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## vickyd

Holy shit!!!! You are a brave woman! Im sooo high maintanance when it comes to basic needs... When we were living in the country, one night it rained tons and we had about 2 cm water in the sitting room when we woke up. I went mental!! Seriously Alex thought i was gonna have an embolism!


----------



## Duffy

Sassy vicky great news I'm happy for both of you and a BOY woot woot  

I read back about 7 or so pages I can't possibley respond to everyone post LOL, but I read em ladies. Hows everyone doing today?

I think I'm catching another cold blah. I'm waiting to O I think I should O this week woot woot, we bedding every other night and truly putting are all into using my cblm but so far its not shown O bar just high fertility.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad I'm not the only sex-deprived Disco gal! But, it SUCKS! If this damned bleeding would ever stop, I'd be significantly less deprived. I'm just concerned that if this could go on for another week, then I'll barely be done with this bleed before my next withdrawal bleed. If this lasts until, let's say, Nov 10... I take my last BCP on Nov 18 and start over about 2 days later. So, I might only get 10 days off? And, I'll spot through all 10 days, because I spot the whole time I take BCP. I've had spotting or bleeding for 18 out of the last 21 days. :( Eyes on the prize is hard right now.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato, I second that, you are brave!! I once walked into a washroom in a ice cream store in Italy, seen that it was just a drain in a spot and you had to squat to pee, and I walked out of there!!! There was not a chance in hell I was doing that. I didn't care how bad I had to pee. I don't even like stopping on the side of the road to pee if I have to. I will push it until I reach the next Town to stop at.......people think I am a princess! lol!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at you 2 being all princess-and-the-pea-like

i really didnt like it and had daily bennies, but it was a choice between living like that for a bit and getting a bigger, nicer flat at the end, or being comfortable but buying somewhere ready done but MUCH smaller. 

Megg!!! Company, eyes right. 

See that......see that prize? Do not, i repeat do not take your eyes off that prize. 

At ease. 

I used to be in the cadets dont you know. 

Duffy, you are the bding exception to the disco rule apparently


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Nato I don't know how you lived like that! Brave woman!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaymes

Sassy - Vicky - I am so happy for you both. I grinned and cried and grinned some more. I am so psyched for you both!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh gosh, just had hormonal hysterics at OH.

Not a good day today for me *shakes head*


----------



## Allie84

It looks I'm one of the more sexed up derailers. I've had sex each day the past 4 or so days...and it wasn't really good sex, tbh! I'd rather be pregnant and abstaining than having awkward sex. I have just been propositioned so I guess I'll be BDing again in a bit. DH is apologetic today so maybe it will be better. 

OMG, Nato, I can't believe you looked a mouse in the eye! And went pee in a hole! You are definitely my hero. I would have went to a grocery store to use the bathroom or something, I think. Also, thank you for your support. I think I'm going to take your and Hearty's advice and do some couples' counselling. Alex says he's up for it. Our lives have changed soooo much in the past year since I graduated university and our relationship has changed with it. I don't like to admit something's wrong but this weekend has me convinced we need to change.


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Cesca, at least you can chalk it up to hormones and hopefully get away with it. ;)


----------



## msarkozi

lol at being propositioned Allie! 

:hugs: Cesca


----------



## prgirl_cesca

He's being a total prick though. He deserves it.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato you are a brave women I couldnt do it in fact we are due to redo our bathroom and I'm going to go home to see my parents for a long weekend while steve does it!!

I dont think I would be very good if I was greated with a mouse in the kitchen but heres a what not to do story my brother found a mouse in his house so got a friendly trap to catch him (jerry the mouse he later became known as) which it did but my brother and his housemate decided rather than let him go somewhere safe a nice green area they would in fact befriend him so they made him a nice little bed in a box they put holes in it gave him some shredded paper to be comfy in and fed the little mouse some nice cheese oh and named him :haha: they came down the next morning to find that he had eaten his way out of the box :haha: stupid boys. They did catch him again although it took them a while and this time let him go. 

Oh I will also add myself to the list of sex deprived disco ladies but fingers crossed I think I may have stopped bleeding just hope it lasts then I'm in the wait for AF to return isnt it ironic how we spend so much time wishing AF never arrives and now I'm hoping it doesnt stay away to long!!

I'm a little upset as well just spent 2 hours making a home made soup then went to blend it up with hand blender and it has broken spewing burnt bits of plastic into the fresh soup. So the soup is ruined, my handblender which I love is broken and steve has had to go to the shop to get us some food. I got really upset but he did say it wasnt my fault and I shouldnt worry guess my hormones are still not quite in balance, oh to feel balanced again :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm a bit scared of you now Cesca. But i like it

do you want to tell us what happened or just throw things for a bit? 

Allie, see, youre communicating and agreeing already - poifeck. Making a decision to do something for your relationship is a very positive step. You have had too much going on. How is your mum btw?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Allie so sorry for what your going through, couples counselling really helped me and Danny so I really think you should guve it a shot.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: Allie I think counselling is a good idea its proactive and will give you both a safe space to talk about how your feeling you've been through a lot so I'm sure it will help.

:hugs: Cesca hope your alright.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> I'm a bit scared of you now Cesca. But i like it
> 
> do you want to tell us what happened or just throw things for a bit?

Evil cesca is ace :muaha:

Our cat was just being really naughty, scratching me and just being a pain in the arse, so I refused to let her have any of my dinner (usually if she's good she'll get a scrap) so she was in a mood with me. He comes home from work and I said to him that she was naughty and please don't feed her anything and he went and gave her FUCKING GRATED CHEESE!!!!!!!

I know it's not a major thing and we can laugh it off, but honestly he just lets her get away with anything (I sound like she is our child, but she IS!) and I'm just fucked off as this will be it when the baby is here too. Him good guy, me bad guy.

Raargh. Doesn't help that I'm fecked off with work too.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: you are my kind of girl Cesca! lol! 

And I totally understand you. I have a cat that needs to lose weight and I am paying highly for a diet food for him....and OH will go and feed him a million treats and scraps (which my cats are not allowed at all), and it makes me so mad! I gave him shit the other day again because I was like I would like my cat to live longer then only just another year or two!!!! He's 22 pounds and NEEDS to lose weight!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry Cesca but your post made me laugh, the men/Dads will always be the good guys ay!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey girlies, it has taken me hours to read all this and I know I might miss some of you, so sorry in advance.

Wow there has been a lot of emotion. I got that upset I had to leave and come back a few times.

Mone and Nato... such big hugs girls. Everything will find a way of working itself out. Please dont give up!!! I have been ttc for almost 3 years and I feel like it is all I think about every minute of the day. I have had 5 mc's in that time. And one when I was 21. If you include the 2 years trying with my ex that is 5 years trying to get my bundle. But I cant give up hope that it will happen, even though I feel a lot lately that it wont happen for me. I am 33 and my husband is 21! I want nothing more than to be the mother of his children, and I have said what if I cant give him a baby.....and he says that he has me and thats all he needs. But in 10 years I will be 43 and he will only be 31...will he still feel the same way then? And it scares me something rotten. I guess we all must believe that have good men that love us and will stand by us no matter what.

As for 2010... its been sucky for me too. January DH's contract ended and he has been out of work since, I got made redundant in June and have been out of work since. We have no money and no way of even being able to go out and buy new clothes if needed! It really has been that shit since June. We dont want for anything dont get me wrong but we were always a good strong couple financially and so its hard. Then of course this year brought mc number 6 for me. I cant wait for this year to be over. I just hope the end of it may bring some answers about my recurrent miscarriages.

Vicky and Sass Fantastic about the scans. Good to see you with a ticker vicky. And although wonderful news about the one bean sass, I am sorry you still had to lose the other one. But like already said, most people would never have even known they were carrying twins. And sass you should tell your mum sooner rather than later. Let her make the decision with full knowledge.

:hugs: Cesca

Allie I am sorry you are having such a tough time. Chris and I nearly got a divorce. Our 1st year of marriage was the worst and we fought all the time. But with therapy we are stronger than ever. Every good relationship deserves that chance. :hugs:

Megg I'm sorry you are still having crappy witch time! I hope things settle down soon.

AFM I am in a funny weird mood. We are still waiting for a pub... And still waiting for a bigger place. But that prayer might be answered tomorrow as it looks like we may get a 2 bed ground floor flat with a garden this week.... As for the ttc I am still enjoying the not trying so much... stress is low on that front at least. I got very drunk without any guilt which did me good I think and now I am ready to get through the next few weeks and get myself geared up to focus again next month. I saw the FS last tuesday so really I should hear something this week, if not I will call on friday I think. But I dreamt I had a positive pregnancy test the other night! And I keep feeling like my first child is going to be a girl which is just really odd! But I feel strongly about it. I'm hoping if we get this new place it will break the bad luck we are having and the rest will all fall into place. Who knows.

:hug: for all, and anyone I missed.


----------



## msarkozi

so true, dads will always be the good guys! There was a commercial on tv last night for some remote control toy, and I told OH that we were going to have one of those and I am going to play with my son with it. And he was like he won't want to play with his mom because you are a girl and have cooties!!! It nearly broke my heart to realize that he is probably right!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Mel, he prob is right, but when he wants feeding and cuddles he will alwasy come to you.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

my favorite toys when growing up was always my brother's toys, especially the trucks and cars. I remember one christmas (I am the worst for snooping), I accidentally (for real, it was an accident), found a bb gun and I told my parents that I knew what my brother was getting for christmas (and of course I told my brother). So on christmas morning, I was actually given the gun, and he was given my dolls instead.....I was so happy to have the gun, and then pissed when they made us exchange the gifts!!!!!! I used to frog hunt, dig for worms and everything else.......so I am totally willing to do all that with my son, and if he says no to mommy, I am going to cry!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, ah, men, what are we gonna do with them?! 

Mel, our cat was probably about that weight and he lived to be 14, but it's good you have him on a diet; I hope it works! Pets really do become family.

Luce, aww, sorry about your soup, especially after all that work you put in. :hugs: How sweet of Steve to run and get some food.

CJ, although your OH is younger, I know you guys will have your LO in the next 10 years, so please try not to worry about that. You are already being proactive now to get your little bean soon. :hugs: It sounds like 2010 has been shit for your too, to put it mildy, so I'm sure 2011 will bring much better things. 

Nato, I meant to say I love your music to bring down cortisol idea. I loooove music and realize that I haven't been jamming out as much as I used to. I just downloaded a bunch of stuff so I am going to make a point to listen to it often. I've also gained 10 lbs this year, and have a gym membership I seem to only use for the hot tub lol. I do workout, but for 20 minutes and then spend 20 minutes in the hot tub....:blush: My mom is okay, thanks for asking. :hugs: She is on meds and even though each day I worry myself sick about her, I am trying to remember she's on meds now so each day hopefully her cholesterol will have gone down a bit. 

Sassy, your scan pic!! :yipee: I get such a wonderful feeling looking at it. I truly am in awe of how your little miracle bean came to be. It's so inspring.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Nato! I needed that! :hugs:

:hugs: all around!


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Sassy and Vicky lucky babies you are having 

I have long cycles and irregular ones also find it hard to lose weight xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

Crazy girls who said they thought mice were cute!:haha: Nato and Lucy your mouse stories made me laugh. I still haven't set foot into the kitchen yet. It's going to be a long week when hubby goes away on Fri!

Some daft sod sent me a friend request on fb for Jerry the mouse. They've filled in all the personal info and put mice photos on it and everything. Haven't the foggiest who it is!

At the moment,. I'm BD'd out and would be delighted to abstain from sex for a while :haha: Cos I kept getting highs on CBFM, we BD'd 8 times in a row. Never been so pleased to stop!

Nato, I'm liking the sound of the music idea for reducing stress. I'm off to put the Chemical Brothers on to rock on before bedtime :happydance:
I tried Acupuncture recently to try and chill me out. Went for 9 weeks, but didn't do a god damn thing. I know other people swear by it though.

I'm doing a relaxation cd every day and have started doing a yoga dvd which I like. Also really into swimming at the moment, but I know what a lazy mare I am, and will probably decide it's too cold to swim soon.

Hugs to all you lovely disco ladies
xx


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy mentioned about Jerry the Mouse, but I am thinking Vicky or Nato, lol


----------



## Allie84

Megg and Hearty (and Amy and any other Americans I'm missing) did you vote today? I did, but I'm currently watching results come in and seeing that Republicans have regained control of the House....sad times (no offense to any Republicans). It was expected, but yeah...


----------



## heart tree

Allie I'm going to vote right now. It's only 7 pm here. No offense taken. I'm a tried and true liberal if you haven't figured that out already!


----------



## Megg33k

I voted via mail! I'm as liberal as it gets!


----------



## heart tree

Just got back from voting. God I can't wait until Arnold Scwartzenegger leaves office as Governer of California. What a joke! 

Sorry I wasn't around all day. My agency did a staff appreciation day today. We went to wine country and did some excellent wine tasting. It was a little annoying watching my boss abstain because of her bump. But I just ignored her and drank a good amount. Not a bad Tuesday! 

I'm going to go back and read now. Hope you all are doing ok.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Hearty! Did you have one for me?


----------



## Megg33k

Double post!


----------



## Allie84

That sounds like a great day, Hearty!

I was pretty sure you guys were liberal. :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Megg I had one for everyone! :wine:

Nato good luck tomorrow at the docs. I hope you have a positive test so you don't even have to ask for a lap and dye. I can totally relate to forgetting that there is a baby at the end of all this. It is easy to get wrapped up in the details. 

Allie I'm happy to hear both you and Alex are open to counseling. In light of all that is going on in your life I think it can be very helpful. I agree with Nato about music. I was trained in music therapy and there is a lot of evidence that it is therapeutic. So are hot tubs! 

Sugar well done on all the bd'ing. Your husband is a champ. Mine wouldn't last that many days in a row. I hope it did the trick. 

Where's yogi? Haven't heard from her in a while. 

Do we have anyone testing soon? We need to fill this disco thread with BFP's!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah it was pretty obvious to me Allie about you and Meggles. 

By the way Megg, I forgot to say how bummed I am to hear about your sex life. Do they have to take ALL of the fun out of making a baby?


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Yeah it was pretty obvious to me Allie about you and Meggles.
> 
> By the way Megg, I forgot to say how bummed I am to hear about your sex life. Do they have to take ALL of the fun out of making a baby?

I think they DO have to take all the fun out of it. I mean, I guess I COULD have sex now... but I'd need plastic sheets! :( And, ew.


----------



## heart tree

I'm with you on the ew factor. Tim and I have had a rule that during AF we take a break. Honestly I enjoy the time off usually!


----------



## Megg33k

I'd enjoy it if it hadn't already been almost a month! But, I have to say that the bleeding has unexpected slowed WAY down tonight. Maybe she's on her way out and I can get back to :sex: as usual?


----------



## Sparkly

Lovely to see the new tickers Sass and Vic :happydance: Gorgeous scan piccy too Sassy!

Nato - Don't forget I'm on clomid and progesterone cream, both raise my temps...I'm trying not to read too much into it for that reason. Omg at the piccie of your old pee place......we gutted a house once and I remember sitting on the loo upstairs and asking everyone to leave the kitchen so I could get some privacy, as there was a big hole in the floor :haha: We lived like tramps for around a year, the place was a tip, but we did make £100,000 on it so I can't really complain!

Meg - I hope you AF slows down soon for you hun, tell Kevin to bring a hammer and chisel when you next BD :rofl:

Hearty - I am testing every day atm, it's too early of course as I'm only 9dpo, and all I'm getting is BFN's......but I've started it now......I have to continue :dohh:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Totally with you on not doing it during AF. The thought makes me feel really sick. My friend calls it 'towel down' sex *shudder*

I feel marginally better this morning after crying myself to sleep. I think the due date looming (tomorrow) has just got on top of me and I'm letting other things which may not usually piss me off make me completely mental. I feel so guilty for being happy about this pregnancy because of the two others I miss so much, but then I feel guilty when I miss them too much because it's not fair on the healthy baby managing to grow inside me. Gah.


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: Hugs cesca, I didn't realise our due dates were so close together, mine is Friday :cry: and I am feeling down about it, and have shed some tears over the last few days. My bff sent me a lovely text offering loads of support :cry: i really appreciated it but it did make me howl!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Everyone else has forgotton mine unfortunately, I think my husband had forgotton too until I was crying about it last night. My next one is December 12th too which will be a struggle as that MC was more traumatic.


----------



## Sparkly

My DH hasn't forgotten, he is even refusing to work on Friday, we are planning on going out for the day. Even my DS remembered which I didn't expect, I think as it's bonfire night it lodges in the mind a bit more. Noone else has remembered though...I don't really expect them to.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That's sweet you're both off work. What are you doing for the day? I have to work, boo. But I have my midwife appointment then coffee with a friend so should take my mind off it a bit.


----------



## Razcox

We are all close with our losses then as my due date is 6th Nov, i have mixed feelings as i am happy to be pregnant again but its still so early and unsure.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi you lot,

Just got back from the drs, she was lovely, prob because by her own admission, this isn&#8217;t her field. So I took advantage and got her to book me in for every hormone test there is going after the other dr said I didn&#8217;t need them. This dr was very compliant. 

I&#8217;ve got FSH, prolactin, LH, oestradiol and B12 booked now for day 3-7. Stupid af still hasnt arrived but hopefully will have the results by end of next week

Then I have to wait 5 days for the results and go back and see the other dr who is the expert to discuss the results, then she may book me for an ultrasound first, then refer me for HSG. 

Again, the dr said there was nothing to suggest it wouldn&#8217;t happen naturally and that my cycles are still ok and I am ovulating. Lets see what these tests say. 

Am at work so cant read everyone&#8217;s posts, hope y&#8217;all are good xx


----------



## NatoPMT

I am being naughty and reading while I am supposed to be working. 

Luce, I love that story about your brother and Jerry. I think how stupid they are is sweet. My dad caught a mole when I was about 6 and put it in a shoe box and bought it in to show me, and the shoe box was demolished and the mole running round our living room in about 23 seconds. 

I had a bat in my living room once too, my mum sent me in to deal with it as I was supposed to be a biologist, but I humiliated myself by screaming and jumping on the coffee table when it moved. I can make a radio tracking device, but apparently I can&#8217;t put the tracking device on the animal without freaking out. 

Cesca, oo, yes, if he does that with the baby (not that a) the baby will scratch you or b) beg for grated cheese) then that&#8217;s a problem. Applying fair and consistent boundaries and both being consistent is what&#8217;s necessary. He might need to be seated in front of Supernanny for illustration. Not fair if 1 parent is the fun one and 1 is the disciplinarian. Your due date coming up is a license to stop the cat having scraps. It&#8217;s such a difficult time, and you should be say on a lilypad being worshipped in my opinion. It is good to keep a handle on it, but you are still grieving and you are still allowed to grieve. 

Mel, your cat does sound very fat. Your oh is a feeder. 

Hi CJ &#8211; you are right, we are living on the edge of the precipice. Any one of us could fall over the edge at any one time. We need to form a human safety net in case one of use slips over unnoticed. OooooOOOOOooo glad its not just me with a toyboy husband. I hear what you are saying though. If it helps, I have read that statistically, older women / younger men marriages are most likely to work. My husband was 22 when I met him and I was 32, and now I am nearly 40, he still feels the same. I&#8217;m sorry you feel the same though, its so much extra pressure, but if we are honest, its ourselves applying the pressure. Good luck with those results. 

Mel, ignore him he knows nothing. Young boys do have to establish their identity as male by separating from girls and saying they have cooties, but its only girls in their peers. Little boys are often much closer to their mums. Lets see who has cooties now. 

Allis, the music thing wasn&#8217;t my idea, I read it on the interweb, but lets pretend it was. I always listen to music if I need to sort my moods out. Watch out for the hot hub in the 2ww though Allie, it&#8217;s not a good idea to use it at that time. Sauna&#8217;s are ok, but hot tub time machines are not. Has your mum had any more testing since she went on the meds to establish how they are working? 

Sugar, that&#8217;s weird you mentioned the chemical brothers, I just downloaded some of their music a couple of days ago. They are making a comeback, the whole of the 90&#8217;s is. Mark my words. The cargo pants are already sneaking back into Grazia. You need a sit down after all that bding. 

I don&#8217;t know anyone who isn&#8217;t liberal. Apart from people I end up arguing with. 

Temps down, but still no af, which makes me think that FF got my ov date wrong which I suspected all along. I think I ovd on 14, and will have a 14 day LP. Like I am textbook or somert. If I get af tomorrow, that&#8217;s what I will be pretending happened. 

Woo hoo at sparkly testing already. Adda girl. I can stand here wagging my finger saying 9dpo is too early and you are a very very bad girl. I have to admit, I was testing early in the hope my due date would bring a bfp in October, and it hit me very hard when it didn&#8217;t. It&#8217;s a constant balancing act of optimism and not getting hopes up too much. If you want to post about how you are feeling, we are here for you xx

Hugs to you too Razzer x


----------



## Dazed

Yay nato. Glad someone is listening to you!


----------



## vickyd

Nato nice doc you got there...Do every test you can think of is what i did as well!

speaking of due dates...I am the only one in my family that aknowledges my past due dates! Alex is too practical and cynical to even go there, my parents cant understand why i was crying those days and my sis...well shes so far removed from baby making that she just gives me funny looks. In a way i prefer this as im pulled out of self pity and depression pretty quickly.


----------



## Megg33k

I think a lot of us are going to be suffering around the same time... My next EDD is Nov 27. I thought about putting them on the first post as "events" to remember for one another... but I don't know that we should encourage dwelling on it. Those days will be hard enough. Maybe just know that you can post to us for support those days, but perhaps its best that we don't bring it up unless you bring it up yourself? I don't know... Its a hard topic.

I did the same, Nato... Every test there is, please! Mine took up almost an entire sheet of notebook paper. :dohh:

Oh, and :sick: @ "towel down" sex! :(


----------



## vickyd

if performed in the shower "towel down sex" ainst so bad...Or is it just me?


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh @ shower sex... Neither of us are coordinated enough to not break something. Even our shower mat is sort of slick... ya know, the one that is there to keep it from being slick? LOL


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I love shower sex.

*misses sex*


----------



## Dazed

:shower:Shower sex... Thats how we roll at that time of the month! :haha:

Yes, another random post by me!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'd rather have random posts from you than no posts from you at all, Dazed! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry, I never have much to chime in on and when I do, its always well after the fact and the thread has already moved passed it.

That and I'm actually a pretty private person. I've learned in the past that no one wants to hear what I have to say, so its pretty much easier to keep my mouth shut than have my feelings hurt.

I'll try for you Megg.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! :hugs: But, I totally DO want to hear what you have to say! You've helped me so much in the last few months... I don't think you even realize how much. I don't know what I'd have done some days if you had kept your mouth shut. I have tears streaming down my face just thinking about it. My life would be worse if you hadn't reached out to me when you realized I needed it. I don't know who it is that's made you feel like this, but I'd love to kick their asses for it. You're amazing... and you should definitely speak up more. I'm so sorry you feel the way you do. You can't let people like that get you down... Shutting up is letting them win.


----------



## Dazed

Now you have me welling up. Not good since I'm at work!
I have compassion for others, just not for myself these days. I'm a care taker type. I will give the clothes off my back rather than let someone else freeze in the cold. However, I finally got some vacation time approved and am going to take some time for myself and try to quit this bad habit of smoking!


----------



## vickyd

Dazed keep posting babes, now that i know you like shower sex ill always wanna hear what you have to say!!!


----------



## Dazed

vickyd said:


> Dazed keep posting babes, now that i know you like shower sex ill always wanna hear what you have to say!!!

:haha: It may not be baby making friendly, but it sure does make for easy cleanup!


----------



## vickyd

Very true!!!! I also get hubby to help with the shaving after!!


----------



## Dazed

Oh no. Hubby is going no where near me with a razor! However I have helped him shave if you know what I mean.


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL! I love shower sex! Nice and clean too :haha:

I now have 6 dates.... after my first mc at 21 for several years I had such bad depression. But now tbh I try not to think about it. I had a due date last month. My next one is this week. Then the next one would have been an early April date, then June, Aug... but my most recent one from my loss in August - my due date would have been May 6th. Think that one will hit me hard. Its weird cause that means there are 12 dates.... the date I lost them and the date I would have been due. Of course there is also the bfp dates when all that joy is there....Too much heartache. 

I'll shut up now. I'm a bit down cause we didnt get the property we thought we would get. Some bugger bid at 1 minute to midnight last night after having all fucking week to do it! :grr:

I might try phone up for my blood results though today...even though I said I'd wait till Friday....


----------



## msarkozi

ooooooh, page 666!!!! 

we tried shower sex once and I didn't really enjoy it......not coordinated enough. And I have done it during AF a couple of times, but my periods are always very light when I am on birth control and barely anything there....so it wasn't much of a big deal.....


----------



## Dazed

We do it doggy style in the shower. Its easier and no coordination required. We usually only do it if hubby's in the mood because I don't get my jollies with shower sex unless there is a little help.


----------



## vickyd

Doggy style is the only style that counts in the shower!!!!


----------



## Dazed

If you saw my shower, its the only way you can do it!


----------



## msarkozi

good to know! never thought of doing it that way in the shower. Although it seems like that way doesn't work for me...like my ass is too big or something, that it never works out, lol!


----------



## vickyd

Mel youre killing me!!!! What does a big ass have to do with it????? HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha at all the showe sex talk! What dirty little minds and clean little bodies. Shower sex is ok with me but not on my period. I'm a Red Tent kind of girl. It is my sacred time to myself. 

Dazed, what you say counts and we want to hear it. Dirty or clean! Good for you for taking some time for yourself! I'm teaching a class to people who care for their sick relatives. The class is specifically to teach them how to take care of themselves better. It is so important. 

CJ, Gaynor and Cesca I'm sorry you have to go through your due dates this week. Lots of love to you. Like CJ, both are hard for me. The due dates and the loss dates. I have 2 loss dates coming up in a couple of months. Sometimes those hit me harder. 

Nato I'm psyched that you are getting some tests done. I'm not convinced that you aren't pregnant right now, but either way you are taking control. If you want me to send you a list of all the tests I got, I'd be happy to.

Yesterday I fell upon this excellent article in a magazine at the gym. Lately I feel like miscarriage and infertility are getting a lot more attention. I want to help the cause. Thought I'd share this with you all. It talks about the emotional effects of infertility. 
https://m.self.com/health/2010/08/breaking-the-silence-on-infertility


----------



## Dazed

A big ass is just more slapable. Embrase it Mel.
OK, that was wrong!


----------



## Sparkly

OMG shower sex....I love it, in my old house we had the shower over the bath.....so plenty of space for doggy style, unfortunately we now have a tiny single shower....so we can't get up to much in it :(.......well some stuff anyways :winkwink: we have to get out the shower these days.....and I bend over the sink :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: my big ass prevents from entering me and staying in me it seems....either that, or my hole is positioned up higher or something....so it never seems to work


----------



## Allie84

omg you guys, I'm trying to read this at work. :rofl: I have only read a few posts but think i should save it for later LMAO. Kids in the room and all.


----------



## msarkozi

it is definitely great wednesday morning chatter :rofl: where was this chatter monday morning to start off the week right?! lol!


----------



## Razcox

Melissa i have the same problem with doggy style either that or its a bit painful with DH banging against my cervix.!


----------



## msarkozi

glad I'm not the only one! And it's not that his package is too small or anything like that either.....I've had this problem with anyone I have slept with in the past...it just doesn't work.....good thing I don't seem to be having sex anymore so I don't have to worry about trying to find a comfortable position for my belly!


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm sorry in advance...


FUCK FUCK AND FUCKING FUCK FUCK! I tried to get my results and just got told the ones that came back were normal. I'm putting a complaint in now! Sod them... got so angry while typing this I rang back and demanded I speak to a GP...

So results so far...

Urine normal
CA125 cancer test... normal
cholesterol 3.6 - normal
oestrodil 92 - normal
index something... normal
fsh 4.6..
liver fine, one abnormailty but nothing to do with ferility (I've known a while about that anyway)
LH 2.8
thyroid bit high, but will retest in 6 weeks
prolactin normal
then a really weird name one I cant remember came back at 65...
Some test not back - testosterone is one

Have to ring in a few days for the rest of the bloods. God I am sooooo MAD :grr:

Why so much effort to just get these details!


----------



## CJSG1977

Doggy style all the way! Love it! :haha: But it can hurt for me sometimes too...especially around ov time. But I like that position for then cause its direct access to the cervix LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Now you have me welling up. Not good since I'm at work!
> I have compassion for others, just not for myself these days. I'm a care taker type. I will give the clothes off my back rather than let someone else freeze in the cold. However, I finally got some vacation time approved and am going to take some time for myself and try to quit this bad habit of smoking!

Didn't mean to make you cry! But, the vacation time sounds fab and quitting smoking is even better! :thumbup:



msarkozi said:


> ooooooh, page 666!!!!
> 
> we tried shower sex once and I didn't really enjoy it......not coordinated enough. And I have done it during AF a couple of times, but my periods are always very light when I am on birth control and barely anything there....so it wasn't much of a big deal.....

I'm not opposed to DTD when I'm in a very light bleed. If there's not much going on, a good romp will usually stop it for me... I've used that method more than once! lol



msarkozi said:


> :rofl: my big ass prevents from entering me and staying in me it seems....either that, or my hole is positioned up higher or something....so it never seems to work

:rofl: I still don't see how it doesn't work. Maybe it is some strange bit of anatomy, because I didn't know that doggy-style had the ability to fail. I assure you that my ass is bigger than yours, and it works for us. So, it has to be something else! :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

it honestly just doesn't work.......I don't get it either :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

So, Hearty... I sat SOBBING through that whole article!!! It broke my heart. And, honestly, I'm torn. The main woman (Lisa)... I felt for them and wanted them to get their wish so much, but at the end when she basically said she still wouldn't fight to get more recognition or funding for infertility research? :nope: I sort of wanted to hit her. For real.

It really just increases the desire I've had for a while now... I desperately want to run an foundation for infertility funding and research. I just know nothing about how to start something like that. It makes me so frustrated that there is so much silence about it. I broadcast things about my treatment on my FB... I tell everyone in my family... I'll tell people walking down the street, if I thought they'd listen. When my neighbor the other day asked when I'd had the baby, not only did I tell her I'd lost it... but I threw in that we were going for IVF in Dec. Its not a bloody fucking secret. Its not like people who get pregnant in a "traditional" way act like they've never had sex and don't know how the fuck it happened. This is ludicrous... and I truly want to do something to stop it! I have to do more research and see what it takes!


----------



## heart tree

Megg I'm glad you read it and it riled you up. That's kind of what I was hoping for. This silence is ridiculous! We need to shatter the taboo around it. I like that it is being taken more seriously. I went to the Resolve website last night and had a look around. I'm willing to fight for the cause so that it can get more research for funding and can be more accessible through insurance coverage. If you start anything you have my pledge to help in any way possible. Maybe we could organize a walk like the Komen walk for breast cancer.


----------



## Dazed

**shhhh** but I'm a non-profit accountant. I could help Megg.


----------



## heart tree

Oooh Dazed, YAY!!! We could seriously get something started.

By the way, do you want to come work out the mess at the non-profit I work at?? We could use all the help we can get. LOL!

What kind of non-profit agency do you work for?


----------



## NatoPMT

I had to close my eyes for half of those posts, that was a clutch of the pearls senario. 

I forgot to say before, the dr said this morning it was possible i was getting early positives and then losing the pregnancy, even if i didn't bleed immediately. Which is kind of good to know because it means my tubes are less likely blocked, but its a concern for the state of my eggs

Dazed, you gotta pipe up girl!! I have something similar, for eg i am a bit scared of girls after being badly let down over the years by many female friends. Think you can trust us to be good to ya. The smoking thing, read every page on this website about 30 times:

https://whyquit.com/

on that website, it tells you to enjoy withdrawal because each symptom and craving you get past, takes you a step closer to freedom from smoking and closer to an anxiety-free life without cigs. That really helped me. 

CJ, bah at missing the bid. *******os. Can you tell what i wrote there. Sorry for being a thicko, but why are you mad? What was your thyroid reading if you dont mind telling us? Your fsh looks good though. Thats a scary one. 

Mel, i noticed 666 and was mad we didnt get it on halloween. Spoilsports

Hearty, thanks for the link, i haven't read it yet cos i am sick of bursting into tears as i have had an emotional few days. Will steel myself then read. My temp has gone down so I'm expecting af tomorrow, if I am pregnant, its hiding itself very damned well. 

Just got to meggs post, i KNEW that article would make me cry if i read it. 

Re; the silence though, not sure (having not read the article) if this is the right context, but after my mc, i actually told my friends that i was making a point of telling everyone what had happened. And i told them all about the labour i went through, the process, the scan without a heartbeat etc. I remember being really shocked at what was happening to me and how the shock almost helped because the physical nature of the event itself overrode the emotional fallout. But of course that then becomes the focus after the mc, and how long it lasts. I decided to tell everyone because if you ever hear about mc, you just get told in passing, and the extreme nature of what has happened is ignored almost


----------



## Duffy

I caught another freaking cold are you kidding me? I'm praying my daughter does not get this ): 

Still waiting to O my machine not showing it yet blah.


----------



## sugarlove

Girls you rude things talking about sex positions!

FYI we do it doggy most of the time. Apologies for tmi, but it seems to be the only position that's deep enough for hubby to you know what! :haha:

Haven't read the article yet as I'm reclining in a lovely bath with my iPhone at my parents hiding from the mouse. My Mum is making me steak and kidney casserole with mash, veg and homemade Yorkshire pud. I could well get used to this :happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

hmm yorkshire puddings

i made some on monday which came out looking like scotch pancakes. i do not know what i am doing wrong


----------



## sugarlove

You're going wrong by not buying Aunt Bessies :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Doggie style is my favorite!


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Girls you rude things talking about sex positions!
> 
> FYI we do it doggy most of the time. Apologies for tmi, but it seems to be the only position that's deep enough for hubby to you know what! :haha:
> 
> Haven't read the article yet as I'm reclining in a lovely bath with my iPhone at my parents hiding from the mouse. My Mum is making me steak and kidney casserole with mash, veg and homemade Yorkshire pud. I could well get used to this :happydance:

Kidney? Like, the organ? :sick:



heart tree said:


> Megg I'm glad you read it and it riled you up. That's kind of what I was hoping for. This silence is ridiculous! We need to shatter the taboo around it. I like that it is being taken more seriously. I went to the Resolve website last night and had a look around. I'm willing to fight for the cause so that it can get more research for funding and can be more accessible through insurance coverage. If you start anything you have my pledge to help in any way possible. Maybe we could organize a walk like the Komen walk for breast cancer.

Susan G. Komen is based in Peoria! :winkwink: I know more about them than most people ever care to! LOL I think that would be amazing!



NatoPMT said:


> I had to close my eyes for half of those posts, that was a clutch of the pearls senario.
> 
> I forgot to say before, the dr said this morning it was possible i was getting early positives and then losing the pregnancy, even if i didn't bleed immediately. Which is kind of good to know because it means my tubes are less likely blocked, but its a concern for the state of my eggs
> 
> Dazed, you gotta pipe up girl!! I have something similar, for eg i am a bit scared of girls after being badly let down over the years by many female friends. Think you can trust us to be good to ya. The smoking thing, read every page on this website about 30 times:
> 
> https://whyquit.com/
> 
> on that website, it tells you to enjoy withdrawal because each symptom and craving you get past, takes you a step closer to freedom from smoking and closer to an anxiety-free life without cigs. That really helped me.
> 
> CJ, bah at missing the bid. *******os. Can you tell what i wrote there. Sorry for being a thicko, but why are you mad? What was your thyroid reading if you dont mind telling us? Your fsh looks good though. Thats a scary one.
> 
> Mel, i noticed 666 and was mad we didnt get it on halloween. Spoilsports
> 
> Hearty, thanks for the link, i haven't read it yet cos i am sick of bursting into tears as i have had an emotional few days. Will steel myself then read. My temp has gone down so I'm expecting af tomorrow, if I am pregnant, its hiding itself very damned well.
> 
> Just got to meggs post, i KNEW that article would make me cry if i read it.
> 
> Re; the silence though, not sure (having not read the article) if this is the right context, but after my mc, i actually told my friends that i was making a point of telling everyone what had happened. And i told them all about the labour i went through, the process, the scan without a heartbeat etc. I remember being really shocked at what was happening to me and how the shock almost helped because the physical nature of the event itself overrode the emotional fallout. But of course that then becomes the focus after the mc, and how long it lasts. I decided to tell everyone because if you ever hear about mc, you just get told in passing, and the extreme nature of what has happened is ignored almost

Exactly! People SHOULD know! I don't think people should be allowed to be ignorant of the plight of their fellow man (or woman). They should be forced to know the way that some of us suffer. There's a long history of people ignoring the plight of others... They think it will go away if they ignore it for long enough. Well, not this time, dammit! Its hard to suffer alone... and its angering that people are willing to do it because they're ashamed. 



Dazed said:


> **shhhh** but I'm a non-profit accountant. I could help Megg.

OMG! You've got to be joking! Really? That's amazing! Is there anything you can tell me? Because I'm 100% serious about trying to get something started! Its time someone did... 

I even have a name idea... There was talk about how we hide in the shadows and whatnot, trying to remain anonymous and unseen. I like the sound of "Step Into The Sunlight" aka S.I.T.S. We don't want to be in the spotlight with all attention directed at us... but we do want to be seen like everyone else. Sunlight usually equates to warmth and happiness... I like the feel of it... What do we think?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL girls, you lot crack me up!!

Yummy, I really want some yorkshire puds!

I'm all for shower sex, shame I married such a prude, the bedroom is the only place that see's any action in this house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

LOVE it Megg!!! A beautiful name for a non-profit!

Nato, the article did not make me cry, it inspired me to know that there are people fighting for the cause. This article is specifically talking about women who have never been pregnant and have to turn to IVF and such in hopes of getting pregnant. However, I feel like it applies to anyone who hasn't been able to carry a baby to term. They discuss the emotional impact it can have on women which is really important. But most importantly, it highlighted how secret this journey still is for many women. They compared it to breast cancer in they 1970's. Now it is talked about all the time, but back then it was taboo. Time to step out into the sunlight and talk about this. I know I do as much as possible, but I want to inspire more women to feel comfortable doing so. This is NOTHING to be ashamed about.


----------



## heart tree

I don't know what Yorkshire pudding is. Tell me more...

Sass, your scan is gorgeous!


----------



## Dazed

I am the senior accountant for the local medical school's foundation. I help to oversee what gets paid, prepare the budget, the financial statements, journal entries ect, ect.

I think the first thing you would have to do is get incorporated and get your 501(c)(3) status (assuming that your donors want to write this stuff off on their taxes).


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty, there is no one photo that can explain the yorkshire pudding, you need a page pf photos:

https://www.google.co.uk/images?cli...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1267&bih=628

drool. actual drool.


----------



## NatoPMT

yeay at the scan photo sassers!! thats incredible

woooow, just look at whats inside of you.


----------



## heart tree

They look yummy! Are they sweet or savory?

Dazed, that is so great what you do! You will be a valuable resource.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

They are savory and sooooooooooooooo yummy! I really want roast beef dinner with all the trimmings now!

Hehe I know, seem's weird that a lil baby is in my belly, the most surreal feeling in the world! xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I love the sound of the name Megg! And very true, we should not be hidden in the shadows like we shame society! I for one am very tired of going through this alone. Dont know what I would do without you guys!! 

I went mental at my surgery because they wouldnt tell me what tests had been done or what the results were...just said normal. Which clearly a borderline thyroid result is not fucking normal! He didnt tell me the figure for that one Nato. Just told me it was a bit high and to retest in 6 weeks. I told them that I have had 5 miscarriages since being a patient at their surgery and that I believe them to have zero duty of care to me as a patient. One GP went...oh well, you are having a miscarriage. The last one he just told me to not worry and I wouldnt miscarry...even though I thought I would...and I did. I just thought their entire response to my wanting to know the results was uncaring. I told the woman if they hadnt have withdrawn me from fertility treatment 18 months ago I would probably have my baby by now... instead of another miscarriage. I am going to pursue a complaint. God why is this bothering me so much today. I feel so down and angry! Maybe I should come back tomorrow when I am in a better mood.


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I can't believe you don't know what yorkshire pudding is! it's very yummy! 

we had a roast the other day, but I never think of making yorkshire puddings with it...I always seem to forget about them.


----------



## NatoPMT

CJSG1977 said:


> I love the sound of the name Megg! And very true, we should not be hidden in the shadows like we shame society! I for one am very tired of going through this alone. Dont know what I would do without you guys!!
> 
> I went mental at my surgery because they wouldnt tell me what tests had been done or what the results were...just said normal. Which clearly a borderline thyroid result is not fucking normal! He didnt tell me the figure for that one Nato. Just told me it was a bit high and to retest in 6 weeks. I told them that I have had 5 miscarriages since being a patient at their surgery and that I believe them to have zero duty of care to me as a patient. One GP went...oh well, you are having a miscarriage. The last one he just told me to not worry and I wouldnt miscarry...even though I thought I would...and I did. I just thought their entire response to my wanting to know the results was uncaring. I told the woman if they hadnt have withdrawn me from fertility treatment 18 months ago I would probably have my baby by now... instead of another miscarriage. I am going to pursue a complaint. God why is this bothering me so much today. I feel so down and angry! Maybe I should come back tomorrow when I am in a better mood.

yes, i dont blame you. I see what you mean. I was reading about thyroid today cos i got my TSH back at 1.9, and the 'normal' range is up tp 5.5, but from wat i read, anything over 1.9 can indicate autoimmune something - so thats well within the normal range but demonstrates how unreliable and wide the ranges are

you have a right to access your medical records - legally.

hearty - yorkshire puddings are the BEST with gravy.


----------



## NatoPMT

msarkozi said:


> .I always seem to forget about them.

how can you ever, ever forget about yorkshire puddings. i actually only make roasts as an excuse to have them. 

and im vegetarian.


----------



## msarkozi

:haha: that is funny Nato.....I just seem to think of quick and easy things to make, especially during the week....on weekends I will make something that takes more time since I don't work then......I actually only started liking roasts as well. I used to find them too dry for me to eat, but if they are done in the slow cooker, then they are perfect!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG roast are the best dinner ever!

I have 4 yorkshires on my dinner.xx


----------



## Dazed

Mmmm. Even I know what yourkshire pudding is. My mom makes it whenever we have prime rib. 
**I'm drooling now**


----------



## NatoPMT

why can mums make them properly and i cant. 

Maybe i will get pregnant when i stop making yorkshire puddings that look like scotch pancakes.


----------



## Allie84

CJ, did they test you for thyroid antibodies? That's something that I was just tested for (at my insistence) as my thyroid was 3.1 on a scale up to 5.5. A bit high for my liking, but I won't get he anitbody results until my appt Friday. But, apparently on the higher end of normal TSH, if you have thyroid antibodies it can affect fertility and mc. Good luck and I hope your GP gives you a more detailed response!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I hate yorkshire puddings, which is weird as I love pancakes and it's exactly the same ingredients.

However, I go for a roast dinner every sunday at my husband's parents and I can't do without it now.


----------



## vickyd

Cesca phew you hate yorkshire pudding too! I thought i would be stoned for saying that here lol! I just think they are soooo bland unless you drown them in gravy!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Cesa, no way you can't hate yorkshires that's not even possible! I thought everyone LOVED them!xxx

Can't wait for Xmas dinner this year, although having major sulks I can't have prawn cocktail for starter as its my fave!xxx

what does everyone else have for starter??


----------



## NatoPMT

On the 'whats normal' range, i asked my dr today what my FSH should be and she said 'it has to be read in context', a higher value might not be an issue (to me, the context of not getting pregnant means high fsh would be an issue)

having 'borderline' thyroid and recurrent mc is placing context on that reading - i agree CJ, they should be looking at the borderline reading - espec if that reading is the wider 'borderline' ie 5 or above. If they are using 2 or above as borderline then i can see the value in waiting until retest

they should tell you your results. 

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/1309.aspx?categoryid=68&subcategoryid=160


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Vicky, I must admit they don't taste the same unless they have loadsa gravy on them!xx


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> I am the senior accountant for the local medical school's foundation. I help to oversee what gets paid, prepare the budget, the financial statements, journal entries ect, ect.
> 
> I think the first thing you would have to do is get incorporated and get your 501(c)(3) status (assuming that your donors want to write this stuff off on their taxes).

You do good work, hun! :thumbup: I'll look in to that. Thanks! :hugs:



CJSG1977 said:


> I love the sound of the name Megg! And very true, we should not be hidden in the shadows like we shame society! I for one am very tired of going through this alone. Dont know what I would do without you guys!!
> 
> I went mental at my surgery because they wouldnt tell me what tests had been done or what the results were...just said normal. Which clearly a borderline thyroid result is not fucking normal! He didnt tell me the figure for that one Nato. Just told me it was a bit high and to retest in 6 weeks. I told them that I have had 5 miscarriages since being a patient at their surgery and that I believe them to have zero duty of care to me as a patient. One GP went...oh well, you are having a miscarriage. The last one he just told me to not worry and I wouldnt miscarry...even though I thought I would...and I did. I just thought their entire response to my wanting to know the results was uncaring. I told the woman if they hadnt have withdrawn me from fertility treatment 18 months ago I would probably have my baby by now... instead of another miscarriage. I am going to pursue a complaint. God why is this bothering me so much today. I feel so down and angry! Maybe I should come back tomorrow when I am in a better mood.

You have every right to be angry and upset... Its unfair when the health care system fails us! :hugs:



msarkozi said:


> Hearty - I can't believe you don't know what yorkshire pudding is! it's very yummy!
> 
> we had a roast the other day, but I never think of making yorkshire puddings with it...I always seem to forget about them.

I don't really know what it is either! :(


----------



## Dazed

Megg, this isn't exactly the acticle you want to read, but it does prove that they are aware that something needs to be done in Copenhagen.
https://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20101029/hl_nm/us_therapy_miscarriage


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> I just think they are soooo bland unless you drown them in gravy!

thats half the fun. but some people can make proper good ones, like my BIL's sister. They arent your average 

i just like anything that will make my arse big, quite frankly


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm with you there Nato, why does all the naughty foods taste so much better.xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

i just ate a Lindt chocolate bunny. A medium sized one - i had to force the last bit

and its not even easter


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sassy_TTC said:


> what does everyone else have for starter??

My family doesn't do starters for Christmas Day! I didn't even know other people did until I went to my husband's family for christmas a couple of years ago!

Although we do fill up on pigs in blankets so that may work as a starter.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, I can't believe you don't know what they are either......:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

My TSH was over 2 but under 3 both times its been checked, and everyone seems okay with it. They did have me start taking supplements to help balance it a little better. That being said, I took them for several months, and it didn't seem to do much good according to my blood tests again. So, I don't know what to make of it. My FS isn't concerned about it, so I suppose I don't need to pay it too much mind? I dunno... He said all my blood work looked really good. :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG I love Lindt chocolate it's my all time fave, I have a Kitkat Chunky, Galaxy Ripple, Mint Aero and massive Dairy milk crunchie, yummy I think I can face all of that even though I didn't eat my dinner, lol!xxxxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

oh Nato....you are making me drool!! Lindt chocolate balls are my favorite melt in your mouth chocolate, and now I want some!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

prgirl_cesca said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> what does everyone else have for starter??
> 
> My family doesn't do starters for Christmas Day! I didn't even know other people did until I went to my husband's family for christmas a couple of years ago!
> 
> Although we do fill up on pigs in blankets so that may work as a starter.Click to expand...

Really? Maybe just greedy people have starters!! We have pigs in blankets with our dinner, and before our real starter we have cheese wrapped in bacon! No one can move after dinner as we eat sooooooooo much! :haha:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh my god I want chocolate so bad. It's all I think about at the moment. You are torturing me nato.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

msarkozi said:


> oh Nato....you are making me drool!! Lindt chocolate balls are my favorite melt in your mouth chocolate, and now I want some!!!

I like the white chocolate one, sooo delicious!x


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg, this isn't exactly the acticle you want to read, but it does prove that they are aware that something needs to be done in Copenhagen.
> https://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20101029/hl_nm/us_therapy_miscarriage

That wasn't so bad. The only blood thinner I'm using is baby aspirin, and they want me on it at least while I'm on BCP, because BCP come with a higher risk of blood clots. I don't know if they have me keep taking them after the BCP is done or not. :shrug: I'm just glad they're looking further into things!


----------



## NatoPMT

pmsl at Sassy listing all her favorite chocolate

Mel, do you mean the truffle balls? i am going to tell you a secret. I bought 250 of them for my wedding, to put on the tables. 

And i didnt put them out on the tables - i ate them all. 

Here are the remains of the late Mr Bunny
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sassy_TTC said:


> Really? Maybe just greedy people have starters!! We have pigs in blankets with our dinner, and before our real starter we have cheese wrapped in bacon! No one can move after dinner as we eat sooooooooo much! :haha:

:haha: I'm working christmas day this year but my manager said the chef has to feed all of those who are working. We've got a gorgeous Christmas menu this year and I think I'm going to have Beef Wellington and Hot Chocolate Fondant! Plus there's a bucks fizz sorbet which sounds yummy!


----------



## NatoPMT

ps, that photo was for cesca

im gonna see evil Cesca soon, aren't i.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

You bitch. That poor bunny, with nothing but his bell left over *cries*


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: that is awesome!!! that sounds like something I would totally do
 



Attached Files:







lindor_lindt_truffles.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sassy_TTC

HAHA Nato that is the funniest thing ever, you greedy moo! What did you put on the tables instead??

We had a full on candy station buffet at our wedding, bowls and jars full of sweets, the adults actually ate more than the kids and there was hardly any left over which I wasn't happy about!!

RIP Lil Bunny.xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Im the ruthless bunny eater. 

i might eat the bell in a minute too.


----------



## Megg33k

What kind of incorporation do I need?

I'll be the first to admit that I don't understand this page: https://www.getincnow.com/


----------



## Sassy_TTC

prgirl_cesca said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Really? Maybe just greedy people have starters!! We have pigs in blankets with our dinner, and before our real starter we have cheese wrapped in bacon! No one can move after dinner as we eat sooooooooo much! :haha:
> 
> :haha: I'm working christmas day this year but my manager said the chef has to feed all of those who are working. We've got a gorgeous Christmas menu this year and I think I'm going to have Beef Wellington and Hot Chocolate Fondant! Plus there's a bucks fizz sorbet which sounds yummy!Click to expand...

Working on Xmas Day, that should be illegal! Although I'm sure there will be a fantastic atmosphere, buzz fizz sorbet sounds AMAZING.xx


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> pmsl at Sassy listing all her favorite chocolate
> 
> Mel, do you mean the truffle balls? i am going to tell you a secret. I bought 250 of them for my wedding, to put on the tables.
> 
> And i didnt put them out on the tables - i ate them all.
> 
> Here are the remains of the late Mr Bunny

That's hilarious! And exactly what I would have done LOL. I looooove chocolate. It's my favorite thing ever! 

Lovin' the Lindt Bunny pic. Hollow chocolate is somehow even more amazing.

My favorite chocolate is Cadbury's Caramel, and Galaxy....I am in love with both. We actually drive to Canada to go to duty free to buy the British chocolate we love....however, they don't have Galaxy so I've been missing it daily for nearly a year now. *tear*


----------



## prgirl_cesca

We had a candy buffet too! 

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/wedding/42.jpg

We had tons left over, including shit loads of Alphabet sweets which are amazing.


----------



## Allie84

Megg, are you really looking at starting a nonprofit for infertility? I love the name, btw.


----------



## Allie84

Cesca that is so cute! Between you and Nato and Mel posting pics, I am drooling at my desk, and there is no chocolate anywhere in sight. I'm going to go straight to the store after work!


----------



## Megg33k

That candy buffet is awesome! :) Love the sign!



Allie84 said:


> Megg, are you really looking at starting a nonprofit for infertility? I love the name, btw.

Yes, ma'am! I think it would be a good thing to do with my life. This has become such an overwhelming part of how I live, and I've been so touched by others suffering with infertility... I've wanted to do this for a while. Looks like its only $125 to incorporate... That's not so bad. I really, really want to do this now... It seems feasible... and there are tons of women that I'm in contact with through this site that would probably be more than happy to help spread the organizations focus a lot wider than I could do on my own! I'm dead serious about doing this. The time is now!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I could always send you have a years supply of Galaxy Allie, no one should have to go without it :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

i didnt have anything to put on the tables instead, apart from minature rose plants that werent edible, otherwise id have eaten them too 

i did, however, have a glitter disco ball at my wedding
 



Attached Files:







n648078300_874163_8186.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Must dig out some pics of ours, wedding feels like a million years ago now! xx


----------



## NatoPMT

LOVE the sweetie buffet. Why didnt i think of that


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Anyone that came to our wedding would have known how much we LOVE food, we had all the usual stuff in the day, canapes, 3 course meal, theh evening buffet with full seafood buffet aswell, candy buffet, chocolate fountain THEN around 12pm a fish and chip van pulled up outside our venue and every one had chips with fish, sausage, savoloy etc! AMAZING!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Wow I have just caught up on everything dont think I've retained it all but here goes:

you girls crack me up you have filthy minds I love it :haha: doggy style doesnt work for me so we never do it that way but shower sex can be good although have to say since we've been trying to get pregnant its always in bed in the same position man I miss the days of sex on the stairs/living room floor :haha: man I miss sex but I have finally stopped bleeding :happydance: so I should be back in the saddle soon so to speak :haha:

Hearty havnt read the article yet but will tonight but as far as breaking the silence I'm very open with people about my miscarriages in fact I have told two people today at the school I was teaching at and both of them have suffered miscarriages it just goes to show how many people have sufferered through it and so many people dont talk about it, I find it easier to talk about it than not. I hate that it is such a taboo subject I would love for it to be more open same with infertility and megg I've been wishing I could set up some kind of support centre where women and maybe men (I think it would of been good for my hubby to be able to talk about it with other men who have been through the same things) could meet others that had been through the same experience if I hadn't found you girls I wouldnt of been able to cope and there are a lot of women who dont have any support or know where to look or find it.

Yum to yorkshire puddings I want one now may do giant yorkshires, sausages and gravy for tea tomorrow. 

Nato follow delias reciepe and you cant go wrong or James Martins I have both if you need them.

Oh my god I love Lindt chocolate balls steve bought me a big box when I came out of hospital wish I had some now.

CJ sorry the dr's are being such a nightmare hope you get somewhere with them.

Nato I'm pleased your dr is being supportive.

Ahhh I cant remember what else I read so sorry if I've missed anyone :hugs:

AFM: Well I've been teaching all day it was good to be out and focus on something else but I am shattered now. Had a bit of good luck well steve did we had a parcel waiting at the post office for him he had no idea what it was he hadnt ordered anything so was convinced it was bad news that maybe he got a ticket for speeding or a court summons as we were behind on your council tax or something (which we're not I'm pleased to say) so went to get it and it was an IPAD which he had won he entered the compition when we were in London after buying a paper which he only bought to get a free bottle of water. Never won anything before so that was nice to have something positive in the post.

Right need advice I've got a dr's appointment tomorrow really just to have a chat with her about lossing the baby and the blood tests on 1st Dec that and I'm still getting some lower abdominal pain even though the bleeding has stopped. Can I ask her to run any tests as well as the ones we're having done on the 1st Dec and if I can what should I ask for as have no idea.

:hugs: to all


----------



## NatoPMT

i was just trying to find a better disco ball photo from my wedding, and i found a ton of photos from the wedding i didnt know i had. 

i heart this one of me and my niece
 



Attached Files:







05502725.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LucyJ

when I was typing my post I missed another two pages love the pictures.

Megg I think that is an amazing idea a friend of my mums son and dil are going through hell at the moment due fertility issues I think they are on the last round of IVF and if it doesnt work then they wont be able to afford to do it again they both have various problems which has made it diffciult for them its so sad :cry:

Love the candy stations and buffets.

Sassy we had a lot of food at our wedding as well. Oh and we used to have prawn cocktails starter at christmas but recently we've been have smoked salmon on a bed of lettuce apart from my niece and steve who had melon balls.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato that pic is beautiful!!


----------



## Megg33k

Love the pic, Nato! That's gorgeous!

Thanks, Luce! :hugs: Uhm.. I have a list of tests that I had run. :shrug:

CBC - including ESR
Iron, Ferritin, B12, B6
Vitamin D
TSH
FSH, LH, E2 (on CD3)
Progesteron (7dpo)
lgE, lgA
Antinuclear antibodies
Cardiolipin antibodies
Prolactin
T3, T4
Total Testosterone
Free Testosterone
DHEAS
Androstenedione
Factor V Leiden
MTHFR


----------



## NatoPMT

shame we're standing on a drain Luce. 

ahem.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg, what was your fsh if you dont mind me asking. In fact, id like to know everyones fsh whos had it tested please thank you

Luce, i tried delias and they came out like a shiny UFO type discs. Wtf??

ooo free stuff!! well done

I dont know what you should ask, but i have read others have requested a scan to see if their lining thickness is ok post ERPC


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Nato that pic is so lovely. I love kiddy pics.x


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg, what was your fsh if you dont mind me asking. In fact, id like to know everyones fsh whos had it tested please thank you
> 
> Luce, i tried delias and they came out like a shiny UFO type discs. Wtf??
> 
> ooo free stuff!! well done
> 
> I dont know what you should ask, but i have read others have requested a scan to see if their lining thickness is ok post ERPC

I definitely don't mind. Mine was test twice. The first time it was 3.4 and the second time it was 2.9.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Gorgeous pic nato.

This is us and my husband's niece:

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/wedding/RF_102.jpg

Our wedding we had a big BBQ with burgers, chicken & prawn kebabs, fish, salad and new potatoes etc and then a gorgeous choccie pudding which I wish I could have eaten had I not have been so nervous. Then bacon sarnies and sweets in the evening. Awesome. I loved my wedding, I'm still so sad it's over!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahhh. And look at your shiny, excited eyes

Shes your niece too - my niece calls my husband Aunty John and thinks its hilarious. 

Wow megg, your fsh are figures to behold. Im admiring them from afar


----------



## NatoPMT

your hair is proper glam too, cesca


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Love that pic Cesca, your dress look stunning and WOW what a pair of jugs you have, lucky thing.xxx

Me too I was so depressed after our wedding and honeymoon.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> ahhh. And look at your shiny, excited eyes
> 
> Shes your niece too - my niece calls my husband Aunty John and thinks its hilarious.
> 
> Wow megg, your fsh are figures to behold. Im admiring them from afar

I was in tears thinking they'd turn out to be terrible. Imagine my surprise and relief when I saw them! I gasped! LOL The 2nd time I was shocked that they were even lower. :shrug: I guess I have to consider that a good sign. That's why my FS seems to think my eggs are great, but my hormones that develop them are rubbish. So, I've been wasting Grade A eggs by having crap hormone levels so they only develop into crap eggs, if that makes sense? Like, they have potential that my body isn't allowing them to meet!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah I always forget to call her my niece too! Weird as I've known her since she was 9 months old and now she's nearly 10!

I miss my long hair. I had it cut to a short bob weeks after the wedding and although I needed the change I miss my long locks so much. It's getting there though, at that horrible stage at the moment though.

Yeah sass, my jugs look big in that dress, odd as I thought they looked small and one of my mates on the day went "fucking hell ces, I thought you told me the dress wasn't booby!". I hope they're not going to get much bigger in pregnancy, I think i'll fall over.


----------



## Megg33k

God, Cesca... That's gorgeous!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg - that's so weird about the hormones. I must admit I know nothing about figures and stuff when it comes to this stuff, but it's weird the egg quality is so high but they're not developing enough. Is this something they can help do you think?


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Megg - that's so weird about the hormones. I must admit I know nothing about figures and stuff when it comes to this stuff, but it's weird the egg quality is so high but they're not developing enough. Is this something they can help do you think?

IVF? LOL He just doesn't think they're maturing properly because my hormone levels aren't quite up to snuff. The injectables will make certain that isn't actually an issue. No worries. :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

HA!!! See I just think of IVF as just making sure the egg and sperm meet! How little I know!


----------



## sugarlove

Mmmm I loved my yorkshire puds smothered in beef gravy! I now need some Lindt choccy as dessert!

Loving the pics Nato and Cesca, you are both gorgeous. Nato, your hair is all long and silky looking!

Here's a pic of me from my wedding 4.5 yrs ago. I've put on 3 stone since then :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







wedding pic.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## msarkozi

love all the wedding pictures!


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls!

I'm just home from work noshing on a chocolate orange after our convo. Blasting music (Taylor Swift, I'm terribly mainstream these days) as per Nato therapy. 


Nato, Cesca, and Sugar, beautiful wedding pics! You all looked gorgeous and had amazing dresses. I'm off to find a pic.

I'm really happy right now as I got a positive OPK, and not the kind where you wonder if it's positive. :happydance: CD22, that's early for me!! Thank you, soy. :dance:

Nato, my FSH is 3.7. I don't know what that means but I guess it's good as it's close to Megg's.


----------



## Dazed

Megg, the foundation I work for is a corporation. With that we had to file our articles of incorporation, bylaws, create a mission statement, get a tax ID, file with the state...blah blah blah. A layer would be better for you to help set up. The one I work for was set up in 1973 or so.


----------



## Allie84

https://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i201/starlalorien/wedding1.jpg

I'm not on the right computer for wedding photos so this is the only one I have. My wedding was properly ghetto. My dress was £20 from Debenhams (one 80% clearance or something...it was the only one there and happened to be my size...happy days)! We were going to have a 'real' wedding when we were older but still haven't done it. My fringe wasn't really yellow, that's just bad scanner quality.


----------



## Duffy

I love the wedding pictures beautiful  and the candy favors yummy!


----------



## LucyJ

I love all the wedding pictures had to add some of my beautiful nieces (only one of chloe she was a bit camara shy anya not so much shes the one on her own and in the pic with us although you would never know it but they caused bloody murder the morning of the wedding getting into their dresses one held her breathe and the other just screamed, me being the loving auntie I am forced them into their dresses literally then they didnt want to take them of :dohh: ) ok I got a bit carried away with pics but had to include one of us cutting the cake which mum made for us each layer is different and she hand made all the roses and stuck them on as well as doing piping on to it which you cant really see bless her she did so much she did all the flowers for the church as well. I loved our wedding it was amazing even if I do say so myself:
 



Attached Files:







our wedding! 075.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 12









our wedding! 081.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 12









wedding 046.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 8









n1095251450_30100773_879.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Allie84

Aww Lucy those are beautiful! I love Steve's jacket and love LOVE your dress!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks allie I wont tell you how many shops I went into or how many dresses I tried on!! My mum and I made a real weekend of it shopping for my dress I think after two sons being married she was so exictied to help plan my wedding in the end it came down to a choice between 2 dresses, it was the one it just felt right that and my mum burst into tears which I figured was a good thing.



> Thanks, Luce! Uhm.. I have a list of tests that I had run.
> 
> CBC - including ESR
> Iron, Ferritin, B12, B6
> Vitamin D
> TSH
> FSH, LH, E2 (on CD3)
> Progesteron (7dpo)
> lgE, lgA
> Antinuclear antibodies
> Cardiolipin antibodies
> Prolactin
> T3, T4
> Total Testosterone
> Free Testosterone
> DHEAS
> Androstenedione
> Factor V Leiden
> MTHFR

Thanks megg I'll be honest I dont even know what half of those are, will speak to dr about it and take this list with me.

:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Allie and Lucy you look gorg too. 
Did you get a peak on Cbfm today allie?


----------



## sugarlove

Allie and Lucy you look gorg too. 
Did you get a peak on Cbfm today allie?


----------



## sugarlove

Ps I want to plan my wedding again. It would give me something else to obsess about other than babies!


----------



## LucyJ

How long have you been married? You could renew your wedding vows? 

I suggested to steve we should do us but he said we had to be married for a bit longer than 2 years before we could :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

that should be do ours opps my typing was a bit off.


----------



## heart tree

Im a vegetarian! Ive never eaten a roast in my life! With my step-father being from Spain, I grew up more on a Mediterranean diet than anything else. We never had things like Yorkshire pudding. But Id be willing to try to make them if they are that good. But I really dont eat gravy either since it is made from and animal. I do love a good pancake though!

CJ, you dont always need to be in a good mood to post here. Youve been treated like crap by the medical community. I think a complaint is definitely in order! You should definitely get your specific results. They are yours, not your doctors!

Nato, you know that rabbits are the symbol of fertility right? Maybe if you eat enough of those chocolate bunnies youll be popping out little baby bunnies like crazy!

I HEART chocolate. Im a dark chocolate girl myself. The darker the better. MMMM I want a candy buffet like Cesca and Sassys weddings right now. Mmmm, candy buffet. 

Lucy, I also want an iPad. How fun for you! I will look at my list of tests and post them in the next post for you. Have you had anything done yet or will these be your first tests?

What gorgeous wedding pics all of you! Cesca with her long hair and big boobs, Nato on a drain with a cutie niece, Sugar looking like royalty in front of the fanciest car Ive ever seen, Allie with her gorgeous ghetto dress, and Lucy showing us how happy a good outfit can make any girl feel once she stops screaming enough to put it on! Yay for the disco beauties!!!

Allie, woot woot for your positive OPK! Any pics of it? Did you get a peak on CBFM yet??? Allies going to ovulate. Allies going to ovulate. 

Duffy, I hope that cold goes away quickly. I think colds are worse than the flu. They linger longer. 

Ok, so my numbers arent as stellar as Megg and Allies. I guess that is a function of my age. Sigh. My FSH was 5. Ive only gotten the test once. I wonder if mine could go down like Meggs too?? I know it is still in the range of normal though. I had my follicle count and that was pretty high for my age so I feel ok with my reserve. My doctor told me Im above average for 36. I was just reading about the Clomid challenge test, Nato. That seems to be a better indicator of ovarian reserve than the FSH number. 

Also, my girlfriend who just had the mc and then got pregnant by our doctor again recently told me that while doing IUI, they made her take Clomid or Letrozole. She begged the doctor not to have to take Clomid because she hated the side effects. She ovulates on CD14 like you Nato and she didnt think she needed it. The doctor told her she had to take something as it could help produce better quality eggs even if she was ovulating normally. She switched to letrozole this cycle and is preggers. Of course with the help of IUI, but I wonder if the Clomid/letrozole had anything to do with it. Before she did IUI and these drugs, she wasnt able to get pregnant on her own. She was trying for a full year. Just sayin. Maybe some letrozole might be worth asking about?

Oh yeah, and my TSH was 1.53.


----------



## heart tree

Ok Luce and anyone else, here's a post of mine that I copied and pasted from a while back. This is everything I've had to date:

- Karyotyping for me and my husband
- Sperm analysis for my husband (though my FS said if I'm getting pregnant, the sperm is not the issue.
- FSH (follicle stimulating hormone)
- TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone)
- Estradoil
- Progesterone
- CBC (complete blood count) without differential
- Insulin
- Glucose fasting
- Prolactin
- Antithrombin III Activity
- Factor V Leiden
- Cardiolipin Antibody
- Lupus Anticoagulant
- MTHFR Gene Analysis
- Homocysteine, plasma
- Protein C Activity
- Protein S Total
- ALT (ALANINE AMINOTRANSFERASE), SERUM
- AST (ASPARTATE AMINOTRANSFERASE), SERUM
- CREATININE, SERUM, WITH GLOMERULAR FILTRATION RATE
- TPO (THYROPEROXIDASE ANTIBODY)

I've also had a hysteroscopy where they inserted a catheter into the uterine cavity and then filled it with saline. Then they put a tiny camera in there to get a clear look at the uterine cavity to look for polyps or fibroids.

I had the HSG as well where they fill the uterus with dye and take an x-ray to look for blocked tubes and uterine shape.

My FS said the big things to look at are:

1. The anatomy of the uterus (the shape)
2. Clotting disorders (tested by blood tests like MTHFR, Factor V Leiden, Homocysteine and Antithrombin Activity)
3. Hormonal - due to age, diabetes or thyroid issues. Definitely get your thyroid tested.
4. Genetics - karyotype test can tell you if there are genetic issues


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks hearty I've not had much done before they checked to see if I was ovulating (which I have been) the test they do on day 21 and had full blood count done I know my B12 is an issue as I have pernious anemia but I have regualar B12 injections so that is controlled my numbers are good and high. Steve has his sperm checked. We havnt had anything else done. Guess I dont know what they will test on the 1st Dec so want to check everything has been done. I've had an u/s to check all was ok is that enough to check shape and if my tubes are alright? Sorry I'm being a bit dense.


----------



## heart tree

You aren't being dense! None of us know this stuff until we are forced to. An ultrasound can't really check tubes and shape. Sometimes it can pick up shape abnormalities but not always. Mine wasn't picked up until they did the HSG. 

There is a lot of testing they can do for you at this point as mine and Megg's lists show. There has to be a reason this is happening. I know how awful it feels to not know what might be wrong. I hope they can give you some answers. Are you seeing a fertility specialist?


----------



## dawny690

*Here are some of my wedding pics:

This is my favorite one:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DawnJohnSmiles.jpg

Hubby and his kids (my step kids)
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DawnJohnAmberDaleHarleyAbbie.jpg

Us both with the kids:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DawnJohnDaleHarleyAbbieAmber.jpg

Me on my own:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/5334_1148697611620_1652971046_39290.jpg

Our little cake (the handle on the knife broke when we cut the cake  )
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0045.jpg

I wouldnt mind renewing our vows in a church service xxxx*


----------



## Allie84

Our laptop is broken but I will take a phone pic of my OPK in a bit, Hearty. :) I'm so proud of it lol.

Oh yeah, Sugar and Hearty, my CBFM was still high today but I think it will say peak tomorrow. I'm getting major ov pains like I've never had, and it's from a different side than normal...that makes me feel hopeful as well. It's clear the soy has done something...FX it makes a BFP!

Wow, that's a lot of tests. At least you guys can be assured you're healthy! :thumbup: Lucy and Nato, good luck getting tested...I know how overwhelming it is, and I hope it goes smoothly for you.

Aww, very cute dawny! :)


----------



## Allie84

Lucy I just read that Steve won an iPad. That's pretty frickin' sweet. :) What a nice surprise to get in the mail.

Hearty, I am super jealous of your TSH! 

Okay, here's my OPK. I know it's lame to be excited about an OPK....sorry it's blurry, it was with my phone.
 



Attached Files:







opknov3.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megg33k

I LOVE the wedding pics! Maybe I'll put some of mine up later tonight! :)



prgirl_cesca said:


> HA!!! See I just think of IVF as just making sure the egg and sperm meet! How little I know!

That's part of it, yeah. There's about 10 hurdles to getting pregnant on every well-timed ovulatory cycle... IUI skips about 3-4 of those steps. IVF skips 9 of those steps. With IVF, they will be tracking my E2 and follicles daily to make sure that they're maturing. They use Lupron to make sure that I cannot possibly ovulate until the eggs are ready. Then, we do the trigger shot (HCG) that finished the follicles maturing. They then go in prior to my eggs being released and will remove the mature eggs from the follicles. They'll combine my eggs and DH's sperm and wait to see what fertilizes. Then, they watch the cells divide and hopefully get to blastocyst stage. They pick the strongest 1-3 (depending on a few things) and put them back into my uterus. All they have to do is implant! :thumbup:



Dazed said:


> Megg, the foundation I work for is a corporation. With that we had to file our articles of incorporation, bylaws, create a mission statement, get a tax ID, file with the state...blah blah blah. A layer would be better for you to help set up. The one I work for was set up in 1973 or so.

Sounds about like what I read. I'll see what I can do about finding a lawyer to help. :)



heart tree said:


> Im a vegetarian! Ive never eaten a roast in my life! With my step-father being from Spain, I grew up more on a Mediterranean diet than anything else. We never had things like Yorkshire pudding. But Id be willing to try to make them if they are that good. But I really dont eat gravy either since it is made from and animal. I do love a good pancake though!
> 
> CJ, you dont always need to be in a good mood to post here. Youve been treated like crap by the medical community. I think a complaint is definitely in order! You should definitely get your specific results. They are yours, not your doctors!
> 
> Nato, you know that rabbits are the symbol of fertility right? Maybe if you eat enough of those chocolate bunnies youll be popping out little baby bunnies like crazy!
> 
> I HEART chocolate. Im a dark chocolate girl myself. The darker the better. MMMM I want a candy buffet like Cesca and Sassys weddings right now. Mmmm, candy buffet.
> 
> Lucy, I also want an iPad. How fun for you! I will look at my list of tests and post them in the next post for you. Have you had anything done yet or will these be your first tests?
> 
> What gorgeous wedding pics all of you! Cesca with her long hair and big boobs, Nato on a drain with a cutie niece, Sugar looking like royalty in front of the fanciest car Ive ever seen, Allie with her gorgeous ghetto dress, and Lucy showing us how happy a good outfit can make any girl feel once she stops screaming enough to put it on! Yay for the disco beauties!!!
> 
> Allie, woot woot for your positive OPK! Any pics of it? Did you get a peak on CBFM yet??? Allies going to ovulate. Allies going to ovulate.
> 
> Duffy, I hope that cold goes away quickly. I think colds are worse than the flu. They linger longer.
> 
> Ok, so my numbers arent as stellar as Megg and Allies. I guess that is a function of my age. Sigh. My FSH was 5. Ive only gotten the test once. I wonder if mine could go down like Meggs too?? I know it is still in the range of normal though. I had my follicle count and that was pretty high for my age so I feel ok with my reserve. My doctor told me Im above average for 36. I was just reading about the Clomid challenge test, Nato. That seems to be a better indicator of ovarian reserve than the FSH number.
> 
> Also, my girlfriend who just had the mc and then got pregnant by our doctor again recently told me that while doing IUI, they made her take Clomid or Letrozole. She begged the doctor not to have to take Clomid because she hated the side effects. She ovulates on CD14 like you Nato and she didnt think she needed it. The doctor told her she had to take something as it could help produce better quality eggs even if she was ovulating normally. She switched to letrozole this cycle and is preggers. Of course with the help of IUI, but I wonder if the Clomid/letrozole had anything to do with it. Before she did IUI and these drugs, she wasnt able to get pregnant on her own. She was trying for a full year. Just sayin. Maybe some letrozole might be worth asking about?
> 
> Oh yeah, and my TSH was 1.53.

The Clomid challenge is good stuff. It does a lot to help determine things. 5 isn't bad. AMH is actually a better indicator of egg reserves/quality than FSH, but I haven't had it tested. I was pretty satisfied with my FSH. I think the way it goes is that usually, if your FSH is okay, then the AMH isn't a problem. High FSH usually requires the further AMH testing to determine whether its actually a problem!


----------



## heart tree

Allie is the test line on the right or left? 

I went to pick up my letrozole today. It is normally $180.00 for 10 pills!!! A woman on another thread sent me to the drug maker's website. They have a discount plan where you can get it for $10.00 every month for 8 months a year. I just tried it and it was true! I got it for $10.00!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Megg my doc told me to take the letrozole either on Cd 2-6 or 3-7. Do you have an opinion?


----------



## Duffy

All these wedding photos makes me want to get a ring on my finger lol, only we wouldn't have many guest with a divided family ): I was engaged once but I was paying for my ring/his grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so I ended it plus my mom sort of took over......... lol. 

thanks hon colds do suck and Karissa has a fever so its going to be a rough week/weekend, I'm actually upset I really feel someone should tell you they are sick/not to come over, like MY DAD we took Karissa to see Halloween night and he had a cold. Grrrr I feel like being a hermit and she so young getting constantly sick cannot be good for her. I did give her baby chicken noodle soup and her daddy gave her warm bath and now she snuggled in her crib out cold. 

Man I wedding would be fun to plan, what kind of wedding would YOU all plan? I would love a ocean wedding I heart the ocean lol. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## CJSG1977

Loving the candy talk! However I am an apple pie...or ambrosia creamed rice fan!!! I even make my own apple pies now hehe. Chocolate is my husbands thing!

Fab news on the ov'ing Allie!!! Marvolous!!!!

I am loving the pictures...so have attached some of my own. One is the ceiling in the crystal room which had a crystal chandalier. not a disco ball, but beautiful!

Interesting website on thyroid issue.... my doctor makes me so bloody mad. I will ask the figures when I ring for rest of the results on Friday.

All my tests are coming back normal-ish (barr thyroid) It doesnt make me feel healthy... why am I miscarrying without an answer.... just makes me feel more broken, but with nothing to fix. Just how I feel.

And thank you for putting up with me not making cheery posts, I just dont feel like it.

I cant wait to renew our vows! We were so unhappy when we got married, renewal will just be the bomb. We had an AMAZING day though and our photographer said she felt priviledged to share our day, she was great. I love Chris more now than then though, if thats possible. Renew them! Spoil yourself!

Good luck tomorrow Nato hunni!
 



Attached Files:







Chandalier1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









Chris Chantal11.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 9









Chris ChantalN.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg my doc told me to take the letrozole either on Cd 2-6 or 3-7. Do you have an opinion?

CD3-7 should allow for slight more mature eggs than 2-6.. Won't make too much different... but I'd still go 3-7!


----------



## Duffy

Heart Tree, I'm intrested in your postings about this product does it help you concieve? Do you have a link to the web site?


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg that's what I was thinking too. 

Duffy, this med is similar to Clomid. It helps women who don't ovulate or in my case ovulate very late. It is supposed to make you ovulate sooner and the theory is the egg quality will be better. You have to get it prescribed to you by a doctor. The benefit to it over Clomid is that the side effects aren't as bad if any, it lasts in your system half the time, it doesn't dry up cm, and it doesn't thin the uterine lining.


----------



## heart tree

CJ and Dawny gorgeous pics by the way!


----------



## Duffy

Should I not take it if I ovulate normally? Its sounds really intresting for sure just looked it up  

Okay ladies now I'm really going to bed LOL, night ladies.


----------



## heart tree

Duffy if you ovulate around CD 14 you probably wouldn't benefit from it. That being said I know women take it when they are doing fertility treatments even if they do ovulate at the right time on their own. 

Anyhoo here's the website: https://www.femara.com/patient/print-on-demand/print-on-demand-option3.jsp

Night night


----------



## Allie84

Good night, Duffy! I hope Karissa feels better soon.

Hearty, that's an amazing deal on Letrozole. I don't see why anyone would bother with Clomid? On my OPK, I cannot remember if the test line is on the right or left in the pic. When I look at the test both lines look the same to me, though...? I'm still ov'ing late, though. My emotional 'high' from earlier has lessened. I still have the pains to feel happy about, I suppose, thinking it might be a stronger ov. I'll see if I get a peak tomorrow though before I get excited.

CJ, you are such a night owl! Lovely pictures, you make a really cute couple!


----------



## heart tree

The picture is a little blurry, but to be honest, the line on the left looks a little darker than the one on the right to me. But it does look like a positive regardless or will at least be positive tomorrow. 

It is still a little late to be Ov'ing for you I'm sorry to say. I feel that I can say that as you are now in the range that I normally am and the doctor told me it was a bit late. HOWEVER, it doesn't mean you can't get pregnant, nor does it mean you can't carry the baby to term. I want to keep reminding you of Tim's cousin who Ov'd on CD40 and has a beautiful 1 year old. And, maybe the soy is making a better egg for you. Don't lose hope. 

Maybe that Peak will show it's eggy face tomorrow morning. I sure hope so. All signs are pointing in the right direction as far as I can tell.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks. I appreciate your honesty. Yes, if the OPK is positive I will be ovulating on CD23. :( If I do ov tomorrow I will up my soy dosage next cycle. I also have a gyno appt on Friday which hopefully will result in some treatment. I'm going to try to keep up the PMA!


----------



## heart tree

You are doing what you can at the moment. How much soy did you take? Upping the dosage next time might help. Of course you need to clear it with Dr. Meggles first! Good luck at the doctors. Are you going to ask about your borderline normal thyroid?


----------



## Megg33k

Upping the does really isn't going to do much to bring ovulation forward. CD23 isn't all that late. I know someone on BnB that took Soy for the first time, ovulated on CD23, and she has a 3 or 4 month old little boy to show for it. So, I wouldn't worry too much. Taking too much can actually prevent ovulation. I wouldn't necessarily mess with the dose too much. But, you could up it a bit if you'd feel better about it.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhh lovely pics girls.

Well today is the due date. I slept well and only thought of it this morning a bit whilst eating my breakfast. One of my friends text today as well to check I was ok which was so, so, sweet as I don't expect anyone to remember.

Also, a client from work brought me an Orchid plant this morning to say thank you for my work on her function which has cheered me up loads.

Allie - whoop for the positive OPK at a better cycle day than normal. Fingers crossed if there is a next cycle it will be on day 17 or something!!


----------



## dawny690

CJ love your wedding pics that chandellier is beautiful xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca thinking of you :hugs:

Hearty I dont really know who we are seeing we dont seem to have been reffered to a FS our appointment at the 1st Dec is at the EPU and I think we are seeing the same lady who did our scan for us so I'm a bit confused I think because it all happened so fast the mmc was confirmed, being booked in for erpc and then a date for blood work for further testing I didnt really ask any questions as couldnt think straight. Hoping my dr will be able to give me some more information.

CJ :hugs: to you love your wedding pictures sorry your having a rough time we're here for you.

Allie :happydance: to positive opk hope this is your month.

Dawny lovely pic's. I love seeing peoples wedding pictures I would love to be wedding planner as loved planning my wedding and enjoyed helping my friend do hers.


----------



## Sparkly

Hello beautiful bride ladies :flower: My wedding was sooo long ago I of course have no digi piccies, just a photo album....ya know the type you hold in your hand ala old school lol! We were both young, slim and gorgeous....and I was even blonde! that was 15 years ago, but we did re-new our wedding vows on our anniversary last year in Gretna Green, in a beautiful and peaceful handfasting ceremony, my avatar is a pic of the day, I don't have any decent ones on this laptop....I will search in a mo....

Dawny - good to hear you've found a gynae who is taking you seriously, I too have pcos and desperately struggle to shift weight it's the bane of my life, if you need any info chick you can always ask me I was diagnosed 9 years ago. I had a hysteroscopy D&C in June this year, checking for polyps and fibroids, so it is similar to the op you will need, it is a little nerve wracking to go for the op but they do send a nurse down with you, who will stay until you are under, it's reassuring.

thinking of you Cesca :hugs:

Hearty - I clicked your link about the femera....is it similar to clomid? i am having horrid side effects from the clomid, I feel pregnant, even though I might not be and it's really cruel. What are the side effects of your meds (do you know?)


----------



## NatoPMT

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepa...t-the-attitude-towards-late-miscarriages.html


----------



## Sparkly

Oops forgot to attach a pic......

Me and my 2 men.......the tall one is my 'baby' :D
 



Attached Files:







DCP01019.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 15









DCP01020.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Allie84

Hello girls,

Thinking of you, Cesca. :hugs:

Thanks for the info, Megg and Hearty. :hugs:

I woke up with a PEAK on my CBFM!!! :happydance: :dance: Luckily hubby and I are getting along again and had lovely :sex: yesterday. More scheduled for after work. 

Off to read that article while I eat my Cheerios, Nato.


----------



## Allie84

Absolutely stunning, Sparkly! I am such a sucker for kilts, it's totally how DH seduced me.


----------



## Allie84

That is such a sad article, Nato. :cry: She's right, though, eh? Having an MC that late is more like a stillborn, only he was still alive. :( Just heart wrenching....she should be expected to greive as though she lost a child, as she did.


----------



## heart tree

Cesca thinking about you today. It sounds like you are getting through today as best you can. 

Nato thinking about you too. Had another peek at your chart. :hugs: Good luck at the doctor's appointment. 

The article was very sad. Somehow it left me feeling a little upset though as it drew a divide between early and late term loss. Obviously a late term loss is devastating. But as we've seen on this site, a loss at any stage can be unbearable. My heart aches for Lily Allen. 

Sparks I've seen those pics of you before. You and your men are lookers! I am very interested in seeing a picture of you blond! Take a picture with your digi of some pictures in your photo album. Come on, lets have a look!

The drug I'm going to take acts in the same way as Clomid. It is an off label use of the drug. It is meant for women with breast cancer bit they use it every day for months on end because it suppreses estrogen. More fertility docs are using it instead of Clomid with good results. My friend took Clomid and hated it. She switched to this new drug and said there were no side effects. I dont know if it is ok for women with PCOS but it is worth a chat with your doctor. It goes by two names, Femara and Letrozole. 

My friend is getting married this weekend. I'm going to a bachelorette party tonight. I don't feel like drinking but I don't want any of them to think I'm pregnant. They all watch me with eagle eyes now. I'm just not in the mood to drink tonight. It is only 6:15 am for me. Maybe I'll feel differently by 8:30 tonight!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i agree that a loss at whatever stage is devastating...I also find that women like me who chose to terminate a pregnancy at a late stage are treated differently from those who say mc. The first time i wrote on a forum about loosing Electra some hick bitch made a point of seperating me from other second trimester losses because it was something i chose to do. I feel like i have to constantly explain why i chose to not let my baby live without being able to ever go to the bathroom on her own, have babies, dance ect.

Hearty if you dont feel like drinking dont...who cares what others think?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Midwife appointment went well - the baby's heartbeat was lovely and strong  Nice thing to happen on an otherwise sad day.


----------



## vickyd

Great News Cesca!


----------



## grandbleu

Sparkly said:


> Oops forgot to attach a pic......
> 
> Me and my 2 men.......the tall one is my 'baby' :D

Lovely pictures Sparkly - My OH is Scottish and wore a kilt...we were in NYC and people kept stopping him on the streets to take pictures :) I man in a kilt is HOT! :):blush:


----------



## Sparkly

This is the nearest I can find atm Hearty....my wedding album is in the attic!......this is from a calendar my parents made in 1999, not the year we got married btw!! the 2 smaller pics are (top one) a topless me as a little girl (bottom one) my Ben as a little one :D
 



Attached Files:







me blonde.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## heart tree

Wonderful news Cesca!! 

Vicky I get so mad at people who judge like that. If you read the bottom of the article that Nato sent there is an opinion by someone that just pissed me off. She said that maybe the young woman shouldn't have kept trying after so many losses in such a short period of time. Who is she to judge? 

You are right, I dont care what my friends think. I'm most likely not going to drink tonight. 

Allie, I forgot to say Yay for your peak! Get some good lovin in!


----------



## heart tree

OMG Gaynor how cute. You were a blond baby! You look totally different as a blond. What made you change?


----------



## Sparkly

Thank you hearty :flower: My hair is naturally dark brown, it changed when I was a teenager, I have a younger brother who the same thing happened to, and we have both produced blonde children :shrug: It was an awful lot of upkeep for me to stay blonde, I had permanent dark roots, so I went back to natural about 10 years ago, and have never looked back :thumbup:


----------



## sugarlove

Cesca, hope you're feeling ok today. Great that your midwide appt went well :thumbup:

Allie congrats on the peak. You're not too far behind me. I'm only 5 dpo. 

For those using the cbfm, are you classing ov day as the first peak or day after. FF put me at the first peak on Sat, but I suspect I didn't ov until Sun as I was getting some god damn awful cramps on Sunday. Really painful, and a tiny bit of spotting on the evening, which I've heard can be the egg busting free!

Nato, sorry to see that the evil slag has got you :hugs:try and focus on your blood and other tests. That's what I'm going to do if I get another crappy BFN this month.

Hubby has taken his sperm sample in to the hospital this morning. He's in a totally vile mood for having to do it. I had to grit my teeth so as not to shout something at him! He put the sample container in my pink fluffy slipper sock to keep it warm, which I was trying not to laugh at given his huff! :haha:

Loving all the wedding pics girls. Have a good day
xx


----------



## Sparkly

sugar - My ovulation is usually on the second peak day, ff may change it's mind yet. FF put my ovulation at my first peak as I had an unusual temp surge that day, however it changed it's mind a few days later and put it to the day after my last peak :shrug: 

How is the weather in York?? DH and I are planning to go there for the day tomorrow......I hope it isn't raining!!!

Nato - I see the ho bag is visiting......bitch! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sugar I only have one cycle using the cbfm but like Sparks it gave me my ov day on the second day of the peak.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Sparkly. Weather in York is shit I'm afraid! It's chucking it down with rain :growlmad:. What you up to tomorrow?


----------



## Sparkly

We're just having a day out, a bit of shopping, a bit of lunch, and probably a walk around the Minster, we haven't been in there for years :D


----------



## sugarlove

sounds fab. Have a lovely day and hope the weather is nice for you
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Ahhh lovely pics girls.
> 
> Well today is the due date. I slept well and only thought of it this morning a bit whilst eating my breakfast. One of my friends text today as well to check I was ok which was so, so, sweet as I don't expect anyone to remember.
> 
> Also, a client from work brought me an Orchid plant this morning to say thank you for my work on her function which has cheered me up loads.
> 
> Allie - whoop for the positive OPK at a better cycle day than normal. Fingers crossed if there is a next cycle it will be on day 17 or something!!

That's really sweet that one of your friends remembered and checked on you. I don't really even expect my OH to remember. You're lucky to have great friends like that!



NatoPMT said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepa...t-the-attitude-towards-late-miscarriages.html

:cry::cry::cry: WTF? Calling a baby born alive at 22 weeks a MC? That's fucked up. :cry::cry::cry:



Sparkly said:


> Oops forgot to attach a pic......
> 
> Me and my 2 men.......the tall one is my 'baby' :D

Gorgeous!!!



Allie84 said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Thinking of you, Cesca. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the info, Megg and Hearty. :hugs:
> 
> I woke up with a PEAK on my CBFM!!! :happydance: :dance: Luckily hubby and I are getting along again and had lovely :sex: yesterday. More scheduled for after work.
> 
> Off to read that article while I eat my Cheerios, Nato.

WOOHOO @ Peak!!! :happydance:



vickyd said:


> Hearty i agree that a loss at whatever stage is devastating...I also find that women like me who chose to terminate a pregnancy at a late stage are treated differently from those who say mc. The first time i wrote on a forum about loosing Electra some hick bitch made a point of seperating me from other second trimester losses because it was something i chose to do. I feel like i have to constantly explain why i chose to not let my baby live without being able to ever go to the bathroom on her own, have babies, dance ect.
> 
> Hearty if you dont feel like drinking dont...who cares what others think?

I don't understand how someone can even expect that you should have let her go on to live a life of dependency and misery. That's awful that you should be separated! :hugs:



prgirl_cesca said:


> Midwife appointment went well - the baby's heartbeat was lovely and strong  Nice thing to happen on an otherwise sad day.

Fantastic!!! :hugs:



Sparkly said:


> This is the nearest I can find atm Hearty....my wedding album is in the attic!......this is from a calendar my parents made in 1999, not the year we got married btw!! the 2 smaller pics are (top one) a topless me as a little girl (bottom one) my Ben as a little one :D

OMG! Look at you!!! :D Love it!



sugarlove said:


> Cesca, hope you're feeling ok today. Great that your midwide appt went well :thumbup:
> 
> Allie congrats on the peak. You're not too far behind me. I'm only 5 dpo.
> 
> For those using the cbfm, are you classing ov day as the first peak or day after. FF put me at the first peak on Sat, but I suspect I didn't ov until Sun as I was getting some god damn awful cramps on Sunday. Really painful, and a tiny bit of spotting on the evening, which I've heard can be the egg busting free!
> 
> Nato, sorry to see that the evil slag has got you :hugs:try and focus on your blood and other tests. That's what I'm going to do if I get another crappy BFN this month.
> 
> Hubby has taken his sperm sample in to the hospital this morning. He's in a totally vile mood for having to do it. I had to grit my teeth so as not to shout something at him! He put the sample container in my pink fluffy slipper sock to keep it warm, which I was trying not to laugh at given his huff! :haha:
> 
> Loving all the wedding pics girls. Have a good day
> xx

Most people class it as day after 1st Peak. 

:rofl: @ hubby taking sperm in a fluffy pink slipper sock! My husband isn't allowed a grumble about things like that. I've told him... "Your 'worst' day in this process is having to have a fucking orgasm... ejaculating into a cup. FUCK YOU! Do you KNOW what they shove up my foof?"


----------



## Megg33k

Oh right.. AFM... I went to the doc this morning. He said that my uterus was a veritable forest of polyps, but they all came back as benign. And, the only thing left to do was push on with the Dec cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Seriously Megg! I wanted to shoot Tim when he grumbled about his sperm analysis. He doesn't complain about anything anymore though. He's seen all the pain I've been through and keeps his mouth shut. Sugar I was also laughing at the pink fluffy sock!!!


----------



## msarkozi

good news Megg! can't wait for that Dec cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

That's really great news Meg :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

That is great news Megg! Does that mean they cut the forest down entirely?


----------



## Sparkly

:haha: OMG I'm so sorry Megg I'm :haha: @ the felling of your forest!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi all, thanks for the witch whipping. Im fine, did all my stamping feet and crying into my Lindt bunnies last week. Am back in the hopeful stage. 

Sparklers - that 1999 calender is just fab!! you need to get your pics scanned in so we can oogle them. I know you said clomid progesterone makes your temps higher, but look at your temps!

Allie - go Team Peak (glad youve smoothed each other up good!!)

That article, although her story was so tragic, the stance really riled me up...the feature complains about a heirachy of 'right' to grieve, then promotes a heirachy of who's allowed to grieve and who should just get on with it - its perpetuating what it claims to be tackling. 

I havent read the reader comments at the bottom, i usually end up doing spinning karate kicks in the reader comments sections of the Sun. 

Vic, do you want me to kick some hick bitch ass? lemme atem

Great news on the beaty noises from your bump cesca

Look at you sugar, all 5dpo and half a degree temp difference. Glad you temp in centigrade too, dont understand fahrenheit. Hahaha at poor husband. My husband is awaiting registration at the drs, but you can do it at home can you? (And i need to get a pink fluffy sock, you say?)

pmsl at meggs get-on-with-the-sample-in-the-cup attitude - and go go Operation Cycle December


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> That article, although her story was so tragic, the stance really riled me up..*.the feature complains about a heirachy of 'right' to grieve, then promotes a heirachy of who's allowed to grieve and who should just get on with it - its perpetuating what it claims to be tackling. *

This is exactly how I felt about the article! It's like she had more of a right to be upset than the rest of us. We all need to band together in our loss, not try to one up each other. That does nothing to help our grief. 

Tim did his SA at home in a cup. Put it in his pocket, not a fluffy pink sock, and I drove him and his sample to the hospital to drop it off. He made me leave the house while he did it LOL! I took a walk. He called me 10 minutes later to tell me I could come home. 

Some cycles, when he's not in the mood and I know I'm about to Ov, I make him do it into a soft cup with preseed and then I insert it inside of me. He used to whine about it, but I won't have it. He's going to give me a baby if it's the last thing he does on this earth! Damn it! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> That is great news Megg! Does that mean they cut the forest down entirely?

They did cut down the entire forest! :rofl:



Sparkly said:


> :haha: OMG I'm so sorry Megg I'm :haha: @ the felling of your forest!!!!!!

Its okay! It was funny that he called it a forest. Those are his words! I giggled! :)



heart tree said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> That article, although her story was so tragic, the stance really riled me up..*.the feature complains about a heirachy of 'right' to grieve, then promotes a heirachy of who's allowed to grieve and who should just get on with it - its perpetuating what it claims to be tackling. *
> 
> This is exactly how I felt about the article! It's like she had more of a right to be upset than the rest of us. We all need to band together in our loss, not try to one up each other. That does nothing to help our grief.
> 
> Tim did his SA at home in a cup. Put it in his pocket, not a fluffy pink sock, and I drove him and his sample to the hospital to drop it off. He made me leave the house while he did it LOL! I took a walk. He called me 10 minutes later to tell me I could come home.
> 
> Some cycles, when he's not in the mood and I know I'm about to Ov, I make him do it into a soft cup with preseed and then I insert it inside of me. He used to whine about it, but I won't have it. He's going to give me a baby if it's the last thing he does on this earth! Damn it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ya know, I didn't even catch that. I was too horrified that everyone was telling her she'd miscarried whilst she was holding her baby who was alive. But, that's very true. There shouldn't be a hierarchy of grieving. Although, I'll admit that I think it has to be harder the further along you are... and I can't imagine the pain of spending 2 hours with my baby as he was dying in my arms. That's gut wrenching and I'll take the hand I've been dealt thus far over that any day. But, we should all be allowed to grieve equally! And, there shouldn't be anyone who has to give us the permission to do so!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg woo hoo for being on for dec cycle :happydance:

:haha: Sugar also having a giggle at the pink fluffy sock. Steve had a bit of a sulk about having to have it done but like megg I pointed out what I had to go through and he got over it quite quickly.

:cry::cry: that article was so sad nato that poor women I find it really hard to get my head around that fact that the dr's dont intervene or help I saw a lady interviewed who was a day away from the 24 week mark and they didnt do anything. There should be so much more support for women and understanding. hearty I saw that comment as well and it made my blood boil then when I read what Vicky wrote it made it boil even more I cant believe people would say that to you. 

Cesca Im so pleased you got to hear a lovely strong heartbeat and hope your doing ok today. :hugs:

:hugs: to you nato.

AFM: well my appointment went well. With my dr for half an hour she was so lovely so supportive and really understanding talk about what we had gone through and everything. Shes going to run some bloods for me before the 1st Dec so thats good she picked the ones she knew they could do from the lists megg and hearty gave me so thank you. Feel like I'm doing something productive she said to go back and see her anytime and to make sure the hospital copy her in on the blood results which they dont always do apparatently which is stupid but there we go. She also said that my body has been through a lot so to give myself time to rest if I need it to eat well and theres nothing wrong with a bit of chocolate its good for you so who am I to argue with that.


----------



## Megg33k

Why isn't there a rule that they have to do what they can to help any child born alive? If a baby comes out breathing... perhaps you should try and keep it that way? I'm just saying!


----------



## Razcox

Hey all sorry i have been a bit absent but had a stressful day. went to the loo in my break and had loads of brown cm when i whiped which caused a panic attack (at work) and floods of tears. Anyway really worried now as this is how my other two MCed started so really paranoid that this is it for us again esp as my CP is low and a bit open which is not good :(

Got a scan booked for sunday at 9:15 so just have to get through the next two days and we will know.


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping its nothing, Raz! :hugs: FX'd for good news Sun!


----------



## LucyJ

Raz hope all goes well on sunday will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

oh razzer, how utterly terrifying.

You can go to A&E if you want a scan more quickly, but i think its a good idea to go to a proper EPU as A&E is not a nice place to be - however if necessary, it can serve a purpose. 

I hope with all my heart that its normal spotting and that your baby is safe xxx


----------



## heart tree

Razzers :hugs:

We know that it isn't necessarily a mc, but of course you are scared right now. Oh honey, I wish I could give you a big, real life hug right now. Sunday can't come soon enough.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Raz! i hope this is nothing serious!
Yay for removing the forest, Megg :) A fresh, clean home for your little one :)
woohooo for ovulation Allie! I'm glad to hear you're working on patching things up with DH. 
Glad you had a good meeting with your doctor, Lucy....

Hi to everyone else! Sorry I haven't been posting much again lately, but we have so much going on here. Thanks for all your kind words this week. DH found out today that he got the job so we're just waiting to see if they offer me something too. We were pretty clear that it was either both of us or neither of us so you would think they would consider that? I dunno..

OK, don't call me crazy guys but I just POAS at 7DPO and this is what I got. It came up within one minute and was most definitely pink but super thin like those pesky evaps usually are. I am taking this picture now like almost 2 hours later because my camera wasn't charged up before
. 
WTF? Can I get anymore unlucky with these cheap tests? I know it's early (duh) and I know everyone says to use better tests, but in Norway the cheapest decent tests you can buy in the store are like 30 bucks and I just don't have the budget--especially when I am addicted.

I guess I'll test again in the morning. Damn addict.
 



Attached Files:







hpt1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 27









hpt2.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## heart tree

Amy I see the line! I don't know what to think though. I've never seen an evap in real life so I don't know how they look different from a positive test. Damn it! 

I didn't realize you were applying at the same company as your hubby. Wow! Will you be happy if you also are offered a job? I thought you said you weren't sure it was a good fit for you. 

So much going on in your head I imagine. Especially now with this mysterious line.


----------



## msarkozi

Amy - I really hope this is the start of your BFP! I can totally see the line there. I hope it's not an evap hun! 

Raz - glad you have a scan on Sunday. I hope everything is ok for you and the little one


----------



## LucyJ

Amy I see the line I hope it is th beginning of a BFP and not an evap line. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Don't let me look directly at it, i'm like the medusa of evaps. 

Hi Luce, she sounds lovely. You have to wait for a bit anyway for your appointment, but i think thats great you will have a head start for the appointment and the fs should be able to progress things much quicker. Well done you.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Yeah, it's at the same company! It's a defense-related company that has everything form research and development to production and other stuff. If he takes the job he will be an instructor for air defense systems. I applied for a job as a process engineer for a laboratory using new materials for use on fighter jets and helicopters. Not my dream job, but it would be cool to live in a better part of Norway, closer to Oslo, and afford to have that 5 bedroom house I've been dreaming of:) Plus, it doesn't have to be forever...just long enough for him to get some work experience and then we can come back here and I can most likely get my old job back. Something to think about at least...

thanks for humoring me by looking at these lines. :)
Time to watch some Mad Men. Freaking love that show!


----------



## heart tree

Enjoy Mad Men. I'm all caught up to date. Such a good show! I really hope you have a BFP brewing.

Lucy, I somehow missed your post until I saw Nato's response. That's great that you have someone who's willing to work with you. Do you know which tests you'll be getting of that long list we gave you? 

Nato, did you have a doctor's appointment today? For some reason I thought you did.


----------



## NatoPMT

no no, the drs was yesterday. I have got a slip to get a blood test for prolactin, LH, B12, FSH and oestradiol for day 3, which is saturday, so i might have t do it on day 5 ie monday

i have realised that because she was so nice and chatty, i forgot to ask her half the things i wanted to. I did take a list in like Lucy did, but unfortunately i forgot to look at my list.


----------



## LucyJ

I cant remember all of them I was just so happy she was listening to me and she offered to do the blood tests for me so thats great what I do remember is iron, B12, prolactin, FSH, Testosterone (I think) and I think she said she could check for clotting issues but I cant remember what she called it. I've got an appointment on the 19th Nov couldnt get one for next week and I'm due a smear so I'm going to get that done at the same time then I dont have to worry about it.


----------



## heart tree

What a dunce! I know you had your appointment yesterday Nato, and still kept thinking in my head you had another one. Dumb

Luce, it is a start no matter what tests they do. I'm so pleased someone is listening to you. You deserve it (and some chocolate!)


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I was pleased and it also brakes the month up two weeks to those tests then it'll be another two weeks untill our hospital appointment so hopefully it will go quickly. She also said that she thought we would have the blood work done then have an appointment made to discuss the results with a FS. She said to take my list with me and ask them to do it all if they wouldnt then to let her know and she would call the lab and get them to add on any I needed. :happydance: I feel like I have some control back I guess I'm putting all my energy into getting answers so I have something hopefull to keep me going.


----------



## Duffy

heart tree said:


> Duffy if you ovulate around CD 14 you probably wouldn't benefit from it. That being said I know women take it when they are doing fertility treatments even if they do ovulate at the right time on their own.
> 
> Anyhoo here's the website: https://www.femara.com/patient/print-on-demand/print-on-demand-option3.jsp
> 
> Night night

I'm on CD 15 on my clearbluem and no ovulation as of yet although I expect it by sunday. Thanks for the link hon


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, i have just been reading that Agnus Castus might be good for you, are you taking it?

this is what i read, from: https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm
_
Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)

This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:

Regulates periods
Restarts periods which have stopped
Helps with heavy bleeding
Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen.
Note: 
Don't take any herbs while you are using drug treatments or going through assisted conception (such as IVF), unless prescribed by a qualified practitioner._

any good?


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> no no, the drs was yesterday. I have got a slip to get a blood test for prolactin, LH, B12, FSH and oestradiol for day 3, which is saturday, so i might have t do it on day 5 ie monday
> 
> i have realised that because she was so nice and chatty, i forgot to ask her half the things i wanted to. I did take a list in like Lucy did, but unfortunately i forgot to look at my list.

You'd be better off doing it on Friday at CD2 than Monday at CD5. 1 day early is better than 2 days late.



NatoPMT said:


> Allie, i have just been reading that Agnus Castus might be good for you, are you taking it?
> 
> this is what i read, from: https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm
> _
> Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)
> 
> This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.
> 
> Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.
> 
> Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:
> 
> Regulates periods
> Restarts periods which have stopped
> Helps with heavy bleeding
> Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen.
> Note:
> Don't take any herbs while you are using drug treatments or going through assisted conception (such as IVF), unless prescribed by a qualified practitioner._
> 
> any good?

If anyone considers taking Agnus Castus, might I suggest googling bad experiences with agnus castus (also called 'chaste tree berry'). Its great when it works well... but sometimes it can cause more harm than good, and the damage can take a while to undo. I've seen some horror stories from it. :(


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I'm thinking of trying Agnus Castus after my blood test results. I go tomorrow to get them taken. My luteal phase is not very long and I spot before AF, so it may help.

I strongly recommend using the pink fluffy sock. If nothing else, it will give you some amusement whilst your hubby complains about spanking the monkey :haha:

My temp is probably high as I woke up sweating like a pg this morning!

Hearty, you made me laugh with your comment ' He's going to give me a baby if it's the last thing he does on this earth! Damn it' Go girlfriend, loving the attitude :thumbup:

Lucy, pleased your appt went well sweetie.

Amy, I'm sorry but I think it looks like an evap. Hope I'm wrong though. It looks too thin and the line does not look in the right place. You're still really early though, so :thumbup: You're just a day ahead of me on the ov front. Why not post it in the test gallery section for more opinions?

Raz, so sorry to hear you're got some brown cm. Hopefully this is nothing, but if you turn up directly to the EPU tomorrow, maybe they will try and fit you in :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Nato! :hugs: I have looked into it briefly...but then one of the girls I follow on BnB was taking it and it totally f-ed up her cycle, bring AF before ovulation and stuff, so now I'm wary. It's something to think about. I shall bring it up with my doctor in the morning! 

Amy, I definitely see a second line there. 7dpo is crazy early though?! Is it possible you ovulated earlier? Have you been having symptoms? I really hope this is your BFP!! 

Lucy, so happy your appt went well and you have a lot of tests coming up. It's such a step in the right direction. Good luck!

Thinking of you, Raz. :hugs: I really hope it's nothing!


----------



## Sparkly

I've taken agnus castus for years with no problems, the only thing it does is cause me to spot during ovulation. I don't take it any longer of course as I'm on clomid atm.

Hope you're ok raz :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

PS Megg that's great news about the benign polyps and getting the go ahead for Dec
:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

yes allie, and sugar too, i was going to say discuss it with dr beforehand after meggs post

all i could find on bad stories was it lengthening one posters cycles. which you are perfectly able to do without herbal help

Sugar, do you take B6 for the LP? 

Razzer, hope youre ok and i am thinking of ya xx


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, yes I started taking it last month. Just started on 60mg. Don't know if this is enough. Do you think I should take more?
Also, a lot of women on here have said that you should take B complex as the B6 can deplete other vits? Has anyone else heard this?
It's a bloody vitamin minefield out there!


----------



## dawny690

Sparkly thanks hun any advice you have would be great hun and they explained a nurse could be with me etc and they wont do it unless my bp and everything is normal and they will do whatever it takes to make sure im happy which is great so I agreed to have the surgery if I still need it as long as they do support me xxxx


----------



## Allie84

I meant to say sorry AF got you Nato! But I'm glad you're back in a positive frame of mind. 

Dawny, good luck!

Megg, glad they got the minefield of polyps out of you and you got the all clear! That's great news.


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Sparkly thanks hun any advice you have would be great hun and they explained a nurse could be with me etc and they wont do it unless my bp and everything is normal and they will do whatever it takes to make sure im happy which is great so I agreed to have the surgery if I still need it as long as they do support me xxxx

It wasn't really that scary, honey. I got all positioned on the bed/table and they said they were going to start giving me some meds to relax me a bit. I said that I could feel it tingle near the IV and they said it was the meds going in. I said that I could already feel a bit funny, and they said that was good. Then, I woke up and it was over. It wasn't bad at all. I don't even remember closing my eyes!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Sparkly thanks hun any advice you have would be great hun and they explained a nurse could be with me etc and they wont do it unless my bp and everything is normal and they will do whatever it takes to make sure im happy which is great so I agreed to have the surgery if I still need it as long as they do support me xxxx
> 
> It wasn't really that scary, honey. I got all positioned on the bed/table and they said they were going to start giving me some meds to relax me a bit. I said that I could feel it tingle near the IV and they said it was the meds going in. I said that I could already feel a bit funny, and they said that was good. Then, I woke up and it was over. It wasn't bad at all. I don't even remember closing my eyes!Click to expand...

Thanks babe they are going to check the status of the polyp first in case it has gone on its own accord xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Sparkly thanks hun any advice you have would be great hun and they explained a nurse could be with me etc and they wont do it unless my bp and everything is normal and they will do whatever it takes to make sure im happy which is great so I agreed to have the surgery if I still need it as long as they do support me xxxx
> 
> It wasn't really that scary, honey. I got all positioned on the bed/table and they said they were going to start giving me some meds to relax me a bit. I said that I could feel it tingle near the IV and they said it was the meds going in. I said that I could already feel a bit funny, and they said that was good. Then, I woke up and it was over. It wasn't bad at all. I don't even remember closing my eyes!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks babe they are going to check the status of the polyp first in case it has gone on its own accord xxxxClick to expand...

That's a great idea! I hope it has!


----------



## dawny690

Me too in a way but I will go through with surgery if I need to xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls:hi:

We had our consultation with the FS today and he basically told us everything looks good so far and that my MTHFR isn't really an issue because my homocystein levels are normal so that means no more Lovenox for me:thumbup: He sd everything looks good but he wants us to have a chromosome test to rule out abnormalities. He also wants to test my thyroid and FSH but he is certain it will be normal. I will be schedueling a saline infusion sonohysterography to make sure my uterus is normal (he believes it is based off the ultrasound) and their are no polyps. We didn't really get any answers but at least they are testing us... he gave us a 75-80% of having a healthy pregnancy:thumbup: 

When they did the ultra sound we saw a mature follicle and the FS sd we are a few days out from ovulation... What do you girls think? Should we go after the eggy that is about to pop? The FS said we can try but if we get pregnant and miscarry it could push out testing.


----------



## CJSG1977

I keep missing soooo much LOL!!!

That article was just mad, I would have had a breakdown if I was holding my breathing baby and no-one helped to save him/her!!!! Just awful.

Fab news on the ov Allie! Dont waste time on here... time to have lots of :sex:

Megg, I dont usually agree with cutting down forests but :haha: But WONDERFUL news that you are good to go for December! :dance: 

Raz I am thinking of you hunni, get to EPU if you can. Dont worry yourself till Sunday. I hope everything is ok. :hug:

Things sound like they went great Lucy at your appointment, I'm a little jealous at how great your FS was LOL. Hoping for great news darlin.

Hoping I'm glad the appointment went well. Its up to you... if it was me I would try. But it has to be your decision.

Prego....I SOOOO hope this is the start of your bfp, however early!!!

I'm in a better mood today, I'm loving not being so obsessed with the charting / temping. DH and I had amazing :sex: tonight It was so intense! And I am thinking I am about CD11 or 12... and my libido is in hyper drive :haha: So I am just going to go with the flow. If I hit my fertile days great... if not I will go back and try SMEP maybe next month. I have upped my EPO to 2000mg but I only started taking it yesterday as I really havent been bothered, but my cm seems great anyway. Just hope I get some ewcm this month. Would just be nice to know that has sorted itself.

And on a terrific note we are meeting an area manager tomorrow about taking a pub on next friday!!!! Its in a little village I grew up in with my foster parents who I hate. But they have moved and I know the area really well so it could be great for us! I'm so excited!

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## heart tree

Wow CJ that's all such great news! I hope you get the pub and the egg all at once!

Hoping it is such a personal decision. As tempting as that follie is I would personally wait. But that is me. I always err on the side of caution. CJ would go for it. Are you leaning towards one side on this?


----------



## CJSG1977

That would be an amazing week for me Amanda!!! Lets hope hey!!! How are you doing hunni??


----------



## Allie84

Hey CJ, nice to see you! :hugs: Good luck with the pub and your casual month of TTC. I hope both work out wonderfully!

Hey hoping, nice to see you too! :hugs: I'm glad you had a good FS appointment. Hmm, I don't know if I would go for the egg or not...I think it would depend somewhat on my doctor's views...was he encouraging about you trying or did he think you should wait? And how you feel personally...if it feels like the right time. I tend to go on gut instincts a lot. 

All of this talk of polyps today admittedly has me a bit worried. How common are they? I wish they showed up on ultrasounds!


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Hi girls:hi:
> 
> We had our consultation with the FS today and he basically told us everything looks good so far and that my MTHFR isn't really an issue because my homocystein levels are normal so that means no more Lovenox for me:thumbup: He sd everything looks good but he wants us to have a chromosome test to rule out abnormalities. He also wants to test my thyroid and FSH but he is certain it will be normal. I will be schedueling a saline infusion sonohysterography to make sure my uterus is normal (he believes it is based off the ultrasound) and their are no polyps. We didn't really get any answers but at least they are testing us... he gave us a 75-80% of having a healthy pregnancy:thumbup:
> 
> When they did the ultra sound we saw a mature follicle and the FS sd we are a few days out from ovulation... What do you girls think? Should we go after the eggy that is about to pop? The FS said we can try but if we get pregnant and miscarry it could push out testing.

Sounds great! :) Honestly, not to scare you... But, my ultrasounds all looked 100% normal, and I had a jillion polyps. Luckily the treatment is simple. Its a good idea to check!



CJSG1977 said:


> I keep missing soooo much LOL!!!
> 
> That article was just mad, I would have had a breakdown if I was holding my breathing baby and no-one helped to save him/her!!!! Just awful.
> 
> Fab news on the ov Allie! Dont waste time on here... time to have lots of :sex:
> 
> Megg, I dont usually agree with cutting down forests but :haha: But WONDERFUL news that you are good to go for December! :dance:
> 
> Raz I am thinking of you hunni, get to EPU if you can. Dont worry yourself till Sunday. I hope everything is ok. :hug:
> 
> Things sound like they went great Lucy at your appointment, I'm a little jealous at how great your FS was LOL. Hoping for great news darlin.
> 
> Hoping I'm glad the appointment went well. Its up to you... if it was me I would try. But it has to be your decision.
> 
> Prego....I SOOOO hope this is the start of your bfp, however early!!!
> 
> I'm in a better mood today, I'm loving not being so obsessed with the charting / temping. DH and I had amazing :sex: tonight It was so intense! And I am thinking I am about CD11 or 12... and my libido is in hyper drive :haha: So I am just going to go with the flow. If I hit my fertile days great... if not I will go back and try SMEP maybe next month. I have upped my EPO to 2000mg but I only started taking it yesterday as I really havent been bothered, but my cm seems great anyway. Just hope I get some ewcm this month. Would just be nice to know that has sorted itself.
> 
> And on a terrific note we are meeting an area manager tomorrow about taking a pub on next friday!!!! Its in a little village I grew up in with my foster parents who I hate. But they have moved and I know the area really well so it could be great for us! I'm so excited!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.

That's awesome! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Hey CJ, nice to see you! :hugs: Good luck with the pub and your casual month of TTC. I hope both work out wonderfully!
> 
> Hey hoping, nice to see you too! :hugs: I'm glad you had a good FS appointment. Hmm, I don't know if I would go for the egg or not...I think it would depend somewhat on my doctor's views...was he encouraging about you trying or did he think you should wait? And how you feel personally...if it feels like the right time. I tend to go on gut instincts a lot.
> 
> All of this talk of polyps today admittedly has me a bit worried. How common are they? I wish they showed up on ultrasounds!

"Polyps are relatively common amongst women between the ages of 20 and 50. Typically they cause no symptoms, although they can occasionally bleed, triggering pain and cramping. Uterine polyps can sometimes also interfere with infertility."

Read this: https://www.sharedjourney.com/dx/polyps.html

Its all about them... it gives symptoms, causes, and what problems they can cause. The ultrasound isn't bad, and they're easy to treat. So, I think its worth checking on anyone.


----------



## Allie84

Gosh, I hope I don't have any. Sigh. 

Did you have bleeding and cramping with yours at any point?


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Gosh, I hope I don't have any. Sigh.
> 
> Did you have bleeding and cramping with yours at any point?

I never had cramping. I've had some irregular bleeding from time to time, but never would have attributed it to something like this nor did anyone else. It was always considered a hormone imbalance, and likely WAS a hormone imbalance. I had really no symptoms of them. No one ever picked up on it in years... not until the saline sonogram. I'm not saying you have any... obviously! But, its not impossible to have them without symptoms!


----------



## NatoPMT

I have to get my 3 day blood tests done, I&#8217;m being a total idiot here but humour me
Will it matter to the levels if I have the test done tomorrow (day 3) or Monday (day 5) 

Tomorrow I&#8217;m looking after my 2 nieces and nephew and the hospital I assume will be very busy. I would like to get the day right though so I don&#8217;t have to worry about the values being higher or whatever than on day 3

Not sure whether to just get it done tomorrow regardless of the inconvenience (and I will have to call the hospital to make sure they do bloods on a Saturday) 

Razzer &#8211; how are you getting on today?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hey Girls! 
CJ - that pub sounds pretty awesome! Have you had experience with that kind of thing before? I used to always want to open up a bar. I had these dreams of having a science-themed bar in a university town, but I doubt that will ever happen. Good luck!

Thanks everyone for looking. I am totally convinced it's an evap line and to be honest that just makes me angry. Women who maybe don't have the experience of reading these threads and seeing all the things that can go wrong with these tests would totally think that it was positive, but we all know better. Seriously though, how difficult is it to make an inexpensive, reliable test these days? The research and development is totally there, but companies are just too greedy I think. I mean how does ClearBlue stay in business with all of their evaps on the +/- tests? So annoying.

I am heading to the cabin this weekend for some R&R. It's such a beautiful place to go and just forget about the daily grind. Better stop by the wine monopoly and buy the overpriced wine on my way there :) Here's a picture from the back deck...

Have a great weekend girls!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## grandbleu

pregoinnorge said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Thanks everyone for looking. I am totally convinced it's an evap line and to be honest that just makes me angry. Women who maybe don't have the experience of reading these threads and seeing all the things that can go wrong with these tests would totally think that it was positive, but we all know better. Seriously though, how difficult is it to make an inexpensive, reliable test these days? The research and development is totally there, but companies are just too greedy I think. I mean how does ClearBlue stay in business with all of their evaps on the +/- tests? So annoying.

Lovely cabin - enjoy your weekend!

Also I'm one of those women who don't know what an evaporation line is...can anybody explain it to me??? Thanks:winkwink:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I took another test just now and I got almost the exact same same result. I hate them and will never buy them again!

just from peeonastick.com :

Evaporation ("evap") lines result with the test's antibody strip just looks slightly different than the space around it. There is a line of antibodies (usually made from mouse cells) in the Control and Test section. The Control line binds with any liquid and turns pink (or blue, in tests using blue dye.) The Test/Result line turns pink only if pregnancy hormone is detected. If not, the moisture passes over this strip and does not turn pink. It may, however, become more visible when the light hits the moisture on the strip-- it may appear gray, colorless, like a "dent" in the test, or like a "ghost line." It may appear at any time-- as soon as the urine hits it, after a few minutes as the test absorbs the moisture, or after the 10-minute time limit. It may appear when the test is drying, or after it has dried. It may disappear as the test is drying, or after the test has dried, or not disappear at all.

The simple fact is that there is always "something there" that is slightly visible-- it's simply the antibodies on the test that would turn pink in the presence of hCG. When the test becomes wet, or as it dries, or after it dries, the antibody strip may become more visible. Therefore, all tests may have them. It is not a defect; it's just how tests are made.

A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid.


----------



## pregoinnorge

my husband is going to pee on the last test of this batch :) let's see what happens!



*********negative*************

WTF


----------



## hoping:)

We've decided to NTNP until testing is done. I just can't make myself fully stop trying and I would hate to waste these months if all testing comes back normal. I hate being in limbo land:growlmad:

Megg- I am kinda hoping that they find polyps because like you said it is an easy fix and we will finally have an answer to our miscarriages. I would hate for it to be a chromosomal abnormality becuase then our options are trial and error or IVF and my insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous girls I've had no Internet all
week while away in the lake district stupid O2 network gggrrrr!!!
Can't catch up proper because I'm so knackered but I wanted to pop in and say hey everyone & I'll b bak on later to catch up properly lov to all xxxx Caz xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

So maybe not an evap at all Prego!!!!!! 

I have worked in pubs and ran a few temporarily since I was 18. So has my husband. Ever since we met we talked about getting a pub down the line. Now almost 4 years on...here we are. We met the Area Manager this morning and while we were with him he got a call for a new pub in Bristol. We told him we want that instead but I think he will give it to one of his other landlords :-( Never mind. At least we will be working next week. If the woman he kicks out doesnt work her notice we will be starting Monday...or Friday at the latest.

I cant believe this weekend is going to be our last in Wales for months!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!!!!!!! Definitely lots of :sex: to celebrate :haha: As ov day is only round the corner... perfect timing!

Have a wonderful time at the cabin prego, it looks serene and beautiful!

How is everyone????


----------



## msarkozi

Amy - that cabin looks beautiful - enjoy your weekend!! Well I am glad to hear that hubby's not pregnant! :haha: I really do hope the test is right and it's your BFP sweetie. When is AF actually due?

I am shocked at you girls for being so quiet. Usually when I log in in the morning, there are pages to catch up on! 

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Cazza hunni, lovely to see you babe. xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOW Amy that looks stunning, have a fab time.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Wow amy that cabin looks so beautiful hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend. I really hope its the start of a BFP for you and good thing to know your hubby isnt pregnant although if he was you'd make a fortune :haha:

Hoping I think NTNP is a good idea pleased you are getting somewhere with your FS and getting tests done.

CJ I know I am very lucky with my dr and I found her by accident I phoned up to get an appointment with my dr after my first miscarriage as my body was doing some strange things he wasnt avialable so they said Dr Mitchel was avialable and I could see her and I am so glad I did as she has been so lovely and supportive (I think she has suffered a miscarriage just by a couple of things she said so she understands which helps I guess) I wish all dr's were like her with everything. Good luck with the pub how exicting really hope you get it and your BFP, where is the pub you may be getting?

Hey Caz good to have you back how are you and little one doing?

Well I've been to look at a school today where a job has come up its like my perfect job great school local to me three days a week year one/two (my favouite years to teach) so will be busy doing the application this weekend and keeping everything crossed then met a friend for coffee which was so nice and then hubby met me for a lunch which was lovely. Going to the rugby with steve and his brother tomorrow then we may have a day out on sunday or just relax at home plus have to do my app. What is everyone else up to?


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy how are you feeling?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sick and tired! Haha, story of my life at the mo! I'm just stressed, I have way too much on my mind at the mo, thankfully I'm not worrying about baby at all, never thought I would say that, but I know worrying won't change anything so I'm staying calm!

Sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned, enjoy it hunny. Hows the pain and bleeding now? Good luck for your job application, sounds perfect for you, working 3 days is lovely.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Bleeding has stopped :happydance: still have some slight cramping now and then but think I may have a urinary infection waiting to here back from docs as took a sample up to be tested.

I'm still very tired but doing better getting out more which is good.

Glad your not worrying about the baby but sorry to hear you are stressed anything I can help with? If you need a friendly ear I'm here for you. Take it your still throwing up a lot you poor love big :hugs: to you


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Bleeding has stopped :happydance: still have some slight cramping now and then but think I may have a urinary infection waiting to here back from docs as took a sample up to be tested.
> 
> I'm still very tired but doing better getting out more which is good.
> 
> Glad your not worrying about the baby but sorry to hear you are stressed anything I can help with? If you need a friendly ear I'm here for you. Take it your still throwing up a lot you poor love big :hugs: to you

I'm still throwing up daily but no where near as much as before! I started puking when we had people over for dinner last night, thankfully no one heard :haha:

Oh just usual stress, my Mum and lil bro have fallen out massively and he said he's moving out and never speaking to her again, so she wants me to talk to him! I just don't want to get involved!! :nope:
My Dad phoned me yesterday after not speaking for 21 months and it's just playing on my mind!

Woo hoo that the bleeding had gone, I hope you haven't got an infection.xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

CJ good luck with the pub :thumbup:

Amy, that place looks fab, can I come? Have you tried to test again? Fingers crossed for you!

Hoping, sounds like a good decision you've made re the NTNP.

Nato, I'm having the same problem as you. I was told to get blood taken 7dpo, today I'm only 6, but the hospital does not take blood on a weekend. I had a word with the Nurse when I was in today, and I'm going in on Monday as well. I'm not sure whether FF is wrong about my ov date, and if that's the case, it would only put me at 5dpo today.

Also, when I asked my Doctor about the FSH test, and didn't it have to be done on day 3, she told me that they can do it at any time, and that they have a range for the day of the cycle. If it looks abnormal, I will have it taken again. All my fertility books say day 3 for it, so who knows https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/srug.gif 

Sparkly, you chart is looking great! :happydance:Hope you had a nice day in York.

Lucy, hope you get that job, it sounds great!

I'm off to see Joseph at the theatre tonight and then getting a takeaway curry on the way home.

Hi to all the other ladies
xx


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I'm getting my FSH tested and my doc didnt say anything about having to have it at a certain time.

Oh sassy I'm sorry to hear about that familys can be so difficult is your brother upset about your mums plans I really hope they manage to sort it out and things get better for you. Here if you need to have a rant or discuss things.

I think your doing really well for people not seeing you puking glad its eased a bit but sorry your still throwing up.


----------



## hoping:)

Amy- your cabin looks amazing! 

Sassy- i think you are right... worrying won't change anything so just realx and enjoy your pregnancy! I'm sure it will be your forever baby:hugs:

Thx for your support girls! I'm feeling good with NTNP... what ever happens is meant to be.

Tonight I'm off for a girls night:D I hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Sugar I'm getting my FSH tested and my doc didnt say anything about having to have it at a certain time.
> 
> Oh sassy I'm sorry to hear about that familys can be so difficult is your brother upset about your mums plans I really hope they manage to sort it out and things get better for you. Here if you need to have a rant or discuss things.
> 
> I think your doing really well for people not seeing you puking glad its eased a bit but sorry your still throwing up.

Yeh he's going crazy, called her everyhting under the sun! He lives with my Mum and her Bf and he's gutted that B has left, he brought him up since he was 10 as me and my elder bro lived with my Dad, he's just taking it really badly and I don't think he will come around! :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> I have to get my 3 day blood tests done, Im being a total idiot here but humour me
> Will it matter to the levels if I have the test done tomorrow (day 3) or Monday (day 5)
> 
> Tomorrow Im looking after my 2 nieces and nephew and the hospital I assume will be very busy. I would like to get the day right though so I dont have to worry about the values being higher or whatever than on day 3
> 
> Not sure whether to just get it done tomorrow regardless of the inconvenience (and I will have to call the hospital to make sure they do bloods on a Saturday)
> 
> Razzer  how are you getting on today?

Yes, the right day IS important. You should really do it tomorrow if that's an option... otherwise you'll never know if it was accurate. I suppose that you could get a similar # 2 days later, but its only really accurate on CD2-3.



pregoinnorge said:


> Hey Girls!
> CJ - that pub sounds pretty awesome! Have you had experience with that kind of thing before? I used to always want to open up a bar. I had these dreams of having a science-themed bar in a university town, but I doubt that will ever happen. Good luck!
> 
> Thanks everyone for looking. I am totally convinced it's an evap line and to be honest that just makes me angry. Women who maybe don't have the experience of reading these threads and seeing all the things that can go wrong with these tests would totally think that it was positive, but we all know better. Seriously though, how difficult is it to make an inexpensive, reliable test these days? The research and development is totally there, but companies are just too greedy I think. I mean how does ClearBlue stay in business with all of their evaps on the +/- tests? So annoying.
> 
> I am heading to the cabin this weekend for some R&R. It's such a beautiful place to go and just forget about the daily grind. Better stop by the wine monopoly and buy the overpriced wine on my way there :) Here's a picture from the back deck...
> 
> Have a great weekend girls!

That cabin looks lush! Enjoy it!



pregoinnorge said:


> my husband is going to pee on the last test of this batch :) let's see what happens!
> 
> 
> 
> *********negative*************
> 
> WTF

I think that means that they aren't evaps at all!!! :happydance:



hoping:) said:


> We've decided to NTNP until testing is done. I just can't make myself fully stop trying and I would hate to waste these months if all testing comes back normal. I hate being in limbo land:growlmad:
> 
> Megg- I am kinda hoping that they find polyps because like you said it is an easy fix and we will finally have an answer to our miscarriages. I would hate for it to be a chromosomal abnormality becuase then our options are trial and error or IVF and my insurance doesn't cover it.

Sounds like a good plan! :thumbup: I'm actually really at peace with them finding and destroying all the gunk I had going on. I was angry about it all at first, but I'm trying to find peace with it being a solid reason that could have caused the losses and otherwise difficulty in getting pregnant to begin with. It gives me great hope for our IVF cycle. So, odd as it sounds, I hope they find them too! :hugs:



cazza22 said:


> Hey gorgeous girls I've had no Internet all
> week while away in the lake district stupid O2 network gggrrrr!!!
> Can't catch up proper because I'm so knackered but I wanted to pop in and say hey everyone & I'll b bak on later to catch up properly lov to all xxxx Caz xxxx

I wondered where you had been, gorgeous girl! :hugs: Missing you!



CJSG1977 said:


> So maybe not an evap at all Prego!!!!!!
> 
> I have worked in pubs and ran a few temporarily since I was 18. So has my husband. Ever since we met we talked about getting a pub down the line. Now almost 4 years on...here we are. We met the Area Manager this morning and while we were with him he got a call for a new pub in Bristol. We told him we want that instead but I think he will give it to one of his other landlords :-( Never mind. At least we will be working next week. If the woman he kicks out doesnt work her notice we will be starting Monday...or Friday at the latest.
> 
> I cant believe this weekend is going to be our last in Wales for months!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!!!!!!! Definitely lots of :sex: to celebrate :haha: As ov day is only round the corner... perfect timing!
> 
> Have a wonderful time at the cabin prego, it looks serene and beautiful!
> 
> How is everyone????

Its such an exciting time for you and Chris with the pub! I really, truly hope that once your minds are on something else, you'll get a surprise sticky BFP! :hugs: I know relaxing isn't magic, but thinking about it less has to be good for the heart and soul.



msarkozi said:


> Amy - that cabin looks beautiful - enjoy your weekend!! Well I am glad to hear that hubby's not pregnant! :haha: I really do hope the test is right and it's your BFP sweetie. When is AF actually due?
> 
> I am shocked at you girls for being so quiet. Usually when I log in in the morning, there are pages to catch up on!
> 
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend?

I thought the same! LOL No plans for the weekend... Going to hope we accomplish something this weekend instead of playing Fallout for 2 days straight! LOL How about you?



LucyJ said:


> Wow amy that cabin looks so beautiful hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend. I really hope its the start of a BFP for you and good thing to know your hubby isnt pregnant although if he was you'd make a fortune :haha:
> 
> Hoping I think NTNP is a good idea pleased you are getting somewhere with your FS and getting tests done.
> 
> CJ I know I am very lucky with my dr and I found her by accident I phoned up to get an appointment with my dr after my first miscarriage as my body was doing some strange things he wasnt avialable so they said Dr Mitchel was avialable and I could see her and I am so glad I did as she has been so lovely and supportive (I think she has suffered a miscarriage just by a couple of things she said so she understands which helps I guess) I wish all dr's were like her with everything. Good luck with the pub how exicting really hope you get it and your BFP, where is the pub you may be getting?
> 
> Hey Caz good to have you back how are you and little one doing?
> 
> Well I've been to look at a school today where a job has come up its like my perfect job great school local to me three days a week year one/two (my favouite years to teach) so will be busy doing the application this weekend and keeping everything crossed then met a friend for coffee which was so nice and then hubby met me for a lunch which was lovely. Going to the rugby with steve and his brother tomorrow then we may have a day out on sunday or just relax at home plus have to do my app. What is everyone else up to?

Ooh! Good luck, honey! :hugs:



Sassy_TTC said:


> LucyJ said:
> 
> 
> Bleeding has stopped :happydance: still have some slight cramping now and then but think I may have a urinary infection waiting to here back from docs as took a sample up to be tested.
> 
> I'm still very tired but doing better getting out more which is good.
> 
> Glad your not worrying about the baby but sorry to hear you are stressed anything I can help with? If you need a friendly ear I'm here for you. Take it your still throwing up a lot you poor love big :hugs: to you
> 
> I'm still throwing up daily but no where near as much as before! I started puking when we had people over for dinner last night, thankfully no one heard :haha:
> 
> Oh just usual stress, my Mum and lil bro have fallen out massively and he said he's moving out and never speaking to her again, so she wants me to talk to him! I just don't want to get involved!! :nope:
> My Dad phoned me yesterday after not speaking for 21 months and it's just playing on my mind!
> 
> Woo hoo that the bleeding had gone, I hope you haven't got an infection.xxxxClick to expand...

God, it sucks that things are so tense for you right now, Sassers! :hugs: I'm so sorry!



sugarlove said:


> CJ good luck with the pub :thumbup:
> 
> Amy, that place looks fab, can I come? Have you tried to test again? Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Hoping, sounds like a good decision you've made re the NTNP.
> 
> Nato, I'm having the same problem as you. I was told to get blood taken 7dpo, today I'm only 6, but the hospital does not take blood on a weekend. I had a word with the Nurse when I was in today, and I'm going in on Monday as well. I'm not sure whether FF is wrong about my ov date, and if that's the case, it would only put me at 5dpo today.
> 
> Also, when I asked my Doctor about the FSH test, and didn't it have to be done on day 3, she told me that they can do it at any time, and that they have a range for the day of the cycle. If it looks abnormal, I will have it taken again. All my fertility books say day 3 for it, so who knows https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/srug.gif
> 
> Sparkly, you chart is looking great! :happydance:Hope you had a nice day in York.
> 
> Lucy, hope you get that job, it sounds great!
> 
> I'm off to see Joseph at the theatre tonight and then getting a takeaway curry on the way home.
> 
> Hi to all the other ladies
> xx

The only time that it doesn't have to be done on CD3 is when someone is suffering from very irregular periods and there's no way to know if they'll see a CD3 again for months. I had mine checked once on the wrong day, but it was during a stint where I was bleeding constantly. It was to get an overall idea of my hormone levels and see if there was something hinky going on. But, if you have regular cycles, then it DOES need to be CD3. It can also be later than CD3 if you're doing the Clomid Challenge.



LucyJ said:


> Sugar I'm getting my FSH tested and my doc didnt say anything about having to have it at a certain time.
> 
> Oh sassy I'm sorry to hear about that familys can be so difficult is your brother upset about your mums plans I really hope they manage to sort it out and things get better for you. Here if you need to have a rant or discuss things.
> 
> I think your doing really well for people not seeing you puking glad its eased a bit but sorry your still throwing up.

I don't understand why so many docs order tests that they don't understand. It DOES need to be done at a certain time or the result will be 100% meaningless. :(


----------



## Megg33k

P.S. I'm no longer sexless... I finally got some yesterday. It was a nice change! LOL


----------



## Sassy_TTC

ALRIGHT Megg rub it in why don't you :rofl: Lucky devil.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! It was almost a month! I can't help it! I felt like we were roommates or something. It was bloody awful. Although, I don't know how comfortable I'll be with sex during pregnancy. We'll see when/if the time comes!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thank megg and sugar - yes my dr said could get my tests done between days 3-7. 

I am sort of day 2.5 today too cos af started at about 11pm on Tuesday, but id never have known if i hadnt got out of bed to check cos i was thinking about it

argh, i should have gone today but megg didn't get up in time to tell me. 

stupid timezones!! I just called the hospital and they shut the drop in half an hour ago

bollocks. Should i wait till next month now? or get them done on Monday which will be day 5/6


----------



## Megg33k

That's tough... Let me see what I can dig up!

Edit: You could go ahead and do it on CD5/6... but it will likely not be nearly as accurate. I'd be tempted to wait a month... unless you think you can get it re-checked next month "to be sure"? If you think you can get it done both months, go ahead and do it.


----------



## Allie84

Well, I'm back from the doctor. May I join the ranks of the bad FS appointments? (This OBGYN I saw specializes in infertility, which I didn't know before)

He was soooo negative about my chances. :( My TSH is higher than before-3.5, and my DHEA is also now elevated. He thinks I have PCOS! He looked at my 'normal' ultrasound from before and said it's possible my ovaries have cysts, and that in conjunction with elevated testosterone and DHEA points to PCOS. The thyroid is another issue entirely. He thinks PCOS why I had a mc in April and doesn't think I'll get pregnant again without metformin, and then if that doens't work Clomid, and then if that doens't work IUI, and he even went as far to say maybe IVF!?!?! I just cannot believe this...I'm only 26, and have only been trying for 6 months and all of a sudden I'm being told I might need IVF. :cry: 

Now, I know it's not his fault that he had to give me bad news, but he was so uncaring. He kept saying "I'm very concerned with what I see" and "We have a long road ahead of us" and also was dismissive of anything I said...like CJ's he was explaining things like what annovulatory was as if I had no idea. :growlmad: And he was saything things like, "You're 7 day progresterone shows you ovulated, but I don't see how!" Gee, thanks. And he was super dismissive of the soy shortening my cycle, which is is! He said if I do happen to get pregnant this cycle I need to be worried about the effects of my DHEA and testosterone on the baby. :( So now if I do get pregnant I'll be worried. Oh, and he was on the phone half of the time, and was showing me his computer screen and giving me the thumbs up or down for my results instead of speaking to me. WTF. Oh, and my blood pressure was through the roof (140/98) but I hadn't been to that unit of the hospital since my miscarriage. :( It brought back a lot of memories and made me feel really emotional.

The plan for now is to do another 7dpo blood test in a week, and then do all of my bloodwork on CD3. He wants to do a pelivc ultrasound, and maybe and HSG and semen analysis. I feel this is all a bit much since I haven't been trying that long. Or should I just be happy he's testing all of this?

Well I better get back to work. I haven't read through yet. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Haha! It was almost a month! I can't help it! I felt like we were roommates or something. It was bloody awful. Although, I don't know how comfortable I'll be with sex during pregnancy. We'll see when/if the time comes!

We haven't had it for nearly 7 weeks, imagine that! :wacko:
Danny said the other night he doesn't wan to do it for the whole pregnancy as he's scared it might cause mc and he doesn't feel right now there's a baby in there :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Well, I'm back from the doctor. May I join the ranks of the bad FS appointments? (This OBGYN I saw specializes in infertility, which I didn't know before)
> 
> He was soooo negative about my chances. :( My TSH is higher than before-3.5, and my DHEA is also now elevated. He thinks I have PCOS! He looked at my 'normal' ultrasound from before and said it's possible my ovaries have cysts, and that in conjunction with elevated testosterone and DHEA points to PCOS. The thyroid is another issue entirely. He thinks PCOS why I had a mc in April and doesn't think I'll get pregnant again without metformin, and then if that doens't work Clomid, and then if that doens't work IUI, and he even went as far to say maybe IVF!?!?! I just cannot believe this...I'm only 26, and have only been trying for 6 months and all of a sudden I'm being told I might need IVF. :cry:
> 
> Now, I know it's not his fault that he had to give me bad news, but he was so uncaring. He kept saying "I'm very concerned with what I see" and "We have a long road ahead of us" and also was dismissive of anything I said...like CJ's he was explaining things like what annovulatory was as if I had no idea. :growlmad: And he was saything things like, "You're 7 day progresterone shows you ovulated, but I don't see how!" Gee, thanks. And he was super dismissive of the soy shortening my cycle, which is is! He said if I do happen to get pregnant this cycle I need to be worried about the effects of my DHEA and testosterone on the baby. :( So now if I do get pregnant I'll be worried. Oh, and he was on the phone half of the time, and was showing me his computer screen and giving me the thumbs up or down for my results instead of speaking to me. WTF. Oh, and my blood pressure was through the roof (140/98) but I hadn't been to that unit of the hospital since my miscarriage. :( It brought back a lot of memories and made me feel really emotional.
> 
> The plan for now is to do another 7dpo blood test in a week, and then do all of my bloodwork on CD3. He wants to do a pelivc ultrasound, and maybe and HSG and semen analysis. I feel this is all a bit much since I haven't been trying that long. Or should I just be happy he's testing all of this?
> 
> Well I better get back to work. I haven't read through yet. Hope everyone is well.

He does sound like he was being a total dick... :hugs: But, he isn't necessarily wrong, just shit with bedside manner. Sometimes, the more a doctor understands, the less capable they are of being nice. I don't understand it, but it does sound like he knows what he's talking about to some degree. Although, I think his understanding of PCOS is a bit lacking. If you're ovulation with PCOS, its not usually a big problem. However, with your late ovulation... that could be an issue. They will always dismiss soy... most of them will say it renders you infertile. That's bullshit, but its what they have to say. 

Let me be very honest here... I got in to see a FS in mid-2009. I was 28. I was being told some things similar to what you're being told from a similarly bitchy FS. I refused to go back because I felt we hadn't been trying for very long (mostly because I'd only just gotten the constant bleeding under control a few months earlier). She said that the best thing I could do was move to IVF probably if I wanted a baby sooner than later. I ignored it and got in a huff. Almost 1.5 years later, I'm going to a new FS in the same office who I love and doing exactly what she said I should have done. I might already have my baby if I had listened. I don't regret ignoring it, because I'd rather have had to wait than to give her a single cent of our money... but that's only because I'm THAT stubborn. 

So, be VERY happy that they're taking interest now and get as much testing as you can. Don't wait because you're young and haven't tried for very long... This could save you from being less young and having tried for ages and in no better place than you are now... except then you'd be kicking yourself for waiting. I hate that he's a prick, but I say suck it up and listen to him. :hugs: I mean that in a very nice way... I swear!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh Allie, I'm soooooo sorry sweetie, I hate it when doc's speak to you like that do they not realise this is your whole life! Grrr makes me mad, I have no advice hunny as I have no idea what any of those things are but I hope one of the other girls can be more helpful to put your mind at rest a little.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Haha! It was almost a month! I can't help it! I felt like we were roommates or something. It was bloody awful. Although, I don't know how comfortable I'll be with sex during pregnancy. We'll see when/if the time comes!
> 
> We haven't had it for nearly 7 weeks, imagine that! :wacko:
> Danny said the other night he doesn't wan to do it for the whole pregnancy as he's scared it might cause mc and he doesn't feel right now there's a baby in there :cry:Click to expand...

Oh jeez! There's really no reason for him to think that it would cause a MC. Perhaps you could have the doc say so? Tons of people have sex when they're pregnant and don't miscarry! :hugs: A lot of men do get freaked out by putting their junk so close to the baby though. Although, I think its rubbish... That's how the baby got there to begin with. And, its not like the baby is growing in your foof... Its in your uterus, which is a bit farther away than they realize!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab advice Megg.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Haha! It was almost a month! I can't help it! I felt like we were roommates or something. It was bloody awful. Although, I don't know how comfortable I'll be with sex during pregnancy. We'll see when/if the time comes!
> 
> We haven't had it for nearly 7 weeks, imagine that! :wacko:
> Danny said the other night he doesn't wan to do it for the whole pregnancy as he's scared it might cause mc and he doesn't feel right now there's a baby in there :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh jeez! There's really no reason for him to think that it would cause a MC. Perhaps you could have the doc say so? Tons of people have sex when they're pregnant and don't miscarry! :hugs: A lot of men do get freaked out by putting their junk so close to the baby though. Although, I think its rubbish... That's how the baby got there to begin with. And, its not like the baby is growing in your foof... Its in your uterus, which is a bit farther away than they realize!Click to expand...

I think he know deep down there it won't cause m/c but he's using that as an excuse because he doesn't want to have sex with me while I'm preggo! Even though he wanted it the other night when he was drunk, maybe once I'm in 2nd tri that will be the trick!!!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, 2nd tri might help to ease his mind a bit. Its not that far away, I suppose. I actually can't believe how close you are to 2nd tri already! Can you believe it?


----------



## heart tree

I&#8217;m writing this morning to ask for a little support. I can barely hold back my tears and I&#8217;m sitting here at work. I went to my friend&#8217;s bachelorette party last night and was expecting to have an amazing time. You may recall that I avoided her bridal shower because I got my diagnosis 2 days before the shower and I knew there were going to be very pregnant women there. Anyway, I went last night full well knowing there might be one or two pregnant women there. I decided I was going to ignore them. Well, I walk in and there are 4 hugely pregnant women there. I tell myself &#8220;ok, just focus on your friends and don&#8217;t talk to the preggos.&#8221; Things are going ok for a little while. I confided in my friend that I&#8217;m having a bit of a hard time with all the bellies. She offers to be my &#8220;wing woman.&#8221; We decide to drink some champagne and things are going fairly well.

Then, we all get called to gather in the living room for a game. I&#8217;m not a big game person and neither is my wing woman. So we just try to hide out in the back. They don&#8217;t let us though. They make us call off numbers 1-4. I&#8217;m in the one group. I look around at all the others in the one group and see that there are no preggos in my group &#8220;Phew&#8221; I think to myself. Then they send us upstairs to a bedroom and give us toilet paper and white wrapping paper. As I get upstairs with my group we are told that each group is going to make a wedding dress out of these materials. Our models are going to be none other than the pregnant women! FUCK! The last thing I feel like doing is glorifying them. I just wanted to ignore them. So I focused on making a stupid tissue paper bouquet rather than dress our model. Jesus!

When I finally leave, I just start bawling in my car. I&#8217;m sobbing and heaving. I can barely see where I&#8217;m going. I get home in hopes that Tim will be my knight in shining armor. No such luck. He&#8217;s had a few drinks and apparently I&#8217;ve killed his buzz with my crying. He is so awkward with his response (or lack of it) that I just storm into the bedroom sobbing. I felt so alone last night. I felt like no one had any comprehension of my pain and fear that I&#8217;m never going to be one of those women. I&#8217;m never going to have that joy. That&#8217;s how I&#8217;ve felt since last night.

Today I woke up with such swollen eyes, I could barely see through them. I&#8217;m at work and I&#8217;ve had 2 people ask me if I&#8217;m ok. I don&#8217;t hide my feelings very well. My pregnant boss told me if I needed to talk her door was open. Yeah right, like I want to talk to her!

I&#8217;m so fucking sick of feeling this way. Nothing in my life feels enjoyable anymore. Even when I think I&#8217;m going to have a great night I get blindsided by my grief and despair. I&#8217;m feeling rather hopeless today. I have this diagnosis that can&#8217;t be fixed and might cause more mcs. How do I stay strong in the face of this? It is so hard some days. It doesn&#8217;t help that AF is coming in a couple of days and my hormones are all over the place!

Sorry I haven&#8217;t read today&#8217;s posts. I&#8217;ve been a mess as you can see.


----------



## NatoPMT

bloody hell, thumbs up or down on your results? He sounds like the Alan Partridge of specialists. 

Your news is tough Allie, and I know your last results really upset you - it must feel like a spiral of horrible news. But, if you are ovulating you are already exceeding what he thinks and it sounds like he said IVF would be after a lot of other treatments - which all should work. 

I am trying to be positive, but i know if i had that news id be feeling like total crap -i supposed this whole thing is a process that you adapt to the information as you progress. I think i have heard megg say she really didnt want ivf, and now its an attractive option. I know that at one point, i was saying i didnt ever want to try again after having an mc, and right now, none of us know whats in front of us. What you do know is you have the treatment options, which is what you need to get there. 

sod the fs, and his bizarre manner - on that, i will say to you what i said to CJ, is he any good? As out of order as it is, his behaviour doesnt matter if he can get you a baby


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> Yeah, 2nd tri might help to ease his mind a bit. Its not that far away, I suppose. I actually can't believe how close you are to 2nd tri already! Can you believe it?

No i really can't, time is flying by! I think it's helping that I'm not counting down the days, I don't care how many weeks+ days I am and I just want the baby to be fine. 2nd tri starts in middle of Dec, crazy stuff!xxxx


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Megg. I appreciate your honesty. But it made me feel awful. Do you think I should do IUI or IVF even though it's only been 6 months? My opinion, and it's not as educated as yours, is that it's sooo soon. I didn't have irregular periods until recently, and I've never had irregular bleeding. I just wish he wasn't so dire. I can't tell if I'm in denial or if he's jumping the gun. I mean is PCOS a definite infertility diagnosis?


----------



## heart tree

Shit Allie, I just read your post. I agree with Megg. He had a horrible bedside manner and shouldn't have been on the phone. That being said, these are all things to take seriously. Please love, do this 36 year old a favor and start working on them now. If I have one regret in life, it is that I didn't start looking into these things much, much earlier. There is a PCOS thread on here and I've read tons of women having babies with it. I know Sparks has it. It isn't the end of the world (though it may feel like it) but it needs to be addressed.

Docs don't believe in soy. My acupuncturist didn't think it was enough of a dosage to have an effect, but she didn't rule it out. Obviously it works wonders for some women and DID help you.

Sorry, my head is a mess, so I'm not sure if I'm rambling. Just wanted to give you a hug :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Amanda, I'm so sorry, I can't even imagine how you were/are feeling. I do think alot of people don't realise how difficult multiple m/c's are let alone other problems on top. Men seem to deal with things alot easier and Tim's comment is the sort of thing Danny would have said after a few! I'm sure he didn't mean to hurt you, men just don't think and maybe he doesn't realise how scared your feeling right now.

I wish I could give you a hug right now and I wish I could tell you that everything will be ok but I can't, I had many deeply low days and nobody could do anything to make me feel better so I know exactly how your feeling. Tomorrow is a new day hun, and hopefully you will be feeling a little more positive however hard it may be.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Im writing this morning to ask for a little support. I can barely hold back my tears and Im sitting here at work. I went to my friends bachelorette party last night and was expecting to have an amazing time. You may recall that I avoided her bridal shower because I got my diagnosis 2 days before the shower and I knew there were going to be very pregnant women there. Anyway, I went last night full well knowing there might be one or two pregnant women there. I decided I was going to ignore them. Well, I walk in and there are 4 hugely pregnant women there. I tell myself ok, just focus on your friends and dont talk to the preggos. Things are going ok for a little while. I confided in my friend that Im having a bit of a hard time with all the bellies. She offers to be my wing woman. We decide to drink some champagne and things are going fairly well.
> 
> Then, we all get called to gather in the living room for a game. Im not a big game person and neither is my wing woman. So we just try to hide out in the back. They dont let us though. They make us call off numbers 1-4. Im in the one group. I look around at all the others in the one group and see that there are no preggos in my group Phew I think to myself. Then they send us upstairs to a bedroom and give us toilet paper and white wrapping paper. As I get upstairs with my group we are told that each group is going to make a wedding dress out of these materials. Our models are going to be none other than the pregnant women! FUCK! The last thing I feel like doing is glorifying them. I just wanted to ignore them. So I focused on making a stupid tissue paper bouquet rather than dress our model. Jesus!
> 
> When I finally leave, I just start bawling in my car. Im sobbing and heaving. I can barely see where Im going. I get home in hopes that Tim will be my knight in shining armor. No such luck. Hes had a few drinks and apparently Ive killed his buzz with my crying. He is so awkward with his response (or lack of it) that I just storm into the bedroom sobbing. I felt so alone last night. I felt like no one had any comprehension of my pain and fear that Im never going to be one of those women. Im never going to have that joy. Thats how Ive felt since last night.
> 
> Today I woke up with such swollen eyes, I could barely see through them. Im at work and Ive had 2 people ask me if Im ok. I dont hide my feelings very well. My pregnant boss told me if I needed to talk her door was open. Yeah right, like I want to talk to her!
> 
> Im so fucking sick of feeling this way. Nothing in my life feels enjoyable anymore. Even when I think Im going to have a great night I get blindsided by my grief and despair. Im feeling rather hopeless today. I have this diagnosis that cant be fixed and might cause more mcs. How do I stay strong in the face of this? It is so hard some days. It doesnt help that AF is coming in a couple of days and my hormones are all over the place!
> 
> Sorry I havent read todays posts. Ive been a mess as you can see.

Oh, honey! I can't imagine how hard that must have been! I'm SO sorry! I don't know why people think that sort of thing is so cute. There are so many women out there that suffer the way that you (and the rest of us in here do)... but so many do it in silence that they could be really hurting a load of ladies that they call their friends. I think its crap that you were put through that, and I'm really sorry that Tim didn't help matters any. I wish I had words to that would help heal your heart! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> bloody hell, thumbs up or down on your results? He sounds like the Alan Partridge of specialists.
> 
> Your news is tough Allie, and I know your last results really upset you - it must feel like a spiral of horrible news. But, if you are ovulating you are already exceeding what he thinks and it sounds like he said IVF would be after a lot of other treatments - which all should work.
> 
> I am trying to be positive, but i know if i had that news id be feeling like total crap -i supposed this whole thing is a process that you adapt to the information as you progress. I think i have heard megg say she really didnt want ivf, and now its an attractive option. I know that at one point, i was saying i didnt ever want to try again after having an mc, and right now, none of us know whats in front of us. What you do know is you have the treatment options, which is what you need to get there.
> 
> sod the fs, and his bizarre manner - on that, i will say to you what i said to CJ, is he any good? As out of order as it is, his behaviour doesnt matter if he can get you a baby

You're right... I didn't want to... but it has become a very attractive option now. I'm sick of waiting, and the odds of IVF working is a lot higher than the odds of timed intercourse working. So, why not, right? LOL



Allie84 said:


> Thanks, Megg. I appreciate your honesty. But it made me feel awful. Do you think I should do IUI or IVF even though it's only been 6 months? My opinion, and it's not as educated as yours, is that it's sooo soon. I didn't have irregular periods until recently, and I've never had irregular bleeding. I just wish he wasn't so dire. I can't tell if I'm in denial or if he's jumping the gun. I mean is PCOS a definite infertility diagnosis?

No, honey! I don't think you need to jump right to IUI or IVF after only 6 months. I didn't mean to insinuate that. I DO however think that you should exploit their willingness to investigate your potential issues as much as possible. The more you know, the easier the process will get. As you start to see tests come back, you'll have a far better understanding of whether or not you need to go into further treatment. I'm actually still not sure that I NEED IVF... I might be able to conceive in Dec on my own and avoid it all. But 60+% for an IVF cycle is better than 20-25% on a timed intercourse cycle. So, I'll take it. I'm sick of waiting, and this has become the easier option. 

I'm going to be honest again here... Just because its only been 6 months doesn't mean that it wouldn't necessarily lead to a longer journey/struggle. Everyone who has been trying for a long time remembers when they thought "its only been 6 months" and I think a lot of us kick ourselves for not seeking help sooner. Like I said, if the FS I'd gone to hadn't been such a twat, I totally would be kicking myself for not allowing her to move forward like she wanted to. I still sort of do kick myself for it, but I'm very happy with my current FS, so I can look back without much regret. 

He did make it sound very bleak... sort of. But he mentioned Metformin and Clomid. That's a far cry from IUI or IVF. Metformin could be all you need. Clomid could give you the extra kick that it might take. He didn't say you needed IUI right now. He said that it might end up being where the path leads, iykwim? So, please don't read too much into his words. He definitely said there were other options first. Just take the testing, and then go in baby steps toward the desired outcome. Just don't put it off because you're young and its only been 6 months. You might come to regret that later. But, you'd never regret taking the help and having a baby in your arms sooner! :hugs: Love you, hun!


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh hearty, i'll give ya a hug. And if it makes you feel any better, i was sobbing like that all the way home from Waitrose on Monday night. On foot, in a busy street. I had to just keep my head down but i couldnt stop

I know that you are usually very much in a supportive role in here, and in your life, but the blindsiding taking over so dramatically is demonstrative of how much you do need support and an outlet to express yourself. How is your general feeling about the next cycle? Your fs was pretty optimistic as i recall? 

I don't know what to say hearty, cos i don't know what's best for you, whether you want to face some of the despair - or what to do with it... the despair is actually a fear and not a fact, you may face a long or short journey, we don't know. 

For me, its when does that fear become a transition into a fact...at what point will that be necessary to come to terms with what's happening when you don't even know what is actually happening? You know that there are options open, and the best option is now upcoming with the treatment for the next cycle. 

x


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Hearty, Megg, Nato, and Sassy. :hugs:

Hearty I haven't read your post yet...I'm typing this while pretending to work and having a work related convo with my boss haha. My head is a mess! I just had to tell you girls....I will catch up after work.

I'm feeling a teensi bit more accepting of it already. You're right, it's better to start young and be proactive. And sod his bedside manner, at least he's getting things done...I just wish he would have let me speak or ask questions. Because now I have more questions than answers.

Oh, and he wants me to do a 2 hour glucose tolerance test for diabetes. FFS, if I have diabetes too I'll be pissed. All of my glucose tests have came back normal so far, though.

Sorry for being all me me me. Off to class. Love you girls. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Sass. I appreciate it. It is nice to be understood.

Most women at this party didn't know about my recurrent mcs, but the organizers did as did the bride. I know the party wasn't about me, but for god's sakes, to make me dress a pregnant woman??? That's just too damn much. They should have given me a little advanced warning and an option to bow out of it. 

Tim is usually so great, but not last night. I know he'll be my protector at the wedding though. Luckily I have a dress to die for and I'm going to look great that day!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Thanks Hearty, Megg, Nato, and Sassy. :hugs:
> 
> Hearty I haven't read your post yet...I'm typing this while pretending to work and having a work related convo with my boss haha. My head is a mess! I just had to tell you girls....I will catch up after work.
> 
> I'm feeling a teensi bit more accepting of it already. You're right, it's better to start young and be proactive. And sod his bedside manner, at least he's getting things done...I just wish he would have let me speak or ask questions. Because now I have more questions than answers.
> 
> Oh, and he wants me to do a 2 hour glucose tolerance test for diabetes. FFS, if I have diabetes too I'll be pissed. All of my glucose tests have came back normal so far, though.
> 
> Sorry for being all me me me. Off to class. Love you girls. :hugs:

What questions do you have? I'll do what I can to help you get answers between now and when you speak with him again. I mean, unless they're questions about what he thinks regarding your situation... obviously I can't help there. But if they're medical in nature, I can maybe provide some of what you seek. I've gotten too good at this! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Oh allie I am so sorry he sounds like a bit of a dick to cant believe he was on the phone instead of talking to you and its no wonder that your blood pressure was high. I think if you can focus on the positives which is they are running lots of test which will give them a clear picture of whats going on I really hope you get some answers and he's more supportive towards you next time, can you see someone else next time? Thinking of you. :hugs:

Amanda if I could come over give you a big :hugs: and sit with you I would. I really wish I could instead I am sending you a cyber one and saying I am here for whatever you need. I do understand how hard it must be to be around so many pregnant women its a lot to take on board I wont tell you to keep positive as that is so hard to do I know and I think sometimes its good to feel what your feeling but your AF is nearly here and then your be on to a new cycle your seeing a good FS (who got your friend pregnant so I am hoping the same will happen for you) so when your ready there are some positive things to hold on to. Cry, scream, have a big old glass of :wine: do whatever you need to do then maybe go for a nice long walk tomorrow or something that helps you relax. Much love to you thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

heart tree said:


> Thanks Sass. I appreciate it. It is nice to be understood.
> 
> Most women at this party didn't know about my recurrent mcs, but the organizers did as did the bride. I know the party wasn't about me, but for god's sakes, to make me dress a pregnant woman??? That's just too damn much. They should have given me a little advanced warning and an option to bow out of it.
> 
> Tim is usually so great, but not last night. I know he'll be my protector at the wedding though. Luckily I have a dress to die for and I'm going to look great that day!

Haha that's what I love about you, I know you will show up to that wedding looking drop dead gorgeous in a stunning dress and to die for shoes, all those preggo's will be jealous of you hun.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy I really hope things sort out with your brother and mum it must be hard for you all maybe when hes calmed down a little they will be able to sit down and talk about things.

Megg need your help please, does my erpc count as CD1 as not sure where I am in the cycle. I'm going to get the bloods done at my dr's as to be honest it brakes up the month waiting for our other appointment but what about the ones on 1st Dec as I have no idea where I will be in my cycle are there other tests that have to be done on certain days Im a bit worried I'm going to get there and they will tell me to come back next month on the right days. Im pretty sure on the 1st they are going to check for clotting issues and chromosomal abnormalities. Steve is also having blood done.

Think I've missed a few post so going to go and read back :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty hun i feel your pain....I had that same experience at that wedding back in June with the preggos at my table rubbing their bellies and giving me advice. i totally lost it that night as well with pretty much no understanding from Alex. I know your situation is more difficult given the added strain of your diagnosis, i just want you to know im always here if you need to vent...

Allie, i agree with Hearty...The sooner we address these issues the better.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, take it from a 39 year old who's holding back and listening to what others are saying to you and thinking i should take the advice myself...don't wait


----------



## Sparkly

Allie84 said:


> Thanks, Megg. I appreciate your honesty. But it made me feel awful. Do you think I should do IUI or IVF even though it's only been 6 months? My opinion, and it's not as educated as yours, is that it's sooo soon. I didn't have irregular periods until recently, and I've never had irregular bleeding. I just wish he wasn't so dire. I can't tell if I'm in denial or if he's jumping the gun. I mean is PCOS a definite infertility diagnosis?

Sorry Allie i haven't finished reading everything that you've posted, but I feel the need to respond to this straight away......it is NOT and infertility diagnosis, my DS is living proof, it is however a subfertility diagnosis. It will be harder for you to get and stay pregnant, but with the right help and meds you CAN get there, even if it does mean IVF, it's a lot to wrap you head around, but the fact that you have found out so soon is a bonus really. My periods have never been irregular and I usually ovulate just fine on my own, but I do have hormonal imbalances and cysts on my ovaries. My own FS was a bit of a cock, but he knew what he was doing, and after years of me struggling, he was the one who diagnosed me very quickly.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I have to agree....even though you are only 26, I would honestly start thinking and planning ahead of IVF if you need it. As much as a person wants to conceive naturally, it might not be possible. If it was me, I would try for maybe another year, and if no luck, I would go ahead with the other options. My BFF was only 27 when she tried IVF. 

Hearty - I am sorry about your night. As hard as it is, I think you have to find some kind of way that allows you to cope with being around pregnant woman, because it's not going to be healthy for you if you shut yourself off from life. Unfortunately, there is always going to be a pregnant person (and it seems like it is thrown in your face even more so when it's something you so badly want but don't have). I hope I'm not sounding callous because that's not the way I am meaning to be. I know how hard it is as well (even though some people might think I don't). I went to a baby shower a week after I had my mc, and I almost started crying while I was there and almost left. I made myself stay, but I didn't hold the baby (or any of the other babies that were there - including the one sitting right beside me). I think it made me stronger in the end for just staying and basically facing the fear kind of thing. I think if you can find something that will help you get through it, you will be much better off in the end, even if you have to straight out say to people, I'm sorry but I'm just not comfortable being around pregnant people due to my mc's. I think people don't realize how hard it is for someone, unless they are told. 

Megg - the only plans I have for the weekend is coming out to work for awhile, doing laundry, and cleaning house. I leave to go down south on Thursday, so trying to get everything done before I leave.


----------



## heart tree

I LOVE YOU GIRLS!!!

I don't know what I would do without you. I already feel better. You all understand me so well. Thank you all. 

Thanks Nato for reminding me that fear is not fact. I tend to forget that in times like these. I was feeling really positive about my next cycle and the meds. I'll try to remain positive. Maybe just not today.

The silver lining, cuz I always need one, is that one of my best girlfriends is in town for the wedding from Australia. I haven't seen her in a year or more. I'm happy to be spending time with her this weekend.


----------



## Allie84

OKay, I had a bit of a chance to catch up...

Hearty, :hugs: I am so sorry. It sounds like it was a culmination of everything and that was just your breaking point. As you know, it was probably good to get all of that crying out! I'm sorry Tim wasn't as understanding...alcohol can definitely inhibit empathy, so I know he didn't mean to be uncaring. It is awkward, though, for the men, I think, when they can't do anything to help us. You WILL have a baby one day, I know you will. You have a great FS, great medical resources, and one thing all of us on here have which will help us all...being educated and aware, and proactive! :thumbup: 

Amy, as hubby's was negative, I'd say you're on your way to a BFP!! :happydance:

Lucy, it sounds like a great job; I hope you get it! Also hurray for the bleeding stopping!

Sassy, it is rough getting in the middle of a family argument, especially since you seem so close to your family. If they knew you were pregnant they wouldn't want you to be stressed, so I hope you have been able to step away from the situation and relax a bit. Take some 'me' time, you deserve it.

Megg, well done on getting some! :)


----------



## heart tree

Mel, no offence, but I just had my 3rd miscarriage less than 4 months ago and am also facing more of them. I know I have to learn how to cope with being around pregnant women, and honestly, I thought I was doing just that last night. I didn&#8217;t avoid going to the party. I even patted one woman&#8217;s belly. As a way to protect myself and cope, I decided not to feel the need to talk to them and ask about their pregnancies. Right now, that is my way of coping with being around them.

I&#8217;ve been kicking myself for not saying something about my participation in the activity. Upon reflection though, it happened so quickly, I didn&#8217;t realize the extent of the game until it was too late. That&#8217;s why I put myself in a corner and made a tissue bouquet instead of dressing the pregnant woman. 

I feel like there is a time and place for everything. My good friends at the party know about my mcs. A lot of the women there I didn&#8217;t know. I really didn&#8217;t feel like making some statement to a group of people who I had just met about my mcs or the fact that I wasn&#8217;t comfortable with the activity. I just dealt with it in my own way and then vented to a girlfriend about it.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh hearty, I don't know what to say. I'm kind of the opposite in that I tried to confront my feelings, I remember a couple of weeks after we MC going through some random girl from our town's facebook pictures of her baby *insane* almost to drive myself mad. I can totally understand how you're feeling and why it upset you so much. You have to remember though this is early days, however dire the diagnosis may or may not turn out to be in the future it will get easier to be around preggos and you'll just feel a little sting around them other than needing to cry in your car. Turn up to the wedding looking drop dead gorgeous, have a good old DRINK and dance with your man and you can bet they'll feel jealous of YOU!

Allie - what a shock for you. What a lovely doc you have *roll eyes* I know it seems too early to be looking into options but once the shock wears off it might be worthwhile just looking into them slowly. Not jumping straight to IVF, but looking maybe at some of the options into looking more at what may be wrong. I haven't mentioned it specifically on here, but I had horrendous ovaries COVERED with cysts when I was younger which were rarely visible on ultrasound. I remember my last operaton (when I was 20, 6 years ago) my consultant couldn't see any cysts on the scan but decided to do a laparoscopy anyway and you can see in the video my ovary was covered in cysts which he popped. I think if I was having fertility treatment it would have been called Ovarian Drilling maybe? Forgive me if I'm wrong. Anyway I'm just giving you my experience because i've ended up getting there eventually. I'm sorry you feel so hopeless though xx


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> What questions do you have? I'll do what I can to help you get answers between now and when you speak with him again. I mean, unless they're questions about what he thinks regarding your situation... obviously I can't help there. But if they're medical in nature, I can maybe provide some of what you seek. I've gotten too good at this! LOL


You are very good at this! Well, my body seems to be super senstive to stress. He agrees thats why my prolactin gets raised and is normal under nonstressful situations. And my blood pressure-140/98 and then at the end 100/70-obviously very affected by stress, as he pointed out. Can stress be related to my elevated testosterone and DHEA? I mean, what causes that? I thought PCOS was what happened to people with unhealthy lifestyles (forgive my ignorance) and I eat well, exercise, don't drink or smoke, etc. He said it was probably related to insulin resistance in my case, hence the 2 hour glucose test. BUT, I have had fasting insulin and the test that measures it over 3 months and was told I don't have insulin resistance. It was like he was saying those tests were wrong? And if I did get pregnant what could be done about my testosterone as he said it would be bad for the baby? He didn't say how they would treat it, though. Because now I'm also worried that if I do get pregnant I will miscarry right away again. Oh, and lastly...he said my progesterone at 7pdo at 9.6 was good, but I've read on here it's not so good. I'm doing another 7dpo test next week...will the soy raise it at all? I still want it higher and am thinking of doing cream, but I don't want to mess with the blood test.

Lastly, everything with me is always 'borderline.' My testosterone, TSH, DHEA, etc. I don't know that's good or bad because on one hand, how can everything be so bad if it's all just borderline, and on the other, does it mean it's a slipperly slope to horrible results? I worry if I take meds it might mess everything up worse. I'm soooo against medication in general. Oh, and do you think I should push for thyrorixine with my TSH? He says no. 

Sorry for my novel...can you provide what I seek, lol?


----------



## msarkozi

No offence taken, and it always breaks my heart to see when people end up in tears and I can't do anything about it for them. And I know people think that I don't have a clue about any of it because I only had one mc, but here's a little secret that I have never mentioned before - I lost a baby at 20 weeks before when I was 17 yrs old. So I am actually on my third pregnancy myself.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Mel, that is some secret to have kept. Thanks for sharing. I never thought you didn't understand. A loss is a loss and as far as I knew, you had one. One is one too many. Now I realize you've had 2. I really appreciate you feeling comfortable enough to tell us. So the fact that you are at 23 weeks must feel so good.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry to all the bridal showery type people (if they exist) but what sort of a bloody game is that anyway? what a pile of shite.


----------



## heart tree

I agree Nato, it was a pile of shite. I'm really not into the game thing. I know people are and I respect that. It's just not my cup of tea.

Allie, so many questions! I wish I had a clue about a direction for you to take. This is a lot of information to take in. It's a lot for me to take in and I'm not you! All I can do for you is some research to see what I come up with. I know you are probably doing your own too. Hopefully one of these other smart women can offer some advice.


----------



## Duffy

Hello ladies, don't mind my foggy writing lol I was up late playing fable 3 lol, master pie maker that I am  

Melissa, thanks for sharing hugs. 

I banned most of the TV shows with pregnant women in them although now I'm opening up a bit and watching the new season of 16 and pregnant. I'm not gonna lie sometimes I sneer at pregnant women in my head but its more because "I want my second baby" and its not really until now that I'm getting over my own feelings. Its been a long hard road since my miscarriage of feeling ways I never dreamed of feeling but I'm seeing the top of the hill now.


----------



## NatoPMT

you're being a bit more diplomatic than me tonight hearty!


----------



## MinnieMone

Just popping up to say hi.... to send Hearty a big hug for managing to get through what sounds like the evening from hell. Who in gods earth would think that dressing up 4 preggo birds in paper would be fun, for them or the costume designers, i mean what happened to the good all days of tequila and rubber penises (or have I just attended some weird hen nights).... as Nato said, a pile of shit. quite. 

Allie - PCOS isn't necessarily a lead to infertility. I have very severe PCOS (and even though I'm not great at holding on to my pregnancies, I DO get pregnant, a lot), but I agree with Megg and the others, the sooner you can start looking into all the possibilities and treatments the better. I have personally come off the metformin which I didn't want to go on as it made me feel crap, and I believe has produced worse eggs (2 mc's since I've been on it), but your doctor for all his prickish bedside manner does sound as though he knows what he's talking about, and the fact that you are getting tested so early, is good good news. I was only diagnosed when I was 36 with PCOS my god I wish I had known sooner. It's nothing to do with lifestyle, you are born with it, usually hereditary from your fathers side, losing weight, exercise can lessen the symptoms, eating a low GI diet will help. If you are ovulating then that is a good sign, as many with PCO don't, that is usually where the metformin etc can help. 

Hope everyone else is ok, has anyone heard from Raz, hopefully her bleeding has stopped.


----------



## LucyJ

Mel thank you for sharing I am so sorry to hear that you went through that. :hugs:

Nato I'm with you what a pile of shit.

Hey mone thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Good to hear from you Mone. How are you getting on my love? Thanks for your words of support. I agree tequila and rubber penises was what I was expecting too. Sigh, those were the good old days LOL!

No word from Razzers lately. I hope things are ok for her.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Mone,

How you holding up? I hope your ok.xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh mel, that's so sad. Thanks for sharing.

Nato - I agree it's shite. But I don't *get* bridal showers, or baby showers, and believe me I am ridiculously girly so you'd think i'd love that kind of thing. 

One of my friends from work always organises parties and stuff and I have a feeling she'll do a surprise baby shower for me. But my mum and sister are 300 miles away and most of my friends are dotted around the UK, and I don't think she's thought of that. I may throw a hormonal hissy if my mum is not there!


----------



## MinnieMone

I'm doing ok I think. Not sure if it has really hit me yet, I know I definitely haven't processed the wider implications, my brain isn't letting me, just allowing very tiny thoughts through like, where did I hide that bag of crunchie rocks, or is Idiot abroad on tonight that will be a laugh, or isn't Holly Willoughby really bloody annoying on This Morning. Living by the second, it's getting me through.

Next week will probably be meltdown after the confirmation, then of course the mc itself. Jesus, just the thought is crap crap, bloody crappity shit.

I do keep having little tinsy weeny little day dreams (clearing not allowed in my 1 second living in the present coping mechanism thingy) that when the scan me on Monday she'll turn the screen and say 'oooh we made a big mistake there didn't we with dates missy mone, look at that lovely little heartbeat', you're perfectly 8 weeks), and it's a lovely 30 seconds of thinking ahhhhh amazing, but I'm back down to earth with a big crash when i know it is just a daydream and the chances of it happening is small, well, impossible really. 

I think we are going to keep trying though.


----------



## NatoPMT

you gotta do whatever is right Mone, if thats burying yourself in This Morning and Crunchie Rocks, so be it. 

Don't think about the crappity crap crap crapshite yet poppet, you don't need to, right now is right now and more important. 

I'm glad you've started to make decisions. The shock can cloud how you really feel - you can change your mind whenever you choose - for what its worth, i think you are doing the right thing with that decision. 

x


----------



## LucyJ

Mone I think living one second at a time is the best way. I know what you are going through the weeks wait is horrendous it's like your in a complete limbo you are preparing yoursleves for the worst but praying for the best. All my dreams in the week wait we had we're like that always psositive and happy either dreaming about the scan and seeing a heartbeat or holding my baby then you wake up its like a knife in the gut as you know it may not be what happens. Thinking of you and here for you whatever you need :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Ah bless you Lucy, I was pleased to read that you are getting out and about and teaching a bit again, are you sleeping any better? That's the part that I'm still finding so hard, I'm exhausted but as soon as I go to sleep my mind starts racing, it's better than it was before the scan and I'm sure after Monday it will improve still, but jesus I look like I'm on crack or something!

Nato - all I'm doing is eating, in the past when I had trauma I would just stop eating and get all thin and willowy and even though I would be feeling shit, I would look great, now I'm like the michelin woman. I think I might be doing it so martin doesn't fancy me anymore and I therefore won't get preggo, and therefore never have another miscarriage - or .... Maybe I just like cake.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie, so sorry you've had bad news. :cry:His bedside manner sounds shit. I don't know an awful lot about PCOS, but I know 2 mates with it it. One has just given birth to a little girl. Took her a yr to get pg, but she sailed thru her pregnancy. The other fell pg as soon as coming off the pill. I suppose it depends on the severity of it. Did he not comment on the fact that you fell pg the first time so easily? 

Hearty, sorry you had a crap night. I think it was very insensitive of the organiser to do something like that when she knows what you've been through. I reckon you need to do what you need to in order to protect yourself, and maybe if that means avoiding people who are pg for a while, then so be it. When I found out shortly after my mc the above mentioned friend was pg after trying for exactly 2 weeks, I avoided her for a while and didn't contact her. That may sound harsh, and I sent her a card etc. but I had to protect myself as I just didn't feel up to being around her. It's now 4 months later and I feel much better and I can now cope with it and feel really happy for her. As for blokes, mine would have said a similar thing. After my hubby's got a few inside him, he can be very insensitive, and let's face it they don't grieve for a lost baby in the same way women do. Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow. :hugs:

Mone nice to hear from you. I agree with you that Holly Willoughby is a smug irritating bitch! I so hope you get good news at your next scan.

AFM, I'm big sick of bloody Doctors not knowing what the feck they're on about! I queried the day 3 thing with 2 different Doctors and they both told me it was fine to get everything done 7dpo. If any of the tests come back even slightly abnormal, I'm paying private. Sick of fannying around with the NHS.By the time I see my Gynocologist for the second time in December, I will have been waiting for 19 weeks for this f/up appt. Balls to them!


----------



## LucyJ

I am slowly starting to sleep better it takes me ages to get to sleep at night the problem I have is as soon as I go to bed my brain kicks in but I can fall alseep on the sofa with the tv on, so my sleeping pattern/routine is all over the place. I'm not having the horrific dreams anymore that I had been having straight after the mmc was confirmed and having the erpc which is a releif, I think I have started to allow myself to feel what has happened and allow it in which I couldnt do before. 

I lose my appetitie at sort of main meal times but crave crisps and chocolate not good need to really get myself back into a normal eating routine. You need to do whatever you need to get through this and if thats eating a whole ton of cake then so be it. 

I know what you mean about this morning (I do love phil and holly but its hard seeing her at the moment I think should be about 2 weeks behind her). I guess that is the innocence of pregnancy which sadly all of us have lost due to what we've been through.


----------



## Allie84

Hey, Mone, it's so nice to hear from you. :hugs: There's nothing wrong with trashy tv and chocolate for comfort, ever, in my opinion. And there's nothing wrong with hoping for the best, either. I hope you're hanging in there, okay. Thinking of you. :hug:

Mel, I want to give you the most massive :hugs: right now. I'm so sorry for both of your losses, and anyways even if it was just one it's still awful. :hugs:

Hearty, :hugs:. I know I have so many questions haha. I'm a questioner. I want to research every awful thing that could happen. I'm trying to avoid Google at the moment, though. I'm like Nato and others on here where Google gets to no longer be a good thing! 

I meant to say have fun at the cabin this weekend, Amy, and send :hugs: to Raz, hope she's okay. Is Yogi still off playing with the toddlers?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, sugar. Good grief, 19 weeks! That is an outrageously long time. I hope all of your tests are normal so you don't have to deal with that anymore!

Lucy, :hugs: Enjoy the crisps and chocolate all you want. But I suppose eating meals will help your engery and stuff. 

I like Holly Willoboughy a lot. I like her positive demeanor and loooove her fashion sense.I'm behind the times, didn't know she was pregnant.


----------



## MinnieMone

I used to like her, and I shouldn't be annoyed, but she mentions she's pregnant probably 5 times a show and the other day she said 'oh I can't eat prawns' and I thought FUCK I ate about 20 tiger prawn thai curries (my speciality!) during the past 8 weeks did that cause it! I then looked it up in my funk and wagnal and it said prawns are fine if well cooked, so she scared the beejesus out of me (and probably loads of other pregnant women with misinformation) and I just thought piss off holly! she announced her pregnancy the same morning Lily Allen's news broke about her terrible loss. I just thought, couldn't she have waited just a bit.

I'm just a moody mare at the moment and would be probably loving her if everything was still well, so I know I'm being a biatch. Don't even get me started on Myleene Bloody Kass! ha haa.

Martin is very good and subtly turns the telly over when anything relating to babies is on.... or prawns.


----------



## MinnieMone

Lucy, glad you have stopped having those awful dreams hun.

My whales have vamooosed also, i loved those whales.


----------



## NatoPMT

yeah, myleene klass and her smug range of smug baby clothes, and emma bunton announcing she's having her second.

and the endless interviews denise van outen does about how she's content

baaaaaah bleeeeugh paaaarf


----------



## sugarlove

Biaaaaatches!
:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

I think what you feel is totally understandable Emma Bunton has just announced her pregnancy I thought the same she could of waited instead of announcing the day or two after poor lily allens news. The thing that is really irritating me is the fucking advert for bloody natalie cassidy becoming a mum I'm so sick of seeing it. Its not their fault but pregnancy and pregnant celebs seem to be everywhere at the moment and Mylene Klass is bloody annoying!!! While we're on the subject Denise Van Outen gets on my last nerve ok rant over.

Sorry your whales have gone!!


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I am slowly starting to sleep better it takes me ages to get to sleep at night the problem I have is as soon as I go to bed my brain kicks in but I can fall alseep on the sofa with the tv on, so my sleeping pattern/routine is all over the place. I'm not having the horrific dreams anymore that I had been having straight after the mmc was confirmed and having the erpc which is a releif, I think I have started to allow myself to feel what has happened and allow it in which I couldnt do before.
> 
> I lose my appetitie at sort of main meal times but crave crisps and chocolate not good need to really get myself back into a normal eating routine. You need to do whatever you need to get through this and if thats eating a whole ton of cake then so be it.
> 
> I know what you mean about this morning (I do love phil and holly but its hard seeing her at the moment I think should be about 2 weeks behind her). I guess that is the innocence of pregnancy which sadly all of us have lost due to what we've been through.

sounds like youre getting there sweetie. slowly slowly catchy monkey. those dreams stopping must be a massive relief, very glad to hear they are on the wane


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks nato.

We must of posted about denise van outen at the same time!


----------



## NatoPMT

god yes, natalie cassidys trailers are really getting on my tits. I think its just they have this serene look on their faces THAT WE SHOULD HAVE 

temper tantrum building.....stand back


----------



## NatoPMT

oo sorry, i wrote tits and went all vulgar. i mustve been mad

haha at cross posting crossly about denise.


----------



## MinnieMone

oooh i'd forgotten about the van outen. Bet she was even more content when she saw Jamaraqui on X factor last saturday... and realised what a lucky escape she had. I used to fancy him something rotten. bit of a train crash now though, what's with the side on dancing. Not sure about her hubby, i couldn't cope with those curls, though he seems a mild mannered chap, and clearly doesn't mind being left holding the baby. 

natalie cassidy has her 'becoming mum' programme on tonight I think. expect lots of comedy face pulling. i may punch the telly.


----------



## NatoPMT

JayKay is a total embarrassment. He was cool in 1992, but then he tried to be a modern day Jonnie Rotten and made a fool of himself a few too many times. 

He was on before Stevie Wonder when i saw him in concert this summer and i was cringing 

Walking Dead starts tonight. Im scared.


----------



## MinnieMone

3 cross posts about natalie, I'm fat and happy, thin and happy, no fuck it fat and happy again.

van outen and her are having a twitter barney apparently, nat doesn't think you should work so soon after having a baby, pot kettle love.


----------



## LucyJ

Danni and Cheryl didnt think much of his performance note to jaykay its a good idea not to slag the show of that your about to go what an idiot.


----------



## LucyJ

yeah and van outen had excused her of making money of her child, she was all over lorraine kelly with her little one promoting the show. Have to say I was shocked when van outen went back to work after two weeks of having her baby and now has a full time nanny as she just gone back into a west end show.


----------



## sugarlove

JayKay looked a bit off his tits I thought!

Reckon I hate Hollie cos she's thin, beautiful, seems nice and is up the duff again, which she'll no doubt sail through. I'm just a jealous bitch really!

What side's Natalie on. Might watch it!


----------



## sugarlove

PS Nato, I said the t word too. I'm just foul mouthed altogether :haha:


----------



## Allie84

I just had to Google who Natalie Cassidy is. She's a bit rough looking for a celebrity.


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha Allie. She is a bit of a boot!

I'm just laughing at my labrador, he's running around with my knickers in his mouth. He's pulled them off the radiator! :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

pmsl at Allie. Shes got a proper gormless face on her. she played a child in a soap and then, as Mone said, she got famous for losing loads of weight and parading round in a bikini, but somehow still looking beefy despite being really thin, then putting it back on and saying she was happier. Same as hannah waterman, really. 

JayKay is always sweating and looking like he's had a livener. 

Sugar, its a good job Mel Gibson isnt a derail regular or i know what he'd be calling you.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha sugar. 

my niece got hold a pair of my pants from in my overnight bag and bought them into christmas dinner with her

i was absolutely mortified.


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo and extra yikes, Walking Dead is starting.


----------



## Allie84

LOL Nato and Sugar!!


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, hope there were nice ones! :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

laughing at sugars labrador, and nato's niece :haha:


----------



## MinnieMone

natalie's face went really desperate dan looking when she got thin, almost like she had suddenly become a pre-op sex change, her jaw was really square and scary. Hannah waterman also looked like she may be growing a penis before she put back on those 10 pounds.

Got only way is essex on.... my guilty pleasure. sshhh don't tell.


----------



## sugarlove

Watching Natalie Cassidy now. I'll give her marriage 6 momths!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, I feel like you are all talking a foreign language right now. I don't know who any of these people are. Except Jamiroquai, Stevie Wonder and Mel Gibson! Jamiroquai used to be my favorite band. They aren't super popular here in the States. But like Nato said, they were great in 1992. They definitely went downhill for me, especially when Stuart Zender was no longer the bass player. (I'm married to a bass player, so am very observant of bass playing!)

Aside from that, who are you all talking about???


----------



## MinnieMone

Adam's got eyes like a cod.


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha Mone! 

God this programme is crap, I don't know why I'm watching it! It reminds me a bit of that Kerry Katona show, but Natalie is not so fucked up :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Sassy I really hope things sort out with your brother and mum it must be hard for you all maybe when hes calmed down a little they will be able to sit down and talk about things.
> 
> Megg need your help please, does my erpc count as CD1 as not sure where I am in the cycle. I'm going to get the bloods done at my dr's as to be honest it brakes up the month waiting for our other appointment but what about the ones on 1st Dec as I have no idea where I will be in my cycle are there other tests that have to be done on certain days Im a bit worried I'm going to get there and they will tell me to come back next month on the right days. Im pretty sure on the 1st they are going to check for clotting issues and chromosomal abnormalities. Steve is also having blood done.
> 
> Think I've missed a few post so going to go and read back :hugs:

Yes, honey... Most people count ERPC as CD1. I didn't, but for different reasons. In the case of loss, yes... ERPC = CD1.



Allie84 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> What questions do you have? I'll do what I can to help you get answers between now and when you speak with him again. I mean, unless they're questions about what he thinks regarding your situation... obviously I can't help there. But if they're medical in nature, I can maybe provide some of what you seek. I've gotten too good at this! LOL
> 
> 
> You are very good at this! Well, my body seems to be super senstive to stress. He agrees thats why my prolactin gets raised and is normal under nonstressful situations. And my blood pressure-140/98 and then at the end 100/70-obviously very affected by stress, as he pointed out. Can stress be related to my elevated testosterone and DHEA? I mean, what causes that? I thought PCOS was what happened to people with unhealthy lifestyles (forgive my ignorance) and I eat well, exercise, don't drink or smoke, etc. He said it was probably related to insulin resistance in my case, hence the 2 hour glucose test. BUT, I have had fasting insulin and the test that measures it over 3 months and was told I don't have insulin resistance. It was like he was saying those tests were wrong? And if I did get pregnant what could be done about my testosterone as he said it would be bad for the baby? He didn't say how they would treat it, though. Because now I'm also worried that if I do get pregnant I will miscarry right away again. Oh, and lastly...he said my progesterone at 7pdo at 9.6 was good, but I've read on here it's not so good. I'm doing another 7dpo test next week...will the soy raise it at all? I still want it higher and am thinking of doing cream, but I don't want to mess with the blood test.
> 
> Lastly, everything with me is always 'borderline.' My testosterone, TSH, DHEA, etc. I don't know that's good or bad because on one hand, how can everything be so bad if it's all just borderline, and on the other, does it mean it's a slipperly slope to horrible results? I worry if I take meds it might mess everything up worse. I'm soooo against medication in general. Oh, and do you think I should push for thyrorixine with my TSH? He says no.
> 
> Sorry for my novel...can you provide what I seek, lol?Click to expand...

Regarding the testosterone and DHEA linked to stress... The short answer is no. The longer answer is that there is no current proof or studies that have suggested stress, diet, or lifestyle has ANY effect on those levels. 

PCOS has NOTHING to do with an unhealthy lifestyle. Many women who suffer from PCOS do tend to be overweight (though MANY don't), but its due to the insulin resistance. They gain the weight due to it, and have difficultly losing it because of it. The hormone imbalance that's associated with it (along with the possible excess weight) can cause fatigue, which often leads to a decrease in exercise and activity. They didn't get it because they were unhealthy... but they become less healthy because of the effects of the disorder. It is possible to have developed insulin resistance since the test, and it never hurts to check again. 

Regarding the testosterone, it will likely go down if you can get the PCOS in check. The hormone imbalance will subside as the PCOS subsides. So, if you can hold off on conceiving until you've been through a few months of treatment, you'll be in a better position.

Your progesterone of 9.6 isn't that bad. It does show that you do ovulate but suggests a moderately weak ovulation. You could be releasing eggs that are either under- or over-mature... The late ovulation could play a part in that. Balancing your hormones would be a good first step. The elevated testosterone and DHEA probably aren't helping your quality of ovulation. Soy (just like Clomid) could definitely help with that. Over-the-counter progesterone cream wouldn't hurt either, but you definitely don't want to do it on a month where you levels are being tested. 

Being "borderline" is touchy. Sometimes "borderline" is only borderline according to that specific lab. There's a difference between being "in range" or "borderline in range" and being at "optimal" levels. "Borderline" can be MILES from "optimal"... and "optimal" is... well... optimal! Leaving borderline levels to go unchecked just opens the door up for worse levels later. I'm sure many of the 30-somethings that seek treatment after years of struggling and are shown with levels out of whack could easily have had "borderline" levels several years prior. So, it could definitely be a bit of a slippery slope.

I wouldn't push for thyrorixine yet... I think you might be able to get everything under control without it. Your level isn't really that sort of high yet. Over 4 is usually when that becomes a more attractive option.

As far as being sort of anti-med... You might have to decide if you're more attached to the idea of staying off of meds or being a mother. That might sound harsh, and I don't mean for it to. But, we live in a society that has made remarkable medical breakthroughs... and there are loads of women who would remain childless forever if they resisted meds on principle. You really might NEED meds... not just in a "to get pregnant" sense, but in order to be healthy and have a long, full life with your family. You have to take care of you first, and resisting might be counterproductive at this point.

Please take this with the understanding that I don't like the idea of all the meds. I react very poorly (and strongly) to stress... So much so that I used to bleed when I stressed. I wanted to conceive naturally. I wanted it to be a surprise. I wanted to know that my children were made out of an act of pure love. But, what I'm going through now... This IS love... It takes so much love to put my body through this process just to hold a baby in my arms. It is an act of pure love that I'm sacrificing some of my principles so that I can create a new life. Its just not the act of pure love that I envisioned. So, I've been where you are. I'm not blind to your feelings. I'm just saying what I wish someone had told me 3 years ago.

I hope that does give you an idea of what you hoped to find out? :hugs: 



msarkozi said:


> No offence taken, and it always breaks my heart to see when people end up in tears and I can't do anything about it for them. And I know people think that I don't have a clue about any of it because I only had one mc, but here's a little secret that I have never mentioned before - I lost a baby at 20 weeks before when I was 17 yrs old. So I am actually on my third pregnancy myself.

OMG! My jaw literally dropped. I'm SO sorry! I can't believe you've kept that secret for so long... Carried the burden alone... I wish I could just give you the biggest hug in history. I never doubted that you knew what loss was about... but I never understood how much more you knew about it than anyone ever should. :cry:



MinnieMone said:


> I'm doing ok I think. Not sure if it has really hit me yet, I know I definitely haven't processed the wider implications, my brain isn't letting me, just allowing very tiny thoughts through like, where did I hide that bag of crunchie rocks, or is Idiot abroad on tonight that will be a laugh, or isn't Holly Willoughby really bloody annoying on This Morning. Living by the second, it's getting me through.
> 
> Next week will probably be meltdown after the confirmation, then of course the mc itself. Jesus, just the thought is crap crap, bloody crappity shit.
> 
> I do keep having little tinsy weeny little day dreams (clearing not allowed in my 1 second living in the present coping mechanism thingy) that when the scan me on Monday she'll turn the screen and say 'oooh we made a big mistake there didn't we with dates missy mone, look at that lovely little heartbeat', you're perfectly 8 weeks), and it's a lovely 30 seconds of thinking ahhhhh amazing, but I'm back down to earth with a big crash when i know it is just a daydream and the chances of it happening is small, well, impossible really.
> 
> I think we are going to keep trying though.

Glad to see you, honey! Living in the moment is all you can do sometimes! :hugs:



sugarlove said:


> Allie, so sorry you've had bad news. :cry:His bedside manner sounds shit. I don't know an awful lot about PCOS, but I know 2 mates with it it. One has just given birth to a little girl. Took her a yr to get pg, but she sailed thru her pregnancy. The other fell pg as soon as coming off the pill. I suppose it depends on the severity of it. Did he not comment on the fact that you fell pg the first time so easily?
> 
> Hearty, sorry you had a crap night. I think it was very insensitive of the organiser to do something like that when she knows what you've been through. I reckon you need to do what you need to in order to protect yourself, and maybe if that means avoiding people who are pg for a while, then so be it. When I found out shortly after my mc the above mentioned friend was pg after trying for exactly 2 weeks, I avoided her for a while and didn't contact her. That may sound harsh, and I sent her a card etc. but I had to protect myself as I just didn't feel up to being around her. It's now 4 months later and I feel much better and I can now cope with it and feel really happy for her. As for blokes, mine would have said a similar thing. After my hubby's got a few inside him, he can be very insensitive, and let's face it they don't grieve for a lost baby in the same way women do. Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Mone nice to hear from you. I agree with you that Holly Willoughby is a smug irritating bitch! I so hope you get good news at your next scan.
> 
> AFM, I'm big sick of bloody Doctors not knowing what the feck they're on about! I queried the day 3 thing with 2 different Doctors and they both told me it was fine to get everything done 7dpo. If any of the tests come back even slightly abnormal, I'm paying private. Sick of fannying around with the NHS.By the time I see my Gynocologist for the second time in December, I will have been waiting for 19 weeks for this f/up appt. Balls to them!

I know this is going to sound massive big-headed and bold.. but your doctors are WRONG. It DOES matter. You can get them done at 7dpo... but it certainly won't tell you anything profound! :hugs: I hate doctors.



heart tree said:


> Wow, I feel like you are all talking a foreign language right now. I don't know who any of these people are. Except Jamiroquai, Stevie Wonder and Mel Gibson! Jamiroquai used to be my favorite band. They aren't super popular here in the States. But like Nato said, they were great in 1992. They definitely went downhill for me, especially when Stuart Zender was no longer the bass player. (I'm married to a bass player, so am very observant of bass playing!)
> 
> Aside from that, who are you all talking about???

Me too! I have NO clue what they're on about with those people! :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Hearty and Megg, Holly W is a TV presenter in the UK...she used to present two shows I watched when I lived in the UK (The Xtra Factor and Ministry of Mayhem). Now she does the equivalent of Good Morning America over there. I like her a lot, and she just announced she's pregnant again...Denise Van Outen is also a British TV presenter, and Natalie Cassidy is (she's the one I didn't know) a B-list celebrity who used to be on a soap. Now doing reality TV. 

Megg, thank you SO MUCH for your heartfelt and thorough response. I re-read it so I could take everything in and it was very helpful. I'm feeling much more at ease about PCOS now. I guess in my knowledge I just thought it was something that was controlled with diet and exercise. And getting it would somehow be my 'fault' even though I try to be healthy. Now I know! FX I'm not insulin resistant. There is only part of your post I was uncomfortable with... You said... "_Regarding the testosterone, it will likely go down if you can get the PCOS in check. The hormone imbalance will subside as the PCOS subsides. So, if you can hold off on conceiving until you've been through a few months of treatment, you'll be in a better position." _ It's kinda late for that this cycle as I just ovulated. :shrug: If I do get pregnant I will probably freak out! I asked the doc and he said not to worry, just to call him. But I probably won't anyways without treatment...anyways, thank you SO MUCH. I agree that whatever way our babies are conceived it is out of love, except of course all of the oops babies from one night stands. :dohh: Anyways, I really do appreciate your insight.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hearty and Megg, Holly W is a TV presenter in the UK...she used to present two shows I watched when I lived in the UK (The Xtra Factor and Ministry of Mayhem). Now she does the equivalent of Good Morning America over there. I like her a lot, and she just announced she's pregnant again...Denise Van Outen is also a British TV presenter, and Natalie Cassidy is (she's the one I didn't know) a B-list celebrity who used to be on a soap. Now doing reality TV.
> 
> Megg, thank you SO MUCH for your heartfelt and thorough response. I re-read it so I could take everything in and it was very helpful. I'm feeling much more at ease about PCOS now. I guess in my knowledge I just thought it was something that was controlled with diet and exercise. And getting it would somehow be my 'fault' even though I try to be healthy. Now I know! FX I'm not insulin resistant. There is only part of your post I was uncomfortable with... You said... "_Regarding the testosterone, it will likely go down if you can get the PCOS in check. The hormone imbalance will subside as the PCOS subsides. So, if you can hold off on conceiving until you've been through a few months of treatment, you'll be in a better position." _ It's kinda late for that this cycle as I just ovulated. :shrug: If I do get pregnant I will probably freak out! I asked the doc and he said not to worry, just to call him. But I probably won't anyways without treatment...anyways, thank you SO MUCH. I agree that whatever way our babies are conceived it is out of love, except of course all of the oops babies from one night stands. :dohh: Anyways, I really do appreciate your insight.

I really don't think the testosterone would have that much of a negative effect if you did get pregnant. I looked some of the effects... and it is only borderline high. I read that it can be linked to smaller babies. But, really... I think most of the ill effects would be a significantly high levels... and you're not in that position yet. If it happens this time, you're probably fine. I wouldn't actively try to prevent pregnancy for a few months... but maybe relax and focus more on getting yourself into a better position before going back to the obsessiveness that comes with TTC. I honestly don't think a borderline high testosterone level would cause many (if any) complications. So, breath deep and just wait to see what happens. I think you would be in a very good position with Metformin and maybe Clomid or Femara/Letrozole. I can't see any huge reason that would push you into further treatment... but do keep an open mind to it just in case, iykwim? :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

> Hearty and Megg, Holly W is a TV presenter in the UK...she used to present two shows I watched when I lived in the UK (The Xtra Factor and Ministry of Mayhem). Now she does the equivalent of Good Morning America over there. I like her a lot, and she just announced she's pregnant again...Denise Van Outen is also a British TV presenter, and Natalie Cassidy is (she's the one I didn't know) a B-list celebrity who used to be on a soap. Now doing reality TV.

Good description of who they are allie. I thought I'd add on Mylene Klass is a singer turned presenter she wrote her book about her first pregnancy and is pregnant again and is very annoying.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks so much, Megg. You are going to get some good baby karma with all of the good advice you give out. *deep breath* NTNP, wait for treatment (my follow up is Dec. 1st...I have to wait for AF to CD3 bloods). That's what I'm going to do. :) My testosterone was 1.02 with a .06-.82 range.


----------



## heart tree

First of all might I say whoa! Dr. Meggles to the rescue again!!! You know your stuff woman. I'm super impressed. 

Allie thanks for your info about these celebs. 

God I'm so freaking premenstrual right now I want to scream. Everything is annoying me including the woman sitting on the bus next to me right now. Her leg keeps bumping into mine. I feel like karate kicking her as Nato would say. 

Oh I just looked up and saw Tim on my bus. A welcome sight. Maybe I'll get him to karate kick her :devil:


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Thanks so much, Megg. You are going to get some good baby karma with all of the good advice you give out. *deep breath* NTNP, wait for treatment (my follow up is Dec. 1st...I have to wait for AF to CD3 bloods). That's what I'm going to do. :) My testosterone was 1.02 with a .06-.82 range.

Aww! Thank you! :hugs: I hope so! Yes, sounds good! 1.02 isn't probably high enough to do any real damage if you got pregnant. Its not great, but it could be worse! No need to worry yourself over it at the moment. :thumbup:



heart tree said:


> First of all might I say whoa! Dr. Meggles to the rescue again!!! You know your stuff woman. I'm super impressed.
> 
> Allie thanks for your info about these celebs.
> 
> God I'm so freaking premenstrual right now I want to scream. Everything is annoying me including the woman sitting on the bus next to me right now. Her leg keeps bumping into mine. I feel like karate kicking her as Nato would say.
> 
> Oh I just looked up and saw Tim on my bus. A welcome sight. Maybe I'll get him to karate kick her :devil:

I'm a bit neurotic when it comes to knowing about how fertility works... and it makes it even more of a slap in the face that I'm childless! LOL

I feel like that about people too! Fucking BCP!

So, you accidentally took the same bus as your husband?!?! That's so odd!


----------



## heart tree

We often take the same bus home from work. I just didn't know he would be on that one today as I forgot to call him and ask which bus he was taking. Not so odd I guess.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> We often take the same bus home from work. I just didn't know he would be on that one today as I forgot to call him and ask which bus he was taking. Not so odd I guess.

Oh! Gotcha! That's funny! I'd be surprised if I met my husband on public transportation... but mostly because we don't use it! LOL


----------



## reversal

do any of you ladies know any good vitamins to improve my dh 
:spermy: his motility is 35% so need to get it to 50% and the morphology is only 3% and need to get it to 15 %


----------



## Sparkly

wow lots of pages last night to catch up on...

Allie - As Mone and Meg have already said, when I asked my FS how I'd developed pcos, he said you didn't develop it ....you were born with it.....it's just normal for you :shrug: You just have to work around it chick, I am currently on metformin, clomid, and using progesterone cream, and from the looks of my temps this cycle it actually looks like I don't need the cream in combo with the clomid!! following my bbt charts clomid seems to give me a good strong ovulation, actually soy @ 200mg does too, and gave me less side effects. I have not been able to conceive successfully without some form of medication. I have a healthy lifestyle, I go to the gym regularly and eat well most of the time, but i am still overweight due to years no diagnosis.....my GP said I was suffering from stress when I went to him complaining that I was very hormonal and depressed and packing on weight after coming off the bcp....I mean I didn't just put on a few lbs it was around 5 stones within a year, my self esteem went down the toilet, as I was blaming myself, and my doc sent me home with a relaxation tape......:growlmad: WTF???? Unbelievably I diagnosed myself from reading a medical symptoms textbook!!! and eventually demanded a referral to a FS....who confirmed my worst fears!

Hearty - urrgh! @ the party, you're a braver woman than I, I'm afraid I'm not very tolerant and would have just come home.
Lol at you seeing your hubby on the bus :D

Mel - :hugs: It's awful we've all had to suffer from our losses x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning gorgeous girls,

Your chat last night made me chuckle, I wanted to watch that Natalie Cassidy programme but couldn't remove my head from the toilet! 

OMG I didn't even know Emma Bunton is preggo again, B*TCH!!! God I would feel awful blurting that out after what has just happened to Lilly Allen, selfish prats!

What's everyone upto on the this fine Saturday??? We have loads planned but I have a feeling I won't be going far at all.xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

I forgot to ask.......opinions please......should i stop my progesterone cream today? I'm on 12 dpo and still BFN, and I'm sure I'm out, pay no attention to my sky high temps, it seems I didn't need the cream in combination with the clomid!!! I'm concerned that if I don't stop it today my period will be late....and also.....I'm soooo godamn freaking hot it's ridiculous, everyone who comes into contact with me is commenting on it, and I'm so uncomfortable trying to sleep at night, I'm waking up like I just stepped out the shower....urgh minging!!


----------



## sugarlove

Morning girlies. Well I think I'm out this month as my temp dropped to 36.8, I've got quite bad cramps and I've got some spotting. Think my progesterone levels are dropping again. Was excited yesterday as thought the cramps and sore boobs meant something, but this is what I've had in previous months, only earlier this month at 7dpo. This means that the b6 has done nothing at all, in fact possibly made things worse. Am really pissed off :growlmad: 
Before the mc in April, I never had anything like this. Am fed up and saw another mouse in tha bathroom at midnight last night. Was screaming hysterically and am now actually in a hotel till my parents get back later today. Hubbie has left for Denver and I refuse to stay in that house any longer. Think there must be a nest :cry:
Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## heart tree

Sparks it sounds like you want to stopmusing the cream. If it were me I'd keep using it because I never seem to see my BFP's until 15dpo. I also seem to get AF even when I am using the cream. For me the cream never completely stops AF from coming on. I know what you mean about being hot though. I'm using the cream right now even though I'm not pregnant. I'm trying to extend my LP through the weekend so I don't have to deal with AF at the wedding I'm going to. I feel like a heater for Tim to stay warm by! Could you keep doing the cream for a few more days? How do you know your temps would be that high just from Clomid alone? What if you have a baby bean in there? 

Sugar I'm sorry you are having such annoying cycles right now. I spotted a lot in my last pregnancy during the 2ww. But as we know it didn't produce good results. It is possible to hav some spotting and have a healthy pregnancy right now. However if AF does come early you really should talk to your doc about your LP. It needs to be sorted in order to have a viable pregnancy. B6 never worked for me. Progesterone cream has. It lengthened my LP from 10 days to 12-13 days and no spotting. You use it only after you have confirmed ov with your temps. Sparks and I both use it if you want some advice about it. My acupuncturist recommended it to me. My doctor doesn't think I get enough of a dose absorbing it through my skin to make a difference but I totally disagree since using it I've noticed a big difference! 

I had a lot of AF cramps today. I need her to wait until Monday. Nothing thus morning though. I'm spending the day and evening with my god friend who is visiting from Australia. We're going to go to a museum in Golden Gate Park and then have some lunch probably in the Haight Ashbury area. For those of you who have never been to San Francisco, these places are a must! Lots of great people watching! 

Tomorrow is the wedding. I can't wait to wear this new dress. It is late 50's early 60's Mad Men style. Think sexy secretary meets pin up girl!


----------



## Sparkly

You're always so sensible Hearty....and I'm so impatient :dohh: I just checked my last pregnancy chart and I didn't get a BFP until 14 dpo, so i know you are right I should keep using the cream until I know for sure, thank you x


----------



## Megg33k

reversal said:


> do any of you ladies know any good vitamins to improve my dh
> :spermy: his motility is 35% so need to get it to 50% and the morphology is only 3% and need to get it to 15 %

Selenium, Zinc, and a prenatal vitamin.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

You must post a pic of your in this fab dress, sounds lovely.xxx

Megg you amaze me with how much you know, such a fantastic help to so many ladies on here, we would be lost without you.xxxx


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, I'm sorry about your cycle, and about the freaking mouse! I would be in a hotel, too. I hope you get it sorted soon and manage to have a good weekend. :hugs:

Thank, you Sparkly. :hugs: So it's in our genes?!? Unfair, that sucks. Sorry you think AF is on the way, but I'm with Hearty, I'd wait until I knew for sure. :hugs:

Hearty, have fun today! I've been to Golden Gate Park (which museum are you going to?) and Haight Ashbury, and really enjoyed both! My favorite part of Haight Ashbury (apart from the fascinating history...my parents were hippies) was Ameoba music; I love that store and could spend hours in there. Also, enjoy the wedding tomorow. Your dress sounds right up my alley, can you post a pic? 

Sassy, I hope you manage to get away from the toilet long enough to enjoy your weekend. :hugs:

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

May I ask for some more advice from you ladies? FF is saying I ovulated CD22 and I wasn't prepared for that...should I start taking progerstone cream or not? I kind of want to to be on the safe side but then the doctor yesterday said my progesterone was okay (though by my research not amazing), and also, I'm having another 7dpo progesterone test in week and I'm wondering if the cream will seriously skew the results? Decisions, decisions! Oh, and will the soy and B-Vitamin help my progesterone at all?


----------



## Duffy

Good morning ladies, eeek I hate mice I corned one in my closet and came eye to eye with it years ago, it still gives me shivers. 

I'm still waiting to O still not showing on the cbm so I'm feeling a little bummed out today ): 

Off to feed myself and entertain my daughter she being good eating her cracker watching mama type!


----------



## reversal

Megg33k said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> do any of you ladies know any good vitamins to improve my dh
> :spermy: his motility is 35% so need to get it to 50% and the morphology is only 3% and need to get it to 15 %
> 
> Selenium, Zinc, and a prenatal vitamin.Click to expand...

thankyou I thought you would know, good luck with your ivf hope you get a bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Ugh! Ho bag got me today and earily at that, which means I missed the eggy by one day and that I don't believe I have an LP defect like I was starting to think. On to actively TTC with digital OPK's and preseed... WOOHOO!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are relatively well today and if not I hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry about the ho bag Dazed. Sounds like you are in good spirits though. Next cycle will be your turn. 

Razzers if you are reading this, I'm thinking about you and hope all is well. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. 

Nato did you decide to do bloods today?


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls I'm back from the rugby a little cold but had a great day met some of the players afterwards.

Dazed sorry the ho bag got you good luck with next cycle.

Sparks dont give up yet it may just be to early when I was pregnant one of my early symptoms was a crazy heat steve said it was like sleeping next to a fire.

Sorry sugar hope your doing ok :hugs:

Duffy hope you Ov soon.

Hearty sounds like you have a good day planned hope the wedding is alright and please post pic's of your dress it sounds lovely.

Sassy hope you've managed to keep your head out of the toilet longer enough to enjoy your day.

Allie how you feeling?

Raz thinking of you :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anyone but lots of :hugs: to all.

Well I am no longer deprived steve and I had :sex: for the first time since sept last night well we had it twice :happydance: Well we got a bit carried away but didnt have any protection in the house so decided to go for it, for steve to pull out the thing is the first time we got a bit carried away lost in the moment and well he didnt :blush: I've got a lot of period like pain and I dont know if this is just my bodys response to what we did as it had been a while or whether there is a chance I could be Ov or could AF been due I worked out its been about 16 days since my erpc didnt think about that last night. :dohh:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww don't worry too much Lucy, what will be will be, look at me hun! xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks. I was a bit worried just because they wont be able to do the testing but I've never fallen pregnant that quickly so its not that likely. Just kind of thought opps today.

How you doing today? You watching X-factor?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Thanks. I was a bit worried just because they wont be able to do the testing but I've never fallen pregnant that quickly so its not that likely. Just kind of thought opps today.
> 
> How you doing today? You watching X-factor?

There's a first for everything though ay! I'm sure you will be fine.xxx

I'm ok, only puked 4 times today so far, had a lovely day out with Danny now we are snuggled on the sofa watching X-Factor, just ate a lovely chinese so we will see how long it stays in my belly for :rofl:

What you upto??xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Awww bless you glad you managed to get out and have a lovely day just what you needed I bet.

Doing pretty much the same as you apart from the chinese (hope it stays put) although I am eating my way through a bar of galaxy choloclate curled up on sofa with steve watching the X-factor.


----------



## cazza22

Evening my gorgeousnesses, god I'm stuffed we've just been to frankie n bennys for a big ass scran & I swear after craving their chicken wings all week I demolished them in seconds hahaha!! Just chillin now with my lovely fella watching x factor . Hope to god Wagner gets the boot I swear it makes me so mad that he's still there & good acts are getting the boot :-(.

Mone I've only read back a bit because I've missed so much but I just want to say I'm praying for you chick & thinking of u xxxx

hi everyone else massive :hugs: all round xxx Caz xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yummy now I want some Galaxy, I feel sick already :-(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Evening my gorgeousnesses, god I'm stuffed we've just been to frankie n bennys for a big ass scran & I swear after craving their chicken wings all week I demolished them in seconds hahaha!! Just chillin now with my lovely fella watching x factor . Hope to god Wagner gets the boot I swear it makes me so mad that he's still there & good acts are getting the boot :-(.
> 
> Mone I've only read back a bit because I've missed so much but I just want to say I'm praying for you chick & thinking of u xxxx
> 
> hi everyone else massive :hugs: all round xxx Caz xxx

Grrrr I hate Wagner too but I hate Katie more :haha:
How's your sickness??xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Caz I know its a bit of a joke like john and edward last year I always wonder who is voting for him!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

The same pratts that voted for Jedward no doubt!! :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

I want wagner out he is utter shit!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

:haha: yep I think so and louis walsh was their mentor too.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Louis is a knob head!x


----------



## dawny690

Sassy_TTC said:


> The same pratts that voted for Jedward no doubt!! :rofl:

I so wish we had a like button right now xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Louis is a knob head!x

totally agree

yeah dawny a like button would be good.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOW Matt was amazing, made me cry.xxx


----------



## dawny690

Although I used to know Matt years ago literally im not sure he is that great to be honest or maybe I just dont like the songs he sings, my favorites are Cher and Rebecca. Can I just ask what the hell is Danni wearing?? xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

I love matt that was an amazing performance beautiful song! Wow xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy I want to "like" your comment!

LOL yeh Danni's dress is rank, Cher is by far my fave but I think Matts got the best voice in the whole comp, plus I have to back him as he's from good ole Essex!xx


----------



## LucyJ

I can't decide whether I like cher or not thought she was amazing last week but not as good this week Rebecca just gets stronger and stronger.

I normally like Danni's outfits but not this week.


----------



## dawny690

So am I sassy xxxx


----------



## dawny690

I have pains in my left hand side of my stomache girls not sure weather to bd or not tonight as I have work all day tomorrow and I do have a little leakage problem after sex :blush: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Sugar, I'm sorry about your cycle, and about the freaking mouse! I would be in a hotel, too. I hope you get it sorted soon and manage to have a good weekend. :hugs:
> 
> Thank, you Sparkly. :hugs: So it's in our genes?!? Unfair, that sucks. Sorry you think AF is on the way, but I'm with Hearty, I'd wait until I knew for sure. :hugs:
> 
> Hearty, have fun today! I've been to Golden Gate Park (which museum are you going to?) and Haight Ashbury, and really enjoyed both! My favorite part of Haight Ashbury (apart from the fascinating history...my parents were hippies) was Ameoba music; I love that store and could spend hours in there. Also, enjoy the wedding tomorow. Your dress sounds right up my alley, can you post a pic?
> 
> Sassy, I hope you manage to get away from the toilet long enough to enjoy your weekend. :hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.
> 
> May I ask for some more advice from you ladies? FF is saying I ovulated CD22 and I wasn't prepared for that...should I start taking progerstone cream or not? I kind of want to to be on the safe side but then the doctor yesterday said my progesterone was okay (though by my research not amazing), and also, I'm having another 7dpo progesterone test in week and I'm wondering if the cream will seriously skew the results? Decisions, decisions! Oh, and will the soy and B-Vitamin help my progesterone at all?

I wouldn't use the cream this cycle. You want an accurate reading on your 7dpo test. So, skip it for now. Maybe the Soy will help enough that you won't need it. :)

Yes, the Soy can help. Vit B6 can help with progesterone too, but I'd definitely hold off until you see what this cycle's result is. No reason to take it if you don't need it. I'd actually be more likely to go for the cream instead anyway. The B6 can sometimes muck up cycles. But progesterone cream just stops effecting you when you stop putting on it. B6 is ingested, so it takes longer to get out of your system, and isn't designed JUST to increase progesterone. You never know what effect it may have on you.



reversal said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reversal said:
> 
> 
> do any of you ladies know any good vitamins to improve my dh
> :spermy: his motility is 35% so need to get it to 50% and the morphology is only 3% and need to get it to 15 %
> 
> Selenium, Zinc, and a prenatal vitamin.Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou I thought you would know, good luck with your ivf hope you get a bfp soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, honey! :hugs: My hubby's SA wasn't great either. I think we had 30% motility and 4% morphology. I was disappointed... to say the least. I suppose it doesn't matter now with IVF though.



Dazed said:


> Ugh! Ho bag got me today and earily at that, which means I missed the eggy by one day and that I don't believe I have an LP defect like I was starting to think. On to actively TTC with digital OPK's and preseed... WOOHOO!!
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are relatively well today and if not I hope tomorrow is better!

Boo at the ho bag! :hugs:


Oh, and Luce... Babies made from a botched "pull out" attempt are always sticky! LOL Sassers is proof!


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> I have pains in my left hand side of my stomache girls not sure weather to bd or not tonight as I have work all day tomorrow and I do have a little leakage problem after sex :blush: xxxx

I probably would... CD16!!!


----------



## LucyJ

I'd go for it dawny


----------



## dawny690

Just worried about leakage lol x


----------



## Duffy

dawny690 said:


> I have pains in my left hand side of my stomache girls not sure weather to bd or not tonight as I have work all day tomorrow and I do have a little leakage problem after sex :blush: xxxx


I had a odd throbbing pain where my tubes should be lol, it went away and we did bed that night and I was okay, maybe ur be fine too. Can you put a lil toliet paper there to catch fluids?


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:

> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Evening my gorgeousnesses, god I'm stuffed we've just been to frankie n bennys for a big ass scran & I swear after craving their chicken wings all week I demolished them in seconds hahaha!! Just chillin now with my lovely fella watching x factor . Hope to god Wagner gets the boot I swear it makes me so mad that he's still there & good acts are getting the boot :-(.
> 
> Mone I've only read back a bit because I've missed so much but I just want to say I'm praying for you chick & thinking of u xxxx
> 
> hi everyone else massive :hugs: all round xxx Caz xxx
> 
> Grrrr I hate Wagner too but I hate Katie more :haha:
> How's your sickness??xxxxxClick to expand...


How shocking was Wagner!!!! He is absolute dog dung!!! I know he's gonna get through again tonight which just gets me soooooo angry haha! I'm such a moody bitch at the minute I'll prob end up screaming at the screen!!! 
On the flip side of angry I'm an emotional wreck I'm crying at all sorts adverts songs fucking hollyoaks aaarrgghh it's driving me mad my Eyes well up at anything Lee thinks i'm a loony haha :rofl:

as for sickness Sass it's more nausea with me I feel sick on & off ALL day but I'll only puke like once a day, yesterday lee made pancakes I ate 2 because at the time I really fancied them they were down 5 mins & then @ the bottom of the toilet bowl I love puking though it makes me happy hahaha "weirdo allert"
As for my boobs (.)(.) there a whole different story oouucchhh & they are mahoosiveeee I'm verging on an E cup :happydance: lee keeps saying omg I just wanna touch them & I'm like you fricken dare I'll stab u I really will they KILL!! 

I'm still cacking myself for my scan on Wednesday I keep having bad feelings of dread then I feel positive then back to dread I swear it's driving me insane :crazy: on a positive I have my midwife now & my 12 week scan has all been booked in 6th December just b4 my birthday so hoping all is well or I'll have the worst birthday to date.

Just gonna chill today lee has done all the housework including all the washing & drying & he's stripped the bed & put fresh on he's like superman at a weekend with his OCD I swear I font lift a finger I just do the cooking. So I'm gonna watch gossip girl, vampire diaries (I heart Damon) & ANTM  my kinda Sunday xxx

what are you lovelys up to? Xxxx lov Caz xxx


----------



## cazza22

Has anyone heard off Raz?? Hope she's ok xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

No not heard anything caz I think her scan was today so I hope she is alright and all has gone well.

I'm glad your all booked in with the midwide and have your 12 week scan booked I am sure you will have an amazing birthday. Your bound to feel nervous/scared about a scan but try and focus on the positive like the nausea/sickness and sore boobies that and your very emotional which are all good sounds even if your do feel a bit crazy just all those hormones rushing round your body. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you on wed and sending lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> No not heard anything caz I think her scan was today so I hope she is alright and all has gone well.
> 
> I'm glad your all booked in with the midwide and have your 12 week scan booked I am sure you will have an amazing birthday. Your bound to feel nervous/scared about a scan but try and focus on the positive like the nausea/sickness and sore boobies that and your very emotional which are all good sounds even if your do feel a bit crazy just all those hormones rushing round your body. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you on wed and sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

Thanks Luce u always say the right things :hugs:. 
How are u feeling sweet cheeks? I really hope you get answers from your tests babe, not long now ay xxxxxxx

Raz had her scan @ 9.15 they morning so i keep checking in to see how she is. I'll check again later xxx Lov Caz xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I'm feeling stronger which is a good thing putting a lot of energy into doing other things so I dont think to much I just want to get to dec have our tests done and then try again I'm trying to stay hopefull as if I lose hope thats when it really hits me what we've been through this year and what we've lost. The support I have had on here especially has given me alot of strength that we will get through this.


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> I'm feeling stronger which is a good thing putting a lot of energy into doing other things so I dont think to much I just want to get to dec have our tests done and then try again I'm trying to stay hopefull as if I lose hope thats when it really hits me what we've been through this year and what we've lost. The support I have had on here especially has given me alot of strength that we will get through this.

You will get through this Luce, believe me there have been many times when i have wanted to throw the towel in after our 3rd loss i truly believed we were thr unluckyist people alive, we then went on to have a chemical which was the last straw for me & When i finally said enoughs enough & then sure enough out of nowhere we got caught with this LO, This last 18 months have really took it out of me ive been bitter, angry & most of all empty :cry: but Lee got me through it just like Steve will for u babe. 
I sometimes feel used to be a much more independant person before all of this, i now find myself needing Lee a lot of the time i feel sort of lost without him, I know u have felt that way too & it is completely understandable with what you have been through Luce :hugs:. I pray ur tests bring u answers mine unfortunately did not they were all Normal which believe it or not frustrated me more, surely all the losses were not just "bad luck"??
If we suffer another loss this time around i honestly dont know what i will do i cant even bare to think about it. It will kill us.

xxxxxxxxxxxx Lov ya xxxxxxxxxx Caz :kiss:


----------



## LucyJ

> You will get through this Luce, believe me there have been many times when i have wanted to throw the towel in after our 3rd loss i truly believed we were thr unluckyist people alive, we then went on to have a chemical which was the last straw for me & When i finally said enoughs enough & then sure enough out of nowhere we got caught with this LO, This last 18 months have really took it out of me ive been bitter, angry & most of all empty but Lee got me through it just like Steve will for u babe.
> I sometimes feel used to be a much more independant person before all of this, i now find myself needing Lee a lot of the time i feel sort of lost without him, I know u have felt that way too & it is completely understandable with what you have been through Luce . I pray ur tests bring u answers mine unfortunately did not they were all Normal which believe it or not frustrated me more, surely all the losses were not just "bad luck"??
> If we suffer another loss this time around i honestly dont know what i will do i cant even bare to think about it. It will kill us.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx Lov ya xxxxxxxxxx Caz

Yeah I know what you mean about your losses changing you being more relient on your hubby I'm so much more insecure than I ever was and the thought of lossing steve terrifies my which is crazy as I know I won't I always tell him to be extra careful at work and ask him not to leave me bless him always tells me he loves me and hes not going anywhere. I lost him in a shop the other week and I got really panicky when I couldnt find him I was so close to tears when suddenly there he was poor guy wonder what had happened as he said I looked so scared and upset seems so silly now but at the time it was horrid.

I always had faith after the first and even after the second that all would be ok but when we suffered our third loss it just made me question everything why us? would it ever happen for us? could I survive another loss? that really scares me as I'm not sure I could. I've been through so many emotions but like you that feel of being empty is there all the time I try to push in to the back of my mind. I'm focusing on the tests as that gives me something to hold on to its a really weird situation I would hate for them to find something awful but equally I dont want them to say everythings fine its just bad luck I want a reason but something that is easily fixed so we will be alright next time if that makes sense.

I know how scared you must be but things are looking good so far and I am sure your scan on wed will bring more good news I cant wait for you 12 week when you tell us everything is perfect with your little one. You and Lee so deserve your forever baby and you will make great parents :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

From "July Beach Bumps" about 4.5 hours ago:




Razcox said:


> Morning all! Well its great news had my scan and everything was fine and looked good. Saw the HB flicking away as well which was wonderful to see. I have a scan picture but wont out it on as its really just a blob with a smaller blob next to it!! They said i am about 5+5 but i think i will keep with the LMP date until my 12 week scan as i know things can chnage so much from about 6 weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> Sparky - Its sounds wonderful what you have planned :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Megg thanks for posting that I am so pleased it is good news how wonderful.

Raz if your reading the thread congratulations sweetie so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! Very happy for her! Congrats, Raz!!! xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab news about Raz, so happy for her.xxxx


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> From "July Beach Bumps" about 4.5 hours ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Morning all! Well its great news had my scan and everything was fine and looked good. Saw the HB flicking away as well which was wonderful to see. I have a scan picture but wont out it on as its really just a blob with a smaller blob next to it!! They said i am about 5+5 but i think i will keep with the LMP date until my 12 week scan as i know things can chnage so much from about 6 weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> Sparky - Its sounds wonderful what you have planned :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Meggles Im soooooooooo happy for Razzers, congrats babe if ur reading :thumbup: this :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for posting that Megg, I'm soooo happy and relieved for Raz! 

Cazz, :hugs: nice to have you back. Good luck with your scan on Wednesday, but with the ms and sore boobies, I feel very positive for you! It sounds like you're having a lovely weekend. Alex is currently cleaning the house and preparing a roast dinner, so I'm being well looked after today as well. Though I don't have the pregnancy reason, it sure is nice to be taken care of! 

Lucy, :hugs:, I hope you do get some answers with your tests. I think the way you're feeling now is perfectly understandable and I know I'd be the same! I think you and Steve are lucky to have eachother.


----------



## cazza22

Allie84 said:


> Thanks for posting that Megg, I'm soooo happy and relieved for Raz!
> 
> Cazz, :hugs: nice to have you back. Good luck with your scan on Wednesday, but with the ms and sore boobies, I feel very positive for you! It sounds like you're having a lovely weekend. Alex is currently cleaning the house and preparing a roast dinner, so I'm being well looked after today as well. Though I don't have the pregnancy reason, it sure is nice to be taken care of!
> 
> Lucy, :hugs:, I hope you do get some answers with your tests. I think the way you're feeling now is perfectly understandable and I know I'd be the same! I think you and Steve are lucky to have eachother.

Thanks Allie :hugs: I really hope I do have good news for you all on Wednesday. I'm finding it hard to even prepare myself for bad news this time because me & lee have been so positive about pip, we've even discussed names which we've never done before, he's bin so cute he downloaded an app on his iPhone for baby names and sat puttin them in order of favourites for me to look through I swear it made me cry bless him. 
& god damn now I want a roast dinner again!!! I'm starvin marvin I think a naughty Tea is on the cards as the smell of the oven knocks my stomach haha any excuse for a KFC :rofl:

enjoy ur roast & being pampered babe u deserve it!! Xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that Megg, I'm soooo happy and relieved for Raz!
> 
> Cazz, :hugs: nice to have you back. Good luck with your scan on Wednesday, but with the ms and sore boobies, I feel very positive for you! It sounds like you're having a lovely weekend. Alex is currently cleaning the house and preparing a roast dinner, so I'm being well looked after today as well. Though I don't have the pregnancy reason, it sure is nice to be taken care of!
> 
> Lucy, :hugs:, I hope you do get some answers with your tests. I think the way you're feeling now is perfectly understandable and I know I'd be the same! I think you and Steve are lucky to have eachother.
> 
> Thanks Allie :hugs: I really hope I do have good news for you all on Wednesday. I'm finding it hard to even prepare myself for bad news this time because me & lee have been so positive about pip, we've even discussed names which we've never done before, he's bin so cute he downloaded an app on his iPhone for baby names and sat puttin them in order of favourites for me to look through I swear it made me cry bless him.
> & god damn now I want a roast dinner again!!! I'm starvin marvin I think a naughty Tea is on the cards as the smell of the oven knocks my stomach haha any excuse for a KFC :rofl:
> 
> enjoy ur roast & being pampered babe u deserve it!! XxxxClick to expand...

Aww Caz I totally know what you mean, but you have to remain postive, everything is going so well, it has to be your time hunny, you lil bubba wants to meet you and Lee in 8 months and is holding on tight so he/she can. You 2 are going to make such great parents hun although I have a feeling your little one may be a little spoilt :haha:

I can't wait until your scan on Weds, seeing a heartbeat at 8 weeks is such a massive milestone and one you will get through. You ain't going no where now chick as we have both waited so long to be bump buddies. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the Raz psot Megg. So pleased for her. 

Lucy I completely understand wanting to find a reason for the rmc's. I hated the diagnosis I ended up with but at least I know what I'm fighting now. I hope they can figure this out for you. 

Cazza I have everything crossed for you on Wed. It is totally normal to be running through the wave if emotions you are feeling. How cute that Lee downloaded a baby names app! 

Hi Sass and Allie and anyone else reading. 

Well it is pouring rain today and the wedding is supposed to be outside! They are going to text us if they decide to change the location. I really won't be happy standing in the cold rain. 

I promise to take some pics of my dress!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Have a lovely time at the wedding Amanda, please enjoy a glass of wine for me.xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all sorry not been on had the parents round then had a nap as i was up at 5am worring. As Megg has said its good news all was looking good and i saw the little heart beating away :happydance: Thanks for all the support and i promise i will catch up on here ASAP as i have been a bit tardy the last few days xx


----------



## heart tree

So happy for you!!!


----------



## Duffy

Razcox said:


> Hey all sorry not been on had the parents round then had a nap as i was up at 5am worring. As Megg has said its good news all was looking good and i saw the little heart beating away :happydance: Thanks for all the support and i promise i will catch up on here ASAP as i have been a bit tardy the last few days xx

That is great news I'm so happy :cloud9: for you!


----------



## cazza22

Thanks Sass ur such a sweet heart that was a lovely thing to say  & ur very right this little 1 will b sooooo spoiled haha xxx lov ya


----------



## Duffy

Well I'm used my CBM this morning and its showing I ovulated woot woot I'm so excited and happy. We did bed last night/night before and plan to do the same tonight. So are chances should be really good!


----------



## NatoPMT

Congrats Razzer!!! 

woodelywooo congrats to you xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Duffy, good luck hun I hope you catch that eggy.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Massive congrats Raz, such fantastic news.xx


----------



## vickyd

Congratz Razz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cazz i know what youre going through hun, hang in there and im sure with your MS everything will be great!

Hearty, defo upload some pics of you looking Hot in your dress!

I had a pretty good weekend, the weather was excellent so we took Popi and went hiking which she totally loved. She was chasing every bug, especially the beatles which were mating like crazy this weekend!

I also got up the courage and went shopping for maternity clothes, although im quite proud to say that most of my pre-pregnacy clothes still fit! My sis came with me, she is extremely fit (lives off lettuce) and she made me feel like a whale while i was trying on clothes at H&M....


----------



## Allie84

LOL Vicky! Yay for maternity clothing...are you going to post a bump pic soon?

Hey Nato, so did you decide what to do about getting your bloods taken? Hope you're having a good weekend.

Sorry about the rain, Hearty, and I hope you enjoy the wedding. Looking forward to dress pics! :)

Raz, thanks for the update. I'm so happy for you!

Aww, Cazz, you are so sweet! I love that you and Sassy are bump buddies as you both deserve your LOs sooo much. I hope to join you soon.

AFM, I just went bra shopping...and my boobies have gotten bigger, I'm so mad! I was measured and am now a 36DDD and they didn't even have bras in my size. I hope when I get pregnant they don't get any bigger or I'm really screwed. Now Alex and I are going to go out for lunch (even though we're having our a huge meal tonight). I'm being gluttonous today.

Enjoy your Sunday, ladies. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Yes sorry, hearty asked that too, am looking after 3 small children and they are.. all 3 of them at once... doing my hair so hard to concentrate

i couldnt go on saturday as the dept wasnt open, so im going tomorrow and will do what megg suggested and demand a recount if theres anything untoward 

gotta go, am being styled into the middle of next week x


----------



## cazza22

Omg sass & luce Wagner is through again I'm livid!!! Aaarrrgghhh I wanna scream


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Such a fix!!! Does my brain in!!x


----------



## NatoPMT

all i can say is that there must be very few people voting cos Wagner got through - he's being promoted in an anti x-factor internet campaign, and if that can keep in him there must be bugger all votes for the show as a whole

WooOOOOoOOOo did you see the trailer for next weeks show??? Robbie...performing with Take That for the first time.....IM GONNA BE THERE!!!!!!! 

im so taking a bra to throw at the stage


----------



## NatoPMT

total fix, that whole exchange with the judges, and danni's comforting hand on Louis' arm - all totally, 100% staged


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> total fix, that whole exchange with the judges, and danni's comforting hand on Louis' arm - all totally, 100% staged

soooooo true Nato, & as for being there next week could i be anymore jelous eerrmmm NOPE!! Take a spare pair of thongs n throw them on stage too preferably in Robbies direction mmmmmmm mmmmm mmmmmm he's HHHHhot :winkwink:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god I cant believe he got through again did you see cheryls face she wasnt happy. Louis really pisses me off.

Nato can you fit me in your bag next week then I can come as well. If not throw a bra at them for me.

what did you think of the sing off? who would you of choosen? I was surprised katie got through again.


----------



## Megg33k

Every time I come on here (BnB, not the Disco thread), I cry! I hate BCP's! :hissy: They're so much worse this time around than they were last time! :( 11 days! I don't know how to cope with hating everything and crying constantly for another 11 days. 

Sorry I haven't caught up. I just can't seem to right now. Love you all though!!

P.S. If you're reading this, Mel... I miss you! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh megg I am so sorry the bcp is having this effect on you hope it eases a bit for you :hugs: lots of love :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Im being thick again what is bcp? sorry xxxxx 

& Luce yeah Cheryl looked fumin, they need to stop complimenting wagner after his performance like simon said "i really enjoyed that" it like WTF??? they need to say its getting silly now FFS! hahaha why i let it get me so annoyed i will never know lol xxx oh & Katie is dog dung but i didnt particularly like Treyc i hated the fact that she thought she really deserved to be there and how cocky she came off, i like a subtle underdog i do haha xxx


----------



## Duffy

Sassy_TTC said:


> Woo hoo Duffy, good luck hun I hope you catch that eggy.xxx

Thank you I'm praying I do :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Cazza bcp = birth control pills. 

Duffy catch that egg woman!

Getting ready for the wedding. Honestly I would rather snuggle up on this rainy day and watch movies and order Thai food!


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I hope you have a good time at the wedding and cant wait to see pic's of you in your dress. Has the venue changed? Hope you wont get to wet and Thai food sounds so good.

Caz I know it is getting a bit daft (just pleased my favourites are still in not a fan of tracy or katie) I think simon maybe thinking dont slag wagner off and maybe people wont vote as much as last year everytime he slagged jedward of their support base seemed to grow. The more people go out while he is still in the more pissed the judges will start to get. Louis will soon regret his decision if he losses Mary to Wanger.

Duffy hope you catch that egg.


----------



## Dazed

Oh Meggie :hugs: I'm sorry. Just think of the light at the end of the tunnel and trudge through the hormones.


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:

> Hearty I hope you have a good time at the wedding and cant wait to see pic's of you in your dress. Has the venue changed? Hope you wont get to wet and Thai food sounds so good.
> 
> Caz I know it is getting a bit daft (just pleased my favourites are still in not a fan of tracy or katie) I think simon maybe thinking dont slag wagner off and maybe people wont vote as much as last year everytime he slagged jedward of their support base seemed to grow. The more people go out while he is still in the more pissed the judges will start to get. Louis will soon regret his decision if he losses Mary to Wanger.
> 
> Duffy hope you catch that egg.

wow luce u speak such truth & spoken like a true x factor fan lol!! Ur dead right though I remember that happening last year with jedward now u have said it, us Brits are a weird breed hey!!! Xxxx I think ur defo right about louie regretting his decision what was he thinking really?? Wagner really reminds me of some old perv he makes me sick eeeww!! I wasn't a big fan of Mary either this week I love that faith hill song from pearl harbour and she totally murdered it! Matt n rebecca are my faves & like I said last week one direction hold a piece of my heart the little cutties haha xxxx

Duffy you go catch that eggy girlfriend :sex: god I'm gaggin it's bin over 5 weeks now & I'm sooooo god damn horny lol, I'm waiting for Wednesday and see what that brings then if we get good news I think I'll have to give in to some nookie lol xxx


----------



## cazza22

Hang in there meggles it will all be worth it babes xxx massive hugs xxx


----------



## Allie84

Ah, you girls have spoiled this week's X Factor result for me! :hissy: LOL, it's okay,though, it's nearly impossible to avoid finding out while I wait for my torrent to show up. I take it TreyC is gone? Gosh, I wish it were Wagner or Katie, I'm with you guys and reeeally don't like either of them, especially Wagner. There's a thing here for American Idol called "Vote for the Worst" and people campaign to get behind the worst candidate-such spoil sports! Maybe it will end up like last year's Christmas Number #1 where people banded together to bring down Joe McElderry, and Wagner will end up winning the X Factor!! 
Nato, I hope they show you in the crowd next week! :) I'll be looking for you.

ETA: I just looked on Vote for the Worst and THEY are doing a Wagner campaign! Crazy. But, in brighter news, they also run a live feed of the show so I know longer have to wait for it to be uploaded to the site I torrent from. Huzzah! :happydance:

Megg, I'm soooo sorry the BCPs are doing this to you! :( :hugs: Like Cazz, says, it will all be worth it in the end.

I hope you catch the egg, Duffy! :dust:

Enjoy the wedding, Hearty. Don't get too wet.

Sassy, I think you should definitely give in to some nookie on Wednesday. I can't imagine going without as long as you have! Even though I'm kinda sexed out at the mo'.

Megg brings up a good point...where are you, Mel? I've already enquired at your journal hehe. And Yogi, we seem to have lost her, and Jaymes. Aaaand, I'm waiting for Amy to get back from the cabin so we can know if it's a true BFP!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah! It has gotten a bit less crowded in here! I don't like that at all!


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks Allie, I'm not lost, just been super busy at work and super tired when I get home... 
Megg - So sorry the BCP's are not doing well. I wish you didn't have to take them, but "Keep your eyes on the prize!"


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey hunni's!!!

OMG Allie I am sorry you had such an awful appointment!!! I never liked that it happened to me but I certainly didnt want it to happen to anyone else! I hope most of what he is saying is shit! It sounds like he jumped to a lot of conclusions. Just remember he is ONE doctor. I'm glad you are having 7DPO tests done again.

No sex for 7 weeks Sass!! I'd go mental LOL!! Oh love your OH!! He wants you and bubs safe, but pregnant women get horny! Just tie him down one day soon lol.

Very good advice though Megg! Plenty of people have a healthy pregnancy and still get down and dirty LOL.

Amanda hunni!!! I'm shedding tears with you. I cant say I know how you feel, but my own sadness broke me this week. I can see why you wouldnt want to talk to your boss!! And your OH...well what can I say, they all have the tendancy to be such morons sometimes. I'm thinking of you hun. I hope you feel better. :hugs: Yay for the sexy dress!!

Nato what you said about FS... it is important to check how good thet are, even though I hate it!! But I even spoke to my surgery and they said she was one of the best.

I agree with Megg... Allie you are a long cry from IUI or IVF, bloody hell I have been trying 3 years (and 33 years of age!), and 5 years inc my ex!!! I my doc / spec made me feel like that I'd go mental! Dont feel the worst just yet. Clomid and Metphormin are way off IVF!!! :hug:

Mel... :hug: That was a strong thing to do...share. Thank you.x

Hey Mone :hugs: We'll be here if / when you have your meltdown, with big hugs!!

Sugar I am in the exact same boat! By the time I have a follow up I will have waited at least 16 weeks!!! I mean...WTF!! Where is the bloody help!!!! I wish I could go private. :hugs:

I bloody hate Myleene fffffffing klass!! BINT!!!

Natalie Cassidy....mmmm no words could contain my anger....one...she is NOBODY! two...she was paid to keep the weight on for eastenders and three....how the hell....she just gets preggers after purposefully abusing her body for her crummy career. One of my closest friends knew her so I can say all that. Sorry.

Sparkly... I would bet your af will be late anyway. I stopped it the day af was due and I was 5 days late...I'm never late. Stop now. If you get a bfp you can always start it again.

Sorry about the mice sugar!x

Go get em in the dress Amanda x

GL Dazed!!!!!!

Wonderful that those previously deprived are getting some nooky.

Ooooohhhh Lucy who knows! Take it as it comes hun...

Go on Dawny!!! BD!!

After 6 losses I still try and stay hopeful Lucy, even though I feel it wont happen, I have to keep trying. You will be fine hunni.x

Ahh Megg, thats great, Raz posting! :dance:

Cazza your scan will be great on Wednesday hunni :hugs:

GL Duffy!

Hahahahahaha Allie!!! I am a 36E/F!!!! God help us all girl with our prego boobies :haha:

Sorry, but god I HATE xfactor! I know it for the fake, bullshit show that it is. Real talent doesnt even see the stage, trust me, I know from first hand experience!

:hug: Megg

AFM... early hours now I am CD13 I think LOL. I've actually lost track!!! DH and I have had such a wonderful month. Plenty of :sex: :haha: I am sure OV pains started today :dance: But no OPK's so who knows LOL!!! We got the PUB!!!!!!! We take over Friday morning. I am SO happy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Wow, CJ, that was an awesome post. :) :hugs: You took the time to reply to everyone, impressive. :thumbup:

Thank you so much for your encouragment. I am feeling a lot more optimistic now. I'm glad you can feel my pain with the outrageously large boobs lol. Who knows what we will look like pregnant?!? I can't imagine, but our OHs will be very happy.

Congrats on getting the pub. That is awesome news. :happydance: It sounds like you're about to ov, but it's even better that you're not stressing about it and enjoying your :sex:


----------



## CJSG1977

Allie, I try my best to reply to everyone. As everyone is wonderful to me. So I have word open so that I can write replies as I read LOL!

It really has changed us since not trying this month, back to before the last miscarriage.

Chris loves the size of my boobs already! Soon he wont need me for sex he'll just be able to fantasize :haha: :rofl: Nah, think he likes the whole package more I think hehehehe

OV!!!! Please let it be!! Last month was bloody day 21! This month should be day 14 or 15 :dance:


----------



## Megg33k

Nice to see you, Jaymie! I've missed you!!! 

Congrats on the pub, CJ! :hugs: So happy for you!!! Now, come on earlier O and a sneaky BFP in a couple of weeks! This has to be the start of good things for you!

I'm glad you're feeling better about everything, Allie! :) That's great to hear!

AFM... I started my nursery properly tonight. My chaise and dresser/changing table (its made for the changing thing to go on top with a very short rail type piece all the way around so it doesn't slip off) have both been moved in. The dresser with mirror that was in there is moved out and going with my donation stuff tomorrow. I'm also getting rid of a little ceramic table thing too... and a tv. I have about 10 boxes of miscellaneous stuff being donated too. Its craziness. You can't really open my front door at the moment. But, we're calling at 8am to get a truck scheduled to pick up the stuff! Woohoo! Its about time! :)


----------



## bbhopes

Happy for you Meggs, when they tried to remove my fibroids years ago they were unable to. Hoping the IVF works for you and soon!! Hoping for you. I'm starting to think of adoption as an option.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Back to work and into the normal routine again today. Wil have loads of questions thrown at me as i was so publicly outed so i may as well make it offical with HR today.

Megg - so sorry the BCP are making you feel so crappy xxx I was on then for a while when i was 15 to try and help with AF and they turned me into a monster. It so going to be worth it in the end when you have a lovely bump in the summer xx

Duffy - I hope you catch the egg and get in loads of :sex:

Hearty - Hope you enjoy the wedding and dont get too soaked, its pissing it down with rain here today too.

Allie - I feel your pain, pre BFP i was a 36 e/f and it was hard enough to get bras that didnt look like too sacks tied together with string. Now i have a bit of boob muffin top but luckly have some maternity bras from last time to wear.

CJ - :happydance: on the pub thats great news! Isnt there a thing about moving and getting knocked up right away as well? Will be sending some :dust: your way just in case.

Sassy - We havent DTD since just before we found out now with the bleeding i think we are both too scared too just yet. I am going to be so horny come 12 weeks though he isnt going to know what hit him! :rofl:

Cazz - When is your next scan hun?

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## vickyd

CJ great news about the pub hun!!!! I love english pubs....

Razz we didnt have sex either till i passed the 12 week mark lol! I thought id be more horny after but really im so stressed all the time that i barely think of it.

Megg sorry to hear you are having such a rough time on bcp....I have never taken them in my life so i cant imagine what its like.. I was always a condom girl lol!


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, CJ well done on getting the pub :thumbup:Great news! My boobs are the same size as yours. If I ever have a baby I'm likely to smother them if I try and breastfeed! 
Fab news about seeing babies hb Raz :happydance:
Sorry to hear about the BCP Megg :growlmad:, your nursery is sounding lovely! 
I hate Wagner and Katie on x factor. Simon should have booted her out since the public obviously hate her!
AFM I seem to have started AF today, with bleeding and major temp drop, which gives me a luteal phase of exactly 8 days, with spotting starting at 5dpo. That's worse than last month, so b6 did nothing :cry: Going to get second round of blood taken today, which hopefully will put me on the right day for FSH test. Get results on Wednesday, but it would seem I have a luteal phase defect. Is this easy to treat and what do they usually do
about it? 
Thanks girls, have a good day xx


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Happy for you Meggs, when they tried to remove my fibroids years ago they were unable to. Hoping the IVF works for you and soon!! Hoping for you. I'm starting to think of adoption as an option.

Adoption is a lovely option, honey! I say this as an adopted child! I think its just about the best thing one person can do for another! :hugs: If I could afford it, I'd love to adopt even if I have children of my own. I feel like I should give back. Unfortunately, I'm in no financial position to spend what adoption costs. And, as lovely as my health insurance is, they certainly don't cover that! LOL

Where are you currently in your journey? I haven't been able to keep up with you properly over the last several months. What's been going on? :hugs:

Thank you, btw! I appreciate it. I'm hoping it will work but terrified it won't!


----------



## Megg33k

P.S. The nursery isn't anything to look at yet. I have "in progress" pics that look worse than it did before we started working on it. LOL Sometimes it has to get worse before it gets better, I suppose!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fuck I just wrote a long reply and lost it!

Anyway morning everyone and lots of love to all of you. I can't type the whole bugger out again!!


----------



## Razcox

prgirl_cesca said:


> Fuck I just wrote a long reply and lost it!
> 
> Anyway morning everyone and lots of love to all of you. I can't type the whole bugger out again!!

LOL i have done that before! Pressed the wrong button and closed the tab down losing everything. 

Well morning hun *waves*


----------



## prgirl_cesca

One thing I remember typing was fantastic news about your scan raz!!!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Read some good news about increasing success rates with IVF
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11696644


----------



## Razcox

prgirl_cesca said:


> One thing I remember typing was fantastic news about your scan raz!!!!!!!

Thanks i am so happy! But the EPAU pissed me off as well as they wont see me at 8 weeks now!!! They said on sunday as i have had 1 early scan i am going to have to wait until my 12 week scan now, thats 6 weeks! Sod that i found somewhere private that will do it for £25 so i will go there between 8 - 9 weeks.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I am so sorry that we spolied the x-factor opps :blush: please forgive me :flower: I know what you mean about not being able to find bras I have a nightmare have to order mine online 9 times out of 10 as they never have my size in stores that and so many places dont do my back size and cup size together, I'm a 30E.

Raz how annoying about the epu but I'm glad you found somewhere you can have one done.

C.J. fantastic news on getting the pub so happy for you :happydance:

Sugar so sorry the :witch: got you I dont know much about short LP but I am sure the girls will be able to help. Hope your blood gives you some answers. Have you got a good dr that you could talk to?

Mone thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

so happy for you raz!
Sorry the BCP suck...I hate them too, but I was on them for 10 years. I felt SO much better when I stopped!
Sorry for your shower experience, hearty. I think that would have been traumatic for me too. I can't wait to see pictures of you in your hot little dress! Wow, I sound like a pervert.
All this talk about xfactor is totally over my head! Xfactor in Norway is incredibly lame so I never watch it.

AFM, the cabin was wonderful, but we had a bit of difficulty getting home yesterday because of the massive snowstorm! Getting to work today was interesting as people were stuck in the road all over the place!

When I got home, DH had so lovingly bought be some hpt to try, but he bought me a clearblue +/- 2 pack, so I knew I had to be leery of the results. I have taken them before and I usually get a really thin blue line to the left of where the + should be.
Well I took it and it's blue and thick, but faint, with no dark blue leading edge! I know I have to be careful because these things are known for evaps, but I am going to wait until Thursday to test with a pink test.
Oh man, I hope this is real!


----------



## vickyd

Oh how exciting Amy!!!!!! Soooo Hoping this is it babes!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oooh prego sounds very intriguing!

Lucy - I have the same issue, I'm a 30F and have to go to bravissimo to find anything to fit. Although I'm randomly wearing a 32E at the moment from M&S and it seems to be comfortable!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Amy so exicted for you hope this it.

Cesca yep I use bravissimo as well I never get on with m&s bras debenhams does a fuller bust section which always makes me laugh theres a massive sign talk about letting the world know but they rarely have my size.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah I know! 'Larger bust' doesn't always mean a bigger back too! 

I'm gonna get properly measured for maternity bras at bravissimo again later on. I think my back may have gone up to a 32 as I've put on a bit of weight and I imagine my back may expand as everything is pushed up, who knows.


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone.

Firstly Raz so happy for you hun that everything was good at the Scan. Amy, sounds really positive, keep testing!

Haven't had a chance to read back too far, so sorry for not mentioning everyone.... 

Got back from Kings College about an hour ago. They really were so lovely to us it made the whole process so much easier. I started to miscarry spot early Saturday morning, and the scan showed that although there had been quite substantial growth, the sac had come away and it's only a matter of time before I start proper. I'm relieved in a way as I didn't really want medical management or a d&c, and the doctor said if I can avoid it would be better for me (especially as this is my 5th since last September).

So that's it really.... still don't think it's really sunk in, hopefully once we get this week over I can start to process it all, i think that's when the tears will start.

Megg - sorry to be a pain but would you mind taking off the blighted ovum bit on the front page. I know that's what it was but I just really hate that term, and the hospital said they don't use it anymore, and well, it's just the blighted bit i think. thanks hun.

Thanks all for thinking of me.... not giving up just yet, think there's another BFP in me yet! x


----------



## LucyJ

Mone I am so very sorry for you :cry: I dont know what to say other than I am here for you if you need anything take it one day at a time and I'm thinking of you.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Mone we will never give up on you hun....Im sure you have a bfp for a forever baby in you! Massive hugs and COURAGE!


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry, Mone. :hug: :( Thinking of you, and we will never ever give up hope for you.

Megg, your nursery sounds lovely.

Lucy, have you heard back from the job yet? 

Amy, it sound very, very promising. FX! Man, I wish tests weren't so expensive in Norway. :test:

Sugar, are you sure it's not implantation? Do you have a history of short luteal phases?

AFM, my temp dropped a bit today at 5dpo! :( I hope it goes up tomorrow, because for now I'm bummed out. I guess it could be implantation but I'm worried it's low progesterone. I also don't know if I'm really 5dpo because FF put my crosshairs _before_ the peak on my monitor. And I'd really like to know for sure because I doing 7dpo bloods.

Happy Monday, everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Amy how exciting, I really hope this is it for you hunny.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm so sorry Mone, big hugs.xxx


----------



## sugarlove

So sorry to hear that Mone. Look after yourself and come on here as much as you need to :hugs:

Amy it's all sounding very exciting, I have my fingers crossed for you:thumbup:

Allie, it's defo not implantation bleeding. My temp has dropped right down the last 2 days. I thought my luteal phase was coming in at about 10 days with spotting a few days before, but this month, it's been just 8 days. I've suspected low progesterone for a while, hence getting the blood tests done. My results from fri are in, but bloody nurse wouldn't give me them. She's taken blood again today and I have to see the doctor on Wednesday for results. Let me know how you get on this month 
X


----------



## pregoinnorge

Look what I got girls! I am sure splashing the cash :) My iphone app puts me at only 9 dpo today....

now let's just hope it sticks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4101.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm so sorry Mone...I should have read the posts first before hogging the forum with my news. Massive :hug:


----------



## heart tree

Mone, thanks for the update. I've been thinking about you chick. I know you were preparing yourself for this news, but it is always heartbreaking to have it confirmed. I'm glad you feel at some peace with the fact that it will happen naturally. I agree, it seems it will be better for your body at this point. You are right also in that the tears will come later when it starts to sink in and you have some time to process it. We're here for you when they do come. As you've wisely told others, just get through the next minute. If you can do that, you can get through the one after that. Soon, you'll have gotten through a day, a week, a month. I am rooting for you. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Amy, I'm so incredibly pleased for you. I know it is hard to announce your news in the face of Mone's news. That's what happens here though. Your news deserves to be celebrated. I can't believe how early you are getting these results. You started seeing lines at 7dpo or something like that, didn't you? Maybe its twins! I hope this is yours to keep. Maybe it was the airport sex! 

CJ, yay for you and your pub! I hope you also catch that egg. You sound like you are in a really great space right now. You inspire me.

Sugar, I'm sorry to hear about your LP. It definitely should be longer than 5-8 days as you already know. Your doctor can prescribe progesterone for you. You could also do the progesterone cream. I use the Emerita Pro-Gest brand. I use 1/4 teaspoon twice a day after ovulation. It has really helped to lengthen my LP. 

Yours might not be due to low progesterone though. It could be your FSH and follicle development. That can be treated with Clomid or what I'm about to take, Femara. 

Here's a good article talking about the different reasons you might have an LP defect and what the treatments are: https://www.inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=infertility101&id=7

The wedding I went to was fun. It ended up being inside, so we didn't have to stand in the rain. Pictures of my dress are on Tim's phone. He has to email me some and then I'll post them. I'm very tired today. And I hate Mondays.


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty glad you had a good time at the wedding and that you didnt have to stand around in the rain. 

Amy thats fantastic news so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG, I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL you will have to call the baby "Airport" :rofl:


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- awesome news!!! Congrats on getting the pub and hopefully this stressless cycle will bring you a :bfp::thumbup:

Megg- sorry the bcp are giving you a rough time. I was on bcp for about 3 months when I was 17 and it turned me into a monster!

Prego- hurray for your early :bfp::happydance:

Mone- I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:

Sugar- I hope you get some answers at your appointment. After my 2nd miscarriage my LP was short so I used royal jelly, bee pollen and progesterone cream to help sort it out. 

AFM- I am certain that I ov'd this weekend so I guess I am in the 2ww. It has been nice not having to chart and do opks... I think I could get use to NTNP.


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Fuck I just wrote a long reply and lost it!
> 
> Anyway morning everyone and lots of love to all of you. I can't type the whole bugger out again!!

Oh, I HATE it when that happens!!!



vickyd said:


> Read some good news about increasing success rates with IVF
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11696644

Ooh! Thanks for that, honey! :hugs:



pregoinnorge said:


> so happy for you raz!
> Sorry the BCP suck...I hate them too, but I was on them for 10 years. I felt SO much better when I stopped!
> Sorry for your shower experience, hearty. I think that would have been traumatic for me too. I can't wait to see pictures of you in your hot little dress! Wow, I sound like a pervert.
> All this talk about xfactor is totally over my head! Xfactor in Norway is incredibly lame so I never watch it.
> 
> AFM, the cabin was wonderful, but we had a bit of difficulty getting home yesterday because of the massive snowstorm! Getting to work today was interesting as people were stuck in the road all over the place!
> 
> When I got home, DH had so lovingly bought be some hpt to try, but he bought me a clearblue +/- 2 pack, so I knew I had to be leery of the results. I have taken them before and I usually get a really thin blue line to the left of where the + should be.
> Well I took it and it's blue and thick, but faint, with no dark blue leading edge! I know I have to be careful because these things are known for evaps, but I am going to wait until Thursday to test with a pink test.
> Oh man, I hope this is real!

That was very sweet of him to buy you HPT's... even if he did buy blue dye ones! lol



MinnieMone said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Firstly Raz so happy for you hun that everything was good at the Scan. Amy, sounds really positive, keep testing!
> 
> Haven't had a chance to read back too far, so sorry for not mentioning everyone....
> 
> Got back from Kings College about an hour ago. They really were so lovely to us it made the whole process so much easier. I started to miscarry spot early Saturday morning, and the scan showed that although there had been quite substantial growth, the sac had come away and it's only a matter of time before I start proper. I'm relieved in a way as I didn't really want medical management or a d&c, and the doctor said if I can avoid it would be better for me (especially as this is my 5th since last September).
> 
> So that's it really.... still don't think it's really sunk in, hopefully once we get this week over I can start to process it all, i think that's when the tears will start.
> 
> Megg - sorry to be a pain but would you mind taking off the blighted ovum bit on the front page. I know that's what it was but I just really hate that term, and the hospital said they don't use it anymore, and well, it's just the blighted bit i think. thanks hun.
> 
> Thanks all for thinking of me.... not giving up just yet, think there's another BFP in me yet! x

Sure, sweetie! :hugs: Sorry... I guess I'm just used to hearing it because I've had 2. 



Allie84 said:


> I'm so sorry, Mone. :hug: :( Thinking of you, and we will never ever give up hope for you.
> 
> Megg, your nursery sounds lovely.
> 
> Lucy, have you heard back from the job yet?
> 
> Amy, it sound very, very promising. FX! Man, I wish tests weren't so expensive in Norway. :test:
> 
> Sugar, are you sure it's not implantation? Do you have a history of short luteal phases?
> 
> AFM, my temp dropped a bit today at 5dpo! :( I hope it goes up tomorrow, because for now I'm bummed out. I guess it could be implantation but I'm worried it's low progesterone. I also don't know if I'm really 5dpo because FF put my crosshairs _before_ the peak on my monitor. And I'd really like to know for sure because I doing 7dpo bloods.
> 
> Happy Monday, everyone. :hugs:

Hopefully it shoots up tomorrow. I do hate it when there's a question about whether the timing is right for 7dpo blood work. I've been there, and I ususally end up guessing wrong! lol Hopefully it'll be clearer tomorrow!



pregoinnorge said:


> Look what I got girls! I am sure splashing the cash :) My iphone app puts me at only 9 dpo today....
> 
> now let's just hope it sticks!

EEEEEEEEEEEK! :yipee: Congrats!!! :hugs:



hoping:) said:


> CJ- awesome news!!! Congrats on getting the pub and hopefully this stressless cycle will bring you a :bfp::thumbup:
> 
> Megg- sorry the bcp are giving you a rough time. I was on bcp for about 3 months when I was 17 and it turned me into a monster!
> 
> Prego- hurray for your early :bfp::happydance:
> 
> Mone- I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:
> 
> Sugar- I hope you get some answers at your appointment. After my 2nd miscarriage my LP was short so I used royal jelly, bee pollen and progesterone cream to help sort it out.
> 
> AFM- I am certain that I ov'd this weekend so I guess I am in the 2ww. It has been nice not having to chart and do opks... I think I could get use to NTNP.

Sounds a lot less stressful! That's great! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Mone - I'm so so sorry you have to go through this again honey :hugs:

prego - congrats :happydance:

sugar - sorry the ho-bag flew in so early x


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks girls! we're definitely going to assume it came from the experience at the airport ;) just for giggles....


----------



## msarkozi

Congratulations Amy!! Very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Ok girls I need to have a bit of whinge I dont know what the hell is going on with my body so sick of bloody hormones been feeling a bit rough last few days keeping getting headaches and my tummy has been a bit of but today I feel really nauseous have had to put my seabands on yuk plus I'm getting period like pains not bad ones but enough to make me aware of them. I know my hcg levels are down as I had a neg pregnancy test. Why is my body messing with me? I just want to feel well and like I know whats going on with my body :grr:


----------



## Razcox

Wooo hoo Congrates Amy thats amazing for you xxx What a story to tell your LO when they are older, defo an 18th birthday story that one.

Mone - Sorry about your news hun, i know its what you were expecting but it doesnt make it much easier to deal with. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

WOOHOO AMY!!!! And such a great conception story!


----------



## Megg33k

I love that assumption, Amy! :hugs:

I wish I had answers for you, Luce! I don't know though! :hugs: Could it be ovulation related? I used to get nausea and cramping with ovulation.


----------



## Jaymes

Mone & Lucy & Megg & Anyone else who needs it... :hug:

AMY! Congrats! Yay :happydance:

Everyone else :hi:!


----------



## cazza22

Congrats amy soooo excited for you baby doll  willing on ur sticky bean <3

mone I am so sorry u are going through this again gorgeous :cry: I can't imagine how u must be feeling I am thinking of u babe xxxx

luce I agree with meggles maybe it's ovulation?? Hope so chick xxxx

hi everyone else hope ur all ok xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy - I still had lots of symptoms after our mc and negative tests, I put it down to wishful thinking (i.e. wanting to still be pregnant so bad) and also stress and panic attacks which I suffer from when down.

WOW amy congrats!! I knew it with your test the other day!!

Mone - I know you were expecting it but I am still so sorry for you having the loss confirmed xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls its so weird just as I start to feel physically better like I'm gettin back to some normallity my body does weird things :shrug: I did an opk yesterday evening as I was having a lot of pain and it was completely negative so dont think it would be down to ov. Who knows if I dont feel better in the next couple of days I will get an appointment to see my dr or a nurse.


----------



## sugarlove

Fab news Amy:thumbup: your screen name is so appropriate now too

Sorry to hear your body is giving you gyp Lucy. I hate hormones, unless they are pregnancy related ones.

Thanks for the link Hearty, very interesting. Have you got a luteal phase defect? I don't know whether to try the cream, or just wait to get see a FS. Will see how long the referral is going to be. I read somewhere on here that FS don't like you self medicating in case you have to start on clomid or something. I don't know, it's all confusing :shrug:I don't know whether to carry on with the 60mg B6, as the LP this month was worse than usual!

Hubby's sperm analysis results are back. 2 out of 3 of the results are good and well above average. I think that's the number of them and motility. The morphology was not so good though. The Dcotor said 4% was average, his was 3%. She said not to worry about it, and they will probably be fine next time, but he needs retesting in 6 weeks.
These number mean nothing to me! Can anyone explain them please?

Thanks
xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Lucy, I'm so sorry your not feeling so great. I felt ill for weeks after my last op and my doc said it was because I was run down and depressed. I hope you start for feel better soon hun.xxxx


----------



## cazza22

Sass yay on moving up a box whoop whoop xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Cazza, I never even noticed, actually looks like a lil bubba now.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG I'm bleeding :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:

> OMG I'm bleeding :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Huny calm down, do u think u could have knocked ur cervix when putting in ur pessary?? Is danny with you? Oh god I wish I could give u a cuddle babe & just say ur gonna be ok xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> OMG I'm bleeding :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Huny calm down, do u think u could have knocked ur cervix when putting in ur pessary?? Is danny with you? Oh god I wish I could give u a cuddle babe & just say ur gonna be ok xxxClick to expand...

I don't know, I have no pain at all so was shocked to see blood! I just told him and he's sitting on the sofa with tears rolling down his face, god I can't do this again :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

Sassy_TTC said:


> OMG I'm bleeding :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Don't panic chick. Is it bright red? :hugs: xxx


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, grrrr for your body not reacting the way it should. After my first mc, I had headaches for 2 months or so. I never get headaches so I googled it (of course) and read that they are common as your hormones are trying to recalibrate. It makes sense that you would be getting headaches. Not only are your hormones all over the place, you are also under a lot of stress and worry. Headaches are directly related. As for your pain, I really don't know. Have they done an ultrasound to make sure they got everything out? I'm guessing they did since you had a negative HPT. Remember though, just because your HPT was negative doesn't mean you don't still have hcg in your system. You just don't have a lot, but you might still have some. Maybe you are just sensitive to that hormone. I really don't know. All I know is how frustrating it is to feel the way you are feeling. For me, it sometimes feel like I have no control over the one thing I feel like I should have control over, my body! I think it is a good idea to call your doctor and ask about the pain. 

Sugar, I'm boderline with an LP defect. I usually have an LP of 10 - 11 days. After my first mc, they went to 8-9 days for a while until I started using the progesterone cream. This cycle I used the cream just over the weekend because I didn't want my period during the wedding. I'm on 12dpo now and no AF in sight, just cramps. 

I've had my progesterone checked and it is normal. I think my shortened LP is directly related to my late ovulation. I'm hoping the Femara/Letrozole will help correct that. 

You might want to wait to see an FS before using the cream. That being said, I started using the cream without consulting with a doctor. My acupuncturist recommended it. She's a doctor in her own right and I trusted her. When I told my doctor I was using it, she didn't seem to care. She didn't think it was enough of a dose to really make a difference, but I definitely see a difference on the cycles I use it. 

As for the sperm, I don't know about numbers. Sorry!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sparkly said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm bleeding :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Don't panic chick. Is it bright red? :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

I think so, I didnt look at it for too long just flushed the loo and ran to tell Danny. :nope:


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, I just saw your post. Is it red? Could it be the twin? I read that it can happen that way. Can you call your doctor?


----------



## Sparkly

It's good that you have no pain hun, could just be like cazza said, maybe a graze from putting in your pessary? have you any cramping? xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

heart tree said:


> Sassy, I just saw your post. Is it red? Could it be the twin? I read that it can happen that way. Can you call your doctor?

She said on the scan that the twin had already gone! :shrug:
I think I'm going to go to bed and see what tomorrow brings.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sparkly said:


> It's good that you have no pain hun, could just be like cazza said, maybe a graze from putting in your pessary? have you any cramping? xx

No none at all, I'm so scared! :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

I was thinking along the same lines a hearty, it may be connected to the lost twin, especially as it wasn't bright red :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy sweetheart try not to panic can danny take you to a&e? or could you call the epu? No cramping is a good thing. Thinking of you xx


----------



## cazza22

Sass ur not going to go through this again do u hear me! There will b an explanation like hearty said about the twin? Also if uve had a busy day & overdone it? Put ur feet up at relax ok, no pain is a good indicator that nothing is wrong babe xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Sassy_TTC said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> It's good that you have no pain hun, could just be like cazza said, maybe a graze from putting in your pessary? have you any cramping? xx
> 
> No none at all, I'm so scared! :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: Aww gawd hun, I wish I could just reach through this screen and hug you for real, and tell you everything is going to be okay. No cramping, and no bright red blood is good xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Sassy sweetheart try not to panic can danny take you to a&e? or could you call the epu? No cramping is a good thing. Thinking of you xx

My A&E don't scan they will just tell me to go to the EPU tomorrow and the EPU is shut now, I'm going to ring them first thing.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Ok, try and relax if you can. Curl up with danny and have an early night. Call them tomorrow I so wish I could give you a big hug I'm there holding your hand in spirit. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Just because the doctor couldn't see the other twin doesn't mean your body absorbed all of it. I really wouldn't be surprised if this is somehow related, especially if it isn't red and you aren't feeling any pain associated with it. Of course you are scared. Damn it Sassy, this shouldn't be happening at all.

Relax as best you can and ring the EPU first thing tomorrow. It's all you can do at the moment.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Aww sassy, I'm sorry you experienced this :( Listen to the girls though and try to get some sleep and get in there as soon as you can tomorrow....:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hi: girls hope your all ok? Im having some wierd cm going on from my who ha looks clear like a snail trail do you reckon it could be ov? xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like ewcm to me Dawny. I would BD a lot right now. Can you do an OPK to see if it is positive?


----------



## dawny690

heart tree said:


> Sounds like ewcm to me Dawny. I would BD a lot right now. Can you do an OPK to see if it is positive?

I could but think mine are only realiable til 9pm or something xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Looks like you have a lot of BD'ing in your future then. Do an OPK tomorrow.


----------



## dawny690

heart tree said:


> Looks like you have a lot of BD'ing in your future then. Do an OPK tomorrow.

We :sex: last night will again tonight and will do opk tomorrow as one just now was negative with weak wee and later then my opk's say they should be used xxxx


----------



## heart tree

The optimal time to use OPKs is after you've held your pee for 4 hours and you do it mid day. You can still get a positive OPK after 9pm, but with weak wee also, you most likely won't. You might be ovulating right now as well. If so, you won't see a positive OPK. You only get those right before Oving. I really hope you catch that egg this time!


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy:hugs: No pain is good I hope you get your scan tomorrow to put your mind at ease


----------



## dawny690

Going to :sex: tonight anyway and we did yesterday and also cd14 so altogether so far :sex: cd14 :sex: cd17 :sex: cd18(today) and we are going to :sex: tomorrow cd19 xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to sassy too hope everything is ok babe xxxx


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies, I'm back! Just got home today from Ontario, I had a great trip...

I have a LOT to catch up on on here. :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Yogi, welcome back. You were missed. You do have a lot to catch up on. Lots and lots.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: yogi

good to have you back did you have a good time away?


----------



## vickyd

Oh Sass honey i can only imagine how worried you must be....No pain must be a good sign even if you are envisioning the worst case scenario....
Massive hugs and im sure tomorrow will be a good day...


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome back, April! :hugs:

Hoping a scan tomorrow will ease your mind, Sassy! :hugs: I really do think it likely has to do with the lost twin. Just because the doc couldn't see anything on the scan doesn't mean that there wasn't still something there. I had a minefield of polyps and crap in my uterus, and it was never seen on an ultrasound in the last 2 years. Surely they could have missed something from the lost twin on your scan.



sugarlove said:


> Fab news Amy:thumbup: your screen name is so appropriate now too
> 
> Sorry to hear your body is giving you gyp Lucy. I hate hormones, unless they are pregnancy related ones.
> 
> Thanks for the link Hearty, very interesting. Have you got a luteal phase defect? I don't know whether to try the cream, or just wait to get see a FS. Will see how long the referral is going to be. I read somewhere on here that FS don't like you self medicating in case you have to start on clomid or something. I don't know, it's all confusing :shrug:I don't know whether to carry on with the 60mg B6, as the LP this month was worse than usual!
> 
> Hubby's sperm analysis results are back. 2 out of 3 of the results are good and well above average. I think that's the number of them and motility. The morphology was not so good though. The Dcotor said 4% was average, his was 3%. She said not to worry about it, and they will probably be fine next time, but he needs retesting in 6 weeks.
> These number mean nothing to me! Can anyone explain them please?
> 
> Thanks
> xx

Uhm... 3% isn't great, but it can improve. I'd ask him to take Zinc, Selenium, and a prenatal vitamin every day until his next test. That can help a lot. Ours was 4%. I was pretty unhappy about it. How many days had it been since his previous ejaculation?


----------



## yogi77

I did keep up a bit when I could while I was away but I'm not sure if I absorbed everything!! I'm sorry if I miss anyone!

Sassy, I hope you're ok and I'm sure this is just some old blood and nothing to worry about at all...big hugs to you, hope you get some sleep tonight!

Sorry to all that got a visit from the stupid ho-bag. :hugs:

Mone, so sorry for what you are going through but good for you for not giving up!

Lucy sorry that your not feeling great and your hormones are all over the place. :hugs:

CJ congrats on the pub and hope you catch your egg this month!!

Hearty, I know how you feel about the bachelorette party, sounds like the experience I had a few weeks ago when I had to cut my weekend short because of all the preggos and talk of pregnancy etc. Sorry you had to go through that. Glad you had a great time at the wedding in your fabulous dress! Can't wait to see a pic!

Raz you've had some ups and downs this past week but so great to see that your scan went well! :thumbup:

Amy congrats on your BFP!!! Conceived in the family bathroom at the airport!! :ROFL:

Allie you can pass some boob on to me please!!! :haha:

Megg that's exciting that you've started your nursery! 

AFM, I had a great time away and was very surprised that I didn't get depressed being around the twin babies! Quite the opposite actually. But now I have baby fever worse than I did before if that's possible. My twin neice and nephew are 4 months old and I absolutely fell in love with my little nephew...we have such a special bond. It broke my heart to say goodbye to him. I also got in some time with DH's friends (even though he didn't come with me, his friends all took me out one night for dinner and drinks, so nice of them!)...and did some shopping...ok LOT's of shopping...

I tested at 11dpo and got a BFN. I am now 13 dpo and have not tested since and don't have any hpt's at home. I don't have any symptoms though so I'm sure I'm out this month again. :cry: I tried taking my temps while I was away but they were all over the place, what with jet-lag, time changes, sleeping in a different house, etc. so my chart is incomplete this cycle. Oh well. 

While I was away I had an email from a very close friend of mine to tell me that she miscarried last week. She found out at her 10 week dating scan. She is obviously devestated and I felt so bad that I couldn't be here in person for her ... She has a 3 year old son already and had no problems with that pregnancy so I think she is quite shocked that this happened. She had even already announced it on Facebook, as she was so confident I suppose. I will visit with her sometime this week and hopefully be able to offer some support to her.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4763b.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MinnieMone

Sassy, I know you are feeling so scared right now, as the others have said this could be related to the loss of the other twin, and no cramping is a very very good sign. Rest up tonight sweetheart and get yourself down to the EPU first thing to put your mind at rest. 

Thank you all for your kind messages, means a lot. Amy please hun never feel that in anyway wonderful news such as your BFP should not be rejoiced and celebrated - it is something to shout from the rooftops and I am so so happy for you, it was the only thing that made me smile today, so thank you. Truly.

If anything it takes away some of my sadness knowing that there is happiness around, that good things still happen, that the spirit of hope remains in all of us and that please god none of us have to go through this again. life with all it's up and downs eventually finds balance. 

Lucy, I remember feeling nauseous after a couple of the mc's, I think it is probably the hormones flooding back in to regulate your cyle, your body and mind have been through a lot, and the stress will have caused physical affects too. Hopefully it will all settle soon and you'll feel yourself again. 

I have caught up on everything but I am so crap at remembering - so sorry to miss anyone. I think I should do a CJ and write notes down as I read, though to be honest I am in so much physical pain right now I'm not focussing on anything too well, I had forgotten just how bad the pain can be. 

Sassy, will be thinking of you. x


----------



## heart tree

Mone, don't worry about us honey. Just write about you and your experiences right now. You don't need to take notes on all of our stuff. You can support us when you are feeling stronger. Right now, let us support you.

April, are you kidding me with that picture?? OMG that little smiley guy is adorable. You both look great. When I look at his face, I laugh. Sooo cute!!! Glad you had a good trip. You aren't out until the :witch: shows her face.


----------



## Megg33k

That pic is gorgeous, April! So sorry about your friend though! I'm glad you can be a support for her! :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm so sorry for your pain, Mone:( your post almost made me cry that through the pain you are going through now you can be so joyous! You're a strong woman and I love your positive attitude! All of you women are wonderful and I'm so glad I've found you! It makes this rollercoaster ride a little less lonely....


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks for reply Megg. We BD'd 8 times before test as it was around my fertile time. We last BD'd on the Sunday, and he went for the test on the following Thursday.

I've been googling, and that result looks pretty awful to me, but he said the Doctor didn't seem too worried!!

He took a while to get it there,and walked for 30 mins with it in his pocket (although wrapped in a sock in his pocket) in the cold. Can any of this make a difference do you know?

This is starting to look hopeless. Looks extremely likely I have a LPD, and hubbys sperm could be abnormal.:cry:What would happen if his repeat test comes back the same in 6 weeks? Do we have any chance of conceiving naturally?

x


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, remind me, when was your mc? 

It took me several cycles for my LP to regulate. It could be your hormones are still out of whack. Especially if you didn't have an LPD before your mc.

Don't give up hope yet honey, all is not lost!


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Mone, don't worry about us honey. Just write about you and your experiences right now. You don't need to take notes on all of our stuff. You can support us when you are feeling stronger. Right now, let us support you.
> 
> April, are you kidding me with that picture?? OMG that little smiley guy is adorable. You both look great. When I look at his face, I laugh. Sooo cute!!! Glad you had a good trip. You aren't out until the :witch: shows her face.

LOL Isn't he great? I taught him to stick his tongue out while I was there too, there's a great photo of us giggling and sticking our tongues out at eachother ...Just waiting for SIL to send it to me!!



Megg33k said:


> That pic is gorgeous, April! So sorry about your friend though! I'm glad you can be a support for her! :hugs:

Thanks Megg! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty my mc was in April. I never had any problems before this, but since mc have developed spotting and pain. 

Got my second gyno appt in December where she was probably going to refer for a laparoscopy


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats great you are getting the nursery sorted Megg! Sounds like it will be beautiful.

:hug: bbhopes.

Raz, I cant believe you were outed! I hope it went ok though today. Is it meant to be lucky then?? Moving and getting knowcked up... I hope so! 

:rofl: Sugar. I would DEFINITELY worry about smothering LOL! I'm so sorry about af. That sucks mega! I hope the bloods reveal something that can help. :hugs:

Hello!! Haha Cesca I have done that more than once!

OMG Amy!!! I hope this is your BFP hunni!!!! I take it that says pregnant LOL! I hope this sticks hunni!! I must of missed the airport story along the way... but LOL to the naming hehe

:hug: Mone. I hate that you have to go through this. I hope you are ok, even though I know you probably arent right now.

Allie hunni as long as its not below your coverline...a drop isnt major just yet. See what the next few days bring. :hugs:

Thanks Amanda!!!! I'm not sure how I inspire anyone but its nice to hear. I do feel like we are in a great place right now.Glad you had some fun at the wedding.

That article on IVF success is very interesting and could be fantastic for women ttc through IVF!! And equally the article on Luteal Phase defects! Makes your head spin getting paranoid about these things.

:dance: for the ov Hoping!! I'm with you too, wickedly better not charting or doing opk's! Hope you caught the eggy.

Lucy hunni I have had nausea every month since the mc. Its just your body trying to get back to normal. Just be kind to yourself, have a nice bubbly bath. Where are you technically with your cycle now. Do you know??

Sugar I'm glad 2 out of 3 came back good. Makes sure he is taking vitamins and having a nice healthy diet. Who knows the retest might prove that the 3rd test is fine too! 

https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/what-does-morphology-mean-when-referring-to-sperm/

Sass hunni try not to worry yourself. Not that I want to address it but it maybe from the little bean that didnt stick. And spotting is not uncommon so try not to worry. Get a doctors appointment though to try reassure yourself. I agree also, there is a lot of pain usually with a mc so the fact there is none is a good thing. :hug:

Dawny it sounds like ewcm which is great!! And defo could mean ov!!!!

:hi: Yogi! Nice to see you back. Glad the trip was good! Dont count yourself out hun just yet. And adorable photo, and so cute the bond you have. It certainly makes bad on the baby fever I bet. It will be your time soon. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. It cant be nice after a normal pregnancy to be faced with the shock that miscarriages can happen even after a healthy pregnancy. I hope she will be ok.

I have been cleaning and packing today for our move at the end of the week. I am so excited. We started signing all the paper work today and do the rest on friday morning when we get there. Ona sad note we have decided to give our kitten to my dh's cousin. She is so cute but we havent bonded with her much yet and I just dont feel it would be fair to move her every couple of months when she hasnt even been outside yet! so I know there will be some tears over that. But i am positive ov is today if not in the next couple :dance: so with all the moving etc...we have still found time to :sex: which is great. I have had strong ov pains today and minimal yesterday. I just hope I dont have them for over a week like last month! Would be nice to know it happened. It appears by FF that I am CD 14 which aside from last month is bang on for ov for me. Fingers crossed!!

Sorry for the long post, its always so much to catch up on.

How are things with you Megg? Anything happening with the IVF journey soon??


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls, just popping in to say goodbye. I'm going on birth control on Wednesday and I don't know when I'll feel mentally/emotionally capable to start ttc again. I may pop on and off but I probably won't post as much :flower:


----------



## CJSG1977

:hug: Sequeena!!!! I hope that we see you back healthy and ready to ttc very soon. Dont be a complete stranger though!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Mone, once again massive :hugs:. Reading your posts make me feel emotional...you are so strong.

Lucy, it sounds like as the girls have said your body is maybe just adjusting to the onslaught of hormones as your body adjusts :hugs:. I hope you feel much better soon.

Sassy, I hope the bleeding has stopped and you get peace of mind from the EPU tomorrow. From what you wrote, it sounds like you just saw it in the toilet? I don't mean to be crass, but is it possible it's from your bum since you didn't see when you wiped and it might be hard to tell. Maybe it's something as simple as piles. Or the twin, as others have said. :hugs:

Amy, congrats on being 'gravid!' :happydance: Way to splurge on a test! :) I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:

CJ, woohoo, congrats on signing the papers today. Sorry about your kitty. :hugs:

April, welcome back!! :hugs: We missed you. :) OMG, your nephew is soooo adorable. I called DH over from the other room to look at him. I can't help but grin when I see him and I definitely want to see the tongue picture! 

Sarah, best of luck on the BCP. :hugs:

Dawny, it sounds like it might be ov. Enjoy some :sex:! 

Sugar, I'm sorry I don't know more about sperm results, but if his doctor wasn't worried than I wouldn't let Google worry you too much. Also, it seems like LPDs are quite common and well managed, so please remain hopeful. :hugs:

Hearty, glad you didn't get rained out at the wedding, are we going to get to dress pics soon?

Hello and :hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, Cesca, Sugar and anyone with fertility monitor experience...I need to figure out how many dpo I am for my 7dpo blood test this week and I don't know where I'm at? (Megg, thanks for your response, I hear ya, I'm worried I'm wrong, too)

FF is saying I'm 5dpo but it also has me as ovulating the day _before_ my peak on the CBFM. I would assume, if I wasn't temping, that I'm only 3 or 4 dpo. Is it possible to ovulate on a 'high' reading and not get a 'peak' reading until the day after? I only took 2 OPKS the whole cycle--one was negative at CD20 and one was positive at CD22, so I don't have them to rely on.

I'm not sure when to go in. Do the progesterone results make much difference if it so happens to be one day off in either direction? Thanks.


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Thanks for reply Megg. We BD'd 8 times before test as it was around my fertile time. We last BD'd on the Sunday, and he went for the test on the following Thursday.
> 
> I've been googling, and that result looks pretty awful to me, but he said the Doctor didn't seem too worried!!
> 
> He took a while to get it there,and walked for 30 mins with it in his pocket (although wrapped in a sock in his pocket) in the cold. Can any of this make a difference do you know?
> 
> This is starting to look hopeless. Looks extremely likely I have a LPD, and hubbys sperm could be abnormal.:cry:What would happen if his repeat test comes back the same in 6 weeks? Do we have any chance of conceiving naturally?
> 
> x

I know what you mean. My FS didn't seem upset by his results, but the "sperm guy" (the guy who gave me the results and did the count and all that junk) was very bleak about it. He said it was barely good enough for IUI in his opinion. But, my FS had a different opinion. I personally think its dreadful too, but I'm not a doctor. So, I guess I shouldn't speculate on our situation or yours as far as that goes.

As long as the sample is kept near the body, its usually okay as long as it get to the people within an hour. And, that would only effect count and motility. Morphology is what it is. They don't get deformed because they got too cold. They came out that way. However, that was quite a bit of time between ejaculations. They say it can be that long, but 2 days is usually best. 

If it doesn't improve... You could honestly be looking at a difficult road if his morphology stays low and you do truly have an LP defect. Its not impossible, but you probably shouldn't expect quick results. I feel like a huge bitch and a total downer. But, I'm trying to be as honest as possible. You might have to try a bit longer and a bit harder than some people will... but natural conception isn't out of the question. 

You're really dealing with a similar situation to us. I have a few LP issues, he has some sperm issues... neither are severe, but its more difficult when put together. We each share a bit of the blame. We're really only doing things the way we are because I'm impatient though. I'm sure I would have a decent chance of conceiving naturally if I got my cycles in order and we tried our hardest. This just became the easier option. 

This might sound odd... but if his count was good, then it would actually help his morphology if he was having daily ejaculations. Its shown to improve morphology quite a bit... but only if there aren't other issues (like count) to worry about.



CJSG1977 said:


> Thats great you are getting the nursery sorted Megg! Sounds like it will be beautiful.
> 
> :hug: bbhopes.
> 
> Raz, I cant believe you were outed! I hope it went ok though today. Is it meant to be lucky then?? Moving and getting knowcked up... I hope so!
> 
> :rofl: Sugar. I would DEFINITELY worry about smothering LOL! I'm so sorry about af. That sucks mega! I hope the bloods reveal something that can help. :hugs:
> 
> Hello!! Haha Cesca I have done that more than once!
> 
> OMG Amy!!! I hope this is your BFP hunni!!!! I take it that says pregnant LOL! I hope this sticks hunni!! I must of missed the airport story along the way... but LOL to the naming hehe
> 
> :hug: Mone. I hate that you have to go through this. I hope you are ok, even though I know you probably arent right now.
> 
> Allie hunni as long as its not below your coverline...a drop isnt major just yet. See what the next few days bring. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Amanda!!!! I'm not sure how I inspire anyone but its nice to hear. I do feel like we are in a great place right now.Glad you had some fun at the wedding.
> 
> That article on IVF success is very interesting and could be fantastic for women ttc through IVF!! And equally the article on Luteal Phase defects! Makes your head spin getting paranoid about these things.
> 
> :dance: for the ov Hoping!! I'm with you too, wickedly better not charting or doing opk's! Hope you caught the eggy.
> 
> Lucy hunni I have had nausea every month since the mc. Its just your body trying to get back to normal. Just be kind to yourself, have a nice bubbly bath. Where are you technically with your cycle now. Do you know??
> 
> Sugar I'm glad 2 out of 3 came back good. Makes sure he is taking vitamins and having a nice healthy diet. Who knows the retest might prove that the 3rd test is fine too!
> 
> https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/what-does-morphology-mean-when-referring-to-sperm/
> 
> Sass hunni try not to worry yourself. Not that I want to address it but it maybe from the little bean that didnt stick. And spotting is not uncommon so try not to worry. Get a doctors appointment though to try reassure yourself. I agree also, there is a lot of pain usually with a mc so the fact there is none is a good thing. :hug:
> 
> Dawny it sounds like ewcm which is great!! And defo could mean ov!!!!
> 
> :hi: Yogi! Nice to see you back. Glad the trip was good! Dont count yourself out hun just yet. And adorable photo, and so cute the bond you have. It certainly makes bad on the baby fever I bet. It will be your time soon. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. It cant be nice after a normal pregnancy to be faced with the shock that miscarriages can happen even after a healthy pregnancy. I hope she will be ok.
> 
> I have been cleaning and packing today for our move at the end of the week. I am so excited. We started signing all the paper work today and do the rest on friday morning when we get there. Ona sad note we have decided to give our kitten to my dh's cousin. She is so cute but we havent bonded with her much yet and I just dont feel it would be fair to move her every couple of months when she hasnt even been outside yet! so I know there will be some tears over that. But i am positive ov is today if not in the next couple :dance: so with all the moving etc...we have still found time to :sex: which is great. I have had strong ov pains today and minimal yesterday. I just hope I dont have them for over a week like last month! Would be nice to know it happened. It appears by FF that I am CD 14 which aside from last month is bang on for ov for me. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Sorry for the long post, its always so much to catch up on.
> 
> How are things with you Megg? Anything happening with the IVF journey soon??

FX'd for you, honey!

I'm good! I start Lupron on the 14th, finish my BCP on the 18th, start stimming on the 23rd and then the real whirlwind begins! :)



sequeena said:


> Hi girls, just popping in to say goodbye. I'm going on birth control on Wednesday and I don't know when I'll feel mentally/emotionally capable to start ttc again. I may pop on and off but I probably won't post as much :flower:

Aww, honey! :hugs: You'll be missed, but I understand the need for a break! Take care of yourself!



Allie84 said:


> Hearty, Cesca, Sugar and anyone with fertility monitor experience...I need to figure out how many dpo I am for my 7dpo blood test this week and I don't know where I'm at? (Megg, thanks for your response, I hear ya, I'm worried I'm wrong, too)
> 
> FF is saying I'm 5dpo but it also has me as ovulating the day _before_ my peak on the CBFM. I would assume, if I wasn't temping, that I'm only 3 or 4 dpo. Is it possible to ovulate on a 'high' reading and not get a 'peak' reading until the day after? I only took 2 OPKS the whole cycle--one was negative at CD20 and one was positive at CD22, so I don't have them to rely on.
> 
> I'm not sure when to go in. Do the progesterone results make much difference if it so happens to be one day off in either direction? Thanks.

1 days shouldn't make too much difference. It should be pretty accurate if you're off by 1 day either way. Now, when I did it 3 days off... that was awful! LOL But, 1 day should be fine!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone doing today??

Sassy - So sorry you had a panic last night, how are things this morning hun? As others have said there is no pain and it could be to do with the twin. Sending huge :hug: and love to you and i'm sure it will be fine at the EPU later xxx

yogi - Glad you had a good time away and that picture is lovely xx

CJ - Sorry you are giving away the kitten but if you are going to be moving around a lot it does sound like the best thing to do. Good luck in the 2ww now hun x

sugar - Sorry i know nothing about sperm but wanted to send you both lots of :dust:


----------



## bbhopes

Meggs we've been trying for five or so years, I've been pregnant twice, one ended with a miscarriage at 11 weeks (2007) the second ended with a full term baby boy who died at four days old (2008). We've been on this nightmare roller coaster of trying for far too long now, and it seems like forever, and are going to be getting further tests to rule out any obvious reasons other than our ages, and stress. No idea where to start though.
On the spin side, here, it's easier to adopt than it is to get IVF. Go figure. I think we will still adopt even if we are blessed again soon. Too much love to go around to goto waste. Hoping to hear good news from you soon!!! baby dust all round.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey,

Yogi that pictures is lovely he is such a cutie made me smile.

CJ I am so happy things are going well what an exicting time for you, sorry about your kitty.

Mone I am thinking of you and sending lots of love your way :hugs:

Sugar I am sorry my hubby had two out of three which where good his count and mobility where above average but the morphology was I think something like 1 in 3(we werent given a %) but we were told because he had above average numbers and they were all good swimmers it was unlikely to be a reason we weren't getting pregnant a few months after having the test we did get pregnant. Also we were told we had to get his sample to the hospital within half an hour. He said the higher the count the better steve was on a mulit-vit and he ate sunflower and pumpkin seeds. His dr told him to do anything that gets his testorone up whether it be playing sport or computer games. I dont know if that helps or not but just my experience and what we were told.

Sarah I understand you needing a break we will miss you but I wish you all the best and maybe we will see you back here sometime :hugs:

Hearty were are the pic's!!

Sassy I am thinking of you :hugs: hope all goes well today lots of love :hugs:

Nato how are you?

Raz how are you?

Sorry if I've missed anyone :hugs: to all


----------



## Razcox

Hey lucy, i'm ok a bit rough today. Light headed, tired and gen feel like poo but at the same time it makes me happy too. How are you doing??

Also waiting on a few updates from people that scans went well so feeling on edge for them. Anyone heard from Sassy??


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry your feeling rough but as you said its a good thing as well if you know what I mean.

I'm alright still feeling a bit rough and so cold the weather is miserable here but managing to get a bit more done round the house which is good as I was starting to feel like a bad wife as steve was doing everything going to work, coming home cooking cleaning etc so want to get more done so he can relax after work a bit.

Nothing from sassy yet in her journal she said she was going to the hospital which was about 9am just hoping and praying everything is alright for her.


----------



## Allie84

Good morning everyone,

I was just coming to check on Sassy.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks for the info Megg. I googled this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen_analysis and it says that 4% is normal for morphology, but everything else on the internet seems to be saying it's way to low.:shrug:

I haven't slept a wink last night for worrying about it :cry:

I found out his other results:

count - 60 million (she said they were way over average)
mobility 20 or 30% forgotten which (again she said was over normal)

Still debating as to whether we should just pay to go private or not. 

Hi to other girls, and Sassy hope you're ok sweetie
x


----------



## sugarlove

PS Lucy, I'm going to get hubby on the pumpkin seeds.!He's taking Wellman conception vit at the mo, but going to try and get him doing more exercise and lay off the beer!


----------



## dawny690

No news from sassy? xxxx


----------



## Razcox

dawny690 said:


> No news from sassy? xxxx

No none yet. Hope everything is ok x


----------



## dawny690

Razcox said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> No news from sassy? xxxx
> 
> No none yet. Hope everything is ok xClick to expand...

Me too sure no news is good news xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hope everything's ok sassy xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, Sassy! :hugs:



bbhopes said:


> Meggs we've been trying for five or so years, I've been pregnant twice, one ended with a miscarriage at 11 weeks (2007) the second ended with a full term baby boy who died at four days old (2008). We've been on this nightmare roller coaster of trying for far too long now, and it seems like forever, and are going to be getting further tests to rule out any obvious reasons other than our ages, and stress. No idea where to start though.
> On the spin side, here, it's easier to adopt than it is to get IVF. Go figure. I think we will still adopt even if we are blessed again soon. Too much love to go around to goto waste. Hoping to hear good news from you soon!!! baby dust all round.

I didn't realize. :hugs: That's a hard road indeed. I think its infinitely better for adoption to be easier than IVF. Those kids are already here and need homes/families. So, that's fantastic! I wish it was easier here. If it was, I probably would already have my family and be done.



sugarlove said:


> thanks for the info Megg. I googled this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen_analysis and it says that 4% is normal for morphology, but everything else on the internet seems to be saying it's way to low.:shrug:
> 
> I haven't slept a wink last night for worrying about it :cry:
> 
> I found out his other results:
> 
> count - 60 million (she said they were way over average)
> mobility 20 or 30% forgotten which (again she said was over normal)
> 
> Still debating as to whether we should just pay to go private or not.
> 
> Hi to other girls, and Sassy hope you're ok sweetie
> x

60 million is really good! 20-30% motility... I'm confused. We had 34% motility, and we were told that "normal" was over 50%. 

One of the issues with low morphology is that it can contribute to chromosomal anomalies in embryos and lead to loss. It was my biggest concern with it and one of the main factors that drove me into treatment. I want them to get rid of all the funky ones before they have a chance to cause problems. Granted, the chances of one of the deformed ones making it to the egg is low... I know that. But, I couldn't get the thought out of my head.

Except for count (as ours was like 24 million), we're in a very similar situation as far as sperm goes.

AFM... I've woken up with a very bad back. I don't know what's going on or why! :(


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls, I have no clue when it comes to all the sperm stuff LOL. We havent had tests on that yet. I guess in the future they will?? I'm sure it will all be ok sugar. Everywhere online measures things differently so just stick with the doctors news. And get that OH of yours off the beer and bit more exercise. I'm sure it will help. With such a high sperm count it cant all be bad!!

Lucy its nice to hear that you are taking on some more household duties. I was the same, just sitting quiet and crying for weeks and then one day I just realised I felt a bit better and it was time to get my ass in gear. A good step hun. :hugs:

Well I am about to take the kitten over DH's cousins house. Already shed a tear. But we are taking our dog and my 5 year old cat to the pub cause they are both great with moving. So at least we havent lost them all.

Sass I am thinking of you hunni. Please let us know how you are doing. xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG girls what a day!

I woke up to back ache and more spotting but this time it was brown, I went straight to hospital at 9 and was seen by 10, doc didn't say much just booked me for a scan at 2pm.

Baby is fine thank god, looking much bigger than last week and we saw his/her lovely little heart thumping away, me and Mum cried alot, it was such a huge relief to see that our bubba is perfect, he/she was even moving around and had a little stretch, cutest thing in the world!!! 

I can't wait for Danny to get home so he can see the new scan pic. 

PS. Thank you for you all messages.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh sassy that is wonderful news I am so happy for you been thinking about you all day and praying for good news :hugs: So pleased you got to see your little one with a nice strong heartbeat.

What a day you've had make sure you take it easy the rest of today. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Phew what a relief for you both! Thats great news and was lovely to read about the baby moving :cloud9:

Been worried about you all day! x


----------



## MinnieMone

YAYYYYYYeeeeee Haaaaaaaa YaYYYYYY for you and Danny hun and beautiful perfect stretching lil bubba!

I am so so happy for you both, now go rest up and relax poppet.


----------



## yogi77

That's great news Sassy, so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome news Sassy!!! I'm happy your little one is doing great!


----------



## Dazed

Yay Sass. I may not say much, but I was worried about you!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thank you so much girls. your kind words really mean alot to me.xxx


----------



## heart tree

Yippeeeeeee!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

You go Miss Sass!


----------



## cazza22

:wohoo: sass I'm sooooo happy for u & what better peace of mind than to see bubba streching awwwww too cute xxx

petrified for my scan tomoz, I'm hoping after this one & if all is well I might actually relax a little bit for my 12 week scan? Xxx fingers crossed anyway I'll b 8 weeks so hoping to see a blob with stumps & most of all an even bigger HB xxx

hope everyones day has been ok? I'm gonna have a nice relaxing bubble bath  xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My new avatar is my chubby lil bubba.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> :wohoo: sass I'm sooooo happy for u & what better peace of mind than to see bubba streching awwwww too cute xxx
> 
> petrified for my scan tomoz, I'm hoping after this one & if all is well I might actually relax a little bit for my 12 week scan? Xxx fingers crossed anyway I'll b 8 weeks so hoping to see a blob with stumps & most of all an even bigger HB xxx
> 
> hope everyones day has been ok? I'm gonna have a nice relaxing bubble bath  xxx

Aww hun, I know what you mean, the night before a scan is horrible but you will be fine. You will definately see a little blob with a strong hb, soooooo excited for you, tell him/her Auntie Sassy is baking it's playmate.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I love your picture sassy it is just perfect so happy for you and danny (its a shame he couldn't of been there but glad you had your mum). You really are cooking a little miracle :hugs: Now missy you take it easy the rest of today.

Caz what time is your scan tomorrow? I'm sure all will be alirght and you will see your little one with a good strong heartbeat. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Thanks babe :hugs: hope ur right  I looooveeee ur new avatar he/she is gorgeous!!!!! I'm getting vibes of a baba boy don't know why chick just a feeling xxxx lov Caz xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Thanks babe :hugs: hope ur right  I looooveeee ur new avatar he/she is gorgeous!!!!! I'm getting vibes of a baba boy don't know why chick just a feeling xxxx lov Caz xxx

YAY I think boy too.xx


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:

> I love your picture sassy it is just perfect so happy for you and danny (its a shame he couldn't of been there but glad you had your mum). You really are cooking a little miracle :hugs: Now missy you take it easy the rest of today.
> 
> Caz what time is your scan tomorrow? I'm sure all will be alirght and you will see your little one with a good strong heartbeat. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:

Hey luce my scan is at 10 but it'll probs be later than that coz I've got an appointment with my FS aswell xxx I don't know what I'll do if it's bad news I really don't! Xxx how are you feeling today sweetness?? Better I hope?? Xxx


----------



## cazza22

Sassy_TTC said:

> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks babe :hugs: hope ur right  I looooveeee ur new avatar he/she is gorgeous!!!!! I'm getting vibes of a baba boy don't know why chick just a feeling xxxx lov Caz xxx
> 
> YAY I think boy too.xxClick to expand...

Great minds think alike gorgeous xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

I really dont think it will be bad news it'll be wonderful good news I am sure of it.

I was feeling loads better this morning but my stomach is playing up a little now so frustrating got a jacket spud in the oven so hopefully that will stay put and it was just a blip. I'll get there just taking it one day at a time I've got a quiet week this week but next week I'm busy so at least I've got time to get myself feeling better.


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, that picture is gorgeous!!! It looks like a real baby in there!!!!!

Cazza, I have a good feeling about your scan sweetheart. I know how scared you are though. I can't wait to see a picture of your bub and hear about the massive HB!

Luce, any bleeding? Any pain in your uterus? How are the headaches?

Girls, I'm so annoyed. I'm still waiting for freaking AF! I'm 13dpo, which normally I would be thrilled with. Problem is, I never have this long a LP. I'm on CD 45! I'm ready for the bitch to get here so I can start my ovulation drugs. Damn it. 

And please don't suggest I'm pregnant. If I was, then it would have to be an immaculate conception since we haven't had sex in a month or so. Not even the pull out method. After Sassy's experience, I didn't want to risk it!


----------



## LucyJ

No bleeding havnt had any for about 5 days or so now which is good. Still getting some slight cramping every now and then, have a dull achey headache but nothing like the thumpers I have been getting. It'll be three weeks on thursday since my erpc.

So sorry that AF hasnt arrived I know it must be frustrating its always the way when you dont want the :witch: to arrive she comes early and when you do want her to show her ugly faces she doesnt. Hope you get AF soon are you still using your progesterone cream?


----------



## dawny690

* Sassy so glad all is ok and your chubby lil bubba is cute xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Good Luce, I'm glad to hear the symptoms are subsiding.

No, I only used the progesterone cream on Friday and Saturday as I wanted to keep AF away for the wedding on Sunday. Even when I use the cream, my LP is usually 13 days at the most. I just don't get it.

Anyhoo, here are some pics from the wedding. They aren't the greatest as they were taken with a phone. My eyes look a little weird in one of them, but you get the gist.

PS - Where's Nato???
 



Attached Files:







dress1.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 23









dress2.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 22









dress3.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOW Amanda, you look stunning and that dress is gorgeous, you have such great style.xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Sass! When life gets me down, I like to be fashionable!


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Hearty you look gorgeous and I love your dress :thumbup:

Dont know about nato hope she's ok.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good luck Cazza! Fingers crossed that everything is perfect!
beautiful picture sassy :) 
Woohoo, look at you Amanda! You totally rocked that dress!

I am not feeling very optimistic today about this one. Nothing bad has happened yet, but still, I can't shake the feeling. In fact, I find myself thinking to myself, I wish it would hurry up and be over so my cycles don't get too messed up and we can try again ASAP. Geez, this is really no way to think, huh?


----------



## yogi77

LOVE the dress hearty, you look amazing!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I totally have those feelings so I don't think your alone there hun. It will get easier as the days/weeks go past, just try to stay postive. Have you got any bloods etc booked?xxx


----------



## heart tree

Amy, it is almost impossible not to feel that way after a loss. You are pregnant sweetie. There is nothing right now that indicates that you will lose this one. Sometimes it takes a while to integrate your new identity into your psyche. You've identified as being a woman who has had a mc for a while now. It isn't easy to switch that identity. But with time, you will. What are the next steps? Have you made an appointment with a doctor yet? Will you get bloods drawn?


----------



## pregoinnorge

No, they don't do blood tests in Norway, so I am just going to relax and wait. They don't even want to see you until you're 12 weeks! I booked an early scan (luckily I can cancel) for when I am 7-8 weeks though for about $100. Norway is great in some ways though because everything related to pregnancy (except a scan earlier than 12 weeks) is completely covered. And we get one year maternity leave. Paid. Well 9 months at 100% of your salary or one year at 80%, but still. Craziness, huh? I guess it's partly why it's at the top the list of best places to live...
Hope I get to experience it!


----------



## heart tree

Good, I'm glad you have an early scan booked. By that time you should see the heartbeat. Nothing you can do now but take really good care of yourself and take each day as it comes.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks girls, I know you know exactly what this feels like. Happy, excited, scared, and worried. And you're right, Amanda...you're always right ;)

My period isn't even due until Friday! On Friday I'll take another digital with conception indicator. Last time I was 2-3 on the day of my missed period, and it dropped to 1-2 the week after. Then I lost it but still tested positive for nearly a month afterwards! 

It's just weird because right now I feel EXACTLY the same way I felt last time right after I got a positive test---super tired, brain kinda fuzzy, dull cramps, bloating, dizziness, and my hair feels like it's standing on end or something. And both times I got a super early BFP. Is there any correlation between early implantation and chemical pregnancies? ugh, I need to STEP AWAY from google.


----------



## heart tree

Move AWAY from the computer Amy!!! I honestly don't think they know about things like early implantation and mc. There isn't a way to do research on these types of things ethically speaking. What pregnant woman, or any woman ttc, wants to be a guinea pig for research? 

What you are feeling are common pregnancy symptoms, not symptoms of another mc. Just because this happened once does not mean it will happen again. 

God, why can't this be easier. You deserve to feeling nothing but excitement. It just sucks that you feel so worried. I wish there was something that could take the worry away, but there just isn't. Seriously though, try not to google anything. It can make things worse in your mind.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I am going to go back into the office for awhile and work. Need to get my mind off of this! Thanks again for writing some sense into me:)


----------



## heart tree

Any time babe.


----------



## LucyJ

Amy :hugs: to you it is scary time I wish I could take the fear away for you but know we are here to support you and theres no reason why it should happen again. Try and keep yourself occupied, look after yourselve and yep stay away from google. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, it does sound like your hormones are out of whack. Not sure what to tell you, but I do think it is a very good idea to keep investigating.

Sarah, I'm sorry to see you go, but I'm glad you are taking care of your emotional health. Good luck to you honey. Hope to see you here again. xoxo

Allie, I'm new at the CBFM thing, but it would seem to me that it is possible to Ov before a Peak reading. The reason in my mind is that when you test with a CBFM, you are only using FMU. So, looking at your chart, you recorded a positive OPK on CD22. What time of day did you do that OPK? My guess is that you did your CBFM with FMU and then later in the day did your OPK. If so, then you might not have had enough LH in your system that morning for the CBFM to pick it up. Then, you did an OPK later and it caught the surge. By the time you tested with the CBFM on CD23, you already had a lot of LH in your system. Technically though, the CBFM could have been catching the LH after the surge. But to the CBFM, it was a rise in LH, so it called it your peak day. To me, it is possible that on CD22, you caught the surge on the way up, then sometime that night, you Ov'd. Then on CD23, you had the LH still in your system but the Ov had already happened, hence the temp rise. Does this make sense??? Just a theory I suppose.


----------



## cazza22

Amy :hugs: amanda's words are so true it takes a while to tell urself ur pregnant instead of a woman who suffered a MC. Believe me i feel awful thoughts every single day & if it wasnt for my sore boobs & nauseous feelings id b a nervous wreck all the god damn time i just feel a little better having some symtoms because all the other times i havent had. I know that could mean absolutely nothing though & things could still go wrong :cry:
Im glad you have booked an early scan they are good peace of mind that ur bubba is trying its best to survive in there . Dont do too many digi's they are not always 100% accurate and can be more of a worry for you. Im praying ur beanie sticks sweet cheeks xxx

Hearty you look divine huny switt swoo bet Tim was all over you like a rash :winkwink:

Luce im glad ur feeling a little better i hope u managed to eat ur tea?

Nato where are u MoFo?? :shrug: missin ya long time

xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

I know....where is Nato????


----------



## cazza22

Hope she's ok?? xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OMG amanda you look HAWT! Honestly, ding dong you look fab.

Sassy - that is amazing news! I love your chunky little monkey in there!


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks cazza :) you have a scan again soon, right??


----------



## Razcox

Hearty - Have to agree with the others lady very swish! :thumbup:

Amy - I think we all understand how your feel hun, it seems to be par for the course of PAL. When i had my spotting last week i flapped and got upset but part of me had been waiting for it to happen anyway! Well all just have to take it one day at a time, one milestone at a time and keep the PMA going x

I was just thinking this morning that i hadnt heard from Nato too, where are you lovely?


----------



## CJSG1977

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: SASS!!!! Thats the best news ever. I actually started crying with happiness for you!!

Cazza hunni, everything is going to be just great! Tomorrow you are going to see your beautiful little bean.

Amy, I know exactly the mindset that you are in and as Amanda said its about switching identities. Unfortunately as women with losses we arent the WOOHOO we are pregnant and not give it a seconds thought. But one day soon you will be able to be just that WOOHOOOOOOING!!! that you will soon be a mummy to that little bean you are carrying. And that scan you booked will be here before you know it.

Amanda, TWIT TWOO!!! you look STUNNING in that dress. I'd kill for a figure like that. And I am hoping the witch comes and visits soon so you can get on the ov meds!!!!

AFM... I am an emotional wreck today. Crying at the silliest things!! Really crying. Maybe its my kitten going, the move and ov???? I am watching christmas angel and I have cried through most of it! God I am sad....

Talking of angels I found an old memory stick and this pic was on there. I think we all deserve something to smile at!
 



Attached Files:







iPhone Angel11.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi lovelies,

i know i know, i roll in late, stinking of chocolate. 

Ive been looking after my nieces and nephews and been a bit busy, i have skimmed and got the headlines 

Im so sorry mone, am going to pm you but i have been thinking about you xx

Amy, oh my, you have a bathroom floor baby!!! congrats to you - roll on the first scan and the reassurance 

sugar, i had a look at your chart the other day, i don't know owt about LP defects so cant offer any advice, just a few swear words and a big hug 

I'm cd6, got my blood test yesterday cos the damned hospital wasnt open on saturday. They said my results would only take a day, but last time i had to wait ages - will call up the drs by the end of the week. Im quaking in my boots, crapping myself over the fsh result particularly. 

Husband has his pot for the sperm test. He seems to think its too small.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: good to see you missy

hows your hair? If I remember rightly lasy time you were on you were be styled by your niece(s).

Good luck with your blood tests hope you don't have to wait to long for them.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy, fabbo news!! You must be so relieved, your pic is amazing, he's all round!! (SO a boy)

Sugar - just trying to catch up on whats going on, seems like youve had a nasty few days - have you spoken to your dr about the morphology? what are your next steps, another test? i did find this:

https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html

saying:

_The original guidelines for sperm parameters, from the WHO, stated normal morphology should be 30%. Then about 20 years ago, Dr. Kruger came out and said we really need to be looking more carefully at sperm shapes. If we are really careful we will see that there are more abnormal sperm than we think, and the cutoff should be 14%. He called his classification "strict criteria". He also said that by being more careful we could better identify the men who are infertile due to badly shaped sperm. This all sounded well so the andrologists (the people who do your sperm test) started looking harder, and harder, and harder. They now deduct for every sperm that does not look perfect. So over the past 20 years, the andrologists have been getting pickier and pickier, and now a man is lucky if his morphology is over 5%, and almost everyone is less than 14%.
Obviously this has all gone too far. We are telling almost all men that their sperm is abnormal, and that just cant be. The fact is we do not know what a normal sperm looks like. More on this next time_

Hi Luce and cazza - how are you both, my little snap dragons

hot stuff Hearty - loving the double bass, my ex used to play that.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> :hi: good to see you missy
> 
> hows your hair? If I remember rightly lasy time you were on you were be styled by your niece(s).
> 
> Good luck with your blood tests hope you don't have to wait to long for them.

i think she's pulled half of it out. Do not give a 5 year old free run with the hair clips

please excuse my double chin on pic

how you doing Luce?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0126.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone,

Sassy, :hugs: I am so, so happy and relieved for you! I've been thinking of you all day. 


Hearty, you look super hot in that dress and make such a cute couple with Tim. :) Thanks for your input...I'm going to go with your take and get my bloods done tomorrow. I was thinking that too, may as well trust FF. Thank you! 

Amy, :hugs:, sorry you're feeling that way. It seems really common to have those doubts but you have no reason to doubt so please stay away from Google and try to relax. Sending PMA your way. :hugs:

CJ, sorry you're feeling emotional, and I imagine it's all of the hormones and the changes going on.

AFM, I'm getting cramps today, 6dpo. I've never had that, so I'm wondering if it's a side effect of the soy, or maybe my B-Vit is ruing my LP like it messed up sugar's? :( I would hope implantation but I dn't have any spotting. Oh, well, just hope AF stays away so I can have a 13 day LP as usual.


----------



## cazza22

pregoinnorge said:


> thanks cazza :) you have a scan again soon, right??

Yupppp sweet cheeks tomorrow morning 10am aaarrrrgggghhhh scary shit right there lol!!! fingers toes legs hair & eyes crossed let me tell ya xxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Nato, youre back! :hugs: What a gorgeous pic of you and your neices. :) I love it.


----------



## dawny690

*Awww your nieces are super cute nato like their aunt xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

oh you flatterers

Scan tomorrow cazza - brilliant, what time, when are you updating so i can swoop by and collect the good news

Allie, implantation bleeding i believe happens a couple of days later than the implantation, but i dont know really, but i do know its rare. The months this year i think i mightve had chemicals, i have had cramping from 6dpo - fingers crossed


----------



## LucyJ

Hee hee love it nato my niece used to love playing with my hair it always ended up looking like a birds nest.

I'm ok feeling a bit grotty but getting there I think. I have a bit of a confession you know I said I was tempted to get a conception reading done well as it was only £3.00 I had one done!! :blush:


----------



## NatoPMT

look at this one with my husband creating a bouncy castle effect with the blow up mattress. we get them overexcited.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0142.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Hee hee love it nato my niece used to love playing with my hair it always ended up looking like a birds nest.
> 
> I'm ok feeling a bit grotty but getting there I think. I have a bit of a confession you know I said I was tempted to get a conception reading done well as it was only £3.00 I had one done!! :blush:

what did it say? now i might get one done too. 

copying.


----------



## yogi77

Hi Nato, great pic of you and your nieces! 

I'm so tempted to get a conception reading...


----------



## LucyJ

Spoiler
ok now as i tune in i want to say where i feel that there has been so much heartache around you , i want to mention that its really not fair what you have both been through and you are both very very strong people although it may not have felt like it you have got through as well as you can together. I want to say where i feel that there is a beautiful baby boy for you , im being shown him when hes around two just to reassure you that there will be a full term pregnancy and a gorgeous little baby,I feel that at the moment your arms and your body is aching in a sense, its a feeling that i cannot describe as i have not been through this myself, i want to say that you have had and will continue to have alot of support from friends and family, but more importantly your wonderful hubby.I want to say that i feel march of next year is when i feel you will find out your are expecting again , you are over the moon although obviously you are worried aswell, but things will be fine i feel.

The first card i have chosen for you is sisters of the seasons
This is showing me three lifes that you will never forget , but its also showing me things moving on for you , and you moving forwards and not blaming your self or worrying that the past will play over again , i feel the future is promising to be better for you and its showing me a lot of growth as well.

The second card is The well watcher
This is showing me again thats spirit are watching over you and also reassurance that your babies are safe.I want to say where i feel that im being drawn to where you are a very wise person aswell, and i feel that you have a lot of potential in other ways aswell and i want to mention your career taking a new direction in a sense aswell.

The last card is the sacred union
This is showing me where your again its showing me how important and how strong your relationship is and , again showing me baby and alot of happiness for the future x

I've put the reading under a spoiler as its a bit long. Hope its right. I found it interesting as when I had my palm read years ago a bit of fun when at uni she said I would have two boys and a little girl. She said I would have a little boy maybe I should ask about other children see if it matches the palm reading :flower:


----------



## LucyJ

Love the pic of your hubby nato looks like fun!


----------



## NatoPMT

what did you tell her to start off with Luce? what happens when you get the reading? 

Ahh to a boyby. 2 boybys and a girlby would be even better. 

Yogi, i will get one if you get one.


----------



## dawny690

*Where was that from Lucy I had one done in september which was pretty good xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Your nieces are way too cute, Nato! And, what double chin? You've gone 'round the bend if you think you have a double chin! :dohh:

Allie - I dunno, honey! I hope its implantation. Try not to freak until you have some reason to. It could be a very good thing! Btw, Soy NEVER caused anything post-ovulation for me. So, I think its safe to assume its not that.

Amanda - My god... You must have outdone the bride at the wedding! Holy cow! You're the jealousy-inducing kind of hot! Congrats! :hugs: Sorry AF is being a bitch and not showing!

Sass - Your chubby lil bub is ADORABLE! I <3 that pic! He is perfect... I suppose I think he's a boy too... which is funny since I pictured you with a girl!

Luce - Glad you're feeling a bit better! No reason to feel funny about the conception reading. That's quite cheap! I hope its all good news!

Caz - Will be thinking of you at your scan! I have no doubt you'll have fabulous news, chick! :hugs:

CJ - Love the pic! Woohoo! Sorry you're feeling extra emotional. I know that feeling. I've been crying loads. Damn pills! Yours is probably a combo of several things... just cut yourself some slack, love! :hugs:

Amy - I'm sure you'll feel that way for a while. But, I expect your 7-8 week scan will bring a smile to your face and a song to your heart! No doubt you'll be very happy in the near future. I think some of the fear will wear off after that for you! :thumbup:

To the rest of you... :hugs: and :hi:!!! Lots of love all around. 

AFM... I slept a good portion of the day. I had lunch with a friend that was actually sort of awkward. I don't know why either. Its always us and her little one (he's 1 now). Well, it had been probably 2 months or better because she's working loads. But, she had time off and asked me to lunch because "we have so much to catch up on... I have lots to tell you"... part of it was obviously about a guy, because she sent me a pic of some roses and said a guy had sent them to her work. 

Anyway, we get there and hug and sit down and whatever. I ask what's new and she says "eh, not much really." I figure she's joking, so I ask about the guy. She says "oh, his name is Jim. I met him through an online dating site. He's nice. He really wants to meet me." But she says it all in the most disinterested voice she can. I say, "So, do we like Jim?" She says, "Yeah, I guess. He's nice." I ask what he looks like. She says, "He's bigger... because, ya know, I like that. I have a picture." But, she never shows me the picture and we sort of drop the topic. Then, she asks about me and when I start to answer she starts intentionally playing with the baby... like she wants to drown me out. He was all quiet until I started to talk and I barely had a sentence out before she was finding toys to shove in his face and talking to him. So bizarre.

Then, she went on to complain about how hard her life is now because she works. Don't get me wrong... I hate working too. But, she was talking about every day things that many parents do and don't complain about. And, her and the baby live with her mom... Most people don't have a live-in sitter. She's complaining about money but saying that she's spends about $500/mo on clothes for HER. 

I'm very :wacko: about it. Its never been like this when we've seen each other before. And, when I did get a word in when she'd ask about the IVF and stuff, I was saying how the timing could be great or awful. Best or worst Christmas ever. And, I said that I guessed I just had to go in assuming it had to work... and she tells me "Yeah, but then if you get your hopes and convinced it will work and it doesn't, then you'll be more upset!" Oh, thanks... Like I hadn't thought of that! :dohh: It was just all really weird.


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Spoiler
> ok now as i tune in i want to say where i feel that there has been so much heartache around you , i want to mention that its really not fair what you have both been through and you are both very very strong people although it may not have felt like it you have got through as well as you can together. I want to say where i feel that there is a beautiful baby boy for you , im being shown him when hes around two just to reassure you that there will be a full term pregnancy and a gorgeous little baby,I feel that at the moment your arms and your body is aching in a sense, its a feeling that i cannot describe as i have not been through this myself, i want to say that you have had and will continue to have alot of support from friends and family, but more importantly your wonderful hubby.I want to say that i feel march of next year is when i feel you will find out your are expecting again , you are over the moon although obviously you are worried aswell, but things will be fine i feel.
> 
> The first card i have chosen for you is sisters of the seasons
> This is showing me three lifes that you will never forget , but its also showing me things moving on for you , and you moving forwards and not blaming your self or worrying that the past will play over again , i feel the future is promising to be better for you and its showing me a lot of growth as well.
> 
> The second card is The well watcher
> This is showing me again thats spirit are watching over you and also reassurance that your babies are safe.I want to say where i feel that im being drawn to where you are a very wise person aswell, and i feel that you have a lot of potential in other ways aswell and i want to mention your career taking a new direction in a sense aswell.
> 
> The last card is the sacred union
> This is showing me where your again its showing me how important and how strong your relationship is and , again showing me baby and alot of happiness for the future x
> 
> I've put the reading under a spoiler as its a bit long. Hope its right. I found it interesting as when I had my palm read years ago a bit of fun when at uni she said I would have two boys and a little girl. She said I would have a little boy maybe I should ask about other children see if it matches the palm reading :flower:

That is a lovely reading! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

I emailed her first to check she could do one as it said on her website to do that as she may be very busy, so sent her an email I think I may of said that I had suffered a mc. She said she could so I went ahead and ordered one you pay through paypal so need an account then she emailed me and asked me for a photo and any questions I had. I know its a bit of fun but if it were to come true then that would be lovely and I can wait till march I think especially if I get my forever baby that and she said I would find out in march so then that could be getting pregnant in feb and thats not that far away is it? What I did like and made me feel good was the bit she said about my babies being save and spirits watching over us.


----------



## LucyJ

dawny it was a conception reading by Sandra. Who was yours by?


----------



## NatoPMT

hmm. Sounds like your friend doesnt have a clue what you are going through - she might know, or hear what you are saying, but its able to feel or empathise with your situation. Sounds like she's not really connecting on a few levels. I guess everyone has an off day and if its not normal for her, then lets hope it is an off day.


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> oh you flatterers
> 
> Scan tomorrow cazza - brilliant, what time, when are you updating so i can swoop by and collect the good news
> 
> Allie, implantation bleeding i believe happens a couple of days later than the implantation, but i dont know really, but i do know its rare. The months this year i think i mightve had chemicals, i have had cramping from 6dpo - fingers crossed

Hey gorgeous soooooo glad ur backkkk!! :happydance: & OMG ur neices are stunners :kiss:
the last time i had my scan my appointment was 10am i didnt get outta the hospital till 1pm because of all the waiting around :coffee:
I'll update as soon as i possibly can, hopefully with good news chick xxxx

Thanks for asking babe xxx Lov ya Caz xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

That seems really odd megg maybe she just didnt know what to say but you would think she would at least listen and give you some support.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Girls I am really scared. I am just convinced something is wrong with the baby. I have nothing to suggest something is wrong but I just feel like something has happened. I don't know why, call it paranoia or gut instinct.

I am off to bed in a minute to try and get some sleep and hopefully feel better in the morning. I don't know what to do, I feel like I'm losing my mind :(


----------



## NatoPMT

i just emailed Sandra. That's how easily led i am.

I think you will have your baby by the end of next year too Luce. This time next year will be very different 

Cazza, this is your time right here and now, you lucky little minkey. Cant wait to hear your news tomorrow, i will be rooting around the thread for it, and i expect a pic too please


----------



## cazza22

Wow meggles she seems a little like a "me me me" friend i have a couple of those it frustrates the shit outta me. And your right she didnt need to make that comment about the IVF at the end of the day our friends should know we've gone through every scenario in the world in our own minds, i mean a baby is only what we all desire more than anything on earth god damn it!!!! gggrrrr got me a little riled up that did. I just wish for once our close friends and family could try & be positive for us & give an honest smile instead of one of those weird grins like eerrmmmm yeah im sure it will be fine (secretly lying) i seriously hate that.

I have all faith in this cycle of IVF baby doll i believe its where the path has lead you too & i pray u & kevin get ur miracle at the end of it sweet cheeks xxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

prgirl_cesca said:


> Girls I am really scared. I am just convinced something is wrong with the baby. I have nothing to suggest something is wrong but I just feel like something has happened. I don't know why, call it paranoia or gut instinct.
> 
> I am off to bed in a minute to try and get some sleep and hopefully feel better in the morning. I don't know what to do, I feel like I'm losing my mind :(

Cesca, remember when Vic felt this way? And everything was just fine with her baby? I remember saying to her at the time that we don't have instinct the same way after losses. The instinct is overridden by fear and impulses, and its almost impossible to tell the difference between what your fears are and what instincts you might or might not have

Get some rest x


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca could you call your midwife and speak to her for reassurance maybe you could go and see her she can let you hear your little ones heartbeat. I am sure everythings is ok with your baby its just what you've been through makes you more on edge. :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> i just emailed Sandra. That's how easily led i am.
> 
> I think you will have your baby by the end of next year too Luce. This time next year will be very different
> 
> Cazza, this is your time right here and now, you lucky little minkey. Cant wait to hear your news tomorrow, i will be rooting around the thread for it, and i expect a pic too please

Just to keep up with your expectations miss Nato the piccy will be after work so around 6.30pm :blush: sorry to keep y'all waiting but i need to upload it at home. God i hope ur right :hugs:

Luce that reading is so lovely xxxx I so hope it comes true for u & steve xxx

:kiss: Lov ya's xxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

prgirl_cesca said:


> Girls I am really scared. I am just convinced something is wrong with the baby. I have nothing to suggest something is wrong but I just feel like something has happened. I don't know why, call it paranoia or gut instinct.
> 
> I am off to bed in a minute to try and get some sleep and hopefully feel better in the morning. I don't know what to do, I feel like I'm losing my mind :(

Oh cesca babe bless you. It goes to show no matter how many weeks we get to the stress & paranoia continues throughout. Do you have a doppler hun? it could possibly put ur mind at ease to rent one of those? I personally wont have one im too obsessive & i would stress more tbh, but i know alot of women on here find great comfort from having those little gadgets xxxxxx I hope u feel better in the morning chick, get ur head down & chil out xxxxxx Lov Caz


----------



## dawny690

LucyJ said:


> dawny it was a conception reading by Sandra. Who was yours by?

*Mine was by rainbowdaze must try and find this sandra lady xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

Aww thanks caz. 

Will you be able to update before you get home or will we have to wait till then thats ok I can wait (I think). I'm sure all will go well tomorrow I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> hmm. Sounds like your friend doesnt have a clue what you are going through - she might know, or hear what you are saying, but its able to feel or empathise with your situation. Sounds like she's not really connecting on a few levels. I guess everyone has an off day and if its not normal for her, then lets hope it is an off day.

I guess! Its odd because she did sort of struggle with fertility issues. She truly believed she'd never get pregnant, and then her little one was a pleasant surprise that she didn't find out about until about 3-4 months along. She missed periods frequently, so never expected. But, we'd talked before about how she felt it would never happen for her and whatnot. So, I'd have thought that she WOULD understand. And, it was all the worse because she'd ask me questions and then ignore me when I answered them! I didn't even bring it up! :shrug: Weird, weird, weird!



prgirl_cesca said:


> Girls I am really scared. I am just convinced something is wrong with the baby. I have nothing to suggest something is wrong but I just feel like something has happened. I don't know why, call it paranoia or gut instinct.
> 
> I am off to bed in a minute to try and get some sleep and hopefully feel better in the morning. I don't know what to do, I feel like I'm losing my mind :(

I vote for paranoia! :hugs: I hope you feel better after your scan, honey! I have a feeling things will be great... I'm batting 1000 for Vicky... May as well add you to the list! I'll be thinking of you!



cazza22 said:


> Wow meggles she seems a little like a "me me me" friend i have a couple of those it frustrates the shit outta me. And your right she didnt need to make that comment about the IVF at the end of the day our friends should know we've gone through every scenario in the world in our own minds, i mean a baby is only what we all desire more than anything on earth god damn it!!!! gggrrrr got me a little riled up that did. I just wish for once our close friends and family could try & be positive for us & give an honest smile instead of one of those weird grins like eerrmmmm yeah im sure it will be fine (secretly lying) i seriously hate that.
> 
> I have all faith in this cycle of IVF baby doll i believe its where the path has lead you too & i pray u & kevin get ur miracle at the end of it sweet cheeks xxxxxxx

She was very "me me me" today. She totally knows what I've gone through and I've seen her nearly get teary-eyed when I've had losses. She was one of the only people I told last time I was pregnant and she was SO excited. Her heart broke for me when I lost the baby, and it was really nice to have that support. But, now? I even said that the surgery could have maybe cured my issues with the losses... That all the "junk" could have been the issue all along. So, I felt pretty positive... and she just sort of looked at me like a deer in headlights!

She kept saying "I've been worried about you with all of this stuff going on"... Worried about me for what? I even asked... and she just kept saying "all this stuff"... Does she suspect it will kill me? LOL I mean, its not exactly risky! Very few things can go wrong. I just assume she meant the surgery and dropped it. I dunno. She did say that my baby would never doubt how much it was loved and wanted... which is true. She fears hers will because he was technically an "oops" even though he was very much desired. But, that's rubbish. I don't foresee that happening. He won't know unless she tells him anyway!

Thank you, though! I appreciate the kind words about the IVF. I see so many people who say that they respect people who do it, but they'd never consider it. Its disheartening. Its not that I want others to need IVF... but its hard to read about so many women who say "I'm sticking with NATURAL conception"... because I'd bloody stick with it if I didn't believe it would continually end in heartache! But, I guess that's my own insecurity! Point being, thank you! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

LucyJ said:


> I emailed her first to check she could do one as it said on her website to do that as she may be very busy, so sent her an email I think I may of said that I had suffered a mc. She said she could so I went ahead and ordered one you pay through paypal so need an account then she emailed me and asked me for a photo and any questions I had. I know its a bit of fun but if it were to come true then that would be lovely and I can wait till march I think especially if I get my forever baby that and she said I would find out in march so then that could be getting pregnant in feb and thats not that far away is it? What I did like and made me feel good was the bit she said about my babies being save and spirits watching over us.

*Could you pm me her details please as I cant find her thanks xxxx*


----------



## CJSG1977

Gorgeous pics Nato!!!! So cute!!! And lovely to see you back. I hope you get your results sooner rather than later!

I cant believe it....the flat hubby and I didnt get last week....they called and have now offered it. SO! in the next 2 weeks we are going to be running a pub and trying to move out of one home into another which means we will be spending a couple of nights a week apart, but god it is SO worth it!!! I'm glad I am hitting the 2WW and I wont need to molest my husband on days we wont be together. In 4 weeks...if I have not got my bfp we will have moved and everything will be sorted. I will just about be with him for ov in december and I would potentially find out when we are on holiday! OMG how has all this happened in just one week. All I need now is the month to be my BFP and I think I might collapse with excitement! Jobs, new home and ventures, money (not trying to be superficial...its just been tough) and potentially a bfp. And BREATHE!!! I shoulda put this in my journal...in fact I might but am just so excited LOL. Sorry for the me me me post.


----------



## LucyJ

> Could you pm me her details please as I cant find her thanks xxxx

I've sent you a pm with all the details xx

CJ that is fantastic news things seem to be falling into place for you a BFP really would be the icing on the cake. So happy for you and what an exicting if busy time for you :happydance:


----------



## cazza22

Megg it's always been a step I'm ready to take & will take if need be IVF is something that should be seen as miracle baby making and without it there would be a hell of alot less happy people in this world. I thinks it's amazing the whole process & regardless of how it's done it's your baby & ud walk to the end of the earth to have him/her :hugs:
anyway meggles were always here for you with real smiles on our faces none of this fake smug grin shit!! Lov ya Hun xxxx


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks Lucy am looking at the info now xxxxx*


----------



## cazza22

:wohoo: that's fabulous news CJ so happy for you huny bun xxx everything crossed for ur BFP gorgeous xxxxx


Luce I'll update with news good or bad as soon as I get outta hospital but if it is good I can't post a piccy untill after work :thumbup: I won't keep u waiting all day don't worry Hehe

right I'm off to the land if nod my beautiful ones night night xxxx lov ya's xxxx Caz


----------



## vickyd

hey guys...
Sass so happy to hear bubs is doing great!!! Its your turn Cazz tomorrow!

Hearty you look smashing in that dress, love the style and the shoes are ace!

Cesca, fuck having "a feeling" something is wrong...I have those every other day, hell im having them all day. Its fear and nothing else.

Today i fell ill. At work everyone was commenting on how pale i was and i was kinda confused as to why everyone was wearing t-shirts and i was chilly in my sweater...Anyhoo popped a lab thermometer and i had a fever of 38.2 degrees....So ive been running this fever ever since, it isnt going down with paracetamol and now my head is killing me as well... I really hate being sick, especially when i cant stuff myself with pills.


----------



## heart tree

CJ, thanks for the image!!! That&#8217;s what my angels look like!

Nato, thanks for coming back to us. Love the pics of your nieces. Looks like you had a good time, if not painful, with them.

By the way, your quote: "Husband has his pot for the sperm test. He seems to think its too small." made me laugh!! Tim thought the same thing!!! We have ourselves some narcissists! 

Megg, that is very strange. Maybe your friend feels uncomfortable because she can&#8217;t relate. I find some people just don&#8217;t have the words for uncomfortable topics. Maybe she is feeling guilt that she has a baby now and you are struggling like she did. Who knows what is going on in her brain. I&#8217;m sorry it was so awkward. People act in strange ways around these things I&#8217;m afraid. BTW, I&#8217;m all about IVF. Conception is conception.

Luce that is a lovely reading. Now I want one too!

Cesca, just as you wrote your post, I got an email from a friend who is 6 weeks pregnant and is feeling the exact same way. I don&#8217;t think we ever lose this feeling until we are holding our babies. But remember that worrying doesn&#8217;t serve us. Worrying won&#8217;t fix things. It does nothing to help us along. If you can, try to relish in this pregnancy and tell the worry to take a hike.

CJ, yay for you and your flat. So much change! Let&#8217;s not forget what happened to Amy in the face of a new job and a new place to live. She caught the egg!!! Hope you did too!!!

Hi Vicky, so good to hear from you. I was just about to write, where the hell is Vicky?? Sorry you feel like such crap. God, why can&#8217;t this be easier???


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm sorry your feeling poorly Vicky :hugs:

Night night Cazza :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Gorgeous pics Nato!!!! So cute!!! And lovely to see you back. I hope you get your results sooner rather than later!
> 
> I cant believe it....the flat hubby and I didnt get last week....they called and have now offered it. SO! in the next 2 weeks we are going to be running a pub and trying to move out of one home into another which means we will be spending a couple of nights a week apart, but god it is SO worth it!!! I'm glad I am hitting the 2WW and I wont need to molest my husband on days we wont be together. In 4 weeks...if I have not got my bfp we will have moved and everything will be sorted. I will just about be with him for ov in december and I would potentially find out when we are on holiday! OMG how has all this happened in just one week. All I need now is the month to be my BFP and I think I might collapse with excitement! Jobs, new home and ventures, money (not trying to be superficial...its just been tough) and potentially a bfp. And BREATHE!!! I shoulda put this in my journal...in fact I might but am just so excited LOL. Sorry for the me me me post.

See?!?! I told you that things were looking up for you! This is your time, honey! :hugs: The only thing left is that little one! And, I think its coming quickly!



cazza22 said:


> Megg it's always been a step I'm ready to take & will take if need be IVF is something that should be seen as miracle baby making and without it there would be a hell of alot less happy people in this world. I thinks it's amazing the whole process & regardless of how it's done it's your baby & ud walk to the end of the earth to have him/her :hugs:
> anyway meggles were always here for you with real smiles on our faces none of this fake smug grin shit!! Lov ya Hun xxxx

I love all of your real smiles! Thank you! That brought a real smile to my face too!!! :flower:



vickyd said:


> hey guys...
> Sass so happy to hear bubs is doing great!!! Its your turn Cazz tomorrow!
> 
> Hearty you look smashing in that dress, love the style and the shoes are ace!
> 
> Cesca, fuck having "a feeling" something is wrong...I have those every other day, hell im having them all day. Its fear and nothing else.
> 
> Today i fell ill. At work everyone was commenting on how pale i was and i was kinda confused as to why everyone was wearing t-shirts and i was chilly in my sweater...Anyhoo popped a lab thermometer and i had a fever of 38.2 degrees....So ive been running this fever ever since, it isnt going down with paracetamol and now my head is killing me as well... I really hate being sick, especially when i cant stuff myself with pills.

Oh no! That's the worst!!! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!



heart tree said:


> CJ, thanks for the image!!! Thats what my angels look like!
> 
> Nato, thanks for coming back to us. Love the pics of your nieces. Looks like you had a good time, if not painful, with them.
> 
> By the way, your quote: "Husband has his pot for the sperm test. He seems to think its too small." made me laugh!! Tim thought the same thing!!! We have ourselves some narcissists!
> 
> Megg, that is very strange. Maybe your friend feels uncomfortable because she cant relate. I find some people just dont have the words for uncomfortable topics. Maybe she is feeling guilt that she has a baby now and you are struggling like she did. Who knows what is going on in her brain. Im sorry it was so awkward. People act in strange ways around these things Im afraid. BTW, Im all about IVF. Conception is conception.
> 
> Luce that is a lovely reading. Now I want one too!
> 
> Cesca, just as you wrote your post, I got an email from a friend who is 6 weeks pregnant and is feeling the exact same way. I dont think we ever lose this feeling until we are holding our babies. But remember that worrying doesnt serve us. Worrying wont fix things. It does nothing to help us along. If you can, try to relish in this pregnancy and tell the worry to take a hike.
> 
> CJ, yay for you and your flat. So much change! Lets not forget what happened to Amy in the face of a new job and a new place to live. She caught the egg!!! Hope you did too!!!
> 
> Hi Vicky, so good to hear from you. I was just about to write, where the hell is Vicky?? Sorry you feel like such crap. God, why cant this be easier???

I suppose those could all be factors. I just find it odd that its a year into her child's life that she'd start to feel guilty about it somehow. But, I really have no guesses as to what's behind it. Maybe she's honestly just wrapped up in her own life right now... which is fine. I guess I just assume that people shouldn't ask questions if they don't want answers! LOL You speak the truth... Conception is conception!


----------



## heart tree

You are right, don't ask if you don't want an honest answer. I decided to stick to that policy at my friend's wedding. If someone asked me how I was, I wasn't going to sugar coat it. I told them that I've been having a really hard time lately and life has been incredibly difficult. I told them I had suffered some miscarriages and am now trying to pick myself up. If they squirmed, they squirmed. I really didn't care.

But for your friend to be so weird a year later is something different. All you want is someone who can support you and understand you. When you think you have that and then she acts all strange like she did today, it just makes you question her motives. That is the last thing you need right now. Listen, try not to let her actions affect you too much. She could have been having an off day like Nato suggested. Or, maybe her body was inhabited by aliens. Either way, you did nothing wrong.


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

I forgot to wish Cazza good luck on her scan tomorrow! :dohh: I've been thinking about it, too. So, GOOD LUCK tomorrow, girlie, though I know everrything will be great. I can't wait for a scan piccie!!!! :happydance:

Megg, I'm sorry about your awkward lunch date. I've been there! Though, usually it's just the first few minutes and then you get back into your 'groove.' Her behavior sounds really confusing. As hearty pointed out, you did nothing wrong. And as Cazz pointed out, we have nothing but genuine smiles and a proper optimism for you and IVF. I also agree that is a baby is a baby and if you give birth to the baby, or even if someone else gives birth to the baby, it's still "natural." 

Nato, hehe at the bouncy castle. Love it. I want to come play at your house! :) 

Luce, what a sweet conception reading. :hugs: I definitely agree with her that your angel babies are safe and watching over...I believe that with all of our angels. :angel:

CJ, wow, that's great news! They say when it rains it pours so I think it would be quite fitting if a BFP followed up all of this good news. I won a free dinner on a radio contest yesterday and that's the luckiest I've been a while, so maybe my good fortune will bring me a BFP too. FX for us both! :hugs:

Hearty, I love your attitude towards people when they asked how you were. I also thought you gave Amy some really lovely advice earlier!

Cesca, :hugs:, I also remember when Vicky was always feeling something was wrong and everything has always been fine. I think Nato has it spot on saying our 'instinct' after a loss can often fail us as our judgement is clouded. Thinking of you, and hope you get some reassurance soon.

Amy, :hugs: and same as I said to Cesca...your judgement will be clouded by past experience. Thinking of you both. :hugs:

Vicky, sorry you're not feeling well. :( That's crap. I hope you feel much better soon. :hugs:

Oh, and Megg, I know you'll know the answer to this...is it okay to take Xanax in the 2ww? I may have asked before but I cannot remember. I'm feeling really stressed and took one but now I'm worried about it.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> You are right, don't ask if you don't want an honest answer. I decided to stick to that policy at my friend's wedding. If someone asked me how I was, I wasn't going to sugar coat it. I told them that I've been having a really hard time lately and life has been incredibly difficult. I told them I had suffered some miscarriages and am now trying to pick myself up. If they squirmed, they squirmed. I really didn't care.
> 
> But for your friend to be so weird a year later is something different. All you want is someone who can support you and understand you. When you think you have that and then she acts all strange like she did today, it just makes you question her motives. That is the last thing you need right now. Listen, try not to let her actions affect you too much. She could have been having an off day like Nato suggested. Or, maybe her body was inhabited by aliens. Either way, you did nothing wrong.

I think you made the right call. People need to stop being allowed to be stay blissfully ignorant about pregnancy loss. Its hard and it sucks and we deserve support. Sure, they might squirm... but they probably squirm when they hear people talk about all sorts of hard things... We don't like to know that others suffer here... We want to believe that everyone is living the American dream. People suck.

I definitely don't feel bad about anything... and I'm not letting the awkwardness get me down. I don't take it personally... I guess I'm just disappointed because I was looking forward to our lunch... and it was less than stellar!



Allie84 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I forgot to wish Cazza good luck on her scan tomorrow! :dohh: I've been thinking about it, too. So, GOOD LUCK tomorrow, girlie, though I know everrything will be great. I can't wait for a scan piccie!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Megg, I'm sorry about your awkward lunch date. I've been there! Though, usually it's just the first few minutes and then you get back into your 'groove.' Her behavior sounds really confusing. As hearty pointed out, you did nothing wrong. And as Cazz pointed out, we have nothing but genuine smiles and a proper optimism for you and IVF. I also agree that is a baby is a baby and if you give birth to the baby, or even if someone else gives birth to the baby, it's still "natural."
> 
> Nato, hehe at the bouncy castle. Love it. I want to come play at your house! :)
> 
> Luce, what a sweet conception reading. :hugs: I definitely agree with her that your angel babies are safe and watching over...I believe that with all of our angels. :angel:
> 
> CJ, wow, that's great news! They say when it rains it pours so I think it would be quite fitting if a BFP followed up all of this good news. I won a free dinner on a radio contest yesterday and that's the luckiest I've been a while, so maybe my good fortune will bring me a BFP too. FX for us both! :hugs:
> 
> Hearty, I love your attitude towards people when they asked how you were. I also thought you gave Amy some really lovely advice earlier!
> 
> Cesca, :hugs:, I also remember when Vicky was always feeling something was wrong and everything has always been fine. I think Nato has it spot on saying our 'instinct' after a loss can often fail us as our judgement is clouded. Thinking of you, and hope you get some reassurance soon.
> 
> Amy, :hugs: and same as I said to Cesca...your judgement will be clouded by past experience. Thinking of you both. :hugs:
> 
> Vicky, sorry you're not feeling well. :( That's crap. I hope you feel much better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and Megg, I know you'll know the answer to this...is it okay to take Xanax in the 2ww? I may have asked before but I cannot remember. I'm feeling really stressed and took one but now I'm worried about it.

You can take it in the 2ww, but not if you find out you're pregnant. Nothing transfers from mom to baby until around 6 weeks... but I still wouldn't take it after a confirmed pregnancy. It can't hurt anything in the 2ww though. In fact, it might help if you're more relaxed! :)

Thank you for the kind words... I just figure that nature isn't all its cracked up to be. I've never liked the great outdoors... makes sense that mother nature and I would clash on this too! She's a bitch! LOL


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Morning girls, I feel a bit better today. Had a big cry in bed with husband and drifted off to sleep. I'm just going to try and relax today and think until I have something to worry about I shouldn't. I don't really want to get a doppler as I'm worried I won't find the hb every time and i'll get paranoid and it'll make me worse. I may have to though, I have no idea how i'll last another 4 weeks until my scan!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for today Caz, I will be thinking of you and lee. Can't wait to here all about him/her and see a new scan pic, I'm so excited for you.xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck Cazz!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Cesca i thought of buying a doppler, but honestly i would freak out more everytime i wouldnt be able to find the heartbeat. The stress doesnt go away, now i have the daily stress of feeling her move. If she has a quiet day im on the brink of depression....Im constantly with one foot out the door to get an emergency scan. But then i think, ok so i have the scan and there is something wrong...what could the doctors do? Shes only 22 weeks.... I guess what im trying to say (maybe more to myself than to you) is that its out of our hands now! Well be lucky if we have our sanity at the end of this lol!

Hearty I do exactly the same thing when someone asks me how im doing! I have never hid any of my my losses or now my constant stress over my pregnancy. Im tired of people hiding something so common like its some sort of dirty secret. There will be no awareness until we start talking about what has happened to us. 
Last year one of our close friends fell pregnant, she didnt tell us herself but her husband who is Alex's best friend told him right before her NT scan. He said that if all goes well they would announce that weekend. At their NT scan there were strong indications of abnormalities which they would confirm with CVS. The CVS indeed showed that the baby had Turners syndrome. Her husband told Alex who thought it would be a good idea if i called her and gave her some support or some info on the D&C she would be having.
I call her up and was like "im so sorry about the baby", she responds "what baby?" At this point i think shes in denial or in shock but as the conversation progresses she denies ever being pregnant, laughs at my assumption that she was, and is more worried about how i thought this than anything else!!!!!! I hung up and almost 5 minutes later her husband calls Alex and wants to know why i called her as she doesnt want anyone to know that she was pregnant and that the baby had a problem. Alex was like,whatthe hell 
is wrong with her? She knows what Vicky has been through and even so she was willing to relive the experience so she could help a friend... This girl was more worried about what people would say than getting some support through this ordeal. This made me want to talk about what i went through even more! I thought it was totally outrageous!

Megg you go on talking and posting on facebook all about your journey!people need to know thats its not the easiest thing to have a baby, that the woman next to you might be going through hell to be called mom!
H


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That's how I felt last night vicky, like I will be completely loopy by the end of this pregnant.

I think I'm just starting to panic because people know I'm pregnant - friends, colleagues, clients at work etc and I'm panicked because it's so many people to tell if it goes wrong. Only a handful of people know our history. People keep telling me how much my bump is growing and I just want to shout at them! I just think i've put on weight and it's not a bump. ARGH.

To quote my husband last night: "I think you need help"


----------



## vickyd

We all need help tell him!!!! At least we have eachother to be loopy around!


----------



## Razcox

Megg - What a selfish woman she sounds like, sorry she was so disinterested and negative to you hun. IVF is an amazing process and not the tool of the devil. If its going to give you want you really want then go for it, life's too short to mess about.

Nato - Glad your back chicken and love the photos, bet you are the cool auntie and uncle that let them eat ice cream for breakfast and stuff. Update us on the Sandra reading :)

Cazz - Good luck at the scan hun I am sure its going to be fine and you will get to see a fat little bubba in there. Maybe you are going to have a little girl a sassy a boy. How cool would that be?

Lucy - Lovely reading hun and I hope it comes true for you both x

Cesca - Agree with the others and maybe ring the MW to have a chat if you are worried. I am sure everything is fine though and you are just having a bit of a wobble which is understandable after a loss. :hugs: Cant believe your friend though, sticking your head in the sand and pretending everything is ok is not dealing with things and one days its going to come back and bite her in the ass. 

CJ - Wow things really are moving for you hun and its going to be really exciting with all this going on. Hoping you get that :bfp: too and can pull off the triple x

Vicky - Sorry you feel ill, there are some nasty bugs going around at the min. Get yourself to bed and stay wrapped up for a few days xxx

AFM - I felt really blocked up this morning and had a pain in my tummy but i am happy to say i pooped for the 1st time since sunday and everything is much better now! It was a work (oh the shame!) but needs must when up the duff. POAS with an IC as well and it was really dark which made me happy :happydance:


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, sorry I was so quiet last night. I was licking my wounds :growlmad:

Megg, thanks for the info re sperm analysis. I'm trying to stay positive, but if the result is the same next time, I will be gutted! I did get the following off the internet:

The morphology of the sperm is also evaluated. With WHO criteria as described in 2010, a sample is normal if 4% or more of the observed sperm have normal morphology

I'm confused! I will ask Doctor to explain more when I see her this afternoon for results of my blood test

I'm sorry your friend is being weird with you at the moment. Maybe you should send her an email or ring her to say that you were hurt by her behaviour?

Cazza, good luck for you scan today :thumbup:can't wait to hear how you got on

Lucy, great reading! :thumbup:

CJ Woof at the pic of the bloke! Hope you're not feeling as weepy today. You're going through some massive changes at the mo hunni.:hugs:

Allie, not sure about the CBFM. I'm still getting used to it myself, but Hearty's explanation made sense. Not many get implantation bleeding, so fingers crossed with the cramps! :thumbup:

Hearty, you are one hot lady! Hope the bitch has arrived! 

Nato, fab pics! Your hubby looks well fit! Any news on the blood yet? Let me know and we can compare results. I get mine back at 5.10. Don't forget to tell your hubby to use the pink sock for the sample :haha:

Sassy, fab news about your scan and great pic!

Cesca, hope you're feeling better today sweetie :hugs:

Rax, congrats on pooping. Bet tha feel better! :happydance:

Amy, :hugs:

Think that's me just about caught up. If I've missed anyone out, I'm sorry! I had to make notes that time!

Have a good day
x


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: 

Caz I am thinking of you today :hugs: good luck with your scan.

Vicky and Hearty I am very open about what steve and I have been through I'm not going to pretend we havent been through hell and so many people dont talk about mc I feel it is still such a taboo subject and shouldnt be so I am very open about it. 

Megg I am with the other girls I think it doesnt matter how you make your baby but just that you get your little one. Conception is conception its the baby at the end of the process whatever that may be that counts as far as I'm concerened we're with you all the way.

Raz :happydance: for pooping.

Cesca you wont be alone in the looney bin you've got all of us with you. Glad your feeling a bit better. We're here for you to support you and help with the PMA if thats what you need.

Allie how are you feeling today?


----------



## NatoPMT

I haven&#8217;t had time to google these yet and im posting and running, but my results are:

FSH &#8211; 5.5
Prolactin &#8211; 295 mu/L
LH &#8211; 5.2 iu/L
Oestradiol &#8211; 211 pmol/L
B12 &#8211; 499 ng/l
Serum folate - >20.0 ug/l

I know the FSH looks ok, that was the one I was most scared of, and the LH is almost 1:1, but apart from that, I don&#8217;t really know what they mean at the mo. 

Off to spend the next 24 hours on a google frenzy (with intermittment visits to BnB to look for scan pics off cazza)

Sugar, spotted your reply, get in here with your results - husband dropped his deposit off at the bank today but will be 2 weeks before that comes back


----------



## cazza22

Girls I'm am too excited for words baby pip is doing perfect :cloud9: little heartbeat was pumping away and he/she is measuring 4 days ahead so I'm 8w 4d, 20mm now with tiny arms n legs lol such a little cutie. Me & Lee are amazed I really can't believe it's finally happening for us.

Thank you all for your lovely messages I'll b on later with a piccy of pip  Lov Caz xxx


----------



## Razcox

Yeah thats wonderful news! So happy for you x


----------



## sugarlove

Nato well done on the lh and fsh results. I'm with you, the rest mean nothing to me! I tell you what, if you google this afternoon you can interpret mine too . Not going till 5.10. Have already rung the Nuffield in Leeds to provisionally book an appt. That's how optimistic I am!
Bloody hell 2 weeks, what are they doing with it! Ours took 4 days! Broke down hysterically about hubbys crap spunk results last night but have pulled myself together today thank god!
Happy googling


----------



## sugarlove

Great news Cazza. Can't wait to see pic x


----------



## LucyJ

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That is fantasic news Caz I am so so happy for you and lee :happydance: I can't wait to see a pic of your little baby pip. This is it your getting your foever baby sweetie I just want to give you both a massive :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoo CAZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Cazz - Was the scan internal or external?? I want to book a private scan in a couple of week and wondered.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato want did they say when they gave you your results? I dont know much but I'm pretty sure your B12 levels are good I think the normal range is between 200 - 900. Mine where crazy high last time I had them checked but that was because I had just had my B12 injection it was a bit of a silly time (had it done with a fbc) to have them checked didnt think about that but there we go.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic news cazz!!!


----------



## Allie84

Wooo Cazz!! I'm so happy and excited for you!! :hugs:

Sugar, :hugs:

Vicky, how bizarre about that lady....:nope: I agree with speaking out! 

Raz, glad you're feeling good!



LucyJ said:

> Allie how are you feeling today?

I'm good, just a bit confused, thanks for asking. :hugs: I woke up to the smallest amount of spotting today, a few specks. I'm of course hoping for implantation but I'm soooo worried it's AF, since I'm taking all of these supplements. FX it's implantation, though. :) How are you?


----------



## LucyJ

Feeling a bit better today so hoping that it is a sign that I'm getting on top of things. Having said that I am a bit gutted as have had to cancel a weekend home :cry: I was meant to be having my flying lesson but the weather is not looking good so its been cancelled and I've rebooked for end of the month was really looking forward to seeing my mum and now I have to wait untill the end of the month.

I really hope it is implantation bleeding keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

I'm going to go for a walk in abit as its not raining and the sun is shining but at the moment I'm looking at possible christmas presents for steve online dont know what to get him and he just says theres nothing he needs that he just want to focus on getting me healthy and having a baby so sweet but not helpfull.


----------



## NatoPMT

Cazza, great news!!! congratsahoosive to you and pip x

Luce - flying??? wowee, you can evacuate us all when the meteor hits. They didnt tell me anything, i strong armed the receptionist into giving me the results without an app as i just wanted them today

Sugar - yes, i know all about them now - sort of, good luck with yours, its pretty scary getting them back

well there's a possibility i spoke too soon as my E2 oestradiol might be slightly too high. Im finding different ranges of course, so need to properly look into it tonight - but what its saying is its at the top end of the range - at 211mpol / 57

The high E2 might be artifically lowering my FSH - however, i am in the 'excellent' bracket at below 6 with the FSH, so im not overly worried, i will settle for a 'good' score on FSH

I wouldnt have thought at 39 it was likely that i got an excellent score, but i know its possible. The E2 being elevated can indicate diminished ovarian reserves, so i think i need a disco bumper to tell me whats happening and book an appointment with my dr to discuss

The other thing is that the E2 will be higher cos i was on day 5, but that also might mean my FSH has come out lower than it would if id tested day 3 - not worked that out yet


----------



## Allie84

Hey Nato, well, I can't help with the ratios and E2 and all that, but I do know your FSH is a good number. :) Prolactin...ours was a range of 5-29 as normal, so we must be using a different measurement than you, so I'm no help there either. lol, well I guess all I can say is yay to getting your results back! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Just been reading this in The Sun online (is a slow day and i am bored out my little tree) and got so mad at this woman. Whats wrong with her?? Now i am all pro choice but some people take the piss!!

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepa...56/Mum-has-four-abortions-in-three-years.html


----------



## heart tree

Cazza WOO HOO!!!! That is amazing news. I'm so pleased for you. 

AFM :witch: the witch finally started this morning. Damn that cycle was long. I'll start my meds on Friday :happydance:

Allie the cycle I did soy I spotted during the tww. 

Nato the FSH looks great. My phone didn't recognize FSH as a word and is trying to change it to fab. That must be a good sign. I'll look at my results to see what normal ranges are for your other ones.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks hearty. I'll try not to get my hopes up! Also, woohoo for the :witch: arriving! :happydance: Bring on the meds!


----------



## LucyJ

Woohoo to the :witch: arriving hearty and to starting meds :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for the :witch:, Amanda!!! :yipee:



vickyd said:


> Cesca i thought of buying a doppler, but honestly i would freak out more everytime i wouldnt be able to find the heartbeat. The stress doesnt go away, now i have the daily stress of feeling her move. If she has a quiet day im on the brink of depression....Im constantly with one foot out the door to get an emergency scan. But then i think, ok so i have the scan and there is something wrong...what could the doctors do? Shes only 22 weeks.... I guess what im trying to say (maybe more to myself than to you) is that its out of our hands now! Well be lucky if we have our sanity at the end of this lol!
> 
> Hearty I do exactly the same thing when someone asks me how im doing! I have never hid any of my my losses or now my constant stress over my pregnancy. Im tired of people hiding something so common like its some sort of dirty secret. There will be no awareness until we start talking about what has happened to us.
> Last year one of our close friends fell pregnant, she didnt tell us herself but her husband who is Alex's best friend told him right before her NT scan. He said that if all goes well they would announce that weekend. At their NT scan there were strong indications of abnormalities which they would confirm with CVS. The CVS indeed showed that the baby had Turners syndrome. Her husband told Alex who thought it would be a good idea if i called her and gave her some support or some info on the D&C she would be having.
> I call her up and was like "im so sorry about the baby", she responds "what baby?" At this point i think shes in denial or in shock but as the conversation progresses she denies ever being pregnant, laughs at my assumption that she was, and is more worried about how i thought this than anything else!!!!!! I hung up and almost 5 minutes later her husband calls Alex and wants to know why i called her as she doesnt want anyone to know that she was pregnant and that the baby had a problem. Alex was like,whatthe hell
> is wrong with her? She knows what Vicky has been through and even so she was willing to relive the experience so she could help a friend... This girl was more worried about what people would say than getting some support through this ordeal. This made me want to talk about what i went through even more! I thought it was totally outrageous!
> 
> Megg you go on talking and posting on facebook all about your journey!people need to know thats its not the easiest thing to have a baby, that the woman next to you might be going through hell to be called mom!
> H

I think you're well right. It does need to be talked about. I'm shocked that she would outright deny it to you when her husband had told your husband. I would have expected a "how on earth did you know?" answer... but not outright denial! That's awful! :(

I will continue to post my journey on FB. I did delete a lot of the people I went to school with and whatnot before I started posting about it, but more because I didn't want stupid advice from them or anything. I can't take that.



Razcox said:


> Megg - What a selfish woman she sounds like, sorry she was so disinterested and negative to you hun. IVF is an amazing process and not the tool of the devil. If its going to give you want you really want then go for it, life's too short to mess about.
> 
> Nato - Glad your back chicken and love the photos, bet you are the cool auntie and uncle that let them eat ice cream for breakfast and stuff. Update us on the Sandra reading :)
> 
> Cazz - Good luck at the scan hun I am sure its going to be fine and you will get to see a fat little bubba in there. Maybe you are going to have a little girl a sassy a boy. How cool would that be?
> 
> Lucy - Lovely reading hun and I hope it comes true for you both x
> 
> Cesca - Agree with the others and maybe ring the MW to have a chat if you are worried. I am sure everything is fine though and you are just having a bit of a wobble which is understandable after a loss. :hugs: Cant believe your friend though, sticking your head in the sand and pretending everything is ok is not dealing with things and one days its going to come back and bite her in the ass.
> 
> CJ - Wow things really are moving for you hun and its going to be really exciting with all this going on. Hoping you get that :bfp: too and can pull off the triple x
> 
> Vicky - Sorry you feel ill, there are some nasty bugs going around at the min. Get yourself to bed and stay wrapped up for a few days xxx
> 
> AFM - I felt really blocked up this morning and had a pain in my tummy but i am happy to say i pooped for the 1st time since sunday and everything is much better now! It was a work (oh the shame!) but needs must when up the duff. POAS with an IC as well and it was really dark which made me happy :happydance:

Congrats on pooping! LOL Gotta do what you gotta do!



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls, sorry I was so quiet last night. I was licking my wounds :growlmad:
> 
> Megg, thanks for the info re sperm analysis. I'm trying to stay positive, but if the result is the same next time, I will be gutted! I did get the following off the internet:
> 
> The morphology of the sperm is also evaluated. With WHO criteria as described in 2010, a sample is normal if 4% or more of the observed sperm have normal morphology
> 
> I'm confused! I will ask Doctor to explain more when I see her this afternoon for results of my blood test
> 
> I'm sorry your friend is being weird with you at the moment. Maybe you should send her an email or ring her to say that you were hurt by her behaviour?
> 
> Cazza, good luck for you scan today :thumbup:can't wait to hear how you got on
> 
> Lucy, great reading! :thumbup:
> 
> CJ Woof at the pic of the bloke! Hope you're not feeling as weepy today. You're going through some massive changes at the mo hunni.:hugs:
> 
> Allie, not sure about the CBFM. I'm still getting used to it myself, but Hearty's explanation made sense. Not many get implantation bleeding, so fingers crossed with the cramps! :thumbup:
> 
> Hearty, you are one hot lady! Hope the bitch has arrived!
> 
> Nato, fab pics! Your hubby looks well fit! Any news on the blood yet? Let me know and we can compare results. I get mine back at 5.10. Don't forget to tell your hubby to use the pink sock for the sample :haha:
> 
> Sassy, fab news about your scan and great pic!
> 
> Cesca, hope you're feeling better today sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Rax, congrats on pooping. Bet tha feel better! :happydance:
> 
> Amy, :hugs:
> 
> Think that's me just about caught up. If I've missed anyone out, I'm sorry! I had to make notes that time!
> 
> Have a good day
> x

See... That sperm business... I don't know. Everything I read it so conflicting. I guess 4% just sounds awful... but I guess maybe its not really. Its hard for me to wrap my mind around.

I thought about telling her... but I think it would honestly throw her into a tailspin. I don't think she had a clue that she was acting bizarre. So, I'm going to try to keep things less awkward and just move on. I don't see her that often anyway. Maybe it'll be different next time.



NatoPMT said:


> I haven&#8217;t had time to google these yet and im posting and running, but my results are:
> 
> FSH &#8211; 5.5
> Prolactin &#8211; 295 mu/L
> LH &#8211; 5.2 iu/L
> Oestradiol &#8211; 211 pmol/L
> B12 &#8211; 499 ng/l
> Serum folate - >20.0 ug/l
> 
> I know the FSH looks ok, that was the one I was most scared of, and the LH is almost 1:1, but apart from that, I don&#8217;t really know what they mean at the mo.
> 
> Off to spend the next 24 hours on a google frenzy (with intermittment visits to BnB to look for scan pics off cazza)
> 
> Sugar, spotted your reply, get in here with your results - husband dropped his deposit off at the bank today but will be 2 weeks before that comes back

Well... The ones that make sense to me are good. The others are obviously measured in different units than they are here. I believe Prolactin, Oestradial, and B12 are all being measured in unfamiliar units for me. I found one site that proposes a conversion, but I don't think it could possibly be right. I really just wish I knew what your Oestradiol was in our units.



cazza22 said:


> Girls I'm am too excited for words baby pip is doing perfect :cloud9: little heartbeat was pumping away and he/she is measuring 4 days ahead so I'm 8w 4d, 20mm now with tiny arms n legs lol such a little cutie. Me & Lee are amazed I really can't believe it's finally happening for us.
> 
> Thank you all for your lovely messages I'll b on later with a piccy of pip  Lov Caz xxx

:wohoo: That's FANTASTIC!!! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> Cazza, great news!!! congratsahoosive to you and pip x
> 
> Luce - flying??? wowee, you can evacuate us all when the meteor hits. They didnt tell me anything, i strong armed the receptionist into giving me the results without an app as i just wanted them today
> 
> Sugar - yes, i know all about them now - sort of, good luck with yours, its pretty scary getting them back
> 
> well there's a possibility i spoke too soon as my E2 oestradiol might be slightly too high. Im finding different ranges of course, so need to properly look into it tonight - but what its saying is its at the top end of the range - at 211mpol / 57
> 
> The high E2 might be artifically lowering my FSH - however, i am in the 'excellent' bracket at below 6 with the FSH, so im not overly worried, i will settle for a 'good' score on FSH
> 
> I wouldnt have thought at 39 it was likely that i got an excellent score, but i know its possible. The E2 being elevated can indicate diminished ovarian reserves, so i think i need a disco bumper to tell me whats happening and book an appointment with my dr to discuss
> 
> The other thing is that the E2 will be higher cos i was on day 5, but that also might mean my FSH has come out lower than it would if id tested day 3 - not worked that out yet

I read that it can cloak a worse FSH level if E2 is high. But, I still can't work out how high it actually was. Ours are in pg/mL (2 digit #'s) not pmol/L (3 digit #'s). :shrug:


----------



## yogi77

Cazza, congrats that is great news!!

Nato all of those numbers look foreign to me, I have no idea about any of that stuff so I can be of no help at all...:dohh:

Hearty yay for the ho-bag showing! 

:hugs: to everyone, hope you are all doing ok. 

I'm feeling down today, 15 dpo and my temps are still high...as always...but tested bfn. I know that a long LP is supposed to be a good thing but it only gets my hopes up each time :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Megg

I _think_ my E2 in pg/ml is 57 - i found a poster on fertilty facts as saying that i had to divide 211 by .272 or something (forget the exact numbers) but my sums made it to be 57. I have been known to add up 10 + 10 incorrectly though

Im finding references for E2 masking FSH at 50, 80 or 100+ in pg/ml, but most references seem to think 100 pg/ml is too high

what did it work out as in your conversion?


----------



## NatoPMT

erk just found the one i think youre referring to, which puts my oestrdiol at 958


----------



## NatoPMT

no, i think i did it right first time:

Conversion...

To convert from the conventional unit to the SI unit, multiply by the conversion factor

To convert from the SI unit to the conventional unit, divide by the conversion factor

Conventional Unit Conversion Factor SI Unit

Estradiol pg/mL 3.671 pmol/L

so 211 divided by 3.671 = 57.47 pg/ml

so i think my Oestradiol is 58

this site has other conversions too: https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/progesterone-levels.html


----------



## LucyJ

I dont know if this helps but I found this:

https://www.keratin.com/ab/ab012.shtml


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOW Caz, I'm over the moon for you, such wonderful news. Can't wait to see a piccie.xxx


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I can't make heads or tails of the numbers. Sorry. I just looked at mine and it looks like they never tested my LH. WTF??? 

My acupuncturist is suspecting PCOS with me since my cycles have been long and I'm getting positive OPKs and then not Ov'ing. Though I've had 2 different fertility specialists look at my ovaries and neither of them have mentioned PCOS. Grrrr...

Well, I hope you can figure out your numbers.

Yogi, sorry about the BFN babe. Did you stop putting your temps into FF? I'd love to see the whole chart if you have time. 

Thanks for you all being so excited for me for the :witch: It's funny how we hate her until times like these. I appreciate all of the cheerleading. 

I just reset my CBFM so it doesn't have memory of my long cycles. I'm going to be an on time ovulator!!! I can barely contain my excitement!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Right, will stop banging on about my results now. My FSH seems to be in the 'excellent' bracket for now. When the receptionist gave me the print out after i bullied her into it, i burst into tears in front of her, and she crapped herself. I had to explain they were tears of relief but i think she might not give anyone else their results now

Sugar's getting her results right now, right as i type - good luck bebe!!

Im sorry the man results are upsetting you, did you see the post that i posted a few pages back, about how few men have morphology over 5% these days cos they have changed how they measure 'normal'? I dont think the 4% is as bad as it sounds. 

Yeay CJ, great news. If i put my ear to the ground, i think i hear a bfp galloping this way. Congrats on the flat and stuff

Luce gonna check my email in a min and see if psychic sandra has replied
i was surprised at my B12 results, the range on my print off is 170-900 so 499 is great, and i dont eat meat at all. Note how high my folic acid ones are due to forcing the dr to prescribe me 5mg. Ahem. Do you not absorb B12 then? why do you have the injections? Madonna has B12 injections. You are like a pop star. Thanks for that link Luce, that puts me at the lower end of the E2 scale, weirdly. I dont think i have anything to worry about - your post was reassuring. Also, from the bottom ranges shown on that link, looks like i worked it out right at 57 - thank yoooou

Cazza, gimme picture, now now now now

Vickers, hope youre feeling better. Boo at no tablets, go to bed and refuse to get up. That story about your friend what she said to you when you offered help is totally bizarre, i know she was suffering but i just dont understand how she was thinking. I guess you never know how you are going to react, and her concern over what people might say could have been a defense mechanism. 

Hi Razzers, I hope you had your scooper with you - yeay at dark lines.


Hearty, husband made deposit this morning. I told him to put it in a sock (a la Sugar) and off he went to the hospital whistling away. I agree about telling people how you feel. Its hard to hide with me anyway cos i burst into tears at the drop of a hat. and then they _have_ to ask if im ok. I have no boundaries left at all - my boundaries are shot to shit.

Glad witchface is here. I'm excited about your meds. Oo we might be bump buddies. You never know. Countdown to Friday begins

Megg re: your friend, see if it was a one off, if its not, then have a rethink. Pesky aliens 

Hi allie, i have been preparing for sunday, i was thinking i might make a sign with 'Hi Fargo Allie' on it and make an idiot of myself. What was your prolactin result again allie? 

Glad youre feeling a bit better cesca - 4 weeks does seem like a long time but you are 16 weeks now and the chances of things going wrong have dropped massively. Maybe the news about Lily Allen has poked your subconscious a bit. 

ahh Yogi Bear, have a free hug. Not a bear one, a free one. Its only showing 9dpo on your chart for some reason. That time of the month is so difficult, come and talk to us if you need us xx


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Yogi, sorry about the BFN babe. Did you stop putting your temps into FF? I'd love to see the whole chart if you have time.

I kept temping while I was away but stopped entering them because I traveled and was jet-lagged with the time difference, plus sleeping in a different place I figured they wouldn't really mean anything anyways...I did get a big temp rise yesterday and it's still elevated today so I got a little excited, but tested BFN this morning regardless. It could have been because it was my first night back at home that made my temp spike originally? 

I have filled it in now with the temps that I wrote down as I think they are close to normal for me anyways. I missed temping on Monday as I was traveling back home all day. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## cazza22

Thankyou all soooo much I'm just on my way home from work girls so I'll upload piccy asap xxx

razzers both scans have been external thank god lol! It was great reassurance to be honest so I'd say go for it n book one  xxxx


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> ahh Yogi Bear, have a free hug. Not a bear one, a free one. Its only showing 9dpo on your chart for some reason. That time of the month is so difficult, come and talk to us if you need us xx

Chart has now been updated...but because I was traveling with a time-change and jet lag, I'm not sure if any of it's valid or not. :shrug:


----------



## vickyd

Completely off topic but cudos to the Brit students for the protests!


----------



## yogi77

Nato did you get your Sandra reading yet?


----------



## NatoPMT

Im a student and i just sat at home eating croissants. I need to be more revolutionary, in spite of the Jamie Reid print on my wall.


----------



## NatoPMT

oo yogi, its gone actually higher. i am sure jetlag is going to mess with your chart, is your usual LP 17 days? 

gonna check my email for sandra now, totally forgot despite saying 10 mins ago i would check


----------



## yogi77

My usual LP is about 16 days. I have a 30 day cycle and generally Ov on CD14. Everything seems to work like clockwork with my body so it is so frustrating for me everytime we don't catch the egg. :cry: 

And it's really pissing me off that my chart looks so great right now with a spike in temps and still higher today...but a big ugly :BFN:....:growlmad:


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce gonna check my email in a min and see if psychic sandra has replied
> i was surprised at my B12 results, the range on my print off is 170-900 so 499 is great, and i dont eat meat at all. Note how high my folic acid ones are due to forcing the dr to prescribe me 5mg. Ahem. Do you not absorb B12 then? why do you have the injections? Madonna has B12 injections. You are like a pop star. Thanks for that link Luce, that puts me at the lower end of the E2 scale, weirdly. I dont think i have anything to worry about - your post was reassuring. Also, from the bottom ranges shown on that link, looks like i worked it out right at 57 - thank yoooou

I look forward to hearing what sandra says it took a week for me to get my reading through. I have the B12 injections as I have pernicious anemia I cant absord B12 from my food which is why I have the injections. I like the idea of being a pop star although I'm not sure anyone would pay me to sing more like pay me to shout up :haha:

I think you should rush the stage on sunday and give a shout out to all the disco girls!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

It's so weird as my first day at uni (in 2003) we protested against the original rise in tuition fees, the ones which make it from 1k a year to 3k, and now it's going to be even more!!!

There is no way I could have afforded the new fees.


----------



## Sparkly

Cazza - :happydance: fantastic news chick, so pleased for you, and can't wait to see a piccie x

Hearty- We're cycle buddies hun........can we make it bump buddies please? :flower:

Nato - I'm sorry I know sweet FA about your results, but from what the other chicks have said your doing good :thumbup: Did you get your reading yet?.....just coz I wanna keep up the trend......I'm waiting on one too :dohh:

:hugs: hugs for all xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

i should be right up there protesting, my course is £4k and its an evening course, only 1 evening a week, its not a right to education thing though, my course. 

when i went to uni in 1989, i was right in the middle of all the poll tax palava.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato - 4k for an evening course, that's well too much! Is it private education? What are you doing? (sorry if you have already said)!!

I never went to uni and dropped out of college because I moved out at 17 and had to get a full time job to pay the bills! I'm planning to get myself educated after this lil one and maybe the next come along!!xxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

durr, i forgot to say again - i have a memory like a goldfish

she emailed me and said she'd give me a reading, so i just emailed her 2 x pics and my payment. If it takes a week i will stop checking every 5 mins, like i have for the past 15 mins 

Lucy do you absorb folic acid ok?

haha yes, im going to storm the stage and not do a moonie, instead i will do a moonwalk and say... "chamone the disco chicks" before i get bundled off by security

Yogi, you WILL get there soon, i have just had my confirmation that everything seems to be ok, but im on my 7th bfp - it just takes longer than we want it to, which means next month it could be our time. Isnt the average 6 months with everything being ok? 

Sassy, i _know_... even the registrar who took my payment apologised for mugging me. Im doing my Level 4 counselling diploma. I will counsel all your asses.


----------



## LucyJ

Sparkly are you waiting on a sandra reading aswell?


----------



## NatoPMT

so, basically, we are all waiting on sandra


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> durr, i forgot to say again - i have a memory like a goldfish
> 
> she emailed me and said she'd give me a reading, so i just emailed her 2 x pics and my payment. If it takes a week i will stop checking every 5 mins, like i have for the past 15 mins
> 
> Lucy do you absorb folic acid ok?
> 
> haha yes, im going to storm the stage and not do a moonie, instead i will do a moonwalk and say... "chamone the disco chicks" before i get bundled off by security
> 
> Yogi, you WILL get there soon, i have just had my confirmation that everything seems to be ok, but im on my 7th bfp - it just takes longer than we want it to, which means next month it could be our time. Isnt the average 6 months with everything being ok?
> 
> Sassy, i _know_... even the registrar who took my payment apologised for mugging me. Im doing my Level 4 counselling diploma. I will counsel all your asses.

That's fantastic, I can totally imagine you being a counsellor, do you specialize in a certain subject or is it just general?xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I hope Sandra the B*tch hurry's up and gives you all your readings soon.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Whenever I've had my levels checked they've always said there were normal so I guess so. I think they are being checked next week when I have my blood done.

I will be watching for you on sunday. I checked serval times a day for my reading :blush:


----------



## Sparkly

Yep Lucy....I'm waiting on her. She e-mailed me this morning asking for a photo and any questions I wanted to ask.......So I've gotta wait a week :growlmad:....she's got my £3 what's the hold up?? lol!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha my friend just posted her demo pics on fb, including this one:

I never voted for either party in power - never would. LibDems are tories in yellow ties, i know that having worked for them
 



Attached Files:







77075_452979452521_516362521_6025205_4687639_n.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dawny690

*I have paid for my reading from Sandra but haven't gave her any info yet does she email me for it or do I need to email her? xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

She should email you dawny.


----------



## dawny690

LucyJ said:


> She should email you dawny.

*Yes she just did asking for a picture and any questions. What did you ask her hun? xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Oooh, cycle buddies with Sparkly! Yay!! I've had two requests today to be bump buddies, Nato and Sparkly. You are both on. November bump buddies for us? Count me in.

I'm so wrapped up in this ttc I haven't looked at the news. I feel like I'm staging a protest against my ovaries right now with my meds.

Nato, if you get yourself on TV, I will find a way to watch the show. I'm sure Fargo Allie can help me figure it out.

Yogi, there is nothing worse than a bfn, I know. If this isn't your cycle, you will have to be cycle and bump buddies with me, Nato and Sparkly. Sound good? I have a few tricks up my sleeve if you want to try them. I know soft cups have freaked a few women out on this thread, but I really thought they helped me. So maybe you could give the sperm and extra push next time?


----------



## LucyJ

Advice needed I think I am getting some ewcm it is a little strecthy lots of it but some of the strecthy cm was a bit white in colour is that normal? Never really had much ewcm to speak of so dont know what to make of it also have a lot of clear cm does that mean I have ov or I'm about to. It doesnt really matter I guess as I have to let this egg go but just curious to know and good to have some idea when I may expect AF.


----------



## Sparkly

Hearty - My softcups arrived this morning from amazon.....I was a little shocked a the sheer width!! i think I'm gonna have to practice with it to get it in the right place. How do you find using them? I usually use a mooncup, but I thought these softcups may be better as they sit higher.


----------



## dawny690

*Sounds like it could be ov Lucy xxxx*


----------



## pregoinnorge

I haven't read the last 5 pages or so but I just wanted to say yay!!!!! for Cazza!
And sooo happy the ho bag arrive for you Amanda :)
I'll write more after I read the rest :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah I voted for lib dems and now wishing I didn't. Having said that, I live in a gloriously old fashioned countryfide area (complete with the boxing day hunts from the hotel that I work at) where there's no point voting unless its Tory. Our tory MP is a complete prick and he still gets voted in every 4 years.


----------



## yogi77

Thanks for the support ladies, I know I'm whining over nothing but a BFN sucks. I think it takes the average couple 6-12 months if everything is in working order. It took us 5 months the first time so I hope we can do about the same this time. 5 months isn't that long but it felt like an eternity which you all know too well. 

I hate waiting on the stupid ho-bag when I know she's on her way.

Can't wait to hear about everyone's Sandra readings!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Sassy, Im not sure yet, i know i want to use psychodynamic theory, but am not sure of areas of treatment as yet - i know i dont want to work with bereavement or terminal illness agencies specifically - i was interested in relationship counselling but ive gone off the boil on that as i train more. Im sure i will keep changing mine minds as i have a lot of training left to do. 

Oh fuck. I forgot id promised to deploy the giant softcups if i was still trying this month

Lucy, what day after erpc are you? I would say its a good sign and your hormones are getting back to normal - and yes, you are prob 5-1 days before ov

yes hearty, i need cheering on. How can i let everyone know where i am sitting when i get there. i will have to make my friend update my fb on her blackberry. I still carry a brick in my handbag, no internet access for me


----------



## MinnieMone

I want to be waiting on a Sandra reading too, and I don't even know who Sandra is. I shall have to read back and get the jist. 

Cazz - so pleased for you sweetie, post that pic!

I have just taken a tumble from the top of the kitchen cupboard. Martin hides the buy 1 get 1 free 18 packs of mixed crisps up there (at my instigation!), so that I can't eat the lot and I while he was out I thought I would get up there, however I forgot I had my slippy massive furry slippers on and as I was getting down my left leg caught on my right leg pj bottoms (note to self: really should be out of those pesky pj's after a week) and i fell backwards about 4 feet slamming onto my right hip and hitting my head on the Brabantia... fuck it hurt. I've now got spinny head and mild concussion. It has taken the edge off my cramps though, so I guess there is always a silver lining. The good news I managed to bring the pack down with me, so 3 packs down I'm feeling a bit better.

I also had my first 2 ebay sales finish and man O' live there were 20 bids in the last few crazy seconds, i was bouncing up and down like a joey, crisps flying everywhere. Ended up getting £165 for a crappy moschino belt and a pair or russell and bromley shoes that cost me a tenner in a sample sale and never wore because they are NASTY. 

On a shitter note, M and I had a falling out today, bless him he was singing earlier and having a laugh with his friend on the phone and when he came off I said 'don't you think you should be a bit sadder, it's only been 1 day'.... and i felt so shit afterwards because I know we are just very different, and he doesn't talk about his feelings and there's no point in both of us being depressed but I just feel like it's too soon, that yes, it's my fifth but does that diminish any less what we're going through, should I be just getting back to normal, or fuck it can't i wallow for a least a few days. I want him to say so much to me, that would comfort me, and he's not, and that's making me angry with him and I don't want to be, because he is doing the best he can.

Sorry for the ramble....I just feel so frikking alone with all this sometimes, like I have to be ok to make him ok, and I'm NOT ok. God this is all so hard.

Nato - thank you for the pm poppet, will reply soon, your tests look great, I am going to dig mine out too although I'm not sure I ever had FSH etc. Have you had the ovarian reserve one done AMH I think it's called. That's a scary Mo'fo one to get back I can tell ya..... mine was low 7.0, but then he said that was to be expected. He also said not to read too much into it though, especially in the frequentity (is that a word?) of my pregnancies... I hope there are a few more lurking for the next couple of months. Also M never got his sperm tested - do you think he should? His chromosome one was fine, but now I'm thinking could there be something wrong with his sperm. 

Hello to all the other lovelies..... 

Hearty - forgot to say, love those pics of that dress. You look smokin!

Cesca - I hope you're feelings like night were just a one-off anxiety hit sweetie, and that you are more positive today. If I am ever blessed to be as far along as you I wouldn't get a doppler either as I would have it permanently strapped on and never take it off. Just believe hun, all will be well.

Ok, I am off on my first trip out today to get some milk from Tesco's around the corner. small steps but a huge milestone for me just to move out of the vicinity of the kitchen and biscuit area. 

Have a lovely evening everyone.


----------



## LucyJ

Its been 20 days since my erpc I normally have a cycle of about 29/30 days and usually ov about day 15/16 I think.

After my first erpc I got my period 31 days after having it done.


----------



## NatoPMT

prgirl_cesca said:


> Yeah I voted for lib dems and now wishing I didn't. Having said that, I live in a gloriously old fashioned countryfide area (complete with the boxing day hunts from the hotel that I work at) where there's no point voting unless its Tory. Our tory MP is a complete prick and he still gets voted in every 4 years.

i used to live in harrogate and it was Norman Lamonts seat, everyone had to vote lib dem there tactically to get rid of him and his Mr Whippy hair. This time we are lumbered with Clegg who probably crapped himself when he realised his name had been called, then instantly forgot everything he ever supposedly stood for. Weasle.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no I hope your ok Mone, Sorry but your post really made me chuckle, I'm glad you managed to get the crisps and still eat them with your bad head :rofl:

Aww I'm sorry about your fall out with Hubby, I would totally be the same, men deal with things in such a different way to us! 

Well done you for venturing out to the shops, perhaps you could get some more crisps!xxx


----------



## yogi77

Mone sorry about your fall, I hope you're ok...when I read it I thought PHEW at least she managed to take 3 bags of chips down with her!! LOL.


----------



## LucyJ

Ow ow ow Mone that sounds painful hope your ok and be careful no more putting crisps out of reach its not good for your health. Oh and nothing wrong with still being in your PJ's I've only just got out of mine this week. Its good that your going out to get milk its those small steps that are important as you said take it one sec at a time. I wish I could come and give you a big hug.

You have every right to grieve and feel the pain but men do react differently and deal with things in a different way. Maybe sit Martin down and explain how you feel. You will both be ok and you will get through this just keep talking and take it one step at a time.

We're here for you whatever you need :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Dawny I asked her if we would have a successful pregnancy? When we will get our forever baby? If theres a reason why we lost our baby? I didnt ask but wish I had of asked what the future holds for us?


----------



## NatoPMT

You must eat more crisps to keep your strength up - you don't need to be checked over at hospital do you? for concussion or crisp overdose?

i LOVE ebay selling, shoes are surprisingly lucrative. 

It does sound like a bit of communication might help. Its ok if he defends himself by distraction and talking to friends, as long as he gives you what you need from him too, and if he doesnt know how to, its ok to tell him as this wont necessarily make him feel that he's doing the wrong thing or to blame - you clearly dont think he is, so communicating how you feel wont make it seem that way either if its not how you feel

He's your port in a storm in this. Youre in it together. 

i was too scared to get amh done. Im thinking about getting it, my friend had a good FSH result, then discovered she was menopausal off AMH. 

Yes, c'mon, lets have a nosy at your results. 

Re: sperm test, someone correct me if im wrong here, but if you are getting pregnant so easily, and his chromosomes are ok its prob not needed to test his sperm? 

well done on leaving the Critical Biscuit Area. Very good progress. Hope you're ok mone. 

Luce, you might be ov today, so af might come whenever your usual LP is over. Its extra good news if you dont usually get ewcm and you are this month. Cant have too much of that stuff.


----------



## heart tree

Waiting to teach a class right now. Saw some apprehension about soft cups. They are huge but you really don't feel them. Promise. And with a little practice you can get them out easily. The best way to get them out is to sit on the toilet and bear down like you are having a poo. As you bear down it will start to slip out on it's own. Hook your finger around the rim and pull the rest of the way out. Ok so my two buddies are on board with the soft cups right? I'm talking to you Nato and Sparks!


----------



## MinnieMone

phew that was an anxiety filled trip to Tesco Express, I'm currently looking like I'm on smack, greasy long hair (it's a myth not washing your hair makes it swishy) pj bottoms (I thought they chucked you out for that) martin's huge parka with the hood up and I'm trawling around in a salt crisp induced haze, 2 bottles of red under one arm and a six pinter under the other when the fuzz turn up all 3 of them, walkie talkies n' all, and I swear they're following me around the aisles, thinking I'm knicking. I scuttled quickly to the checkout, hoping they wouldn't catch a glimpse of my baarrmy arrmmmy sheep bottoms. Yikes.

Nato, I try and tell him what I need from him.... basically I want him to talk to me about how he feels, I want him to say 'it's going to be ok', I'm not going to leave you, but he say's by asking him to behave in a certain way I am criticising him, which I don't think I am. I keep thanking him all the time, thank you for being so nice at the hospital, thank you for cuddling me, thank you bloody thank you, but he hasn't once said you are so strong for what you're doing, i can't believe you keep bloody doing this for us, and I am so scared that I am going to keep doing this and then when he feels like it he will up and leave for some young fertile thing with perfect eggs. I need him to acknowledge that this is defeating me, he won't acknowlege that it won't happen, he is still so bloody positive and I want him to think about if it doesn't work. And he won't. 

I suppose I just feel it's too early to be acting normally, I want to carry on grieving bugger it, I still don't think I have passed the pregnancy and I still don't want to get out of bed, even though I have cleaned, ebayed and cooked a frikking lasagne from scratch because I know he willl be hungry when he gets home from coaching..... god knows if he wasn't here I would still be a pile of snot on the floor, I'm trying so hard not to fall into depression, and all I want to do is to have permission to I guess.

sorry for the moan. last pour me a drink post, promise.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Nato I just did an opk and it is positive. It is so hard to let this egg go but I know I have too. I was hoping I would get AF next week well next wed to be exact then I would be on cycle day 3 for my blood tests on friday next week which is a bit gutting as that will muck my blood tests up I think well certainly the FSH does prolactin and folic have to be done on certain days?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Pride of Britain Awards makes me cry so much, anyone else watching??xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Right I've got my results back. Doctor was a stupid mare who didn't have a clue, and told me that a 8 day luteal phase was fine. WTF!

Bear in mind that these tests were done on day 25 (6 dpo) as she said that it didn't make any difference when FSH was tested! That appears to be bollocks according to everything I've read!

FSH - 1.5
LH - 0.3
thyroid - serum TSH level 3.4 and serum free T4 level 12
progesterone - 12.5

my progesterone was then tested again on day 28 which should have been 9dpo, but AF started that day, that was 2.6 and gave me a luteal phase of 8 days with spotting starting at 5dpo

prolactin and B whatever was not tested at all!

I also asked her about hubby's sperm and got the printed results:

count - 67 million
mobility - 60%
morphology - 3%

Her guidlines were 4% morphology is normal, so his were below this. Nato, yes I read that article thanks. Hopefully, morphology will have improved when he goes back for second sample in 6 weeks time.

Have asked her to refer me to Leeds Nuffield and I have booked an appt to see the FS there on 22nd November. Might as well pay for retests for the right day and to try to get to the bottom of this short luteal phase!

Can anyone help with the results? I really don't know if they are good or bad and the Doctor seemed to be fairly clueless.

Thanks girls


----------



## NatoPMT

Lucy it wont matter when your folic acid test is, but its important to make sure you are absorbing it properly - theres a potential link to MTHFR if you arent uptaking it, have you been tested for that? 

Not sure if prolactin requires a specific day

I was day 5 when i was tested, but as megg said it could confuse the results. My dr said day 2-7 is ok for FSH, but they all say different things


----------



## dawny690

*This is what I emailed Sandra: Hi Sandra have attached my picture for you and questions are : When am I likely to get pregnant? What sex will baby be? When will it be due? Any issues that may get in the way etc? Hope these questions are ok hun Dawn x Didnt want to tell her too much so havent mentioned our losses see how good she is  xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

no luce, sorry, prolactin should be CD3

Sugar, still googling yours 

Good poker face dawny, i spilt all the beans


----------



## dawny690

*My opk today was not far from positive  xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

I have been tested for my folic levels but not been tested for MTHFR, remind me again what it is. I'm assuming its something they will test for on the 1st Dec at the hospital.

Sassy have watched bits of the pride of britain awards make me cry.


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Right I've got my results back. Doctor was a stupid mare who didn't have a clue, and told me that a 8 day luteal phase was fine. WTF!
> 
> Bear in mind that these tests were done on day 25 (6 dpo) as she said that it didn't make any difference when FSH was tested! That appears to be bollocks according to everything I've read!
> 
> FSH - 1.5
> LH - 0.3
> thyroid - serum TSH level 3.4 and serum free T4 level 12
> progesterone - 12.5
> 
> my progesterone was then tested again on day 28 which should have been 9dpo, but AF started that day, that was 2.6 and gave me a luteal phase of 8 days with spotting starting at 5dpo
> 
> prolactin and B whatever was not tested at all!
> 
> I also asked her about hubby's sperm and got the printed results:
> 
> count - 67 million
> mobility - 60%
> morphology - 3%
> 
> Her guidlines were 4% morphology is normal, so his were below this. Nato, yes I read that article thanks. Hopefully, morphology will have improved when he goes back for second sample in 6 weeks time.
> 
> Have asked her to refer me to Leeds Nuffield and I have booked an appt to see the FS there on 22nd November. Might as well pay for retests for the right day and to try to get to the bottom of this short luteal phase!
> 
> Can anyone help with the results? I really don't know if they are good or bad and the Doctor seemed to be fairly clueless.
> 
> Thanks girls

Hmm, not sure what the bloody hell your dr is up to - yes, i completely agree you need an FS to do the tests for you. Your FSH is too low, which on 6dpo you would expect s as far as i understand it, it seems useless trying to interpret your results - but for what its worth, your LP levels of FSH are as they should be in your LP, they are at the bottom of the range 

she should have tested your oestrodiol at the same time as fsh if you are trying to assess if fsh should be elevated - shes a bit of a thicko, i would disgard these results and get them tested on the right days

Your progesterone was tested on the right day - can you confirm the measurement used for that 12.5 value?


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Thanks Megg
> 
> I _think_ my E2 in pg/ml is 57 - i found a poster on fertilty facts as saying that i had to divide 211 by .272 or something (forget the exact numbers) but my sums made it to be 57. I have been known to add up 10 + 10 incorrectly though
> 
> Im finding references for E2 masking FSH at 50, 80 or 100+ in pg/ml, but most references seem to think 100 pg/ml is too high
> 
> what did it work out as in your conversion?

My conversion said to multiply it by 21... but that's just not possible. That's why I knew they had to be wrong.



NatoPMT said:


> erk just found the one i think youre referring to, which puts my oestrdiol at 958

Yeah, that's rubbish.



NatoPMT said:


> no, i think i did it right first time:
> 
> Conversion...
> 
> To convert from the conventional unit to the SI unit, multiply by the conversion factor
> 
> To convert from the SI unit to the conventional unit, divide by the conversion factor
> 
> Conventional Unit Conversion Factor SI Unit
> 
> Estradiol pg/mL 3.671 pmol/L
> 
> so 211 divided by 3.671 = 57.47 pg/ml
> 
> so i think my Oestradiol is 58
> 
> this site has other conversions too: https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/progesterone-levels.html

That looks right. And 57 is just fine. Mine was around 54 (I think) on CD2-3 and they were very happy with that at my clinic.



yogi77 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Yogi, sorry about the BFN babe. Did you stop putting your temps into FF? I'd love to see the whole chart if you have time.
> 
> I kept temping while I was away but stopped entering them because I traveled and was jet-lagged with the time difference, plus sleeping in a different place I figured they wouldn't really mean anything anyways...I did get a big temp rise yesterday and it's still elevated today so I got a little excited, but tested BFN this morning regardless. It could have been because it was my first night back at home that made my temp spike originally?
> 
> I have filled it in now with the temps that I wrote down as I think they are close to normal for me anyways. I missed temping on Monday as I was traveling back home all day.
> 
> Thanks for looking!Click to expand...

It does look very nice. I can see how that could be frustrating and get your hopes up every time. But, just think... One of those times, your hopes will be up and you'll get that BFP! And, then none of this will matter so much! :hugs:



LucyJ said:


> Advice needed I think I am getting some ewcm it is a little strecthy lots of it but some of the strecthy cm was a bit white in colour is that normal? Never really had much ewcm to speak of so dont know what to make of it also have a lot of clear cm does that mean I have ov or I'm about to. It doesnt really matter I guess as I have to let this egg go but just curious to know and good to have some idea when I may expect AF.

Sounds like O!



MinnieMone said:


> I want to be waiting on a Sandra reading too, and I don't even know who Sandra is. I shall have to read back and get the jist.
> 
> Cazz - so pleased for you sweetie, post that pic!
> 
> I have just taken a tumble from the top of the kitchen cupboard. Martin hides the buy 1 get 1 free 18 packs of mixed crisps up there (at my instigation!), so that I can't eat the lot and I while he was out I thought I would get up there, however I forgot I had my slippy massive furry slippers on and as I was getting down my left leg caught on my right leg pj bottoms (note to self: really should be out of those pesky pj's after a week) and i fell backwards about 4 feet slamming onto my right hip and hitting my head on the Brabantia... fuck it hurt. I've now got spinny head and mild concussion. It has taken the edge off my cramps though, so I guess there is always a silver lining. The good news I managed to bring the pack down with me, so 3 packs down I'm feeling a bit better.
> 
> I also had my first 2 ebay sales finish and man O' live there were 20 bids in the last few crazy seconds, i was bouncing up and down like a joey, crisps flying everywhere. Ended up getting £165 for a crappy moschino belt and a pair or russell and bromley shoes that cost me a tenner in a sample sale and never wore because they are NASTY.
> 
> On a shitter note, M and I had a falling out today, bless him he was singing earlier and having a laugh with his friend on the phone and when he came off I said 'don't you think you should be a bit sadder, it's only been 1 day'.... and i felt so shit afterwards because I know we are just very different, and he doesn't talk about his feelings and there's no point in both of us being depressed but I just feel like it's too soon, that yes, it's my fifth but does that diminish any less what we're going through, should I be just getting back to normal, or fuck it can't i wallow for a least a few days. I want him to say so much to me, that would comfort me, and he's not, and that's making me angry with him and I don't want to be, because he is doing the best he can.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble....I just feel so frikking alone with all this sometimes, like I have to be ok to make him ok, and I'm NOT ok. God this is all so hard.
> 
> Nato - thank you for the pm poppet, will reply soon, your tests look great, I am going to dig mine out too although I'm not sure I ever had FSH etc. Have you had the ovarian reserve one done AMH I think it's called. That's a scary Mo'fo one to get back I can tell ya..... mine was low 7.0, but then he said that was to be expected. He also said not to read too much into it though, especially in the frequentity (is that a word?) of my pregnancies... I hope there are a few more lurking for the next couple of months. Also M never got his sperm tested - do you think he should? His chromosome one was fine, but now I'm thinking could there be something wrong with his sperm.
> 
> Hello to all the other lovelies.....
> 
> Hearty - forgot to say, love those pics of that dress. You look smokin!
> 
> Cesca - I hope you're feelings like night were just a one-off anxiety hit sweetie, and that you are more positive today. If I am ever blessed to be as far along as you I wouldn't get a doppler either as I would have it permanently strapped on and never take it off. Just believe hun, all will be well.
> 
> Ok, I am off on my first trip out today to get some milk from Tesco's around the corner. small steps but a huge milestone for me just to move out of the vicinity of the kitchen and biscuit area.
> 
> Have a lovely evening everyone.

Oh no! Your poor head! :hugs: I'm so sorry! But, happy you got your crisps! LOL 

Its so hard when they don't react like we do. I've come to accept that Kevin will never grieve like I do. And, you want what I hate. I hate it when he says everything will be okay. It pisses me right off to hear that from my husband. So, its hard... There is no right answer sometimes.



NatoPMT said:


> You must eat more crisps to keep your strength up - you don't need to be checked over at hospital do you? for concussion or crisp overdose?
> 
> i LOVE ebay selling, shoes are surprisingly lucrative.
> 
> It does sound like a bit of communication might help. Its ok if he defends himself by distraction and talking to friends, as long as he gives you what you need from him too, and if he doesnt know how to, its ok to tell him as this wont necessarily make him feel that he's doing the wrong thing or to blame - you clearly dont think he is, so communicating how you feel wont make it seem that way either if its not how you feel
> 
> He's your port in a storm in this. Youre in it together.
> 
> i was too scared to get amh done. Im thinking about getting it, my friend had a good FSH result, then discovered she was menopausal off AMH.
> 
> Yes, c'mon, lets have a nosy at your results.
> 
> *Re: sperm test, someone correct me if im wrong here, but if you are getting pregnant so easily, and his chromosomes are ok its prob not needed to test his sperm? *
> 
> well done on leaving the Critical Biscuit Area. Very good progress. Hope you're ok mone.
> 
> Luce, you might be ov today, so af might come whenever your usual LP is over. Its extra good news if you dont usually get ewcm and you are this month. Cant have too much of that stuff.

I'll be the one who corrects you! lol Just because someone gets pregnant easily and there are no chromosomal issues, that doesn't mean that sperm can't be a problem. If there is a large number of what I call "limpy" sperm, they can still cause losses. They need to be good quality just like the eggs. Let's say a man has the potential to have super sperm... no chromosomal issues, etc... but let's say that he basically trashes his body by eating and drinking garbage, wearing tight underwear, sitting around in hot tubs... All those things that can make sperm go wonky... Then his Grade A sperm are going to be dumbed down and a bit Homer Simpson-ish. So, it is needed... because he could still be the problem... even if he's not doing that whole gambit of awful stuff... it can happen without them making terrible choices. Its just an example.

I was too scared to test AMH too! :(



LucyJ said:


> Thanks Nato I just did an opk and it is positive. It is so hard to let this egg go but I know I have too. I was hoping I would get AF next week well next wed to be exact then I would be on cycle day 3 for my blood tests on friday next week which is a bit gutting as that will muck my blood tests up I think well certainly the FSH does prolactin and folic have to be done on certain days?

The thing I'm reading suggests that FSH, E2, LH, and Prolactin should all be done on CD3. I don't know about folic though. 



sugarlove said:


> Right I've got my results back. Doctor was a stupid mare who didn't have a clue, and told me that a 8 day luteal phase was fine. WTF!
> 
> Bear in mind that these tests were done on day 25 (6 dpo) as she said that it didn't make any difference when FSH was tested! That appears to be bollocks according to everything I've read!
> 
> FSH - 1.5
> LH - 0.3
> thyroid - serum TSH level 3.4 and serum free T4 level 12
> progesterone - 12.5
> 
> my progesterone was then tested again on day 28 which should have been 9dpo, but AF started that day, that was 2.6 and gave me a luteal phase of 8 days with spotting starting at 5dpo
> 
> prolactin and B whatever was not tested at all!
> 
> I also asked her about hubby's sperm and got the printed results:
> 
> count - 67 million
> mobility - 60%
> morphology - 3%
> 
> Her guidlines were 4% morphology is normal, so his were below this. Nato, yes I read that article thanks. Hopefully, morphology will have improved when he goes back for second sample in 6 weeks time.
> 
> Have asked her to refer me to Leeds Nuffield and I have booked an appt to see the FS there on 22nd November. Might as well pay for retests for the right day and to try to get to the bottom of this short luteal phase!
> 
> Can anyone help with the results? I really don't know if they are good or bad and the Doctor seemed to be fairly clueless.
> 
> Thanks girls

FSH & LH results mean nothing really.

TSH - 3.4 & T4 - 12 -- Both are a little higher than optimal. T4 should have an upper limit of 11. So, that would be just a bit high, but its not always great to be on the outer edge of the thyroid limits even if you're in range. The TSH isn't technically high, but it is higher than optimal levels. They really prefer levels to fall between 1-2. I fall close to the 3-somethings too. I was taking stuff to balance it, but my FS didn't seem to care if I took it or not anymore. So, I ended up stopping.

progesterone - 12.5 -- Not bad. However, an 8 day LP with spotting from 5dpo is NOT good. So, that's surprising. I'd say that you could seriously benefit from progesterone supplements.


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> I have been tested for my folic levels but not been tested for MTHFR, remind me again what it is. I'm assuming its something they will test for on the 1st Dec at the hospital.
> 
> Sassy have watched bits of the pride of britain awards make me cry.

MTHFR is a clotting factor gene. They probably won't test you for it unless you ask. Have you been tested for Factor V Leiden?


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> Nato, I try and tell him what I need from him.... basically I want him to talk to me about how he feels, I want him to say 'it's going to be ok', I'm not going to leave you, but he say's by asking him to behave in a certain way I am criticising him, which I don't think I am. I keep thanking him all the time, thank you for being so nice at the hospital, thank you for cuddling me, thank you bloody thank you, but he hasn't once said you are so strong for what you're doing, i can't believe you keep bloody doing this for us, and I am so scared that I am going to keep doing this and then when he feels like it he will up and leave for some young fertile thing with perfect eggs. I need him to acknowledge that this is defeating me, he won't acknowlege that it won't happen, he is still so bloody positive and I want him to think about if it doesn't work. And he won't.
> 
> I suppose I just feel it's too early to be acting normally, I want to carry on grieving bugger it, I still don't think I have passed the pregnancy and I still don't want to get out of bed, even though I have cleaned, ebayed and cooked a frikking lasagne from scratch because I know he willl be hungry when he gets home from coaching..... god knows if he wasn't here I would still be a pile of snot on the floor, I'm trying so hard not to fall into depression, and all I want to do is to have permission to I guess.
> 
> sorry for the moan. last pour me a drink post, promise.

You gotta feel whatever you gotta feel Mone. Im really feeling for you though, you have had such a shit time - unbelievably shit. 

I think trying to negotiate relationship subtlties shouldnt have to be the focus of your attention at the mo

*I want him to say 'it's going to be ok', I'm not going to leave you, but he say's by asking him to behave in a certain way I am criticising him, which I don't think I am.*

I think the focus seems to be on his failings, when thats not what its about. You could try the route of explaining that you are not saying this cos he is failing, but because you are drowning in your 'failings' and insecurities because of the awful stuff you are going through - tell him you need him and you want him to tell you how strong you are, because you need him on your side. He's not failing, 

its so frustrating - hurt and loss can create the defenses that he seems to be putting up, can you ask him to help you? If you appeal to his protectiveness rather than him thinking its a critique, it might help?

I think part of that defence is refusing to acknowledge it might not happen, but i think this is absolutely normal. If you make any acknowledgement, the floodgates of grief might open - to accept that you might have any chance of being at the end of the road means grieving and the process of acceptance, and i think its very hard to do that unless you are able to commit to absolute acceptance - and what that will bring. You might already be going through that process, but you are closer to the physicality of it having experienced the mcs. 

Im sorry Mone, im not being much help, but at the very least, i am listening xx


----------



## LucyJ

Nope not been tested for that. I know when we were given our appointment for bloods being done at the hospital they mentioned about testing for clotting issues.

I'm wondering whether I should cancel my blood tests and rebook for CD3 whenever that'll be. Its all so confusing.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato the progest was 12.5 nmol/L 6dpo 
Their range was 10-81 but that seems low to me! What do you reckon?


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls i havent caught up properly because im pooped i had a rotten nights sleep last night through worry so im going off to the land of nod early tonight zzzzzz :sleep:

Here is bubba pip as promised see how much i love u girls i even went n found my download cable n everything haha. Its hard to make out out unless ur told whats what but his/her head is on the left liccle arm buds & legs are the sticky out bits :cloud9:

Lov ya's xxx Caz xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135178&stc=1&d=1289424454
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0231.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sugarlove

Nato the progest was 12.5 nmol/L 6dpo 
Their range was 10-81 but that seems low to me! What do you reckon?


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone, you dont want Homer Simpson sperm, get his wigglers tested!!!


----------



## cazza22

ps sorry its on its side i have no idea how to turn it :shrug: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

*Cute bubba Caz xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Nope not been tested for that. I know when we were given our appointment for bloods being done at the hospital they mentioned about testing for clotting issues.
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should cancel my blood tests and rebook for CD3 whenever that'll be. Its all so confusing.

Its hard to say. Will you be seeing an actual person prior to the blood tests? Or, are they scheduled and then you see someone as a follow-up? I'd consider rescheduling for CD3 if you won't see an actual doctor before then.


----------



## Sparkly

Gorgeous bubba cazz :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Nato the progest was 12.5 nmol/L 6dpo
> Their range was 10-81 but that seems low to me! What do you reckon?

In nmol/L, it is a bit low. It's good in american values, but Uk nmol/L it's less so - the difference in values is confusing, im trying to work out if you have ov;d at that level, some websites are saying 30nmol is required, but others are saying lower is ok, but your progesterone would be too low and youd need help with progesterone supplementation if you conceived to sustain the progesterone levels enough

your LP, its defo too short and i think youve done exactly the right thing making that appointment and getting someone who knows what they are doing to look at your results. 

As megg said they can treat you, so dont worry too much, the appointment is the most important thing


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh!! cazza, thats amazing, and almost as rotund as sassys baby!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg not seeing a dr before hand have an appointment with a nurse getting a smear and bloods done at the same time could ask for a telephone consultation with my dr before having the bloods done.

Caz lovely pic so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, 12.5nmol is too low for ov I'm afraid - your fs will be able to sort all the results out, your dr has made a right old hash of them and its just adding to the confusion. xx


----------



## pregoinnorge

I don't know anything about all of these tests! I hope all your experience and googling can help you out!

I just read a disturbing article about gluten intolerance and miscarriages. I cut out gluten for awhile and felt a lot better, but I never had the actual tests. I just ate a big bowl of pasta for dinner and now I am worried. Have any of you ever been tested for this?


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Megg not seeing a dr before hand have an appointment with a nurse getting a smear and bloods done at the same time could ask for a telephone consultation with my dr before having the bloods done.
> 
> Caz lovely pic so happy for you :happydance:

It would be nice to get their opinion on rescheduling.. but I'd suggest just doing the reschedule to be sure.



NatoPMT said:


> Sugar, 12.5nmol is too low for ov I'm afraid - your fs will be able to sort all the results out, your dr has made a right old hash of them and its just adding to the confusion. xx

That's not entirely true! The conversion makes her P4 level 3.9 ng/mL. Anything over 3 confirms some degree of ovulation. A level that low would show a VERY weak ovulation, which fits very well with her super short LP. I have incredibly low P4, but I DO ovulate as I've been pregnant twice and get a solid temp shift! So, its not actually too low for ovulation. Its just too low for quality ovulation. Treatment is a must, but ovulation can be confirmed with her level.

My FS believes that a stronger ovulation will annihilate a progesterone deficiency. He says that a quality, mature egg will bring a quality corpus luteum that will put out the proper amount of P4. So, just treating with progesterone supplements won't likely help much, because the quality of egg being released is likely not great. But, if ovulation induction therapy were used to bolster the strength of ovulation, the progesterone supplements might not be necessary at all!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Cute lil pip cazza.

Sorry girls, the numbers are hurting my head. I have absolutely no idea what they all mean!! Luckily so many of us here are knowledgeable!


----------



## NatoPMT

i havent, but i do have concerns about it Amy as i have allergies and i believe it can indicate or add to immunity issues 

i really wouldnt worry about this though - the best thing you can do to reduce intolerance is to stop overeating the allergen. I think your immunity memory is 4 days, so you can eat gluten every 4 days. If you were allergic to gluten you'd have Coeliac disease which is a very serious condition, gluten can cause inflammatory responses, so just reduce your wheat intake and widen the variety of your diet


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good advice:) At least I can start now! A lot of the articles are contradictory though, but still, no one really needs to eat that much wheat anyway. I feel like we eat a good variety of healthy foods and stay away from too much junk, but it can always be improved.


----------



## NatoPMT

I think thats something the FS needs to work out with you sugar, thats better news - and i had read on a couple of sites that down to 10 could show ov - but the majority went with a stronger 30nmol

fingers crossed - its also not necessarily the same for each cycle too - i think i remember you saying that your LP had never been this short before? Doesnt mean that it will be this short in future either, espec with treatment


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Hey girls i havent caught up properly because im pooped i had a rotten nights sleep last night through worry so im going off to the land of nod early tonight zzzzzz :sleep:
> 
> Here is bubba pipmas promised see how much i love u girls i even wem=nt n found my download cable n everything haha. Its hard to make out out unless ur told whats what but his/her head is on the left liccle arm buds & legs are the sticky out bits :cloud9:
> 
> Lov ya's xxx Caz xxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135178&stc=1&d=1289424454

Gorgeous pip, Caz! I'm going to go ahead and guess GIRL! I'm going off of the placenta theory... and it looks like Pip is on the right of the pic (when turned correctly) which would equate to the left side of the uterus since it was an external scan. So... since left = girl, then I guess girl! :)



NatoPMT said:


> I think thats something the FS needs to work out with you sugar, thats better news - and i had read on a couple of sites that down to 10 could show ov - but the majority went with a stronger 30nmol
> 
> fingers crossed - its also not necessarily the same for each cycle too - i think i remember you saying that your LP had never been this short before? Doesnt mean that it will be this short in future either, espec with treatment

Total agreement! I only know what I do about P4 because my levels were dreadful. Another thing to consider is that they say to do it at 7dpo so it will be "mid-luteal phase"... but if she has an 8 day LP, then it probably would have peaked on 4dpo. Its very tricky, because doctors don't know our LP length and so they all stick with 7dpo. There are a lot of factors. The best result would come from daily testing post-O... but that never happens. So, guessing is as good as it gets! 

I think treatment will definitely be necessary! But, not major stuff. I don't think it will be a terrible invasive road to conception... nothing like mine. lol


----------



## CJSG1977

Cesca I hope you felt better today...and lost the paranoia! Try not to worry. I would maybe advise against the doppler cause it may feed your anxiety...actually.. I think it WILL feed your anxiety. Just make sure you do relax. I know its easy for me to say but you only have this little one inside your 9 months...dont look back and think you obsessed through it all.

Sorry Megg that your friend was totally off the mark with you. When friends we think will be understanding etc and they have one of those moments its a real kick. My best friend has not been to see me since I found out I was pregnant and had the mc. She did the same after my last miscarriage too. TBH I question our friendship but thats my problem. I hope yours gets her head together soon! I'm sure she will.

Lovely conception reading Lucy! So where are these people found?? I hope your conception will be feb hun! That really isnt that far away.

Yes Allie!!! Lets share in our good luck! We will get our bfps!!!

:haha: Raz!!! That made me chuckle!! Stop POAS!!!! You ARE pregnant woman!!!!

Sugar I watched The Ugly Truth tonight...Gerarrd Butler...now thats woof, wouldnt mind seeing him in some angel wings :blush: But I cried through most of it. I think I am in the 2WW as I have no ov pains anymore... :dance: maybe the crying is a symptom. God here I go LOL. More likely all the changes this week. But I cried at EVERYTHING the last time I was pregnant. Even Ice Age 3! I see a few are adopting my idea of taking notes LOL. It works, I hate forgetting people.

I was the same trying to figure out my results Nato. It seems they are normal against the results I had... let me know if you learn more.

:dance: Cazza. I knew it would all be perfect!!!

Yay Amanda!! Thats fab af arrived. Go Meds!

:hugs:Yogi! Sorry for th bfn.

Thank you Nato! I hope I hear that bfp and see it very soon!

I'm up to page 732... so tired have to go to bed!!!! 

Love you all. Will catch up on the rest tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Nato and Megg. I think I do ov as I get a temp shift and peak on cbfm but luteal phase is getting worse. Think it was 10 days the month before with spotting on 8 dpo and temps dropping and then down to the 8 day luteal phase. 
I'm gutted about this. I got pg so easily last time, and then the mc seems to have fucked my hormones up completely. What with this and hubbys crap morphology I feel doomed!
Pleased I made the appt with fs now. It will cost a god damn fortune but don't care.
Megg are you meaning that I might get treated with something like clomid? 
X


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Thanks Nato and Megg. I think I do ov as I get a temp shift and peak on cbfm but luteal phase is getting worse. Think it was 10 days the month before with spotting on 8 dpo and temps dropping and then down to the 8 day luteal phase.
> I'm gutted about this. I got pg so easily last time, and then the mc seems to have fucked my hormones up completely. What with this and hubbys crap morphology I feel doomed!
> Pleased I made the appt with fs now. It will cost a god damn fortune but don't care.
> Megg are you meaning that I might get treated with something like clomid?
> X

I am meaning just that. One of the uses of Clomid and others like it are to bolster the strength of ovulation in women who do already ovulate. It can be very effective. There is a lot to be said for helping you produce a higher quality egg and possibly fixing the LP defect that way rather than just treating the defect and hoping the eggs are mature enough to result in a successful pregnancy. Its more likely that they would rather treat the cause than the symptom, iykwim? I'm glad you made that appointment too!

You definitely aren't doomed. Your road might be a bit longer or harder than some people... but anyone with a loss behind them already has faced a harder road than anyone should have to. Just get hubby on some supplements, cut out caffeine for him as much as possible, and try to reduce the # of days between ejaculations prior to his next test. I think you'll like the difference it makes! :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar it will be worth every penny when you get some answers. :hugs:

CJ the tears could be a good sign I really hope you get your BFP keeping everything crossed for you. I really liked the ugly truth as well watched last friday evening when steve had gone out to see his dad. Hows all the plans for the move going.


----------



## MinnieMone

Cazz - amazing piccy, I think I see a lil leg! too cute

Nato, thanks hun as always you speak so much sense. I think I need to concentrate on the bigger pic right now and stop making stress where there isn't... I'm now freaking because I can't find my GP results from all the initial blood tests. Pretty sure I have never been tested for FSH/etc or they would have sent me on specific days dpo non? and he just told me to skip down anytime.... ahhhh so frustrating, feel like I am swimming backwards against a muddy tide.

So glad to have all the advice from here - you are all better than doctors!


----------



## Allie84

Wow, that's a lot of numbers to read! :wacko: I'll be joining in soon as I just had another 7dpo progest. done today and am getting CD3 everything next week. Oh, joy!

Nato, you asked about my prolactin..it must be in different measurements, as mine was 39 and then 19 last time, on a scale of 5-29 as normal. So I don't know what that puts yours at in American measurements. It looks like your bloodwork is pretty good though, from what everyone is saying. Yay! omg, I would just about die if I saw you with a sign at X Factor lol. I will definitely let Hearty and everyone know how to watch it over here! I actually found a live feed I'm going to try this weekend instead of downloading, yipee! Please do crash the stage and give the Disco thread a shout out. :) And maybe grope Matt or Aiden for me, who aren't usually my type but they are the only crush worthy contestants left (except for my innapropriate crush on One Direction). I'm soooooo excited for you, can't you tell?!

Sugar, you definitely are not doomed! Hormones schormones, I say. It's my new motto. I'm thinking with all of the drugs that exsist we will probably be golden with Clomid or Letrozole. Your TSH is around mine...which was 3.16 and then 3.25. Like Megg side, it's not ideal, but it's not out of range. My doc doesn't think meds are necessary, either, but it's still rather sucky as it means less energy, slower metabolism, etc. But, I try to take heart with myself that it's not terrible, even if not ideal. :hugs:

Yogi, sorry about the BFNs. :hugs:

Mone, omg, I'm glad youre okay after your tumble! And I'm pleased you got to your crisps. Envisioning your trip to Tesco cracked me up. It doesn't sound like it would be out of place here! People go to Wal-mart looking all sorts of rough on a routine basis. Anyways, you are greiving and everything you're going through it totally normal. Congrats on the Ebay sales! :hugs:

Cazz, what a beautiful little bubb you have! :yipee: I love your scan pic, and am sooo happy for you!! :hugs: When's your next scan?

CJ, I hope the tears are a good sign! I don't think I liked The Ugly Truth. Is that the one with Katherine Heigl? Gosh, I can't stand her. But I looove drooling over Gerard Butler. I just wish he got to use his normal accent in more movies.

Megg, thank you for all of the information you have put out there today! Even though it wasn't about me I still think I learned a lot. :)

Mel and Sassy, how are you today?


----------



## cazza22

Thanks girls, 
meggles I never knew that meant girl how cute, yeah he/she was on the right :thumbup: I'm not bothered what we have as long as it's a healthy little bugger. Were not finding out the sex we decided to wait for the suprise .

Allie my FS has booked me in for my 12 week scan on 6th Dec so I'm just gonna wait for that now. He mentioned that they still don't know how bad the ultrasound is for the baby so therefore not to give me unnecessary ones which I totally agree with as I gave heard there not so good. If I have any worries I'm to ring him immediately but If not I just go back in 3 1/2 weeks :happydance: I'll be a little over 12 weeks then so should get a lovely piccy :baby:

I am so glad we have such knowledge on this thread meggles u lost ur way chick u should soooo be an FS!! You too Nato I have no patience with it all i've never had a very good attention span lol.

Sugar I hope they get it all sorted for u sweetness I'm very sure they will now you know what's what :hugs: xxxxx

I'm off to crappy work & my god I'm toooooo tired! Xxx c u all a little later ok lov Caz xxxx


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are we sorry i havent been in as much still sorting myself out had a few family issues how is everyone? 

my chart says i have ovulated but i doubt i have so just gonna wait and see :) 

dont you hate people when they treat you like an alien cause you loose a child well thats what i am experiencing at the moment and its making me really angry and have alot of hate grrrr x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Morning girls!

Yay for your 12 week scan cazza, that's the day before my next scan. We can obsess out the next few weeks together :lol:

CJ - I watched the Ugly Truth at the weekend with my sister and enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would, some one liners were fab!

I had a nice long chat with my mummy yesterday and she was brilliant. Confessed to me she never enjoyed her pregnancies because of her history (a second trimester loss with traumatic 'delivery' and a stillborn) and she regrets not enjoying it, so I feel a lot calmer today. 

My husband woke me up at 3am this morning nearly crying, he said last night he had an upset tummy and felt a bit ill, but he has quite a sensitive stomach and quite often has problems so I just thought nothing of it, but he is in so much pain and is shivvering but boiling hot. I think he has stomach flu. He spent most of the night on the sofa :( Bless him. Praying I don't get it now though!


----------



## Razcox

Yogi - Urggg I hate to see the bfn's too, my chart often used to look really good right up until the day AF was due then zoooom my temps dropped. I swear the :witch: is evil and stalks us from the bushes! Hoping she stays away from you though x

Mone - Sorry about your fall but at least you got the crisps, and it did make me smile you account of shopping in Tesco. How are things today, have you had a chat with DH? :hugs:

Dawny - Yeah for + OPK, go catch that egg girly xx

Cazz - Lovely bubba x

Sugar - Sounds like the FS will be worth every penny to get some answers. Have you tried Soy at all?

CJ - Tears could be a good sign, I have been a right ratty mare and teary all at the same time the last few weeks

Jenny - Hey hun :waves:

Cesca- Sorry to hear about your hubby, hope he feels better soon and stays away from you and bubba x

Nato - Anyword on the reading yet?

All these numbers are making my head spin! Glad we have some experts on hand to help though, well done Meg and Nato with the aid of google!

AFM - Thinking about having a half day as rough doesnt even begin to discribe how i feel today. Feel very sick so havent eaten much and have really bad HB, took a rennie but tummy very unhappy with that and rejected it. So tired and just want to go home and rest with a cup of sweet decaf tea, not sure i want to waste my hoilday though . . . oh what to do.


----------



## Allie84

Have a good day work Cazz! The time will fly be until your next scan.

Jenny, welcome back. I'm sorry you're feeling that way. People just don't know how to react sometimes. :hugs:

Cesca, oh no to your poor hubby! I hope he feels better soon and hope that you don't catch whatever he has. 

Raz, sorry you're feeling so rough,but I suppose the MS is a good sign.

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Nice to see you back Jenny sorry people are treating you that way it really does suck I think a lot of it is that they some people dont know what to say or how to react.

Cesca sorry your hubby is poorly hope he feels better soon.

Raz what did you decide to do.

Caz hope you can stay awake during work. Yay to having your 12 week scan booked :happydance:

I've been doing the ironing today couldnt put it off any longer.

Something to make you laugh steve got freaked out last night and its all nato's well technically Vicky's fault. I was showing him the pic of Caz scan (he loves seeing the scans they amaze him and he sends his congratulations to Caz) and at the end of one of nato's posts he saw the quote from Vicky about what hot doc said. Steve went what "who pokes around?" so I explained that some women check their cervical position and look for cm I think it was all a bit to much info for him he pulled a funny face and went and sat somewhere else :haha: I think he knows far to much about the female reproductive system and what goes into making a baby bless him I think that was one bit of information to far.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you're feeling rough, Raz! :hugs:

That's so funny, Luce! Poor Steve! :haha:


----------



## Daniele89

Hi Ladies, 

Im going out of my mind here, i was due my period on the 1st November , so on that day i had a little tiny amount of spotting , like i could only see it when wiped, so i thought that was the start of my period , the next day i got up and went to the toilet , this time it was a a tiny amount of watery brown liquid. then after that was nothing ... im just having lots of CM now , although not brown in colour , its white. i took a pregnancy test yesterday ( a Tesco one ) and was a BFN ... what do yous think of this? ...X Ps..... AF is now 10 days late ...X


----------



## grandbleu

Daniele89 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im going out of my mind here, i was due my period on the 1st November , so on that day i had a little tiny amount of spotting , like i could only see it when wiped, so i thought that was the start of my period , the next day i got up and went to the toilet , this time it was a a tiny amount of watery brown liquid. then after that was nothing ... im just having lots of CM now , although not brown in colour , its white. i took a pregnancy test yesterday ( a Tesco one ) and was a BFN ... what do yous think of this? ...X Ps..... AF is now 10 days late ...X


A couple of years ago something similar happened to me...My period came 10 days late...for no reason...I took test after test and Negative. A couple weeks later I had to go to the ER because of intense back/kidney pain...I had an undiagnosed UTI that had absolutely no symptoms so it had traveled up to my kidneys by that point and apparently it had messed up my AF which was usually like clockwork 28 days. I'm not trying to scare you but if you can get a cheap/easy urine test done to just rule out an asymptomatic UTI it may help you and make sure something isn't wrong. Good luck.


----------



## Daniele89

ohh :( that doesnt sound too good , im hoping it was just a crap test i took lol, it was tesco cheapie one , i had never used them before , miby a FRER will put me at ease ...X


----------



## grandbleu

Daniele89 - I definitely hope for you that you have a HAPPY BFP :). 

My UTI wouldn't have needed a trip to the ER except that it had gone so far and undiagnosed that by the time it got to my kidneys it was super painful and could have been dangerous. 

I was just so frustrated that I kept getting BFN's and my period was SO late which was not the norm. The doctor later told me it was probaly the UTI that was messing with the timing of my cycle.

How is your temp??? Do you know when you ovulated this month??? Good luck hon!


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - I toughed it out and had some cheesy chips, then felt much better. Seems my baby is going to be a little fatty!!! That made me laugh about Steve! Dave (my DH) once caught me checking my CM, fingers right up there then inspecting on some TP. I looked up and he was truely horrified.


----------



## Daniele89

if i get another BFP i will be going to the doctors :) ... i know when i should have ovulated , but not sure if this is when i actually did , i was spose to O on 18th October , and AF was due on the 1st Nov .... i dont temp either as im not too good with it LoL ...X


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy - I toughed it out and had some cheesy chips, then felt much better. Seems my baby is going to be a little fatty!!! That made me laugh about Steve! Dave (my DH) once caught me checking my CM, fingers right up there then inspecting on some TP. I looked up and he was truely horrified.

hmmm cheesy chips that sounds good I want some now.

Bless our hubby's.

Daniele are you normally regular? Maybe go and speak to your dr I hope it turns out it is a BFP. You could get a blood test done to see if your pregnant at least then you would know one way or the other. Good luck.


----------



## vickyd

Luce thats soo funny!!! Reminds me of the time i stuck my fingers up there, took a sample and asked Alex " does this look like egg white to you???" He looked at me like i was completely mad!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yum I want cheesy chips too now!! 

What's everyone having for dinner? I hate food now and don't fancy anything apart from cheesy chips of course.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I'm trying to convinve steve to have cheesy chips tonight. I really need to start eating better hmm maybe tomorrow one day wont hurt and I had a vagley healthy lunch.


----------



## Daniele89

i meant , if its a BFN lol....

yeah there always on time , and when AF is due i always get really sore boobs, iv not had any of that ! :O ...... im hoping this is my month :D ...X


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> I'm trying to convinve steve to have cheesy chips tonight. I really need to start eating better hmm maybe tomorrow one day wont hurt and I had a vagley healthy lunch.

Haha, I now fancy chips soaked in gravy! Do you like that??xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Havent had my reading yet  boo xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

I've never had chips with gravy. Ha ha I won steve's gone to get chips but I've had to promise him home made burgers tomorrow which is fine there nice and easy to make. :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> I've never had chips with gravy. Ha ha I won steve's gone to get chips but I've had to promise him home made burgers tomorrow which is fine there nice and easy to make. :happydance:

Really?? I should of been a Northerner! I bet Caz has had it! :haha:
LOL I love that you got you own way, are you even having chip shop chips?? OMG I'll be so jealous if you are!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

dawny690 said:


> *Havent had my reading yet  boo xxxx*

Oh no! I hope it comes very soon!xxx


----------



## vickyd

Cheesy chips mmmmm.... I had that last night cause i had no taste buds from this flu i have. I added tons of cheese before i felt any flavour in my mouth!

Sass in the first trimester i found i was repulsed by most foods...An exception was anything raw like salads, fruit salads or really light dishes like vegetable risotto.


----------



## LucyJ

> LOL I love that you got you own way, are you even having chip shop chips?? OMG I'll be so jealous if you are!

Yep!! :happydance:

Dawny dont worry it may take a couple of days for you to get your reading.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

vickyd said:


> Cheesy chips mmmmm.... I had that last night cause i had no taste buds from this flu i have. I added tons of cheese before i felt any flavour in my mouth!
> 
> Sass in the first trimester i found i was repulsed by most foods...An exception was anything raw like salads, fruit salads or really light dishes like vegetable risotto.

I'm the same, I'm eating tons of grapes, oranges, and salad.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> LOL I love that you got you own way, are you even having chip shop chips?? OMG I'll be so jealous if you are!
> 
> Yep!! :happydance:
> 
> Dawny dont worry it may take a couple of days for you to get your reading.Click to expand...

*sulking*


----------



## dawny690

*I hope so I didnt get told of any delay in getting it  xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LucyJ View Post
> Quote:
> LOL I love that you got you own way, are you even having chip shop chips?? OMG I'll be so jealous if you are!
> Yep!!
> 
> Dawny dont worry it may take a couple of days for you to get your reading.
> *sulking*


Sorry sassy if I could bring some round to you I would they were good.


----------



## cazza22

Hehe yeah we always have chips n gravy n mushy peas mmmmmm yummy especially from the chippy & chips n chippy shop curry sauce yummy too. Can't believe you southerners dint have it?? My Lee always says when he works down south the chippys aren't right n now I now what he means hahaha!!

Were off out for Lees brothers birthday were going for a Thai meal :sick: I feel ill at the thought but I'll smile n bare it for him haha! It better nit smell funny though or I'm fucked haha!! I wish I could just curl up n go to sleep to be honest going to make convo is not at the top of my list tonight. Hopefully we won't be out long?

Hope ur all fabulous xxxx lov Caz xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Caz, thats funny! I stayed in Manchester one weekend and we got chips and gravy and the gravy even had mushrooms and onions in it? It that commom?? I was also amazed by a barncake??? I had never heard of one in all my life!!!!!xx


----------



## Sparkly

You made me lol Sass....it's barmcake....they are necessary for your big fat chips and gravy with mushy peas :haha: Us northern birds know how to eat right ya know!!!!.....oh and if you don't fancy gravy, you can always have curry sauce mmmmmm....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sparkly said:


> You made me lol Sass....it's barmcake....they are necessary for your big fat chips and gravy with mushy peas :haha: Us northern birds know how to eat right ya know!!!!.....oh and if you don't fancy gravy, you can always have curry sauce mmmmmm....

Hahahah oops! We also had garlic sauce on our kebabs in Newcastle (very drunk) do you northerner's have that aswell??xxx


----------



## Sparkly

We do yes, but I much prefer hot chilli sauce on my kebabs.......


----------



## LucyJ

Steve likes curry sauce with his chips and has garlic & the hot chilli sauce if he has kebab.


----------



## sugarlove

Sassy I'm a Geordie so I love my chips and gravy. My all time fave tho is chips with curry sauce. Yum!


----------



## Allie84

Chips and brown sauce are a really popular thing to eat in Scotland. I think it's curry sauce? They just call it brown sauce. Gosh, you girls are making me soooo hungry. 

I had today off of work (it's Veteran's Day) so I met Alex at his work for lunch and brought some cheesecake home. Yumm.I'm looking at it right now!

Cazz, I hope you manage to enjoy your Thai.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I love chips with curry sauce aswell but my fave is chips with baked beans, yummy!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie84 said:


> Chips and brown sauce are a really popular thing to eat in Scotland. I think it's curry sauce? They just call it brown sauce. Gosh, you girls are making me soooo hungry.
> 
> I had today off of work (it's Veteran's Day) so I met Alex at his work for lunch and brought some cheesecake home. Yumm.I'm looking at it right now!
> 
> Cazz, I hope you manage to enjoy your Thai.

:rofl: No brown sauce is completely different to curry sauce hun, Danny loves brown sauce aswell, I hate the stuff!


----------



## heart tree

Cazza, love the picture!!! You have a baby in there!!!

I'm not caught up with you all, but wanted to say :hi: Hi!

I was supposed to go to work today, but some guy got onto the Bay Bridge and said he had a bomb. He had a gun and his 16 year old daughter in the car too. The police shut the bridge down during rush hour traffic this morning. The last time the bridge was shut down like that was after the big 1989 earthquake when part of the bridge collapsed. Crazy! Anyway, Tim and I both had to stay home and work today. So we're off to go get some lunch. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## Allie84

Sassy_TTC said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Chips and brown sauce are a really popular thing to eat in Scotland. I think it's curry sauce? They just call it brown sauce. Gosh, you girls are making me soooo hungry.
> 
> I had today off of work (it's Veteran's Day) so I met Alex at his work for lunch and brought some cheesecake home. Yumm.I'm looking at it right now!
> 
> Cazz, I hope you manage to enjoy your Thai.
> 
> :rofl: No brown sauce is completely different to curry sauce hun, Danny loves brown sauce aswell, I hate the stuff!Click to expand...

Thanks! :dohh: Now I know. Yeah, I was never brave enough to try it. I love just drenching my chips in vinegar. Mmm, I miss chippy chips. Alex complains about missing fish n chips at least once a week, lol!


----------



## NatoPMT

I havent even finished reading but couldnt stop myself telling cazza this

Go. To. Wheelans. Chippy. In. Lytham.

Its worth a trip from manchester. Seriously. 

also, have none of you had chips, cheese AND gravy?? gaahhhhhhh (homer stylee)


----------



## Allie84

Wow, hearty, that sounds quite dramatic! Is everyone okay, particularly his daughter?! Geez. Oh, and I just thought of your post yesterday...I cannot imagine you having PCOS?! Don't all of your hormone tests come back normal? I don't know a lot about it myself, but it just doesn't seem right. They would have seen cysts on your ovaries, for one thing, right?

I had the day off, too, for Veteran's Day, which I'm pretty excited about. :happydance: It really is the little things!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> I havent even finished reading but couldnt stop myself telling cazza this
> 
> Go. To. Wheelans. Chippy. In. Lytham.
> 
> Its worth a trip from manchester. Seriously.
> 
> also, have none of you had chips, cheese AND gravy?? gaahhhhhhh (homer stylee)

YUCK, actually just puked a little in my mouth thinking of that combo! :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Right, now im not thinking about chips (as much) i will point and laugh at steve. Boys just dont know what we have to go through. I think we should all have graphic sigs to upset husbands / partners and men passing your comp who are nosying at what you are posting. 

No reading as yet. I have been checking my hotmail every 30 mins, nearly frequently more than i poas. 

Misfits starts tonight!!! Im well excited. 

PMSL at 'barn' cake - thats ace. Sassy, you are a source of much joy to me. Lmao at Allie too!! oh you lot kill me. 

My favourite is chips and mayonnaise. I am all continental like. 

Cor thats dramatical Hearty, does he actually have a bomb? poor 16 year old lass though. 

Sassy, you dont know what you and your delicate stomach are missing. Hmm, was it Mel that said cheese curds, chips and gravy, thinking about it? the word 'curds' made me feel a bit queasy, so i do see your point. 

Notice how we start talking about food and dont stop for about 20 pages.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> Right, now im not thinking about chips (as much) i will point and laugh at steve. Boys just dont know what we have to go through. I think we should all have graphic sigs to upset husbands / partners and men passing your comp who are nosying at what you are posting.
> 
> No reading as yet. I have been checking my hotmail every 30 mins, nearly frequently more than i poas.
> 
> Misfits starts tonight!!! Im well excited.
> 
> PMSL at 'barn' cake - thats ace. Sassy, you are a source of much joy to me. Lmao at Allie too!! oh you lot kill me.
> 
> My favourite is chips and mayonnaise. I am all continental like.
> 
> Cor thats dramatical Hearty, does he actually have a bomb? poor 16 year old lass though.
> 
> Sassy, you dont know what you and your delicate stomach are missing. Hmm, was it Mel that said cheese curds, chips and gravy, thinking about it? the word 'curds' made me feel a bit queasy, so i do see your point.
> 
> Notice how we start talking about food and dont stop for about 20 pages.

OMG I love Mayonnaise I could eat jars of the stuff! Yum now I want that! LOL yeh it was Mel and Yogi I think (the weirdo's) talking about that curd or crud crap!

I love our food convo's! Hubby's eating my Ben and Jerrys Fairly Nuts as I feel sick, surely that's ground for divorse right??:shrug:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Daniele and bleu - i haven't really said hello to you both, sorry for being so rude

Hope the bfn turns bfp


----------



## dawny690

*I want some  or   but cant get any got no money til tomorrow xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

> I love our food convo's! Hubby's eating my Ben and Jerrys Fairly Nuts as I feel sick, surely that's ground for divorse right??

um yep thats not on!! hmmm ben & jerrys that sounds good too


----------



## Allie84

Oh yeah, I totally laughed at reading about poor Steve and the cervix. :haha: Note to men: once you open the TTC and pregnancy can of worms, there's no telling what you'll find out.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Naughty baby don't let me eat anything anymore so you lot enjoy all your munching as one day soon the belly will be you aswell.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> I havent even finished reading but couldnt stop myself telling cazza this
> 
> Go. To. Wheelans. Chippy. In. Lytham.
> 
> Its worth a trip from manchester. Seriously.
> 
> also, have none of you had *chips, cheese AND gravy*?? gaahhhhhhh (homer stylee)

First... It took me ages to remember that "chips" are what we call "fries"... and I was picturing you putting all of this junk on what you call "crisps"... because we call them "chips." 

Now that's straight... What you're talking about it poutine, Nato. Its a Canadian food. I've never had it, but I've been told many times that I must try it! So, you're not nuts for thinkings its good... It has a name! :)

https://www.findinportland.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/poutine01.jpg


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I don't do chips and gravy, but probably because I'm not northern like you nato :haha:

I DID however have chips for my dinner tonight with lots of vinegar followed by three large pickled onions. Nom nom.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Megg, poutine looks disgusting! I think it's the cheese curds. And neither Yogi or Mel are around to defend, lol.

This talk of where we're from and what we eat made me think of something funny. When I read all of your posts I hear it in an American accent and it's funny to think you all sound different-northern, southern, east west, etc. I guess the only people I can really 'hear' in my head correctly are Hearty, Jaymes and Megg!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I sound like a normal English person, with a hint of either West Country oooh aaargh farmer or a bit London innit depending on whether I am in my new home or where I grew up!


----------



## Megg33k

I can't hear them properly in my head either, Allie! I hate that the most! I have a few girls who I've spoken to from BnB, and they're the only ones I hear properly, I suspect. One even made a video of her speaking, and I still don't think I can hear her properly in her posts. Its just too hard! LOL I do have my own idea of what everyone sounds like though! I'm just certain I'm very wrong!


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: LOL at your last post Allie!!! I try to read people's posts in their accents but then my brain automatically switches back to an American accent. Sometimes I fantasize about hearing everyone's voices! That is so funny you mentioned that.

About the guy on the bridge, they finally caught him. It was awful though. They were showing him on TV. He was on his cell phone near his car. Apparently he was talking to the police. At certain times he was putting his legs over the rail like he was going to jump. I couldn't believe they were going to show a man jump to his death on live TV. I turned my head. But he didn't jump. He ranted and raved while the police had rifles pointed at him for a few hours. He was mad because his wife cheated on him apparently. They finally apprehended him. He threw his gun off the bridge. There was no bomb in his car. I don't know what happened to his daughter. Poor girl. 

Allie, I really don't think I have PCOS either. Everything has been tested and come back normal. I've actually asked other docs to look for PCOS and they've never seen anything on my ovaries. The last FS I saw did a follicle count. Surely she would have noticed. So, I doubt I have it. Thanks for thinking of me. 

I don't know about all of this chips and gravy business. It doesn't sound good to me at all I'm sorry to say. I like my chips with a little salt and thats it. Vinegar isn't bad either.


----------



## NatoPMT

Its grated cheddar i have on my chips and gravy, i honestly didnt know it had a name until the canadians claimed it. 

look at cesca, giggling behind her hand like a 6 year old

i sounds like a man if that helps Allie, i have a deep voice. and i swear a lot.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I bet you can "hear" my correctly too, Allie :)
Wow, all that talk about food made me hungry! 
Well it turns out I didn't get the job, mainly because they wanted an entry-level person and they claimed they were unable to match my salary. Oh well, like I said before, I have a good job here. Everything is all confusing now though because we have to decide if we want to live apart for awhile. And of course we don't want to plan anything around this baby because we know how easily things can go wrong. 
Then I worry if we do live apart and something ends up happening to this one, we won't even be around each other enough to actually try again. Ugh, my brain and heart hurts right now :(

Yay for cheesecake though, Allie!
And wow, what a crazy Bay Bridge incident. Did he really have a bomb? I need to go read about this!

Hi to everyone!


----------



## heart tree

Cesca, I wouldn't know the difference between West Country and London accents. Are you able to differentiate between a US Southern accent and an accent from New York or Boston? 

Allie and Megg you'll appreciate this. I was raised in Massachusetts, but luckily never picked up the Boston accent. My family has it but not me. I pronounce my "R's" quite nicely. None of that "pahk the cah" business (park the car).


----------



## pregoinnorge

wow, just read your post Amanda. Crazy!


----------



## NatoPMT

i can tell the difference between southern american, new yoik and california. I like samuel l jackson's accent best. I wouldnt know boston though. 

british accents have a massive variety in them, theres a difference between even east and west lancashire, and go 30 miles south and you have the scouse accent, 30 miles east and you have the manc accent, and 30 miles west and you have the irish accent - all very distinct with their own dialect


----------



## heart tree

No bomb Amy. You can read about it here

Wow, you have a lot to think about. So many decisions. I hope you are taking this all in stride. I believe it will all work out.

Nato, you have a deep voice? I would have never thought that. You look so petite in your pictures, I thought you would have a high voice. Not shrill, just a lovely lilt. 

I swear a lot too.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im from lancashire, and we all talk in deep voices there, its part of the accent, like most people from liverpool have high pitched voices


----------



## heart tree

I've definitely heard different British accents and can tell the difference between English, Scottish and Irish. But I wouldn't know what parts people are from. Where would a cockney accent come from?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I swear alot too and talk very Essex unfortunately!!x


----------



## NatoPMT

and i am quite strong, i can get husband in a leg lock which he cant escape from, and he's 6'2" - defo not petite or delicate. 

and ive put 10 pounds on since the miscarriage, dunno what's going on there


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Where would a cockney accent come from?

Landan, innit


----------



## NatoPMT

Londoners say 'fanny' instead of 'funny'

which i think is funny, or fanny


----------



## heart tree

I've put on 10 pounds since my first mc too. I've lost a few and then gained them back after each mc. I know what you mean. Sigh.

Sassy, you are going to have to cover your LO's ears with all your swearing!


----------



## sugarlove

I've been told I have a sing songy voice and been mistaken for Welsh before. Don't know why, as I don't think geordie's remotely similar!
If you want to hear what I sound like, listen to Cheryl Cole. She was born about 10 miles up the road from me. Why aye man! :haha:

I need chips now! Have drunk 2 large glasses of wine and have a craving for junk food!

I'm off to Landan tomorrow for 2 nights. Going to Masterchef live at the Olympia and then a show on Saturday. Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm trying to stop!! Defo no swearing in front of the bambino!

I'm butch, I grew up with 2 brothers beating me up so I learnt to handle myself well!x


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like fun Sugar! Am going to google Cheryl Cole now.


----------



## Megg33k

Crazy story, Hearty! So glad you don't sound Boston, btw. That would have likely upset the delicate balance in my head! :haha:

You guys talking about cheesecake... There's an Irish place here that has Bailey's cheesecake, and now I'm craving it like no one's business! Dammit! I intended to cook tonight! Hmmph! Not sure now!

I sound like a typical American. You've all likely heard me speak in my "trigger shot" video, though. Although, I've kicked around the idea of making a straight up talking video of myself... one that isn't in a stressful "huge needle going into my arm" situation. Maybe I will! :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I can definitely tell the difference between American accents, particularly New York, California, Boston, Southern States (soooooookie) and so forth. Probably from watching too many movies and generally just wanting to be American most of my life!

Where I live they all sound like this (50 seconds in) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2owHROX5Ebw

But where I come from and where my parents/sister live sound a bit like London but not quite as strong.

ACTUALLY I am in this short film! Just click striaght to 6 minutes and 15 seconds (ish) in and there my voice is! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJLiF5516pI


----------



## LucyJ

Oh hearty that sounds scary hope the daughter is alright.

Allie steves quite good with a lot of the TTC stuff but I think the thought of poking around the cervix was all a bit to much for him.

Amy your bound to be confused theres a lot for you to think about you will get there, what does your hubby think?


----------



## Allie84

Wow, Amy, you do have a lot of desicions to make. :hugs: Try not to worry about something happening to the baby and think positive. Like your gluten post yesterday, maybe you're just trying to find things to worry about with the baby? And oh yeah , I always think of you as Norweigian in my head. :dohh: :hugs:

I'm glad you don't have the Boston accent, Hearty. I don't like it very much...I have a very neutral, generic Americn accent. My extended family and co-workers up here all sound like they're Canadian, though. But different.Oh yah, you betcha. If you've seen _Fargo_ the movie you know what I mean. It's pretty funny.

I don't like London accents very much....Scottish are my favorite, of course. :) But I was really fascinated by how my hubby has a different accent than my BFF's hubby from the other side of town. They have class distinctions in their accents in Edinburgh. It's very interesting.

Ooh, Sugar, I love Newcastle accents. And Liverpool, and all northern accents generally. I think it's because I studied at Lancaster Uni and have a fondness for the region. Have fun in London!

I think Megg has brought up the only solution to this...we must all post videos of us talking!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

The strong boston accent does my head in, I watched Shutter Island the other night and it got rather annoying!


----------



## LucyJ

My mum's from liverpool she doesnt have a strong accent anymore unless she's talking to her sister.

I don't have an accent.


----------



## dawny690

Sassy_TTC said:


> I swear alot too and talk very Essex unfortunately!!x

*LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE people take the piss out of how I say bath cos im from essex and I swear loads  xxxx*


----------



## Allie84

OMG, Cesca, that was so great to watch! I started at 6 minutes though so I was really confused. You're so cute!!! And I LOVE your accent!

Mmm, Baileys cheesecake!


----------



## NatoPMT

soooooooki


----------



## heart tree

Cesca, too cute! I only got to the part where you are, but I'm going to finish watching now. What a funny, yet also disturbing, short film!


----------



## NatoPMT

dawny690 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> I swear alot too and talk very Essex unfortunately!!x
> 
> *LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE people take the piss out of how I say bath cos im from essex and I swear loads  xxxx*Click to expand...

husbands londoner friends make me say 'plaster cast' as apparently its funny. 



ps its bath. Not barth.


----------



## Allie84

Nato, I really want to hear your voice/accent now. Deep? Interesting!

Okay, I just listend to an Essex accent and I love it, too. I think I just love all accents. 

Lucy, you must have an accent! Where are you from?


----------



## dawny690

NatoPMT said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> I swear alot too and talk very Essex unfortunately!!x
> 
> *LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE people take the piss out of how I say bath cos im from essex and I swear loads  xxxx*Click to expand...
> 
> husbands londoner friends make me say 'plaster cast' as apparently its funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ps its bath. Not barth.Click to expand...

* I get that at work all the time  xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

haha cesca!! thats ace...and you do a good swear word too

i have voice inadequacy now.


----------



## heart tree

Hmmm, I haven't seen Shutter Island, but I can tell you this much, the Boston accent is one of the hardest to imitate. Tim is a master of accents and he can't get it. Most movies I've seen with actors who aren't from Boston can't get it either. Martin Sheen did a horrible job in the Departed, and I think he's a great actor. 

I got annoyed with the accents in the movie Fargo. It was a little too much for me. Allie, does it annoy you or are you used to it?

Lucy, you do too have an accent! We all do! Even if you don't think you do. I don't think I do, but if you heard me talk you would think I did. Mine is very California I think. But then again, I really don't know what a California accent is. You Brits all seem to know what it is though!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh, soz dawny. forgive me. (but you essex lasses have to be told)

titter.


----------



## heart tree

We all must do some videos. I loved hearing Megg's voice. I hate being on camera, unlike Cesca, but I'll do it for you all! 

We need to hear a Greek accent too.


----------



## LucyJ

I really dont have a strong accent I'm from West Sussex some people say I sound posh (which I dont think I do) steve describes me as well spoken!!

Sassy I know what you mean I have three brothers and no sisters.


----------



## NatoPMT

i couldnt do this accent..... i can do new yoik though. waddaya gonna do

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbK4cL3QSc0


----------



## NatoPMT

oo yes, lets hear vicky. where is vicky 

oi vick. where are ya


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> I got annoyed with the accents in the movie Fargo. It was a little too much for me. Allie, does it annoy you or are you used to it?

It does annoy me! Actually I should be fair, the accents in the movie are pretty poor compared to real life, as you said with Boston. But they are still very noticiable. Sometimes I hear myself saying things like I'm from here and then I try to stop myself so I can keep my neutral 'Colorado accent.'


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahh thanks girls. Yeah hearty watch it, it is a bit disturbing. Our best man made (and starred) in the film, along with most of my other friends. I know everyone in the movie apart from the lead girl who was a hired in actress. My husband also does a little cameo ;)

When we went to California I perfected the accent - it was ace. I found the nearer we got to LA the whinier and more annoying it became, like lots of girls just being really loud and whiney! However I found San Francisco was a lot softer than the more southern areas. When we were in Italy this summer there was this really loud american couple on the train talking to these other americans and I said to my husband "she's californian, definitely more LA than anywhere else" and turns out she was from LA! haha!


----------



## Allie84

That's too funny, Cesca! My friends and I used to always say 'like' after every other word, and we didn't even mean to. I think it's just how teenage girls talk!


----------



## cazza22

Hahaha u girls haven't stopped all night! 
I have THE strongest manc accent ever lol!! If any of you know who the band Oasis is in America that's how we speak here :rofl: I know anyone in the UK will know Oasis coz there like one of the biggest bands to ever cone outta Britain & very proudly manchester :thumbup:. Wherever we go everyone knows where were from it's embarresing sometimes my Lee has probably one of the strongest manc accents u'll ever hear haha bless him. I love the scouser accent "sound" & the cockney accent "lavvvleyyy" = lovely hehe.

The Thai food was discusting & has just been deposited in the bottom of ones toilet!! Now that's not Lavvvleyyyy at all & now I'm fricken starvin marvin listening to u lot talking about food nom nom!!! And sassy Barncake made me piss ur so cute chick xxxx

I love all American accents there so friendly just like us northerners :winkwink:

xxxx lov ya's all xxxx Caz


----------



## Sparkly

I love accents. Mine is quite strong, northern...slow and a bit deep, a cross between Peter Kay and Johnny Vegas :haha: (but I sound like a woman of course!!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwWcWbE1v5U&feature=fvw
Johnny Vegas from my home town........

I like guessing where people are from, just from listening to them lol!


----------



## Allie84

Aww, it won't let me play that video, Sparkly!


----------



## vickyd

Im here but barely alive....
Right my accent is a ******* mix of Canadian, Greek and English but right now i sound like nanny fine due to severe nasal blockage! Seriously though, on a recent buisness trip to israel the receptionist at the hotel described my accent as that of an Israeli who moved to New York and has been living there for aprox. 10 years..

Im proud to say that i can differenciate between most UK accent since i lived there for 10 years and travelled around the country quite a bit. Also since UKC is quite an international UNI i met people from all over the english speaking world. Lived in Canada 13 years so yeah i got that one down and thanks to hollywood can recognise most american accents. I love the Boston accent especially the Southy lol! 
Fargo oh my god, i was like if i lived in that town id be a serial killer!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, I can't play the video either Sparks!

Nato, that Boston accent one is perfect!!! As much as I hate it, I love it too. It reminds me of home. I'm just glad I don't sound like that. By now, you all probably know my last name is Hartrey (get it? Heart tree?) My grandmother used to tell me it was pronounced Ha-tree. I never believed her. There is another "r" in the name. 

Cesca, LA girls are kind of whiney. I agree! Which one is your hubby in the film???

Cazza, Oasis made it big in the US too. I'm going to listen to their accents again an think of you. Sorry about the Thai.


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: Vicky, the pregnant serial killer with the Greek, Canadian, English, Israeli, New York accent. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty how clever is your screen name. I like it!


----------



## sugarlove

Sparkly, you're almost arousing me with the description of your accent :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I loved that video, Cesca! And, for those of you saying Sookie has a "southern American" accent... Bite your effin' tongues! They have Louisiana accents... NOT southern. Kentucky and Georgia have a pure southern accent. Louisiana and Mississippi have their own [email protected] form of southern... There's also French Creole... This guy... Skip the first 45 seconds of accordion playing though! LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRXcpBIteEM

This is spectacular for accents:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UgpfSp2t6k

Also good for a normal Louisiana "Cajun" accent:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvUL0i4XtqU

And, this is as southern as it gets... Gone with the Wind:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oorFyVS23ns


----------



## heart tree

Those are great Megg! I especially love Amy Walker. And that first guy! Was that English?

Cesca I watched the whole video. It is great! It must be recent. Patrick Swayze only died a year ago.


----------



## Allie84

Amy Walker with the 21 accents was pretty amazing! Thanks for sharing Megg.

I had no idea there were so many intracacies to the southern American accent! I would have assumed Sookie's accent was typical of the south...but as I live nearly as north as you can get in the US I suppose I'm not exposed to those accents. 

I hope you feel better soon, Vicky. LOL at being a Fargo serial killer. I would love to hear your interesting sounding accent. We should all do videos! 

AFM, I'm feeling so weird! All kinds of crampy twinges. I've been this way ever since my spotting yesterday, so I keep thinking the :witch: is on her way early or I'm pregnant. Because I do feel so different than normal. Something is definitely different, probably the soy. I checked my cervix, and it's still high, but I don't know what that means, I just know it feels different than usual. I really wasn't going to let myself get excited this 2ww after the doctor told me how difficult it would be, but I went out and bought a FRER three pack, so I'll be testing tomorrow (9dpo).


----------



## heart tree

Allie I can't believe you are going to test tomorrow. OMG! Remember babe that it is only going to be 9 dpo. If it isn't positive tomorrow try not to let it get you down too much. There's still time. I really hope this is your turn.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks hearty! :hugs: I have an internal battle going on between my brain and body, because on one hand I realize that my body isn't working properly and I did take soy which could mess me up, but on the other hand my body is sending me all kinds of new feelings. I won't be too dissapointed with a 9dpo negative, I'm prepared for it as I realize it super early but I can't help myself testing ha! 

How are you feeling? Do you start the Letrozole soon?


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck with your test tomorrow, Allie! Remember that its really sort of too early and a BFN won't mean anything. 

Nope... Sookie isn't the "normal" southern accent. Louisiana and Mississippi are a special breed of fucked up! LOL



heart tree said:


> Those are great Megg! I especially love Amy Walker. And that first guy! Was that English?
> 
> Cesca I watched the whole video. It is great! It must be recent. Patrick Swayze only died a year ago.

It was sort of English... It was Creole French. Its almost impossible to understand.


----------



## sugarlove

Good luck testing Allie
X


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahh sorry Megg for my southern confusion! I think of southern as louisiana and that area (think Mississipi burning) but never really think of other areas. My husband works for a big American bank (their UK branch) and his team was originally from Texas but relocated here and he worked with a Texan for ages and can do the accent.

Hearty - my husband is the shorter one of the guys trying to mug her at the end of the film! Yeah it was filmed very recently, in June/July this year I think. I know I wasn't pregnant at the time so it must have been either of those months.


----------



## Megg33k

All I do is cry anymore! I hate BCP! :hissy:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Awww Megg just think of the amazing oucome, little bubba next year.xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm trying, Sass... Thank you. I just can't see past my own fears. I could do all of this and get nothing at the end except a broken heart at Christmas... again. Its not a good night. Sitting awake at 4am with tears running down my face is a bad sign.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> I'm trying, Sass... Thank you. I just can't see past my own fears. I could do all of this and get nothing at the end except a broken heart at Christmas... again. Its not a good night. Sitting awake at 4am with tears running down my face is a bad sign.

Oh hunny don't tell me that, I wanna jump on a plane and come cheer you up. :cry:
I can only imagine how scared you feel, try look on the positive side imagine Christmas will be the most amazing one ever because you would have gone through IVF and got your BFP.xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying, Sass... Thank you. I just can't see past my own fears. I could do all of this and get nothing at the end except a broken heart at Christmas... again. Its not a good night. Sitting awake at 4am with tears running down my face is a bad sign.
> 
> Oh hunny don't tell me that, I wanna jump on a plane and come cheer you up. :cry:
> I can only imagine how scared you feel, try look on the positive side imagine Christmas will be the most amazing one ever because you would have gone through IVF and got your BFP.xxxxxxClick to expand...

I sort of wish you could jump on a plane and come cheer me up, honestly. I'm trying to imagine that... and as soon as I do I just get another wave of "Oh great, way to set yourself up for disaster when its BFN!" Its silly, I know. It would be better to expect a BFP to get through the next few weeks and then deal with the failure if it comes. But, I'm terrified! The last time I was positive was with the IUI, and we all saw what happened there. Life feels like a cruel joke right now. I don't mean to moan... I just don't know where else to go. My husband would just hug me and say "everything is gonna be fine" and that never helps. You're right... I know you're right. I'll head to bed and try to dream of a Christmas BFP. Thank you for being here for me right now, Sass. I feel very alone at this very moment... and you've made it better for me. Love you, honey! xxx


----------



## Razcox

Feeling like i am missing out with all these videos as i have no sound at work!! Was too tired last night to go online so will have to wait until tonight now to watch them all . . . :(

People not from the midlands seem to think i have a bummy accent but clearly they havent heard a true brummy!!! People in the midlands think i have a posh accent . . . Working in a call center i hear all sorts of accents and my fave is either scottish or northern (ala Sean bean - YUMMY!) the glaswegian accent makes me laught though why cant they say there j's?

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## sugarlove

Oh Megg poor you sweetie. Hope you managed to get some sleep in the end. Try and stay positive, I know it's really hard though. I really hope you get your bfp. What date do they actually do the procedure?
X


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, sugar. Since I never made it to sleep, I might as well answer you! lol I won't know until closer to the time when the procedure will be. They have to track my follicles and whatnot to see how fast they mature. But, the estimate is Dec 10-12 for embryo transfer. It could be sooner or later... but those are the most probable dates.

I swear, I'm going to really try to sleep soon. Luckily, I don't have a job. That's a blessing right now.


----------



## vickyd

Megg hun i really feel for you...My cousin is going through her first ivf and the hormones are really giving her a hard time. Shes dealing with it by crocheting baby clothes. apparently the combination of keeping her hands busy, and making things for her forever baby has really helped.
Remember you can always come here and bitch and moan all you want, we are here for you!


----------



## Dazed

Just stopping by to say HI girls!

Sorry the BCP is still giving you problems Megg.
Good luck Allie.
And for my 2 cents, Virginia is a slurry of accents. Some people have a real southern drawl, some a nutral, and since we have military bases we all sorts of people to muddy it all up. I am personally from upstate New York so I am kinda a combo between NY and VA. Funny thing is people from VA pick up the NY accent and people from NY pick up the southern accent. Doen't help that my husband is a southern boy!


----------



## Daniele89

aww meg :hugs: xxxxx

good luck allie 

.....

a little update , still no AF ...11 days late now :D ....and tons of CM ... ( sorry too much info ) lol ...X

hope yous get ur BFP!! :dust: 2 u all :D :D :D ...X


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Megg. It will all be worth it in the end, I have faith in that. I hope you are sleeping soundly right about now.

Good luck Daniele!

AFM, thanks for the all well wishes, but it was clearly BFN. I feel rather silly for wasting a FRER on 9dpo! :dohh: Oh, well. It has brought me back to earth at least. I was having all kinds of strange dreams last night and in one I figured out my 'symptoms' are probably just increased progesterone over other cycles. It would make sense.

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Allie. It definitely could be the progesterone at work. If the soy did what it was supposed to do, it made a stronger egg. That means the progesterone production will also be better. It doesn't mean you don't have a soy bean brewing in there though. 

Megg I wish you could be done with the damn BCP's already. 2 more days right? I know what you mean about going through all of this and still not having the security of knowing it will be a positive outcome. You don't want your husband to tell you it will be alright. You want him to tell you there will be a baby at the end of this. But you don't need empty words, you need them to be fact. I get that totally. I wish someone could tell us with certainty what the future holds. 

Daniele when are you testing? Good luck. 

I start my meds today. I hope it works! My girlfriend who recently had her first mc and is now pregnant again is going in for her 6 week 3 day scan. She is so scared. I offered to go with her. She said if her husband was out of town she was going to ask me. But he will be in town. I felt honored. Please keep your fingers crossed for her. She's 38 and has no children yet. 

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Allie84

FX for your friend, Hearty. I hope her scan brings good news; please keep us updated. Hurray for starting your meds! Today is the first day of a new journey for you. Can you imagine how nice it will feel to ovulate earlier? I know I can appreciate that!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks babe!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg I hope you manage to get some sleep sorry the BCP is making you feel so horrid. Try and focus on the positives I really hope it works for you and you get your christmas BFP. :hugs:

Hearty I'm so exicted for you starting your meds and keeping everything crossed for you. Thinking of your friend we all know how scary scans after after a loss I wish her all the best and pray that everthing is alright with her little one. 

AFM: well I've got a cold :growlmad: not impressed hoping I'll shift it soon and the weather is miserable here so haven't ventured out the house today hopefully it will be better tomorrow as steve and I are going christmas shopping.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Lucy,

Sorry to hear about the cold. In conjunction with the poor weather it makes for a rough environment. I think it sounds like a good day to cozy up with a cup of tea, a blanket, and a good book or a nap! Christmas shopping sounds like a lot of fun. :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL I'm not even ill and I've laid on the sofa ALL DAY in my pj's with a blanket, only venturing out for the loo or for more salt and vineger crisps :rofl:

Hope you feel better soon Lucy, what pressies you getting tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Razcox

Just booked my private scan for 24th Nov :happydance: only £25!

Hope you both feel better soon Megg and Lucy xxx :hug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Razcox said:


> Just booked my private scan for 24th Nov :happydance: only £25!
> 
> Hope you both feel better soon Megg and Lucy xxx :hug:

OMG £25? Where is it??xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you all for the kind words. I did sleep... though not as much as I should have. I'll probably nap in a bit. I'm awake for now though.



heart tree said:


> Sorry Allie. It definitely could be the progesterone at work. If the soy did what it was supposed to do, it made a stronger egg. That means the progesterone production will also be better. It doesn't mean you don't have a soy bean brewing in there though.
> 
> Megg I wish you could be done with the damn BCP's already. 2 more days right? I know what you mean about going through all of this and still not having the security of knowing it will be a positive outcome. You don't want your husband to tell you it will be alright. You want him to tell you there will be a baby at the end of this. But you don't need empty words, you need them to be fact. I get that totally. I wish someone could tell us with certainty what the future holds.
> 
> Daniele when are you testing? Good luck.
> 
> I start my meds today. I hope it works! My girlfriend who recently had her first mc and is now pregnant again is going in for her 6 week 3 day scan. She is so scared. I offered to go with her. She said if her husband was out of town she was going to ask me. But he will be in town. I felt honored. Please keep your fingers crossed for her. She's 38 and has no children yet.
> 
> Have a great Friday!

You have it down perfectly. That's exactly it! I hate the empty words... Every time he says, "Everything will be okay. It'll work... I just know it." I want to SCREAM at him, "YOU DON'T FUCKING KNOW ANYTHING!" whilst actually doing this: :hissy: I want a guarantee. I know life comes with no guarantees, but THIS should be the exception. Just a simple yes or no answer. Not necessarily details of when and how even... just YES or NO! 

Oh, and no... not 2 days. I start my Lupron in 2 days, but I still have 7 doses of the BCP's! :cry: I literally almost cried typing that because it makes me THAT miserable.

I do have everything crossed for your friend though. I totally understand her fear! Sending her positive thoughts for a good outcome!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks allie I am curled up on the sofa under a blanket watching rubbish on the tv. I've got a book to start reading but have temporarily missed laid it that'll teach me to tidy up :haha: I meant to say before but totally forgot sorry about the BFN but it is a little early still so dont give up hope keeping everything crossed for you.

Sassy your pregnant you so deserve to be curled up on the sofa steve's picking me up some crisps on his way home from work :happydance: We're trying to get all the kids done we have 5 nephews and 2 nieces to shop for and they range from 17 to a couple months old have done two of them so (got my littest nephew bugs in a jug and my 2 year old nephew a massive thing of play doh 15 tubs and tools) have 5 left (getting our nieces princess dolls we think their the same age which is handy). I like to get steves family and my dad sorted early as they are a nightmare to shop for always leave my mum till last as love shopping for her. I'm also helping my mum with her christmas shopping as she's limited with what she can do because of her knee although her physio and her surgeon are really pleased with her I'm doing the stoking fillers for the boys (well steve, ollie and my dad) we have to be home on christmas eve to get a stocking :happydance: (my two older brothers wont be home this year for chirstmas) I'm such a big kid I love christmas. I'm going home a week before christmas to help my mum decorate the house and get the house ready and do some cooking for her my dads a bit bah humbug bless him but its not christmas if he doesnt get in a strop. I'm also helping him with presents for my mum as last year he did it on his own and it was a disaster!!


----------



## LucyJ

Raz's thats great news and £25 thats amazing, so exicted for you. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Wow Raz! That's a great price! Jeez!


----------



## Allie84

LOL Lucy! Well, rubbish TV sounds just as fun. :) I also looove Christmas shopping, but haven't even started thinking about it yet. You're very organized! And thanks, I was feeling dissapointed but now I'm feeling all crampy again so I feel hopeful. Unless if AF 4 days early, in which case I will go beyond dissapointed into pissed off! 

Good morning, Megg. Hopefully the next 7 days of BCP will go by quickly. Do you have something fun to look forward to in the next week that you can focus on? Or try to focus on?

Raz, that's such a good price! :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

I do all my chrismas shopping on Christmas Eve! 

megg hope youre feeling better hun, have you been getting any sleep?

Hearty WoohOO for starting the meds, ill be laoading you up with PMA on a daily basis girl!!!

I still feel like utter crap, along with the flu pains my whole body aches from all the sneezing. I have been eating everything in sight out of boredom so i feel like a total cow as well. If i dont get better soon im afraid what might happen to my ass...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Thanks allie I am curled up on the sofa under a blanket watching rubbish on the tv. I've got a book to start reading but have temporarily missed laid it that'll teach me to tidy up :haha: I meant to say before but totally forgot sorry about the BFN but it is a little early still so dont give up hope keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Sassy your pregnant you so deserve to be curled up on the sofa steve's picking me up some crisps on his way home from work :happydance: We're trying to get all the kids done we have 5 nephews and 2 nieces to shop for and they range from 17 to a couple months old have done two of them so (got my littest nephew bugs in a jug and my 2 year old nephew a massive thing of play doh 15 tubs and tools) have 5 left (getting our nieces princess dolls we think their the same age which is handy). I like to get steves family and my dad sorted early as they are a nightmare to shop for always leave my mum till last as love shopping for her. I'm also helping my mum with her christmas shopping as she's limited with what she can do because of her knee although her physio and her surgeon are really pleased with her I'm doing the stoking fillers for the boys (well steve, ollie and my dad) we have to be home on christmas eve to get a stocking :happydance: (my two older brothers wont be home this year for chirstmas) I'm such a big kid I love christmas. I'm going home a week before christmas to help my mum decorate the house and get the house ready and do some cooking for her my dads a bit bah humbug bless him but its not christmas if he doesnt get in a strop. I'm also helping him with presents for my mum as last year he did it on his own and it was a disaster!!

Me too, I'm so excited! Me and Danny have stockings too, it's one of my fave parts! Sounds like you have lots to buy for!! I have 3 nephews and never know what to buy them, boys stuff is boring! :haha:
Only 6 weeks today and it will be Xmas Eve.xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

I'm not to bad at shopping for thr boys but the older they get the harder it gets our oldest nephew who is 17 is a nightmare you would think at 17 he be able to give you some ideas but nope he just says "I dunno" so helpful. How old are your nephews? 

I love stockings there always fun to shop for one year I bought steve 10 plectrums (he plays the guitar) and wrapped them individually :haha: he wasnt impressed took him ages to open them I bought him so many as he losses them.

Oh my god 6 weeks really is that all. 

Vicky if I let steve he would do all his shopping on christmas eve.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> I'm not to bad at shopping for thr boys but the older they get the harder it gets our oldest nephew who is 17 is a nightmare you would think at 17 he be able to give you some ideas but nope he just says "I dunno" so helpful. How old are your nephews?
> 
> I love stockings there always fun to shop for one year I bought steve 10 plectrums (he plays the guitar) and wrapped them individually :haha: he wasnt impressed took him ages to open them I bought him so many as he losses them.
> 
> Oh my god 6 weeks really is that all.
> 
> Vicky if I let steve he would do all his shopping on christmas eve.

LOL sounds like something I would do! :haha:
My nephews are 10, 8 and 3, all by my elder bro who is only 29 :wacko:
Luckily the elder 2 told me what they want so that's easy but I have no idea what to get for the 3yr old! I actually hate shopping for everyone else except Danny!


----------



## Allie84

Christmas Eve, Vicky? LOL, I'm not that bad. I usually start the day after Thanksgiving (which is in two weeks). We also have stockings for eachother and I love that part. I have one nephew and 2 neices and they're all in Edinburgh, :cry: so if we don't make it there for Christmas this year I guess I'll have to buy something light to send them. 

Urgh, I'm a right moody cow today, which convinces me even more the :witch: is approaching. I totally lost my temper earlier and was yelling, and I _never_ yell. I'm normally quite passive and have a really good temper from working with children for so long. So I dunno what's wrong with me...I'm mad at myself now though, because Alex and I have been getting along so well all week until today when I snapped at him. I even kicked the couch. Very stroppy lol.


----------



## Allie84

LOL @ Steve's plectrums. Are those like picks? I have no idea.

Sassy, wow your brother is way ahead of all of us lol.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL at your strop Allie, hope your mood passes soon.x

When are you visiting Scotland next??

Yeh I know, he got a girl preggo at 18 from a one night stand in his first year in the Army!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Christmas is boring now. My OH likes practical gifts, so this year he has asked for a pair of nice jeans which will probably be over £100 so basically my whole budget. My sister wrote an xmas list and I told my mum what i'd buy off it and my mum went "no, can you buy her X instead?" so there's no creativity there!! Dad always wants his usual DVDs and stuff. 

I find our nephews/nieces hard to buy for. My OH tends to just buy them vouchers now, and they just rip open the card, grab the money/voucher and then just grunt at us. So it's not even WORTH putting any effort in.

I'm just really meh about this Christmas. Maybe the prospect of no alcohol is sinking in :lol:


----------



## vickyd

Christmas with my inlaws and no alcohol.....shit that just sunk in....thanks for that cesca


----------



## Sassy_TTC

vickyd said:


> Christmas with my inlaws and no alcohol.....shit that just sunk in....thanks for that cesca

:rofl: Exactly the same for me!!! :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Damn, Vicky and Lucy are ill. My poor girls. I hope those jerky germs get the hell out of your systems soon.

Megg, damn to 7 more days of the stupid BCPs. If you hate them, I hate them. (Actually I was on them for 17 years and loved them, but now I hate them for your sake!!!)

Allie, damn the moods. I know that feeling all too well. I've been a hormonal mess the last week. Does murdering your husband during the tww count as murder? Can it be considered self-defense? (I'm addicted to Dexter right now and have murder on the brain).

Sorry if I don't contribute to the Christmas conversation. I really don't celebrate it much and with it being the 2 year anniversary of my first mc on Christmas Eve, I really don't like the day much at all. Tim and I like to stay in all day and watch Lord of The Rings and order Thai. That's about it. If I ever have a baby, I will be excited to celebrate it.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I totally understand hearty, I actually think some of me not enjoying christmas is our second due date is Dec 12th, so I should have had a baby with us this year....but we don't. Obviously I feel so blessed to be expecting so Christmas so could be a lot worse, but I think I will be quite sad on Christmas day especially with my two close friends both due around the same time as me with their little newborns :(


----------



## prgirl_cesca

P.S. Spending the day in bed with LOTR and ordering food in seems like utter HEAVEN! Damn my husband and his 'have to see the family' ways.....


----------



## vickyd

I stopped watching Dexter i think after the second season. I was sure they were gonna catch him, im guessing hes still the bayside murderer??? 

Hearty im not too crazy about xmas either, but i have to go to Alex's family annual christmas which i only get through by drinking myself into oblivion. I might not be feeling well on Xmas this year lol!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hopefully I won't be able to drink on Christmas either! We'll see.

I'm on season 3 of Dexter and man has it gotten good. I don't want to give anything away, but suffice it to say, he is still in his murdering ways.

I love Michael C. Hall. I especially loved him as David in Six Feet Under. That show rocked my world. 

Vicky, happy 23 weeks!


----------



## Allie84

:haha: I'm glad I'm not the only one who dreads Christmas with the in-laws. Well, I suppose I kind of enjoy it but everyone is so drunk! :wacko: And they're too formal for my liking. I absolutely love all of the British Christmas traditions though.




Sassy_TTC said:


> LOL at your strop Allie, hope your mood passes soon.x
> 
> When are you visiting Scotland next??
> 
> Yeh I know, he got a girl preggo at 18 from a one night stand in his first year in the Army!!!

Well, we are hoping over the Christmas holidays but tickets are like $1300 each right now. We usually go every December. Actually we were meant to go in October but I decided not to book it because I thought I'd be pregnant. Oh, well. Maybe I actually will be pregnant at Christmas.

Hearty and Cesca, I totally understand. My due date is right at New Years so I know it's going to be in the back of my mind...


----------



## vickyd

Hearty babes im really hoping you cant drink over the holidays too!!!! 
Ok ill be downloading Dexter again, and six feet under hmmm never heard of that one...will google and see if its worth downloading.

Allie you dont know what formal is until youve been at alex's big family Christmas....Its so stuffy you need a respirator to breathe hahaha!!! The food is so pretentious but very new money if that makes any sense....CRAP CRAP CRAP


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> LOL Lucy! Well, rubbish TV sounds just as fun. :) I also looove Christmas shopping, but haven't even started thinking about it yet. You're very organized! And thanks, I was feeling dissapointed but now I'm feeling all crampy again so I feel hopeful. Unless if AF 4 days early, in which case I will go beyond dissapointed into pissed off!
> 
> Good morning, Megg. Hopefully the next 7 days of BCP will go by quickly. Do you have something fun to look forward to in the next week that you can focus on? Or try to focus on?
> 
> Raz, that's such a good price! :thumbup:

I can't really say I do have anything fun next week to look forward to. I look at it this way though... One dose is tonight. That barely counts. Then, the weekend always flies by. So, next thing I know, it'll be Monday morning. I start my shots Sunday morning, and time moved very quickly when I was waking up each morning to stab myself. So, if Monday comes around quickly... Wednesday is my last dose. Then, its over. I guess its only 6 days, not 7. 



vickyd said:


> I do all my chrismas shopping on Christmas Eve!
> 
> megg hope youre feeling better hun, have you been getting any sleep?
> 
> Hearty WoohOO for starting the meds, ill be laoading you up with PMA on a daily basis girl!!!
> 
> I still feel like utter crap, along with the flu pains my whole body aches from all the sneezing. I have been eating everything in sight out of boredom so i feel like a total cow as well. If i dont get better soon im afraid what might happen to my ass...

I've been sleeping... just not when I should. :( I sleep most of the day away at this point.



heart tree said:


> Damn, Vicky and Lucy are ill. My poor girls. I hope those jerky germs get the hell out of your systems soon.
> 
> Megg, damn to 7 more days of the stupid BCPs. If you hate them, I hate them. (Actually I was on them for 17 years and loved them, but now I hate them for your sake!!!)
> 
> Allie, damn the moods. I know that feeling all too well. I've been a hormonal mess the last week. Does murdering your husband during the tww count as murder? Can it be considered self-defense? (I'm addicted to Dexter right now and have murder on the brain).
> 
> Sorry if I don't contribute to the Christmas conversation. I really don't celebrate it much and with it being the 2 year anniversary of my first mc on Christmas Eve, I really don't like the day much at all. Tim and I like to stay in all day and watch Lord of The Rings and order Thai. That's about it. If I ever have a baby, I will be excited to celebrate it.

Thank you for hating them for my sake! LOL I hate them enough for both of us!



heart tree said:


> Hopefully I won't be able to drink on Christmas either! We'll see.
> 
> I'm on season 3 of Dexter and man has it gotten good. I don't want to give anything away, but suffice it to say, he is still in his murdering ways.
> 
> I love Michael C. Hall. I especially loved him as David in Six Feet Under. That show rocked my world.
> 
> Vicky, happy 23 weeks!

Season 3?!?! Like, Miguel? :shock: You're that far behind? Season 4... ugh... uhm... It was weird. And, this season is even weirder. Season 3 was good... I still love it, but I think its gone downhill from there.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry that so many of you are feeling rubbish. :hugs: That sucks!!!

Christmas... Oh jeez! I actually love Christmas despite it being awful last year. I haven't started shopping the way I want to though. No ideas! I'm getting really neurotic to have not started yet! I'm more organized and methodical than this! LOL

So, any weekend plans for anyone?

One quick question... I've been taking my BCP at about 10pm. What would happen if I took the last one Wednesday afternoon so I could be done sooner? Would it do anything bad? Or do I just need to live in misery for one more night?


----------



## heart tree

I say take it in the afternoon Megg! I really don't see it being that big a deal personally.

Yeah, Miguel is quite "interesting." He just fulfilled his fantasy if you know what I mean. Oh, I don't want it to go downhill! 

Vicky, Six Feet Under was amazing. It is based on a family who runs a funeral home. It is the same guy who does True Blood. I like it better than True Blood to be honest. The characters are very complex. Tim and I mourned for a few weeks after we watched the last episode. It was just that good. 

I really don't know what my obsession with death is. Dexter, True Blood, Six Feet Under. I also work with the elderly and there is a lot of death in my line of work. Man, now I feel morbid.


----------



## LucyJ

Yes allie they are picks. Sorry your hormones are abit all over the place hope you feel better.

Hearty I totally understand that it must be a hard time for you I'm glad you have Tim to support you :hugs: This chirstmas will be weird for us we should have a tiny baby this chrsitmas or at least be pregnant I think its why I'm throwing myself into the christmas shopping and getting ready for christmas so I think about over things than what we should have if that makes sense.

Oh and murdering your hubby during the TWW is totally self defensive I've always said to steve that no court in the world would find my guilty if I killed him just before my period I swear he used to wind me up on purpose untill I snap at him. 

Vicky I hope you feel better soon.

Megg I dont think it would make a difference I say take it in the afternoon.


----------



## Sparkly

Hearty - I loved, loved, loved six feet under. I was gutted when it finished, so quirky it was fab. woo hoo to the meds today :happydance: i'm back on my clomid and having a hot flush as I type!!

Megg - I agree with the others, just take it.....get the goddamn things out of the way :hugs: hugs btw bcp's are b#stards for you......but they'll be done soon enough, keep your eyes on the prize chicka x


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I say take it in the afternoon Megg! I really don't see it being that big a deal personally.
> 
> Yeah, Miguel is quite "interesting." He just fulfilled his fantasy if you know what I mean. Oh, I don't want it to go downhill!
> 
> Vicky, Six Feet Under was amazing. It is based on a family who runs a funeral home. It is the same guy who does True Blood. I like it better than True Blood to be honest. The characters are very complex. Tim and I mourned for a few weeks after we watched the last episode. It was just that good.
> 
> I really don't know what my obsession with death is. Dexter, True Blood, Six Feet Under. I also work with the elderly and there is a lot of death in my line of work. Man, now I feel morbid.

It just gets weird! I obviously won't give it away at all... but the dynamic start to change rapidly in the next 2 seasons. This season... Its not a good sort of weird. Its just awkward. But, I do think the last 2 episodes have been a bit better. So, maybe its falling into its groove. I'm trying to cut them some slack, because Michael C Hall was battling cancer during the filming. He's luckily all better now! But, you can tell he isn't himself in Season 5, before he went into remission.

I love death related shows too. One of my favorites was Dead Like Me with Ellen Muth. OMG! I adored it until they ripped it off the air and away from me! :( It was about certain people dying and then being chosen to be grim reapers. So, they would post-it notes with a first initial, last name, time, date, and location and they had to find the person who was going to die and help their soul get safely to the other side, because the people couldn't cross over on their own. It was so weird but really good. Because the main girl was only 18 when she died. I dunno... Look it up if you haven't seen it!

Based on you, Luce, and Gaynor thinking its okay, I'm totally taking it earlier Wed to get it over with! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I still don't really understand what it is about BCP's that effect me so much. :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'm going to look up Dead Like Me. 

Sparkly, I'm glad you loved Six Feet Under too! I loved the psychology of all the characters. So well done!

Megg, I was sad when Michael C. Hall got cancer. But sadder still that he married his sister on the show. He left his wife for her and she kind of annoys me. Oh well, I hope he's happy and cancer free!


----------



## vickyd

Oh god his sister is soooo annoying! One of the reasons i stopped watching it was cause i couldnt stand her...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My sister is a scenes of crime officer so always tells me a lot about death and watches these programmes, I watched the first couple of episodes of Dexter but couldn't really get into it...wish I kept at it really.

I much prefer a ridiculously disturbingly sick book instead. I read one on honeymoon which was so disturbing it really wasn't honeymoon-compatible!!


----------



## Jaymes

Megg, I loved Dead Like Me... Now I have to watch Six Feet Under an Dexter. I am going to go to netflix right now to find out if it is in their watch instantly stash! 
Sorry BCP's suck for you. They did nothing for my mood, but man they made me pack on the lbs! That is the only reason I hated them!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah Vicky, the sister annoys me to no end. But I can overlook her because I love Dexter so much.

Cesca what was the book??? Oooh, your sister must see all sorts of gore. Not sure I could handle it in real life.


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie, the first 2 seasons of Dexter are on Instant Netflix. Not sure about Six Feet Under. If I had to choose one or the other, I would choose Six Feet Under.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

heart tree said:


> Cesca what was the book??? Oooh, your sister must see all sorts of gore. Not sure I could handle it in real life.

She does quite well, there's only been a few cases that have really 'got' her in the 6 or so years she's done it. It's not all traumatic murders or anything exciting, mostly it's sudden deaths that have gone unnoticed (so are a bit messy) or suicides. She got called out on xmas day a few years ago to a hanging and came back smelling all weird. I told her she smelt of death! I couldn't do it!

The book was The Treatment by Mo Hayder. It's part of a series and the first one is Birdman which is meant to be very good and helps you understand the treatment more, but I read the other one first!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Ok, I'm going to look up Dead Like Me.
> 
> Sparkly, I'm glad you loved Six Feet Under too! I loved the psychology of all the characters. So well done!
> 
> Megg, I was sad when Michael C. Hall got cancer. But sadder still that he married his sister on the show. He left his wife for her and she kind of annoys me. Oh well, I hope he's happy and cancer free!

I know! Its SO creepy that he married his sister! :(



Jaymes said:


> Megg, I loved Dead Like Me... Now I have to watch Six Feet Under an Dexter. I am going to go to netflix right now to find out if it is in their watch instantly stash!
> Sorry BCP's suck for you. They did nothing for my mood, but man they made me pack on the lbs! That is the only reason I hated them!

Ya know, I think I actually have gained weight since starting them. And, it didn't help that I was on a steroid too. I'm already fat... FFS, can't they leave me alone and not make me take things that cause weight gain?!

I LOVE that you loved Dead Like Me. No one has ever heard of it when I mention it!


----------



## heart tree

Well girls, my friend said you all must have sent her too many good vibes because they saw 2 strong heartbeats. She is shitting herself right now. She never wanted twins and her husband only wanted one child. She feels awful for even feeling this way. She feels like she should be happy, but she isn't. I feel so bad for her. I told her I would take one! I also told her about VTS after Sassy had mentioned it. She goes in for another scan in 2 weeks. She took Letrozole this cycle. 

Honestly, I'd be psyched with twins and if Letrozole can give them to me, I say bring it on! 

Crazy, this ttc business! Even when we get what we want, it isn't always exactly how we planned it. Please don't think she is a bad person, she's just terrified.


----------



## Allie84

Wow, hearty! That's quite the news she got. I don't think she's a bad person. I would be equally as terrified! What I worry about with twins is a greater chance of complications and also premature babies, so I understand where she's coming from. Not to mention worrying about how I would be able to take care of two, etc. But, I imagine with time I would grow happy with the idea, and I think she will, too. It's just a shock! At least it's a good example of Letrozole working. :)

Well, I cannot say I'm with you guys on the death shows. I go for TV drama but more of the fantasy route- I was really into Lost, Heroes. I also love some fantasy type shows that got prematurely cancelled, like Eli Stone. Actually most of my favorite shows have been cancelled (I was really into The OC, Ugly Betty....basically if I love it, it's a goner). I like the idea of Dexter though and everyone's always telling me to watch it, maybe I will. I think Six Feet Under would disturb me too much.


----------



## heart tree

I think Dexter is much more disturbing than Six Feet Under to be honest. It is so much darker. But that's just me. I also loved Lost and Heroes. Though I stopped watching Heroes for some reason and now I'm not sure I could catch up. And I know you share my love for Lord of the Rings type stuff!!!


----------



## Allie84

I stopped watching Heroes, too. It's cancelled now, yeah? I think I stopped after season 3, it just seemed finished to me.

I guess I don't know much about Dexter, but my reasoning is that Dexter kills bad guys and in Six Feet Under they're dealing with the deaths of regular people? I don't know if that makes sense.


----------



## heart tree

That is true, but the focus in Six Feet Under really isn't about the dead people. It's about the living. It's about the complexities of life and relationships. There are certainly dead people in the show, but they are almost comic relief.

In Dexter, he does kill the bad guys, but it is graphic. I actually turn my head sometimes. 

I didn't know Heroes got canceled. It makes sense to me though. Probably because people like us stopped watching!

I'm about to leave work and go take my first pills. The next question is...to go to the gym or not?


----------



## heart tree

BTW, Allie, what ever happened with your long lost sister? I haven't heard much about that part of your life in a while.


----------



## Allie84

Well, at first my sister (I just love typing that hehe) and I emailed a bunch back and forth to get to know each other, and now are texting and facebooking and just kind of taking it slow. She's been talking with our dad on the phone once a week. She was meant to come out for Thanksgiving but I think she's a little nervous, which is to be expected, so now she's shooting for some time in December. I REALLY can't wait to meet her! But my parents and I are trying to give her the space she needs, even though that's hard for me since I'm so excited about meeting her. She has a really poor relationship with her mom, and actually was raised in foster care. :( This was from about the time she was eight, and they couldn't find my dad! He has a really common name and last name, and as they had moved away from Arizona at this point so had my parents....so that kind of bothers me. It was such a mess at the time, with our dad trying to be in touch and my sister's mom's family yanking her away (I don't know if I mentioned my dad was 30 and her mom was only 20 and still pretty much being controlled by _her_ dad). Also, my dad wouldn't marry her as he was still in love with my mom (and obviously they got back together as I'm here, and they're still together). So yeah, I can't help but think of a lot of 'what ifs' since she was in foster care and then raised by her grandma, instead of us. She had a stable family out there all along and couldn't find them! She is incredibly successful and seems really happy, though, so I try to focus on that. Also, I believe that things turn out for a reason and I believe in a grand design, so I feel like this was meant to play out as it did, or maybe I might not have even been born. So yeah, it's going well, I think. I'm sure it's very strange for her, especially as our dad is very senstive and open with his emotions and always talking to her about that kind of thing, haha! 

Wow, that was kind of long winded of me, sorry. :blush: Alex and I are off to play on the Wii, he keeps calling me over to the couch but I'm typing away. 

Did you end up at the gym? Any plans for this weekend?


----------



## heart tree

No gym. Bad me. No real plans. I'm facilitating a family meeting on Sunday. Not really excited about mediating a feuding family on a Sunday to be honest. Luckily I can take another day off during the week since I'm working on Sunday. 

That is so awesome how open you are to accepting her into your life. I bet a lot of people would be jealous. It is really sad she ended up in foster care but I also believe that it happened for a reason. Things would be totally different if they didn't play out the way they did. I can't wait to hear how the first meeting goes! 

Just took my pills. I keep feeling like I'm supposed to feel something. LOL!


----------



## Allie84

Working on Sunday doesn't sound fun at all, but it is nice to get a weekday off. They're good for errand running! 

Do you feel any different yet? I know what you mean, I kept expecting to feel something with the soy but the only time I've felt any different is now. Actually I think I'm coming down with something. :( I just feel lousy, and have developed chills and nausea. I don't think the chills are a pregnancy symptom, nor nausea this early. I had the flu shot but I suppose it doesn't cover everything...there's something going around on this thread :haha: with everyone getting sick.


----------



## Megg33k

It'll be so cool to meet your sister, Allie! Exciting!

Yes, Heroes was definitely cancelled! LOL It was sort of awful at the end.

And, OMG @ your friend with the twins, Hearty! Jessa got triplets from Femara/Letrozole! I hope she comes around to it! I'm sure its a lot to take in.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow that's fab news about your mate Amanda, I'm sure she will come around soon enough. Good luck with your meds, you must be very excited to get back to TTC.xxx

I have no idea what Dexter is?? I have never watched any of the other programmes either, I don't like morbid stuff at all! I must say I love old people though, I just LOVE them, they are so cute and I would love to work with them, not wiping there bums though!! 

Aww Allie I hope your sister does make it over soon, you shouldn't feel bad about her up bringing it's not your fault, it's sound like she's doing well for herself so that's good. When you testing again?? I can't believe how expensive you airfare is, apparently flight prices are going to go up alot next year, no one will be able to afford to go away soon!xx

My Mum has her new fancy man over this weekend, she has gone to stay in London for fear of being seen with him, I'm so bitter about it I just want her to get back with her ex, oh well!

Anyone got any exciting plans this week??xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

PS I forgot to add, where's Amy?? How are you doing?xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about your mum and the ex, Sassy. Its so hard when people break up.

P.S. I should have "in progress" pics of my nursery up tomorrow. Its taking shape! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Megg that's so exciting, I can't wait to see the pics.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy sorry about your mum that must be so hard, hows your brother doing with it?

Hearty I am so happy to hear your friends scan went well and oh my god to twins I dont think shes a bad person it must be a massive shock I know I would be in shock and the thought of twins can be scary but I have no doubt she'll be alright and soon be exicted about her two bundles of joy. :happydance:

I'm exicted you've started your meds hoping this is your month.

Allie I'm so pleased you have contact with your sister and really hope you get to meet her soon. It all very exicting but must feel a bit scary as well.

:happydance: to meggs in progress pic's cant wait to see how its all coming a long.

AFM: well I'm off out in a bit I had a horrid night I had all my pregnancy symptoms back last night nausea boobs hurting well not hurting but uncomfortable crazy high temp I felt like I was on fire last night exactly how I felt before I found out I was pregnant last time I know I can't be which sucks its like my body is messing with which I think its a bit cruel. Guess it means AF is on its way. Also sneezing like anything. Right off to do some chirstmas shopping and on a happy note my brothers got his little girl this weekend so I get to see my gorgeous niece and a big hug from her always cheers me up.


----------



## happymum045

thanks&#65281;


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone! :hugs:

Well, Sassy, no real plans this weekend for me. We were planning on driving to Minneapolis to do a bit of a city weekend but it's snowing there, so now I'm not too sure. I would love to get away, though. 

I'm sitting in my PJs but I bet you guys in the UK are all out shopping right about now, lucky! :)

Lucy, it does sound so cruel that your body is messing with you like that. I hope you enjoy your day out and seeing your niece and feel better soon. xx

Megg, I can't wait to see some nursery pics! :)

Can any charters have a look at my chart? I tested BFN again today, 10 dpo. Of course my brain starts playing tricks on me and now I'm hoping my chart is wrong and I'm only 9dpo, ha! Because FF has me ovulating before my CBFM peak as I mentioned before, and that just seems weird to me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> Sassy sorry about your mum that must be so hard, hows your brother doing with it?
> 
> Hearty I am so happy to hear your friends scan went well and oh my god to twins I dont think shes a bad person it must be a massive shock I know I would be in shock and the thought of twins can be scary but I have no doubt she'll be alright and soon be exicted about her two bundles of joy. :happydance:
> 
> I'm exicted you've started your meds hoping this is your month.
> 
> Allie I'm so pleased you have contact with your sister and really hope you get to meet her soon. It all very exicting but must feel a bit scary as well.
> 
> :happydance: to meggs in progress pic's cant wait to see how its all coming a long.
> 
> AFM: well I'm off out in a bit I had a horrid night I had all my pregnancy symptoms back last night nausea boobs hurting well not hurting but uncomfortable crazy high temp I felt like I was on fire last night exactly how I felt before I found out I was pregnant last time I know I can't be which sucks its like my body is messing with which I think its a bit cruel. Guess it means AF is on its way. Also sneezing like anything. Right off to do some chirstmas shopping and on a happy note my brothers got his little girl this weekend so I get to see my gorgeous niece and a big hug from her always cheers me up.

He's not dealing with it so well, my parents had a terrible divorce 17 years ago (wow that went quick) and we all got dragged through the courts etc I know this break up is no where near as bad but my bro was so affected by my parents breaking and he said it's brought up so awful emotions that he cannot cope with. I'm sure he will be just fine! 

Sorry you were feeling rubbish last night I hope Xmas shopping has made you feel a little better and of course seeing you niece.xxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy all that business wife your mom sounds stressful. I'm sorry you and your brother have to deal with it. At least she knows about your huh though. 

Megg looking forward to pics!

Lucy sorry about your body. Perhaps you ov'd and you are feeling symptoms of a progesterone rise. 

Allie I looked at your chart. It is impossible to say exactly when you ov'd. It could have been in the middle of the night so maybe you are 9 1/2 dpo. Why do you want to be 9 dpo instead of 10 dpo? A bfn means nothing this early don't forget.


----------



## Megg33k

Luce - That is cruel! :( The shopping and hugs from your niece sound fab though. Enjoy!

Allie - You could totally be 9dpo instead. And your chart looks amazing!

Sassy - That sucks for your brother... and you. Any long relationship ending is a bit like divorce. The emotions are the exact same whether there was a wedding or not.


----------



## vickyd

Hello ladies!
Today i ventured outside for the first time over a week. I had cofee with sis and a close friend, was nice to be outside in the beautiful weather and gossip for a few hours. My flu is gone but the sneezing is still very much here. Im in serious pain in my upper back from the back and forth sneezing movement. Its not funny!!!

Hearty, im sure your friend will warm up to the idea of twins. That was my dream, getting two kids in one pregnancy wow....I seriously doubt i will be able to put myself through this again..

Megg hold on a couple more days and youre back on track for your little bean! Cant wait to see the nursery pics.
The latest glee was awesome by the way, im so glad Puck is back.....SO HOT...Drooool


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I agree! I loved Glee this week!!! :D Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! *drool* Oh man. I missed that pretty, pretty boy!

I'd almost forgotten (until I posted about the nursery in another thread) that most people think its strange to start a nursery before being pregnant. :haha: I really hadn't thought about it in ages. Oops! I just had to explain how I came to the decision. Oh well... Silly me for forgetting things like that. I'm usually good at keeping a hold on how "normal" people think. LOL

Glad to hear you ventured out, Vick! That's great! You still sound fairly miserable... but this is progress! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Fuck! I'm in London on my weekend away and drank half bottle of champers and smoked a fag after giving up for 6 weeks! Arrrrgh! 
Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend x


----------



## vickyd

Sugar dont beat yourself up girl, it happens to the best of us! I still have slip ups - NO COMMENTS PLEASE GIRLS!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't see how someone can be expected to not slip up from time to time. Its nothing to beat yourselves up about. :hugs: Love you girls! 

P.S. I know you said no comments, Vick... But, I'm not expecting you to be upset by mine... I hope.


----------



## vickyd

No babes ofcourse not!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Sugar don't sweat it. You have nothing to feel bad about. We all deserve some fun. 

Vicks I'm glad you got out today. How shitty to be sick for so long. How's the babe doing? Do we ever get to see a bump pic?


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah I dont watch glee but the few times I have caught parts of it I totally drool over Puck. OMG he is HOT!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky glad you've managed to get out sounds like your starting to feel a bit better hope the sneezing eases soon. I second heartys request for a bump pic.

Sugar dont beat yourself up over it everyones allowed those days enjoy and have fun. What you up to in London?

I've had a lovely day been very productive shopping wise and had a lovely time with niece she bought me some flowers (well her daddy paid for them but it was her idea to get me some how sweet is that). I wish I could bottle her giggle as it just makes you feel happy that combined with a big cuddle from her had really cheered me up. Watching x-factor on mine own as hubby has gone out but it is his best friends 40th so they've gone for a few drinks with another friend.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Lucy she sounds so cute, kids make you feel so happy ay! What pressies did you manage to get?

We are watching the X-Factor and clicking over for the fight, are you into boxing??xx


----------



## LucyJ

She is so sweet she's got a bit of an evil chucked but you cant help but smile she also does the best fake laugh of anyone I know. 

We got a necklace for steve's mum's birthday its her 60th in a week or so, got anya (my niece I saw today) a disney princess doll we got her snow white and it comes with little creatures, got a really lovely pair of earrings for my 15 year niece, got my little brother a belt and have got a few ideas for other family members. Wanted to get my sil a teapot that comes with a cup if that makes sense the tea pot sits on top of the cup but they didnt have any left. We're getting our 7 year old nephew a box of lego and my other little niece wants moon sand but we couldnt find any so may have a look tomorrow as we are thinking of having a trip to crips causeway. 

No dont really watch the boxing and if its on sky sports couldnt watch it as we dont have that.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sounds like you got alot done then, we are going to brave some shopping on Friday after our next scan!

Oh I love boxing, can't wait for the fight to start.xxxxx

Hope your having a lovely evening.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I'm having a nice quiet evening I'll probably go to bed after x-factor and put a film on might as well take advantage of having the bed to myself well untill steve gets back.

I think I am in shock after watching wagner perform louis has lost the plot those songs didnt even fit together its quite scary.

Fridays a good day to shop as its normally a bit quieter. Enjoy the fight I'm a rugby girl when it comes to sport. xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls thanks for the words of support. Just come out of the theatre after seeing love never dies, the follow up to phantom of the opera. Having more red wine and bought a 10 pack of fags. Will get back on the healthy regime on monday. Looking forward to x factor when I get home. My mate texted to say Wagner murdered his song! Going to see matinee of the lion king tomorrow. Hope it sounds better than Wagner


----------



## vickyd

Ive been planning on taking a bump pic soon. Ill get it done next week especially for you 
girls.
I just got back from dinner, i know its very late but here we eat dinner very late. Our reservation was for 10.30 lol! Anyway, had a nice steak but was drooling over Alex's tartare steak more...Nice pavlova for desert so all in all a good night.


----------



## heart tree

Glad you had a good night Vicky. I am really looking forward to that picture. I feel like I helped you conceive this child, so I better get the benefit of seeing the bump! :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

I can't wait to see your bump pic, Vicky! Wow, you do eat late. I had French flatmates who were always doing things like marinating rabbit and then cooking it at 10 pm...they always made fun of me eating crap like frozen pizza at 5:30. Oh, to be continental! ;)

Lucy, that sounds like a very successful shopping trip! :thumbup: 

I can't wait to see this atrocious Wagner performance! I can't believe Nato is going to be there TOMORROW! :happydance:

Sugar, it sounds like you're enjoying yourself, have fun! :)

Megg...may I join you being an emotional wreck?!

I am just so freaking emotional it's unbelievable. It's like this soy is giving me the worst PMS ever, if it's not a BFP. I can't seem to enjoy myself this weekend...I keep cancelling all of our plans, and I was crying hysterically on the phone to my mom. Her and my dad are fighting and my dad is actually in a hotel tonight! :( They've been together over 30 years so it's really shocking, but I am not taking it well AT ALL and I blame hormones. I went out and bought some dollar tree HPTs and I think I got an evap. It's so faint it won't show up on camera and I have to tilt it in the light to see it, as well as having no color...but I hate evaps, they are evil to mess with you like that! I also feel ill, and actually have a bit of a fever...my temp is 98.9! That may explain my nice looking chart this cycle, thanks fever. :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie!!! :hugs:

I'm so sorry these hormones are getting to you. I hope it's because you are preggers. I had some pretty bad PMS recently. I seriously was crying at everything. Of course the bachelorette party and wedding didn't help. But it just sucks. 

What is up with your parents? Wow, that sounds pretty serious for him to be staying in a hotel. I wouldn't be taking it well either, regardless of hormones. 

Honey, you need to stop testing for a few days. It is driving you mad.


----------



## Allie84

Thank you. :hugs: Yeah, it really does suck .I don't normally even notice PMS. I also feel light headed and have no appetite, so I'm barely eating which I know won't help. I still think the soy was worth it, though, as it brought ov forward 2 weeks, and will continue to take it. :) I wonder if the Letrozole will have any side effects? Are you noticing anything yet?

My parents won't tell me what they even fought about. Alex is over at the hotel having a beer with my dad in the bar, though, so maybe he will come back with information. We were meant to go see a movie tonight but I have no motivation to do anything, so I'm watching Harry Potter on TV. :)

Oh, and I _will _try not to test anymore. :blush:


----------



## heart tree

Yay for Harry Potter on TV!!! Always a good thing to keep your mind off of things. No, I'm not noticing anything yet. Haven't even taken my second dose. My friend said I won't notice anything until after I'm done taking it.

Ok, _try_ not to test! LOL.

I'm trying to get ready for this family mediation thing I'm doing tomorrow. I'm really not looking forward to it, to be honest.


----------



## dawny690

Still no reading do you think I should email her? Xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Yes hon, you should email her. You've already paid haven't you?


----------



## Allie84

Oh yeah...I hope it goes by quickly for you, Hearty. It sounds like you'll not only be working Sunday but are also working Saturday night!

I think if I just get up and go pee right away in the morning I can resist the urge to POAS, haha. Until the afternoon, at least. ;)

Dawny, I would definitely email her. I hope you get your reading soon.


----------



## heart tree

I know, I am working Saturday night, aren't I? Crappy!

Resist the urge to POAS! I'll give you a medal if you can resist.


----------



## Allie84

Hehe. Thanks for making me smile. :) The first time in a few hours. Actually, that's a lie, I tried that trick where you smile for 90 seconds to trick your body into thinking you're in a good mood.


----------



## Megg33k

Boo for working on a Saturday night, Hearty! :(



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls thanks for the words of support. Just come out of the theatre after seeing love never dies, the follow up to phantom of the opera. Having more red wine and bought a 10 pack of fags. Will get back on the healthy regime on monday. Looking forward to x factor when I get home. My mate texted to say Wagner murdered his song! Going to see matinee of the lion king tomorrow. Hope it sounds better than Wagner

There's a follow-up to Phantom of the Opera? :shock:



Allie84 said:


> I can't wait to see your bump pic, Vicky! Wow, you do eat late. I had French flatmates who were always doing things like marinating rabbit and then cooking it at 10 pm...they always made fun of me eating crap like frozen pizza at 5:30. Oh, to be continental! ;)
> 
> Lucy, that sounds like a very successful shopping trip! :thumbup:
> 
> I can't wait to see this atrocious Wagner performance! I can't believe Nato is going to be there TOMORROW! :happydance:
> 
> Sugar, it sounds like you're enjoying yourself, have fun! :)
> 
> Megg...may I join you being an emotional wreck?!
> 
> I am just so freaking emotional it's unbelievable. It's like this soy is giving me the worst PMS ever, if it's not a BFP. I can't seem to enjoy myself this weekend...I keep cancelling all of our plans, and I was crying hysterically on the phone to my mom. Her and my dad are fighting and my dad is actually in a hotel tonight! :( They've been together over 30 years so it's really shocking, but I am not taking it well AT ALL and I blame hormones. I went out and bought some dollar tree HPTs and I think I got an evap. It's so faint it won't show up on camera and I have to tilt it in the light to see it, as well as having no color...but I hate evaps, they are evil to mess with you like that! I also feel ill, and actually have a bit of a fever...my temp is 98.9! That may explain my nice looking chart this cycle, thanks fever. :dohh:

Awww, honey! You've had a shit night! :hugs: That sounds very odd and serious about your parents. I'm sorry, hun! :(


AFM... I had the worst fucking day. I got up an went grocery shopping, came out of the store with all our food, and my car won't turn over anymore. It doesn't even click. It just STOPPED. It won't jump even... with jumper cables, I mean. So, car repairs for me I guess! :(


----------



## Allie84

Sorry you had a bad day, Megg. I wonder what's up with your car? Hopefully it's not the engine or anything too pricey.


----------



## heart tree

How'd you get home with all your groceries??? Talk about crappy!

Glad I could make you smile authentically Ms. Allie! If you were here, I'd do a funny dance for you and make you laugh!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Sorry you had a bad day, Megg. I wonder what's up with your car? Hopefully it's not the engine or anything too pricey.

Nah, we had the starter worked on a few months back and its not been the same since. I think its something with that still. Its warrantied. Just have to wait till the guy can look at it Tuesday.



heart tree said:


> How'd you get home with all your groceries??? Talk about crappy!
> 
> Glad I could make you smile authentically Ms. Allie! If you were here, I'd do a funny dance for you and make you laugh!

I had someone come get me. We took the groceries home and then said "fuck it" and went to see Megamind... SUPER CUTE!


----------



## Allie84

Phew, I'm happy to hear it's probably just the starter. Ooh, I kind of want to see Megamind but can't talk Alex into it...we went the theater the other night and watched Waiting for Superman,it was just kind of meh. 

I'm getting sharp ovary or uterus pains now. They're actually making me go 'Ouch!' :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Waiting for Superman?! Never heard of it! Megamind was actually really funny... Kevin loved it and he's not much for animated movies. It was really good... I swear.


----------



## LucyJ

Dawny did you email about your reading? 

Sugar I loved the lion king I took my mum to see it for her birthday when it first came out did you enjoy it? What was love never dies like?

Allie I am so sorry to hear about your parents I hope they manage to sort things out and hope your emotions start behaving themself really hope its because you've got a little soy bean growing inside and not because AF is on its way.

Megg that sucks about your car hope you manage to get it sorted.

Hearty hope work is alright for you today a family intervention sounds like a tough day.

:hugs: to all


----------



## dawny690

LucyJ said:


> Dawny did you email about your reading?

*Yes I emailed her this morning just asking if she got my email with picture and questions no reply as yet  xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry i haven't caught up but I have my friend staying. We're just getting ready to set off to the X Factor studios but my hair is REALLY misbehaving.

X Factor a go go xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Coolio Nato, have fun at X-Factor, I hear Take That were on it tonight please try and streak naked across the stage, that would make my LIFE!!!xxx


----------



## heart tree

Have fun Nato! Put a cute hat on and get yourself on tv so we can see you!

I'm off to go facilitate a family meeting right now. Would much rather be heading off to the X factor with misbehaving hair.


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous girls

just popping in to see how you all are. 

Nato enjoy x factor pleaseeee boo Katie & Wagner for me lol!!

I can't wait for I'm a celebrity get me outta here :thumbup: I love it.

xxxxx lov Caz xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Caz

how are you? Its got to be Katie or Wanger that go tonight if not both of them they must be due a double eviction again.

Nato hope you have a fab night I'm so going to be looking for you. :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

cazza22 said:


> Hey gorgeous girls
> 
> just popping in to see how you all are.
> 
> Nato enjoy x factor pleaseeee boo Katie & Wagner for me lol!!
> 
> I can't wait for I'm a celebrity get me outta here :thumbup: I love it.
> 
> xxxxx lov Caz xxxxx

OMG I'm sooooooooooooooo frigging excited about I'm a celebrity, totally forgot it was on! :happydance:

Hope your ok chick, has your lil bubba?? How you feeling?? 

P.S I wimped out of Mothercare again :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

SASSY! Shame on you! You're gorgeous and pregnant... and those boobies need support. You march you arse down to Mothercare and do what you need to do! I will give you slap on the wrist, pregnant or not!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg33k said:


> SASSY! Shame on you! You're gorgeous and pregnant... and those boobies need support. You march you arse down to Mothercare and do what you need to do! I will give you slap on the wrist, pregnant or not!

Ok ok I need to pop to Argos tomorrow and it's right next door so I promise to go and buy a bra. :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> SASSY! Shame on you! You're gorgeous and pregnant... and those boobies need support. You march you arse down to Mothercare and do what you need to do! I will give you slap on the wrist, pregnant or not!
> 
> Ok ok I need to pop to Argos tomorrow and it's right next door so I promise to go and buy a bra. :blush:Click to expand...

I'll hold you to that, missy! You better! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Hey Luce i would loovvveeee a double eviction wagner and katie getting the boot would make my day let me tell ya!!

Sass i cant believe u wimped out again ur poor knockers (.)(.)
Me n bubs are doing good my breasticles really are too sore for words though, im finding it hard to take off my bra & then just as hard to put it back on, just got out of the shower so my nipples are sore & will be all night, i keep getting crazy shooting pains in what feels like behind my nipples when i lean forward and it so bad it takes my breath away. On the plus side i look like ive had a boob job which Lee is lovin, shame he cant touch :rofl:.
Im also getting cravings, anything juicy or watery so tangerines, oranges, grapes, celery, strawberries & most of all Pickles big ones, small ones, pickles cauliflower, gherkins basically anything pickle covered, I even tried to drink the pickle juice outta the jar last night but Lee went mad at me & said it was discusting so i couldnt drink it hahaha. Only bad thing is it gives me bad heartburn but well worth it at the time iykwim!!!!

How bout u babe? U all gravy?. I cannot wait for im a celeb i wonder who's going in?.

Oh n PS the boxing last noght was laughable i knew Haye would demolish him, Harrison just defended he was only in it for the money he never had any intention of trying to win because he knew he couldnt.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Awww Caz you poor thing, have you tried coolingl pads on them I'm sure you can get ones that go in your bra. 

You enjoy your pickles!! 

:flower:


----------



## Allie84

Sassy! You need to support those boobies, good luck at Mothercare tomorrow!

Cazz, how cute about your cravings! Pickles are the thing you always hear pregnant women crave, but you're the first person I've known who actually craves them. Sorry to hear about your sore nipples, ouch, it sounds painful. 

Ooh, Nato, have fun tonight. :yipee: I hope you're taping it so you can back and look for yourself? I'll be looking for you....I'll study one of your Facebook photos so I have a really good idea lol. 

Thanks for the kind words, Luce. :hugs: How are you feeling today?

Good luck at the mediation today, Hearty. I'm sure you'll be happy when it's over.

Well, Alex ended up staying at the hotel with my dad last night as they got drunk at the bar. I was all worried this morning but as of now my dad is back home watching football and my parents have made up, my dad saying the time away did him good. :shrug: 

Another BFN today, but my temp is getting higher. The evap from yesterday's test dried into an actual line, but I know that means nothing even though I keep staring at it. Today at church there was the cutest baby girl sitting in front of me, and she kept standing on the pew and turning around and smiling at me, the cutest grin ever. It actually made me tear up, but in a good way. It made me feel better about things, and gave me a peaceful feeling that everything will happen in time. And then I came home to roses from Alex, which made me really happy. :)


----------



## LucyJ

> Well, Alex ended up staying at the hotel with my dad last night as they got drunk at the bar. I was all worried this morning but as of now my dad is back home watching football and my parents have made up, my dad saying the time away did him good.
> 
> Another BFN today, but my temp is getting higher. The evap from yesterday's test dried into an actual line, but I know that means nothing even though I keep staring at it. Today at church there was the cutest baby girl sitting in front of me, and she kept standing on the pew and turning around and smiling at me, the cutest grin ever. It actually made me tear up, but in a good way. It made me feel better about things, and gave me a peaceful feeling that everything will happen in time. And then I came home to roses from Alex, which made me really happy.

I'm pleased to here your dad is back home that must be a relief for you maybe they just needed a bit of time apart hope all is ok with them. Aww that is so sweet of Alex to buy you roses. You sound like you have a really positive attitude which is good to hear and your right it will be you one day I hope sooner rather than later but it'll be your little one in church smiling at a lovely lady.

I'm doing ok havnt quite shifted this cold yet but I am feeling a lot better have a busy week next week so hope it clears up soon. I've had a good weekend which is nice seeing my niece really cheered me up.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Lucy. :hugs: I'm happy to hear your cold is shifting a bit, especially as you have such a busy week ahead.


----------



## Allie84

Nato just updated Facebook from X Factor, she said she's sitting to the left of the judges, 3 rows back! I'm looking for her...


----------



## LucyJ

me too.... although I'm still hoping she's going to storm the stage!!


----------



## Megg33k

Seems things are a bit better today, Allie! That's very good. I'm glad you got some calm. I think you're right and everything will be just fine! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls I'm on train back to York supping red wine. Have been puffing fags again today so not done very well really. Still, had a fab weekend away with hubby. Did us the world of good  
Sassy get those knockers supported. You don't want tits to your knees  
Cazza loving the cravings and so healthy too!
Nato have a fab time at x factor tonight. That bellend Wagner must go! 
Allie, it's all sounding very promising. Your temps look great, I have my fingers crossed! 
Lucy hope you're ok sweets. Loved love never dies and the lion king. I'm addicted to shows, could watch one every week!
Hearty hope work goes ok. 
Love to everyone else x


----------



## sugarlove

Ps anyone who wants to add me on fb is very welcome. My name is Ashley Hewitson x


----------



## Megg33k

I found you! Yay! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I'm the same I love shows I've seen some great ones but there are still so many I would love to see. I've never seen phantom on the stage as hubby wont go and see it so we always end up seeing something else but going to try to convince him we could do a mat then go and see a evening show of love never dies  Last show we saw was les mis, which I loved.


----------



## LucyJ

p.s. found you on FB :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

I found you too :D


----------



## Megg33k

Ahh... The joys of FB! I think I have most of everyone on here now, yeah? If not, I'm Megan Eli ([email protected])... You have to use my email usually to find me. I keep it as private as I can because my in-laws are crazy! LOL


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy phantom is amazing! Every time I see it I cry thru it! Mal hates shows, but he tolerates them cos I love them, had to nudge him awake last night! we saw les mis last yr, love it! I'm in a choir in Leeds, so we sing a lot of the show stuff. 
X


----------



## Sparkly

I think I have everyone on here on FB......apart from cazza I think.....


----------



## cazza22

OMFG Aiden went & dogface katie & pervo wagner are still in???? wtf are the british public doing voting for those 2 they cannot SING!!!!! aarrgghhh im so mad right now! xx


----------



## Allie84

Me too, Cazz! I can't believe it. I'm angry with Simon for saving Katie, that was sooooo stupid! Grrrr.


----------



## sugarlove

Can't believe that silly moo is still in! The public blatantly hate her! Simon is being too nice this yr I reckon! Girls, it's so nice to see you on fb, pics and all x


----------



## LucyJ

> OMFG Aiden went & dogface katie & pervo wagner are still in???? wtf are the british public doing voting for those 2 they cannot SING!!!!! aarrgghhh im so mad right now! xx

I know I am in shock wtf is going on can not believe katie was saved I dont understand how simon could save her she was being booed I really liked aiden and he looked devastated poor guy I think when people vote they thought he was save so didnt vote for him. Theres an internet capagin or something to keep Wagner in. Katie didnt deserve to be saved again!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Simon is SO clever. He knew if it went to deadlock we'd end up with the result we've got. People can't be angry, because they obviously weren't voting for aiden either.

She did one of my favourite ever Christina Aguilera songs as her survival song. May have to dig out my old xtina albums...


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar Simon appeared to keep looking at cheryl which Im sure he did last week as well I kind of think he saved katie because shes one of cheryls acts as I cant think of another reason why save someone who the public have put in bottom 2 four times you could hear the audience chanting her name to get her out. They seem to be protecting katie and I dont understand why its a bloody joke. Poor Aiden I really feel for him he didnt deserve to go.


----------



## dawny690

* I didnt like Aiden xxxx*


----------



## vickyd

Whole lot of x-factor madness on the thread tonight!

Allie good to hear your parents are working things out, lets hope the good news continues with a bfp!

Sass i understand your reluctance to go into mothercare, i just managed to do that last week and it was to buy a gift lol!!!!! 

Im feeling a bit down today, i cant be arsed to go into details lets just say im having a hard time dealing with my sisters problems....Am i a terrible person for feeling fed up and wanting to tell her that i cant deal with her issues anymore? I just wanna have a relaxing weekend, since it feels like forever since the last time my weekend was about me and not how to entertain her.....Im a bitch i know....


----------



## vickyd

Sugar i added you on facebook too hun!


----------



## sugarlove

There are good acts going each week whilst Katie and wagner continue to stay in. It's jedward all over again!


----------



## LucyJ

> Im feeling a bit down today, i cant be arsed to go into details lets just say im having a hard time dealing with my sisters problems....Am i a terrible person for feeling fed up and wanting to tell her that i cant deal with her issues anymore? I just wanna have a relaxing weekend, since it feels like forever since the last time my weekend was about me and not how to entertain her.....Im a bitch i know....

Vicky I dont think your a bitch you have a lot going on yourself and it can be emotional draining dealing with others problems yes you want to be there to support your sister but you also need the time for you especially as you've been so ill. Add to that all the pregnancy hormones and the worry of pregnancy you've got a lot on, you need to take care of yourself, can you talk to your sister about how you feel :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

So true sugar!! Im getting sick of it to be honest! i dont think Aiden was very good this week but he pisses all over wagner & katie.

Luce ur right she's been in the bottom 2 4 FRICKEN times & the whole audience was booing her (NATO U BETTER HAVE BEEN ONE OF EM) hahaha!! im sure you woulda been cheering on ur fellow blackpool beau Aiden, the poor thing.

Im a celebs on now & my Lee already hates Gillian haha!! xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Luce... I tried talking to her about an hour ago when she called me for the 10th time. her responce was "fine i wont bother you anymore" in a sulky tone..This means that she totally does not understand where im coming from and thinks im being selfish. So i feel guilty for attempting to be selfish and its a never ending cycle.....The problem is that her whole life is always surrounded by drama! Seriously, everyday she has some dramatic twist in her job,with her friends some guy she likes but he likes her mate AGGGGHHHHH!!!! Sometimes i feel like im back in high school!


----------



## LucyJ

Caz I'm with lee on that one. Why go into the jungle if your that scared of insects!! I would love to do a skydive.

Vicky you are not being selfish and I really dont think you should feel guilty. It sounds like a very stressful situation and draining which is not what you need at the moment, I think its fair to put yourself and your little one first. Massive :hugs: to you.


----------



## heart tree

Well I'm back from the family meeting. Tensions rose a bit, but I was able to help them keep things under control and keep them on task. It was a good meeting and they all said that it helped them so I'm glad it wasn't a waste of anyone's time. I'm glad it's over though. The weather today is like summer and all I want to do is be outside. Of course here I am inside typing to you all, that's how much I love you ladies!

Vicky, I agree with Lucy, you need to put yourself first. If that is being selfish, so be it. Personally, I don't think it is selfish though. Your sister is being selfish in needing to have her needs met constantly without meeting your needs. I had a friend that went through a bad breakup and she would call me every day and we would talk for over 2 hours. It was draining (and I wasn't even pregnant at the time!) I finally told her that in order to maintain our relationship, she needed to speak to a professional rather than me all the time. I found her some options for therapists and helped her make the initial call. Our relationship is a lot better now. I think your sister already has a therapist though. It is different when you are dealing with family. But listen, no one can make you feel a certain way. You are the only one responsible for your feelings. You can decide to feel guilty or not. Guilt is an emotion to feel when you have wronged or hurt someone. As far as I can see, you have done neither. You might have hurt her feelings a little, but believe me you haven't hurt her enough that she's going to stop talking to you for good. You need to set some boundaries with her. If that means hurting her feelings a few times until she gets it, then that's what you need to do. She will eventually understand that you can't hold all of her drama. She needs to find other outlets for it. In order for you to have a good relationship with you, she needs to understand this. She needs to know that she is actually pushing you away rather than pulling you closer right now. 

Allie, glad your parents are on the mend. And sorry for the BFN, but I told you not to test! No medal for you young lady. I looked at your chart and it looks fantastic. I'm not convinced there isn't a BFP waiting for you. What days did you BD?

Sugar, I just added you on FB.

Sassy, get those boobs in a proper bra woman! Or as Cazza calls them breasticles :rofl:

I have to get some sun now on this beautiful day. Be back in a bit.

xoxo


----------



## dawny690

I added you too sugar. Still not heard from sandra :s xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Glad the family meeting went well sounds like its been very productive for them.

Emjoy the sunshine enjoy it for me as well its been wet and horrid hear today well all week hope its a bit brighter next week.


----------



## LucyJ

Dawny how many days have you been waiting? I took her 8 days to get back to me from when I sent an email to her with questions and pic's. Hope she gets back to you soon with your reading.


----------



## yogi77

Hey girls, I was away for the weekend (again)...went to Vancouver with DH for a hockey tournament with the team he coaches...they didn't do very well but it is always a fun time! 

Sugar I'm going to add you to FB! 

Sparkly I don't think we're FB friends yet are we?

There is a lot of X-Factor talk but I don't even know what it is...but Nato is there so yay!! :haha: Is it like American Idol?

Allie your chart looks good, hope you get your BFP soon!! And don't worry, I stare at my evaps for hours on end!:wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

I think its perfectly acceptable to not need someone else's problems right now, Vicky. You have enough stress. :hugs:

Glad that it wasn't a waste of time, Hearty... Also glad for you that its over! 

I don't know jack or shit about X-Factor. :shrug:

AFM... I come bearing nursery pics! OMG! You can tell its meant for a baby! I'm SO excited. I'll put them on here as soon as they're uploaded.


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, I think you're right that Simon knew what he was doing...he knew there would be uproar (aka press) if Katie made it through after 4 times in the bottom. 

I can't wait to hear a set report from Nato.

Vicky, as the others have said, you aren't being selfish at all! Make sure to take care of yourself, and try to not feel guilty as you haven't done anything wrong. You need to set boundaries.

Megg, I really want to see your pics. I take it they're in your journal? I'm off to have a looksie right now.




yogi77 said:


> There is a lot of X-Factor talk but I don't even know what it is...but Nato is there so yay!! :haha: Is it like American Idol?
> 
> Allie your chart looks good, hope you get your BFP soon!! And don't worry, I stare at my evaps for hours on end!:wacko:

Thanks, Yogi. I'm happy you had a fun weekend away! Where are you at cycle wise? Is AF ending? Yeah, my chart is higher than ever but I feel like complete crap so I'm really thinking I'm ill. Right now I'm lying in bed feeling sick, totally weak, achy and nauseous. I would like to wish they were pregnancy symptoms but I also feel a sore throat coming on, and surely if it were pregnancy making me feel this lousy I would have a BFP by now? :shrug:

Yep, X Factor is like American Idol but a bit more lively and diverse (old guys like Wagner, groups, etc). 




> Allie, glad your parents are on the mend. And sorry for the BFN, but I told you not to test! No medal for you young lady. I looked at your chart and it looks fantastic. I'm not convinced there isn't a BFP waiting for you. What days did you BD?

Thanks Hearty. I'm happy to hear the mediation is over and it was productive! Enjoy the sunshine, it's freezing here.

I know, no medal for me. :blush: :dohh:! But I felt so ill I was feeling hopeful this morning. Now, as I mentioned above, I'm thinking my high temps are just illness. We BDed 5,4,3 and 1 day before ov, the day of ov, and two days after ov (if FF has my date right that I'm not convinced).


----------



## Megg33k

They're just now uploading actually. I had to crop and stuff. Should be on Flickr and posted in about 10 min.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, they're on FB now if you want to look there. I'm putting them on BnB now.


----------



## yogi77

Allie84 said:


> Thanks, Yogi. I'm happy you had a fun weekend away! Where are you at cycle wise? Is AF ending? Yeah, my chart is higher than ever but I feel like complete crap so I'm really thinking I'm ill. Right now I'm lying in bed feeling sick, totally weak, achy and nauseous. I would like to wish they were pregnancy symptoms but I also feel a sore throat coming on, and surely if it were pregnancy making me feel this lousy I would have a BFP by now? :shrug:
> 
> Yep, X Factor is like American Idol but a bit more lively and diverse (old guys like Wagner, groups, etc).

It's still early for you Allie, FX that it turns into a BFP!! I am on CD3 now, AF arrived over the weekend. :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Just had a look on FB. Megg it is so cute. And so thorough! Loving the diaper bag. Very chic!

Allie, you have as good a chance as anyone given all the BD'ing you did. Holy smokes woman, that a good amount! Don't even look at those BFNs. My positives never come this early. 

Hi Yogi, welcome back!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry about the witch Yogi. You are only 2 days behind me. We'll get it this cycle, ok?


----------



## Megg33k

I'll only be a few days behind you 2... I should start Friday! :(


----------



## Megg33k

Pics are in my journal on the bottom of page 620 (last current page).


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I can't access pics from work unless they're a bnb attachment- grrr. I'll have to look at them when I get home.

I feel rough this morning, really really sicky. Oh I hope i'm not getting the sickness bug doing the rounds in our town!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg love the pic it's looking amazing so exicted for you.


----------



## Allie84

Megg, your nursery looks really cute. :) I tried to comment on your journal last night but don't know if it worked.

I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well, Cesca. I really hope you're not getting the sickness bug. :hugs:

I think I will be joining you girls, Hearty, Yogi, and Megg, in AF soon. 12dpo, temp drop, and BFN. :( I know a lost cause...boo to Monday morning.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I feel loads better after eating something and downing a big glass of water! Think it may have just been morning sickness rearing its head again. Hope not!


----------



## NatoPMT

snarf....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0047.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG..................................Jealous!!!xxx


----------



## Allie84

Oh....My.....Gosh!!!!! :yipee: He has a bigger nose than on TV. You look great.

Please regale us with tales of your X Factor visit!! :) :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Soooooo jealous, need a full report. Did you have a good time?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Looks like your in the toilet with him, dirty girl :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

> Looks like your in the toilet with him, dirty girl

:rofl:I had to go back and look at the picture and it so does :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

LOL sorry i have no idea who he is!!! LOL I am so out the loop these days . . .


----------



## Sassy_TTC

What Raz??????????????? That's matt from X-Factor don't ya watch it??xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

pmsl - we nearly followed in in the loo as well!! 

me and matt did a little dance together, he loves me

wanna see another
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0048.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## heart tree

I also have no idea who he is but knew he was from the x factor. Nato your hair looks gorgeous!

Allie sorry about the bfn doll. I hate Mondays but hate them even more with a bfn. 

Ces glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww love it, sooo jealous of you! Did you get his number?? :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

Cher was LOVELY - she had been crying cos Aiden was voted out and we had a cuddle

we had VIP passes and everything. we met One Direction, Paige, Matt and Cher and we were 3 rows in from the front, we didn't meet the judges this time but Jason Orange waved at us and i behaved like a 13 year old.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> Aww love it, sooo jealous of you! Did you get his number?? :rofl:

I told my friend to give him her number but she bottled it. I did tell her.


----------



## LucyJ

> Cher was LOVELY - she had been crying cos Aiden was voted out and we had a cuddle
> 
> we had VIP passes and everything. we met One Direction, Paige, Matt and Cher and we were 3 rows in from the front, we didn't meet the judges this time but Jason Orange waved at us and i behaved like a 13 year old.

Oh my god I so would of behaved like a 13 year old too. You danced with Matt you lucky thing :happydance:

Aww bless cher, I flicked on to the xtra factor briefly last night to see the reaction and they all looked so shocked and upset that aiden was going.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Well jealous!!!!!!!

Is that Harry from One Direction as annoying as he seems on the telly?! Bless Cher for crying.

I thought Aiden seemed really stroppy at the end, I know he got voted out but he could have had some grace. Stupid tortured artists :lol:


----------



## NatoPMT

scream.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0041.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy I love your FB pics, all dolled up, VIP passes, mingling with celebs and to top the night off you had a Maccy D's, love it, girl after my own heart!!xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Love the facebook pic's they were great looks like you had an amazing night :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

Love your FB pics Nato :D

Just think we all knew you before you were on the telly!!! I loved that you ended your classy VIP evening in Maccy's...........you can take the girl out of the North........:winkwink:


----------



## NatoPMT

I dont even eat mcdonalds either, what with me being vegetarian, so i had chips. 

I'm a class act I am.

I'll catch up with everyone later - I've only got up at 1pm, shamelessly marching up to people and demanding they talk to you takes it out of you.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

You're ace. I could never go up to people like that!


----------



## NatoPMT

Honestly cesca, i really was shameless. They liked it though, one of the ones from one direction wouldnt put me down, they are a lot more manly than they look (ahem) - one of them smelt very very nice 

I didnt really talk to harry so not sure how annoying he was, but the one that smelled nice and looks like a bieber was worryingly cute. Im a bit embarrassed.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, you lucky devil I'm so jealous! 
Lovin your coat with the fur trim in the photos too.
Matt does seem to have a big nose, but you know what they say about big noses


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I thought that saying was big feet, big..............MEAT!!! :rofl:

Haha Nato you cougar sniffing all the young boys.xxx


----------



## Razcox

LOL i thought that was big feet sugar! :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha, well I like to think nose in Matt's case


----------



## NatoPMT

i have a big nose too. 

haha at me sniffing young boys with my big nose. i couldnt stop myself. 

Sugar, got the coat in a sample sale - im very cheap as the mcdonalds and bieber-sniffing photos demonstrate


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You all are making me laugh on this Monday morning. Thanks!!!


----------



## yogi77

I don't watch X-Factor so I don't know who any of those people are, but love the pics Nato, glad you had a great time!!

Allie, sorry about the BFN this morning...:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Wow... I don't know anything about any of this. But, Congrats to Nato for meeting people I don't recognize, as it seems to be very exciting. LOL


----------



## Allie84

Wow, Nato, seeing those pics just made my day! :) Cher is tall, or you're short, I don't know which. Maybe it's her shoes! 

How amazing you got VIP passes.....what was it like backstage? What do you think of Aiden leaving, did you get to talk to him at all?

How is everyone on this Monday? I'm still feeling rough, and can't wait for a nap. One of the students came up and said to me, "Mrs. Mitchell, you look awful. You're all pale and have huge dark circles under your eyes." Gee, thanks!


----------



## Jaymes

Aww Alle :hug:

Way to go Nato! I don't watch, but it looks like a BLAST! X Factor is like American Idol correct?

AFM... I am ashamed to say that I am only just now catching up as I have been away all weekend curled up on my couch ignoring the world watching Dexter on Netfilx. I've gotten to season 1 episode 10. That is 10 hours of television this weekend. I am surprised I got anything else done!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hey girls! Wow, Nato, you're like, totally famous it seems! 

Sorry about the BFN, Allie. Mondays are a bitch!

Hi everyone else!! :hi: :hi:


----------



## heart tree

Hi Amy, how are you feeling? 

Jaymie, what do you think about Dexter? Given you did a marathon this weekend, I'm guessing you like it! I have one more episode in Season 3. 

Allie, that's some pretty awful feedback you got today. Sounds like you do need a nap. Go home straight after work and put your feet up. Can Alex make you dinner tonight? You need some rest.


----------



## Jaymes

Dexter kind of creeps me out. It's not scary, but makes me wonder. Totally normal looking guy who likes to Kill people, and taught how to get away with it... Makes me shiver. I keep thinking about it today at work. I wonder if anyone would notice if I watch on my iPhone.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh allie I missed about the BFN. I'm sorry hunny :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Me too, so sorry Allie. Roll on home time and defo get alex to make you dins.xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Jaymes, I've been watching it on my iPhone. I watch it on the eliptical machine at the gym and on the bus to work. I'm totally obsessed. On Friday night, I even took my phone to bed with me and watched an episode before falling asleep.


----------



## LucyJ

Aww allie you poor thing kids really say what they think sounds like you should put your feet up and relax hope you feelo better soon. Sorry about the BFN big :hugs: to you.

Amy how are you feeling?

AFM: Cold is a lot better which is good. Been getting lots of craping today no bleeding but think AF is on its way, which means it will probably kick in wed/thurs when I'm teaching.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Lucy, I'll be so happy for you once you get this AF over with. I'm sorry you'll be teaching when she hits. What is the plan afterward. I know you have an appointment in early December for tests. Are you going to wait until you have results back before ttc again?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Aww Lucy, sorry about the cramping...I hope the HB doesn't stick around for too long!
OMG, I love Dexter! I watched every episode when I was home for a couple of weeks when I was sick last winter. It's amazing! The new season is pretty cool too so far, I think.
Have you guys seen Breaking Bad? We had a marathon of that show a few months ago and I cannot wait for it to start back up again. It's freaking awesome.

I am OK, had kind of a rough weekend, mainly because we decided that DH is going to take the job down by Oslo and commute on Thursday nights for the weekend. Still worrying all the time, but there's no point in that. I got 2-3 weeks on the digital yesterday (hadn't tested since last Wednesday) so things are progressing at least. I have little cramps here and there, more like sharp cramps for just a few seconds, nothing like AF cramps. My boobs are pretty sore most of the time too. I haven't had any morning sickness yet though....

We looked at a new flat tonight. It's wonderful! The building was used during WWII as barracks for the German soldiers who invaded Norway. It has been completely renovated now with everything super modern and fancy. The real kicker? It's across the street from my in-laws. They came with us to the viewing tonight and are incredibly excited that we might be living there. We're going to put an offer on it tomorrow! Which means I better start getting our flat ready to go on the market!

Big changes ahead....


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda we were told we could start trying after having bloods done on 1st Dec so I think we will but will have a chat with them to see what they think and how long the results will take. I think we will approach it with a NTNP attitiude from dec untill we get results back.

Wow amy you have a lot going on good luck with putting an offer in and selling your place. Sore boobs are a good sign I'm sure everything will be alright for you try not to worry to much.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, Dexter! I'm actually okay with the whole thing. In fact, I don't even know if I'd be all that upset to be with someone like Dexter. I mean, I'd always feel safe. Just think of someone messed with me... DEATH! :haha:

Its nice to see you, btw, Jaymie! :hugs:

Sorry and :hugs: to those of you having a bad day. :( I don't like bad days in here!

AFM... I have some news... sort of. No one called me or anything, but I only just read through the legal crap I need to get notarized... and there was more than just random legal jargon. My clinic (SIRM) routinely does ICSI with Assisted Hatching on ALL cases unless the patient requests in writing not to! So, my fear of total fertilization failure sort of dissipated. I know its technically still possible, but unlikely at best. Assisted Hatching also gives me extra hope! I'm a little less scared and a little more excited! :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Megg thats fantastic :happydance: I'm glad you have hope and you are feeling a little exicted, your bound to feel a little scared we are all hear wishing you the best and sending lots of PMA.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Luce! I'm feeling a lot more relaxed suddenly. Some of the guess work is gone again. They're leaving very little to chance.

P.S. Just realized that some of that might not mean much to you girls. 

IVF = eggs are placed in a dish with sperm and nature hopefully takes its course

ICSI = sperm are sucked up one at a time into a 10micrometer sized needle and injected into the egg through the zona pellucida (shell type structure) and into the cytoplasm... normally the sperm have to work all of that out themselves just to fertilize the egg... and it can be trickier if there are stubborn eggs or limpy sperm... very little chance left for fertilization failure

assisted hatching = a hole 30micrometers in size is made into the zona pellucida so that the embryo can more easily break through and implant... normally, they embryo has to burst through unassisted to have even a chance at implantation (think chick with egg tooth in a chicken egg)... but the assisted hatching process raises the odds of successful implantation


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Thanks for explaining Megg as I had no idea what it meant, fab news chick, so exciting for you to really get going.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks megg I wasn't sure so googled assisted hatching and ICSI then saw your post. 

I am so exicted for you :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Megg thats great news babes! Im also constantly impressed with how much you know about everything connected to babymaking! Defo persue a career in this field!

Amy sounds like you have alot going on in the near future! The new flat sounds dead charming...Post some pics when you get a chance.

Hearty i downloaded the first season of 6 feet under, will start watching 2morrow!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the definitions Megg. I knew what ICSI was but not assisted hatching. You just saved me some time googling. Wow, that is really, super duper incredible. I am so freaking excited for you!!!

Oh yeah, I wouldn't mind a man like Dexter either. Definitely safe with him!!! And he's pretty cute too. Especially without his shirt on!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Amy sounds like you have alot going on in the near future! The new flat sounds dead charming...Post some pics when you get a chance.

I agree Amy, post some pics when you have a chance. Would love to see pics of the new flat. Sounds like a lot going on, but I know you'll get through it!

Speaking of post pics....ahem...Vicky??? We're waiting.....


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! I'm too excited! :)

Yes, Dexter is HOT! OMG! He's about the only man I'd take with hair that close to red. I'm not a fan of red-headed men.... and his just has a red-tint... not full on red-headed... but would normally be too close for my liking! However, I'll gladly make an exception for him! YUM! He could give me red-headed babies! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Megg! You don't fancy gingers? My dad is a ginger. So was his mom. I got blond/strawberry blond hair though. I'm with you though, usually I'm into tall and dark hair but I'm always willing to make exceptions for certain serial killers.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Ha ha Megg! You don't fancy gingers? My dad is a ginger. So was his mom. I got blond/strawberry blond hair though. I'm with you though, usually I'm into tall and dark hair but* I'm always willing to make exceptions for certain serial killers.*

:rofl:

I don't mind red-headed women... and I don't dislike red-headed men... but I couldn't be with one. 

I also make exceptions for certain serial killers. I guess I just have a soft spot in my heart for hot men who kill bad people!


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Amy sounds like you have alot going on in the near future! The new flat sounds dead charming...Post some pics when you get a chance.
> 
> I agree Amy, post some pics when you have a chance. Would love to see pics of the new flat. Sounds like a lot going on, but I know you'll get through it!
> 
> Speaking of post pics....ahem...Vicky??? We're waiting.....Click to expand...

I will do it hopefully tomorrow. Im a bit thick with computers and Alex always uploads pics for me :dohh: he said he will be home early tomorrow, so ill do it then.


----------



## Allie84

Alex is a ginger. Well, it's more strawberry blonde now, but he was a redhead with freckles so I expect some cute ginger babies! I've always had a thing for redheads, my first boyfriend was one and I am in love with Robert Redford. I'll have to go have a look at some shirtless Dexter photos! 

Megg, what an amazing process. I'm so excited for you and really happy to hear you're feeling less worried about it. :hugs: It's all coming up so soon, now. I can't believe it!

Amy, there are certainly some big life changes in your future. I'd also love to see pics of your new flat, it sounds lush. You don't mind living so close the in-laws? Well, it will be good for babysitting! 

I am eagerly awaiting a bump pic from you, Vicky!

Lucy, I hope AF shows up and goes away quickly. I know waiting for the first AF after MC can be daunting. :hugs:

Thanks for the condolences for my BFN and sickliness. I'm currently just home from work, tucked under the covers, getting ready for a nap.Actually I'm waiting for a Skype call from a friend but I'm going to doze. :sleep:


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'm holding you to it. Don't make me come to Greece and take the picture for you!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg that's well exciting!!


----------



## sugarlove

Great news Megg x


----------



## pregoinnorge

that's awesome Megg! Also, thanks for all the information about the procedure...I was totally clueless before.


----------



## Allie84

How are you feeling, Amy?

It's very quiet in here! Does anyone have anything coming up this week? Sassy's scan on Friday...anything else? I know Mel had her 3D Scan over the weekend. :)


----------



## vickyd

I have a scan on Thursday!


----------



## LucyJ

I've got an appointment for blood tests on friday but may cancel depending on whether AF arrives or not.

How you feeling vicky?


----------



## vickyd

Feeling better...i returned to work this week as ive only got the blocked nose.
Its really annoying though cause im heavy breathing without any action haha!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I went to the doc today for a check up after my uti last week and he just did an ultrasound for fun! That was nice of him:) I have something measuring 2mm which he said is totally normal for my dates. What was super cool was seeing where the egg came out of my ovary! He said there was a little bit of blood behind my ovary which can explain the bit of pain I have been having. He told me to just relax and take my vitamins. He told me something interesting though about folic acid- he said there has been research recently that indicates you shouldn't take it for my than five years at a time because of increased cancer risks. Interesting...


----------



## Dazed

Yay prego. I'm happy the dr did a scan for you!


----------



## LucyJ

Wow thats amazing amy its all so exicting. Has it reassured you?


----------



## yogi77

great news Megg, and thanks for the explanation! 

amy that's so exciting you got a bonus scan!!


----------



## heart tree

Amy thanks for the tip about folic acid. Did he say how much is too much after 5 years? Surely you could eat spinach and other foods with folic acid for extended periods of time. I'm really excited for you. 

Vicky I'm packing my bags and am about to book a flight there since I don't see a bump picture. 

Allie I had a look at your chart. No AF but definitely a temp drop. If nothing else you have a nice looking LP. I bet the soy helped. 

Megg I had a dream about you. You and another friend of mine were about to give birth in the same hotel. Not hospital. More like a bed and breakfast. Once you both went into labor you got on a small airplane meant for birthing. When you landed it meant you had the baby. Well you landed with a baby girl. Her name was Mobley. I remember thinking it was a strange name but I was so happy for you. 

I'm on my last day of meds today. Can't wait to see if they work! Oh I'm on the bus to work right now and the whole bus smells of bleach. I feel like I'm going to vomit. My nostrils and throat burn. And the windows don't open on this bus. Gag.


----------



## heart tree

Amy thanks for the tip about folic acid. Did he say how much is too much after 5 years? Surely you could eat spinach and other foods with folic acid for extended periods of time. I'm really excited for you. 

Vicky I'm packing my bags and am about to book a flight there since I don't see a bump picture. 

Allie I had a look at your chart. No AF but definitely a temp drop. If nothing else you have a nice looking LP. I bet the soy helped. 

Megg I had a dream about you. You and another friend of mine were about to give birth in the same hotel. Not hospital. More like a bed and breakfast. Once you both went into labor you got on a small airplane meant for birthing. When you landed it meant you had the baby. Well you landed with a baby girl. Her name was Mobley. I remember thinking it was a strange name but I was so happy for you. 

I'm on my last day of meds today. Can't wait to see if they work! Oh I'm on the bus to work right now and the whole bus smells of bleach. I feel like I'm going to vomit. My nostrils and throat burn. And the windows don't open on this bus. Gag.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi lovelies, 

Allie - Cher is tiny, i dont quite know why i look so small next to her cos im 5'7'' and was wearing slight heels. Shes also about 5cm wide, she gave me a hug so i had a good feel of her back and it was quite frankly, snappable. 

Sorry about your bfn and eye bags bebe, i see your temps are down a bit - big hug x

Hi Jaymes - yes equivalent of american idol. My cousin in law is in LA setting up X Factor America so i might get tickets for that if i can afford to fly to LA for my jollies. 

Hearty, if i do, i will take you. 

I remember seeing Dexter trailed ages ago and thinking how up my street it looked, sexy sociopaths. Whats not to like. I will download and join in

Amy, i am defo famous by proxy now. Im not sure if i have congratulated you, but bugger it, im gonna say it again - that ticker will be up in no time. I can see why youd be fed up about the whole commuting thing, but you never know, in laws in close proximity will be good for baby sitting. I said that through gritted teeth cos i would feel the same

Luce: sorry about the craping (and sorry for laughing at the 'craping') - good news af might be on the way - i hope this means your march baby is in the making. I havent got my reading as yet. Ive been done over by an internet psychic. What are the the Friday tests for? 

Hope your sniffles are better (thats to all the snifflers, comp thickie Vic and Luce and Allie and any other snifflers) 

Hope it goes good Megg

On the red hair thing, there;s a certain shade of dark red that i love on men, and red hair on women is lovely. For the englishers, i think Fizz from corrie is gorgeous for eg

Hearty - this is exciting, whats the next steps with this cycle then? When do you think the action will kick in? 

My husband is being sent to australia with work in december, just as i am planning to ovulate. I looked up home freezing of sperm and decided very quickly that was a terrible idea seeing as you can damage the sperms. Am considering an IUI so i dont miss December. Im a TTC psycho.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps, that photo with Matt, what he doesnt know is that i was sporting a soft cup at the time



(and never again. I hated it. It was unsavoury and unpleasant. I'm not sure i did it right cos it was just inside my fanjita. Also, i nearly couldnt get it out )


----------



## yogi77

natopmt said:


> ps, that photo with matt, what he doesnt know is that i was sporting a soft cup at the time
> 
> 
> 
> (and never again. I hated it. It was unsavoury and unpleasant. I'm not sure i did it right cos it was just inside my fanjita. Also, i nearly couldnt get it out )

ha ha ha ha love it.


----------



## NatoPMT

i should have told him

you are only 6 days behind me yogi. hows the bump buddy deal - are we back on?


----------



## yogi77

Nato, that sucks that your husband is being sent away to work around ov time...that's one of my biggest fears because DH has to travel for work sometimes. 

I see you got a positive OPK yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> i should have told him
> 
> you are only 6 days behind me yogi. hows the bump buddy deal - are we back on?

Of course, we are always on!! Can't wait to be bump buddies SOON!


----------



## NatoPMT

im in the thick of it right now, guzzling cough medicine and epo and eyeing soft cups with wary distain. 

i think its a day too early though - going to do another opk when i need a wee - i wasnt entirely sure it was +ve, hopefully will get a positive today cos i dont want my cycles shortening as i keep reading thats not good for menopause threatening age

gotta get husbands tests back then go to dr for interpretation of my hormone tests


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> i should have told him
> 
> you are only 6 days behind me yogi. hows the bump buddy deal - are we back on?
> 
> Of course, we are always on!! Can't wait to be bump buddies SOON!Click to expand...

ace, yes yes yes in about 15 days?


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> Nato, that sucks that your husband is being sent away to work around ov time...that's one of my biggest fears because DH has to travel for work sometimes.

sorry i am replying in a disorganised willy nilly fashion

has it ever happened before, and you have missed a month? how often does he travel? its a right crap situation - having that hanging over my head like you must have would do my head in. Im panicking at the thought of one missed month


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - Very excited about your meds! Everything crossed that they work perfectly! Odd dream. I would never name a child Mobley, if it makes you feel better! :haha: Well, I guess if there was some strange deal that I could only have a child if I DID name her that, I suppose I would then. But, let's hope that day doesn't come! LOL

Amy - Very excited about your 2mm something! I believe that's the beginning of your baby, missus! :hugs:

Nato - Yay for positive OPK! I could totally see doing IUI to avoid missing a month. Its not that difficult a process, honestly. 

I'll get scan/blood work dates added to the first post again!


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce: sorry about the craping (and sorry for laughing at the 'craping') - good news af might be on the way - i hope this means your march baby is in the making. I havent got my reading as yet. Ive been done over by an internet psychic. What are the the Friday tests for?

:haha: opps hadn't even noticed my spelling error!! Well I have cramping again today no bleeding yet so not sure when it will rear its ugly head and I'm a wee bit hormonal according to steve which all though I denied it at the time I think it may be true. Cant remember all the bloods but my dr was happy to run some tests before I go for the hospital ones I know prolactin, fsh, iron and B12 were a few of them. I'm also going to ask if they can check my vit D levels as I read somewhere about a women who had suffered recurrent miscarriage and had poor vit D levels.



> ps, that photo with Matt, what he doesnt know is that i was sporting a soft cup at the time
> 
> 
> 
> (and never again. I hated it. It was unsavoury and unpleasant. I'm not sure i did it right cos it was just inside my fanjita. Also, i nearly couldnt get it out )

hee hee would love to of know what his reaction to that would of been :haha:

Sorry about hubby working away. Steve and I had a chat about him working away as there is the possibility of working away next year its good money but I was bit concerned about the effect on the whole TTC issue but will have to see what happens next year. Could you go with him your? 

Hearty I am so exicted for your cycle this month hope the meds do there thing.


----------



## LucyJ

> Sorry about hubby working away. Steve and I had a chat about him working away as there is the possibility of working away next year its good money but I was bit concerned about the effect on the whole TTC issue but will have to see what happens next year. Could you go with him?

Just reread that and it sounds like I'm asking you to go with steve :haha: I meant could you go away with your hubby why he's working?


----------



## NatoPMT

i missed the Mobley dream, that sounds like something i should read

I thought that i would increase chances and not miss a month with IUI, too tempting. How long does it take to get it arranged megg, if i get a bfn could i arrange it in a few days do you think - if i dont have a private fs at the time?


----------



## NatoPMT

I think its good housekeeping to get all those done - i have read about the vit D too - i was convinced i would get pregnant in crete due to excessive vit d topping up. There is 300% rda of Vit D in pregnacare - but not sure if theres any uptake disorders - just googled and it seems there is. Seems theres a disorder for everything these days. 

I bet he wouldnt have stood near me if i told him. Boys get scared by fanjita stories. 

Would Steve be able to flexi his time round ttc? Or for that matter, would steve be able to flexi his time round my ttc? I dont think i am allowed to go to australia. Selfish of his agency if you ask me. Hes filming the Fosters ads - Craigo....


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> Nato, that sucks that your husband is being sent away to work around ov time...that's one of my biggest fears because DH has to travel for work sometimes.
> 
> sorry i am replying in a disorganised willy nilly fashion
> 
> has it ever happened before, and you have missed a month? how often does he travel? its a right crap situation - having that hanging over my head like you must have would do my head in. Im panicking at the thought of one missed monthClick to expand...

We missed a month TTC prior to my MC. It was the month before we conceived, but it was because I had to be away, not DH...it was torture. 
I think it would be even worse now though, after a MC. I don't know what I would do now if he had to be away during Ov time...I'd be tempted to request a meeting with his boss and explain the situation :rofl:


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> i should have told him
> 
> you are only 6 days behind me yogi. hows the bump buddy deal - are we back on?
> 
> Of course, we are always on!! Can't wait to be bump buddies SOON!Click to expand...
> 
> ace, yes yes yes in about 15 days?Click to expand...

deal!


----------



## LucyJ

> Would Steve be able to flexi his time round ttc? Or for that matter, would steve be able to flexi his time round my ttc? I dont think i am allowed to go to australia. Selfish of his agency if you ask me. Hes filming the Fosters ads - Craigo....

Yeah he should be able to work around it he's self employed so it is a bit easier. Worst case senario if he's away and I know I'm going to ov I'll just jump on a train and come and see him where ever he is.

You should be allowed to go, maybe you could go as his PA!!


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - it's my betting that you won't need to be worried at DH working away next month......as you'll already be up the duff :D whoop whoop @ the +opk.....get busy girl! :haha:@ the softcup wearing at x-factor. I too tried one out for size so to speak the other day......I wasn't that impressed I could feel it in all the time, i only just managed to hook it behind my pubic bone ala the diagram! It kind of sat lengthways which I'm just not sure about......I swear I could hear it crinkling :rofl: I had flashbacks to the one and only time I tried a femidom :dohh:

Hearty - How has the femara been for you hun? I finished my clomid course today....won't it be strange if we ovulate together???

My cough medicine guzzling starts tomorrow...

I'm beginning to wish we hadn't left it until last month before ttc again.....I naively thought it may happen for us straight away...now all I can see are the months stretching ahead of me....zooming towards my next bluddy birthday :dohh:

Amy - How lovely to have an impromptu scan :happydance: @ your 2mm beany babe

Megg - ICSI sounds fab, I do know about it, I remember marveling at it when they first started doing it, I like you sometimes know more than I really want to about ttc.

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Sorry I wasn't around yesterday was working all day yesterday, today was mental im 7dpo today and this morning I was so tired waking up at work I went back to sleep   also I felt like I was going to faint or something until I ate breakfast I have never felt like this before but today I have felt very weak  xxxx*


----------



## vickyd

Ok here goes!


----------



## dawny690

*Cute bump Vicky xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky you look gorgeous such a cute bump. :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Vicky, love your bump, you look fab.xxx


----------



## MinnieMone

Just popping in to say hi everyone...

Nato - very jealous of your X factor adventures. Hope you had trousers on, imagine if the soft cup had come loose and pinged it's way across the room hitting Wagner on the forehead! Good luck for OPK, can't believe I will be starting that malarkey up again soon.

Sugar - I added you to my facebook hun.

Megg - that just sounds incredible, I had no idea they could actually implant the egg also. It's so going to happen hun!

Hope everyone else is good, I think there are going to be a few BFP's this month.

AFM - I had a mini meltdown at the weekend I think it all finally hit me.... much better this week, bleeding has stopped and I'm starting the slow climb back to 'normal'. I've even got some ovulation pain which means we've got 3-5 days to decide whether to try again straight away or wait a cycle (I fell once before straight after mc without a period so I know I've probably got a pretty good chance). My head tells me to wait but my heart just says if it's meant to be it will happen and I don't have time to wait. Will see.

Is anyone watching I'm a celebrity? thought nigel havers was going to be nice, but he's being well horrible to poor old banana face lembit.


----------



## MinnieMone

p.s. Vicky, that is one very cute bump, you are tiny!


----------



## dawny690

*I emailed Sandra with my picture and questions on the 10th and again on the 14th asking if she recieved my picture and questions still no reply  I hope I hear from her soon xxxx*


----------



## vickyd

Thanks girls! I dont like posting bump pictures in general but this was a favour to my girl hearty!!! 

Mone glad to hear the bleeding stopped, i always bled for weeks after D&Cs and then AF would come ..bloody nightmare. If you are emotionally up to trying straight away, i say go for it luv..


----------



## LucyJ

> AFM - I had a mini meltdown at the weekend I think it all finally hit me.... much better this week, bleeding has stopped and I'm starting the slow climb back to 'normal'. I've even got some ovulation pain which means we've got 3-5 days to decide whether to try again straight away or wait a cycle (I fell once before straight after mc without a period so I know I've probably got a pretty good chance). My head tells me to wait but my heart just says if it's meant to be it will happen and I don't have time to wait. Will see.
> 
> Is anyone watching I'm a celebrity? thought nigel havers was going to be nice, but he's being well horrible to poor old banana face lembit.

hey mone, 

good to see you. Its good the bleeding has stopped I know it is such a relief when it finally stops and you can get yourself back to some normality physically at least. Im waiting for AF hopefully it will happen soon. I think if you feel ready emotionally to try then go for it. Been thinking about you and pleased to hear your on the slow climb back to normal you will get there sweetie and yes I am watching I'm a celebrity, how long before gillian whats her face jumps ship?


----------



## Sparkly

Vic - you look bumpalicious chick :kiss:

Mone - good to hear form you hun, sorry about your meltdown, but I'm glad to hear you're feeling better and the bleeding has eased off :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thank you Vicky! I know I harassed you about the picture. I hope the other girls are ok with it. I just want you to embrace the fact that you are going to have a baby!!! You look gorgeous!!! I'll leave you alone now.

Nato, I will gladly go to X-factor LA with you and will wear soft cups if I have to. They don't bother me at all. It did take some getting used to though. I would encourage you to do IUI also. A while back I also looked into freezing sperm because Tim was going out of town and found out it isn't a viable options. Too bad. How much easier would it be to freeze it and insert it at will??? I think you might need a little pre-planning time to get IUI started. I know it worked well for my girlfriend who is now pregnant with twins at the ripe age of 38. It worked for her the very cycle after her mc. Do it! Do it!

Sparkly, we are both on CD7!!! I really hope the Femara works for me. I have no idea what to expect in terms of ovulating. I'll start the cough syrup tomorrow and have already started using my CBFM. I really hope I'll get a peak somewhere on CD14. What a dream that would be. I would love to Ov the same day as you! I want to be bump buddies with all of our ladies who don't already have bumps! Come on girls, let's all get knocked up together! I haven't been ttc since June when I got pregnant last time. I'm going at this with guns a blazing! Pre-seed, soft cups, CBFM, OPKs. Did I miss anything?

Lucy, I hope the craping and cramping stops. Leave it to Nato to point that out!

Megg, I hope you never have to name your baby Mobley. It isn't very cute. Where did that name come from in the depths of my brain? I have no clue!

Mone, I wish I had some words of wisdom for you. I know how hard it is to wait. I know how much you want to be pregnant again. It's great that your body is healing so quickly. I support any decision you make this cycle.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Gorgeous bump vicky!! You look lovely!

Mone - Glad the bleeding has stopped. It's hard trying to decide what to do, I know the time I fell pg without af inbetween I was so stressed out because of this and not knowing the dates (but I didn't temp/opk so that may have helped) and I lost it anyway. I felt so much better this time after we waited, but I understand why you wouldn't want to wait at all. Although a break over xmas may be relaxing, and you'll probably be conceiving around new years!!


----------



## Allie84

Oh Vicky, cutest bump pic ever! :) Thanks for sharing! Must get back to work to avoid getting caught on here, but had to chime in! :hugs: :yipee:


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh Vic, you look just lovely. Ahh. Look at you. 

Yogi, imagine if your husband was the prime minister. "Hello, is that the Kremlin, can you tell Prime Minister Yogi he has to catch the last flight back from Russia, Ive got a peak on my Clear Blue, thanks, oh yes, and tell him to not to work on his laptop on the plane, yes, it plays havoc with the wigglers. Yes, thanks, and you, byeee"

Luce, you lucky thing, no one dictates your schedule. 

Hi Sparkles - i was hoping that but am refusing to run round with my pants on my head shrieking that its my month in Nov. Yes, that crinkling is a bit creepy. Exciting with all these drug induced ovulations going on. 

Megg my twin niece and nephew are ICSI babies. 

Hi Mone, good to hear off you. If the softcup had worked free, i might've got Matt pregnant. Or somert. Oi whats going on, stop facebooking behind my back. 

Im glad the bleeding is stopping, but you poor thing, you are allowed all the mini, medium or extra large meltdowns you want. What are your plus's and minus's about trying now and waiting? I think i would be tempted to try too, but i supposed one issue is the dating, espec given what you have been through. Whatever you feel is right for you

Im watching Celebrity - I am a bit creeped out by Lembit - i love nigel so will wait before i start karate chopping him, but if he's a bully i will not like him. I dont enjoy the whole bullying thing. I thought Linford was a bit cheeky, given his cheating history, and i think i can forgive a £90 over claim. 

Dawny, i dont have my reading either. biatch

OoOOoo hearty, you are getting me excited about the whole IUI thing. But not about how long it takes. Haha at you thinking that was an option if you missed a month too - we are TTC mentalists. Eyes crossed for a CD14'er!! 


Guess what. I just had a Lindt bunny. With a solid, not hollow head. I lucked out.


----------



## Sparkly

Hearty - you seem fully equipped to me :) this will be my last chance of a BFP this year, so I'm proper going for it, clomid, metformin, pregnacare vits, baby aspirin, folic acid, cough syrup, conceive plus, softcups, progesterone cream, epo, cbfm, opk's.....enough do you think? the only things I don't have are IC hpt's......I used 30 last cycle :blush: yes you read that right and one superdrug and one frer....all I have left in the house are 3 superdrug hpt's.....and I shall try really, really hard not to buy any more O:)


----------



## NatoPMT

pmsl at sparkly getting tooled up


----------



## Sparkly

Military precision..........Soooo it has to work right?.....right?.......it's an order!


----------



## MinnieMone

I hope she goes soon Lucy, I have been doing a lot of shouting at the telly, why on earth do it if you are so phobic of everything... she must really need the dough. Hope your AF comes soon hun, did you decide to wait for a cycle before trying again, or was it because of the tests? So glad you are feeling better....isn't the human spirit incredible that we can slowly come back from that dark dark place and feel hope again, I didn't think I would this time!

Vicky - I meant to say you are tiny, not your bump (which is perfect size!), I just can't imagine how amazing it must be to have a lovely bump like that everyday, it must feel like christmas, birthday's and that moment when you are falling in love every single minute of the day. Just so happy for you.

Hearty - it's always such a dilemma re trying again so quickly. My specialist has told us not to as he is a firm believer that after a mc you should wait a few months, to let everything settle down, that the chances of another mc is increased, but then I've read so many success stories, that I'm currently of the opinion that when we have waited it still hasn't worked out, so why bother. Decisions eh!

Have a lovely evening everyone.... off to watch I'm a celebrity now.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, Sparkly, I have progesterone cream too! And a prescription for the progesterone pills once I'm pregnant. And I do have some IC hpts, but only 8 of them I think. I can't believe you used up 30!! I don't have any FRERs in the house but I have a store that I can walk to in 2 minutes from my house and buy them at any time of day. I'm lucky like that. Good thing I'm not an addict like some of you disco women... ahem... you know who you are!

Nato, don't listen to me about how long IUI takes to get going. I have no idea. I really want you to do it though!


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Luce: sorry about the craping (and sorry for laughing at the 'craping') - good news af might be on the way - i hope this means your march baby is in the making. I havent got my reading as yet. Ive been done over by an internet psychic. What are the the Friday tests for?
> 
> :haha: opps hadn't even noticed my spelling error!! Well I have cramping again today no bleeding yet so not sure when it will rear its ugly head and I'm a wee bit hormonal according to steve which all though I denied it at the time I think it may be true. Cant remember all the bloods but my dr was happy to run some tests before I go for the hospital ones I know prolactin, fsh, iron and B12 were a few of them. I'm also going to ask if they can check my vit D levels as I read somewhere about a women who had suffered recurrent miscarriage and had poor vit D levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ps, that photo with Matt, what he doesnt know is that i was sporting a soft cup at the time
> 
> 
> 
> (and never again. I hated it. It was unsavoury and unpleasant. I'm not sure i did it right cos it was just inside my fanjita. Also, i nearly couldnt get it out )Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hee hee would love to of know what his reaction to that would of been :haha:
> 
> Sorry about hubby working away. Steve and I had a chat about him working away as there is the possibility of working away next year its good money but I was bit concerned about the effect on the whole TTC issue but will have to see what happens next year. Could you go with him your?
> 
> Hearty I am so exicted for your cycle this month hope the meds do there thing.Click to expand...

Low Vit D and recurrent MC? Like me? I have that! I was at 18... 4 months of 5,000IU/day later and it was only 28. I'm now on 5,000IU one day and 10,000IU the next alternating. My doc doesn't know why it isn't going up faster!



NatoPMT said:


> i missed the Mobley dream, that sounds like something i should read
> 
> I thought that i would increase chances and not miss a month with IUI, too tempting. How long does it take to get it arranged megg, if i get a bfn could i arrange it in a few days do you think - if i dont have a private fs at the time?

It depends. I had my consultation on Aug 28, started my cycle around Sept 1, and had my IUI on Sept 13. So... it depends on how fast the docs near you work. I'd call before AF (in case she shows) to get things moving. You can always cancel in case of BFP! But, don't waste any time... Call ASAP!



Sparkly said:


> Nato - it's my betting that you won't need to be worried at DH working away next month......as you'll already be up the duff :D whoop whoop @ the +opk.....get busy girl! :haha:@ the softcup wearing at x-factor. I too tried one out for size so to speak the other day......I wasn't that impressed I could feel it in all the time, i only just managed to hook it behind my pubic bone ala the diagram! It kind of sat lengthways which I'm just not sure about......I swear I could hear it crinkling :rofl: I had flashbacks to the one and only time I tried a femidom :dohh:
> 
> Hearty - How has the femara been for you hun? I finished my clomid course today....won't it be strange if we ovulate together???
> 
> My cough medicine guzzling starts tomorrow...
> 
> I'm beginning to wish we hadn't left it until last month before ttc again.....I naively thought it may happen for us straight away...now all I can see are the months stretching ahead of me....zooming towards my next bluddy birthday :dohh:
> 
> Amy - How lovely to have an impromptu scan :happydance: @ your 2mm beany babe
> 
> Megg - ICSI sounds fab, I do know about it, I remember marveling at it when they first started doing it, I like you sometimes know more than I really want to about ttc.
> 
> Hugs to all :hugs:

Head up, honey! It could certainly happen any day now! :hugs:

Yeah, sucks to know more than you care to know sometimes! LOL But, its is sort of impressive stuff.



vickyd said:


> Ok here goes!
> View attachment 137182

OMG! You're bloody gorgeous! I didn't know what you looked like at all... and that bump is just perfect! I love it!! <3



MinnieMone said:


> Just popping in to say hi everyone...
> 
> Nato - very jealous of your X factor adventures. Hope you had trousers on, imagine if the soft cup had come loose and pinged it's way across the room hitting Wagner on the forehead! Good luck for OPK, can't believe I will be starting that malarkey up again soon.
> 
> Sugar - I added you to my facebook hun.
> 
> Megg - that just sounds incredible, I had no idea they could actually implant the egg also. It's so going to happen hun!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good, I think there are going to be a few BFP's this month.
> 
> AFM - I had a mini meltdown at the weekend I think it all finally hit me.... much better this week, bleeding has stopped and I'm starting the slow climb back to 'normal'. I've even got some ovulation pain which means we've got 3-5 days to decide whether to try again straight away or wait a cycle (I fell once before straight after mc without a period so I know I've probably got a pretty good chance). My head tells me to wait but my heart just says if it's meant to be it will happen and I don't have time to wait. Will see.
> 
> Is anyone watching I'm a celebrity? thought nigel havers was going to be nice, but he's being well horrible to poor old banana face lembit.

Thank you! :hugs: I was wondering about you this morning. It had been too long since you'd posted! 

I'm sure you'll come to the right decision. :hugs: I'm so sorry its been so tough on you lately! Its to be expected, but still rubbish!



heart tree said:


> Thank you Vicky! I know I harassed you about the picture. I hope the other girls are ok with it. I just want you to embrace the fact that you are going to have a baby!!! You look gorgeous!!! I'll leave you alone now.
> 
> Nato, I will gladly go to X-factor LA with you and will wear soft cups if I have to. They don't bother me at all. It did take some getting used to though. I would encourage you to do IUI also. A while back I also looked into freezing sperm because Tim was going out of town and found out it isn't a viable options. Too bad. How much easier would it be to freeze it and insert it at will??? I think you might need a little pre-planning time to get IUI started. I know it worked well for my girlfriend who is now pregnant with twins at the ripe age of 38. It worked for her the very cycle after her mc. Do it! Do it!
> 
> Sparkly, we are both on CD7!!! I really hope the Femara works for me. I have no idea what to expect in terms of ovulating. I'll start the cough syrup tomorrow and have already started using my CBFM. I really hope I'll get a peak somewhere on CD14. What a dream that would be. I would love to Ov the same day as you! I want to be bump buddies with all of our ladies who don't already have bumps! Come on girls, let's all get knocked up together! I haven't been ttc since June when I got pregnant last time. I'm going at this with guns a blazing! Pre-seed, soft cups, CBFM, OPKs. Did I miss anything?
> 
> Lucy, I hope the craping and cramping stops. Leave it to Nato to point that out!
> 
> Megg, I hope you never have to name your baby Mobley. It isn't very cute. Where did that name come from in the depths of my brain? I have no clue!
> 
> Mone, I wish I had some words of wisdom for you. I know how hard it is to wait. I know how much you want to be pregnant again. It's great that your body is healing so quickly. I support any decision you make this cycle.

I don't know where it came from... Tonight was full of strange dreams. Mine was a whopper too! LOL



NatoPMT said:


> ahh Vic, you look just lovely. Ahh. Look at you.
> 
> Yogi, imagine if your husband was the prime minister. "Hello, is that the Kremlin, can you tell Prime Minister Yogi he has to catch the last flight back from Russia, Ive got a peak on my Clear Blue, thanks, oh yes, and tell him to not to work on his laptop on the plane, yes, it plays havoc with the wigglers. Yes, thanks, and you, byeee"
> 
> Luce, you lucky thing, no one dictates your schedule.
> 
> Hi Sparkles - i was hoping that but am refusing to run round with my pants on my head shrieking that its my month in Nov. Yes, that crinkling is a bit creepy. Exciting with all these drug induced ovulations going on.
> 
> Megg my twin niece and nephew are ICSI babies.
> 
> Hi Mone, good to hear off you. If the softcup had worked free, i might've got Matt pregnant. Or somert. Oi whats going on, stop facebooking behind my back.
> 
> Im glad the bleeding is stopping, but you poor thing, you are allowed all the mini, medium or extra large meltdowns you want. What are your plus's and minus's about trying now and waiting? I think i would be tempted to try too, but i supposed one issue is the dating, espec given what you have been through. Whatever you feel is right for you
> 
> Im watching Celebrity - I am a bit creeped out by Lembit - i love nigel so will wait before i start karate chopping him, but if he's a bully i will not like him. I dont enjoy the whole bullying thing. I thought Linford was a bit cheeky, given his cheating history, and i think i can forgive a £90 over claim.
> 
> Dawny, i dont have my reading either. biatch
> 
> OoOOoo hearty, you are getting me excited about the whole IUI thing. But not about how long it takes. Haha at you thinking that was an option if you missed a month too - we are TTC mentalists. Eyes crossed for a CD14'er!!
> 
> 
> Guess what. I just had a Lindt bunny. With a solid, not hollow head. I lucked out.

Ooh! I love that you have ICSI twins in your family! :) Bunny sounds great! :)



AFM... I have a roast in for dinner (for the first time in my life) and I'm going to attempt Yorkshire pudding to go with it (for the first time in my life also)!!! I shall think of you girls as I nom it... unless its awful! LOL


----------



## heart tree

I know Mone, it is so hard. Look at Mel, she is a success story! My doctor has also told me that there is a greater chance of mc if you don't wait. But like you said, neither way has worked yet. Personally for me, I have always waited until my first AF. But I don't think I even Ov right after my mcs, so it is a mute point. 

Enjoy the show. Not sure we have it here in the US.


----------



## heart tree

oooh, take piccys of the Yorkshire pudding!


----------



## Sparkly

Whoop Megg a roast with yorkshires??? you lucky lady you, we normally reserve that for a sunday dinner. Are you roasting beef? I usually slow cook my meat overnight......it's lush that way.

Hearty - Do you have to wait for a +hpt before you can get the progesterone pills?


----------



## heart tree

Yes Sparkly my doctor said to wait. I have the prescription waiting for me though and could pick them up any time I wanted. I was wondering if I should just start them after Ov. My original plan was to use the cream from Ov until +hpt and then get the pills. Why do you ask?


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I know Mone, it is so hard. Look at Mel, she is a success story! My doctor has also told me that there is a greater chance of mc if you don't wait. But like you said, neither way has worked yet. Personally for me, I have always waited until my first AF. But I don't think I even Ov right after my mcs, so it is a mute point.
> 
> Enjoy the show. Not sure we have it here in the US.

See, and I've read it doesn't up your chances of MC'ing at all... and its easiest to have a successful pregnancy after a loss within 6 months of the loss. After that, you're back to whatever your odds were before.



heart tree said:


> oooh, take piccys of the Yorkshire pudding!

I will... assuming they work out! LOL I'll take pics even if they don't though!



Sparkly said:


> Whoop Megg a roast with yorkshires??? you lucky lady you, we normally reserve that for a sunday dinner. Are you roasting beef? I usually slow cook my meat overnight......it's lush that way.
> 
> Hearty - Do you have to wait for a +hpt before you can get the progesterone pills?

I've never made a roast before. I'm doing it in a crock pot. The instructions said to put it on for 6 hours (its not that big)... and I've NEVER had a Yorkshire pudding in my 29+ years. We don't do "Sunday dinner" since my grandma passed in 2003, so we don't reserve anything for those days. I think its too small to cook overnight. Its not big. There's only going to be 3 of us!!


----------



## LucyJ

> I hope she goes soon Lucy, I have been doing a lot of shouting at the telly, why on earth do it if you are so phobic of everything... she must really need the dough. Hope your AF comes soon hun, did you decide to wait for a cycle before trying again, or was it because of the tests? So glad you are feeling better....isn't the human spirit incredible that we can slowly come back from that dark dark place and feel hope again, I didn't think I would this time!

We are waiting because we were told that we couldnt try untill after our appointment on the 1st Dec. We've made different decisions after each of our losses, fter my first lost we waited as we were told and to give me body a chance to get back to normal which I'm glad I did but after the 2nd one as it was such an early loss we decided to try straight away and this time it was taken out of our hands. It doesnt help that every dr says something different you just have to go with what feels right for you.

Megg I didnt realise you were low in vit d I dont know much about it apart from this piece and read about it and my mum who is having her's checked suggested I get mine done.


----------



## LucyJ

enjoy your yorkshires megg


----------



## vickyd

Hearty actually im glad you pushed me...I kinda figured that my acceptance of having a baby was your aim! The truth is that i try and hide my bump, imagine that i just told everyone at work and most hadnt a clue that i was preggo let alone almost 6 months. 
Mone ive had this bump before and i was happy and full of pride....When i had to let her go it was made even harder to deal with the fact that it took a while for my bump to go down. Today was the first day i enjoyed my bump with Alex who was proudly taking pictures. Thanks again hearty, i love ya!


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> I hope she goes soon Lucy, I have been doing a lot of shouting at the telly, why on earth do it if you are so phobic of everything... she must really need the dough. Hope your AF comes soon hun, did you decide to wait for a cycle before trying again, or was it because of the tests? So glad you are feeling better....isn't the human spirit incredible that we can slowly come back from that dark dark place and feel hope again, I didn't think I would this time!
> 
> We are waiting because we were told that we couldnt try untill after our appointment on the 1st Dec. We've made different decisions after each of our losses, fter my first lost we waited as we were told and to give me body a chance to get back to normal which I'm glad I did but after the 2nd one as it was such an early loss we decided to try straight away and this time it was taken out of our hands. It doesnt help that every dr says something different you just have to go with what feels right for you.
> 
> Megg I didnt realise you were low in vit d I dont know much about it apart from this piece and read about it and my mum who is having her's checked suggested I get mine done.Click to expand...

Check out these:

https://www.naturallyknockedup.com/2009/11/25/boost-your-fertility-with-vitamin-d/

https://www.gettingpregnantnow.org/Articles/The_Fertility_Nutrient__Vitamin_D.html

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/3434420/Vitamin-D-can-aid-fertility.html

And this! (especially this)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SqXxXnpVho


----------



## Sparkly

heart tree said:


> Yes Sparkly my doctor said to wait. I have the prescription waiting for me though and could pick them up any time I wanted. I was wondering if I should just start them after Ov. My original plan was to use the cream from Ov until +hpt and then get the pills. Why do you ask?

I was wondering if they may be of benefit to me, my plan was to use the progesterone cream and then if I get a +hpt ask my docs for the progesterone. I guess if I were you I would just use them after ov had been confirmed, every little helps, get that prescription filled my dearie :)


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hearty actually im glad you pushed me...I kinda figured that my acceptance of having a baby was your aim! The truth is that i try and hide my bump, imagine that i just told everyone at work and most hadnt a clue that i was preggo let alone almost 6 months.
> Mone ive had this bump before and i was happy and full of pride....When i had to let her go it was made even harder to deal with the fact that it took a while for my bump to go down. Today was the first day i enjoyed my bump with Alex who was proudly taking pictures. Thanks again hearty, i love ya!

Hearty is good like that... in sneaky ways! :)


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls I'm just on iPhone at mo, so can't catch up properly but wanted to say hi and will read back through posts tomorrow.
Nato, that's so funny about wearing the softcup when meeting Matt. I reckon if you get a bfp this month, you will have him to thank 
I've sacked the softcups on the head, they made me feel minging! Will stick to old fashioned way I reckon.
Vicky what an adorable bump. You are so petite! 
I'm loving I'm a celeb. Think Shaun Ryder is hilarious and gill mckeith is an irritating mare! 
X


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for those megg they were really interesting. I cant believe how much vit d she had to take.

Vicky I am so glad that you and alex could enjoy your bump together today you do look fab. :hugs:

Hearty is a clever lady.

Right girls I've got to go to bed as I'm teaching tomorrow wont be around untill tomorrow evening as cant get onto the site while at work.

:hugs: to all


----------



## MinnieMone

oh vicky your post made me cry, I'm so happy that you feel you can embrace your beautiful bump and it must have made Alex so proud to take the pictures. Yay to Hearty for chivvying!

Lucy, it's hard when it's enforced waiting eh, but I know they get ansy if you get preggo when they're testing. I did, and got a right old telling owwwfff. December will be here quick as tho' and you can come back to the madness!

Thanks Megg for your views.... I think I'm just concerned that if I do ov before next AF the egg might be even less quality than usual, but I will never know. there is so much conflicting advice from Dr's/t'internet, if I get a positive OPK Mart and I will decide there and then I think. Spur of the moment bonk!

Nato - I love Nigel too usually, (he was a legend as Louis in the street), but he's a bit snippety for my liking at the mo'.... shaun r is twistin my melon mans tho'... love him!

Sparkly - sounds like you have everything covered - do you think the metformin is helpful, I've come off it as I didn't think it was doing anything and because I ovulate I still don't know why the specialist put me on it... he said it would improve egg quality, but I think it made it worse.... i've been doing lots of reading up on it though and it is supposed to give those with PCOS the same miscarriage rate as those without, so now i'm thinking bugger I should be back on it.... (ahhhh!!! can you tell I'm confused!)


----------



## Megg33k

There is no "right answer," Mone... I wish there was. I think either way would be fine. Whatever makes you feel most comfortable!

AFM... I don't think this roast is going very well... *sigh*


----------



## heart tree

Mone do you have PCOS? I guess I didn't realize that. Are your cycles long? Were you taking any other meds? Sorry if you've answered these questions before. Sometimes it takes me a few times to get peoples information straight in my head. 

Vicky I'm so pleased that my little trick worked. I really want you to glean some joy from this pregnancy. How lovely that you and Alex shared that experience. That was an unintentional benefit to my insistence that you post the pic! I can't believe your coworkers don't realize. You look pretty pregnant!


----------



## yogi77

Wow Sparkly and Hearty, you ladies are armed and ready to go!!! I feel so old school with no ammunition!!! Just a couple of OPK's, some :sex: and everything crossed but my legs! :haha:

Vicky that's a great bump pic!

Mone glad your bleeding has stopped.

Lucy sorry your craping/cramping, hope it goes away and you get AF soon! 



NatoPMT said:


> ahh Vic, you look just lovely. Ahh. Look at you.
> 
> Yogi, imagine if your husband was the prime minister. "Hello, is that the Kremlin, can you tell Prime Minister Yogi he has to catch the last flight back from Russia, Ive got a peak on my Clear Blue, thanks, oh yes, and tell him to not to work on his laptop on the plane, yes, it plays havoc with the wigglers. Yes, thanks, and you, byeee"


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

Good evening lovely ladies,

Aww Vicky, I'm so, so pleased that you have been embracing your bump with Alex taking photos today. :hugs: I also don't know how you hid it for so long, you look super pregnant to me! 

Nato, I loved hearing that you were wearing a softcup with Matt but did not love hearing you might miss ov with OH next cycle...I say go with the IUI if you can get in. How exciting. Oh, and I drooled at your Lindt bunny comment. I saw some in the shop yesterday being sold as Christmas bunnies (?) and almost got some; I think now that it's back in my head I'm just going to have to splurge.

Dawny, I hope your symptoms are a good sign, and aso that you get your reading soon (along with Nato). There must be some Sandra backlog.

Sparkly, you are armed and ready! Same with Hearty. Good luck this cycle, it seems like you're really upping your chances so I have everything crossed for a nice BFP for you both! And Yogi, going at it the minimalist route (I have to lol thinking OPKS are minimalist when I used to think they meant serious business and wasn't ready for them yet). I'm with Hearty and would love for all of us non preggo Derailers to be bump buddies soon!

It's so lovely to hear from you, Mone. :hugs: It's such a touch decision and I like that you're going to see what happens in the moment. They always say it's good to go with your gut instinct. 

Sparkly, I cannot believe you did 30 hpts lol!!! I will no longer feel bad for testing twice in a day. I love it, though, a POAS addict after my own heart.

Megg, how was your roast?


----------



## Allie84

I am so confused.

I just got my most recent '7dpo' progesterone tests results in the mail (from last week). They have gone down to either 4 or 7 (I can't read his bloody handwriting) from nearly 10 last cycle! :(

At first I was so upset thinking my progesterone got worse, but it doesn't make sense. I ovulated much sooner than last cycle, and my luteal phase is shaping up to be longer. I don't know if it's wishful thinking but now I'm thinking I got the DPO wrong and wondering if that seems plausible? 

Today I am 13dpo, supposedly, but AF is not here, whereas last cycle I was spotting and cramping at this time, with AF showing up in full force the next day. Also, why would my progesterone get worse with earlier ov and soy? :shrug: Oh, and I was doubting FF all this time because it has me ovulating before my CBFM peak. I'm wondering if my temperatures are just shoddy and I'm really only 11 dpo right now? That would mean I got my 7dpo bloods on 5dpo and it might account for the low number. 

I realize I'm just rambling here. If that made sense to anyone I'd appreciate your feedback. Sometimes I worry I just have an inability to accept bad news and I just justify everything, I want to make sure I'm not doing that.


----------



## yogi77

I wish I could help you Allie but I don't know anything about that stuff :shrug:

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Yogi! I suppose it doesn't really matter, as I'm out anyways this cycle, but I thought temping was so accurate...now I'm not convinced.


----------



## heart tree

Whoa Allie there's a lot going on here. Honestly I think any of your scenarios is possible. Did you do the test after fasting? I think that might affect it. I just did a little research on google and read it is ok to get one at 5 dpo but the number would be lower than 7 dpo. They are looking for a 10 or above. Anything lower may mean weak ovulation. To be honest I'm confused by your info too. I don't think you are in denial or trying to justify bad news. I just think you have conflicting and confusing information.


----------



## heart tree

One thing that has never been wrong for me is temping. You might want to try vaginal temping next cycle to see if it is more accurate.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks hearty. I just googled too, and even if it was 5dpo it still should be higher. :( I was going to take progesterone cream this cycle just for kicks, but didn't because of that stupid blood test. I should have just done it, because I had that bit of spotting at 7dpo and loads of cramps, but nothing after. I wonder if an egg was trying to implant but my progesterone was too low? There's no point wondering, I suppose, or even thinking the cream would do the trick, but I can't help but think about it. I was so happy to be ovulating within a decent time frame that I was going to go all out...so I'm wishing I had done the cream. However, when I went to GNC to get it, I saw that it said on the label that progesterone was known to be carcinogenic?! It put me off it, as well as wanting the blood test to be accurate. Grrr.

I think I will test vaginally next cycle. I also believe my temps might have been screwy this cycle due to feeling ill over the weekend.


----------



## heart tree

I think you might be jumping the gun here. A little spotting is not indicative of IB. It could be a fluctuation in hormones. If you were ill your temps could be wrong. I think you should have a few more charts under your belt before using the cream. You need to feel confident about your ov date. If you end up doing the cream before ov you will delay it even longer. Try not to beat yourself up. You are trying to understand your body. As you know I've had similar frustrations. With patience and maybe meds you can get in control of your cycle. I'm not sure about the cream being a carcinogen. What kind were you looking at? My acupuncturist told me the only safe one she knew about was the Emerita Pro gest brand. You can buy it from Amazon.


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, I guess I'm just looking for a reason to be mad at myself, ha. The cream I was looking at was the GNC Women's Progesterone Cream (incidently not available in California as per the website just now). You're right, it's best to be definitely sure of my ov date before I take it, and it seems as though my temps threw this cycle off. I guess once AF arrives I'll be able to deduce when I actually did ovulate.

Who would have thought with OPKS, a monitor, AND temping I would still be unsure of my ovulation date! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

I've had two cycles with positive opks a week before I actually ovulated. I hear you. Why can't it be easier? Certainly AF will give you a better idea. If she doesnt show tomorrow will you test again?


----------



## Allie84

I'm out of tests :blush:, not to mention sick of looking at stark white BFNs, but if AF isn't here in a few days I will test. I think I'll go buy some OPKs too, though, because now I'm not convinced this isn't going to go the way of my last two cycles where I ovulated on CD37. Maybe it's been a fever giving me crosshairs for a week. Who knows. I'm pretty much symptomless right now either way except feeling sickly. 

Is this your last day of letrozole?

Oh, Megg, I want to add I just read those Vitamin D articles and found them very intersting. I'm about to add Vitamin D to my arsenal of vitamin supplements!


----------



## Allie84

I was just thinking and remembered my progesterone isn't high enough for me to be pregnant anyways. :dohh: So, I don't think I'll test at all.


----------



## heart tree

I didn't want to say anything but since you did, I don't think it would be the worst idea to do some more opks. 

Remind me what next steps are with your doctor? I would really love you to get this sorted. Maybe join me on the letrozole train. I know you hate drugs but they might give you a little sanity. That reminds me, I have to go take my last dose right now.


----------



## Allie84

The next steps are a butt load of CD3 blood tests, an ultrasound at my appt next month (don't know where in my cycle I will be), and a glucose challenge test. We'll then discuss treatment but he's thinking Metformin, or if my hormones are totally awful, Clomid (I may ask for letrozole instead). He also offered an HSG if I want one but isn't suggesting one yet. 

I forgot to answer your question about when I took the progesterone test...it was about 5 in the evening, not fasting...I wonder if that affected it? I know it's cyclical according to time of day and all.

I'm back on the OPK train tomorrow. I'm glad you don't think it's crazy. :) It's hard to know what's right in the fever induced haze I've been living in. ;)


----------



## heart tree

No honey not crazy at all. Just confusing. I'm glad you have a sound plan of action moving forward. The sooner you can address this the better. Letrozole aka Femara is waaaaay more expensive than Clomid which is why I think most people still use Clomid. If you can do Femara you should. From everything I read it is better for your body. And there is the discount program to get it fo $10 for 8 cycles. Some docs still think Clomid is the gold standard. Hopefully yours also believes in Femara. My FS obviously likes it and even my acupuncturist thinks it is much better. 

I'm off to have dinner now. I kind of hope AF shows for you tomorrow so you can stop being confused and move on. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Actually, spotting post-O can be indicative of low progesterone. It was one of my tip-offs.

I wish I knew what to tell you... It would help if you could be 100% sure that it was done the right day... but if it was, you might need something stronger than the over the counter cream to help counteract the low levels. If you DO buy a cream, make sure it says "USP" on it... If not, its not the bio-identical stuff and won't help at all. The good ones are always sort of expensive... at least $20.

And, progesterone can change drastically from one cycle's ovulation to the next. A stronger O will come with higher numbers. The "what if this affected it" stuff won't help, it'll only drive you crazy wondering. There are no answers. I did that... and it never got me anywhere.



Allie84 said:


> I'm out of tests :blush:, not to mention sick of looking at stark white BFNs, but if AF isn't here in a few days I will test. I think I'll go buy some OPKs too, though, because now I'm not convinced this isn't going to go the way of my last two cycles where I ovulated on CD37. Maybe it's been a fever giving me crosshairs for a week. Who knows. I'm pretty much symptomless right now either way except feeling sickly.
> 
> Is this your last day of letrozole?
> 
> Oh, Megg, I want to add I just read those Vitamin D articles and found them very intersting. I'm about to add Vitamin D to my arsenal of vitamin supplements!

The only thing I'll say about VIt D is that the excess isn't lost through urine. It stays with you. So, you really need it tested, because you can have too much. Your body can't eliminate it like it can with other supplements.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! The roast! It was good. The Yorkshire pudding... I think I made it wrong. I need someone skilled with them to give me a recipe. The things that I made... I don't think that's what they're supposed to feel, look, or taste like. They weren't bad, but I'm sure they were wrong.


----------



## heart tree

Megg I agree. If progesterone is too low, the cream might not do a thing as it is such a low dose. The kind I use is bio- identical and is over $20. I also agree that the "what ifs" don't do any good. Sound advice for our sweet Allie. 

I'm very curious about this Yorkshire pudding!


----------



## vickyd

Allie im not very experienced in these mattres but when i decided to try again a few months after my D&C i talked to doc about temping ect. to see my ovulation dates and he said that its best and most accurate if i have US on days 14, 16, 18 of my cycle to pinpoint exact ovulation dates. Then we can for certainty the correct date for progesterone testing. Although again he did not see justification for progesterone testing as this is warranted only if youve been trying for over a year. Again, this is the protocol of his clinic and im sure its different everywhere.

Mone, thanks for your kind words babe. I really hope that you will be in my shoes in the near future but hopefully without the neurosis.

Hearty now that youve finished with the meds do you just BD as normal? 

Megg im sure you did everything right with the yorkshire pudding, they are just bland and i think the descriptions you were getting on here were making you think they are better than they actually are LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Oh i forgot to clarify why most people didnt have a clue about my pregnancy. At work i wear alot of loose fitting clothes since i have to be at the production site alot where the labourers tend to stare at your body parts and comment without any political correctness. There actually is no laws here that protect you from verbal sexual harasment so i just try and avoid looking feminine lol!!! The other thing is that im in my own lab and i wear a labcoat all day so my collegues just thought i was putting on weight. Pretty sneaky of me right????


----------



## Sparkly

MinnieMone said:


> Sparkly - sounds like you have everything covered - do you think the metformin is helpful, I've come off it as I didn't think it was doing anything and because I ovulate I still don't know why the specialist put me on it... he said it would improve egg quality, but I think it made it worse.... i've been doing lots of reading up on it though and it is supposed to give those with PCOS the same miscarriage rate as those without, so now i'm thinking bugger I should be back on it.... (ahhhh!!! can you tell I'm confused!)

I have no idea if the metformin is helping me or not, but I have been told not to stop taking it! I was on it a few years ago and didn't feel it was helping me so stopped it, then after my m/c when I read the research on pcos and m/c I was shocked to find we have a 45% chance of miscarrying every pregnancy, with the metformin this knocks it back to around 15% which is just like 'normal'. I still ovulate without any medication, and my cycles are very regular, but that is deceptive as I have every single other pcos symptom :( It is your choice of course, but give yourself the best chance honey, I know the side effects can be horrible, but once your body settles down with it, it gets easier.


----------



## Sparkly

Allie - I agree with Meg here, spotting after ov is usually a sign of low progesterone. Back in June this year I had an annovulatory cycle and spotted for 2 bloody weeks!! I feel you may benefit from clomid/leterezole it will give you a stronger ovulation and raise your progesterone.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

ARGH hormonal anger is not good for me today!

I went for my consultant appointment yesterday and it was a complete waste of time. I got in there and he was going through my miscarriages in great detail (explaining what a blighted ovum is - yeah I f*cking know mate!!!) and then said "oh so you've had your 20 week scan then?"

Cue confusion from me and OH and turns out he's not meant to see me until 21 weeks!! I said that as I had once had a heart murmer (I stress - HAD one, not have one) I assumed the midwife wanted me to come early. Then I mentioned my history with ovarian tumours and cysts and turns out no one had bothered sending ANY of my medical notes across!!! So I had to sit there with the secretary going through details about my consultant and private clinic from the time so they can request them.

What a waste of time. My heart 'murmur' does not affect my day to day life and when they diagnosed it at 15 they told me it was so minor it was nothing and would have faded by the age of 18. And my ovarian cysts etc wouldn't affect my pregnancy now I imagine.

Gah. My mum keeps saying she wants me under consultant care as it's safer and she'd rather they looked after me properly, but all I keep thinking is I have to take two hours out of work (I know you get paid time off for appointments, but my boss is VERY difficult with these things) for these appointments whereas its 20 mins for the midwife, and all i can imagine is me strapped down during labour unable to move for monitors etc.

*and breathe*


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, think I've caught up now. Hope you are all having a good day.

Amy, fab news on the ultrasound. Do you have any pics yet?

Hearty, good luck with the meds this month. I have my fingers crossed for you:thumbup:

Nato, that's crap about your hubby being away for BDing period. Mine was meant to be going away last month during my ov time and I lost the plot completely! We'd had a break for a few months, so was really counting on that one. Cried a lot and generally stamped by feet. In the end, he lied and said we had a fertility appt around the day he was meant to be flying to America. It worked, and he went the next week instead. Not that it mattered, as no BFP for me anyway!

Sparkly, good luck with the cough medicine. Maybe I'm weird, but I love the taste of it!

Mone, so sorry to hear you had a meltdown :hugs: if you do feel emotionally ready to go for it this month, I really wish the best of you.

Megg, I'm about to purchase a slowcooker from Tesco. The hard part for me will be getting my arse out of bed early enough in the morning to put the ingredients in in, but I'm going to give it a go. I adore Yorskhire puds, but they're a bugger to make. I just use frozen ones and cheat!

Allie, sorry to hear about the low progesterone levels. Mine came back as 12, but according to my temps, CBFM and OPK I ovulated. If you google it, normal progeterone levels seem to vary depending on where you look. I'm going to ask my FS when I see him on the 22nd Nov. Certainly, I'm spotting every month and I know this is a sign of low progesterone. If I'm offered clomid or anything like that, I'm going to take his hand off for it! Since my experience with the B6 this month (luteal phase even shorter!), I'm not taking any other extra supplements to Pregnacare unless FS approves it.

I nearly died laughing watching Shaun R on I'm a celeb last night. I've never seen anyone eat a penis with such gusto :haha:
I reckon Gill Mcteeth is putting on her fears for the camera! it's not on tonight cos of football :growlmad: I depend on this and X Factor to get me through the long Winter nights!
x


----------



## sugarlove

PS Cesca your Consultant sounds like a knob!
x


----------



## Sparkly

Lol @ Sugar................IMHO most consultants are knobs!! :haha:


----------



## dawny690

*I got an email off sandra must have been getting annoyed with me keep asking  she says she recieved my bits and my reading will be with me today  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*My nipples are so sore today  and very very tired  xxxx*


----------



## sugarlove

Sounds promising Dawnyx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nooo he was really nice himself, I'm just pissed off at the incompetence of 1) being refered in the first place when I don't think I really need to be 2) an appointment being made for when I'm 17 weeks not the normal 21 and 3) not sending my bloody notes across! It's the midwives more than anything! I suppose that should make me happy to be under consultant care, haha!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you everyone. You are wise women! I will do the cream this next luteal phase since I don't see my doctor until December. 

Well, mystery solved. I have a bit of spotting today as I always get the day before full AF, and my temp is nice and low. So, it looks like my progesterone test was taken about one or two days early, if my previous luteal phase is correct. This still leaves with me with a 13 day luteal phase.

Sugar, our progesterone measurements over here are different so I have no idea what a 12 means in comparison. :shrug: Here, 10 is the minimum 'good' number, and I am now at a 7 (confirmed with doc), taken 5 or 6 days post ovulation. 

At least the soy made me ovulate early enough to give me a pretty normal length cycle. Hurray for AF! Time to start again....


----------



## heart tree

That's good news Allie. Now you have some peace of mind and can move forward. 

Dawny I hope this is your BFP. Can't wait to hear about the reading. 

Cesca sorry about all the crap you went through. 

Hi to everyone. Hope you are having a good Wednesday. It's only 6:40 am for me. Am about to have breakfast and then go to the gym.


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, I'm sorry to hear your consultant appt was a waste! That's very frustrating. When is your next appointment?

Vicky, that was a very clever way to hide your bump! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## vickyd

Hearty you sure are an early riser!! I can never get out of bed before 8 am lol!


----------



## heart tree

I know Vicky. I wake up before my alarm clock even on weekends. It annoys me!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about your consultant appointment, Cesca! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Oh i forgot to clarify why most people didnt have a clue about my pregnancy. At work i wear alot of loose fitting clothes since i have to be at the production site alot where the labourers tend to stare at your body parts and comment without any political correctness. There actually is no laws here that protect you from verbal sexual harasment so i just try and avoid looking feminine lol!!! The other thing is that im in my own lab and i wear a labcoat all day so my collegues just thought i was putting on weight. Pretty sneaky of me right????

Wow! That's really shitty that there are no laws that protect against verbal sexual harassment. That's shocking!



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls, think I've caught up now. Hope you are all having a good day.
> 
> Amy, fab news on the ultrasound. Do you have any pics yet?
> 
> Hearty, good luck with the meds this month. I have my fingers crossed for you:thumbup:
> 
> Nato, that's crap about your hubby being away for BDing period. Mine was meant to be going away last month during my ov time and I lost the plot completely! We'd had a break for a few months, so was really counting on that one. Cried a lot and generally stamped by feet. In the end, he lied and said we had a fertility appt around the day he was meant to be flying to America. It worked, and he went the next week instead. Not that it mattered, as no BFP for me anyway!
> 
> Sparkly, good luck with the cough medicine. Maybe I'm weird, but I love the taste of it!
> 
> Mone, so sorry to hear you had a meltdown :hugs: if you do feel emotionally ready to go for it this month, I really wish the best of you.
> 
> Megg, I'm about to purchase a slowcooker from Tesco. The hard part for me will be getting my arse out of bed early enough in the morning to put the ingredients in in, but I'm going to give it a go. I adore Yorskhire puds, but they're a bugger to make. I just use frozen ones and cheat!
> 
> Allie, sorry to hear about the low progesterone levels. Mine came back as 12, but according to my temps, CBFM and OPK I ovulated. If you google it, normal progeterone levels seem to vary depending on where you look. I'm going to ask my FS when I see him on the 22nd Nov. Certainly, I'm spotting every month and I know this is a sign of low progesterone. If I'm offered clomid or anything like that, I'm going to take his hand off for it! Since my experience with the B6 this month (luteal phase even shorter!), I'm not taking any other extra supplements to Pregnacare unless FS approves it.
> 
> I nearly died laughing watching Shaun R on I'm a celeb last night. I've never seen anyone eat a penis with such gusto :haha:
> I reckon Gill Mcteeth is putting on her fears for the camera! it's not on tonight cos of football :growlmad: I depend on this and X Factor to get me through the long Winter nights!
> x

But, we don't have frozen ones! :(



Allie84 said:


> Thank you everyone. You are wise women! I will do the cream this next luteal phase since I don't see my doctor until December.
> 
> Well, mystery solved. I have a bit of spotting today as I always get the day before full AF, and my temp is nice and low. So, it looks like my progesterone test was taken about one or two days early, if my previous luteal phase is correct. This still leaves with me with a 13 day luteal phase.
> 
> Sugar, our progesterone measurements over here are different so I have no idea what a 12 means in comparison. :shrug: Here, 10 is the minimum 'good' number, and I am now at a 7 (confirmed with doc), taken 5 or 6 days post ovulation.
> 
> At least the soy made me ovulate early enough to give me a pretty normal length cycle. Hurray for AF! Time to start again....

What measurement was your progesterone listed in? I'm assuming it was in standard American measurements, yes?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, and :rofl: @ Vicky saying the Yorkshire pudding was probably right but I'd been made to think it was better than it really is! I really don't think it was right. It didn't look like any picture of it I've ever seen. The pics make it look sort of like a flaky pastry with a dip in the center... mine were more like dense muffin shaped creatures... It was bizarre. I took a pic to post later.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> mine were more like dense muffin shaped creatures..

mine too!!!

not sure if you remember, but i posted last time we had the yorks pudding discussion to say i mess them up as well, and i use a Delia recipe and she is queen of yorkshire puddings. Mine sound like yours. They look like scotch pancakes. 

Im gonna try this recipe next time

https://www.cherriesandplums.com/2010/06/yorkshire-pudding.html

i am the crappest cook ever. properly ever


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> mine were more like dense muffin shaped creatures..
> 
> mine too!!!
> 
> not sure if you remember, but i posted last time we had the yorks pudding discussion to say i mess them up as well, and i use a Delia recipe and she is queen of yorkshire puddings. Mine sound like yours. They look like scotch pancakes.
> 
> Im gonna try this recipe next time
> 
> https://www.cherriesandplums.com/2010/06/yorkshire-pudding.html
> 
> i am the crappest cook ever. properly everClick to expand...

That's what kills me! I'm a GOOD cook! I don't fuck things up normally! But, this? I just don't get. Mine sort of looked like the ones you posted on that link... but not exactly!

I was expecting something like this:

https://only-cookware.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/yorkshire-pudding-7.JPG

It is NOT what I got! LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

allie, sorry im no use on your stuff, a 13 day LP is in the 'normal' bracket though isnt it? 

vic, i manage building sites as my job is redesigning and rebuilding parks/open spaces and i am effectively the boss when i do (which makes me feel very important) - if someone says owt to me they get removed from site. Its now 'good construction' practice to sack men who hang off site leering at women. 

So if any of you ever get wolf whistled, complain to the developer. 

Sugar, have last nights im a celeb on pause right now. I love shaun ryder although i went off him when someone told me i looked like him

Mone, see what you mean about nigel. He is a grumpy little number isnt he


----------



## NatoPMT

i think the ones on that link look lush. mine look like little dense frisbees.


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> Ok here goes!
> View attachment 137182

Beautiful!



MinnieMone said:


> Just popping in to say hi everyone...
> 
> AFM - I had a mini meltdown at the weekend I think it all finally hit me.... much better this week, bleeding has stopped and I'm starting the slow climb back to 'normal'. I've even got some ovulation pain which means we've got 3-5 days to decide whether to try again straight away or wait a cycle (I fell once before straight after mc without a period so I know I've probably got a pretty good chance). My head tells me to wait but my heart just says if it's meant to be it will happen and I don't have time to wait. Will see.

:hi: :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> Guess what. I just had a Lindt bunny. With a solid, not hollow head. I lucked out.

:rofl: For some reason I read "I licked out." instead "I lucked out." That made me giggle...



Sparkly said:


> Hearty - you seem fully equipped to me :) this will be my last chance of a BFP this year, so I'm proper going for it, clomid, metformin, pregnacare vits, baby aspirin, folic acid, cough syrup, conceive plus, softcups, progesterone cream, epo, cbfm, opk's.....enough do you think? the only things I don't have are IC hpt's......I used 30 last cycle :blush: yes you read that right and one superdrug and one frer....all I have left in the house are 3 superdrug hpt's.....and I shall try really, really hard not to buy any more O:)

All I can say is... WOW!



dawny690 said:


> *I got an email off sandra must have been getting annoyed with me keep asking  she says she recieved my bits and my reading will be with me today  xxxx*

YAY! :dance:

AHH! All caught up! Hope everyone is having a great day! :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

They do! Mine looked like... uhm... lemme post the pic! :(

At least the roast and potatoes looked good... and it was good! :)
 



Attached Files:







Yorkshire pudding.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









Roast and potatoes.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> AHH! All caught up! Hope everyone is having a great day! :hug:

No complaints here yet! :) How are you and bump? xxx


----------



## vickyd

I remember an episode of Ramsey's kitchen nightmares where he was helping out a pub that used frozen yorkshire puddings and was teaching them how to make them from scratch. The result did not look like the picture Megg uploaded but more pancake shaped. Maybe the more homemade they are the more they resemble pancakes?????

Nato when i first started working there,right after my phd in the UK i was offended by the remarks the labourers made. I complained to the boss and he looked at me like i was an alien!!!!! He said they dont mean anything by it and basically just to ignore them. To be honest it doesnt bother me anymore, but i do dress more like a bloke so that i dont encourage them.


----------



## Megg33k

That's bizarre that its okay. Some gals might be less resilient than you and really bothered by it. Ah well... So goes life, I suppose!

Hmm... Maybe it is the "pre-made" ones that look so pretty!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girlies,

Hope your all ok, can't belive it's only Wednesday this week is dragging!!! I'm having a "good" day thank god, only 2 more sleeps until we see our lil boy again :rofl:


----------



## Dazed

My moms resemble the first pick you posted Megg, but I don't know her secret, sorry. She makes hers from scratch.


----------



## sugarlove

Megg, I would still eat them as long as they were smothered with gravy  
They are a difficult thing to get right. My gran used to make fantastic high rise ones. Don't know what her secret was though!
I'm having lambs liver casserole today. Some hate it, but you can't beat a bit of offal!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, she needs to give up her secret, Dazed! Mine were also from scratch! :wacko:

Glad its a "good" day, Sass! :hugs:

I wanted that super rise look! It didn't happen! LOL Uhm... I'm gagging at your dinner choice, sugar. That's disgusting! :sick: LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

dawny, any reading yet? i dont have mine. I am getting impatient

Vic, i know you have no choice, but even by not being bothered, its kind of enabling as its saying that you accept their behaviour - a lovely lose-lose situation


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, good for you and your tough skin. I'm so used to working with women that I can't even imagine that kind of unwanted attention at work. Eeewww.

Nato, you sound like a tough broad with your deep voice and boss like attitude!

Megg, yours don't look like the first photo, but they don't look awful either. I don't eat meat so I can't comment on the roast.

So I got a call from my father yesterday. He helps build robotic machines that do minimally invasive endoscopic surgery. When I first got my adenomyosis diagnosis, I started researching and found a few links that said there was some new cutting edge surgery being done on it with these very robots that my father helps to build! I told him about it and he said he would ask around. It doesn't hurt that he is best friends with the president of the company. Recently there was a big conference of all the hospitals, and surgeons around the world who are using these robots and my father's friend spoke to someone who marketed these robots to gynocology departments in hospitals. This guy happens to know a surgeon who specializes in adenomyosis. Apparently he's the cream of the crop. The surgeon asked for all of my records and said he would consult with me! He's in Florida which is far, but I'd be willing to go anywhere if they could help remove this tissue safely. I know it's a long shot as this condition is not easy to operate on with success, but it gives me a glimmer of hope. Obviously, we're going to keep trying regardless, but I have a new avenue to chase down. It has me very emotional today. I hate thinking about this condition I have. I'd much rather be in denial about it. But I have to face it if I want to consult with a surgeon. So on one hand I'm moving forward with getting pregnant this cycle. And on the other, I'm feeling very hopeless that this condition is the cause of my mcs. And on an invisible hand, I'm feeling excited that someone might be able to help. I'm a mess right now. This is all so hard.


----------



## Dazed

Awww Hearty! YAY :happydance:. I actually want to jump up and down for you right now, but its kinda hard since I'm in my office at work.


----------



## dawny690

NatoPMT said:


> dawny, any reading yet? i dont have mine. I am getting impatient
> 
> Vic, i know you have no choice, but even by not being bothered, its kind of enabling as its saying that you accept their behaviour - a lovely lose-lose situation

* I'm impatient too she said today in the email she sent earlier and still dont have it  xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Dazed. How are you doing hon?


----------



## Megg33k

I think that sounds very promising, Hearty! I know I'd rather everything work out for you without the necessity of surgery... but I'd love for you to consult with this guy if that's not the case! :hugs: I think its a good thing... for sure. I can't imagine how torn you must feel about the whole thing... but that's why we're here! We'll always listen!


----------



## yogi77

That's great news Hearty!!


----------



## sugarlove

Hugs to you Hearty. This consultation sounds like a really good idea
X


----------



## Dazed

I'm doing rather good Hearty! Thanks for asking :hugs:. Keeping the PMA up, gearing up for my stay-cation starting tomorrow and ready to clean up my act (and probably my house)!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Dazed 

Hearty, thats very good news. I think there is more than a glimmer there even without his intervention - it may be about chance and luck, and that at some point you will have that lucky bean that sticks, or it might not even have a causal link to the tissue - but anything that increases your chances has to be damned fine news. I think even just being assessed by this surgeon is essential - if he knows his stuff, he might be able to assess your condition and let you know if he believes there to be a causal link

dawny, still no reading? i thought you were about to post what she said and we would all coo and fawn over your reading. I want a reading to coo over.


----------



## dawny690

NatoPMT said:


> Hi Dazed
> 
> Hearty, thats very good news. I think there is more than a glimmer there even without his intervention - it may be about chance and luck, and that at some point you will have that lucky bean that sticks, or it might not even have a causal link to the tissue - but anything that increases your chances has to be damned fine news. I think even just being assessed by this surgeon is essential - if he knows his stuff, he might be able to assess your condition and let you know if he believes there to be a causal link
> 
> dawny, still no reading? i thought you were about to post what she said and we would all coo and fawn over your reading. I want a reading to coo over.

*Your wish is my command  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Hi hunni ok i want to mention where there is a little girl on her way to you and i want to mention a conception around december of the year an january of next , i keep being drawn to the 26th of a month , and also a link to early september of next year. I want to mention that i feel she is a very energetic baby and wont sleep very much lol , but i feel that you wont mind anyway as you will love spending time with her.

The first card i have chosen for you is The Cosmos
This is showing me where you are being told that all good things come to those who wait, i want to say where i feel that there is a lot of progress around you at the moment and you are getting to where you want to be with others areas of your life aswell.I want to mention where you have been asking for spirits help with ttc and they have and are sending this. I want to mention where im being drawn to your cycles as well and where you have been looking at this a lot or concentrating on it.

The second card is The Dream walker
This is showing me where you this is a dream of yours in a sense, and you are going to love and live every moment of your pregnancy , i want to easier you that don't see any issues with the pregnancy regarding health or your baby.

The last card is The lady of the gift
This is showing me where you are a very caring, a generous person , you are always trying to help others achieve what they want in life, and i feel that now it is your time to enjoy some of the things that you have and are going to be achieving, you are also being told to grasp life an any opportunities that come your way with both hands, don't let anything pass you by.*


----------



## pregoinnorge

That sounds really promising, Amanda! Cool that your dad works with that kind of technology too! I hope you can get some more information soon :)


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the words of encouragement girls. Thanks Nato for giving me a new perspective on it. You are right, it may very well be more than a glimmer of hope and you are right, to be assessed by a surgeon who knows his stuff is an amazing opportunity. What are the odds of this? My father almost died last year after being hit by a stupid kid on a go-cart while my father was on his bicycle. He suffered a severe traumatic brain injury and was out of work for almost a year. He still hasn't gotten back on his bike and he was an avid bicyclist riding 100 miles almost every Saturday! We weren't sure he would live, let alone ever be able to go back to work again. But he's back and he's been able to get me in touch with a potential world expert in this type of surgery. I can't believe it. I actually cried when my father called me at work yesterday and told me. 

I should also add that my father walked out on me and my mother when I was 6 months old and we haven't been super close. His accident and my losses have brought us a lot closer. This seals the deal.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dawny I have mine too - was there anything else in the reading which really struck chords?

I dont quite understand what she means by:

i want to mention a conception around december of the year an january of next 

does she mean Dec of this year? 

if so, congrats, you are SO nearly there!!!

will post mine in a min


----------



## NatoPMT

Heres mine:

ok lucy as i tune in i want to mention a girl with links to a birth in november of next year , so i feel conception should be around about march of next year. I want to mention where i feel this is a boy,although they keep saying to me a boy and a girl , so its very possible it will either be twins or a brother and sister born quite close together in a sense.I feel this girl is dark haired ,and weighs around 6lb 2 ounces at birth.

The first card i have for you is the phoenix
This is showing a change in your mood and also your ttc circumstances , as i fele you have been worrying a lot recently , over worrying as well and really stressing yourself out , but i feel you now can relax a bit more and focus on what the end result here is going to be.I want to mention that you have a lot of passion and fire within you and a determination to get what you want from your life.

The second card is The lady of the gift
This is showing me the winter time again , so it is again confirming the month of november again, i want to mention that you see this baby as a precious gift , the gift of life in a sense. I feel that she brings so much happiness to you and others around you both.

The last card is the sacred union 

This is showing me that you have a very strong and loving partnership , i feel there is a strong attraction between you both and you have a very loving and compatible relationship. I want to mention though where at times one of you seems more grown up than the other lol.I want to mention where there is space in this relationship for this baby and many more i keep being told.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww Amanda thats fab and kind of like fate.xxx


----------



## yogi77

Dawny and Nato I loved both of your readings!!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, both of your readings are pretty awesome. I think in Dawny's she means this December/January.

How do you both feel about your readings?


----------



## dawny690

NatoPMT said:


> Dawny I have mine too - was there anything else in the reading which really struck chords?
> 
> I dont quite understand what she means by:
> 
> i want to mention a conception around december of the year an january of next
> 
> does she mean Dec of this year?
> 
> if so, congrats, you are SO nearly there!!!
> 
> will post mine in a min

*Think she means dec this year as she said she is also drawn to september next year so if i concieved in dec baby would be due in september xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Nato yours is good too 

Hearty I thought it was lovely to have so much detail xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

Hi nato!!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

I have caught up but Im not sure have retained it all as I am shattered it has been a long day I offically hate wet plays the kids were so hyper especially the boys thank god they got out at lunch hopefully tomorrow will be calmer.

Allie one big :hugs: coming your way please try not to worry to much about your results I truly believe you will get it sorted and get your forever baby I know it can be frustrating not knowing exactly what is going on. 

I have to tell you about school today well one little girl in particular a really sweet little girl who looks just like you every time I looked her I was thinking oh my god she looks like Allie it was so strange.

Hearty I think that is really good news I hope you dont need it but you've got the option there and who better than an expert I am happy for you and feel very positive.

Megg my mums great at yorkshires I'll ask her mine are normally good I use delia's recipe james martins recipe are meant to be good I'll have to try it and if it is will pass it on. The one thing I do know is the fat/oil should be really really hot before the batter is poured in. Now I really want yorkshires maybe tomorrow night.

Dawny so glad you got your reading thats for the dec this year/jan next how exicting so hope it comes true. Loved the whole reading.

Nato loved yours too we would be similar time as I think she said I'd find out I was pregnant in march. Ohhh to twins!! :happydance:

Lets hope are readings all come true.

I'm sure I've missed people sorry :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

I'm really hacked off AF hasnt arrived got loads of cramping but no sign of the fucking witch I'm so pissed of because if she had arrived today I would be on CD3 on friday for my blood test I know it would be to easy ahhhhh. I'm only going by when I got my period after my first erpc and I've got all the symptoms I'm hormonal and getting cramping not even a little bit of spotting. So I dont know if shes on her way on not I guess I could wait for days maybe even weeks for her to show up. :grr: My stupid body.

Ok rant over!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm really hacked off AF hasnt arrived got loads of cramping but no sign of the fucking witch I'm so pissed of because if she had arrived today I would be on CD3 on friday for my blood test I knew it wouldn't be that easy ahhhhh :growlmad: I'm only going by when I got my period after my first erpc and I've got all the symptoms I'm hormonal and getting cramping not even a little bit of spotting. So I dont know if shes on her way on not I guess I could wait for days maybe even weeks for her to show up. My stupid body.

Ok rant over!


----------



## yogi77

Lucy, POAS and I bet AF will arrive! This time around I POAS on CD16...I knew I wasn't pregnant but was so sick and tired of waiting for AF to arrive so I POAS, got the negative result and the witch arrived a half hour later.

I hope the ho-bag arrives soon for you.


----------



## heart tree

Fucking ho bag. She comes when we don't want her to, and doesn't come when we need her to. Why is she such a biatch???

Sorry Luce. Maybe Yogi is right. POAS. Maybe you'll trick the ho bag into coming that way.


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi I havnt got any sticks to pee on I've got some ov tests do they count.

Your right hearty she never appears when you want her too but when you dont want her around she cant wait to show her ugly face stupid ho bag.


----------



## Jaymes

Megg33k said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> AHH! All caught up! Hope everyone is having a great day! :hug:
> 
> No complaints here yet! :) How are you and bump? xxxClick to expand...

We're good, frustrated, (I had a bit of a rant in my journal...) but good. :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy I was so desperate after my ERPC for AF to arrive, and oddly the one day I woke up and didn't think about it AF arrived! So try and forget about it if you can tonight and she'll arrive.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Cesca yeah I think your right I will try not to think about it I gess it was because I was getting so much cramping I thought she may of been on her way but hay ho nothing I can do about it. Teaching tomorrow same class as today so that will keep my busy.


----------



## pregoinnorge

hugs to everyone who is being tormented by the evil ho bag!


----------



## Sparkly

I got my reading too this morning.....Sandra has been a busy girl!

Wanna see??..........yeah I thought so :winkwink:

Hi gaynor.

Ok now as i tune in i want to say where i feel that there is a baby girl coming in for you linking to the months of june and july of next year now feel that this will be a conception. I want to mention a dark haired baby, i keep seeing a wee curl as well.I want to mention where i feel that the birth month will be around february of 2012.

The first card i have chosen for you is the law of attraction
I want to say that i feel you are being told that all things happen for a reason , although it doesn't feel like it at the time in a sense.I want to mention though that certain tings you have been through have made you stronger and more determined to achieve what you want in life. I want to mention where i feel you have been quit emotional and sensitive up until recently , and i feel that some elements of yourself an certain relationships have changed in a sense as you have been under some strain , i want to say though where you are feeling a little better and things will continue to improve.

The second card is ascended masters
This is showing you where you are being guided by a lot of wise people in spirit , im getting the name june or the month , linked to an older lady who wore glasses , i also feel drawn to a missing tooth or something linked to her teeth , i feel she was a chatter box and liked to gossip in a sense, i feel a strong link to a neighbour for some reason as well.I just want to say that if you need any help you can ask spirit for that and they will help point you in the right direction

The last card is if your get nervous focus on service
This is telling you to focus on the future and not so much on the past you can still think about the past just don't dwell on it so much or think that any of it will repeat as it wont.I want to mention a very happy and healthy baby for you this time around and a lot of hope for the future as well.

I hope this was ok
If you have any questions please ask
sandra
xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Thats a lovely reading sparkly xxxx*


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i totally agree with Nato...As soon as i read your post i thought wow she will get a consultation with the best! I think this meeting will clear up alot of things hun,such a rare opportunity!

Nato i know that im enabling them but to be honest im not the kind of person who bothers too much with trying to change whats wrong...I dont have the patience and generally i loathe confrontation that i know will lead nowhere. Hearty was very accurate in her description of me...I do have pretty thic skin except when it comes to baby stuff lol!!! Heck i got through a 4 year Phd working in a group the head of which was a mean gay who thought women had no place in science, and was the only female to be accepted in 15 years. The prof called me Ricky for the first 3 years.... I can deal with anyone after him!


----------



## yogi77

Sparkly I love your reading too!! I totally want one now!


----------



## Sparkly

I was gutted when I first read it......I'm too impatient to wait until next summer to get up the duff!!!

The older lady she speaks of is my Grandma.....but her name was May not June!! Close though eh? My angel was due on her birthday....coincidence? When I got a 'Gail' reading earlier this year, she too mentioned an older lady in spirit around me, with a name beginning with M!!....spooked!!


----------



## Megg33k

Loving all the readings! Wow! I just can't do it... I don't want to influence my possible PMA for this process if it were to say it will be a while still. I need to stay as positive as possible, ya know? So, I'm avoiding it!

I'll have a look in your journal, Jaymie! :hugs:

Sorry the witch hasn't shown, Luce! Hmph!

Oh... what am I missing? Memory isn't what it used to be! Can I just say as a blanket statement that I love you all and I'm sorry if I missed replying directly to you?

Sorry, my head is spinning from Christmas shopping! About $100 worse for the wear, but i finished the 3 kids in the family. We didn't do anything extravagant this year, because none of them need anything. The 2 younger ones (5 and 1) are brother and sister and have EVERYTHING in the world already. Spoiled rotten... partially my own fault! :blush: So, just did some little things... PJ's, a couple of toys, not much more. The older girl (10) thinks she's all grown up, but isn't quite there yet. So, its hard. She doesn't like for other people to pick her clothes anymore. She doesn't do toys. BLAH! So, she just got a cute little wallet to hold a gift card and a pair of Christmas toe-socks! DONE! Don't even care anymore. Now I just have 2 adults in the family left to buy for and I can stop thinking about it... except for my BnB nieces/nephews! I can't help myself! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hearty, that is just wonderful! :hugs: What a great opportunity, which I feel was brought into your life via your dad for a reason. I believe all things happen in their due time (even if I do get annoyed when it's not _my_ timing) and it sounds like this consultation was meant to be for you. 

I love the readings girls! I'm so mixed as to how I feel about them. They're beautiful (even if sometimes hard to read because she likes run-on sentences, in a sense, lol). Sparkly, that's cool and spooky about your grandma. 

Megg, I don't know what measurement the progesterone was in as he didn't write it with my results.

Lucy, aww, that's so sweet you saw someone and thought of me. :hugs: I hope your day teaching went well? I hope the hoe bag shows up soon. I have the same issue with blood tests this week! Tomorrow will likely be CD1 for me so I will be CD3 on Saturday. I think my family clinic might be open that morning, thankfully, and they can take the blood tests for the hospital. 

:hugs: to everyone else. My dad is back in a hotel tonight. Sigh. I'm trying my best to detach from the situation as there's really nothing I can do. I guess there are worse things than parents splitting up, it's just bizzare after 36 years.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! I wish you didn't have this stress from your parents, honey! :hugs: I hope they sort things out soon!!!


----------



## heart tree

Time not working on our time frame sucks! Sorry Gaynor that your reading said you have to wait. As lovely as the readings are, I take them with a grain of salt. I do hope they all come true for everyone though. All of them had healthy babies attached to them.

Megg I'm impressed with your ability to shop so early. And all for $100! Impressive. So did you take your last jerky BCP??? I hope you never have to put another one in your body again.

Allie, what can I say? There is so much going on for you. I think it is good to try and take a step back from your parents' problems. There really is nothing you can do. A split is not imminent. Would they be open to couple's counseling? How awful for all of you. 

You need to try not to take on their stress. You need to focus on keeping yourself in a good place (easier said than done). It is up to them to work this out or not. It is up to you to protect yourself so you can focus on your life and your future.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks hearty. It's truly nice to hear that, as when I think those things myself, I feel immensely guilty, but I realize there's only so much I can do for them. I've been counselling them both on the phone since I got home from work, and I'm just drained. 

You girls are the only people who know of everything that's going on my life-because not even my parents know about my TTC woes, or even my mc. Only a smattering of friends know about the mc, and no one except my BFF knows about my testing, appointments, etc. They wouldn't even know what a CBFM or OPK were! So, thank you.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Allie, that is really amazing that you are sharing it all with us. I feel honored. You can't be their counselor. You will be put in the middle and torn in half. They need professional help. If you want me to help find someone in that area, I'd be happy to. This is my profession after all. 

I just got finished teaching a class today about guilt. I'm going to quote the curriculum: Guilt is what we feel when we act wrongfully or hurtfully toward another or when we believe that we have done so. Guilt is rational when we have actually caused hurt. Guilt is irrational when we falsely perceive that we have acted wrongful or hurtful. As human beings we have an amazing ability to feel guilty when anything goes wrong, wheter or not we are responsible. 

Allie, you are NOT responsible for their problems. You do not need to feel guilty.


----------



## heart tree

Girls, I am bawling my eyes out. Is it the Femara? I started crying when my girlfriend sent out a mass email to a bunch of close friends giving an update on her pregnancy and asking us for updates. It was not an insensitive email on her part at all. As I was writing my update, it was all negative. Talking about my diagnosis, my losses. Then I realized today is the 4 year anniversary of my step-father's death. He raised me. My dad toasted him at my wedding. He died a horrible death from dementia and was only 72. He was a brilliant pediatrician. A social activist. A man who wrote to the White House every week to advocate for peace. He walked at the Million Mom March in D.C. I miss him. I just lit a candle for him and put his picture next to it. I don't know if this is my hormones or just my normal emotions.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Time not working on our time frame sucks! Sorry Gaynor that your reading said you have to wait. As lovely as the readings are, I take them with a grain of salt. I do hope they all come true for everyone though. All of them had healthy babies attached to them.
> 
> Megg I'm impressed with your ability to shop so early. And all for $100! Impressive. So did you take your last jerky BCP??? I hope you never have to put another one in your body again.
> 
> Allie, what can I say? There is so much going on for you. I think it is good to try and take a step back from your parents' problems. There really is nothing you can do. A split is not imminent. Would they be open to couple's counseling? How awful for all of you.
> 
> You need to try not to take on their stress. You need to focus on keeping yourself in a good place (easier said than done). It is up to them to work this out or not. It is up to you to protect yourself so you can focus on your life and your future.

I did take the last one... hopefully the last one ever! I can't wait till tomorrow when its started to make its way out of my body!



Allie84 said:


> Thanks hearty. It's truly nice to hear that, as when I think those things myself, I feel immensely guilty, but I realize there's only so much I can do for them. I've been counselling them both on the phone since I got home from work, and I'm just drained.
> 
> You girls are the only people who know of everything that's going on my life-because not even my parents know about my TTC woes, or even my mc. Only a smattering of friends know about the mc, and no one except my BFF knows about my testing, appointments, etc. They wouldn't even know what a CBFM or OPK were! So, thank you.

That's a big burden to carry alone, sweetie! I'm really touched that you share it with us. I can only hope that we can all share in it enough that it makes the load bearable for you! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Girls, I am bawling my eyes out. Is it the Femara? I started crying when my girlfriend sent out a mass email to a bunch of close friends giving an update on her pregnancy and asking us for updates. It was not an insensitive email on her part at all. As I was writing my update, it was all negative. Talking about my diagnosis, my losses. Then I realized today is the 4 year anniversary of my step-father's death. He raised me. My dad toasted him at my wedding. He died a horrible death from dementia and was only 72. He was a brilliant pediatrician. A social activist. A man who wrote to the White House every week to advocate for peace. He walked at the Million Mom March in D.C. I miss him. I just lit a candle for him and put his picture next to it. I don't know if this is my hormones or just my normal emotions.

Aww, Amanda. I don't think its the Femara... I cried reading that. I think you're sad because you have things to be sad about! :hugs:

Your step-father sounds like an amazing man. I'm really sorry for your loss. Sounds like we all lost a great person when he passed. The wrold needs more people like him! And, I know how horrible dementia is... He deserved much better!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg.


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: I think it's probably a combination of hormone changes with Femara and the circumstances of today. Your step-father really sounds like an awesome person. He sure lived his life to the fullest, and as he meant to so much to you, it's natural to think about him, and even mourn, on the anniversary of his death. :hugs: I've cried a few times today myself, thanks PMS. But seriously, thank you for your advice and words of wisdom. It really has helped me to feel better. You and Megg both made me smile, even sigh with relief, and that's quite a feat after my emotional few hours. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie. It feels really good to talk about Paco. He was one of a kind. He was amazing. What I wrote doesn't even cover half of how amazing and giving he was to the world.

I'm glad I could offer you some relief. You deserve it.

I'm glad I have a partner in emotional upheaval tonight. xoxo


----------



## yogi77

aww I'm getting emotional reading these posts...big hugs to you girls, I'm so glad we have eachother :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I think you have a scan today. Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in before bed for :hugs: and love to my girls!


----------



## vickyd

I just logged in quickly before i rush off to work.

Hearty you must feel so proud to have been raised by such a man...You being so emotional on the anniversary of his death is perfectly normal. I think you should mourn his loss by celebrating his truely magnificant life. I think we should all inspire to be more like him.

Allie, i agree with Hearty 100%. I to felt guilty for trying to distance myself from my sisters problems but at the end of the day the help she gets from her therapist is 100% more useful than what i do for her. I realised this on Monday when i saw her after her session,she was sooo much better than after we talk.

My scan is today at 5.30....Im stressed as usual but also tired of stressing if ya know what i mean...I feel very drained and cant even gather up enough neurosis for the scan lol....whatever will be


----------



## Sparkly

It's been an emotional night in here.
Hearty - Your step father sounds like a wonderful person, it's not surprising that your feeling emotional on the anniversary of his loss, the world needs more people like him :hugs:
Allie - I'm sorry to hear of your parents troubles. Try not to take them on board too much, don't put yourself in the middle as they may be able to work it out yet, and you don't need the stress. :hugs:
Vic - Good luck with your scan chick.

Got my first high on cbfm today.....whoop :D


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck (that you won't need) at your scan, Vicks! :hugs: Wave hi to your daughter for us! 

Whoop whoop for High, Gaynor! :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

You are all so lovely. Thanks for your kind words. 

Vicky I'm glad you've stressed yourself out to the point you can't be bothered anymore! Your scan today will be brilliant like all the others. I'll keep checking in for an update. Can you try to get pictures of her this time?

Sparkly I'm jealous of your high. I'm also CD 9 and got a low. I know it's still early. I really hope these meds do what they are supposed to do.


----------



## vickyd

I will ask for a print out. Usually they give me a page with like 20 small pictures of each part of the baby....Im gonna try and see what i can get. I pay enough money every time i go!!!


----------



## heart tree

You must be keeping your doctor in business with all the visits and calls you've made to him! Ask for a whole baby picture. Tell him we need to see!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Aww hearty he sounds like such a wonderful guy it's not surprising you feel emotional and miss him.

Sparkly! That's a fab early high! My one and only month I used the CBFM I didn't get any highs at all, just went straight to a peak at CD15.

Vicky - good luck hun and yes make sure you get decent pics! Soon she'll be too big in there!

I've started getting all the comments now about my pregnancy. A woman who comes into my work every day for coffee said to me "well well, you're going to be a very big girl by the end of this aren't you?" which I know she didn't mean horribly but I was well pissed off! Then our maintenance guy came into my office when I was having some crisps [chips for the US ladies] and said "watch what you're eating you're going to get so fat!" which is a bit rude. I feel MASSIVE now. I did a bump pic this morning and I don't think it's changed at all since my 15 week one and I got weighed the other day and have only put on 7lbs so far.


----------



## Sparkly

The clomid seems to give more high reading days on the cbfm, it does warn you of that in the instructions. The first cycle I got 7 high days, last cycle I got 4, so if it'sthe same again I should ov on Monday/Tuesday, so roughly CD14 which is perfect....fx'd! Maybe the femera doesn't do it Hearty, I have no clue.

I can't wait to see piccies of your baby Girl Vic xx

Cesca - some people just need a slap love! Insensitive gits


----------



## yogi77

Good luck today Vicky can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys!

Everything was great with our LO, however i got a 20 minute lecture about my weight...I havve gained 5 Kg since Oct.4th and doc went mental.... He put me on a diet which im so not looking forward to right now. He also was upset that my hematocrit levels are now 30 which is 6 units below normal. I havent been taking my iron supplements as i should cause they give me really bad heartburn AGHHHHH!!! Anyway this diet has me eating beef fillet 4 times a week so i guess they should improve by Dec.16th which is my next appoitment. 
I didnt get a photo again cause with all the lecturing i forgot to ask. Sorry guys...


----------



## heart tree

VICKY!!!! I need a picture!!!

Well, I'm glad (and not surprised) that everything is going well. I'm so thrilled for you. Except for the diet part!


----------



## vickyd

I swear i will get one next time, ill make it a 4d!


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry girls, but I'm not going to go back and try and read up on everything I missed for the last week. 

Vicky, glad your scan went great. Don't worry about the weight. I have gained 35 pounds already in this pregnancy. My doctor surprisingly hasn't given me a lecture about it.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks mel! Did you have a nice time in Red Deer?


----------



## Allie84

Welcome back, Mel! I'll read your journal this evening to get caught up on your trip. 

Vicky, glad your scan went well. I'm about to Google what 5 kg is in lbs, but you looked great in your photo. 

Cesca, may we see this bump pic? :)

Sparkly, congrats on the High :) and I hope Hearty follows soon.

AF is here, really bad cramps but I'm just happy to have had a normal cycle. Also, I'm super distracted and excited as I'm going to see Harry Potter at midnight tonight. I cannot wait. :yipee:


----------



## yogi77

Allie Yay for AF arriving and for having a normal cycle!!! FX for next time!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie...and no worries about having to get caught up :)

Vicky - I did have a good time, thank you! It was so busy though that it went by way too quickly. I don't even know if I feel like I have accomplished anything.


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone:hi: Sorry I forgot most of what I read (this thread moves quick!)but...

Heart tree:hugs: Your step father sounds like an amazing person.

Great news on your scan Vicki except for having to deal with heart burn again!

Sparkly- I hope you get your cd 14 ovulation:thumbup: 

AFM- right now I could be anywhere from 10 dpo to 13dpo:dohh: so I'm not too sure when af will arrive... I hope she doesn't! I did a hpt this morning and got a super faint line... it could be an evap or the beginning of a BFP! Over the past few days I have been really queasy, tired, headaches, achy bbs, mild heart burn. On Sunday I started having af cramps. Nothing on Monday and then on tuesday they came back and I really thought I was going to start but nothing since then. Here is a pic of my test this morning. Sorry it is really blurry because I took it with my phone. I will test again tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath because all my symptoms could be af related or because of the mc.
 



Attached Files:







1118100858a.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 17


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Damn no pic vicky!!!!! Sorry dr was going on at you, maybe try the diet for a bit just to shut him up. But I think any weight gain is fine in pregnancy.



Allie84 said:


> Cesca, may we see this bump pic? :)

Why of course :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Jaymes

CUTE Bump!

Hearty :hug: Your Step-Father sounds like an amazing person! That must have been where you got all of your amazing traits! You have blessed us all with your wisdom and kindness!

Allie - Sorry about your parents. That must be really hard. Try to stay out of the middle..

Cesca - I hope that is the start of a sticky BFP... I have to admit to not seeing anything. Try again tomorrow.

Megg - YAY for being done with the Evil BC's!

To everyone I've missed... Love you poeple! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow Cesca you look lovely, such a cute neat bump.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Cesca i love your bump!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhh thank you. It's got a huge dip in it in the side which looks like flab rolls but is actually the outline of my belly button! I have the deepest belly button imaginable and I cannot fathom that this thing may pop out during pregnancy!


----------



## heart tree

Great bump Cesca. So cute!

Hoping I don't see a line but it is blurry and I'm looking at it on my phone. I really hope this is a BFP for you. Your symptoms sound promising. Isn't it a cruel joke that pregnancy and AF symptoms are so similar?


----------



## heart tree

Oh I forgot to congratulate Allie. Glad AF showed and ended any confusion. Now you can move forward and get your hormones sorted so you can have your forever baby.


----------



## heart tree

PS where's CJ? Wasn't she in the tww?


----------



## Megg33k

Happy that AF showed, Allie! :hugs:

Cute pic, Cesca!!! :D

Don't worry about the weight, Vicky. Just worry about the iron! That's important for your little one! Looking forward to the 4D pic when you get it! :yipee:

I looked at my calendar and apparently was supposed to take my last BCP today instead of yesterday. Of fucking well. Its not happening. I'm not going to be unhappy for Harry Potter tonight! No way! What good can ONE pill do anyway? None. I'm done! Screw 'em! LOL


----------



## heart tree

You go Megg! I'm quite sure it will be fine. 

I hope Harry Potter is good. I can't believe you and Allie. I hate crowds. I will wait a few weeks before seeing it.


----------



## Sparkly

Meg and Allie - I'm very jealous about you both going to see Harry Potter tonight. My DH hates crowds of people too Hearty, so we will be seeing it in a few weeks too.

I think CJ was moving house, into a pub was it? my memory is shoddy, maybe she doesn't have the internet connected at the new place yet :shrug:

Cesca - You look fabulous doll. I too have the deepest belly button in the world lol! and mine never popped out during pregnancy, but it did go completely flat!!!

Vid - don't worry too much about the weight gain, but you've gotta get that iron level up.

Hoping - sorry hun I don't see anything, but it is a blurry pic


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: all my lovely ladies,

what a busy day I have had, been teaching all day the children were much calmer today (the weather was dry and calm) so had a lovely day only had to convince one child to come out from under the table once today and no fighting :happydance: I swear the windy weather (which we had yesterday with lots of rain) sends children do lally there must be some way of testing that scientificly but I'm sure I'm right. Then late night christmas shopping with steve although he found it hard as there were lots of mums and dads out with their little babies he turned to me and said its not fair that should be us with out little apple pip :cry: he never really talks about our losses I think sometimes I forget how much he has been through.

Have managed to catch up. Hearty I am so sorry about your step father he sounds like a wonderful man and you must miss him a lot I am sure he is watching over you :hugs:

:happydance: yay to Vicky so happy to hear your little girl is doing well. Sorry about the lecture from the dr hope the diet is ok get eating that beef for your iron.

Cesca love the pic such a gorgeous bump.

Allie I am so pleased the witch has arrived so you know were you stand. Sorry to hear about your parents it must be so hard for you but try and protect yourself a little you cant always be there. Massive :hugs: to you and always here for whatever you need.

Mel good to see you back hope you had a fantastic trip.

Hope CJ is alright I'm sure she's just busy with all the pub stuff and wasnt she moving as well?

Megg and Allie enjoy harry potter I would like a report back on how good it is, We're taking my dad to see it next weekend.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Crazy ladies megg and allie, I have never even seen Harry Potter!!

Screw the last pill Megg, I wouldnt even worry.

Yay for AF arriving Allie, good luck this cycle Hun.

Fab news about your scan Vicky, I hope the diet doesn't suck too much!

Where's Nato? Murdering more Lindt bunnies no doubt.

CJ hasn't been around in ages, I do remember she was moving, hope she got her BFP while she's been away.

Hello to everyone else.

Amanda how you feeling? If I'm corect your using new meds this cycle, sorry if I completely got that around the wrong way, I struggle to keep up nowdays!!

Oh Sparkly, I was ment to say I loved your Reading, how did you feel about what she said??xxx


----------



## Jaymes

Jaymes said:


> CUTE Bump!
> 
> Hearty :hug: Your Step-Father sounds like an amazing person! That must have been where you got all of your amazing traits! You have blessed us all with your wisdom and kindness!
> 
> Allie - Sorry about your parents. That must be really hard. Try to stay out of the middle..
> 
> Cesca - I hope that is the start of a sticky BFP... I have to admit to not seeing anything. Try again tomorrow.
> 
> Megg - YAY for being done with the Evil BC's!
> 
> To everyone I've missed... Love you poeple! :hugs:

Um... Duh, I was just reading this and realized I wrote Cesca... Yea, I meant to write Hoping... Sorry about that.:wacko::shrug::dohh:


----------



## Heulyn

*sneaks in*

:hi:

Thought I'd pop in and give you an update after my lovely message from Meg :)

My 3rd Time Lucky baby has stuck tight!
We're due on 28th Feb 2011 - brrr, freezy!
We're staying team yellow too, our little sticky surprise :)

All looks well and normal on the 3billion scans I've had so far.... 5wks, 7wks, 9wks, 12wks, 20wks, 24wks and should be having another one before Christmas.

I've just moved house back to Wales, and we're moving to a better flat at the beginning of December - yay!

So.... everything is looking bright!

Hope you're all keeping well!!

:hugs: and :dust:

xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Heulyn no need to sneak in always welcome. Thank you for letting us know how your doing its so lovely to see things are going well for you :happydance: and your little one is doing well. So happy for you congratulations. Feb's a great month my mum's birthday is the 27th so I may be a bit biased. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> You go Megg! I'm quite sure it will be fine.
> 
> I hope Harry Potter is good. I can't believe you and Allie. I hate crowds. I will wait a few weeks before seeing it.

No crowds for me! Its a preview... for free! I love having Justin as my bestie... He works at a theatre! :yipee: YAY! :haha:



LucyJ said:


> :hi: all my lovely ladies,
> 
> what a busy day I have had, been teaching all day the children were much calmer today (the weather was dry and calm) so had a lovely day only had to convince one child to come out from under the table once today and no fighting :happydance: I swear the windy weather (which we had yesterday with lots of rain) sends children do lally there must be some way of testing that scientificly but I'm sure I'm right. Then late night christmas shopping with steve although he found it hard as there were lots of mums and dads out with their little babies he turned to me and said its not fair that should be us with out little apple pip :cry: he never really talks about our losses I think sometimes I forget how much he has been through.
> 
> Have managed to catch up. Hearty I am so sorry about your step father he sounds like a wonderful man and you must miss him a lot I am sure he is watching over you :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: yay to Vicky so happy to hear your little girl is doing well. Sorry about the lecture from the dr hope the diet is ok get eating that beef for your iron.
> 
> Cesca love the pic such a gorgeous bump.
> 
> Allie I am so pleased the witch has arrived so you know were you stand. Sorry to hear about your parents it must be so hard for you but try and protect yourself a little you cant always be there. Massive :hugs: to you and always here for whatever you need.
> 
> Mel good to see you back hope you had a fantastic trip.
> 
> Hope CJ is alright I'm sure she's just busy with all the pub stuff and wasnt she moving as well?
> 
> Megg and Allie enjoy harry potter I would like a report back on how good it is, We're taking my dad to see it next weekend.
> 
> :hugs: to all

I've heard it was the best yet! I hope it is!

As sad as it is to hear that from Steve, I sort of wish Kevin was a bit more like that sometimes. I wish he would acknowledge any sort of feeling. But he says is useless to think that way... We just have to wait a little longer. Its fine. Its going to happen, so it doesn't matter. To be honest, its bloody obnoxious!



Sassy_TTC said:


> Crazy ladies megg and allie, I have never even seen Harry Potter!!
> 
> Screw the last pill Megg, I wouldnt even worry.
> 
> Yay for AF arriving Allie, good luck this cycle Hun.
> 
> Fab news about your scan Vicky, I hope the diet doesn't suck too much!
> 
> Where's Nato? Murdering more Lindt bunnies no doubt.
> 
> CJ hasn't been around in ages, I do remember she was moving, hope she got her BFP while she's been away.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> Amanda how you feeling? If I'm corect your using new meds this cycle, sorry if I completely got that around the wrong way, I struggle to keep up nowdays!!
> 
> Oh Sparkly, I was ment to say I loved your Reading, how did you feel about what she said??xxx

Haven't seen it?!?! OMG! :nope: I'm ashamed!

Definitely not going to worry about the pill! Fuck that pill! LOL :rofl:



Heulyn said:


> *sneaks in*
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Thought I'd pop in and give you an update after my lovely message from Meg :)
> 
> My 3rd Time Lucky baby has stuck tight!
> We're due on 28th Feb 2011 - brrr, freezy!
> We're staying team yellow too, our little sticky surprise :)
> 
> All looks well and normal on the 3billion scans I've had so far.... 5wks, 7wks, 9wks, 12wks, 20wks, 24wks and should be having another one before Christmas.
> 
> I've just moved house back to Wales, and we're moving to a better flat at the beginning of December - yay!
> 
> So.... everything is looking bright!
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well!!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> xxx

Good to see you!!! Yay for the move... and for the very sticky little one! Can't wait to find out the flavor in Feb! Aim for the 25th... The very best people are born that day! :winkwink:


----------



## LucyJ

> As sad as it is to hear that from Steve, I sort of wish Kevin was a bit more like that sometimes. I wish he would acknowledge any sort of feeling. But he says is useless to think that way... We just have to wait a little longer. Its fine. Its going to happen, so it doesn't matter. To be honest, its bloody obnoxious!

I was quite shocked because he never talks about it normally says we cant think like that and have to look to the future. I felt sad but it was good to hear him talk about how he feels I think he's been able to distance himself a bit more from the other losses (if that makes sense) the 2nd one was so early we never knew for certain we were untill I was in hospital and it was to late. The third loss hit him hard but we had some time to prepare ourselves for the bad news as we had to wait a week. Our first lost I think is still the hardest for him if you know what I mean as we had seen a heartbeat and got to 12 weeks it was more real for him I guess that and we thought all was ok.


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> As sad as it is to hear that from Steve, I sort of wish Kevin was a bit more like that sometimes. I wish he would acknowledge any sort of feeling. But he says is useless to think that way... We just have to wait a little longer. Its fine. Its going to happen, so it doesn't matter. To be honest, its bloody obnoxious!
> 
> I was quite shocked because he never talks about it normally says we cant think like that and have to look to the future. I felt sad but it was good to hear him talk about how he feels I think he's been able to distance himself a bit more from the other losses (if that makes sense) the 2nd one was so early we never knew for certain we were untill I was in hospital and it was to late. The third loss hit him hard but we had some time to prepare ourselves for the bad news as we had to wait a week. Our first lost I think is still the hardest for him if you know what I mean as we had seen a heartbeat and got to 12 weeks it was more real for him I guess that and we thought all was ok.Click to expand...

Makes total sense! It is good for him to share his feelings, even if its just once in a while. The eternal optimism makes me shudder.


----------



## Allie84

Aww bless Steve's heart. It's good he's showing emotion.

Hi heulyn and hoping! :wave: Hoping, I hope it's a BFP for you soon!

Cesca, what a cute bump you have! :hugs:

Thanks girls. I'm so excited about Harry Potter tonight, eek! I don't mind the crowds; in fact I love them because they're full of giddy dorks like myself, and Alex is also a fan so he's a good sport about it. All 11 theaters showing it tonight sold out and people have been camping for good seats.:shock: 

Ooh, I have a question. I have to get my CD3 bloods done tomorrow (mostly hormones, also lipids) as they won't be open on Saturday (I thought they'd let me go to my family practice but they won't), and I complained to the lady I don't want to fast from midnight as I'll be watching Harry Potter and wanting to eat popcorn. :haha: She said it probably won't effect my results to eat a bit, so I will. But I am wondering if going in on 3 hours of sleep will affect my hormone levels? I have to go in before work and I think I'll only have slept about 3 or 4 hours. Any ideas?


----------



## LucyJ

I know we had a row once because he kept telling me everything would be ok that we would get our baby it will happen and I just couldnt take it as he cant guarentee it pretty much what I yelled at steve that he could make those promises (I so wish he could) but equally I guess its good he is positive just sometimes I cant be. Its not easy the whole TTCAL buisness.


----------



## LucyJ

I dont know the answer to that to be honest I'd be inclined to say it should be fine but have no basis for that at all.

Steve hates going to the cinema I literally have to drag him there once I made him go and see a film I knew he would hate as punishment for not taking me to see a film after promising and it was a film he would of liked. I'm so mean sometimes :haha:


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone.

Cesca - you look beautiful! I love love bump pics, keep them coming lovely pregnant ladies!

Vicky - so pleased the scan went well, and boo to saying you have put on too much weight, I thought 2-3 pounds gain per week was average.... a man stood up for me on the tube the other day, and I had just had too much pasta - embarrassing.

Hoping - fingers crossed that's the start of your BFP. I know you were NTNP, can I ask if you had an AF between your mc and this (I'm still toying, as I had a dark OPK today and I think I'll ov in the next 2-5days, and can't decide.... eekkkkkkk. 

Megg - bugger to another bcp. Swallow that bitter pill hun and think how it will all be worth it in the end. Hope you enjoy Harry Potter.

Lucy - it totally makes sense what you say about the losses and how Steve is reacting differently to each. I know Martin and I will never ever get over the first initial shock after having had the first scan and everything was perfect, heartbeat there, measurements to the day, we only went back for the second one as the dr said 'come back for fun'! I'll never forget those words and the absolute devastation that followed. Martin also always mentions prams, babies everywhere. We have a 1 o'clock club in Brockwell park which we have to walk past to get to the tube and we both go silent and just squeeze each others hands v.v. hard whenever we walk past and see all the gorgeous wee babies and toddlers. 

Hearty - yes hun, I have PCOS, was diagnosed at 36, where everything started for me really, I was single and they started to cycle monitor me (as I went on a PCOS study that St Mary's was doing under a renowned Professor who researches there). They found out I ovulated regularly so said I didn't need medication, and asked if I would come back every six months for further monitoring (which was great as over the years I was able to 'check back in' as I was so panicked that my fertility was dropping)... I thought about donor insemination back then but really wanted to be part of a loving family unit (no offence to anyone who decides to go that route).... Then when I met Martin we went straight back to see them and I was pregnant within 3 months of meeting him. I don't have a typical PCOS symptoms (apart from struggling with weight gain, but I control it). It was only my specialist (Dr Shehata) who put me on the metformin and I really didn't want to take it. We got 2 heartbeats without it and and 2 blighted ovums and a 4.5 day loss on it, so my my reckoning it hasn't improved my egg quality. I haven't told him I've come off it, he would be furious, but my gut instinct say's not to take it. Another dilemma!

Isn't CJ starting at the new pub and moving in - she must be one busy girl!

Nato is probably trying to get that soft cup out.

Right, I'm off to bed as Mart is about to start watching UFC MMA live and it drives me nuts.

Hi to everyone else.... Heulyn lovely to hear your news.

nite


----------



## LucyJ

> Nato is probably trying to get that soft cup out.

:rofl:mone that really made me laugh :rofl:

Night night hope you sleep well I'm going to go up to bed soon as well.
Sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Aww bless Steve's heart. It's good he's showing emotion.
> 
> Hi heulyn and hoping! :wave: Hoping, I hope it's a BFP for you soon!
> 
> Cesca, what a cute bump you have! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks girls. I'm so excited about Harry Potter tonight, eek! I don't mind the crowds; in fact I love them because they're full of giddy dorks like myself, and Alex is also a fan so he's a good sport about it. All 11 theaters showing it tonight sold out and people have been camping for good seats.:shock:
> 
> Ooh, I have a question. I have to get my CD3 bloods done tomorrow (mostly hormones, also lipids) as they won't be open on Saturday (I thought they'd let me go to my family practice but they won't), and I complained to the lady I don't want to fast from midnight as I'll be watching Harry Potter and wanting to eat popcorn. :haha: She said it probably won't effect my results to eat a bit, so I will. But I am wondering if going in on 3 hours of sleep will affect my hormone levels? I have to go in before work and I think I'll only have slept about 3 or 4 hours. Any ideas?

It shouldn't have any effect, sweetie! No worries!



LucyJ said:


> I know we had a row once because he kept telling me everything would be ok that we would get our baby it will happen and I just couldnt take it as he cant guarentee it pretty much what I yelled at steve that he could make those promises (I so wish he could) but equally I guess its good he is positive just sometimes I cant be. Its not easy the whole TTCAL buisness.

Yeah... We've had that "discussion"... It doesn't help! LOL His stance on the issue never changes!



MinnieMone said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Cesca - you look beautiful! I love love bump pics, keep them coming lovely pregnant ladies!
> 
> Vicky - so pleased the scan went well, and boo to saying you have put on too much weight, I thought 2-3 pounds gain per week was average.... a man stood up for me on the tube the other day, and I had just had too much pasta - embarrassing.
> 
> Hoping - fingers crossed that's the start of your BFP. I know you were NTNP, can I ask if you had an AF between your mc and this (I'm still toying, as I had a dark OPK today and I think I'll ov in the next 2-5days, and can't decide.... eekkkkkkk.
> 
> Megg - bugger to another bcp. Swallow that bitter pill hun and think how it will all be worth it in the end. Hope you enjoy Harry Potter.
> 
> Lucy - it totally makes sense what you say about the losses and how Steve is reacting differently to each. I know Martin and I will never ever get over the first initial shock after having had the first scan and everything was perfect, heartbeat there, measurements to the day, we only went back for the second one as the dr said 'come back for fun'! I'll never forget those words and the absolute devastation that followed. Martin also always mentions prams, babies everywhere. We have a 1 o'clock club in Brockwell park which we have to walk past to get to the tube and we both go silent and just squeeze each others hands v.v. hard whenever we walk past and see all the gorgeous wee babies and toddlers.
> 
> Hearty - yes hun, I have PCOS, was diagnosed at 36, where everything started for me really, I was single and they started to cycle monitor me (as I went on a PCOS study that St Mary's was doing under a renowned Professor who researches there). They found out I ovulated regularly so said I didn't need medication, and asked if I would come back every six months for further monitoring (which was great as over the years I was able to 'check back in' as I was so panicked that my fertility was dropping)... I thought about donor insemination back then but really wanted to be part of a loving family unit (no offence to anyone who decides to go that route).... Then when I met Martin we went straight back to see them and I was pregnant within 3 months of meeting him. I don't have a typical PCOS symptoms (apart from struggling with weight gain, but I control it). It was only my specialist (Dr Shehata) who put me on the metformin and I really didn't want to take it. We got 2 heartbeats without it and and 2 blighted ovums and a 4.5 day loss on it, so my my reckoning it hasn't improved my egg quality. I haven't told him I've come off it, he would be furious, but my gut instinct say's not to take it. Another dilemma!
> 
> Isn't CJ starting at the new pub and moving in - she must be one busy girl!
> 
> Nato is probably trying to get that soft cup out.
> 
> Right, I'm off to bed as Mart is about to start watching UFC MMA live and it drives me nuts.
> 
> Hi to everyone else.... Heulyn lovely to hear your news.
> 
> nite

Oh, no... There will be no bitter pill swallowing. That ship has sailed. I gave them 3 weeks of destroying how I felt every day. Today can bite me. LOL


----------



## hoping:)

heart tree said:


> Great bump Cesca. So cute!
> 
> Hoping I don't see a line but it is blurry and I'm looking at it on my phone. I really hope this is a BFP for you. Your symptoms sound promising. Isn't it a cruel joke that pregnancy and AF symptoms are so similar?

It is cruel! It would be nice to have a definite sign instead of just hoping it will turn into a :bfp:.

Thanks girls for taking a look. My phone takes horrible pictures but in real life it is a shadow of a line with a touch of pink. I am now thinking it is actually an evap because I had a spot of brown/red. Oh well! I've scheduled my chromosome testing for next Monday so at least I have something to look forward to. On a good note I just got a promotion today:D

Minniemone- I have not had a period since my mc in October. I thought about waiting to try but I just can't make my self do it so I settled for NTNP. If you decide to try I wish you the best of luck:thumbup:

Megg & Allie- I am so jealous you both get to see Harry Potter tonight! My hubby hates the big crowds on opening night so we plan on seeing it next week.

Lucy- i forget how much my husband has been through as well sometimes... they put on a good front don't they? We had an agrument once because I thought he didn't care as much about our losses as I did. He told me that he misses them as much as I do but he doesn't show it because he has to be strong for me and keep me positive.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on your promotion, Amber! :hugs: Hope a sticky BFP comes with it!


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Megg:D In a perfect world I would get both but af just flew in with a vengeance! So tonight I plan on eating some good food and drown myself in a bottle of wine to celebrate and take the edge off of these awful cramps.


----------



## heart tree

Hoping (is your name Amber?), congrats on the promotion and in some ways, I want to say congrats on AF too. I know you were NTNP this cycle, but at least you know for sure now that your body has done its healing and is back on track. I hope you get some answers from the chromosome testing. Do you have any other tests scheduled?


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, Steve is such a keeper. How lovely that he acknowledged your losses. Tim doesn&#8217;t really ever say things like that, but he will try to divert my eyes any time he sees a baby or a pregnant woman. He&#8217;s on high alert and it&#8217;s very sweet. Sounds like you had a super busy day. How is your body feeling?

Sassy, thanks for asking. I&#8217;ve finished my five days of meds and am now just waiting and hoping to Ov much earlier than I have in the past. I&#8217;m on CD 9. I&#8217;m going to go buy my cough syrup tonight and I think our BD marathon is going to start tonight as well! We&#8217;ve decided to BD every other day through Ov. That way, Tim won&#8217;t feel pressured. We just have an agreement that it will be every other day until I say stop.

Heulyn, congrats woman! What a relief it must be to know your baby is sticky and healthy. Please keep us posted. 

Megg, I&#8217;m super jealous you can watch H.P. without the crowds! Enjoy.

Allie, I&#8217;m glad Megg answered your question because I had no idea! Enjoy Harry Potter. 

Mone, thanks for sharing your experience. It sounds like you have a lot of dilemmas/decisions to make. To try or not to try. To take metformin or not. Why aren&#8217;t there easy answers to these questions? I&#8217;m rooting for you.

I figure Nato is busy BD&#8217;ing. She got her positive OPK. And you&#8217;re right Mone, she&#8217;s probably trying to sort out the soft cups! :rofl:

I knew CJ was moving and starting her pub, but I thought for sure she would find a way to check in. I&#8217;m dying to know if she caught the egg!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm wondering about CJ too! Hmm...

Boo @ AF, Amber! :hugs: Enjoy the food and wine!

I've had a lazy day, got something posted that I procrastinated about forever, I had delicious take away for dinner (cheesy and bacony), Harry Potter tonight, and no BCP! I'm a happy girl!


----------



## heart tree

Good girl Megg. It's important to have days like today!


----------



## CJSG1977

OMG!!! Girls I am sooooo sorry!!! The pub we are in is solid oak beams and thiiiick stone walls. I havent even had signal on my mobile! Its hell LOL!!!

I hope that you are all ok. Megg I am thinking of you, I know big times are a coming!!!!n Xmas BFP please! Amber sorry / but happy for AF, and congrats on the promo!!! Wonderful news.

Amanda hunni, good luck with OV!!!!!! Lets hope its sooner.

I KNOW I have missed so much and I really dont have time to read so I apologise now. Please let me know how you are doing. Cesca, Sass, Lucy, Megg, Amanda, Amy, Sarah, Amber, Sugar, Nato... ALL of you.... BIG HUGS!!!!!

Quick update from me...af is due roughly 23rd. I have had ZERO time to chart. But I have had the worst crippling heartburn EVER!!!!!!!!!!!! And tonight I had to have kebab with raw CHILLIS!!! I NEVER in my life have eaten chillis like that. I cant even handle a hot curry. And I ate 3!!!!!!! Cant really comment on much else. The pub is AWESOME!!!! Been manic with customers, cleaning, lighting fires in a beautiful fireplace...just busy busy busy. If I get heartburn like this tomorrow I think I will get a test tomorrow, sod it!!! LOL!!! I should be 11DPO??

I love you all muchly! Will try get on more now I have found a spot for signal in this pub. 3 floors!!!!!!! MASSIVE. Will post some pics!


----------



## heart tree

There she is!!! :hi: HI CJ!!!

Sounds like you've been super busy. I hope these are pregnancy symptoms you are feeling. Please keep us posted if you test tomorrow. But remember, it may be far too early to test. Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good to hear from you, CJ! :hugs: Sounds promising! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, girls. I need opinions. Obviously, I'm going to decide for myself... but I want input. And, I want more than just a number as an answer... I need reasons why. Here's the question:

Since I have to choose myself how many embies to have put back, what would you do?

A. 1 - no matter what
B. 2 - no matter what
C. 3 - no matter what
D. 1 blasties or 2 embies
E. 2 blasties or 3 embies
F. Undecided until we know the quality

From a site where someone else was asking for advice:

"If you are young and/or have some great looking embryos, I say no more than 2. If you are older and/or don't have stellar embryos 3 may be transferred. With clinics that follow these Society for Assisted Reproductive Technology (SART) guidelines, IVF twin rates adverage 20.3% and triplet rates are close to 1%. And, with 1 embryo transferred back to you there is a statistically significant reduction in the likelihood of live birth. Ironically enough, transferring more than 1 does not greatly increase your chance of multiples but does increase your odds of conception."

"We were told that for each embryo transferred (after 2) the chance of having multiples only goes up 2-3%"


----------



## heart tree

Megg, before I can make an informed opinion, I need a little education. What's the difference between a blastie and an embie?


----------



## Jaymes

Megg, I'd say E! Personally I would not mind twins in the slightest, and it seem that it may improve your chances just enough. Your not looking to become Octomom here, but even if you got 3 out of it, I think you'd have enough love to care for all of them. Much Love!


----------



## msarkozi

I totally think Megg should be the next octomum :haha: Whatever gives the best chances, that is what I would do


----------



## yogi77

CJ your pub sounds awesome!!! That's exciting!

Megg I'm with Mel on this one; whichever option gives you the best chances for the most babies sounds good :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

heart tree said:


> Hoping (is your name Amber?), congrats on the promotion and in some ways, I want to say congrats on AF too. I know you were NTNP this cycle, but at least you know for sure now that your body has done its healing and is back on track. I hope you get some answers from the chromosome testing. Do you have any other tests scheduled?

Yep, my name is Amber:D That is exactly what I was thinking... at least my body is done healing! I can't schedule my other testings (saline ultrasound and cd 3 testing) until my 2nd cycle:dohh:

Thx Megg! I did enjoy my food and wine... actually it was jambalaya and beer:)
I think I would go with option E as well... the odds look a lot better!

CJ your crippling heart burn sounds very promising:thumbup: And congrats again on the new pub! I hope you get a nice :bfp: to go along with it!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, girls! I appreciate it! That seems to be the consensus! :)



heart tree said:


> Megg, before I can make an informed opinion, I need a little education. What's the difference between a blastie and an embie?

Embryos are on day 3 of growth. There's no way to know if they can actually go on to implant or not. But, when they aren't growing super well in the lab or if there aren't very many eggs that fertilized, they want to put them in sooner rather than waiting and possibly losing them. If they go to day 5, they're blastocysts. That's when a "baby" usually implants. If they go to blastocyst, they'll be able to do the assisted hatching and they SHOULD be able to implant, by all rights and purposes. Still, its rare for ALL to implant. 

From a site where someone else was asking for advice:

"If you are young and/or have some great looking embryos, I say no more than 2. If you are older and/or don't have stellar embryos 3 may be transferred. With clinics that follow these Society for Assisted Reproductive Technology (SART) guidelines, IVF twin rates adverage 20.3% and triplet rates are close to 1%. And, with 1 embryo transferred back to you there is a statistically significant reduction in the likelihood of live birth. Ironically enough, transferring more than 1 does not greatly increase your chance of multiples but does increase your odds of conception."

"We were told that for each embryo transferred (after 2) the chance of having multiples only goes up 2-3%"

I figure when it comes down to it, I'll take the path of least regret. No baby would be most regrettable. Triplets would come secondary to that. So, I suppose I'll end up going for 3 unless the doctor really doesn't think I should. I'll take his opinion if he offers one!


----------



## Megg33k

Btw, Harry Potter was good! It was a bit long and a little slow in some parts. But, it was very good. I enjoyed it. It was much darker than the last ones though... And the next will be even darker!


----------



## vickyd

Megg i would go for F, im always making decisions based on concrete data that way i can deal with the outcome better. 
Alot of Harry Potter mania going around! I think ive seen 3 of them and then it got a bit boring for me...I thought this was gonna be the last one?


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg i would go for F, im always making decisions based on concrete data that way i can deal with the outcome better.
> Alot of Harry Potter mania going around! I think ive seen 3 of them and then it got a bit boring for me...I thought this was gonna be the last one?

Well, F is always going to be the main choice... but I can't live with a "I'll wait and see"... I have to know in the back of my mind what I would prefer whilst I'm still thinking straight. I worry that in the heat of the moment with little time to decide that I could make a rash decision. So, I'm trying to go over as many of the potential circumstances as I can and make a decision for each one. I wish I could make snap decisions like that. But, I'm bad at it! I'm a Pisces! LOL

This is the last one, sort of... Its part 1 of 2. :)


----------



## jenny25

hey girls just popping in currently 7dpo at the mo didnt think it was possible to ovulate between a loss and first af so currently sitting and waiting and having the same temp for the last 3 days i dont think it looks good x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg - I'd go with two. I don't know why exactly as I don't understand much about the medical side of it, but two for this cycle sounds good as you can always try again with more embryos.

Lucy - Your husband is lovely. I think men deal with it so differently. Oddly, my husband has always dealt at the time with everything really badly - crying more than I do, more panicky, upset, not able to leave the house etc (whereas I am my mothers daughter and just. deal. with. it.) but he gets over it quickly and then when MY healing time begins he gets angry with me for not moving on. Even now if I mention the miscarriages he gets a bit upset that I still mention them. But I think thats just his way of coping.

CJ - Whoop on the new pub! I hope it goes well. My friend has had so much shit in her pub recently bless her with chefs walking out etc so I really sympathise with pub owners right now! What sort of menu are you having? I love pub food!

Mone - What a difficult history you've had, good job you were under specialist care but its such a shame you haven't quite got there yet. I totally agree with you on coming off the meds, I wouldn't take them either given your stats.

RE: Harry potter. I haven't watched them since movie 3 I don't think! They're just sooooooooooooooooo long it puts me off.

What are everyones plans for the weekend? It's my big sister's 30th birthday party, joint with her best friend as they turn 30 within a couple of months of each other. The theme is things beginning with R or E (their initials) so I'm going as Rainbow Brite and my husband is going as Rambo! My mum and dad are going as Egyptians! Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Megg33k

Your plans sound fun, Cesca! :) I have no real plans! LOL

As far as trying with more in future cycles... err... that's difficult. I might end up with extras to freeze, but a FET (frozen embryo transfer) cycle only has a 15-20% chance of working.

Its hard to even think of doing more in another cycle, because this is hard. Its not something that we aim to have to do even twice. Its not like the normal TTC... I mean, there's no "there's always next month" with it. Some clinics require a 3-6 month waiting period between cycles. I could be out for half a year if this doesn't work. I don't know my clinic's stance on it... but even 3 months would be hard to take. 

Please understand, I'm not jumping on you. I totally understand thinking 2. And, I appreciate the opinion. Its just that I've seen several people (not in this thread) mention "putting more back next time"... and the point is to avoid a next time. Its not easy enough of a process to not do your best to succeed the first time, ya know? All these shots and the procedures... They're VERY hard on the body, mind and heart. 

Honestly, it will be just as hard, if not harder, on me if this fails as the 2 losses were. I have so much riding on this, both physically and emotionally. 

Anyway, I hope that didn't come across awful. It just stung a little to read about "trying again"... I really need there to not be an "again"... :(


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Megg! I think you should do whatever gives you the highest chance of success, like the other girls said. You could surely handle multiples if that happened ;)

Sorry about AF, Allie, but yay that you had a "normal" cycle this month. You're probably in HP now....Enjoy!

I'm sorry about your step-dad hearty..it sounds like he was an amazing man. 

Sassy-can't wait to hear about your scan!

CJ-awesome updates about your pub. What an exciting experience! So you're already totally open for business?

hi and hugs to everyone else! 

I got 3+ on the digital test today and I never got that far before with the last one. small steps......
Next step is my scan on Dec 9 at 7w5d.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

No I completely understand what you're saying, forgive my naivety with clinic wait times etc. What I was basing it on was I remember a while back saying your insurance will cover as many times as needed (or something similar) whereas anyone I've ever known here in the UK has had to pay privately and it costs so much they literally have one chance, and therefore cram lots of eggs in there. I'm thinking about Friend's when Pheobe's brother goes "what are the odds if you stuff a hundred of them in there?"

I can understand why a second time isn't an option. Is the clinic advising you towards any number in particular?


----------



## Megg33k

pregoinnorge said:


> Hi Megg! I think you should do whatever gives you the highest chance of success, like the other girls said. You could surely handle multiples if that happened ;)
> 
> Sorry about AF, Allie, but yay that you had a "normal" cycle this month. You're probably in HP now....Enjoy!
> 
> I'm sorry about your step-dad hearty..it sounds like he was an amazing man.
> 
> Sassy-can't wait to hear about your scan!
> 
> CJ-awesome updates about your pub. What an exciting experience! So you're already totally open for business?
> 
> hi and hugs to everyone else!
> 
> I got 3+ on the digital test today and I never got that far before with the last one. small steps......
> Next step is my scan on Dec 9 at 7w5d.

Thanks! :)

That's great! 3+ is definitely progress then! AWESOME! :happydance: Dec 9 will be here in no time! That might be the night before my embryo transfer! :)



prgirl_cesca said:


> No I completely understand what you're saying, forgive my naivety with clinic wait times etc. What I was basing it on was I remember a while back saying your insurance will cover as many times as needed (or something similar) whereas anyone I've ever known here in the UK has had to pay privately and it costs so much they literally have one chance, and therefore cram lots of eggs in there. I'm thinking about Friend's when Pheobe's brother goes "what are the odds if you stuff a hundred of them in there?"
> 
> I can understand why a second time isn't an option. Is the clinic advising you towards any number in particular?

They will cover up to 6 lifetime egg collections and an additional 2 egg collections after a live birth. So, its not quite unlimited. Now, 6 could get me 6 fresh cycles plus who knows how many FET cycles... but there are no guarantees that I'll have anything to freeze... or that they'd thaw properly to even be transfered. Even if its being paid for, IVF is always a "try to get it in the first go" type of deal. Even though I'm not paying for much... I'm still footing 20% of the bill and $200+ in meds for each cycle. So, its definitely still not cheap. The 20% could still run me upwards of $1000/cycle. That's not much compared to what most women pay... Its practically nothing. But, its $1000 that I don't have lying around. :( We're basically living on one income, which isn't terribly low... but $1000 is a decent sized hit to us. So, I definitely don't have the luxury of just using trial and error to see what eventually works. I do have to make this shot worth the cost... all the various types of cost. 

The clinic hasn't said anything about a recommendation. The paperwork said it was 100% up to me. It just had a disclaimer saying that I was aware that selective reduction was an option and might be recommended if I ended up carrying more than 2 or 3 fetuses. Of course, I could decline it. But, I'm always going to do what's best for the most people... which means carrying only as many babies as can be feasibly carried without risking the lives of them or me. But, maybe he'll have a recommendation after we see the quantity and quality.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I don't think I could make a decision like that megg, especially when like you say there is so much riding on it emotionally, physically and financially. Maybe ask them later on what they recommend based on your egg quality etc and go with that.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: 

CJ good to see you the pub sounds lovely I really hope the symptoms are a good sign let us know how you get on if you decide to test.

Megg wow that is a big decision I would say which ever gives you the best chance. Know about the egg quality may help with making the decision.

Amy :happydance: thats great news 7th Dec isn't that far away hope the times goes quickly.

Sassy thinking of you hope the scan goes well.

AFM: well I didnt get my smear done (which is a bit of a pain but never mind) as the :witch: got me this morning its not that heavy but is so so painfull but glad its here. I got all my bloods done and some, asked about the vit d and the fsh the nurse went to check with a dr who was happy for me to have the vit d done but wasnt to worried about the fsh as he said I wasnt having trouble conceiving so it shouldnt be a problem so have had it done but know its not quite the right day. He also added some other ones on to be check cant remember exactly what they were called but one was for lupus, another for clotting and I'm having my calcium so they are on top of what I was going to have done so thats all good. They took a whole lot of blood luckily I dont have a problem with blood tests. I'm going to have a piece of chocolate cake and curl up on the sofa.

Lots of love to all.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi everyone. Been trying to catch up, but at work so trying to be discreet. I've had a warning about my internet usage previously! :growlmad:

CJ, good to hear from you. Your pub sounds fab and symptoms are sounding promising. :thumbup:

Amy, that's great news of the 3 on the digi :happydance:

Cesca, loving your cute little bump! I haven't seen any of the HP films either. Not sure what where I've been :haha:

Lucy, sorry to hear the bitch is painful, but good that they have taken blood to test for lots of things. Enjoy your choccy!

Vicky, great news about your scan. :happydance:Can't wait to see a pic next time.

Hoping sorry the bitch got you :growlmad:

Hearty :hugs:

Megg, from what I've read, I would probably agree with E, but would have to know a lot more about it really to make an informed opinion. Hope you're feeling ok and :happydance:to being off BCP

Allie, sorry bitch got you, but good news that your cycle has been more normal. Sorry to hear about your parents arguing.

Nato, stop that BDing and get that softcup out :haha:

Mone :hugs:

AFM I'm getting nervous about my fertility appt on Monday. I'm worried about my thyroid levels. They came back at 3.4, which according to my useless Doc are in the normal range, but I've been feeling below par for a while now. Very tired, anxious and low mood and am really struggling to lose weight despite diet and lots of exercise. Are these levels ok do you think?

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.

have a good day 
x


----------



## sugarlove

PS Sorry to hear about your Step Father Hearty and good luck with the BDing. I have my fingers crossed x

Sassy, good luck with the scan :happydance:


----------



## MinnieMone

Hello everyone... I've just woken up (nearly 1.30pm here in the UK), I obviously needed it, feels like the first proper sleep in weeks. Feel guilty though!

Amy - 3+ is always a milestone for me, so congrats hun.
Lucy - Always good to get that first AF out the way, dinner dates is on in a mo' on ITV, it's my new guilty pleasure, curl up and watch some trash.
CJ - your pub sounds gorgeous, wish it was in London and I'd come and prop up the bar and improve your profits considerably!
Megg - I totally understand how you are focussing on this first try, I'm the worst person at decision making (Aries too, go figure, we're supposed to be brilliant), so you have a lot to think about. If you wait till they are blastocysts is there more chance of implantation, but less chance of them surviving beforehand as they develop (sorry if I've misunderstood)? I would personally see the quantity and quality first and then make the decision, but I think I would want that bit (sorry again can't remember what it was called) where they embed it for you. (don't know how to go back pages without losing this post). You are the most clued up person on here though Megg re all this so you'll make the right choice. You can give most doctors a run for their money. 

A friend of mine had IVF and got her beautiful son the first time, they went back 18 months later and unfortunately the second attempt failed, the third attempt got twins, she was very lucky... and I'm so hoping that you will be too. 

Right I had better get shifting, I hate being a lazy mare, which is all I seem to be these days.

Have a lovey afternoon everyone.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar appointments and tests can be scary. Your dr sounds useless so it will be good to speak to someone who knows what their talking about and get some answers good luck for it and let us know how you get on.

Mone dont feel guilty about sleeping in your body must of needed it and your not being lazy you are recovering both physically and emotionaly. 

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> I don't think I could make a decision like that megg, especially when like you say there is so much riding on it emotionally, physically and financially. Maybe ask them later on what they recommend based on your egg quality etc and go with that.

I just hope they're allowed to give their opinion on the matter. Things are a bit weird here sometimes. There are things that docs won't answer for fear of swaying our opinion and then ending up with a malpractice suit for it. Its a shame that we've had so much ruined by people looking to make money that they don't deserve.



LucyJ said:


> :hi:
> 
> CJ good to see you the pub sounds lovely I really hope the symptoms are a good sign let us know how you get on if you decide to test.
> 
> Megg wow that is a big decision I would say which ever gives you the best chance. Know about the egg quality may help with making the decision.
> 
> Amy :happydance: thats great news 7th Dec isn't that far away hope the times goes quickly.
> 
> Sassy thinking of you hope the scan goes well.
> 
> AFM: well I didnt get my smear done (which is a bit of a pain but never mind) as the :witch: got me this morning its not that heavy but is so so painfull but glad its here. I got all my bloods done and some, asked about the vit d and the fsh the nurse went to check with a dr who was happy for me to have the vit d done but wasnt to worried about the fsh as he said I wasnt having trouble conceiving so it shouldnt be a problem so have had it done but know its not quite the right day. He also added some other ones on to be check cant remember exactly what they were called but one was for lupus, another for clotting and I'm having my calcium so they are on top of what I was going to have done so thats all good. They took a whole lot of blood luckily I dont have a problem with blood tests. I'm going to have a piece of chocolate cake and curl up on the sofa.
> 
> Lots of love to all.

Sounds like they did a load of stuff. That's good. I'm confused why he said FSH should be okay since you get pregnant easily. That's not true at all. I'm not claiming your FSH is bad, but getting pregnant easily certainly doesn't mean that its not bad. Hmph. When will you get results back?



sugarlove said:


> Hi everyone. Been trying to catch up, but at work so trying to be discreet. I've had a warning about my internet usage previously! :growlmad:
> 
> CJ, good to hear from you. Your pub sounds fab and symptoms are sounding promising. :thumbup:
> 
> Amy, that's great news of the 3 on the digi :happydance:
> 
> Cesca, loving your cute little bump! I haven't seen any of the HP films either. Not sure what where I've been :haha:
> 
> Lucy, sorry to hear the bitch is painful, but good that they have taken blood to test for lots of things. Enjoy your choccy!
> 
> Vicky, great news about your scan. :happydance:Can't wait to see a pic next time.
> 
> Hoping sorry the bitch got you :growlmad:
> 
> Hearty :hugs:
> 
> Megg, from what I've read, I would probably agree with E, but would have to know a lot more about it really to make an informed opinion. Hope you're feeling ok and :happydance:to being off BCP
> 
> Allie, sorry bitch got you, but good news that your cycle has been more normal. Sorry to hear about your parents arguing.
> 
> Nato, stop that BDing and get that softcup out :haha:
> 
> Mone :hugs:
> 
> AFM I'm getting nervous about my fertility appt on Monday. I'm worried about my thyroid levels. They came back at 3.4, which according to my useless Doc are in the normal range, but I've been feeling below par for a while now. Very tired, anxious and low mood and am really struggling to lose weight despite diet and lots of exercise. Are these levels ok do you think?
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out.
> 
> have a good day
> x

3.4 isn't great. Its "in range" but not "optimal" at all. Mine is near 3, and no one seems to care either. :wacko:



MinnieMone said:


> Hello everyone... I've just woken up (nearly 1.30pm here in the UK), I obviously needed it, feels like the first proper sleep in weeks. Feel guilty though!
> 
> Amy - 3+ is always a milestone for me, so congrats hun.
> Lucy - Always good to get that first AF out the way, dinner dates is on in a mo' on ITV, it's my new guilty pleasure, curl up and watch some trash.
> CJ - your pub sounds gorgeous, wish it was in London and I'd come and prop up the bar and improve your profits considerably!
> Megg - I totally understand how you are focussing on this first try, I'm the worst person at decision making (Aries too, go figure, we're supposed to be brilliant), so you have a lot to think about. If you wait till they are blastocysts is there more chance of implantation, but less chance of them surviving beforehand as they develop (sorry if I've misunderstood)? I would personally see the quantity and quality first and then make the decision, but I think I would want that bit (sorry again can't remember what it was called) where they embed it for you. (don't know how to go back pages without losing this post). You are the most clued up person on here though Megg re all this so you'll make the right choice. You can give most doctors a run for their money.
> 
> A friend of mine had IVF and got her beautiful son the first time, they went back 18 months later and unfortunately the second attempt failed, the third attempt got twins, she was very lucky... and I'm so hoping that you will be too.
> 
> Right I had better get shifting, I hate being a lazy mare, which is all I seem to be these days.
> 
> Have a lovey afternoon everyone.

Uhm... You're sort of correct. Some day 3 embryos will not survive to day 5 blastocyst stage. That's not necessarily bad, because they wouldn't have likely implanted and become a viable pregnancy anyway. But, the problem is when you only have a few fertilized eggs... Because waiting till day 5 could result in losing all of them and then the cycle is a bust. So, they'd rather take their chances on a possible failure with day 3 transfer than definitely have a failure if nothing lives to day 5. Day 3 embryos can implant and do very well sometimes, but its a crap shoot. There's no way to know until you just "wait and see" because you don't know if they'll even make it to the blastocyst stage where they can implant... Day 5 blastocysts should have the ability to implant and become a viable pregancy. That doesn't mean they always do though. 

Man, I'm staring to hate this process! :(


----------



## LucyJ

> Sounds like they did a load of stuff. That's good. I'm confused why he said FSH should be okay since you get pregnant easily. That's not true at all. I'm not claiming your FSH is bad, but getting pregnant easily certainly doesn't mean that its not bad. Hmph. When will you get results back?

I didn't speak to the dr it was what the nurse said to me that the dr had said it shouldnt be a factor in my mc as I'm able to conceive its keeping hold of them thats the problem. That he wasnt concerened about it, I got the impression that he probably wouldnt of tested it. Not entirely sure when I'll get them back the nurse said some of them should be back by tuesday and the rest hopefully by friday. I'll ring next friday to get them I may pop in as would like a print out of all the results if they'll give me one.

As I'm on CD1 today will the results of the FSH be totally out I'm not to worried about it maybe I should be but when I had the u/s several months ago to check all was alright the lady doing it said my ovaries looked good.


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg that makes it much clearer thanks, but also now see even more the dilemma of the decision. This is a really dumb question but do the eggs all develop at the same rate? and if so can they see which are better quality than the others at any time during the process. I'm sure they always put the most 'viable' ones in, but can they interpret in anyway which ones would look more likely to develop in blastocysts. I can see now how the 'waiting game' could then result in them all failing, but if they did, would it mean that they would have failed anyway, or would they maybe of had a chance if put in earlier?

From what you say above Day 3 looks the best chance or the safest bet of having as well developed as possible and a good chance of implanting. Can they only implant them for you if they get to Day 5 (forget what it's called Megg, but I was so amazed in your earlier post when you said they can do that). I guess the best result would be lots of eggs to choose and then freeze some for any future siblings, fingers crossed for that Megg.

I totally see now how couples going through IVF say it is so stressful, not only to you have to go through all the physical stuff but emotionally it must be a rollercoaster.

Admire you hun how you are dealing with it all.


----------



## LucyJ

Having a moment can't keep crying I know a lot of it is to do with my hormones I just feel horrid. I'm in pain but not bleeding much its still light so I know that will kick in eventually. Steves out at a charity thing he stepped in at the last minute so I'm on my own. We're meant to go out tomorrow night for his mum's 60th birthday we're all going for a meal and I really dont want to go and feel guilty for feeling like that I love steves mum but just the thought of having to get all dressed up and being in a resturant in pain and homonal fills me with dread add to that that I want to see my mum I feel like a reack. Why I'm on the subject of feeling guilty I feel so guilty for not seeing my baby nephew havnt met him yet we had planned to do down in Oct after our scan but then I lost the baby and didnt feel stronge enough to see him or them I just feel like I'm letting everyone down. I shouldnt even be having a fucking period I should be over 12 weeks pregnant in fact screw that I should have my baby in my arms. God I feel like a wreak I can't call steve and I dont want to call my mum as I know I'll worry her if she hears me like this I literally cant stop the tears (most of which I'm sure is the hormones) :cry:

Sorry for such a self indulgent post I will try and pull myself together.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Lucy I'm sorry, don't feel guilty that you don't feel upto going tomorrow, I have missed many many nightouts etc because I didn't feel like going, but I must admit the very few times I made myself go I always ended up enjoying myself. 

I'm sure your family will understand that you havent seen your nephew, I didn't see my best friends baby until he was 3 months because I couldn't face it after my first loss.

I think we all put too much pressure on ourselves to get on with normal life but now is the time to be selfish, you have been through so much Lucy and you need to think about No1 for a while, you know when your ready to face the world again and until that time don't force yourself to do anything.

Always here for you hunny, I really 100% know how your feeling.xxxxx


----------



## yogi77

awww Lucy I'm so sorry you're feeling like this...I wish I could give you a big hug :hugs:

You are not alone though, I have been having a really bad week too...I feel so alone, sad, jealous, angry...My SIL's baby shower is on Monday (it's a "Skype" shower put on by my DH's family because we all live all over the country)...we were 2 months apart and it's gut wrenching. We don't have Skype yet anyways but it's still all anyone is talking about right now and I even received an invite in the mail...uugghh. Also got an invite to join a good friends "baby pool" the other day on FB and had to delete it so that it stopped showing up on my main page. We were also 2 months apart. :cry: I don't know what I'm going to do when it comes time for her shower. 

This has been a horrible week for me for some reason, I was feeling so positive last month and all that positivity is gone and I feel like it's never going to happen...my entire life is in hold waiting for this. :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, that is very well put. Lucy, I echo everything Sassy just said. You have no reason to feel guilty. These feelings you are having may be hormonal, but more likely, they are the grief you are experiencing. Your loss was so recent. You haven't had the luxury of getting much distance from it. As we know, time helps, but you haven't had enough time yet. Your feelings are your feelings and there is no reason to have guilt override those feelings. Guilt, as I've said before, is rational a rational emotion when you have hurt someone. You haven't hurt someone. Just the opposite. You've been hurt deeply. You need to tend to your wounds and your grief. It's absolutely ok that you haven't seen your nephew yet. You will, in time. 

Listen sweetie, you don't have to go anywhere tonight. You get to stay in and feel your feelings through and through. You may wake up tomorrow and feel better. You may just need to get this out of your system tonight. Even if you don't feel better, I agree with Sassy. Sometimes even when I don't want to go do something, I end up having a good time regardless. That being said, I've also skipped things too. I'm guessing it might be hard to get out of going to Steve's mom's 60th birthday party. But could you ask Steve if you could leave early? Make sure to have a glass of wine at least. I've also found that getting dressed up and looking drop dead gorgeous helps, even when I feel like crap inside. 

Also, might I suggest that you do call your mom. You clearly need her. My mother always tells me to call no matter what. She wants to know the good and the bad. When I'm really crying, I often call her. There isn't much she can do but tell me she loves me. A mother's love is enough to help. 

And you're right, you should have a baby AND you should be pregnant right now. It simply isn't fair. I'm thinking about you. xoxo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Yogi I'm so sorry your having a bad week, no doubt it's all building up because your dreading the shower! Could you pretend you internet went down?? I would be tempted!

Does the jeaousky ever go?? I'm still sickenly jealous of all my preggo friends and the ones who have children, perhaps it never goes!!

I promise all these bad times will be forgotten when your pregnant with your forever baby and it will happen I know it will, I totally understand your comment of your life being on hold I think we are all guilty of that.xxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy thank you sweetie I guess I was starting to feel like I was back to some kind of normality and felt prepared for AF its just hit me harder than I expected. Part of not wanting to go out is the worry that I may just burst into tears if it wasnt her 60th I wouldnt be going but feel I should I think I'll see how I feel tomorrow. Most of my family do understand its my brother and sil that I worry about the most as not sure whether they do he said to mum just after we lost our baby that we should come down and see them as holding the baby would make me feel better!!

Aww yogi I will take that hug and send you one back sorry your having a rough time it is so hard I know I'm going to get an invite to a friends baby shower and kind of dreading it but will deal with it when it arrives. Trying to stay positive and hopefull is so hard I was really positive this morning having my bloods done but tonight it all just hit me I suppose there are going to be days like that.

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, :hugs: When that baby shower happens, you gracefully decline the invitation. Find a friend who isn't involved in this baby and make plans to go to a movie, museum get a manicure, or something else that will make you feel good. You are under no obligation to go to a baby shower. Just make yourself unavailable on that day.

You will feel positive again I promise. But there are always days and weeks like this too. They are unavoidable. You'll get through it though. We're here for you.


----------



## LucyJ

> Sassy, that is very well put. Lucy, I echo everything Sassy just said. You have no reason to feel guilty. These feelings you are having may be hormonal, but more likely, they are the grief you are experiencing. Your loss was so recent. You haven't had the luxury of getting much distance from it. As we know, time helps, but you haven't had enough time yet. Your feelings are your feelings and there is no reason to have guilt override those feelings. Guilt, as I've said before, is rational a rational emotion when you have hurt someone. You haven't hurt someone. Just the opposite. You've been hurt deeply. You need to tend to your wounds and your grief. It's absolutely ok that you haven't seen your nephew yet. You will, in time.
> 
> Listen sweetie, you don't have to go anywhere tonight. You get to stay in and feel your feelings through and through. You may wake up tomorrow and feel better. You may just need to get this out of your system tonight. Even if you don't feel better, I agree with Sassy. Sometimes even when I don't want to go do something, I end up having a good time regardless. That being said, I've also skipped things too. I'm guessing it might be hard to get out of going to Steve's mom's 60th birthday party. But could you ask Steve if you could leave early? Make sure to have a glass of wine at least. I've also found that getting dressed up and looking drop dead gorgeous helps, even when I feel like crap inside.
> 
> Also, might I suggest that you do call your mom. You clearly need her. My mother always tells me to call no matter what. She wants to know the good and the bad. When I'm really crying, I often call her. There isn't much she can do but tell me she loves me. A mother's love is enough to help.
> 
> And you're right, you should have a baby AND you should be pregnant right now. It simply isn't fair. I'm thinking about you. xoxo

Thank you amanda. Steve's been great he said obviously he will go whatever which is fine wouldnt expect him to miss it but he said if I didnt feel up to it he and his mum would understand. Its a bit hard to leave early as we're staying at his brothers but I'm sure we could sort something out. Normally I would call my mum but I know she feels bad that she hasnt been down (only because she had major knee surgery and couldn't walk let alone drive!!). We're going home next weekend which I am so looking forward to just need a big hug from her. 

I know your right that I shouldnt feel guilty and I need to let my emotions out allow myself to feel what I'm feeling.

Thank you for your support it means alot to have you lovely ladies to talk to.


----------



## yogi77

Thanks ladies...I really don't know what I'd do without you. my pregnant friend that I was just talking about just "stopped by" to drop off some books she'd borrowed ages ago...she has an absolutely huge belly and told me that I can't avoid her and I told her it's hard and she said she understood but that I shouldn't avoid seeing her...UGH it was horrible to look at her huge belly and I started bawling and then she said she had to go! I was left alone and collapsed on the kitchen floor with my dog licking the tears off my face...talk about a complete low. Gutted. I can't stop crying. :cry::cry:


----------



## heart tree

Shit Yogi, your friend just doesn't get it. Damn. I'm so sick of people not understanding. I'm so so so sorry love. Clearly if she understood she wouldn't have pressured you the way she did. Write down what you might say to her the next time she says something like that to you. That way you can be prepared. The only way she'll truly understand is if you explain it to her. (and even then she might not truly understand). :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Aww yogi I am so sorry it doesn't sound like your friend does understand maybe when you feel stronger try and talk to her or write her a letter :hugs: to you


----------



## yogi77

Sassy_TTC said:


> Ahh Yogi I'm so sorry your having a bad week, no doubt it's all building up because your dreading the shower! Could you pretend you internet went down?? I would be tempted!
> 
> Does the jeaousky ever go?? I'm still sickenly jealous of all my preggo friends and the ones who have children, perhaps it never goes!!
> 
> I promise all these bad times will be forgotten when your pregnant with your forever baby and it will happen I know it will, I totally understand your comment of your life being on hold I think we are all guilty of that.xxxxx

Thanks Sassy...I don't have Skype anyways so I have a good excuse...but I still can't stop thinking about it and it's all anyone in the family talks about right now. 

Wow, it's been 3 months since my MC and I think this is the lowest I've felt yet. I'm so sick of it, I just want my life back.


----------



## vickyd

Luce and Yogi i wish i could give you both a huge hug...

Luce, the others have pretty covered it but im just reminding you that you are entitled to stay at home and avoid any social events until you feel strong enough to go. Noone will think badly of you and you need to put yourself first.

Yogi, your friend reminds me of one of my best(ex) mates...We were pregnant together with our 22 week scans a couple days apart. When we had to let our baby go i just couldnt be around her. I told her it was hard for me looking at her but she never understood. We drifted apart, and she hasnt even called once since. People who havent gone through our pain will never understand, heck most days our husbands dont even get it....


----------



## MinnieMone

Ah yogi, that is so so crap, bless your dog for giving you doggy kisses tho'. 

Lucy - sending you a big hug, cry if you need to, do whatever you need to do, and please don't feel guilty, you are getting through the best you can. Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Allie84

Hello ladies. I'm delirious from a day's work on 3 hours sleep (I used to be able to do that fine a few years ago), but it was soooo worith it, I loved Harry Potter! :dance: Megg, I have to disagree at there being any slow parts, I thought it whizzed by. I can't wait to go again!

Lucy and Yogi, massive :hugs: to you both. It appears we all go through some common emotions and situations, which are evidence that what we're feeling is totally normal. For example,I had that sinking feeling today when a colleague brought in her one week old baby boy and I looked at the little fella. I just loved him, but it made me fee sad, as well. I have THREE people in my life due around the time I was due and they're all getting ready to pop. I am genuinely happy for them but sometimes I get jealous, a bit mopey. 

Yogi, although your friend means well, I don't feel her impromtu visit was good timing at all. Crying and letting it all out was probably a good catharsis. It WILL happen for you, but in the meantime, there will be good days and bad days, like all of us on here have. We're always here for you!

Lucy, I think you've been given some great advice from the girls on here about your MILs party. I think you should see how you feel tomorrow and then decide. It's a new day. But also, you have to do what's best for you right now, and please don't feel guilty, as you have nothing to feel guilty about (I know easier said than done).

I also had a bunch of blood drawn today. You said you don't mind blood tests but I actually started to feel faint today! Normally I don't mind but after he poked me he was sitting there _forever_ drawing blood, viles and viles full. :wacko: I hope we both get our results soon and they are good! 

Welcome back, CJ!

Megg, I've been reading your posts over and over but I think it's my exhaustion as I can't seem to form a coherent thought regarding them. It sounds like so much to think about and such a decision. When do you have to let them know? Are they allowed to sway you towards a particular number? Good luck my lady. I really admire you. :hugs:

Congrats on the 3+, Amy. That's wonderful you've passed the milestone from your MC.

Sugar and Megg, my thyroid is around yours- 3.16 or 3.25- and just like your doctors, I can't get any of mine to care either! Not my primary, endo, or gyno. Maybe we shouldn't worry, they are the doctors after all? But then I got a private message from someone on here I don't know or asked, telling me I should get it to between 1-2 if I don't want more miscarriages. Good grief, I don't know what to think, you know?

Cesca, that sounds like a fun weekend and clever idea. Have a good time. 

I'm just off to have a quick nap and then going to see Bye Bye Birdie later tonight.


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> People who havent gone through our pain will never understand, heck most days our husbands dont even get it....

This is so true Vicky. A bunch of my childhood friends and I are all still close. We all live in different states and don't see each other often. One of them called me the other day to tell me she's pregnant. She has a 5 year old as well. She is divorced and getting remarried. Life has been tough for her. She wrote an email to the group to give us the update that she's having a boy. She wanted to know what was happening in our lives. I wrote back saying life was hard. I told them I didn't want to sugar coat anything. I told them all about my diagnosis AND I also mentioned that it was the anniversary of my step-father's death (they all knew him well.) 

They all wrote back telling me to stay strong and to be positive and to look at the bright side of things. None of them have ever called me or sent a card after my mcs. Two of the women have kids. They were telling me to be thankful for my family and friends and health. I felt so misunderstood. I'm really irritated by people I used to look to for support. 

THEY.JUST. DON'T. GET. IT.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i find that friends who have kids,who you would expect to relate to the loss of a child, actually are the ones who are the least supportive. Maybe they think that since we havent held them then it shouldnt hurt??....Who knows...Im so beyond expecting anything from anyone.


----------



## heart tree

Yeah it is a strange phenomenon. I know I need to let it go but I just feel like yelling at all of them and telling them to get a clue. It amazes me that women who have had babies can't relate to how horrific it must be to lose a pregnancy.


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: Hugs all 'round needed tonight. It is very true, they just don't have a clue. I had a lot of sympathy for women who had lost a baby, but until I had experienced it myself I had absolutely no idea how truly devastating it is. It is the worst experience of my life, you ladies on here who have had multiple losses amaze me everyday with your strength. xxx


----------



## heart tree

I&#8217;m going back to some older posts. 

Megg, I honestly think I would go for 2 or 3. I would just want as much a chance as possible to have one baby and the more, the better in my mind. It sounds like you&#8217;ve already made up your mind which is good. That&#8217;s half the battle.

Jenny, it&#8217;s wonderful that your body ovulated so soon! I don&#8217;t think I ovulated the first cycle after any of my mcs. I think your chart looks good. Don&#8217;t give up hope yet!

Cesca, the party sounds like fun. Can we see pictures of Rainbow Brite and Rambo? No plans for me. Just getting ready to host a big Thanksgiving dinner at my house next Thursday. I&#8217;m planning my menu and buying serving bowls, napkins and table cloths.

Amy, YAY on the +3!!! We don&#8217;t have those tests in the US and I&#8217;ve always been envious of them. Can&#8217;t wait for your scan!

Lucy, I&#8217;m glad you got so many bloods taken. This is a step in the right direction. 

Sugar, I&#8217;m glad you are seeing a FS on Monday. Of course you are nervous, but I bet you&#8217;ll have a better plan once you&#8217;ve talked to an expert. I don&#8217;t know about thyroid levels, but from what I&#8217;ve read on this thread, you are on the higher end of borderline. 

Mone, I&#8217;m super glad you slept in. You needed it! I hate being lazy too, but sometimes it has to happen. Today I had a day off from work. It is pouring rain today. I did a little shopping in the morning and the rest of the day I watched movies! And made popcorn! It was heavenly. Tonight, I&#8217;m going to watch another movie. I watched Whip It with Ellen Page about roller derby and Sunshine Cleaning with Amy Adams and Emily Blunt. They were both cute and perfect for a rainy day. 

Sparkly, I still don&#8217;t have a high on my CBFM and my OPK was negative. However, I had the most ewcm I&#8217;ve ever had in my life today! I felt like taking a picture of it LOL! Disgusting I know, but I was just so proud. I know hormones produce ewcm, specifically estrogen. I also know my hormones are off. So maybe the Femara helped kick them into place. I&#8217;m really hoping to get a high in the next few days. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend. xoxo


----------



## Sparkly

heart tree said:


> Sparkly, I still dont have a high on my CBFM and my OPK was negative. However, I had the most ewcm Ive ever had in my life today! I felt like taking a picture of it LOL! Disgusting I know, but I was just so proud. I know hormones produce ewcm, specifically estrogen. I also know my hormones are off. So maybe the Femara helped kick them into place. Im really hoping to get a high in the next few days.

woo hoo for ewcm Hearty :happydance: I'm soo jelaous, I have not a single drop! i just got a peak reading on my cbfm, but no +opk as of yet. This happened last cycle I got a peak on the Saturday, but didn't ov according to FF until Monday. So i'm taking it in my stride, the stick looked nearly peak and probably will be tonight or tomorrow, I will keep poas and keep you informed lol!


----------



## jenny25

hey guys since yesterday i have been having ovary pains and dull ache above my pubic bone to the left of the centre of my c section scar does anyone else get this? x


----------



## Sparkly

I do get that Jenny, I put it down to ovulation pains, and my cervix opening, I can feel everything that goes on in my body....too much experience lol!


----------



## jenny25

the thing is tho i have already ovulated xx


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> Megg that makes it much clearer thanks, but also now see even more the dilemma of the decision. This is a really dumb question but do the eggs all develop at the same rate? and if so can they see which are better quality than the others at any time during the process. I'm sure they always put the most 'viable' ones in, but can they interpret in anyway which ones would look more likely to develop in blastocysts. I can see now how the 'waiting game' could then result in them all failing, but if they did, would it mean that they would have failed anyway, or would they maybe of had a chance if put in earlier?
> 
> From what you say above Day 3 looks the best chance or the safest bet of having as well developed as possible and a good chance of implanting. Can they only implant them for you if they get to Day 5 (forget what it's called Megg, but I was so amazed in your earlier post when you said they can do that). I guess the best result would be lots of eggs to choose and then freeze some for any future siblings, fingers crossed for that Megg.
> 
> I totally see now how couples going through IVF say it is so stressful, not only to you have to go through all the physical stuff but emotionally it must be a rollercoaster.
> 
> Admire you hun how you are dealing with it all.

They don't all develop at the same rate. Some develop slower or faster. If watched closely, some develop in an abnormal pattern. They can get an idea of how well one might do over another as the days pass. As far as the possibility of a 3 day embryo that wouldn't make it to 5 day blast having a chance... Yes, technically there is a chance. The womb is a very different environment and you never know what will happen once its inside. The problem with 3 day embryos is that there is no way to know if they'll be viable to become a blastocyst and implant if they are transfered. The goal is always to get to day 5... The success rate with day 5 blastocysts is WAY higher than with day 3 embryos. Yes, they can only do the assisted hatching with a day 5 blastocyst. An embryo must become a blastocyst before it can hatch... So, they can't assist an embryo in hatching, as it must keep growing before it has a chance. Day 5 is always preferred.

If you're gathering that this decision process sucks, you're totally right! The optimal number of eggs is about 12. That's about as many as most women can produce whilst maintaining high quality. They don't want estrogen to go over a certain limit, and that estrogen gets equally spread to all the developing eggs. So, the more eggs, the less each is getting for development. Generally, 70-85% of the eggs will fertilize. So, 8-10 embryos. Some will make it to day 5 and others won't. You will lose some each day, usually. But, the ones that don't make it early on are the ones that wouldn't have become a viable pregnancy. Its all really difficult. There's also embryo quality even beyond this... and even I don't know much about how that's rated. Its so confusing. 

Thank you for the kind words. Its really hard some days. But each day seems better than the one before right now.



LucyJ said:


> Having a moment can't keep crying I know a lot of it is to do with my hormones I just feel horrid. I'm in pain but not bleeding much its still light so I know that will kick in eventually. Steves out at a charity thing he stepped in at the last minute so I'm on my own. We're meant to go out tomorrow night for his mum's 60th birthday we're all going for a meal and I really dont want to go and feel guilty for feeling like that I love steves mum but just the thought of having to get all dressed up and being in a resturant in pain and homonal fills me with dread add to that that I want to see my mum I feel like a reack. Why I'm on the subject of feeling guilty I feel so guilty for not seeing my baby nephew havnt met him yet we had planned to do down in Oct after our scan but then I lost the baby and didnt feel stronge enough to see him or them I just feel like I'm letting everyone down. I shouldnt even be having a fucking period I should be over 12 weeks pregnant in fact screw that I should have my baby in my arms. God I feel like a wreak I can't call steve and I dont want to call my mum as I know I'll worry her if she hears me like this I literally cant stop the tears (most of which I'm sure is the hormones) :cry:
> 
> Sorry for such a self indulgent post I will try and pull myself together.

You have every right to feel this way... And, you have every right to refuse an outing if you don't feel up to it. You've had a lot of heartache, and you shouldn't be forced to move any faster than you feel you can. Its nothing to be ashamed of! :hugs:



yogi77 said:


> awww Lucy I'm so sorry you're feeling like this...I wish I could give you a big hug :hugs:
> 
> You are not alone though, I have been having a really bad week too...I feel so alone, sad, jealous, angry...My SIL's baby shower is on Monday (it's a "Skype" shower put on by my DH's family because we all live all over the country)...we were 2 months apart and it's gut wrenching. We don't have Skype yet anyways but it's still all anyone is talking about right now and I even received an invite in the mail...uugghh. Also got an invite to join a good friends "baby pool" the other day on FB and had to delete it so that it stopped showing up on my main page. We were also 2 months apart. :cry: I don't know what I'm going to do when it comes time for her shower.
> 
> This has been a horrible week for me for some reason, I was feeling so positive last month and all that positivity is gone and I feel like it's never going to happen...my entire life is in hold waiting for this. :cry:

Same for you... Don't do more than you can! Take your time to heal. Your health and well-being is the most important thing for you to protect! :hugs: 



yogi77 said:


> Thanks ladies...I really don't know what I'd do without you. my pregnant friend that I was just talking about just "stopped by" to drop off some books she'd borrowed ages ago...she has an absolutely huge belly and told me that I can't avoid her and I told her it's hard and she said she understood but that I shouldn't avoid seeing her...UGH it was horrible to look at her huge belly and I started bawling and then she said she had to go! I was left alone and collapsed on the kitchen floor with my dog licking the tears off my face...talk about a complete low. Gutted. I can't stop crying. :cry::cry:

Your friend's behavior is appalling. No "friend" should ever make you feel that way and then just leave you to sob uncontrollably on the floor. I'm so sad to say that I know the exact pain you're describing. In fact, reading that... I can feel it in my gut all over again. Its that pain where you can't even stop crying long enough to get a real breath. It feels like you're just die from suffocation because it hurts to bad to breathe. And, you don't know where the air keeps coming from to keep you alive or conscious. But, the world is too cruel to just let you pass out until the hurting stops. Its like your insides are fucking screaming because you can't stop the whole in your heart from aching anymore... like its opening up and swallowing you whole. In that moment, there is NOTHING you wouldn't do to stop the pain and just feel joy again. Anything in the world if you could just heal and be well... and stop your heart from breaking anymore than it already has... especially since you didn't even know that something so broken would even be able to break any further. 

When I say that I'm positive right up until I'm not... This is what happens to me. I'm fine... and then it hits me and its uncontrollable. I know that pain, and I wish no one ever had to feel it ever again! I'm so sorry she was so pushy and insensitive. That's horrific. You can avoid anyone you want... And, its perfectly understandable that she's the one you'd choose right now! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Hello ladies. I'm delirious from a day's work on 3 hours sleep (I used to be able to do that fine a few years ago), but it was soooo worith it, I loved Harry Potter! :dance: Megg, I have to disagree at there being any slow parts, I thought it whizzed by. I can't wait to go again!
> 
> Lucy and Yogi, massive :hugs: to you both. It appears we all go through some common emotions and situations, which are evidence that what we're feeling is totally normal. For example,I had that sinking feeling today when a colleague brought in her one week old baby boy and I looked at the little fella. I just loved him, but it made me fee sad, as well. I have THREE people in my life due around the time I was due and they're all getting ready to pop. I am genuinely happy for them but sometimes I get jealous, a bit mopey.
> 
> Yogi, although your friend means well, I don't feel her impromtu visit was good timing at all. Crying and letting it all out was probably a good catharsis. It WILL happen for you, but in the meantime, there will be good days and bad days, like all of us on here have. We're always here for you!
> 
> Lucy, I think you've been given some great advice from the girls on here about your MILs party. I think you should see how you feel tomorrow and then decide. It's a new day. But also, you have to do what's best for you right now, and please don't feel guilty, as you have nothing to feel guilty about (I know easier said than done).
> 
> I also had a bunch of blood drawn today. You said you don't mind blood tests but I actually started to feel faint today! Normally I don't mind but after he poked me he was sitting there _forever_ drawing blood, viles and viles full. :wacko: I hope we both get our results soon and they are good!
> 
> Welcome back, CJ!
> 
> Megg, I've been reading your posts over and over but I think it's my exhaustion as I can't seem to form a coherent thought regarding them. It sounds like so much to think about and such a decision. When do you have to let them know? Are they allowed to sway you towards a particular number? Good luck my lady. I really admire you. :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on the 3+, Amy. That's wonderful you've passed the milestone from your MC.
> 
> Sugar and Megg, my thyroid is around yours- 3.16 or 3.25- and just like your doctors, I can't get any of mine to care either! Not my primary, endo, or gyno. Maybe we shouldn't worry, they are the doctors after all? But then I got a private message from someone on here I don't know or asked, telling me I should get it to between 1-2 if I don't want more miscarriages. Good grief, I don't know what to think, you know?
> 
> Cesca, that sounds like a fun weekend and clever idea. Have a good time.
> 
> I'm just off to have a quick nap and then going to see Bye Bye Birdie later tonight.

I thought the parts in the woods got a bit drawn out sometimes. There was a lot of camping that felt unnecessary to me! LOL But, I definitely can't wait to see it again! :)

They might be allowed to sway me toward a specific #. I'm not sure yet. They don't talk about the upcoming phases of the cycle until close to that time. I'm not there yet, so I won't know until the time is really upon us.

Wow! That's a bit overboard to tell you it had to be 1-2 in order to avoid further MC's. I don't think that's true at all. I mean, its possible, but its not necessarily the case. I'm seeing a FS with 30 years experience, and he wouldn't dream of doing my IVF if he thought my TSH would cause a MC. I don't know what to think. Google is scary when it comes to TSH. It all seems to suggest that levels above 1-2 are going to always end in heartache. But, I have a very hard time believing that no one living with TSH higher than 2 has ever had a successful pregnancy. Many, many women don't have it checked and probably never knew if their level was a bit out. So, I don't have an answer. I'm hoping my FS wouldn't let me do this if it would end in MC because my TSH is ~3.



heart tree said:


> Im going back to some older posts.
> 
> Megg, I honestly think I would go for 2 or 3. I would just want as much a chance as possible to have one baby and the more, the better in my mind. It sounds like youve already made up your mind which is good. Thats half the battle.
> 
> Jenny, its wonderful that your body ovulated so soon! I dont think I ovulated the first cycle after any of my mcs. I think your chart looks good. Dont give up hope yet!
> 
> Cesca, the party sounds like fun. Can we see pictures of Rainbow Brite and Rambo? No plans for me. Just getting ready to host a big Thanksgiving dinner at my house next Thursday. Im planning my menu and buying serving bowls, napkins and table cloths.
> 
> Amy, YAY on the +3!!! We dont have those tests in the US and Ive always been envious of them. Cant wait for your scan!
> 
> Lucy, Im glad you got so many bloods taken. This is a step in the right direction.
> 
> Sugar, Im glad you are seeing a FS on Monday. Of course you are nervous, but I bet youll have a better plan once youve talked to an expert. I dont know about thyroid levels, but from what Ive read on this thread, you are on the higher end of borderline.
> 
> Mone, Im super glad you slept in. You needed it! I hate being lazy too, but sometimes it has to happen. Today I had a day off from work. It is pouring rain today. I did a little shopping in the morning and the rest of the day I watched movies! And made popcorn! It was heavenly. Tonight, Im going to watch another movie. I watched Whip It with Ellen Page about roller derby and Sunshine Cleaning with Amy Adams and Emily Blunt. They were both cute and perfect for a rainy day.
> 
> Sparkly, I still dont have a high on my CBFM and my OPK was negative. However, I had the most ewcm Ive ever had in my life today! I felt like taking a picture of it LOL! Disgusting I know, but I was just so proud. I know hormones produce ewcm, specifically estrogen. I also know my hormones are off. So maybe the Femara helped kick them into place. Im really hoping to get a high in the next few days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good weekend. xoxo

I agree... 2 or 3 is definitely the answer I'm looking at. I just don't know which for sure. I'm really leaning toward 3. With such low odds (3-4%) of having triplets from it, I have a hard time seeing the down side. It might raise my odds of twins to 50%, but that's something we've considered and are willing to risk. I really think I'd prefer only 1 at a time, as 2 would be a great deal of work. But, I'd happily take 2 if that's what was the hand I was dealt. Obviously, 2 is infinitely better than 0... I just hope I have the option of at least 3 strong ones to have put back.


----------



## sugarlove

Oh Yogi you poor thing. I hadn't realised your mc was so recent. Your friend sounds extremely insensitive. I too can't believe she left you crying, that's terrible! I fell out with one pg mate after my mc, as she was really insensitive and I snapped at her. Rather than try and sort it out with me, she deleted me off fb. I've now come to the conclusion, that she wasn't a very good friend to have anyway and I'm better off without her. Some people can be so damn selfish!

Lucy sweetie, if you don't feel like going out tonight, then don't go. I'm sure everyone would understand. Cuddle up in front of the tv and watch X Factor instead if you're not feeling up to it. You've been through so much, and your pain must still be very raw.:hugs:

Megg from what I've read yesterday on the internet, I think the effect of the levels of TSH is very much down to the individual. One person may have a level of 3 and not feel too bad on it, another could have the same and feel pretty rotten. I'm hoping the FS will take me seriously on Monday. The bloke Professor Balen that I'm seeing is supposedly an expert in the north of England, and helped my friend have her first baby through IVF. She's says he's not very friendly, but really knows his stuff, so fingers crossed! Do you know if he will able to prescribe meds for it if he decides it's a problem, or would I have to see my own NHS crap Doc again?

I've finally moved back into my house after living at my Mum's for 2 weeks. Frantically cleaning the place, and just found a dead mouse behind the fridge. Nice! Good to be back though and get access to my laptop again :happydance:

Have a good day everyone
x


----------



## Sparkly

In my experience Sugar, my FS prescribed my meds and I got the first course from the hospital pharmacy, then any refills I can get from my GP.


----------



## heart tree

Allie I somehow didn't see your post yesterday. I kept wondering when we were going to get a review of HP. Glad you enjoyed it. Did it stay true to the book? What bloods did you get done?

Jenny, what does the pain feel like? Have you ever felt it before? I've had something similar on the right side for over a year. I feel it throughout my cycle. I finally found out it was from adenomyosis. I'm not saying you have that but apparently it is more common in women who have had a c section (which I haven't had). 

It is hard to diagnose and there isn't much they can do about it. If you keep noticing it you might want to get it checked out. But it could be hormonal or maybe a little bean in there! 

Sugar sorry about the dead mouse. Eeewww!

Sparkly yet another low for me on my cbfm. I'm feeling frustrated. I really wanted to ov on cd14. With my luck I'll ov on Thanksgiving next Thursday and Tim and I will be too full to BD.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Random question: Is your thanksgiving bigger than Xmas?? Do you exchange gifts and have public holiday?? 

I use to think your thanksgiving was the same day as our Xmas and you just had a funny name for it!!! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: Ha Ha Ha Sassy!!!

No, we don't give gifts for Thanksgiving. It is just a big feast and a time to give thanks for all we have. It supposedly started with the Pilgrims that came over from England and the Native American Indians. The story is that they found a way to communicate and get along with one another and they had a big meal together. It's a nice story, but not exactly accurate as the white men ended up massacring many of the Native Americans over the course of many years. The Pilgrims and Indians probably did have meals together but there isn't an actual day that they declared it to be Thanksgiving. It is just a tradition that got started a long time ago.

We basically make a turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes and lots of other good veggies. Most people have apple and pumpkin pies as well. People get very elaborate with their meals. Like me, I brine the turkey the day before. I make my whole meal very gourmet. Everyone is very full by the end of the day. And there is a lot of wine consumed too!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow what a fab day, I wish we had that!!! 

So what do you eat on Xmas Day??xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty, Thanksgiving sounds fab. It's making my mouth water talking about the food!

Sorry about the low on CBFM. I'm sure a peak is round the corner if you've got EWCM. I've been lazy with mine this month. It's day 13 and I haven't done a test yet. Doesn't seem much point when I don't ov until day 19 at least!

x


----------



## heart tree

Well Christmas is usually a turkey or a ham. It is very similar to Thanksgiving to be honest, but there are gifts as well. 

I don't live close to family and I obviously don't have children, so Christmas isn't a big holiday for me since I don't subscribe to a particular religion. When I was a kid, we had a Christmas tree every year and did gifts and had a big meal, but once I moved away from home, I stopped celebrating it. For me Thanksgiving is a much more meaningful holiday. But most people in this country celebrate Christmas in a very big way. You just happened to ask one of the only people in this country who doesn't! LOL!

What do you eat on XMas?


----------



## dawny690

*Mmmmmmm sounds yummy xxxxx*


----------



## sugarlove

Dawny, just read your journal.Congrats :happydance:
fab news!


----------



## dawny690

sugarlove said:


> Dawny, just read your journal.Congrats :happydance:
> fab news!

* Thanks hun just hoping and praying as its very very early yet xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Whoa! Dawny, what??? Do you have a pic to show us??? OMG!!!


----------



## dawny690

heart tree said:


> Whoa! Dawny, what??? Do you have a pic to show us??? OMG!!!

*Camera wont pick it up it is just visable hopefully in a few days the line will be better for camera  xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Wow! Ok, please, please, please make sure to post a pic here once you have one that is camera worthy. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## dawny690

heart tree said:


> Wow! Ok, please, please, please make sure to post a pic here once you have one that is camera worthy. I'm so excited for you!

* Thanks hun xxxx*


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well my family have a massive Turkey then also ham, beef and lamb. I don't eat Turkey so I have the other meats! We alos have roast potatoes and lots of veg, yorkshire puds, stuffing, pigs in blankets, yummy I'm drooling just thinking about it!!

We normally then pass out from being soooooo stuffed! I love Xmas though, me and Danny spend the morning alone opening gifts, then we have smoked salmon with scrabbled egg washed down with champayne followed by a nice bath and some rudeys!! It's very romantic and I really look forward to eat every year, althought will be slightly different this year!!xxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay Dawn I'm so happy for you, can't wait to see a pic!xxxx


----------



## dawny690

*I know I shouldn't be so excited or maybe should keep it to myself but I just cant help it xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Sassy it sounds a lot like thanksgiving! 

Since we don't do a big Xmas, Tim and I make eggs Benedict and roasted potatoes and have champagne on Xmas. Then we watch movies. Sounds similar to what you and Danny do. You'll be in the 2nd tri for Xmas this year!


----------



## jenny25

heart tree said:


> Allie I somehow didn't see your post yesterday. I kept wondering when we were going to get a review of HP. Glad you enjoyed it. Did it stay true to the book? What bloods did you get done?
> 
> Jenny, what does the pain feel like? Have you ever felt it before? I've had something similar on the right side for over a year. I feel it throughout my cycle. I finally found out it was from adenomyosis. I'm not saying you have that but apparently it is more common in women who have had a c section (which I haven't had).
> 
> It is hard to diagnose and there isn't much they can do about it. If you keep noticing it you might want to get it checked out. But it could be hormonal or maybe a little bean in there!
> 
> Sugar sorry about the dead mouse. Eeewww!
> 
> Sparkly yet another low for me on my cbfm. I'm feeling frustrated. I really wanted to ov on cd14. With my luck I'll ov on Thanksgiving next Thursday and Tim and I will be too full to BD.


thanks for replying hun , the only time i felt it was when i was pregnant i had a cyst on my ovary it wasnt a bad one it was their too do its job if you get me thats what the pain reminded me of i do have pcos but no known endo hun xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

heart tree said:


> Sassy it sounds a lot like thanksgiving!
> 
> Since we don't do a big Xmas, Tim and I make eggs Benedict and roasted potatoes and have champagne on Xmas. Then we watch movies. Sounds similar to what you and Danny do. You'll be in the 2nd tri for Xmas this year!

:wacko: That sound's crazy, it definately hasn't even sunk in yet! :wacko:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi:

Thanks for all your kind words and support. Well I havnt gone tonight the bleeding is heavier and the pain is worst add to that the fact I'm dizzy and all over the place decided I really wasnt up to being sat in a resturant. If it had been close enough to come home then I may have gone but we would be staying at my BIL's house which is normally fine but as I dont know heavy the bleeding may get I know I'll feel a bit uncomfortable and to be honest just want to be in my pj's with my hot water and go to bed when I need to. Steve was great really understanding he nearly didnt go himself as didnt want to leave me but I told him he had to it was his mums birthday and I would be fine just going to curl up with my hot water bottle.

Dawny I am so exicted for you.

Sassy this christmas is going to be so lovely for you and all the food sounds good my mum does a ham for boxing day and we have turkey with all thr trimmings on christmas day.

Hearty your thanksgiving sounds lovely.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, Dawn! :hugs: Congrats!



sugarlove said:


> Oh Yogi you poor thing. I hadn't realised your mc was so recent. Your friend sounds extremely insensitive. I too can't believe she left you crying, that's terrible! I fell out with one pg mate after my mc, as she was really insensitive and I snapped at her. Rather than try and sort it out with me, she deleted me off fb. I've now come to the conclusion, that she wasn't a very good friend to have anyway and I'm better off without her. Some people can be so damn selfish!
> 
> Lucy sweetie, if you don't feel like going out tonight, then don't go. I'm sure everyone would understand. Cuddle up in front of the tv and watch X Factor instead if you're not feeling up to it. You've been through so much, and your pain must still be very raw.:hugs:
> 
> Megg from what I've read yesterday on the internet, I think the effect of the levels of TSH is very much down to the individual. One person may have a level of 3 and not feel too bad on it, another could have the same and feel pretty rotten. I'm hoping the FS will take me seriously on Monday. The bloke Professor Balen that I'm seeing is supposedly an expert in the north of England, and helped my friend have her first baby through IVF. She's says he's not very friendly, but really knows his stuff, so fingers crossed! Do you know if he will able to prescribe meds for it if he decides it's a problem, or would I have to see my own NHS crap Doc again?
> 
> I've finally moved back into my house after living at my Mum's for 2 weeks. Frantically cleaning the place, and just found a dead mouse behind the fridge. Nice! Good to be back though and get access to my laptop again :happydance:
> 
> Have a good day everyone
> x

He should be able to prescribe. I hope he takes you seriously.



Sassy_TTC said:


> Wow what a fab day, I wish we had that!!!
> 
> So what do you eat on Xmas Day??xx

We do Xmas over a few days. One night, we have things like cold sandwiches and crisps with dip, and a multitude of soups. Xmas day usually does involve a ham. But, we don't do as much Xmas day as we do on Xmas Eve. I'm not sure why that is though.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I'm so glad you were able to stay home. I'm not glad that you are bleeding and in pain, but it's good that you can just relax and not have to put on a smile when you don't feel like it. Just snuggle up with a soft blanket and get yourself as comfy as possible.


----------



## LucyJ

Thank you amanda was a bit upset when steve left burst into tears as he left the house he put his things in the car and came back to give me a hug as he could hear me crying felt much better after a hug. I am curled up under my blanket watching tv.


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

Dawny, congrats on the BFP! I can't wait to see picture, I love looking at lines (after being so sick of stark white BFNs). 

Lucy, I hope you have a nice cozy evening with your hot water bottle. I totally understand not wanting to stay at someone's house with AF. :hugs:

Hearty, Harry Potter stuck really close to the book, which I was happy about. I'm a purist! But, they had to leave so much out, even with splitting it. I look forward to hearing what you and others thought of it. As for my blood tests, I got the fertility panel the hospital here does, which included a lot of things I've had tested before-FSH, TSH, LH, DHEA, Testosterone, Prolactin, etc. But they're stesting Eostradil (sp?) which I've not had tested.

Oh, crap, that's the doorbell! Will get back to you in a bit haha.


----------



## heart tree

All good tests Allie. When can you expect the results?


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Allie, how are you feeling?

Its quite in here tonight hope everyone is having a lovely evening.

Where's Nato?

:hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls sorry I haven't been around much like I told sass in her journal I haven't had anything productive to say it takes too much brain power :rofl: I've been a lazy cow these past 2 weeks I had 14 hours sleep last night n stil woke up tired! 

I promise to read backwards n catch up with what's going on tomorrow. But for tonight I'm gonna say goodnight my lovelies enjoy ur Saturday evening xxxx lov Caz xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hello lovelies. Not much to say really... just popping in. I have cleaning and straightening to do. Clothes to put away. Christmas gifts to wrap. Boo! I've decided to have a 2nd go at roast with Yorkshire pudding. I think the issue was oil that wasn't hot enough and batter without enough air in it. So, I'm going to give it a go again on Monday. Thinking of adding mushrooms to the mix with the roast. I do love mushrooms. And really considering cooking the roast with a few strips of bacon over it... Everything is better with bacon. LOL

Then, the left over roast potatoes are going to fashion us some 'Bubble and Squeak' on Tuesday. Justin has asked me for a couple of years to make it, and I'm finally going to try. I'm a bit excited, as it sounds like it might be very good! :) We'll see!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, what's Bubble and Squeak? I'll google.

Just had some lunch and did some shopping with Tim. We got a lot of things for our Thanksgiving meal. I love hosting this holiday at my house! I love cooking for people and making them smile!!

I called Tim's cousin to ask if I could borrow some chairs for Thanksgiving. She and her husband and their 2 year old son are coming. Her sister is also coming with her husband and 1 year old son. Her sister recently announced she's pregnant again. Ugh. But I can deal. I told Tim if the other cousin announces she's pregnant at Thanksgiving I might murder her. Anyhoo, I called her to ask about the chairs and our call got cut off. I texted her and asked her if I should call her husband. She texted back and told me to call her husband and also told me to ask her husband about their "news." 

Shit, shit, shit. The only "news" I can possibly think of is that they are pregnant. I know they were trying. We tried calling her husband and he didn't answer. Stay tuned....


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, what's Bubble and Squeak? I'll google.
> 
> Just had some lunch and did some shopping with Tim. We got a lot of things for our Thanksgiving meal. I love hosting this holiday at my house! I love cooking for people and making them smile!!
> 
> I called Tim's cousin to ask if I could borrow some chairs for Thanksgiving. She and her husband and their 2 year old son are coming. Her sister is also coming with her husband and 1 year old son. Her sister recently announced she's pregnant again. Ugh. But I can deal. I told Tim if the other cousin announces she's pregnant at Thanksgiving I might murder her. Anyhoo, I called her to ask about the chairs and our call got cut off. I texted her and asked her if I should call her husband. She texted back and told me to call her husband and also told me to ask her husband about their "news."
> 
> Shit, shit, shit. The only "news" I can possibly think of is that they are pregnant. I know they were trying. We tried calling her husband and he didn't answer. Stay tuned....

Oh cripes! Blah... :hugs: Maybe it'll be some other news. I hope its some other news!

Bubble and Squeak is a dish traditionally made of left overs. Its potatoes (some things say mashed potatoes), cabbage, and onion that you form into patties and pan fry. I intend to add in some bacon and maybe mushrooms... because I can't just be traditional. LOL


----------



## heart tree

Nice! I'm not a meat eater, but I'm sure it's delicious. I say I'm not a meat eater but I do eat poultry every now and then.

I make turkey croquettes the following day. It is a Spanish dish. My step-father (being from Spain) made them the day after every Thanksgiving. I've taken on the tradition and people love them. I think I love the croquettes more than the Turkey dinner!

Oh, and maybe they have some other "news" but they already have a kid, they own a house, they both have jobs. I honestly can't think of anything else it could be. We'll see.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm hoping one of them got a big promotion! LOL I can't help it!

I don't actually like turkey that much, so I'd probably like the croquettes better too. I respect people who don't eat meat... but I'd rather starve than give up meat. I wouldn't eat anything but carbs if I didn't eat meat! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

I doubt it is a promotion, but a good thought. She only works part time as a teacher and he is at a start up where he's already one of the top people. 

Tim and I just went to their house to pick up a card table to use for Thanksgiving. I had specifically told Tim that he had to ask about the "news." I just couldn't bring myself to do it. He completely forgot!!! So I still don't know! I yelled at Tim. I told him he has to find out before Thanksgiving. I can't deal with an announcement on Thanksgiving. I need time to process beforehand. Crap! Stay tuned...


----------



## Megg33k

Dammit, Tim! :hissy: He NEEDS to ask! LOL


----------



## jenny25

i think i need to buy a new bbt thermometer ive been getting the same temp again though i had to use the temp adjust cause ive woken early again urgh sigh


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i think you have to definately find out her news before Thanksgiving...I think it will too hard to deal with while youre hosting a dinner party...

Megg your new roast ideas are sounding delish, you are sooo right bacon does make everything taste better!!!

I had a crap weekend. I decided to take everyones advice and set some boundaries with my sister. On Friday night at 11.30 she calls me after shes been out with her mates since after work. As soon as i pick up the phone i regret it cause i see that shes in a nagging mood. So i ask her how she is, did she have a good time ect. She responds to everything in a monotone so i ask the dreades question "whats wrong" at first shes like nothing nothing important. Afetr much pushing from me she says that shes pissed off with our parents who gave her a lecture about drinking too much and ruining her evening. So im like yeah that sucks but to be expected bla bla. So then Master chef comes on and i say right im gonna watch masterchef ill call you later. As soon as i hang up she sends me a text msg telling me that im a complete bitch for hanging up to watch a tv show. I lost it completely!!! I called her and basically told her shes not allowed to talk to me that way and that shes being selfish and spoiled.... The next day she calls me and acts like nothing happened which is what she always does when shes fucked up. This time i didnt let it slide....I told her that unless she takes responsibility and apologises for what she wrote we are finished. She will never apologise so i guess we wont be speaking any time soon..... Do you guys think i handles it right???


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hearty i think you have to definately find out her news before Thanksgiving...I think it will too hard to deal with while youre hosting a dinner party...
> 
> Megg your new roast ideas are sounding delish, you are sooo right bacon does make everything taste better!!!
> 
> I had a crap weekend. I decided to take everyones advice and set some boundaries with my sister. On Friday night at 11.30 she calls me after shes been out with her mates since after work. As soon as i pick up the phone i regret it cause i see that shes in a nagging mood. So i ask her how she is, did she have a good time ect. She responds to everything in a monotone so i ask the dreades question "whats wrong" at first shes like nothing nothing important. Afetr much pushing from me she says that shes pissed off with our parents who gave her a lecture about drinking too much and ruining her evening. So im like yeah that sucks but to be expected bla bla. So then Master chef comes on and i say right im gonna watch masterchef ill call you later. As soon as i hang up she sends me a text msg telling me that im a complete bitch for hanging up to watch a tv show. I lost it completely!!! I called her and basically told her shes not allowed to talk to me that way and that shes being selfish and spoiled.... The next day she calls me and acts like nothing happened which is what she always does when shes fucked up. This time i didnt let it slide....I told her that unless she takes responsibility and apologises for what she wrote we are finished. She will never apologise so i guess we wont be speaking any time soon..... Do you guys think i handles it right???

I do think you handled it right! Letting it slide is just giving her permission to treat you any way she sees fit. And, you deserve love and respect. You shouldn't be treated the way she's been treating you! If she can't be an adult and apologize, then she doesn't deserve your support! :hugs:

I'm making the roast on Monday and cannot wait! I think it'll be amazing with the bacon. For those who like mushrooms, what kind would you suggest? I don't want to use canned ones. Thinking about dried porcini mushrooms? Maybe? Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Megg, i really needed to hear that!!

Mmmmm porchini yes!!!!!! I would use a mix of wild mushrooms: porchini, portobello anything i could find. Definately dont use canned, their texture alone can screw the meal up.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Thanks Megg, i really needed to hear that!!
> 
> Mmmmm porchini yes!!!!!! I would use a mix of wild mushrooms: porchini, portobello anything i could find. Definately dont use canned, their texture alone can screw the meal up.

I thought about portobello, but they're so meaty themselves that I don't want to take away from the beef. But, porcini just feels right. Maybe I can find a good mix with a bit of portobello but not too much. 

Another question... If I use dried mushrooms, do I need to use more liquid than normal? Or not?


----------



## vickyd

You need to rehydrate the dried mushrooms before you use them. Put them in hot water for 30 minutes, then drain but keep the stock. You substitute some of the water you will be using with the mushroom stock. Good point about the meatiness of the portobellos!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> You need to rehydrate the dried mushrooms before you use them. Put them in hot water for 30 minutes, then drain but keep the stock. You substitute some of the water you will be using with the mushroom stock. Good point about the meatiness of the portobellos!

You're way to smart for your own good! Yay! Okay! :) I'll grab some mushrooms tomorrow and prepare for the roast of the century on Monday! I *WILL* perfect this process! Now, off to bed with me before the sun comes up! LOL G'night dear! I hope your day gets better! :hugs: Love you!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky given the entire story, there wasn't much else you could do. You needed to stand up for yourself. However, I'd like to offer some advice that might help if this happens again. Setting boundaries doesn't always have to mean telling the person. You can do it in non verbal ways too. One way is to not answer the phone. I assume you have caller ID. If you know it's her, especially if it is late, don't answer. Eventually she'll understand that she can't always look to you to unload her baggage. You might want to set a silent boundary with yourself saying you will only answer her phone calls 3 times a week or whatever you feel comfortable with. 

Also, when you do answer the phone, don't fall into her trap. She lured you in and you fell right in. She wanted you to ask what's wrong. She wanted you to pull it out of her. Next time don't ask. If she is answering your questions in a monotone voice let her. Then tell her you are glad she had a good night and tell her you need to go to bed and will talk to her later. Don't give her the opportunity to vent. Once you've opened that door, it is all but impossible to shut without being the bad guy. She has made herself the victim. This type of person will always turn things around so they can stay in that victim role as long as people let them. Don't feed into that perception she has of herself. 

I know this is all easier said than done and in the heat of the moment it is all but impossible. That's why you need to have a plan before the moment hits. I work in boundary setting with my clients all the time. It takes a lot of practice. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah and guess who got a high reading on her cbfm on CD 12? That's right, me!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Amanda, thats fantastic hun. Meds must be working.xxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Sassalicious! I think they must be! Lots of BDing in my future. How are you?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes hunny, lure that hubby in with some of those fab boots of your's!

Yucky, soooooo sick, soooooo tired! Still in my pj's and it's nearly 4pm!xx

What you upto today??xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Amanda thats fantastic news :happydance: 

Sassy sorry your feeling so yucky dont feel bad about being in your pj's its a sunday. Look after yourself. 

:hugs: xx


----------



## Allie84

Woo, Hearty!!! :happydance: Get busy, girlie! Btw, I think that was some awesome advice you gave Vicky. I can employ some of that in my own life. Any news on Tim's cousin's news?

Sassy, enjoy your PJs, you deserve to take it easy. :)

Vicky, I wouldn't feel bad about the way you handled it; there wasn't much you could do in that situation. It's good that you're starting to set boundaries and you are entitled to her respect,so I wouldn't speak to her until she was respectful, either.

Megg, I can't think about food this early in the morning, but it sounds like you're cooking up quite the feast. 

Jenny, I dunno, have you tried taking your temp vaginally or at a different time of day to see if it's working at all?

I have an AF related question. TMI alert!!! She is very light for me this month, and I'm wondering what's up with that? It's CD4 for me today and I woke up to nothing, and yesterday was light. CD1 and 2 were 'medium' I guess, I mean it was red but no clots like normal. Won't this cause a problem TTC if I don't 'shed' enough? Or maybe because my progesterone was low this cycle I didn't build up a good lining in the first place? It just seems weird...I'm wondering if it was the soy or what. This is really starting to drive me crazy because a year ago everything was like clockwork and normal. Thank you, TTC.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Allie,

I have no idea what it means but I have always had VERY light AF's only 3 days at most and only 1 day medium flow, HTH.xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Allie84 said:


> Woo, Hearty!!! :happydance: Get busy, girlie! Btw, I think that was some awesome advice you gave Vicky. I can employ some of that in my own life. Any news on Tim's cousin's news?
> 
> Sassy, enjoy your PJs, you deserve to take it easy. :)
> 
> Vicky, I wouldn't feel bad about the way you handled it; there wasn't much you could do in that situation. It's good that you're starting to set boundaries and you are entitled to her respect,so I wouldn't speak to her until she was respectful, either.
> 
> Megg, I can't think about food this early in the morning, but it sounds like you're cooking up quite the feast.
> 
> Jenny, I dunno, have you tried taking your temp vaginally or at a different time of day to see if it's working at all?
> 
> I have an AF related question. TMI alert!!! She is very light for me this month, and I'm wondering what's up with that? It's CD4 for me today and I woke up to nothing, and yesterday was light. CD1 and 2 were 'medium' I guess, I mean it was red but no clots like normal. Won't this cause a problem TTC if I don't 'shed' enough? Or maybe because my progesterone was low this cycle I didn't build up a good lining in the first place? It just seems weird...I'm wondering if it was the soy or what. This is really starting to drive me crazy because a year ago everything was like clockwork and normal. Thank you, TTC.

well i changed the battery again and it both gave me the same temp to be honest i think the thermometer is on its way out i have had it about a year anyway so i will need to make do until my new one comes hopefully before af starts next fri/sat xx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty EXCELLENT news babes!!! I think this is a first for you, getting a high reading so early in your cycle right???? 
Your advice was very helpful, youre right i dont have to answer the phone. Alex is always telling me this not just when its my sis but also my parents who also call me a million times a day and cause me alot of stress. Well today she called me and apologised for her behavior (a first!!!) and i explained to her that i cant be her unloading station and punching bag. We decided to work on acheiving a healthier relationship. I really hope we manage this cause i dont wanna end up drifting apart.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls!

Hearty excellent news of the peak and excellent advice to Vicky! reckon if you lived in England, I'd be paying to get counselling by your good self :hugs:

Vicky, I think you handled the situation perfectly. Maybe she'll think about what you're upset about and see that she was in the wrong!

Allie, maybe it's the soy making AF lighter?

Sassy, hope you're feeling less sickly hun:hugs:

Anyone watch X Factor last night? I thought most acts were disappointing given it was Beatles week. I didn't think Matt or Rebecca were good last night. My faves were the lads and Mary.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Oh yeah and guess who got a high reading on her cbfm on CD 12? That's right, me!!! :happydance:

:wohoo: That's very exciting! A High on CD12 is very "textbook"!!! :yipee:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Yes hunny, lure that hubby in with some of those fab boots of your's!
> 
> Yucky, soooooo sick, soooooo tired! Still in my pj's and it's nearly 4pm!xx
> 
> What you upto today??xxx

Sorry you're so poorly, honey! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Woo, Hearty!!! :happydance: Get busy, girlie! Btw, I think that was some awesome advice you gave Vicky. I can employ some of that in my own life. Any news on Tim's cousin's news?
> 
> Sassy, enjoy your PJs, you deserve to take it easy. :)
> 
> Vicky, I wouldn't feel bad about the way you handled it; there wasn't much you could do in that situation. It's good that you're starting to set boundaries and you are entitled to her respect,so I wouldn't speak to her until she was respectful, either.
> 
> Megg, I can't think about food this early in the morning, but it sounds like you're cooking up quite the feast.
> 
> Jenny, I dunno, have you tried taking your temp vaginally or at a different time of day to see if it's working at all?
> 
> I have an AF related question. TMI alert!!! She is very light for me this month, and I'm wondering what's up with that? It's CD4 for me today and I woke up to nothing, and yesterday was light. CD1 and 2 were 'medium' I guess, I mean it was red but no clots like normal. Won't this cause a problem TTC if I don't 'shed' enough? Or maybe because my progesterone was low this cycle I didn't build up a good lining in the first place? It just seems weird...I'm wondering if it was the soy or what. This is really starting to drive me crazy because a year ago everything was like clockwork and normal. Thank you, TTC.

It could be lower progesterone this cycle. I wouldn't worry too much about it, but if they keep getting progressively lighter or anything, it might be worth mentioning to your doc!

About the lining not shedding enough or whatever... My FS said that about 30% of the lining sheds each month. What doesn't come off one month should go the next. It helps the body maintain a fairly constant lining thickness.


----------



## sugarlove

Sorry Vicky, I must have missed your post whilst I was typing. Pleased you sorted things out :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I am so glad your sister apologised and I hope you can achieve a more balanced relationship with her.

Sugar I watched x-factor I dont think anyone really did the beatles justice. I did like Matt and thought Paige did a good job. I thought wagner and katie murdered their songs for me. Rebecca seemed very nervous. Who do you think will be in the bottom two?


----------



## sugarlove

I think Wagner may be out tonight. Especially after his comments to Cheryl about living on a council estate.x


----------



## LucyJ

He can't last much longer!!


----------



## dawny690

*I hope so sugar I think they need to do a double eviction soon xxxx*


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Please let Wagner and Kate be gone this week!! 

I personally thought Cheryl acted like a dick by what she said to Wagner!!!xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I missed the feedback wagner got what did she day? what did he say?

Dawny a double eviction that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Apparetly he had made a comment to the press earlier in the week saying that basically Cheryl came from a council estate and look where she is today, she pulled him up on it and was really nasty and rather pathetic about it! Showed her old self last night!xx


----------



## sugarlove

I agree she acted unprofessionally, but Wagner seems to upset everyone and he's also shite! :haha:

Loved Ollie Murs and I really like the charity song!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Soo true Sugar he is shit!!xx


----------



## LucyJ

oh my god wagner and katie through who the hell is voting for them danni looked like she was ready to smack someone!!


----------



## jenny25

the charity song was brill but sad to say xfactor is a fix


----------



## dawny690

*What a fix!!!! Why are cher and paige in the bottom 2 what the hell its such a fix im not happy now xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

its getting ridiculous now x


----------



## sugarlove

I don't think it's a fix, it's just the way people are voting. I hope Paige goes out of the two!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Grrr Cher better not get booted off, Wagner or the imp should have gone, total fix!!!


----------



## dawny690

*I want cher to stay  if not im heading to xfactor to kick arse    xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

* cher got through woop woop xxxx*


----------



## Allie84

Wow, that was shocking!!! I loved Paige, but I am glad Cher stayed. She has a bit of an attitude so hopefully this will humble her a bit, though. Wagner is such a dick, I'm getting soooo sick of him!


Thanks for the AF info, girls. I'm back to light bleeding today so I guess it's pretty normal, just not as heavy as it used to be. Sassy, I'm happy to hear yours were usually light...it's hard to know what's 'normal', you know? I don't go around talking about my AF to many people. :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

I feel sorry for paige as he didnt deserve to be there neither did cher at this rate will end up with katie and wagner in the final!! :gun:


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, if that were the case I would cry! I can't believe Katie's still there. I'm watching Xtra Factor and there was just the most awkward exchange between Matt and Konnie about Wagner. He was saying what an 'absolute joke' the elimination was....awkward!


----------



## LucyJ

I know allie it would be awful, Matt has been quite vocal this week about how it is a singing contest and thats what people should vote on. He was also quite vocal about the fact aiden went and how unfair it was, he had a dig at simon telling him he shouldnt keep people in for headlines!!


----------



## Megg33k

Just a quick :hi: since you're speaking a foreign language!


----------



## Sparkly

:rofl: @ Meg....I was thinking the same......and Im in the same country!!!!!! hehe


----------



## Megg33k

At least its not just me! LOL I don't watch... So, I haven't a clue!

Also... A big :hissy: for my grocer not having any dried porcinis today! I need them! :growlmad: He said they'll be in tomorrow... If not, I guess I'll be searching the city for them!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, you are definitely speaking a foreign language!

Vicky, I'm so glad your sister apologized! That's wonderful. You know, boundaries are a really healthy part of a relationship. People actually need them. She probably needed you to put your foot down with her. I'm very proud of you!

Allie, my AF has been a lot lighter since my last mc. It is one or 2 days of medium and then light to spotting. I don't think you have to worry too much. It sounds in the range of normal.

So today I went to a huge event with an Indian saint named Amma. She is known as the "hugging saint" as she hugs people. My co-worker has studied with Amma for 30 years and wanted me to get a hug from Amma. Amma tours the world and happened to be in my area this weekend. So I just spent the day meditating, eating delicious Indian food and I got my hug from Amma. My co-worker wanted me to get the hug to help with my fertility. So I gave Amma an offering of a pomegranate with the thought that the seeds are all healthy eggs and I wanted them to be blessed. I'm not very religious, but I figured anything is worth a try. It was quite nice actually. There were about 1000 people there to get a hug. She's apparently hugged 21 million people in her life so far!

So I'm back and am just about to do an OPK. I'm not expecting it to be positive yet, but I can't help myself.


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! Sounds like a great day, Amanda! How lovely! :)


----------



## heart tree

It was lovely Megg. I just got a negative OPK, but no big deal. I'm really hoping to get a positive in the next few days. I'm still a bit in shock about my high on CD 12. I feel like a normal person!


----------



## Megg33k

I think you'll definitely see a + long before CD20! :)


----------



## heart tree

Oh god I hope so. Thanks for the PMA! I really need it. Going to go take a gander in your journal right now to catch up.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Not much interesting going on, but I appreciate you reading! :)


----------



## Allie84

I hope you found some of those mushrooms in the city, Megg. 

Hearty, aww, your day just sounds lovely. I'm a big hugger; it sounds like Amma has a wonderful job! I love the symbolism behind your offering, as well. I did my thesis on a topic related to India my final year of uni and have a soft spot for Indian culture-and food. Don't worry about the neg OPK as you only just got a high. I believe you're going to get your peak reading very soon. Thanks for the input on your AF. I suppose it is normal, but I remember before my MC getting clots a lot, etc. I should be grateful for that to be over,actually. 

Alex and I spent the evening watching the Colorado Rapids win the Major League Soccer final (on TV). :) Go Rapids! :dance: I also baked some pumpkin bars and did a straightening treatment in my hair. I'm trying to avoid thinking about TTC until closer to ovulation to give myself a mental break.


----------



## Megg33k

Going to find them tomorrow, Allie! I gave up for tonight!

The break sounds like a great idea! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, if you are interested, you should check her out: https://amma.org/

She's a remarkable woman. 

Yay for a mental break. It's a good thing.


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, I figure I've researched so much about TTC and hormones in the past 6 months there's probably not more I can personally do/research until my appointment in December. I'm doing soy again just now and going to do the monitor again (though it's freaking expensive). Oh, and Alex and I went to this community shopping night and got free massages. Ahh, I love massages. Even in the mall. ;)

I read about Amma, thanks for the link. It's very touching, and I love her message of compassion. Getting that hug from her can only have brought good energy your way. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Happy monday ladies!!

Hearty - wow thats amazing getting a high so early for you! Fab news!

Sassy - get better soon xx

Allie - Maybe it's just a light AF,sometimes they are - I wouldn't worry so much. When mine were lighter they often lasted longer than the heavier ones so I figured it was the same amount of blood!

The fancy dress party went really well on Saturday night and I had a fab time despite being sober. I did enjoy driving around all the drunk people!! We then went to the most amazing italian trattoria that's just opened near my parents - it was the most typical italian trattoria you get over there i've ever seen in England! All the waiters were italian and talking to my dad in the language and there were children in there getting fussed over by waiters like we used to when we were kids. Brilliant food too, ahhh I wish I lived closer!

One of my friends had a baby boy this morning too!! This is her second and she's had another boy, he's called Hudson which is a fab name. 3 hour labour too!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds great, Cesca! :) Hudson.... What a lovely name! Congrats to your friend!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah her other son is called Hendrix so they're keeping the rock theme!


----------



## Megg33k

Very cool! Hendrix and Hudson! That's really nice actually!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

I've been teaching this morning and then went to do some shopping but after tripping over a dodgy pavement and jarring my back I decided I would call it a day and come home. Went to the supermarket with steve and had planned my day for tomorrow starting with a slight line in as I'm feeling a little tired but got a phonecall for teaching work tomorrow so no line in for me oh well its money so cant complain.

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok today will read back and see what I have missed.

:hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Hey everyone, just did a quick catch-up...congrats Dawny on your BFP!! :hugs:

Hearty congrats on your high on your CBFM, good luck this month!! I'm just a few days behind you! 

I miss Nato...I bet she's either too busy peeing on sticks or got herself in a straightjacket to keep away from the sticks!! :haha:

Allie I'm with you this month on trying to take a break. I've been so down lately and just kind of feel like throwing in the towel. I feel like I've read and reread the same information over and over again and if it's going to happen it will happen. I'm not even going to use OPK's this month but I will still take my temp to make sure I know when I have O'd. 

Megg did you find those mushrooms yet?


----------



## Megg33k

Just heading out to look now, April. I slept in a bit late! LOL


----------



## yogi77

Megg33k said:


> Just heading out to look now, April. I slept in a bit late! LOL

Good luck!!


----------



## LucyJ

hey yogi that sounds like a good plan I think having a break now and then is a good idea taking some of the stress away might just do the trick. Steve and I are thinking when we're allowed to start trying again we are going to go down the NTNP path at least for the first month. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

It's confirmed. Tim's other cousin is also pregnant. Now I'm going to have 2 women who are pregnant with their second babies at my Thanksgiving. I'll be the only woman not pregnant or not a mother. :cry:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Amanda I am so sorry you have to deal with that but I am pleased you found out before your thanksgiving meal as you have time to process it. :hugs:

On a positive you've had a high on your cbfm and that peak and postivie opks will be right round the corner for you I hope and pray that this is your month you will make the most amazing mum. I am sending you massive :hugs: to help you through this and if you want to :cry:, scream bitch whatever you need go for it we're here for you.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no I'm so sorry, I know how hard that will be for you. Big hugs.xxxx


----------



## yogi77

Oh Hearty I'm so sorry, I really hope this is your month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Sorry to hear that Hearty :hugs:

I've just come back from my FS appt. Didn't get very good news. My progesterone is far too low, I need to lose some weight to get my BMI down and he's concerned about the pain and spotting and wants to do a lap and dye. He thinks my thyroid levels are ok.He also wants Mal to do another SA, and if that comes back at the same low level for morphology, we would be looking at IVF.
Just feel like crying and jacking it all in! The only positive thing he said, was that I managed to get pg before fairly quickly. He also advised not to bother temping any more.
:cry:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy. I'm so upset right now. I'm having a pity party for myself. It just doesn't seem fair. I was pregnant with my first 2 Thanksgivings ago and announced it to these very people on Thanksgiving. Now look at me. I should have 2 babies and another due in March. And these girls, who are sisters by the way, already have babies. Why do they get their second ones and I don't even have one? I'm hoping to he in the tww for Thanksgiving but I got a negative Opk today so I doubt I will be. You are right, it is right around the corner, but I still can't help thinking about all the pregnancy talk that will be happening that day. 

I was thinking about emailing both of them and telling them how happy I am for them but how hard it is for me. They don't know about my diagnosis so I would tell them about that as well. Is that awful of me to do? I don't want to take away from their joy but I do want them to be sensitive to my feelings. I don't know what to do. Should I just try and deal with it? 

Help!


----------



## heart tree

Oh damn Sugar!!! FFS!!!

I hate Mondays, especially this one with all of it's crappy news. 

I think a lap and dye are a good idea. If there is endo, they might be able to remove it. Can't they give you meds to try first before moving straight to IVF?


----------



## yogi77

Sugar, sorry you're feeling down after your appt. :hugs: 
why did your doc say not to bother temping?

Hearty, I wonder if it would be best to tell them about your diagnosis so that they are aware and more sensitive towards your feelings. Otherwise they might talk about being pregnant and expecting and symptoms, etc. etc. the entire time which will only make things worse for you. Again, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

> Thanks Lucy. I'm so upset right now. I'm having a pity party for myself. It just doesn't seem fair. I was pregnant with my first 2 Thanksgivings ago and announced it to these very people on Thanksgiving. Now look at me. I should have 2 babies and another due in March. And these girls, who are sisters by the way, already have babies. Why do they get their second ones and I don't even have one? I'm hoping to he in the tww for Thanksgiving but I got a negative Opk today so I doubt I will be. You are right, it is right around the corner, but I still can't help thinking about all the pregnancy talk that will be happening that day.
> 
> I was thinking about emailing both of them and telling them how happy I am for them but how hard it is for me. They don't know about my diagnosis so I would tell them about that as well. Is that awful of me to do? I don't want to take away from their joy but I do want them to be sensitive to my feelings. I don't know what to do. Should I just try and deal with it?
> 
> Help!

Amanda before I got onto the second part of your post I was thinking you must tell them what you've been through and how hard it is for you. So yeah I think emailing them is a good idea you need to protect yourself and if they know exactly whats going on hopefully they will be senstive towards your feelings. 

Oh and you have every right to feel the way you do allow yourself to tomorrow you will be stronger. I know how hard it can be I've found out a friend of mine is pregnant it totally took me by surpise as she was a friend who said she never wanted children and made it quite clear to her hubby that there would be no children in their future and shes expecting their first baby next march I felt I needed to tell her what steve and I have been through and she has been so understanding said that when we met up that she was happy to keep the baby topic of the table as she understands how hard it must be for me I thought that was so sweet. 

I am sure they will understand and I am sorry you have to deal with this. when is your meal? I will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I am so sorry hopefully a lap and dye will help. What will they do for the low progesterone levels? I dont know if this helps but steve's first sa wasnt great and he had to do it again and it was much much better the second time in fact they weren't concerened about it at all.

:hugs: to you


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy and Yogi. You are right, I do need to tell them what's been going on. They completely know about my mcs, but they don't know about the diagnosis. I'm just sick to my stomach about this right now.

Tim just emailed me and told me that I will be joining them in pregnancy and ours baby will be younger, hence more attractive. LOL!

He then just emailed me again and said "you will be pregnant by Thursday!"

I'm really not sure I'll ovulate by Thursday, but it is a sweet thought!


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, I'm sorry you are feeling so down too. Blah to this day.

And yeah, where the hell is Nato? I'm really missing her too.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh bless Tim, what a sweetheart. He's right plus I think you will have the trendiest baby on the planet if he/she if anything like it's Mumma!! xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I think Nato's in jail for murdering too many bunny rabbits :rofl:

Either that or she's been locked up for harressing Matt from the X-Factor.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

yeah where is Nato? hope she's alright.

Awww thats so sweet of tim looks like your going to have a busy week amanda :winkwink:


----------



## Dazed

Just popping in to say :wave:
Sorry about your cousins news Hearty! :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

awww Hearty that is so sweet of Tim...and he's right, you could very well be pregnant by Thanksgiving but you just won't know it yet!


----------



## heart tree

You ladies are awesome. Thanks! You are the only people I can feel comfortable with telling this news to and complaining about it. 

Tim is great indeed and yes we'll be busy. And Sassy, I plan to have a very stylish baby!

If Nato is in jail, we need to figure out a way to bust her out!


----------



## LucyJ

> I think Nato's in jail for murdering too many bunny rabbits
> 
> Either that or she's been locked up for harressing Matt from the X-Factor.xxx

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We need to start a "free Nato" campaign!! Come on girls get your thinking hats on, we need that crazy mofo around here to cheer us all up!xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Count me in Sassy for the "free Nato" campaign!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> It's confirmed. Tim's other cousin is also pregnant. Now I'm going to have 2 women who are pregnant with their second babies at my Thanksgiving. I'll be the only woman not pregnant or not a mother. :cry:

Bollocks, honey! :hugs: That's so hard! :cry: My heart breaks for you!



sugarlove said:


> Sorry to hear that Hearty :hugs:
> 
> I've just come back from my FS appt. Didn't get very good news. My progesterone is far too low, I need to lose some weight to get my BMI down and he's concerned about the pain and spotting and wants to do a lap and dye. He thinks my thyroid levels are ok.He also wants Mal to do another SA, and if that comes back at the same low level for morphology, we would be looking at IVF.
> Just feel like crying and jacking it all in! The only positive thing he said, was that I managed to get pg before fairly quickly. He also advised not to bother temping any more.
> :cry:

:hugs: That's hard to hear! Dammit! Its a bad day for the Disco girls! :( Would your IVF be covered if that's what it come to? I hope it won't be necessary, honey! But, it does sound like he's wanting to do all he can to help! I'm here if you need to talk it through. I know what its like to get that shock.



heart tree said:


> Thanks Lucy. I'm so upset right now. I'm having a pity party for myself. It just doesn't seem fair. I was pregnant with my first 2 Thanksgivings ago and announced it to these very people on Thanksgiving. Now look at me. I should have 2 babies and another due in March. And these girls, who are sisters by the way, already have babies. Why do they get their second ones and I don't even have one? I'm hoping to he in the tww for Thanksgiving but I got a negative Opk today so I doubt I will be. You are right, it is right around the corner, but I still can't help thinking about all the pregnancy talk that will be happening that day.
> 
> I was thinking about emailing both of them and telling them how happy I am for them but how hard it is for me. They don't know about my diagnosis so I would tell them about that as well. Is that awful of me to do? I don't want to take away from their joy but I do want them to be sensitive to my feelings. I don't know what to do. Should I just try and deal with it?
> 
> Help!

I would definitely email them and come 100% clean about everything. Let them know that you ARE happy for them, but you are REALLY struggling with it right now... especially because you don't know exactly what your diagnosis will be in the end. Tell them all you can or feel comfortable with. We've talked many times about not hiding in the shadows and making others aware of the pain of loss and infertility. This is your chance to take the first step toward stepping into the sunlight where you can be honest about your situation and get proper support... instead of having people unknowingly making things worse. I imagine that they would totally understand if you said that hearing loads about the pregnancies might be difficult for you. Just speak your mind in a respectful way... If they're good people, they'll understand. As for me... I definitely understand and will ALWAYS be here for you if you need me. Don't ever hesitate to use me as a sounding board! And, if you're ever can't get online and need me, you can reach me at 309-712-4503. (That goes for all of you!) Just make sure to tell me who you are so I don't ignore it! :hugs:

AFM... I feel silly even posting this... Its been such a bad day in here... But, I got confirmation from my clinic that I could call yesterday CD1, and I can start my stims Saturday as long as my E2 level comes back okay. She said no news was good news, so don't expect to hear from them. Also, I found my mushrooms and have my roast in. Its not going to be done until 9:30pm! OOPS! I think we might have to snack! Luckily we stay up late, so 9:30 isn't right before bed. Still... I feel silly... but the damn mushrooms were in hiding! 

There it is! The 1st one is my veggies in the bottom of my pan (potatoes, onions, and porcinis)... I reconstituted the porcinis and then mixed the "au jus" gravy mix into the mushroom stock and mixed onion soup mix into it too. Then, we put in the potatoes and stacked the onions and mushrooms on top of them. The 2nd one is the roast after I put salt, pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder on it and seared each side. The 3rd one is the seared roast wrapped in bacon on top of the veggies and ready to cook! *drool* I expect this to be the best food on the face of the planet! LOL Yorkshire pudding is getting a 2nd chance tonight too! I got a really good recipe with excellent instructions! So, I'm anxious to give it a go!
 



Attached Files:







Roast Veggies.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 5









Seared Roast.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 3









Bacon Wrapped Roast.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg, I really will tell them. I don't have a problem with full disclosure, I mean they do know about the miscarriages. I hate talking about my diagnosis as it makes me so sad to think about. But, I will email them and be very honest. It's my right to save myself from unnecessary comments and pain. I WILL call you if I have to. Be prepared. I might have to sneak into the bathroom on turkey day and call you! Thanks babe!

If I was a meat eater, I'd eat that meal in a second! I hope it turns out well. 

And, I love your good news by the way! I want to hear good news in here. It makes me feel better. Yay for you and CD1!!! Come on Saturday. Let's bring Mama Megg a Christmas Baby!!!


----------



## Allie84

Well, I dug myself out from 1 foot of snow after work today and made it home in triple the time it usually takes. Phew! The kids are giddy as it's a short holiday week and combined with a sudden snowstorm it was quite the day at work. I promised Nato I'd take a photo of our next snow storm so I'll go see if I can get a pic even thought it's dark now...

Sugar, I'm so sorry your FS appointment didn't go well. :hugs: Why did the doctor ask you to stop temping? Also, I've heard more than once on BnB about SA results that come back way better the second time, so FX you won't even have to worry about that. Did he ask you to lose weight to help with the progesterone? Hopefully that will sort out some things as well.I know after my appointment I was so down about not hearing good news. But after a bit, I accepted that there's shit wrong with me and it made me feel empowered to know and think about how I was going to do something about it. So, hopefully you'll feel better in a while but it's still so crap when you don't hear what you want to. 

Hearty, :hugs:. I agree with everyone that emailing them will be the best thing. It should definitely help with the atmosphere and conversation on Thursday, and give you less to feel nervous about. As it will be right around ovluation time, Tim has the right idea that you will be almost pregnant by then! :hugs: Your time is coming, and with speaking to the angels and a hug from Amma (I'm feeling very spiritual this week for some reason) combined with some modern medicine, things are going in your favor this cycle, I'm feeling optimistic for you. :hugs:

Megg, wooo for CD1! I can't believe how fast this is all going. It's going to be your Christmas BFP super soon. I hope more of us can join you with Christmas BFPs. :)

Yogi and Luce, you've got the right idea I think! Stress is so hard on the body, and we're putting our bodies and minds under pressure to make something happen that is negatively impacted by stress. Kinda counterintuitive! I'm going to do the monitor and temp but I'm avoiding Google and questioning every little thing. I'm also done with symptom spotting during the 2ww; the two cycles I've allowed myself to do it, it drove me nuts!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Thanks Megg, I really will tell them. I don't have a problem with full disclosure, I mean they do know about the miscarriages. I hate talking about my diagnosis as it makes me so sad to think about. But, I will email them and be very honest. It's my right to save myself from unnecessary comments and pain. I WILL call you if I have to. Be prepared. I might have to sneak into the bathroom on turkey day and call you! Thanks babe!
> 
> If I was a meat eater, I'd eat that meal in a second! I hope it turns out well.
> 
> And, I love your good news by the way! I want to hear good news in here. It makes me feel better. Yay for you and CD1!!! Come on Saturday. Let's bring Mama Megg a Christmas Baby!!!

I'm totally prepared for that call! Anytime... day or night! :hugs: Thank you, btw! :flower: 



Allie84 said:


> Well, I dug myself out from 1 foot of snow after work today and made it home in triple the time it usually takes. Phew! The kids are giddy as it's a short holiday week and combined with a sudden snowstorm it was quite the day at work. I promised Nato I'd take a photo of our next snow storm so I'll go see if I can get a pic even thought it's dark now...
> 
> Sugar, I'm so sorry your FS appointment didn't go well. :hugs: Why did the doctor ask you to stop temping? Also, I've heard more than once on BnB about SA results that come back way better the second time, so FX you won't even have to worry about that. Did he ask you to lose weight to help with the progesterone? Hopefully that will sort out some things as well.I know after my appointment I was so down about not hearing good news. But after a bit, I accepted that there's shit wrong with me and it made me feel empowered to know and think about how I was going to do something about it. So, hopefully you'll feel better in a while but it's still so crap when you don't hear what you want to.
> 
> Hearty, :hugs:. I agree with everyone that emailing them will be the best thing. It should definitely help with the atmosphere and conversation on Thursday, and give you less to feel nervous about. As it will be right around ovluation time, Tim has the right idea that you will be almost pregnant by then! :hugs: Your time is coming, and with speaking to the angels and a hug from Amma (I'm feeling very spiritual this week for some reason) combined with some modern medicine, things are going in your favor this cycle, I'm feeling optimistic for you. :hugs:
> 
> Megg, wooo for CD1! I can't believe how fast this is all going. It's going to be your Christmas BFP super soon. I hope more of us can join you with Christmas BFPs. :)
> 
> Yogi and Luce, you've got the right idea I think! Stress is so hard on the body, and we're putting our bodies and minds under pressure to make something happen that is negatively impacted by stress. Kinda counterintuitive! I'm going to do the monitor and temp but I'm avoiding Google and questioning every little thing. I'm also done with symptom spotting during the 2ww; the two cycles I've allowed myself to do it, it drove me nuts!

A foot of snow?!?! Eek! No thanks! You can keep it! :wacko:

I hope to take you all with me to the Xmas BFP Club!


----------



## Megg33k

So very pleased with myself tonight... OMG!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5200576530_366638555e_z.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5199983467_cf06a9f0e8_z.jpg

I totally forgot to make the Yorkshire pudding! :blush: Oops! We had way too much food as it was already though! Oh well!


----------



## bbhopes

Megg that looks very tasty. Well done. Hopefully you'll be baking other things in the oven soon. ;-P


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks for the support girls. I'm lying here wide awake at 5.30 worrying about everything. I think the problem was the Consultant was so matter of fact and we both came out feeling so dejected.

He advised not to temp as he thinks it's too stressful, and in my case it might show I'm ov, but the levels are way too low. I think the Nhs in England all say that now, as my friend was told the same last week. 

Allie, he advised me to lose weight as my bmi was too high, and he said it may affect ttc and make mc more of a risk. 

My liver function test came back abnormal for the 3rd time this yr, and he advised a scan. I paid for this consolation as a private appt, but I'm not sure if I can afford all he's recommending. He advised the liver scan, more blood tests, a lap and dye and more detailed SA. If things didn't improve, he would recommend IVF and where I live in England, I wouldn't be entitled to a free cycle.
So sorry about the long post, just feel better writing it all down.

Megg, your dinner looks lovely! Fab news on the IVF front 
X


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Megg that looks very tasty. Well done. Hopefully you'll be baking other things in the oven soon. ;-P

I like the way you think! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Thanks for the support girls. I'm lying here wide awake at 5.30 worrying about everything. I think the problem was the Consultant was so matter of fact and we both came out feeling so dejected.
> 
> He advised not to temp as he thinks it's too stressful, and in my case it might show I'm ov, but the levels are way too low. I think the Nhs in England all say that now, as my friend was told the same last week.
> 
> Allie, he advised me to lose weight as my bmi was too high, and he said it may affect ttc and make mc more of a risk.
> 
> My liver function test came back abnormal for the 3rd time this yr, and he advised a scan. I paid for this consolation as a private appt, but I'm not sure if I can afford all he's recommending. He advised the liver scan, more blood tests, a lap and dye and more detailed SA. If things didn't improve, he would recommend IVF and where I live in England, I wouldn't be entitled to a free cycle.
> So sorry about the long post, just feel better writing it all down.
> 
> Megg, your dinner looks lovely! Fab news on the IVF front
> X

That's definitely a lot to think about. I wish I had advice. There's no way to get any of it taken care of on the NHS? Not even the tests? And, why on earth aren't you eligible for a free IVF cycle? :( I'm not liking the NHS at all right now!


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Megg. I still have my appt with the gynaecologist on the nhs in 2 weeks time. If she agrees, I may be able to get the lap and dye done, but don't know how long I'll have to wait. Given there has been a 19 week gap between appts, I don't hold out much hope.
In England, it's a bit of a postcode lottery re IVF. My friend lives 40 mins away and is entitled to 1 free, I get nothing! It's ridiculous and I hate the NHS!
All I can hope, is that Mal's SA improves for next time. He's been advised to cut his alcohol units right down. Consultant didn't think vitamins would make much difference, but I've heard otherwise so going to continent with them and lots of seeds. 
I'm also going to push for a liver scan on the NHS. They can't keep just advising me to redo the blood test. 
X


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! Push for whatever you can! I hope the vitamins and lowered alcohol intake are enough to do the trick on his next SA! You'll get it all sorted... I'm sure of it!


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys... I havent read the latest posts but just popped in to share some really bad news. One of our best friends died of a heart attack yesterday....He was 35 with a wife and two toddlers, i just cant believe it...


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! :hugs: I'm so sorry, Vicky! My thoughts are with his family and all of you who were close to him! :(


----------



## jenny25

ooo vicky im so sorry hun my thoughts are with you and his family xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My god allie a foot of snow, I would be freaking out!!!! You should see the 'snow' we have here in Southern England (where it never snows) and my reaction to trying to drive in it when it's nothing compared to yours!

Hearty - I'm so sorry, I bet it's just like a full kick in the teeth. I'd email them and explain if you want to but it may make the whole day uncomfortable for everyone. I'm usually the one who keeps it all in and just sits there miserable whilst my pregnant friends go through baby cataloguesand I cry in the toilet...but I don't think that's a better way of dealing with things either.

Oooh Megg CD1 - not long now chick :hug:

Sugar - Sorry the drs didn't go well. And fuck the NHS postcode lottery, I hate that bloody thing.

Vicky - what sad,sad news. I hope you're ok and can give the support his wife & kids will need.


----------



## sugarlove

Sorry to hear that Vicky. What terrible news!


----------



## dawny690

*So sorry Vicky  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Here ladies look at this out of time limit but I see light pink colour

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0155.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0157.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0160.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0162.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0163.jpg

Hubby says he doesnt see anything but it is clearer IRL and I defo see some pink xxxx*


----------



## MinnieMone

hi everyone,

Dawny - congratulations, a see a line on the first pic, my laptop is too crap to pick up the others.

Sugar - I'm sorry you feel down re the FS news. My advice would be to now take the information you have got to your GP. Has your GP not offered to refer you to the FS specialist on the NHS, is that due to your age or because he doesn't think there is a problem because you have got pregnant? If not then anything unrelated ie the liver scan he should then refer you directly for that. I would of thought the lap and dye would be considered too. I know how expensive it all gets, so sorry hun.

Hearty - I totally agree with the others that I would send an e-mail explaining the situation, and Meggs e-mail touched a chord, at the end of the day it is up to us to make others more aware, the more we get the message out there that this is happening, that it's not something we should hide away just to protect others from feeling awkward. You are a better woman than me tho' hun, OH's two neices are due to give birth just before christmas and I've said I'm not spending anytime over xmas at his family as I just couldn't bear it (one of my due dates is the 24/12). I'm having to be selfish to protect myself even though i can't bear the thought of spending so much time apart (his folks live about a 7 hour drive from where i'll be), but it has to be done.

Vicky - so sorry about your sad news.

AFM - well we had a follow up scan on Monday and I've had a complete mc, the sonographer also said I had a dominant follicle on my left ovary and that if we wanted to try again to get busy within the next 48 hours.... so that's what we've been doing. excitement and terror in equal measures (at the thought of getting pregnant again, not the BD'ing!!)

It's been very quiet in here, where is everyone?!

x


----------



## jenny25

hey guys just back from the doctors so as it stands ive got the paper work for my bloods to be done for cd1-5 testing and cd 21 yay the refferal for the fertility clinic has also been done too so now i need to go back in on friday to pick up the forms for the fertility clinic i dont know if i have to call them or not but its through a service i think for the choose and book not too sure anyway gotta pick those up on friday :D xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I am so sorry to hear that! :hugs: 

Dawny - Congratulations!!

I have been trying to do my best to keep up with posts, but not having internet at home right now makes it a little hard, so I apologize for everything I have been missing out on, but I'm not going to try and catch up either......once I have regular access again, I will be able to stay more in tune!


----------



## dawny690

*Can you see it msarkozi? xxxx*


----------



## msarkozi

I sure can Dawny :)


----------



## dawny690

*Just concerned as was after time limit xxxx*


----------



## msarkozi

I could see it in the very first picture posted, so I think it is definitely your BFP :)


----------



## yogi77

Dawny I can see a line in the first picture. FX for you!!

Vicky so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

A friend of mine asked me to go to "hot yoga" with her tonight and I am probably just being super paranoid, but I am wondering if any of you ladies know if it's ok to do hot yoga while TTC? Only reason I'm concerned is because of the temperature and how high my body temperature will go. I'm due to O in the next couple of days. Any advice would be great!! (please don't laugh at me for being so paranoid!!!) :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> *Here ladies look at this out of time limit but I see light pink colour
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0155.jpg
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0157.jpg
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0160.jpg
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0162.jpg
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0163.jpg
> 
> Hubby says he doesnt see anything but it is clearer IRL and I defo see some pink xxxx*

I see it clear as day... Was it there at all before the time limit?



MinnieMone said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Dawny - congratulations, a see a line on the first pic, my laptop is too crap to pick up the others.
> 
> Sugar - I'm sorry you feel down re the FS news. My advice would be to now take the information you have got to your GP. Has your GP not offered to refer you to the FS specialist on the NHS, is that due to your age or because he doesn't think there is a problem because you have got pregnant? If not then anything unrelated ie the liver scan he should then refer you directly for that. I would of thought the lap and dye would be considered too. I know how expensive it all gets, so sorry hun.
> 
> Hearty - I totally agree with the others that I would send an e-mail explaining the situation, and Meggs e-mail touched a chord, at the end of the day it is up to us to make others more aware, the more we get the message out there that this is happening, that it's not something we should hide away just to protect others from feeling awkward. You are a better woman than me tho' hun, OH's two neices are due to give birth just before christmas and I've said I'm not spending anytime over xmas at his family as I just couldn't bear it (one of my due dates is the 24/12). I'm having to be selfish to protect myself even though i can't bear the thought of spending so much time apart (his folks live about a 7 hour drive from where i'll be), but it has to be done.
> 
> Vicky - so sorry about your sad news.
> 
> AFM - well we had a follow up scan on Monday and I've had a complete mc, the sonographer also said I had a dominant follicle on my left ovary and that if we wanted to try again to get busy within the next 48 hours.... so that's what we've been doing. excitement and terror in equal measures (at the thought of getting pregnant again, not the BD'ing!!)
> 
> It's been very quiet in here, where is everyone?!
> 
> x

Ooh! Exciting! I hope that you get a quick and sticky BFP, honey! :hugs:



jenny25 said:


> hey guys just back from the doctors so as it stands ive got the paper work for my bloods to be done for cd1-5 testing and cd 21 yay the refferal for the fertility clinic has also been done too so now i need to go back in on friday to pick up the forms for the fertility clinic i dont know if i have to call them or not but its through a service i think for the choose and book not too sure anyway gotta pick those up on friday :D xxx

Sounds like progress, missus! 



yogi77 said:


> Dawny I can see a line in the first picture. FX for you!!
> 
> Vicky so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
> 
> A friend of mine asked me to go to "hot yoga" with her tonight and I am probably just being super paranoid, but I am wondering if any of you ladies know if it's ok to do hot yoga while TTC? Only reason I'm concerned is because of the temperature and how high my body temperature will go. I'm due to O in the next couple of days. Any advice would be great!! (please don't laugh at me for being so paranoid!!!) :wacko:

Any drastic changes to your lifestyle can throw things off. But, I don't know if 1 time is enough to be concerned about!


----------



## dawny690

*Im not sure Megg xxxx*


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg - Even with my sicky that food still looks so yummy.

Vicky - I'm so so sorry, his poor family. Thinking of you hunny.xxx

Dawny - I totally see a line, congrats lovely.


----------



## LucyJ

Dawny I totally see it :happydance:

Vicky I am so very loss to hear your sad news thinking of his family and friends at this difficult time.

Hope to see you back soon mel.

Megg the food looks good.

Mone good luck catching the egg and I totally understand what you been by the fear its a fine line between wanting to be pregnant again and be scared. :hugs:

AFM: I've been teaching again and have more teaching work for thursday and friday but tomorrow I am meeting up with a good friend which I'm looking forard to. The bleeding has eased a bit still have pain but nowhere near as bad as it was which is a good thing. Going to ring the dr's tomorrow to see if my bloods are in.


----------



## hoping:)

Dawny- :dance: I see a faint line too!!!

Vicki- that is just awful... I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:

Mone- FX you catch that eggy!!!

Jenny- it sounds like you are making progress and your chart looks awesome:thumbup: 

AFM- the FS requested blood for cystic fibrosis testing... does anyone know how this might tie into my miscarriages? I had blood drawn yesterday so I should know the results in a week or 2. I was also curious about endometriosis... I think it may be possible that I have it because I get super painful periods on and off and painful bowel movements during my period (sorry tmi). Do you think this could also be a reason for my miscarriages? Doctor Megg I need you!!!:haha:


----------



## Dazed

Hoping, are you sure that they are testing for CF? This is something my OH was tested for as a child. I don't want to go into any further detail, so below is a link for you.

https://www.cff.org/AboutCF/Faqs/


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Dawny- :dance: I see a faint line too!!!
> 
> Vicki- that is just awful... I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:
> 
> Mone- FX you catch that eggy!!!
> 
> Jenny- it sounds like you are making progress and your chart looks awesome:thumbup:
> 
> AFM- the FS requested blood for cystic fibrosis testing... does anyone know how this might tie into my miscarriages? I had blood drawn yesterday so I should know the results in a week or 2. I was also curious about endometriosis... I think it may be possible that I have it because I get super painful periods on and off and painful bowel movements during my period (sorry tmi). Do you think this could also be a reason for my miscarriages? Doctor Megg I need you!!!:haha:

I would go with the link Dazed posted. I know almost nothing about CF. The rest does sound a bit like endo though! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Meggles has a new toy! :D I was in tears over how much my phone was pissing me off this morning... So, I ended up with a Samsung Mesmerize! My god is it an amazing invention so far! LOL

Also, had my blood work done today. Clinic called and asked if I'd done it yet. I said I thought it was tomorrow. She said either was fine. I said today was easier because we're going out of town tomorrow. She has a minor freak-out and says I can't leave until I know if my E2 is okay, because I might not be able to leave town if its not. UHM... EXCUSE ME?!?! No... I don't think so. What are they going to do? Strap me to a bed and suck the Estradiol out of me? I FREAKED! Anyway, hoping it comes back okay so it doesn't matter!


----------



## Dazed

Fingers crossed for you Megg :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed said:


> Hoping, are you sure that they are testing for CF? This is something my OH was tested for as a child. I don't want to go into any further detail, so below is a link for you.
> 
> https://www.cff.org/AboutCF/Faqs/

Thanks Dazed. I'm sure it was CF... I was confused but the nurse said the FS ordered it:shrug: I don't have any reason to believe that I have it. 

Megg I hope you get good results. Being stuck at home Thanksgiving week would suck!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

How is everyone this evening? Those of you that are still awake, that is. :)

Oh, Vicky, I'm so, so sorry. :cry: :hug: That is so awful. My prayers are with his family. 

Megg, why would they make you stay in town? :shrug: Good luck with the results. :hugs:

Hoping, good luck with your results as well. :hugs: I don't know anything about CF but I've never heard it mentioned as a miscarriage diagnosis. 

Mone, good luck getting busy :sex: and getting back in the saddle. FX you catch the egg!

Dawny, I do see a line....when are you testing again? Congrats!!! :dance:

Hi Mel, nice to hear from you on here. It totally stinks not having internet! 

Hearty, any signs of impending ov? How was your OPK today?


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, oh my god, that is such sad news. I&#8217;m so sorry for your loss. It is things like these that make absolutely no sense to me. A young father dying in his prime makes no sense whatsoever. My heart goes out to you and everyone that he was close to. I know this will be an incredibly difficult time. 

Sugar, you are getting hit with some heavy news as well. The liver function issue doesn&#8217;t sound like one to take lightly. Please honey, if you do nothing else, please try to find the money to get that addressed. The sooner you catch something, the better. In my mind, this trumps the progesterone and SA issues right now. I know how badly you want to get pregnant, but your overall health needs to be addressed before your fertility can be. I hope this doesn&#8217;t sound harsh, I&#8217;m saying it with love in my heart for you. 

Dawny, I definitely see the line hon. I hope it is your BFP! Please post another as soon as you take one. You know how much we all like looking at lines!

Mone, I completely support your decision. I don&#8217;t think I could let a mature follicle pass me by if it was waving itself in my face. I&#8217;m rooting for you. BTW, I&#8217;m not a better woman than you for seeing Tim&#8217;s cousins this week for Thanksgiving. We are hosting it at our house and we invited them long before either of them were pregnant. Thanksgiving may be a bigger US holiday than Christmas because everyone celebrates it. It isn&#8217;t something I can cancel a few days before simply because of their news. Believe me, if I could, I probably would!

Yay Jenny! So pleased that you are working on getting some answers. 

:hi: Hi Mel, good to see you back here!

Yogi, I doubt hot yoga is going to do anything. But to be safe, why not stick to regular yoga from now on?

Lucy, you sound like you are doing well. I&#8217;m glad to hear your body is treating you better. And you are getting out into the world. Look at you go. I hope your bloods are in tomorrow.

Amber, I&#8217;m not sure why you would get a CF test now. I know that they will do it when you are pregnant. I don&#8217;t know that being a carrier increases your mc rate. But I do know it is an awful disease and they want people to be informed about being carriers. Hmmm&#8230;And yes, you could have some endo. The only way to truly diagnose is with a laproscopy. Some FS&#8217;s don&#8217;t believe in doing that anymore, but personally, I think if you can easily take it out, why not do it?

:hi: Hi Dazed!

Megg, what is this business all about??? Why on earth would you going out of town make any difference? You levels are going to be what they are. Huh?? I don&#8217;t get it. 

Hey Allie, I still had a high on my CBFM and no positive OPK yet. I usually have a fade in pattern to my opks and currently there isn&#8217;t any line. It is bumming me out. But, Tim and I are BD&#8217;ing every other day and I used pre-seed and soft cups last night, so I guess I have as good a chance as any. How are you?

So, I composed and sent the email to Tim&#8217;s cousins. I think it was very well written and could not possibly put either of them on the defensive. I&#8217;m feeling very relieved that I wrote it. I&#8217;ll let you know how it goes.

I&#8217;ll ask again, where&#8217;s Nato???


----------



## vickyd

GoodMorning girls..

i had a rough day and night...We spent the day with our friend's wife and in the evening with his parents. It was so tragic i cant even begin to describe it. Today is the funeral but Alex called doc last night and he said no way should i go. Alex was against me going to see his parents as well but really i could not stay away.
Hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## heart tree

Oh sweet Vicky, I can't even believe you are having to experience this. Alex was right to call the doc. While you obviously want to be there for them you have to keep your stress in check. What an absolute shock it is when someone is taken so suddenly. It takes some time to sink in and accept. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Hoping, are you sure that they are testing for CF? This is something my OH was tested for as a child. I don't want to go into any further detail, so below is a link for you.
> 
> https://www.cff.org/AboutCF/Faqs/
> 
> Thanks Dazed. I'm sure it was CF... I was confused but the nurse said the FS ordered it:shrug: I don't have any reason to believe that I have it.
> 
> Megg I hope you get good results. Being stuck at home Thanksgiving week would suck!Click to expand...

Staying home isn't even in the cards! I'll make sure I get to go! No way I'm staying!!!



heart tree said:


> Vicky, oh my god, that is such sad news. Im so sorry for your loss. It is things like these that make absolutely no sense to me. A young father dying in his prime makes no sense whatsoever. My heart goes out to you and everyone that he was close to. I know this will be an incredibly difficult time.
> 
> Sugar, you are getting hit with some heavy news as well. The liver function issue doesnt sound like one to take lightly. Please honey, if you do nothing else, please try to find the money to get that addressed. The sooner you catch something, the better. In my mind, this trumps the progesterone and SA issues right now. I know how badly you want to get pregnant, but your overall health needs to be addressed before your fertility can be. I hope this doesnt sound harsh, Im saying it with love in my heart for you.
> 
> Dawny, I definitely see the line hon. I hope it is your BFP! Please post another as soon as you take one. You know how much we all like looking at lines!
> 
> Mone, I completely support your decision. I dont think I could let a mature follicle pass me by if it was waving itself in my face. Im rooting for you. BTW, Im not a better woman than you for seeing Tims cousins this week for Thanksgiving. We are hosting it at our house and we invited them long before either of them were pregnant. Thanksgiving may be a bigger US holiday than Christmas because everyone celebrates it. It isnt something I can cancel a few days before simply because of their news. Believe me, if I could, I probably would!
> 
> Yay Jenny! So pleased that you are working on getting some answers.
> 
> :hi: Hi Mel, good to see you back here!
> 
> Yogi, I doubt hot yoga is going to do anything. But to be safe, why not stick to regular yoga from now on?
> 
> Lucy, you sound like you are doing well. Im glad to hear your body is treating you better. And you are getting out into the world. Look at you go. I hope your bloods are in tomorrow.
> 
> Amber, Im not sure why you would get a CF test now. I know that they will do it when you are pregnant. I dont know that being a carrier increases your mc rate. But I do know it is an awful disease and they want people to be informed about being carriers. HmmmAnd yes, you could have some endo. The only way to truly diagnose is with a laproscopy. Some FSs dont believe in doing that anymore, but personally, I think if you can easily take it out, why not do it?
> 
> :hi: Hi Dazed!
> 
> Megg, what is this business all about??? Why on earth would you going out of town make any difference? You levels are going to be what they are. Huh?? I dont get it.
> 
> Hey Allie, I still had a high on my CBFM and no positive OPK yet. I usually have a fade in pattern to my opks and currently there isnt any line. It is bumming me out. But, Tim and I are BDing every other day and I used pre-seed and soft cups last night, so I guess I have as good a chance as any. How are you?
> 
> So, I composed and sent the email to Tims cousins. I think it was very well written and could not possibly put either of them on the defensive. Im feeling very relieved that I wrote it. Ill let you know how it goes.
> 
> Ill ask again, wheres Nato???

No clue! All I can think is if they want me to get it re-tested every day? But, I'll do that down there if I have to. I will NOT stay home!

I'm glad you got the letter sent... and that you feel good about it. I feel good about you getting it done! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> GoodMorning girls..
> 
> i had a rough day and night...We spent the day with our friend's wife and in the evening with his parents. It was so tragic i cant even begin to describe it. Today is the funeral but Alex called doc last night and he said no way should i go. Alex was against me going to see his parents as well but really i could not stay away.
> Hope everyone is doing well..

It sounds really rough, honey! I'm glad you're skipping the funeral. But, I totally get why you couldn't stay away from his parents. I'm proud of you for going. But, be kind to yourself and you lil princess! :hugs:

AFM... Bubble and squeak was an utter failure! I don't like failure. It tasted fine, but they never set up. It was like crispy mashed potatoes instead of potato pancake type things. Not right at all. Maybe in a couple of months I'll give it another go. Too BLAH about it to do it any sooner!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies..
sorry i havent read through the posts yet, i will very soon and i hope to see some good news from all you ok?
Im feeling a bit calmer today, i have decided to take a long walk in our national park at the time of the funeral. This whole tragic story has made me see that we should enjoy every minute of our life, not stress over every little shitty thing that happens and to be better human beings. I seriously am going to rethink alot of my life in the near future....


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I often think that they way we keep going in life after something so senseless like this happens is to find some sort of meaning in it. It sounds like you are already doing just that. You are right, this puts things into perspective. It can shift your whole life view. I think it is a wonderful idea that you will take a walk and reflect on this. There are many ways to honor someone aside from a funeral. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Allie84

Hey Vicky, :hugs:. I think your philosophical walk sounds like a good thing. I am so heartbroken for you guys and his family. :cry: What you said is true, isn't it? We really should enjoy every minute and stress less. Life is precious. I know I'm working on that. :hug:


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty, Mone, Megg and any other ladies who offered me advice thanks :hugs:

Been back to Docs today and actually saw someone who's really on the ball for a change. She is arranging a liver scan for me on the NHS and more blood tests. She talked in terms of weeks, rather than months! My Consultant who I paid to see the other day is going to send a letter to her to request exactly what he thinks I need testing and on what day of the month. Mone, you're right, they seemed to take a lot more interest in me when I mentioned what the Consultant had advised! :happydance:

I'm going to have to wait to see the NHS Gynae on the 7th Dec to see if she will refer me for a lap and dye. I looked into the cost for paying for it privately and it was 3500 GBP at Leeds Nuffield. I nearly died! :growlmad: We just don't have that sort of money! At least my appt is soon, and I'm going to really push to get it done quickly.

Hearty, pleased that you sent that email. Let us know the response. Hope you get a peak and a positive OPK soon :thumbup:

Mone, best of luck catching the egg this month. I reckon if I was in your situation, I wouldn't be able to resist a go too!:thumbup:

Megg, hope you're ok hun and don't have to stay put :hugs: Crispy mashed potatoes sounds nice!

Vicky, hope you're feeling ok. :hugs:

My god it's cold today! Think we might be getting snow in York this week. It certainly feels cold enough! Allie, did you say you have snow?

https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hi.gif to all the other disco ladies out there x


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! That's a great way to pay your respects... and it really does put things into perspective. Its always good to get a new, better perspective on how short and precious life can be! :hugs:

AFM... Good news! I got the green light to start my stims Saturday! This is really happening!!! 

And, thought you girls might find this interesting! My FS and clinic were on the news! You can watch here: https://centralillinoisproud.com/fulltext?nxd_id=149477
My FS is the older guy with white hair (Dr. Gary Horowitz) and it was shot inside the clinic I go to. Those are the people I work with on a weekly basis! I'd love to be as lucky as the couple they were talking to!


----------



## hoping:)

Heart tree- I've never heard of CF being a cause for miscarriage so I'm not sure why I am being tested either:shrug: I will ask the FS the next time I see him and also about having a laproscopy done. From my understanding endo can cause issues when trying to concieve but does it increase the odds of having a miscarriage? I have no problems getting pregnant just keeping them.

Dawny- Did you test again? I'm sure you will get a nice dark line soon:thumbup:

Vicky :hugs:

Sugarlove- good luck with your testing. Its nice you finally got to see someone who is ready to hit the ground running.

Megg- WOOHOO for starting on Saturday:happydance: Just think... you are that much closer to your forever baby!!! I am keeping everything crossed for 
you:thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls,

I haven't read back yet but will do have got my blood results back and they have said they are all normal dont really understand half of it all numbers to me and dont think my vit d is back or if it is cant see which one it is so here they are:

Plasma Viscosity: 1.50 mPa.s
Serum sodium: 145 mmnl/L
Serum potassium level: 4.2 mmol/L
Serum creatinine level: 56 umol/L

Immunoglobulin A level: 1.79 g/L
Immunoglobulin G level: 9.9 g/L
Immunoglobulin M level: 0.71 g/L

Serum vitamin B12 level: 716 ng/L
Serum folate level: 18.9 ug/L (it says on my print out above range)

Serum ferritin level: 49 ug/L
Serum fsh level: 3.5 iu/L
Serum LH level: 2.3 iu/L
Serum prolactin level: 398 mu/L
Serum testosterone level: 0.5 nmol/L

Clotting screening test:

INR: 1.0
APTR: 1.01
Fibrinogen level: 3.5 g/L
One stage prothrombin time: 11 sec
Prothrombin time - reference: 12 sec

Theres a whole load of others from the full blood count which I havnt included in this long list the only one I was unsure of was Neutrophil count the result says 1.62 10*9/L and it says below range on the print out I've been given!

Sorry for such a long post I thought they were doing a test for chromosomal abnormalities but not sure its on there or its back like the vit d the receptionist said they were all back.


----------



## heart tree

Amber, endo is the same as my diagnosis, adenomyosis, they are just located in different places. Endo is much easier to remove. You are right, there is evidence that both can cause infertility. The jury is out whether either increases your chances of miscarriage. I'm not sure you'll find any concrete evidence about it if you start looking. Given all you've been through, I don't think a lap is a bad idea.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, your numbers mean nothing to me as they are measured in different units than mine were. I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know much about any of those, Luce! Your measurements are so much different than ours! :dohh:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for looking I feel abit odd about it all I mean I'm happy that the dr has said they are all normal but I guess part of me wanted them to say there was a reason something simple that could be easily fixed if that makes sense. I know we will have more done next wed at the hospital and get a bit more information. I am scared about the chromosomal testing.

I think as the appointment gets closer I start to feel more and more nervous.


----------



## Allie84

That's understandable, Luce. :hugs: I know I always get nervous about my appointments. I keep thinking about the one with my gyno a week from today to go over my bloods. I have no idea about any of those you had (except FSH which looks really good if it's in the same measurements as here), but it looks like they've tested alot and that's a good thing! They were very thorough. 

I'm just looking forward to the work day ending and the holiday weekend to begin. There's a blizzard watch now for tomorrow so we may not make it to my aunt's for Thanksgiving tomorrow....I guess we'll see.


----------



## heart tree

LucyJ said:


> I'm happy that the dr has said they are all normal but I guess part of me wanted them to say there was a reason something simple that could be easily fixed if that makes sense.

That makes perfect sense to me Lucy. That's exactly how I was feeling. And then they finally told me what was wrong and I wanted them to take it back. I wanted to be back in the unknown. Grass is always greener I guess. But I hope for you there is a quick and easy fix that they find. Don't forget, it could just be chromosomal and the next one will be just fine. 

Do you know what the chromosome test you are having is? Is it karyotype? Tim and I both had that one. The doctor said it is extremely rare to have both parents have abnormalities. Even if one does, it doesn't necessarily mean you won't be able to have a healthy baby. I know how nerve wracking it is though.


----------



## LucyJ

I dont know exactly what chromosome tests they are doing but I do know we are both having blood tests done. They sent the baby of to bristol for testing so those results should be back.

Ok this is going to sound stupid if there was chromosome abnormalities does that mean we could still have a healthy baby I thought that if there were chromosome abnormalities then we wouldnt be able too.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry Lucy I wish I had some advice but those numbers mean nothing to me! Have you both already had the chromosone testing done?? xxx


----------



## LucyJ

No we haven't sassy.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh I only asked because our results took 8 weeks to come back!! Apparently the chances of there being chromosone defects are next to none.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I saw online that it said they can take 6 - 8 weeks which I'm sorry but that sucks. I just think I got myself into a bit of a tizz over it all just had a long chat with my mum and she has reassured my and put it into prespective. There is a strong chance there wont be a reason I remember now we were told there is a 90% chance that nothing is wrong and it has just been bad luck (I hate that term). 

I'm not sure whether we should start trying again this month they initially said that we could start trying after the bloods have been taken I was so certain we would start trying and now I'm wondering whether we should ahhh!! Guess I can ask their opinion on wed maybe NTNP is the way to go. 

Thanks for letting me onload love you guys.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I would carry on trying Lucy, like you said they chances are so slim so I don't see no point in waiting for the results. I HATE the "just bad luck" and I think we all search for reasons when sometimes theres just none to be found! I no it's hard to believe right now and proberly the thought of TTC again is a pretty scary one but trust me it will all be worth it in the end hunny and I'll be holding your hand every step of the way.xxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Aww thank you so much I think I'll need it and yeah your right the thought of TTC again is so scary.


----------



## MinnieMone

Lucy, for what it's worth I say try again, the chromosome results do take a while to come back (we had ours done privately and it was about 4 weeks). Have they said everything is normal? What about NK cells, have you been tested for those? It is such a personal thing as to when to try again, I think you have to feel strong enough emotionally that you could cope with the anxieties and frustrations which are naturally going to be there when you try again. When we got our results I was so hoping they would say there was nothing wrong, then when I found out there was (but treatable) I was relieved because I thought there was something we could do, but now (in retrospect) I wish there had been nothing! So it is good news for you.

It's never easy hun as you know after the first loss, but you have every reason to believe that the next time all will be well, especially as you know you have no medical reasons which are causing them.

How does Steve feel about things? Is he keen to try now, I know the fact that M was so eager that it definitely made me more positive (though secretly I think if he hadn't of been I would have been quite relieved, in that I could do with some time out), plus my mom today said to me 'I hope you're not trying again till next year'! ooops I had to lie and say yes we have put things on hold. 

Hearty - I'm sure you're letters were spot on, and hopefully they will be able to manage the situation now that they are well informed. Hope you all have a lovely time, I've always envied thanksgiving, all that mash potato (you do have mash don't you - or is that only in the movies!?)

x


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi ya'll

Im really busy with my course and I started therapy tonight (bloody psychotherapist has gone stratospheric on me and launched first session with confrontation and started pushing me really forcefully) - and had a confrontational week with an argument with a colleague and another student - i got a rose quartz for relationship harmony a couple of weeks ago as well. 

I havent caught up and wont have time to properly catch up, but saw that Vic has had a terrible time 

Vic - Im so sorry my lovely, what a complete and utter tragedy. Please take good care of yourself, and i think its a lovely idea to have some time in the national park to say goodbye. xx

Dawny, is that a bfp i see?? congrats!! 

Luce, glad your results look normal, results are a bummer whatever happens, if they are normal, why the fuck is it happening?? if they show problems, fuck, theres a problem. No good answers whatever happens, but i hope that the fs has some answers

Im really sorry i havent caught up with whats happening for everyone - i hope theres good news for others as well as dawny that ive missed 

kiss kiss


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Sorry its been rough, Nato! I'm glad to see you though! :hugs:

I'm about off girls... I'll be available on my phone, FB, and checking in here at least nightly!


----------



## Allie84

Happy Thanksgiving, Megg. Where are you headed?

Hi, Nato. Nice to hear from you, but sorry to hear you've had a crappy week. :hugs: 

Lucy, I hope you aren't too worried about the chromosone tests given how unlikely an abnormality would be, but I understand your fears. :hugs:

I'm sipping a gingerbread latte from Starbucks and listening to the Glee Christmas album. :) To me Thanksgiving starts the 'holiday' season so I'm trying to get festive. I can't help but think about seeing my cousin who is due in 5 days, though. Such mixed emotions! She may not attend the family gathering as she's so pregnant, but we'll see. And then at Christmas there will be a one month old baby there. I'm sure that will bring mixed emotions too! I'm not jealous of her--it took her over a year of TTC and IUI--but as what would be my due date approaches, seeing a newborn will be a bit raw.


----------



## sugarlove

:hugs: Allie

It's my due date tomorrow. Feeling really sad. I was so hopeful at the start of this yr, and was even hopeful after my mc that it would happen again quickly.
Now it just seems like I've got a load of problems :cry:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Sugar :hugs:

Hi back at ya Hearty :wave:

No news as usual here. Been painting all day.

Hope everyone has a great turkey day!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls,

:hug: to all of you, sounds like its been frustrating for some of you. GL with the upcoming appointments to all those soon... Sass.... woohoo for next scan babe. God thatd flown. I have chills for you Megg, so close now.

I am not sure if there are any new BFP's, congrats if there are.

I hate that I cant catch up, I keep reading though, so know that I am reading how you are all doing. :hug:

AFM, 15DPO and neg test yetserday. Never tested today. Couldnt be bothered. I have a test for a couple of days time. To be honest its the first month I have had no pregger symptoms since the mc so I am glad my body seems on track. I am still eating chillis and chilli sauce like its butter!!! But could just be all the running round. No symptoms to talk of as such. Not had time to think about it.

We opened the day we took the pub on, joy of being with a holding company. It really is doing great. I love it.

I hope you all know I think of you, when we get in to more of a routine I will be online more. I promise. Lots of love.xxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Mone

I'm so sorry to hear your news Vicky, truly tragic. :hugs:

Dawny.... this IS gonna be your :bfp: WOOP WOOP!!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks sugar. I know exactly what you mean! I was super hopeful, even after my mc, that it would happen quickly again. It's taken some adjusting to the fact that my body isn't cooperating at the moment.

Hey, CJ! I'm happy to hear the pub is doing well. Wow, you jumped right in there. That's awesome.

Happy Thanksgiving to you, too, Dawn! And to everyone else! :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

big hugs sugarlove.


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Thanksgiving to all my girls! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Megg. Where are you headed?
> 
> Hi, Nato. Nice to hear from you, but sorry to hear you've had a crappy week. :hugs:
> 
> Lucy, I hope you aren't too worried about the chromosone tests given how unlikely an abnormality would be, but I understand your fears. :hugs:
> 
> I'm sipping a gingerbread latte from Starbucks and listening to the Glee Christmas album. :) To me Thanksgiving starts the 'holiday' season so I'm trying to get festive. I can't help but think about seeing my cousin who is due in 5 days, though. Such mixed emotions! She may not attend the family gathering as she's so pregnant, but we'll see. And then at Christmas there will be a one month old baby there. I'm sure that will bring mixed emotions too! I'm not jealous of her--it took her over a year of TTC and IUI--but as what would be my due date approaches, seeing a newborn will be a bit raw.

I'm in southern IL... Its a little town that no one has ever heard of. If you want to see, put 62951 into Google! :) LOL

That would definitely bring up mixed emotions. I'm sure it will be hard, but its really difficult to be sad whilst snuggling a newborn. So, I don't know. Maybe that's just me. No matter how much I want one of my own and how much my heart hurts without my babies... I can't help but be in heaven when I snuggle a new baby... even if its not mine to keep! When is your due date? I'll be sure to light a candle for you and your angel!



sugarlove said:


> :hugs: Allie
> 
> It's my due date tomorrow. Feeling really sad. I was so hopeful at the start of this yr, and was even hopeful after my mc that it would happen again quickly.
> Now it just seems like I've got a load of problems :cry:

I know exactly how you feel. I was sure I'd have a baby in my arms by this Christmas... and now I'll barely even get a last shot at it before Christmas. :hugs: I wish I could make it better. Just remember that none of this will matter nearly as much when we do have our babies! I'll light a candle for you and your angel tomorrow!



CJSG1977 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> :hug: to all of you, sounds like its been frustrating for some of you. GL with the upcoming appointments to all those soon... Sass.... woohoo for next scan babe. God thatd flown. I have chills for you Megg, so close now.
> 
> I am not sure if there are any new BFP's, congrats if there are.
> 
> I hate that I cant catch up, I keep reading though, so know that I am reading how you are all doing. :hug:
> 
> AFM, 15DPO and neg test yetserday. Never tested today. Couldnt be bothered. I have a test for a couple of days time. To be honest its the first month I have had no pregger symptoms since the mc so I am glad my body seems on track. I am still eating chillis and chilli sauce like its butter!!! But could just be all the running round. No symptoms to talk of as such. Not had time to think about it.
> 
> We opened the day we took the pub on, joy of being with a holding company. It really is doing great. I love it.
> 
> I hope you all know I think of you, when we get in to more of a routine I will be online more. I promise. Lots of love.xxxx

Sounds promising still, CJ! :hugs: I hope it turns BFP for you! I like the sound of the chills for me! I hope they're good chills rather than bad! I'll take them though! :)


It seems that a lot of us have our due dates grouped. Mine is Saturday... well, my 2nd one. The first is one was back in June on Father's Day. This one is 2 days after Thanksgiving. It coincides as the day I start my stims too. So, I've decided to buy something for the baby on Saturday as a tribute to the little one I lost and a welcome gift to the one I hope to be creating very soon. I think it will be a fine sense of closure on both of my losses and help usher in a new wave of good. I'll also have a candle burning that night. Sounds like my candles are going to get a good workout!

On a separate note... Why couldn't I be one of the girls who doesn't get a proper AF whilst taking the Lupron? This is quite proper and a bit crampier than I'd like it to be! :( I'm not in pain, per say... but I'm not comfortable! Trying to cherish every moment of my hopefully last period until 2012! Oh, please... Oh, please... Oh, please!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Happy thanksgiving to the americans! So annoying, my husband works for a big american bank so doesn't get UK bank holidays off, yet he doesn't get American holidays off either! grr!!

Allie - there's a glee xmas album?!?!?! Damn my UK itunes not letting me download!

Megg - good luck, it's so close now!

I've been feeling like a hormonal angry woman and people at work are starting to look scared of me as I've been hysterical this morning because I came in after my day off to a load of shit. Finding it difficult to sleep at night now which probably isn't helping. I hope the baby's ok in there, I wish it could let me know by giving me proper movement!


----------



## Razcox

Hey all and Happy Thanksgiving to all you US ladies! :hugs:

Sorry i have been a bit absent and gotten horribly behind with everyone. Have internet problems at home and not been at work the start of the week due to some more bleeding. Not to worry though i had a scan Tuesday and everything is fine in there. Also been busy with doggy TTC which is just as hard as people TTC it seems!

Not really going to be able to read all the posts over the last few days so will do my best to catch up with everyone.

Vicky - So so sorry to hear about your friend, my heart goes out to you guys and his family xxx

Megg - Fingers crossed this is the last visit from the :witch: for a long while xxx


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Happy thanksgiving to the americans! So annoying, my husband works for a big american bank so doesn't get UK bank holidays off, yet he doesn't get American holidays off either! grr!!
> 
> Allie - there's a glee xmas album?!?!?! Damn my UK itunes not letting me download!
> 
> Megg - good luck, it's so close now!
> 
> I've been feeling like a hormonal angry woman and people at work are starting to look scared of me as I've been hysterical this morning because I came in after my day off to a load of shit. Finding it difficult to sleep at night now which probably isn't helping. I hope the baby's ok in there, I wish it could let me know by giving me proper movement!

You should have more regular movement in the next 2-4 weeks! :hugs: I'm sure all is well!



Razcox said:


> Hey all and Happy Thanksgiving to all you US ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry i have been a bit absent and gotten horribly behind with everyone. Have internet problems at home and not been at work the start of the week due to some more bleeding. Not to worry though i had a scan Tuesday and everything is fine in there. Also been busy with doggy TTC which is just as hard as people TTC it seems!
> 
> Not really going to be able to read all the posts over the last few days so will do my best to catch up with everyone.
> 
> Vicky - So so sorry to hear about your friend, my heart goes out to you guys and his family xxx
> 
> Megg - Fingers crossed this is the last visit from the :witch: for a long while xxx

I hope! :)

Glad all is well. Do they know what's causing the bleed?


----------



## heart tree

Sugar I'm thinking about you today. :hugs:

Allie you too. You and I both have to be around pregnant women. :hugs:

Nato sounds like a tough week. I'm just glad you are still around and ok. I had a peek at your chart. 9 dpo. Yay!

CJ welcome back! You sound wonderful. I hope you see a BFP but it sounds like you would still be in good spirits even if you didn't. 

Megg I'm going to google the zip code to see where you are. I'm so psyched that you start stimming on Saturday. Let's give thanks for that! 

Dazed are you painting an art piece or a room?

Mone, we definitely do mashed potatoes. They are almost as important as the turkey!

Raz good to see you. Glad the scan went well. I hope the bleeding stops. 

Hi Luce and Cesca and everyone else. I'm typing from my phone so sorry if I missed someone. 

AFM, well I should be happy that I got my peak on CD 16, but there is no way I'm going to be able to BD today. I knew I'd get it on Thanksgiving! We did do it last night and will do it tomorrow. I just have to pray that is enough. My OPKs were almost positive yesterday so I bet I got the LH surge when I was sleeping. Well if nothing else, Femara is a miracle worker. No side effects except for lots of ewcm and early ovulation! How can I complain? The best $10 I ever spent. 

I got some lovely responses from Tim's cousins to my email. After I get my turkey in the oven and make my stuffing I'll post it all in case you feel like reading. Ok it's 6:45 am and I'm off to make my stuffing now.


----------



## LucyJ

Happy Thanksgiving to all you lovely ladies and your family's who are celebrating.

Sugar sending :hugs: and lots of love to you I know how hard it can be be kind to yourself.

Allie thinking of you today :hugs:

Nato sorry you've been having a hard time but it is good to see you back missed you.

Raz sorry to hear about the bleeding hope it stops and you dont get anymore but :happydance: to everything being alright.

Megg so exicted for you hope you have a great day

Amanda I will be thinking about you today so pleased to hear you got a good response from your cousins and :happydance: to peak is there no way you and tim can sneak of :winkwink: if not I'm sure you will be covered as you bd yesterday and will do tomorrow. The meds are doing the job which is fantastic news and hope this is your month.

I want roast turkey with all the trimmings and really fancy mash now as well may have to change mt plans for dinner.

:hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi girlies!
I have been in and out these days so I am sorry for not writing! So much has happened to you all! 
First of all, I am so sorry Vicky for losing your friend. I can't even imagine the shock.
Oh Amanda...ugh. Thanksgiving might be a challenge for you, but I am glad you let them know about your situation beforehand. Reading about your gourmet menu made my mouth water though! And yay for early ovulation!
Sorry to everyone who has confusing and/or inconclusive blood results. Sugar, I hope you can get the proper tests you need without having spend tons of money and waiting forever!
I am so excited for your journey Megg! I watched that video too and I so hope you can be spokewoman for them soon too!

I'll try to stay more up to date with everyone else soon! 
Our apartment went on the market today! If anyone is interested in seeing how we "staged" our pictures, check it out here: https://www.finn.no/finn/realestate...891&sid=sid/2010/11/25/16/xz0511290697391947y

Our offer was accepted on our new place today too! We take over January 4. What kind of dumbass tries to move in January in Norway? I think we're stupid.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Man what I wouldn't give to be with my family eating wonderful food....


----------



## pregoinnorge

crap! i put the ad for the place we bought instead! here is our place...
https://www.finn.no/finn/realestate...ference=2010/11/25/3/256/479/13_245491369.jpg


----------



## Allie84

Hiya Amy! Happy Thanksgiving. :hugs: Do you have your hubby celebrate with you over there? We always celebrated Thanksgiving when I lived in the UK, though it's not the same. Wow, both of those houses are just beautiful. Very Scandinavian chic! And holy bathroom space. You could do cartwheels in that bathroom.

Lucy, it sounds like you're going to have a Thanksgiving dinner as well. :)

Well, we aren't going to my big family Thanksgiving anymore. I honestly wouldn't have minded seeing my pregnant cousin, though. I think I conveyed that poorly...it was more the reminder of my due date that would niggle at me a bit. In any case, my STUPID parents are fighting again, so Alex and I are playing peacekeeper and having them over here, just the four of us. Luckily we have all of the food here as we bought a bunch in case there was the suspected blizzard. I'm going to try to make it a good day, though. They've never ever fought on Thanksgiving in all 26 years I've been around. Good grief people! :dohh:


----------



## Razcox

Wow how tidy is your house? Mine has bits of fluff and parts of a decapitated flufy duck all over the place!


----------



## pregoinnorge

oh man, I'm sorry your parents are still fighting Allie. My parents divorced after being married for 35 years but they hardly ever fought, at least not it front of us. I hope yours can figure it out and move on from whatever is troubling them.

No, our house is not usually that clean, but we had to get it that way for the pictures, haha.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy Thanksgiving to all my gorgeous American friends, I hope your all having a lovely day and stuffing you faces *jealous*!!xxxxx


----------



## yogi77

Happy Thanksgiving to the Americans!! Hope you're all enjoying your feasts!


----------



## Allie84

My cousin just had her baby!!!!! He came a few days early. How exciting. :dance:

Other than that, I'm having a a shitty shitty day. My mom is bipolar, and I think that's why her and my dad are fighting so much, she's being absolutely crazy. Sigh.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no Allie, I'm so sorry your having a crap day.

Woo hoo for your cousin having her baby though, boy/girl? name?xx


----------



## sugarlove

:hugs:Allie, sorry to hear you're having a crap day.

I've been quite weepy today, but feel better now and pleased the day's nearly over!

Amy, both those houses are gorgeous :thumbup:

Happy Thanksgiving to all the American disco ladies

x


----------



## Allie84

Little boy, 7 lbs, named Baron Brett! I was just chatting with her last night and she wasn't in labor, so it must have been pretty quick! I just got sent a photo on my phone and he's sooooooo adorable.


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations to your cousin Allie and massive :hugs: to you. I hope things between your parents get better.

Sugar I thinking letting you emotions out and having a good :cry: is good glad the day is nearly over for you.

Amy loved the pic's of both houses.


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, tomorrow's a new day, Sugar. I know I'm grateful for that. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

heart tree said:


> Dazed are you painting an art piece or a room?

A room. Haven't done anything artistic in forever. I have some of the talent, but none of the patients.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Sugar I'm thinking about you today. :hugs:
> 
> Allie you too. You and I both have to be around pregnant women. :hugs:
> 
> Nato sounds like a tough week. I'm just glad you are still around and ok. I had a peek at your chart. 9 dpo. Yay!
> 
> CJ welcome back! You sound wonderful. I hope you see a BFP but it sounds like you would still be in good spirits even if you didn't.
> 
> Megg I'm going to google the zip code to see where you are. I'm so psyched that you start stimming on Saturday. Let's give thanks for that!
> 
> Dazed are you painting an art piece or a room?
> 
> Mone, we definitely do mashed potatoes. They are almost as important as the turkey!
> 
> Raz good to see you. Glad the scan went well. I hope the bleeding stops.
> 
> Hi Luce and Cesca and everyone else. I'm typing from my phone so sorry if I missed someone.
> 
> AFM, well I should be happy that I got my peak on CD 16, but there is no way I'm going to be able to BD today. I knew I'd get it on Thanksgiving! We did do it last night and will do it tomorrow. I just have to pray that is enough. My OPKs were almost positive yesterday so I bet I got the LH surge when I was sleeping. Well if nothing else, Femara is a miracle worker. No side effects except for lots of ewcm and early ovulation! How can I complain? The best $10 I ever spent.
> 
> I got some lovely responses from Tim's cousins to my email. After I get my turkey in the oven and make my stuffing I'll post it all in case you feel like reading. Ok it's 6:45 am and I'm off to make my stuffing now.

I'm definitely thankful for that! :) I'm loving Femara for you... and really happy you got such a good reception to your email! :hugs:



pregoinnorge said:


> crap! i put the ad for the place we bought instead! here is our place...
> https://www.finn.no/finn/realestate...ference=2010/11/25/3/256/479/13_245491369.jpg

The place looks great!!!



Allie84 said:


> Hiya Amy! Happy Thanksgiving. :hugs: Do you have your hubby celebrate with you over there? We always celebrated Thanksgiving when I lived in the UK, though it's not the same. Wow, both of those houses are just beautiful. Very Scandinavian chic! And holy bathroom space. You could do cartwheels in that bathroom.
> 
> Lucy, it sounds like you're going to have a Thanksgiving dinner as well. :)
> 
> Well, we aren't going to my big family Thanksgiving anymore. I honestly wouldn't have minded seeing my pregnant cousin, though. I think I conveyed that poorly...it was more the reminder of my due date that would niggle at me a bit. In any case, my STUPID parents are fighting again, so Alex and I are playing peacekeeper and having them over here, just the four of us. Luckily we have all of the food here as we bought a bunch in case there was the suspected blizzard. I'm going to try to make it a good day, though. They've never ever fought on Thanksgiving in all 26 years I've been around. Good grief people! :dohh:

Oh goodness! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> My cousin just had her baby!!!!! He came a few days early. How exciting. :dance:
> 
> Other than that, I'm having a a shitty shitty day. My mom is bipolar, and I think that's why her and my dad are fighting so much, she's being absolutely crazy. Sigh.

Congrats on the newest member of your family! :hugs: 

Bipolar can be tough. Is she medicated for it at all? I'm really sorry you're having to deal with all of this!



sugarlove said:


> :hugs:Allie, sorry to hear you're having a crap day.
> 
> I've been quite weepy today, but feel better now and pleased the day's nearly over!
> 
> Amy, both those houses are gorgeous :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all the American disco ladies
> 
> x

Thinking of you and your little angel! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Little boy, 7 lbs, named Baron Brett! I was just chatting with her last night and she wasn't in labor, so it must have been pretty quick! I just got sent a photo on my phone and he's sooooooo adorable.

Oh wow! Really quick! Nice name too! :D



Dazed said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Dazed are you painting an art piece or a room?
> 
> A room. Haven't done anything artistic in forever. I have some of the talent, but none of the patients.Click to expand...

I lack patience as well! Oh well, right? LOL


----------



## Megg33k

AFM... Not much to report. Ate a lot of good food. Spent some quality time with the family. Nothing exciting, but a good day. 

I did get a txt this evening that I'm torn about. Another BnB girl (no one you would know, she's not very active anymore) txt'd me to talk because I guess she and her husband split in the last few months, she met a new guy, and she's pregnant now and scared to death. This is what she's wanted for a long time... and I get that it might be hard since the relationship is new... but that's not what I need to hear when I'm going through what I'm going through. :( Things set me off easier now... It feels like the spoils often go to the less deserving... All Disco preggos excluded, OBVIOUSLY! Its not that I don't want her to have a baby or anything... I think its great that she's gotten what she wanted. But, it hurts that she's in a brand new relationship, finally pregnant, and scared about being pregnant when its the only thing my life is missing. :(


----------



## heart tree

Hi Megg. I just read your post and totally get what you mean. I think for me it just gets tiring watching everyone else get what you've been trying to get forever. It's not that you don't want them to get what they want, you just want in on the action too. 

Today for me ended up being good. No one mentioned pregnancy at all. It was amazing actually. Though they are both showing a bit so it was a little hard. The worst was that I know I got my peak and 2 positive opks today and we couldn't seal the deal. I tried to lure Tim in this morning but couldn't. Then tonight we tried but he was too full. It was incredibly frustrating. But I'm trying to just be happy about the Femara working for me. It's hard though when every one around me today was pregnant. 

Ok I'm going to read everyones posts now. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Wow Allie that is quite a day for you! Yay for your cousin and the new babe. Boo for your parents fighting. Is your mom taking meds? Bipolar is such a hard illness for everyone. Has it been a big issue for you and your dad growing up? Sorry your day was so shitty.

Amy I love both places. Your new one looks so big. Moving sucks. Good luck doing it in January!


----------



## Heulyn

Just wanted to pop in and say :dust: Good Luck :dust: to you all, but espcially Megg33k, as I notice you start stimming for IVF tomorrow! Woo! x


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Kids 

Get me, 10dpo and not tested yet. I have a possible triphasic message on FF though. I might test after lunch, wouldnt want to disappoint anyone by being sensible. 

Happy belated thanksgiving to the americans. I put my tree up last weekend, im such a saddo 

Hugs to sugar, sorry i missed your date yesterday so hope you accept my day late hug. How are you feeling my lovely? Its so rough getting through that day, it lasted about 2 weeks for me - I also feel the same about thinking it would happen quickly and the fears that brings up. hope youre ok x

Hi Razzers!! Great news that all is well, im really very pleased for you and wishing i was a dog. Sort of. 

Cesca, that baby will be firing up for super squirming very soon

Hi artyhearty, class is REALLY difficult at the mo, every processing is really hardcore and always ends in someones tears. Im hoping that it will settle down as everyone finds their place. Theres one student who dislikes me and is being quite hostile so im dreading class tomorrow as we will have to all talk about it. Brilliant ov day for you!! glad things are working, the day after peak is a damned good day isnt it, as thats actual ov day. Husband pointed out that when i got pregnant, we bded after the surge rather than on the surge. Im not sure how he remembers these things. I am v envious of your ewcm on your chart. 

Hi Luce, how you doing, i missed ya too 

Norge - congrats your new place is gorgeous!! lets talk about soft furnishings

Hi Allie, sorry your parents are giving you some jip - i bet its horrible to see, my stepmum is bipolar and its so hard, espec as she directs it all at my dad and she has manic low jealous periods....but it can be good sometimes to play the role you have to play because it might remind you and alex how much you dont want to do that if you see what i mean - hope things are good between you two - sorry you missed the thanksgiving. Congrats to your cousin

Megg, extra good luck with the ivf!! exciting stuff. 

I dreamt last night i had a baby boy by c section on 11/11/11. My last due date was 10/10/10. In dreams, c sections dont hurt 

Husband got his results as follows:

Volume 4ml
Motility 60%
Total sperm count 210 million
Abnormal forms 91%

which i think means he has a functional count of 15.42 million, with 15 million being normal


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls. Thank god it's the weekend eh!
Nato, I'm utterley disappointed in you! Fancy not testing at 10dpo! Go and do it immediately  
The SA results look good. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before you get your bfp. I'm feeling lucky for you this month!

Hearty, sounds like you had a good day yesterday. Describe what you ate! I've just eaten a dry jacket potatoe with beans, so need some food to fantasise about  I reckon you count the day after the peak as ov day, so get BDing!

Megg, sorry about the text off your mate, but it will be you soon Hun. I'm excited for you starting 
tomorrow!

Allie hope you are feeling better today. Sounds crap all the arguments with your parents :-(

Dawny, have you again tested yet? Looking forward to hearing some good news 

AFM I feel a lot better today. So pleased yesterday is over with. I didn't expect to feel so emotional. Have been googling IVF costs in case Mals morph count doesn't improve. We are both not drinking, smoking or eating anything nice at the mo. How bloody boring with Xmas approaching :-( but anything for a babba!

Hi to all other girlies. Have a good day. Can't wait to see who goes on I'm a celeb later! X


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry this is gonna be abit tmi but i think i have finally got af my first one after jamie , but its weird its like old blood with a bit of fresh gooey more than spotting just very light so can i say that its start of the new cycle ? x


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Hi Megg. I just read your post and totally get what you mean. I think for me it just gets tiring watching everyone else get what you've been trying to get forever. It's not that you don't want them to get what they want, you just want in on the action too.
> 
> Today for me ended up being good. No one mentioned pregnancy at all. It was amazing actually. Though they are both showing a bit so it was a little hard. The worst was that I know I got my peak and 2 positive opks today and we couldn't seal the deal. I tried to lure Tim in this morning but couldn't. Then tonight we tried but he was too full. It was incredibly frustrating. But I'm trying to just be happy about the Femara working for me. It's hard though when every one around me today was pregnant.
> 
> Ok I'm going to read everyones posts now. xoxo

Yeah! It's not that I wasn't happy for her... But it its really hard to hear that she's scared she shouldn't have gotten pregnant when I know I'll never look back or doubt it for even a split second. But our turn must be very soon, right?



Heulyn said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say :dust: Good Luck :dust: to you all, but espcially Megg33k, as I notice you start stimming for IVF tomorrow! Woo! x

Thank you! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> Hi Kids
> 
> Get me, 10dpo and not tested yet. I have a possible triphasic message on FF though. I might test after lunch, wouldnt want to disappoint anyone by being sensible.
> 
> Happy belated thanksgiving to the americans. I put my tree up last weekend, im such a saddo
> 
> Hugs to sugar, sorry i missed your date yesterday so hope you accept my day late hug. How are you feeling my lovely? Its so rough getting through that day, it lasted about 2 weeks for me - I also feel the same about thinking it would happen quickly and the fears that brings up. hope youre ok x
> 
> Hi Razzers!! Great news that all is well, im really very pleased for you and wishing i was a dog. Sort of.
> 
> Cesca, that baby will be firing up for super squirming very soon
> 
> Hi artyhearty, class is REALLY difficult at the mo, every processing is really hardcore and always ends in someones tears. Im hoping that it will settle down as everyone finds their place. Theres one student who dislikes me and is being quite hostile so im dreading class tomorrow as we will have to all talk about it. Brilliant ov day for you!! glad things are working, the day after peak is a damned good day isnt it, as thats actual ov day. Husband pointed out that when i got pregnant, we bded after the surge rather than on the surge. Im not sure how he remembers these things. I am v envious of your ewcm on your chart.
> 
> Hi Luce, how you doing, i missed ya too
> 
> Norge - congrats your new place is gorgeous!! lets talk about soft furnishings
> 
> Hi Allie, sorry your parents are giving you some jip - i bet its horrible to see, my stepmum is bipolar and its so hard, espec as she directs it all at my dad and she has manic low jealous periods....but it can be good sometimes to play the role you have to play because it might remind you and alex how much you dont want to do that if you see what i mean - hope things are good between you two - sorry you missed the thanksgiving. Congrats to your cousin
> 
> Megg, extra good luck with the ivf!! exciting stuff.
> 
> I dreamt last night i had a baby boy by c section on 11/11/11. My last due date was 10/10/10. In dreams, c sections dont hurt
> 
> Husband got his results as follows:
> 
> Volume 4ml
> Motility 60%
> Total sperm count 210 million
> Abnormal forms 91%
> 
> which i think means he has a functional count of 15.42 million, with 15 million being normal

Look at you not having tested yet! Def do it this afternoon!

I hope your 11/11/11 dream comes true! :dust:

The SA sound pretty good!



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls. Thank god it's the weekend eh!
> Nato, I'm utterley disappointed in you! Fancy not testing at 10dpo! Go and do it immediately
> The SA results look good. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before you get your bfp. I'm feeling lucky for you this month!
> 
> Hearty, sounds like you had a good day yesterday. Describe what you ate! I've just eaten a dry jacket potatoe with beans, so need some food to fantasise about  I reckon you count the day after the peak as ov day, so get BDing!
> 
> Megg, sorry about the text off your mate, but it will be you soon Hun. I'm excited for you starting
> tomorrow!
> 
> Allie hope you are feeling better today. Sounds crap all the arguments with your parents :-(
> 
> Dawny, have you again tested yet? Looking forward to hearing some good news
> 
> AFM I feel a lot better today. So pleased yesterday is over with. I didn't expect to feel so emotional. Have been googling IVF costs in case Mals morph count doesn't improve. We are both not drinking, smoking or eating anything nice at the mo. How bloody boring with Xmas approaching :-( but anything for a babba!
> 
> Hi to all other girlies. Have a good day. Can't wait to see who goes on I'm a celeb later! X

I hope you never need typo use that IVF info you collected! :hugs:



jenny25 said:


> hey girls sorry this is gonna be abit tmi but i think i have finally got af my first one after jamie , but its weird its like old blood with a bit of fresh gooey more than spotting just very light so can i say that its start of the new cycle ? x

It sound like CD1 to me!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, a quick AFM... My shot this morning SUCKED! This broadcast was brought to you by the number 3... 3 different needles before my shot got done! The 1st needle felt dull. It hurt, and I couldn't force it in. Then, the 2nd one I opened was crooked. I gave it a try anyway after trying to straighten it a bit, but it wouldn't go in at all. So, the 3rd... FINALLY was fine. It still hurt a bit though. I'm just concerned because I now have 2 days of shots left to take, and I only have 3 syringes! So, if another gets screwed up, I don't have a lot of wiggle room unless I buy more syringes. :( I knew I should have brought all the ones I had... but I couldn't see any sense in it.

Then, I got out of bed and realized I'd bled through my pad last night. If today gets much worse, I may as well go back to bed now! 

Somehow, I still have high hopes for the day though! Don't ask me why or how! LOL


----------



## MinnieMone

happy late thanksgiving american chums, hope you had a lovely day.

Megg, I'm not sure what stimming is, but good luck hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I can understand how you may feel uncomfortable talking to your mate, could you put her off a bit until you feel able to, or just explain how you feel, or maybe she could go back on bnb and share it with others if she needs to get it out. I know how scary it is though in a new rellie and getting preggo, it happened to me within 3 months of meeting M but at the end of the day it's a choice and we wanted it, was she actively trying with her new beau, that would put a new perspective on it.

Sugar - So sorry you were feeling down yesterday sweetie, but yay for being a bit better today, i'm glad your GP is helping with the liver scan, they usually are happy to work in conjuction with private doctors, they is no way you should have to pay for stuff like that. 

Hearty - if you get cracking today then you could still catch the eggy non? it is frustrating though when you see the surge and you can't get down to business for whatever reason. Tell Tim not to eat much today!

Nato - whooooooahh, are you saying this girl who dislikes you has to talk about it in a session, and you all have to discuss it.... fook no wonder you are having a bad week. triaspic thingy is good right? and kudos for your self control for not testing, have you had any symptoms at all, so hope this is your month. 

I want both those flats! they are gorgeous.

Raz - so glad everything was good at the scan, your ticker is going up so quickly!

I got headhunted for a job yesterday working for some famous bloke, they want me to go for interview next week, but to be honest I just don't feel up to it.... I cried for most of the day when I got off the phone from them as I felt really anxious about working again, and broke down when M got home. He wants me not to think about going back until after xmas.... I guess I'm not as sorted as I thought I was.... I take one step forward then 5 back... did anyone else feel very anxious about everything after their mc, even normal things like going to the shops or getting on the tube, or talking to people, it's only happened this time for me.

Have a lovely day everyone.... will check back in for Nato's testing!


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> happy late thanksgiving american chums, hope you had a lovely day.
> 
> Megg, I'm not sure what stimming is, but good luck hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I can understand how you may feel uncomfortable talking to your mate, could you put her off a bit until you feel able to, or just explain how you feel, or maybe she could go back on bnb and share it with others if she needs to get it out. I know how scary it is though in a new rellie and getting preggo, it happened to me within 3 months of meeting M but at the end of the day it's a choice and we wanted it, was she actively trying with her new beau, that would put a new perspective on it.
> 
> Sugar - So sorry you were feeling down yesterday sweetie, but yay for being a bit better today, i'm glad your GP is helping with the liver scan, they usually are happy to work in conjuction with private doctors, they is no way you should have to pay for stuff like that.
> 
> Hearty - if you get cracking today then you could still catch the eggy non? it is frustrating though when you see the surge and you can't get down to business for whatever reason. Tell Tim not to eat much today!
> 
> Nato - whooooooahh, are you saying this girl who dislikes you has to talk about it in a session, and you all have to discuss it.... fook no wonder you are having a bad week. triaspic thingy is good right? and kudos for your self control for not testing, have you had any symptoms at all, so hope this is your month.
> 
> I want both those flats! they are gorgeous.
> 
> Raz - so glad everything was good at the scan, your ticker is going up so quickly!
> 
> I got headhunted for a job yesterday working for some famous bloke, they want me to go for interview next week, but to be honest I just don't feel up to it.... I cried for most of the day when I got off the phone from them as I felt really anxious about working again, and broke down when M got home. He wants me not to think about going back until after xmas.... I guess I'm not as sorted as I thought I was.... I take one step forward then 5 back... did anyone else feel very anxious about everything after their mc, even normal things like going to the shops or getting on the tube, or talking to people, it's only happened this time for me.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone.... will check back in for Nato's testing!

She said that "they made a bad decision and [she's] pregnant"... The split with her husband was because he decided he didn't want a baby with her. So, I don't believe it was an accident, honestly. She really wants to talk to me about it... but I don't know the gentle way to say that her situation makes me feel worse about my own circumstances, and I have bigger things to worry about! I don't want to sound mean... at all. But, its REALLY hard to hear that she's gotten what she wants and is now rethinking it. I'm suffering through this awful process to get to where she is... and she's concerned if she made the right decision? Its sort of important to figure that out prior to TTC, isn't it? I know it wasn't an accident... I'm sure that was the "bad decision"... Ya know?

Stimming is ovary stimulating medication injections. Its just the step of the process where I start to grow the follicles that will become the eggs that will become my embryos!

Very cool to have been headhunted... even if you aren't all that interested! Congrats on being wanted!


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg I don't think that's mean at all, it's understandable and if she is aware of your situation why the frick is she even bringing it up with you..... I don't undertand some people's lack of awareness of what others are going through and how difficult this is for you. If it were me I would text back and say something along the lines of 'lot on my plate at the mo', not sure if I'm up for baby talk'.... or 'can I get back to you when I'm in a less stressful place, need to concentrate on myself for a bit'.... Megg you are so lovely, be a bit selfish hun and think of you.... you need all your energy and focus for the stimming (thanks for explaining), there will be plenty of time when you have your BFP to help others. bless you.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, I&#8217;m glad to hear you are feeling better. The due date is a very hard day. It sounds like you have a good man who will clean up his act for your baby too. So, you want to know about my dinner, eh? Well remember, I&#8217;m normally a healthy eater, but on Thanksgiving, I can&#8217;t be bothered. First I brined my turkey overnight in a salt and sugar water mix with maple syrup and bay leaves. It leaves the bird extremely moist. I roasted my big turkey and basted it with a butter and white wine sauce. This sauce ends up making the gravy taste delicious. I made mashed potatoes and sautéed julienned carrots in butter and dill. I made a bread stuffing with apples, onions, celery and lots of herbs like sage, rosemary, marjoram, etc. I also made dinner rolls from scratch. Someone else brought a salad and roasted brussel sprouts. My step-mother made a cranberry chutney and forgot to bring it. Luckily I had some cranberry sauce in a can that worked just fine. And for dessert we had a pumpkin cheesecake, apple pie and gingerbread cupcakes&#8230;all homemade. We had a lot of wine too! YUM! 

Nato, well done from not testing! Your chart looks beautiful by the way and so do your husband&#8217;s numbers. I know exactly what you mean about class. I don&#8217;t miss my graduate program at all. It&#8217;s less like class and more like several years of intense therapy. I got so tired of constantly processing everything for several hours a day&#8230;for 3 years! I can&#8217;t imagine anyone not liking you. They are idiots. 

Jenny it sounds like CD 1 to me too. How do you feel about her showing?

Jesus Megg, 3 needles? Good lord woman! I&#8217;m not envious. Oh and I agree with Mone, you should text back what she said. You can&#8217;t always be there for other people. It isn&#8217;t possible. Sometimes you need to take a step back and say, &#8220;hey, I care about you, but I&#8217;m dealing with my own stuff right now and don&#8217;t have a clear head on my shoulders for anyone else right now.&#8221; Make it about you and less about her and she&#8217;ll understand. 

Mone, it sounds like you need some m ore time. I&#8217;m glad Martin is supporting you on that. You know, I&#8217;ve always found myself to be somewhat anxious in general but I certainly have felt it more since my losses. Especially the talking to people part. I hate going to parties where I will meet new people. For me, (after much processing!) I&#8217;ve realized I feel like all I have to talk about is ttc and my mcs. And I dread the question &#8220;do you have kids?&#8221; So I&#8217;d rather just stay home than have to face all of that. Anxiety can be it&#8217;s own thing, but it can also be a symptom of depression. Depression comes in a wide range, from feeling down in the dumps to feeling suicidal. It has many levels in between. I know I&#8217;ve been experiencing some depression since my mcs and my diagnosis. I&#8217;ve been working on it by talking to you all, exercising and trying to find small joys in life. It&#8217;s important to address it if you feel like that might be going on for you too. 

Ok, are you all ready to laugh at me? Get this. Since we couldn&#8217;t do the deed yesterday, I asked Tim if he would put his liquid gold into a soft cup for me later that night. We do this from time to time as sometimes its just easier. Well he wakes me up at 4am with it. I get my pre-seed in and then I proceed to knock over the damn soft cup and all of the stuff spills out!!! Damn it! So then I take a needless syringe I have and suck it all up and put it back into the cup. I couldn&#8217;t get it all though. I know it takes only one sperm, but still! I was so mad. And then I couldn&#8217;t get back to sleep. And then I had to temp 2 hours later. So now my temp isn&#8217;t right either and I don&#8217;t know if I ov&#8217;d yesterday or will today. The worst part is that since Tim did it so late in the cup, I&#8217;m not sure he&#8217;ll be up for BD&#8217;ing today, nor do I think his sperm will be replenished enough. If I get pregnant on this cycle, it will be a freaking miracle. I have to just laugh at the comedy of errors at this point.

That and the fact that our kitchen sink decided to break yesterday and gush water from the pipes every time we used it. Not very good timing given we had more dirty dishes yesterday than any other time of the year! C&#8217;est la vie!


----------



## heart tree

Holy crap that was a long post. Sorry!


----------



## jenny25

thanks heart tree im sorry your having a hard time of it hun i know how you feel paul works crazy hours and dtd can be tricky he is out of the house 12 or more hours mon -fri then about 6 on a sat and sunday so when the peak day comes its hard cause he isnt up for it in the morning so its always evening time 

i actually am happy that she has showed tbh cause my post cycle was crazy i tell you so its a new cycle new start so maybe be in time for christmas bfp xxx


----------



## heart tree

That's how I always feel Jenny after each of my losses. AF is a welcome sight and symbolizes a new start. I'm glad you are feeling ok about her showing up. I really hope you get your sticky Christmas bfp.


----------



## jenny25

i found it a bit harder this time cause i know i should be 20 weeks pregnant but i know good things come to those who wait why we have to wait i dont know maybe their is a plan for us who knows how this crazy world works i dont even know how my crazy body works half the time lol well its now turned into old stuff so i dont think today is cd1 maybe might class it as spotting i will see how the day goes ive tried everthing apart from dtd to bring her on i swear men invented pms and stuff xx


----------



## sugarlove

My god Hearty, you have me drooling at your feast! You sound like such a good cook. Wish I could have sampled some of that lot :flower:

Your story about the 'liquid gold' made me laugh :haha: what us girls do to get preggers eh! Don't forget the spermies can survive 3 to 7 days up there, so if you BD'd the day before you prob had loads of the little blighters waiting for your egg. I have my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

Mone, congrats on being head hunted :thumbup:what job is it you do? I obviously don't know your financial situation, but you should not feel under pressure to go back to work until you feel 100% ready. You've been through such a horrendous time this yr, and it's bound to make you feel anxious about going back. Try and enjoy Xmas as best you can, then see how you feel in the New Year. :hugs:

Megg, after reading a few fertility books, I feel that I know a lot more about IVF. The whole process is so amazing! I agree with the other girlies, you really need to focus on just you at the moment. Your friend should just be counting her blessings!

:hugs:Jenny. 

Well, I'm on cd 19 and haven't even got a high yet on the CBFM. I think my body has officially given up ov :cry:It's crap knowing you're not even in with a chance! I can't wait to get the mess that is my body sorted! 
I've been googling and found something interesting about one of the side affects of the meds that I'm on. I take 20mg citalopram antidepressant to treat panic attacks, and it says that a side affect could be abnormal liver function. I hope to god this is the cause of the weird test. It would be a load off my mind!

Did anyone happen to see the Jeremy Kyle episode about fertility the other day? I watched it on iplayer. Interesting! 
x


----------



## jenny25

yeah i watched the show hun i found it very interesting hunxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies...

So i read back on all your posts, im sorry if i forget anyone but bear with me im only just starting to bounce back from a horrific week!

Megg, woohoo for starting the stimming!! If we lived in the same city i could give you all the needles you need for free as i have an endless supply in the lab!

Amy both your places are sooo lush! The new place is awesome, so much space!!! Im so envious seeing that i live smack downtown Athens in a building built circa 1950 in quite a small flat boo! By the way im sooo curious as to how much it cost....If i were to buy my cave of a flat it would set me back 300.000 euro...

Hearty glad that the meal went well without any baby talk! Your meal sounds yummyy!! I dont really care for turkey as i find it very dry but i guess i need to try your turkey before i condemn this meat! Im pretty sure the fact that you BD a day before and managed to get some spermies in on ovulation day will give you a good chance this month...

Mone, i agree with Hearty that you need more time. I also found that after my losses simple things like going to the supermarket filled me with anxiety. I was also scared at work that id break down with the slightest cause. This wasnt actually far from the truth as i found that i got stressed much easier than i usually do and did end up quite alot in the loo bawling my eyes out...

As for me, im really tired...i havent slept more than 3 hours since our friend died....I really hope that tonight i sleep well and dont have any bad dreams. Alex has impressed me this week. he makes sure to spend at least 4 hours a day at our friend's wife and specifically with her sons. Alex as ive probably told you guys was never really baby crazy and to be honest ive never seen him take much interest in our friends kids in general. He really surprised me.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, I just read a woman say on another thread that she has abnormal liver blood results and her doctor thinks its from meds she is taking. She didn't say which meds, but you could be onto something. 

As for Ov, stress can definitely delay it. I'm living proof from my last cycle. I Ov'd on CD 32. A record for me. I had just gotten my diagnosis a few weeks before and was super stressed. I really think that effected my hormones. I'm so sorry. I know how frustrating it is not to Ov on time. I really get that.

Jenny, if today isn't CD1, I bet tomorrow will be. Sometimes I start off AF with some brown spotting before actual red flow. Remember that after a loss your body is trying to get back to normal. Your hormones are all over the place. Your first period can be very weird. If you haven't already come across this on your own, I've found this website to be helpful: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/first_period.htm

Honestly, I think you're body is getting back to normal as we speak. A few more days will be telling.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I hope you can get some sleep tonight. You need it. That is amazing about Alex. I've found that when tragedy like this hits, we end up seeing the best and worst in people. Clearly, it is bringing out the best in Alex. What a nice realization for you that is. What a good man he is.


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Hearty. You can't remember which post it was can you?
x


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies,

Hearty glad your dinner went well with no constant babble of pregnancy, so glad you wrote that email! Also had to laugh at your story from this morning but I'm sure you've got a good supply in there already!! 

Allie sorry about your parents! Very exciting about your cousin though!

Nato so good to hear from you, my future bump buddy. CD 10 and you haven't tested yet?!?!? Way to go you! Can't wait to hear your result from this afternoons test. Your chart looks very perfect, FX for you!

Sugar, glad you're feeling better today :hugs:

Megg sorry your shot sucked this morning, I was cringing while reading you describing the process. Exciting times for you though!! 

Mone that is cool about being headhunted, what is it you do? You should definitely take all the time you need though, you will know when the time is right for you.

Vicky hope you get some sleep soon :hugs:

Hello and big hugs to everyone else!

I'm frustrated with my temp today because I woke up very early this morning when DH left for work and couldn't fall back asleep so my temp is way off and today was the day I was hoping for a spike to confirm O. Soooo frustrating, now I have no idea what to do with my chart for today's entry. I haven't been doing any OPK's this month so I've just been going off CM. I also haven't even felt any Ov pains, which leads me to believe that it was all in my head the other months that I was doing OPK's.


----------



## heart tree

It was in the TTC#1 for 35+ ladies. It was by a woman called Tititimes2 and she just said:

"Haven't been feeling 100% for the last 3 weeks so saw my regular internist and he found my liver enzymes elevated. A lot of things (including medications and a virus) can cause that though."

That's all she said though. It made me think of you. I'm sure she would be ok if you PM'd her.


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, you and I can be annoyed with our husband's and our charts together! Neither you or I know if we've Ov'd or not! Damn it!!!

BTW, I'm impressed with your restraint from doing OPK's. I'm not a POAS addict with HPTs, but I sure am with OPKs!


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Yogi, you and I can be annoyed with our husband's and our charts together! Neither you or I know if we've Ov'd or not! Damn it!!!
> 
> BTW, I'm impressed with your restraint from doing OPK's. I'm not a POAS addict with HPTs, but I sure am with OPKs!

I didn't have any OPK's left and couldn't be bothered this month to get more!! I figured we'd be :sex: everyday for the week when I normally Ov anyways so what was the point. Now I don't know what's going on!!!

I'm the complete opposite as you, once I get a positive OPK that's it, I stop peeing on them. HPT's on the other hand, I'm surprised I'm not peeing on one right now I'm so obsessed with them.


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha! Don't pee on an HPT yet!!!!

I guess since I usually OV so late, AND I've gotten false positive OPKs (with the smiley face no less), that's why I'm so obsessed with confirming my LH surge. That, plus I like seeing dark lines. 

I'm so envious of you BD'ing every day during your fertile time. Sigh, that's one of the reasons I wish Tim and I were younger. Obviously I want younger eggs, but he just doesn't have it in him like he did in his 30's. I have one more trick up my sleeve today. A new piece of sexy lingerie. He better like it damn it!

Can you get one more session in today too?


----------



## jenny25

thanks honey i will see what happens tomorrow i will keep and eye on it and see whats what i have had no bleeding or that for 20 days so this is the first so we will see so i guess i should count this as it is and see where it goes urgh i hate this game its annoying , but i really shouldnt moan x


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Ha ha! Don't pee on an HPT yet!!!!
> 
> I guess since I usually OV so late, AND I've gotten false positive OPKs (with the smiley face no less), that's why I'm so obsessed with confirming my LH surge. That, plus I like seeing dark lines.
> 
> I'm so envious of you BD'ing every day during your fertile time. Sigh, that's one of the reasons I wish Tim and I were younger. Obviously I want younger eggs, but he just doesn't have it in him like he did in his 30's. I have one more trick up my sleeve today. A new piece of sexy lingerie. He better like it damn it!
> 
> Can you get one more session in today too?

DH is still clinging to his 20's at 29, but it's still hard sometimes to get at it everyday especially because he works so much. We should be able to get another session in later tonight sometime. A couple of days ago though, after one particular session he proudly announced that he just "got it done". So in his mind we don't need to do it anymore. :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, moan all you like. That's what we're here for!

Yogi, Tim has the same kind of attitude. Last night he was like, great so we don't need to do it tonight since the LH surge can predict Ov 12 - 48 hours later. He said we'll just do it tomorrow and we'll be fine. I tried explaining that I could Ov in the middle of the night and we would miss it, but he didn't quite get it. Why do they have their way of thinking about this? Why can't they just comply?


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha Yogi, your post about HPTs made me laugh.

I'm sure your temp will indicate a spike tomorrow. Good luck :thumbup:

Hearty, I reckon the sexy lingerie will do the trick :haha:
x


----------



## yogi77

I caved... I peed on an OPK...it's positive. :wacko: So I'm ovulating a couple of days later this time than the past few cycles. 

Hope hubby has it in him...we've been doing it like bunnies the past week because I figured I'd of o'd by now...:dohh:


----------



## jenny25

yogi you just need to hump a little more lol 

thanks hun well i defo have pms mood swings im snapping at paul ive still not checked i will probably be on undie check pmsl xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry Hearty but that made me LOL, I even imagined you sucking the stuff up, OMG TTC sends us all crazy ay!! I really hope that comedy story gets you preggo. :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Well that takes some of the guessing out of it. I hope you guys can at least get some in today and tomorrow.


----------



## heart tree

I know Sass! I hope it gets me preggo too! And all I could think about after I got what I could back into the cup was you! I kept thinking if Sass can get pregnant with pre ejac then surely I can make it work with this! It is crazy making! I would never tell anyone else! :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

you better get lucky for me this month sugar, husband is defo going to australia. On the upside it means i can get drunk and fall over on NYE. Not feeling hopeful this time, my wanton, out of control optimism has finally failed me. Glad youre feeling better, is Mal getting tested again? Is IUI an option, i remember megg saying they sorted out the swimmers into a good pile and gave them a turbo boost - sorry if ive missed this but have you worked out his functional count? i worked John's here:

https://www.babymed.com/tools/sperm-calculator

ps what was the weird test? 

Megg it sounds to me that you should tell her you arent up to it if she really wants to talk to you. Appearing to be mean is something we withhold our own needs to avoid - or so i keep getting told in class every thursday. Being softly straight with her is less confusing for her than you withholding i think. 

Hi Money - how you doing. Well done on the headhunt. I would be apprehensive too, youve had a godawful year and im not surprised if you feel a bit insular and detached from the rest of the world after wrapping yourself up and away while you get through this. It happens to me a lot because i isolate myself a lot. I think this time you were already at home and not being forced to function the way you usually do, so i dont think its surprising. You say M doesnt want you to go back to work yet - what do you want to do? Maybe negotiating a later start date for January might be possible? Bloody class is doing my bloody head actually in. 

Yes triphasic is good, but i had the same message last month - my averages are the same as my last 2 months so not reading into it. If my temps stay high for another 2 days, that would be unusual for me <ffgeek>

pmsl at hearty dangling recipes in front of sugars nose

yes shes an idiot, cant say why cos that would be breaking confidentiality and all that, but shes a knob. I have been practising what to say to her tomorrow but i just cant be bothered at the moment, i want a quiet life for a couple of classes as its too heavy for it to be every other day - its playing on my mind and stopping me sleeping and i need my sleep. I agree that all that is in my head is TTC and mc too, i cant be arsed making small talk about new peoples jobs and stuff on meeting them. 

Oops and oh dear and hahah at butterfingers all at the same time. Total arses!! If sassy can get knocked up without a full, er, cup worth, you can too. 

My chart looked good this time last month too - my averages are about the same (that said, i did get a bfp for 1 day last month so mebbes i should be more optimistic) 

Hi Jenny, welcome back to the witch

Hi Vic, good to see ya petal. Im sure your mind will be racing with trying to understand whats happened, i hope you get some proper rest very soon. Alex sounds like he is being a massive help to the family - thats so lovely

Hi YogiBumpBuddy - your temp today might be the pre-ov drop? if you got a + today, wont you likely ov in the 12-36 hours after the +? Lets hope for the rise tomorrow. I will be keeping my beady eye on you

just got to the last post and seen hearty has pointed the immaculate conception finger of comparison at sassy too. sassy is our poster girl


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thats exactly what I thought when I read the story!! I think all us disco girls should get funny BFP.

Me dry-humping, Amy and the toilet, now you and the sperm off the floor :rofl:


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> Hi YogiBumpBuddy - your temp today might be the pre-ov drop? if you got a + today, wont you likely ov in the 12-36 hours after the +? Lets hope for the rise tomorrow. I will be keeping my beady eye on you

Ya I think the positive OPK explains the dip in temp today, as opposed to the spike I was expecting. Better get to stretching and lunges and gear up for a few more days of doing it. This cycle is going to be epic for amount of :sex: had...:rofl:


----------



## yogi77

Nato did you test yet?


----------



## NatoPMT

nowt doing yogers. bright white bfn. 

boo at bfn. Christmas as a drunken lush beckons.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, Sass, to be clear, I didn't spill on the floor, eeww. I spilled on my night stand. But I spilled nonetheless! 

Yogi, you are going to have to do some serious yoga before embarking on your session tonight and tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, it is to damn early to be thinking about being a Christmas drunken lush. Yogi, you are an instigator!


----------



## NatoPMT

boo at not being a drunken lush

snarf at me doing what yogi says


----------



## yogi77

no good can come of one POAS addict urging another addict!!! 

Sorry about the BFN.


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, you're an enabler and an addict. We may have to have a double intervention for you and Nato.

Nato, get your drunken lushness out of you now whilst still in the tww. Cuz you aren't going to be a drunken lush for Christmas. Sorry to break the bad news. :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Lately my addiction has been in the pregnancy test section. I can't stop looking at all of those positive tests!


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Lately my addiction has been in the pregnancy test section. I can't stop looking at all of those positive tests!

thats funny, I've been back there looking at tests lately too...I stayed away from there for a while because it was too hard, but i seem ok with going to have a look again now. Gives me something to look at while I'm waiting to pee on my own sticks :rofl:

feeds the addiction i guess


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, I couldn't go there for a long while, but now that I'm back in the game, I'm hoping they are contagious.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol Amanda, that's not as bad then! Can we pretend it was off the floor, makes for a more funny story.xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I managed to get upduffed with the worst cold ever having awful Monica & Chandler ill person sex....so us disco girls do need funny conception stories!!


----------



## dawny690

*  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*But why do I torture myself and look at tests later in the day way past time limit and see if result has changed, I did this tonight with the test i did with fmu and I see a faint 2nd line but it must be an evap  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> Megg I don't think that's mean at all, it's understandable and if she is aware of your situation why the frick is she even bringing it up with you..... I don't undertand some people's lack of awareness of what others are going through and how difficult this is for you. If it were me I would text back and say something along the lines of 'lot on my plate at the mo', not sure if I'm up for baby talk'.... or 'can I get back to you when I'm in a less stressful place, need to concentrate on myself for a bit'.... Megg you are so lovely, be a bit selfish hun and think of you.... you need all your energy and focus for the stimming (thanks for explaining), there will be plenty of time when you have your BFP to help others. bless you.

Thank you! It means a lot to me to know that its not totally "wrong" for me to need a little time to myself on this topic! It feels good to hear that I'm not being a total bitch.



heart tree said:


> Sugar, Im glad to hear you are feeling better. The due date is a very hard day. It sounds like you have a good man who will clean up his act for your baby too. So, you want to know about my dinner, eh? Well remember, Im normally a healthy eater, but on Thanksgiving, I cant be bothered. First I brined my turkey overnight in a salt and sugar water mix with maple syrup and bay leaves. It leaves the bird extremely moist. I roasted my big turkey and basted it with a butter and white wine sauce. This sauce ends up making the gravy taste delicious. I made mashed potatoes and sautéed julienned carrots in butter and dill. I made a bread stuffing with apples, onions, celery and lots of herbs like sage, rosemary, marjoram, etc. I also made dinner rolls from scratch. Someone else brought a salad and roasted brussel sprouts. My step-mother made a cranberry chutney and forgot to bring it. Luckily I had some cranberry sauce in a can that worked just fine. And for dessert we had a pumpkin cheesecake, apple pie and gingerbread cupcakesall homemade. We had a lot of wine too! YUM!
> 
> Nato, well done from not testing! Your chart looks beautiful by the way and so do your husbands numbers. I know exactly what you mean about class. I dont miss my graduate program at all. Its less like class and more like several years of intense therapy. I got so tired of constantly processing everything for several hours a dayfor 3 years! I cant imagine anyone not liking you. They are idiots.
> 
> Jenny it sounds like CD 1 to me too. How do you feel about her showing?
> 
> Jesus Megg, 3 needles? Good lord woman! Im not envious. Oh and I agree with Mone, you should text back what she said. You cant always be there for other people. It isnt possible. Sometimes you need to take a step back and say, hey, I care about you, but Im dealing with my own stuff right now and dont have a clear head on my shoulders for anyone else right now. Make it about you and less about her and shell understand.
> 
> Mone, it sounds like you need some m ore time. Im glad Martin is supporting you on that. You know, Ive always found myself to be somewhat anxious in general but I certainly have felt it more since my losses. Especially the talking to people part. I hate going to parties where I will meet new people. For me, (after much processing!) Ive realized I feel like all I have to talk about is ttc and my mcs. And I dread the question do you have kids? So Id rather just stay home than have to face all of that. Anxiety can be its own thing, but it can also be a symptom of depression. Depression comes in a wide range, from feeling down in the dumps to feeling suicidal. It has many levels in between. I know Ive been experiencing some depression since my mcs and my diagnosis. Ive been working on it by talking to you all, exercising and trying to find small joys in life. Its important to address it if you feel like that might be going on for you too.
> 
> Ok, are you all ready to laugh at me? Get this. Since we couldnt do the deed yesterday, I asked Tim if he would put his liquid gold into a soft cup for me later that night. We do this from time to time as sometimes its just easier. Well he wakes me up at 4am with it. I get my pre-seed in and then I proceed to knock over the damn soft cup and all of the stuff spills out!!! Damn it! So then I take a needless syringe I have and suck it all up and put it back into the cup. I couldnt get it all though. I know it takes only one sperm, but still! I was so mad. And then I couldnt get back to sleep. And then I had to temp 2 hours later. So now my temp isnt right either and I dont know if I ovd yesterday or will today. The worst part is that since Tim did it so late in the cup, Im not sure hell be up for BDing today, nor do I think his sperm will be replenished enough. If I get pregnant on this cycle, it will be a freaking miracle. I have to just laugh at the comedy of errors at this point.
> 
> That and the fact that our kitchen sink decided to break yesterday and gush water from the pipes every time we used it. Not very good timing given we had more dirty dishes yesterday than any other time of the year! Cest la vie!

Yes, 3! :( I'm worried tomorrow will go the same way now! I'm not envious either!

I really hope you conceive your forever baby this month... That story would be one to span decades! :rofl:



vickyd said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> So i read back on all your posts, im sorry if i forget anyone but bear with me im only just starting to bounce back from a horrific week!
> 
> Megg, woohoo for starting the stimming!! If we lived in the same city i could give you all the needles you need for free as i have an endless supply in the lab!
> 
> Amy both your places are sooo lush! The new place is awesome, so much space!!! Im so envious seeing that i live smack downtown Athens in a building built circa 1950 in quite a small flat boo! By the way im sooo curious as to how much it cost....If i were to buy my cave of a flat it would set me back 300.000 euro...
> 
> Hearty glad that the meal went well without any baby talk! Your meal sounds yummyy!! I dont really care for turkey as i find it very dry but i guess i need to try your turkey before i condemn this meat! Im pretty sure the fact that you BD a day before and managed to get some spermies in on ovulation day will give you a good chance this month...
> 
> Mone, i agree with Hearty that you need more time. I also found that after my losses simple things like going to the supermarket filled me with anxiety. I was also scared at work that id break down with the slightest cause. This wasnt actually far from the truth as i found that i got stressed much easier than i usually do and did end up quite alot in the loo bawling my eyes out...
> 
> As for me, im really tired...i havent slept more than 3 hours since our friend died....I really hope that tonight i sleep well and dont have any bad dreams. Alex has impressed me this week. he makes sure to spend at least 4 hours a day at our friend's wife and specifically with her sons. Alex as ive probably told you guys was never really baby crazy and to be honest ive never seen him take much interest in our friends kids in general. He really surprised me.

I really hope you get some good sleep, honey! :hugs: I also wish I could pop over and pick up some needles! LOL



yogi77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hearty glad your dinner went well with no constant babble of pregnancy, so glad you wrote that email! Also had to laugh at your story from this morning but I'm sure you've got a good supply in there already!!
> 
> Allie sorry about your parents! Very exciting about your cousin though!
> 
> Nato so good to hear from you, my future bump buddy. CD 10 and you haven't tested yet?!?!? Way to go you! Can't wait to hear your result from this afternoons test. Your chart looks very perfect, FX for you!
> 
> Sugar, glad you're feeling better today :hugs:
> 
> Megg sorry your shot sucked this morning, I was cringing while reading you describing the process. Exciting times for you though!!
> 
> Mone that is cool about being headhunted, what is it you do? You should definitely take all the time you need though, you will know when the time is right for you.
> 
> Vicky hope you get some sleep soon :hugs:
> 
> Hello and big hugs to everyone else!
> 
> I'm frustrated with my temp today because I woke up very early this morning when DH left for work and couldn't fall back asleep so my temp is way off and today was the day I was hoping for a spike to confirm O. Soooo frustrating, now I have no idea what to do with my chart for today's entry. I haven't been doing any OPK's this month so I've just been going off CM. I also haven't even felt any Ov pains, which leads me to believe that it was all in my head the other months that I was doing OPK's.

Charting, despite being quite useful, is SO frustrating some days! Sorry, hun! :(



NatoPMT said:


> you better get lucky for me this month sugar, husband is defo going to australia. On the upside it means i can get drunk and fall over on NYE. Not feeling hopeful this time, my wanton, out of control optimism has finally failed me. Glad youre feeling better, is Mal getting tested again? Is IUI an option, i remember megg saying they sorted out the swimmers into a good pile and gave them a turbo boost - sorry if ive missed this but have you worked out his functional count? i worked John's here:
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/sperm-calculator
> 
> ps what was the weird test?
> 
> Megg it sounds to me that you should tell her you arent up to it if she really wants to talk to you. Appearing to be mean is something we withhold our own needs to avoid - or so i keep getting told in class every thursday. Being softly straight with her is less confusing for her than you withholding i think.
> 
> Hi Money - how you doing. Well done on the headhunt. I would be apprehensive too, youve had a godawful year and im not surprised if you feel a bit insular and detached from the rest of the world after wrapping yourself up and away while you get through this. It happens to me a lot because i isolate myself a lot. I think this time you were already at home and not being forced to function the way you usually do, so i dont think its surprising. You say M doesnt want you to go back to work yet - what do you want to do? Maybe negotiating a later start date for January might be possible? Bloody class is doing my bloody head actually in.
> 
> Yes triphasic is good, but i had the same message last month - my averages are the same as my last 2 months so not reading into it. If my temps stay high for another 2 days, that would be unusual for me <ffgeek>
> 
> pmsl at hearty dangling recipes in front of sugars nose
> 
> yes shes an idiot, cant say why cos that would be breaking confidentiality and all that, but shes a knob. I have been practising what to say to her tomorrow but i just cant be bothered at the moment, i want a quiet life for a couple of classes as its too heavy for it to be every other day - its playing on my mind and stopping me sleeping and i need my sleep. I agree that all that is in my head is TTC and mc too, i cant be arsed making small talk about new peoples jobs and stuff on meeting them.
> 
> Oops and oh dear and hahah at butterfingers all at the same time. Total arses!! If sassy can get knocked up without a full, er, cup worth, you can too.
> 
> My chart looked good this time last month too - my averages are about the same (that said, i did get a bfp for 1 day last month so mebbes i should be more optimistic)
> 
> Hi Jenny, welcome back to the witch
> 
> Hi Vic, good to see ya petal. Im sure your mind will be racing with trying to understand whats happened, i hope you get some proper rest very soon. Alex sounds like he is being a massive help to the family - thats so lovely
> 
> Hi YogiBumpBuddy - your temp today might be the pre-ov drop? if you got a + today, wont you likely ov in the 12-36 hours after the +? Lets hope for the rise tomorrow. I will be keeping my beady eye on you
> 
> just got to the last post and seen hearty has pointed the immaculate conception finger of comparison at sassy too. sassy is our poster girl

I think I like this class you're in! That makes good sense! Thank you!



dawny690 said:


> *But why do I torture myself and look at tests later in the day way past time limit and see if result has changed, I did this tonight with the test i did with fmu and I see a faint 2nd line but it must be an evap  xxxx*

Just toss them and forget about them, hun! Only heartache comes from going back later.


AFM... About the girl that text me about the pregnancy... First thing this morning, I got a text saying that she REALLY needs to talk to me because she's losing the baby and now she's even more scared. Now, I NEVER diminish a loss... EVER. But, she found out 2-3 days ago, was already regretting it, and NOW she's freaking out more? She said she test BFP 8 days before AF was due. So she's still 5-6 days prior to a missed period. I don't know what has led her to believe that she's losing it. I didn't even have the emotional energy to respond. I feel kind of bad about ignoring it... but this isn't someone who ever checks in on me unless she needs me. I don't know... I'm just having a hard time of it right now... especially with my 2nd EDD looming tomorrow! :(


----------



## heart tree

Dawny, I'm so sorry honey. Throw those tests away after the time limit is up. Throw them far, far away so you can't dig them out of the rubbish. Oh, I hate it when these tests mess with our heads!

Megg, you are doing the right thing. Remember what I said to Vicky about boundaries and not picking up the phone? If this girl is the type to always take without giving, she's not the kind of person you can be around right now. Especially with tomorrow looming and all that you are going through. She must have other people in her life she can lean on.

Tim can't stop laughing at me and my "spill." I can't get him to BD today though! If I don't get knocked up this cycle, I'm going to lay down the Hearty law. No eating until we BD. BD always comes before anything else. And no more 4 am cups full that I can spill. The very latest will be midnight. So there.


----------



## Megg33k

I hope she does have someone else to lean on. I need positive energy right now... and this isn't helping fill the "positive energy bank," ya know? Oh well... Boundaries are important. Maybe ignoring it is the best thing I can do. I don't think I have the ability to say what I want to say in a nice way.


----------



## Megg33k

Quick opinion poll: Tomorrow, being my 2nd EDD and my 1st day of stims... I want to buy something to pay tribute to my angels, but also to usher in a new, welcoming era for my forever baby. Its a very "one chapter ends as another begins" day. I don't want to make a MAJOR purchase... but I want something meaningful. Any ideas? I want something somewhat utilitarian... not like a plaque or something "in memoriam" exactly. But something that will be near and dear to me... like a gift from my lost little ones to my future little one.

P.S. I have a hard time wording things like this, because I believe that my baby will always have the same soul. I feel like I'm only trying to create a healthy body for him/her to possess within our world. So, less of a memorial and more of an "I miss you, hurry back" type of thing. I hope that doesn't make me sound like a total nutter!


----------



## Allie84

Hey girlies! 

Megg, I say ignore ignore ignore that girl. As for your memorial gift...I totally get what you're saying about your forever baby, but my fried brain has no ideas. Are you thinking along the lines of something you will give your baby? A blanket or something? Oh, I dunno. Are you familiar with willow tree figurines? Maybe one of those representing your angels. Oh, and "ouch!" at your needles. I wish you better luck tomorrow. It's all very exciting though. Thinking of you on you EDD :hugs:

Oh, Hearty, what a story! Whatever works...and it does only take the one. That's why I always tell myselbecause I have the issue of everything always falling out and I have no patience to lay around after :sex:. I was thinking of you yesterday, and am so please to hear your Thanksgiving went well. Oh, your dinner sounds divine. We had a wonderful tasting meal as well, turkey and all the trimmings, cooked by Alex. :) I baked the pumpkin pie. 

Sugar, :hugs: I'm glad today went better, I was thinking of you.

Vicky, :hugs:, I've been thinking of you, too. I hope you manage to get a good night's sleep soon. It sounds like Alex has been a gem, and that family is really lucky to have you guys.

Hey Nato, :hugs:. Sorry about the far too early BFN. Yogi, stop encouraging her :haha: (like I'm one to talk)! Your chart does look good. It sounds like a busy and quite stressful week you've had. Hopefully you have a fun weekend planned. Oh, and here's the winter wonderland photo I promised you (attached). The storm is gone, so it's not quite as cool, but this is the aftermath.

Yogi, I know what you mean about charting frustration. I'm glad you got that pos OPK to take away any doubt about ov time! It sounds like you've BDed enough, so FX! Charting can be so annoying...I shouldn't have bothered this week because I've been sleeping until weird times, like 10 am one day and 5 am today for Black Friday shopping! My chart is so off. 

Hi Lucy, Mone, Cesca, Sassy, Jenny, Dawny, Jaymes, Mel, Amy, CJ and everyone else. :hugs:

I appreciate your thoughtfulness about my day and my mom. Hearty, you asked if her bipolar affected me a lot growing up....and it didn't really. It wasn't until about 3 years ago it manifested in a big way. It's actually why my parents moved up here from Colorado, to be close to her family when my mom was having a hard time. Well, I followed suit last year because I love and care for my parents so much and wanted to help my mom. After a pretty decent 20 some years, her bipolar has been bad off and on the past few years and it's also been one health problem (e.g. cholesterol) after another for her...:cry: I really feel for my parents. But I also feel for me and Alex and my dad because life has been so shit this year for us all. I'm hoping for a much better 2011. 

I am so exhausted. :sleep: Off to bed with me...we were up at 5 am for the sales today, and then I babysat, but I needed my BnB fix before bed. Yogi and Hearty, I also love looking at the pregnancy test gallery!

Quick CBFM question....it's CD8 and it still hasn't asked me for a stick, have I done something wrong? I reset it by pressing the m button as I did last cycle. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> Megg, I say ignore ignore ignore that girl. As for your memorial gift...I totally get what you're saying about your forever baby, but my fried brain has no ideas. Are you thinking along the lines of something you will give your baby? A blanket or something? Oh, I dunno. Are you familiar with willow tree figurines? Maybe one of those representing your angels. Oh, and "ouch!" at your needles. I wish you better luck tomorrow. It's all very exciting though. Thinking of you on you EDD :hugs:
> 
> Oh, Hearty, what a story! Whatever works...and it does only take the one. That's why I always tell myselbecause I have the issue of everything always falling out and I have no patience to lay around after :sex:. I was thinking of you yesterday, and am so please to hear your Thanksgiving went well. Oh, your dinner sounds divine. We had a wonderful tasting meal as well, turkey and all the trimmings, cooked by Alex. :) I baked the pumpkin pie.
> 
> Sugar, :hugs: I'm glad today went better, I was thinking of you.
> 
> Vicky, :hugs:, I've been thinking of you, too. I hope you manage to get a good night's sleep soon. It sounds like Alex has been a gem, and that family is really lucky to have you guys.
> 
> Hey Nato, :hugs:. Sorry about the far too early BFN. Yogi, stop encouraging her :haha: (like I'm one to talk)! Your chart does look good. It sounds like a busy and quite stressful week you've had. Hopefully you have a fun weekend planned. Oh, and here's the winter wonderland photo I promised you (attached). The storm is gone, so it's not quite as cool, but this is the aftermath.
> 
> Yogi, I know what you mean about charting frustration. I'm glad you got that pos OPK to take away any doubt about ov time! It sounds like you've BDed enough, so FX! Charting can be so annoying...I shouldn't have bothered this week because I've been sleeping until weird times, like 10 am one day and 5 am today for Black Friday shopping! My chart is so off.
> 
> Hi Mone, Cesca, Sassy, Jenny, Dawny, Jaymes, Mel, Amy, CJ and everyone else. :hugs:
> 
> I appreciate your thoughtfulness about my day and my mom. Hearty, you asked if her bipolar affected me a lot growing up....and it didn't really. It wasn't until about 3 years ago it manifested in a big way. It's actually why my parents moved up here from Colorado, to be close to her family when my mom was having a hard time. Well, I followed suit last year because I love and care for my parents so much and wanted to help my mom. After a pretty decent 20 some years, her bipolar has been bad off and on the past few years and it's also been one health problem (e.g. cholesterol) after another for her...:cry: I really feel for my parents. But I also feel for me and Alex and my dad because life has been so shit this year for us all. I'm hoping for a much better 2011.
> 
> I am so exhausted. :sleep: Off to bed with me...we were up at 5 am for the sales today, and then I babysat, but I needed my BnB fix before bed. Yogi and Hearty, I also love looking at the pregnancy test gallery!
> 
> Quick CBFM question....it's CD8 and it still hasn't asked me for a stick, have I done something wrong? I reset it by pressing the m button as I did last cycle. :shrug:

Yes, I was thinking along the lines of something I would give my baby. Maybe a particularly nice blanket or something. I have too many knick-knacks in there already our I would totally be on board with the willow tree angel. I think they're gorgeous. It was a great idea. I also quite like the idea of it having something you do with safety or security. Even something sort of "protective" of sorts. I obviously don't know what I want! Lol

That's a tough situation with your parents. It's a very hard thing to deal with. And it's lovely that you moved to support your mom, but it's also important that you find time away from the drama too. I wish I had better advice for you, but really I'm just concerned with you making sure that you're taking care of yourself whilst taking care of so many others. You sound like a self-sacrificer. I'm one too. But a wise woman once told me that if I give too much, I'll find that one day there is nothing left of me to give. In other words, take care of yourself or you won't be any good to anyone, iykwim?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! About the CBFM... Its learning your cycle, so it will ask you for sticks later in order to minimize the number it requires to catch your peak!


----------



## NatoPMT

Ive gotta go to another class now and get emotionally battered so i dont have time to reply properly 

just wanted to give dawny a hug - i wish i could say it might be lower concentration wee or something, but as is happened to me the last 3 months running, im afraid for you that it is bfn and evap - its completely devastating to see that happen after the excitement of thinking this might be it. x

great pic allie!!! thats what i wanted 

ps my temp is still high but need at least another day of high before i get excited x


----------



## Megg33k

Another day of high temps will be awesome, Nato! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sounds exciting Nato, I will keep my fingers crossed for you.xxxx


----------



## jenny25

urgh first af is uttery weird not impressed by it at all


----------



## dawny690

* the witch is on her way xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I'm totally sick of the witch! Day 6!


----------



## heart tree

Oh my, I wake up to all sorts of :witch: ho bag complaints. I'm sorry Jenny, Dawny and Meggles. She just sucks so bad!!! I wish guys got her too so they knew what we go through. Uugghh.

Nato, your chart looks amazing chick. I know, I know, your chart always looks amazing. So we won't get prematurely excited in the Disco thread (but secretly we will). Good luck getting beat up today. I hope you hit them back with "I" statements, and owning your own feelings, and boundary setting. Ahhh therapist talk, isn't it fun?

Allie, love the picture. I grew up with snowy winters but now living in the Bay Area, the only winter weather we get is rain. And boy is it raining right now. I kind of love it. I miss the New England seasons, so any shift in a season makes me happy. Yes, Megg is right about your CBFM. It will most likely ask you on CD 9 for your first stick, given you Ov'd fairly late. If you Ov'd on CD 14, it would ask for the sticks on CD 6. As for your family, that's a lot of responsibility you've taken on. There's only so much you are required to do for your parents. Of course you want to help them both, but remember, this is their relationship and their roller coaster. They chose to be with each other which includes good times and awful ones. Bipolar is no fun though and if she isn't taking meds, it can be impossible to deal with sometimes. I hope they are seeking out professional help. 

Megg, I love the idea of a blanket. I made one for my friend's baby a while back. Her child is 3 now and still uses it as her number one blanket. It makes me feel so good! I'm attaching a few pictures of it. If you ever wanted one like this, I'd totally make one for you. You could pick out your own fleece and send it to me and I'd sew it. Food for thought. Thinking of you today. Hope all goes well with stimming and the EDD.

Well, I managed to get in a :sex: session with Tim last night, old fashioned style. No cups. No spillage! :rofl: But, to be honest, I think I already ovulated. Oh well, better to try than not try. One more temp will confirm that I ov'd on CD 16 which is a miracle for me. I had a talk with Tim last night and told him if I don't get pregnant this cycle, then I'll be Ov'ing again on Christmas. I told him he needed to make BD'ing more of a priority next cycle. He agreed. Luckily we don't do a big Christmas celebration, so we can really focus on baby making. In some ways it would be poetic as I had my first 2 mcs around that time. Anyhoo, I hope I don't even have to think about next cycle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1416.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1417.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: lovely ladies just popping in quickly to say hello and check how you all are as I'm at my parents today I had my flying lesson this morning and it was amazing it was a beautiful if chilly day just wonderful being in the sky flying a plane just what I needed so I am now feeling very hopeful at the moment so steve and I have decided to try again this month a little scared but as I said hopefull today.

Dawny I am so sorry massive :hugs: to you :hugs: to jenny as well hope the witch doesnt hang around to long.

Hearty :haha: at your spillage story but it would make a great conception story just like sassy (who I thought about when reading it) and amy. I'm glad your thanksgiving meal went well the food sounds gorgeous. I am keeping everything crossed for you that this is your month and the blanket you made is beautiful.

Megg ow to the three needles and I'm with the other girls you need to put yourself first and look after you you have a lot going on. You need to be your number 1 pirioity at the moment :hugs: to you. I like the blanket idea as it something warm, comfy and protective you could choose a fabric that means something to you if that makes sense.

Mone congrats on being headhunted as its always nice if you dont feel up to it then dont as I said to megg you need to look after yourself. Yes I know what you mean about going out I found it very hard was inscure and nervey after my losses after my first loss I would only leave the house if steve was with me it was 4 weeks before I really ventured out on my own and thats because some supply work came up. After the most recent loss steve had to make me leave the house and I'm glad he did as I was getting to the point where I was starting to feel scared and I knew I had to start going out I did it in small steps literlly going to the corner shop and home then going a bit further the more confident I got for me my supply worked helped but I was working in a school I knew and felt confortable and it was only one to a few days a week and not every week. :hugs: to you here if you need anything take it at your own pace what you feel confident and comfortable with.

Allie that must be such a difficult situation and I know you must want to be there for your parents to help them through but please look after yourself as well :hugs:

Nato I am keeping everything crossed for you aswell as its not over till its over so no more talking of being a chirstmas lush!! :hugs: Your class sounds very heavy and someone being mean to you not on do you want me to come over and sort her out :grr:

Vicky I hope you manage to get some sleep and with no bad dreams I cant imagine how you must be feeling you are in my thoughts sounds like alex is being wonderful just what you and your friends wife & children need. :hugs:

Much love to all the disco derailers :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*She is here now fully Light flow  im happy she has come without needing any help  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Oh my, I wake up to all sorts of :witch: ho bag complaints. I'm sorry Jenny, Dawny and Meggles. She just sucks so bad!!! I wish guys got her too so they knew what we go through. Uugghh.
> 
> Nato, your chart looks amazing chick. I know, I know, your chart always looks amazing. So we won't get prematurely excited in the Disco thread (but secretly we will). Good luck getting beat up today. I hope you hit them back with "I" statements, and owning your own feelings, and boundary setting. Ahhh therapist talk, isn't it fun?
> 
> Allie, love the picture. I grew up with snowy winters but now living in the Bay Area, the only winter weather we get is rain. And boy is it raining right now. I kind of love it. I miss the New England seasons, so any shift in a season makes me happy. Yes, Megg is right about your CBFM. It will most likely ask you on CD 9 for your first stick, given you Ov'd fairly late. If you Ov'd on CD 14, it would ask for the sticks on CD 6. As for your family, that's a lot of responsibility you've taken on. There's only so much you are required to do for your parents. Of course you want to help them both, but remember, this is their relationship and their roller coaster. They chose to be with each other which includes good times and awful ones. Bipolar is no fun though and if she isn't taking meds, it can be impossible to deal with sometimes. I hope they are seeking out professional help.
> 
> Megg, I love the idea of a blanket. I made one for my friend's baby a while back. Her child is 3 now and still uses it as her number one blanket. It makes me feel so good! I'm attaching a few pictures of it. If you ever wanted one like this, I'd totally make one for you. You could pick out your own fleece and send it to me and I'd sew it. Food for thought. Thinking of you today. Hope all goes well with stimming and the EDD.
> 
> Well, I managed to get in a :sex: session with Tim last night, old fashioned style. No cups. No spillage! :rofl: But, to be honest, I think I already ovulated. Oh well, better to try than not try. One more temp will confirm that I ov'd on CD 16 which is a miracle for me. I had a talk with Tim last night and told him if I don't get pregnant this cycle, then I'll be Ov'ing again on Christmas. I told him he needed to make BD'ing more of a priority next cycle. He agreed. Luckily we don't do a big Christmas celebration, so we can really focus on baby making. In some ways it would be poetic as I had my first 2 mcs around that time. Anyhoo, I hope I don't even have to think about next cycle.

Oh, Amanda... That's gorgeous! I'd love one! If I sent you the stuff, you'd really make me one? That would be amazing!!! :hugs:

I think your bases are probably covered pretty well, even if you did ovulate already. It only takes one! :dust:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amanda - Ahh I love that little blanket, I could never do anything like that! Glad you and Tim managed to BD, I hope you caught this month hunny, how amazing would Xmas feel pregnant?!

Megg - Sorry the witch is still around, I cannot believe how quick your IVF is coming around, I love love love that you put pics etc on FB, poeple are so secretive about things like that so I love that your so open with everyone. I'm so exicted to follow your journey.

Lucy - WOW sounds amazing, you sound like your really buzzing from it, can't wait to see the pics. OMG I am so so so happy that you have decided to try again, really excited for you, will be watching you closely hunny.

I'm feeling alot better and today will be day 3 with no sicky so I'm literally feeling like a new woman.xxxxx


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg, I think your friend may have just posted in TTC.... I think a blanket is a lovely idea. Do you have a charm bracelet? If not maybe you could start adding charms for your angels as well as your (soon!) lil one.

Dawney - I'm so sorry hun, I don't know what to say, take care of yourself.

Lucy - flying lessons sound fantastic, that must be an amazing feeling, and so glad you feel up to trying again. What you said about going out is exactly how I am feeling, just really scared and anxious of being out, especially around lots of people, I'm ok in the park but just feel I want to be home as it seems safe somehow. Think Nato was spot on when she said because I wasn't working when everything happened, it's almost like I didn't have the normal people interaction that I had with the other mc's, so I've become very insular and isolated. I do need to go and see this agency next week tho' so will have to pull myself out of it, sure if I do it once I'll be ok. I'm down to Kent to stay with my folks end of next week as well so I'll be away from M as he has to work, that might help.

Sugar - I'm a PA hun, I worked for a quite well known entrepreneurper years ago, so all the agencies call me straight away now if they have anyone who is even semi-famous looking for a PA... even tho' i've said I don't want stress!!! and working for those kind of peeps brings loads of it. I could stay off work for a few more months yet, not well off but got quite a good redundancy last year which can keep me going, plus my outgoings are pretty low now I live with M. I'm stressing a bit though because last time I got a full-time job in Feb, I found out I was pregnant the day before my first day, so felt I had to tell them, which in retrospect was a huge mistake as I lost 3 weeks later and of course it put me in a bad light straight away - my boss was such a prick that he would ask me practically every month if I was pregnant again (which I usually was!) and it really got me down. I was office manager and had 4 PA's that reported into me and it just got very difficult - hence why i left. I don't want that to happen again, which is why I'm thinking just some temp work or maybe a 3-4 month contract..... god I'm rambling!

Nato - it's still early days, and if your temp is looking good then I don't think you should give up hope this month..... but it does sound like you've had a shit week hun. hope you had a better session today.

Hearty - I do think I'm probably depressed, but I get good days and bad days so I don't think it's become clinical. Glad you and Tim managed to get a BD in, and ha ha to your spillage!! that's dedication for you..... made me think I need to dust my bedside table!

I am having a thai chicken curry made for me as I speak with naan bread and basmati, M is a fab cook So so hungry, it feels about -10 here in London tonight, can't wait for X factor and have a snuggle down, am 5dpo today and feeling very tired, tingly boobs, and heartburny (maybe curry not such a great idea)....going to test Weds!

Have a lovely day/evening everyone...


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, flying terrifies me. I'm so envious that you are so fearless of it. I get a huge amount of anxiety when I fly to the point where my heart beats faster and I start to sweat. I don't know where this phobia came from, but I hate it. Good for you for finding something you love. I'm glad it instilled hope in you. And yay for your decision to start trying again. I know how scary it is, but my feeling is that I'll regret it if I don't try, regardless of the result.

Dawny, I'm glad you are finding the silver lining to getting AF. Good for you. 

Megg, I would absolutely make a blanket for you. We can PM about what I'd need. I love sewing and have been trying to think of a new project. I've only made one of these blankets, but really want to make another. I've been waiting to have my own baby to make one but you know how that is going. At some point I was thinking about selling them. I got the idea from a blanket that a baby I babysat for had. I examined it and recreated it with fabrics that I liked. 

Sassy, I'm loving that you aren't sick! It's because you are moving into the second trimester soon and the sickness start to wane. Can you believe you are almost in the second tri???

Mone, sounds like your last job was extremely stressful. It's no wonder you don't want to start a new job. It sounds like it could be a trigger for you. I know you'll pull yourself out of it though. I think taking it in small doses is an excellent idea. Enjoy your delicious sounding food. Mmmmm

I don't know when I last dusted my bedside table. Now I'm disgusted. I'm going to clean it now.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Hearty you just made the story 1 million times funnier as I imagined Tim's swimmers among the dust on your bedside table that you then inserted into your doo-dah :rofl:

I cannot believe for 1 second that I will soon be in 2nd tri, it doens't feel real, it doesn't feel like my life!! My pregnancy has flown by soooo fast already, feels like only yesterday I found out, I think in all my other pregnancies I have wished away everyday, I made a huge deal out of every week we passed, I think I always knew deep down we were on borrowed time! I haven't thought about the weeks at all with this pregnancy, I just look forward to appointments, maybe it's going so quickly because for once I don't feel on edge all the time.

I think once everyone knows it will feel alot more real.xxx


----------



## heart tree

When are you going to start telling people? And when did you officially realize you were pregnant? I was trying to look back to see how far along you actually were, but I couldn't dig through all of the pages. It's amazing to me how quickly it has gone by for you too. And you do seem very relaxed about it. I'm amazed by that. 

Oh god, dusty swimmers, that's all I need! LOL!


----------



## NatoPMT

Good evening. Mone, minus 10??? 

Im agog. And cold. 

Im watching Top Celebrity Feuds and i have a box of M&S chocolate rounds. Best chocolate biscuits. Sod them, come and be my PA. I will pay you in chocolate rounds. And all you'd have to do would be phone in work sick for me. Sum of my PA needs. 

Had another bfn, but only 11dpo. Im notbothered.com. Im sulky and defensive. Its like im in a huff with my own ovaries - im not talking to them.

Hearty, class was ok cos we didnt process at all, just checked out. A few of the other students havent realised thats were processing lies. They talk on behalf of the group and talk about what happened rather than how they felt about it. Im glad Tim has made a commitment to prioritising, hopefully your super strong medicated egg will attract disorientated dusty sperm this time round. Your so clever to be able to make that blanket, i cant even sew a button on. 

Ah Luce, thanks for the offer but apparently i have to actually talk about it rather than scream, run off and hide behind you. More's the pity. Cor, go you on the cessna piloting. Are you Mones celebrity client? Gotta at admit, you are way braver than I too. 

Dawny, glad to hear that things arent being made more difficult. 

Hi Sassers, get you and your healthiness. I have a cold sore and the sniffles. Im jealous of your immune system


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We won't be telling anyone until 20 weeks, I have a scan at 16weeks to check heart etc so after that we may tell our group of best friends but nobody else!

Hubby's Dad is having a huge party in January when I'll be 20weeks so we will be showing up with the bump on show (tight dress), can't wait to see everyone's faces!!xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh I was 5 weeks when I found out so still know for 7 weeks, I feel so calm and relaxed and to be honest Hubby is alot more of a mess than me, I just think what will be will be I don't want to be a crazy preggo, I want to enjoy everday of this pregnancy feeling like I've never been through a loss, I love that innocence that got taken from all of us. I still think of our babies everyday and so thankful to them, as without them we would not be where we are right now. Sounds stupid but I'm soooooooo proud of this baby, he/she is our little fighter and a total miracle we never thought would happen. xxx


----------



## heart tree

That sounds perfect Sass. Can we see pics of the 20 week tight dress bump??

Nato, so glad you didn't get that emotional beat down. Your class needs some more lessons, don't they? I don't believe in bfn's at 11dpo. Glad you aren't concerned, because I'm not either.


----------



## NatoPMT

are you watching X Factor? I really enjoyed wagner's song (maybe im just relived i wasnt cringing) . What a fucking idiot Louis is though. "im a winner'. Durr.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Me too Nato, I think he sang that well, he will no way win though!!

Yes of course I'll show you pics, just need to find a gorgeous dress now but I'm going to wait until Jan to see how fat I am then!xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> I don't believe in bfn's at 11dpo. Glad you aren't concerned, because I'm not either.

bfns at 11dpo are like pixies and goblins. Mythical. Thats what i like to think.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im not sure Sassers, he is getting massive numbers of votes. Rage Against the Machine got christmas number 1 last year too.


----------



## MinnieMone

-10 may have been a slight exaggeration. Payment in chocolate and the odd bit of phone work sounds like my kind of job, and you won't get grumpy with me when I get preggo again, we could just be on bnb all day, try on shoes and watch celebrity programes. i think the famous person might be sarah beeny actually,they said it was a famous property couple, and i can't think of anyone else apart from the candy brothers and they're not a couple, natch... mmmh she couldn't get pissed off with me she's always pregnant. 

Hearty - maybe we'll find dust improves chances of conception, they'll start stuffing handful's in tubes for 'easy insertion'.... 

I have just scoffed a crunchie ice cream and whoever created it should have won some sort of peace prize or something....honeycomb icecream, chocolate and popping corn - or space dust to those who are old enough to remember it originally, and it was as m said 'a taste sensation'. with a serious face.

Sassy - i'm so happy for you that you have been able to enjoy this pregnancy without worry or anxiety and to not tell everyone till 20 weeks, wow, you must be a great person to tell a secret to, the faces on everyone when you turn up at the party will be priceless! 

X factor is annoying me tonight, though i'm glad cheryl has whipped off those tacky polyester hair extensions, much classier now. 

also nato - could your cold sore not be a good sign? whenever i've got a BFP i've felt like i'm coming down with a cold in the TWW... just a thought, I'm happy to stick two fingers up at your ovaries along with you if you'd rather.... but i still think it could be early (does that get annoying, tell me if it does, because I know when you know you just know).... i think i might be slipping into a honeycomb sugar coma i can't seem to engage my brain)


----------



## sugarlove

Hey all. Just watching X Factor. Creep is one of my fave songs of all times and yes Nato, Louis is a knob for not knowing the words! Thought Mary was a bit boring this week, but loved the lads. They may win the way they're going!

I've munched my way through a bar of Resses peanut butter cups. I bloody love em but can't find them in any shops. I ordered a batch off the internet as I think I may be addicted to them! Got to have something to treat myself with as I'm on the wagon at the mo :-(

Lucy, sounds like you've had a fun day. Hearty, I hate flying too. Got a proper phobia and haven't flown for over 5 yrs now. I'm such a coward! That blanket looks fab Hearty. Reckon you should go into business making the blankets for people off BnB :thumbup:

Nato, sorry about BFN, but it is still a bit early and your chart looks fab :happydance:

Mone, sounds like you have mixed with some right names! Good luck this month, the symptoms are sounding promising already :happydance:

Dawny sorry the bitch got you :growlmad:

Sassy, can't believe you're nearly in the second tri already. That has flown by! 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## sugarlove

Megg, have you started the stimming hunny :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

God Cher is rock hard! I wouldn't mess with her! :haha:


----------



## dawny690

*i love cher*


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I love Cher.xxx


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> I don't believe in bfn's at 11dpo. Glad you aren't concerned, because I'm not either.
> 
> bfns at 11dpo are like pixies and goblins. Mythical. Thats what i like to think.Click to expand...

WHAT??? Pixies and goblins don't exisit??? What has this world come to?

Tim just confirmed he dusted the bedside table, whew. 

Sugar, I love Radiohead. Creep is a good song. I love all of their songs.


----------



## dawny690

*Me and hubby want Cher to WIN  xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

Wow at Rebecca. Im scared of cher too, even though she was nice to me and would break in half if i flicked her. 

Sugarplum, i bloody LOVE peanut butter cups. I get giant ones from cybercandy. Corr they are good. They are sold in just some newsagents shops in london, i buy a few when i see them in case i dont see them again for a while. When i go to american i buy a big bag of them

in fact, hearty you could go into business shipping big bags of peanut buttercups to british bumpers

i am better than the beeny. and i did my own restoration nightmare project. Might be colin and justin. yikes. 

if i pretend a bit, i might have an implantation dip at 7dpo, but its a bit tenuous.


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty, i only said pixies and goblins, i never mentioned imps or elves 

<taps nose>


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Katie is killing one of my fave songs, DICKHEAD!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

I dont like being a bitch about peoples looks, but someone with her chin, nose and ears shouldnt be sporting that haircut. 

i thought jamie afro owned this song now. How weak and quiet is her voice


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I'm so god damn jealous of your source of Reeses! I've searched high and low in York and they don't sell them anywhere :growlmad: The box of 12 I've bought off the internet is going down rapidly as Mal and my parents have all decided that they are also addicted to peanut butter cups!

Thought Matt was good this week and looked hot! He turned me off him slightly last week with his white vest. Reminded me a bit of jack Duckworth!

Good choice of song for Katie. I thought she did it justice, although I dislike her immensely! Might get my hair cut like hers!:haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Jamie Afro smashed that song, she just ruined it! Haha she looks like a little pixie!!x


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> Haha she looks like a little pixie!!x

if you refer to my earlier post, technically she doesnt exist then

the original video Addicted to Love had 4 models wearing red lipstick. One of them was my babysitter. I think. I have been telling that story so long i cant remember if its true or not


----------



## MinnieMone

jack duckworth.. ha sugar that's brilliant, can get peanut butter cups everywhere here, you should have stocked up when you were down last....they even had some in poundland which i thought was raising the tone a bit. they've got these really tacky mugs with father christmas as the handle in there - i bought 5. love a bit of tat.

which x factor would hurry up and finish so get me out of here can start. 

if you did get a 7dpo dip, then you would only just be getting hcg high enough non, so don't be disrespecting no pixie's just yet... innit.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Nato you crack me up!!

She doesn't exsist to me anyway!!xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

me too mone, im so fickle, ive lost interest in x factor and just want im a celebrity now. 

peep show started last night, and i fucking love peep show 

(sorry to the americans for talking british telly again, you really should watch peep show on line if you can) 

i might test again now, in case my hcg went up in the last few hours. i is still down wiv the pixies, innit. 

we have some sick street swagger mone.


----------



## sugarlove

Mone loving the sound of the father Xmas mugs, they sound really tasteful :haha:
Possibly just as well I don't have easy access to peanut butter cups. It would be disastrous for my already ample backside! Who do reckon's out tonight on celeb?

Loving Rebecca. She looks and sounds really fab!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> She doesn't exsist to me anyway!!xxx

she's an ex pixie. x


----------



## NatoPMT

i know i said i dont like being bitchy about looks, but guess who this is, right
 



Attached Files:







chorlton3.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sugarlove

Comedy Nato! :haha:

Thought she murdered another one of my fave songs :growlmad:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha I wonder!!!

I need some chocolate, bet your munching on some Nato??xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Grrr i hate her, is it wrong that I think we should stone her??xx


----------



## NatoPMT

ive lost interest in x factor and am half heartedly googling chocolate. I cant find any good sources of reeses for you in york sugar. 

i have biscuits tonight. 

you know i keep going on about Lindt bunnies. I realised yesterday that all this time i thought i was eating bunnies, i was actually eating reindeers. Who'd have thought it. 

wooo celeb trailer has shaun telling gillian to shut up.


----------



## sugarlove

Not at all Sassy. She has one of the most irritating personalites ever. I dare you to set up a "let's stone Katy' group on fb :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

oo yes, we'll get in the Sun if you do that.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I've googled it already :haha:

Who does everyone want to win on Celeb? I adore Shaun Ryder. Think he's hilarious and like dippy Stacey too :thumbup:

Oooh Matt was good at the end of that song!


----------



## NatoPMT

i love shaun best, and stacey next best. 

i got told i look like shaun ryder once.


----------



## NatoPMT

oo Cher's on now.


----------



## sugarlove

I would take it as a compliment Nato :haha:

Want to see Dom in final too!


----------



## NatoPMT

Dom's not very popular, but i dont mind him either

all the tabloids are running stories implying how unhealthy, miserable and neurotic vegetarians are cos of gillian. i could wrestle a bear myself. i am not a sickly little wretch


----------



## sugarlove

Dom makes me laugh! I loved it when Shaun and him were laughing about Gillian looking like she's been exhumed! :haha:

Nato, I've seen photos of you on fb. You're exactly how a good healthy vegetarian should look like!

I'm off to make a hot choc in the break. It's fricking freezing with lots of show outside. Mal is fast asleep with the dog on the floor at 9.45 pm. Rock and roll! We BD'd earlier, must have worn him out :haha:


----------



## dawny690

*I love stacey and shaun and dom*


----------



## yogi77

I'm out of the X-Factor loop, but just thought I'd say hi and make sure Nato is still peeing on sticks...yes a BFN at 11 dpo doesn't exist...

Lucy wow flying lessons that sounds awesome!!


----------



## LucyJ

Coming late to the x-factor conversation but I love Matt thought his second song was amazing and ahhhh to katie talking about wrecking two great songs please tell me she wont get to the semi-final!! Is it a double eviction tomorrow.

I'm loving shaun ryder and stacey. Did you see when shaun got bitten by the snake!!

Hearty and Nato the flying was so good felt so free but I would be the biggest mess if you put me on a boat fine with water but just hate being on a boat but love being in planes. Thank you for thinking I'm brave. My niece is very proud of me although now she thinks I'm a pilot how sweet but she was a bit upset to hear I didnt get a sticker for being a good flyer bless her.

Nato you can hide behind me if you need to glad class was better.

Sassy thank you for your lovely words and I'm so happy to hear your a bit more relaxed just so you know I think your amazing so exicted for your 12 week scan. 

Thanks for all the support for trying again steve is definately up for it I'm lucky as he "puts out" pretty much all the time I've been know to wave opks in his face and tell him we have to :sex: we try and keep spontansous or at least not always about making a baby even though I know that its always at the back of our minds. I think he realises that once I'm pregnant he may not get any so takes full advantage :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey Yogi, how are you hun?

Lucy, that's great news about trying again. Fingers crossed for you! Mal's a randy devil too, and would happily BD every day if he could!

I was really shocked when Shaun and Lembit were bitten. Shaun's bite looked really bad!


----------



## yogi77

sugarlove said:


> Hey Yogi, how are you hun?
> 
> Lucy, that's great news about trying again. Fingers crossed for you! Mal's a randy devil too, and would happily BD every day if he could!
> 
> I was really shocked when Shaun and Lembit were bitten. Shaun's bite looked really bad!

I'm doing okay thanks :hugs: 

I forgot to mention that I went out for dinner and drinks with a girlfriend of mine last night who miscarried a few weeks ago...she found out at her first dating scan. I'm glad I can be of some support to her and that we have eachother to relate to...I really hope we both get our wishes soon!

Then today I went out shopping with a girlfriend and her 8 month old baby girl (why do I torture myself)...while we were out we ran into a lady I used to work with who I haven't seen in about 10 months...first thing she did was run up to me, put her hands on my belly and said "are you pregnant yet?!??!" I know she means well, but seriously, how frustrating!!!! I just said nope and she said "oh you must get asked that all the time"...YES as a matter of fact!!!! uuuugggghhh

...afterwards I told my girlfriend that's why I should never leave the house LOL!


----------



## sugarlove

that's crap Yogi :growlmad: people should really think before doing and saying things like that! Sorry to hear about your friend. I'm sure she appreciates the support you are able to give her
x


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, that sounds awful. Why do people do stuff like that? Sorry babe. On a positive note, your chart looks good. Looks like you Ov'd yesterday!


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, that is so amazing that you flew a cessna today! I am so in awe and also very curious what it was like. I am very interested in planes and flying myself- I developed a fear/fascination with flying a a few years ago and love reading up on how flying works, types of aircraft, etc. It helped with my fear, and now Alex get a play-by-play whenever we fly. :haha: When are you going up again? Oh, and good luck getting back into TTC. :hugs: It's a good thing Steve's always up for it. 

Sassy, I cannot believe how close to second tri you are! I'm really excited for you, and so pleased to hear the sickness is waning. :dance: 

Nato, you are a girl after my own heart. I love chocolate, and especially sitting in front of the tv munching on chocolate. I am on the lookout for those reindeer Lindt. I saw them once and can't remember where but you reminded me. Yum. Speaking of which....

Sugar, I will totally send you Reeses in exchange for Galaxy! Actually, I was thinking of how much I am going to miss Celebrations if we don't make it to the UK for Christmas, so maybe I could send you loads of chocolate in a transcontinental chocolate exchange. 

Yogi, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Also about your 'Are you pregnant?' run in. :dohh: :hugs:

Oh, Hearty, what a beautiful blanket! I think making one for Megg's baby is such a lovely idea.


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> Megg, I think your friend may have just posted in TTC.... I think a blanket is a lovely idea. Do you have a charm bracelet? If not maybe you could start adding charms for your angels as well as your (soon!) lil one.
> 
> Dawney - I'm so sorry hun, I don't know what to say, take care of yourself.
> 
> Lucy - flying lessons sound fantastic, that must be an amazing feeling, and so glad you feel up to trying again. What you said about going out is exactly how I am feeling, just really scared and anxious of being out, especially around lots of people, I'm ok in the park but just feel I want to be home as it seems safe somehow. Think Nato was spot on when she said because I wasn't working when everything happened, it's almost like I didn't have the normal people interaction that I had with the other mc's, so I've become very insular and isolated. I do need to go and see this agency next week tho' so will have to pull myself out of it, sure if I do it once I'll be ok. I'm down to Kent to stay with my folks end of next week as well so I'll be away from M as he has to work, that might help.
> 
> Sugar - I'm a PA hun, I worked for a quite well known entrepreneurper years ago, so all the agencies call me straight away now if they have anyone who is even semi-famous looking for a PA... even tho' i've said I don't want stress!!! and working for those kind of peeps brings loads of it. I could stay off work for a few more months yet, not well off but got quite a good redundancy last year which can keep me going, plus my outgoings are pretty low now I live with M. I'm stressing a bit though because last time I got a full-time job in Feb, I found out I was pregnant the day before my first day, so felt I had to tell them, which in retrospect was a huge mistake as I lost 3 weeks later and of course it put me in a bad light straight away - my boss was such a prick that he would ask me practically every month if I was pregnant again (which I usually was!) and it really got me down. I was office manager and had 4 PA's that reported into me and it just got very difficult - hence why i left. I don't want that to happen again, which is why I'm thinking just some temp work or maybe a 3-4 month contract..... god I'm rambling!
> 
> Nato - it's still early days, and if your temp is looking good then I don't think you should give up hope this month..... but it does sound like you've had a shit week hun. hope you had a better session today.
> 
> Hearty - I do think I'm probably depressed, but I get good days and bad days so I don't think it's become clinical. Glad you and Tim managed to get a BD in, and ha ha to your spillage!! that's dedication for you..... made me think I need to dust my bedside table!
> 
> I am having a thai chicken curry made for me as I speak with naan bread and basmati, M is a fab cook So so hungry, it feels about -10 here in London tonight, can't wait for X factor and have a snuggle down, am 5dpo today and feeling very tired, tingly boobs, and heartburny (maybe curry not such a great idea)....going to test Weds!
> 
> Have a lovely day/evening everyone...

You're correct... That's her. I have a charm bracelet, but its currently in disrepair. However, I've considered getting a new one. That's a good idea! :thumbup:



heart tree said:


> Lucy, flying terrifies me. I'm so envious that you are so fearless of it. I get a huge amount of anxiety when I fly to the point where my heart beats faster and I start to sweat. I don't know where this phobia came from, but I hate it. Good for you for finding something you love. I'm glad it instilled hope in you. And yay for your decision to start trying again. I know how scary it is, but my feeling is that I'll regret it if I don't try, regardless of the result.
> 
> Dawny, I'm glad you are finding the silver lining to getting AF. Good for you.
> 
> Megg, I would absolutely make a blanket for you. We can PM about what I'd need. I love sewing and have been trying to think of a new project. I've only made one of these blankets, but really want to make another. I've been waiting to have my own baby to make one but you know how that is going. At some point I was thinking about selling them. I got the idea from a blanket that a baby I babysat for had. I examined it and recreated it with fabrics that I liked.
> 
> Sassy, I'm loving that you aren't sick! It's because you are moving into the second trimester soon and the sickness start to wane. Can you believe you are almost in the second tri???
> 
> Mone, sounds like your last job was extremely stressful. It's no wonder you don't want to start a new job. It sounds like it could be a trigger for you. I know you'll pull yourself out of it though. I think taking it in small doses is an excellent idea. Enjoy your delicious sounding food. Mmmmm
> 
> I don't know when I last dusted my bedside table. Now I'm disgusted. I'm going to clean it now.

I would be HONORED if you made me a blanket! I'm so excited. Definitely PM me with what you need, and I'll get to shopping ASAP! Thank you so much! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> Good evening. Mone, minus 10???
> 
> Im agog. And cold.
> 
> Im watching Top Celebrity Feuds and i have a box of M&S chocolate rounds. Best chocolate biscuits. Sod them, come and be my PA. I will pay you in chocolate rounds. And all you'd have to do would be phone in work sick for me. Sum of my PA needs.
> 
> Had another bfn, but only 11dpo. Im notbothered.com. Im sulky and defensive. Its like im in a huff with my own ovaries - im not talking to them.
> 
> Hearty, class was ok cos we didnt process at all, just checked out. A few of the other students havent realised thats were processing lies. They talk on behalf of the group and talk about what happened rather than how they felt about it. Im glad Tim has made a commitment to prioritising, hopefully your super strong medicated egg will attract disorientated dusty sperm this time round. Your so clever to be able to make that blanket, i cant even sew a button on.
> 
> Ah Luce, thanks for the offer but apparently i have to actually talk about it rather than scream, run off and hide behind you. More's the pity. Cor, go you on the cessna piloting. Are you Mones celebrity client? Gotta at admit, you are way braver than I too.
> 
> Dawny, glad to hear that things arent being made more difficult.
> 
> Hi Sassers, get you and your healthiness. I have a cold sore and the sniffles. Im jealous of your immune system

Boo @ your BFN... however, it means nothing yet... glad you seem to know that already! 



Sassy_TTC said:


> We won't be telling anyone until 20 weeks, I have a scan at 16weeks to check heart etc so after that we may tell our group of best friends but nobody else!
> 
> Hubby's Dad is having a huge party in January when I'll be 20weeks so we will be showing up with the bump on show (tight dress), can't wait to see everyone's faces!!xx

Oh, that sounds AMAZING! xxx



heart tree said:


> That sounds perfect Sass. *Can we see pics of the 20 week tight dress bump??*
> 
> Nato, so glad you didn't get that emotional beat down. Your class needs some more lessons, don't they? I don't believe in bfn's at 11dpo. Glad you aren't concerned, because I'm not either.

Inquiring minds want to know!



sugarlove said:


> Megg, have you started the stimming hunny :hugs:

I started tonight. The 1st injection is done. 225IU injected, easy peasy! No problems! I do that tomorrow, and then change dose and add another injection Monday. :happydance:



yogi77 said:


> sugarlove said:
> 
> 
> Hey Yogi, how are you hun?
> 
> Lucy, that's great news about trying again. Fingers crossed for you! Mal's a randy devil too, and would happily BD every day if he could!
> 
> I was really shocked when Shaun and Lembit were bitten. Shaun's bite looked really bad!
> 
> I'm doing okay thanks :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to mention that I went out for dinner and drinks with a girlfriend of mine last night who miscarried a few weeks ago...she found out at her first dating scan. I'm glad I can be of some support to her and that we have eachother to relate to...I really hope we both get our wishes soon!
> 
> Then today I went out shopping with a girlfriend and her 8 month old baby girl (why do I torture myself)...while we were out we ran into a lady I used to work with who I haven't seen in about 10 months...first thing she did was run up to me, put her hands on my belly and said "are you pregnant yet?!??!" I know she means well, but seriously, how frustrating!!!! I just said nope and she said "oh you must get asked that all the time"...YES as a matter of fact!!!! uuuugggghhh
> 
> ...afterwards I told my girlfriend that's why I should never leave the house LOL!Click to expand...

OMG! That's bloody awful! I'm so sorry!!!! :hugs:



AFM... I didn't find the purchase I was hoping for today. In fact, I practically did the worst thing possible on such a day. I went to a movie about a couple who is suffering through life without their child and the theatre was packed full of children. Uhm... What was I thinking? The movie was "Tangled"... about Repunzel. She was kidnapped, obviously... and trapped in a tower. But, every year on her birthday, her parents (the king and queen) would release lanterns in hopes that their lost princess would come home to them. The place was literally packed with children... adorable ones. And, then there was my mom holding my cousin's little boy on her lap... and it should be MY baby that we're doing those things with. And, what's worse... My children will hardly ever get to see their grandparents. We live 4 hours away... So, they'll get one freaking weekend a month. And, there's no possible way for us or them to move. Its just not feasible. So, even i I do get my baby... Those little moments aren't going to happen nearly as often as they should.

I can't say that I didn't have a good day... and the movie was "happily ever after"... but it was just a hard day. I guess I should have known that. I am a little sad that I didn't find the sort of purchase I wanted. But, that's okay. Life isn't perfect! 

I think that's it for me. Hope you're all well!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Megg. :hugs: I think today was going to be a bit tough for you no matter what. I saw "Tangled" as well and really enjoyed it. It didn't make me think of babies but did make me think of my sister who didn't know our dad until this year, in a funny kind of way. It was such a cute movie, and I was a big fan of the 3-D. I wanted to thank you for what you said about being a self sacrificer in response to my previous post. It defniitely made me think. I know Alex and I gave up a lot to move up here to be near my parents but I'm now wondering if anyone is really benefiting. I guess I've always thought at least my parents are benefiting from us being so close even if we're underemployed, lonely, etc. But, we can't help anyone when we're so stagnant ourselves. So, thank you for your words of wisdom. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hi Megg. :hugs: I think today was going to be a bit tough for you no matter what. I saw "Tangled" as well and really enjoyed it. It didn't make me think of babies but did make me think of my sister who didn't know our dad until this year, in a funny kind of way. It was such a cute movie, and I was a big fan of the 3-D. I wanted to thank you for what you said about being a self sacrificer in response to my previous post. It defniitely made me think. I know Alex and I gave up a lot to move up here to be near my parents but I'm now wondering if anyone is really benefiting. I guess I've always thought at least my parents are benefiting from us being so close even if we're underemployed, lonely, etc. But, we can't help anyone when we're so stagnant ourselves. So, thank you for your words of wisdom. :hugs:

You're right. It would have been tough either way. No doubt. It didn't make me think of babies as much as it reminded me how much I miss mine... if that makes sense. Seeing her parents so sad in the movie... It just struck a chord. 

You're very welcome. I'm glad it helped. It really stuck with me when I was told the same thing... and I realized that I do need to be a little selfish sometime in order to keep giving in the future. Once you're tapped out... you're just done. I'm really happy it was as important for you to hear as it was for me. Take care and be well! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Yogi, that's horrible, why don't people just learn to keep their gobs shut!!

So sorry you had a crappy day Megg, DD are so hard to deal with, so exciting that you have started your next journey though, how you feeling?

Sugar - Looking the new profile pic.

Lucy - Thanks hun, tell Steve he should def be getting it while he can, it's been 10weeks in this house and even my granny knickers and big comfy p.j's are turning Danny on :rofl:

I don't watch I'm a celeb, Gillian does my head in so I physically cannot watch it!

I HATE flying, I get myself in the biggest state ever, Danny gets so embarressed, I normally get drunk before every flight just to numb myself a little, pathetic I know!! We have been on a few bad flights, one was so bad I shouted out to everyone "oh my god we are going to crash, the plane is going down" poor Danny!!
I think it all came from our flight back from Dom Rep, the plane took off then turned back around and literllay nose dived to make an emergency stop, there had been massive engine failure and I'm so thankful that it happended stright away! On the up we was stranded in Dom Rep for another 4 days because they had to fly a new engine in!!xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Megg :hugs: for yesterday. Sorry you found it hard watching that film.I'm so excited your stimming has started :happydance:

Allie, I will gladly shop and send you some galaxy if you want me to :kiss: I found a place in England last order that shipped in American sweets. Going to stock up again for the Xmas period and my Mum's going halfers with me on next batch :thumbup:

Sassy, sounds like you're almost as bad as me on the flying front! Last time I flew (5 yrs ago) from Majorca, I freaked completely before getting on the plane. They had to put my luggage on standby and Mal had to coax me on. They allocated us seats right at the back and I'm even more scared sitting there for some reason. In the end, the cabin crew arranged for us to swop seats with someone at the front. I cried all the way home with fear and was convinced the plane was coming down with every slight movement. Mal was mortified and we haven't flown since then. A shame as I love hot weather and don't see much in this country! We went on 2 cruises last yr which I really enjoyed, but puked violently going through the Bay of Biscay both times :growlmad:

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Megg33k

I actually really love to fly! I was terrified the first time... but now I adore it! :)


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Sassy your plane story was almost too much for me to read. That is my absolute nightmare. I usually drink before and/or on the flight as well. Or I take an anti-anxiety. Usually I try to fly the red-eye flight and I take an Ambien so I sleep through the whole thing. Last time I had just had my last mc and I ended up taking a Vicodin AND an Ambien. I figured I'd rather die from an overdose and not even be aware than to die in high anxiety in a crash! 

Sugar, the back of the plane is the worst because you can feel all of the turbulence and can hear the engines more than in the front. I'll still fly, unlike you, but not happily. And I get so seasick that boats are out of the question for me.

Allie and Megg, you might remember that my job is to work with family members who are caring for their loved ones. Usually it is an adult child or a spouse caring for someone with dementia. One of our mottos at my agency is self-care. We try to drill it into our clients that the only way they can be an effective caregiver is to take care of themselves first. I just finished teaching a 6 week class on the subject. So Megg's advice in my opinion, is spot on. You really do have to be "selfish." That word has such a negative connotation, but really, it doesn't need to all the time. Allie, life is too short. You can't live your life for your parents. You and Alex deserve to have your own life apart from the. You are right, you aren't doing anyone any good by staying "stuck" in this situation. Once you and Alex are in a better place mentally, emotionally and physically, you will be able to give so much more to your parents.

Hey girls, look at my ticker. CD 19 and 3 dpo!!!! Look at me go! Not sure I caught the egg, and will be upset if I didn't, but I'm so psyched I Ov'd on CD 16.


----------



## Dazed

Way to go Hearty on CD3. Hope you catch that eggy girly!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you, hearty. :hugs: I really appreciate hearing that, and I'm taking it to heart. My aunts (mom's 6 sisters) keep telling me the same thing, and I've been resistant. I like hearing it from a pro. :hugs: Woohoo for 3dpo!!! I would LOVE to ov on CD16. :dance:

For flying, I note the model of the plane while booking and only fly in certain ones. I have to sit within 7 rows of an emergency exit, in an aisle seat, take an anti-anxiety pill, and arrive ridiculously early at the airport. As long as all of those things work out I can fly, and once we're in the air I usually enjoy it. It's really weird! However, I have been on a few super turbulent flights that made me sick to my stomach and I was convinced we were going down. Once we were landing in Vegas and swaying side to side so much everyone was clutching their armrests and hollering. Sassy, your story sounds really terrifying! Sugar, maybe you should do like Hearty and just take a night flight with a sleeping pill. Once, at the height of my fear, I cancelled a trip to see a friend I was so convinced the plane was doomed. :( I was so mad at myself later, I vowed to make myself get on a plane, so we booked a trip and I just did it. They say exposure is the best thing you can do. You're rememebering your most recent experience which was a bad one, but if you reserve seats at the front, take a pill, and just make yourself do it your fear will get better, even if it won't go away.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Oh god Sassy your plane story was almost too much for me to read. That is my absolute nightmare. I usually drink before and/or on the flight as well. Or I take an anti-anxiety. Usually I try to fly the red-eye flight and I take an Ambien so I sleep through the whole thing. Last time I had just had my last mc and I ended up taking a Vicodin AND an Ambien. I figured I'd rather die from an overdose and not even be aware than to die in high anxiety in a crash!
> 
> Sugar, the back of the plane is the worst because you can feel all of the turbulence and can hear the engines more than in the front. I'll still fly, unlike you, but not happily. And I get so seasick that boats are out of the question for me.
> 
> Allie and Megg, you might remember that my job is to work with family members who are caring for their loved ones. Usually it is an adult child or a spouse caring for someone with dementia. One of our mottos at my agency is self-care. We try to drill it into our clients that the only way they can be an effective caregiver is to take care of themselves first. I just finished teaching a 6 week class on the subject. So Megg's advice in my opinion, is spot on. You really do have to be "selfish." That word has such a negative connotation, but really, it doesn't need to all the time. Allie, life is too short. You can't live your life for your parents. You and Alex deserve to have your own life apart from the. You are right, you aren't doing anyone any good by staying "stuck" in this situation. Once you and Alex are in a better place mentally, emotionally and physically, you will be able to give so much more to your parents.
> 
> Hey girls, look at my ticker. CD 19 and 3 dpo!!!! Look at me go! Not sure I caught the egg, and will be upset if I didn't, but I'm so psyched I Ov'd on CD 16.

Its nice to hear a professional corroborate the "self-care" thing! Thanks! :)

Woohoo for CD19 & 3dpo! That's amazing! Go Femara!


----------



## jenny25

well girls af kicked in like hell today i dont know if this is normal but ive been changing every hour cause ive been filling it up pretty much its slowed a little but its extreamily heavy more so than usual x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm the same Allie, I read the crash statistic's for every plane we go on! I've also seen every episode of Air Crash Investigation which I don't think helps but I like to be aware of the problems that have caused crashes! 

When we que for boarding I look at everyone in the que and ask the question in my head "is there time up", I always like to get a look at the pilot, see if he's wearing a wedding ring therefore has a wife and maybe children which means to me he would do anything but crash!! 

I'm slightly crazy when it comes to flying!xxx


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Girls... I'm back! Vacation was not that fun, and I am so happy to be home! :D I've skimmed, and probably won't go back over it all as I am more than a week behind and you all are so chatty. :wink:

Love you people!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Jaymes,

Welcome back, sorry your didn't have a great time, what happened?

How's your bump??xxxx


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks Sassy! We went to Universal Studios in Florida. I couldn't ride anything, and most of the time was stuck watching 3 tired grumpy kids that were too short to go on rides while my DH and his mother (who both hit every one of my favorite rides and some I'd have loved to have tried) ran us all over 2 parks from about 7:30 am to 8:30 pm. For 3 days. I am/was so exhausted, and I have once again concluded that I am not all that fond of my nephew. He is very whiney, and an only child, so often fights with the others. He is also one of those kids that loves to make random obnoxious noises at will and often... just because he can. He also has ZERO respect for most adults and tends to completely ignore anyone trying to correct bad behavior. Mix that with about 20 total hours drive time, and well, you have my vacation. It was a blast! I think for the most part the kids and my DH and MIL had fun, so maybe I'm just being a spoiled brat...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no that doesn't sound like fun at all, you need a relaxing break to get over that hun. Hope your kiddies enjoyed it though. In my personnel opinion I have never once in all my life met an only child that is not like that, I find them all spoilt and needy! So sorry if any of you are only children, perhaps I've just met horrible ones!!

Actually I'm sure Allie and Megg are only children and no way are they any of the above so maybe I'll eat my words.xxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, if you are soaking through a pad every hour or two for more than a week, then you should call a doctor. Is it making you dizzy or faint? If so, then you need to call a doctor now. Otherwise, it is probably normal. I'm so sorry honey.

Jaymie, welcome back. The trip sounds like one of my worst nightmares (aside from flying!) Glad you are back safe and sound.

Sass, I also check out the passengers and pilots. I have similar thoughts running through my head. I look at the people sitting next to me and size them up and think, this might be the person I die next to. Nice thoughts, huh? It doesn't help that I started watching Lost on a plane. What a dummy I am!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL Hearty, glad I'm not the only one!!xxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy, that is so amazing that you flew a cessna today! I am so in awe and also very curious what it was like. I am very interested in planes and flying myself- I developed a fear/fascination with flying a a few years ago and love reading up on how flying works, types of aircraft, etc. It helped with my fear, and now Alex get a play-by-play whenever we fly. When are you going up again? Oh, and good luck getting back into TTC. It's a good thing Steve's always up for it.

I love planes and having the chance to fly one was amazing I felt totally save and in control wasn't worried at all. Don't know when or if I will get up again it was a one off flying experience flying lesson which my parents bought for my birthday but have said to them and steve I would love to do it again. If I could afford it I would definitely do a course and get my private flying licence.

My instructor talked me through everything before we took off all the controls moving the plane what happens when you take off/land how the wings move he had me do it all and watch what the wings did, learnt how the engines worked how the instruments worked and how they were all hooked up the fuel used, how you could run the fuel off one engine or the other or both. He went through so much and as we taxied out to the run way I got to use the foot pedals to control the plane (which you only use on the ground in the air you use the wheel although its not quite a wheel). We both had headphones on with mircophones so we could talk to one another and he talked to me the whole time sometimes just to point out landmarks below only time I dipped the plane a bit to much as I was looking out the window opps :blush: but soon got us back up. One of the most amazing things was turning the plane we went round at a 90 degree angle wow loved it. I flew us up along the coast and you could see the snow clouds over the sea they looked beautiful.

I thought I may be scared but didnt feel it at all just felt exicted and calm. One of the lovely things was that for the 30 mins I was in the air my mind was completely clear of everything I had 30 mins of freedom (if that makes sense) I didnt feel sad, worried, scared, anxious nothing just thrilled and exicted it was a nice break not to have all the things that are normally in my mind. I would recommend it to anyone. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow Lucy I think your amazing for flying a plane, I could never ever do that! I imagine it felt amazing though and a massive adrelanine rush!

My Dad has a pilot license and owns a small plane but I would never go on it as I would never feel safe!xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I would be dreadful on a cruise I dont like boats at all love the water but theres something about being on a boat that doesnt appeal to me which makes my dad sad as he loves sailing.

Jenny that seems like a lot keep an eye on it and if doesnt ease a bit then you should go and speak to your dr. :hugs:

:hugs: to sugar, sassy, allie and hearty and any other non flyers. I'm sorry you dont like flying I'm a bit weird I'm of the opinion if I crash while on a plane I'll die happy as I love being in the air I never had a really bad flight hit some bad turblance before but nothing horrific I remember when I was little we got to go and meet the pilot in the cockpit maybe thats where my love of flying comes from my mum loves it as well. I have to say the flying lesson was totally different to being on a big airplane I honestly felt so secure and safe and when you find about how the system work for example if one engine fails the other will keep you going or if you lose power in one set of instruments the others will be ok as they run of different circuits so its rare for you to lose everything and the cessna are built like gliders. Also flying the plane yourself gives you a big confidence boast and make you feel very much in control. 

Jaymes sorry you didnt have a good vacation hope you get some rest now your home.


----------



## dawny690

*Jenny we are on the same CD xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

> Wow Lucy I think your amazing for flying a plane, I could never ever do that! I imagine it felt amazing though and a massive adrelanine rush!
> 
> My Dad has a pilot license and owns a small plane but I would never go on it as I would never feel safe!xxxx

Wow thats so cool I would love to have a small plane it was amazing how safe I felt considering it is a small plane. Pictures below me in the air, taxi off and after landing.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0052.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0070.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy they're fab photos! Pleased you've found something you really enjoy.

I went on a fear of flying course years ago, but it didn't help at all.:growlmad: It was awful seeing people who were far worse than me, who actually ran off the plan just before it took off! Not a good thing to be stuck on a plane full of anxious passengers. It made me feel like there really was something to be scared of! Sassy I watch Air Investigations all the time too. For me, it's almost like I'm proving to myself that it's dangerous! Hearty, that's why I always sat near the front when I flew, cos if I was in the back, I could feel the plan leaning right back and it used to freak me out!

Lucy it's a shame you don't like boats. When we were cruising along and it was calm, it was beautiful looking out to sea with the sun making it glisten. Very relaxing!

Getting ready for X Factor results :happydance:Mary or Wagner to go!


----------



## Allie84

Great photos, Lucy! Wow, what an exhilerating experience. I know exactly what you mean about 30 minutes of freedom....those moments of mental relief are amazing, I think that's why people go for adrenaline rushes so much. I imagine flying is tops for that, though. Awesome!

I also look at my fellow passengers, Sass and Hearty! Alex teases me because I always feel better when there's lots of children and babies on the plane. I feel like it's less likely to crash, like God won't kill all of these babies. Of course, I know that babies die in plane crashes but it makes me feel better somehow. 

Jaymes, welcome back. I'm sure it was no fun to not to be able to go on all of the rides you wanted to! Ooh, did you see the Harry Potter theme park? I really want to go there soon. :)


----------



## Allie84

I'm watching the results now too. I'm so happy I found a live feed! However, I haven't watched the peformances yet as that is still downloading. Oh, well, it doesn't really bother me to wach backwards.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab photos Lucy.xx

I really thought I was the only one that felt like that about flying. I'll def gave to get over my fear before baby comes along as we already have 2 holidays planned.xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Apparently there's been a leak on Twitter and Cher and Mary have the lowest number of votes! Not sure how true it is though.xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

Interesting Sassy! I did think Mary was poor last night.

Will see if it's true in a mo!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats interesting is it me or is there going to be a lot of acts going into the semi final?


----------



## sugarlove

yeah we were commenting on that last night. Must be another double eviction next week!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Twitter was half wrong so far!!!


----------



## LucyJ

yep looks like a double evicition woohoo katie is out!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo that pixie has gone!!! Thank the lord :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

At last! I reckon Mary will be saved in the singoff!


----------



## LucyJ

yeah I agree sugar but with this series who knows I mean they kept katie in over better singers but cant see them keeping in wagner!!


----------



## Allie84

Looks like Wagner is a goner. Finally the voting has gone my way this week! See ya, Katie and Wagner! :wave:


----------



## dawny690

* wagner is gone xxxx*


----------



## sugarlove

Praise the lord! Now for I'm a celeb. How I love winter tv :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Does anyone watch Jersey Shore?xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty your chart looks amazing!!! 

Mine looks crap, and i am cramping so think af is on the way, on 12dpo, so suddenly i have a shorter LP too. 

mother fucker.


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys its seemed to of slowed down a little though i had go out and get super extra tampons cause the pads were making me feel dirty and my mooncup has not been re cleaned for the cycle i do have a migraine but i dont feel dizzy or that i will keep an eye on it 

yay dawny cd2 for us  i used to ovulate on cd17 but i wont know now cause this is my first af xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Jenny pleased things are settling down a bit.

Nato, bollocks to the cramping. You're not out yet tho, you're still above the cover line! :hugs:

Sassy, I've not seen jersey shore. Is it good?


----------



## LucyJ

Jenny thats good news that its settling down try and eat lots of iron rich food as you've bleeding heavily hope it is better tomorrow.

No sassy not seen that.

Nato bollocks to cramping but as sugar said your not out yet.

I'm going to watch the rest of I'm a celeb in bed :hugs: to you all and night night :sleep:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, great photos! I'm so impressed with you. Glad you had a 30 minute break from your thoughts. How freeing!

Jenny, glad the flow is slowing a bit. I know a lot of women that had a very heavy flow the first AF. As long as it isn't for a week or more, you should be fine.

Nato, my chart does look good, but so does yours. I had a peak earlier today and saw the dip. One temp doesn't mean anything. Neither do cramps. Click on my FF ticker and scroll all the way down. Look at the 9/30/2008 chart. That is my first pregnancy. You'll see on 9dpo I had a big dip below the coverline. I guess that was implantation. But look at 12 and 13dpo. I had some pretty big dips then too. But I was pregnant! And I recall having a lot of cramping at that time. I was convinced AF was on her way. My acupuncturist encouraged me to test, but I really thought it was AF coming. 

I know it is sometimes easier to set yourself up for bad news, so if you don't want PMA, I won't give it to you. Have you given any more thought to IUI?


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls well it started off with spotting on friday it was with old stuff then my flo started yesterday mixed with old so today its like wham thank you plus the fact i had a lovely bottle of wine last night for the first time in ages x


----------



## sugarlove

Right, I've been reading up about endometriosis. I'm convinced this is what's causing the pain and spotting every month. I hope they will do a laparoscopy soon to treat it!

Hearty, haven't you got a form of this? Have you had any surgery done on it?
x


----------



## NatoPMT

Oo yes, I like that chart Ms Heart

I have been FFing late HPT and seen a few charts with lower temps. I cramped so much the night before i got bfp in January that i took nurofen thinking i was going to get bad af cramps

you get massive temp differences between ov day and 1dpo. i have been admiring them from afar


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:



> Right, I've been reading up about endometriosis. I'm convinced this is what's causing the pain and spotting every month. I hope they will do a laparoscopy soon to treat it!
> 
> Hearty, haven't you got a form of this? Have you had any surgery done on it?
> x

i am a bit worried i might be developing that too. You dont think its low progesterone then sugarplum?


----------



## sugarlove

are you testing tomorrow Nato :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> are you testing tomorrow Nato :thumbup:

if my temp goes up again i will, if it stays lower i wont bother. well, i say that, but i cant help meself usually.


----------



## sugarlove

I'm wondering if endo can cause low progesterone Nato? Thing is I only noticed pain after mc, but I've heard the pill can give you relief from the symptoms. Maybe I've had it a while and not noticed!

I'm turning into such a hypochondriac, but all the symptoms match mine. Things like spotting old brown blood before AF, back pain and pain in ovaries. Fuck!


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies hope everyone is doing good!

Lucy great pictures, I would LOVE to do that!!! You are very brave! I'm not too afraid of flying, I am more afraid of the passengers around me now. And I also look at the passengers around me and think morbid thoughts like we could all die together today...ugh so morbid haha. But I'm not afraid of the actual flying part.

Jenny, my first AF was also very heavy and lasted a lot longer than usual for me...the first 2 were actually heavier than usual and it wasn't until my last one, (third one) that it was back to normal. Hopefully yours eases up soon! :hugs:

Sugar, stay away from google you will worry yourself sick! I'm one to talk though because I'm just as bad...I just feel like I can't trust that the doctors are doing enough for us that I have to try to find an answer myself...just try not to worry :hugs:

Speaking of chocolate does the UK still have Drifters?? I was in England and Scotland for a month in my late teens and remember eating TON of Drifters...LOVED THEM. :haha: We don't have them here but I think it's similar to our Twix. But way better.

Hearty I hope you caught your egg, your chart looks great!! Yay for a normal cycle for you!

Nato, when I'm not peeing on sticks I obsess over the FF pregnancy charts over and over again and the temps seem to be all over the place, some triphasic, some not. Many of them have dips like yours, and your cramps could be something positive...FX for you! 

Big hello to everyone else!

It's Grey Cup day here so I'm off to stuff my face with snacks and watch my once yearly football game lol.


----------



## Dazed

I'm right here with you with the cramping Nato. I usually get it for about a week before the witch. I'm about 10dpo I think. I don't have high hopes this month, but then again I don't have hope any month anymore. Here's hoping for us both!


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, I do have a form of endo, but it is stuck in my uterine wall. Normal endo covers the outside of the uterus. I suspected for a while that I had endo because I usually spot mid cycle, but not around the time of Ov. I was on birth control pills for 17 years and wondered if that could have helped treat symptoms. But I don't have any other symptoms of endo (or my diagnosis adenomyosis), luckily. I know that endo and adeno have to do with an imbalance of estrogen. I haven't heard of there being an imbalance of progesterone. Though I've had some short LP's, I don't have a LP defect. My progesterone levels are always normal. 

As for surgery, it isn't very easy with my diagnosis, but with endo it can be. If you suspect endo, you might want to push for a laproscopy. That being said, I agree with Yogi, try to step away from Google. You too Nato!

Yogi and Nato, I've been obsessing over FF charts too. Mainly looking at ones for women who use Femara and when they had sex to get their BFPs. I'm glad mine could give you some comfort Nato. I really don't pay any mind to one single temp like you had today.

Oh and my acupuncturist said that the greater jump you have in temps pre-Ov and post-Ov, the better progesterone levels you have. But also the length of your LP dictates that as well. The two combined are really important.


----------



## heart tree

Dazed, I'm rooting for you! When will you test?


----------



## Dazed

I'm thinking tomorrow, but my better judgement says to wait intil the 7th or 8th (going by my longest cycle length).


----------



## heart tree

Wow if you waited until the 7th or 8th, you will be 19 or 20 dpo won't you? Tomorrow might be too early, but you certainly shouldn't have to wait that long, don't you think? If you do wait that long, you will get a huge gold medal for restraint!


----------



## Dazed

If I ovulated when I think I did it would be 19 or 20dpo, but my body doesn't like me so it could have been later. Right now I'm cramping like I usually do, but for the most part its contained to one side which is slightly odd and my cp is higher than I'm used to. I try not to symptom spot, but sometimes it hard. Also my boobs don't hurt like normal so who knows!
How are you getting along hun?


----------



## Dazed

It also doesn't help that I don't use OPK's or temp. Might use the digital OPK's next month, but I can't take the stress of temping.


----------



## heart tree

OPK's are great. I highly recommend them. Then you can really pinpoint ovulation and sex. I'm relaxed right now. Being in the TWW is my favorite part of this whole game because things are out of my hands now. I can sit back and let whatever happens, happen. Symptom spotting has never been accurate for me. When I think I have symptoms, I'm not pregnant, and when I don't have symptoms, I am. 

That being said, I'm 3dpo and already want to test! LOL! If they could figure out a test that told you if you were pregnant right after ovulation, it would make a ton of money. This whole TWW business is for the birds!


----------



## Dazed

I know. I actually hate the tww! Wish it would just happen already. The good thing is this cycle is going by fairly quick since I have been on vacation for most of it.


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, you are almost done with the TWW and will know either way. Where did you go on vacation? (Sorry if you already told us!)


----------



## Dazed

I had a staycation. Hubby only gets a week a year where as I get 3 weeks. Tried to get some stuff done on the house plus to try to quit smoking, but neither of that worked. And YES, I KNOW its not good to smoke,especially during the 2ww. I just needed to get away from work and try to relax. I have been on edge since my mc in Feb. and decided its time to take some ME time. Not looking forward to going back tomorrow.


----------



## heart tree

Listen, I won't judge. I happen to know of someone who has smoked during her pregnancy due to stress. The baby is fine. So don't sweat it, you've been through a lot. Me time is very important. I hope you were able to relax during your staycation.


----------



## Dazed

I'm didn't mean to imply that you were going to judge. I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh sister I didn't think you did imply that! I just wanted to reassure you that I wouldn't judge you. No need to apologize.


----------



## Duffy

Hey ladies, I have not been here for weeks lol but I wanted to update you all Im five weeks and 3 days pregnant. We are both over the moon. 

How everyone else doing any more positives, sending you all baby dust!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Hearty! Well, I am off to bed now. Have a great night and an even better tomorrow.


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Duffy!

Good night Dazed.


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Duffy! :) When did you get your BFP? 

Sugar and Nato, please please stay away from Google. Your symptoms could be caused by sooo many things, Sugar. I agree a laporoscopy will be good but Google turns us into hyphochondriacs and the stress of worry doesn't help. :hugs: Easier said than done, I know. 

Dazed your staycation sounds nice. I could go for one of those. This four day weekend flew by and now I'm just dreading work tomorrow. It's always harder to go back after a holiday.

Hearty, you do have a nice temp rise! :thumbup:

Yogi, hope you enjoyed your snacks and the Grey Cup. Erm, what is the Grey Cup? CFL finals?


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats Duffy! 

Grey Cup for CFL = Super Bowl for NFL! and so happy that the Riders lost!!!!!! :) who were you cheering for Yogi?


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome back, Jaymie! That trip doesn't sound fun at all! Just hide in here with us... where its safe! :hugs:

The plane pics were super cool! :thumbup:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Oh no that doesn't sound like fun at all, you need a relaxing break to get over that hun. Hope your kiddies enjoyed it though. In my personnel opinion I have never once in all my life met an only child that is not like that, I find them all spoilt and needy! So sorry if any of you are only children, perhaps I've just met horrible ones!!
> 
> Actually I'm sure Allie and Megg are only children and no way are they any of the above so maybe I'll eat my words.xxxxxx

I definitely am an only child! But, I'm also very, very spoiled... and I do have "needy" tendencies! :blush: I'm not obnoxious and disrespectful... but I am spoiled and a bit needy... I won't lie about it. My parents waited 10 years on a list before I was born and they could adopt me. They made sure that I never went without anything... whether it was a need or a want. They did whatever they could to please me, and its a hard habit to break. I want what I want and I want it immediately... Imagine how difficult TTC must be for me! :(



NatoPMT said:


> Hearty your chart looks amazing!!!
> 
> Mine looks crap, and i am cramping so think af is on the way, on 12dpo, so suddenly i have a shorter LP too.
> 
> mother fucker.

You're not out until the bitch shows!



jenny25 said:


> thanks guys its seemed to of slowed down a little though i had go out and get super extra tampons cause the pads were making me feel dirty and my mooncup has not been re cleaned for the cycle i do have a migraine but i dont feel dizzy or that i will keep an eye on it
> 
> yay dawny cd2 for us  i used to ovulate on cd17 but i wont know now cause this is my first af xxx

Keep an eye on it and take care of yourself! :hugs:



sugarlove said:


> I'm wondering if endo can cause low progesterone Nato? Thing is I only noticed pain after mc, but I've heard the pill can give you relief from the symptoms. Maybe I've had it a while and not noticed!
> 
> I'm turning into such a hypochondriac, but all the symptoms match mine. Things like spotting old brown blood before AF, back pain and pain in ovaries. Fuck!

No, endo doesn't cause low progesterone. You can have one, or the other, or neither, or both! But, they aren't related in any way.



Dazed said:


> I'm thinking tomorrow, but my better judgement says to wait intil the 7th or 8th (going by my longest cycle length).

I'm sending you buckets of :dust:!



heart tree said:


> OPK's are great. I highly recommend them. Then you can really pinpoint ovulation and sex. I'm relaxed right now. Being in the TWW is my favorite part of this whole game because things are out of my hands now. I can sit back and let whatever happens, happen. Symptom spotting has never been accurate for me. When I think I have symptoms, I'm not pregnant, and when I don't have symptoms, I am.
> 
> That being said, *I'm 3dpo and already want to test!* LOL! If they could figure out a test that told you if you were pregnant right after ovulation, it would make a ton of money. This whole TWW business is for the birds!

NO! No testing at 3dpo! :sulk:



Duffy said:


> Hey ladies, I have not been here for weeks lol but I wanted to update you all Im five weeks and 3 days pregnant. We are both over the moon.
> 
> How everyone else doing any more positives, sending you all baby dust!

Congrats, Duffy! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

temps have stayed down this morning - im on average for my usual ov cycle. 

pmsl at testing at 3dpo. The dark side beckons

sugar - don't know much about the symptoms as ive googled and got scared and stopped googling it - i didnt used to get cramping for a couple of days before af, but my af isnt any more painful than it used to be, so thats a good sign that i may not have it. 

dazed, have you got a chart we can look at? hope its your month!

Duffy congrats!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations Duffy!

Sugar its definitely worth talking to your dr about but it may not be endo I'm just saying that as I have had two laparoscopy both time they were looking for endo I was convinced I had it as I had all the symptoms at the time my periods were horrific (they are even worse now if thats possible) and thought once they diagnosed me I would get it all sorted I cant tell you how upset I was when they said everything was normal as I couldnt understand how I could have such painful/heavy periods with spotting in between I literally felt like I spent half the month having them and the rest of the month waiting for it to arrive. I really wanted a reason I was put on the pill which didnt do much then I had another one about four years later and still they couldnt say what was causing the problems, I wasn't as upset the second time as I expected it and have learnt to live with them although coming of the pill was a shock as although my periods on the pill were painfull they were even more painful off it. The only advice I was given was get pregnant as that will sort them out well isnt that a kick in the teeth now. Good luck with it all and hope you do get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Just had a call from the councellors at the womens health centre I was offered counselling after my last mmc and said yes to it but there was a waiting list they said they would contact me when they had an available appointment I had totally forgotten about it but just had a call and have an appointment a week thursday I'm thinking it may be good especially as we have decided to try again may help with my fears.

Its cold today and no snow here! Hope everyone is alright and having a good day.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats Duffy, fab news.xx

Lucy - I had the same counselling it really did help me, I hope it does the same for you.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

I'm glad it helped you Sassy and hope it will for me. I turned it down the first time but I thought this time it would be good idea to take them up on the offer I feel like I've lost myself a little and I know steve and my mum will be happy as they have been worried about me. Also I'm in trouble as I've lost some weight honestly with out realising it and not trying too as I thought I have been eating but I guess I'm not eating as much as I should so having a real effort to eat healthly, regularly and slightly bigger meals as I want to be healthy when I do get pregnant again.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls I got a peak today on CBFM :happydance:day 22! My Consultant thought I might not be ov with my crap progesterone levels, so I'll wait for temp shift to confirm. I've also got a positive on an OPK!

I promise to stay away from google from now on! At least until I finally get a lap done. Lucy, that post was really helpful. I suppose it proves that not all pains are necessarily bad! The counselling sounds like a really good idea :thumbup:

Hope you enjoyed the game Yogi!

Hearty, does whatever you have (keep forgetting the name!) affect you with ttc at all? What do your meds do that you take hun? That's funny about testing on day 3 :haha:

Congrats Duffy :happydance:

Allie hope work wasn't too crap. I'm praying for more snow and hoping not to have to go in tomorrow..We have a good foot of it here in York! In fact I'm so impressed with it, I'm going to take a photo on my iphone. Will have to wait for Mal to get in from work though, as I don't know how to attach the photo :growlmad:

Dazed, good luck for the testing, I admire your restraint :thumbup:

Nato, I looked at your chart and couldn't help noticing that you sneakily tested yesterday. You kept that one very quiet you devious individual! You're still not out for this month chicken!

Megg I didn't realise you were adopted. How are the injections going?

Have a good day everyone
x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LucyJ said:


> I'm glad it helped you Sassy and hope it will for me. I turned it down the first time but I thought this time it would be good idea to take them up on the offer I feel like I've lost myself a little and I know steve and my mum will be happy as they have been worried about me. Also I'm in trouble as I've lost some weight honestly with out realising it and not trying too as I thought I have been eating but I guess I'm not eating as much as I should so having a real effort to eat healthly, regularly and slightly bigger meals as I want to be healthy when I do get pregnant again.

I was exactly the same, I think weight falls off you when you have a nervous kind of energy, I always felt on edge, weird sort of feeling really! I'm glad you have such close family around you, I shut everyone out and I think it made it so much harder! I forgot how to live and be happy, I just felt that being pregnant would be the only thing to make me happy and in a way I was right, it's hard to find a happy place in the mean time! I always think it's good to open up to someone that doesn't know anything about you so I think it will really help you.
What you upto today?


----------



## LucyJ

Nothing to exicting watching this morning and planning food for the week as we've been away for the weekend we dont have any food in so need to do a big shop. We eat the best when I plan are meals and havnt been doing that since lossing the baby so we've been eating rubbish and at odd times but going to get us back on track this week that and its so cold need some nice warming meals. Other than that I'm doing housework nothing to exicting got washing and ironing to do and my kitchen looks like a bit of a dumping ground so need to sort that. I should go for a little walk but its so cold I dont want to venture out!! What are you up too? 

Sugar I'm glad it helped you've got snow you lucky thing we have nothing I kind of think if its going to be this cold then I want snow.


----------



## dawny690

*Jenny mine was quite heavy yesterday too but it normalish today we are CD3 today  xxxx*


----------



## Duffy

Thanks for the Congrats everyone  

Well I knew I was pregnant last week but for some reason I was getting negative's and spotting I think my body was battling out and well the bean won. The spotting stopped and on Thanksgiving morning I got my digital "pregnant" and I felt so blessed and I believe that a good sign to me to get it on thanksgiving  Went and got blood drawn came back positive feeling good and I think this lil bean gonna stick with mama. My first ob appt is Dec 16 woot I'm so excited................. Thank you for all the congrats we are truly over the moon..... one month of using my clearblue feritilty monitor and I GOT it yay.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed, sorry love i was in a rush this morning, and i didnt see your post saying you didnt temp or use opks. You have some serious restraint girl!

Luce, i think going for counselling s a great idea (i would), in some ways it can be more painful because it will encourage you to examine your feelings, and most of the time its easier and less painful at that time to bury them, but they tend to come out in other ways, so this would possibly help you to make sure that you have got a guided hand to help you examine whats happened. 

sugar - well done on your peak (like youve had a conscious part in it or somert) - am loving your wintry jumper pic. My next thing is a lap and dye too - i have an appointment on Thursday to see if i can get referred for one. Have you got one booked in? Some say that theres a slight increased chance of bfp after a lap and dye too, but its contested. I haven't tested today. I am like some sort of super strength non tester. 

I have had cramps all day and i think my cm is a bit brown. Biatch. 

Im very upset at all this weight losing when upset. Why have i put a stone on this year? i have been upset enough to lose 2 stone. That means I am 3 stone out by my calculations. 

wheres my snow too. I just have a red nose

* I know Alex and I gave up a lot to move up here to be near my parents but I'm now wondering if anyone is really benefiting. I guess I've always thought at least my parents are benefiting from us being so close even if we're underemployed, lonely, etc. But, we can't help anyone when we're so stagnant ourselves.*

I totally agree with hearty. And i think the last line of your quote says it all. Allie, right now you need to look after yourself even more than is usually reasonable.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Yogi and Nato, I've been obsessing over FF charts too. Mainly looking at ones for women who use Femara and when they had sex to get their BFPs. I'm glad mine could give you some comfort Nato. I really don't pay any mind to one single temp like you had today.
> 
> Oh and my acupuncturist said that the greater jump you have in temps pre-Ov and post-Ov, the better progesterone levels you have. But also the length of your LP dictates that as well. The two combined are really important.

FF is blood brilliant for that - no matter how small your chances, theres always someone on chart search who has achieved what you think you cant. Your bd pattern is more than adequate though - what does it say on your intercourse timing on ff? whatever, it only takes one. Even a dusty one. Or a toilet floor one, or a pre-ejaculate one, etc. 

My temp jump wasnt great this month, but was over the required .2 celsius and my LP is threatening to be 12, hoping i can hold out till tomorrow for a 13

edt just checked your bd pattern again and youve only missed 1 day out of the recommendeds. you are well covered. dusty or not


----------



## heart tree

Sugar yay for your peak and Opk! Get busy! No, my adenomyosis does not affect ttc at all. It can cause infertility but that obviously isn't the case with me. The symptoms are exactly like endo; painful heavy periods, painful sex and even bowel movements. Luckily I don't have any of those symptoms. The meds I'm taking are for my late ovulation which has nothing to do with the adenomyosis. There really isn't a good drug treatment for what I have. 

Sass congrats on getting to 12 weeks! Can't wait for your scan. 

I believe Mel is 27 weeks today too! Wow!

Lucy I'm glad you are going to start counseling. Good for you. I have been thinking about doing some myself. 

Nato sorry about the temp drop. I hope it is meaningless. 

Vicky if you are reading, I hope you are ok. 

Not much to report here. Don't worry. I won't be poas until 13 dpo. Hopefully AF doesn't show he face beforehand.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar yay for your peak and Opk! Get busy! No, my adenomyosis does not affect ttc at all. It can cause infertility but that obviously isn't the case with me. The symptoms are exactly like endo; painful heavy periods, painful sex and even bowel movements. Luckily I don't have any of those symptoms. The meds I'm taking are for my late ovulation which has nothing to do with the adenomyosis. There really isn't a good drug treatment for what I have. 

Sass congrats on getting to 12 weeks! Can't wait for your scan. 

I believe Mel is 27 weeks today too! Wow!

Lucy I'm glad you are going to start counseling. Good for you. I have been thinking about doing some myself. 

Nato sorry about the temp drop. I hope it is meaningless. 

Vicky if you are reading, I hope you are ok. 

Not much to report here. Don't worry. I won't be poas until 13 dpo. Hopefully AF doesn't show he face beforehand.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey Nato, it could be an implantation bleed. Do you usually have brown CM before AF? Fingers crossed :thumbup:

I've got my appt with gynaecologist next Tues on the NHS. When I last saw her (19 frigging weeks ago!), she told me if I was still having problems and hadn't conceived, she would do a lap. The private consultant I saw the other week has also written to her to advice a lap and hysteroscopy (whatever the hell that is!). I'm going to really push for this sooner rather than later. I too heard of the increased fertility. Bring it on! :happydance:

I'd be tempted to exaggerate the truth a bit Nato if you want a lap on the NHS. They only agreed to do one on me cos of the pains and spotting before AF. The quote for the lap and hysteroscopy privately was 3500 quid!:growlmad:

I'm starting to like the sound of IUI if Mal's SA doesn't improve in the New Year and if my lap reveals anything sinister. It's a lot cheaper than IVF. Are you entitled to anything free where you live Nato? I get nada in york :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Just had a call from the councellors at the womens health centre I was offered counselling after my last mmc and said yes to it but there was a waiting list they said they would contact me when they had an available appointment I had totally forgotten about it but just had a call and have an appointment a week thursday I'm thinking it may be good especially as we have decided to try again may help with my fears.
> 
> Its cold today and no snow here! Hope everyone is alright and having a good day.

I hope it helps, honey! :hugs:



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls I got a peak today on CBFM :happydance:day 22! My Consultant thought I might not be ov with my crap progesterone levels, so I'll wait for temp shift to confirm. I've also got a positive on an OPK!
> 
> I promise to stay away from google from now on! At least until I finally get a lap done. Lucy, that post was really helpful. I suppose it proves that not all pains are necessarily bad! The counselling sounds like a really good idea :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the game Yogi!
> 
> Hearty, does whatever you have (keep forgetting the name!) affect you with ttc at all? What do your meds do that you take hun? That's funny about testing on day 3 :haha:
> 
> Congrats Duffy :happydance:
> 
> Allie hope work wasn't too crap. I'm praying for more snow and hoping not to have to go in tomorrow..We have a good foot of it here in York! In fact I'm so impressed with it, I'm going to take a photo on my iphone. Will have to wait for Mal to get in from work though, as I don't know how to attach the photo :growlmad:
> 
> Dazed, good luck for the testing, I admire your restraint :thumbup:
> 
> Nato, I looked at your chart and couldn't help noticing that you sneakily tested yesterday. You kept that one very quiet you devious individual! You're still not out for this month chicken!
> 
> Megg I didn't realise you were adopted. How are the injections going?
> 
> Have a good day everyone
> x

I am indeed adopted! :) Couldn't be happier with my life either! I'm one of the lucky ones! The injections are fine. I'm nervous about the new one tonight, because there's a bit of a complicated mixing process. But, I'm sure it'll be fine.



dawny690 said:


> *Jenny mine was quite heavy yesterday too but it normalish today we are CD3 today  xxxx*

Mine was heavy on CD5-6. But, it went back to medium yesterday, and its pretty light today! I hate BCP periods!



Duffy said:


> Thanks for the Congrats everyone
> 
> Well I knew I was pregnant last week but for some reason I was getting negative's and spotting I think my body was battling out and well the bean won. The spotting stopped and on Thanksgiving morning I got my digital "pregnant" and I felt so blessed and I believe that a good sign to me to get it on thanksgiving  Went and got blood drawn came back positive feeling good and I think this lil bean gonna stick with mama. My first ob appt is Dec 16 woot I'm so excited................. Thank you for all the congrats we are truly over the moon..... one month of using my clearblue feritilty monitor and I GOT it yay.

I'm SO glad the bean won! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Hey Nato, it could be an implantation bleed. Do you usually have brown CM before AF? Fingers crossed :thumbup:
> 
> I've got my appt with gynaecologist next Tues on the NHS. When I last saw her (19 frigging weeks ago!), she told me if I was still having problems and hadn't conceived, she would do a lap. The private consultant I saw the other week has also written to her to advice a lap and hysteroscopy (whatever the hell that is!). I'm going to really push for this sooner rather than later. I too heard of the increased fertility. Bring it on! :happydance:
> 
> I'd be tempted to exaggerate the truth a bit Nato if you want a lap on the NHS. They only agreed to do one on me cos of the pains and spotting before AF. The quote for the lap and hysteroscopy privately was 3500 quid!:growlmad:
> 
> I'm starting to like the sound of IUI if Mal's SA doesn't improve in the New Year and if my lap reveals anything sinister. It's a lot cheaper than IVF. Are you entitled to anything free where you live Nato? I get nada in york :cry:

I'm only saying this because I wish someone had said it to me... Yes, IUI is much cheaper... but even best case scenario is only a 25-30% chance of conception each cycle. It often take 3-4 cycles to achieve a pregnancy. By the time people pay for 3-4 IUI's, they could have almost paid for IVF and have a significantly higher chance of it working. I totally regret doing the IUI.


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks for the advice Megg. I hadn't realised you had done IUI. Must have been before I joined the Disco ladies.

How many attempts did you have and what do they say the IVF success rate is?
:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

crap, i didnt know about that sugar thanks for the tip off. The last dr i saw wasn't the surgery's expert and i have an appointment with the right GP on Thursday. wtf - £3,500???

the dr who isnt the expert, said that lap and dye would be my next thing if my hormones were ok. 

BOLLOCKS!!!!! ARSES.

just went to loo to check cm so i could discuss whether it was what i usually get before af, and af is here. FFS. I've had a 12 day LP this month. 

Im not entitled to any IVF cos of my age sugar. Im going to ask about IUI on Thursday. Thankfully, my father-in-law has said he will help us out if we need any treatment. I dont really want all the intrusiveness, but im getting nowhere fast at the mo.


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Thanks for the advice Megg. I hadn't realised you had done IUI. Must have been before I joined the Disco ladies.
> 
> How many attempts did you have and what do they say the IVF success rate is?
> :hugs:

I only did it once. I realized after the first time that there was no real control in the process, and it wasn't much different than having timed intercourse. Depending on how his SA comes back, it might not really even be an option. If you can't get at least 10million motile, normal sperm post-wash, then the odds drop even further... like, a lot further.

IVF success rate depends on the clinic. If you don't have any egg quality issues, I'd say your odds start at 60% and go up from there.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im interested in IUI cos i am worried my sticky cm might be blocking my uterus entrance or somert megg. I am getting no ewcm at all, so if i use pre-seed, it wont stop the sticky cm inside my uterus entrance blocking the sperm...will it?


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> crap, i didnt know about that sugar thanks for the tip off. The last dr i saw wasn't the surgery's expert and i have an appointment with the right GP on Thursday. wtf - £3,500???
> 
> the dr who isnt the expert, said that lap and dye would be my next thing if my hormones were ok.
> 
> BOLLOCKS!!!!! ARSES.
> 
> just went to loo to check cm so i could discuss whether it was what i usually get before af, and af is here. FFS. I've had a 12 day LP this month.
> 
> Im not entitled to any IVF cos of my age sugar. Im going to ask about IUI on Thursday. Thankfully, my father-in-law has said he will help us out if we need any treatment. I dont really want all the intrusiveness, but im getting nowhere fast at the mo.

You get over the intrusiveness pretty quickly. I didn't like the idea of it, but it hasn't been as bad as anticipated!


----------



## jenny25

dawny690 said:


> *Jenny mine was quite heavy yesterday too but it normalish today we are CD3 today  xxxx*

mine has slowed down today thank god , cd3 buddy :D:D how you feeling hun xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

what am i talking about, apart from this month, ive had 3 months worth of possible very early losses. Of course the sperm can get up there

ignore me. Im on my period.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Im interested in IUI cos i am worried my sticky cm might be blocking my uterus entrance or somert megg. I am getting no ewcm at all, so if i use pre-seed, it wont stop the sticky cm inside my uterus entrance blocking the sperm...will it?

No, pre-seed wouldn't stop it if that's actually happening. The best way to know would be a post-coital test. But, barring that... IUI would circumvent any potential issue with sticky CM.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> what am i talking about, apart from this month, ive had 3 months worth of possible very early losses. Of course the sperm can get up there
> 
> ignore me. Im on my period.

Ha! Sorry, that sort of made me chuckle... just the last line! I'm sure they can get up there, honey! :hugs: I don't think sticky CM is nearly as much of a problem as the internet would have you think.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at

*I'm sure they can get up there, honey!*

I'll just keep up with the cough medicine. Husband wants to try ivf, so mebbes i should think about it more seriously. wah wah


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> crap, i didnt know about that sugar thanks for the tip off. The last dr i saw wasn't the surgery's expert and i have an appointment with the right GP on Thursday. wtf - £3,500???
> 
> the dr who isnt the expert, said that lap and dye would be my next thing if my hormones were ok.
> 
> BOLLOCKS!!!!! ARSES.
> 
> just went to loo to check cm so i could discuss whether it was what i usually get before af, and af is here. FFS. I've had a 12 day LP this month.
> 
> Im not entitled to any IVF cos of my age sugar. Im going to ask about IUI on Thursday. Thankfully, my father-in-law has said he will help us out if we need any treatment. I dont really want all the intrusiveness, but im getting nowhere fast at the mo.
> 
> You get over the intrusiveness pretty quickly. I didn't like the idea of it, but it hasn't been as bad as anticipated!Click to expand...

what happens during the egg extraction megg? how do they do it? will it make me cry? 

Im such a wimp.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> haha at
> 
> *I'm sure they can get up there, honey!*
> 
> I'll just keep up with the cough medicine. Husband wants to try ivf, so mebbes i should think about it more seriously. wah wah

Its at least worth thought. You don't have to do it just because you think about it. LOL



NatoPMT said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> crap, i didnt know about that sugar thanks for the tip off. The last dr i saw wasn't the surgery's expert and i have an appointment with the right GP on Thursday. wtf - £3,500???
> 
> the dr who isnt the expert, said that lap and dye would be my next thing if my hormones were ok.
> 
> BOLLOCKS!!!!! ARSES.
> 
> just went to loo to check cm so i could discuss whether it was what i usually get before af, and af is here. FFS. I've had a 12 day LP this month.
> 
> Im not entitled to any IVF cos of my age sugar. Im going to ask about IUI on Thursday. Thankfully, my father-in-law has said he will help us out if we need any treatment. I dont really want all the intrusiveness, but im getting nowhere fast at the mo.
> 
> You get over the intrusiveness pretty quickly. I didn't like the idea of it, but it hasn't been as bad as anticipated!Click to expand...
> 
> what happens during the egg extraction megg? how do they do it? will it make me cry?
> 
> Im such a wimp.Click to expand...

Uhm... If you were awake during it, you would definitely cry. You aren't awake during egg extraction though. As for what happens... I hate even typing it. They knock you out, first and foremost. Then, they take a very long needle that is inserted into the vagina and then through the vaginal wall at an angle that allows them to reach the right or left ovary. Each follicle then has the egg sucked out through the needle... repeat on the other side.


----------



## NatoPMT

fuck. <fingersinearslalalala>

i thought you were awake, i dont care what happens if youre asleep. the GA has just sold it to me.


----------



## sugarlove

Megg, thanks for the info. The odds for IVF are
x good, and a lot better than IUI.

Nato, sorry the bitch got you. A 12 day LP is still fine hun.

Why don't you get the doctor to refer you to a FS? Mine has told me to get the gynaeo to refer me when I see her next week. I've been ttc for 13 months now with only a mc to show for it. I'm not sure how long you've been trying, but I know you're entitled to it quicker than 12 months if you're over 35! My mate who had problems got referred to a FS, and he arranged a lap and dye to rule endo out. It turned out to be her hubby who had motility problems, but they were still very thorough with her.

It's good that you've got some money if you need it Nato. We've just found out that Mal's Mum had some money in an ISA when she died earlier this year, and his Dad is going to give him 5000. It's a big relief knowing we have this to fall back on, just in case.

Look at us two jumping the gun any way! I don't know for certain that there's anything wrong with me or Mal, and your BFP could be waiting around the corner for you. I suppose I just want to be prepared, just in case it is shit news!


----------



## dawny690

*Megg I didnt use BCP's to bring her on she came on her own  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

jenny25 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Jenny mine was quite heavy yesterday too but it normalish today we are CD3 today  xxxx*
> 
> mine has slowed down today thank god , cd3 buddy :D:D how you feeling hun xxxClick to expand...

*I'm good thanks hun xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> fuck. <fingersinearslalalala>
> 
> i thought you were awake, i dont care what happens if youre asleep. the GA has just sold it to me.

Yes, the anesthesia is the only saving grace. I'm on a thread with LOADS of IVF ladies, and only one was kept awake. Everyone was SHOCKED that they had her awake through it. Its very odd, and her clinic is a bit shit. Everyone else puts you out for it! :thumbup:



sugarlove said:


> Megg, thanks for the info. The odds for IVF are
> x good, and a lot better than IUI.
> 
> Nato, sorry the bitch got you. A 12 day LP is still fine hun.
> 
> Why don't you get the doctor to refer you to a FS? Mine has told me to get the gynaeo to refer me when I see her next week. I've been ttc for 13 months now with only a mc to show for it. I'm not sure how long you've been trying, but I know you're entitled to it quicker than 12 months if you're over 35! My mate who had problems got referred to a FS, and he arranged a lap and dye to rule endo out. It turned out to be her hubby who had motility problems, but they were still very thorough with her.
> 
> It's good that you've got some money if you need it Nato. We've just found out that Mal's Mum had some money in an ISA when she died earlier this year, and his Dad is going to give him 5000. It's a big relief knowing we have this to fall back on, just in case.
> 
> Look at us two jumping the gun any way! I don't know for certain that there's anything wrong with me or Mal, and your BFP could be waiting around the corner for you. I suppose I just want to be prepared, just in case it is shit news!

Its good that you have that money to fall back on, definitely! I don't mean to try and turn people away from IUI... but I had it built up as this monumental, amazing process in my mind... and there's just not much to it. I felt like it was a huge waste. :( But, it does work for some people. I've just seen tons of women lately do 1 or 2 IUI's and then wish they'd put that money toward IVF instead.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, Im just looking at IVF prices and IUI is £500, if you are still interested


----------



## heart tree

Nato ffs to AF. Bloody ho bag. BTW, my intercourse timing on FF says "high." However, there is no way to really track that I inserted some with a needless syringe and softcup once spilled, so I just put that I had sex on CD16 (ovulation day). So really, I had it the day before Ov and the day after and then got some inside me on the day of.

Sugar, a hysteroscopy is when they insert a catheter inside your uterus and fill it with saline. Then they take a tiny camera at the end of a catheter and look inside your uterine cavity. The saline allows them to see a crystal clear picture of the inside of your uterus. They are looking for fibroids and polyps. I had it done and it hurt like hell. They never told me to take any pain meds. If I had to do it over again, I would take Vicodin and an ibuprofen. I don't mean to scare you, I just want you to be more prepared than I was.

Girls, I've decided that if I don't get pregnant in the next 2-3 months, I'm going to look into IUI as well. So maybe we'll all be doing IUI/IVF soon!


----------



## Megg33k

Wouldn't it be something if the Disco Thread turned into an assisted conception thread??! Obviously, we'll take our preggos with us no matter what path we choose... but most of us are starting to look to help, it seems! I started a trend! :dohh:


----------



## sugarlove

God what a thought Megg! Although it would be great to get support from you girlies :thumbup: I don't know about you Hearty and Nato, but I just feel like time isn't on my side. If I was 25, I'd perhaps feel differently, but cos I'm 35, I feel like I haven't got any time to waste. At first the idea of assisted conception terrified me, but the more I think about it, maybe it's what needs to be done to have a baby.

Thanks for the info Hearty. I'm presuming that if I'm getting the lap done too, I'll be out for the count. If not, I don't like the sound of it at all :growlmad: I have my fingers crossed for you this month :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

it would be half the discoers pregnant and the other half assisted conception

I have just had a total benny and husband had to give me a talking to and calm me down. i was trying to work out if we had any chance at all this month, which we don't (he goes to Oz 6 days before ov) and then he said i should get an IVF app while hes away. I then started flailing around, blaming Fosters for the fact i have to have IVF and told him that he would have to have his sperm extracted to make up for me having needles in my ovaries. and see how you like that. 

I then sat down heavily on the sofa to make a point and something went crack in the sofa cos of my fat fucking arse. I know i have put on weight, but im still only 10 stone. Its not like i am of sofa breaking proportions.


----------



## NatoPMT

i know you can get addicted to Vicodin. can i have one now instead please


----------



## NatoPMT

when you see the Fosters advert next year, shout at it for making me have to have IVF. 

Hearty, is this displacement? i think i am displacing onto Fosters and sofas. 

Im so mad at not being pregnant.


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> God what a thought Megg! Although it would be great to get support from you girlies :thumbup: I don't know about you Hearty and Nato, but I just feel like time isn't on my side. If I was 25, I'd perhaps feel differently, but cos I'm 35, I feel like I haven't got any time to waste. *At first the idea of assisted conception terrified me, but the more I think about it, maybe it's what needs to be done to have a baby.*
> 
> Thanks for the info Hearty. I'm presuming that if I'm getting the lap done too, I'll be out for the count. If not, I don't like the sound of it at all :growlmad: I have my fingers crossed for you this month :thumbup:

That's the point when I decided to just go for it. When I realized that it didn't matter if I WANTED to do assisted conception, because I wanted a baby much more than I wanted to avoid help!



NatoPMT said:


> it would be half the discoers pregnant and the other half assisted conception
> 
> I have just had a total benny and husband had to give me a talking to and calm me down. i was trying to work out if we had any chance at all this month, which we don't (he goes to Oz 6 days before ov) and then he said i should get an IVF app while hes away. I then started flailing around, blaming Fosters for the fact i have to have IVF and told him that he would have to have his sperm extracted to make up for me having needles in my ovaries. and see how you like that.
> 
> I then sat down heavily on the sofa to make a point and something went crack in the sofa cos of my fat fucking arse. I know i have put on weight, but im still only 10 stone. Its not like i am of sofa breaking proportions.

Awwww! :hugs: I'm sure it wasn't your arse that caused the cracking sound!


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Megg, thanks for the info. The odds for IVF are
> x good, and a lot better than IUI.
> 
> Nato, sorry the bitch got you. A 12 day LP is still fine hun.
> 
> Why don't you get the doctor to refer you to a FS? Mine has told me to get the gynaeo to refer me when I see her next week. I've been ttc for 13 months now with only a mc to show for it. I'm not sure how long you've been trying, but I know you're entitled to it quicker than 12 months if you're over 35! My mate who had problems got referred to a FS, and he arranged a lap and dye to rule endo out. It turned out to be her hubby who had motility problems, but they were still very thorough with her.
> 
> It's good that you've got some money if you need it Nato. We've just found out that Mal's Mum had some money in an ISA when she died earlier this year, and his Dad is going to give him 5000. It's a big relief knowing we have this to fall back on, just in case.
> 
> Look at us two jumping the gun any way! I don't know for certain that there's anything wrong with me or Mal, and your BFP could be waiting around the corner for you. I suppose I just want to be prepared, just in case it is shit news!

I dont think John realised how much it costs. I just looked up some prices and he didnt look very hopeful that we could get that much. Im not sure what i would need from the price lists though so not sure how much it would be - which is why he said to go and get the consultation while hes away

Thats great you have that money in case of IVF, that sounds like a decent amount - i think after trying for 7 months, the gun might be slightly jumped, but not far off. Im goingt o fire the fucking gun in a minute, all the jumping in the world hasnt got me a baby yet

Im still mad. can you tell.


----------



## Megg33k

6 months of trying when you're near or over 35 is sufficient. I'm impatient though... So, I think anything is sufficient! LOL


----------



## Dazed

Thanks for all the support. You girls are really great. My restraint at not testing comes from not wanting to look at lilly white BFN's. I have learned that if I get the urge, just go use the bathroom cause then I have no FMU to test with. My only problem now is I am symptom spotting and its getting hard to stop. I have been bloated since Saturday which is unusual for me this earily. I have also been getting dizzy easily today. Can someone please give me a BIG cyber slap in the face?

Nato, sorry your feeling down this month. Wish I could help, but I'm the same way.


----------



## NatoPMT

I'll slap you if you slap me Dazed. Lets have a slap off. 

You'd have to go to sleep for the whole 2 week wait to stop symptom spotting, dizziness is a definite symptom though!!


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha Nato about the settee, but not the IVF. Are you counting 7 months ttc in total or from your mc? I'm doing in total. I would get your name down on the nhs list, but consider paying for an appt privately. Mine was 190 quid, but well worth the money. You've had all the tests done, so see where they say to go from there maybe! Mine wouldn't go any further with me as he wanted more bloods done, a lap and repeat SA. We will prob go back to him after all that's done to look at options.


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Oh no that doesn't sound like fun at all, you need a relaxing break to get over that hun. Hope your kiddies enjoyed it though. In my personnel opinion I have never once in all my life met an only child that is not like that, I find them all spoilt and needy! So sorry if any of you are only children, perhaps I've just met horrible ones!!
> 
> Actually I'm sure Allie and Megg are only children and no way are they any of the above so maybe I'll eat my words.xxxxxx
> 
> I definitely am an only child! But, I'm also very, very spoiled... and I do have "needy" tendencies! :blush: I'm not obnoxious and disrespectful... but I am spoiled and a bit needy... I won't lie about it. My parents waited 10 years on a list before I was born and they could adopt me. They made sure that I never went without anything... whether it was a need or a want. They did whatever they could to please me, and its a hard habit to break. I want what I want and I want it immediately... Imagine how difficult TTC must be for me! :(Click to expand...

Well, I was raised an only child (though now have my long long sister), but I wasn't spoiled, as I grew up really poor. My parents spoiled me in attention and love though, I suppose. I don't think I'm needy though, so that doesn't fit unlike Megg lol. I do blame being an only child on some things, though, like over thinking and analyzing. 

Off to read the rest of the posts!


----------



## Dazed

I just hope this week goes by quick.

I am on cycle 7 of trying and 10 months since the mc. BLAH!!


----------



## Dazed

BTW Nato.... your not helping my symptom spotting chicka!!


----------



## sugarlove

Ps Nato mine would not get into any costs with me, even asking how much the lap world be. Think they are too big and important to discuss such menial things  I had to speak to his secretary!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg, I forgot to tell you, I have had yorkshire pudding success. I made sunday lunch yesterday for some friends, and my friend Ben showed me how to do it. For the recipe, just make sure you have equal parts of egg, milk and flour. So however much volume of egg you have, add the same volume of flour and then of milk. Do it in a bigger dish, and the oil (not olive oil or butter as it doesnt get hot enough - i used sunflower but most use beef fat) must cover the whole of the dish and a bit more, then instead of putting the dish in the oven, put it on the stove and heat from the gas ring until it smokes. When you pour the batter in, it will start cooking and fluffing up immediately. Then put it straight in the oven and dont open the oven door. I did though. 

In total, ive been trying for 13 months now sugar - thats the number i told my dr. Im going to get a private consultation alongside my nhs tests and referrals (assuming i get referred) - i was worried the private dr would make me get all the bloods done again at £90 a pop. The SA is £200 and we've already had that done. Will they all make me pay for the tests again or can i use the NHS results do you know?


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls just wanted to pop in n give out some hugs :hugs: 

So happy about last nights x factor results! About bloody time those 2 got threw out I love a good double whammy eviction I do!!

As for flying Luce ur such a dare devil there us no way hosay I'd pilot a tin with wings :nope:. I am obsessed with watching Air Crash Investigations I've watched em all haha :rofl: so I really dint help myself, I have to go to the docs for beta blockers to calm me down when we go on holidays abroad I'm that bad!! God bless me when I have to tell my children that everythings ok on a plane because as it stands I cry for the first & last hour in the air haha xxx

meggles how are you getting on babe? All good I hope?

Hope everyone else is doing great xxx

lots of lov hugs n kisses xxx caz xxx


----------



## sugarlove

You've been trying for about the same as me then Nato. I got pg fairly quickly, especially since we missed a month to drink over xmas, but not a sniff of a BFP since then :-( 

My C was happy to use the nhs ones, but they hadn't done all of them and fucked the fsh one up. I should be getting my letter off him tomorrow so I'll see what tests he has recommended and let you know. I suppose it depends on the clinic. Mine does nhs and private work so is prob sympathetic to our plight!


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed, there are certain discoers that you must stay away from in the 2ww. I am one of them. I will encourage any testing / spotting frenzies. Its in my nature. 

Sugar, thanks for the tip off. I get scared by bossy people who think they are important too. I will be scared of an fs. Sorry if youve already posted this, what did your fs say about our symptoms, did they say what your next tests should be? did he suggest the lap and dye?


----------



## heart tree

Yes Nato, that is displacement at it&#8217;s finest! I will curse Foster&#8217;s every time I see a commercial for them now. Damn that beer. I&#8217;ll never drink it again!

Sugar, I do feel that time is running out which is why I decided to do IUI in the next couple of cycles. I watched my friend do it and have success twice, this time with twins. 

Speaking of her, she is 38 and her husbands SA was low and got lower the second time he got it done. She tried for a year without success. Then finally got pregnant the 3rd IUI. Had a mc and then got pregnant the first IUI after the mc with twins. I know I&#8217;ve talked about her before, but I think she can offer some hope. We&#8217;ve all been pregnant before, she hadn&#8217;t been. I think we all have a greater chance with IUI. IVF is so expensive for me that I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;m going to go there yet. I have a good follicle count, so can wait a little while before making that decision.

Dazed, I&#8217;m sending you a cyber slap! I&#8217;m like you though, I never test early. I HATE seeing white BFNs!

Hi Cazza! How&#8217;s the bub?


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> You've been trying for about the same as me then Nato. I got pg fairly quickly, especially since we missed a month to drink over xmas, but not a sniff of a BFP since then :-(
> 
> My C was happy to use the nhs ones, but they hadn't done all of them and fucked the fsh one up. I should be getting my letter off him tomorrow so I'll see what tests he has recommended and let you know. I suppose it depends on the clinic. Mine does nhs and private work so is prob sympathetic to our plight!

thats exactly what i did last year, started in September / October missed december to get drunk, then i got bfp in january. 

yes i remember that fsh debarcle. oo, youve answered what i asked in my last post in this one. let us know tomorrow. fingers crossed sugarplum x

ps yes i do feel like time is running out, im 39 and a half now. Im 40 in 6 months. shit shit shit


----------



## Dazed

Thanks for the slap Hearty. You should go get Nato too!


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Nato, stress makes me gain weight instead of lose it, too, even if I eat less. Go figure. I had to laugh at your 'displacement', but go ahead, you're on AF, and any mood is justified imo! 

I'm all for assisted conception (I accidently wrote contraception...not exactly ha) and I'll always say go for it, but remember you could get pregnant in the meantime, as well. There's always a chance (except for when DH is away, which is so crap for you, Nato). I know I've told this story before but my cousin who gave birth on Thursday TTC for over 13 months, having only a handful of periods, and then got pregnant during the IUI process (but before the actual IUI). Doctors told her she had little chance on her own and she did it. I'm saying in this in my most scolding voice....stop self-diagnosing! Tsk Tsk. If you don't know you have hostile CM, endo, bad sperm, etc....I say stay optimistic that you don't. I think I can be too optimistic sometimes, though,. But not always.


----------



## NatoPMT

dazed youre putting me in the frame for a slap. On go on then, as its for my own good

allie, i like hearing your cousins story. I know bad sperm isnt an issue. I also gotta say, its pretty impossible to stop thinking about the issues and what they might be, so i shall respectfully ignore your advice cos im naughty like that. Also, if i assume all is ok, i wont have any motivation to get tested and actually discover if theres owt wrong, and i tend to avoid anyway so i need all the motivation i can get

on the going to Oz, husband just called his boss, and his boss said they can go on wednesday the 8th, instead of the 6th. I am due to ov on either the 11th or 12th, so i have some chance this month, but not great


----------



## vickyd

Hola chickas...

Nato sorry the bitch got ya...Have you ever considered IVF abroad? My doc was telling me that alot of women from UK come to Greece for IVF as the private clinics have high sucess rates and are cheaper. If you (or anyone else) wants i can look into it. Two of Alex's friends are now pregnant after first IVF, ages 39 and 41.

Hearty thanks for always thinking of me babes! Im not doing so great but im trying. It doesnt help that i got into a massive argument with the big boss (owner) of the company i work for today. He is such an ass... I wont even go into it, it will just piss you all off.


----------



## sugarlove

It's nice to hear of other people's success stories. I think if I could just know that I would defo have a baby at some point, I would chill out but it's the unknown that stresses me.:growlmad:

Nato, great news that you're still in with a chance next month:thumbup:

Yes it was the private consultant who advised the lap and hysteroscopy as soon as I mentioned pain and spotting. It was also him who said if Mal's SA didn't improve, we could be going down the IVF route. I suppose I'm just preparing for the worst now just in case. Having said that, if his sperm is so shit, how come he got me up the duff in the first place :shrug:

Nato, if you do pay private, don't expect a long appt. I was in exactly 28 minds, I counted! That for 190 quid, but I do feel it was worth it!

Alllie, I know you had bad news a while ago too. Have you made any decisions about what to do next hun?

Hi Cazza :hugs:

I'm off to BD, Mal just came home!

Chat later x


----------



## Jaymes

Hey all, thanks for all the welcome backs! You all are great!

We did go to the Harry Potter Theme park, it was pretty cool, and the main reason we went there. It was incredibly crowded and the lines were very very long, but it was really cool!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Jaymes - glad you had a good time. Did you hear the Harry Potter gossip. 

https://www.metro.co.uk/showbiz/848...daniel-radcliffe-in-secret-love-child-rumours

Hiya Vic, how are you getting on? We are missing you here so its lovely to see ya. If you want us all to start slagging off the boss, i am game. Lets verbally kick his head in. 

I hadnt considered going abroad, but my friend is pregnant with a spanish donor egg. Its her baby shower soon, so i shall talk to her about it and see if its somert i could do. If it is, and you could help me work it out, i really would be very grateful.

Sugar, i agree, it cant be that bad if you got pregnant last time. The IVF might help shorten the wait, but you still have a chance every month like Allies cousin. My brother in law had a count of less than a million and needed ICSI, and you are way way ahead of that.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato sending you a massive :hugs: so sorry the bitch got you and fuck to fosters I wish you could go with hubby but its good hes going a couple days later than planned fingers crossed.

Vicky its so lovely to see you :hugs: to you thinking of you and I'm on board for giving your boss a verbal kicking!

:hi: Caz how are you and little one doing? Yeah last nights x-factor was good a double eviction fantastic.


----------



## jenny25

you know i have heard people talking about natural iui what do they mean that they do it themselves ? x


----------



## Jaymes

Nato, that is funny. I can't even imagine!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sorry AF came nato, I feel so gutted for you every month. I hope that doesn't sound patronising, more genuine after 'knowing' you for so many years now xx


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies, just catching up on my lunch break! 

Nato I'm sorry about the stupid ho-bag :hugs: Your posts today have made me laugh though, thanks! (sorry about your couch) :rofl:

Mel I guess I was cheering for the ryders just so that they could win this time around because of the whole 13th man fiasco...but I'm generally not a football fan so I could care less!! :haha: Congrats on Montreal winning!!

Dazed you might want to stay away from me during 2ww too, I will only try to pressure you into POAS!!


----------



## heart tree

Hi Vicky thanks for checking in with us. If you want to tell us your jerk boss story I'm game! 

:rofl: at Sugar leaving us to go BD!

Jenny, at home IUI is kind of scary to me. You have to insert a catheter perfectly up your cervix and into your uterus. If you google at home insemination you'll get some info. I sometimes have Tim deposit his sperm into a cup and I use a needless syringe and/or a soft cup to insert it. But I don't use a catheter to bypass the cervix. Too scared. 

I can't remember what the rest of you chattys were talking about so I'll go back and read. I did like the idea of a vacation to Greece with some cheap IVF involved!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Girls!!
Wow, Lucy, that's so cool that you can fly! Sorry you maybe already said this, but are you taking lessons now or do you already have your license? 
OMG the spilled softcup story is hilarious Hearty! So I am a little confused though...did Tim just wake up randomly at 4 am and decide he would give you this present?
Sorry about the ho bag Nato. I'm glad you are looking into some other options now, but seriously I just want to punch her in the face sometimes.
Yay for 12 weeks Sassy and for the third trimester Mel! So exciting!

We had our apartment showing tonight so hopefully we will get some offers tomorrow. I am totally excited to see what happens. I can't stop crying on and off all day today though because the hubby is leaving tomorrow to drive down to Oslo to start his new job on Wednesday. He'll be back in a few weeks and then again for Christmas. Once the new year starts and he gets more settled in his job he will be coming home everything Thursday night (or Friday) for the weekend. I am so happy that he finally has a good job but living apart more than 50% of the time is going to take some adjustment.
I am sad that he's going to be gone so much during this pregnancy and probably the first couple of years afterwards, but at the moment I am more worried that something will happen with this one and then he won't be around that much for us to even try again. I am trying to optimistic, but right now I'm just sad:( 

I just packed him a giant care package for the drive and for his new little apartment. 
Now I really need a dog to keep me company!

On the plus side, I can spend more time on BnB in the evenings without judgement;)


----------



## pregoinnorge

oh one more thing! My MIL found this study that the local hospital is doing where they try to use blood tests, ultrasounds, and other tests in early pregnancy to predict if women are more likely to develop pre-eclampsia. It sounds like a pretty cool study and although we don't get paid anything, that means we get a shit-load of free ultrasounds along the way :) I got my acceptance package and have my first appointment in early january at 11 weeks


----------



## heart tree

Wow Amy that's a lot to deal with hon. We are pretty adaptable creatures and eventually you'll get more accustomed to it. But it must be awful right now. Luckily you got yourself knocked up before all of these changes! How far away will he be?

To clarify, Tim was up partying with the husbands of the two pregnant women at my Thanksgiving. They are all musicians and they were jamming until 3:00 am or so. When they left, he did the deed in the cup. Since we had failed sex earlier in the night I gave him the cup and asked him to do it! That's why it was at 4am!


----------



## heart tree

Cool study! When is your first scan?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm glad you aksed that Amy I was wondering the same thing! I made upthe story that Tim had a horny dream so woke up and loaded the goods in the cup, my preggo brain is crazy!! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

If Tim only knew about this conversation!


----------



## LucyJ

:haha: love the way your mind works sassy. Happy 12 weeks.

Wow amy you have a lot on I hope once you and hubby settle into it it wont be to bad. I just had the one of lesson it was for my 30th birthday present which was august from my mum and dad. I would love to have more lessons and get my private lesson but we just cant afford it.


----------



## Jaymes

Flying is a very expensive hobby! My DH has a whole job (on the side) that he funds his addiction with! He wants me to get a sports license so that I can take over in case of an emergency, but I've been putting it off, I've flown a few times with him, but everytime I am totally white knuckled and if we hit turbulence while I have control I totally freak!


----------



## sugarlove

Here's a pic of the snow in York. Ignore my dog's evil flashing eyes:haha:
 



Attached Files:







hound_in_snow.jpg.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## heart tree

Beautiful Sugar! Your dog does look a bit demonic. Haha. Did you get the deed done??


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, its all about the unknown anxiety innit. I feel the same, if i knew i had a baby (or 3 but i think i know now that aint gonna happen) then i wouldnt be breaking sofas with my vast bulk. 

Hiya Luce. Glad i have another shouter at Fosters adverts. Look out for the one that starts 'Johno' - then start shouting. i think he put his own name in on purpose. Is it your appointment on Wednesday? Is it a private or nhs fs? 

Dont think so jenny, unless they have a very good aim with a teeny tiny pipe 

googled and found:

_Natural IUI: A Less Invasive Option

For some couples, natural IUI might be a better and less expensive way to conceive. With typical IUI, the women's ovulation cycle is monitored closely. She is then given medication, sometimes in the form of pills or injections, that stimulates ovulation.

While this increases the likelihood of producing well-timed eggs, it also increases the chances of a multiple birth since more than one egg may be released. For some women, these medications cause a lot of unwanted side effects.

Another potential drawback to IUI is the cost. Most insurance companies don't cover the cost of fertility treatments, which can easily run into thousands of dollars for just one attempt. Each additional form of assistance, from fertility medications to ultrasound monitoring, costs more out-of-pocket money.

Natural IUI is a less expensive and less invasive procedure that may work for many couples. With this procedure, a woman naturally ovulates on her own, without outside assistance. When ovulation occurs, the sperm is injected into the uterus using a small syringe. The sperm will then, hopefully, travel up the fallopian tubes and meet the egg, causing fertilization._

After heartys post, do people actually do this at home? i thought it just meant iui without drugs?? how the bloody hell do you do that? i cant even check my cervix position without cringing. 

Jaymes, i bet a few of them are sweating a bit

Thanks cesca mate. It's weird isnt it, imagine if when i first knew you, we knew we'd be going through whats happened this year. I was meaning to ask you to give Zig and Ted a wave from me. 

Hi yogi. Step away from Dazed - infecting her will not make you less infected with the addictions you know. Have you tested yet? I wanna see who will crack first between you and hearty. Think i know the answer. 

Hi Amy - fingers crossed at offers tomorrow! is the housing market ok over there? I dont envy you with this job and travelling situation, id be really upset too. At least you dont need to worry about ov / bd, but you need him there. Theres no reason to worry about this one though - bean is staying put. You really have got a lot of nasties going on - you will need guilt free disco posting, we will be your surrogate partner.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> If Tim only knew about this conversation!

Im gonna grass you up and tell him


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha. He's a big softy really Hearty!

I did get the deed done thanks and had a bowl of chicken broth afterwards :haha:


----------



## jenny25

i dont mind checking my cervix tbh ive kinda figured it out anyway i dunno if i could do home iui i mean could you not cause damage? i have no idea maybe youtube has videos lol xx


----------



## NatoPMT

cor look at all that snow. there hasnt been a single goddamn flake in london. im coming to york (assuming i wont get chased off by the hound of the snowy garden)


----------



## Dazed

Oh my. Hearty you are a brave woman having your man give you a cup of goo!

Pressure me all you want Yogi and Nato, I will not crack (at least I don't think).


----------



## NatoPMT

it actually makes me feel a bit queasy to check my cervix Jenny. It makes me feel queasy if i do pelvic floor exercises too. 

i wouldnt like to risk jabbing around, youre right, what if you sneezed mid operation?


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> Oh my. Hearty you are a brave woman having your man give you a cup of goo!

haha



Dazed said:


> Pressure me all you want Yogi and Nato, I will not crack (at least I don't think).

dont, i will respond to the challenge and end up making myself a worse addict. I will be testing 13 days before ov now. Not 13dpo, 13dbo


----------



## jenny25

god i wouldnt like to think what would happen , i hate how the timing and that cause paul he is out the house for atleast 12 hours a day so depending on when that eggy gets released urgh why does it need to be all blah i think i will stick to the way we are doing for now lol x


----------



## jenny25

you know what im gonna get paul to leave me a pot of goo in the morning haha i bet he will look at me funny cause we havent talked about it lol x


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> you know what im gonna get paul to leave me a pot of goo in the morning haha i bet he will look at me funny cause we havent talked about it lol x

you could request it with a croissant and a flower in a bud vase on a tray

(hearty, i think Tim is very dedicated to do that, im not taking the mickey out of him, just running with the theme)


----------



## jenny25

lol i think i will bring up the subject of self deposit and see what he says x


----------



## LucyJ

I'm coming to york too we havent had any snow picture is gorgeous sugar.

Jaymes I think flying will always be an amazing experience and something I love but dont think I could ever turn it into a hobby unless I won the lottery maybe my other love is photography I am thinking about trying to sell some of my photos.

I will look out for that advert nato and give it what for steve might think I've finally lost the plot or maybe not. Our appointment wed is at the hospital but I have no idea if we're seeing a fs or just having blood taken then seeing someone with the results. I'm starting to feel nervous about it part of it is having to go to the same place we had all our scans just driving past the place makes my stomach flip I hate it as we've never left there with good news well we left once with good news but it turned into bad news for us.


----------



## NatoPMT

I hear you Luce, that must take you right back there. One day it will be a place for happy memories as well - i hope you get some answers from them.


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> dont, i will respond to the challenge and end up making myself a worse addict. I will be testing 13 days before ov now. Not 13dpo, 13dbo

 :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Well hearty, look what you have started.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg, I forgot to tell you, I have had yorkshire pudding success. I made sunday lunch yesterday for some friends, and my friend Ben showed me how to do it. For the recipe, just make sure you have equal parts of egg, milk and flour. So however much volume of egg you have, add the same volume of flour and then of milk. Do it in a bigger dish, and the oil (not olive oil or butter as it doesnt get hot enough - i used sunflower but most use beef fat) must cover the whole of the dish and a bit more, then instead of putting the dish in the oven, put it on the stove and heat from the gas ring until it smokes. When you pour the batter in, it will start cooking and fluffing up immediately. Then put it straight in the oven and dont open the oven door. I did though.
> 
> In total, ive been trying for 13 months now sugar - thats the number i told my dr. Im going to get a private consultation alongside my nhs tests and referrals (assuming i get referred) - i was worried the private dr would make me get all the bloods done again at £90 a pop. The SA is £200 and we've already had that done. Will they all make me pay for the tests again or can i use the NHS results do you know?

Good advice on the yorkshire pudding! Congrats on the success! I will try it your way next time!



cazza22 said:


> Hey girls just wanted to pop in n give out some hugs :hugs:
> 
> So happy about last nights x factor results! About bloody time those 2 got threw out I love a good double whammy eviction I do!!
> 
> As for flying Luce ur such a dare devil there us no way hosay I'd pilot a tin with wings :nope:. I am obsessed with watching Air Crash Investigations I've watched em all haha :rofl: so I really dint help myself, I have to go to the docs for beta blockers to calm me down when we go on holidays abroad I'm that bad!! God bless me when I have to tell my children that everythings ok on a plane because as it stands I cry for the first & last hour in the air haha xxx
> 
> meggles how are you getting on babe? All good I hope?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great xxx
> 
> lots of lov hugs n kisses xxx caz xxx

I'm fine... Nothing worth complaining about, although I can usually find something anyway! LOL How are you?



vickyd said:


> Hola chickas...
> 
> Nato sorry the bitch got ya...Have you ever considered IVF abroad? My doc was telling me that alot of women from UK come to Greece for IVF as the private clinics have high sucess rates and are cheaper. If you (or anyone else) wants i can look into it. Two of Alex's friends are now pregnant after first IVF, ages 39 and 41.
> 
> Hearty thanks for always thinking of me babes! Im not doing so great but im trying. It doesnt help that i got into a massive argument with the big boss (owner) of the company i work for today. He is such an ass... I wont even go into it, it will just piss you all off.

Sorry you're having a rough time still. I wish I could give you a big hug! :hugs: Feel free to rant about your boss, even if it pisses us off.



Jaymes said:


> Hey all, thanks for all the welcome backs! You all are great!
> 
> We did go to the Harry Potter Theme park, it was pretty cool, and the main reason we went there. It was incredibly crowded and the lines were very very long, but it was really cool!

That sounds REALLY cool!



pregoinnorge said:


> Hi Girls!!
> Wow, Lucy, that's so cool that you can fly! Sorry you maybe already said this, but are you taking lessons now or do you already have your license?
> OMG the spilled softcup story is hilarious Hearty! So I am a little confused though...did Tim just wake up randomly at 4 am and decide he would give you this present?
> Sorry about the ho bag Nato. I'm glad you are looking into some other options now, but seriously I just want to punch her in the face sometimes.
> Yay for 12 weeks Sassy and for the third trimester Mel! So exciting!
> 
> We had our apartment showing tonight so hopefully we will get some offers tomorrow. I am totally excited to see what happens. I can't stop crying on and off all day today though because the hubby is leaving tomorrow to drive down to Oslo to start his new job on Wednesday. He'll be back in a few weeks and then again for Christmas. Once the new year starts and he gets more settled in his job he will be coming home everything Thursday night (or Friday) for the weekend. I am so happy that he finally has a good job but living apart more than 50% of the time is going to take some adjustment.
> I am sad that he's going to be gone so much during this pregnancy and probably the first couple of years afterwards, but at the moment I am more worried that something will happen with this one and then he won't be around that much for us to even try again. I am trying to optimistic, but right now I'm just sad:(
> 
> I just packed him a giant care package for the drive and for his new little apartment.
> Now I really need a dog to keep me company!
> 
> On the plus side, I can spend more time on BnB in the evenings without judgement;)

Well, I like that bit about spending more time with us! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

AFM... Today kind of sucked in a not baby-related way. It rained all day... which meant I was running errands and getting drenched. My bank had a "technical difficulty" that rendered my debit card useless whilst I was in the throws of shopping! Our Christmas lights were supposed to go up outside tonight... but again with the rain! I wanted to call in an order for taco pizza for dinner, and no one would answer the damn phone. :hissy:

But, I'm fine... The shot this morning was fine. I'm nervous about tonight's, because its more complicated. But, I'm sure it'll be okay once I've done it once... I hope! FX'd! No complaints that are worth whinging about... but I'll always find a reason! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Jenny! Let us know if he complies and it works.

Sugar, the York snow is beautiful. We have another storm here in the works right now. I keep wishing for a snow day but they're hearty folk up here and tend to tough it out. 

Nato, it sounds like the two day window you've gotten will put you in your fertile time! Didn't you ov a bit earlier last cycle as well? Maybe you'll ov a few days sooner this time (but not too soon...)

Thanks for sharing the Harry Potter love child story. Is it wrong of me to kind of wish I had one of their love children? I have a creepy crush on all of them, except Daniel Radcliffe. 

Amy, that arrangement does sound like it will take some adjusting but as others have pointed out at least you don't have to time BDing. The way it panned out kind of affirms that it was all meant to me. That's awesome about the study you're on! It will bring a lot peace of mind, I'm sure.



sugarlove said:


> Alllie, I know you had bad news a while ago too. Have you made any decisions about what to do next hun?

Well, I was bummed to hear I have PCOS but as the main prob with that is ovulating, and I ovulated at a normal time with the soy, I am not as worried as I was at first. I guess I'm more worried about my progesterone, but I have another gyno appt on Weds. I'll do Metformin, Clomid if prescribed and do what I have to do to get healthy but I am going to make a conscious effort not to worry about infertility or think about any next steps until I've been trying a year-which will be April. 

Lucy, it looks like we both have to go back to hospitals associated with our miscarriages on Wednesday. Good luck with your appointment. :hugs: I think I'll be getting all of my blood results back and getting an ulstrasound.


----------



## Allie84

Why is tonight's more complicated, Megg? Sorry about the rain!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Why is tonight's more complicated, Megg? Sorry about the rain!

It turned out okay... but it was more complicated because it wasn't pre-mixed. I had to pull out the right amount of sterile water, dissolve the medication in it, pull out half the meds, etc. Plus, its a needless re-hydration process that uses a Q-cap!

These:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4LOl7WqbF7g/S3926cghj3I/AAAAAAAADR8/R22sG9AOcC0/s400/IMG_1196.JPG

It did manage to bleed a little bit... and stung when I pushed the meds in. But, it wasn't bad... just a little less comfortable than the others. :shrug: Oh well!


----------



## Megg33k

Does this look okay, Hearty? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







blanket fabric.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## heart tree

Beautiful Megg! I'm super excited. Are you loving them? You should love them. By the way, you are such a star for going through all you are for this babe. I can't believe all the shots you are doing. You are going to have your medical degree after this.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Beautiful Megg! I'm super excited. Are you loving them? You should love them. By the way, you are such a star for going through all you are for this babe. I can't believe all the shots you are doing. You are going to have your medical degree after this.

Yes, I love, love, love them! As soon as I saw it, I stopped looking! I just knew in my heart it was the right fabric! :cloud9:

Thank you! The shots... They get easier and harder every time. I know that doesn't make sense... but the mental part seems to get harder while the physical part has become 2nd nature to me. My "baby thought" for today sums it up really well, I think. (Baby Thought #91: This journey seems to get a little more complicated each day. But, it makes me realize even more that I'd do anything to get the life I see in my dreams... the life where I rock you to sleep every night and give you all the love I have in my heart just waiting on you!)

I'm just trying to get through it and checking off each day as it comes! Putting up a shocking pic! I was blown away when I actually went through and did the checking off.

Also had a small gasp at this earlier... copied/pasted from my journal! :shock:



Megg33k said:

> By the way... EEK! I could be pregnant in 1.5 weeks! It makes me :cloud9: and :cry: at the same time!
> 
> https://lt3m.lilypie.com/wa0em6.png https://lt3m.lilypie.com/hLBAm6.png https://lt3m.lilypie.com/0rc4m5.png
> https://lt3m.lilypie.com/s3sKm5.png https://lt3m.lilypie.com/zGoym5.png https://lt3m.lilypie.com/ioxum5.png


 



Attached Files:







Dec IVF Cycle Calendar Countdown.jpg
File size: 73.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## heart tree

Absolutly amazing. I can't believe how far you've come. Oh I hope you are knocked up in 1.5 weeks!!! 

Send me that fabric soon. I can get started this weekend. I really can't wait!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Absolutly amazing. I can't believe how far you've come. Oh I hope you are knocked up in 1.5 weeks!!!
> 
> Send me that fabric soon. I can get started this weekend. I really can't wait!

No worries! I'm sending it tomorrow! :)


----------



## heart tree

Awesome! This is going to be so fun. It wills definitely help me get through the tww!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh good! I'm glad I can "help" you by letting you make something beautiful for me and my future baby! It feels odd to think this is somehow helping you! I consider it a HUGE favor. I might have made you a bit of a "thank you" gift to send with it. I can't say what it is though!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Wow, Megg, you're so hardcore with all of your needles and drugs! What a champ! I pass out at the sight of needles. And what awesome quilt material. I love that amanda will make you this! 
Hi Allie! I hope you can get some more info at your appointment. I somehow missed that you have PCOS? Was that confirmed with an ultrasound? I think your idea to relax until april might be a good idea. It seems doctors don't even really start helping until then anyway so it makes sense for you to just wait it out. Of course, I have everything crossed that you won't have to deal with it in April :) With your ovulation more in control now it must really help!
Thanks everyone for the nice words. I feel better about things today so I am going to try to just stay positive. We packed up his car last night with all sorts of random stuff for his little apartment. Basically I gave him all the junk that I don't want around our new apartment so that I can go shopping :)
Our apartment sold this morning so that's a huge relief. Now I have one entire month to pack up the place, so that should be do-able.
Kristian will be home again in 10 days. And I have my first real ultrasound in only 9 days. I am starting my first night alone with a marathon of girly tv shows and flannel pajamas. There may even be a mud-mask involved. Watch out!


----------



## jenny25

well af has now turned too the smallest amount of spotting yay finished earlier than usual so i guess everything practically came out on sunday lol i spoke to paul about donating stuff in a pot for me too use and he is gonna think about it he said he didnt imagine making a baby this way i said paul i didnt either but if we get to go through fertility treatment we would have do it i said loads of people do this so i have left him with it so if i decide to do it that way what would i need to get? i have preeseed at home what type of syringe do i need and do i need anything else like thing that opens up down below if you get a smear done ? x


----------



## LucyJ

> Thank you! The shots... They get easier and harder every time. I know that doesn't make sense... but the mental part seems to get harder while the physical part has become 2nd nature to me. My "baby thought" for today sums it up really well, I think. (Baby Thought #91: This journey seems to get a little more complicated each day. But, it makes me realize even more that I'd do anything to get the life I see in my dreams... the life where I rock you to sleep every night and give you all the love I have in my heart just waiting on you!)
> 
> I'm just trying to get through it and checking off each day as it comes! Putting up a shocking pic! I was blown away when I actually went through and did the checking off.
> 
> Also had a small gasp at this earlier... copied/pasted from my journal!

Megg your baby thought made me cry in a good way if that makes sense I think you are a truely amazing women with such strength and your little one will be so lucky to have you as a mum I hope you get the life with your baby soon. I cant beleieve how quickly the time is going I'm keeping everything crossed that you are pregnant in 1 and half weeks.

I think that amanda making your blanket is so lovely and a positive sign that things for both of you will work out perfectly. :hugs:

Allie I hadnt realises your appointment was tomorrow as well I hope it goes well for you I will be thinking of you and we can hold each others hands to get through going to places with bad memories lets hope as Nato says they become somewere filled with happy ones for us both soon. :hugs:

Amy congratulations on selling your place wow a month then your be moving it must be exicting :happydance: to your first scan it will be here in no time enjoy being curled up in your pj's and watching girlie tv. :hugs:

Jenny I'm pleased AF is easeing up for you and have no idea about what you would need sorry but good luck with it all.


----------



## jenny25

well paul may deposit some sperm at home for me too insert so i was wondering what things i would need to get the job done ?xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

sorry for butting in :haha: dont know why i was on the thread but jenny we got a kit from 'co-parent match' under the shop online section, and secretly thats what we used and what worked this time :winkwink: no one knows but thats what worked for us x


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: mummytoangel,

how are you?


----------



## Dazed

Good Morning ladies.

Still haven't tested and I don't think I am going to at this point. I think I was just getting my hopes up about this month, like I said I wasn't going to.

How are you doing Nato?

Megg, glad your meds went ok last night and hoping that the next week speeds right past you so you can move even closer to your BFP!

Hope the preggos in here are doing well and hope the rest of you are having a good day!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, ladies! Glad the witch is on her way out, Jenny! :hugs:

Thanks for the kind words, lovelies. My baby thoughts almost always make me cry... in a good way. I can't believe I've done over 90 of them already. I went into it hoping that I'd only do about 28 before my BFP... and now I'm on 92 (today) and haven't even started working on it. That's going to be one HUGE book! 

I'll get my hopes up for you, Dazed. I can't really have many expectations about my cycle yet... its only barely started... So, I'll focus on you until I need to switch back to my life! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hey mummy2angel, I love seeing posts from you happily pregnant as we had our miscarriages around the same time when I first joined BnB. :hugs:

About these kits and syringes...one thing I just thought of is don't you have to be really careful putting it up there without air in the syringe? I remember reading about possible embolisms when air goes up there. Just be careful. :hugs: I could be talking nonsense.

Amy, thanks for the lovely words! :hugs: Enjoy your pjs, girly tv and mud mask. It sounds like my type of night!! 

Lucy, I will be thinking of you as well tomorrow and we can be holding hands in spirit. :hugs: I wasn't nervous yesterday but all of a sudden today I'm envisioning all kinds of bad results. I had a dream I had a sky high FSH level. 

Megg and Hearty, that is going to be such a beautiful baby blanket. :hugs: I cannot believe how soon you will be pregnant, Megg!!


----------



## NatoPMT

cor, look at the 'probable egg transfer' - thats getting close. You only have to wait 10 days for testing after IVf dont you? ahh, yes, i remember.... christmas eve bfp. 

I will be testing christmas day. So thats a full on benny for me over everyone elses turkey

Im ok Dazed, bit grumpy. How about yourself. what are you now, approx 11 dpo? 

ive been working out my probabilities, and they arent good for December with at best, a bd 3 days before ov, assuming i ov on CD13. I checked on FF and all the charts with pregnancy with that BD pattern look to me like they have more questionnable ov days cos most of them dont use opks or they have dotted lines. 

have been thinking about phoning a sperm bank to get some on ice for home insemination. 

I thought about the air bubbles too allie, most of the kits tell you to tap the side of the syringe


----------



## NatoPMT

well im already out for the rest of 2010. Husband's work couldn't get him a wednesday flight, so he's now going on Monday again. 

i'm so pissed off.


----------



## heart tree

FFS Nato!!!!

Fuckity, fuck fuck fuck. 

Can't you get his sperm chilled for at home insemination then?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh shit I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Jenny (and Nato), this is the website I referred to when I decided to try in home insemination. I did not use a needle. I used a needless syringe. And yes, you do need to tap the air bubbles out. 

Or, you can just put the sperm in a soft cup and insert the soft cup. Instructions for both methods are at https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/homeinsem.html

Also, I bought my needless syringes off of Amazon.com. I also use Preseed before inserting the sperm.

I use this method on days when Tim isn't up to the job (like Thanksgiving). I don't think the success rate is as high as old fashioned BD'ing, but I'd rather have some chance than no chance at all.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato, that really sucks! I hope that you do get your BFP already so you aren't out for the rest of the year! :(


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks girls

Hearty, i have been looking up home chilling, but its so confusing, i was thinking about getting a kit but seems it would only last 1 night for home chilling, is that right? I cant find any sets in the uk, will have a look again now, cos im distracted by clinic freezing, but the prices are unbelievable.


----------



## yogi77

WTF, that sucks Nato...so sorry.


----------



## NatoPMT

that was the site i was looking at hearty! the home overnight chilling set wouldnt get here by saturday from america i dont think

Mel, im on CD2, defo not pregnant right now. bitch crap wank fuck. etc.


----------



## heart tree

Honestly I know nothing about the home chill. I was thinking more along the lines of a clinic. How much are they? They should sell home chill machines. I bet a lot of women would buy them. Surely many women who are ttc have husbands who travel during ov. I'll do some googling for you and see what I come up with.


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks yogi. doesnt it. even the thought of a drunken christmas is no fun


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> thanks yogi. doesnt it. even the thought of a drunken christmas is no fun

uuugggh I'm dreading Christmas if I get bfn.


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks hearty, im not sure what would be needed, but seems we would need a consultation, sperm testing, test freezes, HIV / Hep B etc testing, all sorts. seems to be about £1000 from what i can work out

Im thinking a sperm bank would be better than a fertility clinic for my purposes.


----------



## msarkozi

awe man!!! I was just counting days on the calendar, is there any way he can get home for around ovulation time? I have no idea if this is possible or not, but is there a way he can freeze it while he is gone, and ship it to you?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Nato that truly sucks, I hope you can find a sperm place and quickly. Would it be crazy to fly there for a few days?? Yes it would be, I'll shut up now!!xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

yes sassy you lunatic. Now you have me googling flights!! look what youve done. Hmm, with time differences and stuff, it would take about a week to get there and back and stay for the weekend. I bet id get there, and not ovulate cos of the 24 hours flight stress. now that would be a bitch

Mel, hes going to australia, its a 24 hour flight, pretty much as far away as you can get. no viable popping back options

Ive just called the Bridge Clinic where my friend got treated, and its not possible, they want HIV tests and all sorts before they would freeze - the tests we have already had done would count for future reference and shes sending me the stuff on IVF for me to wrinkle my nose up at anyway 

she also got confused when i said i wanted artificial insemination, rather than IUI, which i was starting to think about but then she said he needed bloods before they would freeze

i feel a bit better having been told no, like its better to be told no than sit here confusing myself and being annoyed at myself for not making the right enquiries.


----------



## vickyd

Hello again!

Nato 1000 quid for just storing the sperm or doing the insertion procedure as well???? If you only want to store and do a home insemination i think you are right that a sperm bank is the best way to go...Stupid question but cant you get a sterile cup and store in your freezer?

Megg love the fabric you chose...I think it will turn out excellent in the hands of master craftswoman Hearty!!!

AFM im pretty sure that if i wasnt pregnant i would be fired from my job...In greece you cannot fire a pregnant woman for a year and a half after she gives birth. I guess its my hormones or all the shit that happened last week but i cant let anything go at work. Usually when my boss is being an ass i ignore him and just take his verbal abuse. Now i talk back and yesterday i told him to go to hell lol!!! I guess unless i relax a bit ill be looking for a job this time next year!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry :-(

Grrr that's so annoying! What about frezzing at home? Is there anyway that would work at all??xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

LOL at Vicky telling her boos to go to hell, I wanna do that :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

Nato I am so sorry!!!!! I really hope there is a option that will work out for this month. 

Vicky, it's totally a hormonal thing. I told my boss off last week as well :)


----------



## vickyd

It would be funny except my boss id actually the owner of the company!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh, that sucks!!! I hope you aren't looking for a new job!! I am sure they will chalk it up to a hormonal thing


----------



## heart tree

I'm still researching the home chill option but it's hard cuz I'm on the bus and there are people standing over me probably reading over my shoulder. I haven't found any good options at this point. I'm so sorry. I love that you looked at flights though! 

I know a drunken Christmas isn't ideal but you should go buy yourself a gorgeous outfit (or 3 with all the money you are saving by not flying to Oz). Then buy a bottle of expensive champagne (or 3 to go with each outfit) and make a good time out of it. Champagne and clothes help lift my spirits temporarily.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im gonna tell your boss to go to hell too. Nice one though, i think id be tempted to take advantage of that law. I think you are entitled to feel out of sorts and can tell who the hell you like to do what the hell you want to 

You cant home freeze, that was my first googling stop when i discovered about stupid trip to stupid australia. Apparently you can damage the genetics and end up with a poorly baby if any sperm at all survive 

The whole price list thing got confusing, but the IUI itself would be £790 extra at the clinic i was eyeballing. I have found american ones where he just does it in a cup and posts it. Stupid england and its lack of questionable internet companies


----------



## heart tree

Vicky you are such a bad ass! You are going to remember this day when your girl is a teenager and tells you to go to hell!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah I saw the one where he puts it in a cup and then posts it. As far as using your own freezer it is impossible as NATO already knows. I looked into this a while back when Tim was going to England. I was hoping to google and find some sort of at home freezing machine but haven't found anything yet. I bet it is the clinics trying to keep a hold on the market. Their charges are outrageous!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Nato - I would ring every tom, dick and harry tomorrow, there must be someone that could do it without all the testing. Bloody hell how hard would it be to put some swimmers in the freezer, stupid companys!! 

My friend works for a fertility company in Essex I could ask the question if you want.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Bad ass Vicky who balled her eyes out all evening because she lost it and told her boss to go to hell!!! He just infuriates me!!!!! One of the products i designed in 2009 (after my losses i pulled alot of all nighters in the lab) is doing excellent right now, and at the Dubai trade show there was huge interest from many large multinational companies. So the sales reps came back all enthused and were praising me like crazy. So i saw the look in his eye, "uh oh shes gonna ask for a raise or a bonus any day now" and was sure he would try and pick a fight so that i would be too intimidated to ask. Thats exactly what he did yesterday and the result was i told him off and hence will not ask for my much deserved raise and/or bonus!! Hes sooo smart and im too emotional for my own good....


----------



## NatoPMT

I have told husband its £550 to fly to australia for the weekend, and he is now actually tryingt o talk me into it. I dont think anyone has ever flown to australia for the weekend. 

I know that some donors freeze at home with special kits, i read on wiki:

_If sperm is provided by a private donor, either directly or through a sperm agency, it is usually supplied fresh, not frozen, and it will not be quarantined. Donor sperm provided in this way may be given directly to the recipient woman or her partner, or it may be transported in specially insulated containers. Some donors have their own freezing apparatus to freeze and store their sperm_

but suspect that hearty is right and the market is cornered for a reason

we want babies, not to make clinics loads of money - we are being taken advantage of. 

yes please sassy, do ask if poss x


----------



## NatoPMT

if i went to australia and conceived a boy, i would have to call him Sidney.

Vic.. fuck him, ask for your pay rise anyway, sounds like you deserve one. Can your next project be a home freezing kit, we will give you a pay rise then


----------



## vickyd

Sidney is a cool name.... I say go to Australia, fuck the sperm banks and fertility clinics! Cant you stay longer than a weekend?


----------



## Jaymes

NatoPMT said:


> if i went to australia and conceived a boy, i would have to call him Sidney.
> 
> Vic.. fuck him, ask for your pay rise anyway, sounds like you deserve one. Can your next project be a home freezing kit, we will give you a pay rise then

:rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Yes Vicky, please make an at home freezing kit. Pretty please? We will all pay you. 

Nato, go to Australia if you can. I've also known girls named Sydney. It is a win/win situation. Good thing he isn't going to Perth.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, your boss is a complete ass and if he fires you or if you quit, he'll realize how valuable you were. He needs to be slapped.

I'm now shoving cookies in my face because I'm so upset with awful bosses and the lack of freezer kits.


----------



## vickyd

Ok girls ill get on it straight away!! Hell ill be unemployed soon enough ill have plenty of time on my hands!!!


----------



## LucyJ

aww vicky sorry your boss it being a total arse :hugs: You should ask for your pay rise it sounds like you totally deserve it you shouldnt even have to ask they should offer you it.

Nato that sucks that you cant frezze at home or find a clinic to do it at a reasonable price these companies really do take the piss but a weekend in Australia would be nice I say go for it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I say fuck work and fly to Oz, it's cheaper and you actually get to bonk your hot Hubby.

Will speak to her first thing Hun and let you know.xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I say go to Australia!!! 

Vicky - you deserve a raise for sure!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky sounds like you has every right to say that to him, tosspot!!

What was it you made? Or whatever you call it!!xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha at hearty stuffing her face in sympathy. 

the flying to australia has been seriously considered and rejected, my work would go mental if i took time off, i cant take time off my course, flying delays my ovulation and i get terrible jetlag and my legs blow up like sausages so would be too exhausted and unsexy to do it, plus of course i cant afford it. and no one in their right mind would fly to oz for a weekend. Love the way you lot arent in your right minds. 

it was a fun fantasy for a bit. boo.


----------



## vickyd

We make building chemicals, so nothing hard core like cutting edge medical research for me!!! I designed a new construction sealant that basically combines two of the best technologies and does not contain the harmful chemicals that were used until recently. Again not Nobel stuff but in our buisness its a very significant product.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Vicky, that is impressive! But maybe at your new job, you will be doing things for fertility purposes. 

Nato, I invited everyone on the crazy train a long time ago. We are all regulars on this ride now. Don't ever expect us to give you advice that is "logical" or "affordable."


----------



## yogi77

Nato, yes we are crazy but who's to say what's "normal" anyways!!! I say go to Australia and enjoy some time there and get in some overseas :sex:!


----------



## Allie84

I'm sorry Nato. Can you just BD at the last possible minute with him (at the airport perhaps) and as you'll be maybe 5 days from ovulation just make sure you use lots of preseed and keep putting it up there the next few days to help the swimmers stay alive until the eggy? It's not ideal by any means but you still have a chance. 

Vicky, your boss pisses me right off!!! It seems so unfair. Way to design that sealant, btw.


----------



## Dazed

Well, finally home from work!

Nato, I'm doing well. Anthing I thought was a symptom has now passed. I believe I am about 11dpo but I could be as few as 6dpo based on some cramping I had. So it will either be a 28 day cycle or a 31 day cycle!

Vicky, sorry you had a bad day. The one time I told a boss off, I actually got respected, but I actually wish I had the gull to tell my current boss off.

Hope the rest of you are doing well!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, we know that airport sex works well!! Right Amy?

Dazed, it's still too early to symptom spot. This tww sucks!


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, I know. I tell myself every month that I'm not going to.

Megg, it really means alot to me that you stand by me (and everyone else) every month. I just feel bad that I disappoint you every month.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello!!!!!!!!!!! Big hugs for all my girls!!!

Duffy congrats darlin on your news!!!

Vicky your boss sounds like a wanker, I'd ask for the raise still but I'm braizen LOL!!! Sorry you had to go through that though.

Nato hunni!!! Not the cheapest option hey! Maybe the preseed idea will work, you have to try. Fingers crossed your you chicken!

I hope everyone else is ok. I have been reading...lots of talk on xfactor...blah LOL! Freezing spermies LOL! Hey whatever works. Crappy days, a little boy being born (a friend of Allies??) Well I am thinking of you all.

AFM I am just going in to CD6, I was 3 days late bluhhhhh. But as someone mentioned I have been in high spirits anyway. I have been on my feet about 19 hours a day and have lost over half a stone! I am looking forward to spending some time on my back BD very soon to give my feet a rest :rofl: Thats if we can fit it in! We go on holiday on the 15th. OV should be anytime from the 10th.... BUT, if its late I may even ov while on holiday which could work out well!! Here's hoping anyway! Failing that we'll just have to squeeze some time in that week before.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hey mummy2angel, I love seeing posts from you happily pregnant as we had our miscarriages around the same time when I first joined BnB. :hugs:
> 
> About these kits and syringes...one thing I just thought of is don't you have to be really careful putting it up there without air in the syringe? I remember reading about possible embolisms when air goes up there. Just be careful. :hugs: I could be talking nonsense.
> 
> Amy, thanks for the lovely words! :hugs: Enjoy your pjs, girly tv and mud mask. It sounds like my type of night!!
> 
> Lucy, I will be thinking of you as well tomorrow and we can be holding hands in spirit. :hugs: I wasn't nervous yesterday but all of a sudden today I'm envisioning all kinds of bad results. I had a dream I had a sky high FSH level.
> 
> Megg and Hearty, that is going to be such a beautiful baby blanket. :hugs: I cannot believe how soon you will be pregnant, Megg!!

Lemme fix that: "I cannot believe how soon WE HOPE you will be pregnant, Megg!!" I like the way you think, though! :hugs:

The air thing... It has to be a lot of air with a good bit of force. Its been debunked on many websites!



NatoPMT said:


> cor, look at the 'probable egg transfer' - thats getting close. You only have to wait 10 days for testing after IVf dont you? ahh, yes, i remember.... christmas eve bfp.
> 
> I will be testing christmas day. So thats a full on benny for me over everyone elses turkey
> 
> Im ok Dazed, bit grumpy. How about yourself. what are you now, approx 11 dpo?
> 
> ive been working out my probabilities, and they arent good for December with at best, a bd 3 days before ov, assuming i ov on CD13. I checked on FF and all the charts with pregnancy with that BD pattern look to me like they have more questionnable ov days cos most of them dont use opks or they have dotted lines.
> 
> have been thinking about phoning a sperm bank to get some on ice for home insemination.
> 
> I thought about the air bubbles too allie, most of the kits tell you to tap the side of the syringe

I believe I'm supposed to wait 10-11 days, yeah.



NatoPMT said:


> well im already out for the rest of 2010. Husband's work couldn't get him a wednesday flight, so he's now going on Monday again.
> 
> i'm so pissed off.

That freakin' sucks!!!



yogi77 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> thanks yogi. doesnt it. even the thought of a drunken christmas is no fun
> 
> uuugggh I'm dreading Christmas if I get bfn.Click to expand...

Hey! Me too!



vickyd said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Nato 1000 quid for just storing the sperm or doing the insertion procedure as well???? If you only want to store and do a home insemination i think you are right that a sperm bank is the best way to go...Stupid question but cant you get a sterile cup and store in your freezer?
> 
> Megg love the fabric you chose...I think it will turn out excellent in the hands of master craftswoman Hearty!!!
> 
> AFM im pretty sure that if i wasnt pregnant i would be fired from my job...In greece you cannot fire a pregnant woman for a year and a half after she gives birth. I guess its my hormones or all the shit that happened last week but i cant let anything go at work. Usually when my boss is being an ass i ignore him and just take his verbal abuse. Now i talk back and yesterday i told him to go to hell lol!!! I guess unless i relax a bit ill be looking for a job this time next year!!!

Thank you! :flower:

Nice that you can't be fired right now! LOL He totally deserved to be told off!



NatoPMT said:


> hahaha at hearty stuffing her face in sympathy.
> 
> the flying to australia has been seriously considered and rejected, my work would go mental if i took time off, i cant take time off my course, flying delays my ovulation and i get terrible jetlag and my legs blow up like sausages so would be too exhausted and unsexy to do it, plus of course i cant afford it. and no one in their right mind would fly to oz for a weekend. Love the way you lot arent in your right minds.
> 
> it was a fun fantasy for a bit. boo.

Boo to no Oz trip! :( 



vickyd said:


> We make building chemicals, so nothing hard core like cutting edge medical research for me!!! I designed a new construction sealant that basically combines two of the best technologies and does not contain the harmful chemicals that were used until recently. Again not Nobel stuff but in our buisness its a very significant product.

Sounds like a good creation to me! It doesn't have to save the world to be valuable!



heart tree said:


> Wow Vicky, that is impressive! But maybe at your new job, you will be doing things for fertility purposes.
> 
> Nato, I invited everyone on the crazy train a long time ago. We are all regulars on this ride now. Don't ever expect us to give you advice that is "logical" or "affordable."

Logical and affordable are the 2 things I'm the WORST with! :haha:



Dazed said:


> Well, finally home from work!
> 
> Nato, I'm doing well. Anthing I thought was a symptom has now passed. I believe I am about 11dpo but I could be as few as 6dpo based on some cramping I had. So it will either be a 28 day cycle or a 31 day cycle!
> 
> Vicky, sorry you had a bad day. The one time I told a boss off, I actually got respected, but I actually wish I had the gull to tell my current boss off.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing well!

Perhaps your symptom will come back! :hugs:



Dazed said:


> Yeah, I know. I tell myself every month that I'm not going to.
> 
> Megg, it really means alot to me that you stand by me (and everyone else) every month. I just feel bad that I disappoint you every month.

Hey now! Enough of that! You never disappoint me! You're amazing! I couldn't be disappointed in you unless you gave up! :kiss:



CJSG1977 said:


> Hello!!!!!!!!!!! Big hugs for all my girls!!!
> 
> Duffy congrats darlin on your news!!!
> 
> Vicky your boss sounds like a wanker, I'd ask for the raise still but I'm braizen LOL!!! Sorry you had to go through that though.
> 
> Nato hunni!!! Not the cheapest option hey! Maybe the preseed idea will work, you have to try. Fingers crossed your you chicken!
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok. I have been reading...lots of talk on xfactor...blah LOL! Freezing spermies LOL! Hey whatever works. Crappy days, a little boy being born (a friend of Allies??) Well I am thinking of you all.
> 
> AFM I am just going in to CD6, I was 3 days late bluhhhhh. But as someone mentioned I have been in high spirits anyway. I have been on my feet about 19 hours a day and have lost over half a stone! I am looking forward to spending some time on my back BD very soon to give my feet a rest :rofl: Thats if we can fit it in! We go on holiday on the 15th. OV should be anytime from the 10th.... BUT, if its late I may even ov while on holiday which could work out well!! Here's hoping anyway! Failing that we'll just have to squeeze some time in that week before.

Hoping you catch it this month!!!



AFM... My shots were a nightmare tonight! They both burned when I pushed the meds in, which isn't normal. The one I had to mix last night didn't have enough of it left tonight, which the clinic said could happen. But they said to just throw it out and do a new one. Well, how fucking wasteful can someone be? Jeezus? This shit isn't cheap! So, I mixed a new one and kept the old one (even though they said it can't last more than 24 hours). I don't believe them on that. How could it not? Anyway, I only kept it so that if I ever need a minuscule amount again to make up the difference in quantity that I can use a teeny bit of it. I can't see throwing out half of each vial because its missing less than 1/8 CC. Who knows though!

Honestly, I'm finally getting tired of the shots. 3 a day is just about more than I can handle. It was fine when it was 1... even 2. But adding this 3rd has made me sulky! 

Also, its cold as fuck and snowed a bit today! Do not want! And, I didn't get to the post office, because I had to come home and stab myself instead. :( Guess I'm just in a bad mood. I hope there's a baby at the end of this. I don't know if I can do it again.


----------



## heart tree

Hi CJ! Sorry about the witch but you do sound in great spirits! I hope you ov on holiday. Where are you going?

Jesus Megg what a nightmare. I seriously can't believe how much room for error there is with these meds. You'd think they would make I foolproof. I don't blame you for being sick of the needles. You are such a trooper though. 

Sorry you didn't get to the post office. Hopefully tomorrow. Don't stress though. We'll get the blanket done before the baby arrives. Promise.


----------



## heart tree

Writing over my double post. Ignore.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't mind the pre-filled stuff so much... but I hate the ones I have to fill myself. Unfortunately, I have to fill most of them myself. I only have 1 pre-filled... the pen one. And, even it burned when I injected. I don't get it. It makes me HATE this. But, I'm doing it for a good reason. I just wish I had a guarantee at the end, ya know? I'm terrified of bad news on Friday. So much could be "not right"... I hope its all okay though.

I'll get things mailed tomorrow for sure. I have a ton of stuff to send out! I have to get there tomorrow!


----------



## LucyJ

Aww megg sorry your having a bad day I dont blame you being sick of it it must be so hard mixing it all and sticking yourself with needles but it will all be worth it at the end of the day and I am hoping and praying that you get your baby!! :hugs:

CJ its good to see you good luck with this month hope you have a fab holiday where are you going? Pleased the pub is going well.

Allie I am thinking of you today hope all goes well with your appointment.

Nato big :hugs: how you doing today?

Oh and I am definitely still on board the crazy train!!

AFM: well have had my apppointment and it was so hard I felt physically sick and couldnt stop shaking I even cried at one point I just wanted to get out of that place asap but of course we had to wait. It was like I was reliving every moment we had had there god knows what I'll be like when I'm pregnant again and have to go for scans. Thank god steve was there with me he kept holding my hand and talking to me getting me to think about other things positives things save things. Anyway we finally got called through thankfully we went into a room that we hadn't been in before, the results from bristol regarding the baby werent back so we dont have them which was a bit gutting then she said she would take a little bit of blood from steve and a lot from me. I'm fine with blood tests which is a good thing but steve not so much its weird hes fine with needles, injections and blood but I think its the feeling of the blood leaving his arm that makes him feel funny so she did his first he only had one vial taken and was fine. Then she pulled out all the bottles for me and there were 10 I couldnt believe it 5 big ones, three middle size ones and 2 little ones. She had me on the bed to have it taken I was feeling a bit funny because of the place well I was alright having the blood taken although my vein started to collapse so that wasnt much fun but with a bit of squessing and pushing god knows what else she managed to get it all from one arm before the vein completely gave up the ghost. I'm back home with a sore arm and taking it easy. She said the results will take at least four weeks if not longer and with all the bank holidays coming up I doubt we will hear anything before the end of the year. She did say if and when we get pregnant again they will scan at 7 weeks and then every 2 weeks so that was reassuring. We dont see a fs or anything if the bloods are normal they will just right to us and if not then we will see someone.

I think I should ov this weekend so we going to go for it back to the opks for me I actually feel like I have a bit of control back if that makes sense just hope theres nothing awful in our blood fingers crossed and hopefully next time will be our time.


----------



## vickyd

Luce sounds pretty much like how i felt going back to docs clinic after my last loss. The hardest was waiting for the results but i paid cash and got all my results within a week!!!! When you get pregnant again it will be very hard to go in for the first 3 or 4 scans. For a split second i considered changing doc just so i wouldnt have to go back. Trust me though it does get easier the further along you go.
Crossing my fingers babe that all the tests come out good!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vicky :hugs: I knew it would be hard but I dont think I realised how hard it would be sitting there surronded by bad memories if I hadnt of had steve with me I probably would of walked out. I hate that we have to wait for so long for the results and of course they never give a concrete time just somewhere between 4 and 6 weeks it would be nice to start the new year knowing whats what but I dont think we will have that knowledge. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Megg33k

Luce - Sounds like you're getting the sort of care you deserve. I hope your results come back quicker than expected! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Im doing a bit better hun thnks....Im trying not to stress too much at work and generally not get annoyed at all the stupidity surrounding me at the moment lol!!
Im so envious of all you guys with all the snow...its still 25 degrees here and the garbage men are on strike again so the whole city pretty much reeks....There is a mountain of rubbish right outside our apartment building and i cant even open the windows...


----------



## Dazed

Megg, your so sweet :hugs:. I'm so sorry that you are having a hard time with your shots, but like you said there is a baby to be made at the end of it.

ATM - I have a feeling its going to be one of those days at work. Been her 20 minutes and I have already been arguing with my co-worker on how to do the job I told her to do. Doesn't help when its raining and it makes me want to go home so I don't have to deal the with idiots on the road. On top of that, I worked late last night to do some last minute task because the department that gave it to me doesn't know what doing things before they are due means! ARRRGGGGG!


----------



## vickyd

Looks like its a "problems at work" week!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad you're a little better, Vicky! I can't blame you for being sick of having to be surrounded by stupid! :hugs:

Dazed - Oh, I hate those days! :hugs: Sounds less than optimal! :( I hope the roads aren't too awful! Get home safe, please!

AFM... My shot today... I wasn't thinking and tried the right side. I made sure to put force behind the needle and it actually did that thing that you see a javelin do... where it hit the surface and wavered. How fucked up is that? So, I tried the left side, and it was fine... Same needle too. :shrug: I guess my right side is totally useless now. Bring on Friday... I hope things are good to go and they want me to trigger that night. I know its not likely, but I'd be SO happy to be done with the stims!


----------



## vickyd

poor megg.... So there is a chance all the needle stuff will end on Friday???


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> poor megg.... So there is a chance all the needle stuff will end on Friday???

Yes, there is a chance... just not a good one! Most people have to stim for at least 9-11 days. I'll have taken my 6th set of stims on Thursday night... So, its not super likely that I'll be taken off of them on Friday. I'll probably have to go through the weekend a bit still. My calendar suggests that Saturday might be my last night of stims. I'd be okay with that. Of course, when these shots are done, I get to move on to a 25g needle that's 1.5" long... and it gets jabbed into the top part of my hip/butt every night. So, I'm not really looking forward to that either. :(


----------



## vickyd

Yeah but at least you wont have to do the shot on your own. Get Kevin to perform the shot and since youll be with your pants down......!!!!! Gotta look at the bright side luv!!!!


----------



## Dazed

I will get home safe, it will just take awhile because no one VA can drive in the rain! Not even a drizzle.

Vic, I think its definately going to be one of those weeks. Thats what I get for taking vacation time.

OUCH Megg!!! I don't think I could do that stuff to myself. I thought being poked once a week for over a month to make sure my betas were going down was bad, I couldn't imagine doing it everyday multiple times a day. The worst part is... I DON'T like needles (but I worked in a body piercing shop for 2 years, didn't do the piercings but was the guinee pig hehe).


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Yeah but at least you wont have to do the shot on your own. Get Kevin to perform the shot and since youll be with your pants down......!!!!! Gotta look at the bright side luv!!!!

I definitely won't be doing that one myself. No worries! Just read a lot of horror stories about how much it hurts, because it can tend to leave large, red bumps that are sore to the touch. But, I think I have it figured out in a way that I can avoid that. So, we'll see.



Dazed said:


> I will get home safe, it will just take awhile because no one VA can drive in the rain! Not even a drizzle.
> 
> Vic, I think its definately going to be one of those weeks. Thats what I get for taking vacation time.
> 
> OUCH Megg!!! I don't think I could do that stuff to myself. I thought being poked once a week for over a month to make sure my betas were going down was bad, I couldn't imagine doing it everyday multiple times a day. The worst part is... I DON'T like needles (but I worked in a body piercing shop for 2 years, didn't do the piercings but was the guinee pig hehe).

I never thought I could do this stuff to myself either. You just adapt. I hate needles!


----------



## heart tree

Just a quick pop in before going to work. Allie good luck today. I saw you got your first high on your cbfm today at cd 14! Awesome!

Luce I'm glad you are done with your appointment. I had similar reactions (and still do). It's part of my PTSD theory. We are being triggered with bad memories from the place that they happened. I'm glad that you feel you have some control. 

Sorry about the bad work week Dazed and Vicky!

Megg what can I say but ouch! I'll give a little shout out to the angels for Friday being the day. 

AFM I took Sparkly's advice and filled my progesterone suppository prescription. I was supposed to start using them once I got my BFP but I don't want to leave anything to chance ni started them last night. So far so good. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Hearty! Good call on the progesterone, just in case!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky if I could I'd send you some cold weather although I can't send any snow as we havnt had any yet but it is very cold. 

Thanks Hearty I'm going to have go back to the same place next thursday for my councilling session so may talk to her about it. I think thats a good idea starting the progesterone.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh god what a day!!!! :cry:

I couldn't get my car out this morning, it was completely snowed under on our drive! The door handles were frozen solid so I gave up! I phoned my work and asked one of the blokes to kindly me pick me up which he did, as I walked outside and opened his car door I slid straight under the car, smashed my head on the ice, completely done my back in and hurt my bum! Poor bloke didn't know what to do, he said sh*t do you want me to take you to hospital? I said no and off we went to work! Within 20mins my whole back and neck had jarred up and I'm in so much pain, I'm freaking out that I've killed our baby, Danny went MENTAL which upset me even more.

I'm home now having a lay down and I've listerned to baby's heart but I'm sooooo scared I have a constant lump in my throat, if I lose our baby it's all my fault!! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Sassy I'm sure the baby is fine. You didn't fall on your stomach. Babies in the uterus are. very resilient to these types of things. Think of all the women who exercise during pregnancy. Surely those babes are jostled around too. You have a scan tomorrow right? And you heard the heartbeat. I'm sure everything is ok. Try to relax as best you can.


----------



## LucyJ

Aww sassy I've just responded in your journal but wanted to say here try not to worry you've heard baby's heartbeat and thats a good thing you've got your scan tomorrow which will reassure you. You make sure you put your feet up and relax for the rest of the day wish I could come and look after you. Its probably a bit of shock your in as it sound very scary so make sure you eat and keep your fluids up. You and baby are going to be ok. Sending lots of love your way. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thank you girls, I'm just really shaken up, can't wait for Danny to get home and give me a bug cuddle.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Your bound to be hope you dont have to wait to long for danny to get home and give you a cuddle. xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hiya girls, how are ya all?

Allie, thanks for the tip on continuing to use preseed - damned fine idea. We can do it on Monday at 5pm. Precisely. Woo at high, go go all units

I read once, dunno if its right that there is a reservoir of swimmers held at your cervix that keep getting called up into action, like soldiers or somert. Not sure about that - if anyone knows id be interested

Hi Dazed, were you thinking the possible later cramping was ov? what if it was implantation?? thats what i am thinking. You arent a disappointment to anyone. I am officially speaking for everyone. I got my nose pierced in the 80's and fainted and i had to be carried back to the car. 

Luce - how was the appointment? ahh there you are. I totally hear you, i have started therapy again and the last one was the week after my mc, and i burst into tears as soon as i arrived. The fact is, you have been back there now, if there is no other option for EPU, when you get your bfp, you will have re-climatised to the hospital. Your new association with the place is getting you pregnant. You have faced your fears. I think you are right to start again now, eyes crossed for new years eve bfp!

Vic, sympathy for 25 degrees? wanker boss's, you can have sympathy for oh yes...but even with rubbish and closed windows...I cant. quite. force myself. 

Hi CJ - sounds like you are enjoying yourself girl! Hoping ov works out for your holiday - that would be perfect

Megg, is IVF usually this many shots? sounds like a bloody nightmare. haha in a diplomatic way as possible at 'stab myself' 

Hearty, good idea to get your prescription in now. I hope so hard you need it.

Sassy, you poor bebe!! how terrifying. That baby is a strong one theres nowt dislodging it and its protected in its amniotic fluid. Nothing else has come loose, if think about it sweetie, you banged your bum and head.. so that didnt make your pancreas come loose or your bladder pop.... I know that must be so scary, but you're ok. Glad you hav a scan tomorrow, like Lucy said _just_ to put your mind at rest

AFM: my af got heavier today, which is the day i should have started, mebbes the last couple of days were actually low progesterone spotting as i only had a 12 day LP - will see when i ov and work it out then.


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Hi Dazed, were you thinking the possible later cramping was ov? what if it was implantation?? thats what i am thinking. You arent a disappointment to anyone. I am officially speaking for everyone. I got my nose pierced in the 80's and fainted and i had to be carried back to the car.

Yeah, I'm thinking it could have been ov. I felt the pain on both sides and it co-insides with a 31 day cycle for me. I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## vickyd

Oh sassy!!! Ouch!! That must have hurt....Dont worry though, i dont think the himan race would be around today if it was so easy for something to go wrong in the womb...

Nato heres a story you will find positive. My best mate got preggo from having sex almost 10 days before ovulation, practically at the beginning of her cycle. She knows this was the act that got her preggo cause after they had a huge argument and her BF moved out for 3 months. It can happen, dont loose hope just yet!


----------



## Allie84

Hey girlies,

Well I'm back from my appointment and it went MUCH, MUCH better than the last one. :) All of my blood work was normal, except for my thyroid which is still borderline high. Even the stuff that was elevated before, testosterone, was normal while taken on CD2 fasting. My prolactin was still just out of normal range but it seems to always run a little high and he thinks it's stress but will keep testing it to make sure it doesn't get too high. Oh, and he said my good cholesterol should be higher. 

He gave me an ultrasound and said my lining was perfect for impending ov, and found a growing follicle on my right ovary. I told him I got my first high on the monitor today and he said I should ovulate in about 6 days, which will be CD20 for me. He said he can't advocate or reccomend overdosing on supplements (i.e. soy) but said as long as my cycles keep at 35 days I won't need metformin and should be able to concieve on my own. Oh, and he gave me a low dose of thyroxine to help with my thyroid which he said should also help TTC. I'm soooo glad he gave me thyroid meds even though it's 'normal.'

Oh, and he wasn't concerned about progesterone as it was a day off, but in any case I'm going to do the cream this cycle I think. Like Hearty, it's better to be safe.

He delivered twins via c-section this morning so was running late so I sat in there over a hour waiting while pregnant couples came and went. I felt a tiny bit jealous but mostly hopeful it will be me soon. It didn't really remind me of the mc this time as it did last time...I think now that I've had exposure to it in a TTC atmosphere instead of mc it's less traumatizing.

Lucy, as someone mentioned I hope it will be the same for you. I imagine it was hard today but hopefully soon you can see it as a place for TTC and a place of hope for the future. I'm glad your appt went okay but sorry about your vein, ouch!!! :hugs: I was thinking of you.

Sassy, so sorry you fell on the ice, ouch! I've done it and smacked my head and back as well...as the other girls said, your bubbs is fine as you didn't fall on your stomach, and even if you did, it would take a lot to do any harm. I am reminded of stories of people throwing themselves down stairs to try to miscarry and it not working, etc. As Vicky said the human race wouldn't go on if it were that easy. But I'm really happy your have your scan tomorrow for peace of mind! And I hope your back and bum recover soon.


----------



## vickyd

Great news Allie!! Im also very happy that he gave you the thyroid meds, im sure it will help you in ttc. Good to hear that you are more positive about the future babes!


----------



## Duffy

Hey everyone, who fell on the ice? OUCH I nearly ate it getting out of our car last week  I hate black ice and at night its so hard to detect, how everyone doing? 

Im watching the most awesome movie right now its taken me literally five minutest to write this heehee. StarTrack, the newest one MAN its good!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I am so happy that your appointment went well and you are feeling positive hope you catch the egg this month fingers crossed for you.

Nato appointment went well just had blood taken (10 vials of blood for me 1 for steve) the worst thing was being in that place again but hopefully it will be easier next time and maybe for happier reasons. Still feeling a bit faint but taking it easy just eaten so that should help.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, hope you're all well :hugs:

Sassy sorry to hear about your slip hun. I'm sure your baby is fine, like the other girls have said, but you might like to see a Doctor if your back is hurting.

Allie, that's fab news about your appt. What was your thyroid level do you know? Here's to your next peak :thumbup:

Nato, sorry to hear about your BDing problem. Don't forget spermies can survive up there for quite a well, so BD loads before and fingers crossed :thumbup:

Lucy, giving all that blood sounds like a nightmare. It must also have been horrible being back in the same hospital, let's home next time it's for good news :hugs:

Megg, those injections sound horrific, but you are doing so well sweetie. Not too much longer now :hugs:the material is beautiful! I can't wait for Hearty to make it for you, I'm sure she will do a fantastic job!

Vicky, can you send some of the nice weather this way please! It's 0 degrees C. We have about a foot of snow and I got sent home from work today as the roads were so dangerous. Was meant to be working from home, but watched a film on sky and dozed off under a duvet :haha: hope it's like this tomorrow so I can have another duvet day :happydance:

CJ, nice to hear from you. You're sounding very busy, but happy at the mo 

:hugs:Dazed

hi Yogi, hope you're well.

Hearty, I'm off to have a peak at your chart!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out
x


----------



## heart tree

Allie that is fab news! Also nice to know that your high reading coincides with your impending ovulation in 6 days or so. I'm so glad you had such a positive experience and you are getting some meds for your thyroid. And yes, use the progesterone cream just in case. It has completely helped my LP.

Nato, I actually am already taking the suppositories. I've read conflicting opinions on using them right after Ov or using them after you get your BFP. There is no harm in using them after Ov, so I decided to go for it. There is some train of thought that if you wait until your BFP to use them, it is too late. If my progesterone has been an issue with my past mcs, I don't want to mess with it. I want as much of a boost as possible. I just inserted my second one. I'm supposed to insert one every 12 hours. 

I love all of your stories about getting pregnant from sperm long before Ov. I've been concerned that I didn't do as much as I could this cycle, but I feel better with these stories.


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry luce...im confusing you i think. i did read your other post but wrote 'how was your appointment' before i read it your post, then wrote, 'ah, there you are' after i read it. i shouldnt type like i think should I. Glad you have that first one over with

LOVING that story Vic - except about him moving out, hope they have it sorted now. Prompted me to go looking on FF but they only have search options with bd 4 days before ov. They should have miracle searches too

Dazed, ov pains on both sides? Twins. Defo. Did you bd at the ov-that-could-be-implantation cramps or did you not get the chance?

Wow allie, those results are bloody great!!! you must be over the moon. The dr sounds really good, monitoring that prolactin must be a relief - and giving you something for the thyroid - what a star. Im not really up on thyroid issues, but does lowering the TSH help the fertility in itself? what was your TSH level again? Youre back in the game, as Simon Cowell would say if he were reading out your results. 

Hi Sugar - im peeking at your chart, if you stay high tom, you are likely to get an ov for Monday 29th would you say? now wheres heartys chart, i wanna peek at that too


----------



## NatoPMT

woo at your chart hearty, your temp is way higher than normal, can you do a chart overlay for us like sparkly does? would your progesterone meds increase your temp?


----------



## sugarlove

do you not think my temps are too low Nato? They haven't really risen! I got my peak, but not that hopeful with my progesterone levels being so low.

Hearty, your chart is looking good :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

> sorry luce...im confusing you i think. i did read your other post but wrote 'how was your appointment' before i read it your post, then wrote, 'ah, there you are' after i read it. i shouldnt type like i think should I. Glad you have that first one over with

Ha ha think we're confusing each other I did read it but when I was writing a reply to allie's news I remember there being a question in your post so answered it then remembered you had seen my answer I blame it on all the blood I've had taken :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> do you not think my temps are too low Nato? They haven't really risen! I got my peak, but not that hopeful with my progesterone levels being so low.

youve had a few weirdy temps in your follicular phase so possibly - your ov temp last month was 36.5 then 36.6, which is what youve had this month and your 36.5 is a 0.3 diff which is bigger than the 0.2 shift required. if you go up again tomorrow, you might have done it - id keep doing the opks just in case - hope it sorts itself out

Luce, lets have a confuse off.


----------



## heart tree

My temp shot up today because I used the progesterone cream 2 days ago and the suppository last night. I could do a chart overlay if you want me to.

Actually, a more fascinating chart overlay in my mind is the experiment I'm doing this cycle. I'm temping vaginally and orally. I have 2 thermometers and put them in at both ends. I wanted to see if the vaginal was more accurate. Turns out, they chart looks the same. I'll try do do an overlay and show you.


----------



## sugarlove

cheers Nato. I haven't been very accurate at taking my temps at the right time this month, and missed out a load when I was living at my Mum's cos of the rodents!
Will see what it is tomorrow


----------



## NatoPMT

oo goody. give us overlays. Then we can compare and contrast.


----------



## sugarlove

god Hearty, when I read temping at both ends, I though you meant you'd been doing anally too :haha:


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed, ov pains on both sides? Twins. Defo. Did you bd at the ov-that-could-be-implantation cramps or did you not get the chance?

You best bet I got my freak on. I woke up that morning for sum reason and noticed the cramps. Went to the loo, got my preseed and asked hubby if he wanted a quickie before he had to go to work:blush::haha:


----------



## heart tree

Ok, but you might have to wait. I'm at work right now. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## heart tree

sugarlove said:


> god Hearty, when I read temping at both ends, I though you meant you'd been doing anally too :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


EEEEEEWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

The top one is vaginal, the bottom one is oral. Ignore the dates. I used an old chart from July to enter my oral temps.
 



Attached Files:







revXEO4vO.png
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NatoPMT

wow. so the tail one is higher but exactly the damned same, but you can't hear the beeper going off with all the muffling

Dazed, sounds like your chances are still really good then - woo dilly woooo


----------



## sugarlove

fuck, I've been playing with my chart experimenting changing temps, and I've knocked the last 2 out and confused myself.

I know today's is right, as I've just checked my thermometer. Nato I know you checked my chart, I don't suppose you've got a photographic memory and can remember if yesterday's temp is right can you?


----------



## NatoPMT

weirdly, i can remember yes. thats not like me

today was 36.5 yesterday 36.6 and the day before 36.3, which is as you have the chart now. 

i keep doing that, once i made my chart go dotted and couldnt remember what it was before and had to lie to get it back to full lines


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Nato. Just as well one of us is on the ball eh! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, it's exactly the same. Which makes me realize, I can keep doing it orally. For me, oral is just as accurate. Interesting, isn't it?

I'm not sure that I should overlay any other charts with this one as it is the first one I've used Femara and progesterone suppositories.


----------



## msarkozi

I haven't caught up on anything, so I am not sure what is going on today, other then temping :) Hope all is well with everyone....I've been busy training my co-worker, so I haven't been able to get on as frequently. 

I had to see the nurse today and looks like I am starting physio next week. I'm having hip and pelvic pain that can be linked to SPD. They won't know if it will affect labour or not until after the physiotherapist does his assesment, and they know what state my pelvis is in. I have to wear a stork belt as well, which he will be ordering for me. If the pain persists even with physio, I will have to stop working sooner then I originally planned (which I think will be fine with me :haha: ). So hoping physio works, as it is quite painful!


----------



## sequeena

Hello everyone, I'm popping by to see how you all are. I may be back on a more permament basis but I may leave it until after Christmas... I don't know yet. I've had a mad few weeks. Yesterday and Monday I was in Crown Court giving evidence against my abuser.

I've written about it here if you want to read, it may trigger if you've been through something similar? I've tried to not mention too many details.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/381544-sequeenas-quest-monkey-pirate-break-113.html#post8028598

I'm still waiting for my period, 4 days late now. Keep getting niggling pains but she's a no show as of yet.


----------



## Dazed

Hi Sequeena. Glad to see you are back, even if it is temporary.
I just wanted to say that you are a very brave woman to go through this. I've had a similar ordeal, but I never did anything about it (which is fine because he finally got it in the end I guess you could say).

Hope the witch stays away for you.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Sequeena! :wave:

Hi Mel! :wave: I just googled SPD and it says you may not be able to have a C-Section? I know you were planning one...hopefully it's not a severe case and they can get the pain under control!

Hearty, thanks for the interesting chart overlay. I always think of temping vaginally for a cycle but get lazy. Maybe I won't bother! My temps have been all over the place this month, though (I'm wondering if it's our new super warm duvet set?). Anyways, your chart is looking fabulous! 

For those asking what my TSH was, it was 4.1!!! It was 3.1 and then 3.4 throughout last month so it's been going up. Their normal range ends at 5.5 but my Dr. said it should be more like 2 for fertility purposes, hence the meds. Sugar, I think you should enquire about that some more as I think yours was around 4 as well. Oh, and have you thought of doing otc progesterone cream? That's what I'm going to try this cycle.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG, Sassy! You poor thing! I'm SO sorry! That sounds quite painful!!! I wish I could just scoop you up and give you a huge hug! :hugs: About the baby... I'm sure s/he is fine! If you listened to the heartbeat already, then that fall isn't going to kill anything, honey. You can't think that way. People fall all the time!



NatoPMT said:


> Hiya girls, how are ya all?
> 
> Allie, thanks for the tip on continuing to use preseed - damned fine idea. We can do it on Monday at 5pm. Precisely. Woo at high, go go all units
> 
> I read once, dunno if its right that there is a reservoir of swimmers held at your cervix that keep getting called up into action, like soldiers or somert. Not sure about that - if anyone knows id be interested
> 
> Hi Dazed, were you thinking the possible later cramping was ov? what if it was implantation?? thats what i am thinking. You arent a disappointment to anyone. I am officially speaking for everyone. I got my nose pierced in the 80's and fainted and i had to be carried back to the car.
> 
> Luce - how was the appointment? ahh there you are. I totally hear you, i have started therapy again and the last one was the week after my mc, and i burst into tears as soon as i arrived. The fact is, you have been back there now, if there is no other option for EPU, when you get your bfp, you will have re-climatised to the hospital. Your new association with the place is getting you pregnant. You have faced your fears. I think you are right to start again now, eyes crossed for new years eve bfp!
> 
> Vic, sympathy for 25 degrees? wanker boss's, you can have sympathy for oh yes...but even with rubbish and closed windows...I cant. quite. force myself.
> 
> Hi CJ - sounds like you are enjoying yourself girl! Hoping ov works out for your holiday - that would be perfect
> 
> Megg, is IVF usually this many shots? sounds like a bloody nightmare. haha in a diplomatic way as possible at 'stab myself'
> 
> Hearty, good idea to get your prescription in now. I hope so hard you need it.
> 
> Sassy, you poor bebe!! how terrifying. That baby is a strong one theres nowt dislodging it and its protected in its amniotic fluid. Nothing else has come loose, if think about it sweetie, you banged your bum and head.. so that didnt make your pancreas come loose or your bladder pop.... I know that must be so scary, but you're ok. Glad you hav a scan tomorrow, like Lucy said _just_ to put your mind at rest
> 
> AFM: my af got heavier today, which is the day i should have started, mebbes the last couple of days were actually low progesterone spotting as i only had a 12 day LP - will see when i ov and work it out then.

You're right about the reservoir of swimmers... Assuming they make it that far, they do sort of camp out and wait.

Yes, IVF is always this many shots. The only difference is that some people are given a pill or a thing that they sniff instead of my morning shot. But, it is A LOT of shots... for everyone!



Allie84 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Well I'm back from my appointment and it went MUCH, MUCH better than the last one. :) All of my blood work was normal, except for my thyroid which is still borderline high. Even the stuff that was elevated before, testosterone, was normal while taken on CD2 fasting. My prolactin was still just out of normal range but it seems to always run a little high and he thinks it's stress but will keep testing it to make sure it doesn't get too high. Oh, and he said my good cholesterol should be higher.
> 
> He gave me an ultrasound and said my lining was perfect for impending ov, and found a growing follicle on my right ovary. I told him I got my first high on the monitor today and he said I should ovulate in about 6 days, which will be CD20 for me. He said he can't advocate or reccomend overdosing on supplements (i.e. soy) but said as long as my cycles keep at 35 days I won't need metformin and should be able to concieve on my own. Oh, and he gave me a low dose of thyroxine to help with my thyroid which he said should also help TTC. I'm soooo glad he gave me thyroid meds even though it's 'normal.'
> 
> Oh, and he wasn't concerned about progesterone as it was a day off, but in any case I'm going to do the cream this cycle I think. Like Hearty, it's better to be safe.
> 
> He delivered twins via c-section this morning so was running late so I sat in there over a hour waiting while pregnant couples came and went. I felt a tiny bit jealous but mostly hopeful it will be me soon. It didn't really remind me of the mc this time as it did last time...I think now that I've had exposure to it in a TTC atmosphere instead of mc it's less traumatizing.
> 
> Lucy, as someone mentioned I hope it will be the same for you. I imagine it was hard today but hopefully soon you can see it as a place for TTC and a place of hope for the future. I'm glad your appt went okay but sorry about your vein, ouch!!! :hugs: I was thinking of you.
> 
> Sassy, so sorry you fell on the ice, ouch! I've done it and smacked my head and back as well...as the other girls said, your bubbs is fine as you didn't fall on your stomach, and even if you did, it would take a lot to do any harm. I am reminded of stories of people throwing themselves down stairs to try to miscarry and it not working, etc. As Vicky said the human race wouldn't go on if it were that easy. But I'm really happy your have your scan tomorrow for peace of mind! And I hope your back and bum recover soon.

That's fantastic! :hugs:



sequeena said:


> Hello everyone, I'm popping by to see how you all are. I may be back on a more permament basis but I may leave it until after Christmas... I don't know yet. I've had a mad few weeks. Yesterday and Monday I was in Crown Court giving evidence against my abuser.
> 
> I've written about it here if you want to read, it may trigger if you've been through something similar? I've tried to not mention too many details.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/381544-sequeenas-quest-monkey-pirate-break-113.html#post8028598
> 
> I'm still waiting for my period, 4 days late now. Keep getting niggling pains but she's a no show as of yet.

:hugs: I'm so proud of you for doing all of this! 


AFM... My shots tonight were perfect. I don't know WTF happened for 2 days. But, no pain, no stinging, nothing! :dohh: I'm happy though!

P.S. Hearty - I sent the fabric today!


----------



## Allie84

Hey Megg! I was wondering where you were. Glad your shots went well.

I'm just super happy right now because one of my BnB buddies (MinneGirl) just got her BFP after like 10 cycles, AND ovulating late (CD30)! I had to share with you lot because I know some of us stress out over late ovulation. :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - once the physio therapist does his assesment next week, they will have a better idea as to whether I can have a natural labour or if I have to have a c section. If the pelvis isn't sitting right, it will have to be a c section. I always knew I had hip problems, so I guess this really wasn't much of a surprise to me. Just didn't realize how painful it could be...........and let me tell you, when half of your fanjita feels fine, and the other half feels like it is frozen or something, it's not pleasant, lol! It's a weird feeling for sure


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hey Megg! I was wondering where you were. Glad your shots went well.
> 
> I'm just super happy right now because one of my BnB buddies (MinneGirl) just got her BFP after like 10 cycles, AND ovulating late (CD30)! I had to share with you lot because I know some of us stress out over late ovulation. :thumbup:

Ooh! I know who MinnieGirl is! Fantastic! :thumbup:

I was out of town all day seeing a friend! :)


----------



## heart tree

Wow Mel, that sounds really painful! I hope you get it sorted. How long have you been feeling it? I just googled it as well. It sounds a little scary, not for the babe, but for you. I really hope you can manage it.

Sarah, welcome back hon. I read your journal entry and have to say, you are extraordinary. Wow. Good for you for doing what you did. You deserved to have that platform in the courtroom to tell your side. When are you going to test?

Megg, I can't wait to get the fabric! How great that your shots were painless tonight! Unbelievable how many shots you have to get. 

Allie, I'm super excited for your doctor. I think you are on a really good path. Your temps do look a little erratic. It definitely could be the duvet. Is there any way that you sleep with your mouth open? I used to (I would have a little drool coming out, gross, I know), but I must have trained myself not to. I definitely verified that by doing oral and vaginal temping this cycle. My oral temps are spot on with my vaginal temps. 

Sassy, good luck with your scan tomorrow. You are probably sleeping right now. I can't wait to hear how it goes. xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

It started when I was in the city, so just a little over 2 weeks. I thought maybe I just over did it, so I was trying to rest some (which if you've read my journal at all, I haven't rested since I got back yet - especially with having to move as soon as I got back). But it was really started to get to me, so I phoned on Monday and got an appointment for today. And with it being on my left side, I can't sleep on that side like you are supposed to, so I end up on my back usually. I also try not to get out of bed in the middle of the night as it is so painful. She showed me a way I should be getting out of bed that will be easier on the hips though, so as long as I remember to do it, it should help! At least I feel better knowing that it isn't a sign that the baby is coming early, as 3 months is just way too early for me!


----------



## Megg33k

Everything I've read about SPD is horrifying, Mel! I'm so sorry you're going through this! What we don't do for our kids before they're even here!

I can't wait for you to get it either, Hearty! And, I was super relieved about my shots! LOL


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, at least it has nothing to do with the baby, Mel. That said, I don't like thinking of you uncomfortable. :hugs:

Thanks, Hearty. I don't think I sleep with my mouth open as temping the first thing I think of upon waking and my mouth is usually shut. But I may have it open at other times, who knows. One thing I know is I've been waking up really hot this cycle so far, and usually I get cold easily. It's almost like "hot flashes", so I'm wondering if it's the soy, or the new blanket, or the fact that winter is upon us and our heat is cranked up, or if it's not environmental and my bod is just messing me around. At this rate my chart might not be as accurate come ov, though. 

How are you feeling, Hearty? Are you symptom spotting or trying to avoid that?


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Just found something... Thought I'd share. This is how egg retrieval is done (since I've become the Great IVF Educator)... None of you are ever going to be willing to go through it after this pic though! :haha:

https://www.fertilityalternatives.com/images/eggretpic.jpg


----------



## Allie84

Oh, my.....so they put the ultrasound tranducer in you with a needle attached....and it goes through your vaginal wall? Are you going to be sedated for this? Oh, Megg, you are the great IVF educator but also the great IVF wonder woman. :hugs: I'm getting so excited for you.


----------



## heart tree

I live in a fairly temperate climate, so we never sleep with the heat on. I think that helps keep my temps stable. The soy could be causing hot flashes for sure. I read that Femara can cause hot flashes. Since soy works in the same way, it would make sense that it would also make you hot.

Ha, ha, am I symptom spotting? Always! I think I may possibly have a little boob soreness on the right one if I press it hard enough. Not sure if I can call that a symptom! No other "symptoms" though. I'm loving the progesterone suppositories over the cream though. They are so much easier. The cream took forever to rub in. These just pop in and you forget about them. They are great! I really hope they help.

Mel, you are right, at least it isn't the baby. Thank god for that. How did women do this whole pregnancy thing before doctors and physiotherapists and epidurals? They probably endured a lot of pain. It is a miracle there is even a human race!


----------



## heart tree

Holy crap megg!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Oh, my.....s*o they put the ultrasound tranducer in you with a needle attached....and it goes through your vaginal wall?* Are you going to be sedated for this? Oh, Megg, you are the great IVF educator but also the great IVF wonder woman. :hugs: I'm getting so excited for you.

Yep! That's exactly what happens! And, yes.. I'll be heavily sedated!!! I wouldn't do it if I weren't... for real. I don't think I could! There is one girl (Sammy2009) who wasn't sedated at all through 2 egg retrievals and was only mildly sedated through the 3rd! I'll be honest... I'm scared to death of it!



heart tree said:


> I live in a fairly temperate climate, so we never sleep with the heat on. I think that helps keep my temps stable. The soy could be causing hot flashes for sure. I read that Femara can cause hot flashes. Since soy works in the same way, it would make sense that it would also make you hot.
> 
> Ha, ha, am I symptom spotting? Always! I think *I may possibly have a little boob soreness on the right one if I press it hard enough.* Not sure if I can call that a symptom! No other "symptoms" though. I'm loving the progesterone suppositories over the cream though. They are so much easier. The cream took forever to rub in. These just pop in and you forget about them. They are great! I really hope they help.
> 
> Mel, you are right, at least it isn't the baby. Thank god for that. How did women do this whole pregnancy thing before doctors and physiotherapists and epidurals? They probably endured a lot of pain. It is a miracle there is even a human race!

:rofl: If you press hard enough! :rofl: I like that! I call it a symptom!



heart tree said:


> Holy crap megg!!!

Yes, my thoughts exactly! :shock:


----------



## msarkozi

I agree! I don't know how they would have done it. 

Megg, that doesn't look fun at all


----------



## sequeena

Well I'm 5 days late now... I don't think I'm pg simply because of the stress that's gone on lately but wouldn't it be a lovely surprise :)

As for testing I'll be doing that tomorrow. I just wish I knew what was going with my body!

Megg that looks incredibly painful :(


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you're rewarded with a BFP tomorrow. You deserve a prize after the last few days!


----------



## sequeena

It would be a lovely surprise :)


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait until tomorrow's test! Although, it would be understandable if you were late from the stress... I still hope you have a much better reason!


----------



## sequeena

Me too!! Well we'll be going into town in the morning so I will probably have to use 2nd or 3rd morning urine... or should I wait until Saturday morning? (if I am pg I would be 5 weeks then).


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Uhm... I would think 2nd or 3rd morning urine wouldn't matter as much at 5 weeks. I hate the thought of waiting another day... but whatever you're more comfortable with!


----------



## pregoinnorge

i have some bleeding. i can't catch my breath....i fucking hate this so much.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Megg :) I'll just get 2 tests!



pregoinnorge said:


> i have some bleeding. i can't catch my breath....i fucking hate this so much.

Oh hun please try and stay calm :hug:


----------



## NatoPMT

pregoinnorge said:


> i have some bleeding. i can't catch my breath....i fucking hate this so much.

oh sweetie, you must be beside yourself. you know this might be fine and it can be normal and absolutely nothing to worry about, (I know, try telling that to someone who's suffered loss - but many of the disco girls have been through this and are happily progressing) 

are you getting any cramping? what sort of blood is it? 

Can you get to an EPU or A&E for a scan - can you make that a priority? 

big hug to you x


----------



## heart tree

Amy, what's happening love? How much blood? What does it look like? Is there cramping? I hope you are getting checked right now. I'm thinking about you sweetheart. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

pregoinnorge said:


> i have some bleeding. i can't catch my breath....i fucking hate this so much.

Fingers crossed for you hon that this is just normal pregnancy spotting. Sprinkling some extra baby dust :dust:


----------



## pregoinnorge

no, no cramping yet. just some light pinkish brown stuff, not much. But still, it's exactly how it started last time. It's too late to get in today, but I hope I can get in tomorrow. I sent the clinic a text message and they usually respond first thing in the morning.
with kristian gone now though I don't know what i am going to do. i feel like i can't breath and now i'm all alone. sorry for the pity party :(


----------



## grandbleu

*Pregoinnorge* - Hon I know you are alone but you have all of us. We are 100% behind you. Brown/Pink is still not bad...only if it's red is that more of a sign. :hug: I hope time passes fast so you can get your scan tomorrow AM. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Don't be sorry at all Amy. The whole reason we all found each other is because we've all had losses. You are at your most vulnerable state right now. I know it is hard to believe but just because it started like this last time doesn't mean the same thing is happening this time. There are many many reasons women bleed during pregnancy. What you are describing doesn't sound alarming to me at all. It sounds like something you should get checked, but it doesn't sound like this is the end. A lot of women, including our disco girls have had some bleeding and are ok. I hope you can rest and not strain yourself. Is there anyone you can call for support?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks girls. I'm trying really hard to relax so I think I am just going to try to take a nap. I left work early because I just couldn't deal. It's just so hard to have faith when I don't really have any symptoms and now this.
Hopefully I can find something out tomorrow. I feel like I am going to puke...and not from m/s.


----------



## yogi77

just checking in quickly before i head to work...thinking of you Amy, hope you get in to get checked out today. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

You're in good company Amy think we've al had our own pity parties - if Jennifer Aniston can have them, so can we. Can we provide some company for you, whatever you need to get out, we will listen. 

In the UK, you can go to A&E but its not ideal, if you want to wait till tomorrow then you do what's best for you. I agree with hearty, if possible, don't do anything at all and rest up. I also agree that every pregnancy is different and this might be absolutely safe in this pregnancy. 

what week are you in now petal?


----------



## sugarlove

Oh Amy you poor thing, you must be worried sick.

Try and have a lie down when you get in, and keep telling yourself that you don't have any cramps or other signs.

Take care
:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Amy your reaction to this slight bleeding is natural hun. Unfortunately we all have had our losses and things we wouldnt think about normally end up stressing us to breaking point. Pink, brown blood with no cramping doesnt sound bad...Try and relax tonight and get it checked first thing to ease your fears...Thinking of u!


----------



## msarkozi

Amy - I'm so sorry you are going through this. I am thinking of you. Of course we assume the worst, but it could be completely normal as well. Praying for you sweetie!! How far along are you now? Try and get some rest, and don't really do much of anything today.....bed rest and keep your feet elevated. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Im having a freak out now too. This af has given me a latest cycle length of 25 days 

According to FF, only 4% of charts for women my age with a cycle of less than 26 days are pregnancy charts. 

It feels like it will never happen. Why isn't it happening. :cry:


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> Im having a freak out now too. This af has given me a latest cycle length of 25 days
> 
> According to FF, only 4% of charts for women my age with a cycle of less than 26 days are pregnancy charts.
> 
> It feels like it will never happen. Why isn't it happening. :cry:

So sorry hon for the evil one showing her face...and much too early! I went researching and found: 

*Vitex a/k/a Chasteberry Tree* ("VTX")
1,000 mg daily
Vitex helps relieve PMS because of its
effects on female sex hormones.
It helps balance hormones produced
during our cycles, increasing
production of luteinizing hormone
("LH" which is detected by OPK)
and inhibiting the release of
follicle-stimulating hormone.
This leads to a shift in the
estrogen-progesterone ratio,
resulting in less estrogen to cause
or aggravate PMS.
The only caveat is that women who have
PMS with significant depression
should probably steer clear of chasteberry.
Some research suggests that PMS with depression
is caused by excess progesterone,
and vitex is said to raise progesterone levels.
Vitex proved clearly superior to B6.
Combine Vitex with Red Raspberry for LPD
LPD = Luteal Phase Defect 

* ENTIRE CYCLE: 

*B-6 ("B6")* 100 mg daily
a/k/a Pyridoxine B6
to be taken at the same time as your Prenatal.
Be careful not to supplement with a single B vitamin
without providing your body with
the full range of B vitamins.
B6 to be taken at the same time
as your Prenatal or multivitamin.
B6 is used to lengthen the luteal phase -
LP = Luteal Phase or DPO (days past ovulation)
and assist RNA & DNA synthesis
and production of red blood cells.
B6 and Red Raspberry will lengthen your luteal phase.
If Vitex is not for you try B6. 


Sorry it's so long but I wanted you to have all the information. Have you tried it to lengthen your LP yet?


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks bleu, Im taking B6 but hadn't really looked into vitex, will investigate 

my LP is usually ok, but was 12 days this month - hoping it was a 1 off, but i have never had a cycle this short in my life, and shortening cycles arent good news

think its time for IVF. 

Amy, how are you getting on over there?


----------



## heart tree

Nato have you had a follicle count yet? That is a good way to tell if you are in perimenopause or not. I really think it is time for you to talk to a specialist. Personally I don't feel like I can waste anymore time which is why I've decided to go the IUI route in the next 2 -3 months if I don't get pregnant.


----------



## pregoinnorge

i hope you can get your LP figured out. I had one cycle a few months ago that was way shorter than normal. Have you seen a consistent shortening over the course of a few months now? Or is this just a freaky month?

I haven't had anymore spotting yet. i think what's interesting is that i would actually rather have my husband here with me and no baby, then him gone. ugh, i really thought i was going to be strong enough to get through this.


----------



## pregoinnorge

and by this i meant us living apart


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My new home:-

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...hanks-our-4-tiny-angels-xxxx.html#post8037915


----------



## msarkozi

Amy, you are stronger then you know! You will get through all of this, as hard as it is at first, you'll get through :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Amy that's great news that you aren't spotting anymore. That's a powerful revalation you've had. You are very strong, but at the moment you have a few cracks in the foundation. Not to mention hormones! You will get through this. Have you heard back from the doctors office yet? Do you have an appointment set?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh god Amy I'm soooo sorry I didn't read before posting, please try to stay calm and relax, remember I had some bleeding with this pregnancy and I know how scary it is, put your feet up and chill out I'm sure bubba is just fine. Please try to get it checked out asap just to put your mind at rest. Thinking of you hunny, big hugs.xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Amy you need to give this situation with your husband gone a little time. It is so new and you are going through a lot right now. You don't need to make any decisions about your future right now. Right now you just need to get through today. Once you know what's going on with your bub, you'll have a clearer head. Then you and your husband need to have some honest conversations about what is working and what isn't and how you can realistically improve the situation.


----------



## Duffy

pregoinnorge said:


> no, no cramping yet. just some light pinkish brown stuff, not much. But still, it's exactly how it started last time. It's too late to get in today, but I hope I can get in tomorrow. I sent the clinic a text message and they usually respond first thing in the morning.
> with kristian gone now though I don't know what i am going to do. i feel like i can't breath and now i'm all alone. sorry for the pity party :(

I just wanted to send you massive big hugs :hugs: and I'm hoping everything turns out okay for you. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

ach. Just phoned Mr Taranissi's clinic for an appointment, you have to leave a message on a voicemail so gotta wait for them to call back now. Sugar told me there's a 4-6 wait for the initial appointment so might as well get it in now. 

I havent had a follicle count, but i guess i just go through the process with Mr T and see what investigations he advises. 

I aint getting no bfp, fool. 

Amy, my cycles this year have been:

April: 28 days
May: 29 days
June: 27 days
July: 29 days
August: 28 days
Sept: 27 days
Oct: 28 days
Nov: 25 days

Hmm yes, maybe i have just had a ropey one-off month and i am overreacting cos i cant try this month. For some reason, i had it in my head that my last 2/3 months had been shorter. 

Glad the spotting has stopped, thats excellent news. Keep your feet up and keep an eye on it - lets hope the EPU can see you tomorrow. I understand what you are saying about Kristian not being there, the fact that you have had this nasty scare will highlight that all the more, him being there is what you know and who you have chosen to be in your life. Are there any options to rethink the situation? You are right at the start of the separation, you might adapt better than yo think, we are very resilient - given the fact you are pregnant after a loss, this isn't the best time to test how resilient you are - i went a bit mental when i got pregnant, and i wasn't even separated or worried about loss then. Just the thought of john going away for 2 weeks is a bit much for me, so even though id like to say things will get easier, as they may well do, that would be a bit hypocritical of me, and its you who knows how you feel.


----------



## heart tree

Good girl Nato. Time to take this to the next level. Is Dr T primarily for IVF or will he explore other options as well? 

I'm annoyed today too. FF changed my ov from 16 to 17 which I was afraid of. I'm really not convinced we timed it right. Also my temps are high but I'm nervous that they are artificially high from the progesterone. I'm scared I didn't actually ov and now I'm messing with my cycle with the progesterone. I only say this because I have gotten false positive opks in the past. The smiley ones no less. It happened to me last cycle in fact. However when it happened last cycle I didn't get a peak on my monitor like I did this cycle. Also I did get a positive IC Opk at the same time which I didn't last cycle. I'm trying to convince myself that I did actually ov if you can't tell. Grrr. I'm losing hope this cycle. Damn.


----------



## vickyd

Nato i think its good that you are going to the next level. I also had said that if i didnt get a bfp within 7 months i would go for help. I hate the waiting every month and not feeling in control. Alex thinks im a control freak but he went along with the plan. I dont think your cycles are getting shorter by the way....I had a few short cycles before my bfp and discussed with doc wheather it meant i was pm. He said that unless you get at least 5 short cycles in a row there really is no reason to worry.

Hearty im a bit confused as to why although you were given femara why the didnt follow up with a scan to see ovulation. Im sure that unless they see that its working they cant give the right dose ect. Cant you ask for a scan?

Amy so glad the spotting has stopped. It must be soo hard to go through these first weeks alone...Remember we are here whenever you get paranoid!


----------



## NatoPMT

why did it change the day hearty? its only done that to me if i put in another opk +ve, do you know what went on to change it? (edit, i assume it was as your temps dipped slightly on what was 4dpo?)

i see what you mean, if you took progesterone and your temps went up 'mechanically', would that mean ov your would still show on your chart

did the ov show before you started taking progesterone? you started at 2dpo, was that right? and how many days it taking it does it raise your temperature artificially? sparkly might have some answers 

dont worry about the bd pattern, you have some in place at the right time. I think you have to try this stuff out and see how it fits sometimes. Do you need the progesterone? Can you start it a bit later in the cycle, like 5dpo?


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry hearty, forgot to say that i assume Mr T will look at why i am not getting pregnant before he treats me. On his price list:

https://www.argc.co.uk/prices.html

theres cyst aspiration, IUI and Hysteroscopy too 

I love your stories Vic, thank you - i defo dont have 5 months of short cycles, qute scary to think you can go to pre menopausal in 5 cycles though. Hence the panic and phoning Mr T - it has to start somewhere

i forgot to ask as well Vic, did your 10-day-bd-bfp friend have a baby girl? 

How are you feeling? and how's your crappy boss?


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks you guys, it means so much to hear your thoughts and advice. I haven't heard from them because I sent the message at the end of the working day. The ER here won't do anything so I basically have to wait until tomorrow for the private clinic. I'll try calling in the morning if I don't hear from them.
I think I am going to get a dog when I move to the new place. Any suggestions? I want one that would like to go for hikes but isn't too big...


----------



## vickyd

Nato even with 5 months short cycles you only start to investigate he said. There are many reasons apparently for shorter cycles. I had 3 cycles with 27, 25, 24 days when my cycles pre-loss were 31 days! You can imagine my panic!

My friend beleive it or not had a boy! we were all sure she would have a girl based on the sex being soooo much earlier than ovulation. This story i share with all my mates who use the "i dont have sex during ovulation window" to avoid getting pregnant! 

Im doing better, my boss is being nice to me these two days. Im hoping its cause he realised what a twat he was being but as Alex says he just probably wants me happy so that he can work me to the bone lol!


----------



## heart tree

I'm about to meet a client. Will be back later. Hugs all around.


----------



## vickyd

Amy great idea about getting a dog! Can i make a suggestion? If you have an animal shelter in your town with mix breeds, adopt one!! They are the smartest and most giving creatures! I saved popi from a dumpster when she was 3 months old and she has been a life saver for me! She is extremely intelligent, imagine that i managed to potty train her in 4 days!


----------



## pregoinnorge

omg, i just saw your scan pics sassy! so adorable :) i'm so happy for you!

Poor kristian is in his shitty apartment with no furniture sending me links on how spotting can be nothing---like I have never googled them before, haha. I feel bad I told him when he's so far away and can't do anything about it anyway.

i would totally like a cute and cuddly mutt, just someone to go for walks and snuggle with :)


----------



## NatoPMT

that really is an excellent idea about getting a dog,i dont know why i didnt think of that cos i have requested johns family dog on loan for when hes away - dur!!!

and i totally agree with Vic on getting a rescue dog. I think thats the most socially responsible thing to do. Like i am dead socially responsible or somert. A rescue doggie would LOVE hikes in the hills. Cross breeds are more intelligent, and less vets bills too - they are less likely to have the same dodgy hips or heart murmurs

im excited about your new dog. 

Vic, i think id have keeled over if i had a 24 day cycle. I think i mightve needed the vet. I wonder if your friend got her dates mixed up, that does sound like an incredible story. I am hoping that it snows harder and closes heathrow airport and gives us a days grace but wishing that flight misery on all those people is very socially irresponsible so i didnt say that, right. 

See you later hearty!


----------



## vickyd

It is an incredible story i know! We have argued this a million times! She is 100% sure that she did not get her dates mixed up. Who knows really???
So far theyve closed Gatwick right? Who knows, maybe Heathrow will be next!


----------



## NatoPMT

The snow seems to have stopped now Vic, the whole universe has conspired against me for this cycle. with sun forecast for Sunday and Monday. Humph. Stupid sunny weather. i would say stupid universe but am scared of thunderbolts

i wonder if the universe made my cycle short so my cd day would be CD9 instead of CD 7 on Monday. That must be it. 

if your friend can do it, i would like to pretend i can too

Glad your boss is being a bit less wankeryish. He must be scared of losing you as well


----------



## Allie84

Sending you massive :hugs: Amy. I remember Sassy, Cesca, and Raz having bleeding and being fine, and probably more that I can't remember. Mel had some fluid that concerned one doc and then it was fine. It's really sweet of Kristian to be sending you those links like you haven't looked, awwww. Good luck tomorrow and try not to worry. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Oh, and getting a dog is a wonderful idea. We're getting one too, actually! :) We had to go through Alex's dr. and get him assigned a 'companion animal' to help with lonliness and it worked (when I tried it didn't). We're definitely going to be going the animal rescue or humane society. We'll probably both be getting a doggie at the same time.

Oh, crap, that's the bell. Off to class. I wanted to responde to Hearty as well...but just want to say given your signs compared to last month, and the Femera, I bet you did ov!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - I'm glad you're going to seek him out and see what he says. At least you'll know more after you see him. I really hope you don't have to do IVF. I know that I'm a fan of it, but I don't wish it on anyone. It was easier when I wasn't doing 3 shots a day.

Amy - I'm so glad the spotting stopped! I think it would have gotten worse instead of stopping if something bad were happening.



pregoinnorge said:


> i would actually rather have my husband here with me and no baby, then him gone.

I totally understand what you mean. I would much rather spend my whole life without a child than to be without my husband. I wouldn't survive without him. I want a child so, so much... but I know I've lived without one for this long and would continue to survive. I don't know what I'd do without Kevin.



pregoinnorge said:


> Poor kristian is in his shitty apartment with no furniture sending me links on how spotting can be nothing---like I have never googled them before, haha. I feel bad I told him when he's so far away and can't do anything about it anyway.

That's incredibly sweet! :hugs: The dog sounds like a great idea!


Hearty - I'm sure you ovulated, honey! And, your timing was probably fine! What will be will be! Don't stress over things you can't change! :hugs:

Sassy - I'm SO excited about your new home! :yipee:


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks megg. Im kind of ignoring everything you're going through and stayed out of the ivf threads cos if i think about it, i wont do it. I know how hard its been for you and i think i have to just go for it. 

you might very well be right near the end of your quest. just imagine. (well, im sure you have) 

i think i agree, i think my husband means more to me than anything else in the world. I guess thats something to think about. You forget how lucky you are when something else is missing.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps, i read tonight that being overweight increases cm, so i am dutifully forcing down a chocolate pudding


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, Amy hope you are doing ok sweetheart. I think a dog is a fab idea. I adore my doggie Henry. He's a yellow labrador, and he's so soft and affectionate. I'm always cuddled up with him, and he's by baby substitute!

Hearty, how come FF changed your ov day? I'm sure you'll be ok any way. You BD'd quite a bit around that time didn't you? You also got highs leading into a peak on the CBFM. I reckon they are pretty reliable, so I would take more notice of when you got your peak.

Nato, I think your cycle days are absolutely fine, but I'm pleased you are booking with Mr T. I'm sure it will be reassuring knowing what your options are. Maybe you'll get seen before 3/4 weeks, it was just what I read on their website. When I booked my private appt with Prof Balen, it was under a 2 week wait, which I was very impressed with. Having said that, you pay shit loads for it, so that's probably why it doesn't take long! 

AFM I've had another "working from home' day cos of the snow. In reality, I've watched it's a wonderful life and Friday 13th on sky :haha: suppose I'd better drag my arse in tomorrow before I get sacked! There's still a good foot of snow here, and it's starting to freeze up again! Nato, you can have some of our snow, I'm sick of it now!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## LucyJ

Amy :hugs: to you I am so sorry you've been though this it is so hard and scary when you've suffered a loss but as the other girls have said it may be nothing to worry about pleased the spotting has stopped. I'm thinking of you here if you need anything.

I think getting a dog is a great idea I would love to have one but Steve has said no.

Megg pleased your injection went better and I second the holy crap at the egg extraction.

Sassy loving your new home, so so happy for you.

Nato pleased you've made the call be good to see what he says, its a step forward and gives you some control. Try not to worry I'm sure this month was just a blip. Oh and I'm going to say it for you I hope heathrow is shut so you get an extra few days.

Hearty I am sure you ovulated and I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Sarah so lovely to see you you've been thourgh so much and you are an incredibly strong women and I hope you get your BFP.


----------



## sugarlove

here's a pic of my little angel cake to convince everyone to get a dog :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







155747_467166572218_548927218_5916169_3341926_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LucyJ

aww sugar he's so lovely I would love a dog (had them when I was growing up) steve definitely has said no :nope: I'm hoping he might cave eventually but not sure he will.


----------



## LucyJ

Mel I'm glad everything is alright with your little one but sorry your in so much pain its good your seeing someone my friend suffered from the same thing in her second pregnancy she went on to have natural birth her little one is just over one now. Hope all goes well with physio try and take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My doggy in the snow:-
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0287.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar your dog is hilarious. Look at his little legs

haha at sassys dog - ahh

here's my doggie, well not mine, but my surrogate pretend dog, i am too lazy to have an actual dog
 



Attached Files:







n758381822_392115_5230.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NatoPMT

and this is my pretend cat, i have no idea who he belongs to, but he spends a lot of time asleep on my knee
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0477.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## msarkozi

omg, I love the markings on that cat! it's beautiful! I love all the dogs too! I think I have hormones in the last few weeks, because I can't stop thinking of my Samsun that had to be put down in June, and I'm having a hard time with it :( Every time I see a golden retriever, I just want to cry......I miss him!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh Mel, its so traumatic losing a pet - Im sorry for waving dogs under your nose

the cat looks like a real mini leopard. hes a very pretty boy, i am very lucky to have a neighbour with a pretty cat who thinks he lives in my flat


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha Nato. Whose dog and cat are they? They are both beautiful.

Henry is actually lying on the cushion he's pulled off my settee in that pic. We are on our third settee, cos he's a chewing little get!

Sassy, cute little hound!


----------



## NatoPMT

Lily the dog belongs to my parents-in-law and i look after her sometimes, and the Shere Khan the cat is a hobo

I heart Henry, he is a cheeky boy.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky I think she didnt offer to monitor my ovulation on Femara because A.) I was paying privately and it would be $350 for each scan I got with her and B.) because Im not doing IUI and other meds. I was told that it is practically impossible to overstimulate my follicles which is really the only real reason they would give me a scan. She just told me to keep temping and doing opks/cbfm to confirm ovulation.

Nato, I always wait for 3 high temps before I start my progesterone cream. I always make sure that ovulation is confirmed. My temp started to go up on CD17, but that was the night/morning that Tim woke me up at 4am to give me his sample that I spilled. I only got 2 hours of sleep after that disturbance before I had to temp, so Im not sure how accurate the temp is. I did have 2 high temps on CD18 and 19 though and I hadnt started the progesterone cream until CD19 after I took my temp. I didnt start using the suppositories until CD 22 (or what I thought was 6dpo). 

I have no idea why FF changed my ov date. It is a mystery to me. If Im going to be honest with myself, based on my copious ewcm, and my CP, I ovd somewhere in the afternoon of CD17. My CP closed after that and my CM dried up. If I didnt worry about these things, I wouldnt be me!

Megg, you are right, what will be will be. 

Nato, I looked at the price chart. Is it something you think you can afford? The initial consultation isnt too bad. Hopefully that includes an ultrasound where he can count your follicles. Thats what mine did. 

Amy, I love the idea of a dog! What a great idea! I want one but our landlord doesnt allow them. I told Tim if this baby thing doesnt work out we are definitely moving and getting a dog. Mutts are my favorites. Ive gotten all of my childhood dogs from shelters. You have a great husband. So sweet. 

Allie, what a great thing to pursue! A companion dog! I cant wait to see pictures. How exciting. 

Vicky, I think your boss is being nice because he realizes hed be screwed if you quit. 

OMG, Sugar and Sass (sounds like a girl band), your fuzzy face pictures are soooo cute!!! I love dogs so much!



NatoPMT said:


> ps, i read tonight that being overweight increases cm, so i am dutifully forcing down a chocolate pudding

Ha ha ha!!! No wonder I had ewcm this cycle! Ive been eating so much I barely fit into my pants lately!!!


----------



## heart tree

Mel :hugs: I think pets are family. Losing them is just as hard.

Nato, so cute those surrogate pets are! I want a pet now!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> aww sugar he's so lovely I would love a dog (had them when I was growing up) steve definitely has said no :nope: I'm hoping he might cave eventually but not sure he will.

what are his reasons for saying no? is he too lazy like me. I really wish i wasnt as lazy as i am

i am also scared that if i took a dog out in london it would get savaged by all the massive headed fighting dogs in my area


----------



## pregoinnorge

omg those are adorable doggies! Kristian says we will go look for one next weekend:)

I decided to go down and see him tomorrow so we bought the tickets. At least this way I won't have to spend the weekend alone. 

love you girls! good night :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

That sounds just perfect Amy. You need to see him. Good for you for booking the tickets. You'll never have a regret about spending that money. Good night honey. Keep us posted in the morning.


----------



## NatoPMT

worry make the TTCAL world go round if you ask me. 

looks like you absolutely did ovulate then - also sounds like responsible use of progesterone to me lovey. I think it changed your ov date cos of your 3/4 dpo temps, i read somewhere that when the temp goes down on cd3, something happens to recalculate, or something...but at the time it showed ov, it wasnt artificial temps it was real unprogesteroned ones so they defo count

wit woo at your ewcm. 

I cant afford Mr T, no espec as i think im losing my job in March, but FIL has said he will help us, and i have what i saved up for maternity leave. If i have to work in a supermarket when i lose my job and have no maternity benefits and give up my course so be it. 

i want a real pet now too. rather than the pretend ones


----------



## heart tree

I think when we really want something, we find ways to make it work. Why is your job ending in March? When will you be done with school? 

If you work in a supermarket, maybe you can get discounts on baby food and diapers!


----------



## LucyJ

Nato he says that he doesnt want the commitment of a dog says we dont have the time to devote to one oh and he said hes not prepared to get up and walk the dog before he goes to work or after work he said I wouldnt if it was cold. Although he said if our local pub let dogs in he might consider it so all I have to do is convinced the pub to let dogs in hmmmm. He wont ever let me go to the local dog shelter/rspca centre as he knows I would fall in love with one of their dogs. I love your pretend pets and sassy such a cute pic of woody in the snow.


----------



## LucyJ

Amy I think thats a great plan be good to be together just what you need.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Nato, don't be silly!! I LOVE looking at dogs! I look online every single day at the dogs in the SPCA. I just miss my dog is all :( 

OH really wants an english bulldog (but I think they are ugly), and I keep telling him no. I told him that I already have 2 cats, and with a baby on the way, I can't handle a dog too. Once the cats have lived their lives, I will definitely reconsider getting a dog. 

Amy, glad you are going to go see hubby!


----------



## NatoPMT

I work in local government, i do up parks and public open spaces in my area of London...so with all the spending cuts, theres no capital programme to pay for any of my projects so no job - about 30% of us are going, and my dept is first in the firing line. Im only in the first year of my diploma so i have another 18 months of it

i can see his point Luce, i feel the same, but a little sausage dog doesnt need much walking - they are a bit inbred though, unfortunately none so much as an english bulldog - lots of health problems with them Mel.


----------



## LucyJ

Yep I do understand alot of his reasons which is why I havnt pushed him on it yet. When I was growing up we had a springer spaniel and cavalier king charles spaniel's which are very good dogs if you have children do you see where I'm going with this. One day I'm sure we will have one if not my little brother might get a dog so I can borrow his. I did fall in love with this beautiful husky but there was no way we had another space for one.

Its so hard at the moment with cuts happening all over the place do you know for sure there will be no money for your projects?


----------



## heart tree

Ahhh, I totally understand Nato. I work for a non-profit agency. Our funding comes from the federal and state government as well as grants and donations. Arnold Schwartzenneger is the stupid Governor of California and last year he cut so much funding from agencies like mine, it was horrific. We laid off a huge number of people and a lot of us had to take a pay cut. Luckily, we still get federal funding so we didn't have to close our doors. Luckily for me as well, my degree is finished. Mine was a 3 year program. I had to take out loans to afford the school which put me in debt about $58,000, or roughly 37,000 pounds. It's a mountain of debt that I'm hoping to pay off in the next 7 years. Luckily Tim has a good paying, stable job. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to entertain IUI. I can't quite wrap my head around IVF at this point, but if need be, I think we can afford it. 

Like you, I'd be more than willing to work at a supermarket without benefits if it means I get to hold my baby.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I'm kind of in the same boat as Steve. I really don't want to have responsibility for anything until I have my baby. If we do have a baby, we're getting a dog afterwards. If we decided a baby isn't in the cards, only then will we get a dog. Until then, I'm a little selfish and am enjoying my freedom.


----------



## yogi77

Hi everyone,

amy glad to hear the spotting has stopped, I'm sure everything is good!!

nato hopefully this short cycle was just a one-off, the rest of your cycles look like the perfect length! hope you hear from the specialist soon!

hearty that's strange that FF randomly changed your O date without you entering any new info or changing any existing info!!! I wonder why!

love all the doggy pictures! here's a picture of my 'puppy' (she's 7 lol) on a walk during our snowfall last week!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Thanks megg. Im kind of ignoring everything you're going through and stayed out of the ivf threads cos if i think about it, i wont do it. I know how hard its been for you and i think i have to just go for it.
> 
> you might very well be right near the end of your quest. just imagine. (well, im sure you have)
> 
> i think i agree, i think my husband means more to me than anything else in the world. I guess thats something to think about. You forget how lucky you are when something else is missing.

If you're seriously considering it... Let me honest here... Does it suck? Sort of. Is it the hardest thing I've ever done? Not really. I whinge a lot more than most people. At best, its mildly annoying. If wasn't having problems injecting on my right side, I'd have nearly nothing to complain about. The side effects of the drugs are barely noticeable. You're asleep through all the worst parts. My clinic has a somewhat odd protocol that makes for a longer journey than most. If this is the only way for me to have a baby, I'll do it over and over again if I have to. I have days where I think I can't... but I know that living without a child is more painful than any shot in the world! If you really think its the answer, don't hesitate! Just jump in. I didn't give it a lot of thought or anything. I decided much like I'd decide to buy a shirt at the store. It wasn't a choice for me... It was a decision... and the decision had already been made when I decided that I was done waiting on my baby! So, as much as I hate to see anyone have to go through it, you won't regret it! :hugs: Feel free to ask anything you like through the process if you do end up going this route. Nothing is TMI or too personal. If you need/want to know something, I'll gladly tell you anything I know!



sugarlove said:


> here's a pic of my little angel cake to convince everyone to get a dog :hugs:




Sassy_TTC said:


> My doggy in the snow:-




NatoPMT said:


> Sugar your dog is hilarious. Look at his little legs
> 
> haha at sassys dog - ahh
> 
> here's my doggie, well not mine, but my surrogate pretend dog, i am too lazy to have an actual dog




NatoPMT said:


> and this is my pretend cat, i have no idea who he belongs to, but he spends a lot of time asleep on my knee

Love the animal pics!!! :)



NatoPMT said:


> Lily the dog belongs to my parents-in-law and i look after her sometimes, and the Shere Khan the cat is a hobo
> 
> I heart Henry, he is a cheeky boy.

Oh! They really aren't yours! :rofl:



pregoinnorge said:


> omg those are adorable doggies! Kristian says we will go look for one next weekend:)
> 
> I decided to go down and see him tomorrow so we bought the tickets. At least this way I won't have to spend the weekend alone.
> 
> love you girls! good night :hugs:

That's a great idea... looking for a dog and visiting him!



yogi77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> amy glad to hear the spotting has stopped, I'm sure everything is good!!
> 
> nato hopefully this short cycle was just a one-off, the rest of your cycles look like the perfect length! hope you hear from the specialist soon!
> 
> hearty that's strange that FF randomly changed your O date without you entering any new info or changing any existing info!!! I wonder why!
> 
> love all the doggy pictures! here's a picture of my 'puppy' (she's 7 lol) on a walk during our snowfall last week!
> 
> 
> View attachment 142798

So cute!



My 'puppy'! And my kitties!
 



Attached Files:







phone 302.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









phone 449.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## heart tree

I'm having pet envy. 

Yogi, you and I are now both 6dpo. I'm having lots of dull achy cramps in my uterus today. Feels like AF is about to start. Impossible given how much progesterone I'm giving my body!


----------



## yogi77

Hearty, I have had twinging and pinching in that area as well today...it's so hard not to symptom spot! It's hard not to POAS right now too!!! But I know it's way too early yet.


----------



## msarkozi

a few more days and you can start Yogi :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to be uploading a video of my shots from tonight in a minute! Good times! :)


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> a few more days and you can start Yogi :haha:

If I go MIA for a few days it's because I've put myself in a straitjacket!!!


----------



## heart tree

Can't wait to see Meggles! 

Yogi I want to test too! I just bought 6 FRER's from Amazon for $25! When I buy a pack of 3 at the store I get them for $22. They arrive on Saturday. I'm not going to use them until 12 dpo.


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Can't wait to see Meggles!
> 
> Yogi I want to test too! I just bought 6 FRER's from Amazon for $25! When I buy a pack of 3 at the store I get them for $22. They arrive on Saturday. I'm not going to use them until 12 dpo.

WOW good deal!!! 12dpo, you are a strong woman. I'd be testing now if I had 6 FRER sitting around the house!:haha:


----------



## heart tree

I have 10 ICs but they are so much less sensitive I don't want to bother. When are you going to start? Assuming you can wrangle yourself out of your straightjacket!


----------



## Megg33k

Damn! That's a great deal for FRER! The video is taking forever to upload! :dohh:


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> I have 10 ICs but they are so much less sensitive I don't want to bother. When are you going to start? Assuming you can wrangle yourself out of your straightjacket!

Wow it's hard to type with my toes!! I don't start testing until 8dpo...I want to wait until 9dpo but I already know I won't be able to:haha:


----------



## heart tree

Yogi you are doing a great job toe typing! How are you going to get out? You need to strategize your escape plan before 9 dpo. Don't test at 8 dpo. You can do it yes you can! If you do test that early tell me it is at least with a FRER!


----------



## msarkozi

yogi77 said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> a few more days and you can start Yogi :haha:
> 
> If I go MIA for a few days it's because I've put myself in a straitjacket!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Allie84

Why are your guys' FRERs so pricey? I get three for $8 something at Wal-Mart (a two pack with a free one).

Cutest pets ever.......I can't wait to get a dog! :hugs: Mel for your doggie.

LOL @ straight jacket Yogi! Resist the urge if you can.

I want to see your video Megg!

Amy, so happy it's stopped and you are off to Oslo. :hugs:

Question for preseed users...just used it for the first time...did it seem to all come out after? I'm worried it took the sperm with it.


----------



## heart tree

We don't have a Walmart near us. I wish I could get them as cheap as you! 

Hmmm&#8230;does the pressed run out? I don't think so. I mean there is always a little leakage but that is the semen. I use very little preseed. Using the applicator I fill it to the 1. Sometimes I just fill it to the .5 mark. I make sure to get the applicator right up to my cervix. I doubt you lost anything. They say that the sperm are quick and will make their way through your cervix immediately. The pressed would give them a boost. You might have lost some, but not enough that you should be concerned.


----------



## pregoinnorge

hey girls, it's back this morning, but it's really dark brown, no cramping. The dr called and I can get in in two hours. Now just to kill time until then :(


----------



## grandbleu

pregoinnorge said:


> hey girls, it's back this morning, but it's really dark brown, no cramping. The dr called and I can get in in two hours. Now just to kill time until then :(

Good luck hon...brown is still good and definitely no cramping is awesome. I'm glad you can get in so early at short notice. FXed!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, Amy! I hope you find out that all is well! :hugs:

AFM... Here's the video. Pardon my fat. I don't know why he kept the camera on my chub the whole time, dammit! But, whatever. I'm too tired to care! LOL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NxjMsZTgA4


----------



## pregoinnorge

Well the heart is beating! He/she is measuring 4.4 mm though and the dr claims that's normal. A simple google search makes me believe it's too small but I have to stop with that:) still spotting, but he didn't see any bleeding in the uterus. I go back 21 Dec....
Thanks for "listening" yesterday and for all of your support. I leave for Oslo in a few hours so I am going to take a little nap now:)


----------



## grandbleu

pregoinnorge said:


> Well the heart is beating! He/she is measuring 4.4 mm though and the dr claims that's normal. A simple google search makes me believe it's too small but I have to stop with that:) still spotting, but he didn't see any bleeding in the uterus. I go back 21 Dec....
> Thanks for "listening" yesterday and for all of your support. I leave for Oslo in a few hours so I am going to take a little nap now:)

WHAT A RELIEF!!! I'm so happy for you and your little baby. If the Doctor says that measurement is normal then go with it and let your body and mind relax a little...you've been through an upheaval of emotions in the last 24 hours. I'm sure there are smaller and bigger babies in the uterus than the average just like in real life so don't worry too much...if the doctor is encouraging then take that as a good sign...In my experience doctors don't beat around the bush and tend to be blunt if something is not right...it's not his job to give you hope but to tell you the truth. I would definitely trust him. Is Oslo where your OH is??? I hope so!


----------



## vickyd

Great News Amy!!!! Now rest up, cheer up and get ready for a nice weekend with hubby!


----------



## bbhopes

excellent video thank you. I always was curious of what was involved as I'm sure I'm heading towards doing all of this too next year. A friend of mine did this last year and is now well over half way in her pregnancy. I really hope this is the solution for you and that it happens quickly. Hoping for you, let us know of the ultrasound etc today.


----------



## sugarlove

that's great news Amy.

take care and get lots of cuddles off your man
:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

That is great news Prego!

Just popping in for a quick hello before I start work!


----------



## Dazed

OH, and good luck meg!


----------



## NatoPMT

I just popped in to see if there was news, and theres GREAT news!!!

massive relief amy, Im delighted for you


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay Amy that's fantastic news, so pleased for you.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

pregoinnorge said:


> Well the heart is beating! He/she is measuring 4.4 mm though and the dr claims that's normal. A simple google search makes me believe it's too small but I have to stop with that:) still spotting, but he didn't see any bleeding in the uterus. I go back 21 Dec....
> Thanks for "listening" yesterday and for all of your support. I leave for Oslo in a few hours so I am going to take a little nap now:)

That's such a relief, honey! I'm SO happy for you!!! :hugs: CONGRATS! A beating heart is about the best thing you can possibly ask for! Get some rest! 



bbhopes said:


> excellent video thank you. I always was curious of what was involved as I'm sure I'm heading towards doing all of this too next year. A friend of mine did this last year and is now well over half way in her pregnancy. I really hope this is the solution for you and that it happens quickly. Hoping for you, let us know of the ultrasound etc today.

Thank you! I'll update as soon as I get back from the ultrasound. I leave here in about 10 min. EEK!


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck Meggles!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## bbhopes

we'll all be sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## sugarlove

Good luck Megg. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Amy that is awesome! Stay away from google, it isn't your friend. I agree with Grandbleu in that doctors don't just tell you something to make you feel better. It is their job to be truthful. If he's not worried you shouldn't be either. I've heard that the cervix can get more sensitive during pregnancy due to all of the blood flow. Perhaps thats where the blood was coming from. Did you and Kristian have farewell sex? I hope you have a wonderful and relaxing time with him! Yay!


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Megg!! X


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks everyone! Good luck Megg! 
I'm outta here!


----------



## heart tree

Great video Megg. You make it look so easy. You are becoming a pro. Hopefully you'll be done with this process forever soon!

Sarah I just noticed your BFP! Super dark lines. Congrats honey. You deserve it. Here's to a sticky bean and a healthy baby.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for the luck, girls! I think it worked!



heart tree said:


> Great video Megg. You make it look so easy. You are becoming a pro. Hopefully you'll be done with this process forever soon!
> 
> Sarah I just noticed your BFP! Super dark lines. Congrats honey. You deserve it. Here's to a sticky bean and a healthy baby.

Thank you! I hope so!

Okay... Back from the U/S. My lining is at 13mm, I have 9 follicles on the right side, 6 follicles on the left side, and they're all between 11-15mm right now. I have to go back at 8am tomorrow to do this all over again. Hoping to be given a collection date after tomorrow's check up!


----------



## sugarlove

that's great news Megg :happydance:


----------



## sugarlove

Ooh Hearty, looks at your temps :happydance:when are you testing hun?


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I always had to pay about $20 for just 2 FRER's, and still about $15 for just 1!! Even at Walmart down in the city, it was still expensive :( 

Amy - I am so glad to hear that all is going well with the little one. It's amazing to hear the heart beating. 

Megg - that is great news!!


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, LOL, don't get too excited about my temps hon. I'm doing progesterone suppositories which gives me a huge dose of progesterone every day. Progesterone is what makes your temps so high. I really can't get too excited about my chart. I'll test ot 12dpo most likely. I hate testing early and seeing bfns.


----------



## sugarlove

I'll try and contain my excitement till then Hearty :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, looks like you Ov'd. Have you thought about using progesterone cream to help your levels?


----------



## sugarlove

I'm worried about making things worse Hearty. I know that's probably daft, but I reckon I might end up getting Clomid prescribed, so don't want to tamper too much before then

My FS reckons I probably don't ov on my low levels of progesterone, but I've had a thermal shift for the last 3 months. I know they aren't massively high temps, but I'm hoping that I did ov. Even if I did though, my luteal phase was only 8 days last month, so prob have no chance any way :growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

You probably just had weak ovulations. My progesterone would suggest that I didn't ovulate, but both my GP and FS agree that I did. So, no worries. Although, Clomid would likely help you with better levels post-O!


----------



## sugarlove

Even if I ov though Megg, 8 days LP wouldn't be enough for a baby to implant would it?
I'm still ttc at the mo, but I really don't hold out much hope at the mo.
At least my appt to see the gynae is on Tues. Hope she arranges the bloody lap sooner rather than later! I will ask her if they will give me anything for the low progesterone, but I'm not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, 8 days could definitely pose a problem. I'm just saying that something like Clomid (which would increase your LP by giving you a stronger ovulation) is better than just supplementing your progesterone after the weak ovulation. You have a better chance if you have a good strong egg that leaves a good strong corpus luteum that will put out enough progesterone without help than to just use supplements after a weak ovulation... because the quality of the egg released is probably signficantly inferior to what it would have been with help.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Megg, Will see whay Gynae says on Tues.

I'd be delighted if they prescribed me clomid!


----------



## heart tree

I agree with everything Dr. Meggles said. If you don't like Clomid, don't forget there is another alternative, Femara, which is what I'm taking. I didn't have any side effects with it. Clomid can thin the uterine lining and dry up CM. Femara doesn't. Femara also doesn't last in your system as long as Clomid. It is more expensive though.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I agree with everything Dr. Meggles said. If you don't like Clomid, don't forget there is another alternative, Femara, which is what I'm taking. I didn't have any side effects with it. Clomid can thin the uterine lining and dry up CM. Femara doesn't. Femara also doesn't last in your system as long as Clomid. It is more expensive though.

I agree. If I had my druthers, I'd eradicate Clomid and replace it with Femara every time. Its just harder to get Femara, because it isn't as popular!


----------



## heart tree

Although I've never experienced Clomid, the stories I've heard are enough to keep me away. I felt NOTHING with Femara! Hopefully our anecdotal stories will help make it more popular. I think women need to start demanding it over Clomid. My doctor was toying with both options and luckily I had done my research ahead of time (thanks to my B&B ladies) and I was adamant that she prescribe Femara.


----------



## heart tree

My 6 FRER's came in the mail a day early! :happydance:

They are going to be calling to me every morning! Yogi, I might need to borrow your straightjacket!

5 more days until testing.


----------



## msarkozi

I would just start tomorrow Hearty :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Don't do it Hearty. Hide them, hide them NOW!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: 

Amy I am so happy for you thats fantastic news hope you have a lovely weekend with your hubby.

Megg I'm going to go back and watch your video I'm so exicted for you each day is one step closer to your forever baby.

Amanda I so hope this is your month.

AFM: just had a horrid call someone from a power company who's working in conjunction with another company to speak to all new mums to offer them something I cut him off and told him that I wasnt a new mum that I had lost three babies this year he was very apologetic then I hung up and burst into tears like its not harder enough at the moment I really dont need anyone else reminding me that I should be a mum I should be preparing for my babys first chirstmas not hopeing I'm going to get a positive opk today. It was like a smack in the face really upset me and just needed to share.


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed is right! Hide them, Hearty!


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> :hi:
> 
> Amy I am so happy for you thats fantastic news hope you have a lovely weekend with your hubby.
> 
> Megg I'm going to go back and watch your video I'm so exicted for you each day is one step closer to your forever baby.
> 
> Amanda I so hope this is your month.
> 
> AFM: just had a horrid call someone from a power company who's working in conjunction with another company to speak to all new mums to offer them something I cut him off and told him that I wasnt a new mum that I had lost three babies this year he was very apologetic then I hung up and burst into tears like its not harder enough at the moment I really dont need anyone else reminding me that I should be a mum I should be preparing for my babys first chirstmas not hopeing I'm going to get a positive opk today. It was like a smack in the face really upset me and just needed to share.

Oh god! :hugs: I'm SO sorry! WTF is wrong with people? There should be some system to prevent that from happening! :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

sorry to hear that Lucy. I remember when my doctor's office phoned me to tell me my ultrasound date, and I had to stop them and say I lost the baby a couple days before her call. I could tell she felt really bad, but it made me feel a lot worse. I am hoping you get that BFP again really soon!!!! :hugs:

ok, so Dazed is the Angel and I am the Devil :muaha: come over to my side Hearty :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

:hugs:Lucy. Hope you feel better for letting it all out.

It's a difficult time of yr I reckon!

I feel really bitter and miserable today for some reason. Think it's cos I went shopping in my lunchtime and everyone was all Xmassy and happy. I've been thinking the same as you, that I should have been preparing for my baby's first Xmas. All the chavvy young Mum's really irritated me, and I haven't felt like that for ages :growlmad:

x


----------



## Dazed

haha: Thats not nice Mel. Meg's on my side anyways so I think Hearty will be to.:blush::


----------



## sugarlove

PS It's a shame you didn't live nearer Lucy, we could have gone out for a drink to cheer ourselves up.
x


----------



## msarkozi

Dazed said:


> haha: Thats not nice Mel. Meg's on my side anyways so I think Hearty will be to.:blush::

:rofl: but I have a lot of fun on my side. Yogi and Nato are already on this side too.......Hearty might not be very easy to corrupt....I think she is pretty pure :) (not saying that Yogi and Nato aren't)


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls.

Yeah sugar that would of been great wish we did live nearer each other.

Amanda stay strong dont test to soon :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, what crap. How do people get this information? It makes me so mad! I've gotten lots of pieces of mail asking me to participate in studies for women who are pregnant. I always get upset by them. I'm so sorry lovey.

Sugar, sorry you are having such a crap day too. All I can say is that we all have these crap days. We all have the tears. We all get triggered by our losses. Tomorrow is a new day filled with possibility. We sometimes just need to ride the bad days to get to the good days. :hugs:

Dazed, Megg and Mel, I had the exact image of the angel/devil! I'm definitely not testing today Mel, you bad girl!!!

It is possible I'll crack and test at 10dpo though. We'll see. But I'm definitely not testing for the next couple of days. Those FRER's are expensive!

Dazed, speaking of testing....??????


----------



## Dazed

heart tree said:


> Dazed, speaking of testing....??????

NOPE! Haven't touched a single test. I keep debating if I will do one tomorrow, but the witch could show tomorrow so its pretty much pointless. Just now getting a tiny bit of booby pain (if I smash them) so I'm thinking I ov'ed later so maybe about the 7th or 8th? That and I'm getting kinda crampy (again).


----------



## msarkozi

you should test :haha:

and no worries Hearty, you don't have to test today, I said tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

Lovely words Hearty, thanks.

Sure I will be in a better mood tomorrow.

Dazed, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Dazed

sugarlove said:


> Dazed, how many dpo are you?

Anywhere from 14 to 9dpo.


----------



## sequeena

Good luck dazed xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

I'm getting excited for you Dazed.
Test! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm torn! I told Mel that she was always right! How do I reconcile this?!?!

I'm ready for Dazed's BFP!


----------



## heart tree

Ok, if you don't get AF by tomorrow will you test on Sunday? Pretty please?

NO MEL! I'm not testing tomorrow you naughty naughty devil!


----------



## Dazed

We will see what happens. I'm already thinking of caving, so I will have to run to the bathroom in the morning and just do my business so I don't have any FMU to test with. Although I did get a stronger line with SMU.

AHHH, stop!


----------



## NatoPMT

I am very impure, thats my problem in general life too as well as in TTC. 

we should form gangs. Me, mel and yogi are the kids from the bad side of town. Lets wrestle Dazed to the ground so she cant infect people with her goodness. I think we can get sugar on our side. She's bad to the bone

Dazed, you are nearly in testing territory even for the likes of you - hoping very hard you get bfp 

Sugar, there's a distinct temp rise and last month your temps were pretty high compared to your coverline. let us know what they say on tuesday, im interested n meds now too. Im interested in it all, i have my beak in everything at the mo. In the meantime, lets be bitter and miserable together. I am like the grinch even with my 3 week old christmas tree. 2011 is our year. Gotta be. 

I think maybe i did a weak ov this month cos my temps were a bit pathetic and my LP was shorter than normal. 

wooo yogi 7dpo and you are holding out - i would be putting out by now, being a test whore and all that. I hope its your month bebe. Eyes crossed. You can type with your nose too. Or train your cat to type to us. 

same to hearty, hope its your month, and artificial highs or not, they must feel a bit good - i cant wait for 12dpo, dont make me wait!!!

do walmart ship to the uk, i might buy in bulk and start testing 6 days before ov and without bd at that price

Megg, thank you for that video, it kinda put my mind at rest, i think i can do it after saying for a couple of years i would never do ivf. and it reminded me you are american. i know you are american, but i forget. I squirmed a bit when the needles went in, but im being desenitised. What does the follicle count mean, is that a normal number of them to have? are you waiting for one to become dominant?

ahh luce - its horrible when that happens, i still get emails from places i signed up to when i was pregnant. Did you get a positive opk? I told my optician i was pregnant and i cant face going back to get some new glasses now


----------



## Dazed

Now I'm just going to play with you. I have gone to the loo 5 times already today at work and I have only been here for 6 hours!:wacko:


----------



## NatoPMT

i am like bobby brown, two can play at that game Dazed, have a look at this if you dare!!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_urine_sample.php


----------



## Dazed

Oh yeah... well.... well... I got nothin!


----------



## NatoPMT

nothing.... except a steely determination, Dazed.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> I am very impure, thats my problem in general life too as well as in TTC.
> 
> we should form gangs. Me, mel and yogi are the kids from the bad side of town. Lets wrestle Dazed to the ground so she cant infect people with her goodness. I think we can get sugar on our side. She's bad to the bone
> 
> Dazed, you are nearly in testing territory even for the likes of you - hoping very hard you get bfp
> 
> Sugar, there's a distinct temp rise and last month your temps were pretty high compared to your coverline. let us know what they say on tuesday, im interested n meds now too. Im interested in it all, i have my beak in everything at the mo. In the meantime, lets be bitter and miserable together. I am like the grinch even with my 3 week old christmas tree. 2011 is our year. Gotta be.
> 
> I think maybe i did a weak ov this month cos my temps were a bit pathetic and my LP was shorter than normal.
> 
> wooo yogi 7dpo and you are holding out - i would be putting out by now, being a test whore and all that. I hope its your month bebe. Eyes crossed. You can type with your nose too. Or train your cat to type to us.
> 
> same to hearty, hope its your month, and artificial highs or not, they must feel a bit good - i cant wait for 12dpo, dont make me wait!!!
> 
> do walmart ship to the uk, i might buy in bulk and start testing 6 days before ov and without bd at that price
> 
> *Megg, thank you for that video, it kinda put my mind at rest, i think i can do it after saying for a couple of years i would never do ivf. and it reminded me you are american. i know you are american, but i forget. I squirmed a bit when the needles went in, but im being desenitised. What does the follicle count mean, is that a normal number of them to have? are you waiting for one to become dominant?*
> 
> ahh luce - its horrible when that happens, i still get emails from places i signed up to when i was pregnant. Did you get a positive opk? I told my optician i was pregnant and i cant face going back to get some new glasses now

The follicle count is (from what I've read) within a good range. Too many is bad. Too few is bad. So, I'm happy with what I've got. Noooo, definitely not waiting for a dominant one. We don't want a dominant follicle with IVF (which is unlike every other fertility treatment). We want them all to be "dominant" and mature so they can be harvested!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, that is quite the chart! Doesn't fare well for FMU, does it? Now I don't know what U to use. I'm thoroughly confused. 

Dazed it is time to :test:

It's been long enough. See even I'm going to the dark side and my resolve is usually as steady as yours!


----------



## NatoPMT

oo, of course Megg. thats obvious innit. 

haha look at hearty go, she's let loose and started firing test demands out

i know, that test chart crumbled everything i understood. Although if you are far enough along, it wont matter what time you test, the chart is really for test idiots like me to scrutinise and obsess over


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - you don't reconcile it....you stick with thinking I'm always right :rofl: 

Hearty - you know you want to :haha:

Dazed - see, you are already starting to crack :devil: 

Nato - great idea!! we are definitely the gang from the bad side of town :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

where are sparkly and mone these days? im going to find sparklys chart and give her a good stalking.


----------



## msarkozi

what about Cazz???


----------



## heart tree

I looked at Sparkly's chart and then popped into her journal. Looks like she tested either today or yesterday and got a BFN, though her chart looks amazing to me. She's 12dpo.

I was also wondering about Mone. 

And Cazza. I saw Cazza post on Sassy's journal. She has an appointment on Monday I think.

Mel, you are right, I do want to test! What I don't want to see is an empty space next to the control line. I'm waiting my darling. I'm in too good a mood to ruin my weekend with a BFN staring at me.


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Mel, we both posted about Caz at the same time!


----------



## msarkozi

that's ok Hearty, I understand for sure. I just like teasing......it gives me a chance to laugh :) Just know, I am always praying for the BFP's!!!


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha Nato, I love being bad to the bone! :haha:

I was just thinking we haven't seen Mone for a while. I'm going to sneak a look at Sparkly's chart too. I hope she's not holding out on us!:haha:

I'm off to eat a lamb dhansak with a Reese's peanut butter cup bar for afters! Have nearly managed 2 weeks on the wagon, and I'm gagging for a glass of red, hence the binge tonight!


----------



## NatoPMT

yeah, that cazza one is missing in action too

sparklys chart does look fine. thats crap she got a bfn, i hope its not staying that way

oo theres someone called sparkle reading..... come out and say hello sparkle. we will have a sparkly and a sparkle then. a matching pair


----------



## Dazed

ooh ooh.... I got one! My nipple itches!

I'm gunna torcher you!:twisted: :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: I hope you have to pee every 20 minutes for that Dazed!! :)


----------



## NatoPMT

im having a chana masala for my tea Sugar, and i have eaten a Lindt Father Christmas for starters 

jeez, i gotta stop with this chocolate bingeing, its no wonder im getting a bit of podge

i still wouldnt say no to a peanut buttercup, you bad girl


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> ooh ooh.... I got one! My nipple itches!
> 
> I'm gunna torcher you!:twisted: :haha:

pmsl!!! you are bad to the bone too, you really are


----------



## heart tree

Mel, tease away, I can take it! 

Nato, I think you scared Sparkle away. She's gone now!

Dazed and her itchy nipple symptom! 

Sugar, I want a glass of red too. I'm having some girlfriends over tomorrow night and will wait until then to have some. Surely a little red can't hurt in the tww can it? 

Oh, I was just looking at the pregnancy test forum. There's a girl who posted her FRER FMU and later in the afternoon. Take a look at the difference! She has sworn never to use FMU again.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1547.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NatoPMT

oops, I am not good at front of house. I've been told about scaring people off before

loving the way your mind is ticking over on what time of day to test hearty.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Sugar, I want a glass of red too. I'm having some girlfriends over tomorrow night and will wait until then to have some. Surely a little red can't hurt in the tww can it?

They don't actually know about light drinking, so i would say no more than 3 small glasses as a one off, as a binge is considered potentially teratogenic - a binge is technically either more than 5/6 drinks, or any amount that gets you drunk. 

the baby doesnt get your blood yet anyway, but dont get drunk obviously (i get drunk off about 3 sips)


----------



## heart tree

Do you scare people with your deep voice? I really want to hear your voice!

Megg, if you are reading, I just got your package! Thanks for the little gift! 

That's a lot of fabric! I could possibly make 2 blankets with it. Or I could make a really big one. I kind of like small ones for babies though. They are more portable and easier to manage with such a small human.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I promise not to drink that much. I was thinking of having one glass. In all honesty, I'd probably only drink half a glass out of paranoia.


----------



## NatoPMT

I will scare everyone off with my man voice. I wanna know what the little gift was. I am so nosey. 

where the blinking flip is my husband with my chana masala.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Do you scare people with your deep voice? I really want to hear your voice!
> 
> Megg, if you are reading, I just got your package! Thanks for the little gift!
> 
> That's a lot of fabric! I could possibly make 2 blankets with it. Or I could make a really big one. I kind of like small ones for babies though. They are more portable and easier to manage with such a small human.

Well, about the fabric amount... I only did 1.25 yd of the fleece... just for wiggle room. The reason there is so much minky is because there was only 1/3 yd after my requested 1.25 yd. So, I said I'd take it. lol So, do whatever you feel is best.

I'm glad it got to you! :) You're welcome!


----------



## Dazed

msarkozi said:


> :rofl: I hope you have to pee every 20 minutes for that Dazed!! :)

Actually I do have to go again! :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

:haha: good!!! lol!


----------



## LucyJ

Dazed keeping everything crossed for you cant wait for you to test!!

Amanda that is so interesting about what time of today to test looks like FMU isn't always the best.

AFM: well I have a positive opk :happydance: a little bit exicted especially as when I first looked at it I thought it was negative but then realised I was looking at it upside down what an idiot :haha: Had to get steve to look at it then realised my mistake so woo hoo for an opk!!


----------



## heart tree

Ha Ha Dazed! You probably have to pee so much because you are pregnant!!!

Megg, wiggle room is good. After I told you a yard, I thought, hmmm, maybe I should have told her to get a little more just in case.

Nato, she sent me baby dust and a pretty bracelet with a little frog charm.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, :rofl: looking at the OPK the wrong way! Can you post a piccy? Congrats babe. Get to work.


----------



## LucyJ

Here you go Hearty pic's of my opk please tell me they are positive going to :sex: anyway but good to know its a positive.

Steve and I will be getting down to it he's just doing some work we're going to watch the sky movie premiere whatever that is and curl up under a duvet not sure we will see the whole film :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0072.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0073.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Megg33k

Just spoke with the clinic. They're having me wait until Sunday to come back now. My E2 was 584. She said it just might take a couple more days. I don't know. I'm confused, as the internet suggests that's just right for my stage of stimming. :shrug: Oh well... sleeping in tomorrow and going Sunday instead.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy that's about as positive an OPK as you can get!!! You go girl. I'm so excited for you.

Megg, WTF?? So weird. Well, I'm quite sure they know what they are talking about. And Sunday isn't that far away. You are still on track which is important to keep in mind. 

Enjoy the sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Lucy that's about as positive an OPK as you can get!!! You go girl. I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Megg, WTF?? So weird. Well, I'm quite sure they know what they are talking about. And Sunday isn't that far away. You are still on track which is important to keep in mind.
> 
> Enjoy the sleep in tomorrow!

Thanks! I can't say I'm too upset about it. I'm just baffled by how some docs would consider 584 low, some consider it high, and some consider it perfect. WTF? Shouldn't there be some sort of consistency? LOL


----------



## heart tree

One thing I've learned in the field of fertility is that there is no consistency! It's so strange to me though.


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy that's one positive OPK hon if ever I saw one! :thumbup:

Megg, that's strange about the clinic. Can you ring them and get them to explain why they want to wait another day? :shrug:

Hearty, I'm not abstaining cos I'm in the 2ww, I'm trying to be supportive to hubby to help improve his SA. Also, I'm worried about my liver test being abnormal. Trying to improve my potentially pickled liver before I have my liver scan.
I really don't think a few small glasses of red would hurt. If you do have some booze, have one for me :haha:

Shaun and Stacey in the final of I'm a celeb for anyone who watches it:happydance:

I'm off to bed soon for an early night. Got to work at the College tomorrow for an open day. 

Night night lovely ladies
x


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Lucy that's one positive OPK hon if ever I saw one! :thumbup:
> 
> Megg, that's strange about the clinic. Can you ring them and get them to explain why they want to wait another day? :shrug:
> 
> Hearty, I'm not abstaining cos I'm in the 2ww, I'm trying to be supportive to hubby to help improve his SA. Also, I'm worried about my liver test being abnormal. Trying to improve my potentially pickled liver before I have my liver scan.
> I really don't think a few small glasses of red would hurt. If you do have some booze, have one for me :haha:
> 
> Shaun and Stacey in the final of I'm a celeb for anyone who watches it:happydance:
> 
> I'm off to bed soon for an early night. Got to work at the College tomorrow for an open day.
> 
> Night night lovely ladies
> x

I've spoken to them, and they don't seem to suggest its a problem, just that I don't need to be seen tomorrow. I guess it just means that nothing monumental will happen over night, so why waste an appointment. I'm okay with it! Just strange.

I don't think a glass of red would hurt either!

G'night hun!


----------



## Dazed

Megg, maybe they are basing in to the rise of your last E2 test. IDK, just trying to give you some form of reason.


----------



## Dazed

OK, I'm not giving you anymore Ammo to try to get me to test!


----------



## heart tree

Dazed, ammo or not, we're still going to try to get you to test! And I'm on the West Coast, so it is still early for me. I have hours ahead of me that I can harass you to :test:

:rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Sugar I will definitely have a glass for you! :wine:

When is your liver scan?


----------



## Allie84

Dazed, :test:!!! I am firmly with the bad side of town gang because I always test from 9dpo, and I bring a bring a bit of street cred because I grew up in the ghetto. 

Lucy, woo for a pos OPK!!! Enjoy cuddling under the duvet, ahem. :sex: 

Megg, at least you get to sleep in on Saturday, I suppose? :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

I was so excited about the fabric Megg sent and the new project I have that I didn't even see the explanation of the bracelet. It is a fertility bracelet! Megg, I've already put my intentions into the stones. I'll try anything these days. Thank you!


----------



## heart tree

So Allie, if I were you, I should start testing on Sunday.

Dazed is in the perfect time frame to test. Why is she taunting us like this???


----------



## Allie84

Awww that it such a great gift, Hearty and Megg. :)

When did you say you were gonna test, Dazed? I missed that.

Oh, and thanks for the preseed info, Hearty. I think we used too much. The directions said to use much more than we needed. I get EWCM anyways so I guess I just overdid it.


----------



## heart tree

Every woman I've ever heard talk about pre-seed says the recommended amount is too much. I think they tell you to use that much so that you will use it all up fast and buy more! 

I'm off to go buy some prenatal vitamins and to look for a matching binding for Megg's fabrics. Back in a bit.


----------



## msarkozi

see Dazed, even Allie is on our side.........TEST TEST TEST!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## Jaymes

I agree! :test: 

Meg I am so excited for you this cycle! This is it! 

Hearty. Those tests would be calling to me for sure. My fmu test was - in the time frame, but when I went back to throw it out it looked like it might be + so I used smu and got a + in the time frame. It got darker throughout the day... I think you should wait until you are ready to test (Sunday).


----------



## Dazed

I never used the recommended amount of preseed. It looks like it would be too much. I never go to the first line I always go halfway, but this is the first month using it.

I may test tomorrow. I have actually got a dull ache on my right side that extends to my butt like I have been sitting too long. I still don't think I am, but we will find out soon enough I guess. Its only a dollar store cheapy so it may not even show anything if I was preggo.


----------



## heart tree

Woo hoo!! Dazed is going to test! Awesome!

Jaymie, not sure I'll be testing on Sunday. A bit too early still. That would only put me at 9 dpo and I tend not to get positive tests until at least 13dpo.


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg, maybe they are basing in to the rise of your last E2 test. IDK, just trying to give you some form of reason.

Kevin figured it out! E2 doubles every 24-48 hours. They want to see it between 1,000-4,000 at egg collection. Tomorrow, it might not be over 1,000 yet. It will definitely be over that by Sunday. So, there was no reason to bring me in to check it tomorrow. Mystery solved! 



Allie84 said:


> Dazed, :test:!!! I am firmly with the bad side of town gang because I always test from 9dpo, and I bring a bring a bit of street cred because I grew up in the ghetto.
> 
> Lucy, woo for a pos OPK!!! Enjoy cuddling under the duvet, ahem. :sex:
> 
> Megg, at least you get to sleep in on Saturday, I suppose? :shrug:

I do! :) I'm happy! LOL



heart tree said:


> I was so excited about the fabric Megg sent and the new project I have that I didn't even see the explanation of the bracelet. It is a fertility bracelet! Megg, I've already put my intentions into the stones. I'll try anything these days. Thank you!

I wondered if you'd missed that part! I wouldn't just randomly send you a weird bracelet with a frog on it! :rofl: There was a purpose! And, I threaded it myself. So, my apologies if it breaks or anything. I couldn't find the stuff I like to thread with and had to use my 2nd favorite. FX'd that it holds up anyway! I'm glad you didn't think I was too much of a freak for sending you fertility jewelry! You're very welcome! Thank you!



Jaymes said:


> I agree! :test:
> 
> Meg I am so excited for you this cycle! This is it!
> 
> Hearty. Those tests would be calling to me for sure. My fmu test was - in the time frame, but when I went back to throw it out it looked like it might be + so I used smu and got a + in the time frame. It got darker throughout the day... I think you should wait until you are ready to test (Sunday).

Oh, Jaymie! Please, please, please be right! Its not been a good night! I need you to be right!



Dazed said:


> I never used the recommended amount of preseed. It looks like it would be too much. I never go to the first line I always go halfway, but this is the first month using it.
> 
> I may test tomorrow. I have actually got a dull ache on my right side that extends to my butt like I have been sitting too long. I still don't think I am, but we will find out soon enough I guess. Its only a dollar store cheapy so it may not even show anything if I was preggo.

Don't use the recommended amount unless you want to swim in the shit. Its crazy! Just a bit will do nicely!

YAY for testing!

SKIP THIS PART, NATO! Cover your eyes!!!

AFM... I'm so glad the video was last night, tonight was a nightmare. My first shot... the needle kept trying to come back out and I had to hold it in while I injected the meds... which hurt like a bitch for no reason. Its NEVER felt like that before. Then, the 2nd one took 3 sticks to go in. I had to go back to my right side, because the left wasn't working! I'm ready for the trigger and egg collection!

YOU CAN START READING AGAIN, NATO! Its all over!

However, I got a fortune cooking tonight that I NEEDED to see... I want to share it with you all. I think lots of us could use its wisdom!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5166/5229937629_4c06681e94.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Wow, that is an amazing fortune! How fitting. I'm going to take it as my fortune too.

So I went to the fabric store and got 2 different color blanket bindings. I couldn't find an exact match to your fabrics. I chose a chocolate brown and a sage green. I'll take a picture of them in a bit and you can choose. I can return whatever I don't want. Of course the store I got them at didn't have cording, so off to another store tomorrow for that. Since I LOVE fabric stores, it is actually a treat that I have to go to another. If I'm lucky, they'll be out too and I'll have to go to a third one!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Wow, that is an amazing fortune! How fitting. I'm going to take it as my fortune too.
> 
> So I went to the fabric store and got 2 different color blanket bindings. I couldn't find an exact match to your fabrics. I chose a chocolate brown and a sage green. I'll take a picture of them in a bit and you can choose. I can return whatever I don't want. Of course the store I got them at didn't have cording, so off to another store tomorrow for that. Since I LOVE fabric stores, it is actually a treat that I have to go to another. If I'm lucky, they'll be out too and I'll have to go to a third one!

You're cracking me up hoping they're out! :rofl: I'm sure either is fine. Without looking, I'd probably prefer the brown... just at a guess! And, yes... Please share in my fortune! I think I have the right to pay it forward! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Btw, my right ovary hurts tonight. Maybe its the 9 follicles growing even more... but OUCH! It only started after my shots. Like I needed something else! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Since your body is gearing up to have 15 babies it's no wonder the side with 9 hurts!!!

Ok I'm trying to post pics but damn photobucket isn't working. The pics make the brown look better and now that I have a better look, I like the brown better too. If I can post I will but otherwise I think we're going with brown.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Since your body is gearing up to have 15 babies it's no wonder the side with 9 hurts!!!
> 
> Ok I'm trying to post pics but damn photobucket isn't working. The pics make the brown look better and now that I have a better look, I like the brown better too. If I can post I will but otherwise I think we're going with brown.

I trust your judgment, Amanda! :hugs:

I guess you're right... the side with 9 babies should hurt! LOL

P.S. Went on a date tonight with Justin to see Burlesque! *drool* Jaaaaaaaaaack!

https://0.tqn.com/d/movies/1/0/O/W/W/Burlesque-Cam-Gigandet-photo.jpg

Yes, I went on a "date" with someone other than my husband! Gay besties are the greatest! :haha: He paid my way in and we snuggled up through the movie drooling over all the same people! :rofl: Best time I've had in ages!


----------



## cazza22

Meggles I am so excited for you this cycle babe I just have a very very good feeling, and that fortune cookie couldn't be more fitting! Ur such an inspiration Hun :hugs:

dazed Test god damn it lol! I'm the worlds worst poas a holic so I'm probs not thevest influence to be fair :blush: in my defence I blame Nato :rofl:

hearty I hope this is ur month too gorgeous when are you due to test babe?

Good luck to all our disco divas I hope December brings on LOTS of BFPs :dance: :bunny:

AFM got my scan Monday Aaarrgghhh! Too scared for words, as much as I have a good feeling about this little one I still keep crying because I don't wanna hear the dreaded words iykwim :cry:
I'll update you as soon as I know ok girls xxx lov you all xxx Caz


----------



## cazza22

Ps meggles he is FIT!!! Isn't he outta the OC? Gorgeous xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Caz sweetie I'm sure everything will be alright but I understand your fears I will be thinking of you on Monday try to rest over the weekend. :hugs:

Megg good luck for sunday I love your fortune I feel exicted and positive for you this month I really think this is it for you hope the shots are better today.
I love the pressie you sent hearty that is so sweet your blanket is going to be gorgeous.

Dazed please :test:

Well we didnt watch the film put I'm a celeb on instead then tirned it off quite soon but before we did there was an advert on for a new CD called Disco Anthems.... I took that as a good sign and we did :sex:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi girls.

Hope you're all ok. Sorry I haven't been in much, the conversation keeps moving at the speed of light and I never know what to say.

I hope everyone is well. Megg - good luck for tomorrow, that is an insane amount of follies!

I'm doing ok, but not in a great place because our 20 wk scan is Tuesday. I am very scared. I wish I could just relax but I can't. Honestly if it wasn't such a nightmare getting pregnant, then I honestly thought once the 12wk scan was over everything would be ok. But now it's just a whole other load of issues, mainly "oh my god I haven't felt the baby flutter for an hour it must be dead" even though it's entitled to a sleep once in 24 hours!!!! So yeah things are a bit tough but hoping again i'll relax a bit after 20wk scan. Work is also mega stressful and I got myself in such a state yesterday I started getting stomach tightenings which really frightened me. So I'm just going to try and relaaaaaaaax *zen*

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca sorry your having a hard time at the moment I hope your 20 week scan will relief some of your worries and stress I really do believe that everything is alright with your little one. Good luck for tuesday will be thinking of you take it easy and keep yourself occupied if you can.

In a few more weeks your start to feel more and more movement. Here for you whatever you need. Massive :hugs: to you.


----------



## bbhopes

Cesca,
Yes, just what Lucy said, you will feel more and more movements soon and the second half will go faster than the first. Would a doppler put your mind at ease? 
Please try to relax as much as you can it will help with the worry. Put your feet up, read a relaxing book... catch up on knitting... whatever helps you, just concentrate on that for now. we're all here for you, and big big hugs


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca and Cazz, your scans are going to be great! Those babies are going to be in your arms by the end of this :hugs:

Happy 12 weeks Cazz!!! :flower:

Cesca - try not to worry about feeling movement....Most people start to feel it around 22-24 weeks, and it does not become consistent until around 28 weeks. So please do not stress yourself out :hugs:

good job Luce!!


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Cazza and Cesca :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Meggles I am so excited for you this cycle babe I just have a very very good feeling, and that fortune cookie couldn't be more fitting! Ur such an inspiration Hun :hugs:
> 
> dazed Test god damn it lol! I'm the worlds worst poas a holic so I'm probs not thevest influence to be fair :blush: in my defence I blame Nato :rofl:
> 
> hearty I hope this is ur month too gorgeous when are you due to test babe?
> 
> Good luck to all our disco divas I hope December brings on LOTS of BFPs :dance: :bunny:
> 
> AFM got my scan Monday Aaarrgghhh! Too scared for words, as much as I have a good feeling about this little one I still keep crying because I don't wanna hear the dreaded words iykwim :cry:
> I'll update you as soon as I know ok girls xxx lov you all xxx Caz

Just try to keep breathing! :hugs: I have such a good feeling for you. And, the chance of loss at this stage is SO low, honey! I'm sure your little one is snug and safe in there. And, I'm certain s/he is just giggling away at Mummy being such a worrier... but really happy to know how much s/he is loved!



cazza22 said:


> Ps meggles he is FIT!!! Isn't he outta the OC? Gorgeous xxx

Apparently he is from The OC. I don't really even know what that is. I've heard of it, but I never watched it. He's HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!



prgirl_cesca said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Hope you're all ok. Sorry I haven't been in much, the conversation keeps moving at the speed of light and I never know what to say.
> 
> I hope everyone is well. Megg - good luck for tomorrow, that is an insane amount of follies!
> 
> I'm doing ok, but not in a great place because our 20 wk scan is Tuesday. I am very scared. I wish I could just relax but I can't. Honestly if it wasn't such a nightmare getting pregnant, then I honestly thought once the 12wk scan was over everything would be ok. But now it's just a whole other load of issues, mainly "oh my god I haven't felt the baby flutter for an hour it must be dead" even though it's entitled to a sleep once in 24 hours!!!! So yeah things are a bit tough but hoping again i'll relax a bit after 20wk scan. Work is also mega stressful and I got myself in such a state yesterday I started getting stomach tightenings which really frightened me. So I'm just going to try and relaaaaaaaax *zen*
> 
> Love to you all xxxx

I wish it would all just get easier at some stage or another. I dread how I'll be at each of my scans. I tell myself I'll be brave, but I doubt its true. Just try to have some faith in your little one. Like I told Caz, the chance of loss at this stage is so low. And, you're even further along. I'm sure your baby is getting a right chuckle out of your worries too! Playing hide and seek with you! :hugs:


AFM... Shot was fine this morning. Its the ones tonight that I'm worried about! But, I'll just hope for the best! :)


----------



## sequeena

Megg you're so strong, you're such an inspiration!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Cesca I was just stalking you yesterday to make sure you were ok. We haven't heard from you in a while. I was relieved to see you were still posting in other forums. 

Cazza I knew you were around, but it is good to see you back here. 

Ladies I just know your scans will be brilliant next week. In some ways I don't envy you. As much as I want to be pregnant again I can imagine I will be a wreck at every scan. Like the other ladies said, you are both far enough along that you do have some concrete reasons to breathe easily. I hope you both find some peace after your scans. 

Megg I have no idea who that fellow is. He looks a little young for my taste. I'm into the manly rugged look. It sounds like a divine night last night. Nothing like a gay friend to drool over cute boys with you! Good luck with the shot tonight. You'll get through it like you always do. Is tonight the last one assuming you get the all clear tomorrow?


----------



## Megg33k

He's almost my age, so I'm okay with him. He's 28. At least I don't have to feel like a pedo from drooling over him! LOL I'll definitely get through the shots tonight. Yes, tonight will be the last if tomorrow goes well! I'm hoping my body is meeting expectations! Of course, as long as I get to where I'm going, I suppose it doesn't matter if it takes a few more days!


----------



## heart tree

This is a little more my type....
 



Attached Files:







CB.jpg
File size: 110.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> This is a little more my type....

Oh, like I'd turn down Christian Bale! :rofl: 

I'm just a sucker for guy-liner! I can't seem to find a better pic of him from it. I, however, dare you to watch it without having to wipe the drool! If you go, pay special attention to the scene that starts with them putting on a pair of pajamas! You'll know what I mean when you see it! *drool*


----------



## heart tree

Ok! I'll probably wait for it to come out on DVD, but I'll definitely look for the pajama scene.


----------



## heart tree

BTW, found the cording today. I found it at the first store, but went to the second store just for fun! It is supposed to be rainy tomorrow. A perfect day to stay in and sew!


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic! Glad you got to go to both stores anyway! Thank you so much! I can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## msarkozi

speaking of sewing.....I had found this hat online I liked, but it was in girl colors....so I emailed it to my aunt to ask her to make me one with certain colors....well she asked my grandma to make it instead (and my aunt is better at this stuff then grandma). I opened up the package last night and was completely disappointed with what I saw. Grandma made 4 hats, and they are all horrible looking....nothing like what the picture showed, and not even one with a color I asked for. So I will not be using them at all......I am so disappointed. So now I am just going to find a different one that I like and buy it!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

What's it look like? I wanna seeeeeeeeee!


----------



## msarkozi

this is what I sent my aunt and asked for it to be done in blues
 



Attached Files:







image003.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## msarkozi

this is what I got instead........

I also told my cousin that if they make me one more thing in yellow, I am going to freak out....I specifically told them I don't want yellow, and I gave them a list of colors that they could use to make stuff. I know that sounds totally selfish and ungrateful, but it's just that they make the weirdest things and in the ugliest colors. They would honestly make him pink stuff if I didn't say anything. But apparently me saying what I did want didn't really matter either......
 



Attached Files:







IMG00017-20101203-1923.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG00018-20101203-1924.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG00019-20101203-1925.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG00020-20101203-1927.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## heart tree

Mel, I'm so sorry, but I'm totally laughing out loud at your story. It's so funny to me that not only did you ask for something and didn't get it, you got 4 of something you didn't want! That is so funny to me! I still think they are cute, though I can see why they aren't exactly what you were wanting. Maybe you can find some B&B girls to send them to as gifts. I love the one you actually do want. It is so adorable!


----------



## msarkozi

well the first two are completely uneven as well, and seriously, who has a square head?! if they were at least rounded, I might not hate them as much, but they are just horrible. There is another cute one on etsy that I am going to buy. It's brown instead and looks pretty cute :) 

It's like my grandma actually sent me a little gift for my birthday as well (and yes I opened it early), and there is a pair of mitts she knitted that are made for someone with extremely large hands (I have small hands), and a pair of socks she knitted in awful colors! I hate knitted socks as well, so there wasn't a chance I was going to wear them to begin with. But she knows how much I hate pink, and the socks have pink in them. She honestly has no idea how to put colors together when she makes things...she just picks whatever she wants, and you are left thinking WTF?! lol!


----------



## Dazed

Spoiler
:bfn:
I only did it for you girls :hugs:
Not suprised! Must have ov'ed later. I still have the dull ache in my right side. Guess I will wait and see what happens, but I'm not holding out any hope.


----------



## heart tree

Dazed I've been wondering about you all day. Sorry babes. Thanks for humoring us. When do you think you ov'd then? Any idea? Wonder what that ache is that you are feeling. 

Mel your story is so funny. Too bad you can't even give them away!


----------



## Dazed

Well, my other guess is the day before thanksgiving. If I choose to test again without being late, it will be on the 8th I think, but that is subject to change. Boobs are a little more sore today, but they do that about a week or so before the :witch:.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Mel! The one you want is adorable. The ones you got... err... not quite as cute! :rofl: I'm SO sorry that she took direction so poorly! I'd make it for you, but I don't have a clue how to even begin. Lemme ask someone I know if she would know how to make it! I'd love to commission her to do it and send it to you as a gift! :) 

Dazed - BOOOOOO! :( No likey :bfn:! I hope it changes its mind soon!

(Hopefully) Last night of shots went swimmingly. No problems. A little sting with the 1st, but nothing to whinge about! Pretty happy! Maybe it was a parting gift? :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Mel - She said it would be no problem! So, I'm having her make it for you! Happy Birthday/Merry Christmas! :hugs: Love you!

Got my tree up and stuff!!! Its difficult to put decorations on a tree when you have OCD! LOL Don't worry... The bottom ring of ribbon has since been fixed! I didn't see it was so "off" until the pic was taken! :dohh:

Tree with stockings!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5232918087_4ec98b3946_z.jpg

Closer look at the tree!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5233509088_dce94eb74c_z.jpg

And, for fun... Puncture marks and bruises on my tummy from the shots!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5002/5232918147_6eaff14759_m.jpg


----------



## sequeena

I'm sorry but those hats... omg :haha: You'll need some padding to get those to fit!

Megg I love your tree!! Your stomach looks sore though :(


----------



## Megg33k

sequeena said:


> I'm sorry but those hats... omg :haha: You'll need some padding to get those to fit!
> 
> Megg I love your tree!! Your stomach looks sore though :(

Its not sore... maybe a little if I really press, but no soreness to complain of as long as I don't mess with it. :) No worries. It just shows why its so hard to find an empty spot to stab these days!


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> this is what I sent my aunt and asked for it to be done in blues

The Blanket is super soft and sweet looking too! I love the home made stuff!

(AHEM, as long as it is well made... No offense)


----------



## msarkozi

Dazed - sorry sweetie!!! I hope it turns into the BFP!!! :hugs:

Hearty - I know! and seriously, who else would want them?! lol!

Megg - OMG!!!!!! you are the best!!!! love you girl!!!! I am forever indebted to you :) 

Sequeena - not as sorry as I am, lol! 

Jaymes - my aunt made a nice soft blanket for us as well, but it's all yellow!!!! my cousin asked her why she made it in yellow, and she said because it was on the approved list of colors......she told her mom that no it wasn't....but it's a nice blanket and I know we will use it for sure. Grandma on the other hand made a blanket, and the colors don't really go together well, and it is rough and not soft....so I'm not really sure what I will use it for. Homemade stuff is nice for sure, as long as it's what you actually want, lol!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Dazed - sorry sweetie!!! I hope it turns into the BFP!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hearty - I know! and seriously, who else would want them?! lol!
> 
> Megg - OMG!!!!!! you are the best!!!! love you girl!!!! I am forever indebted to you :)
> 
> Sequeena - not as sorry as I am, lol!
> 
> Jaymes - my aunt made a nice soft blanket for us as well, but it's all yellow!!!! my cousin asked her why she made it in yellow, and she said because it was on the approved list of colors......she told her mom that no it wasn't....but it's a nice blanket and I know we will use it for sure. Grandma on the other hand made a blanket, and the colors don't really go together well, and it is rough and not soft....so I'm not really sure what I will use it for. Homemade stuff is nice for sure, as long as it's what you actually want, lol!

Just keep being an amazing friend and we'll call it even! :winkwink: I don't know exactly how soon she'll have it done, but I'm assuming sooner than later! I told her it didn't need to be tomorrow or anything! But, I think it'll probably be shortly after the holiday, if I'm guessing. Does that work for you?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

heart tree said:


> This is a little more my type....

Oh I love Christian Bale. Although is it wrong I find him more fanciable in American Psycho than in anything else? :blush:

Thanks for the words of encouragement girls, I will hopefully have some good news on Tuesday.

Megg, love the tree!! Although it's FAR too early to put up xmas decs - I don't put up ours until at least the 15th!


----------



## NatoPMT

prgirl_cesca said:


> Oh I love Christian Bale. Although is it wrong I find him more fanciable in American Psycho than in anything else? :blush:

yeah me too, whats going on with that 

mebbes best not to find out


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> This is a little more my type....
> 
> Oh I love Christian Bale. Although is it wrong I find him more fanciable in American Psycho than in anything else? :blush:
> 
> Thanks for the words of encouragement girls, I will hopefully have some good news on Tuesday.
> 
> Megg, love the tree!! Although it's FAR too early to put up xmas decs - I don't put up ours until at least the 15th!Click to expand...

Nope, that's not wrong. It would only be wrong if you said that you find him most fanciable in 'Empire of the Sun'... Then, I'd call the authorities! :rofl:

Too early? I'm the biggest proponent of not putting up decorations early! LOL You've got me beat? Wow! Nice!



NatoPMT said:


> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> Oh I love Christian Bale. Although is it wrong I find him more fanciable in American Psycho than in anything else? :blush:
> 
> yeah me too, whats going on with that
> 
> mebbes best not to find outClick to expand...

I think its because we've learned from both him and Dexter that serial killers are fucking hot!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha

(ps I didn't avert mine eyes. I know.)


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> haha
> 
> (ps I didn't avert mine eyes. I know.)

Oh no! Whyyyyyyyyyy? LOL I tried to stop you! If it helps, they've gone perfectly since! Last night's and today's were a dream! Not a single freakin' issue! :shrug:


----------



## cazza22

Thanks girls :hugs: only 18 hours to go aaarrgghh!!! 

meggles ur tree is gorgeous it looks soooooo cosey n snug in ur lounge  I'm very jelous! Lee said he'll put ours up next weekend it's fricken huge nearly 7ft because we've got high ceilings I made a daft decision to get a mahoosive tree that I can't reach to decorate :rofl: 

Dazed I'm sorry about the neg I hope ur a late implanter and there's stil a chance this month babe :thumbup:

heartylicious I heart Christian bale he's a god!! *drool*

nato good to see u huny hope ur well? Xxx

mel ur story of the baby hats made me chuckle bless u, I really don't understand why the would knit 2 yellow ones if u specifically asked them not too? Weird! Although I think ur baba will look adoreable no matter what colour he's in :kiss:

congrats sequeena on ur BFP Hun I totally missed that sneeky one :winkwink:

amy hope ur ok too chuckles?? Xxx

luce weldone in getting lots of sexy time in chick praying so hard this is the month for you!!! <3

helloooooo everyone else hugs love n kisses xxxx 

Caz xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Mel the one you wanted is so cute I'm glad your going to get it via megg sorry they ones you got werent hmmm exactly what you wanted.

Megg I love your tree it is beautiful we haven't got ours up yet think we will do it this week or next weekend. Glad the shots went better. :hugs:

Caz what time is your scan tomorrow? Will be thinking of you. Last night's sexy time didnt exactly go to plan and well we didnt but the opk I did today is still very positive so hopefully we're still in with a chance if we bd tonight and we will tomorrow.

Dazed I'm so sorry you got a bfn hope it turns into a bfp for you.

:hugs: to all


----------



## cazza22

It's at 9am babe, I swear I'm gonna puke before I go in Im that scared!

Make sure u get in some sexy time tonight gorgeous, after the x factor ofcourse lol!!

Xxx lov Caz xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Im ok thanks Cazza, in a right bad mood cos John is going to Australia tomorrow (until the 23rd now, until until the 20th as originally supposed) so Im out until 2011

Good luck at the scan sweetie, it will be perfect, i know it x

Megg, its like having a big red button with a sign saying 'Don't Push' - i cant help myself


----------



## LucyJ

Glad its in the morning and you dont have to wait to long have a relaxing evening try and sleep. I'm sure tomorrow will go well and your be updateing us with pictures of your gorgeous little one :hugs:

Yep will definitely get some sexy time in today!!

Nato that sucks try and get in some :sex: tonight just in case. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

The first time I sat up and took notice of Mr. Gorgeous Bale was in American Psycho. I saw it with some girlfriends. When the scene with him naked, doing sit ups came on to that massive screen, we all sqealed. That was the defining moment for me and my lust for him. And like Megg said, there is just something sexy about serial killers! Yum!

Great tree Megg! Glad you fixed that horribly crooked ribbon (said in a joking tone). We don't do a tree. We've lived in small apartments in San Francisco for years and it was never practical. Now we live in a house outside of the city but the spirit isn't in me. I will put up a tree when I have a child to enjoy it with. 

Lucy sorry about last night. Definitely get in some :sex: tonight. You are still in the running. 

Nato, get that pre-seed out and do the deed right before he walks out the door. Or better yet, at the airport. 

Cazza I can't wait for tomorrow for you babes.


----------



## heart tree

Megg how did the appointment go? I'll go check your journal. Maybe you are at the docs right now. Good luck!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck tomorrow Cazz.

Heart - I remember my (now) husband made me watch American Psycho when we first got together (in fact I think we had to watch it twice because we, erm, never got all the way through it the first time because it was a bit hot at times) and those sit ups were amazing!!

https://famousmonstersoffilmland.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/christian_bale_in_american_psycho.jpg

https://www.beingfamous.com/american_psycho_002.jpg

Also, as he reminds me of Bateman, we have to include Scott Disick from Keeping up with the Kardashians
https://lexib.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Kourtney-Kardashian-Scott-Disick-sociopath.jpg

https://igossip.com/photos/Yeeeah_Gossip_90818_scottdisick_patrickbateman.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for those amazing pics Cesca! Drool! I'd rather not think of him compared to Scott Disick. That guy is such an ass. 

I see a tiny resemblance but not enough to make me drool over Scott. 

That's so funny about you and your husband! My husband makes fun of my CB obsession. He's in a new movie with Mark Wahlberg called The Fighter. He plays Mark's crack addicted brother. He looks gaunt and awful. It's a true story and takes place close to where I grew up in Massachusetts. If he's in it, I'll see it no matter what he looks like!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks re: the tree! I love it! I'm hopefully enjoying my last EVERYTHING before my baby. I really want a little one to share it all with next year!



heart tree said:


> Megg how did the appointment go? I'll go check your journal. Maybe you are at the docs right now. Good luck!

I was totally still at the docs! LOL



prgirl_cesca said:


> Good luck tomorrow Cazz.
> 
> Heart - I remember my (now) husband made me watch American Psycho when we first got together (in fact I think we had to watch it twice because we, erm, never got all the way through it the first time because it was a bit hot at times) and those sit ups were amazing!!
> 
> https://famousmonstersoffilmland.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/christian_bale_in_american_psycho.jpg
> 
> https://www.beingfamous.com/american_psycho_002.jpg
> 
> Also, as he reminds me of Bateman, we have to include Scott Disick from Keeping up with the Kardashians
> https://lexib.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Kourtney-Kardashian-Scott-Disick-sociopath.jpg
> 
> https://igossip.com/photos/Yeeeah_Gossip_90818_scottdisick_patrickbateman.jpg

Oh man... DROOL! Love him!


----------



## Megg33k

So, my appointment! :) I have to follicles today... all between 14-22mm! :happydance: I do my trigger shot sometime tonight and egg retrieval is Tuesday! EEK!


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - of course that works for me. You are truly awesome!!!

hope everyone is enjoying the last of the weekend.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg33k said:


> So, my appointment! :) I have to follicles today... all between 14-22mm! :happydance: I do my trigger shot sometime tonight and egg retrieval is Tuesday! EEK!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
great news!!!


----------



## heart tree

That is awesome Megg! You're getting knocked up next week!!!


----------



## Megg33k

So, I mis-typed and no one noticed... I have TWENTY (20) follicles today!


----------



## heart tree

I noticed but assumed it was more than 15 so just thought I'd check your journal. Holy crap!!! 20? You could be octomom!


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I won't have that many put back! No chance of octomom here! :winkwink: I think I'm going to be passing out embryos for Christmas gifts though!

Bonus! A pic of my swiss-cheese ovary!
 



Attached Files:







ovary.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sugarlove

Wow Megg, 20 follicles is impressive girlie and your tree looks great :happydance:

Nato, sorry your hubby is going away tomorrow. You will have to come on here lots so we can keep you company. I agree, pounce on him before he leaves!

Lucy, hope you're getting in lots of BDing!

Mel, those hats are hilarious. They yellow one is particularly special :haha:

Dazed, sorry about the BFP, but keep testing you're not out yet

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Cazza :thumbup:

Hearty, I'm off for a peak at your chart!

Hi Allie :hugs:

Phwwwor to the photies of Christian Bale. I've only seen that film once, but I do remember it being quite sexy. What a bod!

AFM Ive been sledging today, check out my photies on FB. I managed to get my dog to go on the sledge with me down a hill. It was great fun!

Sorry if I've missed anyone
x


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god Megg thats is fantastic news I am so happy for you I want to do this in fact I'm going too

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:




> AFM Ive been sledging today, check out my photies on FB. I managed to get my dog to go on the sledge with me down a hill. It was great fun!

I want to go sledging sounds like you've had a great day. :flower:

AFM: well I got some later afternoon :sex: in steve was giving me a cuddle as I was cold and I punced on him :haha:

Quick question: should we :sex: again today or would be better to wait untill tomorrow, I think I read somewhere that it can be bad doing it too much.


----------



## LucyJ

opps that should be pounced!!


----------



## sugarlove

I always for for it every day, but don't know if this is right!


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy you naughty girl you, lol! good job!! :) I would probably wait til tomorrow again if it was me, but not sure. Are you making sure to keep all the goods in you for about 10-15 minutes after?


----------



## LucyJ

Yep I rolled on my tummy (as that worked last time) and didn't move for about 15mins it might of been longer. Yeah I was thinking we should wait untill tomorrow maybe I'll set the alarm a bit earlier for tomorrow morning :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

I think either every day or every other is good! Sounds like everyone is doing well! :) Yay!


----------



## msarkozi

oh yes, I forgot about the tummy for you! good little trick :thumbup:

yes Megg, it sounds like a good day all around :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Indeed! And tomorrow is your birthday!!! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

it sure is :) hoping Gord will actually be able to take me out for supper....I already told him it was cancelled due to lack of interest, and he told me I was being miserable....but I was just expecting him to be working and me on my own.....


----------



## Megg33k

He better not leave you alone on your birthday! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I hope he doesn't!!!


----------



## LucyJ

We can have a disco party in here for you Mel, hope your not on your own tomorrow and that you have a lovely celebration together.


----------



## msarkozi

can someone make me a carrot cake with cream cheese icing???? lol!! or I would also accept red velvet with cream cheese icing :)


----------



## cazza22

Nato I'm so sorry OH is away for this months OV :growlmad: could you maybe get dome nookie in tonight to try n cover the basis? Don't forget going off my dates I ovulated on cd 10 which is majorly early for me you could OV early too? Xxx massive hugs babe xxxx

meggles :wohoo: :dance: :bunny: at 20 follies you are sooooo being fertilised next week mrs!!! How many are they putting back in sweets?

Luce nato sass sugarlove & any other Brits who do u want to go tonight on x factor? I'm thinking Mary for defo & if a double as much as I hate to say it Cher? I love one direction too much (pervo) xx and I heart matt & rebecca so it only leaves Cher unfortunately :-(.

Xxxx lov Caz xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

I agree with you. I want one direction, matt and rebecca in the final so if its a double eviction cher and mary to go if its a single eviction I think mary to go. xx


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hey girls- I'm sitting on the train back to the airport. We've basically spent the entire weekend watching movies and eating and it has been wonderful. Sadly I'm still spotting off/on and even have some small clots now and then, all dark brown and without cramping. I really don't think this one can possibly survive. We talked a lot about how we can get through all of this and I'm sure glad I have my hubby, even if I only get to see him on the weekends...


----------



## heart tree

Oh Amy I don't know what to say honey. It isn't definite that there is something wrong. It sounds like it is old blood that needs to get out of your body. Are you going to try to get another scan? I'm glad you had a good weekend with your hubby in spite of all this. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I have another scan 21 Dec. I am contemplating going to my regular doctor tomorrow to see if I can get a few days off of work. I'm not sure if that will help or not..
Anyone wanna come over here and have a google-intervention? Seriously, google may be my downfall:)


----------



## msarkozi

Amy, can you go in and get checked out again? just phone and tell them you are back to spotting and have a few clots? I think it is just old blood too, but it is better to be safe and get checked out.


----------



## heart tree

Even if it doesn't help to take off work, it can't hurt. You should do it. But you need to put your computer under lock and key. No wait, that would mean you can't talk to us find a way to block google. Like a parent control setting. That site will do your head in. I think I tend to look at in when I'm not feeling in control if a situation. I think to myself that if I have more knowledge then I will feel better. But as we know, the info isn't always accurate and it doesn't necessarily apply to us. Reading things on google isn't actually going to change what is happening in your body. All it will do is make your head spin. My advice is to take some time off, get some movies and hunker down with some good food. Pamper yourself.


----------



## LucyJ

Amy I am so glad you had a good weekend with your hubby but sorry your still spotting. I would definitely go and get some time of work just to give yourself a few days to relax and put your feet up, maybe see if your dr can get you in for another scan to reasure you, it does sound like old blood I hope and pray that everything is all right for you and your little one. Please stay away from google if your tempted come on here and talk to us instead we will stop you.

:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

I reckon the same, that either Mary or Cher should go tonight. I thought they were both poor last night. Didn't think Matt was at his best either, but you could hear he had a sore throat. I've got a crush on the curly haired one off one direction, cos I'm a dirty perv :haha:

Amy, so sorry to hear you're still spotting, but try not to presume the worst if you can. It's still brown blood and you haven't got any cramps. Can someone go to the Doctors or hospital with you for support sweetheart? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> can someone make me a carrot cake with cream cheese icing???? lol!! or I would also accept red velvet with cream cheese icing :)

Mmm... Me too! I'll gladly accept donations of either!



cazza22 said:


> Nato I'm so sorry OH is away for this months OV :growlmad: could you maybe get dome nookie in tonight to try n cover the basis? Don't forget going off my dates I ovulated on cd 10 which is majorly early for me you could OV early too? Xxx massive hugs babe xxxx
> 
> meggles :wohoo: :dance: :bunny: at 20 follies you are sooooo being fertilised next week mrs!!! How many are they putting back in sweets?
> 
> Luce nato sass sugarlove & any other Brits who do u want to go tonight on x factor? I'm thinking Mary for defo & if a double as much as I hate to say it Cher? I love one direction too much (pervo) xx and I heart matt & rebecca so it only leaves Cher unfortunately :-(.
> 
> Xxxx lov Caz xxxx

We haven't talked about how many yet... and probably won't talk about it until closer to that day. I'm figuring 2 or 3. It depends on what they suggest... assuming they'll suggest something.



pregoinnorge said:


> Hey girls- I'm sitting on the train back to the airport. We've basically spent the entire weekend watching movies and eating and it has been wonderful. Sadly I'm still spotting off/on and even have some small clots now and then, all dark brown and without cramping. I really don't think this one can possibly survive. We talked a lot about how we can get through all of this and I'm sure glad I have my hubby, even if I only get to see him on the weekends...

Oh, honey! I hope you're wrong and everything is okay. I'd definitely look into getting signed off work for a bit... it can't hurt. I'd also try to get checked out sooner than the 21st. That's a lot of limbo time!


----------



## LucyJ

> I've got a crush on the curly haired one off one direction, cos I'm a dirty perv

your not alone :blush: xx


----------



## cazza22

Sorry ur going through this scare amy Hun, I defo think time off to relax & an earlier scan is for the best mainly for ur sanity because if ur anything like me google is the devil but I can't get enough of him! I've got everything crossed for you sweets :hugs:

meggles 2-3 sounds good to me the more the merrier I say :haha:

luce 100% Mary to go!!! Out out out lol xxx


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:

> I've got a crush on the curly haired one off one direction, cos I'm a dirty perv
> 
> your not alone :blush: xxClick to expand...

me 3 lol xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LucyJ;
> Quote:
> I've got a crush on the curly haired one off one direction, cos I'm a dirty perv
> your not alone xx
> me 3 lol xxxx

I'm so glad I'm not alone!!


----------



## sugarlove

We can all be dirty pervs together :haha:

I'm so excited about the cast of Glee coming on :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

*Meggles Glee have just been on X-Factor xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

where's allie and yogi?

Glee cast were fab.


----------



## sugarlove

I forgot I'm behind cos I live paused it on sky plus, so waiting patiently to see Glee!


----------



## heart tree

I was wondering that myself Lucy. Maybe she got a peak on her cbfm and is too busy to chat with us! 

I'm going to start Megg's blanket now so won't be on for a few hours. Have a good evening loveys.


----------



## Megg33k

Noooo! I missed Glee?!?! Dammit! :hissy:

Yay! Hearty is starting my blanket! :yipee: Thank you, Hearty!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg and Hearty can we have pic's of the blanket when it's finished? I know its going to be beautiful and going to keep megg's little one(s) so cosy.

I hope allie has got a peak if your reading allie miss you. 

Now I think of it didnt yogi say she would be in a straight jacket to stop herself testing hmmm hope she's alright.

:flower:


----------



## sugarlove

OMG Glee were absolutely fantastic! I adore Finn and Puck :happydance:
Do you think they were singing live? I reckon they were!


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Megg and Hearty can we have pic's of the blanket when it's finished? I know its going to be beautiful and going to keep megg's little one(s) so cosy.
> 
> I hope allie has got a peak if your reading allie miss you.
> 
> Now I think of it didnt yogi say she would be in a straight jacket to stop herself testing hmmm hope she's alright.
> 
> :flower:

Of course you can have a pic! I give Hearty my permission to post a pic before sending it back to me if she wants! I know what the fabric looks like, so I don't require a "surprise" moment!

Definitely hoping for good news for both Allie (Peak) and April (BFP)! Can't wait to move more people to the BFP list on page 1.



sugarlove said:


> OMG Glee were absolutely fantastic! I adore Finn and Puck :happydance:
> Do you think they were singing live? I reckon they were!

I'm sure they were! *sigh* Glee! <3 I wanna see it! I adore all of them... Puck is drool-worthy!


----------



## LucyJ

I think they were singing live finn and puck are definitely easy on the eyes.

:winkwink:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

The backing was mimed but the main vocals were sung live!

I loved it. My husband hated it. The baby loved it :) Unlucky husband....

Strange how they had someone from the american series 2 on it (sam), given it hasn't started here in the UK yet! My sister text me going "who's the blonde kiddie?"


----------



## LucyJ

yeah I wondered that to but figured he was from the 2nd series when are we going to get it here?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I think it starts January sometime.

As does True Blood series 3 on FX!!! Can't wait to watch that again!


----------



## sugarlove

Cesca, the baby has excellent taste :haha:
Yes I was wondering who the hell the blonde one was!
When's it back on our tv? Miss it so much!
I'm off to google the live tour next yr in England:happydance:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My hubby tried to look tonight and said cheapest tickets now are £75 and in shite seats so I think i'll give it a miss. Plus it got bad reviews in america...


----------



## dawny690

*Cher got through  cant wait til next week xxxx*


----------



## sugarlove

I found 2 at MEN arena for 105 quid.
https://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/Glee-tickets/artist/1035819
Not cheap, but tempting!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Oh man I just went to "our" bathroom at the Oslo airport and proceeded to breakdown until someone knocked and I had to pull myself together. 

I really am going to try to stay away from google for awhile.


----------



## sugarlove

Amy, your poor thing. Get yourself tucked up at home. Is there no-one that can come and keep you company and look after you?
x


----------



## Sparkly

Amy honey, thinking of you :hugs:

I thought you ladies might like to see this :D
 



Attached Files:







sparkle.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## msarkozi

Amy hun, how far along are you right now? I will keep positive for you during this time. :hugs: Please phone and get in to see someone tomorrow morning


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Amy! :hugs: I'm so sorry you're so worried! I hope everything is okay!

OMG! You don't know the joys of SAM? He's soooooooooooo hot! Those lips... *faint*

https://www.waveish.com/iwave/images/33/o-is-chord-overstreet-kurt-s-new-boyfriend-on-glee.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_awACeqK1Eg0/TMh2cqlwJ-I/AAAAAAAAUzQ/HJuIO1mHj6Q/s1600/Chord-Overstreet-shirtless-Rocky-Horror-Glee-Show-2.jpg


----------



## Sparkly

The age difference is kicking in with me here.......he looks like a child, how old is he Meg? I swear my DS is older :dohh:


----------



## sugarlove

Mmm, he is rather tasty!:haha: Don't reckon as nice as Finn or puck though, although he may grow on me! Is the current series good then Meggles?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh amy I am so sorry your going through this massive :hugs: to you try not to worry (I know that is easier said than done) tuck yourself up in bed and try to get some sleep then go see your dr tomorrow hopefully you can get a scan. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Does anyone know how I change my journal link to just say that it is my journal without being the whole link?


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm supposedly 7w2d now. I'm going to try to figure out how to get out of work but first I am just going to explain everything to my boss. I totally trust her and just want her to know what's going on.
Thanks again girls- I'm so glad I have you all.


----------



## heart tree

Amy when I was going through all of my stuff I told my boss. She was wonderful. If you know you can trust yours you should tell her what's going on. I bet she'll insist that you take some time off. 

Sparkly I'm with you, that boy looks like a child to me. Again I'll defer to Christian Bale as more my type. Tall, dark, handsome and in his mid 30's!


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> The age difference is kicking in with me here.......he looks like a child, how old is he Meg? I swear my DS is older :dohh:

He is a child! You don't want to know! :( I feel like such a pedo when I see him! He's 21... and I'm a baaaaaaaaaaaad person!



sugarlove said:


> Mmm, he is rather tasty!:haha: Don't reckon as nice as Finn or puck though, although he may grow on me! Is the current series good then Meggles?

Yes, he's in the current series! Love him! 



LucyJ said:


> Does anyone know how I change my journal link to just say that it is my journal without being the whole link?

Yes! Just put [*url=the link to your journal here]My Journal[/url] Remove the * before you do it though. That would fuck it up! LOL



pregoinnorge said:


> I'm supposedly 7w2d now. I'm going to try to figure out how to get out of work but first I am just going to explain everything to my boss. I totally trust her and just want her to know what's going on.
> Thanks again girls- I'm so glad I have you all.

Sounds like a plan, honey!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... He does look like a kid... but a rather easy to look at one... and he IS legal! I'm less than 10 years older than him! 8 years is okay, right?


----------



## LucyJ

Amy I think if you trust your boss then talking to her is a good idea having extra support is only a good thing.

Thanks Megg I've done it :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Luce! :) I don't know if I knew you had a journal! I'll come stalk!


----------



## LucyJ

Only just started it do come and stalk me :flower:

Right my lovely ladies I'm going to bed. :sleep:

Amy I will be thinking of you let us know how you get on with dr's and your boss and Caz thinking of you good luck for your scan tomorrow. Big :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## msarkozi

Amy, I think it is a good idea to let your boss know. I tell mine too so she knows what I am going through and it just makes the work environment easier. I'm trying to remember, but isn't that the time period that most people bleed?? That is that exact same time though that I was told I was miscarrying again, and well look at me now. So hang in there hun! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

You ladies are so sweet!

Megg, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## cazza22

Massive hugs amy xxx


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies, sorry I've had a busy weekend and haven't properly caught up...thanks for thinking of me though! Amy big hugs to you, I am sure it is old blood and that everything will be fine, you have no cramps so I think that is a good sign...:hugs:

I need eyes please...I wrangled myself out of the straitjacket this afternoon and POAS...only 9 dpo...and it was a dollar store test because it's all I had...I know I know, I'm torturing myself. I saw what I think is an extremely faint line that came up within 5 min but it's so hard to see and I don't think you can even see it in the picture but I have posted it anyways to get some opinions...you'll probably need to tilt screens and even then I can barely see it...why do I bother driving myself mad :wacko:


----------



## Sparkly

I do see it yogi....keep testing hun.....eeek exciting :)


----------



## Megg33k

I see it too, April! I saw it before I even made it bigger! Based on my experience with that brand... keep testing. Sometimes they can be cruel, but that does look like the beginning of a BFP! I'm so hopeful for you right now! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, I feel like I might see the faintest of faint lines. You should post it in the Pregnancy Test gallery and see what other ladies think. Sometimes my computer doesn't show the lines very well. 

I've been so tempted to test with all of my FRER's in the house but I just can't bring myself to do it this early! 

How sensitive are your tests?


----------



## yogi77

Thanks ladies...the dollar store ones say they are sensitive to 25mIU...when I got my first bfp it looked similar but a little darker than that at 9dpo. Now I'm pissed at myself for testing so early and having to speculate so much!!

I haven't really had any symptoms either.


----------



## Megg33k

Those are 25mIU, I think! Speaking of FRER, a girl in the test gallery got her BFP on an FRER and her beta came back at 8! FREAKIN' 8! So, its not wonder they show a BFP so early sometimes! Weird they still advertise 25!


----------



## heart tree

Megg was that girl in the US? I read one girl say the FRER's were more sensitive in the UK. Now I want to use my FRER!

April, 9 dpo is super duper early. Don't base it on your last pregnancy as they are all different. Don't beat yourself up. If it makes you feel better testing is all I think about. So I'm not sure it is any easier to wait. We both still don't know.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg was that girl in the US? I read one girl say the FRER's were more sensitive in the UK. Now I want to use my FRER!
> 
> April, 9 dpo is super duper early. Don't base it on your last pregnancy as they are all different. Don't beat yourself up. If it makes you feel better testing is all I think about. So I'm not sure it is any easier to wait. We both still don't know.

Yes! She's only a state away from me in OH! Her name is 'lilmackate'... This is where she talks about it! Video: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g374-megg-gets-her-shots-353.html#post7992370


----------



## heart tree

I watched her video (she's adorable) and I saw the pics on the next page she posted of her FRER with a level 8. I don't even see a hint of a line. Goes to show how much better they are in person, obviously she did see a bit of a line and she was right.

Yogi, hang in there honey. I'm guessing you'll test tomorrow too. Can't wait!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I think I see something yogi!

I can't sleep. This waiting is bullshit. I'm 99% sure this one is over though. just gotta wait for the physical pain to start.


----------



## heart tree

Amy why are you 99% sure? Has something changed? I'm so sorry you can't sleep. I'm here to chat if you need to.


----------



## pregoinnorge

now it's changed to pinkish, kinda red sorta. and i'm pretty sure i have some lower back pain now. 
i have meetings all morning and then my talk with my boss. I hope i can just get some time off so i am not a wreck at work. I'll need to get a doctor's note though so I'm hoping I can just call the dr and have him fax it over or something.


----------



## heart tree

Oh babe, there are no words. I can tell you about all the women who have had bleeding and been fine. I'm not sure how much that will help you at this point. This is just scary and unknown. Is there any way to skip the meetings and call in sick? It is so late for you already. You are going to be exhausted and your body needs to rest.


----------



## pregoinnorge

yeah, i am contemplating emailing my boss and just telling her via email and then rescheduling our meeting for later in the week or something. i just feel bad because i have called in sick twice last week too, but I guess in the big picture it doesn't matter. it's almost 3 am now and I am nowhere near tired.

did you have a good weekend? anything fun going on in the bay area? I miss that place so much these days, especially during these terrible winters. I wish I could get back there sometime soon! Most of my friends have graduated and left though..


----------



## yogi77

So sorry Amy, I hope everything is ok...big hugs to you, am thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Swallow your pride. Email your boss. Nothing is more important than your health and the health of your baby. You won't be doing anyone a favor, including your boss, attending a meeting in this state. Please stay home. I have a similar mentality as you. I was bleeding at my first prenatal appointment with my first pregnancy. I had every intention of going to work. My doctor had to put her foot down. When I called in and told my boss she practically yelled at me for even considering coming to work. Your boss will totally understand. 

Bay area is very rainy this season which is good because we have had a drought for the past few years. I had some girlfriends over last night. We made dinner together and had a bit of wine and a lot of dessert! Tim was playing music with his bandmate. It was a nice night at home with two great women. The nicest part is that neither of them have kids! 

If you ever come back this way you'll have to call me! We'll take our babies to the carosel at Tilden park and then we'll hit the one in Golden Gate park.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I watched her video (she's adorable) and I saw the pics on the next page she posted of her FRER with a level 8. I don't even see a hint of a line. Goes to show how much better they are in person, obviously she did see a bit of a line and she was right.
> 
> Yogi, hang in there honey. I'm guessing you'll test tomorrow too. Can't wait!

She's SO adorable! I could see a hint of something on her test. They really don't photograph well at all!



pregoinnorge said:


> I think I see something yogi!
> 
> I can't sleep. This waiting is bullshit. I'm 99% sure this one is over though. just gotta wait for the physical pain to start.

I hope so much that you're wrong! :hugs: Definitely email your boss! Your health and well-being is more important than a sick day!


----------



## pregoinnorge

well, I sent the email. I was kinda shaking when I hit send, but I trust this woman will understand and be supportive. I said that I would try to get to our group meeting in the morning provided things didn't get worse through the night, but we'll see if I actually make it. Luckily my two morning meetings are big group meetings, so it's not like I have to cancel them.

Ahh, Tilden park :) I used to go swimming a lot at Lake Anza. I lived up in the Berkeley Hills/Kensington, so I used to ride my bike there all the time. 

I think the baby thing is just going to have to be put on hold, especially since Kristian is gone now. He said we can go pick out a puppy when he's here next weekend though, so that's something to look forward to at least...


----------



## heart tree

Good for you. Now promise me no matter how you are feeling you won't go in. You don't need the added stress. 

Tim and I just took a drive through Kennsington last week. It's cute. We adore the Berkeley hills. If we could afford a house there we would buy one. They are so expensive here though. Even with two good salaries a house is out of our reach. 

I can't wait for you to get a puppy. You will get so much joy from it! It will be the perfect thing right now.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sad to hear you so sure, Amy! :( Do you really think there's no chance? I can't help but hope for you!


----------



## Dazed

:cry: I'm so sorry your going through this prego.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I lived in a little in-law unit behind my landlord's house. They are such an adorable little family! She had their son when she was 41 after some struggles too. They worked their asses off to buy that home! I remember her saying that their mortgage was well over ten grand a month! yikes! They basically had no money after that so they lived quite meagerly, but they had a bay view!

Megg, I know I should at least try to be optimistic, and with most things in life I actually am. I just can't shake this feeling though. But please, keep hoping for me!


----------



## heart tree

Tim and I aren't willing to live a paycheck to paycheck life. We'd rather rent and have money to travel and enjoy going out to dinner and buy things that we want. Ten grand a month is crazy! Tim and I figured a mortgage on a half a million dollar house would be about 3 grand a month. Then bills and insurance and things would bring us to 7 or 8 thousand a month. It's just too much. 

I'll hold the torch if hope with Megg for you.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I totally agree. It's just not worth it to be cash-poor.
Housing in Norway isn't as bad as the Bay Area, but it's still pretty bad. Luckily interest rates are really low here so that helps. 

We get to move into our new place in less than a month now! I have already ordered some new furniture :) 

Thanks for keeping me company tonight. I suppose I should at least TRY to sleep, although with all the running to the bathroom and checking, I guess it's going to be a long night.


----------



## heart tree

It's only 6:30 here. I haven't even had dinner. I'm here all night and will keep you company as long as you want. But I agree you need to sleep. Try and get into bed. Maybe try reading a book to fall asleep. It is the best remedy for me when my mind is racing and I need to sleep. I'll keep checking in just in case you can't sleep and need to keep talking. Xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

oh Amy, I hope so much that everything is ok. When I wake tomorrow, I am hoping for some good news. I am glad you emailed your boss, as your health is more important. I am sure she will understand. Try and get some sleep hun! :hugs:

Yogi, I am pretty sure I see a faint line as well


----------



## Megg33k

OMG @ 10,000/mo! :shock: No thank you! I'd rent if it weren't for my pets. But, no apartments would let me have them all... especially my pitbull. :(

I'll hold out the hope for as long as I need to, Amy! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls! Alex and I made an impromtu visit to Minneapolis this weekend to have some fun. I went shopping at the Mall of America (largest shopping mall in the USA) with my cousins-shopped H&M, rode a roller coaster- and Alex and I saw the new Harry Potter (again) at the IMAX. We rented a nice hotel room and got some :sex: in as I got my PEAK today :happydance: as you guessed. :) Our hotel charged for Wifi so I didn't get my BnB fix, I missed you girls! :hugs: Thanks for thinking of me. 

I'm so happy about getting my peak at CD18 (4 days earlier than last month) and will ov in the next few days exactly as my ultrasound predicted. Luce, you and I will be right in sync and can endure the TWW together.

Amy, I'm so so sorry you're having to go through this uncertainty. I am definitely holding out hope for you. :hugs: I'm really glad you emailed your boss. Taking it easy is definitely in order right now and I really, really pray it's good news at the doc tomorrow.

Mel, I had to giggle at your hat story. But yay for getting a good one made. It's sweet of your grandma to make them but bizzarre she completely ignored your requests.

Yogi, I totally totally see a line!!! OMG....I feel there is a BFP wave happening right now and I hope all of us are going to be riding that wave....

Speaking of which, congrats on the 20 follies, Megg!! Woohoo!! Hearty, have you tested yet? Do you know when you're going to?

Dazed, sorry about the BFN. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a great weekend! Hooray for the Peak! Next stop: BFP! :hugs:

Thanks! I can't wait to see how many eggs are hiding in there! LOL


----------



## Allie84

Oh, and I also LOVE me some Christian Bale. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks he was hot in American Psycho. :blush: I love that film, and it somewhat wrongly cracks me up. 

As you probably know about me my now, I tend to stalk celebrities. Here are a few pics (crappy as they are photos of a photo with my phone) of me and Christian Bale in 2002, when I was 18. At the time I was obsessed with Newsies, so my friends and I went to a scifi convention where he was promoting Ring of Fire. I got to take a pic with him and he signed my Newsies CD. I still have it on display...he wrote, "To Alana, Carrying the Banner, Christian Bale" :cloud9: Here's a clip of Christian in all his Newsies glory.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbbYbXS4zRM

And ooh, I can't wait to see Glee on X Factor! I'm more of a Will Shuester girl myself, and Puck as far as Glee hotties go. Af for X Factor, I'm happy Mary got the boot, she was boring the pants off me.
 



Attached Files:







22.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 9









23.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Allie84

Ack, I included a Newsies clip but I don't know how to make it work. I used the 'imbed' link from YouTube.....


_EDIT: Nevermind, fixed it. _

Nato, I'm eating a Lindt Santa and thinking of you!

Cazz and Cesca, good luck on your upcoming scans girlies. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Oh, and I also LOVE me some Christian Bale. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks he was hot in American Psycho. :blush: I love that film, and it somewhat wrongly cracks me up.
> 
> As you probably know about me my now, I tend to stalk celebrities. Here are a few pics (crappy as they are photos of a photo with my phone) of me and Christian Bale in 2002, when I was 18. At the time I was obsessed with Newsies, so my friends and I went to a scifi convention where he was promoting Ring of Fire. I got to take a pic with him and he signed my Newsies CD. I still have it on display...he wrote, "To Alana, Carrying the Banner, Christian Bale" :cloud9: Here's a clip of Christian in all his Newsies glory.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbbYbXS4zRM
> 
> And ooh, I can't wait to see Glee on X Factor! I'm more of a Will Shuester girl myself, and Puck as far as Glee hotties go. Af for X Factor, I'm happy Mary got the boot, she was boring the pants off me.

OMG! That's you and Christian Bale! :wohoo: SHUT THE FUCK UP! I'm SOOOOO jealous!


----------



## Megg33k

So, CSI: Miami... I'm waiting to see if they piss me off beyond belief. Pregnant woman (forward known as "Brunette") victim of crime, friend (forward known as "Blonde") who was asked to throw Brunette's baby shower throws a fit because she (Blonde) has been trying for 3 years to have a baby and its insulting to ask her to throw the shower. Cops currently assuming Blonde is the culprit because she reacted badly about being asked to throw the shower. If they blame Blonde for it because she's got fertility issues as a motive... I'm done with television!


----------



## msarkozi

is it a new one tonight Megg???? I didn't bother watching because I didn't know if it would be new or not!!!! damn!!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Megg. He was really nice in person and such a good sport about me brining up Newsies hehe.

That does seem rather rotten of them on CSI. I hope it doesn't go in that direction.


----------



## heart tree

Allie I feel like writing all caps at you with excitement. YOU GOT YOUR PEAK ON CD 18!! AND YOU MET MY LUST OBJECT CHRISTIAN BALE!!! OMFG!!! I'm kind of a celebrity whore too in that I know a lot about a lot of celebs. But I don't actively try to meet them. Next time you are going to meet a hot celeb, I'm coming with you. The video isn't working by the way. 

Megg how did csi end? That will be crap if it is the blond.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty! :) Definitely come with next time! Those geeky conventions I've been to are the perfect place to meet celebs. I had to weed my way through legions of stormtroopers to get to Christian but it was worth it. :haha: Bummer the video's not working; it's really cute to see Christian Bale sing. Are the pics showing up?

I'm pretty thrilled about the decent ovulation day. Thank goodness for soy! I'm not getting any ov pain, though. :shrug: When are you testing?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, it was new tonight, Mel! They totally didn't make it the blonde! I was so happy they didn't go that way. Actually, the way they went was really shitty, but for other reasons. 

New video is done... Its going to take a year to upload! LOL I'll post it as soon as its up. Its SO long!!! I feel bad, but its because I was a bit of a screw up.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yes the pics showed up indeed. Was he as beautiful in person as he is on screen?

Not sure when I'll test. I'll be 10 dpo tomorrow. I think I might start on Tuesday because I have acupuncture that day and she does different needle points when I'm pregnant. Normally I wouldn't teat so early but since I'm doing progesterone suppositories I doubt I'll get AF until I stop taking them. I don't want to prolong my cycle too long so I want to verify pregnancy or not early so I can stop the progesterone.


----------



## heart tree

Can't wait to see it Megg!

Blanket pieces are cut, the cording and binding sewed, and the whole thing is pinned. I'll sew it all together tomorrow. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a plan to test before acupuncture! :thumbup: I hope she has to do it in a pregnancy way!

Yay for having the blanket ready to sew! This is SO exciting for me! Thank you!!! 

You're gonna be waiting on the video for a bit. Its taking aaaaaaaaaaaages!


----------



## heart tree

I'll probably watch it tomorrow. I'm getting sleepy!


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely wouldn't wait up, Hearty! Tomorrow is good! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Literally just finished uploading! :dohh: It will be available shortly! 

Edit: Apparently it doesn't work.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Morning girls!

OMG Allie you met Christian Bale!!!!!!! Yum. And yay for your high on the CBFM, that's brilliant. Now get shagging!

Megg - not long now (hug)

Hearty - Good luck with testing, I hope you get the startings of your BFP.

Pregoinnorge - I hope it's not bad news, fingers crossed the bleeding slows down.

I feel very panicky and nervous this morning and sick as anything. Think scan nerves are hitting now. My friend who was due this coming Sunday, which was my second due date, gave birth to a little girl in the early hours of this morning. I am very chuffed for her (especially as her bump was so huge I think she was very uncomfortable) but I felt really strangely jealous this morning. I think it's because i've pretty much been pregnant since March this year so I feel I should have a baby very soon. I'm happy to wait for this one to cook for longer, but I did feel strangely jealous this morning and a bit teary. At least I get to see mine tomorrow at the scan, hopefully that'll ease my impatience!


----------



## LucyJ

Amy sweetheart I am thinking of you pleased that you emailed your boss you shouldnt be in work today you should be taking it easy. I am keeping the torch of hope going as well with the other girls :hugs:

Cazza thinking of you :hugs:

Oh my god Allie I dont know where to start ok Peak on your cbfm :happydance: fantastic news hope you catch that egg and yay to us being in TWW together we can try to keep each other sane or slowly disappear into insanity together either way we wont be alone. I love that your a stalker you are a girl after my own heart I dont get to much as steve or my mum (usually who I'm with) will never let me but when we went to london this year we spent two hours hanging outside the theatre to meet those in the show and got to meet them it was awesome although we missed the last tube back and had to get a night bus opps. I cant beleive you met christian bale so cool I liked him in batman, great pic's. If you ever get the chance to meet George Clooney please let me know as I will come with you :flower: or Tom Hanks or oh who am I kidding there are so many I would love to meet :haha:

Cesca I can understand your feelings but you will see your little one tomorrow and before you know it you will be holding your baby in your arms. Congratulations to your friend. Take it easy today make sure you eat something and try and relax tomorrow will be great I'm sure and will hopefully reassure you and take away some of the worry away. :hugs:

Hearty I am so exicted for you to test I really hope you get your BFP keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:

Megg going to go back and watch you vid.


----------



## LucyJ

Megg it wont let me watch it says its been removed because it is too long :growlmad:


----------



## vickyd

Amy hun how are you today? Im really hoping this is all a useless scare....

Cesca i so know what youre feeling doll! Im waiting for some good news after your scan!

Cazz you got a scan today right?? Good luck babes!

Megg i cant watch the video either..

Allie and Luce FX you both catch the egg this month and end up bump buddies!!

Hearty im praying to anything that will listen that this is your month!

AFM ive been having low abdominal pain all weekend with a eduction in baby's movement...Its been a really stressful weekend, doc gave me magnesium pills over the phone and ordered me to stay home from work for a couple of days. If it continues ill be going in either tomorrow or Thursday fo a scan. I dont know if these pains are normal, i asked on the PAL section but as usual no answer...


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, the vid's not working for me either. It looks like YouTube removed it. 

Vicky, :hugs:. I hope the few days of rest from work does you good! Why magnesium tablets, may I ask? 

Cesca, congrats to your friend, and I understand what you're feeling. I can't wait for your scan (and Vicky's and Cazz') so you can peace of mind. :hugs:

Lucy, I don't know if we'll go crazy or stay sane during the 2ww lol, only time will tell! 

Hearty your temps look really good, though they put your coverline a lot higher than I would have thought. I guess it's because of your ov day temp, but man, that shift is unreal! I know it could be the progesterone but it's sitll nice to look at.

Alex and I had some morning :sex: to be different on ov day and I was seriously half asleep. I don't even remember it that well and it was less than an hour ago. It's kinda funny.


----------



## vickyd

Allie i dont know why magnesium tablets....Funny that i havent googled it yet!!! Im soooo tired of google and the panic attacks it brings that i havent bothered lately!

Once i woke up in the middle of the night and i was having sex with Alex!!! So funny!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky hope your resting glad your dr is taking good care of you. Hope the pain's ease of I think staying away from google is a good idea. Thinking of you :hugs:

Allie I am so impressed you managed to get in some morning :sex: mind you it might of helped if I had set my alarm :blush: and dont remember steves alarm going off just remember him kissing me good bye as he left for work damn have to jump him when he gets home from work :haha:

Amy how are you doing?


----------



## pregoinnorge

hey girls :)
Yay for morning sex. I'm not a morning person so that never happens.

I called in sick today but I decided to go in and talk to my boss anyway. She was awesome and really understanding. She didn't even bat an eye when I started crying. I imagine she's seen everything. She suggested that I take advantage of the counseling services my company offers. She's actually suggested it before just because she knows how difficult it is for me to be living in Norway, away from my family, my parents recently divorcing, etc, etc. I always kinda blew that off, but maybe it's not such a bad idea.

I have another appointment on Thursday with my normal doctor so that I can at least get a note to be away from work this week if I need to be.

On the plus side, I haven't had anymore spotting today, but yesterday it didn't start up until the evening.

I am just spending the afternoon watching Dexter and trying to stay warm.


----------



## LucyJ

Amy pleased your boss was understanding and supportive. I think counselling is a good idea you've been through a lot and lots of changes. I turned down the counselling I was offered after my first mmc but after my most recent loss I was offered it again an decided to take them up on it have my first session this thursday I'm abit nervous about it but think it will help.

Pleased the spotting has stop and hope it doesnt start up again hopefully it was just old blood that has been got rid of and everything will be alright.

Massive :hugs: to you. Enjoy dexter snuggle up under a duvet or a blanket to keep warm.


----------



## Razcox

Amy sorry its been so stressful for you but i had bleeding and brown spotting at 6 weeks and 8 weeks both times the scans showed the baby fine and heart beating away. The other week i had a big gush of brown watery discharge it was scary as hell because of how much there was. The EPU wasnt worried though and said as long as its not bright red and i am not in pain it will be fine. A week of brown spotting and it seems to have eased up now and i have normal CM again. So its not all over yet hun xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Raz

how are you?


----------



## Razcox

I'm good, trying to think positive about the scan in two weeks! I just hate scans :(

How you doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Glad the spotting stopped, Amy! :hugs: Your boss sounds great!

Sorry about the rough time, Cesca! You will have your baby soon... just not as soon as you were supposed to! But, s/he's coming! :hugs:

Raz! You're here!!! :hugs:

AFM... I don't understand the video thing. Whatever. I'll see if there's any way to fix it.


----------



## LucyJ

> I'm good, trying to think positive about the scan in two weeks! I just hate scans
> 
> How you doing?

Good luck for your scan I am sure it will be fantastic and will give you some reasurrance. I understand hating scans I think after a loss a scan is always met with worry and fear but once your having it done and you see your little one it will be a happy experience for you. 

I'm doing ok we had all our bloods taken last week for further testing so now back to trying again think I ov yesterday or might be today so keeping fingers crossed that we will get lucky this month and all will be alright also hoping we dont have to wait to long for our test results but unfortuanltly with the NHS it can take forever not even sure we will have the results back by the end of the year with is frustrating.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> I'm less than 10 years older than him! 8 years is okay, right?

Im 10 years older than my husband. I am even badder

just catching up, husband might be home an second for scheduled pre flight bd, in case i disappear, i just wanted to give amy a hug too

Amy, im so sorry you were still spotting, only cos of the upset, not cos i think it means anything more than common early pregnancy spotting - glad its held off today though. If you bd'd when you were with Alex, it might be your cervix which is common. I think you should book another scan in the meantime, a week or more from your last if possible, and if you have to, big up your symptoms to force the app. 

YOGI!!! i can actually see a line!! OMFG!!!

Allie, biggest mall ever? that caught my eye more than the peak - sounds good for this month! another OMFG at pic with CB hottie. That beats my Harry from One Direction pic into submission

haha just seen hearty did an "OMFG" too

*"Normally I wouldn't teat so early "*

pmsl (and excited for teating tomorrow hearty!!)

Cesca, cant wait to hear your news, i know you are scared but after tomorrow, you will have a pic and your mind at rest a bit i hope. I understand the envy too, my best friend who is due in Jan is staying this weekend. i need to keep a lid on that

Luce, hope that egg got caught, you big pouncer. 

Vic - sorry to hear that poppet, i hope this is nothing to worry about. Are you ok? How are you feeling? 

Hiya Raz, glad you are ok and things are settling down for RazBean. Scans are fucking horrible, i hear you on that


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed, have you tested (teated) again yet?


----------



## Dazed

Nope, no testing yet. Got a 3pk today for $14 at walgreens so I am armed and ready when I actually do test again. I think I am going to hold out until the 8th, but the urge is starting to get to me.


----------



## heart tree

Amy, I&#8217;m glad you talked to your boss. It sounds like you are feeling better. Get the note from your doctor and stay home. You need the rest. Enjoy Dexter. What season are you on? I&#8217;m in the middle of Season 4.

Cazza, where are you honey? I hope the scan went well. Thinking about you.

Cesca, good luck tomorrow. Sorry you are feeling so down. But remember, you are half way to having a baby now. You will have this baby and won&#8217;t have to feel jealous of anyone anymore.

Vicky, I&#8217;m sure the pains are normal. There is a baby growing in there after all! I can only begin to imagine the stress of it though. I can&#8217;t believe you didn&#8217;t get any response in the PAL section! I never felt comfortable in that section myself. 

Allie, good job on the morning sex. I can&#8217;t remember the last time we did that. I don&#8217;t think we ever did it on a Monday morning before work! Well done!

Hi Raz, good to see you and glad to see your spotting has stopped and things are going well. Can&#8217;t wait to hear about your scan.

Nato, good job getting some action in before the flight. 

Hi Luce!

Dazed, good job showing some restraint! Can&#8217;t wait until the next &#8220;teat&#8221; :rofl:

Where&#8217;s Yogi? I&#8217;m dying to see that line get darker.

AFM, well, I buckled and tested this morning. 2 glaringly white BFNs. One on an IC and one on a FRER. I really am not surprised. I really think we missed the window. I know it is still early, but I would think a FRER would show something at 10dpo. Anyway, I&#8217;m not going to test again until Friday when I am 14dpo. If it is another BFN, then I&#8217;m going to stop the progesterone. Onward and upward I guess.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry for the BFN Hearty. Thats why I haven't tested again. I think I am slightly getting my hopes up and I am afraid I will be let down.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im gonna carry on hoping that your bfn turns positive by the end of the week!

Nato you get as much in before he goes!! haha hell be so tired hell sleep through that looong flight!

Im feeling slightly better, cramps seem to have eased up a bit. I wasnt suprised that i didnt get an answer from the PAL forum, i dont know why i still post there to be honest. Most of the girls are quite young and funny enough they all seem to already have kids so i guess ive always found it difficult relating.


----------



## Dazed

Vicky, I know what you mean about the relating when you have kids part. I feel the same way sometimes.


----------



## heart tree

Hey UK girls, someone just posted this in the Pregnancy Test section. Thought all you addicts should know:

frer pregnancy tests are buy one get one free at boots at the minute so you get 4 tests for £10.49


----------



## vickyd

I like how youre feeding their addiction!!!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I'm sorry about the bfn but it could still be to early so I'm going to keep hoping that it turns into a BFP your still in the game. :hugs:

Good job Nato getting in some :sex: before John's flight. :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - could it be braxton hicks at all?

Hearty - sorry about the BFN, but I am hoping it changes for you

Amy - I am glad you talked to your boss and all is well. I am really hoping for all the best for you!

Hi to all the other girls as well....I don't remember anything much on the last few pages I read, sorry!


----------



## vickyd

Mel i thought of that as well....Who knows? If it keeps up ill be going in to see doc thursday.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are we? ok i need to ask a question can vits change cm colour? i woke today and when i wiped it was like an orange pink cm then later today it turned tanned i have no clue whats going on xxx


----------



## Allie84

Sorry, Jenny, no idea!

Isn't it Mel's birthday today? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake: I might be early and in that case, Happy early Birthday!

Sorry about the BFN, Hearty. Boo! I really hope it's too early. You always test BFP quite late anyways, right?

Nato, hope you got some pre-flight BDing in.


----------



## NatoPMT

never heard of that jenny, although prenatals turn my wee fluoro and beetroot turns my wee pink. Just in case youre interested like. 

sorry bout the bfn hearty, as you often tell me, its too early - average first bfp from 
early testing is 11.4 days it says on countdowntopregnancy where the big FMU chart is. 

Dazed, hope the 8th brings you bfps. 

Vic, i had a quick wiki snoop on Braxton, didnt realise they started at 6 weeks! sounds like it is muscle toning for the uterus. I bet you are uterus toning too

Luce & Allie - deed done and dusted (not dusty)

Husband has gone, boo hoo. He has left me cards lovely cards everywhere...first one i found was inside my laptop. He bought me a gorgeous necklace as a i'll-be-home-soon gift. After bd, i was trying to stay still and he tripped over his suitcase and made me laugh, and i ejected some of the swimmers in my glee. Double boo. 

I am going to try and lose a few pounds while he's away, I have stepped away from the Lindt chocolate santas.


----------



## heart tree

Yup it is Mel's b-day and she's 28 weeks today!

I do get BFP's late, but I've never tested with a FRER this early, they have always been ICs. I think that's why they never show up early. This time I used a FRER. Honestly, I don't have pregnancy symptoms like I usually do. I'm really not convinced it happened, but thanks for the words of encouragement!

In some ways, I don't want to be pregnant because that will make me 6 weeks on Christmas. I can't deal with a 3rd Christmas in a row getting bad news about a pregnancy. I'd rather get pregnant on Christmas this year rather than lose a pregnancy.


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous girls, really quick before my phone battery dies I just wanted to update u all. 

Everything is PERFECT!!!!! Bubs was kicking n stretching it was the single most amazing experience of my life I still can't believe how lucky I feel to have this finally happen after everything :cloud9: 

I promise I will post a piccy of our little one off my laptop later ok girls n I'll catch up with all ur posts then :hugs: thankyou for all ur support and care over the last year, I really don't know how I'd of coped without u all girls xxxx lov u all Caz xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *

toooooooooo bad ass Mel!!!


:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone:hi:

Jenny- I've had some tanish discharge a couple months ago but it was right before af:shrug:

Hearty- sorry about the BFN. Your chart is looking good though so FX you get your BFP:D

Prego:hugs: I really hope this spotting doesn't mean anything wrong. I've been keeping you in my prayers.

Megg- I'm so excited you are that much closer to getting your Christmas BFP!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you!

EDIT: 
Happy birthday Mel!!!

Nato- your hubby is so sweet leaving you little love notes. I hope the bd you got in this morning does the trick

Last week one of my co-workers found out she was pregnant in a dramatic way... About a month ago she was told she was not able to have any more kids. She was really upset about this but decided to tried one more time. When her period came she started to moved on. On Thursday she went to the emergency room because of bad stomach pain and it turned out to be her gall bladder. The doc told her that they couldn't perform the surgery now and it would have to wait for a few months. When she asked why they said because "you are pregnant!" She was so sure she wasn't because her "period" arrived and now she is about 8 weeks pregnant!!! She has her 1st appt on Wed so please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh congrats cazza, can you relax any more now? I hope so, you are so nearly there!!

what a lovely story hoping, congrats to your colleague - wishing her a healthy pregnancy


----------



## pregoinnorge

hi girls!
Sorry about the BFN Hearty :( Way to scope out the deals for the UK girls though!
Hope you're feeling better vicky. I wish I had some advice for you, but I'm sure it's OK. When is your next appointment? Maybe i missed that...

I just made a fire and am curled up on the couch watching tv. I am all caught up on Dexter now - I stream the episodes the day after they air in the US. So good!

Any suggestions for good tv shows? I am now all caught up on Mad Men, Weeds, The Wire, 90210 (lame I know), and Breaking Bad. For some reason I can't get into Glee! I mean, I kinda like it, but it's not my favorite. Anything new in the US that I should know about?


----------



## pregoinnorge

congrats Cazza! I posted before I got to the last page!! So happy for you!!
Aww, I hope everything goes well while your hubby's away, Nato! He sounds adorable with the cards everywhere :)


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I hope it stops for you!


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping thats a lovely story how wonderful for her, hope she has a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Nato John is so lovely that is so sweet leaving you cards everywhere glad you did the deed. When is he back?

Cazz woo hoo :happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:
So happy for you sweetie and cant wait to see pic's of your little one. Hope you can relax a bit now and enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz - that is great news! can't wait to see the picture

Nato - I'm sorry your husband is gone now :( That is so sweet about leaving cards everywhere....

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone :hugs:

Hoping - I wish the best for your friend


----------



## NatoPMT

He's flying first class and he's just texted me saying:

"In the 1st class lounge. Trying to play it cool"

hahaha


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girlies, Hearty sorry about the BFP, but you're not out yet. I may have to stock up on those FRER tests on offer I reckon :thumbup:

Dazed, I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Yogi, I reckon I can see a faint line, but it's hard to tell on my laptop as it's so dirty! I really hope it is!

Lucy and Allie, hope you catch the egg this month. Allie, check you out with your pics of Christian Bail. What with you and Nato hanging out with celebs, we've got some right derailers :haha:

Amy, delighted to hear the spotting has stopped. :happydance:

Megg I'm getting excited about your egg collection:happydance:

Cazza, can't wait to see pic of your bubba :happydance:

Happy Birthday Mel :hugs:

Nato, your hubby sounds like a keeper. Can you post a pic of your necklace so we can have a nosy! Hope the time flies by till he comes home for Xmas!

Hoping, that's an inspirational story about your work mate!

AFM I've got my appt with the gynaeo tomorrow and I ain't leaving until she promises me a lap and it's arranged soon! So there!

Off to watch the bumper week of Cori. Can't wait to find out who bite the dust 
x


----------



## heart tree

Cazza, that is such awesome news babe!!! I just knew that little one was going to be great. I hope you can relax a little now. You deserve this.

Nato, glad you didn't get dusty swimmers, but oh no at laughing some of them right out of you! Ha ha ha! A soft cup would have solved that issue. Love that John is playing it cool in first class! I'd be ordering up too many drinks and making a fool of myself with all of the room to stretch out in. Very romantic about the notes. He'll come home to a super in shape, cougar wife. Meow!

Amber, what an amazing story. It just goes to show you, doesn't it? Thanks for sharing. How are you honey?

Jenny, I've had colored cm like that when I'm pregnant. Vitamins don't seem to do it to me though. 

Amy, have you watched Six Feet Under? I loved that show. Lost is really good too. I've also heard Nurse Jackie is good. Oh and I love the Tudors. I'm a sucker for period pieces and love stuff about Henry VIII. 

Sugar, go put your foot down tomorrow. Get that lap done and don't take no for an answer. 

Dazed, can't wait for you to test again. And where is Yogi? I posted on her thread in the Pregnancy Test section. We're all waiting breathlessly!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic news cazza!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar good luck with your appointment hope it goes well hopefully you wont have to stage a sit in they will just do what you want. Will be thinking of you.



> He's flying first class and he's just texted me saying:
> 
> "In the 1st class lounge. Trying to play it cool"
> 
> hahaha

wow, I so wouldnt be playing it cool it'd be to exicted.

As there's been lots of pic's with celebs thought I'd share mine not sure if any of you will know who it is but he's a west end star Michael ball and is so lovely not quite Chirstian Bale I know:
 



Attached Files:







11102010157 (2).jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sugarlove

I know who he is Lucy as I know my westend shows! This must have been taken before he gained about 4 stone was it:haha:


----------



## jenny25

thanks hunny , i am defo not pg done a test too check im only cd10 urgh i have no idea xx


----------



## heart tree

Maybe it's a little left over blood. Not enough to make a lot of color. Also, could it be an infection? Do you have any other symptoms?

Luce, you look so happy in that picture. I have no idea who that fellow is, but it's a great pic.

Allie, the Newsies clip is working now. I never saw the movie. He's so young!


----------



## sugarlove

If you want to get really excited, check this out!:haha::haha:
Me and the celeb chef Rick Stein
 



Attached Files:







n541877139_740839_6798.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LucyJ

It was taken in Oct this year steve took me to see a charity gig with him and friends I'm a hugh fan of the muscials there were loads of surprise special guests including Jason Donavon and Tony Hadley from spandau ballet(who we met as well but didnt get a pic of me with him). Michael Ball sang "empty chairs and empty tables" from les mis so beautiful made me :cry:


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy that's a fab song, so emotional! Les Mis is one of my fave musicals aside from Evita :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

well their is no smell too it im in no pain at all so who knows it seems to of stopped now so dunno x


----------



## heart tree

I wouldn't worry about it Jenny. If it persists, you might want to get it checked, but I think your body is still getting itself sorted. 

Sugar, I have no idea who that fellow is!


----------



## LucyJ

Love it sugar :hugs:

Amanda steve and I had a really great day/evening mind you we waited outside the theatre for 2 hours to see him and others also met Philip Glenister (from life on mars). Its a bit odd looking at the photo as we were so happy and optimistic about our future then the following week well two weeks we found out we had lost our little one.


----------



## sugarlove

It's ok Hearty, he's prob only famous in England! He has some gorgeous seafood eateries in Padstow, Cornwall in the south west. He's also a tv chef.


----------



## sugarlove

What was the charity gig Lucy, it sounds great. I quite fancy Philip Glenister. He's my bit of rough!

Sorry it makes you feel sad looking at it :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy that's a fab song, so emotional! Les Mis is one of my fave musicals aside from Evita

Yeah mine too I love Evita missed it when it was on in London which I was a bit gutted about. Saw Lee Mead in jospeh and got his autograph. I also love Blood Brothers. Have you seen avenue q? One of the funniest shows I've seen and so clever. Steve and I got last minute tickets and went to see it the same weekend we saw Joseph.


----------



## sugarlove

I bet Lee Mead was fab in Joseph! I love Blood Brothers too, it's so sad.

I haven't seen Avenue Q yet, but I hear good reports about it. It's just as well I don't live in London, I would spend a fortune on going to shows all the time.

One show I would love to see is Rent. I've got it on dvd with Adam Pascal and it looks amazing. Is it still on in America does anyone know? It's not on in London anymore.


----------



## LucyJ

> What was the charity gig Lucy, it sounds great. I quite fancy Philip Glenister. He's my bit of rough!
> 
> Sorry it makes you feel sad looking at it

It was Michael Ball and Friends for Shooting Stars which is a children's charity, you didnt know who the friends were untill they came on it was an amazing night so good. Had a bit of a chat with Phillip Glenister he likes his drink but he was really lovely he is a bit of rough but it suits him.

It makes me feel sad because of what followed it but have happy memories of the evening if that makes sense. I have a little bit of a crush on him if I'm totally honest :blush: think its the voice gives me goose bumps especially certain songs he sings.


----------



## sugarlove

He has got an amazing voice, so powerful!

I apologise for my earlier comment about him putting weight on if you have a crush on him, I'm certainly not one to talk with the size of my backside!
x


----------



## LucyJ

No thats ok he has put on weight he's lost a bit but still cuddly but doesnt put me off he's one of my weird crushes that I dont often admit too :blush:

Lee Mead was brilliant and nearly naked in part of the show (god I'm such a perv sometimes :haha:). 

My mum and dad live about an hour train ride away from london and 15 mins from the station to get the train. I love going home steve and I sometimes do weekends in london if we can afford a hotel if not we use my parents as a base. I would be the same spending a fortune on tickets to see shows if I lived in London. My mum and I go to plays now and again saw James Earl Jones and Adrian Lester in Cat on a hot tin roof which was brilliant. I do love the theatre especially musicals.

I dont know if rent is still on in america its a show I've not seen didnt realise it was on dvd.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I studied Blood Brothers at school. I am a huge Willy Russell [writer] fan, I was one of the leads in a show of his when doing drama at school.

I never had a thing for Lee Mead on the telly or anything, but I saw him in Wicked in Sept and his package in his trousers was HUGE!! I kept thinking Denise VO is a lucky lady :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

He's a brillant writer.

In joseph lee mead was in nothing but a loincloth at one point.


----------



## cazza22

hey girls well as promised here S/he is :cloud9:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144100&stc=1&d=1291669340

liccle cutey if i do say so myself lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0245.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 65


----------



## heart tree

Absolutely gorgeous Cazza!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Cazza that is so wonderful your little one is just perfect so gorgeous.

:happydance:

You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## sugarlove

Aahhh, how cute!
x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Awwww lovely cazz. I think you have a boy there :nod:


----------



## msarkozi

beautiful Cazz!! I can make out the facial.......so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Beautiful picture cazza:)

I'm afraid I'm out girls. Giant bright red clots but no pain yet. I'm sure the worst is yet to come. My MIL came over and is keeping me company...I feel surprisingly calm. And fucking pissed.


----------



## Sparkly

Gorgeous scan piccie Cazz :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

:hugs: Amy, honey, can you see someone?

I know this sounds crazy, but it could be a blood clot. Jaymie had one and is ok. I had one and ended up losing mine, but I was told at the time that you can bleed them out and still have a healthy baby.


----------



## hoping:)

heart tree said:


> Amber, what an amazing story. It just goes to show you, doesn't it? Thanks for sharing. How are you honey?

Her story gives me hope and I am so excited for her... never thought I would be excited for someone to get pregnant before me but she is definitely deserving. 

I am just trying to survive NTNP. I think I o'd on saturday and now I am wishing away the rest of my cycle so that I can get on with my other tests. So far CF test came back negative (just like I thought it would!) and I should get my chromosome test back by Friday. I really hope the chromosome test is normal... the other stuff can be fixed. I can't wait until I have all of my results so that we can start trying again next month!

Cazza- beautiful pic! Congrats:D


----------



## sugarlove

Amy I'm really sorry to hear that. Is there any way you can go straight to the hospital? Maybe they could scan you?
:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh amy I am so sorry you are going though this but glad you are not on your own. Could you go to the hospital or get another scan?

As amanda said sometimes it doesnt mean its over my sil bleed throughout her pregnancy she had a blood clot outside of the uterus baby was fine but she did bleed sometimes it would be light but other days she would have heavy bleeding. I hope it is something like that and your baby is ok I'm thinking of you and what ever happens here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Shit Amy, I'm so sorry hun I didn't see your post as we posted at the same time, I'm glad you have someone there to support you :hugs: x


----------



## vickyd

Amy I dont know what these clots mean but i can defo understand the being angry part....When i lost my second i wasnt sad but man was i angry...Even the fact that you have to go through bleeding is reason enough to be fucking pissed off....


----------



## msarkozi

Amy sweetie, I don't know what to say. Can you please go to the hospital though now instead of waiting until Thursday?? I don't think you should be waiting at all hun :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Oh Amy huny this is an awful thing to be going through. You have no pain though right? In my experience it has always been the pain and horrendous cramps first THEN the bleeding. Like Hearty says it could very well be like what Jaymes had a heamotoma. I really do hope there is a silver lining for you babe xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Thanks for all ur lovely messages girls ur too sweet :hugs: 

Im gonna try and relax now & enjoy it (if thats possible) but for now im feeling good.

Cesca my OH said BOY straight away lol, we've got a while to wait as were staying Team Yellow :thumbup: xxxx 

Nato ur fella is amazing leaving notes evrywhere, and they say romance is dead! not in your neck of the woods its not!!! im so jelous xxxx

Hearty i hope its too early n thats why it was neg, i hear lots of women dont get pos on FRER but they do on other pink dye its weird. Im hoping n praying for u xxxx 

Luce i wish i was taken to the Theatre its so romantic xxxx

Mel how u feeling babe? when will we get a bump pic? soon i hope? hehehe 

xxxxxxx Lov u all Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Amy, honey! :cry: I'm so sorry you're going through this! :hugs: I'm still holding on to hope that it can turn out okay. I'd definitely go get checked out sooner than later thought. Thursday is ages away still! I wish I could be there with you!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, sorry for the double post, but it felt wrong to include the next bit with that bit...

CAZ!!! :wohoo: I'm SO excited for you! CONGRATS, gorgeous! That is one beautiful bub you have in your tummy!!! :hugs:

Sounds like a good plan, Sugar!

Sorry about the BFN, Hearty! Still time! I understand about rather conceiving on Xmas than maybe getting bad news. I understand all too well!

Hoping for a BFP for you on the 8th, Dazed!

Glad the cramps stopped, Vicky! I'm thinking/hoping they were BH!

No clue, Jenny. I'm not aware it can do that... but it could just be a tiny bit of old blood... or maybe you'll be ovulating soon and its O spotting?

Not aware of who some of these celebrities are, but YAY for pics with them! LOL

I don't know what US shows to recommend. I'd suggest maybe Drop Dead Diva... United States of Tara... Secret Diary of a Callgirl... uhm, er... that's all I've got!

Sorry to hear your hubby has departed, Nato! :hugs: Sweet of him to leave gifts and cards though! 

AFM... Kevin talked to the clinic, and we're doing at home collection with a collection condom in the morning. So, at least we can pretend that we made our babies through :sex: the old fashioned way. We'll just take the sample with us for them to knock me out and steal my eggs! LOL


----------



## sugarlove

Megg, best of luck for tomorrow x:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Megg how exciting that tomorrow youre moving to the next stage!!!!! You must be soooo anxious!!

Cazz great scan pic hun! Its hard to relax but you seem like a very optmistic person and im sure youll enjoy every minute of the rest of the journey!


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies thanks again for thinking about me, I know you're all dying to know some results!!!

Amy I'm so sorry you are going through this, big hugs to you I am thinking of you and hoping that everything will be ok. :hugs:

Hearty sorry about the BFN but like you said it's still early for you!

Cazza great pic of your little bub, congrats you must be so happy!

Nato your husband sounds so cute leaving you little cards everywhere, and you never know maybe his swimmers will be strong for you this month.

Megg good luck tomorrow!!!

I'm sorry if I missed anyone but I just did a quick catch up when I got home.

Oh, I think it's Mel's birthday!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

OK so I woke up and tested with with FMU with a FRER so that I didn't have to speculate any longer and I got a VERY faint line, like we're talking a real squinter and screen tilter...I'm trying to be calm and think as positive as I can for now...DH doesn't even know yet because he leaves for work before me and won't be home until later tonight...I'm considering not telling him until I have a definite dark line but not sure I'll be able to keep it from him!

Here it is:


----------



## vickyd

I see it I see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarlove

I totally see it Yogi without tilting or anything! It's looking like congrats are in order!
x


----------



## cazza22

YOGI MY DEAR YOU ARE UP THE DUFF!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wohoo: congrats xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Amy:hugs: I'm so sorry... I hope everything turns out ok:hugs:

Megg- GOOD LUCK tomorrow!!! You deserve a xmas :bfp:!

Yogi- I definitely see it:happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg how exciting that tomorrow youre moving to the next stage!!!!! You must be soooo anxious!!
> 
> Cazz great scan pic hun! Its hard to relax but you seem like a very optmistic person and im sure youll enjoy every minute of the rest of the journey!

Anxious is a great word for it! LOL



yogi77 said:


> Hi Ladies thanks again for thinking about me, I know you're all dying to know some results!!!
> 
> Amy I'm so sorry you are going through this, big hugs to you I am thinking of you and hoping that everything will be ok. :hugs:
> 
> Hearty sorry about the BFN but like you said it's still early for you!
> 
> Cazza great pic of your little bub, congrats you must be so happy!
> 
> Nato your husband sounds so cute leaving you little cards everywhere, and you never know maybe his swimmers will be strong for you this month.
> 
> Megg good luck tomorrow!!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed anyone but I just did a quick catch up when I got home.
> 
> Oh, I think it's Mel's birthday!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> OK so I woke up and tested with with FMU with a FRER so that I didn't have to speculate any longer and I got a VERY faint line, like we're talking a real squinter and screen tilter...I'm trying to be calm and think as positive as I can for now...DH doesn't even know yet because he leaves for work before me and won't be home until later tonight...I'm considering not telling him until I have a definite dark line but not sure I'll be able to keep it from him!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 144126

I see it!!! :yipee: CONGRATS! Tweaked it a bit! No doubting that! Woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







yogitest_color.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 8









yogitest_inv.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - yah yah yah yah!!!!!!! I would tell your hubby tonight :) That's so exciting, congratulations hun!!! :hugs:

Cazz - feeling pretty good, other then a few setbacks right now.......but doing well. I would say head over to my journal to check out the bump pictures, but it might be easier to look at on facebook.......

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=242008&id=593866392&l=c2517aacd8

and if you missed the 3d scan pictures, here is the link for that one too

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=308200&id=593866392&l=34179646e1


----------



## msarkozi

oh and Megg, yah!!!!!! good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Mel what a beautiful bump u have u look great chick & those piccys are outta this world, so amazing his little button nose is adoreable, can't wait for ours  xxx


----------



## cazza22

Meggles I totally forgot about the big day tomorrow next stage of getting ur little bundle/bundles hehe!!! Good luck gorgeous xxx


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Amy, I wish I could come over there and give you a real hug!

Megg, I am so getting excited for you

Yogi, looking good!

ATM, you can stop crossing your fingers for me. Caved and took a test when I got home from work and BFN!!! Now just time to wait for the witch tomorrow! Put me into perspective though, but I still want to rant and cry (which I won't).


----------



## heart tree

No question about it yogi, you are preggers. Congrats honey. 

Megg I can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes. What is the recovery time like? 

Will you be able to update us tomorrow?

Amy I'm thinking about you sweetheart.


----------



## yogi77

Thanks everyone!!! A little shocked right now and really really hoping for the best!! 

Megg thanks for tweaking it, I've never been able to figure out how to invert pics on my comp!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Amy, I'm thinking of you right now. :hugs: I'm so relieved to hear your MIL is with you, but I agree with the others that you should go to the hospital. I'm sure they'll scan you no matter what time of night it is so you know what's going on. 

Megg, good luck tomorrow. Are you going to be on BnB to tell us how it went at some point during the day or will you be out of sorts for some time due to the sedation? Look at me, thinking about myself and getting news haha. I really am excited for you.

hoping, what an inspring story about your friend. I'm so happy for her and pray everything goes well. I hope this cycle goes by quickly for you so you can get the testing going.

Cazz, what an absolutely gorgeous little bubbs you've got there. I'm going to go against the grain and say girl! Can we see a bump pic? Pretty please?

Yogi, congrats as that is a definite :bfp: :dance: :dance: I looked at your chart and you even have an implant dip at 6dpo. Do you have any symptoms? I'm really excited for you. 

Nato, sorry some 'fell out'. That ALWAYS happens to me! I'm far too impatient to lay still for long. I always tell myself the good ones will have gotten up there within 5 minutes....isn't that the time frame? I can't remember but it's what I always tell myself. Then I stand up and it gushes out, eww. TMI TMI this is really gross....as I mentioned we had morning sex today and never do that....well, it was like an hour later at work that all of a sudden I felt it come out! It was such a gross feeling, sitting at my desk. Maybe I'll invest in softcups just to avoid that.


----------



## heart tree

Dazed I feel the same way you do today. BFNs can kiss my ass!!!

Allie I have two words for you: soft cups. 

Two more words: no drippage.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> No question about it yogi, you are preggers. Congrats honey.
> 
> Megg I can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes. What is the recovery time like?
> 
> Will you be able to update us tomorrow?
> 
> Amy I'm thinking about you sweetheart.

There really is no recovery time... just however long it takes to be coherent after waking up from the anesthesia. I might be a little sore tomorrow night, but nothing major! Its only really supposed to hurt while they do it, not after! :) I'll definitely update tomorrow!



yogi77 said:


> Thanks everyone!!! A little shocked right now and really really hoping for the best!!
> 
> Megg thanks for tweaking it, I've never been able to figure out how to invert pics on my comp!

The program I use is free and called Irfanview. Its just a single click to get it to invert! Very simple! :) No problem! Congrats again!!!! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Oh, Amy, I'm thinking of you right now. :hugs: I'm so relieved to hear your MIL is with you, but I agree with the others that you should go to the hospital. I'm sure they'll scan you no matter what time of night it is so you know what's going on.
> 
> Megg, good luck tomorrow. Are you going to be on BnB to tell us how it went at some point during the day or will you be out of sorts for some time due to the sedation? Look at me, thinking about myself and getting news haha. I really am excited for you.
> 
> hoping, what an inspring story about your friend. I'm so happy for her and pray everything goes well. I hope this cycle goes by quickly for you so you can get the testing going.
> 
> Cazz, what an absolutely gorgeous little bubbs you've got there. I'm going to go against the grain and say girl! Can we see a bump pic? Pretty please?
> 
> Yogi, congrats as that is a definite :bfp: :dance: :dance: I looked at your chart and you even have an implant dip at 6dpo. Do you have any symptoms? I'm really excited for you.
> 
> Nato, sorry some 'fell out'. That ALWAYS happens to me! I'm far too impatient to lay still for long. I always tell myself the good ones will have gotten up there within 5 minutes....isn't that the time frame? I can't remember but it's what I always tell myself. Then I stand up and it gushes out, eww. TMI TMI this is really gross....as I mentioned we had morning sex today and never do that....well, it was like an hour later at work that all of a sudden I felt it come out! It was such a gross feeling, sitting at my desk. Maybe I'll invest in softcups just to avoid that.

Yes! I will definitely be on to tell you how it went. Depending on how lucid I am immediately (I was impressively lucid last time I had this anesthesia), I can probably post in the car on the ride home even. I know I'll likely be going to bed when I get home, because it leaves you very sleepy! But, I'll make sure I update before all of that!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, and Dazed... BOO @ BFN! :hugs: Rant and cry all you want, honey!


----------



## yogi77

Allie84 said:


> Yogi, congrats as that is a definite :bfp: :dance: :dance: I looked at your chart and you even have an implant dip at 6dpo. Do you have any symptoms? I'm really excited for you.

Thanks Allie...I wasn't getting excited about the implantation dip because I seem to get a dip every month at around 6dpo...as for symptoms, the past couple of days I have felt weird shooting pain in my boobs but not bad pain, just something I've never felt before. And more twinges/pinches than usual in the uterus area.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Congrats yogi! I can totally see the line!

My MIL brought me back to their house so I am staying here for the night. My kitty (my profile pick) lives here with them because Kristian's allergic so I have a little cuddle buddy tonight. I actually feel 10 times better just being with them tonight instead of going through the while ordeal at home alone.

I appreciate all your optimism, I really do. I know in my heart that it's over though. Kristian's mom also seems to think that if I don't have pain that I shouldn't give up yet, but I mean how can a baby survive with a clot that big? It's now back to spotting again, but we'll see what the night brings.

Since I stayed up so late last night, my internal clock is all whickety-whack so I guess I'll just read for awhile or something. Thinking about taking a few preemptive Excedrin...


----------



## Allie84

I'm so excited for you both, Yogi and Megg!!! 

I just checked my CP and it's getting lower already. It was really high yesterday, and no CM today, so does that mean I must have ov'ed yesterday? I got a peak yesterday and today on the monitor, and I don't think my temps are accurate enough this cycle to use them. The reason I care and am a bit worried is because at my ultrasound last week the doctor said going by my follicle I should ovulate in 6 or 7 days. Well, yesterday was only 5 days, so if I ovulated then, maybe it was too early and my egg wasn't ready! Does anyone know about this kind of thing?


----------



## yogi77

Amy I'm so sorry that you are going through this...I am glad to hear that you are not going through it alone. Thinking positive thoughts for you...:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Sorry, Amy, I didin't see your post before I posted above. 

Amy, :hug: Are you sure you don't want to go the hospital? Then you wouldn't have to wonder. I ended up going through most of my MC in the ER because I showed up as soon as I started bleeding clots. They were very attentive and caring. At least you have your kitty and your in-laws. I'm thinking of you. I want to hold out hope for you but even before I started bleeding with my MC, I had the same feeling that it was over, I just knew....so I won't counter what you're feeling, but I will say that I hope with all my heart you're wrong. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

the thing about norway is that they won't scan you at the ER. Last time I went there when I started bleeding and they told me there was nothing they could do for me. In fact it's a struggle to get any doctor to see you before 12 weeks here, which is why I have to go the private clinic route which has been costing me a small fortune.

I'm just going to wait it out. She told me to wake her up at any time if I need her. Man I love the people. Strange that this is all going on in a mix of Norwegian and English.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Amy, that truly stinks that they won't scan you there. :( Well, as you have to wait it out I'm relieved you're being well taken care of. Not being in any pain is such a good sign. Are you in touch with your hubby? Just try to get as comfy as possible and hopefully sleep? :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Amy, I know what you mean about it feeling like it is over. I've been there myself. I'm glad you aren't alone and are finding some comfort right now. Time will tell what is happening. It is true that if it is a mc, there isn't anything you can do. And quite honestly, even if it is a hematoma, there still isn't anything you can do but wait it out and hope for the best. I'm so sorry you are going through this babe, I really am. No one should have to go through this once. Going through it more than that is just cruel and unfair. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Well season 1 of Six Feet Under is almost ready to watch. It's almost 2:30 am but still no sleeping for this girl.

How much time did you all take off after your m/c(s)? My MIL thinks in Norway it's standard to get 2 weeks, but I don't think it will be good for me to sit around for 2 weeks.


----------



## heart tree

I happened to have all of mine before or during a holiday break. The last one was a 10 day vacation I already had scheduled to visit my family. The first and second were over the Christmas and New Year holiday. So I never had to take much time off because I was already off. I think a week is a good amount of time to mourn and let your body heal. But I liked going back to work to keep my mind off of it. I had D&Cs for all of mine though. I don't know how long it takes to pass it naturally. 

Sorry you still aren't asleep. You aren't going to work tomorrow are you?

I hope you like Six Feet Under as much as I did. Michael C Hall is a much different character in this than in Dexter. The characters are very complex and human psychology is highlighted which is one of my interests. It can be dark though.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Only 15 minutes now until I can watch it! 

No, I'm not going to work tomorrow, and I probably won't go this week. Kristian is coming home Thursday night so I will be taking Friday off regardless. I'll see what the doctor recommends, but I am pretty sure my boss will support me. I have a lot of deadlines this month though, but I guess they'll just have to deal. I mean I've been covering for my colleague who got knocked up by someone who is not her husband for months now because of her back injury, so seriously, someone can just cover for me now.

We officially close on our new apartment on Friday too, which means we have to come up with a shitload of cash before then. Wish I wouldn't have spent so much on private scans and useless doctors. But I am excited to order new furniture and get that doggy dog.

I've got a little foot warmer on me at the moment--my little meowsers :)


----------



## Megg33k

I was never working through my losses. They were also around holidays though! :(


----------



## heart tree

Good I'm glad you aren't going in and Kristian is coming on Thursday. The appointments weren't useless, at the time they were necessary for your peace of mind. 

It's great that you have some things to look forward to. A new dog, new furniture! Yay! I'm a firm believer in retail and pet therapy. I was shopping for clothes the day before my last D&C. I knew the pregnancy wasn't viable at that time. I shopped and it made me feel better for a spell. Do what you need to do. As for work, they totally need to deal! Especially after the coverage you provided for that woman.


----------



## heart tree

Cute foot warmer!!! I swear animals just know when things aren't right. They do what they have to to make you feel better. 

Did you hear about the cat at a skilled nursing facility? She went into patients rooms a day before they died and would lie with them until they died. She consistently did it to the point that the staff started to call family when they saw the cat spending a day with a patient. Amazing!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Retail therapy is the best, isn't it? I've already done some online shopping tonight, but I better be careful :)

well, my torrent isn't working so no tv shows tonight. 

once again, thanks for keeping me company. You're the best :)


----------



## heart tree

Damn! No Six Feet Under? What a bummer! 

I just got home from work and am around all night. Just going to sew Megg's blanket. 

What did you buy?


----------



## pregoinnorge

wow, that IS pretty amazing. I hope the patients didn't know that beforehand though. Might be terrifying to see that cat walking into your room....


----------



## heart tree

I don't think they knew. I love animals so much. They are such pals!


----------



## pregoinnorge

i did some online shopping and got some kitchen gadgets and some leather gloves.
As soon as I get the measurements of the new living room, I am going to order a couch. I really like this one:

https://www.bohus.no/stue/Sofaer/sofa/kansas-hjoerne-m-divan/


but it might be too big. these kinds of sofas are super popular in Norway at the moment, but they seem a little outdated to me. I dunno....


----------



## Megg33k

I don't mean to interrupt... but I think I did something stupid. I tested to make sure the trigger shot got into my system okay... Its pretty standard just so we don't have to worry that "maybe it didn't work" or whatever. But, I'm staring at the most perfect BFP ever, and I'm sobbing because I know its not real. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







false positive dec 6.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## heart tree

Amy I really like the couch. I don't think it's outdated. I really like simple clean lines. I'm big into the modern retro look. Kind of mad men style of furniture. The couch looks like a smaller version of my couch. Mine is gray too. It is my favorite neutral color. It goes with everything. 

Oh Megg honey you will see a real one soon. I'm sorry it upset you. You are pumped with hormones right now. Your baby is getting made tomorrow don't forget!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Megg, but don't cry! This is just one step closer to your forever baby. 
Damn hormones. They're a bitch.


----------



## pregoinnorge

sweet, download finished. started the first one :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so scared it will never, ever be real!


----------



## heart tree

Amy tell the Fisher family I said hello. Enjoy. 

Megg I know exactly how you feel. Not sure it will ever be real. We just need to keep believing it will.


----------



## yogi77

Megg I'm sorry that test upset you...please don't stop believing that it will be real one day for you. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I just feel so stupid that I didn't realize how hard it would be to see it. I thought worrying that it might not work would be worse. I wish I'd just worried instead. 

Ya know the stupidest part? If it weren't so perfect, I wouldn't care so much. In real life, its just absolutely stunning... both lines of the same exact color, strip positioned perfectly (which they sometimes aren't), just the brightest, clearest pink ever. I was silly enough that I took a video of the test result coming up. I was already almost crying by the end, and the only thing I could manage to say was exactly what I typed on the picture... "Maybe next one will be real..." And, I think I said it in the smallest voice in the world. I barely managed to get that out. No one will ever see that video!


----------



## heart tree

What you are going through, what we are all going through is powerful and can sometimes overwhelm without advanced notice. I've found myself to be strong during times I never imagined I'd be strong. And then I break down during times that are completely unexpected. It's all par for the course babe.


----------



## Megg33k

Well put, Hearty! I totally sopped up my tears with my journal! LOL Just fell completely apart. It was nice to get it out "on paper"... so to speak. I'm slowly starting to breathe through my nose again too! LOL


----------



## Allie84

Amy, I really like that couch. I like the 'Mad Men' style Hearty was talking about as well (especially in clothing...I looooove vintage dresses but haven't found one anywhere to fit my big boobs, sad). I hope you enjoyed Six Feet Under and are now sleeping soundly. :hugs:

Megg, blame those hormones. I cannot even imagine how you are coping with the anticipation. :hugs:

I know it's daft but I'm currently wondering if I even ovulated. I didn't feel any pain...and it was sooner than the Dr. said it would be so I'm worried the follicle didn't mature....and he only saw one follicle maturing, or one dominant as he said, that doesn't seem like a lot...and now my cervis is low so it's over now...I did get a peak on the monitor but I didn't use OPKs so who knows if the monitor is correct. I'm just feeling really unsure about it for some reason.


----------



## Megg33k

How big was the follicle and what day did he see it? You normally only should have 1 dominant follicle. What I'm doing isn't "normal"... Don't let it confuse you. Your chart suggests that you haven't ovulated yet. But, some people don't ovulate until a few days after their Peak. Just keep temping!


----------



## heart tree

Remember Allie, your peak is your LH surge. It acts just like an Opk. Bearing that in mind, you should ov 12-36 hours after your peak. I agree with Megg. Your chart doesn't indicate ov yet but I bet you'll see a rise in temps soon. Don't fret, you are about to ov.


----------



## vickyd

Completely random post here but i just want to say how great everyone in this thread is....Hearty you helping Amy get through the night brought tears to my eyes....Im so happy and proud to know you all!


----------



## cazza22

I agree Vicky darling, amazing bunch of women in here I love it!!!

Meggles mahoosive hugs to u :hugs: Babe it us soooooo gonna happen for you ok! Xxxx chin up xxxx lov Caz


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Prego, I hope you feel better this morning. I never went to our ER either as they don't scan unless you're heavily pregnant which is a shame. I hope it slows down today. Enjoy cuddles with your cat.

Megg - I feel sad looking at that test too because it's so perfect. You will have a test looking like that soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Off to scan in 30 mins...terrified...


----------



## vickyd

Cesca good luck at the scan!! Everything will be fine hun!


----------



## sugarlove

Bless you Megg, that will be a real BFP soon sweetie :hugs:

Hearty, that is so sweet of you to help Amy through the night 

Amy, hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Cesca good luck at the scan :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else

I tested this morning at 8dpo (far too early I know!) and got a glaring white BFN. My temps took a nose dive this morning too, so reckon I'm going to start spotting soon as usual, and then AF will arrive. My gynae has also cancelled the appt for this morning as she's off sick. I totally lost the plot and bust into tears. It's rearranged for next Thurs, but I'm so sick of the waiting and even when I see her, I could be waiting weeks for the lap.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar boo for the temp nose dive....Is this a definate sign that AF will be on soon???
Totally understandable that you lost it hun....I always feel better after a good hysterical cry..


----------



## grandbleu

*SugarLove -* So sorry for you low temp this AM...I totally burst into tears each month I get a nose dive so you are not alone in the monthly crying episodes...who knew we had this much water built up in us! :cry:...

I'm always one for hope though until there is actual blood...how long is your LP usually? if it's like 13-14 days than a temp dip at DPO8 might not mean anything and just be a funky temp...maybe even implantation dip??? I don't know your normal cycle but just wanted to inject a bit of PMA into your morning...Good luck with getting an APPT. with your doctor soon!


----------



## NatoPMT

I thought the same as Vic, I&#8217;m so glad hearty was posting overnight

Amy, how are you today? I hope you got some sleep last night, and that your lil cat kept your feet warm.

I have to say (in my limited experience), the cramping and pain came first for me too. Most of the disco pregnancies have had difficult moments and as often as not, the problems have passed. I know you feel it&#8217;s over, so I shall respect your instinct and feelings, but I am still hoping for you here. 

I&#8217;m really shocked at how difficult it is to get a scan arranged, I don&#8217;t think you had any option to pay for them. 

Yogi &#8211; that&#8217;s a bfp - I see it I see it!!! Congrats to you, massive ones. 

Cazza, the pic is amazing. Im agog with amazement. Congrats to you too

Sorry about the bfns to sugar and hearty. So crap. I hope the appointments get sorted soon, if you do start spotting, then you have an extra month of evidence to demand some LP answers


----------



## vickyd

Nato its the same here, if you walk into an ER in early pregnancy requesting a scan you wont get seen as they consider that they cannot do anything to prevent the MC. To get a scan at a private clinic here is very cheap though 40-60 euro so no one even tries to go through the National health.

How you feeling sweetie???


----------



## prgirl_cesca

All was very well with baby at the 20 week scan! 

It was being a little tinker though and sitting very low and awkward for the measurements but we got there in the end. She said everything looks fine and nothing to suggest anything is wrong.

Hubby is convinced it's a girl, I am 80% sure I saw a penis, so we'll see!! Even moreso after googling boy 'potty' shots as it looked exactly the same on the screen.

So relieved and can't wait to meet him/her!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

And here is its little face :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







baby bethell 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LucyJ

Amy I am thinking of you I understand that feeling of thinking its over but I so hope that everything is alright, here for you. Glad you are with family and they are looking after you. :hugs:

Vicky I completely agree about how wonderful the women are in the disco derail I would have been lost without all of you and feel hounoured to know each and everyone of you. So glad hearty could be there to support amy through the night.

Sugar that totally sucks about your appointment and I understand you breaking down over it you want answers and dont want to have to wait any longer for them hope at you next appointment they do everything you want. Oh it is to early to test so I'm not giving up on you and staying hopefull (if thats ok with you)

Dazed so sorry but your not out untill the witch shows her ugly face.

Hey nato how you doing?

Cesca I am so happy for you how are you feeling? Do you feel like you can relax a bit more now? Gorgeous pic.

Megg I am so sorry you were upset and understand why but it will be real very soon I am sure of that. I am so exicted for you tomorrow your one step closer to your forever baby. :hugs:

Allie keep :sex: and hopefully you will ov in the next day or so as its normally 24 to 36 hours after you get your peak I believe.

Love you all :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Cesca that's brilliant! Love the scan pic :D

:hugs: for all those who need/want them xx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Well its another chilly one here burrrrrrrr!

Amy - Sorry you are having a rough time, how you feeling this morning? Hope there still isnt any pain and the bleeding hasnt got any worse. I really hope you are wrong and everything is fine in there for you. Its hard for us to think on the the bright side after so many knockbacks but sometimes it can be ok in spite of things like bleeding. A girl in another thread had a huge clot after weeks of bleeding and a scan showed everything was ok xxx

Meg - Sorry the BFP upset you hun but remember that its a good thing and gets you one step closer to you real BFP :hugs:

Sugar - Thats really shitty about your appoinmtment, i love the fact we have the NHS but the waiting around all the time is a nightmare. I sometimes wish we could afford private! Fingers crossed once the ball gets rolling things move a bit quicker for you x

Cesca - So happy that the scan went well for you hun, its mad though that you are 20 week already!

Cazz - Thats a wonderful scan pic you must be so happy xxxxx

Dazed - Sorry about the BFN and hope its just taking a little longer to come up for you, will try and order the :witch: to stay the hell away!

Nato - How you doing chick? cant remember where in your cycle you are???

Allie - If your temps havent gone up yet i would keep BDing, i got a peak the day before i got the rise on mine. If you were not going to OV though i dont think you would have gotten a peak just a lot of highs. Well thats what mine did after my last MC when it took a couple of trys to OV. Fingers crossed for you.

Yogi - I want to see your :bfp:! Stupid work monitor is crap though so will have to wait until i get home! 

AFM - Well despite all the PMA i am trying to throw Amy's way i am being a right hypocrite when it comes to myself! My symptons seem to have gone, *Poof* i havent felt sick for over a week, there is no bump or anything that some girls seem to be feeling just fat. My clothes are not getting any tighter and i dont have to pee as much. All this is worring me a bit with the brown spotting/gushes i have had. I know these have stopped and i have normal CM now and i also logically know that your symptons do start to ease at this point and i am a bigger girl so wont show as early as my skinny counterparts. I do still have tender boos, mood swings and i feel sleepy as well as getting tired easy but it doesnt help with the paranoia that the scan is going to go badly. Why cant i be like some of the other bright shiney people and look forward to my scan?

Sorry will stop the wallow now i promise!


----------



## LucyJ

Raz I think once you've suffered a loss it's hard to face a scan with pure hope and exictment because your aware of the pitfalls but you have to have faith in your little ones the spotting has stopped your previous scans have all be good so I'm sure your little one is fine and your scan will be brilliant. Can you speak to your midwife for reassurance. Symptoms do come and go you still have some and thats a good sign try not to worry I wish I could come and give you a big :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Lucy and Raz.
I went through the numbers rising and it could be that IF I get a bfp it might not be until the 8th.
As for my rant, I'm just going to do it already because as Meg put it, I just need to get it "on paper". I just can't shake the feeling that its never going to happen for me. We have been trying for a year and a half with one mc and its coming up quickly for a year since the mc. I feel like my body is failing me and I am failing my hubby. I also fear that if I can't get pregnant again I may resent my dog for possibly causing me to lose the one little one I would have been blessed with. We always said if we can't get pregnant we would just make our fur family bigger, but I don't think we can exactly do that with all the animals we currently have. I feel doomed!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

OMG Cesca, how clear is that picture!! thats amazing. 

Razzers Im out this month, Im on CD9 and husband is in Hong Kong this morning. Australia tonight. No one can fire that far. 

will say hello to you Lucy later, im supoposed to be doing work.


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - Thanks hun! I think i am having problems thinking its going to be good news because i still dont truely believe this is going to happen for us. Give me an hour an i'm sure i be more positive though . .


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm so grateful to Amanda for the past two nights - you helped me so much! I just hope that I can repay you somehow. What a selfless thing to do to stay on here all evening...

All of you girls are so wonderful at providing support, comfort, and advice, even though you are at times suffering yourselves.


----------



## sugarlove

Great scan pic Cesca :thumbup:

Raz, I've heard of loads of pg girls saying that they don't think there is a baby in their tummy, as they have no symptoms. I'm sure everything is fine. Good luck with your scan, can't wait to see pics x

Amy, I too got loads of nasty pain before the spotting with my mc, so I hope it's a positive sign for you :hugs:

Allie, I'm off to have a look at your chart sweetie!

Dazed, I'm there with you hunni, 13 months of ttc with 1 mc. Why would you blame your dog? Did he cause a mc? If I don't get pg in 6 months, I'm getting another dog. At least my furry friend will love me:haha:

Thanks for the support ladies. I've started spotting and cramping so looks like the evil bitch will be on her way soon. That will make another LP of 8 days. Pathetic! I'm going to look at buying some progesterone supplements online. Sick of waiting for fucking doctors :growlmad: excuse the rant! Ringing up GP later to get progesterone results from second 7dpo blood test, no doubt they will be shocking since they were only done yesterday!

Hi to all the other disco ladies
x


----------



## jenny25

sugarlove said:


> Great scan pic Cesca :thumbup:
> 
> Raz, I've heard of loads of pg girls saying that they don't think there is a baby in their tummy, as they have no symptoms. I'm sure everything is fine. Good luck with your scan, can't wait to see pics x
> 
> Amy, I too got loads of nasty pain before the spotting with my mc, so I hope it's a positive sign for you :hugs:
> 
> Allie, I'm off to have a look at your chart sweetie!
> 
> Dazed, I'm there with you hunni, 13 months of ttc with 1 mc. Why would you blame your dog? Did he cause a mc? If I don't get pg in 6 months, I'm getting another dog. At least my furry friend will love me:haha:
> 
> Thanks for the support ladies. I've started spotting and cramping so looks like the evil bitch will be on her way soon. That will make another LP of 8 days. Pathetic! I'm going to look at buying some progesterone supplements online. Sick of waiting for fucking doctors :growlmad: excuse the rant! Ringing up GP later to get progesterone results from second 7dpo blood test, no doubt they will be shocking since they were only done yesterday!
> 
> Hi to all the other disco ladies
> x

i have progesterone pessarys if you want them their called cyclogest 200mg i got them when i was pregnant hun from the doc so your more than welcome to have them i have around 3 packets of 15 xx


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Jenny, that's really kind. Do you think it will be ok to start using them after ov next month? They aren't dangerous or anything are they? Hearty, I know you use them, what do you reckon?

I'll get my blood results this afternoon, and if the progesterone is low again, that confirms the diagnosis really of a short LP!

Let me know how much you will need for the for the postage Jenny, and I can sort it out.

Thanks
x


----------



## Dazed

Sugar, here is my story.
I found out I was pregnant on a Tuesday, had all the AF cramps and everything. The cramps were tolerable with a few REALLY bad ones. Friday night it was starting to snow, so that following morning my husky knew it was really cold outside and was really super excited to get outside. I was lying in bed on my back when she jumps about 3 feet straight from the floor to directly on my stomach. Later that morning I started spotting. It may just be coinsidence, but we will never know.


----------



## jenny25

yeah its safe hun i got prescribed it from my gyne doc it was an action plan to help progesterone levels so i wouldnt mc you can either put it up the noo noo or the bum i know its funny but i prefer the bum so none of the bits fell out lol dont worry hun im not gonna ask for postage for it call it a christmas gift from me :) , it will be same to use after you ov just make sure you confirm ov first with the temp shift on bbt and use it i was told too use 400 mg one in the morning and evening now its your choice on how much you would like to use xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Dazed, that's so sad. I suppose you will never know whether it was the dog jumping on you that caused the mc, but even if it was, it was just a terrible accident. My dog is always hoofing on my stomach and climbing all over me. They get so excited sometimes. I suppose when you get your BFP, you will just have to be extra careful with the doggie jumping on you. I hope you get your BFP soon
:hugs:

Jenny, that's really kind of you. Have just been googling it, and was reading a thread about whether to put it backdoor or not :haha: I'll wait 1 more week till my rearranged appt with gynae, and if she won't prescribe it, I will take you up on your kind offer. I've got plenty of time till I ov anyway if the witch is just on her evil way now!
x


----------



## jenny25

your welcome sweetie just let me know asap and i will get it out to you as soon as cause of the christmas period so i can post it next thus depending on your appointment time xx


----------



## LucyJ

Girls need advice I did an OPK this morning and it was positive had a positive one on friday and sunday (forgot to do one on sat and didnt have any to do one yesterday bought some more this morning when I went shopping) thought I ov yesterday but not so sure now have included a pic what do you think it means:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0120.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0122.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0123.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0124.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dazed

I know it was an accident.


----------



## jenny25

im not sure hun maybe your body has been trying to ovulate do you use bbt charts ? xx


----------



## LucyJ

no I don't I think if it doesn't work for me this month I may start charting. I never have before as I dont tend to get up at the same time as I work as a supply teacher so sometime I'm up early for work other times I'm just at home so get up a bit later depending on what kind of night I have not a great sleeper.

Its so frustrating I hate not knowing what my bodys doing :dohh: I've had ovulation type pains and all my normal symptoms of ov as well as few others been very hormonal the last couple of days.


----------



## MinnieMone

hi everyone, I've taken a little break away from bnb just to get a bit of perspective, spent a week at my folks down in kent, snowed in, with lovely roaring fires and long dog walks... just what i needed. back in london now and in the middle of first AF since mc (I had thought I was pregnant again but in hindsight I'm glad it didn't happen so soon, I don't think I'm ready yet). You have all been very chatty so i've not caught up fully yet.

Amy - so sorry that your bleeding, as the others have said there still may be hope, though I know that when you know, you just know. Big hug and take good care of yourself till your lovely hubby arrives for lots of cuddles on Thursday. F*ck work they will cope, you need to focus on yourself first.

Meggs - that BFP WILL be real soon, believe! Good luck today, will check in later for an update.

Sugar - I don't know in's and out's of progresterone, I took cytoglyst 400mg at BFP, although I don't have low prog it's just a standard that our specialist gives. I don't see why they wouldn't prescribe it for you, I don't think it harms. Boo for your cancelled appointment, you have to build yourself up for those eh, and then when they cancel it's like an andrenaline dump. Keep positive hun.

Nato - If you bonked yesterday at CD8 and say ov at CD13 then the sperm could have hung around non? Cool like and nonchalant but hanging around nonetheless We might miss ov this month as well as M is off up to Yorkshire earlier this year and I'm off down south, so I feel your pain. I'm already consoling myself with red wine and quality street.

Hearty - didn't you say you only ever get a BFP around 13/14dpo - are you still in with a chance?

Raz - aren't you around the time when symptoms start to wane, the womb is lifting away from the bladder which means less pee. The hormones settle as well.

Cesca/Cazz - So happy all was well at the scans - I can't even begin to imagine how happy you both must be feeling, it must be amazing joy.

Yogi - congratulations on your BFP, happy and healthy 9 months hun.

Sorry if I've left anyone out, so much to read, I had to skim.

We're getting our tree today, i've gone a bit mad on glitter football baubles for Mart to put on, mulled wine at the ready, it's our second christmas together so I feel very lucky.

Catch up later x


----------



## sugarlove

Are you sure they're postive Lucy? I know the LH can sometimes stay in the body for a while. Are they as dark as the ones last week? Maybe BD to cover all bases!
:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey Mone nice to hear from you, I was wondering where you'd got to.

Sorry you didn't get a BFP this month, but pleased you got AF without any problems. Sounds like your break away has done you the world of good :thumbup:

Wine and quality street sound like a good plan. I'm off out for a xmas do on Thurs. Was going to try to be good, but now since I know the bitch is on her way, I'm going to get rip roaring drunk :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

i suggest hun just keep on bedding just now to cover basis if your in doubt get the clearblue digital ovulation ones those never fail me if i get the smiley face i know its real cause the opk strips stay a little positive for a bit longer so i know when i near ov i use it xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I dont know they seem to be maybe it is a little light but definitely still positive.

xx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: mone

its good to see you. Your week away sounds lovely just what you needed I bet its good to get away.

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

well girls i just took a walk to the doctors too see if my cd3 test results were in and my forms for the fertility clinic were done , now 2 weeks i have been waiting for the fertility forms and guess what they screwed up my blood tests they came back and their was a note on them saying no red top wtf so i have no idea what that means so the receptionist has to ask the doctor and she is gonna call me god i have no idea what they have done now they have screwed it for me until next year thanks cause i should start my next af around new year or just before fucking great grrrr


----------



## sugarlove

sorry to hear that Jenny. Hope you get it sorted with the Doctor
x


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun i got a call back saying i do need to do the bloods again so if i go back to my normal cycle before my loss i ov cd17 so that means i can go get cd3 testing done on 29th december cause its only monday wed fri they do bloods so fingers crossed x


----------



## heart tree

Amy how are you today? Are you still bleeding? Any pain? I&#8217;m thinking about you.

Mone, so good to see you babe. I figured you were taking a break. I seem to have to take breaks from B&B after my mcs too. But I can&#8217;t stay away forever. Sounds like you have really been taking care of yourself. I&#8217;m glad you feel ok about AF coming and have realized you weren&#8217;t ready. Now you can enjoy your wine! To answer your question, I usually don&#8217;t test positive so early, but in the past I&#8217;ve only used ICs when testing early. They aren&#8217;t as sensitive as a FRER. This time I used a FRER and got a BFN. I don&#8217;t have any symptoms like I have in the past. I really just know I&#8217;m not pregnant.

Lucy, this is what the website Pee On A Stick says: *What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row?* It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours. 

It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor.
Dazed, rant away. I&#8217;m sorry about your frustration. And your dog story. You&#8217;ll never know if that&#8217;s what caused it. My guess is that the pregnancy wasn&#8217;t viable and that your dog had nothing to do with it. Have you seen a fertility specialist? It might be time to talk to someone. 

Sugar, damn the witch and NHS and short LP! I&#8217;m taking 200mg of progesterone every 12 hours. I didn&#8217;t know you could do it up the bum! You might want to start with the cream before using the suppositories. We know you most likely have low progesterone, but it could be caused by weak ovulation. If that&#8217;s the case, the cream and/or suppositories, might not be beneficial. You might need to take Clomid or Femara to help with ovulation which will in turn fix your LP and progesterone production. I know you are frustrated and feel like time is running out but you do need to work with your doctor on this. You don&#8217;t want to mess your cycle up too much.

Cesca, amazing news and picture! I had no doubt! I&#8217;m glad you are feeling ok now.

Vicky, how are you feeling today? Thanks for the kind words.

Raz, it is completely normal to lose PMA. Especially if you aren&#8217;t feeling symptoms. But as you said, it is normal not to feel anything right now. After a loss, you are always going to feel scared, it&#8217;s just part of the process. I have a good feeling about your baby.
Jenny, I have my fingers crossed for you that you&#8217;ll be able to get your bloods done in December. Good luck!

:hi: Nato and Allie!!!

Megg, hope you are done and all went well. Can&#8217;t wait for your update!

Nothing to report from me. Feeling very unpregnant. We&#8217;re having a going away party for a co-worker and there will be champagne. I really want to drink it. Think I will. I&#8217;m hoping to finish Megg&#8217;s blanket today too!


----------



## Dazed

No Hearty, I haven't seen a fertility specialist. As of right now I don't know if I will or not. I have a feeling I will get the typical lose weight and you got pregnant once so...


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't really caught up. My heart is broken. I only managed to get 4 eggs retrieved. I don't really want to talk about it, and I don't want to hear "it only takes one." I feel completely hopeless. My crib was waiting on me when I got home, and I'm now more sure than ever that I'll never have a baby to put in it.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, I know you don't want to hear it, and I know it's not going to make you feel better right now, but 4 is still a very good chance! It's just a wait and see now hun. I wish I could make you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Meggles dont loose hope! Thats all im saying on the matter!


----------



## bbhopes

Megg big hug.


----------



## sugarlove

What a shit day! Crap news for a lot of people :growlmad:

Megg, I'm thinking of you sweetie. Come on here as much as you need to for support or to rant :hugs:x


----------



## Megg33k

I think I'm just going to go cry and sleep. :(


----------



## vickyd

Do what i do...break stuff and smoke


----------



## Megg33k

I don't smoke or break things usually... crying and sleeping sound better.


----------



## sugarlove

and get massive cuddles off your lovely husband xx


----------



## Megg33k

I will! Thanks!


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry Megg - you deserve your little one...:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

If I didn't feel like crying enough about myself, I feel even more of an urge to cry now for you Megg. :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

Yeah i got that today Dazed. I think our minds are designed to look for reasons, because without reasons such traumas are harder to understand. It would take a heavy blow to hurt you to that extent. Ive even blamed my mum for 'making' me clean with chemicals in advance of her staying - shes very critical of things like grubby bathrooms. Ive been trying almost as long as you, and feel that fear it wont happen. I can empathise with you on that, as im sure all the unpregnant discoers can. Crystal ball for table 10 please. 

just back from my follow-up-to-the-tests GP app, and I've reached the end of the road with the NHS - nothing more they can do for me, so its Mr T for me from now on. She said all my results were very encouraging and i just have to keep trying. I cant have a lap and dye or lapscropthingy as Im not eligible for NHS ivf. They will only do those things if Im planning nhs IVF. I have been sent the info from Mr T's clinic, so i have to now send in payment for the initial consultation and they will then book it for me. 

Allie, i think its still gearing up too, what was your temp today? Your temps are a bit erratic so its hard to see but def looks like theres a rise yet to come - was your peak on Sunday? hope your rise has started 

Sugar, sorry about the spotting - it does sound like you need some progesterone, your temp shift looks good though so hopefully thats a good sign. Did you ever investigate soy? Thats supposed to strengthen ov. You need that damned appointment! did you get your test results back this afternoon? 

Amy, how are you getting on? Thinking bout you x

Hiya Luce, Im ok thanks, still in a bit of a moody about awol husband. Your opks, i had lots of positive opks in a row after my mc, i read that after mc your hormones can still be settling for a couple of months. But a few days of +ve isnt unusual for the reasns hearty said. I also read that if your body is trying to ov and not quite managing it, it can stimulate a few days of +ves too - think thast what happened to me, as hearty said, it keeps surging to try and erode the follicle and release the egg. Couple of days of surge is DEFO preferable to no surge at all <positivehat>

Razzers, is your next scan the 12 week one? The anxiety needs putting in its place - its not fair what us TTCAL'ers have to cope with. 

Where's yogi? I want to see todays bfp 

haha at Jenny peddling her prescription drugs to sugar. good work. Stupid red tops. Whatever they are. They sound like they might be stupid 

Hi Mone!! good to see ya. This whole being out of london thing sounds great - glad youve had a bit of time to relax and stare at fires. If you are CD2 or 3, you might still catch it - ov on CD14 on 19th Dec? Might be worth putting the travels back a day or 2 if you can. Might also be good to miss this month and get squiffy on NYE. Thats my plan. 

Boo at unpregnancy Hearty. I seem to be talking a lot about this, but champagne is a great booby prize. 

Megg, sorry to hear that sweetie. All i can say is that you are in good company and I wont ask more if you aren't up to it, but let us know if you want to talk. You have to feel the hopelessness and whatever else is going on. You have been through so much to get to this point, and expectations of what the best case for the retrieval could be, will make anything less feel like shit. Its not great if you wanted more (or should have gotten more), but my dr told me of a 51 year old patient pregnant through IVF today, i bet she only got 2 eggs. My sister had her twins off her last 2 frozen embryos. We dont know how this is going to go for you, i know that, but in the meantime, we're here. Me and Vic can break stuff on your behalf.


----------



## vickyd

Nato fuck the NHS... Is this doc reliable,in a sence that he wont make you go through unesessary testing and stuff just to get more money? I have found that when going private you have to find a doc with integrity who isnt in it just for the money.

I like breaking dishes and cups that were given as hand me downs from my MIL....She never bought us a wedding pressie, she just dumped her old shit on us. Ive gone through half in 2009 alone!


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry Megg. :hugs: I'm sending loads of PMA to your 4 eggs. 

Good luck with Mr. T, Nato. You deserve the best docs! 

I don't have time to respond properly to everyone, the class bell is about to ring as usual, but I wanted to say thanks for responses, and my temp was 97.05 today to those who asked, so a dip. :/ If I don't have a rise tomorrow I guess it didn't happen. My darkest strip on my monitor was yesterday, so maybe I'm ovulating today. I don't have any fertile CM though at the moment. Blah.


----------



## jenny25

> Coagulant Blood Tests
> 
> Coagulant blood tests are performed to test an individual&#8217;s ability to clot properly. The test is generally ordered prior to a surgical procedure, when a patient is diagnosed with a bleeding disorder, or if a patient is being treated with blood thinner medications.
> 
> Gold or red/gray rubber top tube known as a tiger tube contains a clot activator and gel and is used for serum separation.
> Red top tube also has a clot activator and is used to collect serum to test for infectious diseases, or routine blood donor screening.
> Orange or grey/yellow rubber top contains thrombin, which is used as a rapid clot activator, used for serum testing required right away.
> Anticoagulant Blood Tests
> 
> An anticoagulant is added to various different types of tubes to prevent coagulation, or blood clotting from occurring. This additive binds to calcium ions, which inhibits the proteins responsible for coagulation from acting and causing the blood to clot.
> 
> Lavender or Pink rubber top tube contains an additive called ethylenediaminetetraacetic acid (EDTA), or potassium salt. This tube is used for full blood counts (CBC) required for blood banks, blood type screening, or blood cross-match.
> Light blue top tube contains citrate as an additive, which is a reversible anticoagulant. This additive will dilute the blood and is used for platelet function and coagulation assays.
> Green top tubes contain sodium or lithium heparin and used in chemistry for plasma determination.
> Light Green or Green/Gray top tubes are similar to the green tube in plasma determination. The difference is this tube contains lithium heparin and a gel for plasma separation.
> Grey top tube contains potassium oxalate and sodium fluoride and used for glucose determinations.
> Dark blue top tube contains sodium heparin and can also contain EDTA. It is used to analyze if there is trace metal in the blood supply.
> Other Types of Tests and Tubes
> 
> There are other types of tubes used for various tests that are ordered by a healthcare professional, but are not classified as a coagulant or anticoagulant.
> 
> Red top tube, which contains no additives, is used to test for antibodies, or for drug testing.
> Light yellow top tube contains the additive sodium polyanethol sulfonate (SPS). This tube is used for blood bank studies, human leukocyte antigen (HLA) phenotyping, DNA, and paternity testing.
> Tan top tube is used specifically to test for lead and is certified lead free. The tube contains sodium heparin or EDTA as an additive.
> White top tube contains EDTA with gel as an additive and used in molecular diagnostic testing to include polymerase chain reaction (PCR), or branched DNA.
> Standard Order of Blood Draw
> 
> The order of tubes used in a blood draw is important when collecting a blood sample to prevent cross contamination in the various tubes used. The first draw is the blood culture, then the coagulation tube, non-additive tube, followed by additive tubes. There are variances in the order of tubes used in the collection and the healthcare professional is trained in the appropriate methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.brighthub.com/science/medical/articles/65035.aspx#ixzz17SCKCl5I

this gives all the info on the blood colours for the red top etc urgh oh well 
im about to give up on the nhs i think we need to find funding for private care x


----------



## NatoPMT

Sounds like today is the day allie, peak, then dip = ov in action

Vic, he's a maverick doctor. The General Medical Council have tried to strike him off for not keeping proper records (which was thrown out) but the NHS have an IVF success rate of 30%, his is 60%. No brainer. I thought he would be more expensive cos of how highly sought after he is, but his price list is the cheapest ive seen, his website also says that he will use past test results to save you pay to get new ones. My sister was on IVF for nearly 10 years and he treated her on her last 2 cycles, and from those 2 cycles she has 3 children. He made her drink 2l of water a day and 1l of milk a day, and she had to have 3 blood transfusions during her pregnancies - that bit is expensive but she has high killer cell counts - he has unconventional methods but they work. 

thanks for the info Jen!


----------



## vickyd

Sounds good then!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm just hoping i dont need transfusions. dont like the sound of that. no siree.


----------



## vickyd

Yeah transfusions freak me out too....Doc was threatening me with a transfusion if i dont get my hematocrit level up soon. Ive been taking me iron pills on the dot ever since


----------



## LucyJ

Aww megg I am so sorry your feeling this way massive :hugs: here for you when and if you want to talk. :hugs:

Thanks for the info girls if its because my ovaries are having trouble realeasing the egg do you think I need to be worry. Ahhh why is it so complicated and frustrating why can't I just get pregnant without thinking about it and keep hold of my baby god I could just scream at the universe sometimes and not just for me for all of us what we have been through and what we're going through. I guess my optimism has upped and left today. :ninja:


----------



## NatoPMT

haha. you have to be threatened with someone else's blood before you do as you are told


----------



## Razcox

Meg - Huge :hug: hun i'm more the cry and sleep kind as well. xx

Nato - good look with Mr T (makes me think of the A team!) hope he is more use then the NHS for you x

Jenny - Sorry about the stupid NHS hun xxx

AFM - Tried the doppler tonight and only managed to find my HB on both sides, really trying not to stress about it but failing a little bit. Will try again in a few days and hope we can find something . . .


----------



## jenny25

nat who is mr t do you have a website xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Thanks for the info girls if its because my ovaries are having trouble realeasing the egg do you think I need to be worry. Ahhh why is it so complicated and frustrating why can't I just get pregnant without thinking about it and keep hold of my baby god I could just scream at the universe sometimes and not just for me for all of us what we have been through and what we're going through. I guess my optimism has upped and left today. :ninja:

l would scream at the universe too if i wasnt scared of retribution. what if it screams back???

I dont think you need to worry, my first cycle i had 17 +ve's in a row. It could well just be youve caught both the beginning and the end of the cycle, but if you are surging to release the egg, i think its nothing to worry about when you are recovering and its a one off. If it happens a few months in a row it would be something to mention to the dr - im guessing a bit there though

+ve throughout the month could mean youre pregnant or might show up pcos, but this is related specifically to ov time so seems normal to me. Id do a couple of tests throughout the month just to see if theres anything you need to speak to the dr about


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> nat who is mr t do you have a website xxx

here ya go:

https://www.argc.co.uk/

on the downside:

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6225951.stm

(although that BBC link is 3 years old and he's still practising and still getting some of the best success rates in the country)


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Nato I've had three in a row before. The month I got pregnant I had three in a row maybe I'm just catching the surge at the end. Who knows I dont think I'll be holding out much hope for a BFP this month but we will see.

I forgot to say good luck with Mr T sorry the NHS couldnt help you anymore but hopefully he will be able to give you options. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Just popping in again...I am so naughty at work!

Lucy, I bet it's fine. Like Nato said I think you caught the beginning and end of your peak. As it's right around ov time I think it's pretty normal. If you were getting pos at other times of the month it probably wouldn't be. If you look at the gallery there are a lot of people who test like that.


----------



## MinnieMone

Meggs - I'm sorry I don't know how many eggs should be retrieved during the process, but I'm guessing you were wanting more, that sucks sweetheart, I'm sorry. I'm joining vic, nato on the smashing plates front, and i'm as i type forming my hand into a fist and shaking it up at the ceiling.... 

hope you get some rest.

Nato - Mr T sounds great, I love maverick doctors, the specialist at St mary's didn't even recognise killer cells and said it was tosh, whereas shehata believes it is one of the main reasons for losses.... fook he never asked me to have blood transfusions tho', i thought having lipids (egg protein stuff and other good things) was freaky enough... 
ahhh the cleaning stuff, i thought the same, i did the oven i remember with that mr muscle death stuff on my first pregnancy,. and swore that had done it..... twas a good excuse to cut down on cleaning with the others. i hate cleaning.

Lucy - hi sweetie..... i never use those kind of IC's, have you tried the smiley face ones? I've had a couple of cycles where i've got 2 smiley's in a row, 1 time was a BFN and one was a BFP, i haven't ever had 3 in a row, but unless you get it a few months in a row i wouldn't of thought it was a problem. Could you mention it at your next GP/specialist appointment.

oooh corrie about to start...... is rita still alive among the bonbons? Has Molly been knocked out by a flying jar of pickled onions?


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm getting over excited by corrie. I need a sit down. 

its distracting me from not being pregnant. and not cleaning. 

I dont mind cleaning mone, my problem is that i was born messy. I leave my detritus everywhere. I really do


----------



## NatoPMT

"No, I'm sorry doctor, my son's trapped in there"

"Then he's beyond help right now"

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing025.gif


----------



## NatoPMT

oh, thats a big smilie. why do i have giant weird smilies.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato that made me laugh too. Some shit acting going on. Did you not laugh at the toy tram crash yesterday? :haha:

I'm going to read back over posts when corri finishes!


----------



## sugarlove

PS Nato, where the feck is the ambulance? It exploded yesterday :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Haven't tried the smileys ones they've always just seemed so expensive and couldnt afford them if i'm not pregnant this month maybe I'll ask for some for Christmas (now that must be the strangest stocking filler). 

Going to try not to worry about it have to trust my body a little and have faith its doing its thing. Maybe I'll do one in a weeks time when I no I wont be ov and see what happens. 

Thanks for the advice what would I do without you girls.

After my first lost I blamed a lot of things as we got to our 12 week scan but found out our little apple pip had died at 10 weeks I went over everything I did at 10 weeks was picking up my niece to blame. I was rushing around like a crazy women helping my brother organising a her party was it that so many things in the end steve made me go to see my dr and ask her she was like NO a 1000 times no its nothing you did tha caused this to happen its very very sad but not your fault and despite my family and friends telling me that it was reassuring hearing it from a professional. I think you look for reasons and for answers that sometimes just dont exist it took me a while to accept that I will never know why.


----------



## MinnieMone

ha ha that made me laugh out loud too.... and who were those strangers in the rovers trying to get seen by the worst acting doctor in the world (we're shouting at the screen 'fook off extras').... oooh so sunitta looks gone, and molly the schllllaaagggg might be too.... and sorry what was it with taking fizz into the factory as a makeshift theatre, why not try and leave her for the ambulance (eh? ambulances? are there any in weatherfield).

and not forgetting THE SNAPE has a dead woman with a hammer in the back of her head in his front room.... why doesn't he go put her under some bricks.

Sorry for anyone who doesn't watch corrie, but it's actually taking my mind off TTC for the first time in over a year! it was so bad tonight it was fantastic.

Lucy - I know the smiley's are expensive, I did do a test one month when i used a cheaper brand and smiley's just to see which would turn first and the smiley face came up same time as the line went darker than the control line. So now what I do is use the cheaper ones from day 10 onwards then when i think i'm going to ov i try the smiley's just for the 2 days over 13/14, end up just using 2 or 3 of them a month so a box lasts a couple of months. I think you're right though, you need to trust that your body will regulate itself on its own given a bit of time.


----------



## dawny690

*Who do we think dies? I know there is a funeral next week and the flowers say daddy? xxxx*


----------



## sugarlove

Right, have read back!

Nato and Jenny, the NHS can kiss my ass! :growlmad:
Nato, can you not at least be referred to a FS on the NHS, even if you can't do IVF with them? I reckon Mr T sounds fab. If I lived in London, I would be booking an appt with him right now! I've booked myself on an IVF open day in January in Sheffield to find out more. If it comes down to it (and I really hope it doesn't), we can be IVF buddies!
My test results won't be ready till tomorrow now. Foockin NHS promised me today!

Lucy, I've just remembered that OPK are unreliable after a mc like Nato has said. MY CBFM says not to use for a few cycles after a mc as there may still be pg hormones knocking around which can skew the results. I would go by your EWCM if you can this month hun!

Raz, I'm confused. I thought you had a scan today or have I got that wrong!
x


----------



## dawny690

*I think he will do or has Mone xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

> ha ha that made me laugh out loud too.... and who were those strangers in the rovers trying to get seen by the worst acting doctor in the world (we're shouting at the screen 'fook off extras').... oooh so sunitta looks gone, and molly the schllllaaagggg might be too.... and sorry what was it with taking fizz into the factory as a makeshift theatre, why not try and leave her for the ambulance (eh? ambulances? are there any in weatherfield).
> 
> and not forgetting THE SNAPE has a dead woman with a hammer in the back of her head in his front room.... why doesn't he go put her under some bricks.

and what about the police and firebrigade surley they should be there.


----------



## NatoPMT

in the interim, I have been doing dancing in my kitchen. 

Mone, Lucy and Sugar, there has been a major RTA on the M62, werent you listening. That explains why there are no emergency services in the metrpolitan borough of great manchester. You are so disbelieving. 

If that dr came near me, id give him a bacon slice (a karate move i personally devised)

4 die, 2 get married. 

Charlotte already has a sledgehammer in the head. Ashleys a goner too i reckons. Nick? 
Baddy ex husband? 

i just dont know what to think

Sugar, i have to phone the PCT to find out if they will refer me, apparently they keep changing the rules but Dr Kuhn thought not.


----------



## NatoPMT

NatoPMT said:


> "No, I'm sorry doctor, my son's trapped in there"
> 
> "Then he's beyond help right now"
> 
> https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing025.gif

and that coming from the man who sacked her. 

That said, Id sack her for her insessant blinky fluttery thing she tries to do, like a 55 year old woman trying to look girlish. 

Im gettng bitchy now.


----------



## heart tree

Work is getting in my way today! No time to type but have been reading and wanted to send a collective hug to everyone. 

Megg, 4 is going to be the lucky number. I'm going to get a sticky baby on my 4th pregnancy and you are getting a baby from your 4 eggs. 

Damn it!


----------



## LucyJ

I think Molly is a gonna as well!!

Right girls I'm off to bed going to jump my hubby just in case I havnt ovulated yet :haha:


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies, just catching up after work...

Amy how are you doing, I am thinking about you :hugs:

Mone good to see you again...sounded like you had a really nice time at your parents'! 

Megg I'm so sorry that you are going through a hard time right now...please don't give up hope though! BIG HUG.

Nato good luck with the maverick Mr. T...he sounds decent!! I'm going to check out the website...

I am torn about posting an updated FRER today amidst the bad news and feelings...but at the same time I really want to share this with you ladies because you helped me through everything and I can't imagine NOT sharing all of this with you...so I'm sorry if I upset anyone with updated pictures of my BFP...I really hope I don't upset anyone but it's a happy time for me. Just tell me if you want me to stop and f-off. We all love staring at lines on sticks though so here goes... 

(...having a lot more symtpoms last night and today too...boobs tingling and getting sore and had pretty bad cramping last night)

Today's FRER (11dpo):


----------



## heart tree

Yogi we can't control when we have good and bad days. We're all going to have them on different days. I'm glad you shared. Those are amazing lines for 11 dpo! Congrats honey!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I definitely don't need to tweak that one, April! CONGRATS!!! :hugs: I'll move you up to the preggos on page 1! :)

Nato - Your story really did help. Thank you! :hugs: I'm sorry you've gone as far as you can with NHS, but 60% vs 30% is much better! So, do what you need to do! :kiss: 

Amanda - I can't help but like the idea of 4 being our magic number. 4th time lucky for you, 4 eggs for me... :hugs:

Let me first say that "OW, OW, FUCKITY OW!" OMG!!! I was in tears just from trying to pee before I went to sleep. It felt like someone had jabbed a giant fucking needle through my vagina and ovaries multiple times! Oh wait! :dohh: Seriously, a D&C is NOTHING compared to this shit. I'm going going to sugar coat it... because it fucking sucked. I was fine when I left the hospital, but I hadn't tried to bear down to take a piss yet either. Whoa! So, I kind of screamed my way through it and then took 2 extra strength Tylenol (as instructed) and went to sleep.

After sleeping and sleeping and sleeping... I feel a bit better. As long as the fertilization report is good, then I am pretty content... I suppose. Am I disappointed? YES! Is it really all over because of this? Not yet! 

Why did it happen? He said he had trouble getting to some of the smaller ones. Okay, fine. But, 4 vs 20? So, I don't know what happened, because I don't think his explanation explains it. 

Here's what I would like to see happen... I would like to see 3 of the 4 work out well. And, then I would like to put them all back on Day 5 (but probably will be forced to do Day 3, at a guess). I would like to have 2 stick and become twins... and then I would like to never do this again. That's what I would like.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I think Molly is a gonna as well!!

yes, of course! then kevin will get al territorial about the baby or somert, and the whole sorry mess will come pouring out

Yogi, Im so proud of you!!!!

Megg, are you cut down there? erk, im cringing for you - thats the only reason i could think of for wee hurting. Pouring water on cut fanjitas is supposed to stop wee hurting, but cant imagine thats relevant advice

Did you say you get fertilization news tomorrow? If so, glad its so quick and they are dividing overnight. I read a 75% rate is expected, im sending them mental divide messages


----------



## Allie84

Megg, 75% is a great rate so I am still really, really hopeful and excited for you! I'm dissaponited on your behalf though about the number, and yeah, his explanation leaves much to be desired. Oh, andOUCH...I really feel for the amount of pain you're enduring. My gosh it sounds awful. I think twins at the end of this sounds wonderful, and 4 being your lucky number (along with Hearty's)

OMG Yogi, CONGRATS!! That is a wonderful BFP for 11dpo. :dance: :dance: Don't feel bad AT ALL for posting your good news....we all want to share in that with you. :hugs: I'm so happy and excited for you. :dance:


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats April, that's a BFP alright!! I hope you don't mind me saying, that as much as I loved to see it, it made me :cry: I've had a shite day though, I'm so happy for you chick.

Amy how are you doing honey?

Megg 4 is my lucky number, my birthday is 4th/4th my son's is 4th, i hope it's lucky for you too. I'm sorry your in pain hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 4 hugs for each of the quad geekbuds xxxx


----------



## yogi77

Thank you ladies!!! I love that I can share this with all of you and want to thank you so much for helping me through everything...I really hope this is a healthy pregnancy and sticky bub!! :cloud9:


----------



## yogi77

Sparkly said:


> Congrats April, that's a BFP alright!! I hope you don't mind me saying, that as much as I loved to see it, it made me :cry: I've had a shite day though, I'm so happy for you chick.

I'm so sorry Sparkly :cry: That's why I feel so torn about it. I know exactly how you feel because I went through it too. :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

yogi77 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> Congrats April, that's a BFP alright!! I hope you don't mind me saying, that as much as I loved to see it, it made me :cry: I've had a shite day though, I'm so happy for you chick.
> 
> I'm so sorry Sparkly :cry: That's why I feel so torn about it. I know exactly how you feel because I went through it too. :hugs:Click to expand...

I really mean it honey, I'm so happy for you, I love seeing the girls getting their BFP's, some days are just harder than others as you know. I wish you a H&H 9 months chick xx


----------



## Allie84

I too hope this is a healthy pregnancy and a sticky bub for you, April. :hugs:

Hi Sparkly :wave: Sorry you had a shite day. Yeah, I was wondering about Amy as well.....


----------



## msarkozi

April, such a great BFP!! did you tell hubby last night?


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> April, such a great BFP!! did you tell hubby last night?

Yep he's pretty excited and giddy!!! It's our little secret for a while though!!

So hubby has been a hockey player his whole life and has this old pillow case from his childhood that was specially made for him by his aunt that has a hockey player on it and it says "He Shoots He Scores!!" I dug it out of the closet last night and put it on his pillow case!!! So he noticed it while he was changing after work and was like "WHAT DOES THAT MEAN????"....LOL...needless to say he figured it out pretty quickly.:winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, that is an awesome way to tell him!!!

Sparkly you'll get your turn babes. We all will. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> LucyJ said:
> 
> 
> I think Molly is a gonna as well!!
> 
> yes, of course! then kevin will get al territorial about the baby or somert, and the whole sorry mess will come pouring out
> 
> Yogi, Im so proud of you!!!!
> 
> Megg, are you cut down there? erk, im cringing for you - thats the only reason i could think of for wee hurting. Pouring water on cut fanjitas is supposed to stop wee hurting, but cant imagine thats relevant advice
> 
> Did you say you get fertilization news tomorrow? If so, glad its so quick and they are dividing overnight. I read a 75% rate is expected, im sending them mental divide messagesClick to expand...

No cuts.. Just a huge needle that punctured my vaginal wall and ovaries multiple times. Its supposed to hurt! LOL It wasn't that the wee itself hurt... it was just from even bearing down enough to push the urine out. It felt like my insides were being shredded! But, I'm better now. They said it would hurt! :shrug:

I'd be happy with 75% of them making it. I've said 3 all along for putting them back. So, maybe I'm only meant (as someone who doesn't believe in "meant to be") to have 3 available to me!



Allie84 said:


> Megg, 75% is a great rate so I am still really, really hopeful and excited for you! I'm dissaponited on your behalf though about the number, and yeah, his explanation leaves much to be desired. Oh, andOUCH...I really feel for the amount of pain you're enduring. My gosh it sounds awful. I think twins at the end of this sounds wonderful, and 4 being your lucky number (along with Hearty's)
> 
> OMG Yogi, CONGRATS!! That is a wonderful BFP for 11dpo. :dance: :dance: Don't feel bad AT ALL for posting your good news....we all want to share in that with you. :hugs: I'm so happy and excited for you. :dance:

I like the lucky # theory! I like it a lot! :)



Sparkly said:


> Congrats April, that's a BFP alright!! I hope you don't mind me saying, that as much as I loved to see it, it made me :cry: I've had a shite day though, I'm so happy for you chick.
> 
> Amy how are you doing honey?
> 
> Megg 4 is my lucky number, my birthday is 4th/4th my son's is 4th, i hope it's lucky for you too. I'm sorry your in pain hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 4 hugs for each of the quad geekbuds xxxx

Yay for 4's! The pain sucks... but not as much as childbirth will! So, whatever! LOL



yogi77 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I love that I can share this with all of you and want to thank you so much for helping me through everything...I really hope this is a healthy pregnancy and sticky bub!! :cloud9:

Congrats! I'm really happy to say that I didn't have any pangs of jealousy over seeing it! I don't know why... I often would! But, I didn't today! All happiness for you! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Girls, sorry I haven't been around much today. That whole work thing really cramps my style on B&B. I'm off to enjoy champagne at our work party now, but just wanted to send my love. You ladies are the greatest! (and no, I'm not drunk.....yet)

This is my 2500 post which officially makes me a BnB Addict!


----------



## yogi77

Have fun Hearty! enjoy the champagne!


----------



## msarkozi

awe Yogi, I love that story!!! so sweet.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, BnB Addict, congrats on your 2500 post! I've always been a message board girl but have never posted as much as I do on here. I think I'll reach 'addict' status soon enough (even though I already am one). :hugs:

Oh Yogi, what a super cute way to tell him, and so meaningful. I love it.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I wouldn't be surprised if you have a temp rise tomorrow. I always have a dip before my rise. 

Had a good time at the work party. Had some champagne and wine. I really needed to let loose a bit! I went to acupuncture on my lunch break and my acupuncturist was checking my pulse. She asked if I have been exercising. I told her sheepishly I haven't been as much. She told me she could tell by my pulse! GREAT! I felt so embarrassed. I've really been letting it go. I've been eating a lot and not exercising. So unlike me. Honestly, after the stupid blood technician asked me if jogging caused my mcs, I have a hard time exercising during the tww. I know it isn't rational, but it's one of those things that I sometimes think caused my first mc. 

A little vent...I'm getting really sick of seeing my pregnant boss. She popped this week. I found out today that she is due the day before I was due. When she comes to my desk to ask me a question, she often rubs her tummy. The thing is, I'm sitting at my desk, so her stomach is eye level. It's really difficult when a pregnant belly is literally being shoved in your face. I don't know if there is anything appropriate that I can say or do. I've taken to avoiding her as much as possible. 

On a better note, I'm 99% done with Megg's blanket! It looks super cute. I just need to do a little hand stitching and then I'm done. I'll post pics before I send it back to her. 

I hope everyone is sleeping soundly or is getting ready for bed. 

Amy, I hope you are ok. I've been thinking about you all day. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

That would be so annoying to have her doing that, Hearty! OMG! How do you not go mental? I don't know if there's a way you can say something or not! It seems like you should be able to. Its practically harassment... even if its unintentional! That's awful! :( I'd be losing my mind over it!

I'm very excited at you being nearly done with my blanket! That's just enough to make this day better! Maybe I'll actually make it to embryo transfer and be lucky enough to get the blanket the same day. That would be a nice sign! :) 

Hoping Amy is okay too... Thinking of you, Amy! xxx

AFM.. I'm trying to be more positive. No, it wasn't what I hoped for or even expected today... but its better than a normal cycle of timed intercourse. So assuming that some of them fertilize, I'm already better off than I have been for many months. And, if none of them fertilize, then I guess I wouldn't have stood a chance this time no matter what happened. I can only assume that if he could only get the easiest of the eggs (ie the biggest follies), then he likely also got the best of the bunch. So, maybe the rest wouldn't have done me any good anyway. It would be more devastating to get 10-15 eggs and only have 3-4 fertilize. So, its best that I'm waiting for the call tomorrow knowing that I shouldn't expect something amazing. I mean, 4 at most! LOL I think I could be happy with anything being "good"... but 2-3 would really make me feel better. It would feel like a real chance if I get 2-3 to transfer day. And, I must believe some... or I certainly wouldn't have been able to stomach my progesterone injection if I thought there was no chance. I just hope they don't tell me discontinue the shots and we'll "try again" later. I really, really hope that I get something comforting tomorrow!

Also, I suppose my husband still believes... He put our crib together while I slept earlier. I didn't even know he had done it until I started giving him shit about not trying to find similar success stories on the internet while I was napping. I asked wtf he DID do... and he said he put the crib together! :dohh: How bad did I feel about that?! I've thanked him and fawned over it now... but feeling like a bitch for not being nicer earlier! Oh well... I love it! :cloud9: Its gorgeous! Pic in my journal!


----------



## heart tree

I saw the pic of your crib in your journal. It is beautiful. Will look even better with the blanket! I can't even imagine the emotions you have been going through today. To expect one thing and to be told another. To have high hopes and then have to readjust those hopes. All combined with a shitload of hormones being pumped into your system and a painful fanjita when you pee! That's enough to put anyone over the edge. You sound so much better than you did earlier today. I'm really happy about that. I would love to hear that all 4 are fertilized, but I agree, 2-3 would really be amazing. The odds are better than old fashioned sex any day. 

Do you know what time you'll find out tomorrow? I hope early so you can get on with your day.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, I forgot to say that being a bitch is totally acceptable after all you went through today!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I saw the pic of your crib in your journal. It is beautiful. Will look even better with the blanket! I can't even imagine the emotions you have been going through today. To expect one thing and to be told another. To have high hopes and then have to readjust those hopes. All combined with a shitload of hormones being pumped into your system and a painful fanjita when you pee! That's enough to put anyone over the edge. You sound so much better than you did earlier today. I'm really happy about that. I would love to hear that all 4 are fertilized, but I agree, 2-3 would really be amazing. The odds are better than old fashioned sex any day.
> 
> Do you know what time you'll find out tomorrow? I hope early so you can get on with your day.

I'm hoping they'll call early. Do it quick like a band-aid! 

Thank you! I'm sure the crib will look a million times prettier with your blanket on it! I think you need to add a little heart or something to signify it being from you! Some touch that says it was from my lovely Hearty! <3

On a sadder note... I thought I wasn't in pain anymore, until I tried to lay down to sleep. OMG! :cry: Apparently it still hurts to lay. Thinking more Tylenol are in order... I was hoping it had really gone!


----------



## pregoinnorge

hey girls :)

sorry took a little break yesterday. I still haven't caught up from yesterday but just want to congratulate yogi!! I wish you all the best :) :) :) 

I'm sorry that you were disappointed with the number of eggs they retrieved Megg. I have faith (and everything crossed for you) that you're in good hands with the doctors though and you'll get your forever baby(ies). Now I have to go take a look at that crib!

Nothing new to report here. I'm just confused. I have been spotting bright red since Monday, and after that one small clot it's never been heavy enough to actually reach my underwear/pad. sorry tmi! I thought I was getting some cramps last night in my back and was convinced it was going to happen for real over night but I woke up cramp-free, but still spotting a little. I have zero pregnancy symptoms, but I never really did.

I have an appointment with my normal physician tomorrow and I'm hoping they will refer me for an ultrasound at the hospital but I seriously doubt they will. I was thinking about either lying about my dates or about the serious of my cramping to get them to take notice. Otherwise I have to make another appointment with the private clinic and be out another 200 bucks.

If I need a D&C or whatever, how long can I go before there's a risk of infection? Can I wait awhile if this doesn't start on it's own?

Hi to everyone else. I'll get caught up soon :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey! I'm glad to hear from you! I've been worried about you! :hugs: I would probably lie, tbh. There's no reason to wait or be out more money! If things go badly and you do need a D&C, you have some time, but I wouldn't wait ages. I think lying about dates, cramps, or both is the way to go!


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - I hope all those nice mature eggs (he better have picked the best of the bunch!) that the doctors got will be fertilized! :spermy:

*Pregoinnorge* - I'm so sorry you are still spotting...I would definitely lie a little...I mean you need an U/S to know what's going on...it is necessary so some little white lies so you don't have to pay full price for an U/S that you need...well I just think it's justified in this case. BIG :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

hun when i had my mc last year i had the spotting and was told on 31stjuly that it wasnt viable i opted for natural it didnt happened i ended up having a dc on 9th september their was no infection or that with me so it was roughly shy of 6 weeks xx on my part i think i was scared thats why i waited so long x


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, Yogi that's a fab BFP and what a great way to tell your hubby :haha:

Megg, Ill be thinking of you all day. I so hope this works for you. The pain sounds hideous, it's actually making me wince! :hugs:

Hearty, your party sounds fun. I can't believe you have nearly finished Megg's blanket alread. What are you, superwoman! 

Amy, I would defo lie about your dates and play up the pain to try and get a scan. When I mc I had to wait 5 days for a scan as it was over the Easter weekend and they wouldn't see me before, depsite turning up to A and E. The proper bleeding took ages to start. It started as brown spotting and then turned to red, but only when I wiped. It took nearly 5 days for it to start properly. Having said that, I had awful pain the whole time too. Are you getting any pains? I'm really hoping it could still be ok for you :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

P.S. Hearty your boss at work sounds pretty insensitive. Maybe you could try and convey with your body language that you're not very happy? She might get the message!
x


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

OMG Megg thats sounds so painfull hope it eases soon and your ok. I'm pleased your feeling a bit more positive and I'm keeping everything crossed for you that all eggs get fertilized. Massive :hugs: to you. Oh and I love your crib with hearty's balnket its just going to be beautiful and ready for your forever baby as I honestly believe it will happen for you.

Yogi wow love those lines and the way you told you hubby so cute so happy for you and dont feel you cant share good news we're all here for each other no matter the good and the bad. :hugs:

Hearty that must be so hard with your boss I dont how you are coping I think I'd get up and walk away from her. What kind of relationship do you have with her, could you tell her how your feeling?

Amy sweetie been thinking of you please lie about your dates or the cramping or both to get your scan dont feel bad about doing it you shouldnt have to pay for a scan you need so do whatever it takes to get it. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls need some advice just been sent this a private message on facebook


Spoiler
Hi all
I have the pleasure of organising Helen's baby shower so am contacting you all now to book a date in your diary!
The initial idea is to have her baby shower on a Sunday afternoon in late February early March.
We are able to have to the cafe above the book shop on a Sunday and have an afternoon tea with plenty of cakes! There is also room for children as I know Helen would want Lily and Darcy there.
The initial idea is that we could all contribute to making a quilt for the baby, we would each have a square of material and then design a pattern. There is a fab material shop in Exmouth so I can pick up some bits and bobs and people can contribute the cost.
I would like this all to be a surprise so please don't let Helen know anything!
Initially I would like to know if you can make it and what dates you can do out of the following: Sun 13th, 20th February or
Sunday 6th, 13th March.
Thanks all look forward to hearing from you.

put it under the spoiler as its long what do I do. I would love to be there for my friend but dont know if I can cope with it all dont really no anyone else that well who will be going and all though my pregnant friend knows about my miscarriages no one else will know. Not only will there be a pregnant woman there but other people's babies. I've not seen her for a while we got back in touch recently and keep meaning to meet up but neither of us have been free I was quite shocked to find out she was pregnant as she was someone who always said she didnt want children told her husband that there would be no kids she was happy to have animals but not children and dont get me wrong I am happy for her but it was a shock especially as I have always wanted to have children and when I met steve always thought we would have children together never thought we would of been going through what we have. I feel so torn like I'm being selfish and should just suck it up and go.


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg - I'm so glad that you have had a good rest and are feeling more positive, i'm really hoping that tomorrow brings you the news you want. bless your OH for putting up the crib.... don't feel bad about being snappy I can't imagine the cocktail of hormones you must be fighting against.

Amy - I would definitely tell a little white lie and exaggerate especially the cramps so that you get a US. Dont' feel bad about that, you are entitled to know what's going on.
I really hope all is ok.

Hearty - glad you had some champers and let your hair down. I read the bit about your boss and thought that it's a tricky one. On the one hand I'm sure she is not intentionally trying to be insensitive (I know as soon as I get my BFP I start to hold/stroke my tummy, especially when getting on a crowded tube or if someone is standing close to me), I think in my case it's involuntary! But I can also see how it would upset you - it would me too. I guess for us our losses are always foremost in our minds, whereas for someone who is pregnant their baby is for them and she probably just forgets that it is so hard for you. Just trying to be devils advocate i guess, it's just one of the other shit things on top of everything else we are going through that we have to deal with. I don't know how you would go about talking to her about it (are you close?)... if yes, then maybe mention it, but if not you might end up feeling even more uncomfortable (as would she)... shit hearty, i'm sorry. 

Sparkly - is your birthday 4th April? Mine is too, 4/4/ and I was born at 4.49... 4 is obviously my lucky number.... Yay for 4 Megg.

Have a good day everyone, and look forward to update later Megg


----------



## MinnieMone

Ah Lucy, what was your initial reaction - dread? that will be fun? No f&cking way!

You are still grieving hun and healing.... do what is right for you and not what you think you should do.

You could still contribute to the quilt, but if it will be too hard and will make you unhappy don't go.

On the other side (I always like a bit of ying and yang), I know that I have been protecting myself maybe a bit too much from the outside world and situations which might make me feel pain, and I wish that I could push myself just that little bit more to face my fears (eg I'm not spending Christmas with Mart because his neice has just given birth and I can't face it).... so I'm losing out by not facing my fear, which if I did it might not actually be as bad as I'm building it up in my mind.

When do you have to say yes/no? Could you leave it a bit to think it through properly, or just see how you feel nearer the time. Bet you will be pregnant again by then lovely!


----------



## pregoinnorge

OMG hearty, i just read your post about your boss. How annoying! Nothing like having it shoved in your face! I'm sure she's not doing intentionally but still. I'm sorry honey. It's like we can never get away from this shit!

I totally understand if you don't want to be involved in the baby shower, Lucy. It's hard when you want to be there for your friends, but you have to take care of your feelings too. Any good friend would understand. My friend had a surprise shower thrown for her last night and I of course didn't go. All she does is complain about being pregnant, even though she knows about what I went through before. 
You could always send a gift though? And just explain it to her. On the other hand, it's not for a few months so you could just take some time to think about it? It's so unfair. I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## LucyJ

My initial reaction was somewhere between oh shit and panic! I'm fine being round my friends little ones but I can talk to her about what I've been through seeing pregnant women makes me feel sad although I've normally got steve to lean on so its not as bad. I guess its the thought of being trapped with no way out and without steve to keep me safe does that sound pathetic? 

I want to be there for her but I do worry about my emotions as I dont always feel like I have total control of them.

I think I'm going to just ignore it for a bit and think about it not make any rush decisions I've got time do you think that is alright to do?


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks amy and mone,

yeah I think my friend would understand just whether the girl organising it would and as its a surprise I wouldnt want to ruin anything. God its all so difficult.

Thanks Amy a hug would be great sending one back to you. How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Lucy, I'm going through the same thing with my cousin. Her babyshower is going to be around the same time period, but I don't know how to feel. I did endure one since my mc, but it was met with some anxiety. The choice is yours whether you go or not. I think if it is an issue for you, just send a gift and call it a day.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Lucy, god baby showers are crap, I fecking hate them!

I would feel under no obligation to go if you don't feel up to it. I can't think of anything worse than to be surrounded by pg people and babies. I wish they had never been invented! I'm sure if you were to send a nice card or gift or something politely explaining why you don't feel up to going, she will totally understand. Give it some more time though, maybe you will feel differently nearer the time. 

AFM I've got my 7dpo progesterone levels back. They were 8.1 :cry:Think they were something like 12.6 6dpo last month, so it's even worse now. I undoubtedly have a progesterone problem and LP defect. The thing I don't get though, is that I think I'm still ov, as confirmed by temp shift, CBFM, EWCF and OPK. :shrug:
Maybe I'll order the progesterone cream to see if that makes a difference and I'm really going to put pressure on FS for suppositries next week whilst I'm waiting for the lap appt to come through.

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sugar. I am so sorry surely the FS will put you on something to help would clomid or femara help the low progesterone. I hope you get some answers from the FS and they do all the things you want. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... About the baby showers... Seriously, DON'T GO! If you think you can't go, don't be "strong" and do it anyway. You are NOT required to show up. You could be busy on every single one of those days. RE: Lucy... You could always chip in for the fabric and send a gift or something. If she knows about your losses, I'm sure she'll understand that you just cannot put yourself through that! I don't think we should EVER be forced to do things that hurt our hearts more than life has already hurt us! :hugs:

Sugar - If I can be honest, the cream probably isn't strong enough to help a whole lot. It might be just barely enough, but the suppositories are the way to go. If you can't get them, obviously the cream is better than nothing! I agree with Lucy that you'd be better off getting something to strengthen your O though. Femara would be choice #1, but Clomid is a good 2nd option.

Loving the 4's, Mone! :) Fantastic!


Well, I got my call... Of the 4 eggs retrieved yesterday, 3 were mature, and ALL 3 FERTILIZED!!! :happydance:

Tentatively scheduled for Day 3 transfer at 1pm on Friday... I'll know around 10am on Friday if we're waiting until Day 5 instead!


----------



## grandbleu

CONGRATULATIONS *MEGG* - 3 beautiful FERTILIZED eggs for you!!! Completely awesome :happydance:

*Lucy* - Obviously it's up to you but I know I couldn't handle it...not just that it's a baby shower but ALL the talk will be about BABIES...nope I just wouldn't be able to take it...you may be stronger...I agree with the others about making a square and definitely contributing to the blanket/quilt with your own personal flare. Good luck with your decision.:hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

OMG MEGG! SO FREAKING HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!! I am so excited for the next step. Hopefully you're not still in pain!


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo megg to your 3 fertilized eggs :happydance: I am so exicted for you and that news has made me smile and I havnt smiled all day been stressing about the baby shower issue and have a stinking cold (I think my niece is the culprit both my parents have it as well talk about share it around :haha:).

Just so you know I'm doing a little happy dance for you :dance:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for the advice grandbleu and megg,

I think I felt like I was being a bit selfish about even thinking about not going so I feel reassured that I'm not on my own. I dont know whether I'm strong enough to deal with it and that worries my iykwim dont want to get there and not be able to cope. I'm going to think about if for a while then decide most likely I'll just say I'm unavliable on the dates but happy to contribute to the quilt and send a card, the lady organising it doesnt know about my mc's not sure whether to mention it or not I probably wont then can send my friend a card explaining maybe meet her for a cuppa and a chat so its just us that I think I could cope with just about.


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you!!! :hugs: I couldn't be happier if I tried! My TRIPLETS are growing just up the road and waiting to go "home"... I can't wait to have them back! :) So much more positive now!

Glad I could make you smile, Lucy! :hugs: You deserve to smile!


----------



## hoping:)

Woohoo Megg:happydance:

Lucy- I have the same type of situation going on. My good friend is due in Feb and her shower is sometime next month. We were both pregnant at the same time (my twin pregnancy) and her due date is 1 week after what mine should have been. It is so hard for me to even see her with her baby bump but I'm pretty sure I will force myself to go. She is pretty much in this alone and I want to be there for her. Good luck with your decision:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Great News Meggles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will now proceed to have triplets as "punishment" for doubting your eggs!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Best punishment ever, Vicky! I'm that desperate these days!!! lol


----------



## Razcox

Woooo Hooooo great news Meg!! Its mad to think about your little ones cooking away just a few miles down the road! x


----------



## Megg33k

Its mental to think that I have my possible future baby/ies growing outside of my body right now! I mean, my eggs and Kevin's sperm are combined and have become the beginning of a baby already! And, I wasn't even there when it happened! My "children" have already been left alone overnight! :haha: Its so bizarre to have them out there somewhere without me... but they're coming home soon! Oh, I can't wait! I just hope at least one sticks!


----------



## heart tree

Lots to catch up on! 

Amy I agree with the other ladies, I would lie. I've only had d&cs so I don't know about the risk of waiting. One thing I remember after my first one was that the doctor told me what a good decision it was for me to choose the d&c. He told me there was so much tissue that It would have been extremely painful and maybe not fully successful if I had tried to pass it naturally. 

Lucy, I'd it were me, I wouldn't go. But that's me. I've tried facing these situations only to find myself in tears. It is perfectly ok to gracefully decline if you think it will be too difficult. 

Sugar, you need to get this sorted. The suppositories might be the best thing for you. Demand a solution to your progesterone issue. 

Megg isn't it amazing how we can go from feeling hopeless to hopeful in less than 24 hours? 3 is the magic number! Woo-HOO!!!

Vicky how's the pain today?

Sorry to the other ladies who are dealing with baby showers too. I know time makes things a little easier, but is never really easy is it?

There is nothing I can do about my boss. I know she's not intentionally doing it bit just annoys me when she does it in my face when she traps me at my desk to ask me something. We're not close. She's new to the agency and I don't really like her management style. She's a nice woman, but I have no desire to confide in her. So I just have to deal and will probably continue to complain about it with you. 

Got another bfn today to no surprise. Am stopping progesterone suppositories as I want AF to come soon. 

Ok off to work I go! xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

3 is the magic number! :) Hoping to take our family from 2 to 3... 3 embies growing... 3rd time is hopefully the charm for me! 3, 3, 3!!! :)

Its a shame about your boss! Stay strong! :hugs: Boo @ BFN! :(


----------



## LucyJ

Complain away sweetie thats what we're here for :hugs:

Sorry about the BFN if AF does arrive you can have lots of fun making a baby over Chritsmas what a wonderful start to the new year that would be for you :hugs:

Megg your babies will be home soon :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Here's to a new year and a new start! I really want to see this cycle work out for me, but I can't wait to see the back side of 2010 either. Its hard. This year has been awful, but it could end on such a good note. I don't know how to be excited about a year I hated so much! I guess just knowing that almost all the good parts would happen in 2011 is enough to move forward! I intend to move us all into the preggo category for good before 2011 ends!


----------



## vickyd

Today is the fifth day that i have been housebound hearty!!! The pain has pretty much subsided, i will fight my neurosis and not go in to get a scan tomorrow. I will go to work and get on with it before i go completely bonkers....

Im soooo glad baby showers dont exist in Greece!! From various descriptions you guys have given in the past they sound like a bloody nightmare.... Luce i wouldnt go to the shower, if shes your real friend she will understand. My BFF totally understood that i only saw her a handful of times during her pregnancy. I called her almost everyday and was there for her in other ways.

Hearty, what can i say? Ive been in your position at work too many times....By the end i managed to master the art of looking only at faces. I got pretty good at it, most of the times i didnt notice the bellies. The rubbing to this day is something i cant ignore! It makes my skin crawl! My mom is always complaining that i dont rub my belly like i should, i just cant bring myself to do it after all the times this action made me cry... Im sure baby understands lol! 

Ok off topic now! I have decided to do a Christmas dinner for my friends on the 27th after we are through with all the family crap. Hearty ive decided to do a turkey so today i spent like 3 hours on line trying to find the best recipe like the one you did for Thanksgiving. Which of the two links do you think is best???

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/good-eats-roast-turkey-recipe/index.html

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...rkey-with-apple-cider-gravy-recipe/index.html


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic news megg!!! I whooped when I saw this on fb!


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg - I'm so so happy for you, that is such great news, roll on Friday!


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies,

Megg that is so exciting!!!! I'm so happy to hear that news.

Hearty glad you had a good time at your party besides the boss' pregnant belly...I know how hard that is :hugs: Sorry about the bfn today.

Good luck tomorrow Amy I hope you are able to get in for the ultrasound! thinking about you...

Lucy if you don't want to go to that shower don't!!! I didn't even attend my sister-in-law's shower...it wasn't a "real" baby shower because it was via Skype because the family is spread out all over the place, but I knew it was still going to be too hard. I phoned her later that night nad spoke to her seperately and everyone completely understood. I would have spent too much time worrying and stressing about it beforehand, let alone enduring the actual thing...it just wouldn't be worth it...you don't have to go.

Sugar sorry about your progesterone results but hopefully you will get something to remedy that!

Vicky glad your pain has subsided...Wow I didn't know baby showers didn't exist in Greece!! That sounds wonderful!! 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## sugarlove

Megg that' fab news. I'm so happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Note the 3 happy dances for the tripets!

Vicky, pleased the pain has gone. I like the look of the second turkey recipe, but then I'm addicted to cider and probably have it running through my veins :haha:

Hearty, I'm kicking butt next week at my appt! Apparently I'm seeing someone different to last time, which may not be a bad thing as when I saw woman last time she told me that the pains I was getting were IBS. Stupid mare! I also pushed and asked how long approx I'd be waiting for a lap after being referred, and I got told it shouldn't be more than 6 weeks! :happydance:Can't believe I'm happy to have my insides cut open and people peering at my fanjita


----------



## vickyd

Sugar i agree! Im leaning towards the second recipe!
Take no prisoners at your next appointment!


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - that is great news! I seen it on FB right away and I was so pleased. Those 3 eggs can still seperate can't they?? I am hoping for triplets for you :)

Vicky - I think I am leaning towards the second recipe.....not really sure though. I don't go all out for my turkeys like those recipes do....I just season it with some all purpose seasoning, onion powder, black pepper, and paprika on top.....and I stuff it with homemade stuffing while it's cooking. I want turkey now that you are talking about it!!! lol!


----------



## vickyd

Mel im not a fan of Turkey! I guess we dont know how to cook it properly in Greece as its not a traditional meat here, i mean my parent's generation have pork or lamb for Christmas. I was impressed with Hearty's description of a really moist turkey so i thought id go for it. Ive never roasted a turkey in my life so im gonna go all out lol!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi kids

Sparkly, i had a look at your chart, sorry you dont have a bfp my lovely - end of a cycle is always a bit traumatic. It might be you this cycle (please please please!!) x

Yogi, i gotta do it for my girl but didnt have time last night...this takes bloody ages, but youre like Jennifer Aniston and worth it....

*CONGRATULATIONS*

he of the shooting and scoring must be over the moon

Hearty, so sorry about the bfn today and stupid pulse grassing you up for not exercising. Roll on the next month, you staying on the meds? 

Amy - glad you had a good nights sleep, am praying for you and bean. I agree with Allie, i would ham it up too to get seen

Luce, I have been invited to a baby shower on the 19th Dec, i dont know what to do either. I dont think anyone has to do anything they dont want and quite frankly, your emotional well being is more important - looking after yourself = top priority. If you havent seen her for a while, then seeing her for a coffee or lunch would be more manageable anyway - you could swerve it and send a card and gift but as Mone said March is quite some time off and according to psychic woman, the month both you and i will get forever bfp - oo we will be bump buddies, i just realised. My friend having the shower is the one who spiraled into early menopause on Clomid and is pregnant with a donor egg - she is beyond me being able to feel anything for her except total happiness for her, still will be hard though

Sugar, sorry about your results bebe. what a bloody nightmare, although if im trying to scrape something good, it means that you have a treatment to request. It's confusing because you are showing a temp shift and a substantial one at that. I hope the FS gives up the cream easily, i dont think you will have any problems getting that prescribed though. Well done on assertive appointment making

Megg, thats brilliant news. I gotta say, i was worried for ya, but 3 out of 3 is amazing - well done those eggs. Well, the embryos formerly known as eggs

OOOO!!!!! you have 3 embryos, thats actually like 3 actual babies. Will they put 3 back? in the uk its 2 max unless of exceptional circumstances

Im still cringing about the pain though, hope its a little better today

Housebound Vic, I cant help with turkey recipes cos i dont understand meat, but i can do a good grumble about pain. There's all sorts of stretching and weirdy stuff going on in there too.

I am fine, Im going to an Orla Kiely sample sale tomorrow so I am completely ignoring any TTC stuff and am beside myself with excitement. Got told my section at work is defo being dumped in the restructure, so im out of a job, and obsessed with shopping. Great combination


----------



## yogi77

Wow Nato that is amazing...definitely made me laugh and it brought a tear to my eye...thank you so much :hugs::hugs: 

Sorry to hear that you are likely out of a job, when will this happen? Shop now while you can while you're still getting paid!

Once a POAS addict always a POAS addict... I'm still pissing on sticks today...gotta use up my cheap dollar store tests...good news is the line was a lot more visible than the 9dpo squinter.


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> Mel im not a fan of Turkey! I guess we dont know how to cook it properly in Greece as its not a traditional meat here, i mean my parent's generation have pork or lamb for Christmas. I was impressed with Hearty's description of a really moist turkey so i thought id go for it. Ive never roasted a turkey in my life so im gonna go all out lol!!!

I am sure you are going to do a great job at it!! please let us know how it turns out:) I wish I had known you at Easter time.....I tried to cook my first rack of lamb then, and you could have given me great tips!!! Oh, and to me, the best part of a turkey is the turkey sandwiches that come after :) I make mine with a bun, mayo, turkey, and pickles!! So yummy!!!


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl: At you Nato not understanding meat!!!!!!!!!!!
I like how youre handling being out of a job! I would probably be shitting my pants but then again im sure finding a job in London is not as hard as it is here at the moment... Last wee when i was pissed at my boss i began looking at ads for a chemist and no joke but in the whole of Athens there were only two and they involved sales which i know that id never get...

Yogi you crack me up with the pissing addiction!!! I hate poas...I didnt even pee once back in June lol!

I really have to get out of the house or ill end up looking like one soon enough...Today ive eaten

brekkie: large bowl of choco puffs

snack: lentil soup

Lunch: wild rice smothered in cheese

snack: grilled cheese

dinner: two large slices of spinache and feta pie


----------



## Dazed

Vicky, I'm drooling over the spinache and feta pie! I love greek food (except rice stuffed pickled grape leaves, **barf**).


----------



## vickyd

OOOHHHH Dazed youre talking about one of my faves right there....lovely dolma mmmmmm!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi: haha at your hormones sending you over the emotional edge and crying at getting congrats. Bless your cotton mittens

ha Vic, look at you go. 

Hmm lentil soup. I get called Lucy Lentil at work. Not the most rock n roll nickname ive ever had, but if the lentil fits... and all that

Todays scoff list is well reasonable compared to what i put away every day Vic, all very continental too (apart from the choco puffs, ahem)


----------



## NatoPMT

eww at vine leaves, my greek neighbours tried to make me eat them over the garden fence. I dont like the colour of them. Im very OCD about food. 

You might note i am fine with the colour of Lindt chocolate reindeers


----------



## vickyd

choco puffs are Alex's idea of a healthy breakfast.... I usually dont eat them but this morning i couldnt be fucked to make my usual smoothie..

Whats wrong with you lot???? stuffed vine leaves are Ace!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

OMG Megg, congratulations girlie!!!!! :yipee: I'm so freaking excited for you and your TRIPLETS!!!!! I saw it on FB on my phone and also had an auditory response to which people stared at me...

Luce, Dazed, Hoping, and Nato, I hope you get through the showers okay if you decide to go and if not, please don't feel bad about it. :hugs: Your friend should all hopefully understand.

Sugar, demand Clomid or Femara or something while you're at so you the suppositories/cream don't matter as much anyways, with stronger ov. I'm happy you're seeing a new doctor.

Amy, thinking of you. How are you feeling? :hugs:

:rofl: at Yogi still POAS. :) I guess I will be the same, as an addict is always an addict. How are you feeling today? 

Vicky, I tried to have lentil soup today myself but forgot my can opener at home...haha, yeah, I eat soup out of a can like a typical American. Both recipes sound good and I hope you enjoy turkey, I just love it. Sorry about the pain, though. 
Oh, and I love dolma soooo much. 

Hearty, I'm happ you had fun at the party last night, and sorry abou the BFN. :hugs: You were right, I had my temp rise today so it looks like ov was yesterday! Hellow 2ww, my dear friend....


----------



## LucyJ

Allie looks like we are in the TWW together I think ov yesterday as well!! Good luck to us both :hugs:

Vicky that sounds like very healthy day of food I dread to think how much I eat during the day and not all that healthy. 

Nato hmmmm to lindt reindeers steve bought me a bell the other day and it was like the lindor balls so good.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm giggling at you girls who had an audible reaction to my news and got weird looks! :) I actually said "woohoo" on the phone... TWICE! 

Nato - I was worried for me too! LOL Getting 3 out of 3 is really amazing though. Statistically, its not likely to have 100% fertilization! So, I'm very happy. Yes, I'll have all 3 put back, as long as they all make it to the transfer day. 

Sounds like things are going well in here today! That's good! I need to work on our 1st post again. I haven't updated the "what's happening" stuff lately! OOPS! 

Vicky - No advice about the turkey... but sorry to hear you've been homebound.

RE: pickled grape leaves... never tried it, never intend to!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, and yes... They could still split after being put back... but its not incredibly likely. I believe my stats are probably around 60-75% chance of pregnancy, about 50% chance of twins, and about 3-4% chance of triplets. I don't know what the chance of them splitting is.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, I will hope for sextuplets, but I will be nice and also wish it is only triplets for you :)


----------



## Megg33k

The FS would be quite upset with sextuplets. In fact, they would almost demand selective reduction so that we all survived it. You can't have 6 at once without major health problems. They don't recommend anything over 2-3. So, let's just stick with trips! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol!!! well we don't want any health problems, so we are going to hope it is just triplets! I am thinking maybe 2 girls and 1 boy :)


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls I need some advice, sorry in advance for the tmi!

I'm meant to be getting more blood tests taken on days 1-3 of my cycle, and I'm booked in tomorrow for LH and FSH. I thought AF had started yesterday, as I was getting spotting and some red blood, but I'm not so sure now.:shrug:
It's sort of tacky old looking brown blood.. I put a tampon in earlier, but it felt really dry when I removed it and it doesn't look like AF blood. Do you think I should be counting these as days of my cycle or not? I don't want the bloods to be taken on the wrong day.

Thanks ladies
x


----------



## jenny25

you know megg ive been thinking this is so gonna work for you , you know how we all need a little kick up the bum to get moving well i think the ivf was a little kick up the bum to get things rolling and helping and this is it your gonna be preggo  mind you sticking tones of vits down your neck daily yuk its horrible lol 

on another note from me i have pink tinged cm and loads of it but no positive opk so i think ov is possibly soon so i may get some action in ha ha xxx


----------



## Sparkly

sugarlove said:


> Hi girls I need some advice, sorry in advance for the tmi!
> 
> I'm meant to be getting more blood tests taken on days 1-3 of my cycle, and I'm booked in tomorrow for LH and FSH. I thought AF had started yesterday, as I was getting spotting and some red blood, but I'm not so sure now.:shrug:
> It's sort of tacky old looking brown blood.. I put a tampon in earlier, but it felt really dry when I removed it and it doesn't look like AF blood. Do you think I should be counting these as days of my cycle or not? I don't want the bloods to be taken on the wrong day.
> 
> Thanks ladies
> x

I count days like this as spotting days not full af, I class af as bright red flow, FF does the same


----------



## vickyd

Sugar i agree with Sparkly..


----------



## dawny690

*Who wanted Corrie tonight? xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

Allie, I am going to go to my cousins shower. She's family not a friend so I feel obligated. It will have been a year for me at that point so I will have to suck it up. I can't hide forever. I will actually feel worse for my other cousin if she goes because she has been through WAY worse than I.

Yuckey vine leaves. Some say I haven't tried the right ones, I say one is enough just like brussel sprouts!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I think either recipe would be good. I tend to like Alton Brown who wrote the first recipe, he's dorky, but he knows his stuff cooking wise, so I would go with recipe #1. But honestly, any of them would be fine. The key is to brine the turkey. I'll send you my recipe, just for another option.

Sugar, I wouldn't count today as day 1. Wait until it is red flow. I bet it will happen tomorrow. 

Yay Allie for the temp rise!!! I hope the tww yeilds a BFP for you and Lucy!

I'm sure I've missed a lot of you, but again am at work. Damn it! More later....


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, I love dolmas!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I agree sparkly as well :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks girls.
It does this sometimes. It's really irritating. I was wiping a bit of red blood the other day, then it seems to have just dried up. Bugger, will have to see if I can rearrange the bloods if it doesn't start properly tomorrow. This blood testing on particular days of the month is a tricky business!

Dawny I saw Cori, it was exciting. Defo looks like Ashley is a goner, but not sure who else? They keep making you think someone has bit the dust and they haven't. Can't wait for the live episode tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

sugarlove said:


> Thanks girls.
> It does this sometimes. It's really irritating. I was wiping a bit of red blood the other day, then it seems to have just dried up. Bugger, will have to see if I can rearrange the bloods if it doesn't start properly tomorrow. This blood testing on particular days of the month is a tricky business!
> 
> Dawny I saw Cori, it was exciting. Defo looks like Ashley is a goner, but not sure who else? They keep making you think someone has bit the dust and they haven't. Can't wait for the live episode tomorrow :happydance:

Me either i was on tender hooks tonight going to be worse tomorrow lol x


----------



## Allie84

I agree with everyone else, Sugar. The ony prob with tomorrow maybe ending up CD1 is that your CDs 2 and 3 will fall on the weekend! Hopefully they can still do bloods then._ ETA: Nevermind today's only Wednesday...wishful thinking for the weekend!_

Dazed, I went to my cousin's baby shower and it didn't bother me at all, but showers in general don't bother me. I agree you should go for family! 

Hearty, boo at work interfering with BnB. I feel that's the case with me every day. I sneak on here at times when there's downtime and I'm at my desk, but lately pesky teenagers keep coming up to read over my shoulder! 

Actually, speaking of pesky teenagers, they are germ factories and I think they are getting me sick! Many of them have been coughing on me for days-the stduents I work with have behavioral disorders and often little grasp of manners- and I feel like crap all of a sudden. I can tell I'm coming down with something. Grr at this happening during the 2ww...I wonder if being sick affects chances of conception during the 2ww? I bet it does. :growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Jenny! :hugs: I hope you're right! Now, go get your man! :)

I agree with everyone else, Sugar. You should wait for flow.

You aren't the first to say 2 girls and 1 boy, Mel. But, I know logically that I won't realistically have triplets. I'll be lucky to even get 1 baby out of this. Its going to be hard to know that I'll probably lose 2 of them before they even get a chance... but I'll cherish whatever of them I get to keep so very much.


----------



## yogi77

Allie84 said:


> :rofl: at Yogi still POAS. :) I guess I will be the same, as an addict is always an addict. How are you feeling today?

I'm feeling pretty good thanks! I feel a little ill sometimes until I eat something but I thought it was too early for that so it's probably all in my head!! I am more tired though and still have weird sensations in my boobs that I'm not used to! 

Megg your chances are so good right now with your fertilized eggs growing and growing!!! I know that you will get at least one healthy baby, maybe 2!

Allie and Lucy good luck in your 2ww!


----------



## Megg33k

I so hope you all are right. I just see so many people fail with just as good of odds. I feel positive about it though, and that scares me. Every time I feel good about something, I seem to get bad news. So, I'm trying to keep worrying! LOL


----------



## heart tree

HA HA Megg, keep on worrying so that you can only get good news! I love it!

I'm feeling a bit blue today. I know I didn't catch the egg and it occurred to me today that even if I do, I still have a greater chance than most to have another mc. So time feels like it is ticking more quickly for me. I may have to go through many more mcs in order to get my baby. This isn't just something in my head, this is fact as told by 2 specialists. I need to get pregnant quickly in case I lose it, so I can get pregnant quickly again. I'm not feeling confident that will happen. I did everything in my toolkit to get pregnant this cycle and it still didn't work. 

I decided to look into IUI as an option and realized that we live far enough away from the clinic that Tim wouldn't be able to generate his sample at home and drive it over to them. He'd have to leave work, go to the clinic and do it there. He already gets so stuck in his head about this stuff. When he had to do a SA, he made me leave the house and take a walk. When he gives it to me in a cup, he waits until I'm asleep! I really don't know if he could do it at a clinic. Damn, damn, damn. 

I know AF is on her way. Everything makes me want to cry. To top it off, I just found out another friend is pregnant. Boo-hoo! Pity party for me.


----------



## Megg33k

Could you guys maybe get a room near the clinic and do the collection condom like we've done? Would it make him feel more comfortable? My OH was VERY uncomfy in the office... plus it was sad to think of our babies being made with him alone with a cup. But, maybe he could get out of his head a bit that way? It was totally worth it for us to know that he was comfortable and we were able to mostly enjoy the process. 

Keep in mind, the chance of conceiving on any given cycle with everything perfect is still only 25%, at best. Its hard to remember that sometimes.


----------



## msarkozi

When I first found out those odds at the start of the year, I was like you gotta be kidding me!! Only 25%. It makes you wonder how anyone conceives at all with those odds. The important thing is, you never give up! Just like anything else in life, if we fail, we try again until we succeed. As exhausting and hopeless as it feels at times, you always have friends to lean on :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Just like the fortune I got the other day... Something about so many people failing because they gave up too soon!


----------



## msarkozi

exactly Megg! I mean, there are some things that you can give up on (like refusing to learn to drive a standard, or sports, or things like that :haha: ), but the important things, we should never give up on. They mean way too much to us


----------



## Dazed

Sorry your feeling that way Hearty you can rant away to me if you want. As you can remember I felt that way a few days ago. Are you going to see that specialist in FL?


----------



## Allie84

Very Oprah-esque up in here. ;) I like it. Thanks for the reminder, girls, as sometimes it's hard to keep that perspective. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Dazed. I do remember your rant and I appreciate you giving me the space to do the same. I just feel shocked sometimes that this is my life. I'm 36 and have no children. It's really the only thing I ever really wanted in life. I'm so scared and I'm really fucking angry at my uterus. God I was thinking today that I would be better off with no tubes than to have this condition I have. At least IVF would be a viable option. None of my options can get around my faulty uterus. 

I haven't gotten in touch with the Florida doctor yet. I honestly was hoping I would be pregnant and wouldn't have to. I tried getting my medical records the other day and it was a huge pain. It is going to take me a while to get them together and send to him. But thanks for reminding me. I really should try to contact his office and at least get an address where I can send the records to. Then I can deal with getting them. 

I think my pregnant boss is getting to me more than I want to admit. I know I need to keep chasing this dream and be hopeful but tonight I just can't rally to feel any hope. Fucking BFNs. Fucking AF. FUCKING uterus!!!


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Hearty. Allow yourself to feel how you need to feel. I don't have any words of wisdom...I would suggest retail therapy to stave off the blow of AF as I know you appreciate the emotional benefits of shopping, and maybe a night out, away from thinking of babies...but really, I think it's okay to wallow for a bit. I also find productivity makes me feel amazing, so maybe you'll feel better after contacting the Florida doctor. Lastly, and completely randomly, Alex was just asking me who I was writing to and I explained "Hearty." He then had me explain your nickname, which I did, and he said well, everyone could have started calling her "Spruce" as she has "tree" in her name. LOL, what a weirdo.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie. Your Spruce story had me chuckle. Please people, don't start calling me Spruce!!!

Well after a good cry and scream in my car after going to the gym, and then coming home to Tim and getting a big hug, I feel better. I even finished Megg's blanket. I added a little heart as requested. 

Here it is
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/eab58e1e.jpg
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/b0886202.jpg
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/0339052b.jpg


----------



## pregoinnorge

good morning everyone.

Hearty, your post made me cry. Vent all that you need to. You're so talented at supporting all of us and I just hope you can keep fighting for your dream and don't give up. It's such a strange world we live in where we're told if we work hard enough we can achieve our dreams. So we do that and we work hard at school, jobs, relationships, and sure enough usually things usually just work out somehow. We live in times where a person can dictate his/her own life, future, success, etc. But when it comes to biology, this just isn't always the case. And it freaking sucks. It's so unfair. I have everything crossed that all of us will be able to continue "working hard" to get the families we so desperately want.

Your quilt is AMAZING and you did this so incredibly fast! I love the the little heart! It is so incredibly touching how close the disco girls have gotten along this journey. Of course it's sad that tragedy had to bring everyone together, but still. It's the one thing that actually makes me happy about this whole situation we're in.

I'm off to the doctor. I really don't understand what's going on with my useless body at the moment. I have constant bright red spotting and only slight cramps, but nothing like I had before. Even when I had my loss at 5 weeks I was in incredibly pain with contractions and everything. Once I went from spotting brown to getting cramps, the worst of it was over in a few hours. Now it's just dragging on and on. WTF.

It seems that everyone around me has been so optimistic with stories about women who bled through their whole pregnancies and everything was fine. Everyone said, don't worry. Well how the fuck can we not worry when we've already suffered a loss? And when the symptoms start out exactly as before? This last week has been a rollercoaster of emotions ranging from despair to anger, hope to withdrawal, and everything in between. One second I am googling these rare conditions that could possibly lead to bleeding and the next second I am looking at adoption. What's weird about this loss is that so far I have only cried for about 5 min. Do we just become numb?

OK sorry for my downer post. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, right? Whatever.


----------



## heart tree

Amy I hope you get some answers or at least a referral from your doctor. You need to know what's going on with that body of yours. Numb? You said it. It is a defense mechanism. I've been there. I think it is the only way to cope until you know whether it is over or not. How can you cry when you don't know 100% what you are crying about? Of course the bleeding will worry you. Even women who bled throughout their successful pregnancies worried, I guarantee it. You have every right to worry. You have every right to feel and not feel all of those emotions. I wish I could lend some insight about what's going on with the bleeding. I will hope for the best, whatever that means. 

Do we become stronger from the things that don't kill us? That's still up for debate in my mind. That being said, I do think these moments help to shape who we are. We can find meaning in these times if we try. I'll get back to you on that when I'm in a better head space. 

Please let us know how it goes at the doctors. xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hearty it sucks...it really does.....I wish i knew how to talk to you like you do and make it better but im crap at words, which is why i usually just break things. I think you should hurry up and see that specialist. Any advise he may give will be useful babes. 

Amy good luck at the docs, and yes we do become numb. I think its the only way we carry on. Please let us know as soon as you know whats going on.

Love you


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Amanda! Its gorgeous! I gasped and then cried!!! :hugs: Thank you so much! OMG! I'm SO excited!

I'll have to catch up properly tomorrow. I'm totally beat right now, and I hurt in so many places... sore boobs from progesterone and hcg, sore ovaries from egg retrieval, and sore ass from progesterone shots! :dohh: I need sleeeeeeeeep!


----------



## pregoinnorge

well I just got back from stupid appointment. She didn't even examine me. It wasn't all bad though, because she ordered me a scan at the hospital this afternoon so I can finally get some closure.
She didn't seem worried at all and thinks that my lack of pain is a good sign. We'll see.

I asked her about testing and she told me that standard Norwegian practice is that you must have three confirmed losses, which I guess I expected.


----------



## grandbleu

*Pregoinnorge *- Glad you got your scan...I've been thinking about you!:hugs: Silly doctor what's the point of having an appt if you don't get an exam...she might have well have just called you and told you she booked your scan. FXed for good and reassuring news this PM during your scan.

It's the same in France...3 losses before you can get testing (unless you want to pay out of pocket). It's kind of frustrating because one was hard enough...I can't imagine forcing women to go through more of that pain emotionally and physically before they are allowed to get answers (I really think there is a bit of gender discrimination here but don't want to get into a big debate) At least we have each other for support.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad you got a scan lined up, Amy! I'll check in when I wake up and hope you got good news! Thinking of you!


----------



## LucyJ

Amy I am pleased you've got a scan and will be thinking of you and praying for good news. :hugs: Numb is a totally normal reaction I think I felt numb with my third loss even after it was confirmed and I had the erpc I felt numb for weeks it took a horrific dream before I started to feel it.

Oh Amanda I wish I could jump on a plane and come and give you the biggest hug I know there aren't many words I can offer to make this easier or make it right for you but wanted you to know I am always here for you. You are bound to have up and down days allow yourself to feel what your feeling we're here for whatever you need to cry, scream, throw things whatever you need.

The blanket is just beautiful you are so talented Megg's little one is going to be so comfy in his/her's gorgeous blanket.

Allie I hear you with the being ill thing I've got a hideous cold caught of my parents at the weekend and think they got it from my nephew, its taken days to come out started of with a sore thorat but is a full blown cold now :growlmad:


----------



## Sparkly

Amy - I'm glad to hear you've got a scan lined up for this afternoon, sending you lots of :hugs: x

Amanda - That blanket is so beautiful, you're so clever, and the little heart is so sweet. What a lovely gift for Meg xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls,

Hearty, that blanket really is stunning! You should go into business! Sorry you're feeling crap at the mo sweetie. I wish all the Disco girls lived near to each other, then we could have a nice meet up. We will all have little babies of our own to hold soon. Don't give up, you are just having a shit day :hugs:

Amy, best of luck at your scan. Will be thinking of you and hoping for good news x

Lucy and Allie and any other ill people, hope you feel better soon!

AFM fucking witch hasn't shown her ugly face so I've had to cancel blood appt for today. They haven't got any appts for tomorrow in case AF shows then, so will have to trudge to the hospital now, which is bloody miles away and the roads are icey as hell :growlmad:
Christ, the only time I want the bitch to show and she won't co-operate. Arse!
To cheer myself up, I'm off out tonight for a Xmas do and I'm going to have some red wine! I haven't had any for 18 days, so I'll probably be slaughtered off a few glasses :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

Sugar, have you tried testing again (I can't remember).

Hearty, LOVE the banket!

Prego, glad you are getting the scan, keep us updated!

ATM, still no witch CD34. Yesterday my boobs were really sore and I had one spot on top that felt like a bruse! Not so sore yet this morning, but I still have all day. Too scared to test but I have a HUGE urge to. If she doesn't show by tomorrow or if my boobs are sore again today just as bad or worse, I am going to have to. I would say that I have had some other symptoms, but I think they are in my head!


----------



## Dazed

Hearty, I believe you will have your forever baby one day. Sooner hopefully than laters. I find it very hard to believe that for someone with as big a heart as you, will not! Unfortunately, your feelings are the effect of having multiple mc's and the effect of having problems, but I would think of it as a test in the fact that I cannot fail (I'm kinda competitive). I would say sit back and let nature take its course, but thats never the case with TTC.
I'm glad I reminded you about getting with that doctor. I think I would have screamed at you if you didn't!

I love you babe, and we are all here for your support!


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all! Bit warmer here today which will please my Lurcher as she has been living in her wool jumper the last few nights. Bless her!

Amy - Glad you have a scan hun and will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx. I have to say i really hate the Blase atitude doctors have to bleeding, it really doesnt help when they say its nothing to worry about. In fact it makes you feel bad for bothering them. Gerrr

Hearty - You rant away because life really does suck sometimes! As you say in life we are told we can be in charge of our own lives and for the most part thats true. When we want something we take the steps to get it. But with TTC its in the hands of the gods and that lack of control doesnt help with the crazy. I am sure we will all get our forever babies one way or another though x Oh and that blanket is just stunning, you should make them and charge for them on ebay or something :)

Yogi - You POAS addict you! LOL Small confession though i POAS the other day with an IC . . . Guess what it was a :bfp: LOL :rofl:

Dazed - Good luck for tomorrow hope those sore baps are a good sign x

Nato - That sucks about your job! Whats the job thing like in your area? Hope you find a new and even better one soon.

Sugar - Sorry the wich is messing you about, she is such an evil cowbag. :hugs:

To anyone i have missed (i lose track of what i want to say while i am reading :dohh:) lots of :hug: and hope you are well. x

AFM - Another gush of brown watery liquid and still cant find the HB on the doppler, had some AF type cramps last night so rang the EPU. Yes i feel like a drama queen and like i am bothering them but they agreed to scan me on Sat at 9:30am. They did try to tell me its nothing to worry about ect but it IS worring me and its making me very stressed so i want to know everything is ok before the 21st. So will have an update on Sat for you all. The brown stuff has stopped again which is good but its been going on for a week 1/2 now.


----------



## Dazed

Raz, I truely hope its nothing! Maybe you can't find the HB on the doppler because bean is still really small? I have no clue with that stuff since I never made it that far.

As for the BB's hurting, I do hope its a good sign, but its also something that happens before AF. On the other hand, it hasn't happened in awhile.


----------



## vickyd

Raz i dont think trying to find a hb on a doppler so early on is a good idea for your mental state... Im sure everything will be fine!


----------



## jenny25

well i have some good news i have my first fertility appointment at the fertility clinic on 18th jan!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: i was told it was a 12 week wait so i was expecting march/april yay xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

Quick Update!!!!!

The heart is still beating at 146 bpm. It's has grown from 4.3 mm last Friday to 10.5 mm today. I was bleeding like crazy during the exam room though. She found no bleeding in the uterus and no problems with my ovaries. She was really rude though and made fun of my Norwegian. I'm sorry my ultrasound vocabulary in Norwegian is limited. Sheesh!

Anyway, just gotta try to relax I guess. Bleeding still bright red, and I even have clots. 

Thanks girls. I couldn't have gotten through this scare without you all :)


----------



## msarkozi

Amy - I am so glad to hear the good news. I am sure everything is going to be ok and that your baby is going to be yours at the end. Jaymes bled too, so maybe it is like what she had....... :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

OH *Pregoinnorge* - So HAPPY for you lovely to hear a fast heartbeat and your baby has grown. What a B*&^% that technician...seriously I'm impressed you even speak Norwegian at all! I stick to the Romance languages but wow Norwegian is difficult. 

So if the bleeding is not from the uterus did you get any answers of where or what it might be to give you further assurance???

BIG :hugs: and just so glad you heard that heart!


----------



## msarkozi

Raz - I agree with Vicky. I was not able to hear the heartbeat on a doppler (by the doctor), until 14 weeks. It is generally too early before 12 weeks to hear it. I am sure everything is fine. :hugs:

Hearty - great job on the blanket!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Dazed I hope the sore boobs are a good sign good luck with testing.

Raz I'm pleased you've got a scan but try not to worry I'm sure everything is alright you might not be able to find the hb with the dopplar due to the position the baby is in . :hugs:

Amy that's fantastic news :happydance: so happy for you sorry the scan lady was rude. Is kristian with you? Make sure you put your feet up and take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Dazed I haven't bothered testing again cos of the spotting and god awful progesterone results. This has happened before when I spot, stop and then AF cones later. Thinks it's just my fucked up hormones :-(
The sore waps are sounding like a good sign. When are you testing again?

Raz sorry you are worried. I'm sure the brown stuff is nowt to worry about, but it will be reassuring to get it checked out. I agree with Vicky, step away from the Doppler! I've heard they can sometimes cause more anxiety than reassurance x 

Nato, I totally forgot to say sorry to hear about your job. Did you say you were part of the council? Mines under threat too but I don't give a shit as it bores the hell out of me! I say that, but would prob be upset if they got rid of me. How long is your counselling course?


----------



## sugarlove

Amy that's fab news! So happy for you  what a bitch though! My mate had loads of bleeding with her pg, about 2 AFs worth she said, and it was all fine. Maybe it's just one of those strange things x

Jenny, great news about your FA! X


----------



## sugarlove

Amy that's fab news! So happy for you  what a bitch though! My mate had loads of bleeding with her pg, about 2 AFs worth she said, and it was all fine. Maybe it's just one of those strange things x

Jenny, great news about your FA! X


----------



## Dazed

I'm too scared to test! I want to test tomorrow, but I think I am going to wait it out until Sat, a day after my longest semi normal cycle. Lately I have been on the verge of crying at the drop of a hat and to see a BFN I fear will put me over the edge (PLEASE don't take that as a symptom, it will only get my hopes up further).


----------



## Dazed

AMY!!! YAY! I'm SOOOO Happy for you!


----------



## vickyd

WooHoo Amy!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Off on a field trip...just wanted to check on Amy, and yay!!!! I'm so happy. :hugs: Also Hearty, LOVE the blanket


----------



## Razcox

Amy - thats great news about the scan so pleased everything is ok. Did they mention what might have caused the bleeding?

I have stepped away from the doppler now, TBH i was fine the other night and didnt expect to hear it. Then last night with the funny discharge and cramps it sent me into a bit of a meltdown. Still i have the lovely ladies of B & B to talk me down!


----------



## LucyJ

> March is quite some time off and according to psychic woman, the month both you and i will get forever bfp - oo we will be bump buddies, i just realised.

Nato I totally missed this yesterday that would be great to be bump buddies but do you know what would be even better and well would follow bump buddies would be being new mums together :happydance: Its going to happen for us.


----------



## Jaymes

Amy - I had a subchorionic hematoma. I don't know if that is what your tech told you or if you would even understand the Norwegian Tech if she tried to explain it. They way it was explained to me was that it was a bruise that was caused by implantation that was slowly bleeding out. It took 4-5 weeks to stop, and it was super scary and it really sucked, but we are ok now. I still worry constantly over that and any other random symptom I get... I hope this helps you. :hug:

Hearty - I have tried to think of something beautiful to say. I wish I had your skills to help people, as you have helped me and so many others on this board. I am sure that I can say that we all adore you with no objections from anyone!

Megg - AWESOME 3 embies! I am so excited to hear about the next step and your BFP!

Dazed - Go test woman!

And to all my lovelies that I have missed - Love you people! MUAH! :hug:


----------



## yogi77

Amy that is awesome news!!! So happy for you!

and Hearty that blanket is GREAT!!! Love it!


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome Amy:happydance:


----------



## pregoinnorge

No, she couldn't give me a reason for it, mainly because she couldn't see any blood in the uterus. She thinks it will clear up soon though. Let's hope so. 

I'm just in total shock.

love you all :)


----------



## heart tree

Am I'm so very happy for you. It could be a subchorionic hematoma that is bleeding out like Jamie's. Mine didn't bleed out, it just kept growing and they could see it in my uterus. Maybe it is a vanishing twin? Also, could it be your cervix? Who knows? You have a baby with a heartbeat in your belly!!!

Raz good luck today sweetheart. I don't blame you for getting a scan today. I would too. 

Dazed I know how hard it is to see a bfn and also how hard it is to restrain from testing. I really hope you see a BFP! 

Thanks to all for your very kind words. I know there isn't much you can tell me to reassure me that things will be ok, but just listening to me and giving me cyber love helps so much. I'm not in a good head space today either bi just want AF to come so I can move on. I've stopped the progesterone so hopefully in the next day or so. If nothing else, this is my longest LP with no spotting at all. 

Megg your blanket is in the dryer right now. I like to make sure they hold up to a wash and dry cycle before sending them. It will be nice and clean! I'll send it tomorrow. I hope you like it. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Jenny - That's fantastic about your appointment! So soon!!! :hugs:

Amy - :wohoo: I just had a feeling that things weren't over for you! I'm SO happy to hear that you still have a tiny beating heart in your tummy and bubs is growing well! :) I'm ecstatic! :yipee:

Raz - Such crap about the watery brown stuff... I can't imagine how scary it is. At least you have a scan sorted for Saturday. I have a similar feeling that you're going to get good news! Its just the wait that kills us! :hugs:

Dazed - TEST! lol I'm just saying! Loads of love and dust!

Hearty - I'm sure it will hold up just fine to the wash/dry! I can't wait to see it! I love it already!!! :hugs: You rock! If you want AF to come, then I hope she comes quickly!

To anyone I've missed... and I'm sure I've missed stuff... Lots of love and huge cyber :hugs:!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Well bloody AF has shown just before I go on my night out. Bitch! and after I cancelled my blood tests today thinking she wasn't going to show. :growlmad: Oh well, I've got a glass of red in my hand and a fag and I'm going to have a good night out:happydance:

see you later
xx


----------



## Megg33k

Have fun, Sugar! Sorry she kept you waiting like that and made you cancel your tests!


----------



## vickyd

Shit sugar! Can you get your tests back on?? Fucker


----------



## MinnieMone

Amy - I'm so relieved for you, hopefully the bleeding will ease soon and you can relax (although i don't know if we ever really do!). Why would someone take the piss out of your norwegian... honestly what a cow.

Hearty - rant away sweetie, we all get those days where it seems hopeless and a pity party is the only way to go. Bleeding usually starts a couple of days after coming off the prog. are you on 400mg? That blanket is gorgeous.

Dazed - you have amazing self-control, I say TEST!!

Raz - glad you've got a scan to put your mind at rest. 

Nato - shit news about the job, will you get any settlement? I went to an agency today, they all looked about 12 and were very posh and sloaney (one actually had one of those old Lady Di collars on for those of us old enough to remember).... I felt like a right tit and sooooo old. I had to wear 2 pairs of spanx to get into my suit, I've put on so much weight.... doubt there will be anything before christmas but that suits me. I feel slim in my pyjamas.

Can't wait for corrie tonight, think Ashley is def dead, Molly, Charlotte, and maybe rita but more likely that bloke who is having war flashbacks. maybe Nick? ooooerrrr.


----------



## vickyd

Mone are spanx any good???? Ive been thinking of investing in a pair or two...


----------



## Dazed

Vicky, I used a pair for my wedding and I thought they were great.


----------



## Jaymes

I need a full body spanx suit! Something that'll help my tankles, thunder thighs, excess belly fat, grandma arms and double chin... That is why I love winter! I get to cover all the parts I hate most about me!


----------



## heart tree

I used Spanx at my wedding too. Loved them! 

Thanks for the info on the Progesterone Mone. Yes, I was taking 400mgs a day. I was hoping to get AF tomorrow, but I don't feel any signs of her yet.

Where's Raz?

Well, I just emailed the doctor in Florida to ask about forwarding my records to him. I'm glad I made that first step. We'll see what happens. 

xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, Sugar, sorry the ho bag came so late, but at least you can enjoy some wine!!! I'm going to indulge this weekend too! :wine:


----------



## MinnieMone

spanx are a godsend and really work, I couldn't get the zip done up on my pants, 2 spanx later and I must have shaved 2-3 inches off my tum area. The only problem is the fat has to go somewhere so mine was all pushed up over the waistband, plus with 2 pairs on (not recommended!) I think I lost all blood flow to fanjita area as it all went a bit numb, very strange sensation, but not unpleasant!

sugar - wine + cigs = my kind of evening. have fun


----------



## msarkozi

Jaymes said:


> I need a full body spanx suit! Something that'll help my tankles, thunder thighs, excess belly fat, grandma arms and double chin... That is why I love winter! I get to cover all the parts I hate most about me!

me too!!!!! lol!


----------



## MinnieMone

Hearty - since I have taken the prog suppositories, AF symptoms seem to have lessened I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but a lot less painful, a lot slower to start but longer duration. Be interesting to see if your does too.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi all

Amy, what amazing news. Its a christmas miracle. Screw the rude nurse, youre pregnant!!!

Razzers, i dont know how reliable these dopplers are but ive heard people say you might not find the hb and you are very early, but well done on getting the scan, I know it will be terrifying for you, so if you need to talk we are here. I hope with all my heart beats that everything is ok x

Jen - great news at that appointment date! 

Hi Sugarplum, do you work in local government too? Im not so keen on my job either, but i wanted to stay there until after my maternity leave, which seems not to be happening. So now i will be unpregnant and unemployed. If i get pregnant, i have lost the benefits. Arses. Sorry about the witch crashing your party. Burn the witch. 

ahh Dazed, sorry youre feeling a bit out of sorts. You gotta do whats right for you my lovely, end of a cycle is always a bit emotional for me too. I have my eyes crossed for you

Luce, i am so bloody impatient though, i dont wanna wait till march!!! cant we do it now, 
not sure how i will manage it, but if we make a pact, we have to

Hearty - sorry youre feeling crappy too, a long LP is fine news though. There is no reason to think it will take time for you to be your bfp, apart from the 8 month gap, you have always been quite quick to conceive, and with Tim's commitment and the meds, Im sure that it will happen and this month was just part of getting there. I understand that you need a quicker bfp, so hoping very hard for you too

Howdy doody Mone, i will get a week for each year Ive been there, so a months salary. Score. I dont care now. Im living by the seat of my pants. I am proper excited about corrie tonight. It will be full of terrible acting and line fluffs. Ace. Who will mess up most? and who will live???? Ashley is toast. Charlotte is sledgehammered, so 2 more to go...Molly is a candidate and I agree Rita might be too, but i think theyd make more of Rita dying, shes been in it for decades and id be surprised if she didnt get a few whole episodes to herself for karking it.

Spanx are great when you have a lumpy arse. I wore them at my wedding too. They make all your fat move round as one which feels a bit weirdy though. 

My college class was cancelled tonight, i might fall face first into the fridge to celebrate


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey girls. I cant even catch up so hi to everyone. Right... I have broadband and it is super fast so you WILL be seeing me everyday from now on even if just for a short period. I have missed you all very much!

I hope everyone is doing ok, sorry for all that I have missed. I hope I catch up on some at least!

I am CD14 and due to OV and we have the night off so good job there. The pub is doing great, so well in fact we have cancelled our holiday. Just not the right time to go. Pub has to come first. Booked lots of shifts for our staff members so we'll have time off at least.

Big :hug: for everyone. xxx


----------



## Allie84

I must have missed that about your job, Nato. :hugs: And Mone. I myself am in employment limbo, as I'm ridiculously underemployed, but seem incapable of making definite plans for the future because "I might be pregnant soon." A lot of things I'm looking into, i.e. certain grad school programs, require an investment of my money now but if I get pregnant I won't be able to do the programs next year. Sigh. I hope we all find wonderful, amazing jobs soon but then are too pregnant to go to them! :)

Good luck with ov, CJ, enjoy :sex:


----------



## NatoPMT

:hi: Hi CJ and Jaymes

Allie, Ive been doing that, I remember you saying you'd put off travelling to scotland too. Its like we are now just waiting to get pregnant and lose our jobs. What fun.


----------



## hoping:)

I just wanted to pop in and let you girls know that my chromosome test cam back normal:yipee: I am so relieved! 

I hope you all have a great day:flower:


----------



## cazza22

Wow I really can't keep up with u all anymore lol! 

Amy that is fanbloodytadtic news sweet cheeks  :wohoo:

raz everything will be fine on Saturday bane, just try and relax it will soon be here I know how scary scans are Hun, it's strange coming away with good news as we all just expect bad constantly but u have to remain positive for iccle beany 

Meggles I know ur dissapointed but they have retrieved ur strongest little eggys u mark my words babe  xxx

Nato I'm so sorry about ur job massive hugs ((((hugs))))

hugs n kisses to everyone else 

Xxx lov u all Caz xxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce, i am so bloody impatient though, i dont wanna wait till march!!! cant we do it now,
> not sure how i will manage it, but if we make a pact, we have to

sounds like a good plan :thumbup:

Oh god I feel awful got a stinking cold and everytime I stand up I feel like I'm going to pass out dont seem to have a temperature though also feel so nauseous just forced down some chips and beans.

I know the job worry I'm a supply teacher which is not guaranted work. There have been perfect jobs I haven't applied for because I was pregnant then lost the baby :cry:, we want to go away begin of next year but I've out of booking something just in case. That and there are no permanent teaching positions at the moment I'm looking into selling my photos and making cards etc of them to sell not sure it'll bring much money in but who knows.

Hoping thats fantastic news :happydance: How long did it take for them to come through?

CJ good to see you :hugs:

So interested to see how corrie do the live episode Nato I think rita will be safe shes been there to long to get rid of her. I would say ashley, molly, whats her name with the sledgehammer in her head and maybe peter or sunita.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Caz

how are you and your little one doing? :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

It is a problem looking for a new job and hoping to be pregnant because I don't want to have what happened last time, i found a job and got my BFP the day before I started, I was pooping myself. I told the sloanes today just to look for contract work or temp stuff that way if I do get preggo I can have some flexibility. It means I'm going to be poor but screw it, I've got 5 more months of trying then I'll be working for the rest of my life no doubt.... so as Nato say's I don't really care. fuck it. I'm going to have a baby so i won't need a job. (well I will, but allow me poetic license).

I think Steve Mcdonald will screw up as will one of the oldies. yeah barbara knox is a ledge and would be given a big send off a la jack duckworth... so she will prob live to sell another lemon sherbert. apparently sally gets a shock tonight so i reckon it comes out about the baby. holy moly. it can't be max that would be too macabre. If ashley survived a girder falling on him i'd be surprised, plus his bloodied spit got me worried, that wasn't a healthy sign. those 2 had run their course i think, if i nagged mart like she nagged ash i would of been out on my ear by now. with a bit of like kylie might be hit by some random viaduct brick when she goes out to rubber neck. i'm down with child selling.


----------



## MinnieMone

hoping - great news about chromosome test. I remember when we got ours back and the fS said they were normal, Mart said sweetly, what does that mean, and the FS said sarcastically 'it means your a man, and she's a woman'... I wanted to do a flying hong kong fooey karate kick at him as well as say 'did you have to charge £398 to tell us that I could of just flashed you my frou frou'. arse.


----------



## Jaymes

MinnieMone said:


> 'did you have to charge £398 to tell us that I could of just flashed you my frou frou'. arse.

:haha::rofl:


----------



## jenny25

girls i need advice 

well we were finally referred for fertility treatment and i had been given a date 18th jan to go to our first appointment yay so i had to call the choose and book team to confirm the appointment and give them details of myself and paul so when it came to pauls gp he recently changed practice (but still in the catchment area) so we can see the same doctor in regards to our fertility treatment now since he has been their under a year its now a no go for the treatment as he needs to be apart of his gp practice a year i was angry cause it doesnt change the fact we have been ttc over 2 years so back when we seen my gp on the day we found out about jamie we discussed the fertility treatment and how he would be transfering from his old gp to my practice and nothing was brought up by my gp that he should stay their as if would affect our treatment or anything like that so then he transfered and now this has happened do we have grounds for a law suit cause both my gp and consultant did not mention this at the time of explaining that they would refer us and that it would affect us 

at the moment i have contacted the pct and the person wont be back too monday so we dont know what will happen if it will make a difference


----------



## NatoPMT

Hiya Cazza and baby cazza

ah sorry bout the cold Luce, like your style though ...'forced' the chips down huh. Im surprised that theres no teaching jobs, hope your jobs keep coming in. You should defo do some of your own enterprise, you could do it as a sideline alongside teaching anyway

Hoping - congrats!!

Mone, i HEART steve macdonald. I bet he does mess up though - i think id be upset if he didnt. and i bet craig charles is off his noggin and messes up too. 

Your FS could do with one of my bacon slice speciality karate chops. 

Lets do spinning kicks at sloaney recruiters too, just cos we can, like.


----------



## heart tree

I totally understand putting your life on hold for upcoming pregnancies. I'm terrified to schedule a vacation out of the country in case I'm pregnant. I don't want to be far away from my doctor. I'm also holding on to my job for as long as possible because I get really good benefits and when I do have a baby, I can do a lot of work from home and can cut back to part time. Now I just need the baby in this plan of mine.

Lucy, sorry you are sick. You and Allie, both in the tww and both sick. Maybe it will toughen up those beans that are brewing and make them real fighters!

Amber, congrats on the test. Mone, my insurance covered that test for both me and Tim 100%. We asked how much it would be and they said $1500 per person! It's insane! And of course, ours were normal too. Most people's are. So happy we're all "normal."

CJ, you sound great! Do we get to see some pics of your pub? 

Nato, being unemployed sounds stressful, but in some ways will be nice because you can focus on your studies more. Enjoy your fridge celebration from the canceled class!

Well, I already got a response from the doctor's office in Florida from his assistant. She said that he specializes in complicated places like mine and he would be the perfect person for me to talk to. She gave me her direct address and phone number and asked me to send over my records for his review as soon as possible. I'm terrified of the prospect of having surgery on my uterus, but excited that someone is going to review my case. Honestly, I'm not feeling overly optimistic that anything can be done about this issue, but it's nice to know someone is open to trying. 

Next step is for me to contact my hospital and get the records sent over. I'll do that tonight. Dazed, thanks for the kick in the butt. I needed it. 

I'm feeling a bit better now. I feel like I had a temper tantrum last night. It felt good.


----------



## LucyJ

yeah its a nightmare getting a teaching position in devon people just dont leave unless they get pregnant, retire or become a head. Its horrendous and due to the funding situation most jobs are temporary now if you've been at a school for two years you get the same rights as permanent staff my last full time teaching job finished a term before I'd been their 2 years damn :growlmad: What really gets me angry is sometimes you can apply for a job be interviewed for it and you dont stand a hope in hell because there's someone ear marked for it but they legally have to advertise it how fucking stupid is that. It happened to me last year I busted a gut doing a job app preparing for an interview (which was very odd) only to find out someone who did supply at the school had got the job why advertise it just stupid. I do like supply work and have got a school that use me regularly which is good.

I thought the chips were going to come back up but they have stayed put which is good.


----------



## NatoPMT

he's taken you under his wing Hearty!!! thats fabulous news. Dont think, just do. Keep your eye on the end goal, which means ignoring possible uterus surgery and getting your head down and running into it full pelt. On your marks....

Lucy why did i think you were in London? Is it cos Im called Lucy and live in London? Bit bloody selfish of those other teachers. Move over. Lucy's in town (not me, you)


----------



## Dazed

:happydance:Yay hearty!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda it's good that you've been in touch with them its a step forward and its something positive. I'm pleased they are going to help you. I understand you not feeling overly optimistic but I am going to for you if thats ok. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Caz - I'm not really disappointed anymore. No worries, honey!

Nato - I missed that about your job! :hugs:

Hearty - I think its great that you've spoken the the FL doc's office now. I think this is certainly the perfect next step for you.

To those asking, I also used Spanx for my wedding, and they're amazing!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm from west sussex which isn't to far on the train to london so maybe thats why I've talk about my trips to London when I've been home at my parents. :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

LucyJ said:


> :hi: Caz
> 
> how are you and your little one doing? :hugs:

Hey Luce
were doing really well :hugs: the little bugger is still causing me bouts of sick at any given time of the day & im falling asleep at my desk every day its killing me lol! But im finally enjoying being pregnant even though i have worries every day i am so much more relaxed after Monday :thumbup: 

we've told pretty much everyone now which is a relief as ive been struggling to hide my protruding bump/bloat? we have had so many happy messages people know how badly weve been trying & now its happening they are all so supportive its overwhelming. I just pray this one is a keeper coz i dont know what id do :nope:.

How r u feeling babe, what dpo are you now gorgeous? xxxxxxxxxxx Lov Ya xxxxxxxx Caz


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> Caz - I'm not really disappointed anymore. No worries, honey!
> 
> Nato - I missed that about your job! :hugs:
> 
> Hearty - I think its great that you've spoken the the FL doc's office now. I think this is certainly the perfect next step for you.
> 
> To those asking, I also used Spanx for my wedding, and they're amazing!

Good stuff baby doll coz theres no need to be xxxxxxxxx Lov caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, I'm sorry I have no advice. I don't know anything about the NHS. It sounds horribly unfair though.

Thanks girls. You can all be optimistic for me. I grant you that permission! Nato, you are right, it is important to think about the end goal rather than get dragged down by the details of how I'll get there. Thanks.

Why did I think Raz had her scan today? Just read back and realized it is on Saturday. 

Vicky, I got so worked up last night that I forgot to post my turkey recipe. I'll post it when I get home tonight. Mine involves wine and lots of butter. Yum!


----------



## heart tree

Cazz, are we ever going to see a baby bump picture of you? You are almost in the second trimester now babes!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Caz I'm glad you are starting to enjoy being pregnant sorry about still being sick. It must of been lovely to tell people your happy news. What is your due date? and can we have a bump pic please?

I'm about 3 dpo I think trying not to think about it but thats not easy I guess what will be will be.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad you've told people, Caz. I'm sure this one is a keeper! I do need to see your bump!

I almost forgot... Yay for good results, Amber! :hugs:

Where's Sassy today?!


----------



## NatoPMT

I am loving this coronation street. Its bloody brilliant, Peter Barlow is gonna cop it, Molly is going to tell Sally... Holy Molly

Im annoyed that Fizz has a baby and i dont though


----------



## jenny25

im actually so gutted this has happened cause of paul i dont think i can be with him no more he has ruined my chances at this moment in time i cant stand him and i dont know if i can be with him no more


----------



## heart tree

Jenny of course you are angry. You were just faced with a setback. It doesn't sound to me like Paul did this on purpose, or that he had any knowledge that changing GP's would make things worse. Are there other reasons that you think you don't want to be with him? Have you discussed your feelings with him? This is a big deal and needs to be looked at through a calmer lens. You are very upset and rightfully so. May I suggest that you don't make any decisions about your relationship until you've had some time to think about it.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty great news with the FS! surgery is always a scary prospect but at this point i would see it as a minor hurdle to get to the finish line! 
I like the sound of your recipe mmmmm wine and butter are a beautiful combo! Please post ASAP!


----------



## cazza22

Hearty I promise i will post a bump pic this weekend is that a deal? xxxxx lov ya hun xxxx & yay for your positive next step xxxxx


----------



## heart tree

It's a deal Caz baby. 

Vicky, I'm still at work. I'll post the recipe when I'm at home. Promise.


----------



## yogi77

Vicky I wore spanx at my wedding too, they were great! I had a zip up dress so there was no room for movement and the spanx saved me!! :haha:

Sugar have a great night, drink lots of wine!!

Hi CJ good to see you and good luck to you :winkwink:

Hearty that's good news I'm glad you're being looked after!


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, time to change your status. You are no longer TTC!!!

You don't have to keep taking your temps either honey. Take the year off from temping!


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Yogi, time to change your status. You are no longer TTC!!!
> 
> You don't have to keep taking your temps either honey. Take the year off from temping!

Hi my name is April and I'm a temp addict...

I wanted to keep taking my temps so that I can compare my LP to my past regular cycles...I know, I'm a freak I really can't believe I'm still temping :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: 

The second I get a BFP, I throw my thermometer in the drawer. I relish in the luxury of not having to temp.


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> :rofl:
> 
> The second I get a BFP, I throw my thermometer in the drawer. I relish in the luxury of not having to temp.

Hey, _you're_ the one that is still checking my chart!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

You know it! I wanted to see if you were still temping so I could harass you! 

Are you still POAS too? :rofl:


----------



## yogi77

As if you even have to ask!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Let me guess....:bfp:


----------



## pregoinnorge

just another update girls. 

Cramps came on full force, contraction style. after about 5 hours, everything came out and I saw way more than I needed to see. Kristian's here, we're ok, glad the incredible pain is over to be honest. Now it's just lighter contractions and lots of bleeding.

Not sure what to do now, but I am so happy he's here with me now. I need to get off of this fucking rollercoaster.


----------



## heart tree

Shit Amy. Fuck fuck shit!!! Honey I'm so so so sorry. Rollercoaster indeed. I'm so glad Kristian is with you too. You don't need to know what to do now. You just take each minute as it comes and just be however you need to be. 

Sweetheart we're all here for you.


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks amanda. I actually feel relieved in a way right now.


----------



## heart tree

It makes sense that you would. You had a sense about this all along. Now you know. Before you had a lot of conflicting information. After each of mine I also felt a sense of relief when it was completely over. I'm not sure anyone who hasn't been through this would understand that, but I get it. 

Is it 2:30 in the morning for you? You must be exhausted.


----------



## pregoinnorge

yeah, i'm pretty tired, but the pain is still coming in waves so I'm just going to stay up until the worst is over.

We made a five year plan....if it doesn't happen, we'll adopt if we still want children. that's a plan I can live with. 

We're going to call the doctor tomorrow to see if I can get some more time off from work. I really think I need it. Then I can just go down to where Kristian is and spend the time with him. Maybe go skiing during the day while he's at work, pick out things for our new apartment, and just spend time together until he comes back here for Christmas. I'm pretty sure I should be able to get another week off from work, right? They really take care of us in Norway, so I think it should be no problem.

we found a dog we like too, so maybe we can get that over Christmas too. Just stay busy and be there for each other. I really feel OK--I hope that isn't me just repressing my feelings, but I've had a week to get used to the idea and I've already done most of my grieving.

Thank you SO MUCH for being there with me through all those late nights. You have such a talent and a wonderful way with words. I bet that you are a superstar at your job :)


----------



## heart tree

You are most welcome! I'd do it again in a second though hope I never have to again. 

Your plan sounds great. Plans always bring me comfort. Yes definitely get another week off from work. It is more than reasonable to ask for. Keeping busy buying things for your new place and getting a dog are going to help a lot. Skiing sounds wonderful too. Self care. That's what you need to focus on now. 

I think we all react differently. After my last one I felt ok but as time went on, I felt sadder. But like you said, you have had some time to grieve. Don't be surprised though if the grief creeps in when you don't expect it to. I think it is unavoidable. But not unbearable. You will get through this. It sounds like you already know that about yourself. That is a testament to your strength. And since you are a self described optimist, you will find your smile and your laugh again soon I bet.


----------



## yogi77

I'm so sorry Amy :hugs: I'm glad you feel some relief and I completely understand that feeling...your plan sounds good and I imagine it provides some sense of comfort for you.


----------



## Allie84

:cry: I'm so sorry, Amy. :hug: I can't say anything better than Hearty has already said. I totally understand your sense of relief. And the 'feeling' you had about it. When I was pregnant, from the minute I got the BFP it didn't quite sit with me, and even after my first doctor's visit and bloods I just had a bad feeling. A week later when it all happened-pretty much like you described it tonight, though I was earlier along-I also felt relieved when I got home from the hospital. The fact that you've been greiving already makes sense, too. I hope the pain subsides all the way soon. It sounds like the worst physically is over. Thank goodness you have Kristian by your side. It's almost like it was meant to hold off until Kristian got home...but I am just so, so sorry. :cry: Your plan sounds like a really good one, by the way. I think without a doubt you deserve some more time off of work. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## hoping:)

I'm so sorry, Amy:nope: It is never easy but it seems like you are handling it well:hugs: I hope you get the time you need to take care of your self.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Amy!!!! :cry: I can't believe how it went from great news this morning, to this now! I'm so very sorry!! I am glad you are together with hubby and that you are able to feel a sense of relief over it. You are a very strong person, and your plans sound wonderful!! I wish there was something I could do for you, but you know we are always here for you when you need us!! Again, I am so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - that is great news!! I can't wait for you and this doctor to hook up! 

Nato - I must have missed about your job too.....sorry!!! I could use someone to help me out at home (as I am still not organized from the move) :) 

Caz - I totally want to see a bump picture too :hugs:

Yogi - :rofl: that totally made me laugh!! 

Hi to everyone else! 

I got home about an hour ago, and physio wasn't all that great. Will be talking to my doctor on Monday to see if something else can be done for the pain, but I am also kinda doubting that there is.


----------



## heart tree

Amy I was hoping you were sleeping by now but I see you in here. How are you feeling?

Mel, I just read about your scary drive in your journal. Glad you are ok! I don't miss driving in the snow. Sorry you are in so much pain. I wish there was something they could do for you.


----------



## pregoinnorge

i can't sleep. we close on our apartment at 10 am, so I am thinking about just staying up. maybe that's stupid though.
I am watching Six Feet Under. What an awesome show! I am almost done with season 1 now.


----------



## heart tree

Oh god you are going to be so tired!! Well at least you'll sleep well when you finally do go to bed. 

I'm so glad you like Six Feet Under. It is one of my all time favorites! Do you have any favorite characters yet?


----------



## pregoinnorge

they're all so complex! I don't particularly like the mother or the daughter though. 
what about you?


----------



## heart tree

Ruth definitely bugged me in the beginning but I grew to really like her. I loved Claire, but in the first season she was so young. I love David. I guess I have a soft spot for Michael C. Hall. And I love Nate. I pretty much loved both of them for the entirety of the show. 

The character development is awesome. They really capture the human condition and highlight the complexities of life. That's what I like about it. They don't sugar life. 

Is David dating anyone in season 1? I can't remember.


----------



## pregoinnorge

yeah he's with Keith for the first half, then has a string of affairs. i just got to the point where he came out to his mom. 
I can't believe how well he portrays his character! After 5 minutes I totally forgot about him ever being Dexter!
I love Nate too. That whole Brenda's crazy brother is a little weird though...


----------



## msarkozi

Amy, I hope you have a good sleep when you finally do sleep! :hugs:

Hearty - thanks! I wish there was something they could do for it too....I will hold out hope for the doctor on Monday. And yes, I hate winter driving!!!! I drove in 4x4 the whole way just to be careful. 

ok here is a TMI question, but how do you know if you have a yeast infection??? I've never had one before, but I think I might have one now (because why not?! I seem to be getting everything else, so why not add something else to the list too!!!).


----------



## heart tree

He is so amazing a David isn't he? I didn't know who he was before this show and I really thought he was gay. But he is so perfect as Dexter too! I love Keith. That's all I'll say about that. 

Billy is a freak for sure. 

How's your bod? Are you still in pain? Did Kristian stay up with you or is he sleeping?


----------



## pregoinnorge

There's still a little pain. My thighs feel numb and cold which is a weird sensation. Crazy how the cramps were almost immediately alleviated after the majority was passed. I just hope it all passes on it's own. When should I go to the doctor again? 

Kristian fell asleep a few hours ago, but I don't blame him. I hopped on bnb almost immediately. I sure love that man- he knows all the right things to say. He's wonderful and I'm lucky to have him.


----------



## heart tree

You know, I found that I loved Tim even more after each of my losses. We have such an amazing bond now. I think things like this test a marriage. Some thrive and some don't. It sounds like yours will thrive. What a wonderful realization that he has your back during this. 

Since I've never had a natural mc I don't know when you should go back to the doctor. It seems to me that you should definitely go in a few weeks to make sure you passed all the tissue. And if you find yourself in pain for several days or if the bleeding continues to be very heavy then you should go immediately. I bet some other ladies have better advice about this than me. 

My first one started to bleed out on it's own. God I remember the contractions. It was awful. I was so happy when they did the d&c because like you said, the pain was just gone. My second and third never bled. We could just see on a scan they weren't viable so I had D&Cs to terminate. For all of mine I went for a scan 3 weeks later.


----------



## Allie84

So glad you have Kristian, Amy, and the pain is subsiding. It sounds like 6 Feet Under is an addicting show. If I were you I'd call the doc in the morning and see what they say. I imagine they'll want to see you soon. :hugs: 

Mel, a yeast infection would make sense as you're on antibiotics and that causes them. :( I've had 2...both times burning, itching, and tender. A bit of white discharge.


----------



## msarkozi

Amy, I would call in the morning as well. I seen the dr after a few days, but I was in the process of having my mc when I went to emergency at the hospital. I never got cramps until after, so I am glad yours are going away already.

Allie, I had read that shortly after about the antibiotics. I am going to phone in the morning and ask if I can stop taking them. I have itching, and I don't like it!


----------



## Allie84

Mel, good idea. It really is one thing after another with your bod these days, crikey.

Amy, still thinking of you. :hug:

Hearty, quick question regarding progesterone cream. I think I'll be 3dpo tomorrow and am going to pick some up. Which is the brand you recommend? And, do you think it's safe to take even if my progesterone is normal? Like, can it hurt? I ask because my dr. doesn't think I need anything even with my less than stellar levels, _but_ he also doesn't think soy works, so......


----------



## heart tree

Everyone is up so late tonight!! Except for Vicky who I see in here now. It's morning for her. 

Amy is gone. I hope you are sleeping now sweet woman. 

Mel bow is your leg feeling? Do you think it is safe to go off the antibiotics yet? Your poor body!


----------



## heart tree

Allie I think you will be 3 dpo tomorrow too. I use the Emerita Pro-gest brand. I can get it at health food stores. If you can't find that brand make sure to get a bio-identical kind. It is safe to use. The amount is minimal nmh doctor didn't believe in it either but I definitely noticed a difference. I used 1/4 teaspoon in the morning and one at night. I read that you should rotate your body parts where you rub it in. I read that you should put it on the same spot only once every 4 days because if you keep rubbing it into the same place it can't absorb as well. So I would do bottom of legs/arms on day 1, top of legs/back day 2, bum/tummy day 3 and chest/sides of torso day 4 and then repeat.


----------



## heart tree

Here is the cream https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IMQE5U?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1


----------



## heart tree

I'm off to bed. Goodnight!


----------



## vickyd

Just caught up...

Amy sooo sorry babes....I think you are handling both the physical and emotional pain very well, hang on to Kristjan and youll both come out stronger on the other side....

Mel if your discharge is thick white and kinda smelly then its a yeast infection. The antibiotics may cause this but also pregnancy is known to bring on these infections.
You should eat loads of probiotics while on antibiotics, and for some instant relief apply some yogurt on your fanjita!!!


----------



## cazza22

Amy I'm so sorry huny, I have no words babes I really I don't I just want to send massive hugs to u xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

amy im so sorry sweetie :( 

im going to see if i can see the gp today too sort this mess out x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Amy... I'm SOOOOO sorry, babe! I know you felt this was coming all along. But, I hoped you'd be wrong! I don't really have the words. I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you!


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh Amy, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad you have your lovely boy there with you, I sometimes wonder if our bodies know what we can and cant handle, and waited until you have him there before it put you through this. If you are repressing your feelings, its what you need at this time to help you through this. When i had my mc, the intense physical pain was an almost welcome distraction, it allowed me to focus on that. 

I hope you get some rest, and can Kristian take a few days off to stay with you? Thinking of you x

Mel, yeast infections are horrible, i had one when i was pregnant and my tongue went white too. Dont eat any sugar at all as that feeds the yeast.


----------



## NatoPMT

wtf, i just checked and i have LOADS of ewcm??? 

Not seen that in the whole year I've been checking, and it happens when John is away. Where's that come from?? I havent even been taking my cough medicine or EPO.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Amy I'm so gutted for you, how horrible to go from such great news to tragedy in one day. Get yourself to the doctors in a few days to check all the tissue has gone.

Mel - I get yeast infections all the time, so often I rarely use meds for them because I'm used to them! If you've got thick white discharge then it's probably it. I never find mine smell particularly, maybe a sweet smell if anything.

Nato - Whoop for EWCM,although boo you can't utilize it!

I literally dreamt ALL night I was shagging Patrick Bateman. Over and over again in different places. Without dying at the end!! Didn't really want to wake up this morning! haha!


----------



## jenny25

girls can you read this for me and tell me if it sounds ok im sending it to the pct and the clinic where we were supposed to be treated



> Dear ......
> 
> Hi I wonder if you can help me in the criteria and guidelines for fertility treatment in barking and dagenham
> My partner and i have been reffered for treatment after our recent loss at 14 weeks through a genetic problem with his bladder , this is not our first we have had 3 together in the last 18 months and i had one in a previous relationship my losses have been from 6 weeks 9 weeks 14+3 and 24+3. At my last loss my consultant Dr C Otigbah who was my fetal medicine consultant highly recommended that we seek fertility treatment as we have been trying for over 2 years now so she had written to my consultant Dr Thompson and my gp DR Grawall advising we should be referred . We both are living in the Dagenham area and both have GP's in Barking and Dagenham area , When my partner and i went too see my gp on the news of our loss we sat and discussed our options and fertility treatment we said to DR Grawall that my partner would be transferring from his practice in halbutt street dagenham to ours so we could be seen by the same gp cause of all our losses and for future treatment together as a couple and if and when we get pregnant again. Now we got a date for the fertility treatment which was for january so i had to call the choose and book service to confirm the appointment and give them my details and my partners details on doing this their seems to be a problem cause my partner changed gp's but still in the dagenham area he hasnt come from any other area as i have stated the woman on the phone says its the new criteria to be registered with your gp for a year , surely this cant be right as it doesnt change what we have gone through and how long we have been trying i spoke to pct in barking and cause he lives in dagenham and he hasnt come from and outside area like redbridge area it shouldnt be a problem so basically we are stuck in limbo with our appointment cause the woman on choose and book cancelled it .
> i fit the criteria in every other way 4 losses one 6 year old from previous relationship i have pcos and antiphospholipid syndrome
> 
> i hope you can help
> 
> Jennifer Heirs


----------



## vickyd

Nato obviously you would get EWCM when Johns outa town....Murphys law!
What did you change in your diet this month? Maybe its all the chocolate bunnies????


----------



## pip101

sorry to gatecrash ladies,I read these posts and I couldnt leave.....
Amy, so so so sorry,life can be so f~*@#n cruel sometimes and it is so not fair!
big hugs!
pip


----------



## NatoPMT

Hiya Pip, sorry for your losses

PMSL at Cesca. You are like Christina. 

Vic, thanks for asking me about if I&#8217;ve changed my diet. That got me thinking, and I have only changed my diet in that im trying to cut back on the bunnies because I am still putting a couple of pounds a week on. So then I thought mebbes being a fatty is doing it after reading being overweight helps ewcm &#8211; Im not overweight but will be there in a few months at this rate. 

But then I realised what I&#8217;ve done differently. When I had the mc, I came in here and read a post by Tulip about green tea being linked to mc. I used to drink loads of it but stopped when I read that. I have actually only been checking cm since March, so not sure what it was like when I got pregnant, but I was drinking green tea. Because John is away, I thought id have a few cups of green tea, and ive had 1 or 2 a day since he went. And now, I have the most ewcm I have had for years. I have just googled it and green tea is suggested to help no ewcm. It HAS to be that. 

I found this on another forum:

_&#8220;Actually, it is my understanding that TOO MUCH green tea COULD BE detrimental in a diet which is lacking in necessary vits/mins.

As with anything, caution should be exercised. It's like Raspberry Leaf tea...some studies say it is ok during conception and others say avoid it like the plague.

Personally, I wouldn't touch Raspberry Leaf tea with somebody else's tastebuds. I gave it to a b**ch expecting puppies once many years ago and vowed I'd never give it to any living creature associated with me....EVER!!!

All I can go on is my own experience. ONE cup of green tea, consumed each morning between CD1 and CD11 and after ttc since October 2004 with minimal amounts of EWCM and very late/irregular O dates due to PCOS, I had a CD11 O date and a BFP. If I ever wished to conceive again, I would do exactly the same thing.

PS...All green teas are NOT equal!!! &#8220;_

Although she says not all green teas are equal, i gotta say i usually have flashy ones with a Royal Appointment logo on them, this time, i have been drinking Tetley Green Tea with Lemon. 

And i am Miss EWCM 2010.

Jenny, I would add that the change of GP does not change your circumstances or your medical status and your partner was not informed of this criteria when he changed GP. 

You&#8217;ve already put that he changed GP within the PCT which I think is relevant too

I have been told that the PCT doesn&#8217;t always adhere to their policies so I think its absolutely worth writing to them. This line:

_At my last loss my consultant Dr C Otigbah who was my fetal medicine consultant highly recommended that we seek fertility treatment as we have been trying for over 2 years now_

Is critical information to your case, so I would put it in a paragraph on its own to highlight it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girls,

I've been reading all your posts but just havent been posting.

Amy - Oh god I'm so so sorry, I just cannot believe how cruel life is, such a heartbreaking thing to go through I'm so glad you had your Hubby there with you. Too right you should be entilted to more time off work, personally I wouldn't go back this side of Xmas, you need time to try to heal and to spend time with DH, this is the last time you want to be alone, I think getting a dog is a fantastic idea, Danny bought me our puppy a month or so after my last loss and he has helped me sooo much, my Mum even said that she could see I was happier the day we got him. He's my lil baby and he need's me and I love that, plus he's great for cuddles. Thinking of you hun. So sorry.xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Nato i think that green tea helped me too back in June. I was drinking grapefruit and a couple of green teas with lemon also. Remember how much EWCM i got back then??? I was swimming in it!


----------



## Razcox

Hopeing - great news about the test :happydance: that&#8217;s one hurdle out the way for you both x

Heart - Glad there is someone who seems so hopeful about helping you, get those records over babe x

Lucy - Sorry you feel ill honey hope it eases up for you soon x

Cazz - So glad everything is going well for you both and horay for 2nd trimester!

Yogi - I still took my temp until I was about 5 weeks LOL, part of it was habit and part of it was to check it was really real! :)

Jenny - I am sorry you are having problems with the FS and things have gotten so messed up. You have every right to be very pissed off but its not really your OH's fault. He was just as clueless about what changing GPS could do :hugs:

Amy - Oh hun I am so sorry. Fuck its been such a bad week for you and a rollercoster indeed, glad you have Kristian with you now though. I can understand about the reieved part as well, even if its bad news knowing is better then being in limbo and doubt. The stress of having a possible MC hanging over your head is exusting. That sounds like a great plan with the dog, mine have been amazing through the ups and downs. Ela has been my shoulder to dry on and Raina my clown to make me laugh again. I am sure your new fur kid will help with both xxxxx Oh and I went back to the doctors a week after the bleeding had started for another scan to make sure everything had gone.

Cesca - LOL at your dirty dreams!! I had a random one about DTD with an ex (shhh don&#8217;t tell DH) and I swear I woke up in the middle of you know Oing. Was very odd and I felt a little guilty, think its because we havent done anything for weeks now and I am getting withdrawal! :rofl:

Nato - Well shit isnt it always the way you get loads of EWCM and no swimmers to put in it. Bit like your lady buissness being all dressed up with no where to go! Same he cant post you some or something LOL

AFM - I am in a good mood, make the most of it as it will change in a few hours! Errrg I really hate the mood swings :( counting down the hours to the scan now but I am leaning towards that it is going to be good news.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Amy I am so so sorry :cry: I just want to give you a big hug its good kritstian is there with you it sounds like you've got a strong marriage and with each other to lean on you will get through this. You should definitely take some time of work you. Your plan is a good plan. Big hugs and much love to you both. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

The sex dreams are the best part of pregnancy I have decided!


----------



## NatoPMT

I have just done another check, and i am also swimming in it, i cant believe how much there is. I am walking round with a proudly puffed up chest like a cm peacock. 

I think i have worked out why grapefruit is good for ewcm too - it is supposed to change the pH of your cm, so rather than having acidic cm which slaughters swimmers willy nilly, it alkalizes pH to make it more swimmer friendly

Hearty, this green tea lark might be worth a shot for you too. 

Cesca, i bet your dreams are like this without being pregnant. admit it.

haha at Razzer, its like black tie for fanjitas. Glad youre feeling good today!!


----------



## LucyJ

woohoo to ewcm but boo to not being able to take advantage of it how quickly could you get a flight to australia!!


----------



## NatoPMT

if we talk quietly, we might not scare it off. 

I wondered at first if the fact im not trying this month had an effect, but since John went, ive been smoking, which is supposed to reduce ewcm, so its gotta be the green tea. I have been taking epo a bit, but only 100omg or 2000mg a day sporadically rather than the 300mg i was taking before. 

i know what hotel john is staying at. I might just turn up with my belongings in a knotted hanky on a stick


----------



## vickyd

The only thing i was worried about when i was drinking the green tea was something i read on B&B about how green tea redces the uptake of folic acid. I asked doc and you have to drink more than 5 cups for this to become a problem. I wasnt too worried though cause i was on high dose 5mg anyway.


----------



## NatoPMT

Its something to take into account. I have read that too, apparently - like you say - keeping it to 1 or 2 cups a day should be ok. The uptake of folic acid warning is what Tulip had originally told me which is why i stopped taking it after my mc as my nephew had spina bifida, but Im not having problems uptaking folic acid as my levels in the tests were really high, and Im on 5mg too so its defo not something im worried about - but others should be aware of it before trying

Lack of folic acid is also possibly linked to Downs too.


----------



## jenny25

well good news !!!

i spoke to my gp and she was fab she looked baffled that a change in gp within the burgh could do this she said it wasnt right so off she todds and sorts it out and my appointment has been confirmed :D:D:D:D its all going ahead yay xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Ohhh Amy :cry: I'm so sorry hun!


----------



## MinnieMone

Amy, so sorry for your loss, I hope you are getting some rest now. Don't even think about going back to work until the new year, you will need some time both physically and emotionally to recover. Big hug.

Nato - whenever I get ewcm (which is rare) I never get a BFP. I don't get it every month (and I must have 2-3 mugs of green tea a day). Do you think there could be any correlation with the fact you don't think there is a chance this month that you are more relaxed, and your body has responded? Maybe there is more to the anxiety we feel with TTC than we think and it does affect us physically, ie ewcm or even ovulation. More likely just fricking bad luck though. 

Jenny - I'm glad you got things sorted.

Is Megg having her transfer today? I'm too excited for her.


----------



## Dazed

According to her siggy it should be today.

Good luck megg!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thank you everyone. Your support and words mean so much to me.
My doctor also suggested that I do not come back before the new year, but left it open for me to decide. I have the note now though, so it's just up to me.

I have bought my tickets and will stay with my husband at our apartment down by Oslo next week, so I think that will be just what I need.

love you all. When I come back I hope to hear and see good news from all of you! Big hugs all around!


----------



## grandbleu

*Pregoinnorge* - I know you don't know me very well but I've been following your story on here and I just wanted to say how sorry I am for you and your OH and your wee little one. This is not what should have happened but I am glad you are with your OH during this hard time and that you are able to take off of work. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Amy I am glad you've got the dr's note and think not going back before the new year is a good idea but you have to do what feels right for you. So pleased your going to be with kristian it's important to be together. lots of love being sent your way and :hugs: to you both.


----------



## msarkozi

My leg is better, but it's still there. It doesn't seem to want to drain anymore, so I was going to see if the doctor would try draining it again on Monday if I can't get it to over the weekend. 

Seriously, yogurt on my fanjita??? that is funny......I don't have any discharge, just itching. So annoying!! Thanks for all the help ladies!!

Cesca - that is funny! I have been having sex dreams almost nightly these days....and they are actually with OH instead of other people, lol! They are pretty crazy!

Amy - I am glad you have some much needed time for yourself and not having to worry about work. Please take care of yourself and get some rest :hugs:

Nato - I can't look at a lindt bunny/reindeer/santa without thinking of you!! It makes me want to buy them and send them to you!! lol! :)


----------



## vickyd

Mel yogurt on fanjita is a greek thing going back generations! Dont mock it till you try it!


----------



## Megg33k

Flying trip through...

Jenny - That's great!

RE: My transfer... I haven't gotten the call yet. I'm thinking they said "at 10am" instead of "by 10am"... :shrug: Its 8:53 here right now!


----------



## Dazed

Well, good luck anyways. I thought you were only an hour behind me!


----------



## MinnieMone

good luck megg, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> Mel yogurt on fanjita is a greek thing going back generations! Dont mock it till you try it!

I trust you....I just can't picture me trying it :shrug: I phoned the nurse to see if I could stop the antibiotic and she said no, and to come shopping with her at the clinic and she will give me something for the yeast infection. So for the 3rd time in 10 days, I will be going back to the clinic!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I gave up and called the clinic. They just said I was "good to go at 1"... So, that's that... Its today. No clue how many or what quality. I guess I'll know when I get there. Must be something left to transfer though!


----------



## heart tree

Mel and Vicky, I've done the yogurt in the fanjita trick and it worked like a charm! I was in the tww at the time and was afraid I was pregnant and didn't want to take anything for it. So I looked online for natural remedies and found a lot of women who did this. Basically you dip a tampon into plain, unsweetened yogurt and insert the tampon. It completely worked. I eat a lot of yogurt anyway, so I rarely if ever get a yeast infection. 

Vicky, happy 27 weeks!!!

Nato, Im a big green tea drinker, Jasmine green tea, yum! I read that caffeine can contribute to mcs, so when I was first ttc I stopped drinking it. Over the years, I realized it was stupid to cut it out completely. I only drink one mug a day if that. I drink it when I get AF and leading up to the tww, but not during the tww. I really think my ewcm came from taking Femara. I think the drug helped sort out my hormones, especially estrogen, which is what helps produce ewcm. Congrats on yours. Boo that it is going to waste. I envision you clearing the store shelves of green tea for your next cycle!

Cesca, I want to steal your dream and insert myself in your place! 

Jenny, it sounds like you got everything sorted. Im so pleased for you. Are you feeling better about your relationship with Paul today?

Raz, good luck tomorrow. Im thinking of you.

Lucy, how are you feeling today? 

Allie, I just had a peak at your chart. Great temp rise! Perfect looking chart to confirm ov! Yay!!!

Amy, Im so glad you have permission to take some time off. Use that time. You will never regret taking the time off. You may regret going back to work before you were ready to. 

Megg, whats happening? We need an update! Im putting the blanket in the mail today!!!

AFM, I had some minor spotting this morning which means AF will be here tomorrow and that will give me a 14 day LP. Longest LP EVER! My chart looks like a normal chart for once in my life. Ive already ordered my Femara for this cycle and will pick it up today. I will place my order on Amazon.com for more CBFM sticks and OPKs today as well. Im going to be properly stocked up for this upcoming cycle. Im going to say something shocking, so prepare yourselves. Im actually glad I tested early! Thats right, Im glad. Seeing those BFNs before AF helped me deal with it and move on. Now Im just happy to see AF so that I can move on to the next cycle. Guess who got pulled to the other side? Me!


----------



## Megg33k

It does look like a normal chart, Hearty! That's great! Thank you for making/mailing my blanket! That's awesome! :) 

My update is right above your post! LOL


----------



## heart tree

We must have posted at the same time! Good luck Meggles!!


----------



## yogi77

Megg good luck today, this is so exciting!!!

Nato congrats on your ewcm!!! :happydance::happydance: jump on that plane!!

Hi Sassy, hope you're doing well!

Amy I'm glad you're getting some time off work and going to stay with your hubby for a while! :hugs:

yay for hearty for being happy about testing early!! I think that's why I test so early, I would rather know ahead of time than hold out hope for days and days and then have my hopes crushed by the arrival of the :witch:. Good luck next cycle!


----------



## Razcox

Good luck Meg will be sending sticky thoughts your way. Give the dish a good talking to as well ala Friends xxx


----------



## msarkozi

good luck Meggles!! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Aaarrgghh good luck meggles babe go get fertilized xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: megg good luck thinking of you.

:rofl: hearty for being pulled over to the dark side and liking it!!

I'm feeling a bit better today not so sneezy but still bunged up and coughy abit annoyed as we were meant to be going to see my brother, his wife and their children first time I would of met my little nephew but as I've got this cold dont want to go near them and risk giving it to the little ones especially as Oscar was premature so dont think we will be going plus we were to be going for lunch at steve's brothers their dad's going to be there but our SIL's brother is having heart surgery so don't want to give her my cold as she will be round him so if I'm not loads better I wont be going to that either I will send steve through :grr:


----------



## NatoPMT

Cor, i dont know what time 1pm today is, but it must be soon. From your last post, it must be 6pm my time. Go go magic babies!!

Great news Jen. Screw the stupid phone lady, whaddoes she know

Mone, I did consider that..what a bitch if thats the case, can you imagine if i can only get pregnant when husband is 10,553.06 miles away. Thats i exact mileage, i looked it up. I wonder why your ewcm and bfp correlation is negative. I have read that what you can see doesnt necessarily indicate how much is in your uterus. I also read that green tea doesnt work for everyone, it must be my thing. Any news on the job front? 

Amy - so glad youre off to Oslo, a change of scenery and being with Kristian sounds great. You look after yourself x

Mel, you just want to look at chocolate, thats your problem. What is on your leg? How did i miss something being drained. Yoghurt on the foo is standard issue advice i thought. It has to be natural and live. I wont tell you the particularly revolting story about what happened when i told my friend to do that when she had an infection, which turned out to be a retained tampon. Which clearly isnt your infection source. 

Hearty, I'm admiring your LP. what a cracker. Who needs natural cm inducers when you have drugs, it does look like your combination of meds is working wonders - fancy LP lengths, oving on CD17 and ewcm. You are so getting your bfp soon. 

Yogi, how is our newest bfp getting along? 

Walking Dead is on tonight but im too scared to watch it without husband here. What if the zombies come and get me. I have my 8 month pregnant best friend staying tomorrow night. Yesterday i got an email from a friend who went travelling in Oct 09, saying she is pregnant. That one was a bit hard because i got pregnant just after she left and also moved house, i remember thinking by the time she got back, id have a baby and a new house.


----------



## NatoPMT

Bleu, whats going down with you?

Luce good idea, premature babies and colds arent a good combination. Be gone, sniffles!


----------



## NatoPMT

a friend just updated their fb saying 2010 was one of their best years. I think its been my worst ever year of my whole life. I'm glad to see the back of it. 

2011 will be The Year of the Disco. I am making that a formal announcement.


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> Bleu, whats going down with you?

Hi *Nato* I don't know if you're referring to me since I only pop on this thread a little bit but as long as you're asking :) ...I'm doing good...holding out for AF :af: and hoping she doesn't come...Testing on Monday if the coast is clear. 

In other news in my life my twin sister just had a wee girl a month early!!! She had a long TTC journey and unexplained infertility so I'm SO HAPPY for her but at the same time SAD because our babies were 3 months apart and would have been little cousins and now they will never meet and I'm still not pregnant...*HAPPY* :happydance: and *SAD* :cry:


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> Yogi, how is our newest bfp getting along?

I'm doing good thanks! Have a day off today so might go finish up some Christmas shopping.

But first I'm trying to buy tickets to go see Elton John...he's coming to Victoria which is about 3 hours away from me and I would DIE to see him, but I'm afraid I won't get ticktes now!!! They don't go on sale for another 12 minutes and I tried to access the website an hour ago and I was put in a "queue"!!!! They think both shows will sell out in like 7 minutes :cry::cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

I was asking cos you are like the mysterious stranger of posting.

I had a good stalk of your chart, and looks like youre at a good cycle length - any afy symptoms yet? do you always have shorter cycles? My last one was 25 days which is unusual for me. 

congrats to your twin!! is she identical or fraternal? Sorry about the circumstances though, that's so sad and very poignant. I'm sure you mustve had lots of hopes for them growing up together. 

You mustve thought about the possibility of having twins yourself... I am really hoping for twins as my dad is one, my husband is and my sister has twins (albeit ICSI twins) - and we all know twins run in families. I hope this month is your twin bfp, you are holding out on us at 12dpo. We will start chanting at you to test.


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Yogi, how is our newest bfp getting along?
> 
> I'm doing good thanks! Have a day off today so might go finish up some Christmas shopping.
> 
> But first I'm trying to buy tickets to go see Elton John...he's coming to Victoria which is about 3 hours away from me and I would DIE to see him, but I'm afraid I won't get ticktes now!!! They don't go on sale for another 12 minutes and I tried to access the website an hour ago and I was put in a "queue"!!!! They think both shows will sell out in like 7 minutes :cry::cry:Click to expand...

oooo!! i would LOVE to see Elton John. I am gonna listen to Guess Thats Why They Call it The Blues now, its one of my favourite songs

get 3 computer screens open on it, how many computers can you get access to at one time. Set up a ticket nerve center.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - :rofl: yes, I absolutely love Lindt chocolate as well....but when I look at it, I think of you mutilating it and leaving bells behind!!!! :rofl: Ummm, I might have only mentioned the leg in my journal. I ended up having a boil on my leg on my upper inner thigh. It started out as the size of a golf ball, but by Monday evening it was almost the size of a baseball. I was bawling and couldn't stand walking or sitting (worst birthday ever)....so I took Tuesday off of work to get it to try and drain, which it finally did, but hasn't since. Not pleasant!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Grandbleu, what a bittersweet story! I can imagine all of the conflicting emotions you must be feeling right now. Wow!

Nato, roll on 2011! I say good riddance to 2010 (unless of course I can manage to get myself knocked up with a sticky bean at the very end of this year). It is so hard to get news about pregnant friends. I keep getting those announcements too. Good luck this weekend with your friend. Is Walking Dead good? Should I start watching it?

Mel talked about a boil on her leg in her journal. You didn't miss something in the Disco thread. 

Lucy, good call not spreading your germs. Being sick is no fun at all!

Yogi, I hope you can score Elton John tickets! I'm lucky, Tim has access to the best seats of most concerts because he works for Live Nation (they recently bought Ticket Master). He has to pay for the seats, but he can put an order in before the seats go on sale. We're seeing U2 in June and are right in front!!


----------



## heart tree

Ooops, guess I posted after Mel! Well, just proves I'm doing my homework in her journal!!!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, Megg will be getting knocked up at 7pm your time. Less than an hour away now!!


----------



## Jaymes

Ahhh! I am so excited for her! I won't be able to check back obsessivly until after my Dr appt.


----------



## NatoPMT

Yes!!! fuck 2010!!! 

I predict that every discoer will have their baby, or forever bpf in 2011. Its gonna be the best ever year ever ever. 

And fuck at boils too. Owwwww Mel!! At the same time, im weirdly fascinated. Can we have a photo or is that too weird? 

walking dead is ace if you like zombies like i pretend to, its stars Andrew Lincoln who used to play Egg in This Life - which was a massive hit in the uk at the end of the 90s but when you watch it back now, it was horrible and full of nasty selfish characters. Walking Dead starts like Day of the Triffids, which is always a winner with me. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1v0uFms68U


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Nato, Megg will be getting knocked up at 7pm your time. Less than an hour away now!!

i did the maths wrong. Not my strong point. 

Hiya Jaymes. Glad you can still get obsessive about TTC, even if its someone elses TTC. Adda girl


----------



## heart tree

I've seen lots of trailers for Walking Dead. Ok, I'm going to start watching. I'm not sure if I like Zombies, but I like vampires, and serial killers, so I probably will love zombies. 

Jaymie, good luck at your appointment! I'm off to the gym and to mail the blanket. Will be back in a bit.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Heart* and *Nato* - definitely conflicting emotions. I'm a bit of a sparse poster cuz I don't want to intrude too much since you all seem to know each other so well just being shy :blush:

- I'm a text-book 28 day cycle girl...waiting for AF but hoping for BFP...no symptoms either way...just a lot of HOPE and praying...this forum has been such a blessing to me (and my OH so he doesn't have to hear my crazy TTC/TWW talk :wacko:) even just reading everyone's experiences has been a Godsend...so thanks to everyone for being so open and honest! - I hope everyone can get their BFP! Even though I'm a twin myself...the thought of carrying twins scares the *&^%$# out of me but as long as my babies are healthy I'll take what I can get. -

:dust: to EVERYONE! (a special extra :dust: for *MEGG* and her "embies" today which are hopefully snuggling soon into their new home :)!!!)


----------



## NatoPMT

I like them cos i can idle hours away planning my escape from them when the zombie plague strikes 

I also think about how i would escape from dinosaurs and during an apocalypse

If it happens, report to this thread for instructions.


----------



## yogi77

OMG I GOT TICKETS

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## NatoPMT

grandbleu said:


> Thanks *Heart* and *Nato* - definitely conflicting emotions. I'm a bit of a sparse poster cuz I don't want to intrude too much since you all seem to know each other so well just being shy :blush:
> 
> - I'm a text-book 28 day cycle girl...waiting for AF but hoping for BFP...no symptoms either way...just a lot of HOPE and praying...this forum has been such a blessing to me (and my OH so he doesn't have to hear my crazy TTC/TWW talk :wacko:) even just reading everyone's experiences has been a Godsend...so thanks to everyone for being so open and honest! - I hope everyone can get their BFP! Even though I'm a twin myself...the thought of carrying twins scares the *&^%$# out of me but as long as my babies are healthy I'll take what I can get. -
> 
> :dust: to EVERYONE! (a special extra :dust: for *MEGG* and her "embies" today which are hopefully snuggling soon into their new home :)!!!)

I am nosey, i wanna know whats going on. I will pester you until you talk to us. Dont be shy though, even if we force you to wear the disco logo

Its a huge help having a place to go where people understand what youve been through. Its hard when its all you can think of, but you know that to be fair you have to recognise that others have a limited ability to be interested if they arent in the same place as you 

One of my friends had twins and she was crapping herself, i am blissfully ignorant and will stay that way so i can keep hoping for them. My sister wasnt scared at all, she's rock hard, nothing scares her. Youre right though, i dont care as long as i get a bfp...but cant help hoping though. Partly cos i think if i get 2 now, it takes the pressure off managing to get pregnant again and Im 39, so Im scared my pretend future baby wont have any brothers or sisters.


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> OMG I GOT TICKETS
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

hahaha!! look at you go


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - :rofl: I tried taking a picture of it on Tuesday so that I could show the size of it, but I couldn't actually get a picture. If Gord had been home, I would have asked him to do it, but I just couldn't work the camera well enough to get a picture.......now it is nothing to look at since it is basically almost back to normal (just under the skin you can feel it).


----------



## Allie84

Good luck today, Megg! You are getting pregnant in about 10 minutes then? :hugs:

Nato, congrats on the EWCM and figuring out the cause of it. I didn't know to drink green tea but I will adding that to my list next cycle. It's a shame it's not being put to use this cycle but at least you know now, and probably wouldn't have tried if DH weren't away. I agree, 2011 is going to be THE year for us Discoers! :dance:

Hearty, congrats on the long LP! And thanks for the progesterone info. I shall go shopping for it tonight. I was just waiting to get some crosshairs, woohoo. 

Lucy, I hope you feel 100% better soon. Sorry you have to miss out on the fun stuff. Boo to colds! :hugs:

Jenny, I'm so glad you got everything sorted out with the docs. Bring on the appiontment!

Yogi, hurray for Elton John tickets! What kind of seats do you have? When I was in Vegas one of my friends was desperate to see Elton John...but it was super expensive. Well, she got lucky with roulette and paid like $175 to see him while the rest of us went to an Elvis impersonator. LOL. She said it was the best concert of her life.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm going to make the decision tomorrow hoping I'm totally better but dont think that will happen its just so hard finally feel strong enough to see the little one and I may be to poorly to go so wont see them before christmas damn! He's doing really well considering he was 2 months early bless him. At this rate he'll be graduating before I get to see him (ok that may be a bit of an exgageration).

Woo hoo to getting the tickets yogi I would love to see him my parents went to see him in a gig with billy joel but billy joel was ill so Elton John did the whole gig on his own my mum was well chuffed as thats who she wanted to see.

Grandbleu welcome dont be shy we dont bite (unless your a lindt chocolate reindeer hey nato). Congratulations to your sister I understand how your feeling I found it hard with my brothers wife being pregnant and the baby being due around my due date (although he ended up being early) then when we were going to see him when he was back home I suffered my third loss and didnt make it which is why we havnt seen him yet. There are so many emotions you go through big :hugs: It will be you soon I hope this is the month for you.

Nato I havnt seen that maybe I should start watching it and I'm sticking with you when the dinosaurs/zombies arrive. To return the favour I am very good if you ever get stuck in a horror movie type situation I would survive to the sequel :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

oh and this year has totally sucked for me I seriously think it has been the worst year of my life and cant wait to see the back end of it and woo hoo to 2011!!

:hi: Allie, 

just bad timing and I would love to see everyone but its not worth passing on my germs to those at risk.

How are you feeling?


----------



## msarkozi

LucyJ said:


> dont be shy we dont bite (unless your a lindt chocolate reindeer hey nato).


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

Amy I'm so sorry for your loss ssweetie. What a rollercoaster of emotions for you! Take plenty of time to go back to work, you've been through such a trauma. I would go to the Doc and get a scan to make sure everything has gone. I had a natural mc and had to go back a week later for a f/up scan. :hugs:

I need to go and read back through all the posts to catch up properley.

I made a right tit of myself last night. Got extremely pissed and ended up blubbing on a few work mates and telling everyone I needed IVF!. My friend bought her baby out for a few hours, and it tipped me over the edge seeing everyone cooing over him. I've got a mutha of a hangover today as punishment :growlmad: Bloody AF is not here yet either, I made a mistake. It's still just the peculiar spotting which I've had since Monday.

Off to watch the rest of cori. I'm still traumatised from last nights!
x


----------



## cazza22

popping in to check if meggles has been on but i guess it will be a while yet? massive cyber snuggles chcik :hugs: lov ya


----------



## yogi77

oh sugar, the morning after is always rough...try not to worry about it and I know you'll feel better soon


----------



## LucyJ

Oh sugar sorry your night ended like that and you've got a bad hangover. Try not to worry about it lots of fluids and take it easy it tonight. Sorry the witch is messing with you, damn her.


----------



## Allie84

Sounds like a rough night, Sugar! :hugs: At least it's now the weekend and you can recover. 

Welcome Grandbleu! sorry for your loss. :hugs:

LOL @ Nato wanting a pic off Mel. Glad it's getting back to normal, Mel. 

I'm feeling okay, Lucy, thanks for asking. It's like I can feel myself getting sick but I keep fighting if off. I hope I can continue to do that!

Any word from Megg? Megg,come back!


----------



## heart tree

Grandbleu, you are most welcome to join us here!!! Please contribute more. Your loss was so recent. I'm so very sorry. I hope a BFP is in your future soon.

Dazed, did you test or are you waiting until tomorrow? I really hope you are about to join Yogi.

Allie, I hope you find the cream. You probably don't need it, but it can't hurt.

Sugar, what a night! I was just at the gym thinking about you. I was wondering if we hadn't heard from you because you had a hangover. Guess so! Sounds like you needed to get drunk, but also sounds like you had a lot to unload. It happens to all of us!

Well, I got the blanket in the mail along with my letter to request my records be sent to the doctor in Florida. There is something meaningful to me about those two posts. Both have to do with getting forever babies! Megg, I sent back the extra fabric that I didn't use in case you have another use for it. Can't wait to hear your update!

Just placed my order for 40 OPKs, 30 CBFM sticks, and 10 pregnancy tests on Amazon.com. POAS addict? Not me!:blush:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Hearty!! yep, I think addict :)


----------



## Dazed

I did test :cry: It was at about 2:30am :haha: Sadly it was :BFN:
I have feelings like she is going to come, but they it goes away. I'm hoping it was just too diluted for a :BFP: (drank way too much stuff after 7pm). It was very light last time too though at the same cycle day.
Yeah, I'm bummed alittle (more this morning than anything), but I will trudge on.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry babe. But like you said, it could have been diluted. Not to mention, it was 2:30 am when you tested! I don't know if that counts for FMU or is that last urine from the day before? Sounds like a couple more days will be telling either way. If you do get AF, we'll be on the same cycle and we can work together to get our Christmas BFPs, ok?


----------



## Dazed

Sounds good to me. Hopefully that will mean sticky beans for us!


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry that it was a bfn dazed :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh yes, they will definitely be sticky ones.


----------



## bbhopes

I really hope Meg comes back with good news, as I need some happy endings here, my week has sucked, and it would be so nice to hear at least one of us is getting closer to the target here.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry you've had a sucky week. Want to talk about it? I hope Megg has some good news too!


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry to hear you've had a bad week :hugs:

Cant wait to hear from megg going to check facebook.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girls! I have to admit that I didn't read every post. I'm a little drugged up on Valium! LOL But, I'm home. I had 2 put back, as the doctor said they were way too high quality to risk putting all 3. He was very nervous about the possibility of triplets if we'd done all of them. So, the 3rd will likely be frozen on Sunday. 

Here they are before being put back:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5250031950_eb7cdd53d9_z.jpg

And, this is them after (they're the white dots in the circles): 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5243/5250031906_eca96de8aa_z.jpg


----------



## bbhopes

EXCELLENT!!! happy for you and the little ones, will be sending major positive vibes for the next few weeks hoping they stick. Congrats Meg. One step closer, rest up and enjoy this time.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, as promised here is my turkey recipe. It makes amazing gravy. The cheesecloth technique ensures that it looks golden and beautiful. You won't be disappointed. If you need to know how to make gravy, let me know. Also, I stuff my bird. If you want stuffing recipes, let me know. You don't have to stuff your bird though. If you don't, it will cook faster. The best way to tell that a bird is done is with a meat thermometer. I didn't add a brining recipe, because you have 2 good ones. I'm putting it behind a spoiler because it is long.


Spoiler
Ingredients:

- A few celery
- a few carrots
- Onion
- Soft butter
- Fresh rosemary
- 3 sticks unsalted butter
- 1 bottle dry white wine
- Cheesecloth

Instructions:

1. Heat oven to 450 and put rack on lowest level
2. After brining, rinse turkey and pat dry
3. Place celery, onion, carrot into pan. (Can create rack with carrots)
4. Stuff bird  not tightly and tie legs together loosely
5. Rub soft butter and rosemary inside and out of skin
6. Fold neck flap over and secure openings w/toothpicks
7. Melt 3 sticks unsalted butter and combine with 1 bottle dry white wine in a sauce pan.
8. Cut cheesecloth into 4 layer square
9. Put cloth in liquid and squeeze slightly leaving it very damp
10. Spread evenly over breast and half way down sides of bird (it can cover some of leg area) 
11. Put in turkey legs first and cook for 30 min.  baste w/wine and butter
12. Reduce temp to between 325 and 350 and cook for 2 1/2 hours more
13. Baste every 30 min
14. After hour 3 remove cloth and turn pan so breast is facing the back
15. Continue to baste
16. Cook for another hour or so depending on size (a 24 lb stuffed bird took 4 hrs in my oven. Dark pans cook faster than stainless steel pans). 
17. Insert meat thermometer into stuffing  it should reach 165 degrees.
18. Inserted into breast should reach 170 and 180 in innermost thigh
19. Remove and let sit for 15  30 min.


----------



## heart tree

Yay Megg!!! Are they floating around now looking for a place to implant? That is such wonderful news!!!


----------



## Heulyn

So pleased for you Meg!
Get implanting Embies! :dust:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god megg they are so lovely and this is all so exicting :happydance: I actually can't express how I feel in words just love you lots sending lots of PMA to those little eggs to stay nice and safe in you :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I seen it on facebook already Megg!!! great news!!!!! So what day do you get to start POAS?????? :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you all!

Yes, precisely, Hearty!

They don't want me POAS... But, I can probably start POAS in about 8 days if I really want to. I don't know if I will though.


----------



## jenny25

megg- that looks amazing awwww im so frickin happy for you babe :D:D:D my little pupo friend :D

hearty - yeah i do feel better about everything now i think i was just so mad and he was the closest to blame which i hate too do :( i went to see my gp and she gave me a funny look like to say they are talking rubbish get this i called them this morning and then they said oh he needs to be on the referall too so i got it sorted yay so its not long now :D

well im still waiting to ov but im having loads of watery cm but no + opk yet paul and i are just too tired tonight dtd so we are gonna do it tomorrow sunday and monday hopefully i hope i get + or else i could miss ov which hasnt happened before too me i always used to get + too know if i was ovulating x


----------



## msarkozi

how come they don't want you to POAS?


----------



## Heulyn

msarkozi said:


> how come they don't want you to POAS?

If she POAS now, it'd show a BFP, but doesn't mean anything - it's because of the hormones they use to prep you I think :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

I was asking though when she could start....like the tww period.....


----------



## sugarlove

I've read back, but forgotten most of what I've read cos I'm still hungover so sorry if I miss anyone out.

Megg, that's fab news. So pleased for you. :thumbup:

Dazed sorry about the BFN. Are you testing tomorrow?

Hearty your turkey recipe looks dellish! I want it now! Sorry you think the bitch is on her way :growlmad:

Lucy and Allie, maybe sickness is a good sign! I hope so for both of you

Nato, when do you leave your job poppet? Yes I work for the council as a Careers Adviser. We are getting some news next week. I will probably get the heave as they know I'm trying to get up the duff! The job has started to bore the hell out of me, but I'm the same as everyone else, the money's good and the maternity package is fab. Talking about cancelling things, I actually cancelled a cruise for September in case I got prego. What a bloody waste of money!
Congrats on all your ewcm. I'm off to buy some green tea :haha:

Jenny pleased you've got your appt sorted!

Hearty well done on registering with the sloaney agency

Yogi that made me laugh that you are still temping :haha: I've stopped as I thought AF had arrived, but will start again tomorrow

How exciting was Corri tonight! Who do people reckon is the 4th one who dies? Mal reckons Becky kills Kylie!
I'm feeling much happier now and have just eaten a lovely lamb dhansak and sipping a hot choc. Reckon the cry did me good! Shame I had to make an arse of myself though!
x


----------



## Heulyn

msarkozi said:


> I was asking though when she could start....like the tww period.....


Ohh I think you can POAS any time after a week, but I'm no expert in these things x

Edit::



Megg33k said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Yes, precisely, Hearty!
> 
> They don't want me POAS... But, I *can probably start POAS in about 8 days* if I really want to. I don't know if I will though.


----------



## Dazed

sugarlove said:


> Dazed sorry about the BFN. Are you testing tomorrow?

Probably not, even though I should.


----------



## hoping:)

Yay Megg:happydance: I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## heart tree

Well what was spotting turned into AF just now. That's fine, just a day closer to ovulation! Just picked up my Femara perscription. Will start it on Sunday!

She is such a bitch though, isn't she? Isn't it enough that she is the messenger of bad news? Does she have to cause cramping too? I hate her and hope this is the last time I see her for a very long time.


----------



## sugarlove

Sorry about the bitch Hearty.:hugs:

If AF doesn't arrive tomorrow I will have had a 12 day LP, which is the longest I've had for a while :happydance:


----------



## MinnieMone

Ahhh megg that is truly amazing to see those pics. so pleased for you hun.


----------



## Jaymes

I am still obsessed with all of you ttc and even still get the urge to poas. I did an opk (all I had in the house) this week! Guess what, it was +! I am thinking of getting some other kind of stick to pee on just so I can feed my addiction. My appt went well, I don't have a UTI like I thought and I did. Yay.
2011 is going to be a Fab Year!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Jaymes!!! now you are going to make me go home and pee on my sticks too!! I have a bunch of opk's left, and well, they are going to be expired before I can use them again........hmmmmmmmmmmmm......I wasn't sure what my plans are for the night, but I think I might have an idea now :haha:


----------



## cazza22

Megg those pics made me cry its so beautiful, ur liccle beans in the making :cloud9: too amazing for words xxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

OMG, you preggos have lost your minds! :rofl:

Sugar, glad you'll have a longer LP, but I'm concerned about the spotting. That also indicates low progesterone. I know you probably already know this. Stamp your feet hard for a solution to this.

I don't mind having AF right now. My LP was still 13 days which is great. And my entire cycle was 30 days. Last month, I didn't even Ov until CD 32!!!


----------



## vickyd

Megg So HAPPPPYYYYY for you hun!!!!! Looks like youll be getting your christmas bfp!!!

Hearty thanks for the recipe, it sounds delish! Ill study it tomorrow and bombard you with a ton of questions lol!!! Wonder where i have to go to buy cheesecloth...
Sorry the bitch got you....


----------



## heart tree

I can get cheesecloth at the supermarket. I can also get it at specialty stores that sell cookware. Please let me know if you have questions.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Hearty. I know the spotting is a shit sign, but at least the LP is a bit better. I was horrified at the 8 days last month! Just counting the days till my appt. I'm going in with a gun and I'm not afraid to use it :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

:happydance:on your longer LP Hearty. Here's to a BFP next month!
x


----------



## NatoPMT

Im supposed to be in bed but cant resist laughing at the mental preggos. 

and sniffling at the twins-in-making. just look at them. theyre so tiny.


----------



## Allie84

OMG Megg, congratulations!! Those are the most amazing photos. I feel in awe looking at them. Is the 3rd frozen embie there for next time or something? :hugs:

Sorry about the hoe bag, Hearty! But I am in agreement, I would much rather see her on CD30 than CD43!!! With your fab chart, it seems like everything is aligning for a successful cycle this time.

Vicky, when are you making turkey? Christmas? The recipe looks really yummy.

Sugar, did you reschedule your CD3 blood tests? If I were you I'd be really insistent about getting them done this cycle so you don't have to wait. Also, is there any chance of them prescribing you Clomid or Femera this cycle? Lastly, if you can't get Clomid or anything, have you thought about trying soy? It works similiar to Clomid and I have had a good response to it regulating my cycles.

Glad you don't have a UTI Jaymes! Good news.

Good night, Nato! Sleep tight.


----------



## yogi77

:rofl: :rofl: at everyone POAS!!! 

Wow Megg, that's great! Now they just have to implant somewhere?


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Allie, I don't know when AF is going to arrive, so haven't made a new appt. I can't get bloods taken over the weekend in the UK any way. If it arrives over the weekend, I can go to the hospital on Monday or ring my surgery to see if they can squeeze me in. I can't really call this spotting AF yet, it's barely there today!
I'm going to ask for clomid or something similar, but I suspect they won't give me anything until they've done the lap to see what's going on in there. If they won't give me clomid, I'm going to push for progesterone suppositries.

Nato, night night! I'm wide awake as I've been kipping off my hangover for most of the day!


----------



## LucyJ

You crazy girls :wacko:

Amanda sorry the witch got you and shes being a bitch. Am I right in thinking that you would ov around christmas hope you and Tim have got plenty of time of work :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> how come they don't want you to POAS?

They know that betas are more definitive. So, they would prefer I just wait for those on the 22nd.



heart tree said:


> Well what was spotting turned into AF just now. That's fine, just a day closer to ovulation! Just picked up my Femara perscription. Will start it on Sunday!
> 
> She is such a bitch though, isn't she? Isn't it enough that she is the messenger of bad news? Does she have to cause cramping too? I hate her and hope this is the last time I see her for a very long time.

She IS a bitch! I hate her! I hope you don't see her after this for about a year! :hugs:



Jaymes said:


> I am still obsessed with all of you ttc and even still get the urge to poas. I did an opk (all I had in the house) this week! Guess what, it was +! I am thinking of getting some other kind of stick to pee on just so I can feed my addiction. My appt went well, I don't have a UTI like I thought and I did. Yay.
> 2011 is going to be a Fab Year!

:rofl: at you peeing on OPKs still!



cazza22 said:


> Megg those pics made me cry its so beautiful, ur liccle beans in the making :cloud9: too amazing for words xxxxxxx

Thank you! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> I can get cheesecloth at the supermarket. I can also get it at specialty stores that sell cookware. Please let me know if you have questions.

I read "cheesecloth" as "cheesecake" and now I desperately want some! LOL



NatoPMT said:


> Im supposed to be in bed but cant resist laughing at the mental preggos.
> 
> and sniffling at the twins-in-making. just look at them. theyre so tiny.

Aww! Thank you! I get a bit misty looking at them too. They're sort of beautiful already... and its amazing to know they're mine and could become babies. I think this will make it all the harder if the cycles doesn't work out though.



Allie84 said:


> OMG Megg, congratulations!! Those are the most amazing photos. I feel in awe looking at them. Is the 3rd frozen embie there for next time or something? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about the hoe bag, Hearty! But I am in agreement, I would much rather see her on CD30 than CD43!!! With your fab chart, it seems like everything is aligning for a successful cycle this time.
> 
> Vicky, when are you making turkey? Christmas? The recipe looks really yummy.
> 
> Sugar, did you reschedule your CD3 blood tests? If I were you I'd be really insistent about getting them done this cycle so you don't have to wait. Also, is there any chance of them prescribing you Clomid or Femera this cycle? Lastly, if you can't get Clomid or anything, have you thought about trying soy? It works similiar to Clomid and I have had a good response to it regulating my cycles.
> 
> Glad you don't have a UTI Jaymes! Good news.
> 
> Good night, Nato! Sleep tight.

Yes, if the 3rd keeps growing until Sunday and they can freeze it, then it will be available to me for future use. Its really sort of unheard of to end up with something left to freeze when only 4 eggs are collected. But, I'm not complaining.



yogi77 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: at everyone POAS!!!
> 
> Wow Megg, that's great! Now they just have to implant somewhere?

Yes, they just need to find a spot to implant! :)


----------



## sugarlove

Well it's 3.10 am uk time and I'm still wide awake. Serves me right for festering in bed all day!

Welcome grand bleu:hugs:

Meggs the pics are amazing. IVF is truly a miracle!

Nato my dad keeps going on about waking the dead. Reckon I need to start watching it, particularly as andrew Lincoln is in it and he's a hottie! I adore this life and watched the box set recently. Funnily enough, me and Mal kept talking about what a bitch milly was, but don't remember thinking that when it was first on! 

I really must try and get some sleep or I'll be like a zombie tomorrow. See what I did there Nato 
night all
X


----------



## sugarlove

Ps I'm so happy to finally understand what PUPO means


----------



## bbhopes

Well Meg, we will all be holding our breaths with you, until the 22nd. I'll be testing around the same time, and it's such a tentative time to be testing, as it could go either incredibly well or not so well. Hoping for all of us. BABY DUST... I think the pictures are absolutely wonderful and what a picture to show your kids someday!! Amazing, thank you so much for sharing all this with us!! I really hope this is the time for you.


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, girls! I hope we can all join the preggo side very soon! I would be honored to share all of you as bump buddies! I hope as much for each of you as I do for me... and then some!


----------



## grandbleu

*Morning to all!* :wave:

*Megg* - congrats on you high-quality eggs! Lovely compliment and means they must be snuggling down into their new home being so mature and all! :)

*Bbhopes *- I agree I would like to see some more deserving TTCAL girls get closer to their dreams as well.

*Heart Tree* - Forgot to mention earlier but BEAUTIFUL blankie...you are very talented. I hate periods TOO :af: BLEH!

*Jenny25 *- Hope you get your + OPK soon. Good luck catching the egg this cycle.

*Sugar* - Good luck with doctor's appts. Hope they give you what you want!

I'm sure I missed people...I don't know how many pages I had to go back to read...Have to keep track now since this thread has a mind of it's own and just runs away each time I'm off-line. :)

*AFM*: BIG TEMP DROP!!! Not a happy camper this morning and dreading the impending doom but NO SIGN of her. Yes I'm crazy but I'm still holding out a wee bit of hope...has anyone every been pregnant and had a temp dip so late in their cycle??? Feeling a bit crap this morning...with my sister's news and the potential that AF will show up any moment :cry: I really needed some hope for this holiday season...


----------



## Megg33k

Well, the fact that its an open circle tells me that the temp was inaccurate for some reason. That could cause a "pretend" drop.


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> Well, the fact that its an open circle tells me that the temp was inaccurate for some reason. That could cause a "pretend" drop.

Well I'll hold onto a "pretend" drop until AF crashes my party. Oh how I loathe the witch like never before. This is why I gave up temping in the first place because it tells me I've failed and there's simply no way to wish temps up (trust me I tried it this morning and it didn't work). 

I will hold onto the HOPE a little bit longer. WISHING you and all the other girls still in the game this cycle all the STICKY BABY DUST :dust: in the world...


----------



## Megg33k

What was different that made it an open circle? Did you take it earlier or later than usual?


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> What was different that made it an open circle? Did you take it earlier or later than usual?

It was a little earlier this morning (but not by a lot like 15 minutes to 45 minutes earlier depending) - most of my temps are from 7:00 to 7:30 but this one was at 6:45 (and I took it twice and tried to "be" hot if that's even possible:dohh:). Thanks for helping me out on this one...I was a bit sad to see the drop this AM :cry:

How're you doing...it's a bit late where you are, right??? are you still on pain meds??? Or just excited for you little geek bud twinnies :)??


----------



## Megg33k

That could be enough to drop it about 0.1-0.2 degrees. So, it might not actually be under coverline at all!

Its 1:30am here... but I slept all day after the transfer. I took 2 Tylenol at 5, but nothing since then. I only take it when I really can't handle the pain anymore. I'm definitely excited about the GeekBud twinnies! I just keep hoping and hoping that they're growing and will stick! I hate that I don't know what's going on with them anymore. I really hope they like their new home. I'm doing my best for them!


----------



## grandbleu

AWWW cute little Geek Buds...I'm sure they love their new home...goodness knows you've prepared it!!! I'm sure you are keeping still so they don't get jostled around and just loving them so much!!! PMA and LOVE are good for implantation in my opinion.

PS. thanks for the encouragement...no spotting or cramping yet...so holding on to the dream a little longer :)


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! And, anytime... I'm great for PMA when it comes to everyone else! I'm still working on keeping my own up more often!


----------



## Razcox

Grandbleu - Welcome hun dont be shy eveyone here is lovely xx

Yogi - Yeah for tickets :happydance:

Megg - They are so lovely and its amazing to think about them being inside of you now. Will be sending lots of sticky thoughts there way.

There was loads of other things i wanted to say but they have all gone out my head now sorry! I am just a nervous wreck this morning and really need to pee but cant. I think its just because i know i cant and i'm nervous making me want to go. Less then an hour until scan time eeeekkkkk!


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck on your scan *Raz* and thanks for the lovely welcome :winkwink: - Hoping you get to see your lovely baby on the big screen! :)


----------



## grandbleu

URGENT QUESTION: Ok I thought I would just post my question in this thread since you girls have a lot of experience.

So I had a temp drop this A.M. (You can click on the link to my chart in my siggy to check out the wonderful slide down to AF realm BLEH!) BUT BUT BUT I just took my temp again because I'm obsessive and crazy :wacko: and I got 36.9 celcius (back in Happy over the coverline territory). Now I know that this is totally against temping rules and I've been up and about for 3 hours...is there any hope for me...No spotting or cramps yet just a lot a apprehension and glimmers of hope. Anybody want to gander a guess for this desperate gal???:winkwink:


----------



## NatoPMT

Morning Bleu, Ive done the same and googled it, it doesnt work Im afraid (damn it) and your temp has set patterns for the day and taking BBT is the the lowest temp of the day so rising after you wake up is expected

you can adjust your first thing in the morning temp here:

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

hope she doesnt turn up. silly cow doesnt know when shes not wanted

see daily fluctuations here:
 



Attached Files:







Figure1.gif
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Nato* - for your honesty...I was hoping for a different answer but I prefer reality. MERCI BEAUCOUP!


----------



## NatoPMT

I am supposed to be dusting and fluffing pillows, not posting here. I am out of control. 

Mel, im a bit disappointed we dont get to see your giant boil. I was about to tell you a story about a spot on my knee in 1984 but stopped myself. 

Allie - got more EWMC today!!! im in unchartered territory. Not as much as yesterday, but its there. I saw it. I agree, the cream cant hurt

Luce, hope youre feeling better today. Thanks for the tip off about the horror film situation, i would so buy it if i were stuck in a horror film. I start screaming and lose the use of my legs if someone chases me. 

Yeay sugar at making a tit of yourself. Its not just me that does that then. sorry it got a bit much, but if it helps, thats exactly the sort of thing id do. Had a nosey at your chart - what are your Fri and Sat temps? the optimist in me is hoping the drop then rise was an implantation dip

Hearty, cant wait for this florida dude to get back to you

argh, having to abort reading and posting, my friend is here and im not even dressed


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls tell me I'm crazy and slap me across the face.
AF has still not arrived, which gives me a LP of 12 days this month. It hasn't been this long for months. I've been feeling sick on and off all week and have strange pains in my tum. I've tested this morn but it's a bfn. However last time I was pg, it took me ages after af was due to get a bfp. I've taken my temp this morn and it's 36.6, need to fill ff in. I foolishly stopped doing it when the spotting started as I thought af was on way. My progesterone was also really crap this month 7dpo, it was only 8.1. 
I've now spent the night worrying about going out the other night and drinking and smoking. Please tell me I'm being stupid and there's no way I could be pg with crappy progesterone levels like that!
X
X


----------



## Razcox

Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks. I am so angry right now and fucked off at my stupid body!!!


----------



## cazza22

Eeeek thinking of you razzers ur gonna be fine gorgeous xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Raz No....... Im soo sorry and i just can stop crying.....Its so fucking unfair for you!


----------



## sugarlove

Oh I'm so sorry Raz that's so fucking unfair. My heart sank when I saw your post. Take care of yourself sweetie and post on here as much as you need to for support
Xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

oh raz, I'm so sorry honey. I'm here for you if you need anything. Damnit, this is so fucking unfair.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks both, feel a bit numb at the min and its all so familiar which is crappy. I have over the weekend to MC naturally and then i have to call Monday to book in a D&C. They cant do it over the weekend.


----------



## jenny25

raz im so sorry i cant believe your going through this again i know how much pain you have been in from before hun i want to send you my love and hugs , you know im here for you if you need to talk im so so sorry xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

wow, guess sugarlove and I have the exact same thoughts....

sorry girls I haven't been on much, and I probably won't be for awhile. No more TTC for us I'm afraid. With us living apart anyway, it makes no sense to stress about ovulation when undoubtedly we'll miss the opportunity most months. I guess I'll just stay off the pill and see what happens. I guess I don't want to wait too long to figure out what is wrong with me, but if I have to wait for 3 mcs anyway, I suppose I just have to wait.

I've got everything crossed for you Megg! Those little twins are beautiful already :)
Sorry the HB got you Amanda - I don't know why she also has to be a bitch. It's cruel. Yay, for a positive change in your cycle length though. 

Hugs to everyone else :) I'll be on off and on just because I care about you all!


----------



## grandbleu

*Raz* - just wanted to say how sorry I am again. :hugs: Very unfair!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Raz I am so sorry for you I am just heartbroken :cry: If theres anything I can do just say, here for you. Are they referring you for any testing?


----------



## Razcox

LucyJ said:


> Oh Raz I am so sorry for you I am just heartbroken :cry: If theres anything I can do just say, here for you. Are they referring you for any testing?

Yeah we are having bloods done on monday and will be referred to the recurrent MC clinic and a consultant in about 3 months when they have the bloods back. Wish we could afford to go private to get it sorted sooner but there you go


----------



## sugarlove

Have you got any pain Raz? Hope you are getting lots of cuddles off your DH :hugs:

Grandbleu, I'm with Nato on the temping. I think it can make a massive difference if you take it later. I've been known to take 3 different temps and they have varied massively the later it gets. You should really just stick with the first one. You're not out yet though hun. People have had the odd low temp and still been pg!

Amy I think it's a good idea to NTNP prevent for a while. Hopefully it will take a lot of the stress away and you will get your forever baby.

Megg hope your twins are settling in nicely :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

> Yeah we are having bloods done on monday and will be referred to the recurrent MC clinic and a consultant in about 3 months when they have the bloods back. Wish we could afford to go private to get it sorted sooner but there you go

Yeah I know that feeling we're waiting for the results from our blood work we had to wait 6 weeks before they would do the blood work on us (which we had done on the 1st Dec) and now we are waiting for them but the've said it could take at least 4 weeks but most likely be longer. Sending lots of love and :hugs: your way.


----------



## MinnieMone

Raz I am so sorry hun, I am choking back the tears here for you, and Amy and for all of us who have suffered all this crap and heartache. It is so unfair. Big hug x


----------



## MinnieMone

Sugar - I've just read back... I don't know much about LP's etc, but when do you normally get your BFP? What CD are you on? Don't worry about the drinking and smoking, think how many women who aren't trying get pregnant for weeks without even knowing. Obviousy it's not ideal, but won't of caused any harm. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Bleu - sorry I don't know anything about temping (I tried it for a bit but have no discipline), but their are some professional temping ladies on here who will be able to help. Welcome to our thread! Notice you are in France, I lived there for a while as a child (my dad is french), we were in Sisteron in Provence, have very fond memories! Don't give up hope of a BFP this month.

Megg - I can't stop thinking about your embies and just how incredible the whole journey is that you've been on. Not long to wait now until the 22nd, will have everything crossed for you, but I'm sure you will have your BFP as the best Christmas present ever.

Amy - as sugar said NTNP will take the stress off and maybe you could coordinate visits with ov. Hope you will be more 'on' than 'off' here, but I understand how it helps to get a break away and clear your head from it all, it becomes so bloody all consuming.

It's such a miserable day here today in London, I have to go out but I'm putting it off as I really just want to curl up with a Dvd and mope. I've never been a big christmas lover but i'm finding it hard to find any joy or optimism at the moment (one of my due dates was 24th Dec). life feels so shit just now.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Mone. I've only been pg once and I got my BFP about 10 days after AF was due. It was ridiculously late and I kept feeling more and more pg but seeing BFN's. Looking back, I sometimes wonder whether the mc was caused by the low progesterone I've got now. Who knows!
I've got my best mate and her bloke coming to stay tonight. I'm making a Xmas dinner for them and have got loads of prosecco in for us all to have. I don't know what to do now. I'd be amazed if I was pg from the crappy low progest levels, but I suppose there's always a chance. Why does this all have to be so bloody complicated!:growlmad:

Sorry you're feeling crap Mone. Xmas is a peculiar time of yr. Everyone's meant to be happy. but if you're not, it feels utterley shit. You're bound to be feeling rubbish after all you've been through. I think you've coped amazingly well. Do you have to go out? Could you not put it back to another day when you're feeling stronger?
So your Dad is French! Thought you looked a bit Medittaranean from some of your fb pics!
:hugs:

Bleu, where abouts in France do you live? I love France!


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Hi girls tell me I'm crazy and slap me across the face.
> AF has still not arrived, which gives me a LP of 12 days this month. It hasn't been this long for months. I've been feeling sick on and off all week and have strange pains in my tum. I've tested this morn but it's a bfn. However last time I was pg, it took me ages after af was due to get a bfp. I've taken my temp this morn and it's 36.6, need to fill ff in. I foolishly stopped doing it when the spotting started as I thought af was on way. My progesterone was also really crap this month 7dpo, it was only 8.1.
> I've now spent the night worrying about going out the other night and drinking and smoking. Please tell me I'm being stupid and there's no way I could be pg with crappy progesterone levels like that!
> X
> X

Its not impossible... Its not likely... but not impossible. Of course, I'm going off of US units of measure. I don't know what your 8.1 is measured in. If its not the same as ours, ignore everything I've said.



Razcox said:


> Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks. I am so angry right now and fucked off at my stupid body!!!

I'm still crying for you! I can't believe this, Raz! Its so fucking unfair for you to have to deal with this again! And, its so similar to my circumstances last year at Christmas. I wish there was something I could do, but I know that there's nothing to make it better! :cry: Just know we're here for you! :hugs:



pregoinnorge said:


> oh raz, I'm so sorry honey. I'm here for you if you need anything. Damnit, this is so fucking unfair.

Off topic, but one of my others girls on here went through exactly what you did... on the same day even. She saw a HB and then had the same thing happen less than 24 hours later. I just wanted to give you an extra hug... because you've been so supportive of everyone else even through your own heartache! :hugs:



MinnieMone said:


> Sugar - I've just read back... I don't know much about LP's etc, but when do you normally get your BFP? What CD are you on? Don't worry about the drinking and smoking, think how many women who aren't trying get pregnant for weeks without even knowing. Obviousy it's not ideal, but won't of caused any harm. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Bleu - sorry I don't know anything about temping (I tried it for a bit but have no discipline), but their are some professional temping ladies on here who will be able to help. Welcome to our thread! Notice you are in France, I lived there for a while as a child (my dad is french), we were in Sisteron in Provence, have very fond memories! Don't give up hope of a BFP this month.
> 
> Megg - I can't stop thinking about your embies and just how incredible the whole journey is that you've been on. Not long to wait now until the 22nd, will have everything crossed for you, but I'm sure you will have your BFP as the best Christmas present ever.
> 
> Amy - as sugar said NTNP will take the stress off and maybe you could coordinate visits with ov. Hope you will be more 'on' than 'off' here, but I understand how it helps to get a break away and clear your head from it all, it becomes so bloody all consuming.
> 
> It's such a miserable day here today in London, I have to go out but I'm putting it off as I really just want to curl up with a Dvd and mope. I've never been a big christmas lover but i'm finding it hard to find any joy or optimism at the moment (one of my due dates was 24th Dec). life feels so shit just now.

Thank you! It brings tears to my eyes when people compliment them. I'm so proud of them already. I just hope they continue to do what they're meant to do.

I'm so sorry that life feels so shitty at the moment. Although, I wouldn't expect it to be sunshine and rainbows for you with everything you've been through. Just don't push yourself to be happy when you're not. You have the right to grieve!


----------



## heart tree

Raz sweetheart, I just woke up and ran to my computer to find out about your scan. I'm absolutely devastated for you. There are many of us here who have had several in a row. I wish you weren't part of this group. You deserve to get some answers. This is not fair. I wish there was something that would make this easier. Make sure to get lots of hugs and make sure to rest as best you can. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*So sorry Raz its so unfair   xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Grandbleu, good to see you joining us a little more. I agree with the other ladies about temping. You can&#8217;t count them after you&#8217;ve been up and about for 3 hours. But you aren&#8217;t out until AF shows herself.

Sugar, Megg already said it. If your progesterone is measured in the same units as here in the UK, the likelihood of a bean sticking is pretty low. And really don&#8217;t worry about the bender you had the other night. Lots of women have them when they are pregnant. My sister said she knew she was pregnant when she wasn&#8217;t able to get drunk (she&#8217;s not a big drinker, so it surprised her when she wasn&#8217;t getting drunk at all after a night of drinking). Anyway, she has 2 perfect children.

Nato, look at you and your EWCM. You need to have a party and the EWCM will be your guest of honor! Good luck and have fun with your preggo friend. 

Amy, I had a feeling you were going to tell us that you wouldn&#8217;t be here much anymore. I&#8217;m going to miss you tremendously. I completely understand though. Please give us updates on how you are doing from time to time. I really want to see a picture of your new puppy! Take good care of yourself babe. 



MinnieMone said:


> I've never been a big christmas lover but i'm finding it hard to find any joy or optimism at the moment (one of my due dates was 24th Dec). life feels so shit just now.

Mone, I know EXACTLY how you feel. I&#8217;ve never been a big Christmas lover either, but I had my first mc on Christmas Eve 2 years ago and was on the operating table last Christmas Eve to have my second D&C (which they decided not to do at the very last minute, but ended up doing in January. They wanted to do it on New Year&#8217;s Eve but I told them I needed at least one holiday that wasn&#8217;t full of bad memories, so I made them wait.) I&#8217;m sorry you are feeling so shitty right now. You have a partner on the other side of the pond who feels the same. 

I had a shit night last night. Since AF came on, I decided I wanted to go out to dinner with Tim and have some drinks. Everything was great until he brought up a friend of ours who has 2 kids. I was fine with the conversation about this fellow, until Tim said &#8220;you were really mad when I told you his news.&#8221; I said &#8220;what news?&#8221; He said, &#8220;the news that he had his second baby.&#8221; I said &#8220;I wasn&#8217;t mad, I was just very sad because he had his baby a few days after my last mc.&#8221; Then Tim gets upset with me saying he can never talk about his friend without me getting upset. WTF??? I wasn&#8217;t upset talking about him until you drilled the conversation down to a specific point in my life when I was upset. GRRRR. I felt like he twisted the whole conversation and I felt like I was shoved into a corner. So then I was upset. I almost started crying at the dinner table. Fuck.

Then we went to see a girl that Tim knows who was singing with a band at a local pub. I haven&#8217;t seen her in years and was dreading the conversation. I hate questions like &#8220;how have you been?&#8221; or &#8220;What have you been up to?&#8221; How do you answer those? I usually just say I&#8217;m fine and change the topic. Anyway one of the questions she asks is &#8220;Are you guys going to have kids or what?&#8221; My jaw dropped. I flatly told her &#8220;That was a really bad question. I&#8217;ve had 3 miscarriages and I got my period today.&#8221; She apologized and told me she had 2 mcs herself and she couldn&#8217;t believe she would ask such a stupid question. I could barely look at her after that. 

All I wanted to do was go home, cry and go to bed. So much for a night out to forget about my problems.


----------



## vickyd

Heary great response girl!!! I said suff like ha when some nosy cow asked why i didn have kids! 
Sorry o hear you didn have such a great nite with tim...Ive had similar arguments with Alex, he always hinted that i had become a jelous bitter woman. They dont get it do they?
Sending lots of love your way...


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the support Vicky. Yeah it felt really good to tell that girl exactly what was on my mind. I didn't feel bad about it at all. If you are going to ask a question like that, I'm going to answer you honestly.

And what's up with men? Really, they don't get it at times. I'm still annoyed with him. 

How are you doing babes? How's the little one?


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty it sounds like you had a night from hell you poor thing. Men really don't think the way we do about our losses do they? I'm surprised that that girl said such a stupid thing if she's had 2 mcs herself. Very foolish! Lots of sad new for my disco buddies. Hope we all get some better news soon xx

I reckon I'm out now anyway. Have had some horrendous pains today and wiped bright red blood before. Don't know what's going on with my stupid body, but I'm going to have a few glasses of prosecco with my mate and have a good night.

Love to you all
Xx


----------



## vickyd

Im not doing great, i had a major panic atack last night because i hadnt felt her all day....My heart was racing and i felt dizzy like i was having a heart attack....I had convinced myself that she had passed like 100%. Anyway, im a bit better today after feeling her a bit but honestly i dont know how i will get through the last stretch....


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, in some ways I'm relieved for you to get AF now. At least you can stop worrying about a possible pregnancy and can hopefully enjoy the prosecco tonight. I have a big bottle of it waiting for me. Maybe I'll drink it tonight and join you! 

If today really is CD 1 of your cycle, can you get your bloods done on Monday?


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, she was probably just resting. Everyone is entitled to a rest. You will get through this last stretch. You might not get through it calmly or relaxed, but you will get through it. When do you go in for another scan?


----------



## vickyd

Thursday is my next scan....
I wen and go my hair done today, got some nice highlights so at leas i dont look like a bag lady anymore!
By the way check this out...On Friday the temp was 19 degrees and today its snowing!!!!! How fucked up is this planet?????


----------



## Allie84

Raz, I am so so sorry. :cry: It is SO unfair, and I feel awful that you and Amy have had to go through this this week. :( I'm really really sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers and I hope you get some answers soon. :hug:


----------



## sugarlove

I'll raise a glass to you Hearty!
xx


----------



## Allie84

Wow, Vicky, talk about climate change. That is pretty crazy. Please try not to worry about your bubs, though I know that's impossible. :hugs: You will get through these last few months!

bleu, I sincerely hope that temp drop was just a fluke and you are still in it, girlie. :hugs: I also looove France. But I think you're from Scotland, right? DH is Scottish, so I looove Scotland even more!

Sugar, enjoy your night with your friends and definitely enjoy the drinks. :hugs:

Amy, I'm sad to hear you won't be on here as much. :( But I do completely understand. I hope these next few months go by quickly for you and you keep us up to date on your new flat and your new puppy. I can always Facebook stalk you. ;) Thinking of you. :hugs:

Megg, I love your new pic of your embies. I can't believe this is finally happening!

Mone, I imagine with a due date of Dec. 24th the holidays will be hard. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Hearty, sorry Tim was insensitive at dinner last night, and also about that girl asking you dumb questions. I LOVE your frank response, however. :hugs: I had a similiar experience last night, actually.

Alex and I went to our church's Christmas party. It was really cute and full of babies and Alex kept saying "Aww, I'm so broody. I really hope you're pregnant. I think you're getting pregnant right now" I was just like "Um, no pressure. Please don't get your hopes up every month like this, because I don't anymore." Everything was good but one lady came to chat and was talking about the baby boom in the congregation, which I knew about. There are 8 pregnant ladies due in the next 6 months! Then another lady was chatting with us and asked when we were going to have children. I didn't have a Hearty-esque response, I just knocked on the table and said "Well, hopefully soon." It was a fun party, though. 

I still haven't purchases progesterone cream. Every single one in the nutrition store had the warning about it causing cancer. And none of them said they were bio-identical. One said it was plant derived, does that count? I hope it's not getting too late to start it. My temps are rising nicely but I don't want that to lead me into a false sense of progesterone security.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, nice temp rise. Did you find the progesterone? Your rise suggests you don't need it to me. 

Vicky I can't wait to hear about Thursday.

I had to look up a celcius to farenheit converter. 19 is way below freezing in farenheit! But in celcius, it converts to 66 farenheit. I can't believe it is snowing now! Does it usually snow there? We don't get any snow in San Francisco. I kind of miss it. Where I grew up, we had huge blizzards. In SF it is just rain during the winter. Tim and I will probably go to the mountains next weekend to go skiing. I can't wait to play in the snow. 

(Oh and yes, this planet is fucked up).


----------



## heart tree

Ok Sugar, let's raise a glass together! Why isn't there a prosecco/champers guy. There is a wine guy :wine: a beer guy :beer: and even drunk people :drunk:

Allie, my acupuncturist told me why to get bio-identical, but now I don't remember why. She said Emerita was the only safe one, but again, I don't remember why. Remind me again why you think you need it? You LP from last cycle looks great. 

I'm sorry about your night. What's up with our men lately? And what's up with the rest of the world?


----------



## vickyd

We get snow in Northern Greece every year and every couple of years in Athens. It usually never lasts longer than a week so we get very excited! usually though we get a good ccouple of months of winter like weather before it starts snowing lol!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Raz - I'm so sorry!!! :hugs:

Vicky - I totally know what you mean. I am going to end up driving myself crazy too, and so I am just trying to not even think about it. Baby hasn't been moving as much in the past couple days, but since I do still feel him every now and then, I just keep telling myself everything is fine.


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie, my acupuncturist told me why to get bio-identical, but now I don't remember why. She said Emerita was the only safe one, but again, I don't remember why. Remind me again why you think you need it? You LP from last cycle looks great.

I think I need it because my progesterone last cycle at 6dpo was only 4.6!! I know I had the test taken a day early but that still seems really low. The gyno doc said that it probably rose to an adequate level by 7dpo but it would have had to double for that to be true, so I'm convinced my levels are low.

I know, it's weird because my LP is long enough. :shrug: The cycle before my 7dpo levles were 9.6. 

The brands I found were Femgest and Natural Woman, no Emerita.


----------



## heart tree

You could order the emerita from amazon and do overnight shipping. It is never too late to start it in the tww. I have a tube I wish I could give to you today. I looked on my box and there is a cancer warning too. But I also read tha California has a new law where they have to put a cancer warning on anything with progesterone. Hmm...

Tim just woke up with a huge hangover. He asked me obliviously if I had a good night last night. I told him I didn't and told him why. He couldn't believe he was such an idiot and apologized. Good boy Timmy.


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty and Allie sorry you had shit nights and yes men can be so stupid sometimes they just dont engage their brains. Hearty glad Tim has apologised.

Enjoy your :wine: please have a glass for me after my last loss I decided to not drink at all part of the reasons was because I was concerened if I started I may not have stopped that and I had a few drinks before my last loss (before I knew I was pregnant) and I know it didnt play a role but for my own peace of mind I decided not to. 

Raz and Amy thinking of you both :hugs:

Sugar hope you have a good night with your friend have a glass for me too :flower:

Vicky you will make it through the next few months and we will be right there with you :hugs:

Mone your bound to feel like that espeically with a due date comeing up it is hard. I've been really trying to keep myself focused on buying gifts and writing cards and not thinking about the fact I should be preparing for my babys first chirstmas its always at the back of my mind but I try my best not let it in as I know I would fall apart. Take it one day at time and know we are here for you.

Mel big :hugs: to you as well you will get through the next few months and like I said to Vicky we will be right there with you.


----------



## Allie84

Hey Lucy, how are you today? How are you feeling? Are you going to watch the X Factor final tonight (stupid question, I bet you are!).

I had a fun time at the party last night overall. Today we are going out for lunch, shopping, and then to see a film, probably Narnia. Our typical Saturday ritual! We usually go to this good patissierie as well and have a pastry and latte. Yumm.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Allie, 

just finsihed updating my journal I'm doing ok today has a bad night last night letting in to many negative thoughts but feeling a bit stronger today. Got to go and see my SIL, BIL, nephew and niece with steve, his dad and his dad's partner so its was lovely still a bit grotty but not to bad. We called them and asked whether they were ok me coming over and they said yes they wanted to see me so that was lovely we had nibbles and chatted which was great really enjoyed it. I'm now watching X-factor, I do love Matt.

How are you? That sounds like a good day to me I want to see narnia might see if steve will take me to see it tomorrow as we've got to go and do some shopping as we're definitely not going down to see my brother as dont want to risk my little nephew catching anything of me just to be safe.


----------



## yogi77

oh Raz I'm so sorry to hear this...it's just not fair at all :cry: Am thinking about you :hugs:

Amy take care and hope you see you here sometimes :hugs:

Hearty sorry to hear about your night...I can't believe that girl asked you that question when she has had 2 mc's herself...I vowed never to ask anybody about babies ever again after mine. I'm glad Tim apologized this morning!

Vicky you will make it through the last stretch but I completely understand how worried you will be from time to time...but everything will be great, hang in there!! 

Allie glad you enjoyed your party and your Saturday plans sounds perfect, especially the pastry part!

Lucy I must get over to your journal and read!

We went and cut down our xmas tree today in the typical west coast drizzle. It's drying out in the shed now and we'll put it up tonight. I am feeling good for the most part, I have waves of slight nausea on and off, kind of like feeling hungover and shakey, when I know that I'm definitely not hungover!! Been having very vivid dreams the past few nights too.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry some of you have been getting the dreaded baby questions. This time of year is awful for that. I think so many people feel like its a logical question... and they feel like they have some right to ask. But, they really don't. I'm just glad that you both handled it pretty well. I used to handle it badly by saying that we weren't sure we wanted kids. I couldn't admit that it was a problem for us for a very long time. So, people ended up shocked with what we're doing now. They thought we'd spent years not interested in being parents and then suddenly decided it had to be now. I'm ashamed to admit that almost no one knows we were trying when we lost our 1st. I still haven't told anyone. I just tell them that getting pregnant was really exciting once it happened, and we were devastated to lose it. So, we realized then how important it was to us. I can't admit that I lied for all those years. Anyway, I'm proud of you girls for being stronger than me.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg. What I have to say in response to how you handled it is that we do what we have to do to survive. There is no right or wrong way to to handle it. Don't be ashamed. The last thing we should feel is shame. You did what was right for you at the time and don't owe anyone an explanation. xoxo


----------



## Sparkly

Amy and Raz - I'm so sorry for your losses girls :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Hearty! I'm just bothered that most people think my first loss was an "accidental" pregnancy. I mean, no one thinks we were trying to prevent it... but they don't know how much we wanted that little one. I just hope no one thinks it must be easier for us to deal with because "it wasn't planned"... ya know? But, its a bit late to backtrack now. So, onward I go.

Oh, how I hate seeing that CD3 in your siggy, Gaynor! Ugh. It fills me with rage for you. I was so sure! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Meg - Your embie twinnies are beautiful babe, I had a sob when I saw them :cry: In a good way you understand :hugs:

I've had a really bad day, and seeing your news and little babies has made my day x


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Gaynor! I just read in your journal about your day. I'm so sorry! :hugs: That little picture of my embies is the only thing that drives me to get a shot every night that I know will hurt like hell in the morning... wake me up at night... hurt me to walk... and shoot miserable amounts of pain through me every time I bump something with either hip. Those little blobs of cells are the only thing that make anything worth it. And, just because you girls won't likely get photos of your little blobs of cells... They have to be the reason you all keep going to! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Raz, I'm so sorry babe! It truely sucks! :hugs:

Well, I got my hopes up today and what happens???!!! THE DAMN WITCH SHOWS!

Oh well, cycle buds with Hearty :happydance:

Off to go see the nephews and maybe have a few cheap drinks after.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry for the witch, Dazed! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Damn it Dazed! Well the bitch is getting me good today. I've been on the couch all day. We'll be cycle buddies for sure and we'll get our christmas sticky beans.


----------



## yogi77

sorry the stupid ho-bag got you Dazed :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, she's getting me pretty good today too. Was at my parents visiting with my nephews before they leave tomorrow and the cramps were getting bad. You would think we would be use to them by now, but its just something you never get use to.


----------



## Megg33k

You definitely never get used to it, Dazed! :hugs:

So, progesterone up the foof... I could live without it...


----------



## Razcox

Morning all ladies how is everyone doing today?/

Meg - Hope those little embies are getting good and cozy in there for you hun xx

Dazed - Sorry the witch is being such a cowbag to you sweets

Sorry to those that had rought nights and I hope its going to be a better day for you 

AFM - Well i have a plan and plans help me to deal with things, though this time i havent been as upset because i never really let myself think it was going to happen. The losses have hardened me in a way which is great for now but i morn the loss of the bright and shiney me that was so blissfully unware of MMCs, D & C's and recurrent MC's. But back to the plan. Monday we are having bloods done at the hospital to get the testing ball rolling. They said it will take about 3 months to see a MCS so one month of that will be me waiting for my body to get back to normal. I am also going to be booking in for a D & C on monday ASAP. Bit scary as i have never had a GA before but my body doesnt seem to want to let go of this one and i just want it over with before xmas now. 

So if i get it sorted this week i should have AF before the end of Jan going of last time, i will be going back on the diet after xmas and feb we will NTNP to give myself an extra month to lose weight and get back to normal. March i will be back TTC with soy and the rest and we should hear back from the consultant by then. I doubt we will get pregnant right away anyway. So thats the plan in the mean time i am going to research as much as i can what to expect as knowledge is always power when it comes to the NHS.

Thanks so much for all your support ladies it really does help to have you guys to talk too and know you understand xxx


----------



## vickyd

Raz its good o have a plan, helps get through the pain and makes it possible to look to the future with some optimism.
The GA they give you for a D&C is very light and you wake up very quickly without feeling groggy or sick. Actually you feel like you do when youve had just a bit too much to drink but not wasted.


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Raz its good o have a plan, helps get through the pain and makes it possible to look to the future with some optimism.
> The GA they give you for a D&C is very light and you wake up very quickly without feeling groggy or sick. Actually you feel like you do when youve had just a bit too much to drink but not wasted.

Thanks hun! Dave is worried about me going for this option but i had a horrible time with the last natural MC and cant face going through it again really. I think a D & C is going to be the best way to go for me now.

How is she doing today? :flower:


----------



## vickyd

I defo think the best way to go is a D&C. Its quick and you can get on with it without worrying if everything has gone or will you get infected and shit...

LO is doing ok since last night, have eaten tons of sweets to get her moving so i feel like a porker but what the hell. I have my glucose test Monday morning so i hope i dont get bad results from all the shit ive eaten this weekend...


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry I haven't read through all the threads this AM - I promise to do so later but I'm in a right SH*&^Y mood this morning as :witch: showed her hateful self this morning in full *RED* glory and evil cramps. :cry: I guess I'm officially out for an Xmas BFP...I give my December baby dust to anyone left in the running for this month :dust: wish everyone all the best.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Raz- I understand using plans to help you deal with things, and it makes total sense that you don't feel nearly as upset as the other times. But please, take care of yourself both physically and emotionally and try not to just block out the feelings. I admit that I am guilty of just putting my feelings aside too, but sometimes they show their ugly head why I least expect it.

As for the D&C, I think in your case this seems like the best option. If it was obviously starting on it's own, I would say a natural mc is better, but I know that I couldn't go too long knowing the inevitable was going to happen. It seems most of the other girls are happing that they chose that route and I think it could help speed up your healing process. 

AFM- my natural mc was nothing like the first one I had, which granted only at 5.5 weeks before. The first night when the major cramps and contractions started I passed the embryo and some other stuff, the cramps stopped, and I thought the worst was over. Man was I wrong. Almost two days later (yesterday), we were downtown shopping when the cramps came back full-force, maybe even worse than the first time. When I got home, I passed something huge, maybe 5 x 1 inches, which I assume was the placenta? After that, the cramps are completely gone and I have only a little bit of bleeding. sorry for TMI, girls.

In a way I'm proud of my body for doing this on its own, but at the same time I am worried about infection now. Maybe I'll need a D&C anyway...


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Amy, that sounds just awful. :hug: Why are you worried about infection? My guess is your doc would like to scan you to make sure everything's gone, and if it is I bet you'll be fine. It sounds like since you are only bleeding slighty now that the worst is over. Thinking of you. :cry:

Raz, since yours is a mmc is a d&c the prefferred option for you? From everyone's stories it doesn't sound like the anesthesia isn't too bad and at least it leaves the ambiguity out. Thinking of you, as well. :cry: :hug:

Vicky, I'm happy you're feeling yoru LO move, and my bet is the sugar will out of your system for your glucose test. In any case, I doubt it's relevant because they are going ot pump you full of sugar anyways. Good luck.


----------



## LucyJ

Raz I think having a plan is a good idea. I found with my third loss that I felt numb for a while and the sadness/grive hit me in waves. I also would recommend the d&c option I had one with first and third loss with a natural in between. I just didnt feel strong enough to wait for it to happen naturally especially as each time I didnt feel like my body was going to let my baby go. The one piece of advice I would give is make sure when you come round to eat and drink and have a pee as once your doing that they will let you go my first one they kept me in a bit longer as my blood pressure dropped I've never drank so much sugary tea in my life all to get my blood pressure up so I could go home. With my third loss they sent our baby of for testing (not had the results back yet) but they should be able to do that for you as well if you have the d&c if thats what you want. I'm so sorry your going through this it is a heartbraking time, here for you :hugs:

Dazed I am so sorry the bitch got you she sucks and sorry she's treating you and hearty so badly god I hate her sometimes. :hugs: to you both.

Allie did you have a good day yesterday? Did you go to see a film?

Vicky yay to feeling little one more and I would worry about the sugar. :hugs:

Megg hope your little ones are getting nice and cosy :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

DOWN WITH THE WITCH :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

It sounds like a hard morning in Disco Towers! :( I wish I could make it all better, girls! I'd take all the pain and disappointment away if I could! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Raz I've only had D&Cs but I'm glad I did. The first one I didn't have GA and it was awful. The last two were with GA. I was under for probably 15 minutes total. I remember being wheeled in and then waking up when it was over. I was glad to have it all out of my body so I could move on. I'm glad you have a plan. Plans help me move on as well. Good luck tomorrow. :hugs:

Amy what an awful experience. I'm glad that it seems like it is completely over now. You should get a scan to make sure you passed it all, but don't worry yourself too much about infection or having a D&C. 

Grandbleu, sorry about the witch. You will be cycle buddies with me and Dazed now. The witch sucks. 

Vicky, glad you could feel your LO. I'm sure things are just fine in there. 

I start my Femera today. Bring on earlier ov!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sad news all round for my discos. It was our baby's due date today. I've done very well all day - my parents came down for the day so that was nice talking about babies and stuff. I feel very sad now i'm at home and quiet though. I miss my angels so much, I hope they're looking after my baby and helping it be strong so it can meet us.

Hugs to all xx


----------



## yogi77

Raz, thinking about you and glad to hear that you have a plan too look forward too :hugs:

Amy so sorry for what you are going through right now, yesterday sounds awful, I hope you are feeling ok today.

sorry the stupid ho-bag got you Grandbleu

woohoo Hearty, good luck to you!!


----------



## heart tree

:hugs: Hugs to you Cesca. I'm sure your little angels are looking after your baby now. You have your forever baby in there. Take care honey.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh.. How hard, Cesca! :hugs: I'm so sorry! I'm sure they're giving your little one all the advice they can so that s/he will grow big and strong and finally be in your arms the way they weren't able to be. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Everything I read today makes me sob uncontrollably. So, I think I'm going to walk away for a bit. I can't imagine that its good for me. This is about the 5th thread in a row now... So, its nothing against you girls. Just people saying things about their own struggles that are hitting pretty close to home today. And, I'm realizing that its almost the 1st anniversary of my 1st loss... in 3 days' time. Not good for me at all. I'm going to go eat something and snuggle with my husband and puppy and try to be thankful for what I have instead of heartbroken for what I've lost.


----------



## LucyJ

Grandbleu sorry I missed the witch had got you too, damn her. :hugs:

Woo hoo to hearty starting on the meds and getting ready for Ov.

Amy I'm so sorry for what you have been through sounds so scary :hugs:

Cesca :hugs: to you I'm sure your angels are looking after you and your little one.

Megg I totally understand needing a break you've got a lot going on as well I think having some food and snuggeling up with your hubby and puppy is a good plan. Dont stay away too long though we'd miss you too much :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Ok Meggles, do what you need to do for yourself. I've certainly taken a break from here as well. Please let me know when you receive the blanket though, so I have a little peace of mind that it got to you ok. They told me you should be getting it tomorrow. 

Take good care honey.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg thats a good idea, especially when you need to be at your best physically to grow those embies. I have to avoid threads and situations a lot, not as much now but earlier on I really did.

Thanks for the nice words girls, I had a cry watching Glee earlier and feel a tad better now xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dazed

Gunna miss you meggie moo! Take all the time you need.

As for me, I took my depression out on my mixer and made marshmallows! YUMMY!

Hope the rest of you girls are fairing well!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh girls... I meant hours, not days! Don't be silly! Lol. I am going for a nap though. Apparently my 9 hours last night weren't enough. Growing embies/blasties is hard work!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry for the confusion megg, but I wouldn't blame you. You have more important things to focus on!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls.

Megg sorry you're feeling emotional.:hugs:

I had a great night last night with my mate. Had lovely meal and drank plenty of prosecco. Today, I have the most vicious horrible AF cramps. Am holding a hot bottle against my tummy. :hugs:to everyone who has evil AF!

Just watching X Factor. Matt to win, although I think Rebecca and the lads have done really well too!


----------



## yogi77

Megg33k said:


> Oh girls... I meant hours, not days! Don't be silly! Lol. I am going for a nap though. Apparently my 9 hours last night weren't enough. Growing embies/blasties is hard work!

Phew, I'm glad you only meant hours!!! Welcome back :haha:

I am finding that I can't sleep well the past few nights!! It's so annoying and I am soo overtired right now...uuggghhh


----------



## Dazed

It seems that as of right now, we are all cycle buddies this month! I am currently loving my hubbies "hot hands". Its a hand warming product that works like thermacare heat wraps, but they last SOOO much longer.


----------



## sugarlove

Dazed I'm liking the sound of that!

This is the most vicious AF I think I've ever had. I'm actually pale with pain :growlmad:


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about the rough AFs, girls. :hugs:

Enjoy your nap and rest, Meggs. Keep those embies rested. :hugs:

Cesca, I'm so sorry about your due date. Mine is coming up soon as well, luckily I don't know a specific date. :hugs:

One of my friends just posted on my FB wall that she's pregnant. A few years ago when I first got married and wasn't TTC, her and I would daydream about babies together and get all excited. We'd pretend shop for baby stuff! I'm happy for her but I definitely feel jealous.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie sorry to hear you're feeling bit jealous of your mate. We have all been there sweetie:hugs:your chart looks great though :thumbup:

Are you watching X Factor?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks! Yeah, I'm watching an online stream. I'm sad One Direction are out as they were my favorite. Now I'm cheering for Matt. I like Rebecca but she's not a very good performer. She just stands there, really wooden. Who do you want to win?


----------



## yogi77

Allie I checked your chart too, it looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarlove

Matt, but I was sad too that the boys didn't go through.
Think rebecca sounds awful singing the winners song!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Allie I am so sorry that is tough :hugs: I had a look at your chart dont know much about them but it does look good keeping everything crossed for you.

Sorry the witch is being so horrid to you all.

Sugar and Allie I was surprised when one direction went out I thought it would be them and matt in the final two I so hope matt wins it.

:happydance: to megg only being gone a few hours.


----------



## Allie84

Yeah she bores the pants off me! 

Thanks, Yogi! I hope it stays it that way, FX. Sorry you're not sleeping too well. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, I can relate to the AF pains. She is being extra bitchy to me too. Luckily I'm on CD 3 so the cramps should subside by tomorrow. So it's me, you, Dazed and Grandbleu who are all starting our cycles right now! Crazy!! Anyone else?

Allie, I'm stalking your chart and it looks great even without the progesterone. Did you order any? Sorry about your friend's announcement. No matter how much time goes by, I think it is impossible not to feel some pangs of jealousy. It's inevitable. Hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle though. When will you start testing? 

Lucy, when are you going to start testing as well? I'm looking forward to a new batch of BFPs in the disco thread.

Yogi, I remember having a horrible time sleeping with my first pregnancy. I read that it had to do with the hormones. Sorry you feel so tired. 

Glad Megg isn't leaving us for good! 

We stayed in last night, ordered Thai food and watched Inception with Leonardo DiCaprio. It was a really great film. I highly recommend it. It will mess with your head.

We're going to see Black Swan tonight at the cinema. Natalie Portman is in it. It is supposed to be very dark. I tend to like films like that. I'll let you know how it is. Off to eat Thai leftovers. Yum..


----------



## LucyJ

Hmmmm thai food that sounds good.

I want to see inception I missed it when it was on at the cinema so may have to rent it.

Is black swan based on swan lake? I like a dark film as well.

As far as testing well I intend to be very strong and follow vicky's example by not testing untill AF is late but I don't think I can be that strong so may well test thursday I think I will be about 10dpo then.


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty sounds like you had a great night last night. Enjoy your film and your thai!

Yes that it crazy that so many of us are on AF now! The good news is that I can go and get my FSH and LH test done tomorrow at my surgery, as I'll be on day 3. I hope to god it's not bad news. I think I would put a gun to my head if I received anymore!

Yogi when I was pg, I had total insomnia. I was knackered but couldn't sleep for the life of me. It's crap!:growlmad:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, Black Swan is about a ballet dancer who gets stalked by a crazy girl who I also think is a ballet dancer. I don't know much more about it. I like to be surprised and not know too much about a film before seeing it. Apparently they are talking about Natalie Portman being nominated for an Oscar for this role. I'll let you know how it is after I see it. Definitely see Inception. We rented it last night. It was awesome.

I don't blame you for wanting to wait to test, and I also don't blame you for wanting to test early. I wish we didn't have to wait so long to find out. How great would it be to find out the day after ovulation if we caught the egg or not. Then we could go on with our lives instead of pulling out our hair during the tww! 

Sugar, I really hope you get some good news too. I'm happy to hear you are getting your bloods done tomorrow.


----------



## LucyJ

Sounds interesting let me know what you think of it.

That would be great to know straight away but then once you know you have all the worry theres no right way I know the stress of not knowing and hoping only to be hit by the witch is bad but then once I do know I have all those fears and worry of it going wrong.

I remember talking to my mum about it and it amazes her how early you can find out these days as when she was pregnant you had to wait untill you had missed two periods before you could find out cant imagine what I would be like have to wait that long to know.

Sugar I really hope you get good news do you know how long you will have to wait for the results.


----------



## heart tree

OMG, you had to wait until 2 missed periods????? I think I would have murdered someone if I had to wait that long! That sounds horrible!


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy, I should get the results possibly the day after, but more probably the day after that. They do them quite quick. Will have the results to take to my gynae appt on Thurs.

I don't think I could have waited for 2 AF's to find out either!


----------



## LucyJ

I know can you imagine if that was the case now steve would have to move out I'd be a nightmare to be around :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar thats good you don't have to wait to long for them and will have them for your appointment.


----------



## heart tree

Seriously, I really would have killed Tim. Our men wouldn't be around to make a second baby if we had to wait that long. Thank god for FRERs! 

Sugar, that's great you'll be getting your results so quickly.


----------



## LucyJ

I know I deliberately don't have any in the house so I don't start peeing on then to early and going to try not to buy any I've told steve not to let me buy any untill sat but there's a chemist not far from us so could pop there when he's at work but going to try and keep myself busy, got lots of baking to do tomorrow, seeing a friend tuesday so wednesday will be the real test for me.

Right my lovely ladies I am off to bed will speak to you all tomorrow xx :sleep:


----------



## yogi77

oh my god what would POAS addicts like me do if I had to wait for 2 missed periods before I found out!! That kind of explains why my mom was confused as to why I was waiting so long to tell people about my first pregnancy...she was probably 9 weeks along when she found out in the first place so you really didn't have to keep it much of a secret by that point! She also told me that she didn't remember having home hpt's either. the horror. 

Sugar good luck with your tests tomorrow!

Lucy can't wait for you to test, whenever that might be!

I think I do remember reading the first time that insonmia is a result of hormonal changes so I guess it's just normal. To be honest I haven't pulled out my pregnancy books that I have from the first time to read them again. I remember reading and rereading them obsessively the first time around and now I just can't be bothered...not sure if it's because I'm just scared that there's no point or what. 

I just have to try to remain positive. I haven't even made my first Dr. appt but I suppose I should go in next week sometime. I'm hoping that I can have an early scan or closer monitoring to provide some sort of reassurance that everything is going as it should.


----------



## sugarlove

Yogi I hope they can scan you early to give you some reassurance that everything is ok.

Hope you manage to get some kip tonight! Speaking of which I'm hitting the sack. My 2 late nights this week have caught up with me!

Night girlies
xx


----------



## Megg33k

Apparently I needed that nap more than I knew! 3 hours?!?! That's practically a sleep! WTF?

I'm shocked reading about 2 missed periods and whatnot to find out. That's ridiculous!

Sucks about not sleeping well. I can sympathize... well, for a few nights. I hope you start getting some quality Zzzzzzzzz's in!

Allie... That sort of sucks about your friend. I mean, its great for her, but I can see how it would make you feel a multitude of things. However, the first thing I thought was "watch Allie be pregnant already and not know it yet!" So, maybe it will still work out the way you planned!

I had a friend that we used to plan those things too. She got married a year ago in Sept but she's refusing to even start TTC for a few years. I feel for her, because she wanted her children prior to 30, and she'll be 30 in March. But, she knows that her marriage isn't ready for the addition of babies yet. She's being very sensible. But, I can't imagine what its doing to her head!


----------



## Megg33k

G'night, Sugar!


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie, I'm stalking your chart and it looks great even without the progesterone. Did you order any? Sorry about your friend's announcement. No matter how much time goes by, I think it is impossible not to feel some pangs of jealousy. It's inevitable. Hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle though. When will you start testing?
> 
> We stayed in last night, ordered Thai food and watched Inception with Leonardo DiCaprio. It was a really great film. I highly recommend it. It will mess with your head.
> 
> We're going to see Black Swan tonight at the cinema. Natalie Portman is in it. It is supposed to be very dark. I tend to like films like that. I'll let you know how it is. Off to eat Thai leftovers. Yum..

I bought some progesterone yesterday but haven't used it. It's called Natural Woman and it's made from yams. :shrug: It's the best I could find in town. I spent hours researching progesterone and I'm so torn about using it. Apparently my 4.6 from 6dpo last month is horrific (since apparently 6dpo is your peak level), but I can't figure out how I still had a 13 day LP. The cancer warnings scare me, as does the knowledge that it can build up in your fat. I don't know what to do!

I LOVED Inception! Lucy, I would definitely reccomend it, as well. 

I think Black Swan looks good but it's not showing here yet. We saw Narnia, which made me cry! I love the allegorical nature of C.S. Lewis.



Megg33k said:


> Allie... That sort of sucks about your friend. I mean, its great for her, but I can see how it would make you feel a multitude of things. However, the first thing I thought was "watch Allie be pregnant already and not know it yet!" So, maybe it will still work out the way you planned!
> 
> I had a friend that we used to plan those things too. She got married a year ago in Sept but she's refusing to even start TTC for a few years. I feel for her, because she wanted her children prior to 30, and she'll be 30 in March. But, she knows that her marriage isn't ready for the addition of babies yet. She's being very sensible. But, I can't imagine what its doing to her head!

It looks like you'll be the one having babies before your friend! I'm glad to hear you can relate, though. I sure hope I'm pregnant, but I can't muster any PMA for it.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Allie, I'm stalking your chart and it looks great even without the progesterone. Did you order any? Sorry about your friend's announcement. No matter how much time goes by, I think it is impossible not to feel some pangs of jealousy. It's inevitable. Hopefully you will get your BFP this cycle though. When will you start testing?
> 
> We stayed in last night, ordered Thai food and watched Inception with Leonardo DiCaprio. It was a really great film. I highly recommend it. It will mess with your head.
> 
> We're going to see Black Swan tonight at the cinema. Natalie Portman is in it. It is supposed to be very dark. I tend to like films like that. I'll let you know how it is. Off to eat Thai leftovers. Yum..
> 
> I bought some progesterone yesterday but haven't used it. It's called Natural Woman and it's made from yams. :shrug: It's the best I could find in town. I spent hours researching progesterone and I'm so torn about using it. Apparently my 4.6 from 6dpo last month is horrific (since apparently 6dpo is your peak level), but I can't figure out how I still had a 13 day LP. The cancer warnings scare me, as does the knowledge that it can build up in your fat. I don't know what to do!
> 
> I LOVED Inception! Lucy, I would definitely reccomend it, as well.
> 
> I think Black Swan looks good but it's not showing here yet. We saw Narnia, which made me cry! I love the allegorical nature of C.S. Lewis.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Allie... That sort of sucks about your friend. I mean, its great for her, but I can see how it would make you feel a multitude of things. However, the first thing I thought was "watch Allie be pregnant already and not know it yet!" So, maybe it will still work out the way you planned!
> 
> I had a friend that we used to plan those things too. She got married a year ago in Sept but she's refusing to even start TTC for a few years. I feel for her, because she wanted her children prior to 30, and she'll be 30 in March. But, she knows that her marriage isn't ready for the addition of babies yet. She's being very sensible. But, I can't imagine what its doing to her head!Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you'll be the one having babies before your friend! I'm glad to hear you can relate, though. I sure hope I'm pregnant, but I can't muster any PMA for it.Click to expand...

Does your cream say "USP" on it? That's the important part!

I think I'm the only one who didn't care that much for Inception. It seemed so predictable to me! But, everyone else loved it. So, I guess it was just me!

Yeah, I sort of hope that I'm going to be having babies before her since she's decided its not time yet. Although, I'd love to be able to go through it together from afar. I just really, really hope she doesn't have any problems since she is waiting. That could be heartbreaking... and I can't help but worry about that sort of thing with all the pain I've seen from those TTC.


----------



## Allie84

I know what you mean. I see it as such a difficult thing now, I'm astonished with those whom it's easy for. I was helping one of my students with a report and the country we were studying, Sierra Leone,had a birth rate of over 5 children per woman! I couldn't help but wonder how that is, when they suffer from such poverty and poor nutrtion, and those of us with 'Western' medicine and abundant food can suffer from infertility so often. I'm sure there's a reason.

Yes, the cream says USP. Does that mean it's the 'good' stuff? I'm so wary to take it. I've actually only been taking a quarter of my thyroid pill as well and it building it up. My doc said that was okay, but it exemplifies how averse to putting stuff in my body I am!


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, the USP means its bio-identical. The other stuff is totally useless! You only need about 1tsp of it twice a day. Its nothing you need to be scared of... I promise! If I wouldn't put stuff into my body, I'd never have gotten this opportunity. Sometimes we have to make concessions to get what we truly desire! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Black Swan was incredibly disturbing and intense. I can't decide if I liked it or not. I think I did. Natalie Portman was spectacular in it though and definitely deserves an Oscar nomination. Did anyone see Requiem for a Dream? It was the same Director. That movie was also disturbing and intense. If you didn't like Requiem, you probably won't like Black Swan. Whew, I feel like taking a shower now.

Allie, I only used 1/4 teaspoon twice a day of the cream. It is such a trace amount, I wouldn't worry about it. My acupuncturist recommends it and my doctors have all laughed at it because of the minute amount I'm using. 

Megg, glad you got some sleep. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Megg33k

I did see Requiem and I sort of liked it... much like you felt about Black Swan. Perhaps you can PM me a spoiler so I could know more and decide if I want to see it? I don't mind having things ruined. I'd rather know the outcome and be convinced to watch something than avoid it because I don't know what to expect!


----------



## Allie84

Hmm, I didn't like Requiem, so I may not see Black Swan now.

I know this is kind of dorky, but I was going ask if anyone wanted to exchange Christmas cards. I'm trying to cheer myself and am going to get crafty and make some, I think. Just let me know and we can exchange addresses via private message. I won't feel bad if it's not your thing, but for anyone who wants to I thought it'd be fun. :)

ETA: Ooh, I wouldn't mind a Black Swan spoiler myself.


----------



## Megg33k

YES! Christmas card exchange... I'M IN! I'm actually okay with posting my address publicly. Feel free to PM me yours though! :) I'll hand make them too! I should offer this in my journal too! That would give me something to do for 10 days! You rock!!!

Megg Eli
705 W Eleanor Pl
Peoria IL 61604 USA


----------



## msarkozi

I was thinking this earlier....but I cheated this year and bought my cards since I didn't have time to make them. If anyone cares to have a store bought card, and a late card, I am in!


----------



## Allie84

LOL Mel! Perhaps for address exchanges, we can start a FB message chain so everyone can see the address and we only have to post it once, to everyone? That's how my friends and I talk to eachother all at once. I think I'm FB friends with most of you and can add those I'm not. 

I just bit the bullet and rubbed the progesterone cream into my feet. 1/4 teaspoon, we'll see what it does! It better do something for nearly $30.


----------



## Megg33k

Feet?! The skin on your feet is supposed to be too thick. The usual spots are inside of arms, inside of thighs, belly, or chest!

FB sounds like it would be a great place to share! I can start the email if you want!


----------



## yogi77

oh i'm in for the card exchange too, I was thinking about that earlier! But like Mel mine are 100% store bought!:haha: so if you'll take my store bought cards i'd be in too!


----------



## Megg33k

Out of all the girls who have stuck around in the thread, I don't have some people on FB!


cazza22 (Did I somehow miss adding her? Or do I not know her real name?)
Razcox 
sequeena 
CJSG1977
MinnieMone
grandbleu


----------



## Megg33k

sent!


----------



## grandbleu

*Morning Everyone! *:wave:

Just caught up on everything...wow how this thread flies if you're not paying attention!

*Dazed* - sorry AF got you too - looks like there's a bunch of us in the same boat. YEAH! for cycle buddies :)

*Hearty* - I totally want to see Black Swan - I don't think it's in France yet...I feel like I might be scared but I LOVE ballet and Natalie Portman so I'll watch it between my fingers if I have too. Plus in fertility news: we're cycle buddies now! :)

*Raz* - I totally hear you on the hardening of the heart after loss(es). I miss my carefree happy smilely me I used to be before this. D&C seems like a good option for you and fits with your plan. I need to make one of those...I feel like I'm bobbing about like a sailboat without its sails. 

*Prego* - So sorry for you traumatic miscarriage experience. I would get a scan first to make sure all the tissue is gone. I don't think you have to get a D&C unless there is retained tissue that hasn't come out on its own. Also I was given methergine (to help with cramping like I needed help!) after my natural miscarriage just to make sure and then antibiotics for infection just in case. I would go that route first before doing anything surgical.

*Allie* - totally hear you on the jealousy factor. You do have a superb chart this month...up up and away. Also I don't know anything about progesterone but when you mentioned yams I remember an article I read AGES ago (like high school!) about a culture in Africa that had a yam-based diet and they had the highest amount of twins and the scientist think it was all the yams they ate!

*Yogi* and *LucyJ* - Thanks for your AF condolences...it's funny that we need condolences for our AFs! but much appreciated.

*Sugar* - You have your AF too. She BLOODY sucks! There are lots of us cycling the same...yippee for cycle buddies (I think that's you, me, dazed, hearty - anybody else???)
*
Prgirl_Cesca* - Sorry about your sad day. I think about my angel all the time. I'm sure they are helping out your new baby and making it strong...they want their mom to have her forever baby. :dust:

*Megg* - thanks for not leaving for too long! I was worried...Hope those little embies are LOVING their new home. 

A big *HELLO* and :hugs: to anyone I might have missed (and I'm sure I did!).

*AFM*: Just riding out the AF and giving temping a break for these 3 days - and I'll start back up after. This is OUR cycle girls....we need some hope for the new year...:dust:

*PS.* I just started a journal if anyone wants to take a look at my journey so far... :)


----------



## LucyJ

Loving the chirstmas card idea have responded to meggs facebook message. I have bought shop cards as well as had a lot to send but if I find the time this week I will make some for you lovely ladies. :hugs:

How is everyone today?

I havent seen requiem for a dream but like the sound of the black swan its not on over here yet so will have to wait.


----------



## yogi77

uuuggghh it's 3am here and I can't sleep at all...been tossing and turning all night and I have to "get up" in 3 hours for work. I just want some sleep!!!:cry:


----------



## LucyJ

oh yogi I'm so sorry you can't sleep :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i just added people on fb from megg's msg :D christmas card yay xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi, sorry you aren't sleeping well. I would like to tell you that it gets better, but for me it didn't. Hopefully for you it will. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Yogi! Maybe you will just get so tired you can actually sleep through at least one night.


----------



## Megg33k

I couldn't sleep last night either... and now I'm awake 4 hours later. :( I'm hoping to stay up all day and then sleep like a normal person tonight.


----------



## jenny25

hey megg i think its nerves honey xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry you're up *Megg* - hope all three of you (You + 2 Embies = 3) get some better sleep tonight...are you up and about and moving now that it's been 3 days???

*PS. *Can you explain Pupo Princess??? TIA :)


----------



## LucyJ

Aww megg sorry you couldn't sleep hope you managed to get some tonight. You've got a lot going on and I bet you brain is working overtime :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

pupo means pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Jenny* LOVE IT! Hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## Megg33k

Jenny is 100% right... PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise! :) Princess is just for fun! LOL

I really think it was the nap more than nerves. My brain didn't feel like it wouldn't shut up last night... but I do have those moments. It was more of just not being tired. I need to avoid napping today... but how?


----------



## heart tree

Good morning. Man do I hate Mondays. I will write a little spoiler for Black Swan in a bit once I'm a little more awake. 

As much as I love you all, I really am not in the Christmas spirit so I don't think I'll do cards. Maybe we could do another card exchange in a few months just for fun? I love being creative and making things. 

Too tired to write. Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Well I'm sitting on the train to Kongsberg now. I have two hours to read and relax. I've got a week of skiing and shopping ahead of me. I'm also thinking about chopping off my hair this week. Any suggestions for hairstyles?
I've been thinking about going back on the pill. Kristian tells me I shouldn't make a quick decision on this but I dunno. I'm thinking I need a good six months to get my head straight and get back to focusing on work and decorating and hopefully our new puppy. What do you guys think? Am I being too hasty?


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls.
:hugs:to all those who can't sleep. I rang the docs first thing and got told to come in for blood test at 8.45. I'm a lazy cow and didn't get my lie in this morning (don't work Monday!), so actually went back to bed at 12 for a few hours. Bliss! One of my fave things is kipping :haha:. I finish work on Thurs for over 2 weeks and I can't bloody wait :happydance:

Great idea for Xmas card exchange. Shame I'm probably the least creative person, but at least it forces me to write some out. I wasn't going to bother this yr as I'm in a bah humbug kind of mood, but I have no excuse if I finish work on Thurs!

I've been looking into IVF again, and come across an egg share programme at Care Sheffield. If you donate your eggs, you get a heavily discounted round of IVF. For any of the other girls contemplating assisted conception, may be worth a look into if you don't get any funding! I'm going to go to an info evening next yr.

Have a good day everybody
x


----------



## sugarlove

Amy I wouldn't rush into anything yet hunni. Your hormones will be all over the place at the mo. I'd give it a little longer and then make a decision.

I love your hair the way it is. You're one stunning lady on fb!

Your week away sounds like just what the doctor ordered.

Have a fab time
x


----------



## Megg33k

I understand not doing cards, Hearty. I'm sure we could do it again for fun in a few months!

I wouldn't jump to that decision just yet, Amy. Give it a few weeks before you decide. Your hair will look great no matter what you do to it!

Good luck on the bloods, sugar!

I pee'd a bfn today, which is good. No more trigger shot! :)


----------



## NatoPMT

a bfn being good. cant compute

Allie, on that cancer worry, i found this:

https://www.natural-progesterone-advisory-network.com/natural-progesterone-cancer-in-a-cream/

but havent read it properly so cant vouch for how reliable it would be

thanks for that tip off about egg sharing Sugar - what if you only get 4 eggs though? will they then charge you full rate cos you get territorial over the eggs, or do they decide the rate after egg retrieval, so you dont know what you are getting into?

Amy, what a traumatic experience, I'm so sorry you went through that. I would say that as things are so early, your feelings might change daily and very quickly, so i would give yourself at least a month to grieve before you make any decisions. After my mmc, i thought i was going to stop TTC all together and felt that for a good few weeks. Now look at me. POAS Inc. 

Raz, all i can say is massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. I am so so sorry for your loss and am thinking of you. xx


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> a bfn being good. cant compute

:rofl: thanks for making me smile...I had to read Megg's post twice to make sure this was indeed a good thing. :)


----------



## NatoPMT

ha i had to read it a couple of times too, my brain almost created dark matter spontaneously

sorry the witch got you bleu


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> sorry the witch got you bleu

Thanks - I was down in the dumps yesterday...:cry: crisps for dinner, chocolate for dessert...washed down with red wine. But a day makes a big difference back on the hope train and hopefully riding to a BFP :thumbup:

How's things with you?


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i agree Mondays suck big time!!!
I had to go in this morning at 7 (wayyyy too early for me!) for my glucose test, and got to spend 3 lovely hours at the clinic. They put in a butterfly for the bloods to be drawn every hour but i fell asleep and the needle got jammed in too deep and i woke up screaming in pain yelling get it out!! The whole clinic thought i was insane... Anyway had to get seperate punctures for each blood draw. Managed to get into work around 1pm due to the general strike, no mass transport so the cab took almost 1 hour and set me back 20 euro.... Get into work and we have a prospective client from Iran who decides that since im a woman should not shake my hand or talk to me direct throughout the whole meeting. I almost lost it but my boss begged me to ignore him as this client could bring in lots of money. Bad start to the week if i must say...

Amy i totally get where youre coming from....After my second loss i needed a break and didnt try for 5 months. I focused on my work and getting into shape. I felt more ready after that and i think thats what got me through the first trimester. I dont know about going back on the pill though....Did you have a hard time regulating your period when you first came off??? I used the pull out method as birth control as i couldnt get Alex to go back to condoms.


----------



## sugarlove

I presume this is the sort of info you find out at an info eve Nato.

Think each clinic has its own criteria eg age, BMI, crap eggs etc. I'm only just scraping in there on Care Sheffield's rules! 

I'm now shitting myself over the FSH results. Dear god I hope they come back normal!

I'm off for a swim to swim out my agression :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky sounds like a day from hell. Can't believe you manged to fall asleep whilst they were taking your bloods.:haha: You must have been shattered!


----------



## vickyd

Sugar no i wasnt especially shattered im just not a morning person. I never go into work before 9.30,10 being my usual lol!!!


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky, sounds like we are both having one of those days.....I didn't have such a great dr appt this morning, and now have to be monitored. Being sent for a consultation with another doctor, and another ultrasound is being ordered. Completed additional bloodwork this morning too, and have to go back next week again. I might be off of work sooner then I hoped, and I am starting pre-eclampsia......I'm scared to death, and so is OH!! they are already talking about inducing me at 36 weeks.


----------



## vickyd

Shit Mel..... How did they make the pre-eclamsia diagnosis????


----------



## vickyd

I just replied in your journal


----------



## msarkozi

I have a lot of swelling, and high blood pressure.


----------



## LucyJ

> a bfn being good. cant compute

Nato that made my giggle :haha:

Amy I wouldn't rush into making any decision just yet give yourself a bit of time. :hugs:

Oh god mel that sounds scary thinking of you :hugs:

Vicky ow and sorry monday has not started well hope tomorrow is better.

Sugar good luck with the results and hope you had a good swim.

AFM: well I've had some brown spotting today is it possible its due to implantation I think I'm about 7 dpo, do I dare get my hopes up. Now my other problem is my eating hasn't been great lately and trying to get back to healthy eating but its been a bit slow also I know I've lost weight so have been trying to put it on if I were possible pregnant could that and the bad eating hurt the baby.


----------



## Razcox

Evening all my we have been having some crappy days today.

Amy - I would give it some time and maybe think about other methods rather then the pill. When you do decide to TTC it will only delay things waiting for all the chemicals to get out your system. xxx

Vicky - So sorry to hear about your troubles, can fully understand why you are both worried but it sounds like your doctors are on the ball and will be looking after you both xxx 

Meg - Glad you had a nice nap babe and yeah for the :bfn: - well i think its yeah lol

Sugar - Good luck with the test results and enjoy your swim. 

grandbleu - Sorry the :witch: got you hun but the wine and chocolate sounds lovely.

Nato - How you doing pidge?

I know i missed some peps so sorry ladies hope you are all well xxx :hugs:

Anyone that wants to add me on facebook my name is Rachel Blakemore and i have this as my profile pictures:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Xmas/DSC_0054.jpg

Make sure you let me know you are from B & B though so i dont ignore you lol. I am also up for the crimbo cards, dont make mine i have them printed though. PM me if you want to swap cards and i will send you my address xx

Well went to the hospital and had 11 vials of blood taken to Daves 4! Just got to wait to hear from the FS now. Booked in for a D & C on sat as this was the soonest they could book me in. Started cramping a bit today and got pinky CM so not sure i will make it until then. The worst bit today though was at telford EPU they share the same space as matenity so all the ladies were there waiting for there booking in appointment. I should have had my tomorrow and the difference was very glaring, felt like i had salt in the wounds and having it rubbed in my face what i had lost again. It was all a bit much and i had to sit on the very edge of the waiting area with my back turned to all those happy people. Otherwise not doing to bad.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about the crap Monday everyone. :hugs:

Monday's truly blow. I have to work late today for some yearly training and I'm already dragging. I will join you girls on the not sleeping well front, as well.I was awake in the middle of the night thinking I could smell burning and had to examine the house! I have also had really bad, vivid dreams the past two nights. I hope that's a good sign, because as of now I'm feeling no pregnancy symptoms at all. It's like nothing's going on in my uterus at all.

Lucy, that sounds soooo promising. Didn't you have implanation bleeding the last time you were pregnant?

Mel, :hugs: I'm off to go read your journal.

Amy, I would wait a bit and see how you feel once your hormones are back to normal. Enjoy your week with hubby! You deserve it.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im good thanks Bleu - the witch arriving always gets me too, but due to my incessant peeing on sticks i usually have a good idea shes arriving. The christmas baby train is choo chooing your way. 

husband has been away for a week now, ive gone feral

sugar - when do you get your fsh test results back? they are really scary, theres no denying that - best of british to you. I think im too old to give my decrepit eggs away. 

ach Vic, what a morning. I had the same happen to me with a canula in A&E when i started bleeding. I didn't get ignored by a client though. The fine line of cultural respect vs the suffragettes. Always a toughie

Mel, I'm sorry bebe, but......this is the best case for your condition because you are monitored and they are aware of the situation. You and minimel WILL be ok. They will look after you x

Luce - implantation bleeding!!!!!!! You are supposed to be waiting till March. Stop beating me. Eyes crossed for ya 

Raz, that picture is just adorable and making me think i should give up on babies and start on puppies.

The EPU isnt the best place to go, but its also the best place to go. Its just a total bitch that there isnt a side door for us to use. You're being very strong and brave - big hug xx


----------



## msarkozi

Raz, that is a beautiful dog and picture!!! love it!


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I did allie but is was a few days later last time. My hopes fading a bit as I've got a lot of cramping so wondering whether AF is going to start early which wouldnt be a good thing would it. Why is ttcal so stressful and confusing :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Raz, your doggie is just beautiful. He (she?) totally made me smile. :)

Vicky, you seem to encounter a lot of sexism at your job, and that would drive me crazy!!! I don't blame you for getting angry one bit. But yeah, cultural blah blah. It still makes me mad.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, maybe you should start temping so you know what's going on? I know I find it stressful sometimes but it can be really useful in the 2ww. I'm assuming you've had progesterone checked before, right? And luteal phases aren't normally a problem for you? If not, then even the cramping sounds promising. I cramped like crazy before I got my BFP.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for all the lovely comments about my puppy, her name is Raina and she is 1 1/2 years old. She is such a clown and i swear she smiles in pictures :) If TTC doesnt work out we are just going to be those mad people with lots of dogs.


----------



## vickyd

Yes Allie i do get alot of sexism...It sucks and although im pretty immune by now if im having a shit day it does get to me. I think because my work is in the construction industry its hard for the men involved, they always viewed this sector as their own. Every time ive gone abroad as a consultant for some project ive had to work twice as hard to convince the engineers than any male for sure..


----------



## msarkozi

Raz - I swear she is the most beautiful Husky I have ever seen.....is she siberian husky? I love that her eyes aren't the normal blue either.....I think that totally sets her out....I wish I could give her a hug, so you will have to pass one on to her for me :)

Vicky - that really sucks!! our company has a huge diversity and respectful workplace policy. That would never fly over very well here. It is such a shame that it still exists. It's totally uncalled for.


----------



## NatoPMT

i agree with Allie Luce. I think the temping has made things a bit easier for me - it comes with its own problems: consistent waking up times, sometimes waking up in the night thinking you have to temp etc - but it allows you to monitor whats happening, and my dr has looked at my charts too 

there's both peace of mind and worries that come with it - im worry my temp shifts arent strong enough for eg, so you have to weigh it up with whats best for you


----------



## cazza22

Omg Raz I am so fucking sorry babe, I've been AWOL for a couple of days and only just read ur news :cry: I really don't know what to say except ur in my thoughts babe u and ur OH I'm glad uve been referred for the testing and really do hope u get ur answers huny. Ur beautiful puppy made me smile too she is absolutely stunning, I hope she's giving her mummy lots of snuggles to cheer her up :hugs:

lots of lov always xxx Caz xxx


----------



## cazza22

:wave: hi everyone else sorry I've not bin on all weekend i've bin so fricken busy, I've not caught up because I've missed 3 days worth of chatter and on here that is one hell of a catch up haha!!

Hope ur all ok girls xxx lov yas xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz - you are almost 14 weeks!!!! wow!!!! that has really flown by!!


----------



## NatoPMT

How do cazza

Weirdy wierdy fb. Raz, one of your friends is friends with one of my friends. How weird is that.


----------



## Razcox

msarkozi said:


> Raz - I swear she is the most beautiful Husky I have ever seen.....is she siberian husky? I love that her eyes aren't the normal blue either.....I think that totally sets her out....I wish I could give her a hug, so you will have to pass one on to her for me :)
> 
> Vicky - that really sucks!! our company has a huge diversity and respectful workplace policy. That would never fly over very well here. It is such a shame that it still exists. It's totally uncalled for.

She is a Northern Inuit which is a bit diffrent from a husky we have two and a lurcher as well. Here is my website if you wanted a nosey:

www.lukoinortherninuits.co.uk


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo dogcam!!! that will distract me from penguincam and pandacam


----------



## NatoPMT

Raz they arent there, take them into dogcam room, pleeeeeease


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> Raz they arent there, take them into dogcam room, pleeeeeease

hang on a tick will go in now. I am in my scrufs though and wearing two jumpers so i am not looking my best :dohh:

ETA - How odd about FB! Who is it?


----------



## NatoPMT

hahah you just walked past - i see you!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

pmsl!!! i got a close up

her waggy tail is too fast for the camera

oh that has cheered me up


----------



## NatoPMT

i am waving back. i am as well


----------



## Allie84

I'm watching too! Man, I should be working. I saw you! Gorgeous doggies....

Hiya Cazz! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> pmsl!!! i got a close up
> 
> her waggy tail is too fast for the camera
> 
> oh that has cheered me up

LOL yeah my DH just picked up, given her the bottle treat so she will be busy in there for a while

It gets very addictive at work watching that i can tell you. We have a puppy cam planned when Ela has her pups, well fingers crossed she is in whelp


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I had the 21 day test which was all fine but that was to check that I was ovulating never had it done at any other point in my cycle. I've been thinking that I may start charting next month if I dont get a BFP I've always beena bit nervous about doing it I'm not normally this bad in the TWW I think because its my first month of trying since the mmc I'm a bit more on edge. I've not thought about it all day (kept myself busy) untill I saw that I was spotting.

Nato what put me off about charting is waking up at the same time as I know I dont especially as somedays I'm at home somedays I'm doing supply that and I'm not a good sleeper so dont know if that would effect them but will definitelty think about it. 

Raz, Raina is beautiful.

hey caz how are you and little one doing?


----------



## Razcox

cazza22 said:


> Omg Raz I am so fucking sorry babe, I've been AWOL for a couple of days and only just read ur news :cry: I really don't know what to say except ur in my thoughts babe u and ur OH I'm glad uve been referred for the testing and really do hope u get ur answers huny. Ur beautiful puppy made me smile too she is absolutely stunning, I hope she's giving her mummy lots of snuggles to cheer her up :hugs:
> 
> lots of lov always xxx Caz xxx

Thanks caz and huge congrates on the 14 weeks :happydance:


----------



## sugarlove

Raz that website is amazing and what beautiful doggies! I'm broody for another one :haha: was checking out Dogs Trust website today and had to stop myself getting another! Henry might be jealous with him being an only dog! I'm off to befriend you on fb!

Lucy. Hoping it's implantation bleeding hunni!:hugs:

Allie, your no symptoms doesn't always mean no babba don't forget!

Nato, how are you getting on with your hubby being away? Did you have a nice time with your friend? 
I get my results back Wed. Yikes! Have also got my liver scan letter. it's on Xmas bloody Eve. At least things are happening though!

Mel sorry to hear about the possible induction:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

they cleared those treats up quickly. They are doggyhoovers

maybe i should set up a satonthesofasmokingandeatingcam

Luce, your loss was very recent, so its no surprise you are more anxious than normal, see how you get on next month and decide at will. No rush to do anything 

Raz your oh loves the camera. He's all <enter stage right> on our asses


----------



## LucyJ

Dogcam won't work for me will have to try again.


----------



## Razcox

He is making my dinner! Just arrived so will be off for a little bit. Look at everyone lovin the dog cam!


----------



## sugarlove

Doggy cam won't work for me either. We've probably crashed it with too many hits :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

It's working for me now. Sugar I closed down the website then reopened it and it worked.


----------



## dawny690

*Where is doggycam? xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Nato, how are you getting on with your hubby being away? Did you have a nice time with your friend?
> I get my results back Wed. Yikes! Have also got my liver scan letter. it's on Xmas bloody Eve. At least things are happening though!

yes Henry looks like an only dog, with all that pillow dragging

Im ok thanks, me and my friend just sat around eating chocolate and discussing celebrities haircuts. We usually pretend to be jennifer aniston and drew barrymore but we didnt do that as she felt too fat. 

have you had your fsh done before? sorry my memory is shite, did you have it done on day 21 or something? I am sending your blood sample low fsh vibes.


----------



## NatoPMT

dawny690 said:


> *Where is doggycam? xxxx*

here ya go

https://www.lukoinortherninuits.co.uk/live-dogcam/


----------



## msarkozi

I have to try the dog cam at home, as I have to install software at work and they don't allow us to do that (pain in the ass!). I can't wait to check it out!!! :)


----------



## yogi77

Oh Mel I'm so sorry, that sounds scary but I'm sure you will be well taken care of and everything will be fine!

I can't get the doggy cam to work but I'm going to keep trying!

Lucy I hope that's IB, fingers crossed for you!

Allie vivid dreams are a good sign, I had some crazy ones for a few nights! Sorry you aren't sleeping well either.

Nato hope you're doing ok without your hubby!

Vicky sorry about the start to your week with that asshole! 

Megg congrats on the BFN :wacko:

Hi to everyone else I'm sorry if I missed everyone...sorry we're all having such shitty Mondays.

I went to work this morning and left to come home early. I was so tired and felt so crappy...then a lady using the gym (I work at a recreation complex) snapped at me for asking how to spell her name and I swear I had tears and almost started crying...that stuff never got to me like that before...I knew it was time to come home...I really hope I can get some sleep tonight!!

I didn't think the sleeplessness would start this early because it's not like it would be from discomfort or anything...I just lie there wide awake feeling anxious...


----------



## dawny690

*Cute dogs Nato xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are we all today ?

well my stupid body isnt working right still waiting to ov no positive yet urgh think my body is failing me and i doubt i will be testing at christmas now cause i have no clue when i will ov it sucks xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hello to all the ladies who have added me on FB!

Just so you know I do have baby status updates, and even if I don't have a baby related one one of my friends will generally comment about it being related to pregnancy. Just thought i'd warn as I'd hate to upset people with postings about pregnancy and the like xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Dawny, much as id like to pretend they are mine, they are razzers dogs. I might start telling everyone they are mine. 

when do you usually ov jenny? Seems like 17-28 from your charts - keep going every 2 days until you get + opk, then every night for 3 nights (im reciting the SMEP plan at you) 

hope ov comes soon

Yogi, do you want me to bogwash that woman for you. I will. Dont feel bad about feeling emotional, you are allowed to. She's the one whos a snappy cow. Shes snappy, but you are having a baby. In her face. 

are you ok Mel?


----------



## msarkozi

I think I am doing better Nato, thank you!! OH's cousin just phoned and gave me a bit of a pep talk as well and told me about when his wife was pregnant the first time. I think I am starting to feel some relief


----------



## heart tree

I cant keep up with you all today.

Raz, Im so sorry about everything you are going through. I HATE having to be in the same place where happy pregnant women are waiting for their appointments. I agree with Nato, there should be a side door. I love your dog and the dog cam!!!

Mel, Im thinking about you and Kash. I have a lot of faith that things will be ok.

Lucy, the only time Ive ever had spotting like that is when I was pregnant. Just sayin. I cant wait to see some testing happening.

Vicky, what a crap Monday for you too! I dont know how you keep your shit together at your job. I think I would lose it! 

What else were you all talking about? Gosh I cant remember now and am at work so I cant really go back and read it all again. 

This Monday is kicking me in the ass. All of the craziest people are calling today and Monday is my day to field all new calls that come into our agency. Was there a full moon recently? Seriously, Im getting some real weirdos (yes, that is my professional clinical diagnosis). The sky is overcast and gray and were supposed to get rain all week. And AF is just getting me down. Blah. 

Ok, here is my Black Swan spoiler. Ill try not to give too much away, but just enough to decide if you want to see it or not. If you dont like knowing details about a movie you want to see, dont read this.


Spoiler
The movie starts with Natalie Portman as a ballet dancer for the NY Ballet Company. She gets picked for the Lead Principal dancer in the Swan Lake production for the upcoming season. Another girl starts dancing in the same company and Natalie starts having some paranoia that this girl wants to take her place as the Queen Swan. Natalie is a very timid character and this other girl is very outgoing and passionate. The director of the ballet wants Natalie to be more passionate  more like this other girl. Natalie starts to uncover her passionate side, but in doing so, she starts thinking that she is getting manipulated by this other girl. She thinks this other girl is out to get her. She starts to lose her grip on reality. Actually, throughout the movie, you dont have a clear idea of what is reality and what isnt. I wont go into details here, but there are a lot of really intense and disturbing scenes. Like one where she tries to rip a hangnail off her finger and it keeps bleeding. They do a close up of this shot for at least a minute if not more. I had to turn my head. There are a lot of scenes like that where you just cant look at the screen. She throws up a lot and there is quite a bit of blood throughout the movie. I wont give away the ending but I can tell you that by the end, shes completely lost the plot. I thought the movie was clever in an intense, disturbing sort of way. It is gritty and raw, and hard to watch at times. It isnt for everyone, thats for sure. There is a lot of ballet in it and Natalie looks the part. She is so thin, it is scary. But shes beautiful and she played the part to perfection.


----------



## Razcox

Yogi - Its perfectly normal to be like that, i work in a call center in customer service and have been awful the last few weeks. What a bitch though having a go about something like that. Bet if you spelt her name wrong she would have been pissed as well x

Nato - I'm sure my DH would have Raina in the post for you if he read that lol


----------



## NatoPMT

Razzer, you mightve missed it in all the doggycam excitement, but on fb one of your friends is friends with one of my friends. And not disco related - just to clarify


----------



## yogi77

Glad you're feeling better Mel.

Thanks Nato, I hate being such a whiner but I am so tired and irritable!!! Did I mention that yet?!?


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> Razzer, you mightve missed it in all the doggycam excitement, but on fb one of your friends is friends with one of my friends. And not disco related - just to clarify

I know i read that, who is it??


----------



## yogi77

Razcox said:


> Yogi - Its perfectly normal to be like that, i work in a call center in customer service and have been awful the last few weeks. What a bitch though having a go about something like that. Bet if you spelt her name wrong she would have been pissed as well x
> 
> Nato - I'm sure my DH would have Raina in the post for you if he read that lol

It seems like people will find anything to complain about!! I can't see your doggy cam!


----------



## NatoPMT

I have been roped into watching the football so i can text husband with goals as they happen

Hearty, i might be one of those weirdos, think i have called every agency in the world looking for a placement. My sister's hospital monitors admissions against moon cycles for research. I now believe in werewolves. Boo at crappy mondays. 

Mel, glad youve been talked in off the ledge. Whats happening, are you at hospital or when do you have to go back?


----------



## NatoPMT

Razzer, your friend Linda and my friend Adele. It came up on my 'people i might know' - i wasnt examining your friends list in detail or owt. Honest


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> Razzer, your friend Linda and my friend Adele. It came up on my 'people i might know' - i wasnt examining your friends list in detail or owt. Honest

I only have one linda and i dont really know her as such, she is involved in wolf dog rescue so someone suggested her


----------



## sugarlove

I still can't get doggy cam and I'm getting frustrated as I'm dying to see the doggies!

Yes Nato, they did the FSH test on the wrong day last time, so haven't actually had it done yet.

How many fags are you back on? I'm back on them when I drink, so that's been twice in the last week, and another Xmas do to go to on Thurs! Looks like I'm going to be quitting in the new yr yet again. Arse:growlmad:!

Sorry to anyone who's had a shit day :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Dogcam needs Java to work so check you can use this software or it wont work. Sorry to everyone that cant get it xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Raz, that makes sense, Adele is involved in dog rescue too. 7 degrees of doggy separation 

Sugar, thats right, i remember. Idiots. I burst into tears when i got my FSH results, its a nail biter thats for sure, but even a higher fsh isnt unsalvageable. Also, its worth knowing that smoking can increase fsh, so we both need to stop - that stern voice was more at me than at you - i wasnt smoking when i had my fsh done. Im smoking for britain at the mo, cos when i start TTC again i am stopping for ever and ever. None with a drink, nothing.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - I am at work. I go back and see the doctor on Monday, and he will have my blood work back by then. Praying the blood pressure is back to normal by then too. I am just waiting to hear as to when the ultrasound and consultation with the other doctor will be.


----------



## Jaymes

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: 

^^^ Just in general!


----------



## NatoPMT

Mel, you keep an eye on yourself then. Have you told you if theres any symptoms you need to go straight back in for? Im sure that wont be the case though, but bed rest is advised on my google search - take it very very easy

Jaymes you are very generous with the hugs tonight. i might take one, just for attention seeking purposes


----------



## Megg33k

Oh goodness.. I have to admit that I can't remember all of that to keep up! Wow! :hugs: to those who need it. :yipee: for good news. :cry: for bad news! I dunno... I feel lame... but damn that was a lot of reading! I swear I love you all dearly... but my brain can't handle so many pages of info at once!

I did add Raz to FB and will PM for her address... I caught that. I also caught that Mel has pre-eclampsia and it worries me! :( I read the spoiler, and I think I'll wait until the disturbing stuff can be seen on a smaller screen. Thanks, Hearty! I don't know what else I wanted to reply too... Gorgeous dog... That was important! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes I'll take one of those hugs too.

Mel massive :hugs: to you, try and take it easy. Hope you don't have to wait to long to see the dr.


----------



## msarkozi

I will definitely keep an eye on myself. I wasn't told any symptoms or anything to watch for, but was told to drink lots of clear fluids, limit my salt, and rest. I actually hate salt, so it's not something I add to my food, but I will have to read labels to monitor how much is in what I am eating. I was also told to go into emergency whenever I needed it......I think what I will be doing is going to the clinic and asking to hear the heartbeat a couple times a week.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Jaymes I'll take one of those hugs too.
> 
> Mel massive :hugs: to you, try and take it easy. Hope you don't have to wait to long to see the dr.

hmm. you take a hug off Jaymes, and give it straight to Mel. So you aren't technically any hugs down. 

I see. 

<nods>


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: so glad I have you girls to cheer me up!!! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

> so you take a hug off Jaymes, and give it straight to Mel. So you aren't technically any hugs down. I see. <nods>

:haha: hadn't looked at it like that so here's another :hugs: mel and one for you nato for always making me smile.


----------



## NatoPMT

I am now 2 hugs up. 

<nods harder>


----------



## Jaymes

:laugh2: I love you girls.


----------



## msarkozi

me too! :hugs: and an extra one for Nato the hug taker :hugs: lol!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm just sending out a load of hugs! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I think we all need the hugs for sure.....stupid Monday's!!!!! they can just suck it!!!


----------



## jenny25

thanks nat the last few cycles before jamie the metformin got me to ov cd 17 and from having jamie to first af i didnt get an positive opk and ff kept changing my ov date so i doubt i ovulated , i planned on doing the smep i thought it was cool too do i got preeseed cause my cm has changed too plus i got the syringe and stuff for self inseminate incase its a long day when paul is out late so who knows my body has just gotten to pre ov temp which is below 98 when my temp goes up to above 98 then that means i have ovulated xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha

i am taking hugs willy nilly, and stuffing them in plastic bags. Im getting my share all right. 

screw mondays. 

Jen, just keep on the smep, then...to quote the plan, you wont get tired or fed up of doing the do. Hope it happens soon


----------



## heart tree

ARRGGGHHH I'm HATING this Monday! I'm giving a hug :hugs: but think I need to take 4. So I'm negative 3 now.


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty sending you a :hugs:

Monday's suck roll on tuesday for us all.


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: 
I agree, bring on Tuesday!


----------



## Megg33k

I sent more than enough... You can take more than 1. Its fine. I'm not having a bad day... So, I'll give up my share for the moment. Although, Nato... You greedy girl! You best not stuff too many into that bag! You SHARE those hugs, you hear me?


----------



## msarkozi

lol!!! Good thing hugs don't come in the form of lindt chocolate :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

> lol!!! Good thing hugs don't come in the form of lindt chocolate

:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Now I wish they DID come in the form of Lindt chocolate... I'd make up an awful story just to get more than my fair share! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: I think I would too......I can just picture Nato mutilating it......I still think of that poor bunny with just the bell left! :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

> I think I would too......I can just picture Nato mutilating it......I still think of that poor bunny with just the bell left!

Mel when ever I see them in a shop it makes me think of nato.


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, I think Lindt should make one named after our Nato! Its only fair that others do to a chocolate version of her what she does to Lindt's other creations!!


----------



## msarkozi

LucyJ said:


> I think I would too......I can just picture Nato mutilating it......I still think of that poor bunny with just the bell left!
> 
> Mel when ever I see them in a shop it makes me think of nato.Click to expand...

Me too!! One should definitely be named after her! :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

> Yes, I think Lindt should make one named after our Nato! Its only fair that others do to a chocolate version of her what she does to Lindt's other creations!!

:haha:

Oh my god megg that came at the perfect time I was just having a :cry: not really sure why just feel a bit emotional tonight and your comment made me laugh out loud thank you I needed that.


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Yes, I think Lindt should make one named after our Nato! Its only fair that others do to a chocolate version of her what she does to Lindt's other creations!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Oh my god megg that came at the perfect time I was just having a :cry: not really sure why just feel a bit emotional tonight and your comment made me laugh out loud thank you I needed that.Click to expand...

Aww! I'm so happy I could make you smile! :hugs: Loooooooove yooou!


----------



## VGibs

I just stopped in here to see what was shakin and I ended up laughing so hard Im sure a spot of pee came out...better check my drawers. LOL You gals are CRAZY!


----------



## heart tree

OMG I am totally laughing (in my head mind you, since I'm at work, I don't want to look like one of the crazy people that keeps calling me today)

I started thinking...if Nato were a Lindt chocolate, what part of her would I eat first. Then I realized how perverted that sounded. Then I couldn't stop laughing in my head. 

Thanks for giving me that image girls!!! 

Sorry Nato, you aren't even here to defend yourself!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, Virginia!!! You should stick around! Its fun here!

Hearty - Now I'm laughing out loud at what part of Nato you want to eat first! :rofl: I'd start at the feet... for torture purposes!


----------



## LucyJ

> Aww! I'm so happy I could make you smile! Loooooooove yooou!

Love you too :flower:



> I started thinking...if Nato were a Lindt chocolate, what part of her would I eat first. Then I realized how perverted that sounded. Then I couldn't stop laughing in my head.

:rofl: now you've got me thinking about what part to eat first :rofl:

Love you girls


----------



## LucyJ

I dont want to leave you lovely ladies but I must go to bed and try and get some sleep :sleep: as have to be up tomorrow to catch the bus.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Oh Hearty that got me laughing!!! Poor Nato....I hope she reads all this :) 

If Nato were chocolate, I would probably start with the fingers......or just go straigh for the head and gobble the whole chocolate down :)


----------



## jenny25

well i have just spoken to paul and we are going to have a practice run of the home insemination too see how it goes eek kinda nervous lol any tips to shake those hips ;)


----------



## heart tree

Good night Lucy. Maybe you'll dream about Lindt Natos. 

I wish it were time for bed. I want this Monday to be over with! It's only 3:30 here <insert temper tantrum>

The only redeeming factor of this day is that it brings me one day closer to ovulation.

Do you think Lindt Nato would come in a dark chocolate version? I love dark chocolate!


----------



## Megg33k

If you're using a syringe/plunger thingy... just put it in as far as you can and squirt! No biggie. Its the way we did Conceive Plus before BDing!


----------



## Megg33k

I would hope she'd be dark chocolate!


----------



## heart tree

I would probably start with her head too! Not sure why, but it just seems right.

Jenny, how are you going to do it? Are you going to have him deposit his sample into a cup? And then are you going to use a needless syringe to squirt it inside of you?

If so, draw it into the syringe slowly, then tap it so the air bubbles rise to the top, then push the air bubbles out.

Then, insert the syringe as deep as you can. You want it as close to the cervix as possible. Push the syringe plunger very slowly. If you do it too quickly, all the semen will squirt out of you. Then just lie there with your hips elevated and maybe give yourself an orgasm if you can. That's it! You're done!


----------



## jenny25

well i done it and i found it very weird , i found that the syringe was slightly on the small side i only had a new oral one i used preseed and managed to o but i think more came out than in so i dont think i would do it that way again i got 4ml of swimmers too but i dont think it worked well for me xxx


----------



## heart tree

I had a hard time finding needless syringes that were long enough. I ordered some off of Amazon. They were longer than the oral ones, but not by much. You might want to try doing it with a soft cup instead. You have him deposit the sperm into the soft cup, then you put the soft cup inside you and give yourself an orgasm. None of it will leak out.


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun i have a softcup here or the uk version is mooncup so i dont know if its the same lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

They aren't the same. Moon cups are a lot deeper and are more solid. The soft cup is called the Instead Soft Cup. I know that girls in the UK have gotten them. They are much more shallow, which means his swimmers won't get trapped in the cup. The material is like a thin plastic and can move around. I can't really describe it, you'll just have to see it for yourself LOL!

If you use the cup, after you insert it, you should move the thin plastic stuff around your cervix, just to make sure the swimmers are getting to the place they need to go. 

This sure is messy business, isn't it? Why can't we just get pregnant from a long hug?


----------



## Megg33k

I have LOADS of needless syringes... What size do you want? I think I could post them overseas!


----------



## jenny25

lol thanks megg something like the same length as a tampon the ones with the applicator would be ideal i bet you in 2 days time my chart will show that i ovulated sods law aint it who knows ach well xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... What size do you have now? They should say at the bottom by the plunger.


----------



## jenny25

its a 5ml one xx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh.. I think mine are all 3ml now that I'm looking! Never mind me. LOL I thought I had a good idea for a second! :haha:


----------



## jenny25

lol thank you my lovely anyway you know see the sex part i feel as if its getting into the routine part again its like its become more of a chore rather than do it as you feel its making me hate sex now and dont want it x


----------



## heart tree

But wait Megg, what I've found is that a lot of them are short and squat. What we're looking for are long ones. They don't have to hold a lot, they just need to be long. Online, they recommended using one that is 4 inches long or longer. I've had a hell of a time finding some that long, even if they are 10mls. Can you measure yours?


----------



## yogi77

You ladies are hilarious... I just had a 3 hour nap, woops!! I didn't want to screw up my schedule, I hope I sleep tonight!

Just want to say I fully support a dark Lindt bunny.


----------



## heart tree

you mean a dark Lindt Nato!


----------



## jenny25

lmfao ha ha ha lindt is lovely though after eating a few i start to feel sick ha ha ha

yogi did you get my add of fb ? 

you know i have a confession , see how my fertility appointment is next month and some places dont treat people as its done on the nhs so i need to stop and i need your help guys ive smoked for 13 years and i have stopped before thats cause i had glandular fever but i think im gonna fine it hard even though i wanted to stop and i know i have to because i want the treatment so bad xxx


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, I've never smoked, so I don't know how to tell you to stop. But I know there are lots of girls on here who smoke. Hopefully they can give you some suggestions.


----------



## yogi77

jenny25 said:


> yogi did you get my add of fb ?

yes I did, I added you! 


OOPS I meant a Dark Lindt Nato!


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - it does feel right for some reason to start with the head! :haha: And I am sure Nato lindt would be the most sinful of all chocolate :)


----------



## dawny690

*Jenny I cant help you quit im affraid I stopped for a while but as soon as I stated my job I started back up again  xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

awww dawn dont worry i guess i will need to get my strong head out and battle it head on lol 

thank you my lovely yogi xxxxx


----------



## VGibs

jenny25 said:


> thanks hun i have a softcup here or the uk version is mooncup so i dont know if its the same lol xxx

They have softcups right in the pharmacy here...I could send you some if needed


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun , im gonna order some from amazon xxxx


----------



## VGibs

Ok! I sent some to a friend in Glascow not too long ago haha Well I guess it was about 10 weeks ago because she is now about 5 weeks preggo


----------



## Megg33k

I can't help with smoking... I've never been a smoker! Sorry, hun!



heart tree said:


> But wait Megg, what I've found is that a lot of them are short and squat. What we're looking for are long ones. They don't have to hold a lot, they just need to be long. Online, they recommended using one that is 4 inches long or longer. I've had a hell of a time finding some that long, even if they are 10mls. Can you measure yours?

I'd say its about 3" is all.


----------



## msarkozi

so Raz, I just logged into the doggy cam, and I am disappointed......It's only showing me a black screen....I realize it is 3:20 am there right now, but it's only 8:20 pm here :haha: I will have to watch on the weekend :)


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls!! :rofl: You make me laugh! Oh, and I'll give out some hugs and take some hugs. :hugs: Monday is nearly over, hooray! I had a 13 hour day and am soooo happy to be home on the couch, and now it's nearly time for bed. :sleep:

I am coincidently about to eat a Lindt reindeer and I feel rather odd about the whole thing now!!!

Yogi, soooo happy you got that nap in. :hugs:

Hearty, I don't think I'm going to be seeing Black Swan in the theater now. It's sounds far too disturbing! Thanks for the info.

Mel, I just tried looking at it too. :haha: Looks like doggies are fast asleep.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: are you biting head first??? 

I can't wait to see the doggies during the day:)


----------



## heart tree

LONGEST

MONDAY

EVER. 

So glad it is over and I'm hunkered in for the night. OMG I just realized I have to take my Femara! I would have killed myself if I forgot. 

Glad your Monday is winding down too Allie.


----------



## Allie84

Phew! Don't forget the drugs! Alex was just commenting on how cluttered my nightstand is. I was like, "um, it's prenatals, epo, b-vits, vit e, magnesium, aspirin, preseed, soy, and now progesterone cream. You know why!" But seriously, it looks like a pharmacy threw up on my nightstand. 

:hugs: for a long Monday, Hearty!

Mel, I did eat it head first, lol.

I'm off to sleep. Good night!


----------



## NatoPMT

oi you lot stop talking about torturing me while im asleep

thats hug karma

this is a really good stop smoking site:

https://whyquit.com/


----------



## grandbleu

Wow lots of new pages...I don't think I read through everything...but just wanted to say* "Hi"*! :wave:


*PS.* *Question for you ladies*: Is it worth it this cycle to order *Pre-Seed* or not...I don't have abundant EWCM so I'm thinking it might be good (it's about 20 euros...is that a normal price? - off of amazon). Any other hints to get my EWCM in a better state this TTC month...I'm trying to be a better TTCer (I'm admittedly a bit crap at the whole thing). Thanks!


----------



## Megg33k

I'd do Conceive Plus instead. Pre-Seed still kills sperm... just less than most lubes. Conceive Plus isn't supposed to kill them at all.


----------



## grandbleu

Wow thanks *Megg* - that's so mean of them to market it like it's so perfect for the little swimmers. How did you find that info. out? (PS. thanks so much for your help - how are you doing???)


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> Wow thanks *Megg* - that's so mean of them to market it like it's so perfect for the little swimmers. How did you find that info. out? (PS. thanks so much for your help - how are you doing???)

They show it on their literature. This is their photo... It comes with the product... Clearly there are less sperm on the pic with the PreSeed than on the semen side! 

https://www.peak-nutrition.co.uk/assets/product/0/0/1/sperm%20in%20preseed.jpg

I'm good! Awake too late. But, good! Hoping for symptoms soon! I hope my little ones are still going!


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> I'm good! Awake too late. But, good! Hoping for symptoms soon! I hope my little ones are still going!

Glad to hear it...but you guys need some sleep....:sleep:....I know they are doing just fine.

*PS.* Just ordered *Conceive Plus*..will arrive just in time for BD and fertile time next week! It's impossible to get all this TTC stuff in France...had to order from the UK...what a pain but so excited! Maybe this is the extra push I need :thumbup:...if only things could be easy again like the first time...


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Just got a call from the EPU and they have had a cancellation so they can get me in on Thursday afternoon now. Had a lot of cramping and some bleeding over night though so not sure if it is going to happen natrually anyway in the next few days. I start to get bright red blood then it stops and goes to brown, dont think my body wants to let this one go.


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry again *Raz* - I know for me it just happened and there was nothing I could do to stop it but every miscarriage is different. :shrug: I don't know whether or not you want it to happen naturally but I just wanted to offer some extra :hugs: during this time - once is hard enough...no woman should have to go through this once let alone more than that.


----------



## jenny25

awww raz i dont know what too say i know this is really painfull for you right now , thats good they have a space earlier for you and its good your body is letting it go but i know its hard to let go i felt the same when i lost jamie 7 weeks ago i had to make the choice to let him go because of his problem and i must admit it was one of the hardest things i ever done xxx


----------



## jenny25

Girls we have postive opk whoop whoop finally yay :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## grandbleu

Go *Jenny*! Ready for some :sex: action...go catch that egg. What's your plan??? BDing everyday??? :dust:


----------



## jenny25

https://img713.imageshack.us/img713/9620/yaym.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NatoPMT

This whole being friends on FB is a minefield. I just got confused and sent a complete stranger a friend request thinking she was Yogi. Who, incidentally, I&#8217;m already friends with, but like I said, I got confused. 

I then couldn&#8217;t unsend the friend request so have messaged her apologising and telling her to ignore me. 

She&#8217;s the friend of a discoer, so if any of you get a message saying who is that weirdo, feel free to pretend you don&#8217;t know me. 

Razzer - thinking of you xx

Congrats on the +ve jenny. Now get to bed.


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> This whole being friends on FB is a minefield. I just got confused and sent a complete stranger a friend request thinking she was Yogi. Who, incidentally, I&#8217;m already friends with, but like I said, I got confused.
> 
> I then couldn&#8217;t unsend the friend request so have messaged her apologising and telling her to ignore me.
> 
> She&#8217;s the friend of a discoer, so if any of you get a message saying who is that weirdo, feel free to pretend you don&#8217;t know me.

You have an uncanny way of making me laugh out loud :rofl:. Thanks...needed it! Sleep well :sleep:


----------



## sugarlove

Boo I still can't get dogcam:growlmad: I'm trying it on a different computer too!

You girls are crazy with all this talk of Lindt bunnies and eating Nato! :haha:

Well I'm bored at work. Got nobody booked in for a careers i/v till 2.30, so it's going to be a very long day. Still, at least I can go on BnB!

Raz, sorry you're getting cramping and bleeding. :hugs:

Jen, get BDing you dirty mare:haha:

Have a good day everyone
x


----------



## jenny25

well thank you my love god today is tuesday as well paul is always busy on a tuesday i hope he aint home too late i wanna jump on him when he gets in arghhhhh nightmare lmfao well im gonna dtd as much as possible ha ha ha ha xxx


----------



## jenny25

well my plan is to bed tonight tomorrow morning tomorrow night and the next morning does that sound ok or is it too much ? xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Sounds like a plan jenny as long as you  thats all that counts xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*We didn't manage to  last night but we did  this morning right if you dont want to read any TMI please dont look under the spoiler if you do want to read TMI then read under the spoiler 


Spoiler
Normally when we have  hubby goes on top or from the side and he normally initiates(sp) the  and when we have  this way I tend to have a fairly bad leakage problem  but this morning I decided to initiate(sp) the  and went on top of him and there was hardly any leakage at all   so Im thinking this is the way we should carry on as that way we lose less spermies  and maybe more chance of getting a  and it be sticky maybe I dont know I could just be stabbing in the dark and be totally wrong????

If you do read under the spoiler I would be grateful of your thoughts thanks  LOVE YOU ALL   xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

*Dawny* - I always heard that on top had gravity issues but I'm thinking the more I read about other people's stories is that as long as you are BDing then really any position can be good and lead to a BFP! If there's less leakage then go for it...TMI but my problem with that position is how to "get off" at the end without losing :sperm: so I never end in that position IYKWIM.


----------



## jenny25

hey dawn hun , we could be testing at the same time :D i looked at your last chart you ovulated cd19 which i think probably i will be the same have you had your + yet? 
i heard about the gravity issue aswell but im thinking of him on top or behind its abit like shoot aim fire lmfao xxx


----------



## dawny690

jenny25 said:


> hey dawn hun , we could be testing at the same time :D i looked at your last chart you ovulated cd19 which i think probably i will be the same have you had your + yet?
> i heard about the gravity issue aswell but im thinking of him on top or behind its abit like shoot aim fire lmfao xxx

*I havent been using opk's yet  Might try one today xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

ooooooooooooo  i figure on christmas day i will be 9dpo so their is no way :bfp: will be their :( xxx


----------



## dawny690

jenny25 said:


> ooooooooooooo  i figure on christmas day i will be 9dpo so their is no way :bfp: will be their :( xxx

*Its funny you say that hun as my reading I had with sandra had a strong link to 26th so maybe thats when Im going to get my  we might both be pregnant together  xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

woooo hoo that is so awesome hun we could be bump buddies together lol :D:D:D
i think cheri said something about november so it could be a birth month or a concieve month from a cycle that started in november so who knows hun :D with my pregnancy with jamie i got a bfp at 10dpo but the one last year i was 11dpo so who knows xxx


----------



## VGibs

Dawn - When I got pregnant this time I nearly raped my OH and was *ahem* straddling him on top. We then went to brunch an hour away. And I was sitting up the whole time. So Im pretty sure being on top has its advantages.


----------



## dawny690

*Jenny I would love to be bump buddies with you and Megg of course  xxxx

Thanks Virginia xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

oh yes id love all of us too be bump buddies :D how good would that be xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at Gibs. Dirty girl.


----------



## VGibs

Just call me Jenna Jameson


----------



## dawny690

* Look at this opk  ALMOST there? This opk is new to me a good friend sent me them xxxx

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0230.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0231.jpg*


----------



## dawny690

*^^^^ Looks better IRL xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

oooo dawn thats almost their  try one in a couple of hours , do you have a long lh or a short one ? xxx


----------



## dawny690

jenny25 said:


> oooo dawn thats almost their  try one in a couple of hours , do you have a long lh or a short one ? xxx

*Both  it varies the earliest I got a  was 13dpo (I think) and the latest was 19/20dpo but my lp ranges from 17-21 according to FF xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*That was with weak wee too going to finish this glass of coke go loo then not drink or wee for as long as possible and test again with strong wee xxxx*


----------



## Allie84

Haven't had a chance to read yet but just had to complain quickly about my temp drop. :( Boo. And also complain because I was up in the middle of the night super hot and sweaty, hotter than ever, probs thanks to the progesterone cream, but it didn't even keep my temp up.


----------



## jenny25

yay :D sometimes my surge lasts for 2 days but sometimes it can just be hours x


----------



## dawny690

*Sounds like you, me and Megg are going to be bump buddies together as WE are all going to get our 's xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

Allie84 said:


> Haven't had a chance to read yet but just had to complain quickly about my temp drop. :( Boo. And also complain because I was up in the middle of the night super hot and sweaty, hotter than ever, probs thanks to the progesterone cream, but it didn't even keep my temp up.

Temp drops suck...I try to think myself hotter when I take them in the morning during the dreaded TWW but it hasn't seemed to help yet! 

In your case though...not to get too excited but it's 7 days after your O-day and could be an implantation dip!!!??? Just an idea.


----------



## jenny25

awww you know what i hope that we do hun i think it would be the best christmas present ever then i could give my fertility appointment to some one else id do anything for over forever baby xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Awwww me too hun me too I would give anything if I had it to get a sticky baby and for everyone else to get one too xxxx*


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Jenny.

Good luck Dawny and Jenny. :dust: I hope you get BFPs!\

Good luck quitting smoking, Nato. :hugs:

Megg, I can't believe that about preseed. I bought that crap this cycle thinking it would help. I already get EWCM, so I probably just made my chances worse!!

I'm in a bad mood today. There's just no way I'm pregnant and this was my last chance before my due date. :cry: I just want to go home from work.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, I've just got a few of my blood tests back early.

They are as follows:-
FSH 6.2
LH 4.3

I think they're ok aren't they? Please tell me they are, as I've been dreading getting these 2 back.
x


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, that's fine.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Megg. I could cry with relief (like Nato!:haha:)

When you say fine, is this is in a good bracket or just adequate? Nato where are you, I need your googling skills?

I really started to think I might be up shit creek with the FSH:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Under 9 is good! :) The lower the better, but as long as its under 9, you aren't expected to have issues.


----------



## Allie84

That's good news Sugar!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I don't think your chart looks bad at all. Have a look at my 3 pregnancy charts on 9/30/08, 11/11/09 and 5/17/10. You'll see drops on all of them, but I stayed above the coverline except on my first pregnancy which was clearly an implantation dip. Yes, the progesterone will make you sweat. Oddly, I'm not even taking progesterone and have been dripping in sweat. I wonder if it is the Femera.

By the way, I got pregnant all 3 times using pre-seed. I tried Conceive Plus and didn't get pregnant. I'm not convinced that Conceive Plus is better to be honest. I think they both work well as I've heard lots of women getting pregnant on both. I was trying for 8 months without anything and then the first cycle I used Pre-seed, I got pregnant for my first time. Just sayin'!

Ok, so I hate to whine, but if Monday was bad, so far Tuesday is treating me like crap. I woke up to a kitchen full of ants!!! GRRRR! We tend to get them in the rainy season, but not as bad as this morning. I almost missed my bus to work because I spent my morning killing ants and scrubbing my counter tops. Please let the rest of the day be mellow. Please!


----------



## jenny25

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## NatoPMT

YEAY!!!!!!! Sugar, thats a great FSH score - well bloody done you (like you have conscious control over it)

Under 6 = 'excellent' so you are pretty damned close to excellent

I think you should discuss the ratio with your dr though, Im sure its absolutely fine and most sites say thats ok, but a lower LH might indicate something to discuss with the FS according to what this Dr says, referring to a ratio of 6.1 FSH to 4.3 LH

https://www.askmedicaldoctor.com/medical/doctor/index.php?xq=39060

although he also says the difference might be down to the measurements the individual lab takes - also hypopituitarism is usually associated with low FSH and LH, not a different ratio so i suspect he might be talking bollocks, but ask FS just in case 

Allie, that temp drops looks suspicious to me. I will be watching for a rise tomorrow. Eyes crossed. 

AFM: i am back in phantom pregnancy mode, having pretend implantation cramps (at 3dpo, ahem). I love how i still have phantom pregnancies when i havent even had sex.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps my one time i got pregnant, i was using preseed too. Maybe in the photo, they are all camera shy and hiding at the edges. 

i am still advocating a cup of green tea a day for ewcm.


----------



## jenny25

god im annoyed sorry i had to get the smileys out their , well paul knows i got the positive opk today and i wanted him to come straight home from work for some loving well now he has decided to go to asda with mil to get shopping in arghhhhhhhhh why why why he knows i get tired later on at night and it puts me in the i cant be bothered mode why oh why can he not go to asda tomorrow night instead


----------



## dawny690

*Oh Jenny hun you will have to jump him as soon as he gets back xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

*Here are the comparrison pics top one is the test from earlier and the bottom one is from about 10 minutes ago

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0240.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0238.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0237.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/OPK%2014th%20Dec/DSCI0234.jpg

I think looking at the difference the surge was earlier xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> AFM: i am back in phantom pregnancy mode, having pretend implantation cramps (at 3dpo, ahem). I love how i still have phantom pregnancies when i havent even had sex.


I had phantom pregnancies when I was still a virgin! I guess I've always been crazy...every month was always a potential baby in my head whether or not I had sex...I never got the "talk" so that might have had a lot to do with it! :rofl:

Oh no - I've already ordered Conceive Plus...need more positive CP stories ladies! Glad pre-seed works though.

I drink like 5 cups of green tea a day...me thinks too many but really if it's for TTC there's never enough, right???


----------



## jenny25

aww dawn that is postive hunny :D yay you and me on the same day yay :D:D:D:D

i know i will need to jump him when he gets in maybe i should nap now so when he comes in im more awake lol xx


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha!! you are defo more mental than me bleu. You are a high ranking mentaller. 

I am putting my stern face on to remind you that too much green tea can inhibit vitamin uptake, inc folic acid. 

bugger though, do you take EPO? green tea is supposed to work in conjunction with EPO

also, cough medicine gave me a tiny bit once.

edt: Heart, boo again at another crap day squishing ants.


----------



## LucyJ

Ok girls havnt read back but need some advice and well a hug to be honest have had a lovely day out but on the bus home it was pacted with tiny babies and pregnant women and it was all to much I could feel the tears coming and couldnt stop them managed to make it home before I broke down in sobs which I did on my bedroom floor steves not home yet I just feel horrid it was just to much :cry: The trigger I've had some bleeding this morning and a lot of cramping its dark red/red blood similar to AF I assume that it is starting but now its just pinky but only when I wipe nothing in the loo or anything sorry if to much info I'm so confused I'm at the most 10 dpo AF isn't meant to be due till saturday so I guess I cant be pregnant :cry: just as I got my hopes up and now I'm worried that I've started so early assuming thats whats going on is this just a one off never had this before I've always had the same cycle 29-39 days should I be worried, should I go and speak to my dr I'm so confused and then seeing all these tiny babies was just to much its not fair. I'm so sorry for a me me post and to be so whingy its just hit me really hard in the last half hour. :cry:

Right going to go back and catch up.


----------



## grandbleu

Hugs for you *Lucy*...sorry for the sucky ride home with all those fertile ladies and babies. UGH! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

* Jenny how many days is your cycle? xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh, Luce, this is one of those times where you can have one of my bagged hugs

:hugs:

I think at this early stage after mc, anything can happen with cycles, and its not something to worry about. I know the disappointment is there if this isnt your month, and the reminder in the form of children everywhere but remember when Vic said that her dr told her that 5 cycles in a row is considered investigating if this new cycle type is the norm

If its spotting or early af, its nothing to worry about at this stage. 

x


----------



## dawny690

* Lucy xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

hugs lucy xxxxx

dawn - it depends hun i can have a lp of 14 days start spotting on 14dpo or 13dpo or sometimes af doesnt come till 15dpo so my cycle can be from 31-32 days hun just depends when i ovulate hunny xxx


----------



## hoping:)

:hugs: to everyone having a crap day. I am too... I am just so tired and out of it. I was having af cramps yesterday and was sure I was about to start but nothing yet... I'm sure she will show her face in the next few days. 

Lucy- I wouldn't worry too much about your cycle because like Nato said cycles after mcs always take a little time to regulate. Sorry for your run in with all the pregos and babies... it just feels like another kick in the face. I have moments when I just can't help but want to scream or cry but it is natural.

Jenny & Dawn- yay for ovulation:thumbup: FX you both catch that eggy!


----------



## dawny690

*Ooooo whats your EDD Jenny? Mine would be 3rd Sept 2011 sounds like we wouldnt be far behind each other my cycle last time was 36 days xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

Lucy - I hate to be the pregnant girl saying this...when I had my last MC there were four other people in the waiting room. Two women were pregnant and were chatting non stop about how amazing being pregnant was and the one other lady was screaming at her little baby girl because she was crying. My OH actually stood up and told the pregnant women that we were in the middle of loosing our baby and asked for some sensitivity. I remeber feeling so hopeless and so angry that I was here with all these people who were where I wanted to be. So I just kind of melted into my OH and started sobbing in the waiting room. 

There is nothing to be sorry for or to worry about and if you felt like crying on the bus then you should have darn well cried your heart out and hang what anyone would have thought. As mothers of angels we deserve to feel these saddness' and to have broken hearts. As unfair and awful as it may be, it is still something we all struggle with and we all have our own ways of dealing with it. So I say cry and be sad, you are entitled.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie that's not a temp drop, it's way above the coverline! I've heard great things about conceive plus and preseed so stop your worrying:haha:

Lucy, sorry you've had an upsetting day. Like the others said, after a mc your cycles can be messed up for a while. I wouldn't read too much into any bleeding at the mo. It's still early days since your mc :hugs:

Thanks for the advice Lucy. I've read in my Zita West about normal levels, and she says anything under 7 is good for LH and 6-8 is good for FSH. I'm putting my FSH in the under 6 category which is excellent as I was only just above it at 6.2 :haha: 
I've also got prolactin levels back. They are at 109. I freaked when I looked in my book, but I've just realised that they are measured in ml/l rather than ng, so I think I'm ok. Where are my E2 and testosterone results god damn it to pt me out of my misery! Think I'm going to have to wait till tomorrow for those :growlmad: Arrrrrgh!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! I guess I'm overreacting about my temp drop. If it doesn't go up again tomorrow I will be upset. I was tossing and turning just roasting last night so maybe my bad night's sleep dropped my temp. 

Lucy, :hugs: Do you think there's any chance it may be implantation bleeding or is it too much for that? I agree with the other girls that your cycles may be strange due to the mc still. I know mine have never been the same since! Not that that's promising, but yeah. Also, what VGibs said really stuck with me about being an angel mummy having a right to greive and feel this way. I bet that good cry was really good for you. :hugs: 

Hearty, I'm off to look at your charts now for some hope! Sorry about the ants, yuck!


----------



## sugarlove

I forgot Hearty! Sorry my love and sorry that you are having a shit day. Urgh to the ants. Almost as bad as my mice!:growlmad:
x


----------



## NatoPMT

The prolactin range stated on my tests are 102-496, but i have read other ranges as normal being 30-600 - i wish theyd make their minds up, either way you are defo in the normal range. Cos you are at the bottom of the range on my NHS results, i would bring it up with the FS again just to make sure you get your money's worth from them.


----------



## jenny25

well i checked ff and it says 7th september hun :D how cool  

well paul isnt going to asda he will be in after 8 so i will be jumping on the band wagon then again early morning pmsl hahaha yeee haaaaa xxx


----------



## dawny690

jenny25 said:


> well i checked ff and it says 7th september hun :D how cool
> 
> well paul isnt going to asda he will be in after 8 so i will be jumping on the band wagon then again early morning pmsl hahaha yeee haaaaa xxx

* you go girlie I'm going to jump hubby again later and then tomorrow after work  wow we are due literally 4 days apart  xxxx*


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies,

Jenny woo hoo for the positive OPK go get some :sex: in!! You too Dawny!!

LOL at Nato adding random strangers to FB!! Who did you think I was???

Allie a temp drop right now is totally normal, don't worry about it! I have a temp drop every cycle at around 6 or 7 dpo and I think I read somewhere that it is expected to be like that, pregnant or not! You still have lot's of time!

Sugar I don't know anything about those numbers but if the other girls say they're good then I'm sure they're all good!

ewww Hearty sorry about the ant infestation!!

Lucy so sorry you're feeling down hunny :hugs: The spotting might not be AF, don't lose hope yet...

DH and I are both home sick today...he is such a big baby when he is sick so I am taking care of him, even though I feel like crap too...grrrrr...I really DO NOT need to get sick right now but I feel like it's coming now...


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls I feel bit better now got a masisve hug from steve when he got home which always makes me feel better. I think because my cycles went back to normal straight away after my two previous mc's it scared me that this one was so different but your right it could just be an odd one.

Allie it just seems to much to be implantation and the cramping is so so bad its definitely not the way I want to start a pregnancy to be honest. The bleeding is just very light spotting now very odd hopefully its just a blip and next cycles will be normal no scratch that next cycle will lead to a BFP.

Thanks Vgibs your so right I did cry on the bus but only a little just had tears rolling down my cheeks couldnt stop them but didnt want to completely brake down did when I got home. Your right I need to allow myself to feel I am a mummy of angels and that is so damn sad sometimes :cry: My mum's had a rough day she's not going to see my brothers little girl before christmas now (we dont have her for chirstmas this year) thats made her sad and it made her sad thinking she should have another little grandchild this year so she had a bit of a cry (my mums not a big cryer) I think I forget the impact our losses have on those around us as well. I'll be stronger tomorrow but for today I'm going to grieve for my angel babies.

Thanks for all your support. Didnt take it all in that I read but here goes sorry to hearty that your have a bad day ants what a nightmare hope tomorrow is better for us both, go for it Jenny good luck, yay to sugar and your test results thats good news, Allie I'm hoping its an implantation dip keeping everything crossed for you and last a dark chocolate lindt Nato sounds good to me :flower: Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, I hope you catch that egg girly!

Lucy, god, I can't tell you how many days/moments I've had like that. Some days it is just impossible to keep it together. Especially when your body is playing tricks on you. I'm glad you got a big hug from Steve. I know you don't want to start a pregnancy with bleeding like this, but it isn't abnormal at all. I'm still going to hold onto hope that you have a sticky bean in there if that's ok with you? I'm sending you 1,000 hugs :hugs:

Dawny, I'm not sure you've caught your surge yet from what I could see. It looks like it is coming soon though. You should be BD'ing just in case.

Nato, I was having phantom symptoms yesterday until I remembered I was only on CD 4! Probably too early to test yet, don't you think? :rofl:

My day seems to be getting better. I hate killing things, even ants. Hopefully they got the message and won't be there tonight.


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy, god, I can't tell you how many days/moments I've had like that. Some days it is just impossible to keep it together. Especially when your body is playing tricks on you. I'm glad you got a big hug from Steve. I know you don't want to start a pregnancy with bleeding like this, but it isn't abnormal at all. I'm still going to hold onto hope that you have a sticky bean in there if that's ok with you? I'm sending you 1,000 hugs

Yeah that is ok thank you for holding onto hope for me and for all the :hugs:

Pleased your day is going better hope it continues that way :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Will do Nato thanks:thumbup:
will check with him about the LH and FSH if I can ever afford to see him again!

This means that I officially meet the criteria for egg sharing if I decide to go for it! They wanted my FSH at under 8. Could mean a cycle of IVF for a grand rather than closer to 4,000 (why won't my pound sign work on my laptop!)

I also looked into how the sharing worked. If it's an uneven number, I would have to give the extra to the recipient.


----------



## vickyd

damn i just wrote a long post and got thrown off the site grrrr!!!!

Hearty i hate ant season, ours is in June and its a bloody nightmare. I have this trick where i make a trail of pepper which they follow out to the balcony. If that doesnt work i stomp around like a madwoman!

Luce i hope that you are preggo but if youre not dont worry about the short cycle. i had three really short ones followed by a really long one right after my D&C. I think my first regular cycle was in May just one month before i got pregnant.


----------



## MinnieMone

hi ladies... 

haven't had a chance to catch up as have been out most of the day, but wanted to ask the experts a quick questions.

I am day 10 from the start of my period (proper flow) and have got a positive smiley on an OPK, I have never got a positive that early (it's always day 13/14). Does this mean that the egg probably won't be mature enough? I always get ovulation cramps as well, and nothing this month, the only reason why I tested this early is that i got some ewcm this morning, which I never get either. All very odd, but it is first cycle since mc so that's probably why it's all over the shop.

does early ovulation mean the chances of BFP are reduced?

thanks lovelies, will go back now and catch up. x


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty, you are asking the wrong person......it is never too early to test for a POAS addict!!! :haha:


----------



## vickyd

Mone im not an expert but ive never heard of early ovulation being a problem. Everything ive read points to problems associated with very late ovulation.


----------



## jenny25

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

im sitting waiting upstairs for paul he has been in since just before 8 and i go down and he is on the laptop playing bloody championship manager im raggin:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Allie84

Mone, I'm not sure. But you might not even ov until CD12 even with your positive OPK today. And I think CD12 is okay!

Oh no, Vicky, I hate when my posts get deleted like that. 

Yogi, sorry you and hubby are getting sick. Somehow when OHs get 'man-flu' it's always worse. ;) I hope you both feel better soon!

Jenny, I was a champ manager widow for a few years. Luckily he has no time to play it now he's a student as well. :haha: I'm so evil for being happy about that.


----------



## jenny25

lol i can actually feel myself ov out my left side the now and i wanna watch crime watch lol x


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks I feel abit calmer about things now I've spoken to you girls. Thanks for sharing you experience Vicky its reassuring.

Mone I think thats fine and as I understand it that means you should ov in the next 24-36 hours so that would be about cd11/12 which is good I think. 

Oh sorry jenny I hate it when my hubby does that I would go downstairs shut the top of his laptop down and jump him or go down stairs naked that should get his mind of the game :winkwink:


----------



## vickyd

Jenny dont go down and start nagging....It will totally kill the mood! Just go down there and seduce him!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, CD4 would be for me the same as 6dbo, which i threatened to test on last week. So in my head, i think thats a perfectly acceptable day to start testing :rofl:

Mone - FF seems to define early ovulation as CD12 or before, but i dont think that would be classed as medically early, and i cant find any reason why that would be an issue, go for it I say

Yeay and double yeay at sugar. Brilliant news. Cheap ivf not in a backstreet - whats not to like. I hate that saying, just for the record, so i dont know why i said it. Thats a huge saving. You are gonna beat me to the bfp. I have my eye on you. 

haha at Mel popping up when the opportunity to goad someone into early testing presents itself

Yogi, i dont even know how she appeared for me to think she was you. I dont even know why i thought she was you

good advice to jen, Vic. 

Glad you are a bit calmer Luce. We dont want any bus crying. I did that once in a post break up phase and a homeless person put his arm round me. I was really going for it. 

i must go to bed. goodnight bumpity bumpers


----------



## msarkozi

Nato, I'm just trying to do my job as a pusher :)


----------



## dawny690

*Jen just go down and start doing stuff to him that he likes like a sexy dance or something then he shouldn't be bothered with the game  xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

it worked lmfao had a bit of a dilema aarron woke up and cause he is not well we obv had to wait a little longer but got the deed done it was good lol
so hopefully get some in tomorrow xxx

does anyone watch csi new york ? x


----------



## Allie84

Glad the seduction worked, Jenny. :thumbup:

It's very quiet in here tonight on this 'side of the pond.' How's everyone doing? Hearty, hope your Tuesday went better than your Monday as the day wore on.

I'm starting to feel more hopeful about this cycle because the sore boobs are in full force and I'm feeling some cramping. That said, I do feel these things... every.single.cycle. Then I get :bfn:. I'm not testing until Sunday, 12dpo. That's my goal, because I have afun weekend planned and I don't want to be saddened by a BFN before then.


----------



## CJSG1977

Well even though I have broadband I still dont seem to be on here! But it was the weekend and then I came down with a cold....

Fair play on the seduction! Glad it worked Jenny.

Not sure I saw it earlier but big :hug: Amy. Sorry this happened.xx

Hope things are going well April! xx

My niece who was pregnant same time as me and then mc a week after I did is over 8 weeks pregnant and didnt feel she could tell me. So I am gutted, but happy forn her that she got through the 6 week mark. So she is now due her 3rd child. I am a great aunt and not even a mum yet. 

Dont think it will happen now. We never got to make love this last few weeks. My brother turned up at the pub and was up chatting in our room with Chris and ended up sleeping in the same room for 3 nights! Right on ov. I have been in the crappiest mood. And Chris is being really weird and its putting a strain on us. Really making me question our future. This last week everything he says or does bugs me. Sorry for my rant. Just funny stage I guess.

How is Megg??? Nato??? Lucy?? So many I havent mentioned. For my own sanity I need to get on here more LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, CJ! How hard! :hugs:

I didn't read everything, I can't lie! I glazed through it! Sorry! Its been a tough day... Bloody hormones!

I'm fine though... Just tried to stay away a bit. Not too much to report. My full "symptom spotting" report will be in my journal soon... but its not very exciting! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Allie your symptoms suggest either that you are pregnant or that you have excellent progesterone production. Either way it is good although obviously you want it to be great! 

Hi CJ! Sounds like a rough patch. Maybe all of the changes in your life are catching up to both of you. It is normal to have off periods in any relationship, especially when you are doing something as big as you are. Hopefully you can talk to him about it before it gets out of hand. 

Megg I'll take a peek in your journal. These hormones and the tww are really taking a number on you. Many hugs my friend. 

Just came back from the gym. Nothing exciting on the ttc front or any other front for that matter! Today was much better than yesterday. Hopefull tomorrow will be even better.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Hearty! :hugs: I just got the post up! It was long! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Ugh, Tim's 80 year old father just broke his pelvis. I work with the elderly. A fall like this can be a death sentance. He's in the hospital. We don't have any more information. Can't we have one uneventful Christmas that doesn't involve hospitals? They live 3 hours away by plane. Not sure if we'll be making a trip out there. Is it awful of me to be worried about the possibility of us missing ov because of this? Oh, that is so awful.


----------



## Megg33k

Its not that awful of you... I would worry about it too. Just because you want him to be okay doesn't mean you stop wanting a baby! You should know that the 2 thoughts can co-exist without you being selfish!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg you are right. I probably won't be expressing this to Tim though. I just need to be the supportive wife and hopefully seduce him no matter what is happening. We'll see!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I don't think I'd tell him. Men aren't good with that sort of stuff. Just do your thing and keep going! :kiss:


----------



## jenny25

well we didnt manage to get any in this morning paul woke up late cause he went to bed late playing champ manager so he has just left for work and i woke up at my usual time but i feel so ill :( like something is sitting on my chest and in my throat so guess who has caught aarrons bug me!!! well had a great temp rise so i have ovulated cause its now in post ov temp thingy oh well i will try get some in tonight but my smep didnt work the way i wanted it too :(


----------



## LucyJ

CJ so good to see you sorry things are a bit odd with you and oh I say talk to him its probably just all the change you've been through and it sounds like your working so hard so its bound to have an impact. :hugs:

Hearty I'm so sorry about tims grandfather and yes it is perfectly acceptable to have those thoughts your bound to I hope you can still catch the egg and hope everything is ok. 

Need advice so bleeding had stopped last night and none first thing this morning so decided to do a test just to confirm I'm not pregnant so I can relax and just let my body do what ever it is doing the only thing is its positive and now I'm spotting bright red blood. I wish I hadnt of tested now as dont want to think about lossing another baby and with the blood and the cramping I dont see how anything else could happen. I've attached pic's not the best the line is faint but definitely there and pink came up with in the the 3 min time limit as well:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0239.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 26









DSC_0240.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 27









DSC_0241.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 28









DSC_0242.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## jenny25

omg hun i see a line :O yay xxx


----------



## grandbleu

I see a faint pink line *Lucy*.


----------



## jenny25

lucy i am just thinking how many dpo are you ? the bleeding could be from implantation hunny is their anyway you can get betas done ? or even call epau to see if they could fit you in xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls I can't get exicted as I'm definitely bleeding red blood its not like a normal flow but have to have a panty liner on and have got cramps thats not good is it :cry:

Going to meet my hubby for a cuppa be back soon. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy I can definitely see a line on EVERY pic!

Keep an eye on the bleeding, I had bright red blood and everything was fine.

Do you think it might be left over hormones from the last pregnancy? Or did you test BFN?


----------



## grandbleu

Enjoy your tea :coffee: with your OH! I'll be praying for you hon...will you go to the doctor to confirm or just wait and see what happens??? :dust:


----------



## jenny25

ok sweet dont worry ok i know its hard but everything will be ok just take things easy speak to hubby and see what he suggests xxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG, Lucy! I know you must be cacking yourself! There's 100% a line there! No question! I know you know it could go either way, and I hope with every ounce of hope that I have that it goes the way we want! I would love for this to just be a rocky beginning to your forever baby! Definitely speak to Steve and see what he thinks! Or maybe get in contact with a doctor. Perhaps both! I don't know! Just know that I'm thinking of you and that 2nd pink line... and you'll be in my heart and mind whilst I sleep away the hours tonight! I've never been so happy that I stayed up too late and checked BnB "one last time" before bed! Love you loads, sweet girl! Be well! And, positive vibes to that little beany in your tum!


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy I see a line sweetie. How exciting! Try and stay as calm as you can. I'd be tempted to go and see a Doctor. Maybe they can examine you and offer you some reassurance.
The bleeding could still be implantation bleeding. I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:
Did you defo test BFN after your last mc?


----------



## Sparkly

OMG Lucy, I definitely see a line in every pic! Strange about the bleeding though. How many DPO are you hun?...I hope this is your forever beany babe xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thank you for all your comments I feel surprisingly calm as does steve I think we are of the opinion that theres nothing we can do we just have to have hope which if I'm honest I'm not sure I have but steve does so thats good. I definitely tested negative after the last mc and have had a normal period so sure its not left over hormones. Decided no point in going to epu its to early to see anything if they did a scan so have made an appointment to see my lovely dr to have a chat with her and see what she says. 

I'm so glad steve was working locally today as meeting him for a drink was so good I had a decaf tea just in case and came straight home and had some fruit although I have eaten to lindor balls but needed the sugar.

I'll update you when I've been to the dr's I'm still bleeding I think its the cramping that is the most worrying. 

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

p.s. I'm not sure exactly how many dpo I am at the most I'm 11 dpo.


----------



## vickyd

Oh Luce i so hope this is it for you and Steve!!! 
Love ya and sending you all my best positive vibes!!!


----------



## jenny25

lindor balls ha ha im sure nat will love that ;) , when do you have the doctors hunny ? cramping is normal honey little twinkle is burrying themselves into make a comfy spot for the next 9 months :D:D:D xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Oh Lucy stay try to stay calm. Please know that I do hope this is a good outcome for you! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Jenny my appointment is at 2:50pm I've just spoken to mum and I feel really calm and a little bit hopefull. I hope your right Jenny that little one is just getting snug.

Thanks dazed.


----------



## jenny25

i will keep my fingers and toes crossed hunny maybe the doc can send you up to gyne to at least check cervix and stuff or maybe see if they can offer you something to help hunny xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - I see the lines too so will be keeping everything crossed for you hun. Let us know how you get on at the doctors xxx


----------



## Allie84

OMG Luce!!!!!!! I'm thinking of you. :hugs: I hope everything goes well at the Drs. I am sending every ounce of positive thinking I have your way right now! Good luck girlie. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - just looked at your chart and your temp's back up :happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

OMG Luce!!! way to go hun!! I am glad you are going to see your doctor to help give some insight. I am thinking too that maybe little Luce is just trying to get all snug in there. I am hoping so much for you that this little one is here to stay!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

ooo allie look at your chart its lovely :D xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Amanda its perfectly understandable to have feelings like that. This has been a long road and anything that comes along and changes our routine feels like an interruption. But I agree, men dont understand this to well so I wouldnt say it to Tim.

I hope you got the eggy Jenny!!

Two embies Megg!!!!! OMG!!!! :hug:

And OH MY Lucy! God your must be in a funny place. I see a line on every pic. Please update us as soon as you can.

AFM still in bed with the lurgy, ov been and gone with no BD. I do hope its just a phase with us. Missing ov is just making my feelings worse I think.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks guys! Yes I was sooo relieved to see my temp go back up! Actually it's higher than ever but I did just start otc progesterone cream 2 days ago so it's probably that. I still like it, though! :happydance:

Lucy, how did your appointment go? Maybe you're in it right now? Thinking of you! :hugs:

Oh, CJ, so sorry you missed ov! :( I hope you get well soon. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

im in bed with the same thing cj it sucks i woke up this morning feeling utter poo like knifes were cutting my throat and my chest is so heavy urgh so mil is getting me some meds from the chemist and aarron has the doctors cause he is still not much better either the only thing is his fever is gone which is good but is still complaining his tummy hurts so i had to give him syrup of figs to help him go poo which isnt nice its like black charcoal yuk xxx


----------



## Allie84

I hope you feel better soon, too, Jenny. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thanks allie , think its just the change in weather really thats got too me sucks tho that its came at the time of ovulation too but hey i love having a moan ha ha 

does anyone want a cuppa ? im gonna stick the kettle on lol xx


----------



## CJSG1977

I'll have a cuppa LOL!!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Hi just a quick post, need to go and read back.
I've got my eastrodial level back (whatever it's called!), it's come back at 141pmol/L. Receptionist said normal follicular levels are 0-587, so I think this level is ok as it was done on day 3. 
Megg/Nato or anyone else who is good at interpreting results can they help please?


----------



## jenny25

well cuppas are made and got some digestives wooo hoo :D xx


----------



## heart tree

Wow Lucy, I wasn't expecting to wake up to this news. I'm praying with all my heart that everything is ok. It is completely understandable how scared you must be feeling right now. I hope this one is just getting comfortable for a 9 month stay. Thinking of you.

Allie, your chart looks beautiful. I'm feeling really excited for you.

Thanks for the words for me girls. Just to clarify, it is Tim's dad, not his grandfather, who broke his pelvis. It's so weird to me that his father is 80! My parents are in their early 60's. But Tim is 41 and he's the youngest of 3 boys, so it makes sense. I won't be telling Tim about Ov time. You all are right, he wouldn't understand. I'm just going to do my thing and try to catch the egg. His father is a healthy guy, so let's hope he'll recover from this and Tim and I can give him a grandchild before he dies. 

Sorry some of you are sick. No fun at all!


----------



## hoping:)

Wow Lucy! I am keeping everything crossed for you:flower: Congrats!

Heart tree- I'm so sorry to hear about your father-in-law:hugs: I hope he recovers fine

Allie- your chart definitely looks promising:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Big germ-free :hugs: to all our sickies! 



CJSG1977 said:


> Amanda its perfectly understandable to have feelings like that. This has been a long road and anything that comes along and changes our routine feels like an interruption. But I agree, men dont understand this to well so I wouldnt say it to Tim.
> 
> I hope you got the eggy Jenny!!
> 
> *Two embies Megg!!!!! OMG!!!!* :hug:
> 
> And OH MY Lucy! God your must be in a funny place. I see a line on every pic. Please update us as soon as you can.
> 
> AFM still in bed with the lurgy, ov been and gone with no BD. I do hope its just a phase with us. Missing ov is just making my feelings worse I think.

Oh yeah, you missed all of that, eh? :hugs: Thank you!

Sorry you're sick!



sugarlove said:


> Hi just a quick post, need to go and read back.
> I've got my eastrodial level back (whatever it's called!), it's come back at 141pmol/L. Receptionist said normal follicular levels are 0-587, so I think this level is ok as it was done on day 3.
> Megg/Nato or anyone else who is good at interpreting results can they help please?

I found the conversion into units I knew, and that looks fine! In fact, it looks great! They like it see it under 75, and yours was about 38!


----------



## Megg33k

Loving your chart, Allie!!! :)

No news from Lucy yet?


----------



## jenny25

nothing yet megg hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Might have to go back to bed just to while away the time! I need to know these things!


----------



## sugarlove

Megg I could kiss you! Thanks so much. I have spent ages trying to convert it to make sense but I was confusing myself, but I trust you so thanks a lot. The relief! Just waiting on the testosterone and I'm done thank god. Just got to get through my gynae appt tomorrow, then I can try and relax and enjoy xmas.

Hearty, sorry to hear about your Father in law. You really are having a shit time of at the mo hun :hugs:

Allie, look at you with that sexy temp rise. It's looking really good :thumbup:

Jenny well done on the BDing, hope you catch the egg :thumbup:

How's you and the twinnies doing today Megg? I'm off to stalk your journal

CJ nice to see you on here. How's the pub going? Sorry to hear things have been a bit strange with your hubby x

Hearty, early ov is fine, get BDing 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out

Just waiting for news from Lucy now!


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Girls! Wow, Lucy... I hope the Dr went very very well!

Hearty, I agree. Don't tell, but "comfort" Tim as much as you can. :winkwink: 

Meg-g33k - I don't think that I can think of you as just Megg anymore. :) How're you doing with all those shots?

I'd eat Nato's Lindt toes...

Sorry to all the sickies. I've been on the verge of being sick myself for about 3 weeks. I feel as if a cold is about to come on, but it hasn't yet. I think at this point I'd rather it hit hard, so I can be done with it! 

Are we at page 1000 yet? Love you people!


----------



## MinnieMone

hi everyone.

Lucy - thinking of you, hope the GP appointment went well. Can totally see your lines and I'm hoping the bleeding is just implantation as the others have said. Big hug

Megg - I just had a gander at your journal. Your 'sweaty' time in Walmart is I think a very good sign, I had that with all my BFP's, usually before implantation, just a general feeling of being 'off' and hot and bothered. The fact you are so tired and getting twinges is also so so positive. 

CJ - sorry you are having a rough time of things. I'm sure it will all settle down once you get into a routine. I have off days with my OH, I think it's just part and parcel of rellies, especially when you spend so much time together, I took myself off for a 2 hour walk today and had a lovely hot chocolate in the park cafe with marshmallows and it was great to have some me time. Maybe you could try and get a bit of space for a few hours?

Allie - I don't know anything about charts, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Raz/Amy - hope you are both doing ok.

Hearty - sorry about your father-in-law. Don't feel bad hun for worrying about missing ov, hopefully whatever happens you will be able to squeeze one in (no pun intended!)

Sugar - again I know nada about levels etc, but I'm hoping it's good news for you. Sure google queen nato will be on soon to give some professional advice. it's great we have so many on here who know their stuff. I learn more on here than any GP can tell me.

Have a lovely evening everyone.
x


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Megg I could kiss you! Thanks so much. I have spent ages trying to convert it to make sense but I was confusing myself, but I trust you so thanks a lot. The relief! Just waiting on the testosterone and I'm done thank god. Just got to get through my gynae appt tomorrow, then I can try and relax and enjoy xmas.
> 
> Hearty, sorry to hear about your Father in law. You really are having a shit time of at the mo hun :hugs:
> 
> Allie, look at you with that sexy temp rise. It's looking really good :thumbup:
> 
> Jenny well done on the BDing, hope you catch the egg :thumbup:
> 
> How's you and the twinnies doing today Megg? I'm off to stalk your journal
> 
> CJ nice to see you on here. How's the pub going? Sorry to hear things have been a bit strange with your hubby x
> 
> Hearty, early ov is fine, get BDing
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out
> 
> Just waiting for news from Lucy now!

No problem, honey! I found a website with conversion rates per hormone! You can find it here: https://www.globalrph.com/conv_si.htm# 

You just divide the pmol by the listed conversion factor (#) to get the pg! :)

https://i55.tinypic.com/25f7ecn.jpg

Twinnies aren't causing any trouble. I wish they would! Its a bit early though, I suppose!



Jaymes said:


> Hi Girls! Wow, Lucy... I hope the Dr went very very well!
> 
> Hearty, I agree. Don't tell, but "comfort" Tim as much as you can. :winkwink:
> 
> Meg-g33k - I don't think that I can think of you as just Megg anymore. :) How're you doing with all those shots?
> 
> I'd eat Nato's Lindt toes...
> 
> Sorry to all the sickies. I've been on the verge of being sick myself for about 3 weeks. I feel as if a cold is about to come on, but it hasn't yet. I think at this point I'd rather it hit hard, so I can be done with it!
> 
> Are we at page 1000 yet? Love you people!

Ha! LOL You can call me whatever you like! Shots are going well! I guess we've noticed we talking about them less, eh? Well, I think the issue before was not enough heat. Because we've started to make sure its warmed and then making sure that the heat post-injection is significantly warmer, and I'm not really in pain now! :yipee:


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> Lucy - thinking of you, hope the GP appointment went well. Can totally see your lines and I'm hoping the bleeding is just implantation as the others have said. Big hug
> 
> Megg - I just had a gander at your journal. Your 'sweaty' time in Walmart is I think a very good sign, I had that with all my BFP's, usually before implantation, just a general feeling of being 'off' and hot and bothered. The fact you are so tired and getting twinges is also so so positive.
> 
> CJ - sorry you are having a rough time of things. I'm sure it will all settle down once you get into a routine. I have off days with my OH, I think it's just part and parcel of rellies, especially when you spend so much time together, I took myself off for a 2 hour walk today and had a lovely hot chocolate in the park cafe with marshmallows and it was great to have some me time. Maybe you could try and get a bit of space for a few hours?
> 
> Allie - I don't know anything about charts, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Raz/Amy - hope you are both doing ok.
> 
> Hearty - sorry about your father-in-law. Don't feel bad hun for worrying about missing ov, hopefully whatever happens you will be able to squeeze one in (no pun intended!)
> 
> Sugar - again I know nada about levels etc, but I'm hoping it's good news for you. Sure google queen nato will be on soon to give some professional advice. it's great we have so many on here who know their stuff. I learn more on here than any GP can tell me.
> 
> Have a lovely evening everyone.
> x

Thank you, honey! I do hope you're right! I just worry it was more due to me having been so sedentary lately that the extra effort was a bit much. But, I don't think a week of laziness should effect me that much in the big picture. So, I like your theory better! How are you doing, honey?


----------



## dawny690

*OMG Lucy  for you hope everything goes well at docs.

AFM OPK is negative  xxxx*


----------



## yogi77

Wow Lucy, you must be having some conflicting feelings right now!!! That is definitely a BFP and I hope it's just bubs getting snug in there good. Thinking of you and will be checking for your update. Big hugs! :hugs:

Hearty sorry to hear about Tim's dad, I agree with the other girls in that you just keep on doing your thing and don't tell Tim about ov time but try to get him to :sex: anyways...there is nothing wrong with thinking about ov time, we all would be!!

sorry to the girls feeling sick, hope you get better soon!

Allie, not surprised your temp went back up!! Fingers crossed for you!

Dawny hope you caught that egg!

CJ good to hear from you, sorry you are having a rough time, but there are lot's of changes going on in your life right now so hopefully things will settle soon!

DH and I are both feeling a bit better today at least he was able to go to work. I have my Dr. appt this afternoon...should I ask for an early scan for reassurance or just go with the flow and wait for when I get one scheduled?


----------



## sugarlove

Hey Yogi, there's no harm in asking for an early scan if you feel that it would help you.
Glad you are both feeling better
:hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

I'm ok thanks Megg, got a very early 'smiley' on opk Day 10 yesterday and another positive today, so I think my cycle is just out of whack since the mc (it's the first proper one), so not stressing too much about it. I actually am fine about not being pregnant again for a while as I don't think I could handle it. My GP is sending me for some bereavement counselling which i definitely need as this time it hit me hard. Apart from that - all good!

I can totally see how you are feeling re the IVF comments etc that you wrote about, I don't know why anyone would have a problem with IVF, if I could get funding I would do it in a heartbeat. Alas I'm even too old for egg sharing, mine are way past sell by! but live and let live I always say. do you normally feel so sleepy megg? Did I read somewhere that you are taking steroids also? Since I've been on them I found even when pregnant that they kept me awake, so the fact that you are so tired (if you are on them), can only be a positive sign. I'm keeping everything crossed for you x

I hope Lucy is ok. Maybe the gP referred her straight to epu. I know it's too early to see anything, but they might be able to say where the bleed is coming from.


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry for being so long been on the phone to my parents. Well it's not really good or bad news to be honest more bad than anything I guess my dr said the chances are I'm going through an early mc but there is always a chance but she didnt want to give me false hope which I appreciate but she also said she's not going to say theres no chance of all being ok its just very slim. I'm booked in for blood work tomorrow to see what my hcg levels are. I feel very calm its odd to be honest maybe I'm just numb to it all but in Oct when I lost the baby despite trying to cling to hope I know in my heart it was going to be bad news were as this time I dont feel that I knew the chances are its not good but there is a part of me that has just a slim glimmer of hope. Who knows but I cant control it so I have to just wait and see. 

I am scared of going through another loss but calm it's a bit of a strange feeling. I'm going home on friday meant to be going to a show on saturday (its steve christmas present from last year) so have put my dad on as first reserve.

Thanks for all your support means a lot to me. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Lucy, really hoping for good news for your tomorrow with your bloods. What's happening with the cramps and spotting now?
x


----------



## LucyJ

It's very light spotting at the moment still red blood the cramping has eased in the last 20 mins ago but it does seem to come and go. Its such a confusing time.


----------



## jenny25

awww lucy im sending you huge hugsss xxx when will you find out the blood work hun ? i hope they dont keep you hanging around waiting xxx


----------



## sugarlove

take it easy and get lots of cuddles.
x


----------



## msarkozi

awe Luce, I am going to be hoping the best for you hun! If the spotting and cramping are easing, maybe that is a great sign! I am glad you feel so calm about it all right now. Will they continue to monitor your hcg levels?


----------



## LucyJ

Blood work should be back by friday my dr told me to ring friday afternoon. Mel they are going to see what level they are first then decide whether to monitor them.

I think I'm calm as I can't react to anything if that makes sense untill I know what I'm dealing with.

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

awww lucy i really wish you the best hunny 

girls i just realised we have 1001 pages in here :D xxx


----------



## yogi77

Lucy I am thinking about you and hoping for good news for you. Stay strong!! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls

Luce, i am praying for you, am glad you are calm and have your lovely man to look after you. 

I have loads of work to do tonight so shouldnt be on here. If i come back, ignore me so i have to go away

ps Sugar, my E2 was 57 - you so win that one


----------



## heart tree

Lucy I want to send you as many hugs as humanly possible. I think you are doing the right thing in trying to stay calm. You really don't know what is going on right now, and worrying a lot isn't going to change what is happening one way or the other. You also haven't had a chance to get attached to this pregnancy which would also explain why you are feeling calm. What will be will be and you will have more information soon. I'll be in and out today, but will keep checking in to see how you are doing. Please know that I'm thinking about you.


----------



## heart tree

I'm respectfully trying to ignore Nato, but am unable to. :hi: Hi Nato!


----------



## dawny690

* Lucy my F'X for you xxxx*


----------



## Jaymes

I'm ignoring Nato too! :laugh2:


----------



## NatoPMT

stop ignoring me!!!!

hearty isnt ignoring me. 

argh, ignore me, im supposed to be working.


----------



## yogi77

Nato, have you tested yet?


----------



## Megg33k

Mone - Totally get what you mean about being okay with it taking a little longer. Its all so scary now. And, yes, I'm on steroid therapy. And, I'm not always so tired. I do prefer more sleep than I'm getting at night, but I could get through a day on 5.5 hours in the past. And I can't figure why it is that I'm waking up after only 5.5 hours each night anyway! I hope its a good sign. The IVF thing... Its just hard to hear people talk it down when it was so difficult to go through.

Lucy - I'm keeping everything crossed for a christmas miracle for you, honey. I think you're handling it correctly! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! Amanda! I got the blanket! Pics shortly!


----------



## Jaymes

:wave: Nato... Go get some work done.

Yay for the blanket! That seems so quick!

Personal dilema in my journal if anyone wants to comment...


----------



## heart tree

Oh, thank god Megg, I was starting to get worried. Yay!

Jaymie, I'll go have a peek in your journal. 

I haven't had a lot of time to read in full the disco thread, but will later. I have to go see a client shortly. 

Nato, I see you on here, but I'm ignoring you.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Lucy, I really pray it's good news for you. I think Hearty's right, it's all been so sudden you feel calm because you haven't had a chance to attach or feel any way, really. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I wish I could give you a real life hug!!!

Hearty, I am sorry to hear about Tim's father. I hope he recovers well. I also hope you don't miss ov. :hugs:

Megg, from what I've read on here sleeplessness is such a good sign. FX. :hugs:

*ignoring Nato*

Jaymes off to your journal....

Hi Mone. :wave:

Good blood results, Sugar! :thumbup:

We've had an exciting day at work. We've had our second student arrested this week, and today the assault involved one kid going to the hospital in an ambulance...hope everything is okay. The assaulter was one of 'our' students from the room I work in.


----------



## jenny25

here is a link for free ivf in london girls have alook xxx

https://www.createhealth.org/free_ivf.htm?gclid=CLaOuJSA76UCFQ8f4QodvkCQpA


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I'm ignoring you, but I can see you lurking!

I may have better E2, but you beat me on those excellent FSH results you sly dog :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Jenny, this is what I've been looking into it's egg sharing. Have received loads of stuff in the post about it. I'm seriously considering it! It's IVF in exchange for eggs.
:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

yeah it would be something id think about too i guess it would depend on my tests if i could do something like that xx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for all your support what a day it's been I feel so tired I guess it's all been a bit emotionally draining.

Steve went and got me a macdonalds as I didnt feel like cooking, I know its not healthy but it tasted good had a festive burger and chips. Curled up in front of tv now watching an episode of friends.

I know I'm not meant to but had to just this once :hi: Nato right now I'm ignoring you.


----------



## jenny25

why we ignoring nato ???


----------



## LucyJ

jenny she's got lots of work to do and we should ignore her so she goes and gets her work done. :flower:


----------



## dawny690

*And she is made of chocolate  xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

chocolate people have rights as well you know


----------



## jenny25

lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooo ha ha ha thats so cruel but funny pmsl xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

im watching a programme about pompeii. and googling free ivf. and not working. 

why do i not just do some work.


----------



## Jaymes

LOL! I love the Chocolate Nato... But it is Christmas and everyone is sending sweets to the office. My body doesn't react well to large amounts of sugar, and I've been tasting cookies and chocolates all day... My Tummy Hurts!


----------



## jenny25

is anyone watching a touch of frost? xx


----------



## NatoPMT

wooo hooo i have finished my work. i have done it

signed, chocolate natodeer


----------



## jenny25

yay nat xxxxx


----------



## Sparkly

Nato :haha: you make me laugh....chocolate natodeer......:rofl: are you white, dark, or milk though?


----------



## LucyJ

Well done chocolate natodeer.

I'm off to bed now girls feel exhausted hope I sleep :sleep:


----------



## NatoPMT

night night Lucy, hope you sleep well. Look after yourself. Oo and having a banana can help you sleep

Sparkly, everyone wants dark. Im not sure yet whether i will go with the crowd pleasing dark, or out myself as the milk underdog

what am i talking about. 

whats going down with the twin embies. thats what i want to know


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> Sparkly, everyone wants dark. Im not sure yet whether i will go with the crowd pleasing dark, or out myself as the milk underdog

Bleugh!! not me!!!! I like milk......to me you're a milky chocolate natodeer :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Good night Lucy :hugs: Hope you sleep well hun x


----------



## Allie84

Well done getting your work done Nato!

I was comptemplating going to Weight Watchers and then Yoga after work but then I wondered if I should do yoga during the 2ww and have now gone to neither and am sitting here eating chocolate (Toblerone). :blush: Oh, and I'm a milk chocolate lover, too!

Good night, Lucy. Sleep tight. :hugs:

Yeah I've been thinking about the twin embies too. I guess we'll have to venture to Megg's journal to find out! Off I go.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! You lot crack me up! For real! I was off sleeping for 4 hours, or I'd have come on sooner! LOL

So, the sleeplessness is a good thing? And, being tired is supposed to be a good thing too, yeah? I've got those covered. Although, it sounds like one would cause the other! :rofl: 

Here's an odd one for you... I temp every time I wake up... even from naps. This isn't out of character for me. Its force of habit. Anyway, my temperature (regardless of what time of day I was sleeping) is rarely ever higher than low 98's. Twice now, its been in the 99.5's... but I don't feel feverish at all. And, I slept a SOLID 4 hours. So, its not like it should have been elevated. Trust me, saying you have to take your temp at the same time each day is kind of rubbish. Its still fairly accurate for me at any time of day. I've tested the theory many, many times. So, why is it so high? I guess I TECHNICALLY have a fever... but I don't feel like I have a fever! :wacko:


----------



## jenny25

megg for me in the evening when i have ovulated my temp is always in the 99's but since its day time hun for you i guess those little eggs are implanting :D:D xxx


----------



## Allie84

The temp rise sounds suuuuper positive to me!! FX FX FX!


----------



## Jaymes

My vote is for a tri-colored Nato deer! I love all three!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Melt them all into a flowy waterfall of mixed chocolate goodness? Nato would be the best tasting Nato in the world!

Thanks, girls! I hope its a positive sign!


----------



## heart tree

Megg sounds like a good sign to me too! 

Allie, what a crazy day. Did you ever feel like you were in danger? I think yoga in the tww is fine. You just shouldn't do inversions or twists. Who am I to say though? I refuse to work out during the tww anymore just in case. 

Argh my dryer broke and my landlord won't replace it. Tim and I have to buy a new one. I had to do laundry today so now I'm sitting at a laundromat waiting for my clothes to dry. I forgot to download an episode of Dexter so now I have to cruise the Internet. Are any of you up to keep me company?


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - I prefer milk chocolate, so you are totally a milk natodeer to me :)

Hearty - I am here, but after I eat supper, I have to work.....unlike Nato, I will actually be working :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Boo to work Mel!!! I'm catching up on everyones journals. Haven't gotten to yours yet. How are you feeling? I hope you are relaxing!


----------



## msarkozi

yeah tell me about it! I am just thankful I can work from home, as we are having quite the snow storm, and would really hate to have to drive back out to the office! 

Yeah I am feeling better, thank you! Blood pressure was back to normal today, so it just proved to me that I need to relax.


----------



## heart tree

I just caught up in your journal. So happy to hear about your bp. 

I don't know how I would survive in that much snow. It was warm enough today here that I'm only wearing a light sweater and no jacket! 

Only 6 more work days until I have 10 days off! Can't wait! How many days off do you have?


----------



## msarkozi

Unfortunately, I have no winter jacket, so I have to wear my spring jacket and it just doesn't get done up! lol! I freeze my ass off when I have to go outside. It's not actually too cold today, but since there is a wind, it's freezing!! 

We are the same I believe. We start our break on the 24th, but we will actually be let go at noon on the 23rd instead. And then I'm not due to go back until January 4th. Some people are required to work the 29-31, but I'm not one of them :woohoo: I totally can't wait! 

Every year at this time, our maintenance department always puts on a bbq lunch for us, so we have that tomorrow as well. They cook up tons of hot dogs and hamburgers, and some of the other employees make wings and different items. They buy salads and drinks as well, and have tons of desserts too!!! I am looking forward to it tomorrow


----------



## msarkozi

you know, I was just thinking about it, and why am I not wearing my winter jacket, and just not doing it up?! I am an idiot!!:dohh:


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: ha ha Mel! You could wear a thick sweater and then wear your winter jacket without zipping it up! That's so funny you just realized it. 

Only 7 more minutes to go on the dryer. Man I miss my dryer. I hope we get a new one this weekend.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hug: Lucy. I hope it all works out the way you want.

So how long are we ignoring Nato???? LOL

Temp rise and constant is a wicked sign Megg!! :dance: Lets hope these embies are implanting!

Sorry about your dryer Amanda, I know when ours went it was hell!!

LOL @ chocolate natodeer :rofl: What a picture.

The pub is a bit quiet with the lead up to christmas but still good. I just hope things can go back to normal with chris. Thanks for all the kind words. And I think maybe I do need some time to myself. I am used to having that, but now I have none. :shrugg: Will work something out. Well we just shut the pub and kicked them all out so we are going to try and have some naughty fun.


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I totally can't believe I have not thought of that until now! OMG!!! wow! :rofl:

I would miss my dryer too.....what a pain in the butt! 

CJ - have fun :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! :hi:


----------



## heart tree

Hi CJ and Megg! CJ good to see you around here more often. 

Mel thanks for keeping me company! I'm at home now and folding clean clothes.


----------



## msarkozi

You're Welcome Hearty :hugs:

I am working, but I already need a break, lol! I am writing out procedures on how to do my job, and my hand is killing me already. I am only on the first thing!! I have some of these already done, but some changes are required to them. I have 20 more to go though.....Thank god the payroll binder is already done, as that was a huge one all on its own! 

I have a killer headache right now too! boo!!! I might call it quits after a bit for tonight and go lay down instead. Tomorrow is another night!


----------



## heart tree

When do you have to get these done by? And why are you writing them out instead of typing??? Call it quits. Tomorrow is another day. One thing I've learned is there is always a "to do" list. We will never completely cross everything out no matter how hard we try. So don't kill yourself trying.


----------



## Allie84

So true, Hearty! Sorry about your dryer, and on laundry day!

Mel, I was wondering the same thing as Hearty....why aren't you typing it? And hehe at the winter jacket realization.

Hey, CJ! Enjoy your naughty time. Are you going to have the pub open on Christmas Day?

I have similiar days off to you, Hearty and Mel, and I'm sooo looking forward to it. Only 5 work days left for me and then I'm off for 11. I cannot wait!! We're having a similiar buffet thing at work tomorrow, Mel. I'm really looking forward it. It's amazing how good food makes the work day better. 

Ugh, I am feeling so emotional tonight. I just had the biggest cry, and I think I needed it. I went to my WW meeting and then was feeling upset about something (well, a lot of things) and decided I wanted a Dairy Queen blizzard (I see the irony haha). I was wiping tears out of my eyes and trying not to let the worker see I was crying. He was a high school kid. Well, he 'upgraded' my mini bizzard and was so sweet and said something like "Here, I thought you could use a medium," and gave me the sweetest smile. Well, I was just so touched as I drove away I started sobbing and sobbed the whole way home. It's sress with my family, stress at work, and I think I'm hitting that 6 cycle TTC slump where I feel it's never going to happen. I feel much better after crying though!

Oh, and I cannot believe we're over 1000 pages. I'm pretty sure I've read every single page! I feel like I've gotten to know you girls so well over the past 6 months. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

awe, Allie, that is so sweet of him to upgrade you like that! I'm sorry you are feeling emotional tonight :hugs: Wish I could do something for you sweetie! 

I am supposed to have these done by the end of the year, which is next week!! It's part of my PPRP (which is what our raises/bonuses are based on). But as long as I have it done before I leave work, then it is ok. But since we don't know when exactly that will be, the sooner the better. Plus it should hopefully get my co-worker to leave me alone if everything is right there in a book for her (especially since she never takes her own damn notes). 

The reason I am writing them all out, is because I have to remember every single little step that needs to be done. So I am basically completing the report, and writing each step as I go. Then once they are all written out, I type them out to go in the binder. It's too much for me to type it as I go kind of thing....much easier to just type it from my notes after. Especially since sometimes once I am typing it out, I will be like what am I trying to talk about here, and then I will make adjustments. I basically am required to make it completely idiot proof so someone could just pick up my binder and do it (which will never happen to begin with, as that is just impossible for anyone to do without some kind of training on it first).


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie, sounds like you need a good cry and a good blizzard. The kind in your belly, not the kind that knocks your power out. Sounds like you are dealing with a lot of stress. This will be some much needed time off for you. I hope you will be able to relax. I assume you are going to have to deal with some family stuff around the holidays. Can you scope out a plan in advance to establish some boundaries so you aren't internalizing their stress? If you are pregnant, you don't need the stress. And if you aren't, you don't want stress your eggs out. 

For me, there is no better release than a good cry. I'm glad you got it out of your system and got a delicious blizzard into your system. What kind did you get? I can't say I've ever craved ice cream during winter, but that's me. Maybe you are pregnant. Did you have a pickle blizzard??


----------



## msarkozi

I am the same as you girls, I deal best with stress by just having a good cry. It always makes me feel so much better after.


----------



## heart tree

Yikes Mel, that sounds like a ridiculous amount of work. They are going to realize quickly how invaluable you are!


----------



## msarkozi

oh I think so too. I started there in 2000 as a summer student, but have been there full time for 7 years now. So I have a lot of knowledge and understanding of things out there that no one else does (other then my boss, and I even have more then her when it comes to half of the stuff). So I think they will struggle without me. It should definitely be interesting. The thing that scares me though is the mistakes I will have to fix when I get back, as I also look after most of the audits (which my boss will have to do instead of my co-worker). But when I get back, the audits will be for the year I was gone.........I better have a nice raise to go back to!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

That's so sweet of him, Allie! You totally deserved a medium! What flavor was it? 

That is a super crazy amount of stuff to do, Mel! I hope you're still resting properly even whilst trying to get it done?

You're right, Hearty... Nothing better than a good cry sometimes.

I'm taking advantage of good cries lately. After hearing that my 3rd embie didn't make it, I can't get my mind off of the fact that I have no backup plan now. I'd have to start all over if this fails. Even if the frostie would have been a long shot, at least it would have been an option to me. But, now it would be back to square one! That makes me cry!

I also want ice cream... and I already had some tonight! LOL


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! It was a 'Reindeer Tracks' blizzard, with chocolate, coconut and cookies. It was sooo tasty! Totally random for winter, and it was snowing outside.

That is a lot of work, Mel. I presume you're doing it from your couch with your feet up?

Megg, hopefully we are both having pregnant ice cream cravings. I really am bummed about your 3rd frostie, but feeling uber optimistic about the your twin embies! 

Hearty, thanks for your advice, as you always have such wise words. How's Tim's dad doing? Any word from the FL doctor?


----------



## heart tree

No news from the Florida doc yet. I mailed my request for my records to be sent to him on Friday. I imagine it will take at least a week. 

Tim's dad is ok thanks for asking. He was standing on a chair trying to change a lightbulb and fell. He fractured his pelvis in two places. He was told he has osteoporosis which doesn't surprise me. He was treated with chemo and radiation for lung cancer a few years ago having never smoked. Those treatments along with being 80 can cause bone density loss. They will do physical therapy with him and hopefully get him walking again soon. Luckily they recently moved to a one level house so he won't have to negotiate stairs. Tim seems ok with it all. I think we'll be able to focus on baby making when the time comes in about 10 days.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and yum to that blizzard. I love chocolate and coconut together. It's one of my favorite combos.


----------



## msarkozi

I was sitting at the computer, but it wasn't hard work, so it wasn't that stressful to do. I got a few of the procedures done, so that is good. I will work on it more tomorrow. 

We just finished watching last night's episode of the Good Wife and now I am heading up to bed......nighty night


----------



## Allie84

Good night Mel! I'm laying in bed about to go to sleep as well. I have a really pounding heart though (like I can feel my pulse all over). Is that a pregnancy symptom? Probably not. Either way I hope it doesn't keep me from sleeping.

It sounds like okay news on Tim's dad, then. That's a relief, I'm sure!


----------



## heart tree

G'night ladies! I don't know about that symptom Allie but it sounds good to me! I can turn anything into a symptom. I can't wait for you to test. Sweet dreams n


----------



## grandbleu

I agree *Hearty* - I'm a big symptom spotter and turner :)...Yeah for symptoms!

*Ps.* How's your FIL doing??? Are you guys going to be able to visit him???


----------



## NatoPMT

Fao preggos - just been on the news that you should get a flu jab

also hearty, i was very sorry to read about your father in law breaking his pelvis, i hope he makes a good recovery


----------



## vickyd

Morning girls!

I was stalking you all last night but was in panic mode over my scan today so i didnt feel like bringing you all down!

Hearty hope your father in law has a quick recovery...My Fil is also 80 but he is in better health than my dad who is only 63...I hope Alex has his good genes!
Luce im rooting for this LO, i really hope 2010 ends with some good news for you babes...

Nato i was imagining you on the pc with 10 windows open trying to do work at the same time lol!!! I was like that when i was writing up my thesis and i didnt have a forum or facebook to distract me!

My scan is at 6.30...hope things are still good....The good news is that i passed my glucuse test!


----------



## grandbleu

Lots of PMA for you *Vicky* and some extra :dust: for your scan. I hope it all goes well...My that is early...is that 6:30 in the AM??? or PM??? Either way I truly hope all you get is spectacular news.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck vicky xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

good luck vicky everything will be ok :D

allie that was so sweet that the boy upgraded you hun:hugs:

mel sounds as if you have alot going on hun i hope you managed to get the work all finished

well for me i woke up feeling worse than yesterday my whole body aches aarron is still not well either so he now misses his school play which im totally gutted about :( i hope he is better for tomorrow atleast he can do it tomorrow 
i got news from my aunt in canada and my uncle passed away early hours of this morning which is quiet upsetting so in general having a shit day :(


----------



## vickyd

Thanks ladies!!! The scan is at 6.30 pm lol!!! If it was in the am i would never make it there!!!!

Jen sorry to hear about your uncle...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> Fao preggos - just been on the news that you should get a flu jab

I've just scheduled a midwife appointment today to discuss, although my mum tells me she's been watching the news all morning and I should have it :coffee:

Not sure of the risks though, although NHS website stating its perfectly safe.

Hearty - sorry about your father in law.

I can't keep up with this thread, I am so busy in work I am exhausted completely. I just keep thinking it's only a week till it's all over!


----------



## LucyJ

Morning girls well I managed to get some sleep which is good the cramping has eased off and I've got some light brown spotting this morning nothing over night. I'm so confused I dont know what to expect going for my blood test in about 10 mins or so. I have a question is it possible that I have already mc that the bleeding yesterday I've only suffered one natural loss and there was a lot of blood and it happened all if a sudden and I ended up being taken to hospital by ambulance what I'm going through is totally different to what I've expereinced before so dont know what to expect. 

Hearty I'm pleased to hear your FIL is doing ok hope he makes a speedy recovery.

Allie its all sounding good when are you testing? That was so sweet of him to give you a medium and a good cry always helps I find.

Megg sorry about your other egg but I have hope for those two little ones inside you. 

Vicky good luck with your scan will be thinking of you try and get a picture if you can would love to see your little one. :hugs:

Jenny I am so sorry to hear about your uncle.

I'm sure I've missed a few people but cant remember everything I've read sorry my brains a bit fried today. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy -* Wishing you luck at the doctor's today. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

lucy i am wishing you luck sweet i really think its implantation when i had the mc i had loads of clots and stuff so i doubt you have had another loss sweet try and relax 

dawn sweet thank you for your card darling it was lovely xxxx


----------



## VGibs

Mmmmmmmmmmm blizzrads! The DQ here in my torn closes down in the winter so I have to wait until next spring to get one of those bad boys!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Jenny I wasnt sure how much bleeding there would be for a mc at 4 weeks I so hope it was implantation or a hormonal bleed or whatever as long as the baby is alright I guess its a waiting game. Had a bit of cramping but its eased off again blood has been taken she had trouble getting any from me but got there in the end back home with a sore arm and feeling so tired. Going to relax on the sofa and take things easy have a lot to do in the house but guess it can all wait for a little bit. 

How are you feeling jenny?


----------



## jenny25

i have a good feeling about this honey little twinkle is just liking making a fuss already ;)
when i get blood taken i tell them what arm and vein to use cause its murder to get blood from me lol i need to go for 7dpo bloods next wed so that will be fun lol 
im doing alright sweetie i woke up feeling worse than yesterday but i dont feel too bad now just the cough is so annoying i feel as if i have loads of flem stuck in my chest xxx


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks for the card Gaynor its lovely xxxx*


----------



## Sparkly

dawny690 said:


> *Thanks for the card Gaynor its lovely xxxx*

Wow, that got to you quickly Dawn :)


----------



## dawny690

*Got it this morning hun thanks love the cute doggy on it xxxx*


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - it's totally safe. I had my flu shot back in October already. They say that it will stay in the babies system for awhile after they are born, which will help them because they have no immunity for the first while. I'm all for it. 

Luce - hoping for great numbers hun! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi Lucy

Re your question, when I had my earliest loss (basically about 4-5 days after BFP on day AF was due), it was just like a period bleed, perhaps a bit lighter, no clots. The HPT got progressively lighter from the first test to disappearing when the bleeding started. 
It lasted the same length as my usual period, so I really think that if you haven't had a proper bleed Lucy all will be well. I'm keeping everything crossed for your bloods today.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck at the doctor's Lucy. It's sounding good so far today. Oh, I really really hope this is it for you. :hugs:

Well, I woke up a mess. I woke up feeling full of chest congestion, with 2 spots, and a huge temp drop. :growlmad: I just feel like crying (again).I definitely think it's PMS and not pregnancy, because a huge drop on 9dpo is the end, I know it. :( I even put my head under the covers for a minute in case I was mouth breathing but it didn't change my temp, ha. 

Cesca, sorry you're so swamped at work. I hope you get a good Christmas break?

Vicky, good luck at your scan. I'm confident all will go well. Thinking of you! 

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks mone, how are you. I haven't had a proper bleed and had another positive test today which looks a little darker I think than yesterdays. I'm expecting the worst but praying for the best wouldn't that be the most amazing chirstmas present ever. I'm really hoping for a christmas miracle.


----------



## Allie84

I'm really praying for your Christmas miracle, Lucy. The darker test is another great sign!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - Boo to temp drops:nope: BUT your temps are still above coverline and that's the most important. I've tried all ways to make myself "hotter" and it never works. Grrrrr...

*Lucy* - Wishing...hoping...praying for your Xmas miracle. [-o&lt; :dust:

*Jenny* - Hope you're doing better! 

Hi to everyone else :) :wave:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh I'm sorry Allie but there still above the coverline so there is still hope your not out till the witch shows her ugly face and I really hope she doesnt show herself. :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

If the tests are getting darker then that really is very positive Lucy, and the fact it wasn't a proper bleed too. Maybe it was implantation bleeding which just took a few days to show, because it would take a couple of days from implantation to have enough hcg to show up positive on hpt. Well that's my theory anyway. When will you get your blood results? 

Try and rest up and relax (so much easier for me to say I know than for you to do)


----------



## LucyJ

results should be back tomorrow I've been told to ring in the afternoon but ring in the morning in the hope they will have been looked at.

Its the cramping that worries me the most.


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - I hope this is your christmas miracle too sweetie! When you said about the positive pregnancy test today, that made me smile. This is looking good hun! :hugs:

Allie - I honestly have no ideas about the temping at all, so I can't even offer you any advice. When is AF supposed to be due? I am praying that she stays away!!


----------



## VGibs

I had cramping with this pregnancy too. They told me the bleeding and cramping I had was because of the previous MC and my body was trying to adapt. The cramping lasted me almost two weeks.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky you are about to get your scan. Thinking of you babes. Can't wait to hear how it goes. You better get a picture this time!

Jenny sorry you are sick. Boo to being sick. 

Lucy, it seems to me you would have had at least a flow like AF to be a mc. Also it is interesting what Virginia said about bleeding during pregnancy after a mc. Your body is no doubt still trying to regulate after your last loss. Maybe that's what the bleeding is about. I hope you get some good numbers tomorrow. 

Allie don't make me come to Fargo and hug/slap you. Your temps still look great. Look at my first pregnancy chart again. Imagine how I felt at 9dpo when my temp took a nosedive. Then it took another one a few days later. And I was pregnant! I know it wasn't a sticky one, but of all my pregnancies, it was the only one that was growing properly and had a heartbeat. It was the blood clot that ended the pregnancy. So please stop reading into your charts so much. As much as I love you I really don't want to come to Fargo in December. Brrrrr. 

Mone how are you doing? Where are you in your cycle?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## yogi77

Just wanted to say that I am thinking about you Lucy and hoping that you get a wonderful Christmas present! :hugs:

Allie your chart still looks good, way above cover line!! 

Sorry your feeling sick Jenny, hope you feel better soon...

Big hello to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

girls im having a crash and burn moment i have been feeling guilty about terminating my pregnancy with jamie yes thats right i ended the pregnancy and i feel so awful i should of let him fight id of been 23 weeks on tuesday and i hate that im not , jamie had a condition called megstytis where their was a blockage in the uretha where their was no out flow of urine to amntiotic fluid and his bladder had gone up into his chest one of his kidneys had been made deformed because of this and their was no room for his lungs to grow and mature i feel guilty for not giving him a chance to fight :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## cazza22

OMG Luce i have onlly just read your news aaaarrgghhh :dance: :bunny: i sooooooooo hope that this is the most amazing chrimbo prezzie ever babe, i have everything crossed :hugs:

Meggles i am sorry about ur 3rd frostie babes, but i am extreeemmmeeelyy optimistic about ur iccle twin embies gorgeous :kiss:

I promised hearty a bump pic AGESSSS ago and i finally got round to doing it lol!! heres my 14 week bump 

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146948&stc=1&d=1292517770

Lov you all millions xxx Caz xxx


----------



## msarkozi

cute bump picture Cazz!! :hugs:

Jenny - don't feel guilty about it. I know you are always going to wonder "what if", but you have to think of it as in the way you did the best thing for him. Yeah, maybe he would have had a chance, but what would his life be like?! Would he be suffering?! What if you did give him the chance and he struggled to live and passed anyway?! It's just one of those things, that we will never know, and you had a tough decision to make. It seems like a slim thing to me that he would have made it, so I think you did make the right decision. Don't be so hard on yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous bump, Caz! Do we not have you on FB?

If your tests are getting darker, its a really, really great sign, Lucy! 

Oh, Jenny! You have nothing to feel guilty about. He would have suffered forever and ever. That's no way to live. Mature lungs are one of the most important things that a baby needs, and he would have probably struggled, suffered, and not survived anyway. You wouldn't have wanted to put him through that. You made the best decision a mummy can make... You put his well-being before your own desires. I'm 100% certain you made the right choice! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. I just really feel I'm out and it was my last shot before my due date (around New Years). I would never have imagined I wouldn't be pregnant again by now. It's hard to accept. Hearty, I wouldn't wish December in Fargo on anyone haha. :hugs:

Jenny, you put your baby before yourself when you made this decision and while it's the hardest decision a person could ever have to make, it showed how much you were thinking of him while making it. I'm sure there will days when you will feel awful about losing him, but please, please do not feel guilty. :hugs:

Oh, Lucy, I wish they could just give you your results right away! I'm so impatient waiting, so I cannot imagine how you must feel. Darker pregnancy test is an amazing sign!!

Gorgeous bump there, Cazz!! :dance: Love your tracksuit too!


----------



## Jaymes

These Girls are *all* right! Jenny you made a tough decision, and you need to stop feeling guilty for it. Fat chance I know, mine had no heartbeat and I still feel guilty for getting my D&C. I think to myself "what if," but in reality it was the best decision for both of you. :hug:

I <3 Blizzards! I have not seen a single DQ since we moved here, but I do see commercials for them, so there has to be one somewhat near to me. Sorry for your bad day hun!

Megg - - - Hugs! Dont beat yourself up about the 3rd. The polyps are all gone and you have a nice clean uterus to grow babies in! You will get your forever baby!

Lucy, fxed for you dear! a Christmas miracle is just what we all need to hear about!

For all of you I missed including those who don't post much or at all... :hug:
Love you people! MUAH!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Jaymie! I love that you fly in with good advice and hugs! You should do it more often! :)


----------



## heart tree

There isn't much I can say here that hasn't been said. Jenny, I agree with all of the other women. You made the right decision. It was a very difficult one, but the right one. I would have done the same thing, I have no doubt in my mind about it. :hugs:

Cazz, I'm in awe of your bump. It is so beautiful! I'm over the moon for you. Thanks for sharing it. 

Where is Vicky? It's been hours since her scan. I'm dying to see a picture!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

scan went well but i have yet to see my baby girls face as she is always faced inward sigh... I didnt even ask for a photo as you would just see her spine and tush! I dont think ill be seeing her till she is born lol!

Jen i too chose to terminate a pregnancy at 23 weeks. I made a decision based on love for my child, i could not imagine being so selfish that i would keep her and let her go through life with severe health problems. In my oinion thats what a good mother does, protect her child from ain and suffering. If you need to talk you can always pm me.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I'm so glad the scan went well. I knew it would. I really want a picture though! Spine and tush would have been fine. Not sure I can wait 85 more days. Next scan, do some jumping jacks so she moves and you can get a picture of her cute little face. I'm so incredibly thrilled for you!


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls for all your advice jamie and paul were my little boys i know they always will be i just think to myself why do i need to go through this over and over surely i wasnt that bad in a past life i think its the time of year it gets hard i should be a mum of 5 at christmas xx


----------



## vickyd

I think the reason i dont feel so much movement apart from the cervix kicking is because she in always facing inward. Remind me of this next time i start freaking out that i havent felt movement...


----------



## NatoPMT

ah ah and ah again, she has a tush!!! Vic, i wanna see her tush. Now i feel hard done by that there is no tush photo. Massive congrats

Jenny. Thanks for trusting us with that. I know how hard it must be for you to think about what's happened, and what hasnt happened. You were in a horrific position, i think the choice you were faced with was an impossible choice. And a choice with no right answer, only wrong ones. Whatever you did, you would have been full of guilt. As you mentioned past lives, i believe that you arent punished for past wrongs, but all of us have to go through hardships to learn compassion and whatever we need to learn to grow.

Luce, how are you getting on this evening? 

Allie, am hoping very hard for you for a rise tomorrow. 

where's Miss Sassy these days? i hope shes all right in the snow.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky so pleased the scan went well I knew it would. :happydance:

Jenny I agree with the other girls it must be so hard for you but you did the best thing by your little boy. :hugs:

Caz your bump is gorgeous thanks for the pic made me smile so happy for you.

Cramping has got worse but still spotting god I just want the results back now I hate this waiting game. I go through ups and downs sometimes feeling hopeful sometimes feeling resigned its such a confusing time but thank you for all your support couldn't get through this without you all.


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry to hear that, what results will there be? is it just blood hcg? anything else? Im assuming your hcg must be good because your line is pretty dark, and getting darker?

Im sorry i dont have any words or advice to help you through this, all i can do is say whatever you want to talk about, we are here to listen 

if you want a distraction, these photos are incredible:

https://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/W...ubble_Space_Telescope_-_Best_Images_From_2010


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - glad the scan went well, and we will totally remind you of that. I think your little girl likes showing her bum....you might be in trouble later on!! lol!


----------



## vickyd

Luce hang on girl....lets all hope for the best possible outcome tomorrow...

When i was at docs there were two other coules there, laughing and chatting like it never crossed their minds that something could go wrong...i couldnt help but feeling robbed...i havent been relaxed once when i go for a scan! I cant even ask for a damn photo im so concentrated on discussing everything that might be wrong with my little one. Today i was obsessed with the fact that my placenta has gone grade 2 and worrying if i might get premature ageing. Doc tried very hard to calm me down saying that this scale is not as useful anymore and that next month he will reform a doppler scan which is more accurate. He begged me not to worry but that went in one ear and out the other...


----------



## LucyJ

Those pictures were amazing thanks for the distraction. They are just checking the hcg levels I think they expect them to be on the low side to show that the pregnany isn't viable or I'm lossing the pregnancy I dont know what to expect to be honest. The results should be back tomorrow I've been told to ring in the afternoon I think to give the dr time to check them but I may ring in the morining in the hope they've been looked at, what is the chance they will tell me the number even if the dr hasnt looked at them yet?


----------



## heart tree

Ah Luce, I wish I had some words of advice. Oh my love, I wish you could know one way or the other. This waiting is just not fair. I'm so sorry you are going through this. Can't it ever be simple? 

Jenny, I've had similar thoughts. I've sometimes wondered if I was a murderer in a past life and am now getting the grief I inflicted on other people. It would explain my fascination with serial killers on TV. In reality though, I don't think it has anything to do with it. It just sometimes makes it easier to find a reason for all of this senseless loss we've endured. 

Mel, too true, Vicky is going to have to watch out for her girl showing her tush in years to come!

Nato, those pictures are amazing. I want a framed one of the red ribbon. It is beautiful! Nature at it's finest.


----------



## msarkozi

I am wondering if the little one takes after her mama at all????? Vicky, do you like showing your tush too???? :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I wish I could tell you that you will stop worrying once you have your girl, but I'm afraid the worry just continues, even when they become adults. You are just going to need to find a way to deal with it. Especially when she is showing her bum to boys!

Lucy, don't forget that one round of numbers doesn't give that much information. Remember how upset Vicky was with her numbers as she thought they were too low. We kept telling her that one set of numbers doesn't give enough information. I hope they plan to take another round of bloods to see if they are rising.


----------



## vickyd

msarkozi said:


> I am wondering if the little one takes after her mama at all????? Vicky, do you like showing your tush too???? :haha:

Not the way it looks now thats for sure!!!!!
When i was doing my PHd i did some bar work on the side and im roud to say i was voted best ass out of 20 female staff!!!! sigh....


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: too funny


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhh hello cazz bump!

Jenny - vicky is absolutely right you did what you had to do out of love for your child. You cannot feel guilty about that.

Vicky - so glad the scan went well. You need to stop focusing on every negative though and try and get a pic of your little girl!! I know it's hard though.

Lucy - I hope this is a lovely christmas present for you xxxx

I fell over today at work :( I slipped on a wet floor outside when I was rushing around because it's so busy at work. I didn't fall on my bum though but kind of did a backwards Matrix style crab pose and got my hand on the floor and pushed myself back up. The underside of my bump and my leg were aching so much. Luckily I had a MW appointment about an hour later and baby seems fine but was hiding so the heartbeat sounded very faint and 'far away' but she said it was just low in my pelvis which is where I know it likes to lie. My hips and back hurt now so just resting. I can't wait for xmas to be over, it is just impossible to slow down at work when it is so busy and I am so professional I don't like to let the team down. Scary stuff though.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry to hear of your fall Cesca! I read in my pregnancy book last week that you don't need to worry about a fall as much, because it will take something serious like a car accident type of force to harm the baby. It said the baby is well protected in our stomachs, and even a fall on our belly won't harm the baby. It's so hard to not worry though. I would probably be freaking out and running to get checked if I ever slipped!


----------



## vickyd

Cesca hun try and take it easy a bit! Can you not delegate the running around work to someone else?


----------



## heart tree

Cesca, I'm glad you are ok. That sounds super scary!


----------



## NatoPMT

is it inappropriate if i say baby's got back?

Vic, did you have any counselling after Elektra? Its completely normal to be anxious, but it might help to have some strategies to cope - Cognitive Behaviour Therapy might be a short term solution to help you stay calm during the pregnancy. You are strong though Vic, you can do this 

Lucy I wouldnt put any gravity on a hcg espec as i dont think you are late for af either at that mo? they can be as low as 5 and things still be viable, not unusually so either. 

Ouch Cesca, well done for upside down ninja landings though. Did they say why your back hurts? did you just over stretch it or jar it? your ligaments mightve softened a bit to. Hope youre feeling better soon

those photos are so so beautiful. im gonna look at them again


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> is it inappropriate if i say baby's got back?

:rofl:

Inappropriate? Maybe.
Funny? Definitely.


----------



## vickyd

No Nato i didnt have any counselling after Electra. I wanted to but to be honest i couldnt afford it and still cant. I did have cognitive behavior therapy for a few years after uni so i just tried to work through it on my own. I think for the most part i manage but sometimes i feel overwhelmed and just shut down. 

I think Baby got back will be my lo's song!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca sorry to hear about your fall glad you had a mw appointment and little one is alright. Try and take it easy if you can and definitely rest tonight.

Hearty I so wish it could be simple but can't imagaine what that would feel like. Hopefully I will sleep tonight the only problem I have with sleeping is it felt good last night but all I dreamt about were babies giving birth, holding my baby, steve and I at home with our baby our families around us then you wake up and realise its not real and dont know when it will be real :cry: and yet despite everything I still have hope I'm bit scared I'm setting myself up for a massive slap in the face.

Got lots to do tomorrow as going home to my parents tomorrow when steve finishes work so will have plenty to occupy me while waiting for results they better be in tomorrow.


----------



## vickyd

Luce they should be in tomorrow, these tests dont take long at all


----------



## LucyJ

Nato AF is due tomorrow


----------



## cazza22

Luce I just wanted to say that I had horrendous cramping at the beggining of this pregnancy babe like until 7 weeks it was scary as shit, I always thought my period wad coming I even had back ache. It's eased off now bug I still have the occasional days where I'm achey/crampy down there. I just thought I'd share that because I know how scary it is having them feelings. I'm praying do hard that this spotting u had was just implantation bleed babe! And pray for good numbers tomorrow .

Jenny I'm sorry ur going through theses thoughts and feelings Hun I can't imagine what ur going through :hugs:

cesca sorry about ur fall babes ooouucchh xx

Meggles I only have sassy on fb, I've never put my real name on here just coz I like having this as my little bubble where nobody in my personal life knows if that makes sense? I probs sound like a right weirdo lol! I'll pm u my name so u can add me if u want baby doll? That goes for any of you lovelys if u want to add me on FB pm me ok xxx lov you all xxx Caz xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Luce, you can always do another pregnancy test tomorrow too and for the next little bit to see what's happening with those lines. Just don't use expensive ones, otherwise that is definitely not cheap to do!! I am hoping those are great numbers for you tomorrow.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry for spelling Electra's name incorrectly. 

and yeay I suggested the baby's theme tune

Sounds like you are using some of the techniques that you were taught before, very useful skill that is. If its overwhelming, you can talk to us too if that might help


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I think hope is the only thing that keeps us all going. Even if we do get a massive slap in the face later. I think we need to have some hope in order to keep moving forward in this journey. Those dreams sound so familiar. I know them too well. I hope your sleep tonight will be a little more restful. Try to dream about Christian Bale. He's always a good distraction!


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah your right without hope we dont have anything. 

I will try that although chirstian bale seems to be hanging out in cesca dreams lately :haha:

Thanks Caz its good to hear postive stories.

Mel, all I've got at home our frer's but I did buy them on offer so they were a lot cheaper they work out at £2.50 each which I think is about $4 (although I might be wrong). Steve tells me off for testing again in a nice way not cross with me or anything he doesnt think it helps but if it's darker it does give me some hope.


----------



## heart tree

I'm sure Cesca would loan C.B. to you for the next few nights. We can't be greedy with him. 

I don't blame you for wanting to test more to see the lines get darker. Do what you have to do for yourself babe.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yes you can have Christian Bale if he helps you sleep. Randomly I've been dreaming about sex WITH MY HUSBAND lately. Heaven forbid!! haha!!

Nato, my ligaments are stretched so much that even coughing hurts now so it's understandable they hurt from these ninja moves!!

Sadly it's pretty much impossible to take it easy at work. We have about 3500 people dining with us over the Christmas period and I am solely responsible in making sure they order their food, chef and staff know what food they've got, that they pay their deposit, organise table plans and then pay in full a few days before and that its put through the books right. 3500 people!!! However there are only a few days left and then its over. I do get bonused as well for this. Come january I can just sit at my desk twiddling my fingers and get fatter.


----------



## heart tree

OMG, I just ate a huge piece of chocolate with walnuts and caramel to the tune of 240 calories! My lunch was the same amount of calories. Oh the horror! 

Yet delicious!

Cesca, I hope you are one of the 3500 people who get to eat.


----------



## LucyJ

Dont worry about the calories it sounds yum.

Well steve have been keeping our mind occupied by discussing random things such as which one person would you like to meet and chat to? If you were planning a dinner party who would you invite? If you could meet any dead person from history who would if be? If you meet anyone dead or alive who would it be? What one moment in history would you like to go back too?


----------



## NatoPMT

Im playing this game

If you were planning a dinner party who would you invite? David Niven
If you could meet any dead person from history who would if be? Robin Hood
If you meet anyone dead or alive who would it be? Sigmund Freud
What one moment in history would you like to go back too? The building of Stonehenge


----------



## msarkozi

your hubby is so sweet Luce!!! I am glad you have him to look after you! And I agree, do what you have to do hun...if seeing a darker line is going to give you some relief, do it. 

And for the record, on the weekend, I did pee on 3 opk's due to Jaymes' idea!!! peeing on things just feels good!!! :)


----------



## LucyJ

For the dinner party you can choose 8 people or thats what we agreed on.


----------



## NatoPMT

Id like to meet Boudicca too

Mel, put the sticks down. Back away from the sticks.


----------



## msarkozi

hmmmm, if I was going to have a dinner party, it would be me, johnny depp, gerard butler, heath ledger back from the dead, jason statham.......and it probably would not be a dinner party by the end of it!!! :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I still have more I can pee on too :)


----------



## LucyJ

> hmmmm, if I was going to have a dinner party, it would be me, johnny depp, gerard butler, heath ledger back from the dead, jason statham.......and it probably would not be a dinner party by the end of it!!!

:rofl::rofl:

Maybe there should be two different types of dinner parties :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

lol, yeah that might be a good idea....... :)


----------



## MinnieMone

I'd invite Eddie Izzard
Someone dead - mother Teresa/Gandhi/Napoleon/Marlon Brando 
Someone alive - Mark Ruffalo (mmmmhhhh for obvious reasons)
Time in history - Suffragettes (spelling?)


----------



## Allie84

OMG Mel, you're filthy! :rofl:

Yay for a good scan, Vicky. I'm sorry you had to make a similiar choice as Jenny. I'm sure that was so hard, even though it was right. :hugs:

Nato, those were some awesome photos. In fact it's hard to believe they're photos at all! Amazing. 

Sorry to hear about your fall, Cesca. You deserve that bonus!

Hearty, I had to laugh at your chocolate consumption. I eat that much in chocolate every day and I bet my blizzard from last night had 3 times those calories. :blush:

Whomever was asking about Sassy, I asked her and Cazz to come back, I hope they do!

If you were planning a dinner party who would you invite? Barack Obama, Justin Timberlake, you guys
If you could meet any dead person from history who would if be? Jesus Christ
If you meet anyone dead or alive who would it be? alive: Ewan MCgregor dead: my brother who died before I was born
What one moment in history would you like to go back too? I'm going to go with a decade-the 60's


----------



## bbhopes

just popping into say HI and hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## VGibs

Oh oh I wanna play! 

If you were planning a dinner party who would you invite? Martha Stweart *So I could show that bitch who makes better chicken*, and Jenna Jameson *cause I am sure she would have loads of fun things to talk about*
If you could meet any dead person from history who would if be? Molly Brant 
If you meet anyone dead or alive who would it be? Id like to have a good long chat with Caleb Carr and Dianan Gabaldon, ohhhh and Janis Joplin
What one moment in history would you like to go back too? The Jobite rebellion and the confederation of Canada


----------



## Allie84

Quick question....is sore threat a pregnancy symptom? I know have a sore throat. Either I'm getting the lurgy or maybe it's a pregnancy symptom? I'm of course hoping for the latter haha.

I'm really grasping at straws these days.


----------



## msarkozi

I honestly have no idea Allie :shrug:


----------



## Allie84

I just took my temp and it was 99 something. Fever. So it's probably sickness, great!


----------



## heart tree

Or it's your progesterone working it's magic. I hope you aren't getting sick.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks. Me too! How are you tonight, Hearty?


----------



## heart tree

Oh I'm fine. Not much happening here. Just kicking it with Tim watching some tv. I'm trying to figure out another show to get addicted to. I have one more episode of Dexter left. I can't access the current season yet. I like dramas. I wish I hadn't already seen Lost. I want something like that. Something I can easily download from iTunes. Any ideas?


----------



## Allie84

Hmm, I don't know. I'm kind of in a TV slump myself. I find Big Love fascinating, but it's definitely no Lost. I don't think anything is, or ever will be. I miss Lost!

It's 1:30 am and I woke up after an hour of sleeping, feeling awful. Nauseous, sore throat, really hot. I'm so annoyed because tomorrow is a 'fun' day at work and also because I have a big weekend planned. I really, really hope I'm not getting sick. And I definitely don't remember feeling so sick before I got my BFP so I have little hope that's it. 10 dpo is too early for nausea. This suuuucks.


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!

Today i totally overslept! Although i was pissed that id have to rush to work without showering or having breakfast im kinda glad i did cause i havent slept very well the past week at all....

Luce cooul game you started! heres my choices:

dead people: Andreas Papandreou (former prime minister of greece who totally fucked up our country), Freddie Mercury, Henry Miller, Marie Curie
Alive: Bret Easton Ellis, George Papandreou (Andreas son and current prime minister who is still fucking up our country) David Bowie


----------



## Megg33k

Very cool game, but I'm too tired to make such important decisions! LOL

I've been running in the low to mid 99's for 3 days, Allie. I hope it means something good! In fact, I walked into the house out of 20F (-6C) degree weather and took my temp at 99.2-something!!!

Although, my chart still looks like shit! :( I don't know why its so high all day and not in the morning!

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/Megg33k


----------



## prgirl_cesca

It's friday!!! yaaaay!

I barely slept last night because my hips and leg are so sore from the fall. Then I had a nightmare that lasted all night where I lost the baby. It was so vivid and real I was still crying when I woke up this morning.:(

So glad its nearly the weekend though. And my manager isn't in work till 3pm so I should have an easy day.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Cesca!


----------



## jenny25

hey hun i know how you feel my temp was 38.16 this morning so my chart looks weird plus ff has changed my o date which i dont think is right x


----------



## grandbleu

Morning girls! :wave:

*Allie* - blizzard (even in snowy conditions) = yum! And crying definitely helps too to relieve stress. :cry:+:icecream:=:happydance:. I hope you are feeling better and not getting sick and your temp goes up and up!

*Hearty* - Yes crying definitely is a stress reliever. Glad your FIL is getting the help he needs...breaking hips at that age is scary. 

*Megg* - Sorry number 3 didn't make it to the freeze but you've got two lovely growing embies to devote your PMA and love too now. Maybe stop taking your temp??? just an idea so you don't get all bent out of shape before your beta on the 22nd. 

*Lucy* - You're getting your blood results today wishing you luck hon:hugs:

*Cazza* - Nice bump and love the wild pajamas.

*Jenny* - I'm so sorry you had to make that hard decision about your son Jamie. I can't even imagine the battle in your head but you made the best one you could as a mom who loved him. :hugs:

*Vickyd* - Glad the scan went well - too bad your little one is being shy!

*Cesca* - Yikes sorry about your fall...so scary especially when you're pregnant glad you and baby are good and just a wee bit sore. 

*Nato* - Baby's got back :rofl: Love it...babies do have the cutest little bums!

Hi to everyone else...I tried to read everything but I know I probably missed out...this is really a thread that flies. :hi:


----------



## jenny25

megg im thinking maybe cause your having irregular sleep times ? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I'm not concerned with why my chart looks like shit... but irregular sleep times haven't really meant much in the past. And, they're not irregular really... just not "normal" for other people. Its been pretty consistently 3-5am for bedtime and waking between 10-11:30am. That's not ever given me inconsistent temps. But again... I don't really care about my chart temps. I want to know why I'm running at a constant "fever"... even though I don't feel feverish at all.


----------



## vickyd

Megg i was like that back in June when i got my bfp. All day my temp was a steady 37.4 and sometimes reached 37.6, especially in the evening. Low grade fever is a sign of pregnancy!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Those are almost exactly my temps, Vicky! EEK! I would be ever so happy if that was why I had them!


----------



## jenny25

i agree hun , hey look at my chart lol huge temp lol 

i dont agree with my ov date what do you guys think ? xx


----------



## vickyd

Megg all three times ive been pregnant ive had the low grade fever!! Looking promising!


----------



## grandbleu

Oh *Megg* - I'm glad you are getting some temp reassurance from *Vicky* - very exciting!

*Jenny* - took a look at your chart...do you think O day is more likely CD18 or 19 because of the OPK??? I'm thinking CD18??? I didn't agree with FF this past cycle either but then at the end of my cycle they changed my Oday again to what I had thought it was all along...I felt vindicated! :)


----------



## jenny25

yeah it was cd19 then they changed it to cd18 my opk was pos on cd18 all day and cd 19 but neg in the evening of cd19 xx


----------



## LucyJ

Phoned dr's and my bloods aren't back so will have to wait and call this afternoon I'm shaking like a leaf just want the results to know whats what. Right back to ironing and packing trying to keep myself busy. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

LucyJ said:


> Phoned dr's and my bloods aren't back so will have to wait and call this afternoon I'm shaking like a leaf just want the results to know whats what. Right back to ironing and packing trying to keep myself busy. :hugs:

Ugh waiting...waiting...waiting...good idea to keep yourself busy and occupied.


----------



## vickyd

Luce dont forget that for the first set of bloods we only want to see something over 5 i think. Dont get obsessed if the number is too low...Remember what happened to me ok? You need a second set of numbers definately!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vicky it's the not knowing what's going on I'm so confused and so scared and yet I have this feeling in the pit of my stomach that all will be ok. If they want to repeat the bloods how quickly do they need to be done?


----------



## vickyd

Have them done after 48 hours. So early on in the pregnancy they should double by this time. I know how stressed you must be, i too was bricking it for what seemed like forever. Its good that you have a good feeling about the outcome, i think we should all trust our gut instincts more!


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Lucy, I have my fingers crossed for you this afternoon my lovely :hugs:

I had my gynae appt yesterday. He said that I defo have low progesterone and he doesn't think I ov on my levels.:cry:or at least not every month. I asked him how I got pg in Feb and he said it was probably down to pure chance. He thinks my hormones are out of whack cos I'm so overweight and he won't give me clomid until I've lost a substantial amount of weight.
He also won't give me progesterone supplements, as he said it wouldn't do any good anyway.
I'm now on a waiting list for a laparsocopy as he thinks the pains etc. are either endo or bowel problems :shrug:
I really don't know where to go from here. Obviously I'll be on a strict diet come the new year, but I need to lose just under 2 stone.
Oh and I got told that most of us at work are being made redundant in the next yr!
Feel like putting a gun to my head. Sorry about the depressing post, 'm going to read backwards now
x


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - BIG BIG BIG :hugs: :hug: :hugs:

I'm so sorry about all this bad news...

A laproscopy is a good idea and will make sure everything is OK.
As far as progesterone levels I don't know much about it but how come he won't give you supplements...why doesn't he think it would help.
As far as weight loss just set yourself small goals so it doesn't seem so overwhelming. 

Good luck hon!:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Sugar that sucks... Im kinda curious how he can be so definate that you dont ovulate without doing an US around the time you should be ovulating...Also what does your weight have to do with being perscribed clomid??????? Jesus Christ.....


----------



## sugarlove

thanks girls. Bleu he won't give the progesterone as he doesn't think I ov anyway. I told him I'm getting a temp rise every month, but he said my body might be gearing up to ov but not following it through.

Vicky, he said that clomid is dangerous to take if you're overweight.

I'm seriously considering just moving straight on to IVF now if the NHS won't do anything for me


----------



## grandbleu

Hmmm...I didn't know that...:shrug: I guess you have to trust the doctor but I do think there's probably room for a second opinion. Of course I don't know how the health system works in the UK so I don't know how easy it is to get treatment or appts. fast. 

When you have your temp rises every month does it go on for more than 3 temps and sustain itself a bit??? Just trying to figure it out with you...

Edited...just took a look at your charts and it seems to me you ovulate...positive OPK, EWCM and temp rises...but your luteal phase looks short...did he mention anything about that??? Did you have a chance to show him your temping charts?


----------



## vickyd

Can you go private?


----------



## sugarlove

I had a private appt a few weeks ago Vicky and he wouldn't give me anything till I'd had the lap done.

Bleu if you click on my chart, I get a temp shift but the temps dip. I think I ov, but the progesterone drops hence the short LP.

I just feel totally stuck!


----------



## sugarlove

sorry Bleu, missed the last bit of your post. I didn't show him my charts, but I told him I got temp rises every month and positive OPK and he just said he thinks my body might gear up to ov, then fails. I've never heard of the temp shift happening though unless you ov.:shrug:


----------



## grandbleu

Would taking soy help your situation do you think as some of the girls take this to get the ovulation to happen sooner???

Sorry I don't have any great advice...I've never been to see a specialist (not yet at least). Most of my information just comes from reading this forum and learning from you all.

:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

I'm thinking of giving it a try. It certainly can't hurt! I'm also going to ask Jenny if she'll send me the progesterone supplements she offered me a while ago.

I was going to do this the right way by waiting to see the Consultant, but if they won't help me I've got to do something.


----------



## jenny25

hey sweet i am so sorry that totally sucks i will send you those progesterone stuff also i think vit b12 or its vit b complex helps lengthin the luteal phase best person to ask is megg hunny xx


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Jenny you're a star.
My address is Sils Maria
Black Dike Lane
Upper Poppleton
York
YO26 6PT.
I may be able to start it this month as I'm only on day 7 at the mo and don't ov until late anyway.

I read your posts about your decision to end your pg. You're bound to question the decision you made, but like the other girls have said you did it out of love for your son and I would have done the same thing :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thanks ashley it does mean alot that you all understand about what i had too do , its just the guilt gets to me at times and i hate it, i will post it monday for you first class recorded hun cause of the christmas period i cant even get out of bed today as you can see from my chart my temp was way high and that was taken at 6am this morning i woke up going hot one min cold next urgh i missed my sons school play today cause i have been too ill to go and today was his first day back after being sick xx


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Jenny. You take care of yourself and get well soon
x:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

So phoned the health centre my results are back but the dr hasnt looked at them yet they told me the number which is 40 which I'm pretty sure is not a good thing seems so low guess I have to wait to hear from the dr not sure what I do next. :cry:


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, I would start taking the soy TONIGHT if you can. The latest I've heard people taking it is CDs 5-9 but as you said, you ov late (If my advice is bad, I hope someone chimes in). I'm doing soy and progesterone cream on my own, not under any doctor's advice, and it seems to be working for my cycles. I do 120 mg of soy the first 3 days, and 160 the last two. I didn't know they couldn't give you Clomid! But I think it's great you're now on the list for a lap, and in the meantime you can start doing things yourself. You had good blood results earlier this week so I think everything will go well for you in the end. :hugs:

Jenny, I think your FF looks right with your chart like it is, but as you're sick, that huge temp rise (the first one, signalling ov)is probably not that accurate either. And obvs today's isn't accurate either. I'd go with your OPKs in this instance since you know your bod and your temping is thrown off by sickness. Feel better soon!

Megg, ooh, I hope you and I are both feverish from pregnancy. FX! Does this fever make you feel sick at all? The thing with me is I feel like crap so I'm worried my fever is legit. My AM temps are also not in the 'fever' range, it just rises throughout the day like yours. 

Lucy, thinking of you. 

I had another rise today so I'm less angry at my chart than yesterday ha. I always test at 10 dpo, so not testing today is a major accomplishment for me. I love still being 'in it' rather than squinting at invisible lines. I'm no longer on the POAS addict side, sorry Nato and Mel!!


----------



## VGibs

40 isnt low! Its the second number that matters!!!!!!!! My first beta was 27! Dont give up hope!


----------



## grandbleu

LucyJ said:


> So phoned the health centre my results are back but the dr hasnt looked at them yet they told me the number which is 40 which I'm pretty sure is not a good thing seems so low guess I have to wait to hear from the dr not sure what I do next. :cry:

*Lucy* - How many weeks/days are you pregnant??? That makes a big difference.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, 40 is not low! Isn't it normal for where you were at, with AF not even due yet? Have you POAS today? Is the line getting darker or lighter? :hugs: Lucy, I hope you get to speak with the doctor soon to see what he says!


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - just wanted to say I'm glad your temp is up! :) when do you think you will test this cycle?


----------



## Allie84

grandbleu said:


> *Allie* - just wanted to say I'm glad your temp is up! :) when do you think you will test this cycle?

Thanks! My chart still looks wonky but I'm happy for today lol. I'm going to test Sunday. I don't think I have the willpower to hold out for AF but I'm really sick of testing early and squinting at the strip.


----------



## vickyd

Luce really the number is not low and tbh the only thing a first number will show is that you are pregnant. My first beta was taken at 5weeks and was a lousy 200. YOU MUST get a second set taken 48 hours after the first blood draw. That would mean today no???


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - 12 DPO (Sunday) should be far enough along to hopefully give you a good result. FXed :dust:


----------



## LucyJ

I dont think I can get blood drawn today they do it in the monrings here and steve and I are about to leave for my parents. xx


----------



## grandbleu

Just wanted to say that 40 seems fine for very early pregnancy. :dust: Have fun at your parents' place and try to relax. :dust:


----------



## Allie84

The good feeling you have a is a good sign, Lucy. They won't draw blood in the afternoon? If you saw that second number doubling you'd feel soooo much better. I hope your are able to relax and enjoy the weekend. It's the best thing you can do. :hugs:

Hey, Amy! I see you :wave: How are you doing?


----------



## LucyJ

Ok my mum is ringing our surgery at home to see if she can sort something out if not today then going to see if I can get blood drawn at the dr's tomorrow morning I'm guessing as I had the blood done at 11:00am on thursday then having it done on sat morning would be ok wish my dr would look at the results and ring me to see what he thinks. Thanks fo your kind words and support I feel calmer now.


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - 40 is a good number. Get bloods done again Monday morning, and if that set of numbers is increasing, have them done again a few days later to see if they are still increasing. As long as they are increasing, you are good to go :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Luce your mom has the right idea! Saturday is perfect for a repeat measurement!


----------



## Dazed

Good morning ladies!

Sugar, sorry your dr. seems like a jerk.

Lucy, still holding out that hope for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well and staying warm!


----------



## LucyJ

I love my mum and I love you girls, mum has got me an appointment at 8am tomorrow morning to have blood taken at the local hospital then we have to pop in on monday morning to get the results.

My next question is steve and I have tickets to see war of the worlds at wembley arena due to the bad weather we're going to most likely get the train to london and then tube it its a bit of a walk from the tube so wondering whether to go especially with the weather the way it is the show is full of pyrotechnic's. If I dont go my dad will go with steve and I would stay home with my mum not sure what to do still getting cramping and spotting very lightly.


----------



## MinnieMone

lucy i don't think that is a bad number at all, remember you still haven't reached AF date yet, as the others have said the second number will give you a better idea. Have a lovely visit at your folks.

Allie - I always get a sore throat before a BFP and think I'm coming down with something. Well done for waiting to test, fingers crossed hun.


----------



## heart tree

Just woke up. Lucy I think it is a good number too. Bless your mum for getting you an appointment tomorrow. Honestly if you are even questioning going to war of the worlds, I would say don't go. You don't need any added anxiety. Just have a nice night at home with your mum.


----------



## heart tree

Allie I think your chart looks really good. I've known several women who thought they were sick and realized they were pregnant. I can't wait for you to test. Sorry I fell asleep last night after I asked you about tv shows. I'm all caught up with Big Love and waiting for the new season. 

Sugar I hope you get that lap done soon and then can talk to the private doctor again. I haven't heard of Clomid being dangerous when overweight. What about Femara? The only thing I would caution about soy is that it inhibits estrogen so that when you finish it you get a surge of estrogen which jump starts ov. Same with Clomid and Femara. If you have endo, the surge could irritate the endo because endo feeds off of estrogen. I have read that Femara is better than Clomid for women with endo. Not sure about soy. I think doing progesterone is a good idea. I'm not sure I have a lot of faith in your doc to be honest. 

Jenny I hope you feel better soon. With your fever, your chart is going to be off. 

Megg I hope your fever is a BFP!!

Vicky that's awesome that you slept in. Maybe you were relaxed after the scan. 

Sorry just woke up. Can't remember everything I read. Off to the gym I go.


----------



## jenny25

lucy i think you should stay home and relax cause i dont think you would enjoy it as much cause you would worry take things easy hun put your feet up sweetie

thanks guys for you nice kind words i have the doctors today at 5 so hopefully i can get some antibiotics my mil is coming with me so i need to state to the doctor i found sex sore the other night paul hurt my cervix and it nearly sent me through the roof and that was a first for that too so im gonna get my mil to wait in the waiting room so she doesnt hear me talking about sex with her son lol xxx


----------



## Allie84

That's great you got an appointment, Lucy. I guess I have mixed feelings when it comes to the show-can you not get a taxi from the tube to the theater? I don't see how pyrotechnics would harm the pregnancy, but at the same time if it does make you nervous and you think you'd worry the whole time, that's not good either! I'm really no use.

I called in sick to work today as I only slept about 4 hours and now I can't sleep either. And here's Hearty off to the gym at 7 am! I am watching Obese and Pregnant on TLC, curled up on the couch with my duvet.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie, think I need to tune into that :haha:

Lucy, those numbers sound good to me. I agree with the others, if it's going to cause you added anxiety, don't go. Maybe it will be better for you to stay in the warm and have a cosy night in with your Mum.

Allie and Hearty, thanks for the advice. I think I'm going to give the soy a go. I don't know for certain that I have endo, so it's probably worth a shot. I got told the wait for the lap is something like 6 weeks, so couldn't hurt to try in the meantime. I'm also going to use the progesterone suppositries that Jenny is going to send me. 

Jenny good luck at the Doctors.:thumbup:

Allie, sorry you're feeling ill. Take it easy today :hugs:

Hearty, get you going to the gym first thing! I need to follow your lead to get my bmi down!


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky, I forgot to say big congrats on the scan and so cute about her tush:haha:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Sugar. I meant to ask if the doc said anything about your thyroid? I think I mentioned my doc gave me a prescription even though I was 'normal.' He said lowering my TSH should help my cycles, and he also thinks I'll lose weight since higher TSH means slower metabolism. I'm on the lowest dose possible, and only taking half of that, and I guess I'll see if it does anything.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty youre mad you know???? Gym at 7 in the morning????????????????????? Crazy Californian.....


----------



## vickyd

Luce dont go to the show...Stay at home and relax with mom! Let her pamper you!


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: I am crazy Vicky! So crazy I'm typing this at the gym!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Allie, I'm on cd7 at the mo. Do you think it's still ok to take the soy?

I'm going to send Mal out for some on his way home from work:haha:

The C looked at all my blood tests and said they were fine. I know my TSH wasn't a very good level though. I swear I've never found it so hard to lose weight than at the mo. I'm thinking of trying lighter life to get the weight off fast!


----------



## sugarlove

PS Allie, check out this link. Is the dose the right one https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420

Thanks hun
x


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - That's not low! That's perfectly fine!!! Don't you dare feel like that's too low! :hugs:

Ashley - Your doctor made me want to hit things! Clomid is NOT dangerous when you're overweight. What a fecking ass! Clomid is less dangerous than the drugs I had to use for IVF, and I'm massively overweight. So, I'm pretty sure that 2 stone wouldn't cause you any freaking trouble! Seriously... what a jerk!

Allie - Yesterday, I would have said no. Today, I feel sort of like crap. So, now I'm not sure. I feel like I have a cold or something. And, this sort of half-nauseous feeling in the back of my throat... more like the "I'm so hungry I could puke" feeling... but without being really, really hungry? I dunno.


----------



## sugarlove

I know megg. I was nearly ready to punch him when he refused to give me it. I'm so fucking frustrated :-( I'm going to to bust my ass in the new yr to lose 2 stone!

Do they place a bmi limit on ivf in America? Even the specialist I saw privately said he would do ivf as long as it was under 35 so I don't bloody know what the problem is for clomid. 

You are so up the duff meggles with all your symptoms!
X


----------



## Megg33k

Some clinics do BMI limits in the US... but its to protect their "success rates"... Not because of danger. My clinic doesn't turn anyone away and still run a 60% success rate per cycle!


----------



## Allie84

sugarlove said:


> PS Allie, check out this link. Is the dose the right one https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420
> 
> Thanks hun
> x

I've read about those capsules on here, and I don't think they're the best ones because they are massive and have only 23mg of isoflavones per capsule. You'd end up taking 6 of them a day to get the right dose. The ones I buy here are just straight 40 mg of isoflavones per tablet and pretty much nothing else. I think I've heard Tesco has better ones.

As for starting it CD7, what does everyone else think? I've seen people start it CD5, so I don't imagine CD7 would be horrible, but I'd hate to give you bum advice. 

Megg, soooo hoping those are pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## sugarlove

your clinic has a much better success rate than the ones I've been googling in the UK!

What do you think of me starting on the clomid this month? Do you think it might help Meg?


----------



## sugarlove

sorry I meant soy! Wishful thinking!:haha:

Allie, they are the only ones I can get if I want to start them today. I can buy some more next month. Hubby went after work to get them from Holland and Barret bless him. I'm just have to take multiple tablets


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> your clinic has a much better success rate than the ones I've been googling in the UK!
> 
> What do you think of me starting on the clomid this month? Do you think it might help Meg?

I thought you meant Soy. Yes! I'd try it! Its better than Clomid (in my opinion) anyway! :)


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Megg. What do you think of starting it today (cd7), otherwise I'll have to wait another month
x


----------



## Megg33k

I think CD7 is too late, tbh. :( I'm sorry!


----------



## sugarlove

bugger thanks anyway
x


----------



## Megg33k

No prob. Wish it had been a better answer!


----------



## Allie84

Megg, could she just take it for 3 nights? I know a lot of ladies on the soy thread take it CDs5-9. She could just take it 7-9? Also, she already ovulates late so isn't her CD7 pretty much equal to someone elses CD5? Just trying to come up with something.


----------



## MinnieMone

Sugar that sucks hun... but you could start next month, new year and all. I need to lose the 2 stone I've put on over a year too, but it's so so hard with my pcos. M had me running round the 3km track at our park this morning, in the friggin snow, he is so darn fit and slim and didn't even break a sweat, I was like this fat, puffing, sweat riddled freak next to him. I had to laugh because we are such a funny match!

Megg - how you feeling hun, I was thinking about you today and going 'oooh only 5 more days'! It's like i'm testing on weds i'm so frikkin excited for you!

AFM I am (I think) about 2dpo, I took my temp this morning and it was 37.8 which is a bit higher than I normally get after ov, although I'm not real disciplined about temping so I don't know if that's a good sign. I don't think I ov this cycle but we got all the right bding in so confident about that. I'm going to wait till AF is late tho' as I'm pretty sure I'll be out this month. I won't be too gutted I think if I did ov so early then it would only be bad news again if I did get a bfp, i'm sure it wouldn't have given the egg enough time to mature.

right i'm off to make my fish finger sandwich, m is out tonight on his xmas do, i would have been at mine tonight too (which I organised before i quit my job), so feeling a bit blah really, but i couldn't have had a drink anyway, so I guess it's all for the best.

Sugar - did you just watch the first episode of corrie tonight? I thought it was a bit dumb that tyrone just guessed like that out of the blue. Kevin just could have been crying because he was sad molly was dead.


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha Mone that made me laugh the idea of puffing and panting and running in the freezing cold 
I've just spent an hour ranting on to Mal about how much I fucking hate doctors. I can't believe I'm probably out of a job in the new year too. This really has been a shit of a year!

I have my fingers crossed for a bfp for you. I don't think an early ov will be a problem. Loads of women ov early and get preggers.
Yes I did see cori. It was pretty silly, especially when Kevin had to take over from tyronne 

Allie I'm tempted to start the soy now and just take it till day 8, then start it properly next month
Xx


----------



## sugarlove

I meant till day 9


----------



## Razcox

Hey all got some catching up to do but wanted to let you know how i was getting on.

Well its all over here now, never made it to the D & C as my body did it itself wednesday night. It was worse then the last time and i passed out on the bathroom floor because of blood loss. Que a trip to A & E and the nightmare that is the NHS. Our local hospital Telford dont have a gyno ward so they wanted to send me to shrewsbury who had no beds or Wolvo how also had no beds. They set me up with a drip and wanted to keep me in over night so they had to send me to shrewbury anyway and hope a bed turned up. It was 12am by this time and i then spend the next 3 hours lay in a bed in A & E, i got seen by the gyno doctor and looked at down there and everthing by this point had settled down to normal period type stuff. The drip had got my blood pressure up and i was much better as well as fed up so i signed myself out and went home as they still couldnt find me a bed but wanted me to stay over night . . .!

Anyway much better now just a little pale and got more holes in me then a pin cushion :)

Right off to read the posts from the last few days and see what you ladies have been up too xx


----------



## msarkozi

awe Raz!! I am glad it is over for you now though, but I'm very sorry about you passing out and having to go through that! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

God the nhs is shite Raz . Sounds like you've been thru a horrible ordeal Raz. Thank god it's over. Take care of yourself x


----------



## heart tree

:hugs: Oh Raz, what a horrible experience! I'm so sorry hun. If losing a pregnancy isn't enough, they put you through all of that? How are you holding up sweetheart? I hope you can take some time to rest and recover.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Raz, I'm so sorry. :( That sounds like a nightmare. I can't imagine how scary it must have been to have passed out from blood loss. Thinking of you. I hope you get to take it easy and rest up this weekend. :hug:


----------



## Dazed

Oh Raz, I'm so sorry chick!


----------



## jenny25

the nhs are rotten i have spent the last few hours trying to get through to nhs direct becasue my antibiotic trimethoprim that the young gp may not of been suitable for me after i took my first dose i read the leaflet and it shouldnt be used if you have a blood disorder hello doc i have aps so im waiting on them calling back to find out if its safe or not


----------



## sugarlove

Fuckers Jenny! I stick 2 fingers up at the nhs! I had to pay 2 quid yesterday to park in the hospital carpark. What a joke!


----------



## sugarlove

How you doing Dazed? X


----------



## MinnieMone

Raz, I'm so sorry, that sounds horrendous, my experience with hospitals during my mc's has always been pretty bad, I just don't think the NHS is coping in general, it's brilliant we have free healthcare but at what cost to the patients. try and take it easy this week and get your strength back up. I really am sorry you're going through this.

Sugar - hope you can start the soy, it will make you feel like you are doing something positive eh. i'm thinking of starting ww in the new year, it will be the only way i will shift the weight. i've also been looking at those bootcamps, i might try and get to one for a break, although they look like bloody hard work.

my fish finger sanger was lovely, then a muffin with cheese and marmite and then 5 quality street purple ones. ah now i know why i can't shift the weight. gulp.


----------



## VGibs

"my fish finger sanger was lovely, then a muffin with cheese and marmite and then 5 quality street purple ones. ah now i know why i can't shift the weight. gulp."

haha Is this food your talking about???


----------



## MinnieMone

:wacko:yeah it's food.... really bad english food! Or comfort food as I like to call it.... I know fish don't have fingers :dohh:


----------



## sugarlove

I agree Mone, the NHS is just too stretched.

Mmm I could just eat a muffin!

I like WW but I don't lose weight very quickly on it. I'm going along to a free lighter life meeting on Monday and might look to join in the new year. You're only on 500 cals a day, but you're meant to lose shit loads of tub!


----------



## MinnieMone

i agree sugar ww is hard graft. i usually go to thailand once a year and stick a pipe up my bum and do a detox fast. On a 10 day fast I usually lose about 5kg, then another 3-4kg when home, this is the first year i haven't done one and it shows. plus when i was single i lived on black coffee, cigs and red wine,with the odd tub of hoummous and some oat biscuits thrown in, now i'm cooking a proper meal every night and having a fry up every morning with oh. It's not helping I'm not working as usually i'll walk to the tube there and back each day then be running around most of the time.

No-one is making me eat crap so i can't blame anyone, but i do think that this rubbish year has contributed a lot, all i keep thinking about is i would of been having a baby next week, and i'm not, so this muffin will make me feel better, and it doesn't!

When we were jogging (ok fast walking for me) around the park today we passed the cutest most adorable little girl on a scooter, and I said to mart 'why can't i have a little girl like that' and he said 'because we're going to have a little boy' and I just choked up because in that split second I really thought yeah we will and it was so lovely. bless him, he said the right thing!

I hope we all have a better time next year eh. I'm really going to try and focus on me and m a lot more and a little less on ttc come January as I can't take another year like this one. Hopefully we will all have our happy endings soon.


----------



## cazza22

Raz you poor thing hun, what an awful experience :cry: stupid god damn NHS they piss me off sooooo bad. I can only hope that time is a healer babe, theres only so much shit one person can take and i hope my darling that u'll be back fighting in no time which im very sure you will be :hugs: get lots of snuggles off those beautiful puppys of yours xxx Lov hugs n kisses xxx Caz xxx

Luce those Numbers sound fine to me babe for 12dpo i think u said u were? i hope thee spotting and cramping has calmed down now chick

Sugar im sorry you had a crappy appointment massive :hugs: I really hope the Soy is that little extra something you need to spur on those eggys :thumbup: xxx

Allie im praying this is your month babe yay for high temps :dance: xxx

Hearty, Nato, Dazed, Minnie hope your all ok on this fine Friday evening, its snowing buckets here in Manchester ggrrrrrr I HATE IT!!! Im like bambi on the snow/ice :haha:

Mel, sass & yogi :wave: hey to u all and bubs xxx :kiss:

sorry if i missed anyone lov all round

Lov u long time xxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

Heya Cazz, nice to hear from you! What are you up to this snowy Friday evening? 

I was in my pjs 'til 4, took a shower and put on new pjs. :haha:

I have to admit when I was in the bathroom I saw I had an OPK so I POAS. :blush: I'm so bad! And after all my blethering about how good it felt to not test early. It had a very very faint line, and now I'm sad, because if I were pregnant it would have been much darker.

Sugar, did you decide to take the soy for 3 days then? I think even if it's not enough to massively change your cycle, it just might help! 

Mone, I am on WW and I find it difficult. I didn't go for 10 weeks and just showed up this week. It's really hard to calorie count everything I eat, and annoying. I'm going to try to stick with it but not until after New Year's, I mean I want to enjoy Christmas chocolate. :)


----------



## Razcox

Thanks ladies i am doing ok now just look like an IV drug user or like i have been beaten up because of all the bruises on my arms and hands from all the bloods an stuff. Glad its all over and my body can get back to normal so we can get back to TTC in feb :thumbup:

Taking me longer to catch up with you girlies then i thought though only on page 1006 so 20 pages to go. Off to bed now so it will have to wait until tomorrow. Love to all xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Allie - I think it would require all 5 days... but I suppose starting CD7 could still work. I don't know. I mean, no one suggests that you do start that late. I don't feel right saying "oh yeah, that'll be fine" because I don't know if it will. I don't know WHY they don't suggest starting after CD5. Obviously, she's welcome to try it. But, I'm just not comfortable saying to do so, iykwim?

I'm okay, Mone! Very tired!!! LOL Slept 8 hours and still had a 2 hour nap today! You eating marmite is enough to make me :sick:!

OMG, Raz! How awful! :hugs:

Ashley - If you really want to try Soy this time, take all 5 days. Its totally up to you. I don't know if it will work exactly the same starting on day 7, but don't cut the dose short. If you do it, do it all the way, ya know? Do what you think is best! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

ha ha megg I'm glad my eating marmite makes you want to barf (in a good way!) that's a really good symptom to have. Also if your sense of smell has heightened (imagine the smell of marmite mmmmh), that's also a major sign, I turn into a bloodhound when preggo. See if when you are out and about you smell perfume on other people really strongly. not everyone gets it when pregnant, but it's one of the first symptoms i always get.

The sleeping thing sounds good too, as you can usually survive on about 5 hours right! I read on your journal you may test weds morning before your beta's, are you still thinking like that or are going to wait?


----------



## Dazed

Sugar, I'm doing well thank you. Just kinda in a bad mental place at the moment. Thats why my comments are few and far between lately. I hope I get out of this funk soon.

Cazz, weather here is chilly too. We don't get alot of snow in general, but we have had snow 3 days this month and more possibly on the way. I think thats why I'm in my funk, its bringing up all the stuff I thought I was over. :cry:


----------



## sugarlove

lol Mone at sticking a pipe up your bum.
Martin sounds like such a lovely bloke. He must really love you. We will all get our BFP in the New Year god damn it and yours will be your forever baby!:thumbup:
I've eaten shit all night as I'm hungover from going out with work last night for another xmas do. 

Dazed, sorry you're feeling crap hun:hugs:hope you feel better soon

Cazza be careful on the ice with your bubba hun. I'ts bloody freezing in York, so I reckon more snow's on the way:growlmad:

Yes I've taken the soy. I reckon it's worth a shot! What dose do you take Allie? I'll have to take 4 tablets to get the 100g.

Megg this kipping all the time is an excellent sign. I can't wait for you to test next week :thumbup:

Allie, what you like poas :haha: if you piddle on anything, do it on a HPT tomorrow!


----------



## Megg33k

MinnieMone said:


> ha ha megg I'm glad my eating marmite makes you want to barf (in a good way!) that's a really good symptom to have. Also if your sense of smell has heightened (imagine the smell of marmite mmmmh), that's also a major sign, I turn into a bloodhound when preggo. See if when you are out and about you smell perfume on other people really strongly. not everyone gets it when pregnant, but it's one of the first symptoms i always get.
> 
> The sleeping thing sounds good too, as you can usually survive on about 5 hours right! I read on your journal you may test weds morning before your beta's, are you still thinking like that or are going to wait?

No, Marmite makes me want to :sick: at the best of times. That's not a sign... That's just Marmite being VILE! LOL 

I did gag at a smell yesterday, so that might count? I mean, everyone agreed it smelled bad, but not THAT bad.

It depends. I change my mind about 100 times a day! LOL


----------



## sugarlove

I remember when I was preggo, they had been laying manure in the field opposite our house. Mal said it smelt nasty, but I could smell it inside the house and it was making me heave.

A promising sign I reckon Meggles!


----------



## VGibs

Ok I just got back from the grocery store and as I was looking around I saw a jar of Marmite....it was yeast. Please tell me you are not eating yeast! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls just stopping in really quickly before going to bed. We had a nightmare journey home took us 6 and half hours journey normally takes 3 hours I am so tired and I wasn't even driving poor steve.

Raz I'm so sorry sweetie I went though that with my second loss I know how scary it is I also know how bloody shit a&e are. Look after yourslef make sure you eat looks of iron enriched food and drink plenty and rest. I'm so sorry your going through this :hugs:

Meggs its all looking good cant wait for you to test. :hugs:

Mone I figure its nearly chirstmas so indugle and then get healthy in the new year. I really hope next year is a good year for you well us all. :hugs:

Caz take care in the snow maybe stay inside nice and safe and warm.

I can't remember everything I've read so sending lots of love and :hugs: to you all. I must just stand up for the NHS who can be really shit especially a&e departments I think but I found out when I got home that my mum rang the hospital and explained the situation to them they are fitting me in the blood lady is going to meet me at the front of the hospital and take my blood between her rounds so I feel very lucky. Which reminds sugar that dr sounds like a total shit I'm so sorry is there anyway you could see someone else?


----------



## Dazed

Thanks sugar. I hope I do too! Big party tomorrow so that should boost my mood (or atleast the booze will).


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy the blood lady sounds like an angel! I'm sure there are many good people who work for the nhs, but they are just over stretched which leads to a poor service.
Your journey home sounds like a nightmare. At least you're there now and can get lots of tlc off your mum.
I've thought about trying to ring to speak to the woman consultant woman I originally meant to see. She had to cancel due to illness, but maybe it's worth a shot. I know other people have got clomid from other parts of the uk with bmis higher than mine, so I can but try.
Im off to bed now girls night night xx


----------



## Allie84

Heya, Dazed, hope you get out of your funk soon. :hugs:

Megg, I also was averse to some smells today (my lentil soup). I've always read that's a great sign! I'm more hopeful for you than me, though, at the moment. My neg OPK put me down.

Sugar, I take 120 the first 3 nights then 160 the last two nights. Good luck!

Lucy, wow, it sounds like an awful drive and I'm glad you made it safely. I thought you were taking the train? Good luck tomorrow. Good night. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm hopeful for you, Allie! Don't test yet! 10dpo is too early... even on an OPK! Stop it! *wags finger at you*

Hoping the smell thing is a good sign. Had a dream related symptom today... I never had sex dreams, but I did... and I can't be 100% sure, but I think I actually had an orgasm in my sleep. :shock: It was a bit bizarre. If it didn't happen in real life, then it was the most vivid dream ever. I'm pretty sure it actually happened. :blush:



VGibs said:


> Ok I just got back from the grocery store and as I was looking around I saw a jar of Marmite....it was yeast. Please tell me you are not eating yeast! LOL

They are totally eating yeast! :sick: You should smell it! I tasted it! :(


----------



## bbhopes

Meg those dreams DO happen in pregnancy, I had them, sometims I would even wake up in a bit of pain, and only had those dreams at that time of my life. really hoping for you, you give us all so much hope and faith.


----------



## bbhopes

I use to love veggiemite and marmite, but there's an ingredient in it that is closely linked to MSG and I am now allergic to it. It does seem so gross now, but at the time I liked it.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, bbhopes! I hope its a good sign then! :)

Blerg... How can MSG make things taste so good, but Marmite is SO bad?


----------



## Allie84

Wow, what a dream Megg! I've heard of that happening in pregnancy, as well. Add that to the symptom list.


----------



## heart tree

Ooh so much to catch up on. I'm having a few drinks with Tim tonight. Told him next week is ov time so he better get ready. We both have the whole week off. Fx'd!! 

Allie go to bed! You are sick!


----------



## msarkozi

lol!! I love how you just told Allie to go to bed :haha: If she won't listen to you, I will :)


----------



## heart tree

Mel, go to bed! You're pregnant!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Do I need to go to bed for any reason? LOL


----------



## heart tree

Megg, go to bed. You're sick and pregnant! 

Ok, I'm off to bed. I'm just tired.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't feel like poorly anymore... So, I don't think I'm actually sick. I'm not all that certain that I'm pregnant either. So, HA! :icecream:


----------



## grandbleu

Morning! :wave:

Just a quick question...I just bought freshly squeezed grapefruit juice sick: bleh! - the things we do for babies!) when should I drink it and how often for EWCM issues. Thanks! :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

No clue.. I couldn't drink it for money! :sick:


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Megg* - I agree but I'm kind of trying things this month. I'm thinking starting CD8 till ovulation (kill me now! :sick: - I really hate grapefruits). One glass a day...anyone else have experience???


----------



## vickyd

Grand i did th grapefruit thing before ovulation. I started CD4 until after i ovulated, i drank 2 glasses a day. One in the morning and one in the evening. It tastes shit i know but what can you do? I also drank a coule of cups of green tea a day and i was swimming in EWCM the month i got prego. Good Luck!


----------



## grandbleu

Oh thanks so much *Vicky* for your personal experience...I guess I better start today then. I love green tea so that won't be a problem...It's only a couple of days of taste torture with the grapefruit juice...Well here I go...:wacko:

PS. *Edited to add*: It's actually not as bad as I had imagined...it's actually not bad at all...I'm actually really surprised...and this is no sugar added...small batch...totally fresh squeezed. I must really want a baby for this not to taste completely BLEH! YIPEE!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

You do learn how much you want it when faced with unpleasant options to get it!


----------



## vickyd

I never got to like the taste to be honest!!!! I would gulp it down and then munch on something to get rid of the aftertaste!!! Grapefruit apparently also helps burn fat...


----------



## grandbleu

Yipee two birds...one yucky tasting (but not as bad as I thought) stone...baby and burning fat...:happydance:


----------



## VGibs

grandbleu said:


> Oh thanks so much *Vicky* for your personal experience...I guess I better start today then. I love green tea so that won't be a problem...It's only a couple of days of taste torture with the grapefruit juice...Well here I go...:wacko:
> 
> PS. *Edited to add*: It's actually not as bad as I had imagined...it's actually not bad at all...I'm actually really surprised...and this is no sugar added...small batch...totally fresh squeezed. I must really want a baby for this not to taste completely BLEH! YIPEE!!!!

I read somewhere that green tea can deplete folic acid...so beware


----------



## VGibs

OH GROSS...it is YEAST! My Oma used to use this nasty salty yeasty stuff on her biscuits. Is it that kind of stuff????


----------



## grandbleu

VGibs said:


> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> Oh thanks so much *Vicky* for your personal experience...I guess I better start today then. I love green tea so that won't be a problem...It's only a couple of days of taste torture with the grapefruit juice...Well here I go...:wacko:
> 
> PS. *Edited to add*: It's actually not as bad as I had imagined...it's actually not bad at all...I'm actually really surprised...and this is no sugar added...small batch...totally fresh squeezed. I must really want a baby for this not to taste completely BLEH! YIPEE!!!!
> 
> I read somewhere that green tea can deplete folic acid...so bewareClick to expand...

Thanks *Vgibs*...*Nato* mentioned that earlier to me as well since I was downing 5 cups a day :coffee:...she said one is probably good to not deplete but to give EWCM benefits! :) so I've definitely stopped being such a green tea fiend.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

I've had my blood test done so now waiting for the results hopefully will here sometime between 4 and 5pm. They were so lovely at the hospital it took us 45 mins to get there normally a 20/30min journey. My dad took me so steve could have a lie in as it was an early start Fran (the blood lady) was lovely so sweet to me. It took us even longer to get back and we got stuck going up a hill two men from other cars pushed us up the hill I helped a little untill we got moving again. I'm not going to see war of the world at the moment its looking a bit unsure as to whether steve and my dad will get there I hope so have had these tickets booked for over a year and its something steve has always wanted to see so I'll be gutted if he doesnt make it.

I did another test and the line was darker so hoping that is a good sign and we will get good news from the bloods.


----------



## grandbleu

What a great morning...FXed for good HCG levels this PM. I'm glad you got there in the freeze. I hope you OH and dad get to go to the show tonight!!!

Darker is always good!!!:thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

I was just watching a news report about how much it has snowed over there. And there was video's of kids in wellies running around in the snow. All I could think was, "Holy crap their feet will freeze" but being Canadian we never go anywhere without mukluks in our cars in case of snow squalls LOL


----------



## MinnieMone

morning everyone, 

Vgibs - yes it is yeast! and as the adverts over here say you either love it or hate it. I must get through a jar a week, mostly straight from the jar. I eat raw brussel sprouts as well though so i'm clearly a freaky eater. ha

Megg - I 'o' all the time in my sleep when I'm preggo, think it's the progestrone supplements. First time was a bit of a shock, but a lovely side affect! these symptoms can't be all a coincidence for you eh?!

It is snowing really heavily here in south london, we must have about 3 inches, need to go out in a mo' too and m has the car. bugger. 

Lucy - that is lovely of the nurse to take your bloods. I think the nurses and docs do a fantastic job for the most part i just think they are overstretched as Sugar says. How are you feeling, have the cramps eased a bit.... keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Sugar - doing a colonic yourself really isn't that bad, the tubes they have at the spa are probably half the size of your little finger and it's not done under pressure it's just a big bucket of coffee solution hanging from a hook, basic stuff, but bloody hell does it work. One of the guys there one year crapped out a marble that he had eaten as a kid when he was about 6, another girl showed us a pic of the plaque that came out (the bowel gets a lining of this hardened stuff over the years which is rope like) it was about 2 metres long! we were all very jealous ha. You basically sit around all day in this beautiful spa talking about each others poop. A bit like marmite again not to everyone's taste but I love it (not talking about poop mind, detoxing!)

Right i'm off to get my uggs on and try and get out. I may be some time as Scott of the antartic said (think it was that dude anyhow)


----------



## sugarlove

Bloody hell Mone, you're still not exactly selling it to me. Lol!
Have a nice day if you're off out. I'm heading to the nearest pub at teatime to discuss with Mal my job situation. Will start the diet and detox on the 3rd Jan!

There's no snow here for a change, which I'm pleased about. Had enough of it the other week!

Lucy, looking forward to hearing your blood results. I have my fingers crossed:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

PS Anyone who uses FF can they help please? When I started spotting into AF last week, it cut my cycle off really short. It classed spotting as AF by the looks of it, but proper flow didn't start till last Saturday (11th). Can I override this, as it looks like I'm on further on in my cycle than I actually am. I'm confused by it and it's messed my chart up:shrug:!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I'm so glad you got your bloods done. I hope you get the results today. How are you feeling? Any cramps? Any more blood? I'm glad the line is getting darker. I think you made the right decision not going tonight. You need to take it easy.

Mone, I've heard wonders about colonics, but I'm not sure I could do it. I can't believe one guy found a marble! Good luck outside. Sounds cold.

Sugar, you probably should take out the heavy flow that they are saying as day 1. If you change that to spotting, it will probably change your chart. You can put in the notes section that it was heavier than spotting, in case you want to reference it later. 

Liz, I love fresh squeezed grapefruit juice! I agree with Vicky, the sooner the better to start it. It hasn't helped me much, but I know it has helped other ladies. Last cycle I started taking Mucinex pills. So much better than gulping down cough syrup. They worked. It might have also been my ov meds, but whatever it was, I had more ewcm than ever in my life. It was glorious!

I'm going out dancing tonight. I haven't done that in ages. I can't wait. Dancing for me can often be a spiritual experience. I get so into it. It puts me in a zone like nothing else does. I've been needing this kind of therapy for a while. I really can't wait.


----------



## Allie84

That sounds like quite the journey, Lucy. I'm happy you made it there and back, and also happy you had a nice NHS worker go out of their way for you. :) I hope the blood results are good news. The darker test certainly is!! Good luck. :hugs:

Stay warm in the snow, girlies! 

Hearty, I also love dancing and find it really theraputic. Enjoy! 

I love grapefruit juice. Mmmmmm.

Sugar I think Hearty's advice should fix your chart.

Okay, I have a complaint about FRERs. I'm a huge hypocrite and tested today. I gave in because my temp was still up. Anyways, I think I fell victim to a FRER evap. The test line turned bright white and stayed that way for like 5 minutes before dissapearing. Now it's barely there at all. I'm so mad because when that second line came up right away I got really excited. I stared at for many minutes as it lowly faded. It was really torturous! I need a slap for testing early. In any case I think I'm out because it's 11 dpo and FRER would have picked up hcg.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi everyone

I had a dream last night about the green tea. I dreamt it made your cm more alkaline - so i looked it up this morning and i was right. Im a dream genius. 

i also realised that thats what grapefruit does, i looked up alkalising foods and grapefruit was on the list too

grapefruit juice is my favourite ever ever 

sugar, just change your past entries to match what you think happened. then ff will update your chart. 

I have got the dirtiest hangover ever. 

I would like a colonic but i am too cowardly and easily humiliated. There is compacted food in there rotting and sending toxins into your blood stream apparently, i think meat is the worst culprit. Cos i havent eaten meat since 1989, i assume mine isnt too bad. Chocolate diets have some advantages


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, your chart looks great

Was there any colour in the test line at all? when you say bright white, the test line was whiter than the rest of the window? <hungoverstupidface>

evaps can turn into good news. i have heard tell of this happening. 

When do you get the 2nd blood results Lucy? How're the symptoms? Hope good news is coming your way too


----------



## heart tree

Allie, that sounds really strange. I've never seen anything like that on a FRER. And it could be too early even at 11dpo to show up yet. Your chart does look really good though. How much and how often are you using the progesterone cream?

Nato, I had some drinks last night too. I feel ok, but I imagine Tim will be feeling a hangover when he wakes up. Dancing tonight may yield different results for me tomorrow. Hangoverland might be 24 hours away.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie that sounds exciting with your FRER. Maybe it's not an evap. Test again tomorrow poppet! 

Nato where were you last night you alko?

Even the thought of grapefruit juice makes me want to chunder. Yuck!

Hearty, have a fab time dancing. Take another pic of a disco ball if you see one.

I've written all your cards out today but missed the post, so sorry but you'll be lucky to get them them this side of Xmas.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the reminder Sugar! I will definitely get a picture of a disco ball tonight! I was listening to the Chemical Brothers last night and thought of you. 

Are you going to do the Lighter Life program? I can't believe how little you get to eat on it.


----------



## heart tree

Sass just posted a bump picture in her journal. She looks great!


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha about Chemical toilet bros Hearty. I could just fancy a good dance tonight!

Yes I was horrified to see how little you get. 500 cals a day, but the weight loss is fab. I only intend to stay on it for 6 weeks or so. The lady I spoke to last night said 2 stone was very achievable in a short period of time, so might as well give it a whirl.
I've told Mal he may have to cook his own meals when I start as I'll be drooling into his and drinking a crummy chalky chocolate milkshake instead. I will have to rely on Nato's descriptions of Lindt choc as a fix :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Oh, 6 weeks is all? That is manageable. You will be starving at first, but I imagine you will get used to it pretty quickly. It will be hard to watch Mal eat though. Yes, Nato will have to give daily updates of her chocolate eating adventures. 

But that might not bode well for Nato's weight.


----------



## sugarlove

The diet is meant to be 14 weeks for the first phase, but if I lose enough before then I'll stop as I don't think it can be very healthy. People seem to lose up to a stone the first couple of weeks. I think they say if you get though the first week, your body goes into something called ketosis, where you actually have loads of energy and stop feeling hungry.


----------



## sugarlove

PS If i get hungry enough and Nato keeps posting about choc bunnies, I may have to eat her :haha:


----------



## heart tree

I saw a woman lose a lot of weight, probably half of her body weight on 500 calories a day. She was under doctor's supervision the whole time. She did it for a long time though. In general, I don't think diets like these are very healthy. You put your body into starvation mode, so when you do start eating regularly again, you body holds onto the calories more because it has been tricked into thinking it has to. That's why people end up gaining the weight back afterwards. I know you are doing it specifically to get Clomid and/or IVF at some point. Just make sure that when you come off the program, you continue to eat healthy and maybe start exercising. I hope they aren't making you exercise during the program. That would be a lot of stress on your body to exercise and only consume 500 calories.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> her chocolate eating adventures.

hahaha. I am like the Zorro of Chocolate

I have lost 3 pounds in the last week. I am still 10 pounds heavier than i am normally though. 

Hearty, we are christmas party queens. 

Sugar, just went round to a friends house - it was too treacherous to go outdoors with slidey soled boots on.


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha to eating Nato! 

Where's Lucy? I really hope the results come back soon.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yes Nato, I'm going to party my way straight into a BFP. Bring on the champers.


----------



## sugarlove

well done Nato on losing weight when it's nearly Chrimbo. What were you boozing on?

Hearty, I swim twice a week at the mo, but may not have the energy to keep that up on 500 cals. I know the likelihood is that I would probably ton it all back on when I stop it, but by then hopefully I'll be up the duff and will be fat and happy:thumbup:
I wouldn't have dreamed of doing this diet a yr ago, but if this the only way I can get clomid, I suppose I'll have to, as I just haven't got time on my side to lose all the weight.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> Allie, your chart looks great
> 
> Was there any colour in the test line at all? when you say bright white, the test line was whiter than the rest of the window? <hungoverstupidface>

Yeah, it was brighter white than the rest of the window. Kind of glowing? I think maybe it was just the antibody strip taunting me. I have googled 'dissapearing positives' and I guess they happen with FRERS. 



heart tree said:


> Allie, that sounds really strange. I've never seen anything like that on a FRER. And it could be too early even at 11dpo to show up yet. Your chart does look really good though. How much and how often are you using the progesterone cream?

I'm doing 1/4 tsp morning and night. TMI but I have green snot all of a sudden so my high temps may be infection.

Oh, and I'm tempted to waste a FRER using water to see if it happens again.


----------



## Allie84

Well done losing weight, Nato. :)

Did I tell you all that I had _gained_ 4 lbs when I went to weight watchers this week? 

Sugar, you are a braver soul than I attempting lighter life. Actually Mone, you are also braver than I am. I don't think I have the stomach for a colonic!


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha sorry Allie I know I shouldn't laugh, but it just reminds me of when I've done WW in the past. I used to lose and then yo yo up and down again. I'm sure you'll have a good loss next week:hugs:

I've just made a curry in the slow cooker and am off to the pub with Mal to plan a course of action for my lack of job in the NY. Nato, have you you actually been served with a redundancy notice? We are all being made redundant with the council, but have the opportunity to apply for a handful of jobs which a little bit of a careers element in them. I'm a Careers Adviser, so not sure what else I would be doing. Bloody council!


----------



## msarkozi

LOL Hearty....I did listen to you :) I went to bed...I had to finish my cherries first, otherwise I would have been in bed long before

Lucy - that is great to hear about darker lines. I'm still holding out for you :hugs:

Allie - I am hoping that wasn't an evap. I don't know if I would waste it on water.....maybe just try again tomorrow, or maybe even tonight? I always tested at night instead of in the morning.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, a cold is defo a good sign, if a bfp is suppressing your immune system

eyes crossed for ya


----------



## Allie84

I'm getting ready to leave for the day but I keep checking in hoping to hear from Lucy. A few of my cousins are coming into town and we're doing pedicures, shopping, and dinner. Alex is out of town today and tomorrow so I'm on my lonesome. 

I'm a big FRER waster and I just tested again using 2nd morning urine and it was a BFN. Not even a glowing white line. AND I have cramps starting, so I'm throwing in the towel this month. If it were pregnancy causing cramps, that would mean I would have hcg in my system. On to cycle 7...

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls oh my god what a nightmare I have I've totally broken down infront og my mums sobbing uncontrollably saying i cant go through this again I dont have my results back yet but the process of trying to get them has been all to much, my mum was great as always just hugged me and stroked my head. So the situation is no news on my results. They are back just cant seem to get them. Phoned the chem lab and the guy was an idiot he wouldnt give me the results said he couldnt give them to anyone that wasn't a medical professional then I had to phone a&e the nurse couldnt access the results either so suggested I call the out of hours dr so I did that explained the situation so she marked my call as urgent and put it through to someone so I nurse called me back who was most unhelpful but eventually said she would put it through to a dr and get the dr to call me back to let me know if he can help me so now waiting for a call back she couldnt say when as they were very busy at the moment. If the dr can't help me I either have to go to a&e tomorrow to see a dr to get the results or go and see my mum's dr on monday. What a nightmare and the whole process has made me feel very stressed so trying to stay calm and relax. Xx

The bleeding seems to have stopped have had some brown spotting but not much still get some cramping but again comes and goes really dont no what to think hanging on to hope the worst thing with the waiting is every moment I'm waiting the more hopefully I get the more attached I get. Praying for a chirstmas miracle. Steve and Dad managed to get to wembley arena not sure if they will get back but hope so. Mum and I are going to have a bite to eat and watch strictly at 7pm.

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls oh my god what a nightmare I have I've totally broken down infront og my mums sobbing uncontrollably saying i cant go through this again I dont have my results back yet but the process of trying to get them has been all to much, my mum was great as always just hugged me and stroked my head. So the situation is no news on my results. They are back just cant seem to get them. Phoned the chem lab and the guy was an idiot he wouldnt give me the results said he couldnt give them to anyone that wasn't a medical professional then I had to phone a&e the nurse couldnt access the results either so suggested I call the out of hours dr so I did that explained the situation so she marked my call as urgent and put it through to someone so I nurse called me back who was most unhelpful but eventually said she would put it through to a dr and get the dr to call me back to let me know if he can help me so now waiting for a call back she couldnt say when as they were very busy at the moment. If the dr can't help me I either have to go to a&e tomorrow to see a dr to get the results or go and see my mum's dr on monday. What a nightmare and the whole process has made me feel very stressed so trying to stay calm and relax. Xx

The bleeding seems to have stopped have had some brown spotting but not much still get some cramping but again comes and goes really dont no what to think hanging on to hope the worst thing with the waiting is every moment I'm waiting the more hopefully I get the more attached I get. Praying for a chirstmas miracle. Steve and Dad managed to get to wembley arena not sure if they will get back but hope so. Mum and I are going to have a bite to eat and watch strictly at 7pm.

:hugs: hope this all makes sense will go and reread latets post as didnt take it all in sorry.


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - Enjoy your dancing, love!

Allie - Just because you might have HCG in your system, it doesn't mean its had time to filter into your urine stream in a large enough quantity to produce a + HPT yet. You're only 11dpo! STOP TESTING! If no AF, you can test again on the 22nd when I go for my betas!

Luce - Sorry its been such a nightmare to get your results! :hugs: They shouldn't make this any harder than it is. But a darker line surely means good results are coming! :kiss:



sugarlove said:


> PS Anyone who uses FF can they help please? When I started spotting into AF last week, it cut my cycle off really short. It classed spotting as AF by the looks of it, but proper flow didn't start till last Saturday (11th). Can I override this, as it looks like I'm on further on in my cycle than I actually am. I'm confused by it and it's messed my chart up:shrug:!

YES! Go to My Chart > Cycles > Merge Two Cycles... and choose to merge last cycle with this this cycle. Then, do Cycles > Split A Cycle... and choose the start date of the 11th! :)


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Lucy, it sounds like a nightmare! What the heck...I wish someone would just tell you the darn number! I hope you gets the results asap. Someone has to be able to tell you, especially as they are there in a computer somewhere.

Thanks, Megg. I will try not to test, but will probably cave tomorrow as I still have a FRER sitting here. How are you feeling today?


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - what a stressful day it's been for you. I'm sorry that you are having such a hard time getting the results. I am glad that the bleeding has stopped. I think that is a good sign, especially with a darker line on the hpt! Hang in there sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Ok next instalement I've finally spoken to a dr who was very sweet and understanding he is going to phone a&e and try to get hold of an oncall dr who can access the results as the chem lab is now closed and the out of service dr dont have access to the computers system. So waiting on a call from the our of hours dr hopefully with my results but there is a chance he wont be able to get them so I will have to wait untill monday.


----------



## jenny25

fingers crossed lucy i hope you get them xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Ignore my last post dr has just called what a lovely man he was he managed to get my results and pauses for dramatic effect ......... my numbers are 97 so thats good news he said it was encouraging I need to do a temp register with my mum's surgery and see a dr to see if they want to moniter me while I'm at home maybe do more bloods I guess. The epu said they would moniter me with scans every 2 weeks from about 6/7 weeks when I'm pregnant again so going to call them next week to see if I can get booked in what do you think do I try and hold out till 7 weeks or do I get a scan at 6 weeks. Although I am so happy I am also so scared. Thanks for all your support love you all. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Oh, Lucy, it sounds like a nightmare! What the heck...I wish someone would just tell you the darn number! I hope you gets the results asap. Someone has to be able to tell you, especially as they are there in a computer somewhere.
> 
> Thanks, Megg. I will try not to test, but will probably cave tomorrow as I still have a FRER sitting here. How are you feeling today?

Save that FRER!!! I'm actually not so bad. I fell apart last night, but I've picked myself up today. My temp this morning made me very happy, so I'm going to be happy with that and not complain! 

As I was just saying in my journal, today is likely the day that implantation would complete (for both of us)... So, expecting a BFP before now is just being hopeful that you have super embryos!



LucyJ said:


> Ok next instalement I've finally spoken to a dr who was very sweet and understanding he is going to phone a&e and try to get hold of an oncall dr who can access the results as the chem lab is now closed and the out of service dr dont have access to the computers system. So waiting on a call from the our of hours dr hopefully with my results but there is a chance he wont be able to get them so I will have to wait untill monday.

Oh, I hope you don't have to wait until Monday! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Lucy thats great news get in there asap and get yourself looked after if they are offering xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Ignore my last post dr has just called what a lovely man he was he managed to get my results and pauses for dramatic effect ......... my numbers are 97 so thats good news he said it was encouraging I need to do a temp register with my mum's surgery and see a dr to see if they want to moniter me while I'm at home maybe do more bloods I guess. The epu said they would moniter me with scans every 2 weeks from about 6/7 weeks when I'm pregnant again so going to call them next week to see if I can get booked in what do you think do I try and hold out till 7 weeks or do I get a scan at 6 weeks. Although I am so happy I am also so scared. Thanks for all your support love you all. xx

Wow! I missed that! LOL That's GREAT news! :hugs: This is going to be interesting to tell the LO one day!


----------



## jenny25

thats great hun they are doubling :D:D


----------



## msarkozi

fantastic news Lucy!!! I'm so happy for you. I would start the scans at 6 weeks, as it will give you more peace of mind seeing sooner. But you have to keep in mind that it could be too early to detect the heartbeat, so as long as you go in with that knowledge, you aren't going to be stressed if they say they don't see it yet. When you go for the 8 week scan, then it will be there for sure :) Definitely get your bloods checked every few days or so to keep monitoring the number. Congrats hun!!! I hope this is your forever baby!!!! lots of :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Wow Lucy, that is wonderful news. They have definitely doubled! And technically speaking, you didn't even wait a full 48 hours between the blood draws, right? You got them on Thursday at 11 and on Saturday at 8. The bleeding surely could be implantation bleeding sweetie. Oh, I have everything crossed for you.

I agree with what Mel said. I probably would go in for a 6 week scan but know that the heartbeat might not be visible. When I went in for my last 2 scans at 6 weeks, it was very obvious that things weren't going well. In some ways I'm relieved I found out so early. It allowed me to move on with things. But that is NOT going to happen for you. Your scan will be perfect! I also agree with Mel to get as many bloods as possible. It's great that you have some good doctors on your team.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, listen to Megg and don't test tomorrow. You aren't out yet, but I totally understand why you would want to throw in the towel. It helps to mentally prepare. Have a great time today, sounds like fun.

I just had a long heart to heart with a dear friend of mine over the phone. She lives far away from me and we don't see each other often. She's 35 and not married. Doesn't even have a boyfriend. She wants kids. She feels so lonely and depressed. She and I both had a long pity party for ourselves over the phone. I'm not sure we accomplished anything, but it felt good to talk to her.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh lucy darling I hope this is it xx


----------



## Megg33k

That's always good for the soul, Amanda! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy that's great news.
:hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Yayyyy luce congrats babe  xxx


----------



## MinnieMone

So relieved for you Lucy, I agree with the others, 6 weeks is a good time to scan. You can relax now and enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls I think I will ring the epu and see if I can get booked in for a 6 week scan and hopefully the dr's will do blood again on monday when I see them. Going to try and not worry to much.

I'm exhuasted so off to bed had been trying to wait up for steve but dont think they will be back untill about 1ish just hope they can get the car out of the car park and get home safe. Mum's staying up felt bad leaving her on her own downstairs but she said I need to try and sleep and if not then at least rest.


----------



## Megg33k

Sleep/rest well, Lucy! I'm so proud of you and your little bub! I can't wait for your scan, honey! :hugs:

I can't keep my eyes open today... I assume that's good, at least under _these _circumstances.


----------



## Allie84

Good evening everybody! I had a great time with cousins, and now I'm home and bored. It's amazing how much I rely on Alex for company and notice his absence. 

Oh, Lucy, that's wonderful news! :yipee: They have more than doubled, right on schedule!! I agree with the girls and would go in for a 6 week 'reassurance' scan, even if it's too early to hear the heartbeat. Congratulations. :hugs: I hope you're getting some rest. 

Thanks for the reassurance, Megg and Hearty. I feel like I'm out, and also out of things to 'try' if you know what I mean. I mean, charting, soy, b-vits, normal ovulation, doctor approved lining, sex in the morning, sex in the evening, preseed, grapefruit juice, progesterone cream, no hot baths or sex in the 2ww....I mean, what else is left? If it doesn't work under the all of those enabling circumstances, when will it ever work? I'm feeling the impending due date blues. And the evap blues. And the TTC fatigue blues. How does anyone ever get pregnant? That's my mentality at the moment.


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Allie! I am hoping your evap is actually the real thing. I understand your frustrations. It's not fair when all you want is to be pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Mel. :hugs: I actually am starting to feel worse than with my miscarriage. Because right after the miscarriage I was thinking since I got pregnant on the first cycle not preventing, that it would probably be 3 cycles, at most. Now I'm nearing cycle 7. Aargh. How naive.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I'll join you in those blues. It truly amazes me that the human race is as abundant as it is. It just seems so damn hard to get pregnant and have a baby. I'm sorry babes. I wish there was something to erase the blues. 

So, no dancing for me. My stomach hasn't been feeling well all day. Not sure if it was the alcohol last night. I had a few drinks but didn't have any of my normal hangover issues like a headache and tiredness. And my stomach never feels like this. So I'm also wondering if it is the Femara. I think I read that the side effects happen after you stop taking the meds. I had a massive headache yesterday which can also be a side effect. Anyway, Tim and I decided to skip it. It's raining and we're just snuggling and are going to order Thai. Oh well. We'll dance another night. I want to feel in top form to go dancing.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty. :hugs: I wish you didn't have to know how I felt, though. I wish none of us did. Maybe I'll wander over to teen pregnancy to torture myself. :haha: 

Your evening sounds lovely, even without the dancing. I'm on the couch snuggling with myself. Have I mentioned I'm alone yet? :haha: I'm so pathetic lol. Sorry about your stomach and headache! I hope you feel better very, very soon. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie, I am alone too....just making myself a big bowl of popcorn and going back to curling up on the couch, watching christmas shows.


----------



## Allie84

I actually had some popcorn (and chocolate and pasta) as well. :) I haven't found any Christmas shows to watch, however! I hope you're having a nice evening.


----------



## msarkozi

mmmm, chocolate....maybe I should get into the after eights?! I'm actually getting pretty bored, so I might call it a night soon and just go to bed!


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, I love After Eights!!!

I'm really pissed off at my body right now. I just had brown spotting. I'm only 11dpo!!! Last cycle I didn't get until 13 or 14 dpo, the day before AF, and that's with a low progesterone test. This cycle I've had higher temps and am taking the cream! I feel like with all of this stuff I'm taking maybe I'm just making things worse? Could the cream actually make me spot and shorten my luteal phase?


----------



## Megg33k

Progesterone can cause spotting, but it can't shorten a luteal phase. That's just not possible. I could be IB... 11dpo isn't too late, honey! Just saying!

Sounds like everyone was smart to stay in tonight. We went out to dinner, because we didn't have anything here I wanted to eat. In fact, I couldn't think of anything in the world that sounded good. I wanted a Crispy Orange Chicken Bowl @ Applebee's... and then about 30 min before we were going to leave, I started to feel AWFUL. I just felt sort of "off" and nothing sounded good anymore. The thought of anything fried turned my stomach. I felt like it was freezing in my house, even though I'm always burning up. But, I was running a very normal temp... not even elevated like its been. I don't know what happened. And, I still don't feel quite right... Not nauseous exactly... but sort of an uneasy tummy... and terrible gas pains that don't seem to want to come out at all. Also, cramping ALL DAY. So, I don't know if any of its good or bad or indifferent... but its not fun. And, I'm exhausted still tonight... even after sleeping and napping!


----------



## Allie84

It sounds really, really good, Megg!!! Seriously. I'm sorry you've joined Hearty with the unwell stomach but I'm also happy because your nausea, food aversion, exhaustion....it all sounds super promising.

Well, I guess I'll hope for IB but assume it's progesterone causing spotting. I just did a cervical position check (really high...not sure where it usually is before AF) to see if feel anything but I'm just like before AF. I'm so sick of the 2ww! I feel like it's been exhausting. How about you, Megg?


----------



## Megg33k

Soooooooo exhausting! This whole thing has done me in! Seriously!!! It sucks! I'm so tired of waiting. And, I still worry that my "symptoms" are in my head. However, I couldn't have been thinking of symptom spotting any less if I tried when the aversions hit tonight. And, it was sudden! I didn't like it at all! LOL

I just hope we both get our Xmas wish! Its our turn, dammit!


----------



## LucyJ

I hope you both do as well. 

Allie dont give up look at me I was convinced AF was on its way and was all worried that I had a short lp this month turns out I was pregnant think I'm still in a bit of shock about that and really think having the knowledge that my womb is slightly tipped forward and rolling on my tummy might help well has helped me get pregnant it took nearly a year for me to get pregnant first time round then 4/5 months last time so to be pregnant first time is well I feel lucky just hope this one is a keeper. I am staying hopeful for you and keeping everything crossed.

Megg things are looking so good for you when do you go in for your bloods are you going to test before or wait? I'm keeping everything crossed for you too.

AFM: I am exhausted today just feel wiped out, steve has gone home as he has to work next week but will be back for christmas been a bit hormonal so got really upset when he left and made him promise me he would be back for chirstmas bless him said he will be back no matter what.

Thank you for all your support love you girls xx


----------



## heart tree

Morning ladies. Pretty quiet here this morning. It is dark and rainy here today. Feels like another snuggle day to me. I feel fine today. I think I must have had a slight hangover yesterday. Nato and me, the Christmas party queens.

Allie, the brown spotting is curious. Like Megg said, it could be IB or extra progesterone. You temp went down, but not under the coverline. And it cold also go up again tomorrow. Have you tested? I hope you wait. If it was IB yesterday, you might not have enough hcg to register on a FRER yet.

Megg, wow to last nights aversion! Wow, wow, wow! I'm trying to stay cautiously optimistic for you. I want to hold the space for any possibility and not put pressure on you. That being said, that sounds like a huge symptom to me. Just sayin. 

Mel and Allie, sorry you were both lonely last night. If I had felt better I would have stayed up and chatted. 

Lucy, being tired is a good sign. Rest up lady, you have a baby growing!


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> I hope you both do as well.
> 
> Allie dont give up look at me I was convinced AF was on its way and was all worried that I had a short lp this month turns out I was pregnant think I'm still in a bit of shock about that and really think having the knowledge that my womb is slightly tipped forward and rolling on my tummy might help well has helped me get pregnant it took nearly a year for me to get pregnant first time round then 4/5 months last time so to be pregnant first time is well I feel lucky just hope this one is a keeper. I am staying hopeful for you and keeping everything crossed.
> 
> Megg things are looking so good for you when do you go in for your bloods are you going to test before or wait? I'm keeping everything crossed for you too.
> 
> AFM: I am exhausted today just feel wiped out, steve has gone home as he has to work next week but will be back for christmas been a bit hormonal so got really upset when he left and made him promise me he would be back for chirstmas bless him said he will be back no matter what.
> 
> Thank you for all your support love you girls xx

I'll know on the 22nd. I'm holding out until then. Thank you! 

I'm glad Steve will be back for Christmas! I wish he could just stay with you all the time! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Morning ladies. Pretty quiet here this morning. It is dark and rainy here today. Feels like another snuggle day to me. I feel fine today. I think I must have had a slight hangover yesterday. Nato and me, the Christmas party queens.
> 
> Allie, the brown spotting is curious. Like Megg said, it could be IB or extra progesterone. You temp went down, but not under the coverline. And it cold also go up again tomorrow. Have you tested? I hope you wait. If it was IB yesterday, you might not have enough hcg to register on a FRER yet.
> 
> Megg, wow to last nights aversion! Wow, wow, wow! I'm trying to stay cautiously optimistic for you. I want to hold the space for any possibility and not put pressure on you. That being said, that sounds like a huge symptom to me. Just sayin.
> 
> Mel and Allie, sorry you were both lonely last night. If I had felt better I would have stayed up and chatted.
> 
> Lucy, being tired is a good sign. Rest up lady, you have a baby growing!

I don't think the aversion has lasted through today. It was like it came and went. But, my chart looks extra pretty right now... So, I'm not going to nitpick! LOL 

It does seem like a good snuggle day. I don't think we're going to be leaving the house much, if at all today!


----------



## LucyJ

> I'm glad Steve will be back for Christmas! I wish he could just stay with you all the time!

yeah me to stupid work but he's self employed so he has to work when he has it especially as I only work occasionaly so dont bring much money into the house at the moment. He got home safely so thats good and he should be coming back on thursday morning so he wont be away from me for to long thank goodness.

Hearty a snuggle day sounds like a good idea to me glad you feel better today.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, I hope you get loads of nice rest today. It's amazing how much that knowledge of your uterus helped you conceive! I was told mine is slightly tipped as well, but I don't know which way. Come to think of it, though, the month we conceived before I think it was from doing it 'from behind'! I think I'll try some new positions next month; thanks for the tip. How are you feeling today other than tired? You have a growing bean in there. :) :hugs:

Hearty, does it rain all winter up there in the Bay area? When I was in SF in January it rained all 10 days. I thought maybe it was an anomaly. It was also windy if I remember correctly. Anyways, glad you are feeling better. I DID test today, and it was BFN. I still have some brown spotting. Do you get any spotting with the progesterone cream? It's really bizzare for me as it doesn't correlate with my normal luteal phase length. I feel like AF is on her way, though. I have that heavy feeling in my uterus that usually precedes the :witch:. I just hope she holds out until Tuesday as that's the earliest she's due. 

I hope everyone has an enjoyable Sunday! I can't get my satellite TV to work so I think it's a sign I should do something with my day, ha! After church I think I'm going to do some more Christmas shopping and address all of your cards! :)


----------



## LucyJ

I'm feeling alright I seem to be getting hungry more often and if I dont eat regularly I get a bit nauseous and dizzy but apart from that just really tired oh and thirsty I'm drinking a lot more than I normally do. I'm a little emotional bit scared but trying to take one day at a time and hoping for the best.


----------



## heart tree

I know I shouldn't be mad about this, but it is CD 10 and I just got my first high on my CBFM. FUCK! I'm going to OV before the friggin holiday. I had fantasies of having a week off where Tim and I could BD at our leisure every day. Now, I'll probably Ov on Wednesday with my luck. Crap, crap, crap. Any advice?


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I am wondering too if it isn't IB?! I so hope it is!!

not much longer and we will know about Meggles as well :)

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. I am going to do a little baking today, and I think do a little more work as well. Try and get some more procedures done (I am really hating this!). Other then that, I don't plan on doing much at all!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I know I shouldn't be mad about this, but it is CD 10 and I just got my first high on my CBFM. FUCK! I'm going to OV before the friggin holiday. I had fantasies of having a week off where Tim and I could BD at our leisure every day. Now, I'll probably Ov on Wednesday with my luck. Crap, crap, crap. Any advice?

A high doesn't mean that you're going to ovulate that soon. But, no advice really... You just have to take it as it comes. You can still BD at your leisure over the holiday, even if O has already happened. I mean... No rules against having fun... unless you're me and the doctor has specifically ordered "no fun"! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> Allie - I am wondering too if it isn't IB?! I so hope it is!!
> 
> not much longer and we will know about Meggles as well :)
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. I am going to do a little baking today, and I think do a little more work as well. Try and get some more procedures done (I am really hating this!). Other then that, I don't plan on doing much at all!

I like the "not doing much at all" bit... the procedures sound like crap though! :( The baking... it worth it when it comes out of the oven! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Allie the only times I got spotting was when I wasn't using the cream, or when I was pregnant. If I wasn't pregnant, and I was using the cream, I never spotted. What year were you in SF? We had a really rainy winter in 1997-1998 that they called El Nino. We don't get snow, but our winters are fairly rainy. The snow happens up north in the Sierra mountains. The last few years we've been in a drought. Our water reserves were getting very low and there was a lot of concern. But last winter we got a ton of rain and it seems like this winter will be even more. It's great, we need it. Plus, there are barely any seasons here. Being from Massachusetts, I'm used to very distinct seasons and I miss them. This rain at least gives the sense of a season.


----------



## msarkozi

I shouldn't even call it baking....a girl at work LOVES my confetti squares that I make, and so at this time of year, I always make a tray just for her. So that's what I will be doing. I usually have a ton of Christmas baking, but I didn't do any this year. I am debating if I should make a couple other simple things though. Go through my recipes and see what is quick to make. I usually take 2 full trays out to work with me of all my baking, and they just love it. I also give it out to friends. So I kinda feel like I am ripping people off.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I've only used the CBFM twice now. Each time it gave me 4 days of highs before my Peak. I seem to Ov on the same day as my first peak. 

Here's the thing I'm a little worried about though, The first time I used the CBFM it was getting to know my cycle. I read that it will give you many days of highs the first time as it gets to know your cycle, then the next time you don't get as many days of it. 

Well...the next time I used it, (last cycle), it was my first cycle of using Femara, so I reset the whole machine. Therefore, it was like I was a new user again. This cycle would almost be like my second cycle. My CBFM learned my last cycle and in theory should be giving me fewer days of highs based on what it learned from the last cycle. 

But you are right, I have to take it as it comes and can certainly BD during the holiday. I'm just so damn anxious to get pregnant! Well, Tim is already pawing at me today, so BD is definitely in the future today. I'm sure I can convince him on Tuesday and then definitely on Thursday. Hopefully the Peak will wait until Thursday at least.


----------



## LucyJ

Go get him hearty I'm sorry its not quite as planned but look at you getting a high on CD10 thats good hope you get lots of :sex: in now and over the holidays hope you catch that egg. Try and relax and have fun :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

I know, you are right Lucy. I'm trying to reframe this whole situation to be more positive about it! A high on CD10 is like striking gold for me. And, it isn't likely that I'll be ov'ing tomorrow which is usually what happens. In the past, I would always seem to Ov on a Monday when we were both too tired to BD. We both know the holiday break is in 4 days, so I think we'll both be fairly relaxed this week anyway. I just checked my CP and CM. CP is closed and CM is sticky. Ov is not happening in the next couple of days. Whew. 

How exciting for me that it might happen on CD 14 or 15 though! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

That is a really good sign, Hearty! I mean, the timing might not be great... but ovulating so early is really a nice change of pace for you! :)


----------



## cazza22

Hellooooo my gorgeous disco divas, just a fly by visit to give out some hugs :hugs: & kisses :kiss: I'm absolutely full of flu & chest infection :-( like the worst kind everrr (my lee keeps saying it's like man flu babe) I swear I could punch him hahaha!! and every time I cough I get a stitch sensation in my pelvic area like pullin it hurts for a second or so it's driving me mad. Does anyone know what I can take that won't hurt bubs? Paracetamol won't shift it & can't get in docs untill Wednesday ggrrrr!

Hope ur all surviving the snow in the UK? 4 more inches tonight GREAT!!! Can u tell I'm in a moaning mood lol xxxx lov u all millions xxxx

ps thanks for the FB adds Meggles n Sparkly  mwah xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you're feeling so rough, Caz! :hugs: No clue what you can take though!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Paracetemol only hunny, take it regularly with lots of fluids and rest. Fingers crossed you get better soon xxx


----------



## cazza22

Thanks girls sniffle sniffle lol xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Caz I don't know what you can take could you ring your midwife and ask her advice? Hope you feel better soon.

I didnt know you were on facebook must of missed that somewhere do you mind if I add you or you can add me if you would like my email is [email protected]

I feel really bad my mum's just spent ages cooking a roast and I ate my veg and spuds but couldnt eat the meat and then thought everything else was going to come up then had to go lie down as I thought I was going to pass out :dohh: poor mum she understood and didnt mind now I feel hungry and dont know what to try and eat. :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, the nausea is a great great sign. I know your mum definitely understands, but I'm sure it kind of sucks though. :hugs:

Cazz, what is your first name? I'll try to find you via Megg and Sparkly, or you can find me, I may be their only FB friend called 'Alana.' I'd love to have you on FB and I don't mind baby pics and chatter at all. 

Hearty, woohooo on your CD10 peak! If your cycle goes as before you won't ovulate until Thursday. That gives you plenty of days of seduction ahead, and probably some BDing over the weekend for good measure! I guess my advice is maybe don't tell Tim yet! He probably isn't expecting it so soon so you can enjoy some of that pressure free sex for a few days. And yay for ovulating earlier, that is amazing! :happydance:




heart tree said:


> Allie the only times I got spotting was when I wasn't using the cream, or when I was pregnant. If I wasn't pregnant, and I was using the cream, I never spotted. What year were you in SF? We had a really rainy winter in 1997-1998 that they called El Nino. We don't get snow, but our winters are fairly rainy. The snow happens up north in the Sierra mountains. The last few years we've been in a drought. Our water reserves were getting very low and there was a lot of concern. But last winter we got a ton of rain and it seems like this winter will be even more. It's great, we need it. Plus, there are barely any seasons here. Being from Massachusetts, I'm used to very distinct seasons and I miss them. This rain at least gives the sense of a season.

I was there in January of 2009. It wasn't cold, but it was rainy and windy the whole time. But hey, if you need it, then that's good!


----------



## cazza22

Allie & luce I've just sent u both a request on FB  xxxx lov ya's xxxx Caz


----------



## heart tree

Cazz, sorry you feel like poop. No idea what you can take.

Lucy, I agree with Allie, the nausea is a great sign. Honestly, you are doing great with all of your symptoms so early in the pregnancy. I think this little one is getting ready for a long stay. 

Allie, you are right, I'm not going to say a word to Tim. I think I can casually get him to BD this week. It's not like he's against BDing, he just gets worn out. Damn him being 41 LOL! 

You were here January 2009. I have almost no recollection of that season. I had my first mc on December 24, 2008. Then Tim and I moved from SF to Berkeley 3 days later to be in a bigger house for the baby. Then 2 days after that we flew to Hawaii for New Year's to have a late honeymoon (4 years late!) I was so depressed I barely remember any of it. I do remember that the weather reflected my mood. I remember thinking how glad I was that it wasn't sunny. So we probably did have a lot of rain that month. 

Oh, and SF is extremely windy. I honestly don't know why they call Chicago the windy city because SF is the windiest city I've ever been to. I wear a hat every day of the year, otherwise my hair would be a mess! Luckily I love hats so I don't mind!

Girls, I think Cazz wanted to stay somewhat private in regards to FB and B&B which is why she hasn't told us her first name. She said recently that if you wanted to be her FB friend, you could PM her.


----------



## heart tree

Ooops, ha ha, there she is! I guess she added you as a FB friend. :hi: Hi Cazz!


----------



## cazza22

Yepp just pm me girls, Id love to have u all on my FB so I can put faces to names etc xxxx plus I lov just being your Caz on bnb :hugs: xxxx lov yas


----------



## cazza22

heart tree said:

> Ooops, ha ha, there she is! I guess she added you as a FB friend. :hi: Hi Cazz!

Thanks gorgeous xxx I'll add you too if that's ok? I sort of seen u on meggles friend list n recognised u  xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz - I was told you can't take anything when I was sick. Just a sinus rinse and some tylenol. Those pains are round ligament pain, and really suck!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jenny25

urgh im starting to get annoyed im in a very grumpy mood today paul has started coming down with a sore throat and a few aches so he takes it upon himself to shout at aarron all day he is just excited for christmas and i have been mega snappy with him i feel bad :(
well day 5 of still being ill fever has gone and the cough but my whole body aches still i feel really weak and not normal i just wanna feel better and be back to my cheery self well i can say i will be out this month cause ive had a bad dose of whatever so their is no way it will work so on to next cycle for me x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

heart tree said:


> because SF is the windiest city I've ever been to.

I remember being FREEZING in SF because of the wind. We were doing a california road trip and then over to Vegas so I'd only bought summer clothes so ended up having to go to Old Navy and buy myself a pullover! I still have it now, and wore it today :thumbup:

Not sure if you can see in my face how cold I was in the wind in this pic! (just realised how skinny I was too, sigh!)
 



Attached Files:







DSC02198.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 8


----------



## heart tree

Cazz, of course you can add me as can anyone else on this thread! I rarely use FB though, so don't expect to see me too much there.

Jenny, sorry you feel so poorly hon. Being sick is just awful.

Cesca, did you come to SF in the summer? Actually, summer is one of the coldest seasons because of the fog. We locals have a good laugh at the tourists who wear summer clothes in SF during the summer months. It is so easy to pick out the locals because they are the ones wearing the big Old Navy sweatshirts! Old Navy must love it! 

People think that all of California is warm, but in reality the state is so huge that it has many different temperatures. For the most part, SF and the Bay Area is cool year round. We never really get hot summer weather here. It is my one complaint about this city.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

It was early September. I really hadn't done my research well at all! I had one long pair of trousers and that was it! Idiot! When we got to LA/Vegas it was SO hot I wearing tiny summer dresses. I loved old navy though, wish we had them here!

My sister went to California in January and had to pack the craziest wardrobe. Snowboarding gear for Mammoth, then lightweight clothes for LA only a few days later.


----------



## heart tree

September and October are some of the best months here. We can go from 68 degrees (20 Celcius) to 90 degrees (32 Celcius) in a day! You never know what the weather is going to be during these months. But, it never rains. Ever. Only in the winter do we get rain. Weird, huh?

If anyone comes to visit, I tell them to bring layers. I'm the queen of layers. Always have something light underneath that you can strip down to in case it gets hot. And always, always have a jacket or a sweater. I rarely wear dresses because my legs get too cold. Luckily I have some new beautiful boots this season thanks to Tim and plan to wear more dresses with leggings.


----------



## heart tree

Cesca, any new bump pics? I'll add you on FB. Maybe you are posting them there.


----------



## heart tree

OMG your profile pic is so cute! Rambo and Rainbow Brite!!!


----------



## yogi77

Hi girls, I'm away for the weekend and haven't got caught up yet... but am having an awful time sleeping still. 

I've gotten about 3 hours per night for the past 3 nights...I just lie there all night and then I get anxious that my lack of sleep will cause problems with the development of little bubs or cause a mc to the point where I'm panicking. I can't stop worrying about it. I can't even nap during the day because of the worry.

On a positive note I got a 3+ on a CB digi the day before we left; I would have been just 5 weeks along at that point. I was relieved because I never even got a 3+ at the 7 week point in my previous prengancy, so that must be a good sign. 

But now I'm worried I've ruined everything with my lack of sleep. 

Why can't I just relax and enjoy this???

Sorry for the ME post but I'm a wreck.


----------



## heart tree

April, :hugs: lack of sleep isn't going to hurt the development. This is a very common thing to happen in many women. Your body will sleep when it needs to. Your baby is going to take everything it needs from you. If you aren't sleeping, your baby doesn't care. It is still going to take any nutrients and energy it needs to grow. Eventually you'll get exhausted! The only one that may have problems from lack of sleep is you.

You need to find ways to calm your nerves. You need to find things that relax you. Light yoga, perhaps. Deep breathing. A hot chocolate. The 3+ is a great sign at 5 weeks! This pregnancy is not the same as the last one. Just because some of us have had more than one loss, doesn't mean you are going to. Will you be having a 6 week scan? 

I'm sorry you are feeling so anxious. I wish once we got our BFPs that we could relax, but that just isn't the reality.


----------



## yogi77

Thanks Hearty, I'm such a mess over this...you've made me feel a bit better, thank you so much for your support :hugs: I have a scan on the 24th and I will be 6 weeks at that point. The doctor had requested the scan for sometime in January because she wanted me to be further along but the hospital just happened to book me in early because they had a cancellation! So I will go at 6 weeks, and then maybe have the doctor request another one for 8-10 weeks.


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi, you will totally not cause the baby any harm by lack of sleep. No need to worry about that at all. It is just something that happens to go along with pregnancy, which really sucks. If you actually can get a good night of sleep, count your blessings! Like I said before, I would love to tell you it gets better, but for me it still hasn't, and I'm 30 weeks. Just sleep when you can, and make sure you are getting proper nutrients into your body, as your baby is stealing everything from you. 

That is nice that you get a scan on Christmas Eve. What a great early christmas present that will be, to see that little blob on the screen that is going to be your baby in just 34 more weeks :) :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Thanks Mel, :hugs: I really hope I manage to start getting more than 3 hours because I am a total zombie and can barely function. I will TRY to relax but have been unsuccessful so far...I guess I'll feel better once I actually see something on a screen to make it feel more real.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah that my from my sister's 'R' themed birthday party!!

I don't post many bump pics on FB as most of my friends are not at the same stage of life as me and I panic so much i'll piss them off and become one of 'those' women who posts about her pregnancy all the time!

Anyway here is my bump pic from Friday night. I sent it to my sister who hasn't seen me since October and it was a bit of a shock!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0466.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## msarkozi

beautiful Cesca! 

Yogi - that is going to be you, posting bump pictures for us soon :) Yes, I totally know what you mean. If you are even able to grab a nap during lunch breaks, do it. I hate how our bodies like to prep us for when the baby is born, but it would be nice if it would hold off until the last few weeks, and just let us sleep all we want before that! :haha:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Another tip to sleep when you can yogi. I was napping on the sofa from 4pm until about 6pm then going to bed in the evening. In fact I still do it sometimes!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! You look so pretty with your bump, Cesca! :)


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are we all tonight ? well thanks for letting me moan earlier i feel better woo hoo but i think the pain meds are helping me not feel a thing lol im just watching die hard on film 4 love that movie and love bruce willis yum yum xx


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, that's great that you are getting a 6 week scan. And yes, try to get an 8 week one too. I bet that will help you sleep better. Listen to the other preggos, they know what they're talking about.

Cesca that bump is AMAZING! Wow! You really look like a pregnant woman!


----------



## heart tree

Hi Jenny, glad to hear you are feeling better honey! Moan away, that's what we're here for!


----------



## jenny25

dont you find that men annoy us more when we are poorly lol x


----------



## Megg33k

I find that everything today annoys me more! Totally being a moody cow today... very irritable... not weepy anymore, just easily annoyed! LOL


----------



## pregoinnorge

hi everyone!
I'm back from my week down by Oslo. I've only logged in a few times and skimmed pages but I haven't had it in me to really get involved. I managed to get shit-faced two times this week, and even though I felt terrible the next day(s), it felt good to let loose and be a little crazy. Of course one night turned into a drunken crying fest, but what can you expect right?
I'm still trying to decide if I should work this week. Physically I think I'm back to normal, but I don't know....it's hard when I have the paperwork sitting in front of me to go back there. I know the longer I stay away the harder it will be to go back, but it's just four days and then Christmas vacation starts. Should I just not feel guilty? it's hard not to.

Beautiful picture cesca!
Good luck with everything yogi :)
Almost time for testing Megg! Exciting!

I miss you all :( Can I still hang out even if I am not TTC anymore? Or is that just weird?


----------



## heart tree

Amy you should already know the answer to hanging out here. Of course you are welcome to! You just need to be able to deal with us talking abou ttc. 

If you don't think you are mentally ready to go back to work yet, don't. Try to think of your physical and mental health as a whole. They really aren't separate parts. If only one is working then the whole isn't quite healed yet. Take some time to get both healed before going back. You have no reason to feel guilty about that. You've been through a lot! 

And good for you for letting loose! It was necessary. So glad to have you back.


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you can hang out, Amy! Always! :hugs: And, don't go back to work! Wait it out!!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Amy! :hugs: We really want you to stay even if you aren't TTC at the moment. It's great to hear from you. You definitely deserved those nights out on the town, and I'm with the others and agree you shouldn't feel guilty about going back into work and should take the time if you need it. I have a tendency to feel 'guilty' about stuff I shouldn't all the time, though, so I know how you feel. But you definitely shouldn't have to go back yet. :hugs:

Jenny, I'm gald you're feeling a bit better. Are you sure you're out this month even with getting sick? I imagine there's still a chance. :hugs:

Welcome back, Yogi. I think it's great you're getting a 6 week scan on Christmas Eve! It will be such a wonderful Christmas gift. Sorry your'e not sleeping well, but don't worry about it affecting bubs at all. :hugs:

My spotting has continued throughout the day, with intermittent cramping. My boobs feel less sore, as well. It definitely feels like the :witch: will be here tomorrow, two days early. :( Is it normal for luteal phases to change? I don't even know what to do next cycle. I think I'm going to forgo the soy, actually, and see what happens naturally. I can't think of what would have made my LP shorter.


----------



## heart tree

Allie I was just thinking about you and wondering about the spotting. I really hope it is IB. I was just reading some women talk about using FRERs before AF was due. Quite a few of them said that the FRER was negative before AF was due. Then they said they had some light bleeding around the time AF was due, but AF never fully came on. Then 4 days after AF was due they did another FRER and it was positive. I guess you never really know. Implantation can happen when AF is due I guess. Still holding out hope for you.

If AF does arrive, I have no idea what would have caused a shorter LP. Mine tend to fluctuate, but in general, I don't think they are supposed to at all. I honestly don't think you are using enough of the cream to make a difference, so maybe you aren't producing enough progesterone? Not sure. Something to consider in the future, but for now, I'm going to hope AF stays away.


----------



## Allie84

That's hopeful to hear, Hearty. :) I don't feel pregnant, though, not one bit. I'm 90% sure I'll wake up to a major temp drop tomorrow. So you don't think I'm using enough of the cream? How much do you use? I know, I hate that it's actually _shortening_ when it's meant to be constant. I think I'm going to try natural ways to increase progesterone as well-dietary, increase exercise, cut down sugar, etc. The sugar one will be hard, though. :haha:

Did you get some :sex: in today?


----------



## heart tree

I was using 1/2 tsp two times a day. I found that 1/4 teaspoon twice a day wasn't as effective. I was never told my progesterone was low, but it did seem to help. 

Yup, I did get some BD in today! Used pre-seed and soft cups. My opks were negative but better to be safe than sorry. The opks did have a second line though. I have a fade in pattern so I definitely expect to see them get darker in the next few days. Time will tell. 

Off to watch The Tudors now. It is a great show.


----------



## jenny25

well today girls i had a temp drop just below the coverline first time for me and i aint impressed im only 5dpo so i dont know whats going on their x


----------



## grandbleu

Morning :wave:

*Hearty* - way to get in your BD...covering all your bases...with all that effort I can't see how you would miss the elusive egg.

*Allie* - you're not out until the :witch: actually shows...I agree with Hearty - perhaps some IB??? LP's can variate a little bit in my experience...I've had 13 day and 15 days ones with 14 regular so I suppose a variation of 1-2 days is normal over a period of time. 

*Prego* - glad you had some nights out and crying fests are good to get it all out of your system. 

*Jenny* - temp drop??? HMMMMM....:shrug: maybe Implantation Drop??? I don't know much about it but like to think on the positive side. Seems a bit early to have a temp drop anyways so it could just be one of those funky "just ignore me" temps. 

*Meg* - 1st beta today????!!!! Good luck!!!:happydance:

Hi to everyone else :)

*AFM*: Just working on the SMEP plan and drinking my DELICIOUS :sick: grapefruit juice and one cup of green tea. No coffee for me this time around. OH and I got into a big fight all around this whole TTC business...since when did sex become a chore...BLEH...any advice to do everything we need to to for TTC but still keep the sprark alive???:blush:


----------



## Megg33k

No AF, Allie! I refuse! :hugs: I hope the spotting isn't the lead up to anything heavier and you get your BFP instead!

Not sure, Jenny... Could be anything. I'm sure it'll be back up tomorrow!

Liking that you got your :sex: session in today, Hearty! :thumbup:

I'll let you know when I figure out how to make it less of a job, Liz. Its difficult, at best!

I just came in from cold ass winter weather and still have a temp of 99.49. Hoping that means no temp nose-dive for me tomorrow. I know the progesterone will keep it up, but I've seen my temp plummet while using it too. In fact, CD21-22 were pretty low for me, and I'd been on it for 5-6 days already. So, I know it will if it wants to. My cramps have returned tonight off and on... but still in 2 specific places... and my left ovary still cramps here and there. The food aversion returned for about 3 hours tonight... It was strange... I felt the same "I'm getting the flu" feeling and didn't want to eat anything at all... but it was only from about 5pm-8pm. Last night was more like 6pm-9pm. I thought this morning it was just gone for good... but I guess not. :shrug: Went to Justin's and fell asleep on his couch at 11... until about 12:30! :dohh: Now, I'm still tired at 3! The fatigue seems worse than before. And, now I'm rambling! Sorry! I think its my bedtime! LOL Goodnight, girls!

P.S. Remember: No results tomorrow. I won't know until Wednesday. So, don't get too excited!


----------



## VGibs

> *AFM*: Just working on the SMEP plan and drinking my DELICIOUS :sick: grapefruit juice and one cup of green tea. No coffee for me this time around. OH and I got into a big fight all around this whole TTC business...since when did sex become a chore...BLEH...any advice to do everything we need to to for TTC but still keep the sprark alive???:blush:

Because god forbid men get laid lol I love how men bitch and moan about not getting enough and the few times a month we need them to put out they complain!


----------



## grandbleu

At least women get it! Thanks *Vgibs*


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Been to my parents sugery today saw my mums dr and have had more blood taken o check my levels hopefully they have doubled again and booked in to have them repeated on wednesday. Thats right isn't it to have them down every 48 hours then will ring my dr on wed to see about getting an early scan not sure if she needs to ring the epu or I do hoping as I'm pregnant again they may out a rush on the bloods that I had done on 1st Dec.

Grandbleu I say just jump him and try to focus on being together and not that you are TTC. Maybe just go downstairs with nothing but a smile on :winkwink: that should get him focusing on all the right things (this is assuming that your OH dad isn't there yet :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Lucy*! I will try tonight...we have to get on the SMEP bandwagon ASAP! I will just not mention all the temping...grapefruit juice...blah blah blah...and just try to make it spontaneously planned :winkwink: (spontaneous for him...planned for me!). His dad doesn't arrive to Thursday PM so still gives us time...:happydance:

Wow that's a lot of blood hon...keep eating and drinking lots of fluids to keep your strength up! I hope they double and you can get booked for a scan...I'd say 6-7 weeks to make sure you see something. 

X


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks. Trying to make sure I'm eating regularly I'm having egg sandwichs for lunch. Felt a bit wobbly after having blood taken but alright now.

I think thats a good idea he doesnt have to know its planned hope you catch the egg and you've got plenty of time before OH's dad arrives and then you'll just have to send him out on errands or be quite :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

That sound great Lucy!! I can't wait to hear those doubled numbers!! :)


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> I was using 1/2 tsp two times a day. I found that 1/4 teaspoon twice a day wasn't as effective. I was never told my progesterone was low, but it did seem to help.
> 
> Yup, I did get some BD in today! Used pre-seed and soft cups. My opks were negative but better to be safe than sorry. The opks did have a second line though. I have a fade in pattern so I definitely expect to see them get darker in the next few days. Time will tell.
> 
> Off to watch The Tudors now. It is a great show.

Darn it! I thought Iwas taking the same amount as you. I guess I got confused. It looks like I've been rubbing cancer causing cream on me for nothing.

Thanks for all of the PMA girls but I know AF is arriving. The spotting is still brown but increasing and the cramping is getting worse. I feel just like I do before AF, only early. I'm angry about it today. Disappointed in my body.

Lucy, glad you're still doing well.

Megg, sending you positive thoughts for your betas today. 

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

oh Allie, I so hope you are wrong sweetie! What day is the bitch actually due? Can I also remind you when Sassy was insisting to us that she wasn't pregnant, and now she is already 15 weeks pregnant?? (I still love that whole store :haha:) let's hope you have a Sassy story :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I did start with 1/4 teaspoon like the directions said. I wasn't getting the results I wanted so I upped it. On my bottle it says to take 1/4 teaspoon to 1/2 teaspoon. I figured it was safe.

I hear your anger. It is so frustrating not to know what is going on with your body. It is so maddening when it doesn't cooperate and do what it is supposed to. I wish I had some words of wisdom. All I can do is send hugs. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone:flower:

Megg- I'm so excited to hear your results:happydance: How have you not broken down and POAS?:haha:

So I am on cd 33 and 16 dpo (normally my cycles are 28-30 days)... although I can't be certain of o date because I did not chart or use opks. I just went based off of my cervix, cm and ov cramps. At the end of last week I was so sure I was preggo because I have been queasy, dizzy, super tired and have sore bbs but now I am thinking my cycle is out of whack because I've just been getting BFN:nope: Last week I was getting awful af cramps but I have not had any in days... I wish af would just hurry up so I can complete my hormone test!


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, no POAS'ing for me. I'm terrified... And, I still have 2 days to wait! :(


----------



## heart tree

Amber, how strange! Maybe you are pregnant but just off a few days. Definitely test again in a few days if AF doesn't show. Sorry your body is giving you mixed signals.

Megg how are you doing today?


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Nope, no POAS'ing for me. I'm terrified... And, I still have 2 days to wait! :(

Keep it strong sista!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh girls I'm having a wobble really scared about my blood results tomorrow feel really emotional and made a stupid mistake by looking up hormonal levels on google read somwhere that hcg levels under 200 where considered low and could be bad news and now I am so scared. Just want my baby to be alright and wish steve was here because of the fucking snow he may not get home for christmas :cry: I've felt so positive up untill now just wish I could have the innocense back and be happy about being pregnant not worry about whether I get to keep this baby.


----------



## Jaymes

:hi: Girls! I've been out sick for a few days! I am still so tired, but I am at work pretending to be working, and trying to catch up... Sadly, that is not going to happen. I am still far too tired, so all of my love and support to you all!

Oh Lucy, :hug: Keep in mind that Vicky had low levels too...


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sorry you're so scared, Lucy! I understand! :hugs: 

AFM... My temp dropped so much this morning that I don't even want to put it on my chart. I started getting something more akin to AF cramps. My mother told me to stop being nervous, which spurred me sort of exploding at her and asking her how the hell she would propose I "stop being nervous"... like there's a bloody switch that I can flip! And, then she said that if I don't stop making everyone miserable that we can just call off Christmas. Cute... really. Now I'm making everyone miserable "because I yelled at her"! Well, stop trying to give me advice about things you don't f*cking understand! Then, she tries to tell me that being nervous will just make it less likely to work! I never wanted to hit someone so hard in my whole life.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- 2 days can feel like forever but the reward will be so worth it! I'm sure you are preggo and can't wait to find out how many you have in there! 

Jaymes- I hope you are feeling better:flower:

Lucy:hugs: I am praying so hard that you get your xmas miracle and that your hubby makes it home for xmas. 

heart tree- it is strange but it is only my 2nd cycle after my mc. I feel preggo but now I am doubting it. This weekend I was super nauseas and actually threw up on Friday. Saturday I was positive I had a UTI but when I woke up on Sunday I was back to normal:shrug: The past 2 weeks I have been dragging because I have been exhausted! If af doesnt arrive by Wednesday I will test with a FRER (I've been using $ tests).... I just remembered I had some light spotting on saturday and nothing since.


----------



## Allie84

I'm hoping for you, hoping. :hugs: I know what you mean exactly about your body giving you mixed signals and stressing away the whole 2ww. That's what I've done the past few cycles, and it is exhausting, and for what? BFNs. Grrr. Still, I hope it turns BFP for you!!!

Lucy, your feelings are understandable. I would be a nervous wreck if I were you, even though I know that's counter productive. There's nothing you can do now but have faith and hope for the best....and with your symptoms, there's no reason not to feel hopeful. I really, really hope Steve makes if for Christmas. :hugs:

Megg, can we see your chart? Remember, one temp doesn't mean anything, it's a pattern that matters. So many things could have caused this one temp to be down! :hugs:

Hearty, thanks again for the info. I guess next month I will use double if I ever ovulate (which will probably be late since I'm not taking soy). 

I hope everyone's having an okay Monday. At least it's a short week for most of us, right? :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - So sorry hon...I wish we could all have the blissful innocence we first had :( BIG HUGS! Remember that "normal" HCG level pattern I showed you from the hospital...there are ranges for a reason...oh please don't worry. I hope your OH can make it through the snow hon. 

*Meg* - You need big hugs too :hugs: What can I say....:shrug: people (even our own families) sometimes just don't get it...there's no way to stop being sad or worried or whatever but all we need sometimes is just a Hug and a kind word like, "I'm there for you no matter what happens, hon"....If others just knew it was actually simple for them to support us. I've seen pregnancy charts with drops (is it below the coverline???) :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - your levels are good for where you are at, so don't stress yourself out. The important thing is that they are rising. It's if they are declining, then we know what is happening. So get some rest and try to relax. When do you get those results back? :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

TTC makes us all wacko to a certain extent, I think. For instance I really have to pee but I haven't gone to the bathroom in a few hours because I'm afraid to see if AF has arrived! 

Not that I'm calling any of you wacko, I'm just saying we are all forgiven for feeling up and down, sad and angry, hopeful and crushed, etc.


----------



## Jaymes

I am still totally effing WACKO! :laugh2:


----------



## heart tree

There is just something about Mondays. I&#8217;m convinced of it. Lots of emotions with everyone today. Wish we could all get together in person and have a group hug. I know, I&#8217;m kind of a hippie, being here in San Francisco! 

Lucy, I&#8217;m with the other girls. You are bound to be nervous. And you need to remember that those numbers mean very little. What is important is how they are rising. Even then, I&#8217;ve seen women go on to have perfect pregnancies even though their numbers weren&#8217;t doubling perfectly. How many dpo are you? Don&#8217;t forget Vicky&#8217;s low numbers. Truly, you are in the range of normal with your numbers. What will be will be and as Allie said, at this point all you can do is hope for the best. 

Megg, your mother is probably having a hard time seeing you so anxious and upset. Some people can&#8217;t tolerate their loved ones being in a bad place. Instead of just listening and understanding, she got snippy with you. It&#8217;s probably her way of coping with the anxiety she&#8217;s having about this. Ok that&#8217;s my therapist take. My non-therapist take is that it just sucks when you need someone to be supportive and they say all the wrong things. Of all the people, your mom should be the one who is helping you get through this. How crappy that she said that to you!

Allie, what&#8217;s the next step with your doctor? Is there any way of looking into a Clomid/Femara option? If you are Ov&#8217;ing late, your LP could be affected in the first part of your cycle, not the LP part. Maybe soy isn&#8217;t strong enough to be making a difference. I don&#8217;t know. I just want you to get your cycle sorted. 

I know what you mean about doing things that are slightly &#8220;wacko&#8221; as you say. It comes with the territory. We all decided we were on the crazy train months ago. It is certainly an interesting ride. Not sure it&#8217;s one I would ever pay a ticket to get on!

Speaking of crazy train, my OPK is almost positive this morning. Definitely darker than yesterday. I&#8217;m getting nervous I&#8217;m going to get my peak tomorrow. I can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;m now hoping to Ov later! I&#8217;m only on CD11. I&#8217;m not ready to OV yet! My cervix is softer and more open today too. We will skip tonight for sure in case I get the peak tomorrow. If I get the peak tomorrow, I&#8217;m going to jump on my man. Luckily he&#8217;s working from home on Wednesday because we&#8217;re getting our new dryer installed. That will hopefully take some of the work week pressure off of him because he can sleep in on Wednesday. FX&#8217;d

Liz, I&#8217;ve had numerous tense moments with Tim about TTC. I&#8217;ve gotten to a point where I just don&#8217;t talk about it with him until after I&#8217;ve Ov&#8217;d. We&#8217;ve made a pact that we will BD every other day once AF is over until I say we can stop. That helps keep the pressure off of him and it is something he&#8217;s agreed to ahead of time. So, every other day, I ask him if I can pour us a glass of wine. Wine = business time! For some reason, if we start it with a glass of wine and no reminders that we are ttc, he performs like a champ! Sexy lingerie doesn&#8217;t hurt either. I&#8217;m heading to Victoria&#8217;s Secret today to get some new stuff for Christmas!

Wow, I just wrote a novella.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Hearty* - I LOVED your novella full of positivity! I will try to think of a business time LOL signal that will work for us and not get him involved in my nitty gritty TTC world...that's what you wonderful girls are for :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

I loved your novella, Hearty. How funny you are hoping to ov later! LOL. I think seducing Tim with wine is really cute.

Well, I eventually caved and went to the bathroom and the spotting is worse. AF will be here tomorrow, on schedule, but with 3 days of spotting ahead of her. Hearty, you asked what the next step with my doc was...nothing, since all of my tests were normal (except the progesterone). He said to come back if my cycles get long again. Well, since this will be soy free, I think it will be long, and then I will head back to him. He wanted to do metformin but then changed his mind when nothing pointed to me needing it.


----------



## heart tree

Have any of you ever seen the show Flight of the Conchords? It is hilarious! They have a song called Business Time that Tim and I laugh at all the time. 

For a little Monday laugh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhN93rFZuJs


----------



## grandbleu

My OH and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! We saw the show about two years ago right when we first met and whenever he had just his socks on :blush: we'd know it was "business time"! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, as annoying as it will be, I think it is a really good idea to see what your cycle is like without soy and without progesterone. Maybe take a break from ttc for a cycle (gasp! The horror, please don't hate me for suggesting it!)

But if you did do this, you might be able to show your doctor your charts and convince him that soy kind of helped, but maybe not enough and your cycles are still long and you need him to take action both with your Ov and progesterone.

I just feel like something is amiss and I want you to have the best chance at having then next bean stick.


----------



## heart tree

I know Liz, I just LOVE their songs. I have them all on my iPod and listen to them when I need a good laugh. Not only are the songs hilarious, but they are really good tunes too!


----------



## heart tree

I'm off to lunch my lovelies. Back in a while.

Where's Nato? And Vicky? And everyone else that is usually here? Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## grandbleu

Hip hop o pot amus! :)...or Do you think you might be into that??? You and me...Thanks for reminding me...I'll have to look up some of their songs for a laugh!


----------



## Allie84

The video is blocked for me here at work but I DO love Flight of the Conchords. :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

Eeks! I'm the proud owner of Conceive Plus (I made my OH walk down our steep and lonely driveway in the dark to our post box to check and it was there!!!) So excited and just in time for pre-O day Bding. Now that I have it how do I use it??? It's just a tube with no applicators...is that a problem...should I put it on him or me or hmmmm how to get it in the right place:blush:????:shrug: TIA


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, where is everyone?

Enjoy the conceive plus, grandbleu! :)

I like your suggestion, Hearty. I will heed your advice!! Althought when ov doesn't come on CD20 like it did this time I will be appropriately grumpy and probably wish I had taken the soy!


----------



## Dazed

I'm here, just in a crappy mood as normal. The girl that works under me decided to put in her 2 weeks notice this morning. I just took her off her 90 probationary period! Fuck fuck fuck!


----------



## heart tree

Crap Dazed!!! She needs a kick in the shins! How's your cycle going? Don't forget, we're getting pregnant together this cycle!

Liz, Pre-seed comes with applicators, so I just used those when I used my Conceive Plus. If you don't have one, maybe try a needleless syringe or rub it on your honey before BD'ing. Or practice using your finger to insert it I guess. Have fun!!

Allie, LOL, you can be grumpy all you want if you don't Ov on CD20 and then wished you had used soy. In fact, feel free to get mad at me if you want. I can take it! Sometimes we need someone or something to blame. I'm your girl!

I just went to Victoria's Secret and bought 3 fun items. Actually I used Tim's credit card to pay for them. He has given me permission to buy any amount of lingerie I want with his credit card! If I don't get a baby out of this, I'm going to be grumpy with you Allie!


----------



## Megg33k

I was a bit busy... Ya know... Off cheating the system and getting my results early!

I'M PREGNANT!!!

Beta = 95!!!

Its so much darker now that its dry. That was after less than 1 minute!!!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5278107749_c63c28d332.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5241/5278107663_e4fd807b13_z.jpg


----------



## msarkozi

I want to "like" that comment so much Meggles!!!! So happy for you!!! Congratulations!!! (and I can't believe you caved, but I am so glad you did!!! lol!) :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

woo-hoo!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

You should have known I couldn't have the results out there and me not know! C'mon!


----------



## cazza22

WA-HAAAAYYYYY TO HAPPY FOR YOU MEGGLES, Just posted in ur journal gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm actually crying with happiness!!!!! Congrats!!!! :yipee: :dance:


ETA: please explain...did you get the betas then test, or test and then get betas...and i thought they wouldn't give you results?! Either way I'm ecstatic!!!!


----------



## heart tree

I hate to say I knew it, but I kind of knew it. I just didn't want to pressure you! I'm sooooo thrilled for you! What gorgeous lines those are! Is it possible there are twins in there? When will you know more? Wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Congrats Megg its about time its your turn, look forward to seeing your progressing story awww im so chuffed !! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm actually crying with happiness!!!!! Congrats!!!! :yipee: :dance:
> 
> 
> ETA: please explain...did you get the betas then test, or test and then get betas...and i thought they wouldn't give you results?! Either way I'm ecstatic!!!!

I got my betas before I tested. I tested just to see the lines! LOL They wouldn't have given me the results. In fact, my clinic doesn't know yet! :blush: The hospital lab was legally obligated to give me a copy at my request... So, I requested! :haha:



heart tree said:


> I hate to say I knew it, but I kind of knew it. I just didn't want to pressure you! I'm sooooo thrilled for you! What gorgeous lines those are! Is it possible there are twins in there? When will you know more? Wow, wow, wow!!!

Thank you! :hugs: Yes, its possible. I won't know how many until my first scan. And, since my clinic doesn't even know I'm pregnant yet... I have no clue when that is! The whole clinic is in Las Vegas on holiday right now! LOL


----------



## cazza22

Awww megg its brilliant news, just think ur nursery will soon be filled with ur baba's  so happy 4 u chick xxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxx


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: at your clinic not even knowing yet...too funny! I hope you get an early scan, especially since I want to see a picture :)


----------



## heart tree

Ok, you'll have to let me know if you need a second blanket!

The tip off for me that you were preggers was the little people dream. What non-pregnant woman dreams that dream?

(By the way, I want to see a 3-D movie of that dream)


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> :rofl: at your clinic not even knowing yet...too funny! I hope you get an early scan, especially since I want to see a picture :)

I'll have 2 scans before 12 weeks. They have to do it before they can release me to an OB/GYN or MW!



heart tree said:


> Ok, you'll have to let me know if you need a second blanket!
> 
> The tip off for me that you were preggers was the little people dream. What non-pregnant woman dreams that dream?
> 
> (By the way, I want to see a 3-D movie of that dream)

I'll definitely let you know! :) Thank you!

Yeah, that's a messed up dream for a non-preggo! LOL I'll write the script for ya!


----------



## dawny690

*So happy for you Megg  I'm following you everywhere tonight xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I love that, Dawn!


----------



## dawny690

*I LOVE YOUR TICKER  xxxx*


----------



## yogi77

I'm on the ferry home and thought I'd check bnb to pass the time and what do I see that Megg is PREGGO!!!! Congrats I am so happy for you!!! 

Afm I got 7 hours of sleep last night woo hoo...thanks to the girls who calmed my nerves I was able to relax a little!


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, that's marvelous news. (Isn't marvelous such a marvelous word?)

I'm marveling at your 7 hour slumber. You must feel so much better!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for 7 hours! That's great, April!


----------



## groovygrl

lurking around and what do I find? two tiny reindeer tickling your belly -from behind! that's my christmas poem for you :rofl:

MERRY CHRISTMAS MEGG, YAAAAY!


----------



## pregoinnorge

:) :) :) :) :) :) so excited for you megg!


----------



## Dazed

Yay meggles!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hearty, the cycle is... well... going. 10dpo. I didn't buy OPK's like I was going to so, we will see how it goes.


----------



## heart tree

Ok babe, just maul your hubby when you can. It's not too late to get some OPKs you know.


----------



## Dazed

We had a good mauling last night :haha: I was going to go online and find some cheaper digi's but I never got around to it. I don't like the read the line types and a months supply of the digi's are $50. I think I will just :sex: like crazy every other day unless I think I feel it coming on I will jump him then too. 
How's your going? Still getting your high on you CBFM?


----------



## hoping:)

OMG MEGG!!! I am sooo happy for you:happydance::yipee: I can't wait for your 1st ultrasound!


----------



## heart tree

Dazed, I got a high today. My OPKs are getting pretty dark, but are definitely still negative. You know what I do (aside from the CBFM) I use the cheapie ones with the lines until they start getting darker. Then I switch to the digi ones because they are so expensive. I usually do 2 ICs a day and when the time is right, also add in a digi. I'm a bit of a POAS OPK addict!

Well, maul away, I say!

Tim was telling me about his plans tomorrow night. I had to remind him that tomorrow is our "every other day" day and he has to fit me in. I HATE having to remind him of that. I feel like I'm pressuring him. I might have to bust out one of my new Victoria's Secret numbers!


----------



## Dazed

Give him a fashion show! Thats why my hubby likes. 
I don't have to have mine fit me in. He's already to go when I say. He actually suggested geting an SA if we keep having problems. I thought it was sweet of him to suggest it. I think I am too chicken to get testing done because I don't want to find out I'm defective. But I think at some point I will get testing done, but fingers crossed I don't have to. This cycle actually has me on pins and needles at the moment. It is the same cycle I got my first (only) BFP. The snow doesn't help either because it was snowing when I had my MC. I think that has ALOT to do with my mood lately, brings back way too many memories. I just hope it does work this cycle for you and I because we deserve it. We ALL do!

Sorry for my typical rant!


----------



## VGibs

omg meg omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*deep breath* I have been fighting my sister all day long for the computer so I could check on this! AND I AM SO GLAD I WAITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its like a Christmas present for all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, my hubby definitely LOVES a fashion show! Usually though we do that on the weekends. It might look suspicious if I bust out the show on a weekday. 

I totally understand your fear of tests. I've had all the tests known to man and I was terrified about each result. I now know that actually I am defective and there isn't anything they can do about it. But honestly, it doesn't stop me from trying or being hopeful. It at leasts arms me with knowledge of what I'm fighting against. And I'm determined to win this battle. 

If there is something wrong, usually it can be fixed or managed. I'm the rare exception. I encourage you to get some tests done when you are ready. I'm not sure I know your age, but if I have one regret in life, it is that I didn't get these tests earlier. At 36, time is running out for me.


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Hearty and Dazed. I know that fear of testing but agree it's good to get them done. Hearty, whip out the lingerie and work it! :thumbup:

I tested tonight 'just in case' it was IB I've been having and it was BFN. I'm feeling really down about it, as predicted, because it was my last chance before my due date (which is sometime this week). I also took a look at the front page and of the original posters on this thread, there are only three of us who aren't pregnant. I really hope it's all of our turns soon. Megg has given me a lot of hope. :) I'm grateful for that amidst the sadness this week brings for me with my due date. I've been teary all evening (probably PMS). I think I'm off for an early night's sleep. I always knew this week would be hard for me with the due date.


----------



## msarkozi

so sorry Allie :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Allie I looked at that front page today too and got a little sad. I'm so sorry honey. I wished with all my heart that it was going to be a BFP for you. All I can tell you is I'm right there with you. This is just so hard and painful sometimes.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: to those who are in need! I wish I could share! 

Do you want me to take a short hiatus from the thread? Just until after the holidays? I'd totally understand. I know how hard it is... And, I don't want to make anyone hurt more than they have to.


----------



## Allie84

What? Megg, did you not read my post, maybe with pregnancy brain? ;) :dohh: My sadness has nothing to do with you, or any pregnant people, it's my due date. I knew this week would be bad if I got a BFN. All of that last chance before my due date malarky. Preggos don't bother me at all. I even mentioned how much hope your BFP has given me.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> What? Megg, did you not read my post, maybe with pregnancy brain? ;) :dohh: My sadness has nothing to do with you, or any pregnant people, it's my due date. I knew this week would be bad if I got a BFN. All of that last chance before my due date malarky. Preggos don't bother me at all. I even mentioned how much hope your BFP has given me.

No, it wasn't about your post! I swear! I just remember how I felt when new BFP's went up sometimes... I was asking separately from that! 

I know why you're sad! And, I know you're happy for me. It still sucks to see it happen to someone else, and it always hurts a little... I know it does. I've been doing this for ages. I'm a pro at it! LOL I just wanted to make sure! :hugs:

And, I'll be thinking of you on your EDD! I'll light a candle for you and your LO, if you like?


----------



## heart tree

Megg you are being ridiculous. Have you known any of us to kick a preggo out of this thread? No!

Allies due date is coming up and the anniversaries of my first two losses are coming up. That's why we're sad. That and the fact that we aren't pregnant. 

I told Tim today that you were pregnant. His automatic response when I tell him that anyone is pregnant is "oh, well we hate her then."' he says it jokingly of course. I said no, no, no we don't hate Megg! We are very happy for her! He said "oh ok great! Good for her!" and gave a big smile. That's how I feel too. I've said it once I'll say it again, I honestly hold no jealousy for my disco girls. I know how much we've all been through. My jealousy is with the women I know who have no idea what loss means.


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't say I was being kicked out. I was just offering. This time of year sucks!

I officially rescind my offer! You'll have to kick me out with force now! Hmph! :haha:

Looooooooooooooooooooove you all!


----------



## heart tree

Thank you for rescinding the offer! Sheesh! This wouldn't be the disco derail without you here!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Thank you for rescinding the offer! Sheesh! This wouldn't be the disco derail without you here!

Point taken... I did start the thread! :blush:

I just want to thank each of you for putting up with my obsessing over the last couple of... uhm... err... MONTHS? LOL


----------



## Allie84

LOL @ Tim!

Megg, you started this thread, remember? :haha:

ETA I guess we had the thought at the same time!


----------



## heart tree

You are welcome. Now you have to put up with ours. Like my current obsession of not wanting a peak on my cbfm tomorrow morning.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> You are welcome. Now you have to put up with ours. Like my current obsession of not wanting a peak on my cbfm tomorrow morning.

I'll do my best to make it hold off a few days! I feel weird sending "no Peak" vibes though... Its like sending "AF" vibes! But, whatever you want!

~~~~~~
~~~~~~
~~~~~~ Noooooo Peeeeeeeeeeak (vibes)!
~~~~~~
~~~~~~


----------



## heart tree

I know right? I bitch and moan about my late ov and now I'm facing the earliest ov of my life and what am I doing? Bitching and moaning. Let's ask the fertility gods for a peak on Thursday or Friday. That would be perfect.


----------



## Megg33k

I can handle that! Thur or Fri works for me! I'm thinking Fri... I want you to make a Xmas Eve baby!


----------



## heart tree

That would be my dream come true. I lost my first baby on Christmas eve. What if I could conceive my forever baby on that same day? 

No pressure LOL! 

Well I think I've had enough excitement for one day. I'm off to read and then go to bed. I'm anxious to go to sleep so I can wake up and do my cbfm. Wish me luck. No peak. No peak. No peak. (until Thursday and ov on Friday)

See I can obsess like a champ. 

Good night preggo Meggo. 

Good night sweet Allie. Hope tomorrow is a better day. 

Good night Mel as you are usually up at this hour too. 

Good night to the rest of you who are sound asleep right now I hope. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

That would be perfect! No pressure at all! G'night, sweetie!


----------



## Jaymes

Good night ladies. I was working on your cards all evening, and didn't see the big news till just a bit ago! Yay MEGG33K! We love you!

Allie- :hug: due dates suck no matter what! I wish that could be a real hug!

Hearty- Big Huge HUGS to you! You are so wonderful! Fxed for a Christmas eve conception. :hug:


----------



## grandbleu

:happydance:Congratulations *MEGG*!:happydance:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Amazing news for you megg, absolutely awesome xxx


----------



## vickyd

First of all WOOOHOOO!!!! Megg im soooo happy for you babes!!! I think your betas are pretty high, could be twins!!! Hearty better get started on the second blankie!

Allie so sorry youre feeling low...Fuck im pregnant and i still feel low half the time! I think ill be taking Natos advice and getting some therapy after the new year. I dont think im over Electra's death as it seems as my pregnancy is progressing im feeling more guilty and sad over her loss. 

Hearty ill be praying for you to get pregnant on Christmas eve...2011 is gonna be your year damn it!

Im already dreading the whole holiday crap... I have to go to the big fancy dinner my pil host on Christmas day and i really cant deal with that lot this year. I just wanna stay home till Christmas is over!!!


----------



## jenny25

urgh i had a crappy sleep last night and now i have a crappy temp another line below the cover line so now it looks too me ive either no ovulated low progesterone or just crappy sleep if its down tomorrow i may have to get progesterone im mega pissed off and not in a good mood x


----------



## Razcox

Just read your news Meg and soooo happy for you! Wooo hooooo hun x


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> :hugs: to those who are in need! I wish I could share!
> 
> Do you want me to take a short hiatus from the thread? Just until after the holidays? I'd totally understand. I know how hard it is... And, I don't want to make anyone hurt more than they have to.

Oh no you fucking don't!!!!.......you're going nowhere lady, we need all the preggos to keep the hope alive, this is your thread goddamnit....and it would never be the same without you, even for a short time!!!

BTW - I reckon it's twins....boy, girl, so prepare yourself, I'm rarely wrong, friends even ask me for predictions on the sex of their babies and I've never been wrong yet! I even predicted my Ben's sex correctly and this was in the days before routine sexing scans.....:D


----------



## Sparkly

NATOOOOO - put down that tri-chocolate nato-deer and get to typing chicka, we miss you x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

oooh gaynor you'll have to predict mine for me!


----------



## Sparkly

prgirl_cesca said:


> oooh gaynor you'll have to predict mine for me!


Girl......:thumbup:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ooooh interesting! Everyone was saying boy, I think boy as I'm sure I saw a willy on the scan but now i'm more pregnant more people are turning to girl!


----------



## Dazed

Hearty, I'm 28 (29 in Feb).

I think getting my fears out actually helped a little. The PMA is slowly coming back.

NATO!!! GET YOUR SKINNY BUTT BACK HERE!


----------



## MinnieMone

woop woop, congratulations megg, i think from your symptoms it was obvious you were preggo, but great you've had it confirmed! Happy and healthy nine months sweetie. x


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to those who are in need! I wish I could share!
> 
> Do you want me to take a short hiatus from the thread? Just until after the holidays? I'd totally understand. I know how hard it is... And, I don't want to make anyone hurt more than they have to.
> 
> Oh no you fucking don't!!!!.......you're going nowhere lady, we need all the preggos to keep the hope alive, this is your thread goddamnit....and it would never be the same without you, even for a short time!!!
> 
> BTW - I reckon it's twins....boy, girl, so prepare yourself, I'm rarely wrong, friends even ask me for predictions on the sex of their babies and I've never been wrong yet! I even predicted my Ben's sex correctly and this was in the days before routine sexing scans.....:DClick to expand...

Okay! I'm staying! LOL Jeez! :hugs:

I'll gladly take boy/girl twins! :) No complaints! I could then be done forever!



Sparkly said:


> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> oooh gaynor you'll have to predict mine for me!
> 
> 
> Girl......:thumbup:Click to expand...

The speed at which the answer followed the request made me giggle... but perhaps it wasn't actually funny! I dunno... It just felt so immediate because it was in the past and I didn't have to wait between posts to see it maybe?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god my laptop died last night as the charger isn't working and my dad's been working in the office so couldnt get on the computer untill now and I logged on to such wondeful news woohoo Megg :happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :happydance:

So so happy for you we can be bump buddies :happydance: if you would like.

Thanks for all the kind words I have calmed down a bit and feel more positive and thank you for reminding me that my levels are in the normal range my results from blood yesterday aren't back yet so wont get then untill tomorrow having another blood test done tomorrow as well so keeping everything crossed for doubled numbers.

Big :hugs: to allie and hearty and all my lovely disco girls.

p.s. nato where are you?


----------



## Megg33k

Obviously... I want every bump buddy on earth! So, YES!!! :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I actually fell asleep reading last night. I woke up at 11:20, and I was excited because the lunar eclipse was about to happen, but I couldn't see the moon from my place anymore!!!! So I went back to bed, feeling bummed out. It's supposed to be another 400 years now before that happens again :( 

I agree! Nato - Santa needs his reindeer to help deliver presents on Friday, so please quit eating them!!!!! :) 

Lucy - I think you are going to have great numbers tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Vicky I know what you mean about the holidays. I'm lucky because I get to spend mine at home with just Tim. I have no desire to do anything else. 

Jenny I think you ov'd but your chart is off because of your illness. My guess is that you ov'd on cd17 or 18. 

Dazed glad you are feeling more hopeful hon. Now go catch that egg!

Lucy I was wondering about you yesterday. Glad you are feeling better. Are you still spotting?

Allie where are you? No AF today I noticed on your chart. 

Nato and Sugar where are you ladies? 

Well I didn't get a peak today which I'm happy about. However I fear my pee might have been diluted. I drank a lot of water last night to help with my ewcm. But I woke up at 5am and had to pee so bad. I never wake up with the urge to pee like that. I had to hold it for another hour so I could temp. I'll do opks today and hope they aren't positive.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, where is Nato? :(

Hope they aren't positive, Hearty!


----------



## heart tree

Mel it was raining here so no eclipse for us either. I didn't even try to see it. 

Is Nato's hubby back? Maybe she is attacking him with love and can't be bothered with us.


----------



## msarkozi

We actually had a nice clear sky for once, so it would have been perfect to see. Guess I will have to come back in 400 years to see the next one! :)


----------



## heart tree

Oh by the way, I have a super busy day at work today so might not be on much today. Please refrain from any exciting announcements until I return. I hate being the last to know things!


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't even know there was an eclipse! :dohh:


----------



## jenny25

thanks hearty hunny for having a look at my chart xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> I didn't even know there was an eclipse! :dohh:

I got up early to see it....but it was cloudy here, so no chance :(


----------



## Megg33k

I agree with Hearty, Jen! :hugs:

Boo to getting up early and it still not being visible, Gaynor! Blah! Stupid clouds! LOL


----------



## Razcox

I meant to see it but forgot this morning. Me and DH DTD last night and so i was up a little late and very tired this morning . . . :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Tummy not so hot after food... :sick: I think I have real nausea! Holy crap! Is it weird that I'm excited?


----------



## cazza22

Omg girls I'm so poorly, I have infections in my ear my chest but worst of all my throat, I can't even swallow my own saliva it's that sore :cry: to top it off my morning/afternoon sickness keeps rearing it's head and it kills when I'm puking!!! My god I feel so sorry got myself hahaha I've cried 4 times like a big mard arse lol!! 

Hope ur all perfect on this cold Tuesday afternoon xxx lov Caz


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Caz... that sounds awful! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey!


----------



## jenny25

thank you megg sweet xxx


----------



## yogi77

Allie, sorry about the BFN, big hugs to you right now :hugs:

Megg you better stick around!!! I am sticking around because this is the only place I feel comfortable and love the girls so much and want to share our journey together! You better add one more name to your huge bump buddy list! 

You too Lucy! 

Hearty yay for no peak for you today! Hope the OPK's aren't positive!

Cazza so sorry that you're are so sick right now! Hope you feel better soon. 

Nato I agree with everyone else, get back here I miss you.


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi I'm sticking around if thats alright with everyone would be lost without you girls I'm not leaving unless we can all move together got on this crazy train and I'm staying put. How are you feeling?

Hearty the spotting has completely stop still have some kind of cramping/pulling but hoping it is just normal pregnancy pains. I did have a bit of a melt down yesterday poor steve everytime he phoned I burst into tears managed to read replys to my post before my laptop died (stupid charger dont know whats wrong with it) which calmed me down alot so thank you to all, glad I managed to get on here today. 

Thanks mel really hope my numbers have doubled will ring first thing tomorrow morning then have got appointment for my bloods at 11:25am. 

Caz sorry your so poorly sweetie hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:

I missed the eclipse as well. :dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz, hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I honestly don't even know how I'm going to fit a list in on my siggy! I'll lose the sparkly "Pregnant!" as its allure is wearing off quickly. But, still... I might have to make a really long, thin banner for it! I don't think I can list the names of everyone who has claimed me! LOL But, you're amongst them... obviously! All my Disco preggos are!


----------



## Allie84

I'm here...yeah, no AF yet but good God I'm getting bad cramps!! I think it's going to be bad. I'l have the stupid :witch: over Christmas! After a record 4 days of spotting! :growlmad: Can you tell I'm angry at AF? Ha, it's a new coping mechanism for me because I'm not an angry person by nature. I'll be having the :witch: right when I should be havnig a baby.

Cazz, you poor thing. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. 

Jenny, I think your illness is messing your chart around big time. 

Lucy, :hugs: sooooo glad the spotting has stopped. Good luck tomorrow!

Hearty, hooray for no Peak. Hope those OPKs stay negative.


----------



## Megg33k

My cramps were worse yesterday than they'd ever been... just like AF cramps. I knew it was all over for me! Then... not so much! Until she shows, I won't believe it!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, something about your cycle is very curious to me. I agree with Megg, until AF shows, I don't believe anything!

Negative OPK today! I'm happy and mad. I'm never pleased! I hate seeing a negative, but of course I don't want a positive so soon. It was even more negative today than it was yesterday. What's up with that? Oh well, I might give Tim a pass for tonight so we can focus our efforts in the next few nights.


----------



## Allie84

Well, the :witch: arrived! Very suddenly, really heavy. This _was_ a very peculiar cycle for me. My shortest in many months, with the earliest ov but the most bizzare LP. I guess it will show as 3 days of spotting on FF. Who knows? On to cycle 7....maybe lucky #7?


----------



## msarkozi

I sure hope so Allie!! :hugs: I hope the bitch leaves you before Christmas!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! That sucks! :hugs: Its like we said she had to or we wouldn't believe it, and then she did. Sorry for taunting her! Lucky #7!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sorry AF came allie. Enjoy a good drink on Christmas day!!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry about the bitch allie. 
I actually almost never get christmas lovin' but this year I actually can. WHOOHOO


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I am so sorry she got you hope she doesnt hang around too long and fingers crossed for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Damn the ho bag. Sorry babe. Lucky 7 it is!


----------



## Heulyn

Megg33k said:


> I was a bit busy... Ya know... Off cheating the system and getting my results early!
> 
> I'M PREGNANT!!!
> 
> Beta = 95!!!
> 
> Its so much darker now that its dry. That was after less than 1 minute!!!

Only just caught up wih this [I don't BnB a lot!] but OMG MEG!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How pleased are you!!!
Wishing you a happy healthy nine loooong months missus!!! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Allie so sorry the bitchface witch showed!! Chin up sweets n on to lucky
number 7  lov u hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Heulyn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I was a bit busy... Ya know... Off cheating the system and getting my results early!
> 
> I'M PREGNANT!!!
> 
> Beta = 95!!!
> 
> Its so much darker now that its dry. That was after less than 1 minute!!!
> 
> Only just caught up wih this [I don't BnB a lot!] but OMG MEG!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How pleased are you!!!
> Wishing you a happy healthy nine loooong months missus!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, honey! I'm pretty excited! :)


----------



## Allie84

Thank you for all of the PMA girlies. :hugs: I can't say I'm feeling very good tonight, though. AF is making me miserable and my mind is on my due date. Actually, a friend (well, more of an aquaintance) who announced she was 4 weeks pregnant the same day I found out I was pregnant last April is giving birth right now! So that's kind of exciting. It does remind me I should be giving birth, too, though. FUCK DUE DATES!!! I can't wait for it to be passed. That is all.

ETA she just gave birth, a 9lb baby named Andrew. :)


----------



## heart tree

Allie :hugs: sending you hugs my friend. I know it must be bittersweet to hear about your friend. If I were Tim I would say "we hate her!"' But I know you don't hate her. It simply isn't fair that this is happening for her and you are dealing with the bitch. Damn it. It just sucks. 

I had my office holiday party today. The last two I have been pregnant and loved my little secret. This year I could drink along with everyone else. I couldn't help but feel sad about it. My pregnant boss was asked about baby names at the party. I tried to block the conversation out but it was hard. I heard one name. It is one of the names I've always wanted. Sophia. I nearly gagged. So not only am I not pregnant. My boss will have a baby a day before my due date and take my baby name. Really? Fuck. 

I was feeling a little guilty for drinking tonight. I started thinking it isn't good for ttc. Then I thought, there is no guarantee I will ever have a baby. Am I supposed to put my life on hold forever? Am I supposed to refrain from having fun? What kind of life is that? 

I read a quote today: "Happiness isn't the destination. It is the means of transportation." I need to follow that or else I am going to waste my life away. 

I'm rambling. Obvioisly I've had a few drinks. I gave Tim a pass for the night. He wants to work on his music with an engineer he hired. No bd'ing for me. Lucky I didn't get my peak today. 

I'm around tonight Allie if you want to chat. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty. :hugs: 

I really like your quote, and your senitment. I was thinking a long those lines earlier today. I keep saying I'm going to apply for grad schools programs, and I need to just do it! Those which I turned down attending last summer because I thought I'd be pregnant soon and unable to complete the residencies. I need to tell myself I may not be pregnant by next school year and I really need to stop putting my life on hold for it. I've totally wasted a year at a dead end job when I could have been furthering my education. Oh, well, at least I've learned a lesson and gained some work experience. Either way, some deadlines are approaching in January and I'm just going to go for it. I need to remember my life needs to go on outside of the realm of TTC and having a baby. 

Thanks for the reminder. And enjoy those drinks!!!! I don't drink, but maybe I should start. :haha: I DID however have the longest, hottest bath tonight. I actually used all of our hot water. I had been taking tepid baths during the 2ww. It felt sooo good. And I'm going to go to yoga and not worry about twisting around, and then soak in the gym's hot tub, and get a massage! 

I am happy for my friend but I remember when she posted her pregnancy at 5 weeks-like one day after I had my mc- I was thinking how brave she was, since so much could still go wrong! I still think it was naive of her to post her news so soon, but I'm glad that she delivered a healthy baby boy in the end. 

I have another friend due the 28th. She's being induced. This one is a pretty close friend of mine and one of the few people who know about my mc. I'm nothing but happy for her but their due dates just fall sooo close to what mine would have been, so they are constant reminders I should be giving birth RIGHT NOW. 

By the way, I do love the name Sophia, but it's one of the most popular names these days so you are probably lucky you aren't going to use it! It's like the name 'Jennifer' when I was growing up. It's a nice name but each class of mine had like 4 Jennifers. I had two friends named Jennifer in our group and one was 'Big Jen' (normal sized) and the other 'Little Jen' (quite short). You don't want your daughter to be 'Little Sophia' or 'Big Sophia' lol.

I'm really rambling this evening. Someone has to talk, though. Where is everybody nowadays? The thread has gone very quiet. I have to go to journals to stalk you all. I want to reiterate that I don't mind hearing from pregnant Discoers even though I'm not. I swear!


----------



## heart tree

Seriously, where is everyone? We're the lone soldiers. 

Go grab life Allie. You are young, smart, articulate and beautiful inside and out. The world needs you. A baby will come, but please don't put your life on hold for it. I lived my life to the fullest before ttc. I wish I had started ttc a little earlier, but I really don't regret my decisions. I moved to SF, I danced, I went to music festivals, I dated great men, I went to grad school. I lived. I have to keep living, I know. So do you. I'm proud of you for trying to meet some deadlines in January. What's the worst that could happen? You get accepted to a program. You start your new life. You get pregnant. You have to juggle homework and pregnancy. I can think of worse things. You can do it, I know you can. What programs are you applying for?

The bath sounds wonderful. And a little healthier than my drinking! I'm a bit of a party girl, I have to admit. I don't drink a lot anymore, but man, it is fun when I do. Like you, I need to find happiness and live life. I need to find some avenues that bring me joy. TTC doesn't really bring me joy. It brings me anxiety and depression, mixed in with an ounce of hope. I can't keep living like this. I'm going to the gym regularly, but I think I'm going to find some yoga classes. I'm actually excited to make some cards for you all. It will help me express myself creatively which I love.

Tim's brother named his last kid Sophia five years ago. I was mad at the time because I knew I couldn't use the name. I've gotten over it, but to hear my boss say that name in particular was like a knife to the heart. I am a fan of unique names. When I was born, my name was very rare, believe it or not. I don't know anyone in my age group with my name. It became popular a few years later. My mom liked it for it's originality. My siblings names are: Axa, Noah and Eamon. Noah is pretty common now, but not when he was born. The name Sophia is dead to me. My boss can have it. 

I'm so sorry about your constant reminders. We are at that age where we are going to have friends all around us having babies. It is so freaking hard. I go back to my theory about PTSD. We keep getting exposed to triggers. I don't think the general public realizes how much trauma we're exposed to. This makes me more resolved to enjoy and experience life right now. No more waiting for happiness.


----------



## msarkozi

I'm here!! I was at my neighbour's baby shower....stayed longer then I wanted to, but it was nice to socialize for a little bit too. I think I am off to find a snack (as I only had a small bowl of cereal for supper - was too cranky too eat), and then head to bed. I am feeling so exhausted today for some reason, and I actually slept somewhat better last night.


----------



## heart tree

Glad you had a good sleep for once Mel! What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## msarkozi

It's at 9:30. Curious to know the blood results, to hear the heartbeat, and especially know my blood pressure!!! 

Did Luce say she would have her blood results in the morning?? Hoping to log in to great news tomorrow when I wake up. 

Well, the most I found to snack on were jube jubes!! And apparently I have already eaten all the red ones, so now I'm not really impressed, lol! Going to head up to bed soon....


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I can identify with everything you said. :hugs: And reading those things really reiterated the importance of moving forward. It's important to hear, and repeat and repeat until it sticks. It made me feel great to read it. Thank you. There is a lot of joy to be had in the world. We need to make the most of life. 

I found some joy in charting at first, learning my body and it's signals. But now that I know the basics I don't think obsessing is helping! I remember when Disco Derail started I hadn't even used an OPK. The best thing I've gotten out of Bnb is friendship, and I really enjoy the comradery of this group especially. So, keep posting darn it, everyone. ;) 

Glad you fun this evening at the shower, Mel. It must have worn you out! Good night, sleep tight. :hugs: I'm off to sleep as well. Best of luck tomorrow!!! To you and Lucy. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

It's true Allie, posting here offers great friendships and gems of advice. Just when I think I have it all figured out, I post here with a complaint, and you all give me a different perspective to ponder and integrate. It is so helpful!

I hope that I can stop obsessing, but I'm not sure that is possible. Not now anyway. Hopefully soon! LOL!

Mel, Lucy does get her blood results tomorrow morning and then goes in for her appointment in the afternoon. By the time we wake up she should have a lot of info for us. I'm hoping and praying it is great news. 

Same for you. I have faith that Kash is doing great and so are you. Hopefully your practice in relaxation has helped. I can't wait to hear how it goes. Are you getting another picture of him tomorrow? Everything will be great. Looking forward to your update.

Well my girls, sounds like you both are settling in for a snuggly night. I just finished wrapping Tim's presents and I'm going to go to bed soon too.

Sweet dreams sweet women.


----------



## msarkozi

Can't wait to check out the news in the morning! I am curled up in bed right now, but wanted to say goodnight first :hugs:

No picture tomorrow, but hopefully next week when I see the consult doctor, as he apparently has his own ultrasound machine. I will have to repractice my relaxation skills. I have a lot to do before my parents get here on friday :wacko:

Goodnight ladies! Hope you sleep well and have sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No time to catch up at the moment. Just wanted to say goodnight. I did skim and see it wasn't great! :hugs: all around! :( 

Betas at 8am. I should have results by 10am... I would hope. If the clinic hasn't called by then, I suppose I'll go get them myself! I don't care which way I get them, as long as I get them. Hoping for good, strong, rising numbers!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Morning you two chatterboxes!!! Allie i'm so sorry this AF has hit you hard, I think its a combination of doing everything right this month, your due date, and also it being Christmas time that I think it hits hard. Hearty, I can totally understand why your boss's name choice was like a knife. 

Good luck to Megg and Lucy for their bloods today.

I feel a bit poorly today, I'm meant to have the flu jab too as there are loads of warnings on the news about pregnant women needing it. Hopefully i'm well enough to have it later.


----------



## LucyJ

Good morning all

Allie I want to send you a big :hugs: AF sucks and due dates are so hard the only advice I can give is to do something special in memory of your little one steve and I lit a candle for our little one on our due date we went to this beautiful cathedral lit a candle and we sat there took some timeout or maybe you could go for a walk or scatter rose petals (we did that after my first d&c as away of starting the griveing process). You are a wonderful women and I know one day you will have you baby and will make an amazing mum but mybe focusing on something else like further education will take the pressure of TTC. Loads of love coming your way.

Amanda you are a wise and wonderful women I understand why hearing your boss say a name you had consider must of hurt but as I said to Allie I do believe you will have your own little one who will have the perfect name and you will make an fantastic mum. Sending lots of love and :hugs: to you and always here for you if you need anything. I think your theory of ptsd is spot on I try and keep that in mind if something tiggers me off I say to myself think about what amanda said breathe through it and you will be alright.

Mel good luck for your appointment can't wait to hear how little kash is doing I am sure he is doing just great. :hugs:

Megg good luck today :hugs:

Cesca sorry your feeling poorly hope flu jab goes well. My mum wants me to get the flu jab done as well its al over the news at the moment. :hugs:

AFM: well I phoned up and got my results back and they were 97 on saturday the blood I had taken on Monday has come back as 399!! :happydance: I'm so happy was hoping they'd be at least 200 but never thought they'd come back that high thats good yeah?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Wow those numbers are great! Lucy I saw one GP on the news saying don't get it done before 12 weeks, but another place saying it's fine whatever stage of pregnancy you're at. But defo ask the drs advice on this one.


----------



## vickyd

Lucy thats an excellent set of numbers!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:wohoo: LUCY!!! Congrats! That's AMAZING!


----------



## jenny25

well that me back from getting my progesterone bloods done so probably get them back next wed/thus cause of the christmas period i know it will be sucky xx


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks for the christmas card Ashley xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

Yay Lucy :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

lucy great results :D sorry i didnt realise you posted sweet xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - those are fantastic numbers!!!! So happy for you hun!! Can't wait to see what the next set is :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, great results!!!! That is just wonderful! :) Thank you for your sweet post. :hugs: 

Good luck this morning, Megg! :hugs:

And good luck this morning, Mel! :hugs:

Jenny, I hope your progesterone results come back great, and soon!


----------



## cazza22

Allie and hearty massive hugs :hugs: ur gonna make such wonderful mothers xxxx

mel, yay for ur appointment n hearing bubs heartbeat hopefully?

Luce whoop whoop for ur numbers sweet cheeks that's great news n I love ur iccle ticker :thumbup:

meggles can't wait to hear ur number :dance:

:wave: everyone else hops ur all doing fantastic

AFM still dying from flu n everything else thrown in. So god damn fed up I better be ok for chrimbo?? I really need to get the swine flu jab but they won't give it me because I'm too ill :shrug: xxx on a happy note my Lee has been an absolute godsend looking after me all week such a darling xxxx lov u all like pigs love mud :smug:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: thanks for loving us like pigs love mud :) we love you too Cazz!! I hope you feel better real soon!! 

Yes, Megg's numbers today too! I think it's going to be a good day :)

Yep, I will sure get to hear the heartbeat again today. I need the little man to wake up though, as he seems to be still sleeping (which I sure wish I was still sleeping!!)


----------



## heart tree

Lucy wow those are fab numbers!! I'm so happy for you! Have you booked a six week scan? 

Megg can't wait to hear your numbers. 

Mel hope your appointment goes well today. 

Sorry to hear about feeling sick Cazz and Cesca. Cazz happy 15 weeks!!!

Jenny when will you get your results back?

Thanks for all your sweet words. I guess Allie and I are having a hard time right now. 

Well another high on my Cbfm. Now I'm ready for the peak! Tomorrow would be perfect but my opks got lighter and my cm got sticky so I'm not sure ov is coming soon now. I hate all of this stress and speculation. Hopefully my opks will get darker today.


----------



## cazza22

Awww hun let's hope he's a sleepy baby for u aswel hey :thumbup: my friends baby is so good he sleeps right through 7pm till 7am then there's my nephew who hates sleep haha he stays awake till 11pm and wakes back up by 5am lol, my sis is constantly knackered but it's so worth it isn't it! Xxx bet u can't wait to hear him again  can't believe you've only got 10 weeks or a little less left mel!! It's so exciting xxxx

can't wait to hear off Meggles xxxx lov ya


----------



## cazza22

Thanks hearty :hugs: I'm an Orange yay!! Lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

You are an orange!! Woo HOO! 

And I just looked at Cesca who is a papaya. Yay!

I see Dazed and Amber lurking. What's happening ladies? Amber did AF show? I hope not!

Where is Sugar and Nato?


----------



## msarkozi

oh I missed that, Happy 15 weeks Cazz!!! Almost halfway there! :hugs:

Hearty - hope those opk's get darker as well!! 

I seen on facebook this morning that Nato's hubby is home and stinking like Australia, lol! So I am guessing she is raping the guy, and mutilating more lindt reindeer :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if I should be happy or not...

13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
15dpo @ 8:30am = 134

Doubling time = 86.65 hours


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, poping in from time to time. Don't really want to do any work and I don't really have any work to do.
I'm doing well Hearty. Still waiting to ov, but still trying to get it every other day. I think hubby would be happier with everyday but I don't think he realizes why I would prefer every other besides not wanting to be pawed every night.


----------



## hoping:)

heart tree said:


> You are an orange!! Woo HOO!
> 
> And I just looked at Cesca who is a papaya. Yay!
> 
> I see Dazed and Amber lurking. What's happening ladies? Amber did AF show? I hope not!
> 
> Where is Sugar and Nato?

 Nope, still no af and a BFN today:dohh: It is driving me nuts because my cycle has never been this long. If I don't get a BFP or af by this weekend I will call the FS and see what I can do to get it started. I still have symptoms but if I was pregnant I would think I would have a positive test by now!

Awesome numbers Lucy:happydance:

Good luck today, Megg!

EDIT: I didn't see that you already posted, Megg! I think your numbers are still looking good because they are suppose to double every 48-72 hours, right? I say you are going to have a happy and healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I agree, and I don't think there is anything wrong with your numbers at all Megg. Are they going to do some more blood tests to monitor the levels and see what they are doing?


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> You are an orange!! Woo HOO!
> 
> And I just looked at Cesca who is a papaya. Yay!
> 
> I see Dazed and Amber lurking. What's happening ladies? Amber did AF show? I hope not!
> 
> Where is Sugar and Nato?
> 
> Nope, still no af and a BFN today:dohh: It is driving me nuts because my cycle has never been this long. If I don't get a BFP or af by this weekend I will call the FS and see what I can do to get it started. I still have symptoms but if I was pregnant I would think I would have a positive test by now!
> 
> Awesome numbers Lucy:happydance:
> 
> Good luck today, Megg!
> 
> EDIT: I didn't see that you already posted, Megg! I think your numbers are still looking good because they are suppose to double every 48-72 hours, right? I say you are going to have a happy and healthy 9 months:hugs:Click to expand...

Its 86-something hours though... not within the 72 at all. That's 3.5 days! I'm just scared.



msarkozi said:


> I agree, and I don't think there is anything wrong with your numbers at all Megg. Are they going to do some more blood tests to monitor the levels and see what they are doing?

They haven't called yet. I have no clue.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm breathing again. I almost hit 60% and was 5 hours shy of 48 hours. I think I'd have definitely had a 60% increase with 5 extra hours... I was only 18 points off. So, I'm breathing again!


----------



## heart tree

Good honey, deep breaths. I think it is all looking just fine. 

Amber, sorry about your cycle. So strange. I hope it is a bfp that is in hiding!

Dazed, you go girl! You are getting that bfp this cycle!

Ahhh, we finally got our new dryer installed just now. I can finally do some laundry again! Clean sheets for the dirty business that will be happening!


----------



## hoping:)

Good:D I have high hopes for you Megg! Just try to sit back, relax and enjoy the pregnancy... I know, easier said than done!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to try! Sorry! I didn't mean to freak... Its just so hard not to!


----------



## Dazed

I hope so Amanda. BTW, my name is Lisa if you prefer.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Dazed has a name!!!! :yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Yay love the name Lisa! 

I'm off to meet a client. Can't wait to hear about Mel's appointment. 

Megg glad you are relaxing a bit. Can't wait to hear what your doc says.


----------



## Dazed

I've told you my name before (I think) Megg.


----------



## Megg33k

Clinic says I'm "officially" pregnant now! They suspect vanishing twin maybe... but they're happy with the #'s! :yipee:


----------



## vickyd

Great news Megg!!! Its gonna be a hard 9 months, you will stress about everything but we will be here to slap you when you need to snap out of it! 

Hearty doesnt using a dryer wear out clothes faster? I never thought of buying one cause i was worried that id have to renew my wardrobe every few months. I always dry my clothes on a clotheslinne out side, i love the smell after!

Mel hope all goes well with the apointment today!


----------



## grandbleu

YIPEE *Megg* - it's official

*Vickyd* - I LOVE LOVE LOVE clothesline clothes...I had to be trained but it's definitely better :)


----------



## jenny25

im not sure hearty when i will get the results back i think next week cause of the festive period my chart is rotten this month xx


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies,

Megg woohoo for your numbers! Glad you're breathing again!

Lucy those are great numbers too, how exciting!!! 

Hearty go get those sheets dirty! :haha:

Mell good luck at your appt today!

I had my first round of blood tests yesterday (UGH it's a lot of tests!!!!) including HCG numbers so maybe I can get the results today. They aren't very clear about getting results here but I assume I can just go in and ask for a copy!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Vicky. No dryers don't wear out clothes that quickly. It isn't common here to have a clothesline. Most people use dryers. I've had my clothes for years. I don't use a high setting and I air dry delicate items. 

Yogi I'm sure your numbers will be brilliant. When is your first scan? I can't remember. 

OMG I'm waiting outside a clients house right now. Sessions are usually 2 hours. I have to pee so bad. I never ask people if I can use their toilet. It grosses me out because they are strangers. Plus some if the houses I go into are gross. Also I'm trying to hold my pee for a few more hours so I can do my Opk. Why do I torture myself like this???


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> Ha ha Vicky. No dryers don't wear out clothes that quickly. It isn't common here to have a clothesline. Most people use dryers. I've had my clothes for years. I don't use a high setting and I air dry delicate items.
> 
> Yogi I'm sure your numbers will be brilliant. When is your first scan? I can't remember.
> 
> OMG I'm waiting outside a clients house right now. Sessions are usually 2 hours. I have to pee so bad. I never ask people if I can use their toilet. It grosses me out because they are strangers. Plus some if the houses I go into are gross. Also I'm trying to hold my pee for a few more hours so I can do my Opk. Why do I torture myself like this???

First scan is this Friday because they had a cancellation...I'm sick with anxiety because I've only had one before and it was an awful experience :cry:


----------



## LucyJ

Megg :happydance: yeah its all looking good there are bound to be ups and downs I know I've had loads all ready but we are all here to help you through them.

Hearty hope you can hold on to pee on an opk and hope it is darker and yay to getting your new dryer.

Yogi good luck with your bloods and you scan I'm sure everthing will be alright but I know how scary going for a scan when you've previously had a bad experience. Will your OH be with you? Just lean on him and keeping breathing. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I had to go in and show my photo ID to get a copy, but they gave them to me with no problem!


----------



## Megg33k

I apologize in advance for however crazy I get! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - your scan is going to go great! Just remember, it will probably be too early to detect the heartbeat, but that doesn't mean anything yet. It just means it is too soon.....sending positive thoughts your way :hugs:

Megg - glad the clinic confirmed it for you. If they are not concerned about the numbers, then you shouldn't be either:) 

I am all smiles!!! Babe is doing great! HB is 148 bpm, blood pressure was 133/78 so a little higher still (especially for me who is always well below that), and all the blood tests came back good. I still have glucose in my urine, but he said I am definitely not diabetic, and it is just spilling over for some reason. So all is well!! I have my consult appointment with the other doctor on the 30th, and he will have to look and see if he is still sitting breech. If so, then they will most likely be booking a c section. He said if he doesn't turn in the next couple of weeks, then it will be a c section for sure. So not sure how long they will actually give him to see if he turns.


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Mel! Your BP doesn't sound so bad! I'm glad they're happy with everything. I'm sure clever Kash will turn for you!


----------



## msarkozi

hey, I have no issues with a c section, lol! He said it is a big baby too, and so when I asked about maybe requesting a c section if it is, he said you can actually request one on demand, and that a woman's tears are a very powerful thing! lol!


----------



## grandbleu

I have to admit...sad but true...tears have gotten me what I want and out of a couple things...:cry:

:blush:

PS. I always thought I could be a soap opera actress with the black mascara running down my face...they just spring on demand...I'm not saying that I am acting but they do come quite easily. I also watched a lot of General Hospital in my younger (impressionable???) years...maybe that's it too.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: unfortunately I am a sensitive person (but in pregnancy I don't tend to be...I'm mean instead, lol), so I cry if someone yells at me.....It generally stops the fight right there, lol!


----------



## grandbleu

If tears will help you in your pregnancy/birth journey...use them sweetie!:sad2:


----------



## msarkozi

I think I can make myself cry on demand, and I might practice for the next week, lol!


----------



## LucyJ

Mel that is fantastic news so pleased for you :happydance: My sil's youngest (whos 5 now) was breach and to turn her she sat on an exercise ball and played music to her bump and it work she turned like a good little girl.

Megg I'm with you on getting crazy and apologise too for my past and future craziness!!

AFM: I have been for a lovely rose facial was so good got a head, neck and arm massage with the facial just what I needed. Steve's coming home tomorrow for Christmas :happydance:


----------



## yogi77

Mel that's great that your appt went well!!

Megg and Lucy I'm with you on the craziness, I'm a complete nut right now and can NOT relax.


----------



## hoping:)

So I still have not started my period and got a BFN today:growlmad: I called the FS and they said to come in tomorrow and they will give me a shot to bring on af. I made the appointment but is there anything I can do/use to bring on af myself?


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - that sounds wonderful! I hope you are enjoying it, as you deserve it! Glad Steve will make it for Christmas :hugs:

I think we can tell you girls that the craziness does not seem to go away at any part of the pregnancy, so hold on tight!! lol! 

Hoping, I honestly have no idea if there is or not.


----------



## grandbleu

I wasn't crazy at all the 1st time around...just blissfully happy and bursting with joy...people probably thought I was quite silly.

I agree *Mel* - I'm sure the second time around will be a different and crazy ride :wacko: at least we have each other for the ups and downs.


----------



## msarkozi

exactly! If we had to ride the crazy train alone, I am not sure we would make it through. It really helps to have people you can lean on all the way through. :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> exactly! If we had to ride the crazy train alone, I am not sure we would make it through. It really helps to have people you can lean on all the way through. :hugs:

That's exactly why I'm not going anywhere, who else would have me?? :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: All crazies welcome here :)


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on being officially pregnant, Megg! 

Congrats on great numbers, Lucy!

Hooray for a great appointment, Mel! 

Cazz, I hope you feel better really, really soon. :hugs:

Hoping, sorry for the BFN and no AF...I hope the shot does it's thing!

LOL @ Hearty holding her pee. I hope everything went okay.

Hey, Vicky, hope you are well. Nice to hear from you!!!

I wish Nato would come back. Glad hubby is back from Oz. 

I'm just waiting for the work day to end. I've got five students testing in here right now, and only one class period to go and then it's the weekend...for 11 days! :)


----------



## msarkozi

That is nice Allie! I hope you have a wonderful 11 days off! Any big plans?


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been posting much. I'm totally delighted for all the new preggos Megg and Lucy:happydance:but just struggling a bit with my own situation, so taken some time off to lick my wounds.

I asked my doc to sign my letter to refer me to lighter life, but she point blank refused. She thinks it's a dangerous diet and it could stop periods etc. being on only 500 cals a day. She has written me a prescription for slimming pills which will help me to lose weight if I stick to a low fat diet. I've got 1.5-2 stone to lose before they will give me clomid. 
Been to an IVF open eve tonight. Was very informative and something that we need to think about.

I've still been reading posts, but can't remember what everyone has said. Allie sorry about AF and due date. It's shit, and as you know I just went through mine. I actually felt a lot better when the day was over, and I hope you do too. It will happen for you poppet! :hugs:

Hearty get BDing. I'm sure Tim won't be able to resist you in that saucy underwear!

Megg and Lucy, fab news on your betas :happydance:you must be so pleased!

Jenny good luck with the progesterone , hope you're feeling better!

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## msarkozi

Sugar, I think it is wise of your doctor to refuse that, as 500 calories is very dangerous. When I was on my diet, the lowest amount was 1100 calories. I have had diet pills before too, and they definitely do work. Just make sure you stick to a diet though, otherwise it defeats the purpose (obviously I never did stick to a diet and I always gained the weight back after the pills).


----------



## yogi77

Allie, enjoy your time off, that's great!!

I just got my hcg results from yesterday...they were 38,254 at 5.5 weeks...my doc says that's good...phew.


----------



## msarkozi

oh my freaking god!! that is definitely good!! I am almost going to say twins by that number. Is there any twins in the family?


----------



## sugarlove

Great numbers Yogi! :happydance:
x


----------



## Sparkly

sugarlove said:


> H
> 
> I asked my doc to sign my letter to refer me to lighter life, but she point blank refused. She thinks it's a dangerous diet and it could stop periods etc. being on only 500 cals a day. She has written me a prescription for slimming pills which will help me to lose weight if I stick to a low fat diet.

OMG :shock: I never factored that my GP may refuse to agree! What slimming pills has she prescribed hun?


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> oh my freaking god!! that is definitely good!! I am almost going to say twins by that number. Is there any twins in the family?

just one healthy baby would be good for me thanks!! 

DH's sister just had twins in the summer...but I thought that it only went off the female's side of the family...


----------



## Sparkly

Yogi those are amazing numbers :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

I went back to find what my numbers were around that time, and it was only 8044, and then 38,xxx at 7 weeks. I think you definitely have one healthy baby there Yogi!!! Congrats girl!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Mel great news on your appt! I can't believe how far along you are now. You're going to be holding your bubs soon! :happydance:


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> I went back to find what my numbers were around that time, and it was only 8044, and then 38,xxx at 7 weeks. I think you definitely have one healthy baby there Yogi!!! Congrats girl!!!! :hugs:

wow...now I'm really anxious for my scan on Friday :wacko:


----------



## sugarlove

Sparkly they are Orlistat. I've just posted in your journal. She said the whole practice has a policy not to sign the form. She thinks it's a really dangerous diet!
x


----------



## Sparkly

If gp's think it's so dangerous it makes you wonder how they keep going as a business eh? wow...I'm re-thinking!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Sugar! It's hard to believe how soon he will be here. I can't wait!

Yogi - your numbers are in the range, so no worries. Wouldn't that be a great surprise though?! But the best news is, you know you are going to have one healthy baby by the end of these 40 weeks!!! :)


----------



## Allie84

Yogi, anxiuos that it's going to be twins?! Because thos are some amazing numbers! You definitely have a healthy baby growing. :hugs:

Sugar, massive :hugs:

I think it's best to avoid Lighter Life....it sounds like the type of thing where the weight comes back on once lost, anyways....


----------



## Sparkly

Yogi - I'm predicting a Christmas Eve twin surprise :thumbup: :D

......please bear in mind I predicted twins for cazza too :dohh:


----------



## yogi77

Thanks ladies, I hope I can relax somewhat now!


----------



## LucyJ

Wow yogi those numbers are fantastic!! :happydance:

Sugar :hugs: to you I understand you having some time away but go for too long would miss you. Glad the ivf evening was informative.

Mel my facial was lovely so relaxing I nearly fell asleep just what I needed.

:hugs: to all


----------



## msarkozi

That's great Luce. You deserved to be pampered :)

Yogi - I hope it is much easier for you to relax now, knowing you have such awesome numbers. No need to be nervous for your scan on Friday. I think you are going to walk away with tears of joy :)

Well, great news is that we are being let go at noon tomorrow from work, instead of having to work the whole day!!!! thank god!!! Now I will be able to get everything done at home that I need to. So no rest for the wicked for the next few days, but I promise I will be doing nothing but resting all next week! :)


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> Yogi - I hope it is much easier for you to relax now, knowing you have such awesome numbers. No need to be nervous for your scan on Friday. I think you are going to walk away with tears of joy :)

aww thanks Mel!! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thats good about work mel but you do need to be taking it easy so lots and lots of rest next week and try not to do to much next couple of days :hugs:

I'm going to go and do some wrapping then off to bed as a bit sleepy :hugs:

Love you all xx


----------



## yogi77

Lucy glad you enjoyed your facial...I think I'm in desperate need of one, I have a HUGE glowing red zit at the end of my nose and even my best attempts to cover it up don't do much good.:dohh: It's very embarassing.


----------



## Dazed

Great numbers Yogi. 
Actually, if its identical twins, it can come from either side. If its freternal (sorry for the spelling) its strictly female.


----------



## msarkozi

oh the joys of pregnancy acne!!! mine just finally slowed down a few weeks ago! 

Luce - I don't think my cleaning lady is starting this week, so I will be doing the cleaning myself (which badly needs it). Going to do it tonight and tomorrow to break it up. And I have to finish putting stuff away, and do laundry. It won't be too bad, I promise. And then on Friday I will be prepping for that evening. Mom and Dad get here Friday evening, so I will make sure Mom helps me out so I can rest as well :) 

Good night and sweet dreams! :hugs:


----------



## Heulyn

Mel! Just realised, I think we're bump-buddies! :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

you betcha Heulyn!! You should come around more often, lol!


----------



## Heulyn

I should really :blush:
I don't come on BnB a lot.... it's big and scary, haha! xx


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: i'm too addicted to not come on here :blush:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey Dazed how are you sweets?x


----------



## msarkozi

3 MORE DAYS TIL CHRISTMAS :wohoo:

hope you have all been nice and not naughty :winkwink:


----------



## Heulyn

Are we ahead of you [I'm in the UK] Mel?
'cause in about.... 40 mins-ish it'll be the 23rd, and therefore only 2 days til christmas.... eep!


----------



## msarkozi

yes, you are about 7 hours ahead of me I believe...so you get Christmas first (not fair!! :haha:). I am just about to head home from work now.......half a day to go, and then I am done until January 4th!! :)


----------



## Heulyn

WooHoo! :happydance:

To be honest, christmas this year has just been a stress.
Being on a mega-tight budget means that presents are a bit crap, and my dad isn't even going to be here this year because he's with my stepmum's family instead.
Plus, a sober christmas and new year, when everyone else is totally hammered? No thanks! I'm not looking forward to that!

But at least I know that next christmas my little 3rd time lucky rainbow baby will be here :)

And hey, who knows.... there's still time for some festive BFP's from you girls!!


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> So I still have not started my period and got a BFN today:growlmad: I called the FS and they said to come in tomorrow and they will give me a shot to bring on af. I made the appointment but is there anything I can do/use to bring on af myself?

There isn't much you can do that would work quicker than the shot they'll give you. Everything else takes time and wouldn't necessarily work! Will they not do a beta, just in case? That's so weird!



yogi77 said:


> Allie, enjoy your time off, that's great!!
> 
> I just got my hcg results from yesterday...they were 38,254 at 5.5 weeks...my doc says that's good...phew.

:shock: Holy crap, honey! That's AMAZING!



Sparkly said:


> If gp's think it's so dangerous it makes you wonder how they keep going as a business eh? wow...I'm re-thinking!

Please... PLEASE re-think hard! I don't like it at all.


I'm up from my nap, not freaking out anymore, and I've made a pregnancy journal. Whatever will be will be... Time to enjoy!


----------



## msarkozi

That sucks Heulyn. My Christmas will be on budget next year since I won't be bringing home an income, and I spent way too much on OH! I really need to stop doing that.


----------



## Dazed

I'm good sugar. Trying to get my PMA back.
How's it going with you?


----------



## hoping:)

Megg33k said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> So I still have not started my period and got a BFN today:growlmad: I called the FS and they said to come in tomorrow and they will give me a shot to bring on af. I made the appointment but is there anything I can do/use to bring on af myself?
> 
> There isn't much you can do that would work quicker than the shot they'll give you. Everything else takes time and wouldn't necessarily work! Will they not do a beta, just in case? That's so weird!Click to expand...

Well I decided to cancel the appointment and just wait it out a few more days. The FS will not be in until after the 2nd so even if they brought on my period I would miss my cd 3 testing. I called my regular obgyn and she told me to wait it out and if I need her to they will do a beta and my hormone testing. 

Yogi- those are awesome #s:happydance: Maybe they will find two rainbow babies at your upcoming scan!


----------



## jenny25

sorry to sound like a bitch but id rather be pregnant at christmas and new year rather than drink so i dont get why people moan im sorry but thats my feelings on it id happily swap my life back to the way it should of been


----------



## cazza22

Morning peeps :wave: I haven't read backwards properly I've just skimmed because I'm crap at keeping up and basically a rubbish disco diva attendee but I still wanted to come in n say Yay to Meggles numbers :bunny: :dance: Im so hapy for u babe

yogi those numbers are absolutely amazing!!! Remind me when ur first scan is chick I've forgot :dohh:

hey heyluyn wow ur pregnancy has gone do fast huny!! Bump buddies with Mel u 2 are so lucky to only have 10 weeks left of this worry lol! Bet you can't wait xxxx

luce I'm wrapping prezzies today to ALL 93 of them :rofl: I always go OTT at Christmas time haha xxxx

AFM I'm still dying of this stupid virus! I don't get why it won't piss off? I'm doing everything right resting fluids takjng my antibiotics n cough syrup?? It just won't budge. My doc said it's coz my immune system is so low with bubs taking everything from me but This will be my 8th day of this shit :cry: pardon my language girls I'm just fed up!!!
On a plus side my sex dreams are in full swing :rofl: it amazes me how something not real can feel SOOO real :blush: this will be our 13th weekend without sex :nope: I'm thinking of treating Lee to some chrimbo nookie, I was supposed to for my bday a few weeks ago but chickened out lol! I'm so scared of doing it and spotting it would just take away all my positivity :shrug: tell me I'm being stupid please girls? Xxx lov u all trillions xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

jenny25 said:


> sorry to sound like a bitch but id rather be pregnant at christmas and new year rather than drink so i dont get why people moan im sorry but thats my feelings on it id happily swap my life back to the way it should of been

I don't think it's people moaning as such. Obviously being pregnant is so much more important than anything else, including having a drink, however it is very strange approaching a booze free christmas and all the festivities that revolve around booze. I'd rather be pregnant than drunk over xmas, but it is still annoying not being able to drink when everyone around you is hammered on xmas day.


----------



## grandbleu

jenny25 said:


> sorry to sound like a bitch but id rather be pregnant at christmas and new year rather than drink so i dont get why people moan im sorry but thats my feelings on it id happily swap my life back to the way it should of been

I understand *Jenny*...as much as I love my :wine: I would gladly be pregnant right now and give it all up. It's funny because I thought that would be the hardest part of pregnancy since I'm a fan or a glass or two of red wine but the moment I saw my two pink lines all my desire for alcohol flew out the window...it was weird...I thought it would be a struggle and it was actually easy.

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

yeah i have been pregnant twice over the festive period and im like you drink flew out the window but i wouldnt change it between that and the eastenders story line this year with the sids and baby swap this year has been turned into a downer


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls I've got a high on the cbfm on day 13. That's really good for me, given I ov on day 22 last cycle. I reckon the soy is working it's magic 
Jen would you mind sending me out the progesterone if your offer is still there to use it. Thanks Hun. Might as well give this a shot before going down a possible ivf route next yr.
Jen if I were you, I would give eastenders a miss this yr, it sounds very depressing :-(
Hi to everyone have a good day
X


----------



## Heulyn

jenny25 said:


> sorry to sound like a bitch but id rather be pregnant at christmas and new year rather than drink so i dont get why people moan im sorry but thats my feelings on it id happily swap my life back to the way it should of been

I'm guessing that was down to my comment... and to honest, this next reply sums up my response:



prgirl_cesca said:


> I don't think it's people moaning as such. Obviously being pregnant is so much more important than anything else, including having a drink, however it is very strange approaching a booze free christmas and all the festivities that revolve around booze. I'd rather be pregnant than drunk over xmas, but it is still annoying not being able to drink when everyone around you is hammered on xmas day.

:thumbup: What she said^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I can't even weigh in on the drinking thing... I don't drink! LOL Every time I'd get some sort of bad news or something, I'd get told "Well, at least you can drown your sorrow in a glass of red" or something... and its always been very foreign to me. I have nothing against alcohol on a moral level or anything, but I don't process it correctly and it has no effect on me. In fact, it comes out as quickly as it goes in and burns just as much when it does come out! So, I have good reasons to avoid it! :rofl: OUCH!

Kevin doesn't drink anymore either, but only at my request. When he went into the hospital in 2007 with his heart problem, I had asked him to stop drinking because we were TTC and also because it scares me that so many in his family are alcoholics. Well, the doctor said that if he'd been drinking (and he had wanted to just a day or so before he was admitted), he would have died. His body couldn't have taken it. So, I'm far too scared to be okay with him going back to it now. I can't get the words out of my head that it could have killed him back then. And, he has too many reasons to keep himself healthy right now!

So, a Christmas without booze for me is just another Christmas! LOL


----------



## VGibs

Megg - I had a friend who had the same issue with booze *about it exiting as quickly* and it turned out she had some rare colon issue that didn't allow her to digest certain enzymes properly, long story short, she had an incredibly hard time TTC and eventually had a baby via IVF, but she had 4 blighted ovum before hand. She also had a hard time with her sleeping patterns, and a VERY hard time loosing weight, and it was all due to this enzyme issue. Some vital enzyme that our brain processes was not being digested by her large intestine. Does any of that sound familar???


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg - I had a friend who had the same issue with booze *about it exiting as quickly* and it turned out she had some rare colon issue that didn't allow her to digest certain enzymes properly, long story short, she had an incredibly hard time TTC and eventually had a baby via IVF, but she had 4 blighted ovum before hand. She also had a hard time with her sleeping patterns, and a VERY hard time loosing weight, and it was all due to this enzyme issue. Some vital enzyme that our brain processes was not being digested by her large intestine. Does any of that sound familar???

:shock: Does any of that sound familiar?!?! :shock:

Odd reaction to alcohol - CHECK!
Hard time TTC - CHECK!
Blighted ovum - CHECK & CHECK!
Difficult sleeping patterns - CHECK!
Nearly impossible to lose weight - CHECK!

Uhm.... I think it MIGHT! Jeezus! Can you possibly ask her what it was and how to get tested for it? Was her IVF baby okay? Or did her blighted ovums come from IVF attempts too?


----------



## msarkozi

Cesca - I completely agree with you. And seriously, I am totally craving a beer right now.....but it's going to be a long while yet before I even allow myself one....It just sucks to be around a bunch of drunks and you are sitting there sober and having to put up with them. 

Cazz - 93 presents?! WOW!!


----------



## Allie84

Like Megg, I also don't drink. I went through a phase where I did in college, but not anymore. It gives me heart palpitations, makes me dehydrated, and I generally hate feeling hung over. I also can't stank drunken stupid people. It's just not worth it to me, and I'm Mormon so we're not supposed to drink anyways! 

So this Christmas you preggos wil know what it's like to be me getting annoyed at all of the drunk people lol! :haha: OMG, it's especially bad at my mum-in-laws in Scotland, they start with mimosas in the Morning and are hammered by Christmas dinner, alseep on the couch by the time the Dr. Who special starts!!

I should add I can make my way through half of tin of Quality Street during the day to make up for it. :blush:


----------



## heart tree

Jenny I'm with you hon. I've either been pregnant or have had morning sickness (even though I already had my mc) and haven't been able to drink over the festive timed the past two years. I'm not happy that I can drink this time around. I would much rather be pregnant. And I actually enjoyed being pregnant around people who were drinking. I felt special because I couldn't and was in a really good mood. They were in a good mood just because they were drinking. I'd take that over not being pregnant any day of the year. 

Sugar glad to see you back. Woo hoo for the high on cd 13! I hope you get your peak soon. I'm kind of glad you can't do that diet also. It scares me. Oddly my cousin did a diet where she got hcg injections. It is a controversial diet, but she lost 60 pounds. She didn't have morning sickness at all. 

Amber, I think you made the right decision. There is no harm in waiting a little longer. 

Yogi those are amazing numbers! Can't wait for your scan tomorrow! 

I'm sure more was written. I'm trying to remember it all but it is early in the morning for me. Got another high on cbfm today. Now I'm getting annoyed. Its been 5 days. At least I made it to the holiday. I'm feeling a little down though. My uterus is so achey I had to take ibuprofen last night. I wish it was ov pain but I know it isn't. It's my damn adenomyosis. It feeds off of estrogen. My highs on the cbfm indicate my estrogen is rising. It makes sense that the adeno tissue would be inflamed. It is a constant reminder that I'm defective. We bd'd last night but I couldn't enjoy it because my uterus hurt and it distracted me. I've lost any pma I had that I'm actually going to be able to carry a baby. :cry: 

For the first time in my life I've contemplated giving up. I'm not ready to give up yet, but I'm trying to imagine what that would be like.


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - please don't give up!! :hugs: Have you heard back from that doctor in Florida?


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hearty. :hugs: This just SUCKS. I wish I had something constructive to say but my PMA is awol at the moment as well. I do want to say that it sounds like you'll be getting your 'Peak' right when you wanted it-over the holidays. Both cycles with the CBFM I've gotten around 7 days of highs first! 

And please don't give up!! It's going to happen! You have the connection with the awesome Dr. in Florida, you have your diagnosis, and you have the drugs. Now it's just a matter of time. :hugs:

Oh, and I like the point you made, Hearty. I'd rather be pregnant and have that 'special' feeling than be able to drink!


----------



## Razcox

Another one here a little low on the old PMA. The last MC was so painful and scarey its made me a little nervous about trying again in case i have to go through that again. Also I was thinking today about my angel babies as a work mate was talking about his daughter she was born in sept last year and the 1st one i lost was due in Oct. 2008 should have been our last christmas on our own, then 2009 then this year - now i have no idea when we will be a family at christmas or if we will ever be.

But please Hearty dont give up we will all get our forever babies and we will cherish them all the more for everything we have had to go through x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. I'm not giving up yet. I'm just trying to integrate the possibility of not having a baby into my psyche. This is how I process things. I have to take a lot of time to ponder the possibility so that at some point, if it does become reality, I won't completely fall to pieces. It's like I'm beginning to build my wall of protection. 

I have to be realistic. The reality is that I'm 36 and Tim is 41. The reality is that I have diseased tissue in my uterine wall in a place where embryos like to implant. The reality is that there is a distinct possibility that this is what caused my last 3 losses. If I was 10 years younger, I might feel more hopeful, but I really don't have a lot of time on my side. I can't hinge all of my hope on this doctor in Florida. I have a sliver of hope with him, but even if he can help, that means I put my uterus through surgery. Not exactly something that excites me. I imagine that would keep me out of the ttc game for a while so I could heal. 

You see what I'm saying? There is a lot for me to process and if I don't do it soon, I may not be able to prevent a clinical depression down the road. 

The fact that my uterus is aching from this tissue is just a shitty reminder. Not to mention the fact that this is only supposed to get worse as I age. I dread the prospect of having my uterus hurt all the time to the point where a hysterectomy will be a joyful thought. But that's another reality I face regardless of whether I have a baby or not. 

I think the anniversaries of my babies deaths are hitting me really hard. This time of year is harder for me than I even imagined. Tomorrow is the anniversary of my first loss. I'm sitting at work crying right now. I need to snap out of it.


----------



## heart tree

Well hugs all around to my girls that aren't having much in the way of PMA. Allie and Raz, I'm so sorry you are feeling low too. Obviously I can relate. Raz, your loss was so recent and so traumatic, it is totally understandable you would be terrified to try again. I hope you get some tests that can lend some insight into what might be causing them. I imagine with time, you'll feel less scared and more optimistic about trying again.

Allie, I know this is a hard time of year for you too with your EDD and AF at the same time. As I have no PMA, all I can do is send hugs. :hugs:

Oh and ladies, please don't feel like you have to muster PMA for me, or to try to come up with solutions. Hugs are all I need. xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I know it's not something most people are willing to think about, but is adoption an option? I know it's not the same as having your own, but there are so many babies out there that need a good home, and someone to love them. I always told myself that I would go that route, but I know it's not for everyone. Or what about a surrogate?


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for the hugs Hearty and have some back :hugs:

I really hope we get more support and help with the next pregnacy as the more reading i do the more i think it may be my body thats stopping the pregnacy. One thing for sure i will be armed to the teeth with info when i do see him!! 

On a positive note we are getting my dog Ela scanned tomorrow to see if she has puppies inside her. If its good news will try and get a piccy to share :)

msarkozi - If we cant have our own baby then i am really thinking about fostering to help children when they need it most. A friend of mine on FB does it.


----------



## heart tree

Mel, two of my siblings are adopted and I adore them. I don't have a problem with adoption, but I'm just not ready to think about it yet. It feels like giving up to me. I've seen a lot of heartache in adoption too, which terrifies me. 

Surrogacy is something I really can't think about without crying. It makes me sick to think about some other woman carrying my baby. I'm not sure I could get over the jealousy. Obviously if I'm thinking like that, I'm really not ready to entertain that as an option. Maybe some day, but clearly not now.


----------



## heart tree

Ooh, Raz, that would be awesome if there were puppies!


----------



## msarkozi

That is a good idea Raz. If I lived somewhere else, I think I would be doing that too. It brings me joy to be able to help someone out. 

That is exciting about Ela!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i wont dump any PMA on you, everything you says makes total sence to me to a point that its exactly what id be thinking in your situation. Just know that im here for you if you need me. Allie and Raz this goes for you guys too.

With regards to drinking, here in greece we are more relaxed. My doctor says a couple of glasses of red a week are A-ok. 

Alex has his monthly poker game tonight at our place. I will be hiding in the bedroom reading and enjoying some alone time.


----------



## LucyJ

Massive :hugs: to you Amanda I know there are no words that will help but I am sending you :hugs: and you are in my thoughts xx

Allie and Raz massive :hugs: coming your way too with lots of love.

Raz I understand how hard it must be I felt like that after my third loss I found getting the testing done although I dont have any results back apart from the tests my dr did gave me some strength it helped me feel like I had a little bit control I cant say the fear will go away. I'm pregnant again and so so scared each day I tell myself to focus on the positive to have faith and believe but sometimes it is hard and I feel terrifed. If you ever need someone to talk to I'm here for you.

Afm: My blood results weren't back but should be tomorrow morning but I have managed to speak to my dr and she has got me an early scan at the epu on the 30th Dec at 8am.


----------



## yogi77

cazza22 said:


> yogi those numbers are absolutely amazing!!! Remind me when ur first scan is chick I've forgot :dohh:

Thanks Cazza, first scan is tomorrow morning!


----------



## msarkozi

That's great Luce. I am sure the numbers will be great today, and your scan is going to go well too :hugs: 

only half an hour left of work for me, and then done until January 4th!!! can't wait!!!


----------



## vickyd

Mel today was my last day till Jan. 4th as well!!!


----------



## msarkozi

woohoo for Christmas holidays!!! Time to start relaxing! So, do we ever get to see a bump picture of you????? :shrug:


----------



## vickyd

I posted one back at week 22 i think... you have to go back and find it lol!


----------



## msarkozi

oh that is just not even nice, lol! I am going to search for it :)


----------



## msarkozi

note to self, it's not pages 748-770! keep checking! lol!


----------



## vickyd

Ive given you something to do hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry for those of you suffering through this Christmas. Its totally unfair! :hugs: I won't try and do any cheering up, because I know its annoying after a while. But, I will keep the faith for you all when you can't find the strength to do it yourselves. And, I'll have you and your angels on my mind and in my heart this season!


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - my OH brought this up to me the other week saying "Hon have you ever imagined the possibility that you will never have a baby and we won't have kids because I have" I was going to kill him and burst into tears immediately but now after some thought it's probably healthy just to entertain the possibility to prepare myself...I made a pact with myself that I don't want to do any extra efforts (IUI, IVF..etc.)...adoption just isn't on my radar...I know I may change my mind depending on how long my journey is but that's how I feel now. Anyways I don't really know my point except that I've definitely envisioned my life in different ways. I haven't given up (no way!!!) but I've put more thought into how life is definitely not predictable. So just a big hug from me :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi discoramas

well Miss Meggling, i saw your rather exciting news on FB. 

*CONGRATULATIONS* 

Hearty, I hear ya. I pmd you, but you will know that

Hi Sugarplum, Sparkly, Allie, Dazed, Razzer, jen, hoping, Amy, Bleu - 2011 is looming 

and to Cazz, Vic, Luce, Yogi Bear, Mel, Sassers, Jaymes, Gibs - glad you preggos are doing well

Ive had to have a bit of a break to try and be less obsessive. But im still obsessive. Husband is home in spite of the best efforts of Heathrow 

xx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at Mel and Vic taunting each other


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Nato! You've been sorely missed around here! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Liz, thanks for that. It is helpful. I will probably try IUI if I have to, but not sure about IVF. If they could manually implant into a place in my uterus that was healthy, I would go for it, but that's not what they do with IVF. I can't justify spending that kind of money just to have the embryo implant in the same place that all the others have and then lose the baby. Like you, it is important to envision life in different ways. I'm starting that process now. It isn't easy, to be sure.

Hi ya Nato, glad to see you back. Now that hubby is back you can focus your sights on 2011 (unless, of course, some super sperm hung out for a while until the egg did appear and then attacked it) which then would make you pregnant right now.

I didn't see a PM from you. Weird. 

We are getting released from work early today and then I'm off until January 3! Tim had the day off today. He is coming into SF to buy me presents. I work in SF, so I'm going to meet him for some food and drinks. We'll probably do a little shopping too. I think that will help lift my spirits.

Oh yeah, negative OPK again today. WTF? Maybe tomorrow? FX'd. Then I could make my Christmas baby.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm counting on your Christmas baby, Hearty! And, I totally get what you mean about telling it where to implant. If only, right? I can't imagine that we're far off from that sort of therapy. They do place them very carefully with IVF... Is there any chance that their placement at transfer COULD have an effect on where they implant? I have no clue, because I've never had to check on that. But, it seems a question worth asking!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls well I'm plowing my way thru a tub of ben and jerrys and had reduced price Tesco party food for dinner. Diet defo starts in the NY! I'm going to give Rosemary Conley diet a blast. Far more healthy than the other one and incorporates an exercise class too.

Nato good to see you back. Did you get my PM?

Hearty, really sorry to hear you're down:hugs:just think, you could be on your way to conceiving your forever baby this month. I agree with you about adoption. It's a selfless thing to do, but I've seen people have major problems with the kids, and it's put me off. I think the chance of getting a baby, certainly in the UK is pretty remote too.

:hugs:to anyone else who is feeling low at the mo. I actually feel quite happy today for a change, so I will have some PMA for us all! I think the IVF session last night made me see that there is still hope, albeit an extremely stressful way to do it.


----------



## Allie84

Well, Sugar, as we see with Megg, it can be worth it! Glad your PMA is around today. Enjoy that Ben and Jerry's! 

Nato, it's soooo lovely to have you back. :hugs: 2011 is going to be the year of all of our BFPs.

I would adopt, foster, use a surrogate, and try IVF or IUI. The problem for me with those things is $$$$. But I figure in 10 years if I don't have a baby I will hopefully have forged a career in the meantime that would allow me those things. 

Hooray for all of our Christmas vacations!! :) I slept like 11 hours last night to start mine off. It was wonderful. Do any of you ladies have to work next week?


----------



## sugarlove

Lovely new pic Allie!:thumbup:

Megg Hearty's blanket looks fab in your journal!


----------



## msarkozi

Yes Allie, that is so true. The money it costs for happiness is just unreal. I pray that you don't have to go that route. 

Welcome back Natodeer!!

Vicky, I am determined to find it now that I know it is there. I just need to put away my groceries first :)


----------



## NatoPMT

NatoPMT said:


> Hearty, I hear ya. I pmd you, *but you will know that*

arses. Its almost like i said that to taunt my future self. I wrote it out, then mustve just shut the window or something as its not in my sent messages. I dont have time to write it again. arses arses arses

I defo got your pm sugar, you are more pm savvy than me. i am pm stupid. I will attempt return pm. Ooo when are you starting IVF? yeay at stressful solutions

Hi allie, yes yes we will not get left behind in 2011. we will all be bfp queens of 2011. 

Hi megg, when do you get a scan so we establish the number of babies present?


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I sent you another PM the other day and lost that, so I'm not that PM literate!

Got an appt at Sheffield Care on 10th Jan to find out more about egg sharing. Don't know for sure we'll go down this route, but we're certainly looking into it. Since I'm getting the heave from work some time next yr, I reckon I might as well have a shot of IVF whilst they are still paying me!


----------



## Allie84

sugarlove said:


> Lovely new pic Allie!:thumbup:
> 
> Megg Hearty's blanket looks fab in your journal!

Thanks, that's me about 5 minutes ago. I'm waiting for my BFF to get on Skype and getting rather bored.


I think the egg sharing thing sounds super cool. What a way to help others and help yourself. :)


----------



## Allie84

So, what are everyone's plans for Christmas?

Tomorrow we're going to the big family thing at my aunt's farm about 2 hours away. There will probably be 50 people there! My mom's the oldest of 11 children. The only thing is my mom and dad aren't going, which bums me out but I think it's a bit too much for my mom.

Then on Christmas Day Alex and I will have my parents over for dinner and presents, just the four of us. I'll eat a lot of chocolate and watch A Christmas Story. :)


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd said:


> Ok here goes!
> View attachment 137182

Page 776!!! :haha: 

you look so cute Vicky! Can we have another one???????


----------



## Jaymes

Allie, Love the shirt in your new avatar :D

Hearty :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: 

NatoDeer Welcome Back Love! We missed you!

Preggos... On the alcohol front... I went through a really rough patch when I lost Jesse, and drank WAAAAY too much. Other than that I don't really like to allow myself to drink as I have a lot of alcoholics and other addictive personalities in my family. That being said, I would love to have a glass or two of ANYTHING right now, but only because it is forbidden and I tend to be the type that doesn't like to be told I _*can't*_ do something. Makes no sense I know, I try to tell myself that all the time.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I agree about the money. Even though Tim and I bring in a good salary combined, adoption, surrogacy and IVF might be out of our reach as well. It is daunting. My sister thinks she only cost $50 when she was adopted LOL! That was 40 years ago though. And she's a white, blond, blue eyed child. Those babies are impossible to get these days. Sad, isn't it? My brother is mulatto. I don't need my baby to look like me. I just need a baby. Not sure it will happen though. We'll see.

Sounds like you have a busy Christmas! Tim and I will be plopping ourselves down to watch movies, eat French toast, roasted potatoes and omlettes, and will probably have some champagne. 

Lucky guy will also get a preview of my recently purchased items at Victoria's Secret and BD'ing will definitely be occurring. It will be a bit of a naughty Christmas for sure. And it will just be us. It will be heaven.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah Allie, love the avatar!


----------



## msarkozi

sounds like fun Allie. 

Tomorrow we will be going to Christmas Eve Mass at 5:00, and then we are having people over for some drinks and snacks and just socializing. Mom and Dad get here tomorrow as well. 

Then Saturday is just opening presents, cooking, sitting around, and we always watch movies together as well. 

On Boxing Day, a bunch of us are getting together for a hot dog roast, hot chocolate, and tobogganing (Gord told me I can't toboggan though, but I can still eat, lol).


----------



## yogi77

Nato, good to see you again I missed you! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Yogi can't wait to hear about ur scan ur soooooo gonna see bubs heartbeat with those numbers gorgeous!!! :dance: :bunny:

hearty I just wanna squeeze you tightly and tell u everythings gonna be ok, I have had moments of total and utter lows where I've completely lost all energy & hope to ttc and to be honest if this LO wouldn't have happened we were dead serious about taking a break untill next May so we could re-visit Florida. U just can't give up hun and i know u won't ur just getting to that brick wall stage where we all have been and i just wish I could see into the future and give you the inspiration you need right now, I have all faith that you will be a fantastic mother one day Hun uve got years left in you yet gorgeous u mark my words :thumbup: xxxx huge snuggles heading your way xxxx

Nato where the hell have you been all my life? Missed you mouth on here sweet cheeks :kiss:

AFM I'm actually starting to feel a smidge better, not 100% but I'll be right fir chrimbo :happydance: for dome reason though my MS had made a re-appearance not alot but I've puked twice today and twice yesterday it had stopped for a while so I reckon baby I'd having a growth spurt :baby: also my bazookers have also had a growth spurt their HUGE!!!! Love them so much & so does Lee :winkwink: 
I've wrapped ALL the presents today and my god I'd my back paying for it!!! Ooouucchh. Mel there was a slight exgageration when I said 93 I've just counted them and there's 61 which is still a mammoth task getting them all wrapped, they do however look soooo pretty with their bows n curly string, shame they'll b ripped up in no time!!


----------



## msarkozi

63 is still a lot! wow! get some rest hun! Glad you are feeling a tiny bit better. Hope tomorrow you are 100% better!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Nato missed you pleased John got back safely and is home for Christmas.

:hugs: Hearty that sounds like a good day to me think Tim will enjoy the holiday season :haha:

Allie love the new pic wow that sounds like a busy few days I'm sure it will be lovely.

Sugar so happy to see you :hugs:

Mel remember to add to your list of things to do to rest!!

AFM: Well steve is home :happydance: so glad he made it I've been emotional wreck since he got home keep :cry: I think its because I had a dream last night that on his way to my parents he crashed his car and died so glad he made it safely. We will have a calm(ish) day tomorrow I have to do a little last minute shopping then help my mum prepare the veg for christmas day, we're going over to friends for drinks in the afternoon then it will be a quite night in front of the tele. Christmas day is stockings,church, opening presents, lunch then a quite afternon watching a movie have cold meat sandwichs and we watch Dr who in the eveing. Boxing day is very gentle usually involving a walk somewhere.


----------



## msarkozi

oh my goodness! Pregnancy dreams definitely can be vivid and upsetting. I am glad Steve made it home. 

I will rest starting on the 27th :) For now, I don't think there is any rest for the wicked. I have to get my butt in gear though and get off of here. I should have been done half of the stuff by now :wacko:


----------



## cazza22

msarkozi said:


> 63 is still a lot! wow! get some rest hun! Glad you are feeling a tiny bit better. Hope tomorrow you are 100% better!

Thanks babe  xxxx lov ya xxx Caz


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Hey girls well I'm plowing my way thru a tub of ben and jerrys and had reduced price Tesco party food for dinner. Diet defo starts in the NY! I'm going to give Rosemary Conley diet a blast. Far more healthy than the other one and incorporates an exercise class too.
> 
> Nato good to see you back. Did you get my PM?
> 
> Hearty, really sorry to hear you're down:hugs:just think, you could be on your way to conceiving your forever baby this month. I agree with you about adoption. It's a selfless thing to do, but I've seen people have major problems with the kids, and it's put me off. I think the chance of getting a baby, certainly in the UK is pretty remote too.
> 
> :hugs:to anyone else who is feeling low at the mo. I actually feel quite happy today for a change, so I will have some PMA for us all!* I think the IVF session last night made me see that there is still hope, albeit an extremely stressful way to do it.*

A week ago, I would have said that it wasn't worth it. Today, I'll tell you that it 100% is! Just be prepared to feel like it totally hasn't worked and all hope is lost. That's the main symptom amongst lots of us who have had success! LOL



NatoPMT said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hearty, I hear ya. I pmd you, *but you will know that*
> 
> arses. Its almost like i said that to taunt my future self. I wrote it out, then mustve just shut the window or something as its not in my sent messages. I dont have time to write it again. arses arses arses
> 
> I defo got your pm sugar, you are more pm savvy than me. i am pm stupid. I will attempt return pm. Ooo when are you starting IVF? yeay at stressful solutions
> 
> Hi allie, yes yes we will not get left behind in 2011. we will all be bfp queens of 2011.
> 
> Hi megg, when do you get a scan so we establish the number of babies present?Click to expand...

Scan in "about 2 weeks"... Still waiting on my email, I think. I'll call if I haven't heard anything by Monday.


I'm so sorry there's so much PMA lacking in here right now. I don't know why Christmas has to be so depressing. This one is radically different for me than the last one... I was heartbroken last year, and this is the night that my cousin's little girl hugged me and asked if I wanted a girl or a boy... and I had to suck it up and answer her because she was 9 and it wasn't nice to explain what a miscarriage was at her Christmas celebration! This year, I think I'm more worried about this pregnancy than I normally would be because of the visions/memories from last year. It seems like it was so much more than a year ago, but also like it was yesterday. So much has happened. So, despite me having the greatest gift in the world, its a little impure at the moment, and I feel pretty bad about not being able to separate the 2 occasions. I'm still really happy... but I can't get it out of my mind. So, as much as I feel like a hypocrite for saying this... I'm sort of there with you at the moment. I'm definitely mourning whilst celebrating. That's hard to do.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, it's hard to separate the two for sure. I know for me, it will be hard as well. I found out I was pregnant with the first one on Mother's Day. I thought that was the best gift of all, and then I lost it. Even though I will have my little man for the next Mother's Day, I know I am going to think back to that moment, and every year after that. It's just a part of who we are.

I hope everyone is starting to enjoy the Christmas season, and getting ready to do some relaxing and eating good food. I will be thinking of all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I love this version, and think she does a great job signing the song.....listening to it right now

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFxxQnhT5XQ

Wishing you all a safe and happy holiday season! Merry Christmas to my favorite ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I have to admit to having done something very stupid tonight. Maybe you can give me hope, even if its false hope! So, I was having a bit of a freak-out about my levels not having doubled, even though I promised I wouldn't worry about it. So, I decided I wanted to "prove my husband wrong" by showing him that things weren't really okay, and I took my last FRER. Let me preface this by saying that the last one I took was Tuesday morning (around 10am) with FMU. Tonight's was taken at about 12:30am (half past midnight on technically Friday). I had peed at least 2-3 other times since 8pm, and I had had at least 24-30oz of water since 7pm. So, let's just say that the testing scenario wasn't optimal. In fact, it was really bloody stupid to test under those conditions. Even I thought my urine sample looked a bit weak. Anyway, the test had a perfectly strong line at the top... and sort of at the bottom... but there's this weird bit of the test line that's fainter than the rest and makes the test look funny all around. You tend to focus your eyes on the fainter bit because it stands out. But, we spent about an hour comparing photos of the 3 tests I've taken at the same state of "dry"... and it seems that the darkest part of tonight's line is just as dark (or maybe ever so slightly darker) than Tuesday morning's line. The lighter part of the line is awful, but we are trying to focus on the fact that the darkest part of the line (almost being the majority of the line) has to be the most accurate part. There must be a glitch in the lighter part. So, if my levels were falling or weren't rising (about 62 hours between tests, but under very different conditions), would tonight's be lighter? Or, am I losing this baby? :( At first, we both freaked! But, as it finished processing and started to dry, it wasn't nearly as bad as we thought. I know that I shouldn't have tested late at night after drinking loads of water and peeing a whole bunch of times... but its too late for that now. It was also the last test I had in the house. :dohh: So, do I need to be worried? Or, was it just a really stupid thing to do and everything is fine if the darkest part of the line is still looking okay? Does the water consumption and peeing matter THAT much at 16.5dpo?

Don't lie... Give it to me straight. If I'm losing this baby, I need to know its coming. I don't want to be caught off guard, iykwim?


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Megg* - I don't really know that much about about HPTs and their erratic behavior. Just some :hugs: Can you get your bloods checked one more time even privately just to have some reassurance and peace of mind.


----------



## Megg33k

Everything in the US is private, honey. And, no one will touch me without my FS's order... Once you enter IVF, you're sort of stuck with the clinic's will. At the end of the day, they're still happy enough with my 2nd beta. I'm the only one losing my mind! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Megg you know im not at all an xpert on Hpt or any other stick you pee on. All im gonna say is there is a reason that the clinic didnt ask you to poas but go straight to bloods. They said its more reliable no? Add to that the fact that youve never responded well to urine tests and well need i say more? Stop testing and if you are feeling stressed go get some more bloods drawn before your scan. Thats what i would do


----------



## Megg33k

I can't get more bloods. My FS won't order them, because she said that a scan at 6-7 weeks is WAY more accurate than any test they can run right now. Its sort of crap! My GP won't do anything for me, because no one wants to step on the FS's toes! 

As a woman of science, Vicky... Do you believe that deviations in scenarios can/do skew results and render them inaccurate for comparison? I guess that's my question. I'm not really asking if anyone has a crystal ball that they can use to look in to the future and tell me that everything is fine. I'm asking if I'm being naive to think that MAYBE the difference in circumstances has significantly altered the outcome.


----------



## grandbleu

That was silly of me of course everything is private in the US. I guess you just have to trust the clinic and stay away from POAS. You are pregnant hon. If they were worried I'm sure they would have told you.


----------



## vickyd

Definately the conditions under which an experiment is carried out will affect the outcome! Thats why you always set your parameters before you execute. When you are comparing two sets of data they must be done under the circumstances or else you are comparing apples to oranges as my boss likes to say! Maybe you can buy a few frers and repeat the tests under the same conditions. I dont wanna feed your obsessive behavior but i totally get where you are right now and thats what i would probably do.... Rememeber i went and had bloods drawn,, even after my doc told me not to 4 times! He too wanted to wait till i was 7 weeks and go straight to scan.


----------



## sugarlove

Megg I agree with Vicky, you're not comparing like with like. I know you're a poas addict like us all, but it does cause more stress sometimes.
I agree that you either do another one now to see if it was just a dodgy test stick, or leave it and accept that the wee was very diluted and most privacy not an accurate reading. Try not to worry xx

AFM I've got a peak on cbfm on day 14 and strong ov pains. It's never happened this early before. Soy is a miracle! The doctor who said I wasn't ov can kiss my ass! Just need to confirm it with a temp shift over next few days


----------



## sugarlove

I meant probably not privacy. Silly iPhone!


----------



## vickyd

great news Sugar!!! After confirmation we are expecting news that you caught the egg!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Hye girls, 

just a quick pop in to send my love and :hugs: to you all. Havnt read back yet so sorry as I have to go running a bit behind time but will go back and read when I get back.

Good luck yogi for you scan hope all goes well :hugs:

AFM: got my blood test results back and they have gone from 399 to 885 so I am so happy a little relieved and yet stll scared which I guess is understandable.


----------



## vickyd

Sounds good Luce! I know how hard it will be to relax....If you freak out we are here to sort you out!


----------



## sugarlove

Great news Lucy  x


----------



## Allie84

Those are great, doubled numbers Lucy! :dance:

Megg, re-test under appropriate condidtions or else just try to forget about that middle of the night test....it sounds like the test went really funny, anyways. And don't forget your weak urine for HPTs! You're definitely not being naive, and you have no reason to think things are going badly from that test. :hugs:

Sugar, :happydance: for a peak on CD14!!!! Get ready for some Christmas :sex;

Good luck today, Yogi! 

Hello to everyone else. :wave: :hugs: Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Definately the conditions under which an experiment is carried out will affect the outcome! Thats why you always set your parameters before you execute. When you are comparing two sets of data they must be done under the circumstances or else you are comparing apples to oranges as my boss likes to say! Maybe you can buy a few frers and repeat the tests under the same conditions. I dont wanna feed your obsessive behavior but i totally get where you are right now and thats what i would probably do.... Rememeber i went and had bloods drawn,, even after my doc told me not to 4 times! He too wanted to wait till i was 7 weeks and go straight to scan.

Thank you! I think we're banning tests until a day or two before my scan. I have to know that its not gone negative the day before my scan. I can't find out there again, ya know? So, I'm going to test the day before... which, I'm still unsure about the date. Xmas is delaying things right now. But, I'll know the date soon enough.



sugarlove said:


> Megg I agree with Vicky, you're not comparing like with like. I know you're a poas addict like us all, but it does cause more stress sometimes.
> I agree that you either do another one now to see if it was just a dodgy test stick, or leave it and accept that the wee was very diluted and most privacy not an accurate reading. Try not to worry xx
> 
> AFM I've got a peak on cbfm on day 14 and strong ov pains. It's never happened this early before. Soy is a miracle! The doctor who said I wasn't ov can kiss my ass! Just need to confirm it with a temp shift over next few days

I'm trying not to read much into it. I feel better today than I did last night.

Soy IS a miracle! I'm SO excited for you!



LucyJ said:


> Hye girls,
> 
> just a quick pop in to send my love and :hugs: to you all. Havnt read back yet so sorry as I have to go running a bit behind time but will go back and read when I get back.
> 
> Good luck yogi for you scan hope all goes well :hugs:
> 
> AFM: got my blood test results back and they have gone from 399 to 885 so I am so happy a little relieved and yet stll scared which I guess is understandable.

AMAZING! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Those are great, doubled numbers Lucy! :dance:
> 
> Megg, re-test under appropriate condidtions or else just try to forget about that middle of the night test....it sounds like the test went really funny, anyways. And don't forget your weak urine for HPTs! You're definitely not being naive, and you no reason to think things are going badly from that test. :hugs:
> 
> Sugar, :happydance: for a peak on CD14!!!! Get ready for some Christmas :sex;
> 
> Good luck today, Yogi!
> 
> Hello to everyone else. :wave: :hugs: Happy Christmas Eve!

I'm trying to forget! I'm trying!

I'm posting the pic of it... just so you can all yell at me more for worrying... because I suspect you won't be too impressed with my cause for concern.
 



Attached Files:







FRER 12.23.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Allie84

OMG Megg, I'm officially ignorning your worrying and wagging my pointer finger at you. That's nothing to worry about at all!!


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - I am with Allie! Now step away from the tests and go eat and be Merry!! :)

Luce - great numbers hun! 

I have so much to do today, so just want to wish you all a Merry Christmas in case I don't get on here again


----------



## Megg33k

I've come to realize (after looking at my FB pics) that the test I took after my trigger (which makes my blood HCG about 3000) still didn't produce a line stronger than the control line. And, there's no way my HCG is anywhere near the 1000's yet! So, I think I was expecting miracles! I'm not freaking out anymore. Thank you for bringing me back down! :hugs: 

Love you girls... Thanks for putting up with me! That's truly the Christmas miracle! LOL Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## yogi77

Ya, Megg, you've officially lost your marbles...that test looks completely fine with a nice dark line...but I understand your craziness...just thought I'd slap you back to reality. 

...trying to pound back the water right now before my scan and ended up dry heaving over the toilet at the thought of one more sip of water :wacko:

I didn't sleep much last night because I was so anxious for today...fingers crossed everything looks good.


----------



## msarkozi

thinking of you Yogi. I will check back in later to hear your great news :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg pregnancy tests get those kind of lines all the time, where some of it is really strong and other parts of it weak. FWIW my test I took at about 6 weeks this pregnancy had the weaker part of the lines on it, I just focused that the darkest bits were getting darker. In fact I think I still have those tests somewhere, I should take a pic to show you!


----------



## Dazed

Megg <slaps had> stop it! You ARE preggo! As its been said before, you don't filter hormones in you urine correctly!
Sugar :happydance: Yay for the peak!
Lucy - numbers are looking good chick!
Yogi - good luck with the scan.
ATM - Still chugging on with this cycle. PMA is still picking up and HOPING this is my month, but I am going to ignore everything my body tells me and bd like bunnies.


----------



## dawny690

*  I'm sure af will show up before long am getting some very strong cramps in the right hand side of my belly feels like someone is stabbing me   it really really hurts  xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

Sorry dawny :hugs: I hope your wrong.


----------



## grandbleu

I hope you're not out *Dawny* either...you're still early...sorry you are in pain. :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Hey, I'm back from the ultrasound...there was a gestational sac and a yolk sac and the tech said what looked like a tiny start to a fetal pole...she was not able to detect a hb but she said it was too early still to see much...Everything was measuring at 6w1d which is about right where I should be...but I am now very worried because there was no hb.


----------



## dawny690

*Sounds good Yogi I agree it's too early for a hb yet hun xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

Yay Yogi. Just sit back and relax if you can. A fetal pole is a good sign!


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi, I warned you before that it is too early to see a heartbeat, so don't worry! If the fetal pole was detected, there are no worries. You will see the heartbeat at the next scan, I promise you! And in about another 6 weeks, they should be able to detect it with the doppler, if not a little bit sooner. Merry Christmas, now go and celebrate that little baby!! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Megg - That test looks fine to me so stop worrying (i know i know its near impossble for us PAL girls) and enjoy being preggers xx

Yogi - I agree with Vicky its still early days so dont stress over there being no HB, you saw the sac yolk and pole which is great x

Lucy - Those numbers look great! Cant wait for you to have your scan and see that little bubs in there x

Dawny - Sorry you are in pain love but dont rule yourself yet the last two times i have gotten BFP I had some bad cramps that i thought were AF on her way. Will be sending lots of :dust: your way and hoping the :witch: stays away x

AFM - I have some great news my girl Ela is pregnant!!! The scan was great and we clearly saw at least 4 little sacs with the tiny puppies inside. You could even see the little hearts beating away which was amazing and so much like my scan at 6 weeks it was scary :) Puppies due early feb :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Raz congrats on the puppies thats so exicting and lovely.

Megg please dont worry about the test its a definite positive sweetie hope you get your scan date through.

Yogi thats all good news its just to early to see the heartbeat at your next scan you'll be able to. :hugs:

I'm a little worried girls have had some light pink spotting its really not much but its scaring me sometimes seems like pinkish cm more than anything but I have a lot if cramping as well I'm so scared I'm going to loss the baby things seemed to be going so well and now I'm terrified trying not to let it show with chirstmas tomorrow. Could everything be alright or is this bad news?


----------



## VGibs

LucyJ said:


> Raz congrats on the puppies thats so exicting and lovely.
> 
> Megg please dont worry about the test its a definite positive sweetie hope you get your scan date through.
> 
> Yogi thats all good news its just to early to see the heartbeat at your next scan you'll be able to. :hugs:
> 
> I'm a little worried girls have had some light pink spotting its really not much but its scaring me sometimes seems like pinkish cm more than anything but I have a lot if cramping as well I'm so scared I'm going to loss the baby things seemed to be going so well and now I'm terrified trying not to let it show with chirstmas tomorrow. Could everything be alright or is this bad news?

I had a big scare at the same gestation. I had pink cm and it turned a bit brown and then back to pink again before it went away. My doctor said that you can have implant bleed any time from 4 weeks to 8 weeks and it is totally normal. I thought "8 weeks?" and she reassured me that it takes a longer time for the implant bleed to get though the mucus plug your cervix is making so it can take longer to get out sometimes. And sometimes pink cm means your cervix is closing up good and tight.


----------



## Megg33k

I think that sounds perfectly right, April! No worries!

Thanks for the reassurance about my test. 

Thinking of you all today! :hugs: Hoping this is a great month all around!


----------



## Megg33k

I think that sounds perfectly right, April! No worries!

Thanks for the reassurance about my test. 

Thinking of you all today! :hugs: Hoping this is a great month all around!


----------



## Allie84

I'll be the first to say* Merry Christmas, *girls!!! I hope you all have a wonderful day. :hugs:

I had a wonderful Christmas Eve with the family. And only a few people mentioned me having a baby any time soon! I ate soooo much and even though I haven't drank in a year I indulged in some wine and Baileys, yum. We just got home a bit ago and I'm 'knackered.' But then Alex and I put a fake fireplace video on our TV for a laugh and then exchanged a few sneaky gifts by the tree. It was really cute. Now time for bed.

Yogi, your scan sounds perfect for where you are! :hugs: I know not hearing the hb sucks but it really is just too early. 

Lucy, it sounds like the pink spotting is super normal, as are cramps as you stretch and grow. I know it's hard not to worry but remember how great your numbers are and the symptoms you're having. 

Dawny, I hope it's implantation cramping you're getting.

Raz, congrats about Ela. I can't wait to see puppy pics in a few months!

Glad you've relaxed, Megg!

Merry Christmas to you, too, Mel. Thanks for the pretty Silent Night video. Very festive!


----------



## Hollybush75

Hi all - is it here I join in to chat? I got AF yesterday so this means this cycle we are TTC for the fourth time. Quick background. I've had 3 missed miscarriages; my second pregnancy was a twin one so have lost 4 babies in total. Lost my last baby in May this year. I was diagnosed as subclinical hypothyroid in Jan this year however this was referred after my last miscarriage and I have finally been treated for hypothyroidism. Achieved normal thyroid levels by November and DH and I agreed to TTC again from the New Year. I'm excited but scared at the same time.


----------



## vickyd

Morning lovely ladies and i guess a Merrry Christmas is in order!! I have to start getting ready for the dreaded lunch with IL soon so not quite merry im afraid...

Yogi as the girls said 6 weeks is very early for a hb, i could list about 10 girls from the PAL threads who had the exact scare and everything turned out ok!

Allie good stuff girl! Have a few more glasses today lol!

Meggles hoow you holding up girl???

Luce please try not to worry, i know its hard but everything has been looking so good this time that i think you and lo will be alright...

Hearty thinking about you today, hope you and Tim have a good snuggle and a great Thai meal!

Last but not least welcome Holly! Yeas this is the place to be for chatting, talking bullocks, freaking out and getting dozens of hugs when you need them! Im so sorry for your losses, weve all been there and it sucks babes....I hope 2011 will be your year to hold your forever baby!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Merry Christmas girls! I hope you all have a wonderful day.

I am working, boo, but we're all in good spirits at work so should go quickly today.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, Hollybush! :hugs: Sorry for your losses, honey!

I'm holding up okay. I'm getting a little annoyed at my parents' lack of knowledge regarding pregnancy, but I'm trying to be patient. For example, sometimes my tummy goes funny when I need to eat, and apparently "its too early for [me] to feel anything like that"... and when they saw how tired I get in the afternoons, they told me I need to find some energy and perk up... I wouldn't be so tired if I did more stuff and wasn't being lazy! :dohh: FUCK YOU! I'M GROWING A PERSON! Then... THEN... They try to blame my "meds" for causing the symptoms instead... because THAT'S what I need... I need someone to tell me that my symptoms are all related to my progesterone shots/suppositories! I'm letting it go in one ear and out the other, because I know they don't understand. But, its pissing me off. lol

Sounds like a good day, Allie!

Try and enjoy yourself, Vicky!

Cesca - WORKING? ON CHRISTMAS?!?! :shock: Hope it goes quickly!


----------



## sugarlove

Happy Xmas girls. Have a great day. I'm off round to my parents soon for quick Xmas drink round pub, then the full works Xmas dinner. 
Megg sounds like you're going to need lots of patience 
Xx


----------



## vickyd

Megg sounds like typical parent behavior! My mom just doesnt get why im not happy all day long, she doesnt get that i freak out when i havent felt her for a few hours which makes me completely depressed...Today she called me to tell me that she spoke to a friends daughter who just gave birth about my fear of reduced movement and apparently its normal, apparently every pregnant girl goes through the same stress, apparently im not special. Im like NO i do have reasons to be afraid! Ive had two losses and im sorry but i know things can just go wrong whearas most preggos out there are blissfully unaware! 
So my advice to you i just dont show fear, nausea or any other preggo related emotion in front of your parents...


----------



## Megg33k

I can totally avoid some of it... but falling asleep in their truck as we drove from one location to the next was a bit tricky to hide! :haha: Any advice on avoiding that?


----------



## vickyd

Thats tricky! You could always tell them that their conversation is so boring that its making you sleepy!!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Thats tricky! You could always tell them that their conversation is so boring that its making you sleepy!!!!! :rofl::rofl:

I'm sure that would go well! :rofl: My mother's solution... Maybe you need some coffee to stay awake or something (from the woman who won't let me drink caffeine)... I said, "err... caffeine?"... She says, "there's decaf!".. Well, what's the bloody point of that?


----------



## VGibs

Megg I say just barf on them and maybe they will get the point.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg33k said:


> Cesca - WORKING? ON CHRISTMAS?!?! :shock: Hope it goes quickly!

I know can you believe it?! It went really well actually, everyone happy in restaurant and food was wonderful. Got some good tips too.

The only problem is I am really feeling the extra weight now and after a few hours on my feet my back and hips ache SO much. I did cry a bit when I came home because of it and now I can only get comfortable propped up by pillows. Ouch. Nevermind, its worth it.

My husband's mum has knitted us a gorgeous cream baby blanket and little stuffed bear, like a PROPER stuffed bear you can imagine still going in 20 years time. We've named him percy.


----------



## Dazed

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays (to those of you that prefer not to acknowledge christmas). 
Hope everyone is doing well and I am thinking of you Hearty and hoping you make the best of today :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Happy Christmas to all hope you are all having a wonderful time!! 

Amanda hope you and Tim are enjoying the holidays :winkwink: Thinking of you.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

It so quiet... You'd think it was just Christmas or something! LOL Missing my girls!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: megg

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hi: Lucy

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

how you feeling today?


----------



## Megg33k

Not bad. Funny tummy, as its been "too long" since I ate last. Nothing much more... I think my boobs are getting a bit more tender and finally getting some nip pain. But, not much new. I honestly don't know what I should be feeling... but I wish I had proper morning sickness. That would be a great gift right now. I'd like some extra reassurance. I know its more common at 6 weeks though.

How about you? How're you feeling? Noticing much in the way of symptoms?


----------



## VGibs

I didnt get moprning sickness until about 7w 4d...then it didnt stop for six months :(


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> I didnt get moprning sickness until about 7w 4d...then it didnt stop for six months :(

I'll take it for 6 months. I honestly couldn't care less! I know I'll be miserable if it happens... but I'll happily take it!

7+4... that sounds SO far away!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm a bit like you wishing for a few more definite symptoms sometimes I wonder if what I do feel is all in my head. My skin on my face and neck is so bad so dry and everything I try seems to either irriate or dry it out more cant get any mositure into. I've been getting waves of nausea manily if I dont eat regularly. I think my boobs are started to tingle but as I said sometimes i wonder if I'm making it up. My mum bless her wants me to throw up (as she was sick in all of her successful pregnancies) and I think yeah that would be fine with me but occassionaly I feel like I'm going to be then panic as have a bit of an issue with being sick but if it means this little one is ok then Ican cope with it I'm sure.

Will you get an early scan?


----------



## Megg33k

I totally know what you mean. Sometimes the whole pregnancy feels like I'm making it up! I'm not fond of getting sick, but I'd happy to right now.

Yes, I'll have a scan in another week and a half or so. I'm very scared. I've never seen a heartbeat. And I'm worried I never will.

What day is your scan?


----------



## heart tree

Hi lovelies. I was frying to give myself some time off from ttc obsession yesterday and focus on my emotions and my marriage. Of course I got a positive Opk so that idea got thrown out the window! Luckily we got in a good BD session. Tim has promised me he is up for the task again today. Fx'd. I got my peak on the cbfm this morning but I know my LH surge started yesterday. I think ov will be today. Cd 17. Same as last month. 

I did peek in this thread a few times. Thanks for all your thought ladies. You are all so sweet. 

Lucy any more spotting? I can't wait for you scan next week. Is it on Thursday?

Megg even if you don't really feel like it, you are indeed pregnant! Sorry you had a rough time with your family. 

One of my 35+ girls got a Christmas BFP! This is her first pregnancy. She was waiting for AF so she could start IUI. She has been trying for a really long time nabe announced it to the thread last night before telling her husband ni was the only one around and expressed my excitement. She came back later and said she told her husband and he wasn't excited. He started worrying about how much a baby would cost. She felt heartbroken. Poor thing. A christmas BFP should be celebrated. I tried my best to give her the excitement she deserved. 

This is an emotional time of year for a lot of people, isn't it?

Hope everyone is enjoying their time off.


----------



## LucyJ

> totally know what you mean. Sometimes the whole pregnancy feels like I'm making it up! I'm not fond of getting sick, but I'd happy to right now.
> 
> Yes, I'll have a scan in another week and a half or so. I'm very scared. I've never seen a heartbeat. And I'm worried I never will.
> 
> What day is your scan?

I know that feeling yesterday I felt pregnant but today not so much but I keep telling myself I am and trying to have faith that all will be ok. Yesterday I did a digi test and got a 3+ I then wrapped it up and gave it to steve as a chirstmas present (he's always said all he wants for christmas is for me to be healthy, happy and for us to have a baby I always felt so bad as we should have a 3month old at this time) so it felt really good watching him open his present which said pregnant and 3+ I just hope its a keeper. 

My scan is next thursday the 30th I understand the fear I'm terrified. We saw a heartbeat with our first pregnancy and I know it'll make me so happy if we get to see one but it won't elivate my fears as last time when we saw the hb we still went onto loss out little apple pip :cry: Its such a confusing time so many different emotions. I'm lucky in one way that they will montior me so will have scans every 2 weeks I hope and hopefully each one will go well.



> Hi lovelies. I was frying to give myself some time off from ttc obsession yesterday and focus on my emotions and my marriage. Of course I got a positive Opk so that idea got thrown out the window! Luckily we got in a good BD session. Tim has promised me he is up for the task again today. Fx'd. I got my peak on the cbfm this morning but I know my LH surge started yesterday. I think ov will be today. Cd 17. Same as last month.
> 
> I did peek in this thread a few times. Thanks for all your thought ladies. You are all so sweet.
> 
> Lucy any more spotting? I can't wait for you scan next week. Is it on Thursday?
> 
> Megg even if you don't really feel like it, you are indeed pregnant! Sorry you had a rough time with your family.
> 
> One of my 35+ girls got a Christmas BFP! This is her first pregnancy. She was waiting for AF so she could start IUI. She has been trying for a really long time nabe announced it to the thread last night before telling her husband ni was the only one around and expressed my excitement. She came back later and said she told her husband and he wasn't excited. He started worrying about how much a baby would cost. She felt heartbroken. Poor thing. A christmas BFP should be celebrated. I tried my best to give her the excitement she deserved.
> 
> This is an emotional time of year for a lot of people, isn't it?
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their time off.

I understand you having some time away this time of year muct be hard for you so many emotions always here for you whenever you need someone.

A BFP should definitely be celebrated congrats to her but thats so sad her hubby wasnt excited I know steve worries about money a lot but would never focus on it when it comes to having a baby.

The spotting has stopped it didnt last for long just freaks me out to see it everytime I go to the toilet I feel nervous. Yeah my scan is next thursday at 8am so glad its in the morning means we shouldnt be waiting long and wont have all day to worry about it.

Yeah this is an emotional time of year so many things to deal with and think about or remember. I went to church yesterday with my family and apart from having to run out as I thought I might be sick (I wasnt just hungry I think) talked about making a bit of a scene theres no quiet way to get out as its a very old church no electricity all lit by candles so it was beautiful its were steve and I got married anyway I did say a little pray for everyone those who are pregnant those that are trying and for all our angel babies I hope thats ok.

:happydance: to a positive opk amanda and to you and tim :sex: How long are you both off work for? Hope you get a nice long break to spend time together.


----------



## Megg33k

What a shame for her, Hearty. Didn't he realize that ttc and iui lead to babies? That's dpo unfair to her!

I understand completely, Lucy!


----------



## Dazed

Yay Amanda on the + opk!
That sucks about your friends hubby being such a downer!
ATM - hoping I may have or will soon ov. I'm snowed in here so I guess I will play with the pup and make the most of it. Hubby is already getting cabin fever. We don't get alot of snow (hence the snowed in) and as of right now we have close to 8 inches. Yeah, I know, compared to you girls over seas its nothing!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry i havent been about just had some time to myself as i have had been emotionally up and down xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, hope you all had an amazing christmas. Mine not so much. I was at my sisters and have spent the last 2 days switching between being slightly maniacal and very tearful - i got af pains last night and af starting this morning which triggered it. I was ok till i put my 3 year old nephew to bed last night, and i got upset thinking about what i should have been doing this christmas. I had to come home today instead of staying there until tomorrow as i was just too depressed. I am a right little ray of light I can tell you.

hearty, i know xmas is hard for you, i hope you fared better. Peaking is better than crying.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I know that feeling yesterday I felt pregnant but today not so much but I keep telling myself I am and trying to have faith that all will be ok.
> 
> My scan is next thursday the 30th I understand the fear I'm terrified. We saw a heartbeat with our first pregnancy and I know it'll make me so happy if we get to see one but it won't elivate my fears as last time when we saw the hb we still went onto loss out little apple pip :cry: Its such a confusing time so many different emotions. I'm lucky in one way that they will montior me so will have scans every 2 weeks I hope and hopefully each one will go well.
> 
> The spotting has stopped it didnt last for long just freaks me out to see it everytime I go to the toilet I feel nervous.
> 
> I did say a little pray for everyone those who are pregnant those that are trying and for all our angel babies I hope thats ok.

Thats ok by me Luce - hopefully someone heard you

I will say one right back for you that your bean is safe

I have an ultrasound on the 30th too. The best i can manage is ultrasound buddies. It'll do for now.


----------



## LucyJ

> Thats ok by me Luce - hopefully someone heard you
> 
> I will say one right back for you that your bean is safe
> 
> I have an ultrasound on the 30th too. The best i can manage is ultrasound buddies. It'll do for now.

ultrasound buddies it is for now :hugs: Whats the ultrasound for?

Sorry you've had a hard time and that AF arrived thats always hard especially if your feeling emotional already but at least John'sback and you can go for it this month a new year BFP would be wonderful.

Dazed sorry your snowed in but if your about to ov jump you OH that will keep you both from getting board :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

I often ask the universe to look over us all... whether pregnant, dealing with loss, TTC, or some combo of those... 

Sorry this Xmas was so hard. I don't know anyone who has had it easy this year! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

how did your poppy seeds enjoy their first christmas, megg?


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Nato, sorry it was a rough Christmas. The hormones involved with getting AF in conjunction with Christmas and TTCAL....blah!!! I can see where it would have been hard. At least you can tuck yourself in with some Christmas chocolates and curse the :witch: with the knowledge that at least this is a new cycle that won't be 'wasted' as DH is around!! :hugs: 

Hearty, I was thinking of you yesterday. Did you watch Lord of the Rings? I hope it was an okay day.

Lucy, thank you so much for saying a prayer for everyone at church. I could just picture you trying to escape as you felt sick and it being silent! That's always awkward. I'm really relieved the spotting is gone, and understand your nervousness for the 30th. I'm sure everything will go well, though. Justl ike Megg, you both are a bit early for morning sickness and I will remind you both of saying this in 3 weeks when you're both miserable! :hugs:

Dazed, sorry you're snowed in with cabin fever but at least it was a white Christmas and you will hopefully have a snowstorm baby in 9 months. ;)

Megg, sorry your family are being a bit daft. Don't they realize you're pretty much an expert in this field? You know what you're talking about!


Jenny, :hugs:

I was somewhat miraculously able to set aside TTC for most of yesterday and even had good old carefree :sex:. I am wanting to do something nice in rememberance of my EDD, though, in the next few days and am not sure what to do. What did you guys do? I know Lucy did something nice (candle and rosepetals?) but I can't really remember the specifics and am wanting to do something small yet symbolic.


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, I meant to say I'm glad you made some good tips working on Christmas yesterday! I know what you mean with it being kind of fun to work on Christmas when everyone's in good spirits. I used to work every Christmas when I worked at Blockbuster and kind of loved it.

Hi Cazz, I see you're on here. I hope you're feeling 100% better today and had a very Happy Christmas. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hey babes!
So i managed to survive the meal at Alex's family. I was ignored most of the meal since im sure my MIL is upset that im preggo and her daughter is not, even though she just started trying in Sept and ive had 2 years of heartache....whatever! My FIL asked me in front of everyone (15 people) how many cigs a day i smoke, i said none and his resonce was "yeah right, we beleive you" and then "you know this is the time when the babies brain is being formed and by smoking you will make the baby mentally challenged. He actually said ********. This was the only mention to my pregnancy the whole day except for a very sweet old aunt who wished me the best. Fun no?????

Anyhoo...Ive been preparing my turkey for my dinner party tomorrow. Hearty the brining was a disaster...I decided to do the brining in the veg drawer since my fridge is not big enough for something like the stuff i saw on line. Turns out the drawer is cracked and i started loosing liquids...I transfered the turkey in a baking bag but it was a tight fit so the liquids were concentrated in two parts of the turkey! I seriously think it will turn out crap but i dont give a shit ill order a pizza...

Hugs to everyone who is feeling down!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> how did your poppy seeds enjoy their first christmas, megg?

I hope they enjoyed quite a lot! Its hard to say. They're pretty quiet! :haha:



Allie84 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Nato, sorry it was a rough Christmas. The hormones involved with getting AF in conjunction with Christmas and TTCAL....blah!!! I can see where it would have been hard. At least you can tuck yourself in with some Christmas chocolates and curse the :witch: with the knowledge that at least this is a new cycle that won't be 'wasted' as DH is around!! :hugs:
> 
> Hearty, I was thinking of you yesterday. Did you watch Lord of the Rings? I hope it was an okay day.
> 
> Lucy, thank you so much for saying a prayer for everyone at church. I could just picture you trying to escape as you felt sick and it being silent! That's always awkward. I'm really relieved the spotting is gone, and understand your nervousness for the 30th. I'm sure everything will go well, though. Justl ike Megg, you both are a bit early for morning sickness and I will remind you both of saying this in 3 weeks when you're both miserable! :hugs:
> 
> Dazed, sorry you're snowed in with cabin fever but at least it was a white Christmas and you will hopefully have a snowstorm baby in 9 months. ;)
> 
> Megg, sorry your family are being a bit daft. Don't they realize you're pretty much an expert in this field? You know what you're talking about!
> 
> 
> Jenny, :hugs:
> 
> I was somewhat miraculously able to set aside TTC for most of yesterday and even had good old carefree :sex:. I am wanting to do something nice in rememberance of my EDD, though, in the next few days and am not sure what to do. What did you guys do? I know Lucy did something nice (candle and rosepetals?) but I can't really remember the specifics and am wanting to do something small yet symbolic.

They actually DON'T realize that I know anything about anything, Allie. HUGE rant in my journal just as you were posting actually! When I talk about knowing anything, they seriously roll their eyes unless it came DIRECTLY from my doctor. If I mention reading something on the internet, I get them telling me how I can't believe any of it and that doesn't mean I know its true and that I spend too damn much time online. :( It really pisses me off. The number of people I've actually helped via the knowledge I've gained is all discounted because I learned it online? The things I've done to help create/protect our future children via that same knowledge is all worthless because it didn't come from my doctor's mouth? I'm sorry, but that's a load of shit. I'm incredibly unhappy about it right now, if you couldn't tell. LOL 

I'm glad you could put TTC aside momentarily! That's always nice. I didn't do much, honestly. I wasn't in a position to do much on either due date. The one on Father's Day was too upsetting for me to do much... and the one just after Thanksgiving was hard because I was away from home. So, I just took a moment to remember, ya know? I wasn't able to do a whole lot. But, it felt like enough at the time. I'm sure you'll find the perfect thing! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Hey babes!
> So i managed to survive the meal at Alex's family. I was ignored most of the meal since im sure my MIL is upset that im preggo and her daughter is not, even though she just started trying in Sept and ive had 2 years of heartache....whatever! My FIL asked me in front of everyone (15 people) how many cigs a day i smoke, i said none and his resonce was "yeah right, we beleive you" and then "you know this is the time when the babies brain is being formed and by smoking you will make the baby mentally challenged. He actually said ********. This was the only mention to my pregnancy the whole day except for a very sweet old aunt who wished me the best. Fun no?????
> 
> Anyhoo...Ive been preparing my turkey for my dinner party tomorrow. Hearty the brining was a disaster...I decided to do the brining in the veg drawer since my fridge is not big enough for something like the stuff i saw on line. Turns out the drawer is cracked and i started loosing liquids...I transfered the turkey in a baking bag but it was a tight fit so the liquids were concentrated in two parts of the turkey! I seriously think it will turn out crap but i dont give a shit ill order a pizza...
> 
> Hugs to everyone who is feeling down!

OMG! That's awful! What dicks! That's so shitty, Vicky! I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Hope you all had a fab christmas girls and got spoilet rotten like you all deserve :winkwink:

Nato im so sorry the bitch shown up sweets, seriously she couldnt have [icked a worse day the cow bag!!!! massive cuddles comin at ya :hugs:

Luce & Meggs the sickness for me didnt kick in till 7 weeks, nausea hit at 6 but i was just dizzy and blluurrrg iykwim?? I know what you mean about wanting that reassurance i prayed for sickness and still smile each time i puke hahahaha "weirdo alert"

Cesca i cant believe u worked chrimbo day bless u, but on a plus YAY for lotsa tips

Hearty :dance: for the Pos OPK babe xx Get humping :rofl:

Jen sorry ur feeling up & down hun, its totally expected i hope ue ok?

:wave: to everyone else hope ur all fandabidosie :thumbup: Im just chilling out waiting for Benidorm Christmas special to start :happydance: I love that programme!!

Lov all round xxxxxxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Awww :hugs: megg 

Allie after we lost our apple pip we went on a walk the day after I had had the erpc done it was this beautiful place a valley full of daffodils with a stream running next to it where we scattered some rose petals and then just walked through this sea of yellow. We've said we will go there next year as well to remember our lost little ones it was really peaceful it was nice just to be on our own and have some time. I didnt feel strong enough to do anything like that after the other losses but we did light candles in our house for them. On what would of been our first due date we lit a candle in this beautiful catherdral. We will do that again for other due dates.

Do what ever feels right for you, a friend of mine has a piece of jewlery to remember her lost little one by. 

Vicky I am so sorry you had to go through that what a nightmare pleased your and our back home. :hugs: Good luck with your turkey.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: caz

hope you've had a fab chirstmas and our feeling better.


----------



## Megg33k

I would be the same, Caz! Happy every single time! Weirdo here too! LOL


----------



## cazza22

hey allie :bunny: for the none related ttc shag!!! there always the best kind :haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

OMG, Vicky, that's so crap!!!! :hugs: WTF is wrong with your in-laws? :( 

Megg, :hugs: That's also so crap! I'm off to read your journal. They obviously have no idea the extent to which you've acquired this knowledge or how you're using it.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Lucy. I think we'll light a candle in our house and take a moment to reflect. Thanks for the idea! :hugs:

LOL Cazz, yes, it is indeed the best!! I wish sex was like that at ovulation!


----------



## cazza22

Megg33k said:


> I would be the same, Caz! Happy every single time! Weirdo here too! LOL

:sick: :happydance: = :wacko: x


----------



## yogi77

Hi girls, I was thinking of you all yesterday and hoping everyone had a good day however you spent it.

Nato sorry about af showing and ruining your day...I understand how you feel and your need to leave early...hang in there :hugs:

Lucy glad the spotting has stopped for you!

I'm a mess!! I wasn't really able to enjoy yesterday much and am a nervous wreck today...I'm so worried after my scan a couple of days ago...I can't stop googling and it seems that so many ppl hear a heartbeat at that point and that with my high HCG levels I should have seen more than I did...I just wish I could walk away from google and relax and enjoy this.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, i cant remember what the ultrasound is for - I will ask when i get there. I will be thinking of ya

Allie, I didnt really do anything myself so no advice. I got drunk and cried loads. Dont follow my lead. Glad you enjoyed christmas, and had actual recreational bd.

Megg, i sympathise. I get the same. pisses me right off. Ridiculous thing is, we know more than the drs sometimes. Remember that fool doctor that sugar saw

Vic, wtf??? does she not realise this is her grandchild? let alone have any basic bloody manners...and heaven forbid some compassion. Ugh, i want to flying ninja kick her. And him. Bloody hell man. And no disrespect to Alex but they can fuck right off. 

happy christmas cazza!! gimme cuddles. I am like an angry viper. But i wont bite you. I promise


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> Hi girls, I was thinking of you all yesterday and hoping everyone had a good day however you spent it.
> 
> Nato sorry about af showing and ruining your day...I understand how you feel and your need to leave early...hang in there :hugs:
> 
> Lucy glad the spotting has stopped for you!
> 
> I'm a mess!! I wasn't really able to enjoy yesterday much and am a nervous wreck today...I'm so worried after my scan a couple of days ago...I can't stop googling and it seems that so many ppl hear a heartbeat at that point and that with my high HCG levels I should have seen more than I did...I just wish I could walk away from google and relax and enjoy this.

ahh bebe, im sorry that google is giving you the willies. I havent seen your post about the scan, so apologise if youve been through this, but did your dr say everything looked good? If so, it is. Full stop. 

xx


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I will be thinking of as well. :hugs:

Yogi try and stay away from google from what I remember and sorry if i got this wrong everything looked good and they were happy with your scan if they had any concerns they would of told you. Do you have another scan booked in? If not could you ring and get one next week to reassure you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

No more googling, April! Step away!!! :hugs:

Nato - Yes, its bloody annoying that people can't just accept that we DO have a great deal of knowledge. And, its so hard not to take it personally!

Allie - They have NO IDEA what I do or why I spend so much time online. They also seem to take issue with me posting everything on Facebook. Apparently this is "private... and no one's business"... They haven't said that since I went off last time they did! LOL


----------



## yogi77

I just kind of left the scan feeling confused...but my DH thinks it was positive. You have to go in alone here first, while DH waits in the waiting room...they will only go get them in if there's something to see!! :wacko: Anyways the girl x-ray technician (literally girl, probably about 20)...sorry, I'm bitter....started scanning me and a few minutes passed and she hadn't said anything or showed me anything so I of course started freaking out and said "DO YOU SEE ANYTHING??!"...and she's like "oh ya I see a gestational sac and a yolk sac and what looks like a tiny fetal pole starting"...but still didn't show me!!! She finally turned the screen to show me for literally about 2 seconds and then turned it around back to her again...then she did an internal scan to try to find the heartbeat but that wasn't successful either...and she was checking my ovaries etc., and it took about 10 min and it hurt...I said "is everything ok" and she said she had to go "show the radiologist the scan pictures, she isn't in a position to say"...then she left the room and told me to wait there while the radiologist looked at the pics...so I waited alone in the room for a few minutes. 

Then she came back with DH, acting all normal and chipper like everything was fine and did another scan with DH in the room this time to show us what was there...she said it was maybe just to early to see a heartbeat...so DH only got a positive experience out of it...me, not so much. But maybe I am just being paranoid. 

If the radiologist had thought things weren't progressing as they should would they have told me? There is no Dr. there for ultrasounds, the results get sent to my doctor and then I'm sure she'll book me in for another scan in a few weeks. She had warned me that this would probably be too early to see much and she didn't intend for me to get scanned this early, but the hospital had a cancellation and booked me in anyways...

sorry for the novel but I am very new to scans and don't know if this is normal or not!


----------



## VGibs

haha So I am busy catching up with this thread and my 8 year old daughter is admiring my new monitor...until she sees :sex: emot...and goes "What is THAT?" I said "Ummmm well they are doing it" she rolls her eyes and goes "Cant grown ups think about anything else!" hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

April - I think they'd have told you if they were concerned, honey! :hugs:

Virginia - :rofl: @ your daughter!!!!


----------



## cazza22

Yogi i do understand where your coming from sweetness, ive bin there myself by i was well ahead of 6w1d so there was no hope in my case as i was 8w, in urs however it is VERY common not to see a HB at 6w1d look at Sassy she didnt either and here gorgeous bubba is thriving :thumbup: please try and stay positive huny, ur numbers are great and as far as the sonographer is concerned all looks just as it should, i bet 2 days later and you woulda seen bubs HB its just the timing of the scan babe. When is ur next one? xxx thinking of u xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Yogi i dont wanna repeat what everyone else has said but ill give you a rundown of what happened to me this time around.

My doc specifically wanted to wait till i was 7w4d at least before doing a scan for the exact same reason you describe. he didnt want me stressing about the hb. If it was there it would be there if not things would not be good but at least we would know. So i go in the scan and indeed there was a hb but the baby was measuring 1 week behind. Imagine i went when i thought i was 6 weeks, there would be nothing there and i would be a total wreck for the next couple of weeks. 6w1d is early not only cause its early as a date but because you could be 5w4d or 5w1d....am i making any sence????

Nato my IL are wankers, they have been like this to me since the day we started dating. Its a long story but the bottom line is that they wanted someone more traditional for their son. Someone they could manipulate basically! They hate the fact that i encouraged Alex to start his own buisness which was his dream when he was already in a well paying job. They tried to disuade him by refusing to help financially and when i said no worries ill take on the financial responsibilities until he starts making a profit they thought i was a trouble maker. theres more reasons why im not their favorite but its all just petty nonsence. I have forbidden Alex from sticking up for me or fighting with them cause i think they are his parents and he should be respectful however they act.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi discoaramas

I am in a slightly better mood this morning. I only feel mildly vicious

Am getting more vicious reading about people's annoying families though. 

Megg, its who's ever business you choose to make it - where are they when you need someone to understand? where are they when you are going through everything TTC throws at you? 

Yogi - "If the radiologist had thought things weren't progressing as they should would they have told me?" - yes they would have said, but theres ambiguity in the dates and scans, so the best thing would be to have another scan a week or so later. 

I also agree with cazza, and found this:

_At six weeks (four weeks after conception) 
The yolk sac (this is attached to the embryo and contains nutrients to feed it while it is developing) may be seen as a small white circle in the gestation sac, the baby&#8217;s heartbeat can be seen in about 50 per cent of pregnancies. This means of course that in the other 50 per cent, a heartbeat WON'T be seen. You may then worry that something is wrong, when in fact the appearances were normal for that stage. _

I think you need another scan to put your mind at rest - can you arrange that? 

Haha Gibs. Savvy daughter. 

Vic, the irony with this:

*they wanted someone more traditional for their son
*
Is this:

*I have forbidden Alex from sticking up for me or fighting with them cause i think they are his parents and he should be respectful however they act
*
demonstrates the traditional values they say you lack

Sounds like you have it all under control, but doesn't stop make wanting to give them several pieces of mine minds. You are a bit of a trouble maker though, i can see it in your eyes <snarf>


----------



## vickyd

Haha!! I am a trouble maker i am!!! I have things under control by always reminding mysel that i am superior to them lol!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

You have trouble written all over you, Vic. 

Did anyone get any lovely pressies? I got a signed print by Sydd Brak, which was an Athena poster i had on my wall as a teenager. I am so pleased with it. I havent decided where to put it yet

The over 35's might remember it:
 



Attached Files:







sb_longdistance-l.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cazza22

Wise words again from our Nato ^^^^^
And that poster is stunning, i dont remember it but i'd be very happy having that hang in my house hun it is versitile u could put it pretty much anywhere! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey im 35 but dont remember it...hmmmm...
Its loveley btw!

I got belle and sebastians discography from Alex which i was real happy about. My parents didnt get me anything since they will be covering my stay at the hospital/hotel when i give birth. We call it a hotel cause the prics are outrageous!!!


----------



## Sparkly

I totally remember that poster back in the 80's Nato, I loved a lot of the Athena stuff......

We're officially old hun! I was watching totp Christmas special from 1985 the other day...and was loving it, why does it feel like only yesterday?? It was 25 fucking years ago :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - Everything you said there was just spot on... to everyone! You're absolutely right on all accounts! I don't know that poster, but its gorgeous!


----------



## Allie84

I don't know Athena but the poster is beauitiful! I know Belle and Sebastian, though. Cool gift!

Yeah, Nato had the best advice to Yogi and Vicky. I'm so sorry the scan is worrying you so much, Yogi. I kind of wish they hadn't fit you in so early so you could have had it a week later and heard the hb. Can you express that it's worrying you to your doc and have them arrange another scan when you were meant to have this one? The US tech sounds sooooooo annoying. I would have felt the same I were there. It just sounds like her bedside manner is completely lacking and she's obviously never been pregnant.

Vicky, it doesn't sound like there's much you can do but endure your in-laws, huh? Do you get every other Christmas to spend with your side of the family?

As for good presents, one of the things Alex got me was The Sims 3. I was up until all hours of the night playing it and don't think I'll be doing that again because I subsequently spend the night tossing and turning and dreaming about my Sims!! 

It feels great to have the week off to be able to do that, though. :) I'm meeting Alex at work for lunch but have no other plans today. 

My temping is going to be completely off this week, though. I slept until 10 am today and missed my 7 am temp time. I can't envision waking myself up at 7 every day to temp.


----------



## msarkozi

Hey girls...I quickly skimmed to try and catch up....hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas.


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 31 Weeks, Mel!

My 1st ultrasound is on Jan 7 @ 8:45am. I'll be 6+3. Think heartbeaty thoughts for me!


----------



## dawny690

*Megg do you mean Jan 7???? xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! :dohh: I posted that several places too! :( I'm an idiot! LOL


----------



## grandbleu

That's why I heart the Edit button...I'm always making typos! Good luck on your upcoming scan...hope you hear nice strong beats from one or two little babies.


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> That's why I heart the Edit button...I'm always making typos! Good luck on your upcoming scan...hope you hear nice strong beats from one or two little babies.

I definitely won't hear anything yet... but I'm hoping to see that glorious little flicker... at least 1! I'm so scared!


----------



## dawny690

*Megg your allowed to have preggo brain  LOVE YOU  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I do think I'm losing IQ points by the day! LOL Thanks! Love you too!


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, just remember, it is probably too early to see a heartbeat at that point....so even if you don't see it, it doesn't mean there isn't going to be one. I was 7 weeks 2 days when I seen mine. You just have to go in with that thought in your head! The little baby is going to be perfectly fine. You did not do all this fighting to get that little one for nothing, and he/she knows it and wants you to be their mommy!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. Sorry I haven't been around to offer support. I haven't had the energy. I'm doing better now though. I think I'm in the tww now. A couple more temps will confirm. Fx'd. I'm tired of bd'ing! We gave it a good go though. 

Nato sorry about the ho bag. Glad you are feeling a bit better. Wonder what the scan is for?

Vicky the day with your in laws sounds like hell. You are a strong woman to get through that without murdering someone! Happy 3rd trimester! 

Yogi I wish I had some wise words. I can imagine how scared you are. I agree that it is too early to see the hb. I bet you'll see it in the next scan. 

Looking forward to the upcoming scans of Megg and Lucy. Hearty will be denting heartbeat vibes to all of the early preggos. 

Mel I can't believe you only have 9 weeks left!


----------



## dawny690

*Megg I cant wait to see how many you have  I'm still hoping for twins for you even though I would still be extatic(sp) to see you preggo with even 1 healthy baby I hope you see the HB(s) on the 7th xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> I do think I'm losing IQ points by the day!

wonder what my excuse is then. them there poppy seed/s are gathering strength in preparation for their first photoshoot on the 7th 

Hiya Hearty, glad youre feeling a little better too. The ups and downs of this whole shennanigan are tough to take, but the downs are there to be taken advantage of and drive the action. Speaking of action, any news from Florida? 

If anyone has any idea what my ultrasound is for, please let me know what i should ask. Im such a doofus that i cant remember. 

Hi Dawny, Mel and bleu. 

I went to bed 2 hours ago and cant sleep. I have one cold foot and a grumpy face

Edt, dazed i see you. How you doing?


----------



## dawny690

*Hi chocolate Nato  how are you hun xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

Im ok thanks x what about yourself?

im trying to stay off the chocolate. I have gone cold turkey - which sounds more seasonal than it feels

i see you are 11dpo, sorry about the bfn yesterday, lets hope that bucks its ideas up and comes good for an end of 2010 bfp. Bloody 2010 owes us something. 

i see from your ticker you have an ultrasound scan coming up, whats that for? I need ideas


----------



## Megg33k

I hope so too... Most IVF sites seem to suggest that I very well could see a HB at 6+3. Some were as early as 5+5. The latest was 7-something, I think. I don't think I'll be able to stop worrying if I don't see a heartbeat!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Nato! They should be raspberries or something by the scan. Hoping they're ready for their close-up! Sorry about the cold foot and grumpy face!


----------



## NatoPMT

yes, i can see that, i hope very very hard that you do see that flashing light/s - do ivf dates differ from natural dates? ie, when do they measure the start of the pregnancy from? is your 6+3 the same as the usual 50% chance of seeing hb at that date?


----------



## heart tree

Nato the Florida doc hasn't gotten my records yet so now I have to harass my doctors office about sending the records. The doctors assistant emailed me today to schedule an appointment. All I wanted was for the doctor to review my records and call me if he thought surgery was an option. Florida is across the country! I can't really just pop in for an appointment. I will only go there if he thinks he can help. 

I wish I knew what your scan was for. Maybe to look for fibroids or polyps? Maybe they can do a follicle count.


----------



## NatoPMT

i was thinking about follicle counts, and also lining measurement, but as i will be on CD5, will they be able to get a decent measurement of both those things that early in my cycle do you think? 

would he perform the surgery of he thought you were likely to benefit? i assume he will get the MRI results? thats surely enough for him to make some judgement calls on


----------



## NatoPMT

just googled and seems a follicle count can be done at that stage - excellent. i will ask them about that then. I have my notebook at the ready


----------



## heart tree

When I had my follicle count, it was done during my longest cycle ever. She did the count on CD 19 and told me I wasn't even close to ov. Boy was she right, I didn't ov until CD 32! So I don't know if she would have seen more follicles closer to ov but she certainly was able to see a bunch. I think CD 5 should be fine for you. 

I don't know what to expect from the doctor. I just want him to review the records which will include the MRI and consult with me. I can't take time off work and spend money on airfare just for him to tell me he can't do anything. Luckily my mother has a place in Florida 2 hours away so if I did have to go I could stay with her. 

I can't believe you are up this late and on the site!


----------



## Dazed

Hi Nato. I'm doing well. Just letting things take its course and not trying to stress myself out. Hubby actually agreed with me last night in the hopes that I get a BFP this cycle. We don't talk TTC very much, so it ment alot to me.
How are things with you chicka?


----------



## dawny690

*Nato Im 12dpo today minimum 13dpo tomorrow  was xmas day which was pretty shite but im holding onto the fact it could still be early the scan is because I have pcos so they want to see how bad it is etc and also I had a polyp on my uturus wall but it could have gone on its own thats what my gyno told me anyway hubby says even if I get preggo I should keep it from the hospital so we can see bubba then if there is one  haha I can fake surprise  what I'm what really omg  xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Lisa I hope you get your BFP this cycle too. Maybe the snow storm was a good thing. Nothing like getting snowed in with nothing else to do but make a baby!


----------



## heart tree

Dawny I hope that bfn turns to a BFP chick!


----------



## dawny690

*I was only 10/11dpo on xmas day so way early xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Amanda :hugs: We have actually been like bunnies these last few days. I'm hoping the snow is a good thing!


----------



## msarkozi

Hi Nato :)

Hearty - it's hard to believe that there is only 9 weeks left!! Back into single digit weeks for a countdown. I am thinking it will actually be less then 9 weeks as well. I'll find out more on Thursday


----------



## heart tree

Wow lots of appointments on Thursday. Do you want to have him earlier Mel?

Lisa way to be a bunny!


----------



## Dazed

Amazingly we have been bunnies by choice, not because of TTC. Its nice to get caught up in the moment without other things on the mind. I think the only TTC thing mentioned is that on top isn't a good idea because nothing stays in :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

Oh Hearty, I am so ready for him to vacate so that all the aches and pains can stop. Of course I would like to keep him in for at least 6 more weeks. I have my consult appt on Thursday with the other doctor, and he will do a scan at the same time. So if he is weighing in larger then what he should be, they will want to induce. I am pretty sure he is still sitting breech right now, just from the placement of the kicks I feel. I think I am going to request the c section though, mostly for Gord's benefit (he will know for sure when the baby is coming and will be able to get off work ahead of time, and I won't have to try to track him down instead from the middle of the bush!). 

My mom made gingersnaps for me, and I can't stop eating them!! I keep going back to the bag as soon as I finish one.....they taste so good!!! Mom even made us turkey soup, which we had for supper tonight. I definitely enjoyed having them here. It was a great visit.


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for lots of BFP's from you girls this cycle! Can't wait! I think 2011 is going to start big!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> yes, i can see that, i hope very very hard that you do see that flashing light/s - do ivf dates differ from natural dates? ie, when do they measure the start of the pregnancy from? is your 6+3 the same as the usual 50% chance of seeing hb at that date?

They measure the start of the pregnancy from the date of egg retrieval/fertilization! They started growing on Dec 7. So, the dates start from "ovulation" just like everyone else... and they add the standard 14 days before that. So, I was 2+0 on the day of egg retrieval. I guess it is still 50/50, but I found an IVF thread full of "when did you see a heartbeat?" answers, and almost everyone saw it at their first 6-ish week u/s.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck with your upcoming ultrasounds Dawny, Nato, Mel, Lucy and Megg! :hugs: And anyone else who has them coming up.

I think a planned birth sounds like a good course of action, Mel, given Gord being out of reach. And you deserve to have these aches and pains over and done with! :hugs:

Dazed, I hope you caught the egg! :dust:

Hearty and/or Nato, what is a follicle count? When I had my ultrasound last cycle he just mentioned one dominant follicle and told me when I should be ovulating. Should he have mentioned multiple follicles? What does counting them mean? 

Hearty, I hope they get your records soon and get back to you. I'm sure it will be really nice to finally know what the Dr. thinks.

A bit random, but I got bangs/a fringe today at my hair appointment and I can't get used to them. They're driving me crazy as I peak through them to type...


----------



## Megg33k

PICS! I need pics of bangs/fringe!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie. I think a planned birth would definitely work better for us. I would hate to be in labour and not be able to get ahold of him. So if we can plan it, then it would make life easier. Gord tells me I can do whatever I want, as it is my body. And bless his heart, as he took this whole week off of work so he could spend time with me, before it gets busy again and he won't be home much. I love that man!

Allie, I totally want to see pictures :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Morning everyone!* Hope you've all had good holidays :wave:

I apologize I haven't read everything but just wanted to send out some love and good vibes to anyone who needs it. I'm feeling a bit more hopeful myself for some unknown reason.

So for those who read my journal you know I had a big blowout last night with OH about *TTC stuff*. Things are definitely better (not perfect). My question though is *Sod's Law* the day we argued and didn't have sex is the freaking day I ovulated (thank you dear for being late and inadvertently causing us to get into an argument:growlmad:) We've been good about :sex: me thinking O day would be the 14th day of my cycle LIKE IT ALWAYS IS except for this one time that we are actually trying hard. BUT we didn't have sex the actual day of ovulation.

* Is there still a chance that I could get pregnant or should I not even be hopeful???*

TIA :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

PS. On a lighter note - *Allie* - I LOVE bangs...just not on me...I've gotten them twice in my life and they always looked better and sexier in my head...when they are on me they just get all greasy and limp (ummm not so sexy). But I truly wish I could do a mean side sweep...I guess not in this lifetime though. 

Are you getting used to them!??


----------



## Megg33k

You don't need to have sex on the day of ovulation, Liz. In fact, its all but too late by O day. You had plenty of swimmers waiting on your egg. Its fine!


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> You don't need to have sex on the day of ovulation, Liz. In fact, its all but too late by O day. You had plenty of swimmers waiting on your egg. Its fine!

Thanks *Megg* - so you think we had enough??? I just got scared that if we didn't do it O day all was lost...OK I will hold onto the hope torch for the next 2 weeks then. 

(I will definitely be investing in OPKs next time if I don't get a BFP this cycle so we can avoid the unknown Oday and ensuing argument.)


----------



## Megg33k

Of course it was enough! Don't worry!


----------



## Megg33k

Neurotic Rant:

Spoiler
Back to waking at 4am. Went to sleep right away at midnight, woke at 2am to pee, woke at 4am to pee, and now can't sleep. *sigh*

Every single dream I had last night was about an ultrasound and not a single one made me feel better. One had me and Kevin trapped in the clinic going from room to room trying to get out and just kept finding more exam rooms. They were doing ultrasounds in every room and had the happy couples ooh'ing and ahh'ing over the little babies on the screen. But, we couldn't get out and no one would help us find our exam room. Then, another one was full of people passing me from one sonographer to the next. I don't remember a single person actually examining me, but I knew it was because no one wanted to tell me that there was nothing to see, no baby to look at. It wasn't like I was being paranoid... I was cognitively aware of those circumstances and no one would just tell me. Then, I had one where they started to examine me and then decided we should wait another day... but they kept doing it... day after day they would decide to wait "one more day" in hopes that there would be something to see... and there never was.

Its obvious what's on my mind and how upset I am about going next Friday. And, now that I know 2 people in real life who are similarly pregnant, I feel its imminent that I'll be left behind by those people too... and that's such a hard thing for me to think about. It was one thing to watch tickers change without me, to see weekly bump pics of BnB girls, etc. But, I can't handle being left behind in my real life. I just can't. This is supposed to be forever... and that awful feeling is back in my gut now. I hate my dreams! I HATE THEM!

I just want to go somewhere for the next 10 days and forget that any of this is happening. I want to ignore everything and everyone for the next week and a half! But, more than anything, I just want to know that my baby is still growing rather than me being 10 days away from a broken heart again. I fucking hate this.


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs:

*Megg* - here's my take on dreams. I think there is definitely some element to truth in dreams but ONLY if you are not yourself obsessing and worried about something (in your case your baby). When I had my M/C dream it was the furthest thing from my radar - I was not worried at all. For me then the dream was definitely a sign. BUT if in your real life your are constantly mauling over the health of your baby then I think dreams are just a reflection and continuation of your real life worries. I hope that makes sense. I don't think it means anything in your case and is not prophetic just a worry dream. That doesn't perhaps make things better but I really think this is your forever baby/ies and they are just fine and growing. 

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!

Megg your dream is just a reflection of your anxieties....The fear of once again being left behind is something i also felt and unfortunately still do. I really hope you dont go down my route with the stress and fear, its so draining....Please try and be more optimistic! Im speaking from experience, its sucks being a neurotic worrier...

My dinner went excellent last night! I must say Hearty you were right, the brining makes a world of difference! wow ive never had such a juicy bit of turkey! Alex who never eats turkey ate loads and couldnt stop talking me up at the table. It was worth the trouble definately! Next year i will be more organised with the brining container.


----------



## NatoPMT

yes theres lots of action on your chart bleu, and i have read the best single day to bd is 2 days before ov, so you are well covered. Defo get some opks

I am a bit tired and cranky this morning after my late night roamings. 

Hearty, lets hope them there records arrive quickly, time for all all this waiting around to be over. How do you know so much about brining when you are veggie. I dont even know how to cook a sausage

Dazed, ah, thats good that he's showing you that he wants this as much as you do. It must be hard for him too. 

haha good plan Dawny. That would be amazing, 'no, there's no polyp, but i see a baby' 

Mel, i was breech and my sisters babies were too. I had the cord wrapped round my neck (drama queen from the start). My sister had c sections because of the breech rather than because of needing to plan - i think you are more likely to have breech if you have narrow hips. Blimey, only 9 weeks left. You will have the first disco baby. 

Megg, thanks for the explanation - reading that you should see the hb might not be the best thing if its not guaranteed. Dont want you in a tailspin unnecessarily

Yogi, how are you getting on, any news on your next scan? 

I wonder how minniemone is getting on too - let us know how you are pet

Allie, pics pics we want pics. Everyone chant together. I have a fringe and its good cos it hides half my face. I dont really know about the follicle count, im just jumping on bandwagons - i will read up in the next day or so and let you know if i find out anything 

I just misspelled 'count' and missed the 'o' out. Good job i spotted it. 

Megg, those dreams are just reflective of what you have had to go to get here - and as Vicky said, your fears and anxieties around this new pregnancy. As i recall, youve had blood positives that haven't progressed and it feels to me like the 'nothing to see' is coming from that past experience. Also I have had bfp dreams so many times, and not had my bfp. Its much more likely that its whats going on in your head, as opposed to whats going on in your body


----------



## Megg33k

I suppose that's all true. I just hate the way its left me feeling. I was reasonably optimistic, then went to sleep and woke up feeling like this. I think the reason I couldn't go back to sleep was because I was so scared that I'd have the same or similar dreams again. I was just lying there thinking about how much I didn't like the "movie" I was being shown and wanted to turn it off! 

I know I'm scared and that must be affecting things. I can't stand how scared I am though. I want my innocence back... I want my pure joy! I don't want to feel like this. Its like we've all been robbed of ever getting to be happy and carefree again. How can I stop? I truly, truly want to stop. I just want to enjoy this... How? Is there anything?

Vicky - You totally made me want turkey, and I don't even like turkey. It sounds amazing though!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> I suppose that's all true. I just hate the way its left me feeling. I was reasonably optimistic, then went to sleep and woke up feeling like this. I think the reason I couldn't go back to sleep was because I was so scared that I'd have the same or similar dreams again. I was just lying there thinking about how much I didn't like the "movie" I was being shown and wanted to turn it off!
> 
> I know I'm scared and that must be affecting things. I can't stand how scared I am though. I want my innocence back... I want my pure joy! I don't want to feel like this. Its like we've all been robbed of ever getting to be happy and carefree again. How can I stop? I truly, truly want to stop. I just want to enjoy this... How? Is there anything?

Im sorry youve had this time stolen from you, and i think every single discorama can relate to that. Also, i think that the excitement and the joy is there to play a huge part in bonding with your future child. However, this IS going to be anxiety ridden, theres no getting away from that. This is now happening not for the joy of being pregnant, but for the fact that you are going to have a family. Thats the TTCAL'er lot. Thats been stolen from us, but having a family is still the gain and the goal. And you are on your way.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I suppose that's all true. I just hate the way its left me feeling. I was reasonably optimistic, then went to sleep and woke up feeling like this. I think the reason I couldn't go back to sleep was because I was so scared that I'd have the same or similar dreams again. I was just lying there thinking about how much I didn't like the "movie" I was being shown and wanted to turn it off!
> 
> I know I'm scared and that must be affecting things. I can't stand how scared I am though. I want my innocence back... I want my pure joy! I don't want to feel like this. Its like we've all been robbed of ever getting to be happy and carefree again. How can I stop? I truly, truly want to stop. I just want to enjoy this... How? Is there anything?
> 
> Im sorry youve had this time stolen from you, and i think every single discorama can relate to that. Also, i think that the excitement and the joy is there to play a huge part in bonding with your future child. However, this IS going to be anxiety ridden, theres no getting away from that. This is now happening not for the joy of being pregnant, but for the fact that you are going to have a family. Thats the TTCAL'er lot. Thats been stolen from us, but having a family is still the gain and the goal. And you are on your way.Click to expand...

I feel so guilty that I my baby/ies could be there fighting for me, and I'm not brave enough to have faith in it/them. As disrespectful as it is to my angels, I almost wish I could forget any of it ever happened. I wish I could forget my betas. I wish I could just focus solely on my HPT's and ignore everything else, but I don't know how. And, I feel bad dumping this on you girls, because I should shut up and be happy for the gift I've been given. I just don't know how. I never expected to be this scared. I really, really thought I'd be okay with it all. I feel so naive and foolish.


----------



## cazza22

Megg I was totally there babe, had the worst ultrasound dreams always with the dreaded words that I don't need to repeat on this thread because we've all heard them :cry: I also dreamt of bleeding and having negative preg tests I swear there fuckin nightmares is what they are!!! It's all anxiety babe it's hard to switch off even in sleep when those thoughts are very much at the forefront of our minds! Ur babies are gonna be fine meggles just keep positive ok xxx lov ya


----------



## NatoPMT

just going through my christmas photos. Just look at my gorgeous niece.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0075.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Megg I was totally there babe, had the worst ultrasound dreams always with the dreaded words that I don't need to repeat on this thread because we've all heard them :cry: I also dreamt of bleeding and having negative preg tests I swear there fuckin nightmares is what they are!!! It's all anxiety babe it's hard to switch off even in sleep when those thoughts are very much at the forefront of our minds! Ur babies are gonna be fine meggles just keep positive ok xxx lov ya

I'm trying so hard... and I'm bad at failure. I feel like no matter how hard I try, I just can't overcome this. Although, it does help to know that you felt the same and are very much still pregnant with your forever baby. 

Thank you all for your responses. I'm going to get through this somehow... I don't have a choice. And, you're the only people keeping me sane right now! Love you!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

ps Megg, she's an assisted fertility twin. Apparently they are the cutest. 

(apart from the bogey i had to retouch out of the photo)


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> ps Megg, she's an assisted fertility twin. Apparently they are the cutest.
> 
> (apart from the bogey i had to retouch out of the photo)

She's gorgeous!!! I'd love one or two just like her... bogey or not! :)

In the one positive dream I've had re: the u/s, everything was perfect and they were able to tell me at 6 weeks that it was a girl! LOL


----------



## dawny690

*Hey girls how are you all? xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

A crazy, psycho, nutjob! How are you?


----------



## NatoPMT

a depressive, maudlin wallower. Yourself?


----------



## VGibs

Oh Megg...I wish I could say that the fear and anxiety subsides. Some epeople say as soon as they feel those first kicks they feel better and are able to relax but if I dont feel kicks for an hour I am running to my doppler. It seems that for women like us we can never quite get unwound from the things that have happened to us in the past. We spend our whole pregnancies worried and confused and never able to have a happy glow etc. Because even if you have a great ultrasound you know the next sad story to keep in your mind about something that happened to someone else and that is the thing you focus on. I am all for positivity, but sometimes it seems so very far away. I have one month left of this pregnancy and all I can think about is my crazy SIL who lost her baby at 39 w. Now I didint smoke 2 packs of cigarettes a day, or smoke drugs, or drink heavy liquor my whole pregnancy like she did, but it still makes me nervous. I think the best thing you can do is just go with your gut and your heart. If you are feeling scared one minute then feel that scare. If you are feeling hopeful then go ahead and feel hopeful. The one thing you can never ever do is allow someone else to make you feel badly for having feelings. For instance, I got many a nasty note on FB telling me I should "quit bitching" about pregnancy symptoms because I was being "insensitive" to those who had not yet got pregnant. When I wasnt complaining at all, I was just sharing my symptoms with my friends and family and my feelings towards them. You have a lot of people rooting for you kid. Your pretty lucky that way. So just take a deep breath and feel scared if you want to, feel happy if you want to, cause if you didnt want to be feeling that way then you wouldnt be, and your brain would feel something else.


----------



## dawny690

*Bored, depressed, crazy unpregnant lady  xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

*Neurotic Emotional Sometimes Hopeful Sometimes Despondent TTCALer*

:wacko:​


----------



## Megg33k

You hit on something REALLY important, Virginia... REALLY important! I was just telling Kevin about it the other day too! Let me rewind... My real life IVF bump buddy has been pregnant twice... now 3 times... and she has 2 kids already. So, each time has yielded a child for her. She was saying how she didn't know why I would be scared about my ultrasound. And, I had to explain. I was saying how she knows very little about TTC and pregnancy complications (she even admits that)... and what a disservice it is sometimes to know so MUCH about it. Because, there really is an endless barrage of stories... one after the other... to take the place of the last worry. I have them all lined up in my memory and ready to take over as soon as I reach a milestone. WTF is wrong with us? Why do we do that? I mean, its ONE story here and ONE story there... We know that MOST people go on to have a baby after they've seen a heartbeat... Like, seriously, almost everyone... Its what... 5% that experiences loss after a HB is seen? But, we can find ONE story to focus on at even 39 weeks to tell us that it could still go wrong! :dohh: That's ignorant! No offense, btw... I'm talking about myself mostly... But, its just stupid to torture ourselves that way!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god... we're a cheery bunch! :wacko:


----------



## dawny690

*Aren't we just  this is what ttc does to us I suppose xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

TTCAL and PAL, specifically... I think the 2 month TTC success stories have a lot less stress than us! :dohh:


----------



## dawny690

*Of course they do Megg and then they winge all through their pregnancies they wanna try a day in our shoes xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Yep! Precisely, Dawn! "OMG! I'm so sick! My back hurts! There's a foot in my ribs! I can't wait to get this out!" FUCK! Give me misery! BRING IT ON! 

I totally allow all PAL girls to whinge all they want... Its different, because I'm biased! LOL


----------



## VGibs

I think we are all in a crazy post Xmas, pre New Years funk....I say buy yourselves presents!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> I think we are all in a crazy post Xmas, pre New Years funk....I say buy yourselves presents!

I LOVE that idea! I think I'm poor from Xmas though! LOL


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Yep! Precisely, Dawn! "OMG! I'm so sick! My back hurts! There's a foot in my ribs! I can't wait to get this out!" FUCK! Give me misery! BRING IT ON!
> 
> I totally allow all PAL girls to whinge all they want... Its different, because I'm biased! LOL

Funny that you say this....the main reason we started the Cautious Club is for this reason alone. And now our little club is all within 5 weeks of d-day. Funny how things turn out.


----------



## VGibs

Lord, Im poor too. Well kind of my OH is a very wealthy guy. But I am buying my damn iphone today if it friggin kills me!


----------



## dawny690

*I had a can of Guinness last night I know I probably shouldn't have but Guinness is meant to be ok in pregnancy (if I'm even Pregnant!!!!) as it contains Iron but I'm thinking sod it baby doesnt take from blood stream til 6wks ish anyway thats why I'm testing new years eve with FMU that way if its  I'm going to get drunk  and console myself xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

You can totally drink in the 2ww! No worries!

Cautious Club, eh? I need to find myself something like that!


----------



## dawny690

*I dont normally like to drink when Im going to test as heard it can affect it somehow so now wish I hadn't wasted a test this morning xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

It can just dilute your urine, I think. I don't think it has any other effect.


----------



## dawny690

*Just googled it and found this :-



Alcohol may interfere with the test result. It is not recommended to use the test after drinking alcohol.Click to expand...

Knew I shouldn't have tested  dumbass me xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

Gibbers you only have 31 days to go!! (i know thats not news to you) - you will present our first disco baby 

how many godmothers are you planning? there's at least 20 of us here. If youre short. like.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! I didn't know that! Weird!


----------



## dawny690

*That maybe why I got a white 2nd line????  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Could be!!! Hmm... That's really odd. Now I need to know WHY and HOW it effects tests! Off to Google!

Never mind... Google doesn't seem to know! :dohh:


----------



## dawny690

*Yes doesnt say why just that it affects it xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

*Dawny* - Guinness was once prescribed to pregnant ladies for it's Iron content...you and potential baby will be fine.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls how goes it? I'm stuck in a massive traffic jam on way back from in laws and I urgently need a piss :-(
I've had a shot Xmas and have spent most of it drinking myself into an alcoholic stupor, smoking like a chimney and crying on people!
Have started Rosemary Conley diet today and have also given up smoking and drinking from today to try and get healthy again. 
Am off to read back
Xx


----------



## sugarlove

I obviously meant shit not shot Xmas


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> Gibbers you only have 31 days to go!! (i know thats not news to you) - you will present our first disco baby
> 
> how many godmothers are you planning? there's at least 20 of us here. If youre short. like.

hahaha Well ya 31 days to go....Im off to the midwife here soon to make sure it is not any sooner as I have been having contractions a lot. 

Dawny- I saw the word Guinness and my mouth watered. I saw a commercial last night for Canadian *which is our national beverage* and could honestly feel the cold bottle in my hand and taste it on my lips. They prescribe beer to women in hospital post partum here because it helps bring in milk and helps Mommy relax. Do they do that over there?


----------



## dawny690

VGibs said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Gibbers you only have 31 days to go!! (i know thats not news to you) - you will present our first disco baby
> 
> how many godmothers are you planning? there's at least 20 of us here. If youre short. like.
> 
> hahaha Well ya 31 days to go....Im off to the midwife here soon to make sure it is not any sooner as I have been having contractions a lot.
> 
> Dawny- I saw the word Guinness and my mouth watered. I saw a commercial last night for Canadian *which is our national beverage* and could honestly feel the cold bottle in my hand and taste it on my lips. They prescribe beer to women in hospital post partum here because it helps bring in milk and helps Mommy relax. Do they do that over there?Click to expand...

*Dont think they do that here but I wouldn't know  xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

sugarlove said:


> I obviously meant shit not shot Xmas


I didn't know it was a typo I thought maybe it was a reference to alcohol shots :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Traffic jam sounds a bit shit... or is it shot? I can never remember! :rofl:


----------



## Dazed

Hi Ladies!

Sugar, glad to hear of new coming you!

Dawny, I wouldn't worry about the beer. Its fine.

Megg, Megg, Megg!!! I hear you with your fears and I wish there was something I could say to help you. I have faith that your ultrasound will be picture perfect. Although I know that doesn't exactly help you either.

As for my dreams, I have had 3 baby dreams in 2 nights. I HATE this. It always feels like a kick in the teeth. I had one dream 2 months back of a HPT with 3 test lines (all pink) and a control line. An HPT with 4 lines, WTF? I was confident that month too.

On the plus side, I think I ov'ed last night :yay: Never have cramps, but I actually did yesterday plus pains in my side.


----------



## Megg33k

Dreams suck, eh?


----------



## Dazed

They really do sometimes!


----------



## msarkozi

hmmmm, such a cheery bunch! lol! I hope everyone is feeling somewhat better now :hugs:

Nato - that is one of my biggest fears, that the cord will be wrapped around the neck and if I have to push him out, and no one knows it's around the neck, everything I worked for and wanted could be taken away from me. But, I am going to think positive thoughts!!


----------



## Allie84

Hello fellow neurotic Discoers, ;)

Mel, would a C-Section avoid that risk? I have to admit I'm really scared of birth! :wacko: I guess I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

Thanks, Nato. :hugs: Definitely let me know when you find out what a follicle count it all about! 

Cute niece, btw!! :)

Megg, that dream is your subconcious living out your worst fear. It's what happens to our subconcious when we are dealing with heavy stuff. It's all going to be okay! :hugs:

Vicky, woohoo to the turkey turning out well and dinner being a success! 

Sugar, so sorry you had a shit Christmas. I'm going to join you on the health bandwagon but I'm waiting until January 2nd!

I will post a fringe pic in a bit! I welcome honest opinions. It's so weird! I just woke up and am laying in bed looking rough, fringe sticking out in every direction.


----------



## vickyd

Allie i had a fringe for years, it is a hassle in the morning trying to get it to look half decent. My hair is curly though so i had an additional problem.


----------



## yogi77

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, this has been a really rough time. 

Megg, I feel exactly the same way as you about it all. The fear is all-consuming and I wish I was ignorant and didn't know ANYTHING. I wish I didn't know what I could/could possibly not see at an early scan, I wish I didn't know squat about HCG levels or anything. I have also had terrible dreams about scan rooms and bleeding etc. and it is horrible. And I am so so scared of being left behind again. If I knew how to make it all stop and go away I would tell you. I desperately want to stop the constant negative thinking and obsessing. 

I thought getting that BFP would be the end of my misery but it only started a whole new set of worries. And then I thought my early scan would give me comfort just knowing that something had implanted and that it was in the right spot and that something was in there...and even though that's exactly what I saw, it only made it worse for me!!! I really really wish I had never had that early scan. 

I'm not going to request another scan myself, I'm going to leave this in the hands of my doctor now. She will get the early scan results this week and decide for herself when she wants my next scan to be. I am done trying to figure everything out for myself. I am not even going to ask for the results of my second HCG blood tests because I know that she will get the results herself and if I don't hear from her then it's all good. These steps are the best I can do towards ignorance. I find that am trying to find and focus negatives instead of just letting things unfold.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I am completely terrified of birth as well. My friend told me that she would rather give birth then do the months over again...but she had a very easy labour, which of course is not common. A c section would help my fears for sure, as if the cord is around the neck, they can deal with it, instead of the cord strangling the baby while you are pushing. 

Vicky - I have curly hair too. It really does have it's own issues! There is no way I could ever just roll out of bed and go.....

Yogi - ignorance is bliss for sure. I hope it helps you to enjoy your pregnancy. And honestly, your numbers are way too good for anything bad to happen. Hang in there hun! :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> Yogi - ignorance is bliss for sure. I hope it helps you to enjoy your pregnancy. And honestly, your numbers are way too good for anything bad to happen. Hang in there hun! :hugs:

Thanks Mel, but I think knowing that I had those high numbers only made me worry more because I felt that I should have seen way more than I did at my scan with numbers like that.....I don't know the correlation between HCG levels and what you should see on a scan depending on HCG levels but I of course thought it should be more than what I did see!!! ARRRGGHHH


----------



## msarkozi

I honestly don't know what the correlation is either, but I do know that they often say you won't see the heartbeat until later....I know on the doppler too, they generally don't even try until 12 weeks, and they warn you then it could be too early yet as well. I was 14 weeks before we found it on the doppler. It's so frustrating, because all you want to do is see and hear that heartbeat. But that baby is doing just fine in there mommy! :) The weeks will go by, and before you know it, you will be holding him/her in your arms! Try to focus on the end result and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Right girls I want some advice please I desperatly want to change my hair style but need some ideas this is how it looks at the moment:-

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0265-1.jpg

This is how I looked at my xmas party at work for anyone who didn't see:-

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0265.jpg

Thanks girls xxxx*


----------



## vickyd

Dawn i would definately get some layers going to give you some volume since your hair is so straight. Also an unsymmetric side parting would look cool.


----------



## msarkozi

I completely agree with Vicky...layers are good, especially for the volume. Maybe cut the bangs a little shorter (but still long enough to tuck behind your ear)


----------



## dawny690

*I really wanted something different so people go wow you know? xxxx*


----------



## vickyd

how about some highlights as well???


----------



## dawny690

*Any pics of ideas? Not bothered about getting it behind my ears xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, well I'm back home which I'm abit annoyed about as we were meant to be coming back tomorrow and I was looking forward to one more day with my parents but Steve wanted to get back as he has some accounts/banking to do.

I'm going to add my name to list of neourtic discoers and megg I totally understand what your feeling dreams can be horrific last week I rushed to the loo after waking from a dream which I was bleeding in I was convinced it was real also one when I got to the scan and they said I wasn't pregnant that it was all in my head so horrid. I was watching a drama last night where the main character had suffered a previous miscarriage and was pregnant again she was telling her husband and said she dared believe it to be true that it is such a cruel thing to loss a baby that nothing is untainted again not even hope, it really struck a cord with with and probably for all of us.


Mel I can understand your fears I don't if this helps but I find a positive story against the bad ones can at least attempt to balance out some of the fears but when my mum had my eldest brother he had the cord wrapped around his neck she delivered him naturally and he and my mum were ok I know it was so scary for her but all turned out ok and that was 35 years ago. So please try not to worry easier said than done I know.

Arm: I'm trying my best not to think about my scan on thurs which was easier to do when I was at my mums another reason why I wanted to stay another day oh well I guess I just have to try and relax just tonight and tomorrow to get through and then will be there god I'm scared.


----------



## Dazed

I was actually born with the cord around my neck and so did my cousin (have been told we should have been sisters/twins).


----------



## LucyJ

Girls I apologise for my typing today I'm on the iPad as my laptop is not working at the moment the charger is broken it's not the easiest thing to type on and can't work out to go back to make amends without deleting everything I've already typed.

Dawny I think layers would be good and maybe some highlights.


----------



## dawny690

*What length and style though xxxx*


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Dawny, I like the suggestions given and would definitely suggest highlights! Post pics when you get it done!

As promised here is a photo of my fringe. Aaargh, I can NOT get it to look like it did yesterday at the salon. In fact, I hate it today and think it makes my face look really fat. Why can you never get it like the salon?!

Lucy, :hugs: I hope the next few days go by quickly for you. I'm sorry you had to leave your mum's early. Thinking of you for Thurday. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Image31.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## yogi77

Allie your hair looks amazing!!!

Lucy good luck with your scan on Thursday, I hope it's a positive experience for you!


----------



## dawny690

*I didn't like the highlights last time I had them this is me on my wedding day with highlights:-

Front

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0009.jpg

Back

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0008.jpg

xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks allie and yogi :hugs:

Allie that's a gorgeous picture your hair looks lovely :thumbup:


----------



## sugarlove

Nice fringe Allie:thumbup:
I've got one which is an unruly blighter! Nice when it's done properly, but not done and it has a mind of it's own. it's too curly and has a flick if not straightened.
I keep wanting to get rid, but I can't be arsed to wait months to grow it out.
Dawny, how about a nice mahogony red colour on your hair? Be careful of layers if you have curly hair, mine is unmanageable with layers but better with the curl if all one length.
Don't know why I'm giving advice anyway, mine looks a bloody mess most of time time:haha:

Good luck to everyone who has a scan coming up!

Day 1 of my diet failed already:growlmad: just had a pizza hut. Took ages to get back from in laws and got back starving with nothing in. I've now ordered an online Tesco shop for tomorrow, so will start again tomorrow with all my healthy food.
x


----------



## Dazed

Allie, love the hair!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I think with a drive like that a pizza is allowed start tomorrow. I had a Macdonalds tonight xx


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - beautiful!!! I love the hair....and gorgeous smile :)

Dawny - it's a shame you don't like highlights, as I was going to suggest a deep red and blonde for highlights, or even a bit of caramel color added to it. 

Luce - :hugs: I am thinking of you and your scan! I am thinking great things for you


----------



## dawny690

*Sugar my hair isn't curly just had it done like that for my wedding and Mel I like the sound of red and blonde/caramel highlights but I want a different length and style to what I have now but dont know what?? xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

First of all, I love the fringe! I think its really cute! :)

Second of all, I would totally do some maybe blonde highlights, Dawn... definitely some layers... and add a bit of a side-swept fringe... nothing across the forehead, but a bit that sweeps over to one side or the other! :)

Third of all, you girls are speaking words from my head! I guess its about as normal as "normal" gets for PAL! :( I hate that for us.

I have to admit something... I took a test again today! I was convinced it would be negative... I know how daft that must sound... but I was! So, we just bought 5 cheap ones to hold me over for a bit. I'm going to post a bit of a comparison here. Humor me?

1st test is from Sept... It was 1.5 days/36 hours post-trigger shot. Its the darkest I saw a $ Tree test get when I was testing my trigger shot out. I had to have levels between 1500-3000 at the time of the pic. 



2nd test is from Dec 20... I know my level was 95. I took it in the evening without hardly any hold and an unknown amount of fluid.



3rd test is from today. The pic doesn't really do it justice... It was at least a little darker than its showing up. It was done after less than a 2 hour hold, and I've had a good deal of fluid today.



Should I feel better with this result?


----------



## msarkozi

Meggles Meggles Meggles!!!! Quit testing!!!!! Everything looks completely normal to me. Honestly, if I seen no line at all, then that's when I would be worried. 

hmmm Dawny, I would probably keep my hair about the same length, but then add the layers throughout it to make it whispy like, and either add some bangs, or do a fringe side bang.....oh you could do a bob as well with some highlights


----------



## Allie84

Megg, stop testing!!!! It all looks great, and as you know lines will look different at different times with different urine, so I don't want you testing with all 5 of those tests and getting different results and freaking out for no reason! Stop it!!! You are pregnant!

Dawny, since your hair is straight I would def. do layers.

Thanks for the fringe compliments. Maybe it will just take getting used to. Sugar, yours is nice! I'm like you and have naturally curly hair, so it takes a lot of straightening. 

Yogi, sorry this has been so stressful for you. Good idea trying to let it go and trust your doctor. Try not to google! I'm sure everything is great in there. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Megg, quit testing! Those cheapo ones are pretty shit imo anyway! try and relax poppet:hugs:

Dawny the layers are sounding good:thumbup:My hair is probably naturally as dark as yours (very dark brown, nearly black) and I've been getting a half head of caramel highlights for a while. I reckon my natural hair colour drains me of colour, but caramel tones add warmth x


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, it made me feel better to see a 2nd line! LOL I was sure it would be negative! You have to throw me a bone here! :rofl: I know that $ Tree tests suck. I wasn't expecting something fantastical. I dunno... I feel like I have to do something between now and next week. *sigh*


----------



## dawny690

*Megg if your going to test use something decent please xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Nah, that's the point. I know these suck. LOL I don't want to continually compare FRER lines and whatnot. This will at least let me know that the HCG isn't gone from my system, and I think that's all I can handle knowing right now, ya know? 

Plus, seeing my trigger shot test being almost just as light when I know my levels were 1500-3000... There's no way I can feel too bad about today's. Based on my betas, I should be somewhere between 500-2000 right now. That's a HUGE spread. So, I can only assume that the line I see today falls within that span. It looks to me like it does. I think I'm being significantly more rational right now... I'm almost shocked!

Plus, I gagged at some smell outside when I got home. If I'd stayed outside a few more seconds, I'd have totally puked in my yard! LOL

The other reason I'm less upset now? These are all from Sept. Top test is the one you saw already with levels between 1500-3000. The next one had to be levels between 900-1500. And, the bottom one had to be between 450-900. I'm obviously doing better than the bottom 2 tests... So, that means I should be at least over 900... possibly over 1500! I'm quite pleased with that!

https://i52.tinypic.com/ekm2j6.jpg


----------



## LucyJ

Awww megg I'm glad the test has given you some positive thoughts and yay for smells making you feel sick. I've got 2 pregnancy tests left but too scared to do them just in case the line is lighter or the digi says less than 3+ which I got on christmas day! 

I like the idea of warm caramel and reds I'm thinking I should get my hair done been thinking about having it cut. Dawny a choppy bob might work.


----------



## Jaymes

$Tree tests SUCK! I still get fairly faint lines on them... Megg, step away from the $Tree, get some IC's if needed.

Allie, Love the fringe! 

AFM, I just quickly scanned as I have been sickly and super busy at work so not a lot of time on here. I am feeling marginally better and can almost breathe properly through my nose. :thumbup: Love you people!


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> $Tree tests SUCK! I still get fairly faint lines on them... Megg, step away from the $Tree, get some IC's if needed.
> 
> Allie, Love the fringe!
> 
> AFM, I just quickly scanned as I have been sickly and super busy at work so not a lot of time on here. I am feeling marginally better and can almost breathe properly through my nose. :thumbup: Love you people!

I'm not ordering anything. I've actually gotten a lot of satisfaction/peace of mind from testing today. I'm happy with it. Comparing it to the old ones where I knew reasonably what my blood HCG levels were really helped. I feel like I'm in the target range still... and that eases my mind a lot.

I hope you keep feeling better each day, honey! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Wow you girls are super chatty today! I had to go back 10 pages to catch up!

Allie/Nato, the follicle count counts how many follicles are being produced. Only one of them will go on to mature into an egg that will get released. The theory is the more follicles you have, the better egg reserve you have. The older you get, the less follicles you have.

Allie, I love the bangs! I think they look amazing! I had them for a while but I have a cowlick and wavy hair, so I could never let them air dry. This presented a problem when I went camping or went somewhere with no access to a hair dryer. A quick trick I learned was if they got greasy during the day and I had plans later that night, I would wash my bangs in the sink and then blow dry them. It made me look like I had a freshly washed head of hair.

Liz, I know everyone has already told you, but with all that BD&#8217;ing you have as good a chance as anyone to be pregnant this cycle. No need to worry that you missed OV day.

Vicky, glad the brining worked! I should have told you to get a separate bucket for it. Since you are brining it overnight in water with Kosher salt, you don&#8217;t have to refrigerate it. 

Nato, I&#8217;m not a total vegetarian. I eat poultry on occasion but mostly stick to a vegetarian diet. No red meat or fish ever. Your niece is GORGEOUS! 

Lisa so happy you Ov&#8217;d! Now it&#8217;s me, you and Liz in the TWW. Sugar were you trying this cycle? You got a peak on CD 14 a few days ago. What&#8217;s your status? 

Yogi, I wish the anxiety stopped once the BFP happened. Sadly, it seems the anxiety gets bigger. I think you have a good plan of action in front of you. Let your doctor call the shots for a while and see if that will ease your nerves.

Sounds like we have a lot of cords that were wrapped around necks in this thread. See Mel and Virginia, they are just fine. You are approaching the finish line and you WILL hold your babies. 

Dawn, keep the length of you hair and add layers and caramel highlights. If you go too short it will accentuate the roundness of your face. I have a round face and a bob never worked for me. Below the chin is the best length I think. Layers will add some body and volume. Side swept fringe would look pretty I think. 

Lucy, sorry you had to leave your mum&#8217;s. I know how scared you are for Thursday. I know you&#8217;ll get through Wednesday ok. Try to keep yourself busy. 

Megg, I&#8217;m glad those tests made you feel better. Now quit it! You are pregnant damn it! PS &#8211; I&#8217;ve had scary dreams like yours too. Your brain is trying to make sense of all of the anxiety it is dealing with during waking hours. Why can&#8217;t sleep at least be stress free? 

Jaymie, sorry you are a sicky. Hope you feel better soon.

I just went to the craft store and bought stuff to make cards. I hope they come out as cute as I&#8217;m envisioning them to look. I hope I didn&#8217;t bite off more than I can chew with this project. 

Ok, think I&#8217;m caught up now. Whew!


----------



## VGibs

hahaha I am mildly reminded of Megg's own words "STOP TESTING!" after I took over 25 tests in one week!


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't made my cards yet either! :( Its shameful! I'm sure yours will be awesome!

I'll try to stop testing... I'm going to hold on to the "feeling better" for dear life!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> hahaha I am mildly reminded of Megg's own words "STOP TESTING!" after I took over 25 tests in one week!

:rofl: Yes! But I've only taken 6 or 7 total! I'm still miles away from your 25!


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Wow you girls are super chatty today! I had to go back 10 pages to catch up!
> 
> Allie/Nato, the follicle count counts how many follicles are being produced. Only one of them will go on to mature into an egg that will get released. The theory is the more follicles you have, the better egg reserve you have. The older you get, the less follicles you have.

Thank you so much for the explanation, Hearty. Should I be worried that the Dr. only mentioned one follicle? This was 7 days before ovulation. I think the words he used were 'one dominant follicle' and then he looked at the other ovary and said 'nothing sticking out over on this side' or something. I feel like I should have a follicle count now! :wacko: Do any blood tests indicate ovarian reserve, like FSH? 

I know I'm young but I started menstruating really early (10). Maybe I actually have the egg reserve of someone older.

I feel like I always have something TTC to be worried about.

Oh, and I also have wavy hair and a cowlick! It's going to be a pain the ass, I'm sure. :dohh:

Glad your'e feeling better about it all, Megg.


----------



## heart tree

Allie I started my period at 11. I was told my follicle count is above average for my age. I dont think you have to worry. I think it is possible to have more than one dominant follicle which would mean twins. I'm guessing your doc was only looking for dominant follicles. I've never had a regular gyno check my follicle count. Only fertility specialists have. I think you would have to ask for it as it isn't normal practice for someone your age.


----------



## Megg33k

You're right, Amanda. While its possible to have more than 1 dominant follicle, its not common unless taking meds. The dominant follicle is the one that will go on to produce that cycle's egg. There would have been more antral follicles.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I feel better now. I'm always looking for something to worry about. I think a lot of us can relate. :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Me? NEVER! :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

My other pregnant friend who was due around the same time as me had her baby this evening. His name is Hudson! 

I'm happy for them and also relieved both of my friends who were due around the same time as me have finally given birth. It was kind of weighing on my mind that they were pregnant and about to give birth. Now that they both have actual babies, and my mind never even made it that far at all when I got pregnant, it feels very removed from me...if that makes sense. It's no longer an 'Oh, if I was still pregnant I'd be where they are' but more of a 'Here's another friend who had a baby' kinda thing.


----------



## dawny690

*I had the most vivid dream last night it felt so surreal. I acctually thought it was happening til I woke up 

I was shopping in a shop and I was looking at something on the shelf and all of a sudden I fell to my knees and was on my hands and knees like a dog, then I started screaming and panting, someone who worked there came upto me and asked if I was ok and I said does it look like im ok? Call an ambulance and my husband before I have this baby in your shop yes I was in labour, when I got to hospital I was pushing and I thought the baby was coming there and then but something else came out of the wrong hole  I had pooed on the hospital bed :blush I was so embarressed but the nurse was so nice and told me it was common and not to worry anyway I carry on pushing and half an hour later (in the dream) along came a baby boy I was over the moon, then I started pushing again I thought this must be the afterbirth? Then why does it feel the same as when I pushed with my son? Anyway pushed and pushed and 15 minutes later out popped a baby girl I was like   I hadn't known it was twins then just as I was holding my beautiful babies I woke up then reality hit me that it was just a dream 

xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Congrats to your friend, Allie! I can see how it would sort of be a relief!

Those are the worst, Dawn... Well, the waking up part! :( I hope it turns into a reality soon, honey! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> hahaha I am mildly reminded of Megg's own words "STOP TESTING!" after I took over 25 tests in one week!
> 
> :rofl: Yes! But I've only taken 6 or 7 total! I'm still miles away from your 25!Click to expand...

hahaha Granted...but I have to say that test experiment has really helped some ladies out there with regards to testing. You should start labeling tests so that when people ask what they looked like on certain days you can show them.


----------



## Megg33k

I have all the pictures labelled with the appropriate info. That's why its been so helpful to me to have taken pics after my trigger shot... Its let me get a feel of what a test looks like FOR ME at a certain level, ya know? And, I'm getting the impression that my tests don't look the same at certain levels that most people's tests would. I think that there should be more of a line on my 2.5 and 3.5 day post-trigger tests. So, either HCG comes away from my system quicker than it "normally" would or I really DON'T filter it like "normal" people just like I've said all along.


----------



## Dazed

Good morning ladies.

I'm back at work (booooo) and feel like crap!

Megg, glad you are finally feeling better about things.


----------



## heart tree

Wow it's petty quiet in here today. Dawn that is such a powerful dream. Sorry you had to wake up from it. 

Lisa what a bummer you are back at work! How come you feel like crap? Are you sick?

Where is everyone?

My temp shot up today and confirmed ov on my chart. I'm 3dpo today. Yesterday and today my uterus has been achey. I wanted to take a pain reliever but didn't want to jeopardize a possible bean being formed. I had a small amount of brown spotting mixed in with cm when I wiped last night. I'm concerned that my uterus isn't working properly. 2dpo is too early for spotting. I'm praying there isn't anymore today. I'm guessing the cramps and spotting are all a result of the adeno I have. Blah.


----------



## Dazed

I'm not sure if I'm sick or not. It may have been because its kinda toasty in my office because it seems to be going away. 
I know what you mean about being achey. I'm generally not like this after suspected ov. Wierd, but I hope its a good thing.
Maybe your spotting is due to ov? FXed it is.


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Hearty* :wave: I'm here :winkwink:

We're almost the same cycle (like before). I'm *DPO2* - no symptoms and I promise myself not to symptom spot this time because it drives me a bit nuts and for all my supposed symptoms I usually end up with AF anyways.

Who else is with us...there's at least one or two more of us that are cycling similar???

Great job on the BD...you timed it perfectly! I am definitely going to invest in OPKs the next time (a secret purchase) so I don't have to force OH into a marathon session next time...we all know how that ended.:wacko:


----------



## heart tree

I had some pinky spotting 2 days before ov. I'm hoping the brown yesterday is just leftover and it is all related to ov. 

Liz, Lisa (Dazed) is also our cycle buddy. Sugarlove is too, but I'm not sure if she was trying this cycle. I'm not sure there is anyone else. I think the three of us who were trying definitely bd'd on the right days. It is impossible for me not to symptom spot. I wish I could avoid it but I can't!

Lisa I hope it is just the heat making you feel yucky. Although feeling sick is a symptom. Just sayin'!


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* and *Dazed*! Nice to have some cycle buddies :) I guess it's just wait, obsess, wait, obsess, wait, obsess, POAS, and :bfp: for three! :)

:dust:​
PS. *Hearty* - I say I won't symptom spot...ummmm that's probably not the truth though I'll be secretly documenting every twinge, food aversion, bad smell, CM change...:blush:

PPS. *Dazed* - sorry you're feeling under the weather. Take care of yourself...could be a symptom but I definitely don't want you getting the flu. Hope it's just the heating!


----------



## Dazed

I'm definately not looking for symptoms. I am going to try to stay as calm about this as possible, but any money says that as we get to the last week, I will be going slightly nuts.


----------



## grandbleu

Off topic - well not completely but anyways just throwing it out there for anyone interested in reading...this is an amazing baby journey...it's from the NYtimes so you might have to register to read...not sure since I'm already registered. Here's the link:

https://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/02/magazine/02babymaking-t.html?hp

I was hooked right away and still in the midst of reading. Just wanted to share...babies can come in many different ways!


----------



## Dazed

I'll have to read that when I get home and settled in. 
Got a new car yesterday, so I am going to show it off to family today. I'm so excited!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty some spotting is considered normal during ovulation, have you ever spotted during ovulation before? I wouldnt jump to bad conclusions honey...I think its very good that for two cycles now you are ovulating at a perfect time in your cycle!

I had a nice day today, went book shopping and then had lunch with some friends, I decided to order something light since ive been eating way too much so i ordered a broccoli soup. I think they made it with cream though and im feeling super full like ive wolfed down a huge steak...Why do they make something so healthy so rich ill never know!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: 

Hearty I really hope this is your month don't give up hope yet it sounds like old blood so I would assume it is to do with ovulation. I'm keeping everything crossed for you Hun :hugs: 

Good luck to all you girls who are in the Tww hope it is your month everything crossed for you all :hugs:

Lisa hope you feel better soon. Liz I'll have a read of the article.

Vicky that sounds like a lovely day I've done hardly anything today it is so miserable here foggy and wet! We went to the supermarket and that's about it that and chilled out at home I fell asleep on the sofa so pretty sure I wont sleeps tonight especially as I slept in this morning, opps :dohh:


----------



## grandbleu

Dazed said:


> I'll have to read that when I get home and settled in.




LucyJ said:


> :hi:
> Liz I'll have a read of the article.

I just finished it - it was a bit long but so good and open and honest...wow...I even cried but that's pretty normal for me anyways. A beautiful ending to a hard fertility journey and very well written. Disclaimer: the route they choose is very expensive so obviously not everyone could afford it but it was still a wonderful story (Egg donor and Two surrogates)


*PS. *I'm now just reading the comments to the article and they are pretty appalling...There are a bunch in support of the couple but wow the judgment of others is pretty astounding in a bad way. Here's a couple to give you an example. I'm going to stop reading them now...they are so insensitive.

"If you can't conceive, you can't conceive. Adopt if you must. Make a positive impact, and leave a legacy in other ways. Quit this nonsense of manufacturing kids like they were cars coming off an assembly line -- with parts from this place and that, and high technology directing the show."

"Perhaps if you can't conceive, that's god's way of saying find another way to expend your maternal/paternal energy. Get a fish, plant a garden, teach a child to read, knit a scarf for a homeless person - the possibilities are endless. But to make this extraordinary investment of time and energy and money to create another person from scratch when ALL the signs say don't? Incredibly narcissistic."
*
PPS.* Reading those comments just made me happier that I am part of this forum where people understand and support where we are coming from. Thank you all for just being there :hugs:

*PPPS.* I guess I better get a *fish* https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h355/elizao33/blue_groper-2.jpg so I can exude my maternal energy.


----------



## Dazed

Thats just horrible. A person has the right to go about any means necessary to have a child should they chose to! Thats like telling someone with cancer you have to die and to use medical methods to try to beat it is wrong! But thats just my opinion.


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Liz, I just started the article and couldn't finish it. I've been weighing heavily in my head the idea of a surrogate these past few days. I'm really not sure I can carry a baby. I know how hard and expensive it can be to adopt. I have great eggs and Tim has great sperm, so we wouldn't need a donor, just a body to carry. It is a hard pill to swallow, but I think I need to start seriously thinking about other alternatives. The article was a little too close to home right now. I'll bookmark it and read it in the next few weeks. Thanks for sharing it though. I'm glad it was featured in the NYT. 

I just had a major meltdown with Tim. He asked me how I was feeling and I started crying and telling him that my uterus hurt which wasn't normal. I told him I was now hoping I wasn't pregnant because something feels off. I'm so mad at this condition I have. There is so little known about it that I can't really turn to anyone to get answers. I would like to think the spotting had to do with ovulation, but honestly girls, I think it has to do with this condition and the drugs I've been taking. My estrogen levels trigger the bad tissue in my uterus. That in turn can cause abnormal bleeding and spotting. I really think this is the reason for all of this. If that's true, I fear that there is blood in my uterus which wouldn't be a good environment for a baby. I lost my first baby to a blood clot. 

Sorry to get so down about this. I just feel isolated with this condition. I've searched this site for other women with it and have come up with only a few. Out of those few, only one has had a baby. And her pregnancy was very difficult. She's now been told she should consider having another baby immediately as she'll need a hysterectomy soon. And she's younger than me. 

I'm done with my rant now. I was just hoping for an exciting tww, not a sad one. Guess not.

Vicky, glad you had a nice day. I love broccoli soup. I love soup in general. Think I'll have some for dinner tonight. 

Lucy, you sound like you are in a good place. I hope you walk away from that appointment with great news honey.

Ok, I'm off to start on those cards. The creative process always seems to pull me out of a funk.


----------



## Allie84

Hahaha! :wacko: Get a fish?!?!?! What an ignorant sod. I'm willing to bet that was a man without children! 

Hearty, my first thought was that it was ovulation bleeding and you just had a super powerful ov this time with a strong egg! 

Good luck to you, Dazed, and grandbleu in the 2ww! 

Lucy, it sounds like a cozy day. Get all the rest you need, I say! 

Vicky, it's true about food isn't it? Any way to make it richer, they will! It sounds like a nice day, though.

It is quiet in here. I went and had an hour long massage this morning. Ahh, it was heaven. Then I met Alex at his work for lunch (they have a nice restaurant/canteen thingy). Now I'm about to look into accupuncture...see if my insurance covers it. Hearty, have you had much luck with it shortening your cycles or do you think it's all down to the Femara?

I hope everyone's having a nice Wednesday.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty it must be so fustrating that this condition is so rare that you have such limited information...Is there anyway of talking to your fs about the spotting and if its connected to the condition?


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls:hi: I hope you all had a nice Christmas

I finally got af on Sunday. Christmas morning I took a test and it came up with a very faint line but then I started spotting later that night so I don't know if it was a chemical or an evap. Either way I'm happy to finally start a new cycle. Unlucky for me, my FS' office is closed this whole week so I was unable to get my cd 3 testing:growlmad: I will still be able to do my saline ultrasound next week. Does only the FSH hormone level have to be tested at cd 3? Can they test my thyroid, estrogen, testosterone etc after that? 

Good luck tomorrow, Lucy:thumbup:

Megg, did you get a scan date yet? I am very excited to hear about it! 

Hearty, I hope the pain you are feeling is just a super o and a nice eggy was released:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Oh sorry *Hearty* - I didn't want to upset anyone. I don't know about the condition you have but I just am so sorry you have to go through this pain and also the unknown a bit since it seems to be rare. You will be a wonderful mom...I really hope that you can have a baby no matter which way he or she comes to you. I guess that's why I shared the article because babies and love can come in so many different ways. :hugs:

*Allie* - Aren't you lucky! Sounds like a great day. When my sister went through her LTTTC journey she went to do acupuncture and went to a naturopath as well and she did get pregnant. She doesn't know if those things had anything to do with it but she said that just doing something proactive to help her through her long journey was helpful emotionally and if it helped physically to conceive then all the better. She now has a beautiful baby daughter. If your insurance covers it then I would go for it.


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I just want to give you a big squeeze :hugs: 

Allie a massage sounds lovely where are you in your cycle? 

Liz I can't believe those comments people have no idea and can be so stupid.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, we must have posted too near the same time as I just saw your post. I'm so sorry about your meltdown! I hope making the cards helps you feel better. Can you talk to your doctor about the spotting and see what they think? Are you 100% sure it's your condition and not ov or the meds? I mean I'm normally one to say trust intuition but sometimes when we're feeling down in the dumps our intuition can be falsely skewed towards the negative. If you can afford it or have someone who will do it, I'm all for surrogacy. It really isn't imminent for you now, though. You still have other options as you know. I know Sarah Jessica Parker did surrogacy...I don't know if it was medical or just not wanting to be pregnant, though. Anyways, I'm rambling. :hugs:

Hoping, I think the rest of the tests can be done any day, but FSH would need to be CD2 or 3. What is a saline ultrasound? Is it like an HSG? Sorry about the witch. :hugs:

Thanks, grandbleu. I like hearing it worked for someone! I don't want to waste money on it, especially if in the end I need to end up trying to Clomid or something, but I figure it's worth a shot! I really think it's my long cycles that have kept me from getting pregnant. I've only ovulated before CD21 once since I've been keeping track.


----------



## cazza22

Oh hearty my love I'm so sorry that I cannot understand more about ur condition Hun it must be so frustrating. On a positive note with this bean the cycle I got caught I had 2 bouts of brown spotting one I'm assuming was OV and the other IB? Fingers crossed it's an extra strong eggy being released xxxx


----------



## Allie84

Hey Lucy, :)

I'm CD9, in the long wait before ov. I'm not temping yet or taking soy or doing anything this cycle since it's my week off from work for the holidays. I'm trying to take away as much stress as I can! I bet ovulation is still over 2 weeks away for me, anyways.


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - My sister basically said she thinks that the combination naturopath and acupuncture helped prepare her body to its best place to have a baby. Like everything was in perfect harmony...it sounds a bit new agey but I really do like the idea of alternative therapies. I would do it myself but I would have no idea where to start in France plus we are not so good with money at the moment so trying to be frugal.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Caz how are you feeling? How's little one doing? :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

That's true Amber and Allie, I didn't consider that I might have had a super strong O. It is in the realm of possibility given the drugs I'm taking. Thanks for giving me that perspective.

Vicky, what they do know about this condition is that it can cause abnormal spotting and bleeding and that it can cause uterine discomfort/pain throughout a woman's cycle. The pain eventually gets so bad that women opt for a hysterectomy as this is the only current treatment for it. I spoke to my FS about this condition already. She has limited knowledge about it. Also, it is one of those conditions that can't be 100% diagnosed until a hysterectomy is done. Based on my MRI and ultrasounds, they've made an educated guess that's what it is. The spotting has stopped for the moment but the cramping has not. It's not horrible cramps, just an all over discomfort in my entire uterus. 

Amber, I think you can get all of your other tests done on other days. I think it is only the FSH that has to be done on day 3. Sorry AF took so long. Also sorry you think it might have been a chemical. Let's just make the assumption that it was an evap for peace of mind. 

Liz, you didn't upset me hon. I've been upset. I think this article is wonderful and I'm truly happy it was written and published in such a respectable publication. I've been making some decisions lately. If I get pregnant and have another mc, I'm not sure how much more I can take. I think I'll talk to Tim at that point about surrogacy. As much as it would kill me not to carry my own baby like I always dreamed, it would kill me even more not to have a baby with him. I need to wait to see if I'm pregnant obviously. Once I know, then I'll go and read the article. I'm just not completely ready to entertain that prospect yet. Not today anyway. 

Allie, I didn't find that acupuncture has helped to shorten my Ov time. I did find it help to regulate my cycles though. It is also just such a relaxing and wonderful thing to do. I highly recommend it.


----------



## cazza22

hey everyone :wave:
back to crappy work 4 me today booooo!! I just wanna hibernate haha lazy cow! I've got a new symptom going on this week I'm ITCHING on my tum and boobs it's the most anoying itch, I'm smothering on the cocoa butter for the stretchies and had my blood pressure checked because I read it can be signs of preaclampsia? My BP is fine though thankfully :thumbup: 

Meggles I remember ur older posts about ur urine not processing hcg in big doses, I think the way you've kept piccies of your tests throughout ur hcg shots is a reallh good idea because when they get darker your gonna know ur numbers are above that of ur hcg shots do over 2000/3000 :winkwink:. I did 36 tests so I'm in no place to tell
you to stop testing :rofl: do whatever keeps you sane baby doll! Xxxx lov ya 

Ps yay I'm an avocado lol xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Caz, look at you with your little avocado at 16 weeks! Congrats honey!

Thanks for all the hugs and squeezes girls. Love you all.


----------



## cazza22

Hey luce :wave: I'm coolio gorgeous how's thee n bubba bean?? All good I hope chicky dee xxxx ooohh n yay for 3+ on Digi :dance: xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Cazza* - Avocados are my favorite...had one tonight with a bit of salt...yum! Glad your baby is busy growing.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- the saline ultrasound is where they inject the uterus with a saline solution to check for abnormalities in the uterus. I hope you get the stress free cycle you want! I thought taking a break from temping and using opk's would be less stressful but I found it to be more because I was unsure of when I o'd so I couldn't be sure when af would arrive. This cycle I will temp until O and then sit back and relax:thumbup:

Hearty- I'll take your advice and assume it was an evap:thumbup:


----------



## cazza22

Thanks heartylicious it's mad isn't it, I'm in shock to be here, don't think it's ever gonna sink in :shrug: keep thinking to myself that I'm imagining this whole thing it's crazy? Then I look down n am like "this may actually happen" I'm doing a good job of staying grounded though I have a good safety guard up! Xxx fx'd this might b the one. Lov u huny I really hope this us an extra strong eggy that is lovely n fertilised as we speak :bunny: xxxx


----------



## cazza22

grandbleu said:

> *Cazza* - Avocados are my favorite...had one tonight with a bit of salt...yum! Glad your baby is busy growing.

do u know what chick.. I've never had one not ever?? I have no idea how big or small they are :rofl: I just know there bigger than an orange because that was last week hehe xxxx glad there yummy though xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Cazza babe. You are so sweet. Yup, it is going to happen for you! So exciting! When is your next scan?

Wow, I can't believe you've never had an avocado. They are delicious. One of my all time favorites! They actually come in different sizes. Some are smaller than oranges. Some are really big. The ones I had in Hawaii were almost the size of a melon! But they are a decent size regardless.


----------



## LucyJ

Happy 16 weeks Caz, I'm doing ok I think feel a bit rough tonight everything I eat tastes a bit odd my nose is blocked up so may be that. Starting to feel really nervous about the scan tomorrow so scared. I feel sick but think that may be nerves rather than pregnancy although hope it is due being pregnant as it's hard to believe I am if that makes sense.

My sil craved avocados when she was pregnant with my niece I'm not a fan of them don't like the texture.


----------



## Allie84

Happy 16 weeks Cazz!!! :dance: You definitely need to try an avocado, they are soooo yummy. Have you ever had guacamole? That's pretty much seasoned avocado. 

Hoping, yeah I'm going to still do my CBFM I think so I have some idea of ovulation. But I don't think I will ovulate until CD30 something so I might stop poas on pricey sticks by then. 

Oh, and did you notice your AF was worse than usual? If it was a pretty normal AF then I bet it was just an evap and not a chemical.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I know you already know this, but you'll only be 5 weeks 6 days tomorrow. There is a huge possibility that you won't see a hb. I want you to prepare yourself for that. Also, they might not see as much as you would like. It doesn't mean there is something wrong, it just means it may be too early. 

Allie, you might Ov sooner than you think. I think it is a good idea to keep track whether by CBFM or temping just so you know. It will be good to be armed with info for your doc in case you want to try meds.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls. How are you all doing?

Hearty big :hugs:I'm sorry but I've missed what you're doing with the expert that you were going to see? When is your appt sweetie? This bloke may be able to really help you. Spotting can still mean BFP, so try not to lose heart yet. I feel your pain with the ovay pain. I'm about 4/5dpo and eel like someone's stabbing me with a knife in the ovaries.

Boo to those who are back at work:growlmad:

That link to the article made interesting reading, but some of the comments were shocking!

Yogi, hope you are feeling a bit calmer. I'm sure for you next scan, you'll see a lovely hb hun.

Hi to Dazed, Hoping, Allie, Grandblue and Cazza.

Hi to newly preggos Lucy and Megg, hope you're doing ok and looking forward to getting some happy news from your scans.:thumbup:

AFM, I've been in bed all day crying. Rang the hospital to see if they had a date for my lap, and apparently they are thinking of not letting me having it on the NHS as it's connected to fertility, which they aren't funding in York at the mo. 

I went off on one big time and ranted on about how my Doctor referred me for pain and spotting back in July, which was nothing to do with fertility and I still haven't had the god damn lap done.

I've now got to see my GP for her to argue the toss with these stupid people. I fucking hate the NHS and wonder why I'm bothering paying my taxes! I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle here and am starting to lose hope. I'm booked to see my GP next week and if I don't get results through her, I'm putting in a formal complaint to York District hospital through the patient liaison service.

Sorry I sound such a miserable cow, I feel like I only ever post negative news on here :cry:

Sorry if I've missed anyone out
xx


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Lucy, I know you already know this, but you'll only be 5 weeks 6 days tomorrow. There is a huge possibility that you won't see a hb. I want you to prepare yourself for that. Also, they might not see as much as you would like. It doesn't mean there is something wrong, it just means it may be too early.
> 
> Allie, you might Ov sooner than you think. I think it is a good idea to keep track whether by CBFM or temping just so you know. It will be good to be armed with info for your doc in case you want to try meds.

True! I will go back to temping on Monday when I go back to work. I already have an apponitment for sometime in January and I think I will ask for an HSG and about meds. An HSG can be done in office, while awake right? 

Lucy, good luck tomorrow!!! Hearty is right, you might not see a HB because it's so early. And we have seen how stressful that has been for Yogi. I really, really hope you see it but I also won't be worried if you don't.


----------



## Allie84

Gosh, Sugar, that's shocking!!! :growlmad: What tool decided "No, we won't let her have it done afterall" ? I want to smack him. Surely the pain and spotting, as you said, is a health issue aside from fertility! It seems like it's in York that you are getting the shaft. Are you planning on moving at any point, ha? Care seems to really differ by region. When I lived in Edinburgh I ended up switching to a surgery on the other side of town because they were the only ones who honored my freaking visa...even though the rules were the same regardless, the surgery near me just decided they wouldn't accept me with my visa. That's a silly example but it made me think of it because there has got to be some sort of accountability and constistency! Which seems to be lacking. I think it's a good idea you're filing a complaint. You're gonna get that lap done, don't worry....some one somewhere will do the right thing. :hugs: 

In the meantime maybe those cramps you're feeling are implantation.


----------



## heart tree

Damn Sugar, that completely sucks!!! You know even here in the US, a lot isn't covered by insurance if it considered "fertility" in nature. I just don't understand who makes these stupid decisions not to cover these procedures. Don't they want more tax payers born into the country? My insurance will cover as many D&Cs as I end up having. They will pay for all of my expenses if I get pregnant and lose a baby. But will they help me stay pregnant? NO! It's crazy. It would be a lot cheaper for the NHS to figure out your issue so you can have a baby rather than to deny you the procedure. I'm so sorry.

And don't worry about your posts. I'm Miss Negativity as well. We'll whine together. 

I just got your card in the mail, btw. Thanks!

Allie you can get an HSG while awake. I did. A word of caution though. I know you don't like taking meds, but I HIGHLY recommend taking something for pain. I took a Vicodin and ibuprofen. I had the Vicodin laying around from my last mc. It helped tremendously. I took all of that because I did my hysteroscopy without anything and I seriously thought I was going to die it hurt so bad. I've heard some women say a few aspirin are all they needed, but I didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Allie, it's most likely endo in all honesty which is getting more and more painful and a lap is the only way to confirm.

When ! paid to see the private Consultant, he recommended that I get a lap and hysteroscopy straight away and wrote this to the NHS, but they are ignoring him. I think I mentioned the cost last time for private - 3,500 quid and we just can't afford it if IVF is needed too.

I've even thought of moving, but you have to lived in the area for quite a while before you're eligible. Half an hour down the road in Leeds they would get this free and an IVF cycle free and 60 miles away, you can get 3 free IVF cycles. It totally sucks!:growlmad:


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie you can get an HSG while awake. I did. A word of caution though. I know you don't like taking meds, but I HIGHLY recommend taking something for pain. I took a Vicodin and ibuprofen. I had the Vicodin laying around from my last mc. It helped tremendously. I took all of that because I did my hysteroscopy without anything and I seriously thought I was going to die it hurt so bad. I've heard some women say a few aspirin are all they needed, but I didn't want to take any chances.

Yowza! Well, I'm not against Vicodin lol. It got me through a tooth infection once and I will always be thankful! 

What's the difference between an hsg, a hysteroscopy and a lap (like Sugar is getting)? I'm so new to all of this. I just want the simplest thing that will tell me if something is wrong.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks hearty I'm prepared not to see a hb but it would be nice but figure its unlikely I'm guessing there is a chance I could be put back date wise. What should I expect to see? God the nerves are kicking in trying to stay calm and not worry but it's so hard.

Sugar that is awful. you've been referred so should get the procedure I so hope your dr sorts it out for you :ninja:


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Hearty. I really feel I've got a strong case to put in a complaint if they won't co-operate. I rang my GP today, and she said she's totally on my side and will put together a letter with me next week to illustrate why I should be entitled to this on the NHS. It's just another bloody delay which I'm so sick of.

Will your insurance not pay for your investigations Hearty?

Forgot to say, yes I'm in the 2ww with you. The soy bought my ov right forward, but I think it's making the ov cramps much worse. I think you said that might happen didn't you?


----------



## sugarlove

Allie, I think with the lap they poke a laparascope through your tum and it helps diagnose endo as they can see the scar tissue etc. They can also treat it there and then if not too severe.

They also often combine a lap with a dye when they inject the dye through the tubes to see if they are blocked. this is pretty much what an HSG is believe. Correct me if I'm wrong girls!

The hysteroscopy is where they go through the cervix with a scope thing and look around there to see if there are any fibroids or polpys there.

Sorry about my limited knowledge!
x


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah a lap is under GA they put a camra through you tummy to have a good look around I've had two done both times they were looking for endo or other possible causes of my horrific periods they never found a reason. Sugar I am still in shock that they are trying to deny you it if they suspect endo then whether or not your trying to conceive shouldn't be a factor it's so stupid I'm glad your dr is supporting you hope it get sorted quickly.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Lucy. I'd be delighted if they did the lap and couldn't find anything, but I've got all the classic signs of it like horrendous pains during AF and ov, back pain, spotting and pain during BDing sometimes.


----------



## heart tree

Yes, you are pretty much right Sugar! The HSG is the dye test. In my case, I didn't do a lap, so it was similar to a hysteroscopy. They inserted a catheter through my cervix, into my uterus and then put dye through the catheter. They x-ray your uterus and tubes to see if the tubes are blocked or if your uterus has an abnormal shape. 

A hysteroscopy is when they insert a catheter through the cervix into the uterus and fill the uterus with saline. Then they insert a tiny camera and look around to see if there are fibroids or polyps. They can then try to remove them on the spot. I had a tiny polyp that she tried to remove. No pain killers for any of this! OUCH! 

The lap is minor surgery where they cut into your belly button to look at the outside of the uterus for endometriosis.

The insertion of the catheter and the saline/dye both are uncomfortable. Way more tolerable with Vicodin though!

Sugar, my insurance paid for investigation up to a point. They tried to charge me for the HSG but I complained and told them it was not for fertility purposes, it was for pain I was having (which actually was true). I also would have been charged for the MRI if they thought it was for fertility. My doctor made a point of saying on my records that it wasn't for fertility purposes. Actually all of it is related to fertility, but if we had said that, it wouldn't have been covered. At this point, nothing else is covered. My meds aren't covered, if I do IUI, it won't be covered. Any more conversations I have with an FS won't be covered. It sucks.

Oh and to answer your question about the doctor in Florida, they haven't received my records yet to review. They want to schedule an appointment but I can't fly 3000 miles for an appointment. I just emailed them and told them I wanted a phone appointment after he reviews my records. If he thinks surgery is an option, I will fly to Florida.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, it sounds like it could be endo to me. If not, it could also be what I have. I don't want to scare you, but they have similar symptoms. The only way they can really diagnose it is with an MRI. Get your lap first. If they don't see endo, you might want to ask them about adenomyosis. 

Lucy, when you say horrific periods, what do you mean? Heavy and painful?


----------



## heart tree

Oh and Luce, I'm not sure what you should see at 5 weeks 6 days on a scan. I can google though!


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty that really is shit! I've personally found ttc to be hard enough on its own, but when you have to fight to get what should be available to you free, it really takes the piss and creates so much more stress!

That sounds like a very sensible decision re the Doctor. I hope he can have a telephone consultation with you soon and can help you hun.


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty what's an MRI? i thought the lap on its own proved endo?


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: to everyone that needs them!


----------



## heart tree

An MRI is like an x-ray but they use magnets instead. It is a common test for many different issues and can be used on any part of the body. It stands for Magnetic Resonance Imaging.

A lap will diagnose endo, without a doubt. What I was saying is that if they don't find endo, you might request an MRI to look for adenomyosis like I have. Often my issue can't be seen on anything but an MRI. I'm not saying you have what I have at all. I'm just suggesting another test if your lap doesn't show endo and you want more info. Honestly though, I'm not thrilled with knowing I have this condition, so maybe you don't want to ask for an MRI.


----------



## LucyJ

All of the above hearty heavy periods horrifically painful spotting in between pain/discomfort during sex (although not all the time I think that the position of my womb is a factor in that as some positions are worse than others) I had all the symptoms of endo but it wasn't they had a really good look around at everything. Had my stomach checked as well after the pernicious anaemia was diagnosed in case I has problems there all normal. My periods have always been bad since I started getting them at 13 they are not as heavy as they used to be when I was in my early 20's but still painful but pretty used to it now so quite good at coping hopefully I won't be having a few for a while.

I tried google but kept on finding negative stories/information decided it was freaking me out so stopped googling. I think I should be able to see a gestational sac and a yolk sac.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Lucy, it sounds just like endo! I can't believe they didn't find any. 

I just googled too and I came up with the same thing, gestational sac and yolk sac. It is possible to see a fetal pole this early, but not necessarily. A fetal pole should be seen by 6 1/2 weeks. A hb would be lovely to see but again might not be seen until 6 1/2 weeks.


----------



## cazza22

Luce I reckon U'll see a gestational sac a yolk sac and if you OV'd a day or 2 earlier there's a possibilty of seeing a fetal pole & HB. I had a teenie tiny fetal pole of 4mm at 6w and a iccle HB but I'm pretty sure I was further on seen as I got put forward at both my other 2 scans so there's a possibility I was more than 6w iykwim? 
What time is ur scan? I'll be thinking of you at that very moment babe xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I was so shocked when I came round and they said everything was normal things got worse which is why I had a second one done about 6 years later and still all was normal. They put me on the pill which eased the flow a bit but that's about it and told me it must be my stomach which I knew it wasn't as I'd had that checked. I was also told to get pregnant as that would sort everything out!! Thanks for checking for me.

Caz my scan is at 8am. Thanks for the advice as long as I see a gestational and yolk sac I think I'll be happy but a hb would be lovely.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks for the info Hearty. I'll just have to pray if I have either conditions, that they aren't too severe. I know endo is graded by severity. Is adenomyosis the same?

Lucy it does sound like you had all the symptoms of endo? Maybe it just improved on it's own :shrug:

Sorry to be graphic, but BDING really hurts doggie style sometimes and I get horrible cramps afterwards. I strongly suspect the pill was masking a lot of symptoms for me.

Lucy, I shall be checking for good news of your scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

PS Hearty, I see you checking out the pregnancy test forum!:haha:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the info on the procedures. I don't fancy any of that! :( I'm going to wait for the 1 year TTC mark before investing in that invasive of testing, I think. It sounds painful and expensive. My insurance doesn't cover fertility stuff, either. So far I'm there under the guise of 'long cycles.' When you mean they go up through your cervix....they cut it? Or can you go near ov when it's open? I'm literally grimacing as I type! I'm really empathetic to all of you who have gone through this much testing. :hugs: You're braver than me. 

Lucy, I will be thinking of you and sending soooooooo many good thoughts your way tomorrow girlie. :hugs:

I'm off to yoga. My mom is acting up again (bipolar) and I need to relieve more stress than a massage can offer. :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Sugar! I'm caught in the act!

I love looking at positive lines. I sometimes scratch my head at some of the ones people post. They are only 7dpo and their tests are super negative, but they think they see a line. Poor things. 

I think my condition is only based on severity because of the symptoms women have. It can cause severe pain throughout your cycle, especially during AF, BD'ing and having a bowel movement, but you can feel it all the time. Luckily, I don't have any of those symptoms. Though this cycle, my uterus has been very crampy/achy on days it normally isn't. I don't know if it is the meds or the condition. I hope you don't have either issue. 

Wow, these cards are going to take me forever to make! I get really ambitious with my projects. You all better frame them! LOL! 

If there are any of you who aren't part of this exchange that want a card, PM me your address.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, you know when you get a pap smear and they put a q-tip into your cervix and swipe it around. It is like that. They push a catheter up through your cervix. They don't cut it. They also don't wait for Ov. In fact, the hysteroscopy has to be done right after you finish AF. So your cervix is super tight and closed. Ouch, ouch, ouch. It really isn't invasive though. But it doesn't feel good.

Have a great yoga class. Sorry about your mom. I really need to get back into yoga. It is one of the only things aside from acupuncture that helps me reduce stress.


----------



## sugarlove

I know Hearty, it is sort of funny when the test is stark white and they are saying that they are defo seeing a line. I've seen people get really arsey if people say they can't see a line too:shrug:

Do as I did with the cards and cheat by buying them!:haha:

Allie sorry to hear your Mum's bi polar is causing you stress. Hope the yoga helps poppet!


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't quote the post apparently... but can I say how horrified I am at the comments quoted from that article?!?! GET A FISH? You've got to be fucking kidding me! And, let one person tell me that I shouldn't have done IVF because not having a baby naturally was God's way of telling me I shouldn't be a parent. I swear, I will find the closest pointy object I can and ram it straight down their ignorant throat! Lesson: Don't mess with hormonal women!



hoping:) said:


> Hi girls:hi: I hope you all had a nice Christmas
> 
> I finally got af on Sunday. Christmas morning I took a test and it came up with a very faint line but then I started spotting later that night so I don't know if it was a chemical or an evap. Either way I'm happy to finally start a new cycle. Unlucky for me, my FS' office is closed this whole week so I was unable to get my cd 3 testing:growlmad: I will still be able to do my saline ultrasound next week. Does only the FSH hormone level have to be tested at cd 3? Can they test my thyroid, estrogen, testosterone etc after that?
> 
> Good luck tomorrow, Lucy:thumbup:
> 
> Megg, did you get a scan date yet? I am very excited to hear about it!
> 
> Hearty, I hope the pain you are feeling is just a super o and a nice eggy was released:hugs:

I did get a scan date. Its a week from Friday @ 8:45am. Countdown ticker in my siggy. :thumbup:



cazza22 said:


> hey everyone :wave:
> back to crappy work 4 me today booooo!! I just wanna hibernate haha lazy cow! I've got a new symptom going on this week I'm ITCHING on my tum and boobs it's the most anoying itch, I'm smothering on the cocoa butter for the stretchies and had my blood pressure checked because I read it can be signs of preaclampsia? My BP is fine though thankfully :thumbup:
> 
> Meggles I remember ur older posts about ur urine not processing hcg in big doses, I think the way you've kept piccies of your tests throughout ur hcg shots is a reallh good idea because when they get darker your gonna know ur numbers are above that of ur hcg shots do over 2000/3000 :winkwink:. I did 36 tests so I'm in no place to tell
> you to stop testing :rofl: do whatever keeps you sane baby doll! Xxxx lov ya
> 
> Ps yay I'm an avocado lol xxxx

Yeah, I'm pretty pleased that I tested so often with my 1st trigger and labelled everything appropriately. Its made me feel much, much better! :) I know that testing more makes some people go bonkers, but that one crappy, cheap test has really set my mind at ease for now. That's why I have 4 more... in case I lose my way again!

Yay for being an avocado! :yipee:



cazza22 said:


> grandbleu said:
> 
> *Cazza* - Avocados are my favorite...had one tonight with a bit of salt...yum! Glad your baby is busy growing.
> 
> do u know what chick.. I've never had one not ever?? I have no idea how big or small they are :rofl: I just know there bigger than an orange because that was last week hehe xxxx glad there yummy though xxxxClick to expand...

I've had an avocado... I think they're disgusting! :sick:



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls. How are you all doing?
> 
> Hearty big :hugs:I'm sorry but I've missed what you're doing with the expert that you were going to see? When is your appt sweetie? This bloke may be able to really help you. Spotting can still mean BFP, so try not to lose heart yet. I feel your pain with the ovay pain. I'm about 4/5dpo and eel like someone's stabbing me with a knife in the ovaries.
> 
> Boo to those who are back at work:growlmad:
> 
> That link to the article made interesting reading, but some of the comments were shocking!
> 
> Yogi, hope you are feeling a bit calmer. I'm sure for you next scan, you'll see a lovely hb hun.
> 
> Hi to Dazed, Hoping, Allie, Grandblue and Cazza.
> 
> Hi to newly preggos Lucy and Megg, hope you're doing ok and looking forward to getting some happy news from your scans.:thumbup:
> 
> AFM, I've been in bed all day crying. Rang the hospital to see if they had a date for my lap, and apparently they are thinking of not letting me having it on the NHS as it's connected to fertility, which they aren't funding in York at the mo.
> 
> I went off on one big time and ranted on about how my Doctor referred me for pain and spotting back in July, which was nothing to do with fertility and I still haven't had the god damn lap done.
> 
> I've now got to see my GP for her to argue the toss with these stupid people. I fucking hate the NHS and wonder why I'm bothering paying my taxes! I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle here and am starting to lose hope. I'm booked to see my GP next week and if I don't get results through her, I'm putting in a formal complaint to York District hospital through the patient liaison service.
> 
> Sorry I sound such a miserable cow, I feel like I only ever post negative news on here :cry:
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out
> xx

OMG! That's horrendous treatment! I can't believe that they should be able to deny you just because it COULD be related to fertility. Its also related to your flippin' health!!! :hissy:



heart tree said:


> Yes, you are pretty much right Sugar! The HSG is the dye test. In my case, I didn't do a lap, so it was similar to a hysteroscopy. They inserted a catheter through my cervix, into my uterus and then put dye through the catheter. They x-ray your uterus and tubes to see if the tubes are blocked or if your uterus has an abnormal shape.
> 
> A hysteroscopy is when they insert a catheter through the cervix into the uterus and fill the uterus with saline. Then they insert a tiny camera and look around to see if there are fibroids or polyps. They can then try to remove them on the spot. I had a tiny polyp that she tried to remove. No pain killers for any of this! OUCH!
> 
> The lap is minor surgery where they cut into your belly button to look at the outside of the uterus for endometriosis.
> 
> The insertion of the catheter and the saline/dye both are uncomfortable. Way more tolerable with Vicodin though!
> 
> Sugar, my insurance paid for investigation up to a point. They tried to charge me for the HSG but I complained and told them it was not for fertility purposes, it was for pain I was having (which actually was true). I also would have been charged for the MRI if they thought it was for fertility. My doctor made a point of saying on my records that it wasn't for fertility purposes. Actually all of it is related to fertility, but if we had said that, it wouldn't have been covered. At this point, nothing else is covered. My meds aren't covered, if I do IUI, it won't be covered. Any more conversations I have with an FS won't be covered. It sucks.
> 
> Oh and to answer your question about the doctor in Florida, they haven't received my records yet to review. They want to schedule an appointment but I can't fly 3000 miles for an appointment. I just emailed them and told them I wanted a phone appointment after he reviews my records. If he thinks surgery is an option, I will fly to Florida.

I like the plan with the FL doc! I hope they get the records and phone appt done quickly so you'll have a better idea of the next step! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Wow Lucy, it sounds just like endo! I can't believe they didn't find any.
> 
> I just googled too and I came up with the same thing, gestational sac and yolk sac. It is possible to see a fetal pole this early, but not necessarily. A fetal pole should be seen by 6 1/2 weeks. A hb would be lovely to see but again might not be seen until 6 1/2 weeks.

I've found the same thing. I'm trying to figure out what I'll see too. I'm going to be right on that cusp of "could but might not" stuff. I'll be 6+3... which is basically 6.5 weeks... but its a time when even 2-3 days can make a HUGE difference. And, I have a feeling that I'm going to be dangerously close to spiraling into a bad place if I'm on the "might not" end of things...


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... P.S. I've loved all the cards I've gotten so far! If I could stop sleeping all day, I could create/mail the ones you lot!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls what would I do without you all, you really do keep me with one foot in reality the other is totally in crazy town :haha:

Allie enjoy your yoga hope it helps you distress :hugs:

Right girls I am off to bed going to try and get some :sleep:

Love to all :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I think af was pretty normal for me... the beginning may have been a little heavier but I'm just going to think of it as an evap. PS- I love your hoody:thumbup: I went to UCCS:D

Hearty- thanks for letting us know vicodin takes the edge off. I have some left over from my mc so I will definitely be taking it for my saline ultrasound next week

Sugar- it does sound like endo. I have symptoms that lead me to believe I may have it as well. I usually have very painful periods and bowel movements during that time of the month are not so pleasant either:nope:


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping, I hope neither of us have nasty endo!

Night everyone
xx


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely hoping that no one has endo! :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies, I will do a catch up in a minute but just wanted to post an update.

Got a call from my doctor today regarding my blood tests and ultrasound results...She was at first very pleased with my bloods because they had gone up to 60,000 last Thursday, from 38,000 on Tuesday and she said once they are that high they don't expect them to double every 48 hours anyways. 

But she wants me to go again in 2 days for another scan because they only saw a gestational sac and yolk sac and couldn't be certain if they saw the start of a fetal pole or not. 

And because I am a POAS addict, I POAS today and the test line is lighter than it was a week ago. It's lighter than the control line, and last week the test line was darker than the control line. I'm gutted.


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, sweetie, don't look at those lines. Think about it logically. If your hcg numbers are that high, then the lines don't really matter. These lines only measure hcg. We know your hcg numbers are high. We know you are pregnant. The only reason to get concerned is about them getting lighter is in super early pregnancy when they would go from a number at say 500 hcg and drop to under 20 hcg. 

I'm glad you are getting another scan. Everything I read today while I was investigating for Lucy was that a fetal pole should be seen by 6 +3. Before then it can be too early. When you got your first scan you saw everything that is normal, a gestational sac and a yolk sac. By this next scan you should see a fetal pole and a hb. I'm guessing since they saw the start of a fetal pole, you are going to see a nice full fetal pole at the next scan.

Don't count yourself or your bean out yet. There is nothing suggesting that this isn't a viable pregnancy at this point.


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi, listen to Hearty!!! Everything is fine, and those are great numbers. They are just making certain is all....and just think, there is a great chance you are going to see a heartbeat at your next scan :)


----------



## yogi77

Thanks Hearty and Mel but that test just has me gutted. I'm an idiot for POAS at this point :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

ignore the test! You are pregnant. There is no way you would go from 60,000 to under 25 that quickly!


----------



## heart tree

Exactly Mel. There is absolutely NO WAY that your numbers would fall that drastically without you knowing. 

After each of my mcs, I didn't even have a baby inside me and my tests were very positive for weeks. Weeks. Hcg just doesn't drop like that. If it did, you would be bleeding and cramping right now. Trust me, you would know. 

:hugs:

Honey, I wish there was something that would make you feel better. The only thing that will make you feel better is seeing that hb in 2 days.

Just because many of us has had more than one loss doesn't make you part of that awful club. Most women don't have more than one. Please hang onto that if you can.


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, when did you POAS? Any way your pee was diluted?


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, I hope you come back here. I want you to read this blog I just found. Also read the comments below the blog entry. These are real women with the same stories. It is quite fascinating. What they are saying is that once you hit the threshold of 30,000 the lines start to get lighter! Please read. Maybe it will make you feel better.

https://timetomakeababy.wordpress.com/2009/08/20/hpt-free-zone/


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi, your scan is going to make you feel so much better. You are going to see your little bean and that heart beat is probably going to be detected as well. You will leave that scan in tears of joy! Please read Hearty's article........ :hugs: sweetie


----------



## yogi77

Thanks so much Hearty for finding that, it is quite interesting for sure...and a teeny tiny bit reassuring but I am pretty down right now...but thanks so much for finding it :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

There is nothing that is going to make you feel better except that baby's heartbeat. But even if you can feel a tiny bit better, I aim to please. :hugs:

I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Dazed

Hearty, I'm sorry your having such a hard time lately. I wish I could just come over there and give you a hug! :hugs:
Sugar, that is shit about the NHS (?). Some things are just not right! :hugs:
Yogi, I wanna give you a hug too! :hugs:
Caz, is it possible the itching could be due to ecsema (sp?, dry skin). When it get cold and hot during the season changes it acts up on me on my hips and just under my boobs. The itching is horrible! Most times my hubby seems like he is going to tie my hands around my back just to keep me from scratching.

Hugs all around :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks babe. I'll take the cyber hug for sure. There is no doubt, emotions run high with this ttc business. How are you doing?


----------



## Megg33k

If your numbers are up to 60,000, then you might be nearing "the hook effect" levels. At some point, the test can't handle proper detection of high levels and doesn't work as expected anymore. Stop testing. If I was still having blood results done, I'd never have tested again.


----------



## Allie84

Yogi, these are wise women with wise words....I really would not put any thought into an HPT at this point. Actually I know that's impossible! But that blog Hearty posted was really interesting and one of the comments mentioned the phenomena that Megg suggested. I'm glad you have another scan scheduled, for peace of mind. :hugs:

Oh, girls, thanks you SO MUCH for the cards. :hugs: I walked into the house tonight in a really sad mood, and I got 3 cards in the mail today from you girls. It was so lovely to get them I almost started to cry! Yours got put in the mail today....sorry so late. :blush: 

Oh, and I really, really hope no one has endo. There's always a chance you are like Lucy and have the symptoms but no endo! FX.

Hearty, you are just amazing! I love how you are able to talk someone through a crisis through posting. I wish there was a you to help you feel better when you're feeling down. Wow, that made no sense in words like it did in my head!



hoping:) said:


> Allie- I think af was pretty normal for me... the beginning may have been a little heavier but I'm just going to think of it as an evap. PS- I love your hoody:thumbup: I went to UCCS:D

I bet it wasn't a chemical then, just a pesky evap! I went to CU Boulder but since I'm from the Springs I don't mind UCCS either! :thumbup: Good luck with your hysterscopy. Glad you have some Vicodin on hand!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, thanks Allie, those were very kind words. You all offer me so much as well!

How was yoga?

I had a good conversation with my friend who had a mc a few months ago. You might remember me talking about her. She got pregnant again (she's 38 and did IUI) and ended up with twins. She gave me some good love and support. She is a social worker and helped me to work through my feelings. She had me look at my options, including surrogacy and made sure to let me know that I still had a lot of options available. It made me feel better to talk to her. 

I haven't had any spotting today. I haven't felt my uterus as much today, though it is still noticeable. I'm in a better place this evening.

I'm loving how these cards are turning out. I'm almost done cutting everything and tomorrow I'll start gluing. I hope to get them out by Friday or Saturday. 

I think it's fun how they are all trickling in. It's nice to get things in the mail.


----------



## Allie84

Yoga was great! :) I felt kind of light headed but they always have it soooo hot in there! The cycle I got my BFP last spring I was doing Yoga weekly. It could have been a coincidence or maybe it was that I was so relaxed. 

I'm glad you had a good conversation with your friend! She's right, you really do have so many options. I'm happy you're in a better place this evening. I'm excited to get your card! I love getting crafty...maybe next year.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, ladies! Sorry I've been asleep all day! :dohh: 

:hugs: to those who need them!

I know y'all think I'm crazy for still testing... but I promised someone in another thread I'd test with more concentrated urine and its LOADS darker than yesterday's test! So, even if it was a bit nuts to keep testing, its actually put my mind at ease even more! I'm done for now. I think I'll probably look at another closer to the scan next Friday, just to build my confidence again if I need it... but I'll resist if I'm still feeling okay about things! Whatever it takes to get us through, eh?
 



Attached Files:







test 1229 comparison dry.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vickyd

Goodmorning!!

Hearty last night i went online to see what i could find about this adenomyosis. I dont mean to be a smartass but im wondering how you can have this without practically any symptom. I read that the only way to diagnose is a hystorectomy as you said, and since thats not always possible MRI COMBINED with symptoms are used to aid diagnosis. I read some horrific pain stories, and tbh your story is the only pain free one. If you have acssess to pubmed than you can see some articles (research based) where cytoreductive surgery was sucsessful and allowed a large porportion of women carry to term without complications.


----------



## vickyd

Megg test all you want babes if it makes you feel better! who are we to judge???We are all a bunch of nutters anyway!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Morning all* :wave:

*I have to read back but I just wanted to say:*

*Lucy* - Good luck and :dust: for your scan today. I know you are scared but I'm sure this is your forever baby. 

*On another note:*

We should really be buying some stock in HPTs...apparently they just fly off the shelf :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

We do need stock in HPT's! :blush:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Morning girls!!

Sorry I haven't been about, i've been at my parents since boxing day and back at work today, boooo!!

I am STILL poorly, eurgh, but definitely on the mend and managed to sleep last night.

I'll catch up properly but just noticed something about itchy boobs cazz- I got terribly itchy boobs at about 13 weeks and then ended up with lovely purple stretchmarks underneath my boobs which won't go! argh! So get moisturizing!


----------



## Sparkly

Hi Ladies, it taken me ages to catch up with you all....and tbh I can't remember a lot of what I've read now!

Cazza and Cesca - baby oil for those itchy boobs and bellies, it worked a treat for me and I only got 2 little stretch marks on my tummy and they were in the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy, I used to apply it twice a day.

Dawny - I would suggest a graduated bob, longer at the front, I can't really tell but I think your hair is fine, so don't have layers cut into it, it will go too wispy and look bitty, you need a little height on top, not too much just lightly back-comb it they gently brush over, this is what I do with mine. Also I think you need a fringe, a side sweeping one would be best to break up your forehead. If you want to change the colour I would say caramel highlights would look good , maybe in the underneath layers, if you don't want the roots to be too obvious....that is my professional opinion :flower:

There seems to have been a few down days around here lately, I hope everyone is feeling a little brighter today.

Yogi - It is only natural for you to be nervous hun, but your betas are fantastic, like the others have said I'm sure your scan will be great x


----------



## grandbleu

I agree with *Sparkly*! *Dawny* a graduated bob is great for thinner hair (I had that cut awhile ago and it is good for fine hair - if that's what you have I think). I have had layers and they look good as well but only if you have longer hair (at least for me) otherwise it didn't suit me when I had shorter hair.

Here's a pic that I love...you could do it with or without the bangs.

Spoiler

You could do it even more dramatic with the short and long but this is a milder version of the graduated bob


----------



## dawny690

grandbleu said:


> I agree with *Sparkly*! *Dawny* a graduated bob is great for thinner hair (I had that cut awhile ago and it is good for fine hair - if that's what you have I think). I have had layers and they look good as well but only if you have longer hair (at least for me) otherwise it didn't suit me when I had shorter hair.
> 
> Here's a pic that I love...you could do it with or without the bangs.
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 150475
> You could do it even more dramatic with the short and long but this is a milder version of the graduated bob

*I like the look of that hair style but I have quite thick hair so would it still work? xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> I agree with *Sparkly*! *Dawny* a graduated bob is great for thinner hair (I had that cut awhile ago and it is good for fine hair - if that's what you have I think). I have had layers and they look good as well but only if you have longer hair (at least for me) otherwise it didn't suit me when I had shorter hair.
> 
> Here's a pic that I love...you could do it with or without the bangs.
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 150475
> You could do it even more dramatic with the short and long but this is a milder version of the graduated bob
> 
> 
> *I like the look of that hair style but I have quite thick hair so would it still work? xxxx*Click to expand...

I believe it could! I have very thick hair and manage a short style! :)


----------



## dawny690

*Is she famous I seem to recognise her from something/somewhere? xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

It's Nicole Richie...I have fine hair but a lot of it but it's still fine (not thick). I think it could work for thick hair too like Megg said.


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> It's Nicole Richie...I have fine hair but a lot of it but it's still fine (not thick). I think it could work for thick hair too like Megg said.

I knew she looked a bit like Paris Hilton for a reason! I associate the 2 of them strongly! LOL Great haircut, but she just annoys me so much!


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> I knew she looked a bit like Paris Hilton for a reason! I associate the 2 of them strongly! LOL Great haircut, but she just annoys me so much!

She used to annoy me but since she's had her two kids she's calmed down and stays out of the limelight and doesn't seem to seek attention like she did before...Paris just never stops (she definitely annoys me still!). In the end they are both just famous for being rich which is all a bit silly.


----------



## VGibs

dawny690 said:


> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> I agree with *Sparkly*! *Dawny* a graduated bob is great for thinner hair (I had that cut awhile ago and it is good for fine hair - if that's what you have I think). I have had layers and they look good as well but only if you have longer hair (at least for me) otherwise it didn't suit me when I had shorter hair.
> 
> Here's a pic that I love...you could do it with or without the bangs.
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 150475
> You could do it even more dramatic with the short and long but this is a milder version of the graduated bob
> 
> 
> *I like the look of that hair style but I have quite thick hair so would it still work? xxxx*Click to expand...

Is you hair straight or wavy??? A graduated bob is a good solution for either hair type but you need to do some investigating into how the graduation would be cut in. For instance a thin type of hair would need some blunt edging in order to create bulk and height while thick hair needs more of a elongated point cut to get some of the heaviness out and help with movement. Which is a tricky way to do it unless you see someone who has a lot of experience. OH I was a stylist for 10 years so I am not just talking out of my butt. haha


----------



## Megg33k

Listen to Virginia! She sounds smart! LOL

Liz - I didn't realize she'd had a 2nd kid! :dohh: Jeez! I'm SO out of the loop!


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> Liz - I didn't realize she'd had a 2nd kid! :dohh: Jeez! I'm SO out of the loop!

Yep a girl and a boy now...I'm too into the loop but really only celebs with babies because I torture myself going on the celebrity baby sites to see who's preggo and who's having a kid...I'm really a masochist because all it does is make me jealous and sad. However there are a bunch of celebs who have also been really honest about M/Cs they've had and how painful it was emotionally...it's nice that some can be so open because a lot of people just don't talk about baby losses.


----------



## dawny690

VGibs said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> I agree with *Sparkly*! *Dawny* a graduated bob is great for thinner hair (I had that cut awhile ago and it is good for fine hair - if that's what you have I think). I have had layers and they look good as well but only if you have longer hair (at least for me) otherwise it didn't suit me when I had shorter hair.
> 
> Here's a pic that I love...you could do it with or without the bangs.
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 150475
> You could do it even more dramatic with the short and long but this is a milder version of the graduated bob
> 
> 
> *I like the look of that hair style but I have quite thick hair so would it still work? xxxx*Click to expand...
> 
> Is you hair straight or wavy??? A graduated bob is a good solution for either hair type but you need to do some investigating into how the graduation would be cut in. For instance a thin type of hair would need some blunt edging in order to create bulk and height while thick hair needs more of a elongated point cut to get some of the heaviness out and help with movement. Which is a tricky way to do it unless you see someone who has a lot of experience. OH I was a stylist for 10 years so I am not just talking out of my butt. hahaClick to expand...

*Its straight hun I will see if I can see a good stylist  xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls well I'm back from the scan with mixed emotions to be honest had to have an internal scan as she couldn't see enough withi the external there is a sac there but they couldn't see the baby yet so we have to go back in a weeks time for another scan. I know there was a good chance that we wouldn't see a hb but she didn't say anything about a yolk sac so now I'm scared that it's another mmc. I felt quite calm initially after the scan but now I've got home and got on google I've scared myself. They didn't give me much info just said my dates could be a bit behind and I'm only between 5 and 6 weeks so it could be to early. So we are now in another week wait. I am so scared. On a plus side some of my bloods are back and they were all normal. She did say if it is another miscarriage there are some other bloods they haven't done but she said we will see what happens next week. I don't know if she said that because of my history or if she thought it was another one surely if she was concerned she would of said something. I was a mess in there shaking like a leaf trying not to cry although I did there were two other women there all happy and smiley and I thought how lovely to have that pure joy I must of looked a right state.


----------



## dawny690

*Oh Lucy I think its just early and when you go back in a week's time your bubba will be there showing its self to you xxxx*


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy it's still early days.

Did you get a good look at the screen? The yolk sac is quite bright and white so it makes the whole sac almost look glowing, when there is no yolk it's a bit dull. You may not have noticed either way though. I know some hospitals don't even bother mentioning the yolk sac to you.


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, I'm doing good chick! New car has my mind off of the suspected tww, but I'm still bding just incase I was wrong (and because hubby can't get enough :haha:).
How are your spirits today? Good I hope.


----------



## Dazed

Lucy :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine hun.


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca I didn't get a look at the screen she kept it tilted toward her and I was such a wreck I couldn't look at it kept my eyes on Steve occasionally looking at Dawn the scan lady's face Steve could see a bit but not much. She just said there's a sac and it is in the right place. Im hoping it's just early I guess we've been here before so it's scary and your mind goes for worst case scenario. Although in our first pregnancy we had an early scan and they couldn't see much but a week later we saw a heartbeat although we went on to loss our little one.

Going to try and not think about it and stay away from google.


----------



## Megg33k

5+6 is super early and even 2-3 days makes a HUGE difference at this point. I bet you'll have good news in a week!


----------



## msarkozi

yes, stay away from google Lucy. I think it is just too early and that when you go back, you will see more. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Here's my thinking *Lucy* - if you know when you ovulated and BDed and LMP that's a good start but then honestly what happens once the sperm get in the uterus etc. who knows...maybe it took a day or two to actually conceive and then implantation from then can take another 6-12 days apparently so even though you might be 5+6 ideally...there may be some give or take on that number and more likely take. It's super early to see lots of stuff so don't worry too much right away. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - I am sure everything will be fine and it was just too early to see anything xxx

Sorry i have not been about as much i have been reading but just not saying much. Feel a bit adrift at the min being in limbo land. Good news though Ela is pregnant and puppies are due in early feb :happydance: The scan was amazing and you could see the scans with the ickle puppy inside and the heart beating away. Was very much like my scan at 6 weeks!

Going to try my doppler on her over the week end to see if it will pick up puppy heart beats :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Luce im sorry but i think its wrong that they booked your scan so early! I had to beg my doc to get seen at 7 weeks! So early on in a pregnancy so many things can alter what is seen on the scan. Again i went in when i thought i was 7w3d and i was a week behind at 6w3d. If i had gone in earlier i would have seen jack and been a wreck. Please dont stress about what is seen so early on. Give it at least a week. In the mean time feel free to express any lunacy, we will help you through it!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls you have calmed me a bit which is a good thing. 

Vicky I was expecting a scan for the beginning of Jan so was surprised when I had a message left for me saying it was going to be this week. Guess this is the problem with early scans I'm going to keep myself busy this week Steve and I went and bought our Christmas present today we got each other little things and agreed to buy a joint main present we've got ourselves a little tv with DVD player in it for the kitchen I can cook and watch a film or play a cd which will be nice.

I hope the week goes quickly. Thanks for letting me express my lunacy :wacko:


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy, I reiterate what the other girls have said, it is really early and I'm sure that you'll see far more next week.

Try and stay positive if you can poppet
:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Chart Question!* :)

So *FF* is saying I ovulated *CD16 *which is a little late for me but not unheard of (it's only 2 days later than my average *day 14*). However I had one spot of blood on *day 12* (I get that every once in awhile when I ovulate and specifically got it the only time I conceived - so I consider it a lucky spot!). Is there any possibility that *FF* is wrong and I ovulated earlier?, say, *Day 13*. I know my temps don't support it and since my M/C my CM has really dried up hence the fact we are using Conceive Plus to help me out so I don't track CM and honestly cannot for the life of my determine CP. Just wondering what you all think. 

Merci :winkwink:


----------



## sugarlove

Grandbleu, yes FF can be wrong sometimes. I'm pretty sure I ov on xmas eve, but it hasn't picked that up as I've been a bit erratic taking my temps this month.

You can always play around and try and override it if you're not happy with it.

Good luck!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy I'm glad you got today over with. It sounds like a great start to a sticky pregnancy in my opinion. I like what the others have said about dates being a little off and the fact that a couple of days make a huge difference this early on. If the doctor were concerned, she would have said so What day is your next scan? 

It's super early in the morning here. I just wanted to check in with Lucy. I'll read and respond to everything else later. 

Nato and Mel also have appointments today.


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *Nato* and *Mel*! Wishing only good news for the both of you. Thanks for the reminder *Amanda* :winkwink:

*PS.* It's hard to keep up as the thread flies...is there a central place where all appts/scans/etc. are written down...:shrug: just wondering.
*
PPS. *Thanks *Sugar* - I always feel a bit naughty trying to override the FF fertility gods. Also I sort of know in the back of my head that they are probably 90% right and I just want an earlier O day because it just fits better with my BD action and that damn spot that is confusing me??? Can you spot and have ovulation 4 days later???


----------



## sugarlove

Bleu, I've come to the conclusion that anything is normal in a cycle:haha:

I've just been playing with my FF and I don't get why it hasn't picked up ov. I had one temp, tip, but the rest of them are high :shrug:

good luck to those who have scans today:thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - just peeked at your chart and I see what you mean. It must be Day 14 for ovulation from your CM/positive OPKs/and major temp increase. I assume that dip was just a freak temp and you could even "ignore" it and maybe then FF would be happy to put CD14 as O day???


----------



## heart tree

Liz I don't want to rain on your parade but I've found FF to be extremely accurate as long as I'm temping properly. I've even gotten false positive opks and my temps didn't confirm ov. Then I would get a temp rise later and sure enough I always got AF 12 to 13 days later. If you look at my chart 3 cycles ago where I ov'd on CD 32 you'll see an example of that. The opks I use are the smiley face ones so I wasn't reading the lines wrong.

You also can have a spot of blood several days before ov. There are a few theories about why this happens. One is that the egg is bursting through the follicle causing a little blood. But if that were the case you would see a temp rise shortly thereafter. Another reason is that the change in estrogen can cause a little spotting as well. This can happen several days before ov. 

Honestly it doesn't look like you ov'd on cd 12. But you bd'd plenty to catch the egg. Even if you change your chart to make it look better, it isn't going to change what really is happening inside your body. Don't worry too much about it. You did everything right this cycle.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Amanda*...for your honesty. I was grabbing at straws a bit there. As much as I hate to admit it FF is actually amazing and always has done a good job for me (even if I feel like a petulant child and want to rebel against its facts and figures). OK I concede...O day remains day 16.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Amanda :hugs:

Good luck to NATO and Mel hope all goes well for them both.

I am so :sleep: watching tv curled up on the sofa trying to stay awake as I know if I fall asleep I probably won't sleep tonight.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks girls....I will update later once I am home......just finishing my cereal and then I am going to hit the road


----------



## sugarlove

Hmm, I've just tried to discard that low temp on FF Bleu and it's still not showing ov. I've also tried adding a few high temps for the next few days, and it still won't give me a coverline:shrug:

Hearty, charty expert:haha: have you any advice as to why it won't pick up ov?


----------



## sugarlove

Raz that's great news about your dog, and so cute that you are going to use your dopler on her. I can't wait to see pics of the little puppies when they're born:happydance:


----------



## sugarlove

PS Raz, it's a shame we can't all be like dogs and get knocked up so easily! They seem to BD once, and that's it!:haha:


----------



## grandbleu

Razcox said:


> Good news though Ela is pregnant and puppies are due in early feb :happydance: The scan was amazing and you could see the scans with the ickle puppy inside and the heart beating away. Was very much like my scan at 6 weeks!
> 
> Going to try my doppler on her over the week end to see if it will pick up puppy heart beats :thumbup:

Very cool and congratulations to your Dog Ela! I would love a dog...is that her in your avatar?..German shepherd? That's one of our favorites...too bad we're not closer or we would provide a puppy a new home...I would love one especially after my loss...I need to give my extra love to someone.


----------



## Razcox

grandbleu said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Good news though Ela is pregnant and puppies are due in early feb :happydance: The scan was amazing and you could see the scans with the ickle puppy inside and the heart beating away. Was very much like my scan at 6 weeks!
> 
> Going to try my doppler on her over the week end to see if it will pick up puppy heart beats :thumbup:
> 
> Very cool and congratulations to your Dog Ela! I would love a dog...is that her in your avatar?..German shepherd? That's one of our favorites...too bad we're not closer or we would provide a puppy a new home...I would love one especially after my loss...I need to give my extra love to someone.Click to expand...

Yes thats the one! She is a Northern Inuit which were a mix of husky, mal and GSD at the start. 

I dont know what i would have done with out my woofs through all this and now the puppies give me something else to focus on for a little while.


----------



## Razcox

sugarlove said:


> PS Raz, it's a shame we can't all be like dogs and get knocked up so easily! They seem to BD once, and that's it!:haha:

LOL i know we took her to the dog twice the deed was done in 10 mins and she is knocked up on the 1st try! Mine you i wouldnt want to act like she did for 3 days every month when i was ready to be fertalised!! LOL


----------



## grandbleu

I agree...I'm actually jealous they get pregnant so fast :blush: LOL

She is beautiful and it will be so fun to take care of those pups in a month or two!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for looking into adeno for me Vicky. I&#8217;m not completely symptomless unfortunately. I was on birth control pills for 17 years. I went off when I decided to ttc 3 years ago. BCPs can actually help because they are reducing the estrogen you produce. Once I went off, I started having midcycle spotting that wasn&#8217;t related to Ov. And it wasn&#8217;t just one day. I&#8217;d have several days of it about a week before Ov. After my first pregnancy ended, I had a day where I had an excruciating stabbing pain in my ovary area and had a ton of brown blood come out for 10 days or so mid-cycle. They thought it was a ruptured cyst but couldn&#8217;t find evidence of it. Since then, I&#8217;ve had a pulsing sensation in that area almost daily, but most pronounced when I have AF, am spotting mid-cycle or am pregnant. The area feels like it is being irritated. My uterus lately has been very achy constantly. The reason I had the MRI was because the doctor saw an abnormal shape to my uterus with my HSG but couldn&#8217;t say what was causing it. Once the MRI was done, he saw the tissue in my uterine wall pushing down on my uterus causing the abnormal shape. I&#8217;ve read that some women don&#8217;t know they have it until they have a C-section and then it is diagnosed. The women who have MRIs to diagnose it are obviously in severe pain. If I hadn&#8217;t had my mcs and the HSG, I might not have had it diagnosed for a long time. My friend works for the FDA. I will ask her to pull some research based articles for me. I contacted the Florida doctor again and they are going to schedule a phone appointment for me in mid January.

Gaynor and Virginia, are you hair stylists? You seem to know so much!

Liz, I&#8217;m a celeb whore too. I also like Nicole Richie now that she&#8217;s had her kids. Did you see that her ex-stylist, Rachel Zoe is pregnant? I&#8217;m in total shock. She&#8217;s so anorexic looking I really didn&#8217;t think she&#8217;d be able to get pregnant. For some reason that bugs me. I know, I&#8217;m horrible. I do like the stories of older celebs who have had issues and then get their babies though. Gulianna and Bill (the guy who won the first Apprentice and the woman who hosts the E channel) have my heart. She&#8217;s 35, couldn&#8217;t get pregnant, was told to gain weight which she did. She finally moved to IVF, got pregnant and had a mc. Did IVF again and it didn&#8217;t work. And doing it all on national TV! She&#8217;s a stronger woman than me. 

Lisa, my spirits are good so far today, but it&#8217;s only 8am for me! LOL! What kind of car did you get?

Raz, how are you doing sweets? I&#8217;m so sorry you are in limbo land. How is your body doing? Congrats on your dog. How long do dogs stay pregnant? It doesn&#8217;t sound like very long! I wouldn&#8217;t mind being a dog. You don&#8217;t have to do OPKs and you get knocked up with multiples very easily.

ARGH, my computer battery is dying. Sugar, I&#8217;ll look at your chart from my phone and get back to you.


----------



## grandbleu

heart tree said:


> Liz, I&#8217;m a celeb whore too. I also like Nicole Richie now that she&#8217;s had her kids. Did you see that her ex-stylist, Rachel Zoe is pregnant? I&#8217;m in total shock. She&#8217;s so anorexic looking I really didn&#8217;t think she&#8217;d be able to get pregnant. For some reason that bugs me. I know, I&#8217;m horrible. I do like the stories of older celebs who have had issues and then get their babies though. Gulianna and Bill (the guy who won the first Apprentice and the woman who hosts the E channel) have my heart. She&#8217;s 35, couldn&#8217;t get pregnant, was told to gain weight which she did. She finally moved to IVF, got pregnant and had a mc. Did IVF again and it didn&#8217;t work. And doing it all on national TV! She&#8217;s a stronger woman than me.

Oh I'm glad I'm not the only one...I don't buy the mags or anything so I get my smutty information for free off the net (does that make it better???). I agree with you about the E presenter and her partner...heartbreaking especially since we know first hand the pain of losing a baby and difficulties getting pregnant...no way could I do it on TV. I was actually surprised Nicole had two pregnancies being such a skinny merinny herself...Rachel is a bit older and skinny as well...it does provide hope I suppose or jealousy depending which way you look at it. This year I think I've found out Pink, Mariah Carey, Celine Dion, obviously Lily Allen (poor thing) have all suffered M/Cs before...I'm not a huge fan of any of them but it humanized celebrities for me a bit...OK enough about celebs...my OH thinks I'm mad!


----------



## Dazed

heart tree said:


> Lisa, my spirits are good so far today, but its only 8am for me! LOL! What kind of car did you get?

Its a 2011 Ford Fiesta! I'm loving it so far, but still lots to play with.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar why do you have open circles for all of your temps post ov? I'm thinking that might be why FF isn't giving you crosshairs.


----------



## heart tree

Wow you got a brand new car! How fun! We just spent $700 fixing some things on our 2003 Toyota yesterday. How nice to have a brand new car with no worries! Yay for you!

Liz I read online and read the mags at the gym. I have to admit I buy them but only when I'm flying on a plane. Otherwise I refuse to pay money. I agree with your comments about the women who have had mcs. I like them much more now. And like you I'm not really a fan of any of them in general. Nicole was scary skinny and did heroin! Now she seems healthy though. Just found out a second ago that Natalie Portman is pregnant. She lost a ton of weight for Black Swan. Ok I'm done talking celebs too !


----------



## grandbleu

heart tree said:


> Just found out a second ago that Natalie Portman is pregnant. She lost a ton of weight for Black Swan. Ok I'm done talking celebs too !

Squeaking in one more celeb comment...:blush: Natalie was the instigator for the big blow out with OH because I was on some site just browsing and found out and for some reason got pissed (I actually do like her) and said something a bit mean out loud and then it all got out of hand...I try to be happy but it's still hard unless I know they've had a hard time...Ok promise that's it!:winkwink:


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, repairs are the reason that I went ahead and bought a new one. There's nothing wrong with my car now, but I really loved the car and its my first actual "New" car.


----------



## vickyd

I was releived when Nicole Richie gave birth! Just proved to me that past behavior really doesnt affect ttc and pregnancy lol!

Hearty hope you dont mind but ill be asking my doc about your case on Janurary 13th when i go in for my scan. He collaborates with the top FS in the country who deals with really difficult cases. Maybe he can pick his brain....


----------



## sugarlove

Right I've decided that I want to be reincarnated as a dog! Many are pampered, live a completely stress free life, get knocked up as easy as wink and their pregnancy lasts 9 weeks:haha:

Dazed congrats on your new car. You should try and post a pic for us to gawp over!

Hearty, my temps are circled as I've slept in nearly every day of the Xmas period so far. Thanks for the advice, I'm off to change the time to see if that makes a difference!


----------



## sugarlove

PS I admit to buying at least 3 trashy mags a week, but I'm trying to wean myself off them. If you google celebs who've had IVF, it's amazing how many have had it. made me feel a lot better!


----------



## Megg33k

That's great about Ela, Raz! So cute! Did you get a pic?

I think everyone is right, Lucy. Just too early. I hate that my scan is at 6+3! I expect similar worries after next Friday. You'll have great news soon though!

Jeezus, I've already forgotten what I just read! :dohh:

I hope anyone traveling has a safe trip!

I'm having a hard time with being 5+2 today. This is when my first bub stopped growing. The second didn't even get that far. And, to top it off, I can't seem to have any symptoms today. Its a hard milestone for me. I'm going to be a nervous wreck all day. Hoping I get some symptoms back before the day is over!

Oh, and about the place with all our important dates... I need to update the front page again. Sorry!


----------



## Dazed

Megg, don't worry pleeaaassseee! Remember how many preggo girls on here freaked because they didn't have any symptoms for a day or more? :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Megg, think of how dark your last HPTs were and think back to yesterday when you said how happy you were about it.

Preg symptoms come and go hun, I'm sure everything is fine.
:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Vicky I would be honored if you talked to your doc about my case. Thanks!

Liz, I love Natalie Portman too, but I know what you mean about having a harder time with people who haven't had any issues. My husband is usually really good with all my emotions but from time to time, he's had enough. He pointed out a newborn the other day on the street and I told him I didn't want to look. He got annoyed with me telling me I can't always avoid them. I told him I don't always avoid them, I just didn't feel like being triggered at that moment as we were out on a lovely date. It's just different for men, plain and simple.

Megg, :hugs: I'm sorry today is a tough one for you. I could spew lots of PMA about how much different this pregnancy is (polyp free) and how great your test lines look, but I know nothing will change the fact that it is a tough day. Your entitled to them. Your symptoms will come back. You'll have a gorgeous scan. You'll have a baby. But that's all in the future. Today, just sit with your sadness. Breathe through your anxiety. You'll get through today and tomorrow will be brighter.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar just looked at your "new" chart. I don't know why it isn't showing Ov lines. Maybe because your temps have been dropping? I'm stumped.


----------



## Megg33k

I logically know all of that... But it still doesn't make today any easier. Sadly, I tell everyone the same things you just told me, but I don't know how to take my own advice! Could someone just make me vomit? Please? :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I know its different. And I hardly ever saw a line on previous tests. There are a million reasons for me to believe this time is different and almost no reasons for me to believe that its the same. Why can't I focus on that? I have zero reasons to think this won't end with a baby and every reason to believe it will. Yet, I sit here crying and worrying its over! How bloody stupid! Why? Why does loss have to do this to us?


----------



## grandbleu

I can't remember *Megg* - was it you who hates avocados...if so then eat one of those and your lovely symptom M/S will come back :sick: - just an idea:winkwink:

It's normal to be worried...I'm just in TTC/TWW worry...I will get to PAL worry when I get my BFP and then Mom Worry...apparently this is just the beginning...it's a big and never-ending job that we are signing up for here but we've all got each other for support...it takes a village!:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Ohhh, think of vegimite (sp?)!


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty, I don't know if it's any use but here's a link to a website that I've been going on https://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Board&boardID=91
Although it's more to do with infertility, there are a lot of mentions of what you've got. You'll see my post there about suspected endo :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - back to your chart...I think that FF waits for 3 high temps in a row that's why it's not giving you your O day since it looks like after that one peak the temps all go down. Just keep temping...it will eventually figure it out. :)


----------



## cazza22

Luce Its too early chick especially if ur at the earlier staged of 5 weeks like they suspect? So glad uve had some blood tests come back normal too Hun that's great news, frustrating as hell but fab that there normal  when I got the all normal results I was a little dissapointed because I knew it meant no answers as to why I'd lost all my angels but on the same note I knew it could only be good news because there was no reason that it couldn't happen for us, it's great news babe!!! This is ur forever bean n next week u will see bubs HB for sure xxxx

dazed huny it's not my exzema I don't think although that has flared up something cronic on my feet :cry:

cesca & sparkly I have been slathering on the oils etc I just know this is the beggining of stretchies because that's precisely how it feels like stretching! Didn't think it would start this soon though! Cesca were your boobs still sore at this stage?? Mine are killin me even putting my bra on is agony lol? Do u find anything helps? Xxx

megg today's test looks much darker whoop whoop!! Xxx

hearty I'm glad ur tummy isn't tender today and that the spotting has stopped and yay to being 4dpo xxx

yogi my love ur numbers are Fab!! Tests get lighter the higher ur hcg goes I did a little experiment one Frer with FMU and one frer with FMU mixed with water on the same morning this wad around 7 1/2 weeks and the one with water was double as dark as the un diluted one complete madness I'm telling u!!! Try it though babe it works, after a certain stage the preg test just can't break down the HCG, fx'd for your next scan babe

Allie LOVIN the fringeeee it's stunning :bunny:

Dawn I think highlights and a bob eoukd look gorg xx

Nato hope ur fine n dandy baby doll!!

Raz I cannot wait to see piccies of the pups, how amazing! Hope ur ok sweetness? X
sorry if I missed anything?? :wave: to all my other lovelies hope ur all perfect today xxxx


AFM call me crazy but I'm 99% sure I felt baby today it was a bubble/pulse type feeling down below my belly button! Gonna keep waiting now to feel it again coz I couldn't ask for better reassurance :baby: xxxx 

Lov you all xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Oh caz :hugs: your feet? Thats horrible. Mine just stays under my boobs and my hip area.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I am reading Kelly Cutrone's book at the moment, I find her quite inspirational on the career front (she's the publicist I always wanted but was too weak to be) but her book is so inspirational on every scale.

Anyway I read a section last night and had tears in my eyes, I thought ir was quite apt for all of us disco girlies:

"You can't be truly happy if you've never known pain. You can't truly feel joy if you've never felt heartbreak. You can't really know what its like to be filled unless you've been empty. Sometimes in life seasons don't come in order; instead of fall, winter, spring, summer, we get three winters in a row. But that doesn't mean spring won't come eventually"

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

That's a fabulous quote Cesca. Thanks for sharing it. I might have to use that with my clients. 

Cazza how exciting you felt the LO. I can't imagine what that must feel like. We'll need another bump piccy soon babes.


----------



## cazza22

Hearts I promise a bump pic over the weekend babe xxxx I'll update with more confidence when I feel it again Hun but I've gotta say it is weird n wonderful all at the same time xxxx lov ya chick xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

cazza22 said:


> Cesca were your boobs still sore at this stage?? Mine are killin me even putting my bra on is agony lol? Do u find anything helps? xx

My tits still hurt!!! Although they're not agony. They're the only thing giving me 'difficulty' during this pregnancy which I know I am very lucky for. They're covered at the bottom with ugly stretchmarks and they are so massively huge it's unreal. My new bras could cover my husband's whole head! The only thing helping I suppose is taking my bra off when it hurts too much, then putting it back on when no bra hurts!

Hearty, I knew you'd love the quote, I thought of you especially with the 'winter' thing after your christmases :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Good afternoon girls!

I woke up to a blizzard today! Brrr. I couldn't even scrape through the ice on my car to get out to the shops, and the wind/blowing snow made it hard to see. It looks like I'm stuck inside for awhile!

Lucy, it sounds like everhthing is right on track. :hugs: I know it's impossible not to worry but with the days and everything, it sounds like you're progressing nicely. These early scans seem to be more stressful than not. I hope you are able to relax this evening. :hugs:

Cazz, omg that's so cool you felt the baby! Right around the time Sass felt her LO as well. Awww. I can't wait for a new bump pic. :hugs:

Sugar, I looked at your chart. I don't know much about them but maybe the jump was so great that FF didn't think it was ov related? Temp rises are usually less than that. I'm having the same issue as you, which is that I'm sleeping in all week so my temps are innaccurate. I'm not even putting mine in, as they've been way higher than normal for my follicular phase. 

Liz, Hearty, and Sugar, I'm also a celeb gossip lover. :haha: It does seem like Natalie Portman got pregnant really quickly...but maybe she tried secretly for a long time. I guess we'll never know. I buy US Weekly quite a bit and read it while taking a bubble bath. Bliss! I also just had my mum-in-law send me a bunch of issues of Heat as it's my fav UK magazine. I'm reading old gossip about X Factor but I don't care, I'm just so excited to have them! 

Vicky, I love how you have such a logical and scientific mind and offer such rational advice (like to Hearty today) but then you manage to worry and get so irrationally anxious yourself. :haha: I don't have that logical side like you do, just the irrational fear, so I think it's pretty awesome you balance both. :hugs:

Megg, I'm sure this going to be a tough day for you, thinking of you. :hugs: You know all pregnancies are different, your uterus is different now, and symptoms come and go, but I will just remind you anyways. :haha:

That was a lovely quote, Cesca. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Allie I get heat on subscription!:thumbup:

Re my chart, if I'm honest, 2 of the massive high rises came after big binge drinking nights out (hangs head in shame in 2ww!)

Think I've well and truly cocked my chart up for this month. Oh well, pretty sure I'm out again anyway.


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - another closet gossip queen...sweet :winkwink:

*Sugar* - I still think from you OPKs that you ovulated day 14 so you're not out. So the temping got messed up but you have the OPKs and CM as backup. Chin up hon!


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, it doesn't mean you're out! It just means your temps aren't accurate. Are you taking progesterone cream?


I cannot believe New Years Eve is tomorrow already! Well, I just saw on the news that there's a way to get your 2011 wishes put on confetti that will be dropped at midnight in Times Square in NYC! I think that's really cool. I put my wish in...I think I know that we all have something important to wish for 2011...I hope all of our wishes come true. 

https://timessquarenyc.org/nye/nye_interactive.html


----------



## LucyJ

A www Caz that's so lovely can't wait to see a bump pic.

Cesca love that quote thanks for sharing.

Massive :hugs: to megg I understand your fears today must be hard for you but you will get through it and tomorrow will be a new day. I wish I had more concrete symptoms of pregnancy like sore boobs but they will come as I'm sure they will for you :hugs:

I will hold my hand up to liking a bit celeb gossip don't often buy the mags but do look at them in the shops and look online. Although I didn't know about Natalie Portman. I do appreciate it when celebs are open about what you they have been through as the more people who talk about mc/infertility the less of a taboo it comes. Courtney Cox was quite open about what she went through to get her little one.

Arm: I am much calmer now thank you for all your kind words and support it means a lot. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Allie I was going to try Jenny's progesterone suppositries this month, but they haven't come in the post yet, so I'm doing it au natural. Hence why I think I'm out this month with my crappy low progesterone levels.

That's nice about the wish with the confetti Allie:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

By the way Allie, that soy really moved things forward this month. I can't believe I ov on day 14 on my first month taking it. Thanks for the recommendation sweets:thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Allie im known as a bundle of contradictions lol!
Seriously though im not a big fan of the medical profesion. My sister almost dies in England from a bad diagnosis. Picture this: her right arm gradually loosing strength and eventually all color. She basically had a limp arm that hurt by doing even the simplest of tasks and was completely drained of color. Diagnosis? Its a muscular problem and she was sent to do physio. I almost punched the doctor. Excuse me but anyone can see no blood is circulating in her arm. I begged to get a referral to a specialist but was dismissed. I got her on the plane the next day and my dad got her to see a neurologist/angio surgeoon. Turns out she has Takayasu arteritis. look it up and youll see how rare and dangerous it is if untreated. From that day i question most diagnosis. I read alot before i go in to see a doc armed with questions and ready for a fight.Just cause you went to medical school doesnt mean youre always right. I mean im a chemist but i cant make drugs, i make sealants lol!
Im trying very hard to trust my doc, he has managed to gain my trust because he admits he doesnt know everything. He has called collegues in front of me when ive asked him something he wasnt sure of. This is my idea of a true scientist, never think you have all the answers and never be afraid to show weakness.


----------



## heart tree

Right on Vicky! I totally agree with you. Wow about your sister. I'm going to google in a second. There is no way one person can hold all the answers. And to think they can is just narcissistic. 

Dare I ask, are we ever going to see another bump picture of you? You'll be 30 weeks tomorrow! Only 10 more weeks to go!!!

Sugar, I'm kind of glad you aren't doing the progesterone this cycle. I wouldn't dare use it if I hadn't 100% confirmed ovulation. I started mine today only because I had 4 clear days of a temp rise after my positive OPKs and my Peak. If I hadn't gotten those 4 days, I wouldn't have started it because it will delay Ov if you haven't Ov'd yet. There is a chance you got false positive OPK's. The reason I say this is because it happened to me the cycle I used soy. If you look at my May 17, 2010 chart, you'll see I actually got two positive OPKs over a week before I actually Ov'd. I was using the smiley face OPKs too! I think the soy tricked my body into thinking it was going to Ov, but then the egg wasn't fully ready. I got pregnant that cycle when I got my true positive OPKs and a temp rise.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i will post another bump pic soon i promise!


----------



## Dazed

I can't remember who asked, but here is a pic of my new car.


----------



## heart tree

Super cute! Love the color! So shiny and new.


----------



## Megg33k

Love the car! :)

Doctors are actually REALLY narcissistic to think that any one of them could possibly know everything. What a crock of shit!

I ended up sleeping through a lot of my day, but only because I didn't manage to sleep last night. I woke up at 10pm last night and didn't go back to sleep until 11:20am today! :dohh:

I'd love for some nausea to hit me tonight. I don't feel great right now, but I also haven't eaten in quite a lot of hours. So, I don't think this counts. My boobs are a bit more sore now though... Who knows. I just want SOMETHING back!

Sorry I haven't caught up quite right! I'm getting ready to head out of town till Monday. :hugs: all around! I'll be checking in!


----------



## heart tree

Where are you off to this weekend Meggles?

I hope you puke all weekend!


----------



## Allie84

LOL Hearty!!

Have a good weekend, Megg! I hope MS hits you hard! ;)

The weather is CRAZY here. There was a 100 car accident on the interstate outside of town...it's not often we make the national news.  Anyways I'm getting cabin fever stuck inside. 

What is everyone doing for New Year's Eve?


----------



## heart tree

Allie I don't miss that kind of weather at all. I love the snow in small doses. 

I'm going to a house party tomorrow night in SF. I can't say I'm super excited to go. Traffic and parking are going to be horrible and since I'm in the tww, I really don't want to drink. Not to mention, I'll have to be designated driver at the end of the night. I don't have an outfit to wear either. Oh well, I'll figure something out.

What about you? Any plans?

These cards are taking me forever! I have 2 done so far and 12 more to do. You'll probably all get them sometime in June!


----------



## Allie84

It sounds kinda fun...but I know what you mean about parking in a city, and also being the DD. It really puts a damper on things being sober around around a bunch of drunken fools (it's far more fun if you're one of the fools)! 

We will probably be snowed in tomorrow night as it's now a state of emergency. Actually a bunch of power outages are occurring so if I dissapear it's probably because I'm reading Harry Potter by candelight. Or BDing. If the weather cooperates I think we'll do dinner and a movie, which isn't different than a normal Friday but still my favorite thing to do. 

Good luck on the cards! 2 down isn't bad at all.


----------



## NatoPMT

i'll get my card just in time for my 40th birthday then hearty. poifect. I dont have an outfit either cos my backside is so big none of my clothes fit me anymore. I am saying goodbye to fat bums and goodbye to 2010. 

i got up again cos i cant sleep again and wanted to do some late night chart stalking but FF is not playing

the weather sounds mentaller allie. 100 cars?? how did they manage that?


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Nato! How was your appointment? Did you get your follies counted?

Sorry you are up right now. Why isn't FF working? Jerk.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh yes, i forgot about that. I rescheduled for the 4th cos i am still on af and they wouldnt do it during af. 

how did lucy's go? will read back

i just cant sleep these days. you cant distract yourself from thinking late at night. I am sick of having to change my sleep mask because i have soaked it with tears. Maybe i should stop trying to stop it and go for a full on break down. 

i was trying to stalk your chart and it wont let me - where are you, you must be 4 dpo or somert?


----------



## heart tree

Weird. I can see my chart fine. I was trying to find a quick way to save the image and post it for you, but I'm apparently image illiterate right now. Yup, 4 dpo today. Nice temp rise for the past 4 days. I've had some cramping from 2 dpo, but it has barely been an issue today. I don't think that's from pregnancy though. No other symptoms to speak of.

Lucy's news was somewhat inconclusive, but no bad by any means. You'll read about it though. 

Good, I'm glad you rescheduled. You'll be close to Ov then won't you? Maybe you'll get to see the egg that's going to turn into your baby!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Nato! :wave: Sorry you can't sleep. :hugs: That is truly the worst. It sounds like a good time of cycle to have your u/s done. Like Hearty said hopefully you'll see the egg! 

Hearty, your chart does look good. Your temp is really high!


----------



## NatoPMT

i cant even access FF through google, must be my internet connection

are you taking progesterone this cycle? fingers crossed for you this month. i feel left out not being able to see charts. No fair. 

havent read back yet


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I figured it out. Here it is. Allie, I was temping vaginally again. But also orally. I'll post a picture of the comparison.
 



Attached Files:







revpEvEUi.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks allie - me and my thoughts dont like being alone together

thats what i thought, i want the scan to show an egg on the way


----------



## NatoPMT

wow thats a good temp difference. is the P the progesterone started today?


----------



## Dazed

Don't worry Amanda, I'm still kinda dull crampy too


----------



## NatoPMT

flashy car Dazed!


----------



## heart tree

Ignore the July 16 date, that's just the chart I use to keep track of my oral temps because it was my miscarriage month and I didn't temp that cycle. At this point I really don't need to do both, but I'm obsessed. Plus, the beep of the oral tells me when to take the fanjita one out!
 



Attached Files:







overlay.png
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NatoPMT

im going to try to sleep again. g'night to the americans. x


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I'm sorry lovey, I totally missed your comment about soaking your eye mask. :hugs: You need to give yourself a full on cry. Let it out sweets. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Dazed, do you normally get dull crampy after Ov? I just don't have a handle on what is normal and what isn't. 

Nato, I used the progesterone cream this morning and will use it again tonight and tomorrow. I'll start the suppositories the following day. All the temp rise that you see is my very own progesterone!


----------



## heart tree

Good night sweet woman. Hope you sleep well. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Fascinating! It's amazing how they correlate so well. 

Boo to being alone with your thoughts Nato. Maybe you need some escapism, like a sitcom or tabloid.

ETA: Just saw you're going back to sleep. Good night! And yes, let yourself have a good cathartic cry. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Good night Nato!

I think I have in the past, but its not common for me. The most I get is pains in the sides and they are usually there for a few days. This month I only had it for a short while. I always notice something different each month. I think TTC keeps us more in-tune with our bodies. I'm hoping this is the month, but I'm not putting bets on it just yet.


----------



## heart tree

I hear you Lisa, I'm not putting bets on anything yet. 

Allie, isn't it fascinating how the charts really do line up? I should just go back to oral temping but I just feel vaginal is more reliable. You should give it a go sometime.


----------



## heart tree

April, in case you read this, I just want to let you know I'm thinking about you and want to wish you good luck tomorrow. Please keep us posted. Sending lots of sticky vibes. xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - I got your card...thank you :hugs: thinking of you as well, and your scan will be great!!!


----------



## Allie84

Maybe I'll try temping vaginally next month for kicks. :rofl: Oh no, I'm going to become a FF nerd. I do love a good chart!

Thanks for the reminder of April's scan. Good luck tomorrow Yogi! Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

* for me today so come on :wiitch: do your worst I'll get a  for sure next cycle xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Where are you off to this weekend Meggles?
> 
> I hope you puke all weekend!

Visiting family in my hometown. You can look me up with the zip code: 62951 Its not much to look at though! :rofl:

No puking yet. Maybe tomorrow?



Allie84 said:


> LOL Hearty!!
> 
> Have a good weekend, Megg! I hope MS hits you hard! ;)
> 
> The weather is CRAZY here. There was a 100 car accident on the interstate outside of town...it's not often we make the national news.  Anyways I'm getting cabin fever stuck inside.
> 
> What is everyone doing for New Year's Eve?

Holy crap!!! 100 cars?!?! :shock:

Thanks! Keep hoping for me! Maybe soon! My friend, Justin, predicts it will hit me Monday. He fancies himself a psychic, though he's not very good at it sometimes! :rofl:

NYE is boring for us. Just hanging with family, eating some good food, and playing some cards I think!



dawny690 said:


> * for me today so come on :wiitch: do your worst I'll get a  for sure next cycle xxxx*

Boo! :( I don't like it! :hugs: I thought I said you had to wait till 2011 to test! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, girls... 3 things!

1. I need new dates for the first post again. I haven't kept up at all... and I want to get us a fresh start. We have a lot of stuff going on right now, and I'd like to keep up with the dates. So, give me what you've got!

2. Happy NYE!

3. You all know I was worried because of what today was in the realm of history for me. Well, to top it off, I saw the teeniest, tiniest fleck of pink on my tissue after peeing once! :shock: My heart stopped and jumped into my throat. It was the WRONG day for that. But, I've calmed down. I've not seen it since. It was very small (about like dotting tissue with a Sharpie marker). There were no cramps or anything associated with it. And, I know my progesterone suppositories can cause spotting or sloughing of vaginal tissue due to the irritation of putting them up there. So, you should be proud of me that I only freaked for a few minutes. Really just until a friend was smart enough to tell me that it was because of "the bagina eating suppositories"... That IS a direct quote! :rofl:

Oddly, I feel better now that its after midnight. I'm hoping that tomorrow goes very well... I'd love to get my nausea back!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sometimes I find megg that some toilet paper has teeny pink/red dots on it so will sometimes give you a freak out for no reason. I am still inspecting toilet paper though after going to the toilet, but figure it will be pretty obvious on the sheet if there is anything to be concerned about.

I'm at work today then tonight we're coming back to the hotel, having some drinks with friends then having a nice meal just the two of us. Can't wait, the last meal before we're having to try and find babysitters!!! Then we're off to my husband's sister for a party but I doubt i'll last much past midnight.


----------



## Megg33k

No, it was definitely from me. It wasn't THAT small. Maybe an 1/8" circle? And, it wasn't there before. But, I'm not totally terrified about it now. I've had a MC before, and that's not what it looks/feels like! 

How great will it be to have to have a babysitter? OMG! Feels SO far away!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Doesn't it just? It's so weird thinking forward to next year and after April it just being a huge VOID where I am not sure whats happening for months as bambino will be here! That's what you'll be like after August!


----------



## Megg33k

YES! I can't wait! I keep saying that my Xmas shopping needs to be done by the end of July! :rofl:


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> YES! I can't wait! I keep saying that my Xmas shopping needs to be done by the end of July! :rofl:

Yeah the frantic xmas shopping won't fit in with your twins schedules :flower:.......also I think you need to get the jump on next giftmas and start your shopping now...you'll be way too big and uncomfortable in July! x


----------



## cazza22

Hey meggles just a quicky on me for the front page coz I don't think I've mentioned, I've got my midwife app on 10th Jan where I will hear bubs heartbeat again :thumbup: and also my 20 week scan on Jan 28th. We are also booking a 4d scan for around 26 weeks but I'll get back to u with a date for that babe xxx thanks for keeping things up to date gorgeous!!! N chill out about ur MS mine didn't hit for what felt like a lifetime and even when it did it was no where near as brutal as sassys some people are just hit worse than others it totally depends on how well ur body deals with the pregnancy hormone!. Yay for sore boobies that's an excellent symptom babe!! It means those breasts of yours (.)(.) are getting to make milk for your LO's xxxxx that was and still is my main symptom and cescas xxxx

yogi I'm thinking about you today sweetness xx beat little bubs beat xx 

I'll be back on later to catch up with y'all xxxx lov u 2 bits xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, the 100 car pile up is on our news too. north dakota has made global news. and noone was hurt it said on the telly

megg, i think i would have had an actual heart attack. no matter how innocent it was. 

Cazza, haha you are still drawing boobs. Happy new year pet

Good luck yogi x

thanks hearty x

argh next doors cat has just jumped on my ironing. with its dirty paws. bloody hell.


----------



## cazza22

Happy new year nato my love! Hope 2011 is soooooo ur year gorgeous xxxx lov caz

ps meggles I just re read your post n the but about the pink cm, Ive read that you can still get implantation bleeds up to 7 weeks babe I reckon u got 2 embies getting snuggled in  xxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

They told me my bleed was implantation as they couldn't find any other reason for it, and it was thick and heavy and red!! That was at 7+3.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry i havent not been on for a few days i was out the other night and i ended up getting my drink spiked while i was out i ended up in such a mess i cant remember anything from that night and i still feel rotten for it paul apparantly said i was screaming emotionally and angry shouting swearing then i passed out he had no idea what happened as he was at home and i cant even remember coming home or that so ive locked myself away too scared to even go out and im in such a mess right now covered in bruises


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> YES! I can't wait! I keep saying that my Xmas shopping needs to be done by the end of July! :rofl:
> 
> Yeah the frantic xmas shopping won't fit in with your twins schedules :flower:.......also I think you need to get the jump on next giftmas and start your shopping now...you'll be way too big and uncomfortable in July! xClick to expand...

I actually DO intend to start Giftmas shopping immediately. I told my mom that I couldn't handle waiting until the last minute again next year... So, I'm starting ASAP!



cazza22 said:


> Hey meggles just a quicky on me for the front page coz I don't think I've mentioned, I've got my midwife app on 10th Jan where I will hear bubs heartbeat again :thumbup: and also my 20 week scan on Jan 28th. We are also booking a 4d scan for around 26 weeks but I'll get back to u with a date for that babe xxx thanks for keeping things up to date gorgeous!!! N chill out about ur MS mine didn't hit for what felt like a lifetime and even when it did it was no where near as brutal as sassys some people are just hit worse than others it totally depends on how well ur body deals with the pregnancy hormone!. Yay for sore boobies that's an excellent symptom babe!! It means those breasts of yours (.)(.) are getting to make milk for your LO's xxxxx that was and still is my main symptom and cescas xxxx
> 
> yogi I'm thinking about you today sweetness xx beat little bubs beat xx
> 
> I'll be back on later to catch up with y'all xxxx lov u 2 bits xxxx

Yeah, the sore boobs coming back helped. Even that was gone most of the day! :dohh: I don't know why it has to come and go! Its so hard not to worry!

I'll get your dates added!



NatoPMT said:


> Allie, the 100 car pile up is on our news too. north dakota has made global news. and noone was hurt it said on the telly
> 
> megg, i think i would have had an actual heart attack. no matter how innocent it was.
> 
> Cazza, haha you are still drawing boobs. Happy new year pet
> 
> Good luck yogi x
> 
> thanks hearty x
> 
> argh next doors cat has just jumped on my ironing. with its dirty paws. bloody hell.

THANK YOU! :hugs: I'm actually really impressed with how well I handled it. I did freak for a bit... but just going to sleep until I could deal with it was the best method of coping I could come up with.

Aww... Crap about your cat and your ironing! :( Sounds like something my cats would do!



cazza22 said:


> Happy new year nato my love! Hope 2011 is soooooo ur year gorgeous xxxx lov caz
> 
> ps meggles I just re read your post n the but about the pink cm, Ive read that you can still get implantation bleeds up to 7 weeks babe I reckon u got 2 embies getting snuggled in  xxxxxx

Luckily, it wasn't even CM... It was just a dot. I don't know what it was. It almost looked more like it came from a cut or wound because it was in such a small point of origin. But, maybe it could be implantation related still. If I'm looking at twins, I might have to expect some spotting. Its not uncommon with more than 1. That would be really scary for me though.



prgirl_cesca said:


> They told me my bleed was implantation as they couldn't find any other reason for it, and it was thick and heavy and red!! That was at 7+3.

Oh wow! See, I forget these stories between when it happens and when I need to remember them! LOL I can't imagine! But, its good to know that it can be okay... obviously! Thank you!



jenny25 said:


> hey girls sorry i havent not been on for a few days i was out the other night and i ended up getting my drink spiked while i was out i ended up in such a mess i cant remember anything from that night and i still feel rotten for it paul apparantly said i was screaming emotionally and angry shouting swearing then i passed out he had no idea what happened as he was at home and i cant even remember coming home or that so ive locked myself away too scared to even go out and im in such a mess right now covered in bruises

OMFG, Jenny!!! :hugs: I'm SOOOOOO sorry!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh megg. all that queuing up and waiting your turn is paying off. Standing in line isnt fun and when you get to the front, its no easier, but the stork is warming up its wings. 

Jen, bloody hell, sorry to hear that. Hope you are ok, its not your fault.

I got spiked 10 years ago, it was horrific. I wont say too much as its prob not helpful to you right now, but if you are strong enough, you should report it, at least to the bar that you were in so they are aware and to watch out for it.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Hope eveyone is well today x

Dawny - sorry about the bfn but loving the PMA for next month :thumbup:

Megg - Well done for not having a meltdown, how you feeling today? Not sure of my dates for the 1st page yet as i am not temping or anything this cycle. AF should have showed her face by the end of jan though and will be back TTC then.

Cazza - We defo need another bump picture and horay for movement :happydance:

cesca - Its a strange thought to know your whole life is going to change in a few months enjoy your meal out.

Jenny - OMG how awful!! They warn you about drinks being spiked but you dont ever rally think its going to happen to you!

Nato - Bloody cat, get a water squirter handy and shot it. Cats hate that!!

Hugs to everyone else where ever in your cycle you are x

AFM - Took a IC HPT and it was a :BFN: so it looks like everything is now out my system so my boby will be resuming normal services now. Still getting really stringy snotty like CM with a tint of brown to it though so i dont think i am near to OV yet. Last time my cycle was over 30 days after the MMC so i am guessing this one is going to be the same.


----------



## jenny25

yeh im ok now hun thanks but its just totally freaked me out alot and its made me quiet anxious about going out and that now, not to mention af arrived full force yesterday and its been painful and heavy too but not too worry either oh and on that note they screwed up my bloods again they put it in the wrong bottle again x


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> ahh megg. all that queuing up and waiting your turn is paying off. Standing in line isnt fun and when you get to the front, its no easier, but the stork is warming up its wings.
> 
> Jen, bloody hell, sorry to hear that. Hope you are ok, its not your fault.
> 
> I got spiked 10 years ago, it was horrific. I wont say too much as its prob not helpful to you right now, but if you are strong enough, you should report it, at least to the bar that you were in so they are aware and to watch out for it.

Your posts ALWAYS make me smile, Nato! Thank you! :hugs: You really have a way with words!



Razcox said:


> Morning all! Hope eveyone is well today x
> 
> Dawny - sorry about the bfn but loving the PMA for next month :thumbup:
> 
> Megg - Well done for not having a meltdown, how you feeling today? Not sure of my dates for the 1st page yet as i am not temping or anything this cycle. AF should have showed her face by the end of jan though and will be back TTC then.
> 
> Cazza - We defo need another bump picture and horay for movement :happydance:
> 
> cesca - Its a strange thought to know your whole life is going to change in a few months enjoy your meal out.
> 
> Jenny - OMG how awful!! They warn you about drinks being spiked but you dont ever rally think its going to happen to you!
> 
> Nato - Bloody cat, get a water squirter handy and shot it. Cats hate that!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone else where ever in your cycle you are x
> 
> AFM - Took a IC HPT and it was a :BFN: so it looks like everything is now out my system so my boby will be resuming normal services now. Still getting really stringy snotty like CM with a tint of brown to it though so i dont think i am near to OV yet. Last time my cycle was over 30 days after the MMC so i am guessing this one is going to be the same.

I actually already feel "worse" today... which makes me feel BETTER! LOL The uneasy tummy is back already. Boobs are sore. Stretchy cramps and shooting pains in the vaginal/labial area have returned. Symptoms literally just took a day off to fuck with my head on the wrong day! :dohh: [email protected]!

Feel free to add dates whenever.... Just make sure you hit me over the head with them! I'm oblivious these days! LOL



jenny25 said:


> yeh im ok now hun thanks but its just totally freaked me out alot and its made me quiet anxious about going out and that now, not to mention af arrived full force yesterday and its been painful and heavy too but not too worry either oh and on that note they screwed up my bloods again they put it in the wrong bottle again x

That's so bloody scary, Jenny! :hugs: I'm glad you're okay now though!

WTF is wrong with the people who do bloods? I read on FB that Bec (the girl whose post we both commented on about someone telling her that buying for baby was bad luck) had her bloods screwed up with the wrong bottles too! Who the hell runs the department... monkeys?


----------



## jenny25

well megg i had 2 different people take my bloods and they both screwed up then i had this nasty doctor call me say oh why you going to fertility clinic you can clearly get pregnant i was fucking so angry who is he to judge me he knows nothing about me and it was under recommendation by the fetal medicine doctor who is a very good doctor that she highly advised and urged us to get the treatment and that her not him so im going to write to the gmc to put in a complaint its not the first time he has upset me he had me leave his office before in tears very unprofessional x


----------



## Razcox

Megg - Can you take off my :bfp: please and update me as it still says about my scan and the HB on the 1st page. Thanks!


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> well megg i had 2 different people take my bloods and they both screwed up then i had this nasty doctor call me say oh why you going to fertility clinic you can clearly get pregnant i was fucking so angry who is he to judge me he knows nothing about me and it was under recommendation by the fetal medicine doctor who is a very good doctor that she highly advised and urged us to get the treatment and that her not him so im going to write to the gmc to put in a complaint its not the first time he has upset me he had me leave his office before in tears very unprofessional x

That's unacceptable, honey! :hugs: Makes me so angry for you!



Razcox said:



> Megg - Can you take off my :bfp: please and update me as it still says about my scan and the HB on the 1st page. Thanks!

Oh! Crap! I'm sorry, sweetie! I didn't even think! I'll do it now!


----------



## jenny25

im gonna crawl back to bed im knackered


----------



## LucyJ

Megg glad your symtpoms are back :hugs: Can you put me down for a scan on the 6th Jan at 8:15am thanks.

Nato good luck for your u/s hopefully it will be perfect timing for seeing that an egg is getting ready. I know when I had mine done due to problems with my periods after my 2nd loss she could tell that I had ov what side and what side I would the next month. She also looked at everything even checked my kidneys. Hope it gives you lots of info. :hugs: Oh and if you need a :cry: then go for it just let it out I think sometimes it helps to let it all out. Sorry about the Cat how annoying as your ironing you don't fancy doing mine do you :flower:

Jenny I am so sorry you have been though this sounds so scary hope you are doing ok :hugs: What the fuck about your bloods I can't believe they've messed them up again and that dr sounds like a dick. Take care of yourself.

Afm: we're not up to much for NYE I would rather stay in and just relax but think Steve would like to pop out and see friends so we will see I think it will depend on how I feel as seem to feel worse in the evenings.


----------



## Megg33k

No problem, Lucy! Already have it posted! :) I haven't done times, as I'd never work it all out with time differences! LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks for that information Luce - very useful. whens your next scan, how are you feeling? yes, stay in with last of mince pies and the remote glued to your hand if you aren't up to it. 

megg, ha i will say things with my words

i am off to get my supply of cough medicine - im back in the game


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: for back in the game! Go get 'em!


----------



## LucyJ

Good point about the times Megg sometimes I forget we are all in different time zones :haha: Excuse my brain :dohh:

Nato next scan is next thursday so hoping we'll see a little heartbeat. I'm feeling ok I'm tired all the time despite the fact I slept in and I think my boobs are starting to hurt :happydance: 

Yay to you having hubby back and being able to try a new year BFP would be fab news.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, its just more obvious to the Americans that we don't live on the same times. Like, I have something going on one day and people start asking at 2am if I've gotten results yet! :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

We're just so inpatient Megg we like to know :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I've noticed! LOL Its just funny, because you all think its 8am... but its still very much NIGHT TIME!


----------



## Razcox

Isnt it strange sometimes how you can talk about someone you havent seen/spoken to in ages and then they get in touch!?

Just had a call from my ex (long story but we ended up very good friends who still flirt a bit ect needless to say Daves doesnt really like him LOL) and had a lovely chat for 1/2 hour. Not spoken to him for months with everything thats been going on.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, that does seem to happen! How funny! 

My hubby isn't fond of my ex-hubby, but only because he's my ex-hubby. Too bad... We're still great friends and he knew it from the beginning. He's learned not to say much... It just ends up with me saying that he's being daft and totally insecure because I'd still be married to the man if I was interested in him!


----------



## Razcox

Bless them boys can be so silly! Ben (the ex) was in my life before Dave (dh) came along so again he knew the score. He gets a little insecure when i am in touch more with him which is stupid because he is the man i married and let knock me up 3 times!! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

RIGHT? I was only with my ex-husband for just under 5 years. Kevin and I have passed year 7! WTF?


----------



## Razcox

LOL i was 15 when i went out with this guy and we were together just over 1 1/2 years. Me and DH have been together for 9 and a bit years now - Still he gets insecure!


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! That's about right, isn't it?


----------



## Allie84

It's funny you should mention that Raz and Megg as I've had some out of the ordinary contact with Charlie, the guy I was 'in love' with before Alex. It's such a long story, but we are still good friends, and he called me at like 10 am Christmas Day. Normally we text and see eachother when I'm home in Colorado, but it seemed really unusual to call me at that time! Turns out he has broken up with his girlfriend (who incidentally a few years ago while very drunk told me he would never love as much as he loved me). Anyways so I've been thinking about Charlie more than usual the past few days, innocently, but once we love someone I think we'll always care about them, and want to remain friends if possible. 

He and Alex are friends now, even though there have been a few.....issues. Charlie came to visit me in Scotland when I lived there and I thought it would be weird but luckily they're both pretty mature. 

Jenny, OMFG, I cannot believe that happened to you! :aargh: I would definitely report it to the bar. I can understand being afraid to go out again, I cannot imagine how scary that must be. Thinking of you, girlie. :hugs:

Megg, I'm so happy your symptoms are back!!

Nato, I can't believe we made the global news! I just told Alex and he decided to text his mum in case she saw it haha.


----------



## yogi77

Thanks for thinking of me girls but unfortunately I have to wait until Jan 4 for my scan. Apparently this small shit town I live in is closing the ultrasound unit until then for holiday hours. SO frustrating. Even when they are operating, they only operate from 9am - 1pm or some stupid hours. 

I haven't tried another POAS and diluting my pee with water to see if it makes the second line darker because I'm so scared it won't!! All I can do is hope that the high hcg numbers are what caused it to be lighter.

Lucy good luck on your next scan I'm sure you will see a hb next time! :hugs:

Jenny so sorry to hear what happened to you, take care and get some rest!

Big hugs to everyone :hugs: 

Mel I'm glad you got my card, that took a while but you do live waayyyy up there LOL!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls just popped in to say Happy New Year to everyone. Can't wait for 2011 to get started, it's got to be better for all of us!:thumbup:

I've started spotting and taken a temp dip again 7dpo, bloody stupid progesterone levels!:growlmad: 
I'm hitting the gin tonight, then on the wagon big time in the NY.

have a great night
xx


----------



## heart tree

Oh April I'm so sorry! Well the good thing will be that you will be 7 + 4 and should be sure to see things. Congrats for getting to 7 weeks. Hope you can relax for the next few days. Oh I got your card yesterday too. Thanks!

Sugar sorry about the spotting babe. I guess you did ov on cd 14 then. Next cycle you definitely need to use the progesterone. 

Jenny hope you are ok luv. What a scary story! 

Dawn sorry about the bfn. :hugs: Bring on the 2011 BFP. 

Megg I'm glad you found a way to calm down after seeing the pink spot. It definitely could he from the suppositories. The cervix is much more sensitive during pregnancy. 

Raz I'm glad you don't have hcg in your system anymore. It took me 8 weeks, 7 weeks and 5 weeks respectively to get AF after each of my losses. I hope AF shows her face soon. 

Allie I just saw the Fargo blizzard and pile up in the news. You are famous!

Well 2010 is almost over and personally I say good riddance. This was easily the worst year of my life. I'm ready for a season of happiness.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey gorgeous girls,

Hope your all doing ok, just dropped in to wish you all a fantastic 2011. I think we all agree that 2010 was a pretty crappy year all round so I hope next year will make all our dreams come true.

Thanks for helping me through so many bad times this year, I honestly wouldn't have kept myself sane if it wasn't for many of you. I cannot wait to see many of the exciting times ahead, more BFP's, amazing first scans and the birth of our first disco baby. I truly hope that 2011 brings no more heartache and only tears of happiness.

Have a brilliant night.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarlove

Ah that's a nice post Sassy.

Allie I'm off to google snow in Fargo, it sounds crazy!

Hearty check out my fb status to see my thoughts on 2010. 2011 is the year for all of us! Enjoy your night out. A few little drinks will be fine I'm sure.

Yogi sorry you've got to wait for your scan, but can't wait to hear that it has went really well!

Megg sorry about the single spot, but I reckon that's all it was Hun

Nato your post about crying into your eyemask nearly made me weep too! Get celebrating tonight dark whilst you can still drink, as you're going to have that bfp very soon!

We have bought a flat screen tv in the sale today. Well pleased with it 

Love to all
Xx


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I meant darl not dark in case you thought I was a bit strange


----------



## Dazed

I'm putting in my two cents about ex's. I'm still friends with a few. But the way I see it is, if you can't be friend's with them after a break-up, then they weren't worth dating in the first place!

Megg, glad your symptoms have come back full force :happydance: I wish the tww cramping would take a break. Its not horrible pain, but its annoying.


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I totally agree 2010 has been a shit year the worst of my life I feel lucky it's ending on a high for me which I hope continues into 2011. I hope 2011 is a brilliant year for all the disco girls.

Sassy love your message I agree hope there are only tears of joy.

Sugar sorry about the spotting! What are you up to tonight?

Yogi good luck for your scan on the 4th sorry you have to wait till then but I'm sure it will be prefect and you will see a wonderful little heartbeat.

:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Lovely message, Sassy. Good riddance 2010, and may 2011 be the best year of our lives so far! Happy New Year!!

Yogi, sorry the scan got pushed back. At least the further away it is the less ambiguity in what you see!

Ah, Sugar, sorry the spotting started. At least it was a shorter cycle, and on with the progesterone cream next cycle.

I can't take all of the crazy weather credit today....I'm watching the news and it looks like there are tornadoes in Illinois where Megg lives! I hope she's safe and sound.

Everything is closed here today, so I don't know what we're going to do for NYE. :shrug: So much for dinner and a movie, I suppose.


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy I'm just staying in tonight watching new tv. My parents are coming round and I've made a chicken dhansak curry. Having a few drinks too.

What about you? Have you decided to go out or not?

To all the smoking discoers who are quitting after tonight
enjoy your last fag! I'm smoking my last. Eeeek!
Xx


----------



## LucyJ

Allie that weather is crazy if you can't go out could you stay in, snuggle up and watch a movie.


----------



## grandbleu

*Happy New Year to all!​*

To the *Preggo* ladies - healthy and happy 9 months!

To all the *Waiting to be Preggo* ladies - 2011 is the year of the baby! (or didn't you hear?:winkwink:)

and a wee bit of dust for us all because really do we ever get enough of this stuff: 

:dust:​


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry sugar I missed your post somehow enjoy your curry and your new tv :thumbup: Have a drink or two for me.

Decided to stay in really didn't fancy going out we popped out this afternoon and saw some friends so that was nice. Steve went out and saw a mate for a pint while I had a nap. We're going to curl up in front of the tv tonight and raise a glass to the new year (red wine for Steve elderflower presse for me) will be thinking of you all.

Grand bleu :dust: to you too hope you get a new years BFP hope all the disco girls in the TWW do and those who are getting ready to catch the egg do. All the preggos happy and healthy year :dust:


----------



## yogi77

Happy New Year to all the Disco ladies

...we are staying in tonight too, BBQing a steak dinner, salad, garlic bread and chocolate fondue for dessert mmmmm...red wine for hubby, grape juice for me :wine:

We were going to go to friend's tonight but if I turn down a drink it will be quite obvious (I NEVER turn down a drink lol) and they aren't exactly a discreet bunch and would be pestering me all night asking if I was pregnant (even though they know what happened with my last one)...like I said, not exactly a tactful or discreet bunch. 

So it's easier to just stay home tonight and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - happy 7 weeks! And just think, you will see that heartbeat and you will feel more relaxed :hugs:

Happy New Year to everyone! I hope 2011 only brings the best!


----------



## LucyJ

Mel you up to anything tonight?

Yogi that sounds like a good evening food sounds yummy.


----------



## heart tree

Wow girls, I'm envious of all of you who are staying home for a snuggle in. I'd much rather do that then get dressed up and go to a party with a bunch of drunkards. It's supposed to rain tonight as well. If I knew I was pregnant, I wouldn't mind not drinking. But not knowing makes it so much harder. I'll probably have a glass or two of champers. 

Hey Luce, I just noticed you are 6 weeks today! Happy 6 weeks to you. I could be wrong, but I think Vicky is 30 weeks today!


----------



## grandbleu

heart tree said:


> Wow girls, I'm envious of all of you who are staying home for a snuggle in. I'd much rather do that then get dressed up and go to a party with a bunch of drunkards. It's supposed to rain tonight as well. If I knew I was pregnant, I wouldn't mind not drinking. But not knowing makes it so much harder. I'll probably have a glass or two of champers.
> 
> Hey Luce, I just noticed you are 6 weeks today! Happy 6 weeks to you. I could be wrong, but I think Vicky is 30 weeks today!

Have a glass of Champs - I know I am...I had a glass or two of Chardonnay every night before I knew I was actually pregnant...alcohol is my good luck charm. I think we all need to celebrate and let loose a little. I'm actually jealous you have a party to go to...we're doing the snuggle thing but it would be nice to have an excuse to dress up...any pics of the party dress??? Bet you look great!


----------



## heart tree

I never thought about what I was going to wear! I was just looking through my closet and everything is so old. I'm not sure I would fit into any of my old party dresses to be honest. If it rains I don't want to wear my fabulous gray boots because they will get water stained. If I can't wear those boots, I don't know what I'll wear. I think that's one of the reasons I don't want to go. I don't have an outfit to wear!


----------



## heart tree

Liz I was just looking at your chart. Why is FF giving you dotted lines?


----------



## grandbleu

When I was a New Yorker I always wore black and you could never go wrong and rain won't show up on black! Add a funky scarf or earrings or necklace and it makes it a New Years outfit. 

Chic and beautiful! Hope you can find something.


----------



## grandbleu

heart tree said:


> Liz I was just looking at your chart. Why is FF giving you dotted lines?

I know I'm so mad...I'm such a charting nerd. But I think it's because I don't track CM, CP or use OPKs so they don't trust my temping methods GRRRRR...and you see the open circle...I wake up one morning a wee bit late and I'm punished by FF...it's worse than a school master! :blush:

I'm pretty sure CD16 is Oday despite it's silly dotted lines...I feel like I'm just being scolded for not being perfect TTCer.


----------



## heart tree

I didn't always track CP or CM so I don't think it is that. It could be that you didn't use an OPK, but that seems weird. I'm wondering if it has to do with the fact that you had 2 of the same temps on CD 17&18 and CD 19&20. Maybe it wants to see more temps rise. I still think you Ov'd on CD 16 as well.

I have a black dress and I could belt it. I have black boots I can wear. I'm not sure about the jewelry and I definitely don't have a funky scarf, just practical ones to keep me warm. I'm sure I'll be able to put something together. I just like wearing new outfits, not my tired old stuff! LOL!


----------



## grandbleu

I agree *Hearty* - new is always more fun but I'm sure you will be beautiful!


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty hope you find something to wear I am sure you will look stunning hope you have a fab night.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy! I'll work something out.

You sound like you are in a good place right now. I'm so proud of you for getting this far. You are a strong woman my dear.

Still working on these cards. I'm loving the process of making them. It's fun because I'll make one then check in with you all. I have everyone on my mind right now. xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I am tonight some serious nausea has kicked in tonight which has helped and it was after I had eaten so know it wasn't down to hunger. When I saw my friend who knows I'm pregnant she said I looked really well and had a glow to me like I'd been out in the sun which was lovely especially as I feel like I look rough.

Thank you I never really think of myself as being strong. I know one thing for sure there is no way I would have got through this year without you and the other wonderful women I've met on here I feel lucky to know you just wish it was under different circumstances iykwm.

I have to admit to having not got cards in the post yet but will do this week it's one of my things to do when Steve goes back to work on Tuesday. 

:hugs:


----------



## yogi77

cazza22 said:


> yogi my love ur numbers are Fab!! Tests get lighter the higher ur hcg goes I did a little experiment one Frer with FMU and one frer with FMU mixed with water on the same morning this wad around 7 1/2 weeks and the one with water was double as dark as the un diluted one complete madness I'm telling u!!! Try it though babe it works, after a certain stage the preg test just can't break down the HCG, fx'd for your next scan babe

ok i couldn't resist and I tried this with my last couple of dollar store tests...on the undiluted urine test the test line and control line were equal colour and then I filled the urine cup up with water so it was about half urine, half water, and did another test and the test line was darker than the control line. :wacko:

no more hpts, I promise...


----------



## roonsma

Hi to all you Disco chicks, 

Not stopped by for a while but i'm always checking in on you all, you were a fantastic help to me over my darkest times, just wanted to wish you all the best for 2011 and lets hope all our wishes come true. x

Rach :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, does that make you feel any better? See? We disco girls know what we're talking about! Your bean is snuggled in just fine.

Lucy, yay for symptoms! Don't worry about the cards. I'll probably get my in the mail on Monday.

Hi Rach. Looks like you're coming along nicely. Congrats.


----------



## Allie84

Happy New Year everyone! :hugs: It's already 2011 for Vicky and Liz, and will be for our UK girls in an hour! :) :drunk:

Thanks for being such a wonderful, supportive part of a really crappy 2010. You guys are the best. :hugs:



LucyJ said:


> Allie that weather is crazy if you can't go out could you stay in, snuggle up and watch a movie.

Definitely turns out that's the best idea. We managed to go out for lunch to one of the only open restaurants...and on the way home we couldn't see a thing and drove straight into a snowbank!:cold: We rented a DVD (Knight and Day) and are going to snuggle up with that. 

It sounds like a lot of us have similiar evenings planned. You definitely are strong, Lucy, and I'm really happy to hear you're feeling nauseaus and pregnant!



heart tree said:


> Liz I was just looking at your chart. Why is FF giving you dotted lines?

I read about this...and it's because it likes to rely on more signs than just your temp for the advanced and research method detector. If Liz changes her method to fertility awareness I believe it will rely on only her last 6 pre ov temps and therefore give her solid cross hairs. I believe. 



yogi77 said:


> ok i couldn't resist and I tried this with my last couple of dollar store tests...on the undiluted urine test the test line and control line were equal colour and then I filled the urine cup up with water so it was about half urine, half water, and did another test and the test line was darker than the control line. :wacko:
> 
> no more hpts, I promise...

Oooh, I'm glad that worked!!! Thanks Cazz! Did that make you feel better? I hope so. :hugs:

Yogi, enjoy staying in like the rest of us (except Hearty). Hearty, I hope you find something suitable to wear. I'm sure you'll look just stunning no matter what you wear, of course!


----------



## heart tree

Allie nice work on the FF research! Makes sense.

Sounds like a scary drive. Glad you are home safe and sound! Have a good snuggle in. 

I found 2 dress options to wear. I didn't think I would fit into either of them but I did :happydance: 

I was just doing some research on drinking during the tww. I think that I'll be fine with 2 glasses. I really don't want to feel left out. (Who am I kidding, I simply LOVE champagne!) One when I get there and one at midnight. I'll drink water in between. 

Yay to our girls already in 2011. Amy is too!


----------



## Allie84

Yay, Happy 2011 to Amy! :hugs: I guess I have no idea what timezone Norway is in.

Definitely enjoy a few guilt-free glasses of champagne, Hearty! As someone mentioned, the relaxation will probably be _good_ for baby creation.


----------



## heart tree

The only reason I know her timezone is that I have everyone's times programmed into my phone. I can quickly look to see where everyone is.

Only a couple of minutes until the rest of our ladies across the pond ring in the New Year!

PS - I finished my cards in 2010!!!


----------



## LucyJ

HAPPY NEW YEAR Everyone, hope 2001 is an amazing year love you lots :hugs:

Oh and Steve wishes you all a Happy New Year as well.

:flower:


----------



## heart tree

Happy New Year Lucy!


----------



## dawny690

*I have a internal scan on Jan 24th not sure excatly what for but assume its to check the status of the polyp and see how bad the pcos is xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

That's great news Dawn. A step closer to your BFP. Happy New Year!


----------



## dawny690

*Had the date for a while now guess I forgot to update the ticker was in my siggy for a while its back now xxxx*


----------



## msarkozi

hey Luce, no real plans for tonight. We were going to go out for awhile, but mr pukey decided that he would rather stay at home. So I rented some movies for us, and we are going to watch those tonight instead. If I am actually awake at midnight, it will be amazing :)

For everyone across the pond, you are already in 2011. Another 6.5 hours for me........


----------



## heart tree

What movies are you watching Mel?


----------



## msarkozi

I rented the Town, The Other Guys, and a Trailer Park Boys one for Gord


----------



## sugarlove

Happy New Year girls!:hugs:

I raised a flute of bucks fizz at midnight and raised a toast to us all!

My Mum was really sweet at midnight and made my Dad go outside at my house to first foot ( a Scottish tradition I think?) as he has always brought luck.:thumbup:

Parents have left and Mal has gone to bed the boring fart:haha:just having a last drinkie before hitting the sack
xx


----------



## sugarlove

PS I googled first foot :-

'In Scottish folklore, the *first-foot*, also known in Manx Gaelic as _*quaaltagh*_ or _*qualtagh*_, is the first person to cross the threshold of a home on New Year's Day and a bringer of good fortune for the coming year.[1][2]
Although it is acceptable in many places for the first-footer to be a resident of the house, they must not be in the house at the stroke of midnight in order to first-foot (thus going out of the house after midnight and then coming back in to the same house is not considered to be first-footing). The first-foot is traditionally a tall, dark-haired male; a female or fair-haired male are in some places regarded as unlucky.'


----------



## LucyJ

Enjoy you films Mel I was amazed I managed to stay awake although I did have a little nap this afternoon. Just spoken to my mum and dad they have my brother and his little girl with them she insisted she was going to stay awake (she's 5 and three quarters the three quaters is very important I got told of for calling her 5 and half) she made it to 11:40 bless her.


----------



## msarkozi

lol! she's almost 6 you know...if you put her at a half then it makes her seem younger Auntie! I love kids and the things they say:)

Good night Lucy and Sugar...sleep well


----------



## heart tree

I liked The Town because I'm from Massachusetts and it reminded me of home a little. I haven't seen the other movies. Enjoy.

Sugar, that's a sweet tradition. Let's hope your father brought lots of luck into your house for 2011.

Lucy, well done staying awake! I can't believe you are still awake now!

I'm jealous you are all ahead of me. I'm so ready for this stupid year to be over! I still have 7 hours of 2010!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar last year my brother did it at my parents (he is fair headed by the way) my mum wouldn't let him do it this year as it's not been a good year. My mum always gives the person doing it things to bring I know one item is a loaf of bread can't remember the others they are meant to symbolise certain things. Hope your dad brings lots of luck your way.

We're of to bed soon xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty, I swear I felt such a sense of relief when the clock struck midnight and a bit emotional too!

Just raise your champers in a toast hun and think about how much better this yr is going to be for you
x


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy we cheated a bit. My Dad actually went out just after midnight, took Henry for a wee and didn't bring any gifts but hey ho. I'm believing it's lucky anyway:thumbup:

Sleep well
x


----------



## Allie84

Happy New Year Lucy and Steve! Happy New Year Sugar! :hugs:

Sugar, did your dad go to the neighbors and bring a gift or just go out and come back in again? Yeah it is a Scottish tradition, thanks for reminding me! It's meant to a be a man who walks in to your house first in the new year so it's good your dad did it! Maybe I'll find a way to have Alex do it. May he bring good luck and good :spermy: LOL

ETA: Okay I just saw all the posts I missed about this haha. Hmm, so I guess I'd have to have Alex ring in the New Year outside and then come inside. That seems kind of mean haha. I guess we could cheat as well!


----------



## sugarlove

I'm just watching Kylie on Jools Holland and chilling. Nice!

Allie, yes get Alex to do that, he's meant to be dark haired but who cares, we cheated too:haha:
x


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, that is so cute about your niece!!! Awwww.

Mel, I thought The Other Guys was really funny! I haven't seen the others but I do want to see The Town. 

Alex and I rented Knight and Day with Tom Cruise. We're not watching it yet as Alex is currently napping! Poor guy has a migraine. :( I woke him up for a kiss at the British New Year as we do that every year and text family and friends back home.


----------



## sugarlove

Ah that's such a sweet thing to do Allie
:thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Yay for Kylie and Jools Holland. :)

I actually feel a bit emotional, as well, and it's not even near midnight. I just had a cry for no reason about an hour ago sitting here on the couch. I can't wait for 2010 to be over.


----------



## msarkozi

I just ordered us some appetizer foods for supper, so we will start watching movies after that. 

Gord keeps falling asleep off and on now. So I am sure it will probably be just me watching movies tonight.....


----------



## Allie84

Mel, what's up with our snoozing men? I suppose I can't begrudge Alex for having a migraine. I wish we were closer and could watch movies together!!


----------



## msarkozi

that would be nice for sure!! mine is because he was out drinking last night (home before 10:00), but then was puking all night long and then got called to work this morning.


----------



## sugarlove

Hope you feel better after your cry Allie. I'm quite sure quite a few of the discoers will be having a little blub over New Year
x


----------



## vickyd

Happy New Year everyone! 

Its 3.30 am here, we just got back from the small party my parents threw. It was a good night, lots of food and some nice champers!!! I prepared a nice salmon terrain and duck with a sweet port sauce and everyone was raving about my cooking. Maybe i should quit chemistry and enroll in a chef school....The best news of the night is that my sis has started seeing a new guy, they went to high school together and reconnected last week at a reunion they had. She was texting all night and acting all school girlish it was so funny. My mom was very happy to see her smile again so all is good in 2011 so far!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you Sugar.

Alex woke up from his nap and I told him he had to do first footing....well, he got all technincal and said you can't first foot your own house, and you have to be dark, etc. I told him your dad did it, Sugar, and he said, well, that's because it wasn't his own house! Oh, well, I think I still talked him into it even though it won't be done 'properly' lol!


----------



## Allie84

Happy New Years Vicky! It sounds like a great start to 2011 for you and your sis. :) Maybe a culinary career is in your future? :hugs:

Alex is awake now, hooray, so I'm off to start our party for two. We're going to also play Scrabble and Beatles Rockband. :) Two of my fave games.


----------



## heart tree

Way to start out the New Year with some good news Vicky. I was recently wondering how your sister was doing. I want you to come and cook for me!

Sugar and Allie, Tim is dark haired. We won't be home because we'll be at a party when the New Year rings in. If I have him enter the house first when we get home, will that count? He's usually a pretty lucky guy (he married me!) :rofl:

Allie, I'm sure a cry is building up in me honey. I'm with you. Let's say goodbye to this year. You are only 3.5 hours away now!

Mel, I would come watch a movie and eat appetizers with you if I could. Sounds like a great night to me!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, Allie I just posted before reading about it being your own house. We actually rent this house, so it belongs to our landlord. Will that count? Ask Alex for me.


----------



## sugarlove

Well done Allie I like your persuasive style:haha:
I used similar skills when I talked Mal into getting the flat screen tv earlier today :happydance:
I'm loving the sound of Beatles Rockband. They are one of my fave bands ever! Sounds like a perfect cosy eve!

Vicky, my mouth is watering at your culinary skills. I only wish I had your touch with cooking (thinking of my burnt mousakka on fb!) :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty get him to nip in and out of your mate's house before midnight and he will bring you lots of luck!
x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Sugar! Good suggestion!


----------



## msarkozi

It would be awesome if we could all be together, snuggled up with blankets and in our pj's....watching movies and snacking on good food......

Hearty - I thought you were an hour behind me?! or did that change after we changed our clocks back??? or am I just crazy????


----------



## heart tree

I think I am an hour behind you Mel. It's almost 8 pm here right now. 4 more hours to go.


----------



## VGibs

Happy new years from this side of Ontario Canada!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

ok yeah, I think you are an hour behind me.......50 more minutes to go for me, and I don't know if I am going to make it! I'm tired!

Happy New Year Virginia


----------



## Megg33k

Well, girls... I have to admit that I mostly only skimmed posts! Very chatty while I was away! 

Happy New Year to all of you! Patience and luck to those TTC.... Nerves of steel and luck to those preggo... A joyful and easy delivery to those so close to having their LO's!

We went for lunch with my aunt, 2 cousins, and uncle and then ran some errands. Then, Kevin and I went to my parents' house and helped prepare food for today. We had a simple dinner and watched some TV. I had been up since 5:30am, so I fell asleep around 7:30pm on their couch. I couldn't keep my eyes open any longer. We came "home" (to my aunt's house) at around 9pm, put in my suppository, did my shot, and I was out like a light. I slept 7.5 hours from 7:30... unfortunately that means it was 3am when I got up. I only got up to pee twice though! That's a miracle!

Today, we have a big dinner and present opening (from Christmas) with the whole family. Its going to be very noisy and full of commotion... I could do without it, honestly. But, that's what makes it feel like Christmas. 

I can't believe I missed ringing in 2011. Poor Kevin was the only one in the house awake for it. He said it was lonely. I've never missed kissing him at midnight before. :( But, I needed that sleep. So, I guess its worth it in the end. 

Anyway, love all you girl! I hope you all know how much you've come to mean to me over this past year. You're just about the best thing that 2010 did for me. This amazing gift I've been given at the end of the year is hard to believe still, and the real gift will come when I know that my baby/ies is/are alright! I hope that we can all ring in 2011 with good news soon! We deserve it after the way 2010 treated us!


----------



## dawny690

*Megg your post has brought tears to my eyes we love you too and you have been a huge support and a inspiration to us all thankyou for a great year Meggles love you lots happy new year darling Im sure this is going to be the best year ever for you and everyone else  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Dawn! :hugs: I love you all dearly! And, I really do appreciate everything! I can't wait to see all the joy that the new year just has to bring!


----------



## dawny690

*I'm going to bombard this thread with pictures now lol sorry which hairstyle do you think I should go for?

This was me last night:-

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0276.jpg

Now how should I have my hair:-

1:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/hair.jpg

2:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/hair1.jpg

3:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/ashley-greene-hairstyles-1.jpg https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/ashley-greene-hairstyles-2.jpg

4:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0287.jpg

5:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0289.jpg

6:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0290.jpg

7:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0291.jpg

8:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0292.jpg

9:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0293.jpg

10:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0294.jpg

11:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0295.jpg

12:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0296.jpg

13:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/Hair%20Ideas/DSCI0297.jpg

I wanted to get it cut yesterday but either everywhere was shut or busy and couldn't do it  hoping to get it done after work on sunday xxxx*


----------



## Jaymes

I like #9 the best!
Enjoy!

*Happy New Year!*
​
We went to our pastors house, played games and had a Chile cook off! I am proud to say that my Green Chile got second place, but I think that is only because none of the kids would even try it. ALL of the adults LOVED it! I was hoping for some leftovers to use on eggs for breakfast this morning, but sadly the pot was empty when we collected our stuff to return home. I'll have to make more as it was totally delish!

We came home at about 11:30 and did our party poppers, watched Dick Clark, Backstreet Boys & NKOTB ring in the NY then went to bed. It was a fun night, but I have to admit that I missed the fun times we had back home with our party friends. This was definitely a Kid friendly evening.
CHEERS :drunk: To the New Year bringing good luck to all of you!


----------



## cazza22

Happy new yearrrrr to all my amazing, beautiful, special, brave and inspirational disco girls!! 
I honestly don't know how I would gave got through 2010 without you all, I've never been in a place where I feel so comfortable, happy and totally at ease yo share my feelings as I do with all you little lovelies!
I wish each and every one of my disco divas a dream filled 2011, i know what shit 2010 brought us and I want this fresh start to be a new beginning for everyone! We will still have obstacles to overcome but together we will get through whatever the TTC and PREGGO gods have to throw at us :thumbup:

love you all with every bit of my heart ur my disco sistas!!! Xxxxx

just want to let u know that I celebrated the first morning in 2011 by finally giving in to some nookie :rofl: after 14 weeks of sex ban let me tell u it was guuurrddddd!!! :blush: & no spotting :dance: :bunny: :happydance: xxxx just thought I'd share that with y'all hehe

oh n yay to Yogi for doing my little experiment!! How strange is that Hun?? :haha: made me feel better I hope it did you babe :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Ps spelling mistakes are due to this stupid iPhone sorry lol xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Happy new year discos!!!!!!! May 2011 bring you everything you could hope for. Thanks for a great 2010, although I can be quiet on this thread as it moves so fast, you really helped (and continue to help) my recovery.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I like 3 & 4 the best, I think!


----------



## msarkozi

I like 1, 2, and 7 Dawny


----------



## LucyJ

I like 4 and 9 which one do you like dawny?


----------



## Allie84

Happy New Year, girlies. :hugs: Thank you so much for everthing you did to make 2010 better You've really meant a lot to me. Bring on 2011. :hugs:


I like 1, 4 and 5 the best Dawny.

Jaymes, I felt the same last night, missing home. When it was midnight in CO I got a bunch of texts from my friends and it made me feel so sad I wasn't there.


----------



## msarkozi

All the best for everyone in 2011!! This will be a great year! :hugs:

I am taking down my decorations today, and it is breaking my heart! I wish I could leave them up year round, lol!


----------



## sugarlove

Happy New Year girlies.Hope you all had a great evening and are having a nice time today.

I've spent the day curled up on the settee in agony with AF pains. They've never been this bad and pain killers aren't touching the pain.:growlmad:
Hearty, do you think the soy could have irritated the endo and made things worse? My cycle is only 22 days this month as well.:shrug:


----------



## heart tree

I think I like 1, 2, and 11. Can we see a picture of you without your hair pulled back? It's hard to tell how your hair falls around the front of your face. 

Happy New Year to you all my lovely disco ladies. I'm so grateful I have you all. Had a bit of a moment last night and was so tempted to pick up my phone and write to you all. I thought that might be rude in the middle of a party! I wish we all lived closer so we could vent to each other in person. Anyhoo no need for me to rehash anything negative that happened in the wretched 2010. Onwards and upwards in 2011. Love you girls. xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I am so sorry AF is causing you a lot of pain I gave up with painkillers with my periods as they never worked the only thing I found that helped a little was heat I'd have a hot bath put my pj's on then curl up with a hot water bottle maybe try that to see if helps :hugs: Hope it eases of for you soon.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Sugar I was posting at the same time you were. I'm not sure if the soy would have caused that honey. I've read that Clomid isn't always a good option for endo but now I can't remember why. I'll do a little research for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I wish we all lived closer as well :hugs: always thinking of you and here for you sending you a massive cyber :hugs: Here's to a fantastic 2011 for us all hope it brings nothing but happiness and joy for all. :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy! How are you feeling today?

Sugar I was able to find that Clomid can make endo worse because it increases the estrogen. I guess it is possible soy might have done the same thing but I'm not sure. I can't believe how short your cycle was. Something needs to be done to get you in working order. You shouldn't have to be dealing with this, nor should you have to wait for a solution.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Hearty. I know this really needs to be sorted out and I'm so sick of waiting.

I'm seeing my Doctor on Wednesday and Mal is coming with me, so hopefully things will move forward.

I'm nearly at a stage now when I'm willing to pay for the bloody lap myself
:growlmad:


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I really hope you get somewhere with your dr on wed and they start sorting things out for you.

Hearty I'm not doing as good tonight had a little bit of pinky spotting just a little bit on a panty liner not any when I wipe and nothing since but have also had some cramping/pulling type feeling. Trying to stay calm and convince myself my baby is alright but a little bit scared.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, I was just reading another post of a 35+ woman who is recently pregnant and found out her progesterone is on the low side. Her doctor and another doctor at the clinic didn't think that progesterone would help her at this point. She's understandably upset so got the cream as they won't prescribe her the suppositories. Someone else posted an article. I'll post it below. It isn't specifically talking about endo, but it is talking about progesterone production and the importance of producing a good egg. I know you've been told you need to lose weight before getting Clomid (which I think is crap) but I'm wondering if there is anyway to get it privately? Given that you don't ovulate around the same time each month, I would bet that your progesterone issue has a lot to do with your egg production. I've also read that even if Clomid can irritate endo, it can also help because if the endo is on the ovaries, it can hinder egg release. If you get on Clomid, it will produce a better egg regardless of the endo. Then, when you get pregnant, the endo is put into remission. 

Anyway, here's that article on progesterone. (I'm not sure I'm totally on board with it all, but it has some valid points. I still think progesterone supplementation after Ov can be very helpful.) 

_When we talk about a hormone problem, you have likely miscarried in less than 10 weeks. After that, the placenta has taken over hormone production and any normal deficiency you have is not a factor. Low progesterone, the most common problem, is not as easy to treat as you might hope. Progesterone suppositories, while frequently prescribed, are not proven to be helpful and often actually cause a nonviable pregnancy to last longer than it should.

The only situation where progesterone is a sure solution is with a luteal phase defect, where the corpus luteum, which is formed along with egg at ovulation, does not produce the hormones needed to sustain a pregnancy. For most women, however, this is usually not an every-month problem. Usually the situation rights itself with the next egg and the next corpus luteum. This problem, if it is a permanent one, can be diagnosed through two separate endometrial biopsies. Progesterone must be started 48 hours after ovulation to work. By the time you have missed a period, it is too late to save a pregnancy with a luteal phase defect.5

Low progesterone, however, is usually a symptom of an nonviable pregnancy, and not the cause. Doctors often prescribe progesterone suppositories out of patient pressure when the hormone levels are low, but their use is controversial and usually completely ineffective. A common treatment for a suspected progesterone problem is Clomid, a pill taken for five days early in your cycle to rev up your hormone production. Not everyone is a candidate for Clomid, and 25% of women will have decreased cervical mucus, which can actually make you less fertile. See the Sperm Meets Egg Plan for more information.

Other hormone problems may be created when you have an untreated thyroid disorder. Your thyroid function can easily be tested, and this problem is very treatable.
_


----------



## heart tree

Lucy I'm very sorry to hear that. I bet that scares you. As we've heard over and over, it can easily be implantation bleeding still. I think Cesca was telling us she had a heavy red flow bleed a 7 +3, didn't she? And look at her now! But it is always alarming to see anything that color. The only thing you can do is have faith that everything is ok and relax as much as possible. Let Steve take care of you (which I know he does). At this point a lot is out of your hands. What is in your hands is the ability to take really good care of yourself. Rest, relax, breathe, eat nutritious foods, drink water and sleep. Throw in some good movies or trashy TV shows for good measure.


----------



## dawny690

*This is my hair not pulled back:-

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0300.jpg

xxxx*


----------



## cazza22

Well that bit of nookie earlier has started off something we've just had some more :rofl: got 14 weeks of making up to do I guess lol xxxx

luce I agree with the wise heartylicious ^^^^ take care sweetness xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - the cramping could just be the baby settling in as well. You will get cramping all throughout the pregnancy due to the uterus stretching, and from round ligament pains. :hugs:

Dawny - I would definitely do a side sweep bang. I think it would look good on you


----------



## heart tree

Yay for :sex: Cazza!!!


----------



## heart tree

Dawn now that I see your hair down I would definitely go with a side swept bang. I think Nicole Richie's look would be fab on you.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks hearty! I'm drinking lots of water and definitely getting plenty of rest and sleep the eating is not as good last couple of days due to feeling nauseaous but having been munching on fortified ceral and taking my vit's so hopefully the baby is getting all she/he needs. I'll eat better tomorrow going to try some different foods see how they go down I'm not being sick just feel it.

Thanks for the advice your right I need to look after myself and my little one and hope our little one's ok. Steve's been great he keeps reminding me that the cramping/pulling (not quite sure how to describe it) and the slight spotting could all be to do with the baby getting comfy and stretching going on.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Mel :flower:

Yay Caz for new year sex. Steve's on a ban until after 12 weeks


----------



## sugarlove

thanks for that article Hearty. Makes interesting reading! I agree I need clomid, but I might as well just wait till I've had the lap now.

The private consultant that I saw wouldn't give me it until I'd had a lap done and the NHS one wouldn't as he said I was overweight.:growlmad:

I started my diet 4 days ago (Rosemary Conley), cheated a bit with a bottle of wine last night, but apart from that I've stuck to it. I'm on 1200 cals a day for the first 2 weeks, then go up to 1400. You are meant to be able to lose a stone in a month. 

Lucy sorry to hear about the spotting hun. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about though. Get Steve to pamper you tonight and try and take your mind off it if you can by watching something funny on tv.
:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

that sounds like a much better diet Sugar! Good Luck with it! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Right, I forgot that the private doc wouldn't give you Clomid until you had the lap. Stupid NHS! They better give you that lap!!! 

Good for you for starting your diet. 1200 calories is a lot better than that other plan. You can do it!

Lucy, I hope you can find some food that agrees with you. I remember that feeling. I never got sick, but nothing appealed to me. I would have something in my head that sounded great and then once I had it in front of me it repulsed me. 

Ok I'm off to write my cards to you lot. Then Tim and I are going to have a snuggle in front of Lord of the Rings. Complete with a big bowl of popcorn! I'll check back in later. 

xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck with the diet sugar it sounds much better than the other one.

Just had an orange as a snack and that went down ok so thats something. I think the key is to eat little and often well that's what I'm going to try.

Enjoy your snuggle, lord of the rings and popcorn Hearty.

Steve and I are going to curl up and watch tv in bed.


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone, hope you are well! 

I'm sooo tired but I thought I'd check in before bed, and I went off to read the birth stories section for a bit. OMG, I swear if I read those long enough it could put me off TTC.  They are frightening! Mel, I cannot wait for you to have our first disco baby and share what childbirth is really like.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Still away with family. Driving me a bit crazy with all the commotion. I swear, there's not a moment of silence the whole time! :nope: Blah! I'm not made for this!!!

I still have nearly no symptoms most days. Some days, I literally feel completely normal, except for sore boobs. But, I know that's from my progesterone supplements. I go back and forth on whether or not I think things are okay. I saw 2 itty bitty little flecks of pink tonight, but it was following (TMI) bearing down for a bowel movement. It was even less than before... not even enough to call a dot... just 2 little flecks. :shrug: I didn't even freak out for a minute. I just saw it, wiped to make sure that there was no more, and moved on when there wasn't. I don't know if it means that I'm calming down or if its because I know that I can't stop things from going wrong, so I might as well just wait and see. I'm not feeling particularly positive, but I'm not really worried either. So, I don't know what to expect next week. I just want to get it over with.


----------



## vickyd

Morning girls!

Megg its good to hear that you are keeping your cool girl! Its true we have no control over what happens, maybe you have a gut feeling that everything is ok and thats why youre not panicking!

Ive spent the day watching the telly and hearing all about the loveley new austerity measures our goverment will implement from today. Another VAT tax rise, petrol has gone up again and we our now second most expensive country for petrol in europe....Its gonna be a tough year for us yet again!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh man... Sounds a bit tough, Vick! 

I don't know if I have a gut feeling that all is well... or if its more that I'm preparing for the worst and going a bit numb... I seem to think its the latter rather than the former. I really don't expect to come back with good news. I'll be pretty shocked if I do. But I guess you're still shocked every time you have a good scan, eh? So, maybe it doesn't mean anything. I dunno... I can't be arsed to care.


----------



## vickyd

Im stilll shocked everytime i have a good scan lol! I understand where youre coming from, at one point i was so tired from all the worrying that i also thought fuck it whatever happens happens...It is so draining isnt it????


----------



## Megg33k

Its incredibly draining! I think I am at a "whatever happens, happens" point. I have no signs pointing to things going wrong, but I don't really have any signs pointing to things going well either. I'm really just sort of stumbling from one day to the next. One minute, I think that I should have more symptoms. The next minute, I think that I'm not even 6 weeks yet and I shouldn't be expecting much at all. I'm really not bothered by the little tiny bits of pink I've seen, but only because they've been so minimal that they really can't mean anything. If it was a bad omen, I think there would be more of it and it would be happening more often. And, as I say I have no symptoms, its only sort of true... I just had to eat something because my tummy was so uneasy from being hungry and hasn't really settled well with my food. So, I suppose that could be a symptom. I don't know. I wish I could be on "I Didn't Even Know I Was Pregnant"... I want to find out at delivery!


----------



## Megg33k

I think maybe I have tiny eavesdroppers in my uterus... because I feel seriously rough now. I would be a bit remiss to ignore signs, wouldn't I?


----------



## cazza22

Meggles just wanna send you some hugs :hugs: it is hard babe but we gave to stay positive for our beans, Its totally normal to have a guard up Ive got yo admit I've sort of let mine down completely since my 12 week scan I'm not prepared for bad news which is my own fault really. I think your going to be absolutely fine sweet I can't wait to hear your GOOD news :thumbup:

Vic our country is exactly the same babe constant rises n never any falls, our VAT is 20% from this month onwards it's discusting, council tax is up every year I now pay £1300 a year just to fricken live here and £400 a month out of my wage a month Is immediately deducted aswel as £100 national insurance it's just take take take the more you earn the more your penalised it bugs the shit out of me! I think we are number 1 country for the most expensive petrol it's ridiculous!!! Anyway rant over lol XX just so you know ur not alone chick xxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Cazz its sickening...I wonder what we will get out of it in the end? Will we get a decent pension at least....I think Europe is the worst place to live at the moment. Im seriously thinking of taking my family and moving back to Canada.


----------



## cazza22

vickyd said:

> Cazz its sickening...I wonder what we will get out of it in the end? Will we get a decent pension at least....I think Europe is the worst place to live at the moment. Im seriously thinking of taking my family and moving back to Canada.

I don't think we'll gain anything from it vic not in our country anyways! And our pensions are not much cop either luckily I work for Barclays bank and I pay into their pension scheme so I will get a good pension with them I can't rely on our government to pay it when I'm old n shrivelled lol!

I think moving to Canada is a brill idea, I've never been but I love the look of it there it's stunning xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Megg feeling rough is a symptom and the uneasiness in your stomachnis definitely a symptom that's how I felt but the last couple of days it has been full on nausea it will come. A lot of women I've spoken to say there symptoms did kick in till between 6 and 8 weeks so dont worry I know I'm one to talk as I freaked out yesterday but the lovey Hearty kept me calm and reassured me. It is scary after a loss as we know what can go wrong we are so used to bad news sometimes it's hard to imagine what good news will feel like. We need to have faith that all will be ok and next week will bring good news. :hugs:

Look after yourself sending lots of :dust: to you your little one and loads of love to you all.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! Love you!


----------



## VGibs

cazza22 said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> Cazz its sickening...I wonder what we will get out of it in the end? Will we get a decent pension at least....I think Europe is the worst place to live at the moment. Im seriously thinking of taking my family and moving back to Canada.
> 
> I don't think we'll gain anything from it vic not in our country anyways! And our pensions are not much cop either luckily I work for Barclays bank and I pay into their pension scheme so I will get a good pension with them I can't rely on our government to pay it when I'm old n shrivelled lol!
> 
> I think moving to Canada is a brill idea, I've never been but I love the look of it there it's stunning xxxxClick to expand...

I think everyone should live in Canada!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My symptoms didn't come till gone 6 weeks and only properly kicked in at over 7 weeks, apart from the tiredness and dizzyness which I had from the 2ww.


----------



## LucyJ

Have you got room for us all Vgibbs :flower: ?


----------



## VGibs

haha In my new house I do! Its a two story triple brick victorian with 5 bedrooms and a loft. 13 foot ceilings in the downstairs and 10 foot upstairs. Not to mention a finished attic! Its HUGE!


----------



## vickyd

VGibs that sounds heavenly....It probably cost less than my 1.5 bedroom flat/cage...


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie! I am sure my story will probably scare you off, lol! 

Megg - every pregnancy is different. Just because symptoms aren't there, doesn't mean anything is wrong. Shall I remind you I had no symptoms at all. I have never had sore boobs once during this pregnancy, I don't have morning sickness at all. I had a couple weeks of nausea around 9 weeks, but that is all. The only reason I knew I was pregnant was a positive test. So just because you don't have symptoms, don't think things are going wrong......you could have lots of symptoms, or none at all. :hugs:

Vicky - great idea!! come back to Canada :)

Virginia - I agree! I LOVE Canada! Your house sounds very nice. A house like that in Alberta would cost a fortune!


----------



## LucyJ

Vgibbs your house sounds lovely.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Allie84

Hey Lucy, I'm okay. I'm feeling kind of 'blah' because I go back to work tomorrow after my 11 days off. I don't feel ready for it, and I'm sad the holidays are over. I can feel the January blues impending. 

How are you? :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

It alway sucks having to go back to work especially after a long break I'm dreading tuesday when Steve has to go back to work the schools here dont go back till the end of the week so there won't be any supply work for me till the following week at the earliest.

I'm doing ok had a bit of an emotional break down lots of tears but doing better now. Feeling sick at the moment my healthy eating hasn't worked to well the only thing that has gone down well was burger and chips at lunch :dohh: everything else leaves me with an uneasy feeling in my tummy apart from dry cereal with I've munching on. Steve and I had to abandon our walk on the beach as the smell of seaweed was making me feel sick but I think thats a good thing just hope it is a good sign and that everything is alright 4 sleeps till my scan keeping everything crossed that it's good news.


----------



## VGibs

vickyd said:


> VGibs that sounds heavenly....It probably cost less than my 1.5 bedroom flat/cage...

We got it from a repossession at $118,000. It's not a palace and needs lots of work but it allows me to see my fiancee in a toolbelt a lot of the time which is pretty yummy lol


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Virginia! Summer is always my favorite time of year, just because of all the hot half naked men around from construction and such! :haha:


----------



## vickyd

WOW!!! that price is unreal, and yes my love it is a palace! To get a 5 bedroom house in Greece you would need at least 400.000 euro and if you want that in the greater Atthens area youre looking at at least a million....

What is it with men and toolbelts eh?


----------



## LucyJ

That's one of Steve dreams to buy and do up a house (he's carpenter) unfortunately it's not something we have the funds to do can only just cover our mortgage but one day maybe.

Wow vicky that is expensive!


----------



## Allie84

Aww, Lucy, sorry you had to abandon your walk but that is a a great sign. :hugs: I hope the next four days fly by until your scan. 

Vicky, what you lack in affordable housing you make up for in culture and climate, right? I don't know if those things can make up for such a shitty economy at the moment, though. 

I have a cycle question....I'm CD13 and getting EWCM, but my monitor is still reading Low. I haven't had this the past two cycles which were soy cycles that I can remember. At this point I was just getting creamy CM. Should I treat it as fertile CM and BD even though I'm still getting a low on the monitor?


----------



## heart tree

Allie I would BD just to cover your bases. I've seen on FF some charts that went from low to peak. Do you have any opks lying around?


----------



## Allie84

Nope, no OPKs but we DTD just in case.

I went back and looked and it appears that the cycle before last I got EWCM more than a week before ov. :shrug:

I don't know what to do differently this cycle. I did everything we could think of last cycle. We're going to do it doggie style more often this time as I'm pretty sure that's the way we did it when I got pregnant in April. 

Hearty, how are you feeling? Has the symptom spotting begun?


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I'm constantly symptom spotting. The problem is that I'm using the progesterone suppositories so my boobs are hurting, but it could easily be from the progesterone. I had that weird cramping on 2 and 3 dpo but nothing after that. I realized it happened after exercising so I've stopped going to the gym. Even long walks was making it feel crampy. Weird. That strange spotting was only on 2 dpo and I could barely call it spotting. It happened only once when wiping. Other than that, I don't feel any different. I'm in the 1ww now. It's driving me crazy. I hate this wait. I couldn't even enjoy champagne on NYE just in case I was pregnant. I only had a half a glass! 

I just looked back at my chart and I also got ewcm and a Low on the CBFM. The high reading came shortly thereafter. I wonder if you'll get a high in the next few days? How great would that be? You could always try the soft cups as something new to try!


----------



## Allie84

I'm soooo afraid of softcups!!! But it might be worth a shot. I really hope I get a High in the next few days but I'm really not optimistic. Oh, and I think the EWCM is thicker than it should be, upon further research. It's super stretchy but not really watery and wet. I think I need to improve the quality of my CM>

I hope the 1ww goes by quickly for you. Since the cramping was something different for you than last cycle, hopefully that's a good sign!! Your chart is looking nice.


----------



## heart tree

They are scary at first for sure, but you should just give them a try. If you hate them you don't have to use them. I tried on a day I didn't BD. I just wanted to practice getting it in and out. I had a hard time getting the first one out and I panicked. But then I learned that you can bear down like you are having a bowel movement and it pushes the cup about half way out. Then you can grab it with your finger and pull it the rest of the way out.


----------



## Allie84

I may as well try them! Thanks for the info.

Oh, and have we been moved?


----------



## grandbleu

We did get moved :shrug: 

*Allie* - Good luck with soft cups...I don't use them either (I actually use the DivaCup for my period and it has changed my life + it's better for the environment...my periods have shortened by 2 days!!! which in my opinion is a good thing. It takes some getting used to be very good!)

*Hearty* - Great chart! Mine's looking not so hot...don't know why I have all these plateaus (I had two lower temps in a row but I had a restless sleep both nights just tossing and turning so I hope it's just that.)

Hope everyone is good this lovely morning :)

PS. It's not just Disco that was moved but lots of the very active threads on TTCAL - I wrote Admin/Mods to see what's happening because honestly it makes me a bit sad to see them out of the loss section. Hopefully they will help us out. Here's my thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-h...ads-ttcal-forum-moved-lounge.html#post8452649


----------



## Razcox

First of all a very happy new year to you all!! We have taken down all the xmas decks already and gotten the house back to normal which is nice, I love the tree and stuff but it&#8217;s a nightmare with 3 happy dogs that like to wag there tails all the time LOL. We have been watching a lot of films as well over the hoildays. For the first time I watched all 6 Harry Potter films after saying I will never watch them - Oh well they where quite good I guess. Also watched all 3 toy story films and OMG how sad was the end of number 3?? Had me in tears!

Dawny - I like number 11 best 

Sugar - Sorry AF is being such a bit! I hate waiting for the stupid NHS as well. They do a scheme at work where they pay fo private AXA PPP healthcare and you just have to pay the tax on it. Thinking of joing this but need to find out what it covers as I know they don&#8217;t cover a 'normal' pregnacy . . . Would be nice to be seen a bit quicker though if we could.

Just looked up the Rosemary Conley diet plan and it looks quite good. My diet starts tomorrow as I didn&#8217;t want to start over christmas and new years. Every other time I have been on a diet I lose just under a stone a month and get pregnant right away so fingers crossed for us both x

Vicky - That sounds rough! We have the same problems here in the UK with VAT going up to 20% tomorrow and petrol being high. Going to be a tough year all round I think. I would love to move to Canada, we went for two weeks when I was at uni for my disertation and didn&#8217;t want to come back!

Megg - It was the same with me last time I kept waiting for the other shoe to drop and didn&#8217;t really believe it was going to happen. Made me a bit hardened about it all really. I am sure eveything is fine though and once you have your scan and get into 2nd tri can enjoy it a bit more x

Vgibs - That house sounds amazing! I remember looking at houses and land in parts of BC and was amazed how much cheaper it was then the UK. I would want to live outside of a small town and there were loads of stunning houses. We found it really hard to get visa's to live over there though so stopped as we didn&#8217;t have want they wanted. May look into it again though . . . 

Allie - I have been back at work inbetween xmas and new years and I am in work today so it doesn&#8217;t make it too bad. Sorry you are getting the Jan blues hun, just think though jan means it&#8217;s a new year and a fresh start. Anything is possible in the year to come x Oh and I LOVE soft cups! Less time with my legs in the air and no icky sticky feeling in the morning - Great stuff! I have also got a BFP on two cycles where I have used these eveytime we Bded with pre seed.

Lucy - I am sure it&#8217;s a good sign about the sickness and everything is going to be fine at your scan, will be logged on at 9am sat at work checking for your update x
Hearty - Good luck hun I hope you get to give us the first 2011 :bfp:, how cool would that be? 

AFM - Well we had a bit of nookie over new years and didn&#8217;t use anytihng in the way of protection so it felt a bit naughty, esp as my CP was quite high and open so you never know LOL. Going to start temping tomorrow so I can see roughly where abouts I am in my cycle and to make sure the :witch: doesn&#8217;t sneak up on me. Also decided to go back to TTC next cycle rather then the Feb cycle as I really want to get started again, if we get pregnant again before seeing the recurrent MC guy then so be it. 

Also filled in all the paper work to go part time at work from feb, I am determined to get out of my rut this year and do something I enjoy on the work front. I cant keep waiting to get pregnant and I am starting to at least consider life without babies in it. A huge part of that is going to be enjoying what I do for a living or at least not hating it and hopefully making use of my Fine art degree. At first I have puppies to look after then I will finish my book and start learning how to turn my art work into graphics for the web ect. If it doesn&#8217;t work out then I always have the option of working full time again but I have to give it a go.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Raz! It sounds like you've got a good plan I think it helps to have other things to focus on than TTCAL as it can become all consuming as we all know. What's your book about? 

Hearty hope the 1ww goes by quickly and has a BFP at the end of it for you.


----------



## Razcox

My book is a supernatural drama type thing, its based around werewolves but more onvolved with the idea of the soul and past lives rather then being bitten ect. The main female character cheats death but in so doing 'fractures' her soul and finds out she was a wolf in a pervious life and can now change form. There is a bit more to the plot but i wont ramble on too much lol


----------



## Megg33k

:hi: Just popping in! Not really caught up though! Still away with family! 

Not much new for me... It seems I see either a pale pink dot, fleck, or streak on my tissue once a day... but I've literally not stressed about it at all. I know this isn't how losses look or feel generally and I have my scan in 4 days now. So, I'm just kind of shrugging when I see it and moving on. I'm not sure why it isn't worrying me, but its not. :shrug: 

No feeling of dread re: the scan yet... Thinking of that as a positive sign! :thumbup:

I'll be back like normal when I'm home tomorrow! :hugs: all around!


----------



## cazza22

Where the he'll have we been moved too? :cry: how very dare they move us :growlmad: xxxx lov y'all


----------



## heart tree

ARGH, officially back at work today. I wish I had one more week off! Won't be writing too much today. Liz, I read your protest about our thread being moved and I agree with your argument. When I have some time, I'll add my two cents on that protest thread.

Raz it sounds like you have a good plan in place. I love the book topic! I hope you get published. 

Megg, I'm glad you aren't freaking. There is no need to.

Girls, I have a quick question. A woman on my 35+ thread just got pregnant with IVF. She's 4 + 5 today. She had 2 day 5 blasties transferred. She had her bloods drawn today and they came back at 71. She's had some pink and brown spotting today too. I told her her numbers looked like they were on the low end of normal and her bloods in 2 days will help give her a better picture. Any thoughts about this? Do you think they are too low?

Lucy, I saw in your journal that you've had a little more spotting. Since it's brown, I really think it is from implantation. Your scan is so soon. I hope you get amazing news. 

We have Yogi's scan and Nato's appointment tomorrow. I know someone else is tomorrow too, but I can't remember who. Lucy is this week and Megg is next week. Vicky's is coming up too. Lots happening. Oh, I guess I could just check the front page! Duh!

AFM, nothing to report. My boobs have been sore, but I notice them only after I pop a progesterone suppository. My chart looks good, but again, I'm on progesterone. I can't really look into any of these things as signs. Other than that, no symptoms.

Have a great day!


----------



## LucyJ

Raz your book sounds good, good luck with getting it finished!

Don't seem to have much nausea today, it's normal for it to come and go isn't it?

Sorry your back at work hearty hope the day goes quickly and keeping everything crossed for you this month. It's a busy week this week. No more spotting I think it's the cramping that worries me the most but I wonder if having a tipped forward womb has an impact on what I feel. Hoping it's just down to stretching. I am going to try and relax I promise. 

I don't understand why we've been moved!!


----------



## yogi77

Hi Lucy,

my symptoms definitely come and go...and i never feel nauseous until the evening. Seems like in the evening my boobs and nipples are more sore and I feel slightly nauseous on and off. I have to pee about 3-4 times a night and am extremely thirsty everytime I wake up in the middle of the night. 

When I get up in the morning I always feel fine though, and of course it gets me all worried!! I think "morning sickness" is the worst name for it.

Good luck with your scan this week!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks yogi I felt so rough yesterday and not to bad to day so got me a little nervous I wish I didn't worry about every little thing I'm hoping that after my scan I will relax a little. Have you had much or any cramping?

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, what time is it?


----------



## yogi77

No cramping, except right after I got a positive HPT I had bad cramps but none since. Just some discomfort and bloating sometimes. 

My scan is at 9am tomorrow, still worried sick about it but keep trying to tell myself that we will see exactly what we want to see tomorrow.


----------



## grandbleu

I don't think my protest movement is going anywhere...looks like we are in the TTC discussion group Lounge area mixed in with everybody else. Apparently they took a bunch of threads not just TTCAL but pregnancy threads etc that had a bunch of posts and looked quite chatty and transferred them to the group section.

I guess my only problem with it is that the only way I would have ever found this thread and other very long and popular ones is by way of the TTCAL section. I would never go to the discussion/group section as I would have been way intimidated and I wouldn't even guess that there were Loss threads there anyways. 

I feel bad for newbies who might need help (like I did and still do) that wouldn't be able to find support or advice from ladies that have tried lots of different TTC techniques and I think it's so important...

OK enough about that.

Hope everyone is well. I'm in the TWW and just not symptom spotting at all and loving it! My chart looks like SH*& but that's OK because maybe it will go back up...I still have a whole week to go. The lovely 1WW.


----------



## yogi77

grandbleu said:


> I feel bad for newbies who might need help (like I did and still do) that wouldn't be able to find support or advice from ladies that have tried lots of different TTC techniques and I think it's so important...

I agree, I never would have found this group when I needed it the most if it was located where it is right now!!


----------



## Razcox

Dont think i would have found you all either if the thread was here. Its only the last few months i have noticed this part of the forum and i have been on here for 2 years now.

Oh and look at my baby all fat and preggo!!!

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ella/DSC_0438.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ella/DSC_0437.jpg


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I agree I wouldn't of found this thread in it's new place and probably wouldn't of ventured into the TTC section after my loss anyway. I don't get the reasoning behind moving us to the TTC group forum.

Yogi your bound to be scared and I can't really tell you to stay calm and relax as I know I will be a wreck on thurs for mine but we are all here thinking of you and I am sure it will be good news lots off :dust: your way and :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Awww Raz so cute when are her puppies due? Bet your so excited, can't wait to see pic's of the little ones.


----------



## grandbleu

Razcox said:


> Oh and look at my baby all fat and preggo!!!

We have a doggy bump picture! Too cute!


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, your advise to your friend sounds right. I'm not sure the numbers though. Sorry I can't help further.


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Back at work, blah. :hugs: and :hissy: to the universe on behalf of everyone else back at work today (Hearty, Mel, and anyone else). 

Lucy and Yogi, I know symptoms definitely come and go based on every pregnant person I've chatted with here. :hugs: And I agree 'morning sickness' is a bad word for it.

Beautiful pregnant doggie, Raz.

Hearty, your chart looked good even before you started the 3 dpo suppositories!

I agree they shouldn't have moved us. It makes us like an exclusive 'group' and I like this open to as many people to join us that can that are TTAL. The more the merrier, especially as we are all at different stages.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie. I don't go back to work tomorrow, and I know I am not going to like it one bit!! My replacement is starting tomorrow as well, and I don't agree with her starting already, so it should be interesting!


----------



## LucyJ

Ahhhh I'm spotting again it's only a little bit and it's brown but don't understand why? It's so frustrating especially with the cramping why can't things be simple.


----------



## msarkozi

I know it's scary Luce, but I think you are going to be ok. Jaymes was bleeding for quite some time, and all is well. And yours is brown, so that means it is old blood. I think your uterus is just stretching and accomodating that little bean in there :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Mel I know your right. I'm hoping the baby is having a growth spurt and that's why the cramping. Is it possible that the brown spotting could be down to the internal scan I had done last week. :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Lucy I know how worrying that would be but like everyone else says it sounds like old blood and completely normal! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

It's always a possibility Luce, but I am not 100% sure. I can't wait for you and Yogi to have your scans and to see the little ones :)


----------



## Jaymes

Lucy - Mine was Due to an implantation "bruise" was the best way my Dr had of describing it. She also said that it would eventually bleed out, or it would be reabsorbed. I know how hard it is, and terrifying, fxed for your scan. :hug:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls, balls to our thread being moved. I haven't been able to find it all day and thought nobody was posting. What a thicko!

Raz, your preggo doggie is gorgeous. I love it when they lie on their back and show their tummies. So cute! Keep posting doggie bump pics!
I've done 6 days of Rosemary Conley now (apart from red wine slip up on NYE):haha:. It's not a bad diet, although I do have pangs of hunger sometimes. I can be your diet bud!
Your book sounds very exciting!

Hearty, I'm afraid I don't know much about beta numbers. Someone like Megg or another peggo will probably be able to help, but your advice to her sounds good. Have my fingers crossed for you this month with some very promising symptoms and a good looking chart:thumbup:

Lucy, sorry to hear that you're having spotting, but if you look at it this way, you've had quite a bit of spotting in this pg and your numbers are going up nicely, so maybe it's just going to be a pg with strange spotting but everything's fine. :hugs:

Megg ditto to you poppet! Hope it stops for you both!

Good luck to everyone who's having a scan tomorrow :thumbup:

Allie, I tried the softcups but didn't like them. They feel big and I was worried about pushing spermies out, but I know loads of other girls who swear by them, so maybe give them a shot.

Bleu, I'm off for a stalk of your chart!

AFM Mal has repeated his sperm test and gets his results tomorrow. It hasn't been a the full 12 weeks since his last one, but the GP wanted another one done 6 weeks later. Feeling very nervous for results, his morphology needs to have moved up by 1% to put him in a normal category, otherwise we are IVF. Yikes! I'm so proud of him, as he's been so good over xmas and barely drank anything and took all of his vitamins.

Sorry if I've missed anyone
xx


----------



## sugarlove

Bleu, your chart does not look shit! Your temps are still above the coverline
:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

wtf??? why have we been moved??? we are TTCAL?? Ummm.....talk about ignoring our joint predicament. 

i am so having a benny. 

happy new year you lot. xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I always click on User CP and it shows me the threads that I take part in. If no one has commented, then I just click into Subscription Lists from User CP. I would never know if any thread has been moved, as this is the way I access them instead of searching :) 

What's a benny Nato?


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Nato

Good luck for your u/s tomorrow, what time is it? Did you have a good new years eve?

To the UK girls have any of you been watching Eastenders last couple of days tonights was so sad really upset Steve which is unusual normally he doesn't get upset by things on tv I guess anything to do with babies is a bit to close to home these days.


----------



## heart tree

Same here Mel, I would have never realized we had been moved. However, it does exclude any new TTCAL gals from joining. I would have never looked in the section they've moved us to. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me. 

Guess what I just put in the post? Cards!!! Hope they all find you safe and sound.


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy yes I'm watching Eastenders. a very disturbing storyline:cry:


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Sugar* - still above coverline...just barely hovering above the precipice...I'm still really early in the TWW so I'm not worried...there's no way AF is coming just yet...I assume my temps are just taking a wee rest (I had two nights of tossing and turning so I'm chalking it up to that). 

Great job on the new diet as well - One night of slipping up won't do you any harm. I think the best thing is to keep moving as well so watch what you eat and always do something each day...take a walk...swim...do an exercise video even if its just a 1/2 hour...it will really help. I better follow my own advice...gotta get myself moving as well :)

*Nato* - I want to know what a benny is to??? :shrug: Good luck on the scan! This is super scan week with you and Lucy and Megg...anyone else?

*Mel* - that's how I found the threads as well but like *Hearty* said I feel bad for new users who may want to join really active and supportive threads. I put up a proposition for the Admin but my thread got locked for some reason...grrr.

*Lucy* - boo to spotting!:hugs:

Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## NatoPMT

I dont watch eastenders cos I was busy watching Tracey Barlow getting moidered and not doing my theory essay

Luce, i read back that you have had a bit of spotting, hope you are ok poppet. My scan is tomorrow yes, you have a vg memory you do. I have a list of questions. I dont really want to go as its one of those with a wand up the poonani. No fun. 

I am CD9, and have....already......ewcm. I am blaming it on the green tea - 2nd month drinking it, 2nd month of ewcm. 

Mel, a benny is a hissy fit. I am peeved at the move because so many TTCAL'ers have joined this thread from when we started it. And the fact is, every one of us is TTCAL. Im going to email the moderators about it, i think we all should. No disrespect to the TTCers, but the after the loss thing kinda is critical in how we feel and our journey. 

Im off to have a quick chart stalk and then have to do my essay. Im doing it on attachment theory (thats for hearty, whos chart is one of those i am about to stalk)


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - This is what I wrote to Admin in the help section but my thread got locked :(. What do you think about this proposition??? I thought it was a good compromise.

"Just a suggestion:

Is there a way that we could get the discussion groups for the TTCAL groups directly under our section (like how LTTTC has their journals and success stories linked right under their section)?

That way new ladies who have just suffered a loss would know how to find us (those that may be in TTCAL for awhile and have valuable advice and support for newer members). I agree I don't want new questions to be bumped out of the way by very active threads but I also want there to be a way that new TTCAL members would be able to easily find discussions/threads that are going on that have tons of relevant information and advice and support for them especially when just after a loss it can feel so daunting to start over again. These threads give us hope.

Thank you so much for your consideration. I really appreciate it. This forum (especially the Miscarriage Support and TTCAL sections) has been a lifesaver for me during this difficult time."


----------



## msarkozi

I can't believe it got blocked! That is just crazy! I personally have never looked in the discussions thread. I think this is a great group, and anyone that wants to join, should. Can we add something into our thread title so people might notice it?


----------



## grandbleu

*Mel* - I know - I don't get it either but I can't respond to the thread now since it's locked so nothing I can do. I really don't want to be a pest about it...I mean in the end it doesn't seem like a big deal but I guess I just think that others (those who've had a loss) should be able to easily find these threads...Disco, Race, TWW after a Loss, the Other TWW, January Jelly Belly...etc. all the really popular and active threads got moved and it's just sad for newbies who might be desperate to connect with other ladies and feel welcomed and now the TTCAL section doesn't look active at all and there's no big and active threads there. Anyways...I feel like I'm going on a bit but I guess I feel passionately about it because I know how I felt when I first joined and I was a bit lost and it was awesome to meet others who had been down this road before and could help out. Ok I promise I'm done...till the next time LOL.


----------



## msarkozi

I agree. I was lost when I joined too. I found some other threads, but no one was very welcoming. I found these girls in a June testing thread, and I was lucky to find them.


----------



## sugarlove

ok I'm being thick here, but when you're talking about the user control panel, where is it?
:shrug:


----------



## grandbleu

I don't know what User CP is but I just go to Quick Links on the top right of the page and the drop down menu has all sorts of links including subscribed threads.

Oh I just saw it User CP is actually on the Quick Links...LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol! It's at the top of the page, and there are some other links you can click onto as well....it's a menu bar below where you can change what you are currently feeling....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> No disrespect to the TTCers, but the after the loss thing kinda is critical in how we feel and our journey.

That is completely it. TTC is hard, but after a loss it is a completely different ball game and feels totally different and having that support network around you is very important. I think it's just as passionate for some of the LTTTC groups, as they are experiencing feelings that we never have i.e. the inability to even get pregnant in the first place and just being grouped in with any other month's testing threads isn't right.


----------



## sugarlove

Ah found it thanks:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Yes, yes and yes to Nato, Mel, Cesca and Liz's points. TTCAL is not even in the same universe as TTC in my opinion. I joined this site after 2 losses. I never once went to the TTC section. I found it too superficial. Good for them. I wish I could be in their shoes. My comfort zone has always been in the TTCAL area. Even the 35+ group doesn't completely do it for me because many of them haven't had a loss. 

Back to work for me.


----------



## LucyJ

Yep I completely agree with you girls after my loss the places I went were miscarriage support and then when I felt ready TTCAL were I met you wonderful ladies. I would never of ventured into the TTC section as TTCAL is so different so many different emotions.


----------



## VGibs

TRACEY BARLOW??????? They let her out of jail????? man Canada is so far behind it's not fair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

I joined this site the afternoon I got home from the ER after my miscarriage. The miscarriage forum was such a haven for me for the first month after my MC. And then I moved to TTCAL and it felt so scary at first!

I go on the TTC and TTCAL forums. One thing I've noticed though is that the longer I'm on the TTC forums the more I notice that the same people aren't posting...as they move on to the pregnancy forums in batches. As it should be, but I have a sinking feeling I'm going to end up on the LTTTC forums one of these days.

I hate Mondays! That stupid blizzard did something to our car heater (snow blew under the hood) and it's going to be like $200 to fix, and in the meantime I am driving a car with no heater in -5 degree F weather.


----------



## msarkozi

OMG Virginia! You only have 25 days left to go! You are so lucky, lol! If we stop hearing from you for awhile, I am going to assume you are in labour :)

Allie that really sucks about your car!


----------



## VGibs

Trust me I will let the whole world know when I am in labor! Im not having any early labor signs so I think I am going to hold out until d day!


----------



## msarkozi

2-0 Canada over USA!!!! woohoo!!! :) I am hoping for a ass kicking tonight (sorry to my USA friends)

lol Virginia! I have Meggles cell number, so as soon as I go into labour, I will text her to keep everyone else informed :) I think I need to go re-read the early labour signs, just in case. Going to ask the doctor on Wednesday as well if he thinks I will be early or not.


----------



## yogi77

msarkozi said:


> 2-0 Canada over USA!!!! woohoo!!! :) I am hoping for a ass kicking tonight (sorry to my USA friends)

3-0 woooo hoooooo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

I have no clue what sport you are even talking about! Lol! Hockey?


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: yes hockey Hearty....it's the World Jr's...it starts every year on boxing day....Canada just kicked ass 4-1! It was a great game!


----------



## heart tree

I guess congrats is in order. I feel so beaten down even though I didn't know about the game! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for texting me when you're in labor, Mel!!! :yipee: Woohoo!!

About the thread being moved: I agree. This is definitely the wrong place for us. I'll happily change the title. I'm not sure how, but I will. Suggestions welcome! Its not only that it we would feel out of place amongst "normal" TTCers... but we'll probably scare the shit of out of them with our (justified) worries! I'm very uncomfortable to think about people who have never experienced loss coming in here thinking that its just another discussion thread. I don't like to talk about my past with TTCers who still have the innocence. It makes me feel like a dick. I'm concerned about this... Title change coming. We can always change it again!

P.S. Lucy- I've had twingy cramps allllllll day/night and asked every mother I know... They all say its as normal as normal gets! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: there is always next year Hearty :) and if it makes you feel better, USA won gold in overtime against Canada last year :(

Yes Meggles, you will be the contact person and can update everyone lol :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

The title change works for me Megg. I totally feel the same way. I don't want to scare anyone and quite honestly I only want ttcal and pal in this thread. I feel very protective of preserving the vibe here.


----------



## Megg33k

I did updates for someone else and loved it, Mel! I'm honored! :)

I agree too, Hearty! I don't want/mean to be mean to anyone else... but I don't think we can handle TTC without the AL bit. The tie that binds us all is our shared experience of pregnancy loss and the fears associated. The rest of our connection grew out of that common thread. There's more to us than that now... but it still holds us together as the group we are!


----------



## heart tree

*Like*


----------



## Allie84

I love the title change of the thread! :)

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## heart tree

Hey Alli-licious!

I'm ok glad Monday is over. Super busy and long day for me today. I came home and made a beautiful soup. Tim said it's his new favorite soup. Just sitting and watching some tv now. 

How are you? So sorry about your car. That should be illegal for a car's heater to stop working in Fargo in January!


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys... Ahhh i feel like shit...
My wisdom tooth is coming out at a weird angle and it has cut into my cheek causing a huge puss filled bubble to grow. I havent been able to sleep all night! I gave up and got up to go to work in a minute.


----------



## heart tree

Hi Vicky. So weird. You're about to go to work on Tuesday. I'm still enjoying Monday evening. It isn't even 10pm here. Sorry about your tooth. Is there anything you can do about it? Don't forget, you got knocked up when Alex had a toothache! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

That sucks Vicky! My wisdom tooth was trying to come out sideways as well, but I had it removed before it gave me issues. I hope there is something that can be done for you.

I am supposed to be in bed sleeping since I have to go back to work in the morning...but I can't fall asleep. I'm on my phone instead laying in bed...I need to go to sleep though as 6 am is going to come fast :(


----------



## heart tree

Mel I had a hard time sleeping last night. I think just knowing you have to go back to work after such a long break is enough to make you restless. Put the phone down. It isn't doing you any good in trying to fall asleep. 

If it helps I can promptly ignore any other posts you write!


----------



## heart tree

But before I start ignoring you, happy 32 weeks!


----------



## vickyd

I got an appointment with the dentist thank god. Will go in today at 5.30 pm and hopefully i will be able to sleep tonight....II also became paranoid that the puss would go into my bloodstream causing me to loose LO. Talk about a shit start to the day.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have to be quick as i have to finish my essay before my scan but ouch at Vic, haha at Gibbers and nice one for changing the title Megg

Also, i think its REALLY important that we dont infect the TTC'ers with our fears. Its just not fair on them. Everyone deserves a happy pregnancy and with us lot around, its enough to put The Fear into the most innocent newly preggo


----------



## Megg33k

I could so do without being awake at 4am! :hissy: I went to sleep around 10:30... and I'm still tired... but I woke up with congestion from hell (AGAIN)... and it makes it very hard to sleep.

How are my other Discoers?


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> I could so do without being awake at 4am! :hissy: I went to sleep around 10:30... and I'm still tired... but I woke up with congestion from hell (AGAIN)... and it makes it very hard to sleep.
> 
> How are my other Discoers?

Hey *SweetPea*! sorry you are bunged up. Doing alright over here...just waiting and NOT symptom spotting :)


----------



## Razcox

Sugar - Good luck with the SA and the Diet, there is a thread in the TTC section of us TTCers and dieting if you fancy joing. Cant afford things like WW but it does help to have other people urging you on and sharing the hunger woes!

Mel - I do the same and didn&#8217;t notice we had moved until someone said.

Vicky - So sorry to hear about your tooth!! I hate it when my wisdom teeth have a growth spurt it always hurts so much xxx

With regards to thread moving i liked where we were and felt it was the correct location. Not only did it allow new people to find us when needed but we were not part of the gen TTC groups. I am a part of a few threads over there but i agree that TTCAL is soooo different from just TTC. 

Waiting to hear about peoples scans now as well and got eveything crossed for good news all round!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hiya Razzer how are you? congrats to your doggie. 

I have had problems sleeping recently too megg, i find eating a banana helps send me to sleep. Hope your bungs clear up soon

Your chart looks better today bleu!


----------



## Megg33k

I hadn't noticed we'd moved until Liz told me! :shrug: But, I don't like it now that I know!

Good luck to all of you starting on new things... I hope they bring you what you're looking for... and I look forward to supporting you all the way through it.

I don't think I'd have sleeping issues right now if I could breathe through my nose. But, when I lie down, I lose my ability to get air! LOL

I know that we all know its crazy for me to still be testing... but I'm so proud of my bean/s... My line is SO dark today after drinking stuff and only 45 min between trips to the loo! It even came up in about 20 secs on those awful $ Tree tests! Pic behind the spoiler for anyone who isn't sick of looking at things I've peed on!


Spoiler
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5207/5322959977_1b018849c0_m.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Anyone heard from Lucy and yogi? I am sure they both had scans first thing . . .


----------



## vickyd

Yay for dark lines Megg!!!!

Ok to top off a bad day, Alex went to hospital today after passing out in the bathroom at home while getting ready for work...He called my dad who took him in, turns out its a virus and he was running a high fever. Truely this week is shite!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Love the new title megg and I agree with you all about our new place I think it's a shame we are with the TTC as TTCAL is totally different and I think if you can have the innocence of pregnancy then thats a good thing I miss that and would hate to take that away from someone by scareing them.

Megg I'm totally bunged up as well I didn't sleep to well but that was because I was so hot. Yay for dark lines.

Vicky I am so sorry about your tooth I've had all my wisdom teeth taken out because of problems with them hope all goes well at the dentist and hope Alex is alright and feels better soon. :hugs:

Raz my scan is on Thurs Yogi has got her today and wishing her lots of luck
and Nato has an u/s today.

AFM: well my nausea hasn't come back yet hoping it will kick in just for reassurance. Two more sleeps till my scan.


----------



## Razcox

Aww right i was sure there were two scans going on today LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Yay for dark lines Megg!!!!
> 
> Ok to top off a bad day, Alex went to hospital today after passing out in the bathroom at home while getting ready for work...He called my dad who took him in, turns out its a virus and he was running a high fever. Truely this week is shite!

Thanks! :) 

OMG! Bad week, indeed! Poor Alex! :hugs: to you both!



LucyJ said:


> :hi: girls
> 
> Love the new title megg and I agree with you all about our new place I think it's a shame we are with the TTC as TTCAL is totally different and I think if you can have the innocence of pregnancy then thats a good thing I miss that and would hate to take that away from someone by scareing them.
> 
> Megg I'm totally bunged up as well I didn't sleep to well but that was because I was so hot. Yay for dark lines.
> 
> Vicky I am so sorry about your tooth I've had all my wisdom teeth taken out because of problems with them hope all goes well at the dentist and hope Alex is alright and feels better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Raz my scan is on Thurs Yogi has got her today and wishing her lots of luck
> and Nato has an u/s today.
> 
> AFM: well my nausea hasn't come back yet hoping it will kick in just for reassurance. Two more sleeps till my scan.

I've decided that we're going to just have to use our other symptoms as reassurance. I'm a bit concerned that my MS isn't coming. So, I'm just going to try to be grateful for not having it, as I don't want to be miserable hoping for it if it never happens. Can't wait for your scan!



Razcox said:


> Aww right i was sure there were two scans going on today LOL!

Front page says just 1. I do have it updated now... It should be easier to keep track!


----------



## Dazed

Don't worry Megg. I have been REALLY congested for 3 days now and have a sore throat. I thought the humidifier would help but it isn't and I'm scared to take more meds since I read that they can cause problems with high BP.


----------



## vickyd

Megg are you ill? If not know that conjestion is a pregnancy side effect...Im a 3 month sufferer!!!! I use a nasal decongestant since i cannot breath through my nose at all with my docs blessing obviously.


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, not ill. I know its a symptom, or can be... just a bloody annoying one! LOL I like to breathe! But I am thankful for the little symptoms/side effects I get. I mostly feel normal and have come to terms with it. My tests aren't getting darker for no reason. And, Friday, I'll have a scan pic to look at instead of an HPT. What will be will be!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! Thanks Hearty :)

Vicky - I don't think you need to be worried about the puss making you lose the little one. They can put you onto an antibiotic. I was fine when I had that awful boil, so I think you will be fine too :hugs: Hope Alex is ok! Is it contagious to you at all?

Megg - the congestion is a pregnancy thing. It's annoying as hell. Try the breathe right strips. I used them once and it helped. It bruised my nose though, so I have been suffering since instead. I've had it for months now......the good news is, it goes away after you give birth!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get the strips.... I think I'll have to! Thanks!


----------



## VGibs

megg I have been congested for this entire pregnancy. I can also say that being congested and having horrific morning sickness are two symptoms I DONT wish on you or any other human being for that matter. I would be dancing if I had not had morning sickness. I know people bitch at me constantly for complaining about MS but when you toss cookies everyday for 8 months....well it gets to you. And then when all the blood vessels in your face rupture from dry heaving. Well its bad enough to feel sick constantly but then you look like hell too. I would never wish it on anyone. 

The congestion is a pain too. It can make me really claustraphobic sometimes and now that its winter its gotten worse. I hope you have a smooth pregnancy with no annoying symptoms and only good ones. Like big boobies and nice hair!!!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> megg I have been congested for this entire pregnancy. I can also say that being congested and having horrific morning sickness are two symptoms I DONT wish on you or any other human being for that matter. I would be dancing if I had not had morning sickness. I know people bitch at me constantly for complaining about MS but when you toss cookies everyday for 8 months....well it gets to you. And then when all the blood vessels in your face rupture from dry heaving. Well its bad enough to feel sick constantly but then you look like hell too. I would never wish it on anyone.
> 
> The congestion is a pain too. It can make me really claustraphobic sometimes and now that its winter its gotten worse. I hope you have a smooth pregnancy with no annoying symptoms and only good ones. Like big boobies and nice hair!!!

Boobs are HUGE already... Hair has taken a turn for the worse actually... :( 

The congestion is loving me though. And, it does make me claustrophobic... which is bad with an un-medicated panic disorder! :(


----------



## NatoPMT

grr lost my post. It went something along the lines of ...

swear swear, vulgar word, i hate everything. stupid us man wouldnt tell me anything. He said i have a fibroid that shouldnt affect fertility, but told me to speak to my GP about the results. He wouldnt discount endometriosis or blocked tubes and made really really uneasy, everytime i asked a question, he just stood there and smiled at me. I had a dominant follicle on my right ovary and a small fibroid but wouldnt say anything else. 

after what everyone else has said about their us results, this majorly pissed me off

Vic, i had a partial eruption on one of my wisdom teeth than gave me chipmunk like infections. When it grew through the gum it settled down, but i need to get a pointy brush to clean under the flap of gum - it was horrible and my sympathies are pointed at you

yeay for dark lines and crappy but still good conjestions for the newly preggos. 

Luce, hope youre feeling good - will be thinking of you on thurs


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh i'd hate congestion! Luckily I only get it when I am very very ill.

Nato - that is fucking shit. Although I did have a huge fibroid tumour on my ovary when I was 15 and that didn't affect my fertlity, however it was removed very quickly. Is he a specialist or something?!

I'm soooo tired today. But I am also 24 weeks, i.e. the magic 'viability day' where the baby has a slim chance of survival outside the womb. I didn't think this would be such a milestone as it would still be incredibly dangerous if baby was to be born now but to know there *is* a chance of this little thing making it is fantastic. Keep cooking in there for at least 12 weeks longer though bubs, thats when I finish work!


----------



## NatoPMT

i have just googled fibroids and shouldnt have.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - I don't know anything about fibroids but sorry that guy wasn't more helpful...ummm isn't he supposed to be the expert...why is he telling you to go to your GP???

No more google researching!!! There's always a good/bad/neutral side...don't worry just yet!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

He was just a sonographer i think Cesca and bleu. He said it was small and shouldnt affect fertility, but he looked like he wasnt telling me something. All shifty like. 

Congrats at viability day!! You and little un are nearly there. Every day takes you closer to that.


----------



## NatoPMT

grandbleu said:


> why is he telling you to go to your GP???

thats what i thought. everyone else who has had us gets told by the scanner i gathered. 

wahhhhhhh :cry:

im getting all panicky and upset.


----------



## grandbleu

I see - I hate that technicians can't tell you anything even though they know what they are looking at...in the USA it's illegal I think and all this medical insurance/malpractice stuff so they can't say "boo" otherwise they get in major trouble - only the doctor can tell you the good or bad news...maybe he was just following the rules. 

When do you see your own doctor???

PS. When I had my U/S done during my M/C it was so obvious my uterus was empty (I'm not even trained and I could tell) but the sweet lady couldn't tell me that...the doctor had to tell me like an hour later. So silly. They should give them some rights to tell patients right away - it doesn't seem fair.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh was this the ultrasound tech? Yeah, they don't tell you anything.

We could *see* the massive fibroid on my scan when I was younger and the techs wouldn't tell us anything other than there was a tumour of some sort and told us to go to the doctor for the results.

Don't panic just yet.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks you two. Maybe it was because he was doing this weird smiling. It wasn't a reassuring smile. I will make an appointment with the stupid GP who told me she couldnt do any more for me. Which reminds me, my sister told me what that GP said to me was bollocks and she should still refer me as no more NHS help is not the GP's decision to make, its the FS's decision

thanks though, i feel a bit better now. And also, Lily the dog just tried to jump on the sofa and fell over which made me laugh a bit


----------



## heart tree

Nato I'm so sorry to hear that. I often have to wait for my doctor to give me the results of my scans. I know how frustrating it is to wait. When do you get to talk to yours? Did he do a follie count? I don't know much about fibroids but I do know they can be removed. 

Vicky I hope Alex is ok. How scary. I hope you get tooth relief. 

Megg nice lines! Wow!

Looking forward to hearing from Yogi. 

Lucy and Megg as you know symptoms come and go and some never show. It doesn't mean anything is wrong. 

Can't remember what else I read. Off to work in a minute. xoxo


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - nice chart...looks like it's doing a nice and steady rise! LOVELY! (You can call my Mrs. Plateau...because that's the pattern of my temps...what is wrong with me!)


----------



## NatoPMT

i asked for a follicle count and he wouldnt do it. He was talking really quietly and i couldnt understand what he was saying - somert like it wouldnt be an accurate representation unless they did several months counts to get an average? i think i started giving him death stares at that point

hearty, my stupid essay caused a bit of a stir this morning too when i started reading up on Preoccupied Adult Attachment and all the fingers were pointing at me. 

have a good day at work! dont encounter an preoccupied adult attachers if possible.


----------



## NatoPMT

wooo look at those temps go!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Happy 24 weeks Cesca.

Nato what the fuck sorry you had an idiot who wasn't helpful step away from google though. I can't believe how unhelpful he was he should be able to answer your questions does the info from your scan go to your dr or a gyne? 

When I had my scan she said there was no evidence of endo but she couldn't say that 100% as they can't with a scan so don't worry about that. The fact the fibroids is small is a good thing and you have a dominant follicle yay. I would ask your gp to refer you now to a gyne so you can talk the scan through with someone who knows what their talking about. Please don't worry it sounds like you've got an idiot. If it helps my friend had an u/s done and had to wait for the results they told her nothing. It seems stupid that some places don't give out the information when they are trained to do and look at scans.

I'm annoyed on your behalf do you want me to come over and slap him for you :ninja: and wish I could get you into see Abby the lady who did my scan.

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> i asked for a follicle count and he wouldnt do it. He was talking really quietly and i couldnt understand what he was saying - somert like it wouldnt be an accurate representation unless they did several months counts to get an average? i think i started giving him death stares at that point

hmmmm....you might have intimidated him with the death stare:growlmad: I think if I got the death stare I would be like, "sure m'am just one second...counting your lovely follicles..."


----------



## NatoPMT

bleuby doo - is this your 1st month of green tea? do you get ewcm normally? if not, did it help? 

what if your 2 low temps were implantation. Just imagine.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha with my death stares and lucys ninja outfit, we could do him some damage. it was only a death stare in my head. my face mightve looked more like this: :wacko:

which actually, is enough to scare anyone. 

lucy, will you do me chaperone on all future appointments please


----------



## grandbleu

What's the largest desert in the world??? It's a competition between that desert and my V*&^%$ :winkwink: Ok seriously though...I did grapefruit and Green Tea and no change :(...I was never one to :blush: gush but since my M/C there has been a bit of a drought in the nether regions. Luckily I sprung for some conceive plus or the swimmers would have been dead on impact LOL! Any other EWCM suggestions welcome!:shrug:


PS. Oh trust me...I am imagining...(implantation would be lovely!)


----------



## cazza22

just popping in see how Yogi n Nato got on?

Nato im sorry ur US tech was a wanker babe. Please step away from google untill u know all the facts from the scan because u'll prob end up reading stuff thats not relevant to u sweetness. Like u said the fibroid they found is small and wont affect fertility, thats really good news, as is the fact u have a prominent follicle on its way down to be fertilised! lov n kisses Caz xxx

Yogi thinking of u babe xxx

AFM Headache from HELL!! enough said :cry: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

when are we expecting yogi bear to update? 

Thanks cazza, i am sending your headache some piss off vibes. If i lie on my back off the bed, with my head hanging down and massage my temples, that sometimes helps - are you dehydrated too? down some water xx

I am expert at ewcm stuff, and i swear i have it nailed now. I was all gobi like myself, but it was the green tea that totally changed my situation. 

Have you tried 3000mg of evening primrose per day from CD1-14? that is supposed to increase the amount of cm. 

Then the guaifenesin (no other active ingredient) cough medicine helps thin what cm is there 

grapefruit juice helps with ph

green tea helps with ph too, so if its not your ph thats the problem, like i think it is with me, you might need to try EPO to increase the amount

Also, 3l of water a day

have you tried all that? I got my bfp using preseed last time though


----------



## NatoPMT

i know i have already said this, but thanks girls. You really have talked me in off the ledge this afternoon. 

whether you like it or not, theres a group hug a coming


:hugs:


um, while i was looking for a suitable group hug smilie, i saw this...wtf is THIS???


:holly:


----------



## heart tree

Nato do you think you are the preoccupied anxious type? I don't know you in person but I don't see that as being your attachment style. I remember that when I was in school learning about different personality disorders, everyone in my class, including me, were convinced that we had several of them. Our teacher had to convince us that we didn't. When my step father was in med school, all of the students convinced themselves they had the particular disease they were learning about. He convinced himself so much that he had breast cancer that he had a biopsy! Needless to say, he didn't have it, nor did he ever get it. Lol!

For me, Femara has been my lucky ewcm charm. I've also been taking mucinex pills. Much better than the syrup. 

Yogi should be getting her scan as we type. 

Liz your chart looks fine. There could easily be a baby brewing. Don't get too excited about my chart girls. Progesterone does increase the temps. I broke down and tested. Got a bfn as expected. Only 9 dpo though. I couldn't resist. I have a bunch of ICs lying around. Will save the frer for 11 dpo. 

Cesca happy v day!


----------



## heart tree

That icon looks like bouncing boobs to me!


----------



## LucyJ

I'll be your chaperone Nato and I also do a good death scare which works well when teaching I get good behaviour quite quickly! Loving the group :hugs:

Hearty thats interesting when I studied psychology you could easily convince yourself you had all sorts of disorders I know I did! I agree it looks like bouncing boobs but it took me a while to work that out.


----------



## dawny690

*I have finally had my hair cut  so here are the comparrisons:-

Before:-
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0300.jpg

After:-
Front
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0306-1.jpg
Back
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0307-1.jpg

What do we all think? xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

TMI


----------



## msarkozi

dawny - looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> He convinced himself so much that he had breast cancer that he had a biopsy! Needless to say, he didn't have it, nor did he ever get it.

my favourite ever quote. ever.


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> He convinced himself so much that he had breast cancer that he had a biopsy! Needless to say, he didn't have it, nor did he ever get it.
> 
> my favourite ever quote. ever.Click to expand...

What she said!

*Dawny* - love it - it came out perfect! Looks great with your hair...it's all healthy and shiney!


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> um, while i was looking for a suitable group hug smilie, i saw this...wtf is THIS???
> :holly:

Big boobs...bouncing...a lot...don't know what it's doing on a baby/ttc forum but I guess it's useful to some people:shrug:

PS. thanks for the EWCM advice...will get on supplements next cycle if I don't have a miracle brewing on my "plateau" chart.


----------



## dawny690

*The bouncy boob smilie  is one of the mods on here think it was made because she has huge natural boobs lol xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

*Dawny* - by the way are you still waiting to test???


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls!
Just got back from the dentist. Turns out theres no puss, strange cause im sure it was there in the morning...Anyhoo, it seems that i have traumatised the cheek quite severly but the most important finding was that the actual wisdom tooth has gone bad and is loose! The dentist is worried about all the bacteria that has been accumulating and since she cant do an x-ray we cant see the damage to the root. Jesus....I will be taking antibiotics for a week to get rid of any bacterial infection that might be going on.
Alex has a high fever and im trying to take care of hime while keeping my distance at the same time...tricky!

Nato sorry to hear your us guy wasnt more helpful but im sure that hes not allowed to voice an opinion. Im always trying to read docs face while hes scanning me, usually im convinced i see a panic face but always it ends up being my imagination. Maybe you also were expecting the worst news so "saw" what you thought you should see in his face? Makes sence? I dont think fibroids are such a big deal if they are small. I know a few girls who have them and have had no problems conceiving. One severe case of two very large fibroids that i know of was found before pregnancy and the doctor recommended that she get pregnant soon and after she gives birth they would remove them. I found that kinda fucked up as one would assume the doctor would remove them before she got pregnant. However since this diagnosis was in Canada im not gonna question it , Canada rules!


----------



## dawny690

grandbleu said:


> *Dawny* - by the way are you still waiting to test???

*Yes think I may test again friday but not sure which test to use  xxxx*


----------



## grandbleu

Just took a wee peak at your chart but you don't temp...no fair! Ok will have to be patient and wait till Friday...wow you are being very good!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone,

This being back at work thing stinks. Mel and Hearty, I also haven't been sleeping well, trying to get back into the routine. I hope you get some rest later. :hugs:

Nato, I'm mad at your sonographer! :growlmad: I mean I know they are not allowed to say anything, but they should at least watch their demeanor. I'm willing to bet that he's just some daft man who had no idea how what you were looking to get out of the scan, information wise. He was probably perplexed like "Why does she care so much?" Hence his facial expressions. Obviously he doesn't have a uterus! Even when I had my MC the u/s tech wouldn't tell me much...just that there was no baby and to talk to my doc. The other u/s I had was by the gyno himself which is why I got so muc information (and even then, I didn't get a follicle count...what is up with those,anyways? Like why did the tech say it would need to be done over many months?)

I think I have this preoccupied anxious personality you describe. 

Yogi, hope your scan went well, thinking of you.

Hearty, you don't give yourself enough credit because even though you're taking progesterone, the rise had to happen on it's own! 

Dawny, I like your new hair. No fringe?

bleu and Nato, I also worry about my EWCM. I appear to get loads of it at inopportune times (like now when my monitor is Low) but I don't think it's thin and watery enough. I'm dong the grapefruit juice, but maybe I'll take some mucinex and green tea this evening. 

Hope everyone is well. Lucy and Megg, I hope you are feeling symptoms today and if not, I hope you're not worrying too much! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about your experience, Nato! That's shit! :( I wish I had advice, but I can't trump anything the other girls have said!

I've been busy freaking out about a good deal of pink discharge earlier, but I've been talked down and am no longer the wreck I was when I first saw it. Seems to be a pretty common thing. I'm just glad I took that test this morning to give me some reassurance after the pink stuff.


----------



## dawny690

*No Allie I like it though xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

The hair looks fab dawny :thumbup:

Megg I'm glad you've been reassured and aren't so freaked by it hope it was an isolated incident. 4 days till your scan so not long to go although it probably feels like an enternity to you.

Vicky ow ow ow hope the antibiotic's work and your tooth doesn't give you to much problems. Poor Alex hope he feels better soon and hope you don't catch it.

I'm totally bunged up tonight and the slight nausea is back. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

3 days! Don't make it longer! LOL

Love the hair, Dawn!


----------



## dawny690

*Happy 6wks Meggles xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry Megg hit the wrong button :blush: 3 days look how quickly it's going :haha:


----------



## yogi77

Thanks for thinking of me girls, we are back with wonderful news...I can finally breathe a sigh a relief!! Little bub is measuring 7 weeks 2 days and we saw and heard the heartbeat at 148bpm. I was so sure it was all over, I really couldn't believe it!! :cloud9:

We got a picture, if anyone wants to see I'll try to scan and upload it. EDIT: Got it scanned so I'll attach to this post.

Megg, I love looking at things you pee on! :haha: Congrats on the dark lines!

Nato I'm sorry you didn't get more info at your US appt, I know how frustrating it is when the sonographers make you wait to see your doctor for results, I've had that done a few times here. Do they not know we spend those days waiting in agony?

Vicky sorry about your tooth :wacko:

Lucy yay for being bunged up LOL

Thanks again everyone for thinking of me, I don't know what I'd do without you girls :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

yah!!! great news! I am so glad you got to see and hear the heartbeat. And of course I want to see the picture :)


----------



## LucyJ

Oh yogi that is wonderful news I am so so happy for you :happydance::happydance: Wonderful picture.


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pic!!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, I've just been in meetings for 3 hours and now have to go have lunch before another meeting. I just read quickly through and don't have a lot of time, but wanted to congratulate Yogi on the gorgeous little bub growing in there. Well done honey. I'm glad you are able to feel a little more relaxed now. Soon you'll be as round as Vicky and Mel. (I assume Vicky is round but we haven't seen an updated bump pic...ahem). 

I'll be back later. xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

Here is a fun website to go to each week Yogi to see what baby is up to.....

https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/calendar/1-week-pregnant.html

your bub looks like great! :hugs:

Yes Vicky, updated picture PLEASE!!!! and Cazz too????? :)


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah bump pic's bump pic's please! :flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

oh yogi!!! thats just fantastic. I am so so thrilled for you. Congratuations to you 

Vic i wonder if the tooth is loose because you are preggers, i know cognitive tissue loosens up. Hope the antibiotics work quickly. The sonographer's expression looked to me to be smug, but prob to him was friendly or somert. 

allie, all i can say to that anxious assumption is MASSIVE HUG, these are not fun things to have. But at the same time, makes me want to form a gang with you and get ourselves in trouble. I dont really understand secure people. 

megg, i wonder if the pink is cos your cervix has been prodded about a bit during the process? 

Dawny, the most important thing is how you feel with your new hair do. You dont look happy in your latest pics, are you ok? I like the first style better cos _you_ look more comfortable - its all about how you feel with it, i think.


----------



## Megg33k

It could be anything, Nato... Could be that, progesterone suppositories, mucous plug formation, just for fun and to scare the shit out of me... I don't think there's any way to know why... I have to have faith in those dark pink lines from this morning and ignore the light pink discharge from this afternoon. PINK, PINK, PINK! LOL


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- nice hpt:thumbup: I'm glad you've calmed down about the spotting. When I was pregnant with the twins my doc said that twin pregnancies can sometimes cause more spotting episodes because your body it trying to adjust. 

Vicky- i hope you get some relief from your tooth:hugs:

Dawny- I love the new hair cut!

Nato- sorry you had a frustrating time at your appointment. I hate that they can't just tell you then and there. I makes me more nervous to wait for them to confirm.

Yogi- I'm so happy your scan went well! 

AFM- i had my saline ultrasound today and it went great. The FS said my uterus is beautiful and he gave me an A+:haha: This was the result I was hoping for but when I got home I couldn't help but cry because I still don't know why I keep losing my babies. I guess I was secretly hoping they would find something that could be easily removed. I have to do my cd 3 hormone testing next cycle which kind of sucks too. I still feel confident that it will happen for us I just hate not knowing how long it may take. I just keep telling myself that when it happens this will all be worth it.


----------



## Megg33k

They'll figure it out, Amber! I know they will! :hugs: 

Maybe you're on to another possibility with the twins thing... hmmm...


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls, Yogi fab news on your scan. So happy for you:thumbup:

Vicky, sounds like you're having a shit week. Sorry to hear about the wisdom tooth. I had all 4 of mine removed when I was 18, the hurt like feck!

Dawny, loving the hair!

Megg, great dark lines. I reckon there may be twinnies in there!

Nato, your bloke sounds like an asshole, but he's right that a scan wouldn't show endo which is what I reckon I've got. You don't have any symptoms of pain or anything do you, so I'm sure you're fine. He would have prob said if he could see owt like PCOS and a little fibroid is no big deal. 
Check about funding with your GP. Mine will not even refer me to a FS on the NHS as she said that York PCT won't fund anything to do with fertility. I hope it's not the same where you live Tossers!
When's your appt with Mr T?

Hoping congrats on your A+ uterus:haha: sorry to hear you're feeling a bit upset though :hugs:

Hearty boo to BFN, but you're super early and have a fab looking chart.:thumbup:

Allie, I've been on the LTTTC board for a while now! Give the softcups a bash next cycle poppet.

Hi to Lucy, Raz, Mel, Cesca, Bleu and anyone else. I may have missed.:hugs:

AFM Mal got his SA results back. The morph has gone up to 4% which is normal according to world health:happydance:, count was 65 million :happydance:but the bloody motility has dropped from 60% to 45%:growlmad:
We aren't reading too much into it as it's only been 7 weeks since the last one. He started taking vitamins and cut back on booze at that point, but it's meant to take 90 days for these things to make a difference. He's getting a more detailed repeat private test in Feb, so that is really the important one.
Nato what were your hubb's results again?
x


----------



## Allie84

Yogi, yay!!!! :yipee: There is something so amazing about a scan pic from that early. It's so amazing to think how quickly they grow in there....anyways, I am so so happy for you and your little bubs. 


Thanks Lucy! Yes, let's form a gang.:flower: I don't study psychology so I'm not totally aware what it is but I am constantly anxious about the future...not necessary about myself, but definitely for my circumstances. 

Vicky, omg, you poor thing. :hug: There is nothing worse than tooth pain. :( The antibiotics will help with the pain, as well, right away from my experience.


----------



## msarkozi

I studied psychology too...I've learned I'm a nut :haha:

Sugar - how is your diet going? are you finding it easy to stick to? We are here to support you on that as well :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oops, just saw more posts.

Hoping, congrats on the A+ uterus!!! :thumbup: I hope you get your BFP really, really quickly! I know what you mean about there being a 'fix.'

Megg, sorry about the spotting but yes, hopefully it's twin spotting! I can't see the pic of your HPT here at work for some reason but congrats on the beautiful lines!

Hearty, sorry about the BFN but it's far far too early for anything as you know!

Sugar, woohoo on the morph and count!!!!! The rest will hopefully be reflected in 90 days with time. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

*just for fun and to scare the shit out of me.*

haha. heaven forbid you might have an easy ride of it. no siree. that just wouldnt be TTCAL, or cricket for that matter

Mel, dont think anyone is disputing youre a nutnut. :rofl:

Right, sugar as i recall, morphology is less of an issue if there are loads of them in total, you need a functional count of 8 million or more. I'll try and work it out but need how many ml the sample was. I cant find husbands results, but he had 210 million total, resulting in a functional count of 15 million somehow but i cant remember how. Not a single one of which can find their way there apparently. 

if you know how many ml there are, you can work it out here:

https://www.babymed.com/tools/sperm-calculator


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Mel, that's kind. Lost 3lb since last week, and joined the diet class tonight which includes a 45 min exercise class. I quite enjoyed it and am feeling less hungry now than I did last week!:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Don't get too excited about my chart girls. Progesterone does increase the temps. I broke down and tested. Got a bfn as expected. Only 9 dpo though. I couldn't resist. I have a bunch of ICs lying around. Will save the frer for 11 dpo.

the breast cancer quote distracted me from the bfn, soz about that hearty, put the ic's away and fire up that frer on Thursday. Eyes very very tightly crossed


----------



## sugarlove

Nato the hospital provided us with the most basic of details. It wasn't a very detailed SA.
Just know the count is 67 million which the Doctor said was really good. The hospital defines normal as anything over 40% for motility (his was 45%), but World Health says over 50% is normal.
The hospital and World Health say over 4% for morph, so that looks ok now.
I'm hoping once he's had the full 12 weeks of limited booze and numerous vitamins I'm forcing down his throat, the results may be better!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: love you to Natodeer :)

good job Sugar!!! 3 lbs is awesome! keep up the good work! glad you are enjoying the exercise class, as it always makes it easier if you can actually enjoy it! keep up the good work :)


----------



## NatoPMT

are you sure it doesnt say how many ml there were? its impossible to work out the functional count without it online - the print out we got was really basic to, but it had the ml on it. 

it does all sound much better though - he just needs to stay away from hot things round his pant area

allie, what trouble should we get into. im desperate for some trouble to take my mind off my troubles.


----------



## NatoPMT

i have given up on my essay. 

WOOOOO blackpool have scored against birmingham. not that anyone cares except me 

dance dance dance dance


----------



## sugarlove

He didn't get a printout on this one Nato, he got them over the phone and the Doctor just said they were all in the normal range.

I'm off to hunt for the printoff of the last sample!


----------



## cazza22

YAyyyy yogi :dance: :bunny: beautiful little bubs and wow what a huge wright off ur shoulders babe :thumbup: now relax ok chick xxxx

I know I promised a bump pic I'm so naughty not doing one I'll dig out my camera n get it done this week I promise xxx 

Lov y'all xxxx Caz


----------



## NatoPMT

sugar, the GP also told me that doing the do every 3 days helps sperm health, but clearly if there is a possible low issue, no more than that


----------



## sugarlove

I've decided to stop worrying about his SA and wait for the 'proper' one in Feb.

Have got my liver scan tomorrow, so will move on to worrying about that!


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck with your liver scan sugar.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck tomorrow, Sugar. Good job on your diet!! I'm doing the opposite...I'm quitting Weight Watchers! It's just not working, I can't (won't, I guess) track everything I eat.

Did you get back to your essay Nato? I don't know what kind of trouble we should get into, but I'm in the mood for it. Hmmmm.


----------



## Megg33k

You girls are cracking me up! 

Losing weight, quitting diets (I hate weight watchers), sperm count, liver scans, lying about bump pics (looking at you, caz), not writing essays... Busy, busy!

I'm just waiting on hubby to come home so I can eat! Starving! Ooh... He just pulled up! Good timing! :) Back tonight!


----------



## msarkozi

here's something to make you laugh (I copied it from someone in the March forum)...too funny!

https://damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/


----------



## VGibs

msarkozi said:


> here's something to make you laugh (I copied it from someone in the March forum)...too funny!
> 
> https://damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/

Oh I thank you...laughing at this might make me go into labor!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! there are so many pages, but it's worth reading.....i'm only on page 25....way too funny!


----------



## VGibs

OWWWWWWWWWWWW I laughed so hard I dislocated my rib again! Soooo worth it!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: there are some really good ones.....sure glad I don't use autocorrect


----------



## VGibs

I didnt know you can turn it off! Note to self...read the iphone manual


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: how many have you sent like that Virginia?! :haha:


----------



## VGibs

Well I did tell my sister that i hoped she had some good sex the other day....that was pretty bad LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol! technology is awesome!


----------



## grandbleu

Morning!

*Yogi* - Lovely scan pic! Now you can relax...there's a beautiful baby growing in there!

*Sugar* - 3lbs is excellent for one week...great job...I know weight loss is really hard. Keep it up!

*Hoping* :) - Congrats on your A+ uterus.

Hi *Megg, Mel, Hearty, Allie, Nato, VGibs, Cazza, Dazed, Raz*...and all Discoers :winkwink:

*AFM* - Still not any major symptoms...I continue to have a plateau chart...I hope it's just taking steps upwards.


----------



## grandbleu

Hey girls,

I just needed to get this little story out because for some reason it is irking me so bear with me:

In September I visited a good friend on the East Coast (This was before heading back to France). When I was there I was 11 weeks and happily pregnant still. She had just had a little boy (4 months by then). When I was there we did tons of pregnancy talk etc...lots of fun. She gave me a couple maternity things - a pair of jeans, a dress and a wooly maternity cardigan that wraps around you. 

A week later I miscarried but I live a few hours from her and didn't return the clothes since they were sort of gifts (I even asked a few times before she gave them if she really wanted to give them away, especially the sweater which was so cozy and could be used by non pregnant ladies as well). I went back to France and I took the sweater with me - hoping I would get pregnant soon and also because it is super warm and I liked it. 

Fast forward to now and I get an email from her saying that moths have eaten through all her winter sweaters and it's cold in her house and could I send the maternity sweater back to her. :shrug: I don't know why it's bothering me so much...it's just a sweater but it has brought me comfort and I've worn it since my M/C...maybe I'm just weird. 

So now I have to send a sweater back from France...I guess I don't know why she needs this particular one...like why wouldn't she just buy all new sweaters if she has none now...also I'm not rolling in the dough being unemployed for the last 3 months and paying a hefty ER bill for my M/C. She is financially very well and I guess it's rubbing me the wrong way that I was given a gift for my pregnancy and now she wants it back.

I know this seems really petty of me but it's just that I guess if I were pregnant she wouldn't even be asking for it back because I would be 6 months right now...maybe that's what is really bothering me is that it just rubs in the fact that I am still not pregnant (she also suffered an M/C so I'm kind of confused about her lack of awareness).

I can't believe I'm crying because a friend is asking for a sweater back: :cry:

I'm so crazy....

OK I'm sending it back because I don't want to make a big deal over a silly sweater.

OK end of long complaint...to those that read thanks I just needed to get it out.


----------



## Razcox

Dawny - Looking good! Really suits you, are you pleased with it? 

Allie - Work sucks! Lets all just go home and chill instead :)

Vicky - Owwey that doesn&#8217;t sound very nice at all. Are they going to do anything further with it after the baby is born?

Nato - Men can be such dicks some times! Sorry you were left so out of the loop. Hopefully the FS will be able to tell you whats going on. X How is the Essay coming now, you got back to it yet?

Yogi - So pleased it was good news for you :happydance: and I love the picture of you little blobby there xxxx

Hoping - Great news about your uterus and its one step closer to finding out whats going on in there. I know the wait is soooo frustrating though everything seems to take FOREVER! Good luck with the bloods hun x

Sugar - Yeah for the improved swimmers! :happydance: and I am sure the motility will go back up soon. 3lb is great as well, started mine yesterday and have only put on 7lb during the pregnacy and over the xmas period. Good luck for the scan x

Meg - That test looks great and try to stay calm about the pinky stuff your cervix has a lot happen to it so I am sure its nothing xxxx

Cazza - Look at you being an onion! Happy 17 weeks babe! X

Grandbleu - I think your chart looks ok, there was a dip a couple of days ago and it went back up, will be keeping eveything crossed it stays above the cover line and goes up x

AFM - Well took my temp today for the first time in months and it was no help what so ever!! Pre OV my temps are normally in the 36.5/6 and post OV they are 37.0/1 range. My temp today was 36.86! Gerrr will have to keep taking it and see what happens. 

Following on from Dawny i need my hair cutting and will be making an appointment for sat. Now i have decided i am in need of a little change and need your ladies help/ideas of what to get. I have longish hair and want to keep it long and it has a natural wave/curl that has to be taken into account. Here is the only pic i have of me with my hair down that i have access to at work. I am dressed as a pirate but you get the idea! (sorry its a little small)

https://www.lukoinortherninuits.co.uk/images/us/rachel.jpg

Update on the Ela front as well, she is looking very fat still and we are going to have a go with the doppler to see what we can find. If i get puppy HB i will record it and post for you guys.


----------



## vickyd

Morning all!

Im feeling much better today, guess the antibiotics work fast when a tooth is involved lol! Thanks everyone for your well wishes! I will be removing the tooth as soon as i give birth, it wont be a difficult extraction since its already loose lol!

Grande, i dont think youre being petty at all!!! I would also feel the same way! This is my third pregnancy and for all three various friends have given me maternity wear and even though some of them have gone on to another pregnancy, no one has asked for anything back. 

Raz your hair is very similar to mine. What i did recently was just trim the split ends and added some layers that would give my wild curliish hair some sence of organisation. Since i wanted a change i opted for highlights rather than drastically change the hair style. Curly hair is a drag to deal with so were very limited with regards to cuts.

Hearty boo for the bfn, retest in a couple of days babes it could still be early!

Yogi woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can only imagine how releived youre feeling love! Now only 8 months of neurosis to look forward to hahaha!!

I know im forgetting some posts, sorry babies you know i love you all!!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> here's something to make you laugh (I copied it from someone in the March forum)...too funny!
> 
> https://damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/

That was totally priceless! THANK YOU!



grandbleu said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I just needed to get this little story out because for some reason it is irking me so bear with me:
> 
> In September I visited a good friend on the East Coast (This was before heading back to France). When I was there I was 11 weeks and happily pregnant still. She had just had a little boy (4 months by then). When I was there we did tons of pregnancy talk etc...lots of fun. She gave me a couple maternity things - a pair of jeans, a dress and a wooly maternity cardigan that wraps around you.
> 
> A week later I miscarried but I live a few hours from her and didn't return the clothes since they were sort of gifts (I even asked a few times before she gave them if she really wanted to give them away, especially the sweater which was so cozy and could be used by non pregnant ladies as well). I went back to France and I took the sweater with me - hoping I would get pregnant soon and also because it is super warm and I liked it.
> 
> Fast forward to now and I get an email from her saying that moths have eaten through all her winter sweaters and it's cold in her house and could I send the maternity sweater back to her. :shrug: I don't know why it's bothering me so much...it's just a sweater but it has brought me comfort and I've worn it since my M/C...maybe I'm just weird.
> 
> So now I have to send a sweater back from France...I guess I don't know why she needs this particular one...like why wouldn't she just buy all new sweaters if she has none now...also I'm not rolling in the dough being unemployed for the last 3 months and paying a hefty ER bill for my M/C. She is financially very well and I guess it's rubbing me the wrong way that I was given a gift for my pregnancy and now she wants it back.
> 
> I know this seems really petty of me but it's just that I guess if I were pregnant she wouldn't even be asking for it back because I would be 6 months right now...maybe that's what is really bothering me is that it just rubs in the fact that I am still not pregnant (she also suffered an M/C so I'm kind of confused about her lack of awareness).
> 
> I can't believe I'm crying because a friend is asking for a sweater back: :cry:
> 
> I'm so crazy....
> 
> OK I'm sending it back because I don't want to make a big deal over a silly sweater.
> 
> OK end of long complaint...to those that read thanks I just needed to get it out.

That's not petty! Its total bullshit that she's asking for her gift back. And, I agree... If you hadn't MC'd, she totally wouldn't. That makes it even more rude and wrong. Did you keep the other articles too? Or did they go back to her? Because, if you still have the other stuff and she's ONLY asked for the sweater, that's even odder. I don't think I'd ever ask for a gift back... no matter what circumstances I was in.



Razcox said:


> Dawny - Looking good! Really suits you, are you pleased with it?
> 
> Allie - Work sucks! Lets all just go home and chill instead :)
> 
> Vicky - Owwey that doesn&#8217;t sound very nice at all. Are they going to do anything further with it after the baby is born?
> 
> Nato - Men can be such dicks some times! Sorry you were left so out of the loop. Hopefully the FS will be able to tell you whats going on. X How is the Essay coming now, you got back to it yet?
> 
> Yogi - So pleased it was good news for you :happydance: and I love the picture of you little blobby there xxxx
> 
> Hoping - Great news about your uterus and its one step closer to finding out whats going on in there. I know the wait is soooo frustrating though everything seems to take FOREVER! Good luck with the bloods hun x
> 
> Sugar - Yeah for the improved swimmers! :happydance: and I am sure the motility will go back up soon. 3lb is great as well, started mine yesterday and have only put on 7lb during the pregnacy and over the xmas period. Good luck for the scan x
> 
> Meg - That test looks great and try to stay calm about the pinky stuff your cervix has a lot happen to it so I am sure its nothing xxxx
> 
> Cazza - Look at you being an onion! Happy 17 weeks babe! X
> 
> Grandbleu - I think your chart looks ok, there was a dip a couple of days ago and it went back up, will be keeping eveything crossed it stays above the cover line and goes up x
> 
> AFM - Well took my temp today for the first time in months and it was no help what so ever!! Pre OV my temps are normally in the 36.5/6 and post OV they are 37.0/1 range. My temp today was 36.86! Gerrr will have to keep taking it and see what happens.
> 
> Following on from Dawny i need my hair cutting and will be making an appointment for sat. Now i have decided i am in need of a little change and need your ladies help/ideas of what to get. I have longish hair and want to keep it long and it has a natural wave/curl that has to be taken into account. Here is the only pic i have of me with my hair down that i have access to at work. I am dressed as a pirate but you get the idea! (sorry its a little small)
> 
> https://www.lukoinortherninuits.co.uk/images/us/rachel.jpg
> 
> Update on the Ela front as well, she is looking very fat still and we are going to have a go with the doppler to see what we can find. If i get puppy HB i will record it and post for you guys.

I don't have much hair advice, because I always get mine chopped off! LOL Listen to everyone else!

I believe you're right about my cervix probably. It didn't look or feel sinister, so I'm not thinking much about it.

Can't wait for possible puppy heartbeats!



vickyd said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Im feeling much better today, guess the antibiotics work fast when a tooth is involved lol! Thanks everyone for your well wishes! I will be removing the tooth as soon as i give birth, it wont be a difficult extraction since its already loose lol!
> 
> Grande, i dont think youre being petty at all!!! I would also feel the same way! This is my third pregnancy and for all three various friends have given me maternity wear and even though some of them have gone on to another pregnancy, no one has asked for anything back.
> 
> Raz your hair is very similar to mine. What i did recently was just trim the split ends and added some layers that would give my wild curliish hair some sence of organisation. Since i wanted a change i opted for highlights rather than drastically change the hair style. Curly hair is a drag to deal with so were very limited with regards to cuts.
> 
> Hearty boo for the bfn, retest in a couple of days babes it could still be early!
> 
> Yogi woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can only imagine how releived youre feeling love! Now only 8 months of neurosis to look forward to hahaha!!
> 
> I know im forgetting some posts, sorry babies you know i love you all!!

Glad you're feeling better, honey! I didn't say much, because I know nothing of dental pain... So, I have no clue what you're going through... But, it did sound awful! :hugs: I hope the extraction come VERY quickly after your little one!


AFM... I did see pink another time or two, but no cramps or anything scary. I've had 2 MC's... I know what they look/feel like... and it wasn't that. So, I don't think that was the precursor to anything awful. And, if it was, then I'll find out in 2 days. But, I have no reason to think it was. I was MIA because I went to bed at about 6:45pm and didn't get up again (except to pee) until 5:20am! :rofl: OOPS! Kevin woke me up momentarily for my suppository and shot, and then back to sleep for me!


----------



## Razcox

Ok so i have found one i like and found a picture that illustrates it quite well. I want choppy layers that start just below my cheek with to help with my curl and a side parting.

https://0.tqn.com/d/beauty/1/5/-/y/Audrina_Patridge.jpg


ETA - just seen your post Grandbleu and thats a load of crap! You cant ask for gifts back and its not like you only live around the corner! Sending a wool sweater to the US is not cheap and would cost more then a new sweater for her. I would tell her to go swing, but then thats me LOL!


----------



## vickyd

Ohhhh lovely!!! I like the color as well.. Go for it Raz!

Meg are you going all sane on us????? You sound so together girl youre gonna make the rest of us feel like neurotic loosers lol!!!!! Good for you babes!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Ohhhh lovely!!! I like the color as well.. Go for it Raz!
> 
> Meg are you going all sane on us????? You sound so together girl youre gonna make the rest of us feel like neurotic loosers lol!!!!! Good for you babes!

I know! WTF? :wacko: How dare I, right? I think its the overwhelming influx of people who have had the same or similar happen with NO consequences. In fact, I'm starting to think I should be more concerned if it DIDN'T happen. LOL And, I KNEW it likely would... Yet still ran about flapping my arms like an idiot for a while! LOL Ah well... I'm sure the sanity will wear off soon! It never lasts long!


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Ohhhh lovely!!! I like the color as well.. Go for it Raz!
> 
> Meg are you going all sane on us????? You sound so together girl youre gonna make the rest of us feel like neurotic loosers lol!!!!! Good for you babes!

No i have dark brown hair in the winter with a bit of red in the summer so i will be staying with this. I like red hair and dye it so it will be a deep red soon. I have very fair skin and blue eyes so i like the look i get with red.


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh lovely!!! I like the color as well.. Go for it Raz!
> 
> Meg are you going all sane on us????? You sound so together girl youre gonna make the rest of us feel like neurotic loosers lol!!!!! Good for you babes!
> 
> I know! WTF? :wacko: How dare I, right? I think its the overwhelming influx of people who have had the same or similar happen with NO consequences. In fact, I'm starting to think I should be more concerned if it DIDN'T happen. LOL And, I KNEW it likely would... Yet still ran about flapping my arms like an idiot for a while! LOL Ah well... I'm sure the sanity will wear off soon! It never lasts long!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

Raz I like the hair style go for it and I love red hair I've got brown and had red put it in and loved it especially in the winter as it just gave it a richer warmer colour.

Mel thanks for the link so funny just what I needed a good laugh :haha: 

Liz I think you are totally right to feel the way you do and understand why it upset you I would of been as well. It does seem odd that she would ask for that back :hugs:

Megg you are my inspiration I love how calm you are being good for you staying sane however long it lasts.

Vicky glad you are starting to feel better. How's Alex?


----------



## Megg33k

I have a stupid question... Can pregnancy lower your blood pressure? And, is it a problem if it does? I meant to ask before, but I'm asking now. (I'm not upset/freaking out... just curious.) My blood pressure always ran low-ish... in the 117/74 range... give or take. And, with some breathing exercises, I could bring it down to about 109/70 or so. Well, this weekend... I was running 107/66 normally and the breathing brought me down to 99/60. I was able to repeat the result several times on different days. Is that a problem? It seems like an odd response to pregnancy... but I've had nothing else change that would cause it.


----------



## Megg33k

Never mind: Google to the rescue!

"Pregnancy. Because a woman's circulatory system expands rapidly during pregnancy, blood pressure is likely to drop. During the first 24 weeks of pregnancy, systolic pressure commonly drops by five to 10 points and diastolic pressure by as much as 10 to 15 points. This is normal, and blood pressure usually returns to your pre-pregnancy level after you've given birth."


----------



## msarkozi

Bleu - I would tell her to go buy a new sweater, for the amount it is going to cost you to ship it! That is crazy! If she has no other sweaters, then go buy some! Simple as that. She gave it to you, and she shouldn't have asked for it back! 

Raz - I like that picture. I have curly hair too, so I always find it hard to try and get it cut differently. I always just do layers and get highlights done. 

Megg - I think you only need to be concerned if it goes extremely low, or high. They will monitor your blood pressure at each appointment. I'm normally always low, but pregnancy has actually made me be at normal levels. 

I'm off to my prenatal appointment soon.....I will soon be finding out if I have passed or failed the second gd test!


----------



## VGibs

Megg - haha I was gonna site the same refernece to ya. I had low blood pressure as well. It can cause more tiredness and dizziness too. Especially after you wake up. My pressure went back up around 30 weeks but its still not in the normal range.


----------



## vickyd

Good luck at the appointment Mel!


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck at your appointment Mel.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! 

Good luck at your appointment, Mel! Hope you passed!


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks everyone for your support and for actually reading (it was LONG!) complaint post...I feel better and not feeling like I'm crazy to think it was a weird request. I have decided to actually just take the high road and say that I can send it to her from France or buy her a sweater from the website that she originally purchased it since both would be the same price. I hope she will realize how ridiculous this all is on her own. I guess I'm sort of like if she needs it that badly then I will give it to her...I hope you all don't think that's a weak position but I'm of the thought that, "If someone takes your coat, give him your cloak as well". BUT THANK YOU for your answers it helps to know I'm not crazy! :hugs:

*Raz* - I LOVE LOVE LOVE that hair...go for it...also red hair, blue eyes, pale skin...I think that combination is spectacular. BTW I have straight hair and would love curly/wavy...grass is always greener...

*Vicky* - Glad your tooth is under control again...hope you're not in pain either.

*Megg* - don't know anything about Blood Pressure except I don't have high Blood Pressure but seems like you figured it all out. I think a lot of blood is concentrated by the uterus and placenta so it drops the blood pressure (totally unscientific and ungoogled explanation)

*Mel* - good luck hope you pass the diabetes test again!


----------



## VGibs

Boooo my neighbors just called the cops on me because my music was too loud again! No one appreciates Joy Division! But the very cute cop who came my door made up for the meaness of my neighbors!


----------



## grandbleu

I LOVE Joy Division...obviously they don't have taste in music...I would have asked the cute copper to come in and dance :winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

haha I should have! But with hubby home any minute it wouldve been awkward to explain why a man in uniform was dancing with me in my living room! haha


----------



## grandbleu

Yes could have been awkward!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, oh I want to go to the strippers now Virginia after getting the visual of a cop dancing around, lol! 

Thanks girls. I failed! :( I knew it was going to happen though, as my fasting blood sugar was higher then the non fasting ones. So no more sugar for me! It's going to be tough, but I will just have to do it! So the doctor wants to keep seeing me every week, and I also have to go back and see the other doctor again in a few weeks, and they will decide if they are going to induce me early for sure or not. Everything else is good though.


----------



## heart tree

That's good news for the most part Mel. Glad they will monitor you so closely. 

Dawn, I really like your new haircut. I hope you like it too. 

Liz, I responded to the sweater incident on your journal as you know. 

Megg, I'm super impressed with your ability to remain calm. You need to bottle that, turn it into a pill form and sell it on this site. You'd make millions!

Vicky, glad that tooth isn't giving you any more grief. How's Alex doing?

Sorry I haven't been around as much. Work has been really busy. Not much to report. Boobs have hurt on and off, mostly at night though. Normally I would be convinced I was pregnant as I've only had this when pregnant. But, I did also get it last cycle. It could be the Femara or the progesterone or the combination. So now I can't count that as a reliable symptom. I can't say I feel very pregnant though. I had a wonderful dream that I got a BFP today. For some reason in my dream, I knew it was my forever baby. And I was already 7 weeks along when I got my BFP at 10dpo, so I was able to get a scan immediately and see a hb. If only in real life it worked like that. We wait to get our bfp, then we wait some more to see the hb. There's a lot of waiting. 

Well, I'll know one way or another in 3 days or so.


----------



## NatoPMT

LOVE joy division, and new order. 

thats all i have to say before i start my essay again. fucking essay.


----------



## vickyd

Sorry you failed the GD test Mel...

Alex is doing ok, the fever has gone down but he is feeling very weak. Also he is stressed because he is getting some arythmia which at the hospital they didnt seem too worried about but with our friend dying so suddenly, its making him nervous. As soon as he feels better we will be getting him a general check up to put his mind to rest.


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> LOVE joy division, and new order.

Me too!


----------



## yogi77

Mel that link you posted had me pissing myself laughing...I had to stop after a few pages to take a break, it was starting to hurt!! I can't remember the last time I laughed that hard, thank you! Sorry that you failed the GD test but good to hear that everything else is on track!

Grandbleu I don't think you are making a big deal out of her asking to have the sweater back...I can completely understand what it would mean to you now and that it's a source of comfort for you...she just wouldn't think that way...

Raz I like that style you posted with your brownish red hair would be nice

Vicky glad you're feeling better now

Hearty I hope you get a BFP in a few days, and YES there sure is a lot of waiting isn't there...the last week and a half felt like the longest of my life...


----------



## LucyJ

Mel sorry you failed the gd test but I am glad they are keeping a close eye on you.

Glad Alex is starting to feel a bit better Vicky and sounds like getting a check up for him to give him some reassurance sounds like a good plan.

Good luck with your essay Nato.


----------



## heart tree

Damn it. I accidentally unsubscribed from this thread. Just writing this so I can be resubscribed.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

heart tree said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> LOVE joy division, and new order.
> 
> Me too!Click to expand...

What they said. Most 80s music in general actually. I was sat in my car sobbing to Yazoo 'only you' the other day!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls just popped in to say my liver scan went well. I'm so relieved!:happydance:Ultrasound woman thinks my abnormal liver test results are probably due to the meds I'm taking, as my liver looked fine.
I'm off for a long soak in the bath and then will catch up properly
x


----------



## heart tree

Yay sugar!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Mel* - sorry you didn't pass...but they are taking great care of you...the less sugar you eat anyways the less you will crave it...I gave it up before Xmas and I really don't crave it like I used to. 

*Sugar* - Great news...a happy and healthy liver is so important!

*Vicky* - My OH has an arythmia as well...It scares me a little but I think it's more common than we think. 

*Nato* - good luck on your essay...I was the queen of procrastination in school...don't get sucked into BnB :winkwink:
*
Hearty/Yogi* - thanks for the sweater support:hangwashing:


----------



## Allie84

Yay sugar!!! That's a relief, I'm sure. Enjoy the bath. 

Megg, glad you're doing so well mentally hehe. :hugs:

Mel, hilarious link!! Sorry about the GD test but it sounds like you're on top of things. Giving up sugar, though...that would be an absolute nightmare for me, I don't know if I could do it. :wacko:

Raz, I looooove deep red and definitely think it suits you. I'd go with the cut you posted a pic of. Really pretty!

bleu, I guess if I were you I would do exactly what you're doing...offer to but here a new one as it's the same price and if not just send it. It's very bizzarre and your reaction was totally normal. :hugs:

Vicky, hope you and DH feel better really soon! Yay for antibiotics working so quickly as predicted. Infections hurt. If DH is having palpitations, I know that I get them worse when ill. 

Nato, darn essay!!! I hope you're fitting in some BDing the meantime.

AFM really busy at work and kind of sick of it. Finals are coming up here for the students and then next semester my schedule gets crappier. Also I'm still reading Low on the CBFM at CD16 despite a high CP and fertile CM the past few days, which is annoying me. I'm already looking to ov later than last cycle which I knew would happen without the soy. Aargh.


----------



## msarkozi

I gave up sugar for the diet before, and I managed then.....will just have to manage again as hard as it's going to be! Hopefully it will help get the weight off quicker too after!


----------



## Dazed

Whoohoo Sugar!!


----------



## yogi77

great news Sugar!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats great news Sugar!


----------



## cazza22

Just a quick stop by chicks to say :wave: I havent read backwards because im being a crappy discoer tonight i feel pooped,, early night for me with my sookie stackhouse books :thumbup:

:dance: sugar thats such good news xxx


AFM Happy to be an onion lol!! felt more flutters from bubs too yay :happydance: 
xxxx Lov ya's millions xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 17 Weeks, Caz!

Glad the scan went well, Sugar! :)

Sorry about failing, Mel! :hugs:

Hoping for your BFP, Hearty! :dust:

Sending healing vibes to Alex, Vicky!

Who am I missing? :wacko: I'm doing this from memory, ya know!

I emailed my coordinator about the pink discharge and she confirmed that its from the suppositories. All is well in my world today! Posted a bump pic in my journal and seriously look like I'm about 5 months gone! :dohh: WTF?

Also, I'm giving you all a chance to guess whatever you like before my scan... 1, 2, boy, girl, etc. I'm keeping track in my journal!


----------



## yogi77

Oh that's great news Megg! 

I'm going to guess 1 boy!


----------



## grandbleu

I guessed already but for anyone who didn't read the journal: 

*TWINS: one girl, one boy!*


----------



## LucyJ

Happy 17 weeks Caz and yay to feeling your little one move :happydance: that must be the most amazing feeling.


----------



## Megg33k

I can't wait to feel movement... That's got to be the best feeling ever! Sooooooooooo far away!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg have made a guess in your journal I think theres two little ones.


----------



## Allie84

I'm going to go with one girl!


----------



## NatoPMT

in your face essay - i have done it 

i love yazoo cesca 

i predict a boy, if not, 2 of them. 2 boys. 

and with that, i must go to bed and sleep off the trauma of having to discuss my mother and what Josephine Klein thinks of her 

night girls. I have class tomorrow so might not be around until Friday to properly catch up 

kiss kiss


----------



## LucyJ

Well done on getting the essay done Nato and night night. Sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I say one of each!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for finishing the essay! :yipee:


----------



## VGibs

Put me down for 2 girls! Or just one...I think it's a girl regardless lol


----------



## dawny690

*Nato I'm fine thanks hun I do love my hair needs washing though am dreading that as can never get it the same as the hairdresser xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I've added all the guesses so far! Someone has to get it right! LOL

Don't you hate that, Dawn? I never want to wash it after its been done professionally... never looks the same again!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> I've added all the guesses so far! Someone has to get it right! LOL
> 
> Don't you hate that, Dawn? I never want to wash it after its been done professionally... never looks the same again!

*Yes defo babes but looks greasy already  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I've added all the guesses so far! Someone has to get it right! LOL
> 
> Don't you hate that, Dawn? I never want to wash it after its been done professionally... never looks the same again!
> 
> *Yes defo babes but looks greasy already  xxxx*Click to expand...

Oh, I understand! Mine goes greasy in 2 days... And, its dry/frizzy for the first 2 days! I wish I had a good day in there before it went from one gross to the next!


----------



## dawny690

*I only had it done yesterday so in 1 day it looks horribly greasy xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

Its all about product ladies!


----------



## Megg33k

What can I use to stop it from being a nightmare? Please?


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> What can I use to stop it from being a nightmare? Please?

haha Yours is curly and dry yes? You need a deep conditoning shampoo and conditioner and accompanied by a serum type product that is built for curly hair. Also if you invest in a boar bristle brush you can get another day out of your hair without washing. By bringing the natural oils down off of your scalp and into your shaft *hehe* you can cure some of the dryness issues like that. If your hair is color treated at all you need to get a tonal reasessment and make sure you are not adding too much ammonia to your hair to make it dry. A big culprit of dryness and unruliness is straightening irons. ALWAYS use a heat protection spray! If you find yourself cooking your strands at least twice a week the very best kind of spray is found in the *ahem* african american section of hair care products. It is an oil based aerosol spray that is designed to protect hair from heat damage and styling damage. It is usually a form of some kind of natural oil, like shea oil. The other thing that can affact the hairs porosity and texture is hormones. If you are taking ANY kind of hormone your hair can be drastically affected. So if you are on the porgesterone you can expect your hair to be even more unruly as it tends to add a bigger wave pattern to curly hair.


----------



## Allie84

Well done finishing the essay, Nato! :yipee:

Nice hair tips, VGibs. 

Sorry about the greasy hair, already, Dawny. Have you tried dry shampoo? I got some at Victoria's Secret that works pretty well. I'm sure they have something similiar in the UK. 

It was quite quiet in here today? I guess we have more big stuff happening later in the week.

I wish I had more to report other than just waiting for ov. :shrug: It's long and boring. 

Hearty, you're testing in two more days right? Aren't a few more ladies in the 2ww? When are you guys testing?

I want to look at some lines! :) Maybe I'll have to go back a few pages and just gawk at Megg's.


----------



## heart tree

Allie I was thinking about testing tomorrow but I'm not feeling overly confident and not sure I want to face a bfn. 

Liz and Lisa are also in the tww. Not sure when they will test. 

Sorry your bod isn't cooperating. This cycle is for the greater good though. It is going to inform you of your cycle without meds. 

It has been quiet in here. I've been so busy at work. I'm working from home the next two days though so will be on a little more. Sounds like work has been stressful for you.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty. Yeah, I'm really not feeling my job at the moment. :( It's either really boring (with no internet surfing :haha:) or the kids are acting up, which is stressful. Dealing with constant fights, threats, arguments, frustration...it just isn't good for a person's mental health to be around that all day. It's hard not to carry it over into my regular life (what regular life haha?)...and it doesn't pay jack shit to make it worth it. I imagine your work is hard to not carry over into your 'normal' life, as well. 

You're totally right, this 'natural' cycle' is for the greater good, so I'm kinda okay with it, but every morning I wake up feeling really hopeful I'm going to see a 'High' and then feel dissapointed in my bod when I see the 'Low.' Gonna BD here in a bit just for good measure since my cervix is so high. 

I would suggest not testing until Friday. Tomorrow is still in ambiguous testing territory...try to wait if you can!! I hate BFNs. :growlmad: It's awesome you get to work from home for a few days. Enjoy it.


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> What can I use to stop it from being a nightmare? Please?
> 
> haha Yours is curly and dry yes? You need a deep conditoning shampoo and conditioner and accompanied by a serum type product that is built for curly hair. Also if you invest in a boar bristle brush you can get another day out of your hair without washing. By bringing the natural oils down off of your scalp and into your shaft *hehe* you can cure some of the dryness issues like that. If your hair is color treated at all you need to get a tonal reasessment and make sure you are not adding too much ammonia to your hair to make it dry. A big culprit of dryness and unruliness is straightening irons. ALWAYS use a heat protection spray! If you find yourself cooking your strands at least twice a week the very best kind of spray is found in the *ahem* african american section of hair care products. It is an oil based aerosol spray that is designed to protect hair from heat damage and styling damage. It is usually a form of some kind of natural oil, like shea oil. The other thing that can affact the hairs porosity and texture is hormones. If you are taking ANY kind of hormone your hair can be drastically affected. So if you are on the porgesterone you can expect your hair to be even more unruly as it tends to add a bigger wave pattern to curly hair.Click to expand...

Well... Its not curly, but has some natural curl. Its only dry sometimes. Its really weird now that I'm pregnant again. It goes weird every single time!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, enjoy BD'ing! I know it feels like forever, but you'll get your high and your Ov soon enough. I do understand how awful it is to keep seeing lows on the monitor though.

I know you are thinking about grad school at some point. I can't remember for what. I used to be a pre-school teacher and found that I got pretty burnt out by it. It didn't pay well and I didn't feel like I was ever going to excel. I decided to go back to school after that (and also a stint as a website producer for a few years). One of the things I learned in school were coping techniques of how to not take my work home with me. Over time, I've gotten better with it. Sometimes it is very hard though. I don't deal with kids like you do. I decided long ago I wasn't cut out for it. I much prefer working with adults. Don't get me wrong, I love kids, just not in large groups like you have. 

Thanks for the nudge of encouragement to wait to test. I think I'll wait. If I wasn't taking progesterone, I might not test at all until I was late. I just don't want to delay AF too long and the suppositories will keep her away unnecessarily. I'll test on Friday and if it is a BFN, I'll switch to the cream which is less concentration. I'll test one more day and then stop the progesterone all together if no BFP. 

Megg, I'm fairly clueless with hair. I've heard it gets thicker with pregnancy and then falls out once giving birth. Weird.


----------



## Allie84

Thank you!!!! I didn't know you were a preschool teacher. :) But I can see you doing it as you are now in another caring profession. I worked at a nursery/preschool while I lived in Scotland also got REALLY burnt out. Actually if I just remember that then I feel better about my job haha! Totally know what you mean about feeling like you weren't going to excel. 

We got our BDing in but used too much preseed I think and nothing stayed up there. Oh and my CP went lower tonight so it was probably, as I told Alex, more of a 'recreational' BD. He just learned the term Baby Dancing the other day btw and now he keeps using it lol. 

I'm glad you're waiting to test. And it sounds like you have a good progesterone plan in place as well. 

Liz and Lisa, no pressure but are you going to test on Friday with Hearty? 

Megg, no idea about hair. I think it's meant to get long and shiny from what I've heard. But then I've heard prenatals are meant to do that as well and I'm still waiting for that to happen.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

PSML @ alex using baby dancing as a term! Is there such a thing as too much preseed?! Hopefully some of the little swimmers got up there.

Hearty - Looking forward to you testing when you do! I hope you having a relax over xmas has helped.

Megg - I'm going to guess one boy.

Nato - Seriously, we need to meet up in London and go to an 80s night somewhere. It would be amazing. Our wedding playlist was seriously awesome!


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - We use Conceive Plus and I don't think there's a limit...I just always stay completely still for like an hour with hips up or on my tummy (I have a tilted uterus and don't know which angle is better so I vary:winkwink:) Stuff tends to stay in.

PS. Testing not till* January 10th *- I'm a big believer in testing only on the day my period would be due if she's still showing no signs...it's more waiting but less disappointment for me.

PPS. My chart is looking better - It's now a stair case instead of a plateau and it's going up slowly but surely!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good idea not testing till when your period is due. I set myself a date and refused to test before it and felt really calm about it all. I think it helped my mojo a lot. And obviously I got the result I wanted at the end!


----------



## grandbleu

Definitely more relaxing *Cesca* - I just got so sick of seeing BFN's so I put a stop to it. Also I didn't like that HPT companies were profiting off my disappointment. I figure if I am pregnant my period won't come and if I am not it will come...I'd rather just wait...glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Razcox

Sugar - Great news about the scan! Wooo for a healthy liver x

Nato - Hazaar for finishing the essay, now onto the more important stuff like chatting on here :)

Megg - I am going to say 2 and both boys 

Dawny - Sorry your hair is greasy already, mine gets like that too I think its because the hair dressers never use my hair stuff and my hair doesn&#8217;t like change.

Grandbleu - That chart is looking good! Lets hope those stairs are leading up to you BFP x

Allie - Sorry you are feeling so bleh about work, its not nice doing a job you dislike or that makes you stressed out. Maybe its time to make a change?

Good luck to those coming to the end of the 2WW hoping the :witch: stays away for you all x

It was a bit quiet on here yesterday seems everyone has got better things to do lol.

AFM - Temp went up to 37.01 this morning so i am post OV and in the LP now! :happydance: Only 2 weeks until AF due and then we can start TTC again woop woop


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: 

Well back from the scan have written about it in detail in my journal if anyone fancys reading it but onto more important things the scan went so well we are so happy a little nervous still but happy :cloud9:

There was a gestational sac, a yolk sac and a little baby with a beautiful heartbeat it was so amazing :cloud9:

I am 6 weeks and 1 day so been put back by about 5 days but she said thats normal have an expected due date of the 31st Aug :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Thats great news Lucy!!! I know there is still aways to go so its normal to feel nervous but also important to celebrate the small victories. This is one hurdle out the way for you xxx

Are they treating you with anything this time?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh lucy!!!! I'm very very emotional for you!!! Congrats xxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Lucyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks lovely ladies! 

Raz, not being treated with anything all our tests have come back normal.


----------



## Megg33k

LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! :wohoo:

So, you're due the day after me now!!! :yipee: Oh, I'm so happy I could just die! EEK! CONGRATS, honey! Will be off to your journal for full update!


----------



## dawny690

*Mega congrats Lucy  xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

Yay to being due after you Megg :cry: My edd is ten days after my birthday won't that be a great birthday pressie :flower:

I can't stop looking at our scan picture :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Why are we crying? No crying! You can be due before me again if you want! Its only a day! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

You guys are too cute...by the way my sister was due on January 2nd but gave birth on December 8th...due dates aren't a perfect science...her baby was perfect and no problems...definitely not a preemie just fully baked early :)

Is it a race now???:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I think it COULD be a race! Of course, if I see 2 tomorrow, then the race has been won... I'd go about a month early!


----------



## NatoPMT

i have to be quick, again, im like some sort of tease

i dont like the look of my chart, im scared i ovd early and missed it this month - i did it on CD9, but then the EWCM dried up after the bd and i thought the scan goo mightve stopped it, so was gonna wait till tonight, but my temp has shot way up and my boobs are sore and i felt really nauseous this morning which apparently can be ov indicator. 

I have just done an opk and its possibly positive but will do another after work and another tomorrow, but i think i mightve fucked it up this month waiting for ewcm. 

Any thoughts, am i likely to have gotten a temp rise before opk positive? is it just a weirdy temp? 

if i have missed a month again, i am not responsible for my actions. Thats an advance warning. 

The dry shampoo is called Batiste and its bloody great - hairdressers use it for volume instead of hairspray these days

Allie, hows your mum these days? 

Hearty, dont test yet if you arent up to it.

Off to sulk in the corner and after i am done sulking, i will challenge Cesca to an 80's-off - do you think summer10101 would be up for it too after baby Har is born? 

My favourite at the moment is the obsessive stuff, like Tunnel of Love, Love is the Drug, Addicted to Love. I am going obsessive on your asses.


----------



## Dazed

Yay Lucy :happydance:

Sorry I haven't been saying much ladies, just not much to add but I have been lurking (which Nato always seems to point out :haha:).

Allie, I'm not going to test until probably the 11th. I can feel the :witch: hovering over me. Got my typical (.Y.) pain, cramps before the :witch: along with some acheyness. The one wierd thing, and it probably nothing, but I've had some cervix cramping? Not really hopeful, but like I told Megg the other day I had NO symptoms with my only other pregnancy.


----------



## dawny690

* my hair looks crap now  soooo upset it looked so good now its rubbish xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> :hi:
> 
> Well back from the scan have written about it in detail in my journal if anyone fancys reading it but onto more important things the scan went so well we are so happy a little nervous still but happy :cloud9:
> 
> There was a gestational sac, a yolk sac and a little baby with a beautiful heartbeat it was so amazing :cloud9:
> 
> I am 6 weeks and 1 day so been put back by about 5 days but she said thats normal have an expected due date of the 31st Aug :flower:

*CONGRATULATIONS*

to you Luce xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - Won't be able to tell for a few days yet. You aren't terribly likely to ov before your + OPK.. but who knows! Its not an exact science, unfortunately!

Lisa - Cervix cramping? Like shooty pains? I get those. They suck! That could be a symptom!


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> Sorry I haven't been saying much ladies, just not much to add but I have been lurking (which Nato always seems to point out :haha:).

i always have one beady eye on your movements.


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> * my hair looks crap now  soooo upset it looked so good now its rubbish xxxx*

I'm sure it looks great, Dawn! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Dawny* - Oh how I hate the first days after a haircut...it looks so great and then you wash it and where did the great style go...I think with this type of cut you may have to do some blow drying to get it to lie right but Vgibs should step in with her expert advice soon!:hugs:

*Nato* - Congrats on the completed essay!:happydance: As for OPKs etc. usually you wouldn't ovulate before a positive I mean that's the point of the OPK right??? to predict the O day beforehand...keep BDing...I'm voting Freak Temp due to stress and an obsessive streak:winkwink:

*Dazed* - I'm testing the 10th - I'm a waiter as well!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> * my hair looks crap now  soooo upset it looked so good now its rubbish xxxx*
> 
> I'm sure it looks great, Dawn! :hugs:Click to expand...

*It doesnt honest  xxxx*


----------



## dawny690

grandbleu said:


> *Dawny* - Oh how I hate the first days after a haircut...it looks so great and then you wash it and where did the great style go...I think with this type of cut you may have to do some blow drying to get it to lie right but Vgibs should step in with her expert advice soon!:hugs:
> 
> *Nato* - Congrats on the completed essay!:happydance: As for OPKs etc. usually you wouldn't ovulate before a positive I mean that's the point of the OPK right??? to predict the O day beforehand...keep BDing...I'm voting Freak Temp due to stress and an obsessive streak:winkwink:
> 
> *Dazed* - I'm testing the 10th - I'm a waiter as well!

*I know I should have blow dried it but hard to do on your own  I would end up having to explain like a million times if I asked hubby to help xxxx*


----------



## LucyJ

No race but if it is a race I think Vgibbs will win :haha:

Nato not sure but would imagine you wouldn't of ov before a positive opk but don't know for sure.


----------



## Dazed

grandbleu said:


> I'm testing the 10th - I'm a waiter as well!

Well, I have one FRER and I rather not waste it, plus my cycles have always been wackey and they have become ever worse since the mc.



Megg33k said:


> Lisa - Cervix cramping? Like shooty pains? I get those. They suck! That could be a symptom!

Yeah, kinda. It was on and off for like 5 minutes. I'm not counting it and I'm not discounting it. I'm just fed up with being let down every month so I'm just going to pretend it didn't happen. I did put it down in my "chart" though.


----------



## dawny690

*This is how crap my hair looks today

Yesterday:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0306-1.jpg

Today:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0310-1.jpg

   

xxxx*


----------



## Allie84

Ack no time to read but I just had to see about Lucy....I just breathed the biggest sigh of relief when I read that!!! Congratulations Lucy!!! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

LucyJ said:


> No race but if it is a race I think Vgibbs will win :haha:

haha ya I think although my due date is in 22 days...this kid may stay in there until MARCH! haha I have no early labor signs at all. I think when it does happen it will be a big shock.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy babe I am over the moon for you!!! Finally the good news you deserve! Yay yay yay!!!! 

Nato I don't think you've ov'd yet. I think it was a rougue temp. I have those all the time. I bet it will go down tomorrow. Just start getting that bd action in. 

I didn't test today. Feeling out for the month though. I woke up this morning to some pink when I wiped and AF feels imminent. I know it could be implantation or from the progesterone but I feel that gurgly feeling in my uterus like AF is coming. Not cramps, just gurgling. I can't really explain it better. Last cycle I did two suppositories a day. This cycle I thought I would do one a day and do the cream at night. I thought that maybe the femera helped my progesterone production and I didn't need as much. I'm not happy to be seeing the start of AF at 11 dpo. My oral temp went down slightly this morning but my vaginal temp went up. My head is a bit of a mess.


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - that is such great news!!! so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi Disco lovelies:wave:

I wondered where you had all gone there for a moment, I only found you again because Nato had sent me a pm telling me where our new home is. phew that's a relief.

Have skimmed through but not had a chance to read back proper like, but huge congratulations to all the the successful scans (Yogi/Lucy) so so happy for you both. Megg I saw yours is tomorrow, I'm sure all will be well, I'm guessing a girl.

Sugar - I saw that your liver scan went well and OH's results came back improved, that is such good news. Hope it's put your mind at rest.

Nato - I wouldn't have thought you would ov before getting a positive on opk. If you got the ewcm on cd 9 could it not just be gearing up to ov on 13/14. Have you stopped SMEP? hope this will be your month.

Hi to everyone else and hope 2011 brings everyone their hearts desire.


----------



## heart tree

Welcome back Mone. Was wondering where you were. How are you?


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks, Amanda! I really hope the pink is down to implantation and that the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face. Will be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

:hi: mone good to see you how have you been?


----------



## jenny25

hey girls <3 :) x


----------



## Megg33k

Mone and Jenny BOTH came back? :yipee:

Dawn, I think you just need the ends curled under a bit!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Mone and Jenny BOTH came back? :yipee:
> 
> Dawn, I think you just need the ends curled under a bit!

*Cant get it to now its dry  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Mone and Jenny BOTH came back? :yipee:
> 
> Dawn, I think you just need the ends curled under a bit!
> 
> *Cant get it to now its dry  xxxx*Click to expand...

Have you tried heat... like a straightener? I always let mine dry before I use the straightener to style it!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Mone and Jenny BOTH came back? :yipee:
> 
> Dawn, I think you just need the ends curled under a bit!
> 
> *Cant get it to now its dry  xxxx*Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried heat... like a straightener? I always let mine dry before I use the straightener to style it!Click to expand...

*Yes still doesnt look great  xxxx*


----------



## jenny25

hey my lovelys sorry i have not been about to be honest everything that has happened has really set me off bad so i had to take a step back from things and that i was feeling myself getting down with getting the drink spiked then the whole thing with jamie and wanting another baby so bad it really hit me im still stuck with no pm results yet i called the hospital today and now my periods have gone up the wall too i had mine for 3 days stopped for 2 then started spotting old blood then lastnight abit of red came through too i just feel like blah and you know what im not gonna stress about getting pregnant i may take my temp who knows but ive chucked all my vits out everything bar my thermometer xx


----------



## NatoPMT

on my way to class - just wanted to give hearty a big hug. You will feel crap, its that crappest time of the month and inevitable, the one where the realisation starts taking over the optimism. There is always the possibility of the bfp, but the feeling like shite cant be stopped anyway. By this point, i usually have a collection of bfns to support the feeling. You are still in, but i totally understand that feeling. 

All i can say is utilise it, make it work for you. Get on the phone to the drs, get the records to florida, get some action going. If there's nothing that can be done thats practical, don't feel you are alone - we can wallow and feel like shite together. xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Dawny* - If all else fails I resort to my handy baseball cap on a bad hair day. Tomorrow is a new day and you can dry it when it's still slightly damp like Megg said just be sure to curl the ends in toward your face to maintain that type of bob. GL :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Congrats Lucy!! So happy for you, I know what relief you are feeling right now!! :hugs: 

My DD so far is Aug 20 so I'm right there with you and Megg!


----------



## LucyJ

The 19th Aug is my nephews birthday and 2 days before my birhday Aug is a good month.


----------



## LucyJ

Does anyone know how to attach a photo when on an ipad I cant seem to do it wont let me attach it the way I normally do so frustrating.

I feel a bit calmer now yogi still a bit nervous but it has definitely reassured me look forward to our next scan in just over two weeks :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls.
Lucy fab news, I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see the scan pic:happydance::happydance:

Hearty, sorry about the cramps and tiny bit of pink, but you're not out yet. We all know how similar pg and AF symptoms are. I still have hope for you!

Allie that's hilarious that Alex is saying BD!:haha: Mal always rolls his eyes when I use BNB terms! What job is it that you do?

Dawny your hair does not look crap. Try Baliste dry shampoo from Boots or Superdrug. I'm always dumping it in my hair when my fringe looks a bit oliy!

Mone, good to see you back hun. How was your Xmas?

Nato, I agree that just one high temp does not mean ov has happened. Also, that temp is as high as some of your AF ones. Maybe it's just a freak one off temp! I have my fingers crossed!

Megg best of luck for your scan tomorrow poppet! Can't wait to hear good news and how nice you and Lucy nearly have the same DD:happydance:

Jenny sorry you've been having a rough time my love. My AF has been bonkers this month too, starting and stopping. Bloody silly bodies!

Raz, good luck being in the 2ww. How exciting!

Bleu I'm off to sneak a look at your chart, but it's sounding good!

Dazed good luck testing!:thumbup:

I'm really sorry if I've missed anyone out.

AFM I've finally got word that I'm on a waiting list for a lap and dye after 3 weeks of fighting to get funding!:happydance:My year has substantially improved already. Tuesday Mal's morph improved on SA, Wednesday liver scan normal and Thurs a lap and dye to look forward to:haha: I just need to follow this up with a BFP!
x


----------



## LucyJ

Thats great news sugar about getting the lap and dye hope you don't have to wait to long for it good start to the new year hopefully a BFP is just round the corner for you :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Wooo hoo Sugar :happydance: Way to fight!


----------



## grandbleu

You sound so amazingly positive *Sugar*...:happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, I'm sorry you are having such a hard time honey. I wish I could offer some words of wisdom or support, but I'm having a down day myself today. Sending hugs though :hugs:

Sugar, that's great news. You are making progress towards your baby. Do you know how long the wait list is? Hopefully not too long.

My mood has plummeted. Yesterday I almost convinced myself I was pregnant. Today, the spotting threw me. I just can't believe I've gotten this so early. If I start AF tomorrow, my LP will only have been 11 days using Femara and progesterone. I just don't know what else to do. I saw a teeny tiny clot of red blood when I wiped, so I'm pretty sure it isn't from my cervix being irritated from the suppositories. 

All my boob tenderness has gone away too. I'm frustrated and sad beyond belief.

To top it off, something I haven't mentioned is that I've had a very sore tailbone since this summer. It started right after my last mc. I kind of ignored it. I though I might have bruised it somehow. Over the months it hasn't gotten any better. I can't sit in certain positions. Now I'm getting worried about it. I just made a doctor's appointment to get it checked out. I avoided doing this earlier because I'm so sick of being poked and prodded. I wanted a little time off. But now I'm afraid I have cancer or something. Just a bad day in my brain all around. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty sorry you are having such a hard time...I know how you dont like it when people try and dump PMA on you so i will refrain. About the tail bone thing, i kinda hurt mine at the gym around May. I didnt really pay much attention at first since it seemed to get better but i realised that when i spent loads of time in front of a pc or generally sitting on my ass on a hardish chair it would become extremely painful. I started using a cushion even at work and the pain went away. Do you think it might have been injured at some point? I really dont think you should be worrying about cancer babes ok?


----------



## yogi77

Hearty I'm sorry you are having such a hard day, big hugs to you :hugs:

Please don't start to think you have cancer, hopefully all you need is a good adjustment!


----------



## cazza22

Luceeee I'm crying actual tears of happiness for you babe and relief aswel u deserve this so much gorgeous I have every piece of me crossed for u n ur bean xxxx

meggles I'm just waiting for ur good news tomorrow now my lovely :hugs: bet ur so glad that the scan day is finally round the corner, it's such a stressful wait xxx I say 2 bubs both Boys :winkwink:

hearty I'm so sorry ur having such a down day babe, I'm praying it's IB ur experiencing I had IB up untill around 15dpo on n off brown spotting. I'm still remaining optimistic for you huny I have a good feeling :thumbup:

nato yay for completing your Essay u smart arse!

:wave: to mone hope ur well sweetness?and HELLOOO to all my other gorgeous disco divas xxxx hope everyone is coolio xxx

lov yas XX Caz XX


----------



## heart tree

Thanks ladies. I know, I'm totally going off the deep end. I've just never had persistent pain like this. Yogi it's not a back issue that needs an adjustment. It's right at the tip of my tailbone. It feels like it got bruised or fractured at the very tip. It is very sensitive to the touch. Vicky, I try to adjust how I sit so I'm not actually putting pressure on it. I thought it would go away, but it's been almost 6 months now. So weird. I'm glad I finally made an appointment though. I'm just so sick of things being wrong with me. 

Isn't it so strange how quickly your emotions can change? Yesterday I was feeling great. Today I feel like crap. I guess tomorrow is always a new day. And it's Friday, so it can't be all bad.


----------



## sugarlove

The weight for the lap is about 6 weeks but I'm going to pester the waiting list clerk tomorrow and point out that I've been waiting 3 weeks whilst they argued about funding. I wish all this good news could have come before Xmas as it really ruined it this yr worrying about everything.
Still, I feel like I'm getting somewhere finally.

Hearty is it not possible that your adenymosis (prob wrong spelling) is causing this pain? I get awful back and hip pain each month which I swear is down to endo. May be worth googling but I know all sorts of back pain are common with both. 
Sorry you're feeling low poppet:hugs:

Megg I guess 1 healthy bouncing baby boy!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda massive :hugs: to you. I'm pleased you've got an appointment it could just be that you've bruised it I worked with a lady who had done something to her tailbone and it was badly bruised she had to sit on a rubber ring as it was so painful I'm sure it's something simple like that.

You are dealing with a lot and it is bound to get to you and bring you down but tomorrow is another day. Here for you.

The only thing I'm going to say is look at me I had a bleed red blood was convinced it was my period early (if you remember I had a freak out) then when I found out I was pregnant I also had lots of cramping so it looked like I was going to mc now look at me back after a successful scan. I'm just saying I'm not giving up on you just yet hope it is implantation.

:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Ps hearty just googled and there are certainly lots of entries for endo and Coccyx pain which is tailbone pain. I'm in the bath so struggling to google properly but will have another look soon x


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, I thought of that a while back and googled it as well. When I mentioned it to my FS she kind of looked at me weird. So maybe it is endo, maybe not. I've tried to look at patterns. Like if I notice it more when I get AF. I thought if I noticed it during times of estrogen changes, then it must be endo that has spread over my tailbone. But I never notice a difference throughout my cycle. It's always the same. Adeno is inside the uterine wall, so it wouldn't be from that. It could be endo. I haven't had a lap, so haven't been diagnosed with it. I don't have the classic symptoms of endo though. I got tired of trying to figure it out. I hope the doctor can tell me what it is.

Oh god, the thought of carrying around a plastic ring to sit on is awful! I go to client's homes all the time. I would be horrified to have to pull out a plastic ring to sit on before my meeting with them. Ugh. But, if I have to do it, I guess I will. 

Lucy, I remember your bleeding. I haven't had any real cramping though. Just a little all over discomfort in my uterus yesterday that was very mild. Nothing today though. It could be IB, but I am doubtful. Who knows, I've been wrong before, that's for sure!

Thanks girls. Love you!


----------



## Dazed

I see they moved us again! At least we got the title changed :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, I hate where they moved us. I would never think to look under the Discussion Group for TTC for a group like this. Liz tried to protest it, to no avail. I think Megg changed the title. I'm concerned that new people won't find us now.


----------



## sugarlove

I hope the Doctor can sort you out Hearty. I'm sure it's nothing too sinister, maybe just a strain:shrug:

xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - so sorry you're having a down day...and to be in pain on top of it...I know that if you injure your tail bone the pain lasts a very long time (it's super sensitive) did you injure it in any way a few months ago...it could be leftover bone bruise?:shrug:

I agree I think we should be in a separate section...TTC is very scary for after loss ladies I would have never ventured in here...can you say intimidating!!! I suggested that we have a sticky or links right under the TTCAL section just like LTTTC has their journals and success stories, etc. I don't think they will though...this is the compromise to not be in the Lounge area. Too bad for newbies:nope:


----------



## Dazed

Disco Derail doesn't concern me as much as the other thread, "TTC After A Loss... Race for the BFP! - 157 BFP's!!!". It has TONS of questions from ladies who are getting the answers and finding support! I almost think they should scan "hot threads" before the jump the gun and move them.


----------



## heart tree

I don't think any of the threads that are TTCAL related should be under TTC personally. It's a different game.

Liz, I have no recollection of hurting my tailbone. That's the weirdest part! I remember I started feeling it during my summer vacation. This was less than a week after my last loss. I just started noticing it and didn't think much about it. I was in so much emotional pain that I was in a blur. When I got home, I had lots of doctor's appointments to figure out why I kept miscarrying. I was very focused on that. When I finally started to get some distance from it all, it occurred to me that it's been almost 6 months that I haven't been sitting comfortably. I truly don't have any memory of an injury or hard impact to that area. Weird huh?

I had a good cry today. Glad I'm working from home! I have to go meet with a client now. I'm not feeling up to it at all, but I have to go. Oh well. Talk to you ladies later.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I just got home to a lovely homemade card from you! It was so beautiful with a lovely message. Thank you so much. :hugs: It really made my day. It put my generic Christmas card to shame, haha! Since your card is not 'Christmassy' as such, I'm going to leave it up even after the Christmas cards go down. :) 

I'm so sorry you're having a rough day. I have those every single month (I should say cycle...if only I could be so lucky to get a cycle a month) around 11 or 12 dpo. The optimism ebbing...I totally understand. But, as evidenced with Lucy and Cazz, it really could be IB. I truly hope it is!! As for your tailbone, definitely don't worry about cancer!For one thing, you've had a recent MRI of that area and cancer would have shown up on that for sure! Also, tailbones are just really sensitive like bleu said. It could be an internal bruise lasting this long. It's good you made an appointment, though. It will help you feel better. It reminds me of of this skin discoloration I have near an ankle. I waited months and months for it to go away and it didn't, and I kept worrying about skin cancer in the back of my mind. Eventually I had the nerve to show it to my doctor last month and he knew what it was right away. I don't even remember what he said, I just remember feeling happy to finally have confirmation it wasn't cancer! He told me it might never go away. Imagine if I hadn't asked and just worried forever about it. 

Lucy, I just want to say again how happy I am for you. :hugs: :happydance: You and Steve really deserve this. 

Good to see you, Mone!!! And Dazed!!! 

Megg, good luck tomorrow. :hugs: I'm really excited for you!! Is your scan early? I hope so, so I can hear about it on my lunch break!! :happydance: 

Sugar, I hope you get the date pushed up, but well done for getting on the list! This year is starting off well and I think that's a sign of things to come. Oh, and you asked about my job..I work with 9th graders (about 15 yrs old) with emotional and behavioral disorders at a high school. Primarlily academic support but in reality it's a lot of emotional issues. 

Nato, I don't think you've ovulated yet. I think it was a rogue temp. Actually I think it was a day for rogue temps...look at my rise today! Totally bizarre. I was tossing and turning but I've never had it raise my temp like that before. Is it a full moon or something? I know I haven't ovulated.

Thanks for asking about my mom btw. :hugs: She's doing well this week. It really is a day by day thing with bipolar, at least in my mom's case. I'm sure you've studied it and probably know more than me actually! 


I hope everyone's having a nice evening. Tomorrow's Friday, yay! And we'll get to top off a week of good scans. They say good things come in threes, after all.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Allie just feel so happy steve and I have had a quiet evening curled up on the sofa watching tv.

Wow that must be so draining allie I didn't realise you worked with older children. I've worked with younger children with emotional and behavioural problems and know hard it can be the oldest I've worked with was 11 years old and wouldnt of wanted to go any higher age wise especially if they react agressively had to split fights up before not fun and had chairs thrown at me and the language well I couldn't repeat some of things that I either heard or had yelled at me.

Glad your mum's doing better this week. Yay to Friday.

:hugs:

Megg will be thinking of you tomorrow good luck.


----------



## dawny690

*My hair looks better now than earlier  xxxx

Earlier:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0309-1.jpg

And NOW:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0315.jpg

Am relieved its not 100% like the hair dresser got it but near enough  xxxx*


----------



## heart tree

Allie I'm so glad you got the card! Now you can see why it took me so long. All those dots were glued on individually. I loved making them. 

I got yours today too! Thanks. It was the only thing that made me smile today. 

I'm glad you don't have skin cancer. It is ridiculous how long we'll wait for something we think is life threatening, but when it comes to fertility, we have practically become best friends with our doctors!

Dawn your hair looks lovely. I'm glad you sorted it out. One reason I don't ever have short hair is because it is so much more work for me than long hair. Long hair I can wash and let air dry. Short hair I have to style. 

Boy my hormones are raging right now. I either want to scream or cry at everything I encounter. Not good. I hope tomorrow mellow me out. Good night everyone. Most of you are fast asleep. 

Megg, can't wait to hear about your scan. xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hearty hope you feel better soon hun..

Megg Good luck on your scan babes, let us know ASAP how it goes.

Everyone else happy Friday!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck today Megg!


----------



## grandbleu

EEKS! Scan day *Megg*:thumbup:

*Hearty* - I found this about coccydynia (tail bone pain): https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/coccydinia/Pages/Introduction.aspx. Also on another site it could be from trauma to that area, repeated pressure (biking, rowing), or childbirth (but I'm thinking even a miscarriage too as you got the pain after your miscarraige). Anyways you can read up on it and see if it matches what you are experiencing. :hugs:

*Allie* - Wow...that is a tough job...I was a H/S teacher at one point but just regular classes and even that was hard. 

*Dawny* - great job at styling...hope it didn't take too long! Looks like it did the first day...key is the curl in :)

Hi everyone :wave:


----------



## grandbleu

:cry:The conclusion:cry:

So I had sent an email to my friend saying that I could either send the original sweater back from France or buy her a new one similar from the same website. I told her I had brought all the maternity clothes she gave me (only 3 items) with me thinking I would be pregnant sooner than later and it was turning out to be later unfortunately. I was secretly hoping that she would realize in her heart how ridiculous and insensitive it would be to ask for them back but she wrote back that she wants the original sweater back. In the end I don't care at all about the money/hassle for shipping or even the sweater itself but just the thoughts or lack there of behind asking for it back. I've never been so disappointed recently in a friend (especially one that has also gone through a loss). Maybe now that she has her baby son she's forgotten the pain and emotions...I don't know...I just know that this little incident has hurt me deeply. I know it's just a sweater but in this case it's more than a sweater.

So I'm washing it and packing it away...

Here it is for curious ones 


Spoiler

​


----------



## vickyd

Fuck her... Thats all i have to say! Jesus christ some people are so insensitive!
You dont need people like that in your life hun...


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you *Vicky* - this is what my OH says...it's time to cut out people that aren't really true friends...it's hard for me but I do think it's the right thing to do.


----------



## sugarlove

Silly bitch Bleu! I've broken friends with someone who was really insensitive to me over my mc. Some people are just so thoughtless!
You really do find out who your true friends are when you go through something like we have. On the plus side, I've found that some people can surprise you and be more supportive than you thought they would be.

Send her the jumper and sack her on the head is my advice
:hugs:

Allie your job sounds very emotionally demanding and draining. Isn't it funny that so many of us work is caring sort of jobs? We've got teachers, counsellors and I'm a Careers Adviser working with young people.:haha:

Thinking of you today for your scan Megg:happydance:


----------



## VGibs

Here is my nasty friend story...


Spoiler
Me and Lisa were very very very good friends. We were more like sisters and spent all day long everyday texting each other. We did everything together and counted on each other for everything. When I found out I was pregnant with the baby I lost before this one, she said some awful things. Like I was acting like a stupid teenager and that my OH was a loser and how would I ever live my life now that I ruined it. That I had just got back on my feet and now I was putting myself and my daughter into poverty. It was awful. I sat there reading her message and just cried. All I could think was "I would NEVER treat her this way!!!!" It was that night that i started bleeding and went to the emergency room. Now this is a woman who told me she loved me everynight. We were more like sisters. When I got out of the hospital I texted her my excact words saying "Well you dont have to worry about my life anymore because we lost the baby" The DAY AFTER she wrote back "Sorry to hear that" She didnt ask me how I was. She didnt ask what happened. She didnt even say "Im sorry for your loss" Nothing.....I completely stopped talking to her. I just pretended she didnt exist from that day on. The loss of her friendship was one of the hardest things I have ever gone through in my life. I miss her all the time and its been almost 11 months since that text and I still have a hard time when I think about how much I miss her. In the end I know it was the right choice because I can not support someone who wouldnt support me. When my SIL stopped talking to me as well it was a double dose of rejection. She wont have anything to do with me for the main reason that she lost a baby at 39 weeks *after spending her whole pregnancy smoking, cigarettes and weed, and drinking* and is so jelaous that I am pregnant that she cant even look at me. I basically have no one.


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you *Sugar*. I think the people that have surprised me most are the people in the miscarriage and TTCAL part of this forum...other than that...I feel like I haven't gotten to much kindness or support (besides my OH and a couple friends) in the real world. Thank you guys!:hugs:

Oh my gosh *Vgibs* - my story pales in comparison...I am so sorry you had to go through that...I can't even imagine two people who are supposed to be the closest to you abandoning you when you need them most. I don't really understand people sometimes I really don't. I agree with you, "I would never treat someone like this...friend or even acquaintance or stranger..." I sometimes wonder what goes on in other people's minds that they can be so blind...really boggles me. This is also a very good friend which is why part of me doesn't want to let go...I think I will send a card with the sweater telling her how I feel...if she gets mad at me then I will know that our friendship is truly over...if she realizes her error then maybe we have a chance.


----------



## VGibs

Thats a good idea. Just tell her how you feel is all. It wasnt until me and Lisa stopped speaking that i realized how controlling and maniupulative she had been. I am very glad now that I am free from that kind of toxic friendship but it also made it very very hard for me to trust anyone again.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

sugarlove said:


> Allie your job sounds very emotionally demanding and draining. Isn't it funny that so many of us work is caring sort of jobs? We've got teachers, counsellors and I'm a Careers Adviser working with young people.:haha:

And wedding planners! :blush:


----------



## vickyd

Vgibs sorry that you ever had such a person in your life....holy shit! 
As for your sister in law has she just disapeared or did she say she doesnt wanna see you anymore? I also kept my distance from my pregnant best friend after i lost Electra last year. It was just too painful for me. It took me a while to go visit after the baby came. I was very honest with her about how hard a time i was having and she was very understanding. We are still best friends today...


----------



## vickyd

prgirl_cesca said:


> sugarlove said:
> 
> 
> Allie your job sounds very emotionally demanding and draining. Isn't it funny that so many of us work is caring sort of jobs? We've got teachers, counsellors and I'm a Careers Adviser working with young people.:haha:
> 
> And wedding planners! :blush:Click to expand...

Cesca that is my worst nightmare....having to deal with neurotic brides NO FUCKING WAY!


----------



## sugarlove

that is a job I would adore to do! After I got married, I really missed all the wedding planning stuff. That was one of the most exciting bits.:haha:
I'm still obsessed with all things to do with weddings. It must be a very rewarding job Cesca!


----------



## LucyJ

Grandbleu I am so sorry you are going through this I can't believe the way your friend is behavinog it is very odd and not what you need. I think she is being a bitch and hope she wakes up and realises how she's behaving if not it sounds like your better of without her. You need supportive and understanding people in your life that will be there for you. :hugs:

Vgibbs so sorry to hear what you've been through sounds like she wasn't a true friend and your better of without her but I know that must be very hard for you :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca great job. Sugar I'm with you I would love to be a wedding planner I loved planning my wedding and enjoyed helping my friend plan hers. I've offered to help my Aunt plan her wedding.


----------



## Razcox

Megg - Good luck at your scan today hun, keeping everything crossed for great news :thumbup:

Hearty - Sorry you are having a bad day babe :hug: and in the words of Scarlett - Tomorrow is another day x

Hope the doctor can help as well, might be you have fractured your coxix as that can take a while to heal. Does it hurt when you poop? I have notcied since my fist MMC where I had to 'give birth' to remove the pregnacy it hurts when I go or bear down in that area too. It eases up afterwards and I can sit down ok. 

Sugar - Great news about the lap, persistance pays off in the end. Just a shame you have to be so pushy to get something donw for you.

Grandbleu - What a cow bag!!! Clearly she is not the sort of friend that you really need right now, cant believe what an insensertive fuckbag she is being!

Allie - That sounds a very demanding job and I imagine can get physcally draining as well. Is this the field you wanted to work in or did you just kind of end up there? 

Vgibs - What an awful story chicken some people are so heartless, it makes you wonder how you could have been such good friends with someone for so long and never noticed they were sugar coated bitches. My very friend at school turned on me when we were 15 for going out with the wrong guy and led the whole year in there bulling of me. That betrayal still hurts to this day.

AFM - Well I am going to have a bit of a rant now and I know you ladies will understand. At work the girl opposite is pregnant and due march, a few seats down is a guy whos wife is pregnant and due late jan early feb. Now most of the day yesterday and I mean MOST of the day they were chatting about baby stuff, pregnacy and midwifes ect so I sat there quietly and endured it. Then the topic move onto birthing plan and where they were both going to give birth, this moved onto general compasriosons of the two local hospitals. I have been to both over the last couple of years to the EPU's, A & E and the gyno wards so decided to join in and shared a few things about how much nicer one hospital was over the other during my last MC. Well that just killed the convo and a couple of people looked at me with a look of disgust/shock, they then carried on talking amoust themselves again. Well this ticked me off! I'm sorry it happened to me and I have the right to talk about it without feeling like it&#8217;s a dirty little secret! 

A little while later we were talking about new years and if we had had a good ir bad year ect, so I said 'Well my year was crap so heres hoping to a better one!' siad with a smile. The new girl asked why my year had been crap so I just said 'Well to sum it up, death, redundency and miscarridges!' again with a smile. Well the other girls looked at me again with this strang look like I shouldn&#8217;t talk about it and that I was milking it to get sympahty or something. The new girl was lovely though and said how awful it was to which I said yeah it was but that this was a new year and a fresh start ect. I was again ignored by everyone else. If I have to sit there and listen to the constant baby talk the least they can do is not make me feel like a leaper when I talk about my MC's!!!!!! Gerrrrr! 
Anyway rant over now :)


----------



## Razcox

LucyJ said:


> Cesca great job. Sugar I'm with you I would love to be a wedding planner I loved planning my wedding and enjoyed helping my friend plan hers. I've offered to help my Aunt plan her wedding.

Same here! I loved planning my wedding and do enjoy sorting things out like that. Having worked in customer service i am sure i can cope with a few bridezillas.

My job is pants i listen to people moan all day because there printer has broken or the DHL driver hasnt turned up ect. Very hard to care when there is so much worse that can happen to people. I feel like shouting at them to get some perspective on life!!


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Raz* - you were right to share even if it made them uncomfortable...I'm sorry you didn't get a better response and you were actually trying to help them...PEOPLE!!! I much prefer honesty so if someone asks you how your year was...I think it's normal to tell the truth. I hope 2011 will be much better for you! 

:growlmad:Why do people suck this week???:growlmad:


----------



## sugarlove

Raz, your work colleagues sound like total arseholes! Your post has got me quite mad and fired up!
If they know about your mcs, I don't understand why they are discussing pregnancy things in front of you. How insensitive!
It also amazes me when I've talked about what a shit yr I've had last yr and people ask why. I'm the same as you with bereavement and mc and people know that at work and still act surprised that I had a crap yr. What gives with these stupid people! Grrrrr! I'm afraid I have no advice as to how to handle these situations except to ignore the tossers, If it gets too much, politely ask them to show some sensitivity.
x


----------



## vickyd

Raz thats sounds bloody awful... I also had to deal with a pregnancy wave at work after my second loss. I found though that most people shut up about baby stuff as soon as i walked in the room. Dont know whats worse actually! Having to listen to the talk or people treating you like youre ready to snap at any minute. Its totally not on though to get strange looks when you mention the bad shit. I mean come on people this is the real world!!! Bad stuff happen all the time...Get your heads out of the sand ffs... I would totally carry on talking about it just to piss them off!


----------



## Razcox

They all know my history as i have had bleeding at work with evey MC and had mini meltdowns ect. The really strange thing is the girl opposite me due in march had had a 2nd tri MC herself i found out after my 2nd MC from my manager. She let it slip in error in a private meeting with me.

Now she NEVER mentions it herself not even when she talks about this baby or my MC's (ie how am i when i came back to work) which i find a little odd. It almost seems like she wants to beleive it never happened which is not healthy and one day its going to come back to haunt her. 

They seem ok today so will be able to get on with my work without having to listen to that.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god Raz I am so pissed on your behalf what a bunch of fucking idiots. You should be able to talk about how you feel and what you've been through. I cant believe how insensitive they have been and to give you strange looks ahhh I want to give them a slap for you :ninja: 

I'm really upfront and honest about what I've been thorugh I think thats the best way most people react ok it amazes mevhow many people ending up sharing that they had suffered a loss. Although some people just don't know what to say. Mind you some people just dont think after my last loss my eldest brother advice he said this to my mum not me he thought the best way for me to deal with it was to go down and spend a weekend with his family and hold my baby nephew, then my middle brother told me I should go down and see them to help them as they felt guilty, I said to him that I didn't want them to feel guilty I needed them to understand it is very hard for me that I love them but don't feel stronge enough to be around them yet and that in the time scale they had had a pregnancy, given birth had their little one to hold I had suffered 3 losses. That I had to look after myself and my hubby I think it did make him think about what he had said and has been more sensitive since.

I hope work gets better for you if not we might have to arrange a disco derail outing out to sort them out :grr:

:hugs: to you


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry Raz was writing my post as you posted glad things are bit better.

I think some people don't acknowledge what they have been through a lady I know through steve only admitted to close friends that she had suffered 3 losses after giving birth to her little boy. I had told her about what we had been through as she had askec how I was so was honest and she confided in me about her losses and her advice wad to talk about it as she didn't and it really effected her emotional. I think when you surpress things it will always catch up with you some how.

:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

sugarlove said:


> that is a job I would adore to do! After I got married, I really missed all the wedding planning stuff. That was one of the most exciting bits.:haha:
> I'm still obsessed with all things to do with weddings. It must be a very rewarding job Cesca!


Hmmmmmm. On one hand I love it, as I love weddings and pretty things. However like Vicky said dealing with neurotic brides is very tough. Especially when they can't seem to grasp that you do this week in week out so I'm not going to fuck up putting 4 bloody tealights per table! I had one bride send about 5 of her friends down in the course of one morning to 'check I was doing the table decorations right'. I mean how insulting is that?!

Also, the term 'wedding planner' is so loose it's not like in America where they have people who actually plan weddings, you're much more a skivvy who is just arranging the catering for your hotel and making sure the room is set up.

Having said that i'll really miss my 2011 brides and I do love on the day seeing my brides having a wonderful time and thinking "i'm part of that" :kiss:

One of my 2010 brides does aqua natal with me every week!


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Disco Derail doesn't concern me as much as the other thread, "TTC After A Loss... Race for the BFP! - 157 BFP's!!!". It has TONS of questions from ladies who are getting the answers and finding support! I almost think they should scan "hot threads" before the jump the gun and move them.

They moved my "Race" thread too? :cry: Are you fucking kidding me?!?! No one will EVER find it now. If no one new ever finds Disco... Well, then its just us for the remainder and we all live through it. But, the "Race" thread is SPECIFICALLY for hope. I'm sat here in tears knowing that its now basically been destroyed by putting in a place where no one will ever look. 

This also explains why someone who had never had a loss posted in my "TTCAL Chart Stalkers" thread a day or two ago. I wondered how the hell she even found it. :( We're not freaking discussion groups!!! :hissy:



dawny690 said:


> *My hair looks better now than earlier  xxxx
> 
> Earlier:
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0309-1.jpg
> 
> And NOW:
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/me/DSCI0315.jpg
> 
> Am relieved its not 100% like the hair dresser got it but near enough  xxxx*

Much better, Dawn!!!



grandbleu said:


> :cry:The conclusion:cry:
> 
> So I had sent an email to my friend saying that I could either send the original sweater back from France or buy her a new one similar from the same website. I told her I had brought all the maternity clothes she gave me (only 3 items) with me thinking I would be pregnant sooner than later and it was turning out to be later unfortunately. I was secretly hoping that she would realize in her heart how ridiculous and insensitive it would be to ask for them back but she wrote back that she wants the original sweater back. In the end I don't care at all about the money/hassle for shipping or even the sweater itself but just the thoughts or lack there of behind asking for it back. I've never been so disappointed recently in a friend (especially one that has also gone through a loss). Maybe now that she has her baby son she's forgotten the pain and emotions...I don't know...I just know that this little incident has hurt me deeply. I know it's just a sweater but in this case it's more than a sweater.
> 
> So I'm washing it and packing it away...
> 
> Here it is for curious ones
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 153107
> ​

Aww, just seeing the pic brought tears to my eyes! :cry: I can't believe she's being such an insensitive cow!



vickyd said:


> Fuck her... Thats all i have to say! Jesus christ some people are so insensitive!
> You dont need people like that in your life hun...

Yep! THIS!



VGibs said:


> Here is my nasty friend story...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Me and Lisa were very very very good friends. We were more like sisters and spent all day long everyday texting each other. We did everything together and counted on each other for everything. When I found out I was pregnant with the baby I lost before this one, she said some awful things. Like I was acting like a stupid teenager and that my OH was a loser and how would I ever live my life now that I ruined it. That I had just got back on my feet and now I was putting myself and my daughter into poverty. It was awful. I sat there reading her message and just cried. All I could think was "I would NEVER treat her this way!!!!" It was that night that i started bleeding and went to the emergency room. Now this is a woman who told me she loved me everynight. We were more like sisters. When I got out of the hospital I texted her my excact words saying "Well you dont have to worry about my life anymore because we lost the baby" The DAY AFTER she wrote back "Sorry to hear that" She didnt ask me how I was. She didnt ask what happened. She didnt even say "Im sorry for your loss" Nothing.....I completely stopped talking to her. I just pretended she didnt exist from that day on. The loss of her friendship was one of the hardest things I have ever gone through in my life. I miss her all the time and its been almost 11 months since that text and I still have a hard time when I think about how much I miss her. In the end I know it was the right choice because I can not support someone who wouldnt support me. When my SIL stopped talking to me as well it was a double dose of rejection. She wont have anything to do with me for the main reason that she lost a baby at 39 weeks *after spending her whole pregnancy smoking, cigarettes and weed, and drinking* and is so jelaous that I am pregnant that she cant even look at me. I basically have no one.

OMG! :( Why are people SO awful to one another? Especially people they're supposed to love?



grandbleu said:


> Thank you *Sugar*. I think the people that have surprised me most are the people in the miscarriage and TTCAL part of this forum...other than that...I feel like I haven't gotten to much kindness or support (besides my OH and a couple friends) in the real world. Thank you guys!:hugs:
> 
> Oh my gosh *Vgibs* - my story pales in comparison...I am so sorry you had to go through that...I can't even imagine two people who are supposed to be the closest to you abandoning you when you need them most. I don't really understand people sometimes I really don't. I agree with you, "I would never treat someone like this...friend or even acquaintance or stranger..." I sometimes wonder what goes on in other people's minds that they can be so blind...really boggles me. This is also a very good friend which is why part of me doesn't want to let go...I think I will send a card with the sweater telling her how I feel...if she gets mad at me then I will know that our friendship is truly over...if she realizes her error then maybe we have a chance.

The card is a great idea!


Hearty - I'm SO sorry for how you've been feeling. I know there aren't any words of advice that will really help... as these moods sometimes just need to run their course. I wish I could take it all away for you though. :hugs:

Raz - Your co-workers sound like twats!!! I've never had such poor reactions to me talking about the losses. In fact, I mentioned it the night before last in VERY mixed company and worried about my response... but nothing bad. There were a lot of younger/naive people there, and I thought I might get really daft questions/comments... but I didn't. And, I only mentioned it by accident. My friend was trying to figure out who to offer alcohol to and who not to, and he mentioned that I was pregnant while "thinking out loud" basically. Well, most of the room didn't know. So, I got the "how far along?" and "since when?" and "is it a girl or boy?" rofl:) stuff... I explained it was too early for that, but I had my first ultrasound Friday. And, they asked what I wanted to see at the ultrasound... which I accidentally replied "something better than before"... and then had to explain that. But, they were sweet/apologetic about it and wished me luck! :shrug: And, I barely know these people!


----------



## Dazed

I'm know Megg. I'm sad about the move too. :cry:

Good Luck today (but I know you don't need it)


----------



## Megg33k

:cloud9: 1 perfect little blob with a heart rate of 122! I'm SO in love! <3 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







6w3 scan.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LucyJ

Megg so so Happy for you bet your on :cloud9: right now.


----------



## grandbleu

I lost the "guess the baby number" but BUT I AM OVER THE MOON for you and your OH!...I actually held my breath before opening this thread...I didn't want to see bad news...I'm in love too...I love baby blobs!:kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! There was a lot of breath-holding at the scan too! LOL But, I'm definitely on :cloud9: right now! Still shocked too!


----------



## heart tree

I have so many things I want to respond to and will in a minute but first off, yay Megg for a perfect blob and heartbeat! Congrats honey!


----------



## msarkozi

Bleu - I say send the sweater collect to her and make her pay for it!! what a cow!! 

Congrats Megg!

Cazz - we haven't forgotten that you owe us a bump picture :haha: and Vicky, I think you do too :)


----------



## Razcox

Yeah for the blob Megg!! :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

:happydance: WHOOHOO MEGG!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Liz, I&#8217;m so sorry your friend was so insensitive. It&#8217;s shocking to me that she&#8217;s been through a loss and still is clueless. Prego ladies, please promise me that once you have your babies, you won&#8217;t lose your sensitivity to women who have had losses. I know you won&#8217;t of course, but thought I&#8217;d throw it out there for good measure. I think the idea of a card explaining your feelings is completely justified. True friends would want to know how you are feeling, good, bad and ugly. If she gets defensive, then that&#8217;s her problem. This isn&#8217;t about her, it&#8217;s about you and your feelings. Thanks for the coccyx article. I&#8217;m praying I don&#8217;t need surgery on it. 

Raz, I can&#8217;t stop shaking my head in disbelief of your story. I&#8217;m speechless. I can&#8217;t imagine how you endured that conversation without crying. I&#8217;m not sure I would have been able to do it. Too bad if your comments made them uncomfortable. It isn&#8217;t a dirty secret. It is your experience and it is just as valid as theirs. To play devil&#8217;s advocate for a second, I&#8217;m guessing the idea of loss is so terrifying to both of them that the only way they can cope with your story is to give you dirty looks. It&#8217;s almost like that idea of out of sight, out of mind. If they don&#8217;t think about it, nothing bad will come to them. It&#8217;s a defense mechanism for sure. But it sucks for you. Even if they don&#8217;t want to talk about your losses, at the very least, they should have some courtesy not to rub their good news in your face. My boss is also due in March. While her belly is obvious, she never talks about her pregnancy or birth plans in front of me. I encourage you to keep talking about it the way you have been doing. People need to be educated about this. It isn&#8217;t something to be ashamed of. I tell people all the time, even if I&#8217;ve just met them. If someone asks me if I have kids, I&#8217;m honest about it. I really could care less if it makes them uncomfortable. If they are going to ask a personal question, they have to be prepared for the response. 

Mel, you are right, we need a bump picture of Cazza and Vicky and Sassy if she&#8217;ll ever come back. I know she posted a 16 week one, but she&#8217;s almost 18 weeks now. 

AFM, I made a complaint to my hospital for not sending the records to the Florida doctor. They told me they did send the records, but they are going to send them again today. I don&#8217;t have any spotting today, but my boobs don&#8217;t hurt at all anymore. I took extra progesterone yesterday which is what I think stopped the spotting. I did an IC and it was a BFN. I&#8217;m 12dpo today, so am still on the cusp. I&#8217;ll do a FRER tomorrow. If yesterday was indeed IB, then I should be showing positive on a FRER by tomorrow I would think. But honestly I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;m out. I&#8217;m going to keep using progesterone today just in case. I&#8217;m going to a dinner party tomorrow night and want to drink if I&#8217;m not pregnant. I feel a little better today, but I&#8217;m pretty down. It took me 2 cycles of trying last time to get pregnant. I thought with the Femara, earlier Ov and progesterone I was sure to get a BFP this cycle. We timed everything right. I don&#8217;t know what else I can do.


----------



## Megg33k

You're definitely not out yet, Hearty! Not at all!!! But, if its not this cycle... Please remember, the best timed cycle is still only a 25% chance. It makes me question how anyone has babies!


----------



## Dazed

I wonder that same thing. Whats even more mind boggling are the ones who get pregnant with freternal twins!


----------



## Megg33k

RIGHT! I don't know how it happens to ANYONE... EVER! :nope: After what I had to do to get here... I'm amazed that there are babies in the world!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi everyone

Bleu - I am wowing at your pic and its setting. What lovely legs you have. I am envious of your legs. 

Hearty - hope the appointment goes well for your tail, thats the sort of thing i do, worry i have cancer in my fingernail and let it go on for months - the coccyx is so sensitive though, if you just wink at it, it bursts into tears. Re: not knowing what else to do...youre doing everything right, and you have done very well getting bfps historically, its going to happen - i think the meds kinda raise expectations, (quite rightly as your chances are increased), if it's not this month, its next, or the next after that for a christmas baby. Determination in the face of adversity is our thing. And the odd breakdown. 

Gibby and Bleu, friendships are hard, and losing a friendship is extremely hard. The problem with our situation is that it highlights differences and sensitivities and incompatibilities just as we are most vulnerable. Im sorry youve both had a horrible time with those insensitive people

I agree though, you have nothing to lose by being honest now, but i supposed she must be having a really hard time financially to be doing what shes doing. Her preoccupation is finance i would hope, rather than being an insensitive oaf

Allie baba - i was wondering about your mum's cholesterol too, to be honest, i dont know much about mental heath issues yet, ive studied them a bit but still dont profess to understand them, My step mother is bi polar and i have an idea of the problems, but thats very different to your actual mum having that health problem. 

Vic, my best friend is due next month, i have had to hide away a bit, and i should copy you and tell her its because i am struggling, just in case she hasnt realised. 

Cesca, i was the most uninvolved bride ever - you might remember the massive row i had with my MIL about it all though. Cant imagine having to deal with the likes of that as a career

Razzer, how fucking rude!!! What is the matter with people? On a practical point, your experience was prob more relevant as (heaven forbid) youd need to know which hospital was the best when things do go wrong. I suspect its their defenses protecting their happy bubble, if im being generous. But then why sit there yapping like that. Why is everyone so bloody insensitive at the mo? I hate the way people think its impolite to talk about actual reality. Stupid stiff upper lip

Megg!!! There's the boy i am predicting (not confidently, but its a boy or a girl)

*CONGRATULATIONS*

Sugar - congrats on the lap!!! and it increases chances a bit. Your stats are going up by the second. Im going to follow you around and hope your luck rubs off on me

AFM - my temp went down a bit today and my opk was neg, so think i have oved today. Gotta get a bd in tonight as last chance saloon, have messed up bds a bit this month and will only have 2 proper ones. Feeling optimistic though for some reason. Like i am encouraging myself for a let down. Why not. Start 2011 with a swift kick in the shin. Thems me specialities.


----------



## sugarlove

Yay Megg fab news:happydance::happydance:and great scan pic

Hearty, sorry to hear your hospital has fucked up. I'm really starting to lose my faith in the medical profession! Good on you for making a complaint. Hope you get your appt through quickly. I have my fingers crossed for you testing tomorrow. You just never know!:hugs:

AFM I'm starving today on this diet! I always have a few glasses of red on a Friday, but you can't for the first 2 weeks, feeling very deprived!:growlmad:

I rang the waiting list clerk today to try and get me pushed up the list, but they won't do that so looks like I'm waiting for about 6 weeks for the lap, unless I get a last minute cancellation. Still, at least I'm on the bloody list now!

Have a good Friday everyone. Hurray for the weekend, I'm knackered after being back at work exactly 3 days x


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Cazza and Sparkly, i see you lurkers. I see you with mine eyes xx


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, get you with your laid back attitude this month!:haha:
They are probably the times people actually achieve a BFP:thumbup:
Have you quit the fags yet? I'm on day 6 and really fancying one with a glass of wine, but I'll be strong! How stupid am I to give up smoking, nice food and booze all at the same time!


----------



## vickyd

Woop woop meggles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Good for you Sugar... 6 DAYS! Keep it up chick!


----------



## vickyd

Nato im also quite impressed with your laid back attitude!
Defo speak to your best friend, i think honestly is always the best policy and trust me your freindship will become stronger for it!


----------



## NatoPMT

I know, get me parading round with my wanton optimism. 

I think its cos i got ewcm again last night. I did a little jig in the bath. The green tea is a miracle drug. Shame it doesnt get you off your nut as well. 

I am doing vg with the fag situation. I had a rollie last night off a friend. Thats it. And i hate rollies. I did it to be naughty. 

I think its a good idea to stop everything at once, then you dont know whats pissing you off specifically cos everything is.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic, i called her on the way home cos shes been ill for about 6 weeks - i will talk to her, you are right. She's like a boy though, she will try and rugby tackle me and give me a dead arm if i try and talk emotions.


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha Nato:haha:
Well done on the lone rollie. I hate them too. I'm off to 'treat' myself to a nice hot bath as I'm fecking freezing. I'm also going to read my new Zita West Assisted Conception book in the bath!


----------



## sugarlove

How you doing Dazed?
x


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> Re: not knowing what else to do...youre doing everything right, and you have done very well getting bfps historically, its going to happen - i think the meds kinda raise expectations, (quite rightly as your chances are increased), if it's not this month, its next, or the next after that for a christmas baby. Determination in the face of adversity is our thing. And the odd breakdown.

Thanks Nato, that really helped. :hugs:

I'm feeling optimistic for you too. How did I miss your positive OPK yesterday? Well, glad you got some BD action in closer to the positive OPK than last time.


----------



## Dazed

I'm good Sugar. I'm feeling optimistic about this month, but I REALLY need to stop before I get let down.

Other than the smokes, how are you going hun?


----------



## yogi77

Oh Grandbleu that really sucks about your friend still asking for the sweater back. And the fact that she has been through a loss herself shocks me because you would think she would understand...I really hope that I never lose sight of what it feels like because I think it is very important to always be sensitive of others feelings towards it. So sorry. :hugs:

Raz, I can't believe you co-workers weren't more sensitive towards your situation!!! Some people are so ignorant!! I think MC should be discussed openly so that we don't feel so alone and alienated...it is such a common occurance and it happens to so many people yet that fact that it is STILL such a taboo subject is ridiculous! 

Megg, again, CONGRATS!!

Nato, good luck I really really hope this is your month :hugs:

Hearty I'm sorry your records did not get sent when they were supposed to, how frustrating...good luck with testing tomorrow

Wow Sugar, quitting smoking, good food and booze all at once?!?!? You are a strong woman!


----------



## sugarlove

Optimism is good Dazed, it keeps us going!

I'm not too bad thanks. Would just like this lap out of the way so I know what's what. 

Good luck this month
x


----------



## sugarlove

A mad woman more like Yogi!:haha:

Happy 8 weeks to you!:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, I know optimism is good, but I hate to be let down. I'll know soon enough I guess if its work this month or not. CD28 today so not much longer I hope. I may cave and get a few dollar store tests today just so I can check if I decide to have a drink this weekend.


----------



## heart tree

Lisa, I hope you can't drink for another 9 months!


----------



## Dazed

I hope not either. All symptoms point to AF except two that I can't explain right now but they could be something new.

I hope you are wrong about this month Amanda. I still hold hope for you :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Loving the optisim going round and keeping everything crossed for all you girls waiting to tests.

Oh and Nato I though I had missed key bd days but obviously didn't so don't worry. Good luck talking to your friend I think its a good idea to talk abut how you feel.

Sugar enjoy your bath and I will be keeping everything crossed for a cancelation so you get in earlier than 6 weeks. Well done on the diet and giving up the fags you are doing really well.

Hearty sorry your records didn't get were they needed to be hope they get them there asap. :hugs:

Yogi happy 8 weeks, how are you feeling?


----------



## Allie84

Congrats, Megg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: Awww, that scan pic is the best thing ever. :hugs: I'm really, really happy and excited for you.

Raz and bleu.....I am so angry on your behalf(s)!!!!!! Seriously......definitely write to your friend, bleu. If she's a real friend she'll feel bad for how this made you feel.

Hearty, aaargh at BFNs and doing everything right. I was there last cycle. And the cycle before that. And I asked the exact same question....what more can I do? But that stupid 25% statistic is true, I suppose. So as Nato said, it will happen for you eventually. Maybe even tomorrow. :hugs:

Nato, oooh, gotcha. Her cholesterol is now half of what it was a few months ago, but still double (maybe triple) what it should be. So, I guess we should be grateful for the small victories...we're really pleased it's gone down by half. I'm happy to hear you're optimistic and relaxed! I've never faced a 2ww with optimism. Maybe it's the key? FX!


Sugar, you are dong so well. You're such an inspiration!!!

Dazed, good luck. I hope it's a BFP for you!!!

Happy 8 weeks, Yogi! :)


AFM, I had another low on my CBFM so I'm definitely ovluating late. But I had an epiphany. I've gained 15-20 lbs since early in the summer when my cycles were normal. They became wonky after I started gaining weight....so I'm going to focus on weight loss for a few months. I have 25 lbs to lose to be a healthy weight. If I lose the weight by May, and I'm still not pregnant, it will have been one year of TTC and then I'll ask for the drugs and HSG. I've had two doctors tell me my weight shouldn't be affecting my cycles this much but it seems to fit my history and I've been steadily gaining...it's time to nip it in the bud! Upon some reading, I feel really optimistic about it fixing my cycles.


----------



## yogi77

LucyJ said:


> Yogi happy 8 weeks, how are you feeling?

Thanks! I've been feeling fairly good mostly, I do get slight nauseau sometimes...kind of feels like motion sickness ugh...I've only been sick twice but both times were the mornings of my ultrasound appt's so I know it was just nerves!! Boobs are definitely getting bigger and still slightly sore. And lots of pee trips in the middle of the night.

How are you feeling??


----------



## sugarlove

Allie we'll see how long I last on this health kick. I can start out very determined but slip off the rail very easily 

Both the nhs and private Docs I've seen have stressed the importance of being a healthy weight so maybe you're on to something. They say it can really mess up ov and your cycle in general.

Suppose it can't hurt to try and 25 is not too bad to try and lose. I can be your diet bud! I've just joined a thread actually on dieting for fertility reasons, I can send you the link. 
X


----------



## cazza22

Helloooooo my gorgeous girlies :wave:

Nato I am watching come dine with me aswell as being logged onto our disco thread n attempting to reply u know multi tasking n all that lol!!

Meggles I've said it already but seriously babe CONGRATS I'm so happy that we've had another good news story up in da house is just fabbb!! 

Keep it comin with All them BFPs I say :happydance: xxx

and yes Mel I did say I would post a bump pic lol thanks for the reminder chick I will do one tomorrow I found my camera & lead :winkwink: I feel huge already I really do ;-)

luce happy 7 weeks n Yogi happy 8 weeks :dance: how r u both feeling? These are the rough weeks ahead my favourite because it's like beans saying "Helloo I'm in here" lol

bleu n vgibs what awful experiences with friends :hugs:

Raz I mean seriously WTF?? I'd have no patience with people like that, mind you I have had friends in the past sort of ignore me or exclude just because they don't know how to react to me, I get upset by it but hey of there to embarresed to discuss it then I'd rather not anyway my MIL is who I go to to vent n cry when Im feeling low she's a god send so patient n such a good listener I lov her to bits. I will never understand why miscarriage is such a taboo?? Xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Evening Ladies :wave:

*Hearty* - Yikes I didn't mean to scare you with my internet research...I didn't read the whole thing through...I don't think you will need surgery...no way!!! Oh if you want to feel better about your chart take a peak at mine and your PMA will fly :winkwink:
*
Dazed/Megg* - Totally agree. I wonder over and over again why overpopulation exists. Seriously there are women on this earth that have babies...over and over again...easily...no problems...what??? I don't beileve it!:huh:

*Nato* - Thanks for the lovely compliments...I actually lost weight after my M/C...hmmm wonder why??? so there's the lovely legs...the view is from the balcony of where we live for the moment. Good luck with your BD :sex: have fun! I think 2 times is lucky (that's all we did when we got our BFP!). Loving your optimism :happydance:

*Sugar* - Good for you to try and get an earlier date...I'm sure someone will cancel (FXed someone will!). 

*Yogi* - Thanks for your thoughts! Happy and healthy pregnancy to you :)

*Allie* - Awesome on observing the changes in your cycle and how you do better when you are slimmer...Good luck on losing the 15-20 pounds. Sometimes I think we know ourselves fertility wise more than our doctors.


----------



## NatoPMT

you know what. I was just reading the last couple of pages and thinking to meself how lovely you all are and that i am lucky to have this thread and everyone on it during the shiteness that is being childless 

Thank you 

god whats the matter with me. i keep demanding group hugs. I need to start dishing out dead arms.


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

* girls xxxx*


----------



## msarkozi

can't wait to see your beautiful bump Cazz! :)

Nato - :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Nato - I read that wrong the first time and thought you said that we are all so lucky to have lovely you on this thread hahaha


----------



## heart tree

I'm getting in on that group hug action. Arms dead or alive.

:hugs:

Allie, I think you have a very sound plan in place. Weight loss is good for so many things. You're going to feel great. 

I've been avoiding the gym and feel like crap. I was noticing my uterus getting crampy after working out early in the tww so I used that as an excuse. I'm pretty scared of any real exercise during the tww. I know it is dumb. If it is a BFN tomorrow, I'm going to the gym for sure. Just bought myself a pretty new yoga mat as inspiration to start taking some yoga classes too. 

Liz, your chart looks fine. Everything is still above the coverline. You aren't out yet. I can't wait for you and Lisa to test.


----------



## cazza22

I agree nato such wise words as always!!! Lov all u girls xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl:



VGibs said:


> Nato - I read that wrong the first time and thought you said that we are all so lucky to have lovely you on this thread hahaha


if the cap fits. 

or the softcup in our case. 

eww. i made myself feel ill.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato are you on the gin tonight:haha: Bless you, big hug too!:hugs:

Bleu your chart looks absolutely fine. I'd be pleased with a chart like that:thumbup:

Cazza looking forward to a bump pic!

Hearty I'm liking the sound of the yoga!

Hey Dawny!
x


----------



## LucyJ

Im in for the group :hugs: nato and agree with what you said.

Yogi Im doing ok getting alot of nausea especially in the late afternoon/evening not being sick just feel it food is proving a bit difficult nothing appeals but always seem to be hungry and I get dizzy with the nausea. Boobs are a bit sore especially my nipples at night.

Thanks Caz but I'm not 7 weeks yet havnt managed to change my ticker yet I'm 6 weeks and 2 days got put back a few days at my scan. Can't wait to see a bump pic sure you look gorgeous.

Still havnt been able to attach a pic on the ipad hoping to get my laptop fixed tomorrow so will be able to upload a pic of my scan tomorrow.

Allie it sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## sugarlove

Looking forward to seeing your pic Lucy
:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, it will be ok you know. I know some people do remain childless, but the reason i know that every one of the disco girls will succeed is because collectively we have something that other women in our situation dont. Obsessive behaviour. And obsessives get what they want. One way or another. 

Dazed, i always want to ask you what day you are and then remember you never know. Hope that bfp is brewing for ya. 

Thanks yogibear. I will let you know in about 10 days time. How will i last 10 whole days. 8 weeks! wowee. You have done good, girl. 


ALLIE!!!!! I JUST GOT YOUR CARD!!!! IM SO EXCITED. That was very exciting. 

John just gave me the post and I got all excited, i squealed and said 'ahh look, look John its from allie in North Dakota.' 

So he opened his mail and said 'ahh, its from Barclays Bank" 

Luce, arses to key days, who needs em. I am copying you this month. How are you and the sweet pea. Whats the sweet pea doing this evening. Gimme scan pic. 

Back to Allie, thats interesting about your weight. I think thats a good idea. Do you know what your %age body fat is? whats your bmi? You dont look overweight from your pics though you know. Same question to Sugar. I am like jeremy paxman. 

One of Johns friends just dropped a lindt egg off for me for no reason. Wheres all this love coming from? I am loving the love. 

Hiya Cazza and onion. i am watching sex and the city when she goes to paris and crying about it. Cos i like a cry at the telly. I dont cry at come dine with me. Just to clarify 

Bleu: I usually lose weight when im upset too but not this time. The balcony looks just amazing. I have a roof terrace i have to do up but it wouldnt look like that when its done. I like your lucky 2, I will have some of that. Your chart is looking good. Whats your thinking, any symptoms? 11dpo and not testing is iron willed. 

hugs at dawny and mel. Not dead arms. 

hearty, when you go to the gym, do you really go for it? i have read heavy exercise takes the bloody supply away from the uterus. Dont overdo it, in case you do. 

<hides gin under cushion> whatchoo talkin bout sugar


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar - pmsl at bus wankers. that was ace.


----------



## Allie84

Yay!!!!!! I'm so happy you got my card. :) Maybe some of the rest of you will as well today. 

Getting harassed at work here, but in quick answer to your question, my BMI is 28, so overweight, and interestingly enough I had my body fat % done a few months ago at a screening clinic and it was normal.

Ack, boss is back


----------



## sugarlove

Didn't know whether you'd get it Nato!:haha:

I've got about 17lb to lose to get my BMI down to below the 30 mark to get clomid. This still makes me technically obese, but a lot healthier. My arse alone must weigh about 7 stone, it's enormous!


----------



## LucyJ

The sweet pea is good making me feel a bit nausous but hungry at the same time so thinking about munching on a cheese sandwich or crumpets even though I ate about an hour ago. I really fancy pancakes but dont have any eggs. I'm doing good feeling happy keep telling myself this one is a keeper doing my best to stay positive and not let the fear in.

You could give jeremy paxman a run for his money!

Loving john's friend bringing a lindt egg round and bless him with his barclays bank letter. I didn't get any post today :nope:


----------



## heart tree

Nato, when I'm at the gym I do really go for it. Thing is, once I know I've ov'd I take it easy. I'm definitely gaining weight and I'm not happy about it. I've always been pretty slim. Tim told me last night to get off my butt! He meant it because I was telling him I booked an appointment to see a doctor about my tailbone. He told me if I stand more, it wouldn't hurt as much. I got really defensive (thanks hormones) and told him I was feeling attacked by him. In my mind I heard it as him telling me I was fat and needed to get off my butt and exercise! He wasn't saying that at all, but I still got mad. He went out for the night and I was counting the minutes until he left. Effing hormones. 

I want a Lindt egg and some gin.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I was thinking about getting an iPad, but if I can't post pictures, forget it. That makes no sense to me. 

I want to see your little sweet pea!


----------



## LucyJ

I know its very frustrating to he honest I wouldnt pay the money for one its handy and great as we won it but not worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato you've just made me want to watch that episode of SATC. I always cry at that one too. I love seeing all the shots of Paris as that's where we got engaged and had part of our honeymoon.
I want to go to Paris nowwww!


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I think I am 12dpo. You are right, I never know. Its always a guess around which days it feels like I ov'ed. Right now my cervix keeps aching and when I checked last night it felt closed tighter than tupperware. Never actually felt it like that. But we all know that cp is no indication of pregnancy so I am going to remain skeptical about this whole cylcle until I know otherwise.


----------



## heart tree

Now I want a Lindt egg and gin in Paris.


----------



## sugarlove

You lot stop talking about food and booze when I'm craving both!:haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, the studies i am reading link infertility specifically to bmi of 30 or above, however, if you know your cycles have changed with the weight, thats worth reacting too, espec as Oestrogen is related to body fat 

boo to boss

Sugar, 17lbs it is then. what's the plan. have you got a specific plan?

Hearty, i think the over zealous exercise reducing blood flow to the uterus is relevant all cycle round, although to be fair, i think its prob not all that relevant. and the only study i can find is in pygmy goats, which i am pretty sure you arent. Bah at men thinking they need to provide solutions. We are allowed to carry a bit of a bigger bum after christmas anyway, its winter, we are like squirrels and protecting our thermal losses. Optimum body fat for TTC is 22-25% i think, so you might need that extra bit (im 25% at mo, so am consoling myself with that) 

Sugar, its the bit when she sees the friends having coffee that gets me. 

woo hoo curry is here. gotta go and increase my body fat to 26%


----------



## sugarlove

Oh I love that bit, it's so emotional!:happydance:

I'm following Rosemary Conley tub club diet! Joined class on Tues but actually started it 10 days ago. 1200 cals for the first 2 weeks, then goes up to a heady 1400. 

Enjoy your curry, I'm so god damn jealous!


----------



## heart tree

Oooh, curry. Maybe that's what we'll have tonight. I don't know what my body fat is. I don't think I want anyone pinching my love handles to find out.

Sugar, I'll stop talking about it now. Sorry. Since I don't think I'm pregnant, the only thing I have left is booze and food. Don't worry, I'll be sweating away tomorrow at the gym and will think of you and your 1200 calories. I did 1500 calories for months before my wedding. Damn it was hard!


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty, from your pics you look like you've got a body to die for!

I've been ok on the 1200 cals so far, it's really just today I'm struggling. If I can get through the weekend, I'll be fine.

I'll think of you sweating it out at the gym. I loathe the gym with a passion!

Off to watch a film.

Se you later girls
x


----------



## NatoPMT

my scales tell me what my body fat is, i dont know how they do it - they must scan my irises when i walk past them or somert. noone is using pincers on my bingo wings either

If it helps, i now feel really sick. No curry no cry

oo Dazed, wonder what that means. I have no idea what my cervix is like open or closed. when are you testing? i hope the weirdy symptoms are pregnancy lock down.


----------



## LucyJ

Enjoy your film sugar what you watching?

Enjoy your curry Nato I had a cheese and salad sandwich, a orange and still hungry but dont know what else to eat.

Hearty I think your so good going to the gym I am bad at exercising but have been thinking about going swimming again just gentle swimming though but so Im doing something.


----------



## NatoPMT

curry is demolished. 

is anyone on twitter? i am wondering whether i can be arsed trying it. im pretty sure i cant.


----------



## MinnieMone

just popped in to check on Meggs scan - what a gorgeous scan pic hun, I am over the moon for you. x


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I've never felt it closed either and at this moment my uterus is twitching. All good signs i hope! Ooh, and I don't have twitter sorry.


----------



## LucyJ

I don't get twitter tried it but didn't get on with it.

Ohh Dazed keeping everything crossed for you.

:hi: mone how are you?


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I barely do FB. I don't think I'd be very keen to do Twitter. I like some anonymity. 

Lisa, twitchy uterus sounds great! You better test soon. You're killing me with anticipation!

Mone, it is so good to see you. Would love to hear how you are doing.


----------



## NatoPMT

bollocks bollocks bollocks. 

if i have a temp rise tomorrow, stupid FF is putting my ov on CD11 but with dotted lines. if i did ov on CD11, i am already out this month. might have to change yesterdays temperature so i can still pretend

Dazed, when will you test? i wanna know what all this shut down is about!!


----------



## NatoPMT

hmm, would still have a bd 2 days before ov, not ideal but 30% chance. 

cant believe i messed that up so badly after having to miss a month

durrhead

hi mone, how are you scooby doo? 

yeah, dont think i cant be bothered with twitter either


----------



## heart tree

WAIT! How did you put in a temp for Saturday? I know you are 8 hours ahead of me but it is still Friday night for you! Are you just playing around with it? If so, do this. Add another high temp for Sunday and Monday. I bet you anything it will give you solid lines and say you Ov'd today. I've seen it happen on mine more than once.


----------



## NatoPMT

yes i will try that now, lemme try


----------



## NatoPMT

by golly hearty, you are right, its shifted ov to cd13, which is what i think it is 

you are a genius and i am a drama queen


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy I'm watching Secretary, a very strange film about submission and dominance!

Nato twatter is crap, it's like a boring FB!


----------



## NatoPMT

in that case, i gotta go bd. thanks hearty, i was going to give up and put my curlers in and apply a face mask and button my nightie up to my neck

have a nice evening y'all.


----------



## Dazed

I'm gunna get some cheapies tonight and probably test tomorrow just for fun.

Sugar, FB is the only think I use now.


----------



## LucyJ

Have fun Nato :winkwink: go get your man


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Nato it's true! I am a genius! Sadly I have way too many charts and have now become an FF expert. I'm convinced you Ov'd today.

I really liked Secretary. It's when James Spader was still sexy. Now he's kind of old and mushy.


----------



## sugarlove

Go get him tiger. Grrrrrrrr!:haha:

Dazed good luck testing.

Hearty you're right, James Spader is rather sexy in this. It's a strange film but enjoyable!


----------



## heart tree

Go get him Nato. Save the curlers and face mask for tomorrow!

Lisa, please get a couple of cheap tests. I'm not good with suspense. Think about me and my needs! :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck with testing dazed!

Dont know the film but glad your enjoying it sugar. 

Im watching criminal minds on my own steve went to see his dad tonight.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato, you are too funny! 

Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? No plans for me


----------



## Allie84

All of this weight loss talk and I'm sitting here eating shortbread! Oh, well.

Secretary is a strange movie but oddly really sweet. 

Dazed, your symptoms sounds good. Good luck testing tomorrow!

Hearty, yay for yoga. I really love it. I actually fell asleep during the meditation part at the end the other day, so I'm finding it really relaxing as well. I don't work out post ov, either, anymore, so that will probably be a problem. 

Hi, Mone!

Nato, yum at random Lindt gifts. And you're off to BD....sounds like a good day, hehe! :dust:


----------



## Sparkly

wow it's taken me ages to catch up with all you lovely ladies :hi:


----------



## sugarlove

Right film finished, I'm off for an early night as I'm weak with hunger 
Night night
x


----------



## Allie84

Enjoy Criminal Minds, Luce! I'll be on my own for a bit as well, as Alex and my dad are off to a hockey game. I'm going to go visit my mom for a bit first. I'm teaching my parents how to navigate the internet. 

Hi, Mel! :hugs: No exciting plans here, either. I'm just exhausted after this work week and need to sleep, I think .


----------



## Allie84

Awww, Sugar. :haha: You poor thing!!!! I guess I'll be joining you, hungry all the time. Do you have the link for the weight loss forum you've joined on here? Good night!


----------



## msarkozi

I hear ya Allie! I will be crashing on my couch shortly after getting home from work! It seems like the short work weeks always drain you the most!


----------



## LucyJ

Night night Sugar sweet dreams :sleep:

Mel Im meeting a friend tomorrow for lunch then we're going to see harry potter at the cinema. Steve and I are seeing my brother and niece on Sunday.


----------



## msarkozi

sounds like you have a good weekend planned Luce! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah it should be good looking forward to it just hope I can stay awake for the film.

Not relevant to much but my nipples are so itchy tonight, whats that about?


----------



## msarkozi

I've heard of that in pregnancy....I don't remember why it happens now though....my boobs get pretty itchy at times


----------



## Dazed

OK, so I was a dumb butt and tester as soon as I got home with the tests and :BFN:. Not really worried about it because I had PLENTY to drink and $1 tests are shite! I'll give it another day or so.


----------



## msarkozi

hope it is a BFP for you Dazed!


----------



## Dazed

I hope so to Mel.


----------



## grandbleu

Morning...

Now I remember why I gave up temping in the first place....

MAJOR temp drop this morning...

I doubt any BFP cycle looked like this...I hate waking up early in the morning to tears...

AF should be coming tomorrow then...

I HATE TTC officially hate it:growlmad:

Sorry to begin the day's thread with a low morale.


----------



## Megg33k

Hope it turns BFP, Lisa!

My temp did that the day I got my BFP, Liz!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry Bleu, crappy start to the day for you. 

i have just done a search and seen some bfp charts with dips below coverline, but it is less usual. 

The 10-13dpo time is my worst time too - i really hate it too, and i find i have to have a downer, get a bit angry, cry a bit...but at that point, you are at CD1 and the preparation starts again - your next cycle and your next chance is just round the corner so we have to find that optimism again. We will rub your back and pass you tissues while you get through the next few days, then we will analyse your signs and discuss strategies for the next month. This is our lot, and we are in it together. 

I know its shit, but you have to keep hope that it will happen, because the likelyhood it, is that it WILL happen. There's no reason to think it wont, it just hasn't happened this month (to our current knowledge) 

Its been 12 months since my bfp, and i gotta keep telling myself this stuff, so i will tell you too and force you to think what i think. 

x


----------



## jenny25

ok huge mega rant gonna happen here 

so last night paul and i had been arguing and yeah its stupid it was over a bloody pizza but you know what i dont really care 
i had one of my friends grind me down at new years party with you should take more time for you you dont realise how lucky you are to have paul and aarron you need to make a relationship about the two of you not just about getting pregnant i cant believe you have your fertility appointment so forth she continusly dragged me down i had to leave the party why on earth drag me down like that i aint lucky been through all the losses that i have she has pcos but its worse than mine and has been trying about the same length of time as us im sorry that i have been delt a shitty hand and had been given help but you sure as hell dont want to be in my shoes so anyways i decided to take a note out her book and do things more with paul as just us well last night was the bloody straw he wanted a meat feast pizza i didnt really but he wasnt happy until he got it so he did and i didnt like it so i had no dinner i was fecked off and then he didnt want sex ffs i hadnt had it since o date im fecking hanging here why should i bother now cause he wont put the effort in its all those silly little arguments that piss me off i am trying my damm hardest to do things and i get no thanks so anyway this morning i woke up day 2 of migraine got a letter from the hospital and our fertility appointment has now been changed till the 8th march ffs so i am fecking well pissed off when are we gonna catch a blood break im so angry and i really hate myself right now i really do
so then i put everything aside i made paul breakfast in bed full english breakie as a surprise and then he says oh well the fertility appointment i cant do it that day you know we are busy at work on a tuesday and can you call it and change it till april im like no fucking way god i really am annoyed at him im giving it until aug if we are not pregnant by then then im going to get my tubes tied ive decided i cant go through this and it will mark 3 years that month since we started ttc


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny, can you clarify how you feel about this? Do you feel Paul isnt putting the effort into TTC, or in addition, into the relationship? 

i think partly, you are having a rant about everything and it has all just got on top of you and cumulated in some arguments that have really gotten to you

That said, it's not long since your loss - i know that its taken me a year to come to terms with an early loss, i think you do need some more time, not to TTC again, but before you make ANY decisions at all. I know 3 years is a long time already but is it the pain of the loss that is dictating your reaction to wanting to stop TTC? 

i think thats I think your friend has a point, but then again, she really really doesn't - i think her intentions are good, but they sound somewhat misplaced. No one knows how it feels to be you, and to have been through what you have been through, except you. I think no decisions ever need to be made as such, everything is a gradual process and things change slowly and develop less slowly than your pain feels like it should. Are the decisions about stopping necessary to take just yet? 

With regards to Paul, have you both had any counselling for the loss and to help you both understand each others feelings? Im not going to take your side as such, even though i can see it would be upsetting for you when he seems to be non committal to the appointment, but i dont know how he feels, or why he's saying what he is saying. Have you asked him why he is reacting like this? I think that you are still grieving the loss and hurting from 3 years of this, would you consider getting some counselling to help you put all this stuff in order in your head?


----------



## sugarlove

Jen I was going to say the same thing about counselling sweetie. I know I was in a mess after my loss and started to get panic attacks again, so got some counselling through work which really helped. Mine was an early loss, so I can't begin to imagine what it's like to lose a baby so late on.

Are you able to access anything like this through your work or GP?

It's rubbish that they've rearranged your appt too when you've been waiting and got yourself all psyched up about it. I also think you've been through a very stressful time at Xmas what with your drink being spiked and thinking about how pg you would have been with Jamie. It's bound to take its toll and completely understandable that you are feeling like this at the moment.

Come on here as much as you need to for support and take care of yourself
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - Merci beaucoup lady! I needed that morale booster...I researched BFP charts as well and mine ain't looking so pretty...I've come to terms with my period coming (no signs but FF has never been wrong with me before so I'm just going on that). I'll keep a minimum of realistic hope till she shows. Then I will be on here to make a plan of attack...I didn't realize it has been a year for you since your loss :hugs: it WILL happen...like you said...we have to believe that.

*Jenny* - what a S*&% time you're having. So sorry...a loss like yours (especially with the hard decision you had to make) and TTC can really rock a relationship - trust me I know. What's helped us is finally being just super honest about our feelings about having a baby, the loss, TTC ups and downs (not all the nitty gritty because he just doesn't get it). It's not perfect...we're both frustrated for sure and there were and are going to be arguments. Another thing maybe is that men in general like to solve problems fast and TTC or losing a baby is not a problem that can be fixed easily. It takes a lot of patience, emotions, ups and downs...it's a process and sometime men just like to go right to the finish line. Ugh so sorry your FS date got changed...:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Haven't read back yet. Just wanted to report that as expected I got a huge glaring BFN on a FRER this morning. I'm definitely out. Stopping progesterone. AF will make her appearance tomorrow or Monday I'm sure. Blah. 

Will definitely be drinking at the dinner party tonight. Wish I didn't have to have lunch with Tim's two pregnant cousins today. Double blah.


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - Boo so sorry for your BFN...I'm sort of in the same boat:boat:so I'll be keeping you company I believe. Ugh...this is the worst part of the cycle to be around pregnant people so sorry...any way a headache can get in the way of actually having to see them...I'd prefer a bubble bath and a glass of Champagne and some sort of cheesey movie. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Liz. Misery loves company. I'm sorry you are in my boat too. We'll paddle through this shit together. It would be a little weird for me not to have lunch with the preggos today. They each have an adorable little boy, so I'll focus my attention on them. I wrote them an email before thanksgiving telling them how hard it is for me to see them pregnant again and they were both very understanding. I'm sure they will be very sensitive and not go on and on about their pregnancies in front of me. 

Tonight I have a dinner party with people who aren't pregnant and don't have kids. I can't wait. I'm really looking forward to some drinks. 

Jenny, I'm so sorry you are going through this. The ladies have said everything I would have said. You would greatly benefit from some counseling I think. It would helpmgive you some perspective. All I can do is send hugs across the pond. This TTCAL business can make the sanest of us crazy at times. :hugs:

Lisa I hope your pee was just too diluted last night. I hope a BFP is on the other side of it.


----------



## grandbleu

Oh good I'm glad they are understanding ladies and know your situation...hopefully they will go against the tide of this week and actually be sensitive. and YIPEE for drinks with a no baby-pressure environment...enjoy yourself. I'll see you on the boat in a day or two...I'm bringing some red wine as my survival tool :wine:


----------



## heart tree

I'll bring the champagne and some cheese and crackers. Maybe we should switch that. I'm in California. I could bring some fantastic California wines and figs. Since you're in France you could bring the Champagne and cheese. I like my cheese strong and stinky. :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls the thing is i didnt want my friend to do it at a party their is always time and a place for things and if she had something to say then it should of been else where and not when she was pissed with me i can be very open and honest about what we are doing and what we are going through cause i think what i have gone through should be made aware to other people that it is common and stuff 
with paul he never talks about things i have tried and tried with him he never puts the effort in to the romantic side of things we used to be so in love but its like living with a friend the sex is routine and i have tried so hard to change it and now we have not had any for weeks im just hacked off with it all you know why do we feel so pressured and i stated pauls brother and his gf have been together 8 years she has pcos and is 35 and is doing jack shit about it and liz my mother in law is desperate for a biological grandchild so i feel this whole pressure to provide a child ya know x


----------



## grandbleu

heart tree said:


> I'll bring the champagne and some cheese and crackers. Maybe we should switch that. I'm in California. I could bring some fantastic California wines and figs. Since you're in France you could bring the Champagne and cheese. I like my cheese strong and stinky. :thumbup:

It's a deal...I'm already feeling better :winkwink:


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls!
Sorry to hear about the bfn going around....Hearty your night out sounds like a good way to escape the ttc stress, California has some excellent wine i must agree.

Jenny sorry you are having such a rough time, maybe you should just focus on your relationship for a while, solidify it and then ttc will seeem less stressful.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. We have a old friend of Alex's with his new fiance coming over for dinner. Im feeling kinda tired so will just make some pasta and salad...This guy is a chemist also but he works for a vineyard so he will defo bring a nice bottle of wine.


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty & Liz - :hugs:

Jenny - Your friend DEFINITELY picked the wrong time to ambush you with her opinion. Granted, there is a time and place. If she felt it was important to tell you, there should have been something worked out so that she didn't do it at a NY party. That's a load of rubbish. As far as the pressure for a biological grandchild for your MIL... I understand, but that seems like the wrong driving force. I think its more important for you and Paul to heal after losing Jamie than it is to get her grandchild made ASAP, if you get what I mean? I don't want to see this be the end of you and Paul because neither of you took the proper time to heal. :( That would be real shame... even though it does happen with loss fairly often. I just don't want to see it be your undoing! Its not your fault that Paul's brother and his GF aren't stepping up to the challenge of TTC. And, you shouldn't punish yourself with more pressure just because they aren't. All these little arguments are probably just the build up of other stuff that isn't being dealt with. However, it was shit of him to ask you to postpone your appt until April. I don't blame you for not agreeing. That's not fair to ask of you. Hopefully you can get that worked out. I don't know what to advise... I just feel for you and want you to be well! :hugs:

AFM... Loooooong rant!

Spoiler
Huge argument with Kevin and my friend Justin last night! HUGE! I was dropping off at 8pm again... because that's apparently when my bean likes me to go to bed. So, I took the hit and decided that my lil blob was more important than being social. I curled up on the couch and went to sleep. A little while later, Kevin walked me to bed and we did the nightly progesterone routine. He covered me up and went back out to hang out with Justin. They were going to play video games and maybe some cards or something. No biggie. The only rule request I've ever made for them is "no alcohol and no strip clubs"... The strip clubs part is almost a joke, because Justin is gay. So, they'd be male strippers... and I don't think Kevin would go for that. But, nonetheless. That's always been the rule. The "no alcohol" part is specifically for Kevin because he could literally have died from drinking when he went into the hospital with his heart condition. We agreed then that there would be no more alcohol... plus, he comes from a loooooooooooooooong line of alcoholics... and I'd like to avoid that. He's always agreed. So, we just had another conversation about it the other night where he SWORE he would never touch the stuff again because he finally understood how scared I was of it killing him... this was less than a week ago. Anyway, he comes to bed at 3am smelling like booze and lying about it. He says he has NO IDEA why or how that could be. Begging for the truth with the promise of not getting mad doesn't even work. Lie, lie, lie! Finally, he sort of comes clean... with a half-truth. So, I say "fuck it" and call Justin at 3:30am and ask him. He tells me the real story. Apparently he thought it was AWESOME to take a couple of shots and then drive... ANGER RISING. I fucking let loose on both of them... Just had just that day swore he would NOT offer Kevin alcohol... then tries to DEFEND it. "He deserves to relax and you know it!" OMG! Fuck me! I know it? KEVIN needs to relax. I'm the one that's been in godawful, painful fertility treatment for MONTHS to make this baby. I'm the one the worries 100% of the time and doesn't need another goddamn thing to worry about... like my best friend and husband both being complete fucking wankers who I can't fucking trust. HE needs to relax! By the end, he was apologetic... but it didn't really help. I seriously feel like there's no one I can trust, because they'll just fucking lie to me anyway. Kevin says he feels awful and wishes he could take it back, but he lies so often that it doesn't REALLY matter what he says. Oh god... I'm so fucked off about it. Its not like I ask him not to drink to punish him... Its about his fucking health. And, frankly, it worries me that he can't (at 30 years old) turn down a single drink when no one is watching him. That's some sort of impulse control issue... and I don't like it at all. Worries me about leaving him with a baby... I thought he was "grown up" enough to make responsible decisions, especially after promising just days ago. I don't know how to let it go either. I'm struggling with how to get past it. Yesterday was the best day of my life... one I thought I'd never have... and I envisioned him sending Justin on his way sort of early, coming in for my progesterone, having a bit of celebratory sex since we were finally allowed to do so again, and then falling asleep together. I wanted to enjoy the night TOGETHER. Instead, I was up until 6am fucking sobbing because the 2 people I was stupid enough to trust broke my heart by fucking ignoring the only rule I have and then lying about it. Seriously, FUCK THEM BOTH... and I told them so. I have enough trust issue... I don't need this bullshit. Too bad that I can't have a positive memory of the best day of my life... His family ruined my wedding, and then he ruined the day I heard my baby's heartbeat. FML


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs:*Megg* :hugs: I don't have any super sage advice except to say that that completely sucks. Drinking is not cool if you guys made an agreement and drinking and driving is NEVER cool not only for your OH and his friend but for anybody else on the road that night. I'm even mad at them for that! UGH why can't people just do and say what we need them to...especially our OH's of all people. I've been through a lot with my OH in a little bit of time and in the end we stick it out because we love each other. I know that you love him...that is obvious and I believe from what I've heard that he loves you back...trust though is also super important...when things cool down a bit maybe then you can have a deep discussion...now all your emotions will be all over the place but yeah he does deserve to be in the dog house for the moment.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, he is! We did have a loooooooooooooooong talk about it. And, I know full well that he wasn't even mildly tipsy from 2 mixed shots... No way. I mean, he wouldn't have even felt it... which almost makes it worse because WTF was the draw of doing it then? Just to show me he could? But, that tiny little beating heart is bigger than the both of us. He needs to grow the fuck up. Its not like this was an accident! LOL Far from it! It was more meticulously planned than some people's weddings or brokering the purchase of some people's homes. THIS WAS HARD! As far as the driving... He was in no way intoxicated, and I'm 100% certain he was totally road legal. I have a feeling it wouldn't have shown hardly anything on a breath test. I know he didn't actually endanger anyone. But, that's not really the point. If he would have told me that he had a congratulatory shot, I'd have accepted it, asked him to refrain in the future, and we could have been done with it. But, why lie when I've promised to let it go if he just told the truth? Fucking idiot!

Edit: I think I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to tell him and Justin both that this was his "bachelor party" of babies... of sorts. That's fine... He had his one last "fuck you, I'll do what I want" moment. Now... moving forward... no more fuck ups. :shrug: I hope last night was worth it, because he has to grow up and be a man today!


----------



## grandbleu

Ok so I googled...kill me...for BFP charts with late implantation dips...yeah there are not many of them...hmmm wonder why:dohh:

BUT I found 1 and I like it and it gives me some hope...call me silly. You might need to throw me a life saver *Hearty* cuz apparently I don't want to go into that boat without a fight LOL:winkwink:

https://ugc-01.cafemomstatic.com/gen/constrain/500/500/80/2010/11/30/08/di/8s/po29z0qhsg1ufw.jpg?imageId=20254069


----------



## Megg33k

I think I have to post my REAL chart for you... I changed my last temp, because I hated it and wanted my chart to be pretty! This is what ACTUALLY happened!
 



Attached Files:







real chart.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> Edit: I think I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to tell him and Justin both that this was his "bachelor party" of babies... of sorts. That's fine... He had his one last "fuck you, I'll do what I want" moment. Now... moving forward... no more fuck ups. :shrug: I hope last night was worth it, because he has to grow up and be a man today!

You are a good woman *Megg* - forgiveness and moving on feel so good sometimes. I'm glad you came to a decision...(also glad he wasn't drunk for the road...breathing relief...I even feel better :winkwink:)


----------



## Allie84

Good morning, everyone....well, I don't know how 'good' it has been around here today...

Liz, Lisa and Hearty, sorry about the stupid BFNs. :hugs: This is the worst time of a cycle, I agree. Especially as I mentioned yesterday, when you feel like you've done eveything right. Hearty, I hope lunch goes well, and that you let loose and have a great time at the dinner party! 

Vicky, I hope you enjoy your dinner party tonight as well. 

Jenny, I agree with all of the other girls that counselling sounds like a good idea. With everything piling on top of you both like this, it's bound to cause stress in the relationship, but it doesn't mean the relationship or your journey for a baby is doomed. 

Megg, that is shocking that Kevin drank and drove last night. I can understand where you'd be angry, and I'm sure pregnancy hormones aren't helping. Is this the first time he's done it? It's not an excuse, but maybe since you saw the heartbeat yesterday, it was like he just breathed a huge sigh of relief at everything that has gone on and just lost judgement for a bit because he was so happy? I dunno. 

AFM, still a low on the monitor, CD19. I'm wondering if I should just give up on the monitor for this cycle because at this rate I could use the entire box of 30 sticks. :( Seeing a low on the monitor definitely makes me grumpy first thing in the morning.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for that chart *Megg* - I did take a look at your pregnancy chart and was like What the F*&% is she talking about - that chart is classic up up and away! Thanks for sharing the real version.


----------



## vickyd

Meggles sorry your day got ruined babes. I hope you sort things out with Kevin and enjoy this pregnancy that youve both worked so hard to acheive. Im afraid i dont have any advice on how to get Kevin to stick to his promices. I beleive every person is responsible for their own actions. Alex also has some health issues that require him to be careful what he eats and to limit his drinking. I try to cook healthy stuff but he always brings home some fancy pastry and he likes to have a glass of whiskey or two. I avoid arguing with him cause you know he is 35 and should be responsible for his health. even if i did argue or nag i know he would binge eat or drink when he was alone.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Good morning, everyone....well, I don't know how 'good' it has been around here today...
> 
> Liz, Lisa and Hearty, sorry about the stupid BFNs. :hugs: This is the worst time of a cycle, I agree. Especially as I mentioned yesterday, when you feel like you've done eveything right. Hearty, I hope lunch goes well, and that you let loose and have a great time at the dinner party!
> 
> Vicky, I hope you enjoy your dinner party tonight as well.
> 
> Jenny, I agree with all of the other girls that counselling sounds like a good idea. With everything piling on top of you both like this, it's bound to cause stress in the relationship, but it doesn't mean the relationship or your journey for a baby is doomed.
> 
> Megg, that is shocking that Kevin drank and drove last night. I can understand where you'd be angry, and I'm sure pregnancy hormones aren't helping. Is this the first time he's done it? It's not an excuse, but maybe since you saw the heartbeat yesterday, it was like he just breathed a huge sigh of relief at everything that has gone on and just lost judgement for a bit because he was so happy? I dunno.
> 
> AFM, still a low on the monitor, CD19. I'm wondering if I should just give up on the monitor for this cycle because at this rate I could use the entire box of 30 sticks. :( Seeing a low on the monitor definitely makes me grumpy first thing in the morning.

He usually doesn't do this sort of thing... no. He hadn't touched alcohol in aaaaaaaaaages! I do think maybe it was overwhelming yesterday. That doesn't change the fact that *I* wouldn't drink to celebrate seeing a heartbeat. I've had to be responsible for months in preparation! The driving bit pisses me off, but I know it wasn't really unsafe. He wasn't drunk... or even buzzed. But, still VERY irresponsible. 

The machine will only ask for up to 20 sticks. So, there's no way you'll use all 30. If you'll get a Peak within those 20 sticks, I don't know. FX'd you do!



grandbleu said:


> Thanks for that chart *Megg* - I did take a look at your pregnancy chart and was like What the F*&% is she talking about - that chart is classic up up and away! Thanks for sharing the real version.

:blush: I just wanted a pretty chart for the scrapbook! Can you blame me? That nose dive broke my heart. I don't want to remember it! LOL


----------



## sequeena

vickyd said:


> Meggles sorry your day got ruined babes. I hope you sort things out with Kevin and enjoy this pregnancy that youve both worked so hard to acheive. Im afraid i dont have any advice on how to get Kevin to stick to his promices. I beleive every person is responsible for their own actions. Alex also has some health issues that require him to be careful what he eats and to limit his drinking. I try to cook healthy stuff but he always brings home some fancy pastry and he likes to have a glass of whiskey or two. I avoid arguing with him cause you know he is 35 and should be responsible for his health. even if i did argue or nag i know he would binge eat or drink when he was alone.

My OH is exactly the same. He has a heart murmur and has been told to avoid pastry as much as he can (not sure if that's connected to his heart murmur). Of course he completely disregards this most of the time.


----------



## Allie84

Hehe, I like those charts, Liz and Megg!!! :)

Remember Liz, one temp means nothing...it could be a rogue temp....so if you want to still feel optimistic, go for it, as there's always hope until AF shows....it's just for me, I can usually tell when I'm 'out' so I just know. I still remember what I felt like before my BFP really vividly so it's hard to convince myself I'm pregnant. If you don't feel like AF is showing, maybe she wont! 

Megg, I'm glad you've come to that conclusion. It sounds like it will make for a better weekend than being angry.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Meggles sorry your day got ruined babes. I hope you sort things out with Kevin and enjoy this pregnancy that youve both worked so hard to acheive. Im afraid i dont have any advice on how to get Kevin to stick to his promices. I beleive every person is responsible for their own actions. Alex also has some health issues that require him to be careful what he eats and to limit his drinking. I try to cook healthy stuff but he always brings home some fancy pastry and he likes to have a glass of whiskey or two. I avoid arguing with him cause you know he is 35 and should be responsible for his health. even if i did argue or nag i know he would binge eat or drink when he was alone.

I guess I'm more bothered by things then? Because, it drives me crazy that they can't put their health first when they have families to think of! That's the part that gets to me most, I think.


----------



## Megg33k

Def, Allie! I don't want to be angry for 2 straight days!


----------



## NatoPMT

big hug at ya hearty, stupid frers and stupid bfns.... you go have yourself a great time tonight, you deserve it... and hope lunch is ok and manageable. 

Bleu - yeay and yeay at feeling a bit better. Adda girl, i admire your ability to take this and make it what you need it to be, a blip. Stupid blips. 

Jen:

_with paul he never talks about things i have tried and tried with him he never puts the effort in to the romantic side of things we used to be so in love but its like living with a friend the sex is routine and i have tried so hard to change it and now we have not had any for weeks im just hacked off with it all you know why do we feel so pressured and i stated pauls brother and his gf have been together 8 years she has pcos and is 35 and is doing jack shit about it and liz my mother in law is desperate for a biological grandchild so i feel this whole pressure to provide a child ya know x_

This sounds like the communication needs some attention. You cant change him, he is who he is, but thats not to say that things cant improve because they ALWAYS can, its not your sole responsibility to be the person to make those improvements and it sounds like you are shouldering all that responsibility. What makes relationships work, i think, is not how great the good times are, but how you deal with the bad times as a unit and a couple 

The more you try and it doesnt happen, the more frustrated and disillusioned you feel. To be honest, i think romance is overrated - its a mask. I understand what you are saying, but its not romance that holds 2 people together, its mutual trust and support - and it seems like you aren't getting the support from him that you are trying to give him. I think it seems that the romance is important because your current situation is related to sex and its in the absence of him being able to talk openly to you, but if he put rose petals on the bed every night, it he still wouldn't be talking about how he felt - but at least he would be demonstrating that he was taking the time to think about your feelings. I have to be as fair as i can to him, lots of people turn their feelings off in response to grief and trauma - its a very common reaction, and you 2 have had more than your share of that. 

I really think youd both benefit from counselling

Hiya Megg

_"That's always been the rule. The "no alcohol" part is specifically for Kevin because he could literally have died from drinking when he went into the hospital with his heart condition."
_
Can i ask, what is the medical advice on his condition, did he have a binge which nearly killed him, or is it that any alcohol could do this? The fact is, he has you and a baby to consider now. The baby needs a father, and you need him - you agreed to this as a couple and responsibility for your baby's welfare is paramount, as well as how you feel as that now affects his child if you get upset and stressed. 

My husband lies too, not often, but when he does i hit the roof. I react like you do...BUT....i think i understand why he does it, so i dont feel that i cant get past it, which is where you seem to be. I know not wanting to forgive is part of having a rant and being mad, but people lie to get out of trouble and because they dont want to upset people. I think your being upset from what you have said about his condition is proportional, but i think how i feel about it being reasonable depends on what his drs say about him drinking. How you feel is clearly the most important thing, but if the boundaries are blurred, then things like this happen. I know you have made your boundaries clear, but are they his boundaries too? And his drs? I know he has to be alive and healthy to be there, but is he doing this purely out of complete recklessness, or does he feel that he can have a couple of shots every now and then and it not affect him? If he cant, is he in denial about his health? If he is in denial, does he need support (just as you do - but you may need each other as well as you needing support) - having a life threatening condition is prob something hearty would know more about - having said that, my friend had a valve replaced in his heart. He continued to drink on warfarin, and even took cocaine while i fretted that it would kill him. He knew, and i knew, but it took him about 5 years to accept it. Thankfully he survived drug and drink binges but it will have shortened his life. He doesnt have others to think of like Kevin does, but i think his internal processes might not be too dissimilar. 

_Worries me about leaving him with a baby... I thought he was "grown up" enough to make responsible decisions, especially after promising just days ago._

do you really think he won't be safe to look after the baby?


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Meggles sorry your day got ruined babes. I hope you sort things out with Kevin and enjoy this pregnancy that youve both worked so hard to acheive. Im afraid i dont have any advice on how to get Kevin to stick to his promices. I beleive every person is responsible for their own actions. Alex also has some health issues that require him to be careful what he eats and to limit his drinking. I try to cook healthy stuff but he always brings home some fancy pastry and he likes to have a glass of whiskey or two. I avoid arguing with him cause you know he is 35 and should be responsible for his health. even if i did argue or nag i know he would binge eat or drink when he was alone.
> 
> I guess I'm more bothered by things then? Because, it drives me crazy that they can't put their health first when they have families to think of! That's the part that gets to me most, I think.Click to expand...

I dont think they see it that way...! I think they beleive that doctors over-react or are being too cautious. I guess in a way im also guilty of such behavior, ive convinced myself that smoking in moderation cant harm me long term lol!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

_Edit: I think I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to tell him and Justin both that this was his "bachelor party" of babies... of sorts. That's fine... He had his one last "fuck you, I'll do what I want" moment. Now... moving forward... no more fuck ups. I hope last night was worth it, because he has to grow up and be a man today!_

i have tried to post this about 8 times now, but think the above is a good resolution!

ps Vic, i am guilty too.


----------



## Allie84

Nato, you are so wise!!! I am going to start taking notes when you post advice in case it ever needs to apply to me. 

ETA: When Alex lies, I get REALLY angry. Lying is the worst thing, to me. I cannot tell a lie to save my life, I'm physically in capable of it, as I always wear my feelings on my face and can't seem to hide them....but Alex is sooooooooooo good at lying. He lies really well to his mum to keep her from worrying about things, and it really freaks me out!!! Sometimes it convinces me he could be lying about anything at any time and I would NEVER know. I realize I sound paranoid. 


:hugs: to everyone!!! I missed the group hug action yesterday so I'll start some Saturday group hug action. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

To quote "House" Everybody lies!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> ETA: When Alex lies, I get REALLY angry. Lying is the worst thing, to me. I cannot tell a lie to save my life, I'm physically in capable of it, as I always wear my feelings on my face and can't seem to hide them....but Alex is sooooooooooo good at lying. He lies really well to his mum *to keep her from worrying about things*, and it really freaks me out!!! Sometimes it convinces me he could be lying about anything at any time and I would NEVER know. I realize I sound paranoid.

I can sympathise with both yours and his perspective on this one. I lie to my mum too because she is SO controlling, she doesnt accept a 'normal' no - like my feelings dont matter so if she wants something that i dont, i have to make up a lie because she wont listen to how i feel. Which is manipulative on my behalf, but its because i am scared to upset her and sometime just cant be arsed with how she is

i have lied to john about my smoking because he nags me, with very good reason - but i dont need to be nagged about that - i feel bad enough about it as it is. When someone lies, they can be doing it for that reason too like alex doesnt want his mum to worry. Often, the liar feels pretty bad about it too

I always think the way to get round someone lying to you, is to be as reasonable as you can in the first place. which is hard for me cos sometimes i go overboard my with my reactions and then i have to remember that when john lies, he might be doing it cos of why i lie to my mum - the reaction. Clearly if he cheated and lied, anyone would want to hide that sort of information, and there's no getting round it, but you gotta trust yourself that you have made a good decision to be with Alex.


----------



## Megg33k

First, big group hugs!!! :hugs:

RE: His heart condition... The problem is supposedly "fixed"... but it is a condition that can resurface without ANY warning. He's not currently under the care of a cardiologist anymore, but the last we heard was that the safest course was the best course. The problem is with a bit of electrical tissue he isn't supposed to have. It can cause his heart to go haywire and beat at double or triple speed. Its not a good thing. They have "killed" that bit of electrical tissue (in 2007)... but its been known to grow back and we would have no way to know... possibly until it was too late. I don't know why they said alcohol was such a bad idea. They didn't elaborate, and I was happy enough to listen... He was dying. It was the worst 9 days of my life. My pregnancy losses don't even come close to touching the pain I felt when I thought I was going to lose him. We hadn't been married even a year, and I thought he was never going to be coming home with me. I can't even describe the way I felt sitting there watching his monitors go crazy and his lips turning blue... watching people come in and give me that "I'm so sorry" look. I was shoved out of the room because he had to be shocked twice in an attempt to bring his heart rate down when nothing else worked. He's still in deniable about how bad it was, because he was unconscious through a lot of the bad stuff. He didn't see/hear the things I did. And, he doesn't remember a lot of what he did see/hear at the time, because he was in and out so much. It might never present a problem again... but we simply can't know unless it happens... and that could be a problem. There is no lasting care, because he is considered "cured... until he's not" basically. They can't do anything else until they have a reason. Its very frustrating to know that it could just "grow back" at any time and us not know. Regardless... I like to think that the very threat that it could endanger his life would be enough to stop the stupidity. But, I guess most of us do things that we oughtn't do. Maybe the problem is that I don't do much that I shouldn't. I'm too scared. I don't like to take chances with life. :shrug: 

That being said... I told him this morning about what I'd worked out. He said that it was fair and he was prepared to move forward thinking solely of what this baby needs from him. I think the talk about it being "bigger than both of us and we can't live for ourselves anymore... we have to think of the baby" has actually helped. They say that a mother becomes a mother when she get pregnant, and a father becomes a father when he holds his child. That is very, very true. And, I'm just going to try and keep in mind that its probably more real to me right now than him... and its still sort of surreal even for me. So, I can only expect so much.

As far as trusting him to care for a child... 99% of the time, I have zero concerns. 1% of the time, I wonder what the hell I was thinking! He has very, very little experience in caring for babies... So, it will be a while before I feel totally confident in leaving him with the baby without some supervision. Its not that I believe he would EVER hurt the baby, but I don't want him to get into a situation and panic that he doesn't know what to do. We also have to work on him learning to properly diaper! :dohh: The first time he ever tried, he put it on backwards... and it was a real baby too! LOL

RE: Lying... The part that really bothered me is that he used to say that he lied to avoid my reaction. So, I swore on my life that if I said "If you tell me the truth, I won't yell" that he was safe to tell me whatever it was. And, he agreed that he wouldn't lie if I promised him I wouldn't yell. However, I promised him over and over last night, and he just kept on. He said he panicked and just stuck with his original story even though he knew he was busted!


----------



## NatoPMT

im up for more group hug action. i am all about the group hugs these days

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely more group hugs! I can't get enough!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I had to add: He apologized to the baby and said he'd do anything he had to from now on to make sure it was strong, happy, and healthy... and he'd try to never disappoint it or me again. It was very cute, and he seemed very sincere.


----------



## grandbleu

Nice ending *Megg*!

I'm in on the grouphug!:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> To quote "House" Everybody lies!!!!

True!! I'm just not very good at it....like the way Alex always lies to his mum: if I have to join in my face and voice always give me away.




NatoPMT said:


> I can sympathise with both yours and his perspective on this one. I lie to my mum too because she is SO controlling, she doesnt accept a 'normal' no - like my feelings dont matter so if she wants something that i dont, i have to make up a lie because she wont listen to how i feel. Which is manipulative on my behalf, but its because i am scared to upset her and sometime just cant be arsed with how she is
> 
> i have lied to john about my smoking because he nags me, with very good reason - but i dont need to be nagged about that - i feel bad enough about it as it is. When someone lies, they can be doing it for that reason too like alex doesnt want his mum to worry. Often, the liar feels pretty bad about it too
> 
> I always think the way to get round someone lying to you, is to be as reasonable as you can in the first place. which is hard for me cos sometimes i go overboard my with my reactions and then i have to remember that when john lies, he might be doing it cos of why i lie to my mum - the reaction. Clearly if he cheated and lied, anyone would want to hide that sort of information, and there's no getting round it, but you gotta trust yourself that you have made a good decision to be with Alex.

That is very useful, thanks. :hugs: I do trust Alex.....and your explanation makes sense. He is doing it to protect his mum, and us, becuse like yours, his mum is REALLY controlling. It just amazes me he does it so well when I can't.



NatoPMT said:


> im up for more group hug action. i am all about the group hugs these days
> 
> :hugs:

Me too!!! :hugs:


Oh, and FF is giving me dotted crosshairs today. WTF?! Is ovulation even possible wihtout the fertility monitor catching it? I mean, I didn't have an LH surge at all.....I think FF is wrong.


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - I think it's your 3 high temps above the coverline...FF invariably will change it's mind later on down the line.


----------



## LucyJ

Wow what a day it has been for everyone so first of massive :hugs:

Hearty sorry about the BFN :hugs: hope you have a fab time tonight and hope your lunch is ok and not to difficult sounds like they will be sensitive.

Dazed hoping it is BFP and you just had to much liquid. :hugs:

Liz hope there is BFP for you and that the :witch: doesnt show her ugly face remember your not out till your out :hugs:

Megg I am so sorry you've had a shit time it sounds like kevin lied as he knew he had screwed up and didnt want to upset you I know be honest would of been the best thing but men dont always think like that. I am sure you two will be alright and hope it never happens again. :hugs:

AFM: Well it must be the day for idiot men although not my hubby but my brothet who has been a complete dick Im actually beyond anger Im just so disappointed in him. He was meant to have his little girl this weekend who he says is the most important thing to him and he always puts her first but last night he didnt last night he choose to go out and get drunk so he hasnt got her this weekend which has upset steve and I as we were looking forward to seeing her. Anyway this isnt the first time hes done this last year he got drunk and disappered we didnt know where he was he didnt turn up for work so the Police were called he was just passed out at a friends then he did it again a couple of weeks later both times he was meant to have his little girl. This was an issue in his relationship he doesnt seem to have an off switch to be honest
he needs to grow up and stop feeling like life has done him wrong hes were he is because of his decisions. He shouldnt drink in my opinion but he said he understood were he had gone wrong in the past and wouldnt let it happen again so could have one or two drinks I was really proud of how well he was doing and now this. My mum is so upset he has honestly put my parents 
through so much but all he does is think about himself. Ive not spoken to him dont want to as he wont listen but apparatently he drank because he doesnt have anything in his life what the fuck he has a beautiful litte girl who adores him, hes starting a new job, has a house, good friends and family but his life is 
how it is down to him and no one else. I just think he is so pathetic his little girl should be is focus not moaning about his life ( hes 27) and certainly not getting pissed. Sorry for such a long post but thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## Dazed

Wow you ladies have been chatting up a storm.

Jen & Megg - sorry you have had arguments. I hate confontation so I'm no help. And when I get mad I BLOW UP!

Thanks ladies for the kind words to my BFN. Still not upset cause I know I'm still in the game. I actually think I would be terrified if it came up positive because it will have been close to a year from my loss.

Hope everyones day turns out better :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

The dotted cross hairs got me too Allie, then hearty showed me that a few days down the line it can change - dotted cos FF isnt sure

Megg, sounds like youve got there, and that kevin is there too. I think your point that he didnt see how he was is very valid though, were there photos taken of him? The denial is the issue i think, and it might happen again (although at this stage, he is sure it wont and you should take him at his word) but it is a process, so a slip up in future will only be part of the acceptance of becoming a father and understanding his illness - rather than a blatant dismissal of your feelings about this and his role as a father

on the 1% - i tell you, i am worried about my ability to be a mother, i dont know how to change a nappy or anything. You are both learning - will you be able to allow him to learn on the job? fears can be very evocative as a new mother

Allie, if his mum is like mine, its a survival strategy that he's created in being able to lie so well. He had to develop that ability to get through life and childhood - the more you understand him, the less he will feel the same about lying to you as he does to his mum. Im sure he doesnt anyway, your internal reference to honesty seems very strong, 
im sure thats a help to him and understanding how he should be within your partnership

Luce, your situation has many mirrors to what we have been talking about. I dont know him, so dont know how self destructive he is or can be, but he WAS doing well. Like i said to megg, it often doesnt just happen, its a process and slip ups happen. If he only ever has one chance and if he blows it, then he's at rock bottom, whats to bring him back now? Firm understanding might help. Its not your job to be his keeper, or to be his therapist, so maybe a therapist can help him? Everything we do wrong and get hated for adds to who we become and the role we have created / others create for us. You have pigeon holed him due to past experience - a therapist will not do that and thats what can facilitate change in a person. He's stuck in a dynamic with you and the family thats very hard to break - how can you stop relating to him as you are right now? and him reacting as he is right now? Its very hard to find that way of allowing someone to be who they are as they develop away from past problems. They are stuck and counselling might help unstick them.


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, no pictures as proof... I wish I had now thinking back... but I was in condition to think like that. :shrug: Perhaps things will be okay now! We'll definitely learn together... I just worry... Imagine that! LOL

Yay for dotted crosshairs!

Sorry about your brother, Lucy... That's such shit. Bad day for men, eh? :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Bad day all around I would say! WINE FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!! Unless you like cider like me!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, I go to the gym and come back to all of this! Good thing your resident therapist Nato is in the house. I'm sure I have things to add but don't have time as I'm about to go to lunch. 

:hugs: hugs to everyone dealing with men. They are from Mars sometimes, I'm convinced. 

Liz I won't drag you on board. I'll be just fine with my Cali wine. Keep the faith honey. You and Lisa can create your own hope boat and tow me behind you. I'll be the tipsy one waving at you both.


----------



## vickyd

VGibs said:


> Bad day all around I would say! WINE FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!! Unless you like cider like me!

When i was at Uni in the UK i loved Snake bite with blackcurrent!!! I drank tons of the stuff lol!


----------



## Megg33k

I prefer water... I'm a weirdo! :haha:


----------



## jenny25

well girls ive chucked out my thermometer my opks my vits everything too do with ttc thats its no more charting no more obsesing etc thats it im gonna do it when i like if i like and thats it im not gonna be like i was a new start and all that xxx


----------



## Razcox

Will catch up with everything in a min but wanted to share my new hair cut.

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0449-1.jpg

Less frizz and more curl! Really happy with it even though there isnt a huge difference.


----------



## LucyJ

Ahhh just wrote a massive post and have lost it :grr:


----------



## LucyJ

Jenny I think thats a good idea take some of the stress away and focus on each other :hugs:

Raz love the hair it looks gorgeous.

Vicky steve used to drink snakebite and blackcurrent he doesnt drink it much now mind you a lot of pubs wont serve it anymore.


----------



## NatoPMT

i am a bit in love with Paddy. 

thats for anyone watching Take Me Out. And just a general announcement


----------



## NatoPMT

twit twoo Razzer


----------



## Megg33k

Loving it, Raz! I need a haircut!

Edit: I tried to type "Raz" and typed "Liz" the first time! :dohh:


----------



## grandbleu

*Raz* is Liz too??? I love your hair and your name :winkwink:...mine is straight and mousey brown :(

Edited: because Megg is typoing my name :haha: but I still love your hair Raz!


----------



## LucyJ

Nato wrote a long reply to you but lost it all and about to watch a film so wil do a quicket one. He did seem to being do really well he hit rock bottom over a year ago but faced up to things got counciling and started to rebuild relationships and trust and make ammends for some of the things he did. My promblem is he has had many many chances and its how many more does he get especially when its his little girl who gets hurt and she deserves better plus if his ex knew he cancelled the weekend because he got drunk chances are he would loss access to his daughter. He plays the poor me card but hasnt got a reason to he made choices like to end the relationship which is why his daughter isnt living with him and he thinks a lot about himself without any thought to others.


----------



## Megg33k

Nah.. Raz is Rachel! :dohh: Baby brain? :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> Nah.. Raz is Rachel! :dohh: Baby brain? :haha:

Sure blame everything on baby blob now :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nah.. Raz is Rachel! :dohh: Baby brain? :haha:
> 
> Sure blame everything on baby blob now :winkwink:Click to expand...

I will! Especially if I have to hit anyone! :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Nato wrote a long reply to you but lost it all and about to watch a film so wil do a quicket one. He did seem to being do really well he hit rock bottom over a year ago but faced up to things got counciling and started to rebuild relationships and trust and make ammends for some of the things he did. My promblem is he has had many many chances and its how many more does he get especially when its his little girl who gets hurt and she deserves better plus if his ex knew he cancelled the weekend because he got drunk chances are he would loss access to his daughter. He plays the poor me card but hasnt got a reason to he made choices like to end the relationship which is why his daughter isnt living with him and he thinks a lot about himself without any thought to others.

why did he stop going to counselling Luce? If he's already been, he will be willing to go back? Things don't just magically disappear (ie whatever he has going on) - i know when someone makes progress, it seems like he's 'cured' but his way relating is still just under the surface and its a long process to take control of that, and it seems to have resurfaced. So, he's reacted the way he used to, and everyone around him then reacts to that the way they used to, with frustration and being pissed off - so the cycle starts again. He does something which illicits the same responses in everyone around him, so he then might do the same thing again and restart the old cycle which is now threatening. You are all back in that dynamic today. If counselling worked before, it might be the best way to deal with this setback

he has a way of dealing with things thats damaging himself, his relationships and things with his daughter, he's repeated that behaviour and everyone has been here before. 

I know you are pissed off with him, but can you tell him, even by text to get back to counselling? Maybe he can be reminded that he can do the right thing, he's done it before.


----------



## LucyJ

I dont know why he stopped to be honest but I think the sessions came to an end and yeah he may consider going back. I think our reactions have been slightly different this time I was much more understanding on prevous occasions but this time was just disappointed in him. He does need to take responsibility for his actions and grow up a little I know I may sound a bit harsh but I think sometimes tough love is what he needs.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I dont know why he stopped to be honest but I think the sessions came to an end and yeah he may consider going back. I think our reactions have been slightly different this time I was much more understanding on prevous occasions but this time was just disappointed in him. He does need to take responsibility for his actions and grow up a little I know I may sound a bit harsh but I think sometimes tough love is what he needs.

what would tough love be? what are you going to do, do you think? 

no, you dont sound harsh saying he needs to take responsibility, thats exactly what he his daughter needs from him


----------



## LucyJ

Not sure what I'm going to do exactly I guess by tough love I just me not letting him get away with blaming it on other factors and by making him realise its his life chocies that have got him were he is he needs to accept that and think about the choices he makes. He thinks he's a good dad and dont get me wrong he is but doesnt always put her first and he should no matter what.

I think I will probably leave it for a bit let him come to me and as selfish as it may sound I have to put my hubby, myself and my little one first that is were my attention needs to be.


----------



## NatoPMT

i think thats a good idea - and i agree that your baby is the most important thing right now, so hopefully him going back into therapy can help him do what you hope for him


----------



## Megg33k

I think getting back into therapy is the best solution right now. I hope he goes and it sorts things out with him and his daughter!


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> i am a bit in love with Paddy.
> 
> thats for anyone watching Take Me Out. And just a general announcement

I love Take Me Out. Alex and I get such a kick out of watching it each week (we torrent it). I always 'play along' and decide when I would turn out my light (no likey no lighty). Good times. I don't have a crush on Paddy, however. :haha:


----------



## Allie84

I really like your hair, Raz. How do you tame the frizz? When I 'let' my hair go curly instead of straighten it, it's really frizzy...

Lucy, sorry to hear about the situation with your brother. :hugs: It's very frustrating to watch the people we love make poor choices. I've definitely been there. It's difficult to want them to change and know it's for the best...but they don't. Thinking of you. :hugs:

I had a nice day today once I actually showered and dressed (about 3 pm) :haha:. We went out to the British pub (tagline...Come Get Your British On, lol) and had lunch, then did some shopping. Now we're snuggling in with DVDs and chocolate. I'm sooooooooo sleepy today. 

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a good day, Allie! I'm well, too! :)


----------



## Dazed

Don't worry Allie, I'm with you on the hair. I ALWAYS look like a poodle and my hair isn't that curly.


----------



## msarkozi

I found a product to use with my curly hair that works pretty well.....it's Tigi Catwalk Curls Rock products. I just usually use either the booster or amplifying cream, and then blowdry my hair. And then I spray some hairspray on it after I am done, and it's not frizzy at all. Took me forever to learn how to control my curls!!


----------



## Dazed

Well, I think part of my problem is I HATE spending most of my morning doing my hair. I actually much rather pull it back, which I know doesn't help the frizzies.


----------



## Allie84

msarkozi said:


> I found a product to use with my curly hair that works pretty well.....it's Tigi Catwalk Curls Rock products. I just usually use either the booster or amplifying cream, and then blowdry my hair. And then I spray some hairspray on it after I am done, and it's not frizzy at all. Took me forever to learn how to control my curls!!

I have that stuff, actually! It was recommended to me by my hair stylist. I find that it makes my hair crunchy...I usually put in two pumps and then let it dry naturally. I have never tried blowdrying it....how do you blow dry it without it going straight?


----------



## msarkozi

My hair is really curly, so the only way it's going to go straight is if I am running my fingers through it while blowdrying, and then using the flat iron. I just put all my hair to one side though and blow dry from under, and then switch the hair to the other side....it isn't fully dried by the time I am done with the blow dryer

I can't stand spending all the time in the heat, so I have been leaving it curly instead of straightening it, and so I end up clipping some of it back, as I have a massive head of hair and leaving it all down would look like a fro! :wacko: I could never let my hair air dry though, as it would never come out decent looking.


----------



## Allie84

Good tips, thanks! My hair is pseudo-curly. It's not straight but it's not pretty curly. It's mostly wavy, puffy, and frizzy if left to dry naturally. I blow dry it straight with a paddle brush or leave it to air dry naturally curly. When you mean you put it all to one side, do you mean you swing it over on top of your head? And do you brush it before you blow dry it or just finger comb? I'm trying to develope a good blow drying technique....oh, and do you use a diffuser?


----------



## grandbleu

Morning! 

Well I got the start of AF today - surprise surprise and another temp drop. I knew this would happen so I'm actually OK with it. PLUS I had an amazing dream about my OH and I going to a Xmas concert and there was a little girl about 2-3 years old one row ahead of us crying and all alone. I said, "She wants to sit with us" and OH went and picked her up but there wasn't a seat next to us (I know weird but dreams are weird like that) so he had to actually make a seat from scratch and put it next to us. And then it was just the three of us sitting and waiting for the concert to start and she was no longer crying or alone. I leaned over to OH and said, "She is the most beautiful girl" and he agreed...dream over. I was so happy in my dream...I hope this is one of my dreams that will come true. She had big blue eyes just like OH and fiery red hair. I had a dream about her older brother when I miscarried and it came true. I rarely get strong feelings after dreams but for my M/C dream and this one...they were so clear and evoked so much emotion and I actually remembered them when I woke up that I feel like they are messages. I can't wait for her to come and sit with us. I will just have to be patient.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## grandbleu

*PS. *Just a facebook rant: a few more ladies are pregnant and spreading the happy news...Just rubs in the fact I am a complete failure...I sometimes want to write in my profile: Was pregnant...Due April 6th...but lost baby. but I guess that isn't socially acceptable...

How will/have you guys handle/d FB announcements?..If I am ever blessed with a baby I think I won't announce on FB (a lot of people there are old friends or acquaintances but not people I see everyday) I think I will just send personal messages to the people I really want to know but I don't think I will make a broad public announcement. I know how much they hurt me during this rough TTCAL time and I wouldn't want to cause that pain to anybody else going through fertility/loss struggles (stuff people obviously don't post on FB so you never know who it could be).

OK done :) back to being sort of happier...keep thinking about my dream.


----------



## vickyd

Grand i know what you mean about the facebook announcements... I was so ready to delete my account in the end. I have not mentioned my pregnancy at all on facebook. I seriously cannot even think that i might be causing someone else grief like i felt.

Ok you curly haired girls i have a much easier way to manage the frizz. However Athens has a very dry climate so i dont know if that helps or what. I wash my hair and keep it wrapped in a towel until it is just damp. I then apply mousse for curly hair and blow dry but not till completely dry but barely damp. It works great for me!


----------



## VGibs

Allie84 said:


> Good tips, thanks! My hair is pseudo-curly. It's not straight but it's not pretty curly. It's mostly wavy, puffy, and frizzy if left to dry naturally. I blow dry it straight with a paddle brush or leave it to air dry naturally curly. When you mean you put it all to one side, do you mean you swing it over on top of your head? And do you brush it before you blow dry it or just finger comb? I'm trying to develope a good blow drying technique....oh, and do you use a diffuser?

Oh babe GO with the diffuser! It is Gods best invention ever! I have weird wavy hair and when I use my diffuser it becomes this gorgeous" I just got off the back of a motorcycle after having sex with Bon Jovi" kind of hot mess I love it!


----------



## VGibs

As for the facebook thing....well a lot of people on Facebook did not know that I had suffered losses. When we found out about this baby and knew everything was going to be alright I was so excited I couldnt help but want to shout it from the rooftops. What hurt me the most was the nasty messages I got from people about how I should keep my business to myself and not announce something that other people dont have. My SIL had a very very public stillbirth *she got pregnant with a married man and then put the obit in the local paper with his name in great big bold letters and that was how his family found out that he had lost a baby including his wife* and a lot of people told me I was an insensitive asshole for putting my good news on Facebook when she had lost this baby etc. I was heartbroken. I was truly just very excited and the fact that I waited to tell people made some other people so angry with me that they stopped speaking to me alltogether. Being someone with multiple losses I know how hard it is to see others getting what you desire so badly, but on the other end of the stick I also have seen how holding off on telling people can be just as hurtful, especially when you are so excited about something.


----------



## Megg33k

RE: Facebook... I put my ENTIRE IVF journey on there. I didn't want infertility and assisted conception to be a secret anymore. So, obviously, I post everything about my pregnancy now. I couldn't stand seeing people I went to H.S. with talking about their "accidental pregnancies"... like, readily admitting that it was an "oops"... It drove me crazy. But, I worked my ass off for this... So, I definitely blab about it any time I can! Although, I never get tired of seeing BnB girls post about their successes. Its the rest of the world that I could do without! :haha:


----------



## vickyd

Megg i think what you do is a public service! First of all it shows that its not always the easiest thing to have a baby, and you show all your struggles with the ivf and finally the happy ending. I have a few freinds on facebook who have had 4 ivf treatments and still nothing, one with 5 losses and one who has been told she cannot carry a baby. They cry everytime an announcement is made.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone



> when I use my diffuser it becomes this gorgeous" I just got off the back of a motorcycle after having sex with Bon Jovi" kind of hot mess I love it!

Vgibbs I want hair like yours!

As far as the fb thing I dont know what to do I know how hard I found it seeing friends announcing their pregnancy but equally how lovely it is to see Meggs updates, mels and jaymes etc I guess knowing what they have been through I feel happy and it would give me hope. I really dont know whether I will announce it on fb or not if I do it wont be untill after 20 weeks.

Liz sorry the witch got you good to seeing you being positive. Did you say you had a tipped womb, if it is tipped forward I would recommend lying on you tummy after :sex: it worked for me it took me a year to get pregnant first time round this time I got pregnant first month of trying and Im sure lying on my tummy rather than putting my legs in the air helped.

Thanks for the advice about my brother I think my dad is going to suggest he gets some counciling whether he will or not I dont know my only worry with it is that he wont be honest but he has to take responsibility so it is on him now.

Back to the hair converstation I have straight hair with slight wave occasionaly but I have always wanted curly hair which I think is always the way.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I sometimes found it pulled at the heart strings when I saw my friend's pregnancy news on fb, especially when I was very fragile after my ERPC and two mates were having successful big scans (12 weeks and 20 weeks) so seeing their pics was hard. However like vgibs I have been so excited this pregnancy to be pregnant that I do post about it on facebook and haven't really stopped to think if people might be upset by it. It's horrible having everyone around you getting pregnant, but the world DOES keep going even when you are in agony and unfortunately that means some people will have good news as you're having bad.


----------



## grandbleu

Hey girls - thanks for some of your FB thoughts...I suppose it wouldn't really bother me except now losing my baby and then still not being pregnant. I can totally see it the other way as well as just wanting to share some beautiful news with others especially if it's been a hard road. It's true life just happens...bad and good...got to just roll with it sometimes. 

As for hair...I always wanted a perfect combination of curly and straight (perfectly wavy). I get it once in a blue moon when all humidity and dryness and wind in the air make a balanced combination and their joint forces make my hair luxurious for a brief moment in time...normally it's pretty straight and mousey:winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

Well you ladies inspired my hairstyle today so I will have to post a pic later!


----------



## grandbleu

I love pics! Can't wait to see *Vgibs*!


----------



## VGibs

Ta da! Its a bit blurry but I diffused my weird wavy hair and this is kind of the result. My hair is very very heavy right now because I have been waiting three months to get into my hair guy to cut it.


----------



## VGibs

I look like a mean tranny kind of lol


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, I like it VGibs!!! :) Sexy curls! So how do you use a diffuser? I've never actually known.

Sorry about the :witch: Liz. I love your dream, though. I really hope it comes true soon.

I don't mind Facebook announcements myself. There's only one time it's ever bothered me and that was when two friends announced their pregnancies within a week of my loss, but they couldn't help that. Actually the one aspect that did bother me was that they were both announcing their pregnancies at 5 weeks!!!! :shock: (Both gave birth to healthy babies thankfully)


----------



## Megg33k

Vick - I can't imagine being told it was impossible. That would just kill me. So, I can only begin to think how she must feel every time an announcement is made.

In an attempt to make new friends, Kevin and I had gone to dinner with a couple... around our age and struggling with infertility. This must have been almost a year ago now. Regardless, they had tried IVF twice at the same clinic we used and both cycles failed. They decided to start the adoption process instead of trying a 3rd time. I have a hard time blaming them. However, we were blatantly told that we could no longer be friends if we had a baby. It was sort of hurtful to be told upon meeting someone that we could only pursue the friendship until we had a baby. I guess I understand how painful it can be.... obviously. But, I will never understand not being happy for someone who has overcome a massive struggle. I got left behind many, many times... and there was some jealousy, but never to that extent. We never pursued the friendship, because I was determined that we WOULD have our baby. I can't imagine what it would have been like if we'd become close in the last year and then have her abandon the friendship come August. :(


----------



## grandbleu

It's so full and thick *Vgibs* - (read jealous :winkwink:).

*Allie* - thanks I hope it comes true...it was just so vivid...OH was pretty flabbergasted that I actually woke up smiling and was in a super good mood all day long (I'm usually in tears all day my 1st day of the :witch:). In my heart I know it means something. I had the same feelings after my M/C dream only this time a positive thing will happen. I've even told my OH that he has to design and build a chair (he loves that stuff)..."If he builds it...my baby will come..." LOL 

*Megg* - what a strange situation. I don't think I could have stayed friends either...I mean especially knowing that both of you were struggling and knowing if you had a baby and they didn't the relationship is over...that's too many conditions...I never have jealousy toward other fertility strugglers or TTCAL ladies...it's more the "oops we weren't even trying" or "it only took us 1 month" etc. kind of pregnancies that get my ugly green monsters all in a tizzy :winkwink:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie84 said:


> Good tips, thanks! My hair is pseudo-curly. It's not straight but it's not pretty curly. It's mostly wavy, puffy, and frizzy if left to dry naturally. I blow dry it straight with a paddle brush or leave it to air dry naturally curly. When you mean you put it all to one side, do you mean you swing it over on top of your head? And do you brush it before you blow dry it or just finger comb? I'm trying to develope a good blow drying technique....oh, and do you use a diffuser?

yeah, I swing it over to one side. I actually never use a brush in my hair. Once I take the towel off my head, I apply product and then blowdry. Nope I don't use a diffuser at all, but they do help as well.


----------



## NatoPMT

allie, it never ceases to impress me how you like the same telly as me all the way from over there. i see those dotted cross hairs are still there - must be that stupid cd17 temp

For me, i gotta say its hard to see the fb announcements. The way i divide it in my head is if the announcer has had a loss or struggled to get bfp, im happy for them. If the announcer has no idea of the pain of trying, i ignore it and pretend i didnt see the post. I know thats a bit unfair as everyone who wants a baby deserves one whether they have struggled or not, its just the way i process it. 

*"However, we were blatantly told that we could no longer be friends if we had a baby."
*
what??? i have never heard the like. Should i now not be friends with my sister cos she has 3, or my best friend whos 2nd is due next month?? can they _only_ be friends with adopters now?? madonna might not return their calls and serve them right. Im sorry they have been through such a hard time, but bloody hell, get a grip 

Bleu, im sorry for stupid af. This month girl! are you going to try anything else on the ewcm front? lets get a strategy in place. 

Dazed, any more of those symptoms today? are you going to try again tomorrow with a test?

Hearty, how's the head today? did you have a lovely evening last night? 

AFM, i have rumbly feelings in my uterus and sore boobs (but usually have sore (.)(.) - credit: Cazza) - just had a lovely sunday lunch down the pub with my husband and friend. I did very well and only nicked a spoonful of my husbands pudding rather than having one to myself. I have had no chocolate at all today. 

Sugar, hows the deprivation going? will you put a ticker on your sig so i can watch it go down (or is that a bit public)?

lookin good Gibbers!!


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> I look like a mean tranny kind of lol

:rofl:

that really tickled me. not cos you do, but just cos you said you do


----------



## yogi77

Hi everyone,

I agree that it is so hard to watch people announce their pregnancies on FB and my first feeling was always jealousy and anger...and when they announced them right at 5 or 6 weeks I just thought 'how ignorant'. 

But at the same time, who am I to say that some of those people haven't been through a loss themselves already? And they are so excited and happy and deserve to share their happiness. After going through my loss I learned of so many ppl that I knew that had been through losses that I never knew about; and I just told myself that means there are just that many more that have been through it that I will never know about...

Everyone deserves to be happy and share their happiness regardless of being through a loss or not and I just tried to tell myself that everytime I saw an announcement. It didn't make it any easier but I tried to keep in the back of my mind. 

I don't know how I will approach my own pregnancy on FB...I am so aware of others feelings now and wouldn't want to cause the feelings I felt on someone else but at the same time it is wonderful news that I want to scream from the top of a building because it is something we have wanted so much...it's definitely a tricky area!


----------



## Megg33k

No chocolate, Nato? :shock: Good on you!

Yeah, I thought it was a bit extreme to tell someone upon first meeting that the friendship had to end if a baby was born. I mean, its not like I'd had an easy road of things. And, she was one of those "at least you can get pregnant" people... The ones who think that should bring me comfort despite the fact I'd never been able to keep one. It was bizarre. After a quick check, my husband have both been de-friended on FB... I don't know when it happened, but I guess that's that! She said she was fine with it if someone had children when she met them. But, since we had none, she can handle the pregnancy but is done at birth. :shock: I don't know what it takes to get to that level of jaded... but it was really sad... not just from the standpoint that they seemed like nice people who we could have had a friendship with, but also that they were so resistant to have any joy for anyone else who had been through similar struggles. Apparently, they wouldn't even make friends at the fertility clinic because "some of them would get pregnant from their treatments"... Well, DUH! It was a very strange scenario. I do hope Madonna gets back to them so they can find people who share their situation. :haha:

I definitely wouldn't have announced on FB this early if I hadn't put my whole journey there! I don't know that I'd have waited until 12+ weeks... but I'd have wait until 8 or 10 weeks. I just couldn't leave people hanging! LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> But at the same time, who am I to say that some of those people haven't been through a loss themselves already?

word. 

that said, most of my friends know what i have been through, and those announcements i know all about them too so i usually know when people have or not, but maybe not those i don't know very well. If they are friends, i am happy regardless.


----------



## NatoPMT

i shouldnt be judgmental, but they don't sound like people who have values that would make good friends in general. You know, like the people who are jealous if you get a pay rise (not that i ever do cos i am always crap at my jobs and have been sacked from my last 3 jobs) Think you had a lucky escape.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - excellent on the no chocolate...btw you don't look like you need to lose weight in your avatar...just saying...:shrug: PS. I need a plan for EWCM...I'll do the 1 glass of grapefruit (BLEH!) everyday, drink lots of water, 1 mug of green tea, but what else....EPO??? is it worth it and would I see results right away this month??? Dosage/day??? any other natural ways to get my CM abundant and flowing LOL!?


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> i shouldnt be judgmental, but they don't sound like people who have values that would make good friends in general. You know, like the people who are jealous if you get a pay rise (not that i ever do cos i am always crap at my jobs and have been sacked from my last 3 jobs) Think you had a lucky escape.

That's actually an excellent point. I guess that can't be the ONLY subject that they react badly too! Of course, I wish them the best and hope they can adopt quickly and easily! But, yeah... probably for the best!


----------



## heart tree

I just stay away from FB. Problem solved. I check in now and then but try to stay away from it. I doubt I'd make an announcement on it just because I never post there. 

My head hurts a bit thanks for asking Nato. I really enjoyed having some wine but don't enjoy the hangover. I'm meeting up with a friend who is in town from Australia today. I hope my head cooperates. So far it's been a great weekend with good friends. 

I thought AF would be here today. No such luck. That progesterone really works. I didn't take it yesterday. Guess it is still in my system from Friday. I wanted AF to show today so that I could start my next cycle. I've never had a 14 day LP in my life. I'm sure she'll rear her head tomorrow. Sorry she came for you Liz. Glad you are feeling ok though.


----------



## Megg33k

Where are you temps, Hearty? Enjoy the time with your friend!


----------



## NatoPMT

yeah you can do without people who are mean, even if they are in pain 

Bleu - i would start with 2000mg of EPO per day, CD1 to ov. If that doesn't help after a couple of months you can up it to a max of 3000mg. Spread the capsules over the day too

Have you tried Guaifenesin yet? That helped me get the tiniest bit - i am not sure the cough mixtures have enough in them as this mucinex you can get in the states seems to have much higher doses. Its worth a shot though, have 2 x spoons with a glass of water 3 times a day from CD8. Then about an hour or 2 before bd, have 4 spoons. There should be no other active ingredient apart from Guaifenesin in the mixture though - v important. 

try those along with the 1-2 green teas and see how you get on. I find that my ewcm dries up after bd for some reason. So i see loads around CD8-9 then i have to have a day off bd before it comes back, but keep up with the above. The EPO might take a couple of months so start now.


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo at 14 LP hearty, even if you want CD1, its still good news. And cant help thinking you are still in, even if the frer says no.


----------



## Allie84

Megg, I can't believe it about those people!! Good grief! I agree you had a lucky escape...and I also think you posting about your pregnancy on FB so early is different because you shared your IVF story. If you decided to keep quiet about it until even 8 weeks you would have left a lot of people hanging, ha!

Thanks for all of the hair tips. I'm off for a shower now and am going to try to make my hair nicely curly today. 

Nato, well done on no chocolate. It's only noon and I've had a chocolate bar. :blush: I think this weight loss thing is going to suck. I'm going to go for the ticker idea you suggested to Sugar for some sort of accountability. 

Did you guys hear Victoria Beckham is pregnant again?


----------



## grandbleu

I agree with *Megg* - Where are your chart temps (*hearty*) you only have up to the 7th???


----------



## grandbleu

I'm a celeb gossip stalker! Of course...I don't know why it doesn't annoy me...I hope she gets a little girl actually.


----------



## Allie84

Hi, Hearty! I'm happy you're having a good weekend with friends. Woohoo for a 14 day LP! I know you want AF but for an LP that is really awesome. It's probably not only the progesterone but also the Femara at work.


----------



## Dazed

Hey Nato. Nothing new to report here. Actually did another one last night and it was white as a daisy. Cervix feels open now. Boobs still hurt.
Don't know how I feel right now actually. I want to rant and cry but at the same time I'm OK with it. Have to make an appointment with my GP soon to refill my BP meds and I think I will talk to her about it, but I don't know how far I will get since it hasn't been a year of trying since my mc.


----------



## heart tree

Wow VB is pregnant again? 

I put my temps in for yesterday. I didnt take them this morning because I thought AF would be here. Also because of the hangover. If you look at the July 16 chart those are actually my oral temps for this cycle. My temps keep dropping. (ignore all the spotting on that chart). I really don't think I'm pregnant. I think it is the progesterone.


----------



## heart tree

Boo to BFNs Dazed. Boo boo boo.


----------



## NatoPMT

ach, sorry Dazed. You do whatever you gotta do - if you fancy rolling round on the floor kicking and screaming, have a go and see how it feels. Otherwise, a calm steely gaze with a twitching eye is good with me too

whats your approx dpo? 

if its not been a year, you can approach it with the date you started trying before the mc, and the mc counts as a fertility issue. So, if you have been trying 14 months in total and had an mc within that 14 months, you can say you have been trying for 14 months

also, it may take a month or so for the referral and i think you are nearly at a year now? so i would go for the request for a referral anyway. 

Didnt know about Posh. I have to be gracious as i think she's been trying for a while. 

hangover and PMT isnt a good combination, you are doing very well hearty, i would be wandering in the corridors, wailing and threatening to snort chocolate.


----------



## VGibs

How does Posh Spice get pregnant when she is low weight???? I thought you had to eat more then a tic tac a day to get your cycle.....


----------



## heart tree

Virginia thats what bothers me too. She's so underweight. Same with Rachel Zoe. I just don't understand how these women get pregnant and carry babies to term.


----------



## VGibs

grandbleu said:


> *Nato* - excellent on the no chocolate...btw you don't look like you need to lose weight in your avatar...just saying...:shrug: PS. I need a plan for EWCM...I'll do the 1 glass of grapefruit (BLEH!) everyday, drink lots of water, 1 mug of green tea, but what else....EPO??? is it worth it and would I see results right away this month??? Dosage/day??? any other natural ways to get my CM abundant and flowing LOL!?

EPO worked for a lot fo people I know...I just started using it to help soften my cervix, but you need to *ahem* put it where the action happens if ya know what I mean. So Im no help to ya there.


----------



## LucyJ

Im not a fan of VB and surprised shes pregnant as vgibbs and hearty said it amazes me she can get pregnant.

Vgibbs loving the hair.

Well done nato on the no chocolate but it is good for you a Dr said its good for feeling happy apparatently mind you he also said a little bit some of the time.

Hearty glad you had a good time out and are having a good weekend.


----------



## Dazed

Damn Nato, pin the total TTC months on the head!!! I think I'm 14dpo. Cycles aren't as normal as they used to be so I can't even go by cycle length for a test date anymore. I'm definately getting OPKs next cycle. I can't take the guessing game anymore and I can't hold to a schedule for temping. I may try ferning, but I'll have to research it first.


----------



## cazza22

really quick one because im making tea and its running late & burnt due to me fannying around with my nails :haha: Lee's not best pleased that i have logged on my computer that for sure.

I really sorry for the BFN Hearty i really am i like everyone else is still holding out hope for u untill the fat lady sings FX'd for u babe xxx

Nato :wohoo: for restraining on the choccy u good girl u, im still scranning the feraro rochers from chrimbo i heart them!

:wave: all my gorgeous ones

Just thought id post my 17w 4d bump piccy AS PROMISED its only 2 week late :blush:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=154095&stc=1&d=1294604904

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=154094&stc=1&d=1294604894

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=154093&stc=1&d=1294604878

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=154092&stc=1&d=1294604868

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=154091&stc=1&d=1294604857

Sorry for pic overload but had to show you what i meant by feeling HUGE!!! pmsl xxx Lov ya Caz xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0266.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 48









IMG_0272.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 71









IMG_0273.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0274.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 102









IMG_0270.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz, you look awesome! loving the bump! I think I am going to guess boy for you.


----------



## cazza22

Right tea's done i have decided i dont want any anymore it smells yucky!! :rofl:

Im gonna eat a punnet of strawberries and a shit load of ferraro rochers nom nom nom!!!

Thank Mel, ive had mixed opinions on the sex but i must say i have a boy vibe! Its gonna kill me not finding out xxx How r u n almost cooked bump hun?? xxx


----------



## dawny690

*WOW Cazza neat bump I guess Boy for you too xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Love the bump, Caz! Definitely a BOY bump! Looking gorgeous! Love feraro rochers! I have some left too... for the moment! :haha:

Had no clue about VB! I don't follow celeb gossip much. But, I was just trying to convince Kevin to buy me an ultrasound machine because "Tom bought one for Katie"... He didn't know who Tom and Katie were! :dohh: Even when he looked them up, he didn't know they were together! :shock: Jeez! I married someone without a clue!!!

Also... No one is out until AF shows!

Headache killing me!


----------



## dawny690

*I still dont have the  yet xxxx*


----------



## Heulyn

cazza22 said:


> Im gonna eat a punnet of strawberries and a shit load of ferraro rochers nom nom nom!!!

Haha, sounds like a plan, I ate a punnet of strawberries last night, and OH has just bought in a box of Ferrero Rochers for me.... (Think it's to cheer me up as I've been a right grouchy mare all day! Poor man has been in the doghouse for nothing :blush:)

I hope VB has a girl this time, bless her, although HOW she maintains a pregnancy being so SKINNY is beyond me! (I'm only jealous really :haha:)

I feel like the side of a house, and having some mega pains today - hope I make it to 35weeks at least! No-one seems to think I will..... :dohh:

Did I post a bump pic in here yet? x


----------



## cazza22

Thanks heulyn bless ur fella treating you coz ur having a moody day :thumbup: mine just avoids me if im being a bitch :haha:

And nope i dont recall a bump piccy PLZZZ post one bubs is almost cooked and i love seeing ready to burst bumpage xxxx

Meggles Headaches are a bitch especially these ones there sort of like a migrane if you ask me? I had a shocker one on Wednesday it made me throw up it was that bad :cry:
Take some paracetamol n go to bed sweetness xxxxxxx Lov ya's


----------



## Dazed

I know I'm not out till the witch shows Megg.


----------



## Heulyn

cazza22 said:


> Thanks heulyn bless ur fella treating you coz ur having a moody day :thumbup: mine just avoids me if im being a bitch :haha:
> 
> And nope i dont recall a bump piccy PLZZZ post one bubs is almost cooked and i love seeing ready to burst bumpage xxxx

I know yeah, bless him, we've had some right ding-dongs lately though :dohh:
So I guess it's a sort-of apology as well.

Annnd here's the piccy :blush:
 



Attached Files:







ZBump32+2.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Megg33k

I think 4pm is a bit early for bed... even for me. Its eased a bit now... I think!

Love the pic, Heulyn!!! :) Gorgeous bump!

My next bump pic comes Tues... and I think the bloat is getting worse AGAIN!


----------



## Heulyn

Megg33k said:


> I think 4pm is a bit early for bed... even for me. Its eased a bit now... I think!
> 
> Love the pic, Heulyn!!! :) Gorgeous bump!
> 
> My next bump pic comes Tues... and I think the bloat is getting worse AGAIN!

It's almost 10pm here :haha:

Thankyooooouu :)

And the "bloat" might not be just bloat you know! x


----------



## dawny690

*Gorgeous bump Heulyn do you know what baby is? xxxx*


----------



## cazza22

Gorgeous Bump Heulyn xxx Is it a blue bump or pink bump? xxx


----------



## Heulyn

dawny690 said:


> *Gorgeous bump Heulyn do you know what baby is? xxxx*




cazza22 said:


> Gorgeous Bump Heulyn xxx Is it a blue bump or pink bump? xxx

Thank you girlies :kiss:

I don't know what flavour we're having, what d'ya reckon?


----------



## cazza22

Heulyn said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> *Gorgeous bump Heulyn do you know what baby is? xxxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Bump Heulyn xxx Is it a blue bump or pink bump? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you girlies :kiss:
> 
> I don't know what flavour we're having, what d'ya reckon?Click to expand...

Hmmmm dya know what, Im gonna guess boy because your carrying just like my sister did with my nephew Dawson quite high up  xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Heulyn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I think 4pm is a bit early for bed... even for me. Its eased a bit now... I think!
> 
> Love the pic, Heulyn!!! :) Gorgeous bump!
> 
> My next bump pic comes Tues... and I think the bloat is getting worse AGAIN!
> 
> It's almost 10pm here :haha:
> 
> Thankyooooouu :)
> 
> And the "bloat" might not be just bloat you know! xClick to expand...

At 7 weeks? It can't possibly be anything else! But, I feel HUGE already. Funny... I worried that I'd never show because I'm so fluffy... but apparently, that's not the case at all! All my "bloat" or "bump" is above the waist... I don't understand why all the expansion is so high, when the baby is obviously pretty far down in my pelvis!

I'm guessing boy!


----------



## Heulyn

I should start a poll! That can go on my to do list in the morning :D

Meg, I didn't think I'd show either, but at 10weeks I was definately noticing that my pants didn't fit quite right.....

Cazza, most people have said a girl 'coz it's high up, nice to hear it could be either way :)


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz - doing good....hoping the lo holds out for a few more weeks yet before he decides to make an entrance. He's sitting very low already. Gotta get in to see another doctor again in a couple weeks, and will know more as to what is going on. I have gestational diabetes now, so they will have to monitor baby's size. Your instinct is probably right. Right off the bat, I said this was a boy....but as time went on, I changed my mind because I was comparing myself to two friends and I decided I looked more like the one that was having a girl....I should have stayed with my original instinct, as it was right! Mother's know :)


Heulyn - great bump picture!! And I hear ya....all of a sudden, this week I have turned into a complete bitch. I think OH is starting to avoid me....but if he wouldn't do stupid things, then maybe I wouldn't be a bitch to him! :haha: I guess boy for you as well. 

Megg - I would say you are carrying higher up. I've been finding that people who are having boys end up carrying a lot lower then those that have had girls.


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm... So, maybe I'll get a pink bump after all! :)

I'm actually REALLY anxious to do my next pic. I feel enormous in the mirror... I feel like I should do an unofficial one just for me so I can see what to expect Tuesday.

OMG @ 33weeks tomorrow, Mel!


----------



## Heulyn

msarkozi said:


> Cazz -* doing good....hoping the lo holds out for a few more weeks yet before he decides to make an entrance. He's sitting very low already. *
> 
> Heulyn - great bump picture!! And I hear ya....all of a sudden, this week I have turned into a complete bitch. I think OH is starting to avoid me....but if he wouldn't do stupid things, then maybe I wouldn't be a bitch to him! :haha: I guess boy for you as well.
> 
> Megg - I would say you are carrying higher up. I've been finding that people who are having *boys end up carrying a lot lower then those that have had girls*.

Msarkozi, my LO has been in "go" position for a while now, and the head is really low (even though I'm carrying high iykwim?). It's been really painful the last week or so, and we're just hoping for a couple more weeks too!

Thankyoou :)
OH is definately trying to avoid me I think :haha:
But it's true - if he wasn't being so dumb, I wouldn't get so mad! :haha:
(although tbf today wasn't his fault.... his friend has a habit of just turning up on our door un-announcd and un-invited, and then sitting here playing xbox for HOURS, often really late into the evening! GRRR!!!)

And I found the same with bumps being high and low.... generally boy = low and girl = high, although you can never really tell that way :dohh:


----------



## Sparkly

Some gorgeous bump pics knocking about tonight ladies :happydance:
As you know Meg, I too am a fluffy chick, and my 6 week bump looked the same as yours, it was above the waist, i was very bloated with constipation though, so I put it down to that.
Loving the new ticker Dawny :thumbup:....my diet starts tomorrow, I think I will have to get a new ticker up too!


----------



## msarkozi

I know!! bring on the end! lol!!! 7 weeks left to go, but I don't think I am going to make all 7 weeks.....but I tell ya, god help me and anyone near me if I go over!!! :haha: On a happy note, all the baby stuff is now washed!! yah!! Just gotta start packing hospital bags.....

I actually got a call from the Red Deer hospital last night...I couldn't answer the phone and when I listened to the message, I was kinda shocked. They wanted me to phone them back so I could answer some questions for when I go there to have the baby. Apparently they didn't get the memo that I lost that baby, and I have no intentions of going there to have this baby! I'm not phoning them back at all....so if they call me again and I answer the phone, I will be sure to let them know......that baby was due in 9 more days though.....


----------



## msarkozi

Heulyn - I hear you on the pain! my back has been killing me!! and OH REALLY pissed me off a few days ago by telling one of his friends that we would buy him a plane ticket from the east coast to here and that he can live with us!!! FM!!! I am totally pissed about the whole situation!


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Some gorgeous bump pics knocking about tonight ladies :happydance:
> As you know Meg, I too am a fluffy chick, and my 6 week bump looked the same as yours, it was above the waist, i was very bloated with constipation though, so I put it down to that.
> Loving the new ticker Dawny :thumbup:....my diet starts tomorrow, I think I will have to get a new ticker up too!

Hmm... I'm not really all that constipated... I don't think. Although, I've heard you can be quite constipated even if you're going fairly regularly. I honestly don't pay attention to when/how often it happens. I haven't noticed.

So, I'm curious... How did your bump progress from there? Because, I'm wondering if all of my "showing" is going to remain above the waist? I really don't mind if it does... It'll hide the wobblier bits below the waist! :haha:



msarkozi said:


> I know!! bring on the end! lol!!! 7 weeks left to go, but I don't think I am going to make all 7 weeks.....but I tell ya, god help me and anyone near me if I go over!!! :haha: On a happy note, all the baby stuff is now washed!! yah!! Just gotta start packing hospital bags.....
> 
> I actually got a call from the Red Deer hospital last night...I couldn't answer the phone and when I listened to the message, I was kinda shocked. They wanted me to phone them back so I could answer some questions for when I go there to have the baby. Apparently they didn't get the memo that I lost that baby, and I have no intentions of going there to have this baby! I'm not phoning them back at all....so if they call me again and I answer the phone, I will be sure to let them know......that baby was due in 9 more days though.....

:hugs: That was a shitty phone call to get!


----------



## yogi77

great bump pics ladies! 

wow Mel, that must be a bittersweet phone call to get from the hospital...you aren't far behind with your baby this time though...:hugs:


----------



## Heulyn

msarkozi said:


> I know!! bring on the end! lol!!! 7 weeks left to go, but I don't think I am going to make all 7 weeks.....but I tell ya, god help me and anyone near me if I go over!!! :haha: On a happy note, all the baby stuff is now washed!! yah!! Just gotta start packing hospital bags.....
> 
> I actually got a call from the Red Deer hospital last night...I couldn't answer the phone and when I listened to the message, I was kinda shocked. They wanted me to phone them back so I could answer some questions for when I go there to have the baby. Apparently they didn't get the memo that I lost that baby, and I have no intentions of going there to have this baby! I'm not phoning them back at all....so if they call me again and I answer the phone, I will be sure to let them know......that baby was due in 9 more days though.....




msarkozi said:


> Heulyn - I hear you on the pain! my back has been killing me!! and OH REALLY pissed me off a few days ago by telling one of his friends that we would buy him a plane ticket from the east coast to here and that he can live with us!!! FM!!! I am totally pissed about the whole situation!

Oh jeez, I think they may just put me in isolation if I go over, because I'll be killing people :haha:
I've not washed any of my baby stuff yet :blush:, but we do have big plans for this coming week with regard to the nursery, bags, clothes etc.

Oooh, those calls are nasty, people should communicate!
I had a few of them after my 1st m/c, and had loads of mailings and stuff too, it's really hard sometimes. At one point the MW rang me up to ask why I hadn't booked an appt with her... I was like :dohh:
That's mostly the reason I didn't tell many people about my 2nd m/c, as it was early on, and I didn't want the hassle - I just went through EPAU, thank god!

:hugs:

AND WTF about your DH's friend? Does your DH not realise that you're about to give birth??? I thought mine was bad  At least his friend is not LIVING here!



Megg33k said:


> So, I'm curious... How did your bump progress from there? Because, I'm wondering if all of my "showing" is going to remain above the waist? I really don't mind if it does... It'll hide the wobblier bits below the waist! :haha:

I hide all my wobblier bits too - over the bump pants are great :)


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls, have just skim read so apologies if I've missed things.

Great bump pics!:thumbup:Cazza I can't believe the size of your bump at 17 weeks. It's gorgeous and all lovely and neat!

Dazed sorry about the BFN but fingers crossed for you.

Bleu sorry the witch has got you hun.:growlmad:

Hearty sorry you think you're out, but yay to a hangover and having a good night out.

I've got mixed feeling about fb statuses and updates. On one hand I like seeing them and am really happy for the person, but on another if I'm having a particularly raw day, it hurts when you're seeing lots of scan photos staring at you in the face when you log on.
I don't know if I would ever post anything up, but that's more because I'd feel a bit like I was jinxing myself. Silly I know!

I've got an appt tomorrow at Sheffield Care clinic to find out a bit more about the egg sharing process. It's only an informal appt, but feeling a bit nervous about it. 

x


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> So, I'm curious... How did your bump progress from there? Because, I'm wondering if all of my "showing" is going to remain above the waist? I really don't mind if it does... It'll hide the wobblier bits below the waist! :haha:

It was in my last pregnancy so it didn't progress beyond that, but I was wondering how it would have gone. With Ben my bump started low, but I was slimmer then :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Meggles....it was shitty, but I was able to shrug it off. I have enough to be pissed off about lately, so I can't fit anything else in there to worry about as well :haha:


----------



## yogi77

I remember after my MC the hospital phoned me to remind me of my upcoming "dating scan" and I was so angry and upset that there was no communication. I had even asked my doctor if I had to cancel the ultrasound and she said "oh no not at all don't worry about that"...yet obviously nothing had been done about it. :cry:


----------



## Dazed

With my mc I had to cancel my appt myself. Had to explain why and my heart just broke!


----------



## msarkozi

I had a phone call from my doctor's office as well a few days after the mc, to let me know when my u/s was. Just come to think of it, the hospital already knew I mc'd, as I was in emergency there......it just goes to show there really is a lack of communication anywhere you go!


----------



## dawny690

*Heulyn I say  for you xxxx*


----------



## Dazed

I say team pink too Heulyn.


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of getting some "over the bump" pants soon... just so I can enjoy the way I look a bit more!



Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm curious... How did your bump progress from there? Because, I'm wondering if all of my "showing" is going to remain above the waist? I really don't mind if it does... It'll hide the wobblier bits below the waist! :haha:
> 
> It was in my last pregnancy so it didn't progress beyond that, but I was wondering how it would have gone. With Ben my bump started low, but I was slimmer then :shrug:Click to expand...

Ah, I gotcha. Sorry about that. I thought you meant with Ben! Well, I'll find out how your bump progresses soon enough... You're time is coming! However, I think you're much thinner than me now.



msarkozi said:


> Thanks Meggles....it was shitty, but I was able to shrug it off. I have enough to be pissed off about lately, so I can't fit anything else in there to worry about as well :haha:

Right? :hugs: Stupid hospital!


I had a crap experience today with past pregnancy too... I went to a website and it showed me logged in... and it had my due date as June 27, 2010... So, it was telling me about the things my 6 month old baby should be doing. Thanks, random website!


----------



## yogi77

I almost need new pants or something because I already can't do up half of my jeans...:wacko:


----------



## NatoPMT

I cant sleep again so have got up for a banana and a moan

Luce, thats my problem, i cant just do a little bit, i have to have loads and end up with it all over mine face

Dazed - i think its a good idea to get some opks in, and take some of the guess work out. 

Ahh Cazza, just look at you. And your leggings which have caught my eye. You look amazing. Bugger to the headache though, no fair if you throw up the ferreros

and same to you Heulyn

I have no idea how people know what the baby is from looking at the bump, is it high for a girl? ahh yes, confirmed by meggs post

Yes to weight tickers. For all. Weight tickers for everyone. I might have to get one but mine will just go up 

Mel, remembering your angel x

Sugar, good luck tomorrow. The egg sharing is a great idea and i hope that you get things sorted for it and get a good price

right, i must try and sleep. ready, set, sleep.

Nope, still awake. Didnt work.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey Nato sorry you can't sleep hun. I had what was meant to be a sneaky nap at 5pm and ended up zonked out fr 2 hrs. I'm now wide awake:growlmad:


----------



## NatoPMT

i didnt get up till noon. we are naughty.


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha I feel better now! When's your appt with Mr T?


----------



## Megg33k

I remember when I used to get up at noon... Now I go to bed at 8pm! :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

You're growing a baby Megg, I'm not sure what my excuse is. Probably just laziness:haha:

Right I'm going to try and go to bed now. Got to get up early for my appt tomorrow and want to be at least half alert.

Night all
x


----------



## Megg33k

Update as soon as you can, Sugar!


----------



## msarkozi

Yogi - I have been in maternity clothes since 9 weeks, and it was a struggle to wait that long! 

Thanks Nato :hugs: 

hmmmm, weight tickers eh?! I stepped on the scale not too long ago, and I actually lost some weight...not sure if it is thanks to the GD, or just because I have been on my feet all day?!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone,

Oh, Cazz, I just love your bump! It is so perfect and lovely! You've definitely 'popped', I think! :hugs:

I'm so sorry to everyone that had reminders of your MCs by the hospital. :hugs: Mine also did that. The OBGYN office called to book an appointment/ultrasound. It was the same hospital I had the MC in.

Heulyn, you're starting to look like the end is near. Lovely bump.

Sugar, good luck tomorrow at you're appointment. I hope it's super informative. I'm very curious to know what they say.

Dazed, sorry about the BFN girlie. I hate looking at a blank FRER....:hugs:

I can't remember anything I've read, darn it. I'm watching New Moon (don't judge) and getting distracted.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> I have no idea how people know what the baby is from looking at the bump, is it high for a girl? ahh yes, confirmed by meggs post

You see my bump changes throughout the day. In the morning it's more long and flat where i've been asleep, then it goes very low, then once i've eaten lunch it goes really high for the rest of the day! It's been all front since the beginning, but this week it's started filling out on the sides. All very weird.

I never got any hospital fuck ups thank god, but I did get SO sick of having to talk through my medical history of miscarriages at every appointment. Sometimes twice during one appointment with two different drs/nurses. When we had our emergency scan at 7+5 this time I honestly though my husband was going to kick off because he was sick of people making me re-live the miscarriages every time in detail. My consultant did it at my 21wk appointment too, which is horrible as I HAVE to put my MCs at the back of my mind during this pregnancy or I will go insane.

Anyway happy monday everyone! I only have a couple of days at work this week as I have some holiday to use up so not too bad monday blues. Although had a bit of a nightmare yesterday with some painful ligament pains and the baby just having a bit of a quiet day which I got myself in a tizz about (damn, this is when I wish I had started a journal) but hoping everything will be ok. I've felt it moving this morning already so hopefully it'll be a busy bee today.


----------



## Razcox

Allie - I use frizzease on it and they have done a few layers to get all the dead dry bits off. Its also lightened the weight which helps the curl. I don&#8217;t blow dry mine as my hair HATES the hair dryer and goes super frizzy when I try it. 

Vgibs - Love the hair and you don&#8217;t look like a mean tranny at all!! LOL

Megg - What an odd condition to put onto a friendship! They are almost wishing you to fail in your IVF attempts just so they have someone to share the failure with!! Very strange if you ask me. I agree with Grandbleu I am fine with people who have been TTC for a while or had losses getting knocked up before me it&#8217;s the 'opps' group that wind me up.

Nato - No chocolate are you mad women!?

Hearty - Yeah for the 14 day LP even if the BFN did suck ass, has AF shown up yet?

Dazed - BOOOOOOOOOO! For the BFN. Re the doctors I doubt they will be willing to do anything. We went 12 months after our MC and they basically said we got pregnant once so to just keep trying for another 12 months! Really unhelpful and didn&#8217;t give a monkeys.

Cazza - Love the bump, looking fab! I also think boy.

Heulyn - Another lovely bump! And I am guessing another boy in there.

Mel - What a crappy phone call to get and sorry about the Gestational diabetes hun x How you feeling today?

Sugar - Good luck today, update us when you get back and let us know how it went. 

Grandbleu - Wow what a very powerful dream hun! Sorry AF got you but glad you are ok with it x I always feel sad when I see other people on FB going on about being pregnant but at the same time they have every right to be excited about the new life inside them. I know they are not being hurtful and that they don&#8217;t know my history. At my last MC I really felt like posting about it on FB but didn&#8217;t because I know a lot of my and DH family would think it 'inappropriate'. Looking back I wish I had now as its nothing to do with them how I deal with my MMC. When I get that scan at 12 weeks and everything is ok I am going to announce it on FB and share it with my friends because that&#8217;s one of the things I have missed out on before and really wanted to do.

AFM - Well still waiting, waiting for AF, waiting to TTC again, waiting to hear from the FS and waiting to hear about working part time! Oh and waiting for puppies, which you can sort of feel moving now, its like bubbles on your hand :)

Had my first weigh in of the diet yesterday as well and lost 4lb getting my BMI to 30.6 in just a week :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

The main reason I went with a midwife was because my doctor in my first pre natal appointment made me repeat "I had a misscarriage not a LMP" SEVEN freaking times. I had just had it 5 weeks before and was totally freaking out about this new pregnancy and she made me say it SEVEN times. Then she told me I was too obese to have my baby at our local hospital and I WOULD get diabetes and I WOULD get pre eclampsia so I needed to be high risk. Well after watching my sister labor and deliver in the hospital she wanted me to go to, *they made her labor in the bleeping waiting room for almost 7 hours before they would give her a room, they had a "family" room with couches and whatnot but an intern was sleeping in there and the nurses would not make him move* I was TERRIFIED to labor there. So I went with a midwife for my primary care. Best choice I ever made!


----------



## NatoPMT

well i dreamt i was in my university hall of residence bedroom and i heard my tutor call my name, so i looked out of the window and he was on a sun lounger in fluoro orange trunks in Miami. 

not quite so prophetic. I hope

I havent made the app with Mr T yet sugar. i will at the end of Jan, so i then have this and next month before i actually get going with ivf. im scared to try.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Allie. It wasn't a FRER, it was a $ cheapie.

Raz, thats what I'm suspecting. The doc at my GP I'm going to try to see for my prescription refill also had a MC so I'm hoping she will understand, but I'm prepaired for her to be a typical doctor as well. Here's hoping.

ATM still no AF. If it doesn't show its ugly face tomorrow I will try another cheapy and if still BFN I will wait until Saturday.


----------



## Dazed

Oh Nato, don't be scared. I'm sure everything will work out and I hope that you won't actually need it and you get your BFP between now and when you actually have your appt.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Loving the bump pictures you are both looking gorgeous and I'm going to guess both boy bumps.

Mel sorry you went through that why cant these places check their notes I had a midwife call me after my first loss just as I had gone back to work and was getting myself back on my feet to remind to book my 16 week appointmenr it was like a kick in the teeth and I know the mmc was in my notes it dosent take much to check before calling.

Cesca I hate having to go over my mc's I had to do it when I had tne scan I they have this massive file on me which has it all in why cant they just look at that rather than making you talk it through and I know when I see the midwife I will have to do it all over again.

Vgibbs oh my god thats awful cant believe a dr would speak to you like that all drs should have a course in sensitivity and how to speak to patients when they are training. Its one of the reasons I said ok to having a medical student in when we had our scan last week and we had 2 when we had the last mc confirmed.

Nato odd dream it sounds like you have a good plan and dont be scared Im hoping this month will be your month.

Sugar good luck with your appointment hope it goes well.

Raz thats a lot of waiting hope you dont have to wait to much longer. When are the puppies due that must be an an amazing feeling to feel them move.


----------



## Razcox

The puppies are due in 3 weeks :happydance:

Ok my body is being mean to me so can someone tell it to stop please??? My (.Y.) are ichy and my bra hurts, i have lots of yellow snotty CM and i felt really queasy yesterday and this morning. But there is no way i could be pregnant we only DTD 3 times since the MMC and one of those was in the car :blush: so no legs in the air or anything . . . Just feels mean to be getting symptoms when they mean nothing


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Allie - I use frizzease on it and they have done a few layers to get all the dead dry bits off. Its also lightened the weight which helps the curl. I don&#8217;t blow dry mine as my hair HATES the hair dryer and goes super frizzy when I try it.
> 
> Vgibs - Love the hair and you don&#8217;t look like a mean tranny at all!! LOL
> 
> Megg - What an odd condition to put onto a friendship! They are almost wishing you to fail in your IVF attempts just so they have someone to share the failure with!! Very strange if you ask me. I agree with Grandbleu I am fine with people who have been TTC for a while or had losses getting knocked up before me it&#8217;s the 'opps' group that wind me up.
> 
> Nato - No chocolate are you mad women!?
> 
> Hearty - Yeah for the 14 day LP even if the BFN did suck ass, has AF shown up yet?
> 
> Dazed - BOOOOOOOOOO! For the BFN. Re the doctors I doubt they will be willing to do anything. We went 12 months after our MC and they basically said we got pregnant once so to just keep trying for another 12 months! Really unhelpful and didn&#8217;t give a monkeys.
> 
> Cazza - Love the bump, looking fab! I also think boy.
> 
> Heulyn - Another lovely bump! And I am guessing another boy in there.
> 
> Mel - What a crappy phone call to get and sorry about the Gestational diabetes hun x How you feeling today?
> 
> Sugar - Good luck today, update us when you get back and let us know how it went.
> 
> Grandbleu - Wow what a very powerful dream hun! Sorry AF got you but glad you are ok with it x I always feel sad when I see other people on FB going on about being pregnant but at the same time they have every right to be excited about the new life inside them. I know they are not being hurtful and that they don&#8217;t know my history. At my last MC I really felt like posting about it on FB but didn&#8217;t because I know a lot of my and DH family would think it 'inappropriate'. Looking back I wish I had now as its nothing to do with them how I deal with my MMC. When I get that scan at 12 weeks and everything is ok I am going to announce it on FB and share it with my friends because that&#8217;s one of the things I have missed out on before and really wanted to do.
> 
> AFM - Well still waiting, waiting for AF, waiting to TTC again, waiting to hear from the FS and waiting to hear about working part time! Oh and waiting for puppies, which you can sort of feel moving now, its like bubbles on your hand :)
> 
> Had my first weigh in of the diet yesterday as well and lost 4lb getting my BMI to 30.6 in just a week :happydance:


Oh... Here's the kicker... This was BEFORE we were under the care of a fertility specialist yet. We were still trying naturally. AND... You ready? I was waiting to find out if I was pregnant... and I WAS! It was my 2nd loss. They never even knew about it, because I didn't put anything about it on FB since I figured "why bother? it won't last"... I still feel pretty bad about that, even if it turned out to be true.

You have a lot of waiting to do! I hope time flies by for you!!!



VGibs said:


> The main reason I went with a midwife was because my doctor in my first pre natal appointment made me repeat "I had a misscarriage not a LMP" SEVEN freaking times. I had just had it 5 weeks before and was totally freaking out about this new pregnancy and she made me say it SEVEN times. Then she told me I was too obese to have my baby at our local hospital and I WOULD get diabetes and I WOULD get pre eclampsia so I needed to be high risk. Well after watching my sister labor and deliver in the hospital she wanted me to go to, *they made her labor in the bleeping waiting room for almost 7 hours before they would give her a room, they had a "family" room with couches and whatnot but an intern was sleeping in there and the nurses would not make him move* I was TERRIFIED to labor there. So I went with a midwife for my primary care. Best choice I ever made!

]

OMG! What'a nightmare! I don't blame you for that!



NatoPMT said:


> well i dreamt i was in my university hall of residence bedroom and i heard my tutor call my name, so i looked out of the window and he was on a sun lounger in fluoro orange trunks in Miami.
> 
> not quite so prophetic. I hope
> 
> I havent made the app with Mr T yet sugar. i will at the end of Jan, so i then have this and next month before i actually get going with ivf. im scared to try.

I actually sort of enjoyed not trying for a couple of months prior to the IVF. I kept worrying about what would happen to my treatment timeline if we tried and had a failed pregnancy in that time. I imagine they would have made me wait longer for my body to "heal" from the loss. So, I wasn't too bothered by not trying. Granted, I don't know what the chances are of that being the outcome of trying... probably low... but I was too scared. However, lots and lots of girls manage to conceive right before starting treatment. Its weird, but its not uncommon at all! You'll know what's best for you. And, you're decision will work out perfect!



Dazed said:


> Thanks Allie. It wasn't a FRER, it was a $ cheapie.
> 
> Raz, thats what I'm suspecting. The doc at my GP I'm going to try to see for my prescription refill also had a MC so I'm hoping she will understand, but I'm prepaired for her to be a typical doctor as well. Here's hoping.
> 
> ATM still no AF. If it doesn't show its ugly face tomorrow I will try another cheapy and if still BFN I will wait until Saturday.

I like that AF hasn't shown... I don't like the BFN's! Hmm... Saturday is faaaaaaaar! Hoping that cheapy goes + tomorrow!



Razcox said:


> The puppies are due in 3 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Ok my body is being mean to me so can someone tell it to stop please??? My (.Y.) are ichy and my bra hurts, i have lots of yellow snotty CM and i felt really queasy yesterday and this morning. But there is no way i could be pregnant we only DTD 3 times since the MMC and one of those was in the car :blush: so no legs in the air or anything . . . Just feels mean to be getting symptoms when they mean nothing

Yes, there is no way that anyone ever got pregnant from car sex... EVER. :rolleyes: C'mon now... You know as well as I do that your reasoning does NOT mean you can't be pregnant. That's just silly!


----------



## vickyd

Megg you are so right. I mean pregnant from car sex has been scientifically proven to be a safe sex practice!!!!!!
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Razcox

LOL what i meant was we had not pre seed, softcups or any other of my TTC stuff and there was lots of ummm leakage!


----------



## vickyd

Raz youre cracking me up babes! Come on you dont always need pre-seed and soft cups! Im sure preople had babies before this stuff was invented!
Try and be open-minded, you could be pregnant!


----------



## Razcox

I guess after 2 years TTC i have no faith in my fertility without aid and well timed BDing which is why i am doubtful. I have no idea when i OVed only that my temps are post OV now . . .


----------



## VGibs

Raz - Yay for puppies! My doggy is dying at the moment :( She is 18 years old and well passed her prime but she has been such a good dog and I am going to miss her a lot :(


----------



## LucyJ

Raz as they say it only takes the one time and have to bring up the lovely sassy here who wasnt trying and she was 100% sure she wasnt as they were using the withdraw method I believe and now look at her very very pregnant. Im just saying dont rule yourself out completely.

Oh my got 3 weeks till the puppies are due thats so exicting and quick.


----------



## Megg33k

Shall I go about reminding you how Sassy got knocked up? :coolio:


----------



## LucyJ

:haha: great minds Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

I see that! I didn't even notice it after I posted... but how funny! You'll be a blueberry in 2 days!


----------



## msarkozi

awe Virginia, I feel for you. I lost my dog in June, and I can't get over it at all. I don't know if it's because I am pregnant that I am unable to move on from him, or if it is just because I miss him so much. I actually dreamed about him last night. I dreamt that mom and I were back in the vet again, putting him down, and reliving the whole thing...but then a few hours later, the vet called us and told us Samsun was alive again. I was so happy! It's so hard to lose our fur babies!

Raz - I hope you are knocked up :)


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone!

Nice bumps girls:thumbup: I can't wait until all of us are able to show off our baby bumps... hopefully sooner rather than later.

Raz- how exciting! puppies in 3 weeks! And who knows maybe car sex was just what you needed to get your dream baby. FX

Nato- looks like we are cycle buddies! I was pretty bummed to start af the day after Christmas but it looks like my cycles are finally wrking them selves out. 

Melissa & Virginia- sorry about your dogs:hugs: losing an animal is like losing a family member. I dont know what I would do if I lost my cat, Niko.

AFM- it looks like licorice root worked its magic for me and helped regulate my cycles... today looks like O day:happydance: Its funny because at the end of every year my cycles go all crazy but it helps me regulate because then my January cycles always start pretty much on the same day since I've been ttc. I've always wanted a Halloween baby and now my cycle is matching up perfectly for next month:D


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Halloween baby, FTW! :)


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girlies.

Raz I'm excited for you dog and you! Those symptoms are sounding promising my love and well done on the fab weight loss!:thumbup:

Dazed sorry about the BFN but you're defo not out yet. How old are you if you don't mind me asking? Cos I'm 35, the Doctors started doing blood tests on me before the 12 month mark. 

VGibs sorry to hear about your dog, that's sad.

Nato anything could happen between now and your appt with Mr T. I've also heard that some women actually let go of stress and tension and a BFP occurs when they decide to start fertility treatment, so get that appt made!:haha: I will be your IVF buddy if it comes down to that for both of us:hugs:

Hoping good luck this month!

Hi to all the other girls. Hope newish preggos are feeling ok:thumbup:

AFM First bit of news, I have a date for my lap!:happydance::happydance:It's the 9th Feb, so fairly soon. All of my pestering has finally worked. Worried about what they might find, but least I'll know what's what.

My appt at the fertility clinic went well. Was very impressed with the place, lovely staff and she went through the whole egg share process. I filled loads of forms in about family history etc and the fertility nurse weighed me and took my height. She thinks Mal's morphology is on the low side, but we would have to see the Consultant who would make the final decision.

Next step is to wait to see what happens with my lap, then I would have to have a scan, AMH test and loads of screening tests. The whole IVF process after the lap could be done and dusted in 3/4 months if I was accepted to egg share. We've got a lot to think about, but just want this lap out of the way first.

Have a good day everyone
x


----------



## Dazed

I'll be 29 in about a month Sugar.


----------



## Dazed

Oh crap.... really... 29!


----------



## Razcox

I'm 28 in a month and 10 days . . . Eeeeek


----------



## sugarlove

How long have you been trying for in total Dazed? 29 is still a young pup!


----------



## LucyJ

Yay sugar 9th Feb thats not that far away so pleased you've got a date I know its scary but at least you will know what your dealing with. Glad your appointment went well and you got lots of information. 

Dazed does your dr know how long you've been trying if he doesnt then lie that was advice a friend gave to me as when she was trying to get pregnant they wouldnt do anything untill they'd been trying for 18 months. I was lucky my dr referred us earlier than most dr (as it was I got pregnant just before our appointment) so I didnt have to lie but it doesnt do any harm and if it speeds the process up then its good. I also cried when I saw my dr which I think helped.


----------



## Dazed

About 14months total. It took my 4 cycles to concieve the first time and I'm currently on cycle 8. Maybe I'm being too impatient.


----------



## heart tree

Good morning. Just had time to skim. Nato, I noticed your Ov date changed. Nice work. I got pregnant the first time right after I was prescribed Clomid. I never ended up taking it. I know another girl who was about to start IUI and got pregnant right before. You could easily get pregnant right before pursuing IVF. Just sayin'

Sugar, glad you are getting your lap done. You are doing everything to get your baby. I'm so happy for you.

Amber, congrats on the Ov. Go get your man!

Hi to all the preggos. Gorgeous bumps. 

Hi to all the non preggos. Lisa, I really hope you get a BFP.

Please girls in your 20's, no crying. You are still so young. Take it from a 36 year old. You still have loads of time. 

Well, AF is taking her time, but she is definitely starting. I've had a little spotting today and can feel her coming on. She'll be here by nightfall or tomorrow morning at the latest. 

Tim might have to go out of town for business. I&#8217;m scared they are going to send him when I Ov. I hope they make the decision about the travel plans today because if he is going to be gone, I&#8217;m not going to take the Femara. That way, I can prolong Ov and maybe catch it when he comes home. Also, I don&#8217;t want to do a round of the meds for no reason.

If he doesn&#8217;t go during Ov, it looks like the Femara will make me Ov on a Monday. Historically speaking, we&#8217;ve never done well when I Ov at the beginning of the week. It&#8217;s so dumb, but we never have the energy to BD on a Monday. I really wish this whole process could be easier. 

I&#8217;m going to have a serious sit down talk with Tim about IUI and surrogacy. I need gauge where he stands. I&#8217;m not looking forward to the conversation. I also want to talk to him about his commitment. He stopped taking vitamins, isn&#8217;t exercising, still smokes pot at least once a week and drinks a few times a week. I&#8217;m tired of being the only one who has had to change my lifestyle. It&#8217;s his turn now. Just because he had a good SA 2 years ago doesn&#8217;t mean they are still as good. We&#8217;ll have that talk after AF ends. I think I&#8217;ll be too emotional during AF. 

I hope you all are getting through Monday.


----------



## Dazed

Mmm, Doc knows I mc'ed but doesn't know how long I've been trying and its not like we were "safe" during my tiny break.


----------



## Dazed

Oh Amanda, I don't mean to offend anyone. :hugs: I know I'm still young, I'm just getting concerned, thats all.


----------



## heart tree

You didn't offend! Trust me, I felt worried when I turned 29 and even 30 and still wasn't even ttc. I knew I wanted kids, but my husband wasn't ready (we weren't even married at that point). Looking back though, I see how much time I did have. Especially if I had started ttc back then. I'm just trying to reassure you that you still have time on your side.

When I went to see the FS, she did my follicle count and said I was above average for my age group. She told me that even when I turn 40, I'll be above average for the number of eggs that most 40 year olds have. That was good to hear. I felt like I was handed a little time, even at the ripe old age of 36!


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Hey girlies.
> 
> Raz I'm excited for you dog and you! Those symptoms are sounding promising my love and well done on the fab weight loss!:thumbup:
> 
> Dazed sorry about the BFN but you're defo not out yet. How old are you if you don't mind me asking? Cos I'm 35, the Doctors started doing blood tests on me before the 12 month mark.
> 
> VGibs sorry to hear about your dog, that's sad.
> 
> Nato anything could happen between now and your appt with Mr T. I've also heard that some women actually let go of stress and tension and a BFP occurs when they decide to start fertility treatment, so get that appt made!:haha: I will be your IVF buddy if it comes down to that for both of us:hugs:
> 
> Hoping good luck this month!
> 
> Hi to all the other girls. Hope newish preggos are feeling ok:thumbup:
> 
> AFM First bit of news, I have a date for my lap!:happydance::happydance:It's the 9th Feb, so fairly soon. All of my pestering has finally worked. Worried about what they might find, but least I'll know what's what.
> 
> My appt at the fertility clinic went well. Was very impressed with the place, lovely staff and she went through the whole egg share process. I filled loads of forms in about family history etc and the fertility nurse weighed me and took my height. She thinks Mal's morphology is on the low side, but we would have to see the Consultant who would make the final decision.
> 
> Next step is to wait to see what happens with my lap, then I would have to have a scan, AMH test and loads of screening tests. The whole IVF process after the lap could be done and dusted in 3/4 months if I was accepted to egg share. We've got a lot to think about, but just want this lap out of the way first.
> 
> Have a good day everyone
> x

Sounds great! :thumbup:



Dazed said:


> I'll be 29 in about a month Sugar.

I'll be 30 in about a month! :(


----------



## sugarlove

Dazed, I say its' worth a shot with your GP. Maybe add on 4 months, so that brings you up to 18 months ttc which is reasonable to ask for tests.

Hearty, sorry to hear you think AF is on her evil way and that Tim may have to go away.

Men never give up things or try the same way as women do. It's really unfair. I know Mal breezed through most of last yr boozing loads, eating crap and generally ignoring what I said about cutting down. As soon as he's had a crap SA though, he's sharp changed his tune.

I think it's a really good idea to sit down with Tim and talk through your options. What age is he again Hearty? What with all the evidence that's out now saying that age can decrease sperm quality, he needs to be doing everything he can to help it. Mal is 44 and I think he finally realises that this can make a difference.

Good luck sweetie
x


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda sorry that the :witch: is on her way and hope Tim wont be away during the crucial time :hugs:

Can I also say a big thank you to you and a massive :hugs: for my card it is beautiful and when I read what you had written I cried. I have it sat on my coffee table everytime I look at it it makes me smile.

As far as my cards they are in process and will be on the way soon sorry I've been a bit slack but there more happy new year cards than christmas cards.


----------



## sugarlove

Get you Lucy, nearly 7 weeks preggers!:happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

i was gonna start showing off about how i am 40 in 5 months. Then i changed my mind

i am giggling to myself about a caption i put on a photo, and i keep singing it in my head. I think i have gone mental, which hopefully absolves me of any responsibility regarding not making appointments


----------



## NatoPMT

OMG!!!! I have a card off hearty too - John just bought it in (i really need to start picking up the post instead of ignoring it), and i have just opened it and run round the room waving it victoriously over my head

thank you thank you thank you xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Do share Nato!


----------



## Dazed

Nato, hun, I think you are past the point of going mental, but thats what we love about you.

Sorry about the witch Amanda. I feel so self absorbed that I didn't say it earlier.


----------



## Megg33k

I loved my card from Hearty too! :) It was SO sweet. I also cried!

I need to send my cards still. What an idiot I am! :dohh:


----------



## NatoPMT

yeah megg. it was your idea and you welched on the deal. i always said you cant rely on me. my hands are clean. 

i didnt say sorry cos af is not here yet. <stubbornandmulelike>

im sorry shes threatening though. Do you want me to threaten her back hearty? i will. 

ha. watch it dazed.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not welching... I'm just late! I'm always late. Ask anyone who has ever been supposed to receive anything from me! :dohh:

Like Mel's hat... which hasn't been sent yet! Sorry, Mel! It'll be to you before Kash is born! I swear!


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Do share Nato!

it wont translate as funny as it is in my head. i am singing i saw an elfy, over by the factory. 

its a shame really.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> I'm not welching... I'm just late! I'm always late. Ask anyone who has ever been supposed to receive anything from me! :dohh:
> 
> Like Mel's hat... which hasn't been sent yet! Sorry, Mel! It'll be to you before Kash is born! I swear!

until it arrives, you're welching <nods>

is welching a real word?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, its a real word! LOL That's true... Welching until proven otherwise!


----------



## LucyJ

Just got of the phone from my mum with some lovely news she got an email today from a friend of hers its all about her son and his wife. They are both in there late 30's and have been trying to conceive for a while with huge problems they suffered at least 1 mc maybe more not sure, he has a poor sperm count and she had problems she had a range of different problems including low egg reserve they had 3 failed IVF attempts and were pretty much at the point of giving up. Drs didnt want to give them another go they had been to private drs and everything well the email my mum got from her friend was to tell her that on christmas eve her and her husband got an early present which was a copy of there sons and dil 12 week scan picture. 

They went down a different route but got pregnant and are now past the 12 week mark which is amazing, I dont know much detail my mum is meeting her friend next week for coffee and a chat but basically what they did was went abroad for fertility treatment they used a doner egg and sprem to get their forever baby. 

Thought Id share it as it was a positive story I thought they had a lot going aganist them but have still got there I hope the rest of their pregnancy goes well for them.


----------



## heart tree

Yay, I'm glad you are starting to get your cards! I put a lot of love into them. I had no intention of making people cry though. Please pack those tears away. 

Nato, thanks for the offer to threaten the ho bag, but sure enough, I just went to the loo and she reared herself. I knew it was happening. I'm ok. I'd rather have a 14 day LP than a 15 day LP. That just seems torturous. 

I want to hear the caption/song in your head.

Sugar, Tim is 41. I almost wrote 14, which seems like the case sometimes. I love him to death, but I just want him to take this more seriously. He has gotten better and promises to "knock me up" every cycle. That damn SA 2 years ago puffed up his feathers. He thought that if his sperm was great after years of pot smoking, then he should have no problems. The month he had his SA was the same month I got pregnant the first time. Insurance won't cover a SA and they are $700. I'd rather not waste the money on another one. I'd rather put that money towards IUI or a surrogate if we have to go that route. I will mention that age affects SA though. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## msarkozi

lol! no worries at all Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

They were good tears, Hearty!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Lucy, that is a lovely story!

Megg, stop welching. 

Nato, it doesn't translate as well. Perhaps if you added the picture we would understand.


----------



## LucyJ

The tears have been packed away but they werre good tears if that makes sense it just really touched me and the emotion came out as tears but it makes me smile as well I'm smiling now. :flower:

Nato your crazy but we love you for that.


----------



## Allie84

Did anyone other than Hearty get my cards? :shrug:

(I've only skimmed sorry...busy day here blah)


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty, your card really touched me too x

i assume you have read all the studies on sa and pot? i smoked it for years and was worried about the effect it had on mine too (edit, my fertility, not my SA obviously) as i only stopped a year ago after smoking it daily for about 15 years. i have read though that an american dr did a lot of studies on west indian infertility and said its totally benign and the studies showing its affects are flawed. Thats for you, dont tell him that just in case. 

i have a few problems controlling both myself and john, im ok with alcohol as its not something i am bothered about, but more than 4 units a week is supposed to be the point where it affects SA - would he compromise to 4 units? 

great LP though hearty - all the pieces are lined up properly.


----------



## Dazed

LucyJ said:


> The tears have been packed away but they werre good tears if that makes sense it just really touched me and the emotion came out as tears but it makes me smile as well I'm smiling now. :flower:
> 
> Nato your crazy but we love you for that.

HA... see Nato, I'm not the only one :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Did anyone other than Hearty get my cards? :shrug:
> 
> (I've only skimmed sorry...busy day here blah)

me me me me me me


----------



## NatoPMT

this is her:

https://patients4medicalmarijuana.w...-cannabis-use-in-pregnancy-dr-melanie-dreher/

but its also worth pointing out to Tim that 40% of miscarriages are caused by male factors


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, just found what this dr says about pot and sperm and even she says its bad, and she thinks pot during pregnancy is actually good, so this i would take as categoric:

_Reproductive concerns
What I found out about marijuana's effect on the reproductive system was the biggest shockers to me. A major study done by Melanie C. Dreher, PhD; Kevin Nugent, PhD; and Rebekah Hudgins, MA showed that there was absolutely no negative impact on the development of a child whose mothers smoked marijuana during pregnancy, and some of these mothers smoked NINE joints per day every single day. It was hard to believe when you consider alcohol syndrome, the debilitating effect on kids whose mothers drank alcohol during pregnancy. They tested these kids at 1 day old, 3 days old, 30 days old, then came back and tested them again at 3 years old, and again at 5 years old, and NONE of them showed any health defects, developmental problems or any other negative effect. Other studies done later confirm this finding. The negative effect that is a concern however is that a male's sperm production is reduced if he has been smoking marijuana, thus making it more difficult for a woman to become pregnant._


----------



## heart tree

I know Tim really wants to commit to getting healthy. Maybe 2011 will be the year of health for him. Hes not unhealthy by any means. We eat really well and hes quite slim. He would be open to cutting down on alcohol I think. As for the pot, I smoked a lot too when I was in my 20s. I stopped 6 years ago and havent missed it at all. Its pretty wide spread here in San Francisco. The laws are very, very lax about it here. There are medicinal marijuana dispensaries everywhere. I dont mind that he smokes and truly, hes cut way back. I just dont want it to affect sperm. Ill read that link when I get home from work. Thanks.

Ive told him before that his sperm could be the reason for my losses. Unfortunately, neither of the FSs I saw seemed to agree. Their thought was that if Im getting pregnant easily, its probably not the sperm. They said they dont have enough research to say that it was the sperm. Of course it could be chromosomal issues, but that could be from either of us. Where did you get this 40% number. Im going to throw it at Tim and hope he doesnt remember what the FSs said. 

Wow, Im slacking here at work. I need to get back to it. Back in a bit. Thanks for all your support ladies!


----------



## NatoPMT

i cant remember, i read it months ago, googled and found:

_The prevalence of miscarriage increases considerably with age of the parents. One study found that pregnancies from men younger than 25 years are 40% less likely to end in miscarriage than pregnancies from men 25&#8211;29 years. The same study found that pregnancies from men older than 40 years are 60% more likely to end in miscarriage than the 25&#8211;29-year age group.[47] Another study found that the increased risk of miscarriage in pregnancies from older men is mainly seen in the first trimester.[48]_

*40% of couple infertility is due to the male.* (which is not the same as 40% of mc which is defo what i read)

this site is ammo:

https://www.suite101.com/content/a-mans-role-in-recurrent-miscarriage-a129551

*Male factor: There is some evidence that defects in the male&#8217;s sperm may cause miscarriage. It is not known how often sperm defects are the cause of recurrent miscarriage.*

_Sperm quality starts to go downhill after age 35 and paternal age is a significant risk factor for miscarriage, according to a study reported in the Aug. 1, 2006 issue of Obstetrics and Gynecology, The study of almost 14,000 pregnancies, conducted at Columbia University, showed that women with partners ages 35 or older had nearly a threefold increase in spontaneous abortions compared with women whose partners were younger than 25. Researchers found that the risk of miscarriage of a fetus conceived by a father over age 40 was 60 percent greater than if the father were 25 to 29, irrespective of other factors that have been linked with increased miscarriage risk, such as the mother's age, maternal diabetes, poor maternal health and smoking during pregnancy. The increased risk of miscarriage does not just apply to fathers in their 40s, however. The miscarriage risk in a pregnancy involving a father aged 35 to 39 was three times higher than the risk if the father were under 25._

*This paper emphasizes the contribution of the male to implantation failure, miscarriage, and congenital anomalies suggested by recent literature. The current data are preliminary. With further investigation, evaluation of the male may be considered a routine part of the evaluation in the near future.*


----------



## cazza22

Wow I've just read I don't know how many pages and thought i'd absorbed everything but obviously not :haha: I'll have a go at what I remembered!

Raz u could sooooo be preggers again without ur ttc aid! With this LO me n lee were on a break that month, infact I posted on our derail thread that I'd have enough and was taking a break as I'd had a chemical the month before & quite honestly was ready throw the towel in for 12 months n just ntnp. We only DTD once all month and that was on CD 10 so I must of OV'd early or I had spermy lurkers up there awaiting the eggy? Either way what I'm trying to say is it sometimes takes ONCE to get caught babe and other times like we all know it takes a hell of alot more. Do a test huny n let us know ok xx Also I can't believe ur beautiful girl only has 3 weeks left, it's a dogs life I'm tellin ya their pregnancies are over in a blink of an eye. We breed our 2 staffys about 4 years ago, my bitch got pregnant first time trying, the vet said there was 4 in there so she should be fine with natural labour but he was wrong there was 7 and the worst thing possible happened they got stuck and unfortunately all passed away during labour, we were at the emergency vets and they had to do an emergency section on her only 1 of them took a breath but passed shortly after. It was honestly one of the worst experiences of my life and would never put her through that again ever. It took us months to get over the losses I know some people might think that silly but my dogs are my world and to see my Zara so sad broke my heart into pieces, I'm actually tearing up thinking about it! Anyway sorry to be so morbid xxx

mel the story of ur dream with your Samson coming back to u has just made me well up,I'm sorry u lost him babe, I'm obviously emotional today because I can't stop crying :shrug: so about the mix up with the letter!

Vgibs I am so sorry about ur pooch I dread the day I really do, you've given him/her a mighty fine life gorgeous 18 wow!!!! That's what u have to look at the good times you've had together n how much better off he has been being a part of ur lovely family!

Hearty I'm sorry about the witch on her way gggrrrr!!! Bring on OV so u can get humping so that u can catch that January eggy :dance:

And can I just say to everyone that ur only as old as you feel and by the sounds of u crazy lot (yes I am speaking to u Nato) u are spring chickens in the prime of lime!!!! :happydance:

yay Luce for being 7 weeks soon whoop whoop them weeks r sure clocking up! 

Sorry for what I've missed my memory is not the best at the mo!

AFM I can't believe I'm nearly 18 weeks 2 more till the half way mark aaarrgghhhh! Never thought i'd say that I really didn't, I've got the midwife tomorrow at 9.30 am I'm praying she finds bubs heartbeat ok I'm starting to stress abit I need yo stay away from dr google!! I'll update u all as soon as I can xxx lov ya's Caz xxx


----------



## cazza22

Ps luce what an amazing story :hugs:

meggles ur 7 weeks tomorrow aaarrgghh bump piccy update on FB I'll keep a look out ;-) xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

good luck tomorrow Cazz! I am sure everything is perfectly well :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Hey everyone! 

Vgibs wow your dog has lived a long life, I'm sorry that you are losing her but you have had a good long life with her! :hugs:

Raz you could totally be pregnant via :sex: in a car :haha: Don't throw in the towel just yet!

hearty, sorry it appears that AF is on the way, bug hugs to you :hugs:

wow there are a lot of spring chickens around here worrying about turning the big 3-0!! I'll be 33 in March and when I was in my 20's I used to tell myself I'd be done having kids by 28.....YA RIGHT so much for that!!! But I wouldn't change a thing, I was so not ready to have kids until last year and glad I got a lot of living out of my system before trying! 

Allie I don't have a card from you but I live on an island, maybe it takes a little while for mail to get here...:shrug: Did you get mine?

Cazza good luck tomorrow, how exciting!!


----------



## sugarlove

Cazza your puppy story has me welling up. Your poor dog!
Good luck tomorrow!

Nato I'm off to put a gun to my head after reading your male statistics. Arrrgh! Why did me and Mal leave it so late, no wonder he's having morphology problems!

Hearty the private FS I saw who knew his stuff said for Mal to drink no more than 10 units a week, so Tim may be fine.


----------



## sugarlove

PS Lucy that is a truly inspirational story!:thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Well ladies, I'm 99% sure the witch is coming in for a landing. Went to the loo and noticed some brown stuff. Inspected a little deeper (sorry TMI) and she's knocking at the door.


----------



## grandbleu

Hey girls - haven't quite caught up on everything...I'm actually BUSY!!! I know...but it's true...the stars have aligned correctly and I signed up for a teaching English course while I'm waiting for the French bureaucrats to give me the right to work here (again for the 7th year!!!) it's taking them a bit of time and all...YIPEE...I'm off to plan lessons now :)

*Hearty* - So sorry she got you but you seem so positive about your LP and having a conversation with your OH.:hugs:

*Lucy* - that was an amazing story...I love those kind. She's allowed to post on FB:winkwink:

Just a general to anyone who is under 30 you are STILL YOUNG!!!...I'm 34 (just turned)...I admit I felt the baby/reproductive pressure at 28 and inklings of worry but like Hearty now that I'm older I realize how much time I had and it's good you're all starting now! Much luck and dust to us all...you are allowed to complain of course just wanted to give perspective...I would love to rewind 3 or 4 years...I'm biting at the desperate point...

PS. Hearty! Come to France...I think we paid full price for a S.A. a year or two ago and it was about 100 euros...you get the plane ticket and the SA for the price of one in CA plus you can BD in Paris...that's bound to give you guys a BFP...Health care is ridiculously expensive in the USA...it's one of the reasons we left...but I won't get into my rant about that here.


----------



## heart tree

:hugs: Hugs to all the dog owners out there. Caz, that was such a sad story. Virginia, I'm sorry about your dog too. And Mel, I remember when yours passed. :hugs: I think pets are just as much family as anyone. I want a dog so bad but my landlord won't allow them. I told Tim if we don't have a baby, I want to move to a place where I can have a dog.

Nato, those sperm stats scared me. But then I started thinking about IUI. They wash the sperm. So technically, if I get pregnant easily and it is really Tim's sperm causing the issue, then maybe if we do IUI and only get his top swimmers in there, we will have a chance. Even if that isn't true, I think that's how I'm going to spin it to Mr. Pothead. :rofl:

Sugar, a woman on another thread is concerned she won't get prescribed Clomid by the NHS because of her weight. Can you remind me what their requirements are? Do you know if these requirements are across the board or only at the NHS where you live?


----------



## heart tree

Lisa, sorry about the bitch, ho bag witch. FFS. I really am mad at her (especially due to the cramps she decided to lay on me at work right now.) Grrrrr for you seeing a glimpse of her.

Liz, it's funny about perspective. My girlfriend is 38 and told me she wishes she were still 36 and ttc. We all need the reminder about perspective I think! And to you Nato, your perspective is that there are tons of women in their 40's giving birth these days. They would probably love to be 39, pushing 40. 

Liz, I LOVE the idea of coming to France for a SA and some baby making action. I will definitely think about it!


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty, I got told it was BMI under 30 but I think it differs from one area to the next. I've heard of a lot of people on this forum in the UK get prescribed it no bother.

Bad luck on the:witch:Dazed.

Bleu, the teaching course sound good:thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Its all good. Made my doc appt and made sure the mention that I want to discuss fertility issues. I really think there may be a problem beyond my control. My sister is having problems concieving and my only blood related cousin has pcos and had to use meds to concieve her 2nd (her first was when she was 16 and her last was a complete whoopsie a few months after her 2nd). I have other cousins, but since my mom is adopted there is no blood relations, but it doesn't help me feel any better that ALL of them had to have assistance.


----------



## VGibs

Thanks guys :(


----------



## heart tree

Lisa, good for you for getting the ball rolling. You have lots of time on your side to get this sorted. If there is something wrong, hopefully it will be an easy fix. I'm glad you are taking control of the situation.

I just got a note from the doctor's office in Florida. They received my records and the doctor is going to call me to consult. I'm so freaking nervous. On the one hand, I'd love to hear him tell me that he can do surgery to remove the tissue. But then I'm talking about having surgery...on my uterus. 

On the other hand, if he can't do surgery, then I feel like I'm up shit's creek without a paddle. Neither option feels like a win win, hence being nervous. I like to pretend this condition isn't really in my uterus. I like being in denial about it. Talking about it with a surgeon is going to force me out of my comfortable denial.


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

I just got back from dining a new client...I ate like a pig and ended up throwing up as soon as i got home.

Hearty and Allie i got your cards today!!!!! they are both wonderful and really made my day!

Hearty first of all good luck with the doc from Florida. I hope he at least enlightens you more on this condition and what are your best options. The talk with Tim is a good idea but to be honest men are pretty set in their ways...ALso im not so convinced about the lifestyle theory and how it affects fertility...I just have too many examples of couples who have lived and partied hard through their 20s and early 30s and have babies easily. Alex specifically asked two doctors if he had to stop smoking and drinking when we were ttc and they both laughed...

I gotta go puke once more...


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vicky, I'm not convinced about lifestyle either. I'm a little more concerned with Tim's age to be honest. 

Tim knows how much I want this baby and he knows that if he doesn't follow through with every option of trying to get one then I'll most likely leave him. It sounds harsh, but he knew this is what I wanted more than anything when he proposed. Part of his proposal was that he had given it a lot of thought and he was now ready to have a baby. I honestly wouldn't have married him if a baby wasn't part of our future. Not because I don't love him, but because I've wanted this longer than I've known him. I know he doesn't want to lose me and as long as I approach him properly, he'll go along with anything I want. I just have to choose my timing and my words carefully. 

Glad you got my card today too! Yay!!!

Hope you feel better after your puke!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry your nervous Amanda. I know how you feel about the denial. Thats why I have been reluctant to even concider there may be something wrong.


----------



## heart tree

It's one of my absolute favorite defense mechanisms. 

And just so you know, I avoided tests until after my second mc. And I refused to see a FS until after my third. Talk about denial!


----------



## cazza22

Hearts I'm so glad uve heard off the Docs in Florida babe! 2011 is looking up already :thumbup: I know ur scared babe who wouldn't be, but if this is what it takes to get ur forever bubba then go for it sweetness n were all right here behind u supporting u every step of the way :hugs: lov u chick xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Tim sounds a lot like Kevin, Amanda. He'd do anything for me, so long as I approach it correctly. I don't think what you said is harsh at all. Its not like you've sprung this on him after being unsure if you wanted kids... He knew from the beginning. Its totally fair!

Yes, Caz... 7 weeks tomorrow... Bump pic imminent. I'm sort of excited to do it... I think I'm more massive now than last week... I don't see how it can change so much in 1 week this early... but something seems to be happening! :shock:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg, I appreciate being told I'm not being harsh. No, I didn't spring anything on him. We had long, long, long conversations about having a family long before he ever proposed. At one point I told him I wanted to break up due to his indecisiveness about it. I basically gave him an ultimatum and told him it wasn't fair of him to string me along if he didn't want what I wanted. He finally came around. And since I've gone through 3 losses, he really does want a baby. He talks about it a lot actually. I know he'll get on board, I just need to be sensitive to how I present it all.

Just a little side note. I'm sitting in my cubicle and my pregnant boss comes to talk to me about something. I was doing a great job not looking at her stomach and she wasn't rubbing it. Mind you, I'm sitting and she's standing, so it was right in my face. I was so proud of myself for not getting triggered. Then another co-worker walks up and rubs my boss's belly and makes some sort of cooing noise. Eeewww! This co-worker is fairly new and doesn't know about my losses, but it just really sucked. I hate Monday's to begin with, but a Monday when I start AF and have that happen is a bit too much. 

That being said, Megg, I want to see your 7 week bump piccy! (I feel like a flip-flopper. Remember when John Kerry was accused of being a flip-flopper during the presidential debates? I'm John Kerry in female form) Don't show me a bump....show me a bump...don't show me a bump...show me a bump!!!


----------



## Dazed

I think thats my problem Amanda, I've only had one loss, not that I wish for more, but I wouldn't be so reluctant to talk to the doc.

I'm definately a flip flopper about preggo people. I'm fine (for the most part) with you all. I'm excited for you lot. I kinda die inside alittle when I hear about anyone else.


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I know what you mean! Its different depending on how we feel about the person the bump is attached to! I don't mind you being John Kerry-like. I voted for him! :shrug:

I still find myself having issues with advanced preggos on the street! I have to know them to be happy for them. It never seems to end.

I'm actually a bit concerned about how to not be so obvious about the bumpage... I expected to not notice any changes for a good long while... but this is not how I'm used to looking. I'm figuring the bloat will wear off just in time to be replaced with real bump! LOL I can't wear things that aren't loose anymore with looking massively fat. And, I mean, fatter than I'm used to looking! :(


----------



## Heulyn

Sorry if this seems a bit insensitive, but I promised a poll yesterday, and I've made it.....

(Click Me For Poll & Journal)

:hugs: to hearty, you seem really down today :( hope you're feeling a bit better tomorrow, and that AF isn't being too much of a bitch xx


----------



## heart tree

I wonder what causes some babies to show faster and bigger than others. I'm really baffled by it. My girlfriend was 9 months pregnant and people could barely tell she was pregnant at all. She's a tiny woman, so I don't know where that baby hid. The baby was a perfect size and weight when born. Weird. 

Why is your baby causing so much of a bump this soon? Again, weird. 

I voted for Kerry too. I definitely didn't flip-flop during that election.


----------



## Megg33k

I've voted, Heulyn! :)

I don't know, Hearty! I'm tall and overweight... which should mean that I have no chance of showing for ages. But, I swear I am! Its after midnight some places... I could do the pic now so you could see?


----------



## Heulyn

Ta Megs!
It's gone midnight here btw... means you're 7 weeks now!


----------



## heart tree

You do whatever you want. If you want to wait, I can wait. If you want to post, I'm peeking. 

Lisa, I'm so glad you aren't going to wait to see a doc. I know how scary it is, but it feels a lot better to have some control of the situation.

Leah, I'm going to vote, but I don't really have any idea.


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: I like it there! In Amanda's world, I still have 7.5 hours! Here, I still have 5.5!


----------



## Heulyn

Hooray for time differences, eh!


----------



## msarkozi

totally unrelated to anything, but all of a sudden I am really horny!!! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Not my final 7w bump pic... Hate the outfit and the hair... But, a preview! Compared to 4w for your enjoyment! I don't know what's happened! I was "sucking it in" too! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







4w Bump.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 14









6w6 color corrected.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> totally unrelated to anything, but all of a sudden I am really horny!!! :haha:

I get that! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol! the hormones hit me this trimester for sure! 

and holy fuck Megg!!!! are they sure there is only 1 in there?! lol....wow!! I can't wait to see all your bump pictures over the weeks :)


----------



## Megg33k

Right? I don't know what's happened! :( I don't know how I'm supposed to keep people from asking when I'm due and having to admit I'm only 7 weeks!!! There was only 1 when we checked! I don't think a 2nd could have sprouted... but I can't make up that sort of difference!


----------



## msarkozi

maybe you will get your bump now and then not grow as much later??? It could just be bloat, but that is also a lot of bloat....I am going to feel for you later on, lol!


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> maybe you will get your bump now and then not grow as much later??? It could just be bloat, but that is also a lot of bloat....I am going to feel for you later on, lol!

I know! I figure it has to be bloat... but it just keeps coming. You should see me in a non-flowy shirt! I put one on earlier, looked in the mirror, gasped, and changed! It was scary!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: In the first pregnancy, I had gained almost 15 pounds in those 5 weeks as I just bloated right up...my clothes were so tight and I couldn't really fit into them anymore....it's crazy what can happen


----------



## Megg33k

msarkozi said:


> :rofl: In the first pregnancy, I had gained almost 15 pounds in those 5 weeks as I just bloated right up...my clothes were so tight and I couldn't really fit into them anymore....it's crazy what can happen

Funny thing... I don't think I've gained! I haven't weighed... and I didn't weigh recently before the pregnancy... but I don't think I've gained much (if any) weight. Its just appeared. I'm curious to see what happens from here! I find myself rubbing my tummy a lot though... Its only going to add to the obviousness of it all! LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol! It's a natural instinct......I need to go do my bump picture soon too.


----------



## heart tree

Megg I totally see a difference! Amazing. 

I just went to pick up my Femara. The discount card wouldn't work. I had to pay full price. $227 for 10 pills!!! Fuck. The card should still work. I'm calling tomorrow to complain. Once I've maxed out the card I will have to start paying full price. Not sure I can afford that every month. I didn't even tell Tim how much it was. He would have had a fit. I'm so mad/sad right now. I can't even ovulate for free. This sucks.

I'll be better tomorrow. Promise.


----------



## Megg33k

That's a HUGE bill for 10 pills! Holy crap! :shock: That's nuts, Hearty!

Definitely a difference.. yeah.


----------



## msarkozi

omg, that is crazy! how come the card maxes out?


----------



## heart tree

It's a discount card on the Femara website. You pay $10 for it until you hit $800 in a 12 month period. I think they mean $800 before the discount. I've gotten it twice so far. With that logic, I should still be eligible for at least 2 more rounds of it. I was so pissed. I wonder if the 12 month period ended on December 31. How lame would that be? I'm going to call tomorrow. Might have to move to Clomid since it's cheaper.


----------



## msarkozi

oh that is total crap. Your 12 month period should start the first time you use it, or so you would think. I hope they can help you out tomorrow


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh... I hate that! I hope they sort it out, Amanda!


----------



## Allie84

Can you get a new card for the new year, Hearty? That is so crap. 

All of this talk of dogs...and we are dog-sitting my cousin's Yorkshilre Terrier pup. She is only four months old and SO adorable. She kind of reminds me Sassy's puppy. She's been a lot of fun and a lot of work this evening. Right now she's sleeping at my feet. :cloud9: It's amazing how much joy they bring you. Mel, I'm so sorry about your dream of your dog. :hugs: Maybe it's a reminder of how you described it earlier...when your dog passed on, he brought you your baby. Now that your baby is about to be brought into the world, it's a little reminder of the circle of life. VGibs, I'm so sorry about your dog, as well, even though it sounds like a wonderful and full life was had. :hugs: Dazed, so exciting about your doggie. Cazz, did you lose a dog or did I misread that? :hugs: anyways. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. :hugs:

We had family over all evening (my uncle is in town from Alaska). Between him and the dog, it's been a nice break from reality.

Lucy, that is such a lovely story about your mum's friend's son. :) As for you, how are you feeling? 

Happy 7 weeks tomorrow, Megg. Lovely bump....I definitely see a change! 

Sugar, I'm happy to hear the appointment went well. It must be so much to take it in! :happydance: at a getting a date for your lap. How's the diet going? It's going crap here. I'm doing well at exercising but I CANNOT stop eating sweets. Does anyone have any tips?! :shrug:

Lisa (and Hearty and Nato and others who have dealt with denial), I will join you on that one....I flip flop (oh, and I was also a John Kerry supporter hehe) between wondering if I have a right to feel optimistic (I'm only 26, weight will regulate my cycles, most of my results are normal,it's not been a year, etc) and wondering if I'm just in serious denial (gyno told me it will be a long road, my cycles are long without soy, I probably have PCOS, etc,so why do I keep putting off fertility treatment). I hope it's the former but sometimes think I'm just using denial to cope. 

Lisa, maybe seeing the doctor will help you feel better because right now it's a bunch of uknowns but after you see the Dr. you will at least be armed with knowledge. I mean you might not have PCOS or anything! I really hope it happens for you, soon, though, without any Drs. :hugs:

Hearty, I can totally relate to you saying it sucks that it costs money to ovulate. :( Here I sit on CD20 without ovulation in sight. 

Vicky, I hope you feel better soon. How's Alex?

I read the pot smoking stuff to Alex. He is a former pot smoker, but he stopped shortly after we started dating. It was at the beginning of our relationship so I was able at that point to be like 'Me or the pot, seriousy.' But yeah, he used to smoke it daily....

I'm getting kind of rambly, aren't I?


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie! 

I keep meaning to ask you, did you ever get to meet your sister? I am not sure if I missed somewhere in the thread where you said about it


----------



## Allie84

Not yet....it's kinda weird actually. She was meant to come for Thanksgiving but said she got too nervous. Then she was meant to come for Christmas but had her grandma call my dad asking for money because she couldn't afford it. We offered to pay but then she said she got too nervous and that expectations would be too great at the holidays. We're being understanding because I'm sure it's hard for her but our poor dad...he just keeps getting his hopes up and then she cancels. :shrug: I can't even being to wonder how it must be in her head with all of this...but at the same time I really, really want to meet her! We are touch via text and Facebook a lot. Everyone who looks at her thinks she looks like me (well, a buff version of me, since she is a personal trainer) which is so surreal but cool. We seem to have a lot in common (except for her fitness obsession), but she seems so reluctant....she has an awful relationship with her mom, which may explain some of her hesitation? Oh, and she's kinda inconsiderate. I sent her a nice Christmas present and card, as did my parents, and she didn't even send us a card....she never calls our dad, just texts me...and she doesn't return my dad's calls? With some prompting I got her to call him on Christmas, or else she wouldn't have even done that and thanked him for the gift. 

Thanks for asking. :hugs: I'm still optimistic. I'm hoping it's just taking her some time.


----------



## heart tree

Allie your chart reminds me of mine when not on Drugs that are apparently made of gold and diamonds. Sorry you don't see ov in sight. Such crap. 

I'm not sure you are in denial. You are definitely trying to work things out. Remember this is your natural cycle before you kick it into high gear with the doctors. I hope you get some ov inducing drugs. They will change your life (as long as they don't bankrupt you.)

How interesting about your sister. It must be hard for her. At the same time, it shouldn't be hard to say thank you or send a card. I hope when you all do meet her, that it is a good experience. 

I like your rambles by the way.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty. I know, I'm so afraid of costly drugs. And I've read horror stories of Clomid (one girl I know on BnB had it thin her lining to the point where implantation wasn't possible..talk about a waste of money..and then my cousin had the thing where her ovaries painfully tripled in size....no thanks...maybe I'll tweak by dosage for a cycle or two first since it seems to work for me...who knows...I do have a gyno appt Thurs though to see how my thyroid is doing so I can ask for the prescription). And Femara seems out of my price range.


----------



## heart tree

Your insurance might cover Femara. Mine doesn't. There is the discount program on the Femara.com website, though it obviously doesn't last very long. I've heard good things about Clomid too, not just bad, but I hear you. It does have side effects. 

As much as I hate to pay that much for the Femara, I've decided to keep using it. I'll save in other ways. I won't go clothes shopping or eat out for lunch as much. It's too important to me to have a strong, on time ov at this point in my life. 

You could always ask for a prescription and have it on hand but maybe use the soy for a few more cycles first just to see how it works for you. Obviously you won't even need to do any of this though because you are going to catch the egg this cycle.


----------



## Allie84

That made me smile. Thanks for that. I kind of lose hope when I ovulate late that my egg and lining are even fresh anymore, though. After scrutinizing my past long cycle chart I predict I will ovulate on CD30, in 10 days. Boo. I hope it's earlier and deffo not later. I agree with you that the cost of Femara at this point is definitely worth it. It's an investment...what's a few dinners and an outfit if it gets you a BFP?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hearty - thank you SO much for the card. It is so beautiful and so touching. I have it displayed in my office now and it will make me smile :)

Allie - God your xmas card too! Very very cute thank you.

I have been rubbish with the cards and sent nothing so I will endeavour to make a start on them this week as I have a few days off work.


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - That&#8217;s a lovely story and so pleased for them after everything they have been through.

Hearty - Sorry the :witch: got you, and I hope some of Nato's research can help you to pursade DH to cut down on the pot all together. Good luck with the doctor as well and I really hope he has some good news for you. Oh and wow that&#8217;s a heck of a lot for a few pills!!!

Allie - Sorry forgot to say but I got you card! Its lovely and still on my shelf :)

Cazza - Good luck tomorrow and so sorry to hear about your girly! Luckly the breed she is have no real birthing problems as they are a very natural sort of shape (ie not big heads to get through the birth cannel) but we will be on standby until they are all safely out. I know I am going to be a nervous wreck during her labour!

Dazed - Sorry the witch is coming akocking evil hoebay that she is, good luck at the doctors x

Grandbleu - That&#8217;s great news about the english course! Hope you really enjoy it xx Teaching is something I have looked into a couple of times but the hours always put me off a bit.

Megg - Happy 7 weeks hun! When is your next scan? I can see a difference too, would the extra hormones you are taking cause more bloat or bump?

AFM - Going to see how i feel over the week and if my temps are still high i will test the weekend but i really dont think i am knocked up because i dont feel tired. But will wait and see. Dead here in work and reall fed up of being here, really hate tuesdays!


----------



## cazza22

Fly in visit because I'm on my way to work booooo!! Just to let you all know bubs heartbeat is perfect and MW found it straight away :happydance: 155 bpm so lovely n healthy yay!!!! So happy I burst out crying lol! I've recorded it for my Lee to hear xxxxx 

I'll catch up properly after work girls xxx lov ya all xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Ok i now have heart burn which i only normally get when i have had a BFP. Could my hormones still be a bit out of wack causing these type of things?? I have one IC left but as i have no idea when i OVed i dont know how many DPO i may be?


----------



## vickyd

Raz maybe wait a few days, see how your temps and symptoms go and do a good test?


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. My appt with my GP is on the 28th. I'm not waiting a cycle for her to tell me that they can't do anything so I'm just gunna have to keep on going. I should be cd19 by then and should be about to ov or past ov. Gotta get so OPK's so I can take the guess work out of things. Walgreens has 20 sticks for $15, not digital, but I'm really not willing to fork out $50 for 20 digi's.

Hope everyone has a great day. I gotta get ready to start working. Luv you guys :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Allie, that sucks about your sister. I hope you all get to meet her soon. I can just imagine what your dad is going through. Gord actually has a daughter as well, and he tried to get in contact with her last year. Her mom told Gord that she wanted to talk to him and she was going to email him, but she never did. So Gord asked if he could contact her, and they were ok with it. So I helped Gord do a email to her, and she has never responded or anything. His heart is totally broken about it.....I understand from her point of view as well, but at the same time, don't say you are going to do something if you're not type thing...


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Lucy - Thats a lovely story and so pleased for them after everything they have been through.
> 
> Hearty - Sorry the :witch: got you, and I hope some of Nato's research can help you to pursade DH to cut down on the pot all together. Good luck with the doctor as well and I really hope he has some good news for you. Oh and wow thats a heck of a lot for a few pills!!!
> 
> Allie - Sorry forgot to say but I got you card! Its lovely and still on my shelf :)
> 
> Cazza - Good luck tomorrow and so sorry to hear about your girly! Luckly the breed she is have no real birthing problems as they are a very natural sort of shape (ie not big heads to get through the birth cannel) but we will be on standby until they are all safely out. I know I am going to be a nervous wreck during her labour!
> 
> Dazed - Sorry the witch is coming akocking evil hoebay that she is, good luck at the doctors x
> 
> Grandbleu - Thats great news about the english course! Hope you really enjoy it xx Teaching is something I have looked into a couple of times but the hours always put me off a bit.
> 
> Megg - Happy 7 weeks hun! When is your next scan? I can see a difference too, would the extra hormones you are taking cause more bloat or bump?
> 
> AFM - Going to see how i feel over the week and if my temps are still high i will test the weekend but i really dont think i am knocked up because i dont feel tired. But will wait and see. Dead here in work and reall fed up of being here, really hate tuesdays!

The only hormones I'm taking are progesterone. I don't know if they could do THIS or not. :wacko:



cazza22 said:


> Fly in visit because I'm on my way to work booooo!! Just to let you all know bubs heartbeat is perfect and MW found it straight away :happydance: 155 bpm so lovely n healthy yay!!!! So happy I burst out crying lol! I've recorded it for my Lee to hear xxxxx
> 
> I'll catch up properly after work girls xxx lov ya all xxxx

Fantastic! :) 



Razcox said:


> Ok i now have heart burn which i only normally get when i have had a BFP. Could my hormones still be a bit out of wack causing these type of things?? I have one IC left but as i have no idea when i OVed i dont know how many DPO i may be?

Could be hormones... or could be your new BFP! I think you should wait a few days and test!



Dazed said:


> Thanks girls. My appt with my GP is on the 28th. I'm not waiting a cycle for her to tell me that they can't do anything so I'm just gunna have to keep on going. I should be cd19 by then and should be about to ov or past ov. Gotta get so OPK's so I can take the guess work out of things. Walgreens has 20 sticks for $15, not digital, but I'm really not willing to fork out $50 for 20 digi's.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. I gotta get ready to start working. Luv you guys :hugs:

OPK's sound like a good idea! :) I don't blame you for not getting the digital ones!


----------



## Dazed

I was bad... I Binged PCOS and now I'm scared shitless!

Why does google and bing have to exist!!!


----------



## msarkozi

to make our lives a whole lot more complicated!! :( although, they do come in handy when you want to shop online! lol! Dazed, try googling something happy to take your mind away from it for a little bit.....I personally like to look at cute animal pictures, or plan fake vacations :)


----------



## Razcox

I like to look at sparkly jewllery i one day might like to buy which makes the innner Magpie happy. Or look up dog breeds i want to own and find breeders, like Saluki's. Puppy pictures are always nice.

But yeah Google and bing are tools of the devil


----------



## msarkozi

I'm always on the SPCA website everyday looking at all the animals looking for homes. I wish I could take them all! There is something about a cute animal picture that can just make you feel so good inside. 

My OH wants an english bulldog so badly, but I keep telling him no as they are really expensive, and I personally think they are ugly once they are grown. Yesterday, I was searching and I found american bulldogs, and they are cheaper and way cuter!! But he said no! :(


----------



## Megg33k

PCOS isn't a death sentence for TTC like it used to be. Its nothing these days! Don't worry!


----------



## msarkozi

Raz - this headline totally made me think of you :haha:

https://www.driving.ca/story.html?id=4076023


----------



## Razcox

msarkozi said:


> Raz - this headline totally made me think of you :haha:
> 
> https://www.driving.ca/story.html?id=4076023

LOL that made me giggle thanks for that!! We have DTD twice in the car, the last time was on the way home from Daves work (he left his wallett over xmas) and we even had the dogs in the back :blush: LOL


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: that is some talent, especially with the dogs in the back! So is your car on the list of top 10?? :)


----------



## Razcox

LOL no its only an Astra! had to pull the seat right back :rofl:


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, I know its not a death sentence to TTC, its all the other complications it can cause.
I think I do need to google something happy. Can't look at the SPCA or I want to take home all the animals, hubby wants another husky, but 1 is already a handful. Mmmm, something to think about :)


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: too funny Raz!

I love Husky's....they are adorable, but definitely can be a handful. They are so beautiful though. I work for Husky Energy, so of course our logo is the husky dog, and a bunch of our products that we give out for donations are stuffed husky dogs....they are so cute and cuddly and the kids just love them.


----------



## Razcox

Aww that sounds ace i have a few husky items as they look like Northern inuits and we do have a husky too. She is 12 now so getting on a bit. Her name is Kiska:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Snow%20pictures/DSC_0428.jpg


----------



## VGibs

Razcox said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Raz - this headline totally made me think of you :haha:
> 
> https://www.driving.ca/story.html?id=4076023
> 
> LOL that made me giggle thanks for that!! We have DTD twice in the car, the last time was on the way home from Daves work (he left his wallett over xmas) and we even had the dogs in the back :blush: LOLClick to expand...

The baby I am carrying right now was made in the front of an F150 hehehehehe


----------



## VGibs

We have a husky shepard mix...she is a Shusky! She sheds so damn much though...Im glad she lives at my moms. We pinned her to my nieces snow sled last week and she mushed her all over the yard! It was so cute!


----------



## yogi77

VGibs said:


> The baby I am carrying right now was made in the front of an F150 hehehehehe

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I hope Raz gets her bfp from her car :)

can I insert a power point on here at all???? if not, I might have to go convert it to a pdf file....


----------



## VGibs

These are my Moms house dogs. Lucy the shusky and Angus the pug. We have runners too but they live in a happy kennel in our barn with our horses.


----------



## Dazed

My husky is about 6yrs. Her name is Nanook (Lostboys) she is red & white with ice blue eyes. I swear she acts like a kid! She will pester you until she gets her way, and if your ignoring her, she sits on you!


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Husky's do that eh? *Man do I sound Canadian or what?* Lucy will sit on my daughter if she is not paying attention to her. She alos crawls up into my Moms lazyboy with her if the pug has been hogging the attention all day. His little face always looks like "Get this giant hairy beast OFF my chair!" They are the funniest dogs ever.


----------



## Dazed

They really are!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Feeling rough today my back is killing across my ribs mainly but seems all over. Worried as my nipples dont seem to hurt as much but still seem to have my nausea which comes and go. Cant seem to control my body temp either cold or hot I almost feel like Ive got a hang over which I cant be as havnt had any booze. 

Have had a wobble as well for no real reason I think the problem I have is in my first pregnancy we saw a hb at 6 weeks but when we got to our 12 week scan our little one had died at 10 weeks I still had pregnancy symptoms so I guess I feel that I dont have that as complete reassurance Ive been doing really well but today I just found it all a bit over whelming and got so scared that I was going to loss this baby.

Caz congratutlations thats fantastic news and must be such an amazing sound so happy for you.

Dazed google can be a bad thing definitely look up happy things.

I would love a dog but steve says no! Love huskys there such beautiful dogs we always had dogs growing up.

Raz I would leave it for a few days and then test.

Sorry I cant remember everything Ive read there was a lot to catch up on.

:hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Awww ur mums dogs are beauts vgibs and ur husky is stunning raz she does not look 12 at all! 

Allie I hope your eggy is around the corner gorgeous!!! It's so annoying waiting on it as if the timing of getting sexy time in wasn't hard enough without our eggs deciding to go AWOL on our ass! Ggrrrrr. And in answer to ur question babe no I didn't lose my Zara thankfully but we did lose her pups in labour it was awful. Zara pulled through thank god.

Xxxx yay I moved up a box on my ticker!! Whoop whoop xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello girlies!!! I hope you are all doing well. Its been so long again as I have been mega ill with flu and pleurisy for the last 4 weeks :-( But I am back!! 

Lucy hunni, everything will be fine x

Beautiful dogs!!! We have a border collie - pure white and a light brown welsh collie / border collie cross. They drive me nuts LOL.

What gossip have I missed - tell me, tell me....xx

AFM OV is about now and we have actually managed to BD on 2 fertile days so far so will for the next few days too. So fingers crossed. I dont think I'll be lucky though cause I have just been soooo poorly and I dont think my body is up to strength yet.

Is there a bfp about to be announced or already announced??? I've missed chatting to you all! xx


----------



## cazza22

Luce babe ur bound to have a wobble every now n then chick it's only natural. This little bibs is going Nowhere, I know what happened in ur first pregnancy huny but every pregnancy is different, nausea is a fab symptom mine came n went to be honest luce and I too worried, My main symptom has always and still is my boobs being sore bit wherever u read nausea and sickness r the main symptom. I know I'm waffling I just want you to feel at ease and know that everything is ok this time. Also I had back ache around 7-8 weeks it got do bad I was sure AF was on her way bit nope the bitch dint show :thumbup: xxxx chin up huny xxxx

I really want Raz to test! It's killin me not knowing I'm sooooo impatient lol xxxx good luck
chick xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hello girls, how is everyone

I had a dream that we were all at Megg's last night, and hearty came with me to the airport to get home but the plane was a ship. and something else that i cant remember. 

Im not very impressed with my temps this month, pathetic ov temp rise and not much else rising after that. Is a rubbish temp rise after ov indicative of a weak ov? My temp rises are getting smaller each month

I also cried twice today at work at my desk but i think i got away with it. The girl next to me told me she was pregnant. And then i got an email off my friend Jake to tell me his gf had a baby girl yesterday. The girl next to me i dont really know cos we hot desk, but another person at work had told me she'd been trying when we talked about my probs, so i'll let her have that one. 

Hearty, am hoping as i read through from page 1200 there's some news from the dr. I am all about the denial too. And suppression, oh and intellectualising. They are my favourites. Stupid dysfunctional discount cards. Sorry you are having to cough up all this money. I think you should tell Tim and put the financial fear into him to stop him drinking. 

Megg, the bump will find its shape soon - but that actually looks like a proper bump to me!! you still have your tree up. and where's my card. 

Dazed, have you made an app yet? Good luck!! ahh yes, 28th. I use IC opks off ebay, they seem to work as evaps dont count on them. What worries you about pcos? do you have symptoms? With pcos, the opks show up the extra LH too which might put your mind at rest, but that drs app is looming anyway. I remember from Willard Price books that Nanook is eskimo for polar bear. I think. 

Hoping - i forgot to say about being cycle buddies, im 4dpo now, gearing up for the monthly Great 12dpo Meltdown. 

:rofl: at Mel. Doity bitch. You should send a husky teddy bear to each derail baby as its born. Might cost a bit though, scrap that idea

Allie, yeay at the ticker. Boo at CD20 - you could well be on the verge though. Whats your latest ov day? Your sister sounds like me (without the fitness obsession). Maybe i am your sister too. I agree with her about the expectations, i would feel the same as her i think. The distance kinda removes the ability to be less formal about it all, which is a bit of a hurdle. 

Razzer, i cant see a chart link, do you chart your temps? sorry for being a thicko, but i think i remember you saying you just take them and not chart? Eyes crossed - wait a couple of days if you have no idea what your dpo is. 

Great news cazza. Congrats. you are getting all the milestones!! Can i ask, why do you think this pregnancy is different? did you have any treatment for it? 

Gibbers, saw your fb update - big hug. The shusky is GORGEOUS. I heart her. Seeing as she is my namesake, i think she should be my mascot. 

Hiya Yogi, hows the raspberry getting on? 

Lucy, sorry youre having a wobble. The hot / cold sounds like a bit of a temperature? thats a preggo symptom. what are your upcoming appointment dates? The fear just isnt going to go, we know that so i think its a case of just doing what you have to do to get through the fear - posting on here and demanding appointments

Hiya CJ!! no gossip from me. I am gossipless.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Nato!! Actually, we do have maple foot babies that are perfect for babies, and don't cost that much....it could be something I look into for sure :)
 



Attached Files:







maple foot.jpeg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NatoPMT

too cute!!!

can i have one for not being able to get pregnant. I can dress it up in booties and confirm my slide into insanity


----------



## Heulyn

D'Awwww Mel that's the cutest!!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! of course....I will have to get some ordered...I have one on my desk, but I'm not sharing him :)


----------



## Razcox

Nato - I do temp but not really bothered this month as we are not TTC, just been temping for a week now so i know when AF is coming as i dont like it when she jumps me from the bushes. 

Lucy - Sorry you are having a wobble hun but its normal to have these kind of doubts. I know i am going to be a NIGHTMARE when i hit 8 weeks with my next bfp as thats when i seem to lose them. We are all here for you and understand x

Mel - Thats sooo sweet! I keep wanting to get a wolf made at the bear factory for our little one but always want to wait until after the 12 weeks scan before i get it. I will get my wolf made one day. In the mean time i think you better order some more of them for us disco'ers

CJ - Welcome back! Sorry you have been ill hun x


----------



## NatoPMT

no one likes being jumped at from behind the bushes. 

af should learn some manners and only turn up when invited.


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I totally agree Nato! I hate AF so much that I would purposely keep taking my birth control to skip it from coming. I would have to take a break and let her come after a few months, but that was all she was allowed.....I think they could have invented something better for the female reproductive system!!!


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> no one likes being jumped at from behind the bushes.
> 
> af should learn some manners and only turn up when invited.

yeah! Or someone should but a bell round that dam :witch: 's neck


----------



## NatoPMT

i am just wowing at Clare Nasir - the weight loss is amazing, but i saw pics of her on a beach today which usually show up cellulite, and she has none now. Apparently healthy eating and exercise actually work
 



Attached Files:







Claire-Nasir_befor_1221673a.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## vickyd

No way... She looks like a completely different person! Are you sure she didnt have any work done?


----------



## grandbleu

A wee bit of photo-shop action me thinks??? I'd love to be that smooth in reality...


----------



## NatoPMT

possibly photoshop on that 1st shot i posted, but look at this - her waist isnt as defined as the studio shot but that could be positioning, but either way theres NO cellulite

she has been exercising in the park every week and photographed as she lost weight very publicly, i would be surprised if at least most of it isnt hard work
 



Attached Files:







clare_682_1227700a.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## NatoPMT

theres a bum shot that it wont let me copy here:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/3345154/Clare-Nasir-flaunts-her-bikini-body.html


----------



## NatoPMT

i am frantically doing lunges in my lounge now


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls I know you would help reasure me feel a bit better now thank you. Steve just got home from work took one look at me and went god you look rough are you alright how charming is that.

Mel that is so so cute.

:hi: cj good to see you sorry to hear you've been so poorly hope your back to full strength soon.


----------



## LucyJ

She does look amazing I saw her interviewed recently and she looked good and said the photo of her in the papers really made her realise that she had to do something.


----------



## Allie84

I don't know who that is but LOL at Nato's "Apparently healthy eating and exercise do work." I know I seem to forget that haha. I brought the healthiest lunch to work but then I went and bought a cookie from the cafeteria. A big one. And I'm still hungry. This diet it NEVER going to work!

Lucy, :hugs:, sorry you're feeling wobbly today. It's bound to happen now and again but you are full of symptoms and your scan went great...:hugs:

Nato, I don't know if there's a corrolation (sp?) between temp rise and good ov' or not, but my first thought was that different is good! Perhaps it's a good sign your cycle is doing something different. And there is a lady on here (LisaF) who I distinctly remember saying that on her higher progesterone cycle her temps were lower. Go figure.

Mel that is the cutest stuffed toy I have ever seen.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Nato, you asked when my latest ov ever was...and it was CD37. OMG if I have to wait that long I will probably just freak out between now and then. Thanks for the perspective on my sister, btw. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

I am heading to High Level shortly for a dr's appt...so I won't be around until this evening now....hope everyone enjoys the rest of their day


----------



## grandbleu

Nato - I'm lunging with you...she looks good...that doesn't look photoshopped...good on her!


----------



## vickyd

I used to laugh at my mom who do lunges and leg lifts at home when i was young! Looks like ill be following her example lol!


----------



## VGibs

* lunge....lunge....lunge* OW MY CHOOCH!!!!! haha Ill lunge my way into labor!


----------



## Dazed

Aww, Mel its so cute! Good luck at the Drs!


----------



## yogi77

Amanda I got your beautiful card in the mail today, I love it! Made my day. Thank you so much!!! xoxo


----------



## Sparkly

Hearty - Thank you so much for the wonderful card you made. You're so talented hun, I think I've said that before, it's beautiful. And the message brought a tear to my eye, i'm proudly displaying it on my desk :hugs::kiss:

Errr - okay I feel left out......How do I do a lunge now?

That chick in the bikini pics.....I only have one question really,,,,why in the hell was she wearing that lime green monstrosity in the first place? Does she have no mirror? Surely she spotted that celly and belly without having it plastered all over the papers?? anyways she looks great now......cow!....so these lunges???


----------



## LucyJ

Hee hee sparky thats a good point who knows what she was thinking! Have a great image in my head of you all doing lunges, I will cheer you all on from the sidelines as having trouble standing up let alone doing lunges :haha:


----------



## Razcox

LOL i am off to bed and will be having dreams of you guys doing your lunges! 

have fun all! xx


----------



## Sparkly

Okay it looks like you're all so busy lunging......I'll have to google it and give some a go :shrug:


----------



## VGibs

haha did ya find out what lunges are?


----------



## Dazed

Sparkly, think of the yoga pose the warrior only you are constantly getting in and out of the pose. 
Do I have that right girls?


----------



## VGibs

here is a very good representation LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q--6wtCPHg8


----------



## heart tree

You ladies are hilarious! I do walking lunges holding 10 pound weights in my hands. It really works those buns. I haven't done them in a few weeks though thanks to my paranoia in the tww.

Nato, I get seasick. I hope we didn't get on the ship in your dream.

Your dogs are all so beautiful by the way. I want a dog so bad :stampsfeet:

Lucy, I hope you are feeling a little less wobbly. It is bound to happen given all of your losses. This one is your keeper though.

Yay for people getting my card! Please frame them as they'll be worth pennies some day.

2 updates from me to you. First is that I called to find out why I wasn't getting the discount for the drugs. They made a mistake and apologized. Now I just have to go get my refund. Hopefully I'll get proper knocked up this cycle and won't have to worry that starting next round I have to pay full price. The discount ends after this cycle.

Second update is that the doctor in Florida received my records and will be calling soon. I'm glued to my phone.

Oh and one more. I decided to take my meds early. My doctor told me I could take them on CD 2-6 or CD 3-7. I've done 3-7 the past 2 times and ov'd on CD 17. Thought if I took them a day early, I'd Ov even earlier. I'm trying to avoid Ov'ing on the dreaded Monday, but it might not be possible. 

I also contacted a friend whose husband had low sperm count and they were doing IUI. I asked her what he had to take and got the name. I'm going to make Tim take it regardless of his count.

I guess that was 4 updates.


----------



## Dazed

YAY Amanda!!! Hope it all goes well.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks babe! Told you I would be in a better place today. CD 1 always kicks my ass. CD 2 always brings a little more hope for a new beginning. How are you doing?


----------



## heart tree

Oh, Nato, I forgot to mention your chart. My acupuncturist told me that the bigger the rise, the better progesterone you are producing. If you view your chart in Fahrenheit, you'll see a better rise. Also, I think CD 12 is a rogue temp. If you ignore that one, look at how big of a jump you have from you pre Ov temps to your post Ov temps. Your chart looks perfect. No worries allowed on this chart. No siree.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, those 4 updates are all great ones. :) That's such wonderful news about getting your Femara discount! I hope you hear from the Florida Dr. soon and that he is full of information for you. I hope taking the meds earlier helps you ov even earlier. I'm going to do the same with the soy next cycle (I was doing CDs 3-7 as well). Oh, and what is it that your friend is taking that you're going to have Tim take? Supplements?


----------



## Allie84

Since we were all sharing pictures of our adorable doggies I thought I'd take one of the puppy we're dog sitting for my cousin. She only 4 months...so adorable. But she's pooped a lot on our carpet.
 



Attached Files:







doggie.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## grandbleu

heart tree said:


> Thanks babe! Told you I would be in a better place today. CD 1 always kicks my ass. CD 2 always brings a little more hope for a new beginning. How are you doing?

Totally concur *Hearty* on CD1 being the "suckiest" day of the cycle...besides the day right before AF.

You sound like you have a great TTC plan this cycle with extra vitamins for Tim (what are they may I ask because we haven't had an SA in two years and things change). Ovulating earlier...getting your discount back :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Just had a lovely girls night out in the city with 4 amazing women. Great food. Great cocktails. Wish you were all there. Very sex in the city! 

Ha ha, I knew you were all going to ask me about the sperm supplement. Why didn't I just post it? I'll look at my email and give you all the info. Promise.


----------



## heart tree

Here is the info my friends hubby got from their FS. She got pregnant twice from IUI and the second time was with twins. 

Astaxanthin

Astaxanthin is a strong antioxidant extracted from algae (Hematococcus pluvialis) and yeast (Phaffia rhodozyma) and found naturally in lobsters, salmon, and arctic shrimp. It is FDA approved as a food coloring.

Some researchers have found that this medication is of benefit in infertile men. It was found to improve sperm motility (forward movement). It also may improve total pregnancy rates as well as per-cycle pregnancy rates in couples undergoing assistive reproductive techniques. It works by decreasing reactive oxygen species within the semen. These compounds can damage sperm membranes and sperm DNA. *Astaxanthin can also decrease Inhibin B, a substance which decreases the body&#8217;s normal production of the hormone which regulates spermatogenesis (sperm production).

No side effects have been found in more than eight animal studies and clinical trials evaluating the safety of this medication. It has not as yet been shown to interact with any other medication. The tested dose for sperm improvement was 8mg (2, 4mg tablets/capsules) twice a day. It may take up to three months to see the benefits.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi girls,
Loving all the updates, but without Internet at our new place I haven't been able to catch up completely. I'm just paying for 3G on my phone instead. Yikes!
I've started with the newest posts...awesome news on many topics Amanda! Nothing better than getting some money back! Sucks about AF though, the evil ho bag.
So great to see all your scan pics too girls! So excited for all of you! 

The puppy and I and the new apartment are doing well. He sure is a lot of work, but I love him so much! He never poops in the house and only pees accidentally maybe once a day or so. Luckily we have hardwood floors!

But, I am actually wishing the ho bag would hurry up and get here. It's been 34 days now since the start of the heaving bleeding and cramping (not to mention the week of light bleeding before). 

Since we got the puppy and Kristian's away most of the time anyway, I hardly think about a baby at all anymore. I dong even feel that sad when I see pregnant ladies.
My first due date was this week sometime, but it doesn't hurt like it used to. Not sure what that means.

One more thing: I started therapy last week, all paid for by my company. I think it might help with all the changes and events over the past two years, many not related to TTC. Norway is crazy though. My therapist thinks I need more time to work in my mental well-being (I cry within like 5 seconds of getting there) and has ordered more sick leave for me. Amazing, huh? So I've been spending my days playing with the puppy and organizing our new place and started back with exercise. 
I kinda feel like a loser for not working, but I guess we can work on that at therapy:)
Hugs to everyone! Sorry for my novel here....


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today?? 

Allie - She is very sweet but sorry about her pooping on your floor so much. At 4 months she really should be better housetrained by now, maybe its being in a strange house putting her off?

Hearty - I got your card too and it was lovely thanks so much! Put it on my kitchen shelf as it doesnt look xmassy at all. Glad you had a good night out and i love the plan for TTC this month.

AFM - Temps still high but i am getting a bit of a cold which might be throwing things off a bit. Looking at my few temps i would say the latest that AF should show up would be the 19th but she could show up any day really . . . Just got to watch my temps.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are we all ? sorry not been about much just been a floating ghost really on a mission to get my bmi down too 25 or below so i started slimming world :) 
well i roughly cd14 so i presume im gonna ov in the next 4 days taking more relaxed approach now no temping no ovulation test nothing just going with the flow:) xxx


----------



## Dazed

I'm doing well Amanda. I think the ho bag is playing tricks with me. I'm usually full on when she comes and Monday she was LIGHT, yesterday she was still light, and last night was light. The cramps are there, but the flow really isn't. Not to mention I got some bad PMS monday and fussed at OH for the stupidest thing. I had to lock myself in our bedroom just so I could cool down and realize it was PMS. I felt so stupid. I actually don't get moody with AF so I'm hoping its a sign that I had a really strong ov especially with the symptoms I thought I was having.

Glad you are feeling better and I hope today has you in just a good of mood.


----------



## Megg33k

That was a lot to read and respond to... and my brain doesn't keep track that well anymore! :dohh:

I've come to terms with the fact that I'll only get your cards sent if I don't make them... So, non-handmade cards will be in the mail on Friday or Saturday. Its a bit late, but whatever! LOL

I don't know what I'm even responding to now... I lose my concentration so easily. Seemed like mostly good news... or, "not bad" news, at the very least! I'm so sorry that I'm so rubbish these days! Love you all and thinking of you often! :hugs: I think I should have stayed in bed longer though!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls. Everybody lunge together now. Lunge. Lunge. Lunge. 

Mel, how did the drs app go? Hope all is well 

Hi Sparkly! I see you are in the BD zone later this week. BD, not lunge. That oughta do both jobs. 

Hearty, no one got on the ship. I think i woke up at that point thinking i had to take my temp, only to discover is was 4.30am. That was a close shave. Twit twoo at all your news, money off...drs calling....sperm supplements....oh my (credit: Dorothy, Wizard of Oz). Has he called yet? Gimme. 

My personal least favorite day is the one or 2 before af. They are when i go a bit mentaller and have to be restrained. CD1 is new cycle, new chance i think. 

Hi Amy, good to hear off you. Puppy watching sounds great. Im glad the therapist is helping - i do the same, i am in tears before i have my coat off. I think its an excellent idea to have some more time off. It takes so long to get your head straight after a loss that all the time you can take for yourself is valuable. 

Hi Jen, i have been watching your impressive weightlessness on FB. You are anther one who has a friend who knows one of my friends on fb. I forgot who it was though. 

Well, if i am not pregnant, i would like to know why i am so obsessed with cheese toasties today. I cant find my breville either. I am absolutely starving and have been all day. I have been having really full on dreams for 2 days too, which is too early for a symptom but i am going to count it as one anyway. I decided to adjust my rogue CD12 temp and my temp went up this morning so my chart is looking a bit more impressive now. From now on, I might just put in whatever temp looks best


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks for asking Nato....it went ok...still no real answers yet. I have to test my blood sugars every day after meals and they will take a look at the log each week. If the numbers are still high (which they are so far), I will require insulin. He said that I probably will be induced, but he doesn't know at what point. Baby is going to be big, but I don't know what weight he is at right now (my fundal measurement is 38" though, which is 5" larger then where it should be)....so basically, taking it all one week at a time


----------



## Megg33k

Mmm... I'm assuming cheese toasties is grilled cheese? If so, I'm obsessed with them too!

Mel - Hoping they sort what's best quickly! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Ach Mel

Its great news that he's a big baby - that takes a bit of the worry out of it i'd imagine. Will the insulin give you some more time, or is it soley to manage the condition? 

How are you feeling about it?


----------



## NatoPMT

yes yes megg, and i found my toastie maker. I am covered in cheese.


----------



## Megg33k

MMmm..... I might need a grilled cheese today... Might have to happen!


----------



## msarkozi

I think the insulin just manages the condition. The diabetes causes the baby to be bigger and then there could be a lot of complications with delivery. I am ok with it, but I wish they could give me more answers, like when they will induce, as well as what size he actually is right now. If he's already around 8 pounds say, then I could be looking at 11-13 pounds by the end of my term.....not a fucking chance am I pushing that out!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty woo hoo to getting money back and waiting for call from florida dr hope he has lotsnof information for you and can help. I made steve eat sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds which are high in zinc he took vit's as well also his dr said to do anything to get his testorone up like playing video games (I know) as apparatenly that increases the amount of :spermy:

Mel hope they let you know soon whether your going to be induced or not. Good luck with montiering your sugar levels my dad has diabetes but isn't on insulin its diet controlled although they may decide to put him on tablets. Wow 11-13 pounds would be a big baby oww, is a c-section an option for you.

:hi: Amy good to see you I think its great that you've got some more time of work. Pleased to here your all setteled in to you new place and with your little pup can we have a pic please?

Nato I now want a cheese toastie I had a cheese and tomato sandwich for my lunch. When will you be testing?

Woo hoo Im a blueberry!! I've got a councelling session tomorrow its my first one it was meant to be last year but had to cancel as I had a nasty cold. I think will help me with my losses but also to stay calm in this pregnancy or I hope it will.


----------



## msarkozi

My doctor said this morning he is concerned about the size of the baby, and it is looking like it will be an early induction and c section. I have to see him again on Monday, and he will look at my blood sugars as well. Like he said, baby is really happy but mommy is not! So, between him and the other doctor, they will keep monitoring me and then make the decision. I told him I was scared about how big this baby was going to be, and he told me not to worry because they know what they are doing and I am in good hands. I was like good because I have no clue what I am doing!!! 

Amy - so nice to see you again! It sounds like you are doing fairly well, and I am glad you are able to have time off of work and see the therapist. I am sure you will feel much better by the end :hugs:

Luce - happy blueberry day :)


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls.

Hearty I got your card in the post today thanks. It made me tear up, it was so lovely. Sounds like you had a great night out and it did you the power of good. Looks like you're getting things sorted with the FS too. You'll have your BFP before you know it!:thumbup:

Allie I got your card too petal. Thanks. My dog had it in his mouth at one point but I saved it! Cute pooch pic! Crap that you're having a long cycle. I suspect I'm going too as well as not taking the soy this month in case it messes with my cycle if I do end up starting IVF soon.

Lucy, good news about the counselling sessions. I'm sure they will be very useful.

Amy, your little pup is adorable and it's making me broody for another one!:haha: Time off work and counselling sounds good too.

Nato they sound like symptoms to me, I would count them! You're talking about food again and I'm having a very hungry day! :haha:

Dazed balls to the ho bag!

Megg I shall look forward to your shop bought card. Can't believe you're over 7 weeks already. Where did that go! Oh and yes you look like you've got a proper bump on you. Weird!

Mel ouch at big babies!

CJ Good to hear from you. Sorry you've been ill:hugs:

Raz, do you not have a chart we can stalk? It's all sounding promising!

AFM I lost 2.5 lb last night. Bit miffed as I expected more since this diet is so strict, but I'm quite bloated and constipated so hoping this is why. Here's to a better weight loss next week!

Sorry if I've missed anyone
x


----------



## Dazed

Good job on the weight loss Sugar. Keep it up.


----------



## sugarlove

PS Bleu :hi:

I did lots of lunges at aerobics last night :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

good job Sugar! Your first week, you will drop more weight, but then you should expect 1-2 pounds each week after. So 2.5 lbs is good! :thumbup: And the constipation totally affects it. I had that issue as well, and had to take some natural remedies for it to help out.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Mel. I've done 2 weeks now and lost 4.5. Need to do a ticker, it might spur me on.

I've bought some dried prunes to try and get things moving a bit.:haha:


----------



## msarkozi

that's really good! just keep at it, and it will all come together :) 

lol! the magic of prunes! I found out too that kiwi is actually a natural laxative, so if you like kiwi, try eating one of those as well.


----------



## Dazed

REALLY?! Kiwi? I never had a problem with it being a laxative.


----------



## msarkozi

yep! I was totally shocked when I found that out.....if you eat them regularly, then maybe it loses it's effect?! I had one a few months ago, and by the time I got home from work, I was running for the washroom. I was like what the hell caused that, and then I read in my pregnancy book I think it was, that kiwi is a natural laxative.


----------



## grandbleu

Oh my gosh...how this thread runs away from me...I'm going to have to start keeping tabs on page numbers now...when I was unemployed it was easy to keep up now I'm in class and can't keep up. Now I feel like a loser discoer but there was something about ahem :blush: natural laxative...I am a big believer in flax seeds...you can buy bulk usually at the health food store...don't need that much...a spoonful a day and you will LOVE it and it doesn't give you painful cramps like chemical laxatives can. You can soak them in water and down it like that (just a wee bit of water sort of turns them gel like) or I prefer just to sprinkle some on a salad or oatmeal or morning cereal so they blend in and you don't know you are eating them. HTH ;)

Back to lunges my dears...if I'm not getting pregnant any time soon I might as well have a hot ass!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry Mel, i didnt realise the size of the baby was related to the condition, i always thought big babies were good, but clearly this isnt the best situation. I thought it would be better to be big if you have to have an early induction, rather than the size being part of why you would have the induction. When is the next appointment? Hope you get more answers

Sugar, where's the ticker i demanded hmm hmm. Mebbes you should change your name to CarrotStickLove and dump the sugar as slimspiration. Yeay at 2.5lbs. Thats only 15 more to go for necessary bmi. 

The cheese toastie was FINE. But i feel a bit sick this evening which is stopping me making another. Just as well really. I often feel sick in LP so thats not a symptom. I am defo counting the rest as symptoms though. Gonna test Monday Luce, which will be 10dpo with a FRER - maybe Sunday if i get all hysterical and want to make myself worse. No earlier. <awaits yogi piping up at this point>

I want a chart off Raz - and while i am at it, i think Dazed should go crazy and use opks AND temp too. 

And hoping, defo is my cycle buddy this month, shes looking to be about 2dpo

I have just got back from a hardcore therapy session. I cried so much my contact lens came out. I am supposed to be happy at 5dpo as well. Had some major progress though


----------



## NatoPMT

oo yes, flaxseeds are good for EWCM too. Good suggestion bleu

I sprinkled them on my lunch every day with pumpkin seeds - also good for zinc & selenium


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Gemma Simone, youre welcome to say hello and pull up a seat

That was my best front of house face.


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Nato! 

the next doctor appt is Monday morning. So we will see what the new fundal measurement is then, and maybe they will start deciding something?! If it grows another 3" by Monday though, god help me!!! And it's funny, because I was told this morning by someone that works at the clinic, that I look pretty small......and yet I think I look like a whale!


----------



## msarkozi

oh yeah, I forgot.....Nato, are you seriously holding off on testing????? have you gone mad?! what happened to "hello, my name is Nato and I am a POAS-aholic"?????


----------



## NatoPMT

now i want to test. 

youve awoken the monster.


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

look at my squirrel



Thats not euphemism
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0011.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I can do the OPK's but I don't have the discipline for temping. I like my alcohol when I can have it and I have a bad sleeping pattern.

Why on earth is there a squirrel in your flat?


----------



## NatoPMT

its after the almond trap i laid

boo. there's just not enough charts to stalk with all these preggos.


----------



## Dazed

Ok, WHY did you lay an almond trap?


----------



## NatoPMT

cos i wanted the squirrel to be my friend. 

of course.


----------



## Dazed

LOL. I don't think you need to worry about GOING crazy anymore :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

haha

don't make me come over there and stick a thermometer in your mouth


----------



## yogi77

cute squirrel....

now go test


----------



## Dazed

Oh yeah? Well I'll just counter act and make you test!


----------



## NatoPMT

uh oh, the tester enthusiasts are gathering strength and my barely adequate defenses are crumbling. 

Im going to build a fort. You cant get me in my fort. 

(hahah at you lot and your wiley ways)


----------



## msarkozi

NatoPMT said:


> cos i wanted the squirrel to be my friend.
> 
> of course.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: oh Nato, you crack me up!!! You are so nuts; I love you!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i am not nuts. I am almonds. 

Silly Melissa.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps right back atcha xx


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: yes, I should have realized it was almonds due to the almond trap :) 

and by the way, your fort will never be strong enough for us to not knock it over....so you may as well just test sooner :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

what dpo would you encourage me to test at, just hypothetically, like. I said that from the safety of my reinforced fort, with the anti-mel moat


----------



## vickyd

Nato come on hold out dont test till youre at least 11 dpo!! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## LucyJ

:haha: nato you crack me up! Cute squirrel now do just lay traps to befriend squirrels or is it all creatures your like snow white!

Dont test to early stay strong in your fort!


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, i am trying to make friends with a robin too, i have heard that they will eat seeds out of your hand. And i have a jay in the garden but its playing hard to get. Not like the slutty squirrel who will go in anyones house for the sake of a peanut. 

I would be 10dpo on Monday. That was my target date to first test. Thats a compromise between Vic's 11dpo and Mel / Yogi / Dazed saying now, at 5dpo. Although i suspect Dazed is just heckling me rather than actually trying to make me test

How are Lucy and Vicky today?


----------



## vickyd

Ok ill take 10 dpo!
Im in a bad mood, got my scan 2morrow so stressed as usual...I have officially started maternity leave but im still going into work a few hours a day. If i dont get a bonus i will murder someone GRRRR!!!!


----------



## vickyd

watching teen mom for the first time.....holy fuck i feel sorry for the kids...


----------



## grandbleu

vickyd said:


> Ok ill take 10 dpo!
> Im in a bad mood, got my scan 2morrow so stressed as usual...I have officially started maternity leave but im still going into work a few hours a day. If i dont get a bonus i will murder someone GRRRR!!!!

Good luck tomorrow...I hope everything goes smoothly...YIPEE! for maternity leave...you better get a bonus for extra work though.


----------



## LucyJ

I think 10dpo is a good time to test.

I'm not to bad thanks feeling bit rough but I generally do most evenings and itchy my ezcema has really flared up (being a bad girl Ive scratched so have made it worse). Steve is cooking me some food now. A little exicted as well as my mum has booked tickets for us to see David Tennant in a much ado about nothing in london in June :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Im slightly worried cause i have been feeling her much less the past couple of days. Everyone thinks im a loon and no one will take me serious so i guess well see tomorrow. Serves me right for crying wolf eh?


----------



## msarkozi

NatoPMT said:


> Luce, i am trying to make friends with a robin too, i have heard that they will eat seeds out of your hand. And i have a jay in the garden but its playing hard to get. *Not like the slutty squirrel who will go in anyones house for the sake of a peanut.*
> 
> I would be 10dpo on Monday. That was my target date to first test. Thats a compromise between Vic's 11dpo and Mel / Yogi / Dazed saying now, at 5dpo. Although i suspect Dazed is just heckling me rather than actually trying to make me test
> 
> How are Lucy and Vicky today?

:rofl: well, for the fun of it, I think you should test at 2dpo, and again at 7dpo, and then every day after that :)


----------



## NatoPMT

what's the scan for Vic? do you want to do air karate chops at me to get some frustration out? Go on, go for it. 

I know the scans are horrible for you, but i have every faith that your little one will be just dandy. what are you doing this evening? can you distract yourself with anything?


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Although i suspect Dazed is just heckling me rather than actually trying to make me test

Yup!

To be honest, I don't feel bad for those girls at all! Unfortunately that is one of the consequenses of having sex, getting pregnant. In some of those episodes I feel more sorry for the baby.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Im slightly worried cause i have been feeling her much less the past couple of days. Everyone thinks im a loon and no one will take me serious so i guess well see tomorrow. Serves me right for crying wolf eh?

you are still feeling her move, just less? 

its hard to quantify dont forget, unles syou have a diary of how much you feel her, it might be the anxiety of the upcoming scan making you perceive it that way? 

cry wolf as much as you like. PAL's are allowed to. <nods>

Luce, feeling rough is good though, in a crappy sort of way. Eczema is not though. Have you identified any triggers for it? 

Mel, youre such a bad girl


----------



## vickyd

Its my monthly scan, routine really.
Yeah scans are hard for me and i should be doing something to get my mind off of it but instead watching teen mom and stuffing my face with sweets.

Dazed i feel sorry for the babies not the parents!


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Vicky!! everything will be good tomorrow....i'll be thinking of you

Nato - I try :thumbup: I like to break rules.......


----------



## jenny25

hey nato i cant find you on my fb :( i tried so i could see who the person was lol xx


----------



## Dazed

vickyd said:


> Dazed i feel sorry for the babies not the parents!

OK, I got you now. I had to go back and read it again. When you said kids I was thinking the teen parents.


----------



## NatoPMT

the word to focus on is 'routine' Vic. And then focus on the sweeties. 

I pmd you the names Jen


----------



## VGibs

vickyd said:


> watching teen mom for the first time.....holy fuck i feel sorry for the kids...

I am addicted to that show...I've been watching it since the first cast was on 16 and pregnant


----------



## heart tree

Hi women. I'm on my lunch break, so thought I'd take a minute to write. I wish I could remember everything that I read. Forgive me if I don't.

Lisa, your AF sounds very suspicious to me. Kind of like Lucy's last AF, except that it wasn't AF, it was her being pregnant. Do you think that is a possibility?

Mel, sounds like you are dealing with a lot of information, but on the flip side want more information. It sounds like you are in very capable hands though. I'm so glad they are monitoring you so closely. I have faith you are going to get through this perfectly, big baby and all.

Vicky, I'm sorry you are such a wreck right now. I know what a trigger scan days are for you. I know nothing is going to help except seeing your LO on the screen, and even better, having her healthy in your arms. What time is your scan. Congrats on maternity leave.

Nato, you are the squirrel whisperer. Maybe squirrels think you are really a rabbit due to all the Lindt bunnies you've eaten. Maybe they think you are a garden creature like them. Don't listen to the preggo test pushers (excluding Vicks). Test on Monday at the earliest. Implantation hasn't happened yet. 

Jenny, I like how carefree you are this cycle. It must feel good. You go with all that weight loss!

I'm sure there was other stuff I wanted to say, but I can't remember now. Still waiting to hear from the Florida doctor.

I started my meds yesterday and then realized I haven't talked to Tim about whether or not he's going out of town for business. I really hope I'm not out before I'm even in this cycle. I'll be so mad if he goes during Ov time. Will be a big waste of meds. I'll find out tonight what his plans are. 

I've had a friend visiting from Australia and we've been hanging out with a bunch of friends this week. Last night was great, though a little too much alcohol which made me tired today. Tonight more hanging out. More wine. More food. I need to get to the gym before I burst. There's always tomorrow!


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I am one of those people that like to plan things, and I like to have all the information.....so I am definitely looking for more information....It just makes it easier if you can have all the information you need/want to know......the poor doctor...I never had a single question for him before, and now all I am doing is asking him questions. I think the closer I get, the more scared I am getting!! And yes, big baby...so much for all my 0-3 month clothes I am guessing!! :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Scan is at 6.30 pm hearty..

Fingers crossed Tim doesnt leave town for this cycle!


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I say test tomorrow if it's a cheapo one, but then I'm bad and have no patience!:haha:
I think you've officially gone mad with that squirrel. They're dirty rodents. It's like befriending a rat!

Good luck for tomorrow Vicky. As you get further along, maybe you don't feel LO as much as there's less room. Or maybe I'm just talking crap! I'm sure everything will be fine though. Try and get a scan pic this time or at least take a preggo belly one:hugs:

Hearty I'm liking the sound of your evening. Sounds like a right laugh:thumbup:

Dazed I must admit I was thinking your AF sounded suspicious too. Test with Nato tomorrow!

Lucy bless your Mum. That sounds good!
x


----------



## NatoPMT

Yes i forgot to mention Lisa's light af, i was gonna say test again but didnt want to push tests back at test pushers. My friend had a light 4 day period when she was pregnant. 

I havent watched Teen Mums as i have had baby blindness since mc and cant watch anything about it. I have taped One Born Every Minute but havent watched it yet. I might watch Half Ton Teen instead which is on now. Better the devil you know

Hearty, hope that Tim's dates coincide with yours. Such a bummer when the travelling happens, i hope it doesnt happen this month. Woo to hard drinking aussie friends. 

Love, the squirrel whisperer x


----------



## NatoPMT

i love all woodland creatures. dirty or otherwise. i dont discriminate. 

I wouldnt share a plate with one, mind


edt: i have settled on watching Edwardian Farm. For some reason, i really like Edwardian Farm. Its all about modern people living like Edwardian farmers. In case you hadnt realised


----------



## vickyd

half ton teen????


----------



## NatoPMT

oh yes. I think its about being overweight and a teenager. At a guess


----------



## sugarlove

PS Nato you can stalk my chart if you like, I've just updated it. You can watch my temps rise and drop as usual due to bloody low progest!

I was watching the biggest loser the other night for inspiration. It was making me tired watching them exercise. Surely it can't be good to exercise till you throw up and have to have oxygen!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I'm with you. I can't watch any baby/pregnancy shows. They are banned from my household. 

Oh and I like woodland creatures too. I'm a creature lover.

Sugar, your chart looks good to me. Are you doing the monitor or OPKs this cycle? I like Biggest Loser, though you are right, it seems like a lot of stress on their bodies. But I think they are medically observed. I would hope so!


----------



## NatoPMT

let the stalking commence. Ooo you are due an ov in the next day or so. Get to it. 

i agree re: this mad exercising. I have seen that on boot camp programmes. They must get injured surely? It really cant be good for them to exercise until they puke


----------



## msarkozi

Sugar, you are right.....there is less movement as the weeks go on, as like you said, there is no room for them to do so anymore.....all I really feel now instead of kicks is rolling......

I think I have already seen that half ton teen one....I've watched quite a few of those shows, and it just amazes me....


----------



## Dazed

I have no reason to suspect that this is breakthrough bleeding at the moment. I will wait to see what the overnight hours bring IYKWIM. Today is still a teeny tiny bit odd but getting better. I must admit that by now I'm ususally addicted to ibuprofen for the pain.


----------



## NatoPMT

yes me too hearty. Just too painful. My therapist told me to stop sky plusing One Born Every Minute as well tonight. We are like Snow White. I will have squirrels doing my washing up and bluebirds folding my laundry as i sing in a falsetto voice in no time at all

Cherry tree ladders have to be 70ft high. I just learned that on Edwardian Farm

good point on the less room to move thing


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I wouldn't get too excited I'm off the soy this month so it will prob go back to day 19 or something silly this month. Have got days to go yet:growlmad:
Yes Hearty using the CBFM and OPK. 

Why has my BDing and OPK info disappeared from my chart this month?:shrug:

I'm watching the film 9 Months now. I'm going to pretend it's me knocked up!


----------



## vickyd

Oohh im downloading half ton teen, and the biggest looser!

I have puked a couple times after working out! I got carried away one on the elliptical and did almost two hours! It took me the better part of the day to get my balance back and i puked 3 times before i started to feel myself again. I was getting over a bad break up at the time so i was at the gym twice a day for 3 months. I got over the looser and had a killer bod as well!!


----------



## heart tree

Just read back a few and wanted to say hi to Amy. It's good to hear from you. I hope AF comes soon. I'm glad to hear you are getting counseling and time off. I wish they did that in the US!

Raz, I'm so curious about your temps. I'm waiting in anticipation....

Nice work to you and Sugar too for the weight loss! You are all my inspiration.


----------



## sugarlove

Jesus Vicky that was dedication! Don't think I've ever been near puking so I obviously don't work hard enough!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh the break up diet. Best diet there is. I actually got skinny on one of those, and its not my natural state, i can tell you. Not that skinny is good <halfhearteddisclaimer>

haha at downloads, so easily led

why are you off the soy again sugar?


----------



## vickyd

it wasnt dedication hun! Extreme anger more like it!!!! I always take out my fustration at the gym...that or drinking and smoking 2 packs a day!


----------



## heart tree

Never puked from exercising. Never will. I get bored too quickly with it. No way would I do 2 hours on any machine. Not even while watching Dexter.

Nato, I don't even allow commercials for pregnancy tests in my house. When one comes on, either Tim or I change it immediately. It is our unspoken rule. 

Lisa, you must update us on the AF situation as much as possible. I really want this to be IB!


----------



## sugarlove

cos I've got my lap coming up and I might decide to start IVF after that so don't want to mess with my cycle too much. Got to get screening tests done soon if I go down the egg sharing route.


----------



## msarkozi

I've puked once from working out, but it was because I had a beer before I decided to workout :blush:


----------



## heart tree

msarkozi said:


> I've puked once from working out, but it was because I had a beer before I decided to workout :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

It was a hot summer day.....seemed like a good idea at the time! lol!! I learnt my lesson to never do it again....especially since the workout I was doing was an intense one.....now if the choice is beer or workout, it's always beer! :haha:


----------



## Dazed

I highly doubt its IB, but will keep you updated Amanda. It would be awsome if it was though.


----------



## LucyJ

Ive never puked from working out mind you I dont set foot in a gym either hate them Im very impressed with all those that go.

Nato dont know about triggers I have to be carefull of any wheat or gluten I only eat a small amount of wholemeal bread which is pretty much the only wheat I have it could possibly be the cheese but I think its more than likely hormonal. Yep feeling rough is definitely a good thing, just wish food tasted good there are very few things that taste good at the moment.

I dont watch any of the pregnancy programmes either the teen mum ones irritate me. 

Lisa it does sound very similar to what I had, I had bleeding for about three days thought it was Af to start of with but it very odd nothing like how my normal periods started or same flow but I did have cramping I only tested to prove I wasnt pregnant so I could have a drink why my body sorted itself out so it was a bit of a shock when it came up positive.


----------



## msarkozi

I'm too scared to go to a gym...so I workout at home and much more comfortable....mind you, I haven't worked out for about a year now! I lose motivation easy.....


----------



## LucyJ

I used to do dvd workouts was really good at uni as did them with a friend need someone to help motivate me. I do the wii fit well used to Im just not consistent.


----------



## Megg33k

Never puked from working out.. but I don't work out much... :blush:

RE: Half-ton Teen... Can we really use the word "overweight" still when the weight is being quantified in fractions of a ton? I mean... Someone can be 30lbs "overweight"... You don't get to be HALF A TON and "overweight"... I draw the line somewhere. (I can say this, because I'm fat! Its not mean when fat people call other fat people "fat"... I promise!)


----------



## Dazed

I don't like the word fat and overweight is still kinda touchy. I prefer pudgy or fluffy (Gabriel Iglesias). But I guess there is a point when you are in such aww that it becames "God [email protected]"! 
This message is also brought to you by a fellow pudgy person.


----------



## msarkozi

I call myself fatty all the time and OH gives me crap....he tells me I'm not fat, but yet clinically I am considered obese!! (and yes this is without being pregnant)


----------



## Dazed

I hate that (clinically obese). Yes, I'm pudgy but it seems like the clinical standard for obesity now sits at 5-10lbs over your "ideal" weight". Its such crap if you ask me.


----------



## msarkozi

I couldn't agree more! I seriously think they need to look at their charts and do some changing.....


----------



## dawny690

*Thanks hearty for the card its lovely and the message inside was lovely thankyou xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

msarkozi said:


> I couldn't agree more! I seriously think they need to look at their charts and do some changing.....

HERE HERE! You should see the hoops they make me jump through because I am an "obese" pregnant person....Makes me laugh cause I dont know any other obese pin up models! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I'm "morbidly obese"... Shouldn't that mean that I have life-threatening complications? Shouldn't I, at the very least, be LESS healthy than my thinner counterparts? "MORBIDLY OBESE"!!!... That's WAY meaner than calling someone "fat." It pisses me off so much. And, what fucks me off even worse is when I see people who are grossly overweight eating the way you would stereotypically expect them to... and then knowing that I eat the same as my thinner counterparts and I'm STILL grouped in with the people who think that 4 Big Macs are a SNACK! It makes me SO angry. I wouldn't be so touchy about it, but I just witnessed it last night. We had dinner with Justin and one of my old professors... And, he ate as much as me, Kevin and Justin put together... but, I get to be grouped in with the "morbidly obese" people... even though I eat like a person of healthy weight. I swear there has to be something wrong with my metabolism... like, a real, medical problem.


----------



## VGibs

hehehehe My OH is on the phone with his Mom talking all in french...so sexy...maybe I should jump him....nope he didnt shave today...no prickly face for me!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... French! That IS sexy! I wish my husband spoke French... He barely speaks English some days though! :rofl:


----------



## Dazed

Here is Gabriel Inglesias if anyone is interested

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLQby02K2uc

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/WLQby02K2uc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/WLQby02K2uc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Megg33k

LOVE him! <3


----------



## Megg33k

New bump pic in my journal... with comparison from 4-7 weeks. :( MASSIVE!


----------



## NatoPMT

Here i am again. Cant sleep won't sleep. 

I just cant stop my mind racing. Tonight im worrying about my placement, because i am so close to the edge i dont think im capable of counselling anyone else. If i dont do my placement, i cant do my course. I have a tutorial before class tomorrow and i have to discuss this with my tutor and i dont think i can do it without ending up in tears. My tutor is worried about me already and if i talk to her about this, im going to lose it. My session with my therapist today really unhinged something and now i just cant stop crying. 

blah blah blah. Im sick of being this emotional. So im gonna talk about weight. 

What everyone is saying..i have a different problem. I have put on weight and am carrying quite a lot, but the charts say i am underweight. The charts are basically too generalised for individual assessment i think - i am not underweight and classify me wrong, i should prob be in the top of the 'ideal' bracket, verging on overweight but dont take into consideration my frame. I have really narrow hips so prob am more narrow (still have a 32 inch back) which means i can carry more without being classed as overweight. Just shows that the charts don't work.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, charts don't work well at all, actually! I know I'm VERY overweight... but I don't like being put into the category with people who need to lose 400 lbs! That's just not quite fair! I fit through doors, DAMMIT!

Sorry its been a bad day, Nato! :hugs: I don't have advice, but I do have hugs!


----------



## CJSG1977

Great news on getting the money back Amanda!!

I'm sure the counselling will help Lucy, but you are certainly sounding a bit better.xx

11-13Llbs Mel!!! I wouldnt push that out either LOL. Good luck for Monday, I hope it goes ok.

Sugar thats still weight off hun, and of course it will always vary week on week. You'll do great.

I cant remember the last time I did a lunge...but I can tell you running a pub certainly makes the weight come off LOL. I have lost well over a stone, which makes 2 stone in 3 months (along with the dog walking)

LOL Nato, POAS, POAS POAS :haha: That squirrel is so cute, and lol

GL tomorrow Vicky, all will be fine hun.

Technically they say I am obese too. I hate the term. I have an underactive thyroid and work so hard to keep the weight down but my body does what it wants. Slimmer slightly at the moment but that could change in just a few days thanks to water retention!!!!

AFM I have been chilling for the last couple of hours...took that long to catch up lol. Its nice to have some time to go online...not so good the pub is soooooo quiet. I think ov has happened... dtd 2 days over fertile time so will have to hope that was enough :shrug: I hope next month to really knuckle down and be back fully on the ttc train. My niece who was pregnant and due same day as me, then miscarried the same week as me is now 12 weeks pregnant. My poor dh face when I showed him her scan pic. I could see him thinking...thats meant to be us. So bit of a downer there. The friends who were looking after our house back home let their son lose in there and one of his mates opened my letter for my scan check... I never saw it till weeks later so they took me off the list. Now I will be waiting another 3-6 months before getting back to my FS!!!!!! I forgot to mention it on here. I am gutted royally. Needless to say I gave the lad a BOLLOCKING and we now have our keys back. Sorry for the vent, not sure where that came from.... BUT, I am still in good spirits anyway.


----------



## NatoPMT

i'll take a hug. x

I think your boobs take you up into the next category.

My sister was 30GG just had a boob reduction and lost about 6 bmi points


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: My boobs COULD do that... Yeah! They're massive! 

CJ - Sounds like a bit of a mess with the scan letter. So sorry you're waiting again! I hope you get a sticky bean between now and then!


----------



## NatoPMT

what a bloody nightmare about missing your scan CJ!! What an idiot. 

eyes crossed for this cycle and no need for delayed scans


----------



## NatoPMT

boobs and bmi are a bad combo. 

Ban the boob. Or somert. 

Gonna try to sleep again as i have to be up in 6 hours

G'night x


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I'm switching the conversation from weight back to your crying. When is your placement supposed to start? How many clients are you supposed to see in a week. Do you know what kinds of issues you'll be dealing with? How much training have you had with locking your emotional baggage away while sitting with a client? I found that part of my training to be especially helpful. I actually sometimes have to visualize taking my issues, putting them in a suitcase, and leaving the suitcase outside the door. Then when a client comes in to talk, I can direct all of my focus and listening skills on them.

There will always be counter-transference and you will always have triggers, but you have to find a way to put them outside the door until the session with your client is over. If you don't think you are able to do this, I would say you aren't ready for placement. You won't be doing yourself or your client any favors if you can't shift the focus to them. 

Is there a way to postpone placement and your course? It is extremely important work that you are doing with your own therapist and I would encourage you to continue with that work before moving on to be someone else's therapist. 

I know it is late for you. You don't have to have all the answers now. I guess I just want to tell you that it is ok to stop and take a breath. It is ok if you can't move forward with your course right now. There is no timeframe on this. You need to get yourself in a good space first. I'm here if you want to talk. xoxo


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, I believe I am actually considered morbidly obese as well, and it really is a piss off! When I think of morbidly obese people, it's people like half ton teen, not me! My boobs could knock of 10 pounds I am sure, but that wouldn't be enough....

Nato - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I'd love to lose more weight but in the current weight loss my boobs have gone down 2 cup sizes and I feel boobless right now lol. So they are to stay put damn it LOL. Tummy is where it needs to go from and weirdly my back too seems to be where I carry a lot of weight...go figure.

We should campaign against the term morbidly obese!!!!!! Its derogatory and mean, and incorrect for many people in my opinion.


----------



## dawny690

Still no af here nor any sign of her coming either xxxx


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> i'll take a hug. x
> 
> I think your boobs take you up into the next category.
> 
> My sister was 30GG just had a boob reduction and lost about 6 bmi points

This is a very apt post...I was reading this thread while watching the TV special 'My Big Breasts And Me'.

Actually my bbs are an E by latest measurement and close to the size of one of the girls on the show. I was chatting with my BFF yesterday about this and she thinks my boobs weigh a lot. I wonder if I could weigh them somehow?

I just looked it up...I am 2 BMI points from being 'obese'....since I am 10 lbs from being obese I know if I get pregnant now I'll become 'obese'. 

I'm just going to keep telling myself a lot of it is my boobs. J/K

On the weight subject though, it's called 'morbid' because its causes disease. That's the technical term,which is true. I say this because clinically I'm overweight and it's probably what's causing my cycles to be long. There are overweight people who don't get sick and then there are people like me whose bodies get really off track at 25 lbs. I'm really mad at myself right now for being fat. :( Even if it's PCOS causing it, and my thryoid.


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I've always wondered if I could weigh mine too somehow Allie!!


----------



## yogi77

I got a nice little card from Fargo today!! Thanks Allie, made me smile! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Good evening my lovely ladies! I've just spent half the night catching up.

Lunges...funny story...I ended up doing some lunges tonight by accident. I meant to go to Zumba but the instructor was ill so I ended up doing 80s style aerobics a la Richard Simmons or Olivia Newton John (Let's Get Physical, Physical...that was my class).

Nato, cute squirrel! Omg. But please don't get rabies. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, Vicks :hugs:

Mel, that sounds like soooooooooo much to take in. :hugs: It sounds like you're being well looked after by good Drs. Nothing wrong with asking questions. Just think, in a few weeks the aches and pains will be replaced with a little bundle of joy...

Hearty, it sounds like a lot of fun hangining out and drinking and eating with a visiting friend. Enjoy yourself...and I hope Tim doesn't have to go out of town during ov. Will you find out tonight? Still no word from FL? Thinking of you. :hugs:

Sugar, well done on the weight loss! I didn't get that link to the weight loss thread? You're really inspiring me....I need to stick with it as well as you are. I seem to be eating more, actually. I'm sure there's some sort of psychological explanation for my inability to diet. 

Anyone looking for a fun Wii workout, I suggest Just Dance. It's so much fun!!

Oooh, I love watching Teen Mom. Sixteen and Pregnant sometimes bugs me because of how stupid they are, but I'm kind of attached to the Teen Moms (except Amber...what a horrible person). 

Amy, it's so great to hear from you. :hugs: It's good to hear you're getting the time off you deserve and getting settled in with your pup and your new place. We miss you but I understand taking the time you need. :hugs:


Nato, sorry you are having a hard time sleeping. Hopefully by now you're in a nice deep sleep. It sounds like a heavy day coming up with your course. You're intelligent and eloquent and I'm confident it will go well. Best of luck and thinking of you. :hugs: 

CJ, oh no about the scan letter! That really stinks. Grrr at inconsiderate peope. And at a slow night at the pub. But yay at getting on Bnb. We miss you!

AFM....CD20-something (lost track) and still a low, no sign of ov, blah blah. I have an appt with my gyno tomorrow though, so FX that goes well. I'm going to ask what's next and see if he thinks my weight loss plan is a good idea. If he thinks I should add some Metformin to the mix maybe that will help. It's meant to be a routine med check appointment. I just don't know and I don't really care at this point. I'm just done with it at the moment.


----------



## Allie84

Yay April!! I'm glad you got it on the island eventually. :) I don't know if you saw but I got yours a while back and it just made my day! :) I was having a crappy day and I came home for 3 lovely cards from you, Sugar, and Gaynor. :hugs:

How are you feeling?

LOL Mel, hmmm maybe I'll go try the bathroom scale. I don't know how this will work.


----------



## msarkozi

I received one from Fargo tonight too :) Thank You 

let me know if the scale works. I was just thinking, I wonder if my food scale would work, as it is smaller and I should just be able to plop it on there?! lol! I might have to try that this weekend when no one is around to ask why I am taking a food scale into the washroom! lol!


----------



## Allie84

Awesome! I wish I had a food scale to do it on lol. Okay I'm of to do it right now...will report back in a few minutes.


Edit: Nope, didn't work. Oh well. 

I'm off to BD. Alex wants to even though I said there's no point.


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I will let you know if a food scale works...just remind me to try it this weekend :)

enjoy Allie!


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Nato, I'm switching the conversation from weight back to your crying. When is your placement supposed to start? How many clients are you supposed to see in a week. Do you know what kinds of issues you'll be dealing with?

Thanks sweetheart, im so glad youre here. 

I havent even got a placement yet, I have one possible at an addiction agency. I have been avoiding getting one and i can feel the anxiety rising just thinking about it. I talked about it with my therapist last night and told her i think that a specific agency like that is going to be too much for me at the mo because the clients are very chaotic and shes questioned whether i have the capacity to deal with the redundancy, therapy, TTC and the course all at the same time. An option i am thinking of is working with a GPs surgery as the clients will be very short term and a wide variety of presenting issues. Obviously, im not able to work with miscarriage, infertility or abortion issues which would come through GP referral, but my therapist also thinks that i would struggle with stuff surrounding my issues with my mum too. Although i have made some progress in that respect and something has shifted with my mum over christmas. 

*how much training have you had with locking your emotional baggage away while sitting with a client? I found that part of my training to be especially helpful. I actually sometimes have to visualize taking my issues, putting them in a suitcase, and leaving the suitcase outside the door. Then when a client comes in to talk, I can direct all of my focus and listening skills on them.*

None yet. Which i am going to talk to my tutor about tonight. Part of what i have bought up with my therapist is my over-empathising. I jump in the hole with the person i am talking to, and get can emotional over their pain. 

*There will always be counter-transference and you will always have triggers, but you have to find a way to put them outside the door until the session with your client is over. If you don't think you are able to do this, I would say you aren't ready for placement. You won't be doing yourself or your client any favors if you can't shift the focus to them. *

This is my worry. However, the stage i am at dictates i need to work with clients. I have paid £2,000 for this course and will lose it if i leave, and lose a year of study just as i am about to be forced into having not job. and i dont want to leave, i want to find a way to work with clients ethically but think from what you have said, our training hasnt delivered the specific thing that i need to do so. 

*I know it is late for you. You don't have to have all the answers now. I guess I just want to tell you that it is ok to stop and take a breath. It is ok if you can't move forward with your course right now. There is no timeframe on this. You need to get yourself in a good space first. I'm here if you want to talk. xoxo*

Im feeling a little less drama queeny this morning, and your post has given me some confidence to speak to my tutor with direction about what training i need rather than focussing on what my emotional issues are (which is for personal therapy, not my tutor to deal with). My worry last night was about not articulating my training needs and getting upset but i think i can do it with what you have said. 

Thanks so very much xx


----------



## jenny25

awww nato i wanna give you a huge huge hug hunny :hugs:

btw your chart looks great xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

i read trashy magazines with headlines like 'my 8 stone backside earns me £100k per year'

how do they know her bum weighs 8 stone? 

*"I ended up doing some lunges tonight by accident."* :rofl:

We arent supposed to have rabies in the UK although i dont think thats categoric. A man in scotland died a few years ago from a rabid bat bite. The squirrel was more interested in the almond than savaging me, but i know someone who got bitten by a squirrel so i dont feed them by hand anymore. 

Allie, youre CD23 with EWCM - hang in there!!! I looked up the Metformin as i didnt know what it did and that sounds interesting. Lets see a video of you doing Just Dance!! go on! Keep it up Allie, you WILL get there. I am going to try and do some exercise today too

AFM: temp gone up this morning but its smack bang on my average, so nothing unusual to report there, although i have definite crampy / heavy feeling in uterus today. I could feel it 'bubbling' before. Something is defo going on down there, but i often get slight cramps in LP. I dont know if i am constantly getting failed pregnancies (as it didnt happen last month) or if its just my norm for LP


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> awww nato i wanna give you a huge huge hug hunny :hugs:
> 
> btw your chart looks great xxx

Thanks Jenny - your ticker looks great!! You are doing so so well on the weight loss. What are you doing differently? Give us some inspiration


----------



## Razcox

Nato - You can stalk my chart if you want but I have only been temping this month for about a week. Best to start stalking the new cycle hun x Ohh and have some :hugs: just because x

Vicky - I was told that the baby moves less toward the end as there is less room in there for them to really wiggle about like that uesed too? This was from people at work who have all been through it and there babies were fine.

Hoping - Will be checking up to see if it was IB bleeding

Well as my BMI is still over 30 ( hopefully this will change on my weigh in on Sunday) i am also classed as Obese. Which irkes me as i have a better diet and i am fitter them my brothers skinny ex . . I also have size 36E/F boobs so have a lot of weight in them and suffer from water rentention which i hate.

Temps went down today which looks a lot like a pre AF slump before the big crash. Guessing this will occur tomorrow with AF due either tomorrow or Saturday. I'm ok with that as its better to start afresh and it gives me time to lose more weight and get my BMI further away from the obese label what MW's seem to dislike. So will reset my CBFM arm myself with Mecca for DH, soy for me, pre seed and sofecups.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Raz! I know that they get quieter as pregnancy progresses but in my mind its just another thing to worry about...

Why do they pay so much attention to BMI in the uk??? Here they are much more relaxed about that.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Razzer, but where is your chart? i cant find it. Post the link!! i dont mind stalking half charts so am primed and ready to stalk for this cycle. 

woo hoo, you are armed to the teeth for the new cycle. You're like the Rambo of TTC. Were you using softcups when you had your bfp before? I still cant get on with them, shall i send you the ones i haven't used? Actually, I also have a big bottle of soy im not going to use so could send you that too

i called in sick today, and am sat round in my pants eating. I do feel a bit better this afternoon and risked putting One Born Every Minute on. I lasted exactly 4 mins and it wasnt even the end of the credits before I turned it off. Am now considering Hot Tub Time Machine as an option.


----------



## VGibs

Go with the hot tub time machine....it may be a brain killer but its funnier then babies


----------



## jenny25

well bmi in the uk goes alot for things they use it against fertility treatment pcos any kind of operation if our bmi is higher than what it should be then they can say no your not getting it or the reason you have this is cause of your weight 

thanks nato im using slimming world recepies playing on the wii cutting out some stuff and walking up to 1 30 min daily hun but im findin it hard cause having pcos is making it hard to loose weight im still stuck on what i am not lost any from the last weigh in xx


----------



## Razcox

Here you go Nato, not very exciting i'm afriad:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

Yes i have used softcups the last two BFP's i have gotten and soy the last one. Going in armed and ready from the start of TTC again to get that BFP ASAP. Dont really want to be waiting another 6 - 12 months! I have loads of soy but thanks for the offer, why dont you give the softcups a go??


----------



## Megg33k

BMI isn't highly focused on in the US either. Some fertility clinics will use it against you and refuse you treatment... but I was lucky enough to be with a clinic that doesn't. I don't want to think about how long it would have taken me to lose the amount of weight I'd had to lose to be at an "acceptable" BMI. The only thing I had to do (which they do with everyone) is get a letter from my GP stating that I was "fit for pregnancy"... She was VERY HAPPY to write it. I imagine my treatment would have gotten pushed back by at least 2 years if I'd had to get down to the "right" BMI. And, I honestly don't know if that would have worked... because I never seem to be able to shift more than 50-60 lbs and then nothing ever works again. It doesn't matter if I work harder, eat less, etc... When I hit about 60 lbs of loss, my body just stops losing and refuses to do anything else. I've never figured out what the problem is. :shrug: At least I'm "not allowed" to start an exercise regime now... I don't have to feel guilty about it anymore! :haha:

That being said... My clinic doesn't really turn ANYONE down... unless there's a REAL medical problem that means the person shouldn't be pregnant. They won't turn down the people who do get turned down by clinics who are focused on their "success rate"... which is why higher BMI patients DO get turned away. But, even with taking nearly everyone, my clinic STILL has a 60% success rate per cycle. They decided to just be better at their jobs with EVERYONE than to only take the "easy" cases!

Hot Tub Time Machine is definitely funnier than babies being born! Its a good time! :)


----------



## NatoPMT

the softcup really freaked me out razzer - i couldnt get it out, i know it takes practice. I might try again next month. 

I am calling round for placements instead of watching Hot Tub Time Machine and not getting anywhere. Gonna sort out my shoe cupboard now instead. I emptied the whole lot out yesterday looking for a rogue boot

Does anyone else want the soy? lemme know


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls, lots of talk about BMI! My waps are between a size 36FF/G. They must surely account for at least a stone.:haha: At the moment I'm a UK size 16 on top and 18 on bottom. I know it's not great, but I dislike being told I'm in the very obese category!
All of my weight piles on my arse. Even when I was a size 12 for my wedding I still had a huge butt!

Raz boo on temp dropping. Hope it's just a rogue temp hun.

Allie I don't reckon your weight will be affecting your cycle that much. You're not even in the obese category, but if it makes you feel better join us dieters.
I feel your pain re late ov. I'm on day 13 with not a sniff of EWCM yet. It's going to be a long one I reckon!

Nato, sounds like you're going through a rough time at the moment poppet. Bet the day off did you the power of good. Have you rearranged with your tutor? Maybe she can come up with some compromise for your placement or possibly delay it for a bit if you don't feel up to it?
Have you thought of asking for clomid? My mate has been trying for 18 months and her FS has just put her on it, saying that it should help. There's nothing wrong with her and all her tests and DH's tests are fine, he just said it would increase her chances. Might be worth a go for 3 months!:hugs:

By god Megg there's some difference in that bump! are you sure there's not twins in there?:haha:


----------



## hoping:)

ladies, I need your help... My chart is so confusing this cycle. I originally thought O was on cd 12 because of my high temp rise but then it started falling. I got a positive opk on cd 14 and it was looking promising for cd 16 O but my temps are still not super high and I also just got a positive opk today:shrug: When I discard my rogue temp on cd 13 (I was drinking the night before and usually get super high temps the morning after) it shows O on cd 16...

sorry... haven't been able to properly catch up on all of the posts, but I hope everyone is doing great:D


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky good luck today will be thinking of you :hugs:

Allie I got your card today thank you so much :hugs:

Nato massive :hugs: coming your way.

As far as the weight conversation I hate the way the charts are used its so general doesnt take into account peoples lifestyle, bodyframe etc. I have the opposite problem in the fact that since my mc Ive lost some weight not a huge amount but enough to put me in the underweight catogary what pisses me of is when people assume that I dont eat and feel the need to tell me what I should eat. Someone told me my body obvisouly wasnt ready for a baby which really upset me as it made me feel like the mc was my fault I definitly ate and was very consious of trying to eat healthy. The trouble Im having with this pregnancy is the nausea nothing tastes good and Im really having to force food down but it does worry me as I dont want to loss weight and want to make sure I give the baby everything he or she needs. 

As for my councelling session well I went waited 45 mins started to wonder if I had got the wrong time which I hadnt but I had got the wrong day :dohh: what an idiot so its tomorrow! Felt so stupid and embarrassed but in my defence I thought today was the 14th but turns out its not :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - Sorry you're not getting anywhere! Isn't that the way it goes? You get up the nerve to try and accomplish something and the world just won't cooperate?

Lucy - :dohh: @ the wrong day! :haha: BABY BRAIN!!!



sugarlove said:


> Hey girls, lots of talk about BMI! My waps are between a size 36FF/G. They must surely account for at least a stone.:haha: At the moment I'm a UK size 16 on top and 18 on bottom. I know it's not great, but I dislike being told I'm in the very obese category!
> All of my weight piles on my arse. Even when I was a size 12 for my wedding I still had a huge butt!
> 
> Raz boo on temp dropping. Hope it's just a rogue temp hun.
> 
> Allie I don't reckon your weight will be affecting your cycle that much. You're not even in the obese category, but if it makes you feel better join us dieters.
> I feel your pain re late ov. I'm on day 13 with not a sniff of EWCM yet. It's going to be a long one I reckon!
> 
> Nato, sounds like you're going through a rough time at the moment poppet. Bet the day off did you the power of good. Have you rearranged with your tutor? Maybe she can come up with some compromise for your placement or possibly delay it for a bit if you don't feel up to it?
> Have you thought of asking for clomid? My mate has been trying for 18 months and her FS has just put her on it, saying that it should help. There's nothing wrong with her and all her tests and DH's tests are fine, he just said it would increase her chances. Might be worth a go for 3 months!:hugs:
> 
> By god Megg there's some difference in that bump! are you sure there's not twins in there?:haha:

Well, I think we all agree that weight/charts suck! :)

Yeah, there's definitely a difference! Uhm... They only saw one! Maybe another will have magically appeared by next Friday? We'll see! :rofl:

I'm sure its bloat... but its MASSIVE bloat!



hoping:) said:


> ladies, I need your help... My chart is so confusing this cycle. I originally thought O was on cd 12 because of my high temp rise but then it started falling. I got a positive opk on cd 14 and it was looking promising for cd 16 O but my temps are still not super high and I also just got a positive opk today:shrug: When I discard my rogue temp on cd 13 (I was drinking the night before and usually get super high temps the morning after) it shows O on cd 16...
> 
> sorry... haven't been able to properly catch up on all of the posts, but I hope everyone is doing great:D

Your chart IS confusing! It really looks like CD12, doesn't it? But, then the + OPK! And, they were negative up until then? Or did you not test until then?


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I reponded to you in the chartstalker thread as well... I forgot to test on cd 12 and 13. Cd 11 the opk was negative but the line was still visible. After the positive test on cd 14 I tested two more times and they were both negative but the lines were still pretty dark. On cd 16 I started to get creamy cm when before it was ew or watery:wacko:


----------



## Sparkly

The chatter about bmi and obesity made me check mine :cry: and it seems I'm on the cusp between being obese and clinically obese.....WTF is clinically obese?? What stupid terms are used to refer to our weight categories! on checking the charts my DH, DS and his girlfriend are all overweight, which is ridiculous they are all healthy, and slim.


----------



## Allie84

Haven't read back yet. Just have to vent....

I got my first High on my monitor today. I was so happy! Finally! And I have a gyno appt today...so a bit stressed about that.

Work is stressful as well this week as it's exams.

So on top of everything, my mom calls me and tells me she's been evicted from her apartment!!! Not my dad, just her, because she's been yelling and screaming so much and blasting music. :( My dad wants us to take her in for a few days....I have no idea what's going to happen with them!!! I'm really upset. I'm worried I'm going to end up a carer for her, but at the same time I love her and want to help them....jsut don't know.


----------



## heart tree

CJ, good to see you. I hope you caught the egg. Will you be on here more now? I hope so!

Nato, I&#8217;m glad you took the day off and are going to talk to your tutor about more training. It is a really important part of training to learn how to not get entangled in your client&#8217;s issues. I did my placement with elderly women, homeless women and men in alcohol and drug rehab. It was good for me because none of those populations triggered me. When I graduated from school and got a job, I went right into the lion&#8217;s den and started working with people caring for family members with dementia. My big trigger was dementia as my lovely step-father had just died from it. I cried a lot when I first started working there. But now, I use my experience as a strength in my work. I can empathize with the clients without identifying with them. 

Amber, your chart is rather confusing I&#8217;m afraid. Seems like your body tried to Ov and then didn&#8217;t quite make it. I would BD today just to cover bases. A few more temps will show you what&#8217;s going on. 

Lucy, I hope counseling goes well tomorrow! 

Allie, I was just stalking your chart and saw you got a high before I saw your post. I&#8217;m very happy for you. Your cycles look very, very similar to my unmedicated ones. We Ov every month. Just late. Grrrr. How awful for you and your family. Are there any social services that can help your mom? I know she&#8217;s your mother and you want to help her and your father, but I&#8217;m not sure taking her in is the best idea for you. Where I live there are a lot of services for people with mental health issues. But I live in a big city where there are bound to be more services. Have you ever contacted NAMI (National Alliance on Mental Illness)? I just looked them up and they have a Fargo chapter. Here is the info: 

NAMI Fargo/Moorhead
Phone: (701)541-1755
Email: [email protected]
Contact: Jana Tronier

They are a volunteer agency, so I&#8217;m not sure how much they can do, but they might have some ideas. My main job is to work with carers and I know how difficult a job it is. It can affect your physical and mental health. If you do end up being her carer, you will need to really make sure that you are doing things to take care of yourself as well. I have lots of ideas of how to do that, so if you ever want to talk about it, let me know.

Oh, it&#8217;s raining right now and I really should go to the gym. I&#8217;m feeling lazy though. We&#8217;ll see if I can get up off my butt to go.


----------



## yogi77

Allie84 said:


> Yay April!! I'm glad you got it on the island eventually. :) I don't know if you saw but I got yours a while back and it just made my day! :) I was having a crappy day and I came home for 3 lovely cards from you, Sugar, and Gaynor. :hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> LOL Mel, hmmm maybe I'll go try the bathroom scale. I don't know how this will work.

oh good I'm glad you got it! Sorry to hear about the situation with your mom :hugs:

I'm feeling pretty good thanks! Tired a lot and not sleeping great but I'm getting used to it now lol.


----------



## yogi77

Nato your chart is looking good!!! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping I'm not sure about your chart I'm afraid. Like Hearty said, give it a few more days to see what FF does.:hugs:

Allie, congrats on the high but sorry to hear about your Mum. Take her in for the few days and then see hat's what. I don't think I could look after my Mum in that situation. Can she not appeal against the decision when the dust settles a bit?

:haha:Lucy at getting the wrong time for your counselling appt. I'm sure you're eating as best as you can and LO will be fine. I know when I was pg I really struggled to eat as I had no appetite whatsoever. I wish I could be like that all the time!:haha:

Sparkly have you started a diet too? BMI is bollocks!

From now on, I'm counting weight loss from being weighed naked fist thing in the morning. It's far more encouraging than at 7pm with workout gear on. If I do it that way, I've lost 8lb since 29th Dec.:happydance:The Doctor at the hospital said that it was ok to do it this way for BMI. I need to get Mal to make me a ticker tonight as I'm too IT illiterate to manage on my own!
15 lb to go to get BMI down to 30 and get the god damn clomid. Bring it on!

:hi:Yogi, good to hear you're doing well. When's your next scan?


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, thank you so much.I emailed the contact you gave me! Deep breath.I just don't know what to do...I feel I'm much too young to be a carer and my mom is much too young to be cared for. One of the obtacles is that my mom is so intelligent---super high IQ, which I know goes with mental illness a lot. She just isn't suitable for a 'group home' or anything...really, she just needs to reign in her boistrousness, as it's getting her kicked out! It's weird that they're evicting her and not my dad. It's also weird theyre only giving her 24 hours to leave. I know she's loud, but geesh. And how she's super pissed off which is making her louder. I just don't know what to do. My mom wants her and my dad to pack up and move back to Colorado. It sounds good to me, but logistically that's a lot to take on and definitely cannot be done in a few days.


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, that's awesome!!! Yes, I always weight myself naked after a pee first thing in the AM. I'm 4 lbs heavier by evening. You are so close to getting your Clomid. :happydance:


Thanks for the nice words about my mom and my High, girls! :hugs: Some advice needed...we BD'ed last night, should we do it again tonight or wait until tomorrow? I don't want to do it too much as I'm wondering if DTD every day around ov is lowering Alex's sperm count.

Lucy, :hugs: Interesting about your weight. It goes to show it can go both ways! That's funny and cute about your counselling session...hope it goes well tomorrow.

Nato, it sounds like a day off was definitely in order. Hot Tub Time Machine is hilarious if you ever get around to it. Did calling about placements make you feel better? It sounds like you have some idea which is a good thing. 

I'm in agreement with all that BMI charts suck....whoever made the point about body type....good point! Although I'm not delusional to think it's all muscle I'm carrying haha.


----------



## vickyd

hey ladies!
So i had my scan, swab for group b strep and a non-stress test...The whole appointment lasted almost 2 hours with the consult...
All is good but my placenta shows pre mature ageing, he didnt seem too worried but i guess worried enough to mention? My amniotic fluid is on the lowest end of normal which again he said not too serious but i guess its not something u can totally ignore. Finally shes still breeech and since my fluids are on the low side i guess flipping will be difficult. Looks like ill be going in for a schedualed c-section. Bummer cause i was hoping to have some good memories from a natural childbirth and not only delivering poor electra...

Hearty we discussed your adenomyosis. He asked how the diagnosis was made and i said MRI. He asked what type? focal or diffused? obviously i didnt know...I said that they basically suspect adeno and that this was given as a reason for your miscarriages. He was surprised very much with this! He was quite insistant that it wasnt the cause. He carried on asking what tests youve had which i really didnt have the anwers to. Finally he said to give you his email and you can send him MRI scan and any tests ect. I asked what if all tests are normal apart from the adeno diagnosis, what would you recommend? he said "keep getting pregnant". He will be waiting for your email.. 
kkalm[email protected]


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone

I am going to catch up properly but I'm just testing to see if I can link my chart.... if it works could anyone who charts have a quick peek..... I don't seem to have that horizontal and vertical red line that everyone else has - am I doing something wrong.

If it doesn't link can anyone who is techy savvy let me know how to do it?!

Vicky - so glad the scan went well hun.... and so nice of your dr to want to help Hearty.
Bless him/her.


----------



## MinnieMone

bloody hell. it worked.


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - did they give you a date of when the c section is scheduled for?


----------



## vickyd

No date was given but doc wants me to prepare mentally for a c-section.. I have another NST on the 8th and i guess i will be given a date then.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey Mone well done on linking the chart. I've just got Mal to do me my weight loss one!:haha: how are you?

Vicky sorry to hear about the C section. Did you get a scan pic?


----------



## msarkozi

wow, I can't believe you wouldn't find out until then....here, when they schedule you for the c sections, you know sooner then that. That's why I am freaking out about me, as they haven't told me for sure what they plan to do with me yet and if they are planning a c section for sure, then I want to know my date sooner rather then later. 

How do you feel about a c section? Are you ok with the idea of having one? I know you mentioned about wanting to have a happy memory from child birth, but do you think you could still have a happy memory with a c section?


----------



## heart tree

Damn, I have to run out of the house to meet a client, but wanted to pop in quickly. Vicky, I'm almost in tears right now. Thank you so much for your kind thoughts. I think I have diffused which is why I've been told it would be impossible to do surgery on. Still waiting to hear from the Florida doctor to confirm this. I'm absolutely touched that he asked for my info. I'll email him for sure. What is his name? 

It sounds like your scan was good, but not great. Does this mean you may have to deliver early? Are there risks? How are you feeling?

Mone, I looked at your chart. You need 3 high temps to get the red cross hairs. If you get a high temp tomorrow, FF will probably say you Ov'd on CD 13. 

Allie, I hope that contact from NAMI can help with some ideas. It is curious that they would evict your mother so suddenly. In the SF Bay area it would be absolutely illegal to evict someone that way. By law they have to give more notice than 24 hours and I'm not sure noise is a cause for eviction. 

I have to run. Will be back later. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Mone, you will need a few more high temps and then it will show your ov date as day 14. :) How are you?


----------



## Allie84

Oh, or CD13 as Hearty said. Either way I have ovluation envy. ;)

Sugar, I love your ticker. So how are you keeping the will power to eat well? Did you buy a bunch of healthy snacks? I'm really struggling to diet. I had takeout delivered at work and then had a cookie. 

Vicky, glad the scan went well, except for her being breech, that is. At least now you can mentally prepare for a C-Section...and hopefully it can still be the positive experience you hope for! I think C-Sections seem scary because we picture them in the context of emergency C-Sections a lot as depicted in media. A planned one is much different, I'm sure.


----------



## vickyd

Thing is Mel is that hes still hoping that by Feb. 8th she will have turned. I guess hes not too worried either about the placenta ageing or the amniotic level being on the low side..
Im not terribly upset at the thought of a c-section. The only thing i really care about is giving birth one way or another to a healthy baby girl. 

Hearty his name is Kostandinos Kalmandis. Send him all the questions you can possibly think of!


----------



## msarkozi

hopefully she turns for you Vicky. I know you will have your beautiful baby girl at the end to hold in your arms :hugs: Do you have any names picked out yet? I can't believe you are 32 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie, I hope that contact from NAMI can help with some ideas. It is curious that they would evict your mother so suddenly. In the SF Bay area it would be absolutely illegal to evict someone that way. By law they have to give more notice than 24 hours and I'm not sure noise is a cause for eviction.

It is very curious. Well, they are evicting my mom, not my dad. My mom isn't on the lease. And she has been warned. Maybe that changes things? As of right now they are moving into a motel for a week! It seems so bizzarre. Such is my life with them, though. :wacko: Of course my mom now thinks the landlady has some sort of personal motive for kicking her out. 

I hope this stress doesn't delay ov. I feel like a horrible person for even thinking that.

Have a good meeting with your client.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie, I'm just following the Rosemary Conely plan. All the food tends to be low fat and low GI, so it's reasonably filling. I've got will power as I know I need the clomid for my low progesterone levels and I just don't think I'm going to get pg again without getting my levels up. Today's diet is:

Breakfast - small bowl of special k cereal with semi skimmed milk
snack - apple
lunch - bagel spread thinly with extra light soft cheese and small amount smoked salmon
snack - pot of 8 cal jelly and 3 prunes
dinner - prawn veg stirfry without noodles :-( with a fat free yoghurt

This comes to 1200 cals. I'm still in the first phase of the diet. Next Wed I can add 200 cals extra on, so basically 2 treats which makes it a bit more bearable. There's no booze for the first few weeks, which is good for helping me quit the fags. 

Let me know if I can help further
:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls

I have just got back from class and my tutorial and am delirious with how well it went.

I got my work back, and my tutor has asked if i mind if they can use my essay as a prototype to show other students the 'perfect' essay. He said it was 'very sophisticated'......

imagine....me.... sophisticated. I am so bloody chuffed. 

wow Vicky, your doctors are SO accomodating, thats so kind of you to ask for hearty. That's really touched me you did that. The stuff they said about the amniotic fluid and placenta, i assume that its all ok and they just need to keep you going in for the routine scans? Im so glad that everything seems fine though - congrats. Another milestone out of the way. In one way, the c section may remove some anxiety when you go into labour given your experience with Electra, but in one way, could that mean that you keep an experience 'with' her - so thats something that you and Electra have 'together'. I understand that might not be appropriate, so i hope that you can prepare for that in a way thats right for you

Hearty, i told him what we'd talked about re putting stuff aside before clients, and he asked if your course had personal therapy integrated within in, as they would expect us to find ways of putting aside our emotions through our own counselling (which is a bit odd as this is directly related to training). He said that californian courses would be very different to uk courses, but he would be really interested to read any handouts or lecture notes you might have in that area - i said i would ask if you had any, but i understand it might be very personal and not appropriate. 

I hope that the greek and florida drs can come up with some answers, but even better, that vics dr is the most right. His reaction is brilliant, these greek drs are mavericks. This is great though, and hope prevails. Any ETA on the florida drs reactions? 

Thanks Yogi - its all good at the mo, see what tomorrow brings

Sugar - look at you go!!! 8lbs is amazing. well bloody done. Youre right though, maybe i just need a bit of something to kick things into touch. I have to see my GP again so will really push for referral this time

Am i allowed to laugh a little bit lucy?

Allie, cant say more than what hearty said. Totally agree and stand behind her nodding. I hope that you can find some alternatives. Great that you have a link to start you off. Re: BD I would do it again now and tomorrow. Even if the count is lowered, there will be more there cumulatively than every other day over a peak time. 

Wow at mone too - what sort of a temp rise is that?? i am craning my neck trying to see the top of it. I am very envious - is this the first month temping or do you not know if its always that impressive?

No takers for the soy?


----------



## vickyd

Nato thanks so much for that alternate take on the c-section. As soon as i read that a natural birth could be something i only shared with electra it felt so right.....THANK YOU!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping, i dont understand the chart, have you changed cd16 since you posted? am i being thicky in not understanding?


----------



## NatoPMT

my pleasure Vic. I said that because my sister had a medical termination at about 24 weeks....and she said the process of giving birth helped bond her with her baby and made him 'valid' - he didnt just disappear as he was actually born. Even though he was born in these circumstances, and that made me think that you and your electra have your exclusive bond and experience too

x


----------



## LucyJ

Yes Nato you can laugh a little. Get you on your essay being used as a prototype thats fantastic.

Vicky glad the scan went well and your dr's our monitering you. Your dr is great and thats so kind of him to look at hearty case and of you to ask him questions on amandas behalf.

Sugar well done your doing really well.

Allie woo hoo on getting a high go get your man I go for every day and Im so sorry about your mum hope you can find some help it does seem odd her being kicked out like that. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I honestly think that me as a Canadian could never get away with being "chuffed" If I said "Oh Im really chuffed about this and that" people would think Im a screw loose. You have to have a wild brit accent to get away with chuffed I think.


----------



## MinnieMone

ah thanks lovely's, I got ovulation pain on my left side as well as right which I never get (as I've been told my left ovary is kaput), and a very strong opk, so hoping an eggy was released. I've been taking Royal Jelly for the past few months which is supposed to help. glad it has regulated after my rogue ov on cd9 last month, I was beginning to cack myself that maybe I was beginning to be menopausal. hope we have bd'd enough, we had to miss the day after positive as M did his back in whilst kicking penalities all day to the kids he trains. Made him take 2 tramadol's the next day, tho'. no slacking! It worked but I think he had no recollection of it happening he was so out of it. Tramadol rocks.

i've been okay'ish, this last loss has definitely hit me the hardest. started seeing a pyschologist through my GP surgery to help, but it has brought up a lot of other stuff re low self esteem, the shame I feel for being so frikkin useless when it comes to baby making and going forward how I'm going to manage when the time comes to stop (don't know if I could manage more than 1 more loss) plus I'm 45 in April, so that's another milestone that has to factor in. 

It is really helping though, its not CBT but similar (I'll ask him next time I go), he does most of the speaking, all about recognising triggers and managing them before the negativity and anxiety starts to make me turn it into me being just basically rubbish. I've already noticed a change. I was running today around the park and usually my head will be full of negativity, I won't get pregnant again, I won't find a job, I'm so fat, and I used the time to actually realise that none of that is true necessarily (well ok I am fatter, but not fat), and that the negative emotions are just perpetuating my beliefs about myself.

So much has been happening on here it's been hard to catch up properly (the pychologist asked me to stay off googling pregnancy stuff/bnb/etc to try and clear my head and focus more on me), but I have been sneaking on from time to time to get highlights. 

Megg/Lucy/Yogi - your tickers are racing up, hope the weeks are going as quick for you all as it seems. 

Nato - I had a look at your chart and it looks great from my newbie charting knowledge. I got that 'bubbling' feeling with all my BFP's. Just saying like. I'm 5/6 days behind you i think (i'm going to test next Friday), so mebbe it's our month. 

Sugar/Jenny - well done on the weightloss, Jenny I know how hard it is to lose weight with pcos, I have been eating so healthy yet have shifted only a few pounds, a non pcos eating the same would have lost a lot more. it sucks. but you'll get there. getting your BMI down to normal really does help pcos symptoms. When I was at my lowest weight all the down on my face cleared up, I was swimming in pcos and felt so much better mood swing wise. Oat cakes are great for pcos, I eat them instead of bread. Plus reduce your fruit content, berries are the best because they are low GI, the sugar in fruit exacerbates the symptoms. Have you gone on the soul cysters site? There is a lot of information on there. it's really good.

I've missed loads of people off I know, but a big hug to whoever needs it, and lots of pom pom waving to all those who are doing great.

Hearty - I was trying not to well up to, when I read that Vicky had spoken to her dr, and the fact he/she wants to help, acts of kindness eh - can't beat that.

not sure I like our new place here in discussions (old news probably), it means there are a lot of newbies TTCAL who won't pop in now. shame.


----------



## MinnieMone

I meant to say i was swimming in ewcm not pcos when I got down to a good weight. doh.

plus i concur re greek doctors, whenever i have had some accident whilst in greece which is usually every visit, ear infections, third degree sunburn, electric shock, they would give me some lotion or potion and I was always amazed at how it worked straight away. Didn't the greeks invent it all - hippocratic oath or summat. I really hope he can help hearty.

Allie - I'm sorry about your mam, and the dilemma you face. My dad is bipolar and it's been difficult so I know how hard it is to want to help, but also feel pressured. hope she can get some help.


----------



## MinnieMone

i'm on a roll.

Nato - first month temping proper, but i don't manage to take them at the same time as being an unemployed slacker i tend to go to bed between 2 - 4am and wake up at lunch, so i'm taking that sky rocketing temp with a pinch of salt. woo hoo for being a sophisticated essay writer. we knew that anyway though.


----------



## vickyd

MinnieMone said:


> I meant to say i was swimming in ewcm not pcos when I got down to a good weight. doh.
> 
> plus i concur re greek doctors, whenever i have had some accident whilst in greece which is usually every visit, ear infections, third degree sunburn, electric shock, they would give me some lotion or potion and I was always amazed at how it worked straight away. Didn't the greeks invent it all - hippocratic oath or summat. I really hope he can help hearty.
> 
> Allie - I'm sorry about your mam, and the dilemma you face. My dad is bipolar and it's been difficult so I know how hard it is to want to help, but also feel pressured. hope she can get some help.

Mone sounds like you have loveley holidays in Greece lol!!! And YAY!!! for ovulation pains and ewcm! Dont loose hope hun!

You know what i think it is about Greek docs? They are not afraid to give an opinion or to go against pharma protocol because we as a society do not sue over ever little mistake. Im sure that one day we too will have docs who wont challenge or go against the mainstream because we will be sueing them if they make a mistake. I hope that day takes very long to arrive cause i like going to the doctors and getting a straight answer.


----------



## Allie84

I'm back from my gyno appointment! It wasn't that great to be honest. But it wasn't bad. Is it normal to only be seen for less than 10 minutes? He always rushes me. 

My Thyroid (TSH) is now 3.4 so it's gone down since last time but still not not in 'ideal' TTC range. I'm going to continue the pills I'm on. He doesn't remember telling me I could only take half a dose but he did! He laughed and told me the dose is so small it's homeopathic. But obvs it's working a bit....and when I asked if I should increase it he said no. 

He majorly lectured me on the soy. He is completely against it and thinks it's totally counter-productive. Usually he just shakes his head when I mention it. He prescribed me metformin but wouldn't prescribe anything else unless I 'enroll in their fertility program' ($$$$$--apparently it's all or nothing with them. They do Letrozole, Hearty, and not Clomid, at least at first. But they also don't do the drugs without an HSG and SA first, and only do the pills on a monitored cycle with multiple ultrasounds. I don't know if I can afford all of that. :( ) Anyways, he looked at everything and noticed I've been gaining weight progressively so thinks that losing weight will regulate my cycles, and I can try metphormin if I want, and join the fertililty program if I want any further treatment. 

About my late ov, though...he said "You'll never get pregnant like this."


----------



## Allie84

Mone those sound like some crazy mishaps in Greece! Glad the docs treat you well, though. They do sound amazing.

Vicky, you're doctor sounds 10000 times more caring than mine! You're very lucky, and in very good hands. That is so sweet about him wanting to help Hearty. It really warms my heart (no pun intended)! I really feel like Hearty is destined to have a baby. And that it's going to be a wonderful story.

Mone, I like hearing that CBT is working for you. I started therapy a few months ago because my life's gone down the shitter in the past few years and I was wanting CBT but I don't think she's going it. She doesn't talk much at all and hasn't taught me any techniques. :shrug: I DID take proper CBT once for fear of flying and it helped, but this isn't it. Anyways, thanks for the reminder. 

Nato, woohoo!!! Well done on being the example. :) That's really great! It's good to see your gift with words is being recognised outside the realms of internet forums, as much as we appreciate it. We can't hog you!

Sugar, you have amazing will power. I'm so impressed. I don't have will power to diet it seems, even if it means regular cycles. I can exercise, but not diet for some reason. Maybe I'm just being defeatist. I'm off to google this Rosemary lady and Slimming World. I'm glad I have you and Jenny for inspiration!

Thanks for the BDing advice. I think I will have us DTD every day even if the :spermy: counts gets lower. I just want plenty up there!! 

On a happy note, Alex felt bad for me and came home with pink roses, a latte, and a Milka bar for me. Awwww! So sweet. :)


----------



## msarkozi

so if he made that comment Allie, what is he going to do to help you get pregnant?? 

awe, that was sweet of Alex


----------



## Allie84

He basically thinks I need to do whatever I can to ovulate earlier. First try losing weight, then Metphormin, and then the fertiity program. But that's an investment of money I don't think I have. I doubt my insurance covers fertility treatment- in fact, I remember reading it doesn't- and that's what it entails to get the Letrozole or Clomid to make me ovulate earlier. 

It's very American, huh? I have to join an 'Infertility Program'. The more I think about it the more it sounds funny! Right now I'm just there as 'irregular periods' so my insurance covers it. Ridiculous.


----------



## msarkozi

ugh!! I'm sorry Allie that it can't be easier.....I wish I could snap my fingers and make you pregnant! 

Hearty - thanks for your card :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel. :hugs: I wish you could, too!! 

How has your evening been? Mine has been fun. Today is sthe 12 year anniversary of my first Nsync concert, in which I waited in lline for 13 hours and got front row...I've been reminiscing with my friend (chatting) by reading my old diary and 'working out' by doing old Nsync dance routines I memorized...good times. I'm a dork!

Hearty, how are you this evening? Did you find out about when Tim is leaving town?

Megg, how are you? Yogi? Dazed? Jaymes?

I'm asking about the North Americans because I know the rest of you are fast asleep! :)


----------



## msarkozi

lol! you are too cute :) My evening has been good so far, but the couch is calling my name since I haven't spent any time with it yet tonight. We usually have an agreement, and if I don't follow through, it threatens to divorce me! :(

So what the heck is this with the zodiac signs changing?! Someone said on FB that it only applies to those born in 2011 and going forward though....which is good because then I am no longer a Sagittarius, but the new sign instead.....


----------



## Allie84

I was reading about that!! Oooh, so you're the new sign? That's kind of exciting. Apparently I'm now a Capricorn but I read about them and I think I'm 'still' more of an Aquarius with a few Capricorn qualities. Do you think you fit this new sign? What's Kash probably going to be now?


----------



## msarkozi

apparently. No, I am completely a Sagittarius. I just read though that apparently we use the tropical zodiac in the West, and so nothing has changed for us. The sidereal zodiac is followed more so in the East. You know, I kinda think someone just wanted to get some fame and cause some commotion, especially since this 13th sign has always been there all these years......

I think the internet is overloaded with people searching google right now about the signs, lol! I can't seem to get onto webpages to find out what his sign would be Allie


----------



## Allie84

Haha!

It looks like Kash will be one of my 'my' signs-a Capricorn or Aquarius. We rock. ;)


"Here are the corresponding changes, according to The Washington Post: 

Capricorn: Jan. 20-Feb. 16
Aquarius: Feb. 16-March 11
Pisces: March 11-April 18
Aries: April 18-May 13
Taurus: May 13-June 21
Gemini: June 21-July 20
Cancer: July 20-Aug. 10
Leo: Aug. 10-Sept. 16
Virgo: Sept. 16-Oct. 30
Libra: Oct. 30-Nov. 23
Scorpio: Nov. 23-Dec. 17
Sagittarius: Dec. 17-Jan. 20

As if this weren't confusing enough, there's talk about adding a 13th sign to the mix -- Ophiuchus, which would span Nov. 29 - Dec. 17, leaving poor Scorpio with only a tiny, six-day window (Nov. 23 - Nov. 29). "


----------



## msarkozi

It's kinda funny because this would mean my mom is a Sagittarius now, instead of being a Capricorn, and she is totally is not a Sagittarius!! not even remotely close to one......

wow, I am freezing again tonight!! I keep turning up the furnace, but it's not warming me up any! Think I am going to have to go curl up with a blanket!


----------



## NatoPMT

wtf?? im no longer a gemini??? i am NOT happy about that. I am totally a gemini. Childish, uncentered and fickle but all about the writing. Hence my perfect essay <smugface>

Hahaha and aw at Allie's ovulation envy. 

Allie and Sugar, i have lost 2.5lbs but am still hovvering above 10stone, i am 10.04 this morning. Youve got the best reasons to do it and this means more than anything else, including a bit of instant gratification. Steely determination girls, steely determination. You will get bmi and bfp this way

Allie- have you had killer cells testing? my mum was saying yesterday that killer cells somehow have a link to thyroid issues, but not sure about it. She is on thyroid medication and my TSH was just at the top end of ok for the newer categories at 1.9. Sorry it wasnt the best appointment, i dont like this idea of having to enroll on something. Is it to get more money out of you, or would it actually help? whats the programme? Would another dr demand the same? 

I did an FF search on later ovulation, and 34% of them are pregnancy charts - there's charts with ov day on CD39, CD30, CD28 and a good few CD24s - i know its not ideal, but you wont 'never' get pregnant going off those 



Sugar - you can SO do this. Its temporary too, once you get your weight down and stabilise your insulin and hormones, you will be able to have a few noodles and just eat healthily to maintain your new weight. 

Lucy, is your counselling session today? Still giggling a bit at all the dates confusion. 

Ha Gibbers, I think its my northern accent that allows the use of the word chuffed. I cant imagine why a canadian wouldnt get away with it. I think you should film yourself saying "by eck, Im proper chuffed' and put in on youtube for us. 

Mone, Im sorry about your kaput left ovary, i didnt know about that. Well, whatever is happening, its happening good. Im gonna look up royal jelly as i havent heard anything about that in relation to TTC. I have been having great successes with a couple of green teas a day since december - mainly for ewcm which isnt as much of a prob for you. I like the sound of Tramadol. 

I'm glad you have been to see someone to help with the loss. I think your feelings sound perfectly natural and to be expected. However that doesn't make them any easier to deal with or help with how damned painful this whole thing is. One day at a time. I am a bit fearful myself of what you mention about managing the future. Its all so very hard. CBT type stuff is good for managing the symptoms of anxiety, challenging negative thoughts and teaching you ways of coping - and anything that helps in any way has gotta be good. 

I dont mind if you just update us or find the headlines, everyone can only input what they are able.....we dont want to totally lose you to running in the park. I would love it if it were our month, pleasepleaseplease. 

Can i just get all lecturey on your ass for one minute though. The sleeping patterns, is that through habit or are you having problems sleeping? The best quality sleep is between 11am-2am when all the enzyme repairing action happens. If you dont get the right quality sleep it can mess with your hormones and encourages weight gain. You gotta do what you can cope with, but if you can get into a bed routine it might help reduce the anxiety a bit. Might not mind. 

Im impressed with the list of ailments you have had to get attention from greek drs over, espec electric shock


My news:

My chart IS looking good this morning, but i have been here before without luck so not getting at all excited, plus its only 7dpo and plenty of time for it to lose its shine. I have light cramping again this morning and temp is above my average, and the highest its been on CD7 (discounting the freaky Crete cycle), but by about 0.00001 degree. No sign of triphasic message yet and i have had that twice and then got a bfn, so still assuming all service is normal.


----------



## Razcox

Allie - Glad you got your high and sorry about your mum it&#8217;s a very difficult situation to be in. I hope the name Hearty gave you will help a bit. Your doctors sound like a bit of an ass! I must admit though I have little to no faith in doctors anymore, maybe the MC FS we will see will change my mind - Wont hold my breath though LOL. Alex sound like a real sweetie, cant remember the last time Dave brought me flowers!

Sugar - That&#8217;s what I do! I weigh myself in the morning before I get in the shower so I knows its my weight and not been added to by what may be in my tummy from the day or clothing. 

Vicky - Glad the scan went well, it&#8217;s a shame about the c section but will be keeping my fingers crossed she turns for you. If not I also really like Nato's take on the whole thing it&#8217;s a lovely way to look at it.

Hearty - Really hope between the florida doctor and the greek one they can help sort something out. It&#8217;s a bit like a cross over episode of CSI only more internantional TTCI:UN LOL.

Mone - Well done on the chart! Took a peek and the reason you don&#8217;t have the red line is that you have to enter 3 high temps before it adds it. As you have only added 2 it wont have done that yet. You should have the cross hairs today though x (opps just read they other have said this LOL sorry to repeat them !)

Nato - Wow what great feed back from your essay and look at you being called sophisticated! Have you told the squirrel yet?

Lucy - Bless you for getting the day wrong! Well I hope it goes well for you today lovely x

Crazy about the signs thing it would mean I have gone from Pisces to an Aquarius, mad lol! 

AFM -Well my temps went back up to 37.11 from 36.93 this morning but i dont know how good that temp is as i am all blocked up today so i think a cold is on the way. So glad its friday this week has been LOOONNNNGGG! Anyone up to anything good the weekend?


----------



## NatoPMT

Razcox said:


> Have you told the squirrel yet?

:rofl:

funny girl. That was funny. 

Your chart is looking pretty good razzer, its hard to tell with the missing info, but you are still around the same temps as the last bfp cycle at 37.12. Whats your usual cycle length? I assume about 28 days as you ov'd on CD14 on your last cycle. Hmm. Is it worth a test if your temp stays high tomorrow? You seem to be late for af. 

can you put your chart on your sig so i can properly stalk you? i like a good stalking. 

congrats on that weight loss too - you lot are doing REALLY well.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, i am still looking at late ov charts and there is one chart where the poster gets ewcm from CD7 - CD21 when she ovs - so she has been trying to ov for weeks before it happens and she got a bfp

Most of the charts are No Meds, theres a few with clomid but they all have bfps

i think should should push for everything and do everything you can like the weight etc, but its not hopeless as things stand at the mo


----------



## Razcox

Will add my cart to my siggy just for you hun. My cycle length in normally about 28/29 days but after the last MC my cycle was a massive 40 days as i didnt ov until day 27. This cycle the latest i could have OVed is CD 23 so i could only be 9DPO but then i may be 13DPO or anywhere in between LOL. My LP is about 14 days so AF is due any time really.


----------



## NatoPMT

woo HOO i got sigged. I will check your chart daily and show my dedication to the stalking cause. That is my pledge. 

yes, see what you mean, do you remember how quickly your cycles went back to normal before?


----------



## Razcox

The next cycle was normal so it was just the dely in OV that caused the long cycle. I was bleeding longer with my MC last time though and had some tissue left at a scan a couple of weeks after MCing. This came away a couple of days after the scan though. None of that this time so everything should be back to normal after AF


----------



## VGibs

WTH? Scorpio's would only have a six day window???????????????? Scorpios are the freakin best and if there are less of us....well that would mean I would be a way more rare bird....maybe I like this idea.


----------



## MinnieMone

Are you back at work Nato? The sleep issue has been creeping up on me, the bloody steroids don't help, it's one of the main side effects, but since I've not been working I've been going to bed later and later. It was 3am this morning and then woke up at 11.30am, feel like a zombie. I feel tired but as soon as my head hits the pillow it's full of anxiety and problems and then i'm awake and roaming around. I've tried everything. I'm sure once I get back into a work pattern I'll be fine.

The royal jelly is supposed to help produce a stronger egg, i thought it couldn't hurt, plus on the packaging it say's 'good enough for a queen bee' or summat so I thought that's good enough for me.

My temp dipped down this morning to 36.1 so I'm not going to put it in, until it goes up. I'm a cheater. I think it means it went below my coverline as when I put in a higher one for today and tomorrow it gave me ov of day 14, which I think it was. just another bloody thing to obsess about.

Allie - if you do take metformin be prepared for some stomach pain and dagger (the runs!) when you first take it. I was told to take it in 500mg increments until I reached 1500mg. After a few days it settles down. It's not a side effect for everyone though.
I've heard really good things about it for weightloss and regulating ovulation, so fingers crossed. If you can try and lose weight it will really help the pcos, it's a lot harder for us because of the insulin resistance, but you will feel the benefits, especially if you have any of the outward signs of it (ie downy hair on the face, spot outbreaks, weight around the middle section etc). As I mentioned earlier soul cysters is a really good site for info.

right i'm off for my porridge and run, then I need to do some serious job searching. crap.


----------



## dawny690

*Hey girls how is everyone? xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

Raz, fingers crossed that everything is back to normal for you. 

said like a true scorpio gibbers

Mone, no, stop detecting my naughtiness, i have taken another day off. I have next doors cat for company, she spends all her time rolling around on my sofa like a porn star. She only goes home to get fed i think

I cheated on my CD12 temp too. No point in doing anything unless you can have some artistic license. The BBT is supposed to be the morning temp though cos your body's temps have a natural rhythm which i have attached a pic of. 

I read the royal jelly is the bee's version of fertility drugs. Sounds good to me. 

Hi dawny, hows things?
 



Attached Files:







images.jpeg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dawny690

NatoPMT said:


> Hi dawny, hows things?

*Not bad thanks xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Oh man... That was a lot to read!!! I went AWOL yesterday! Sorry! I'm doing this from memory... So, cut me some slack!

Vicky - I can only imagine that you're not super happy to hear you might have to go the c-section route... but I understanding just wanting to do whatever is necessary to get your little girl here safe and sound. I'm glad you have some time to get your head around it! :thumbup: It was INCREDIBLY sweet of you to ask your doc about Hearty... and your doc sounds absolutely fantastic to be willing to help via email! That's amazing!

Allie - I'm really sorry to hear about your mom. I think Hearty is right... I don't think its probably best for you to take her in. I imagine that if she's getting evicted, then she needs someone who is trained ti deal with her outbursts. The last thing you need is for her to jeopardize your living situation. I'm a bit saddened by your doctor. He seems to care more about the $ they're making then truly helping. That's hard. You shouldn't have to "join" some "infertility program" to get medication. That's complete BS! I'm so sad that he's not willing to do more unless you're willing to commit to putting out a lot of money. Can you maybe find another doctor who has less stupid rules?

Aww... I went off on a tangent with those 2 and don't know what else I was meant to say. I'm going to try though...

Nato - Excellent news that they're willing to look at materials from a US program to see if it could help in their own program. I don't totally understand this whole thing... but its nice to see someone seeming to agree that its possible for another program to have had a good/better idea.

Happy to see some of our girls back that have gone missing for a while! :hugs:

RE: The "new" zodiac... It would make me NOT a Pisces... and I will reject that until the day I die, I will! I'm a Pisces through and through! Makes me wonder what sign this LO is going to get assigned. I'm due late August... but could go a bit early, as IVF babies tend to be a couple of weeks early for some reason. I don't think I can have another Cancer in my life... My husband and father are plenty! LOL


----------



## MinnieMone

just shaved 2 minutes of my 3km run. i'm becoming paula radcliffe without the gusset shimmying.

i think my temps then are pretty much null and void. i don't even see mornings really anymore, i probably haven't ovulated then this month then, there was little ewcm, bugger. if it goes up later does that count? 

yeah royal jelly is the nuts. doowit doowit. i've also read that the green tea leaf is better than just the bags, can't remember where i saw that now. don't know how easy it will be to track down, but i'm off to saino's in a mo' for weekly shop so will see if i can find it and let you know. i drink loads of green tea but it doesn't seem to improve my ewcm, tho' being an old bird it's probably power for the course. that reminds me of a joan rivers joke.

yay for day's off. and jenna jameson cats. i miss my cat so much, she hates Mart and attacks him, so i had to give her to my folks, it was the man or the cat, a tight call, but he won in the end. I'm clearly going to be a shit mother.

right i'm getting aggro from mart to 'get off that f*cking site and get in the shower'. we want to beat the after work shoppers. 

enjoy the rest of your day hun.


----------



## NatoPMT

thats the thing about counselling megg, you can always improve and find new ways of achieving that and the tutors thankfully subscribe to what they teach!

hows the bumpo coming along?


----------



## NatoPMT

mone, if you set a regular time on your chart to take the temp, you can adjust the time depending on how much later or earlier you temp that day, although im not sure how reliable that would be - your opk+ and ewcm indicates that ov was likely - and the temp today may have been affected by the time you took it 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

watch how much green tea you drink though, more than a few cup a day can reduce folic acid absorbtion - and is linked to mc. Most TTCers only drink it before ov, but i have 1 or 2 cups a day after ov. As you get ewcm anyway, it might be the green tea you already drink that has helped. I was getting virtually none until dec when John went away and i started drinking 3 or 4 cups a day, and BANG!!! i got loads. Just like that...BANG

what on earth is the cats problem? does it attack other people or just him? feisty


----------



## Jaymes

:wave: HI Everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> thats the thing about counselling megg, you can always improve and find new ways of achieving that and the tutors thankfully subscribe to what they teach!
> 
> hows the bumpo coming along?

That's great! So many areas aren't willing to admit that there could be improvements... I guess it would be hypocritical though, given the subject! LOL

The bumpo... I'm hoping hasn't changed much in 2 days! :)



Jaymes said:


> :wave: HI Everyone!

JAYMIE! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey gorgeous girlies.

Nato well done on having the 'perfect' essay, you are very clever:thumbup:How does the cat keep getting into your house? It sounds like the perfect arrangement for having a pet but letting someone else do all the donkey work!:haha::haha:

Raz well done on attaching your ticker. Are you going to test soon?

Mone or should I say Paula:haha: the counselling is sounding really good.:thumbup: I'm going to start drinking Mal's green tea to improve my EWCM. I bloody hate the stuff, but needs must! I'm a total night owl too. When I was off over Xmas, I was staying up till 3 and getting up at lunchtime. I can't bear early mornings, it nearly killed me going back to work last week!

AFM Day 14 and still no sign of ov. Yawn! Jen has sent me the progesterone supplements out, so when I eventually do ov I'm going shove them up my foof and see if it makes a difference this month.

Allie sorry to hear your appt didn't go so well. Why doesn't he approve of soy? Rosemary Conley is a boring uninspiring woman, but her diets are quite strict and seem to get good results fairly quickly. See if you can one of her books off ebay or amazon or I can always send you one if you want.

:hi:to all the other discoers. Happy Friday!
x


----------



## sugarlove

PS Well done on the weight loss Nato.I take it you've lain off the lindt!:haha:


----------



## heart tree

I feel like I&#8217;ve been a B&B slacker lately. I&#8217;m going to meet with a client shortly and then to the gym, but wanted to check in.

Allie, I was thinking that if your mom moved in with you, it would be right around Ov. I don&#8217;t think it is horrible at all to be thinking about that. I&#8217;m glad you don&#8217;t have to take her in. You need to get knocked up! And Nato is right. There are plenty of women who get pregnant with late ovulation. Me being one of them. 3 times! The thing is, there is some school of thought that it can cause mc. This isn&#8217;t always the case as I know someone who Ov&#8217;d on CD 40 and has a gorgeous son to show for it. I&#8217;m not sure there is conclusive evidence, but there is some research out there that says it increases chances. I&#8217;ve read that Metmorfin alone can help with Ov. Maybe you won&#8217;t need Letrozole or Clomid and can just do the Metmorfin alone. Start with the basics and move your way up if you have to. Or find another doctor who will prescribe Clomid without the rest of it. Mine did way back when. 

Nato, yay for you and your essay! You clearly have a good grasp on the concepts you are learning and you use your techniques here on this site, I can tell. You&#8217;ll be a great therapist! I&#8217;d be happy to share what I&#8217;ve learned. I graduated 3 years ago and the program was a 3 year program. It may take me a while to dig out the pertinent information. And yes, personal therapy was part of my program. We were required to do at least 40 hours of personal therapy. But we also had classes based on counter-transference. I&#8217;ll look through my books and give you the names and titles. I studied a psychodynamic approach to therapy. Our main focus was Psychoanalysis and Jungian and we integrated the Expressive Arts into our work. We learned about many types of therapy though including CBT, Solution-Focused, Narrative, Family Systems, etc. I do find it odd that you wouldn&#8217;t be taught techniques to work with your own counter-transference. That&#8217;s a HUGE part of the therapist/client relationship, no matter what kind of therapy you do. PS &#8211; That was a lovely perspective to give to Vicky about Electra. See you are a therapist! Your chart looks great by the way.

Speaking of counseling, Lucy how did it go today? 

Mone, yours sounds effective. I&#8217;m really glad to hear it. I&#8217;m thinking about going as well. I&#8217;m afraid of facing the dreaded question of life without baby. I&#8217;d rather sit in denial for a bit longer. If you are temping at the same time every day, it doesn&#8217;t matter what time you take it. The key is to take it at the same time though or you aren&#8217;t going to get accurate results. 

Mel, glad you got the card. Sorry I haven&#8217;t been in your journal or anyone else&#8217;s for that matter. I&#8217;ve been B&B crap lately.

I&#8217;m a Libra and won&#8217;t take anything else. We were born under our signs. I don&#8217;t understand how that would change. They can&#8217;t change the past. 

Raz, your chart is too hard to tell what&#8217;s going on. I hope AF shows soon or it is a BFP just to know one way or another. 

Sugar, I hope the progesterone works for you. How nice of Jenny to do. I hope Ov happens soon.

AFM, not much except I&#8217;m going to be late to miss my client. Back later gorgeous women.


----------



## heart tree

Oh I also meant to say hi to Megg, Dawny, Amber and Vicky.

Where's Lisa and Liz? 

Did I miss anyone? Please don't get mad. xoxo


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Hearty, I'm a libra too. When's your Birthday? My lovely card has pride of place on my cabinet!

I've come to the conclusion that everyone should be in counselling! I've had 2 lots of CBT to cope with my panic attacks in the past and it's really helpful. I also had 6 sessions through work after my mc and it was very useful for dealing with the grief.

Lucy hope your's has gone well today!


----------



## yogi77

Hey everyone,

Does the change in the Zodiac signs apply to everyone or only to those born in 2011 and on??? Thankfully I am still a Pisces but for everyone that is a new sign, it's very troubling!!! People are going to start having idenity crises!!! It doesn't make any sense to me if it applies to everyone born prior to this year.


----------



## yogi77

well I googled it a bit and it looks like it's changing for everyone...how weird and confusing!!


----------



## Dazed

I'm here. I'm just in a horrid mood these last few days due to work. I'll be glad when January is done!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hiya Jaymes

Sugar, i have reduced the lindt intake to 1 mini bunny every couple of days, but realised today that they cost the equivalent of £5 per 100g. Even Green and Blacks is only £2 per 100g. They saw me coming. The cat sits at the door meowing until i let her in. I think she thinks she lives here. Shes still asleep on the sofa. Perfect arrangement (was gonna say purfect but it was a crap thing to say so i didnt). How nice of Jen to send you the supplements...hope that ov happens soon. You must try the green tea for ewcm, doesnt seem to work for everyone but by golly it has for me. Have you thought any more about training to be a counsellor? 

How do hearty, thanks lots and lots for the encouragement. The essay was attachment theory and i thought it was a bit substandard. I really did, i knew i wasn't doing the best i could and wasn't concentrating on the reading when i researched it, and i felt i had winged it at bit so its really made me think what i can achieve if i really try hard. We talked about the placement too. I did my theory essay last year on counter/transference and its something have a good handle on in theory - we have done classes on it, but on the theory rather than managing it in practice, which is left to group supervision when that starts as we get our placements. The personal therapy, i have to have 40 hours too, but my tutor wondered if the personal therapy was integrated into your course rather than as a separate requirement for you to fulfill - well thats what i thought he meant anyway. My theoretical model is integrative, but i am all about the psychodynamics - although i haven't studied Jung at all - i have focussed on the winnicotts and bowlbys. Bit weird really, cos we have done loads of freud and what came out of his pyschoanalysis but nowt on Jung. I do have to be careful having studied animal behaviour at masters and the fact i just cant help myself from swaying towards behaviourism sometimes. We've just started person centered again and i do love the therapeutic relationship concepts as this is what seems to have facilitated the start of change for me - not being subjected to negative conditions of worth by my tutors and therapist. With an abusive mother, thats a big thing for me. 


If you have time to dig anything out for me, that would be really special. 

I see you have taken all the meds ...is Tim around for ov his month? <eyescrossed>

I thought that too Yogi Bear. If the planets affect you, they will affect you in a way that is irrelevant to what the official earthling parameters are. Which kinda makes me realise i do gemini myself up a bit.


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> well I googled it a bit and it looks like it's changing for everyone...how weird and confusing!!

what. 

<annoyedface>

this is just ammo for the non believers. Not that i am a massive believer, i am just an anti-cynic


----------



## NatoPMT

megg...no change? what am i supposed to stalk then now i have stalked everyones charts to within an inch of their lives? new thing: bumpo stalking. 

Hiya Dazed - sorry about the bad mood lovey. Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> well I googled it a bit and it looks like it's changing for everyone...how weird and confusing!!
> 
> what.
> 
> <annoyedface>
> 
> this is just ammo for the non believers. Not that i am a massive believer, i am just an anti-cynicClick to expand...

oh your sign might still be the same as it was before, but I meant that the changes aren't just relevant to anyone born in 2011 and forward, but to everyone :wacko:

I'm not much of a firm believer either, but I like to read the horoscopes and my characteristics are definitely those of a picses so it would just be hard to imagine being any other sign

...and what about anyone who got their zodiac sign tatooed?!?! Do you just add another one now?!?! Or do you ask for a refund?!?! :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

i am now a taurus, not gemini Yogi. i have changed according to the dates that were posted before. im going to google this mess and establish exactly how mad i should be.

also, if a large proportion of ppl have changed, then everyone born on 8th june like me who has been saying that they are typical geminis have apparently been talking crap for the last 5 million years. Thats why it will give ammo to the cynics.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey dazed and yogi bear. Nato I'm still thinking about it. I spoke to a tutor at the uni of Leeds to see if I could skip the first yr and go straight on to the diploma. She said she would be willing to consider me on APL. In my post grad in careers, we learnt loads about person centred counselling and our interviews got assessed using Evans model. It's just an idea for if and when I get made redundant this yr. York council are fannying about at the mo so don't know what's happening. Realistically, the only way I could do the course is if I get redundancy money as it's so bloody expensive.
I've always been tempted to do something like this, but the cost and length of time studying has put me off. Maybe if I do get made redundant, it will force me to get off my arse and do something.

What's your situation at work at the mo? We are entering into a 90 day consultation period next week I think. Waiting for my letter!


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> hoping, i dont understand the chart, have you changed cd16 since you posted? am i being thicky in not understanding?

No, I have not changed cd 16. I was playing around with it so it may have been a little different when you looked at it. For now I have solid cross hairs for O on cd 16. If I add my missing temps it shows O on cd 12 but that can't be right because I had positive or almost positive OPKs since then. My temp this morning is still a little low but I could not sleep last night and woke up 2 hours early so it is an adjusted temp. I hate 2WW before O:wacko:


I took a look at your chart and it looks awesome so far!!! Also, kudos on your essay:thumbup:

Allie - Woohoo for your high:happydance: Sorry to hear you are having issues with your mom:hugs: If your parents move back to CO maybe we will have a chance of meeting some day!

Vicky - Glad the scan went well:thumbup:

Hearty - I really hope your docs can give you some answers... one step closer to your forever baby!

Mone - Wow your temp increase is awesome. I've been using royal jelly and bee pollen as well. The 1st time I used it and got pregnant with twins on my 2nd cycle... along with the help of clomid. I really like and so does DH. He likes eating it by the spoon full:haha:

Lucy - I had to chuckle about you forgetting your appt date. One of my pregnancies I had such bad pregnancy brain and on my way home from work one day I drove to the wrong house! It was the house I lived in like 3 years ago:dohh:


----------



## grandbleu

I'm here too *Hearty* just coming off the AF wagon and getting ready for TTC hell (for me at least...I hate this whole process). Been busy in class all week but promise to read up and catch up this weekend...I'm such a slacker right now but just tired. :sleep: X


----------



## sugarlove

:hi:Bleu good luck this month poppet!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Councelling went well getting the right day and time was a good start :haha: louise was lovely and just listenned occasionaly asking questions or making a comment, there were a lot of tears and I felt emotionaly drained when I got home. When I first started I thought I dont know what Im going to say but once I started talking there was no stopping me in fact she had to as our time was up. What I did realise is how much Ive been through and Im anazed Im still standing, Im seeing her again next friday.

When I got home I had some lunch and spoke to my mum then got so crazy tired by about 3pm I couldnt keep my eyes open so went to bed and didnt wake up till gone 5pm when steve came home from work. Theres a good chance I wont sleep tonight but figured I just had to go with what my body needs. Got bit paniced today as my nausea had completely gone but seems to be back a little.


----------



## heart tree

Hi Jaymes! I missed you on my last post. Sorry. And Cazz, where is that girl? 

I refuse to even look to see what sign I'd be. I'm a Libra through and through. Sugar, my birthday is October 12. I've always considered myself the scales. I balance both sides. And Tim is a Gemini, so I balance his twins. This whole thing is crap and I refuse to play along. 

God, how could I have forgotten Person Centered theory? That was a huge part of our training. Carl Rogers is like God at my school. So is his daughter, Natalie Rogers. Some of our teachers studied directly under both of them. Yes, I like Person Centered a lot and use it quite often in my work. We didn't do personal therapy during classes, per say. But as a way to practice on each other, we used our own issues. We talked a lot about the theory, but also practiced practical tools. The school I went to is very East meets West type of thinking. We often started classes with a meditation or guided imagery. We were constantly practicing ways to work through our own counter-transference. Since I was studying expressive arts, we used the arts a lot. For instance we would practice drawing our reactions after meeting with a client. Sometimes it might just be a black scribble with a crayon. We would then look at that and discuss it's meaning as it related to our own issues. We did a lot of processing that way during classes. I'll look for some materials for you.

Lisa, what is going on with AF? Did she show up proper?

Liz, looks like we'll be cycle buddies again. 

Sugar, my program was very expensive and they don't pay therapists much in this country. You really have to love the work in order to do it, otherwise you'll get burnt out. I hope you get to keep your job.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, glad it went well and you got to release some of those tears. 

When is your next scan?


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy, I'm so pleased your session went well. Sounds like you needed a good kip too!:thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Next scan is 24th Jan a week Monday! I still feel so tired and a bit weepy.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sugar the tiredness was crazy the only thing I can compare it to is the jet lag I had when we got back from New York.


----------



## sugarlove

sounds nasty Lucy, but these are all good signs that your LO is growing and everything is going well.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, the tiredness is a great symptom! The 24th is coming up. I can't wait. The weepiness is to be expected after a counseling session. You brought a lot of stuff to the surface. :hugs:

Oh, a few of you have asked, and I keep forgetting. I still don't know if Tim is going out of town. He was told he had to, but so far they haven't set a date. At this point, I'm already taking the meds, so I'll either Ov with him here or not. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls just hope the next week goes really quickly just want to get to the scan and see that my little one is alright.

Hearty really hope Tim isnt out of town if he is is there any way you could go with him?


----------



## Megg33k

Kevin has assured me that the Zodiac that's changing isn't the one that we primarily use. There are apparently 2 of them... and we generally use the one that isn't changing. So, you can keep your sign! :thumbup:

I'll try to change my bump more often, Nato. Sorry! LOL

Hoping Tim isn't away, Hearty!

I'm sure your scan will be fine, Lucy!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Megg, how are you?


----------



## jenny25

hey dawn id recommend you put them up your bum lol cause loss of any fluid is very min cause the seem to get absorbed better that way 
how is everyone ?
i think im on cd16 no sign of o but im doing the deed anyways paul is in a strop he has lost the remote controller to the playstation lol xx


----------



## heart tree

Nato, a girl just posted this on the 35+ thread. Not that you'll need it, but just wanted you to know:

_"NHS is bringing in free IVF for women over 40, according to NICE guidelines. It's due to come in 2012. It's going to be decided on ovarian reserve (AMH etc.) instead of age, because of fears over litigation because of couples arguing it is age discrimination."_

Lucy, I don't think I can go with Tim. He is flying across the country which is expensive. Plus, I have a phobia of flying. I'd rather lose a cycle than get on an airplane to be honest. Crazy, right? 

Just went to the gym and am glad I did. Now I need to get some work done and clean my messy house. I have another friend visiting this weekend. This one is pregnant, so I'm not super excited to see her unfortunately. It makes me sad that I can't be excited. Oh well. I'm just meeting up with her for a night. I can handle that.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!!

Thanks for the good advice as always. :hugs: I do not know what I'd do without you girls. 

Lucy, I'm happy to hear counselling went well. And that you enjoyed your nap. Am I the only one who doesn't cry in therapy? I wonder if there's something wrong with me....

Sugar, thanks for the info. I'm going to look into getting one her books! Nato is right that I have to find the will power because the end result is better than any instant gratification sweets give me. I just have to keep remembering that!

Megg, with my insurance I am tied into a certain hospital system and am stuck with them for a year! So, yeah, I'd have to enroll in the infertility program or nothing. I don't get to switch doctors. :(

Hoping, yes, it would be great to see you one day! :) 

Hearty, I hope you enjoy your evening. It's funny you mention flying because as we've all talked about I also have a fear of flying but Alex and I are looking into booking a last minute get away this weekend (we both have Monday and Tuesday off). We just want to get away from here for a bit. I'm eyeing California but he's eying NYC. NYC is freezing right now though and they have a bedbug infestation...and, although I won't admit this to anyone but you guys, I'm a bit afraid of flying into NYC after the Hudson river thing!!! I have done it since for a flight to the UK but I don't know if it's 'worth it' for just a weekend....there's a phobia at it's worst. I hope we end up going to California (southern...I'm craving sunshine).


----------



## Dazed

OK, so finally home from a shite day at work. Why can't people just do things they way they are supposed to and right the first time! Still working by myself and everyone wants something right now. It doesn't help that I am on the tightest budget schedule of my life!!! Not to mention I get NO appreciation for anything I do, yeah I know its my job but damn, a heart-felt thanks here or there would be nice.

Amanda, still not sure if its proper or not. Still cramping, it was heavier yesterday (more like CD2, but I'm usually don't cramping by now and usually almost off of AF. Today is more like Wednesday again. I'll test later... I REALLY need a drink IYKWIM and may kill someone if I have no legitimate reason not have one!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, come to California! The whole state is getting beautiful weather this week and next. It is sunny and in the mid 60's today. It feels like a gorgeous spring day today. I was just driving my car with the windows down and thinking how lucky I was to be able to do that in January! It will probably be even warmer in Southern CA. I heard they might get into the 70's or 80's! Do it!!! How great would it be if you Ov'd during a little get away? I bet you'd get pregnant!

Did you get another high today? I keep checking your chart and you haven't updated it. I start my CBFM tomorrow again. I hate the beginning days when all you see are lows. They are depressing, aren't they?


----------



## heart tree

Lisa, I hear you on the job front. My agency forgets that we work for pennies and we all do the jobs of several people. They often forget to thank us. 

So, are you bleeding/spotting? Is it just cramps? So strange. Would you test tonight? I'm dying to know what's going on with that body of yours.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about your rough day at work, Dazed. :hugs: Also sorry about the weird AF. Definitely test...did you notice or do anything different this cycle that may have affected AF?




heart tree said:


> Allie, come to California! The whole state is getting beautiful weather this week and next. It is sunny and in the mid 60's today. It feels like a gorgeous spring day today. I was just driving my car with the windows down and thinking how lucky I was to be able to do that in January! It will probably be even warmer in Southern CA. I heard they might get into the 70's or 80's! Do it!!! How great would it be if you Ov'd during a little get away? I bet you'd get pregnant!
> 
> Did you get another high today? I keep checking your chart and you haven't updated it. I start my CBFM tomorrow again. I hate the beginning days when all you see are lows. They are depressing, aren't they?


I got another high today! Oops, I forgot to update. Will do that now. I know, the weather in LA looks AMAZING! It's a lot more expensive though which is putting off Alex but I'm willing to pay it for some sunshine, seriously....


----------



## heart tree

I agree, sunshine is medicine. Nothing beats it. Pay the extra money. My wise step-father used to always say, "travel first, worry about money second." His point was that you will never remember or regret the extra money you spend to go to LA vs. NY, but you may regret not going at all. You guys need this after all you've been through. Tell Alex that money comes and goes, but you need something to help your soul and a trip with him to a sunny place will do the trick.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie a get away sounds like a great idea as much as I love NYC I would say go for the sunshine do NYC in may, look at me telling you to go to both places thats probably not the cheapest option :haha: I think California sounds like a great idea.

Dazed sorry you've had a bad day at work :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i mean ashley doh my head is not with it cause of all this wedding stuff lol xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty, ideally I'd like to keep my job. If I end up going down an IVF route they're good about paid time off and the maternity package is very good. It does bore me sometimes, but it's generally quite an easy job and I could go back on 2/3 days a week if I ever have my baby. We shall see, one minute we are getting told we are defo going, then the next it's all up in the air. I'm trying not to worry about it too much really, it's out of my hands.

Hope you have a good weekend with your friend and you don't find it too difficult with her being preggo.

Allie I'm jealous of your break, it sounds fab and just what the doctor ordered!:thumbup:I sent you a message for the diet ttc link. Will double check it sent.

Dazed, sorry you've had a crap day at work.


----------



## sugarlove

God Jen I don't relish the thought of putting them up there:haha:
When should I use them? Is it straight after ov?


----------



## Dazed

Still bleeding, not the normal amount of clots though. Its only been about 1 hour and 25min since last pee, so still got some waiting. Still don't think I am preggo, but just wanna make sure.


----------



## sugarlove

sorry Allie here it is https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/499226-ttc-dieters-thread.html
x


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar hope you find out soon the not knowing must be hard hopefully it will go in your favour there is so much uncertainity with jobs at the moment.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, wait until you know for sure you've Ov'd to use them. If you accidentally use them before Ov, you will prolong your cycle indefinitely. I usually wait until 4 or 5 dpo when I know for sure I've had a temp shift and I've Ov'd. Then I take pregnancy tests around 12 dpo and stop using them if I don't get a positive. Otherwise, my period wouldn't come.

Lisa, it does sound like a strange AF. I know what you mean about not thinking you are pregnant. But it is definitely a good idea to check anyway.


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Lucy. I'm taking the attitude that whilst they're sorting out what's going on with our jobs, I get paid. A lot of people at my work are really upset about it, but it's funny it's going over my head a bit. I'm just concentrating on ttc and it's totally taking my mind off it!:haha:

Hearty, how long after stopping the progesterone do you get AF?


----------



## heart tree

It takes me about 2 days of not taking the progesterone before I get AF.


----------



## LucyJ

I think you've got a good attitude towards it no point in stressing untill you know what the situation is.

Im going to go to bed and try and sleep :sleep:

Amanda I hope the weekend with your friend is alright and not to hard for you, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh dear....quick trip update. I talked Alex into LA and we booked a package offline (flight, hotel and car). Weelll, we said Fargo but apparently they include Minneapolis as a 'nearby airport.' It's over 250 miles away!!!!! Anyways, Alex booked it--I say this because men can be daft sometimes--and even though we typed in Fargo, it booked us out of Minneapolis!!! And it's snowing!!!!

Now we have to drive to Minneapolis tomorrow and on Tuesday night.


----------



## heart tree

Oh NO Allie! OMG I'm so sorry but I can't help but laugh a little. I assume there is no way to change the flight?


----------



## Allie84

It is kind of funny. I wish it was me who had booked it as I would have double checked that...Alex knows that and he's quite pissed at himself. Now we have a 4 hour drive to the airport, and airport parking...

No, we called Priceline and begged but there is no changing the flights. :(

Oh, and we booked the LAX Hilton thinking it would be nice and close the airport...and we're flying into Burbank! :dohh:

Good night Lucy. Sleep tight. :hugs:

Sugar, I hope you get to keep your job. You have a really good attitude about it regardless. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Ok, its just funky AF. Just hope it stops soon like it normally would.


----------



## heart tree

Oh god, it keeps getting funnier! 

Well you'll have a good time regardless I'm sure. Have you ever been to LA? I really like it there. Santa Monica is really fun. So is West Hollywood. Great shopping on Melrose. Sunset Strip is a bit too much for my taste. Lots of super fake people. I hope you eat well. There are tons of great restaurants. If my friend wasn't in town I'd meet you down there! It's only a 6 hour drive. Just a little farther than you are driving tomorrow. Lol!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Lisa, my post was in response to Allie. Sorry it isn't a BFP honey. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Oh god, it keeps getting funnier!
> 
> Well you'll have a good time regardless I'm sure. Have you ever been to LA? I really like it there. Santa Monica is really fun. So is West Hollywood. Great shopping on Melrose. Sunset Strip is a bit too much for my taste. Lots of super fake people. I hope you eat well. There are tons of great restaurants. If my friend wasn't in town I'd meet you down there! It's only a 6 hour drive. Just a little farther than you are driving tomorrow. Lol!

LOL! Yep, 4 hour drive for us in the morning! :coffee: And we're switching planes in Denver which feels weird as instinct will be to leave and drive to Boulder.

Yeah, I texted my sister in SF that we'll be there but I don't want her to feel pressured to meet up with us. 


I was there when I was 19 and did a lot of touristy stuff...stars homes, Hollywood, Disneyland, Universal, etc. And the LOTR Oscar Party! :happydance: We stayed in Santa Monica and I LOVED it. I want to take Alex there for sure. :) I'm getting excited! Well, I'll feel more excited once we reach Minneapolis in one piece.

Lisa, so sorry about the BFN. At least you know. I had a super light AF a few months ago so I know flow can vary. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I didn't realize your sister lives in SF! What if I knew her?

Right, I forgot about the LOTR party. Lucky girl. Tim and I just wrapped up the trilogy. Did you see they are starting filming on the Hobbit next month? Ian Mcklellan, Elijah Wood, Orlando Bloom and Andy Serkis have signed on! Ian Holm won't be playing Bilbo though. I can't wait to go back to the Shire. 

I hope you have a great trip. Good for you both for being so spontaneous.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry it was a rough day, Lisa! :hugs:

That's ALMOST funny, Allie! Oh, that sucks though! Drive safe, please!!!

How're my other ladies? I'm good. I went and got a bump band tonight... Hoping it extends the use of my jeans. I hope!

I can't even remember what I read when I didn't read that much! WTF? LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Girls Im having a bit of a melt down all my pregnancy symptoms have gone and I am so scared :cry: Also still getting brown spotting this morning when I wiped there was a lot of browny cm Im trying to stay positive and not panic but I am so scared.


----------



## msarkozi

Luce hun, brown is normal. If it turns to red at all, go and get checked out. Try and rest today and don't do any heavy lifting or anything like that. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy sorry to hear that poppet. Don't forget pg symptoms can come and go and it's only brown blood not red.

Rest as much as you can and if things get any worse, go to A and E to try and arrange a scan.

Take care

:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

heart tree said:


> I didn't realize your sister lives in SF! What if I knew her?
> 
> Right, I forgot about the LOTR party. Lucky girl. Tim and I just wrapped up the trilogy. Did you see they are starting filming on the Hobbit next month? Ian Mcklellan, Elijah Wood, Orlando Bloom and Andy Serkis have signed on! Ian Holm won't be playing Bilbo though. I can't wait to go back to the Shire.
> 
> I hope you have a great trip. Good for you both for being so spontaneous.

Were Frodo and Legolas even in the hobbit??? I dont remember reading about them in it...


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - I actually see mine go pretty often.. but I've stopped thinking the worst. They always return, sooner or later! :hugs: If you're really, really concerned.... go get checked out!


----------



## VGibs

My doggy passed away last night :(


----------



## jenny25

awww hun im sorry to hear about your dog hun :(:(:(

ashley id wait until ov is confirmed then start usinging them until around 12 dpo xxx

well i have been doing sneaky ov tests nothing yet i think im on cd17 which is now later than last cycle bah humbug xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Jenny. I too am on day 15 with no sign of ov:growlmad:

Vgibs sorry to hear about your dog:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Virginia! :hugs: I'm so sorry! :cry:

Sorry that you girls are getting annoyed with delayed ov! :(


----------



## msarkozi

So sorry about your dog Virginia :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls Im feeling a bit more relaxed now just keeping everything crossed that all is ok. Steve took me out so I wasnt sat at home thinking and worrying which was a good call. Going to put my feet up and rest with a chunk of chocolate cake, yum!!

Vgibs I am so sorry to hear about your dog it is so hard to lose a loved pet. :hugs:

Sorry about the late ov girls hope you dont have to wait to much longer.

Megg you are very wise and sensible, your right I need to try and not think the worst only positive thoughts.


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy - hope you're okay hun, i'm sure everything is fine, enjoy that chocolate cake.....me jealous?...nooo!! :winkwink:

Virginia - So sorry about your doggy passing away. You must be heartbroken :hugs: I can't imagine losing one of my fur babies.

Allie - I didn't laugh..really I didn't...I OMG'd. When it comes to holidays and trips etc, err actually anything that needs organising I do it all, so I know I get it exactly right, it's the control freak in me, she takes over! My DH has never attempted to do it himself as he fears he'd make a mess :dohh:

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## vickyd

Hang in there Luce! Take it one day at a time and remember you are allowed as many meltdowns as you want!


----------



## Megg33k

Meltdowns are TOTALLY allowed! :) I have plenty of them!


----------



## yogi77

Lucy I know how worrying it is. 

I feel the same as you, I woke up this morning worried sick as well because all of my symptoms seem to have gone! 

It's such a terrible feeling and so hard not to worry but hang in there, like all the others said symptoms do come and go so there's nothing to be concerned about!

Vgibs so sorry about your doggy...:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: got my laptop working so pleased as some things I had on it hadn't been backed up so relieved :thumbup:

It also means I can post a pic of my christmas miracle:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0311.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Dazed

Sorry about your pup V :hugs: Its always hard. I had a cat that was 18 when she went. I was 8 when I got her. It was so hard. I couldn't stop crying for 2 weeks.

Lucy, everything will be fine. Glad you got out of the house to keep your mind off of things.

Amanda, I knew you weren't commenting on my AF, but bless you for thinking you needed to clarify.

ATM - just spent the better part of the day cleaning out my old car to give to my in-laws. Now I just have to find something else to do for the rest of the day. 

Have a great remainder of the day/night.


----------



## VGibs

Thanks ladies! Im kind of really shook up about it. I went to see her yesterday even though my Dad forbid it and told her it was ok to go and brought her a treat. She couldnt even lift her head to take the treat but she licked it and wagged her tail twice. Which is more life then she has shown all week. Im just glad its over now and my Dad didnt have to put her down. I think being hormonal has made it harder but I am really gonna miss her


----------



## jenny25

well i just realised im on cd18 now this is shit why wont my body get back to normal i mean ive not taken any vits to help this cycle apart from met urgh my body sucks ass really


----------



## msarkozi

great picture of the little one Lucy!!

Virginia - it is so hard. When we lost Samsun in June, mom got home from work and found he couldn't walk well or anything and didn't eat all day. She tried giving him treats, and he would spit them back out, and keep on trying. We had to drive him to the vet, and they said he suffered a stroke and we had to put him down :( He had just turned 14 a few weeks before.....they truly hold a special place in our hearts forever! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Mel.


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds productive, Lisa! :)

That's so sad, Virginia! Had me almost crying!!! :hugs:

Sorry your body is being difficult, Jenny! :(

How cute is your little bean, Lucy! Awwwwwwwwwww! :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun i know im taking a step back but im not temping this month cause i thought id have a relaxed cycle urgh xx


----------



## cazza22

Hey girls I'm just popping in to say hey :wave: sorry Ive bin AWOL had such a manic week I've had nothing worth adding tbh.

Luce sorry u had a little wobble there babe but meggles is right symptoms come n go, as for brown spotting could it be from sex? Or are you still on a ban? Hope it's nothing chicken I'm sure it's not. Ur bubba is a beauty 

Virginia I am so very sorry gorgeous, that loss of losing a pet whom we treat as a family member is one of the most heart wrenching losses we can experience. I just want to send you great big :hugs:

meggles I can't belive u ate wearing a belly band already my god woman ur tummy must be growing fast, I started wearing mat jeans at 12 weeks n I thought that was early :haha: xxxx

13 more sleeps till my 20 week scan :happydance:

lov y'all xxxxxxxxxx Caz


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: caz

Im not as worried about the brown spotting as I had it before my scan and little one was fine and have had a little bit everyday since it was just the amount and coupled with the loss of symptoms. Its not due to sex steve the poor guy is on a band till after 12 weeks.

I have a wonderful hubby, I didnt sleep last night so he let me sleep in this morning then woke me up about a 11am with a cuppa then spoke to my mum on the phone eventualy got myself up and dressed then went downstairs and he had completely blitz then living room and kitchen including cleaning all the worktops (and the house was a bit of a mess I have to say) I was so touched he'd spent his sunday morning cleaning that I burst in to tears :cry: He gave me a hug and called me silly. I just had to share how lovely he has been.


----------



## Megg33k

cazza22 said:


> Hey girls I'm just popping in to say hey :wave: sorry Ive bin AWOL had such a manic week I've had nothing worth adding tbh.
> 
> Luce sorry u had a little wobble there babe but meggles is right symptoms come n go, as for brown spotting could it be from sex? Or are you still on a ban? Hope it's nothing chicken I'm sure it's not. Ur bubba is a beauty
> 
> Virginia I am so very sorry gorgeous, that loss of losing a pet whom we treat as a family member is one of the most heart wrenching losses we can experience. I just want to send you great big :hugs:
> 
> meggles I can't belive u ate wearing a belly band already my god woman ur tummy must be growing fast, I started wearing mat jeans at 12 weeks n I thought that was early :haha: xxxx
> 
> 13 more sleeps till my 20 week scan :happydance:
> 
> lov y'all xxxxxxxxxx Caz

Woohoo for 13 sleeps! :)

I wouldn't be in the band yet, but most of my jeans weren't all that loose before... So, they're uncomfy to button with the bloat. I could probably get them buttoned, but why be uncomfy for no reason? That being said... I have no idea what my next "bump" pic will look like. I haven't been paying as much attention lately and just trying to enjoy the new shape! LOL



LucyJ said:


> :hi: caz
> 
> Im not as worried about the brown spotting as I had it before my scan and little one was fine and have had a little bit everyday since it was just the amount and coupled with the loss of symptoms. Its not due to sex steve the poor guy is on a band till after 12 weeks.
> 
> I have a wonderful hubby, I didnt sleep last night so he let me sleep in this morning then woke me up about a 11am with a cuppa then spoke to my mum on the phone eventualy got myself up and dressed then went downstairs and he had completely blitz then living room and kitchen including cleaning all the worktops (and the house was a bit of a mess I have to say) I was so touched he'd spent his sunday morning cleaning that I burst in to tears :cry: He gave me a hug and called me silly. I just had to share how lovely he has been.

Awww! He's so sweet! And, the tears are a good sign... That's a very preggo thing to do! :)


----------



## msarkozi

Cazz, how the hell did you get to almost 20 weeks already?! wow!! time is sure going by quickly. I can't wait for you to have your scan :hugs:

awe Luce, that is awesome. You have a wonderful husband, and you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - what a wonderful husband...he's going to be a super dad as well from the sound of it. Glad you had a nice sleep in. :)


----------



## cazza22

msarkozi said:


> Cazz, how the hell did you get to almost 20 weeks already?! wow!! time is sure going by quickly. I can't wait for you to have your scan :hugs:
> 
> awe Luce, that is awesome. You have a wonderful husband, and you deserve it! :hugs:

I know Mel right :shrug:

I must admit since my 12 wk scan it has gone quicker than it did before it, maybe because there is a tad less worry?. Cant wait to see my LO in just under 2 weeks hoping its all perfect n a chunky monkey still xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I hope things speed up after 12 weeks for me too! I'm on board with that! I need to get through a few months quick... I'm having an elective gender scan last week in March or first week of April! Can we move on to that now?


----------



## LucyJ

Megg Im with you there I would really like to speed things up and get past the 12 week mark. 

I am very lucky and yes he will make an amazing Dad.


----------



## msarkozi

It honestly does go quickly after the first trimester. And yes Megg, we can skip to then for sure, as then baby will have vacated me and I won't be in pain anymore, lol!! I really feel for you guys when you get to the uncomfortable stage. Hopefully it won't be too bad for you though......


----------



## yogi77

Awe Lucy, Steve sounds like a sweetheart, glad you are feeling a bit better :hugs: I hear you about speeding things along for a bit more reassurance...and it's so hard not to tell people or let it slip in conversation!


----------



## Megg33k

At least I'm not trying to keep this a secret... I'm thankful I don't have that to worry about too!


----------



## VGibs

Ya 4-13 weeks is a looooong wait. Then 2nd and most of 3rd tri go flying by...and then you get into the holding pattern...which is where Im at now...where you think everyday could be the day and it never is LOL


----------



## msarkozi

I can't believe you are so close Virginia! I think I have myself in the holding pattern right now, thinking it can happen any day now......I am very aware of the pains I get and sit there evaluating to make sure it isn't contractions, lol!


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi have you told anyone? We told our immediate family before Christmas as I was having all the blood tests and my dr thought I may mc so we decided to tell them we've also told some close friends people those that we turn to for support and have to say its so nice having people who know. Its also good for steve as he can talk to them if he has any fears as he doesnt like talking to me about any worries as he is always the strong one telling me we will be alright.

Vgibs oh my goodness Im so exicted for you!


----------



## yogi77

I've only told one close friend and we told my DH's brother and his wife...No other family members or friends know yet!


----------



## Heulyn

msarkozi said:


> I can't believe you are so close Virginia! I think I have myself in the holding pattern right now, thinking it can happen any day now......I am very aware of the pains I get and sit there evaluating to make sure it isn't contractions, lol!

I'm just the same way Mel!
And it didn't help that we went for dinner with my Dad and Stepmum today, and she was like, "How're you feeling? It could be any time now you know! Have you got everything ready?"
I was just like... Umm, actually, no..... :nope: :shrug:
Made me feel pretty nervous!!


----------



## Megg33k

You girls will get it all worked out and ready when the time comes. I don't think anyone is ever "ready"!


----------



## msarkozi

I still have to pack my bags Heulyn. I laid out my pj's that I want for in the hospital, and the take home outfit, as well as some scratch mittens and booties, but that's about it. I asked the doctor if they had a list for what I need in the hospital, and he said no. But he assured me that if I show up with nothing, they have everything there that I would need and wouldn't let us go without. He said the important thing is the car seat, as you can't leave the hospital without that. I am going to make Gord install it in the truck soon, just in case.


----------



## msarkozi

Heulyn, I just noticed that we are the size of a honeydew right now....I bet you my baby is the size of a watermelon already though!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all just a quick hello and an update will catch up and reply in my lunch. my lap top is in for repair and work is busy so not been on all weekend or morning!

The :witch: is here and is in fact a bit earlier then i thought she was going to turn up so i am quite chuffed and back onto the TTC bandwagon :thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

msarkozi said:


> I can't believe you are so close Virginia! I think I have myself in the holding pattern right now, thinking it can happen any day now......I am very aware of the pains I get and sit there evaluating to make sure it isn't contractions, lol!

Yup its getting pretty darn close! Im starting to get scared about the actual pushing out of the baby. I just hope my red raspberry leaf has been doing some wonders in there.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for being back in the game, Raz! :)

I'm sure you'll do great, Virginia! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

:hi:girls. It's been very quiet on here over the weekend.

Raz sorry the :witch:got you. Good luck for your next cycle.

Lucy, how are you feeling? Have your symptoms come back yet? Hope you're ok.

AFM I've got nowt interesting to report. Still waiting to ov on day 17.:growlmad: Going to the hospital for my pre op assesment on Thurs. Have got lap in just over 3 weeks. Yikes!

Mone,, just peaked a your chart. My god you get some temp shift girlfriend!

Hope everyone is ok
x


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Sugar

Im doing ok I had a bit of nausea back last night but not as bad as it had been. I am very emotional which Im taking as a good sign. Im trying to just relax and take it one day at a time, just hoping this week goes quicky just want to get to next monday and our scan,

Hope your pre-op appointment goes well and that you dont have to wait to much longer for ov.

Raz yay to being able to get back to TTC, keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi y'all 

i am been very busy staring at things and not posting. Gonna catchy uppy now

Hi Sugar - missing the first bits would be hard to catch up but doable. Missing L1 Intro is a given - no problem, missing L2 Counselling Skills would be ok but i wouldnt have missed L3 Counselling Studies - there's no way I could do the diploma L4 without that - i would be surprised if they admitted you to the diploma without it as you have t go straight into seeing clients - L2 is good for practising counselling skills but the theory you gain in L3 is invaluable. Sorry they are messing you about at work - same for me, i have a rough end date of summer, maybe, maybe not. I have stayed this long cos i thought i was goingt o get bfp - i have wanted to get a counselling related job for ages but didnt get one for maternity benefits in the council, but it seems now i will be made redundant and get no maternity at all cos i am not working. Score. Go me. Its going a bit over my head too, maybe we are too preoccupied with TTC to notice we wont be able to afford to buy food soon

Also Sugar, just wondering abut the lap, will it be in your next cycle? what if you are in the 2ww?

Hoping: your chart is looking good girl!

Hi Luce, glad the counselling seemed to help. Im so sorry that you were spotting, just for anxiety reasons. Ahh at the scan - big ahh. And ahh at house cleaning husband. Thats great news that the nausea is back (oxymoron) - only a week till your scan now!

Hiya Hearty: we have done 2 classes over the past 2.5 years with art. My tutor always looks at mine and raises one eyebrow. Eyes crossed Tim is around for ov, any news on that yet? Just checked your chart and 2 months on CD17 is great - well done your ovaries. Thanks very much for that info re: NHS age. Very useful. 

Allie - hows the will power going? My ticker isnt moving much either. I had a toastie frenzy on saturday night. What happened with your temps over the w/end, they arent showing on your chart. Sun is a great idea - i have read TCCers are more likely to get BFP after getting sun. I thought i was getting bfp after crete but apparently it only applies to other ttcers and not me. Tel alex that bfps are more likely in california and then walk round in just your bikini, whatever the weather is when you get there. Ahh, just read you have already been and my advice is too late. Just pretend you did walk round with no clothes just to keep me happy. Thank you. 

Dazed: how are ya? i hope work people are behaving themselves. 

<jealousface> at California weather

Megg - twit twoo at bump bands. Thats one fast growing blueberry

Gibbsy, sorry about your dog x

Yogi Bear - hope all is well with you, the symptoms come and go, no need to remind you im sure as its still going to be scary for you

Jen, any sign of ov? hope it happens soon and relaxed is a word i dont understand 

Cazza - cant wait to see your 20 week pic!! so glad you are all zen and relaxed. I am eyeing you with awe

Razzer, yeay at the witch!!! well done your uterine lining. Welcome back to TTC!!

AFM: i tested yesterday and got a bfn but it was only 9dpo, i havent tested today cos my temps have gone down 3 days running. Its my lowest ever 10dpo temp today. Im not proud of my progesterone right now. They are still okish but searching FF shows very few pregnancy charts with 3 days running of temp decreases. Its weird cos i have had quite a lot of symptoms but think they might be in my head rather than actual - you know how i like to have a phantom pregnancy. 

Any comments on my chart gratefully received 

If my temp goes up tomorrow (11dpo) i might test, but not if it goes down. Gonna save my money.


----------



## heart tree

Haven't caught up properly.

Today is the one year anniversary of my second loss. :cry:

Trying to keep my head above water.


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi lovelies...

Lucy - glad you are feeling a bit better sweetie... one day at a time ay! Has the spotting stopped? I'm sure all will be well at your next scan which I don't think is too far away, and your ticker is creeping up so quickly. We all know the fear, but try and breathe through it.

Sugar - I would take my chart with a large pinch of salt in that the temps are not taken at the same time (since I've been off work I've become an insomniac and rarely sleep before 3am or rise before lunch!) it's pathetic. I try and adjust them with the BBT adjuster thingy, but I don't think it's a reliable reflection of what's happening. The only major symptom I got today was excrutiating back ache like someone is peeling apart my lower spine, and I always get that when I'm pregnant. It could also be that I'm sitting on my arse a lot lately. I really don't think it will be my month, which is probably good as I've got a job interview on Thursday and I don't want to have to go through the dilemma again of telling them or not. I also think we didn't bd enough, only 3 days before first opk and first day of smiley, missed a day, then following day, FF say's High which i'm assuming means a good chance, but I've always just known in the past, especially as I get bad implantation pains always on dpo 6 or 7. Having said that when I walked down to Brixton earlier the smell of someones lunch as they walked past did make me gag, but that could have just been that it looked rats. I'm contradicting myself really. I just don't know.

Have you started the progesterone yet? Are you still keen on taking it? Be aware that when you do you get all types of pregnant symptoms, boobs feel huge and painful, emotionally they make me a wreck. Any bleeding comes a few days after coming off. It was only when I stopped them that my last mc happened proper. I won't take them again next time, I think it prolonged the silent mc as if I hadn't been on them I would probably have lost a lot sooner. How are your thoughts on starting the IVF, are you going to try a few more cycles or go straight to it?

It has been quiet on here. I think it's our new home.


----------



## MinnieMone

Hearty - I'm sorry hun, sending you a warm hug. x


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh hearty, im so sorry. 

Remembering your bean. https://www.gifmix.net/gifs/candle-gifs/CANDEL_7_3KB.GIF

Do you have any plans for today? I will light a candle for your bean now 

x


----------



## NatoPMT

actually, it never even occurred to me that i have a year anniversary of the mc to go through too, after my EDD i thought i had everything out of the way. But next week is a year since my BFP, and 17 March is a year since my loss. Ugh. Im getting anxious already thinking about it. This is so shit. 

Mone, i had been reading about adjusters and its not reliable as we suspected - an hour or so difference is not worth doing, more than that might be

I set my alarm for the same time every day then go back to sleep. I often forget while im asleep what my temp was though


----------



## cazza22

Cheers baby doll I can't wait to see this little monkey :thumbup: just hoping all is perfect xxx

sorry about the bfn but ur right 9dpo is early sweetness, I don't temp so me looking at charts is just useless to be honest lol but I really hope they rise tomorrow for you gorgeous!! We want to see ur BFP!!!! Fingers toes eyes n pubes crossed :rofl: xxxx lov ya long time babe xxxx Caz xxxx


----------



## cazza22

heart tree said:

> Haven't caught up properly.
> 
> Today is the one year anniversary of my second loss. :cry:
> 
> Trying to keep my head above water.

So sorry hearts :hugs: I know how hard these days are I too have the twins 2 year anniversary due date coming up. I hope ur taking it easy and getting lots of cuddles off Tim huny xxx lov hugs n kisses Caz xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - :hugs: tomorrow was my original due date as well.....


----------



## MinnieMone

ooh - yeah quick question, what are the circles on the temps when they are not filled in but just outlines... does that mean that FF is saying WTF? 

Nato - I think I have only ever had 1 bfp at 9dpo and that was so faint as to be unrecognisable as a line. what are your symptoms? Could the temp drop be implantation or is it too late? Not all charts get that drop apparently, or am i speaking bs? I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## NatoPMT

cazza22 said:


> Fingers toes eyes n pubes crossed :rofl: xxxx lov ya long time babe xxxx Caz xxxx

who cares about bfn's when i have you to keep me amused. Grubby girl :rofl:

I have absolute faith your little one is perfect. 

https://www.gifmix.net/gifs/candle-gifs/CANDEL_7_3KB.GIF in advance to Mel's bean and the twins too <sniffle>


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone, they mean that the temp was taken at an irregular time to your default time

Im not too worried about a 9dpo bfn, but i just dont want to see another. I am sick of stupid bfn's and stupid thinking i have stupid symptoms

My stupid phantom symptoms are (aside from my usual ones of sore (.)(.) *credit Cazza) includes dizziness, sense of smell like a bloodhound - but my nose is my only sensory organ that works properly anyway. I cant read road names, but i can smell the man next to me on the tube who hasnt brushed his teeth. I have had unbelievably vivid dreams too, and they are all listed on the 2ww site - but honestly, its very likely just cos i am looking for them. 

I really wanted bfp this month cos its a year since my last one. I have a different reason to 'really need bfp this month', every month. I am Miss Needy

edt: only about 10% of pregnancy charts (or is it 17%) show implantation dip and i think its usually one or 2 days, rather than a series of slowly reducing temps, like i am proudly sporting


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy sounds like you are having promising symptoms. Can't wait for your scan next week!:thumbup:

Hearty big:hugs:to you. Cry and let it all out. I actually felt a lot better the day after my DD. It was almost a relief to get it out the way. Come on here for support if you need to poppet x

Nato, I had a look at your chart earlier. It looks good and your temps are still above the coverline. Look at Megg's chart, she had a drop and she was pg. You're not out till I sing ok!:haha:

Have you actually had a 90 day consultation letter saying your job's at risk? We are getting ours this week but I don't give a shit. I have also probably stayed in this job too long and it was too tempting a maternity package to give up. *******s!

I am going to fill my appl form in for the course I think, but realistically I'll only be able to do it if I get the heave ho from work as it's well expensive. I agree with you, that I'll be lucky if I get to miss a yr out (counselling cert), but the tutor did agree to see me for i/v and discuss what's I've previously done. She's recommended that I get the book Intro to counselling by John Mcleod. I'm bidding for one on ebay at the mo as it's well expensive.
I've attached the link to the course to see if it's the same one as you are doing. https://www.leeds.ac.uk/coursefinder/17295/PGDip_Psychotherapeutic_Counselling

If I ov over the next few days, I should be fine for my lap. It's not till the 9th. Did a cheapo OPK today and got a very faint line so hopefully it's on its way.

Mone have you tried temping vaginally? I'm not the best at doing it at exactly the same time, but I found it was more accurate than orally.

I haven't started the progest yet. Will confirm ov with temp shift and then start them. I always get moody and sore boobs in the 2ww anyway, so prob won't notice much difference! Which er entrance do you use? sorry for tmi! I'm having problems with the thought of putting them backdoors.:blush:

Congrats on your job i/v. What's it doing? Your symptoms sound very promising. I have my fingers very crossed for you:hugs:

I'll prob wait till my lap to see what's said there. I'm just getting info on IVF at mo to prepare myself just in case. Mal's SA is still very much on the low side of normal for the morph and if I've got a problem too, may be easier just to start that instead.


----------



## heart tree

You know what's weird, the anniversary of my losses is much more difficult than my EDD. Don't get me wrong, that's hard too, but it is too unknown for me. The losses, are very much imprinted in my memory. Each one has it's own trauma attached to it. The anniversaries of those 3 days are much more potent in my brain than an EDD that I never got to experience. 

I had a huge cry 2 nights ago after hanging out with my friend who is 5 1/2 months pregnant. I hadn't seen her in 2 years so I couldn't say no to seeing her at lunch when she was in town. She had a glass of wine. She had a cup of coffee. Later I told her that I'll never have a pregnancy where I would do either of those things for fear of having a mc. That night I watched Eat, Pray, Love and cried my eyes out with some champagne. 

I'm exhausted from putting all my energy into my sadness. I just had the 2 year anniversary of my first loss on Christmas Eve. Today I'm going to try to move forward instead of look back. 

I still have to have a talk with Tim about this whole ttc business and if we need to start thinking about other options. I'm not sure today is the day to do it.

Nato, I don't blame you for testing but as we know, it is too early. There's still hope.

I'll go back and read what's happening with you all now. Thanks for the love.


----------



## sugarlove

Ha that's funny. I tried to use a swear word in my last post and it's dotted it out!:haha:

Nato those symptoms sound super promising. I so hope it's your month petal!

:hugs:to Mel.

Glee's on tonight. I'm so excited! :dance:


----------



## NatoPMT

Looks pretty similar - except your course requests more hours of personal therapy, i have to have 40 hours over the 2 years. Its also not accredited like mine, but thats ok, you just have to make up the accredition hours to 400 (i actually thought accreditation was 450 hours but mustve got confused) 

haha at you singing. You wont make the grade if you keep losing all that weight - well done on your 9lbs!!! You are doing SO well. 

Ihavent had the consultation letter, i cant remember if we are getting one now, or with the restructure in summer. My sister told me that they might have to pay maternity leave if you get pregnant before the letter of redundancy anyway, but not sure if thats the case with local authority as they keep changing the laws to reduce the benefits package. 

Thanks for the reassurance on the temp drops, but i am still refusing to be all optimistic, nearly a year of this has worn down my ridiculously cheerful confidence that every month it would happen

go go gadet opks!!!


----------



## MinnieMone

the heightened smell one, me too, me too. Someone was wearing Giorgio in the poundshop today, although I think even daniella westbrook could have smelt that one!

I've been having vivid dreams too, one particularly nasty as Mart was getting it on with some sexy vixen in it and completely ignoring me (I wasn't there taking part by the way I just walked in on it). We did have a tiff yesterday which probably didn't help my insecurity.

thanks for letting me know what those circles were. I do take them within an hour or so of each other just not at 7am or whatever. and sugar the vagina testing sounds good, but i have an unusually long frou frou (they always have to go get some 'special' speculum for some padlocked cupboard whenever I have a smear) and then get lots of other peeps around to have a butchers, because it is a bit medically freaky I think. So if it went up it would probably disappear into the abyss never to be seen again! What about armpits like when we were kids? I could give that a go. As far as the prog suppositories, I had know idea i could put them up my butt, i just put then in my frou (it's like putting in a lilet)... although I always take dicloflenac up bottom (these are the painkillers I get given for the pain during my natural mc), but as you know I stick a tube up there quite easily for colonics when detoxing, so I'm not really squeamish when it comes to things like that. (bearing in mind the tube is about the thickness of my little finger, any larger and I think I'd have problems cough cough)!

Imagine you are putting in a tampax, just relax and it should be easy. They do melt quite quickly though so try and keep your hands cool. 

On a separate note I am absolutely agog that 'used cosmetics' sell so well on ebay. I put some half used bobbi brown foundation and got £13 for it. I mean I could have gobbed in it or anything (I haven't of course!) but why would you buy someone's used foundation. It would be like buying a second pair of knickers.

The interview is a project manager role, I've done that kind of thing years ago, but i was still surprised when they wanted to see me. I'm not that keen but I need to start looking at making some money now. my 'baby stash' savings is depleting and I can't just keep putting it off. It does mean I won't be able to continue my counselling which i'll be sad at. It is really helping.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I think your sister's right. My mate is on maternity leave with the council doing the same job as me, and I'm sure she gets paid right up till August.
She may not have a job to go back to, but they can't make her redundant whilst she's off.

We both defo need to get knocked up before any redundancies, and if you've run out of PMA, I've got some for you! You've been preggo before, yo and John both have normal test results and no other problems and I reckon it will happen naturally, so there!

Hearty, that's a grear attitude to have. Be kind to yourself today and get lots of cuddles off Tim :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

*The losses, are very much imprinted in my memory.*

yes can understand that. I am thinking the same with my bfp anniversary. They are events that we have actually lived - the EDD is more about what we should be doing at that time

*Today I'm going to try to move forward instead of look back. *

i wonder sometimes if we have to go through this stuff to become who we need to become - our path so to speak. 

I guess its day to day - some days you will need to acknowledge your sadness - its there and its part of you...but i agree, im sick of it too. 

I still have what i said to you in the disappearing pm to say to you, i was waiting for the right time, and i think when you get through the next few days and have that talk with Tim, that will be the right time


----------



## sugarlove

Lol at Daniella Westbrook Mone!:haha:

I'd probably take the risk of someone gobbing in Bobbi Brown foundation for 13 quid too!
I was going to say I want heightened smell as well, but them remembered I haven't even ov yet!:dohh:

I think I'll put the progest in my fanjita when the time's right and see how I go!

Let us know how your job i/v goes Mone!


----------



## jenny25

well still no sign of o :( booo im not impressed no physical signs either been so busy today trying to find bridesmaid dresses just ordered pizza gonna have a bath and i will catch with you all in a little while my head is pounding xxx


----------



## heart tree

Virginia, sorry about your sweet dog. :hugs:

Razzers, congrats on getting AF. Onward and upward babe. 

Sugar, remember when you thought your lap was so far away? Now it&#8217;s only 3 weeks away! You go girl. And you are going to get Clomid too because of all that weight you are losing. I&#8217;m very impressed with you and your determination.

Lucy, I think your bean is safe and sound in there. I know how scary it is though. Hang in there, scan is coming soon.

Nato, the fact that you have symptoms like sore (.)(.) (credit Cazza) means you have good progesterone. The only times I&#8217;ve ever felt that is when I was pregnant or taking progesterone supplements. Also, your temp rise from pre Ov to post Ov looks great. I don&#8217;t think you have a progesterone problem. 

Mone, I don&#8217;t know if you want to hear this or not, but you could be pregnant right now. The fact that you aren&#8217;t feeling things like the last time (ie, implantation pains) could be a good thing. Also, it is a bit early for implantation anyway. You definitely BD&#8217;s on the right days. And yes, High means that you did it on all the right days and you have a high chance of getting preggers this cycle. 

As for temping, you don&#8217;t have to temp at 7 am. You just have to be consistent within 30 minutes. You could temp every day at noon if that&#8217;s when you wake up. Just make sure it is around the same time every day. Don&#8217;t start vaginally this cycle if you decide to do it. You need to wait for a new cycle to do it. You don&#8217;t have to put it in too far, just get the tip inside. I vaginally temped and orally temped the last two cycles. I didn&#8217;t see much of a difference, so went back to just orally temping this cycle.

Nato, I look forward to the disappearing PM reappearing. See, I&#8217;m looking forward not back.


----------



## NatoPMT

i was giggling at the nose joke too. Lets pit Daniella and Tara against each other in a sniff off. Kerry can invigilate

Ive had dreams like the one about Mart - god they are the worst. If someone dream cheats on you then it messes with your head all day. Last night i dreamt they wouldnt let me back into the x factor. My dreams started at 4dpo too - you are copying. 

I am also giggling at the discussion at various way to temp. I think the time is more important than where you pop it. I just wrote something really vulgar then deleted it. 

I sold some used Paul and Joe make up on ebay for more than it cost new. 

Well done on getting the interview too

Sugar - no pressure for us to get knocked up before we get slung out is there. Erk. Another thing to add to my list of need-to-get-pregnant-this-months


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Nato, I look forward to the disappearing PM reappearing. See, Im looking forward not back.

haha that tickled me

My (.)(.)'s *credit: Cazza get sore every month on the day of ov. Think its more a build up of oestrogen than good progesterone? Anyway, must stop finding things to worry about

oh i got confused about the time thing, i didnt realise mone had left it at settings default, which i assume is the 7am time


----------



## MinnieMone

thanks Hearty I didn't realise that, I thought it should be on 'normal' waking, and I'm being so abnormal with my sleeping at the moment. In that case they are not too far off then. I'm trying not to think how I would feel if I was (because I would have a meltdown I think), when I felt the familiar backpain today I did think 'oh shit', which is probably not a normal reaction. It would also mean that I probably couldn't take the job if offered, I would be too scared. I'm talking about this with my counsellor as you mentioned in an earlier post the stress I hadwith the losses and my job are now correlated in my mind and one goes with the other. I would feel 'safe' somehow if I was here at home.


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> I was going to say I want heightened smell as well, but them remembered I haven't even ov yet!:dohh:

haha thats funny too, stop making me laugh you lot. Im supposed to be all mopey and walking round in the rain barefoot


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty sending massive :hugs: to you. Its so hard dd and anniversary of losses and the memories are hard to deal with but take it one day at a time cry if you need to and Im here for you if you need anything.

Mone Im still spotting and today have had some slight gungy stuff as well (only a little bit) which happened after having achey feelings in my abdomen so hoping it was due to stretching and not anything sinister its still brown so trying not to worry. Hoping those symptons are good news for you.

Nato I really hope this is your month keeping everything crossed for you.

Im with you on the lack of maternity benefits Im pretty sure I wont be entitled to anything dont know how supply teaching works and as there doesnt seem to be any work about not sure what we will do but not going to worry about it at the moment.


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I'm doing well hun. The witch finally buggered off! Longes AF I have actually had to deal with. And even better, I don't have to deal with idiots at work today because there is no work today. Its Martin Luther King Day in the states and work gives us off. I went shopping today which I usually hate, but I actually liked it. Its probably because I have lost a small amount of weight and am a size smaller now.

Amanda - Sorry about 1yr anni of one of your losses. You should have never had any losses! Your such a caring person! You will get your forever baby! 

My 1yr of my BFP is coming up in a few weeks and a few days after is my appt with my GP to talk about my lack of a second BFP.

Nato - Here is an advanced candle in memory of your loss hun.https://www.gifmix.net/gifs/candle-gifs/CANDEL_7_3KB.GIF


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I get sore waps every month and my progest is shit! Hence every month I convince myself it's a pg symptom.:growlmad:

Mone, just take one step at a time poppet. No need to make any major decision yet and I hope you can carry on with the counselling if it's helping.

Jen, boo to late ov! It sucks and it's bloody boring waiting for it:growlmad:

I'm off to put my diet ready meal in the oven. Can't be arsed to cook tonight. Mal will have to have the same:haha:


----------



## heart tree

Mone, it sounds like your "regular waking time" right now is around lunch time. That's fine. Whatever is "regular" during a cycle for you is fine. Think about the women who work night shifts. They can still temp, they just do it whenever their "regular" time is to wake up.

If you end up getting a job (and not being pregnant) you would just change your regular time to a morning time. 

I think the key is to make sure you take your temp at the same time every day during a whole cycle. Once a new cycle starts, you can change the time you take it. Next cycle you could change your regular time to 7 am or something like that. Just be consistent for the cycle. Does this make sense? I'm rambling. 

Do you all get to watch the Golden Globes last night? Did you see my husband Christian Bale win for best supporting actor in The Fighter. He's delicious.


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha Hearty:haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

"I thought it should be on 'normal' waking"

i read that as normal wanking. I wonder if that gets bleeped out. 

right back atcha Luce - you stay cool. Everything sounds well within whats normal as you know

Jen - hmm pizza. Whats your usual ov day? 

Dazed, i am very envious of your bank holiday. We have no such ground breaking heros to take time off in honour of. Glad the weirdy af has stopped. Have you stocked up on the opks now? I cant wait to see what happens this month. What if you ov on CD12 and catch it this month cos of opks. Thanks for the candle x


----------



## NatoPMT

nope, wanking is perfectly acceptable in the parameters of what BnB deem too riskee. 

Suagr, i wonder if the boob thing shows too much oestrogen rather than too little progesterone, if you see what i mean. My progesterone was ok, but i think sore (.)(.)'s *credit: Cazza mean the oestrogen isnt being processed properly by your liver. I used to take milk thistle to help and was told by my dr is was ok to take when pregnant if he could see the bottle to see the ingredients first. If its an over oestrogen issue, that might impact the effect of your progesterone. Im just making stuff up now.


----------



## LucyJ

I love the golden globes well all the film awards my guilty pleasure is staying up and watching the oscars I used try and see all the nominated best films but havent been able to do that for a while. I watched live on the red carpet but then got really dizzy and a bit scared so went up to see steve (who was asleep) woke him up all panicky as I didnt feel well and he made me go to bed so I missed it all gutted. I did check to see who won and saw Mr Bale (Aka Mr Hearty) it made me think of you. Im so pleased Colin Firth won as well love him (been a fan since he was in pride and prejudice) really want to see the kings speech. Glee did well and how stunning did natalie portman look.


----------



## heart tree

Well we know that I have too much estrogen due to my stupid diagnosis, but sore (.)(.) *Credit Cazza* only happen for me when I have a spike in progesterone. Who knows?

Yup, I have today off too. MLK Jr. is a great American hero. 

Just convinced Tim to go see The Fighter tonight. CB isn't delicious in the film as he plays a crack addict, but I can look past that.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I really want to see the King's Speech too. Colin Firth is top notch. Natalie Portman did look stunning, especially with that little bump. She deserved the Globe. She was spectacular in Black Swan.

I hope the dizzys went away. Best that you went to bed though. 

Ricky Gervais was hilarious. I adore his humor. I think it is lost on a lot of Americans though. 

I was a little annoyed when CB thanked his wife instead of me though. Truly, who loves him more?


----------



## LucyJ

Ricky Gervais seems to have gotten into a little bit of trouble over some of the things he said. CB said he liked him so sounds like you two a perfect match and I think it was very rude of him not to thank you I think some good old stalking may be in order.


----------



## heart tree

People need to get over themselves. Ricky Gervais says some inflammatory things to get a rise out of people. People take themselves too seriously which is precisely what he is making fun of. He's genius in my opinion. Of course CB loves him too! We're two peas in a pod. We were born the same year. We were made for each other. A proper stalking will ensue. I just need to figure out where he lives now!

What's funny is that when filming The Fighter, he was a few towns over from where I grew up.


----------



## heart tree

Well ladies, I feel better. Am going to go to the gym for a proper release of tension and then eat lots of popcorn during the movie to counteract it. 

xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I agree and if they dont want someone whis going to push the boundries and make remarks like he does then dont ask him to host. Ive seen a liitle bit on utube and it made my chuckle.

Enojy the gym and movie/popcorn and as always a review please on the film.
:hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

ha ha to normal wanking. maybe i should try and get some of that in prior to taking my temp. hee hee.

thanks for all the advice, i will do it proper next cycle, so my chart might not resemble an Ecg reading. Glad you're feeling better Hearty, enjoy the movie.

I thought Natalie Portman looked delicious, absolutely glowing, and I loved her dress, Jane Krawsowski also looked great and is 42 I think, and it's her first. Thought Ricky was hilarious, they all seem so up their own arses there, if they can't take some ribbing then pah poo to them all. Would they rather have had some sychophant cooing and ahhing at them all. probably.


----------



## MinnieMone

Lucy - I'm sure those symptoms are all good. The acheing especially is a fantastic sign as that's your round ligaments growing methinks, the spotting seems to be a part of this pregnancy so far for you, so is not a reason to worry, though I can undertand how it isn't easy. I'm keeping everything crossed for your next scan and updated pic!


----------



## Dazed

No Nato, I haven't gotten the OPK's yet. I debated getting the digi's at one store today because they were much cheaper than another store, but I decided to stick with my original choice for $15. I was going to get them today, but the store closest to me has them locked up and I hate asking for them. I'll wait until I am further down the street and get them myself.


----------



## NatoPMT

Funny how talking about Christian Bale makes things a bit better. You deserved a credit at least, we credit cazza every time for the boob representation, and i wouldnt still fancy cazza if she were a crack addict. 

I read that Justine Bieber purposely avoided ricky gervais so he didnt get the piss taken out of him. I will google what he got in trouble for. 

Dazed, the opks off ebay seem fine to me - i have never had probs with them and they are £2.99 for 20

Natalie Portman is just gorgeous. Full stop.


----------



## MinnieMone

I was once told I looked like a fat Natalie Portman, was a step up from when I was told I looked like a slim caroline quentin. lordy lord.


----------



## NatoPMT

I was once told i look like shaun ryder. I would take a slim caroline quentin over that. 

Id LOVE to be a fat natalie portman.


----------



## VGibs

I was told once I looked like a fat Bettie Paige lol


----------



## NatoPMT

why does everyone else get fat gorgeous people while i get crack addled freaky dancers.


----------



## sugarlove

I was told I looked like Neve Campbell during her Scream days.
I should be so lucky 10 yrs later!


----------



## NatoPMT

cor sugar. I have been told i look like jennifer aniston and also uma thurman a few times (but defo dont) - its not just shaun ryder, honest

i forgot to say before, the Mcleod book is really good for counselling studies courses.


----------



## LucyJ

I got told I looked like charlotte from sex and the city, I wish! Oh and that I look like the girl with the pearl earring which is a painting. 

Sugar you watching glee?


----------



## sugarlove

Ooh Nato, I could maybe see a resemblance to Uma Therman. 
I didn't bother bidding on the Mcleod book. It was only the 2nd edition and it's in the 4th now, so better get the most up to date one.

Get you Lucy, I'd love to look like Charlotte!
just watched Glee. was a bit disappointed but that's prob cos I don't like Britney Spears very much. Where's the new blonde haired lad disappeared too?


----------



## MinnieMone

nato that made me spit my pomegranete and green tea out. too funny. i hope you left whoever told you that lying there. shaun ryder has got lovely teeth now though. small consolation. you do have the aniston about you.

i'm watching one born every minute on channel 4+1. Mart has moved to another room as he can't take it. He say's he can't understand how i can watch it with what we're going through, but I can't not watch it. I will be blubbing any minute now. Wow that 22 year old looks incredible, her tummy is as big as mine after a pasta blow out.


----------



## jenny25

well my normal day is cd17 last cycle cd 18 and now im on cd 19 with no + yet sigh this sucks tonight i had little old brown tinged cm so my cervix is high slightly open and soft so ??


----------



## grandbleu

Just popping in - Natalie is beautiful...and glowing now!

I've gotten Sandra Bullock and Kate Beckinsale and Mary Louise Parker. I really don't see it at all except brown hair and brown eyes. Also I always look like the sister of everyone who has brown hair and brown eyes...it's true whenever I'm hanging out with brown-eyed brown-haired friends...we always get, "Are you guys sisters"...I think I might just be generic :dohh: so I can sort of fit in with anyone's genetics. I like to think I'm one of a kind (except I'm a twin...hmmmm....)


----------



## sugarlove

Wow Bleu. I'd love to look like Kate Beckinsdale!


----------



## grandbleu

sugarlove said:


> Wow Bleu. I'd love to look like Kate Beckinsdale!

It's a rare day Sugar! :) I must have an amazing hair day :) and you might have to squint to make me blurry LOL!


----------



## MinnieMone

Kate's very pretty, and I'm liking her new blonde hair, she looks like sienna miller now.


----------



## sugarlove

Right I'm off to bed girls.
Nighty night
x


----------



## grandbleu

Sweet dreams *Sugar*:sleep:

Me too...


----------



## LucyJ

Night Sugar sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hello girls :wave:

I've been totally MIA recently, I had a few days off work so not online as much and then I come on here and the thread has moved super super fast!

Hope you're all ok, i've been popping in and trying to read on the move...Nato stop testing so early! Hearty I'm sorry you're feeling down, Lucy I hope the spotting has stopped, meggles not long till your next scan!


----------



## NatoPMT

I feel all indignant at being told off for testing, I haven&#8217;t tested for 2 days and was expecting pats on the back and presentations of framed certificates for self control. 

Where&#8217;s my framed certificate? I will not rest until I get my framed certificate. 

I haven&#8217;t tested today and my entered temperature is a false one. I completely sabotaged myself last night by forgetting to set my alarm. 

I woke up at 2am and then 4am and checked to see if it was time to temp. I then woke up at 7am-ish when I should have temped and thought it was the middle of the night so tried to get back to sleep &#8211; after half an hour of not sleeping, I checked what time it was and it was 7.30am. After lying there awake for 30 mins, I took my temp and it was 36.64. Yesterday I checked my temp after being awake but in bed for 10 mins and it went down by 0.09 degrees, so I added 0.09 and entered 36.73. My temp goes down after I have woken up, but I really don&#8217;t know what my real temp would have been so I haven&#8217;t tested as I have no evidence I would get a bfp. 

So, if my temp goes up tomorrow on CD12 &#8211; which it has never done before, I might test, but am so sick of seeing bfn&#8217;s that I might never test again. Af is due on Friday

I am also really mad cos I missed an Illustrated People jumper end on ebay &#8211; I put it in my phone to remind me to bid and everything. I also forgot my door pass for work and keep getting trapped in the stairwell, as well as being late cos I forgot to set my alarm.

Love, Shaun x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahh shit I didn't see you haven't tested in 2 days! In which case:

https://www.juicylucydesigns.co.uk/images/productimages/2009_pics/square%20cards/S223%20fairy%20well%20done.jpg


----------



## jenny25

hey nat thats good hun , you know you should test when you feel ready too hun you know your body and how it goes what ever you decide then we will support you xxxx

well good news new hospital appointment with the fertility clinc 7.30am 31st jan :D:D yay xxxx but no+ yet too ov cd 20 now


----------



## Razcox

Hearty - Huge :hugs: hun hope you enjoyed the cimema, we never made it this weekend and I doubt we will get the chance for a while now. We have been watching 'an idiot aboard' that Ricky did with his mate - Very funny!

Sugar - Sorry about your job but it would be a good time to do something else. We get stuck in these ruts while TTC waiting to have a baby don&#8217;t we! Good luck with your lap as well hope it gives you some answers x

Mone - Good luck with the interview! Were you mad at DH when you woke up from the dream? I have a dream once where my DH was doing something I asked him not to do but he carried on. In the dream I was so mad at him then when I woke up I was still mad at him. Poor Dave was like 'what have I done' then when I explained he pissed himself laughing!!

Jen - Pizza sounds sooooo good!! Its two for Tuesday today and I am SO temped to just think fuck it I am having pizza and a glass of wine before the TTC madness begins again. 

Dazed - Wish we had more bank hoildays, you get vetrans day as well we get 2 mins in November that&#8217;s it. Will get an extra day this year though thanks to posh billy getting hitched.

Nato - Well done for not testing! If you really want I could make you a certificate at work and email it to you, or even better maybe one of girls rosettes? LOL I hate seeing that slow temp drop near the end of the TWW, every moring you wake up hoping for a rise and get nothing. Much like a bloke with erectile errors.


AFM - Been apporved to go part time starting from 01 feb, I have hoilday booked next week incase Ela goes into labour ahead of the weekend so this I smy last full working week! Getting excited about it all now, Puppies, Part time and TTC oh my! LOL

Here are some more puppy bump pictures for you all:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ella/DSC_0503.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Ella/DSC_0481.jpg

Other then that CD2 and will be taking my Soy in a few days, going to go for CD6- CD10 taking it. Hope thats right!


----------



## VGibs

Oh how sweet! Your puppy looks like how I feel! "when am I gonna be a mom again and not the size of a duplex?" lol


----------



## sugarlove

Nato you muppet with your temp!:haha:
Well done on resisiting the urge to test, you are very good. I personally would have cracked by now!

Jen, that's great news about your appt hun.:thumbup:

Raz, the bump pics are fab. She looks so healthy and well. Also, yay on going p/time and having some hol.:happydance:

I've got a high finally on day 18, so hopefully peak will be soon. Will be BDing tonight after tub club!

Have a good day y'all
x


----------



## NatoPMT

i just popped home for lunch to find 30 IC's i ordered off the internet waiting for me. I wasn't supposed to get them till Thursday 

How much more temptation can a POAS-a-holic take???? 

should i, shouldnt i. 

CD11 - the first person to post a response to that will be the boss of me and i will do their bidding (hurry up though cos i gotta go back to work)

haha at erectiles, that dog is taunting me with its bump 

Thanks for my fairy. You might have to take it away in a minute cesca and put me back in the naughty corner

Yeay at 31st Jan appointments and boo at no ov

and yeay again at highs on CBM

now, who will tell me what to do....


----------



## Sparkly

Hello ladies :hi:

Hearty - I lit a candle last night for your angel. I'm sorry you were feeling so low, but it is completely understandable. I have the anniversary of my BFP to come next month, and my loss in March and I'm dreading both of them.

Mone - I have had that dream, urgh it's so horrible. Glenn was getting down and dirty with some slapper and I was stood in the room crying begging him to stop and he completely ignored me and carried on, he was loving it too!! I woke up absolutely gutted and told him what he'd done, and he apologised :rofl::rofl: It is a ridiculous dream really as I know Glenn would never, ever treat me that way.

Raz - that's some swell doggy bump :) yey for going PT and getting back to ttc.

Shaun :winkwink: well done for not testing, your temps do look good though.

Sugar - fingers crossed for peak.

I've been told that I look like Victoria Beckham, by a few people would you believe?? I don't see it myself.....the woman is nowt but a wafer! But she does share the pcos so I'll let her off!! In a case of opposites I have also been told I look like Dawn French.....errrr and I do actually haha!


----------



## NatoPMT

uh oh, vicky is online, if she gets in first, i am waiting. Defo


----------



## Sparkly

Test......................


----------



## NatoPMT

my sister looks like dawn french sparkly! are you my sister as well as allie then


----------



## NatoPMT

hahahaha sparkly wins. doing it now

shit shit shit shit


----------



## Razcox

LOL well Nato what did you get?


----------



## Sparkly

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fickle ole me is the boss of nato.......pee woman pee :happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

the test is complete and the answer is below. Gird your loins.....



Spoiler
BFN. Biatch. 

Fancied being a tease again.


----------



## Razcox

Aww b u g g e r!


----------



## Dazed

Aww Shaun, I was about to pat you on the back for not testing! Sorry its BFN though :cry: I told hubby if we hit the 2yr mark with no BFP he doesn't have to wear a condom again. He definately liked the sound of that.


----------



## NatoPMT

i know. arses. 

Its ok though. For some reason i think next month will be it cos i had a dream a few months ago i would have my baby on the 11/11/11. Which means next month is my month. Obviously.


----------



## Sparkly

Awwwww fuck it! Shaun :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> Aww Shaun, I was about to pat you on the back for not testing! Sorry its BFN though :cry: I told hubby if we hit the 2yr mark with no BFP he doesn't have to wear a condom again. He definately liked the sound of that.

pmsl. i was thinking, whos shaun. Oh yes its me. 

I hope he isnt wearing condoms now Dazed, that might be where youre going wrong

I hope it doesnt get to that point bebe. For either of us.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato that is so tempting to test you've done well so far not sure I could resist the temptation.

Raz yay to going part-time and your girl looks gorgeous its so exicting.

Sugar yay to a high hope the peak isn't to far away.


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks sparkly. you must be bding on CD15. That might distract you from giving me new orders which i have to undertake due to you being the boss of me

Gotta go back to work, see you later alligator.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh shit sorry its a bfn but still keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## VGibs

Raz - just a quick question...what is the sore looking spot on your puppies leg??? Our dog had a spot that looked like that.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

https://www.juicylucydesigns.com/images/productimages/2009_pics/sept_09_2/l314-holding-willy.jpg


----------



## Dazed

NO Shaun, he isn't wearing condoms now :haha: If he was you would see me surrounded by them with a pin in my hand poking holes in them.


----------



## Razcox

VGibs said:


> Raz - just a quick question...what is the sore looking spot on your puppies leg??? Our dog had a spot that looked like that.

When she last molted she got a rash and of course licked it too much! This resulted in a skin infection that had to be treated and the area shaved. Her fur was stained from the licking. I am hoping when she molts again it will come back a bit more normal.


----------



## Megg33k

Peeking in... I was AWOL most of yesterday and don't have the ability to catch up at the moment. I caught that we have some EDD's and loss anniversaries right now... Big :hugs: all around for those!

I'm hoping that things can turn from somber to celebration with new BFP's soon!!! Love you girls!


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls:hi:

Nato- Sorry about the BFN. Your chart is still looking really good and your only 11dpo:thumbup:

Hearty:hugs: sorry you are having a rough patch. Next month will be the anniversary of our 1st loss and the 7th of this month was the EDD of our 2nd. It sucks but we will get through it:hugs:

Raz- your dog looks so cute posing with her bump!

Megg- I'm excited to see the progress of Ixxy at this weeks scan!


----------



## yogi77

Hi everyone, just on my way to work but did a quick catch up...

Nato good for you for holding off on testing for so long but to come home to find 30 IC's begging to be peed on, that is just not fair for a POAS addict...I was there, I know...I think it only took one and half cycles to use up all 30 for me :blush:

Raz your dog is beautiful, look at her there just waiting to pop!! That's exciting. 

Lucy how are you feeling the past few days, are your symptoms back? 

Big hugs :hugs: to the ladies with EDD's these past few days, am thinking about you.

Well ms decided to come to town yesterday for me, and is back again today. Just when I thought it was too late for ms...boy was I wrong. It is a huge struggle to get out of bed and to work. But I don't want to be one to complain about it, as I asked for it and am grateful at the same time.


----------



## NatoPMT

Love how cesca has posted that willie thing with no explanation whatsoever

Yogi Bear, i _know_. i am like Eve with the apple. Woo hoo at ms, sort of. I never get what i ask for. I am copying you from now on. 

Thanks hoping, how are you holding up at 8dpo? when do you plan to test? 

pmsl at Dazed. saboteur!!!

You never know Luce, might still get there this month <concentrates>


----------



## jenny25

omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg im so angry why does paul find the need to invite his bloody ex to our wedding :grr::grr:grr:


----------



## VGibs

jenny25 said:


> omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg im so angry why does paul find the need to invite his bloody ex to our wedding :grr::grr:grr:

Are you friggin kidding me??????????????? So uncool to have ex spouses at weddings!


----------



## Razcox

I had my ex at my wedding, he is now a very good friend though.


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, but you know what Shaun? If it takes a pretend oops (condom with an intentional hole(s) in it) to get 2 pink lines, I'll do it!


----------



## Razcox

Dazed said:


> Yeah, but you know what Shaun? If it takes a pretend oops (condom with an intentional hole(s) in it) to get 2 pink lines, I'll do it!

LOL why not, i tried the back seat of the car! Well it was the front really and it didnt work but hey worth a go right :wacko:


----------



## VGibs

hell I pretty much raped my OH in the front of his F150 and I sure hope this baby doesnt decide to be bron in that truck as well LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi yes and no I have a little bit of my symptoms back not as bad as they have been but I am trying to stay calm and not worry. Im attempting to go with the mindset that I cant control what happens I just have to have faith and look after myself tryingbto eat healthy. Im pleased you've got ms but hope it doesnt stick around to long.

Oh Jenny sorry to here that I take it you dont get on with paul's ex? Have you talked to him about how you feel. Ex's are a hard one Steves ex was at our wedding but we get on really well so it was a different situation and I didnt know them when they were together.

Im sending out positive thoughts that this is your month Nato :dust:


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> Thanks hoping, how are you holding up at 8dpo? when do you plan to test?

I'm doing good but no symptoms really which is odd for me because I usually think I am preggo every month:haha: The only symptom I have is increased sex drive and 1 burning nipple this morning:dohh: For some reason I decided to use an opk yesterday and it was negative but the line was still strong. I think I will test with hpt on Friday before I leave for New Mexico. How are you doing? any good symptoms?

Jenny- I would be super angry as well! It is suppose to be YOUR big day and I'm sure you don't want to be thinking of your future hubby's ex. Have you told him you are not too keen on having his ex there?


----------



## Megg33k

I can't imagine having his ex there, Jenny! That's crazy! I mean, my ex-husband and I are great friends, but he certainly wasn't at our wedding! I wouldn't have minded if he had been, but I'm gathering that its a different scenario. And, he wouldn't have come out of respect for my husband anyway.

Sending dust to all my ladies waiting! :dust:


----------



## LucyJ

Happy 8 weeks, Megg! How are you feeling?


----------



## jenny25

na he doesnt know how i feel i put a couple of days ago that she msg him on fb bla bla its in my journal and i was uphappy how she was speaking to him very flirty etc urgh man my head is pounding x


----------



## VGibs

jenny25 said:


> na he doesnt know how i feel i put a couple of days ago that she msg him on fb bla bla its in my journal and i was uphappy how she was speaking to him very flirty etc urgh man my head is pounding x


Then point blank....its NOT ok for her to be there. I will tell your husband if ya want me to! I have issues with ex's so I know what your going through.


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Happy 8 weeks, Megg! How are you feeling?

Thanks! I'm feeling perfectly normal! LOL I've just come to terms with the fact that I might never "feel pregnant" until I'm being kicked or punched from inside. The only "morning sickness" I ever got was the "too full" feeling from time to time and maybe a mild wave of nausea a few times... but never really got sick and don't expect to now that I'm at 8 weeks. They say it usually comes by now if its going to... and it hasn't. If I didn't know I was pregnant... I totally wouldn't know. 

How about you? 



jenny25 said:


> na he doesnt know how i feel i put a couple of days ago that she msg him on fb bla bla its in my journal and i was uphappy how she was speaking to him very flirty etc urgh man my head is pounding x

You need to tell him or something... You can't let anyone make you uncomfortable on your wedding day! Not okay! I did, and it was a mistake!


----------



## dawny690

*Hi  girls still nothing for me on  front and havent tested either xxxx*


----------



## NatoPMT

I have been having quite strong cramping today and I am now convinced the cramps are af arriving and i am now going to have an 11 LP. I dont feel as tired as i normally do when af arrives, but somert fishy is going on. My current favorite thing is FF'ing pregnancy charts with first negative on 11dpo. There are lots of them...but my cramps are suggesting i wont be joining them. They are show offs anyway. 

haha at Dazed calling me shaun still. You lunatic. I know, lets use contraception cos i am always hearing about people who got pregnant when they are on the pill and using condoms at the same time while doing it during their af. 

Jenny, i know you are a mad at his being inconsiderate, but i think the best way to handle this is by staying calm - if you get mad at him, it undermines your position and it then gives him the chance to be defensive which can escalate the upset. How did you find out she's invited to the wedding, did he tell you? Didnt he ask about this before he invited her? Are you sure she's flirting too, rather than you perceiving the messages that way? Is he flirting back? 

Hi Dawny, are your cycles usually this long? 

Hi Megg - wowee, a raspberry. I wonder if its a raspberry or a blueberry (reference: colours not size) 

Luce - I'm glad some of the symptoms are back, you are doing amazingly well and i am cheering you on. Thanks for the positive thoughts - right back atcha

Hoping, i hear ya, i am the patron saint of phantom pregnancies. I wonder why only one decided to burn. You didnt lean over the cooker did you? The +opk sounds good, have you read about that on peeonastick website? 

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## NatoPMT

i see the Cazza. 

I hope you are noting that i credit you every time i use (.)(.) *credit: Cazza


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> I have been having quite strong cramping today and I am now convinced the cramps are af arriving and i am now going to have an 11 LP. I dont feel as tired as i normally do when af arrives, but somert fishy is going on. My current favorite thing is FF'ing pregnancy charts with first negative on 11dpo. There are lots of them...but my cramps are suggesting i wont be joining them. They are show offs anyway.
> 
> haha at Dazed calling me shaun still. You lunatic. I know, lets use contraception cos i am always hearing about people who got pregnant when they are on the pill and using condoms at the same time while doing it during their af.
> 
> Jenny, i know you are a mad at his being inconsiderate, but i think the best way to handle this is by staying calm - if you get mad at him, it undermines your position and it then gives him the chance to be defensive which can escalate the upset. How did you find out she's invited to the wedding, did he tell you? Didnt he ask about this before he invited her? Are you sure she's flirting too, rather than you perceiving the messages that way? Is he flirting back?
> 
> Hi Dawny, are your cycles usually this long?
> 
> Hi Megg - wowee, a raspberry. I wonder if its a raspberry or a blueberry (reference: colours not size)
> 
> Luce - I'm glad some of the symptoms are back, you are doing amazingly well and i am cheering you on. Thanks for the positive thoughts - right back atcha
> 
> Hoping, i hear ya, i am the patron saint of phantom pregnancies. I wonder why only one decided to burn. You didnt lean over the cooker did you? The +opk sounds good, have you read about that on peeonastick website?
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Hoping you're wrong about the LP! Could be something much less sinister and more joyful. I knew AF was on her way the day I got my + beta.

Hmm... raspberry or blueberry (color) is the question, isn't it? I should know around the last weekend of March or first weekend of April!


----------



## NatoPMT

megg can you post your pregnancy chart again cos i cant see your old charts linked in your sig anymore

WHYYYYY do we have to wait that long? cant the baby tell us yet - i am gonna see if i can psychically communicate with the raspberry and find out


----------



## Megg33k

Communicate all you like! I'd rather know right now! :thumbup:

Here's the real chart... The one on FF is a lie anyway! LOL
 



Attached Files:







real chart.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NatoPMT

i asked. 

the bean said 'I don't care' and carried on doing somersaults

you have your hands full with that one Megg. I can tell you.


----------



## Megg33k

I bet I do, Nato! I bet I do! It only started growing girl or boy bits a couple of days ago. It probably hasn't figured out what they are yet! :dohh:


----------



## LucyJ

Im feeling alright thanks Megg just want to get monday and our scan, Im feeling a bit sicky again tonight which is good and I am weepy serveral times a day I feel like bursting into tear for no reason sometimes I do sometimes I dont. The spotting worries me a bit but hoping as I had it before my scan then its nothing to worry about its still brown so trying not to think to much. Its scary though.

Nato I had awful cramping at around 10/11 dpo convinced AF was on its way 2 days later I got a BFP Im just saying sometimes cramping doesnt mean af is on the way. Thanks for cheering me on.


----------



## hoping:)

^^lol Megg. Happy 8 weeks!!!

Nato- I've read about opks on peeonastick.com and it usually is true for me. With my last two pregnancies I had positive opks at around 11 dpo and got a BFP right after that but since my opk yesterday was not completely positive I am not holding out much hope. Maybe I will try another opk tonight and see if it decided to fade or not.


----------



## NatoPMT

wow wow wow - just FF'd IVF cycles, and 74% got a bfp. 

ok, this is it. Im going for it. Im gonna do IVF. I know i said that last month, but i mean it this time. 

Hoping, this is sounding really good for you. I hope hope hope its your month!! Get cooking that bun girl

Luce, nearly there for the 24th - you will be our next success story. Thanks for the positive cramping story. I just got another bfn, now i have started i cant stop. The floodgates are open.


----------



## NatoPMT

wooo hoo tonight's bfn turned into an evap. 

SO much better than glaring white. Its an interesting one too - its curved. Never seen that before in my extensive evap experience.


----------



## grandbleu

Wow *Nato* - are you serious??? That's awesome! My OH mentioned doing IVF to me (he doesn't actually realize it's hard and involves a lot of work bless him - he's thinking it will make our TTC adventure easier). I would love to consider it but I suppose we should try another year to see what happens. Is is completely covered in the UK???


----------



## NatoPMT

i know bleu, thats incredible. 

When you say covered, do you mean paid for? if so, no...im not eligible for free IVF at all cos of my age, but this might be changing next year (by then i will be 41 and cant wait that long) so i will have to go private and pay

Sugar has gotten involved with a nice little number on IVF where she shares her eggs and gets a lower price, but im too old for that too

the search i did is here:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/index.php?st=10&c=search&sub=search

12% of those bfp's are mc, so the 62% rate matches the live birth rate of the clinic i have my eye on. 

The rate on FF goes down to 64% when i searched aged 38 or older. Booooo


----------



## grandbleu

64% is better than the 0% that I'm currently looking at with my charts. 

Yeah I meant paid for as for as covered. That's the reason I don't think I could do it because I wouldn't be able to afford it. I don't mind paying a bit or something reasonable but after paying more than 3500 just to have a miscarriage in the USA (it was almost 5000 but I negotiated my way down) I don't think I could afford to pay for having a baby...so sad :(. 

I think you should go for it if you can!...better yet I hope this is your BFP cycle and you get a free baby! :)


----------



## NatoPMT

i hope we both have free babies. that would be the best option. do i even need to state that? no, mebbes not. 

im not even getting pregnant, and as i have 'only' had one mc i dont know if im recurrent (pleasenpleasenopleaseno) 

sorry for being a thicko, but did you do ivf and mc? The clinic i plan to use throw everything anti-m/c at you - they put you on steroids, aspirin and my sister even had blood transfusions to prevent mc - and had a single and then twins on her first 2 goes with him, after being on IVF for 7 years before that. Its very expensive to have the transfusions so i am hoping to bejeezus i dont need them. My maternity savings are going to go on this, but what use are maternity savings with no baby.

i just did an age 38-40 ivf search and got 80%

i am beyond excited. 

gonna do smep in Feb then hopefully by then i will have an appointment will the illustrious Mr Taranissi.

oo, my cramps have stopped. just realised.


----------



## vickyd

Nato damn i didnt get to read your posts earlier, i logged on at work but ended up on a telephone conference instead lol! The evap is a good sign no? I say test in a couple days again no sooner ok?????

Ive been in a crappy mood the past 4 days so i havent been posting. Our finances are really starting to stress me out....The fact that with with this government i dont see us recovering for at least 3 years is really getting to me....Alex's buisnesss is still not turning a profit and i seriously doubt im getting a raise any time soon GRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls im back i had to go close my eyes for a bit my head has been like blah over the last few days with the wedding urgh 
but she has declined the invite cause she will be in new york thank god so no more needs to be said on it thank god


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - my first pregnancy was 100% natural and conceived in a NTNP month (as they say when you least try...blah blah blah!...so cliché but it worked). It took more than a year though...I'm going on almost 2 years for NTNP and TTC with only 1 M/C to show for all that effort.

Wow there's so much involved...but 80% is tantalizing...I think you have a great plan....SMEP and an appt. with a successful IVF doc. MUCHA SUERTE hon! :dust:

PS. But let's make a pact to get our free babies before we get into all this!


----------



## NatoPMT

ach Vic, sorry to hear that - i know you have mentioned it before as well. How serious is it? I know any financial trouble is extremely stress worthy, espec as i am on the verge of losing my job - its a very worrying time with your little one to look after 

where were you when i needed stoic refusals to let me test, instead of sparkly dancing round with her power wand 

the evap couldnt be more of an evap if it tried - its almost like looking at a chromotography paper

Jenny - is it worth talking to paul about what caused this issue - even though she cant come?

Bleu - i am dead excited about this now. I really am. I just spoke to John and he called Mr T 'the egg whisperer' and then we both danced round the kitchen. You join in too. Then we will make the pact. 

*STUPID QUESTION OF THE WEEK:*

i have another, off road plan too. I think i need to get everyones advice before i do something stupid....but if i can get the drug that Hearty is on, should i take it in Feb without being prescribed it? as a last ditch attempt to get a baby before ivf? 

or is that the most stupid thing i have ever said.


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> =
> 
> Bleu - i am dead excited about this now. I really am. I just spoke to John and he called Mr T 'the egg whisperer' and then we both danced round the kitchen. You join in too. Then we will make the pact.

DANCING as I type...well not really, that would be impossible and do some damage to my computer...but just about to...OH and I love a little impromptu kitchen dance :):happydance:

PS. Sorry no advice about drugs...I'm hopelessly naive about all that stuff.


----------



## Dazed

Ok nato, I'll quit calling you by your name (or I assumed it was).

As for the drugs, I personally don't advise it. Only because I wouldn't take drugs not prescribed to me.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I'm not sure about taking a drug not prescribed to me either. If the dosage is wrong it may cause other complications:shrug:

So... I did another opk and it is NEARLY positive! just a shade lighter:thumbup: I'm to nervous to even think it may turn into a BFP but I will test with a hpt tomorrow...

to recap- did an opk on 1/14 and it was completely negative with no hint of a line. Yesterday I had a negative opk but the line was definitely there and only a couple shades lighter!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. I'm back at work and haven't had time to read until now. 

Nato, you would need the drug prescribed and it is extremely expensive. Save your money for IVF if you go that route. You most likely don't need the meds. If your LP does end up being 11 days, you may need something to help. The meds would help, but progesterone might help also. My girlfriend did IUI and normally Ov's on day 14 on her own. They made her do the drugs anyway to produce stronger eggs. It worked for her. 

Sorry I wasn't there to tell you not to test. I would have said no testing allowed. But an curvy evap is better than nothing. The first time I was pregnant I definitely had cramps at 11 dpo. Just saying.

Vicky I was wondering where you were. Financial issues are a huge source of stress. I wish I had some sage wisdom for you, but I don't. Tim and I have been lucky to keep our jobs in this economic downturn, but I know it is false security. We could lose our jobs any day. How's the babe doing?

Jenny, glad you got the ex stuff sorted. NY is a perfect place for unwanted exes. 

Amber, I'm looking forward to you testing.

Lucy and Megg, do you both have scans next week? Exciting!

Sugar you go with your High! Aw yeah babe. 

Liz and Lisa, any positive OPKs to report yet? I'm CD9 and nothing yet. 

Allie, you are probably on a plane or driving a ridiculously long drive from the airport back to Fargo. Did you Ov???

Raz, love the doggie bump. 

Thanks for all your kind words yesterday ladies. Tim and I went to see The Fighter and ended up at the wrong movie theater! The Fighter wasn't playing at that one. We ended up seeing The King's Speech instead which was marvelous. I was so mad though. I really wanted to see CB and I really wanted to see a movie that reminded me of home. I had a hard time letting it go. I almost started crying. I realized it was because I just wanted something to go my way on a day that I lost my bean. I didn't mention the anniversary to Tim and I didn't have to. Last night he asked me if I was feeling down. I told him I was and I told him why. He gave me a big hug and a cuddle and told me he would honor my feelings. He said I had good reason to feel that way. We snuggled the rest of the night. Good man. Better than CB.


----------



## heart tree

Amber, can you post pictures??? This is very exciting!


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Hearty*! I'm CD10 and I'm supposed to be doing SMEP but I'm going the casual not as much :sex: route this time. I had TMI (creamy) CM today so I'm not fertile and the mood is not there...waiting till CD12 (living dangerously in the TTC realm :winkwink:) I was going to purchase OPKs but I looked at 3 different pharmacies and they didn't have them and now I'm just not going to bother...it will be between now and day 16 so just going to have sex every other day but hopefully day 12,13, 14 as well. FXed for us all...cycles buddies :dust:

So sorry about your loss date :hugs: you have a good man...snuggles are the best :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Here is the one from today. Sorry it is so blurry... my phone takes crap pictures. It looks way better in person
 



Attached Files:







0118111403a.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## heart tree

WOW! That looks pretty close to positive! My heart is beating faster now. I really want this to be it for you. Don't forget, 9 dpo can be waaaay too early to get a BFP though, so try not to get too down if you don't see one tomorrow.


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping I did an opk the month I got a BFP only because they were there and didnt have any hpt at the time did it for a laugh more than anything and mine looked like yours few days later I got a positive test. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hearty sorry you didnt get to the see film you wanted or to see CB but pleased that Tim looked after you thats a good man and snuggles are good especially at sad times.

Grandbleu sounds like you have a goodv plan fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hoping:)

I'm getting a little excited as well. Now I am wondering if I really did O on cd 12 and I am actually 12 dpo. The test line looks a little darker in person so that makes me happy. I will update tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Good point Amber, maybe you did Ov earlier than you thought. Maybe the positive OPK on day 14 was the LH surge going down, not up. Did you do an OPK on CD11 or 12? This is a very exciting mystery.


----------



## vickyd

The thing that really makes me angry is that right now the government and the media are focusing on enforcing the god damn anti smoking law at the same time when one of the largest social security scandals in which politicians are involved has beeen brought to light. They are going on about how we have to respect the law and refrain from smoking when they are breaking the law by embezzeling public funds!!! HYPOCRITES! im sick of this place....
Im rambling i know but i feeel like there is no light at the end of the tunnel! 

Hearty i can so get your reaction at not seeing the movie you wanted, last year i almost had a meltdown at a restaurant when they ran out of a salmon dish i was looking forward to eating all day lol! Tim sounds lovely yet again, who needs CB???

Nato i wouldnt take the drug simply because im very weary of meds in general. I dont take anything unless i absolutely have to. However if you arent like me and can get some medical advice concerning dosage than maybe its worth considering...


----------



## hoping:)

no, I forgot to test on cd 11,12 and 13:dohh: My opk on cd 14 was not quite a true positive because it was a tad lighter than the control. If I put in fake temps in the few days befor cd 12 FF gives me cross hairs for O on cd 12. This has been a very confusing cycle:wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Amber - Hoping this is it for you!!! :dust;

Nato - RE: IVF... You have to remember that some of those stats for the 38+ ladies are women who have NEVER conceived. Many of the ones who fail with IVF have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more problems than you ever dreamed of having. Some just can't get an embryo to attach no matter what. You've been pregnant, which automatically puts into a much higher success rate category than other women who haven't been pregnant before. Don't waste money with Femara/Letrozole that isn't prescribed... Its super expensive and could make things worse. Just save your $$$ and go for the IVF. It'll be worth it!

Liz - Honestly, he's almost right. As much as I complain, IVF is easier than traditional TTC. There are so many controlled aspects... and the success rate is so much higher... and you're so well looked after. Its hard and it sucks, but its still sort of easier!

Vicky - Money flat out sucks... I'm sorry, sweetie! I think everyone worries more about money when a baby is on the way too! :hugs:

Hearty - Scan is this week for me... Friday. Sounds like you had a great night! I love that!


----------



## NatoPMT

It was funny, Dazed. You carry on, love

Bleu - dance dance dance dance - chant with me. Pact is on. I did have a pact with yogi bear and lucy, but they both abandoned me. Its a good thing to have a pact with me cos that gets you pregnant and abandoning me apparently. Now get to it. Not a moment to lose. 

Hoping. i am trying not to hop from one foot to another in excitement. I am trying to look cool but that opk does look a bit promising. I dont want to make you too excited before you test so i will walk off whistling now. Like i saw nothing. 

ach i cant help myself......TEST!!!!!! maybe CD10??? OOOOOooooOO you might be CD12 now? Thats it, im gonna pop. Test now. Where's sparkly, she will point her testing finger at you

Thats displacement that is Vic - sorry you are having a crappy time. I hope your business will defy these probs

Hearty - im so glad Tim is better than that crack head Bale, who didnt even thank you in his speech. Tim would've said thank you


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> Nato - RE: IVF... You have to remember that some of those stats for the 38+ ladies are women who have NEVER conceived. Many of the ones who fail with IVF have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more problems than you ever dreamed of having. Some just can't get an embryo to attach no matter what. You've been pregnant, which automatically puts into a much higher success rate category than other women who haven't been pregnant before. Don't waste money with Femara/Letrozole that isn't prescribed... Its super expensive and could make things worse. Just save your $$$ and go for the IVF. It'll be worth it!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

why the hell am i so excitable in the face of a bfn?? :rain:

what on earth is up with me

just out of interest, why might femara make things worse?


----------



## NatoPMT

right kids, bedtime for me - see you tomorrow x


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nato - RE: IVF... You have to remember that some of those stats for the 38+ ladies are women who have NEVER conceived. Many of the ones who fail with IVF have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more problems than you ever dreamed of having. Some just can't get an embryo to attach no matter what. You've been pregnant, which automatically puts into a much higher success rate category than other women who haven't been pregnant before. Don't waste money with Femara/Letrozole that isn't prescribed... Its super expensive and could make things worse. Just save your $$$ and go for the IVF. It'll be worth it!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> why the hell am i so excitable in the face of a bfn?? :rain:
> 
> what on earth is up with me
> 
> just out of interest, why might femara make things worse?Click to expand...

Well, you already ovulate normally... and those drugs are to help people with abnormal or absent ovulation. If you don't need them, they can sometimes have the reverse affect and stop ovulation. That's not a chance I'd be willing to take.


----------



## Dazed

No OPK Amanda. I'm on the same cd as you. I won't start until 14, so I got a few days to go pick 'em up from the store.


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks megg - am gonna ask my dr about it, cos it says on all the web stuff that its used on women who ov but have unexplained infertility (in addition to women who dont / have late ov) and it doesnt have the same side effects as clomid

worth an ask

really going to bed this time.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> thanks megg - am gonna ask my dr about it, cos it says on all the web stuff that its used on women who ov but have unexplained infertility (in addition to women who dont / have late ov) and it doesnt have the same side effects as clomid
> 
> worth an ask
> 
> really going to bed this time.

Ooh! Well, I was talking more from a Clomid perspective... I thought they were similar enough that it would be the same effect. But, that's really interesting! Definitely ask then! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Btw, new bump pic in my journal if anyone wants to revel at my sheer mass!


----------



## yogi77

Megg33k said:


> Thanks! I'm feeling perfectly normal! LOL I've just come to terms with the fact that I might never "feel pregnant" until I'm being kicked or punched from inside. The only "morning sickness" I ever got was the "too full" feeling from time to time and maybe a mild wave of nausea a few times... but never really got sick and don't expect to now that I'm at 8 weeks. They say it usually comes by now if its going to... and it hasn't. If I didn't know I was pregnant... I totally wouldn't know.

That's what I thought too Megg, I thought oh well I just won't get ms with this pregnancy and then it showed up 2 days ago into the 9th week!!! So don't be so sure yet!!


----------



## Megg33k

yogi77 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm feeling perfectly normal! LOL I've just come to terms with the fact that I might never "feel pregnant" until I'm being kicked or punched from inside. The only "morning sickness" I ever got was the "too full" feeling from time to time and maybe a mild wave of nausea a few times... but never really got sick and don't expect to now that I'm at 8 weeks. They say it usually comes by now if its going to... and it hasn't. If I didn't know I was pregnant... I totally wouldn't know.
> 
> That's what I thought too Megg, I thought oh well I just won't get ms with this pregnancy and them it showed up 2 days ago into the 9th week!!! So don't be so sure yet!!Click to expand...

Wow! Really? I keep hearing that if it hasn't shown by 8 weeks then it won't! Look at you proving them all wrong! LOL I'll take it if it shows... but I'm definitely not counting on it!


----------



## jenny25

morning girls :D:D

well i got + today yay finally on cd 21 which is abit later than cd18 :D but we have been dtd every 2nd day since cd 10 13 15 17 19 then it will be today tomorrow and the next hopefully that will work :D 

i have also found someone to make my wedding dress and the bridesmaid dresses too so im pleased :D aarrons kilt came this morning aswell bless him my grandfather on my dads side was in the blackwatch regement so i got it to match my father's one :D xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - excellent BD action for your Oday and sweet about finding someone to make your wedding dress...so exciting...

PS. I LOVE kilts. My OH wore one as well for our wedding! YUM!


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun well im scottish so its important too me to have it in our wedding as its our tradition :D xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Very cool - my OH is Scottish as well (Glasgow). Your man will look dashing! :)


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - Good luck at your scan on Monday I am sure everything will be fine

Megg - Good luck for your scan on Friday, going to be a busy few days I think

Vicky - Sorry to hear of all your stress, worring about money sucks the big one because there is very little you can really do about it. The UK is in a big slump as well so everyone here is feeling the pinch as well, so what do the powers that be do? Wack VAT to 20%!

Nato - I'm not the best person to ask as 1) I have zero faith in doctors and 2) I would be willing to give anything a go if I thought it would help. So go with what the other ladies have said no me who would risk it for a biscuit!

Grandbleu - I have visions of you and Nato dancing around now, will be keeping everything crossed for a super egg this month and an extra sticky little bean for you both x

Hearty - Sorry you didnt get to see the film you wanted but I have heard the kings speech is amazing, I have a soft spot for Colin Firth over CB anyway though, its the Mr Darcy thing. Not as big as the soft spot for sean bean though - Yummy! My other dog Raina's mum is staring in the new series he is doing, I keep offering to go and make sure the welfare is ok but so far no luck! :rofl: Tim sounds like an angel bless him x

Jenny - Great news about both the +OPK and the dresses, you will have to post some piccys when they are do for us to aww over, Sounds like you have the Bding covered as well so keeping everything crossed for you chicken x

Hoping - Come on love where is that HPT? Dont keep us all waiting! 

AFM - Took my soy today so we are all systems go for good quaility egg catching in a few days. Its all a bit mad here in the morning i take my temp then i take the dogs temp, with me i will be watching for a temp rise and with her i am looking for a lowering! I also need to reset my CBFM but i dont have the box so anyone got any ideas on how to do it?


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi everyone

Megg - the femara doesnt cause cm or uterine lining issues like clomid - one is an uptaker and the other is an inhibitor so they work a bit differently. i have read about delayed ovulation with it (like i got with soy) but all those women took it late (CD5-CD9) whereas anyone who has ok ovulation dates already who takes it earlier seems to get their ov date as normal. It can cause oestrogeny type symptoms like sore (.)(.) *credit: Cazza. Saw your bumpo pic - crikey, that baby is gonna be at university next week at this rate. 

YogiBear - glad you're feeling good. 

Jen - well done on oving, and you have got a ton of the bd in - you must be exhausted. You have smeped it up this time. Congrats on the dress maker - will they make you a calico version of the dress first, or are you going straight into the main event? Any previews on the style for us? 

Razzer, have you discussed meds with your FS as yet instead of the soy? Im sorry but ive never used a CBFM so have no ideas what to do. Its temping city round your gaff this morning

Im still dancing if you are bleu. If you arent. im dancing with myself. but i have no shame.

My goddamn temp stayed the same this morning, which is good as it means that i hopefully have another day or 2 before af arrives. I am cramping again today though so it better stay away - i want the LP to be 13 or 14 if possible. I did another test this morning and got a bfn which turned evap. Defo an evap though, again it looks like a chromotography experiment. These new IC's are evap crazy. Must remember that next month

Its also 8 years since my sister lost her first baby tomorrow and she's very upset this morning. Which has gotten me upset and i have to see my therapist tonight. I will tell her about my dream last night in which there was a T-Rex attack and i got chased through a train station before it ate 2 people i went to school with and an elderly lady


----------



## Razcox

Nato - Not seen hide nor hair of the FS yet (thank you mr NHS) so not had chance to ask anything. Took soy my last cycle though and got really bad ov pains on both sides so thought it was worth a go. I OV on time so its more about maybe improving the egg maturity an stuff.

What a mad dream! Its raptors that scare me, t rex had little pigeion arms :)


----------



## NatoPMT

it sounded like a raptor and was as fast as one but i was able to hide in a bank cos it couldnt get in there - think it might indicate the size of my issues. ahem. haha at pigeon arms. i bet it could poke you with one at the right angle though. 

strong eggs = my kind of eggs. I hope that soy works its magic for you this month Razzer. i really do


----------



## LucyJ

Raz Im with you on colin firth and its definitely the Mr Darcy thing!

Megg good luck for your scan on friday.

Jen thats great news about the dresses its so exicting getting things organised for your wedding. Yay to poistive opk sounds like you've got all your bases covered.

Nato I think talking to your dr is a good idea I would be nervous about taking anything that hadn't been prescibed. Thinking of your sister. Strange dream I had an odd one and you were in it in fact we were in an episode of diagnosis murder we were helping Dick Van Dyke to solve a murder. I dont know what happened as I woke up but I bet we solved it.

Afm: Im trying to get Steves tax done and one of the files I need has gone missing damn damn damn!


----------



## jenny25

thank you thank you girls for everything that was what i was going for nat with the bedding to see if it works you know when i went to the loo this morning i saw the fertile cm so i was like bugger it took a clearblue ov test and i got the smiley so i was happy with that 
yes i do have a sample of the dress i will show you guys :D 

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







50s-Strapless-Satin-Formal-Bridesmaid.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NatoPMT

what??? Dick Van Dyke should be helping us. Thats a well known fact. 

pmsl at that dream though. I love it. 

argh at taxes. I have 2 unopened letters from HM Customs which i darent look inside - i lose my files every bloody year - sympathies to you, its a total nightmare

Jen, thats lovely - clean, simple lines, are you going for a colour as well then? oo, how fab with the blackwatch

oops for forgot to say, i dont entirely think im out yet - i know no one is until witch arrives, but (sorry Vc) just done another test and there is the faintest line which i cant tell if its grey or not, but it's not like the other evaps on these tests. Its prob still an evap, but am gonna use a proper test if tomorrow if i dont get af in the meantime. If its not a bfp, these tests are going in the bin - am in too good a mood to deal with pretend positives or ambiguity. Not often i am in a bouncy mood these days so need to viciously protect good mood


----------



## jenny25

nat your chart looks great :D i just had a sneak peak of it :D 

yep thats the colour hun im going with my dad my uncle and aarron will all be in the blackwatch tartan so im pleased about that xxx


----------



## Dazed

Crossing everything for you Nato!


----------



## VGibs

Oh baby you know its gonna be a good day when the first post i read is about men in kilts.....*drool*


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> Its also 8 years since my sister lost her first baby tomorrow and she's very upset this morning. Which has gotten me upset and i have to see my therapist tonight. I will tell her about my dream last night in which there was a T-Rex attack and i got chased through a train station before it ate 2 people i went to school with and an elderly lady

Sorry for your sis. I had a dream that I had sex with a giant bald man. I dont even know any bald men. And the bald man impregnanted me.......with puppies. I had five puppies. Pug puppies. And they could talk. It was a very disturbing dream and I almost feel like a dram in my tea this morning.


----------



## jenny25

ha i had a dream i was dtd with jon bon jovi ha how good would that be lol :D

i do like a man in a kilt tho paul wont wear one now i need to start looking for a wedding dress lol xx


----------



## sugarlove

Yay to Scottish men in kilts!

Jen, that dress is beautiful! Love the colour!

Nato, I'm so excited for you. :happydance:Post a pic. Sure you can't be having all these evaps in a row. It sounds promising!

Lucy:growlmad:on doing taxes. Sounds mega boring!

Raz, balls to the NHS again! Good luck with the soy this month.

AFM I got another high on CBFM, but did a OPK and there's barely a line on it. Bloody sick of this whole malarkey!:growlmad:


----------



## jenny25

thank you hun im not looking for a dress as yet cause who know i may get pregnant so i dont wanna screw the dress up so i will leave that till later on lol 
hun i know how you feel i just got my + today on cd 21 which is late for me its like me not being on metformin xx


----------



## Razcox

Found out how to reset the CBFM - My lord how complex is that AND i have to use one of my sticks! My just leave it and use it as is???


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> morning girls :D:D
> 
> well i got + today yay finally on cd 21 which is abit later than cd18 :D but we have been dtd every 2nd day since cd 10 13 15 17 19 then it will be today tomorrow and the next hopefully that will work :D
> 
> i have also found someone to make my wedding dress and the bridesmaid dresses too so im pleased :D aarrons kilt came this morning aswell bless him my grandfather on my dads side was in the blackwatch regement so i got it to match my father's one :D xx

:yipee: for + OPK!

So glad you found someone to make the dresses! I can't wait to see pics of Aaron in his kilt! How cute is that? 



NatoPMT said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Megg - the femara doesnt cause cm or uterine lining issues like clomid - one is an uptaker and the other is an inhibitor so they work a bit differently. i have read about delayed ovulation with it (like i got with soy) but all those women took it late (CD5-CD9) whereas anyone who has ok ovulation dates already who takes it earlier seems to get their ov date as normal. It can cause oestrogeny type symptoms like sore (.)(.) *credit: Cazza. Saw your bumpo pic - crikey, that baby is gonna be at university next week at this rate.
> 
> YogiBear - glad you're feeling good.
> 
> Jen - well done on oving, and you have got a ton of the bd in - you must be exhausted. You have smeped it up this time. Congrats on the dress maker - will they make you a calico version of the dress first, or are you going straight into the main event? Any previews on the style for us?
> 
> Razzer, have you discussed meds with your FS as yet instead of the soy? Im sorry but ive never used a CBFM so have no ideas what to do. Its temping city round your gaff this morning
> 
> Im still dancing if you are bleu. If you arent. im dancing with myself. but i have no shame.
> 
> My goddamn temp stayed the same this morning, which is good as it means that i hopefully have another day or 2 before af arrives. I am cramping again today though so it better stay away - i want the LP to be 13 or 14 if possible. I did another test this morning and got a bfn which turned evap. Defo an evap though, again it looks like a chromotography experiment. These new IC's are evap crazy. Must remember that next month
> 
> Its also 8 years since my sister lost her first baby tomorrow and she's very upset this morning. Which has gotten me upset and i have to see my therapist tonight. I will tell her about my dream last night in which there was a T-Rex attack and i got chased through a train station before it ate 2 people i went to school with and an elderly lady

Good to know about Femara! Thanks for that! :thumbup:

Yes, I think the baby is going to come out a full grown person at this point! I weighed and I've not gained anything really. I don't understand!

Wow @ your dream! That's bizarre... I think you actually ARE preggo with type of dream. For real!

Sorry about your sister... I know how hard those dates are! :hugs: to you both!



LucyJ said:


> Raz Im with you on colin firth and its definitely the Mr Darcy thing!
> 
> Megg good luck for your scan on friday.
> 
> Jen thats great news about the dresses its so exicting getting things organised for your wedding. Yay to poistive opk sounds like you've got all your bases covered.
> 
> Nato I think talking to your dr is a good idea I would be nervous about taking anything that hadn't been prescibed. Thinking of your sister. Strange dream I had an odd one and you were in it in fact we were in an episode of diagnosis murder we were helping Dick Van Dyke to solve a murder. I dont know what happened as I woke up but I bet we solved it.
> 
> Afm: Im trying to get Steves tax done and one of the files I need has gone missing damn damn damn!

Blah @ taxes... Isn't that always the case? The file goes missing right when you finally need it!



jenny25 said:


> thank you thank you girls for everything that was what i was going for nat with the bedding to see if it works you know when i went to the loo this morning i saw the fertile cm so i was like bugger it took a clearblue ov test and i got the smiley so i was happy with that
> yes i do have a sample of the dress i will show you guys :D
> 
> xxxx

Gorgeous, Jen!!! Really gorgeous! Same color? Its lovely!



NatoPMT said:


> what??? Dick Van Dyke should be helping us. Thats a well known fact.
> 
> pmsl at that dream though. I love it.
> 
> argh at taxes. I have 2 unopened letters from HM Customs which i darent look inside - i lose my files every bloody year - sympathies to you, its a total nightmare
> 
> Jen, thats lovely - clean, simple lines, are you going for a colour as well then? oo, how fab with the blackwatch
> 
> oops for forgot to say, i dont entirely think im out yet - i know no one is until witch arrives, but (sorry Vc) just done another test and there is the faintest line which i cant tell if its grey or not, but it's not like the other evaps on these tests. Its prob still an evap, but am gonna use a proper test if tomorrow if i dont get af in the meantime. If its not a bfp, these tests are going in the bin - am in too good a mood to deal with pretend positives or ambiguity. Not often i am in a bouncy mood these days so need to viciously protect good mood

You're CERTAINLY not out yet. Can we have a picture? I need something to obsess over!



VGibs said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Its also 8 years since my sister lost her first baby tomorrow and she's very upset this morning. Which has gotten me upset and i have to see my therapist tonight. I will tell her about my dream last night in which there was a T-Rex attack and i got chased through a train station before it ate 2 people i went to school with and an elderly lady
> 
> Sorry for your sis. I had a dream that I had sex with a giant bald man. I dont even know any bald men. And the bald man impregnanted me.......with puppies. I had five puppies. Pug puppies. And they could talk. It was a very disturbing dream and I almost feel like a dram in my tea this morning.Click to expand...

Whoa! Talking pug puppies fathered by a giant bald man? :( If you weren't already pregnant, I'd say that I thought you were too... Why do babies make us dream such crazy shit?



jenny25 said:


> ha *i had a dream i was dtd with jon bon jovi* ha how good would that be lol :D
> 
> i do like a man in a kilt tho paul wont wear one now i need to start looking for a wedding dress lol xx

Now THAT.. That's a dream I can get on board with!



sugarlove said:


> Yay to Scottish men in kilts!
> 
> Jen, that dress is beautiful! Love the colour!
> 
> Nato, I'm so excited for you. :happydance:Post a pic. Sure you can't be having all these evaps in a row. It sounds promising!
> 
> Lucy:growlmad:on doing taxes. Sounds mega boring!
> 
> Raz, balls to the NHS again! Good luck with the soy this month.
> 
> AFM I got another high on CBFM, but did a OPK and there's barely a line on it. Bloody sick of this whole malarkey!:growlmad:

It'll come, honey! Just hold on a bit longer! :hugs: 



Razcox said:


> Found out how to reset the CBFM - My lord how complex is that AND i have to use one of my sticks! My just leave it and use it as is???

Yeah, its a mess, isn't it? I was going to tell you how, but then you found it. Yes, just use the old stick as is... already peed on and all! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

AFM... I have lunch with a friend today... the same one that was really weird last time prior to the IVF. But, she seems really excited now that I'm pregnant... So, maybe she just didn't know how to handle the assisted conception stuff. After all, her baby was wanted but he wasn't exactly planned. She had decided that she was unable to have children and often missed period... So, she was almost 4 months when she found out about him! OOPS! But, she was really happy when she did find out! :) Anyway, that's the only thing I have to occupy myself with today! :dohh: I need this week to pass quicker!


----------



## LucyJ

Girls I have been very brave and booked my appointment with the midwife which is next Monday at half past one. I was so scared its crazy I remember the first time I made an appointment to see the midwide which is nearly a year ago and I was so happy and exicted but this time it just filled me with fear Ive been here twice before and each time had to let them know I'd suffered a mmc I just hope and pray this time is different. Ive been putting of making the appointment but knew I had to do it I am literally shaking now why do I have to be crippled by this fear I wish I could have the innocence back.


----------



## hoping:)

sorry don't have much time to catch up.

Hpt this morning has a very light line so I'm guessing evap. My temp did go up a little this morning so I will test again tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping how do you know it's an evap? Post a pic for us to look at. I have my
fingers crossed for you!

Lucy well done on booking your mid wife appt. I just read in my Zita West book that once you reach an 8 week mark even, there's a far less chance of mc. I'll look again to see the exact stats, but this was from a top bloke at a recurrent mc clinic in London.

Megg happy 8 weeks. See above comment! Pleased your friend is being ok with you now.

I have a question for you girlies.If you were in my shoes, after the lap on 9th Feb, would you proceed straight to IVF or try clomid for 3 months? I'm torn and don't know what to do. One minute I'm thinking bugger it lets just start IVF as sick of waiting for BFP, then another part of me thinks about all the stress involved and the high chance of it not working.:shrug:

x


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks sugar! The line is a gray color... I'm at work but I will try posting a pic when I get home:thumbup:

Personally I would go witht the 3 months of clomid 1st. I was pregnant with twins the 1st time on clomid. After that loss I fell pregnant the 2nd cycle on clomid. If I am not pregnant this cycle I will start clomid again.


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> Girls I have been very brave and booked my appointment with the midwife which is next Monday at half past one. I was so scared its crazy I remember the first time I made an appointment to see the midwide which is nearly a year ago and I was so happy and exicted but this time it just filled me with fear Ive been here twice before and each time had to let them know I'd suffered a mmc I just hope and pray this time is different. Ive been putting of making the appointment but knew I had to do it I am literally shaking now why do I have to be crippled by this fear I wish I could have the innocence back.

I know, honey! But, someone posted a comment in my journal directly from... uhm... somewhere or another that chance of loss drops to 1.5% at 8 weeks! That's got to be good news! :hugs: Happy 8 Weeks! I'm proud of you for making that call. This time IS different!



hoping:) said:


> sorry don't have much time to catch up.
> 
> Hpt this morning has a very light line so I'm guessing evap. My temp did go up a little this morning so I will test again tomorrow:thumbup:

EEK! :happydance: I don't buy that "evap" stuff! C'mon BFP!



sugarlove said:


> Hoping how do you know it's an evap? Post a pic for us to look at. I have my
> fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Lucy well done on booking your mid wife appt. I just read in my Zita West book that once you reach an 8 week mark even, there's a far less chance of mc. I'll look again to see the exact stats, but this was from a top bloke at a recurrent mc clinic in London.
> 
> Megg happy 8 weeks. See above comment! Pleased your friend is being ok with you now.
> 
> I have a question for you girlies.If you were in my shoes, after the lap on 9th Feb, would you proceed straight to IVF or try clomid for 3 months? I'm torn and don't know what to do. One minute I'm thinking bugger it lets just start IVF as sick of waiting for BFP, then another part of me thinks about all the stress involved and the high chance of it not working.:shrug:
> 
> x

Thank you, sweetie! :hugs:

As someone who hated Clomid and has done IVF... I say go straight to IVF. I wish I'd done it a year sooner when I had the chance instead of killing time with Clomid and the IUI and whatnot. I thought IVF would be too hard and it wouldn't work. Trust me, it was neither. Granted, it wasn't easy... but Clomid isn't easy! I hated Clomid so much. I'd rather do IVF 100 times than 1 more month on that vile substance. But, that's ME! You have a much higher "per cycle" chance with IVF, and you'll be looked after much better too. They handle all the hormones independently from your body, so no worries about if you're making enough/too much of this or that. I liked the control. If you're okay with up to 3 more tries of waiting and hoping (which might well work for you), then go for the Clomid. It depends on what you want out of this. 

We chose IVF because I told my FS that my goal was to be pregnant and hopefully have seen a heartbeat by Xmas. That was the end of Sept. If I hadn't had the polyps that needed removing, I might have well gotten my heartbeat by Xmas! But, it is what it is. He said that was the best way forward with my goals in mind, and he was right.

So, what is your goal?


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Megg. My goal is to get pg as soon as possible, as I just feel my life is on hold at the moment. I'm scared to even book a hol in case I get pg and then when I don't I just feel angry and frustrated.

The clinics that I've been looking at are giving me about a 33% chance of success with IVF. It's not a great figure and I don't know if I could cope with the idea of having 3 goes. 1 seems way stressful enough!

Why did you hate clomid as much?


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks megg :hugs:

Sugar I think I would be inclined to wait and see what the results of your lap and dye are before making a decision either way. Maybe do a pro and cons list for each option.

Hoping keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## yogi77

hello ladies,

Jenny that's a great bridesmaid dress!! 

I am in a bridesmaid in a wedding that is in August...on my EDD!!! This friend is the only friend I've told yet, and that was because we were going to go dress shopping and I thought it would be best to A) wait until I was 12 weeks before we went shopping so that I could be able to be open about it with the other bridesmaids OR B) give her the option of choosing another bridesmaid in the event that I can't be there...but she still wants me to be in the wedding so now the question of what type of dress to buy!?!? I might be the size of a truck, or have just given birth so will still be bigger than I am normally...so something that hides the stomach that's for sure...:haha: 

Nato I want to see a pic of this latest "evap"...my first IC bfp at 9dpo looked like an evap line, the only difference was that it showed up within the time limit as opposed to an hour later or so...how quickly did it show up??

Lucy good for you for booking a midwife appt!! And happy 8 weeks to you! I tried to get a midwife here but we only have 2 in town, and one is on holidays for the month of August...and the one left was already booked for August deliveries!!! I couldn't believe that, I tried booking her when I was 5 weeks...that's a lot of ladies that booked the midwife while the pee was still crawling across the stick!! I am happy with my DR though, and she actually just opened a materinity clinic with 2 other DR's in town that I will go to and they do longer appt's etc. They also put on classes where I will be in a group with others due in July/August so I'm looking forward to meeting some new ladies due around the same time.

Sugar I got your card yesterday, it's beautiful!! Thank you! :hugs:

Hoping do you have a pic of your "evap"?? FX for you!


----------



## heart tree

Megg your bump is very impressive! I can&#8217;t believe you are only 8 weeks. Are you sure there isn&#8217;t another one hiding in there?

Jenny, the dress is beautiful. Can&#8217;t wait to see your wedding dress picture! Yay to the + OPK. Sounds like you are giving it everything you&#8217;ve got this cycle.

Raz, glad you figured out the CBFM. I hope the soy gets you a soy bean. I don&#8217;t know who Sean Bean is. I&#8217;ll google him. I&#8217;m still a CB lover over Colin Firth even if CB didn&#8217;t thank me at the Golden Globes. I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;ll thank me when he wins the Oscar.

What is up with all these &#8220;evaps&#8221; today. I&#8217;ve never had an evap in my life. Nato and Amber, are you sure they are evaps? I&#8217;m dying to see pictures.

Those are some crazy dreams happening. Maybe Dick Van Dyke was trying to solve the murders of Nato&#8217;s classmates and the elderly lady by the T-Rex. And maybe the bald man who impregnated Virginia was Dick Van Dyke. (he&#8217;s not bald though, is he?) 

Sugar, you&#8217;ll get a Peak soon. Are you trying this cycle though? What about your lap? You don&#8217;t want to be pregnant for that. Why do you only have a 33% chance with IVF? I thought the chances were much higher. If I could afford it, and if my uterus were a good candidate for IVF, I&#8217;d do it. But that&#8217;s me. I&#8217;m 36 and have had 3 mcs. I&#8217;ve done 2 rounds of Femara which haven&#8217;t worked. I&#8217;m ready for the next step. Unfortunately I&#8217;ve been told IVF isn&#8217;t an option for me. Could you do Femara instead of Clomid? I don&#8217;t have any side effects from it. 

Lucy, well done making the appointment. I wish you still had your innocence too. You&#8217;ve made it to 8 weeks. You&#8217;re doing great.

Megg, glad your friend came around. 

Hello to everyone else! Not much news from me. CD 10. Still low on the monitor. But am getting some ewcm!


----------



## hoping:)

Here it is. I only have my camera phone and it takes blurry pics...
 



Attached Files:







0119110931a.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MinnieMone

hello lovely ladies

Sugar - I agree with Lucy (well done sweetie for booking the MW appointment, a huge hurdle crossed. you felt the fear but did it anyway, i'm waving my pom poms at you!) I would take each obstacle (as i'm sure that's what it's feeling like at the moment) one stage at a time. Once you get the results from your lap and dye you can move onto whether you should take clomid or go straight to IVF. Hopefully you will be advised well by your FS or Doctor and once you have the information you can weigh up which is the best decision for you and your OH. Perhaps think about how you would feel if you went to IVF first and it failed (god forbid obviously), would you wish that you had gone with the Clomid first and then had the option of IVF as back up or second plan? I can totally relate to how you feel 'your life is on hold', I get that too each day and actually talked to my counsellor about it today. He wasn't much help so I won't tell you what he said, but I am trying to 'live in the present' much more and stop thinking what if's and if that happens then this could happen. Maybe if you break it down into stages, ie the lap and dye results are positive, I'm still young, I could maybe try the Clomid for 3 months and then have a cut off goal that after that IVF will be the next step, it might make it clearer in your mind. I'm just thinking out loud, and it probably doesn't help, but I think that's what I would do.

Nato - I am getting very excited about this 'evap', can you post it so I can squint and move my screen back and forth a lot please. I am going to stalk your chart now. 

Yogi - your ticker is flying so quickly, I would just wait until after 12 weeks, I am sure you will look gorgeous in whatever you wear... maybe an empire line dress would suit, in a darker colour to disguise any lady lumps, although a pair of spanx would do the trick too. 

Hoping - pic please. 

AFM - my chart is ridiculous - I had a huge temp drop this morning, but then again I was awake early as I had a friend round for breakfast, so it was 4 hours away or so from my usual time, it was actually 35.9 but I put in a bit higher as the drop was too much and clearly inaccurate. I had some bad cramping last night and woke this morning with what felt like the mother of all hangovers, but I haven't touched a drop in weeks. I'm completely exhausted, not sleeping, backache, nauseous feeling and look like crap, all usual BFP signs for me. I also have the interview tomorrow and am so so nervous, if I get offered it and I am pregnant, what to do? I wish I could take my own advice and not jump the gun, I haven't been offered it, I don't know I'm pregnant, so I need to stop freaking out and take it one step at a time. Phew maybe the counselling is working.

Any chart experts, interpretation would be appreciated.... I can't make head nor tail of it.

Right I'm off to prepare now for the interview, although there is a part of me that wants to be underprepared so they don't offer it to me, and I can continue to stay in my pj's all day. I'm such a slacker.


----------



## heart tree

A quick read an run from me. Amber, the pic is too blurry. Sorry. Fx'd for you.

Mone, it could be an implantation dip. It is the perfect time for one. I had one with my first pregnancy at 9dpo. Fx'd for you too!


----------



## grandbleu

*MinnieMone* - I assume that your temp will go back up tomorrow morning and this is just a dip: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip.html. It's completely normal so you are still in the TWW. HTH


----------



## MinnieMone

thanks bleu, it would make sense if the cramps I felt were implantation that my temp would dip this morning, it just seemed a bit too textbook. I'm going to try not to symptom spot anymore as I'm lining myself up for a huge fall should I get a BFN this weekend.


----------



## NatoPMT

total implantation dip mone. 

I am very excited about your evap hoping. I cant see it, but it doesnt stop me hoping, hoping

mine are defo defo evaps. I think i have the crappest type of IC ever. They are the width of a needle too

going to eat a toastie, then catch up and laugh at dreams. btw, I am the T-Rex and i am eating things in my life that i dont want there anymore. 

I'm surprised i have room for a toastie


----------



## jenny25

guys i need your advise on a band for the wedding now paul and i love bon jovi and i want to find a tribute band and i found this one and i need your opinion on if they are good or not here is a link to their audio page click on the first song xx

https://www.bongiovi.co.uk/audio.html


----------



## MinnieMone

I always have room for a toastie, Warburtons bread slightly toasted, thin sliced mature cheddar, wafer honey ham, mayonnaise and sandwich branston pickle.... mmmmh. I'm off to make one now.

Why is it def an evap Nato... is there no colour to it whatsoever? Are you sure sure? You should get some HPT's from the diagnostic site (can't remember name of it now but will look it up). I get the tub of NHS ones approved, you aren't supposed to buy them unless you are NHS/dr/etc but I'm obviously not and they still send them to me. About £3 for 25, POAS heaven! They are also 10miu sensitive so comparable to the Superdrug ones tho' I always get a pos on the superdrug ones first before anything else, and rarely on a FRER till at least 14dpo.


----------



## grandbleu

So I sent the sweater back I think I told you BUT I got an email from my friend asking why I was MIA for a bit. I told her I was upset and why. She wrote back saying she didn't mean to make me upset and that she thinks I should go to therapy :cry: She just doesn't get it. 

I'm glad you all do.


----------



## jenny25

omg hun she sounds cheeky i hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Jenny* - btw I had the simplest city hall wedding...I'm the worst wedding planner ever...hats off to your ladies who do plan one. I say if you like the band that's the most important :)


----------



## LucyJ

Jenny it wont open on the ipad for some reason will try it on my laptop in a bit. I think a band is a great idea and I love bon jovi. If you and paul like them then go for it.

Grandbleu oh my god at your friend she doesnt get it at all. I really sorry you dont need to be dealing with someone like that. Here for you whetever you need :hugs:

Hmmmm toastie that sounds good.


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - Am I still the boss of you today? If so I need to see a piccie of these evaps...........:flower: Your temps are fabulous

Bleu - nope your friend just does not get it, she's being very insensitive imo. What's the deal with people believing you MUST need therapy if you openly express emotion after a trauma like MC :shrug: I too am into simple weddings :)

Hoping - I see it, is there any colour in it? Doesn't look like an evap to me


----------



## NatoPMT

I had cheese and branston!!! mone, you know your toasties. Would love a link to the poas heaven site thank you x

Gibbers, i once dream walked a dog that talked about intellectual subjects like Dostoyevsky's existentialism. I was giggling and walking. Its all this puppy talk that got you pregnant with pugs. There's a sentence i never thought id say. 

I have a superdrug test left which i shall use if my temp stays up tomorrow 

Sugar - im so sorry that your cycle is giving you so much jip. Could the faint line be the start / end of surge? what did your temp do today? I think i would be tempted to try a month or 2 on clomid and not the full 3 months. Did they give you a chance rating with clomid? 33% is ok, not great, so in that case, i would try clomid first if it will increase your chance - also, did they say what your current chances are without any intervention? Its a very personal decision and one only you can make. Lucy makes a good point about the lap results too 

Razzer - you are ready set go - cbfm on standby

Megg - thanks for the sister sympathy - and to all for that. glad things are better with your friend Its horrible when it goes belly up (literally) with a pal

Luce - well done on getting the appointment booked - thats a scary step but one which will put your mind at rest and set you off on being able to worry about the next thing in peace. 

Yogi, the excitement of being a bridesmaid might set you off. Waters breaking at the altar and all that. My bridesmaid was pregnant and she wore a black dress which looked amazing but she bought it a few weeks before and we had a serious job getting her into it on the day. The lines showed up in about 10-15 mins

Hearty, ewcm is exciting in itself. 

Hoping, i see a line. Defo - i have changed my mind. i really hope this is it for you. Lets have an evap off

Bleu - wtf??? you might well need therapy, everyone does and we are all mental, but when someone tells you like that its usually loaded. Fuck her. Hmm that might be pmt kicking in. 

seeing as sparkly has showed up with her fairy bossy wand, i will post a pic. 

The evaps are defo evaps kids. I have taken 4 tests, and 2 had bent lines and the 2 today are so faint you can only see them in natural light - and i have been here before - the tests are cheap crap that dont work - after i have done the test, about 10 mins later, another line of dye goes across the test. The are going in the bin. I am also getting cramping tonight like af is on its way - i have had cramping for days though so dont know what the bloody hell is going on there.

Behold and waggle your screens....my home chromatography kit....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0007.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## hoping:)

Bleu sorry your friend is being insensitive:hugs:

Jenny- love the dress! I wasn't able to open the band attachment at work but will try again later

Thanks Sparkly. It is more of a gray color so I'm not sure if I see color or not. I will try again in the morning:thumbup:

Yeah, come on Nato! lets see a pic


----------



## NatoPMT

Beat you to it hoping. i am fast off the mark.


----------



## jenny25

omg nato xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

I ditto Jenny....omg Lucy....:D


----------



## NatoPMT

jen, dont get excited - it looks like a damp patch on the ceiling thats spread by osmosis. 

its not positive i guarantee it

but thanks for the excitement, made me feel special for a minute x


----------



## NatoPMT

its a half circle - its not a positive you lunatics!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nato I can see something.............


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - I have no experience with EVAPS but it looks really good to me...it's colorful! and it seems to be a line and not a blob. Cautiously excited for you!


----------



## hoping:)

I don't know Nato... looks like the start of a BFP to me:happydance: I can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!! I think you should try testing with a good brand. I use the dollar store tests until I see at least a faint line and then I move on to the good stuff. If my test looks better tomorrow I will use a good one on Friday.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I'm not so sure that's an evap hun. I just think it's very strange that you've had 3 all the same and have cramping going on.
Was it Yogi or Amy who had a test that looked totally like an evap to me, but was in fact a BFP!

Hoping, I see a faint line I think. Have my fingers crossed for both of you!

Mone, could defo be an implantation dip and since you get preggers so easily, it could well be. Fingers crossed for you too!

Jen that band sound really good. Go for it!

Bleu your friend sounds like a silly mare. I would sack her on the head!

AFM Think I've had a mini meltdown today. Don't know what the hell to do. I think you're right about not making decisions until I've had the lap done. The IVF stats for clinics near me are indeed crap! Got a bit of a line on OPK today and some cramps so hopefully bloody ov is on way soon.


----------



## NatoPMT

its not a positive, im positive. 

im going to start dishing out hand on hip treatment to you crazy dreamers

tip the screen right back, and you can see how it curves to the left at the bottom.


----------



## grandbleu

hoping:) said:


> I don't know Nato... looks like the start of a BFP to me:happydance: I can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!! I think you should try testing with a good brand. I use the dollar store tests until I see at least a faint line and then I move on to the good stuff. If my test looks better tomorrow I will use a good one on Friday.

I agree SPLURGE and get a better test...


----------



## sugarlove

it's got pink on it tho Nato. What were the others like?

Thanks for all your advice girls about what you would do in my position
x


----------



## jenny25

ash did you get my invite for the wedding hun xxx

i have emailed the band so waiting to hear back from them xxx

nato i think its a start do one tomorrow fmu xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> AFM Think I've had a mini meltdown today. Don't know what the hell to do. I think you're right about not making decisions until I've had the lap done. The IVF stats for clinics near me are indeed crap! Got a bit of a line on OPK today and some cramps so hopefully bloody ov is on way soon.

can you come to london for your treatment? you can stay with me if you need to stay overnight. My sister travelled from Ipswich to see Mr T


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Mine looked awfully similar to that Nato! Even when I tilt the screen the bugger is still there!


----------



## jenny25

p.s nato you are special xxx


----------



## grandbleu

I screen tilted and it still looks good...there may be a slight distortion but the line is still really clear! Like you said they are cheapos...can you put up a true evap pic for me so I can compare?


----------



## NatoPMT

its these bloody shite tests - seriously, a shadow of dye travels across the test about 10 mins after its peed on, and this test shows where it stopped

i have a superdrug test in the bathroom but i am cramping like crazy and pretty sure af will be here by morning.


----------



## grandbleu

Your temps still look great (mine always plunge the day before AF - is that the case with you???). I'm still holding onto the HOPE torch hon and I'm not letting go :winkwink:


----------



## sugarlove

I did Jen thanks darl. I need to speak to Mal about it and will let you know. Very kind of you:hugs:

Thanks for the offer Nato, but altho it's only 2 hours on the train, it would be a nightmare the bit when you're expected to go to the clinic every few days to check your ovaries. Darn sarf stats are much better than the shite ones up here!


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I don't mean to encourage you, but because I'm bad I will. I would personally have a piddle on the superdrug one. They are well sensitive and if there's anything there, I would have thought it would show up if you're getting faints on the cheapos.

Please feel free to ignore my advice tho. I'd be delighted if I saw those lines!
:happydance:


----------



## jenny25

nato i think you should do it xx

hun id love it too meet you it can be the first disco wedding :D i have envited nato too :D xxx


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> thanks Megg. My goal is to get pg as soon as possible, as I just feel my life is on hold at the moment. I'm scared to even book a hol in case I get pg and then when I don't I just feel angry and frustrated.
> 
> The clinics that I've been looking at are giving me about a 33% chance of success with IVF. It's not a great figure and I don't know if I could cope with the idea of having 3 goes. 1 seems way stressful enough!
> 
> Why did you hate clomid as much?

Why 33%? That's SO low. I can't imagine that's possibly true. When a clinic does their stats, its based on EVERYONE... There are so many people with so many problems, I don't think its fair to even guess at someone's odds. But, my clinic has about a 60% success rate per cycle... including EVERYONE... and they take in the people that other clinics won't touch to protect their success rates! Did they say why its so low? 

I can't imagine 3 goes either... but I can say that it would all be worth it if you end up with a baby after any of those cycles... be it the first or the third! Its stressful... Yes... But I think its less stressful than the "screw and pray" method... I really do. At least you know every step of the way how things are going. No wondering what day you'll ovulate, if you got enough sex in, if your CM was okay, etc... I mean, they know how many follicles you have, they see them developing, they give you a trigger shot, they remove the eggs, they know how many eggs you got, the quality, how many of them fertilize, if they're growing properly, and they know that they're only putting the best of the best back in! Its stressful, but its an informed sort of stress.



heart tree said:
 

> Megg your bump is very impressive! I cant believe you are only 8 weeks. Are you sure there isnt another one hiding in there?
> 
> Jenny, the dress is beautiful. Cant wait to see your wedding dress picture! Yay to the + OPK. Sounds like you are giving it everything youve got this cycle.
> 
> Raz, glad you figured out the CBFM. I hope the soy gets you a soy bean. I dont know who Sean Bean is. Ill google him. Im still a CB lover over Colin Firth even if CB didnt thank me at the Golden Globes. Im sure hell thank me when he wins the Oscar.
> 
> What is up with all these evaps today. Ive never had an evap in my life. Nato and Amber, are you sure they are evaps? Im dying to see pictures.
> 
> Those are some crazy dreams happening. Maybe Dick Van Dyke was trying to solve the murders of Natos classmates and the elderly lady by the T-Rex. And maybe the bald man who impregnated Virginia was Dick Van Dyke. (hes not bald though, is he?)
> 
> Sugar, youll get a Peak soon. Are you trying this cycle though? What about your lap? You dont want to be pregnant for that. Why do you only have a 33% chance with IVF? I thought the chances were much higher. If I could afford it, and if my uterus were a good candidate for IVF, Id do it. But thats me. Im 36 and have had 3 mcs. Ive done 2 rounds of Femara which havent worked. Im ready for the next step. Unfortunately Ive been told IVF isnt an option for me. Could you do Femara instead of Clomid? I dont have any side effects from it.
> 
> Lucy, well done making the appointment. I wish you still had your innocence too. Youve made it to 8 weeks. Youre doing great.
> 
> Megg, glad your friend came around.
> 
> Hello to everyone else! Not much news from me. CD 10. Still low on the monitor. But am getting some ewcm!

I guess there COULD be another one in there... People keep asking. LOL I hope to find out soon!

EWCM is good! YAY!



hoping:) said:


> Here it is. I only have my camera phone and it takes blurry pics...

Its super blurry, but I think I see what you're talking about. Hoping it gets darker soon!



MinnieMone said:


> hello lovely ladies
> 
> Sugar - I agree with Lucy (well done sweetie for booking the MW appointment, a huge hurdle crossed. you felt the fear but did it anyway, i'm waving my pom poms at you!) I would take each obstacle (as i'm sure that's what it's feeling like at the moment) one stage at a time. Once you get the results from your lap and dye you can move onto whether you should take clomid or go straight to IVF. Hopefully you will be advised well by your FS or Doctor and once you have the information you can weigh up which is the best decision for you and your OH. Perhaps think about how you would feel if you went to IVF first and it failed (god forbid obviously), would you wish that you had gone with the Clomid first and then had the option of IVF as back up or second plan? I can totally relate to how you feel 'your life is on hold', I get that too each day and actually talked to my counsellor about it today. He wasn't much help so I won't tell you what he said, but I am trying to 'live in the present' much more and stop thinking what if's and if that happens then this could happen. Maybe if you break it down into stages, ie the lap and dye results are positive, I'm still young, I could maybe try the Clomid for 3 months and then have a cut off goal that after that IVF will be the next step, it might make it clearer in your mind. I'm just thinking out loud, and it probably doesn't help, but I think that's what I would do.
> 
> Nato - I am getting very excited about this 'evap', can you post it so I can squint and move my screen back and forth a lot please. I am going to stalk your chart now.
> 
> Yogi - your ticker is flying so quickly, I would just wait until after 12 weeks, I am sure you will look gorgeous in whatever you wear... maybe an empire line dress would suit, in a darker colour to disguise any lady lumps, although a pair of spanx would do the trick too.
> 
> Hoping - pic please.
> 
> AFM - my chart is ridiculous - I had a huge temp drop this morning, but then again I was awake early as I had a friend round for breakfast, so it was 4 hours away or so from my usual time, it was actually 35.9 but I put in a bit higher as the drop was too much and clearly inaccurate. I had some bad cramping last night and woke this morning with what felt like the mother of all hangovers, but I haven't touched a drop in weeks. I'm completely exhausted, not sleeping, backache, nauseous feeling and look like crap, all usual BFP signs for me. I also have the interview tomorrow and am so so nervous, if I get offered it and I am pregnant, what to do? I wish I could take my own advice and not jump the gun, I haven't been offered it, I don't know I'm pregnant, so I need to stop freaking out and take it one step at a time. Phew maybe the counselling is working.
> 
> Any chart experts, interpretation would be appreciated.... I can't make head nor tail of it.
> 
> Right I'm off to prepare now for the interview, although there is a part of me that wants to be underprepared so they don't offer it to me, and I can continue to stay in my pj's all day. I'm such a slacker.

I think that dip could be VERY good! :winkwink:



jenny25 said:


> guys i need your advise on a band for the wedding now paul and i love bon jovi and i want to find a tribute band and i found this one and i need your opinion on if they are good or not here is a link to their audio page click on the first song xx
> 
> https://www.bongiovi.co.uk/audio.html

As a fellow Bon Jovi lover, I think they're ace! :)



grandbleu said:


> So I sent the sweater back I think I told you BUT I got an email from my friend asking why I was MIA for a bit. I told her I was upset and why. She wrote back saying she didn't mean to make me upset and that she thinks I should go to therapy :cry: She just doesn't get it.
> 
> I'm glad you all do.

That's really messed up, Liz. I can't believe her! Should you not be allowed to grieve a loss? Really? And, she doesn't know why her actions would make you more upset? I think maybe SHE needs therapy for her insensitivity! :(



NatoPMT said:


> I had cheese and branston!!! mone, you know your toasties. Would love a link to the poas heaven site thank you x
> 
> Gibbers, i once dream walked a dog that talked about intellectual subjects like Dostoyevsky's existentialism. I was giggling and walking. Its all this puppy talk that got you pregnant with pugs. There's a sentence i never thought id say.
> 
> I have a superdrug test left which i shall use if my temp stays up tomorrow
> 
> Sugar - im so sorry that your cycle is giving you so much jip. Could the faint line be the start / end of surge? what did your temp do today? I think i would be tempted to try a month or 2 on clomid and not the full 3 months. Did they give you a chance rating with clomid? 33% is ok, not great, so in that case, i would try clomid first if it will increase your chance - also, did they say what your current chances are without any intervention? Its a very personal decision and one only you can make. Lucy makes a good point about the lap results too
> 
> Razzer - you are ready set go - cbfm on standby
> 
> Megg - thanks for the sister sympathy - and to all for that. glad things are better with your friend Its horrible when it goes belly up (literally) with a pal
> 
> Luce - well done on getting the appointment booked - thats a scary step but one which will put your mind at rest and set you off on being able to worry about the next thing in peace.
> 
> Yogi, the excitement of being a bridesmaid might set you off. Waters breaking at the altar and all that. My bridesmaid was pregnant and she wore a black dress which looked amazing but she bought it a few weeks before and we had a serious job getting her into it on the day. The lines showed up in about 10-15 mins
> 
> Hearty, ewcm is exciting in itself.
> 
> Hoping, i see a line. Defo - i have changed my mind. i really hope this is it for you. Lets have an evap off
> 
> Bleu - wtf??? you might well need therapy, everyone does and we are all mental, but when someone tells you like that its usually loaded. Fuck her. Hmm that might be pmt kicking in.
> 
> seeing as sparkly has showed up with her fairy bossy wand, i will post a pic.
> 
> The evaps are defo evaps kids. I have taken 4 tests, and 2 had bent lines and the 2 today are so faint you can only see them in natural light - and i have been here before - the tests are cheap crap that dont work - after i have done the test, about 10 mins later, another line of dye goes across the test. The are going in the bin. I am also getting cramping tonight like af is on its way - i have had cramping for days though so dont know what the bloody hell is going on there.
> 
> Behold and waggle your screens....my home chromatography kit....

Uhm... That looks awfully positive. I have visions of Sassy showing us how bad her evaps were too... She "definitely" wasn't pregnant... Now she's almost 20 weeks?



sugarlove said:


> Nato, I'm not so sure that's an evap hun. I just think it's very strange that you've had 3 all the same and have cramping going on.
> Was it Yogi or Amy who had a test that looked totally like an evap to me, but was in fact a BFP!
> 
> Hoping, I see a faint line I think. Have my fingers crossed for both of you!
> 
> Mone, could defo be an implantation dip and since you get preggers so easily, it could well be. Fingers crossed for you too!
> 
> Jen that band sound really good. Go for it!
> 
> Bleu your friend sounds like a silly mare. I would sack her on the head!
> 
> AFM Think I've had a mini meltdown today. Don't know what the hell to do. I think you're right about not making decisions until I've had the lap done. The IVF stats for clinics near me are indeed crap! Got a bit of a line on OPK today and some cramps so hopefully bloody ov is on way soon.

Waiting on the result of the lap is good. Is there anywhere else you could go for the IVF, if you choose to do it? Trusting your clinic is so important. I didn't have many options without a lengthy drive... but I was pleased with my clinic's stats and that they wouldn't turn me away due to my weight. So, I really sort of lucked out in that regard. But, I'm horrified that they're telling you 33%... I really want to know WHY that's the odds they've given you.


----------



## NatoPMT

I actually just went to the loo and purposely didnt make eye contact with the superdrug test in case it lured me in with its seductive wiley ways

Hoping, i cant wait till friday, how exciting, how will you last until Friday? 

heres a pic on what it looks like in real life, but obviously not some manky mans trousers and shoes, but you get my drift. The others are too faint to photograph and i cant tell if they are pink, but i think really they are grey
 



Attached Files:







images.jpeg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jenny25

ok i need to head off soon and seduce paul ha ha i said tonight we wont talk about weddings thats all i have done pmsl poor sod has went upstairs hahahaha xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

prgirl_cesca said:


> I'm on CD26 approx 11dpo and feeling alright. Lots of niggly cramps, particularly low down and to the left and a real aching in my pelvis that i've only ever had when pregnant but who knows.




prgirl_cesca said:


> Other than that my boobs have been sore on and off, have pretty major cramps (probably AF though) and just weird senses like my taste, hearing has gone weird and my smell. I've also had on/off back pain.

Just trawled the thread for my symptoms before my BFP.

*cough* Nato look at the cramping bit *cough*


----------



## sugarlove

Megg this is the link to the results page of Darlington women's clinic
https://www.londonwomensclinic.com/darlington/index.php

and this is the link to Sheffield Care
https://www.carefertility.com/loc-sheffield/care-fertility-sc0/page-results/

Bloody rubbish! Don't think I can be bothered to put myself through all the stress of IVF for those results!:growlmad:


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for my "evap" pic *Nato* :winkwink: but you haven't convinced me yet I'm still in the BFP dreamers club...:haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg, :rofl: 

sassy did cross my mind before, but i know this is an evap - i really do (see above pic of manky mans trousers i got off google)

a lot of NHS clinics have 30% success rates for IVF in the uk, they also break it down into ages at Mr T's clinic - i dont know if the 30% rates are realistic, but they are externally monitored by the HFEA

This might help you decide sugar (if you havent already seen it)

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-clinics.html


----------



## grandbleu

sugarlove said:


> Megg this is the link to the results page of Darlington women's clinic
> https://www.londonwomensclinic.com/darlington/index.php
> 
> and this is the link to Sheffield Care
> https://www.carefertility.com/loc-sheffield/care-fertility-sc0/page-results/
> 
> Bloody rubbish! Don't think I can be bothered to put myself through all the stress of IVF for those results!:growlmad:

I'd travel if I were you *Sugar*...either the "egg whisperer" guy (is that the one in London) or Megg's place. I wouldn't want 30% either...I would want much more of a guarantee for all that effort and money. I know it would probably be hard to travel though...especially like you said with the times you have to go to the clinic all the time...tough decision.


----------



## NatoPMT

prgirl_cesca said:


> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD26 approx 11dpo and feeling alright. Lots of niggly cramps, particularly low down and to the left and a real aching in my pelvis that i've only ever had when pregnant but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> Other than that my boobs have been sore on and off, have pretty major cramps (probably AF though) and just weird senses like my taste, hearing has gone weird and my smell. I've also had on/off back pain.Click to expand...
> 
> Just trawled the thread for my symptoms before my BFP.
> 
> *cough* Nato look at the cramping bit *cough*Click to expand...

i love you funny girls 

<fingersinearslalalalala>


----------



## MinnieMone

Nato - unusual cramping is a great sign, I didn't need to tilt the screen, if that's an evap then it's a bloody good one disguising itself as a bfp. I'm always dubious to say yay or nay when peeps post POAS pics and if you're sure then you're sure, but I would def crack out the superdrug one tomorrow morning. They are 10miu, it will pick up the slightest trace.

Sugar - sorry for the meltdown hun, I really hope the opk turns for you tomorrow. 

Bleu - I was like oh my god cat when I read what your friend had said. I think she is the one who needs some kind of therapy, to learn compassion and some bloody manners. I have had to let some friends go over the years and have never regretted it. Some people just beggar belief. You did the right thing sending the jumper back and explaining how upset you were. Leave her to stew in her own ignorance.


----------



## NatoPMT

sugar, i agree with bleu, come and stay with me for the retrieval, i will give you a key so you can come and go for the appointments. I mean it, if you are going to pay, go to the best.


----------



## VGibs

Manky means like "ew gross nasty" right??? Like my ex would be considered manky


----------



## sugarlove

Nato what the fuck is that pic of trousers about you nutter?:haha:
:test: you have many people on here who are not thinking that it looks like an evap, including me!:happydance:
where's Hearty to talk some common sense :haha:

Megg thanks for the advice. I agree that it's bloody stressful trying each month. I suppose IVF does allow you to give control over to someone else.


----------



## NatoPMT

now i am imagining a metal taste in my mouth. Look what you have started. Its the branston repeating on me. youre getting me all wound up. 

someone asked if my temp goes down before af, it does yes, i have also got my highest ever CD12 temp today, look, i am arguing with myself now


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> Manky means like "ew gross nasty" right??? Like my ex would be considered manky

:rofl: yes thats the one. not that i know your ex, like.


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> someone asked if my temp goes down before af, it does yes, i have also got my highest ever CD12 temp today, look, i am arguing with myself now

I noticed this too....but didn't want to wind you up into a poas frenzy!


----------



## Sparkly

All exes are manky nato.....surely you know this??


----------



## NatoPMT

i see. whatever hearty says goes

sparkly i see your power fading......


----------



## sugarlove

Nato that's so sweet of you, you just brought a tear to my eye!
If I get made redundant, I would seriously consider it as his stats are so good.
If I did it before I get the heave ho, I will probably get sacked anyway for taking too much time off. Bring on the redundancy!:haha:

I seriously am starting to think I'm not meant to have a babe of my own. There's just too may things against me low progest, crap sperm, suspected endo, no free IVF in my area, a useless PCT and crap IVF stats.
Sorry about the pity party, I told you I was having a meltdown!


----------



## Sparkly

That's okay nato, Amanda is a darn sight wiser than me anyhow :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

the cramping has stopped. does pre af cramping start and stop? i cant remember. 

sparkly, its too late. im over the edge. i know its an evap, yet i am getting caught up in all the crazy talk


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> someone asked if my temp goes down before af, it does yes, i have also got my highest ever CD12 temp today, look, i am arguing with myself now

It was me! :)

Sweet high temp and no going down (mine plunges one day before!) things are all very good *Nato*...if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...then it's a pregnant duck! Ok I don't want to give you false hope because that sucks on the way down...but I really think your signs are very good. 

:dust:


----------



## VGibs

POAS frenzy.....the idea of this is going to make me laugh so hard that I will go into labor


----------



## NatoPMT

you gave that up without a fight sparkly. i expect more of you

sugar, why dont you phone his clinic and ask what would be expected of you in commitment to appointments. Find out what you can and cant do. You might be able to work it around leave

https://www.argc.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl:

pregnant ducks, spinning buck rabbit pisses

its all too much for me :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> :rofl:
> 
> pregnant ducks, spinning buck rabbit pisses
> 
> its all too much for me :rofl: :rofl:

You need to translate that into Canadian for me!


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> you gave that up without a fight sparkly. i expect more of you
> 
> sugar, why dont you phone his clinic and ask what would be expected of you in commitment to appointments. Find out what you can and cant do. You might be able to work it around leave
> 
> https://www.argc.co.uk/contact.html

I'm a lover not a fighter hun....*ahem*..:haha:

Is that the clinic you're interested in Nato? The prices seem cheap, cheaper than my local one!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar sorry your having a melt down sweetie :hugs: I know its hard but dont give up I truely believe a baby is in your future. Remember about my mum's friends son & dil they had major problems but serveral years on are now pregnant and all is going well. Look at rod stewart and penny whats her face they are having another baby all down to ivf. Scream shout cry do what ever you need but dont give up hun here for you.

Nato I am so exicted for you to pee on a superdrug test, as Im with the others not convinced its a evap line. Everything is crossed for you.


----------



## grandbleu

I'm feeling a bit frenzied myself....:wacko:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I met a woman at aqua natal tonight who was 38 and said she'd been trying to have a baby for 12 years. She was 20 weeks and had her scan yesterday. She looked proper happy and glowing and it just reminded me of all the journeys we have to go on to get our babies.


----------



## NatoPMT

Gibbers, i was imagining a peeing frenzy, then in my head it became a spinning piss, you know like rabbits do when they are in heat. Ignore me.

Yes, sparkly, they are one of the cheapest and they also have the best rate in the uk for success. Its a no brainer. You go there too, and stay at the same time and we can stay up singing songs from Grease in our pjs. 

dont you join in the madness too lucy. you are all loco

I have given myself a headache bleu. My face looks exactly like that::wacko:

Sugar, i really think you should take some control over this situation. Going to Mr T is the perfect way to do that - you can both stay if you want husband to go with you, it's ok - we have to get you pregnant!!! this meltdown is part of the journey. You arent at the end, there are options we can make happen


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - I'm heading off to bed now for some :sleep: but just wanted to send you some extra dust :dust:


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks bebe bleu

i am going to bed now too, i have exhausted myself with all the pretending 

g'night loonies xxx

edt: nice story cesca. i am delighted for her - 12 years. I cant imagine how that mustve been


----------



## sugarlove

Right I'm now crying at your post Nato and Mal has just told me to keep off BnB for a while.

I don't know what's the matter with me today, I'm so bloody emotional.
I'm off to bed to pull the cover over my head and hope I feel better tomorrow after a good long cry.

Nato, I have everything crossed for you my lovely
xx


----------



## LucyJ

Im of to bed too got a days supply work tomorrow hope those that are of to bed sleep well :sleep:

Sugar a good cry can help sometimes good to get it out of your system :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I only got to page 1261 where Nato posted her "evap" and I'm also saying oh my god! 

Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god. 

Ok, now I'll keep reading.


----------



## MinnieMone

https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/acatalog/Professional_Pregnancy_Tests.html

I'm not sure if that's a link of not... I've never been much kop at doing them, but these are the NHS tests, they are so cheap and so many, you can do one just for fun every time you pee. I would line them up on the top of the loo seat to watch the progression, and show visitors.

Fingers crossed for your fmu superdrug pee test tomorrow Nato.

Sleep well everyone.


----------



## heart tree

Damn you are all going to bed now. I'm convinced that is a BFP NATO my love. You must test tomorrow. I may wake up in the middle of the night just to see if you've posted your results. 

I'm working and can't respond to everyone else properly right now. Will do so later. Looking forward to Lucy (nato) and Amber's tests!!!


----------



## heart tree

Naughty girl that I am, I just posted Nato's piccy in the pregnancy test section. I didn't say whose test it was though. I want to see what non-biased people think.


----------



## heart tree

Here's my naughty post: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/514699-evap-bfp.html

So far everyone thinks BFP!


----------



## Allie84

OMG BFP!!!! Nato! :happydance:

I'm back from Los Angeles! As of 4 am this morning actually and I worked at 8. I'm delirious but I'm off to go read back. Will update later.....

Hope all is well.....I miss you girls!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hiya Allie. Glad you are back safe and sound. I thought you were coming home on Tuesday. I can't believe you went straight to work today you maniac. Can't wait to hear how it went! More importantly, did you Ov? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## yogi77

Nato!!! That looks pink to me!!

I can't wait for tomorrow's test!

I love Hearty for posting this in the pic thread...we aren't the only ones that think it's more than just an evap!

Allie welcome back, hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty. Yeah, we did get back yesterday, kinda. Our flight got us back into Minneapolis at 11:30 at night, and then we drove home on icy roads for 4 hours. :wacko:

Our trip was pretty fantastic...sun, sand, super warm temps...it was just what we needed. :) We went tandem biking along the coast to Santa Moncia pier, to the Grammy Museum, the La Brea Tar Pits, Hollywood, Venice. It was 80 degrees F.....and tonight, here in ND, is a wind chill advisory with a -40 F windchill. :( 

Re: charting...I tried temping one day and it was really high, then the next day really low, so I just stopped while in LA. I felt like I had no CM and my CBFM is still only reading high. I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet. :shrug: 

I've pretty much accepted that I'm out for this cycle...CD30 and no ovulation. Actually right now it's probably for the best. Relationship drama...feel free to skip...

Alex and I had a horrible talk the day we travelled out there, Saturday. Maybe it was just travelling for so long (15 hours) but we were getting on each other's nerves and it just felt so awful to be fighting when we were meant to be having fun. But I told him "I can't imagine living like this for the next 50 years" and he agreed. Our relationship hasn't been flourishing the past few months, that's for sure. It's really hard to pinpoint, and I don't think it's TTC. He told me that being around me is when he's the most grumpy and he seems to be happier when he's with other people and it's pretty messed up to feel that way but I know when I travelled to CO for over a week last summer I didn't really miss him the way I used to when we were apart. Anyways, he told me I've changed a lot and I told him he's changed a lot and we're not sure if we're changing in the same direction. I told him, as I've mentioned before, that we got married when I was 20 and he was barelly 23 and we cannot expect to the be the same. He told me he wishes I was that person but understands he can't expect me to be. I've always had a slight fear of what would happen to our relationship considering the age we got married...6 years on, we've definitely hit a strange stage. Anyways, we went to bed kinda wondering if we were even meant to be together. The next day everything seemed brighter and better and we decided we just need to work at it and neither of us want to end it. 

I still think I might feel weird getting a BFP right now, though. That was the heaviest convo I've ever had with Alex!!! It freaked me out. We got along and it was lovely and fun and romantic the rest of the trip....maybe it was just the travelling getting to us. And my parents. They're living a hotel right now with my mom being evicted. :( And they're paying rent on the apt my mom can't live in!! We are all very in flux about this at the moment. Who knows what's going to happen to them and in the dead of winter like this!! 

Anyways, so sorry for the long rant.


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Megg this is the link to the results page of Darlington women's clinic
> https://www.londonwomensclinic.com/darlington/index.php
> 
> and this is the link to Sheffield Care
> https://www.carefertility.com/loc-sheffield/care-fertility-sc0/page-results/
> 
> Bloody rubbish! Don't think I can be bothered to put myself through all the stress of IVF for those results!:growlmad:

Oh jeez, honey! I can't blame you with those stats! But... I don't know... I guess I'm jaded by the fact I was sure it would fail and it didn't for me. I also have to say that I'm appalled that they are basing them on so few cycles... Most base their stats on 5-6 YEARS of cycles. 



sugarlove said:


> Nato what the fuck is that pic of trousers about you nutter?:haha:
> :test: you have many people on here who are not thinking that it looks like an evap, including me!:happydance:
> where's Hearty to talk some common sense :haha:
> 
> Megg thanks for the advice. I agree that it's bloody stressful trying each month. I suppose IVF does allow you to give control over to someone else.

I don't get the pic of the trousers either! :wacko:

Yes... But you do have to trust your doc. And, if you don't trust the clinics you have available... it won't make it easier. You HAVE TO trust your doctor. They have the lives of your future children in their hands... and sometimes YOUR life since egg collection is sort of tricky!



sugarlove said:


> Nato that's so sweet of you, you just brought a tear to my eye!
> If I get made redundant, I would seriously consider it as his stats are so good.
> If I did it before I get the heave ho, I will probably get sacked anyway for taking too much time off. Bring on the redundancy!:haha:
> 
> I seriously am starting to think I'm not meant to have a babe of my own. There's just too may things against me low progest, crap sperm, suspected endo, no free IVF in my area, a useless PCT and crap IVF stats.
> Sorry about the pity party, I told you I was having a meltdown!

That doesn't mean you aren't meant to have your own child. It really doesn't. Most of the world's failures come from successful people who gave up too soon! :hugs:



VGibs said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> pregnant ducks, spinning buck rabbit pisses
> 
> its all too much for me :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You need to translate that into Canadian for me!Click to expand...

And then American for me! :haha:



prgirl_cesca said:


> I met a woman at aqua natal tonight who was 38 and said she'd been trying to have a baby for 12 years. She was 20 weeks and had her scan yesterday. She looked proper happy and glowing and it just reminded me of all the journeys we have to go on to get our babies.

OMG! Wow! 12 years?!?! That's fantastic for her!



heart tree said:


> Here's my naughty post: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/514699-evap-bfp.html
> 
> So far everyone thinks BFP!

You ARE naughty! I love it!



Allie84 said:


> Thanks, Hearty. Yeah, we did get back yesterday, kinda. Our flight got us back into Minneapolis at 11:30 at night, and then we drove home on icy roads for 4 hours. :wacko:
> 
> Our trip was pretty fantastic...sun, sand, super warm temps...it was just what we needed. :) We went tandem biking along the coast to Santa Moncia pier, to the Grammy Museum, the La Brea Tar Pits, Hollywood, Venice. It was 80 degrees F.....and tonight, here in ND, is a wind chill advisory with a -40 F windchill. :(
> 
> Re: charting...I tried temping one day and it was really high, then the next day really low, so I just stopped while in LA. I felt like I had no CM and my CBFM is still only reading high. I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet. :shrug:
> 
> I've pretty much accepted that I'm out for this cycle...CD30 and no ovulation. Actually right now it's probably for the best. Relationship drama...feel free to skip...
> 
> Alex and I had a horrible talk the day we travelled out there, Saturday. Maybe it was just travelling for so long (15 hours) but we were getting on each other's nerves and it just felt so awful to be fighting when we were meant to be having fun. But I told him "I can't imagine living like this for the next 50 years" and he agreed. Our relationship hasn't been flourishing the past few months, that's for sure. It's really hard to pinpoint, and I don't think it's TTC. He told me that being around me is when he's the most grumpy and he seems to be happier when he's with other people and it's pretty messed up to feel that way but I know when I travelled to CO for over a week last summer I didn't really miss him the way I used to when we were apart. Anyways, he told me I've changed a lot and I told him he's changed a lot and we're not sure if we're changing in the same direction. I told him, as I've mentioned before, that we got married when I was 20 and he was barelly 23 and we cannot expect to the be the same. He told me he wishes I was that person but understands he can't expect me to be. I've always had a slight fear of what would happen to our relationship considering the age we got married...6 years on, we've definitely hit a strange stage. Anyways, we went to bed kinda wondering if we were even meant to be together. The next day everything seemed brighter and better and we decided we just need to work at it and neither of us want to end it.
> 
> I still think I might feel weird getting a BFP right now, though. That was the heaviest convo I've ever had with Alex!!! It freaked me out. We got along and it was lovely and fun and romantic the rest of the trip....maybe it was just the travelling getting to us. And my parents. They're living a hotel right now with my mom being evicted. :( And they're paying rent on the apt my mom can't live in!! We are all very in flux about this at the moment. Who knows what's going to happen to them and in the dead of winter like this!!
> 
> Anyways, so sorry for the long rant.

That's a hard but important conversation. But deciding it was worth saving is the important part. Things could easily just get better from here now. When my ex-husband and I had that discussion, the marriage was definitely over and we knew it. The fact that you both want to work on it is a VERY positive sign!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Allie that's so intense. As hard as it must have been to talk about, it's really great that you did. Sometimes just vocalizing the problem helps to correct it. Stress of all kinds tests a relationship, and of course you have had your share of stress. Getting older does change perspective as well. Tim and I have been together since I was 24 and we've had our share of major ups and downs. Communication and honesty have been the key for us. If you are both willing to stick it out, I think talking to a professional would be invaluable. 

You might not be able to envision life with him in 50 years if you continue down this current path. But that doesn't mean you can't work towards a good future with him. Sounds like you both might need to make some changes so that you are both happier. 

I wonder if this stress is delaying ov at all. If you aren't ready for a new pregnancy right now, honor that. You still have loads of time.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, sorry about the scare but it sounds like you're doing well. :hugs:

Sugar, don't give up!! Look at my crap cycles...I still haven't ov'ed either and i'm 12 days ahead of you. Not that I'm a success story lol but I'm just saying it doesn't mean it won't happen for both of us...I really feel like it will. :hugs:

Megg, happy 8 weeks!!!

Hearty, sorry Christian Bale didn't thank you, hehe. The Fighter was good but you definitely wouldn't have been checking him out in this movie...ooh, he looked hot at the Golden Globes, though, huh? I didn't watch them but on a side note I did watch Nicole Kidman and Keith Urban walk into their after party from across the street on Sunset Blvd! Exciting stuff. 

Nato, I think you have a BFP going on there. Or else the worst bunch of IC tests ever. I cannot wait to wake up and see what happens....:hugs:

Hoping, I hope your evap turns into a BFP as well! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Megg and Hearty.

Hearty, I wonder if it is delaying ov...my body seemed really ready to ov on Friday/Saturday (high, open, wet CP,etc). Oh, well. 

Yeah, my parents are fighting at the hotel and calling me for advice. My mom just called me bawling and my dad doesn't know what to do since he can't get out of the lease...life just seem unbearably stressful right now. It's not like my life has always been this dramatic; it hasn't. I wish I could go back to 2 years ago when we were all living in Colorado and things were simple. :cry: And I hadn't had a MC and had regular cycles.

I do love Alex so much. I wish we could get along like we used to....but we used to have friends around, active social lives, interests, and pleasant surroundings without constant stressors.


----------



## heart tree

I was thinking Allie that in order for you to find happiness together, you first need to find it on your own. You need more of a social outlet than you have. You each need your own friends and activities. And you also need common friends and activities. If all you have is each other and parents who are in crisis, you are bound to start questioning things and feel down. I also recall having a quarter life crisis at your age. I wasn't sure where I was going in life. It was a hard time for me. 

I have faith you'll work it out. You are so smart and mature. 

Love that you saw Nic and Keith. I wasn't crazy about her dress. Yes, CB did look HOT! The hair is getting a bit long but I'll take it!


----------



## heart tree

Editing over a double post.


----------



## heart tree

Editing over triple post!


----------



## heart tree

Ok why did my thing post 3 times??? Sorry!


----------



## Megg33k

When BnB goes down for server maintenance, triple posts tend to become a new trend!


----------



## heart tree

Oh! I thought my router went down and I reset it. When it started back up I saw the triple post. 

Megg your scan is so soon!!! How exciting!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty. It's true. All I have here is Alex, stress, parents, stress, work, stress. And cold. You're totally right. I need my network back. So does Alex. I miss college. Waaah. Okay, I'm having a pity party. :shipw:

Sorry you had a quarter life crisis as well. :hugs: I think I qualify as having one of those. You made it through okay. :)

Yeah, CB had long hair but it beat the bald patch from The Fighter. Speaking of long hair, I watched the movie where he plays Jesus a few years ago and I felt wrong for fancying him. 

Your post was just so helpful that it deserved three posts. :) Any word from the Greek or Florida docs yet?

Megg, when is your scan? I'm glad there's something to look forward to!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha at fancying CB Jesus. What movie was that? I know he's not delicious in The Fighter, but I don't care. I'll always love him.

Pity parties are always welcome here. My quarter life crisis stemmed from being extremely unhappy in my job. I knew I didn't want to be a website producer, but I didn't know how to change my career. I ended up going back to school and getting my masters. During that time I also had to give Tim the ultimatum of getting married and having kids or breaking up. I felt stagnant in our relationship and needed to move it forward. Yes, it did all work out, but it took a lot of soul searching and work. 

Life and relationships always take work though. I LOVED my college years too. Nothing will ever compare. I've since learned that life is much harder than that time in my life. But, it can still be fruitful and joyful with some effort.

I haven't emailed the Greek yet. I kind of wanted to talk to the Floridian first. But I haven't heard from him. I'll email them tomorrow. He was out of the country and just got back, so I was giving him a little time. But enough is enough. 

I think Megg's scan is tomorrow!

Ok, I think I have a little too much time on my hands. I'm obsessing over Nato's test. I went back to look at her evap from months ago and Sassy's tests to prove to Nato that evaps happen all the time (even though hers were pregnant). If anyone is interested, Nato's test is on page 394 and Sassy's is on 417. Looking at Nato's test today, it is hard to say whether it is a bfp or evap. I really, really, really want it to be a bfp.


----------



## NatoPMT

All right girls, stand at ease. My temp stayed up this morning so I cracked open a Superdrug test and got a boofn. I think i am just going to have a 14 day LP, which is a treat in itself. 

I had a giggle to meself about the test thread - thanks for doing that hearty

Allie, have lots to say to you and will try and post when i am on lunch


----------



## heart tree

Boo to the "boofn". I really can't believe it. Sorry honey. Still not out yet. 

Ok, off to bed for me now.


----------



## NatoPMT

Get to bed x

i have got to get to work and stop looking at average curves on FF


----------



## jenny25

hun i think you should use another one of those tests superdrug never worked well for me when i was pregnant i thought i should let you know hun xxx but that is great for the LP too :D xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Ahhh shit.


----------



## Razcox

Granbleu - OMG she sounds like such an insensitive cowbag!

Mone - How are the temps today? That could so have been an implantation dip

Hoping and Nato - Getting a wee tiny bit excited for you both. 

ETA - Nato - Awww shit I really thought that might have been the start of a BFP for you chicken.

Sugar - Aww hun you have as much of a melt down as you want it&#8217;s a very difficult decision to make and not made easier by the shitty statistics they give you. Have I mentioned how much I hate statistics? Fuck'um chicken and go live with Nato and see Dr T, I pity the fool who doesn&#8217;t see Dr T!. I think it&#8217;s a very good idea to wait until after the lap though before jumping into anything x

Hearty - What a sneaky little ferret you are! Love it! :)

Allie - Glad you had a good trip but sorry things are so stressful for you at the moment. It cart be easy for you both getting caught up in your parents drama as well as dealing with your own issues. It sound like you had a good talk and got some stuff into the open. Often just talking about things can really help get you back on track, its not talking about it and letting it fester that causes problems because it will come exploding out one day.

AFM - Temps are low as expected as AF is still here, Ela's temps are still even so no puppies popping out today which is again expected, taking my soy and the CBFM is back online. I'm all dressed up with no where to go and was in the mood to jump Dave last night but couldnt thanks to the :witch:. Oh well only a couple of days left to go then she will leave again hopefully for a looooonnng while!


----------



## NatoPMT

No news from hoping? Is she going to make us wait until tomorrow. I can&#8217;t wait. 

Well, even during last night&#8217;s excitement, I knew it wasn&#8217;t a positive, like I said, it looked like that man&#8217;s salt marks, all wobbly and you can see the dye to the left of the curved line. I am surprisingly upbeat considering I am expecting af at any second. I might turn at any second. I cant guarantee &#8216;upbeat&#8217; indefinitely. 

Hearty, that evap I had on page 300 and something looks like a positive to me. I did think it was positive at the time. I think cos I have run the evap gauntlet 4 times now, I didn&#8217;t get my hopes up this time. 

Thanks for everyone&#8217;s excitement though, it was exciting for a bit. Gotta get my kicks from somewhere these days. 

Sugar: how are you feeling today? I&#8217;m so sorry you had such a bad day yesterday, I hope I didn&#8217;t make it worse by demanding you come to London for treatment &#8211; I just want you to know there are options out there and I will help in any way I can. I hope you are able to post, but if you need a break, then I understand. FB me anytime but I hope you are back today xx

Mone &#8211; thanks so much for the site. You are a little tinker. How are the symptoms today? Cant check your chart cos im at work and typing this off line. 

Hahah at hearty turning up after everyone has gone to bed. I&#8217;m still trying to relive last night&#8217;s dramas aren&#8217;t I. I&#8217;m such an attention seeker. 

Allie &#8211; sorry to hear about the nightmare journey out&#8230;I agree with hearty 100%, sometimes just communicating how you feel can reduce its impact. I had a conversation like that with John just before we got married &#8211; it was awful, however, what&#8217;s more awful is feeling like that and internalising it. That&#8217;s when it starts twisting and distorting and impacting your behaviour. The fact is that the next day, the air was cleared and the sun was out &#8211; literally and metaphorically, you both knew what you wanted. People grow and change and evolve and you have done that over the 6 years but that doesn&#8217;t mean that you grow apart &#8211; the trust you have gained in knowing you want to be together despite feeling rubbish can be translated into trust that you will grow together &#8211; because that&#8217;s what communication helps you achieve. As well as understanding where things are messing up, focus on what you want to achieve rather than what&#8217;s going wrong if it starts to come up again.

Jen &#8211; thanks for the steadfast optimism in the face of more boofn&#8217;s &#8211; loving how you can make a positive out of a boofn!

Cesca &#8211; that&#8217;s what I said 

Razzer &#8211; hope the opportunity arises (snigger) soon.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry for yet another BFN Nato.

Allie, I just want to hug you right now :hug: I fear that one day I may have the same conversation with my DH. Everything is still good with us, but I know at some point almost all relationships hit a rocky point. I hope thats just all you are going through.


----------



## jenny25

your welcome hun i have no idea hun tbh i am just going with the flow even tho its been over 2 years we have been ttc ours so i guess now im gonna stop stressing i say oh well onwards and upwards then it is xx


----------



## Megg33k

Allie - Hearty is right... Scan in the morning... About 24 hours and 15 minutes from right now! :)

Nato - Boo to "boofn"! :hissy: So THAT'S what the manky trousers were about... Now I get it! :dohh:


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping is online. <desperatetoknowface>

haha keep up megg. I think all my chromatography references were lost on you lot

tomorrow for scan?? cant wait to hear your news!! 

Jen - onwards and upwards indeed - we will do this, all of us will x

thanks Dazed


----------



## heart tree

Amber we need an update!


----------



## hoping:)

just wanted to pop in and say I got another BFN:dohh: I can make out a shadow but I think its because now I really want to see that BFP. I used my last dollar store test this morning and will try e.p.t. or FRER tomorrow


----------



## NatoPMT

whats going on with your chart hearty? thats an interesting formation youve got there


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> just wanted to pop in and say I got another BFN:dohh: I can make out a shadow but I think its because now I really want to see that BFP. I used my last dollar store test this morning and will try e.p.t. or FRER tomorrow

ahh crap. Im so sorry - you are still very early. I really hope that shadow shows itself. How are you, are you ok? 

we should stop copying each other with evaps and BooFN's


----------



## NatoPMT

also, looking at your chart if that 7dpo dip is implantation, the hcg wouldnt have built up yet. You are defo defo still in the game


----------



## Razcox

Hoping - Thats grap sorry hun.

Also remembered that somone didnt know how the lovely Mr bean is . . . Which is a crying shame so her you go - Sean Bean the object of my young lust as a teenager and now as an adult lady :)

https://www.improvidentfish.com/seanbean%20rifles.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Nom nom nom looking at that picture makes me happy :)


----------



## heart tree

OMG Raz he is Borimir from Lord of the Rings! I didn't know his real name! Very cute!

Amber I agree with Nato, you still aren't out. Sorry you had to see the boofn though. 

Nato my chart is curious. I've been waking up in a sweat. It could he the Femara I reckon.


----------



## VGibs

Oh are we ogling men today? I'm at the doctors right now but if I had a picture of Jim from The Office well he is my geeky crush


----------



## Megg33k

I have lots of geeky crushes... I have a thing for non-traditional looking men!


----------



## yogi77

Nato and hoping, so sorry about the BFN's....boooo

but Nato, I'm glad your LP is looking very good!

Allie big hugs to you, hang in there...to have that talk was a very good thing though and hopefully some positive will come from it. :hugs:

Megg very excited to hear about your scan tomorrow!!

I had my Dr. appointment yesterday afternoon and it ended up being the full on physical...I was poked, prodded, violated and left with my tail between my legs...:haha: Just kidding, but it was quite an experience!! I guess everything looked normal...she did say that my uterus is towards the back but she didn't seem concerned about it so I'm hoping it's fairly normal??


----------



## MinnieMone

Just back from the job interview. It was really bloody awful. Prepared for hours last night with all the questions I was told I would be asked. Did they ask any of them - No! They asked me to go through my CV which is loooong and at one point I could hear my voice echoing in my ear I was droning on so much, there was no nodding or questions or anything back from them (panel of 3), in fact at one point I was going to ask if I'd grown another head as they were looking at me as if I'd been beamed down from the planet zog. It has given my confidence a bit of bashing. Never mind. Something else will come up. :dohh:

Nato - I was following Nato's cheeky gallery thread early hours of this morning, and giving little yelps each time someone said BFP. They seemed so sure. I really am sorry hun, but yay for a great LP, that's a positive to take from it.

Allie - That must have been a hard conversation to have, but as the other's have said better to have it and move on and grow together than not knowing how the others are feeling. I was talking to the shrink yesterday about this because I was concerned that Mart and I are rowing a lot, and he said it is better to be able to crumble the house down and rebuild it through talking (or in our case rowing), but any communication between partners is better than nothing. You are both really young (I'm not saying that in a patronising way), but my god between 20's, 30's, 40's you change and grow so much, it's about growing and adapting together. If the love is there then nothing is insurmountable it's about wanting to be with that person that counts. I agree that your circumstances aren't helping and you are under a lot of stress, maybe you need to find some outside interests on your own and a better support network. Hope you work things out.

Megg - Good luck tomorrow sweetie. Can't wait to see updated pic.

AFM, my temp went back up this morning, smelling Mart's poached eggs made me gag, and I'm still feeling hungover, along with some familiar tugging, pulling pains. I'm tempted to test but only 8dpo and have never got one before a 9, so will do fmu tomorrow. On the one hand I think I'm dreaming up symptoms, on the other I'm thinking I really do feel pregnant. But then that happened last month and I wasn't so, wait and see time I guess. At least it will make the job sitch clearer in my mind once I know.


----------



## Megg33k

Cesca - If they're not concerned, I wouldn't be too concerned either! I'm sure it'll be fine. I keep hearing the words from my last yearly ringing in my ears "Oh, you have a really small pelvis"... This is suddenly a lot more scary than when I heard the words said originally! LOL But, we'll be fine... no matter what they say to scare us! :)

Mone - I hate it when they don't ask what you think they will! So frustrating!


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls. Some moments I feel very hopeful and others I think this isn't my month but I guess I will just have to wait and see. I am going out of town and returning on Monday so if I dont test tomorrow I will test when I get back. So far my symptoms are: increased sex drive, fatigue, achy back and increasingly sore bbs. 

Nato- Sorry about the BFN. I just can't believe it... your chart is looking sooo good and those "evaps" yesterday looked so promising! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Mone- It sucks when interviews don't go as planned. With my last interview they asked me all the questions I wasn't prepared for so I left feeling like I bombed the whole thing. A week later they called to say I got the job! You might still have a chance:thumbup: Remember, we are always our worst critiques. 

Allie- California sounds like just what you needed. I'm sorry to hear you had to have such a hard converation with your OH, but it sounds like you two are willing to do what it takes to stay together or at least move in the right direction. I got married when I was 20 as well and we've had our ups and downs but at the end of the day we are still madly in love. Communication is key:hugs:

Megg- I can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Amber... I hope this is it for you!


----------



## MinnieMone

Hoping, that sounds really positive. I certainly haven't got increased sex drive! wish I did, if anything it's got worse lately.

I've just spoken to the agency that got me the interview and she said 'sounds like you blew it!' cheers love! Wouldn't want to work for them anyway, so I'm actually quite relieved.

I couldn't resist testing, which was dumb 8dpo, BFN. I think I'm going to wait till 11dp now so I don't get disappointed.


----------



## LucyJ

Wow lots to catch up:

Nato I am so sorry sweetie :hugs: stupid bfn but yay to a long lp. 

Allie its good to have you back and glad you had a good time. The girls have said it all and agree it sounds like you needed to have that talk and its been good for you both. You have a lot going on in your life and it is bound to impact on your relationship. The most important thing is that you love each other and your prepared to work on it talking is so important.

Raz thank you thank you thank you oh my god I used to love Sharpe Sean Bean yum.

Hoping sorry about the bfn but hoping its just a bit early fingers crossed.

Mone sorry about your interview dont let it knock your confidence they dont sound like a good interview panel. I had a horrendous one last year really short not many questions didnt get the job but found out later that it was so odd and rushed because they had someone already earmarked for it what a waste of my time I was so annoyed. Maybe its a good sign as if your pregnant you dont have to worry about whether you take the job or not! Hope the symptoms are all a good sign.

Megg good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you.

Yogi Im sure its all fine if they were concerened about anything they would of said.

Afm: have had a busy day teaching which has been good. Its been good for me to get out of the house as well and focus on other things. Got my second councilling session tomorrow which should be helpfull.


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry mone didnt see your post about bfn but it is early so hopefully thats all it is :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Nato and Hoping boo to your bfns.... Nato im loving the new attitude though!

Mone sorry to hear about the job love...8 dpo is way to early to test in my book! I always say dont test before 8dpo!

Meggles good luck at the scan tomorrow babes!!!

Allie sounds like you guys are going through a rough patch, its good to get everything out in the open though. I think the more we bottle things up the worse off we are.

AFM today at work i realised ive screwed up a product the last two months, wont bore you wth details but the bottom line is we will have to recall a substantial amount of product...Not looking forward to my boss returning from germany tomorrow lol!!!! Now i definately wont be getting a bonus!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls I'm so sorry about my emotional outburst last night. I don't know what was wrong with me. I lay in bed balling my eyes out till after 1am. Feeling washed out and knackered today, but much calmer.
Thanks for all your support. I'm not making any decisions until after the lap and I think I just need to take one thing at a time, instead of jumping the gun and panicking about everything. Still no peak for me, and if it doesn't come tomorrow, I think I'll just give up for this month as lap is in 20 days time and I obviously don't want to be very early pg whilst someone digs around in there, however unlikely it is.

I think I might have cystitis. It's really burning and I feel like I need to wee all the time. Anyone know of any natural cures? The last thing I feel like doing tonight is BDing Might give it a miss!

Nato, your post didn't upset me at all. I was crying cos I was overcome with how kind you were being. Thanks so much petal. I might give the clinic a ring and see how often I would have to go there to see if it's doable.
Balls to the BFN! That has to be the most evil looking evap ever! I'm still not totally convinced, I would do another tomorrow if AF hasn't arrived.

Hoping, I'm hoping you're not out yet and I still have my fingers crossed for you!:thumbup:

Mone sorry about the crap i/v. They sound like knobs and very unprofessional. Reckon they've done you a favour though, you wouldn't want to work for a company like that anyway. How exciting about your symptoms! I swear you are the most fertile person I know. I have my fingers crossed for you:happydance:

Raz I rather fancied Sean Bean in Lady Chatterley's Lover. I like a bit of rough I do!
Keep us updated about your doggie. I'm excited for her and her new little pups arriving!

Allie sorry to hear about your conversation with Alex. Are you sure it's not just because you're both going through so much stress at the moment? You're having to deal with a lot with your parents and the whole ttc business. I really hope it's just a little blip that you'll get over when things calm down a bit.:hugs:

Ha ha at Hearty posting Nato's test on the gallery. You sneaky little devil!:haha:

Megg best of luck for your scan tomorrow. I can't wait to see another pic of bubs:happydance:

Good luck with your counselling session tomorrow Lucy!:thumbup:

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Hey girls I'm so sorry about my emotional outburst last night.

sugar, that has just made me feel so much better, without you realising it. I just had a major meltdown in class. I feel so embarrassed about freaking out 

you dont need to worry sugar. you are in good company mate. You freak out, then i will freak out. 

I dont want to say what happened as it will push another disco testers buttons badly and might well upset them. i am still fine about the BooFN though. Weirdly. 

having my tea, then coming back x


----------



## MinnieMone

Sugar, please don't apologise for being upsetting, it is so natural with everything you are going through. we are all here to listen and support through the BFP, BFN's, hurdles we are all jumping over. We ALL understand. We get through it how we can, good and bad days.

Nato - Sorry you had a meltdown, don't feel embarrassed. My shrink says I have to stop feeling shame. I told him I felt shame over my mc's, he said that was a very unusual statement to make under the circumstances. I said it IS my feeling, among a myriad of others, and now I felt embarassment over feeling ashamed. I can understand if you don't want to share, but we are here if you do.

I just had 2 MASSIVE fajita's (not fanjita's). phew.


----------



## MinnieMone

Sugar forgot to say I am the cystitis queen. You need to drink pints of water (with a little bicarbonate of soda in if you can't get to a chemist), also cranberry juice is great. Over the counter remedies cymalon in best, BUT if you have any blood in your urine, or it is cloudy, dark and smells really strong, get yourself to the GP quick as any bacteria can go back up to your kidneys, and you will neet antibiotics. You will feel it as a dull ache just below the back of your ribcage if it gets there. Tell your surgery you have cystitis badly and they will see you for an emergency appointment.

In the meantime a hot water bottle between your legs will stop the stinging if you have it - and try and pee as much as poss, even tho' you won't want to.

Preventatively, wipe front to back (and femfresh each time too if poss), empty your bladder before and immediately after sex and use lots of lube if you can. Any bruising thru' sex can cause it or exacerbate it as what happens is the bruise can bleed, bacteria enters and then travels up.

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar please dont apologise thats what we are all here for the good the bad the ups and downs.

Nato sorry you've had a rough time here if you need to unload :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

thanks girls, I don't know what I'd do without you.

Nato sorry to hear you had a meltdown too. I blame the full moon! Hope you're feeling better:hugs:

Mone, I did read that as fanjitas:haha: My god you are cystitis queen! I blame lying in bed after BDing for 30 mins without weeing. I've lost count of the number of times I've been to the bog, only to trickle out a tiny bit:growlmad:
I'll ring the Docs if I've still got it bad tomorrow. Thanks for the advice hun:hugs:

I'm off to watch come fly with me for a laugh. Later!


----------



## grandbleu

I agree with the full moon...on other threads too everyone is just a mess and crying...*Sugar* and *Nato* - I totally had a breakdown in class...FULL MOON for sure...

*Allie* - wow what an intense conversation...the fact that you are so open with each other is really good...you do change a lot in your twenties but you can still make it work...it will be different but it can still be a good partnership and marriage if you both want it. Environment can have a huge effect...is it possible to move back to where you both love it more and life seemed simpler in CO???


----------



## grandbleu

*Minnie* - great advice for preventing and getting rid of UTIs! 
*
PS. TMI for TTC QUESTION*

Spoiler
OK so we DTD tonight and I stayed still for more than an hour and Oed after so that would help the sperm toward their goal. Now it's more than two hours later and I have to do things like eat dinner...study...etc. and I'm moving around and I just majorly leaked a bunch of stuff out! *Question*: Do you think that there's still enough sperm left in me to catch an egg or did I blow it by letting some leak out (it was more than an hour later). I usually try to do the sleep over method but it's not always possible. Tell me it will be OK! (or be honest and tell me the chances are slim) :shrug: TIA


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, sounds like things are progressing nicely. I don&#8217;t know about the uterus question, but if the doc didn&#8217;t think it was an issue, I&#8217;m sure it isn&#8217;t. Look at you, almost 10 weeks!

Mone, you have a very interesting chart. It is too early to tell yet as you already know. The job interview sounded awful. Chalk it up to practice. Don&#8217;t forget that it is a two way street. They were interviewing you as much as you were interviewing them. The fact that you weren&#8217;t asked the questions you were told you would is telling of the kind of company they are. It sounds like they weren&#8217;t a good fit for you.

Ha ha at fajitas! I read fanijitas as well!

Amber, your symptoms sound promising. Still keeping everything crossed for you!

Lucy, I&#8217;m glad you got out of the house. I hope counseling goes well tomorrow. 

Ah Vic, how sucky! Tomorrow will be a hard day for sure. You&#8217;ll get through it. You&#8217;ve been through worse. Damn about the bonus though. Damn, damn, damn.

Sugar, never ever apologize for your emotions. They are all valid and all welcome here. It was a crap day for you. Fair enough. I think you have a good plan in place. Wait for the lap and then take it from there. You are only able to put one foot in front of the other. You&#8217;ll come to the right answers in time. Listen to Mone about the cystitis. 

Nato, blah at major meltdowns. Especially in class. If you want to share, I&#8217;m open, even if it would push my buttons. If you want to PM, I&#8217;m around to. If you just want to forget it, I&#8217;ll forget it too. See, I&#8217;ll follow you. In fact, tea sounds good. Going to make some now. Green tea of course for ewcm.

Oh no Liz, you too? Meltdowns all around. I might have to follow even though I&#8217;m alone at home right now. Does a meltdown count when no one is around to witness it? 

Tim&#8217;s 37 year old cousin was just diagnosed with breast cancer. She is having at least one breast removed plus radiation and chemo. She&#8217;s waiting to see if it is a certain type of cancer. If it is, there is an 80% chance it will spread to her other breast and ovaries. I just emailed her to tell her we loved her. I also told her about my mcs. She told me she is terrified now that she will never have children. A reasonable fear. One I think we can all relate to, cancer or not. I&#8217;ve decided that I&#8217;m never quitting this journey. I don&#8217;t know how I&#8217;ll get my baby, but I&#8217;m going to get him/her. I&#8217;m going to tell Tim&#8217;s cousin that there&#8217;s lots of ways to have a baby and I&#8217;ll help her get hers too when the time is right. 

Ok, off to make my tea.


----------



## heart tree

Liz, my understanding is that the majority of the sperm make their way through the cervix in the first few minutes. The stuff that leaks out is the semen - the fluid the sperm swims in. I think you are 100% fine. In the future, there are always soft cups!


----------



## MinnieMone

bleu - I was watching a video the other day 'sperm journey' or summat (I'll try and find it) and it said that the sperm enter the cervix very quickly if the conditions are right, ie the cm is ew or watery, the weaker or damaged sperm get left behind and of those that enter only around 200 or so actually make it to the egg in the fallopian tube. (I hope I got that right). As hearty said the remaining secretion will be mostly the stuff they swim in, which I think becomes more fluid, hence why it seems to gush out. The average ejaculation is only about a teaspoon full apparently!

I've never stayed up on pillows for longer than about 30 minutes, unless I have a cup of tea and heat magazine handy, and I've had 5 pregnancies since autumn 09. Think about those who aren't trying to get pregnant but do it standing up (something I've never been able to perfect!), they still get pregnant and I bet there's no propping on pillows then. You will be fine hun.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Hearty* and *Minnie* - I was so sad when I "leaked" thinking..."there goes baby" but you guys have made me feel much better! :) glad everyone is so well researched :)

So it's just the rejects and extra stuff that ahem! fell out...very good...I'm feeling much more PMA and feel like we still have a chance this month then. 

*Hearty*- I think meltdowns count even if you are alone...I would prefer solo meltdowns to public ones any day! :hugs: So sorry about Tim's cousin...I can't even imagine. In my TTC journey, well, all my anguish sort of pales in comparison to that kind of news. Definitely puts things in perspective. Makes the journey easier to bear knowing how lucky we are to have health on our side. I hope they will cure it and won't have more damage to any fertility. I feel so sorry for her. It's good you let her know how much you love her.


----------



## heart tree

Mone, it's called the Great Sperm Race! I haven't watched it all, but what I have seen is fantastic, and slightly hilarious! It has many parts. All can be viewed on You Tube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM

Liz, sometimes I wonder if I have health on my side given my diagnosis. I've been given such different opinions about whether or not it caused my mcs. But you are right, I certainly am not facing what Tim's cousin is facing at 37. A double mastectomy and possibly a hysterectomy. Not to mention hair loss and being very sick. It's a scary time for sure and does put things in perspective.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks so much for the link...I'm already watching it and I'm hooked...very cool.

Sorry *Hearty* - I forgot that most of us have diagnosed or undiagnosed issues with fertility...I didn't mean to make light of that by saying we have health on our sides. I guess the cancer word is just very big and scary...plus breast cancer is not simply about fertility but also about womanhood as a whole...it is a very tough cancer physically and emotionally. :hugs: I hope that makes sense now.


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - If its me... Don't worry about pushing my buttons. I suspect its not though. I don't get my buttons pushed easily. So, I'm here for you to rant to. In fact, I encourage it. I'm very curious! I'm really sorry it was a rough day, sweets!



heart tree said:


> Liz, my understanding is that the majority of the sperm make their way through the cervix in the first few minutes. The stuff that leaks out is the semen - the fluid the sperm swims in. I think you are 100% fine. In the future, there are always soft cups!

This is 100% correct... In fact, my FS says that lying around for more than 5-10 minutes its an utter waste of time because nothing is going to go anywhere after that initial few minutes has passed.


----------



## heart tree

Liz, you made sense before! I don't even pretend to put myself in the same category as someone with breast cancer. Personally I feel conflicted if I have health on my side. It is weird because I've always been a super healthy person. To be told that the one thing in my body that isn't healthy is my uterus has been such a blow. But I am healthy otherwise. I plan to live a long life with a family in tow. 

The video is great, but makes you wonder how anyone was ever conceived.


----------



## heart tree

Woo hoo Megg! Nothing I like more than being 100% correct. Although being 105% correct is better I suppose!


----------



## hoping:)

:hugs: to all those who are having melt downs. I've been an emotional knap-sack as well. I've been crying while watching commercials and getting on DH about stupid things like I didn't like his tone of voice when we were talking about a new piece of furniture we bought:dohh: 

Nato- if its me don't worry about pushing my buttons either... I am very curious to know what it is as well!


----------



## MinnieMone

Hearty, I haven't seen that one, but here's the link to the one I mentioned...

https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/program.html

I'm so sorry re your friend.

Hoping - could the irritability be a sign of an imminent BFP? mmmh

Nato - hope you are feeling a bit better. We are all wondering if it's our buttons eh.


----------



## jenny25

girls i have found my wedding dress :D:D:D xxx


----------



## jenny25

have a look :D:D:D
 



Attached Files:







3066.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## hoping:)

MinnieMone said:


> Hoping - could the irritability b... 14 dpo.
> Jenny- that dress is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Jaymes

Jenny, I totally LOVE that dress... I got married in Las Vegas, and didn't have a special dress at all. It kind of bothers me sometimes.

Sorry about all of the meltdowns. I totally get it!

<3 to all you people!


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous dress! :)

Hey, Jaymie! Nice to see you, love!


----------



## grandbleu

BEAUTIFUL *Jenny*! I really love the neck part.


----------



## jenny25

thanks i just emailed it to the dress maker so hopefully she can make it for me at a reasonable cost xxx


----------



## Jaymes

(whispers) I've been Lurking


----------



## VGibs

I may kill my OH. I was up all friggin night because his snoring last night was UNBELIEVABLE so we get home today and I want to lay down and watch some Discovery channel and he comes in and snuggles up to me...and falls asleep...AND MOTHER EFFIN SON OF A BITCHING STARTS SNORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do not even have a couch I can sleep on because we are moving and the couch is at the other house. So now I am going on 3 hours of sleep in 24 hours and there is his big stupid body asleep in my bed after he got almost 9 hours last night. I just want to smother his dumb ass!


----------



## heart tree

Mone, I'll check out the link. Thanks!

Amber, sorry you are feeling so irritable. Why oh why do PMS and pregnancy symptoms have to be the same???

Jenny, the dress is AMAZING! I love the top part. Stunning!

Hiya Jaymie! Thanks for the card, I just got it!

Virginia, nothing like the rage of a pregnant woman. Your husband better watch himself. So when the baby cries in the middle of the night, you can tell him he owes you.


----------



## grandbleu

Just watched the sperm race - Um ... it was excellent but I am officially never getting pregnant LOL! I am pondering why there is overpopulation now...:shrug:


----------



## VGibs

Rage is one thing ya....Im having my own little meltdown at the moment. I am very painfully lonely these days. I parted ways with my best friend for many reasons the main one being this pregnancy, my other close friend has completely changed her life and has really not been making as much of an attempt to keep our friendship as I have been. And my SIL who used to be very very close to me wants nothing to do with me now because I am pregnant and she lost her baby. I honestly have no one to go to a movie with, or just walk around the mall. I spend most of my days alone and with my daughter. I find now that when my daughter is away I am just very very lonely. My OH is always there but sometimes you just need a girlfriend ya know? Tonight what got me was that i was getting excited to maybe go out and have a drink after the baby is born but I have absolutly no one to go with. Im just hurting...no one had a baby shower for me...and no one has asked me even how this pregnancy is going. Its a very very lonely time.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Virginia, I'm so sorry honey. I'd have a drink with you if we were closer! :wine:

Girlfriends are extremely important. Are there any mom's groups you could join? Any places that do yoga with babies or something like that once the babe is born? You definitely need a support network.

:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Mom groups kind of make me nervous. Im the mom with the pink bangs and the tattoos on her back, none of the Moms talk to me. Like there is a group I go to with the parents of the children in my daughters class. Not one of the other parents has ever even said hello to me. Im the only Mom who works, and I am the youngest Mom there. Until I was with OH I was the only single parent. It is pretty clear that I don't fit their mold. They went so far as to ask me to not be in a picture they were having in the paper because I did not put out a "good image" of their little group. Pretty darn sad if you ask me.


----------



## heart tree

Wow, that is CRAP! You should move to San Francisco. You would be very normal here. Lots of tattoos, piercings, pink hair and alternative lifestyles. I'm so used to being in such a progressive place that I forget there are places where you wouldn't be accepted. Blah. I don't blame you for wanting to steer clear of them. I would too. 

Is there any place you feel comfortable? Are there any places that attract like minded people like you?


----------



## VGibs

Not really...small town Ontario is as small as it gets. Its better when racing season is on (my family drives vintage race cars) then I have a ton of people around all the time and no one cares what color your hair is when you can put a helmut over it haha


----------



## heart tree

Being different from the norm is never easy, but it's great that you are being yourself. I'm so sorry that you've lost so many important relationships. I wonder if your SIL will come around in time. 

I can't imagine what it must be like living in such a small town. It must be very difficult. When is racing season? Sounds like a lot of fun. And you'll have a new baby to show off at this one. 

How are you feeling physically? You could give birth any day now!


----------



## Dazed

Oh Virginia, I'm sorry your feeling so alone. If I still lived in upstate NY I would so visit you and have a drink! I know how you feel about not being the "norm" and being left out. All I had was gadged earings and an industrial (as well as others you couldn't see) and I was the freak around here. 
I'll tell you what, I'll get a passport and next time I'm heading up we can meet at the falls for a drink. :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Wow Virginia... That's such shit! :hugs: I'm so sorry! I wish I lived near you! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I guess I can add to the list of meltdowns. My mom was acting very manic (for those who don't know she struggles with bipolar) so Alex and I took her in for the night to give my dad a break. She was acting manic and eventually Alex called the ambulance to get her evaluated. I watched my fragile tiny mom, shaking and begging these men to let her stay and go in the morning....be taken off on a 72 hour hold (a la Britney Spears). :cry: It was heartbreaking. I know she's getting care she needs but I feel so guilty and so bad for her. Props to Alex though, he really took charge and is being really sweet.....:cry: Of course my worry is my mom's physical health and hoping the stress doesn't affect her too much with her astronomical cholesterol...


----------



## Megg33k

Oh goodness, Allie! That must be so hard to see/deal with! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!


----------



## Allie84

Nato, sorry about the BFN. The boofn. You have the worst ICs ever...demand a refund. :hugs:

Hearty, oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about Tim's cousin. And so young! :( It does put things in perspective.

Hoping and Mone, your symptoms sound promising! FX it's a BFP for you both.

Sugar, I'm happy to hear you're feeling better today. I think you'd be an awesome counsellor btw. You give such level and thoughtful responses to everyone just like our other therapists, Hearty and Nato! 

Megg, I'm looking forward to a scan piccie tomorrow. Good luck. :hugs:

Virginia, I'm sorry about your crappy little town mom's group. You sound like you're better off without them!! I also really value my girlfriends and can identify with you as I feel a huge void ever since moving away from them. :hugs:

bleu, I never lay down for long after BDing. I've often wondered if it's my downfall but I guess we needn't worry. 30 minutes would be a miracle in my case. I just hate the icky feeling so I only wait a few minutes. Don't worry, you're not out!!

Lucy, I'm happy you enjoyed your day teaching!

Mone, wtf at that job interview...I like what Hearty said about it also being you interviewing them...and it seems like you've hada lucky escape. 

Thanks girls for the comments about Alex and I. Reading your perspectives really helped me with mine. I'm going to take your advice and try to keep the dialogue going.


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> Oh goodness, Allie! That must be so hard to see/deal with! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!

Thank you. I almost didn't tell you guys because I thought you were going to be like "Wow, it's just one thing after another with that girl!!" But then I tell you ladies everything....

I swear it started with my miscarriage in April and my life has been getting worse ever since. 

ETA: We've spoken on here about how many of us have fear of flying....myself included to some extent. Well, last weekend I was doing that thing where I scan the passengers to convince myself it can't be time for all of them to die. Anyways, I couldn't get over my anxiety the way I usually do and one of our flights was in a small plane and I was just absolutely convinced we were going to crash. It was turbulent and the plane was swaying a lot on landing and I was thinking "Well, this wouldn't surprise me. Not the way my life is going." How sad is that? 

But I suppose nearly all of us here had crappy 2010s (miscarriages).


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness, Allie! That must be so hard to see/deal with! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!
> 
> Thank you. I almost didn't tell you guys because I thought you were going to be like "Wow, it's just one thing after another with that girl!!" But then I tell you ladies everything....
> 
> I swear it started with my miscarriage in April and my life has been getting worse ever since.
> 
> But I suppose nearly all of us here had crappy 2010s (miscarriages).Click to expand...

Oh, sweetie! We'd never be like that! Silly girl!

My 2010 went that way... It actually started with the MC in Dec 09 and then just got worse and worse and worse for a solid year. At the year mark, things got better! I found out about my loss on Dec 1, 2009... On Dec 7, 2010, I had my egg collection that led to Ixxy! Maybe you're only in for 1 year of awful! You deserve better very soon!


----------



## VGibs

Thanks guys!

Hearty - Well ya I am gearing up for labor here soon...Im loosing my plug right now and am having lots of little contractions. On a good note..OH is sleeping on his yucky old "bachelor" couch tonight so I can try and get some rest


----------



## VGibs

Oh! I forgot I wanted to let anyone add me to Facebook who is curious about when I will be going into labor because I promised my family in Scottland that I would update on FB when the time comes...

So here is my email so you can add me if you want [email protected]


----------



## heart tree

It's one thing after another with the world, not that girl! Allie you are dealing with some of the toughest stuff out there. It sounds like you and Alex did the right thing with the 72 hour hold as hard as it must have been. How sad for your mom. It must be so hard for her to go through life with these ups and downs. I can't begin to imagine. Her health is something to he concerned about. Luckily they will be monitoring her during the hold. It's a small amount of respite for you, Alex and your dad while she's gone. Try to take some deep breaths. Maybe do some yoga. Or maybe just crash out in front of a movie. You all need the break.


----------



## VGibs

Allie - My mom is bipolar as well. As is my sister. I definately know what your going through.


----------



## heart tree

Woo HOO!!! Virginia's going to have her baby soon!!! So excited for you! Hope you get a nice restful sleep tonight honey.


----------



## VGibs

heart tree said:


> Woo HOO!!! Virginia's going to have her baby soon!!! So excited for you! Hope you get a nice restful sleep tonight honey.

haha Me too. It could be next week though. Its getting close either way.


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! Losing your plug! :yipee: C'mon Marie-Eve!!!


----------



## heart tree

Megg what time is your appointment tomorrow? Can't wait to see a new piccy of Ixxy.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, girls. :hugs: Of course she called me and her blood pressure was super high and the Drs. were giving her intraveneous drugs for it..she's really mad at me, which is to be expected. I'm more worried about her blood pressure now.

Oh, wait, I have more!! Dana, my long lost sister, called me. She never got back to me about me being in CA...not even a text all weekend. Today I texted and told her it hurt my feelings not to even get a response. Well, she called-first time we've spoken-and she shared that she doesn't want to have to make the effort, she wants dad especially to come to her because she feels slighted that he never found her and thinks he could have. I explained that he didn't even know her name and her family told him to stay away..but she expressed he could have kept trying over the years,which was true. She was in foster care from age 8 with no way to find us. Heavy stuff.

Virginia, omg, it's getting so close! How exciting. Our first baby on this thread. :) So it could still be next weeik? I'm not overly familiar with labor but if the plug is going that means it's starting, right?


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg what time is your appointment tomorrow? Can't wait to see a new piccy of Ixxy.

Its 9:15am my time... So, 7:15am for you. I should have an update by 10am my time... I would think!



Allie84 said:


> Thanks, girls. :hugs: Of course she called me and her blood pressure was super high and the Drs. were giving her intraveneous drugs for it..she's really mad at me, which is to be expected. I'm more worried about her blood pressure now.
> 
> Oh, wait, I have more!! Dana, my long lost sister, called me. She never got back to me about me being in CA...not even a text all weekend. Today I texted and told her it hurt my feelings not to even get a response. Well, she called-first time we've spoken-and she shared that she doesn't want to have to make the effort, she wants dad especially to come to her because she feels slighted that he never found her and thinks he could have. I explained that he didn't even know her name and her family told him to stay away..but she expressed he could have kept trying over the years,which was true. She was in foster care from age 8 with no way to find us. Heavy stuff.
> 
> Virginia, omg, it's getting so close! How exciting. Our first baby on this thread. :) So it could still be next weeik? I'm not overly familiar with labor but if the plug is going that means it's starting, right?

I hope things get sorted with your mom, honey! I do understand where your sister is coming from... but it sort of sucks. I hope that you all find a way to meet up soon!


----------



## heart tree

Allie I'm sure Dana has all sorts of issues around what happened to her. I can certainly see her side of it. Wow, there is just sooo much going on for you right now! How are things with Alex? Times like these can test a marriage. Not all husbands would be able to deal with all of this. 

Have you ever done a psychiatric hold on your mom before? It's totally to be expected that she'd be mad at you, especially if this was the first time you and Alex have done it. 

You need another mini vacation!


----------



## heart tree

Sweet Megg. I'll wake up and have an update shortly thereafter. There are benefits to being in one of the last timezones. I always get to wake up to everyones updates.


----------



## Allie84

It's true...I'm trying to defend our dad to her without invalidating her feelings and it's a balancing act. She mentioned how as of 12 she had no formal guardian and that if dad had found her we could have raised her. I told her I'd thought of that as well, and it's just an unbearable thought...and useless since nothing can be changed. But still sad as heck. 

This isn't the first time she's been on a hold but it's the first time it's happened so dramatically with an ER and calling the ambulance. When it happened before she was driven to an evaluation by my dad or Alex, but today my dad took her for one and she was deemed okay. So this was much for frightening for her I imagine. :cry:

Oh, and Alex was just a star. He took initiative and then drove along later to bring her meds and then cooked me dinner. While I cried. 

Megg I look forward to hearing all about your scan on my lunchbreak. :)

I'm off to bed...so exhausted! Thanks for listening. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Good night sweet Allie.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Sounds like its been a bit of a rough day for some of you guys so huge :hugs: to all xxxx

Allie - I am sorry your mum had to be taken in like that, it cant be easy to have to deal with that. xxx

Vgibs - Wow to losing your plug, not long to go now! Sounds like your mums group is more like a hoebags group to me. I couldnt be bothered with it either!

Megg - Good luck with your scan today hun x

AFM - Well its FRIDAY!!!! Horayy. Bit dull here at work with nothing to do so i'm worried its going to drag.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie you poor thing. Sounds like you've been through loads of crap! You did the right thing getting your Mum taken in, and I'm sure she will see that's it was for the best. Alex sounds like he's been a star. I really hope you feel that it's brought you closer together. Sounds like it has.
As for your sister, maybe it's best to try and meet up in person. There's no point in her taking things out on you, she needs to be telling your Dad all of this. It's much easier to talk in person, than over the phone. Hope things improve for you poppet :hugs:

Bleu, sorry about your meltown hun. I tell you, it's defo the full moon! I just totally lost the plot the other day and feel calm again now. Weird!:shrug: Hope everyone feels better now

Jenny, fab dress, sure you'll look gorgeous!

Virginia, sorry to hear you are feeling lonely at the mo. Soon you will have your little baby to love. I know it's not a substitue for friends though.:hugs:

:hi: Raz. I too am delighted it's the weekend. Yay! I've watched that sperm race thing too, and can't believe anyone can get knocked up. There's too much they have to go through to get there!

Looking forward to hear about your scan later today Meggles!:thumbup:

AFM I'm thinking about planning a little trip to London to take my mind off things. I've got a week off from 21st Feb, so may stay with a friend for a night or two and then get a hotel with Mal for a few nights. If any of you discoers fancy meeting up in London for a drink, it would be fab! Don't feel obliged in any way, but I know some of you live in London or fairly near and thought it might be a nice idea.
x


----------



## Dazed

Good Morning everyone.

Allie, sorry to hear about your mom, but you did the right thing.

Megg, can't wait for you scan today :yipee:

As for me, sorry I have been MIA. Having a meltdown at work and currently having a mental breakdown. Its sucks because was really feeling upbeat for the past few days and was thinking things were looking up. I know it doesn't mean that they aren't but thats just my pitty party.
Anyways, as you know I am going to the GP next friday to talk about me not being preggo yet and wanted to know if I should bring my AF chart. I have been tracking my AF for over 3 years and up until the mc they were more regular then they are now. The trend after the red line is my AF since mc. What do you think (chart below)? Should I take it to her? TIA.
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sugarlove

Dazed sorry to hear about your meltdown hun.

I think it's a really good idea to go to your Docs. I would take your chart, but be prepared for her not to take much notice of it. Anyone I've shown it to, doesn't seem to be interested but hopefully yours is different. It certainly can't hurt:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Sugar. I am prepared for her not to think anything of it, but I also want to go in prepared. I'm just sick and tired of the BS. 
Going to my nephew's 2yr b-day party tomorrow so hopefully I will be in a better mood this weekend.


----------



## Megg33k

That's such a hard situation all around, Allie... I can't imagine how on earth you're dealing with all that stress right now. Please feel free to vent anytime you need. That's immense!!! :hugs:

I would take it, Lisa... But, like has been said... They just might not care. Some docs are all about the charts. My FS loved that I charted. My previous OB/GYN flat told me that she didn't believe in charting though. So, it depends on who you talk to if they'll put any faith in anything you have to show them.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Megg. I actually find that kinda ironic actually. Working at a medical school they are all about giving the best possible care. They actually did a survey amoung the docs and found that the best care they can give is all based on what information you give them, no matter how small it is. For your OB/Gyn to dismiss that is wrong. Yes, you can make up a chart to get your way, but it shouldn't have been anything to dismiss. I think I am going to look at the Jones Institutes website (our fertility specialists) and see if they give a list of things you should bring.


----------



## jenny25

ashley i stay in the london part i could meet up with you no problem :D i could arrange something nice for us in the evening 

megg good luck today hun 

dazed im sorry your having a hard time hun i would take it to your gp i did and i took it to my gyne to show him my cycles lengths lp xxx

well i had a melt down today and yesterday im finding all this wedding stuff and a few bits really stressful and my nerves have been shot i keep feeling paniky and its making me sad xx


----------



## Megg33k

Lisa - That's a great idea! Yes, well.. my old OB/GYN was the one that didn't believe in charting and swore that I couldn't have been pregnant with my 1st loss because I "don't ovulate"... HER SONOGRAPHER WAS THE ONE WHO DIAGNOSES THE BLIGHTED OVUM! She REFUSED to look at the pics and said it was IMPOSSIBLE! :hissy: I hate her with the hate of 1000 universes!

Jen - Weddings are SO stressful, honey! Its hard. But it'll be worth it!


----------



## Dazed

Oh Jen. Weddings can be stressful. I did everything myself, but oddly enough, it wasn't stressful at all. I guess since I had been planning it for 7 years i knew what I wanted.


----------



## Dazed

Well, no info on the fertility sight. I'll research more later.


----------



## jenny25

see im trying to do it all myself at the mo with little bits with paul and he is making me stressed and i have emailed my bridesmaids 2x for their measurements and only one has given them too plus you know how i dont really get on with my sil well her sister has invited her to my hen party its bad enough i have to envite her to the wedding but god if im not good enough to be on fb then she aint good enough for my party at least i could control that x


----------



## Dazed

I know how you feel. My family had a falling out with my uncle. I didn't invite him to our wedding but I invited his ex-wife and his daughters. It was a tough decision to make. I honestly don't understand what makes people think they can invite whoever they want to other peoples party. I never had a hen party, but I always assumed that you were supposed to give a list to the person hosting it of the people you wanted there.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie Im so sorry for what you've been going through I cant imagine how hard it is for you. I think you are very brave and are doing the best by your mum also pleased you have Alex there with you he's been a star. I wished I lived near you so I could take you out for a girle day. :hugs:

Hearty I am so sorry to hear about Tims cousin how scary for her I hope everything works out and she is alright. Could she have her eggs frozen before any treatment starts. She will be in my thoughts.

Jenny your dress is beautiful you will looking stunning. Weddings can be so stressfull I planned mine in 8 months but I had my mum to help have you got anyone who can help even if its just someone can talk to. I bought a little notebook and wrote everything down, things done, things to do etc Im a big believer in making lists sometimes just writing down what you need to do can help you focus and take the pressure off. As for hen nights its tough I had someone at mine I didnt really want there but to be honest she kept herself to herself she invited people I didnt even know and they just went off she was at my wedding but only because she is married to steves best freind her behaviour was so bad (didnt ruin our day thank god just pissed every one off and showed her true colours) I dont have anything to do with her now. Its your hen night could you tell her you dont feel comfortable with her being there.

Lisa I would take it with you I would of thought the more information they have the better I know some dr's dont think like that but hopefully you'll get a decent one.

Vgibs if I lived near you I'd go to the cinema with you. Oh my god the women in that group sounds awful. Yay to getting ready to have your little one Im so exicted for you.

Sugar glad you feel better I think sometimes melt downs are needed. That week is half term so I may be going to my parents so I could come into london I couldnt do the evening but if I am home and you where free during the day it would be lovely to meet up with you.

Afm: what a nightmare of a day Ive had well morning anyway turned my alarm off instead of snoozing it so overslept missed my bus so missed my councilling appointment left two messages but havent heard back, felt rough and tired as didnt sleep so ended up falling asleep on the sofa didnt wake up untill 1pm and only because steve called to check on me. I have managed to dust and sweep downstairs. I must attempt to do the ironing before it morphs into a life form and trys to take over the world. :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, here is some info I found while searching the Jones Institues. It could help Tim's cousin.

https://www.evmshealthservices.org/index.cfm/fuseaction/site.content/type/86577.cfm#fertility

Its the bit about fertility preservation


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lisa! I'm on the bus right now but will have a look when I get to work. Will catch up with everyone then.


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone, happy friday :happydance:

Lucy - sorry your day has been blah so far. and double boo for the ironing, I never iron, EVER. Hate it so much, I must look like a bag lady when I go out.
I've been adding everyone to my facebook, but I couldn't find you, can you pm me your e-mail so I can add you hun!

VGibs - I cannot believe that the other mum's would do that, if I was there YOU would be the first person I talked to because I bet with your pink bangs and tatts you look so interesting, and bloody hell I would have given them what for for keeping you out of the pic. What a stuck up bunch. I will add you to my fb sweetie.

Sugar - I would def be up for a disco derailer meet, hope you're feeling better.

Meggs - ooooh hurry hurry hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry up!

AFM: BFN today (even tho' i wasn't going to), I think I am tricking myself into feeling pregnant (which I do, have all the usual suspects), but would have got something today so I'm most probably out. Mart always knows when I am instinctively and he said 'i don't think so babe', so I'm only going to test again now if no AF shows. Then at least I can come off the bloody steroids again.


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys...seems like we live in meltdown central...
So last night i stopped feeling LO around 10 which is odd cause she usually goes mental while im trying to sleep. I shrugged it off thinking she was having a lazy day and went to bed. Woke up at 6.30 and tried to feel smething but even though i drank and ate evrything sugary in the fridge nothing. So i freak out crying and screaming, alex gets us both dressed and drives us to the clinic where i went for my other two losses. As you can imagine i was a basket case! Anyway had a NST, they found a heartbeat but then they saw that she hasnt gained any weight this week. So shes in the 7th percentile weighing only 1.6 Kg. I have to go back tomorrow for another NST and after next weeek we might have to have a c-section. Im so tired and i really have a bad feeling. Please wish us luck that nothing bad happens.


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Vicky. I'm speechless sweetheart. I'm going to put every ounce of my thoughts and energy into this LO being ok. Can you stop working now? Will rest help you? I wish I could hug you. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Vicky* so sorry...I can't imagine...I agree with Hearty to remove as much stress from your life for these last couple weeks. I am lighting a candle tonight for others little ones so I will do the same for you as well.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh vicky sweetie you are both in my thoughts and prayers and I agree with the girls rest and try to relax. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I know how scary it is! I am thinking of you, and I know everything is going to work out ok, and you will have your little girl in your arms soon. Baby will do just fine if she has to come out early, and they will take good care of her. My friend's baby came on her own at 35 weeks in November, and she gained the weight so quickly and was completely healthy. Just try to keep positive, and know you are going to be holding her soon. :hugs: 

and just for a little smile, I am a little jealous if you get to have your baby before me, as I want this big guy out!!! lol! You could be the first disco girl with the baby :)


----------



## jenny25

vicky im so sorry hun im keeping everything crossed for you hunny xx

has anyone heard from megg ?


----------



## vickyd

Thanks guys

Im definately not going to work again till after my maternity leave id over. I called today and told them that i need to relax and unless its a matter of life or death to leave me alone.

I really hate that this is happening, i wish for once everything would go smoothly....


----------



## heart tree

Good, I'm glad you got that sorted. You don't need any added stress, especially an angry boss.

Did the doctor give you any more information? Anything that would ease your mind? How has her growth been overall? Are there such things as growth spurts? I wish I knew more about the third trimester. What I do know is that there are tons of babies born early and underweight and they end up being just fine. Right now we have no reason to believe that she won't be ok. Right now they want to be a little more cautious, but it doesn't sound like there is reason to think anything but good thoughts that your daughter will be ok.


----------



## heart tree

PS - Way easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Jaymes

Vicky, Huge :hug: I am hoping that everything turns out just fine!


----------



## Dazed

Oh vic, my thoughts are with you and I pray that everything will be fine.


----------



## vickyd

I was seen by a different doctor as mine was with a patient in labour. He said that she is small and we need to rescan every week. He called my doc who then called me and said that its nothing to worry about really and that i should go see him tomorrow to discuss. The thing is that my doc is a very relaxed kind of doc. He doesnt ever seem to stress about anything. So today i started to loose a bit of faith in him, maybe hes just too laid back???? Alex says im insane, that weve beenthrough so much with this doc that he would be the first to stress if there was a good reason. Im just feeling overwhelmed at the moment and want tomorrow to hurry up and get here so i can discuss this with him face to face.


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous girls I haven't caught up I just wanted to see how meggles n ixxy got on today n to see meggs new scan piccy .

I'll b back to catch up proper soon lov u all xxxx caz


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky, I think you should definitely talk to your doctor tomorrow. I wouldn't lose my faith in him, as I believe Alex is right. Your doctor wouldn't tell you to not worry about something if there was something to worry about. Hang in there!


----------



## yogi77

Vicky, big hugs to you, good for you for taking time off work and getting some rest :hugs:

Just checking in to see if Megg has updated yet!! Patiently waiting!


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky I'm so sorry to hear that sweetie.
Try and take it as a good sign that your Doctor isn't concerned. If he was, I'm sure you'd know about it. You're so nearly at the end, and will have your LO in your arms soon I'm sure.:hugs:

Hearty, I'm really sorry to hear about Tim's cousin. That's terrible and at such a young age too. I hope she'll be ok and that they've caught it very early. I'm sure that she's grateful she has you to help her through such a trauma:hugs:

Jen weddings are very stressful. I actually started having my panic attacks for the first time when I was planning mine. Delegate as much as you can. My Mum helped me a lot, and I gave my Dad little jobs to do, such as looking at cars. I had someone I hate at my hen do too. I just tried to be civil to her and concentrated on having a great night.

Mone, your temps still look good so you're not out yet. When is AF due?

I'm getting excited about a disco meet. We could maybe meet mid to late afternoon and then those who want to can have a drink and those who are with child can have a coffee. Whatever really, I'm easy. Let me know which day is best. I can do the 25th or 26th Feb. Wouldn't have a clue about where to meet, but I'm sure one of you Londoners can suggest somewhere centralish.


----------



## heart tree

Girls, Megg updated in her journal. All is well.


----------



## VGibs

I imagine she will be getting her tush over here momentarily to let us know whats shakin


----------



## MinnieMone

Vicky - I'm sending you loads of good positive thoughts your way, hope you get to see your dr soon, and you will be holding your beautiful little one soon, big hug x

Oooh I will skip over to Meggs journal now to see what says.

Sugar - sounds like a plan.

Lucy - thanks for the pm hun, will FR you.


----------



## heart tree

Who is meeting up so far? I'm so jealous you are going to meet each other.


----------



## VGibs

heart tree said:


> Who is meeting up so far? I'm so jealous you are going to meet each other.

I know! haha Why does no one live in this frozen wilderness with me????


----------



## sugarlove

Me, Lucy Mone and Jenny.
I really wish you lot lived closer. I'll raise a glass in toast to you!:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I might just have to fly over!


----------



## msarkozi

Virginia, Yogi and I are here too, but unfortunately she is in BC and I am in AB.


----------



## heart tree

Hey Vicky, I was just reading a few things. Some women said the the ultrasound machines can be off by 1.5 pounds. Other women said that their babies were small but then had growth spurts. If they were measuring her by her belly, I read some women say that those were inaccurate. I guess what I'm trying to say is that there is a lot of room for variation and error in the measurements.


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty would be fab if you could!:haha:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty thats what doc said on the phone. Hes not convinced with this guys measurements. We will be doing a scan together tomorrow for verification. fingers crossed hes right!


----------



## heart tree

I'm with hot Greek doc on this one Vic. Being a woman of science, you must realize how much room for error there is in interpretation. This is a science, but not an exact one. Deep breaths honey. This one is yours to keep.


----------



## heart tree

It's so quiet in here right now. 

I looked at tickets to London. They would be the same cost as IUI! Think I'll go for IUI. No offense!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hello my pretties. 

I am less hysterical today so am able to press keys and communicate. Hearty talked me in off the ledge last night. I honestly dont know what i would do without you all 

Mone - i got your FB card marked now. I had a few nasty cystitis turned kidney infections in the late 90s. Bloody hell. My dr gave me the wrong antibiotics and my kidneys nearly failed <notbeingdramaticface>. Sorry about the BooFN, you are way off being out yet - but im impressed at Mart;s sixth sense. I bet he sees dead people too. 

Sugar - hope you are feeling better. I was thinking about your meds vs ivf question and have realised i will face the same dilemma. Lets discuss to within an inch of its life when you get your lap results back. 

The moon has a lot to answer for. With its big shiny face 

Bleu, is everyone else going mentalist too then? crikey. I dont usually leave the safety of this thread but it doesnt surprise me. My sisters hospital did a study on A&E admissions and moon cycles. Everything goes lycanthropic. Even though everyone has has told you, the swimmers are swum by 20 mins max - thats all you need i have read (in contrast to the already suggested 10 mins). This month i laughed at about 3 mins and forcibly ejected most of it. Theres tmi for ya. 

Hearty, again im so so sorry to hear about Tims cousin. A point on interest though, i was reading Mr T's literature today, and he does free retrieval and storage for women with cancer. Maybe a clinic near her does the same thing? Mr T is a damned hero, i tell you. Thanks for the video link, will watch then after catching up

Hoping, you big ninny (ref: tone of voice and furniture) - trying not to laugh but big hug at the moon freaking you out too. 

Hi Jaymes - feel free to melt with us. Everybody melt now 

Gibbers - im so sorry youre feeling isolated my lovely. That broke my heart a little bit reading your post. I can relate to wanting more female friends, it sounds like you feel abandoned. I also think your SIL's behaviour might be temporary. You could keep the warmth by sending her cards or notes when events come up - it shouldnt be your job to do that, but it might help her to remember. The issue with the other mums, i can understand that. Are there baby groups that you will be able to go to with your new baby? A new set on mums to start afresh with (the other mums sound like a bunch of bitches) - younger babies might have younger mums too. You can show people that you arent in the mould they put you in - prove them wrong with being the wonderful person that you are. And you have us. I know thats not the same, but we are still a life saver i think. OMG just read that things are starting to happen. Gibbers, we love ya and cant wait to hear about our first disco baby. You wont read all this, im flapping about like a headless chicken, squawking and running round in circles. 

All of you are so nosey. I dangled a carrot though so i blame myself. Im not going to say about the content of my meltdown as the moon is still full. 

wowee Jen - congrats!!! give us a twirl. The wedding is a good distraction, but you also need to take care of yourself too, can you get some help from your family / bridesmaid?

Hi Allie - oh my, you poor bebe. How are things today? Can you be in touch with her during the 72 hours? As appropriate as the care might be, its radical and frightening for both of you. I hope that the right treatment comes out of this. I cant recall if shes in therapy or on meds, but i hope they find a way to help her. Also, its one thing after another with all of us. We are all clinging on by our fingernails, but you have extremely valid reasons to need support so the magnitude of what's happening has value. Im glad your sis called and you have an idea of how she's feeling. I think her feelings of abandonment are very much 'normal' - her feelings towards her dad will be extremely complex and not something i could pretend to understand, but i suppose the ideal would be an acknowledgement that both of you want to have a relationship. Its a massive step that she called you - do you think it would be better to call her than text in future? Maybe ask her how she would prefer to be contacted. I guess the past cant be changed, but she's actually lived that past where she's 'not wanted'. 

Megg - thats a real positive, the change round for you in a year is massive. Lets hope we all follow suit. 

Razzer, haha WOOO HOOOO it really is friday. any puppy news for us? 

Dazed - you have fallen foul of this damned moon curse too - big hug. I have sent my FF charts to Mr T whether he wants to see them or not, my experience is some drs are interested, others arent, oo which is what sugar said too. I agree. Oh yes, and megg agrees too

YES lets have a drink in london. Im in. Except i cant drink. Prob for the best. I bet i get really pissed and cry on everyones shoulders despite what i just said. OI!! stop arranging to meet behind my back. Add me to the list. I demand it. 

Luce, oops. Mebbes its your laundry thats created an alternative gravitational force thats pulled the moon out of synch. I gotta stop banging on about the moon. You need your sleep for cooking your bun. Zzzz snooze on i say

Vic: im so sorry you are feeling this anxiety - this news must've knocked you for six. I am praying for you and your little one, but i am also not forgetting that you are being monitored and looked after, which is the most important thing and you have been given excellent care so far - i think i agree with Alex in that the drs style doesnt undermine their knowledge. If he says you are ok, you are ok and he wouldnt take chances with you. When you see him - tell him you are trusting him not to do that - extra humanising and personalising your relationship cant hurt. Im extremely relieved you have stopped work altogether, if you have to, get a drs note to say they mustnt contact you at all. Just got to the bit where you spoke to the dr about the variations and measurements, he really does sound on top of it, he'd better look after you or we are having this london meet outside his office with angry villager faces on. 

some slightly useless sounding advice is here: 

https://www.ehow.com/how_5666024_fetus-gain-weight.html

https://www.livestrong.com/article/182897-how-to-help-a-fetus-gain-weight/

Mel: how are you getting on? hope your pregnancy is staying healthy

where this megg update then

I have written so much i need a lie down instead of doing the AFM bit.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - you almost made me laugh and lose the wee swimmers :blush: yep I'm propped up at an admittedly weird angle after DTD and biding my time...despite all the medical research and the lovely 10 and 20 minutes I only have to wait...I'm still a firm believer in the totally unfounded and unresearched hour in uncomfortable position to help the boys find the prize...neck is hurting! Thanks for your post...seriously I loved reading everything even the ones not meant for me :)...moon craziness is almost over ladies YIPEE! it certainly created many a meltdown....maybe petitbleu will be conceived on the full moon...crazier things have happened:shrug:


----------



## NatoPMT

oo ooo OOOO bleu, right, listen. I read that ovulations on the full moon are stronger

that might be totally unfounded and unresearched, but lets think about that and not laugh. 

:rofl: 

oops i laughed. Im still laughing at you, you fruitbat


----------



## grandbleu

Now I'm laughing but trying not to...why are laugh muscles connected to down there...now that's weird! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks for asking Nato. Doing well. I have a doctor appointment on Monday with the doctor who is going to be delivering me. I am hoping to find out what his plan is, whether it is inducing early, scheduled c section, or just letting me go to term. I am probably going to cry if he leaves me to go to term, especially since the baby is large......


----------



## NatoPMT

if you laugh rather than cry Mel, everything will come right out 

are you going to put your case for what you want, if he asks you to go term? its unlikely though isnt it? 

Someone tickle bleu. Tickle her, tickle her


----------



## grandbleu

:rofl:...nice that tears have been replaced but you are doing my swimmers no good...they have mountains and ladders and swimming pools to traverse...ejection by laughter is not part of the deal :) 

*Mel* - I agree with Nato on this laugh and baby comes out...


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Vicky! :hugs: I sincerely think your doc is probably right! I just can't wait for you to see him face to face and hear it yourself! 

I'm here! I'm so sorry it took so long to update. I did my journal and then ate and got so tired... but knew I couldn't nap till I popped in here! LOL

All is well! The heart rate was 182! S/he is so much bigger than before! :cloud9:

Pics (spoiler because sometimes the last thing you want to see is an U/S pic):

Spoiler
Full pic with heartbeat along the bottom:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5376134756_f42b05cfee_z.jpg

Cropped pic:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5375534943_3c5f008f5b.jpg


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I think I will be screaming more then anything, or higher then a kite that I won't really care, until the drugs wear off! 

I will ask him if he plans on having me go early due to the size, and see what he says and go from there. I will make sure he knows that I would prefer jumping straight to the c section and not actually having to try pushing first. I'm really hoping he will take my feelings into consideration, especially being my first time in labour.


----------



## NatoPMT

all right i know you want to hear my AFM, i will solider on in spite of my exhaustion

AF arrived today. I sprang into action, filled in my forms for Mr T, marched round to the GP's and got copies of my test results and have sent the forms off with a flourish

I am doing IVF. 

There. I said it. 

and saw my ultrasound results for the first time too, any thoughts on this:

Uterus is anteverted (normal tilt) and normal size and shape 71 x 38 x 55mm

at least 3 fundal subserous fibroids at 9x7mm, 9x6mm and 12mm - think they are ok as they arent in my lining or uterine cavity

Lining: 6mm on CD10...anyone know if thats ok for CD10? 

Endometrium is trilaminar which i havent yet googled properly but seems ok

One ovary is volume 4mls and the other 8mls

Bloody college tomorrow. Am warming up my freaking out reflexes in readiness to make a fool out of myself again.


----------



## Megg33k

That's fine for CD10, Nato... Sounds perfectly okay to me!


----------



## NatoPMT

OOOoooooOOOOoooOOOOOOOoOOOooo!!! 

just look at that scan... Congratulations on a healthy baby!!!

its not in colour though, cant see any pink or blue??


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I have no idea about your U/S results. It sounds good to me though. 

I'm so proud of you for taking the next step. You've waited long enough. Now is your time to become a mum, regardless of how the baby is made. 

Megg, gorgeous scan.


----------



## grandbleu

*BTW* - Sneezing does no favors either...but the end of the hour arrives...phew!

*Nato* - super sweet...Dr. T is the infamous egg whisperer! Your U/S sounds really normal (not an expert) but everything just seems like the right size goldilocks style. Congrats for taking the plunge and making a firm decision! 

*Megg* - Congrats! Beautiful little baking ixxy bun!

*Mel* - laugh...sneeze...laugh...sneeze...it won't even seem like labor. Seriously though I hope the doctor listens to you and your wants.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> all right i know you want to hear my AFM, i will solider on in spite of my exhaustion
> 
> AF arrived today. I sprang into action, filled in my forms for Mr T, marched round to the GP's and got copies of my test results and have sent the forms off with a flourish
> 
> I am doing IVF.
> 
> There. I said it.
> 
> and saw my ultrasound results for the first time too, any thoughts on this:
> 
> Uterus is anteverted (normal tilt) and normal size and shape 71 x 38 x 55mm
> 
> at least 3 fundal subserous fibroids at 9x7mm, 9x6mm and 12mm - think they are ok as they arent in my lining or uterine cavity
> 
> Lining: 6mm on CD10...anyone know if thats ok for CD10?
> 
> Endometrium is trilaminar which i havent yet googled properly but seems ok
> 
> One ovary is volume 4mls and the other 8mls
> 
> Bloody college tomorrow. Am warming up my freaking out reflexes in readiness to make a fool out of myself again.

Also... Saying it can sometimes be the first step! :hugs: You'll do great with it. I know you will! And, I'll gladly be your go-to girl when you need to rant or whinge... because I'll understand and be able to tell you that its TOTALLY worth doing! Don't ever feel bad about ranting or whinging during the process... Its natural! :)



NatoPMT said:


> OOOoooooOOOOoooOOOOOOOoOOOooo!!!
> 
> just look at that scan... Congratulations on a healthy baby!!!
> 
> its not in colour though, cant see any pink or blue??

I know! What gives? No color at all!!! Maybe my next will show a pink or blue tint? LOL

P.S. The next scan is Tuesday... My MW wanted to get me in as soon as possible because she likes to see people between 6 and 8 weeks for the first time. LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol Bleu! 

Nato - I am so happy for you! is it wrong for me to say congratulations on this step and bringing you closer to your baby? :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> Saying it can sometimes be the first step!

So true! For everything! When I finally said "I'm moving to California" I actually did it. Saying it out loud, to witnesses helps move you forward.

I've been practicing saying I'm doing IUI to you all, but I haven't quite said it to Tim yet. Since he's part of the equation, and he will be paying for it, I kind of have to say it out loud to him, don't I?


----------



## vickyd

Megg great news hun!!! It made me feel much better!

Nato i think its great that you decided to go for IVF. Get back some control!!! Ill be rooting for you all the way! Thanks for the links, ill be eating tons of protein from now on.

Hearty tell Tim, im sure hell support your decision 1000%. You guys have kept strong through all this im sure hes just as determined to see it through as you are.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty how much does IUI cost over there? Here its 400 euro a go.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thank you all so much. I feel all pleased with myself now i have made hearty proud 

I just showed Bleus post about the egg whisperer to John and he said 'thats what i said' I had to explain to him that bleu said that cos he said that.

I am gonna have a goldilocks baby. 

Thanks so much Megg, now i have made the decision, i am going for it. I might have a confusion over whether to try meds for a few months or go straight for IVF, but i will be getting treatment whatever happens. I might well be needing some pep talks and advice, but seeing as you are where you are right now, you are best placed to dish it out 

how are you feeling now you have seen bean again? 

pmsl at 'witnesses' - i often need witnesses to force me to do things. 

John bought patissierie valerie cakes home. I wasnt going to eat any sugar between now and ivf and how i have custard on my face. See how quickly things change? 

Hearty: Shout IUI at Tim and then run off.


----------



## yogi77

Megg congrats on your great scan, love the new picture!! 

I'm jealous of your next scan in like 4 days!! I don't think my next scan will be until about 20 weeks!!! wtf how am I supposed to wait that long!??! My friend has a doppler that I am going to borrow though. But I can just see the obsessiveness with it now...

Nato, big hugs to you and good luck on your next adventure...I think it's very positive and a great step!! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Megg that is a beautiful pic. I'm so happy for you.

Nato, great decision, looking forward to sharing the journey with you. glad you've stepped away from the ledge. Mart is no bruce willis but i think he's right. Bit sad but hey ho. I don't know anything about your scan details but I'm sure if there had been anything abnormal they would have said sharpish. 

Hearty - I'm sure Tim will support you in whatever you decide, you'll know when the time is right to suggest it.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vic and Mone. Just yesterday he was talking about all of our bills and how he wants to cut back our spending. I didn't think it was a good time to say, "by the way honey, if you don't knock me up this cycle, we need to start dishing out $1000 for IUI." 

Also, if I need surgery, it is going to cost a ton of money. Tim's so frugal with money and he's the money maker in our relationship. I know he'll get on board, but he's always been a bit against IUI and IVF in the past. Since my mcs he's been more open to the idea, but it will take some convincing. 

I need to get him a little drunk I think before I broach it. Maybe tonight. I'm not against manipulation and persuasion when it comes to getting my baby.


----------



## NatoPMT

how are ya doing Vic? 



vickyd said:


> Megg great news hun!!! It made me feel much better!
> 
> Nato i think its great that you decided to go for IVF. Get back some control!!! Ill be rooting for you all the way! Thanks for the links, ill be eating tons of protein from now on.

thats what i thought, i need to have some control over this now rather than the never ending month by month nothingness

i will root for you and you root for me. 

Root off.


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> Hearty: Shout IUI at Tim and then run off.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Oh my god, that made my day.


----------



## NatoPMT

Mel: i know they prefer not to give elective c sections, but you could also ask the chances of the baby getting into distress given your condition and his size. You could also go for the anxiety angle, and how is your blood pressure? 

haha at hearty, thats how i approach most delicate matters. Any news from florida? im gonna keep pestering you on this, if there is a question over your condition, then there;s a bigger question over whether surgery would be beneficial. 

YogiB step away from the doppler. 20 weeks is a long time to wait though, but its good that they think everything is so fine you dont need extra. Dont you have a 12 week standard one though? 

Mone, you might not look forward to it when im wailing into my wine in the pub. But i will force you into coming on the journey with me regardless.


----------



## NatoPMT

on my scan results, everything looks normal that i can see, my hormones look normal, i ovulate, john's swimmers are normal - wheres my normal pregnancy. humph. I know that IVF gives good results for unexplained, but my age will reduce that a bit. As megg said a few days ago, considering the good results that women with serious fertility issues get then this should be my time

bloody well better be or theres gonna be some skulls cracked.


----------



## heart tree

I think I'm avoiding the Florida doctor out of fear Nato.

I did just email a hospital to find out their IUI rates. They are closer to my house and I think I can convince Tim to do it if he can produce his sample at home. The other hospital I was dealing with is too far away and he'd have to do it in their office. I think he would have performance anxiety. In fact, I know he would. 

I think I'm onto a plan. I will definitely yell IUI at him and run away. Then I'll come back and yell "You can do it at home." Then I will run away again.

I might run to London.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'm off to meet with a client. Back in a bit.


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> how are ya doing Vic?
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Megg great news hun!!! It made me feel much better!
> 
> Nato i think its great that you decided to go for IVF. Get back some control!!! Ill be rooting for you all the way! Thanks for the links, ill be eating tons of protein from now on.
> 
> thats what i thought, i need to have some control over this now rather than the never ending month by month nothingness
> 
> i will root for you and you root for me.
> 
> Root off.Click to expand...

Im a bit better, i figure i can only wait till tomorrow and see what happens...
Im watching the greek xfactor which sucks big time. Every season some cypriot boy ends up winning but never actually makes something of the win.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Then I'll come back and yell "You can do it at home." Then I will run away again.
> 
> I might run to London.

:rofl: too funny.

London is calling. Can you hear it?? amannnndaaaaaaa, come and live by the riiiiveeeeer Edt: that's a bit creepy. it didnt sound creepy in my head




"Member: Is age-related infertility in the category of unexplained? Or is age itself the explanation?

Silverberg: Age itself is the explanation."

well thats taken the wind out of my sails.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - my blood pressure has been normal since the initial worry of it being high....and I don't think anything has changed with my swelling. So I don't even have that going for me anymore to help with needing to being induced early. The only thing is the diabetes and the size of the baby, which I don't know if all doctors follow the same guidelines or not?! I'm not really caring too much if I have to push him out, but I want to be early if I have to so that I'm not going to cause damage to me or the baby.......


----------



## LucyJ

Megg gorgeous pic so happy for you.

Hearty Im sure Tim will be on board with the IUI but a few drinks can never hurt. Oh and in the words of my mum theres nothing wrong with a bit of manipulation especially when they dont realise, my mum uses it on my dad now and then but always lets him think thing are his idea :haha:

Nato woohoo Im getting the pompom's out and Im cheering you along. Good for you filling out all the forms and taking the next step. Maybe you'll be one of those ladies that once the take the first step end up getting pregnant with out going through ivf.

Vicky Im glad you've finished at work Im sure your dr will do right by you and if hes not worried then thats a good thing. Thinking of you.

Having a giggle at bleu :haha: at nato while trying to stay still.

Hope it goes well mel and you get the outcome best for you.

Oh and sorry if it was my ironing causing the problems with the moon I didnt quite get round to it but I have set the board up so one step closer :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Yay amanda come to London :flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, i have been sitting on my fear for 6 months. If there is something to be scared of, it will still be there whether you know or not, but if there is something that can be done, you are holding that up from happening. There also seems to be growing possibilities that there is less wrong than you think right now. I know you know that

Mel: I hope that you get the delivery plan you want, but just found this which is interesting:

_In order to keep your delivery safe and normal, keep records of your home sugar tests so that you can prove that your sugars have been normal. Tell the doctor that he can do an HbA1c on you as you approach your due date, which will show him your average blood sugar over the past three months. Don't allow any ultrasounds to determine the baby's size, as they can be off by as much as 2 pounds or more. If your doctor seems concerned about your baby's size, visit the website www.spinningbabies.com and pay attention to your position, both now and in labor. Position is by far more important in delivering a baby than size.

Anytime your doctor recommends anything for you, any treatment or special condition of labor, first ask if this is something he does to all his patients or only those with gestational diabetes. Then ask if there is a particular reason this should be done to you, since your blood sugar has been normal. Ask him to show you the studies that back up his recommendations. Remember that your doctor works for you, not the other way around.

Good luck! Gestational diabetes is now the most commonly diagnosed "high risk factor" in America today. Every few years, they change the diagnostic criteria so that more and more women will be diagnosed. Just keep your sugars normal and remember that you are not abnormal and you are not high-risk. 
_
I assume that the size of your baby has been established, but the spinningbaby website could be useful 

Luce, i am assuming i will get pregnant in Feb too, despite it looking extremely unlikely. I dont know why i am so unfalteringly optimistic. Its absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Jaymes

OK, does a flat tire count as cause for a major meltdown? I'm off to make dinner...

:hug:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Nato for the info :)


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Saying it can sometimes be the first step!
> 
> So true! For everything! When I finally said "I'm moving to California" I actually did it. Saying it out loud, to witnesses helps move you forward.
> 
> I've been practicing saying I'm doing IUI to you all, but I haven't quite said it to Tim yet. Since he's part of the equation, and he will be paying for it, I kind of have to say it out loud to him, don't I?Click to expand...

You might have to say it, yes... Or you could write it down? :haha:



yogi77 said:


> Megg congrats on your great scan, love the new picture!!
> 
> I'm jealous of your next scan in like 4 days!! I don't think my next scan will be until about 20 weeks!!! wtf how am I supposed to wait that long!??! My friend has a doppler that I am going to borrow though. But I can just see the obsessiveness with it now...
> 
> Nato, big hugs to you and good luck on your next adventure...I think it's very positive and a great step!! :hugs:

OMG! 20 weeks?!?! I'm supposed to be seen every 4 weeks until 20 weeks, every 2 weeks from 20-30 weeks, and every week from 30 weeks until delivery! (Thought about lying and saying he said every 2 weeks until 30 weeks and every week until delivery... but they probably wouldn't believe me!)



heart tree said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hearty: Shout IUI at Tim and then run off.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Oh my god, that made my day.Click to expand...

Mine too!



NatoPMT said:


> on my scan results, everything looks normal that i can see, my hormones look normal, i ovulate, john's swimmers are normal - wheres my normal pregnancy. humph. I know that IVF gives good results for unexplained, but my age will reduce that a bit. As megg said a few days ago, considering the good results that women with serious fertility issues get then this should be my time
> 
> bloody well better be or theres gonna be some skulls cracked.

That's the attitude!



NatoPMT said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Then I'll come back and yell "You can do it at home." Then I will run away again.
> 
> I might run to London.
> 
> :rofl: too funny.
> 
> London is calling. Can you hear it?? amannnndaaaaaaa, come and live by the riiiiveeeeer Edt: that's a bit creepy. it didnt sound creepy in my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Member: Is age-related infertility in the category of unexplained? Or is age itself the explanation?
> 
> Silverberg: Age itself is the explanation."
> 
> well thats taken the wind out of my sails.Click to expand...

No way! Age is only an explanation if its causing major issues. You can't judge someone from a surface characteristic. You are in a certain age range... but that doesn't mean that your body is reacting like you're in that age range. I'm in a certain weight range and expected to have high cholesterol, diabetes, high blood pressure, breathing problems, etc... BUT I DON'T! My body isn't reacting to my weight in a way that diminishes my health. Yours may not be reacting in a way that's severely diminishing your fertility. Stats are stats are stats... Sometimes they help and sometimes they're rubbish! :kiss:



Jaymes said:


> OK, does a flat tire count as cause for a major meltdown? I'm off to make dinner...
> 
> :hug:

Yep! When you're female, ANYTHING can count as cause for a major meltdown... When you're a heavily pregnant female, there doesn't even have to be a reason! :winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

Ive decided I need some fairly fancy british swear words to try out when Im in labor....ladies help me out with this one.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not Brit... I only pretend to be online! :rofl:

Someone who is pregnant asked me if they told me the sex today! :wacko: I'm 8.5 weeks... How would they do that?


----------



## heart tree

Ok bossy Nato, I just emailed Florida docs office.

I'll make a deal with you. The next time Tim has to go to London for business, I'll go with him. And then you all have to make a point of meeting up with me. Promise?

Virginia, I'm not British, but what about bollocks?


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> I'm not Brit... I only pretend to be online! :rofl:
> 
> Someone who is pregnant asked me if they told me the sex today! :wacko: I'm 8.5 weeks... How would they do that?

For real? Thats kinda of um.......dumb.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg - yes yes yes, you are so right. I shouldnt have an FSH of 5.5 at 39, but in your face i do. (not your face, age's face) although i am scared to get it done again. I look my age tonight though, where the fuck did these wrinkles come from. They have literally just turned up out of nowhere. Gotta step away from the magnifying mirror. 

Gibbers, hahaha you lunatic. I just dont know what words we use that you dont. Bosoms? thats not a very powerful word, you might want something that packs a bit more punch. Like twat. If thats particularly british

Arse.
Knob. (also knob off)
Shagging hell.
Wank. (also wanker)
Shite. 

You could string a few together, such as calling someone a skanky arsed pillock 

I love that you are preparing a plethora of expletives. I read the dictionary to get new words, then promptly forget them. If you use any of these words in the heat of the moment, i will draw up a certificate congratulating you on the appropriate use of British swear words in context and send it to you.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> I'll make a deal with you. The next time Tim has to go to London for business, I'll go with him. And then you all have to make a point of meeting up with me. Promise?

DEAL

i am the boss of you. And sparkly is the boss of me. So this is making sparkly omnipotent. We better keep our eye on that, it could get out of hand. 

well done. I am proud of you right back


----------



## NatoPMT

Gibs, twattery is a good one. 

Context: stop this twattery and get me my epidural, you dozy wench

that might not go down and you dont want offend the wench with drugs, its just an example


----------



## Megg33k

See? You're already defying your age... I'm certain you will continue to do so... all the way to a baby! :)

Yes, Virginia... quite dumb. lol


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty that is a promise.

Vgibs nato has given you some good words to use there.


----------



## heart tree

Loving twattery. Will use it tonight. 

"Tim this twattery must come to an end. Knock me up or we're doing IUI you wanker."


----------



## heart tree

Just got an email. Doc's office said the doctor would be calling me to discuss my records. She didn't say when he would call though. 

Shite.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dont say twattery to the florida dr. 

shit shit shit. This is good. You have forced the hiatus into forward motion. 

Whatever change this brings hearty, we are here for you, and i hope with all my hearty that we are celebrating. 

Not saying when is not fair. She should say today, or this week, or SOMEthing


----------



## heart tree

I know. She should tell me when he'll call. He got my records a few weeks ago. 

Oh well, I kind of like being in denial anyway.


----------



## NatoPMT

right, get back in your hole, pull the hatch closed and sit there, in the dark, assuming that nothing is ever going to happen and it will be 21 January 2011 forever (If thats the right date. Not 100% sure it is.) 

Thats what my friend cherie would call twattery as well. As in mentalist twattery. My favourite.


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, I'm glad you called the doc. 

Nato... Look at you taking charge.

Megg, loving the scan pic. If it was anyone other than a bnb chick, I think I would sulk.


----------



## NatoPMT

i know, anyone would think i was in charge 

whats going down with you dazed.


----------



## heart tree

Dazed watch out, Nato is now my boss, and since she's in a take charge kind of mood, she might become your boss to.


----------



## Dazed

Still having my little pitty party Nato. Otherwise good.

Amanda, I don't think I would completely care if Nato became the boss of me too. I would just have to make sure I have a straight jacket handy! She might try to use one of us as a squirrel lure and glue almonds on us.


----------



## heart tree

:rofl:

Ha ha Lisa! She might also make you POAS. Watch out.

Look at us, already starting a mutiny against our boss.


----------



## Allie84

Good evening lovely ladies (or simply Hearty as she's the only one around by the time I get on here)! 

I don't think I've ever laughed out loud so much reading this thread as I have done the past 10 pages....the vision of Hearty yelling IUI at Tim and running away is STILL making me laugh!!!!! :rofl:

Anyhoo....

Well done Nato and Hearty at making things happen! You are both inspiring!! Nato, I think doing IVF is a great option and you have a great chance at success with your amazing FSH and good sperm, etc. I am super optimistic for you. And Hearty, I'm really proud of you for for emailing the Florida doc. And contemplating IUI. I wish the nurse would have said when he'd be calling you, though. Anyways, well done. :hugs:

Megg!!! Congrats!!! Your scan pic is a beauty. :hugs:

Vicky, thinking of you and the LO. :hugs: Good luck tomorrow...I think your DH and the Disco girls are right that if your regular doctor isn't worried, there's no reason to be right now. He may be laid back but he still adheres to the hippocratic oath and also knows what he's talking about.

bleu, hahahaha at being propped up for an hour on BnB trying not to laugh. :) Yes, laughing somehow always makes it come out.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, AFM my CBFM has stopped asking me for sticks as I've gone over the 20 this cycle. I think the monitor is telling me nature doesn't want me to be preggo at the moment. So be it. I saw my photos of California and I look like I've aged 10 years in the past few months. With stress it's no wonder my ovaries aren't cooperating!

Oh, and I'm super jealous of the London Disco meetup but happy we've all grown so close!! One day we're going to do that cruise we talked about last summer.....

We're going to visit my mom at the hospital in a bit so I will let you know how it goes. Nervous!


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> Megg - yes yes yes, you are so right. I shouldnt have an FSH of 5.5 at 39, but in your face i do. (not your face, age's face) although i am scared to get it done again. I look my age tonight though, where the fuck did these wrinkles come from. They have literally just turned up out of nowhere. Gotta step away from the magnifying mirror.
> 
> Gibbers, hahaha you lunatic. I just dont know what words we use that you dont. Bosoms? thats not a very powerful word, you might want something that packs a bit more punch. Like twat. If thats particularly british
> 
> Arse.
> Knob. (also knob off)
> Shagging hell.
> Wank. (also wanker)
> Shite.
> 
> You could string a few together, such as calling someone a skanky arsed pillock
> 
> I love that you are preparing a plethora of expletives. I read the dictionary to get new words, then promptly forget them. If you use any of these words in the heat of the moment, i will draw up a certificate congratulating you on the appropriate use of British swear words in context and send it to you.

I tend to use shite on a regular basis as my father has outrageous scottish parents who say that often and they also make this weird throat noise that sounds like "ech" which means a plethora of bad things. I am however writing down my new bad words.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I'm still laughing at shouting IUI to Tim too. I can't stop laughing about it!

Damn the CBFM. What crap. You could still do OPKs if you felt like it. Or you could just temp. Blah to long cycles. 

You know, some women never got a Peak on their monitor and ended up pregnant. Given that your temps weren't accurate because of your trip, you might have Ov'd and not realized it. Just sayin.

Amber, I see you in here. What's happening? Any news?


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie, I meant to ask if you decided to do the Metformin. I did a little research on it and found out that it alone can help you Ov sooner. Maybe you don't need to do all the other stuff, just that.


----------



## VGibs

MUHAHAHA I just forced OH to go out into the frozen wilderness to get me nacho chips and cheese dip. All because I made dinner and he thought I had already eaten and ate all the damn supper. Its a good thing he is cute because I would kill his french ass otherwise.


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Oh Allie, I meant to ask if you decided to do the Metformin. I did a little research on it and found out that it alone can help you Ov sooner. Maybe you don't need to do all the other stuff, just that.

Oh yeah.....well, I'm scared of the metphormin. I'm afraid of getting lactic acidosis.:wacko: I realize that sounds ridiculous but I asked the Dr. if it was safe and he mentioned this rare but fatal side effect.....and also, I don't have any hormone irregularity that this would fix according to my labs so I don't get it. I'm not insulin resistant.


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, if she makes me POAS she is coming here and holding the stick!

I've contempated asking my doc about Met. I think my cousin used it and it worked for her, but she has PCOS.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, why would he prescribe it then? I'm confused.com (credit Cazza)

I know Sparkly uses it for her PCOS and she Ov's on CD 12, 13, and 14. Seems to work for her.

Ya, if Nato tries to boss us into POAS, she's holding the stick for sure.


----------



## heart tree

Mmmm...nachos sound delicious right now. Good work Virginia!


----------



## Dazed

Well, finally picked up the OPKs. Let the peeing commence in a few days.


----------



## Megg33k

I just had to add... One of my favorite insults is "bell end"... Its like calling someone a "dick head"... The bell-shaped end of the penis! :)

I think it would sound best in a fab Scarlet O'Hara accent... "Well, aren't you just the bell end!"


----------



## heart tree

I did it!!! I shouted IUI and he agreed!! I didn't even have to run away afterwards! Though he did as he's in the loo right now. I also told him I wanted to take a trip with my girlfriend to Nicaragua and he offers to pay. And I told him I wanted to go to London to meet some of my girls. I think we are going to try and come in the spring or summer. 

I got dolled up tonight and we went to a bar for some cocktails. I'm not ashamed that I used some manipulation. He's totally on board with IUI!!! :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

OMG Hearty, that's GREAT news!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: AND Nicaragua AND London?!?! You must have been especially beautiful and charming with your femine wiles this evening. :) And of course Tim sounds like a great guy. So.....what's next? When do you start? When are you going to London? I wanna be in London too! :happydance: 

LOL Megg!


Soooo, why am I up at 2 am do you ask? (I realize you didn't ask) Well I feel really guilty and I have to tell you! You may remember Charlie, I mentioned he's my first love and we're still friends and he just had a breakup and called me, etc? Well I told him about Alex and I having some problems. :( My therapist told me explicitely NOT to tell Charlie about it, that that's a BAD BAD idea....well, it just came out when we were talking and now I feel like a bad wife. :( I probably shouldn't tell old guys (and I can't even say ex-boyfriend because we weren't officially together) about problems with my husband. I feel so icky, like I'm just messing up. Like it was unloyal. 

My visit with my mom at the hospital went HORRIBLY so maybe I'm just feeling reckless. I don't drink, but I need a drink!! 

I'm using a lot of caps. I think this means it's time for bed now.


----------



## NatoPMT

I am just getting ready to go to college so i cant write much, but stop rebelling against my authority as boss of you while i am asleep

you know who you are

i cannot believe you actually took my shouting advice hearty, Thats fucking briliant. and even brillianter that tim agreed!!! yeay yeay and yeay again

bell end is a GREAT insult. well done megg

Allie, sorry i cant say more at the mo, but this stuff happens, and your therapy is the best place to find out why so discuss with your therapist. I am here to tell you that you aren't a bad person... you are human and we all do provocative things and things we are ashamed of. Your therapist cant tell you what you should and shouldnt do, but help you work out why you did it - just cos they said dont, doesnt make you a bad person bebe

Gotta go, will be back later no doubt with tales of more public humiliation

kiss kiss


----------



## heart tree

Well it's 1:00am here. Just had a BD session and god help me, I couldn't help but think about bell end. How horrible. I actually wanted to mention it during our session. I didn't think it would go over well, so refrained. Sorry! TMI!!! :rofl:

My husband is so great. I know he's on my side and wants to do everything possible to make me happy. Sometimes it takes him a while to convince. It took 2 years until we said I love you. (I said it first). We dated for 7 years before we got married. We didn't start trying for a baby for 2 years after we got married. He always comes around but it takes him some time. He jumped right on board with the IUI topic. I told him that I could only take the drugs for a limited amount of time and wanted to speed this process along. He saw the logic in it. 

He also knows how important my girlfriends are to me. He really wants me to see one of my best mates who now lives a few states away in Seattle. He fully supports a trip with her to Nicaragua. And when I told him I had to go to London, he was on board. He even wants to meet you all! I told him he wasn't invited. LOL. He has lots of connections in London, so honestly I think we'll be coming across the pond soon. Not sure about Nicaragua though. I'd rather use the money for IUI. Then I get nervous if I'm pregnant. Not sure I want to go to an unfamiliar country in the 1st trimester. We'll see.

Allie, don't worry hon. You did nothing wrong. Did you sleep with him? NO! You simply talked to him. I agree with Nato. Your therapist can't tell you what to do and what not to do. Their job is to help you analyze why you did it. Maybe it was to feel wanted or desired. Maybe it was to flirt. I've done it. There can be a thrill. A rush. It's ok. You didn't break any vows in my opinion. Sometimes we all have to be a little reckless.

Sorry to hear about your visit with your mom. I'm not surprised it didn't go well, but I'm sorry nonetheless. :hugs:

Thanks boss Nato. I'm going to follow your advice from now on. I bow to your consult.

BTW, I got a note back from the new hospital about doing IUI. They told me that recurrent mcs aren't the same as infertility and instead of thinking about IUI, I should do tests for my mcs. I wrote back telling them that I'd done all the tests, wasn't interested in any more and specifically wanted IUI. I told them I would call to set up an appointment. So, if I don't catch the egg this cycle, we're doing IUI next cycle. I like having some control. Thanks boss for modeling that behavior for me.

Lisa, can't wait to hear about your positive OPK woman!

Vicky, thinking about you, as you already know. xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hey all, just got back.

Ok so baby is smaller than it should be, not 1.6 Kg but between 1.7-1.8 Kg when really we want it around 2 Kg. I had a NST test and movements, blood flow are great and no contractions. So doc is pleased, he told me not to get worked up about the low weight. I will be getting some steroids to help lung developement next week. Another NST test Tuesday and well take it from there. He said if baby doesnt put on weight ill be giving birth in a couple of weeks. Lets see what happens...


----------



## grandbleu

*Vicky* - that sounds like very hopeful news. So happy things are working out...some babies are just little. Here's some growing dust though :dust:

*Hearty* - WOW...what are you doing to your OH! (give me the secret recipe)...London, Nicaragua AND IUI all in one night plus some BD action...you must have some ways of persuasion :winkwink: Very happy for you!

*Allie* - Tough situation hon...I agree with your therapist that it's dangerous territory to admit things aren't going well with your OH...I know I've been in that situation before (Not with my OH but with a serious boyfriend) and it did not end well...don't want to scare you but it just invites the wrong sort of attention from your ex. There is so much going on in your life right now I can see the attraction of wanting to confide in someone that knows you so well. If you and your ex are purely friends then maybe it's fine but if there is even just a dash of attraction left over from your relationship it could get complicated. So sorry about the visit with your mom going poorly...:hugs: I'm still wondering why you have to stay in ND...Colorado seems much more lively and you said you both loved it there much more and had more friends etc. Would it be impossible to move back??? Just think a change of scene and an infusion of friends and a place you both love might help your marriage doldrums. 

*Dazed* - Good luck finding your surge on the OPKs! I really should have gotten them this month...


----------



## vickyd

Okey so caught up now!

Hearty great news about Tim!!! Although i was sure he would have that exact reaction lol!
Please dont go to Nicaragua if youre pregnant....No need to risk it, the country will still be there after you have your lo. If you guys meet up in London ill defo come, im always looking for an excuse to visit the UK!

Allie dont feel bad, ive done the same thing in the past. Were only human babes!


----------



## jenny25

Megg - Great news about your scan hun im so pleased for buba ps i think your having a boy reason being jamie's hb was that rate at your stage too :D:cloud9:

Allie - I am on metformin i have pcos and it has helped with ovulation i used to ovulated from cd21- 29 and it brought it down too cd17 before i had jamie then cd18 last month and cd21 this cycle i am on 1500mg daily i must say it is good but the side effects are harsh half the time it feels as if my ass has exploded when i go to do a number 2 it makes me have the runs alot but i guess its a small price to pay to help

Hearty - Great news about tim hun im so pleased with his agreement to iui :D and pleased too that your coming to london also :D

Nato - thats good about ivf you know we will support you in what ever you decide too do hun if i could do it i would but i need to wait too see what the clinic say currently its a 18 week waiting list at my hospital so i dont know if id get reffered to berts or not xx

well at the mo i think im 3dpo or 2 i dunno not much to really tell on tbh im abit tired and not as stressed as i had been so i think i may test next sunday just before my appointment on the monday morning . im on antibiotics again im allergic to insect bites i come up on these purple hard blotches that look like scabby purple blood so i have one on my elbow so i went to the walk in centre last night been put on the strong stuff so this is the 2nd cycle in a row i have had antibitoics 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone i missed xxx


----------



## Razcox

Will catch up with the thread later but just got a letter through the post about my gentic testing. Turns out I have balanced translocations of chromosome 13 and 14 so i am being refered to gentic counselling. Feel beyond shitty at the min and just trying to take it all in. From some reading it means there is nothing they can do and we just have to keep trying but 25% of any pregnacies i have will end in MC and its harder for me to even get pregnant because 50% of eggs are duff to begin with. :(

All my PMA has gone flying out the window and i'm not sure how much more i can take how many more times i can get knocked back......


----------



## jenny25

awww hun i dont know what too day hun where did they take the results from hun ? xxx


----------



## Razcox

We had bloods taken in Dec after the last MC.


----------



## jenny25

awww hun :(:( im sorry hun is their anything that they can do xx


----------



## Razcox

Not really its just a case of keep trying and hope the gentic dice roll in our favour. I think there is an IVF route we can go down with Preimplantation Genetic Diagnosis (PGD) but not sure if they will advise this or not or even if this would be the way to go. I am again at the mercy of the NHS as i just dont have the money to go private :(


----------



## jenny25

you know you may qualify for it hun because of this i mean we only qualify cause of our losses and because i have pcos and have hard time ovulating right so it could be a better thing that way they can analize the sperm and stuff before hand i mean you will obv have to discuss it with the doc first hun and looks at the pct in your area everywhere is different xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Razzer, just wanted to say to this:

*its harder for me to even get pregnant because 50% of eggs are duff to begin with. *

that you had 2 pregnancies last year, so you ARE getting pregnant, and the 25% mc rate (even though your rate is higher) is supposed to be the usual rate of mc, so even though this is terrible news and i hear your pain, this might not be such a massive hurdle

im so sorry for your pain sweetie.

Gotta go back to class now so will have to dance around with hearty about coming to england later xx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks Nato, i am having a bit of a wallow at my crappy gentics at the moment but i'm sure i will pick myself up dust myself off and be back in the game soon. 

Forgot to say:

Hearty - Yeah for the IUI and coming to London, i can see a big Disco get together in the offing here.

Megg - Great news about the scan chicken xxx


----------



## jenny25

im also at higher risk of mc because of my blood clotting problem antiphospholipid syndrome so i kinda hear your pain too hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Translocations are rubbish! I'm sorry, Raz! PGD is one option, but I understand what you're saying about being at the mercy of the NHS. However, there are plenty of people on BNB alone who have had successful pregnancies with translocations. I'm certain there are threads about it. And, if not, I'd happily track down one or two of them for you to talk to. I know that they would have a lot more understanding of what you're feeling right now than we do. Obviously, we're here to support you through anything... but it could help to also talk to people who truly understand what you've been told. Honestly, I can admit that I don't entirely understand the condition... and I read A LOT. So, I feel a bit lost. I bet I know more before the end of the weekend though! :hugs:

As far as this UK meetup... CONSIDER ME JEALOUS! :hissy: OMG! There is NO WAY I can convince my husband to send me to the UK any time in the near future. :(

Are you sure that we can't bring you all to the US instead? :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey you bunch on nutty girls! Have been laughing at some of the things said last night!:haha:

Hearty, yay for Tim agreeing to IUI and coming to London. He sounds like a diamond geezer that one (note the cockney talk as I'm gearing myself up for London!) :happydance:

Nato, that's also fab news about making the decision to go for IVF. I'm sure with Mr T's success rates, you'll be up the duff before you know it!:yipee:
We can bore each other on our meet up talking about clomid/IVF.

Allie, sorry your CBFM has not co-operated this month. I agree that you could continue to test with OPKs or go with signs of EWCM. Alternatively take this month out. Sometimes it's just good to have a break.
I don't think you have anything to feel guilty about with talking to your first love. It's not as if you've snogged him or anything. Just be careful if you still have feelings for him. You're going through a lot of stress at the mo, and it might cause you to do something you might not otherwise do.
I'm sure life will start feeling better for you soon poppet. I had the worst year last yr, and it already feels like it's getting better.:hugs:

Raz sorry to hear your news. I know they do the genetic testing at the Sheffield clinic I'm looking at and it's getting more common. Maybe you'll strike lucky with an NHS clinic. I agree with Nato that the rate of mc doesn't sound much higher than the normal rate, but it still must be really upsetting to hear.:hugs:

Vicky I'm pleased your Doctor is happy and doesn't think there's cause for concern at the mo. Fingers crossed she will have a nice growth spurt for your next scan.:hugs:

Jen I hope that this is your month!:thumbup:

I'm going to start looking at hotels in London. Nato or Mone, do you have any ideas as to where we could meet up? I might try and get a hotel somewhere nearby. I think I'm going to have 2 nights in London on the 25th and 26th Feb and then go and stay with my mate in Watford for another few days. I'm very excited!:thumbup:

Finally got a peak today (day 22), but I'm a bit worried about BDing now as my lap's on the 9th. What do you reckon?

:hi: to everyone else
x


----------



## NatoPMT

*Not really its just a case of keep trying and hope the gentic dice roll in our favour.*

Im sorry that i missed that earlier Razzer - can you explain any more about that? Im sorry if i simplified things, but it does sound like megg has seen this situation work out, so i cant help hoping the same for you

Re: going to the US, husband has enough points for a flight to california on his Virgin Card after that flight to australia. so we have decided to use it to go there. Hearty, we might be taking you to the US X-Factor (gotta blag some tickets first)

which americans live near there? i know that jennifer ansiton lives there for eg, but im talking about american discoers, not just americans in general. 

Sugar, after 14 years in London, and then marrying a londoner, i have some london ways now. I am all displaced without identity. Hmm about the lap on the 9th. That was my initial worry when you told us the date. If i have counted properly you will be 15dpo at the lap, so that should be ok as you will know by then? have i counted the days right? 

I am very excited about all this meeting up action too. I am all about Islington and Kings Cross so thats my preference, but i know how to use the tube so can get anywhere (except south London, i dont do south)

Mone - where abouts are you? youd better not be clapham


PS i was 9 stone and 13.8 pounds this morning - im back below 10 stone. I thought i was 10 stone and above forever and ever.


----------



## jenny25

megg i could convince hubby to be to have our honeymoon in the us  xx


----------



## sugarlove

Nato well done on your weight loss. I've now lost 11lb, but have forgotten the password to change my ticker so I'm stuck at 9lb:haha:
I've been getting Mal to measure me each week too and in just over 3 weeks, I've lost 21.5 inches in total. I'm amazed! It's dropped off my arse and hips.:happydance:

America sounds fab you lucky mare!

I'm frightened of BDing just in case I suddenly develop a long LP and a test doesn't show in time. I've decided not to use the progest this month, as I won't know where I am on the 9th. I know there's only a slim chance of getting pg anyway, particularly without progest but I'm torn. I got a dark line on OPK and can feel strong ov cramps. They are doing a hysteroscopy on the 9th too, which means poking about in my cervix. I certainly can't have that done if I were with child. What to do!:shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. I was a bit tipsy last night while I posted to you. I had 2 Aviations which are gin, maraschino cherry liquor and lemon juice. They made it with saffron gin. It was a gorgeous drink. 2 of those and I was feeling good.

Vicky, its better news than yesterday, but I imagine you are still feeling concerned. My feeling about this baby is that she is a fighter. She was determined to be conceived even in the face of Alexs toothache. She defied low hcg numbers and has gotten to 33 weeks. She is moving and there is good blood flow.Steroids will give her lungs a little boost. If you do give birth in a couple of weeks, shell be ok. Im convinced. I hope you feel a little better today.

Razzer :hugs: I wish I knew more about this issue. I will definitely do some research to become more informed. You might remember that I was also told that I face many more miscarriages as well. Ive been told its a numbers game and I just have to keep rolling the dice as well. Though my problem is different, Ive gotten similar news. You get to feel as upset about this as you need to. But I know in time youll pick yourself up again and figure out a new plan of action. Its just how women like us work. We wont get beaten down. We will find a way to have our babies. Try not to over analyze what the NHS will or wont offer you. Take one step at a time. Youll figure out a solution and well help you do it. You arent alone.

Jenny, thats good advice for Raz. I hope your antibiotics work. Good luck in the TWW.

Sugar, I dont know what I would do in your shoes. I might just go ahead and try. Like Nato said, if you Ov in the next 3 days, youll be 15 dpo by the time of the lap and hysteroscopy. That would be plenty of time to know if you were pregnant or not. But there is the progesterone issue. I might also do the progesterone just in case and stop if I wasnt pregnant around 13 dpo. I dont know, this might be horrible advice. 

Woot Woot to Nato coming to California! Its a big state but I can definitely try to meet you! Most of the other US girls are in the middle of the country or on the East Coast I think. Might be hard for them to meet us, but maybe they would. There is a US X Factor? Are you talking about American Idol? Jenny you come too for your honeymoon. Come to California! 

Im going to work really hard to get a trip to London happening. Vicky, I really do hope you come too and bring you LO. 

Loving all the weight loss ladies! Well done. I dont weigh myself. I can tell by my clothes. I made it to the gym 4 times this week and have been eating salads. My clothes feel better. 



grandbleu said:


> *Hearty* - WOW...what are you doing to your OH! (give me the secret recipe)...London, Nicaragua AND IUI all in one night plus some BD action...you must have some ways of persuasion :winkwink: Very happy for you!

The secret recipe is Friday night + cocktails + new sexy jeans + a good man to begin with. He really is a diamond geezer (credit Sugar).


----------



## heart tree

Oh, I forgot to mention the email I got this morning. Remember how I said I contacted a new hospital to get quotes on their IUI program? And they emailed me back saying I needed recurrent mc testing. I told them I'd done it all and was only interested in IUI. I also told them about my adenomyosis. This was the response:
_
Hi Amanda,

I agree that you had an extensive workup which I would review in detail. The relation of adenomyosis to infertility and Recurrent Pregnancy Loss is poorly understood. I'm looking forward to meeting you._

I feel like I'm on a roll! Feeling optimistic today.


----------



## NatoPMT

I've only lost 3 pounds and it has taken 3 weeks. You are doing SO well sugar!! 11lbs is amazing. Are your clothes feeling looser? you will need a whole new wardrobe. 

why would you suddenly develop a long LP? Am i being reckless in telling you to do everything as normal, inc progesterone? Hang on, i did count it wrong, if you have a +opk today, you ov tomorrow...youd be 17dpo on the 9th. 

i say go for it properly. 

Jen, thanks for the support on the ivf. The nhs process is a long old process, its so frustrating.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic, thats great news - you must be so relieved. I think your dr is totally on the ball and has a complete grasp of what you need. It would be amazing if you could come over when hearty does. 

Hearty, i actually want to go to SF as part of the trip. Details to follow. X Factor is coming to america, its a new show and my cousin in law is the exec producer so i am hoping to get tickets. Well done on the IUI email - does this mean that another dr will give you an opinion on the condition as well as getting the iui? The more the better, (obviously).


----------



## vickyd

Im feeling much better today! Doc made me feel more optimistic and over lunch my mom told me that i was born quite small as well, only 2.3 Kg at past nine months. Maybe we have a family tradition of having small babies who knows???

Raz sorry you have to deal with this peice of news...I really dont know much about but i have a very good friend who both her and her husband are both carriers of sickle cell anemia. They were also told that they have a 25% chance of having a baby with the disease. They tried on their own and after 3 terminations conceived a healthy baby. Now they just did IVF with PGD and managed on the first try to conceive a healthy baby. 

Hearty those drinks sound lush! well be having those in London for sure! I dont know about bringing LO, first of all i always stay with my mate in her flat in Battersea and shes not a big fan of babies lol! Secondly im sure Alex will want to do alot of sight seeing as hes never been to the UK so looks like mom will be babysitting that week! Ill defo be in London in the fall as one of my best mates from Uni is getting married.


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention the email I got this morning. Remember how I said I contacted a new hospital to get quotes on their IUI program? And they emailed me back saying I needed recurrent mc testing. I told them I'd done it all and was only interested in IUI. I also told them about my adenomyosis. This was the response:
> _
> Hi Amanda,
> 
> I agree that you had an extensive workup which I would review in detail. The relation of adenomyosis to infertility and Recurrent Pregnancy Loss is poorly understood. I'm looking forward to meeting you._
> 
> I feel like I'm on a roll! Feeling optimistic today.

Thats exactly what my doc said, although in a more "greek way" i.e rolling of eyes!


----------



## Allie84

Good morning ladies!

Yep, there's going to be an American version of the X Factor coming next year, separate from American Idol. :happydance: I'm SO excited! I will seriously fly out to California and watch it if I can. I will make it to California for a Disco meetup and can stay with my sister. :) :happydance:

Nato, I'm impressed you and DH can sit on that many airline miles. As soon as I have enough for one domestic flight I am outta there. 

Vicky, much better news this morning, which I knew it would be. It sounds like your dr has everything on track....you might be our first Disco baby!!!

Good luck to you in the TWW Jenny.

Raz, I'm sorry about your news. :hugs: I understand you feeling like crap, but also feel heartened by what Megg had to say. Never lose hope. 

Sugar, hmmm, I dunno what I'd do. I think I would BD, actually. Your drs. will know what to do if you are possibly pregnant, and none of them told you to stop trying, right?

Well done on the weight loss ladies! Honestly, I don't think I've lost a lb yet...it's just the last thing on my mind at the mo'. I even missed yoga this week but I am going to try to get the gym as I know it's good for the mind also. 

Thanks for the reassurance on my convo. :hugs: I guess I got a bit of a rush from it which is what made me feel guilty. He always makes me feel good about myself and I guess I liked that.And it was him who contacted me. But he just moved away from Colorado after his breakup so it's not like we will even be living near each other ever again even if I move back there.


----------



## Allie84

Okay I just missed a bunch of posts....

Hearty, what a great email! :happydance: You ARE on a roll!

I see Nato already explained US X Factor. OMG, Nato, don't tell me you have connections to the X Factor as you know my obsession....it's not healthy! I will react innapropriately and beg for tickets and job offers. 

Vicky, I can imagine worse things than a perfectly formed small baby. Awww. I was only 4 lbs when I was born, actually, over a month early. And I was perfectly healthy.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance on my convo. :hugs: I guess I got a bit of a rush from it which is what made me feel guilty. He always makes me feel good about myself and I guess I liked that. But he just moved away from Colorado after his breakup so it's not like we will even be living near each other ever again even if I move back there.

 Im reassuring you that just aren't a bad person, I do think you should discuss it in detail with your therapist - my opinion, which isn't your opinion obviously, is that the danger is you are focussing some energy outside the relationship, even if its a small level of fantasy and its 'safe' cos you cant see this ex. 

i think it would be good to be completely honest with the therapist and explore how you were thinking and feeling and your motivations. I have also done stuff like this in the past and then have been too scared to examine why i did it. Be braver than me (doesnt take much) 

Ahh at baby Vic. Just like her mum.


----------



## NatoPMT

uh oh. Allie, i do, i know the producer. 

<standsback>


----------



## heart tree

Nato how awesome that SF is part of your plan. My day keeps getting better!

Vicky, small babies obviously make fantastic women. Look at you and Allie! I was 3 weeks late. 3 whole weeks! And I was normal size. I wonder now if I was small in utero. How could I have been a normal size (like 8 pounds) and be 3 weeks late? Wouldn't a normally growing baby be like 12 pounds at 3 weeks late? I'm so glad you are feeling better.

And I'll take your doctor's eye rolls any day of the week.

Allie, anyone who makes you feel good about yourself is going to give you a rush. I just got a rush from the doctor emailing me back about IUI and I didn't have a relationship with him. When you've been dealing with all the stress and emotional pain you have, a little boost from someone you care about is fine. No need to feel guilty about it. You truly didn't do anything wrong. Your soul needed a little pick me up. 

Are you thinking about moving back to Colorado? I think it sounds like something worth considering.

Yes, yes, yes, come to California for a US Disco meet up. I would love to see you act inappropriately. 

Oh and by the way, we'll all be pregnant when we meet up I hope you all know.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Nato. I'm not very brave but I'll try. I only see her every few weeks and it's primarily about my parents so it's kind of embarassing to talk about other stuff. Maybe that's a bad sign about the relationship with the therapist, actually. Well, I know I won't do it again but I agree with you that focusing too much energy outside the relationship especially at a rough time is no good. Today as soon as I stop being lazy and bathe, Alex and I are going to have some quality time.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie, listen to Nato. I'm not in therapist mode right now, but she's right. You might want to explore your motivations with your therapist. 

She's my boss and I agree with everything she says.


----------



## NatoPMT

im not surprised you dont have a good relationship with her if shes telling you what to do and making you feel bad. Bugger her then, maybes just have a think yourself about what you were feeling and then be done with it

haha at hearty getting rushes from emails


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Oh Allie, listen to Nato. I'm not in therapist mode right now, but she's right. You might want to explore your motivations with your therapist.
> 
> She's my boss and I agree with everything she says.

:rofl:

you bell end


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> :rofl:
> 
> you bell end

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> uh oh. Allie, i do, i know the producer.
> 
> <standsback>

I wish there was a stalker smiley.... :fool: and :flasher: are probably the best. 

I am probably the biggest American X Factor fan to date. 

Yay for a California meetup!!!


----------



## Allie84

Hahaha! Thanks Hearty AND Nato. I appreciate and value both the therapist and friend angles. :) 


Well, my BFF will hear all about this later today and she's good at analyzing me. Maybe I'll avoid the telling off by my therapist by talking about it for an excessive amount of time and in minute detail via Skype today.


----------



## heart tree

OMG Allie, the fact that you chose the flasher is telling. Will you be inappropriately flashing the producer at American X factor in hopes of getting a job? You could have a big smiley face under your trench coat.

Who else is coming to California and being inappropriate? 

Vicky, I would love to see LO in London, but of course leaving her at home with your mom is a better idea. Don't be mad when we can't drink with you though because we'll all be pregnant.


----------



## NatoPMT

<this is about to be edited out>

edit: edited


----------



## Allie84

Figures!!! :rofl: <---at Hearty and Nato

Well, I'm off to go get ready for the day. It's 1 pm and I'm still in pajamas.


----------



## heart tree

Well one thing I can say is that it is extremely hard to be inappropriate in San Francisco. We have BDSM street fairs and running races where people run nude. We are a bunch of wackos over here. Beware.

It's a gorgeous day here. I think Tim and I are going to go on a hike and be boringly appropriate.


----------



## NatoPMT

go naked rambling. Rambling is the train spotters version of hiking. not sure if you know that

have a good day girls x


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> OMG Allie, the fact that you chose the flasher is telling. Will you be inappropriately flashing the producer at American X factor in hopes of getting a job? You could have a big smiley face under your trench coat.
> 
> Who else is coming to California and being inappropriate?
> 
> Vicky, I would love to see LO in London, but of course leaving her at home with your mom is a better idea. Don't be mad when we can't drink with you though because we'll all be pregnant.

I never need company to drink darling!!!! Im actually hoping all of you are pregnant and ill be drinking shots and toasting your pregnancy!


----------



## heart tree

Ramble on. 

Good day to you all.


----------



## LucyJ

Wow a lot to catch up on!

Raz I am so sorry sweetie I know it must be really scary for you I dont know much about it but I truely hope its not as bad as it seems and that you dont have to wait to long for an appointment to discuss things. :hugs:

:happydance: to Amanda and Vicky coming to London.

Amanda I am so glad you told tim about iui but it did make me giggle how you did it. You definitely have a decent bloke in Tim so glad hes up for everything and will bring you to London woohoo Tim :happydance: 

Vicky that all sounds good your dr sounds great. Been thinking about you :hugs: My mum was tiny when she was born but perfectly healthy and my little nephew was 8 weeks early and is doing great.

Allie I think talking to your bf is a great idea but I dont think you should feel bad you've not done anything wrong sometimes we just need that rush to feel good and to get things of our chest. Hope you and Alex have a lovely day together. Also I love your stalker tendency all good by me :thumbup:

Nato you make me laugh and you always have such wonderful advice.

Sugar I think its a tough one but I would be inclined to go for it because you have enough days between now and your appointment so if you were pregnant you would find out before the lap and dye but you have to be comfortable with it dont want you worrying yourself about it. :hugs:

Ahhh I cant remember what else I read so sorry if Ive missed anyone love you all oh yeah one thing I remember I would be up for a trip to america in fact Steve and I were thinking about having a holiday in May for his 40th birthday we were thinking S.F. it wont happen now I dont think as steve wont want me flying but then it just means we could do it another time.

AFM: Ive had a lovely day we took steves dad and his partner out for lunch and had a lovely meal then just relaxed this afternoon. I had the strangest dream last night and mel was in it some of the rest of you were there to so Mel and I were in a massive swimming pool there were loads of people around the pool but just us in it with a killer whale (yes you read right) Mel was teaching me to swim with the killer whale while this was going on a black and white collie with a bit of chestnut on him kept jumping in and out of the pool. Im pretty sure Amanda and Nato were sitting round the pool watching but they couldnt swim with the whale as they were heavily pregnant.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, I'm now getting jealous about your U.S. mtg. Sounds fab!:thumbup:

Vicky, would be great if you, Allie and Hearty could fly over here to meet up!:happydance:

Hearty great email. You'll be having IUI before you know it!:wohoo:

Nato, I'm going to look at hotels in Islington. Last time we went to London in November, I found a really nice looking cheap one in Islington but we went for somewhere else. Off to try and find it again.

I'm just about to watch the comedy awards.

Forgot to say, I had 2 small glasses of wine in the pub last night and was wasted and felt sick. I'm turning into a right light weight and feel ashamed of myself!:haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy, pleased you've had a good day. Weird dream, perhaps it means something seeing preggo Nato and Hearty. I hope so!

Would you be able to get to Islington ok Lucy?
If so, I might go ahead and book it if I find a good deal.


----------



## VGibs

*writes bell end in naughty british word book*


----------



## msarkozi

lol, somehow I don't think I am brave enough to swim with a killer whale Lucy :) Hope I was good at teaching you how to swim with the whale though!


----------



## VGibs

I would love to run away to San Fran....I would wear flowers in my hair. Mind you it would be nice to run away to London too! I could use all my new swear words!


----------



## Megg33k

Great job on the weight loss, chickadees! I'm well proud of you lot! :hugs:

:rofl: @ Lucy's dream!



NatoPMT said:


> *Not really its just a case of keep trying and hope the gentic dice roll in our favour.*
> 
> Im sorry that i missed that earlier Razzer - can you explain any more about that? Im sorry if i simplified things, but it does sound like megg has seen this situation work out, so i cant help hoping the same for you
> 
> Re: going to the US, husband has enough points for a flight to california on his Virgin Card after that flight to australia. so we have decided to use it to go there. Hearty, we might be taking you to the US X-Factor (gotta blag some tickets first)
> 
> which americans live near there? i know that jennifer ansiton lives there for eg, but im talking about american discoers, not just americans in general.
> 
> Sugar, after 14 years in London, and then marrying a londoner, i have some london ways now. I am all displaced without identity. Hmm about the lap on the 9th. That was my initial worry when you told us the date. If i have counted properly you will be 15dpo at the lap, so that should be ok as you will know by then? have i counted the days right?
> 
> I am very excited about all this meeting up action too. I am all about Islington and Kings Cross so thats my preference, but i know how to use the tube so can get anywhere (except south London, i dont do south)
> 
> Mone - where abouts are you? youd better not be clapham
> 
> 
> PS i was 9 stone and 13.8 pounds this morning - im back below 10 stone. I thought i was 10 stone and above forever and ever.

I live nowhere near California, but I could get there a helluva lot cheaper than I could get to the UK! I'd DEFINITELY come to California! In fact, I know some people in CA that would be glad to see me in their neck of the woods! :)



jenny25 said:


> megg i could convince hubby to be to have our honeymoon in the us  xx

DO IT! :)



heart tree said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention the email I got this morning. Remember how I said I contacted a new hospital to get quotes on their IUI program? And they emailed me back saying I needed recurrent mc testing. I told them I'd done it all and was only interested in IUI. I also told them about my adenomyosis. This was the response:
> _
> Hi Amanda,
> 
> I agree that you had an extensive workup which I would review in detail. The relation of adenomyosis to infertility and Recurrent Pregnancy Loss is poorly understood. I'm looking forward to meeting you._
> 
> I feel like I'm on a roll! Feeling optimistic today.

I love this roll you're on! Optimism is GREAT!


I have more reasons to not be able to afford a UK trip now... I got a new toy today... Let's just say that hubby and I no longer get to look at birthday, Valentine's day, or anniversary gifts for the year! :rofl:

I gave up my convertible for a 2010 Chevy HHR with 34k miles... Got it for a steal... But, that means back to making car payments after not even a year off! :dohh: Oh well!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5047/5379214602_53b31c9a42.jpg


----------



## sugarlove

Fab motor Meggles!:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy that dream is hilarious! You and Mel are very brave. I'm happy to be pregnant with Nato sitting on the side! I wish you could come to SF. 

Sugar you can't get too jealous. You started this whole frenzy of meeting up. You get to meet some of the ladies next month. Did you decide if you were going to BD today?

Virginia, come to SF! You would fit right in. And you could yell bell end and no one would blink an eye. So when are you having this baby of yours? 

Megg nice car! You could drive it to California. Yes indeed you should come this way too. I love how I'm luring people to CA with the help of Nato. 

I just had a lovely day. Tim and I went urban hiking. We walked all over Berkeley. Had some lunch. Stopped for some gelato. He even asked me if I remembered talking him in to IUI last night. :rofl: Uh yeah, I remember that! He told me he'll do whatever it takes, even if he has to produce his sample in an office. I was shocked. 

Lots of ewcm but cbfm is still reading low. I think ov is right around the corner though. I'm in such a good mood. It's nice for a change.


----------



## heart tree

On our walk through the Berkeley campus we came across the cutest squirrel ever. He ran right up to us and started rolling around like a dog. It was hilarious. I took a picture of him for Nato. https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/a7b5783d.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

I could drive it to CA... probably meet a billion BnBers along the way too! LOL

I'm loving Tim's attitude! Love the squirrel too!


----------



## heart tree

It could be your B&B trip across America!


----------



## Allie84

I can totally see Megg doing a BnB trip across America in her new wheels. :thumbup: 
Which are very nice, btw. Much more baby friendly than a convertible. 

Hearty, what a cute squirrel! And I don't generally like squirrels, but you can see he has personality. I

Lucy, thank you for such kind words. You're so sweet. :hugs: Oh, and I hope your dream comes true, even if Mel can't see herself swimming with whales. :) I'm happy you had a good Saturday.

Virginia, you're so funny!! I can totally see you in SF shouting about bell ends. 

Sugar, maybe you're becoming a light-weight because of your shrinking waistline! :)


----------



## heart tree

Allie, Megg could pick you up on the way. 

Isn't that squirrel cute? I took a video of him too. I thought the squirrel whisperer might like a good look at him. He was so tame you didn't even need to whisper at him. You could have shouted IUI at him and he wouldn't have flinched. 

What's happening with your chart? Do you think you ov'd?


----------



## Megg33k

I could totally pick people up on my way! I have a looooooooong way to drive to California! :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie, Megg could pick you up on the way.
> 
> Isn't that squirrel cute? I took a video of him too. I thought the squirrel whisperer might like a good look at him. He was so tame you didn't even need to whisper at him. You could have shouted IUI at him and he wouldn't have flinched.
> 
> What's happening with your chart? Do you think you ov'd?

LMAO!!! :) Ooh, can you post the video? I'm such a nerd.

Re: my chart, no idea, but I don't feel like I've ov'd. Even while on vacay I checked my CP and it didn't seem very high...and no CM, and no LH surge. Maybe in a few days as I'm getting EWCM now? When it gets to this late in the cycle I know my chances are slim and I stop caring as much!


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> You could have shouted IUI at him and he wouldn't have flinched.

:rofl:

i love how surreal this thread is. IUI squirrels and killer whales 

good work girls :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty what a porky squirrel! Sound like you had a lovely day yesterday and Tim's well on board with the IUI!:thumbup:

Allie hope you ov soon. Sounds like your body may be gearing up for it.
I was probably a light-weight cos I went out with no food in me for 4 hours. Usually this wouldn't be a problem, but with these shitey little portion sizes, the red wine went straight to my head. I couldn't even finish the second glass!:haha:

Thanks for the advice re BDing. I did in the end, but OPK is negative today, so not bothering today. Mal has to abstain anyway as we've got another appt at a different clinic re egg sharing on Tuesday. We get to meet the Consultant and I have to have a pelvic ultrasound, whilst Mal does a sample. Lucky us!:haha: The appt is free, so I see it as a good fact finding mission even if I don't do it in the end. They also do an AMH test, which will tell me my ovarian reserve. Always good to know!:thumbup:

Re our London meet, I booked a hotel yesterday. Got a really good deal with one right near St Paul's. We've stayed in it before and it's very nice, although quiet at weekends.

Have a good day everyone
x


----------



## jenny25

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9dPF1mFVFIi just booked a scottish piper for my wedding yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

for people who dont know what i mean this is it :D


----------



## VGibs

jenny25 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9dPF1mFVFIi just booked a scottish piper for my wedding yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> for people who dont know what i mean this is it :D

hahaha My first boyfriend from high school is a piper and he has agreed to play at my wedding LOL But we are doing it kind of cool. My parents own a big farm and we are posistioning him behind the horse barn so that when he plays it will be from farther away and it sounds SO cool. We tried it out in the summer. We are getting married under a huge tree in the front yard. Ill see if I can sort out a picture. 



Its not a great picture but the tree itself is like 100 feet tall and its super pretty


----------



## jenny25

wow thats soooo coool :D hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Very cool, Jenny! :)

That's really lovely, Virginia!


----------



## Dazed

Wow, you girls had a very chatty weekend.

YAY AMANDA! I'm so glad Tim agreed to IUI. I truely hope you don't need it in the end but way to get proactive!


----------



## Megg33k

It was chatty... but then its been silent for HOURS! I thought everyone had left or something! LOL


----------



## Dazed

I actually just got home from North Carolina and wanted to see how you lovely girls were doing. I have a feeling most of the girls went to bed already.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, they probably did, actually! I'm glad you're back now! :) Did you have a good trip!


----------



## Dazed

Yup, hubby and I went to my brother and SIL's to celebrate my nephews 2nd birthday. It was so cute! All Mickey Mouse themed. He had a great time.

Nice car BTW.


----------



## VGibs

Megg - my super bitchy ex best friend used to have a silver HHR...but yours is black so its way nicer and cooler LOL


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - LOL that was an odd dream! No wonder Nato and Amanda didn&#8217;t want to swim with the whale I wouldn&#8217;t either. Went whale watching when we were in Canada and they are HUGE!

Hearty - Yeah for the progress! IUI here you both come :happydance: Whats the difference between Gelato and ice cream???

Vicky - Bless you little one for being petite, small id beautiful x

Megg - Very swish car! Would never be able to afford a car like that, the tax alone would cost a fortune in this country as well as the petrol! Baby should be lovely and cozy in there too x

Allie - Have nothing to offer really that&#8217;s better then whats been said, well other then a big fat cyber hug :hugs:

Sugar - LOL at being a lightweight

Vgibs - We will have to think of some more british swear words for you so you are all clued up!

Sorry to anyone i have missed and have some :hugs: xx

AFM - Well i have picked myself up and feel more positive now, its not the best news but it could be worse. Got to wait to see that the doctors say but in the mean time we will keep TTC and hope that we get a good egg fertilized and implanted not an abnormal one.

Also over the weekend you could reall feel and see the puppies moving about! Dont think she has long left now bless her x


----------



## jenny25

wow its been quiet the last few days hope everyone is ok?

Jamie's post mortem results are in the mw went over the pelim reuslts and turns out he had an abdominal defect and gastroscisis sp i will get more answers in a few weeks right now i dont know how to feel about it tbh xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls was just checking in to see if there was any news on Lucy yet. Hope you're ok poppet. Come and give us some news.:hugs:

Raz yay to the puppies! Can't wait to see pics of them!

Jen sorry to hear about Jamie's results. :hugs:

My mate is in labour as we speak. She got knocked up the first month trying the lucky mare. She's been having contractions since Sat night and still hasn't had it. I feel envious, but also very excited for her.

Have a good day 
x


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Yup, hubby and I went to my brother and SIL's to celebrate my nephews 2nd birthday. It was so cute! All Mickey Mouse themed. He had a great time.
> 
> Nice car BTW.

Thanks, honey! :) The party sounds great! So adorable! :cloud9:



VGibs said:


> Megg - my super bitchy ex best friend used to have a silver HHR...but yours is black so its way nicer and cooler LOL

Well, I'm waaaaaaaaaay better than her already, eh? LOL Yes, black is cooler than silver... by far (unless any of you drive silver cars... then this only applies to bitchy ex-best friends)!



Razcox said:


> Lucy - LOL that was an odd dream! No wonder Nato and Amanda didnt want to swim with the whale I wouldnt either. Went whale watching when we were in Canada and they are HUGE!
> 
> Hearty - Yeah for the progress! IUI here you both come :happydance: Whats the difference between Gelato and ice cream???
> 
> Vicky - Bless you little one for being petite, small id beautiful x
> 
> Megg - Very swish car! Would never be able to afford a car like that, the tax alone would cost a fortune in this country as well as the petrol! Baby should be lovely and cozy in there too x
> 
> Allie - Have nothing to offer really thats better then whats been said, well other then a big fat cyber hug :hugs:
> 
> Sugar - LOL at being a lightweight
> 
> Vgibs - We will have to think of some more british swear words for you so you are all clued up!
> 
> Sorry to anyone i have missed and have some :hugs: xx
> 
> AFM - Well i have picked myself up and feel more positive now, its not the best news but it could be worse. Got to wait to see that the doctors say but in the mean time we will keep TTC and hope that we get a good egg fertilized and implanted not an abnormal one.
> 
> Also over the weekend you could reall feel and see the puppies moving about! Dont think she has long left now bless her x

OMG @ seeing the puppies move! :cloud9: That's so exciting!

I love that your'e back in the game. You'll get the right one, honey! It takes time and some heartbreak... but I truly hope you've already had all the heartbreak and its only good from here on out!

As for the car... It wasn't expensive or hard on gas consumption! I was shocked in both respects. We got it for about $12,000 (~£7530) and it gets 22 city MPG and 31 highway MPG... You guys use MPG to measure gas mileage, right? I was really surprised that its getting better fuel economy than my car did and the price was ace! I have to give hubby props on this one. He did really well!



jenny25 said:


> wow its been quiet the last few days hope everyone is ok?
> 
> Jamie's post mortem results are in the mw went over the pelim reuslts and turns out he had an abdominal defect and gastroscisis sp i will get more answers in a few weeks right now i dont know how to feel about it tbh xx

Did it tell you anything about if it was more likely to happen again? Or... Is it just something that was "bad luck" basically? I don't mean to ask insensitive questions... I just don't really know what that means! :hugs: Sorry you're having a not so great time with the results though. I hope they help you get your forever baby in the end!



sugarlove said:


> Hey girls was just checking in to see if there was any news on Lucy yet. Hope you're ok poppet. Come and give us some news.:hugs:
> 
> Raz yay to the puppies! Can't wait to see pics of them!
> 
> Jen sorry to hear about Jamie's results. :hugs:
> 
> My mate is in labour as we speak. She got knocked up the first month trying the lucky mare. She's been having contractions since Sat night and still hasn't had it. I feel envious, but also very excited for her.
> 
> Have a good day
> x

First month trying, eh? That's great for her! I wouldn't miss fertility issues on anyone. I hope the birth goes as smoothly!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Now... WHERE IS LUCY?!?!


----------



## heart tree

I haven't caught up yet. Was checking in on Lucy. Her appointment was at 8:15 am. Hours ago. Hope everything is ok. Will go back and catch up now.


----------



## Razcox

Where is Lucy?? Hope everything is ok *Worried face*


----------



## NatoPMT

I've popped in to see if Lucy has updated too. Luce, hope you are doing well and we are all thinking of you x

Jen, whatever the results mean or don't mean, id be surprised if it hasn't given you a nasty jolt. Take care of yourself today and dont keep anything in if you can help it


----------



## NatoPMT

i see you online Lucy, so will be back in 5 mins - cant stay online at work x


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls, 

Im here sorry it took me a while to get on have had my midwife booking in appointment as well today.

All went well the baby has grown loads and we saw a beautiful heartbeat :cloud9: amazing have another scan in 2 weeks. The only down side was the horrid lady who did our scan turns out she was a student which we werent told dont mind having students but would of liked to know and to be honest would of rather dawn had done it or at least been there, she was so ofhand when steve asked her if we could have a pic she turned the screen round and said "its just that thats all your going to see" yeah we know that is our baby you rude girl (didnt say that but maybe I should of) she then told me I wasnt going to have another scan untill my 12 week one but I explained our history and how we were having them every 2 weeks she said I'll have to check wirh dawn but theres no reasons for you to have one and we're very busy ahhh. On top of that she was so rough doing the scan I'm in pain now from it. Oh and on seeing our baby and the heartbeat I started to well up which caused my stomach to move and she said "can you stay still and just relax" its not easy relaxing with our history. I got myself into a bit of a state over whether we would get our next scan in 2 weeks we have thank goodness, she really rushed it didnt let us look at the baby on the screen for long. Hoping we dont get her next week half tempted to write a letter about her there was no empathy or sensitivity or even niceness we waited for ages before she told us everything was alright at one point I thought it was going to be bad news where as dawn would of said its good news give me a few mins then I'lll show you the screen.

The midwife I saw was so lovely have a 12week scan on the 15th Feb as I was leaving she said if you need anything even if its just a chat and a cuppa just give us a call.


----------



## NatoPMT

fuck her, your baby is healthy!!! OMG Luce, thats AMAZING news

congrats congrats congrats

But yes, write a letter, say she physically hurt you and didn't understand the emotional implications of your history. You shouldnt have to get her again - stupid bitch. And if shes a student, she needs to learn - how DARE she treat you that way. Arrogant little wench.


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy that's fab news, I was starting to get worried. She sounds like a right bitch, but yay for everything being ok!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Screw that student, for real! Write a letter... A harsh one! That's rude and wrong.

Now that that's out of the way... :wohoo: YOUR BABY IS HEALTHY AND PERFECT!!! :wohoo: I'm SOOOOOOOO happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Yeah Lucy thats great news!! Oh and skrew that girl she sounds like a right bitch


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I cant stand medical people who think it is ok to be rude and IDIOTIC! I have dealt with SO many of those people during this whole pregnancy! I love my midwife though she is fantastic.


----------



## LucyJ

Thank you Im glad you see it as well I did wonder whether I was overreacting or not but your right fuck her my baby is beautiful and healthy. :happydance:

Will try and get a scan pic up later.


----------



## heart tree

Woo hoo Lucy!!! Write a letter and forget about it. The important thing is that babes is ok!!! So happy for you honey. 

I'm off to work now. Will catch up properly in a bit.


----------



## grandbleu

Excellent news *Lucy* - :happydance: definitely write a strongly worded letter (professional but harsh!) especially because she is a student this is when she should be learning and part of her education should be patient relations and bedside manner. Her supervisor/teacher needs to know because there does need to be more sensitivity training and awareness. First of all being penetrated by some U/S probe already puts all women in a vulnerable place and seeing a baby on the screen is very emotional and all the more because we have had losses. So mad about that experience but I'm so happy that your baby is beating his/her little heart out...just in time for valentine's day! :)

*Jenny* - :hugs: I agree with Nato treat yourself kindly today...take some time to mourn again because no matter what the results mean they will effect you emotionally.:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Just missed my bus for work. Waiting for the next one. Thought I&#8217;d catch up real quick. 

Allie, I&#8217;m not sure how to post a video from my phone. It&#8217;s not super exciting, just a squirrel. Granted, the cutest squirrel on earth, but just a squirrel nonetheless.

Jenny, your wedding is really coming together. Very cool about the pipers. Try to remember to enjoy planning your wedding. I loved planning mine. You just have to try to remain relaxed about the whole thing. It will be a perfect day no matter what. As for Jamie&#8217;s results, I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll feel a lot of conflicting emotions. Feel all of them. We&#8217;re here to listen. :hugs:

Virginia, have you had that baby yet? LOL! I love the tree!

Lisa, sounds like a nice trip. Any news on the OPK&#8217;s?

Raz, good attitude. You and I both have to pray for a good healthy sticky one. We&#8217;ll get ours, it might just be a little harder than most people, but we&#8217;ll get it. And we&#8217;ve both been pregnant 3 times meaning we can get pregnant again. xoxo

Liz, do you think you Ov&#8217;d? You chart looks like you might have.

AFM, I got one day of high reading yesterday and got my Peak today on CD 15. While I&#8217;m happy it came even earlier, I&#8217;m annoyed because it is on a Monday. Historically we&#8217;ve never been good about BD&#8217;ing on a Monday. We got in a session yesterday. I&#8217;ll try to get him in the mood tonight. Any suggestions?


----------



## grandbleu

Yeah *Hearty*, I think I might have Oed but I'm just slowly inching up the chart...I hope that's not a bad thing...BDing went very bad again this cycle...we weren't into it...too much bloody pressure and performance issues. Wishing life and sex could be simple sometimes! If I Oed, I'll actually be relieved so the TTC pressure will be off. I lit a candle in a Catholic church after a hike up to a hilltop town (I'm not Catholic) but it was for a Saint that watches over little ones and I need all the help I can get...a little heavenly intervention will be much needed to squeak out a BFP this cycle. How're you doing???


----------



## heart tree

I'm not religious but anything is fair game in the ttc world. Candles, prayers whatever. I'll do a pagan ritual in the woods nude if I have to. 

I posted a poll a while back in the ttcal section asking which part of your cycle was the most stressful. Most people said the tww. For me it is when I get my positive Opk and peak on my monitor. All of a sudden the pressure is on. The tww allows me to relax a bit. I can relate to how you are feeling. Your chart looks good and your bd'ing looks great. I think you are still in the game. 

So as Tim and I were walking to the bus I said "I want to plant a seed about planting the seed tonight." I figured if I gave him advanced notice he could get his mind in gear. He agreed. He's always up for the task but under pressure sometimes he hasn't been able to finish the job. Fx'd he can tonight. I think I'm feeling ov pain for the first time in my life as I type this.


----------



## yogi77

Just wanted to say congrats Lucy, that is wonderful! The scan tech sounds horrible it would be a good idea to write a letter! I've only had one nice and experienced scan tech with my scans and it made all the difference in the world!


----------



## grandbleu

ugh! i literally just chopped the top of my finger off cutting veg...typing is hard with only one hand...throbbing and bleeding finger...boo!

anyways thanks 4 making me feel better hearty i'm glad we're not the only ones that find o time stressful...and that performances sometimes don't finish:blush:

good luck hope it all goes well 4 u 2day w/ tim!

ps. sorry about text language and lack of capitals...i'm a one-handed lady so keeping things simple


----------



## VGibs

Nope no baby yet. No signs of it either. I wrote a very nasty letter about an ultrasound tech who was so rude and refused to show me the heartbeAt, she had wOrked at the lab for 10 years and they had her transfered after I said something about her manner. The owner of the lab actually had someone shadow her and saw how harsh she was.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Amanda, no OPK news yet. Still at work and just got out of a 2 1/2 hour budget meeting (YUCK)! I will get to it when I get home.


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys for all your kind words it is nice im still abit shell shocked tbh but i will ask questions to my consultant when i see her the only thing i feel as if i have made the wrong decision again urgh 
i either 4-5 dpo and i have been having increased cm and its lotion type and cervix is really closed tight and firm so thats about it from me x


----------



## Allie84

Jenny, :hugs:. I don't know what those results mean but I know you have no reason to doubt your decision. Remember you made it with Jamie in mind and even though it was the hardest thing for you, it was the best thing for him.

Omg bleu are you okay? Ouch about the finger. I think lighting a candle was a lovely thing to do. I hope you've ov'd to the pressure if off!

Lucy, congrats!!!! :happydance: :hugs: I'm really happy for you guys. Sorry about the student tech, definitely write a letter and make sure you don't get her again. You don't deserve that!

Hearty, have fun BDing this evening and hurray for a good, early strong ov with pains and everything! :happydance:

I think I might be ovulating soon but just don't know. We're just DTD every other day, and actually it's been better than normal because we have no idea if it's ov time. Amazing how that works!


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - Still throbbing and in pain...but just a chunk off of the pointer finger...I've even learned how to type again one-handed with Capitals...I'm adapting so well LOL:winkwink: but seriously I was just chopping so fast and BOOM sliced the finger...no ER just lots of bandages and OH has been sweet...I almost fainted:dohh: I guess I went into mini-shock...so pathetic...How am I going to birth an 8lb baby!!! At least it's taken my mind off TTC and I don't have to do the dishes tonight:happydance:

Excellent BD action...very impressed...I think we will just have to do that as well the every other day approach...sounds much more relaxing.

*Jenny* - I don't know what the results mean but you made the best decision you could at the time with the information you had. It was made out of love and there is nothing wrong with that.:hugs:

*Vgibs* - good on you for reporting that tech...you saved other women from traumatic experiences.


----------



## jenny25

thing that bothers me i thought folic acid is supposed to stop all that birth defect stuff


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, I'm not sure folic acid stops all birth defects. I think it is for neural tube defects. I'm not even sure what those are. I think some defects just happen no matter what you do. I really don't think it was any fault of yours. I don't know much about what he had, but I think you made the best decision you could make given the information you had at the time. You made the decision out of love for Jamie. I know it's hard, but you can't second guess your decision. You can't turn back the clock. Even if you did, you might have made the same decision. There is no easy answer to this. I imagine getting this information today stirred up a lot of feelings for you. You are allowed to feel however you need to. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.

Lisa, if I were you I'd be doing those OPK's at work. In fact I just did 2! Both positive which is no big surprise. I'm an OPK addict. I hope you get your positive too. Good luck. 

Allie and Liz, I like the every other day method, but I get so crazed. We did it yesterday and 2 days before that. If we continued with every other day, we'd skip today. I can't bring myself to do that with my Peak and positive OPKs. I also just checked and my cervix is super soft and open. Ov is most likely going to happen today/tonight. If I wait until tomorrow night, we'll have missed it. Argh, this is so hard!

Liz, I hope your finger is ok. And yay for not having to do dishes! Maybe I'll go cut my finger too.

I just made an appointment to discuss IUI. It isn't until early February. I'll be on CD 1 or 2 if I'm not pregnant. Hopefully I'll be pregnant and won't need it. But, I'm glad I got the ball rolling. If I'm not pregnant, I hope I'll be able to do the IUI next cycle. I'll be annoyed if I have to wait. They have to do some tests on Tim I think. We'll see. It's at least a little hope if I get another BFN.


----------



## heart tree

Jenny this is why you would take folic acid. It is to prevent neural tube defects. A description is below:

_The most common neural tube defects are spina bifida (an incomplete closure of the spinal cord and spinal column), anencephaly (severe underdevelopment of the brain), and encephalocele (when brain tissue protrudes out to the skin from an abnormal opening in the skull)._


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, Its kinda hard to do the OPKs at work because I don't have my own restroom and don't want to hog it. I get off at 4:30 and should beable to do it about 5.


----------



## LucyJ

Jenny I am so sorry sweetie :hugs: the results are bound to stir up a lot of emotions. You did the best for your jamie I cant imagine what your going through just know we're here to support you sending you a massive :hugs:

Liz ow ow ow hope the finger is okay! Im sure you've :sex: enough.

Allie fingers crossed you ov soon. Hows your mum? I love your facebook pics of your trip looks like you had a fab time.

Hearty :happydance: for a peak and ov, have fun tonight :winkwink:

Vgibs hope you dont have to wait to much longer for little one to make an appearance so exicted for you.


----------



## vickyd

Lucy great news hun!!!!!!! Forget about the silly tech and enjoy the great outcome!


----------



## heart tree

Lisa, I don't have my own bathroom either. I just pee on it then put it in a little pouch and look at it at my desk. I have a ridiculous system around this. I feel like an addict. Oh yeah, I am one. A POAS addict. 

Vicky how are you feeling today babe? 

It's so quiet in here today. Where is everyone? 

Oooh, must go look at Allie's pictures now.


----------



## LucyJ

How are you doing vicky?


----------



## vickyd

Im doing ok i guess, thanks for asking!
I had my first round of shots today, tomorrow at 10 am have second round and at 4.30 will go back to the clinic for NST scan and consult. Ill keep you all posted!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fab news about your scan Lucy. Sorry the lady was a bitch i'd be tempted to write a letter when you're stronger x x


----------



## LucyJ

Here's a pic of my gorgeous little christmas miracle he/she has got so big :cloud9:


Spoiler


----------



## grandbleu

Very cute *Lucy*! Thank you for sharing your sweet miracle baby.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh wow, your bean isnt a bean anymore Lucy!!! 

FYI... Folic acid is also now being linked Downs Syndrome as well as neural tube defects


----------



## LucyJ

I know its amazing how much our little one has grown :cloud9:

Vicky I will be thinking about you and your little one tomorrow.

Im of to bed now girls as Im teaching tomorrow have a year 6 class and a early start well early for me fingers crossed I will sleep :sleep:


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you're being looked after, Vic! :hugs:

Look at her/him, Lucy!!! I think that's what mine would have looked like if he'd zoomed in at all! SO CUTE! :cloud9: Maybe tomorrow will give me a pic like that! :)


----------



## Allie84

Good luck tomorrow Vicky!! :hugs:

Awww, what a great scan pic, Luce! :hugs: Enjoy teaching tomorrow. 

Hearty, I love your OPK "system." I always wondered how I would manage to look at one at work. Enjoy getting the 'seed planted' tonight as you said hehe. 

Well, right when I was getting into the NTNP groove, I was checking my health insurance to see if it covered an eye exam, and I happened to see that it covers infertility at 80% for up to $20,000. It was just glaring right in front of me. Is that good? It seems like it is....I guess I could enroll in that stupid 'Infertility Program' at my hospital. It would mean I could get the Femara and maybe avoid the metformin (Jenny, was it you who told me it was like an explosion when you went to tha bathroom? That was the last straw for me, I just cannot do it) . Decisions, decisions.


----------



## heart tree

Wow, just when I was on a roll, I feel like I got knocked down. I&#8217;m a huge mess at the moment and need a little advice.

The Florida doctor called finally. He said that he didn&#8217;t get my MRI film (I specifically asked his receptionist if he needed the film and she said the written report was all he needed&#8230;grrr). He said based on my written report it sounds like he might be able to help though it wouldn&#8217;t be an easy procedure. He said that he could cut out some of the tissue that could help make my uterus a normal shape again. He said in the 15 years he&#8217;s been doing this surgery, he hasn&#8217;t had to take out a woman&#8217;s uterus. But, he said that there are risks involved like scar tissue and blocking of tubes. He said that they may be able to fix this issue only to cause other issues that will force me to have to have IVF. But, IVF would then be a viable solution because my uterus would be in better shape. 

I asked him what the down time for the procedure is. He said 3 &#8211; 4 months of recovery. Realistically, I wouldn&#8217;t even have the surgery for a few months. That means I&#8217;d be out of the ttc game for at least half of this year. 

I asked him if a viable pregnancy was possible if I didn&#8217;t do surgery. He said it is possible, but I face a repetition of losses because of where this is located in my uterus. :cry: 

He isn&#8217;t totally sure if surgery is an option yet until he sees my MRI film. So that&#8217;s the first step.

I have no idea how much money I&#8217;m looking at to have surgery that isn&#8217;t covered by insurance, plus a plane ticket to Florida. Then what if I do all of this just to need IVF? My insurance doesn&#8217;t cover that either. 

I&#8217;m ovulating today, I just know it. I was feeling optimistic and now I just feel like crawling in a hole. I&#8217;m not sure if I should even waste money on IUI. I just feel like I&#8217;m going to keep having mcs. 

Why did he have to call today? I don&#8217;t know how I&#8217;m going to pretend to be all sexy with Tim. I know there is hope in what I&#8217;ve been told, but it still feels a bit hopeless right now. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dazed

Awww Lucy, that is so adorable!

Amanda, I really don't know what to say. I have a personal strong feeling that you will get knocked up this cycle and I also have a feeling this one will be the one. All I know is that you can only take it one step at a time. He is only going by the written report and not by the MRI at this time. He could later tell you that it was a misdiagnosis. I just know I want to hug you right now and if I had the money for a plane ticket I would give one to you personally. :hugs:

As for me, negativo on the OPK. Doesn't suprise me one bit. Its actually a good thing right now because hubby has this NASTY stomach bug that has been going around. I would risk getting sick if I was ov'ing, but I'll kindly avoid it right now. I cut back our BDing session to every second day instead of every other since it hasn't been working.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lisa. It's amazing how one second I can feel so upbeat and then the next I can feel like there's no hope. I can't quite wrap my head around it at the moment.

I'll take the cyber hug for sure.

Oh yeah, don't get that bug. Steer clear! I look forward to hearing about your positive OPK for sure.

Oh and Lucy, that is an amazing scan. Well done honey.


----------



## dawny690

*Right girls get ready with a  and a  this might be a long one lol

Right as soon as I entered the scan room they asked me if they could do a TV scan on me I was like  never heard of it referred to as that and then they said an internal one so I said that was fine and they asked if I was a virgin etc etc so I said No I was thinking  I wish lol anyway she put a cushion thing under my bum to push it higher so she could get better access and was asking why I was there etc so I explained about the polyp and pcos etc and it was a lot of asking questions like last cycle etc asked if I had took a pregnancy test so I said yes about 3 days ago and it was  and she was changing between internal and external scans then she was inputting the info into the computer and I saw her type R/O (endometrial think thats what she put) Polyp and didnt see what else she typed but I totally swear one of the scan pictures looked almost baby shaped I know it wasnt otherwise she would have said surely?? I would say one of the scan pics looked like Megg's avatar picture but she didnt say there was a baby or anything there surely she would have had there been so not quite sure what I saw I now have to wait until the 8th to see the gynocologist again to ask lots of stuff sorry if I have bored you xxxx*


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hearty. :hugs: It may have been bad timing to have to think about such heavy stuff on ov day, but I read over your post a few times and I coudln't really find any bad news (not counting your initial diagnosis of course). It sounds pretty hopeful to me, but I know it's really heavy to think about all of this when you're meant to be making sweet love :sex: tonight. 

First of all, isn't this guy like the best of the best? So if he says he thinks he can operate, that's about as good of news as you can hope for, right, pending his review of the MRI film? And knowing that IVF would be an option is more reason to be optimistic, despite the associated costs, because IVF is still a big IF, and leaves loads of chances for you to get pregnant in the meantime (this cycle and the months before surgery, and then for x number of cycles after your recovery cycles from surgery before you would even need to consider IVF). In that amount fo time the funds for IVF might very well be available to you, whether it be through change of job and therefore insurance, or savings, or even a loan? I know I'm talking crap, but I figure it sounds like you could very well be pregnant before that even becomes a choice. The mc risk is something you knew was always there....but as he even said, you DO have a chance at a viable pregnancy even now. The risks are crap, the situation is crap....and you have every right to feel crap, but you also have every reason to feel hopeful. It sounds like this condition is so poorly understood that anything's possible. Not even counting the positive news you got today. I don't know if what I'm saying even makes sense but I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I know what you mean about the quick changes in mood. I do it quite often. One minute I am sos ure its going to happen and the next I'm not so sure anymore. In the end I just have to take my mind off of things and try to get upbeat again. (this was actually much longer)
Go turn on the radio and sing or dance your heart out right now love.


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls! I just got back from my trip to New Mexico. I tried logging in a couple times but never really got around to posting.

Lucy- congrats on your scan! I can't believe how big S/he is already!

Hearty- I'm sorry the call from the Florida doc wasn't exactly what you wanted to hear but like Allie said he is one of the best and he maybe able to help you. Just take it one day at a time:hugs:

AFM: I got a positive on an e.p.t. today but I am a little leery because blue dye tests are know for having evaps and false positives. If ovulation really was cd 16 af would be due today but no sign of her. I have the same symptoms and am so emotional at times.
 



Attached Files:







0124111641a-1.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## heart tree

Amber, I was wondering where you were. I was looking at your chart yesterday and you hadn't updated. Congrats! I can see the line. Can you do a pink dye test? Preferably a FRER??


----------



## hoping:)

Yep... I have 3 FRERS and plan to use them tomorrow:thumbup: I was at my parent's house all weekend and their computer is SO slow so I didn't bother updating.


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, Amber, that looks positive to me. When I was pregnant I was using blue dye tests because I didn't know any better and they looked just like that at first! Can you go out and buy a FRER right away?!?!?! I can't stand the suspense! It's looking great!! :hugs:

ETA: I have to wait until tomorrow? Oh, well. :) How I love looking at a positive FRER....I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie and Lisa. I know it isn't horrible news. It just took me out of denial land big time. All of a sudden I'm faced with this monster in my uterus on the day I'm Ov'ing. It just kind of beat me down to be faced with the reality of my situation.

The prospect of surgery on my uterus is terrifying even with the best doctor. And then there's the cost of it all. It's a major obstacle.

The worst part is what I really want to do is go home, have a cry to Tim, maybe call my mother and have a cry too. But if I talk about this with Tim tonight, there is no way he'll be in the mood to BD. I have to seriously give an Oscar winning performance tonight. 

I will take it one day at a time for sure. I just wish I wasn't 36. Time feels like it is running out.


----------



## VGibs

So much bad news today :( I feel so selfish showing my pregnant face on days like today. I am 39w 3d today and that is the day that my SIL lost her baby....so my OH's family has called me a hundred times to see how things are going today. I know they dont know any better but I kind of want to scream at them "Hey well you dont have to worry about me because I didnt drink tequila, smoke 2 packs a day, and an ounce of weed a week during MY pregnancy!" It honestly kind of insults me that they put me in the same category as her sometimes.


----------



## Allie84

There's no way time is running out....remember your young eggs! It's not even like you're 36 at all. And anyways, 36 is nothing these days...I think I've mentioned on here before I was an oops baby when my mom was 34, and she was severely unhealthy. In fact she was more or less dying of an esophogal problem (she was on a ventilator and docs told my dad she had like a day to live) and down to 100 lbs when she got pregnant with me...then she didn't even know for a few months I was in there! It just goes to show even in the midst of a myriad of health issues, pregnancies do happen. You could very well be getting pregnant tonight!!!

Good luck with your Oscar worthy performance with Tim tonight. I know you can do it.

Sorry about your family VGibs....:hugs: Wow, any day now for you! :)


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie, that was extremely helpful. Really. I'm going to channel Christian Bale in my performance tonight (and probably think about him too. Shhh, don't tell Tim).

Virginia, we all have our own path. Please don't feel bad about yours. It is absolutely wonderful that you are about to give birth to a healthy baby girl. Don't let anyone make you think or feel otherwise.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'm going home now. Might not be back on tonight but will try. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

I'll be here if you need me! Well, I'm going to attempt to visit my mom here in a bit first. Looks like we'll both be thinking about Christian Bale for some fortitude!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i agree that there was no essential bad news from the florida doc....I really hope you managed to BD tonight, i have a feeling that things may work out on their own before you need surgery. 36 is not young! I dont know what goes on in the states but here 36 is the age most women start to think about having kids! Out of all the people i know here no one has a baby older than 1! My college friends are just deciding to marry for fucks sake!


----------



## Razcox

Liz - Owwweeee about the finger! 

Hearty - Yeah for a peak! I would want to BD as well, I think the every other day method is great for most the cycle but in peak its everyday. Also don&#8217;t know what to say about what the doctor said other then there is hope and to stay strong. You WILL get your baby huge :hugs:

Lucy - That is a lovely picture, he is beginning to look like a baby now rather then a little blobby bean :)

Vicky - Good luck today hun x

Dazed - So about the BFN but it sounds like it was for the best as the DH is not up to DTD. Hope he feels better soon x

Allie - I have no idea about insurance and costs of things so cant offer much help! Might be worth getting into the programe thought to keep all your bases open for the future?

Amber - That test looks great to me and I'm sure will be a BFP on a pink dye as well!

AFM - Temps are low and low on the CBFM so still waiting on the BD frenzy that is the peak window.


----------



## jenny25

so i done a cheap test today n i dunno :dohh:



Spoiler
https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/3505/20110125114014.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4836/20110125114408.jpg


----------



## VGibs

I kind of see a shadow there! You know what happens when one does cheapies......the girls yell at you to go and buy expensive tests! haha So get yer butt movin!


----------



## VGibs

Also...happy Robbie Burns Day! For all my Scots kin out there! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToRMTFIVg-M


----------



## jenny25

lol i know i will get the frer at the weekend so i will im not gonna rush it you know pmsl i have really no clue where i am cause i didnt temp this month so hey ho lol xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls Dazed sorry about the BFN.

Hoping I reckon I see a line there hun. looking forward to seeing your other test today.

Allie that insurance sounds good. Could well be worth looking into if you can get prescribed additional meds.

Hearty I'm sorry about your discussion with the FS. It probably came as quite a shock to you, but as the other girls have said a natural pg is still possible. I think you've got a lot to talk about with Tim as to whether you want to be out of the ttc game for a while or whether you maybe want to give the IUI a shot and see what happens after that. Get your BDing in this month, and then maybe have a long chat with him. I suppose the other thing that you need to think about is whether you could cope with another mc as the worst possible scenario. I personally don't think I could cope with the thought of another one, but of course it's got to be yours and Tim's decision. Thinking of you:hugs:

Jenny I'm afraid I can't see a line, but then my laptop screen is filthy and I only just managed to see Hoping's line. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Raz any news on the pups yet?

AFM I haven't got a clear temp shift yet to prove ov. I thought I ov on Sat or Sun, but it hasn't gone up substantially yet. Unfortunately, I had 2 temps which were taken later than usual over the weekend too, so that doesn't help. Will have to see what happens tomorrow.

I'm off now to another egg share appt to have a chat with the consultant in a different clinic. He's doing a pelvic scan and AMH test too to check ovarian reserve. Poor Mal has to do another sample, which I think he's getting very sick of.:haha:

Have a good day
x


----------



## Razcox

No pups yet Sugar and her temp is high still so prob not going to be pups in the next 24 hours either. Not due until Saturday though though i doubt she will make it until then


----------



## hoping:)

Goodmorning!

Jenny- I see a shadow as well! FX 

So this morning I got a faint positive on FRER and $ store test. I can't post any pics until I get a charger for my phone (my niece cut it in half:dohh:) and bnb does not accept pics from my camera. I will try when I get home:thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

congratulations hoping!! :)


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls I've just come back from my appt in Darlington and I'm over the moon with how it went!:happydance:
Mal's sperm test is very good. Morph has gone from 4% to 25% and motility 75%. Count is down a bit to 37 million, but she said with those results, there would be little point in doing IVF at this stage.

She also scanned me and confirmed that I have just ov from my left side and I have lots of follicles there, so should produce lots of eggs should I ever have to do IVF. She suspects progesterone dropping causing a LPD. So much for not ov at all, which is what the NHS FS told me before Xmas. Knob!

She wants me to have my lap first and if there's no severe endo there, she will prescribe me clomid for 3-6 months.

If I do have to go down IVF, she would put my pg success rate at 50%.

She thinks I have a good chance of success with clomid and says as I've conceived once and scan shows I'm ov, my tubes are probably fine.

Just have to hope now that my lap doesn't show anything too terrible!
I'm so relieved and Mal is over the moon with how much his sperm has improved.

Off to the pub to have a glass of red to celebrate!:happydance:


----------



## jenny25

thats great hun you know people say having the lap and dye like cleans you out and people have a higher chance of getting pregnant after that xx


----------



## sugarlove

PS Jen I've just tilted my screen back and wiped it, and I reckon I do see a very faint line! Test tomorrow with a FRER hun!:thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Sugar great news!!!

I just got back from my scan(s)...Ok NST showed movement and heartbeat ok over a period of 45 minutes. The scan showed a 100 gr increase in weight, still low amniotic fluid and pregressive aging of placenta. All in all not bad but not great. Ill be tested again on saturday. Ive got to go to supermarket now!


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies...I just had my mebrane sweep and *drumroll* I am 3 cm dilated. Im not in labor yet but hopefully I will be soon!


----------



## cazza22

I'm sorry I've not been around girls I'm such a bad derailer!! I've been lurking more than anything else I've read bits and bobs from everyone so I'm slightly up to date!

Hearty please don't become deflated babe, You have bin so strong throughout this whole ordeal and positive that ur miracle baby will happen that uve gotta stay that way. Doctors have to tell us the negatives aswel huny I just wish they weren't when we are feeling at our most optimistic it's like somebody walking up with a large object n smacking you across the face with it it's just not what you want or need to hear. What you need to hear is factual information but more of the positive stuff iykwim. If ur anything like me babe u know there's stuff u should know but don't neccesarily Want to know, you just want ur baby and don't card what it takes to get there!!!. I'm thinking if you gorgeous I still remain 100% certain ur gonna be a mummy n a great one at that!!! Chin up ok hearts xxx :hugs: xxx ps I hope none of that came across as patronising as it was never intended that way babe which is why I stay quiet sometimes I'm not the best writer xxx lov ya

vgibs sorry about your family, wish they would leave you be. Hope ur gorgeous bundle makes an appearance very soon :happydance:

luce n meggles whoop whoop on ur beautiful scans girls there absolutely amazing <3 so happy for u both xxx

jenny n hoping I hope you both have the begginings of BFPs girlies  :dance:

Allie that's great news on ur insurance Hun, get using it wherever possible I would be Hun lol :haha:

hey all my other stunners!!! :wave: sorry if I missed anything ice tried to remember as much as poss but not doing so gooc that that department at the moment lol! :wacko:

AFM-- I've cracked girls were finding out the sex on Friday :blush: so much did team yellow through and through hahaha I just need to know who this little wriggler in my tummy is I thought I could wait but I can't, I've picked out my nursery furniture and pram but u need to know what colours we need etc, sounds petty I know but I'm a bit of a control freak with things like this and I never realised how hard keeping it secret would be! We also have our names picked out now it's so exciting. 
I'll post a 20 week bump pic either tonight or tomorrow I took it this morning for Sass I just need to upload it :happydance: xxx

anyway enough about me lov hugs n kisses heading everyones way xxxx Caz xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. 

Jenny, I'm sorry luv, I don't see a line. Aren't you only 4 or 5 dpo? You still have loads of time. Fx'd for you.

Amber, really looking forward to seeing your tests. 

Raz, you'll see a Peak on your CBFM in no time flat. Thanks for the hug.

Sugar, that is great news! I knew you Ov'd too based on your charts. Good to know the CBFM works! I'm so happy you are going to get Clomid. I know Clomid is supposed to help a LPD, but you might also want to do progesterone too. 

Vicky, I'm so glad she is gaining weight. Things are moving in the right direction. Glad you are getting another scan so soon.

AFM, well, we managed to BD last night. At one point I didn't think it was going to happen. He got too hot and then he gets frustrated and I almost started crying. But I kept it together and he cooled down and we finished the deed. My cervix is closed and hard today and my temp went up. I'm definitely in the TWW now. I have such mixed emotions about it though. If I get pregnant, I'm terrified it is going to implant in the wrong place again. I think what hit me so hard yesterday was having the same news given to me by a 3rd specialist. I was hoping someone would say something different. Instead, he made it sound more definite that this condition is causing my losses and that the location of it is a really bad place. 

I'm scared of having surgery on my uterus. There are always risks. I'm upset that if I do have the surgery I won't be able to even start trying until I'm close to being 37, if not 37. I'm concerned about the cost of surgery. I'm concerned that I might need IVF afterward and won't have the money for it. There is a lot to process. While it might sound like good news that I might be a candidate for surgery, there are a lot of major concerns mixed in with this good news. And if I don't do surgery, there is also a lot of concern. I feel like I have to choose between two shitty decisions.


----------



## grandbleu

Eeks So much news!

*Hoping*! MAJOR CONGRATULATIONS!:happydance:

*Jenny* - I see a line on the 2nd picture that you posted...FXed this is your BFP!

*Hearty* - I would love to see your oscar winning performance tonight...I need major tips about how to pull it off...literally! :) I'm in relaxed mode...I Oed but as always we always seem to miss that day. Hon about FL and the news...not necessarily bad at all...I think the actual thing that is worrying you is time and I agree it worries me now at 34 as well (who am I kidding...I started thinking about being infertile at 28! how naive!!!). However I am in class with a male masseuse (That sounds dirty but it's not) and lots of his clients were 39,40, 42...just saying and he massaged them through their pregnancies...keep trying hon...that little baby is going to be so worth all these dark and hopeless moments...:hugs:

*Vgibs* - Good luck hon! Healthy baby and mom thoughts all the way!

*Vickyd* - sounds like things are going fairly well..and they are definitely taking care of you and having you regularly checked. 

*Sugar* - things sound really good for IVF! Don't worry about your OH...I mean it's the least he can do :winkwink:

*Raz -* Oh my gosh...puppies are a coming! Her pregnancy was so fast...like a blink of an eye...too bad that's not the case for humans.

*Dawny* - that U/S sounds confusing...too bad the tech can't say anything...hope you get some good news when you talk to your doctor.

PS. I OVULATED YOOHOO!


----------



## heart tree

Virginia good luck honey. Very exciting!

Caz, thanks for the great optimism. I'll feel better again, just not today. I'm super excited to know the sex of your baby. Bump pic please!


----------



## Dazed

Whoo hoo sugar. Great news babe!

Virginia, tell that baby to hurry up, were getting anxious!


----------



## NatoPMT

So much news that my head has collapsed in on itself and created dark matter

Hearty. Im so sorry my lovely, Im not going to say much on this until he has seen the MRI film except to give you hugs for how crappy you are feeling, he's the expert and he's the one that understands the condition. Did you ask if thats the only thing that you are contending with? I don't want the adenomyosis to cloud or mask any other issues and become the main hurdle.... Its clear that this issue isn't categoric and will not always cause mc. I am wondering about IVF. When you have 2 embryos, does the fact there are 2 mean they implant further away from each other? Sorry if thats a bit of a red herring, just wondering what your outcomes are with this condition + IVF but without surgery. Bah at the whole age thing. My MIL had my husband and his twin sister at 40, in 1981. I know there is lots to be scared of, but a way will be found. 

Allie - fingers crossed with that insurance, thats sounding great

Dazed, what CD are you now? Hopefully that nasty bug will bugger off before sexy time

Hoping.... are we into multicoloured congratulations posting yet??? Sounds like it to me me....

*CONGRATULATIONS* 

So much for being my bump buddy. oo oo I TOLD you!! anyone who is my bump buddy gets pregnant. That actual month. 

Gibby, omg. what else can i say. I am gonna start flapping and squawking again

Jaymes - I got your card!! LATEST ever christmas card i have ever received in my whole life. Good effort girl :rofl:

Jenny, i am withholding any comment, i have been too stung by those motherfuckers to want to go overboard before we know for sure. FRER it. I hope that frer comes good for you

Vic - every day is a day safer. When do you start steroids? This constant monitoring is great, im glad you are getting such good care

Sugar - thats bloody brilliant. Well done you and mal's sperm. Are you going to do clomid first then - thats decided? That success rate for IVF is MUCH better than before. Well done, thats the same as unexplained fertility rate of success. Stay away from the fags when you are down the pub. I have my eye on you. 

Cazza - haha at the dissolution of Team Yellow. Cant wait to hear!! 

Bleu - yeay at 3dpo. Only about 8/10 days before testing - i hope you get that bfp this month <hopesveryhard>

AFM: CD5, no cigs, no chocolate, no alcohol but chain eating roast dinners. I am having my 4th roast dinner in a row in 20 mins.


----------



## LucyJ

Ok all caught up.

First of massive :hugs: to you amanda I am pleased you heard from the florida dr just sorry about the timing. Its a lot for you to take in maybe try separating all the different aspects and deal with them one at a time so the money situation what can you afford/what cant you/could get a managble loan to cover any costs, then look at the surgical option what would entale that kind of thing/then how you feel about being pregnant how you'd cope if worse case senario you went through another mc (which I hope with all my heart my you dont). Take it one step at a time I so hope this is your month and your egg finds a lovely safe snuggly place to implant. Im here fot you whatever you need your in my thoughts I wish I could come over and hug you that and I wish I could make things simple for you and easy but I do generaly believe it will happen for you you will get your forever baby and you will make the most amazing mum.

Sugar that is fantastic news keeping everything crossed that your lap goes well.

Vicky that all sounds good glad they are montiering you closely. :hugs:

Vgibbd so exicted for you hope you dont have to wait to much longer. I cant find you on fb can you give me your email again think I may have input wrong but cant remember what page it was on.

Caz hey sweetie cant wait to see your bump and to find out what your having a bet alot of people change their minds before a 20 week scan. 

My screens not very clear so need to look at the tests on my laptop which I will do after eating.

Thats good news about your insurance go for it.

Liz yay to ov :happydance:

Sorry if Ive missed anyone Im exhausted after teaching.


----------



## jenny25

thats what i thought i was i can be wrong tho was not paying much attention this cycle hun xx

will test again in a few days xx


----------



## Jaymes

:D Call me the Cardtard... I did start them before Christmas! & it did have to travel all the way across the pond. Yeah lets blame snail mail for that one OK?


----------



## NatoPMT

haha - it was a lovely card - thanks so much. I am going to put it up next year. 

Jen, yes defo test again in a couple of days - fingers crossed

i seriously need to step away from the roast potatoes. I have to stop drinking so much green tea too, i am all obsessive about everything i can eat / drink.


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky, that's good news and I hope that Saturday brings you even better news.

Hearty, I think you've got a lot to take in at the mo.:hugs: I also know it's no consolation to think that you will get a baby eventually, when you want one now. At least I certainly do! 
Take some time to process the news and I'm sure that Tim will support you whatever you decide. I really hope that the decision is taken out of your hands, and that you have a lovely BFP this month with your forever baby!

Nato, yes I'm clomiding as long as they don't find owt too hideous on my lap. She said to ring as soon as I get the results. She's fab, I really like her!
You'll be pleased to hear that I've been off the fags for 25 days now. Could still rip one from someone's hands, but hopefully it will get easier. Well done on not having one for a while. You're making me hungry again with all your talk of scran!

Lucy, hope you get a good night's kip tonight after your tiring day.

Bleu well done on the ov! That's you, me and Hearty in the 2ww. Is there anyone else?

Virginia, get that baby out! Can't wait!:happydance:


----------



## sugarlove

PS Just remembered Jen is in 2ww but may have her BFP!:happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

Dazed is usually on our cycle as well...??? :shrug:


----------



## NatoPMT

I just burned up all my roast potato calories with the excitement of Blackpool scoring against ManU


----------



## vickyd

Nato i have already had two rounds of steroids, 2 shots yesterday and 2 this morning.
Thats all the steroids for now, if we see a good weight increase in the coming 10 days we can relax for a while as doc seems completely unconcerned about the aged placenta. He said that the low weight is due to the MTHFR mutation i have but as long as shes putting on weight week by week its gonna be ok. She was really quiet during the NST scan compared to 2 days ago. I was freaking out until he saw the print out and assured me that the kicks were enough.


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh thats what the shots were. I thought youd been on the tequila

i am english and call them injections <durrface>


----------



## heart tree

Well just got done with the doctor to discuss my tailbone pain. As expected, it remains a mystery. I could have an x ray done, but can't do that if I'm possibly pregnant. A cortisone injection could help but it could mess up my cycles. No thanks. My cycles are messed up enough. Looks like I'm going to have to buy a donut pillow. God that makes me feel old. 

Nato, a woman on the 35+ thread suggested the same thing you did about IVF and putting 2 in. An interesting theory. The thing is, I've been told by 3 specialists that I'm not a candidate for IVF. I don't think anyone would do it with my uterus in this condition. 

Gosh now I don't remember what I read from you all. I had lots to comment on. My brain is somewhere else obviously.


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> I just burned up all my roast potato calories with the excitement of Blackpool scoring against ManU

Nato my fella is sat here FUMING that u just scored against us with a player that used to play for Man U hahaha :haha: his mood has defo took a nose dive xxxxxx

edit and uve scored again!!!!!!!!! :rofl: he's now LIVID!!! i hate footy so couldnt care less but thats my nookie outta the window coz he'll be in one all night now pmsl!!! xxx


----------



## Dazed

I am CD16. Looks like its going to be a late ov, unless I already missed it because I looked at my calandar wrong when I figured cd14 (oooopps). That puts me outta sync with my lovely cycle buddies. CRAP! Hubby is still home sick today, but feeling better. I on the other hand have been feeling kinda crappy, but not stomach bug crappy THANK GOD!


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> ahh thats what the shots were. I thought youd been on the tequila
> 
> i am english and call them injections <durrface>

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Next time ill elaborate!

Hearty tailbone pain usually doesnt have a concrete diagnosis. Ive heard many people complain about this kind of pain without getting a reasonable explanation.
Alex has a donugt pillow as well but for his hemmoroids. He hates the idea of it but it has given him much comfort.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vicky. I wasn't expecting anything from the doc. There is a possibility that it is endo that has spread to my tailbone. My doctor is going to consult with my gyno about this. I'm not going to worry about it. I have enough on my plate. As long as it isn't cancer, I can't be bothered. 

I now have a CD of my MRI images in my possession. I'm tempted to look at them, but not sure I should. I might just send it off to the Florida doc and let him interpret them for me. 

On the good side my blood pressure is 112/54 and I lost 3 pounds.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty will you send my doc your MRI scan? Dont feel obliged babes if you feel youve had one too many medical opinions!
I would have already looked at the scans! However im a crazy scientist and think i can read any scientific document!


----------



## Allie84

Hey ladies, quick pop in as I'm off work in 5 minutes and then off to a mindfulness seminar through work. I'm looking forward to it and will let you know if I learn any useful tips! :thumbup:

Sugar, that is AWESOME news!!! :hugs: :happydance: You deserve that red wine. I see pregnancy in your future.

Vicky, that is also good news!!! :hugs: Glad your LO is growing as she should. Ouch at the shots....:hugs:

Hearty, well at least you know you don't have cancer in your tailbone. No explanation is better than a manevolent one. Have you looked at the MRI scans? :hugs:

Cazz, great to hear from you, :hugs: LOL at your DH and the football. Men. I swear Alex's mood for the day can be determined by whether Hearts win when he wakes up early to listen to them play on a Saturday...


----------



## Allie84

It's super quiet in here. I take it my fellow Americans are busy watching the State of the Union. I'm currently awaiting the Tea Party response *snort*. 

My mindfulness seminar was really interesting. We meditated for half an hour straight which is something I've never done. I can see this skill being useful in TTC because it's all about being in the moment and not the past or present, which is something I struggle with in general and TTCAL for sure! 

The only annoying thing was the teacher kept assuming we were all mothers (the class was all women that work for my school district). "Everyone in here is a mom, so you understand" she said at one point, and things like "As moms we...." I felt vaguely uncomfortable like I was a fraud sitting amongst this group. Weird. Only in the midwest would someone assume something like that.


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I definitely wasn't watching the State of the Union. I was watching Dr. Who! LOL

That is a very strange thing for them to assume, Allie... Very strange indeed! I'd have felt a bit bizarre about that myself... I always think about how other people might react to those sorts of statements... I don't know why everyone can't put the same bit of thought into their words.


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. It surely has been quiet in here lately. I know I've been laying low. Allie, how strange that they would make that assumption. That would never happen here. I can imagine how hard that must of been. Especially when you are trying to clear your mind and are then being reminded of one of the things your are trying to clear out!

How was your visit with your mom? Did you think of CB?

Yes, I was watching the State of the Union and then some analysis afterward. I then decided I needed a good laugh and watched Ricky Gervais's new stand up special, Out of England 2. Hilarious!

Megg, your scan looks awesome. How are you feeling these days? I haven't been good about keeping up with people's journals lately.

I was hoping Amber would post her pics tonight. Hope you are ok hon.

Lisa, DOH! I hope you are about to Ov. You are still a cycle buddy. 

Vicky, I think I'm going to wait for another opinion, but thank you. I can only have so many people giving me input on my uterus. 

Well I told Tim about the call with the Florida doctor. He thinks surgery is a good option if we can afford it. I didn't look at my MRI images. I'm too scared. I'm going to overnight them and hopefully will have an answer about surgery and costs early next week. Tim and I also talked about all of our other options. Surgery and possibly IVF. Surrogacy. Adoption. He's on board for all of the above in that order. He said he would not allow us to go into debt though. Fair enough...says my head. My heart is a different story. He said if I wasn't so sad about all of this, he might just say "we gave it our best shot, let's move on." But he knows I'll never be able to move on, so he's willing to go the distance with me. I was relieved to hear this. I told him if he wasn't, I would have to leave the relationship. No need. He's in for the long haul. Good man indeed. He also kind of retracted on the debt thing a little bit. I think if push comes to shove, he might be open to getting a loan or something. Can you get loans for fertility? I have no idea!

I had a huge cry as I told him. Tears seem to work. Honestly I wasn't trying to manipulate him, I just needed the release after all of the information I've been given. I feel a bit better now.

My head is reeling. One thing is for sure, I'm fighting this with everything I've got. Apparently I'm not a quitter as evidenced by how far I'm about to take this. I actually didn't know I had it in me.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Been lurking for ages and a crap derailer, but hearty I couldn't read your posts and not comment. My heart breaks for you it really does, I am glad Tim is on board. And you can get a loan for anything these days. I know that medically it may be slightly different, but my mum carried 3 babies to term with a heart shaped uterus with two chambers. We were talking about it the other week and she thinks she may have had many more miscarriages than she did because in those dates they didn't test until you had missed 2/3 periods. So it can be done. I am confident that once you start on this new journey you will end up with a sticky BFP.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## jenny25

you know hearty i admire you , your an amazing woman seriously i know i have some problems and stuff you know girls if i could give anyone of you a baby i would or give you eggs sperm or an incubator actually paul and i were talking and i said id donate eggs to help other people and he said he would donate sperm i know i am very lucky to have aarron he is my little cutie and i know he aint pauls biological child but in pauls eyes he is his dad regardless what the dna say 

i had a think to myself some of you know i went through a dna test with aarrons dad in scotland and it turns out he was not aarrons father he was the result of a rape but it doesnt change how i feel about it him but it did get me thinking i had a pretty normal pregnancy with him and now that i am ttc i feel that i can only get pregnant sucessfully was from a trauma sorry i am rambling on but i have alot going on in my head at the moment and i really dont know how to feel or what too do about it :(


----------



## VGibs

Hearty - You sure have a keeper there. That man is made of gold.


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> you know hearty i admire you , your an amazing woman seriously i know i have some problems and stuff you know girls if i could give anyone of you a baby i would or give you eggs sperm or an incubator actually paul and i were talking and i said id donate eggs to help other people and he said he would donate sperm i know i am very lucky to have aarron he is my little cutie and i know he aint pauls biological child but in pauls eyes he is his dad regardless what the dna say
> 
> i had a think to myself some of you know i went through a dna test with aarrons dad in scotland and it turns out he was not aarrons father he was the result of a rape but it doesnt change how i feel about it him but it did get me thinking i had a pretty normal pregnancy with him and now that i am ttc i feel that i can only get pregnant sucessfully was from a trauma sorry i am rambling on but i have alot going on in my head at the moment and i really dont know how to feel or what too do about it :(

That's got to be an awful thought to have, Jen! I can't imagine feeling like that! I really don't think that's the case though. I don't! You've had some awful times in the past few years, but I believe you'll get your rainbow baby for you and Paul! I really do! :hugs:



heart tree said:


> Hi girls. It surely has been quiet in here lately. I know I've been laying low. Allie, how strange that they would make that assumption. That would never happen here. I can imagine how hard that must of been. Especially when you are trying to clear your mind and are then being reminded of one of the things your are trying to clear out!
> 
> How was your visit with your mom? Did you think of CB?
> 
> Yes, I was watching the State of the Union and then some analysis afterward. I then decided I needed a good laugh and watched Ricky Gervais's new stand up special, Out of England 2. Hilarious!
> 
> Megg, your scan looks awesome. How are you feeling these days? I haven't been good about keeping up with people's journals lately.
> 
> I was hoping Amber would post her pics tonight. Hope you are ok hon.
> 
> Lisa, DOH! I hope you are about to Ov. You are still a cycle buddy.
> 
> Vicky, I think I'm going to wait for another opinion, but thank you. I can only have so many people giving me input on my uterus.
> 
> Well I told Tim about the call with the Florida doctor. He thinks surgery is a good option if we can afford it. I didn't look at my MRI images. I'm too scared. I'm going to overnight them and hopefully will have an answer about surgery and costs early next week. Tim and I also talked about all of our other options. Surgery and possibly IVF. Surrogacy. Adoption. He's on board for all of the above in that order. He said he would not allow us to go into debt though. Fair enough...says my head. My heart is a different story. He said if I wasn't so sad about all of this, he might just say "we gave it our best shot, let's move on." But he knows I'll never be able to move on, so he's willing to go the distance with me. I was relieved to hear this. I told him if he wasn't, I would have to leave the relationship. No need. He's in for the long haul. Good man indeed. He also kind of retracted on the debt thing a little bit. I think if push comes to shove, he might be open to getting a loan or something. Can you get loans for fertility? I have no idea!
> 
> I had a huge cry as I told him. Tears seem to work. Honestly I wasn't trying to manipulate him, I just needed the release after all of the information I've been given. I feel a bit better now.
> 
> My head is reeling. One thing is for sure, I'm fighting this with everything I've got. Apparently I'm not a quitter as evidenced by how far I'm about to take this. I actually didn't know I had it in me.

I'm fine. Nothing to tell really... So, you aren't missing much!

I'm so glad that Tim is on board with everything. I'm sure you 2 will work out whatever is best. I know you're in the mode of worst case scenario... but things might turn out much more positive than what you're planning for. Its VERY good to have a plan... But, don't relegate yourself to this inevitability that may not even exist. I'm just saying, we make things out to be much worse in our heads than they actually are sometimes! :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Hearty - You sure have a keeper there. That man is made of gold.

You! Labor? Its time! C'mon!


----------



## VGibs

Oh megg :( I am waiting not very patiently and today I'm a wreck. Everyone keeps asking me if I'm in labor and when it will happen and I don't know...I have no idea when I'm gonna have this baby. I wish I knew :(


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Oh megg :( I am waiting not very patiently and today I'm a wreck. Everyone keeps asking me if I'm in labor and when it will happen and I don't know...I have no idea when I'm gonna have this baby. I wish I knew :(

Aww, sweetie! I didn't mean to add to that, either! I'm sorry! :hugs: She'll come soon! I'm sure of it! The last time I told someone it "was time"... She did actually go into labor that day. So, maybe my magic will work again! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

haha Well get wavin that magic wand!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> haha Well get wavin that magic wand!

*waves wand* Let's hope it worked!


----------



## heart tree

Cesca, thanks so much love. I know that a heart shaped uterus can cause miscarriages. That&#8217;s originally what they thought I had. It gives me great hope to know about your mother. Thanks for coming out of lurkdom to share that. I can&#8217;t believe you are at 27 weeks now! How did that happen?

Jenny, I&#8217;m in awe of you. Thank you for sharing something so intimate with us. I can&#8217;t even pretend to imagine what you have gone through in your life. What a gift Aaron was, despite how he was conceived. And honey, I really don&#8217;t believe that the only way you can have a baby is through a traumatic experience. I think things just happen. Bad things happen to really good people. But guess what? Great things also happen to really good people. You will have something great happen for you. It will be a healthy baby that was conceived out of love with Paul.

Virginia, sorry you are feeling like a wreck. Don&#8217;t feel pressure to have the baby. She&#8217;ll come when she&#8217;s good and ready. There&#8217;s basically no turning back now. She&#8217;s coming, like it or not. I was 3 weeks late if you can believe it. My poor mother! I guess I just got really comfy in there. 

Thanks Megg, you&#8217;re right. I do tend to go to &#8220;worst case scenario.&#8221; I do it all the time. I hate to say it, but I think I&#8217;m a pessimist at heart. I really want to be an optimist and I&#8217;m working on that. Tim is, which is incredibly helpful. Glad you have nothing to report. No news is good news in early pregnancy. Just keep brewing that babe in there.

Well, I&#8217;m definitely in the TWW. FF is saying I Ov&#8217;d on CD 14. Me! CD 14! WTF??? But FF is wrong. My cervix was still a bit hard and closed on CD 14 and my OPK wasn&#8217;t quite positive. On CD 15 I had an extremely soft cervix and super open. My OPK was very, very positive and I had intense Ov pain on the left side. That&#8217;s ok though, my chart looks very pretty right now. Please feel free to ogle it. A CD 14 Ov is like heaven to me right now.

Where is everyone these days? Since no new people will ever find us, we need to keep this thread going! I can&#8217;t live without you all.


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - :hugs: Hearty really said it best...I envy her eloquence. Your little Aaron has a wonderful mother and father, soon to be married...that is his true family and his loving future. 

*Hearty* - I'm a day 14 girl myself...we are practically day for day cycle buddies...excellent O day for you!!! that is text book perfect :) I'm glad something positive is happening for your cycle...really great and your oscar performance might be your ticket to your BFP! :) :dust:

*Vgibs* - I think babies come out when they are fully baked...don't feel any pressure...your baby is probably just very snuggly in there :)


----------



## msarkozi

I'm lurking.......


----------



## VGibs

Is it considered lurking if you post that your lurking??? LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol smartass! :)


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha, Mel's not a lurker anymore. Hi Mel. How goes it? Sorry I haven't been in your journal in a while.


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm here too. I'm not quite sure what to say to everyone - there's so much going on that is massive. 

Hearty: you have it in you all right, you have everything in you that you need to get to where you want to be. I too am worried about money but I have decided that i will get into debt, because much as debt is a possible reason to lose my house and everything i have physically worked for, i think everything i have worked for emotionally has more value and its taken me 39 years to get to this point. If i have to, i am selling my house (but i do have the ability to do so). When that quote comes in, we then fundraise. There are ways.... lodgers, loans, weekend jobs whatever. You have this in you all right... and with Tim giving you 100% support, you can do it. 

oOOoooOoOo look at your flashy ov day!! 

Jen - i didn't know what you had been through - thank you for trusting us with that. The traumas have already happened and are already in the past - this is your frame of reference...what you have experienced and judge all experiences by....it's not the reality. The reality (and the present) is your wonderful son and your wonderful fiance. 

Sugar: well done on the quitting. It defo gets easier - i start to find it gets easier after just a couple of days and the nicotine is out of your body. Its amazing how quickly your mind de-programmes wanting one. I go to whyquit.org if i need some talking in off the ledge. Seeing as the ticker is good and stuff, you need to give us written weekly updates on the pounds lost. I have put 2 pounds on. I dont need a ticker to tell me that

Cazza, i bet your OH was in a better mood by the final whistle. I was fuming. 

Allie: I thought the Tea Party sounded nice until i heard about what tossers they are. Its still a nice name, but i know better now. Um, that teacher was not leading a mothers meeting. What a stupid assumption and what a stupid way of managing to distract from the teaching. I have heard good things about TCC and meditating 

Hi Megg-Nothing-To-Tell - how are you getting on? 

Hi Gibby, hope you're holding up ok. If you want things to move have you tried the stuff they tell you to do on the telly, like eating a curry, and sex is supposed to get things moving isn't it? Im still flapping and squawking. Put your fingers in your ears if you dont want to hear the questions <lalalaimnotlistening> always works for me. 

haha at Mel lurking and posting. We should rename that 'plurking'. how are things with you Mel? have you had any more info about birth plans?

AFM.....I have my appointment date with Mr T. 

7 March 2011. 

Yoikes.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Dazed and Bleu too. I need to catch up to your cycles so i can cycle buddy up too, can you slow down a bit please


----------



## vickyd

Nothing new here either....Bored of being stuck at home and eating like a pig.

My dog is loving my being housebound, she wont leave my side for a minute lol!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

heart tree said:


> I cant believe you are at 27 weeks now! How did that happen?

I know, the last 6 weeks have gone by particularly quickly. But I am having a hard time with my back that has me in tears most days and my ligament pains from the stretching is horrific because of all my past surgeries. I know I am incredibly lucky and I haven't forgotton that or taking it for granted, but every day is such a struggle now already.

Anyway here is a new bump pic.

I love this group and wouldn't want it to die down either!
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh. i want a dog who wont leave my side when i am housebound. someone at work found a puppy and tried to make me take her but i am too irresponsible

are you coping with housebounded maternity leave?

i want to be housebound.


----------



## NatoPMT

im not fully committed to this today, i looked more at the wallpaper and the print on the trousers than the bump. 

i must be more bump orientated. Cesca you are looking fab though, thats for sure!!


----------



## NatoPMT

prgirl_cesca said:


> But I am having a hard time with my back that has me in tears most days and my ligament pains from the stretching is horrific because of all my past surgeries. I know I am incredibly lucky and I haven't forgotton that or taking it for granted, but every day is such a struggle now already.

Im terribly sorry to hear that... i have heard of stretchy ligaments without the surgeries adding to it as well. It does seem like you have a long way to go yet... Can you manage day to day? Can you take time off sick when necessary?


----------



## VGibs

Nato - We dont really have curry here in the boonies and Im too lazy to make one. The sex thing...well after seeing the blood from my membrane sweep OH wont come near me lol He is sure that having sex will break my water....or the funniest thing I ever heard...he thinks his giant massive penis will hit the babies head. Now I love my OH...but hung like a viking warrior god he is not. I have tried everything to get this thing going except the castor oil because...well ew.


----------



## hoping:)

quick update- had blood test done today and negative. I had a feeling it would turn out this way. I had a positive on Monday and then on tuesday I could see faint lines but they were lighter than Monday. This morning my test was BFN:wacko: Still no sign of af either so I'm not sure what is going on with my cycles. The FS wants me to go in again next week if I haven't started. I hate playing the waiting game. 

Hearty- sorry I couldn't get around to posting pics last night. I had lots of homework and have a horrible head cold.


----------



## vickyd

Sorry to hear that Hoping.....Bugger!

Nato i hate being housebound, im usually very active and i feel like a looser right now lol! I ended up cleaning out closets and scrubbing walls which im pretty sure wasnt what the doc had in mind when he told me to stay at home...

Right now im watching the news and once again feeling embaressed for being Greek...

https://www.athensnews.gr/portal/9/36698 Too bad i wont have enough money to send my kids abroad to study like i did....


----------



## NatoPMT

if the baby has dimples Gibbs, we will know which method you used ;)

Hoping, im so sorry bebe. How are you feeling? what is the appointment with the fs specifically for? This has happened to me twice and i know how much it got to me, big hug for you. Massive hug.


----------



## LucyJ

I'm here but feeling rough and cant seem to make my brain work to write a coherent post (keep having to go back and delete or reword what Ive written as doesnt make sense.) 

Vicky you put me to shame Ive done sweet FA today! Opps and Im teaching tomorrow not looking forward to it maybe I'll get more done on friday.

:hugs: to hearty and Jen :hugs:

Hoping sorry to hear that :hugs:

Cecsa gorgeous bump sorry your in so much pain.


----------



## hoping:)

^^ he just said to come in and have more blood drawn if af hasn't shown up. I also have to get my cd 3 hormone testing done. I'm feeling ok. I just feel a bit rough because I have this awful head cold that started yesterday. I'm so achy and drained of energy. I really hope af will show soon so I can get on with my testing. this sucks.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry, I just don't know what to say to a lot of the stuff....I have been reading though...

Hearty - I am surviving......

Nato - I will be induced for sure at 39 weeks, possibly earlier...once they do the proper measurements in a couple of weeks, a final decision will be made. 

The doctor signed me off on medical leave today, due to my issues yesterday (all in my journal)....I am at work at the moment, but I need to talk to my supervisor and of course she isn't here today...trying to reach her on cell phone


----------



## yogi77

Hi girls, I've been lurking lately too, haven't really had much to say! Now I guess I'm "plurking"!

Hearty I don't really know what to say as I can only try to imagine how you must be feeling...you are a strong woman and sounds like Tim is a good man and will stick with you and you will go through this together. It doesn't matter how you end up with your baby, you will one day soon and you will be a wonderful mother. :hugs:

Megg congrats on your scan again, picture looks great!

Nato, glad to see you have your appt set up with Mr. T!

sorry to hear about your blood test hoping :hugs:

AFM, I found our baby's heartbeat with a doppler last night! My friend has given me hers to borrow...I knew it might be too early but couldn't resist trying anyways...it took about 10 min and I heard my own a couple of times first so I knew right away when I found it because it was so much faster. Had to hold the doppler way down by my pubic bone to find it. It was amazing!!

I've also had a couple of migranes the past couple of days. One started at work and lasted about 10 hours and then I got one last night and it only lasted a few hours because I was able to go to bed right away and lie down with a cold cloth on my head. Accompanied by nauseau...UGH. I am not sure if it's triggered by hunger or not enough water. I feel like I'm drinking so much water though. I have an appt with my doc this afternoon just to let her know to see if it's a concern, but I know that migranes and headaches can occur in pregnancy so it may just be something I have to deal with for a bit.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, thanks for that. I&#8217;m completely willing to go into debt. We&#8217;ll go into debt to have our babies and then leave all of our debt to them when we die. It&#8217;s a fair trade, isn&#8217;t it? I&#8217;m so happy you have your appointment set. You have a couple more cycles to try beforehand then. I know a woman on the 35+ thread who is starting with Dr. T this cycle for IVF. I can&#8217;t remember if I told you this already. She said she would love to talk to you if you wanted. Her user name is Skye2010. 

Oh and while the Tea Party sounds lovely, well, I&#8217;m not a fan. They are affectionately referred to as Tea Baggers by the liberals. If you don&#8217;t know what tea bagging is, look it up. It isn&#8217;t pretty. LOL!

Vicky I want to be housebound too. With a cute dog at my side. Eating curry. Nato and I will be right over to be housebound with you. Greece doesn&#8217;t sound that much different from the US to be honest. Our government shot down a law that would help kids born in the US with illegal parents to stay in the US. 

Cesca, that is quite a bump you have going! I too couldn&#8217;t help but look at the wallpaper and trouser prints. There is so much to look at!

Virginia, ha ha at your husband. Mine would think the same thing I think. 

Oh Amber, I&#8217;m so so sorry! I really thought this was it for you. :hugs: And you are sick on top of it. Ugh. 

Hiya Luce. Pregnancy brain is a good thing!

Mel, I&#8217;ll take a gander at your journal when I get home from work today. Sounds like there has been some stress. I&#8217;m sorry to hear that. I hope everything is relatively ok. Glad you can take your leave now.

Yogi, congrats on the doppler success! I never had headaches during pregnancy, but had awful ones right after my first mc. I was 10 weeks along and still had a lot of hormones in me. It is definitely normal, though not fun at all.


----------



## msarkozi

no worries Hearty...it's nothing too exciting....there was just a possibility of pre term labour happening...it's just really bad braxton hicks and they need to monitor me


----------



## grandbleu

hoping:) said:


> quick update- had blood test done today and negative. I had a feeling it would turn out this way. I had a positive on Monday and then on tuesday I could see faint lines but they were lighter than Monday. This morning my test was BFN:wacko: Still no sign of af either so I'm not sure what is going on with my cycles. The FS wants me to go in again next week if I haven't started. I hate playing the waiting game.

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

oo yes hearty, lets trade off and see what happens. I just actually toyed with a faustinian type deal then for a minute. Best not. 

I have looked on the 35+ thread before, i must come over and pester sky, obviously i will introduce myself first. Does she seem to think Mr T is the holy grail like i do? 

Lets elbow our way in a Vic's house and take over the fridge and sofa and dog patting duties. Does the law apply to obsessive internet friends who turn up at a pregnant greek friend's houses? they couldnt turn us away could they? 

Luce, why dont you just write what comes into your head, dont read it back and press 'post'. We will then offer interpretations of what you have written and you can mark us out of 10 for accuracy and creativity in interpretation. Apparently feeling rough is good, i know you know that

Hoping, what horrible limbo for you. Is there any possibility that you are? i have seen FF charts show positive, then neg, then pos again. Get some rest and take good care of yourself

Mel, and you, get that supervisor told and get yourself home with a years supply of stuffed huskies. 

YogiBear - yeay at plurking. How you doing my little snapdragon. OMG at the heartbeat!!! thats ace!!! you must feel a million times better in spite of migraines. You must keep your blood sugar steady (like i know or somert)



ew ew at tea bagging. I knew what that was already. not sure how like


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: you know what Nato?! I had some of those maple foot babies come in last week, and they are horrid!! They made them differently, and I launched a complaint with the company store, who took it to the manufacturer. So until they are fixed, there is no way I am paying for those ugly looking things! :(


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> YogiBear - yeay at plurking. How you doing my little snapdragon. OMG at the heartbeat!!! thats ace!!! you must feel a million times better in spite of migraines. You must keep your blood sugar steady (like i know or somert)

Thanks! :hugs: I said last night it made the migranes all worth it...I think it may be hunger related so you might just know what you're talking about lol!! We'll see if I get one today but I'm going to try to pig out all day so hopefully it will be prevented. 

well back to work for me for a bit, then to Dr.'s appt.


----------



## NatoPMT

NOOO!!!!!! horrible huskies? dont let Razzer hear you say that

you cant possibly start medical / maternity leave with that hanging over you Mel!!! 

you get them there huskies sorted, dont make me come over there.


----------



## NatoPMT

Yogi, porridge with sultanas, nutmeg and cinnamon. Cinnamon is used to stablise blood sugar too. Make a big pot of it and you can snack on it whenever you feel a bit hungry or are waiting for other food to cook 

cant have yogibear not feeling well as well. All the preggos are having a hard time (except megg, who seems to be breezing it)


----------



## heart tree

Nato, you can PM Skye. She already knows about you and said you could. Just tell her I sent you. That thread moves pretty quickly and I can't seem to keep up. Also, lots of them haven't had a loss. They are all struggling to get pregnant the first time. I can't relate as much so don't spend as much time over there. You might find the same thing if you try to get involved in that thread.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and I don't know what she thinks of Dr. T. She did one cycle of IVF that didn't take with someone else. She decided to move to Dr. T which makes me think she holds him in high regard like you do.


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce, why dont you just write what comes into your head, dont read it back and press 'post'. We will then offer interpretations of what you have written and you can mark us out of 10 for accuracy and creativity in interpretation. Apparently feeling rough is good, i know you know that

Ok I'll try that yeay it us good its reassuring just hope I feel little beter tomorrow as Im teaching year 6 tomorrow. Poor steve I just burst into tears for npreason all he asked was what I was doing I burst into tears then asked him not to leave me :shrug: why would we he he loves me and we're having a baby I felt bad thst I havent done anythiung ub the house he gave me a massive hug let me :cry: and told me not to worry and not yo be silly.

I didnt say but yay on getting an appointment with Mr T :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh dear just looked at my post think it kind of makes sense but my typing is dreadfull opps sorry about that.


----------



## NatoPMT

I pm'd skye hearty. I did it. It was like a first date. 

I did post on the 35+ thread but kept skulking back in here. I like it in here best. I also dont really have time to keep up with another thread, i dont even have time to read journals so cant commit to a whole new thread

Pmsl at Luce. And ahh at the same time. I had to read the post 3 times but thing i got the gist of it. We wont leave you either. You are stuck with Steve and with us.


----------



## LucyJ

Awww Nato that ade me well up too dont leave me you cant I'm goingt to stamp my foot and demand everyone stays with ne or I'll :cry: loce you guys be lost with out you all. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

That should be love you guys!!


----------



## msarkozi

:rofl: Nato!! they really cheaped out on them this batch...they don't even look like a dog! They were pretty pitiful looking.....I am hoping the manufacturer corrects this quickly.....


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Luce! You loce us! 

I had to read your post a couple of times too, but this is what I got out of it:



LucyJ said:


> why would we he he loves me and we're having a baby

What a wonderful thing for you to be able to say!!! :happydance:

Nato, I remember your post. You posted and then ran. I never saw you there again. I agree, it's hard to keep up. I mostly just stay here. 

Now if I were housebound, that would be a different story.

Glad you PM'd Skye. If you end up dating, you can credit me.


----------



## vickyd

Nato and Hearty please come and be housebound with me! I promise to cook great greek veggie dishes, let popi cuddle with you all you want (she is the worlds best cuddler) and you can work on one of the many pcs we have in the house and keep up with all B&B threads!!!!


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> Hoping, what horrible limbo for you. Is there any possibility that you are? i have seen FF charts show positive, then neg, then pos again. Get some rest and take good care of yourself


I have no idea any more:shrug: I guess it is possible that I o'd even later than I thought. My temps were really low this cycle. Pre o temps are usually low 97 to mid 97 and 2ww temps are usually high 97 to mid 98 (I also got an almost positive opk towards the end of last week). This cycle I was lucky to even get to mid 97 and had one or two temps that were in the high 97s. Why did I stop temping:dohh: I'll start again tomorrow and go from there. If I am not pregnant at least I can finish up my testing. It would be awful to get pregnant right now just to lose another one. 

Yogi- yay for hearing baby's heart beat:thumbup:

Lucy:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, if I was independently wealthy, I'd be there in a second. It sounds like a great time to me. Good Greek food, cuddly Popi, B&B and you and Nato!

Amber, maybe you didn't Ov, or Ov'd later. Are you sure your OPK was truly positive on CD 14? Also, maybe your body geared up to Ov and then didn't. I'm sorry this cycle is so confusing. I've been there more than once.


----------



## hoping:)

^^The opk on cd 14 was not fully positive but it was super close. The opk from last week was the same way and was on cd 23 when I had my temp dip. The one I did on cd 24 was a little lighter. Maybe I o'd on cd 23 and am only 9 dpo:wacko: I have no idea. I really hate this and just want to have normal cycles again.


----------



## heart tree

Grrr to all of it. Seriously.

I wish I had some advice. Damn irregular cycles. They just suck.


----------



## Megg33k

I've referred a new girl to our thread. I'm hoping she comes over. She was considering leaving BnB because she wasn't feeling very welcomed in a thread she was in... But she needs our support right now. I'm really, really hoping she comes by. I promised that we were welcoming and supportive... I think this would be a good home for her right now! Just wanted to give her a bit of an intro in case she comes in...


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls is it ok for me to join here


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx meg


----------



## Megg33k

And, here she is! :) Yay! Welcome, honey! Its been a little quiet in here today... but it'll pick up again shortly! I promise!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: want2beamum86


----------



## want2bamum86

ok hunni when more people start to talk i will just let everyone know what is going on with me and y i am here really x


----------



## want2bamum86

hi lucyj


----------



## Megg33k

See, its started already! Feel free to spill your guts to us now... They'll read it when they get here. Everyone is sort of in a different place... All over the world in here! :)


----------



## want2bamum86

ok megs here goes 

hi gils this is my story lol


well i am still classed as preg (again) as i had bleeding on friday went to hospital where i was told there was no heart beat. well my doc phoned me today to say that i do have a heart beat and she would like me to go for a scan next wed ( earliest one in my local hospital) so than nhs for making me think i wasnt preg no more

so fingers crossed i am still preg and everything is going to plan

hubby doent know how to feel bless him its hard to me so i hate to think how it is for him ( he has aspergers and form of autism) just for thoes who dnt know

sorry this is long

just wanted everyone to know what is going on with me atm i hope this is a sticky baby.

love rhia


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> im not fully committed to this today, i looked more at the wallpaper and the print on the trousers than the bump.

My wallpaper is lushous, I heart it! That is a lot of print to get through.



NatoPMT said:


> Can you manage day to day? Can you take time off sick when necessary?

Just about, but I have no idea what it will be like once I'm 30 weeks plus. I don't get sick pay so if I do take time off i'll lose the money which I can't really afford. I get about by staying active and always changing position and stuff.



want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls is it ok for me to join here

Hello! Welcome to the madhouse!!


----------



## LucyJ

What a scary time this must be for you and your hubby I hope and pray that everything is ok and this one is a sticky one. :hugs:

You'll find alot of support here the girls are fab massive :hugs: to you.


----------



## want2bamum86

tahnx lucyj that means alot to me xxx


----------



## Dazed

I just wanna say hi to Want2bamum86 :hi: Welcome and you will find lots of support here. Like you, I didn't feel so welcomed by bnb, but I have found love in this tread and the lovely ladies!

**going to go back to hiding now, not in a great mood**


----------



## heart tree

Oh Rhia, that sounds awful. How on earth could they tell you there wasn&#8217;t a heartbeat and then change their minds? Are you still bleeding honey? What a lot of information to absorb. I can&#8217;t believe you have to wait so long for your next scan. You must be feeling so scared right now. We&#8217;ve all been there. Whatever you need, we&#8217;re here for you. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

What's wrong Lisa?


----------



## jenny25

hey hun i recognise you were you in a section either pregnancy after loss or 2nd tri losses ? you look familiar xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I knew you'd be the right girls who would be attentive and welcoming and understand. I just want to say thank you to all of you for being so amazing! I wouldn't get through some days without you lot... and I really appreciate you all! For now, I'm going to go be bored stiff by one of the Saw movies... A friend is doing a marathon of all 7, and I promised to pop by for a min. Hopefully I won't have to suffer through it for long! LOL


----------



## VGibs

Poor megg...I would bring a book LOL


----------



## Allie84

Hi Rhia! :wave: That sounds so confusing...I'm with Hearty, how can they change their minds about there being a heartbeat? I hope everything goes well at your next scan and the wait goes by quickly.

Hi, Dazed!:hugs: Sorry you're in a bad mood. I kind of am, as well. Something Hearty said earlier stuck with me...she said she feels like she's a pessimist trying to be an optimist. I think I'm that way as well. I know I used to be optimistic but I find myself being more pessimistic lately and I hate it. Not even about TTC persay. Blah. 

Vicky, I don't think I've ever washed walls in my life. They actually get dirty? Sorry you're feeling so cooped up. May I join Hearty and Nato and move in with you? Or would we be kicked out as migrants as well (probably not as quickly since we're white of European descent...sad truth)? Some curry and unlimited BnB time sounds lovely!

Lucy, your post had me in stiches. I got the gist of it, though! Enjoy teaching tomorrow. You are so sweet. We loce you too!!! :hugs:

Yogi, Mel, Cesca...thanks for coming out of lurkdom for us. Cesca, great bump pic. :hugs: Sorry about all of the aches and pains, ladies. :hugs: It will all be worth it in the end....eyes on the prize and all that (easy for me to say I know ). 

Hoping, I'm so sorry about the negative bloods! :hugs: I hope you feel better very soon. 

Jenny, I'm so sorry about what you had to go through to get Aaron. You are such a strong woman! Seriously. So your OH is Scottish as well, right? Happy belated Burn's night. Did you have a Burn's Supper by any chance? We never celebrate it now that we're over here. I love an excuse to get all cultural but Alex doesn't seem to care lol. 

Nato, I seriously wonder if you'll be pregnant by Mr T, but if not, that's a great step forward. :happydance:

Hearty, what an AMAZING looking chart. :) :happydance: <--I accidently wrote happydays for that because I'm watching it on TV. Funny. How are you feeling this evening? 

AFM, It's my birthday tomorrow!!!! My golden birthday, actually...27 on the 27th. :)


----------



## heart tree

Allie I saw on FB that your bday was tomorrow. Do you have any plans you youngster? Sorry you are feeling like a pessimist too. I can't even remember if I used to be an optimist. Let's work on it together. 

How are things with Alex these days? Any further communication or is your parents stuff overshadowing it right now?

Yeah my chart is amazing isn't it? Thanks Femara. You'll love it if you ever try it. I'm feeling ok. A bit better. One day at a time. That's what I have to keep telling myself.


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie I saw on FB that your bday was tomorrow. Do you have any plans you youngster? Sorry you are feeling like a pessimist too. I can't even remember if I used to be an optimist. Let's work on it together.
> 
> How are things with Alex these days? Any further communication or is your parents stuff overshadowing it right now?
> 
> Yeah my chart is amazing isn't it? Thanks Femara. You'll love it if you ever try it. I'm feeling ok. A bit better. One day at a time. That's what I have to keep telling myself.

Working on it together sounds great! I'm really focusing on the meditation and hoping it will help me live in the moment...do you meditate?

Nothing too exciting for my birthday; if we can manage to get up in time we're going to go out for breakfast, and then go to work. After work my dad is coming over for cheesecake, and then Alex and I are going out to eat at a local Mexican resaurant that gives you a free meal on your birthday. Basically work and a lot of eating. 

Things with Alex are going well this week, thanks for asking. We haven't seen much of eachother, though, as it's been such a busy week, and we're tired when we finally get settled in. And yeah, parent drama is pretty much overshadowing most things. My mom is set to be 'released' on Friday, into a group home (?!?!) as she can't go home with my dad due to the eviction and he is stuck in the lease until April.It would be a group home until April. My dad can't afford two households. She understandably feels really abandoned, like she's a burden with nowhere to go. :( She refuses to live with me, though, as Alex made it clear to her the day she got put in that he didn't want that. It makes me feel bad that I can't let her live here,but he's right, it probably wouldn't work. And it would set a precident to the rest of the family that we're up to being her 'carers' and I don't think that's a good thing to put out there at this point (in the past they've suggested I become her guardian and all kinds of stuff...she's only 60 and most of the time she's normal....it's mental illness, not dementia). Plus my mom blames Alex for getting her put in the hospital (he did do it, but for her own good).

ETA some clarification


----------



## msarkozi

rhia - welcome!! and omg!! that must be the most emotional thing ever; be told there is no heartbeat and then be told there was! I am hoping for all the best for you :hugs:

oh Megg, I want to see saw 7!!!! I have all of them but that one, lol!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Allie that is so much for you to deal with. As awful as it all is, I have to say from an outsiders perspective that I think you are doing the right thing. It would most likely ruin your marriage to have her live with you. I've seen it happen to my clients who take in a sick parent. In California it is really difficult to become a legal guardian. She would have to be pretty incapacitated mentally for that to happen. Not sure what the laws are there but I know that it is a lot of work to be someone's guardian. It is a big decision and I usually work with clients closely to make sure they are ready for that level of responsibility. I think you are far too young to take that on. If she truly needed it down the road, the state could also step in and appoint someone. Ah, such hard decisions. Keep strong woman. Your acts come from love. Remember that. 

No I don't meditate but I'd like to. I love yoga which is a form of meditation for me. I'm all about focusing on the present moment right now. I'm going to lose my marbles otherwise.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty. It's wonderful to hear validation of our course of action as I feel so wishy washy. Yeah, she's no where near incapacitated enough for anyone to be her guardian. Her side of the family can be bizarre. Very uppity yet super dramatic. 

I am with you on needing to focus in the present moment to avoid losing your marbles! I showed up at yoga tonight and it was full so I ended up at Zumba. Fun, but a bit frenzied when I needed calm.


----------



## heart tree

It's officially your birthday now. Happy birthday Allie! :cake:


----------



## vickyd

Happy birthday Aliie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im gonna wish you not only health and happiness but a big fat preggo belly to match!
You are also welcome to my housebound party! Ill show you how to wash walls!!! Yes they get mighty dirty if you live smack downtown of a very polluted city!

Hey rhia! Welcome to our family, hope we can get you through some difficult days!


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls becuse i had a treeinee all on her own and she didnt know what she was looking for lol i am not bleeding now i stopped sunday so fx and i still have my bump and my cravings and morning sickness altho thats getting easier


----------



## cazza22

Happy birthday Allie xxxx 

Hey everyone else :wave: xxxx mwah xxxx :kiss:


----------



## jenny25

Hey allie hope your ok my lovely and happy birthday gorgeous :D
Paul isn't scottish he is english so its only me and aarron who are scottish well we didnt celebrate as i couldnt get any haggis or id of made a tradition haggis neeps and tatties for dinner but hey ho i love scottish tradition and being scottish is good i love scottish dancing it just amazes me

not much here to report aarron is off school today he is feeling under the weather he woke up during the night and was up a couple of hours so im pretty knackered still waiting for his op date tho i may have to chase it up 

not long now till the clinic either got that on monday and testing again on sunday i think the other day was an evap so i am not getting my hopes up at all x


----------



## want2bamum86

hi jenny25 not long till ur wedding wow u getting excited


----------



## VGibs

Oh look my ticker says 1 more day till bubs is born....I am gonna punch my ticker in the face


----------



## jenny25

awww hun huge hugs it wont be long now xxxxx :hugs:

yeah i know its scary how quick it will come so i got the swatches of pauls stuff now i can go match it to the bridesmaid dresses :D and i got the car information through too but you know im too tired to function xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

VGibs said:


> Oh look my ticker says 1 more day till bubs is born....I am gonna punch my ticker in the face

how far along r u?


----------



## want2bamum86

i really want a bump buddie


----------



## VGibs

want2bamum86 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Oh look my ticker says 1 more day till bubs is born....I am gonna punch my ticker in the face
> 
> how far along r u?Click to expand...

It says on my ticker...39 weeks and 6 days.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls I've had a quick skim read but have forgotten most things already. I don't have Lucy's preggo brain to blame either, just low concentration!:haha:

Hearty, here's to getting in debt to have our babies. Don't think I'm far behind you. This piddling on OPKS and CBFM is an expensive habit to fund. Tim sounds like he's on board with it all, which is fab news!:happydance:

Nato congrats on making the appt. I'm sure Mr T will sort you out. You look very slim to me anyway, so 2 lb is nothing to put on. You can lose that just going to the loo!:haha:

Hoping sorry about the negative blood results. :hugs:

Welcome to wantobamum.:thumbup:

Jen, so sorry to hear of the traumatic circumstances that Aaron was conceived, but he's your beautiful baby boy and nothing will ever hange that.

Virginia getting excited about you having your LO!:happydance:

Happy Birthday Allie. Hope you have a fab day and get to spend some quailty time with Alex xx

Megg fab bump pic. You look great!

Vicky can I come and be housebound with you too? You've seen my efforts on fb of trying to cook a moussaka. I clearly need that Greek touch to help me!:haha:

AFM I've got a foaming fanjita with the progesterone pessaries. Is this normal? It's quite alarming! On the plus side, my temp was a heady 37 degrees this morn so it's defo doing something.:thumbup:

I've lost 12lb so far Nato and 21 inches off my whole body. Into some very old slimmer jeans now. Need to do a new ticker, since I've lost the password to that one. I'm nearly at craking point on this diet though, it's the most boring thing I've ever done in my life and I feel deprived all the time!:growlmad:

3 of my Uni friends have all had babies within days of each other this week. Weird!
Love one of the girls names, Zara Sienna! I'm now the odd one out!:cry:

Sorry if I've missed anyone.
x


----------



## vickyd

Sugar yes your mousaka does need some improving lol!!!! Ill be expecting you too!


----------



## sugarlove

Great I'll bring my doggie too and he can play with yours!:haha:


----------



## sugarlove

oh and red wine!:haha:


----------



## jenny25

i dunno how many dpo i am but i have thrush :cry::cry::cry::cry: owie


----------



## jenny25

ps not dtd for about a week


----------



## Megg33k

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ALLIE!



want2bamum86 said:


> i really want a bump buddie

I'll happily be your bump buddy, sweetie! I just don't have room in my siggy to put names! But, feel free to add me! :) I have several that I can't find room to add. I guess I'm a bit too ticker happy! :blush:



sugarlove said:


> Hey girls I've had a quick skim read but have forgotten most things already. I don't have Lucy's preggo brain to blame either, just low concentration!:haha:
> 
> Hearty, here's to getting in debt to have our babies. Don't think I'm far behind you. This piddling on OPKS and CBFM is an expensive habit to fund. Tim sounds like he's on board with it all, which is fab news!:happydance:
> 
> Nato congrats on making the appt. I'm sure Mr T will sort you out. You look very slim to me anyway, so 2 lb is nothing to put on. You can lose that just going to the loo!:haha:
> 
> Hoping sorry about the negative blood results. :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to wantobamum.:thumbup:
> 
> Jen, so sorry to hear of the traumatic circumstances that Aaron was conceived, but he's your beautiful baby boy and nothing will ever hange that.
> 
> Virginia getting excited about you having your LO!:happydance:
> 
> Happy Birthday Allie. Hope you have a fab day and get to spend some quailty time with Alex xx
> 
> Megg fab bump pic. You look great!
> 
> Vicky can I come and be housebound with you too? You've seen my efforts on fb of trying to cook a moussaka. I clearly need that Greek touch to help me!:haha:
> 
> AFM I've got a foaming fanjita with the progesterone pessaries. Is this normal? It's quite alarming! On the plus side, my temp was a heady 37 degrees this morn so it's defo doing something.:thumbup:
> 
> I've lost 12lb so far Nato and 21 inches off my whole body. Into some very old slimmer jeans now. Need to do a new ticker, since I've lost the password to that one. I'm nearly at craking point on this diet though, it's the most boring thing I've ever done in my life and I feel deprived all the time!:growlmad:
> 
> 3 of my Uni friends have all had babies within days of each other this week. Weird!
> Love one of the girls names, Zara Sienna! I'm now the odd one out!:cry:
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone.
> x

Its normal... It depends on the type of pessaries they are. Mine don't do it, but mine are very waxy. So, they just turn into a clear liquid and leak out in massive amounts. Lots of the creamier ones tend to froth though! LOL I know its gross... Sorry!


----------



## Dazed

Ok, so I am in a better mood today, but I got Nick's stomach bug. UUUGGGGGHHHH!
Yesterday was the 1yr mark since my first and only BFP. It just brought me down. Mostly better now!


----------



## msarkozi

Virginia - :rofl: 

Allie - happy birthday sweet lady! :cake:


----------



## yogi77

welcome wan2bamum86, we share the same dates!! What a horrible experience to have an inexperienced tech screw up like that...but the good news is it sounds like everything is ok, so FX for you! :hugs:

Happy Birthday Allie! Have a great day of eating!! :)

Nato, I made sure to eat and eat yesterday and I stayed headache free! (knock on wood) Thanks for the advice on the cinnamon, I will try it!

Hello to everyone!


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome Want2bamum86! I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope everything works out... when is your next scan?

Happy golden birthday, Allie!!! :cake: 

Jen- oh no for having thrush... don't some women have that as a sign of pregnancy?

Sugar- I feel you on being the odd man out. When I was pregnant with the twins my best friend and two of my really close friends all had due dates within a couple of weeks of each other but now I am left with no baby. Two of them just had their little ones this month and the other should be any day now. I am happy for them but it just sucks... how long do we have to wait?!

Virginia- I hope your little arrives soon!!!

Megg- look at you and baby Ixxy trucking along! 

AFM- started having af cramps today so hopefully af is near so I can just be done with this stupid cycle! I had af cramps last weekend but they didn't lead to anything.


----------



## yogi77

I know this has nothing to do with anything, but a friend of mine is turning 30 soon and another girlfriend and I are trying to come up with a theme for the party

...they did the 80's party theme for my 30th already so we want something different!! 

Any ideas!??!


----------



## grandbleu

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *Allie*!

*Jenny* - Sorry about thrush but it can be a sign of pregnancy :)

*Want2beamum* - Hi :wave:

*Dazed* - :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

girls my next scan is wed just b4 12 weeks (if they dnt cancel like they did last yr ) i have a bump still woop woop and still have cravings 

i cannot wait to see my lil one on the screen


----------



## want2bamum86

yogi77 wow thats gr8 hehe 

u had any cravings or symptoms yet


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Thank you sooooooo much for the bday wishes! :friends: :hugs: I really appreciate it. I've felt very loved today. :) 

Jenny, hopefully it's a pregnancy sign. FX

Virginia, I hope bubs comes soon! 

Funny thing I noticed today at work...I am in a Health class a few times each day and they have this REALLY old teen pregnancy poster up on the wall. There's a photo of a pregnancy test and it says on the box "Results in as early as 30 minutes." Seriously?!?!!? With our poas addictions we'd go CRAZY.


----------



## want2bamum86

happy bday allie84


----------



## LucyJ

Happy Birthday Allie :cake: 

Oh my god 30 mins 3 is bad enough!!

Jen sorry to hear that but I hope its a good sign.

Want2bamum Im a week and a bit behind you so we can be bump buddies too if you would like. I see your in Alton Im from west sussex went to Alton college for a year live in devon now with hubby but go home as much as I can as miss it a lot. Will be keeping everything crossed for your scan :hugs:

Hoping hope your cycle works itself out one way or another the limbo stage is horrid.

Yogi not sure about theme but will have a think.

Dazed :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

lucyj im moving to somerset soon lol


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - you are loved my dear :hugs:

Yogi - I am not good at themes, but what about looking on orientaltrading.com to see if there are any theme ideas on there? it's a party supply place that we order a bunch of stuff from for our christmas parties and curling bonspiels. 

It's raining here!! WTF?! rain in January is not good and not normal here.......The roads are going to become a huge disaster, and OH is on them today! :(


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls a petition for you to sign for whoever wants to

*End postcode lottery petition, 500 signatures needed!*

https://www.petition.co.uk/end-ivf-postcode-lottery

x


----------



## jenny25

hey so im back and i got my canasten combi cant wait for it too work yay , so i picked up tests at asda a pack of asdas own and a 2 pack of frer guess what the frer was only£7 too  

how is everyone ? xxx


----------



## VGibs

ghrrrr I keep accidentally unsubscribing to this thread on my iphone


----------



## want2bamum86

evening girls been with oh i am so tired now this is getting rediculus


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous ones i'm just lay in bed thinking I don't think I'm gonna sleep tonight through nerves n excitement about our scan tomorrow. Please pray for us and our bubs that he/she is a healthy little one xxxx lov you all & I'll update tomorrow as soon as poss xxx lov caz xxx


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. Just a quick pop in. 

Lisa, glad you are feeling better today babe. Anniversaries can definitely put me in a bad mood. :hugs: Sorry you feel sick. Can you take the day off from work tomorrow? 

Allie, happy birthday again lovely. Hope it has been a good one. You are loved indeed.

Sugar, I don&#8217;t get a foaming fanjita. It&#8217;s more like a thick cream that comes out. I use a panty liner. Sorry you feel like the odd one out. I know the feeling. The older you get, the more obvious it is. I&#8217;ll be odd with you. We&#8217;ll get our babies together.

Can&#8217;t wait for the party at Vicky&#8217;s! 

Yuck to thrush Jenny. When are you going to test again?

Yogi, look at you! Almost 11 weeks. You&#8217;ll be in the second tri before you know it. My brain isn&#8217;t working right now. I can&#8217;t think of a theme for your party at the moment. I&#8217;ll give it some thought though. 

Amber, I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon hon. 

Rhia, glad you aren&#8217;t still bleeding. Sounds like you had an untrained trainee! I have everything crossed for you on Wednesday.

Mel, it&#8217;s like summer here. Crazy weather all over!

Virginia, I constantly unsubscribe from my phone too. I wish the Last Page link wasn&#8217;t so close to the Unsubscribe one. How are you feeling?

Cazz, good luck tomorrow. Promise to update us the second you can. We want pics of the bub and your bump!

No news from me. Just feeling a little down today. Trying to keep my chin up though. Luckily tomorrow is Friday. I don&#8217;t care about the TWW, I&#8217;m having some wine this weekend, damn it!

xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to those of you feeling a bit down! :hugs:

Can't wait to hear your good news and find out the flavor tomorrow, Caz!


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Hearty. Enjoy that wine! I can't believe it's almost the weekend already.

Yogi, I've been thinking of party ideas but my brain is mush....have you thought of doing a decade other than the 80s or is that too unoriginal? Maybe 'What I wanted to be when I grew up' (nurse, teacher, rockstar, astronaut, artist, etc). 'Sweet 16 again' (teenagery celebration like a slumber party). Disco theme! Pimp and ho (not going to work if it's all women haha). Fantasy (wizards, elves, fairies...not as in erotic fantasy lol). Or simpler things like 'Everyone bring a creative pizza topping cooking party'. How nice of you to throw a party!

Cazz, good luck tomorrow!!!! :dance: I eagerly await finding out if we're going pink or blue. :) Thinking of you!!!

Dhia, sorry you're feeling so tired. Actually maybe that's a good sign?

Mel, hope OH has a safe drive on those roads. I can relate...it got above freezing here-33, now it's going to below 0 F here this weekend.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - thank you! I managed to get a hold of him earlier, and he promised they would stop if the roads were too bad. He should be home soon if all is well....I will feel much better once I know he is off the road!


----------



## want2bamum86

woke up this morn i have sore throat arghhhhh not happy dnt wanna b ill wanna stay healthy for my bump seeing oh 2nite as its his bday 2moz and wnt see him otherwise plus we been married for 7 mths so far woop woop


----------



## VGibs

hearty - Im ok! I slept for 12 hours last night so I am feeling pretty good this morning. And today is my due date so...Ill be happy if bubs could stay in for two more days though because we are moving for the next two days!


----------



## LucyJ

Caz good luck thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Just wanted to share happy news (nope it's not a BFP sorry guys!) but I'm having a sleep over party tonight!!! We have no friends here at all and I've been in this ESL course this month and just decided to throw a little slumber party for the girls (and one guy!). Can't wait...karaoke...charades...wine...pizza...pjs. So I'm 34 but we can still have a sleep over, right??? Perfect way to take my mind off the TWW. :happydance: I promise pics if I can in my journal :)


----------



## LucyJ

Oh yeah sleep overs are ok at any age, that sounds like so much fun where in France are you again? :flower: If I could Id come and gatecrash hope you have a fab time.


----------



## Allie84

Good morning girls, just checking for an update from Cazz. :)

Bleu, that sounds like so much fun! :) I love sleepovers, at any age. Have fun!!

How are you today Lucy?

I'm up early because I got new hair straighteners that I'm excited to try. Hahaha. Now off to work....TGIF!!!!


----------



## VGibs

I wish I could have a sleepover.....with Vin Diesel *meow*


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - in the South in a little town by the sea near to Nice...Love to have a BNB sleepover but everyone is so spread out :(

*Vgibs* - yum! I'm sure he could coax your little one out LOL!:winkwink:

*Allie* - hope your hair looks spectacular!

*PS.* Implantation Dip on my chart???:shrug:...trying not to get excited but this chart is so much better than last months pathetic one. Hmmmm....I know that a dip can just be a normal part of the cycle and not necessarily the wee eggy snuggling down for a 9 month nap but I don't know it made me smile this AM :)


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Amanda, I'm definately feeling better today and did take yesterday off. I have plenty of sick time and yesterday was definately a day to take it.

I want to have a bnb sleep over. It does suck that we are so far away from each other.

As for me, I had my doc. appt which was very uneventful. I have lost 15lbs since the last time I went so I am very happy with that. I forgot my little chart, but like every other doc she feels that if I keep losing the weight my body should regulate itself. Not what I wanted but I guess I will have to take it.... for now.


----------



## sugarlove

Bleu a very nice looking chart you have there my love! Where you live sounds gorgeous. I adore the south of France!:thumbup:

Hearty, I'll be joining you having some wine tonight and I'm in the 2ww too!

Rhia do you not live with your hubby?

Dazed congrats on the weight loss, that's good going!:thumbup:Fingers crossed your Doc is right and your cycle will right itself.

Cazza looking forward to hearing news from your scan!

AFM My temps are staying up nice and high at the mo. It's usually about tomorrow they drop and I start spotting, so will see if the progesterone helps.


----------



## want2bamum86

sugar love no in dnt live with hubby 

long story


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty how much progest do you use? I notice on Jen's meds, it says 2 pessaries a day, but I've only been using one so far.

Where is Mone? I see she's slacked off with her chart!:haha:

Nato, have you given any more thought as to where to meet up yet? I'm staying neat St Pauls cathederal, so fairly central.


----------



## jenny25

all i have to say is ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fecking biatch :grr:


----------



## sugarlove

what's up hun. Has the :witch:got you?
x


----------



## jenny25

na hun , it has just been one of those days hun i have problem with someone cause they accuse aarron of bashing another kid and i find it hard to believe cause aarron is 3stone skinny minnie short and this boy is taller around 5stone and tubby so i am pretty annoyed as its impossible for aarron to knock someone over that size and build urgh plus i had no mention of it at the school x


----------



## NatoPMT

Hello. I am back. Not that i have been anywhere. 

Hearty, I think i scared skye off, shes not replied so i have been snubbed good and proper. Unless she's your make believe friend of course. Amazing temp rise. I would put that on a badge if i were you. This here and now thing is quite hard for me. Maybe i should try yoga. I would rather try eating chocolate to be fair, that keeps me right in the moment. Sorry youre having a bit of a down day. Shall we have some wine and sing Grease songs really loudly. Thats the best down day rectification. 

Vic, have you got a blanket round your legs yet a la housebound stylee? I wash walls too. 

Hi Rhia, nice to meet you. Im so sorry to hear about this awful situation, sounds like there's lots and lots of hope and good reason to think your bean is a fighter. 

Dazed. It was my 1st year bfp anniversary this week too. We are buddies in our misery - im sorry. I wish we were happier buddies x

Allie......
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

for yesterday - hope you had an amazing day. did you get my card? i bet you didnt cos i only sent it on monday and apparently it takes 2 weeks to get to freezing cold places. 

I agree that your mum coming to stay with you until April is not a good idea, for more reasons than i have time to list. I know its inevitable but remember that you are feeling bad about a good decision. Its the right thing. 

Jen - i hope that evap is on the turn. 

Haha at Gibbers punching tickers. I know i shouldnt be laughing, but i have a nervous laugh. Hope youre ok, i have being keeping my eye on you without demanding to know if you are in labour yet. What about red raspberry leaf to try and get things going? i better stop suggesting things hadnt i seeing as you are moving. 

By the end of catching up, i am suspecting that Gibbers has gone a bit cuckoo. 

Sugar - i have a stone to lose. None of this 2lbs target. I wanna be what i was this time last year. I have a stone and a half to lose if i am to get where i was when i got married (although John and I did make a pact to get fat when we married). Wow at your 12lbs. Stop cracking. You NEED this. Fcus on foaming fanjitas not the fajitas* credit: Mone. Hope that temp stays high. Eyes crossed for ya 

Where is mone? i shall hunt her down

YogiBear - well done on vanquishing the headaches. Have you tried the cinnamon yet. I heart it. Party ideas? Hollywood? I am gonna get a red carpet for my 40th this year. Something to trip over on. I have a terrible imagination, unlike allie who is Miss Ideas as well as the Birthday Girl. One party idea they do in London is tube stations - High Barnet station (beehive wig), Barbican (Barbie and Ken), Angel etc etc Not very local for you, mind. 

Hoping, how are you my lovely? 

Hi Bleuby doo (haha at slumber party, ace - and yes to implantation dips), Mel, Razzer, Megg

Hi Luce, hows the brain fog today? You seem surprisingly coherant. 

Cazza, hope you have news from your scan. Like youre ditching Team Yellow? For....??????

I have some news. I am back under 10 stone. Thats the only news i have so i tried to make it sound bigger than it was.


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Nato, have you given any more thought as to where to meet up yet? I'm staying neat St Pauls cathederal, so fairly central.

We could go to St Pauls cathedral. I have never been in there. Dont think they have a bar though. 

Depends what you want to do - are we meeting for drinks or lunch or coffee? FB all of us who are going and we can pester everyone.


----------



## Dazed

Yay Nato for being back under 10stone! I was told today that I am no longer obese! Whoo hoo. Feels nice to know that!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh see we are happier buddies already

well done Dazed, thats brilliant news. You must do a little celebratory jig - during which you will lose another half lb


----------



## Dazed

The funny thing is, I don't really think I'm fat (until I look at a picture of myself). I think I carry my weight well.

I guess it pays to cut out sugar and salt.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls I'm here but in a funny mood today dont know whats wrong with me just feel a bit down think building up to the 10 week mark is starting to pray on my mind a bit. That and Im not sleeping well at night despite being tired I get so hot which makes my skin itch and then I scratch its just one big visous cirle.

Allie I'm a bit up and down but ok sure I'll have shaked it of by tomorrow. Did you have a good birthday?

Nato I am feeling much more coheret today thank you.

Yogi how about a 40's theme or old hollywood!!


----------



## vickyd

So finally some good news! I got a call from accounting at work, my yearly bonus is going to be deposited next week!!!!! Okey its about half what i usually get but with the crisis and all im counting my lucky stars....

Tomorrow back at the hospital for more tests, fingers crossed she stays put for a few more weeks!

Nato now why you gotta go and scare Hearty's friend???? :rofl::rofl:

Congrats to all with the weight loss! Im a bit of a sadist with dieting, i love starting diets and with every kilo shed i get an unvbeleivable high! I will be buying an elliptical machine after i give birth, found a pretty decent one for 190 euro which is the equivalent of 2.5 months at the gym.


----------



## sugarlove

Dazed you want cut back on me 

Sorry you're feeling a bit crap Lucy. You're bound to have up and down moments. Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight :hugs:

Nato well done in getting below the 10 stone mark. I personally haven't seen that weight for years :-(

I'll attempt to set an event up on fb. You may have to bare with me though as I'm IT illiterate. Maybe some sort of place that serves coffees as well as wine to cater for all needs ie mine:haha:
Somewhere like slug and lettuce maybe?
My personal preference would be to meet mid to late afternoon, but I'm easy if people would prefer to do lunch. Lucy what do reckon?

I'm so excited, I'm nearly at the stage where I can pour myself 1 if my 2 glasses of wine.:happydance: hope Mal hurries his arse up!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. I'm about to meet with a client so can't catch up properly until later. Wondering how Cazza's scan went. 

Ok I'll be back later.


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed. It was my 1st year bfp anniversary this week too. We are buddies in our misery - im sorry. I wish we were happier buddies x
> 
> Hoping, how are you my lovely?
> 
> 
> I have some news. I am back under 10 stone. Thats the only news i have so i tried to make it sound bigger than it was.


:hugs: to Dazed and Nato. My 1st bfp anniversary is next month.

I'm doing ok. I started temping again yesterday but of course my chart still lokks like a mess. My temp went up a little this morning and I had the tiniest speck of red last night but nothing since. My af cramps were so horrible yesterday I was sure af was on her way in, but no:nope: I've had a lot of creamy cm with "tissue" bits. 

Congrats on being back under 10 stones!!!

Vicky- FX your little one stays put:thumbup:

Hi everyone!


----------



## Dazed

sugarlove said:


> Dazed you want cut back on me

I'm not quite sure what you are asking Sugar, but if its to keep losing weight with you, I'm all aboard. What I could really use is an exercise buddy. I keep trying to get my sister to go with me and join a gym, but she's tight on cash and I know she will quit and my hubby is a slacker!


----------



## sugarlove

Dazed, I was making a joke as you said you were cutting out sugar (me get it!). It's ok, I missed a word out, it probably made no sense. I at least thought it was amusing!:haha:

Vicky well done on the bonus! Also good luck at the hospital!:thumbup:

:hugs:to all the BFP anniversaries. Mine is coming up next month. Not looking forward to it!

Hoping, strange about AF. Fingers crossed!

I've got a glass of red in my hand and a low fat curry bubbling on stove. I'm happy!


----------



## cazza22

hey girls :wave:

So sorry im so late, my supid laptop is playing up & i cant upload pics from my phone. Soooooo our scan went perfectly our little one is amazing all was normal & working as it should be im on :cloud9:. Baby was kicking and punching and roliing it was hilarious, the sonagrapher said we have an extremely active healthy baby yayyyy!!! He/she has got such long legs which you can see in the piccy there in the air with the Feet on show haha!

They couldnt tell me the sex because of the awquard position he/she is in haha so after ALL that debating of finding out or not bubs decided that actually NOPE ur not finding out the cheeky monkey :haha: I've gotta say though im getting strong Boy vibes :baby: but who knows? Were gonna book a 4d scan in the next few weeks to find out the sex because the suspense is killing me now lol!!! 

Ooooohh and i also found out that i have an anterior placenta so ive been so lucky feeling all the movement that i have which i am taking as a positive that our baby is extremely strong to kick through all that cushion :happydance:


So here is our chubster ive decided to add a bean to bubs to baby progression for you all :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161980&stc=1&d=1296245547

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161979&stc=1&d=1296245538

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161978&stc=1&d=1296245529

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161977&stc=1&d=1296245499
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0223.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0231.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0245.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0296.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cazza22

8 weeks then 14 weeks & 20 weeks xxx Love watching it grow xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161983&stc=1&d=1296245712

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161982&stc=1&d=1296245700

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=161981&stc=1&d=1296245680
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0780.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0266.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0295.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sugarlove

Congrats Cazza, they are fab pics!:happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Awww Caz those pics are amazing Im so happy for you :hugs: Loving the bump pic's as well.


----------



## cazza22

thanks sugar they make me smile  i never thought this would happen 4 us so i feel extremely lucky & blessed xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats cazza:thumbup: love the bump and baby pics:thumbup:


----------



## cazza22

thanks luce & hoping  it was amazing xxx


----------



## vickyd

Yay Cazz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the bump pics!

Sugar keep your eye on that curry lol!


----------



## Dazed

LOL. I get it now Sugar. Sorry, I was having a blonde moment (I'm actually a blonde).

YAY Cazza! Loving the pics hun.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Cazza, I'm in awe of it all right now. The long legs, the huge bump! You look further along than 20 weeks! That's going to be a big baby! Congrats honey. You deserve this.

Just got home. Going to have some lunch and will catch up after.


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pics, Caz... Both of baby and of bump! :cloud9: I can't believe the little monkey wouldn't show the goods! I can't wait for your 4d now!!!


----------



## VGibs

NATO - weird my iPhone makes your name in caps anywho I have been on the leaf for almost 3 weeks now because it helps tones your uterus to prepare for labor. I have also been taking eveninng primrose for the prostogalndins "I'm too effin lazy to go back and fix the spelling onthat one" but trust me when it's time to rock I will let everyone know Today we are super busy moving but aftr tomorrow I can have my baby stress free cause we will be all moved in


----------



## VGibs

Awwww cazza cute beans and bumps!


----------



## want2bamum86

evening girls well iu now have ahorrid cold thanx hubby lol


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no, Rhia! Bummer about the cold, honey! That sucks! :(

I feel all congested and stuff too... I think it goes with the pregnancy. I have a friend who is also around 9.5 weeks and has the same thing going on.


----------



## sugarlove

Rhia, have you had any repeat mc tests done yet? I can't believe what you've been through :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Thankyou hearty, meggles n vgibs they said baby is measuring perfectly for my dates on the larger side of the scale so a chunky monkey hehe!! My bump feels huge now I get the constant rubs of the tummy by anyone who is stood near me it's actually quite strange having random people just feeling u up :rofl:

omg we've just watched a real scary film called Case 39 with Bradley cooper & renew zelwegger I kept covering my eyes like a Mard arse haha xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry to hear that rhia, hope you feel better soon. Im all bunged up too and think I may be getting the cold my hubby has had although I hope not.


----------



## want2bamum86

i hope it goes quick i look after 2 lil boys lol i dont wanna give it to them


----------



## Allie84

Nato!!!! I got a lovely, wonderful birthday card from you today! :yipee: :happydance: I was so excited! It seriously made my day. :) I love it soooo much, thank you. And the message was so touching and wonderful. :hugs: :)

Cazz, yay!!! I LOVE the pics of your baby and bump. So beautiful. I can't believe baby was hiding his bits or lack thereof. The suspense is killing me, so I can only imagine how you must feel haha. Glad he/she is healthy and active. :hugs:

Sugar, yumm, enjoy the curry. I'm home alone this evening so I was thinking of getting take-out to treat myself since hubby is at a work party. Now I'm thinking curry. 

Lucy, you are bound so feel this way, that way, and every other way...I know my mood changes a lot so I can only imagine pregnancy hormones. Yikes! :hugs:

Feel better soon, Rhia.


----------



## Allie84

VGibs said:


> NATO - weird my iPhone makes your name in caps
> 
> . I have also been taking eveninng primrose for the prostogalndins "I'm too effin lazy to go back and fix the spelling onthat one" but


Your phone thinks you're writing about the North Atlantic Treaty Organization. :) Which our Nato is not, I don't think. 

Oh and I LOLed because you wrote out a whole sentence saying you were too lazy to fix the word... ;)

Well, hooray for the weekend! I'm trying to get into leisure mode but I'm glued to the TV watching what's going on in Egypt. Ooh, it really makes me miss university because I know my IR classes are having a field day today. Not that I want unrest in the world just to facilitate good discussion.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, a little more time now to catch up properly.

Again a big whoop whoop to Cazza&#8217;s babe! Half way there and things are looking good!

Rhia, sorry you aren&#8217;t feeling well. Congrats on the 7 month anniversary!

Virginia, glad that baby is behaving and staying in until you are done moving. I can&#8217;t believe you are moving right now! I get caps with Nato&#8217;s name too. It&#8217;s because it stands for the North Atlantic Treaty Organization which is in all caps. She&#8217;s just trying to make things difficult for us.

Liz, a sleepover sounds like so much fun! Have fun. That could very well be an implantation dip in your chart. Time will tell. Are you going to temp with all of your guests there tomorrow morning?

Allie, pictures please of the straightened hair. Oh that reminds me I plugged mine in a hour ago. Oops. 

Lisa, wow to the weight loss! Sorry the appointment wasn&#8217;t more eventful. What&#8217;s happening with the OPKs?

Sugar, I hope the progesterone helps. Your chart looks fab. The first month I did the progesterone, I did 2 a day. The next cycle I did one a day because I actually have pretty decent progesterone production. I&#8217;m sticking to one a day until I get my BFP. Those buggers are expensive so I want to be frugal with them. Enjoy that glass of red. I&#8217;m having one (ok, more like 2) tonight! Oh and are you in the TWW? I didn&#8217;t think you were going to BD at Ov time this cycle. If so, yay! 

I was wondering about Mone too, but remembered that her therapist said to stay away. I imagine we would have heard from her if she got a BFP.

Jen, sorry about the bad day.

Lucy sorry about your bad day too. Sleeplessness is a part of being pregnant. All is good with bub honey. Try not to fret too much.

Vic, a little money is a huge relief. I know everything is going to be ok tomorrow. Are you getting another scan?

Nato, the woman you PM&#8217;d hasn&#8217;t been on the boards lately. She just posted yesterday for the first time in a while. I told her you had PM&#8217;d her. If you don&#8217;t hear back, I&#8217;ll see what I can do. She already gave me her blessing to tell you about her. She has a lot going on. I don&#8217;t think you scared her. I had to look up what 10 stone was. I&#8217;m just under 10 stone now too. I usually settle right around that, but it isn&#8217;t my ideal weight. I like to be about 5 &#8211; 10 pounds lighter. 

Amber, your cycle does look off. Is this your second or third cycle since your loss. Maybe your hormones are still adjusting. What were your cycles like before? Sorry your body isn&#8217;t cooperating. 

Can I just say how jealous I am of this London meet up. You all better take pictures for me. Better yet, you could Skype me if one of you has a phone that will Skype. I&#8217;m so so so jealous!

Oooh, just saw Allie post. Hiya babe.

Nothing on my end to report for now. Wish there was. xoxo


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty I sneaked some BDing in after all.:haha: Last chance before my lap.

You'll be missed at our meetup and will be counting on you coming to the UK this year for another one.
:hugs:

Allie, enjoy your takeaway hun. I had 2 small glasses of wine with a homemade low fat chicken dhansak. I put loads of chilli in it. Yum! It's the only thing I can actually cook quite well. :haha:

I'm off to have a read in bed.
Night girls
xx


----------



## VGibs

I can't believe I'm moving either. Only I would attempt something like this geesh


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- This is my 3rd cycle after my mc in October. before my cycles were 28-32 days with o being cd 14-17. On occasion I have o'd on cd 20/23 but that was usually the cycles right after mc. I think I would have had a better picture if I took my temperature consistantly. I did get a nearly positive opk on cd 23 so if I happened to O that day I would be due for af on Monday. cd 22 was when I started experiencing increased sex drive which sometimes happens when I O, but who knows:shrug:If nothing then I will call the FS. cd 22 was when I started experiencing increased sex drive which sometimes happens when I O, but who knows:shrug:


----------



## jenny25

:cry::cry::cry:i really cant cope anymore i have had it what did i deserve to be treated like i f***** idiot why do i need to go through so much pain why am i being punished you know f*** life i have had it with everything


----------



## heart tree

What happened Jenny? :hugs: Can you talk about it? What's going on?


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Jenny!


----------



## hoping:)

jenny:hugs: we are here for you


----------



## VGibs

Jenny! What happened?


----------



## Dazed

Jenny, I hope whatever it is gets resolved, and please know that we are all here for you!

Amanda, still negative on the OPK's. This sucks! It actually looks like they have gotten lighter. BLAH!


----------



## heart tree

Lisa if they are getting lighter, maybe you already Ov'd? Hmmm....

Feeling very sad tonight girls. Just went out to dinner with Tim's cousin who is pregnant. She also has a 2 1/2 year old son. You might remember she's one of the cousin's who I had to send an email to before Thanksgiving. Her sister is also pregnant. Anyway, I never really asked her about her pregnancy and didn't know how far along she was. Tonight, someone knew her at the restaurant and came to talk to her. They started talking about the pregnancy and Tim bursts out that she was having a baby on July 4. I was horrified to find out that he knew when she was due. It almost felt like he cheated on me. I know it sounds ridiculous, but it was just the initial feeling I got when he blurted it out. A lot of the conversation was about her birthing plans. Her sister is buying a house close to us and we talked about that. She kept saying how things are so different when you have kids and are buying a house. I must have heard the sentence "it's different when you have kids" at least 10 times. I eventually excused myself to go to the bathroom and had a cry. I feel so inadequate. I feel so cheated. I can't believe I'm facing surgery and she gets to have her second child. How is that fair? 

The worst part was when she and her husband asked me how I was doing. I had to lie and say I was fine and change the subject. I really didn't feel like telling them about my conversation with the surgeon. That's the only thing that's on my mind right now. I have nothing else in my life worth talking about. I feel like an empty shell. I'm so so sad.

On the upside, Tim just got wind of a job lead in London. We just had a chat about it and I told him to go for it. He's going to pursue it. We'll see what happens.

Nato, or anyone else, do you know what the job market is for therapists? (albeit sad ones.) Tim wanted me to ask. 

Ok, off to bed now. Hoping to feel better in the morning. This is why I like to stay in my little bubble. Exposing myself to the outside world is sometimes too hard. Good night.


----------



## Allie84

Good night, Hearty. :hugs: I just happened to have one last check of BnB before bed and wanted to response, but I'm too tired to be coherent (we went to a late showing of The King's Speech). I feel like it's entirely understandable that situation would make you feel sad. Especially this week. I'm sure Tim knowing about her due date felt really raw, as well. Blah. I'm sorry I don't have any words of wisdom at the moment. Sometimes situations just suck. Sometimes life isn't fair. But remember Cesca's quote...I often do...that seasons don't always come in order, and just because there are many winters in a row doesn't mean spring won't come eventually. I tell myself that all the time now. A job lead in London? That sounds super promising and exciting. How does one get a job lead in London? I'd love one of those. But then again I don't work in the music industry. Congrats to Tim! :thumbup:

Jenny, would you like to share what's wrong? Sorry you feel that way, girlie. I've been there. :hugs:

Vicky, I meant to say, congrats on the bonus. Good luck with your upcoming appointments. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - :hugs: I don't know what happened but I'm sorry you are going through a hard time.

*Hearty* - :hugs: You will be such a wonderful mom. I agree with Allie that life is so not fair to make this journey to a baby so hard for you. So sorry you had to deal with all that baby talk (that just kills me that she didn't redirect the conversation away from baby stuff...I would never be that insensitive). Tim knowing the due date must have felt like another blow but I suppose he never talked to you about it thinking that it might hurt you (which it did). I really feel like you will be a mom...I know it's hard to imagine right now because there are some road blocks and detours but you will find the right road and that baby of your is going to be so precious and loved. :hugs:

PS. *AFM* - yes I temped this morning because nobody was here at my house :nope: they all left late last night and sleepover didn't work out. I actually :cry:. How pathetic...I guess I had prepared so much and put emotional energy into it and noone warned me that they wouldn't be sleeping over...felt a bit loserish but it pales in comparison to anything you guys are going through. I am totally over it in the morning and my house is empty so I can catch up on BnB on the positive side :).


----------



## Megg33k

Haven't really caught up... just wanted to pop by. I leave in the morning for Ohio. Going to a BnBer's baby shower... She had lost both tubes to ectopics (no prior children) and was waiting on IVF when she got a call from her niece asking her to adopt her little boy. He's 4 weeks now, and I couldn't be happier for her. The shower is Sunday, so we're headed out tomorrow. Its about 6 hours... but well worth it. I'm exhausted... Have been all day. Then, the night got a bit interesting... I was at Justin's and his ex (one that was pretty crazy in the past but has cleaned up since then) was over hanging out and the ex got a call that they found his cousin (37 years old) dead tonight. They were really close, and I couldn't just leave with him being so upset even though we haven't always gotten along well. So, we stayed and listened and talked and stuff... I feel so bad for him. That's NEVER the phone call you want to get at 11:30pm. :nope: Just a really strange night.

I hope you're all doing reasonably well... I know its been a hard time lately... Just want you to know that I'm thinking of you all! :hugs: I'm really sorry I've been absent so much lately.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i wish i could give you a big hug and help you see that all these are temporary hurdles for you and Tim.... I used to feel angry at Alex when we were with his friends and their preggo wives, he would rub their bellies and tell them that if they had sons he would take them to football games and stuff. Everyone thought he was so cute and would tell me how lucky i was and what a good father he would be. I felt like punching him in the face personally! I really hope you guys move to London!!!!! Im sure there are plenty of jobs for therapists in London, theyre all crazy over there lol!!!! seriously though, i remember my therapist in Uni was from LA....crazy eh?


----------



## want2bamum86

morning girls sorry didnt stay on long last night was very tired and cold its hubbys bday 2day and wud have been baby d's due date so we went out last night was lovely


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls really sorry about last night im using my phone so bare with me 

Well first off you know how pauls brothers gf well we dont really get on she has the green eye because we have set the wedding date well she is going through her sister to have digs at me and try and bring me down now it was her little boy that has the grazed cheek he is a very well built boy compared to aarron aarron is a skinny minnie 3stone boy short like me i dont believe that aarron smacked his face off the wall because id of got a call from the school and i didnt she is also jealous that im doing something about my fertility we both have pcos she is over weight unemployed sits on her arse all day and just basically jealous why would someone be jelous of us cause we have been delt a shit hand she was the one that was telling people who i dont know about every single detail about what i was doing with jamie when we told her not too 
Then i get a woman on my fb blast me and paul she started attacking me saying that she had young people go on a her fb and that i need to watch what i say but it wasnt as if i posted on her facebook it was my status updates etc then she attacked paul saying on his fb that we dont need a update of every single thing you guys do you both need to get a life im so fed up with the green eyed monster its like we are not allowed to be happy or share our progress with the wedding


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - Envy is never pretty...sorry you have to deal with it. Best thing to do is ignore and be happy for your upcoming wedding. If you let it bother you too much then she has won and her technique of ruining your PMA is working. :ignore: her the best you can. You have many people who are actually happy for you and good things that happen in your life like here!


----------



## Razcox

Moring all! Sorry i havent been on much the last few days but been really busy!! Will try and catch up with you all tomorrow or monday but wanted to share that Ela has had her puppies :)

She had 10 but one was born sleeping and one is a bit small, the rest are all doing really well. Here are a few pics and you can also watch them on our webcam:

https://www.lukoinortherninuits.co.uk/live-dogcam/

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0110.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0113.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0112.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0111.jpg


----------



## VGibs

Jenny - Sounds like you need a good and proper clean out of all the twats on your facebook! I get nasty messages like that all the friggin time it seems. People who think just because my SIL is a giant eff up that I should wallow in self pity with her and not be happy about my own life. 

Hearty - Its people like that who make people like me just want to cry. Its one thing to have a sympathetic heart and to understand what you are going through, and it is another to constantly point out what you have not yet acheived. You know sweetie that this infertilty is not your fault. You didnt do anything to deserve this. It sure as hell is not fair, its a shit hand you have been dealt. And I know a lot of ladies who would take it away from you if they could. You can only hear "its going to happen for you" so many times before you choke someone to death, so I wont say that. Ill just say when it does happen for you, so many people will be able to learn from the hard road you have faced. And sometimes I wonder if that is not what all these trying times are about. Putting us in a posisition to teach other people about how we have dealt with these situations. When I was being abused I never imagined that I would be able to teach high school girls about being abused and to help them, and now I go into classrooms every week. I think you have great things coming for you girl. I have faith that the end of your rainbow is somewhere close by.


----------



## VGibs

OHHHHH RAZ! Look at those puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha My daughter wants to know if she can save one of the pictures is that ok?


----------



## want2bamum86

Aw how cute x x


----------



## jenny25

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9306/20110129082259.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pic crap quality


----------



## sugarlove

Jen just seen your pic, is there a line hun there? I can't see as it's so blurry. Can you post another pic?


----------



## sugarlove

Raz what adorable puppies! I can't get on dog cam though as my laptop won't let me. How is Mum doing?
You must be so proud of her!

Hearty, sorry to hear you had a bad night out poppet. You will defo have your baby soon, but I know when it's all up in the air and you've got to wait for things to happen, it's so frustrating. Look at me totally losing the plot last week, but I feel loads better this week. We all need a mini breakdown sometimes. Hope you feel better better today and yay for the job in London!:happydance:

Jen, she sounds like a right bitch. Delete her off fb and forget about her. You don't need people like that in your life!


----------



## sugarlove

PS Jen if I tilt the screen, I think I may see a faint line!:thumbup:


----------



## sugarlove

Bleu sorry your mates didn't stay over. I would have cried too, but would defo have stayed over. Come and visit us!:hugs:

Megg have a good babyshower!


----------



## cazza22

OMG Raz there GORGEOUSSSSS!!! I want one!!! Hope mummy is all good? she looks a total natural 

Jen im sorry about those green eyed monsters DELETE those bitches from ur life babe there not worth it!!! Im not sure if i see anything on the test is there something ther in real life? i hope this is the start of ur BFP huny xxxx

Hearty the thought of you moving to London is sooooooo exciting whoop whoop!!!

AFM ive decided on our nrsery furniture i figured id share it with you girls 

https://www.tuttibambini.co.uk/room...-with-free-glider-chair-and-mattress?cPath=43

also our Pram 

https://www.buzzstroller.co.uk/quinnybuzz4packages.php

My MIL is buying half the nursery stuff & my Mum & Dad are buying my pram so there saving us like £1200 bless them.

Hope everyone is doing good this fine saturday morning xxx


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry about how people have been acting, Jenny! :hugs:

:cloud9: OMG! LOOK AT THE PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Love the furniture and the pram, Caz! Gorgeous choices! 

Now... Must go read about what's gone on with Hearty... Sounds serious!


----------



## Megg33k

Just found it... That's so bloody insensitive!!!! I mean, she's basically just rubbing it in your face! What a bitch! I don't know why people have to act like that! :hugs:

I had my cousin do that to me at Christmas, actually. She was telling me over and over how I couldn't understand how hard it was to try and shop when you have kids, and how I won't have time to "go shopping every single day and do whatever I like after the baby comes"... Asking how I'm meant to shop when I have to spend 24 hours a day taking care of a baby, etc, etc. There are a few things wrong with this, mind you. First, I raised my ex-husband's son for 5 years... from age 2-7. We had SOLE custody and I was the only mommy he had around. So, I think I might have a clue. Second... You don't go into IVF not knowing what you're getting yourself into. Its not like this baby was an "oops" or something! I think I might have thought it through. And, the bit I did say was "Well, if I need to shop for a couple of hours... My husband gets off work at 5 o'clock, and I like to think I can leave him alone with my child and them both be alive when I return!"

I don't get why people want to dangle in front of you what they have and you don't!!! There are people like me who have some feelings of guilt over being pregnant when so many people are still struggling... And, then there's people who just want to basically say "You COULDN'T understand... YOU'RE not a mother!" Why? Why do they need to shove that in the faces of people who are already in enough pain? I don't get it! I'm angry for you, Amanda. I wish you'd told her what-for, honestly!


----------



## cazza22

Just a quick one for Heartylicious ---- Theres a woman in the preg tests gallery called Tootsy who has adenomyosis who got her BFP this morning  she already had 1 little one also. I just wanted to tell because i know you sometimes feel alone with this babe & what better hope than someone with 1 real life toddler & 1 on the way :winkwink: Lov ya huny xxxx


----------



## Razcox

VGibs said:


> OHHHHH RAZ! Look at those puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha My daughter wants to know if she can save one of the pictures is that ok?

Course she can hun!


----------



## jenny25

i know tootsy she is a good friend of mine xx just looking for another photo to post im doubtfull xx


----------



## Allie84

Haven't read back yet, but ugh, I had to share this. :(

A lady from church who is in charge of the children's Sunday School called me and asked if I could fill in for one of the Sunday school classes for the next few months. I don't really want to, and I said "I don't know if I feel comfortable teaching Sunday School," and she kept pressing me, saying "Look, 6 of our young mothers are about to give birth in the next few weeks and months and there really isn't anyone else who who isn't expecting soon or with newborns." 

It really struck a nerve with me. Normally I'm not too sensitive about babies and pregnancies, but being the only resort because I'm the only one who isn't heavily pregnant or with a little baby? That just stung. :(

In the end she was so persistent I'm going to try it out tomorrow to see how it goes. I imagine I'll say no in the end, though, because I feel kind of resentful about it. Sigh.


----------



## grandbleu

Yikes *Allie* - I would be really upset! So sorry...I don't think I would do it either for two reasons...her assumption that just because you aren't pregnant or have a baby you can do this job and also not to be surrounded by other people's kids. Maybe you have a bigger heart than me right now but I know I wouldn't be able to handle it. You are being very sweet to do it this once. I suppose you could see how it feels tomorrow - who knows maybe you will love it. Good luck tomorrow!

PS. *Raz* - cute puppies!


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls i am feeling worse 2day and just dun a naughty thing i took 2 pills for cold n flu that my mum gave me now she gone out i went a read the box it says do not take if preg i really hope i aint hurt my baby i feel so guilty just wanna feel better so i can go out 2nite and mayb bump into my hubby whos out for his bday as he is 24 2day bless him i just miss him soooo much i hate being a secret but its the only way we can b 2geva 

sorry


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, bleu. :hugs: 

Raz, what adorable puppies! :)

Megg, have fun at the shower. What an awesome story she has.

Cazz, I love the nursery and pram! Beautiful wood good for boy or girl, and that pram seems pretty multi-functional. 

Bleu, ohh, I'm so sorry about your sleepover! I would have cried, too. I hate having my feelings hurt like that. I, like Sugar, would have loved a sleepover and totally would have stayed. Too bad we don't all live near eachother! Glad you're feeling better today. :hugs:

Jenny, what a bitch. Seriously. You mentioned she's older...sometimes I feel like there's a certain age where people just don't 'get' Facebook. Like my uncle who complains that no one ever responds to his postings lol. She obviously doesn't have a clue that it's your status update and you can say whatever you freaking want to! Oh, and the jealousy thing...also super annoying. It's your wedding and your friends WANT to know your updates and share in your joy...those who don't, aren't your friends.

Rhia, I don't know what you took so I'm not much help there...maybe one of the preggos will have some insight. Sorry you have to hope you run into your hubby and it's a secret???


----------



## want2bamum86

allie been like this with him since oct last yr we had to pretend we split up so people wud leave us both alone so we meet in secret 5 times a week we just both cannot wait till we r housed


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... That's crappy you have to hide like that, Rhia! :hugs:

Wow, Allie! :( That would sting. WTF? It seems like maybe someone shouldn't say that sort of thing... Especially when they don't know someone's circumstances! :hugs:

That's great about Tootsy! :)

I'm headed off! Away I go! I'll check in when I can.


----------



## want2bamum86

yh but he still in my life so its good we have been through so much 2geva he is my world


----------



## yogi77

ahhhhh Raz those puppies are adorable and she looks like such a proud mama!! 

Jenny so sorry that you have to deal with such a bitch while you are supposed to be planning something wonderful and exciting. sounds like you need to clean out your fb so that she stops bothering you! 

Hearty big hugs to you :hugs: I'm so sorry about your night. I hope today is a better day for you. 

Megg have fun at the shower!

Allie people seem to say the silliest things right when it hurts the most. Don't let it bug you too much and don't feel guilty if you have to say no!! But you may end up enjoying it! 

Cazza I love that nursery furniture!! 

Nato I tried some cinnamon on some toast and also on a decaf cappuccino and not sure if it helps the headaches or just tastes good but I'm loving it haha. But I haven't had another headache (knock on wood) so bring it on!!

I have a baby shower to go to tomorrow and I guess I am just glad that I am in a place now where I feel fit to attend. Nobody knows I'm pregnant yet and I STILL hope that nobody asks me when the babies will come for me...isn't that weird?? I still feel like it is such an insensitive question and that I might have come back with nasty reply if I'm asked...I know that might sound strange but it's how I feel!! 

I've been able to listen to the HB on my borrowed doppler everyday and it's amazing...I am able to locate it quickly now that I know where it is!


----------



## LucyJ

caz love your furniture and pram it must be so exicting shopping for all the bits your little one is going to need.

Allie Im so sorry you had to go through that I really dont get people I wish they would think about what they say you shouldnt feel pressured into doing anything you have a lot going on as it is without having to deal with people like that. 

Jen I am so sorry your dealing with stupid bitchs you have every right to be exitced about your wedding and talk about it you all deserve some happiness and fuck anyone who trys to take that away or make you feel bad about it. You enjoy every aspect of planning your wedding it will be an amazing day.

Bleu sorry they didnt stay if it had been me you would have to have literally chucked me out the next day. 

Megg hope you have a wonderful time.

Raz oh my goodness those puppies are just gorgeous you must be so happy.

Amanda I am so sorry you had to deal with that it must have been so hard. I understand how hurt you must of felt knowing Tim knew about the due date but I am sure he didnt mention it as he didnt want to upset you. I wish his cousin had been more sensitive and steered the converstation away from baby talk and what the fuck about "not understanding if you dont have children" I really cant bear it when people make comments like that. I know you are dealing with so much at the moment I wish I could take it all away for you, I do believe you will be holding your baby one day and sooner rather than later but know you have a lot to process and deal with. You are an amazingly strong women who had been such a great support to me I hope I can provide the same support to you I never thought I'd be able to get through my third loss and try again but you gave me the strength to carry on I know our stories differ and due to your dignoses your path is a more tricky one but you will get to the end that I am sure of and will make the most fantastic mum. :hugs:

Thats all very exicting about London.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, girls! :hugs:

Drive safe, Megg. Talk to you soon.

Lucy, how are you today? Feeling any better? Any weekend plans? 

Yogi, even though I'm not pregnant I totally get what you're saying. I think I'd feel the same way. I hope you have a great time. Awww, that's so wonderful you can find the HB so easily on the dobbler. :)


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, get your bum on fb, I've only gone and created an event for out London meet-up!
I know you're prob working that day, so let me know if you want date or time changed my lovely.


----------



## LucyJ

Aww yogi I totally get that I dont know why people ask it, its a question I never ask as you just dont what they have been through. I had someone ask me just before chirstmas when steve and I were going to hurry up and have children it totally threw me and all I could say was I hope very soon but that we had suffered 3 mc's and it has been a difficult time for us I knew I was pregnant again but at that time didnt know how things were going, I think what shocked me was how apprupt and rude the question was I kind of shocked her I think as she really didnt know what to say I felt a bit bad but all I could do was be honest.

Im doing loads better today thanks Allie I had a massive cry last night which I think was good for me so feel a bit more balanced today didn't sleep last night though so slept in this morning Im in such a bad sleep routine but I figure at the moment I just need to go with it and sleep when I can and hope once Im past the 12 week mark I'll be able to get back into some kind of normal routine. My brother came round for lunch today with my niece who I havnt seen since dec so it was so good to see her got a massive hug of her which was lovely and steve cooked lunch she had requested egg on toast I had a bacon sandwich but apparently uncle steve makes the best fried eggs ever!! Then we went to see our friends they know Im pregnant and about our losses they've been such a great support and our so exicted for us its lovely. How are you? Hows your mum doing?


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls means alot i just get so pissed you know my wedding is going ahead regardless of her comments she is gone from my facebook now as for my sister in law i was telling you about too i walked into her and her sister today going into iceland and their jaw hit the floor ha ha bitches seriously xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi ladies. 

Cazza, amazing photos!!! I cant believe the mischievous scamp wouldnt show you the bits shot - are you just going to sit it out for the surprise now? I LOVE that furniture. Its very stylish, just as i would expect from a girl who wears disco headbands. Good story about Tootsy too. I like that and am hoping thats hearty next

Hoping, sorry its your bfp anniversary soon too. Whats going on with your cycle, has the ov date changed or have i got confused? If its 12dpo now, it was too early before? 

Gibbers, have you moved in time? lets see pics now you have everything in place. My name is capped because of the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation probably. Which i am not affiliated to. Ahh at your daughter wanting to save Razzers puppy pics. 

Allie - hahaha, that card got there super fast, i was expecting you to get it in 3 weeks because of your remote location. Glad you liked it. It was all londony to show i live in London. Its ridiculously exciting getting cards from derailers isnt it... whats up with that. 
Ahh yes, you agree i have nothing to do with the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation as well, im glad that is clear. WTF is the matter with everyone and how insensitive they are? I am gonna start doing spinning kicks at these sunday school bitches, bitch cousins and fb bitches. 

Hearty, dont worry if skye is busy, my sister was treated by Mr T and I know another woman who had twins by him, well, not _by_ him. I am usually 10lbs lighter than this too - my normal weight for years and years was 9 stone 2lbs. But I can get to 8 stone if i have a bad break up. Hopefully that wont be happening again. Forget the atkins, thats the best diet in the world that is. 

That meal sounds like a nightmare. A complete nightmare. THIS is why we have to stay away from some pregnant women. However you felt when Tim said that is how you felt - i think there's a difference between instant reactions and what you might want to take fowards, but acknowledgement of it is necessary. I can see why youd feel that way because you and he are the ones supposed to be talking about your baby together. Bloody insensitive of her though. I know its something big for her, but since when did something big mean you are the only person in the whole wide world. 

Does this mean that you might be coming to London to live? OMG!!! I might do a bit of wee in excitement. Have a look on the BACP website, you need Therapy Today too

https://www.therapytoday.net/

https://www.bacp.co.uk/

I dont know what the job market is like at the mo, i darent ask until i have to find a job myself. I dont think its amazing at the mo, like all job markets but there are jobs around. One i was eyeing up was for the prison service 

https://www.rapt.org.uk/default.asp

Bleu: ahh sweetie, big hug. Im sorry you felt crappy - and you are allowed to feel however you want. You had expectations as arrangements had been made, you were excited about it, so its ok to feel sad and let down. Your chart is looking great!!! 

Megg, have a lovely time. Im so happy for the bumper - thats lovely news. I hope the IVF works out of she plans to do that in future. Fucking hell, that cousin deserves a clip round the ear

Dazed, are you doing BD's every 2nd day just in case the surge caught you unawares? 

Vic..ahh... now its his time for real! How are ya feeling?

Hi Jen. I saw that fb message and was about to stick my beak in and comment on her comment when you made your new update. Jen, you have enough on your plate without other people impacting your life like that. I am going to reserve judgment on the HPT for now. Its too blurry, can you put your camera on Macro and get a sharper image? 

Razzer - congrats to Ela - i am on the webcam now but it keeps freezing. They are gorgeous. 

Where the bloody hell is sassy these days hmm hmm

Rhia, you can take paracetamol if you need something for the cold. Hope youre better soon. Im sorry sweetie, but i dont quite understand the situation with your husband? You dont have to explain if you dont want, but you live apart and pretend to be apart because you are getting hassle off other people? do you mind saying what for? 

Hiya YogiB - get stuck into the cinnamon anyway. Pmsl, you have given up the POAS but have replaced with a doppler addiction. Thats my girl. 

Luce and sugar, i see the invite on fb but havent replied yet cos its taken me about 3 hours to write this post out. Am off there now

AFM, celebrated getting under 10 stone with a lindt bunny. Only a small one.


----------



## NatoPMT

oo someone is on dogcam

its defo not Razzer though


----------



## cazza22

Jesusssss nato now that my love is one hell of a reply to everyone  love it!!!
Were going for a 4d scan in 3-4 weeks to find out the sex & see our babies face I'm dying to see who he/she looks like :haha: plus Lee wants a DVD to keep so he can see bubs in the womb whenever he wants, he said it took us long enough to get him/her in there we need to remember this time and I guess he is right, who knows of this will ever happen for us again? We need to savour it and box it up to have as a memory forever & what a nice thing for our LO to be able to watch in years to come too :thumbup:.

Thanks every one for commenting on the nursery furniture I love it & that it changes into a cotbed & sofa is just adorable . The pram is defo the style but not neccesarily the colour again that depends on the sex but that one is so small n compact and coz I'm so small just 5ft it is perfect for me to manouver on the long hikes I intend on going on to shift my baby weight lol xxxx

I'm in alone tonight my OH has gone out with his pals to some beer festival I figured he needs to get out as much as poss b4 the little one arrives u know to get it outta his system so tight now I'm chillin watching American idol but intend on watching a film in a bit with a big bowl of crisps haha fatty bum bum!!! Lov it xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Cazz I am so glad you had a good 20 week scan, it's amazing how much they grow isn't it?! I've found time has gone quite quickly since that scan.


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> Hiya YogiB - get stuck into the cinnamon anyway. Pmsl, you have given up the POAS but have replaced with a doppler addiction. Thats my girl.

LOL never thought of it that way but that is exactly what's happened!


----------



## cazza22

Do you know what Cesca I was just saying to my fella tonight that this baby is gonna be here before we know it and I sorta scared myself lol! I've gone into panic mode now to get stuff sorted lol! Xxx it will be so much easier once we know the sex then I'll go into shopping overdrive god bless lees bank balance :haha: xxxx


----------



## cazza22

Oh n ps we've also decided on our names tell me what u think

Girl = Faith Imogen (lee picked Faith coz he said we've had to have alot of it to get here :cloud9:

Boy = Kian Dean (Dean after Lees brother & kian just coz it's cute lol)

what do y'all think? Xxx lov u all

ps am I the only one who cries at GLEE? I'm a fricken wreck watching both Mercedes & Kirk singing about his dads heart attack omg!! Like sobbing with snot n everything lol xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha Cazza.....you can tell you are home alone, you are going post crazy - just look at you go

How exciting about the dimensional scan. Lee sounds like he is delirious with excitement - what a wonderful family you are going to make. ahh, ahh and ahh again. Can you imagine if you had a dvd now of you when you were a foetus. That's would be the weirdest thing ever. What a great idea. 

Faith Imogen is very retro and old school - love it, and love the significance. 

If my mythical baby is a girl, we are going to name her after my husbands twin sister. Gotta be done.


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hiya YogiB - get stuck into the cinnamon anyway. Pmsl, you have given up the POAS but have replaced with a doppler addiction. Thats my girl.
> 
> LOL never thought of it that way but that is exactly what's happened!Click to expand...

not even realising??? Thats a sign you are in deep with this addiction. 

can you record it for us?


----------



## cazza22

I know check me out Nate proper sir post-alot!!!


----------



## Dazed

Wow, sounds like a crappy night all around for a fair amount of you ladies. I don't really have any adivise for any of you but I can offer a shoulder to cry on and open arms to embrace you :hugs:

Amanda, I don't know about the surge. I could have already missed it and if I did I'm screwed this cycle because of the stomach bug. So Nato... my plans for every 2 days flew out the window. I had some really thick creamy, not sticky, cm yesterday so I don't know if that means ov is coming or if it went. ATM I think I'm just temporarily numb from TTC. It should pass start of next cycle though unless I didn't miss my surge. We'll see. My chin is up and I'm just happy at the moment I finally got to kiss my hubby last night since we had been avoiding eachother cause of the the bug.


----------



## Dazed

Oh and Razz, your making me want a puppy!


----------



## NatoPMT

I like big posts and i cant deny .....

Dazed, what CD are you on? What's your usual cycle length? What day did you start opking on? Maybe this is the problem, maybe you are oving much later or earlier than you thought and youve been missing it? Theres a good chance your nearly positive was it though as it can sometimes be quick


----------



## sugarlove

Cazza, love the name Faith! I'm so excited for you, can't wait to see a 3d pic!:thumbup:

Yogi, loving the doppler addiction!:haha:

AFM I'm watching 'Take Me Out' for the first time. Got sick of my friends talking about it all the time, and me not being able to comment! I'm loving it with a glass of red!


----------



## heart tree

Just wanted to say hello and a big thank you for all of your lovely support as always. I've been in quite a mood today and will probably take the day off from here today. Just had a huge cry on the phone with my mom which felt really good. She offered to help pay for us getting our baby. Not sure how much, but it is really nice to know she can be an additional source of money if we need it.

Tim's possible London job is a job within his company. Someone told him he would be perfect for the job and he asked for more information. My sense is that if he wanted it, he could have it. Once he has more information about the job we might seriously consider it. I could use a change. We'll see. It's all very preliminary.

I think I'm just too tired today to comment on people's posts. I'm sorry. I did read them all though. Know that I'm thinking about you all. My brain is just a little to heavy at the moment. xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda dont worry about commeting on posts just look after you and if you need a brake thats understandable just know we are here when you need us and thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty, sorry you're still feeling down sweetie. Might be good to take a bit of time out to gather your thoughts. We are all here for you when you need us!
That's lovely that your Mum has offered to help. I really hope you won't need it though.
Take care
:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

love u heart!


----------



## Dazed

Wow Nato, the hundred question game. LOL. I am CD20. Cycle length hasn't been determineable since the MC. If you can find my chart from last week you can see that. I have contimplated the darkest as being it. Doc didn't seem concerned about the variations between them and agreed 39cds was too long but said if I keep losing weight my cycles should regulate. My shortest has been 27cds and the longest was 39cds. I'll just keep poasing until my OPKs are gone and if I don't get a peak, I don't get a peak. I meant to start at cd14, but my days got all screwed up and I missed it. I did have some strange tightness on my left side (always with the left) on cd12 I think, but that just seemed to earily for me. I'm not going to fret it this cycle.


----------



## cazza22

Love hugs n kisses heading your way Hearts :hugs: :kiss: :hug::friends:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, you've had some much to process in the last few weeks and months, its no wonder you are frazzled. You are always here for everyone so dont worry abut not replying to specific posts. You just do what you gotta do to feel as well as you can. If you need any info about London, let me know, areas to live in, transport and all that. 

Dazed. I know, aren't i nosey. I see what you mean, your cycles are hard to keep an eye on - i guess the lesson this month if you dont get bfp is to see what the cycle length is, and then you can work out what the nearly positive mightve been. Lets hope you have your bfp this month and can flick v's at opks. 

Sugar, Take Me Out is my favourite at the mo, its bloody ace. The boys havent been as good this week, sometimes they make a big show of who's lights they turn off and i get all giddy with excitement. I wish someone would take Lucy or Jo out cos they are always getting turned off. I heart Paddy as well. He's from near where im from too. I have a bit of a crush on him. Not as bad as Heartys CB issues, mind.


----------



## sugarlove

Is he from Blackpool than Nato? I do love a bit of Phoenix Nights. Could just fancy watching a bit now actually. I'm watching Benidorm at the mo.


----------



## NatoPMT

No, hes from Bolton which is only 20 miles. Phoenix Nights is fucking hilarious

"i'm getting the word....nonce"

I've really offended people saying that. 

Ive taped benidorm, its a bit obvious and cliched but will do if nowt else is on. I might watch some old Peep Show. This crack is really moreish.


----------



## sugarlove

that's so funny that bit, that and when Keith Lard draws a dog and the horse gets pissed and wants a kebab! :haha:

I might watch it tomorrow night on DVD if there's nowt on.

I really liked the first series of Benidorm, but the rest weren't so funny.

Is there anywhere in the Westend of London you can think of meeting? That might be a good option for everyone?

I've off to bed early to read again. What a boring fart I've become!

Night y'all
x


----------



## cazza22

"NO LIKEY NO LIGHTY" & Paddys famous last words "LIGHTS OUT ALL OUT" Fooking Love it i do!!!! Bolton is just "Up Road" from me like a 25 minute drive  its unbelievable how much the accents change when were literally around the corner lol xxx


----------



## Allie84

Oooh Cazz and Lucy, do you sound somewhat like Paddy? I quite like his accent. It's weird how accents change with a just a few miles e.g. Glasgow and Edinburgh. As Nato pointed out it's rather weird that I watch the same TV as you girls. :haha: I LOVE Take Me Out! It just makes me so happy and I play along...Sugar, I think I know what your accent sounds like as I have friends from Bradford...does yours sound like that? 

Hearty, :hugs: :hugs: Good news about your mom and Tim....changes, changes , but good ones. 

Nato, there's nothing like getting snail mail, especially the happy friendly kind (as opposed to bills and adverts). :) :hugs: Your card is on display in my living room. Love the Tower Bridge. :)


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> haha Cazza.....you can tell you are home alone, you are going post crazy - just look at you go
> 
> How exciting about the dimensional scan. Lee sounds like he is delirious with excitement - what a wonderful family you are going to make. ahh, ahh and ahh again. Can you imagine if you had a dvd now of you when you were a foetus. That's would be the weirdest thing ever. What a great idea.
> 
> Faith Imogen is very retro and old school - love it, and love the significance.
> 
> If my mythical baby is a girl, we are going to name her after my husbands twin sister. Gotta be done.

I hope her name isn't "Ima Slutsky" or "Anita Hore"


----------



## Allie84

Cazz, I really like your baby names. :) :hugs: How will Kian be pronounced? Ky-an or or Key-an? Imogen has been on my list of potential baby names.

Well it appears I am officially 4 dpo. I FINALLY ovulated at CD36. I had stopped listening to my chart, which changed ov dates on me a few times, but my body is definitely confirming ov. My boobs are soooo sore, as usual. I'm feeling warm at night as I usually do post ov. And I'm getting heart palpitations every day, which I've been figuring out the past few cycles I only get in the luteal phase. Btw does anyone else get this? It's making me feel really panicky this time. I've had a heart workup in the past due to this and all was normal but I still HATE that feeling. It's weird I only get in the LP.

Tonight I just freaked out thinking I was going to die and had to take a Xanax. I'm wondering if stress from the rest of my life is finally catching up with me physically.


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha your post made me laugh allie, as I was trying to imagine myself with a Bradford accent. I'm actually from Newcastle originally and have only been in York for the last 10 yrs hun. 
It's 5.40 am here and I'm wide awake in bed. Serves me right for lying in so long this morn!

Well done on the ov, did you manage to get bding in?
Funny you should say that about anxiety post ov, usually I get in when my temp falls and spotting starts, but this month on the progesterone, I feel much calmer. I suppose it's all just to do with changes in hormones.

Having said that I'm anxiety queen and am prone to panic attacks. I take meds to control them. Feeling panicky could well be to do with all the stress you've had recently Allie, I often get the anxiety after the stressful event. 
Hope you feel better soon 
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I've sort of read... I'm so tired though... I'll comment on what I can remember (which isn't much)!

Allie - Xanax has felt like it saved my life more than once... I totally get it! :hugs:

Caz - Love the names! :) I also sob uncontrollably at Glee sometimes. The wedding episode? :cry:

See? This is what happens! I get here and now I've freaking forgotten already!

Anyway... I got to see Amy and Xavier (the baby) for several hours tonight! He was fussy, so not much for snuggling... But it was AMAZING to meet her after so long! :) Very exciting! She's not moving forward with the IVF. She's decided that her and her lil man were obviously meant for each other and that's the way its going to stay. I don't blame her much. He's adorable!!! <3

We're in safe, but I haven't slept for shit. I can't wait to sleep the WHOLE way home later today!


----------



## jenny25

https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/9189/20110130115746barkinggr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sigh :(


----------



## NatoPMT

I think everyone should be forced to watch Take Me Out whether they want to or not. My accent is west Lancashire - Paddy's is east Lancashire. Although my accent is now mixed up with London and 25 years of living all over england. I dont even know what my own accent is anymore. unlike the londoners, I know how to say 'plastercast' (plarstercarst) and 'funny' (fanny)

Even preston / blackpool accents are different and its only about 7 miles to Preston. 

Sugar: Im not sure where to meet, we have lots of time so i am being all flippant and thinking we can sort it out nearer the time - thats my flakey ways talking. I will have a serious think later. I didnt see the 1st series of Benidorm, just started watching it this series so mustve missed out. 

Gibs has defo gone feral. 

Allie - i know!! i didnt realise how exciting getting a card was until this christmas. I am sending everyone cards now. Glad you liked London Bridge. Its not falling down, as you can see. I get palpitations, which i completely ignore and pretend dont happen. I wonder if mine are LP too, i will take note from now on. If you send me a birthday card, sellotape one of these Xanaxs in it for me. I do think you have more on your plate than you should. When i get very stressed, the stress comes out in ways that i didnt realise were linked until the dr told me. For eg, i feel like i am walking on a suspension bridge and my feet dont know where they are landing. Physically, exercise is supposed to help because part of the cause is excess adrenalin which needs using up by your muscles. How is the therapy with that bossy counsellor going? If you can, keep the talking going with alex too

Sugar, progesterone is a sedative - thats interesting you feel calmer on it, but it makes sense

Megg, everyone has misunderstood my fb status, it was actually about how many people had defriended me last night - i think i made an inappropriate comment. I think i lost 4, but cant work out who. I daren't put everyone right as questions will be asked. Lets keep quiet. Ahh at your friend, thats lovely news...Im delighted for her and her little one. 

Jen, im sorry for the BooFN. Thats so shit - how are you feeling? Remind me what approx dpo you are?


----------



## jenny25

im not sure hun i think i can be anywhere between 10-14 i think i still have thrush cansten duo didnt work for me it hurts :(:(


----------



## jenny25

ok i just got a line on a frer and its really light im gonna take a pic see if my camera will pic it up hope its not line eye xx


----------



## VGibs

I'm feral? Does that mean crazy? Or just plain wild? Like the wolf boy....*howls*


----------



## NatoPMT

lets see it Jen!!! this is sounding veeeeery good....i got thrush when i got pregnant too. <nods>

I am loving feral Gibsy. I am going to encourage you.


----------



## jenny25

https://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8183/20110130132936.jpg

https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7153/20110130132941.jpg

https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5736/20110130132947.jpg

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1234/20110130132951.jpg


----------



## jenny25

my camera wont pick it up :grr:


----------



## sugarlove

Jen I'm afraid I can't see anything on that photo, but it doesn't mean it's not there!:hugs:

Nato, I get defriended all the time, but can never work out who's done it!:haha:

Check out my chart! It's looking much better for the progesterone. Have had no spotting yet and I disagree with FF, I think Im 8dpo as I cocked my 2 temps up just before ov as I slept in (circled ones). I haven't had an 8 day LP without spotting for bloody ages!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhh... Must have misread, Nato! Oops! Now I must go see! LOL I won't correct anyone, obviously!


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen, Im afraid i cant see it either, but as you said, the camera isnt catching it. When will you test again? Hope it turns fluoro pink with bells on very soon

Fab temps sugar!! Just imagine if the spotting never comes, and thats a bfp in the making that we are looking at. Looks like your body was trying to force ov a bit earlier than CD 23 with all that ewcm beforehand.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> Ohhh... Must have misread, Nato! Oops! Now I must go see! LOL I won't correct anyone, obviously!

everyone did, quite good to think they clearly didnt realise it was others dumping me - i must look undumpworthy to the untrained eye

Sugar, i would love to know who's defriended me over the years. so i can make junior voodoo dolls of them, obviously


----------



## jenny25

im gonna do one tomorrow before the hospital hun my appointment is 7.30am im so emotional cause where the sub fertility clinic is the fetal medicine room is too its right next too each other and i havent been their since the day of the end if you get me im getting myself all worked up about being their plus i pick up the pm papers tomorrow too x


----------



## sugarlove

Pah, I've started getting some cramping which is quite painful. Bet that means I get spotting soon:growlmad: . At least it's improved things a bit.

Hope tomorrow goes well Jen:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Spoiler
OH and I just DTD and I cleaned up right after since I'm in the TWW and don't need these guys to hang around...well it was all pink tinged like I must have bled or spotted a bit! Do you think I've ruined a plug forming...or hindered implantation...I'm worried sick since I'm only 8DPO and I feel like just having sex has ruined my chances...any advice or words of hope...maybe I'm just going crazy!:wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Coming out of hiding for a second. Liz, could very well be implantation bleeding. I had it and noticed after sex one day. You don't form a plug this early. You didn't ruin anything. It could also be your cervix that got a little irritated nothing to worry about, in fact it could be a really great sign. 

Ok, back into hiding again.


----------



## grandbleu

Oh thanks so much *Hearty* for coming out of hiding if just for a second to encourage me. :hugs: Hope you are feeling better!

PS. when you said about coming out of hiding...I imagined you in the ocean a little hermit crab that came out of its shell and typed away and then scurried back in her shell...yes I'm weird...I have a whole visual world going on in my head :)


*Hearty crab to the rescue!*​


----------



## sugarlove

:hugs:Hearty

Bleu I agree with Hearty. Good luck!


----------



## LucyJ

Liz I agree with hearty it could be a really good sign and you havent ruined anything. also I love the way your mind works :flower:

Hearty :hugs:

Jenny good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you :hug:

:hi: sugar


----------



## grandbleu

PS. *Hearty* - that would be very cool if you came over to London with your OH! 

*Sugar* and *Lucy* - thank you for your positive interpretations...I've talked myself off the ledge...how crazy is the TWW:wacko:

*Sugar* - sorry you are in pain...is this ovulation pain??? 

*Jenny* - Oh hon :hugs: so sorry your appt. has to be in a place that does not hold good memories for you. :hugs: On your tests I have serious line eye where I see it then I don't...I think I'm going loopy.:wacko:


----------



## jenny25

you know i will upload the same tests again but i took one with 3 tests xxx


----------



## jenny25

ok so the top test is when i was pregnant with jamie i got it at 10dpo 
2nd test is todays test its just a normal first responce (not the early one)
3rd test is the early first response test



https://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1346/20110130133009.jpg


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - I totally see a line on the first one!!! but I don't see lines on the other two below it. Why is the first test yellow tinged??? Just curious...but I really do see it on that one. :)

EDIT

*PS. *I'm an idiot or maybe you added the text after I looked at the picture. Now I understand better. Sorry hon...I don't see lines on the new ones.


----------



## grandbleu

Oh no - now the picture is gone...I didn't mean to upset you...I really didn't read the text and just got all excited.


----------



## grandbleu

Oops now it's back again...:blush:

OK I will just shut up...On the third one now that the pic is bigger I'm having line eye where I see it then it disappears then it comes back. On the 1st one obviously I see one and on the 2nd I don't see anything. Yeah for the 3rd one getting darker.


----------



## jenny25

see i keep seeing it in the 3rd the 2nd one is the 50mlu first response 3rd one is the 25mlu one xx


----------



## msarkozi

sorry Jenny, but I can't see anything.....hope it turns into a brighter line for you


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Lucy how are you today?

Bleu I'm in the 2ww too, but have started to get nasty cramps. Think it's the undiagnosed endo that's flaring up. I seem to get it every month about this time right up to AF. it's bloody painful!:growlmad:


----------



## sugarlove

Jen is it's there sweetie, it will get darker. I'm afraid I can't see lines on the bottom two. Have you shown your OH?
:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Im not to bad having huge problems with my skin its so so dry and my ezcema has flared up dont know what to do plus feel hideous hoping it will ease of when Im past the 12 week mark or at least be controlable hate complaining as Im so grateful to be pregnant.

Sorry Jen I dont see the line keeping everything crossed for you.

Mel how are you?


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar sorry your in pain sweetie have you tried heat pads.


----------



## VGibs

Jenny - I would weigh in on the tests but I only have my iPhone and it's shite for reading tests. A lot of girls send me their test pics because I have a very very fancy computer monitor and it tends to pick uP lines when no


----------



## VGibs

Damn phOne....I meant when no one else sees them


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks for asking Luce....I am doing pretty good....enjoying getting some rest now that I am no longer working. 

I hear you on the dry skin. My skin has never been so dry before in my life.....I am hoping it goes back to normal after the baby pops out.....

How is everything with you?


----------



## jenny25

i tell you what i will wait until tomorrow see what that brings if its not a proper line or that then i will just suggest im out and my prediction was wrong x


----------



## sugarlove

I'm going to get a hot baths thanks Lucy and might heat up a lavender thing to put on my tummy.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about the cramps, Sugar. Your chart is looking REALLY good though, and yay for not having any spotting. 

I hope that line turns darker for you, Jenny!

AFM I just had to be talked down from going to the ER/A&E. My heart was skipping like crazy and I just panicked and actually had Alex start to drive me there. It wasn't until we were driving to the hospital that I started to feel a lot better. The thought of actually getting checked out made me calm down a lot, which makes me think it must be anxiety over everthing...because if something was really wrong I'm sure just the idea of getting there wouldn't cure it. :wacko: I also took another Xanax which helped! I normaly only take one every once in awhile but at this rate I'll be doing it every day....aargh stress.


----------



## jenny25

hey hunny that must of been really scary , i have suffered from panic attacks since i was around 16/17 and i still get them ive been rather anxious tonight for tomorrow sometimes its worse than others and i just cry my eyes out usually makes me feel better sometimes xx


----------



## want2bamum86

evening girls how is everyone


----------



## jenny25

<-------- hormonal wreck at the mo :(


----------



## want2bamum86

awwww jenny bless ya xxx sending a big hug ur way


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun im just nervous for tomorrow got my first appointment with the fertility clinic its in the same place where i was told my son wouldnt survive so i havent been in their since october so im finding it emotionally hard at the mo plus im picking up his pm results tomorrow too x


----------



## want2bamum86

awww hunni well we r all here for u xxxxxx all here to support u and help u thro everything


----------



## jenny25

you know i think its being scared of the unexpected xx


----------



## VGibs

Let's all have a big cry shall we? I won't tell you all why I'm sad because it's not fair of me but I need a big cry too :'(


----------



## jenny25

awww hun if you need to cry please do share we are all here to support each other xxx


----------



## VGibs

Well when I got pregnant with this baby I met 5 other ladies who were "pregnant right after MC" like me and we make up the cautious club...well one girl had her baby last week by planned c section and the other girl who was due the same day as me had her baby this afternOon. I'm really happy she had her baby but I'm sad that I don't have mine yet. I'm worried the more overdue I get the more things will go wrong and the birth plan I had will not go as Planned. The midwife we have had for my whole pregnancy is gone up north for her term and so we have to have another midwife. And if I don't go into labor in the next for days I loose my natural delivery and will be induced. It's really getting to me :(


----------



## Megg33k

Doesn't sound like this is full of happy right now... I'm sorry, girls! :hugs:

I got home to find my appointment date with the perinatology unit re: my single expression of the MTHFR gene mutation. The OB thinks its worth having them keep an eye on me to make sure that this little one is well looked after. I'm happy to be looked after, but scary to read all the "high risk" words in the brochure! I think I get a free 3D scan though! So, let's hope all is well. Appointment is April 25. Not like that isn't AGES to wait and worry!


----------



## Allie84

I'm sure all will be well, Megg. That's great you to be well looked after AND get an extra scan. :hugs:

Gibs, have a good cry. I'm sure you're just miserable at this point. It will all be forgotten in a few days when you're holding your daughter. :hugs:

Jenny, :hugs: :hugs: I bet it will be weird at first to go back to the place, but once you're able to focus on the appointment than you'll hopefully see the place with a different perspective...although it will always be on your mind. My gyno doc is in the same place I had my MC-well, I was there looking to be seen before they sent me to the ER...which brings me to tonight:

bleu, your pink CM sounds like it could Implantation spotting. Eeee! I hope it is.


I am currently back from the ER stoned on meds. Here's my medicated take on what happened if my neurosis doesn't bore you

Spoiler
I woke up anxious about teaching Sunday school. I had a good time, though tiring. I was teaching 4 year olds. I went home to have lunch and flippity flop, flippity flop when my heart. I tried to ignore it and sat on the couch. Skip, skip, thud when my heart. Over and over again! I paced, I tried going to the bathroom, I tried googling the benigness of palpitations and couldn't focus on anything other than the flip flop. Pause thud. I thought I'd take my pulse to feel them and sure enough there'd a long ass pause before a thud. Too long, I thought. THen my heart started racing really fast, I panicked thinking I was going to die, woke up Alex and made him start driving me to the ER, the whole while arguing my case with him who thought I was just being crazy but doing it anyways. By the time we got there I wasn't feeling them at all. We sat in the parking lot and decided to just to shopping. So of course once we're grocery shopping they come again. I felt panicky through the aisles. I took the other half of the Xanax I had taken before the 1st ER attemp. We came home. I tried to eat...flip flop. Pause thud. Skippy skip. Panic Panic. Talk on the phone to friend, flippity flop. Hug Alex, flippity flop. Get massage, flippity flop. Eventually pull on my boots and tell Alex it's time to go to the hospital NOW. We arrive and my BP is really high--139/91 and my pulse is over 100. I get put into a bed and I'm realizing I'm not feeling any palps. Figures! They hook me up to an Ekg and it all comes back normal. But I am instistant. I say that I didnt' have any right then, but I've been having them ALLLL day and it's driving me loony. SO they hook me up to the longer monitor thing. Eventually they started showing up as PVCs (skipped beats, palpitations). I get 3 a row all once, then nothing for 10 minutes, then 3 in a row again. Finally, they can see I'm not crazy! The Dr. comes and has me take a large dose of Ativan. I said 'on top of Xanax?' and he said yes. So I lay there until I'm stoned but I'm still getting the PVCs, I just don't care as much. The Dr. tells me I could get thousands a day and still be fine and I'm just anxious. Oh, and they had me POA...cup but I'm only 5 or 6 dpo and my wee was clear as water. I told them it was a lost cause but they did it anyway. The nurse mentioned these get worse in pregnancy. So I guess I can add it to my symptoms. But the bad news...my TSH came back at 4.8. It was 3.4 or something a few weeks ago!! The meds must not be working so I have to double them. Boo. But it's weird that the small dose I was on as actually making thing worse. :shrug: So yes, then Alex drove me home and even though I'm super sleepy with meds I decided I needed tell the Disco girls all about my adventures. Which apparently were for nothing. Apparently I'm just a head case. Figures.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god, Allie... I'm just glad you got checked out, honey! :hugs: Rest up!!!


----------



## jenny25

awww allie hun you must of been really scared hun did they say why this happens ?

just over an hour too go :O scared doesnt even come close to what i feel right now xx


----------



## vickyd

Allie sending lots of hugs your way... So was it an anxiety attack?? Ive had a few of those in the past and ran to hospital....very scary stuff! I would like to tell you not to worry too much about the higher TSH, some doctors beleive that thyroid is very phsyc dependant. At the time that i was having anxiety attacks and was showing signs of depression my thyroid tests were also showing i had a problem. When i started to control the panic and started getting over the depression the tests went back to normal. Get the tsh again when youre feeling calmer.

Jen keep strong...You will get through the appointemnt and remember the bigger picture. Hugs!!


----------



## sugarlove

Allie sounds like you've had a horrible time of it.
Panic attacks are really terrifying. When I was at my worst, I had 6 months off work.
It's also possible that your thyroid problem is making things worse. My mate had a terrible time with anxiety and panic attacks, and it turned out she had an underactive thyroid. Hopefully upping the meds will help you hun.

I got referred for a course of CBT, which really helped with them. Might be worth seeing if you can get a referral for something like that. You're seeing a therapist anyway aren't you, but for panic attacks, I personally found the CBT more useful as it will look at techniques to control them etc. and how your thought process can make things worse.

Try and do as much exercise as you can, watch your diet and try and do a relaxation cd every day if you can. I do mine all the time to help keep the panic under control.

I've also turned up at A and E before with them, convinced I had a severe heart problem. I didn't! However, it's reassuring that you've been all checked out.

Take care of yourself hun. I always used to feel very drained afterwards, so rest up and come on here as much as you need too.
:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks so much girls. Your posts were really helpful. I wish I could rest up...I got home and 6 hours later had to get up for work. The med they gave me (Ativan) made me sleep really well but I woke still having the stupid heart palpitations. I'm off to work now...but if I feel like I can't cope I'm going to say I'm sick and go home early. 

Good luck today Jenny. One of my BnB friends (MinneGirl) has possible Twin to Twin Transfusion Syndrome and her scan is today as well so if you could send some good thoughts for her as welll....

I'm glad I'm not alone being the only one running to hosp thinking I was dying! It makes me feel less crazy. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Allie can yo not just phone them and say you're sick so you don't have to go in.

If this is all stress related, maybe it would be a good idea to get signed off work for a week so you can rest up?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Allie thats sounds so scary I think you were right to go to the hospital best to get checked out you have so much going on in your life at the moment its bound to take a physical toll on you take care of yourself I think sugars idea of a relaxtation cd is a good idea it might help clear your mind even if only for a few mintues. :hugs:

Jen thinking of you today.

Sugar how are you today?


----------



## sugarlove

I'm fine thanks Lucy. Vicious pain from yesterday seems to have gone and I'm celebrating the longest LP I've had in some time without spotting. God bless progesterone!

How are you?


----------



## Megg33k

Twin to twin transfusion... Is that where one twin takes away from the other twin? I know its not a good thing if its what I'm thinking of. Either way, I'm thinking of her, Allie!

For the record, when I made my husband go to the hospital because I was worried he was dying (in 2007), he really was and might not have made it through the night at home. So, never, ever take chances with your heart. Even if it seems silly, its best to have it checked. I actually had to think about what it would have been like to wake up and find that he'd died in his sleep... and I'm in tears now just typing it. So, please, don't EVER take chances. Better to feel silly if it turns out to be nothing than to never wake up again. I'm sure Alex would agree!

Hoping your appointment goes well, Jenny! Let us know!


----------



## Megg33k

Great news on the LP, Ashley! :) Love progesterone!!!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm ok thanks sugar hoping this week goes by really quickly as we've got our next scan a week today its kind of a big one for us as with our first pregnancy although we got to the 12 week scan we know our little one died at 10 weeks I'll be 10 weeks on wednesday so its abit of a scary time so cant wait for out scan next week to see our little christmas miraxle is alright (see how positive Im being at least trying to be). I've got two days teaching this week tomorrow and wednesday the school requested me personally so couldnt say no its a foundation class so they will be 4/5 year olds although dont think I'll be teaching much tomorrow as theres a student teacher in who will be doing a lot of it just hope I can stay awake :flower:

Megg I agree never take a risk that must of been such a hard time for you and its a good thing you made him go. Not quite on the same scale but had to make steve go to a&e once (he already been seen by one hospital and they said everything was fine and sent him back to work) he had an accident at work which left him with a fractured finger in three places but the skin had been broken as well if I hadnt made him go back he couldn't of got serious blood posining and lost his hand as hes a carpenter that would of runied his career I was furious the first hospital sent him away the second one were also shocked he hadnt been treated. I mean I took one look and could tell it was broken.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar thats great news on your LP and no spotting, could the cramping yesterday be down to implantation?


----------



## sugarlove

Hope your teaching goes ok tomorrow Lucy. I'm sure your scan next week will be fine. This bubs is your miracle baby and a keeper!

Felt a bit too painful for implantation cramps, but who knows? I've only been preggo once, and it feels such a long time ago now. I'm putting myself 9dpo, as I think FF is wrong as I cocked up some of my temps around that time as I slept in. Would be a miracle if I was, since I've got the lap next Wed.


----------



## hoping:)

:hugs: to all those who need it

Raz- those puppies are sooo adorable!

Megg- its good that they are taking extra precaution and keeping an eye on the MTHFR. So does this mean extra scans for you? Was the baby shower you went to for puppymom/Amy? If so, that is so awesome they finally have their little one and that you two acually got to meet!

Cazza- I love both names! I thought it was cute what your DH said about the name Faith.

Jen- I think I can see lines on the last pic. FX and good luck at the fertility clinic today

Allie- it sound like you are going through a rough time:hugs: I experience anxiety attacks as well and it is very scary. I've been doing breathing techniques and taking a B vitamin complex which seems to help because I have not had a major one in about a year. At their worst my whole body would tense up and start convulsing. My mouth would get so tight and I would start to hyperventilate which would cause my heart beat to become uneven. Take it easy hun... I hope everything calms down:hugs:

Sugar- your chart is looking awesome! I had horrible af cramps on Friday too but nothing since:shrug:

Lucy- I hope this week goes fast for you so you can see your healthy bean next week!

AFM- I have no idea still where I am in my cycle. I just did an override and put O at cd23 because that was when my last almost positive opk was. I had awful af cramps on friday with a tiny spot of red but no cramps or spotting since:nope: My temp has been steady and has even increased a little today. I will do a test tomorrow just to check. If af doesn't arrive this week the FS wants me to come in. I really hope af comes asap so I can get my hormone testing completed... if it arrives this weekend I will have to wait a whole month to get tested:wacko:
EDIT: I just checked my cervix and it is super high... I can't even feel it.


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> Twin to twin transfusion... Is that where one twin takes away from the other twin? I know its not a good thing if its what I'm thinking of. Either way, I'm thinking of her, Allie!
> 
> For the record, when I made my husband go to the hospital because I was worried he was dying (in 2007), he really was and might not have made it through the night at home. So, never, ever take chances with your heart. Even if it seems silly, its best to have it checked. I actually had to think about what it would have been like to wake up and find that he'd died in his sleep... and I'm in tears now just typing it. So, please, don't EVER take chances. Better to feel silly if it turns out to be nothing than to never wake up again. I'm sure Alex would agree!
> 
> Hoping your appointment goes well, Jenny! Let us know!

Yikes. I remember reading that happened to him. :( What were his symptoms....so I can look out for them.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the advice ladies. I was taking a B complex, actually, and stopped a few weeks ago when I decided to stop TTC so hard. Maybe I shouldn't have stopped it like that.

I also like the relaxation CD idea, thanks.

I can't take time off of work...I wish I could...but I get in trouble. :( They always tell me off for a sick day even though I have available sick time. 

Megg and Lucy....yeah, better safe than sorry is what led to me the doctor. But the symptoms that led me there, I'm still having. :shrug: The doctor said I could have thousands of palpitations a day and it wouldn't hurt me. They ran an EKG and did blood work and even caught the skipping on the monitor....an in the past I've had a holter monitor, stress test and echocardiogram and everything was normal....so I guess it's just something I havet o live with...but when I feel like I'm dying, I can't help but want to run to the ER for reasons you both described. It's so annoying. I hate it. :(

Oh, and the ER nurse was telling me when she was pregnant she as getting them constantly (the PVCS I'm getting). They were nonstop and she couldn't sleep. OMG if that happens to me when I'm pregnant you may as well check me in to the loony bin with my mom!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, sorry about the wonky cycle. Hope you figure it out soon.

Hearty, hope you're feeling better. Miss you. :hugs:

Sugar, you really never know, you could be pregnant...I guess we'll know in a few days.

It seems like a lot of us are the TWW right now togther. I'm 6dpo.


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, do you think maybe you're just now oving? Maybe do another OPK? I ovulated on CD37 this cycle after 'almost' oving a few other times.


----------



## hoping:)

^^ it could definitely be possible (EDIT: except I have no symptoms of O).I was actually thinking about picking up an opk on my lunch break:thumbup: This next cycle I will be using clomid to at least help me regulate again.


I hope you feel better soon, Allie! Maybe you will be like your nurse and this is just a symptom of you being preggo... but either way I hope it gets back to normal


----------



## jenny25

I need to email someone my test today so they can uploads here as im on my phone and cant upload here anyone xxx


----------



## hoping:)

so... I did an opk but it must have been defective. The dye made it fine to the control line but the rest of the test is covered in pink. I will try again later tonight or in the morning.


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- I will pm you my email address:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Ok hun just sent it xxx


----------



## hoping:)

I'm pretty certain I see a light line:happydance: I hope this is it for you Jenny!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## jenny25

Thank you for uploading for me paul has the laptop so i have my phone went hossy today got baseline done i have my scan for checking things 7th march and pauls sperm test is on 4th april then we make a appointment for consultant xxx


----------



## yogi77

jenny I see a line in that one!!


----------



## sugarlove

Jen I can see a line in that one!
:happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I can see the line on that one too :)


----------



## Allie84

Jenny, I can see a line on that one too. :) How did your appointment go? Did they see anything with the ultrasound that might indicate you're pregnant?


----------



## jenny25

Everything went fine hun it was only the first meeting i wont have the us until march 

Thanks girls i will take another tomorrow see what that says xx


----------



## jenny25

Everything went fine hun it was only the first meeting i wont have the us until march 

Thanks girls i will take another tomorrow see what that says xx


----------



## want2bamum86

i see a line


----------



## VGibs

Grrrrr I'm on my phone and can't look proper!


----------



## want2bamum86

vgibs ur baby not made a show yet then?


----------



## VGibs

No and I am starting to get really desperate and very depressed.


----------



## want2bamum86

awww hunni so u was due 29th then am i right


----------



## VGibs

The 28th....I see the midwife tomorrow so I hope I can plead my case to her to get my membranes swept again. But I don't have my normal midwife so I am hoping she understands...I do not want to be induced


----------



## Dazed

I think I see something Jenny! Hope its darker tomorrow for you!

V- Sorry your getting depressed. You must be one cozy momma!

Hearty - Missin you :hugs:

Nato :hugs: Don't know why your not here, but I hope all is well.

:hug: to everyone else!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Just silently stalking. Feeling a bit better today which is a miracle for a Monday. Saw The Fighter last night and adored it. Christian Bale definitely deserves the Oscar. He was amazing.

Just wanted to let you all know I'm ok. I just don't have a lot to give right now. I know you all understand. I've been reading and want to reply, but I just don't have the energy. I'm sorry. 

I think once I hear from the surgeon and have a clearer path I'll be in a better place.


----------



## VGibs

I hope no one thinks I am whining about being pregnant or complaining about something I am very grateful for...I'm actually truly scared. I'm really worried that the longer she stays in there the more complications there will be and the more dangerous it will be. I'm terrified. Im more scared now then when I was first pregnant and worried about miscarrying all the time...I'm just scared as hell.


----------



## want2bamum86

i am scared bout this pregnancy as i have had a scare obv and i scared to go for my scan


----------



## msarkozi

Virginia - of course you are grateful, and I would never think you weren't for complaining....I complain all the time too. It's warranted! And I understand your fears as well with being overdue. There are concerns there, and of course you want her out so you know she is healthy. I hope it happens soon!! :hugs: I'm at the other end of the spectrum and will be induced early due to complications.....


----------



## Dazed

I understand Amanda. I haven't had anything to add either. 

V-I don't blame you for being scared. Its very understandable.


----------



## Dazed

Happy 36weeks Mel!


----------



## Megg33k

I see it, Jenny!!!! :yipee:



hoping:) said:


> :hugs: to all those who need it
> 
> Raz- those puppies are sooo adorable!
> 
> Megg- its good that they are taking extra precaution and keeping an eye on the MTHFR. So does this mean extra scans for you? Was the baby shower you went to for puppymom/Amy? If so, that is so awesome they finally have their little one and that you two acually got to meet!
> 
> Cazza- I love both names! I thought it was cute what your DH said about the name Faith.
> 
> Jen- I think I can see lines on the last pic. FX and good luck at the fertility clinic today
> 
> Allie- it sound like you are going through a rough time:hugs: I experience anxiety attacks as well and it is very scary. I've been doing breathing techniques and taking a B vitamin complex which seems to help because I have not had a major one in about a year. At their worst my whole body would tense up and start convulsing. My mouth would get so tight and I would start to hyperventilate which would cause my heart beat to become uneven. Take it easy hun... I hope everything calms down:hugs:
> 
> Sugar- your chart is looking awesome! I had horrible af cramps on Friday too but nothing since:shrug:
> 
> Lucy- I hope this week goes fast for you so you can see your healthy bean next week!
> 
> AFM- I have no idea still where I am in my cycle. I just did an override and put O at cd23 because that was when my last almost positive opk was. I had awful af cramps on friday with a tiny spot of red but no cramps or spotting since:nope: My temp has been steady and has even increased a little today. I will do a test tomorrow just to check. If af doesn't arrive this week the FS wants me to come in. I really hope af comes asap so I can get my hormone testing completed... if it arrives this weekend I will have to wait a whole month to get tested:wacko:
> EDIT: I just checked my cervix and it is super high... I can't even feel it.

Yes, its Amy/puppymom32. Their little one is SO adorable... and he looks a lot like her husband. Its so sweet! :cloud9: 

From the shower:
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5177/5403671076_cfb3e0d5be.jpg

I'm SO happy for her! This baby was meant for her and George... and I'm not a 'meant to be' kind of girl!



Allie84 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Twin to twin transfusion... Is that where one twin takes away from the other twin? I know its not a good thing if its what I'm thinking of. Either way, I'm thinking of her, Allie!
> 
> For the record, when I made my husband go to the hospital because I was worried he was dying (in 2007), he really was and might not have made it through the night at home. So, never, ever take chances with your heart. Even if it seems silly, its best to have it checked. I actually had to think about what it would have been like to wake up and find that he'd died in his sleep... and I'm in tears now just typing it. So, please, don't EVER take chances. Better to feel silly if it turns out to be nothing than to never wake up again. I'm sure Alex would agree!
> 
> Hoping your appointment goes well, Jenny! Let us know!
> 
> Yikes. I remember reading that happened to him. :( What were his symptoms....so I can look out for them.Click to expand...

It was a very rapid heart rate for an extended period of time... There were flu symptoms like coughing and vomiting... Those are both signs of congestive heart failure, btw. But, you probably would know if you had what he had by now. It usually presents before adulthood. His presented in high school... but it wasn't until adulthood that his body stopped correcting it on its own. However, if you ever have anything heart related with coughing or vomiting... You NEED to get to a hospital. You can also feel faint and very fatigued. Its hard for your body to work overtime like that.



AFM... I got blood tests back today. My progesterone isn't high enough for me to stop the shots and suppositories. My MW wants to see it at 20+ and it was 13.9. I'm having a very hard time knowing that my body would have killed my little one if it weren't for these supplements. It should be much higher with as much progesterone as I'm taking. So, I'm feeling like I've totally failed my baby. I'm so scared that the clinic told me stop taking it after tonight, and I might have lost my baby if I did. :( 

Other than that, I have some sort of infection that I'm guessing I'll get antibiotics for. I haven't gotten to talk to the doctor yet. We played phone tag all day.

The good news is that my testosterone, TSH, and Vit D are all looking good. My TSH is actually down to about 1.7! That's sort of AMAZING! My Vit D is up to 42, which is WAY better. And, everything else looked pretty normal. I just want to know what the new plan is when I talk to them tomorrow. I wish my body could just give my baby what s/he needs!


----------



## jenny25

Megg i have problems with progesterone too when i was taking it i had to take it until 14 weeks but i understand how scared you are but the placenta will take over soon which will relax you hun

Well girls my test is lighter today dunno whats going on either a dud test or its a chemical no idea but im actually ok i bought my wedding dress yesterday and got to bring it home i will take a picture of it and show you guys xxx


----------



## Megg33k

It is scary, Jen. I just want to know that I'm not barely eeking my baby along... I want it to have plenty of everything it needs... and its so sad to me that I STILL can't provide it after all these weeks. But, I'll be calling the doc's office soon to try and get my "plan" worked out.

I hope its not a chemical, sweetie. I can't wait to see pics of your dress though.


----------



## grandbleu

Dazed said:


> I understand Amanda. I haven't had anything to add either.

Me too ladies...just having a quiet TWW. :-#


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- that is so awesome! I can't view the shower pic at work but will take a look at it when I get home. I'm sorry your progesterone is on the low side but its good you and baby are being looked after and they have you on the progesterone supplements to help. You anf baby Ixxy are making great progress:hugs:

Jen- sorry about the lighter test. that is what happened to me this cycle.

Bleu- FX this is your month.

AFM- opk last night was negative but pretty dark. Today opk was completely negative with only a hint of a line and my temp has gone down to 97.38. I'm really hoping today af will come because I can't take much more of this cycle. I just want to finish my testing and get back on clomid.


----------



## jenny25

dont worry about it dont matter anyways :)

well here is the best pics i can take of my dress

https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1729/20110131144943.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/6971/20110201130108.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VGibs

Ok so right now I am a total and complete mess. The stupid midwife who is not the woman who has been taking care of us the whole time refused to give me a sweep or check how dilated I am because she doesn't think I'm overdue yet


----------



## jenny25

ooo no hun can you not contact your normal mw xx


----------



## VGibs

No she is in Inuvit which is the artic circle doing her rotation and won't be back for two more weeks...she sprung this surprise little trip on us a few weeks ago and I am still pretty pissed off about it


----------



## jenny25

awww no hun thats not right maybe you should speak to someone else at the office xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no, Virginia! What a load of crap! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey!!!

That dress is absolutely gorgeous, Jen! I love it!!!

So, my insurance (who happily paid for $4000 worth of fertility meds and almost $20,000 in fertility treatment) is arguing my progesterone supplements! WTF? They want to deny the claim, send a letter of denial, receive a letter of medical necessity, and THEN they'll pay for them. Mind you, the paid for all that other stuff when I wasn't pregnant or anything. Now that I am and this is required to keep my baby alive, they don't want to cover the meds. The nurse I talked to has already been on the phone arguing with them this morning. We think we got it worked out... maybe... but I'm still worried that its going to take forever and I'm going to run out. I don't think its super expensive, so I could cover it out-of-pocket if I had to... I just would rather it be done correctly from the beginning. Like anyone takes progesterone if its NOT medically necessary. There's not even a way to abuse it! :( So, that's what I've been doing all morning. Happy 10 weeks to me, eh? :nope:


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - Oh I had to pop in for some girly stuff! That dress is stunning and so lovely and feminine - can't wait to see pics of you in it on your big day!

PS. Don't get me started on the evil insurance companies in America *Megg* - so sorry you have to deal with that...I would be happy to burn them down for you! :)


----------



## jenny25

awww megg , i hope they do have it sorted they dont realise that it is a must and this stress is not good for you or bubs xxx


----------



## Megg33k

That's what the lady was saying... She was on the phone with them saying... "I have a patient who NEEDS these medications. She's PREGNANT and THE BABY requires them. I'm telling you, THEY ARE MEDICALLY NECESSARY. Why do you have to deny it and then request a letter that says so. The doctor already dictated the letter saying so. Can't I fax it to you and you can just approve it now?" And, they told her no... flat out... NO! I'm hoping its settled now though. I haven't heard anything in about an hour... So, I hope no news is good news.


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls how r we all 2day


----------



## vickyd

Just got back from the doc's....Tomorrow at 7.30 am i will be having an emerrgency c-section . Baby hasnt gained any weight and AF is very low. Im shitting myself girls


----------



## jenny25

wow vicky is everything ok xxx


----------



## hoping:)

VGibs- I hope your little one decides to come on her own asap if the mw doesn't do anything. I understand how worried you are and that you just want your little one safely in your arms.

Megg- that is awful. I hate insurance companies! I hope it has been fixed:hugs: Happy 10 weeks to you and baby Ixxy

Vicky:hugs:

I am having such a crappy day:nope: I just can't help but feel so hopeless sometimes. I was thinking about my cousin's baby we were going to adopt but decided not to in the best interest of the family and couldn't help but ask my dad if the baby was here and if they found a family. he sd she is due any day and they have a lovely family lined up. I'm very happy the baby will be well taken care of but I just can't help but feel like we missed out on our chance to be parents. I'm so sick of everything. My cycle is all jacked up and they can't find out what is wrong because all of my results have come back great (except for the blood clotting stuff). Most of the time I am optomistic but on days like these I feel like we are never going to get our baby. The end of this month will be the anniversary of our 1st loss and 1st BFP. Why does it have to be this hard?! 

sorry, rant over.


----------



## want2bamum86

awww hunni big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

vickyd said:


> Just got back from the doc's....Tomorrow at 7.30 am i will be having an emerrgency c-section . Baby hasnt gained any weight and AF is very low. Im shitting myself girls

Oh my gosh hon I'm so sorry :hugs: I wish you and baby all the luck in the world tomorrow morning. 

Just so you know my sister gave birth at 35+5 and had a healthy baby so it's Ok to be a little early. 

:dust:


----------



## sugarlove

I haven't read back yet, but just wanted to say sorry Vicky, I know this isn't how you planned it, but you're both going to be fine. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Big :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Awww vicky I understand you must be feeling so scared but the dr's are taking good care of you both. I will be thinking of you tomorrow my nephew was 8 weeks early and delivered by c-section and he was fine and is doing really well he's a right chunky monkey now. Try to stay calm (I know easier said than done). Massive :hugs: to you.

Hoping :hugs:

Vgibbs sorry the mw wasnt very helpful hope your little one makes an appearance soon.

Megg sorry about the insurance people hope it gets sorted soon for you.


----------



## Allie84

Thinking of you, Vicky. :hugs: I'm sure you are shitting yourself because this is so sudden, but just think, tomorrow you will be a MUM! No time to prepare, I know....:hugs: I was born at approx 32 weeks, and was perfectly fine, as I've mentioned before. I weighed only 4 lbs 12 oz, but didn't need a vent or anything...and you have a great doctor looking out for your and your LO. Good luck tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

VICKY gl for 2moz bbe ur b in my prayers and il b thinking bout u all of 2moz xxxx hugs and kisses hunni xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I can understand your fears, but just know that your little angel is going to be just fine! She will do much better on the outside then the inside, and she will be looked after well. You and her are going to be well! I am thinking of you :hugs: Make sure you look after yourself, and try to get some rest tonight!


----------



## want2bamum86

what is my next fruit does ne1 know i had to go to the shop 2day to look at a lime just to see how big it is lol


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, :hugs: I know EXACTLY how you feel.....

Megg, as has been mentioned, the placenta will take over soon. I hope you get everything sorted with the insurance. :hugs:

Gibs, I hope that this fill-in MW starts listening to you soon, and your LO comes soon as well. :hugs:

AFM, my anxiety is so bad atm. I went to dr to follow up on the ER and she referred me to a cardiologist and prescribed beta-blockers to help my heart palps. And doubled my thyroid med. :( I don't want to take the pills. I feel too young to have health problems. 

My chart is looking nice, though...maybe it was just the soy cycles that give me lower progesterone (for some reason).


----------



## prgirl_cesca

vickyd said:


> Just got back from the doc's....Tomorrow at 7.30 am i will be having an emerrgency c-section . Baby hasnt gained any weight and AF is very low. Im shitting myself girls

gosh you must be terrified. But the best option is to get the baby out. Good luck tomorrow hope to hear your good news soon x x x


----------



## Allie84

How are you feeling, Vicky? You've beenon my mind all afternoon. I'll be sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way tomorrow. Do you know what time it's going to be at? Thinking of you. :hugs:

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Sparkly

Vic - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs: I'm sure you and your little princess will be just fine xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

who wants to see bump pic?


----------



## Dazed

Oh Vic, try to stay calm. I'll be thinking about you! Good luck.


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. I've been PM'ing with Vicky. She's understandably very very scared. She goes in at 7:30 and they are going to put her to sleep which we've decided is a good thing. She needs to be calm during this. She's going to have her sister FB me when she's done. I'll keep you posted. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much, Hearty. I didn't even know they would ever put you all the way under for a C-Section. :shrug: I'm happy to hear her sis is going to FB you so you can let us know...I was wondering how we were going to find out but didn't want to seem intrusive.

(PS. I miss you, Hearty. :hugs:)


----------



## msarkozi

They don't usually put you under....usually it is just the epidural to numb you, and you are awake for the whole thing. In some cases, they will give you general anesthetic to knock you out. The sad thing with that is it's a longer time before you get to bond with baby, as you are asleep for awhile :( Vicky will do great though, and all will be well :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I've read, but now can't remember it all. I'm a little too tired to go back now. Vicky should be going in for the C-section in 20 minutes. I am sending every last ounce of good energy her way right now. 

Sounds like there is a lot going on with people. Allie how scary for you. It's interesting you mentioned beta-blockers. I was just talking about them with another therapist. She said they are prescribed for stage fright. I know how much you hate meds, but it sounds like you need something. The thyroid med seems very important. Do you have a therapist? It might be worth trying. It can dramatically decrease anxiety. I often do deep breathing exercises with clients. You are healthy, you just have a lot of stress right now. Stress can wreak havoc on your entire system. Once you get it in check, I bet the rest of your body will follow in stride. 

Rhia, please share your bump with us. Is your appointment tomorrow? Good luck honey.

Megg, that is crap about the progesterone. WTF? I don't understand who makes these stupid decisions. GRRR

Jenny, that dress is lovely. Hope we get to see a picture with you in it at some point!

Virginia, sorry you are feeling so upset right now. Thinking about you babe.

Amber, sorry for such a shit day. We all have those ups and downs. Your cycle isn't helping matters. Once you get back on Clomid I think you'll feel more hopeful again. :hugs:

Ok, my mind is mush now. 

Where is Nato? Where is Sugar? 

I continue to feel down, but a bit better than the weekend. I was really a mess this weekend. I could barely get myself off the couch and I napped. I never nap. Today we had a staff meeting. Someone announced that we are having a baby shower for my boss in a couple of weeks. Then everyone started asking her about the baby, what the sex was, etc. I felt it was VERY inappropriate to do at a big staff meeting. We've never had baby showers for other employees at work. Why her? Why now? They should be doing it outside of work in my opinion. I've already decided to call in sick that day. I seriously can't take it. I can barely look at her. It's a constant reminder of what I should look like. And I'm also expected to start planning some dates for psycho-ed classes that I teach. I've been avoiding it because I keep thinking I might need surgery and don't want to schedule anything until I know about surgery. Work is getting increasingly in my way with my quest for a baby. 

This is so damn hard.


----------



## grandbleu

I just got up and I'm thinking about you *Vicky* and baby. :dust: I know you are scared...totally normal...we are all there for you and LO.


----------



## jenny25

Is everyone ok still no af temp this morning was 99.39 which is high for me no tests either if af doesnt arrive i will need to go see the doc xx


----------



## jenny25

Awww hearty i know how you feel hun when i take aarron to school im constantly seeing pregnant people people younger and older than me it honestly rips me apart i should be jue in about 11 weeks but im not instead im sitting with empy arms and a broken heart yet again its really hard going and their might even be a chance that we wont get and sort of fertility treatment cause i do ovulate but just very late xxx


----------



## cazza22

Thinking of you Vicky :hugs: can't wait to see ur little stunner xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you and your LO, Vicky!

Massive amounts of bleeding. Woke up about 20 minutes ago to find it. Cramping too. Kevin is trying to dig out the car to go to the ER. I'm pretty sure its all over. There's no way that anything could survive that. I went to pee at 1-something and everything was perfectly fine. Then, 2 hours later, I got up to go and felt like something was just waiting to come pouring out of me. I thought maybe the liquid from the suppository was leaking extra badly. But, I sat down and saw my underwear were red... and then I felt a gush. When I looked in the toilet, the water was just as red as red gets. Every time I wipe, its mostly just goo (super stretchy CM) with blood in it. But, I know there were a lot of clots in that first gush. I could feel them passing. Now, my uterus just fucking aches. I know its over... I can't believe this is happening... at 10 weeks... in a snow storm. Please... No stories of hope. Please. I don't want to come home from the ER to find how it could be okay if the official word is that its not okay, ya know? 

I'm so tired. I really just want to go back to sleep and hope I wake up from this nightmare. But, I don't think it works that way.

I've been to the bathroom several more times, and there hasn't been any new blood really. But, I can't imagine any way that this could be okay. You didn't see the blood. I don't even have words right now.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My god Megg. I won't give you stories of hope,just know I am horrified, terrified and so upset for you right now and you have all my thoughts xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

In a snow storm! WHY IN A SNOW STORM? Poor Kevin out there upset and trying to shovel snow. I feel sooooooooo bad. Fuck, fuck, fuck.


----------



## jenny25

Omg megg hun im sorry this is happening right now i will keep everything crossed for you love you girl xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

meg im so sorry bbe im thinking of u and praying xxxxxx hugs n kisses


----------



## want2bamum86

sorry


----------



## NatoPMT

I popped in to see if there was any news of Vic - alpthough i cant really imagine there being wifi in the maternity ward. Thinking of you darling xx

Megg -:hugs::hugs::hugs: Im so sorry youre going through this, but i am praying you are ok and this is not as bad as it feels. I know you know your body, and what you are experiencing and how this feels like it does to you, I'm sending you all my love. You sound incredibly calm (despite the fuck fuck fucks) - i hope that is the case and its helping you through the fear you must be feeling

love to all my girls xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Just read the last page to see we are getting an update via hearty on Vic, which is great news. Im at work so cant stay online any longer but also wanted to add that i hear your pain hearty. x


----------



## VGibs

God megg...I hope it's not the worst. 


How about we lay off the "bump pics" until we know more about other people situations? Seems a tad indelicate to me...but that's just me.


----------



## want2bamum86

vgib removed sorry i really am


----------



## pregoinnorge

i came out of hiding to say that I am thinking of you girls.

I hope everything went well with vicky!
my heart hurts for you megg.....


----------



## NatoPMT

It's difficult because we have 2 sets of situations running alongside each other, with a past loss being the issue in common. Megg is facing her worst fears right now and i think we need to be mindful of that, and the other terrible incapacitating fear, of not conceiving is faced every day by quite a few of us. 

This has come up before because it is here all the time for us, and i think i would really appreciate it if all stuff like bump pics and scan pics would be put in spoilers as a rule of thumb as Megg has done in the past. Some days its fine, but others, it isn't and sometimes you don't know if you are fine until you see the picture. I have sometimes not looked at scan pics as it can really hurt.


----------



## VGibs

Well said NATO *there's that treaty messing with my caps lock again* I wasn't trying to be a bitch or anything by asking I know first hand how much it hurts, for instance if I went into labor I would let you guys know but I wouldn't be posting a hundred baby pictures or going on about it unless asked for details.


----------



## sugarlove

Megg I'm so sorry. I'll be thinking of you all day and sending big:hugs:

Thinking of Vicky too and that everything is going well. 

Lots of sad news for my BnB girls at the mo. So :hugs: to everyone.

I agree with nato about putting pics in a spoiler and I think most people probably do that anyway. Defo makes it easier if I'm having a meltdown day.


----------



## want2bamum86

i feel really horrid now think il go hid for a bit im crying as feel really bad im so sorry


----------



## NatoPMT

want2bamum86 said:


> i feel really horrid now think il go hid for a bit im crying as feel really bad im so sorry

Dont worry Rhia, this isnt about you and this conversation needed to be had i think for everyones sake - there were no rules as such. and even then you are new... so the lack of rules was even less clear. 

Dont feel bad, lets concentrate on Megg and Vic for today as they need our thoughts. 

I think for now, everyone needs to be mindful of the fact we are community in our own right on this thread, we are here to offer our support to others and not just get support ourselves so its important to read others posts to know how others are feeling and to meet their needs as well as our own. I know the girls on here have been real friends to me, and real friends are aware of each others feelings. 

Thats the way we roll round these parts.


----------



## VGibs

I think this might be the longest day in my BnB life...god I hope everyone is ok


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good point nato, I've always been very wary of posting pics on this thread so as not to upset people and have done so when asked, but I will post in spoiler threads.

It's such a tough call when we are all dealing with such a range of issues, but sensitivity is very important especially with TTCAL, I remember not really posting my scan news on another thread as one of our members was going through an awful time at the same time.

Thinking of Megg and Vicky and hoping for some good news. I keep hitting refresh!


----------



## want2bamum86

my heart goes out to them both as well as everyone else i am praying hard that everything is going to b ok i feel for meg as i myself have just had that happen to me hence y im here with her as she helped me not to give up i really hope she and vic r ok and everything is fine i am suppose to b busy 2day but still in bed as wanna stay on here and keep updated on how everyone is


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - :hugs: I have no words for you right now because they would seem too trite for what you are potentially facing but just wanted to give you a hug. Know that you are not alone. 

*Nato* - very well said...I agree...everyone is at different stages and we always have to think about that. 

Any news about *Vicky* and baby?


----------



## jenny25

Has their been any updates im on through my phone as my stupid ass router broke this morning xx


----------



## want2bamum86

jenny ive not seen any updates yet hun


----------



## LucyJ

Hey, Im at school so some of the pages our blocked for some reason can someone let me know whats happened to Megg. Logged in to see if there was any news from Vicky and see that something else has happened but it wont let me look at the page.

I agree with what Nato said I hope I have always been sensitive to where everyone is in the journey I think I normally post pics under a spolier and will make sure I do in the future.

:hugs: to you all


----------



## VGibs

She woke through the night with significant bleeding and went to the hospital. We are waiting to hear more


----------



## LucyJ

Oh god I hope everything is alright she along with Vicky are in my thoughts. Thanks for updating me.

The children about to come back in must go and organise my french lesson will be thinking of both vicky and megg and will get back on after school hopefully to good news all round. 

:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

On one of meggs other threads someone commented on her being ten weeks along and asked about her scan... I just posted to refer to her journal. I hope that wasn't out of place. I just don't want it to be bad news and have her come back to that...


----------



## Dazed

I was debating the same thing Virginia. I think the way you did it was right.

Megg - I'm still thinking of you hun!


----------



## Jaymes

Megg, massive hugs darling. My heart hurts for you. :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Thinking of you both Megg and Vicky x


----------



## Allie84

Thinking of you, Megg and Vicky. :hug: I just feel so shocked, almost numbed by this news. :( Hope to hear a good Vicky report soon...

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## heart tree

Just woke up. No word from Vicky's sister yet. If she does post something to me I promise to get the news to you guys as quickly as my fingers can type. 

Jesus Megg. Oh god what a day. I'm thinking about you sweetheart.


----------



## Allie84

It's 5 pm for Vicky right now...she went in at 7:30...and I'm sure there was a few hours of prep time...but Vicky should be out of surgery by now, I think. Unless she had to get pushed back for a 'bigger' emergency or something. Hope to hear something soon. I know you'll be right on it, Hearty. Ugh, I hate waiting.


----------



## heart tree

Allie I've been clock stalking since last night. At 7:30 am for her it was 9:30 pm for me. I kept checking for updates after that until I went to bed at midnight. I didn't sleep well because I kept thinking about her. I was bummed there was nothing this morning. Maybe she forgot to tell her sister to FB me. Hopefully we'll hear something soon. 

This waiting is very hard. 

I want a happy Vicky and a happy Megg to come back.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg and Vicky:hugs: you are both in my prayers today. This is a shock and I just pray you both come back with good news:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Me too hearty. Can't stop thinking about them both.


----------



## Sparkly

I'm on my phone girls, so I'll keep this short.
My heart is going out to you Meg, I know I have your mobile number but I don't want to bother you right now. Praying for you and Ixxy right now. Love you xxx

Vic I'm sure you are so busy cuddling your daughter to update. Hope you are well sweetie x

To echo nato earlier I too find it very difficult somedays when bump and scan piccies are posted on here and that is the main reason I don't post as often as I used too. I too would really appreciate them going behind a spoiler.
I'll be back later to check up on you girls xxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

WTF am I Reading? megg I have no words just massive amounts of love for u & just know that were all hugging u right now, I'm sorry ur being put through this I truly am. 

I'll keep checking for an update from Vic xxxx


----------



## msarkozi

Thinking about you Megg and Vicky!!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Argh, no news yet. I have to go meet with a client soon and will be offline for a couple of hours. I promise to check for updates from my phone and will post the second I hear anything from Vicky's side. 

I hope we hear from Megg soon.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for trying *Hearty*...this is all so nerve racking...refresh refresh refresh. 

:hugs:*Vicky* and *Megg*:hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Just wanted to say I'm thinking about you girls today...

Big hugs :hugs: to Megg I will be thinking about you all day. 

Vicky, thinking of you too and hoping that everything goes okay. :hugs:

Hearty thanks for updating as soon as you hear. I know you have been having a hard time lately but it is really appreciated.

All I can say right now is BIG HUGS to everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

People are posting Congrats on Vicky's FB page so I'm thinking things are ok.


----------



## grandbleu

That's a relief for *Vicky*...I can't wait to hear more solid news though.

PS. Thanks again *Hearty* for keeping us all in the loop.


----------



## sugarlove

Have just looked at her FB page too. Defo seems like she's had her LO.

Have got to go and do a Parents Eve now, but I'll keep checking back for news on Megg.


----------



## want2bamum86

im happy for vicky and fx for meg (what does lo mean?)


----------



## VGibs

Lo means little one


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx hunni


----------



## prgirl_cesca

So glad it looks like everything is well with Vicky!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Megg has just updated her facebook. It's not good news. I am so devastated for her :(


----------



## LucyJ

Just seen that Cesca its so heartbraking life is so fucking cruel sometimes :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

I've just seen Meg's update on FB, I'm absolutely devastated for her :cry:

I'm so sorry for your loss Meggie :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Today has changed everything. We have our first derail birth, and lost another derail bean. 

I'm so conflicted. There's nothing we can do - how are we supposed to celebrate with Vic and try to offer comfort to Megg, at the same time? both experiences are huge, monumental, and both deserve enormous recognition. I just dont know what to do.


----------



## LucyJ

I know what you mean Nato I think all we can do is be there for both of them in what ever way we can. I cant believe it to have such a high and a low on the same day. 

:hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

omg i feel for meg i really do its so hard im crying i get so emotional i hope she is holding up bless her i shall b praying for meg and her family 2nite and for vic and her newborn 

it is hard to know how to feel as its mixture of emotions happy and sad dunno what to say


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* you really have a way with words...I have none right now...just tears for how unfair this is for *Megg* and her OH and little Ixxy. :cry:

*Megg* - You are loved on here and not alone in this. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## cazza22

Nato and her wise words again, they speak volumes against anything i could try to write in here. 
All i know is Im numb for Megg right now & cant concentrate on anything but her im so very very sad :cry: xxxxx ALWAYS here for u darling xxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Ive been trying to figure out that excact thing Lucy....


----------



## heart tree

I just got done with my client and am devastated by Megg's news. I think we celebrate for Vicky on her FB page today. We can also celebrate for her when she logs back on to B&B which I doubt will be for a while. 

Today I think we mourn for Megg on this thread. I know Vicky will understand. That's my 2 cents anyway. 

I'm going to be driving for the next hour but will check back in later. 

Megg, if you are reading, know you are loved. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*We all love you Megg and here for you when your ready sweetheart xxxx*


----------



## VGibs

GOD DAMNIT! I am so fucking angry about this.....like why did this have to happen to HER? To Megg? To someone who worked so hard, and has given so much to other people! I cant stand it....I just want to hit something. Its SO fucking unfair! I want to scream and yell and make a scene. I just can not believe this!


----------



## Allie84

I am just devasated for Megg and elated for Vicky...it's such a strange contradiction of feelings. I don't know what to think.

Can someone please post on here or, if it's not appropriate, PM what was said by both Vicky and Megg on FB? I cannot get on to FB from work.


----------



## VGibs

Meggs just says that they lost Ixxy last night


----------



## hoping:)

Well said Nato. 

Megg- my heart breaks for you:cry: I am so very sorry... you deserve better than this! We all love you and care for you very much:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

The other thing i have been thinking is that today's events kinda drum home the fact that waiting and hoping for next month is spending time dithering that some of us might not have. I know i have procrastinated a lot. There is no place in our lives for self induced waiting, we have all been waiting too long. The FS appointments and tests take long enough without adding to it by delaying making calls, or delaying stopping smoking (although Sugar and I have finally got there), not pushing for 100% partner commitment, having a sneaky cake etc. There's a fine line between obsessional trying, and doing everything you can to reasonably get there. I think my procrastination comes from partly being scared to get pregnant, being in denial, refusing to believe i am nearly 40, refusing to believe there might be something wrong....all stuff i should have come to terms with if i am going to make this happen.


----------



## heart tree

Allie no official news from Vicky yet. Some of her family started posting Congrats to her on her FB page so we're making assumptions that all went well. 

Megg posted a longer explanation in her journal. Looks like she's going to take some time away from B&B. 

Virginia I echo your anger. I can't seem to wrap my head around it.


----------



## grandbleu

I concur *Nato*

If this cycle isn't mine then I will finally get tested after 2.5 years of not admitting I might have something wrong with me. I have no idea where to start and potential results already scare me but it's better to be informed then just to keep half-heartedly trying when there might be a better approach. Thank you for an internet kick in the butt. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*I just wish I could give Megg a real hug instead of virtual  its so unfair why does life have to be so cruel  xxxx*


----------



## want2bamum86

dawny i know what u mean hun wish i cud too


----------



## heart tree

Very true Nato. I procrastinated long enough. It is scary to move forward but what is the alternative? Being stuck in a less than desirable situation?


----------



## Allie84

Very good points indeed, Nato. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty: i know. The alternative is what im scared of, if im in this haitus, then i dont have to face the possible next hiatus..,which doesnt bear thinking about. Even if it does happen, Im almost as scared of having a baby as i am of losing one. I must be, otherwise why would i be sabotaging. 

Bleuby doo. No time for more waiting, but your chart does look amazing so i am hoping your wait is over on Friday. 

Group hug group hug 

will have a look at meggs journal now x


----------



## MinnieMone

I don't have much to add, just feel so bad for Megg, so sudden and unexpected, it's just so sad.

Hugs to all x


----------



## sugarlove

Just got back from my Parents Eve to hear this horrible news. I can't believe it, life is so fucking unfair sometimes!

I agree that I think it's appropriate to celebrate with Vicky on fb and give Megg lots of love and support on here.


----------



## NatoPMT

bleu i will kick your bum whenever you want. 

Dial 1-800-INTERNET-ASS-KICKING, anytime, 24 hours a day


----------



## heart tree

Nato, as much as I want a baby, I'm scared of having one too. I constantly think about how it will change my life and my marriage. But living childless hasn't brought me the greatest joy, so I keep moving forward. 

Liz's chart does look great, doesn't it?


----------



## heart tree

Liz, bossy Nato kicked my ass into contacting the Florida doc. She can do the same for you. 

Hugs all around indeed. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

heart tree said:


> Nato, as much as I want a baby, I'm scared of having one too. I constantly think about how it will change my life and my marriage. But living childless hasn't brought me the greatest joy, so I keep moving forward.

Both *you* and *Nato* have said it perfectly...I'm scared to be pregnant and have a child and also on the flip side to be childless...I'm constantly battling in my head about life both ways and both roads freak me out...having a loss has deepened those doubts. Glad I'm not the only one.

:hugs: Yes many hugs needed all around...I feel like we are all sitting around a campfire on the beach...it's nighttime and we're all just holding hands and supporting each other....like I said images rule my world. I know I haven't been on the Disco team very long but you all have meant so much to me in my journey and I've seen how well you support each other through the ups and downs and love each other...it is really inspiring...:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

The other thing this is going to do, is remind everyone of their own losses too, so get lots of love off oh's tonight. 

Hearty, its something thats hard to admit. I think under 'normal' circumstances, women are more likely to admit that having a baby is this enormous life changing event and thats its natural to feel apprehension. But after suffering loss or things taking too long, its like the reality of the situation is masked by the need to keep trying. The apprehension is hi-jacked by fear of loss

Im scared i just dont know how to be a mother. I have no role models and no understanding of what it will actually be like. What if i cant do it? what if i fuck my child up like my mum fucked me up? I would never do the things she did, but mistakes dont have to be about abusive parenting. Being childless and facing my 40's, and unexplained fertility are maybe part of the journey i need to take to know i wont make the mistakes im scared of making

This whole thing is so monumental, the losses, the TTC and the grieving, its no wonder we are all so emotional about each others experiences.


----------



## NatoPMT

i will start getting bossy on your bum soon bleu. 



grandbleu said:


> :hugs: Yes many hugs needed all around...I feel like we are all sitting around a campfire on the beach...it's nighttime and we're all just holding hands and supporting each other....like I said images rule my world. I know I haven't been on the Disco team very long but you all have meant so much to me in my journey and I've seen how well you support each other through the ups and downs and love each other...it is really inspiring...:hugs:

that made me laugh and want to hug you all at the same time. You big ninny x 

can we do the beach thing. in california.


----------



## sugarlove

I've totally lost faith tonight. I just don't get why some people get knocked up at the drop of a hat and totally breeze through pg, whilst others have multiple losses, suffer infertility or have utterly traumatic pregnancies.

I'm even more terrified of getting pg now and the threat of mc. To get to 10 weeks after a long hard IVF journey and everything looking ok in scans only to lose it is devastating. I'll never relax even if I ever actually manage to get a BFP again.


----------



## grandbleu

*Keep warm everyone...there's plenty of room​*

​
*Megg* - still thinking of you and your loved ones tonight and little Ixxy.


----------



## LucyJ

I'm jumping in to join in with the group :hugs:

Nato I think you will make an amazing mum your kind and caring and any child would be lucky to have you your fears are understandable but remember you are you and you will be great.

I was telling steve about megg and just started crying I am heartbroken for her and kevin. Megg if you are reading this at all my steve sends his love to you both.


----------



## NatoPMT

thats going through my head too sugar. Everyone's loss is as tragic, and there's a few other derailers who have suffered late/r losses too. Im a bit aware that my fears of IVF are affected, and adding to the general fear of losses for everyone. 

Sugar, don't lose faith, there are more derailers who are nearly there, than are having continued troubles. No loss affects your outcomes. It does add to our perceptions though. 

I think we have to support Megg, and you know some of how she feels having been through loss yourself and can feel the pain directly and here is what is important - supporting megg and not hurting ourselves in the process. 

I think theres a few on bnb that will actually have to come to terms with megg's loss as well as being supportive for her as there are many who have been on the journey with her.


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy, I've been the same with Mal tonight when I got in.

:hugs:to everyone who needs it tonight


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Nato, well said.

You should write a self help manual I reckon!
:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> This whole thing is so monumental, the losses, the TTC and the grieving, its no wonder we are all so emotional about each others experiences.

So true. everything you have said.

I ca't stop thinking about it, the investment she has put into this pregnancy emotionally and physically, something that I could never know having not had IVF I just can't even fathom how she must be feeling. I am devastated for her. It's the first thing I told my husband when he walked through the door and he was just gutted for her and Kevin.

The fear never does go away, in pregnancy or once you have a child. But I like to think that's what makes us all human.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce thank you for the kind words. They are lovely and kind x

You do need to look after yourself - are you managing with this news? Like i said before, its likely to bring up memories for everyone else too - you have a recent loss and are vulnerable. Make sure Steve looks after you. 

Sugar - my self help manual:

"Eat Lindt bunnies. Eat some more. Eat while smoking. Get drunk. Cry on the bus." 

More self destruct than self help. Ahem x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yes Lucy just make sure you look after yourself. I had a few forum friends lose their beans when I was about 10-12 weeks and it hit me very hard I needed to step back xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I like the lindt bunnies idea. I just broke my diet and eat 3 cadburys choc fingers and am sniffing around for more! I'm starving hungry today and have no will power left:growlmad:


----------



## VGibs

I keep thinking about that car she bought....I know it seems crazy but a family as "into" cars as mine is you kind of drift there. I wish I could go take that car away and give her my boxster....Id trade an HHR for a porsche....if it would make things easier for her. 

Its a horrible helpless feeling isnt it? You so want to help and be a comfort but have no idea how...I feel more guilty now then ever before. How dare I be pregnant and have a daughter....


----------



## VGibs

sugarlove said:


> Nato I like the lindt bunnies idea. I just broke my diet and eat 3 cadburys choc fingers and am sniffing around for more! I'm starving hungry today and have no will power left:growlmad:

I deem this "Ok To Eat Bad For You Shit" Day....bring on the crunchie bars and york patties


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha VGibs. I'm going to have a root in the kitchen in a mo. Will get back on the boring plan tomorrow.


----------



## NatoPMT

prgirl_cesca said:


> But I like to think that's what makes us all human.

yes, it makes us all snotty, red nosed and human. 

i'm not going to sleep tonight. i know im not.


----------



## VGibs

No sleeping for me either I think....


----------



## sugarlove

Nobody should feel guilty for being pg or having a child. The nice thing about this group is that we've all been through shit before and totally understand how it feels. We all deserve to be Mums.


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> How dare I be pregnant and have a daughter....

Oi. Stop that. Dont make me come over there.

Espec as i want to go over to sugars and eat all her chocolate (obviously to prevent her from eating it - purely altruistic)


----------



## Allie84

I'm at work and haven't had time to process everything properlyyet. I just feel a huge knot in my stomach and I keep feeling waves of sadness...yes, Gibs, I thought about her car, as well. That she bought for baby. That's going to haunt her...and the nursery....it makes me feel like if I ever get pregnant I'm going to be like Sassy and stay guarded for a long time. :( I'm also like the few of you who mentioned also being scared to have a baby. Fear, fear, sadness, sadness....bring on the Lindt bunnies. :cry:

Lucy, please look after yourself. :hugs: Like Cesca mentioned maybe try to take a step back Megg's pain, if you can. I know it's hard.


----------



## VGibs

Yes Nato...i'll cut it out...its just how I am feeling at the moment. That and hungry...but we have got over 20 cm of snow today and there is no getting out of the house


----------



## NatoPMT

grandbleu said:


> *Keep warm everyone...there's plenty of room​*
> 
> View attachment 163758
> ​

now that looks like a nice place to be. i might start a bonfire in my garden now


----------



## sugarlove

VGibs and Nato you can share my cadburys choc fingers if you're quick!


----------



## NatoPMT

it takes 3 hours to get to york. exactly how many will be left by the time i get there.


----------



## NatoPMT

I am on duty tonight, CD13, so gotta go. 

Take care y'all.....love you all lots and lots in an internet kinda way. 

x


----------



## sugarlove

Errr, too late! Mal and I have scoffed most of them, there's about 2 left. It actually only takes 2 hours on the train from London if I'm being pedantic!


----------



## sugarlove

Enjoy your love making Nato!


----------



## want2bamum86

i have 2 boxes of 6 cadburys cream eggs


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I've just eaten a mint aero and if I wasn't in my pijamas I would go and get more. Can't Stop Eating.


----------



## heart tree

Liz, it&#8217;s funny you mention the campfire, holding hands. Last night I was getting acupuncture and it always turns into somewhat of a meditation session for me. I was dedicating that session to Vicky and her baby. All of a sudden I had a very strong vision of her breast feeding her baby while we held hands in a circle around her. It was a very powerful vision. 

Let&#8217;s do the same for Megg.

Nato, it is so true that it is hard for anyone to admit their fear about being a mother. All of a sudden, after a loss, you are almost forced to think about getting pregnant again and put those fears away. So true.

A little secret I&#8217;d like to share is that when I found out about my first pregnancy, my initial thought was that I wanted to give it back. I got incredibly scared about the prospect of it and I didn&#8217;t want it. It was so strange because I had been trying for a year. It took me a while to get excited about it. 

As for your fears about being a bad mother, well, you aren&#8217;t going to know until you are one. And even then, you probably won&#8217;t know. We all get scarred by our parents, no matter how perfect they are. And most aren&#8217;t perfect. But here are some thoughts for you. You wouldn&#8217;t be the only parent. Your husband can be your check and balance. He can tell you when you are acting out of line with your child. You can do the same for him. The fact that you have awareness of your mother&#8217;s lack of good mothering will help you to not make those mistakes. Awareness is key and you have that in spades. 

Lucy, amidst all of this, I know today is a hard day for you because it marks 10 weeks. I agree with the other ladies. You need to take special care of yourself right now.

Sugar, don&#8217;t lose all faith. There is still so much hope. It&#8217;s just hard to see sometimes. I took a peek at your chart. Sorry to see the spotting. Maybe you need the full dose of progesterone. Your LP is definitely longer though. How are you feeling.

Virginia, I just ate a salad and went to the gym. I&#8217;m going to go eat chocolate now per you and Nato. After my first loss, Tim and I had just moved from a tiny apartment to a house with an extra bedroom for the baby. I literally moved the day after my loss. It was a very painful reminder. I didn&#8217;t go into the room that was meant for the baby for a year. A whole year. I can imagine Megg&#8217;s car will offer similar pain.


----------



## Dazed

Megg, I love you hun :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

You all are fast typers! 

Nato, go get that egg woman. Good luck!

Virginia, don't feel guilty. This is part of the whole process. I didn't join B&B with the thought that I would only talk to women who weren't pregnant. I realized that at some point, those women would eventually become pregnant again. I hold nothing against you for your situation. In fact, I'm very happy for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Thank you :hugs: I am totally heartbroken for megg but if Im honest with you all it has really shaken me.


----------



## heart tree

Of course it has honey. Anytime we hear of a loss, we are faced with our own fears. This was already a hard day for you. And Ixxy was the same age as your bean. It's bound to rattle you to the bone. I'm sure Megg would understand that. 

Her loss has definitely brought up my own memories. Her story was so similar to mine. I was also 10 weeks with my first one and started bleeding and cramping severely. I knew it was over. Like Nato said, we are all going to be triggered by this in our own way.

I think it is perfectly ok to be honest about those feelings. :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Megg, no words can explain how sorry I am for you and Kevin. Just know that I am thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't take time off without coming here first... Please know that. I just read all your responses... and I appreciate it so much. I'm honestly in a bit of shock and disbelief. I don't even know what to do with myself. This wasn't supposed to happen... or that's what I keep feeling. But, its not even a "limbo" situation... I mean, it was over almost as quickly as it started. The scariest part was thinking I was going to pass out. And, I kept asking Kevin how soon we could go back for another round of IVF. I can't seem to focus on what's happening... I just want to look forward. This has TOTALLY shaken me though... And, I'm glad Lucy was brave enough to admit its shaken her too. It does that. And, I'm so fucked off at life for throwing this in to the mix. The worst part is that I have no idea what changed between my ultrasound last Tues and the bleeding last night. When did it go wrong? WHAT went wrong? How do I stop it from happening again?

Anyway... I'm scared about how long I'll be required to wait to try again. I'm worried that they'll expect we pay off our entire balance with them (at the fertility clinic) before we start treatment again. I'm worried it'll work again only to have this happen again. I don't feel like I can do this multiple times. It was so much more traumatic than the other losses. It was just like the movies where a pregnant woman just wakes up bleeding profusely and then they leave us to assume the worst for the rest of the show. I was fine at 1-something in the morning, and I wasn't 2 hours later.

There are details in my journal, but I'm not posting details here. It was a bit gruesome. 

Anyway, I don't know how much (if any) time I'll actually take away. I think I'm coping okay right now, and I'm happy to say that we've both already had a good cry about it. So, no bottling it up. I hope more than anything that pathology can tell me that there was something wrong with the baby... That an organ system didn't develop right or something as a simple stroke of genetic bad luck. But, until then... Onward I trudge into the unknown.

P.S. I really am ecstatic for Vicky... I know how terrified she's been, and her success feels like a success for worriers everywhere! I just hate that I've tainted such a beautiful day with such awful news.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Of course it has honey. Anytime we hear of a loss, we are faced with our own fears. This was already a hard day for you. And Ixxy was the same age as your bean. *It's bound to rattle you to the bone. I'm sure Megg would understand that. *
> 
> Her loss has definitely brought up my own memories. Her story was so similar to mine. I was also 10 weeks with my first one and started bleeding and cramping severely. I knew it was over. Like Nato said, we are all going to be triggered by this in our own way.
> 
> I think it is perfectly ok to be honest about those feelings. :hugs:

Megg totally understands that. In fact, I think she'd be crazy not to be shaken. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Megg you have tainted nothing...you pull us together. Always have, and always will.


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Hearty. I stopped the progesterone today. Was getting horrendous cramps last night and just wanted AF to arrive to get it over with. I also read that you're not really meant to have AF for when you have the lap. Nobody told me this at my pre op, but I can't take any risks just in case. I've got spotting and cramps today, so will prob get AF in next day or 2.

At least I can say the progesterone increased my LP. Feeling bit gutted, as I got all excited about a longer LP and started to imagine pg symptoms, but I've tested twice and it's boofn:growlmad:

Hope you're feeling better sweetie.

I think Megg's news has shook all of us up. Lucy, take care of yourself
:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Megg I really hope you find some answers out, so this can be prevented from ever happening again.
You rest up and gets lots of cuddles and support from Kevin.
We are all thinking of you
:hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

meg ur a wonderful woman and i am sooo glad u brought me to this group now we can all b here for u when ur ready to help and support u through this we all love u to bits just remember that hunni xxxx love and hugs xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thank you megg I think your a very brave women. It'll take time to come to turns with as always with a loss there are so many unanswered questions and a lot of whys and what ifs.

If you take a brake which I understand just know we are all here supporting you and loving you and that goes to kevin as well, you are both in my thoughts. Look after each other.


----------



## LucyJ

> Of course it has honey. Anytime we hear of a loss, we are faced with our own fears. This was already a hard day for you. And Ixxy was the same age as your bean. It's bound to rattle you to the bone. I'm sure Megg would understand that.
> 
> Her loss has definitely brought up my own memories. Her story was so similar to mine. I was also 10 weeks with my first one and started bleeding and cramping severely. I knew it was over. Like Nato said, we are all going to be triggered by this in our own way.
> 
> I think it is perfectly ok to be honest about those feelings

It brings up fears for this baby but also reminds me so much of my other losses especially the first one which as has been mentioned its bound to. I just want to cry tears for megg, tears for me, tears for us all if that makes sense its just so cruel and none of us well no one should have to go through it.


----------



## want2bamum86

makes me worry too lucy but feel for meg so much


----------



## heart tree

Megg, the shock and disbelief will eventually shift. The numb also shifts. It is a constant wave of emotions that continually shift and change. I know you&#8217;ve been here before, but I also know this one was very, very different. My first loss was the only one with a heartbeat. That one still affects me more than the other two. I have some understanding of what you mean. You are right, this wasn&#8217;t supposed to happen. It is so hard to imagine what went wrong in such a small space of time. I hope you are given some answers that can bring you a small amount of peace. Your reaction to want to start a new cycle immediately is completely understandable. Of course you want to look to the future. The here and now is just too overwhelming. I think in situations like this, our brains try to protect us from taking too much in. We go numb, we can&#8217;t focus, we start planning for the future. It&#8217;s a way our brain protects us. The grief is bound to sink in. Allow it to. It will come and eventually it will subside. What you need to do now is whatever feels right. If it means crying, yelling, punching pillows, do it! If it means having Kevin get your favorite take out and putting on a good movie, do that. It is all about treating yourself gently right now dear woman.

Take time away if you need to or not. We&#8217;ll be here. And you didn&#8217;t taint anything. Vicky will get her day in the sun. She hasn&#8217;t logged on, nor has she gone onto FB. She would want you to take this time for you. I know she would. 

You are very loved my dear. Very loved indeed.


----------



## heart tree

Rhia, Yogi and Lucy, you all need to take extra special care tonight too. 

Rhia, did you have your scan today?


----------



## sugarlove

Mone how are you hun?


----------



## want2bamum86

heart no they have delayed it im am proper worrying may i msg u


----------



## heart tree

Of course you can message me hon.


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi Sugar, thanks for asking sweetie. I've been a bit down which is why I've just been lurking and not posting but I'm getting through it. like we all do.

I'm so so sad for Megg. I remember that feeling of numbness and shock, it brought back a lot of memories, ones that I know i have probably tried to lock away. I hope dear Megg is getting some rest right now. There are no words really.

I rarely pray, but will tonight for Megg,Kevin and Ixxy.

Nite nite x


----------



## MinnieMone

sorry sugar, I meant to say 'How are you' TOO!!


----------



## MinnieMone

oh and I also meant to say 'welcome rhia' it's good to have you here....


----------



## want2bamum86

hi minnie


----------



## heart tree

Mone it's good to hear from you even if you are feeling down. I've been right there with you babe. Lots of down feelings to go around.


----------



## MinnieMone

I hear you hearty. Hope we all get some brighter days soon x


----------



## heart tree

Me too babe, me too. We all deserve very sunny days.


----------



## want2bamum86

im crying again


----------



## heart tree

It's ok to cry. You are under a lot of stress. You'll get through this. Cry if you need to and get it out.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone,

Phew. I'm home and just feel so sad. I had a panic attack today at work. That's never happened before (I'm anxious but rarely prone to panic...except over the weekend, ER visit). I couldn't believe how bad I was feeling about Megg. I've never felt this level of grief for someone I've never 'met' (though I know and cherish you girls way better than many, many people). Then I started thinking about Nato said, which was really true for me (that I probably enjoy living in TTC denial) and then I was thinking about all of our losses...combined with the stress of family and work (the children were being so stressful today), and I dunno, the room just started spinning, and I had this horrible feeling I was about to die. I was waiting for the dreaded heart palpitations (which never came). I just felt such panic. It was awful (I'm not blaming Megg and Nato btw). :cry: I feel so sad for Megg.

Like the rest of our DHs, Alex was also horrified. I think our DHs can identify with that helpless feeling poor Kevin must have endured....

Oh, Megg, you are weighing heavily on my heart and mind this evening. You are a wonderful woman, and this isn't fair. I will keep you in my prayers. :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, do you think you might need to take a B&B break? Not that I'm trying to get rid of you. I'm just concerned about your level of anxiety. Could our stories be contributing?


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> A little secret Id like to share is that when I found out about my first pregnancy, my initial thought was that I wanted to give it back. I got incredibly scared about the prospect of it and I didnt want it. It was so strange because I had been trying for a year. It took me a while to get excited about it.

:hugs: I was the same. Anyone that was on the MC thread with me back in May probably got sick of my constant posts about the guilt I felt over not 'wanting' to the baby. As I've previously shared, this was the first month we didn't use protection. I had no idea when I even ovulated, and all of a sudden I had a BFP. I completely panicked...I never envisioned it would be so quick, and I wished I wasn't pregnant. I didn't feel ready. Then by the time I got excited about it, and it really sunk in, I was having a MC. I felt incredibly guilty (still kinda do) and thought I deserved what I got. I felt like my baby felt rejected and that's why I miscarried, because I didn't love it enough at first. :cry: It makes me feel really relieved to know you felt similarly, Hearty...though it was a crappy way to feel.

Sugar, sorry about the spotting. But yes, now you won't have AF at your lap which will probably be helpful. This was an improved cycle though, for sure.

bleu, your chart does look fab. When are you going to test? I'm testing on Friday at 10dpo. 

Lucy, :hugs: I know today was a tough day for you

Hi, Mone! :hugs: Sorry you're feeling down. It's nice to see you here.

Rhia, sorry you're feeling so down as well. :hugs:

bleu, I would love to join you around the campfire holding hands (I find Hearty's vision of us all around while Vicky breastfeeds very touching as well).

Speaking of dreams, I am having really weird ones. I'm during the LP so I'm hoping it means I've got some progesterone going on. I've also go super sore boobies. I'm not anticipating being pregnant beacause I realize the chances are so slim with my ovulation date so instead I'm looking for signs of good progesterone so make me happy...

:hugs: to everyone. I feel less alone now that I've been through and read and posted....I'm so lucky to have you girls. I know we will be here for Megg when she needs us most, as she's been here for us. You're all so wonderful.


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie, do you think you might need to take a B&B break? Not that I'm trying to get rid of you. I'm just concerned about your level of anxiety. Could our stories be contributing?

Oh, gee. I must seem bad. I agree my level of anxiety is outrageous. :( I don't think I need a B&B break, though.....nothing on here pregnancy related ever bothers me personally (bump pics, scan pics, etc) and the ttc support and friendship is invaluable. My anxiety is probably my parents, my job, and my relationship (which has been really good recently). Today Megg's news just really hit me.

Has anyone else ever had panic? I know Sugar has. It sucks.


----------



## heart tree

Ok babe, I just wanted to make sure. 

I've had extremely high levels of anxiety, but never to the point of a panic attack. I'm a pretty anxious person in general. I can't drink coffee because it makes my heart race and palms sweat. Sometimes tea does it too. Anxiety is such an awful feeling.


----------



## Daniele89

allie i have :( its the scariest thing in the world ... i only started taking them after my MC .. just felt the whole room going so silent , and felt as if i was getting crushed into the ground, heart palpitations , i literally thought i was dying! :( i was so frightened i phoned the hospital thinking i was having a heart attack .. any time i feel one coming on now , i just focus on my breathing that a special group taught me ... totally know how u feel abt them hun .. have u tried the brown paper bag thing? :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I have had panic attacks since I was 16 ....it's awful. I get them the worst in February for some reason


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much girls. :hugs: It really, really helps to know that I'm not alone. 

Daniele, I walk around anxious all day long it seems since my MC. I've never tried the brown paper bag thing but maybe I should get one! Today I was in a room full of people and I just got up and went to the bathroom and tried to talk myself out of it.

Hearty, I'm the same with coffee and yet I love it so much...I just always order decaf lattes now. I can't even drink Diet Coke sometimes. 

Gibs, my dr. mentioned yesterday that they seem to come in waves, sometimes in a seasonal pattern. Interesting you mention it. I'll have to look out for that!

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs:Just a morning hug for everybody especially *Megg* - Your experience brought back my own as it was so similar...so fast...over in a flash but very painful...with baby to without baby in such a small space of time is completely numbing. I went to the ER as well but like you there was nothing really they could do. I couldn't look at the world in the same way. This shouldn't have happened...and especially not to you. Don't think too much about the far future right now...it can be too overwhelming.:nope: We love you.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I suffer from panic attacks Allie, they were awful when I was about 17/18 and I went to hypnotherapy because of them. But I learnt a lot of breathing techniques that really help, I also learnt to spot the signs very early and able to ward them off before they got too bad to control.


----------



## cazza22

Massive hugs all round in here :hugs: xxx


----------



## VGibs

Weird that we were having a talk about panic attacks. Last night I had a mini one. I was laying in bed and could not find a good spot to lay so that my breathing wasnt compromised. Like if I laid on my one side my whole hip and arm will go numb and on the other side I have OH'sa smelly breath in my face and I cant lay on my back because the baby is HUGE and I have no room for my lungs so I was freaking out that I couldnt breath and had to get up and walk around for about an hour to calm myself down.


----------



## Jaymes

I get them a lot too, but I've learned to deal pretty well. When I was in high school, I always got them with my period and ended up leaving school and getting my GED because of it. It got to the point I couldn't walk into to building without feeling like I was going to die. Then I had no clue what was happening, but now that I am aware of what it is and I know that I am not actually dieing, I get through them a lot faster and easier. 

I wanted to talk to dh yesterday about my fears, yes, even now I am terrified I'll loose this baby, but he doesn't understand what you all mean to me. He doesn't understand how I can have friends that I've never even met before. I know that makes him sound bad as you all seem to share so much bnb with your oh's. I am devastated for Megg, and I haven't shared that with him because I think he won't understand. 

:hug: You all get me through life as I've come to know it, and for that I love each and every one of you.


----------



## Sparkly

Allie - I had my first panic attack during my M/C, you are not alone, they occurred very often after that but have lessened now, and I haven't experienced one for months. I occasionally get the palpitations, and they quickly go again.

Nato - your comments about procrastination really struck a chord with me....I'm very guilty of doing that, but I know why....I'm scared to death of getting pregnant again, and having another M/C. I know I desperately need to lose the weight before we embark on the IVF to give me the best possible chance of a healthy pregnancy, but I have only lost 3lbs since xmas...I need a kick up the butt! Glenn has asked me to pay off some debts I ran up last year, before we start to save up towards the IVF, but I am being good about that and am getting it done. I don't have the time for all this continued delaying, I'm 41 in April.

Megg - I'm thinking about you and Kevin honey. I told Glenn what was happening and he too is gutted for you both, and he was really relating to Kevin having to shovel the snow despite being upset :hugs: We're here for you sweetie, it is a very traumatic experience physically and emotionally, we all understand how devastated you are xxx

Virginia - I know you must be getting really uncomfortable at this point, but it will all be worth it when you're holding your beautiful princess in your arms. I do sometimes share a few of the feelings of guilt when on this thread, I know most are struggling to have their first babies, and I feel very, very blessed to have a healthy son......but I want just one more.

Bleu - I'm sat around the campfire with you...


----------



## Daniele89

awww VGibs :hugs: ....x


----------



## sugarlove

Allie sorry you had another panic attack:hugs:
Unfortunately it's all too easy to get into a fear of the fear situation! When I first started getting them, I used to sit in big team mtgs with my stomach churning and often had to get up and leave. One good thing I learnt off someone was to say to myself that although these symptoms are uncomfortable, I'm not going to die from them. Also, keep thinking that the panic will pass. Ride it out, try and stay where you are, and the andrenalin starts to subside. The body can't sustain that level of panic indefinately. 

Having said that, the only thing that has really helped me have been antidepressants. My whole family is prone to anxiety and panic attacks, and I find that by taking a low dose, they keep the attacks under control. Not ideal whilst ttc, but my Doctors reckon I'm better off on them for time time being. I would highly recommend the CBT. That out of everything helped me the most. They will take you through why your body is acting this way and how to talk yourself down from a panic attack. They will teach you breathing exercises too. I seriously think you should take some time off work before things get too out of hand. It'll probably do you the world of good!

Virginia, sorry to hear you had a rough night too. Have they talked about inducing you yet?

Mone, good to hear from you. Why are you feeling down sweetie? Did you hear back from that job?

I took ages getting to sleep last night thinking about Megg. I think the reason why we are all so upset apart from the obvious, is that she has shared her whole IVF journey with us and this has made us feel involved. I was so happy for her when she got her BFP and I still can't believe it all ended so quickly.
Megg, is you're reading, you're one brave lady, we will all help you get through this.:hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls how is everyone 2day ?


----------



## VGibs

sugar - They wont even consider inducing me until after my biophysical profile on the 9th. And they wont consider inducing unless something comes up on the profile so I honest to god could be pregnant for another two weeks.


----------



## VGibs

This is me being crazy....


Spoiler
Well as of this mroning I had four messages on facebook asking me why I had not had the baby yet. I had one message from an aunt who told me three horror stories about being induced, and one girl I barely know telling me a horror story about how her "friend" was induced and it killed the baby. I proceeded to cry for almost an hour. As I am already bloody terrified about being this overdue. And then had a very weird vision where I convinced myself that this baby hates me. And I am dead serious...I kept having images of her screaming everytime I came near her, and refusing the breast, and all my family cozied up around her but when I went to take her she screamed inconsolably. I honest to God have myself convinced that this baby does not want to be born because she hates me. I know I am having an irrational moment, but I am seriously at the end of my rope and do not know what to do. I had a "mental break" after I lost my son and I rmember what it felt like to fall into maddness and am feeling a little bit of that right now. I called my midwife and left a message that I am genuinely concerned for my mental health at the moment and need her to call me back asap. I feel pretty scared right now.


----------



## Megg33k

God... this has been a bad few days all around! I'm so sorry you're still waiting, Virginia... And scared, too! :hugs: I'm sure the baby loves you, honey. :hugs: I wish you the easiest, most calm birth in the history of having babies! :hugs:

I'll admit, I didn't read thoroughly. I've called and cancelled the prescription I was trying to get filled Tuesday. I called to get my follow-up appointment with the OB tomorrow (at 10am). All that's left is contacting my fertility clinic to find out how long I have to wait in between cycles. I'm scared it'll be many, many months. But, I'm hoping maybe only 2. That's probably extra hopeful on my part though. I doubt its accurate.

Anyway, I'm wishing you all better days ahead. Hell, I'm wishing the same for me... even if its selfish! I don't sound it, but I'm a complete mess right now. Kevin even called off work, because I don't think I can be alone yet. I'm fine until I let my mind wander... Then I break down... and not in a healthy way. More in a blaming myself and hating myself for what happened kind of way. You don't have to tell me it wasn't my fault. I know that in my brain's logic center. But, my heart says that I was supposed to keep my baby safe and I didn't. I'll work through it in time. Its only been 24 hours. Feels like an eternity though. 

Anyway... I'm thinking of you all! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

These are the worst days Megg. The initial shock protects you but once it wears off, you are left with all of your raw emotions. You are allowed to be a complete wreck. I found that mindless TV helped keep my brain from wandering. I think it is only natural to be mad at your body and to blame yourself. I still do that from time to time. I hope they don't make you wait too many months to try again. I'm guessing one or two cycles given that it was a fairly early loss. Please keep us posted.

Virginia, I hear how scared you are. I'm so sorry you are feeling this way. This is supposed to be a happy time. I hope the midwife calls you back soon.


----------



## want2bamum86

il b bk later girls off to the police station


----------



## Megg33k

The TV helps, yeah... The dreams are the part I'm having trouble escaping from! :cry:

I sent the email to my clinic... I don't know what it should have said, but this is what it did say:

Subject: Sad update... and a question...

LuAnn,

I know its been a while since you've seen one of these emails from me. But, I'm writing because we lost our baby yesterday morning at 10 weeks. There was really no warning or anything. It just sort of happened. We're obviously heartbroken and devastated. But, both my husband and I couldn't stop asking ourselves what the next step was on trying again. So, I suppose that's why I'm really writing to you.

The miscarriage happened naturally, and I'm not expected to need a D&C. I should know that 100% tomorrow after my follow-up appointment with my OB. I'm sure there's some policy on a waiting period following pregnancy loss or something. I guess this is me hoping its not many, many months. As we process what's happened, we can't help but think of moving forward too. So, any info you could give me would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Megan Eli

I hope she gets back to me soon.


----------



## want2bamum86

meg i hope so too darling xx big hug xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Megg that email is great. Maybe they can try and look into what went wrong with this pg for you, as well as giving you info on when you can try again.

Can Kevin take more time off to be with you? How's he doing?

Sorry to hear you're suffering today. Come on here as much as you need to for support.
:hugs:

Virginia, sorry to hear you're having a meltdown. You did the right thing ringing your Midwife, I'm sure she will be able to reassure you. Don't forget your hormones are all over the place at the moment, and are probably contributing hugely to your anxiety.

Your baby could come any time over the next few days, and she is safe in your tummy and just hanging on a bit, that's all.
Take care
x


----------



## want2bamum86

loves the fact a 18 yr old has just tried to make me feel worthless and i threw it bk in her face haha


----------



## NatoPMT

Gibby, i had a similar thing with my mc. i thought the bean had died on purpose so it didnt have to have me as a mother. Or even worse, that it thought i didnt want it and died from being unloved. These thoughts are about you, not the baby. They are misshapen anxieties. Your baby loves you - or will when she arrives. Its impossible, physically impossible for her to not love you. 

Sparkly: Put down the potato cakes and give this diet some more attention - you know you can do better than 3lbs, but 3lbs in 4 weeks isnt bad and shouldnt be accelerated too much. I know what you mean, i am terrified of going through that experience again, but i was thinking that the fear that delays all action, actually adds to the chances it might happen again - its so counter productive. I think you have to be ready to try again, but there's a danger of going straight from not being ready into being almost phobic rather than coming to terms with the loss and preparing yourself for the next pregnancy. 

Megg, i think i would be doing exactly that in your position. Whatever helps you right now is best - getting answers for your near future will help you focus. I hope the OB gives you the physical all clear tomorrow. I can relate to the self-blame too, as i said to Gibby. I think our brains are wired to look for reasons to things that are too big to comprehend. However made up the reason might be. Big hug to you x


----------



## LucyJ

Megg I was like that after my mc's couldn't cope without steve with me wouldnt leave the house unless he was with me but eventually bit by bit I became able to go out on my own and be by myself take one step at a time. Also I remember the dreams I had horrific ones especially after my third loss I felt so numb during the day but at night my dreams dreadful its your minds way of processes whats happened. If will come in waves its so very early for you lean on kevin be there for each other and you will come throught this one step at a time. :hugs:

Virginia ringing the midwife was a good thing Im so sorry your feel scared. I think your baby is obviously very cosy inside you and not ready to come out just yet I hope she doesnt wait to much longer. For some reason some people feel the need to share horror stories I dont know why you'd think they realise stories like that wont help do your best to ignore them and if helps a positive story my baby brother was 2 weeks over due and had to be induced (or as he liked to say when he was little he was seduced out) he was fine a good weight and it was an easy birth he was just to stubborn to come out on his own and had to be induced for every horror story there are lots of positive ones. Hope the midwife gets back to you soon :hugs:

Allie your going through so much :hugs: I dont really have panic attacks but had one massive one after my third loss in the middle of a shop I lost steve and totally freaked out my heart was racing, couldnt breather felt so scared and paniced like the shop was closing in on me steve found me he was just off looking at something could see something was wrong has I had started to cry (who knows what other people thought) and was shaking he raced over to me and just grabbed hold of me took me out of the shop and made me think about my breathing to calm me. It was so scary so I do understand a little of how you feel. I had psychothearpy to help deal with anxiety and slight depression when I was at uni it taught me tips for dealing with stressful situations, coping with negative feelings and ways to help me realx I still use some of the techniquies I learnt if you think it might help I can write down some of the techniques and email to you or put them in a spolier on here.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Allie84

Hey ladies,

:hugs:

Gibs, I think the others are right, it's hormones wreaking havoc on you. When you have yoru LO and look back on this post it will seem so different...I hope your MW has gotten back to you.

Thanks for the panic attack advice everyone. Lucy, I would love some of your hints and tips either on here or through email- [email protected] 
I wonder if I'm just getting PMS from hell. I feel sooooo lightheaded right now, really spacey. I've been like this after lunch all week. I hate it. And I'm feeling really aggitated today. Sugar, I'm giong to think about taking a sick day very, very soon. :hugs: 
ETA: It seems like I have all of the symptoms of perimenopause after a quick Google search. At 27? Maybe I'm having premature menopause.

Megg, your email was perfect. I'm so sorry you're going through this. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg that is a perfect email to send. I hope she responds soon. The more information you have, the more in control you will feel. For me, feeling in control is really important, especially when something so uncontrollable happens. Let us know when you hear back from her.

Allie, put down the Google! You are not having premature menopause! Are you still taking anti-anxiety meds? Perhaps they are contributing to the spacey feeling. This could have nothing to do with your hormones. 

Are you going to test tomorrow? I think I might too, but am not expecting anything. I have sore (.)(.) *credit Cazza, but I get those all the time now that I've been taking meds. No cramping or anything else to indicate a pregnancy. I'll only be 11dpo, so I'll probably see a bfn regardless.


----------



## VGibs

The midwife talked me down off the ledge...she was kind of annoyed at the other midwife for not checking me or sweeping my mebranes on tuesday. Which made me feel somewhat vindicated. She also said my paranoia this morning is probably from hormones/anxiety and if it gets that bad again to get out of the house and do something productive. Which sounded kind of harsh but with us moving in the past week and everything that has been going on in this house and OH being off work lately it was probably a combo of me needing some alone time and a chance to breath.


----------



## heart tree

That's great Virginia. Glad you were talked down. You sound calmer now. It's always nice when health professionals get annoyed at other ones for making stupid decisions. I've had that happen and it feels validating.

Sounds like you could use a massage or something to relax you.


----------



## Allie84

That's great news, Gibs. I agree that's a great feeling to have...vindication! Glad you're feeling calmer.




heart tree said:


> Allie, put down the Google! You are not having premature menopause! Are you still taking anti-anxiety meds? Perhaps they are contributing to the spacey feeling. This could have nothing to do with your hormones.
> 
> Are you going to test tomorrow? I think I might too, but am not expecting anything. I have sore (.)(.) *credit Cazza, but I get those all the time now that I've been taking meds. No cramping or anything else to indicate a pregnancy. I'll only be 11dpo, so I'll probably see a bfn regardless.

Thanks, Hearty. :hugs:
Yes, I'm still taking the anti-anxiety meds...but they relieve the light headedness actually. I usually only take Xanax once a week or so but since Saturday I've taken one every day! After my last post I felt myself panicking, freaked out and took half of a pill and within 20 minutes I felt much better. So, it makes me think it must be anxiety causing it. In my calmer state of mind I realize it's not perimenopause. :dohh: 

I'm going to test tomorrow as well. I'm not expecting anything either...because of my late ov, but I'm also getting sore boobies which makes me happy. And my temps are nice and high, so I feel like I'm having a good LP at least. Yes, we must not get dissapointed at BFNs tomorrow...it's far too early. Must tell ourselves that...because it's true. I'm off to stalk your chart right now.

ETA: Stalked chart....looks like a few possible implantation dips????


----------



## heart tree

Maybe I've had 2 implantation dips and am having twins! :rofl:

My charts are always rocky like that. I think the only true implantation dip I ever had was with my first pregnancy. Chart below.

I'm not expecting to see a line this early either. The only reason I test this early now is because I need to know whether or not to stop the progesterone. It takes 2 days for AF to arrive after stopping the suppositories and I don't want to prolong it if I don't have to. 

Ok, I'm off to stalk your chart now.
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## heart tree

Wow, that is a HUGE temp shift Allie! My acupuncturist said the greater the shift, the better the progesterone production. Well done.


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, I just now realized I'm hovering a whole degree above the coverline! That seems outrageous...I wonder if it's the Xanax raising my temps? Or my stress levels?

I like looking at your first pregnancy chart...that you got pregnant with late ovulation and an implantation dip below the coverline. :)


----------



## heart tree

I thought you might like that chart my fellow late ovulator. 

Maybe you are preggers with those high temps and sore boobs.


----------



## Allie84

Maybe...I suppose there is always some hope, but I know it's slim given how old the egg and lining were. And I don't think we BDed correctly. We did it on the right days, miraculously since I wasn't doing OPKS or CBFM, but I didn't work as hard to keep the swimmers in there. And we did different positions lol. 

I checked Vicky's FB page hoping for an update. I'd really like to know name, weight, time of birth, etc. Our first Disco baby is as yet an enigma. 

I did see on FB that I have ANOTHER pregnant friend, though. This is the girl whose wedding I was at April 25th, the day my MC started. I had started bleeding that morning at the hotel and spent the entire wedding in cramps, bleeding off and on. Not fun!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie, I'm sorry. I know how hard those announcements are on FB. Especially when it has a connection to your loss. Blah to FB announcements!

On the other hand, I keep stalking Vicky's FB page for more info too! It's really difficult not knowing how she and baby girl are doing.


----------



## VGibs

Let's name her "baby discoramaette" and say she weighed 15 lbs 7 oz....sounds good to me


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: Sounds perfect Virginia!


----------



## Allie84

LOL sounds good to me! I keep waiting for her sister or someone to post on her wall with more details. I'm sure Vicky and baby are still in the hospital. However, my two friends that gave birth in December both posted status updates WHILE in labor and within a few hours of birth....obvs Vicky couldn't do that being under, and it was kind of surreal to picture them Facebooking on their phones while in labor.


----------



## want2bamum86

cant wait for new on vicky and baby how is megs?


----------



## heart tree

I know, I'm dying for her sister to post something. I've had to hold back asking for details. Not sure if that is appropriate. I imagine they are both still in the hospital and they probably have tons of visitors. It's killing me not to know about our first disco baby and disco mama. 

If I ever get to the labor part of childbirth, I could totally see myself posting to B&B. If labor is super long, I know I'd need a distraction. It is a pretty funny thing to think about!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, I'll totally do that too! I'm all about distractions in life so I envision labor will be no different. :rofl: It's totally surreal but that's 2011 I suppose. I mean a few years ago I don't think you were allowed cell phones in hospital rooms.


----------



## VGibs

I plan on updating during my labor for sure! Thats why god invented iphone's right????


----------



## Megg33k

'Ello ladies! I'm hoping to see some BFP's soon. I know that's odd given my current position... but I guess I'm not normal. 

I think I actually went from a mess last night to coming to terms with it today. I've had some tearful moments... but I'm dealing. The clinic did respond. She said to contact them after I speak with my OB tomorrow and we'll discuss the next cycle. She said it wouldn't be months and months away. I looked at their cycle dates, and the next 2 are Feb 28 and Apr 4. I have a feeling I might be allowed into the Apr 4 one. That would be 2 solid months. I can handle a 2 month wait. I really can. And, honestly... I'm ready for it. I've wrapped my head around it, and I'm not even dreading it. I refuse to give up. This is my dream, dammit. I'll have it... I always get my way!

So, c'mon... Let's get as many of the Disco'ers preggo in the next couple of months, because I'll hopefully be joining that side again... hopefully for good too!

Yeah, I know... I'm way too cheery. That's what forward progress does to me. :shrug: What can I say?


----------



## heart tree

Hi Meggles. You sound remarkably well. I'm glad the wait to try again won't be too long. If there's something we disco chicks have in common, we are a determined bunch. You are right, you will get what you want. 

I'm so glad you didn't leave us. It's so nice to hear your updates.


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - You are such an inspiration. Two months would be perfect and give you some time to wrap your head about what's just happened but also give you the hope that you can start trying very soon. We waited two cycles as well and while it was frustrating I think it was the best for my emotions to really mourn "wee nut". :hugs:

*PS*. I debated putting news on the thread because I didn't want to hurt you after such devastating news but you now that you've said it's OK I will finally divulge some good news for this thread. I finally did get my BFP that you told me I would...thank you for your constant encouragement. I plan to stick around because as we all know this road is not straight and narrow. Thank you *Disocers* and thank you *Megg*.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congrats grandbleu!!!! Well done!! What is your EDD?

Megg - I'm glad you're coping as well as can be and you're focused on the future.

Ditto wanting to hear about vicky. I hope she's well. Another one of my friends gave birth to a baby boy yesterday so I am officially next in line in my real life buddies. Quite a scary prospect.


----------



## want2bamum86

congrats hunni when u due xxxx


----------



## want2bamum86

meg been praying for you hunni i hope the next couple of mths go really fast for you babe and i hope that u join our side again real soon as well as everyone else ttc xxxxxx love ya hunni xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

*EDD* for *petitbleu* or *petiterose* - October 15th :flower:


----------



## VGibs

Awwww J'aime petitrose! 

AFM - Here is a little story of hope. Last April when I had my MC my daughters teacher stopped me in the hall because my daughter had figured out I was pregnant and then we had to tell her we lost the baby. Well she had told her teacher whom she adored, and her teacher, Jenny, stopped me in the hall to tell me how very sorry she was and to tell me that she had three MC's in a row so she kind of knew what was going on with me. I thought it was very sweet of her. I applied for angels for hope during this time and received five little angels in the mail. Im not sure why I got five, but I think I know why now. Anyways, I was looking at my angels one day and decided to pay it forward and give them to people who I thought could use that little bit of hope. I decided to give one to Jenny, and it was on the morning I sent it that I got this BFP. So I wrote her a little note saying that we had become pregnant again and what the angel was for. The next week I went to pick up my DD from school and Jenny came running into the school yard. She gave me a huge hug and thanked me for the angel then asked me what my new due date was. I said "January 28th" she looked at me with tears in her eyes and said "So is mine" She found out she was pregnant again the day before at a doctors appointment. Well ladies yesterday she gave birth to a healthy baby girl name Ava Marie.


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulation sweetheart so happy for you :happydance:

I too have been stalking vicky's facebook cant wait to hear all about her little one.

Megg you are a brave and wonderful women I glad they got back to you quickly when are you seeing your OB? I think a 2 month wait is good gives you some time but not to long to wait. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Megg, I'm so glad you read that you are upbeat! Know that I am here for you when you need me, like everyone else :hugs: :dust:.

Virginia-That was a LOVELY story. Started to well up.

bleu - I'm so happy for you! Have a H&H 9months!


----------



## LucyJ

Virginia thank you for sharing what a lovely story :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Congrats, Liz! :hugs: Don't you dare hide good news! Someone has to be on the positive end of things... and I'd rather it be someone I love! (I'm selfish like that!) That's amazing!!! :wohoo:

That's a totally fabulous story, Virginia! Wow!!! So, so great! Congrats to her on her little girl... and you're next! :kiss:

My appointment is in about 2 hours. I think he's just confirming that I don't need a D&C or anything. I don't expect there to be much to it. I have a couple of questions for him, but not much else. Hopefully after today we can go forward with some degree of confidence that the next time will be different!


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Megg, you are so amazing. :hugs:

bleu, congrats girlie!!!! ALWAYS share your news on here. I'm really happy for you. What were your symptoms? Did you wait until 12dpo to test?

Gibs, I haven't read your story yet...only had time for a scan...will get back to you.

boofn for me today. :( 10dpo. Figures with my late ov, but yeah, it stinks. I hate how the FRER pamphlet says that all women got positive results 4 days before period...it makes me think I'm deffo out.

Hopefully today is news on Vicky day. :)


----------



## Jaymes

Megg, I am so glad you are feeling a bit better today. I am glad you do not have to wait too long to start again! We are all here for you and are so glad you didn't go away.

Virginia, I was thinking about you last night. That was a beautiful story and it made me cry a little.

Bleu, CONGRATS! So happy for you!

AFM - I finally talked about you all to my DH last night. I told him how lonely I have felt since we moved here and how it's been even worse since I lost the baby. I told him that you all are the only people I feel like I can connect with right now, and that is why I spend so much time on here. I know that I need a healthy relationship with a person I can see face to face, and I am working on that. My social circle is so small here, and it is hard to meet new people, but I have decided to put forth a real effort instead of sitting and complaining that the only people I see are my Family and the people I go to work/church with. writing that make me feel all the more hopeful! 
Love you people! MUAH!


----------



## Jaymes

Allie - You are not out yet! FRER should deffo not say that... It should say something like you may or may not get a positive before your period, or it may or may not take until you are 14 or more days late to get a BFP!


----------



## VGibs

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD No im not in labor....I just got the absolute chance of a lifetime! I write for a little publication here in Canada and did a huge piece on my fave band of all time "Joy Division" and the editor of the mag has agreed to send me and a friend on a little pilgrimage to Manchester and Macclesfied to do a little more investigative work and to pay our respects to Ian Curtis! NOT only that but I get to meet our coresspondent in London and follow up on a piece about the London reflux scene!!!!!!!!!!!! IM COMING TO ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Wow Virginia. thats great news! :yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Wow Virginia that's amazing! What an experience that will be!

Liz I've already expressed my congrats in your journal but it's worth repeating. Congrats honey. You are going to have a Libra baby. That's what I am. We're pretty special if I do say so myself. 

Rhia, did you see the doc today?

Megg, you sound well. You are one amazing broad. 

Dazed you've been hiding. What's happening with you?

Jaymie, glad you finally told your DH about us. 

Allie, I'll join you in the BooFN. I did an IC and a frer. No luck. I feel AF cramps starting today. I stopped the progesterone. I kind of knew it but I was still bummed. I really hope the surgeon calls soon so I can move forward with surgery or IUI. I'm going to email him today.


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, I've been hiding. Not much to add and alot of mixed emotions right now.

I've overall been "ok". Still no positive on the OPK's but I really hate the ones I got so I'm not sure I'm reading them properly or if its an annovulatory cycle (one of suspected many).


----------



## LucyJ

Boo to BFN sorry girls it could still be to early.

Hearty sorry your feeling AF cramps they suck hope your hear from the surgeon soon.

Virgina thats so exicting :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry for the negatives Amanda and Allie. I hope you get your BFP's soon.


----------



## heart tree

Lisa, how many times a day do you do your OPK's? It is completely possible that you missed the surge if you do it once a day. I do mine at least twice a day after holding my pee for 3 hours or so. I bought a bunch of ICs and use those until they start getting darker. Then I switch to the digital smiley face ones. That saves a lot of money. I found a good deal on the smiley face ones online. When I get home tonight, I'll find out where you can get them in case you are interested. 

I'm curious why you suspect annovulatory cycles? I think the only way you would really know that without ultrasounds or blood tests is by charting your temps. If I remember correctly, you don't do that, do you?

I know it's a commitment, but I have come to love charting my temps. Would you ever consider that?


----------



## Dazed

I started doing my OPK's twice a day (up until the last few days) once they started getting darker. I know I will not know if I am truely having annovulatory cycles with out blood tests, temping ect... I can't temp because I don't have very good sleeping patterns and I have a habit of sleeping with my mouth open. I also wouldn't trust my temps because I go through periods where I am either really cold or really hot. Finally, hubby said he will stop bd'ing if I start temping because thats just going to far and taking the fun out of it.
I probably will just bite the bullet and get the smiley's next cycle. I can't take these little guessing games anymore. I hope I just did miss it and I ov'ed cd14. I may have to show my strips to you tomorrow so you can see what I mean. Its like my body wants to, but just fails (or so I have read many times from others).


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'm going to find you the online store that I found a good deal on the smiley face ones. I'll do that later tonight when I get home.

Please post pictures of your OPKs for us to disect. They can be so tricky. That's why I love the digitals. 

I know it is an investment, but you could also buy the CBFM and hide it from your husband. I've found it to be incredibly accurate. 

In the spirit of taking control and not procrastinating, I decided to email the surgeon today instead of wait until next week. I heard back from his assistant and she said my MRI images are on his desk and she is going to talk to him about calling me and get back to me about scheduling something ASAP. 

Moving forward...


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD No im not in labor....I just got the absolute chance of a lifetime! I write for a little publication here in Canada and did a huge piece on my fave band of all time "Joy Division" and the editor of the mag has agreed to send me and a friend on a little pilgrimage to Manchester and Macclesfied to do a little more investigative work and to pay our respects to Ian Curtis! NOT only that but I get to meet our coresspondent in London and follow up on a piece about the London reflux scene!!!!!!!!!!!! IM COMING TO ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIBBS!!!!!! OMG!!!! Thats incredible, i know exactly where his grave is as i have been there on pilgrimage. His head stone was nicked a couple of years ago. I have never been to his old house in Macc though - my best friend lives in macclesfield. 

can i come with you?? can i? i will. i would love to, i know where factory records was, i used to go clubbing at the hacienda too (bit later than than joy divison mind) - i could take you to afflecks too - and Dry201. I will help you stalk people. can i come???

i have also worked with peter saville who designed their sleeves on a garden design. 

i am very excited about this. is the piece online? can we see it?

edt: i mean can i come as well as your friend, not instead of your friend. <clarificationface>


----------



## Dazed

I will think about the CBFM. Its quite an investment and as of right now I have the $200 for the CBFM tied up in buying food for a friend of mine and his mother who are in a slight financial situation and have had to sell stuff just to eat. I know TMI, but hey I need to be more open.


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD No im not in labor....I just got the absolute chance of a lifetime! I write for a little publication here in Canada and did a huge piece on my fave band of all time "Joy Division" and the editor of the mag has agreed to send me and a friend on a little pilgrimage to Manchester and Macclesfied to do a little more investigative work and to pay our respects to Ian Curtis! NOT only that but I get to meet our coresspondent in London and follow up on a piece about the London reflux scene!!!!!!!!!!!! IM COMING TO ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GIBBS!!!!!! OMG!!!! Thats incredible, i know exactly where his grave is as i have been there on pilgrimage. His head stone was nicked a couple of years ago. I have never been to his old house in Macc though - my best friend lives in macclesfield.
> 
> can i come with you?? can i? i will. i would love to, i know where factory records was, i used to go clubbing at the hacienda too (bit later than than joy divison mind) - i could take you to afflecks too - and Dry201. I will help you stalk people. can i come???
> 
> i have also worked with peter saville who designed their sleeves on a garden design.
> 
> i am very excited about this. is the piece online? can we see it?
> 
> edt: i mean can i come as well as your friend, not instead of your friend. <clarificationface>Click to expand...

SHUT UP you have been there????????????????? That would be crazy invaluable for me! We could tear up that town hahahaha Ummm the piece is not online but I could send you a copy of the mag...its all copyrighted and stuff so I cant really email it ya know? WAIT....nicked means stolen right? Someone STOLE Ian Curtis' headstone???????


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls i have some sad new to tell u all been to the doccs 2day and im sat here crying with the news i got


----------



## heart tree

want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls i have some sad new to tell u all been to the doccs 2day and im sat here crying with the news i got

:hugs: Oh Rhia I'm so sorry love. Do you want to share the story with us?


----------



## want2bamum86

well i have Bronchitis and been coughing all week i now dont have my plum no more or wnt by monday as heart beat is so weak i have been crushing my baby


----------



## VGibs

Crushing your baby?


----------



## want2bamum86

from where i cough for bout hour at a time and i seem to bend over or bring my knees to my chest as i am asthmatic and it really hurts


----------



## VGibs

I would get a second opinion on that dear....


----------



## NatoPMT

Rhia, oh god, im so sorry...you poor thing. I wont ask you too much - but if you want to tell us exactly what the dr said then we can listen. If the hb is weak, then its not over yet? I dont want to give you false hope but i dont really think coughing would harm the baby, and the stuff i have just googled seems to be all about forum users debating whether it can rather than medical facts. Just take it really really really easy, dont do anything, and i will be praying for your baby

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gibby, yes, i have been to his grave - i made my friend take me, im just trying to find some pics i took but they are on my old computer. And yes, some wanker stole his headstone, it was only a tiny one, but t was very cool and im surprised it wasnt stolen before to be honest

I lived in manchester and went the uni there, and then i went clubbing there during the madchester years and gave myself brain damage. I can take you to all the places. If i can remember through the brain damage.

im really very excited about this. look at me go.


----------



## heart tree

Did the doctor tell you you were crushing your baby? I just did a search online and couldn't find anything that would support that theory.


----------



## MinnieMone

grandbleu, congratulations on your BFP hun, happy and healthy 9 months.

Megg - your positivity is an inspiration, i'm hoping you will get some answers soon and not have too long to wait for the next cycle.

Rhia - What exactly has happened?


----------



## msarkozi

Bleu - congratulations!! :hugs:

Meggles - I can relate to how you are feeling and wanting to move on. When I had my mc, I was very sad, but then all of a sudden, something in me changed and I knew I wanted to get pregnant again right away, especially when my doctor told me to go home and get pregnant. Trying again gave me something to look forward to and gave me something to focus on. I am glad you don't have to wait long to start again! Everyone heals in different ways, and just because you want to move on already, doesn't mean you aren't grieving for your loss :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

msarkozi said:


> Everyone heals in different ways, and just because you want to move on already, doesn't mean you aren't grieving for your loss :hugs:

Well put Mel!


----------



## VGibs

heart tree said:


> msarkozi said:
> 
> 
> Everyone heals in different ways, and just because you want to move on already, doesn't mean you aren't grieving for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Well put Mel!Click to expand...

Here, here!


----------



## want2bamum86

well i will find out monday if baby survives but my doc said that he does not think the baby will survive because of how weak the heart beat is and also because of my cough i have to take meds for my chest and wait and see he is really sorry but tbh i was excpecting this anyway as i have not really felt very preg since i woke up this morn i am now on steroid tablets as i am very wheezy i had my peak flow taken and it shud b 475 and is 250 so very low he took bloods and i shud get results when i go bk on monday im going to see oh in a bit as miss him so much and need a cuddle i am not getting my hopes up hence the fact i have changed my siggy i cough most of the time atm and most of the night too i may take some time away from here if its all gone as i will be taking a break from ttc cuse i do not know how much more i take my heart is breaking every day coz i miss my kids so much i love them all sorry this is long


----------



## heart tree

You definitely need a cuddle right now. I wish I had some words of hope for you. The baby still has a heartbeat, but I understand why you would want to start mourning the loss now. If you need to take a break from TTC and B&B, then you should. You've been through so much and need time to heal. I'm so very sorry hon. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Amy, I spy you lurking.


----------



## Allie84

Rhia, I am so very sorry to hear your appointment went poorly. :hugs: Please try to take it easy

Gibs and Nato, that sounds awesome. I have no idea what you're talking about, but I'm a bit of a writer and being paid to travel and write, especially about one of my icons...yep, dream come true. Congrats Gibs!!!!! When are you going? Obviously not soon haha.

Hearty, sorry about the BFN and cramps. :hugs: I'm getting a few twinges today as well. Way to go being proactive! 

I'm currently waiting to head into ANOTHER Drs. appointment. My anxiety is getting out of control. This week has been a week from hell with it, and last night I felt the weirdest heartbeats and positively lost my marbles, was giving Alex a list of my meds and the phone in case I passed out, etc. I ended up taking a beta-blocker they gave me for the palps, which is really a blood pressure med. I went to work this morning feeling fine and not anxious, and then out of the blue, bam, the room was spinning. I felt like I was going to faint. I told my lead teacher about the beta-blocker and she said I looked stark white and my blood pressure had probably gone low. I agreed, so left and went to my dr.'s office which was packed. They took my vitals and they were all normal, including bp and my O2 was 99, so they think it's anxiety! At my persistance though they agreed to see me properly at 2 so that's where I'm headed now....I'm glad I made the choice to NTNP at the moment because I don't think my mental health can take TTC at the moment! I'm even somewhat happy about the BFN, considering. 

Happy Friday everyone. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie, what a nightmare! I'm glad you are getting seen by a doctor. If they determine it to be anxiety, you need to find yourself a good counselor who can work with you on the anxiety. You need some techniques that can help calm you down.

All things considered, I'm glad you got a BFN too.

Let us know how it goes at the doctors.


----------



## VGibs

Allie - Not 100% sure when I would be going. It all depends on my editor.


----------



## yogi77

woo hoo grandbleu congrats to you! 

Megg good to see you here, I am thinking about you a lot and glad to see you are staying strong and positive :hugs:

Rhia I am so sorry about your Dr. appt, I will think positive thoughts for you.

Gibbs that sounds so exciting! 

Allie sorry to hear you had another rough night, try to take care and get some rest...

Hello and big hugs :hugs:to everyone sorry I just did a quick catch up on my lunch break...


----------



## heart tree

Wow Yogi, look at you! 12 weeks already. Congrats.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Hearty and Yogi. :hugs: Back from the doctors....he thinks I was feeling the beta-blocker wear off. What it does it block andrenaline, and Lord knows I have enough of that coursing through my veins at the moment! He thinks I'm just having a bad anxiety 'episode' and I should continue the medication for a week before tapering off of it. I need to relax more...but no rest for the wicked, as we are having a family meeting with my mom's doctor and social worker in 40 minutes. Alex told me I could stay home but I feel I should be there. 

Happy 12 weeks, Yogi!! How are you doing?

How is your day going, Hearty? Are the cramps getting worse? Any word from FL?


----------



## heart tree

Allie, good luck with the meeting. Get some serious relaxation time in this weekend if you can.

No word from FL doc yet. Cramps aren't too bad, just hinting at what's too come in the next 2 days. 

I just found out my girlfriend is TTC. She just emailed me telling me she's been testing every day since the day after she thinks she Ov'd. She said they've all been negative and she expects AF to come in a week!

I couldn't help but laugh. I emailed her and told her that she needs to wait to test and that she's wasting her money. Oh to be naive again!

$10 says she gets knocked up soon. Oh the joy.


----------



## Allie84

That's pretty funny. If only we could know right after ovulation!!! Hallelujah! 

It's such a weird feeling when others get pregnant, isn't it? I'm just now starting to 'get' that. There was a girl on a TWW forum I was in last cycle who got pregnant her first cycle, and now she has a YouTube channel about her pregnancy. I watch it sometimes but I just can't help but envy her. I can't even imagine it being so easy!


----------



## sugarlove

I've had a rough night. Had 3 glasses of wine in the pub and had a big blub on the way home to Mal!
My lap's on Wed and I'm starting to freak. Worried about what they might find. What if I've got something like cervical cancer! I'll never have a baby!
Also a girl i know on BnB had her lap at the same hospital yesterday, and they found mild endo but haven't removed it yet. They just left it and booked a f/up with the FS.
I notice mine says diagnostic lap, I just know they're going to find something horrible and not remove it!:growlmad:

Sorry about the freak out!
Megg you are one brave lady and with that attitude will defo get your forever baby!:hugs:
Sorry about the BFN's Hearty and Allie, but early days yet!

Allie, I'll say one thing. Take some sick leave sweetie! :hugs:
x


----------



## sugarlove

PS Fab news Gibs! Loving Nato's fb tribute!


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky I see you online! Come and update us you gorgeous Mummy you! :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: sugar try not to worry about your lap if its mild they dont always remove it as they can try other treatments first also I think it depends where the endo is as to what treatment they do if they were to find loads they will remove it Im sure. They might not find anything to horrific. Do u have regular smears? If you do dont worry about cervical cancer. I know how scary a lap can be I was convinved I was going to lose my womb when I had mine done in fact I made them promise they wouldnt remove my ovaries or anything like that without waking me and discussing it first wouldnt sign the consent untill they agreed to that.

I'll be thinking of you.

Ive just eaten my third ice lolly (think Im addicted) and curled uo in ved watching sleepless in seatle.

Allie :hugs: hope meeting goes well. Could your dr sign you of work for a bit. Hope you can have a relaxing weekend.

Rhia Im so sorry thinking if you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, this friend of mine was pregnant once before and had an abortion. So we know she can get pregnant. She just got married and wants to have a baby immediately. I imagine it will happen pretty quickly for her. While I will be happy for her, it will also be very difficult.

Sugar, take a deep breath. You are freaking out about something you have no idea about yet. My girlfriend just got a lap done. She has extremely heavy and painful periods. Sex hurts. Bowel movements hurt. Everyone thought it was endo. It wasn't. She was shocked. She does have a fibroid on the outside of her uterus though.

My FS said that the current protocol for endo is to leave it unless it is severe. She said there isn't much research to say that removing it increases fertility. She is Harvard educated and from one of the leading research hospitals in the country. 

Try to relax. You'll get through this like we all get through our biggest fears. And it will get you one step closer to your baby. 

I just texted Tim and told him I wanted a cocktail and some BD action. He texted me back and asked if something was wrong! :rofl:

I guess he's not used to me asking for BD outside of my fertile time.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, Vicky, Vicky, Vicky!!!!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Lucy, yes I have regular smears and my last ultrasound the other week looked spot on. I just know this spotting and hideous pain is not normal and I'm frightened as to what they will find and how it could affect my fertility.

lucy, I want to be tucked up in bed with you eating an ice lolly!:haha: Hope you're feeling ok
x


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

First of all sorry my sis is so incompetant that she didnt send hearty the message she promised...She said she posted something on my wall instead.
Anywayz.... Today alex managed to hack into the wifi from the expo center across the road and i have some limited internet time.

I gave birth to baby girl at 08.05 Wed. Morning but didnt see her till yesterday morning. She is in the neonatal ICU and we get to see her for half an hour in the morning and half an hour in the evening. She is breathing on her own but is being fed through a tube. She was born 2.2 Kg but her weight has dropped now to 2.1. I have not bonded with her yet....I guess the fact that i cant touch her as the gown i wear has to cover my hands (i stll get iv meds) is not helping. Im trying to pump milk 3 times a day and only today managed to pump about 3ml. I cry everytime i walk into the icu unit, The midwives try to calm my fears as well as the doctor who seem to think shes doing very well. Im panicking all the time like a mental case. My doc said he thinks i have post natal depression, i dont agree at all. Im just very scared! I try to explain to everyone that if i had internet acsess i would go on B&B and the girls there would say that they totally get my fears andd most would feel like me in the same situation. Alex spent the least three hours trying to get me internet lol!

Megg im sooooo sorry you had to go through this.....I honestly have no words....

I havent read through all the posts yet.


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

First of all sorry my sis is so incompetant that she didnt send hearty the message she promised...She said she posted something on my wall instead.
Anywayz.... Today alex managed to hack into the wifi from the expo center across the road and i have some limited internet time.

I gave birth to baby girl at 08.05 Wed. Morning but didnt see her till yesterday morning. She is in the neonatal ICU and we get to see her for half an hour in the morning and half an hour in the evening. She is breathing on her own but is being fed through a tube. She was born 2.2 Kg but her weight has dropped now to 2.1. I have not bonded with her yet....I guess the fact that i cant touch her as the gown i wear has to cover my hands (i stll get iv meds) is not helping. Im trying to pump milk 3 times a day and only today managed to pump about 3ml. I cry everytime i walk into the icu unit, The midwives try to calm my fears as well as the doctor who seem to think shes doing very well. Im panicking all the time like a mental case. My doc said he thinks i have post natal depression, i dont agree at all. Im just very scared! I try to explain to everyone that if i had internet acsess i would go on B&B and the girls there would say that they totally get my fears andd most would feel like me in the same situation. Alex spent the least three hours trying to get me internet lol!

Megg im sooooo sorry you had to go through this.....I honestly have no words....

I havent read through all the posts yet.


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha Hearty that's hilarious! Mal has come to accept that we have a marathon BD session around ov and nothing in between!:haha: Will do you both the world of good!

I pray I have no or little endo on Wed. At least I get a week off work to lie on my arse and watch daytime tv!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar you'd be more than welcome to join me Im on my own so the company would be lovely. Im doing ok I had a wobble today but had a long chat with my mum a bit of a cry and feel bit better.

Hearty I was just like your friend they never found a reason for my problem periods it was a bit of a shock.

Vicky you cant hide from us we see you.


----------



## heart tree

Yay for Alex being such an internet whiz.

Can I just tell you from a professional point of view it is far too early to diagnose you with post natal depression. You are in crisis mode right now and are scared. You are right. Your doctor is wrong about this one. He knows about pregnancy and baby stuff. I know about mental health issues. But listen to him when he says she's doing well. He does know what he's talking about.

What is your LO's name? How are you feeling physically? 

So happy to see your name pop up here.


----------



## Sparkly

So happy to see you post on here Vic :happydance: postnatal depression my arse! It's completely normal for you to be anxious about your precious baby, I hope you are feeling well chick xxx

Please tell me you have named her 'Disco-chickalette' :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Oh Vicky your post brought tears to my eyes sweetie!
You have your LO, but you're still feeling so anxious for her and understandably so. You've done so well to get to this point, and you have to put your trust in the Doc who says she's doing well.
I'm sure your LO will be out of the ICU soon and you'll be able to cuddle her and bond with her properly.
Thinking of you and congratualations!
:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I get it you've been through so much and your bound to feel so many things and scared must be the strongest emotion. The dr's wouldnt say she was doing well if she wasnt. Before long you will be holding her in your arms and all your feel is good things. Yay to alex for getting you on the internet. Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

guys i keep getting thrown out GRRRR!!!

I will try and keep you posted! Ilove you all


----------



## heart tree

DAMN!!! Keep us posted when you can love. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Vicky!!!! I'm so glad you've managed to get (albeit intermittent) internet access!

Sorry your babe is in ICU, I agree with hearty that you should listen to the docs if they say she's doing well. But yes PND comes later and this is all your fear, which is understandable.

What's her name?!


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls just got in from being with hubby he cried its hard for him he kicked the car so much he has dented the bumper (more expense) well i have stomach cramps as of bout hour ago and im really really hot my temp has gone up to 38.2 hubby is so worried bout me got hot water bottle (which is warm to try n ease the cramps hubby dnt want me to stop coming on here and he might join too so he has people he can chat to other then me bout this lil bundle xxx

vicky lovely to hear from u hunni glad u r both doing good and i hope ur be able to bond with ur baby asap xxxx


----------



## VGibs

Edit....felt guilty about being catty


----------



## want2bamum86

vgib bless ya hun u dnt need to hear all that u do what is right for u hunni and everything will b ok xxx


----------



## vickyd

guys thanks for the pnd info... i think one of the reasons ive had trouble bonding is that ive never heard her cry...


----------



## heart tree

Oh Vicky :hugs: That makes me want to cry :cry:

Listen honey, there are going to be plenty of times when you'll get to hear her cry. More than you ever dreamed. Just think about the temper tantrums she's going to have when you are shopping in a nice store. Nothing is ever easy, is it? You will bond with your baby. And you have bonded with her for 34 weeks in your belly. Don't discount that. She knows you're her mother. It might take some time, but you will bond with her.


----------



## heart tree

Rhia, I think it would be a great idea for your husband to join and be able to talk about his losses too. How wonderful that he would consider that. Not many men would.

I'm glad you got to see him. I hope you feel better soon.

Virginia, your sister in law sounds pretty selfish to me. She's obviously in a lot of pain about her baby dying and I'm guessing she feels a lot of guilt about it. But that is no reason to project her experience and fears onto your situation. She is wrong to do that. I'd be annoyed too.


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - congratulations on being the first disco mama! I am so happy for you, and I am so proud of you. I have faith that your little darling is going to be just fine! It is normal for them to lose some weight after being born, and before you know it, she will be packing it on. You will bond as soon as you can! I know it is scary right now, and it must be terrifying to see, but just know she wants to be in your arms as bad as you want her in them! I can't wait to see a picture of your little angel, and I wish you all well :hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

heart i will chat more with him sunday as hes working 2moz so wont see him


----------



## Allie84

Vicky!!!!! :hugs: Congratluations on your daughter. :cloud9: I'm so glad Alex was able to hack some internet access for you (and for us). Thank you for thinking of us. All of the girls are right...your feelings are perfectly normal! I would be scared as well. But as the doctor says she is doing well, maybe he just can't understand how it's still scary for you. He's seeing things from a medical, baby is going to be fine way, while you're seeing things from the point of view of being her mommy. I'm sure it's really hard not being able to bond yet, but your time will come soon. Hearty's right, you will hear her cry more than you can ever imagine. And all that bonding in the womb is not to be discounted. Right now she's getting care she needs, but you are her mommy and she knows that. 

How are you feelling physically? Are you recouperating from the surgery well? Do you have to walk far to be with your LO ins the NICU. Have you named her yet? 

Thinking of you, Vicky. I'm so happy to hear from you. 


Gibs, your SIL has no right to project her problems on to you, especially now. I imagine you being so close to labor is brining up a lot of memories for her, but that doesn't make it okay for her to want to talk to you! I've always heard that midwives are the best resource for pregnant women and babies, and honestly, she doesn't sound like she's the brightest and best decision maker so I wouldn't listen to anything she says. Trust your widwife, and listen to your own body, and take care of yourself. 

AFM,well, we didn't have a meeting about mom after all...it got cancelled as things are progressing fine with her doc and social worker. Yay! That was a relief.

Sugar, :hugs:. I imagine the wine is making you more emotional and hence more scared! I think you'll wake up tomorrow with a fresh outlook. I remember you being positive about the lap before...and even if all they do is diagnose, it's still progress. It's still a step forward. Thinking of you. 

Lucy, mmm ice lollies...we call them popsicles...sound yummy. And I love Sleepless in Seattle. I wish I were there, too!

Hearty, enjoy some fun :sex: Just think of all of the fun things you can do when not thinking about TTC. Haha!

Rhia, glad you got to see hubby, and will get to talk to him Sunday. I hope the hot water bottle works and you feel better soon.


----------



## want2bamum86

allie where u from hun?


----------



## Allie84

Hey Rhia, I'm from Colorado in the USA but live in North Dakota....hubby is from Edinburgh, though, and we lived in Scotland so I still identify a lot with the UK!


----------



## want2bamum86

wow allie sounds amazing


----------



## Megg33k

I skimmed... Sorry! :( I don't have the capacity to read word for word right now still.

Virginia - AWESOME about going to England!

Vicky - I'm sure you'll get a great chance to bond with your little girl. I don't blame you for being scared, but I'm sure everything will be fine! I'm so excited to have our first Disco baby! CONGRATS!

Rhia - I'm so sorry about your appointment. I hope the doc's wrong! :hugs:

The appointment sort of went well. No bad news, but it could have been less stressful. They were running 1 hr and 15 min behind... So, I was left in a waiting room with babies and bumps for that long. The first thing when I sat down was the most adorable 14 mo old little girl ran up to me and put her arms up for me to pick her up. It was incredibly sweet, but a little depressing. She was SO cuuuuuuute! Her grandma said that she's NEVER done that before... ever. 

So, after my EXTREMELY long wait in agony... I only teared up a few times. Then, I got so angry about the wait that I couldn't bother being upset anymore. They finally called us back, and the doctor came in. He was nice. I'd never met him before. He was honestly as surprised about the loss as I was. He really didn't have any guidance as to why it might have happened. He doesn't know if the lowish progesterone was cause or effect. It could have contributed to the loss, but it could have been low because Ixxy was already on the way out... even if we didn't know. He seemed to think that it more likely something chromosomal than something preventable. And, he seemed to think I had a perfectly good chance of having a successful pregnancy. They took me for another ultrasound to verify there was no retained tissue, and I had never been so happy to see my uterus empty. I really wanted to avoid surgery, so that's good. He also said that he was comfortable with me going back into treatment as soon as the clinic would let me. He suggested maybe a higher progesterone dose this next time, but no other real suggestions. I think he was leaning mildly towards trying to say that he thought I could probably get pregnant without the IVF, but I don't want to waste time trying when I could be succeeding. I'll admit, I'm going to start temping and give it a shot to see if I can have a quick success story shortly after my loss. I know lots of ladies conceive very quickly post-loss... And, I'd love that. I'll give it one shot while I wait on my next cycle. But, I'm not counting on it.

The only traumatic part was that I had to listen to people talking about how to get someone's baby to turn before she was ready to deliver, and the room next to us had a solid 30-45 seconds of fetal heartbeat via doppler that I would have paid them to stop. It was really hard to listen to that right after my ultrasound showing my very empty uterus that had a similar heartbeat in it just a week and a half ago. But, what can I do? I don't begrudge them their happiness... It was just hard to hear.

I emailed the clinic and told them that he gave me the all clear. I haven't heard back yet, but I figure I will on Monday. I'm certainly hoping for the Apr 4 start date. I asked him, and he said that he was more than happy with the thought of me starting back then. He felt it was definitely long enough. So, I was happy with that. It was mostly a good experience.

Sorry that was so long, but it was meant for my journal. So, I just sort of drafted it here. Anyway, I'll try to be back to my attentive self soon... I feel bad for not having the energy to do more than skim right now. Its not that I don't love you all to bits... Its just that I'm still struggling sometimes.


----------



## msarkozi

Megg - :hugs: I am proof that you can conceive very quickly after loss. So I hope it happens for you too! They say because the cervix is open after the loss, it makes it so much easier for the sperm to get there quicker. So if you are ready, I would definitely go ahead and start trying. I'm really hoping for the best for you! You deserve it so much! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

OMG Megg please don't apologize for not reading or being attentive. We all have our moments when we need to take more than we can give. Take away! I really wish they had a separate facility for preggos and women who just had a loss. I've had similar heartbreaking experiences in the waiting rooms and have a hard time holding back tears. I'm really happy to hear you don't need a D&C. Your body will bounce back quickly I think. I think it's a great idea to try naturally for a cycle. What do you have to lose?

Well my ambitions to bd tonight have been dashed. I've started spotting. I can't believe that my LP is getting shorter now that I'm using Femara. WTF? AF will be here tomorrow for sure giving me an 11 day LP with spotting at day 10. If I used the progesterone suppositories today I wouldn't see the spotting, but I also didn't want to prolong this cycle. I thought it would be a day or two before I started AF. I was shocked to see blood right now. Now I have to rely on suppositories to manage my LP. I'm really annoyed.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Mel... I'd love to have a story like yours! :)

That's rubbish about your LP, Hearty! Unfair that you need the Femara for better O, but then get stuck with a shorter LP. At least you have the progesterone to manage it, though it would be much better if you didn't need it.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg. It's all just a load of crap. I'm tired of all of it. I just wish the surgeon would call so I could know whether to keep trying or to stop so I can have surgery. 

I'm sorry hon. The last thing I want to do is unload on you of all people right now. Please don't feel the need to try to support me. I'll be better tomorrow. You're right, I do have the progesterone to correct my LP. I actually decided to stop today so that I could get AF sooner and then I would Ov over the weekend instead of a Monday. If I start AF tomorrow, I'll Ov on a Saturday. Much easier to get Tim in the mood on a Saturday. LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

Don't you dare apologize! I'm nothing if I'm not here to support the girls I love. I mean, honestly... What can I do right now? I can't TTC... I have a feeling that bleeding and probably still high HCG will stop that before it even starts. So, I'm just waiting. If I can't help myself right now, I may as well put my energy into helping all of you. You've been so amazing the last few days... not to mention the many months prior! But, I've really felt so loved and supported. Of course I want to give back still. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Ok Megg, you win. You are such a star!!! 

Are you going to do anything this weekend? I hope whatever it is, you are going to take it easy.


----------



## Megg33k

:kiss: Hearty! I always win! :winkwink: LOL

I'm staying in... Watching Torchwood and doing my best to keep sane. I really wanted my start date before the weekend so I wouldn't have to wonder. So, the goal is to not think about it too much! I'm sure I'll spend some time here on BnB too! :blush:

How about you?


----------



## VGibs

Ladies...I think labor might be starting.

But dont get your hopes up....Im having weird cramping and contractions but nothing regular and they arent letting up. Im going to bed soon to see if they stop overnight but if something wild happens during the night I will be sure and update before we go to the hospital or anything.


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Virginia! I seriously hope you're getting baby girl snuggles soon!!! :kiss:


----------



## VGibs

Im hoping so too...Im kind of scared right now though. Mainly scared that she is overdue and will weigh like 15 lbs....ouch


----------



## VGibs

Ok Im really going to bed now...lets see what happens!


----------



## Allie84

Aww, Megg. You are so amazing. :hugs: You are an inspiration to us all. But don't feel like you have to be strong for us...you have done that more than enough. I hope that we're able to be here for you as you need it. 

Virginia, that's so exciting! I'll be thinking of you all evening now....thanks for keeping us updated on if you are going in. Good luck! :hugs:

Hearty, I'm really confused about your LP. How long was it before the Femara, I can't remember? Are you sure it's not the progesterone supplements causing the spotting? Or maybe it's that your body automatically starts the withdrawal bleed once you stop the suppositories, and if you weren't taking them your LP would be longer? I'm just thinking, not sure of course. I just thought that Femara would induce a stronger ov and therefore more progesterone.


----------



## heart tree

Argh, Tim is monitoring me and wants me to himself tonight. I'm in the bathroom typing this! 

Go Virginia!

I'm going out to dinner so have to keep it short. Megg have a good night in. Allie I'll dissect my dumb LP with you tomorrow. Thanks for your theories. They are helpful. 

Gotta run!


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls 

sorry i havent been about the last few days aarrons been in and out of hospital with severe stomache pains he ended up getting admitted after spending 10 hours in the er for the 2nd night running they suspected apendisitus his blood work came back as raised but not enough to get surgery they then started debating on it being something else so they have sent stool samples off and stuff so waiting for the results in the mean time he has been dishcharged with meds and i had the sickness and runs bug, so i wont be around much really just now i want to make sure he is well in himself also af arrived full force yesterday in alot of pain with it and its extreamily heavy thats my update 

hugs kisses to ashley nato lucy blue everyone back soon xxx


----------



## VGibs

NO good girls...I went to bed and pains stopped :(


----------



## want2bamum86

morning girls hoe is everyone x


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I love that you were in the bathroom typing Tim does know he has to share you with us dosent he! Hope you have a good meal out. Sorry about the spotting :grr:

Megg sweetie we are all here for dont worry about skimming pages Im just glad to see you around we here for you dont feel you have to give anything at the moment just let us look after you. Im glad appointment went well apart from the waiting its horrid having to be surrounded by babies and pregnant women I know I found it so hard I just wanted to shout at them (not there fault of course but it is hard). I agree with the girls if you feel up to it then why not try hopefully you can be a success story like mel. Have a relaxing weekend and take care of yourself, hows kevin doing?

Virgina sorry it stopped I got all exicted hope you dont have to wait to much longer.

Allie Sleepless in seattle was great Ive seen it so many times but I love it! I could of made room for you as well you would of been more than welcome.

Jenny how scary for you hope he is doing ok poor little thing keep us updated sorry the witch got you and hope you feel better soon.

:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

You and me both babe


----------



## Megg33k

Kevin is doing okay. He's being a trooper for me. He was very upset for the first day or two, but he's doing quiet a bit better now. He's always ready with a hug when I break down. And, he keeps telling me that we'll get our baby. As much as I know he can't know that 100%, it does help to hear sometimes. 

I did really well almost all day yesterday and then just fell apart at bedtime. I don't know where the bad moments come from... its like they just hit you upside the head out of nowhere. And, of course, it still haunts my dreams. :( But, I hope the dreams about it will start to taper off sooner than later.


----------



## LucyJ

Glad he's there looking after you and being positive that always amazed me with steve how after everything we'd been through he could always look for the positive and find hope which does help. I know what you mean its like being hit by a sudden wave and the dreams will ease mine lasted for about 2 weeks before tapering off but theyn't did start to untill I had a really horrific one where steve had to literally shake me awake as I was screaming/crying etc I almost felt better after it like I had broken through a wall or something. You will get there one step at a time :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Megg sounds like Kevin is a great man. We forget sometimes how important having a man who doesnt break down with is... A close couple to us has also suffered 3 losses and one through IVF. In this couple its the woman who is the strong one and hes completely broken to a point that he just cant find any reason to be optimistic anymore. Megg my thoughts are with you and kevin.


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, how scary for you. I hope all of Aaron's tests come back ok. Maybe it is some weird bug he got. Sorry about AF too. What a week you've had!

Oh Virginia I was hoping to wake up and hear about you being in labor. Maybe it was a little sample of the labor that is right around the corner. 

Megg those moments really take you off guard, don't they. I think in the early days after a loss, those moments are more frequent and more intense. So are the dreams. They will subside though, I promise. Whenever Tim tells me we will have our baby, I feel the same way you do. Even though our men can't predict the future, it is comforting to hear. It solidifies the fact that they are on board for all the ups and downs. For me, our losses have made our marriage stronger. I know my husband isn't going anywhere, no matter how many times I cry or how depressed I get. He's there to support me. Sounds like Kevin is the same kind of man. That's a real man in my opinion. 

Lucy, tim absolutely knows he has to share me with you! Last night I knew I owed him a little bit of my time. It was fun. We had a good meal and a couple of drinks. He's going to be out of the house all day today and I'm looking forward to having the day to myself. It is like summer here and I plan to sit in the sun, read, write in my journal and enjoy the day. 

2 more sleeps for you Lucy! 

Rhia how are you holding up hon?

Amber, if you are reading, I'm thinking about you and wondering how you are doing. 

Oh Lisa I'm going to look for those cheap digi opks right now. Back in a second.


----------



## heart tree

Hi Vicky, how are you doing today babes?


----------



## heart tree

Lisa the cheapest ones are on Amazon. I have a cool app on my phone. It is a bar code scanner. You can take a picture of any bar code and it will give you a list of place online and locally where you can buy the product. It also gives you the prices. If you type into Amazon Clearblue OPK you'll see the box of 20 for $25.75. If I were to buy those in the store they are $40.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls.
Megg, sounds you're coping so well sweetie. I wish I could take the bad moments away from you though :hugs:

Jenny sorry to hear about Aaron. Hope he's feeling loads better!

Hearty sounds like you had a nice night out with Tim:thumbup:

Vicky how are you doing today? Have you decided on a name for your LO yet?

Virginia, I reckon you're going to go into labour any time now. Not much longer to wait!

Lucy have you got a scan coming up?:happydance:

Allie, hope the anxiety has not been as bad today hun:hugs:

AFM I had the most painful cramps I've ever had through the night. I was literally writing around in agony and was awake most of the night. I took some codeine based tablets and they didn't seem to do much. I've got a hot water bottle on my tummy now. Pain still horrible, but nowhere near as bad as last night. It's getting worse every month and the flow is so heavy (sorry for tmi!)


----------



## LucyJ

Glad you had a good time out its nice to have that time together. Your day sounds lovely its blowing a gale here and keeps trying to rain.

I know 2 sleeps this week has gone by quite quickly! We're having a quite relaxing day today we didnt have our chinese last night as steve didnt fancy it and well I had stuffed myself silly and was to full so we're going to have it tonight and hopefully find a good film to watch. Tomorrow Im meeting a friend and we're going to see the Kings speech which Im looking forward to so hopefully that will keep my nice and busy.

:hi: Vicky how are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I've got next scan on Monday morning.

Sugar I really feel for you I know how horrid it is theres not much help I can offer apart from keep warm, keep your fluids up and keep the hot water bottle on (that was for me the only thing that worked or at least eased it a small amount). Hope it eases for you soon.
:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Sugar sorry you are in such pain. I really hope the lap shed some light on this and they can fix it. I really really hope that for you. 

Lucy The King's Speech is absolutely wonderful. Definitely one of the best films I've seen in a long time. Enjoy!


----------



## Allie84

Yes, enjoy The King's Speech, Lucy, it's a wonderful film!!! Riveting the whole way through. Let us know what you think. 

Sugar, I'm so sorry you're in so much pain! When I get bad AF cramps I take a hot bath...it's like a hot water bottle all over. I've also found that they are worse laying down and read that they're better if you're in a fetal position if you have to lay down. 
My anxiety is non existent so far today but I'm still in my PJs haha. I had a great night's sleep so I hope that helps. Thanks for caring. :hugs: I am angry with myself because I wasted this whole week stressing and missed 2 deadlines for programs I was applying to! :growlmad: I'm such an idiot. I told Alex "I guess they weren't meant to be" but I don't know if I really believe that...I was just being stupid! 

Vicky, you posted but no update? :( Come back, come back!!!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Amanda. Thank god I only have 4 more of the crappy things left. Took one not too long ago and its darker than yesterday (not + thought). I'll just have to wait and see what happens I guess.


----------



## Allie84

What CD are you on now Dazed? I hope the smiley OPKS work much better for you! Do you chart? I find that to be useful....though, I'm starting to wonder if my chart is right. My temp is still up at 11dpo and BFN, but it really should start dropping by now. I wish it would because it gets my hopes up! Last cycle I started spotting on this CD so I'm just waiting for that to happen to at least confirm AF is coming.


----------



## Dazed

cd27 I believe. I don't chart per say. I track on excel at work, but not here at home. I don't temp due to bad sleeping patterns and erratic hot moments.


----------



## Dazed

Fx'ed for you Allie.
Sorry about the spotting Amanda.


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys! This net connection i have is a pain, i write a long post and i get thrown out FFS!!

Baby managed about 25 ml on her own all day, the midwives again were like "uhm what do you expect?" im like "i dont know bitches thats why im asking if its good or not". Luckily i found a decent neonatologist and he said that it just takes time and i shouldnt stress if they arent stressed. I was freed from my iv meds so i was able to get some skin to skin contact which was the highlight of the day. Im getting discharged tomorrow noon and shes gonna stay back for at least ten days. Ill be spending alot of time here though cause i wanna be here for her feedings.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky it all sounds really positive. This little one is a fighter. I'm so happy you got some skin contact. That must have been wonderful. It's great you found a doc that can reassure you. This is his specialty so you really have to believe him when he says he isn't stressed. When do we get to know her name? Sorry to keep asking. I think I speak for all of us when I say we all feel like second mothers to her. She's our little disco baby!


----------



## heart tree

Allie glad you don't have anxiety today! Yay for that. I was just looking at a woman's chart and she has PCOS and ov'd on cd 37. She's 9 weeks pregnant now. It can happen.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I'm so pleased to hear you've had some skin to skin contact that must be wonderful for you. It sounds like she's doing good glad you got a good dr who could tell you what was what. How are you feeling physically? :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Aww, Vicky, that's wonderful news about skin to skin contact. And also about you getting released tomorrow...it must mean you're recovering well from the c-section. Yes, definitely listen to the doctors and nurses...this is what they deal with every day, so if they don't feel nervous, please try not to, either (though I know that's hard). Thinking of you and your daughter. How's Alex doing? :hugs:

Hearty, hearing about people getting pregnant with CD37 ov makes me very happy. :happydance: Thank you. I keep messing with FF chart and I think it's possible I ov'ed later. My temp jump just seems too large. I guess this is what I get for not using OPKs. If I tweak one temp it changes my chart. I'm probably just fooling myself but I like thinking I'm only 9 or so dpo instead of 11! 
Yes, still so far no anxiety, well, except for a brief spell of being lightheaded. All I've done is lie on the couch today so far, watching Beverly Hills 90210 and Million Dollar Listing. Alex is napping next to me.

ETA: Okay, so I changed my ovulation detection method on FF to Advanced instead of Research and it changed my ov day from CD36 to CD38. When I try fertility awareness it does it as well. It makes the temp jump look more plausable. Interesting. I wonder which way is right? I'll leave it on advanced for now...and say I'm only 9dpo. :) I didn't BD on ov day if that's right, though.

What is everyone else up to today?


----------



## Dazed

Currently doing my taxes. FUN FUN!


----------



## vickyd

No name yet hearty!!! We are still a bit shell shocked with the way things went that we havent sat down to discuss names.... I keep staring at her hoping that a name will pop into my mind but so far only "biscoto" comes to mind which means cookie in greek.
Physically im doing good, in pain but honestly for me pain is not an issue at this point. I got up to walk around the ward the evening of my c-section. The girl im sharing the room with came in one day after me and she still looks like shes coming off the epidural. The midwives got annoyed with her today and demanded that she get up and walk. Her doc still has her with a catheter...


----------



## heart tree

Discoto biscoto - disco cookie!

Her name will come to you. You just need more time with the little cookie. Sounds like you are healing quickly. What a relief. She's going to be just like you. She'll be out of the hospital in no time. I can't wait to see a picture of her. 

Allie I'm spending my day sitting in the sun and reading. I check in from time to time on B&B. Just trying to relax. It's super warm here. In the 70s. Still spotting and crampy. AF will be here by tonight or tomorrow morning for sure. Feels good to have nothing to do today.


----------



## heart tree

I take that back. Tim just told me it is 81 degrees here! Love it.


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, I'm jealous! Its been a tad bit on the cold side here. We did have one day in the 70s wich is extremely odd for VA.


----------



## VGibs

Well girls I'm getting ready to hop in the shower...about an hour ago I had 4 contractions in a row and now they are coming fast and furious and I'm thinking this might be it! And damn does it hurt


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky aww I love Discoto biscoto - disco cookie! You've got time to think of the perfect name Im sure it will come to you. Glad your doing good physically.

Virginia good luck will be thinking of you.

Amanda enjoy your quiet day and the sun.


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girl just poped in to see how every1 is


----------



## heart tree

Yay Virginia! Not that I have any experience with it but I'm going to venture to say that the pain will be worth it. Keep us posted honey. 

Hi Rhia. Doing ok. How about you?


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic congratulations on the arrival of your daughter. i wish it was easier for you and i cant imagine what you are going through seeing her and not being able to hold her (update: yeay at contact!!), Im just so very glad that she's here and she's being looked after - and youre a mum!!! I wish a speedy recovery for her, i hope she grows quickly and starts yelling her lungs out very very soon. I would love to see some pics of her when youre able. What does she look like? lots of dark hair? i bet she has. 

NOOOO!!!! you cant call her disco cookie~!!!! a disco biscuit is ecstacy. It is cute though. Sod it, go for it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4liRxF1Uo0M

credit: Leeds nightclubs circa 1992 (the singing of 'disco biscuit' doesnt kick in until 2.30 mins)

Hearty, thats rotten about the spotting. Your LP was great last month, so are you sure its the femara shortening the LP? and spotting doesnt count so i hope you get a couple more days. Im sorry it seems to be a boofn. Any news from Florida now the stuff is on his desk? haha at hiding in the loo 

jen, sorry your little boy is not so good - i hope hes better very soon

Hi Megg - glad things are moving and you wont have to go through any more of the physical stuff. In my ill educated corner, i feel its unlikely its progesterone that caused the loss as it was at 10 weeks? More of the stuff cant hurt though. I hope that next cycle arrives very quickly. Sorry if this is insensitive, did you have any embies frozen or do you have to have another collection to get things going? We might end up on the same IVF cycle - my app as you know is 7th March, so we could synch up there. 

Gibby - i am sending contracting vibes to your uterus. OMG!!! i just caught up and my vibes have worked. I am flapping again. GOOD LUCK!!!!

Sugar, ouch. I got codeine during my mc, and they didnt even touch it. I was taking about twice as much as i should have, i was told afterwards that nurofen is much much better for cramping. I shouldnt say this in public, but if its really bad my pharmacist advised me to take 4 as long as you dont have more than 16 in 24 hours. Sorry youre out this month. We need more than 1 bfp a month between us, surely we can cobble that together

Luce, hows the prune? are you feeling a bit better now, hows the skin? 

Allie, i was wondering about your panic attacks - are you taking enough B vits? I used to get tunnel vision and suspensiony type symptoms, and at the same time i would get b vit deficiency symptoms cos stress eats up b vits to a ridiculous level. Also, i know its hard when its snowing and stuff, but any sort of exercise will help use up the adrenalin too. I also agree that it can happen for you. I have seen loads of charts on FF proving it. My latest FF favourite search is TTC over 40 months, and i love seeing the bfps on posters charts who have been trying for years - often with no meds. I dunno about the 36 vs 38 day, im a bit of a FF thickie like that

Dazed, hope them there opks get positive. Are you oving at CD27 then? I didnt realise your cycles were long if i have that right. Have you made the appointment yet? I remember you saying that you were waiting until a year had passed? Some meds might do the trick

I am disco biscuiting around my living room now.


----------



## VGibs

Oh wow...it hurts so bad :( I'm About 5 minutes apart right now and we are getting ready to go to the hospital

Allie and hearty - told ya I'd update during labor lol


----------



## NatoPMT

edt cos you are off to hospital now

bloody hell, i cant believe i am sat here in full make up watching Take Me Out and you are having a baby.


----------



## NatoPMT

My best friend is due today - you are gonna beat her to it.

I forgot to tell everyone, some of you might remember i mentioned my friend who took clomid and she blamed it for sending her into early menopause. She had IVF with a donor egg and she had her baby on Monday. He's gorgeous and shes called him Stan. 

Also, my friend Jake and his gf had a little girl last week, and he's called her Lucy, after me. <smugface>


----------



## heart tree

Yay Virginia! Go have that baby lady. Are you going to update while birthing? :rofl: 

Nato I totally thought of the ecstasy reference when I wrote that, but couldn't help myself. I'm off to watch your video now and reminisce about days gone by.


----------



## heart tree

Oooh I want a baby named after me! Vicky if you're still looking for a name, Amanda has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> I am disco biscuiting around my living room now.

Me too!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

arses, i totally missed a trick there

Vicky, please call your daughter Nato after me. or Lucy. Im not fussy. Lucy is latin for light. 

I bet Amanda is latin for dontcallyourbabyamandacallherlucy. <nods>


----------



## NatoPMT

woo disco biscuit, woo, disco biscuit. 

i want to be 18 and on crack, not 40 and on clomid.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> I am disco biscuiting around my living room now.
> 
> Me too!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:

do you know this actual tune then? how funny, i didnt realise there was a communal language of old school rave that reached all the way to california

woo disco biscuit...watch me go


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed, hope them there opks get positive. Are you oving at CD27 then? I didnt realise your cycles were long if i have that right. Have you made the appointment yet? I remember you saying that you were waiting until a year had passed? Some meds might do the trick


Thanks Nato. I don't think they are going to get positive. They have gotten to be their darkest and they are going down in color (kinda). I did go to my GP and she didn't really care. She is really nice and I thought the fact that she has MC'ed herself she might be a little more sympathetic, but instead she told me to keep up the weight loss and things should sort themselves. My longest cycle has been cd39 my shortest has been cd27. I will give it a week or so and test just to make sure I didn't miss the surge with the OPK's. I wonder if my stomach bug screwed me up this cycle.


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> woo disco biscuit, woo, disco biscuit.
> 
> i want to be 18 and on crack, not 40 and on clomid.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Agreed!


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl: 

i am laughing my tinkle off Hearty. i dont know why, cos being 40 and on clomid is not funny, i repeat not funny

:rofl:

<note to self: stop laughing about clomid>


----------



## heart tree

Nope, Amanda is Latin for "worthy of love"

That baby is worthy of love and her name should be Amanda, not Lucy. You just got a baby named after you!

No, I don't know the actual song, but loved it just the same. Very fun! I was a big dancer in my day and went to a lot of clubs in SF and Miami. I miss going to clubs and dancing, but the music scene here isn't the same anymore. I want old school house, but now it's stuff the youngsters are listening to and I don't love it. But house does seem to be making a comeback.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Dazed, hope them there opks get positive. Are you oving at CD27 then? I didnt realise your cycles were long if i have that right. Have you made the appointment yet? I remember you saying that you were waiting until a year had passed? Some meds might do the trick
> 
> 
> Thanks Nato. I don't think they are going to get positive. They have gotten to be their darkest and they are going down in color (kinda). I did go to my GP and she didn't really care. She is really nice and I thought the fact that she has MC'ed herself she might be a little more sympathetic, but instead she told me to keep up the weight loss and things should sort themselves. My longest cycle has been cd39 my shortest has been cd27. I will give it a week or so and test just to make sure I didn't miss the surge with the OPK's. I wonder if my stomach bug screwed me up this cycle.Click to expand...

Yes i remember now, you have told me that before <badmemoryblamethediscobiscuits> Yeah i agree that temping might take the ambiguity out of this for you, but i hope you've just missed the surge. I missed mine this month as i didnt get a full positive, but am pretty sure ive oved & just waiting for FF confirmation

and diluted wee can mess it up


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, Clomid is not funny. Nor is Femara or Progesterone. Oh where are the days when drugs were fun? 

:rofl:


----------



## heart tree

You Ov'd Nato, I looked at your chart earlier today.

Lisa, I wish you had a chart to stalk, but since you don't, I hope you already Ov'd.


----------



## Dazed

IDK! But keep dancing ladies.


----------



## Allie84

Woooo Virgnina!!!!! I'm soooooooo excited!!!! I know you're in pain, but yes it will be worth it. Go have that baby!!!! :happydance:

Nato, LMAO and grooving to Disco Biscuit from the couch. I'm not as motivated as you and Hearty to get up and dance around the living room. Okay, it's at the end now. What is that woman on about at the end of the song? No idea.....but I'm starting the song again as it's a fun celebration of Vicky's baby. :)

I love Discoto Biscoto even if it means ecstacy! I mean a baby will bring a legal form of ecstacy to all of us in a sense of the word. 

Nato, so you might be on IVF in a few months? How exciting!!! How are you feeling about it? 

Ya know, interesting point about the B-Vits. I just stopped taking them about a month ago when I decided to go all NTNP. The only thing I continued was the prenatal. Maybe I should get back on those suckers! Do you think a B-Complex is necessary or just B-6 and B-12? I have some of those sitting around. 

Hearty and Dazed, I am jealous as heck of your warm temps! It's freezing here as ever.


----------



## Dazed

I will look into the CBFM Amanda. Just have to get the OK from hubby since I spent alot on my friend last night.


----------



## heart tree

Oh god, I just popped over to the 35+ section and they are all talking about religion and different churches they are affiliated with. Not that I mind, I just can't relate. Of course over here, we are talking about disco biscuits and making Vicky name her baby after us. Something tells me I'm not as mature as my age suggests. :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Nope, Amanda is Latin for "worthy of love"
> 
> That baby is worthy of love and her name should be Amanda, not Lucy. You just got a baby named after you!
> 
> No, I don't know the actual song, but loved it just the same. Very fun! I was a big dancer in my day and went to a lot of clubs in SF and Miami. I miss going to clubs and dancing, but the music scene here isn't the same anymore. I want old school house, but now it's stuff the youngsters are listening to and I don't love it. But house does seem to be making a comeback.

haha look at me being all greedy about having more than 1 baby named after me. I should know when to draw the baby naming line. 

I cant be arsed leaving the house these days, let alone going to clubs. Theres some brilliant music being played in london these days though - i think im down with the clubbers, then see real clubbers and realise that i do not cut it

its so disappointing. I spend all my money on wedgwood mugs, not disco outfits these days. 

this is my new favourite mug. how do i go from talking about Vague in leeds, to china cups. I just dont know how i do it.
 



Attached Files:







50161507045.jpeg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NatoPMT

pmsl at hearty.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, get back on those B-vitamins pronto! 

Lisa, get that CBFM pronto! (Well done you for helping your friend. You are a golden friend for sure)


----------



## heart tree

Nato, lovely mug. Maybe you belong with the church ladies.


----------



## heart tree

Maybe I belong with the church ladies too. Tim asked me if I wanted to go dancing where there actually is good music tonight and I said no because the club is dirty.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> edt cos you are off to hospital now
> 
> bloody hell, i cant believe i am sat here in full make up watching Take Me Out and you are having a baby.

I did full make-up today as well and the furthest I made it was Best Buy. Now I'm alone in my living room wrapped in a blanket online where no one can see me. Oooh, I think I'll watch Take Me Out later, as well!! 

Awesome you got a baby named after you, Nato. Sweet.

Ooh! Ooh! I remember someone on here saying they were adding Alana to their baby name list when I told my full name. Although since then I've proven myself to be a bit of headcase. 

I like name Lucy a lot! I also like Amanda but I had a falling out with a friend named Amanda in middle school that has tainted it for me as a baby name. Also, she got pregnant at 16 and probably has 5 kids by now, lucky bitch! Not that I wanted to be pregnant at 16.


----------



## heart tree

No Allie, you definitely didn't want to be pregnant at 16!

Damn her for tainting my name. Well as long as Vicky names her baby Amanda, you are off the hook. You can name yours Lucy, but make sure it is after Lucy M because Lucy R. has a baby named after her already.

Why am I picking on Nato? The disco biscuit song did it to me.


----------



## NatoPMT

i swear to the gods, i just had one of those moments where you wish someone had been there to see how funny it was. 

The full make up i was referring to included ridiculous eyeliner a la winehouse and bright purple eyeshadow. Which id rubbed a few times when my eyes itched and was all sinking into my wrinkles. I just heard the front door go and had to take it off in the time john walked from the front door to the living room. He just stood there and looked at me, before shaking his head and walking off. 

I am ignorin g the prospect of IVF right now allie. I will worry about it on 7 March. i think i just have to get on with it now

i love you being a basket case allie. i will google b vits and get back to you, i think i took a b complex because they all need each other to work properly


----------



## Allie84

LOL Hearty! You can keep dancing around your living room I suppose. Music the USA is awful these days. My favorite music for dancing is hip-hop from around the time I was in high school....late 90s, early 2000s. I'd love to go dancing to some Nelly, Outkast, JaRule, Lil Kim, Missy Elliot....

I like your mug, Nato. 

Dazed, you are such a good friend. I think what you did was lovely. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

i love my mug. i really do. a frightening amount. I get upset if someone else uses it

if vicky calls her baby Lucy, if her nickname turns out to be Lucifer, we will know its after me. 

tell that to the church thread


----------



## Allie84

LOL @ John walking in to that. Has he said anything?

I see Hearty's quote has made the signature. :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

I see an opening. i am now looking at gibbs. 

What are you calling your baby? Just out of idle interest, like.


----------



## heart tree

Amen to that Lucy-fer!

Your mug is very lovely. I love the handle. I wouldn't let anyone use it either. 

Oh Allie you just aged me. I was out of college in the late 90's/early 2000's. Sigh.


----------



## NatoPMT

what??? i was out of college in the late 80's early 90's. I went to uni in 1989

i am so mad with myself for being born in 1971.


----------



## heart tree

Oooh, my quote made the siggy! I missed that. Good eye Allie. 

I also seemed to miss the post about John walking in and shaking his head. That is classic. It's funny because since Tim is out of the house right now, I was actually contemplating doing a full face of make-up to try some new stuff I just bought yesterday. Then I would sit around and talk to you all.


----------



## heart tree

Wait, you are only 3 years older than me. How were you at uni in the late 80's? I was born in 1974. I graduated highschool in 1992 and college in 1996.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, my math skills suck. You went to uni in 1989, I went in 1992. That's 3 years. Clearly my education didn't stick.


----------



## Allie84

That's still very young and you were probably clubbing. I was 'freak dancing' at homecoming. My life is very boring compared to even high school. This talk of clubbing makes me remember how wonderful it feels to let loose and have a good time. I could seriously use some of that right now!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha thats what i was doing, just sitting around chatting wearing a winehouse face. 

john didnt say owt. i dont think he wanted to look directly at me. like medusa. 

if you want some more china cup action, i have ordered this one but not got it yet.
 



Attached Files:







50161507047.jpeg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## heart tree

Yes Allie I was definitely out clubbing when you were in high school. I felt like I owned SF at the time. 

Nato, yet another lovely mug. Will you share that one?

I'm off to get my disco biscuits, er, I mean Femara right now before the store closes. Back in a bit.


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty you are cracking me right up tonight. 

allie, what is freak dancing? i know exactly what freaky dancing is, thats Bez from the Happy Mondays. I know that 

Oo Hearty, did the Happy Mondays feature in your clubbing days?


----------



## Allie84

Don't be mad at being born in 1971. I mentioned you speaking of Madchester to Alex and he was well jealous! He loves that scene. 

You, and all of us on here, are some of the last people to go to school when people still communicated face to face...I seriously feel bad for the kids I work with that they don't even pass notes (it's all texting)! And how now the world is falling apart. I would want to be any younger than I am, that's for sure.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Nato, yet another lovely mug. Will you share that one?

no.


----------



## Allie84

Alex and I listen to the Happy Mondays. And the Stone Roses. Really good stuff! Haha @ Bez dancing...no, freak dancing is different. Let me find an example for you....


----------



## Allie84

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4oNVIYsuc4


The freak dancing, or freaking, starts around 1:20


----------



## NatoPMT

I just tried to do that and i think i have hurt my back. 

i can do the charlston if that counts.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Alex and I listen to the Happy Mondays. And the Stone Roses. Really good stuff! Haha @ Bez dancing...no, freak dancing is different. Let me find an example for you....

i am very impressed with you americans and your tastes in music. 

bravo.


----------



## NatoPMT

i should get to bed. its 1.30am here and i am youtubing old clubbing songs and getting myself worked up trying to do freak dancing. i will never sleep now. i have twisted my melons. 

nighty night x


----------



## Dazed

So, not to change the subject, but here are my OPKs
As for my friend, he really didn't want to take the food from me. He hates being a charity case, but he really needed it. He as me doing his taxes for him and he told me that he only made $9,000 last year. How can you live on that and support yourself and your mom?! Really.
Nato, love the mugs.
As for the age thing.... I'll leave that alone.
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NatoPMT

i am still not in bed. 

i dunno Dazed. those 22 ones do look close, but todays is just as close. its a head scratcher. 

i think this can be used to inform you in future, when your af arrives, you can use them retrospectively to see which should have been positive. Maybe someone else can offer more cos i am being useless

thats rotten about your friend. im sure he doesnt like taking food, but you are obviously a very good friend, thats so kind of you


----------



## heart tree

Yes Nato, love the Happy Mondays! I'm sure they made an appearance in my clubbing days. Those days are a bit of a blur iykwim. Night night.

Allie, wow at you freak dancing! I'd love to see that in action!

Lisa, to be honest, none of your OPK's look positive to me, but if I were to say any of them did, 22A and 24 look the closest. I think the CBFM might be the way to go. If not at least the digi OPKs. I've found both to be very accurate. Some of the cheaper ones haven't been as accurate for me. 

I imagine your friend is feeling a lot of shame having to accept help. $9000 a year for two people is definitely not enough. Poor guy.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Alex and I listen to the Happy Mondays. And the Stone Roses. Really good stuff! Haha @ Bez dancing...no, freak dancing is different. Let me find an example for you....
> 
> i am very impressed with you americans and your tastes in music.
> 
> bravo.Click to expand...


I can't take credit for that....Alex is British, and I was introduced to them when I was obsessed with Elijah Wood and listening to music he liked. My friend and I even baked a joint cake for his and my birthday. 


Good night, Nato! Sleep tight.


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie, wow at you freak dancing! I'd love to see that in action!

Well, I was 30 lbs lighter and not married. :haha:

Lisa, I think 22 looks the 'most' positive but I can't tell if it's positive. I can really relate to you and your cycles. Mine do the same thing....gear up to ov and then doesn't until really late. When my OPKS are positive they are darker than the control.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls.


----------



## NatoPMT

my first cycle after mc, i had 17 days of near positive opks, and i remember reading that my LH kept trying to ov, and failing so kept trying again and creating new surges. 

i would start temping dazed. I know its a pain, but if the opks arent showing clear signs, it will give you ammo. Your shorter cycles would indicate to me that some months everything is a bit more text book - but as hearty said, this cycle might be as well if the opks arent great quality - although i have always used IC ones and not had probs, but i dont tend to get longer cycles occasionally

haha i had to google elijah woods dob to make sure i understood that post allie


----------



## Allie84

LOL yeah I wasn't making 'special' brownies/cake or anything. :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Well, hubby said no to the CBFM. I will think about temping, but hubby said no to that at one point too. I think I'm SOL chicks!


----------



## msarkozi

Dazed - if it makes you feel any better, none of my OPK's were darker then the test line, and they were still positive. I even did the digital ones to make sure.


----------



## VGibs

Marie eve was born at 10:12 but she has not been weighed uet


----------



## msarkozi

holy shit that was quick Virginia!! Congratulations :hugs: I hope you and li'l miss are doing well


----------



## heart tree

:happydance: CONGRATS VIRGINIA!!!!


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: OMG, congrats Virginia!!!! :happydance: Holy crap, that was QUICK?!?! I'm looking forward to hearing more details. Awww, Marie Eve. :cloud9: Congratulations again! You're a mommy!!! :) :) :) 


I'm trying to wrap my head around the fact that you've showered, been to the hospital and given birth to a baby girl all while I've barely moved from the couch. Amazing!


2 Disco babies in one week, wow. Mel, you're next!!! :)


----------



## VGibs

8 lbs 12 oz And 4 hours of labor


----------



## heart tree

That's a big baby. How are you feeling?


----------



## Allie84

Woooo! :dance: Nice weight! I bet you're just elated and exhausted!


----------



## msarkozi

I am thinking Heulyn will go before me.....this monster doesn't want to move! :(

Virginia, 4 hours?! I am jealous! did you do it natural, or any drugs? I hope you are enjoying some bonding time with your daughter. I can't wait to see a picture of the princess.


----------



## Allie84

Who's Heulyn? :shrug:


----------



## msarkozi

She's been here since the start, but doesn't post that often....go to the first page and you will see :)


----------



## VGibs

All natural baby...and I didn't beg for drugs but the thought did cross my mind. I feel pretty good actually. I had a bunch of stitches but only because she is huge and her shoulders got stuck


----------



## heart tree

Can't wait to see a picture of her!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty and Nato OMG you guys seriously cracked me up, which right now is not a good thing cause laughing fits are PAINFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant listen to the song cause of the crap internet connection but this evening at home im gonna snuggle up with a cuppa and fast internet and will go back and read everything like a civilised human being!!!
I love that Dicso Biscoto was ecstasy!!!!!!!!!!!!! How hilarious is that? I cant wait for alex to get here so i can tell him!!!! He was a raver back in the late 80s early 90s. 
I LOVE U BOTH but living in greece and naming your kid amanda or lucy will be considered very pretentious lol! Lydia was stolen from me from a friend of Alex who baptised his baby last month so now we are thinking:
1.Ariadne
2.arianna
3. Lyda
4.Athena

Gongrats Virginia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congratulations Vgibs!!! Can't believe how quick that labour was, makes up for the crap going overdue, eh?!?

Two disco babies in one week! yay!

Vicky - My fav name on that list is Arianna. We have Adriana as one of our girls names, actually. Arianna is very pretty :)


----------



## sugarlove

hey you crazy girls! Nato where you on crack or E last night?:haha:

Huge congrats to Virginia. What a gorgeous name and what a big baby. Bet that hurt! Can't wait to see a pic!:happydance:

Nato love your mugs! I love Cath Kidston ones, and am slightly obsessed with all her stuff!

Hi to Dazed sorry you're not allowed a CBFM. Maybe you could buy one sneakily off ebay secondhand.

Allie you sound much more cheery hon. Are you feeling better?

Vicky so pleased you've had skin on skin contact with your LO and your names are all lovely! Can't wait to see a pic of her!:thumbup:

Hearty, I love the name Amanda. I also really like Lucy too. I love how all all your names been something! Mine is something like Ash tree!:growlmad:

PMSL at dicso biscotti!:haha: I remember the Madchaster scene Nato! I was a huge Stone Roses/Hapy Mondays fan. Music is shit these days, but maybe I'm just saying that cos _'m getting old!

I seem to have changed to italyics! Hey ho!

I'm off for Sunday dinner at my Mum's s I'm too lazy and too crap a cook to do my own!

Later!
x
_


----------



## LucyJ

Poping on really quickly havnt had time to read back but wanted to see if virgina had had her baby and she has Congratulations I am so so happy for you wow 4 hours and no drugs fantastic. Gorgeous name cant wait to see a pic of her :hugs:

Vicky gorgeous names.

Sugar I love cath kidston I have a huge thing for anything spotting so much so my niece will tell anyone that her auntie lucy loves spots and if they have anything spotty she warns them about me just in case I try and steal things which I honestly have never done. She so sweet and makes me laugh. 

Right must go love you all. 

Oh and Nato Lucy is a great name (even if I do say so myself). :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Congratulations Virginia :happydance:

Love all those names Vicky :hugs:

Two mini-disco divas in one week.....woo hoo we're on a roll!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Gibby!! Wow you are like a baby machine who feels no pain. Congratulations to you...thats just incredible news...photos?? i want photos of the new baby biscuits please. Both of you. 

I have just read that Amanda Holden has lost her baby at 7 months. What an unthinkable tragedy. 

Sugar, sometimes you just need an italic

Vic, i am looking a bit smug over here still. I choose Athen. My other internet name is Athen. I win!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Ok all caught up nato and hearty you girls crack me up. Nato love the mugs. I actually cant remember the last time I went dancing I think it may have been my hen night which was a couple years ago and I ended up at a&e. I used to love going out for a few drinks and a good dance when I was at uni we used to go out all the time midweek and weekends now one night out would finish me off that and Ive become a bit old as I would rather stay in with a good fillm andfew drinks (when I was drinking) then go round the pubs or have friends round for a meal.

Cant wait to see pic's of the new disco arrivals.

Nato I heard about amanda holden its so sad.


----------



## vickyd

Okey so none of the names i mentioned earlier count. While we were packing up from the hospital Alex told me that he loves the name Hero (pronounced completely diffferent in greek) and he finds the history behind it very romantic. I decided to let him choose as i feel like the last two years have been hard on him and he did everything he could to make our dream come true.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_and_Leander


----------



## yogi77

haven't fully caught up yet but woo hoo congrats to Vgibs!! 

Also, I love the name Lucy and it's always in my mind for a girls name!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, 3 out of the 4 names that Vicky chose are A names. Only one is an L name. 

I win.


----------



## heart tree

Damn it! I posted the same time Vicky and yogi posted. 

Yogi you just let Nato win. 

Vicky, Hero is an awesome name and very fitting. And an H name (after Hearty).


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi I think Lucy is a great name of course after me O:)

Vicky I think Hero is a perfect name for your little one its lovely.


----------



## Allie84

Good morning girls,

Awww I love Hero. :) I would love to hear how it's pronounced in Greek. Do you think I could find that online somewhere? And can you write out phonetically for us, Vicky? How are you doing today? I think it's sweet you let Alex choose the name. :hugs:

LOL @ Hearty and Nato fighting over her name.

Nice to see you Yogi, how are you doing?

Sugar, enjoy dinner at your mum's. I am feeling much better this weekend, thanks. I'm definitely not myself and have barely left the house but I'm closer than I was last week. I'm scared to go back to work tomorrow.

Lucy, have you seen the film yet? What did you think?


----------



## Allie84

I just took another HPT and boofn. The other day I was glad it was BFN but now that I'm feeling better I was hoping for a BFP. For a few seconds I actually believed it might be a BFP as well. I'm 10dpo I think. I guess it wasn't lucky cycle #7 for me.

I'm bored because it's snowing and Alex is watching the Liverpool-Chelsea match (he's a huge Liverpool fan) really loudly. And then I have to watch the Superbowl tonight. Sooo much sports in one day! I need a good book.


----------



## LucyJ

No I havnt seen it my friend had to cancel as her little girl was really poorly steve wouldnt go with me but to be fair his back was hurting so he didnt want to sit in the cinema watching a film we went and saw my niece instead been playing tiddlywinks.


----------



## Allie84

That's too bad Lucy! I hope Steve feels better soon. Tiddlywinks are fun, though. :)

According to the Wikipedia Hero is pronounced Hay-RAW.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry about the boofn Allie. Also sorry about all the sports you have to watch. I don't know which is worse. I'm not an American football fan at all. Luckily I married the only American man who doesn't watch it. Some years he hasn't even known who was in the Superbowl! We won't be watching it. :happydance:

Lucy sounds like you still had a good day. Make sure to see the film if you can. You'll love it.


----------



## Jaymes

Allie - pron. hay-RAW

Vicky - I had to look it up immediately! I love it!

VGibbs! CONGRATS! 

Nato & Amanda - LOL!

Happy Sunday everyone! I'm laying in Bed and playing online. I am also pretending to do laundry but have ignored the fact that I need to go switch it for about an hour now...
Love you people!


----------



## Jaymes

Of course I missed looking like the smart one... :( Oh well!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Jaymes! I'm laying around as well. I've been really lazy this weekend but I also have laundry and housework to do. :wacko: Right now it's half-time and Alex is even making me breakfast.


----------



## vickyd

Actually the pronounciation is more like ee-ro


----------



## NatoPMT

i really really like Hero, i looked it up on wiki and its lovely. The story is a real greek tragedy and everything. 

the pronunciation would be Hey-raw according to wiki (update: allie beat me to this. Oh, and Jaymes - stop beating me to things you lot. haha i am unsmart too). EDT: I could edit this out to say no you are wrong, its Ee-ro, but i might get caught out. 

I like Ee-ro even more. It sounds french, the french cant pronounce their H's. I love E names - all my baby names are E names

I still think Lucy should be the middle name. 

pmsl @ H name. Its even more tenuous than my claim to my other internet name being athen. 

Allie, John is watching the Liverpool Chelsea match too. I am joining in and booing Torres. The thug in me has been awoken. Tell Alex I am a blackpool fan. I dont need to say any more except 'double'

Sorry about the boofn. You are only 10dpo though (i know i know, it doesnt help when ppl say that to me either). 

Yo, yogi bear. I think, seeing as i was going to be your bump buddy that you should pick up the name challenge. Your baby could be Lucian or Lucy. I dont mind which. 

On the Cath Kidston, i have exhausted that little obsession. I have Kidston laptop case, ironing board cover, peg bag, plastic bag bag, apron and mugs - oh yes and i have a kidston quilt which i am really not over - i still heart that very much. Wedgwood is my current obsession. 

Where is bleu, and where is mone?


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Round, come and say hello - you are welcome. Especially if your real name is Lucy.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:
 

> the pronunciation would be Hey-raw according to wiki (update: allie beat me to this. Oh, and Jaymes - stop beating me to things you lot. haha i am unsmart too). EDT: I could edit this out to say no you are wrong, its Ee-ro, but i might get caught out.
> 
> I like Ee-ro even more. It sounds french, the french cant pronounce their H's. I love E names - all my baby names are E names
> 
> 
> Allie, John is watching the Liverpool Chelsea match too. I am joining in and booing Torres. The thug in me has been awoken. Tell Alex I am a blackpool fan. I dont need to say any more except 'double'
> 
> Sorry about the boofn. You are only 10dpo though (i know i know, it doesnt help when ppl say that to me either).
> 
> 
> where is bleu, and where is mone?


Cool, I like ee-ro better as well. All of my baby girl names are E names as well, Nato! It's such a femine and pretty letter. 

I relayed your message to Alex. He had explained the Torres debacle. He's calling him a little Judas.

bleu got her BFP and dissapeared. Maybe she thinks we'll bite now. Come back, bleu!


----------



## Jaymes

It is easy to disappear when you get the bfp... IMO somehow it makes you feel out of place. Then you feel somewhat out of place everywhere.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, did you say 'double' to Alex? and say a blackpool fan said it? <standsback>

haha at him calling Torres judas names. We should compare E name for our pretend baby girls.


----------



## sugarlove

Loving your LO's name Vicky!

Nato, I've got Cath Kidston purses, bedding, 2 handbags, weekend bag, cups, kitchenware, Ipod case, cushion covers and an umberella. I'm a CK whore!:haha: Rather liking Cecilia Birtwell stuff at the mo (from Boots). Got some socks and a vanity case for Xmas in her range!

Happy 12 weeks Yogibear!:happydance:

Balls to the boofn Allie. You're not out yet! 

I haven't been out properly for ages. I used to be a right clubber and now I've tuned into a boring old fart! A night out for me these days is walking 100 yards to our local! Looking forward to out disco meet though. It's going to be a race between you and me Nato as to who cries into their wine first! :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

bleu get your pregnant arse back in here. There are lots of preggos on this thread, balancing our neurotic unpreggoness with their neurotic preggoness. 

we can co-exist. we can bridge the gap. we can reach out. 

i am like the martin luther king of pregnancy


----------



## sugarlove

Slightly off topic, but would you fish that's 2 days out of date? Can't be with arsed to do owt with it today, but might make fishcakes with it tomorrow! It's smoked haddock (not that it will make much of a difference!)


----------



## NatoPMT

woo liverpool scored. 

omg im such an idiot, i have kidston bags and cushions too. i have bloody loads of her stuff. i am looking up this birtwell stuff right now. 

I am all about the nice bedding these days too - i got some designers guild bedlinen for christmas:
 



Attached Files:







darly-printed-bed-linen-main.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> bleu get your pregnant arse back in here. There are lots of preggos on this thread, balancing our neurotic unpreggoness with their neurotic preggoness.
> 
> we can co-exist. we can bridge the gap. we can reach out.
> 
> i am like the martin luther king of pregnancy

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh my god im gonna pop a stitch!


----------



## NatoPMT

i dunno sugar, but i dont understand fish. i have never eaten a haddock in my life

Not once. I have never eaten a prawn either.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> Allie, did you say 'double' to Alex? and say a blackpool fan said it? <standsback>
> 
> haha at him calling Torres judas names. We should compare E name for our pretend baby girls.

I did haha! He scowled and I had to ask what that even meant lol! I have just watched him jump and down in glee at the goal and Torres being sustituted.

Some of my E names of pretend baby girls are Evelyn, Ellie, Eilidh, Eve, and Eleanor. I used to like Emma until it got really popular...now it seems Evelyn is following suit and I've loved that name for years! I need to get pregnant before it reaches the top. What are your E names?


----------



## NatoPMT

that was a serious speech!!!! i was creating a friends, romans countrymen moment!! 

:rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Sugar im pretty sure its ok to eat tomorrow. I buy loads of fish and end up taking too long to cook them as well and ive never had food poisoning.

Nato is that a pic of your bed????? If so are you one of those obsessed with throw pillows???? are you constantly rearanging pollows???


----------



## Dazed

Woop Woop Virginia. Good Lawd that was fast.


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, I don't eat fish so I have no idea...can you freeze it? I have no idea.

Ooh, I'm excited for the Disco meet-up on your behalf. A word of experience...it might feel awkward for like 5 minutes and then it won't. I met a few online friends in California in 2003 that I knew from the Newsies fandom (don't ask) who also liked Lord of the Rings...anyways, I didn't know them as well as we all know eachother on a personal level AT ALL (all we talked about was pop culture) but it was super weird for a minute and then it was really, really cool, like we'd known eachother all our lives. I think this is very different though because we share alot and talk about our fanjitas.

Jaymes, we don't want preggos to feel out of place. It is a fact, I think, that preggos out number the non preggos on this thread now.


----------



## Jaymes

I love Eleanor, and you can call her Ellie too! It's not too popular either.

I think that we'll be calling ours Alexia, Lexi for short. I've loved that one for years! I may get crazy and change it later though...


----------



## Allie84

Omg Nato, I'm with Vicky, is that YOUR bed? If so that's awesome. Your home looks like it's out of a catalog.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Some of my E names of pretend baby girls are Evelyn, Ellie, Eilidh, Eve, and Eleanor. I used to like Emma until it got really popular...now it seems Evelyn is following suit and I've loved that name for years! I need to get pregnant before it reaches the top. What are your E names?

oo lovely 

I love Eve, it was on my list but has dropped off now. and youve put 'evelyn' in my head now (i promise not to use it)

i gotta think of names i like without E's. Boys names are much harder. I have one boys E name but im keeping that one quiet as its very unusual, and i like Frankie too. I only have 2 boys names.


----------



## Jaymes

LOL! at the bedding! My House needs some serious decorating if that is the decor you all live with!

For boy E names I <3 Elijah and Evan...


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, I forgot Eloise! That was one my list as well. I love French names. I like Elsie too but Alex said no that one flat out.
Edit: I don't have any boys names at all...in my mind I can only see myself having girls. I need to think of some boys names as well! 



Jaymes, I like your baby name. :)


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh lexie is really cute - Steven Gerrard (captain of Liverpool who Allies husband supports) has a daughter called Lexie

nooo you loonies, thats the photo off the designers guild website. My husband has a habit of forceably ejecting any surplus pillows from our bed. 

sugar, we will have a race to the first drunken tears. I bet i win. Fanjita talk is a bit of a leveller isnt it.


----------



## sugarlove

Right I'm taking the risk with the fish. I know who to blame if I get poisoned Vicky!:haha:

Nato that bedding is gorg!

I adore the name Eva and Elle too. I also like Ava and Alive. It's the E's and A's for me!

Allie, I'll be the one edging away from Nato and making my excuses after 5 mins when I realise what a nutter she is in real like too! Ha ha!


----------



## sugarlove

OMG I just read back and realise that I put the name Alive! I meant Alice!:dohh:


----------



## Jaymes

Right now my bed is nothing but a surplus of pillows... There are so many on my side that My DH can't touch me at all at night. Gets really inconvenient for him at times... LOL.

I love that I can talk to you all about fanjitas and such, but I had a girl from work mention that she got hemorrhoids, and I was so grossed out/embarrassed... I seriously can't imagine talking to anyone in my life right now (besides my sister) about any of the things that I can freely talk to you all about! I LOVE that about you guys!

Right, I am off for a bit to stuff my face and finally switch the laundry...


----------



## NatoPMT

a psychodynamic counsellor would read right into that typo sugar

oi stop calling me a nutter before you meet me. after you meet me you can do that.


----------



## vickyd

Damn and i thought Alive was such an original name!!


----------



## heart tree

You are all nutters! I went to take a shower and look what you all have been up to. I don't eat fish Sugar, not sure what you should do. 

E names are lovely. Tim's niece is Eleanor. My brother is Eamon. That's a boy E name. 

Love that bedding Nato. Seriously, is that your bed? 

Jaymie you have me doing laundry now. Damn you. 

I want to meet up! I want to meet up! Come to Cali! We're wearing shorts today!


----------



## heart tree

Oh and bleu is at the beach telling her hubby they are pregnant. Nit sure when she was coming back.


----------



## Allie84

In my head I read Alive with a Spanish accent like Ah-leev-eh. It sounded good to me haha. 

Oh, it looks like it's out of a catalog because it IS. :haha:

I would be a bit remiss at the hemmoroid talk as well, Jaymes, by a co-worker.


----------



## heart tree

Oops missed the bit where Nato said it wasn't her bed. My husband hates excess pillows too. 

I think I like Alive. Especially with a Spanish accent!


----------



## NatoPMT

sugar made up a name, and everyone loves it. We really are all nutters

ahh yes, bleu is dropping baby bombshells - how lovely. i will let her off not being here then. 

coming from blackpool, i know loads of eamonns as most people from the north west coast have some irish heritage. 

i have irish heritage, thats where i get my green eyes and potato legs from


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha! I have Irish heritage too. My mother's maiden name is Flanagan. I have blue eyes and potato legs. My husband has Irish green eyes. I want a green eyed baby. 

My brother has an Irish and Spanish name because his father was my Spaniard step father. His full name is Eamon Jose. Eamon / Eamonn is a very unusual name in the US.


----------



## NatoPMT

i am expecting my pretend baby to have green eyes. otherwise i will blame john. i will blame myself if the poor kid has potato legs. You got the potato leg gene too - sympathies. 

i know i shouldnt laugh at peoples names, but the juxtaposition of eamon and jose made me giggle. There are some amazing green eyes in the spanish population - i used to know a spanish fella called Raoul who's eyes were so green, and his skin dark that he looked like a werewolf

I think the irish population has the largest percentage of green eyes though

heres mine:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9012.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## heart tree

Gorgeous green eyes! I'll be really mad if my pretend baby doesn't get green eyes. I've already threatened Tim. 

You can giggle at my brother's name. It's really kind of funny. There was a president of Ireland with an Irish mother and Spanish father. Eamon de Valera. That's where my parents got their inspiration from.


----------



## sugarlove

Mal just rolled his eyes at me when I said we were calling our pretend baby Alive Hewitson! I think it does have quite a ring to it!:haha:
Nato what piercing green eyes you have. Mine are hazel and I want green!


----------



## Dazed

I've got green eyes too, but I have a feeling our baby will end up with blue eyes. Blonde hair will probably be there too. I have baby names, but I'm not giving them up unless people promise not to use them.


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, lovely green eyes, Nato.

Alex and I both have blue eyes so that's what I'm counting on. If they're not blue Alex will wonder if I had an affair with the milkman.


----------



## sugarlove

Right I'm off to watch paranormal activity. Seen it before but arse all else on and can't bear to see Holly's smug preggo face on dancing on ice!


----------



## msarkozi

no worries Allie, blue is the dominant eye color, so you will have your blue eyed baby :)


----------



## Dazed

Blue eyes run in both my hubbys family and my family. I'm the only one with green eyes.


----------



## LucyJ

I'm loving all the names. I like it sugar!! We dont have a lot of choice as steve and I dont agree on many names we have one name picked out for a boy and two girls name although I think if we have a little girl we know what she will be called I've had it picked out for years bit of a story behind it.

Gorgeous eyes nato, I have a weird's eyes there sort of a colour mix.

Enjoy sugar I'mm watching dancing on ice love it would love to be able to ice skate but I agree about holly w and emma b I find her irritating too.


----------



## NatoPMT

oo can you show us our weird eyes Lucy? my niece has those too

Dazed, you can post the names up then edit them out. I have mine down now, so no need to nick anyone elses. I promise i wont. Or just pm them to me, i am so nosey

Blue is a recessive gene, so they couldnt possibly be anything other than blue eyed babies Allie. 

if they were another colour, i would be questioning you about the milkman too

mine have flecks of brown in, and john has hazel eyes, so we could have green eyed, or brown eyed babies. I dont _think_ we could have anything else, because i dont have the blue eyed gene.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> Blue eyes run in both my hubbys family and my family. I'm the only one with green eyes.

hmm. maybe i do have the blue eyed gene then. I though that if you have green eyes, you only have green eyed genes - and if you have blue eyes, you only have blue eyed genes. Sometimes, people swear my eyes are blue and will not have that they arent blue. They SO arent blue. Theres 2 people that are very vocal about me having blue eyes, and i cant be arsed arguing. Maybe i do have the blue eyed gene though

what are your parents eye colours Dazed?


----------



## LucyJ

My camara needs to be charged but will try and take a picture of my eyes tomorrow just for you Nato!

My youngest nephew has blue eyes but his mum and dad both have brown eyes strange!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Just another thought since we're talking about genes. 
My Mum has red hair, Dad dark hair, I have dark hair and Mal has dark hair.
Does that mean I have a high chance of red hair baby or will it probably be dark? :hugs:

I was thinking about this in the middle of my film!


----------



## NatoPMT

You prob have a 25% chance of a red haired baby as you defo have the red haired gene - but only if Mal does too. Does he have a red beard? 

Me and John both have the red haired gene. My hair has some red in it and i have green eyes, and john has one or 2 bright red hairs on his head - so we have a 25% chance


----------



## msarkozi

there is a page in my pregnancy book that says about the eye genes...if you remind me later, I will scan that part in and post it.


----------



## heart tree

Dazed I won't take your baby names. Promise! I don't have any picked out. I can't bring myself to pick names until I know I'm having a baby. 

My father and grandmother have red hair. I'm kind of a strawberry blond but definitely not red. Tim's side is all brown hair. Well he used to be brown, now he's mostly grey!


----------



## sugarlove

Nato Mal does not have a red beard!:haha: He's grey with some back bits left!

I'm pretty dark brown with some auburn bits in it. I've sort of forgotten as I highlight it blonde now!


----------



## Sparkly

Loving the name Hero(ee-ro) and the meaning behind it...lovely.
Your eye is lush nato......do you have just the one? :haha:

Lots of gene talk, and baby names. My son's girlfriend is called Eloise and I love that name (we call her Ella though) but I do love french names, as some of you know I named my angel Amelie. My eyes and hair are dark brown, my son looks nothing like me though, he is a blue eyed, blonde, his father's double! Glenn's eye's are gorgeous a mix of green/blue/grey they change colour depending on the light that's hitting them. I think it's only fair that my next baby look more like me though....yep..ah ha! lol!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to Virginia! :)

Quick question... Was anyone else's loss similar to mine, as in ~10 weeks and natural? I've had 2 ultrasounds to verify I didn't retain any tissue, but I'm still getting cramping and bleeding. It had tapered off, but then came back after my transabdominal U/S on Fri. Its Sun, and it remains. I don't want unnecessary medical intervention if this is normal. But, I don't want to ignore something that needs to be checked out. Any ideas?

P.S. In my skimming... We don't have any embies frozen, so we're back at square one with egg collection and all the rest.


----------



## Sparkly

I didn't reach 10 weeks of course Megg, but I continued to cramp and bleed for around a week after my loss :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Like Sparkly said, I didn't reach 10 weeks, but I continued to bleed and cramp for a few days after. I believe it is completely normal.


----------



## heart tree

Megg I reached 10 weeks and although I had a D&C, the pain was unbearable for many days. At one point I was convinced I had an infection and called the doctor. They assured me it was just my uterus shrinking down to normal size. I didn't have an infection nor did I have retained tissue. I bled for about 3 weeks after that one and the pain lasted about a week. The following two weeks weren't as painful, but I would get sharp jabs every now and again. I was told that if I didn't have a fever and if I wasn't soaking through a pad an hour, then I was ok. Turns out they were right, but I had a hard time believing them at the time.


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies! We are home safe and sound! Albeit very very sore and I can barely sit here to type this. I plan on a full detailed report after some rest and pain meds LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Megg the only natural loss I had was an early one at about 4 weeks I bleed for about 10 days after it and had a lot of cramping. My losses at 9 weeks and 12 weeks were both missed miscarriage and I had erpc for both of them.

It could be your uterus contracting back to its normal shape. Is the bleeding heavy? If it suddenly gets heavier and the cramps get worse it could be an infection.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg I reached 10 weeks and although I had a D&C, the pain was unbearable for many days. At one point I was convinced I had an infection and called the doctor. They assured me it was just my uterus shrinking down to normal size. I didn't have an infection nor did I have retained tissue. I bled for about 3 weeks after that one and the pain lasted about a week. The following two weeks weren't as painful, but I would get sharp jabs every now and again. I was told that if I didn't have a fever and if I wasn't soaking through a pad an hour, then I was ok. Turns out they were right, but I had a hard time believing them at the time.

You just described it exactly... Thank you. At least that makes me more comfortable with just taking something for the pain and hoping it goes away sooner than later. Thank you so much for responding so quickly. I'm also having a hard time believing it right now... :hugs:



LucyJ said:


> Megg the only natural loss I had was an early one at about 4 weeks I bleed for about 10 days after it and had a lot of cramping. My losses at 9 weeks and 12 weeks were both missed miscarriage and I had erpc for both of them.
> 
> It could be your uterus contracting back to its normal shape. Is the bleeding heavy? If it suddenly gets heavier and the cramps get worse it could be an infection.

I imagine that's all it is. The bleeding is much like medium flow... nothing unbearable. The cramps are hideous though. Perhaps it just took a couple of days before the contracting down to normal began... I imagine a loss is confusing to the body... so maybe it only just worked out on Fri what it needed to do.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Sparkly :wave: I love Ella short for Eloise. 

Hi Megg, :hugs: Although I also didn't make 10 weeks, I bled and cramped for a few days after. After the initial horrible bleeding episodes where I had the mc, it was like a bad period. So sorry you're going through this. 

AFM, I just put in my absence for work tomorrow. I was feeling so good laying around so I suggested we go shopping. Within a few minutes I was all light headed and dizzy. I burst into tears. This is exactly what has been happening to me at work, and at the doctors...but I keep telling myself, they checked me over at the Drs. while I was feeling this way and my vitals were all fine. :( I just hate it. I wasn't feeling anxious at all, and then it just hit me. I think I'm going to see if I can get signed off from work for a few days as the thought of going through this at work again is unbearable. I'm so mad, I thought I was 'cured.' :cry:

On a semi plus side, I weighed myself and I've lost 5 lbs this week as I've been too anxious to eat properly.

Ooh, I hope everyone that has any chance to has red headed babies. I love red heads sooo much. As hubby is a ginger I'm really hoping our baby is.

Gibs, welcome home. Sorry you're in pain. Get some meds quick! Are we going to get a photo of Marie soon? No pressure, I know you're just home from the hospital.


----------



## sugarlove

Meggs I lost at 7 weeks naturally and bled heavily and had ghastly cramps for about 10 days in total. I hope it stops soon for you poppet.

Allie sorry you've had another turn. Is there no way you can get signed off sick for a few weeks? A couple of days here and there is prob not going to do you any good. You need some proper time off to chill out and recover, otherwise the panic attacks might get worse.
I would suspect you're flooded with adrenalin at the mo, and it's not going down after the attacks. Have you tried swimming? That's good for getting rid of it, but calming the mind too.
Well done on the 5lb, but not a nice way to lose it!:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Megg after my last two mcs, the pain and bleeding didn't start for a few days. It was so different than my first one where the pain was immediate. I actually googled it to see if it was normal. Sure enough it was. Sometimes the pain won't set in right away. Other times it comes on immediately. I found out that the further along you are the greater the pain because your uterus has stretched that much more. I think what you are experiencing is normal. Just try to take it easy and load up on pain meds. 

Allie sorry for the dizziness coming back. Good idea to take some time off from work. At least it served some purpose and helped you shed some pounds, but I'd rather see you 5 pounds heavier and not anxious. Have you thought about talking to a therapist? I think CBT (cognitive behavioral therapy) would be perfect for you.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. I see a therapist every few weeks but it's not CBT. She actually doesn't help my anxiety at all because whenever I tell her my symptoms she tells me to a see a doctor! I've already seen 3 in the past week, and am seeing a cardiologist on Thursday. Not to mention all of the times I've seen the gynocologist and endocrinologist in the past few months. 

I will definitely try swimming. I feel ready to try to anything right now. I looked up the Family Medical Leave Act to see if I'm eligible to take more time off work but I haven't worked enough hours for the school district. 

ETA my biggest fear right now is being unable to cope with work and losing my job. Alex was such a sweetie and calmed my fears...he said he'd be okay if that happened, and that we'd get health insurance through his job, etc. It made me feel much better. 

Ahahaha!! I'm currently waiting for my parents to get here for the Superbowl and our DirectTV (satellite) just went out....the screen is playing elevator music and apologizing for the interruption.


----------



## Jaymes

Megg, This is what I wrote after mine...  I bled for a couple of weeks off and on. You don't have to read, it explains in full detail my loss.


I have green(ish) eyes too... I had hoped for a green eyed baby, but DS got brown from Daddy and DD got blue... Both his sister and my sisters are blue, but I like to tell people it was the milkman.
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5172/5423146960_6ec56b07d9_s.jpg


----------



## sugarlove

Don't forget to buy a relaxation cd Alllie and try and do it every day.

I've been doing mine a lot lately as I'm anxious as hell about the lap on Wed. I'm terrified of not waking up from the anasthetic or what hideous thing they're going to find! I get anxious breathing as one of my major symptoms. Doesn't turn into a full blown panic attack anymore, but I breathe from my upper chest and it makes me feel peculiar. I just try and ignore it!

Lucy, did your lap hurt?


----------



## heart tree

It is a therapists duty to tell a client to see a doctor whenever there are physical symptoms. Now that you have, maybe she can work with you on some relaxation techniques. If not, you might want to find a new therapist who is better versed in anxiety issues. If nothing else, maybe you could download some relaxation exercises on your iPod, assuming you have one. 

I hope your tv starts working again! Is your mom coming over? How are things between you guys?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks again girls. I will take your advice for sure! :hugs:

Superbowl came back on...darn it...LOL. Yes, both parents are here and things are going pretty well so far.


----------



## heart tree

Jaymes, your eye looks greenish blue to me. Very pretty!

Hope you are having fun Allie! To my dismay, Tim is watching the Superbowl. I just talked to my mother on the phone and am going to read. I just don't understand that game at all.


----------



## grandbleu

Wow three days gone and I've missed so much! I've skimmed a lot but feel pretty much caught up :) Hi to everyone! :wave:

CONGRATULATIONS to the new mommas *Vicky* and *Vgibs*!

Was there name suggestions being asked for??? Well shall I mention *Elizabeth* as a beautiful and very nickname friendly name...oh and it's mine:winkwink:

*Nato* - I'm here I'm here...I didn't abandon you and to be honest with absolutely no symptoms and being so early and not even ticker worthy yet I don't really feel pregnant...I'm sticking it out here so no worries. Just had a wee mini weekend with OH and dropping baby bombshells LOL (more on that later) - beautiful green eyes...my mom has lovely light green eyes.

*Dazed* - I'm like you...I have some potential names picked out but I keep them a secret for two reasons...one, people like to give opinions and usually negative about names you've picked (not talking about Discoers but in general) and two, I don't want to give them away just like you. Actually a third reason but I feel like I might jinx my baby...so secret they shall remain. 

*Sugar* - Yikes Paranormal Activity - I can't even watch the trailer without looking between my fingers (my coping method for horror movies!) You are one brave lady :)

*Allie* - All my blue-eyed friends (both partners) always have blue-eyed babies so I'm sure you are pretty much guaranteed lovely blue eyed peeper babies. So sorry you are still anxious I definitely recommend swimming as well...therapy in the water...nobody bothers you and it's so rhythmic and calming. 

*Hearty* - I know you aren't picking out names but did you pick them out when you were younger??? In the 80's my girls would have been name Tina and Trisha...oh how times have changed. 

*Megg* - I lost my baby at 12 weeks naturally in much the way you did. Super suddenly with no warning and it was all over very quick and painfully. After that I had to take methergine for 3 days (12 pills) to make me cramp more (how lovely...just what I wanted) and they sent me home. No D&C and after 5 days no more bleeding. I had an U/S one week after which like you showed no tissue. I didn't have bleeding or spotting until my next period. I am thinking the drug they gave me really pushed everything out in those 5 days and that's why I didn't have any extended bleeding or spotting after. HTH

*AFM*: OH finally knows the big news...totally came out of left field for him and the delivery kind of went balls up (I will update my journal now with all the delicious details). Unfortunately OH still has my digi camera because he's working away the next couple days so I will put up photos in my journal when he gets back on Thursday. He's really surprised (this was a very sucky cycle in terms of PMA and BD action...really didn't think it would happen this time around) and happy but we are both subdued compared to last time. (I'm of course over the moon excited but I go from gleeful to scared to numb to happy to roller coaster ride of emotions...)

Just took a picture with the computer - this is the little hat I gave OH this weekend with a little heart card and a message that shall remain secret but it's an inside joke between us. 

Spoiler


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed, you can post the names up then edit them out. I have mine down now, so no need to nick anyone elses. I promise i wont. Or just pm them to me, i am so nosey

ALL my genetically linked family has blue eyes. My mom is adopted so I have a feeling it comes from somewhere in there.
Girl - Ella Nichole (my pick)
Boy - Maveric Hayden (hubbys pick)

Bleu - Thats is such a cute way of telling him


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Dazed*! He has a thing for masks and has a panda one so I bought this little had thinking they could take walks together with their masks LOL!

Beautiful names - really! Don't worry not stealing them :winkwink:


----------



## Dazed

Thanks

I actually don't know how I would tell hubby this time. Last time I bought a onezie and put it in gift bag and gave it to him. I feel like I jinxed it all by doing that. I may just leave the test where he can see it or flat out tell him this time, whenever it is.


----------



## VGibs

Heres some pics ladies!

Spoiler



Her little face was super bruised because she came sooooo fast!


----------



## grandbleu

*Vgibs* - thanks for sharing - she looks very healthy and big...her bruises should be gone in no time...what a journey she had. I guess when she was ready she was really ready. I hope you are feeling well and enjoying your OH and daughter!


----------



## Dazed

Awwwww


----------



## MinnieMone

Hello lovely ladies...

firstly congratulations to Vgibs and Vicky! Fantastic news. Love the name ee-ro!

Grandbleu - so pleased for your BFP - remember you were worried that you hadn't stayed legs up long enough! just goes to show eh.

You have all been so chatty I've only skimmed... but will say as far as baby names goes our first choice for a girl is also Eleanor (after my best friend who died when we were at school), ooh hope I can still use it!? but I also love Elodine, Edie, Evie, Ella, Manon, Freya, Maisie, Poppy, Marley and Willow. 

My favourite boys names are Barnaby, Rafferty and Jago but Mart couldn't stop laughing for about 10 minutes when I told him and said he would be beaten up with a name like that in Redcar, so we've chosen something we both love (which I'm keeping secret, as I WILL have a boy!) ha.

I've managed to be unsuccessful with ALL the jobs I've gone for which has really hit my confidence, I'm beginning to lose all faith now I will find contract work and may just have to bite the bullet and go permanent again.

I'm CD13 and back on the metformin this month so we shall see, it's the longest we have ever gone without getting pregnant and the big 45 is looming, so i'm not hopeful. Pretty crap all round really which is why I've been lying low. Still we are going for it and fingers crossed, I'm not about to quit yet, there's still eggs in this old dog yet!

Megg - hoping you can start your cycle again soon, have you heard back from the clinic yet?

Sugar - Have you ever been prescribed ponstan? It's the only thing that stops the pain for me each period, apart from a valium and double vodka (but that's just wrong!) so don't follow that example. 

Does anyone know when Lucy's scan is today?

Rhia - how are you sweetie?

ok had better dash, Mart is cooking lunch at the fire alarm has gone off for the 2nd time. he's clearly burning something.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Minne* - I know I was so despondent this cycle...legs not up enough...no BD on Oday...arguments galore...it really is true that it only takes one swimmer! :)

*PS.* I also watched that video posted on here about the race for the egg and that definitely made my PMA plummet...awesome video but yikes it's a rough journey for those sperm.

Sorry about the jobs not working out...I would blame it on the economy and not you...seriously this is a hard climate to be looking for a job in. Much luck to you this cycle...it's seems to be when PMA hits the lowest life has a surprise for us. Hope your lunch isn't too burnt!


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, Virginia!!! :)

The pain meds are amazing, actually. I was using Tylenol... old habits. But, then realized I could be taking something else and was quite happy when I switched to ibuprofen. The pain and bleeding both ease a lot when I'm on it. Maybe the anti-inflammatory bit helps in the shrinking? I dunno. But, it saved my life. When I posted yesterday, it was through a flood of tears and gritted teeth. Its not that the pain was SO bad, but just the constant reminder. I just wanted it to stop so much. I'm going to try and stay ahead of it now though.

Thank you all so much for sharing your stories with me! I appreciate the help! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Lucy, i await photo of weird eyes. I am looking forward to it. 

Sugar, lots of men have some red tinge to their beard, if he has no red tinge to it, theres a chance he doesnt have the red haired gene at all and that its therefore impossible for you to have a red haired baby. Your grandchildren might still have red hair as there would be a good chance your red gene would still be passed down heterozygously. There's a 50% chance of you passing the red gene to your children even if Mal has no red gene. 

Sparkly, Amelie is such a pretty name. Do you have any french family? I have french cousins and italian cousins. You have a much higher chance of your next baby having brown eyes than blue..your time will come!

Hi Megg, big hug

I found this site really helpful in trying to work out what to expect:

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/firstdays.htm

I got to 11 weeks but opted for erpc as i had been contracting on and off for a week so don't have any personal experience to offer you. I didnt have any pain after the erpc. 

Gibby, i saw your fb pics, wow that baby is a whopper. No wonder you cant sit down!! Hope youre healing well. Ahh update: just seen your spoiler pics - poor bebe!! that mustve been scary for her. I bet being born is proper scary actually. 

Allie - ach that sounds awful. But sort of yay for stress induced weight loss

Here's some stuff on B complex....they often position anxiety as a _symptom_ of various b deficiencies, but anxiety can in itself _cause_ deficiency so it can be cyclical. 

https://www.depression-guide.com/vitamin-b-deficiency.htm

https://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0ISW/is_255/ai_n7637387/

I think that you need an outlet to talk about how you feel (PLEASE use us!!!) and swimming and B complex to support it. I do think your therapist is right to point you to the drs, but it might feel like a cop out when your relationship with the therapist hasnt been the most effective. They thought i had MS, but it really was just severe stress for me, but its so physical for what you imagine to be a emotionally generated issue but your thoughts generate adrenalin and cortisol production - thats where the swimming might help. Dont worry if you cant go though, it might just mean we have to do more disco biscuit derail sessions instead. 

If you have the red haired gene, you have a 75% chance of a red haired baby!! If you dont, you have a 0% chance though unfortunately. You might get a strawberry blonde baby that you have to call Amanda. 

Jaymes your eyes are all sorts of colours!! They are a bit like my nieces.I would call them blue and brown from that pic though, but i know its hard to pick green eyes up on camera

Sugar - im a bit confused by what you are having - its not a lap and dye is it? I _think_ i have read for lap and dye that you should take a few nurofen an hour before, but i think you are having a laparoscopy?

this might be useful, although it sounds like its for a treatment lap rather than investigative one

https://www.endo-resolved.com/laparoscopy_advice.html

Welcome back bleu!! That whole baby names in the 80's comment reminded me i wanted to call my babies Jessica and Rebecca when i was 15. Not that i wanted babies when i was 15. Thats scary, one day you might not like the name you chose. Its like getting a tattoo. Sort of. 

I'm sorry that the fear has taken away what should be a really happy, optimistic time for you. Enjoy the happiness when it happens. I cant wait to see the rest of the pics! Time for journal stalking. 

Dazed: lovely names!! another E name too. Proven by this thread to be better than E numbers. Yes, sounds like your green eyes have found a way through your mum's genes


----------



## NatoPMT

oh yes, i wanted to watch that video, anyone know approx what page it is on / what date it was posted ?


----------



## NatoPMT

who wants to see John's advert. 

here ya go. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhm3sIZiaz4


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls I'm here been sort of a crazy day steve has ended up taking the day off as we had such a bad night last night I got about 20mins worth of sleep and he dozed of and on but not good quality so we went for breakfast after our scan and a wonder round the shops and now I feel shattered!!

Well its good news all went well. I've put the whole expereince under a spoiler for those that want to read.


Spoiler
We got there bang on time and I was a nervous wreck serious lack of sleep and just wanted to throw up. Had to go and do paper work as always same old has anything changed? how have you felt? etc etc then we were told wouldnt be long and dawn would call us in I was so glad dawn was doing it again so we went in to that room same room we've been so many times before onto the bed got myself ready and grabbed hold of steves hand as always I look at him which Im glad as he said dawn pulled a funny face and he thought it was bad news but nope are little one was doing great it was so so amazing I cant tell you our little one was wriggling away in fact it took a while for dawn to be able to get a picture as out little one wouldnt stay still but we did get a pic with a leg in the air but still it was the most amazing thing I have ever see :cloud9: For the first time I acutally left thinking this is it this is our forever baby and I feel so blessed and so lucky after everything we've been through is it really true we are going to get our forever baby!! Will post a picture in my journal shortly for those that want to see but dont feel you have to I know it can be hard seeing scan pic's anyway love you all loads.


----------



## NatoPMT

that bought a tear to mine eye - Luce, looks like you have your forever baby!! sniffle


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> Hi Megg, big hug
> 
> I found this site really helpful in trying to work out what to expect:
> 
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/firstdays.htm

I second this site *Megg*...it was amazing for validating my feelings...Also I have an essay written by a woman (and writer) after she suffered an M/C - she explained a lot of my feelings in a way I couldn't that was really helpful...let me know and I'll PM you or I can post it on this thread since it might help everyone actually...I read it every couple of months. 

*Nato* - I didn't know you were the *Gene* *Queen*! Can I ask you a question then...OH has baby Blues...I have Brown (flecks of Green if you look in the light) just like my sister and brother. My mom has light Green (her mom and dad both Blue) and my dad has Brown (but his sister and mom both have Blue and his dad Brown). OH's mom and dad have Blue and his brother has Blue. Are you confused yet?:haha: So what will petitbleu/petiterose have???


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - I'm crying tears of joy for you along with *Nato* - that is such a beautiful scan story...so happy for the three of you!:kiss:


----------



## NatoPMT

Bleu - i had to write out a whole family tree for you then. My head hurts.

You are heterozygous and your oh is homozygous, so you have a 50% chance of brown and a 50% chance of light coloured eyes (possibly made up of a 25% chance of blue, 25% chance of blue / green). The green eyed gene is not fully predictable as its a mutation of a blue eyed gene - and im not sure if it turns itself on and off ie from green back to blue, so to be safe i predict a 50% chance of light eyes.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for the info, ladies. I'll read a bit later! :hugs:

P.S. Blue eyes here... Hubby's are hazel.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls. Lucy, fab news I'm so happy for you!:happydance:Will pop into your journal to see pic!

Sparkly, love Amelia. That's one of my names too! Dazed, so is Ella!

Bleu will pop into your journal. So pleased for you.:thumbup: My middle name is Elizebeth, so I agree it's an excellent name!:haha:

Hearty, balls to the jobs! I echo what Bleu said, and also add that's you haven't been looking for that long. Stop feeling worthless and come out with the Discoers! :hugs:
Is Martin from Redcar? I went to Uni in Teesside, so I know those parts well. I love Barnaby, it's so cute!

Viriginia, jesus she's a whopper and totally adorable! I was 9lb 5 when I was born and my Mum's 5ft 3. Ouch!

Megg hope you're feeling better today sweetie. It's still very early days and I'd imagine you'll be crying off and on for a while yet. Come on here as much as you need to.:hugs:

Nato, thanks for the info on ginger genes! Mal doesn't have a beard, but if he did, I'm pretty sure it would be grey tinged with with black! Nice vid. What job does John do? I bet you get invited to some nice dos! I'm jealous!

I'm booked in for a laparoscopy, dye and hysteroscopy on Wednesday. I'm bloody terrified and have just packed my stuff. Think I said I was moving in with my Mum to be pampered after the op in case mad dog jumps on my stomach! Even though the op said it was diagnostic, I thought they removed anything there and then, but a mate off BNB who's just had the same thing done at same hospital hasn't and has to go back for a f/up in 6 weeks. I'm not impressed, but too worried to try and do anything about it!:growlmad:

:hugs:to everyone else
x


----------



## grandbleu

This is the essay that helped me after my M/C and I still love it and read it even today. Here it is for anybody and everybody who would like to look at it.


Spoiler
Eighteen Attempts At Writing About a Miscarriage

Alice Bradley

I was alone with the doctor when I found out. I had come in for an emergency appointment because that morning Id happened to notice the tiniest of smears on my toilet paper, a light brown smudge. Scott had asked if he should come with me, but Id said no; it was nothing. If I hadnt glanced down at the paper, I wouldnt have known. I was eleven weeks along. There had been no problems before this. It was my second pregnancy. I knew that strange fluids and sensations were the order of the day. Who goes to the doctor because of a smudge she can barely see? I called and said, Im sure its nothing. Im sure Im being silly. I should just calm down, right? 
Its probably nothing, the nurse on call had said, but come in, just for your peace of mind. 

Im sure Im not the only woman out there who has a problem with the word miscarriage. It sounds like a mistake I made: Whoopsie, I dropped the baby. I was carrying her all wrong. Forgive me. But what are the alternatives? I lost the baby? How bad a mother do you have to be to misplace a baby whos inside you? The baby died is a little too direct for most people. And lets not be dramatic about it; it wasnt quite a baby yet. Almost. But not yet. 

The doctor  she wasnt my regular doctor, just the one on call the day I rushed in for my peace-of-mind ultrasound  said that nothing Id done could have caused this miscarriage. That was the first thing she said after shed told me the baby was gone. It hadnt even occurred to me that it might have been something I had done, so my mind raced with the possibilities. Had I done something wrong? How many ways could I blame myself for this? 

The very first thing the doctor said was Im so sorry. I didnt understand. What was she sorry about? Was she sorry that the ultrasound machine wasnt working correctly? Wasnt that the reason the baby hadnt seemed to be doing much of anything? But of course I did understand. I knew perfectly well. After she left the room, I called Scott and repeated her words: Im so sorry. The nurse brought in a cup of water and said sorry again to me as I sobbed and sobbed, and I apologized back for making so much noise. We echoed, I am sure, a chorus of voices throughout time saying the same thing for the same reasons. Im so sorry, so so sorry. So many voices apologizing for something none of us have any reason to be sorry about. Im looking right at you, God, you jerk. 

The doctor gave me the news while the ultrasound wand was still inside me. That alone can be traumatic. You are not supposed to be given bad news while you are being penetrated. To the doctors reading this: remove the well-lubricated instrument before you tell the patient her baby is dead, especially if you care at all about her ever having sex again. Thats a tip for you. Youre welcome. 

Someone told me about the Jizo bodhisattva in Buddhism, who serves as a guide for lost and unborn children. A few days after the miscarriage I found that I couldnt cry  I needed to, but when I tried, I could manage only a dry whimper, which was unattractive as well as unsatisfying. So I went online to search for a Jizo to purchase. A little moon-faced icon to hold, I thought, would surely bring on the tears. But most of the statues I found were jolly, roly-poly ivory figures  completely wrong for the occasion. Then I found the Jizo I needed: a four-inch-high cast-iron statue, his hands clasped, his eyes cast down. Small, dark, tasteful. He showed up, and instantly I hated him. But I cant get rid of him, so he sits on my dresser, inviting my wrath. He is hard and cold, no matter how long I press him between my palms, and he leaves my hands smelling like blood. He seems the right weight for bashing in someones skull. Ive tried to think of him as my ally, but he just feels like the worlds crappiest consolation prize: Hey, you lost a baby, but at least you can have this iron cudgel. I told all this to a particularly contented Buddhist friend of mine, who laughed and said the Buddha would approve of me hating him, that he could handle it. Yeah, well, I hate you too, I said, and she laughed some more. 

At the moment I found out I had miscarried  April 28, 2008, 2:15 P.M.  time itself split into two paths. The timeline I was supposed to follow veered one way, and I went in the other, ridiculous direction, this road down which I wouldnt have a baby in November. I shouldnt even be writing this, you see, because Im not supposed to be here. Two roads diverged, and I took the one I didnt want to travel, because the other had a ROAD CLOSED sign across it. I continue farther and farther down this road, and the longer I go, the angrier I get. But, of course, theres no way back. 

What I did that may have caused this: I ran for the train. I drank a Coke. I had a sip of coffee. I had two sips of wine. I ate way too many cookies. I didnt eat enough fruits and vegetables. I forgot to take my prenatal vitamins six times. I never did take those omega-3 capsules. (I was more concerned about the fishy aftertaste than my baby.) I petted my cat right after she used the litter box and probably didnt wash my hands. I took Tylenol three times. I wasnt sure I wanted another child. I laughed too hard. 

The day before I found out I had miscarried, I was murdering daylilies. They had propagated all over the damn yard, shamelessly spreading from our neighbors property into ours, the showoffs. I hacked away at their extensive underground root system and pulled up lily after lily. I was sweaty and tired, but I really wanted those lilies gone, so I kept digging and pulling. A vague worry crept over me about the baby, but I didnt think too much about it. The sky was gunmetal gray (almost as dark as the Jizo I would own two weeks later), but it never did rain. I was in a bad mood and enjoying hacking at the roots. A deep, pulling ache kept spreading across my abdomen. The baby had already been dead for a week. 

Theres so much Im grateful for, of course. Im grateful that I already have a child, a beautiful six-year-old boy named Henry. Im grateful that my husband and I are healthy and young(ish) and can try again, if we ever manage to have sex without my crying. (Someday! Cross your fingers!) Im grateful that it didnt happen later in the pregnancy, that I didnt get even more attached, if that would have been possible. (I was already talking to my unborn fetus every day, gazing at the ultrasound printout, coming up with names.) Im grateful that I didnt have a stillbirth. Im grateful that Henry didnt know about the pregnancy, that we didnt have to deal with his heartbreak on top of ours. I know all the reasons I should be grateful, but if you try to remind me of even one of them, I will punch you right in your head. 

I had miscarried a full week before I found out. The life inside me had ended, and I didnt even know it. It took a doctor to tell me. For one whole week I was conversing with someone who wasnt even there. Its like being on the phone, and the call gets cut off, but youre still gabbing away like an idiot. Its the sort of thing you should notice: that theres something dead inside you. Your body really should let you in on that information. Actually, I had started to feel a little different: less nauseated, less headachy. I had felt the same way during my first pregnancy, at around the same time. I had panicked then, but now all I felt was relief that I was entering the easy part of pregnancy. I had no suspicions, no premonitory dreams  just a pain as I attempted to garden, and then the most insignificant spotting you could ever imagine. 

When I was pregnant with Henry, I would announce to Scott on Monday what part of him I would be forming that week. My project for this week, I would say, is fingernails. Or during dinner I would pause and say, Shhh, Im developing his spinal cord. I would clamp my eyes shut, and then open them. Done. It was a joke, but I also sort of believed it. I engage in this kind of magical thinking quite often. I keep planes aloft with my thoughts. I cant let my mind wander during a root canal because if I do, the dentist will forget his years of training and accidentally remove my tongue. (Why werent you paying attention? hell cry, and Ill respond, Agh.) So when the ultrasound showed the baby just lying there at the bottom of my uterus, I thought, I forgot to keep his heart beating. 

I never quite understood before why women whove miscarried find the sight of pregnant women so upsetting, but now, of course, I get it. Its not that I begrudge them their happy pregnancies: Who knows how many losses theyve been through? Who knows what it took them to get there? No, I have a hard time looking at them because I think, Thats what I should look like now. Thats how pregnant I should be. Soon Ill see babies whose ages will coincide with the age my baby should have been, and I wont be able to look at them, either, which seems a shame. 
Two months after I miscarried, I went for a pedicure with my mom and my sister, and the woman who sat down to tend my mothers feet was pregnant  as pregnant as I would have been. I didnt want to look at her, but I couldnt look away. She had just entered that noticeably pregnant stage: a couple of weeks after you look like youve simply let yourself go, and a month or two before people begin to snicker as you waddle down the street. She looked so comfortable in her pregnancy, so secure. My heart began to race and my insides shredded themselves into confetti. When are you due? my mom asked, and the woman said, November. She smiled at my mother, her cheeks flushed. I got up, which was awkward, because my feet were still in their sudsy bath. I just remembered something I have to do, I managed to say. My mother and my sister both looked at me as I dried off, put on my sandals, and ran out to the street to hyperventilate for a while. But then I was OK. More or less. 

Heres something I will now admit for the first time: Right after the doctor removed the dead fetus, while I was still loopy from painkillers, I asked if it had been a boy or a girl  as if a tiny, complete baby had come out of me and not something that resembled a shrimp. I dont remember asking this; my doctor told Scott, who relayed the story to me. I wish they had both spared me this little tidbit. It broke my heart. Not to mention, how much more pathetic can you get? 

At the eight-week appointment my doctor announced everything was perfect, and I didnt worry even once for the following three weeks. The ultrasound picture we took home showed an acorn with a berry for a head. I think I can see two eyes (Im looking at the picture right now), but the clearest detail are two outstretched arms. Im glad I have this picture. I wish to God I never saw this picture. And Im so afraid I might lose it. 

I wonder a lot about its soul. Maybe I should know better than to believe in a soul, especially the soul of an eleven-week-old fetus, but I do, and Im not taking it back. Does its soul need to return to earth in another body? Is it waiting for me to quit whining and get it back here? 

Today I forgot when the baby had been due. I felt as if all the air had been sucked out of the room for a minute. In November, I knew, but what day? Then I remembered, and Im going to put it here, so Ill never forget: November 21, 2008. There it is. Good. 

Im getting better. At least I think Im getting better. I dont want to say that I am, though, because I do not want to get better. I do not want to work through this. I do not want to journal my way to healing. I do not want to talk it out. I do not want to try again. I do not want to have to try again. I do not want to be sitting here writing this stupid essay. I certainly dont want you to be reading it. And if I have to come up with a tidy ending right now, I will hurl this laptop across this room.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - here's the link...very interesting - this is the 1st part but all the parts are on youtube:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM​


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Hi Round, come and say hello - you are welcome. Especially if your real name is Lucy.

Hi Nato,

Thanks for the welcome. Sorry if my obsessive compulsive stalking has offended anyone! I figured it wouldn't be long till someone picked up on it.

I absolutely LOVE reading this thread. It amazes me what a wondeful bond the women on here have. You're a very special group of ladies. Even though I've never posted I feel very connected and inspired by many of you.

I'm a pretty shy person IRL - hence the stalking. But now that you've 'outted' me I guess it would be rude to not respond!!!

p.s. Nato...since I'm fessing up....I stalk your chart every once in awhile too. Our cycles are very close each month. 

p.p.s Lucy - I'm so happy for you. We both had losses around the same time last year. It gives me so much hope to hear how well you are doing.


----------



## grandbleu

*Round2* - I was a former stalker/lurker...outed...happy discoer :) Welcome! I read for the same reasons you did and loved the support and humor here. I'm shy IRL too :blush: but I pretend I'm not...I'm closet shy???:shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girlies,

Hope your all ok, I always read this thread so I'm up to speed with how you are all getting on. I miss you all so much and feel terrible that I don't post anymore I just don't wanna upset anyone.

Just wanted to congratulate Lucy on the amazing scan news, so happy for you.xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

quick everyone, in your places...

*WELCOME!!!*

Hi Round, come in, sit down, dont leave us or make me do leg clinging - im delighted you said hello, i didnt want to freak you out by outing you but thought you must be one of us if you read frequently. I remember you from the mc forum, i think it was about the same time as my mmc too. 

I just had a look at your chart, and its almost identical to mine, spookily so, i did an overlay and everything <tryingtosoundcompetant>

all my cycle / pretend bump buddies get pregnant as soon as i latch onto them, literally within a month, so you must take advantage of that

Bleu......shy? you elbowed your way right in. snarf. 

(am watching that sperm race, i am at the cervical canal currently)


----------



## NatoPMT

YEAY SASSY'S BACK!!!!! 

oi, dont make me do leg clinging to you either. We have 2 actual babies now, we are able to cope with anything. i might have to do my martin luther king speech again

how are ya sassers?


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> Bleu......shy? you elbowed your way right in. snarf.

I did mention I was "in the closet" shy...:blush:

PS. Sperm Race is addictive...I stayed up past my bedtime watching it mesmerized and scared!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhhh Nato still as crazy as ever, I never left just been keeping my gob shut thats all! 

I see that Vicky had her lil girl and called her Hero, utterly beautiful. Massive congrats hunny, totally over the moon for you, can't wait to see some pics.

Who else had the bubba? I missed it sorry.

I'm all good, still the same just fat :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

BleuTheShy.. i keep getting kicked out of the sperm race at the cervical canal. i wonder if thats symbolic. its made me rethink IUI though, the way they are banging on about how hard it is to get past that bit. 

Sassy: Gibby has had a baby girl in about 3 seconds flat. She had a few contractions and posted she was going to hospital and about 10 mins later was posting she had a very bouncy baby 

Mel is close too. 

Glad youre ok..any news from you, blue or pink news perhaps?

I am fat too, i cant stop eating cheese and branston toasties. I though it was a symptom and i was getting pre-bfp cravings, but that was 2 months ago and turns out im just greedy


----------



## heart tree

Checking in on Lucy. Wonderful news. So much to catch up on with you all. I won't be able to for a bit. Last night my cramps were as bad as having a mc. I ended up taking aa Vicodin as ibuprofen didn't even touch the pain. My boss and I were supposed to go to an important meeting today and she texted me at 9 pm last night telling me she wasn't up for going because it was hard for her to be in the car because of her pregnancy. It's only a 20 minute car ride. I was so annoyed. So now I have to go to this meeting alone in a Vicodin haze. 

Promise to catch up later today. xoxo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:rofl: Greedy, you've seen nothing yet Mrs, I've just eaten 7 bags of crisps yep 7, a cheese sandwich, some chocolates and half a tub of sorbet, oops!

Wowsers, that was quick work, no mucking around for our disco girls. Congrats Gibby.x

Nope no news, I'm sticking with boring team yellow, why? I have no idea!!x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yogi - How you getting on hunny??

Is Amy still around?xxx


----------



## MinnieMone

ahh lucy, i'm so happy for you, this is definitely your forever baby.

Round - Welcome to the thread, don't be shy and please don't leave!

Sugar - Yeah Mart is from Redcar, born and bred, we were at the 'boro/crystal palace match on saturday and he must have known half the supporters that came down, every other person was 'allright mart', 'how you doing mart', his mam's next door neighbour was a few rows in front of us. Do you know Saltbourn? I love it there and would live there happily, especially if we had a baby to bring up, there is such a sense of community and everyone is so friendly.

I can understand why you would be freaking about your lap but i'm sure it will all go well. are you having a general? will you be staying over?

Vgibs - ahhh those pics made me well up. absolutely gorgeous.

bleu - best laid plans eh, sorry your announcement didn't go to plan, but still sounds pretty perfect to me.

Sassy - 22 weeks! where has the time gone... hope it feels as quick for you.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Sassy!!! :yipee: So lovely to see you post on here. Amy lurks some I think but has not posted since shortly after her mc. I think she's taking some time to adjust to her move and new doggie. 

Hi, Round, welcome! :wave: Sorry for your mcs. :hugs:

Hearty, that seems really random of your boss?? So sorry about the bad cramps. :hugs:

Sugar, I can imagine you must be feeling really nervous. Is there a way you can contact the hospital to find out if they'll remove any endo they find? Maybe the other BnB girl was a special case and they usually do operate and not just diagnose? It seems more cost effective to do it all in one, but who knows what goes on when these decisions are made.

Gibs, those pictures are amazing. Congrats again. :hugs:

Lucy, that's wonderful news!!! I felt so emotional reading your scan story. I really feel this is your forever baby, too! Congrats to you and Steve. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Yes Mone I'm having a general. Op is first thing so fingers crossed I'm out in afternoon.
Allie, I've just rang the hospital and got the secretary to speak to my Consultant. She'll remove if it's very mild, if not I've got to go back in again. Fair enough I suppose!

Hearty boo to nasty AF cramps. They suck and hurt like hell!:growlmad: I'm finding hear helps the best for me.

Sassy good to see you on here hun. How did you suddenly get to 22 weeks!:thumbup:

Welcome Round, see we don't bite! :hugs:

Mone I lived in Boro when I was a Uni but keep hearing how lovely Saltburn is. Do you go up to visit much?

Jesus, I'm typing this and my dog has the wost wind! It's like rotten meat. Sorry to be graphic!


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty I meant heat not hear!


----------



## LucyJ

Theres a pic in my journal now.

:hi: Round welcome to our disco world you are very welcome here.

Virgina wow thats a big baby she's beautiful how are you feeling apart from sore?

Yay sassy good to see you sweetie.

Nato I havnt forgotten about the eye pic I will get to it at some point I promise.

Sugar I was in a bit of pain after my lap both times I went and stayed with my mum to be looked after its a good thing to do and no you definitelty dont want dogs jumping on you. I was fine with the general although did have some shoulder pain which is from the gas they put into you. If they offer you pain relief before the op I would recommend taking it and tell them if your in pain dont try to put up with it which I did the first time as I didnt like to say :dohh: Take it easy lots of rest, fluids, painkillers if you need them (I was high as a kite for a few days after on all the different painkillers) and dont push yourself I made the mistake after my second one of doing to much felt bad about my mum running around after me tried to help and ended up knocking my stitches not to bad thankfully but it bloody hurt. I had disposable stitches the first time which didnt so had to have them cut out second time I was glued. I know your scared but its over and done with before you know it hopefully your have a lovely anesthetist who will reassure you I did they are great. Good luck will be thinking of you if you want to know anything else then just let me know.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Aww I just checked back and noticed Gibbs baby pics, soooo cute, hope the bruising goes soon.xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Lucy, that was really useful. I've got loads of good books to read so I can lie around on my arse and read. How long did they sign you off work for?
I'm expecting a week!

Off to look at bubs pic!


----------



## NatoPMT

i wanna know how many British swear words were said in Gibby's 4 hours of labour

Sugar. it does sound a bit traumatic, but it WILL be worth it - when do you get the results from it? I hope very very hard that those results are clear. Lucy's advice sounds very good, and i agree take any pain killers that come your way

Hope youre feeling better soon hearty - fucking crappy cramps. Do you usually get them at this CD? any news from the florida man, i know he has the results on his desk...

sassy, i am in awe of your crisp capacity. I am better with chocolate if i am going for bulk quantities. Are you letting the gender be a surprise then? I like team yellow, but i might start calling it team green cos it sort of rhymes. Amy is still around but having a bit of a break after a traumatic loss, she got a puppy.


----------



## LucyJ

My first one was when I was at uni and just before the chirstmas hols so I had the last week of uni of and then all of chirstmas with my second one I was of for a week I think I had half week on top of that as well but that is because I knocked the stitches and so ended up in a bit of pain so took an extra few days. Yep lots of books and mags is good I watched a few films too. Have a hot water bottle to hand as well.


----------



## Allie84

I am out of FRERs so took a $ store test today. This is why I hate them. I feel like I see a shadow of a line. I'm 11 dpo more or less. But then again I am slowly going crazy so I could just be hallucinating! Is there anything there ...I am turning into one of those people who post BFNs in the pregnancy test gallery that I used to laugh at.

ETA Okay here is a comparison of yesterday's and todays...irl it's not a line, it's kind of a blob of darkness.
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 20









052.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MinnieMone

Allie... i think I see something, and I rarely see anything on this ruddy laptop!

Can you do a Frer?


----------



## sugarlove

Allie i think I can see a shadowy sort of line, but agree with Hearty. Do another FRER one.Fingers crossed!:thumbup:you're zonked out if it, there's probably little chance you remember what was said anyway. I need some of thos

Nato they tell you what they find when you come round, but if you're zonked out if it, there's probably little chance you remember what was said anyway. I need some of those disco biscuits before I go in to calm me down and make me feel nice and trippy!:haha:

I'm trying to make fishcakes for the first time. I'm very excited! Never eat fish as don't know what to do with it. I might even take a pic!


----------



## sugarlove

Mone not Hearty.!God my head's in the clouds, you can see I'm preoccupied!


----------



## Allie84

I'm in my pjs but I guess I'll go buy something more reliable like a FRER once I'm dressed. This is why I usually stick with FRERs....no guessing there. My temp dropped a bit and my boobies aren't sore today, though. Sigh.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay what a day to return, Allie looks like the start of a BFP to me, keeping everything crossed for you.

Yep I'm staying team yellow but I call it team beige as everything we have bought is beige, poor boring baby :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, your temp hasnt dropped that much and i can see a line. I really can. As you know i am scared of evaps, so i never say positive until its much stronger, but its defo there. 

get your arse dressed. I am starting to get flappy and squawky again. im really nervous all of a sudden. 

Sugar, not having to wait is good. When i had my erpc, i had a lovely anaethetist who saw how scared i was. They had to keep me in the prep room for ages while they got the right equipment and the lovely young anaethetist gave me something to take the edge off before the GA while i waited. I asked him what it was and in my legally induced state it sounded like 'bobby dazzler'. 

All i remember after that is saying 'weeee' when they moved my trolley and then repeatedly thanking him for the bobby dazzler. 

Ask for that. 

When i tried to make chickpea fritters they collapsed. Its hard to keep stuff like fritters / fishcakes in a ball you know. I want photos. 

Allie, i can really see a line.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, thanks for commenting on husbands masterpiece 

He's an advertising creative - he wrote the script and directed it. I told him off for using the term 'wingman' but he said it wasnt generally associated with pick up artists like i seemed to think it was


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. I'm off to get to ready now, but I had one other $ store test, so I did that and it is BFN! Like majorly BFN. But my pee was almost clear so maybe I should ignore that, stop drinking and wait a few hours. I'll get back to you!


----------



## Allie84

Nato, I meant to say I loved hubby's commercial! Very funny....and 'wingman' was fitting. Is this what he was in Australia for? Very cool!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

yes, clear wee does not good testing wee make. That is written in stone tablets. 

no water, no weeing, get dressed, buy FRER

thats your task list as written in stone tablet by Nato.


----------



## NatoPMT

Yes thats what he had to miss the December cycle for. Id rather have a baby than the advert (but i do like it)


----------



## LucyJ

Love the advert nato hes done a good job.

Sugar I hate that they talk to you just after you come round and tell you all this stuff which chances are you wont remember or at least not clearly. After my first lap I remember coming round in recovery and playing on the radio was 911 or A1 which ever band did a cover of take on me by ah ah and I remember bursting into tears its still so clear dont know why I cried it must of been a bad cover of a great song, then they came and spoke to me couldnt remember a thing apart from the song on the radio. 

Oh Nato I think I had one of those with my erpc in oct they gave me something before th GA and I felt all spacey then they gave me the GA and I was out for the count (the guy giving it to me said to me a quick G&T before the good stuff).


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Allie I see something really hope it is the start of a BFP for you everything crossed and follow Nato's instructions oh and keep us updated!!


----------



## Round2

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

Nato - our charts are very close each month. I think we even miscarried on the the same day. I remember being very jealous when you got your first AF weeks before I did! I hope your cycle luck rubs off on both of us.

Grandblue - I'm glad that I'm not the only person who likes to quietly read (I prefer that term instead of stalking). 

I see a line too Allie. But then again, I always see a line. Sometimes even before I pee on them!! Regardless, it does look darker then the fake lines that I see every month.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, thats kinda what happened to me too with the preGA - but he gave it me 10 mins or so before the big GA so i was fruit looping all over the place. 

i love anaethetists 

I dont love the trauma of waking up to bad boy bands though. I was crying when i came round from ERPC too. It was horrible, like when you wake up crying in the morning


----------



## NatoPMT

yeay Round is back. We've lured you in with our talk of quiet reading. 

Do you want to tell us where you are at now? you don't have to and i won't give you a chinese burn to force the information or anything. 

In case you are shy, i will start. I haven't had any luck at all since the mc in March last year. I have had phantom pregnancies almost every month, and had 2 months of false bfps but nothng that has gotten past af due day. I've got a drs appointment for IVF with the best dr in the whole wide world on 7 March. All my tests have come back in good shape, so i dont know why its not happening, but it aint. 

As you know, Luce is down with the forever baby crew now. There's quite a few on this thread who had similar timing to us


----------



## LucyJ

yeah I woke up after both my erpc's and cried each time I asked the same thing. 

Wow 10 mins before hee hee I wondered what you said sometime people say all sorts of things apparatently my brother had one done when he was at school and kept on going on about how much he hated this one teacher one of the nurses in the room knew the teacher really well :haha: my mum was a little embarrased.


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy that sounds really traumatic! :hugs:
I'm practically on first name terms with my consultant now anyway, so I can just ring up and pester her secretary if I'm too zonked out to remember owt!
Anasthetic makes me cry too! I've only been under once to get my wisdom teeth out, but I remember being very weepy when I got home on the night!

I was meant to be having an ERPC after my mc, but we got the news that Mal's Mum died whilst I was waiting so I discharged myself. I was cacking myself whilst waiting for it. Think that's the worse bit! I bloody hope I'm near the top of the list or I may do a runner!

My fishcakes are chilling in the fridge. So far so good! I'm now going to try and cook them so that they don't fall apart. Here goes!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Just delurking to say congrats to lucy!! Also, well done vgibs the bruises will fade quickly, she's a good size bubs isn't she! Allie, I think I can see something, fingers crossed it turns into something more substantial tomorrow.

Lots of love to you all, I am lurking every day just never know what to say xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

cesca, fyi lurking and posting is now called plurking. 

do i have to do my martin luther king speech on you too.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

plurking! haha!


----------



## hoping:)

Wow, there is so much to catch up on! 

Virginia and Vicky- huge congrats on the birth of your little ones!!! You two must be over the moon:D

Bleu- congrats on the BFP:happydance: May you have a healthy 8 or so months:thumbup:

Welcome Round2!

EDIT: Allie- I think I can make out a light line as well!!! I hope this is it for you!

Lucy- CONGRATS on a great scan!!! Your little one is growing fast:D

AFM- Af finally showed her face on Wednesday so I was able to complete my hormone testing on Thursday before going to Arizona:thumbup: I should get a call with my results today or tomorrow. This cycle is a clomid cycle so I am hoping for good news or at least a normal o date:thumbup:


----------



## sugarlove

Here are my fishcakes. Slightly burnt on the top, but still very tasty!
 



Attached Files:







fishcake.jpg.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy - fantastic news honey, this is soo your forever baby

Welcome round :hugs: there's plenty of room on this disco dancefloor

Your little princess is a beauty Virginia x

Not one to be left out.....I too had a little bobby dazzler before my D&C...he called it a double g&t..which I complained about as I don't drink! It did relax me though. I came round having a panic attack, very scary, and very disco diva like I had the staffs full attention.....complete with vomiting, snot and tears....nice!

Allie - I'm very excited to see what looks like a line on that test....hold your pee woman...and get those frers, you know nato won't sleep otherwise

Nato - no there is no french in me, I believe my father's distant family originate from Belgium, so I'm a little continental innit. When I was 15 I wanted to name my future son Benjamin.....so I did, if he'd been a girl he was to be named Jasmine.

AFM.....I have been to the gym today (looks smug) :smug:


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - that meal looks delicious! well done...and very well balanced yum yum

Thank you *Hoping* for your sweet wishes...I hope they come true. I hope your results help you toward a fast BFP.


----------



## Sparkly

Ashley - you're making me hungry with those fishcakes :brat:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yum, those fishcakes looks lush!

*goes off to find more food*


----------



## NatoPMT

thats one impressive looking dinner. very healthy, i think i lost a pound just looking at it. If i took a photo of my dinner you would not say the same back to me

Sparkly, they speak french in belgium (which i am sure you know) - you might be related to poirot. Or to Audrey Hepburn. Innit. 

Ahh at your GA experience - its bloody traumatic. I will give you my attention too

I have to go to the hospital where my EPU was on the 10th to get a copy of my HIV / hep status for Mr T. I wonder if thats why i am a bit tearful at the mo. I couldnt sleep last night and kept thinking about my loss last year. 

I wont sleep unless i get some frer action tonight either allie

Welcome back hoping - glad af is finally here. and that there clomid better get you your bfp. Good luck with the results.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> yeay Round is back. We've lured you in with our talk of quiet reading.
> 
> Do you want to tell us where you are at now? you don't have to and i won't give you a chinese burn to force the information or anything.
> 
> In case you are shy, i will start. I haven't had any luck at all since the mc in March last year. I have had phantom pregnancies almost every month, and had 2 months of false bfps but nothng that has gotten past af due day. I've got a drs appointment for IVF with the best dr in the whole wide world on 7 March. All my tests have come back in good shape, so i dont know why its not happening, but it aint.
> 
> As you know, Luce is down with the forever baby crew now. There's quite a few on this thread who had similar timing to us

Oh yes, my story. I know you all so well, I forgot you don't know who I am.

Started trying for baby #2 in the fall of 2009. After I had DD, I was asked to participate in a random study on RMC, I was happy to participate. Suprisingly, the results came back that I had many issues that caused increasaed my chances of mc's. Mainly, I have a blood clotting disorder (Prothrombin gene) and autoimmune disease called CREST. But...I had both of these conditions with DD, so I wasn't too concerned.

It took 5 cycles to get pregnant. I was monitored very closely and after the 8week u/s my doc told me to relax. So I did. I woke up the day I turned 12 weeks with blood, found out later the baby had died at 8w1d. D&C was two day later.

My next pregnancy was a chemical in August. Then the very next cycle I got pregnant again. Same thing happend, got to 9.5 weeks then the heart just stopped. D&C was was a week later.

So here I am, almost a year away from my first loss. Really can't believe all that has happend. It's been a terrible year, but in some ways I really think it has changed me for the better. I've learned alot about myself, my husband, my life, my body....the list goes on. I hate that I've lost two babies. But I know that I will have another baby...someday.


----------



## sugarlove

Mal's just pointed out that the pic of my fishcakes looks shit! I should have thrown them at him the ungrateful swine! I did possibly drown them a bit with chilli dipping sauce. Sod it, I'm still proud!

Sassy, you're like a bottomless pit woman!:haha:

Hoping, good luck with the clomid this month!:thumbup:

Sparkly, well done on the gym you gym bunny you!

Nato, sorry you're feeling weepy hun! I know I'm dreading the prospect of going to the hospital on Wed. It's full of crappy memories! :hugs:


----------



## MinnieMone

Ah Round2 thanks for sharing with us and I'm sorry for your losses hun, glad you've decided to join us.

sugar - i've pm'd you on fb, those fishcakes look gooooooood missus, i'm rustling up some baked gnocchi for dinner but i'd rather have yours.

Can I ask a quick question for those that use cheapie opk's. Does the second line have to be AS dark or Darker than the control? Yesterday CD12 it was I thought getting there, but today it's lighter. I've not had ov pains either, so I'm thinking i may not have ovulated. If my temp doesn't shift but stays on coverline will that confirm it? wish i'd just gone for the smilies now. x


----------



## Sparkly

Basking in your attention nato :flower: :hugs: hugs for your tearfulness, I feel a bit like that atm, it's coming up to a year since my BFP...I really thought I would be pregnant again by now, it makes me sad, as I feel my time is running out.

Sugar - good luck on Wednesday hun. I can trump your doggy fart story, with a doggy anal gland one if ya want.....maybe not you've just had your fishcakes :sick:

Round - so sorry for your losses honey :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for sharing that with us Round. Im so sorry for your losses, you have been through a lot. 

were you given any medication during the more recent pregnancies? Sounds like you could be treated as you have diagnosed conditions? My sister had autoimmune problems and was given aspirin and steroids, and i know the aspirin can be given alongside another - heparin is it? for the clotting? 

EDT - my sister was also given blood transfusions for the autoimmune condition

I sometimes wonder if this is what our souls have to go through to find some sort of spiritual progression - so we learn this stuff. and then i think i am creating fairytales to make myself feel better

There's only so much crap anyone should have to take, so i demand you be my cycle buddy, thats bound to get you up the duff. 

I see your date was 24 March - mine was 24 March too, you are right :hugs2:

Mone - i usually only count as dark / darker lines as positive, but didnt get one this month so have just marked my darkest as positive. The cheapy ones are letting a few people down this month. I would assume your darkest is positive, but keep testing & bding and see what your temp does - so when it goes up you can stand at ease

Sugar - hospitals are crap full stop. Fucking hate them. boo to hospitals.


----------



## MinnieMone

Nato - sorry hun I meant to add I'm sorry you're feeling weepy, it's a frikkin bugger how it can just hit and it's never fun going back to the hospital. I passed St Mary's on the way to my interview last week and would have had to pass it every day if i'd got the job so in a way it's a blessing.... just think that it's a positive going there as it's the start of your IVF journey and the next time you go back will be to have your baby!


----------



## sugarlove

Mone I replied to you on fb love.

I use internet cheapos. Mine get very dark but sometimes not as dark as the control line, but I know for a fact I ov as I had an ultrasound scan to prove it this month. Reckon if it's pretty damn dark, it's good enough! Having said that, sometimes my body gears up to ov and then doesn't until later, so keep testing to be on the safe side and temping should show you if there's a rise to confirm ov.

Gnocchi sounds yummy!:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly said:


> Basking in your attention nato :flower: :hugs: hugs for your tearfulness, I feel a bit like that atm, it's coming up to a year since my BFP...I really thought I would be pregnant again by now, it makes me sad, as I feel my time is running out.


:hugs:


(uh oh, we're on a slippery slope here girls. I can feel a snot fest coming on)


----------



## Sparkly

I use cheapy opk's all the time, and my second line never gets any darker than the control line, when it is the same I class it as + and my cbfm always confirms it.


----------



## Dazed

Mone, I'm kinda in the same position as you. My OPK's are shite and have a fade to them. I read that you should read the darkest point on the test line, but yes they theoretically should be as dark or darker than the control.


----------



## NatoPMT

MinnieMone said:


> Nato - sorry hun I meant to add I'm sorry you're feeling weepy, it's a frikkin bugger how it can just hit and it's never fun going back to the hospital. I passed St Mary's on the way to my interview last week and would have had to pass it every day if i'd got the job so in a way it's a blessing.... just think that it's a positive going there as it's the start of your IVF journey and the next time you go back will be to have your baby!

good luck with that there job, hope you get it (but can still attend daytime drinking on the 25th somehow) 

the appointment is at UCH for a dodgy mole, im gonna pop into the EPU to get my old results - Mr T's clinic is a private one on Wimpole Street which is not at UCH, not exactly sure where it is mind. 

Im a bit worried i now have cancer. I dont have tail cancer though

My sisters best friend has skin cancer which is metastatic and shes just had a bfn on her 2nd to last IVF try after chemo. Shes got one more chance at IVF left

Bloody hell, someone shut me up before i spiral out of control and take you all down with me


----------



## sugarlove

Sparkly, perhaps you should hang fire with the doggy anal gland story whilst I have the succulent taste of fishcakes still in my mouth. Another time maybe!:haha:

Mone where in the smoke are you from?

Round sorry to hear about your losses:hugs:

I'm freaking that they might find cancer when they do my lap. I keep thinking that's maybe that's what the pain and spotting is!

I'm off to watch Glee to take my mind off things. It's Rocky Horror week!:happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

Stop *Nato* Stop! Dragging you up the hope hill with me kicking and screaming...


----------



## yogi77

Sassy_TTC said:


> Yogi - How you getting on hunny??

I'm doing good, thanks Sassy! Sounds like you are doing well too!

We told our family on the weekend and have told our close friends now...makes it seem pretty real...I didn't have too much hesitation about telling people, but it's still always a little bit in the back of my mind that things won't go as planned or hoped, but I know that no matter how long we waited that hesitation would always be there. 

I feel pretty good these days for the most part. And I still listen to the heartbeat everyday with the doppler, it is great reassurance for me!!

Busy thread today!! 

Lucy congrats on your scan, everything sounds perfect!!

Allie go pee on a free fred, can't wait to see the results!!

And a big hello to Round! :wave:

I have to go back a bit and catch up but big hugs to all you girls! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugarplum, i have pelvic pain caused by 3 tiny fibroids, 4mm wide and not in a place to affect my fertility. there could be a lot of different causes - i know you have had your fair share of crap results recently, so i hope very hard that you have had all the diagnosis and nothing else comes up


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: to all those that need them. Going back to hospitals suck I still hate it my stomach literally flips when we get close to the womens health centre at the hospital its the memories that are attached to it.

Round thank you for sharing and and so sorry for you losses.

Girls I dont know if this helps and tell me to go away if it doesnt but look at me three losses last year and I honestly never thought I'd be pregnant again let alone having positive scan experience. Last year was truely the worst year of my life where as this year is so far going well. Also with this pregnancy because of the bleeding early on my dr didnt think it would be a viable pregnancy its crazy to think that it is and everything is going well. I guess all Im trying to say is dont give up I know how hard it is to stay positive but I have faith that we will all get our forever babies. Have hope my lovely ladies. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at yogibear - still mainlining the doppler i see

wow at 12+3!!


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> haha at yogibear - still mainlining the doppler i see
> 
> wow at 12+3!!

doppleraddict

dopplerholic

doppaholic

whatever it is I haven't gone a day without it!!! I needed something to replace the sticks!


----------



## NatoPMT

I missed sparklys kind offer of an anal gland story :rofl:

You are sounding like you are starting to believe its your time Luce!! Your year has been terrible, Im so glad this is your year

i want a story off someone who tried for a year and then got a sticky bean. Any offers before i get dragged off by bleu. Who does not seem to be behaving like a lady with a baby - i am heavy you know. And i can wriggle.


----------



## grandbleu

*Off topic*: My best friend from London is pregnant (just found out tonight - she's a week ahead) - doctors basically told her she would never conceive naturally...apparently doctors don't know everything. So we are both hoping for forever babies obviously and if all goes well I might pay her a visit this summer (disguised as a beach ball:winkwink:) and I will be in London! When's the London meetup??? I think I would be a bit late but it would be fun to meet anyone who's around...anyways just something to look forward to in the future and if this baby hangs on tight :) 

PS. Thanks for the infusion of PMA *Lucy* - I needed some...started doubting my petit for a moment.


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> i want a story off someone who tried for a year and then got a sticky bean. Any offers?

my brother-in-law and his wife...tried for 18 months and then out of the blue conceived naturally with a sticky baby at 35...she just delivered 4 weeks ago. 

she had just scheduled an appt with a specialist a week before she got her BFP...isn't that the way it goes though?


----------



## vickyd

Whoa that was alot of catching up! I kinda already forgot half the stuff i read...
First of all MASSIVE CONGRATS LUCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta feeling that this is it babes!!!!

Nato sorry youre feeling a bit down love! That Hot and talented hubby of yours is a good reason to cheer up!

Allie really hoping its a start of a bfp babes!

Sugar i will gladly take the blame if you end up with a case of the runs lol! The fish cakes look yummy but im wondering what that red sauce is on side....

Round welcome! This group of gals is the only thing that kept me from loosing my mind during my pregnancy, i love them all!!

My news now...I spent all day at the hospital. Hero ate 2 of her meals (administered by the midwives) on her own in the early morning. When we went for the midday feeding the neonatologist told us he was very happy with her progress and he took her off the feeding tube. He said he will let her go when i can give her all her meals. I was real happy but my feeding didnt go so well and shes back on the tube tonight... Im not stressing though, i have made progress from 10 ml to 30 ml so im thinking its only a matter of time. I was so envious of the mothers who had given birth naturally. Man the recovery time is sooo much faster. Im now in shit loads of pain from being in the hospital sitting in a chair all day.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - My sister! 1.5 years...numerous tests...naturopath...acupuncture...scheduled for lap and dye for suspected endo and boom BFP...has a healthy 2 month old to boot.


----------



## NatoPMT

grandbleu said:


> *Off topic*: My best friend from London

what. 

i am not your best friend in London? i wont forget this

yeay come to london <forgottenalreadybutitmightcomebacktome>

i want a BOOM bfp. 

yogi: if im honest, thats part of why i made the ivf app, cos ppl keep telling me i will get pregnant if i make an appointment

yeay at good stories. 

Hi Vic - ouch. You and gibbs sound very sore. The progress sounds brilliant. I know that it feels crap now although you don't sound too stressed out.. but you do have the rest of your lives together and a few days will one day be a memory of how lucky you are to have her safe. Hopefully that will come sooner rather than later.


----------



## grandbleu

I love you too *Nato*!


----------



## LucyJ

Nato today has been a turning point for me I know that I will still have down days and panic but today was a really positive experience for us. I went in absoutly terrified I think I had prepared myself for bad news so to get good news and get past that 10 week mark has really helped that and steve is so positive and supportive I really would be lost without him. It was the first time I left feeling positive a new experience for me. I feel that I owe it to this baby to be as positive as possible everytime we have a scan I ask the baby to show us a good strong heartbeat so I feel I need to have faith.

I also have a bit of a confession/story which may well make me sound totally crazy which could be true of course anyway bit of a long one but I'll try and do a condenced version. After my first loss I had a very vived dream the evening of having my erpc done were I was talking to my Grandma (who is know longer with us) I had a baby in my arms who I gave to my grandma the baby was my little apple pip and I remember my grandma holding the baby and telling me not to worry that she would look after our baby that our baby would be save with her :cry: After my other two losses I saw my Grandma again in a dream she would just sit and talk to me, she would tell me my angel babies were safe (its was weridly reassuring although I started to associate seeing my grandma with bad news). Anyway she hadnt been in my dreams for a while but on the 5th Dec last year when I was turning the tv of and getting ready to go up to bed I smelt my grandma's perfume which was a very distinctive smell never smelt it before or after nothing in our house smells like it freaked me out a little bit and even more so when telling my mum about it the next day she suddenly remembered that the 5th Dec was the day my grandma had died shes been dead now for serveral years so that was a bit weird but didnt think to much about it didnt see her in my dream or anything. So when I was waiting for my first lot of blood results to see if they were doubling and there was a chance the pregnancy would be a viable one I dreamt about her but this time she wasnt in my dream I had a phone call from someone I cant remember who, who had a message from my grandma the message was "my beautiful girl please dont worry this is it this one is your keeper" at the time I hoped it was true and have tried to cling on to that when I've been really down. Today I thought Grandma was right. Ok that was very long and I hope you dont think Im totally crazy I guess it was just my brains way of processing a whole lot of things but part of me likes to think that she is up there keeping an eye on us.


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - I believe in dreams...some do indeed have messages for us...thank you for sharing...what a lovely grandma you had and have.


----------



## NatoPMT

You're gonna set me off again

This time it does feel proper though, even i can see that


----------



## NatoPMT

post 14,000

arent we chatty


----------



## Megg33k

ROUND2!!! :yipee: You finally spoke up! I've watched you stalk! :winkwink: Welcome, honey!

That's great progress, Vicky!! Totally fantastic! I bet she's just gorgeous!

Speaking of dreams... I believe it was 2 days ago I dreamed about my loss (as I do most nights) but also dreamed I gave birth to a beautiful, perfect little girl. She was alive and healthy. They said she weighed 5lb3oz... but she was HUGE! I think she looked more like 8lb3oz! :rofl: It was a totally strange dream... Too strange to even go into... It was about some job that I've never had, about my car, about my loss, and about having that little girl. So very strange. But, if dreams try and tell us something... maybe mine was trying to tell me to hold on to hope.


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky the red stuff is chilli sauce! Tipped a bit too much out of the bottle, but I love it!:haha:
Hero sounds like she's doing well. Your time will come very soon when you're leaving with your LO to take her home for good. I can't wait to see a pic of her!

Lucy what a lovely story!

Nato my mate has just given birth to a little boy after trying for 2 yrs. Not that it will take you that long, but there's always hope. God damn it girl, you and me are going to have that BFP before this year is out. Are you with me? Let me hear ya!


----------



## Megg33k

To anyone who might have an answer... I just finished watching all of 'Dr Who' and 'Torchwood'... Any recommendations on similar? Apparently, I really like Brit sci-fi. Otherwise, I'm just going to try and track down John Barrowman and stalk him until he agrees to "make sure" he's not straight. I figure... If I have to try again for my forever baby... I may as well try with him! :rofl: And, I'd greatly prefer the old fashioned way if he's involved!


----------



## NatoPMT

Youve lost me. I'm in the hole. 

I just watched my first One Born Every Minute for a year, then FF'd my post ov temps to see only 13% of charts similar have bfp. 

Im going to bed in a benny. I might just give up, I've had enough. 

Megg - I have never watched Dr Who or Torchwood, but i like Being Human on BBC3 and Misfits on E4 - give them a go.


----------



## Allie84

BFN for me.....actually a blood BFN, so I know I'm out this cycle.


Sigh, what a day. I went to go to the shops, felt dizzy, and annoyed, so went to the walk in clinic hoping somone would finally examine me (the other docs were all very dismissive). Anyways she did all kinds of blood, an ekg, and a head CT! All were normal (except for something with my lymph nodes indicating infection)....so now I'm annoyed I agreed to the head CT (radiation). She did a blood HCG test before doing the CT scan and it was negative. That's where I've been all afternoon. I am so sick of doctors!

Off to read back now.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Allie, what a day. So sorry honey. :hugs: I'm so sick of going to doctors too. We're too damn young for this. 

Ladies I read everything, but have no energy to respond. That Vicodin from last night did a number on me. I had to drive to a meeting today. I almost fell asleep at the wheel! I've been in a fog all day. The cramps aren't as bad today, but I know this is a symptom of my condition. The pain gets so bad that women end up getting hysterectomies. It has me in a funk because it is clear to me that the condition is getting worse. No news from Florida doctor yet. I'll email him tomorrow when I'm out of this haze.

xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, what a wonderful story. I totally believe in dreams and that our passed loved ones are looking out for us. It doesn't make you sound crazy at all. I really believe this is your forever baby!

bleu, that's exciting news about your friend in London. 

Sugar, hope you enjoyed your fish! And Glee. We had a great episode on here last night after the Superbowl.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about all of the pain, Hearty. :hugs: It seems like it's only gotten worse since you've started on the Femara, right? Also sorry about your drive on the Vicodin. Boo. :(


----------



## sugarlove

Allie sorry about the BFN and a shit day.:hugs:

Hearty I feel your pain. I was nearly wishing for a hysterectomy last Friday with the pains I had. I nearly got Mal and to drive me to A and E. It's totally shit! Get a good night's kip tonight hun and hope you feel better tomorrow:hugs:

I'm off to bed ladies.
Night
x


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - Sorry for your BFN :hugs:

*Hearty* - I wish you less pain...hot bath...lower back massage...:shrug: I hope the heavy pain meds are helping a bit. Boo to vicodin haze drives in the fog. :hugs:

*Nato* - You can't run away :hugs:...don't give up...you are seeing the egg whisperer:shhh:

*Megg* - like I said to Lucy - I am a total believer in dreams...I'm having a little girl as well! It made me hold onto hope this cycle...I believe your is telling you to do the same and that you will get your family.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- that is such a lovely dream! At the end of December 2009 I had a very vivd dream that I was in my childhood home standing in the kitchen with my dh, dad, mom, sister and a few other people I can't remember. In the dream I look down and see this beautiful little baby with bright blue eyes just like my dh (gender unknown) and I get this overwhelming feeling and am completely in love at first sight. I turn to my dh and father and tell them simply that it is mine and we are keeping it. I hear God's voice/presence and am assured that this baby is the one I have been waiting for and that all my other losses were making way for this baby. I don't know how I know but in the dream I know that the baby was born on October 31st. This is why I am always so hopeful that I will get pregnant in January/February so I can have my forever baby. I hope my dream comes true just like your's did:hugs:

Allie- sorry for the BFN:hugs: I hate those $ store tests because last cycle I had light lines too, only to be disapointed with another failed cycle!

Hearty:hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Ladies

I found your group and thought I might ask to join..

In mid January 2011 I went for a 12 week scan to find that the baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks. I felt ok about it as I always had this feeling things weren't right. I have had some very down days, feeling like I don't want to try again for fear of another MC.. After medical management for the MMC I have finally stopped bleeding as of today and I now have a feeling like a weight has been lifted and I can look toward the future of TTC again, even with the fears.

In looking at this thread, there are over *1400* pages of discussion, so I don't think I have time to read though it all but hopefully I will get to know you from here on :)


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls hope everyone is ok soz i dnt come on much having tests done on my chest atm xxx love to all


----------



## msarkozi

holy crap you girls were chatty today!!! glad I wasn't gone for more then 12 hours, otherwise I would have had another 20 pages to read! wow! I don't remember a lot of what I read, so I apologize. 

Allie - sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Welcome to Round and SMFirst! You are always welcome here!

Vicky - glad to hear Hero is doing well. That feeding tube will be gone in no time at all. 

Virginia - thanks for sharing pictures...what a beauty!

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

So tired....want to respond....thanks for all the nice words ladies!


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, SMFirst. :hugs: So sorry for your loss, honey!

Thanks for the suggestions, Nato! :thumbup:

AFM... I'm ashamed to admit that I finally figured out my cramps were from constipation... intestinal, not uterine! At least I don't fear for the health of my uterus now. I'm calling tomorrow to schedule an U/S and conference with my FS to get my next cycle going.


----------



## NatoPMT

still not feeling any better. egg whisperer or not, i dont want to do this anymore. 

Thanks for the kind words bleu x

sorry you got bfn allie. 

Hi SMFirst, sorry you caught me in such a bad mood but you are very, very welcome. Im so sorry for your loss - it is still recent so you need some support right now.


----------



## vickyd

Nato please dont give up... You just have to keep your eye on the big picture hun. The big step has been taken, youre going for it in March. Youre probably just feeling scared not only of the procedure but if it will be sucessful. You have to keep going, youre such a good mother to everyone here imagine how good youll be with your lo. Please try and re-gain some of the recent enthusiasm babes.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie I'm so sosrry you're out.

Megg - Intestines can do that for you! I had constipation after my ERPC and it was such agony I was convinced it was still my uterus!

Nato - Please don't feel down. One of my best friends started trying at 35 and they tried for 18 months with no luck, and had just started the referal process for fertility treatment and she fell pregnant! Her son is now 2. And get this, last year they decided to try for a second thinking that it would take another year and fell pregnant that cycle! They now have a 12 week old baby too!

Speaking of dreams lucy/hoping, when I was about 11 weeks we went to Devon for the week and I had the MOST vivid dream. I was in a house and there was a little boy playing with a toy train on the ground. He had thick dark hair like my OH but it was a bit curly, like you get with toddlers. Anyway he looked up at me and smiled and it woke up up BOLT upright. The next morning I said to my OH "that was our son. I know it". Now I'm not sure if this baby will be a boy or a girl, but I know one day I will see that boy again in the exact circumstances.


----------



## jenny25

:flower::wave:

Hey girls sorry i havent been about , as you know aarron has not been well so ive had barely enough time to even sleep he is doing much better now thank god i had been really upset that he had been so poorly . Not really much to update at the moment cd5 but i have decided to take a break from ttc its just far too stressful i have some appointments coming up the next 2 months with the hospital my scan next month and pauls sperm analysis in april i think we will still do that i feel myself getting too obsessed about it and it more routine rather for enjoyment and i need to get the fun back into our sex life im really spending all my time into our wedding 

Hugs to megg im sorry for being a crappy friend and if you need any info or advice hun i had a natural loss with jamie at 14 weeks well medically induced if i can help just let me know 

allie sorry about the:bfn:

sugar good luck for your lap and dye hun text me and let me know how you get on 

nato hope your keeping alright hunny im here if you need me 

lucy and yogi i hope you guys are good and your pregnancys are going well 

hearty love ya chick :D

hey dazed :thumbup:

anyone else that i missed hugs and kisses to you all xxx


----------



## Dazed

Hi Jenny :wave:

Nato, love, please don't leave me. You can be my bump buddy and I will knock you up! Your not alone in this, I'm right here with you. Aside from age, we both have been struggling. <on knees groveling> I LOVE YOU... PLEASE DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## Round2

Nato, I'm sorry you're feeling so bad. I'd love to be your cycle buddy, but only for a week. This time next week we'll be bump buddies. I don't understand what you don't like about your chart....I think it looks great....I'll trade you. And really the numbers don't mean anything. The important thing is that you OV and BD.

SMfirst...welcome, I'm a rookie too. Sorry for you loss. The first few weeks after my first loss were the most difficult time in my life. Take care of yourself, you will feel better soon. Where in Canada are you from? I live in Ottawa, but grew up near Toronto.

Megg, you noticed me too? Jeez, now I'm really embarassed. Oh well, guess I'm out of the closet for good now. Now you'll never get me to shut up. 

Vicky I love the name that you chose for daughter. It's so beautiful and elegant. I'm really happy to hear things are going well. 

Allie sorry you got a BFN. I hate those stupid IC's. I went through an evap drama in December and vowed never to pee on anything but a FRER ever again. I can't take the drama each month.


----------



## Dazed

If you makes you feel any better Round2, I've seen you stalking for weeks now :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

If you knock me up Dazed, i will marry you. 

I checked my FF stats again this morning, and pregnancy charts showing my patterns have now gone down to 11%. I am only 5dpo, but this month is less likely than all the other months i have had great charts. My chart looks like shit 

I think its the realisation that i will actually have to go through IVF and as most of you know - i really dont want to. I was fantasy thinking that booking the appointment would make it happen before the appointment. Now i have to actually do it. Im so mad that this is all my own fault. I have left it too late to conceive naturally. I know that 39 isnt too late as such, but i have been trying for nearly 18 months in total and not had a bfp for a year. I need to have IVF and i dont really have the money and my job is likely to end and im scared. Even if i am successful in IVF, i am terrified of being pregnant and then i am terrified of giving birth. Then i am scared of having to do it all again. 

I need to really think about this. Im so mad at everything today. 

Jenny, poor aaron, im so glad hes a bit better. You need to look after yourself and there's a hell of a lot on your plate at the moment. You gotta do whats right for your circumstance and i think a rest is a good idea. Can you NTNP or will you still be keeping a sneaky eye on it? I remember you saying last cycle that being relaxed about TTC was more stressful than trying properly. 

Megg - im glad its your belly rather than your uterus, but bloody hell that sounds a bit rough. Look after yourself

Cesca - thats what i was hoping would happen to me. Her story is exactly what i was hoping for.

Vic - thank you for your kind words. My enthusiasm is like elvis and has left the building.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> My chart looks like shit

I hate to do it but: :happydance:

All the months you have nice charts you get phantom BFPs and all sorts. Without wanting to sound patronising, the month we conceived this one I was ill as anything with flu, only managed to have sex twice (maybe three) times and they were awful shags where I got up straight afterwards and didn't bother trying anything else, simply as I was so ill around OV. Hardly any symptoms, then BOOM it happened!


----------



## NatoPMT

i was gonna mention how the canadians have started gathering in numbers

Round, do you think your chart is right? I am thinking that you ovd a day or even 2 before? am i making things up again?

I dont like my chart as all my temps are the lowest ive had above coverline, and only 11% of charts that look like mine are pregnancy charts - i usually have about 40% at 5dpo

haha at Dazed stalking, er i mean quietly reading, Rounds chart


----------



## NatoPMT

prgirl_cesca said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> My chart looks like shit
> 
> I hate to do it but: :happydance:
> 
> All the months you have nice charts you get phantom BFPs and all sorts. Without wanting to sound patronising, the month we conceived this one I was ill as anything with flu, only managed to have sex twice (maybe three) times and they were awful shags where I got up straight afterwards and didn't bother trying anything else, simply as I was so ill around OV. Hardly any symptoms, then BOOM it happened!Click to expand...

haha. nice one cesca. I would love a BOOM bfp, if it happens, i will actually eat my hat. Or i might eat bleu's panda hat.


----------



## grandbleu

Plurking!

:hugs: *Nato* - I want you to get your baby this month so badly...remember I was despondent as well my month...not so hot sex (and not even a lot of mediocre)...his "stuff" fell out...temps up and down...

Do you still have that pink crystal?...keep it warm!

PS. You will have to tear said panda hat away from hormonal "freak out" barely preggo lady's hands...but you can then dine happily on it's black little ears and green tassles....<runs to hide panda hat away from the northerner and peaks out from behind the curtain>


----------



## NatoPMT

i remember you were. You were in a moody too. I hope i am copying you.


----------



## grandbleu

I was a total moody basket case...from beginning to end...

If you want to copy me to a tee...must light candle (and not pay :shhh:) in a Catholic church by a ceramic monk that is supposedly the patron saint of children...also must get random numerology report done by new agey classmate who tells you this is your year to have a baby...these both gave me more hope than sex LOL:winkwink:


----------



## NatoPMT

i have sent friend requests to SM and Round so they cant escape

I should go back to work now - thanks for the good talking to. Sorry im such a miserable old trout


----------



## SMFirst

Hi girls, Thanks for the welcome. I'm from Vancouver, so I'm about 8 hours behind most of you (so it's only 6am here and alraedy you've chatted up a storm!!)

Nato, I'm sorry you are feeling low. Hope it passes, as you have so many friends and much support here :)

I don't think I will ever chart my temps - so much conflicting info that I'd drive myself nuts..

I have a doctors appt on Wed to check that all is cleared from my MC, and I hope to get the all clear to DTD again (not BD just yet but as soon as AF returns we'll get on it again)


----------



## Dazed

I'm not quietly reading. I'm at work and no one was saying anything. Any why is it you can friend Round and SM but ingnore my request... HUH? J/K. You don't have to friend me, I'll understand. No one likes me anyways :cry:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. :hugs: Spotting and a major, major temp drop today...bring on the new cycle, I say. This was a 50 day cycle! 

Nato, I'm with you and feeling rather down at the moment. :hugs: 

I'm back at work and still super dizzy, can't really look at the screen. I actually think I may have an inner ear infection rather than anxiety causing this. Boo.

Welcome, SMfirst! :wave:


----------



## grandbleu

Forgot to say Hi :flower: *Round2* and *SMFirst*

*Allie* - will you be taking soy or something else this cycle to make it shorter and O sooner??? Sorry she got to you in the end :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Allie.
Let me ask you a quick question. When you have a long cycle, do you get a couple days of + OPKs or just one? I'm CD30 and have gotten 2 maybe 3 +'s. I just want to be prepared for a 40+ cycle.


----------



## yogi77

Welcome SMFirst, I am from Vancouver Island, so we're close!! 

NATO I love you, please don't give up!!! I am sorry you are feeling this way and wish I could give you a huge hug. It will happen.


----------



## heart tree

Welcome SM and Round2. Usually I'm much more chatty, but like Nato, you caught me at a bad time. Glad you both joined though. It's nice to have some new people. Be warned, we can get really silly here. 

I'm in California so I'm also 8 hours behind the Brits and 10 hours behind Vicky in Greece. 

Nato I have no PMA for you. I'm feeling shit about it all too. I'll just send you an international hug. :hugs:

Allie glad your cycle is finally ending. Wow that was a long one. I wonder if stress played into it. Hope you feel better soon. 

Dazed, don't be ridiculous. We love you! You asked Allie an interesting question. When I'm not on Femara, I get 3 days of positive opks. Those are my long cycles. Since I've been on Femara I only get 1 or 2 days of positives. 

Jenny I hope Aaron is ok. What a time you've had. You'll probably get knocked up now that you are taking a break. 

Vicky how's Hero today? Sounds like she gets stronger every day. 

Virginia your babe is gorgeous!

Megg glad your uterus is ok. How are you doing emotionally?

I know I missed folks. Sorry. On the bus at the moment. 

I didn't sleep last night due to cramps and bleeding. I'm so fed up with my body. I'm drained emotionally and physically.


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Amanda. I guess I'm in it for the long haul this cycle :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Nato... No giving up! I refuse to hear anything like that! No way! NOT ALLOWED!

Sorry you had a rough night, Hearty! :hugs: I'm doing much better emotionally. I can think of it without crying now. I feel 1000 times better knowing that the physical pain wasn't in my uterus, and its helped me be less sad. That probably sounds daft... but its true. I was so sad when I thought all the physical pain was from losing him/her... but knowing that its only just mildly related has given me strength to deal with it and carry on.


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - :hugs: Has the clinic gotten back to you? Are you in less pain now?...I am like you when my bleeding and cramping stopped I felt 100x better...not perfect (never perfect) but I felt like my body wasn't reminding me of all I had lost...I didn't have a constant and painful reminder. I wish you a fast physical recovery...emotions are much deeper though.:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> *Megg* - :hugs: Has the clinic gotten back to you? Are you in less pain now?...I am like you when my bleeding and cramping stopped I felt 100x better...not perfect (never perfect) but I felt like my body wasn't reminding me of all I had lost...I didn't have a constant and painful reminder. I wish you a fast physical recovery...emotions are much deeper though.:hugs:

I did speak to the clinic. I need to call today and make an appointment to meet with my FS and have another U/S so THEY can verify that I'm good to go. I'm in much less pain now. I just got on some natural constipation remedies last night, and they really worked well. I wish I'd realized sooner so I could be in less pain through the weekend. I'll tell you one thing... The cramps yesterday were way worse than the contractions at the hospital. At the hospital, I was uncomfortable and it was very unpleasant... but the cramps yesterday had me in tears. That's why I was so scared. But, once they got so severe, I was able to recognize where they were coming from. Maybe it was good that they were so strong... I might not have noticed them being so high if they weren't so intense.


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - You poor thing...they can be quite piercing...my favorite home remedy is a dash of flax seeds on whatever you are eating. Has definitely helped me! I'm glad you are starting to feel better though and also getting appts. set up.


----------



## Dazed

Love you ticker Bleu!


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> *Megg* - You poor thing...they can be quite piercing...my favorite home remedy is a dash of flax seeds on whatever you are eating. Has definitely helped me! I'm glad you are starting to feel better though and also getting appts. set up.

Prunes and high fiber cereal was all it took! I ate maybe 10 prunes... not that they tasted very good... and a huge bowl of high fiber cereal... about an hour later, I was certain it had worked! LOL

P.S. It really is a cute ticker!


----------



## vickyd

Seems like everyone is a bit down today....

Hearty hero is back on the feeding tube. She is still loosing weight and eating on her own is too tiring for her. I got called into the head of neonatology today, as you can guess i broke down in tears thinking i was gonna get some really bad news, and he said we will stop trying to get her to eat on her own for a couple of days...Im trying to be strong for her but i end up crying half the time. Alex told me to stay home tonight and he will go see her on his own.


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> P.S. It really is a cute ticker!




Dazed said:


> Love you ticker Bleu!

Thanks ladies - I hesitated making one because of the whole jinxing thing but I am determined to be happy and try my best(est!) to enjoy this pregnancy...then I made like 20 more...they are in my journal but this one is my favorite and I picked the photo with the mermaid and her daughter (sorry future son if you are a boy:winkwink:) which is really meaningful to me personally. 


*PS.* Oh dear, Prunes...I suppose if I downed grapefruit juice I could always have a prune for a good cause...glad it was the magic ticket.:winkwink:


----------



## hoping:)

:hugs: to everyone who needs them.

Just wanted to pop in with my hormone results.

TSH 1.67
T4 1.31
Prolactin 39 (normal is 4.8-23.3)
FSH 8.02
LH 14.6
E2 80.5

They said only my prolactin levels are abnormal... off to go google.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls, I'm in a low mood too worrying about tomorrow, so I'm afraid I won't be very cheery either. Lay awake till 2.30am and I'm exhausted today.:growlmad:
On a slightly more positive note, I've lost 15 lb, so I'm well chuffed about that!

Jen, sorry to hear your LO hasn't been well. Hope he feels better soon. Maybe do a bit of NTNP over the next few months, could be just what you need to get that BFP!:thumbup:

Vicky, sorry you've been upset today. I'm sure Hero will be doing much better in a few days and will be guzzling her milk down.

Megg, hope you get the go ahead for your next cycle soon hun.:hugs:

Dazed, you are part of this group and are well liked!:hugs:

Nato, enough of that negative talk. I've been trying for nearly the same time as you, I know it's shit! Mr T is going to get you knocked up and there's still a good chance it may happen before that poppet. Hope you feel better soon.

Allie, that's good news if it's just an inner ear infection. I've had one before and it made me anxious and weepy, so maybe that's what it is!:thumbup:

Hearty, sorry about the nasty cramps. Can you not take a sick day and rest up?

Sorry if I've missed anyone.
xx


----------



## sugarlove

Welcome SMFirst x


----------



## Megg33k

Everything but prolactin looks good. That's manageable. Good deal!

I called the clinic. I'll be there tomorrow at 10am to see the FS and have yet another u/s. But I should get my start date too. Hoping desperately for April!


----------



## Jaymes

Megg, Fxed for you Love.

NATO, Don't give up!

Dazed, I just friended you...

Welcome to all the newcomers. Everyone here is so supportive and wonderful!

:hug:


----------



## grandbleu

*Hoping* - Great results - don't know much about prolactin but I'm sure you are becoming an expert on it as I type this...let us know what it means to have that be high.

*Sugar* - Well done on the weight loss front...that's really good!:happydance: but sorry you are feeling down :hugs:

*Megg* - FXed for April cycle! :dust: I hope they agree with you as well tomorrow.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed i am completely mortified i appear to have ignored your friend request. I have friended you and requested they send flowers and chocolates and marriage proposals with the request. I am a total technobimbo and mustve missed it somehow. I am grovelling right back atcha with all my hearts xxx ps what are your opks doing at the moment? 

SM, may i call you S&M? or is that a bit forward. We are all up at different times - gets confusing with the who temps at what time. The temping usually doesnt cause me this much grief, but it does present its own problems. Like waking up at 3am thinking i have to temp. It is good for reassurance that you have ovd and when though. So in that respect i am defo carrying on. I was an anti-temper for a while until i got involved with this lot. We like to have stuff to stalk. Im sure if you have stopped bleeding your dr will give you the all clear - have you decided if you are going to wait until next cycle or start straight away? Some derailers got bfp in the same cycle and others preferred / were told to wait. 

Allie - mahoosive hug. It does look like af is on her way - fucking bitch. When I got the tunnel vision and dizziness, i went to the drs demanding they look at my ears. Its so damned physical it feels weird to have something emotional cause it. They gave me anti seasickness tablets to get through the dizziness but its the causes that need to be addresses as well as they symptoms. 

Yogibear - thanks bebe. gimme hugs. gimme

hearty. you are the silly one. you get silliest. Gimme hug too. 3 days of af cramping is really not fair on you, you must be exhausted. Are you marking the cramps on your chart so you can compare in future and evidence the situation? 

I can see the whole hug exchange issue coming up again here

Megg - you are doing so well, i know you are really feeling it, but you are still being very strong. The other thing is that the relocation of the pain means you are getting back to physical normality and you are less likely to be delayed in your recovery - thats gotta be good. You dont need a reminder in the form of pain. I have a feeling that the smooth muscle that is forced to cramp by the contractions is similar to smooth bowel muscle, and it might have been a build up of prostaglandins causing it. Sorry it was so painful, thats so crappy

Sounds like the meds to force earlier ov make the LH more effective? 

Hi Vic: You gotta do whatever you feel you have to do. If you are worried about not being strong for her, sweetie, she wont even know...its you that knows and you thats being affected by how you feel. 

That is an impressive ticker bleu, its all esoteric looking. Bugger it - you enjoy your moment, and enjoying this time as much as you can will only benefit you.

Hoping: thanks for posting your results, i hope you dont mind if i stick my beak in. Your TSH looks great - the normal range is 5, but anything over 1.99 could indicate autoimmune, so you are well out of that problem area. 

This is interesting on prolactin

https://www.drmalpani.com/prolactin.htm

Have you had any interpretation on the rest of the results? when do you see your dr about them? 

I would ask: 

what implication does the FSH:LH ratio have? a higher LH might indicate PCOS
are the E2 and prolactin suppressing your FSH? 

Your E2 seems a teeny bit high, but not significantly so (and still within normal range) - but i do think it needs reading in conjunction with the FSH by a specialist - some sites recommend re-testing if oestradiol is over 80. 

https://www.advancedfertility.com/day3fsh.htm


----------



## SMFirst

Hi girls (evening for most of you now!)

I have been trying to update myself on the goings on in this thread (slow day at work), and somehow thought to check the first post to see if there was something there and behold, Megg has been putting in updates for everyone - genuis :)

Megg, very sorry for your loss, but glad you have a good outlook.

Vicky - I know you will be happy at home with your baby girl very soon. Stay strong.

Sugarlove - congrats on the weightloss. that's huge!

I'll keep learning as we go here :) 

for myself, I just made an appt with my family doctor (Feb 19) to have some tests done with respect to recurrent miscarriages (I had an early loss at 5weeks the month before I had this other pregnancy which ended in MMC) - so only two losses but I guess my doctor is looking out for me (maybe something in my family history that she knows more than me!)


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I'm so happy you are feeling better. FX for an April start date! 

Sugar- woohoo for 15 lbs:happydance:

Bleu- love the ticker! You deserve to be happy and negativity won't help anything so I'm glad you are trying to be happy:thumbup:

Nato- no giving up! You are going to get your baby, we all will someday! We just have to keep pushing through because it will all be worth it in the end:hugs:

I just googled high prolactin levels and has been linked to infertility/recurrent miscariages and can disrupt cycles and ovulation. My FS is suppose to call me back and let me know if I need to be retested:thumbup: I hope this is the reason and I can start treatment.


----------



## SMFirst

Hey Nato - we were typing at the same time..

S + M are mine and my DH's initials so we get "S&M" a lot actually :) Made more funny because we are both quite mild-mannered so to imagine us in leather with whips etc is far fatched to say the least hehe

I definitely want to wait at least one cycle, as I have already experienced the back to back BFP's with no success. 

So hopefully given the extra time we might find some answers, improve our health a little (eat better, vitamins etc) and importantly be in the right frame of mind to TTC again.


----------



## hoping:)

Forgot to say- Welcome SM!!!

Thanks for your input Nato! I really appreciate it because I am not too familiar with all the lab values for each test.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - Dr. Malpani is very informative and also very easy on the eyes...I think I would be a bit flustered if he were my IVF guy...(I'd also have a secret crush that I wouldn't tell OH about:winkwink:)

*Hoping* - wow so you have an answer and on my own investigative (ie google) efforts I have found that it's really treatable :happydance:


*EDITED for STUPIDITY*: Yeah Dr. Malpani probably isn't that guy who keeps winking me into filling out the pop up form...I just realized that his office is in Mumbai...I did think the last name didn't really match but I was thinking Italian not Indian...:argh: Shutting myself back up in the "shy" closet!


----------



## msarkozi

This is for you all, and an extra one for Nato because she is going to steal it anyway:

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Jaymes

msarkozi said:


> This is for you all, and an extra one for Nato because she is going to steal it anyway:
> 
> :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:

https://www.babyandbump.com/userimages/profilepics/profilepic63433_3.gif


----------



## NatoPMT

Everyone thinks your values are fine hoping, so i hope i havent scared you suggesting questions to ask. I just want the FS to look properly at your values in conjunction with each other rather than in conjunction with the highest normal range. If you have a mild imbalance then something really simple might help you out. 

S&M, we only have your word for that ;)

I agree, i think the most important thing is that you are ready and have the recovery time you need. You sound very level headed and im sure you will do exactly what is right for you. 

Megg Yeay for fast appointments and possible start dates!! i bet you get knocked up again before i even pluck up the courage to see mr t. 

Sugar: i think because nothing seems to be wrong, i keep thinking i dont need IVF so the realisation is a bit of a kick in the bum. Well bloody done on the weight loss. Its all that chilli sauce. Speeded up your metabolism like. I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## NatoPMT

i am stuffing hugs in my pocket while pointing at bleu to distract everyone from the theftyness going on.


----------



## grandbleu

NatoPMT said:


> i am stuffing hugs in my pocket while pointing at bleu to distract everyone from the theftyness going on.

:rofl: I figured I'd out my silly mistake first before I got ridiculed...I was even considering IVF at that point with his come hither looks :kiss:

I bet I've given you enough time to snatch a bunch of Hugs!


----------



## NatoPMT

bleuby bleuby doo, where are you



grandbleu said:


> *EDITED for STUPIDITY*: Yeah Dr. Malpani probably isn't that guy who keeps winking me into filling out the pop up form...I just realized that his office is in Mumbai...I did think the last name didn't really match but I was thinking Italian not Indian...:argh: Shutting myself back up in the "shy" closet!

i am having a right old giggle to meself - this is a window into your thinking


----------



## Round2

I'm sorry to everyone who is having a bad day. This thread has such high high's and low low's. Everyone seems to synchronize too.

Megg, you're such a rock star. You sound like your doing so well. I really hope you get the April start date that you want.

Nato, my chart is ugly. I may have ovulate early, but my OPK's and EWCM told me otherwise. I like your theory though - maybe my temp today is really an implantation dip at 6 DPO? Most likely I think it's because the drugs I'm on for my high TSH are screwing with my temps. My FS doubled my dose last month to bring down my levels. They were at 4.6, I get tested again next week to see if they came down.

Sugar, how did you lose 15lbs that quickly? Congratulations well done.

Blue, I love your ticker.


----------



## VGibs

So here is the big birth story....there is a scary part so beware!

Spoiler
Well all day Friday I was having contractions on and off and a funny burning feeling on the top of my tummy. I was sure something was going on because I was used to the contractions starting and stopping. I went to bed and everything stopped. Then all day saturday nothing was happening. I didnt have any contractions at all. I laid down on my loveseat at about 5 pm to watch Ferris Buellers day off and I had 4 contractions very close together. Then I got up to cook supper and had three more. So i thought oh i better be timing these. sorry for lack of capitols but the baby is occupying one arm! lo By 6:30 i knew it was probably time to get ready for the hospital because they were coming 6 minutes apart and getting very very strong. so we packed up and headed out in a snow squall. Picked up my mom and dropped off my daughter on the way. It took a very very long time to get to the hospital because of all the snow. On the way to the hospital we called the midwife because she wanted to meet us in the office to make sure I was in labor. But by the time we hit the city the contractions were 2 minutes apart and almost 2 minutes long. So she met us in the hospital. As we were waiting for the lords slowest nurse to check me in I went and sat in the waiting area and had 4 contractions right on top of each other. And as my OH brought me up a wheelchair I felt a little pop. My water broke. Mind you it didnt come flooding out until I got upstairs and went to get in the bed. They put me in the back room because I was making so much noise lol They checked me while waiting for the midwife and said I was only 5 cm. But I had a contraction while she was checking me and I went to 8 1/2 during the contraction. Then my midwife came in and had to do a whack load of goofy stuff on the computer. She had me get up so that I was hanging onto the back of the bed and the minute I moved into the posisiton I had a huge urge to push. As I pushed a huge gush of fluid came out and she went "Oh my we have pushing" and checked me again. I was 8 cm and almost fully dilated when I had a contraction. This was within 25 minutes I went from 5 cm to 10. So she said she would hold the lip of the cervix out of the way if I felt like pushing. So when she said to push...I friggin pushed. I just had this crazy urge that I needed this baby out NOW! This is when the other midwife showed up to assist and she tried to get a fetal heartbeat and because I was having so many contractions they could not get a good heartbeat how I was posistioned. *sp* So they flipped me back over unto my back to get a good heartrate and see how far I was. My mom and OH held my legs in the air and I started to give it my all. It was then that things got quiet and the midwife made the bed go back all the way and had them push my legs as far back as they would go. Which was agonizing but she said "You NEED to keep her hips apart." and I noted a little bit of panic in her voice. I had my eyes closed almost the entire time but I cracked an eye to look at OH and I knew by his face that something was wrong. So I did what I could with no information and PUSHED the midwife goes "WHOA thats a girl" and then I felt her head emerge...and then get stuck and then I heard a huge POP. It turns out it wasnt her head but her shoulders that got caught under my pubic bone. And her other shoulder broke my tailbone :( So then the midwife almost yelled at me. She said "You need this baby out NOW!" So I gave it one HUGE grunt and felt her slide out onto my tummy. She didnt cry right away and they took her from me to check her out. She had to have oxygen and they were checking her over and over. When her head emerged the cord was wound round her neck and then getting her shoulders stuck compressed the cord so she was out of oxygen for a minute or two. And that was why she was sluggish to cry at first. She started crying pretty loud when they gave her back to me. And she latched right on to my breast *where she has since set up permenent residence* and stayed there for almost an hour. Her little face was very bruised from coming down the birth canal so fast but she has almost got rid of all that now. She is doing very very well. Is having lots of nice wet diapers and is starting to poop more regular. I have not had her weighed yet but by the amount of time she spends on the boob I dont think she has lost very much weight LOL

Its been really hard keeping up with you ladies! Grrr I broke my tailbone whilst having baby porkchop and am unable to sit for long in my computer chair. They decided today that they will remove said tailbone in about 6 months time. Because this happened with my other daughter as well.

Megg - This may be a super personal question and dont answer if you dont want to...but do you think you may be dealing better with this loss because you know now that a heartbeat is possible? Like with your other losses you never saw a heartbeat so maybe your fear was that it may never happen...and now that you know it can, it has given you more hope??


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, you may still not need IVF. You might end up on clomid with me or even doing IUI. The clinic I went to in Darlington said that could be an option for me if clomid didn't work.

Right I'm in even more of a shit mood. Have been trying to talk Mal into going on a really good deal cruise in April for a week for the last 10 days. Nearly had him cracked, and the bloody thing's just gone up by 400 quid!:growlmad:
*******! I was going to get Mal to ring up and book it after my lap tomorrow if there was nothing majorly wrong!

Possibly for the best, given I'm being made redundant, will prob regain all my lost weight and start drinking and smoking again if I went on it! I neeeeeeed a holiday!!


----------



## sugarlove

Round I went on a bloody boring diet which I'm still on. It's low cal, low fat, low gi and low fun!:haha:


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

I am going to join Nato, Hearty, and Sugar who have been worrying they have terrible diseases like cancer with my newfound fear my dizziness is caused by MS. The dr. at the walk in clinic mentioned it yesterday and after Googling I am convinced I have it. :( I have a neurology appointment next week at the insistance of the walk in Dr, in any case, as I may have mentioned. I can't believe the amount of Drs. I am seeing. But Sugar, I am sure you won't have cancer found tomorrow and Nato I am sure you don't have skin cancer. Let us all be hypochondriacs. 

Hoping, I also have elevated prolactin. On many an occasion all of my hormones are normal with prolactin out of range. The highest mine has ever been is in the 30s, kind of where yours is. They had me do an MRI to rule out a tumor (this was over a year ago) and since then every time I have it tested it is either at the high end of the range or just out of range. My gyno offered me meds for it but I declined because the way it affects fertility is by stopping ovulation and I DO ovulate, albiet late. Actually if he offered me the meds now I might just take them! Let us know what your Dr. says.

Dazed, regarding the OPKs, I didn't do them this cycle but they do get slightly darker about CD15 and then again around CD21 but when they actually get positive it's really obvious and only for about a day. Hope that helps. Gosh, I feel for you having a long cycle. I've only been 'trying' for 7 cycles but it's been 9 months because my cycles can get long. 

Megg, I'm glad you found the reason for your cramps. It sounds like you're doing really well. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Allie - I have MS...its not something I publicise but I have been diagnosed for four years.


----------



## Allie84

Gibs, I am going to read your birth story as soon as I'm home from work!
ETA: Sorry about MS. :hugs: It seems all too common! I'm trying to hold onto hope I don't have it though because I had a normal MRI a year ago. If I do...I'm sure I'll get through it as you are doing. Right now no bad news would surpise me. At all. 

Sugar, that SUCKS about the holiday going up. It's weird how fluid holiday prices are. How they vary by hundreds of dollars by the minute. This has happened to me more than once (including our trip to LA last month). Maybe this means you'll find a better deal soon. I hope so! I agree you and Mal deserve a nice holiday. 

Nato and Hearty, I'm sorry I can't offer more PMA. I don't think I've ever been this low on PMA. :( 

Mel, thanks for the much needed hugs.

Round2, it's a good observation of how the downs of the group seem to coincide. Interesting. We are all so connected!


----------



## sugarlove

Jesus Virginia, my eyes were watering with your birth story!:haha: you've put me off ever giving birth!
Hope you're not feeling too sore and your LO sounds like she's doing great!:thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, sorry you're having a rough day. It sounds like Hero is doing okay, though, even if mommy is stressed. :hugs: I hope your night 'off' improves your outlook. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Vgibs *- I loved your story but it was a bit scary at the end. So happy you and baby are doing well! (I love that you called her pork chop...so cute!) Also I didn't even know they could remove a tailbone permanently - you learn something new every day. 

*Allie* - :hugs: I've diagnosed myself a million times on google with different things...I hope you will be just fine and it's just anxiety symptoms. 

*Sugar* - Sucks about the trip...grrrr...much luck and peace tomorrow. 

*Round2* - there have been many group hugs and campfire kumbaiyahs(spell???) since I've been on here. Last time it was the full moon...


----------



## VGibs

sugarlove said:


> Jesus Virginia, my eyes were watering with your birth story!:haha: you've put me off ever giving birth!
> Hope you're not feeling too sore and your LO sounds like she's doing great!:thumbup:

haha Sorry sugar...it was fairly intense and very different from my first labor. The labor I had with my stillborn son was very very traumatic and will spare you the details...but Marie-Eve's birth was a breeze compared to that one.


----------



## Allie84

Read the birth story....Oh, wow, Virginia!!! She really did come fast. She is so cute, though. Yes, I'm with Sugar and the story did really put me off childbirth. It freaked me out!!! Cord around the neck....glad she's okay, but I would have just panicked. It sounds like you did really well. I guess in the moment it's just so crazy you don't think about it. THanks for sharing with us. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Wow Vgibs, what a story. Glad it all ended well, and its almost better it was so fast so you and OH and your mom didn't have time to get really worried!
With all the stories at every step of the way on this site it boggles my mind that anyone has uneventful conceptions, pregnancy and births!


----------



## VGibs

I was told after that the cord around her neck really was not an issue. It happened because she came down the birth canal so quickly and the cord didnt have a chance to get out of the way. But the midwife told me that she could slip two fingers under the cord so there was room for the blood to pulse, it was her shoulders being so huge that compressed the cord. The MW also told me that a cord around a neck is very common and only dangerous in some cases.


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> So here is the big birth story....there is a scary part so beware!
> 
> Spoiler
> Well all day Friday I was having contractions on and off and a funny burning feeling on the top of my tummy. I was sure something was going on because I was used to the contractions starting and stopping. I went to bed and everything stopped. Then all day saturday nothing was happening. I didnt have any contractions at all. I laid down on my loveseat at about 5 pm to watch Ferris Buellers day off and I had 4 contractions very close together. Then I got up to cook supper and had three more. So i thought oh i better be timing these. sorry for lack of capitols but the baby is occupying one arm! lo By 6:30 i knew it was probably time to get ready for the hospital because they were coming 6 minutes apart and getting very very strong. so we packed up and headed out in a snow squall. Picked up my mom and dropped off my daughter on the way. It took a very very long time to get to the hospital because of all the snow. On the way to the hospital we called the midwife because she wanted to meet us in the office to make sure I was in labor. But by the time we hit the city the contractions were 2 minutes apart and almost 2 minutes long. So she met us in the hospital. As we were waiting for the lords slowest nurse to check me in I went and sat in the waiting area and had 4 contractions right on top of each other. And as my OH brought me up a wheelchair I felt a little pop. My water broke. Mind you it didnt come flooding out until I got upstairs and went to get in the bed. They put me in the back room because I was making so much noise lol They checked me while waiting for the midwife and said I was only 5 cm. But I had a contraction while she was checking me and I went to 8 1/2 during the contraction. Then my midwife came in and had to do a whack load of goofy stuff on the computer. She had me get up so that I was hanging onto the back of the bed and the minute I moved into the posisiton I had a huge urge to push. As I pushed a huge gush of fluid came out and she went "Oh my we have pushing" and checked me again. I was 8 cm and almost fully dilated when I had a contraction. This was within 25 minutes I went from 5 cm to 10. So she said she would hold the lip of the cervix out of the way if I felt like pushing. So when she said to push...I friggin pushed. I just had this crazy urge that I needed this baby out NOW! This is when the other midwife showed up to assist and she tried to get a fetal heartbeat and because I was having so many contractions they could not get a good heartbeat how I was posistioned. *sp* So they flipped me back over unto my back to get a good heartrate and see how far I was. My mom and OH held my legs in the air and I started to give it my all. It was then that things got quiet and the midwife made the bed go back all the way and had them push my legs as far back as they would go. Which was agonizing but she said "You NEED to keep her hips apart." and I noted a little bit of panic in her voice. I had my eyes closed almost the entire time but I cracked an eye to look at OH and I knew by his face that something was wrong. So I did what I could with no information and PUSHED the midwife goes "WHOA thats a girl" and then I felt her head emerge...and then get stuck and then I heard a huge POP. It turns out it wasnt her head but her shoulders that got caught under my pubic bone. And her other shoulder broke my tailbone :( So then the midwife almost yelled at me. She said "You need this baby out NOW!" So I gave it one HUGE grunt and felt her slide out onto my tummy. She didnt cry right away and they took her from me to check her out. She had to have oxygen and they were checking her over and over. When her head emerged the cord was wound round her neck and then getting her shoulders stuck compressed the cord so she was out of oxygen for a minute or two. And that was why she was sluggish to cry at first. She started crying pretty loud when they gave her back to me. And she latched right on to my breast *where she has since set up permenent residence* and stayed there for almost an hour. Her little face was very bruised from coming down the birth canal so fast but she has almost got rid of all that now. She is doing very very well. Is having lots of nice wet diapers and is starting to poop more regular. I have not had her weighed yet but by the amount of time she spends on the boob I dont think she has lost very much weight LOL
> 
> Its been really hard keeping up with you ladies! Grrr I broke my tailbone whilst having baby porkchop and am unable to sit for long in my computer chair. They decided today that they will remove said tailbone in about 6 months time. Because this happened with my other daughter as well.
> 
> Megg - This may be a super personal question and dont answer if you dont want to...but do you think you may be dealing better with this loss because you know now that a heartbeat is possible? Like with your other losses you never saw a heartbeat so maybe your fear was that it may never happen...and now that you know it can, it has given you more hope??

I'm going to have to read that whole thing later... but I wanted to address your question first. 

First... NOTHING is too personal. Never hesitate to ask me anything. I'm an open book.

Second... YES! I've found myself doubting my first 2 losses many, many times. As much as I know they were real, they feel like fabrications. I have no physical evidence of them... no traumatic ending... nothing to show that they ever existed except my own recollection of them. I came away with nothing but a broken heart and an irrational fear of ultrasound machines. I have lots of proof that Ixxy was real. I know that ultrasounds don't always give me bad news. And, the traumatic ending felt more appropriate with the emotional trauma I was processing. It was awful, but I felt vindicated. This was very real, and I know it can be again. I truly believe that anyone who can get pregnant can have a happy ending... Its just finding the key! Knowing this loss might have been due to something not related to me is helpful. If it was just crap genetic luck, then there's likely no reason for the next not to work out much better! :)


----------



## LucyJ

To all those that need some :hugs: sending lots and lots :hugs:

Hearty, Nato, Sugar and Allie sorry your having a bad day I know it will passed and you will all feel more hopefull I just know it untill them :hugs: 

Sugar I will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Megg good luck for tomorrow hope you can do the april cycle.

Vicky sending lots of PMA to you and your little hero Im sure she will be home with you soon.

Welcome SMfirst :hi:


----------



## Round2

VGibs, your birth story sent shivers up my spine. I'm glad everything was fine in the end. Congratulations.

Allie, I remember reading that you are taking meds for thyroid issues as well. I know that I've been experiencing some crazy side affects from the meds (dizziness, heart palpatations, sweating, insomina). Could this be contributing to the issues you're having recently?


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, i got paranoid i had MS as i was having tingling in my fingers and my GP tested my B12 before anything else, but i think he didnt take me seriously and just did that to put me off demanding MRI's. You have so much on your plate so i sincerely hope you get the all clear. Allie, why dont you try the prolactin meds? can you TTC on them? 

Gibby, thanks for sharing your diagnosis. I hope you dont think im rude, but i havent read your story because im too scared and too emotional to hear intense birth stories. I got that she had the cord round the neck - thats how all the best babies are born <pointsatself>

Round, thats what i was thinking, a bit of an implantation dip its never to be sniffed at. I hope your TSH has come down, bloody cheek of the meds interfering where they are not wanted. Have you established if the TSH could be impacting your TTC? 

Sugar, so you think an IVF dr would prescribe / advise other things before IVF? I assume that NHS drs would as they dont like invasive stuff and they dont like the cost.

Boo to boring food but yeay to its effects. Where was the cruise going to? can you find an alternative but cheaper holiday that takes you to the same place? and then island hop a bit?

I didnt know they could remove a tailbone either, id have thought the nerves were a bit dodgy to go poking around with. Very impressive. 

oh bloody hell, it must be nearly full moon time again. mebbes thats whats getting us all stirred up and restless. 

Megg, i can understand how that would help you feel more optimistic about the future. This is so happening for you

oo interesting about the thyroid meds, Round.


----------



## NatoPMT

i just read this:

_My endocrinologist at the time (a 40-something woman who had more than 15 years treating women with thyroid problems and thyroid-related infertility) believed FIRMLY that most women do not normalize unless TSH is between 1 and 2 (considered low by some doctors) and that a woman with evidence of thyroid disease can't get and/or maintain a pregnancy at a TSH higher than 1-2. (Note: I didn't get pregnant at 4, a level considered totally NORMAL, but got pregnant quickly at a TSH of 1.2 and had my first baby in December of 1997.)

So you might want to find out what your TSH level was, and if it's "high-normal" and your doctor is not willing to treat you, I'd advise finding an endocrinologist who has a good success rate working with thyroid-related infertility._

here:

https://thyroid.about.com/library/weekly/aa050199.htm


----------



## grandbleu

We are currently in the waxing crescent phase of loopiness :wacko:

https://tycho.usno.navy.mil/cgi-bin/phase.gif​


----------



## grandbleu

Ok this is off topic and I wasn't even there for the shenanigans (at the beach pinky swear!) but the concept of disco biscuits was being thrown around and has even made it into Nato's illustrious siggy!

So here's my proposition...bakers come out of hiding...let's make disco biscuits...come up with a doable and yummy recipe and we can all make them and sing kumbaiyah again around the camp fire while gorging ourselves on our delectable disco biscuits...

Any one???


----------



## SMFirst

You know, I pointed out the skinny moon to my DH last night. But maybe I'm the opposite of you guys right now - I'd been feeling quite low the last 3-4 weeks and the last couple of days I've felt quite positive and cheery..

Could someone give a brief review of how thyroid may affect pregnancy (I don't seem to have a problem with fertility yet)

My mom and older sister both had thyroid issues (don't know exactly what) so I'd like to learn more..

I know my doctor already mentioned looking into blood clotting issues..


----------



## grandbleu

Her voice echoed in the empty room..."Back in the closet," the inner shy voice said. "Back in the closet."...:argh:


----------



## NatoPMT

how old are you SM? my mum has high TSH too although i dont know much about it. i know over 2 and it could indicate autoimmune, but thats as far as i know im afraid

Bleu is bonkers whatever the moon phase. now she wants us to start manufacturing intoxicating chemicals. 

i buy all my biscuits (none disco variety) from sainsburys...quadruple chocolate cookies. hmmmm. 

New word. Discuits. 

we need to add plurking and boofn to the disco derail dictionary.


----------



## Round2

Thanks Nato....I read that article too. Too bad my 3 other doctors hadn't read that before my losses.

SM, being hypothroid (high TSH) messes up your cycles, it can shorten your leutal phase and delay ovulation. Once you're pregnant, the baby takes even more thyroid from you causing your TSH levels to rise. If you are already in the high TSH range, this can cause miscarriage. I'm not sure exactly how it causes miscarriages, but studies show that it does increase your chances. There's alot of talk about what the correct levels should be. My doctors all said anything under 5 was okay, which I think is okay if you are not TTC. My FS said that it must be under 2.5 to decrease your chances of another loss. From what I've read under 2 is actually best.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato the Darlington clinic was a private one. It's a branch of London Women's clinic in Harley Street. It was the Consultant who suggested the clomid straightaway. I was banging on about IVF and starting asap, and she was recommending clomid and IUI at a push. Maybe Mr T will be pro clomid!:thumbup:

My cruise went from Southampton to Bilbao and La Coruna (Spain) and Brest and La Rochelle (France). I don't fly so can't get anywhere else really outside of UK, hence why I was excited about a cheapo cruise. Did 2 in 2009 and loved cruising. I'm going to stalk cruise deals whilst I'm off work. Mal wouldn't book that one before my lap in case we got really bad news and and have missed out now :growlmad:


----------



## sugarlove

Round my TSH is 3.6 and have seen 2 Consultants who don't give a damn and said it was fine!:growlmad:


----------



## NatoPMT

Im a total novice at the TSH stuff, but this might be relevant for Allie:

_Hypothyroidism can cause anovulation (failure to ovulate) directly or by causing elevation in another hormone called prolactin._

this might contribute to late ovulation too, as it then effects fsh - if allie has prolactin meds, it might be TSH that causes high prolactin so the cause is still happening. 

I also read this:

_Thyroid hormone can block the effect of estrogen at various points in the body. That means the estrogen will not be as effective at getting its job done. This can make the endometrium (uterine lining) unstable and cause abnormal uterine bleeding.
_
and:

_If you are found to have hypothyroidism, thyroid hormone replacement ( Eltroxine) is very effective in restoring fertility. It may take 1-2 months to normalize your thyroid hormone levels with medication ; and once you start medication, you must check your TSH levels to confirm they are in the normal range.
_
is it Eltroxine you are on?


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Round my TSH is 3.6 and have seen 2 Consultants who don't give a damn and said it was fine!:growlmad:

this is a toughie. some specialists get really shirty if you show knowledge against their own. Its an arrogance and control issue i think - but if there is growing evidence this is the issue, then i would push them to respond to specific research

also, and i dont want to scare you, but if what i posted before is right about unstable linings that needs to be addressed before pregnancy


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 and Nato - thanks for the helpful Throid info. I'll be sure to discuss with my doctor..

I'm 29 now, 30 in May (bah!).. 

I've always had short cycles (24 days) and I figure I OV around CD13...

hmm


----------



## NatoPMT

This dr seems to be really good, he does webchats and stuff answering questions on fertility endocrinology

https://www.reproendo.com/html/hormone-imbalances.html


----------



## NatoPMT

do you use opks S&M?

edt: also, i got so hung up on what i might have, i went through stages of being positive i had most different mc causes - have you had your 3 day and 21 day tests done with TSH, full blood count etc? hopefully that will put your mind at rest


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> do you use opks S&M?

Not yet - I had relied on symptoms (pains, sex drive, EWCM) and I wanted to keep the TTC more casual, less like work! but I was getting tempted to use them the cycle I ended up getting my BFP..

edit reply to edit: I haven't had any testing done yet, but soon..


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed i am completely mortified i appear to have ignored your friend request.

Its ok, I send Amanda one the same day and never got hers back until I asked again. I wonder if it was something about that day?



NatoPMT said:


> what are your opks doing at the moment?

Pissing me off!! Saturdays was positive, Sunday was darker than the control, and yesterday was darker than the control. Todays is positive and I think its darker than the control too. I didn't have enough time this morning to recheck it but it was definately positive when I left for work! I only have one left that I will use tomorrow. If no AF by Friday I will test Saturday just to be sure that its actually ovulation.


Off to read the rest.


----------



## NatoPMT

you gotta do whatever is right for you. You haven't seemed to have problems getting your bfp so no need to overdo it if you are happy with the way things were.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> If no AF by Friday I will test Saturday just to be sure that its actually ovulation.

you mean...it might be hcg??? that would be amazing!! 

<pleasepleaseplease>

dont get me wound up.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks for the request Jaymes! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> you mean...it might be hcg??? that would be amazing!!
> <pleasepleaseplease>
> 
> dont get me wound up.

Its always a possibility. I ment to start testing at cd14 (should have actually started at 12) but being a dumb butt I missed it and started at cd15. I have had a regular 28 day cycle before, so its not out of the rhelm of possiblity that I ov'ed cd14 and missed the surge.

As much as I would love for it to be hcg, its a double edged sword. I'm supposed to get you preggo not the other way around, but if thats the case, I'll take it. I'm not getting my hopes up through!


----------



## NatoPMT

Test!!!!!!!

TEST!!!!!!!

If you didnt start opks until CD15, then its VERY likely you missed it on a 28 day cycle and if you are getting strong positives now....

i am beside myself.


----------



## Allie84

Thank you SO MUCH for all of the thyroid information, ladies!!!

Nato, I am on Synthroid, which must be a similiar med. I'm on the lowest possible dose, though, 25 mcg, and every dr. I've seen this week has been dismissive about it being the cause of the heart palps and dizziness...it's amazing to think that you've been experiencing the same symptoms as me, 
SMFirst. What dose are you on? 

My TSH has varied between 3.18 and 4.4 the past few months. Actually the most recent one was 4.4 which makes me wonder if the meds are working. I have to admit I am not that good at taking them...I take half if I am feeling particularly nervous about them (doc said that was fine) and have actually skipped taking the meds all together this weekend because of my other symptoms. 

Sugar, like you, all docs were dismissive because that's 'normal', except for the gyno who agreed it could be causing infertility.

I'm going to get right back on them today, though!! Thanks to you guys.
I will also consider a prolactin med if the info posted today by you helpful lot is true. Which I'm sure it is.

Nato, you are so helpful and amazing! You've already lifted my PMA today and I didn't think it could be done. 

Dazed, I really hope that's HCG on those OPKS. FX!!!!

bleu, I would love to make some biscuits for the disco thread biscuit eating kumbayah! Great idea! Of course the only E in them will be some sort of food coloring. :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, i am watching big fat gypsy wedding so cant take my eyes off the telly, but managed to google:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=YLhRTdmbOMmAhQeY953eCA

ahh at you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: etc x


----------



## VGibs

I am going to have to get ahold of this gypsy wedding show...all my brits talk about it so it must be pretty wild


----------



## sugarlove

Right I'm off to bed ladies. I'm due at the hospital for 8am tomorrow, so early night to try and get some kip.

Night y'all
x


----------



## NatoPMT

you MUST watch it. its another world. 

its getting seriously slated in the press, or the gypsies are, but i am pretty disgusted at the reactions to be honest. They are being accused of sexualisation of children...yet their teenagers are chaperoned and dont lose their virginity until after marriage. They get slated for marrying so young, but divorce is incredibly rare. They are having bare knuckle fighting tonight, yet its refereed and noone gets seriously hurt (bit brutal and machismic for my liking). There is very questionable views towards women, but the women say they are happy and dont 'seem' to be downtrodden. I kinda think that the press are putting our mould onto a community that doesnt suit our mould.


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Right I'm off to bed ladies. I'm due at the hospital for 8am tomorrow, so early night to try and get some kip.
> 
> Night y'all
> x

will be thinking of you tomorrow, try and get some sleep 

lots of love x


----------



## MinnieMone

evening everyone :howdy:

Wanted to come on quickly to wish Sugar the best of luck for tomorrow and hope you're not too nervous hun. 

SMfirst - welcome to the thread, glad you joined us.

Nato - you're in the wrong job, you should have been a FS, I think you and Megg and Hearty between you know more than any specialist out there. 

I'm watching gypsy wedding too, I love it. Imagine the sticky arse you'd have in the summer with those plastic covers on everything. I do love their sense of family and community though, bet no-one in the travelling community is ever lonely.

Vgibs - my goodness I read your birth story with my legs firmly crossed, ouch. well done you, what an achievement, and in four hours. If I'm ever lucky enough to be in labour I hope mine is that quick.

Hello to everyone else :hugs:
right i'm off to eat the haagen daaz which is calling me to the kitchen (the new chocolate, caramel and nuts).


----------



## Dazed

Nato - Calm down chicka! I'm waiting to test, I have no symptoms what so ever. No cramping, no sore boobs, nothing. I have been nausious since my stomach bug, so I don't count that. Nothing supports AF or ov, so I will just wait and see.

BTW - Just check my OPK from today and its just as dark as yesterday.


----------



## NatoPMT

i am an armchair FS mone. I pretend i know it all. 

Dazed. are you bding? if you are really not convinced its hcg then you should be bd. 

get to it. <secretlynotcalmbutpretendingsheis>

gotta go to bed - night y'all


----------



## LucyJ

Night Nato sweet dreams :sleep: :hugs:

Sugar try and get some sleep :sleep: Will be thinking of you tomorrow lots of love xx

:hi: mone


----------



## Dazed

Yes Nato.. I'm gettin me some! Good night!


----------



## Round2

Allie, after I had my DD I was diagnosed with a high TSH. I started taking 0.025mg of levothyroxide (aka: synthroid or eltroxine). After my MMC's, my FS recommend that I get my level below 2.5 so she upped it to 0.10mg. She warned me that I probably see some side affects because she was more than doubling my dosage. So far all the symptoms that I mentioned before were what she warned me about. Basically I feel like I'm on speed or have drank too much coffee all the time! It should settle down as my body adjusts. I find out next week if my levels have dropped enough.


----------



## SMFirst

Yes - Allie I think you were meaning to ask Round2 about doses, not me (I am not taking any meds for now..)

well Round2 - it's only 3pm an everyone else has gone to bed :)
Even though I have always lived in Vancouver I rarely go to the island just because of the price of the ferries, sad..

I hope your side effects ease off, they don't sound too nice!


----------



## Dazed

Hehe, its 6pm in Virginia. I'm just now making dinner.


----------



## SMFirst

hi dazed :) since I am still at work and bored - what's for dinner ? :)

my husband gets home from work almost 2hours before me but I'm always the one scrambling to find stuff for us to eat...


----------



## Allie84

Thank you, Round! It appears I confused you with SMFirst. I suppose I can blame it on not being all there today. 

How high was your TSH, Round? Sorry if you've already said....having one of those days.

Good luck tomorrow, Sugar. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:

Thanks for the Google, Nato. It appears they're the same thing so that's good.


----------



## Dazed

Hi SM. On today's menu its Cajun Chicken Pasta. 
I'm like you, hubby gets home about an hour before me and I have to make dinner. But in his defense, he does go in early and clean the house so I don't have to.


----------



## Round2

No problem Allie. The first time I got diagnosed with high TSH I have no idea how high it was. I'm guessing just over 5 since my GP gave me a very mild dose and she believes that under 5 is normal. When my FS saw me in December is my TSH was at 4.6 and like I said, I'll find out next week where it's at now.

I've been on the higher dosage for 5.5 weeks now and it's not till this week that I've really noticed some symptoms. Like I said, heart racing, palpatations, dizziness and just general edgy feeling.

Not sure if the dosage you are on would cause those symptoms or not. But if you've never been on it before, then I wouldn't be suprised. I can't believe your doctor isn't taking that into consideration.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so confused by TSH anyway.... Mine was never in the optimal range, but no one seemed to mind. But, when it was checked at my prenatal appointment, it went down to optimal range all by itself with no help... It didn't improve at all when I was on the supplement cocktail that was supposed to improve it though. WTF?


----------



## VGibs

Just an aside....my baby daughter loves Depeche Mode. She just sits and listens when I put it on. LOL


----------



## Allie84

Hehe that's cute Virginia!!! Awwww.

Megg, I noticed how low your TSH was when you posted it last time. Do you think pregnancy made it lower? Either way, that is an awesome TSH. I'd love to have a TSH like that!!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hehe that's cute Virginia!!! Awwww.
> 
> Megg, I noticed how low your TSH was when you posted it last time. Do you think pregnancy made it lower? Either way, that is an awesome TSH. I'd love to have a TSH like that!!

Its the only thing I can think of... I guess so. It was much, much higher before. It was 2.09 in May, 2010 and 2.62 in Oct, 2010. I don't know why it went down to <2. I can only figure that it must have been triggered by the pregnancy. I'm very, very hopeful that it will stay that low. No one seemed to care when it was in the 2's... but I always hoped to see it drop under that. I wish I knew what exactly about the pregnancy could have caused it to drop that way.


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, I've always heard of the opposite, pregnancy raising TSH. Oh, what I would give to be even in the 2s! Go with it and enjoy it, Megg. I bet it will stay down. 

I have some good news to share (for a change)! Alex got offered a promotion and a raise today at work. :) I'm so proud of him. He really likes his job, as well. The only thing that made me freak a little bit is us trying to move. We both want to move but whatever job we move for will have to top this now...and I REALLY don't want to get stuck here. But, I'm going to be happy for now and not get ahead of myself. There's always transferring within the company.


----------



## Megg33k

That's great news, Allie! :hugs: YAY!

I know the 2's aren't much to complain about... but I worry about anything that isn't perfect, ya know?


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. You all have been so chatty and I'm feeling a little left out Bice been so busy with work and the time difference makes it impossible for me to keep up. I read everything but can't respond to it all. 

Vicky I am sending more of my energy to you and Hero. She is going to make it through this. She just needs a little time. I have absolute faith in this little one. 

Allie, Congrats to Alex and the job. This doesn't mean you are bound to Fargo for life. It means you can save some money so you can move away at some point. Interesting stuff about the thyroid meds and anxiety symptoms. Definitely worth discussing with the doc. Maybe there is a different brand that won't have the same side effects. When my dad suffered his traumatic brain injury, they put him on an anti-seizure med. When he was releases from the hospital, his insurance company authorized the generic brand of the anti-seizure med. He had such a bad reaction to it he ended up in th emergency room. Genetics aren't always the same as name brands. And some mess that treat the same issue can react differently. 

Lisa, I'm with Nato. I want you to test! Sounds promising to me. 

Nato, not sure what to say babes. I know how much you don't want IVF. But I also know how successful Dr. T is. I'm also mad at myself for waiting as long as I did. But we can't look back. We can only look forward. Easier said than done, I know. 

Sugar, good luck tomorrow babe. You'll get through it. I'm thinking about you. 

Can't remember what else I read. Forgive me. I'm working on little sleep, cramps, bleeding and a long day at work. I was thinking that maybe the progesterone caused the cramps. It must have made my uterine lining thicker, hence a heavier period. My periods get stuck in my uterine wall and irritate the bad tissue there. I bet that's what is happening. It felt as bad as a mc.


----------



## vickyd

Allie i dont know if i mentioned this before but when i was in Uni i started to suffer from really bad anxiety. The kind that takes you to hospital a couple times a week cause you think youre dying. I was perscribed anti anxiety meds but they really didnt seem to work. After talking about it with my mom she asked me to fly home to get my thyroid checked. Turns out hypothyroid symptoms are very similar to anxiety attacks. My tests were very borderline but my mom's doc gave me a higher dose anyway. After a few months on the meds my anxiety also went away.

Blue i make a pretty decent space cake if that counts!! Ive never baked a cookie in my life though!

Hearty thanks for your positive energy, i was in a slump yesterday cause on top of everything ive come down with the flu and cant go visit Hero. Whatever....Im trying not to over dramatize since im pretty grateful that shes alive and the doctors on the unit arent worried about her. Ofcourse i called my doc last night to tell him about my fever (at first i thought it was a sign of post operative infection-hypocondriacs unite!) and as usual i started crying. He said shut up ill call one of the neonatologists on the ward who is a friend and find out whats going on. Apparently the team of doctors got ahead of themselves thinking she was strong enough for the bottle. Its quite common to go back and forth between bottle and tube.


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls i have some gd news


----------



## Dazed

Whats the good new want2bamum86?


----------



## Dazed

I see you lurking Nato! Goodmorning/Afternoon!


----------



## Round2

Megg33k said:


> I'm so confused by TSH anyway.... Mine was never in the optimal range, but no one seemed to mind. But, when it was checked at my prenatal appointment, it went down to optimal range all by itself with no help... It didn't improve at all when I was on the supplement cocktail that was supposed to improve it though. WTF?

Megg, I remember reading somewhere that when you are pregnant your body responds to the extra need for TSH for the baby and sometimes produces more than it needs. Maybe you body was overcompensating? Who knows, but I'd LOVE its if my levels came back as low as yours. 

Nato maybe you were right about my temps....they sky rocketted today! Perhaps it was an implantation dip? Probably just a rogue temp. Or maybe it was ovulation? With my luck it was OV rendering my 9 day BD marathon useless!!!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you Vicky and Hearty! Very interesting and useful. I am on the name brand of levothyrixine, Syntrhoid, so I have that basis covered (refused generic). I'm still on a very small dose...but Vicky, I like to think it's just my thyroid doing this. I'm definitely at the level of anxiety where I'm feeling like I'm going to die all the time. :( :hugs: Sorry you have the flu, Vicky. Sorry you're in a Vicodin haze, Hearty. :hugs: None of us deserve any stress or heartache. :(


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i have a update from ashely aka sugarlove 



> all went well with op tubes are clear but they found mild endometriosis it hasnt been removed yet and it maybe left as its only mild she feels suprisingly well and tucked up at her mums in bed will try and get on later


----------



## Dazed

Thanks for the update Jenny!


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - thanks so much for the update...lovely news for Sugar! So happy for her and glad she is just relaxing and recovering. How's your little boy doing btw???


----------



## jenny25

no problem girls 

yeah he is doing well back at school now we go and see the priest tomorrow evening about the wedding x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the update Jenny. Glad to hear Aaron is doing well too.


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused by TSH anyway.... Mine was never in the optimal range, but no one seemed to mind. But, when it was checked at my prenatal appointment, it went down to optimal range all by itself with no help... It didn't improve at all when I was on the supplement cocktail that was supposed to improve it though. WTF?
> 
> Megg, I remember reading somewhere that when you are pregnant your body responds to the extra need for TSH for the baby and sometimes produces more than it needs. Maybe you body was overcompensating? Who knows, but I'd LOVE its if my levels came back as low as yours.
> 
> Nato maybe you were right about my temps....they sky rocketted today! Perhaps it was an implantation dip? Probably just a rogue temp. Or maybe it was ovulation? With my luck it was OV rendering my 9 day BD marathon useless!!!Click to expand...

He said the placenta produces a lot of hormones and some actually mimic TSH, so the body produces less of it.



jenny25 said:


> hey girls i have a update from ashely aka sugarlove
> 
> 
> 
> all went well with op tubes are clear but they found mild endometriosis it hasnt been removed yet and it maybe left as its only mild she feels suprisingly well and tucked up at her mums in bed will try and get on laterClick to expand...

Thanks for the update! :thumbup:

AFM... I saw my FS today. He cleared me to start cycling again. I'm in the April cycle and start my drugs on Mar 16. He also said that he has no hesitation in saying that my loss was genetic and unpreventable. There was nothing I did or didn't do to cause it, in his opinion. And, he doesn't think I'm anymore likely to have it happen again than anyone else. He was very kind! I'm a happy girl today. Loving my new ticker!


----------



## Dazed

Yay Megg!! Love it!


----------



## Jaymes

Megg33k said:


> AFM... I saw my FS today. He cleared me to start cycling again. I'm in the April cycle and start my drugs on Mar 16. He also said that he has no hesitation in saying that my loss was genetic and unpreventable. There was nothing I did or didn't do to cause it, in his opinion. And, he doesn't think I'm anymore likely to have it happen again than anyone else. He was very kind! I'm a happy girl today. Loving my new ticker!

https://www.babyandbump.com/userimages/profilepics/profilepic63433_3.gif


----------



## grandbleu

Megg33k said:


> AFM... I saw my FS today. He cleared me to start cycling again. I'm in the April cycle and start my drugs on Mar 16. He also said that he has no hesitation in saying that my loss was genetic and unpreventable. There was nothing I did or didn't do to cause it, in his opinion. And, he doesn't think I'm anymore likely to have it happen again than anyone else. He was very kind! I'm a happy girl today. Loving my new ticker!

*Megg* - I could hug him too! What a wonderful and sympathetic man :hugs: I'm so glad he's on board for an April cycle as well...this is so great. Btw April is special in my heart because is was wee nut's due date. I think you will be very fortunate that month to get your forever rainbow baby.:kiss:


----------



## Round2

Yay Megg....a December baby!


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't mind the Xmas gift of a living, breathing, screaming baby! That would be fine with me! :)


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for the update Jenny!

Sugar- I'm happy everything went well for you:thumbup:

Megg- WHOOHOO for getting in the April cycle:thumbup: Love the new ticker too! 

AFM- had to test prolactin levels again today and should have my results in on Friday. After that I will be meeting with my FS to discuss the results:thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for the update Jenny.

yay megg thats good.

Hearty massive :hugs: to you sorry your having a rough time seending lots of love your way.

Vicky sorry you've got the flu hope you feel better soon. Glad your dr has given you lots of info I have no doubt hero is going to be fine and in your arms soon. Lots of love to the three of you.

Allie thats fantastic news about the job congratulations to alex.


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 11 Weeks, Lucy! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

ok girls i have a slight problems af she arrived friday full flow heavy as ever sore etc this is my 3rd i think period since jamie and i have noticed a change in my period like id go for 3 days of flow stop 2 days later start again stop then spot now i am starting to get myself worried now that something is not right


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Jenny* - Don't know what could be going wrong with your AF...have you had hormone levels checked...maybe progesterone deficiency (this is my unknowledegable best guess...I'm sure Megg or Nato will have better responses for you!)


----------



## SMFirst

Megg - that's really great you have a date set :)

Well it seems like the lunar loopiness had gotten to me now 

Last night I started bleeding again, so now I have no idea what's going on with this MC which is taking forever.

I woke up this morning with a headache, which set my mood right there

And I got an email from a friend which pissed me off supremely (I sent an email back explaining my feelings, but was careful to read it over so it wasn't too snippy)

And now I bunch of last minute work to get through before 3:30pm..

Doctor's visit tonight - was supposed to be to check that all was clear but that's obviously not the case so now I don't know what we'll discuss! not expecting any answers really..

So my PMA is gone for now..


----------



## LucyJ

SM sorry to hear your having a bad day :hugs:

I don't have any answers but what I would go and see your dr maybe they can do an U/S just to see if everythings ok. My periods changed a lot (very heavy and had odd spotting) after my second loss and my dr did blood work and an u/s everything was normal, she said it was just my body taking a while to get back to normal which maybe the case for you your body's been through a lot so maybe its taking its time sorry thats probably not much help. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Jenny, it took a bit for my AF to get normal. My first was light and spotty and my next two were AWFUL! Hopefully you won't get another one, but if you do I hope its at least closer to normal.


----------



## grandbleu

*Smfirst* - I hope it goes well today at the doctors. Sorry your friend disappointed you when you needed them most. :hugs:

*Allie* - forgot to say CONGRATS so your OH for the promotion!!! Excellent for him and you!


----------



## MinnieMone

thanks for the update on sugar jenny... sugar hope you're feeling ok hun, great news about the lap.

Allie - congrats to your oh on his promotion

rhia - what was you good news? spill!

Lucy - 11 weeks today! one more week and you'll be out of first tri, it's gone so quick. congratulations sweetheart.

AFM - we have been bd'ing like crazy people and i think we've done all we can this month. CD15 today and I think I ovulated yesterday as I got a slight temp shift this morning. I've even given up smoking proper like (not one puff for over 8 days), i miss them soooooooooo much and am a mardy mare, but i just wanted to give us the best chance possible. I'm not promising i won't start again though if it's a BFN this month, i will be so bloody miserable. I had my last therapist session today and he hypnotised me which was amazing to try and help my anxiety. he's also shown me how i can get into a 'mindful' state whereby you only think about the 'present' and focus on the here and now. It is definitely helping to relieve my stress.

Allie - I thought of you after I had had this done, could your therapist teach you some meditative/relaxation exercises. I really recommend the hypnotherapy, I've had it done for smoking before but it didn't work, this time I was totally out and woke up in such a calm/happy state, I think it's the first time since my first mc that i've felt like that.


----------



## grandbleu

*Minne* - Excellent BD action and good on you for stopping smoking for the moment. Hypnotherapy sounds amazing...I would love to do it one day but feel like I might discover something I won't like or get "stuck"...weird huh? I'm glad that it works for you...sounds so peaceful.

*AFM*: Nagging sort of scared question: every once in awhile I get a bit of a pulsating pain where my L ovary is (I have gotten this intermittently since my M/C usually during the TWW). So I have been feeling it for the last few days...not all the time just randomly once or twice in the day for only a little bit...*QUESTION*: is this a symptom of ectopic??? could this be my corpus luteum growing??? I'm mildly freaking out but trying to keep a happy face...it's been irking me for a few days now though so I thought I'd bring it to the table. Merci.


----------



## SMFirst

Grandbleu - might it be a corpus luteum cyst? (Forms after egg is released, produces hormones, if it gets too big it might cause some pain...)


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys i just dont get how it stops and starts etc urgh doesnt matter anyways we have stopped ttc for now anyways so im not that bothered i have had baseline bloods done and i have a scan next month so we will see what happens xx


----------



## grandbleu

*SMfirst* - is that a bad thing??? :shrug:


----------



## SMFirst

Grandbleu - I meant to add they are usually no problem and go away, but I guess there are instances where it can need attention just like anything..


----------



## LucyJ

Liz I dont know much about etopic to be honest but I do remember getting all sorts of werid twinges and pains especially in the first few weeks. I had cramping like AF pains and twinges in my right ovary (I think it was the right one) I worried about etopic but all was ok. From about 7 weeks the pains I got were more like a pulling feeling and achey feeling. I know how scary it is but try not to worry it's most likely all the hormones and your little one getting snug. If your worried go see your dr. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *SMfirst* and *Lucy* - My doctor lives faraway and I won't be seeing him for a couple of weeks for my first scan but also it's just a nagging worry not really a full-blown emergency so I'd feel a bit silly. My plan is to actually do an HPT tomorrow and hopefully it will be much darker than my 12DPO afternoon pee one from Feb. 3rd...I'll be DPO20 so it should be nice and dark [-o&lt; if it is then I think I will be calmer and won't be crying "wolf-ectopic". Usually my HPT would be lighter if it were an ectopic right??? So a very dark HPT would be a good sign tomorrow :shrug:

Update promised! Dreading going through the whole pharmacy charade again...:wacko:


----------



## LucyJ

Liz your be alright pregnancy after a loss is bloody scary. I did that with pregnancy tests good luck getting one from the pharmacy!!

Nato I see you there, how are you feeling today?


----------



## jenny25

no its not a bad thing hun its what helps with pregnancy and produces progesterone i had one x


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

AF has hit me full on this afternoon, ouch! The stupid :witch:....since she came in the afternoon is today CD1 or should it be tomorrow, the first full day? 

Oh, and I went to my Dr. appointment with the neurologist, and I don't have MS, good news. He said my MRI from last year with the prolactin would have shown that. He thinks I have an inner ear infection as suspected. He thinks it's contributing to my anxiety big time because it's inflamed and causing the dizziness and light headedness. He was young and kinda hot, too....no meds or anything, apparently it will just go away but he will prescribe something if it gets worse...on to the cardiologist tomorrow. 


SMFirst, (what's your name btw? you don't have to share it but sometimes I like calling people by their real names), sorry you're having a rough day. Good luck at your appt tonight! 

bleu, it sounds totally normal to me. I was worried I was having an ectopic because of all the cramping I had with my pregnancy and from what I read, you would know if it was an ectopic...big time pain. 

Jenny, sorry about the weird AF. I would try not to worry about as your bloods and then the ultrasound will tell you what's going on...it's probably just your bod adjusting. 

Mone, ooh, hypnotherapy sounds amazing. It sounds like something I would enjoy. You're doing CBT, right? I think that's what I need...this 'talk' therapy I'm doing doesn't go with my personality, I don't think. I need techniques...and I like to know how the brain works. It sounds like yours is very interesting. Thanks for the tip. Good luck in the 2ww! FX. And congrats on quitting smoking. :happydance: Having parents who smoked for 40 years before quitting, I can appreciate how hard it is. My dad now smokes a vapor cigarette, have you ever thought of looking into something like that?

Megg, that's wonderful news! I like your new ticker as well. :hugs:

Jenny, thanks for sharing Sugar's lap went well. I saw her FB update about feeling good hahaha. That's good to hear! I know she was so nervous.

Crap, I can't remember what else I read. I'm SUPER dizzy right now because the cute Drs. exam involved doing a lot of strange activities with my head and eyes that made me feel worse. Bleh. Off to read back.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Allie - My name is Susan - I started to regret my ambiguous profile name shortly after I joined this site (wished I had been more creative or just used my name but oh well..)

Sorry about the AF but actually I envy you that you have it at all :)


Well I was supposed to have this important set of samples to test today (I work in a lab) and now its 45 min before I have to leave for my doctor's appt and I still haven't got the samples so I'm quite agitated - wanting to do something but just sitting and waiting (like so many other times in life!)


----------



## Allie84

Isn't that the truth (waiting all the time). Susan is a great name....it's my BFF's name. :thumbup: Yeah, some usernames just fit the person....like even though I know Sugar is Ashley, Sugar seems to fit..with Nato, I like it and we already have a Lucy, etc...and others fit nicknames....like Amanda/Heart Tree, calling her Hearty...it just stuck. 

I hope you got your samples!


----------



## VGibs

SM - Some of us put our names in our siggy so others can ferret out who we are

Allie - I just watched a thing on tv the other day about ear and throat issues causing panic attacks because it triggers the fight or flight response! Weird! I would so go back to hot doc and be like "Oh I think its worse, maybe we can make out and you can see if I feel better after that?" LOL


----------



## Allie84

Haha, that is ironic, Gibs. It must all be connected. The fact that he was kinda hot made it really strange, lol. He was doing weird things like scraping my feet and grabbing my cheeks and whipping my head back and forth. I had to march around with my eyes closed. All dignity out the window and now I'm super nauseous from him aggravating my inner year. :wacko:

How's Marie doing today?


----------



## VGibs

She is very sleepy today, my milk came in so she is kind of in a milk coma from having a full belly...she went to Wal Mart today to get her big sister some tights and Mommy some videos to watch at night. She seems to enjoy being awake between 3 and 5 am. Not crying or anything...just chilling. She is a very good baby! Now if I could relax things would be great LOL


----------



## grandbleu

*Vgibs* - What a beautiful name...I had missed that part. She looks so healthy!

*Allie* - PHEW:thumbup: So happy you got checked out and it's just your inner ear...what a relief sorry though for the dumb witch getting messed up and coming a day early to rain on your parade.

*S&M *:winkwink: - Hope your Dr. appt. goes (went?) well!

*AFM*: Thanks for everyone who talked me off the ledge...I will be POAS today...I'm going to try to get OH to buy the HPT...we'll see how that goes over :winkwink: (PS no pulsating L ovary today SO FAR YIPEE!)


----------



## Dazed

Wow, its quiet in here today. 
I see you lurking again Nato. Just want to give you a :hugs: this time.


----------



## Dazed

So I had to talk myself out of testing today. I told myself last night that if we got delayed at work that I would test this morning, but I have to remind myself that I have had NO symptoms (other than a day where I kept smelling canned tuna and one night I kept smelly stew beef) and positive OPK's are not reliable to indicate pregnancy. I keep thinking that my sore back is a symptom, but I have had that all month as well as being nausiated. Girls, help me hold off on testing a little longer. I can't bare to see a BFN when I keep trying to talk my self up. Did anyone else have NO symptoms and get a BFP?


----------



## vickyd

Dazed i never tested with a stick! I waited till after AF was due and went straight for bloods. Im usually the one shouting against testing until at least 11 DPO, im usually ignored though lol! The only symptom i had back in June was creamy cm and lots of it. No nausea, no back ache, no metallic test ect. The symptoms started after week 6 so yeah you could very well be preggo with no symptoms babe! For your sanity though wait till at least 11 DPO.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Vicky. Too bad I don't even know what dpo I am. I started my OPKs at cd15 instead of 14 (should have been 13). Started getting true positives about 5 days ago and they have been consistantly darker until yesterday when I used my last OPK. God I hope this isn't going to be a LONG cycle!


----------



## Round2

Dazed my rule is that I start testing at 9 DPO only if I have an implantation dip. Otherwise I wait till 10 or 11 DPO. Oh, and I only test with FRER's. IC's just make me look silly because I end up bringing them to work with me and staring at them all day!!

How many DPO are you? I'm testing on Sunday/Monday. I've got knots in my stomach already!


----------



## Dazed

I have no clue how many dpo I am. My tests never got a true positive around the time that I typically ov. They didn't the other two cycles I used OPK's. I'm so lost. I had some incling that I could have ov'ed between cd12-14 or it could have been cd20 or 24 just by basing it on any side pain I've had. I'm currently cd32 and my cycles have never been normal and got worse after the mc.


----------



## Round2

Hmmmm....that's tricky. I never get a true positive OPK's either. I just test everyday at the same time pick the day that is darkest as my positive. I guess it's up too you, I hate seeing BFN's, but I hate being limbo even more.


----------



## Dazed

I know, I think I just need help restraining myself.


----------



## Jaymes

Hold off a few more days... :) :hug:


----------



## Dazed

I'm trying Jaymes:thumbup:. I will do it Saturday morning though as I have a party to go to that night. I at least want to be prepared or know if I should back out.


----------



## msarkozi

Dazed - I didn't have any symptoms either. I tested early as well, so that was the only way I knew I was pregnant. My friend did the same as you, she tested before she went out drinking, just so she knew if she should drink or not. And of course the one time she tested, she was pregnant. I hope the same for you!


----------



## grandbleu

Wow it is quiet in here...and so well-behaved...are we in library mode???:winkwink:

*Dazed* - I've had a pulsating (mildly painful) L-ovary...maybe it's good to get side pain then..:dust:. Also had tiny spotting and mild cramping...that's it. Hope to see a BFP from you soon!

*Round2* - You're brave...I don't test till AF comes (meaning I rarely get the chance to test)...but I only tested 12dpo this time because my temps were abnormally high for me. 

Funny story so you can all laugh at me...:haha: Why not? The pharmacienne did...and is probably still laughing at me. 

*
Last Pharmacy Story for a long time I hope!*

So this time I went to another pharmacy two ladies. The one I asked was really nice and normal so I was so happy and relieved. She brought back a Clearblue Easy and I asked politely if I could have a pink one (because I know that blue dye is sometimes iffy and also I wanted pink like my first one for better comparison - completely logical reasoning, n'est-ce pas?). 

She burst out laughing and literally fell onto the floor so much she was laughing :dohh:. She thought that I meant if I got a pink test that I would get a girl...UGH!!!...She was still laughing as I walked out the door...Kill me now:wacko: I swear I'm not a stupid Amèricaine...I just wanted the GD pink test...I know it doesn't guarantee me a girl...grrrrrrrrr. Les Français, what are you gonna do:shrug:?

Hope everyone is doing well...new mums and preggos and ttcers alike! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Step away from the tests, Lisa! :hugs:

So, I was back in the ER last night. The abdominal pain was so bad, I had to go and see if I was dying. I don't know if I said it in here or not, but I said I had an infection when my prenatal bloodwork came back. I was sure they would be putting me on an antibiotic. And, then... They said that it all looked fine. Well, lo and behold... I have a fucking infection! :dohh: I knew this a week and a half ago! I can't believe they let it go. I actually TOLD the ER that I thought it could be an infection (after telling them 1000 times that it wasn't my uterus) because I thought my bloodwork showed one. He sort of shrugged it off... until he pulled my results. Then... I HAVE AN INFECTION! Infections cause pain! Hmmm... Who would have thought? Anyway, I have a scrip for antibiotics now. So, hopefully it'll be history sooner than later. But, I really wasn't planning a trip to the ER last night.


----------



## Dazed

That is just so wrong that she took it that way Bleu. It would be nice if HPTs worked that way though! I'm so glad we don't have to ask for ours, we just go down the isle and pick it up off the shelf. There are some that lock them up so you then have to press a button and someone will get it out the case for you. Ugh! I always fell like such a dope when I have to do that, so I go out of my way to go to a store where you don't.


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry Megg. Some docs just press my bottons!


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - I'm so mad at them...I thought women were given antibiotics regardless if there is an infection or not right away...so as to prevent all of what just happened to you. I know I was given 7 days of antibiotics after my natural M/C right away as I walked out the ER...definitely a requirement...someone must have made a mistake? I can't believe that wouldn't be natural protocol. I would be so aggravated...all that pain you suffered after going through a M/C and emotional heartache. :hugs: I would be majorly complaining if I were you...perhaps they need to change their hospital policy.


----------



## Round2

Oh Megg, I'm sorry that it's an infection. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon.

I had an infection after my last D&C, it cleared up within a couple of days of starting the meds.

Blue - I know, I'm a little OCD that way! But really, I've been pregnant 4 times and I've always gotten a positive at 9 DPO. I can't make myself wait.


----------



## vickyd

Blue thats a funny story!!!!! It reminds me when i was at a conference in Montpellier and i got a bad case of thrush. I dont speak a word of french so i was trying to mime vag cream! In the end i started shouting (cause obviously youre better understood if you yell!) CANESTEN CANESTEN!!! She got it then!

Megg really doctors need a good ass kicking these days....Dont make me start bitching about the pediatritians in the neonatal unit of the PRIVATE hospital i gave birth in which ive already paid (from my pocket)almost 10.000 euro to and who is charging me 150 euro per day for the special care of Hero...


----------



## NatoPMT

gotta be quick....

hearty - any more news on the London job for Tim? anything from florida?

Sugar - how you feeling my love? x

Round - your chart is looking better today!!! liking the implantation dip then higher temp. I have carried frers round in my bag too and got caught squinting at it on the bus by a smirking old lady once

Luce, i couldnt post yesterday, kept getting kicked off. My name wasnt down so i wasnt coming in

Dazed, hope this works out for you - if you did ov 12-14, you are 16dpo and understand you dont want boofn. Your true positive would have been before you started testing as you know. I have no symptoms at all when i got bfp last year

haha at libraries - i expect parties by the time i get home. and more hahah at pink test humiliations. La bitch. 

Megg - omg. you poor bebe. x

shit shit late for college 

ps i dont have skin cancer.


----------



## NatoPMT

pps my chart looks better today too


----------



## Dazed

Whoo hoo on the no cancer and better chart Nato!

Bleu, I don't think antibiotics are protocal here. I never got them when I mc'ed. Luckily I didn't get an infection even though I was bleeding for what seemed like forever!


----------



## heart tree

Haven't gone back to read. Just got an email from Florida. He can do surgery. I'm terrified. Can you all help me think of questions I should be asking before going through with scheduling the surgery? Cost is one. Risk vs. benefit is another. What else? I want to make a fully informed decision. Please help!


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - Love it, "la bitch"...I've actually never seen a French person laugh so much and so whole heartedly...I take smug appreciation in at least that...My pink tests better give me a girl LOL! Sneaking to look at your chart!

*Hearty* - OH MY GOSH...I can imagine the mix of emotions you have right now...but this is a good thing...this is moving forward, being proactive, taking care of your health and making room for baby. I know it's scary but if this doctor thinks he can help you I would go for it. 

*Vicky* - thanks for sharing your story! :rofl: Oh my gosh...that's a lot of money...Greece doesn't have socialized medicine??? Obviously Hero's health is most important but what they charge is crazy sometimes.

*Dazed* - I had my M/C in Connecticut (visiting my mom) but maybe it's a hospital by hospital thing that they decide much like everything in America...care is totally different and a different price depending where you end up. I was given them right away and told it would make sure any infection I did have would go away and make sure I didn't get any as the M/C finished off.

PS. *Nato* - loving the temp spike....:happydance: and major congratulations for not having skin cancer!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think antibiotics are in the US protocol either... I think they should be though. When I looked up "infection miscarriage" on google... it was full of things saying how very common it is after a MC. So, why not give them as a "just in case"? I'm very fucked off that this could have been treated and avoided. This was the kind of pain that I was in tears asking why I was being punished.... It hurts so bad... And, they could have spared me by just treating it? I was asking Kevin last night... "Why me? First I lose my baby, and then I STILL have to endure THIS pain? What did I do? Why am I being punished?" He looks so helpless when I'm in pain. I feel awful for it. But, I'm hoping the meds knock it out ASAP! If I know I'm on the way to being better, then I can handle the pain in the meantime. But, it was unbearable when I didn't have a reason!

Nato - Yay for no cancer! That's always good! :hugs:

Liz - :rofl: @ the pink dye test! Is that how boy/girl is decided? Who knew?

Vicky - What a load of crap about the money for Hero's treatment! 

Hearty - Oh wow! Uhm... err... I dunno! I think the questions you have are a good start. Risk vs benefit would be the most important (outside of cost). You definitely need to know if he thinks it will solve the RM issues or not. I don't know what else you should really ask. I'll think about it.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty thats great news!!! Dont forget that this day and age doctors rarely take on surgeries unless they are like 80-90 % sure that good will come of it. They are too afraid of lawsuits and shit to take any real risks.

I think the only question that would be on my mind is what would my chances of carrying to term without the surgery vs. those if we consider the surgery to be succsessful. 
To be honest i would also ask what the worst that could happen during surgery as well.

Nato hurrah for no skin cancer!


----------



## vickyd

grandbleu said:


> *Nato* - Love it, "la bitch"...I've actually never seen a French person laugh so much and so whole heartedly...I take smug appreciation in at least that...My pink tests better give me a girl LOL! Sneaking to look at your chart!
> 
> *Hearty* - OH MY GOSH...I can imagine the mix of emotions you have right now...but this is a good thing...this is moving forward, being proactive, taking care of your health and making room for baby. I know it's scary but if this doctor thinks he can help you I would go for it.
> 
> *Vicky* - thanks for sharing your story! :rofl: Oh my gosh...that's a lot of money...Greece doesn't have socialized medicine??? Obviously Hero's health is most important but what they charge is crazy sometimes.
> 
> Dazed[/B] - I had my M/C in Connecticut (visiting my mom) but maybe it's a hospital by hospital thing that they decide much like everything in America...care is totally different and a different price depending where you end up. I was given them right away and told it would make sure any infection I did have would go away and make sure I didn't get any as the M/C finished off.
> 
> PS. *Nato* - loving the temp spike....:happydance:

We do have free healthcare but i chose to go private for this pregnancy as i didnt wanna risk anything being overlooked.


----------



## grandbleu

I totally agree with *Vicky* - *Hearty* - Ask:

What is best outcome?
What is common/likely outcome?
What is worst outcome?
Complications?
Chances of conceiving (shouldn't be a problem since you seem to conceive fairly easily)/carrying to term? (realistically)
Would IVF or ISCI also be an option or necessary after this operation?
Recovery time? - (basically when can you TTC again after)

May I ask what exactly the surgery would entail...is it like a lap and dye? Seems like it is more than that...just curious.


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, the others girls questions are perfect. I personally couldn't think of any others besides the TTC wait, worst case and TTC improvement.

Docs don't want to screw up their success rates, so I really don't think he would take you on if he truely couldn't help.


----------



## Megg33k

The other girls had way better ideas than me! LOL


----------



## Round2

Hearttree - Not sure if you noticed but in the Secondary Infertitliy section there is an active thread on adenomyosis. Maybe one of the girls there will have some insight for you? Good luck, I hope you get the info you need to be reassured.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls, that is helpful. I asked in my preliminary conversation with him the recovery time. He said 3-4 months for my uterus to heal. Liz, it is much more than a lap and dye. I've already had a dye test. No, this is endoscopic surgery where they cut into my uterine wall and remove diseased tissue. A lap is where they remove tissue on the outside of your uterus. 

I already know worst case. An emergency hysterectomy. But this doctor told me that in the 15 years he's been doing it, he's never lost a uterus. The other FS I talked to under my insurance wasn't able to give me that reassurance. That's because he isn't a specialist. I'm literally shitting myself right now. I'm a mess. I just took my Ov meds for nothing this cycle. I'm going to have to stop ttc for many months. That is going to be very, very hard. Oh, my head is a mess.


----------



## vickyd

Oh hearty its completely understandable that your head is a mess. Yes you will have to put TTC on hold for a couple of months but i think in the end you will save time. Its like when we do experiments in the lab, if you do an experiment with many variables usually it fails but you dont know what to change to make it sucessful. If you spend more time to do individual experiments it may seem that youre loosing time but the result always comes quicker. I hope this helps, as you know i suck with words...


----------



## grandbleu

Oh *Hearty* - :hugs: Not being able to TTC will be very hard obviously...but the end will be worth it. Seems like a lot of your questions have already been answered. I guess my last question for him is how many women have had successful full-term pregnancies following this type of surgery? (percentage of patients and number figure as well) 

Of course your head is a mess...it's stalling TTC but hopefully this surgery will provide a better home for your baby and ensure that you won't miscarry again. 

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

My mom advised that I schedule the surgery and then ask my questions later. She said there is no use waiting to have questions answered only to push back the surgery date. She said I can always cancel it. So I'm going to call and schedule as soon as I can get a private room at my office to make the call. And I'll tell them that I'd also like to schedule a phone conversation to ask all of these questions that you helped to formulate. I can't thank you all enough. 

On the waiting bit, hopefully it will make things quicker on the other end. Hopefully I'll get pregnant super quick with a sticky bean after the surgery. I just feel like I've been waiting for years for this. It kills me to think I may have to wait another 6 months to a year. There's so much unknown. I hate this.

Ok, I'm going to go back and read what's going on with you all.


----------



## VGibs

Oh hearty I agree with your mom. I would schedule the surgery and go from there. I like how the doc said he had never lost a uterus. That sounds fancy somehow LOL

Megg - Is it possible you had the infection prior to the MC? When I had my first MC it was due to a seemingly mild infection. Just curious...

Nato - Yay for no skin cancer...


----------



## grandbleu

*VGibs* - interesting you mention that - they discovered a mild UTI infection during my M/C results. I wonder if infections are connected to M/Cs...either why they happen or as a result of something wrong or an imbalance???


----------



## Dazed

They said I had a UTI when I had my mc, but I later found out that the only way to diagnose it while your bleeding is through cathitorization (sp?). They told me there was protein in my urine indicating a UTI. After the fact all I could think of was "well of course there was protein in my urine, I'm bleeding your dumb F***"


----------



## SMFirst

Hi girls

Well this thread has any soap opera beat by far..

Megg - I am so so sorry that you have to endure this. I think infections are common after a miscarriage. And sadly it's also common that doctors aren't always on top of things... It's just such an awful feeling to be thinking "why me", and it really sucks to feel like you are being punished. I had those thoughts too, but hearing all the support and shared experiences both here and in "real life" made me feel a bit better, so I hope you can persevere and find some comfort soon..

I really hope the antibiotics work quickly!

Hearttree - Sorry I don't know the whole history of your struggles, but surgery of any kind is daunting. I think you've gotten some very good advice from the ladies here and your mom. This surgeon will help you, and it will be a faster and better outcome in the long run. Best of luck.

Nato - Again I seem to have missed the skin cancer scare, but that's great news that you got good results!!

For myself, my doctor's appt went well - an uncomfortable exam lead to the exclamation that all was clear and we can move on. Also the bleeding turned quickly to spotting then to nothing again so hopefully I won't have much more of that either. So I'll be in limbo until AF comes but restrictions on DTD are off, which will make my relationship with my husband feel back to normal as well..


----------



## MinnieMone

Hearty, I think my questions would be (sorry if they've already been said)

How much will my chances increase of carrying to term by having this op?
What risks are associated with this op, can it make things worse?
Would it be worthwhile trying anything else before this IUI etc, or is this my best hope?
How many women has he helped, what is his success rate?

I think your mom is right, schedule the op, you can always change your mind if once you have asked all your questions you don't think it's right for you now. 

This is a really positive step hearty, although i know it probably doesn't feel that way now. my head would be all over the place too, you have so much to think about.

Nato - yayyy for no skin cancer and better looking chart, i'm off now for a nosey.

bleu - funny chemist story, i'm half french and i know they don't always have the best sense of humour, but you obviously made their day, it will probably be recounted over lots of dinners by the lady.

Megg - so sorry you are battling this infection, they don't give them as standard in the uk as far as i know, i have never been offered them, although after the 3rd mc i thought i had an infection on my follow up scan and they gave me some just to be sure. it should clear up in a week and the pain will stop within 24 hours of a high dose of tabs.

Vicky - flippin heck, 10000 euros! still well worth it for the best care. Hope Hero is doing well.

Sugar - I noticed on fb your morph is wearing off? hope you have some other kind of pain relief if you're still feeling bad. hope you're back with us soon.


----------



## hoping:)

Bleu & Vicky- thanks for sharing your stories:haha: 

Megg- That sucks and is so unfair but I'm so glad they finally listened and put you on meds to help it:hugs:

Nato- your chart is looking awesome with the temp rise for today:thumbup: I'm relieved that you don't have skin cancer:hugs:

Hearty- wow! It must be scary having to think about surgery but it looks like things are finally moving forward. I'm not sure what questions I would ask but I agree that you should schedule the appt now so as not to push out the date any further. keep us updated

Round- your chart is looking very promising with the dip and temp spike:thumbup: FX!

AFM- nothing exciting while waiting to O but I do have a cold sore:growlmad: I hate them! I was doing so well and had not gotten one in like 6 months! 

Do you girls have anything fun planned for Valentine's day? Me and OH are planning to go out for Mongolian BBQ and get tattoos:thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Megg, I'm so sorry about your infection!!! Ouch. :( It's made even more annoying by the fact that it could have been addressed before all of this pain. I hope the antibiotics do their magic soon. Feel better. :hugs:

Hearty, that is wonderful and daunting news! I cannot even imagine how you must be feeling. I think all of the girls suggested very good questions. It's impressive he's never lost a uterus. He is among the best in his field and he can do surgery...I'm with your mom, book it. Book it now, think later. Im sure he will address all of your concerns and needs in order for you to make a good final decision. Is it logistically a problem at all? Would you have to recover in Florida for a bit? Would Tim be able to come with you to FL?

Hoping, you're getting tattoos for Valentine's Day?! Eek!!! What of?!?

Nato, glad you don't have skin cancer. :happydance:

Vicky, that is expensive! Probabably comparable to an American birth in cost? I'm sorry you haven't received the treatment you deserve. :hugs:

AF question...since AF arrived yesterday afternoon, is yesterday CD1 or is today? 

AFM, I went to the cardiologist this morning and had a thorough examination. All was well. I can't believe I've been to 5 doctors including two specialists since last week. I'm relieved all it is is an ear infection topped with mega anxiety. I doubled my thyroid med.

I booked an acupuncturist appointment for next week! Does $90 for a consult and initial treatment sound okay? And $50 weekly there after? I'm worried this will be a waste of money. :wacko: But I would love for it to work.


----------



## yogi77

Hi Allie,

A friend of mine who was having troubles with her cycles started doing acupuncture and it regulated her cycles and she got pregnant within 3 months!! Good luck!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie*- My sister did is and has a baby to show for it...:shrug: who knows if it was acupuncture or not but it definitely didn't hurt.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I&#8217;ve had some time to go back and read.

Firstly, Virginia, I wanted to say that I haven&#8217;t been able to read your birth story for personal reasons. That&#8217;s why I haven&#8217;t commented. But I&#8217;m so thrilled that you have your gorgeous girl and that she&#8217;s been such a good baby. You deserve it!

Lisa, I&#8217;m so excited for you to test, that I want to tell you to test. But I also know how devastating a BFN can be. So hold off honey. You don&#8217;t need to do anything. How long was your longest cycle? I thought I remember seeing that it was 34 days or so. Sorry, I&#8217;m doing this from memory. If you want to test on Saturday before you go out, do that. If you don&#8217;t get AF after 40 days or so, I&#8217;d say test then and then keep testing. 

Rounders, can&#8217;t wait to hear about your test!

Liz, I definitely think that pulsing pain could be a corpus luteum cycst which is very common in early pregnancy. Oh god to your story! So sorry! 

Megg, I&#8217;m annoyed you didn&#8217;t automatically get antibiotics. I was given them after all of my losses. After the first one, I took them in pill form for a week. But for my other two, they gave me a shot of antibiotics right after the D&C. You&#8217;ll be ok. I&#8217;m glad you went to the ER though. ******* doctors. You shouldn&#8217;t have to be going through this honey. :hugs:

Vicky, that vag cream story is hilarious! How is Hero?

Nato, I&#8217;ve already given the Florida update. No news on Tim and London. Yay for you not having skin cancer!!! And I don&#8217;t have tailbone cancer! Yay for us! Your chart looks great today by the way.

SM, glad you got the all clear and that your bleeding has stopped. These early days are so difficult. We&#8217;ve all been there, some of us more recently than others. I hope your next cycle comes on quickly so you can get back on the ttc wagon.

Mone and everyone else, thanks for your questions. I&#8217;m keeping them in a journal and will definitely discuss before making my decision. You all are awesome!

Allie, I&#8217;m glad you are getting some answers. At least you have a better idea of things now. Yay for all of us not having life threatening diseases! I would count CD 1 as yesterday as long as it was enough red flow that you needed a tampon or a pad. As for the acupuncture, I can&#8217;t remember what my initial consultation was, but my sessions are $75. I used to have insurance that covered it, but then switched and don&#8217;t anymore. You should see if yours does. It really did help to regulate my cycles. It is also super relaxing. I highly recommend it.

Ok, so here&#8217;s what I know. I talked to the surgeon&#8217;s assistant. She apologized for not getting back to me sooner. Apparently he&#8217;s been super busy and hasn&#8217;t had a chance to call me so asked her to contact me. He verified that I have adenomyosis and feels that he can fix it to make me able to carry a baby. His assistant is going to work with my insurance to try and get coverage. If not, she said the hospital has a discount program for people who are paying out of pocket. She said his soonest opening is in April. I told her I could get there in March if they had an opening. She will try, but realistically, I think it is going to be April. The recovery time is short. It is an outpatient procedure. I&#8217;d have it done on a Friday, go to my mom&#8217;s to recover for a few days and could be ready to fly back on a Tuesday. I&#8217;d probably stay a bit longer and make a vacation out of it with my mom. I really don&#8217;t need Tim to go since my mother will be there. In some ways, it will be nicer to be with my mom. She&#8217;ll mother me much better than Tim would during recovery. He&#8217;s great, but no one can top my mother at mothering me! She wasn&#8217;t around after my mc&#8217;s, so it will be nice to have her there. 

Next steps are for me to fill out paperwork and my insurance information and fax it back to them. Then they will work on the insurance piece and scheduling my appointment. In the meantime, I&#8217;m going to put together an email of all my questions and asked that they get answered before I make my final decision.

Yikes, I can&#8217;t believe this is happening. I&#8217;m actually getting excited about it. I might get a real chance at having a baby without another miscarriage. Wow!


----------



## Dazed

I'm so excited for you Amanda. I wish I could be there to hold your hand and show my support, but FL is a ways away from me kinda.

My longest is 39 which has happened twice in 3 years. I'm going to try to hold out for Saturday morning to test. I'll be on cd34.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty your plan sounds excellent! Im glad youre starting to feel more excited about the surgery, thats the way you should view it! Imagine you will be TTC on a clean slate and be positive. Well be holding your hand throughout the whole journey!


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - you sound so much more optimistic...:flower: and your plan sounds perfect. This doctor is the best and you will get your baby!


----------



## grandbleu

Dazed said:


> They said I had a UTI when I had my mc, but I later found out that the only way to diagnose it while your bleeding is through cathitorization (sp?). They told me there was protein in my urine indicating a UTI. After the fact all I could think of was "well of course there was protein in my urine, I'm bleeding your dumb F***"

*Dazed* - They mentioned that to me as well...obviously the pee sample I gave was "contaminated" for the same reason duh I was bleeding too you can't really separate that out...so it looks like a UTI but it could just be the protein from the blood. I totally agree with your statement...blergh!


----------



## SMFirst

When my husband had a physical exam done recently he gave a urine sample and the doctor seemingly just looked at it and said "Looks like you have pus in your urine" which could indicate anything from a UTI to something wrong with his prostate, so of course he freaked out and was anxiously awaiting his follow-up appt.

When he asked what the outcome was, his doctor simply said, "Oh it was nothing, perhaps just a bit of cloudiness", no infection, nothing wrong with the prostate - so what the hell? Why do doctors say stupid things that will upset people

And with respect to pregnancy, it seems doctors say a lot of just stupid or insensitive things all the time..


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

I've read and caught up but havnt had time to write back to you all sorry Im shattered and need to get to sleep been teaching again today and have half a day tomorrow.

Just wanted to say yay to Nato that its not cancer! :hugs:

And to hearty I think the girls have covered all the questions I could think of Im glad things are moving forward I know it must be scary but this is good news and as vicky said we will be here holding your hand through the whole thing always here for you.

Vicky how are you feeling? Hows hero doing?

Lisa good luck with testing on saturday I really hope you get a bfp.

Megg I am so sorry you've been through this and you had to go back to a&e but glad you've got the antibiotics. Its weird how some hospitals give you antibiotics and others dont I didnt have any after my mc's was just told that if I suspected an infection to go see my dr but someone else I know who lives in a different part of the country was given them just in case.

AFM: well I have had to cancel my 12 week scan next week as I have an interview for a job its at the school I do supply work its a short part time contract end of feb to end of may 2 and half days a week only applied for it on a whim figured what the hell and have been short listed but the interview is a whole day things it would be really good if I got it as we could with me earning some regular money so decided I had to go for it and rearrange my scan at first they said they couldnt fit me in till the end of feb I was nearly in tears explained my situation and history they have managed to squeeze me the following tuesday so my 12 week scan will be the 22nd Feb (so I'll be nearly 13 weeks by then) which means an extra weeks wait. 

Hope that all made sense sorry if it didnt must get some sleep.

:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## heart tree

Lisa, if you get a bfn on Saturday, it doesn't necessarily mean you are out. It could be another longish cycle for you. But good for you for waiting. I think I would too.

SM, docs say all sorts of stupid things. One of the FS's I saw told me that the only way around my problem was to use someone else's uterus! WTF?? I got a second opinion, and that doctor couldn't believe I was being told that. Jerk.

Lucy, in some ways, waiting until you are 13 weeks will be great. By that time you'll have passed all of your milestones. And just imagine seeing that little active bean at 13 weeks! I know it will feel like forever but think about how far you've come already. It feels like just yesterday when you were getting booked to get bloods done. And it will be so nice to make some extra money so you can buy all sorts of cute baby things. 

Ooh, I see Sugar on. How goes it? How are you feeling. Any more news from the lap?


----------



## Dazed

I know Amanda. Not looking forward to that long of a cycle again. It will mean I may start my next cycle on my B-day. Not a happy camper about that.
I keep searching BnB to bring my hopes down on purpose and to keep my from testing! LOL


----------



## hoping:)

Allie84 said:


> Hoping, you're getting tattoos for Valentine's Day?! Eek!!! What of?!?
> 
> AFM, I went to the cardiologist this morning and had a thorough examination. All was well. I can't believe I've been to 5 doctors including two specialists since last week. I'm relieved all it is is an ear infection topped with mega anxiety. I doubled my thyroid med.
> 
> I booked an acupuncturist appointment for next week! Does $90 for a consult and initial treatment sound okay? And $50 weekly there after? I'm worried this will be a waste of money. :wacko: But I would love for it to work.

I am Native American and was wanting us to get a tattoo of a nautical star with our Native American name around it. I want a nautical star because it is a good luck symbol for guiding and giving hope. My name means star as well in our language. My DH was made an honary clan member by my grandfather and was given an indian name as well. 

I'm so happy it is just an inner ear infection and not something more serious! You will have to let me know how the acupuncture goes because I have been considering it as well.


Hearty- It sounds like you have a great plan and I am happy you are more optomistic:thumbup:

Lucy- sorry you had to move your scan date but I hope you get the job. Like Hearty said, at least you will have crossed your milestones and will see a bean that looks more like a baby:happydance:

I have a question to ask you girls that is a little off topic... I will be graduating from college this month and need some ideas for a graduation party. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dazed

Disco! 
OK, OK, just kidding. I actually can't help. I had a bbq when I graduating and no one showed up due to a little birdie telling people it was another date. Needless to say I was not a happy camper!


----------



## Allie84

I had a BBQ for my college graduation, as well. I was homeless for my high school graduation (apartment building fire....had to move in with a friend) so no party for me. I'm trying to think of a good winter party...disco is good! ;) Are you wanting to do it at home? How many people?

Hearty, I'm starting to get excited for you! I think your plan sounds very, well, sound. It works out so well your mom is there. Wow, you are the prime example of getting a second opinion. When you have a baby I want you to make sure that first FS knows!

Lucy, good luck with the job interview! I really hope you get it. :hugs: I like Hearty's reasons how waiting until 13 weeks will be good :)

Sugar, you were here and didnt post?! Come back! I hope you're doing okay post op. I look forward to a full report soon. 

Susan, that is a crazy story about your DH's dr. :dohh: Good example, though..

Dazed, I hope when you do test it is a BFP for you. :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like things are moving in a more positive direction in here! Yay for that! :hugs:

I'm happy to say that I've been pain free all day and all night. I've never been so happy to just feel normal! :)


----------



## vickyd

Megg thats great news hun!

Oh my god dazed, who could possibly mix up dates for a graduation party???? What did you do with all that meat??

I didnt do anything for any of my graduations lol! Only after my viva examination for my PHd we drank for like 12 hours but that wasnt a first so doesnt count.


----------



## Dazed

My mom froze it. I think its because the person who did it doesn't exactly like me (we are ok with eachother) and did it out of spite. I don't understand why people didn't call me for a confirmation, but that was almost 6 years ago.


----------



## Round2

I had a keg party for my graduation party. Actually, that's where I met my husband. He showed up with some friends and had way too much to drink. His friends thought it would be funny to steal my camera and take some 'interesting' pictures. One of them was of my DH wearing nothing but a globe to cover his man parts (I was a geography graduate). Luckily I married him and the pictures never got developed!!

Megg, I'm happy to hear that the drugs are kicking in. You sound so much better today.

Hearty, you sound so much better too. I'm glad to hear that you're excited. I'm sure you're in excellent hands.

Nato, I stared at pee sticks on buses too. Do I see an implantation dip? Your chart looks awesome. If you get pregnant days after becomeing my cycle buddy you'll have to name kid after me! I'm glad to hear that you don't have skin cancer.

SM, that doctor sounds crazy. Why would you scare someone like that!!

DH is taking me to a spa tonight! We don't normally do anything for Valentine's Day but we've been trying to get to this place for months. I've always either been pregnant or recovering from a D&C when we've had the chance to go. I'm super excited to finally go tonight.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls, sorry for the delay in replying. I was feeling pretty rough yesterday, so read but didn't have the energy to post. I'd put this in a spolier if I could knew how to do one, but I don't so apologies for long post.

I went in at 8am on Wednesday and got told I'd be the first at 9am. Met the Anenthnatist (sp?) who was lovely. Met my Consultant for the first time, who was an absolute bitch! I've seen 2 other people under her before, but never met her personally. She was really cold and unfriendly and when I asked if if she would remove any endo if she found any, she said no it wasn't fair to other people who were waiting. I asked could it not be done if it was only a bit to save me being cut open again and she said no!:growlmad:

She then asked about my liver scan, which I explained was normal and she asked me where the liver blood tests I should have done were. I told her I'd had them done through my GP before Xmas and they should be in my notes. At this point, she said they weren't and I probably couldn't get the lap done if she didn't have them as the op might place a huge strain on my liver if she didn't know the results. At this point, I was fuming and ready to storm off. She arranged an urgent blood test and said I'd probably miss my slot at the very least. The Nurse was crap and stabbed my arm in the most painful way possible and I nearly decked her one! I've got a massive bruise! The next thing I know, I'm told to get gowned up and walked to the operating room, where they said they'd found the original blood test results and I was good to go. Didn't actually have time to get nervous, which was good.

I had a pre med to chill me and anti sickness, they put oxygen on me and I was flat out before he even started counting. Woke up 45 mins later to Take That on the radio and told Nurse I could feel some nasty craps. She gave me something straight away and I got pushed back on to main ward where I had some tea and toast. The meds kicked in and I couldn't feel any pain at all and felt totally fine, so I got myself dressed and asked Nurse to ring Mal to pick me up. The C came back to talk to me and was a bit nicer this time. She said she found a spot of endo on my right ovary, which she'd left:growlmad:, dye had spilled straight through my tubes when tested so they were open and hysteroscopy didn't reveal anything sinister. She recommended I take clomid for 3 months which she'd give me at my f/up in 6 weeks. She said my weight was fine! I asked if I would get regular scans with this, and she said no York PCT don't fund the scans, and it was my choice if I wanted to pay privately to be scanned. I told her that this was a disgrace as I understood it was good practice to scan to check the number of follices, in case too many produced. She said the endo would reduce my fertility slightly, but she suspects I had it last yr and managed to get preggers. She also thinks the mc has messed my cycles up and I need the clomid to get them back on track. She agreed that my progesterone is too low. The bitch signed me off for a total of 3 days, even though my friend got signed off for 10 days from the same hospital but different C.

Mal came and took me home and my Mum blubbed when she saw me bless her. I was wired all day and felt fantastic as I'd had a mix of codeine, morphine, anti sickness and pre med so I was buzzing! Couldn't sleep at all and was yapping on all day. Mal said I was slurring my words, but I felt totally normal and incredibly happy. Woke up yesterday and crashed. Felt like a speed come down and I had shoulder pain, back pain and a sore tight stomach with the stiches. Quite a bit of bleeding from fanjita too. Rested up and then slept till 2pm today. Feel much better, but still a bit sore. Rang my own GP and she's signed me off till next Wednseday.:thumbup:
All in all, not as bad as I thought it would be. Disappointed that she hasn't moved the bit she found so I'll still get pain, but she said that she might do another one when I see her for my f/up in 6 weeks. I need to decide if I want one or not.

Sorry again about the long post, I'll read back and catch up now
x


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for the input girls. A BBQ would be the easiest but we just have to find a place as our town home is a bit small to accommodate all the guests. We have a few places in mind and I like the idea of getting a keg and serving cocktails. My DH is taking over the planning so I will let you all know how it turns out:thumbup:

Sugar- sorry you had such a crappy consultant:hugs: That is awful they had to draw blood for no good reason. Will they be going in again to remove the small patch of endo? I hope you get good results with clomid. I've been on it off and on and usually end up preggo by my 2nd cycle. The symptoms are not so bad either. I take 50 mg and usually only get hot flashes and more notiecable o pain. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Round2

Sugar, I'm sorry you had such a rough time. That sounds really terrible, I'm glad to hear that you are on the mend though.


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi Sugar,

Welcome back hun, god she sounds like a right nightmare, I hate it when they're like that, there's absolutely no need, just makes everything more fraught. Great news about the clomid (and perfect weight!), hopefully it will get your cycles back to normal. I think I'd ask if the endo will get any worse if not, I probably wouldn't have it removed, at least not until I'd tried the clomid and see how that works. You got pregnant before so it didn't affect it then. See how it goes at the follow up. Can you keep trying in the meantime?

You know you can always get signed off for longer if you're still feeling rough come Tuesday... don't rush back till you're up to it.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar sounds that you went through a rough time doll...Apart from the "cocktail" mmmm!!!
Why on earth did they not remove the endo??? Wont it cost the NHS more seeing that they will have to put you out again and practically do ita ll again??? Fuckwits...


----------



## sugarlove

Right I think I've caught up.
Megg, sorry to hear about the infection. Hope the antibiotics have kicked in.

Vicky, how's Hero doing? Jesus, I can't believe how much it is for hospital care, but she'll be worth every penny. Can you belive you're a Mummy!:happydance:

Lucy, sorry you've had to reschedule your scan, but congrats on your job i/v. Hope it goes well!:thumbup:

Nato, hurray for not having cancer! You have one sexy looking chart this month. Could that be an implantation dip? When you testing?

Dazed, when you testing too?

Hearty, I'm really pleased you're going ahead with the surgery. I think I would have done exactly the same as you. I know it'll put you out the game for a few months, it will be worth it in the long run for your forever baby. All the questions from the other girls sounded spot on!:thumbup:

Allie, pleased all your results have come back ok. Hope you're feeling better.

Mone I'm only back to work for 2 days, then I've got 5 days holiday to take!:happydance:Might as well go in to look willing. I'm still hacked off they didn't remove it if it was only a bit, but that's the bloody stupid NHS for you!

I think I might just leave it and try the clomid. She told me not to try this month as the mc rate will be higher. Did you get told this Lucy after your lap?

I rang the Darlington IVF hospital yesterday, who I saw about 3 weeks ago. The lovely Consultant chatted to me on the phone for half an hour and will send me a prescription for clomid. I will need to get scanned once a month on day 10 to check I don't overstimulate, but I think it's worth paying the 125 quid for reassurance. It's either that, or I get the clomid on the NHS and don't get scanned and see the miserable bitch. What do you girls think?


----------



## vickyd

Sugar the reason i paid so much was so i didnt have to deal with the greek NHS either. I didnt want any additional stress of having to beg for scans or not getting the attention i needed. So if i were you id pay the 125 quid and get the job done right.

Hero is still on the feeding tube. They didnt like that she wasnt gaining weight so they stopped bottle feeding all together till they see a good weight increase. She gained 20 grams today so im happy about that. They keep asking me why i havent brought any milk in, they arent convinced that my milk hasnt come in. I think they think i dont wanna breastfeed...Im pumping every 3-4 hours but i never get more than a couple drops or if im lucky 10 ml!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty: wow. i am delighted he can do surgery, but am completely with you on the mental hurdle to agree to this and the subsequent wait it will entail. For a (marginally) more objective view, if he believe this will reduce your risk of mc, thats extremely evocative. Good questions from everyone. If your specialists worst case is not hysterectomy, what is it? and what are the scale of other things going wrong? what was his view on your chances without surgery now he has properly looked at your files? (ah, update, he defo thinks your condition contributed to mc?) Also, would the surgery mean an IVF dr would treat you? You said before that you werent a candidate, would the surgery change that?

OO youre getting excited, me too then, im excited too!!!!

Vic, am so glad petite L'eero is doing well - 20 gms!! thats cute. All that milk will be going straight on her bum. Tell the nurses to keep their beaks out, you dont need any nagging. I will phone them and tell them you are trying. Would it be worth asking them if you are doing it right, just to engage them, demonstrate you are trying and get them off your case

And Gibbsy - how is Marie Eve? They are renovating the Hope and Anchor next to my work. I tried to nick you a bit of debris so you could have a piece of the venue where Ian Curtis played his first london gig, but got scared the builders would think i was a fruitbat

S&M, hope that af arrives quickly for you. 

Mone - how you doing, hows the job search coming along? Your chart is looking a little more sane this month - have you sorted your bedtime out a bit now? 

Allie, the acupuncture thing is something i have dithered on. I went to see one who made me cry in summer last year and i had a freak out and left BnB for a couple of months. There were studies that demonstrated it increased fertility, so additional larger sample studies were conducted which apparently showed no benefit. 

Megg, hope you are feeling better. Thats totally crap luck, but thats all it is - its not punishment and its not your fault, its just shite shite luck. I understand it must feel like there is every obstacle in your way. Yeay at pain free. Pain-be-gone!

Dazed, best of british tomorrow when you test. eyes tightly crossed. I think we should have a party for you, me and Vic in here. We can have delayed graduation parties. I didnt have one cos i didnt realise you could. 

Luce: gahh at having to move scan dates. Seeing as you have nothing to worry about and the bean is stuck fast, its fine, i say. <nods>

Hoping, lovely tattoo story. i have no such heritage. Im from Blackpool. I could get a tower tattoo mind. What are you graduating in? 

Round, have a brilliant time!! try and put some posh soaps in your bag too. I am suspicious of my chart. Will you put your temps in while you are away? <priorities> Dont sit in a jacuzzi with a thermometer in your mouth. That temp wouldnt count. Actually, you arent supposed to go in hot tubs at all if you might be pregnant. Saunas are ok. 

Sugar: cripes, what a story. Welcome back and well done you for getting through it. Good news about free flowing fallopians. Does seem ridiculous that they didnt save you more surgery, free up waiting lists and operating theaters and save money by doing it all at once. Can you continue to ttc or does the recovery take time? (ahh ok, leave this month) Onto the clomid!! exciting. I might be taking it with you soon 

Loving this:

*I could feel some nasty craps *

The scanning: i think it would be helpful to know whats going on. You need to know how you are reacting to the drug, as well as if multiple pregnancy is a possibility

My chart: i think yesterdays high temp was a mistake, i was awake-ish for an hour or so before i took it as i couldnt sleep properly. I have never had a dip like that before though. i dont think, going to look back and check.


----------



## MinnieMone

i giggled at the crap pains too sugar, hope you didn't have crappy crap to add to all your other pain! I would wait for the clomid and def pay for the scans, you don't need any stress from superbitch surgeon making things worse.

Hi Nato, I'm having a shit time with the job search, I'm getting interviews, but not getting the fricking jobs, I was supposed to have a telephone interview this avo, but they never called, so I was sat here waiting and then when I called the agency they said 'oh well if they didn't call they don't want you'... thanks snotty stuck up recruitment wench, you could have called me so i stuck in all day. Baby money is nearly gone so I will soon be brassick, and i'm a right mardy mare to boot and i don't think I ov'd this month (as I started back on the metformin and I think it's fucked up my cycle), my temp doesn't seem to have elevated and i'm still getting positive opk's. I'm still not sleeping till about 3am (the steroids keep me wired) So pretty shit allround, but thanks for asking hun! (bet you wished you hadn't now). I'm going to take a peek at your chart now, I hear talk of implantation dip. I so hope this is your month.

Lucy - just think your scan at 13 weeks will be so worth it to see bubba clearer! good luck with the job also, sounds like it will be perfect timing.

Vicky - could you try and pump the milk in the hospital so that they can see you're trying, does the milk come in later? are you managing to have a cuddle daily?

What's everyone's plans for Valentine's....are your OH's romantic? mart is working monday night, but he's told me I have to get dressed up tuesday night as he has plans. i'm feeling so not romantic at the moment (what with our rather marathon sesh this past week), which always feel more like a chore as it's so scheduled. god I really am a miserable old bag today!


----------



## MinnieMone

ooooh that's a textbook chart Nato, isn't it? surely that's a dip. bloody hell, exciting, look forward to the start of your testing at 10dpo? or are you going to wait till AF due?


----------



## VGibs

sugar - What a bitch! I am so fed up with useless medical professionals. As for scanning and not scanning...what are the dangers if you dont get scaneed for overstim? Octomom possibilty??


AFM my stupid cat would not get out of my computer chair and I threatened to sit on her...and she bit me....on the ass....karma is a bitch


----------



## Allie84

No time to post properly yet but wanted to share :(

https://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110211/hl_nm/us_miscarriage_history

Oh goody.


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone, you are getting the interviews, so you must have the right experience and CV, how are the interviews going? This book:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Great-Answers-Tough-Interview-Questions/dp/0749435526

got me a job at cosmopolitan when i had no idea what i was doing and not much experience. i remember thinking its a bit too tenacious, (haven't picked it up for 10 years) but you can temper the responses to suit your personality

Put a temp in for tomorrow, at 36.3 and see what happens - you dont get crosshairs until 3dpo, so maybe its just not showing ov as yet? 

Ya big mardy arse. 

My chart...i dunno, i have never had what looks like an implantation dip before, but i just think the high temp yesterday wasnt a true temp, so todays dip is just weak progesterone. I am the optimistic one arent i. 

giggling about bitten bums. ouchy. its not like you need more pain in that region Gibby 

will have a read of that article now Allie


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi amy, hope youre ok and the pup is behaving x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey crazy ladies, 

What's going down on this fine Friday evening?? Hope your all ok.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for the presepctive on the change of date your all right always.

Sugar they didnt say anything to me trying as I wasnt at the time. Glad your dr signed you of for the right amount of time and sorry had to deal with such a stupid bitch in my experience female dr's dealing with any gynae can be hard and not understanding. I dont understand why they didnt removed it when I had mine they said if they found anything they would remove it as its easier to do it there and then I guess every hospital is different.

Vicky sorry about the nurses hope they leave you alone.

Cant wait for everyone to start testing hope we get some lovely BFP's!!

Sassy well my evening so far has involved watching tele and eating and will probably continue that way steves gone out to see his dad!!

Oh and I didnt have a relaxing start to my day got a call at 6:55am to ask me to teach all day its good to be requested for personally but wow I could of done with a lie in oh well tomorrow morning it is.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks for the crossed eyes Nato. Not feeling too confident ATM. Had some cramps start up this morning that are intermittant. Still going to test if AF hasn't shown by morning. 
Did have the oddest thing happen yesterday though, not preggo related. I had my navel pierced ages ago and haven't had it in for about the same amount of time. I could still get a ring through if I wanted, but it takes a little force. Anyways, I was taking a shower last night and felt a bump on it. Looked at it and it was slightly bleeding. WTF? Never had that happen before. I know my pants didn't catch my skin, so not sure what thats all about.


----------



## LucyJ

Mone sorry about the jobs but its good that your getting the interviews and recruiment agency can be such nightmares!!

Steve doesnt do valentines day apparatently he doesnt need just one day of the year to show me he loves me and it irritates him that the same box of chocs or flowers the day before/after valentines day are half the price. I normally get a card I have hinted that a pressie would be nice this year. He may treat me to chinese if Im lucky and well whinge enough.

Mind you does buy me flowers just because all the time.


----------



## NatoPMT

i got a card from moonpig. 

mooooooonpig dot com.


----------



## Dazed

We don't celebrate Valentines Day, only because I told him we weren't going to since its so close to my B-day. It would be nice to get something as a suprise though, but like yours Lucy, mine thinks its too commercial and adding 50% to the cost of something just because its a romantic holiday is crappy.


----------



## Dazed

What is moonpig?


----------



## NatoPMT

website to buy personalised greeting cards


----------



## Dazed

Ohh, OK. Yeah, I don't get those either.


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha I didn't realise I'd written craps!:haha: I'm back home now drinking a glass of red. Had a nice curry earlier! Mone, I'm only back to work for 2 days then off from next fri for 7 days, so might as well show willing.

Balls to the snotty swine who didn't phone you back Mone. Your agency sounds shit, can you not sign up with another? I know it's hard not to take it personally, but try not too. You'll get a good job soon I'm sure!:thumbup:

Dazed, hope your little bump means something hun!:thumbup:

Nato, really hope you don't need your Mr T appt this month!

Lucy, I hope your teaching went well today?

Ooh, I forgot to say, I went online yesterday and found my cruise reduced again, so Mal agreed to book it!:happydance:We go on the 22nd April for a week. Can't wait!


----------



## SMFirst

That's awesome you got a cruise booked Sugar :) Something fun to look forward to :) - Where will you be going (sorry if you mentioned).. I used to work cruise ships, and I always wondered how different it would be to be a passenger..


----------



## sugarlove

It's just a little Spring 7 day break one SM. Goes from Southampton to La Coruna, Bilbao, La Rochlle and Brest. I'm scared of flying, so I can only really go from Southampton.

We've been on this ship before in 2009, it's fab and huge!:happydance:


----------



## MinnieMone

thanks for the tips Nato, I'll have a look at that book and try that temp tomorrow. 

Moonpig, gawd it's annoying like that auto glass repair ....auto glass reeeeplacccccccceee. 

Sugar - yayyy for cruise and glass of red, I'm jealous of both. Can't drink now i'm back on metformin. bugger.

Dazed - when I was going through my mini hippy phase a while back I was having reiki in thailand and the healer guy told me to remove my belly button ring which I'd had for about 15 years, as he said that there is an energy chakra there and mine was being blocked. he said it would improve my general fertility... well I did take it out for good, and having not ever got pregnant before I went to 5 pregnancies in 1 year, so there might be something to it.


----------



## sugarlove

Mone why can't do drink on Metformin? What does that do again? Is that the med for PCOS?


----------



## LucyJ

Yay for booking your holiday sugar just what you both need steve and I are hoping to get away its his 40th birthday in may so thinking we will go somewhere for it.

Dazed I had that happen to me as well never worked out what it was thought I had knocked it or something my belly piercing has been out for about 4 years or so now.


----------



## vickyd

Mone funny you should mention that belly button ring story...I also went to Thailand in April and while i was getting a massage the lady told me not to wear the two necklaces i was wearing to bed. I had told her previously that i was about to start trying to conceive after loosing two babies...

The milk situation is starting to bug me, today i pumped in front of one midwife. She didnt say i was doing anything wrong but she didnt have any useful advice on what to do. Luckily i ran into my doc in the cafeteria and he said that if i still have trouble when Hero comes home he will send me a lactation specialist at home. He said that once again im taking things too seriously and that its not the end of the world if i cant breastfeed. He seems to think its Psychological and the fact that im crying 20 hours a day isnt helping things. Whatever, honestly im not gonna freak out anymore..


----------



## sugarlove

Sounds nice Lucy, where are you thinking of going?


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky, your Doc sounds like he's talking sense. You're doing the best you can at the mo, so try not to worry hun. Sounds like Hero is doing well if she's gained some weight. Do they have any idea when you can take her home?


----------



## SMFirst

Back a few posts about the red wine...We got a bottle for Christmas that I've been wanting to open (and now I can) - my husband made a remark about how quickly I got back to having a drink with dinner the other night but I feel entitled..!

My DH and I were supposed to be planning a small getaway but it hasn't come to anything yet...

vicky - sorry for your milk struggles. It likely is stress/ mind related. Hopefully if you just give up on the stress it will all come in!!


----------



## LucyJ

We're not sure we had planned to go to america but steve doesnt want me flying so we may go to france.


----------



## sugarlove

SM, reckon you defo deserve that red vino hun!:thumbup:

Lucy, how would you get to France? By train or ferry? Sounds lovely!


----------



## vickyd

SM go ahead and enjoy a glass or two, you deserve it hun!

Sugar i dont know when well get to take her home, they said that if she continues to put on weight through the weekend when they will also bottle feed her then Monday-Tuesday she might be able to come home. Hopefully some time next week at least!

Me and Alex have never celebrated valentines lol! We both completely hate the whole affair so we stay in every year and eat burgers.


----------



## sugarlove

That's great news Vicky! Just think this time next week, you'll have little Hero at home in your arms!:happydance:


----------



## vickyd

I hope so Sugar!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Vicky - I'm sorry to hear your struggling to pump your milk, you'd think the nurses would be giving you more advice. It's difficult to do at the best of times, so don't beat yourself up, you're not a cow! It would be easier for you to do around Hero, or if that's not possible look at a piccie if her and think of holding her, and feeding her whilst you're doing it. Also I used to find any crying baby would set my boobies off :wacko:

sugar - glad you're feeling better today, fecking nhs! and bitch consultants!! It sounds like you're moving forward positively though. Yes metformin is the drug of choice for pcos, I take it too. It affects your blood sugar levels and the booze can lower them to a dangerous level.

Nato - Your chart looks good chicka.....I've been meaning to tell you, everytime I see a lindt choccie bunny....I tinkle the bell and send positive get preggie vibes out to you, my hubby asked me why I keep doing it....but I didn't tell him, shhh it's our secret...it WILL work!

Meg - sorry to hear about your infection :( but glad your feeling a bit better today and the pain is going :hugs:

Hearty - The florida doc sounds like the biz honey. I'm sure he will fix up a lovely clean shiny womb for your forever babe to grow in x


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky thats great news about hero putting on weight and maybe being able to come home soon. Hmmm burgers sound good.

We'd get the ferry I hate boats but have done a night crossing before from poole to cherborg and it was alright then drive somewhere not sure were though thats the problem last time we went it was on a massive family holiday my mum had booked the villa we just hadto get ourselves there!


----------



## MinnieMone

Vicky - I was also told not to wear any jewellery to bed at night, it must be a thai thing, but it could have some substance. I'm sure once you get Hero home the milk will come (maybe once she latches it will flow easier), and if it doesn't then you shouldn't stress hun, it won't be your fault, it's just one of those things. I know I would though too if it was me, so I'm speaking bollocks, but you know what I mean!

Sugar - you're not supposed to drink on metformin (yeah for my pcos) as it is primarily to balance the insulin resistance and alcohol will upset the sugar balance, it says on the pamphlet thing inside to avoid it. On top of that i'm back on the steroids from ov to AF and it's a double whammy because you can't drink on them either. i mean it wouldn't kill me or anything but i've had some wine before on them and felt pretty ill. we're off to a big 40th birthday do tomorrow night as well and a couple of our friends who are going will think I'm pregnant again i'm sure as I won't have any, they won't say anything but there'll be the looks. Thankfully there's going to be lots of food, so I'll just hoover up the buffet.

right i'm off to bed to watch a movie as Mart is ensconced in UFC and it's doing my noggin in.

nite x


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly it very hard for me to look at her picture and not cry..She has that damn feeding tube in every pic that i just cant seem to feel anything but sadness when i look at her.. Its very strange to be back home, not pregnant and without her. Its reminding me too much of what happened with Electra and im having dark thoughts all day that something bad will happen. With all these bad thoughts racing through my mind im not surprised that i have no milk.


----------



## Sparkly

Vicky - It's not surprising that you feel that way hun, you've been through a lot of shit to get this beautiful babe, but she is putting on weight now, and you WILL get her home before you know it. Don't feel guilty about the milk, if it won't come it won't come, Hero will thrive whatever. It must be very difficult to leave her behind and go home, the anxious feelings are somewhat part of motherhood....at least they have been and remain to be for me.


----------



## SMFirst

HA! It's so funny to me to hear you Brits talk about going to America as a big holiday, but if you can't you'll _*just*_ go to France, or Spain or some other exotic place. It would take me about an hour to get down into the states (well three hours to the bigger city, Seattle) but getting to France is like a lifelong dream... Even getting to the UK would be a big adventure for us.. (well all my extended family live in Scotland so it would be a visit..)


----------



## sugarlove

Sparkly, you've had clomid haven't you? Did you get scanned?
How's the weight loss regime going?


----------



## msarkozi

coming out to plurk for a moment.........

Vicky - I'm sorry you are having a bit of a rough time. It's a very emotional time for you right now, and totally understandable. Hero will be home with you before you know it, and life will be the way it's supposed to be for you. Try not to worry about the breastfeeding thing too much. I am wondering if maybe your body just isn't quite ready yet, and that's why the milk isn't there?? Maybe it will take a little longer to come in? If it doesn't come in, don't be so hard on yourself. It happens. I am praying that I can breastfeed as well, but I have already purchased some formula for just in case. Hang in there sweetie. :hugs: 

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

I'm feeling quite ill and sorry for myself. I'll try to respond as best I can as you girls are in my thoughts. :hugs:

Sugar, what a story! Sorry about your consult, but pretty good news about the results. Yay for being a good weight and being able to get Clomid. I think paying for a scan is probably worth the peace of mind, however, I know Hearty isn't being scanned on Femara (thought I suppose as it's different she might not need to). Woohoo on getting the cruise booked! It sounds lovely. I've been to Brest, actually. I flew there from London for 1 penny. We used it as a starting point for backpacking France. Have you been to Brest before? A lot of it was destroyed during WWII, which is interesting. A lot of maritime history and the like. I hope you have a great time on the cruise, you deserve it.

Vicky, :hugs:. Sorry you're feeling this way. I hope you get to bring Hero home soon. Please don't worry about your milk...a lot of women don't even attempt to breastfeed and their babes are just fine. I know I was not breast fed. Anyways, I bet it will come with time. I'm sure as you said, crying a lot and not being around her constantly is affecting the flow. Your doc's not concerned so I would try not to be either. It will come in time. :hugs:

Where in Scotland do your family live, SMFirst? Have you been? 

Lucy, I hope your day at work wasn't too long. Enjoy the lie in tomorrow, I know I will. 

Nato, I just looked on moonpig and it's pretty cool. You worked for Cosmo? What did you do? I'm being nosy....but that's pretty exciting. LOL @ calling Susan S&M. I'm a perv.

Mone, good luck with the job search. :hugs:

Hi Sassy!!!! Hi Sparkly!!! Hi Mel!!!! I love it when everyone posts. 

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## VGibs

SMFirst said:


> HA! It's so funny to me to hear you Brits talk about going to America as a big holiday, but if you can't you'll _*just*_ go to France, or Spain or some other exotic place. It would take me about an hour to get down into the states (well three hours to the bigger city, Seattle) but getting to France is like a lifelong dream... Even getting to the UK would be a big adventure for us.. (well all my extended family live in Scotland so it would be a visit..)

hahaha I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Dazed

Mone, see thats the thing. I haven't had it in since I don't know when. Well before we started to TTC. I just found it weird. I also hope it means something.


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - Sorry you feel down.. Hopefully having a relaxing weekend will help. I've been looking forward to the weekend for days now. I'd like to just go to the mall and buy myself something (well never mind that I just bought a $500 elliptical machine, I mean something pretty hehe!)

My family all live in a small town called Shotts. My Dad is the only one who ever left... I've been there three times, but the last was like 12 years ago. We'd love to go over again but if we did we would have to spend time with my family, and my husband would like to go to London, and I really want to go to Ireland (never been) so it would be a long trip...


----------



## Dazed

BooFN. AF should be here either in the next few days or so. BLAH! CD1 here I come.


----------



## Megg33k

Damn BooFN! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Fair warning... Skip this post if you're homophobic... Just saying! 

To bring a little joy/laughter in here (definitely wait through all 3 times it plays through, for the complete version):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbGyCZxNLJw

This was part of the comments that followed in my journal:



Megg33k said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> lol love teh john/david action now theres an episode I would love to see lol.
> 
> Oh, Jo... I would pay so, so, soooooooooo much money to see that episode! I'd even take on writing that episode... if they'd let me! :rofl: I don't know how I'd bring David Tennant's Doctor back from the dead... but I'd give it my best shot. And, if I had anything to do with the script... John would be giving David his best shot too! :rofl: (OMG! That's awful! I'm sort of ashamed I just typed that! :blush:) For a bit more shame... I've learned through various video clips of John that David's nickname is "David Ten-inch"... Soooo... There's something for you to think about! :rofl: Apparently, when asked, his girlfriend responded with something like... "err... maybe a bit more." :shock:Click to expand...


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi kids. 

Sugar, you shall go to the ball, i mean cruise. Brilliant! and vitamin D and conception = good combo

Mone - you can put whatever temps you want in for the next day - you can play around with pretend future temps to see what might happen. I see you are still on the positives though - i still think that another high temp will give you cross hairs for some reason but i know pcos can give you more LH

Vic, big hug, its understandable you are so emotional, you want your baby better and home with you. Your dr sounds amazing, can you relax for now about expressing and then get this specialist round? I imagine its hard to relax about as its a way of connecting to Hero. Great news she will be home next week. What a milestone. The dark thoughts are natural, are you talking about how you feel? If you need someone to talk to, pm me or any of us. You arent alone x

Luce - where in america? i still have LA on the cards but havent arranged owt yet

Sparkly - hello bebe!! where have you been, hmm hmm. I LOVE the lindt bell tinkling. I can hear jingling in the distance now. Well done on losing 5lbs. How are you getting on, you look close to ov. Go get that egg

S&M - haha, i am closer to France than i am to my home town up north. Paris is not exotic to us lot. It is full of nice wine and crepes though. 

Allie, i used to do reader competitions, offers, freebies, subscription offers, freebies stuck to the front cover. How are you feeling today my love? 

Dazed - crap bums at boofn. I'm so sorry. I know you had no symptoms and had an inkling, but its such a disappointment. What do you think happened with the opks then? do you think you ovd during one of the nearly positive episodes? 

AFM: my chart went shooting back up today, much to my glee. 

This morning i picked up the post from the hall, and there was a private and confidential 
letter for John, I took it with me out to the car and he asked me to open it as he was driving, thinking it would be his HIV results for Mr T, i was waving it round saying "are ya nervous, are ya?" 

Mr T had asked for the results to be on headed hospital / clinic paper so I opened it, looked at the letter and noticed it wasnt on headed paper, so in reaction, i said 'shit'.

I now know, never to say 'shit' when opening someone elses HIV results in front of them


----------



## vickyd

Oh my god Nato did John shit himself?????? I would have killed you my lady!

Thanks for the support, i dont really have anyone to talk to but just saying aloud on this thread that im scared and having dark thoughts made me feel better. Its funny cause i always keep in mind what you and hearty said a few times, my premonitions are just my fears and wont necessarily come true. That always makes me feel better.


----------



## NatoPMT

thats it, they are thoughts not facts. The thoughts are completely valid, because they are re living a very very real experience for you, albeit an experience that isnt to do with Hero, she is her own person Vic. The past doesnt relate to what will happen to her. It cant seem real for you yet because you are in this limbo. And the whole TTC thing, then being pregnant, then Hero being in hospital are all limbo states....before you have her home and live as a family, and that time is very nearly here.

ps the alarm on John's face was in retrospect fucking hilarious. At the time, i was momentarily confused by his reaction, but then i realised what id done and i have been giggling about it all day


----------



## vickyd

You always make so much sence!!!! Always after youve given me advice i feel like weight has been lifted from my shoulders! Corny but true!!!!

You should have been more prepared and taken a photo of that expression!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh Vic, im glad i could help

Dont stop talking to us you know. everyone is here for you - its very isolating time when your thoughts take control.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato your temps really do look fab. When you testing poppet?


----------



## NatoPMT

well........i tested yesterday and this morning. I am not saying what i got. even if you give me a chinese burn. I have cried faint lines too many times before


----------



## sugarlove

OMG Nato, you got lines? Spill! Are they FRERs? Post a pic, pretty pleasssssse!:happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

yes, both frers. Yesterday was too faint to be real, todays is so faint its not picked up on camera - so still too faint to believe

dont forget i have had a frer line before and nothing came of it. i am queen of the faint disappearing lines.


----------



## sugarlove

I know Nato, but this time your chart looks textbooks too! Any symptoms?


----------



## NatoPMT

not telling. i have said too much

loose lips sink ships.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps not cruise ships though!!!!!


----------



## yogi77

coming out for a quick plurk as I see discussion of possible lines and tests involving Nato...FX for you as always!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

How's baby peach Yogi? how are you? tell us now please. 

i am hopeful, but not confident at this point. There are 2 faint lines, 2 days running, but i really have been here before. I have never had a dip though, so if temp stays up tomorrow i might believe the lines. i can feel myself being jinxed as i type


----------



## msarkozi

like Yogi, coming out to plurk........

Nato - I REALLY hope this is it for you! I will be checking in to see if there is anymore news on those lines :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

you won't jinx it, if it's there it's there and I really hope there is something there!! this time around, I remember the first FRER I did I THOUGHT there was a line there but couldn't see it in regular light so threw it in the garbage...then the next day when there was a real line on another FRER I dug out one I'd thrown out the day before and held it directly underneath a lamp and could see the faint faint line...so it just might be there!

I am doing good, thanks! At my 12 week appointment I heard the heartbeat at the doctors office on her doppler and even though I've got my own doppler mainlined as you say it was so much better to hear it with the doctor there and to see how happy she was with it...the heartrate was 158-160 bpm. I'm down to checking every second day with the one I have at home now, trying to cut down to once every few days :haha: I had actually lost 3 pounds since 9 weeks but she said that's perfectly normal if I hadn't had much of an appetite...I said it must be a mistake because I have to use an elastic band to tie my jeans up these days :rofl: She said that is because everything is being pushed upwards right now.

I hope nobody minds an update, I feel a little uncomfortable posting about this stuff now but it feels nice to be able to share it with you ladies.

Big hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Nato I want to say that's exciting you've got some lines, but I know how you feel about not really believing it.. so hopefully in a few days time the lines will be darker :)

Also - I hear France has great cheese.. That's a big draw for me :)

Vicky - I'm glad you are finding the support from your wise and caring friends here :) Soon enough this will just be a vague memory as you are hastily changing diapers and pumping gallons of milk :)

Hope the weekend is giong well for everyone - it's raining here so I'm off to the mall hehe

edit: Yogi don't feel uncomfortable sharing!! In the short time I've been here I've learned that everyone here is rooting for one another, so we can feel happy about your successes now, and then share our own when they come...


----------



## yogi77

SMFirst said:


> edit: Yogi don't feel uncomfortable sharing!! In the short time I've been here I've learned that everyone here is rooting for one another, so we can feel happy about your successes now, and then share our own when they come...


Thanks SM :hugs: I am definitely rooting for everyone on here!!


----------



## Dazed

Oh Nato... I hope this is it for you and I get a marriage proposal soon! I must say I want to cry for you right now.

Yes, I am kinda disappointed in the BooFN. I think I might be one of those people who will get a positive OPK before AF. Still hasn't showed today, but that doesn't mean anything. If its not here by probably Wednesday I will test again. I just kinda depressed today and playing my normal pitty party and wondering why me. I know its not right because I know it why US for us ladies on here. I really want this to be it for you Nato, I truely do and if I could give anything for you ladies to get your BFP I would. Going to stop now because I'm starting to tear up. Love you all. ~Lisa~


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - See attached.....He is the one.......I tinkled his bell twice, he appealed to me, your BFP is imminent lady :bunny:
 



Attached Files:







180133_10150091182406172_596751171_6480271_1494156_n.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. I breaks my heart how sad you are. You should be at home enjoying your beautiful little girl. It will happen soon though and all the dark days will be in your past.

Nato.....OMG....I'm so excited for you. Your chart looks exactly like mine does when I'm preggo. I can't wait to see your beautiful lines tomorrow.

Yogi, congrats it sounds like it's happening for you this time.

AFM, back from the spa now. It was wonderful, feeling very refreshed. Not looking forward to testing this week, I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. Sigh. Bring on March, hopefully a November baby.


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - I just checked your chart, that is a mega implantation dip :happydance: 

Sugar - Yes I've been on clomid, and the only time I was scanned is when I complained that I hadn't ovulated one cycle, my FS scanned me for the next cycle and saw one ripe follicle. I really hope it does the trick for you hun.


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 - Where did you go for the spa, if you don't mind me asking - perhaps we should get over to the island for our getaway :)


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Nato* - superly excited for you...I am stalking your chart and I am loving the dip...very good timing for implantation. (I had implantation dip!)...FXed and :dust:


----------



## NatoPMT

Yogibear, thats lovely news. I am a little disappointed in your lack of daily commitment to the doppler, but i can live with it. I would rather you post whats going on than not, so if you feel a bit conscious, put it in a spoiler and then no need to have any conscience. I think updates are absolutely fine and we are used to it now 

ah thanks Mel. I just went to Tescos but they didnt have any damned frers. I would have done another tonight to update the likes of you update addicts. Just for your benefit, not my own of course. 

hmm cheese. i want cheese. in fact, i want breaded camebert with cranberries. i am starving. Now look what you have done S&M

Dazed - its so hard getting a boofn. sob your bobby socks off if you feel like it bebe - boofn's dont work well with pmt as well - the combo of hormones and disappointment are really not good. I will ask you to marry me. 

sparkly, you bloody looner. i love it. i want chocolate on my fingers and bells on my toes. I really hope the clomid does the trick for you both. My implantation dip is only implantation if implantation happened. My temps might jump up and down now until af and the whole thing is another big wind up

Welcome back Roundy. Your chart is looking better every day, so i hope very hard that you are wrong. If you think you are really out, dont test until you have temping evidence that you should maybe? Its so disheartening seeing the boofn. You are so nt out yet though. How was the spa?


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks bleubers

do you think your implantation was 6dpo?

why you lot all plurking. come out of the shadows and post properly or i will come into the shadows and flush you out


----------



## grandbleu

I'm thinking it was the 9DPO one since it just went up and up after that whereas the 6DPO one went up then down...but to make matters more confusing I had implantation spotting 8DPO (only knew because of a BD session though :blush:). So I'm betting *9DPO* on my scientific collection of data:wacko:.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - if your temps are up again tomorrow take another test...I'm sure I would have gotten a positive 2 days after implantation but I waited 3 days but with PM pee so weaker...EEKS so potentially excited for you but trying to contain myself.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh! I feel a BFP (or hopefully more) coming! :yipee:


----------



## Round2

SM, I went to a place in Quebec called the Nordik Spa. It was so beautiful and relaxing. I'm sure you've got lots places near there that are just as nice. I love Vancouver, I spent part of my honeymoon there.

Ya Nato, I'll hold of testing. Not feeling it this month. I'm super duper excited for you though. Please, please post as soon as you test. You can't keep us in suspense.


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - I smell a BFP in the air........can you smell it?......<sniff, sniff>.........it smells like chocolate


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - stalking again and your chart went up again this AM...:happydance: any news???


----------



## sugarlove

Nato get your butt on here and update, your chart looks amazing! Have you tested again?:happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Sugar* - how're you feeling hon??? 

PS. *Nato* - I know you're there :haha: Plurking requested please!


----------



## sugarlove

Fine thanks Bleu. Wee bit sore, but raring to go on the clomid next month.

How's you?


----------



## grandbleu

Good...glad you're feeling better...CLOMID baby here we come!

*AFM*: Good...still sticking...still scared...trying to be hopeful!


----------



## sugarlove

Where's nato gone?


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha at the early morning stalkers. Bleu, i see you are using blue for your 'afm' for a boybean 

i tested. 

who wants to know what i got?




Spoiler
boofn.



Spoiler
only joking.....



*BFP!!!!!!* 

:dance: :dance::dance:

bfp, bfp, wont you dance along with me

<terrifiedface>


----------



## grandbleu

She's being so incognito...perhaps she slipped away to the bathroom???:winkwink:


----------



## grandbleu

I switch between pink and blue (as you can see...hoping for either just sticky and healthy!)

HOLY F&^%! I never swear. MY MOUTH IS STRETCHING FROM EAR TO EAR! you are one of those BOOM pregnant girls! XO :dust:

PICS???

Mouth still agape and so so happy for you!!!

PS. We are bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

no no!! im here!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Omg nato that's fab, I knew it with a sexy chart like that!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Post a pic, what dis John say?
You booking an appt with mr t worked, I'm off to book an ivf appt immediately:haha:


----------



## grandbleu

You had all the right signs love...despondency...never gonna happen...making a monumental decision to go with Dr. T...you are pregnant love! EEKS!


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl: 

yes, just an appointment with Mr T gets you knocked up. Im all giggly and excited

Bleu, bump buddies!!! now thats exciting.


----------



## NatoPMT

John is in the kitchen trying to take a pic, its a superdrug test which have a high shiny factor so its not being picked up very well. 

i am too impatient to do a full announcement, i just squealed and woke him up

its very early and the line is still faint. I am not counting my babies before they hatch

(but i am due 27th Oct, and sandra the sidekick said i would have twins in November <pleasepleaseplease>)


----------



## grandbleu

Ugh where are all the other discoers...I just want to shake them out of bed and share this awesome news...but they're all :sleep: BOO!


----------



## NatoPMT

i just burst into tears. 

i might do an oscar speech. i am like Gwyneth Paltrow but not as boring.


----------



## grandbleu

Sandra - could totally be right because a lot of times you are a few days late on the EDD so you are totally ripe for a Nov. birth...as much as twins scare me I like the twofer deal! 

*PS*. Are you doing anything special to make sure this is a sticky bean?...I'm just trying to be healthy (eating wise), no sex during 1st tri, (sorry OH but he's cool as we had red bleeding at 7 weeks after a session last time), no alcohol, only 1 cup of tea/day, folic acid, prenatals, no crazy exercise just walking and light yoga for now...adding swimming after 1st tri...what's your game plan!?


----------



## grandbleu

Waiting for speech!:winkwink:


----------



## NatoPMT

here it is......
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0071.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 35


----------



## grandbleu

You are only 10 DPO it's normal to be faint...I was still faint at 12 DPO. You are fine hon!!! HIP HIP HORRAY! I had reflective issues on my test...damn plastic protector. I thought nobody would believe me...it took many tries to get a pic that actually showed a line and then I thought people would think it looked like an evap.

PS. I see it love! It will get darker and darker!


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I woke up from my lie in especially to stalk you, the least you can give me is a pic of your test!:haha:

What you gonna do today to celebrate poppet? No more booze or fags for you young lady!


----------



## NatoPMT

thank yoooou!!! 

thanks sugar and bleu for being so excited for me. 

I'm off to have smoothies for breakfast (without vodka) - gone for the 5ml of folics and i will reduce my green tea to one per day too, prenatals and prenatal fish oil. 

i actually cant believe it. i will be one of those people who others tell stories about - she made an appointment for IVF, then....BOOM...she got. pregnant. 

thats meeee!!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Oh you've posted a pic, I'll shut up!
I totally see it and that little line is going to get super dark when you test every day, which you inevitably will!:haha:

Knocked up nato eh?:haha:


----------



## grandbleu

I know and you were so annoyed by those "Boom" pregnant girls...now you are part of the club!!! Enjoy your preggo smoothie full of vitamins!!! YES SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! (and OH!!!) 

PS. Can't wait for a ticker!:winkwink:


----------



## NatoPMT

i am waiting for my raspberries to defrost. 

i just remembered, a few months ago i dreamt i gave birth on 11/11/11

my last EDD was 10/10/10

i am really scared. i am going to call Mr T tomorrow and ask if i should still go to see him. I want to ask if i should be taking aspirin for eg


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I fecking told you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*disco dances*


----------



## NatoPMT

you did as well!

you are the oracle of bfps.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato what preggo signs have you got then hun?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god oh my god oh my god I knew it thats fantastic news I am so exicted for you :happydance: had a dream last night that I woke up to an annoucment from you of a bfp and there it was :happydance: woo hoo dancing around my bedroom. Massive congrats hun!


----------



## NatoPMT

I had cramps on 8dpo only, but the one i dont usually have (seeing as i have had the repetitive phantom pregnancy) is tiredness

I went to bed last night, on a saturday night, at 10.30pm. The fatigue started at 5dpo which is a little early, but thats what i wrote down so it must be true. 

i am now worried that af will arrive, regardless.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha thanks Luce. I will accept all congratulations gratefully


----------



## Round2

Yay Nato!!! So excited for you. You totally deserve this. Maybe I should threaten my body with IVF too!


----------



## MinnieMone

Ahhhhh Nato love I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO made up for you, congratulations! 

I've been told by Shehata to stay on 75mg until 12 weeks, but I guess every specialist will think different. Def call Mr T and ask his opinion.

Those superdrug tests get lovely and dark very quickly, so don't be worried by 14dpo it will be darker than control. All will be well. Enjoy this wonderful feeling. 

x


----------



## VGibs

Holy friggin hell! I am gone for one night and I miss the biggest BFP announcement in history! Whats weird about that BFP is the night Nato said she was "on duty" for some BD'ing I thought in my head..."I bet she gets knocked up tonight" NO JOKE I had a vision you could say hahahaha


----------



## vickyd

Oh Nato im sooooo happy im crying happy tears for the first time in two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

OMFG!!
Nato, you've made me reveal my stalking self, can't miss the oppertunity to say super big congratulations with bells on, i truly wish you a happy&healthy pregnancy xx 

:happydance:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm so happy for you Nato :):):):)


----------



## heart tree

I kept checking last night when it was early morning your time. Finally I had to go to bed. I just knew it Nato!!! Congrats honey. You deserve it!!


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls how is everyone ?


----------



## Megg33k

:wohoo: OMG! OMG! OMG! :wohoo:

CONGRATS, Nato! :hugs: I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!! :yipee:


----------



## Dazed

Just popped in to see Nato BFP! WHOO WOO :happydance: So happy for you chick. See, I knew if I said you would be my bump buddy you would get knocked up! Off again to stalk in secret!


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - Congrats :) I liked you spoilers there (Had to dig back a few pages) hehe. What a shock hey? And it will be even more fun to see that faint line become darker very soon!

A lady we know here did the same as you - she was in the clinic ready for the IVF, and they did a test there just in case, and sure enough she was pregnant (that child is now 14 and she's got a second who's 9!!)

Hope everyone else is good too!


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh thank you all so much. I am very touched by your lovely messages. i am trying to refrain from the oscar stylee speech because i might not even make it to af day 

i honestly think its the green tea thats done it. i know hearty already drinks it, but if you dont, get some. And Round, defo threaten your uterus with IVF. It will know if its a hollow threat though, you have to mean it 

Gibby, you are a sidekick too. You and cesca could take over sandra's job.

Yeay i made Vic cry. Have you told Hero yet? How is she today?

Double yeay, roonsma has been flushed out - thanks so much, and sit yaself down. I remember you, you had a loss around the same time too...and i see youre nearly due now and everything. boyby or girlby? 

Hi amy, thanks petal - how are you? hope you are ok and the pup is well

Ahh thanks hearty. We all deserve it - and we will all get there somehow. I hope the threat of surgery bucks your uterus's ideas up too. Have you booked it in now? do you have your questions ready? 

haha thanks Megg. same to you....we really will all get there somehow. If we are all waiting in line, im sure everyone else mustve budged up a good few places if this bfp sticks, cos my big bum was taking up a lot of room

Dazed, i swear to god, i am the golden touch of cycle buddies. i will have left my mark on you somehow. You and Round are for it. 

kiss kiss


----------



## NatoPMT

SMFirst said:


> Nato - Congrats :) I liked you spoilers there (Had to dig back a few pages) hehe. What a shock hey? And it will be even more fun to see that faint line become darker very soon!
> 
> A lady we know here did the same as you - she was in the clinic ready for the IVF, and they did a test there just in case, and sure enough she was pregnant (that child is now 14 and she's got a second who's 9!!)
> 
> Hope everyone else is good too!

Thanks S&M 

everyone else has seen me do that before - they are tired of it by now. Nice to have a fresh audience. i might pull some of my other stunts again and see if i can milk them a bit more. 

see...one day, people will tell stories of me and my BOOMfp


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> SMFirst said:
> 
> 
> Nato - Congrats :) I liked you spoilers there (Had to dig back a few pages) hehe. What a shock hey? And it will be even more fun to see that faint line become darker very soon!
> 
> A lady we know here did the same as you - she was in the clinic ready for the IVF, and they did a test there just in case, and sure enough she was pregnant (that child is now 14 and she's got a second who's 9!!)
> 
> Hope everyone else is good too!
> 
> Thanks S&M
> 
> everyone else has seen me do that before - they are tired of it by now. Nice to have a fresh audience. i might pull some of my other stunts again and see if i can milk them a bit more.
> 
> see...one day, people will tell stories of me and my BOOMfpClick to expand...


LOL - I'm a willing audience, so try your tricks.. :)

What's the BOOM about?


----------



## heart tree

Nato I don't want to rain on your parade with all my stuff. So to simply answer your questions, I am waiting for them to book the appointment. I'm also waiting to see if my insurance will cover some of the cost, and if not, how much it will be. I've been too scared to compile my list of questions. It makes it more real. I'll probably do it today though.


----------



## grandbleu

I much prefer a *Boomfn* to a *Boofn*:winkwink:


----------



## NatoPMT

this isnt my parade my lovely, the thread is for TTCAL primarily and should always stay that way i think. I am gatecrashing. 

we are used to happy vs sad here, please tell us what's going on for you

do you want to post your full list for scrutiny? I think the appointment might be some time off yet - the app with Mr T was set for 2 months after i made it. 

I am thinking even if it make it to af date, i am going to speak to his office and see if i should go for the appointment anyway. They might advise me to take some stuff to keep things in place - am uming and ahhing about starting aspirin again

S&M: the BOOMfp was from Cesca, saying someone she knew waiting for a long time, then, BOOM, she got her bfp. Its a new word for BFP out of nowhere. 

Megg, can you add BOOMfp (*credit cesca) to the dictionary si'vous plait (thats French dont you know)


----------



## Megg33k

BOOMFP! :rofl: Love it!

I'm hanging back in line until April... unless miracles happen between now and then! I'm finally back on the :sex: train! That's a nice change!


----------



## NatoPMT

we have Boofn and BOOMfp to add - and i made the front page BFP list!!!! 

wooo hooooooo

megg - i hope for your miracle. where are you in your cycle now? twit twoo, mebbes the old fashion way will win out twice in a month over ivf <pleasepleaseplease>


----------



## NatoPMT

grandbleu said:


> I much prefer a *Boomfn* to a *Boofn*:winkwink:

its BOOMfp you silly sausage


----------



## grandbleu

Just adding a congrats *Nato* again because I'm still so excited...

OH and I went on a long coastal walk and as always there is always a church tucked in somewhere and guess who I saw...my old friend Saint Antoine (he's the guy I originally lit the candle for up on the hill - the unpaid for but might have worked very well candle). That mean's it was Saint Anthony all this time (remember I didn't know his name)...and because he had a little child I thought he was the saint of little children...turns out he's the saint of lost things. _"He is especially invoked for the recovery of lost things."_ It actually makes sense with miscarriages in the end...anyways had a wee prayer in there for you (and me) and all discoers and TTCAL/PAL ladies. 

:dust:

PS. *Megg* - cheers to the old fashioned way! Nato had her green tea...I had my Conceive Plus...you could use both and get a double whammy of BFP vibes!


----------



## want2bamum86

congrats hunni


----------



## want2bamum86

can i ask advice?


----------



## grandbleu

OOPS...Boomfn would not be fun...Boomfp it is...I'm the typo queen!

Oh my gosh - I'm your bleuby doo bumpyloo buddyahoo!


----------



## Allie84

OMG OMG Nato Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :dance: 
:dance: :dance: 

I can't believe it....I am so excited and so, so happy for you!!!!!! I feel in shock!!! I missed your chart as I wasn't on all day yesterday....can you repost the link to it please so I can start at it in awe and wonder?!?!?!??!

I love that line!!! :)

I missed everything yesterday because the town had a major power outage for over 8 hours!!!!! No internet, no TV (I was in middle of my typical Beverly Hills 90210 Saturday morning marathon), no lights....I couldn't even straighten my hair. I've never appreciated electricity more. Anyways, before it came back on, Alex and I were sitting in a dark high school auditorium getting ready to watch "Hairspray" the musical...yes, it was an adventure. Everyone showed up in the hopes the lights would come back on before showtime, and they did. Okay, that was a really boring story but I'm feeling so excited I'm reverted to rambling!!!!!!! Alex is sitting next to me wathing football (bolton everton) and I'm telling him how excited I am and pointing out that you're the one that sent me the London card (which is still on display by our TV). 

:hugs:

Hi everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: OMFG!!....I'm not surprised of course.......Oh the power of my BFP bunny bells....I told ya....he was the one, I should have bought him! Congrats babe....<considers harnessing her power>.......<also considers booking an IVF appointment>


----------



## grandbleu

Here's the link *Allie -* Nato's announcement :)
Where it all started this morning!

You'll have to go back further for chart stalking etc. chatting ;)


----------



## want2bamum86

hi allied how r u hunni


----------



## Allie84

grandbleu said:


> Just adding a congrats *Nato* again because I'm still so excited...
> 
> OH and I went on a long coastal walk and as always there is always a church tucked in somewhere and guess who I saw...my old friend Saint Antoine (he's the guy I originally lit the candle for up on the hill - the unpaid for but might have worked very well candle). That mean's it was Saint Anthony all this time (remember I didn't know his name)...and because he had a little child I thought he was the saint of little children...turns out he's the saint of lost things. _"He is especially invoked for the recovery of lost things."_ It actually makes sense with miscarriages in the end...anyways had a wee prayer in there for you (and me) and all discoers and TTCAL/PAL ladies.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> PS. *Megg* - cheers to the old fashioned way! Nato had her green tea...I had my Conceive Plus...you could use both and get a double whammy of BFP vibes!

That's so beautiful bleu. :cry: :hugs: Thanks for the prayer. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

OMFG Nato!!!!! Congratulations girl!!! I am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

grandbleu said:


> Here's the link *Allie -* Nato's announcement :)
> Where it all started this morning!
> 
> You'll have to go back further for chart stalking etc. chatting ;)

Thank you! I read back about the chart stalking but the link to her chart is gone from her siggy, so I cannot stalk it myself. 


Oh, Nato, I meant to add that I remember your 11/11/11 dream. I think that's really nifty as I have an affinity for 11 11 and always thought I would LOVE to give birth on 11/11/11! That would mean you'd have to go over-due, though, wouldn't it? We know from Gibs that's no fun, eh! 

Sparkly, yay and yummy for the Lindt Bunny premonition. :)

Hi Rhia, I'm not bad, how are you? What do you need advice with?


----------



## yogi77

NATO OMG CONGRATULATIONS

I AM BURSTING WITH EXCITEMENT!!!!!!

DOES THIS MEAN WE CAN WE STILL BE BUMP BUDDIES?!?!??! :happydance:

I'M SO HAPPY FOR RIGHT NOW....

ok now I have to go back and catch up...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

I'm such a chart dork that I saved it :blush:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f27cd

Nato's lovely BoomFP chart!:happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - 

OH and I had a little dance party (what a crazy weekend Oh my! churches, coastal walks and impromptu dance parties...)

anyways this is the one we boogied to the best...(we had a spirit of the 60's CD on)

I was thinking about the whole disco disco bfp and dance with me...

I dedicate this song to your BOOMFP!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WOdnA3TMGU&feature=player_detailpage

Feel free to dance everyone - it's a bit slow but totally boogiable! in fact it's sort of catching you just sort of have to move. 

X:happydance:


----------



## Allie84

grandbleu said:


> I'm such a chart dork that I saved it :blush:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f27cd
> 
> Nato's lovely BoomFP chart!:happydance:

Thank you!!! Ahhhhhhhh!! It's so beautiful!!! :kiss:


----------



## SMFirst

Allie84 said:


> Oh, Nato, I meant to add that I remember your 11/11/11 dream. I think that's really nifty as I have an affinity for 11 11 and always thought I would LOVE to give birth on 11/11/11!

I've always like 11 11 too (considered the 11/11/11 thing too - actually I've posted a couple of times on this website about seeing 11:11 on the clock and making a wish .. I think I will have to rephrase my wishes though as the grand powers don't seem to be understanding but oh well!

That sucks you were without power!


PS - Grandbleu - I like the "bleuby doo bumpyloo buddyahoo" :)


----------



## yogi77

Nato you need one of these like you did for us:

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Rhia

haha i am getting all excited all over again. pmsl at you lot. and at me. i am just pissing myself full stop. Pregnancy incontinence

Thanks Mel. The power of the bunny did it. 

and the power of sparkly's tinkling bells of course. tinkle one for yourself. bunnies are sign of fertility, prob not chocolate ones, mind

blimey Allie, what an adventure - blackout bfps were all the rage in world war II dont you know (not that your cd would comply though). Alex will be happy that everton lost due to liverpool support i assume. Bolton are more of a threat though. 

here ya go allie, i had to take it off cos i had too much on my signature. Nazis

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f27cd

i personally think that bleu has gone a bit mental. my sig has changed everywhere, not from just today you know. je t'aime la silly sausage (more french). Not so silly saint though, that's an adorable story. I heart St Tony. 

YogiBumpBuddy, see sig. consider yourself sigged good and proper. 

I just got a line on a Tesco hpt, which is 25ml. I bought digitals today too, but decided to wait till tomorrow to try those. Gotta have some poas action to look forward to


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> Nato you need one of these like you did for us:
> 
> C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !

sniffle. 

a congrats of my very own. 

thank you so much!! :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

want2bamum86 said:


> can i ask advice?

ask away....


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry, i am rambling now cos i keep forgetting things in all the excitement. My EDD is 27 Oct, so that would make me 2 weeks over due

if you get on the soya, then mebbes 11/11/11 would be yours? 

woo hoo at the troggs!! i used to love them but had totally forgotten about them

bbbbBOOM


----------



## Round2

So green tea Nato? How much do you drink each month? Do you use the looseleaf or the stuff in the bag?


----------



## Allie84

Yep, Alex was 'well chuffed' (to borrow his phrase) at the footie result out of spite for Everton. Men!

Nato, I'm not doing soy again because my Dr. has made me very afraid of it, telling me I don't know what I'm putting in my body because it's not regulated. I know it works for bringing ov forward but I didn't get pregnant the two cycles I tried it anyways. I'm going to put some hope in acupuncture (what exactly did the acupunturist do to scare you off? I remember she said something, and I do remember you leaving....that was in June or early July! What a shit acupuncturist). 

So other than green tea what are your tips? What did you do differently this cycle? Legs in the air, not in the air? BD at night or am? Weird positions, grapefruit juice, preseed, rituals?? Enquiring minds want to know how these boomFPs happen. :) Other than the fact that they're darn well deserved!!!!!!!

Susan, I don't make wishes at 11:11 but I see it every day it seems! I always think it means that angels are looking out for me. I read that somewhere. I am going to add wishes to that! 

Well, I'm off to lay flat on my side for awhile. Apparently this is a good way to eradicate my ear infection which is ruining my quality of life. Alex is also making herbal remedies for me. I'm so sick of being sick I could scream!!!! 

Love you girlies. xxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - I'm just butting in but I really want you to get your B(oom)FP so here's some advice:


*Conceive Plus *- Only used it 2 cycles...worked like a charm. I need it...if you don't that's fine but I definitely recommend it.
*Hips up* on a couple pillow and have OH make you a cup of tea and get your laptop so you can chat on BnB (Nato will inevitably make you laugh and then you will be afraid that you are losing precious swimmers with each giggle...this indeed happened to me but you will be fine...and you will be amused for 60 minutes!)
*That's it love! *Then you can do all sorts of things like candles in churches, numerology reports from new age classmates, have a baby dream, pink crystals in pajamas...etc imagination is endless in this TWW realm. :winkwink:


----------



## NatoPMT

I very much think that green tea did the trick Round

I had about 3 cups a day up until ov, and then reduced it to 1 or 2 - you have to be careful as it can reduce folate uptake but as i was on 5mg, i wasnt too worried. I think the increased fertility studies for green tae say half a cup a day. So mebbes just one or two

I had only being drinking it for 2 cycles, and on my second, got boomfp 

I used to drink it all the time before my mmc, and i got my last bfp in 3 months. Then i stopped drinking it after my mmc and started again in dec when John was away. So i have been drinking it in the Jan cycle, boofn, and then the Feb cycle...BFP!!!!!

actually, i am even more convinced it has helped me now. Those numbers mean i had TTC with green tea for a total of 5 months, and got 2 x bfps within those 5 months. Without it, i had tried for 8 months and nothing. Banged to rights.

I have read that you need good quality, i was drinking Jacksons

https://www.worldwideshoppingmall.co.uk/body-soul/shelves/sencha-green-tea.asp

but i was drinking cheapo tetley in december and got loads of ewcm

weirdly, this was the first month i hadnt used preseed or conceive plus since Sept 09. I was still drinking grapefruit and only had 4 bds in the window 

greenteagreeteagreentea everyone chant with me.

Allie, i can understand why the dr doesnt like it. The acupunturist bitch told me if i didnt have her treatment, i would have another mc. I remember whyme got told something similar - she was a charlatan. Just go to a reputable one.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps - and i put a rose quartz in my pants waistband when i was in bed


----------



## grandbleu

I told you it would work!:kiss: Yipee to pink crystals!

*PS.* I drink a lot of green tea but I just love it and it wasn't for TTC purposes...obviously it didn't hurt either. We use loose leaf green tea and drain...I think it's decent quality. I agree with Nato don't overboard it because too much can leach vitamins (and folic acid!).


----------



## vickyd

Im gonna rain on th happy parade now...

today was a nightmare, the fucken pediatrician on call during rounds decided to tell me that one of Hero's metabolic tests seems off. I asked and asked for more infor and either she didnt know the details or didnt wanna tell me. She kept chanting you will meet with the endocrinologist tomorrow bla bla bla...I broke down and have been crying since. My sis decded to take charge and told my dad who is now on his way to meet with a neonatologist that my doc recommended. Alex will be pissed that my dad is taking charge so we will be fighting when he comes back from the footie match. Im so tired of the ups and down of NICU, i started smoking again now and im drinking. So on top of everything im feeling guilty....I think im having a nervous breakdown...


----------



## grandbleu

*Vicky* :hugs: So sorry hon for you and little Hero. Honestly I think it's good that your dad will be taking the reigns and helping to get stuff done. Have some ciggies and a couple of drinks to take the edge off...you need to relax...this is really stressful and totally normal to fall back on some guaranteed "relaxing" agents. Sending you hugs from France.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Vicky, I'm so sorry that this isn't a more joyous occassion for you :hugs: I know in my heart that Hero is going to be one healthy baby, and soon she will be home with you where she belongs. I couldn't imagine what it is like to know your daughter is in NICU, and you aren't getting the answers you need. I do know you are a strong individual, and you will get through this. We are here for you whenever you need us! Please stay strong and know Hero is being looked after :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic, forget the guilt for now if at all possible, this is about how you are coping rather than what you _should_ be doing. 

shitshitshit i have to go, i will be back in 30 mins with hugs and cups of tea. so sorry xx


----------



## SMFirst

Vicky I'm so sorry your emotions been put through the ringer again. WHY would a doctor say something to upset you and then not follow up with it - GRRR!! Likely if a metabolic is off it's just a temporary thing due to all she's been through or maybe not even that much off to be of worry anyway..


On the green tea, soy, preseed etc topics - I've given up trying to sort out which is good for you and which isn't - there are mixed reviews on everything. 

I was a huge supporter of Preseed when we got our BFP(s) with it, but now I have the negative thought that it might be connected to MC (if it helps sperm swim better, even the defective sperms swim better too)

so I'll try au natural for a while..


PS - it's 11:11am here :)


----------



## Megg33k

So, so sorry, Vicky! :hugs:

Ask away, Rhia! :thumbup:

To answer the question about my cycle... I don't know. I don't even know if I can piss a BooFN yet. I haven't had the guts to try. :( So, I'm just sort of enjoying the good, old-fashioned :sex: and hoping to catch something great! We'll see! :winkwink:


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Im gonna rain on th happy parade now...
> 
> today was a nightmare, the fucken pediatrician on call during rounds decided to tell me that one of Hero's metabolic tests seems off. I asked and asked for more infor and either she didnt know the details or didnt wanna tell me. She kept chanting you will meet with the endocrinologist tomorrow bla bla bla...I broke down and have been crying since. My sis decded to take charge and told my dad who is now on his way to meet with a neonatologist that my doc recommended. Alex will be pissed that my dad is taking charge so we will be fighting when he comes back from the footie match. Im so tired of the ups and down of NICU, i started smoking again now and im drinking. So on top of everything im feeling guilty....I think im having a nervous breakdown...

you must be terrified, what sort of an idiot drops that bombshell on you and then runs off. 'Seems off' could mean anything. To say something that is so ambiguous then scoot is so irresponsible. She has worded it to sound not serious though and i hope that is the case. 

When is alex back? I would tackle him when he walks through the door with an 'i need you' type approach. Take the wind out of his indignant sails, if possible, dont give him the opportunity to take that stance - tell him you were in a mess so you asked your dad to help and 'thank god you are home'. If your dad has done what you need and what his grand daughter needs, then I hope Alex understands that. 

Lets have a nervous breakdown together. You arent alone, tell us whats going on with you - keep posting if you can

big hug to you


----------



## redarrow

Hello all :)

Dazed pointed me in your direction as Im just so bloody fed up with the TTC lark :(


----------



## vickyd

My dad just called me. He went there and started threatening that he will bring his own doctor to see her, he said the name of one of the most important doctors in Greece. The doctor on call started to explain that its nothing serious and might even be a mistake and that i have nothing to worry about. He also said that hes sure that the doctor who mentioned these tests must have said that they werent important. Thats when my dad lost it and said that my daughter has been to hell and back to have this baby and shes a very educated person who definately asked what the test are ect. Im starting to think that they are keeping her in in part to get more money as the NICU is 300 euro per day. I


----------



## Dazed

Girls, redarrow has hit a down time and I thought we could get her through her bad times. Please help show you support as you have me.


----------



## vickyd

Redarrow youve been pointed to the right place!!! Hi im Vicky completely insane and ready for the nut house..


----------



## NatoPMT

hi redarrow

*WELCOME!!!*

if it helps, i LOVE the redarrrows, i get all excited when they fly over

sorry youre having a crappy time. whats to do?


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> My dad just called me. He went there and started threatening that he will bring his own doctor to see her, he said the name of one of the most important doctors in Greece. The doctor on call started to explain that its nothing serious and might even be a mistake and that i have nothing to worry about. He also said that hes sure that the doctor who mentioned these tests must have said that they werent important. Thats when my dad lost it and said that my daughter has been to hell and back to have this baby and shes a very educated person who definately asked what the test are ect. Im starting to think that they are keeping her in in part to get more money as the NICU is 300 euro per day. I

FFS!!!! what a relief but what a fuck up!!!! what a knobhead that dr is

How are you feeling now? are you ok my lovely? 

have a think about the unit and cost tomorrow. tonight you can smoke a fag on my behalf. is alex home yet? 

i am so happy this is ok


----------



## redarrow

Hey girls. Thanks all. Im at an all time low and feeling really rubbish. I just want to curl up into a ball and stay there. I cant do this anymore. Im finding eveything so so hard and I dont like it at all :( Even after my losses I havent felt like this but now I dont know what to do :(

(redarrows are very important in our lives as hubby proposed when they drew a heart in the sky following a performance at Silverstone - we live right by there)


----------



## Dazed

Red, if you comfortable, maybe you should give a little history about yourself. I think then they can relate to where you are coming from.


----------



## NatoPMT

are you up to telling us your story? I see you have pcos and have been trying for over 3 years. That sounds really rough. I dont know much about pcos though, but i know about the red arrows (lovely proposal!)

what are your options? what are the things holding you back? 

i have been to silverstone, i had to run a men vs women driving competition and Dan Eaves drove me on the track and i screamed the whole way round.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed, how are you my little snapdragon, any sign of af?


----------



## vickyd

Nato i will smoke 3 fags for you. Lets make a pact: Everytime you stress about baby Nato and feel the urge to smoke let me know and ill smoke it for you! 
Tomorrow i plan on going in a strong mother. I will not cry but i will demand to see the director of the unit and i will make hell until i get the facts i deserve. Ive had it really, no more mr. nice guy.. Alex isnt back yet but im expecting him any minute.

Red weve all been at that dark place, me ive had my baby after loosing two and im still visiting the dark place. Why dont you tell us your story?


----------



## msarkozi

welcome Redarrow! :hugs:

Vicky - could you possibly bring in another doctor to do an assesment to see if Hero can be brought home


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Redarrows* :wave: - Sorry you are down...I know there are times when sometimes it feels like there is not hope but I really do trust that there will be a happy ending for all of us...we can't lose that hope...this thread definitely helped me in the downtimes and also when it came time to finally celebrate. I don't have PCOS and haven't ever tested for anything (I'm a big scaredy cat of doctors) but we were TTC/NTNP 2.5 years with one loss...so I do know a little about waiting. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Nope. I mean really WTF. Either show me two pink lines or get on with it already! Hubby got funny with me when we went to the drugstore and asked if I was getting tests. I told him no, but I did need to pick some up so I was going to since he mentioned it. He asked when we got home if I POAS yet. HAHA. I hadn't and am going to wait until Wednesday, but I do have 3 pretty new tests waiting for me and its making it hard to wait. Cramping has kinda subsided so the ho bag may just creap up on me again.


----------



## redarrow

Yes sure. sorry, im just all over the place at the moment :(

I have been with hubby for nearly 5 years and we started TTC when we got married (nearly 4 years ago) I had a late loss when I was 18 (im 27 now) before I met my hubby and me and hubby have had 11 losses together :( I have been sent for tests and everyhting and nothing is coming back as to why we are miscarrying. I have severe PCOS, hubby has diabetes but his sperm count was above and beyond. We are both overweight. Have had a lap and dye, been on 6 months worth of Clomid and still not got my take home baby :( Im finding my losses really hard at the moment and I want a flipping baby so so much :(


----------



## NatoPMT

Mel, i saw in your journal youve had a few contractions. OoOOOooo!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Once you have had your lap done Red, do you think IVF is a possibility for you? Seems to work with some girls on here just by scheduling an appointment.


----------



## Dazed

Mel, don't you know we need news like that!?


----------



## vickyd

Mel i will threaten them again tomorrow with bringing my own consultant. The maternity hospital where i gave birth is the most expensive clinic in athens, its where the celebs and "people who count" give birth. They want to avoid scandal as much as possible so im hoping with my dads threats and mine tomorrow i will get some answers.

Red im so sorry to hear you suffered so many losses...Truely you have been to hell and back. I cant beleive they havent found any reason for all these losses....its mind boggling


----------



## msarkozi

Redarrow - I am so sorry that you have had all those losses! :hugs: The silver lining seems to be that you can get pregnant. They have not suggested anything at all that will help to keep the baby stay put once pregnant at all? No person should have to suffer losses, especially 11! I am so saddened for you

Dazed/Nato - lol! It's all false labour again....I've had it going on for a couple weeks now. Just hoping one of these times it will turn into the real thing. I was crampy again for the rest of the day yesterday, but nothing at all today. Lost some more of the plug, but that's about it. Going to do some cleaning today to see if I can get something going......


----------



## NatoPMT

oh my word. Red, i am unable to comprehend how that must feel. Thank you for trusting us with this information. 

everytime i try and type out a reply, i realise i am just firing questions at you. Im interested to know everything you have been tested for, and the PCOS, is this a factor as you are getting pregnant?

Im sorry if i ask stupid questions and tell me to mind my beak if its too much at any point. 

the most important thing is that you feel supported as i am sure you have been through all the medical stuff a million times before


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic - i need you to smoke a fag for me. This will happen every hour for the next 9 months

"Either show me two pink lines or get on with it already!" - 'sactly. We dont have time for this faffing around. 

I am tempted to start banging on about Mr Taranissi again. Red, during pregnancy, have you been given aspirin, steroids or transfusions to prevent mc? There's a private IVF doctor my sister was treated by who does all these treatments to prevent mc and i have an appointment with him on 7 March (which i might keep, in spite of this morning's bfp)

https://www.argc.co.uk/

Crikey Mel, you are fast off the mark being early and losing plugs and all that - the boyby wants some 'welcome to the world' action


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky so sorry to hear you've had a hard day and Im glad your dad went in and gave them hell what a stupid dr they have no right to worry you like that. Go get some answers tomorrow we are all here for you and dont worry about the smoking. :hugs:

Red welcome I am so very sorry for what you've been through Ive suffered 3 losses which is heartbraking I can't even begin to imagine what you have been through. You'll find a lot of support here thank you for sharing your story. p.s. I love the red arrows.

Oh mel Im getting exicted hope it turns into real labour soon!!


----------



## redarrow

Thanks girls. you are all so lovely :)

It is hard and normally I am ok but we have hit an all time low at the moment. I think its all just been too much since coming into the new year as every year we say this is going to be it for us but as the months go on I just cant see it and again I cant see it this year. I have no one I can really talk to about it. I feel so on my own.

I help run a miscarriage support group to help others but that means then that i dont take time for myself and my own feelings and then I get like this. I just dont know what to do anymore. I want a baby so bloody desperately. They say that PCOS can sometimes contribute to miscarriages but there is no evidence as such. I know I can get pregnant but I want a baby now. I want to be pregnant now, I want to get past the 16 weeks stage (the longest I have ever been) but I dont see it and dont think it will ever happen to me. Hubby is really supportive but he sometimes just doesnt get it.
I want all my angels back. Im not seeing my consultant again till May and that just feels like such a long time away. We only have till March to still have a 2011 baby but I cant see that happening. Less than a month. Please tell me things get easier. Please tell me I will be ok and please tell me I will get my baby?
Im not sleeping properly and Im tired all the time,im emotional at loads of things and im not eating properly coz im convinced if im skinny I will have a baby and I can have the baby I so desperately crave. IVF has been mentioned but I wont know more until I see my consultant in May :(


----------



## Dazed

I wish I had answers for you red. I think we all wish we had answers ourselves. Just lean on us (or me) and we will help you get through the dark times.


----------



## redarrow

Dazed said:


> I wish I had answers for you red. I think we all wish we had answers ourselves. Just lean on us (or me) and we will help you get through the dark times.

Thank you so much. I need people to lean on. I know no one has the aswers for us. It would be a lot easier if people did. Thank you x


----------



## vickyd

Red i cant tell you it will get easier, what i can promise you is that we will be here for you to lean on. This thread has got me through the lowest of lows and the girls here are still picking me up when im down.


----------



## NatoPMT

Red, i really feel for you, and wish we could make it better, but as Vic & Dazed said, and as you know, all we can do is listen. That said, there is an amazing amount of collective knowledge on this thread so if we can be of any practical help then i know every single derailer would try their hardest to help you find answers

i think its very important that you have recognised that in helping others, you may sometimes neglect yourself. There is time for everyone on this thread, so try to recognise that others are there for you too. Its an awful lot to shoulder feeling alone. 

my problem is trying to find answers for others, so i am liable to give advice which of course you dont have to take. So i will start by doing just that, I was having trouble sleeping too, and got myself some valerian which isnt a miracle, but has certainly helped. 

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=261&prodid=24

Have you had any counselling for your losses? You will be eligible for counselling through your GP if you havent had any. It really helps to have someone who is just there for you, who can help guide you through what you are struggling with. Im sure you mustve been offered it though


----------



## want2bamum86

who wants my news?


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap...I already have to read back 8 pages


----------



## NatoPMT

Rhia: megg, allie and I all asked what you wanted to ask advice on? is that the same as your news? was everything ok with the hb? 

gibby. you must go back and read every post as punishment

glad you liked the front 242 links, id completely forgotten about them until the other day. im very excited i remembered


----------



## want2bamum86

nato heartbeat still there yay but i have another week of the tablets as chest still bad but i got docs again fri if hb still there then going for scan woop woop oh is excited but he still says wud rather me b healthy at risk of losing rhan then for me to not have pills n b poorly thro pregnancy so still preg atm woop woop


----------



## want2bamum86

nato my advice is how can i get my maternity jaens to streach?


----------



## sugarlove

Rhia, I've got to say some of this sounds hard to believe. I've looked back over some of your posts and some of them really don't ring true.
I apologise profusely if you're telling the truth, but this is a mc and pal support thread and I'd hate to think you were taking us for fools, when we all need to support each other.

If you are telling the truth, then big congratulations to you, and ignore me.


----------



## roonsma

Yes Nato, thats me i lost 3 LO's at various gestations inbetween my 5 year old and this one. We're on team yellow, as long as this one gets here with no more dramas then boy or girl is fantastic!

Again, congratulations Sweetie x

Vickie, hold on girl- you're doing just fine hun :hugs:

Hi to all xx:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

want2bamum86 said:


> nato my advice is how can i get my maternity jaens to streach?

what????????


----------



## sugarlove

Red welcome. Very sorry for your losses.:hugs:

Vicky, sorry to hear you've had a rough day. I hope Hero is doing tons better tomorrow
x


----------



## LucyJ

Red I cant give you any answers I wish I could but what I can say is we will support you and get you through the dark times. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Rhia, it might help if you explain properly what exactly the issues are when you post, rather than posting teasers or not fully explaining the facts. I know you have had a hard time in other places on BnB and i wouldn't want you to feel isolated, but i think it can be hard to understand your posts sometimes. 

Roonsma: its lovely to hear off you, now don't run off and abandon us again or i will find you. Im SO delighted that you are nearly there now - you will be the 6th derail baby apparently. Thanks for your congrats, i love getting lurker congrats. 

Wheres Jaymes, shes 5th according to the list. I will start calling it The List soon. Which looks more ominous than it is


----------



## NatoPMT

i gotta drag my bum to bed now. i have a pile of trashy magazines that need attention

nighty night my lovely derailers. kiss kiss


----------



## sugarlove

Night Nato, I look forward to waking tomorrow with a pic of a digi preggo test from you
x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I still can't believe this is Nato's BFP day!!! Yay!!

Vicky - I'm so sorry you're not getting any answers, but glad dad is coming to kick some arse. It makes me so upset to think that they may be saying this stuff because of the cost, how corrupt and horrific. Smoke, cry, drink, do whatever you can to get you through until your little lady is home.

Well I have had a pretty hellish day. Last week I measured behind by 3 weeks at the midwife and although I wasn't *too* concerned because I'm quite petite anyway but the midwife said make sure I keep an eye on movements. So last night it didn't do it's usual disco moves and I only felt it a handful of times in about 6 hours today and I just got more and more worried. I ended up just sobbing and telling my husband I thought the baby was dying. He couldn't understand because I had felt it move today, but I explained about reduced fetal movements and he panicked...so we went to the hospital for monitoring. Luckily the baby is fine, showed off to the midwifes by kicking the monitor a lot and having a wonderful heartbeat. But my god, this pregnancy lark does not get any easier and I'm actually more stressed out now than the first 12 weeks. Sorry to go on, hoping some of you will at least understand the paranoia even though we're all at different points in our journeys.

I do read this thread several times a day although I don't post as much any more and I'm afraid I agree with sugarlove. I have been on forums for a long time and have witnessed hell from some members fabricating stories, I do hope this isn't happening here to this group of fabulous ladies, but I have such a gut feeling it is, sadly.


----------



## msarkozi

Sleep well Nato! 

Cesca - I am glad everything is ok! I had that same fear last week, and I was an emotional wreck until I went to the clinic to be checked out. You did the right thing by going to the hospital. I hope baby keeps moving for you, and you can feel more at ease in the last 10 weeks :hugs: 

Jaymes is slacking in her own journal too lately, but I know she has been busy with work as well in prep for her Mat Leave. 

Rhia - I am pretty sure you can't stretch your maternity jeans....go buy some new ones

Vicky - I hope you are able to get some rest tonight, and tomorrow is a better day for you :hugs: 

Roonsma - I have been wondering about you


----------



## Sparkly

Cesca - what a stressful day, but a fabulous outcome :hugs:

Nato - good night chick....don't forget to poas again in the morn, we need bfp piccies to keep us going

sugarplumfairy - I have to agree with what you said, I have come across thankfully only a few posters across this site that unfortunately do seem to be full of shit, I find :ignore: to be the best solution.


----------



## sugarlove

Cesca, sounds like a super stressful day. So pleased bubba is ok :happydance:


----------



## MinnieMone

evening lovely ladies.

I've come on to take a break from all the 'tests' I'm having to do for the agency I'm visiting tomorrow, Excel/word/powerpoint/typing speed test, it's taken over 2 hours so far and i'm getting mardier by the minute, so I thought I'd take a green tea break with you all. As an aside we went to see kings speech this avo (we couldn't get in the other week as the ritzy brixton has been booked up for weeks, so I was pleased we got a seat), it's really brilliant, has anyone else seen it?

Nato - Is it sinking in yet sweetie? I have been thinking about you all day and how giddy you must be. Enjoy the trashy mags, I hope there is a heat in there somewhere! Will digi be 2-3 yet.. what dpo are you? Post a pic IMMEDIATELY!!!!

Cesca - that must have been scary love, but so glad all was well. I can imagine the paranoia and how until you hold your little one it will never end. I think we all feel it now as soon as we are pregnant, my therapist has been trying to teach me how to be 'mindful' and live in the present as it's the only 'reality' we have, it's hard, but i'm hoping if i am lucky enough to get pregnant again it may help to calm my anxieties.

Vicky - bless your dad. I hope all was ok with Alex. Don't feel bad about the smoking, you can always stop when you need to, it's about getting through the here and now, and whatever gets us through eh?

Sugar - how are you hun?

Everyone new who has joined - welcome! (sorry I can't read back am on quick reply)

MsArkozi - are fake contractions worrying? Is it obvious they are fake? I think I would be running to the hospital everytime, I'm such a wooose. How much longer do you think you have? Our 3rd Disco baby!!!

Hi to everyone else..... 

AFM - I still haven't got ovulation on FF CD19 I think........ was the first month using IC opk's and i must have read them wrong. back to smiley's next month. bugger bugger bugger.


----------



## sugarlove

Jesus Mone that sounds like a huge amount of tests. Hope tomorrow goes ok hun and you get your dream job soon.


I'm fine thanks Mon, still not brave enough to change my dressing yet, but really should tomorrow. Back to work on Wednesday, but only for 2 days!:thumbup:
I'm going to an Acupuncture session tomorrow. Tried it before and it did nowt, but it's with a trainee so it's only a tenner at the Northern School of Acupuncture. Am booked in for a whole course!


----------



## msarkozi

Hi Mone! ugh to all the tests!! I would definitely need a break from that too! I wish you were closer, and I could give you the rest of my smiley's! I hope you OV soon :hugs:

I don't think they are worrying?! The first time I had the contractions a couple weeks ago, I was very unsure as to what was going on. I had to go into the clinic and get put on the machine for a couple hours to be monitored. I seen my doctor the next morning and he said I was definitely having contractions, and I asked if it was bad braxton hicks, and he said yes. So if I had not had that happen, I probably would not be able to tell the difference. Once you do get the real ones, they are supposed to increase in intensity, be longer, and more frequent. So since they are just random that I keep getting, I know they are fake. I honestly have no idea how much longer. I have a dr appt tomorrow afternoon again, so I am hoping to find out something then.


----------



## LucyJ

Mone Im desparate to see the kings speech hoping I may see it this week. I was meant to see it with a friend but she had to cancel as her little girl was poorly.

Cesca that must of be so scary glad you went and got checked out and your little one is doing well!


----------



## MinnieMone

Melissa - that makes sense, as you say at least now you know what Braxton Hicks feels like, you will tell the difference, when the true ones start (and I'm sure when the real bad boys start there won't be any doubt!) Hope you get some answers tomorrow, I guess at 37 weeks it could be any day now. you must be so excited, I can't begin to imagine what it must feel like. hopefully one day!

Sugar - I've pm'd you lovely. I was thinking did they use a coloured dye? What happens to all the dye in your uterus, does it disolve? That's probably a really dumb question! I've never had acupuncture, but i hear it is really relaxing. A friend of mine at my last job started having it after her second mc and she said it really helped to relieve her anxiety, I'm sure whoever does it for you will be able to tailor it to your needs. 

Right I've really got to do that bloody excel test, can you tell I'm procrastinating?! Procrastination queen me. x


----------



## sugarlove

Mone, apparently they injected me with blue dye and it ran straight through my tubes, but I'm concerned as I haven't seen any.:shrug:
A side affect was meant to be widdling out blue dye and 2 of my friends said they did. I want my wee to be blue!:haha:


----------



## MinnieMone

ahhh lucy, I blubbed so bad at the end. It's really just a 2 man play and you wouldn't think it would work on the big screen, but it is just so engaging, 2 hours but it flies by. Colin Firth just won the bafta and quite right too, he was just so believable. Try to see it if you can though it will be just as good on dvd. 

right. Excel. crap.


----------



## MinnieMone

I was thinking that Sugar, I thought if it came out your fanjita you would look as though you were from pandora and having a blue period. glad it didn't though. or your wee, asparagus wee is bad enough without blue wee eh? it was probably a dissolving dye that just got reabsorbed. So glad it whizzed through your tubes, super clear tuber!

I might just do excel in the morning. it's like homework, I used to put that off till the last minute too.


----------



## MinnieMone

oh I just read back, you wanted it to be blue! ha haaaaa ok... sorry no blue wee!


----------



## SMFirst

prgirl_cesca said:


> Well I have had a pretty hellish day. Last week I measured behind by 3 weeks at the midwife and although I wasn't *too* concerned because I'm quite petite anyway but the midwife said make sure I keep an eye on movements. So last night it didn't do it's usual disco moves and I only felt it a handful of times in about 6 hours today and I just got more and more worried. I ended up just sobbing and telling my husband I thought the baby was dying. He couldn't understand because I had felt it move today, but I explained about reduced fetal movements and he panicked...so we went to the hospital for monitoring. Luckily the baby is fine, showed off to the midwifes by kicking the monitor a lot and having a wonderful heartbeat. But my god, this pregnancy lark does not get any easier and I'm actually more stressed out now than the first 12 weeks. Sorry to go on, hoping some of you will at least understand the paranoia even though we're all at different points in our journeys..

Cesca I read your post, then reread this paragraph with a lump in my throat for you.. This is the exact situation I can envision for a PAL - it really bothers me that all of us won't be able to feel the joys and "glow" of a pregnancy due to the fears we've learned... BUT I am really happy that you had a good outcome (very wise to go to the hospital!!) and it sounds like you will have a healthy baby in your arms in no time!

I came home from the mall yesterday choking back tears because (stupid me) I was actually looking at people and of course there are lots of babies, children and bumps everywhere in a mall.. But there was this one young girl standing at a kiosk, wearing trendy clothes with a huge bump and looked as disinterested in her pregnancy as could be.. 

It took about an hour for me to realize that the image had affected me - One: I can't envision myself with a bump and Two: If I had one I would be wrapping my arms around it 24-7 and just praying every day that all will be healthy and good..

And then last night we went to the movies with friends (one is about 18 weeks pregnant) - and I realized I make more eye contact with her now because I can't bring myself to look at her belly :(

Bother!! I hate down days.. DH and I are headed for a coffee now so that will help a little.. :)


----------



## LucyJ

Mone hope all the tests go well sounds like you've got a lot to do. Im meant to be doing work as well but keep disappearing to find food oh and I watched the baftas. Im meant to be planning my 30 min lesson to teach on tuesday and then have a formal interview as well to get ready for. Got all day tomorrow to get myself ready as well but wanted to get some done today have an idea of how the lesson is going to go so thats something.


----------



## MinnieMone

Finding food is wayyyyy more important than lesson preparation Lucy, in fact I feel a bit of an alpen moment happening.

sleep well hun x


----------



## LucyJ

Ive just had a bowl of cornflakes and 2 biscuits really fancy some strawberries but havnt got any might have a pear instead.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Mone! You will have your day too, and I hope it is very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

SM, I'm sorry you had to go through that at the mall. They're the worst places when you've been through a recent loss. I still get anxiety going anywhere that I'll see babies and bellies.

Nato, thanks for the green tea info. I'll give it a try next month. I use Tetley each month, but I'll pick up some loose leaf.

Vicky, I'm so sorry. It's never easy for you. Keep fighting, you're a great a mom. Have you been able to breastfeed her anymore recently?

Cesca, that sounds so scary. It's not fair that you can't just relax and enjoy your pregnancy. The important thing is that your baby is healthy.

Mone, good luck with your tests. Yuck, doesn't sound like fun.

AFM, got a BFN today. Still early, but I'm moving on. Definately not feeling it this month. I'm thinking about investing and CBFM. Does anyone have any experience? Are they worth the money?


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... That was WAAAAAAAAAY too many pages for me to catch up on right now. So sorry, ladies! :hugs: I just wanted to pop in and say hi! :hi:


----------



## SMFirst

Can't choke back the tears anymore - just found out ANOTHER friend is pregnant, due a week before I would have been.. through facebook again... 

trying to be happy for them - they're good people and they are so excited.. but right now I can't even imagine how I'll face them (we play on a softball team in summer) 


:cry::cry:


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, I'm so sorry you had to go through that today! :hugs: I cannot believe the Dr. didn't explain the insignificance, and I'm sorry your dad had to get involved but glad that he sorted it out. I think your plan for tomorrow is a good one, and don't worry about smoking right now. Just try to lower your stress level any way you can. :hugs:

Oh, Cesca, I'm also so sorry you went through that today. What a tough day but I'm glad baby is doing well. :hugs:

Mel, ack, I'm getting so excited for our third disco baby!!! You're losing some of your plug already?! Good luck at your appt tomorrow.

Sugar, it appears you're online right now? Can't sleep? I hope your recovery is going smoothly and you see some of that blue wee soon if you want it hehe. :hugs:

Susan, :hugs: Sorry you're having one of those days. You will have your forever baby. :hugs:

redarrow, welcome. I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: It really isn't fair. I have PCOS too, kind of. The Drs. can never decide with blood tests but I probably do since my cycles are 50 days long. What are you on to treat it?


----------



## labmommy

hi girls,
I searched threads for follistim posts and got here. I have a problem with the injections and maybe someone can help. I started on thurs and it twirled down as the button was pushed. Fri sat sun it would not twirl or push but instead while it was in me I twisted it back to zero and hope that worked. Anyone know if I got the correct dosage? Too little? Should I reinject? Doc. Has been closed this wknd.


----------



## Allie84

Hi labmommy. Is that something to do with IVF or IUI? If so, the person to ask from this group would be Megg33k. I don't know if she'll be reading this thread tonight so maybe PM her or go to her journal. Good luck!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie :hugs: apparently you can lose the plug up to some time before going into labour, or not even lose it at all until you are in labour.....another one of those strange things. Most people don't notice they even lose their plug I guess, but I have a bad habit of checking every time I go to the washroom :wacko:


----------



## labmommy

Thanks Allie, I sent her a pm!


----------



## NatoPMT

will have to respond properly to all later as i have to go to work, but my test is no darker, if anything its lighter this morning

im only 1 day into this and already i'm worried about chemicals and blighteds. 

will respond later - cesca, what an awful scare you mustve had - am very glad all is well


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hold strong Nato! Im sure the tsts will get darker in the next couple of days. Off to smoke your first worry ciggie!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Try not to panic nato, please!


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - PS. I just thought that my 12 dpo was very light and you are only 11 dpo...don't fret just yet...I'm sure it will get darker. Thinking of you!


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I knew you would start worrying immediately. Try not to worry poppet, go on poas website for reassurance. It says there that no 2 tests are exactly the same, so one may well be a bit lighter than another Also, your wee might have been more diluted.. I'm sure it will be darker for you tomorrow.
:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

SM sorry you're feeling low. You're bound to hun, it's early days since your mc. Let it out and have a good cry. Hopefully it will make you feel better. :hugs:

Vicky smoke a fag for me too, I'm still getting major cravings.:haha:


----------



## Dazed

Oh Nato, please remeber you are still EARLY and it will get darker as time passes.


----------



## NatoPMT

I am having an extremely surreal day

Im delighted to announce, that in my panic i bought more Frers, and the one with 2ndMU is much darker than the one on saturday. 

My friend called me to say she had just given birth in the back of her car, with the baby being delivered in front of passers by by her husband, who she told me yesterday she didnt want anywhere near the business end. She also said she pooed herself

i then got given a crocheted purse by a toothless old lady on the bus. 

i was gonna go to tescos on the way home to get some stuff i had a list of in my pocket, to get the list out and see i had written 'supermarket' down 5 times, instead of whatever it was i was going to buy

THEN, a crow followed me home, making a noise like a mobile phone. It was really weird. I have heard of song birds making noises like phones, but this thing was squawking and crowing at the top of its voice...AND following me. 

heres the frer and crochet purse.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0069.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## prgirl_cesca

What a random day!

Lovely lovely line for 11dpo!


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* 

Really good line hon for 11dpo - mine looked like that at 12!:happydance:

Weird day!...oh my gosh to your friend...shows the best laid plans...well you know how it goes but pooping too...oh my!


----------



## NatoPMT

gahh, the line looks crap in that pic, its much better in real life, its a proper line

Sugar am i that predictable? at least you know what you are getting. I will try and pipe down a bit though - i need to get to af due day to get the first worry out of the way 

i am ok with the not smoking now, i have had the odd one, but am not craving them at all now. my brain wont even entertain it now i have bfp, which is the first time my brain has never entertained anything

Vic, you can still smoke on my behalf if you want to

Thanks Bleu, Dazed and cesca. i just need to reel myself in a bit and relax. Thanks for the context bleu, i want twins so really want dark tests. I know i am being ridiculous and 1 is a gift, but im really worried i will have an only child who will be alone in the world when i die. I need to stop rambling dont i 

S&M - massive hug, will respond to you properly later. Sorry you are feeling so low.

lemme see if this pic is any better:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0070.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Dazed

Those like look great! Thanks for temporarily coming back in for a landing to sanity town.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, fab line!:thumbup: You're only predictable, cos I'll be the same if I ever get another goddamn BFP! Hope you're feeling calmer.

I'm off to my first Acu session with the trainee at Northern School of Acupuncture. Will report back later. Hope he doesn't poke owt in my tummy, there's a massive bruise on it already!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh it's beautiful *emotional*


----------



## VGibs

Holy pregnant batman! That sure as hell is a line if I ever saw one!


----------



## Jaymes

NATO!!!! Mel wrote in my journal that you got your BFP!!!
*
OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!​*
:hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ :hugs: :happydance: :headspin: :dance: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/

Now I just need to get caught up on everything else!


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - that is a beautiful picture!! and what a day you have had....maybe it is all signs of some sort of good things to come?! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

What a strange day you have had Nato but what a fantastic line so happy for you. There are going to be so many ups and downs and scary times we're with you all the way. :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Nato your day had me laughing, I'm sorry if it wasn't supposed to be funny but I found it quite hilarious...just as long as your friend and baby are both ok!!! Quite the birthing story!

And that line is GREAT!! Congrats beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

why am i only allowed to thank Jaymes once. 

I squealed in glee at that and yogi's multicoloured posts. 

EEeeeeeeEEEeee!!!!! 

EEeeeEEEEeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Sugar, i think they put them in your forehead for fertility, Thats what i saw on Sex and the City anyway. How did you get on? do you have to take herbs? Some of the herbs are only suitable for waiting to try, not TTC, so i hope they have been clear that they are TTC friendly if you have some. Ask them to stick a few reduce smoking craving needles in too for good measure. Ouch ouch ouch at your tummy - how are you healing? not smoking makes you heal quicker too. Will you remind me if you have to wait to TTC? i think i recall you saying that you had to miss this month only? 

I have a toy cow i bought for my last bean on my coffee table, to remind me not to smoke and to eat properly. Every time i look at it, i feel determined not to slip up. Or Cowslip up for that matter. 

i would LOVE blue widdle. I get very excited when i have beetroot and it goes pink. I wonder if you will have a boyby if you have blue widdle

Thats what i thought Mel, when the crow followed me, i was giggling out loud to meself, it seemed so ridiculous and comical. 

Dazed: what. I need to get out of here. sanity makes me very nervous. 

Cesca: that experience mustve been utterly terrifying. If this is going to stay with you for the next 11 weeks or so, can you make a log of the movements so you know when the baby is doing something unusual? would that even be helpful??

Mel again, thanks for alerting Jaymes to my new status. Braxton hicks help tone up your uterus dont they? you are getting ready for the big push. Not that having a baby can be compared to WWI of course. 

Sparkly, how you doing? Stupid FF seems to be down and wont allow me to stalk your chart. Its just an attempted stalking today, not a full blown stalking episode. OO hang on, your chart has come up now. OooOo a valentines baby is on the cards for you. Get to bed. And take a cup of green tea with you. 

Hi Mone: nope, i am still pretending, although my lack of interest in cigarettes is reminding me somewhere in my unconscious i am taking this very seriously. I will test you on their behalf so you dont have to do stupid tests. How many fingers am i holding up <smirk>. Yeay you got cross hairs. Your temps look very ordered and grown up, are you getting to bed at a reasonable hour now or somert? The cross hairs always show up on 3dpo, so you think you havent ovd when you already did

S&M: It sounds to me like youre struggling with your pain and the loss. I think what you are seeing in others is shaped by your perception, for eg that girl probably adores her bump, but you saw her as disinterested - i think thats exactly how TTC shapes what we see. Its ok to direct your frustration at her. It starts being more of a problem when its people you care about, and i think thats something we can all relate to. I had this long announcement email off a friend who was travelling about how she didnt feel well, and went to the drs and guess what, turns out she's pregnant... I haven't even been able to email back and congratulate her. It stuck right in my throat. My friend had a baby shower in Jan, and she was pregnant with a donor egg and went through hell, however happy i am, i didn't want to see babygrows and cute stuff. Things are still very recent for you. You can't just snap into place and get on with things, nor should you have to. You are allowed to feel this pain, so let the tears out - choking them back denies you how you feel x

Round - im sorry about the boofn. I know you didnt thin k it was happening this month, but its still completely shit seeing that white space. I have never used a cbfm, i was advised not to waste money as my ov was pretty regular. I think very long cycles, or unpredictable cycles benefit most. 

Vic: any more news on the metabolic results - is it confirmed they are nothing to worry about? hows the feeding / weight gain going? 

Ahh thanks Luce. I will be sitting on your knee for most of it. Possibly sobbing. 

YogiBumpBuddyBear: i was giggling at the whole thing. I asked my friend if she was traumatised and she said she was so i had to stop laughing at that point. the rest of it was funny though.


----------



## msarkozi

I love the toy cow idea Nato! I know you will do great though, and just remember, the smallest slip up usually won't cause any harm. I am so thrilled for you! And you totally deserved those posts from Jaymes and Yogi :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed: what. I need to get out of here. sanity makes me very nervous.

I did say temporarily.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:happydance: :bfp: :dance: :headspin: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy: :rain: 
:holly:
:holly:
OMG CONGRATULATIONS NATO!!!!

Sooooo frigging happy for you, totally made my day seeing those fab lines. Woo hoo your going to be a Mummy. :cloud9:

Ps. Thats what your boobies will look like in a few months :rofl:


----------



## SMFirst

See if this post makes it (having issues with computer or maybe this site today)..

Well I'm feeling better now. Not happy and bubbly but not so sorry for myself.. Actually a few minutes after my little cry session yesterday I snapped myself out of it - I am happy for my friends, and I hope to avoid thinking sad and negative thoughts just because I see strangers with bumps and babies etc.. My husband doesn't like to see me cry as he feels like he can't say or do anything to help, so that makes me feel like I should pull myself together a bit more.. (but of course if I really feel like crying I will not bottle it in - I went through that in university and eventually the emotions boil up anyway and leave a bigger mess).


Nato - crows are strange, intelligent and complicated birds.. and they freak me out, sorry you got followed by one!! ick.. Good luck on staying on a healthy track..

Sugar - hope the accupuncture works well :)

Monday already - hope everyone has a good week! try to stay out of trouble ;)


----------



## Allie84

Happy Monday, everyone. I am concussed. :wacko:

I was woken by flowers, chocolates, a beautiful card and some wonderful stress relieving bath and body products by Alex. It was a wonderful start to the day and as I walked out to the car for work I actually thought "I feel better than I have in 2 weeks!" and then BOOM, I slipped on a patch of ice, legs flew in the air cartoon style and I landed RIGHT on my upper back/neck/ and HEAD! I was so dazed and it was like I was seeing stars. I drove in to work on adrenaline and then soon enough I was feelling like I was going to puke. Off to Urgent Care exactly a week after I was there last week! Examined by a Dr. and and determined I have a concussion. I am now home on the couch, and Alex has come home to take care of me today. I have a headache. :( My neck and back are also killing me.

I hate winter! I hate ice. North Dakota is dangerous.

Sassy, I thought of you and your fall on the ice which had you worried about bubs. I don't think you hit your head though, did you?

It's always something with me.

Anyways, OMG Nato, what a day! I cannot believe that happend to your friend! She tempted fate by saying those things to you yesterday. It sounds like she and baby are okay though? I don't know how I would feel about OH witnessing me pooing myself. Traumatized probably, but he's aware that it happens a lot with childbirth.

I think all of those weird things happening to you today are good omens for a good pregnancy. Too bad the birds didn't poop on you. That's meant to be really good luck. 
Fabby lines today my dear!!!

Erm, I cannot remember if anything else was said. I am totally weirded out right now.


----------



## SMFirst

wow Allie - what a nice gift from your OH, but sorry you've got a concussion!! I was going to say maybe you shouldn't be on the computer but then, maybe it's good as it will keep you alert and awake... a fall like that really sucks - I slipped like that once but had a big alligator clip thing in my hair which I credited with saving my skull - it shattered on impact..


----------



## Jaymes

Allie - Your DH did wonderfully this V day! I am so sorry you fell and hit your head... Feel better soon. :hug:


----------



## LucyJ

Awwww Allie Alex is so sweet what a lovely start to the morning but so sorry you had a fall stupid ice its so dangerous. Hope your head feels better consussion thats not nice you make sure you take it easy glad Alex is there to look after you. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> Cesca: that experience mustve been utterly terrifying. If this is going to stay with you for the next 11 weeks or so, can you make a log of the movements so you know when the baby is doing something unusual? would that even be helpful??

I'm gonna keep an eye on it, definitely. I was measuring behind at the midwife the other day so I think that's part of the panic, so I'm going next week and if I'm still a bit small then I'm just going to demand a growth scan. Say it's giving me more panic than I should be having. Baby's been fine today though.

Allie - that's horrible about your fall! I have only fallen over a few times in my life and I have hated it, you feel so out of control. A man fell over outside a shop I was walking part today and I heard his head crack on the pavement :nope: So I rang an ambulance but after 15 mins (when I had to go back to work) it still hadn't turned up. He was fine though, but he was 65 and was a bit shaken. Horrible stuff.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, have you told anyone else your news yet hun?
Yes I got a needle in my forehead at Acu aand the whole experience was very relaxing. No herbs used!
No I'm not allowed to ttc this month, but I'm coming up to ov, so temptation may get the best of me!:haha:
Tummy is healing well thanks. Large yellow bruise there and too cowardly to take the dressing off, but I've removed the bikini line one and there's feck all there. Just a tiny wee scar!:thumbup:

Allie sorry to hear about your fall poppet. Shit when you had such a lovely start to the day too. Take care and get Alex to wait on you hand and foot :hugs:

Lucy, it's your job i/v tomorrow isn't it. Good luck!:thumbup:

I'm off to rustle something up with chicken for dinner which will take 15 mins to prepare! I woke up to a dozen red roses this morn. Very nice!


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo i have permission to slip up. temporarily and occasionally. 

unlike allie - ouch ouch ouch - glad you are okish, still sounds bloody nasty though. Sounds also like you deserve proper painkillers. You poor thing. Any news on that promotion, how stuck are you in the icy wilderness?

S&M, it was a bit scary cos crows are supposed to be portents of doom, but it was so comical i couldnt stop laughing and i have ignored the whole doom thing. Glad you are feeling a bit better i do agree that letting things simmer too unchecked can cause a bigger mess. 

Cesca, it does sound a bit silly expecting your baby to be massive when you are teeny and petite though. Glad theres ways you can keep your eye on it and manage the panic


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> Cesca, it does sound a bit silly expecting your baby to be massive when you are teeny and petite though. Glad theres ways you can keep your eye on it and manage the panic

Totally. And when my husband is about 5 foot 9 too!! I know it's all bollocks, but when they say something isn't *quite* right, it just makes you panic so much. Well, makes me panic anyway!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> :happydance: :bfp: :dance: :headspin: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy: :rain:
> :holly:
> :holly:
> OMG CONGRATULATIONS NATO!!!!
> 
> Sooooo frigging happy for you, totally made my day seeing those fab lines. Woo hoo your going to be a Mummy. :cloud9:
> 
> Ps. Thats what your boobies will look like in a few months :rofl:

hahaha thank you. you big looney.

i think thats only cazza and razzer who dont know now. then my hour of glory will be over. 

Sugar, i have told my sister and thats it so far. oh and my husband knows. ahem

are you considering trying then this month? remind me again why you shouldnt, before i tell you a story that might scare you into not trying this month. Im not sure if i should tell you what i got told this morning - or even if its relevant.


----------



## LucyJ

Yep its tomorrow thanks sugar. Ive planned my lesson but still trying to sort my resources out got a thumping headache which isnt helping and must wash my hair also not sure what to wear think my normal interview skirt maybe a wee bit tight so will have to try it on at some point tonight. I almost dont have the energy to stress about it I kind of figure that its a short contact if I get it that would be great but if I dont then its not the end of the world I'll probably be a right state tomorrow.


----------



## SMFirst

I'd cry happy tears if my husband brought me flowers tonight, but not counting on it - he's very kind, loving and supportive but doesn't remember that girls like cards and flowers and little gifts.. :)


----------



## NatoPMT

SMFirst said:


> I'd cry happy tears if my husband brought me flowers tonight, but not counting on it - he's very kind, loving and supportive but doesn't remember that girls like cards and flowers and little gifts.. :)

romance is overrated, its nice to get flowers, or even better chocolates, but kind, loving and supportive are waaay more important - thats real love.


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> Sugar, i have told my sister and thats it so far. oh and my husband knows. ahem
> 
> are you considering trying then this month? remind me again why you shouldnt, before i tell you a story that might scare you into not trying this month. Im not sure if i should tell you what i got told this morning - or even if its relevant.

Please tell! (Put it in a spoiler if it's better for some people not to read.. I need more reminders to be cautious this month... (my stupid brain/ emotions - never been more flip-floppy than lately about everything!)


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> SMFirst said:
> 
> 
> I'd cry happy tears if my husband brought me flowers tonight, but not counting on it - he's very kind, loving and supportive but doesn't remember that girls like cards and flowers and little gifts.. :)
> 
> romance is overrated, its nice to get flowers, or even better chocolates, but kind, loving and supportive are waaay more important - thats real love.Click to expand...

very true. he still sends me text messages most days saying i love you or something sweet :)


----------



## NatoPMT

well what i was thinking was more specific to the fact that Sugar has a healing uterus 

my friends sister got pregnant in Dec with twins, one was ectopic and the other was attached to her C-section scar which was a terrible loss for her. 

I was wondering whether sugar's wait could be to do with the scar healing - i dont even know if its a risk. If its not a risk, everyone ignore me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie84 said:


> Happy Monday, everyone. I am concussed. :wacko:
> 
> I was woken by flowers, chocolates, a beautiful card and some wonderful stress relieving bath and body products by Alex. It was a wonderful start to the day and as I walked out to the car for work I actually thought "I feel better than I have in 2 weeks!" and then BOOM, I slipped on a patch of ice, legs flew in the air cartoon style and I landed RIGHT on my upper back/neck/ and HEAD! I was so dazed and it was like I was seeing stars. I drove in to work on adrenaline and then soon enough I was feelling like I was going to puke. Off to Urgent Care exactly a week after I was there last week! Examined by a Dr. and and determined I have a concussion. I am now home on the couch, and Alex has come home to take care of me today. I have a headache. :( My neck and back are also killing me.
> 
> I hate winter! I hate ice. North Dakota is dangerous.
> 
> Sassy, I thought of you and your fall on the ice which had you worried about bubs. I don't think you hit your head though, did you?
> 
> It's always something with me.
> 
> Anyways, OMG Nato, what a day! I cannot believe that happend to your friend! She tempted fate by saying those things to you yesterday. It sounds like she and baby are okay though? I don't know how I would feel about OH witnessing me pooing myself. Traumatized probably, but he's aware that it happens a lot with childbirth.
> 
> I think all of those weird things happening to you today are good omens for a good pregnancy. Too bad the birds didn't poop on you. That's meant to be really good luck.
> Fabby lines today my dear!!!
> 
> Erm, I cannot remember if anything else was said. I am totally weirded out right now.

Ahhh sorry you fell, so glad Alex is there to look after you.

Yep I bashed my head but my back took the most of the fall, luckily bubs was fine.xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I got told that there's a greater risk of mc, but in my doped up state, I forgot to ask why. I'm torn, I don't know whether to just wait for the clomid and start afresh in March.:shrug: I'm still bleeding a tiny bit from the fanjita.
I bet your sister's delighted for you! :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> SMFirst said:
> 
> 
> I'd cry happy tears if my husband brought me flowers tonight, but not counting on it - he's very kind, loving and supportive but doesn't remember that girls like cards and flowers and little gifts.. :)
> 
> romance is overrated, its nice to get flowers, or even better chocolates, but kind, loving and supportive are waaay more important - thats real love.Click to expand...

Ian brought me home a super expensive box of chocolates last night...it had a real velevet ribbon and crystals on the box...holy shit they were so good I ate them all in 4 hours. I miss them...I wish I had more.


----------



## VGibs

ps I am annoyed at Ontario winter right now so if I seem super broody and unreasonable I blame it all on Canada...and hormones, but mostly Ontario.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Dam I want expensive chocolate, not so much as a Mars Bar round here :rofl:


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> I miss them...I wish I had more.

LOL.. Also - Ontario can piss anyone off anytime ;)


----------



## heart tree

Great lines Nato. Cute purse too!

Girls, I want to let you know that I'm ok, but I'll probably be around less. I had a huge breakdown yesterday. I couldn&#8217;t stop crying to Tim. The reality of it all is sinking in. I know surgery gives me some hope, but to have to wait 7 months until I can ttc again is heartbreaking. And I can&#8217;t ignore the risk it involves. It is a total shift in my reality. I've come to a screeching halt and I'm going to feel very alone watching you all track Ov, take tests, get BFPs, get scans, etc. 

As much as I want to keep up with you all, I don't think it will be good for my head. I'll definitely check in and say hello and maybe even vent from time to time, but I just think I need to give myself some distance from it all. If I'm truly going to be in a state of not ttc, I think I need to embrace that and really take a full break from it, including reading about it and talking about it.

I still haven't decided about surgery as I need my questions answered, but I have a feeling it is something I will end up doing. I'll definitely keep you posted. 

Of course I reserve the right to change my mind at a second&#8217;s notice. I may find myself unable to tear myself away from you all. But for now, I think I need to at least try. 

xoxo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry your having a hard time Amanda, thinking of you, maybe a little break will do you good.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - I know how hard it is to be on the sidelines...we've all been there at some point along this journey...it seems like everyone else is progressing while we just sit out and watch the baby world whiz on by without us. I know it's even harder for you at the moment as it's imposed upon you and you can't do anything about the wait because of this surgery. I just want to say you helped me so much with your wise words during all my freak outs and despondent hopeless moments. (You were my hearty crab to the rescue! :winkwink:) I'm going to miss you (but take the time you need and want). :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hearty I've pmd you sweetie
:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty, i feel so sad and heavy for you - but you must do whatever you have to do to get there. Im so mad you've been having such a heartbreakingly hard time, you might be vulnerable, but you are strong and you will find a way. This place wont be the same without you. 

this is a huge hurdle, but it looks like the last hurdle. 7 months is a long time to lose you from my life, and it upsets me that we have to put our friendships in these boxes sometimes but i understand why, so if you want to get in touch on fb to talk about the weather, crows or London jobs, please message me 

after those 7 months are over, i cant wait to see you back

:friends:

x


----------



## NatoPMT

ps, i hope when you do want to talk, you will either pop by or pm / message us 

If you arent around, doesnt mean you might not need someone who understands.

I will always have time for you and I'm so sorry youre hurting like this.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty you know how important you are to me, i hope that we dont loose touch...Ill be expecting you and your family to visit us at the grand summer house i will build in lefkada! Im just a message away if you need to talk.
Love you


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- OMG!!! CONGRATS ON THE BFP!!!:happydance::headspin::wohoo: I am so very, very happy for you!

Hearty:hugs: You need to do what is right for you. We will all be here if you need us:flower:

Sorry,I haven't had the time to properly catch up. School is officially over Wednesday so I'm trying to bust my butt and get everything completed.

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone:hug:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hearty I completely understand why you're feeling like this. Please pop by and you know where I am on facebook and here and message me whenever you fancy a chat xxxx


----------



## VGibs

I won't say goodbye hearty.....just see ya later


----------



## Megg33k

I understand a bit, Hearty. I'm not on as much because I feel like I'm at a stand-still right now. I mean, I can have all the sex in the world... but there's a very low chance that it will result in an IVF-free baby. So, we're doing what we want and not thinking about what the result might be. But, I also find myself pulling back from BnB a bit, because I don't have any clue what's going on with my body right now. I'm trying to focus on my marriage instead while we wait. Do what you have to do. But, know that I'm around and willing to listen. :hugs:

Happy Valentine's Day, my lovely ladies! :kiss:


----------



## Allie84

Hey Hearty, I understand what you (and Megg) are saying. I'm going to miss you a lot, though. I hope to keep in touch via FB as I cannot imagine 7 months without you. :hugs: Your absence has been greatly felt even in the few days you've been gone. You offer so much, and I wish I could repay that to you in some way (I think I've said that before, but it's definitely how I feel). I wish I could just make all of us pregnant and healthy with a snap of my fingers. This journey is so hard sometimes. Just know you are greatly cared for and loved on here, and we will always be here for you, even to talk about things non TTC related. Take care my friend. :hugs:

Everyone, thank you so much for your care and concern for me today. :hugs: I'm feeling really weird and shaken. It's frightening how one minute you can be so happy and ladeeda, and in one step you're all of sudden with a brain injury. It makes me feel stupid for being all anxiety ridden these past few weeks over essentially NOTHING but an infection, and then all of a sudden something's actually wrong. :( It's scary. I also feel like I've never loved Alex more. It's like that argument in LA never happened! Life is so strange.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, good luck with your interview tomorrow. I know you'll do great. :hugs:

Sugar, can you phone your GP to enquire about the waiting? Your cycles aren't too long, are they? Maybe the wait for Clomid won't be too long and then you won't have any doubts about whether you should have gone ahead or not. The Clomid will also fix the progesterone issue, won't it? That will lower your mc risk for sure. 

Gibs, you ate a whole box of chocolate in one? I still have half of the box Alex gave me sitting at my feet and now I won't feel as bad digging in. :blush:


----------



## VGibs

Heck ya I ate it...it was REALLY good candy! Now I'm eyeing up my bag of eggies lol


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Keep an eye out on that concussion! Gord has one too, and I keep worrying about him. I am glad Alex is taking good care of you

Hearty - I understand that you need to do what is best for you. We will miss you, and please pop in from time to time to let us know how you are doing :hugs:

Good Luck tomorrow Luce!!


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls sorry been lurking the last few days <3

hope you are all well :D

Amanda i feel for you girl we have put ttc on the back burner for now esp cause our wedding is in like 7 months too my cycles are getting harder with the pain of the period to it lasting longer and i was laid up in bed from thus with back pain that made me sick for 3 days straight i have been on strong ass pain killers from the doctors they seem to think its spd flaring up around af time .

how has everyone been ?

Nato congrats on the :bfp: im so happy for you

xxxx


----------



## Allie84

Helloooooo quiet girlies. Where is everyone today? Nato, how is the BFP treating you? Vicky, how is Hero doing today? And how are you? Gibs, how is little Marie? Lucy, how did your interview go? 

Jenny, so sorry you've been in so much pain. Do you have endo or was it just from your period? Glad you've been able to take it easy. Get better soon!

I'm just laying in my bed of pain. Ouch. Alex couldn't stay home with me today but he came home on his lunch break to take care of me which was appreciated. I've slept most of the morning...and will be going back to work tomorrow, FX. 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls, Jen sorry to hear about evil AF's. I got told to try anything iboprofen based rather than paracetemol or codeine.

Allie, sorry you're feeling in pain. How long you off work for?:hugs:

I'm still trying to decided whether to ttc this month or not. I can't ring the C as she is too important to speak to me!:haha: I've got some EWCM coming in and I used a cheapo OPK and there's a line on it. Defo not positive yet, but starting. Pretty early for me on day 13, it's usually day 19-22. It's very tempting as I've heard you're more fertile after a lap. Just don't know whether to wait till I've got the clomid next month :shrug:

I've got an i/v at Uni of Leeds for the post grad course in Counselling starting in Sept. It's in March and I've been told to allow 5 hours for it. Yikes! But I'm pleased as I only sent my appl form off last week.

Vicky how's Hero doing today?

Hi to everyone else. Missing Hearty aalready
x


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, congrats on the interview Sugar!!! I know you'll do great. That is such a tough call on wether to skip this cycle or not....did Nato mention something about increased mc risk? I wish there were some sort of professional you could ask that would actually speak to you haha. 

I guess I'm back to work tomorrow. I still feel like crap--actually feeling nauseaus is the worst thing right now. It comes in waves and I have prescribed anti nausea pills but I'm scared to take them.


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - sorry you are feeling nauseous.. is it stemming from a headache - ie maybe some ibuprofin would also help you feel less queasy...

Sugar - that's great about the interview. Your situation is different from mine but I know how you feel about being undecided whether to try or not.. I would definitely find out if there are risks first..

Last night I had a dream that all my conversations were through BnB so clearly this is on my brain a bit much! 

On my long drive in to work this morning I realized I need to have a discussion with my husband to discuss his commitment level - I realized the other day that I am stressing myself out, crying over small issues, taking vitamins and doing all this planning and he's not really doing anything: I told him to talk to his doctor, he hasn't. I bought him some multivitamins to take - he did it for one day and quit. And while he's been supportive for me, he hasn't given any input of his own (thoughts, feelings etc). 

I'm not frustrated with him, as I know he really wants to start a family, but overall he's just a very laid-back person, so I think I need to show him that for this he needs to be more involved..

And I'm the opposite - I love planning and approaching things like a project, so maybe I need to take it down a bit, so there's some compromising to do..


----------



## VGibs

Well my lil princess just got done pooping up a storm and while I was cleaning her up she peed all over me and the couch lol she's such a lady


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> Well my lil princess just got done pooping up a storm and while I was cleaning her up she peed all over me and the couch lol she's such a lady

Just what we all wish for one day ;)


----------



## sugarlove

SM sounds like a good plan to talk to your hubby!:thumbup:

Allie that's rubbish you have to go to work tomorrow still feeling dizzy :growlmad:


----------



## NatoPMT

i am missing hearty already too

i have started a journal so i can keep to derailing on this thread, but how the hell do i put the link in my sig without having to have the whole thing on show, how do you do a click through word? i am such a technobimbo

Gorgeous pic S&M! what you are doing is how i coped too. My reasoning was if i did something different, then the outcome of the next pregnancy would be different. I think it serves a purpose at this point, but you do need to keep the communication open between you and husband

Hi sugarplum. as you dont know why they asked you to wait, i would call NHS direct / or the clinic to ask before you make a decision. It might be a shite reason that you can ignore. However, i have a feeling it might be valid. Please find out, post and then we can discuss to within an inch of its life

Holy crap, have i read that right, a FIVE HOUR interview? youd think it was for a job with MI6

Thanks hoping! 

Allie: i felt like that when my husbands dog got run over. ahem. But suddenly, everything is different. Its a reaction to a trauma i think, makes you realise how deicate everything is. But its also worth remembering that this is prob the only accident you have had in 10 years, so how infrequent sudden changes are

Luce and Mone, interview updates plis. 

Gibby, i miss your chocolates too. I would love to be face down in a box of chocolates now

Mel: how you doing

wheres bleu. dont make me come over there

Thanks Jenny, sorry its a bit much at the mo - your wedding is coming along great - hope you are feeling better soon, that sounds horrific

x


----------



## sugarlove

What did you have to do for your i/v Nato? Mine says a group exercise, followed by an i/v. Can't wait!:haha:

I can't really ring the silly bitch Consultant as I don't have a phone number for her and she's already told me not to try as the mc rate will be higher. I've posted on the endo support forum to see what other girls have been told after a lap.

Not sure about the link, I can't even post photos without Mal's help. Looking forward to reading your journal. Have you done a digi yet?

Yes we want updates Lucy and Mone!


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys!
I just got back from the hospital a halfhour ago andim still a bit dizzy so forgive meif i dont read back...
So today was a good day, i gave her formula for all her meals and she ate the correct amount. The doctors say i can probably take her home tomorrow! Im trying not to ge overexcited in case they decide to keep her but just the thought has me all happy again!


----------



## msarkozi

I am not sure about the link Nato....I had to get Meggles to help me out with mine, lol! 

Doing pretty good, but severly lacking motivation today! It's 2:30 pm now and I decided I finally need to get out of my pj's, but I really don't want to!


----------



## sugarlove

OMG Vicky that's fab news! So happy for you! :bunny:


----------



## NatoPMT

cos i started at a much earlier level, i didnt need that level of interviewing..but n one gets interviewed like that at diploma that i am aware of. any idea what the exercises are? cos i dont know (and also you didnt ask for advice but im sticking my beak in anyhow) - it might be creative stuff, skills or discussions. Just be honest. Be as honest, along with diplomatic as possible, and talking about your internal reactions to whats happening is always a winner - ie processing. Focus on your reaction to the situation, how you feel in response to the exercises, if you are uncomfortable or challenged or excited - whatever it might be. 

ive done a digi will have to update tomorrow as i am supposed to be busy and not browsing internet forums

nighty night


----------



## NatoPMT

yeay vic!! 

i would love to be in my pj's all day. i am envious


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Nato, the letter didn't say a right lot. Just said a group exercise and then some individual time? Allow 5 hours! Think I'll ring the Uni tomorrow to say if I can find out anything further.

I'll have to get hold of the John McCleod book they recommended I read before i/v too.

Night hun


----------



## cazza22

Just HAD to pop in to sayyyyyy.............

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Nato congrats gorgeous

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

So god damn happy 4 ya hunykins H&H 9 months sweet pea

Hellllooooo all my other gorgeous girlies :wave: I havent read backwards because there is wahayy to much to even try n catch up on but i just wanted to stop by n say hey seen as ive been a lurking derailer of late xxxxx Lov Y'all xxxx


----------



## VGibs

NATO! Get your british butt back here and at least tell us what the digi said!


----------



## msarkozi

I agree!! You little tease....telling us you took a digi and then trying to say goodnight!!!! tsk tsk!


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> Hey guys!
> I just got back from the hospital a halfhour ago andim still a bit dizzy so forgive meif i dont read back...
> So today was a good day, i gave her formula for all her meals and she ate the correct amount. The doctors say i can probably take her home tomorrow! Im trying not to ge overexcited in case they decide to keep her but just the thought has me all happy again!

:) :)


----------



## grandbleu

Hi discoers!

I miss *Hearty* as well :hugs:

*Allie* - What a crazy valentine's day you had...so good then so bad. I'm glad you are alright but your poor head and after all the other med. issues you've had lately. :hugs: I'm glad that this has brought you and Alex closer.

Oh *Vicky* - lovely news you will get your little Hero all to yourself pretty soon. That's awesome that she is eating well. What a little trooper. Let us know when she is definitely chez toi!

*Nato* - agree BIG TEASE! Share the bounty...where's the test? OK for your journal link copy the URL that you want of your journal link then go into your edit siggy and press on the globe with a paper clip on it and in the little box it will say "https:" or something. Erase that and then paste your link that you have already copied. Press OK and then it will appear in your siggy BUT YOU'RE NOT DONE YET! OK so the link has a bunch of code but part of it is highlighted still and THAT is the part you can change and put "my journal" or whatever you want to name it. Change that highlighted part and you can change the color, size, bold, etc. Then save and you have your brand new shiny preggo link. HTH

*Sugar* - wow 5 hour interview - you are a brave woman. I hope it goes well. I don't know about lap and dyes and if you can try after but if the doc and nato both said wait then maybe wait it out one more cycle...or you can just relax and not try and just see what happens. Hard decision love.

*S&M* - totally talk to your OH that you want more effort from him...this baby thing is a team effort (but I do think we do bear most of the burden and they don't tend to feel the urgency that we do). Be understanding to what he has to say but in the end you guys need to on the same page. Vitamins can be a pain but if you make it part of your daily routine each morning/evening then it becomes like brushing your teeth. Gorgeous pic by the way. 

*AFM*: Nothing new...desperately searching for a job...maybe a 5 hour interview doesn't sound so bad after all :winkwink: Baby is still staying in which is good. I'm petrified to make my scan date. I've never had a good one just the two that proved I was empty. :cry:


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry for no update yesterday had a thumper of a headache which I couldnt shift dont know know what caused it as Im drinking loads of water thinking it might be the weather a good strom would be good to clear the air. Anyway the job interview went well the children I taught wanted me to teach them again interview was ok although there where things I'd wished I'd said byt guess thats always the way anyway was hopefull especially as I knew the school but didnt get it lost out to someone with more experience (again keeps happening to me how am I meant to get that experience if no one will take a chance on me as I know I could of done the job) the head was really nice said there was nothing I had done I had a strong application and they really wanted to intervuew me the women who got it has been teaching for a hell of a lot longer than me it makes me wonder why they interviewed me as she had way more experpience but I guess I should be pleased I got an interview and theres nothing else I could of done. They will still be using me for supply work so thats good. Oh well onwards and upwards as my mum said to me the most important thing at the moment is my little one.

Yay Vicky I am so happy for you cant wait to here you are home with hero. :hugs:

Allie how are you feeling?

I miss hearty too.

Sugar wow that sounds intense good luck with it.

Mel enjoy your pj's.

Bleu it is scary but you will get through it and I am sure you will get to that scan and it will turn into a positive experience. Anything I can do to help just say.


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - Sorry you didn't get the job hon. What's your subject? A lot of times schools (at least in the states) are required to interview a certain number of candidates but I think you seemed like a really strong one...also it must have been a great experience for the next time. I'm sure you will nail the next one. 

I'm looking for a job now and I was thinking I'll probably be discriminated against because of the pregnancy...I won't tell until 14 weeks but I feel guilty already like I'm lying. Maybe that was also a factor why they didn't choose you over the other woman??? Did you tell them or are you showing yet??? I know they aren't supposed to discriminate but I'm sure they do anyways. 

I'm sure you already know this site but my friend who's a high school teacher got her job off of it. https://www.tes.co.uk/jobsHub.aspx

FXed for next time. Thanks for the encouragement about the scan. I'll wait till after lunch time (nothing gets done between 12 and 2 pm here!). EEKS!


----------



## VGibs

Lucy - I had really severe headaches when I was as pregnant as you. It's a hormone thing and nothing can stop them. It sucks donkey ass


----------



## LucyJ

Bleu I'm trained in primary (4 - 11) with a drama specialism. Im not really showing yet but I did tell them as I wanted to be upfront with them figured it would either work in my favour or go against me. Im not to gutted it was 2 and half days for 5 weeks but would of been good. Yeah look at the tes Im not really looking for a job (just keep an eye on whats around) as theres no real point as most will be a sept start now which I wont be able to do went for this as it was a short contract. Its a nightmare getting a job where I live not a lot around, nothing is permanent all temp contracts and they have to legally advertise a job even if they have someone earmarked for it which happened to me last year the whole process was a waste of time. With the job I guess went it came down to experience winning out I get a lot of supply work from them so should be alright.

Thanks virginia the really knock me for six and as Im drinking so much water Im peeing a lot too.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry you didn't get the job Lucy and that sucks about the headache.

As usual, nothing new to report here. Still BFN (BooFN). If she doens't show today, it looks like its going to be a 43 day cycle. BLAH!

Hope everyone is well, its been awfully quiet in here lately. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Be careful what you wish for you might just get it...well I have an interview tomorrow...not a dream job but I will definitely try to do my best. I might even take it - I've applied to 20 jobs in the last 2 weeks and nada so I'm kind of at the point where something is better than nothing...I'll let you all know what happens. I have it at 3pm here!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: chris

Good luck bleu hope it goes well.

Dazed sorry about boofn and no AF :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

:wave: and :hugs: to you all!

I posted a new picture in my journal, but was too busy at work to do it yesterday. 

Loads of love to you all! MUAH!


----------



## vickyd

Hey! We are HOME!

Im freaking out but incredibly happy! I fed her and changed her which was an experience lol! She sneezed so obviously im paranoidthat something is wrong already!


----------



## grandbleu

Over the moon for you *Vicky* - let the bonding begin :kiss:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god Vicky I have tears in my eyes (happy ones) I am so happy for you. You have your little girl home that must be amazing try not to worry Im sure she is fine just enjoy being a mum. You must be on :cloud9:

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## VGibs

Haha Marie-eve sneezes constantly...nothing to worry about


----------



## Dazed

WhooHoo Vicky! I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - sorry you didn't get the job! It is frustrating when you are told you don't have enough experience, but yet no one is willing to give you that experience! Something great will come along though. :hugs:

Vicky - that is awesome! I am so happy for you! Enjoy every minute of it

Bleu - good luck :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks everyone!! My mom has come to stay with me and im driving her crazy instead of the other way around lol! I asked very seriously why Hero is crying so much and she rolled her eyes and left the room!


----------



## msarkozi

awe Vicky, it's all so new. You will learn what all those cries are about and will know exactly why she is crying in no time. You are doing a good job mommy :)


----------



## grandbleu

Oh *Vicky* - that just made me laugh...love it...I think it's good that you are driving her up the wall and not the other way around. Enjoy your little Hero! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Yay! Hero is home! Congrats again Vicky!


----------



## vickyd

Wheres Nato today?????


----------



## Dazed

Thats what I have been wondering about. I'm actually kinda worried about her since she was going to do a digi today.


----------



## grandbleu

Her journal said that she took it last night and it said 1-2 weeks which is good. I'm hoping she's just a busy bee at work and school.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- sorry you didn't get the job but it sounds like you did well in the interview:thumbup:

Bleu- good luck with the job search!

Vicky- That is so awesome you have Hero at home with you:happydance:

AFM- I ovulated on cd 12 which was such a relief compared to my last few cycles! I had my appt with the FS to discuss my blood results. Prolactin, E2 and my FSH & LH ratio was a little high. He basically told me that there was really nothing I could do about my levels and that they were not that high and could very well change. I requested that they still investigate because I would rather be safe than sorry. He agreed to give me an MRI just to make sure there was no pituitary tumor and will put me on some meds to see if my prolactin levels decrease. I am seriously thinking about changing FS' because the one I am seeing makes me feel like he doesn't know what he is doing. He always dances around my questions and ends up pulling things off the internet to educate me... I could do this myself!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks bleu. I just found her journal before you posted.


----------



## Round2

Vicky, that's great news. I'm so happy for you. Are you going to post a pic soon?

Lucy, sorry about the job. But congrats on 12 weeks! You're going to have a new job in just 28 weeks!

Blue, good luck!

Dazed, I'm in the same AF/BFN limbo....it sucks! I hope she comes soon or stays away for a long, long time!

Hoping, that sounds very stressful. It's awful when you don't have faith in your doctor. If you are at all in doubt, I would change. There's no point wasting time with someone you don't trust.

Nato, congrats on the 1-2 weeks. I'll definately be following/stalking your journal!!

AFM... Waiting on AF. She's a little later than usual, but I'm still convinced this isn't it. Feeling pretty low, the anniversary of my first loss is approaching. I never thought that I would still be in the same boat a year later....but with 2 more losses under my belt :(


----------



## sugarlove

Hurray for Hero being home Vicky! :happydance: Post a pic of her soon, we're all dying for a look at her. I'm sure you're doing a fab job at being a Mummy.

Lucy, sorry you didn't get the job hun. Hopefully there will be others or enough temping to get you through till you go off.

Round2 :hugs:I'm just about at a year for my loss without anything either. It sucks! :growlmad:

Hoping, yay for early ov! Bollocks to crappy Consultants!

I've been back to work today and been stuck in a crappy mtg all afternoon. My tummys sore now as my trousers were digging in me. Wish I'd been signed off longer, couldn't be arsed to go back today!


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Round. I hate those looming due dates, anniversaries, etc. I hope AF doesn't keep you in limbo too long.

Lucy, sorry about the job, but it sounds like they really liked you. That's a great sign, and I always say an interview is gaining experience as well so it wasn't a waste. :hugs:

Oh, Vicky, little Hero is home!! :cloud9: I am so happy for you! I totally LOLed at you wondering why she was crying. Mel is right, it will all kick in in no time. :hugs:

Dazed, so sorry about the BooFN. :( I hate long cycles. Urgh.

Sugar, :hugs: Just think of your holiday time coming up really soon. Work sucks. 

Hoping, good luck with the MRI. I had one done when my prolactin was first elevated as well. I seriously doubt you have a pituitary tumor, though, as I read that the levels are generally well in to the 100s if you have a tumor. What meds did he put you on for the prolactin? Can you keep me updated how they work....I've had them offered to me but have so far declined taking them. Good idea getting another FS...I mean, you're paying them enough money so you may as well have someone you like.I'm thinking of changing mine too if I can. I always feel rushed out of there and he never lets me ask questions or speak. :hugs:

bleu, good luck at the interview!! What's the job? 

Nato, where are you? :hugs:

Hi Chris!! :hi:

AFM, I got up to go to work but changed my mind. Still in recovery mode but getting sick of laying around. I think I'll go back tomorrow for susre! Being on the computer too long frustrates me right now, it's hard to focus, which must be my head. It's really weird. I'm feeling a lot better physically, though.


----------



## VGibs

Yay for feeling better Allie!


----------



## SMFirst

*Vicky* - :) That's great news that Hero is home and crying!! Healthy babies love to cry :)

*Round2* - Sorry you are feeling low. If you need to vent, do so here or to your real life supporters - it's understandable to have feelings resurface or linger..

*Allie* - Glad you are feeling a bit better but good idea to stay home from work!

*Sugar* - Too bad you couldn't stay home longer too. But like Allie said you have something fun and relaxing to look forward to!

*Hoping* - I think having a doctor you feel comfortable with is really important. I like my doctor and know she cares about me, but at the same time I always feel like she's rushing me when I go in and I end up not asking half my questions.

Hi everyone else! I'll read back again to see what else is going on!

I went in to the doctors today actually (bumped my appt up from Sat, as I didn't want to wait) - but I made a point to ask everything I wanted (she had her hand on the doorknob for half the appt). So I got blood work done for Thyroid, Toxoplasmosis (on my request), something about blood clotting (Anti-phospholipid something) - perhaps others that I didn't catch..


----------



## LucyJ

Allie glad you took another day to recover hope you feel 100% soon.

Hoping it your not happy with you FS then it wouldbe a good idea to change you have to feel comfortable with your dr and that they are doing everything for you.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hello my bebes (said like Pepe le Pew) 

Sugar, i have a digital copy of that mcleod book, if you send me a usb or come round on the 25th, i can load it for you. in fact, mebbes i should make us lunch on the 25th cos my house is only 2 stops from holborn

Cazza, everytime i see excited congrats, i get all excited again myself EEeEEEEEEEE

Gibs, my big british butt is back (1-2 weeks) - its confusing posting in 2 places at once. I added the 'big' myself

Mel, i am a tease arent i. :rofl:

Bleu, thanks for the sig explanation, will try that now if i can work out what it all means. sorry a scan is so intimidating, im not surprised you are putting it off. This time you arent though, you have a bun hatching in there. Good luck at the interview...im not sure about the maternity law, but its highly highly illegal to discriminate - not sure what the particulars are bit am sure of you post in the right bit of bnb someone will know 

Luce, sorry you didnt get the job darling. 

Dazed, fucking boofns. Im sorry and im sorry about the length of this stupid cycle. Will you look back when af arrives to work out what day the positive opk was? 

Hi Sofiya. Looking at your sig, how comes you know all my girls. where have you all been going behind my back. 

*WELCOME!!*

i have my eye on you lot 

Jaymes, will be photo stalking shortly

VIC!!! YEAY YEAY thats fantastic and deserves a full blown boogie

:happydance: :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
haha at let the bonding begin. Its a bond off

Dazed and Vic: i am here, i am here

Hoping: im glad your fs took your results seriously - my GP is a bit crap, but as its my GP its good... as i tell her what i want and she does it. If its your FS, they need to be the expert so i can see why you need someone who is an actual specialist rather than a pretend one

Round: :hugs: When did you last test? we will be here for you for the anniversary if you need us. The poignant dates never stop, theres always something on the horizon to dread. This wont stop you getting where you need to be. 

Sugar, have you made a TTC this month decision? 

Allie, your poor bumped head. Take it easy pet. Glad things are easing up but dont go overboard on staring at the screen.

S&M, when do you get the results? well done on getting everything sorted and your appointment moved.


----------



## vickyd

Hoping as most of the old discoers know i praise my doc at every chance i get! The number one reason why i think he is a godsend is that he listens to every thing i say and answers every question. He doesnt get annoyed if i tell him what i read online and he really cares about my emotional state. I doubt i would have gotten through the TTCAL and the pregnancy not to mention Heros stay in NICU if it werent for him. The reason im telling you all this is that you need to change doctors if you dont feel the same way. We are not your average women TTC or enjoying our first pregnancy. We have scars inside and we need medical professionals with ethos on our side.


----------



## vickyd

From NICU


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> View attachment 170253
> 
> 
> View attachment 170254
> 
> 
> From NICU

SOO Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls can i join please ??

been ttc 14months im 27 and fed up of getting no where xx


----------



## Sparkly

Vicky - Hero is gorgeous, we have another disco beauty in our midst :flower: so glad you've got her home now honey :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

omg Vicky, i swear my heart just skipped a beat. She's beautiful. 

snivvel.

:cry:


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- well the FS has not given me any drugs yet. he wants to see what the results are with the MRI first. He also did not tell me what kind of meds I would get just that they could work but they might not:shrug: I also read that tumors are not usually present if levels are under 100 so I'm not worried:thumbup:

Thanks for your input on the FS situation girls!

Vick- Hero is so beautiful! I love her full head of hair!

Nato- congrats on 1-2 weeks:D

Welcome Dizzyshell!


----------



## NatoPMT

dizzyshell said:


> hi girls can i join please ??
> 
> been ttc 14months im 27 and fed up of getting no where xx

course you can....

*WELCOME!!*

sit yaself down

Sorry to hear you havent had any success yet. The thread is for after loss, however, for many of us, its also about long term TTC unfortunately so we certainly understand how that can affect you. 

have you had any tests done? what stage are you at with your dr/fs?


----------



## Round2

Vicky, she's so beautiful. I just want to squeeze her!!

Welcome Dizzy!

Nato, I just started spotting. AF will be here tomorrow. Maybe a November baby for me? Please I hope so.


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky, she's gorgeous! I just teared up there, what a lovely head of hair too! :happydance:

Nato, lunch would be fab. I don't even know what a usb is, so I don't have much hope that I could do it whatever it is! :haha:
I'm decided not to try this month. Took my dressing off, and it still looks tender and gross, so dread to think what it's like inside my fanjita. I'll be starting the clomid on day 2, so will start afresh then.
Yay on the spotting stopping and to a super dark digi! :happydance:

Round sorry about the spotting.:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> Nato, I just started spotting. AF will be here tomorrow. Maybe a November baby for me? Please I hope so.

I'm sorry my lovely. A November baby sounds perfect. 

Lets get a plan in place. What were your bd patterns the months you got bfp? 

Have you tried SMEP? I did smep this month and it got me knocked up. 

And green tea - i will never stop banging on about this. I already have 2 of my sisters friends drinking it.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I put green tea on my shopping list this month. Loathe the taste of it, but if it gets you up the duff right! :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Nato, lunch would be fab. I don't even know what a usb is, so I don't have much hope that I could do it whatever it is! :haha:
> I'm decided not to try this month. Took my dressing off, and it still looks tender and gross, so dread to think what it's like inside my fanjita. I'll be starting the clomid on day 2, so will start afresh then.
> Yay on the spotting stopping and to a super dark digi! :happydance:

yeay lets do lunch at my house. Is that ok with Luce, Mone and Jen? Thats a question to Luce, Mone and Jen beeteedoubya

I know its a proper pain to wait, but CLOMID!!!!!! actual drugs to make you pregnant. 

i can download the book to a usb 

a usb:
 



Attached Files:







images.jpeg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NatoPMT

ps green tea with lemon is MUCH nicer and i am addicted to it, i am struggling to only have 1 cup a day. i am craving it. 

i have a craving.


----------



## SMFirst

Vicky - I tried looking back for the posts about when you named your daughter but I couldn't find it - what is the story/meaning behind the name Hero, if you don't mind me asking?

Round2- Well you are not out until AF really shows, but best of luck for this coming cycle if so. Maybe by some miracle we could be bump buddies, though I'd be a few weeks behind I think :)

Nato - The SMEP is a good bet.. I've heard lots about green tea but I'd have to choke it down myself..


----------



## Razcox

Well my lord i go away for a couple of weeks and come back to all sorts of goings on . . . What HAVE you girls been up two??

Nato - Woooohoooo honey so pleased for you, same to Granbleu :happydance:

Vgibs and Vicky - Well done on the birth of your little ones, so sorry i missed it :hugs:

Megg - I am so so so sorry to read about your loss hun i cant believe it x

To everyone knocked up hope the bumps and beanies are doing well and to everyone still stuck in TTC fingers crossed for this month x

AFM - My world revolves around the puppies still at the moment, combined with a lack of interner (thank you very much Virgin) and my laptop taking nearly a month to repair i have slipped of the grid a bit. But never fear i am back!! :)


----------



## NatoPMT

S&M - choke it down, seriously. I have tried for 5 months while drinking green tea and got 2 bfps, and for 8 months while not drinking it and got none

i did the maths

RAZZER!!!!!! i have missed yoooooou.


----------



## sugarlove

Oh a memory stick! I just about know what one of them is! :haha:
That would be fab as my library is taking ages to get hold of the book for me and I'm too tight to pay for it until I'm defo on the course.

I'm off to look where Holborn is on the tube from where my hotel is!

Bring on the clomid in March! :happydance:

Cazza, I've found a new smiley and this one's for you :mamafy: leaky tits gettit! :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey Raz :hi: lets have some puppy baby pics as well as human babies!


----------



## Razcox

Oh well if you insist!!

Colour of Magic taking it easy

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0284.jpg

Wyrd Sisters

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0271.jpg

Light Fantastic

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0278.jpg

Feet of Clay

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0281.jpg

I have more . . . . Lots more but i will leave it at that for now. oh also Dog cam is now puppycam if you want an awwww fix

/www.lukoinortherninuits.co.uk/live-dogcam/


----------



## Razcox

Oh well if you insist!!

Colour of Magic taking it easy

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0284.jpg

Wyrd Sisters

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0271.jpg

Light Fantastic

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0278.jpg

Feet of Clay

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0281.jpg

I have more . . . . Lots more but i will leave it at that for now. oh also Dog cam is now puppycam if you want an awwww fix

/www.lukoinortherninuits.co.uk/live-dogcam/


----------



## Round2

Nato - Each time I've gotten a BFP we've just BD'd alot. So this month we did it 9 days straight!! Hubby's SA was great so we figured that we couldn't miss. We've done SMEP, every other day, twice a day on OV. I do all the other crap too....drink 2 cups of tetley green tea a day during OV, a glass of grapefruit juice everyday and tons of water. I put my legs in the air after. Hmmm what else? Say a little prayer to the fertility gods? Done that too! That's why I was thinking of CBFM, but really now that I know that AF is coming today. I'm sure that I correctly pinpointed OV this month, so I probably don't need the monitor. Not sure what we'll try this month.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Puppieeeeeess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks all for your lovely comments! Hero actually doesnt have that much hair for a greek baby lol! The two boys next to her in NICU had a monobrow and hair that needed some serious grooming! Dont even get me started on the hairy backs....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_and_Leander 

Raz the puppies are to die for!!! What are you planning on doing with them?

Im another green tea supporter! I swear the amount of ewcm you get by drinking the stuff is amazing!


----------



## SMFirst

Adorable puppies :)

Vicky - Thanks for the link. I love names with a history, and a poem/ epic love story is great :)
PS- LOL at the unibrow babies!!


----------



## NatoPMT

and they called it puppy loooooove

btw girls, Boots have a 2 for 1 offer on Frers at the mo. 

Yes, i am still buying them

Round, tetley isnt the best brand, although thats what i was drinking when i discovered the miracle of green tea ewcm. Just keep doing what your doing, November baby for you. 

ahh at Vic in love (not puppy love)


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> The two boys next to her in NICU had a monobrow

oof. 

:rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Stop wasting your money on Frers!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

cant stop me. 



i just ran off, squealing.


----------



## NatoPMT

edt: twice, apparently


----------



## sugarlove

Me wants a new puppy! They are sooooo cute!

Nato I've bought Tesco own make green tea. Is that ok do you reckon? Thanks for the FRER tip, I'll be off to stock up this weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky Hero is beautiful!

:hi: Raz your puppies are gorgeous.


----------



## SMFirst

man I've got work to do here (it's only 1:45pm here) but I keep getting distracted by this site..

We never have sales on HPTs here..

OK I will attempt to drink Green tea..

I'm guessing all the good tea brands you get there aren't the same as we have here, but are there any recommendations for good green tea?

I like Tazo Earl grey tea from Starbucks.. I wonder how brnad that is for green.. Or we have a brand here called Numi which looks all organic and special... One more: Mighty Leaf tea (again I like the Early grey so hoping the Green would be palatable)


----------



## NatoPMT

if it looks special, it is special <nods>

my favorite is this one:

https://www.althealth.co.uk/products/jacksons-green-tea-with-lemon-1-20-bags/

Luce, would you be ok with lunch at mine on the 25th? Im 2 stops from Kings Cross

edt: if it increases ewcm sugar, its doing the trick, but i would get a posho brand to start with, they are still only £1.59. Bit cheaper than pre seed like


----------



## SMFirst

Now that I have doubts about Preseed I'd be happier with CM that my own body makes, so that's another reason to find a way to help it out.. If only it could be black tea though I'd be in heaven..


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I'm confused which tube stop would I get off at? Is it Islington?


----------



## sugarlove

SM I read recently that if you have EWCM of your own, it can be detrimental to use preseed/conceive plus. I've been using it for months, but I get EWCM so I'm going to stop it and drink shed loads of green tea instead!:thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - Hero is absolutely gorgeous!!! She looks perfect! :hugs:

awe Raz, those puppies are so adorable! 

Welcome Dizzy!

Nato, you are a total tease :haha: And you can stop POAS now....If you are following Yogi, then the doppler will be your next fetish :)


----------



## LucyJ

Nato yep I could do that although theres a chance I wont make it now steve was meant to be off and bringing me home but hes got to work now so cant take me till the fri evening and doesnt want me getting the train all the way home on my own going to have a chat with him over the weekend about it. Also theres a few family issues trying to sort out nothing major but putting a few spanners in the work. Trying to sort it as really really want to meet you all.


----------



## Megg33k

Adorable puppies!!! :)

GORGEOUS baby girl, Vicky! :cloud9:

Welcome to our newbie! :hi:

I didn't read super carefully.. Sorry! But wanted to report that I've managed to get a very-very-very-close-to-a-BooFN! I'm pretty excited. There just a whisper of a line that won't show up in a picture! So, I'm going to test again Monday morning and hope to see absolutely nothing! Let "normal" return!


----------



## Megg33k

Adorable puppies!!! :)

GORGEOUS baby girl, Vicky! :cloud9:

Welcome to our newbie! :hi:

I didn't read super carefully.. Sorry! But wanted to report that I've managed to get a very-very-very-close-to-a-BooFN! I'm pretty excited. There just a whisper of a line that won't show up in a picture! So, I'm going to test again Monday morning and hope to see absolutely nothing! Let "normal" return!


----------



## Dazed

PUPPIES..... I WANT!!!

Yes Nato, I will count back just for you, well actually for me too. 

Round, I think I would rather the witch just show. I will secretly wish for a BFP, but I have a new fear in the back of my head that if I did get preggo that my lining is too old at this point and I will just mc again. The only think is, I've been cramping since my new suspected ov date which makes me kinda optimistic. Not getting my hopes up though.

Missed you Meggles!

Vicky, Hero is georgous! Congrats again.


----------



## Megg33k

double post


----------



## VGibs

I'm posting on our first date night post-baby lol I had to remind OH that he saw my boobs more tonight then he would on a normal date night lol I promise to read back and comment for everyone but I have some making out to do...I forget how hot my OH is sometimes. I actually want to kiss him for a change hahaha


----------



## Dazed

Its quiet in here again today!

Ok, so I had this odd thing happen to me last night when I was trying to go to bed and need to know if this has ever happened to anyone before. 

Hubby and I layed down for bed at about 10pm and at about 10:45pm I got this pain in my lower right side. It wasn't bad, but one of those "Hmmm" moments. A few minutes later I started getting a knot in my stomach followed by being REALLY hot and shakey and I could feel my heart beating while I was laying there. I went to the loo just incase my stomach wasn't agreeing with me and took my temp. It was low but I had just drank some cold so I didn't attribute it to much except the fact that I was starting to sweat. I ate some bread and honey and it all went away. WTH? Am I crazy?


----------



## vickyd

Dazed i h avent experienced all those symptoms together so i cant really help...The heart pounding and shakiness could be due to anxiety. Are you feeling more stressed than usual?


----------



## Dazed

No, not anymore than usual. For the most part I'm usually relaxed when I go to bed. I guess it may just be one of those odd moments.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I totally missed baby Hero!!Oh vicky she's gorgeous. I love her hair xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Raz* - So cute and cuddly pups! I'm sure they keep you busy.

*Vicky* - just beautiful and she's in your arms where she belongs. :kiss:

*Megg* - glad you're getting closer to a perfect Boofn - usually that's not a good thing but I know you want to be completely back to normal for your next cycle. Bring on the BOOMFP!

I have to read back...give me a sec :winkwink:

*Round 2* - if you're not preggo yet (secretly hoping...) November is a wonderful month to be born says the Sag :winkwink: My secret weapon was Conceive Plus and lots of arguments around O time LOL.

*S&M* - we tried SMEP but honestly couldn't keep up - but a lot of ladies including lovely natobug have gotten BFPs this way. We found having less sex worked for us if timed well. Both with our previous baby and this one we only had sex CD12/13 before O day - proving sometimes less is more. Big fan of Conceive Plus but I'm the Sahara desert so I need major help.

*Sugar* - Go TEAM GREEN TEA! Yikes about dressings down there...best policy is don't look...don't think...let heal...:)

*Allie* - It was for English teaching...I'll tell you all more about my interview in my AFM :winkwink:

*AFM*: So the interview was a bit strange...the guy was morose...hardly even stuck his hand out (in fact I think I forced him to by leaving my hand hanging out there in open space for an eternity)...I wonder if this man has ever smiled in his life. He also said he couldn't understand me because I'm American (Grrrrr...there's a lot of British is better attitude here in France) and I talk too fast. Thank you very much. I basically have the job English teaching but it starts in April and it's only 3 hours/week with no guarantee for more hours!!! Um that doesn't give me enough to make it worth it so back to searching. It's too bad because the pay wasn't actually that bad.


----------



## SMFirst

grandbleu - Sorry about the job not really working out. I didn't know you were American (assumed British :) ) - made me think of "American in Paris, but not necessarily Paris" :) I get the impression that the French don't really like anyone that isn't French (that often is the case for Canada's version of France, Quebec, as well!)

Yeah you all have been quiet! For me the day has just begun (got to work 10 min ago, and on this site rather than working!)


----------



## VGibs

SMFirst said:


> grandbleu - Sorry about the job not really working out. I didn't know you were American (assumed British :) ) - made me think of "American in Paris, but not necessarily Paris" :) I get the impression that the French don't really like anyone that isn't French (that often is the case for Canada's version of France, Quebec, as well!)
> 
> Yeah you all have been quiet! For me the day has just begun (got to work 10 min ago, and on this site rather than working!)

psssst My fiance is Quebecquois


----------



## yogi77

Hello girls, I've been out of town at the Elton John concert and it was amazing!!!! He performed for 3 hours straight, it was unbelievable. 

Lucy sorry you didn't get the job...I have had a couple of really bad migranes as well...I think it was during week 10...had to lie in a dark room with a cold cloth on my head and one lasted 12 hours....UGH...hope they don't return for you!

Vicky so happy you are both home now that is great news! And love the pictures!!

Nato congrats on the digi results woo hoo!! I'll have to add your journal to my stalk list...am I the only one with no journal!?! 

I'm going to plug the green tea too, I drank it daily while TTC, not sure if it did anything or not but worth a try I guess!


----------



## SMFirst

Yogi - Lucky going to the Elton John concert!! Even before I had considered whether or not to go the tickets got sold out over here!

Vgibs - I don't mean to offend, I know there are plenty of nice and friendly Quebecois too, just that I had an opposite experience when there...

I'll be attempting Day 1 of green tea today. Will update how it goes :)


----------



## grandbleu

*S&M* - You will grow to love it!!! Another one for Team Green Tea!


----------



## vickyd

I think the green tea manufacturers should cut us a salary!!! I dont think they could have found such good advertising if they tried! SM i prefered the green tea with lemon made by Lipton. I really dislike the flavour of the organic green teas.

Grande i always found the french to be quite up their own arse im afraid!!! I cant beleive he didnt even shake your hand....jesus


----------



## grandbleu

*S&M* and *Vicky* - It's their reputation and there are some gems out there but as a sweeping generalization I'd say they are not the sweetest bunch on Earth...but I love the sun down here and I do like the language...très romantique and all their cheeses (not that I can indulge so much on all their yummy stinky ones)!


----------



## SMFirst

I have had jasmine green tea at sushi places and it's not bad, and I'll check out lemon green tea - but my husband was on a small kick of drinking Matcha (Japanese green tea) for a while and I couldn't even handle a sip - it's so "organic" tasting - like just drinking ground up leaves.. healthy of course though..


----------



## grandbleu

Another vote for Jasmine green tea!:flower:


----------



## SMFirst

here's an "Across the Miles" question - wondering if you all in Britain/France/Greece get the same music releases as we do - they've been playing Lady Gaga's new song "Born this way" heavy on the radio and now it's stuck in my head.. well just the last line: "born this wa-HAY" 

Have you heard it?


----------



## vickyd

SM i pretty much stick to non-organic NICE tasting beverages thank you very much!
Blue what a drag not being able to eat all the lovely cheese...Where in France are you?


----------



## vickyd

We get the same music i think since we have MTV and on the radio they always play the ameriacn top 20 ect. I havent heard the new gaga song but thats cause ive in and out of hospital the last 3 weeks so i havent heard any radio at all! I havent heard the best reviews though, i think ill download it..


----------



## Round2

Blue, sorry the job didn't work out. I'm sure something else will come up soon.

I have to agree with the french comments. I work in Quebec and speak only English. I get the evil eye a million times a day when I speak. I'm getting used to it though!!

I think the FRER manufactures should pay us some money too! I bet if I flew to England and bought those 2 for 1 FRER's that Nato was talking about, I'd still be ahead for the year. They're like $10 a stick here and they NEVER go on sale.

I'm heading over to a specialty tea shop at lunch tomorrow. Hopefully they have some good quality green tea. The Tetley and Lipton don't seem to be doing the trick for me. I hate the taste of it too, but I'd drink toilet water right now if I thought it would get me pregnant faster!!

AF showed up today, right on target. So I guess I'm calculating my OV properly. Just got back from getting my TSH retested. Fx for a number between 1-2. I don't think I can handle another increase in drugs. My head is spinning already.


----------



## grandbleu

I'm so bad with popular music *S&M *- we listen to BBC radio2 and lots of oldies and rock. I'm sure they come a couple weeks later here though...


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 said:


> Blue, sorry the job didn't work out. I'm sure something else will come up soon.
> 
> I have to agree with the french comments. I work in Quebec and speak only English. I get the evil eye a million times a day when I speak. I'm getting used to it though!!
> 
> I think the FRER manufactures should pay us some money too! I bet if I flew to England and bought those 2 for 1 FRER's that Nato was talking about, I'd still be ahead for the year. They're like $10 a stick here and they NEVER go on sale.
> 
> I'm heading over to a specialty tea shop at lunch tomorrow. Hopefully they have some good quality green tea. The Tetley and Lipton don't seem to be doing the trick for me. I hate the taste of it too, but I'd drink toilet water right now if I thought it would get me pregnant faster!!
> 
> AF showed up today, right on target. So I guess I'm calculating my OV properly. Just got back from getting my TSH retested. Fx for a number between 1-2. I don't think I can handle another increase in drugs. My head is spinning already.

I think you are better off speaking English over there than trying to speak French - you'd probably get slapped for butchering the language if you tried..

I laughed out loud at the FRER comment and then toilet water comment and my co-worker looked at me funny :)

That's good that you have a good handle on your cycles. Hope the TSH result comes back good... 

Actually my doctor pointed out that when TTC we should be aiming to have a slightly overactive thyroid, so we should be taking Prenatal Vitamins not just Multi vitamins because the prenatals contain Iodine which helps get the thyroid working - I think you guys already all discussed this but it's nice to have outside confirmation too!


----------



## vickyd

Round ill be crossing my fingers for good TSH results.. Have you tried some grapefruit juice along with the green tea? I didnt have any ewcm for months after my D&C until i started on that combo. I was also taking vitamin B12, i think this helped keep me from depresive thoughts.

FRERS and any kind of prego tests are fecking expensive here too, 16 euro a single test!


----------



## Megg33k

I giggle every time I see someone type S&M... LOL


----------



## Round2

Megg...I laugh too!

Vicky, ya I've tried grapefruit juice too. This sounds weird, but the only time I notice EWCM is after I go to the gym and do cardio. Even then, I only sometimes get a tiny bit right after. The B12 sounds interesting, I'll have to look into that one. I was also thinking about trying EPO.

S&M, I'm not a big music person either, I usally listen to audiobooks. I did however just download the entire Mumford & Son's ablum after seeing them on the Grammy's. I really love them.


----------



## SMFirst

Glad I can provide you guys with a giggle :) Like I mentioned, it's funny to me too because we are so not S&M type people..

I like Mumford and Sons too.. I have to get into the audiobooks - it would make my commute to work so much better...

Actually I don't normally like pop music but since I've been working out on our elliptical I like to listen to faster tempo music and the songs have grown on me..

In fact, I am also liking Rhianna's new song called "S&M" - I thought of putting this line in my sig:

"*Sticks and stones may break my bones but chains and whips excite me*"​


----------



## vickyd

Love the siggy!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Round2 said:


> S&M, I'm not a big music person either, I usally listen to audiobooks. I did however just download the entire Mumford & Son's ablum after seeing them on the Grammy's. I really love them.

I've loved them for a year now! beautiful and meaningful songs...repeat repeat repeat. LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## VGibs

B 12 is SO SO SO SO important to take! Always ask to have your B 12 checked. A low B 12 was attributed to my last miscarriage.


----------



## grandbleu

:-=

sure is quiet round here...I'm having a Bridget Jones moment...:winkwink:


Night night and sweet dreams!


----------



## VGibs

Kinda like this....


----------



## SMFirst

I wondered what the Bridget Jones reference was... :)


Geek alert:

So in trying to look busy at work, I did some google researching:

Part One is on Green Tea.. It started because I found decaf green tea at work and wondered if decaf Green tea would provide the health benefits as regular (no surprise, it does not). And I like to have information if I am going to subject myself to drinking/eating or swallowing any supplement type thing..

Here's a little summary of my research findings (pushes glasses up):

1) The decaffeination process removes not only caffeine but also removes the beneficial nutrients in green tea (antioxidant, flavonoids, polyphenols etc)

2) "Naturally" decaffeinated green tea is still chemically decaffeinated, but with a "Natural" chemical, so a lot of the nutrients are still lost and you also are left with a little chemical residue. 

3) Green tea made from early spring buds is of higher grade/quality, meaning it has the most nutrients.

4) High grade green tea contains the most nutrients but also the most caffeine

5) High grade tea also contains the most "Theanine" which is an amino acid which somehow magically counters the effects of caffeine


So, going back to my earlier post about liking "Tazo" and "Mighty Leaf" teas, they both have one made from Spring buds ("China Green Tips" and "Organic Spring Jasmine" respectively) - huzzah! (I bought a box of each to try) 


Part Two of my research was on the Benefits of Fish Oil - specfically on DHA and EPA amounts relating to pregnancy and TTC - internet search has not provided any conclusive answers and the Pharmacist I talked to on my break was less than helpful (I certainly wouldn't trust her ambiguous advice were I actually pregnant). Report pending ;)


----------



## VGibs

I wonder if you can take green tea tablets instead...


----------



## SMFirst

I've heard of green tea tablets.. But I think I will come to like green tea (I'm just attached to my black tea, but I should learn to drink other things..)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the info, Susan! I was just thinking I was going to ask if decaf had the same effects as that's what I drink. 

What a funny convo as I just got home to a package in the mail from my BFF and she sent me some green tea! It's Clippers brand if anyone has heard of it (from the UK). It must be a sign! Getting the package just made my day when I really needed it. She sent my fave British choccies and glossy mags and a cute necklace from Monsoon and a journal she wrote in to help me brainstorm my novel. :cloud9: I love mail and good friends.

I really needed that as I spent hours today at the Drs. I hate my concussion! I haven't been back to work yet...ended up getting signed off the whole week, through tomorrow. I got another CT scan today which was normal (I'm going to start glowing with radiation), but my head is still bothering me alot. Sorry I haven't been keeping up very well. :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, what beautiful amazing pictures of Hero!!!! :) :hugs: She is just beautiful. Well done!!! :rofl: at unibrow babies!!!!

Round2, I hope your TSH results come back right where you want them. What do you mean your head is spinning? Is the synthroid really bothering you? What does are you on again? Good luck. :hugs:

bleu, sorry about the job interview. He sounds like such a jerk! I hope something better comes along soon. I find his comments on your accent interesting...I've heard the opposite from Scandanavian friends, that the American accent is easer to understand. In fact I think they even learn American English up there. 

Oooh, I love Mumford and Sons. I am not a fan of the new Lady Gaga song...she wrote it in 10 minutes and you can tell!! It's pretty lame.

Hahahaha, that would be awesome if you added that line to your siggy Susan!!!

Yogi!!! :yipee: Welcome back. A 3 hour concert? Didn't he just have 2 babies (well, you know what I mean)? He must not be taking paternity leave. Glad you got to see him though. I missed you! How are you feeling?


----------



## SMFirst

Yeah normally I wouldn't be a fan of Lady Gaga anything but as I say, it's good for exercising :)

Allie - that really is awful you're having such a bad time with your head! I hope your home-rest will make it feel better. Stupid ice.. So nice of your friend to send a care package :)

The decaf green tea still has some nutrients :)


----------



## Heulyn

Hey hey Disco girls......
Just to let you know, I had my baby on Saturday :D

I had a beautiful little girl, Linzie Sharon Moore, weighing 6lbs 12oz.
If you wanna read my birth story it's here: [ClickMe]
xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Congratulations Heulyn!! I knew you would beat me to it, lol! 

Allie - I hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs: Gord's happened a week ago, and his head is still hurting as well. Try to get some rest and don't overdo it!


----------



## SMFirst

Congrats Heulyn :) Beautiful baby :)

msarkozi - you'll be going in any day now!!


Well I got my TSH level result back: 1.65 So that's good!

Just waiting on all the blood clotting ones now..


----------



## grandbleu

*Heulyn* - beautiful baby girl - congratulations! 

Lots of baby girl vibes on this thread :winkwink: 

*Vgibs* - thanks for the video reference! :flower:

*S&M* by night and *Susan* by day :haha: - Thanks for all the helpful green tea advice...I love a google researcher!

*Allie* - Must be fate to receive green tea today! Good friends are the best. Sorry your head is still bothering you but it's best to treat it seriously and I'm glad you have the week off. 

X


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congrats Heulyn!!! Come on melissa, get going!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Leah! Congrats, honey! She's beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Congratulations Heulyn so happy for you :hugs:

Mel looks like Kash is going to be our first disco boy so exicted for you not long to go. 

Allie you poor thing I am so pleased you've been signed of for the week wish I could come and give you a big hug (although a gentle one). Hope your head feels better soon and how lovely is your friend its always nice getting things in the post.

S&M Ive heard the lady gaga song its being playing on the radio.


----------



## vickyd

Congrats Heulyn!!!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Heulyn! She is beautiful!


----------



## Dazed

Well, AF finally showed her ugly face today! Just love how BD'ing makes her fly in faster it seems.


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Heulyn!!!

S&M- Thanks for the helpful research:thumbup:

Allie- man, you've had a rough few weeks! I hope everything gets better:hugs:

Can someone take a look at my chart? I got a positive opk on cd12 and 13. After today's high temp FF wants to put O at cd 14 but that temp is way to high to be O- o temp is normally between 96.7-97.5. If I remove my positive opk on cd 13 it puts me back to cd 12 which looks right to me... what do you girls think?


----------



## msarkozi

lol Cesca! I am trying, but he is lazy and won't move out!


----------



## Round2

Congrats Heulyn! Another Disco Diva!!

So I got my loose leaf green tea. How much of the crap am I suppose to drink again? I'm on CD3, do I start today?

Buying the tea was interesting experience. First of all there was like 30 different kinds of green tea. I went to a place in Quebec and the poor man at the shop hardly spoke and english. He kept asking me what kind of green tea I wanted. I just kept saying the stuff that is good for fertility. I could tell he didn't understand what I meant, so he kept asking how it was suppose to get me pregnant. Needless to say, I just ordered the first one on the menu and walked out.

Allie, yes the synthroid makes me feel very edgy...like I've drank too much coffee. I should find out within the next hour what my levels are and if I need more drugs. Sorry to hear you're feeling spinny too! I hope you're better today.


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 - Well you've got more guts than me to ask a frenchman which tea to help with fertility! I would guess that teas work differently for different people anyway (like every other supplement) so just find one that you like.

I tried the teas I bought last night and this morning and so far I don't mind either of them (to me, the Tazo brand one tastes like the kind you get in Chinese or Japanese food restaurants)


----------



## vickyd

Round2 said:


> Congrats Heulyn! Another Disco Diva!!
> 
> So I got my loose leaf green tea. How much of the crap am I suppose to drink again? I'm on CD3, do I start today?
> 
> Buying the tea was interesting experience. First of all there was like 30 different kinds of green tea. I went to a place in Quebec and the poor man at the shop hardly spoke and english. He kept asking me what kind of green tea I wanted. I just kept saying the stuff that is good for fertility. I could tell he didn't understand what I meant, so he kept asking how it was suppose to get me pregnant. Needless to say, I just ordered the first one on the menu and walked out.
> 
> Allie, yes the synthroid makes me feel very edgy...like I've drank too much coffee. I should find out within the next hour what my levels are and if I need more drugs. Sorry to hear you're feeling spinny too! I hope you're better today.


OMG i wish i was there to see the look on his face!!!!!


----------



## Round2

I though about discussing the whole cervial mucus thing....but with the language barrier I decided it was a bad idea!!


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 said:


> I though about discussing the whole cervial mucus thing....but with the language barrier I decided it was a bad idea!!

LOL - You'd need to bring in a video camera to capture that moment!


----------



## Heulyn

msarkozi said:


> lol Cesca! I am trying, but he is lazy and won't move out!

Linzie came 3 days after I started drinking Raspbery Leaf Tea, 2 cups a day, and one full day of housework/moving about. 
Can't hurt to try, eh :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

I don't think I have access to any raspberry leaf tea out here in the boonies :wacko: I did just finish shovelling sidewalks though in hopes it would start something, lol!


----------



## Heulyn

msarkozi said:


> I don't think I have access to any raspberry leaf tea out here in the boonies :wacko: I did just finish shovelling sidewalks though in hopes it would start something, lol!

I wouldn't be 100%, but maybe [here]might help?

Oooh, hope the shovelling pays off!


----------



## VGibs

msarkozi said:


> I don't think I have access to any raspberry leaf tea out here in the boonies :wacko: I did just finish shovelling sidewalks though in hopes it would start something, lol!

I suggest watching Ferris Buellers Day Off and playing game boy....thats what did it for me LOL


----------



## VGibs

Round2 said:


> I though about discussing the whole cervial mucus thing....but with the language barrier I decided it was a bad idea!!

Want me to translate??? LOL


----------



## msarkozi

lol! 

unfortunately, if I order anything through the mail, I won't receive it in time. It takes 1-2 weeks whenever I order things online.....I'm in a remote area, so it takes longer to get things here.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls sorry I've been AWOL over the last few days. I went out on Thursday night and got totally hammered. Must have drank 2 bottles red wine and started smoking again after not having had any for 7 weeks.
Feel totally ashamed of myself and spent all of yesterday feeling like hell with a hangover. I'm not capable of doing anything in moderation and have probably ruined any chance of getting preggers with my ancient, smoky alcoholic eggs! :growlmad:

What are you girls up to this weekend?
Allie, hope you're feeling a bit better hun.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar please! Im older than you, ive smoked 2 packs a day since the age of 14 and im greek and therefore by default an alcoholic. I had a baby and i was drinking and smoking throughout the whole 2ww! Stop talking rubbish!


----------



## Dazed

Oh Sugar. Don't feel so bad. I think more women end up accidentally pregnant because they had drunk sex.


----------



## VGibs

Dazed said:


> Oh Sugar. Don't feel so bad. I think more women end up accidentally pregnant because they had drunk sex.

I know I did...


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Sugar. Don't feel bad at all! Alex always says I should get drunk and then we should have sex because that seems to be the easiest way to get pregnant. :haha: My mom smoked 2 packs a day as well, including smoking through the pregnancy. I don't think you have anything to worry about, and you've been recovering so you deserve a bit of indulgence.

I don't smoke or drink at all anymore and it isn't helping me or my cycles by the looks of it, anyways.

Vicky, how is Hero doing at home? How does it feel to have her home? :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks girls I'm just annoyed that I started smoking again so easily after 7 weeks of doing so well. I'm going to try and go cold turkey again straight away. Totally blew my diet yesterday too as I was so hungover.

Vicky what did you first drink taste like after having Hero? Bet it was amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar dont beat yourself up it was a slip everyone has them and loads of women get pregnant when smoking and drinking so dont be so harsh on yourself. You've been through a lot and remember you've given up before so you can give up again. :hugs:

AFM: We're going out tonight for a friends 40th birthday we're going for a meal with him and his gf (who we've recently found out is 17 weeks pregnant he didnt want to tell steve before because of everything we've been through and they got pregnant by accident only been together a short while shes showing so that why he wanted to tell us she's really sweet met her recently but it still amazes me anyone can get pregnant by accident!!) and another couple who we are good friends with. Well I have been a very brave girl went and bought a maternity bra and some clothes well a dress and cardy and steve bought me the cutest top for when Im a bit bigger. I am started to show and my jeans are getting a wee bit tight!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar i had the odd glass of wine while pregnant and thats the only alcohol ive had since she was born. For me a drink equals a large vodka and tonic which i havent had yet! Ill let you know how that feels very soon!

Luce good to hear you are starting to shop! Dont be neurotic like me, i didnt buy any maternity wear till after my anomaly scan. I didnt buy any baby stuff till after i gave birth!!!


----------



## Round2

VGibs said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> I though about discussing the whole cervial mucus thing....but with the language barrier I decided it was a bad idea!!
> 
> Want me to translate??? LOLClick to expand...

Hmmm......that would be a nice addition to my french vocabulary. So far I know how to say multiple swear words and coffee with milk!!

Sugar, don't be so hard on yourself. Yes, you're trying to have a baby, but you've got a life too. I think it's healthy to go out and have some fun every once in awhile. At least I hope so..... cause I drank way too much red wine last night too!!

Well I've got a family dinner to go to so I need to bake some cupcakes, clean the house and do some laundry....all in the next hour.

Oh and my stupid Dr's office won't give me my TSH results until my doctor reviews them. I'm going to call them back on Monday and yell at them. All I want them to do is give me a number!!


----------



## MinnieMone

don't beat yourself up Sugar, a few cigs and a bit of booze (ok lots!) won't have done any harm and you're not trying this month so just say 'ok i fooked up a bit there' and start afresh tomorrow. It may even have boosted your weightloss, i remember when I was at ww's and reached a plateau and they said to eat slightly more for a week to fool your metabolism and it worked. 

lucy - yayyy for maternity wear, there is some lovely stuff around. They had a selection on this morning t'other day, isabella oliver stuff is gorge.

it's been really quiet on the thread lately hasn't it, i have been lurking but had nothing interesting to say. feeling very down as AF is imminent and got a BFN this morning. I know i'm not pregnant. Mart can't understand why it's not happening, especially as i usually get preggo just by him sneezing, but i said in the past we have just been lucky and he needs to start coming to terms with the fact it might not happen again. bless him, i feel like i'm letting him down, but i'm 45 in 2 months FFS, we've got to be realistic.

just started watching dance for comic relief, hope it will give me a laugh, god knows could do with it.

hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

right shall skulk back off into my cloud of doom!


----------



## vickyd

Mone sorry youre so down...I dont think getting pregnant so easily so many times can be attributed to luck. I know you feel the age thing looming but you do get pregnant easily and im sure its just a matter of time before you get that BFP. Please try and stay optimistic..

It has been very quiet in here...anyone heard from Nato?


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Not read properly... but I wanted to say hi! :hi:


----------



## Dazed

I feel your sadness Mone. B-day is tomorrow and AF set me into a slight depression about not being pregnant yet by my b-day. It doesn't help that it was a long cycle again, but at least I can drink my sarrows away tonight maybe.


----------



## vickyd

Megg how are you doing babes??? We miss u!!!

Dazed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy that's great that you're buying maternity clothes! :happydance:

Mone sorry about the BFN. Don't give up sweetie. I think you'll get a BFP very soon. Nato has suggested having some lunch at hers on Friday rather than going for a drink. PM me if you fancy it, would be great to meet up. We can cheer each other up, I'm coming up to a full year since I got pg. :hugs:

Dazed sorry about AF arriving. Enjoy your drink tonight hun.

How you doing Meggles? :hi:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls, Vicky to be honest I would of waited but didnt have anything to wear out tonight oddly enougth the dress I bought isnt a maternity one its fitted round the bust but then quite flowing so works brillantly. Oh my god I am stuffed have had a fantastic meal and a real good night where are other friend announced she was pregnant I knew she was trying, its amazing the innocense she has so lovely I do miss that. So happy for her. 

Mone sorry about the BFN and you feeling down dont give up sweetie I am sure it will happen for you. :hugs:

Yay megg how are you sweetie?

Vicky I sent Nato a facebook message yesterday and she was doing good the spotting and cramping had stopped.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm okay... Just trying to figure out how to handle my next cycle... I suppose its a bit fucked up for me to come in just to ask for advice when I've been so MIA lately. :( Sorry! I'm just not on here that much right now. But, I do have a bit of a dilemma. 

-I need to start my meds on March 16.
-I need to be on BCP for at least 6 days prior to March 16.
-I should start my BCP on around CD3 of my next cycle.
-Therefore, I need AF to show no later than March 8.
-That means, if I don't ovulate by around February 22 (in 3 days), I'll have to force AF or risk missing my April ICSI.
-To force the cycle, I need to take 5-7 days of BCP (because it works better for me than Provera) and allow 3-5 days for AF to show.

My figures suggest that I need to start my BCP for 5-7 day between Thursday and Saturday. I won't likely have time to see a 3 day thermal shift even if I do ovulate. That's difficult for me. In essence, I will lose my shot at a free baby if I do that. But, I could lose my chance at my next ICSI cycle if I don't do what needs to be done. I'm very, very torn. I'm only 5-7 days away from when I need to start forcing my cycle. Do I do it? Or, do I hope it happens on its own? I don't want to lose my April cycle! Help?

If it helps, my chart is here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Megg33k


----------



## msarkozi

Megg, I think if you don't want to lose your April cycle, then you should do what you gotta do. I would probably just start the bcp if it was me. I have no ideas about charting at all, so I can't even look at it and tell you anything, sorry. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I've never understood charts...mainly because mine was a mess...but my gut says go for the ICSI...that is just what my heart and gut is telling me...no science behind it at all


----------



## VGibs

*chirp chirp* that's crikets chirping..

Where is everyone? Having sex? Cause that's not fair I can't have sex right now! Hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

I think you lot are right... I'll just cut my losses and take the pills. Thank you! :hugs:

Nope, no sex for me yet today... Not sure if we're taking today off or not. We were supposed to take yesterday off, but I had something similar to EWCM that made us think we should go for it... just in case. So, tonight might be our "off" night.


----------



## VGibs

Holy megg..you have a sex life most married people would be jealous of! Lol hey I put a challenge out there...me and Jenny are Planning our weddings so I want you guys to post some wedding pics so we can gather ideas and hear your best "I love my husband" storieS


----------



## Megg33k

We do sort of have an amazing sex life right now! :winkwink: I take it you looked at my chart? LOL 

I'll post wedding pics and a copy of my ceremony (which I wrote)! It was amazing! I'll think about a good "I love my husband" story!


----------



## msarkozi

sex?! what is that?! I swear I am a born again virgin!


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> Holy megg..you have a sex life most married people would be jealous of! Lol hey I put a challenge out there...me and Jenny are Planning our weddings so I want you guys to post some wedding pics so we can gather ideas and hear your best "I love my husband" storieS

Here's my quick wedding details:

I spend countless hours researching until I had what I wanted: simple, elegant, rustic, classic

So I had my bridesmaids in fairly modest sage green knee-length dresses (it suited all their body types and they were happy) 

Our bouquets were mostly cream roses but mine also had "Amnesia" roses (that was the rose in my previous avatar if you remember)

My dress was white organza trumpet style. I wore simple jewelry and did my makeup myself. I had a standard elbow length veil.

We got married in an old church with stained glass windows. Our reception was in an old hunting lodge in a forest. We had hanging candle lanterns as centrepieces.


----------



## VGibs

OH WOW! Gorgeous pics!


----------



## sugarlove

What loving wedding pics. Fab dress!

Megg, I agree with the girls, I'd want to start the next ICSI cycle I reckon. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

Gorgreous pics! I love the dress.


----------



## vickyd

Wow susan what a beautiful bride!!!! 
I dont have any good wedding pics, we were married at city hall and i was wearing maternity pants as i was 5 months preggo with Electra. For anyone interested, they are posted on my facebook...

Megg I agree, go for the ICSI babes.


----------



## grandbleu

*Vicky*- We got married at NYC city hall and didn't even have rings! Here's a couple of pics...I wouldn't have had it any other way. My "dress" was just a long cream sweater I happened to have while OH was in a Scottish kilt. We had one witness and nobody knew for a couple of months. (PS. The wee turtle was one of the 1st presents I got from OH and he's traveled with us ever since and was a star at the ceremony LoL). Our "banquet" was at a lovely Chinatown diner...best grilled cheese and rootbeer I've ever had.


Spoiler


----------



## vickyd

Grande i like your style!!!!! Love the rings! We got rings a couple days before but hubby went and got them on his own. Turns out he must think im thinner than i am cause the ring he gt me was sooo small it only fit on my pinky. The guy performing the ceremony was no amused at our hysterical laughter!


----------



## Allie84

Vicky and Bleu, I'm with you girls....Alex and I got married at the Edinburgh registry office, which I guess akin to city hall. We had only 7 guests, and the only person from 'my' side was my BFF as we were in Scotland! It must be the only way to marry our Scottish blokes, eh, bleu? Our wasn't secret but my family wasn't overly impressed with my impromtu wedding abroad. My BFF on the other hand also married her Scottish hubby at the registry office and their wedding was a secret for over a year! 

Oh, and we didn't have rings either. Well, I had a real engagement ring, and then for a wedding band we both used street stall rings we bought for 5 pounds. I had to quit wearing my band after a year because it turned funny and looked so cheap against my wedding ring. :haha: 

That's funny and cute about your Alex and the rings, Vicky.

Good times.

Susan, I LOVE your wedding. So beautiful!!! Very elegant. 

Megg, I would do the next ICSI cycle. It's okay to post about yourself. :hugs: I'm just happy to see you post at all. Sorry I haven't been journal stalking as of late...I'm not meant to be on the computer very much until Wednesday. Anyways, I hope you're doing okay, thinking of you. :hugs:

How is everyone else this Sunday?


----------



## SMFirst

Thanks for the compliments guys - I was really happy with everything about our wedding..

That's interesting many of you did the civil ceremony route. Definitely quick and stressfree! For us, our families really wanted to see the full deal, and when I got into planning, I enjoyed it..


So, I had a brief discussion with my husband about our respective levels of involvement in the effort to TTC, and the outcome was that I am going to tone it down a bit - I need to lower the priority of TTC because I end up just thinking about it all the time and because it's not on my husbands top priority so we need to get on the same level... Because I have recently started exercising again and really enjoy it (it was a big part of my life before I met my DH) I've decided to focus more on that and overall improving my health.

On that topic I have a question about supplements: I watched a program about how probiotic supplements help improve your overall health, then have done some internet searching.. I figured eating healthy and avoiding anti-biotics was a good approach but it seems like that's not really enough..

Anyone else know anything about probiotic supplements?


Today I am going for "high tea" at a cafe (it's a new trend here apparently) then for mani-pedi's - should be fun as long as my pregnant friend doesn't go on and on about her pregnancy..

Hope all is well with everyone.

Megg- Glad you are here and posting. I'm sorry I can't contribute any help but I hope you can make a good decision with everyone else's help :)


----------



## vickyd

Susan i dont know much about supplements im afraid. Im more of eat the right things and you dont neeed supplements. This is also the general idea here in Greece, nature will provide you with what you need. For the probiotics why dont you eat yogurt with live culture? Also a good source of probiotics is saurekraut and generally fermented foods. Im sure if you do a little research on what foods give you what you wont need supplements.

Good that you talked with hubby about the ttc. Its important to be on the same page (or at least on the same chapter lol!) or else the marriage can be put under alot of pressure...


----------



## grandbleu

Off topic but I haven't heard from Nato in a couple of days and just wondering if those of you who are friends off this site (like facebook) have heard anything from her. Merci...I'm such a worrier...


----------



## Jaymes

grandbleu said:


> Off topic but I haven't heard from Nato in a couple of days and just wondering if those of you who are friends off this site (like facebook) have heard anything from her. Merci...I'm such a worrier...

I've been worried too...:nope:


----------



## vickyd

Shes been busy with college, she will pop in tonight i think. All is ok, cramping and spotting have stopped.


----------



## grandbleu

vickyd said:


> Shes been busy with college, she will pop in tonight i think. All is ok, cramping and spotting have stopped.

Thanks so much *Vicky*...breathing a big sigh of relief.


----------



## LucyJ

Megg I agree with the other girls I would go for the next cycle. Its good to see you and if you only post to ask a question thats fine its just nice to see you about.

Susan I dont know about supplement but like Vicky said I would eat yogurt with probiotic in it.

As far as weddings I had a church wedding got married in my family church a tiny but beautiful church with no electricty so all candle lit my mum did all the flowers in the church which were beautiful and then me had a marquee in my parents garden. I spent about 8 months planning it with my mum's help (and steves of course well he just agreed with things really), loved planning it and even if I do say so myself it all came together brilliantly although we had a few hiccups on way the mens suits were wrong (there fault not our I was furious) so had to be sorted on the morning of the wedding and my two beautiful nieces refused to wear their dresses they did eventually pretty muched forced them into them and once they had them on they didnt want to take them off!! For us it was a perfect day with our family and friends. Will dig out some photos to put up.


----------



## grandbleu

Sounds lovely *Lucy* despite a couple of bumps (but those make for funny memories anyways!).

PS. *Susan* - I agree with Lucy on the natural yogurts with active enzymes - excellent for health...I have one every morning. You can put homemade granola/blueberries...yum yum. Glad you had the talk and you are more on the same page. If your goal is health and fitness...what is his? (just curious).


----------



## Allie84

Yeah I would also suggest just eating some natural yogurt with live cultures in it. Yummier than supplements. :)

Oh, Lucy, that sounds so beautiful! A candle lit wedding! I would love to see photos!!!


----------



## SMFirst

grandbleu said:


> Sounds lovely *Lucy* despite a couple of bumps (but those make for funny memories anyways!).
> 
> PS. *Susan* - I agree with Lucy on the natural yogurts with active enzymes - excellent for health...I have one every morning. You can put homemade granola/blueberries...yum yum. Glad you had the talk and you are more on the same page. If your goal is health and fitness...what is his? (just curious).

Lucy - Sounds like a very beautiful and meaningful wedding :)

My husband's goal is home renos/ improvements (he went full bore into it when we first moved in, then took a several month hiatus but is now getting more ideas and uses his weekends doing upgrades - today he built a compost in the backyard)

PS - Yes I will get on the yogurt with active cultures...


----------



## grandbleu

*S&M *- That's awesome you both have projects...and hopefully TTC will then be more relaxing. 

*AFM*: I finally called my doctor and sod's law because I've been putting it off for so long being a big scaredy cat he's on vacation for the next 2 weeks. My 1st scan will be at 8+6 (almost 9 weeks basically) on* March 11th*! Excited and scared...hold on little blue just 8 months more!


----------



## VGibs

Big OH rant....I try to never go to bed angry but god almighty I am still fuming this morning.


Spoiler
So my OH spends a LOT of time on the phone with his mother. She is a nice enough lady and all but it drives me crazy that when he should be spending time with us he is closeted away talking to his mom. So for the passed 6 months or so we have been tentaviley discussing our wedding. When I start talking about what kind of wedding I want etc OH pretty much says "whatever you want dear" and just lets me do what I want. So we have been set on September 2012 for awhile now. And the other day me and a an ex-bnb'er were talking about our wedding on Facebook. She is going to help me design the invites etc. Well last night OH comes flying into the living room and says "SO you think we are getting married in September 2012?" I kind of looked at him weird because I thought this was a well known fact. Then he goes on to say "We have not even really talked about it yet! And we haven't even told our parents!" I said "Um are you forgetting we talked about this right in front of my parents?" then he throws himself down on the couch and goes "Well we havent made a date, we havent decided on anything. I havent even said anything about this yet and we sure as hell have not told MY parents" I got so friggin angry! I just started screaming I said "Well I wouldve assumed you had told your f*&$ing parents! I tend to tell my parents things that are exciting in my life, but if this is too stressful for you then you can have your god damned ring back!" Then he said "Well you announced it on friggin facebook! Without even talking to me about it!" I said "What the hell are you talking about? We have been discussing this for MONTHS!" It was like he was annoyed that I had not had a formal effing sit down meeting with his god damned parents! They are not contributing to the wedding, so I dont see what the big deal is. I guess his mother got all upset because she thought we had set a date and not consulted with her. WHO GIVES A DAMN????? Like I could care less if his friggin mother knows what day we are getting married on! I am so annoyed I just want to scream. Then this morning on friggin family day he leaves for work without even saying good morning to us. He knows I am already bummed out because my 8 yr old is going to the city with parents to my favorite restaurant and the book store and to see my sister and my niece. I cant really go because of the baby....so I am sitting here alone on family day.


----------



## Dazed

Oh Virginia. Thats shite! You have every right to be mad. I want to give my two cents, but I'm not really one to pry into ones personal lives. I hope it all works out.


----------



## jenny25

aww hun i feel you im having the same prob with mil she is getting very pissy with us when we talk about our wedding and sorting things you know she is like putting me down about it how on the day we are not going to have enough time to do this and that and bla bla bla im like hold up we aint getting married until 3pm then she is going money money money im like piss off woman you have not even given us anything towards the wedding so far i have my dress 4 bridesmaid dress the church and hall paid for the deposits for the cars and the piper and aarrons outfit sorted with no help from her or pauls dad so piss off im already annoyed cause we are having a full catholic service as paul is catholic and im not its in the church that paul wants and the reception is in the church hall so im like arghhhhh feck off

sorry been missing around been just having some laid back time you know im on cd 18 with a :) today so hey ho sex has been pretty non existant tbh apart from early hours of yesterday morning and maybe tonight but not stressing about it i just realised that i am back at the fertility clinic 2 weeks today for a scan of my insides to make sure they are all ok

how is everyone ? its been rather slow in here for abit xx


----------



## Dazed

Jenny, I think when it comes to family everyone has to put in their opinion. My inlaws were very laid back, it was actually my mom I was arguing with. If their money is no involved tell them to back off and you do what you and your OH want to do.


----------



## LucyJ

Bleu yay for having a scan date and march the 11th is a good day thats my nieces birthday.

Virgina and Jenny I feel for you I was lucky my in laws were great we set the date and told them when and they were like great didnt interfer and my mum planned my wedding with me, my dad had a bit of a strop as I wouldnt let him see my dress but he got over it and on the day admitted he was glad he hadnt seen it before hand! Im of the opinion that your wedding is the one time you are allowed to be a bit selfish it has to be what you and your OH want. :hugs:

Its quite in here today hope everyone is alright. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

is nato ok i havent seen her post when i skimmed the pages ? xx


----------



## SMFirst

Also hoping all is well with everyone :)

Our wedding planning went smoothly - we paid for it all so the parents could not have input.

We know a couple though that actually cancelled their wedding because the parents were insisting on making decisions because they were helping pay for things.. (The couple did end up married but I can't remember if they eloped or had a civil ceremony..)


----------



## jenny25

you know i dont want that too happen to us , it feel as if his mum should have an input on the wedding like she should do this and that when its our wedding when we told her we were not having a formal sit down meal instead we are having a running buffet and doing the food ourself with help from some close friends she turned her nose up at it saying oh you wont have time to set the hall up on the day so fourth urgh im like wanting to punch her lol xx


----------



## VGibs

God what a shitty day....I just wanna curl up and die


----------



## SMFirst

vgibs - Sorry it's been a bad day for you. That really is awful that your OH didn't say good morning to you, but have you thought about how to discuss things with him?


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Its been awful quiet in here lately.... Virginia i think you should forget what happened the other day. Planning a wedding should be fun so dont let anything spoil it. Just let it go and then he will defo let it go as men hate arguing even more than we do. 

I have some good news! My maternity leave has been extended till End of May due to Hero being premature. Im so releived cause i was stressing about having t go back in March.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky thats great news you must be thrilled to have more time with your little girl and something that you dont need to worry about now. How is hero doing?

Im feeling a bit nervous and scared today got my scan this afternoon!!


----------



## vickyd

Luce good luck on the scan babes! Im sure this time its a keeper!

Hero is doing good, gaining weight steadily and eating as much as she should be. We have the doctor over for her first check up on Thursday. We still havent got all the results from the metabolic tests back...Hoping that everything is ok on theat front!


----------



## grandbleu

*Vgibs* and *Jenny25* - Sorry sometimes this wedding planning can get stressful. Hopefully the fun part comes soon! :hugs:

*Lucy* - thinking of you hon! You must be scanning now or soon or already. I hope your baby is thriving and waving to you. 

*Vicky* - Glad to hear little Hero is doing well at home. I'm so glad you have a couple more months...she's going to need her mom around.

*Jenny25* - I heard from *Nato* by message (because I was completely bothering her into telling me she's OK) and she is indeed fine (and so is mini Nato) and no more spotting and just keeping a low profile for the moment.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vicky glad she's doing well good luck for your dr's visit hope all tests come back okay.

Bleu thanks for the update on Nato I sent her a pm on facebook to check she was ok so good to hear she is. Im leaving for my scan in about 15mins steves just got home so got to get my stuff together then we're off.


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - Much :dust:!


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy - How was the scan babe?

Vicky - so glad to hear Hero is doing well chicka. Excellent news on the extended maternity leave, i worked as a childminder when Ben was born, so I only took 2 weeks off, as i worked from home it was easy to fit it right in with a newborn.

Virginia & Jenny - parents are terrible for interfering in wedding planning. But it is not their day it's yours, despite who is paying. Make sure you do it exactly how you both want it, that way there is no room for regrets. 

Grandbleu - everytime I read your username I think of 'the bear in the big blue house' :haha: my son used to love that lol!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I hope it went well Lucy - please update us xxxx


----------



## cazza22

hey gorgeous girls :hugs: hope ur all perfecto!!! Just checking in on Luce, how did ur scan go babes? All good I bet? Can't wait to c ur piccy xxxx can't believe it's my V day tomoz CRAZY!!! :dance: xxxx

ps does anyone know how Nato is?? She hasn't updated her journal for 2 days :shrug: thinking if ya nates xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

Cazza Nato and bubs are fine, I think she's just taking a bit of a break. Sure she'll be back posting soon.

Lucy, I'm waiting to hear how your can went hunny! :happydance:

Vicky, that's fab news about extended maternity leave. Post some more pics up of Hero, I bet she's changed a lot already since she was born if she's feeding well.u 

Boo to wedding arguments VGibs, it can be a very stressful time.

AFM I'm just getting organised for my trip to London on Thursday. Disco meet is now just Nato and I but I'm having lunch at hers on Fri which will be nice. Also seeing we will rock you show on Thursday. I can't wait to go! :happydance:
Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## grandbleu

That's so cool *Sugar* - give her a big hug from me. Is this the first Disco "meet"??? Must be so fun to see the girls in person! Have fun together.


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls,

I am here and on :cloud9: Put the whole experience in a spoiler.


Spoiler
The inital experience was fairly horrific I stepped foot into the reception of clinic 2 (different place to the epu) which I havnt been since my first pregnancy and totally freaked out burst into tears and started to back out telling steve I couldnt do it I just couldnt to many emotions and memories he literaly had to take me by the hand and force me to the reception and then into the waiting room. I just sat in the waiting room shaking and trying not to cry. We got called through to do all the paperwork and the nurse was so sweet with me and understanding we didnt have to wait long to be called in for our scan and thankfully it was a different room to the 12 week one I had last year the nurse had updated the scan lady about our history and she was so lovely as well. She told us straight away that baby was ok showing us the heart beating away, the scan was amazing. The baby was a little monkey not being in the right position to be measured so she had to wait and eventually she managed to get the measurements we've been put forward a few days so I am 13 weeks and 3 days and our due date is the 27th Aug which is 6 days after my birthday. :happydance: The scan lady was really pleased with the movement baby was constantly moving after everything we have been through it was the most amazing thing ever I am so so happy we both are. She scanned us for longer than normal so we could just watch the baby even after she had done all the measurements and checked everything which was so sweet we have three pic's which I will post in my journal as soon as I can need to take a pic of them as my scanner is broken. Thank you for all your support love you girls


----------



## grandbleu

Wonderful news and they handled your situation beautifully! So happy for you and Steve and the little monkey mover. BIG SMILE here for you. :happydance:


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy that's great news. You defo have your forever Xmas miracle bubs! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sugarlove

Bleu how you feeling poppet?


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - Not so bad - 6 days so far of an all day stomach ache and aversion to any food that is not white...bring on the starches...I know it's not the best and I am totally trying to squeeze veg in...but all food really is unappetizing to me at the moment. I'm taking this as a really good sign as I didn't have M/S really (only for about 5 days and it disappeared) the 1st time. As annoying as it is I hope it stays for awhile...but I'm looking like this :sick: at the moment LOL. 

How's things for you hon?


----------



## sugarlove

Bleu just eat what you can hun if you feel like barfing.

I'm ok thanks. Just waiting for AF to start so I can start my first round of clomid. :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

Much :dust: to you on your Clomid cycle!


----------



## cazza22

So happy 4 u luce  & thanks 4 the update on nato sugar :hugs: xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- I am so pleased everything went well for you! Yay for passing on to 2nd tri:happydance:

Bleu- Yay for MS- they always say it is a sign for a healthy pregnancy:thumbup:

Sugar- Good luck on you clomid cylce! I hope you have 1st round success:thumbup:

AFM- been lying low for a bit... trying to survive the 2ww:wacko: I finally went to my first acupuncture appt on Monday and I loved it! She said my kidney balance is off and can be directly related to the reproductive organs so she is taking special care to help clense my kidneys. I'm not sure how much it will help but its worth a shot! I am 9 dpo and plan to test on Thursday (my 1st BFP anniversary). I keep going from being excited and positive to thinking this is not my month but I guess that is how I am every cycle:haha:

Allie- have you had your acupuncture appt yet?


----------



## SMFirst

so glad your scan went well Lucy!

grandbleu - sorry you are feeling sick but somehow it's like a reassurance so that's good :)

Sugar - best of luck with the clomid!

AFM- I'm busy and stressed with work, and I walked into a door today :dohh: But otherwise nothing new or interesting


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping, :thumbup:with the Acu and good luck testing!

Hi SM hope your day improves!


----------



## jenny25

Lucy thats so great you are due on aarrons birthday!!:happydance:

how is everyone?

Pauls uncle has been in hospital the last 4 weeks he has been not well he went in with sores in his legs and he hasnt been mobile for nearly 2 years he is a big lad but not through eating his diet is poor eating very little so he has alot of fluid in his body so he was pretty confined to his chair down stairs so he went into hospital cause his sores were very badly infected so they have decided to take action and help getting him eating again and mobile but on sunday his health started getting worse his breathing was pretty laboured and they put him on the oxygen just the one that goes through his nose sorry i mean monday yesterday we get a call in the morning that he has taken a turn for the worst and all the family were called up to the hospital :cry: so we all arrive up their and he is just so ill paul broke down in tears cause john is like a father figure for him and his brother growing up johns brother martin who lives with john is totally distraught he has an infection they dont know where though he has had a chest xray and he has fluid in the lungs and the chest he is very distrested cause the doctors had to sit him up in bed to allow the lungs to expand to help with his breathing but he got too aggitated and they ended up deciding he is now way to sick to be on the ward he is on and have moved him to intensive care and they have had to sedate him and put him on a ventilator cause his breathing got worse:cry::cry: they were supposed to move him to another hosp but now they cant move him he is far too ill too do so and they are initially worried now he may never come back of the ventilator im so distraught over this john is so amazing sweet man never married or had kids he is 49 i am so scared that he wont make it how can i comfort paul ? i worked n a hospital for years as an auxiliary nurse ive seen everything i just dont want to scare him when he asks my opinion xxx

update on my body im in the 2ww had a short surge cd18 so either ov cd18 eve or yesterday my cervix felt high soft open in the eve so i could be 1dpo today x


----------



## vickyd

Luce im sooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Pictures of my little one in my journal!

Jenny I am so sorry I pray that he will be ok. I think all you can do is be there for Paul just let him know that your there for whatever he needs there are no words that can make it easier just being there give him a hug listen to him. His uncle and you all will be in my thoughts.


----------



## jenny25

thank you hun im just fed up with all the crap thats been flung at us surely we deserve a break now ? their is just too much going on at the moment i didnt want to annoy you all with my problems x


----------



## LucyJ

You have been through so much I really hope soon it is only good news you get and your not annoying anyone here for you whatever you need. Its good to talk about how your feeling and vent as you dont want it building up inside like I said happy to listen, talk and help if and were I can. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

aawww thanks hun normlly im pretty laid back but jeezo xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I havent been round much, i dont actually know what to do with myself. everything is fine except the amount of weight i am putting on. i am really not eating that many potato cakes. (haha see bleu is attracted to white food too) 

Luce - wonderful news, i am so glad your scan went this well - we knew you were there, but it mustve been very scary for you anyway. Congrats. 

Sugar, see ya Friday!! we can google clomid and discuss my assignments. 

Hope everyone is ok, Jen, i know you have been having a rough time - hope things get better soon

Hoping, good luck, and i will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

lots of love to y'all, cazza, yogi, jaymes, hero, gibby, cesca, razzer, sassers, megg, allie, dazed, s&m, round, vicky, sparkly, mel and hearty if you are ever watching. why am i listing everyones names. I have forgotten how to behave in public

kiss kiss


----------



## SMFirst

Glad to hear from you Nato - I'm sure you know that everyone here would love to hear every detail of all that's going on with you!!


----------



## grandbleu

:happydance::flower::dance::wohoo:*Nato*'s Back:wohoo::dance::flower::happydance:

So fun that you and *Sugar* get to meet up.

*Jenny* - so sorry for you and Paul at this time. Just be there for him whatever he needs. 

*S&M* - how's the head??? LOL hope you're OK and not stressing about at work.

*Hoping* - excellent acupuncture appt. hope it puts fertility all in perfect balance for you!


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: Nato its good to see you miss you when your not around. Potato cakes sound good now Im hungry what to eat!!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone....I can finally focus on things again so I plan a proper post this evening after work in reply to all that I've missed (which doesn't seem like much? I hope this thread isn't dying). I have my first accupuncture tonight, Hoping, so I will report and we can compare notes!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Yay allie and nato back on the same day. Enjoy your accupuncture I always found it really relaxing. Hope that your heads a lot better sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - are you back at work, all well with the concussion? 

I luckily didn't injure myself walking into the door (but I left a forehead print, ew) and had to check that no one saw..

Work is better today - I work in a lab, so the testing I had set up on Friday didn't work due to computer issues, set up more on Monday and had the same problem but now everything is tested and I just have to review it all.. (so I am sitting at the computer all day)


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny:hugs: I hope you catch your break soon! Its been a rough couple months for you:hugs:

Woohoo Nato's back! Its good to hear from you. I'm glad things are going well. Have fun at your meet up with Sugar:thumbup:

Thanks Bleu! The acupunture stuff is very interesting and I hope it helps me too.

Allie- I hope you are feeling better! I would love to compare notes after your appointment.


----------



## NatoPMT

my favourite funniest thing ever was when i gave my best friend my facial oil, she put it on and went to close the window and flew straight into it like a confused sparrow. The resulting face imprint has kept me amused since November 2004. If i try and relay what happened to someone, i cant stop laughing. When i first told john, he walked off i took that long to spit it out between hysterics. 

i didnt know youd buggered off allie. we are all copying hearty. must stop

cant wait to hear about the acupuncture. i hope all those kidneys start behaving themselves. (hoping, did she feel your pulse and look at your tongue? anything else?)

bo boop be bleu..... lets compare baked goods. you will win with french pain over irish potato cakes. i am onto a loser arent i.


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> my favourite funniest thing ever was when i gave my best friend my facial oil, she put it on and went to close the window and flew straight into it like a confused sparrow. The resulting face imprint has kept me amused since November 2004. If i try and relay what happened to someone, i cant stop laughing. When i first told john, he walked off i took that long to spit it out between hysterics.

LOL


----------



## LucyJ

> my favourite funniest thing ever was when i gave my best friend my facial oil, she put it on and went to close the window and flew straight into it like a confused sparrow. The resulting face imprint has kept me amused since November 2004. If i try and relay what happened to someone, i cant stop laughing. When i first told john, he walked off i took that long to spit it out between hysterics.
> 
> i didnt know youd buggered off allie. we are all copying hearty. must stop

:haha: that made me laugh I walked into a shop door once thought it was open it was a glass door with a clear handle smacked my head so hard I nearly passed out but was so embarrased walked round the shop going Im fine Im fine then went out and called steve to come get me as was seeing stars!!

Oh and you disappear and I'll hunt you down missy theres no escape!!

Edit: that sounds a lot more sinister than I meant it too. Love you xx


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> my favourite funniest thing ever was when i gave my best friend my facial oil, she put it on and went to close the window and flew straight into it like a confused sparrow. The resulting face imprint has kept me amused since November 2004. If i try and relay what happened to someone, i cant stop laughing. When i first told john, he walked off i took that long to spit it out between hysterics.
> 
> i didnt know youd buggered off allie. we are all copying hearty. must stop
> 
> cant wait to hear about the acupuncture. i hope all those kidneys start behaving themselves. (hoping, did she feel your pulse and look at your tongue? anything else?)
> 
> bo boop be bleu..... lets compare baked goods. you will win with french pain over irish potato cakes. i am onto a loser arent i.


That story is hilarious! I got a kick out of your's too Lucy.

Yeah, she said that I have little red bumps at the back of my tongue that indicate my kidney qi balance is off. I noticed these bumps a while back but just though everyone had them:dohh: Since the kidney is directly related to the reproductive organs she is focusing on that. I guess when the kidney balance is off it could result in multiple mcs because the uterus is "cold". She took my pulse (forgot to ask her about what it meant) and prescribed some herbs that helps with mcs. I go back on March 5th for my next appt. She couldn't do as much as she liked because of the possibility that I might be pregnant. Over all it was an awesome experience and very relaxing:thumbup:

EDIT: She also asked my if I had any fear of becoming pregnant because it can impact the kidney balance as well. I told her that I am always fearful that I may miscarry. She is going to work with me on this as well


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at "I'm fine, I'm fine"

Didn't hurt. 

Ooo at bumps. Shit. I have them too. They are quite big. Shit, shit shit shit. What if my uterus is cold and i have an mc 

shit shit i have a cold uterus. 

This is exactly why i didnt go back to the acupuncture bitch.

the pulse thing, i was told mine was very weak - theres 3 layers of where it can be felt (ie depth of pulse) and then the strength / type of pulse felt is used to diagnose too

i tell you now. if this pregnancy goes wrong and my uterus is cold, i am going to start spinning karate kicking stuff.


----------



## SMFirst

I thought every did have those tongue bumps..

And who wouldn't worry about a pregnancy?

Well I know acupuncture and naturopaths actually are very helpful a lot of the time...

Best of luck with future appts :)


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- please don't worry! I'm not sure is she based the kidney thing entirely off of the bumps at the back of my tongue. 

S&M- everyone does have bumps on their tongue but I have red bumps that are larger than the normal bumps at the very back of my tongue and they come a little farther than most. She could have also meant the appearance of the bumps? 

I don't know too much about acupuncture so I am just along for the ride and if it helps it helps. I am starting to read more on it so that I can ask the proper questions when I go in


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys!

Well i had another day from hell... Just when i was starting to relax and be happy with Hero i spoke with that loser endocrinologist again. The results from thevery extensive hormone tests rule out that there is something seriously wrong, however she still has high androgens. So i asked him what does that mean for her and what is the worst case scenario. Hes like " there may be issues with excess facial and body hair" Im like ok no biggie, have you seen me and my family? How about the general female population of greece??? Then he goes on to say, we will have to monitor how big her clitoris becomes... Im like what the fuck?????? What the hell are you talking about????? I asked why is this important? Will she have proper female functions? Are they worried she has ambiguous genatalia?? He had the nerve to tell me im overreacting and to stop worrying about the worst case scnario. I told him i want the tests and im going for a second opinion. I swear to god these docs will be the end of me...


----------



## Dazed

Oh wow Vicky. Start talking to your normal doc. He is a down right ass! I know she wasn't that premature, but I always thought premies had excess hair and it went away as they got older. I'm sure Hero is fine and just get a second opinion again.


----------



## jenny25

thanks for your support guys it means alot too me

you know this month i feel different maybe im looking into things differently but you know just before i fell pregnant with jamie my period was horrendous heavy heavy painfull yuk then i fell pregnant well my period that i had few weeks ago was the same who knows maybe im looking into things 
if i got a :) on cd 18 it was gone the same day it was a short surge so should i o that day or cd19? even though paul and i have had it rough lately our sex has changed not in how many times we do it but it feels bloody fantastic hahahaha xxx


----------



## sequeena

I've not posted for a while but I am a silent stalker still and I think you're all brilliant :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Jenny - I don't why but that happens when me and OH are stressed out...our alone time in incredible! Haha I say it's because it's a stress reliever and it's fun! Haha he is getting antsy to get back on the "booty wagon" but the idea of it is scaring the crap out of me


----------



## Megg33k

My life is a bit shit at the moment, but I wanted to say I'm alive. I don't know how often I'll be on for a bit. Just know I love you all.


----------



## VGibs

Yikes megg I hope everything is ok


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, congrats on a great scan! :hugs: I'm so happy for you guys. 

Susan, sorry your work week is stressful and you walked into a door! Glad you're okay. 

bleu, glad you're doing well, and sorry about the food aversions...but MS is a good thing.

Vicky, yay for the extra maternity leave, but wtf at Hero's endocrinologist??! That sounds so bizzarre...I would definitely quit seeing him if you can. He seems to have no bedside manner and no respect for the fact that you take seriously the stuff the he says. I mean he can't tell you that kind of crap, then tell you not to worry about your daughter. It sounds really random.

Sugar and Nato, have fun at your meetup. Oooh, I really wish I were going! Are you enjoying your holiday time Sugar? Glad to hear from you, Nato, and so happy all is well! Please keep us posted. Now that we've both returned we need to stay back. 

Megg, what's wrong? Did something else happen?

Jenny, I'm so sorry about Paul's uncle. I said a prayer for him. I'm really sorry you're going through this. On a happier not, glad you're having good :sex:. It's a good stress reliever for sure!

It looks like Mel's water is broken so we should have our 3rd Disco baby here soon!! :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Okay, I'm back from acupuncture ready to compare notes. I'm not sure how I feel about it. :shrug:

The man who saw me didn't take my pulse or look at my tongue (I do have those bumps, though....I think everyone does!). Should he have done those things? He laid me down and poked at my organs and tested my arm strength. 

He put a blood pressure cuff on my leg testing for some sort of calcium thing and asked for me to tell him when it hurt. Well, it did so I did and he said "Oh, dear." I asked if I failed it and he said "Yes, very badly." I asked what it meant and he told me calcium wasn't getting to my tissues. I asked if I should be worried and he told me no, but he'd talk to me about it at my follow up. He didn't prescribe anything or go over my exam, but told me he'd do it on my follow up.

Then he stuck some needles in my arms and feet and I fell asleep. It was definitely very relaxing. He didn't say what they were for, just 'general fertility.' I had a bit of blood when he took the needles out. Did you girls have that?

I'm going back next week for a follow up and another session. I'm going to ask more questions next time, I think. It WAS very relaxing but like you guys, Nato and Hoping, they said something was wrong with me!

Acupuncturists seem to like scare mongering.

Lucy, did you say you had a good experience with it?

I guess for now I'm kind of hopeful, a bit skeptical. When we talked at the beginning he didn't even seem to realize ovulating late was a problem as long as I ovulated. I was like, no, I need to ovulate before CD37!


----------



## SMFirst

jenny25 said:


> thanks for your support guys it means alot too me
> 
> you know this month i feel different maybe im looking into things differently but you know just before i fell pregnant with jamie my period was horrendous heavy heavy painfull yuk then i fell pregnant well my period that i had few weeks ago was the same who knows maybe im looking into things
> if i got a :) on cd 18 it was gone the same day it was a short surge so should i o that day or cd19? even though paul and i have had it rough lately our sex has changed not in how many times we do it but it feels bloody fantastic hahahaha xxx

It must be the stress relief :)


Megg - Hope all is ok :)

Allie - Sounds like your acupuncture guy doesn't have very good bedside manner, like Vicky's endocrin guy.. - why would he tel you you failed "very badly"... I think you are right - they do like to scare monger. My husband visited a naturopath and she said similar things, always waiting til next meeting to deal with things.. And when he asked direct questions she wouldn't give a proper answer so he stopped going. 

So definitely feel free to try out other acupuncturists, so you find one you like and that actual helps you...


----------



## Megg33k

I guess it was shitty to just say what I said and not elaborate. Let me quote myself.



Megg33k said:

> I just wanted to say I'm alive... and that's about all I can say for now. Things suddenly aren't going great at all. Despite a payment arrangement, my clinic is now demanding certain sums of money to be paid sooner or threatening to keep me from going back in cycle. And, my pap came back abnormal. She said its probably nothing... blahblah it can be over read... blahblah sometimes the lowered immune system in pregnancy can lend itself to an abnormal result even if everything is fine... blahblahblah. I have to go for further investigation on Tuesday.
> 
> I'm not looking for messages of hope or even a "keep your chin up"... I'm just saying I probably won't be on BnB much or at all for a bit. The thought of losing my chance of another cycle is like losing the baby all over again. I can't do this shit anymore.
> 
> Anyway, please know that I love you all. Thank you so much for all the support. I'll be back when I can.

And, I came back to say the rest.



Megg33k said:

> I know this is a poor display of taking time off... but it seemed unfair to leave it like I did.
> 
> I'm not out. I'm not saying I won't be cycling in April. I'm saying its not 100% anymore. But, I'm putting my faith in my amazing husband who thinks he can work something out with them. I think he made it sound more bleak than it is. Or, maybe I just took it that way because it felt like a kick in the teeth. Either way... I'm holding out hope that they'll realize the money they're looking for is a drop in the bucket compared to the tens of thousands of dollars my insurance has paid. Its nothing we can't handle paying... its just dependent on their "acceptable" time frame. He should know more tomorrow about how soon they require it to be paid in order to keep me in the April cycle. I mean, the charges just got posted about 10 days ago. Its a bit shit to act like we're stiffing them when we only just got the damn bill.
> 
> Anyway... Even when things suck, Kevin always saves me. He's my hero. He always makes it okay... always makes it work. I have no doubt that he'll do it again. In fact, I have enough faith in him that I started the BCP tonight. I believe in him. <3

I didn't mean to leave things the way I did. I'm just having a shit day...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

For those that haven't seen on facebook, msarkozi had her little boy!!!


----------



## vickyd

Megg sorry you have to go through this shit right now... I have aquired a new found disgust for all medical proffesionals and institutions. Fucking money grabbing *******s the lot of them. Im sure Kevin will make things right babe, you are so lucky to have eachother. I hope you feel better soon, you are always in my heart.

Allie i wouldnt let him scare you, fuck im adding naturopaths to my hit list now!

Im gonna get Alex to go to the maternity hospital and get all the tests they ran on Hero. I found a pediatric gyno clinic that state they also deal with neonatal endocrinology issues. Im hoping they firt of all do a better job at explaining things and put my mind at ease that there is nothing wrong with my baby.


----------



## Razcox

Yeah for Mel and her little lad, cant wait to see some pictures :)

Meg - I am sorry you are going through such a shitty time, I hate the fact they are being so money grabbing and seem to be forgetting what this is going to be doing to you both. Well Fuck um i say, swearing feels good!

Allie - That guys sounds like another turd, whats been going on here lately that there are so many of them about? Never been for this kind of thing so cant comment on the other stuff :hugs:

AFM - Got my appointments through for the hospital, i am going to see the gentics people on 7th March and the recurrent MC people on 18th March. So hopefully will have some more idea about things and where we go from here. Near OV (got a high today but it looks more like a peak to me) and we DTD on tuesday. Will make sure to send the troops in tonight and until i see a temp rise now. Also thanks to running round after the pups i have lost a fair bit of weight and got my BMI to 28 now :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- I'm sorry they freaked you out about Hero:hugs:I hope the new pediatric gyno can put your mind at ease.

Megg:hugs: sorry you are having such a crappy time. Hopefully they come to their senses and Kevin can work something out with them.

Allie- she didn't poke at my organs or test my arm strength:shrug: My first appointment I walked in blind so now I am trying to prepare myself so I can ask appropriate questions at my next appointment. When is your next one? 

Woohoo Mel!!! Congrats:D

AFM- :bfn:


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie: i dont know what a good and bad practitioner is in acupuncture, i am losing trust in the whole industry - not that i ever paid any money to them, but they definitely like to scared their patients from what i can see - do you remember whyme had a freak out after an appointment too? i dont like the fact they seem to want to scare you to get you to have treatment. 

megg: you really are having a shit time, its ok to flounce out without saying where you are going if you need to. The abnormal pap will be nothing, they can right themselves without treatment and i agree it could be as a result of your pregnancy. Still scary, and another thing thats there to worry about. 

I completely agree with Vic, money and medicine should not be linked at all. They have no right - insurance and medicine have no right to be linked either. Its fucking outrageous. I hope that they sort themselves out and that your treatment is in April. 

I saw the pic of Mel's baby on fb!!! wowee

Mel, youve done it!!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS*

Vic, I think getting a copy of Hero's results is an excellent idea. Those fuckwittards arent safe with those results, get them checked by someone you trust. I think i might have higher testosterone than most women - i have a deep voice and we did some tests at uni that suggested i think in a less oestrogen way than the 'typical' woman (whoever she might be). I think its a good thing to have <nods> (im not being flippant, i do believe there to be some advantages to the situation, but i know you are worried and hope that you get the right answers) 

Razzer, congrats on the weight loss! good luck this month, i hope them there swimmers get their skates on. Let us know how the appointments go wont ya

Hoping :hugs: im sorry for the boofn. Bloody hate those ******* boos.


----------



## LucyJ

Megg massive :hugs: sorry to hear your having such a crappy time hope you get it sorted with them gald you've got Kevin there looking after you. 

Hoping sorry about the Boofn.

Raz yay for chasing round puppies good luck with your appointment and with this month.

Allie I had accupuncture for my horrific periods didnt make a difference but I did find it very relaxing. I didnt have any of that done I had my pulse taken but that was about it. I think the problem is they all seem to do something different and if its an accupucturist who combines it with herbs there practice is different. My sil had a successfull accupuncture and the guy she saw was a fertility speciailist. The other problem is some of these people are just happy to take your money without making any progress, have to say the lady I saw never said much never really explained why she was doing what she was doing. 

Vicky I am so sorry fucking drs they have no idea I think getting a second opinion is a great idea sorry you've had to deal with all this. Hope you get some answers.

Big congratulations to Mel on the safe arrival of little Kash hope they are doing well.


----------



## SMFirst

Chiropractors are another that you have to watch out for in terms of money grubbing...

I saw one for shoulder/ back pain and he sorted that out practically the first visit (so yes they work) but then he said I should come back twice a week for months for maintenance.. eventually I couldn't afford it so I quit and my back has been fine since.. so I think they milk it for the money a little more than needed...

That said - a friend who is pregnant was having hip and back problems from very early on and she is going to a chiro regularly but only once every three weeks and it helps her each time she goes..


----------



## vickyd

Thanks guys! Today im feeling a bit calmer, i keep re-playing the doctors words that she is fine overall in my head so that i dont drive myself crazy. The good news is that she is steadily gaining weight and is quite active. 

A question for anyonne with dog experience! My Popi is showng absolutely no interest in the baby, i mean she only smelled her once and has since kept her distance. We are giving her extra cuddles so that she doesnt feel left out. She still is looking a bit distant, should i be doing something more to help her with the transition???


----------



## NatoPMT

have a bash at these vic, most articles on google seem to be about keeping your baby safe rather than being concerned about the dogs feelings. 

https://www.dogclub.co.uk/advice/babyanddog.php

https://www.suite101.com/content/introducing-your-dog-to-your-new-baby-a118671

https://www.ivillage.co.uk/introducing-your-dog-your-new-baby/81132

https://www.siriusdog.com/dog-new-baby.htm


----------



## vickyd

Nato ive actually read 3 of the 4 articles you attached lol! My dog is very welll trained and never really acts up. Obviously my first concern is of Hero's safety but i also want Popi to be happy. I guess i should be happy that she is not that interested in Hero as its really easy to go about my buisness in the house rather than be worried that Popi will be licking Heros face..


----------



## SMFirst

I guess there is a time period when the dog will get accustomed to the change - probably a little confused right now..

One thing that I read or heard was that whenever one parent returns home to the baby (after work or whatever), you should actually ignore the dog and greet the baby first, so that the dog learns that the baby is actually more important, so will be submissive when the baby is around.. But then afterward you go and greet the dog too..

of course now I can't remember where I heard that - it might have been the Dog Whisperer TV show...

Here's a link to his website but it doens't have a lot of detail: 
https://www.cesarsway.com/tips/yournewdog/introduce-your-dog-to-your-baby


----------



## vickyd

Susan in our case the dog is waiting at the front door so kinda hard to go past her without greeting her first lol!!!

So on another off topic ramble, i decided that since i have no boob juice i will start dieting to loose the ahem 40 pounds i gained in this pregnancy... Im thinking of joining weight watchers but really dont wanna spend money. Anyone done ww? is it worth the money or should i just tery and keep my portions small and eat healthy?


----------



## NatoPMT

i would be concerned about the dogs feelings too. i get upset by the assumption that animals don't have consciousness. Like koko the gorilla who told lies and insulted people. and the hippo that rescued a drowning gnu and my dog who used to be scared of my mum's hatstand (it looked like a disembodied head - why would a dog be scared of what she thought was a dead person if she was just operating on feed / survive / procreate instincts hmm hmm) 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepa...eest-stuck-on-rock-in-fast-flowing-river.html


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Susan in our case the dog is waiting at the front door so kinda hard to go past her without greeting her first lol!!!
> 
> So on another off topic ramble, i decided that since i have no boob juice i will start dieting to loose the ahem 40 pounds i gained in this pregnancy... Im thinking of joining weight watchers but really dont wanna spend money. Anyone done ww? is it worth the money or should i just tery and keep my portions small and eat healthy?

dont put any pressure on yourself just yet. i think you should wait until Hero lets you get a bit of sleep and see how things are at that point. Disturbed sleep makes weight loss harder and theres no point in flogging it - just eat well and it will come off gradually

my arse on the other hand, needs more help than weight watchers is capable of offering.


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Dogs are scared of the simplest things! Mine is scared of my suitcase, her feeding bowl when you set it on the floor, the fridge door and the rubbish bags! If i think about it ill remember a million things shes afraid of. Oh shes scared of a chiwawa (sp?) at the park, he tried to have his way with her once...it had an alarmingly large penis for his size...


----------



## NatoPMT

Husbands family dog, Lily, is scared of balls cos she got hit on the nose by one being thrown for her. 

shes scared of everything though. 

my dog, Nina, who was scared of the hatstand, man she freaked me out. I was on my own in the house with her and she was asleep on mum's bed. I hear her yelp and scramble out of mum's room, in a big flurry of scooby doo style running in mid air. I though there was someone in the house. 

i ran out into the landing, and she was growling and freaking out, so eventually i tried to get her back in mums room, and i realised she was looking at the hatstand. 

i have to admit, i put it on the floor next to the door of another room to play a trick on her, and she came trotting round the corner and came face to face with it, and jumped about 2 foot in the air. 

she then shot me a very accusing look.


----------



## heart tree

Hi lovelies, just a quick pop in to say hello. I haven't read back but saw Mel had her baby on FB. Congrats Mel!

Still in limbo about this surgery. My insurance won't cover it. The doctor's fees are $4600 and I'm waiting for a quote for the hospital fee. That could easily be $30 - $60,000. If that's the case, I can't afford it no matter what I do. I'm having a really hard time with it all. :cry:

I feel like everything is working against me. 

It's been good for me to take a B&B break and I will continue to do so. I miss you all tremendously though and have been grieving the loss of this community. I know that I have to do it for my own mental health though.

I started taking a yoga class and I'm going to start a meditation class. I forgot how much yoga helps me to get out of my brain. I started writing in a journal as well. My plan is to fight the looming depression with every tool I have. If I can't beat it organically, I'm going to try an anti-depressant. I refuse to go down without a fight. 

That's the update. I'll keep you posted about the surgery. Hope everyone is well.

xoxo


----------



## NatoPMT

oh hearty, am assuming you wont be back to see our responses, and Im not sure if i should intrude by facebooking you a message. that price is devastating. what an unbelievable blow. you are so missed x


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty that totally sucks about the cost I am so upset for you and fuck that your insurance wont cover it.

You are much missed but understand you need the time away know we love you and are thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hearty, that is so expensive!! Like Nato said a few pages back....money and your health should not mix. :( I understand the need for money in medicine in terms of innovation, quality, etc, but that it is a RIDICULOUS price for a hospital stay. I am so saddnened your insurance won't cover it. You are faced with some tough decisions, and you are in my thoughts. :hugs:

We really do miss you. I'm glad you're enjoying yoga and meditation. I've never heard of a class just for meditation...I like the sound of it. Journalling on paper...very organic and therapeutic I imagine. There's nothing wrong with trying an anti-depressent, either. I think I've personally reached the point where my anxiety is so bad I would benefit from one but I won't take one while TTC. I'm glad you're refusing to go down without a fight.

Please keep us informed as to what happens with your surgery. Take care, Hearty. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

love the scared dog stories:haha:

Hearty- I can't believe your insurance won't cover it:growlmad: I hate insurance companies!!! It sounds like you are doing everything you can to make your situation a little easier on yourself by doing yoga and meditating. We all miss you so much and I hope things get a little easier or at least more manageable:hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

*Hearttree*: This may be way out there but is there a possibility of leaving the US for surgery? I know it's possible and common for certain surgeries where going elsewhere would save money but not sure if it could be any surgery...

Journals are very cathartic, both in short and long term, and yoga is a great idea too (benefits body and mind and soul :) )

Best of luck.


----------



## SMFirst

I have been doing some google searching today and came up with a few things:

Did you know that a chemical in green tea interferes with absorption of folic acid? I don't know how much it interferes or if you can just take more folic acid to compensate but I was a little disappointed to read this..

On another topic, stemming from that google search I started looking more into folic acid in general and got on the topic of B-vitamins. I was taking them before, but then stopped after my MC. Now that I've done a little more reading I think I'll start them again (I was taking a B-50 complex)
Anyone else taking B vitamins?

Lastly I am still taking my Wild Salmon Fish Oil, and luckily that is something that is recommended across the board from what I've found. yay.


----------



## VGibs

SMFirst said:


> I have been doing some google searching today and came up with a few things:
> 
> Did you know that a chemical in green tea interferes with absorption of folic acid? I don't know how much it interferes or if you can just take more folic acid to compensate but I was a little disappointed to read this..
> 
> On another topic, stemming from that google search I started looking more into folic acid in general and got on the topic of B-vitamins. I was taking them before, but then stopped after my MC. Now that I've done a little more reading I think I'll start them again (I was taking a B-50 complex)
> Anyone else taking B vitamins?
> 
> Lastly I am still taking my Wild Salmon Fish Oil, and luckily that is something that is recommended across the board from what I've found. yay.

Taking more folic acid is one way of combatting the issue by green tea...B vitamins are ESSENTIAL I can not stress this enough! Lack of B 12 CAUSED my last misscarriage! I have to take B 12 injections every two weeks because my levels are so low.


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty - So sad that insurance doesn't cover it! :( That's BS!!! :hugs:

I wanted to report back and let you know that the clinic came to their sense and are letting me cycle. I thought it was wiser to go after the extra $20,000 the insurance company will happily pay them for another cycle, rather than focusing on the $1,500 I've owed them for a couple of weeks. I'd rather get $20,000... personally! And, I guess they would too! Good decision!


----------



## SMFirst

Megg- How clever of their business to leave you be and go for the big $$ :)

Vgibs - thanks for the info - do you know what an appropriate daily amount of B-12 would be - the B-50 complex contains 50mcg, but there are other specific pills that contain much more...

edit: Here's something I found on another forum (was referenced from a site that no longer exists it seems)

- Folic Acid (400mcg/day): Over and over again, women are told to take folic acid to help prevent birth defects, but did you know that you should start taking folic acid as soon as you start thinking about getting pregnant? In addition to helping prevent serious birth defects like spina bifida, it has also been shown to improve fertility. But it&#8217;s not just women who need to up their intake, men also need folic acid to maintain the quality and number of their sperm. Dark green leafy vegetables, like spinach and broccoli, are a great source of folic acid. 
- B6 (up to 50mg/day) and B12 (up to 50mcg/day): Along with folic acid, vitamins B6 and B12 help make up part of the B-complex family. All of these vitamins are essential to good reproductive health. B6 in particular has been shown to increase fertility in women, while B12 helps men with low sperm counts.


----------



## Megg33k

Any idea if I need 5 or 7 days of BCP to ensure a proper AF when I stop taking it? I'm on day 2 now... and I need to make sure I start soon, or I won't be in time for my cycle. Important shit... lol. I need to start no later than March 10.


----------



## Allie84

I don't know what the best dose it to take of the B Vits. I take a B6 and B12 vitamin every day- the B6 is 50 mg and the B12 is 250 mcg. I was doing a B50 complex but I had bright yellow pee all the time and the smell of the pills was disgusting. Hopefully just those two vitamins alone will help...although I've heard the complex helps them all work together. 

I know others have mentioned the folic acid concerns with green tea. How much green tea are you drinking? I imagine if it's a cup or two a day and you are taking a prenatal, your folic acid would be fine? Is it possible to take too much folic acid? If not, I suppose supplementing the prenatal with another folic acid supplement won't hurt?

I'm only drinking one cup of decaf green tea a day. Probably not enough to do any positive or negative effects. :shrug: I also can't find raspberry leaf tea anywhere here so I'm drinking Rasberry Zinger tea which is mainly hisbiscus with raspberry leaves as its last ingredient. So I'm rather lax on the tea front, maybe others will have better advice!

Vicky, I think it's really sweet you're taking your dog into account. I'm sure I'd be the same way! It appears you got some good advice on here and I bet both doggy and baby will be best of friends through the years. :) 

Hilarious stories about the dogs being scared of things. :rofl: Good times. And then the puppies are helping Raz lose weight...they're just all around good creatures.

Megg, that is AWESOME news about still being able to cycle!! I'm glad the clinic saw sense...I mean, geez. Good job getting that sorted out. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

great news about the April cycle Megg. What a relief

i have to be quick cos i apparently you have to be dressed in polite company and sugar is coming round today

the Folic acid: it might also reduce risk of Downs as well as NTD - green tea in 'large' quantities reduces its uptake. So have 2-3 cups a day CD1 to ov then if you like it and want to drink after ov, reduce to 1 cup a day max. If you take prenatals and dont go over those amounts, you will be fine

I think there are links to possible long term use issues with taking folic acid, but i wouldnt worry about it. they arent proven as causal and the benefits are much more important. Folic acid is water soluable so doesnt build up in the liver like oil soluable vitamins like A, D & E, but you can have too much, but its higher amounts than we are ever likely to take 

I am veggie so had my B12 tested and it was fine. Some people dont uptake B12 and need injections like Gibby

Allie - how are your symptoms these days? are you still getting the same stuff, any link to the meds discovered?


----------



## NatoPMT

:cake: 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

to....... Megg


:flower: 


:serenade: 


:fool: 


:loopy: 



:flasher: (special birthday treat)


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls:flower:

How are we all today?

Megg - thats amazing about the clinic im actually quiet annoyed that the fact they thought you guys were going to stiff them dont they realise the incredible heartache you just had plus the bill was only issued not long ago twats but good news hun as for the birth control im not one to ask as i dont really know much about it hun as i cant take it cause of blood clotting probs and mirgraines 

Nato- i hope you guys have a good day today im sorry i cant be with you because of the family stuff that is going on 

Hearty- hun i miss you loads im sorry your having a hard time just now i really hope you get somewhere with the surgery i know its hard to deal with if you need to talk please feel free to msg me here on on fb

Allie - how is the depression treating you hun with the nerves ? i have been a sufferer since i was 17 from depression and anxiety can i recommend a anti depressant that is great for anxiety and that does not affect fertility proxotine i was on that up until i was 8 weeks pregnant with jamie it really done lots for me it took me years to find the right tablet and it was my skating coach who told me about it cause at the time it was the panic attacks that were making me depressed more than anything 

hello love and hugs to everyone else

AFM - well not much to report im either 3-4dpo i had a short surge on cd18 so it was either cd18 or 19 i ovulated ive been feeling well different this time around i dont know if its cause my last af really cleared me out it was that bad. i woke up today feeling really stuffy and congested and been having alot of pinching and heavy feelings i had a dream last night that i contacted the mw from the fetal med unit to try get a prescription for the meds i need when im pregnant i dont know what that means. talking about that when i was at the hospital the other day while john was at his worst i bumped into my fetal med consultant and i have not seen her since the day i had to take that tablet you know it was so nice to see her she actually stopped to talk to me and see how i was doing paul and i went around the dept see the two mw that helped us to thank them personally for everything that they have done for us so it was good seeing them and it was the first time feeling fine being their. i have my scan a week on monday from the fertility clinic to check my bits and insides and i should have af that day or the day after as i cant actually pin point ov you know. so can anyone help shed light on my whacky dream ? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> :cake:
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
> 
> to....... Megg
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> :serenade:
> 
> 
> :fool:
> 
> 
> :loopy:
> 
> 
> 
> :flasher: (special birthday treat)

You never cease to make me smile... All you girls! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Happy Birthday Megg :cake: and yay to the clinic coming to there senses. :hugs:

Virginia I have regular B12 injections as well been having them since 2004 when I was diagnosed with pernicious anemia I had initial course of them every two weeks and now have them every 12weeks (dont think it was a factor in my mc's as its been controlled for a while).

Nato and Sugar hope you have a fantastic time today I am so gutted Im not there going to miss you guys :cry: stupid steve having to work and my dad. Hopefully we can do it again another time.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy Birthday Megg! :hi:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty we all miss u loads....I wish there was something i could say or do to make things right for you...

Meggles happy birthday!!!!!!! Hurrah on the sorting out the clinic mess!!!

I dont remember what else ive read....


----------



## Round2

Hi Everyone.....been away on training this week. I've been reading, but no time to post.

Happy Birthday Megg!! I hope you have a wonderful day! So glad you're still on target for an X-mas baby!!

SM, that's lots of info! My doctor recommends taking 5mg of folic acid each day after you have a loss. I have to get mine prescribed as prenatals don't contain enough. I'm working my second cup of green tea of the day. I really need to find one of those tea balls though, I keep getting green leaves stuck in my teeth!!

Vicky, I was so mad reading what you doctors said to you about Hero. You have enough to worry about right now, they should not be filling your head with ridiculous remote possiblities. Oh and by the way, I've never tried WW, but I heard that doing pilates after being pregnant is the best way to get your stomach back into shape. 

Nato, so happy you are back. Even happier to hear that everything is going well. It's stressful when you preggo's go AWOL!!

AFM, not much is going on. I've been waking up at weird hours and keep forgetting to take my temps, so my chart is pretty useless this month. OV is coming up next week so I'm going in blind. Feels so weird, people can get pregnant without knowing their temperature, right??


----------



## vickyd

Round i never took my temp and i got pregnant quite easily all three times. Ive never had such discipline to get up and temp!

Today i took my Popi and went for a 2 km walk, ive also heard that pilates is a good way to to get back in shape after pregnancy. My gym doesnt offer pilates (its a curves gym) so ill have to pay another gym which i cant really afford right now...


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry ladies - I haven't caught up proper was a bit depressed yesterday and bedridden as well. Feeling more myself and optimistic again.

*Megg* - what a rollercoaster ride but glad they finally realized their folly of holding out for a couple of thousand when they could have $20000 much sooner...silly folks! I for one hate both insurance and the crazy amounts demanded for procedures and then the threats made to get those amounts...they chased me to France. And I could go on and on...but suffice to say just glad they saw the light and yipee for husbands who go to bat for us!

*ALSO HAPPY HAPPY BDAY!!!! *

*Hearty* - You probably won't see this (maybe you will be silently lurking:winkwink:) but that amount is so unfair and what are insurance companies for but for times like these when we need a procedure and we can't afford all of it. Makes me so mad how they are happy to take all or our money but hate to give any of it away for legitimate purposes. Having a baby in my mind and taking care of our womanly organs is majorly legitimate. :hugs:

*Sugar* and *Nato* - do tell how your lovely lunch went!

*Round2* - Many many many people around the world get pregnant and don't know their temps. :hugs: Anyways temps only tell you your O after the fact and not before so for me it was just a way to make sure I was Oing regularly. 

*Vickyd*- Why are these docs making you worry for no reason all the time...grrrr...doctors, insurance companies...grrrr...sounds like we need to send the dogs after them (as long as they don't get scared). Glad you are going your own way with this one to get a 2nd opinion. Yipee for Hero growing!

*Allie* - it's true green tea can leach some folic acid away so definitely have green tea separately from your vitamins (like have green tea in the morning and your vitamins at night). Also I'm not completely sure but I think the decaffeinating process might take away some of the benefits that you are looking for from green tea (*Nato*???Google queen???). 

Bisous to you all :kiss: Sorry I can't remember everything - the chatting has gone up a lot in the last days! :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGG:cake:!!! I am so happy the clinic came to their senses! I bet it is a load off your mind.

Allie- I didn't like the way my vitamin B complex tasted either so I switched to the delicious gummy version:thumbup: I got them at the Vitamin Shoppe if you are interested. 

Round2- maybe not temping will make it a less stressful cycle:thumbup: And if you do start temping again you still have a week before O.

Nato and Sugar- have fun at your lunch!


----------



## VGibs

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGGY POOH!!!!!!

Okay ladies....I dont know if anyone can suggest soemthing here. After my last MC I started temp'ing. My chart was the biggest mess in the whole world...some people said it was because I had just had a MC and some other folks said my temps were weird because I have chronic low body temp...have had it since I was a child...turns out my temps were whacky because I had gotten pregnant with Marie-Eve right after my MC. So now that I have had her...I really really dont want to go back on birth control because it messes with breastmilk and it gives me VERY bad side effects. So I was considering temp'ing for birth control reasons.....will this work ya think?


----------



## Allie84

Gibs, I believe that's called the 'rythmn method' and it IS a form of natural birth control, practiced by lots of Catholics, I believe. If you are really good at charting and are also breast feeding I bet it will be effective, but if your temps are always wacky that might make it a bit harder. Do you have regular cycles? If so, you can always temp and avoid BDing any time leading up to ov and then wait for FF to confirm ov before BDing. Or you can use condoms, which is what I always did because I also didn't like BCPs. 

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MEGG!!!! :cake: :bunny: Another year older, another year wiser. :hugs:

bleu, you were bedridden? Glad you're feeling better. :hugs:

Vicky, I really don't like pilates....it hurts! I much prefer yoga. But pilates hurt my abs so I suppose its probably effective for baby weight. As for WW, I did for a few months a year or so ago and lost 15 lbs in 2 months, so it definitely works, but I just didn't have the dedication to put all of the work that goes in to tracking every single thing I eat online once I hit the 15 lb lost. If you are feeling really dedicated, I say go for it because it works, but I also think walking Popi and just watching what you eat will work and you shouldn't feel in a rush. I know you look just beautiful! :hugs:

Hi Round! I know people get pregnant without temping. It can be done. :rofl: Good luck!!! It might even improve your chances. 

Jenny, thanks for the suggestion. I will look up the med! Good luck in the 2ww. I think that you feel different is a good sign. FX. :dust:

Sugar and Nato, have a great time today! I wish I were there with you!

Lucy, how have you been feeling? Are we going to get a bump pic at some point? :)

Nato, you asked how I've been feeling. My anxiety has been much better this week. I've been back at work all week and I've had moments of feeling weird--still a bit dizzy at times, my head still hurts intermittently-but no panic attacks. :happydance: I've not left the house very much for fun, though. :( Yesterday we went out for dinner and I ended up taking Xanax! I hope I'm not becoming agorophobic.


----------



## grandbleu

I'm agoraphobic *Allie* :winkwink: unless I'm pretending not to be shy :argh:

I was exaggerating slightly (poetic license???:winkwink:) I was "bedridden" till midday both because of stomach issues and not wanting to face the day. I am much better today thanks! I had a super interview that invigorated me...I think I just need to get out and live life a bit more...we're in a house on a hill (hermitlike) and the town is a bit faraway.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar has just left, had a lovely time, good fun and everything. i totally forgot she's a geordie. Shes a little sweetheart and bought me some lovely white roses which are sitting proudly on my dining table. Shes a bit mental too, which always goes down well with me. 

Luce and Jen, missed you both. Mone...i will come and find you. 

Gibby, absolutely, my friend temps for birth control, its effectively the rhythm method isnt it? (which apparently isnt about making sexy to music). Talking about contraception is very confusing. Not used to that

Roundy!! hello lovely, good to see you back. I once heard a rumour that someone, once upon a time, got pregnant without temps, but i think it was about 2 thousand years ago in biblical times. You might have the next messiah this month. Oo imagine that. 

Hoping.....gummy vitamins? Im interested. I did used to like haliborange. Hmm. haliborange. 

Allie and Bleu - The decaff green tea still works (i think) but the chemicals in decaff process arent good. Stick to good quality green tea and just keep the number of cups down. Theres only about 50mg in green tea - and also its the tannins that cause folic acid issues 

bleuby doo, the whole coloured name in the post thing really works. I saw my name, and reacted, quick as a flash. 

Jen: Hope things arent getting too on to you. That consultant sounds lovely, how nice of them to stop and see howyou are - but this must be bringing back some difficult memories for you too. The dream might be anything sweetie, it might just be cos you are spending time in the hospital, or that you are thinking a lot about TTC, i would love to say its prophetic but we wont know for another week or so if it is...fingers crossed

Vic, ahh and haha at 'my popi' - don't go for something you can't afford to lose weight, losing more money than weight isnt good.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Gibs, I believe that's called the 'rythmn method' and it IS a form of natural birth control, practiced by lots of Catholics, I believe.

Oh..i SEE

my friend who temps is Italian. She must be catholic. Cos shes italian like.


----------



## NatoPMT

grandbleu said:


> I was "bedridden" till midday both because of stomach issues and not wanting to face the day.

:rofl:

you are such a little mischief maker


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Nato, you asked how I've been feeling. My anxiety has been much better this week. I've been back at work all week and I've had moments of feeling weird--still a bit dizzy at times, my head still hurts intermittently-but no panic attacks. :happydance: I've not left the house very much for fun, though. :( Yesterday we went out for dinner and I ended up taking Xanax! I hope I'm not becoming agorophobic.

i wish you had been here too

im glad things arent as chaotic - do you still think its the meds or are just not sure? If it is anxiety, then maybe being back at work, in a routine and having to function is helping in a cognitive fashion? 

Sweetie, you CAN leave the house and be ok, you are going to work and you have proved you can function. It doesn't make the needing xanax any less valid, cos thats how you felt at that moment, but you can do it


----------



## LucyJ

Hey Allie Im feeling good today although tired I had a bit of a wobble yesterday have a slight eye infection and worried it would hurt the baby my dr said its just on the skin so wont do any harm and as I had panic I order a dopplar which arrived today :happydance: wasnt expecting it till monday and I have just found the babys heartbeat wow it was amazing and so reassuring but Im going to be good good and not get obbessive about it or at least that is the plan.

I will definitely do a bump pic for you soon may have to wait till sunday/monday just packing at the mo as going to my mum and dads tonight its my mums birthday sunday so we're taking her for a meal. 

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh thats great news about a new doppler addiction Luce, you and yogibear will have lots to discuss



ps i am gonna tell you before Sugar does. I picked a spot at lunch and then announced what i had done 

it just happened.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - :rofl:

*Lucy* - gosh I wouldn't even know how those things work. are they expensive or can you find good budget ones? Must be pretty cool. I can hardly work a cell phone...I'm sure this would be over my head. :winkwink: - bring on the bump!

*Allie* - I've taken xanax before (usually before teacher/parent day or a blind date in the past) I think it's totally fine. You've been through a whole bunch of stuff lately - if it helps you take the edge off then go for it.

*PS.* they just called and EEK they offered me the job!!! Somebody wants me!!! So I have to reply by Monday 12pm but my other interview for another job that I like is at 10:30 - talk about cutting it close plus I'm going to have to put pressure on them during the interview. I'm really happy though because I've been in such a sad funk lately...


----------



## NatoPMT

yeay yeay yeay 

*CONGRATULATIONS*


well bloody done matey!! you go get the other in the bag too


dance dance dance dance


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:



You so clever, bleu

(ps whats the job)


----------



## grandbleu

Well - it's not my ideal one and there could be some issues with me being pregnant as it's 40 hours and physical moving on your feet all day. It's working at an organic clothing shop - sales lady (pregnant:wacko:) and apparently it's very busy especially in the summer. The boss lady is from Liverpool and super cool...the interview was held over fries just to give you an idea and I really like her and her whole sort of everybody gets along and also there is room to move up in the company etc. 

The other one is bilingual secretary (so much more sedentary) and only parttime in the mornings which is sort of better for me since I would like to perhaps take on some private students in the afternoon for English. The circumstances would be better - less tiring and not so much on the feet and flexibility to do my English teaching but the staff may not be as fun and cool (it's a luxury business in Monaco so snottiness may rule which I don't like) but I want to keep an open mind and see for myself on Monday. 

Decisions decisions....

PS. Why am I now paranoid my new bosses may be discoers??? <looks over shoulder>


----------



## Allie84

Lucy I suppose I can wait a few more days for a bump pic. Just happy one is coming! :happydance:

bleu, CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: When it rains, it pours. You will probably have TWO jobs to choose from come Monday. What kind of work do you do? Sorry if you've already said and I just forgot. That's great news! Haha, I've totally had 'bedridden' days like that...in your case I assume it's MS starting up! Glad you're feeling better today. Yeah, I'm so torn about taking Xanax. I've taken half of a pill nearly every day the past 2 weeks and it's only prescribed 'as needed' so I'm worried I'm going to become addicted. But then I tell myself I'm taking it because it works and I do actually need it, so I'm using it correctly...and it's the lowest dose possible (.25 mg). I just feel bad for some reason. My Drs. are always making it sound like taking it is abusing drugs.

:rofl: @ Nato and her spot! Happy you and Sugar had a good time! So Sugar speaks like Cheryl Cole? Fun. Thank you for the pep talk. :hugs: The only med I am on other than xanax is for my thyroid and I don't think it's making me feel this way...I'm thinking it's residual from my ear infection and concussion. The Drs. told me both will linger in conjunction with the other. 

Well, now that I'm talking about myself I might as well share my potentially exciting news. I might have a new job!!! A friend hooked me up with the company she is contracted through...and it's an 'analyst' position, which can mean anything, but in this case it's researching and compling data for various companies and writing short reports for them. I could work from home and get paid to WRITE! :happydance: It's so exciting I can barely contain myself...but I haven't gotten the job yet, am still in the application stages, but got past the CV review and on to the paperwork...the only hiccup with getting it would be leaving my current position before the school year is up. I don't think the school will like that too much as my only other immediate colleague just quit last week. I feel really guilty thinking about leaving too, but I have to put my own career ahead of feeling guilty about leaving, I suppose.


----------



## VGibs

(which apparently isnt about making sexy to music). 

BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *deep breath* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ya the rythmn method has one problem...her name is miss Marie-Eve Christina LOL Not really though because we conceived her in the front of a F 150 and had nowhere for the "stuff" to go but...*ahem* in the who who. *why do i feel as though who who and stuff are part of a very bad porno movie* haha I always know when I an OV'ing because I get...friendly with OH. If I have to hold off on being friendly with Mister he will feel pretty bummed out LOL 


ps Nato dear I am supposed to get some more deets on my proposed trip to Manchester here in the next few weeks! So YA HOO


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - I'm supposed to be a teacher but these positions are unrelated but needed for money and my own sanity - CONGRATS!!!! on the job opportunity. Keep us updated...passing to stage 2 is always awesome.


----------



## Allie84

bleu, ignore me above; you just explained about the two jobs. Decisions, decisions indeed! Both seem to have many plusses. The clothing job would be guarenteed full time and it sounds like you'd make some friends and have room for promotion...the secretarial job sounds more pregnancy friendly as you said and you DO want to do English teaching...hmmm. I guess it will become more clear to you on Monday. Good luck at your 2nd interview!!! :) Can I just say I'm so impressed with your bilingual-ness?


----------



## Allie84

VGibs said:


> (which apparently isnt about making sexy to music).
> 
> BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *deep breath* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ya the rythmn method has one problem...her name is miss Marie-Eve Christina LOL Not really though because we conceived her in the front of a F 150 and had nowhere for the "stuff" to go but...*ahem* in the who who. *why do i feel as though who who and stuff are part of a very bad porno movie* haha I always know when I an OV'ing because I get...friendly with OH. If I have to hold off on being friendly with Mister he will feel pretty bummed out LOL
> 
> 
> ps Nato dear I am supposed to get some more deets on my proposed trip to Manchester here in the next few weeks! So YA HOO

What is an F 150? I had no idea Marie-Eve wasn't planned!!!! Well if the rythmn method has failed you in the past and you can't resist DH come ov time, I would deffo suggest condoms!


----------



## grandbleu

I second the condoms just in case - there is a brand that is SUPER SUPER thin promise! (One super sensations - actually super sensitive - 1st one on the list https://www.onecondoms.com/choose/index.htm ...even OH said that he hardly felt it and he was being honest)


----------



## VGibs

Allie - haha F 150...big ford truck. Ya Marie-Eve was supposed to be a month later as I was told to wait a month until we "tried" again...I think nato and Megg were around for my surprise BFP...I was on the list for testers in June and BAM I got my surprise BFP in May....I was an original disco gal believe it or not LOL Now the only issue with condoms is...well Oh seems to "deflate" every time one comes close....he HATES them and the mere idea of strapping one of those puppies on makes him...loose his mojo *haha poor Ian if he knew I was discussing this online he would deflate FOREVER*


----------



## VGibs

grandbleu said:


> I second the condoms just in case - there is a brand that is SUPER SUPER thin promise! (One super sensations or something...even OH said that he hardly felt it and he was being honest)

OOH WOW.......lemme know what brand that is!


----------



## grandbleu

Just put the link up for you to see - I think it's an American brand but I got mine from drugstore.com which probably ships to Canada or maybe you have a sister site like that? Hope he doesn't discover this thread! :haha: We don't want permanent deflation.


----------



## VGibs

Merci bleu....I just found it online hehehehe Now I shall be ready when the who who heals!


----------



## VGibs

Allie - Thansk for the add! ps Your hubby is a BABE!


----------



## Allie84

Aww thanks haha. I just looked through your album of Marie-Eve and you have a beautiful family. :)


----------



## VGibs

Awwwww thanks lady


----------



## SMFirst

Well it took my three tries to read though all the posts and sort out what's going on (glad the chatter is back though!) - I like using the colors for names..

*Grandbleu*- That's great you have potentially two job options. I would guess that the secretary one might be better for you but hopefully you will get be able to make a definite decision after the interview. It might be a bit dicey, but I wonder if you could just say yes to the organic job now, and then if you change your mind you could say something's come up (I've actually done that twice in my life now both were the right decision)..

*Nato+Sugar* - That's cool your meetup was fun - so that was the first you've met in person? But Sugar is just visiting London at the moment?

*Round* - Glad to "see" you again. I don't temp either and hopefully will avoid it (I'm too lazy and inconsistent - though I do take my vitamins.)

*Allie* - That's cool about your potential job too! Sounds great. stay at home..ahhh. My husband dealt with a bit of agoraphobia for a couple of years (starting right after we got together which worried me) - he was perfectly fine at home and work, but couldn't walk outside, certainly not near tall buildings, couldn't eat out a restaurants, couldn't drive over bridges and generally avoided social situations. He struggled and struggled but when it got to the point where he didn't feel comfortable driving he went on a med called Cipralex (it's anti-depressant and anti-anxiety). He's not 100% back to normal but he has never regretted going on it.. The only thing is, it's ok for men to take it when TTC but probably not for women.. But there's another med his doctor mentioned called Buspirone that might be worth looking into.

*Vgibs* - That's a fun conception story to share with your daughter when she's older :) I guess condoms are simplest option but maybe talk to a pharmacist (aren't there female-condom things?)

*Megg* - Sorry I didn't actually know that it's your birthday but I will copy everyone else and say Happy Birthday!!


AFM- My pee is fluorescent from starting the B-vitamins again - But it's kinda something that makes me laugh inwardly :) I drink two cups of green tea plus two cups of decaf black tea each day so I should cut back but I won't stress over the tea-folic acid interactions..


----------



## hoping:)

Bleu- Congrats on the job offer! I was wondering the same as S&M- can you accept now and decline later if the secretary job comes through? 

Allie- yay for another job propect! Good luck! It sounds like something you really want to do:D

vGibs- you could always try the withdrawl method and use instead cups as a back up method. My OH hates condoms as well so before we were actively ttc we used the withdrawl method and it worked for almost 3 years! this along with the rythm method may work:thumbup:

Can someone take a look at my chart? Currently I have O marked for cd12 but it changes to cd 14 if I put the positive opk in that I got on cd 13 (also had a positive on cd 12). I think cd 12 make more sense... what do you all think?


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Hoping* and *S&M* - I really appreciate your input...the thing is this woman who interviewed was so cool and honest and open with me. I think I'll wait till Monday after my other interview to see if I even like the other place and then make the call. I am such a bad liar...I really suck at it and if this boss hadn't been so nice and open with me I might not feel as guilty but I actually like her as a person I just can't bring myself to lie to her. 

*S&M* - Cool fluorescent pee!

Taking look at your chart *Hoping*.


----------



## grandbleu

CD12 or CD13 in my humble charting opinion...I don't know OPKs too well and don't know why you would have 2 positives in a row but I still think CD12 or 13 really make sense.


----------



## SMFirst

grandbleu said:


> Thanks *Hoping* and *S&M* - I really appreciate your input...the thing is this woman who interviewed was so cool and honest and open with me. I think I'll wait till Monday after my other interview to see if I even like the other place and then make the call. I am such a bad liar...I really suck at it and if this boss hadn't been so nice and open with me I might not feel as guilty but I actually like her as a person I just can't bring myself to lie to her.
> 
> *S&M* - Cool fluorescent pee!
> 
> Taking look at your chart *Hoping*.

Well I think these days a lot of companies put emphasis on hiring based on fit of personality even more than qualifications, so perhaps the same should go for the person looking for a job - go with the place you feel most comfortable, the best fit, and liking the interviewer is a good start! Did you tell her you are pregnant? Will you tell the other place?

*Hoping* - sorry I don't know anything about OPKs :(


----------



## LucyJ

Bleu and Allie good luck with the jobs so exicting for you both. Bleu I got my dopplar new from ebay for £23 so not bad and it was dead easy to use.

Nato and Sugar glad you had a fun time today.


----------



## jenny25

hoping i think its right where you are at the moment but sometimes people do have long surges before ov every cycle is different like for mine i had a :) on cd 18 in the am and it was neg by 4pm so i could either ov that night or the next day which i am still thinking about 

got some good news my uncle john opened his eyes tonight since being induced into a coma on tuesday and he also moved his hands he is slowly starting to come around :D:D:D:D but he is still a very sick man :( xx


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Jenny and Bleu- I normally get 2 positive opks and thought FF was nuts when it put crosshairs on cd 14 because normal O temp for me is mid 96s- mid 97s and cd 14'd temp is 97.9! I am testing tomorrow and am hoping for a BFP this cycle! My temps have never been this high so I hope it is a good sign. FX

Jenny- I am so happy your uncle is starting to come around. I pray he keeps up the progress:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you so much hun it does mean alot too me , your like me my pre ov temp its always below 98 and after ov for me is always above 98 at the moment im having a heavy type feeling its rather weird wooo hoo test day next thus for me xxx


----------



## hoping:)

^^good luck for next Thursday!!! I know you were saying that you felt different this cycle so I hope this is it for you:D


----------



## jenny25

who knows hun im not going to get my hopes up but it feels like the same cycle as i got pregnant with jamie but yet it could all be in my head xxx
good luck too you hunny xxx


----------



## SMFirst

Jenny - glad your uncle is doing better. Hope things turn out ok.

So I just had an interesting meeting with one of my managers at work - she sits with her back to a big window in her office, and because it is so sunny out here, I spent 30 minutes looking into a glaring white background. I was trying hard not to squint and sneeze while she was discussing things.
Not very comfortable. When I left the office I actually was seeing little spots.. Now I'm counting down the minutes til I leave for the weekend!!


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, it looks and sounds like from your OPKs it was probably late on CD13 or CD14 because your LH will quit surging BEFORE you ov. Do you check your CP? That usually helps me pin point it better but I'm still always doubting myself. :wacko: Good luck testing!

Oh Jenny, that's great news about your uncle. I really hope he pulls through. Good luck testing next week. :hugs:

Lucy, I'm happy you're enjoying your doppler. That's not expensive at all! Is it pretty easy to find baby's HB? 

SM, that's too bad, ouch. Didn't your boss notice?!

Thanks for the well wishes for this job. :happydance: I really hope I get it. It also pays double...yes, double...what I'm making right now per hour. It doesn't offer insurance or vacation days or holiday pay like my current job, but the pay makes up for it and we can switch insurance to Alex's....I'm trying not to get my hopes but but they're getting up.


----------



## Jaymes

Allie - I hope you get the JOB!

Honestly I didn't catch up this time. 10+ pages seemed to daunting for me at the moment. 

Has anyone ever heard of developing an irregular heartbeat? My Dr didn't seem too concerned, but I also have not gained any weight in a month, I actually was down 1 lb since my last visit, and my heart is continually skipping beats. It is kind of freaking me out, but everything I read online says it can be totally normal, or fatal... so I stepped back from Dr Google. There is more to the story if anyone wants to look into my journal.
I have a very busy day today, so will try to catch up better later...


----------



## Round2

Hi Jaymes,

I know someone who is pregnant right now and experienced the exact same thing. She went to a cardiologist and they said it was perfectly normal durring pregnancy to develop irregular heartbeats. They said as soon as she gives birth, everything would go back to normal and that the heart palpatations would have no affect on the baby.

As for the weight thing, I think it's common to stop gaining or even loosing towards the end. As long as your fundal height is increasing, I think it's okay. I can see why you're worried though, I would be too.

Good luck, I hope everything is okay for you.


----------



## jenny25

yep hun i have a heart murmur it only really effects me when im not well hun dont worry about it xxx


----------



## SMFirst

Allie84 said:


> Hoping, it looks and sounds like from your OPKs it was probably late on CD13 or CD14 because your LH will quit surging BEFORE you ov. Do you check your CP? That usually helps me pin point it better but I'm still always doubting myself. :wacko: Good luck testing!
> 
> Oh Jenny, that's great news about your uncle. I really hope he pulls through. Good luck testing next week. :hugs:
> 
> Lucy, I'm happy you're enjoying your doppler. That's not expensive at all! Is it pretty easy to find baby's HB?
> 
> SM, that's too bad, ouch. Didn't your boss notice?!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for this job. :happydance: I really hope I get it. It also pays double...yes, double...what I'm making right now per hour. It doesn't offer insurance or vacation days or holiday pay like my current job, but the pay makes up for it and we can switch insurance to Alex's....I'm trying not to get my hopes but but they're getting up.

I guess she didn't notice (I would hope she's not evil and let me suffer intentionally)

Well the job situation sounds good for you - when will you find out?


----------



## Allie84

I'll find out in a week or two. They don't interview--I have to do online orientation on Wednesday and read a lot of literature and then write 5 or 6 test reports. They take me on board based on my writing of those reports. 

Jaymes, don't worry about it at all. I have been getting TONS of skipping beats all the time, and went to a cardiologist about a month ago about it. He said he even gets them, and it's totally normal. I asked about getting them all the time--I had 40 in one day and went to the ER-and he said it was normal. He also warned me that when I get pregnant I can expect them to get worse!!! They freak me out enough already! But I wouldn't worry. :hugs:


Well, I'm in a good mood about the job but also because I got a High on my monitor today. :happydance: CD18...this is way earlier than last month! It's similar to my soy cycles, so I hope I ov earlier. I also lost 2 more lbs...not much but I'll take it. 

How is everyone this weekend?


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for the input Allie. I've had a few cycles where I've had positive opks after o so I just assumed that it was just my LH falling. 

Jaymes- I've never had experience with irregular heart beats but it sounds like the girls on here are giving you good advice and plus your doctor doesn't seem concerned so I hope that eases your mind a little bit:flower:

I tested with 2 internet cheapies today. The 1st 2 pics are FMU and the 2nd 2 are from later in the day. I thought I would post them and get your opinions:thumbup:
Edit: I just used a digital test... you can see the out come in my avatar:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







0226110932a.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 17









0226110943a.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 24









0226110944a.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 14









0226110944b.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## grandbleu

OH MY GOSH!!! 

:dust: *CONGRATULATIONS!* :dust:​
Healthy and Happy 9 months *Hoping*!


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Bleu! I'm so excited:D Today is also the 2nd anniversary of my 1st loss so I am over the moon to get a positive on this day.

Its funny because all month I have been praying for God to give me a sign and he did! On the 16th I had to attend CPR training and the trainer randomly used me to demonstrate techniques to use on a pregnant woman. Last week I had 3 voice mails from my insurance company. When I called them back they congratulated me on expecting! I was so confused and told them they had it wrong. Then yesterday I was at work doing a report and when I was ready to send it I was asked to type in the phrase presented on the screen. Normally the phrases are things like Q756KL or a random word but it asked me to type the words "I'm pregnant". As soon as I saw that I just busted out laughing. I had to do a screen shot and bring it home to my hubby because I knew he wouldn't believe me:haha:


----------



## Round2

Ya, congrats hoping!!


----------



## msarkozi

I kinda skimmed through pages, but there is too much to catch up on......

thanks for the congratulations. Just to let you know we are home and doing well. It's hard to find time to get on a computer so far though, and when I do, it's for short periods of time. 

Virginia - about the birth control, my doctor gave me a prescription for the bcp again which I am to wait a month before taking. He said it's the only bcp you can take while breastfeeding. So if you did actually want bcp, it can be done, but it needs to be this certain pill. It's not a regular pill, and you take it every single day and then you get your period whenever, and it can be a long time before you even get it again. 

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

OMG CONGRATS Hoping!!!! :hugs:

Was this your first cycle on Clomid?! And how many months have you been trying?! I know it's been awhile and you are seeing a FS. What were your symptoms?

I'm so happy and excited for you. :happydance: 

I just love all of the signs you were getting!! That's awesome. :) It truly was meant to be this cycle.

ETA :hugs: and massive congrats again, Mel!!! :happydance: I just read your birth story but I'm too tired to comment accurately and will tomorrow. :)


----------



## SMFirst

Congrats Hoping - Hope to hear all the details :) (Don't go awol like some people... hehe)


----------



## vickyd

Congratz Hoping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How is everyone this weekend?? my sinuses have been acting up again so all weekend ive been feeling like a zombie.. The really annoying part is when im feeding Hero i sneeze a million times and snot keeps running down my face! I then yell for Alex to bring the tissues and to wipe my face!!! I wonder if we'll ever have sex again after all the attractive things ive been doing lately..
I watched black swan last night, talk about fucked up! Did anyone else get the impression that there was something going on between mother and daughter??? Or am i the only one with a sick mind???


----------



## jenny25

congrats honey im so fricking chuffed for you xxxx

well not that im symptom spotting so far my body is giving me this :

congestion
migraines
sore boobes 
mild cramps that come and go
very very very ( light spotting on tissue unusual for me)
tearful watching dont tell the bride
woke up 3x during the night too pee
and gassy

i swear my body is very weird ! xx


----------



## hoping:)

Allie84 said:


> OMG CONGRATS Hoping!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Was this your first cycle on Clomid?! And how many months have you been trying?! I know it's been awhile and you are seeing a FS. What were your symptoms?
> 
> I'm so happy and excited for you. :happydance:
> 
> I just love all of the signs you were getting!! That's awesome. :) It truly was meant to be this cycle.
> 
> ETA :hugs: and massive congrats again, Mel!!! :happydance: I just read your birth story but I'm too tired to comment accurately and will tomorrow. :)

Thanks girls:D

Yep this was my 1st cycle of clomid but I have taken it before. I got pregnant with twins my very 1st round over the summer and then in Sept I got pregnant on the 2nd round (all have been 50mg). This is the 4th month we've been trying after the last mc but 24 months all together:wacko:

Here are my symptoms for this cycle: 
1dpo- my uterus and back felt super achy, bloated, irratible, frequent urination in pm, trouble sleeping. I also started having mild panic attacks which pretty much felt like I couldn't catch my breath. 
2dpo- achy bbs, irritable, backache, cramps, mild heatburn, mild anxiety
3dpo- achy bbs, irritable, backache, pale yellow creamy cm. I also had a pinching/sharp pulsating pain above my my left ovary and at the front left side of my uterus. 
4dpo- dreamed I was lactating. achy bbs, mild heart burn and two episodes of nausea- felt like my stomach was empty and someone was squeezing it. 
5dpo- sore bbs, mild nausea in am, headache, back ache, heartburn and mild diarrhea in am
6dpo- nausea, tender bbs. mild diarrhea in am
7dpo- same
8dpo- same w/ mild af cramps. also gassy
9dpo- achy bbs, queasy, mild heartburn, dizzines. I also had pale yellow creamy cm and sharp jabs on the left side of my uterus. 
10dpo- same w/ headache. congested and I notices my cervix was big and round.
11 dpo- on and off achy bbs, very nauseous in am, frequent urination, lower back ache. I also had pale yellow cm. 

Since them I've just been super thirsty and peeing like every half hour. I've also been very sleepy and still have the occasional queasy feeling and sharp shooting pain in my bbs- which also feel a lot fuller!

Jenny- I had a lot of the same symptoms as you! FX. the light spotting sounds promising... maybe implantation??


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun i super tired today urgh but not going to test until friday/sat i also had the runs but that was one episode today the creases in my armpits hurt too like i have been carrying heavy bags xx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! :wohoo: CONGRATS, Amber!!! :hugs:

Congrats on your gorgeous boy, Mel!!! :yipee:


----------



## Allie84

Hi Megg! :wave: How are you? :hugs:

Jenny, FX with all of those symptoms! Especially the spotting; that's a great sign.

Hoping, thanks for sharing. I always like to know which symptoms actually seem to lead to a BFP. It seems Clomid really does the trick for you! Did your doc monitor you via scans when you took it? The Drs. here won't give it to me unless I enroll in a program that involves an HSG, SA for DH, and lots of ulstrasounds throughout the Clomid/Letrazole cycle. You make it seem very appealing, though. :) :hugs:

Vicky, your post made me LOL. :) Alex is such a gem...I'm sure all of our DHs will do the same for us and then forget about how gross we can be once they're horny again. :haha: Actually Alex probably feels very loving towards you, seeing you with his baby. :) How is Hero doing this weekend? Are we going to get some more pics? I hope you feel better soon.

AFM, I don't know how religious or spiritual anyone here is and don't want to offend, but I feel good because I was back at church today for the first time in the month I've been sick. The bishop gave me a blessing of healing and comfort and annointed me with oil. This is the first time since TTC I've been given a blessing so hopefully it will help me with conceiving! [-o&lt;


----------



## vickyd

Allie i dont think it matters what anyone else believes, the fact that going to church and receiving the blessing has helped you is wonderful! Here in Greece people are very spiritual and i know some women who swear they got pregnant after receiving blessings or visiting churches where supposdly miracles have been performed. I hope that the blessing does help you while ttc!

Its carnival here in Greece. i wish hero was older so that i could dress her up and hit the streets! I love Carnival! Next year for sure! Other than that im just chilling at home...


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Vicky. :hugs:

Ooh, carnival. Is it a big deal there like it is in Brazil? It sounds like so much fun. Yes, next year Hero will be at a really adorable age to dress up and take out. Btw, I was thinking of you a lot last week because in one of the classes I work in we are reading the Oddessey by Homer lol!


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Hoping congrats so happy for you!!

Mel hows your little one doing? It must be lovely to be home going to check your journal now.

Vicky Im sure Alex still wants you snot and all!! Carnival sounds fun.

Allie I think thats lovely receiving a blessing at church I was meant to go this morning but didnt wake up in time damn as wanted to go with dad as we go to the church were steve and I got married but still not sleeping to great at night. As for the dopplar first couple of times it took me a while but seem to have the hang of it with steves help it helps finding mine first then I can tell the difference took it home with me so mum and dad could hear the babys heartbeat which was so lovely. Im back home now have had a great time at my Mum and Dads and my mum had a lovely birthday my brother arrived this morning as a surprise, we went for a meal (had the most gorgeous roast followed by strawberries, yum) which mum didnt know anything about and I had made a cake as a surprise which they bought out while everyone had coffee well apart from me. Tierd and hungry now but its been good.


----------



## vickyd

Yeah Carnival is a big deal, we have a huge parade in the city of Patras and there are smaller ones all over the country. Obviously its not as grande as in Rio but were pretty proud of our parades!

Luce glad to hear that youre enjoying the doppler rather than letting it rule your life. I never seriously considered getting one as i was 100% sure i would become obsessed!


----------



## jenny25

my boobs really hurt:cry::cry::cry: why is my body doing this surley its too early or my mind is playing tricks on me x


----------



## VGibs

Jenny - my boobs got sore almost 7 days after we conceived...I had myself convinced I had cancer because I just misscarried 3 weeks before that


----------



## Dazed

Massive CONGRATS Hoping!


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats Hoping!!! wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:

Allie - that is great, and I hope that it brings you some good luck this month! 

Vicky - hope Hero is doing well! 

Lucy - Kash is doing really good. I'm trying to watch for signs of jaundice, but it's so hard to tell. I think the nurse will be coming over tomorrow, so I will know if he does have it or not. But he seems to be happy and healthy. He is quite the mommy suck as well, and I love it! :) How is the pregnancy going? It's going to take me a bit to catch up on journals, so please forgive me! 

Megg - hope you are doing well, and happy belated birthday! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Is it possible to ov on the same day if you have a short LH surge if you had a positive in the morning and neg in the late afternoon x


----------



## msarkozi

yes ovulation can happen in the same day


----------



## jenny25

you know i was never sure cause i had a really short surge so it just made me wonder tho my cervical position was the same as the day before iv not temped so i cant tell when exact so im just going based on cd18 :) x


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hi Megg! :wave: How are you? :hugs:
> 
> Jenny, FX with all of those symptoms! Especially the spotting; that's a great sign.
> 
> Hoping, thanks for sharing. I always like to know which symptoms actually seem to lead to a BFP. It seems Clomid really does the trick for you! Did your doc monitor you via scans when you took it? The Drs. here won't give it to me unless I enroll in a program that involves an HSG, SA for DH, and lots of ulstrasounds throughout the Clomid/Letrazole cycle. You make it seem very appealing, though. :) :hugs:
> 
> Vicky, your post made me LOL. :) Alex is such a gem...I'm sure all of our DHs will do the same for us and then forget about how gross we can be once they're horny again. :haha: Actually Alex probably feels very loving towards you, seeing you with his baby. :) How is Hero doing this weekend? Are we going to get some more pics? I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> AFM, I don't know how religious or spiritual anyone here is and don't want to offend, but I feel good because I was back at church today for the first time in the month I've been sick. The bishop gave me a blessing of healing and comfort and annointed me with oil. This is the first time since TTC I've been given a blessing so hopefully it will help me with conceiving! [-o&lt;

Not religious or spiritual at all... but I'm NEVER offended by anyone else believing what they like and expressing it (unless their beliefs are hurtful to others). I think its great you were blessed and annointed!!! I hope it works for ya! :kiss:



jenny25 said:


> my boobs really hurt:cry::cry::cry: why is my body doing this surley its too early or my mind is playing tricks on me x

Mine too... but I'm assuming its the BCP, in my case... I dunno... :hugs:

AFM... I'm confused... I put my own crosshairs in on my FF chart and I've had a few odd things... Someone suggested in my journal that I could be preggo if I actually ovulated. I hadn't even considered it, tbh. So, now I'm wondering what might be going on. I don't care either way, but I'll feel like a tool for taking BCP if I am. I can't afford not to take it for the last few doses though... The chances seem very slim of pregnancy... I don't even know for sure that I ovulated. Grrr.... I sort of wish I still hadn't considered the even remote possibility!


----------



## SMFirst

So confusing Megg :( If by chance you are pregnant right now the BCP won't hurt...


I actually logged in here to say a similar thing myself:

This morning I had some light brown spotting, so I figured my first AF since my MC had arrived...

But it hasn't started in earnest yet, so then I started thinking hmmm what if it's implantation bleeding. I wouldn't know what to think about that so I am assuming it's not..

But, back calculating, we DTD twice - Feb 9 and 12 - and that would be at just the right time had we actually been trying... (my DH thought it weird that I recorded that but of course I did!) 

Will update (when AF starts)...


----------



## jenny25

awww megg i dont know what to say hun please please try and not beat yourself up about it hun i know you will get your:bfp very soon i know it maybe hard to hear and i know you want it sooner than later hun i am in the same boat i just want that too xxx

i just realised boots have bogof on frer's so i think i will go up too boots once i dropped aarron off at school thank god he is back whoop whoop lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I've been told several times that the BCP won't hurt anything regardless... So, I'm no longer going to worry about it. I'll investigate what's going on if I don't see AF when I stop my pills. I expect I will though. I'm in total acceptance of needing ICSI to conceive. And, I'm totally okay with that. So, whatever will be will be!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi kids. How are you all. 

Gibby - have you got those details yet? Gimme

Allie 


*CONGRATULATIONS*

possibly... on your new job too!! i like to get carried away on new job potentials and get my congrats in early

S&M, yes to my knowledge, we were the first disco meet up (unless everyone is meeting up secretly behind my back). I love fluro wee too. I am particularly enamoured with pink beetroot wee too

OH. MY. GOD. i just went to check hopings chart to see if there was an ov day change and look what i found....BFP!!!!!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS*

:dance::dance::dance::dance:

BFP, BFP wont you dance along with me

brilliant news!!! we are bump buddies after all!!! 

Im too excited to read any more. I have to post this and go straight to the last page to get involved in the excitement


----------



## NatoPMT

reeled myself in and went back to catch up

Jen, hope Paul's uncle is better very soon. And that bfp appears too - my key symptom was tiredness. Eyes crossed

Jaymes - how are you? Fatal vs normal sounds like the sort of google search i get involved in - hope youre feeling ok

Round, hope youre gearing up for the Big Push at CD12. 

twit twoo Allie, ov at CD18? get you and your regulating cycles....eyes crossed this is your month. Lets hope the blessing / ov combo does the trick

*"Normally the phrases are things like Q756KL or a random word but it asked me to type the words "I'm pregnant"*

:rofl:

ace!!! how funny is that. 

Mel - how are you getting on? Kash is just gorgeous 

Gibby i am loving the new pics of Marie-Eve on fb too - totally cute

Megg: what are the chart weirdies that have you questioning things? whatever will be will be (lets hope its a babybe)

I am very excited by all this possible / actual bfp action, now S&M is in on the act - we just need Round to get some symptoms in a few days now too


----------



## hoping:)

Allie84 said:


> .
> 
> Hoping, thanks for sharing. I always like to know which symptoms actually seem to lead to a BFP. It seems Clomid really does the trick for you! Did your doc monitor you via scans when you took it? The Drs. here won't give it to me unless I enroll in a program that involves an HSG, SA for DH, and lots of ulstrasounds throughout the Clomid/Letrazole cycle. You make it seem very appealing, though. :) :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I don't know how religious or spiritual anyone here is and don't want to offend, but I feel good because I was back at church today for the first time in the month I've been sick. The bishop gave me a blessing of healing and comfort and annointed me with oil. This is the first time since TTC I've been given a blessing so hopefully it will help me with conceiving! [-o&lt;

Yep! I love clomid and I don't really get intense side effects:thumbup: Nope- the prescription was given to me by my regular OBGYN and it was for 6 months so I could refill whenever I wanted. I guess because it was only 50mg they weren't worried about monitoring. We did have an SA before the prescription but I believe she would have still given it to me without it. About being spiritual/religious I just have to say that I couldn't have survived the last 2 years without my faith. I really hope the blessing will help:thumbup:

Megg- I think you are doing the right thing by not worrying:hugs: 

S&M- FX the brown spotting is implantation!

Thanks Nato! I am thrilled to be your bump buddy:D


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping, i have a cousin called Dylan in Colorado. Do you know him.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Massive congrats on your BFP hoping, H&H 9 months to you and bubba.

Now give me 2 hours to catch up on the rest of you.xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

whats going down with you Dazed. You tell us.


----------



## Round2

Megg, I think you've got the right idea. If you get preggo au natural...then so be it. But in the meantime keep thinking about the December babies that you're going to have. It's funny, I always picture you with twins. I think it's because I have a neightbour who looks like you, went through some losses, IVF, then had twins.

Allie, I think it's lovely that you got a blessing from the Bishop. I'm sort of religously confused myself, so I don't practise any one relgion. But I do think that if religion brings you comfort and makes you feel hopeful, then it's a wondeful thing to have. You know if it works, you might have a bunch of Disco Girls coming to visit you and your Bishop!!

SM, that's sooo exciting! I got brown spotting with my last BFP.

Nato, the 'push' has been on since CD8 and will continue until CD 18. I'm a little OCD that way!!

AFM, I'm trying to get my 'round' ass to the gym. I have zero motivation lately, despite downloading a bunch new songs and buying myself a new work-out outfit. I'm out of strategies. Can somebody please come to Canada and drag me out of my chair? Thanks.


----------



## NatoPMT

if i come all the way to canada, i will need a sit down myself. i will wrestle you for the last seat on the sofa. I am stronger than i look. 

are you doing smep then? eyes crossed for a smebfp. <pleasepleaseplease>


----------



## SMFirst

Round - it's tough to get motivate to work out for sure - I used to work out all the time, then went through a lull of several years of not doing anything and just now am getting back into it. This time of year is tough too (I wanted to go for a run on the weekend but it snowed here!)

My biggest advice is to start out really really slowly - like do a light exercise for 15- 20 min the first day, then you won't be sore and will actually feel like doing it again the next day or every other day. Then gradually build up when you start feeling stronger.


AFM - AF just got in, we are sharing a cup of tea just now, considering whether she'll make frequent visits in the coming months or maybe just one or two ;)


----------



## grandbleu

I'm jumping on the need to exercise band wagon with you *Round*...I'm a sloth right now and like *S&M *I used to really be fit...I think her advice is awesome start off slowly and add more and more as the weeks go by.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- the only Dylan I know goes to school in Fort Collins...

Good for those of you getting fit:thumbup: I am the opposite right now and just don't feel like doing anything... just putting the dishes away yesterday was challenging:haha: I plan to take it easy and just do some meditation over the next few weeks.

So this morning I've had a bit of brown spotting on and off. No cramps but I do have an achy lower back. I'm not too worried because brown usually means "old blood" and all of my mcs started off with red so I am remaining optimistic:thumbup: Nato, I think you said you had brown spotting early on? I called my doc today and they want me in for a blood test so I will mention it to them just in case.


----------



## Dazed

Hi Nato - Not much going on with me. cd11, had come cramping and side pain so hoping O is right around the corner this month and not another long cycle. I joined FF, but talked myself out of temping so I'm just really using it to track my cycle. I really want to be your bump buddy, so listen up eggies and DO YOUR JOB. I'll have to give the spermies a pep-talk later tonight.
Personally, had a shite weekend. Had a baby shower for my cousin Saturday which was OK, didn't sulk so its an improvement on my part, but yesterday was actually the worst. My friend and co-worker pasted away and I found out yesterday. Slowly pulling myself together.

Enough about me - hows baby nato?


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> if i come all the way to canada, i will need a sit down myself. i will wrestle you for the last seat on the sofa. I am stronger than i look.
> 
> are you doing smep then? eyes crossed for a smebfp. <pleasepleaseplease>

Oh come on! Come all the way to canada just to visit us! I am going all the way to England to see you! hahaha


----------



## Round2

Hoping, that's totally normal. Good for you, for not freaking out. It's so hard to listen to yourself sometimes. Glad your getting some blood work done, that will put your mind at rest.

Blue, Nato - you're allowed to be lazy!! My next BFP I am parking my round butt down the sofa for the 9 months and I will NOT feel guilty!!

SM, sorry about AF. My prediction is that this will be you last one for a very long time!!!

Nato, I'm doing sort-of SMEP. We started every other day at CD8. We're going to do it everyday now till next Sunday!! I know, OCD. Luckily my hubby is too. I'm not one of those women who have to hide my OV days from him. He wants to know exactly when I ovulate so that we can make our BD plans for the week. Not very romantic, but hopefully it gets the job done!!

I just got back from the gym. I did a 30 minutes of cardio. I always get in a pilates or yoga class each week. It's just the cardio that I hate. But now that I did it, I feel good. I WILL go back tomorrow. I WILL go back tomorrow. I WILL go back tomorrow.


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks round:hugs: I did another hpt this morning and it was darker so that is a good sign.

Good luck w/ SMEP- thats what we did this cycle and I like it because you cover all your bases.


----------



## Round2

Hoping, I've been meaning to ask you. Are you taking anything for your Prothrombin gene? I have that too, but mine is hetrozyganeous. My doc is going to give me blood thinners next time I'm preggo, but I had to beg for them.


----------



## SMFirst

grandbleu - with pregnancy, on one hand you just want to relax but on the other it's good to stay healthy and get some exercise... It's a good excuse to force your OH to go for walks :) how are you feeling pregnancy-wise?

Hoping - I also had brown spotting at the beginning of my pregnancy. Like you say, old blood isn't much to worry about..

Dazed - so sorry for your loss of your friend :( Take time to grieve

Round - good for you!! That's also good your DH is into the planning. 

With the details I have told my husband in the last couple of months (including last night with discussing AF arriving), there's not too much romance happening most of the time! I make vague suggestions on days when we should DTD but try not to be too strict..


----------



## cazza22

Awwwww congratulations Hoping huny that's fab news babe u must be thrilled, take it easy ok chick xxxxx

jenny ur symptoms sound very promising gorgeous FX'd for u this us ur month 

meggles I really hope that's what the crosshairs does mean n ur BFP is round the corner sweet, I don't understand FF as u know but going off what u wrote it sounds so promising. I'm praying for u Hun xxxx

mel kash is a total stunner babe I'm so happy for u n gord xxxx

vgibs could your avatar be any cuter? Eerrmm nope!!! Gorgeous x

:wave: allie, luce, sugar, bleu, hearts, nato, dazed n every other lovely derailer in here lov u all xxxx

ps only 5 more sleeps till we find out the flavour of our LO were so excited :happydance: mwah


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping, yes i did, that sent me into a tail spin but it was fine - i had cramping and brown cm which has completely tailed off. I still am getting the odd day of 'fizzy' cramps, and i have a killer backache tonight which is new. And something i am eyeing suspiciously. I am sure you have absolutely nowt to worry about. Im sure of it. I dont know where my cousin goes to school. Think hes about 20 now. I have never met him, i just saw him on a family tree once. I have no idea when that was, so he might be aged anything from 16 to 40. 

Dazed, oh, im so sorry to hear that. Massive hug bebe, what a terrible time for you. You dont have to be totally together and if you feel like a meltdown, we are here for you. 

I am giving the swimmers a stern talking to as well, psychically. There's plenty of time for bump buddies yet. Hope this is your month. 

Gibby, you are blackmail mamma. 

Round, romance has no place in TTC. Its about OCD, teeth gritting and timing. Everyone knows that

S&M - show the witch the door in a few days, tell her she can stay temporarily this month, but next month she has to grow up, stand on her own 2 feet and find herself somewhere else to stay. You have to be firm or she will take advantage 

Bleu. Just taking about exercise makes me want to crack open the lindt. Maybe we could go for a brisk walk round Hyde Park in summer. Assuming it last 3 mins, with a 20 min snooze afterwards


----------



## LucyJ

Megg :hugs:

Im going to join in the need to exercise Ive been a right lazy cow in this pregnancy but plan to start be a bit more active going to start swimming and once Im past 20 weeks going to do a active birth and yoga course

Caz so exicting how you feeling? 

Nato how are you feeling?

Hoping I had brown spotting with this pregnancy from about 6 weeks till 11 weeks so your right not to worry about it Im sure all is fine.

Sorry I cant remember what else I read brain not working today have had a horrid headache all day


----------



## VGibs

Cazza - Ya isnt it??? She was sleeping and i THOUGHT IT WOULD BE A CUTE PIC! I hate caps lock...and Im too lazy to re-type...*sigh*


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky about the dopplar steve has taken it away from me so I can only do it when he is here and to stop me being obessive. I asked if I could do it today just to check and he said no but I can at the weekend or if I have a bad wobble he's so sensible and keeps me with one foot in sanity always have one foot in the crazy but he stops me having both feet there!


----------



## hoping:)

Round2 said:


> Hoping, I've been meaning to ask you. Are you taking anything for your Prothrombin gene? I have that too, but mine is hetrozyganeous. My doc is going to give me blood thinners next time I'm preggo, but I had to beg for them.

Right now I am just on a baby aspirin and fish oil. I am heterozygous also. With my 3rd & 4th pregnancie they put me on blood thinners (lovenox) but it still ended in mc. My FS will not be putting me on them since I am hetero. 



NatoPMT said:


> Hoping, yes i did, that sent me into a tail spin but it was fine - i had cramping and brown cm which has completely tailed off. I still am getting the odd day of 'fizzy' cramps, and i have a killer backache tonight which is new. And something i am eyeing suspiciously. I am sure you have absolutely nowt to worry about. Im sure of it. I dont know where my cousin goes to school. Think hes about 20 now. I have never met him, i just saw him on a family tree once. I have no idea when that was, so he might be aged anything from 16 to 40.

I've had killer back pain for the last couple of days too! The dylan I know has the last name Fox and will be 21...


----------



## cazza22

Luce I'm doing good babe my back has been giving me a bit of pain for the last few weeks & my feet keep swelling but to be honest that's just nit picking coz i am thouroughly enjoying being pregnant :thumbup:. My MS has been coming n going quite a lot recently which is strange but I'm very used to throwing up now so it's all good 
we cannot wait to know if were a hamburger or a hotdog but as u know I've always said I think were on team blue :winkwink: I'll be sure to post some piccies on Sunday. Can't believe I only a week left in 2nd trimester then I head over to 3rd tri aaarrgghhh!!! It's scary how quick time is flying now scary/exciting xxx

how r u feeling sweet?? Xxxx

vgibs her tiny little hands are just scrumptious  xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg: what are the chart weirdies that have you questioning things? whatever will be will be (lets hope its a babybe)

Well... There's nothing all that strange on my chart that's making me question things... but FF didn't pick up the CH's on its own. I had to manually put them in. I still swear its due to the high temps from before my HCG had gone down though.

The weird stuff is just things that are very similar to the last time I was pregnant. And, they aren't things that my BCP usually cause. Like... I almost always listen to Glee music in the car, and I've started crying at some of the songs the last 2 days. I've had some light nausea in the evenings. Last night, I fell asleep much earlier than normal, despite having a nap in the afternoon... and I only slept 5.5 hours. I haven't had that sleep pattern since before the MC. Then, I started falling asleep while sitting upright and watching TV today and ended up taking a fairly long nap... and I'm still tired.

Trust me... I'm not symptom spotting... These are things I could NOT ignore. Its very strange for me. And, even stranger... After someone suggested that they could be pregnancy symptoms... I looked at my IVF symptom spotting and they're showing up on the same DPO's as they did then. Just leaves me to wonder a bit if there's something to it.



Round2 said:


> Megg, I think you've got the right idea. If you get preggo au natural...then so be it. But in the meantime keep thinking about the December babies that you're going to have. It's funny, I always picture you with twins. I think it's because I have a neightbour who looks like you, went through some losses, IVF, then had twins.
> 
> Allie, I think it's lovely that you got a blessing from the Bishop. I'm sort of religously confused myself, so I don't practise any one relgion. But I do think that if religion brings you comfort and makes you feel hopeful, then it's a wondeful thing to have. You know if it works, you might have a bunch of Disco Girls coming to visit you and your Bishop!!
> 
> SM, that's sooo exciting! I got brown spotting with my last BFP.
> 
> Nato, the 'push' has been on since CD8 and will continue until CD 18. I'm a little OCD that way!!
> 
> AFM, I'm trying to get my 'round' ass to the gym. I have zero motivation lately, despite downloading a bunch new songs and buying myself a new work-out outfit. I'm out of strategies. Can somebody please come to Canada and drag me out of my chair? Thanks.

I actually see myself with twins too. I have for years and years. Its not even "wishful thinking"... I think 1 would be much easier/better to start with... but I have a feeling I'll have twins. So, its not just you.



VGibs said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> if i come all the way to canada, i will need a sit down myself. i will wrestle you for the last seat on the sofa. I am stronger than i look.
> 
> are you doing smep then? eyes crossed for a smebfp. <pleasepleaseplease>
> 
> Oh come on! Come all the way to canada just to visit us! I am going all the way to England to see you! hahahaClick to expand...

I have a Canadian boy (grown man LOL) who has been begging me to come to Canada for years... London, Ontario (to be exact)! I don't think Kevin would approve though!



cazza22 said:


> Awwwww congratulations Hoping huny that's fab news babe u must be thrilled, take it easy ok chick xxxxx
> 
> jenny ur symptoms sound very promising gorgeous FX'd for u this us ur month
> 
> meggles I really hope that's what the crosshairs does mean n ur BFP is round the corner sweet, I don't understand FF as u know but going off what u wrote it sounds so promising. I'm praying for u Hun xxxx
> 
> mel kash is a total stunner babe I'm so happy for u n gord xxxx
> 
> vgibs could your avatar be any cuter? Eerrmm nope!!! Gorgeous x
> 
> :wave: allie, luce, sugar, bleu, hearts, nato, dazed n every other lovely derailer in here lov u all xxxx
> 
> ps only 5 more sleeps till we find out the flavour of our LO were so excited :happydance: mwah

I planned to come find you today just to find out if you knew the flavor yet... Glad you posted! :)


----------



## cazza22

Love u meggles :hugs: xxxx I'll let u know the flavour on Saturday babes I promise  xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

just wanted to pop in with my hcg #- 120:happydance:


----------



## VGibs

LucyJ said:


> Vicky about the dopplar steve has taken it away from me so I can only do it when he is here and to stop me being obessive. I asked if I could do it today just to check and he said no but I can at the weekend or if I have a bad wobble he's so sensible and keeps me with one foot in sanity always have one foot in the crazy but he stops me having both feet there!

My OH took my doppler too...so I bought another one hehehe And I kept it hidden until about a week before she was born.


----------



## Round2

Megg, wow! You're chart looks beautiful. Are you thinking about POASing anytime soon?? Please, please???

Hoping, yay! I think those numbers sound great for this early. You're off to a great start.

Lucy, your hubby sounds so great. If I ever get beyond 12 weeks I'll have to invest in one too. Then my hubby would have to hide from me.

Cazza, can't wait to hear what you're having.

AFM, quick question. What is more reliable for predicting OV - BBT or OPK's. My BBT went way up today, but my OPK's are just starting to get dark - I should have a positive today. I was suspicious of early OV last month, now I'm starting to believe it. Oh how I miss my perfect pre-miscarriage charts. They were so beautiful and easy to interpret!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I think bbt is more accurate than opk's ever dreamed of being, hun. Its too easy to miss a surge with opk's.

I don't know what to think of my chart. I mean, I've actually made sure to do it right each day... Same time, all that. But the consensus in my journal is not to get my hopes up. Personally, I find it funny to be told not to get my hopes up... Of all the things I can be accused of, no one can ever accuse me of hoping I'll ever find happiness or have something good happen. So, its laughable to think I would ever get my hopes up. I sort of wish someone thought it was worth being hopeful. I have enough hopelessness in my life already, ya know?

But, yes... My chart is sort of gorgeous right now. I'm only testing if AF doesn't show in 3-5 days. I'm sure she probably will. I've not exactly had the best of luck ttc naturally... Ir doesn't take a journal full of stalkers to remind me. Hell, I'm not even the one who mentioned the possibility of pregnancy in my journal. It just feels a bit weird having everyone so convinced its impossible on a website that's usually so riddled with hope, even when its usually false hope. I can't figure why everyone seems so sure this time... Even if I think they're right.


----------



## Dazed

Megg :hugs: I don't even know what to say to that :cry: I know how you feel, but I just wish you would at least entertain the thought of hope in atleast happiness in life. I have become such a pessimist since my mc, and it actually kills me to see you so depressed. If it wasn't for you and your hope for eveyone else, I would have left BnB by now. Hell, I'm not even sure why I am still here to be honest with you. I think its just to support you and a few others who have actually supported me along this crappy journey and I want to be here to support you and the others as well. If you can't hold hope for yourself, at least know that I hold it for you and believe that good things happen to those who deserve it, like you! Know that I am here for you if you need to talk, and if (probably when) I disappear, you can find me on FB (Lisa Moore, Portsmouth VA).


----------



## grandbleu

I think it's worth being HOPEFUL! *Megg* - your chart does indeed look spectacular. I'll hold onto the hope torch with you :flower:

*Dazed*:hugs: - Holding onto hope for you too hon...sorry your journey has been rough.


----------



## Megg33k

Ah, girls... This isn't even the depressed version of me. This is the normal version being a bit more honest. The depressed version is even less cheery. Life has taught me that things don't go my way. And the last mc really brought that truth home.

I'm not looking for people to fill me with false hope... But, I guess I'd rather hear "ya never know, stranger things have happened" then "don't get your hopes up, its just the bcp"... Ya know? 

I know everything is probably down to the bcp. I'm not stupid. All I did was mention how its affecting me in a totally different way this time. And explaining that prompted someone to mention that it could be pregnancy related. I didn't even let it cross my mind until she mentioned it. But now I feel like anything I say sounds like symptom spotting and makes me look crazy. 

Its not intentional that the things I feel are similar to pregnancy symptoms. I'm not looking for them. But every time I post something now, someone has to explain how "that can happen with bcp" and whatnot. Mind you, I never say that what I'm feeling isn't bcp related... I've only said that its not my usual reaction to the pills. There's a difference.

I guess I'm fed up of being told I'm probably not pregnant when I never said I thought I was. One person mentioned it, and suddenly it feels like it was my idea or something. Its a bit frustrating.

I'm honestly not holding out hope for this cycle. I don't even know 100% if I ovulated. It was just nice for someone to think it was possible. :(


----------



## Dazed

I know how you feel, thats why I never bother to tell anyone how I feel in my TWW's. I've had everything from twinges to nausea. I'm the type that won't bother to think someone is preggo for the fact that they might not be and I don't want to help cause a BFN hope crash. Besides, hope doesn't come from symptoms, it comes from the willingness to let it happen if it should.
I think you and I should go take a walk in the park, vent and relax.


----------



## Round2

Megg, I'm really sorry you're feeling this way. You're so well loved on this site, I think sometimes you get inundated with people's opinions. The women on here just love you and want to protect you. Most people would rather not get their hopes up, then deal with disappointment. I'm sorry if I triggered some negative feelings by mentioning your chart. I just don't think there is any reason why it's not a possiblity. You've conceived naturally before, you had sex on all the right days and it looks like you ovulated. Plus there's always the rumor that you're more fertile after a miscarriage (doesn't apply to me though)!!


----------



## vickyd

Megg from one pessimist to another: Stranger things HAVE HAPPENED...
Even though you cant see yourself in a happily ever after scenario, it will happen! Not because good things happen to good people, NOPE but because you actively chase the dream. You dont sit on your ass waiting for the good to come to you, you make bloody sure that you get it. It might take tme, you might and probably will have to deal with alot of shit before it happens but you will make sure you get your dream. Never forget youre a fighter!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg I understand how you are feeling it is so hard to have hope and stay hopefull but what I will say is there is always hope look at me I never thought it would happen for us after everything but I was wrong. The other thing now correct me if Im wrong but you went straight to IVF after having your surgery where they cleaned everything out so you hadn't tried to conceive naturally so there is the chance that clean out means it could happen naturally. One of the cruelest things is how similar AF, pregnancy and BCP symptoms are so as I said there is always hope and Im going keep hold of it for you.

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Its almost impossible not to look at how your chart looks when there is a chart to look at, its almost impossible not to consider symptoms when you are ttc. its not impossible to get a boomfp. its also impossible not to feel like shit when you have been through what you have been through megg. Its very recent, i would be surprised if you didnt feel like crap and feel confused and depressed vs hopeful all at the same time

round, bbt defo. I find the whole having to wait until 3dpo for confirmation of bbt rise infuriating. with your bd pattern, you have done everything you can so let your opk play mind tricks, it wont catch you out. 

Dazed, there are too many lisa moore's to find you. i was stalking you but unsuccessfully.


----------



## Dazed

Did you try searching by location Nato?


----------



## jenny25

well hey girls how are we all? 

well i have something to share so put it in here 

Spoiler
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3949/20110301.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NatoPMT

i couldnt work out how to do it. i tried. lemme try again


----------



## NatoPMT

hahahahAAAAAA!!! Jen!!!! i see it 

I SEE IT!!!!


----------



## jenny25

pmsl :D:D:D:D


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS*

:dance::dance::dance::dance:

BFP, BFP wont you dance along with me


----------



## jenny25

i ment to put it in a spoiler just changed it i am dancing sorry i was not on yesterday i have a story to tell you guys will fill u in later gonna make tea soon xx


----------



## NatoPMT

bloody hell, its like bfp central in here 

i hope there's more to come - everyone has waited long enough now. no more turn waiting.


----------



## Dazed

I see it Jen. Congrats :happydance:

If you still can't find it, I will PM the link later. Must forwarn you that the pic isn't of me, but the friend I lost Saturday, so its not going to match. The location option is at the top of the results I believe. Can't help too much because I can't get on FB at work.


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry to hear the sad mood here guys. 

Megg, you are absolutely not alone in the way you are feeling. It's so hard to see a bright future sometimes, and it must be so hard to have people telling you things you don't want to hear in both directions... But keep talking it out, it'll help to vent.

I had a little cry to myself last night on my drive home in the dark and in the rain (it was a combination of realizing I am back to the start now, and then seeing a pic of a pregnant friend on facebook that set me off)

But before I arrived home it was like my VOICE OF REASON finally got a word in and told myself :

"Don't be pathetic, don't be so petty - why are you comparing yourself to other people? They are just in a different spot in life than you, and while you'd like to be in their position you aren't and that can't be changed right now. But you'll be there soon enough. Crying over this situation means you are too wound up and frankly obsessed with just the idea of being pregnant. Allow things to take their own time. So smarten up and remember all the positive things in your life."

After that brisk talking to I stopped crying and actually did enjoy a relaxing night on the couch with my husband.


Anyway - just checked the recent posts since I've been writing - CONGRATS Jenny!!! There's a faint line there for sure :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Its hard S&M 

I think your self pep talk is the best way to see it. Two of my best friends have had babies in the last 6 weeks, and i avoided them during their pregnancies. Thankfully they both understood and i was honest about it, but i did miss out on being there with them as it just hurt too much. If you can get past it and share this with them, then you are able to get more from life and friendships than i was able to, and you will be richer for it. 

its a big regret of mine, but i think i had to do it - you do whatever you gotta do


----------



## vickyd

Congratz Jen!!!!!! Wow the BFP are on a roll !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Round2

Yay Jenny! I definately see it. Congrats.

SM, I give myself a similar talk every once in a while. Sometimes it does help me.

Dazed, I just read back and missed the part about you friend passing away. I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope you are okay.

I'm in isolation mode myself. All of my friends are pregnant or have newborns. I forced myself to deal with this after my first loss, but now after my second....I just hide. But I don't care, I'm doing what I need to do right now. I know that my friends don't understand and hopefully the won't ever have to.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god Jen congratulations thats fantastic so happy for you :happydance::happydance:

Round I couldn't be around my sil when she was pregnant and didn't see my nephew untill recently he was due the same time as my first baby would of been due (although my nephew was early) and we had planned to go and see them all when I suffered my third loss and just couldnt bring myself to it was just to hard I felt a lot of guilt over it but talking to my councilor about it really help and she pointed out that there are times in life we have to protect ourself and for me that was one of the times it didnt mean I wasnt happy for then or love my little nephew but in the time they had had a pregnancy and she had given birth I had lost three babies. I think they understood and it was lovely to finally see him and feel strong enough to cope. Im sure your friends understand and in time it will get a bit easier to deal with.


----------



## jenny25

thank you guys im scared and its kinda daunting since its just over 4 months since we lost jamie and its the anniversary of me and pauls first loss on the 4th im going to tell him tonight i have put the test in an envelope for him to open :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

Lisa - We definitely need to take that walk!

Round2 - You didn't bring up anything... You just gave me an outlet to vent. And I appreciate it. 

Thank you, girls, for being honest and letting me know I'm not alone in my feelings. Its not that I want people building me up to thinking I'm pregnant... I'm just a bit offended that they're acting like its an impossibility. Lucy is right... We never tried after my surgery. We have conceived naturally before. You are supposed to be more fertile after a loss. It does look like I ovulated. I had tons of unprotected sex. So, why would it be such a shock and such a long shot? It seems pretty plausible to me from an outside perspective. I honestly don't think I am... I really don't. But its still crap to read posts over and over that sound like it would be the fucking immaculate conception. 

I don't know. Its just frustrating! Thanks for letting me rant though!

For fun... I had a dream that Kevin accidentally bought lemon-lime flavored sandwich bread. I tried it. It was awful! :haha:

Also, huge congrats to Jenny! :wohoo: I'll update the 1st pay when I'm not on my phone! :happydance:


----------



## cazza22

Megg babe there's always hope, after all what's the fucking point in life if we don't have hope??? U have been a pillar of strength for us girls babe with ur wise words & HOPEFULNESS now it's time for you to be that for yourself too baby doll!! U will be a fab mum & there is every possibilty you are pregnant this month I mean why not?? Stay strong beautiful ive got everything crossed for ya xxxx

JENNY :wohoo: told ya those symptoms sounded fab huny Congrats chick h&h 9 months xxxxx

lov caz


----------



## Dazed

Ok, can I say EWWWW to the nasty dream bread?!?!


----------



## jenny25

cazza22 said:


> Megg babe there's always hope, after all what's the fucking point in life if we don't have hope??? U have been a pillar of strength for us girls babe with ur wise words & HOPEFULNESS now it's time for you to be that for yourself too baby doll!! U will be a fab mum & there is every possibilty you are pregnant this month I mean why not?? Stay strong beautiful ive got everything crossed for ya xxxx
> 
> JENNY :wohoo: told ya those symptoms sounded fab huny Congrats chick h&h 9 months xxxxx
> 
> lov caz


you sure did hun :D xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I agree with what every one has said. It is definitely not impossible for u to be peggo. After all your chart looks amazing. What ever happens we are all here for you!:hugs:

Jenny-OMG!!! I am so happy for you!!! :happydance:

I'm on my phone right now so it's a little hard to post. I had more brown spotting last night and still some this morning. For the most part it is only when I wipe and is dark brown except for last night it was brown with red for a bit. The good thing is I don't have cramping and I took another test this morning and it's a lot darker than yesterday. I am going in for more blood on Thursday and today I stayed home from work to rest.


----------



## VGibs

Jenny - My OH saw that line from across the room...BFP baby! 


Ok ladies I am gonna say something right now that may hurt some of you....fair warning.

I know how very very hard it can be to see others pregnant and expecting while you are mourning losses and TTC with nothing apparently happening. I know a lot about it...Ive had 3 MC's and 1 stillbirth. But during this pregnancy...well I never in my life felt more isolated and horribly alone. I have so many friends who have had losses and it seemed as though all of them had backed off and were kind of hedging me because I was pregnant. Although I knew a lot of them were happy for me...I also knew a lot of people had chosen to take a step back to protect themselves. I understood this completely. I truly "get" where you are coming from. But something I learned during this pregnancy is that it still hurts when people isolate you for something you worked so hard for and are so excited about. Its one of those times in your life when you feel you should be truly happy...and I wasn't. I was so lonely. I had so much I wanted to share with people and just couldn't because I felt as though I would hurt people's feelings. It was a very mixed up time...it still is honestly because I never know how much I should share about my baby in case someone is "hurt". I know that stepping away is a self preservation method...but please keep in mind that on the other end of that friendship is probably someone who misses you so very much and is just dying to not be left out. Maybe explain that talking about their pregnancy is hard...but you are still a human who has other things going on besides being pregnant. Its not the only topic of conversation...Please dont be mad at me girls. I just dont want someone else out there to have the same "hard time" I did...


----------



## Megg33k

Yes... The bread dream was disgusting! Lol

Virginia - I'm happy for you to share anything you like!


----------



## SMFirst

Vgibs - your words didn't sound hurtful in any way, so thanks for writing that. It is a good thing to keep in mind. Of the 5 girls I know right now that are pregnant, I have completely ignored one and never said congrats, to two of them I have said congrats but had no further contact, and then one is my sister and one is my best friend.

After how you expressed your feelings, I feel bad that I haven't made any effort with the first three girls, and I will send them a note today.

My sister I can tell holds back things unless I ask her, and I know I have dumped a lot of negativity on her, but I haven't avoided her, but I will make sure to ask how she's feeling..

My best friend at first wasn't very supportive for me, but I think that was more a protection mechanism for herself (didn't want to hear scary things) but lately she's been better and also seems to hold back things about her pregnancy. I'm not sure I am ready to let her tell me all the details (which she normally would) but I'll work on it..

Well - again, thanks for letting us see the other side :)


----------



## Round2

VGibs, I'm sorry you had such a sad and lonely pregnancy. PAL is hard enough, without having someone to talk to.

All of my friends have lots of friends and family to support them. If any of my friends were going through PAL or LTTC, then I would be there no matter what. I would never isolate any of my friends that needed support. I'm sorry that your friends did that.

The problem is that I have a hard time hiding my feelings of resentment around my girlfriends. They've all gotten pregnant quite easily without any problems. I've tried talking to them, but they just don't get it. So I hide. Right now it's the best thing for me. I might regret it later, but I'm in survival mode now.


----------



## grandbleu

*JENNY* - *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!* :dust:


----------



## LucyJ

Vgibbs thanks for sharing I didnt find it hurtfull at all it is good to see the other side and I am sorry you felt so alone during your pregnancy. I guess its like everything try to find the right balance.


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 - I know what you mean - 4 of the 5 girls I know got pregnant their first cycle trying.. And the other was fairly quick too.

I do have a friend who had two miscarriages then had a healthy baby girl, and not surprisingly she has been very helpful - but during her whole pregnancy she was very introverted - possibly like Vgibs she had no one to support her at the level she needed.. I'll have to ask her how she felt during that time.


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: VGibs. So sorry you felt that way during your pregnancy. I see where you are coming from, for sure. For whatever reason, pregnant friends and pregnant women on the street don't bother me. The only time it's ever bugged me was when a friend announced her pregnancy at 5 weeks on Facebook right after my mc... and her subsequent birth right around my EDD. Maybe it's because I had an early mc and have had only one...but in any case, you make a very good point. I don't judge people who it does bother...I understand everyone needs to deal with different experiences they've had revolving around this sensitive issue. 

Megg, :hugs: I'm so sorry you feel this way. I assume your journal readers are trying to protect you from potential dissapointment. I don't see why you wouldn't be pregnant, especially right after a MC as everyone says you're more fertile, and considering your surgery has left you with a nice homey uterus! In any case, I certainly hope you are and I wouldn't be shocked at all if you were. 

Lucy, :haha:, that's cute about the doppler and Steve. I like that you trust him to keep it from you for your own good. 

bleu, how did the job interview go today?

AFM, Thanks for the congrats on the my potential job, girls. :hugs: That's why I've been missing so much this week...busy delving into the training materials and getting ready for the 5reports I have to write for the mentoring/test phase. According to my friend it's a pretty steep learning curve at first. I hope I make it through, though. :happydance:

Nato, I didn't actually ov on CD18...still haven't ov'ed yet, but I think it's close? I don't actually know but I'm having loads of :sex: just in case. Thanks for the pep talk. :happydance: I'm feeling good about ov'ing earl...ier this cycle! 

Sugar, where are you? Did meeting Nato scare you away or something? :rofl:

And last but certainly not least,

CONGRATULATIONS, Jenny!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :happydance: It looks like your 'weird' body turned out to be making a beanie!!!! :) :hugs: I'm so happy for you.


----------



## msarkozi

congrats jenny!!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to take part of the blame for how my journal readers have behaved. I never really said what state of mind I was in or needed from them. How can I blame them for trying to protect my feelings? They were trying their best to spare me any possible heartache. But, I've sucked up my pride and admitted that I need positivity from my girls as a counterpoint to the negativity that I constantly live with in my head and heart. I need someone to hold out hope for me when I don't feel I can hold out any for myself. I can't expect them to be mind readers. 

Thank you girls for your kind words. They've brightened my day. I'd obviously be elated if I did end up pregnant this cycle instead of going back to treatment... but I'm accepting whatever hand I'm dealt. I'll know soon enough. And, I actually WOULD be surprised if I was... but I'll always be surprised any time I end up pregnant... no matter how it happens. So, I guess I'll never lose that innocence at least... I'll never "get used" to getting pregnant. I'll always, always, always be surprised. LOL


----------



## Allie84

Don't worry Megg, I hear ya there. I'll be shocked as heck if I ever get another BFP! If it wasn't for the BFP pictures still in my phone I'd swear I had been imagining it, it's seems so unreal now. I never expect lines anymore.


----------



## Megg33k

That's sort of precisely how I feel, Allie. Its like it was all a big joke... an elaborate hoax... anything but real.


----------



## grandbleu

*Vgibs* - :hugs: That seems very hurtful and lonely. So sorry your friends weren't around when you needed them most and wanted to celebrate this baby. It's definitely a hard issue from both points of view. Usually for me it's only strangers that annoy me or acquaintances but good friends who are pregnant are all good in my book especially if I know they've struggled in some way to get their BFP. 

*Megg* - I'm all about the boomfp - it's happened so many times all those stories you hear (even my own sister). Definitely stranger things have happened...will be chart stalking you! PS. Right after my M/C one of the many emotions I had was that - that I went from holding life in my belly to nothingness - like you all said it didn't even happen...all those weeks of hope were just a dream but not reality. 

*Allie* - Congrats on making the second round...make those reports spectacular - I'm sure they will love you!

*Round2* - You need to protect yourself and in the end you are sort of protecting those friends from your less than enthusiastic reaction. I really wish you a BFP very soon. 

*AFM*: I got the organic clothing store job and then I told her I was in early pregnancy (I have to be honest...I know I don't have to be but I can't lie and I didn't want to have a hard conversation 4 weeks from now). I even told her about my M/C and how I was worried etc. She was absolutely amazing and said it wouldn't be a problem that they loved me and still wanted me but she just needed to check on the insurance end of things. Then I get a call that yesterday that it won't work out because I will have my baby before their season finishes and they really need people that will be able to work till the end of November. She was very apologetic and said she really appreciated my honesty. I feel a bit useless and like I'm some sort of pregnant pariah - I just had my first taste of yet another reason it's so hard for women in the work place. If I were a man I would just have accepted the job no worries. Now I'm still unemployed...baby on the way...I'm feeling really scared about finances...OH has been good but I can't help feeling a bit pathetic about it all. Sorry for the pity party. 

I am on the short-list for the posh bilingual assistant job and it gets decided by some head honcho in a week or two. At least I'm still in the running.


----------



## jenny25

thanks for all your kind wishes it does mean alot too me :)

v you know i was in the same boat when i lost my first son at 24 weeks he was my first and i didnt know anyone else around me that had gone through a loss of any sort then i fell pregnant with aarron i was stuck in limbo and had no one to talk to cause no one really understood how i felt he is my miracle rainbow baby now 7 years down the line going through loss after loss its made things so impossible for me i know of one person who has had a mc and that is pauls cousin who is my bridesmaid she went on to fall pregnant with another little boy so really in real life well my ex best friend had a still birth and 2 mc then went on to have a boy with aarrons dad ! but thats another story so i dont really have people who understood my history im not even allowing myself to get overly excited cause out of 5 pregnancys i have one child xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I understand that, Jenny... Out of 3 pregnancies, I remain childless. Its hard. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

awww megg my heart totally aches for you it really does but i have faith i have taken alot of time to soul search and find a little insperation and i want to pass all my faith on to you i know you will have your rainbow baby you know i am always here for you day or night i may not always be around here but you can call me or msg me your like a sister to me xxx


----------



## Allie84

TTC related question.....I got a Peak on my CBFM this morning but ALSo a temp rise?!?! Yesterday's test stick had no LH on it and today's was super dark on the LH line. I assume I surged during the day yesterday and ov'ed yesterday or overnight? Because how else did I just peak today?

Or is is possible I'm going to ov today or tomorrow even with the temp rise?

We've BDed yesterday and this morning but I can't lay around as I have to ready for work, so I'd prefer it if I haven't oved so we can do it tonight when I can put my bum in the air.

Also, this is exciting for me as it's the earliest I've ov'ed without soy since June!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats Jenny!

Hoping, I had a few weeks of brown (sometimes red) blood in the very early days... There is still hope. I'm from CO too. :D I miss home so much and this will be my first baby born in another state. :(

Allie Yay for ov early!

THanks everyone for all the kind words. It has been really hard to deal with this heart thing, I honestly feel like I am going to have a heart attack or something, but I also know that I can be a bit of a hypochondriac... 

Megg - Wouldn't that be something? Not wanting to get your hopes up, but didn't someone else get preggo with your bad pull-out advice? Stranger things HAVE happened... <3 U!

Vicky, thanks for that post, I miss being active in here, and it is because I don't want to hurt anyone else... I love you all too much for that.


Am I the next disco girl in line for a disco birth? I hope so! I need to go find something DISCO to put in my bag so I can focus on you girls! Maybe I'll buy a small disco light...


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> awww megg my heart totally aches for you it really does but i have faith i have taken alot of time to soul search and find a little insperation and i want to pass all my faith on to you i know you will have your rainbow baby you know i am always here for you day or night i may not always be around here but you can call me or msg me your like a sister to me xxx

That means more to me than you know! :hugs: Thank you! I consider you like a sister too! Love you loads, Jenny!



Allie84 said:


> TTC related question.....I got a Peak on my CBFM this morning but ALSo a temp rise?!?! Yesterday's test stick had no LH on it and today's was super dark on the LH line. I assume I surged during the day yesterday and ov'ed yesterday or overnight? Because how else did I just peak today?
> 
> Or is is possible I'm going to ov today or tomorrow even with the temp rise?
> 
> We've BDed yesterday and this morning but I can't lay around as I have to ready for work, so I'd prefer it if I haven't oved so we can do it tonight when I can put my bum in the air.
> 
> Also, this is exciting for me as it's the earliest I've ov'ed without soy since June!!!! :thumbup:

There's 2 scenarios that are possible.

1. Looking at your chart, you could have not ovulated yet. It went up, but not so hight that it couldn't stand to go up more. So, it could still be coming.

2. If you did ovulate, perhaps you had a very short surge that you only just caught the end of. Its possible for you to have gotten the temp rise on the day you caught your surge... I mean, maybe your OPK would have been positive yesterday evening too... So, then you wouldn't have thought it so odd that your temp went up today... ya know? 

There's no way to know for sure... but I've seen it happen before.


----------



## SMFirst

grandbleu - that totally sucks about your job situation.. stupid store - I think that's a bit BS that they would say "ok, should be fine" then call you back and change their minds... They should have kept you anyway I think..

Well hopefully the other job works out..


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *S&M* - Next time I'll keep quiet. FXed for other opportunities - have a telephone interview tomorrow. 

How's things for TTC?

*Allie* - Looks like you ovulated on CD 21 but I have to see a couple more temps to be totally sure. Sweet it came so early for you!


----------



## SMFirst

Well, if my cycles are back to normal, I calculate that I should ovulate near March 12, but of course my DH is away that weekend. But not a big deal really as I would like to convince myself that we should take the approach of NTNP for a little while anyway.. (hence I am not putting up a ticker for my cycle yet)


----------



## grandbleu

That's a good and relaxed approach. It's nice when sex isn't just about having a baby.


----------



## SMFirst

Yeah - I always hated those nights when we were tired but I was like "we should DTD tonight" when we'd rather just sleep!


----------



## yogi77

Hey everyone, just thought I'd pop in and say hi, and give everyone a big :hugs:

And a big congrats to Jen and hoping for your BFPs!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Allie, this made me laugh, love it!!


Allie84 said:


> I'd prefer it if I haven't oved so we can do it tonight when I can put my bum in the air.


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen are you peeing on more sticks? i bet you are. If you arent, yogi, mel and I want to know why not

Sparkly, how you doing you little tinker.


----------



## Allie84

I hope you get the secretary job, bleu! I also think that good karma from being honest will come back to you in some form, even though you didn't get to keep the clothing job. 

Hi Yogi!! :hugs: I miss you, where have you been? Glad I could make you laugh. :haha:

Hey, Nato, how are you today?

How is everyone today?

Thanks for the ovulation input, girls. My CP is still high so I'm guessing I'm ovulating today? :shrug: I guess it doesn't really matter a day or two either direction, I'm just being all OCD about it. :haha:


----------



## yogi77

Allie84 said:


> Hi Yogi!! :hugs: I miss you, where have you been? Glad I could make you laugh. :haha:

I've been lurking! but I read all the time, cheering everyone on!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes said:


> Congrats Jenny!
> 
> Hoping, I had a few weeks of brown (sometimes red) blood in the very early days... There is still hope. I'm from CO too. :D I miss home so much and this will be my first baby born in another state. :(

Thanks Jaymes! That puts my mind a little more at ease. Where in Colorado are you from. I am in Colorado Springs but I am originally from New Mexico. I've been in CO since 2000 when my dad moved us up here. 

Bleu- sorry about the job but I really hope you get the secretary job! It sounds more baby friendly too:thumbup:

Allie- I would say O is today... 97.2 looks good for an O temp. I hope to see your temp skyrocket tomorrow!

AFM- I am still spotting brown a little off and on but it seems to have cleared up some. I started inserting progesterone vaginally yesterday and I think that can also irritate the cervix and cause some spotting so I am trying to remain calm:thumbup:

Spoiler
hcg went from 120 on Monday to 303 today so I am taking it as a good sign and have my 1st ultrasound appt scheduled for 3/11/11. FX


----------



## Allie84

It's cool we have three Colorado girls on here. :happydance: Jaymes went to the same university as me (CU Boulder). Did I ask what high school you went to, Hoping? I can't remember. I went to Coronado. I know we already talked college. :)

Yah, spotting definitely seems to be the norm (I think all of our pregnant Disco ladies have had it?), and it could very well be the progesterone! Did you get the progesterone cream prescribed or did you get it once you got your BFP? Are you taking it for the MTHRFR or the Prothrombin? 

Woohoo for great HCG numbers!


----------



## jenny25

well i done another test today and its still the same as the other day its not got any darker :(


----------



## Megg33k

It will, hun! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Megg33k said:


> It will, hun! :hugs:


i doubt it hun i got not pregnant in cb digi and i got this on my other frer 


Spoiler
https://img836.imageshack.us/img836/7509/20110303.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Megg33k

I see it clearly, honey! Just wait!


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - Don't digis need more HCG? - you're just in really early pregnancy. I only tested once at 12 DPO with super light line and I didn't test until more than a week later and I had dark lines then. Just be patient hon I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## jenny25

thanks i just dont have a good feeling you know x


----------



## Megg33k

I hope your feeling is wrong! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

im just gonna wait and see nothing i can do x


----------



## Megg33k

I know the feeling! I hate that helpless feeling! Wish I could make it clearer for you!

I'm similarly helpless... Been almost 48 hours since my last BCP and no sign of AF... no cramps... no spotting... no 'feeling' like she's coming. I would expect some of that by now. I usually see her within about 3 days of my last dose. I'm hoping maybe it'll just be 5 days instead of 3... Cause no pregnancy AND no AF means no IVF. That's not allowed! 

I'm being stubborn and refusing to test for another 3 days though. I think I'm actually hoping AF shows before then... at least then I'll know. Not that I'd turn down a pregnancy... That would be great too. But, AF is less stressful! LOL I'll take whatever I get... so long as I get SOMETHING!


----------



## Jaymes

Hoping - I'm from Denver/Boulder. Co Springs is beautiful. I went there a lot in high school and college. Garden of the Gods was somewhat of a sanctuary. I liked to escape there. 

Jenny. I have everything crossed for you. :hug:

Megg - a bfp would be lovely, but I see what you mean by af being a lot less stress. Fxed for you too.


----------



## Allie84

Jenny, I really hope it gets darker for you!!! Try not to put too much thought into lines at this stage...it's really so early. I have everything crossed for you, as well. :hugs:


More ov questions from me. I had the most mini temp increase ever this morning...so I'm not sure if I've ov'ed or what. I'm wondering if my CBFM is lying to me? Can it say Peak but not actually peak? I only ask because I usually get a gazillion High days before a peak but this time I only got 4 and then a Peak....unprecedented, and I'm not really believing it with my inconsistent temps. I DID have a horrible nights sleep though, and was up for an hour in the middle of the night watching TV...but I did get 3 hours sleep after that.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie84 said:


> It's cool we have three Colorado girls on here. :happydance: Jaymes went to the same university as me (CU Boulder). Did I ask what high school you went to, Hoping? I can't remember. I went to Coronado. I know we already talked college. :)
> 
> Yah, spotting definitely seems to be the norm (I think all of our pregnant Disco ladies have had it?), and it could very well be the progesterone! Did you get the progesterone cream prescribed or did you get it once you got your BFP? Are you taking it for the MTHRFR or the Prothrombin?
> 
> Woohoo for great HCG numbers!

I went to cornado my freshman year too! Maybe we passed each other in the halls:haha: After that I went to fountain ft Carson. 
I started on the progesterone after o but didn't start inserting the pills vaginally until Tuesday. My doc put me on them because he said it wouldnt hurt. 
I took a look at your chart and by your temps it looks like o should be today. I guess we will just have to see if tomorrows temp is high

Jaymes- I love being in the springs but boulder is so much better. I love their attitude and it is beautiful up there!

Jenny- please don't worry:hugs: the line is still there and it is very early. Have u set up an appt to check your hcg?


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Jenny, I really hope it gets darker for you!!! Try not to put too much thought into lines at this stage...it's really so early. I have everything crossed for you, as well. :hugs:
> 
> 
> More ov questions from me. I had the most mini temp increase ever this morning...so I'm not sure if I've ov'ed or what. I'm wondering if my CBFM is lying to me? Can it say Peak but not actually peak? I only ask because I usually get a gazillion High days before a peak but this time I only got 4 and then a Peak....unprecedented, and I'm not really believing it with my inconsistent temps. I DID have a horrible nights sleep though, and was up for an hour in the middle of the night watching TV...but I did get 3 hours sleep after that.

I don't think there's a short answer to that. Like with OPK's... Yes... It can detect a Peak and then you not ovulate yet. You can have an LH surge but your body still fail to carry out ovulation. You could surge again and ovulate later. Or.. Some people don't ovulate until a few days after their Peak. Just keep temping until ovulation is confirmed! And, good luck!!!

AFM... Temp went up again today... WTF?


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - me likey! :dust:

*Allie* - I agree with Megg - keep temping it should figure itself out...hope the next couple days will reveal the mystery O day for you. 

*Jenny* - sorry you are still worried but it's normal after what you've been through. Day by day is how I get by and just hope for the best. I'm sure your lines will get darker.


----------



## yogi77

Jenny how many dpo are you? 

I did a CB digi and even on the day my period was due it said "not pregnant"...

FX for you


----------



## VGibs

Copied from my other thread...but I kind of want a virtual hug...

Wow...so I started to watch this documentary on Abortion this morning. Mainly because it seemed interesting because I thought it dealt with the pro-life/pro-choice issue in the United States. In the description it said nothing about how graphic it would be. Well about 10 minutes into it, it actually showed a woman in the stirups having an abortion performed. I was a little bothered by this but then it zoomed in on the actual baby that had been removed....I lost my mind. I shut it off immediately and called my OH sobbing. I had never seen anything so upsetting in my whole life...I wont go into details because I am pretty sure it will haunt my dreams forever but it showed the actual parts of the little baby. And here I am sitting nursing my baby....I just cant stop crying. I know everyone has their own opinions about abortion but just that five seconds of video has changed how I thought completely. I am home alone with the baby and all I can think about is having both of my kids home and holding them to me and sitting curled up in my OH's arms. I feel as though someone just stole my innocence....


----------



## Dazed

OMG!!! I can't believe they actually aired that type of documentary! SERIOUSLY! That just makes me angry. I am pro-choice (sorry to offend), but that just takes it too far.


----------



## SMFirst

Wow Vgibs - I am so sorry you had to see that. Sometimes it is shocking the things you can read or see in all our news sources - I remember being so upset by an animal story but the one you described sounds much more graphic.

I think you should write to the station or broadcasters and let them know - they should have put more warning up. (Obviously you will not hear back from them but just show them how upsetting it is)

You have been through so much :( Just know that your OH and Marie Eve and everyone here is supporting you..


----------



## VGibs

It was on Netflix...


----------



## jenny25

well i will try girls here is my chart 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29fe9c/?i=4207441&


----------



## SMFirst

hmm - I quickly looked at the netflix website and it doesn't look like they have a good customer support section - it's mostly about your account, nothing to report any issues with movie content etc...

Can you get out today Vgibs and try to keep your mind off those bad images?


----------



## VGibs

Ya I am going to pick up my daughter and go visit my niece


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- that is one good looking chart! Are you going to test soon? 

vGibs:hugs: that is just horrific! It makes me sick to my stomach... they should have put up more of a warning.


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen, i got my bfp at 8dpo, and i have just checked the progression of my lines and mine didnt start showing darker lines until 12dpo, 9, 10 and 11 were all about the same. Its inevitable that you will feel some anxiety but i think its coming from your past experiences rather than anything you should worry about

Gibby, thats horrific. That is totally unacceptable to screen without warnings, in the uk, we get specific warnings if there is anything that could be deemed upsetting, let alone something as obviously graphic as that. I'm sorry you had to see that. Thats the sort of image that will play on your mind, its inevitable. I don't have any advice as to how to get past what you have seen, Im sorry

Megg - eyes crossed

Allie, ditto, keep bding and temping and examine retrospectively. My crosshairs have even shifted after a couple more days of temps, see what happens


----------



## jenny25

thank you my love i will wait and see what happens tomorrow the last 3 nights ive been in bed sleeping after 9pm xx


----------



## Megg33k

As for the video.. I don't think its an issue to take up with Netflix. I have a feeling that it wouldn't get the video removed. And, I don't think they write their own content descriptions. I believe those descriptions come with the content from the publishers. 

That being said... I'd also be horrified at how graphic it was. I wouldn't ever want to see that. But, I suppose some people do. And, they'll make the content available for those who do. :(



Dazed said:


> OMG!!! I can't believe they actually aired that type of documentary! SERIOUSLY! That just makes me angry. *I am pro-choice* (sorry to offend), but that just takes it too far.

As am I... No offense taken here! I like to think I'm about the only adopted child who has ever taken a pro-choice stance... But, I will fight to my death to defend the rights of everyone to make their own choices... no matter how I feel about those choices! Pro-choice doesn't mean that you're pro-death... It means that you believe people shouldn't be told what they can or can't do with their bodies!



hoping:) said:


> Megg- that is one good looking chart! Are you going to test soon?
> 
> vGibs:hugs: that is just horrific! It makes me sick to my stomach... they should have put up more of a warning.

Thanks, honey!


----------



## Allie84

Oh Gibs, that's awful! I wonder if I may have seen the same thing? Is it a doc on a specific abortion clinic? Because I was flipping around and watched such a documentary (on British TV funnily enough) a few years ago and I saw a baby being aborted. :( I remember being VERY shocked and upset. I'm so sorry. :hugs:

:hugs: Jenny. Your lines look absolutely fine to me. Sorry it can't be less stressful. Bah. 

Hoping, I cannot believe we went to the same high school. :rofl: What a small world! What years were you in high school? I was there all four years, 1998-2002. :)

Where's Vicky been the past few days? I hope our Disco baby Hero is doing well. 

Good luck when you test, Megg! :hugs:

Alex and I may be going to see Nelly in concert tonight. I just got a whim to go, and it's not often we get concerts here....we're going to see if we can tickets from scalpers outside the venue. I'll keep you posted. It cracks me up Nelly is coming here, as the population up here isn't what you'd call his demographic!


----------



## Dazed

:thumbup::thumbup:



Megg33k said:


> It means that you believe people shouldn't be told what they can or can't do with their bodies!


----------



## LucyJ

Vgibbs sorry you had to go through that it sounds horrific there really should of been a warning.

Jen try not to worry sweetie Im sure those lines will start to get darker :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I think I'm having a meltdown... I don't want to test prior to about 14dpo... but if I'm not pregnant and I don't start AF soon, I'm going to miss my ICSI cycle. I still have NO signs of AF coming... and its been about 2.5 days since my last BCP! :(


----------



## VGibs

It was called "Lake of Fire" and after I googled it...I found out that during the documentary they show clips from a right wing anti-abortion video that is even MORE graphic then the pictures they showed. They also show a picture of a woman who had tried to give herself an abortion and had ended up dying. All in all it seems a very very emotionally charged documentary. It is such a very touchy subject.


----------



## VGibs

Megg - I know when I was on BCP AF never even showed a sign until 4 days off....I dont know if it works the same way for your situation but I never expected it until 4 days later.


----------



## Allie84

Wow, Gibs. It does not sound like a fun watch.

Megg, I think you need to just go ahead and test!!! Don't have a meltdown... :test: and take it from there!


----------



## Dazed

I really think you should test Meg. I think it would be better for you to at least find out at home if you are or aren't and then be concerned if its BFN (fx'ed it's not) and talk to your doc about the alternatives including a blood test.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- Crazy, right?! My freshman year was 2001-2002. I left Coronado halfway through the year so I wasn't there very long. 

I hope you get the tickets you want! I have not heard any new stuff from Nelly in ages... it brings me back to my highschool days:haha:



Megg33k said:


> I think I'm having a meltdown... I don't want to test prior to about 14dpo... but if I'm not pregnant and I don't start AF soon, I'm going to miss my ICSI cycle. I still have NO signs of AF coming... and its been about 2.5 days since my last BCP! :(

Megg:hugs: I think you should test too just to get that off your mind and then like Allie said you can take it from there.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not willing to test until Sunday or Monday morning. At least then I'll trust whatever the test says.



VGibs said:


> Megg - I know when I was on BCP AF never even showed a sign until 4 days off....I dont know if it works the same way for your situation but I never expected it until 4 days later.

Maybe it will be 4 days. She's usually shown up on the 3rd day for me with spotting and cramps beforehand... but could be different this time.


----------



## Allie84

You're going to wait all weekend?! You have much willpower, and I have much admiration!! I hope if it's not a BFP that AF shows up by then, and if it is a BFP that you get a great line waiting until Sunday. FX!

Hoping, that is crazy. We were there at the same time! We probably passed eachother in the halls...do you have the yearbook for that year (probably not since you moved) but I was on yearbook staff so I'm in it a lot (Alana Nelson) haha.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... I wouldn't call it willpower as much as desperately needing to know I can trust the result.


----------



## jenny25

full blown negitive today i have nothing to say on it other than heartbroken frer have alot too answer too x


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh jen, what can i say to you. I'm so, so sorry. I agree that testing early comes with these pitfalls. I had that happen to me 2 months running, and the way i tried to rationalise it through my complete despair, was that for me, it meant my tubes were clear and it was confirmation i was ovulating etc etc. as i was going through testing at the time. Despite trying to find some good news within the loss of a + turning -, it sent me into a total spiral. Look after yourself, get lots of love and cry all you need to x

Megg, whats your usual LP? You're 12dpo today, yes? I hope that you get some good news very soon

This whole process is so fucking stressful and painful.

Last night i had a total mentalist breakdown in the middle of the night, woke up in floods of tears and made sure husband was fully awake to witness it. Decided i am leaving college and not going back until the end of 2012. I am so anxious and stressed out about everything, i am feeling very vulnerable and i cant possibly counsel other people when i am in this state. Im just not ready to be a counsellor yet - i need to recover from the trauma of the last year. Im losing £2k course fees, and will have no job for 2 years and be unqualified, but right now, having a stress free life is more important than how stressed i will be about no job in 18 months. I have to keep this baby safe. If things go wrong in the next 6 weeks, i will be in no state to attend my course anyway. So either way, its gone. 

I feel terrible, i can almost hear my mum shouting at me from 1986 for bunking off school. 

oo at all the colorado coincidences


----------



## Dazed

Oh Jenny :hug: I hope it was just a bad test!

Nato - Sorry your feeling down, but I admire your strength to suck it up and do what you feel is right. I could definately say that you hearing your mom is the same thing I would be hearing if it was me. Hell, I had to hear it when I told her I wasn't going to take the CPA exam again. Don't you hate that?! All grown up and you parents still ring in you head.


----------



## vickyd

Megg you know im one to stop you all from testing early but in this case you cant loose too much time so test as late as you possibly can but dont risk the next months cycle.. Ill be hoping and crossing everything that you get your bfp naturally through lots of sexy bding just like you always wanted!

Jen sorry to hear about the pos turning neg...Are you gonna repeat the test just in case the last one was faulty?

Nato good for you! I think we all loose sight of whats important sometime, mental health is just as important as physical health and if you dont have both you are pretty much fucked in all aspects of life. College can wait and so can your proffesional life, take care of yourself and bubs right now! Hey ive pretty much done everything my parents could have dreamed of for me proffesionaly but i still get shit from my mom. Her new project is my weight and general appearance!!!


----------



## Dazed

Yuck, I hate it when family chimes in on weight and appearance. I mean, I know they want the best for us, but don't make us feel like shit in the process. It only makes things worse.


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - I totally get wanting to wait...I was a waiter as well except this one month but there were other factors that created the perfect storm of positivity and I still waited till 12 DPO. I don't know what you want more now...AF of BFP but I hope you get the one you want most. 

*Jenny* - I'm so sorry...very cruel indeed...:hugs:. It's horrible to have your emotions thrown all over the place and then to come crashing down. :hugs: 

*Nato* - Wow big decisions lady...and from the sounds of it you made the right one. Stress is really bad for you and babes and this one is a keeper so best that happy stress-free momma makes happy stress-free babes. Mothers can indeed make us feel guilty (even when they are not close by - there seems to be the invisible mom voice tisking us). Are you working now at something unrelated...or are you like me (ie. unemployed :blush:)? I think you will be the most awesome counselor - you and *Hearty* (miss you hon!) always come out with such realistic and sage advice for us all. 

*Allie* - How's the job reports going? Have you handed them in yet? FXed. Off to chart stalk and make sense of your O day. 

*AFM*: Head honcho guy is taking days off...doesn't he know I'm waiting with bated breath to have my final interview (after 3 I've already had!). It annoys me I'll have to wait a whole 'nother weekend. Still on the prowl for a job and few and far between. 

Cool to *Disco coincidences*...the epicenter of Disco energy seems to lie in the middle of Colorado - beautiful place...does it count that we drove through there this summer???


----------



## Megg33k

:cry: Jenny! :hugs: I'm so sorry!!!

My LP is usually 12-14 days... depending on the month.

I honestly don't really even know how to avoid risking my next cycle. I mean... Either I'll start bleeding or I won't. And, its sort of out of my hands. I did all I could. I tried to force it. If that doesn't work... well... I dunno what the next step is.


----------



## LucyJ

Jen I am so so sorry :hugs: here if you need anything.

Megg :hugs: to you too Im sorry this is such a confusing time Im holding hope that you will get a bfp when you test if not I hope AF arrives.

Nato I think you will make an amazing counselor but think its good that you are looking after yourself the most important thing at the moment is you and your baby. :hugs:

Bleu what a nightmare having to wait for another interview hope they dont keep you hanging on to much longer and sorry about the other job it sucks when your honest about things and it goes against you. I mirror your concerns about money and finances steve and I have some debt and its starting to stress me out a bit that we're not going to cope there are hardly any jobs about and supply work has gone very quiet just hope it picks up soon.


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny:hugs: I am so sorry. That is so cruel. I really hope that test was faulty

Megg:hugs: I really hope everything works out whether it is a natural BFP or AF finally showing her face. 

Nato- I concur. You have such a way with words and helping those who are feeling down that I have no doubt you will be a fantastic counselor once you are ready. I totally understand about taking a time out with school. It is too much stress to worry about that while trying to have a healthy baby. I just finished school and for once in the whole 2 years we have ttc I feel that this baby can make it because I am not constantly stressed about making deadlines on top of everything else. 

Allie- nope. I don't have a year book. I wish I did now. Do you still have your's? I wonder if I am even in there since I left half way through. If you have it you can find me:thumbup: The only things I can remember from Coronado is being in math class when 9/11 happened and school spirit days... I think they were on Friday's. 

Bleu- I say it counts:D


----------



## yogi77

Jenny, so sorry honey, take care of yourself...this is why testing early has it's downfalls...my doctor told me she hates early HPT's for this very reason, it causes women a LOT of heartbreak...I know that we want to know as soon as possible, believe me I am a total POAS addict, but the heartbreak is all too real, too often. I'm so sorry. Big hugs to you. :hugs:

Nato, good for you for putting yourself and your pregnancy first...after what you've been through you need to concentrate fully on a healthy and stress free pregnancy, it is absolutely the most important thing right now! I have switched to part-time work now instead of full time, and I concentrate on whatever ways I can eliminate stresses out of my life right now. I do feel guilty at times but my DH always reminds me that I am creating life right now and that is the only thing I have to do. So, good for you!!!:thumbup:

Megg I hope you get what you want this cycle!! :hugs:

Allie did you end up going to see Nelly?!? How was it?


----------



## SMFirst

*Jenny* - So sorry you're emotions have been tugged around :( The sensitivity of these tests is actually to a fault - I had a test with a faint line back in October, but then two days later it was back to negative. I still don't really understand what it means but like Nato said - it suggests you body is functioning normally..

*Grandbleu* - that sucks you have to wait.. best of luck..

*Nato* - Big decision but sounds like it was well thought out and really in your best interest all around. And school can wait for sure.

*Allie* - hope your job quest is going ok


AFM - My husband is concerned that small things keep setting me off into feeling sad. He sugggested I talk to a councellor in fact, or quit BnB, but I don't think I want or need to do either of those things.. after a long discussion with him I felt better - I think I just need to hear his support, to hear him tell me those same things I keep telling myself...


----------



## grandbleu

*S&M* - obviously you have to do what's best for you but BnB actually helped me mentally (I guess I sort of used it in lieu of a therapist - can't afford one when you're unemployed :blush:). Glad you guys are being so open about it. What are the small things that set you off?...for me it was baby shops, pregnant (strangers) ladies, BFP announcements by acquaintances on facebook...then there are the big things but that's a whole different story. I think it's OK and healthy to be set off and feel sadness at the little and big triggers. We've all been through so much and so much loss that we need to express our grief that is bottled up inside sometimes. How's the fitness regime going? That always clears my mind and makes me happy to be alive. Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I'm so sorry. That's just so cruel. If it turns out to be a chemcial, I've read that your chances of conceiving are greatly increases after a CP. Last time that I concieved was after a CP.

Nato, sorry your going through such anxiety. I think you've made a wise decision though. Growing your baby is the most important thing right now. You'll have lots of time to go back to school. And by the way, you ARE an excellent counsellor...at least to us!!

Blue, that's crap about your job situation. I still can't believe the woman at the clothing store didn't hire you. How could she turn you down after all you confided in her! Oh well, I think that job wasn't meant to be. The new one will work out.

Megg, seriously I got to work today and the first thing I did was check your temperature! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

AFM, still pretty upset that I OV'd so early and didn't have a chance to give it my all. I'm already down about my upcoming BFN next week. Oh and I got my TSH back. It went from 4.6 to 0.15 in 6 weeks! No wonder, I've been feeling so weird, now I'm too low. FS, wants us to hold on trying, but I just can't do it. Blah...blah...blah....oh on a happier note I have 30 bottles of homemade red wine being delivered to my house this weekend!! AF and I can share a bottle or 6 next week!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Round 2 *- Jealous of the wine :wine: I love red! Have many glasses on me :winkwink: Looked at your chart and you still have a super good chance this month. 1-2 days before O day is optimal since sperm is just hanging out for the queen diva instead of racing to catch her - she can be so freaking elusive. (Have you watched the Youtube Great sperm race...very very good). :dust:


----------



## Round2

SM, your loss is still so new. What you're feeling is TOTALLY normal. If BnB is making you feel worse, then by all means do what you need to do. I'm just saying that I'm pretty sure most women feel this way. Talking to DH always helps me, I've also found getting things out in journal helps too.


----------



## SMFirst

Grandbleu - Still exercising so that's good :) I think my husband doesn't understand because I was quite ok at the very begining but now things are starting to bubble up, and it's different - I'm not sad about our loss exactly because I know it was for a reason, but I feel cheated, and then I feel resentful that so many other "real-life" friends have had it so easy. That's why I like BnB too, because I can share with others who have had similar experiences, and I see that there is hope for the future too..

But the little things that set me off are seeing and reading things on facebook, and like my pregnant friend calling me yesterday and discussing (in a cheery voice) how it must be hard for me to say we are going to take it easy when really we want to try and want to be pregnant again.. 

And then when I got home from work my husband was watching TV and it happened to be a news piece about fertility clinics - and the fertility doctor was pregnant and I said "If I was giong to a fertility clinic and saw that my doctor was pregnant it would piss me off" (again, resentful) and my husband was alarmed that I would think like that. Then I said I wasn't interested in watching that program so turn it off.. Then we had our long talk.

bah.. But I do have good days too... :)

edit - Actually it does feel good to write stuff out.. I don't think I'll start a BnB journal cuz I don't want a public record of every whine I have, but maybe I will keep a personal one..


----------



## Round2

grandbleu said:


> *Round 2 *- Jealous of the wine :wine: I love red! Have many glasses on me :winkwink: Looked at your chart and you still have a super good chance this month. 1-2 days before O day is optimal since sperm is just hanging out for the queen diva instead of racing to catch her - she can be so freaking elusive. (Have you watched the Youtube Great sperm race...very very good). :dust:

You know I will have a glass for you...and all the pregnant women on this thread!! I promise.

Thanks, I'm just feeling sorry for myself! I know that I can still get pregnant. It's just when I look back at my charts I've only ever gotten pregnant on months were we BD everyday during my fertile window. I just don't think we have enough troops to get the job done!!


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 said:


> AFM, still pretty upset that I OV'd so early and didn't have a chance to give it my all. I'm already down about my upcoming BFN next week. Oh and I got my TSH back. It went from 4.6 to 0.15 in 6 weeks! No wonder, I've been feeling so weird, now I'm too low. FS, wants us to hold on trying, but I just can't do it. Blah...blah...blah....oh on a happier note I have 30 bottles of homemade red wine being delivered to my house this weekend!! AF and I can share a bottle or 6 next week!!

Why did your TSH change so much Round?

(I got my result back - it was 1.65, so I guess that's good?)

Horray for the wine!


----------



## Round2

SMFirst said:


> I think my husband doesn't understand because I was quite ok at the very begining but now things are starting to bubble up, and it's different - I'm not sad about our loss exactly because I know it was for a reason, but I feel cheated, and then I feel resentful that so many other "real-life" friends have had it so easy.

That totally sums up how I feel. The months after my loss are always so much harder for me than the first few weeks. I'm over my losses, but I'm not over how hard this has been.


----------



## Dazed

I think at this stage in our lives we are all resentful for losing the thing we want most. Its not your fault, its the nature of who we are. Think about it, if we lose a beloved animal, we don't want to see that specific species of animal. We may tend to cry if we do see it. Its the nature of the beast. We can only trudge through it and pray for everything to be ok at some point in our lives. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

SMFirst said:


> Why did your TSH change so much Round?
> 
> (I got my result back - it was 1.65, so I guess that's good?)
> 
> Horray for the wine!

I'll trade you!! That's a beautiful TSH!!

My TSH was too high, and I was already taking meds for my thyroid. So I doubled my meds 6 weeks ago, and now my TSH had dropped through the roof. My dosage has been adjusted again, so hopefully we get it right this time.


----------



## grandbleu

*S&M* - I think it's totally normal to go through different phases of feeling sad...numb...nothing...happy...sad. I know I did since September. Sometimes when I was happy I'd almost feel guilty. 

Embarrassing but true - I'd get jealous of movie/TV characters who got pregnant :blush:. OH definitely thought I was a bit nutty so I kept my feelings private or tried to make it a joke instead. I think we women are just more sensitive to all this "pregnancy" stuff all around us...it's true something that we wanted was taken away and it seems so unfair and the ugly big green monster shows up (not pretty) - we are the ones that experience pregnancy so it's our natural urge to feel that jealousy whether or not we are justified (I think we are :winkwink:) Guys sometimes just don't get it hence why I share it with you all .

Glad you are still exercising! 

*Round2* - I hope that your troops were lined up and ready and waiting. For us we were opposite the more sex we had the worse it was...less sex led to both our BFPs :dust: For the moment just enjoy that lovely red wine. The one thing I loved about TWW is that I could just relax and didn't have to perform and that whatever was to be had already happened and I no longer could control it...it was nice to let go of that pressure. FXed for you!


----------



## jenny25

thank you all i dont know cause the test was from a new box you know i went to the hospital to visit my uncle so i decided to go speak to maureen the mw at the fetal medicine unit she managed to grab me a free min with my consultant she said to me to still go for the scan on monday and she will personally do a hcg blood test for me since my gp dont do them she can understand my worry cause my period aint late yet thats why she wants me to wait i have been in tears all day today is the 2 year anniversary since me and pauls first loss as you know month by month its getting harder even so to the fact im swaying towards getting my tubes tied i have had enough , paul is now moved to may 6th for his sperm analisis cause his dick head of a boss wont let him go on the 4th april so now we need to wait until may for that appointment dick its too much honestly x


----------



## SMFirst

*Jenny* - Don't give up hope (I remember when I first joined this thread everyone was giving encouragement to Nato because she was feeling down and now things have turned around for her!!)

That's good you are getting help from the MW

That sucks your OH's SA has been pushed back yet - bosses can be real pricks sometimes. Life has to come before work but it then you can't jeopardize your job :(

*AFM* (again)-
Well I have known for a long time that spending money helps me feel better, and we've been really wanting/ needing to get away on a little trip so I just booked us for a 3-night stay at a nice Vineyard/ Resort in Osoyoos, BC in the beginning of April :)
(maybe I'll be able to drink wine, maybe not but I'm happy to have a plan!)


----------



## Allie84

Ahh! Hoping, or should I say Amber...you are totally in my yearbook. :happydance: I'm about to post your yearbook pic for you and all of the disco world to see....very cute!


----------



## Megg33k

Wait... I must have skimmed... Amber is in your yearbook, Allie?!?! WTF?


----------



## SMFirst

Allie84 said:


> Ahh! Hoping, or should I say Amber...you are totally in my yearbook. :happydance: I'm about to post your yearbook pic for you and all of the disco world to see....very cute!

spooky!!


----------



## Allie84

Haha, Megg, yes! Hoping and I went to the same high school....and were there together for one year! 

For fairness I attached both of our yearbook pics. :haha:

Hoping (Amber) is the one in the middle of her pic (the photo on the left). 

I (Alana) am on the far left of the picture on the right (my name included). 

They aren't very good but they were taken with my phone.

You actually look somewhat familiar, Amber! :) So cool!
 



Attached Files:







hopingyearbook.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 16









meyearbook.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 15


----------



## hoping:)

That is hilarious, Allie!!!:rofl: That was before I discovered make up and weighed a measley 90 pounds! Good times:haha:


----------



## Allie84

Hahaha! I actually slapped on the makeup at that time...I wear a lot less now! :haha: But I was 3 years older than you. I also remember being there on 9/11. Crazy.


----------



## hoping:)

Wow. Small world! I thought since you guys got to see my "then" picture I might as well include some "now" pictures.

The 1st one was taken in the fall with my hubby and the 2nd one is at my wedding (Jan 2008) with my parents
 



Attached Files:







us.JPG
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 16









wedding.JPG
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Megg33k

That's fantastic!!! Love those pics!


----------



## Allie84

Jenny, I'm so, so sorry. :hugs: I like Nato's take on it....but no matter how you spin it, it really sucks. :cry:

SM, I think that's wonderful you've booked a mini vacation! I think those are are necessary for mental health. When are you going? Have a great time. 

I know what you girls mean about BnB being therapeutic...it depends upon what's going on in your life and your head, but it can be super therapeutic. I get a lot out of this site (mainly this thread). 

Megg, I have everything crossed for you for Sunday. Any sign of AF yet today?

Nato, when I was reading your post I was thinking exaclty what Vicky posted later. That mental health is just as important as physical health to function...and that at the end of the day, a job and career are just that...jobs. It shouldn't be what we live for, and if it's causing undue stress, then it's not the right time for it. I definitely think you will be a fantastic counsellor when the time comes. But you've got three decades of your working life ahead of you...plenty of time to finish your qualification. I hope your cry was cathartic and you feel better. I hope you and the bean are doing great. :hugs:

Round, holy smokes! Your TSH plummetted...no wonder you were feeling as you did! Was your sleep affected? Did you lose a bunch of weight? Glad you got the meds sorted...what dose are you on now? Hope you're doing well. :hugs:

bleu, having to wait longer totally sucks! I hope you really very, very soon. How are you feeling?

Vicky, how is Hero?


----------



## Allie84

Beautiful pics, Amber! :) Is the first one professional? It looks really nice. Btw, if you don't like having your yearbook pic for the world to see, I'll definitely take it down now that I've shared it with you!


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks! Yes, the 1st one is professional picture but I used my phone to take a picture of it to put on the site. I don't mind the pic staying on here... It makes me laugh:D

By the way I saw that you got cross hairs on FF:D cd 23 does make sense since you had that big temp jump


----------



## yogi77

OMG I can't believe you were both at the same high school at the same time!!! Crazy!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Yogi!! Happy 16 weeks! :yipee:

I forgot to respond to those of you asking about the job. Weeeell, I had the training on Wednesday night and learned a lot about it. The company's clients include some really big names like Google, Coca Cola, 3M....I'd be writing reports for a lot of big names! It seems almost too good to be true...but the company is legit and the training was interesting and what I really like is that it's all international companies I'd be writing on. So it's really applicable to my degree. The trial reports I have to write will be on going for a few weeks before I find out if I get the gig. Luckily I get paid for these reports as well so even if I don't get taken on, it won't have been a complete waste. 

I mentioned the possible new job to the head teacher I work under and she wasn't impressed I might be leaving before the school year is over...but she couldn't argue that making double the pay is a big incentive. 

Thanks for looking at my chart, Hoping. I was surprised FF gave me crosshairs for that day, especially since I had a dip _today_. :shrug: I'm wondering if it won't change to show today as ov day....I think tomorrow will give me more answers. I was really annoyed to wake up to a dip today! And I POAS even though my monitor didn't want one, and my LH surge is over. 

So what is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping - your pic with your hubby looks like its from a magazine :) And in your pic with your parents - you mom looks like she could be your sister! dang Asian youthfulness... :)

I only discovered makeup before my wedding (so at the age of 28 - before that I was against it because I thought it was a waste of time - same principal I use for not making my bed) - but now I realize I don't have to look like a zombie - I LOVE under-eye concealer hooray! And MAC's Painterly paintpot... :)

Allie - your highschool pic is cute too :)

We are going on our mini-vacation (our first time away since last June and even that was nothing) April 2-5..


----------



## yogi77

Thanks Allie! Did you go to the Nelly concert??


----------



## Allie84

Thanks SM!

Oh, no Yogi, we didn't get in! We drove there, paid to park, went inside and it had sold out. Bummer. But I heard from students today that it wasn't very good anyways.


----------



## VGibs

Guess which one is me...

Ohhhh us as teenagers! I am gonna see if this link works! hehehehehe


----------



## Megg33k

Link isn't working, Virginia! :(

Nope, no sign of AF here. I had some little twingy cramps... but not my normal BCP AF cramps. No spotting either. Not sure what to make of it all yet. I'll know Sunday, I suppose! LOL

Plans for the weekend... I bought a 1TB hard drive tonight because I filled my 500GB one. So, I'll be spending the weekend reorganizing files trees for a more useful file structure on such a large drive. So, I'll have my face buried in a computer screen. We're also doing some networking and rearranging bedroom furniture to better accommodate my computer. How sad is it that I'm excited about that?

Are we doing teenager pics? Yay! Under spoiler... There's several!

Spoiler
Senior Picture... Teddy bear came from boyfriend (awwww)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4906704814_56321e967b.jpg

Junior Prom
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4906704948_03b8f2bf3e.jpg

Probably Junior Year... Boyfriend's letterman jacket in background :haha:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4101/4906116651_0e566372cc.jpg

Always fancied myself the re-incarnation of John Lennon... Can you tell?
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4906705254_cd69e1193b.jpg


----------



## Round2

OMG, those pictures are awesome! I don't have any pictures of me from when I was young. When I was in university I had a fire in my apartment and lost all my pics! You girls looks so cute though, I just looked dorky back then!!!

Allie, I had some issues sleeping the first few weeks. But mostly I just feel kind of buzzed all the time. And of course the only symptom I have NOT had is weight loss!! I"m on .075mg now. Hopefully that works.

My weekend is going to suck, I have to work. My boss has put me in charge of a new project and I really want to do a good job. I'm going in this weekend to make sure that everything is done. 

I just finished watching The Kids are All Right. It was weird, I love Mark Ruffalo, but I didn't like it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Allie84

I thought The Kids Are Alright was okay. It was engaging but I really didn't like the ending that much. It fell flat. 

Oh Round, that's too bad about your pics as a kid. :( Hearing stories like that makes me want to buy a fireproof vault. 

Gibs, the link didn't work. Repost, repost! 

Megg, I LOVE those pics! You are so adorable. I've seen them on your journal I think last summer when we were all sharing teen pics. It's a good idea to do them here! :)


----------



## SMFirst

Well - that's quite the outfit for a concert Allie! Love the hair though!

Megg - your first pic made me think of Degrassi for some reason :)


----------



## hoping:)

thanks S&M- I am actually Native American and have no Asian blood (that we know of). Almost everyone has thought we were Asian at one time or another. My husband said when he first saw me he liked me because I was Asian:dohh:

Allie- bummer you couldn't go to the concert but it doesn't sound like you didn't missed out on much. Your chart does look like maybe FF will change your cross hairs to today because of the High but I guess you won't know until tomorrow. The N'SYNC out fit is awesome! I remember when the Spice Girls came out I use to wear those awful platform tennis shoes:dohh: What were we thinking?!

vGibs- please re-post! I couldn't bring up the image either:(

Megg- I love the John Lennon pic! 

Round- sorry to hear about the fire. It must have been awful. Hopefully the .075 mg will get you to where you need to be.


----------



## jenny25

ok girls i took the + out of my chart and this is my chart looks like this confused
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-03-05&mode=a&ts=1299342655


----------



## SMFirst

oohh.. sorry for making that blunder hoping! :( I think I you even mentioned that not long ago too..

jenny - sorry I don't know anything about charts , can't help :(


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun im at the hospital on monday so i will see what is what then i know i shouldnt be too hard on myself but im making a promise from now on i am never testing until im late i just cant go through something like this again ttc is extreamily stressful on a couple as it is specially with my problems so im gonna say ttc screw you ((sticksouttounge )))


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: Jenny

Allie and Amber loving the pic's can't believe you were both there at the same time its a small world!! :flower:

Megg great pics thinking of you.

Love all the teenage pic's I dont realy have any to share I used to always try to make sure I was behind the camra rather than in front have a few but they aren't on the computer.

S&M how you feeling today? I think keeping a personal journal is a great idea and its always good to talk I starting having councilling after my third loss which was provided throught the hospital and have found it very helpful I think the think I have realised is it is a long process dealing with a loss you will go through many emtoions and is giving yourself permission to feel it have those up and down days.

Allie good luck with the job it sounds very interesting will keep everything crossed for you.

Ive been out all day and Im now shattered went shopping with Steve and met up with my niece and sil (well she's technically my ex-sil but still very fond of her in fact I miss her a lot we were very close) so that was lovely. Steve and I are going to have pizza tonight and watch the movie premier on sky which is shutter island I believe.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and to those not masisve :hugs: to you.


----------



## VGibs

Crap....I cant get my pic to post :(


----------



## SMFirst

Yesterday and today have been really good on the "feeling positive" side of things.. I think having that talk with my DH and also making the plan for the trip really helped me see that there is more to life at this moment..

Lucy - that sounds like a nice day you had!

Vgibs _ I'm no good at posting pics either but I use photobucket to upload them, seems to work fairly well..

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> ok girls i took the + out of my chart and this is my chart looks like this confused
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-03-05&mode=a&ts=1299342655

Your link is wrong. That shows the person looking at your post a picture of their OWN chart. Like, I see my chart, Nato would see her own chart, you see your chart, etc. There's no way to directly link a photo of your chart without taking a screenshot and hosting it somewhere.


----------



## VGibs

Yay! Im going on a trip too! Me and OH are gonna book it up to Quebec to help with his parents sugar bush! I had so much fun last time I was there! But its a 6 hour drive. And NO ONE speaks english....I better brush up on my francais.


----------



## Round2

VGibs said:


> Yay! Im going on a trip too! Me and OH are gonna book it up to Quebec to help with his parents sugar bush! I had so much fun last time I was there! But its a 6 hour drive. And NO ONE speaks english....I better brush up on my francais.

I can teach you how to swear if you want? That's all I know!


----------



## VGibs

hahahahaha Im pretty sure my OH could teach me some good ones...


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, my gorgeous girls! I just wanted to drop in and say :hi:!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: megg how are you today?


----------



## cazza22

Hey gorgeous disco divas!!! Just wanted to pop in, i know the majority if you lovely ladies are on my facebook so u know my news but I wanted to let the derail thread know that we are having a...............

BOY!!!!!!!! :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :bunny: :wohoo: we are 100% over the moon, too happy for words he is a little beauty & such a character I will post piccies when I get a minute girls!!! Hope u are all doing fabulously xxxxx lov u all Caz xxxxx


----------



## Round2

Ya Cazza, congrats on the hotdog!!


----------



## NatoPMT

I am AGOG at this revelation that Allie and Hoping were at school together. What the bloody hell???? I am unfeasibly excited by this news. I really need to get out more dont i

Hoping, twit twoo at you, and pmsl at your husband. I knew a native american once called Cherry. He was the coolest boy in blackpool. I bet you two went to school with him too or somert

Cazza.....

*CONGRATULATIONS*

to youuuuu. 

Thanks for the support on leaving college - i still havent actually told my tutor yet as i only had 1 working day but i feel a lot calmer and know its the right decision. I just want to try and enjoy my life for once. Its such bloody hard work being alive. 

thank you again xx


----------



## Megg33k

LucyJ said:


> :hi: megg how are you today?

Meh... Still waiting on the witch!

I tested this morning, as promised. I was good and didn't even look until right at/before 3 min mark. There was a strange white line... like an evap... but obviously a test can't form an evap in under 3 min. So, I don't know WTF is going on. I took 1 pic of it at about 3 min and 1 pic at about 6 min... I color corrected the 6 min one. Anyway... BooFN. So, I'll retest in 3 days if still no AF. My temp is still crazy high. :wacko:

Pics - In case you like to look at BooFN's

Spoiler
3 min
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5502531461_8bdc693c01.jpg

6 min
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5176/5502531485_186a4e4216.jpg

6 min color corrected
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5096/5503123800_23845b442e.jpg



cazza22 said:


> Hey gorgeous disco divas!!! Just wanted to pop in, i know the majority if you lovely ladies are on my facebook so u know my news but I wanted to let the derail thread know that we are having a...............
> 
> BOY!!!!!!!! :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :bunny: :wohoo: we are 100% over the moon, too happy for words he is a little beauty & such a character I will post piccies when I get a minute girls!!! Hope u are all doing fabulously xxxxx lov u all Caz xxxxx

:wohoo: CONGRATS ON TEAM :blue:!!! I'm so happy for you! Woohoo! DO you have a name picked yet?



NatoPMT said:


> I am AGOG at this revelation that Allie and Hoping were at school together. What the bloody hell???? I am unfeasibly excited by this news. I really need to get out more dont i
> 
> Hoping, twit twoo at you, and pmsl at your husband. I knew a native american once called Cherry. He was the coolest boy in blackpool. I bet you two went to school with him too or somert
> 
> Cazza.....
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> to youuuuu.
> 
> Thanks for the support on leaving college - i still havent actually told my tutor yet as i only had 1 working day but i feel a lot calmer and know its the right decision. *I just want to try and enjoy my life for once. Its such bloody hard work being alive.*
> 
> thank you again xx

Ain't that the bloody truth!!! Follow your happiness, love!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg, my boomfp started with a white line on a frer. Thats just information i am imparting. 

i then took the frer apart and when it dried, it had the slightest pink in the line if i took my contact lenses out and viewed in natural daylight. You are right though, cant have an evap if it aint dried out.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg, my boomfp started with a white line on a frer. Thats just information i am imparting.
> 
> i then took the frer apart and when it dried, it had the slightest pink in the line if i took my contact lenses out and viewed in natural daylight. You are right though, cant have an evap if it aint dried out.

There's a tiny glimmer of hope that maybe I'm only 11dpo, rather than 14dpo. FF says I'm 11dpo... I thought it happened earlier though. So, that might make sense if FF is right, ya know? I took out my override... Care to gander at my temps and see what you think? I had O on CD19 before... But, I could be wrong, I suppose.

What dpo was your white line? I'll see if mine turns pale pink when dry. You've given me the teeniest shred of hope. I know its nothing definitive... but, at least, its something to keep me from freaking out about the possibility of missing my ICSI cycle.


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - right now it has dotted cross-hairs at CD22 but I was thinking it could be even CD26 that you ovulated??? :shrug: Your temps are just looking too "hot" to mean nothing in my book. Edited to add that you have the same double dip action I had - my old chart is in my siggy if you want to compare.

*Cazza* - Congrats on finding out you are having a lovely baby boy! :baby:

*Nato* - Glad you feel good about your decision...live life! enjoy this time especially! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Liz! I see the double-dip you mean! LOL Nice!

I dunno... I don't think I have time to wait for AF after a CD26 O... So, I'm going to respectfully hope you're wrong! :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

Definitely respectfully hope I'm wrong...:winkwink: I'm no FF queen but I do think CD 22 override makes a lot of sense too even without the ewcm. FXed still for you!


----------



## grandbleu

Anyone know where *Sugar* is??? She mysteriously disappeared after having lunch with *Natobug* :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

I know. i bet i scared her off. Feel free to all point at me and whisper 'dont meet her'. Dont let it put you off a london trip bleupers!!! 

sugarplum, come back to us. we had a lovely time so i feel mildly confident its not entirely my fault. 

Megg, i am going to ignore your question about dpo, only because what matters is when your bfp would arrive - the white line appeared 2 days before proper bfp (but still faint) which i think is the important thing.


----------



## Dazed

Well Meg, I want to say sorry about the BFN, but at least you know (kinda)

Congrats on hot dog Cazza!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> I know. i bet i scared her off. Feel free to all point at me and whisper 'dont meet her'. Dont let it put you off a london trip bleupers!!!
> 
> sugarplum, come back to us. we had a lovely time so i feel mildly confident its not entirely my fault.
> 
> Megg, i am going to ignore your question about dpo, only because what matters is when your bfp would arrive - the white line appeared 2 days before proper bfp (but still faint) which i think is the important thing.

You're right... dpo isn't really the important part. Good point! You're a smart cookie, Nato! :) Hmm... Well, I should definitely know more on Wednesday then... because that's when I'm re-testing if AF hasn't flown in! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Awww megg sorry about the bfn and being in limbo at the moment :hugs:

Nato Im glad you feel good about your decision and you shoul definitely enjoy it.

Bleu I dont know about sugar I was wondering about her as well hope all is ok come back to us soon.

Yay to caz and congratulations a little boy how lovely, are you going to have a bit of a shopping spree now?


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> Yay! Im going on a trip too! Me and OH are gonna book it up to Quebec to help with his parents sugar bush! I had so much fun last time I was there! But its a 6 hour drive. And NO ONE speaks english....I better brush up on my francais.

sugar bush - is that something to do with awesome maple syrup?


----------



## sugarlove

I'm here girls. Sorry I've been awol. Been lurking though! Hope you're all well.

I can confirm that having lunch with Nato did not put me off posting on BnB as I had a great time :haha:

Just taking a bit of time out and not felt like posting much, but I'm sure I'll be back soon.

:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

SMFirst said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Im going on a trip too! Me and OH are gonna book it up to Quebec to help with his parents sugar bush! I had so much fun last time I was there! But its a 6 hour drive. And NO ONE speaks english....I better brush up on my francais.
> 
> sugar bush - is that something to do with awesome maple syrup?Click to expand...

Ya they tap over 5000 trees and boil like a billion gallons of sap!


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Hey ladies I'm pretty new to BnB and I would love to join this thread. We've been TTC #1 for 16 cycles. I'm on CD1 today and am in need of some positivity and someone who understands all of this craziness!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Congratz cazz!!!!!!! for some reason i had it in my head from the moment you anounced your bfp that you would have a boy, seems i have a bit of that ESP going on...

Megg im gonna keep the hope that come Wed. that BooFN will become a BooMFP!!!

AFM, been lurking mostly...Dont have much to say these days! Hero is doing well but im neurotic as ever...So far ive daignosed her to be blind, deaf, has some kind of colitis, has H1N1 the list goes on and on... Ive decided to go back to therapy next month. I really see myself becoming one of those crazy overprotective mothers who always thinks of the most catastrophic scenario. 

Welcome HopefullyBaby!!!


----------



## yogi77

Welcome hopefullybaby! :wave:

Cazza, congrats to you, that is so exciting!!!!!!!! :blue:


----------



## Allie84

Welcome, Hopefullybaby! I hear you...as the cycles tick slowly by for me it really starts to get me down.

Cazz!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: Congrats on finding out you are having a little BOY! :blue: I'm so happy for you. :hugs: I saw the news on FB and squealed. I'm just so excited. You really deserve this.



NatoPMT said:

> *I just want to try and enjoy my life for once. Its such bloody hard work being alive.*

So, so true. I like how you think. We need to do what makes us happy. I feel so burdened down by 'duty' all the time myself. 

Megg, sorry about the Boofn. It's interesting Nato had a white line that turned into a BFP....because you may remember a few cycles back I was getting these glowing white lines on my FRERs that made me think I was pregnant for a minute before they dissapeared! It appears those what lines can go either way. In your case I sure hope they become a BFP.

I looked at your chart and I think CD22 seems right. When do you 'normally' ov on a non medicated cycle? 

AFM I guess I was inspired by all these trips everyone is taking because Alex and I took an impromtu trip to the big city (Minneapolis) this weekend. We stayed in the same hotel my miscarrage started in last April. :cry: It's a beautiful hotel and we always get a good deal but I avoided staying there this past year...but I felt ready to return. It definitely brought back memories, but I tried to focus on the present. We had a really lovely time shopping at our favorite mall (I think I've mentioned it-the biggest mall in the US) and an IKEA shopping spree. :happydance:

I took off that weird photo of me in my pink pants because no one else was posting teenage pics. :shy: I embarrassed myself for nought. :haha: 

Sugar, good to hear from you. I really miss you. :hugs:

Lucy, it sounds you have a really nice weekend. I'm so glad. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hey my lovelies...can someone have a look at my chart? I feel 90% sure I ovulated on CD24 and not CD21. I hope FF corrects itself!

I feel kind of hopeful this cycle. I think it's because it's my first 'normal-ish' cycle I've had (i.e. ovulating before CD34 on my own) since maybe July?? And on that cycle I hadn't been temping so I may have missed the ideal :sex: days. 

With that in mind, I'm feeling paranoid about what to do/not do during the 2ww. I never usually worry too much but maybe I should. Does anyone have any tips? What did you pregnant derailers do?

Some things I'm wondering about are hot baths, exercise, sex, foods to to avoid, or foods to try to eat, for example? 

I know Hearty doesn't work out during the 2ww and I just did a bunch of housework and got paranoid. :wacko:

I also got in the hot tub at the hotel for a little bit (before I remembered and hastily got out).

And I went on a roller coaster at the mall. Too much shuggling?

What even goes on in there before implantation? I'm trying to envision myself 'pregnant' and I'm like, what is even going on at 2dpo? Have the sperm and egg found eachother yet? 

This is a weird post, don't mind me....


----------



## Megg33k

Hi, Hopefully! :hi: Since you didn't mention it, I thought it was only fair to warn you that there's a fair bit of paranoia in this thread... We've all experienced pregnancy loss at different stages, and are a bit more cautious/nervous than most TTCer's and preggos. I don't know if you've been through a loss or not, and you're welcome to stay either way. I just wanted you to know what you might read around here. We don't want to terrify people who haven't been through what we have. Regardless, I always love a new "face" to the thread! :)

Allie - I can give you a list of what the clinic told ME not to do during the 2ww after my ICSI. No working out, no housework, no sex, no lifting more than 10lbs. Perhaps those are good things to avoid... I dunno. I don't think it matters that much, but they apparently do think it does.

Vicky - Sorry about the paranoia, honey! Its hard... but I'm sure Hero is fine! :hugs:

AFM... I'm happy to report some pink tinged CM and mild cramps. That's a good start. I just hope, hope, hope it progresses in the next couple of days. If not, I'm seriously considering lying so I don't miss my cycle. This is obviously the start of it... So, I'm willing to call it CD1 even without flow to avoid missing my treatment. Its not like this would be my last period before the transfer and stuff anyway... I would be on BCP for a couple of weeks and have a proper bleed then. I'll get a "clean out" either way... not that I believe there could possibly be much left after all the bleeding I did with the MC!


----------



## cazza22

Thanks girls were over the moon that were having a little man  my OH has always said a healthy baby is all he wants but when we did find out he was a boy he started to well up god bless him! 

Meggles I hope so much that those White lines turn pink babe, there's defo time for it to yet sweet pea :thumbup:

Allie this cycle sounds good to me Hun, the first cycle since July that has run so smoothly has got to be a massive positive sign chick got everything crossed for you, u deserve this so much. Keep positive sweetness this WILL happen for you! Xxx

Vic thanks chicken I'm totally with you there Hun I knew it was a Boy from day 1  I'd have bin suprised if was a girl because of how certain I was. Hope ur beautiful little bundle us doing fabulously Hun, how u finding being a yummy mummy? Xxxxx

Jenny I'm so sorry those Shitty tests messed you around I have no words other than massive hugs to you xxxx & make sure you complain babe ok xxxx

:wave: everyone xxxx hope ur all doing well xxxx lov Caz


----------



## Megg33k

So, the spotting and cramps have disappeared. :( Even sex didn't bring it back. *sigh*


----------



## grandbleu

What's your new temp for Monday, Megg?


----------



## cazza22

Fingers crossed for you meggles  XXXXXXX


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't slept enough to temp yet. I made the mistake of taking a nap yesterday afternoon. So, despite being tired at 1:30am, I was only able to get 3 hours of broken sleep (broken up by trips to the loo) and then shouldn't fall back asleep when I woke up for a 3rd time at 4:30am. I got up, made breakfast, and now I'm hoping to go back to sleep soon. But, my temp is gonna be pretty inaccurate, I fear!

Also, I keep having really fucked up sex dreams. I have a huge post about them in my journal. They're weird enough to be interesting enough to write/read about! :/ I'm not a sex dream person... But I keep having them almost constantly the last few days. And, I'm not hard up for action... I'm still getting plenty! Wtf?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been around much, it's hard to keep up and difficult to post about our situation when it could upset people.

Anyway thought i'd post because you're the only girls who will understand - but today is the year anniversary of us losing our first little bean. Although I am so lucky to have been blessed this year with a (so far) healthy pregnancy, I feel so sad today. I have had a whole year of my life where everything isn't rosy, where I have experience of something tragic happen to me and when I have had too many dark moments i'd care to admit to. The only silver lining is that in the past year I have learnt so much more about my husband and our relationship and I couldn't love him more.

I wrote about 10 months ago that I felt my sparkle had gone and wondered if it ever come back....well the truth is it hasn't come back completely. I don't think it ever will. So to my little jellybean - I miss you, we love you lots and hope you've spent this year making all the connections you can 'up there' (wherever 'there' is) to ensure your little brother or sister arrives safely in 7 weeks.


----------



## Dazed

Oh Cesca :hugs: I'm sorry hun :flower: Don't feel bad about posting here, we are here to support you.


----------



## HopefullyBaby

Megg33k: I have had 2 miscarriages. One in march 2007 and one in may 2009. 

Thanks everyone for all the welcomes :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

prgirl_cesca said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much, it's hard to keep up and difficult to post about our situation when it could upset people.
> 
> Anyway thought i'd post because you're the only girls who will understand - but today is the year anniversary of us losing our first little bean. Although I am so lucky to have been blessed this year with a (so far) healthy pregnancy, I feel so sad today. I have had a whole year of my life where everything isn't rosy, where I have experience of something tragic happen to me and when I have had too many dark moments i'd care to admit to. The only silver lining is that in the past year I have learnt so much more about my husband and our relationship and I couldn't love him more.
> 
> I wrote about 10 months ago that I felt my sparkle had gone and wondered if it ever come back....well the truth is it hasn't come back completely. I don't think it ever will. So to my little jellybean - I miss you, we love you lots and hope you've spent this year making all the connections you can 'up there' (wherever 'there' is) to ensure your little brother or sister arrives safely in 7 weeks.


:hugs: Aww honey your post brought a tear to my eyes, I have my M/C anniversary next week and I really do relate to that sparkle comment you made (no pun intended) I have recently accepted that I will never quite be the same again since I lost my baby, I am just changed and that is that. I have a lovely FB friend, an older lady, who lost her baby 30 years ago, she still lights a candle for him on the anniversary every year, it changes us honey and it's okay to grieve :hugs:

Welcome Hopefullybaby, so sorry for your losses honey :hugs:

Megg - How confusing for you....you never know though! :)

Cazz - soo happy to hear your having a little blue bundle :happydance: We need more Disco Dudes around here X


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome Hopefullybaby:hi:

Cazza- congrats on finding out you are on team blue!!!

Megg- your chart is still looking too awesome not to be a BFP. Did you test today?? Vivid dreams are very common in pregnancy and the pink spotting makes me very hopeful for you!

Allie- cd 21 looks good for O but so does the current date FF has for you:shrug: During the tww I usually avoid exercise and limit my drinking. This cycle sounds very promising for you! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you:thumbup:

Cesca:hugs: we definitely understand and of course we are all here for you.

AFM- I am still spotting brown off and on but I think it is because of my progesterone suppository because it only happens the 1st couple of hours after I insert it. Other than than nothing much is going on.


----------



## jenny25

well girls been to the hospital and this is what happened 

went in spoke to them a little told them whats happened they scanned me seen black little cirlces on my right ovary when they went to look at my left ovary this is what they seen in the middle of my uterus 


Spoiler
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1JsuRVaB1LY/SXo_uSrhQmI/AAAAAAAAAc4/YBOCJE-Tdkg/s320/Baby2.jpg

this is not my picture as i didnt get one but this is what resembles in mine so been sent off for bloods get the results tomorrow also had a neg test today also 

so my question is if its not early pregnancy what could it be ?


----------



## Dazed

I honestly don't know Jenny. FX'ed for you though!!


----------



## Round2

Jenny, it could be a blood clot. I had one after my last loss. But that looks exactly like a gestational sac to me. If your AF is late, then it has to be a preganacy. I really don't understand what is going on. I hope you get is resloved soon, you must be so stressed.

Cesca, your post struck a chord with me as well. My loss date is on the 22nd. Loss dates are so much harder than due dates, at least for me. I know about the loss of 'sparkle' too, we've all lost our pregnancy innocense.

Welcome Hopefully, I hope you get a sticky one soon. 

Allie, your chart is looking pretty good. Actually pretty similar to mine. I'm now feeling hopeful too. Should we just call ourselves bump buddies now?

Hoping, when is your first scan? I'm sure the bleeding is from the progesterone.

Vicky, I'm sorry your so worried about Hero. It's hard not worry when they are so little and helpless. I'm sure once she gets bigger and you can see her thriving, your fears will calm down.

Megg, I hope AF comes today....or maybe that was an implantation bleed? Sorry, don't want to put ideas in your head!!

AFM, I'm in the TWW relax mode. I've already planned a BFN haircut and massage for this weekend. I might do some BFN shopping too.


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - I agree with Round2 that it looks like a gestational sac. Since you are so early that would be normal but it's strange you are getting bfns. The only other thing I could think of is a potential blighted ovum? Did they take HCG levels or anything?

Welcome *Hopefullybaby*! Sorry for your losses and hope you have a successful TTCAL journey.

*Megg* - vivid dreams and high temps...what's going on? cautiously hoping for you!

*Hoping* - glad everything seems to be going well. 

*Cesca* - :hugs: So sorry on this important day - I agree a bit of light has been taken away as well for me.


----------



## SMFirst

Welcome *Hopefullybaby* :) I am sorry to hear of your losses as well. Best of luck TTC this time around. What Megg said is true though - this is a bit of a different thread - some hypersensitivity but then again a LOT of love and support when it's needed :)

*Jenny* - I hope you find out what's going on soon!

*Megg* - for you too I hope that something resolves itself either way :)

*Cesca* - I am sorry you are feeling down but I understand what you mean when you say something in you has changed - I'm only a several weeks post MC but already my outlook on the future with respect to babies and family has changed..

*Allie* - your weekend trip in Minneapolis sounds fun! I wouldn't worry too much about the TWW (like don't change your life for it) but it's good your cycle is behaving!


----------



## Dazed

Ugh! I have been stood-up. I had scheduled and interviewee today at 11:30am. Its now 12:35pm and not even a phone call to atleast say she didn't want to be concidered for the job!


----------



## SMFirst

Dazed - how bizarre (especially these days) that someone would just bail on a job interview!! well no second chance after that!


----------



## Dazed

My sediments exactly!


----------



## Megg33k

Cesca - :hugs: to you, sweetie! I totally understand!



HopefullyBaby said:


> Megg33k: I have had 2 miscarriages. One in march 2007 and one in may 2009.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the welcomes :happydance:

Aww... I was sort of hoping you'd wandered in and hadn't had any losses... I always hope that no one has to go through that! I'm sorry, honey! :hugs: 



hoping:) said:


> Welcome Hopefullybaby:hi:
> 
> Cazza- congrats on finding out you are on team blue!!!
> 
> Megg- your chart is still looking too awesome not to be a BFP. Did you test today?? Vivid dreams are very common in pregnancy and the pink spotting makes me very hopeful for you!
> 
> Allie- cd 21 looks good for O but so does the current date FF has for you:shrug: During the tww I usually avoid exercise and limit my drinking. This cycle sounds very promising for you! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you:thumbup:
> 
> Cesca:hugs: we definitely understand and of course we are all here for you.
> 
> AFM- I am still spotting brown off and on but I think it is because of my progesterone suppository because it only happens the 1st couple of hours after I insert it. Other than than nothing much is going on.

I only just put in today's temp... not that its not still fairly high... but not nearly AS high. Not testing again until Wednesday.

I'm sure the spotting is the suppositories! :hugs:



Round2 said:


> Jenny, it could be a blood clot. I had one after my last loss. But that looks exactly like a gestational sac to me. If your AF is late, then it has to be a preganacy. I really don't understand what is going on. I hope you get is resloved soon, you must be so stressed.
> 
> Cesca, your post struck a chord with me as well. My loss date is on the 22nd. Loss dates are so much harder than due dates, at least for me. I know about the loss of 'sparkle' too, we've all lost our pregnancy innocense.
> 
> Welcome Hopefully, I hope you get a sticky one soon.
> 
> Allie, your chart is looking pretty good. Actually pretty similar to mine. I'm now feeling hopeful too. Should we just call ourselves bump buddies now?
> 
> Hoping, when is your first scan? I'm sure the bleeding is from the progesterone.
> 
> Vicky, I'm sorry your so worried about Hero. It's hard not worry when they are so little and helpless. I'm sure once she gets bigger and you can see her thriving, your fears will calm down.
> 
> Megg, I hope AF comes today....or maybe that was an implantation bleed? Sorry, don't want to put ideas in your head!!
> 
> AFM, I'm in the TWW relax mode. I've already planned a BFN haircut and massage for this weekend. I might do some BFN shopping too.

You aren't saying anything I haven't already though of. I hope something gives soon!

LOL @ BFN haircut and BFN shopping! :) Love that idea!



Dazed said:


> Ugh! I have been stood-up. I had scheduled and interviewee today at 11:30am. Its now 12:35pm and not even a phone call to atleast say she didn't want to be concidered for the job!

WTF? That's bizarre!


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- it does look like a gestational sac... did they take blood to see what your hcg level is? I hope you get answers soon:hugs:

Round- my 1st scan is this Friday when I will be about 5w2d. I'm not expecting to see much but I hope to see at least a gestational sac and maybe the yolk sac. I'll be sure to update as soon as we are done:thumbup:

Megg- oh now I see today's temp. I hope your cycle resolves itself soon so you know if you are preggo or af shows up so you can continue with the April cycle:thumbup: I'm really thinking it is the suppositories and am not too worried. The discharge is more of a gold/brown rather than dark brown.

Dazed- that is so annoying. they should at least have the decency to call you and let you know they are not coming!


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 - Have fun with your pampering weekend (always a good idea) but hopefully a BFN won't be involved..


----------



## LucyJ

Welcome hopefullybaby so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Megg I am staying hopefull that this will turn into a BFP for you but you must feel like your in limbo which I know is a horrid place to be but as far as the sex dreams I never really have them but have had a fair few during this pregnancy and definitely at the beginning of it.

Cecsa massive :hugs: to you Ive got the first anniversary of our first loss coming up the end of this month. You will always remember your angel and I think it's important to allow yourself to feel it. I am sure your angel baby is looking after you and your little one. :hugs:

Allie I didnt do anything in the TWW I got a bit crazy about the whole thing to be honest didnt drink, didnt do exercise, no heavy lifting, all the foods they say not eat in pregnancy I didnt eat in the TWW. I am keeping everything crossed for you that this month is the month. :hugs:

Jenny oh my goodness you've been through so much such a rollercoaster I am keeping everything crossed for you maybe you've just got a dodgy batch of tests which is why the negatives I dont know what to say but I am thinking of you and hoping for the best. Will they scan you again in a weeks time?

Round I hope you can have a new haircut and massage to celebrate a BFP rather than the other way round but sounds like positive things to do so enjoy.


----------



## jenny25

yeah they took bloods from me today to check hcg levels im getting a call tomorrow with the result im just so anxious to what it could be :(


----------



## Jaymes

Cesca - This is also something that has been on my mind... My loss was 3/15/10. I keep having this crazy sinking suspicion that I am going to have this baby on the 15th. I don't want that to happen at all, in fact it scares me so much. I've been having loads of cramps in my back with the BH. I am also as of Friday 1 cm dilated. I am now crossing everything that this baby doesn't decide to come until after, so I can mourn the one I lost.



HopefullyBaby - Welcome. These girls are wonderful, and so full of support. Being here for the last years has given me so much. I honestly don't know where I'd be if I hadn't found them! :hug:


----------



## cazza22

Jenny iv got everything crossed for you that ur blood hcg comes back positive babe :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- I am keeping everything crossed for you as well:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Holy cryin christmas....Does anyone rmemeber how I said my temps were way bizarre and charting didnt work for me because my temps were so super screwy? Well I JUST realized I am using my BBT thermometer WRONG! I am such a DORK!


----------



## jenny25

sorry girls im just so tired at the moment with everything thats going on im gonna catch an early night i will update once i know more tomorrow i dont know when i will get the call xx


----------



## Jaymes

:hug: Jenny. Hope you got some decent sleep. 
(It'll be tomorrow when yo read this...)


----------



## Allie84

Good luck tomorrow, Jenny. :hugs:

LOL Gibs, how were you using it???

Thanks for the 2ww tips. I guess I will try to take it easy for the next 10 days. I already don't drink so that's not a problem...I guess what I'm more worried about it that I walked for about 6 hours straight on Saturday at 1dpo and went swimming yesterday. But I assume that people who exercise during the 2ww have gotten pregnant in the past. ;) 

Round, good luck to you this 2ww. :dust: I really, really hope we end up bump buddies!!!! :hugs: And that your haircut and massage is for that BFP. :)

Ooh, 36 weeks tomorrow Jaymes. :) How are you feeling?
ETA I just read back. I'm sorry for the anniversary of your loss, Jaymes. :hugs:

Cesca, I'm so sorry today was such a tough day for you. I can imagine it was really emotional. It's normal to grieve your first loss even though you are pregnant now. 

Thinking of you and Jaymes, :hugs:

Megg, I hope your cycle gives you some definite answers soon. It sounds really frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. I don't know where else to turn. I'm so very lost right now I can barely breathe. I'm at work crying quietly so no one can hear me.

I'll try to keep this short but doubt I'll be able to. Scheduling the surgery has been a process. It has taken forever to get the doctor to call and answer my questions. He told me he doesn't want to give me false hope about the surgery. He said it sometimes can help carry a baby to term. Sometimes it doesn't. There isn't enough data on the subject. Most women don't get surgery for this condition for fertility purposes. Most get it because the pain is so bad. 

My insurance won't cover it. The total cost will be $21,000 approximately. My lovely mother offered to pay half of the cost.The next available opening is June 1. Then it is 3-4 months waiting after that to TTC. I might not get my period back right away, so I could be waiting 6 months or more before I can even start trying after the surgery. 

I found out that doing a surrogate was about $100,000 if you used a stranger. I fell apart when I heard that. I don't have that kind of money. So we suddenly realized that this surgery was my last shot at having a baby and decided to go for it.

Well, 2 days ago, my lovely mother called and told me she spoke to her financial adviser and they decided that she could afford to pay for a surrogate for me. She said she wanted me to know the joy that she has felt with her children. I was completely overwhelmed by the offer. I know I should be excited about it, but it makes it more confusing. 

Do I do the surgery anyway? Do I start looking into a surrogate? How do I ask friends if they are willing to be a surrogate? Using a friend over a stranger keeps the cost down.

Tim isn't sure he wants to do a surrogate. He said that he wasn't wired to think about this stuff. He's very upset at having to go this route and having to accept this huge amount of money from my mother. I can barely talk to him about it right now.

It also brings up a lot of grief for me. The thought that I may never carry my baby is almost too much to bear. But the thought of never having a baby is even worse. 

I feel completely overwhelmed by all of this information being thrown at me. I feel completely overwhelmed at the prospect of making these huge decisions and doing all the research that goes along with it. I am losing all strength and energy around this. I'm falling to pieces. 

On Saturday I was bleeding from my period. It was my EDD for my last pregnancy. My mother called to offer to pay for a surrogate. I went out to dinner with friends and 2 of the other women were just starting to chart and do OPKs. I was found myself talking about all the stuff I'm trying to avoid. And most likely, they will both get pregnant quickly without incident. What a day.

On Sunday my boss had her baby. I should have been having mine.

I know this is a lot for you all. I don't expect you to have the answers. I should probably find a surrogate group to talk to. But for now, I'm just lost and had to turn somewhere. :cry:


----------



## VGibs

Oh hearty...I would be your surrogate in a heartbeat! I would do it for free!


----------



## VGibs

Allie - I stuck it in my mouth and waited for yet beep...found out today that it keeps beeping until it beeps like five times and then it's done


----------



## Dazed

Oh Amanda! :hugs: I know this isn't easy for you and its a decision only you can make. I wish I could offer and answer. I want to offer an "if it were me" but I personally feel its not my place and not what you really want to hear.

I miss you lovexx


----------



## heart tree

Actually Lisa, I'd love to hear the "if it were you" scenario. 

Thanks Virginia for the offer. Don't tempt me, LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Amanda! I'm so sorry, honey! I can't imagine the stress you're going through right now! I wish I had advice!

Virginia - Your offer just made me cry. That's amazing of you! I love this website sometimes!

AFM... CD1!!! I'm so happy you'd think I'd gotten a BFP! I've never been so fucking happy to see blood in my entire life! :wohoo:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hearty, wow. What an emotional roller coaster! I'm glad you decided to come and talk to us. I agree finding a surrogacy group would be benefitial as well to get the entire picture.

First of all, I'm so very sorry about your EDD passing and having your period. :hugs: It came at the time your boss had her baby...you were prepared and knew that was going to happen but the sting would be raw no matter what. At least you don't have to look at her bump anymore.

What are your thoughts on the surgery now? It sounds like you are swaying away from it and toward surrogacy...is that accurate? I find it interesting what your doctor said about it. How did that make you feel?

Surrogacy....I've never been in your shoes but I personally have always thought the idea of surrogacy was nice. I used to be really afraid of being pregnant (still am, actually) and remember thinking when Sarah Jessica Parker first did surrogacy, "Ooh, if I were rich, I'd totally do that." To me, it's firstly about having a baby, and secondly about it being 'our' baby (as I'd also like to adopt) and thirdly about me carrying the baby. While I agree the feeling of carrying a baby to term is probably like no other, and an amazing experience, to me it's something I feel I could forgo if I had to. I have grown up a bit since my thoughts about SJP and doubt I would choose to go the surrogacy route electively, but would do it for medical reasons in a heartbeat. 

The fact that you have the resources to do it is amazing....truly. Most people do not have that option and it's a real blessing you do. I would embrace that when making your decision. She is your mom, and her intentions are in the right place. I can't being to imagine what a big decision that must be for you and Tim. Maybe Tim just needs a bit of time to come to terms with everything. Do you get the sense that he will come around eventually? 

I was watching One Born Every Minute (the American one) and the episode I watched involved a surrogate birth. It was truly amazing to watch. The surrogate and the parents seemed at ease. The parents were right there through the birth. 

As far as how you find a surrogate...I have no idea. I don't know who I would ask and how! I'm sorry I can't offer any advice or thoughts on that...except, I'm sure there is a lot of advice out there online from surrogacy groups. I'm sure you'll find a wealth of information, when you're ready, if you choose to. 

I think your emotions are bound to be all over the place right now. It's not just the options you have and the choices you have to make, but also the timing of these with your EDD and co-worker. Do you have to make decisions right now? Can you take a bit of time to see where your head is at in a few weeks?

I'm sorry you are going through this. It's not fair. You should have had a baby last week. It really, truly sucks. But your future is looking brighter. You have options. You will not be childless. 

:hugs: I miss you, Hearty. Thinking of you.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie.

I have always wanted to carry a baby. Always. So for me, there is a huge loss in not being able to bond during those 9 months and additionally not being able to breast feed. But you are right, the baby part is far more important than the pregnancy part. 

I'm not sure how I feel about surgery. On one hand, I still want to do it, because it is the only thing that offers a glimmer of hope for me having a baby at this point as far as I can tell. On the other hand, the wait time feels unbelievably long. I would also have to take 2-3 weeks off of work to recover. It certainly isn't a great option, but it is an option. I feel really torn about it. I just emailed the FS I saw who prescribed me the Femara. I asked her if she had any data on the surgery vs. drug therapy like Lupron. Lupron would put my body into temporary menopause for 3-4 months. There have been some successes around this therapy and adenomyosis. 

Tim always needs time to come around to an idea. You are spot on with that. He never jumps into things, which in some ways is why I think we're here without a baby. It took him a long time to decide he even wanted to get married and have a baby. I knew all along. I would have started trying in my 20's if I had my way. He knows the alternative is that he may lose me. As much as I hate to say it, it would drive a wedge between us that might never heal. Honestly, if he says no to surrogacy and I can't get pregnant, I don't know if I can stay married to him. I love him, but a baby has always been a part of the deal to be married to me. He's known that from the beginning. I really don't want that to be the case though. I love him to bits. I think he would come around in time.

I don't need to make any decisions right now. The surgery is so far away. I'm really mad about it, because they lagged on scheduling it. Originally I was told I could do it in April, then May. Now I'm being told June. I'm really pissed off about it and I let them know (in a nice way.)

I feel paralyzed with fear. I can't find the motivation or strength to research surrogacy. Evey time I even think about it I get overwhelmed. 

I miss you too. I really want to ask how everyone is doing, but honestly, my brain can't handle it right now. I'm very, very sorry.


----------



## VGibs

I would do it! I talked to my OH about it and everything! Im dead serious! If it comes to surrogacy I am totally there!


----------



## SMFirst

Amanda - I'm sorry I don't know the whole background to everything you've gone through but even through your words I can get a sense of the immense emotional weight this is. I think it's good you can come back here to ask for advice.

I have a similar train of thought as Allie - I'd forego pregnancy in order to have a baby, whether through adoption or surrogacy.

I can see how your OH has a problem thinking about those things - I can't even get my DH to discuss adoption. But he has to help you out - take some of the burden of all the decisions..

Between the surgery and the surrogacy that's a whole lot of money..

Is the surgery still important for your health though, ie necessary regardless?

I think if you decided to investigate the surrogacy further you would find that asking the question of who would carry the baby might end up being easier than you think - people are amazingly giving in certain situations...

And the fact that your mom offered to pay for it is really amazing. It would be a gift to herself as well - the end to the heartache she is seeing you go through, the joy that a baby would bring for you and then she would have a grandchild..


hope that offers something helpful :)


----------



## SMFirst

Megg - Happy AF came for you :)


----------



## VGibs

My best friend was born pre mature and has significant health issues since birth. When they told her she could not carry a child I offered to be her surrogate immediately. Her fiancé wasn't exactly happy about it but he eventually said yes. When we started the testing they discovered that because she was born so premature her ovaries were incapable of forming eggs...period. The eggs they did produce were of such low quality that they would never form a baby. That heartbreak was everlasting. Her fiancé left her because she could not have kids and she went into a very bad depression. She committed suicide on December 4th, 2002. 

Surrogacy is something that I have always considered. Its something that I feel lucky enough to be able to give someone then I will...and no one deserves it more then you Amanda.


----------



## SMFirst

oh my goodness Vgibs, that's so sad :( 

That's really the mark of a true friend that you would offer surrogacy to both her and to Hearttree :)


----------



## VGibs

It is very very sad...I think about her everyday. I named my older daughter after her. I think that is another reason why I aim to help as many people as I can with TTC because I never want what happened to her to happen to anyone else.


----------



## heart tree

OMG Virginia, I am crying for two reasons. Your selflessness and kindness towards me is taking my breath away. 

But even more so I'm crying for your friend. I know her despair. I'm so sorry she didn't have any other options but to take her life. I know I would never go that far but I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about it from time to time. The pain is deep. 

What an amazing friend you are. She was lucky to have you. What a lovely tribute to name your daughter after her. You are a compassionate soul. 

I won't rule you out if I decide to go that route. I'm honored and overwhelmed by your offer. Obviously you just had a baby though. I can't imagine you are ready to be pregnant again any time soon. 

Susan, I don't need the surgery for my health yet. Eventually I'll need it for pain management. It is true, it would be a gift to my mother as well. The money part is crazy, isn't it? How do women afford a surrogate? I'm on my phone now and can't remember all that you wrote, but I thank you for your kind reply. 

You ladies are seriously the best.


----------



## VGibs

I'd do it tomorrow if I could! If it is the route you choose to go...honestly...keep me on the list. I am completely willing to help you.


----------



## heart tree

I heart you Virginia. Btw, Virginia is my mother's mother's name. My grandmother. She died when I was 4. Apparently she was amazing. Must be something in the name.


----------



## Round2

Hi Hearty,

I just wanted to say that I've read every post on the Disco thread and have been following your story right from the begining. You've been through so much, yet you've been such a source of strength to so many women on here. You are a very insperational person.

Hope you don't mind me adding my two cents. I would go for surragacy. Only because I think it's the quickest way to getting your goal. If you have the surgery it might be a couple of years before you have a baby in your arms. If you have the surrogacy, you will miss the baby growing in your belly, but you'll have a baby sooner. It breaks my heart to think some women may never get to experience child birth...but when you see your child, you won't think about how they got to this earth, you'll just be thankful that they are here.

Whatever you decide will be best for you. You're a very determined woman, I know that you'll get a baby one way or another.


----------



## Round2

VGibs, that's such a sad story, but such a wonderful gesture. I'm really sorry about your friend. It's just so unfair.


----------



## VGibs

Really? Wow...let me tell you about my name. Its an amazing story. My father worked at a local paper for almost 30 years. When my mother was pregnant with me there was a little girl in our tiny town who had a fatal illness. Something very rare that had to do with her heart and the entire town was raising money for a surgery that she needed done. My dad spear headed the campaign by publishing stories in the local paper almost every week. Long story short she had the surgery. And my dad ran the story on the front page of the paper. At 3 am someone knocked on my parents front door and it was the little girls father. She had passed away coming out of anesthesia and they needed to "stop the presses" so to speak. My dad rushed to the plant and actually yelled "stop the presses", he then sat down and wrote a letter to the girls parents describing the remorse he was feeling and the amount of pain the entire community would experience when they learned of her passing. The letter my dad wrote made national papers. It was a pretty big deal. The little girls name was Virginia...and I was named for her.


----------



## SMFirst

Like I mentioned to Vicky a while back, I love names with a story behind them - and your gave me goosebumps Virginia :)

(Virginia is also the name of my friend's little girl that came after my friend tried for two years with two losses - so I am very fond of the name too!)


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Virginia. I'm so sorry about your best friend. That is such a sad story. :( It's really lovely you named your daughter after her. And as for your willingness to be a surrogate....your generosity is amazing. :hugs: You're a special soul. 

May I take a sec to be crazy? As you know I'm being OCD about this 2ww.....and I wanted a nice bubble bath, so I took a bath, cooler than before ov, but still warm. I thought it was an okay temp. Afterwards my paranoid self took my temp and it was 99.6!! I decided to check my bath water and it was 101-105 degrees, depending on where I put the thermometer. I am now freaking out, telling Alex I have 'infertility by hot bath', because I've been taking what I consider 'not _too _hot' baths at over 100 degrees ever since TTC! I wonder how hot they are before ovulation.


----------



## VGibs

Allie84 said:


> :hugs: Virginia. I'm so sorry about your best friend. That is such a sad story. :( It's really lovely you named your daughter after her. And as for your willingness to be a surrogate....your generosity is amazing. :hugs: You're a special soul.
> 
> May I take a sec to be crazy? As you know I'm being OCD about this 2ww.....and I wanted a nice bubble bath, so I took a bath, cooler than before ov, but still warm. I thought it was an okay temp. Afterwards my paranoid self took my temp and it was 99.6!! I decided to check my bath water and it was 101-105 degrees, depending on where I put the thermometer. I am now freaking out, telling Alex I have 'infertility by hot bath', because I've been taking what I consider 'not _too _hot' baths at over 100 degrees ever since TTC! I wonder how hot they are before ovulation.

Ok babe...lets have some rational discussion here ok? I know you are being OCD about the TWW...but keep in mind that women on the equator have babies all the time. I am sure they get hotter then Hades on a snow day. Keep the same logic about a lot of things...women who are starving in third world countries have babies, women who are on heroin, women who drink, women who skydive *hell i saw a story about a girl who's parachute didn't open and she broke every bone in her body and STILL kept her pregnancy, she didnt know she was pregnant when she jumped*, etc etc...I know there are some risk factors. But one little ole bath...well I wouldn't worry about it so much. If your bean is in there and gettin ready to stick up a storm, then a nice relaxing bath might help because all the stressing you are doing can't be good either. *I hope that didnt sound bitchy, it sounds funnier in my Canuck accent, just put an "eh" on the end of every other word*


----------



## Allie84

Thank you, Virginia! No, it didn't sound bitchy at all. :) I really needed to hear that! I've spent the past half hour googling baths and 2ww and everything says under 100 degrees...well, I know I surpassed that so I was freaking out that I ruined my chances.

But you speak sense. :hugs:

I'm stepping away from Google now.....

What a crazy story about the sky-diver! It really does amaze me that druggies and starving people get pregnant all the time all over the world and some of us who do everything right have no success.


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty:hugs: Wow. You are facing such a hard and difficult decision. I can't begin to understand what you are going through but I do know what its like to want and need to carry your own child after all that is part of the journey to motherhood. Just remember that the pregnancy is only 9 months where as watching your child grow and bonding over memories is something I don't think any of us would ever want to give up. Do what is best for you and your happiness:hugs: I will be thinking of you and just know that we all support you in whatever decision you make.

vGibs- you are such an amazing person! I was near tears reading your posts:cry: 

Allie- I have the same fear about hot baths:dohh: Since I was little I have always preferred baths over showers and usually take them scalding hot. It wasn't until this pregnancy that I even considered it to be a danger to my baby. As soon as I found out I was pregnant I swore off hot showers just to be on the safe side (unheard of for me!) but I still worry that my showers are too hot... this is me being a worry wart:dohh: Virginia is right that women all across the world carry healthy pregnancies while doing things we consider bad for us. I know I am being crazy about hot water but I'd rather be safe than sorry:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I'm trying really hard not to sit here sobbing uncontrollably... Jeezus... Those are some heavy things to read! But, its nice to read them! You are all amazing! I'm just saying!

RE: hot baths... Its just REALLY hot things... Don't go in a sauna or hot tub... A warm bath isn't going to do anything, honey! :hugs: My clinic doesn't even tell me to avoid hot baths... and they tell me to avoid almost everything!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. :hugs: I'm really feeling the crazy this evening. :)

Btw, Megg, I'm so glad it's CD1 for you. Bring on ICSI. :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Well Ive just caught up Allie I understand the craziness as far as hot baths since finding out I was pregnant I havnt had a bath been having showers I know its crazy and I should stop being so silly but I cant bring myself to have a bath as Im scared. I like you and hoping are used to having my baths so hot so dont want to risk it. Steve keeps telling me he will run me a warm bath but even then I keep saying no. I think the important thing to remember (which I forget sometimes) is that its very unlikely that it will cause any harm as Virginia said some women doing all sorts of things when they are pregnant and everything is fine obviously our situations are different as we bring to the TWW and beyound the fears of our past expereinces. Definitely step away from google.

Megg yay to CD1.

Virginia I think you are a truely amazing women your offer to Amanda was just so kind and heartfelt and I am so truely sorry to hear about your friend.

Amanda sweetheart I wish I could wave a wand and make things simple for you and easy. I cant imagine the pain and emotions you are going through. I am so sorry about edd I know how hard those days can be and your boss having her baby must bring all sorts of emotions for you. I know you have big decisions to make I honestly cant say what or how I would feel in your position. As far as surgouracy I think it is worth looking into further when you feel ready I'd be happy to do some reserach for you if that would help. I think what the girls have said about it giving you your much wanted baby our good points but understand its hard as you would be giving up on carry your baby, hopefully if you went down that route you could be involved every step of the way scans, appointments, being at the birth etc I know its not the same but you could still bond in just a different way and then you'd have your baby. My sil said to me if there was a reason for my mc's and i could carry a baby she would do it for me her exact words were should would be oven which I was touched by. As far as Tim I guess it is a lot to take in and he must see your pain and heartache which must be hard knowing theres not much he can do about it he cant make it easy if that makes sense. I dont know if there are support groups or anything but maybe finding someone he can talk to about it someone who has been through it or who can provide some information it might help him. I know with steve sometimes he doesnt like to talk about his fears as he doesnt want to worry me so maybe if Tim could understand it more reserach it he would help him. I think your mums offer is so sweet and lovely and I know you have big decisions ahead but I'm glad that is an option for you. Im going to suggest something that is a bit boring but might just help you orgainse your feelings/thoughts could you do a pro/cons list for each option maybe share with us if you want some input. We are always here for you 100% I miss you and think about you a lot. I wish I could come over and give you the biggest :hugs: know Im sending you a huge cyber one.


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, I was going to say that if it were me I would go for the surragacy if it guarantees you a baby in the end. The surgery is no guarantee that it will get you the results you want, however it would help your pain. With that I am tempted to say maybe you should go with the surgery and adopt and stop using protection all together and maybe you will end up a family of 4. I wish I could offer you the support Virginia has, and if things were going my way you could add me to your list of potential baby carriers. Look at the upside of surragacy... you won't lose you lovely body!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i wish i was in SF, im so sorry that tings just seem to get more complicated for you...
Heres me two cents... I carried a baby for 9 months. I did not enjoy one second of it, enjoying a pregnancy and bonding with the life inside me was something that was robbed of me after Electra. Childbirth? I was put under had a c-section and didnt get to meet my LO for almost 12 hours. Breast feeding? I spent hours everyday trying to express milk both in the NICU and at home...Nothing nada not even a drop. It has taken me longer to bond with Hero, sometimes i still feel like shes not mine since i didnt go through any ofthe natural childbirth stages. I guess what im trying to say is that i might as well have had a surrogate! Im totally for surrogacy, the cost though is extremely high....I think it would be grreat if you could get a friend to do it. I would love to offer myself but as you know when im under stress (and i would be if i was carrying your precious one) i smoke and have the odd glass of wine. I would never want to do that to you. 
Heres what i would do...I would try naturally for another year and then go for the surrogacy. The surgery it seems doesnt give you any guarentees and its a hell of alot of money for a long shot... I love you and remember if you want another opinion or maybe a cheaper surgery you can still contact my doc.


----------



## Sparkly

I'm sobbing so much I can barely read my screen :cry:

Amanda - sweetheart first let me say it's so lovely to hear from you, we have all really missed you and your wise words and support. :hugs: I really just wish I could reach out and hug you, there is so much going on for you it's no wonder you're head is all over the place. So sorry about your EDD, and your boss having her baby, it must feel very painful. What an amazing offer your Mother has made, I can totally understand your conflicting emotions about making that choice, as of course it means the surrogate will carry your baby for you, but it will still be yours..forever. Is there any way you could do both the surgery and surrogacy? If it were me I think I would regret not going ahead and trying everything I could to carry a baby of my own, whether it works or not it's got to be worth the try, depending on how you're feeling emotionally of course. Tim sounds very much like Glenn in that he needs time to consider new ideas, and usually his first response is no, until he gets his head around things. Once he realises this is what you really want to do he will come around I'm sure of it (sigh...older men eh?)

Virginia - What an amazing woman you are, you made me cry...and that's not exactly easy to do! Such a selfless offer to Amanda, and I can tell that you really mean it too, this thread has a fantastic bunch of ladies.....shit where's my tissue :cry:

Megg - :happydance: yey for new cycle....feels weird saying that! Ixxy 2.0 here you come x

Allie - It hard not to be obsessional in the tww, well it is for me! I tend to avoid baths, the gym, swimming, lifting anything heavy, doing anything strenuous really. But then I am crazy don't be like me, step away from google it is not your friend.


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - Glad you got your CD1 going! Bring on isci April :thumbup:

*Allie* - The first time I got pregnant I didn't know it...I did everything wrong during the TWW...exercising everyday...stressful plane trip...moving house (with little help) in 115 degree heat (SoCal in the summer) lifting heavy furniture...drinking Chardonnay every night and it stuck. This time I just avoided heavy exercise. I don't think a warm bath hurts (like Megg said a sauna or hot tub is more what is prohibited). :dust:

*Hearty* (Amanda) - :hugs: Wow these are major decisions and all complicated by emotions and what ifs. Sorry this is compounded by having your own boss give birth when you should have been as well. :hugs: I had no idea how expensive surrogacy was and you mother is an angel to help you financially. There are many ways that families are created and I understand your yearning to carry your own child...I feel the same way but that being said and from what Vicky has said as well every pregnancy is different and going through that process doesn't always guarantee instant bonding or a blissful 9 months. Right now it's obviously cheaper to have the surgery but then there is no guarantee for a carrying a full-term pregnancy and you would have to wait another 6-9 months to even start trying. I guess if I were in your very difficult shoes I would be leaning toward surrogacy which seems to have a higher chance of success and might be a faster process. Virginia's offer is amazing and so selfless. It would be lovely to have someone that you trust fully and know already to carry your most precious gift. So I would try surrogacy and keep trying naturally at the same time just in case. I know this is really hard and giving such a simple answer may not help you because there are so many emotional and financial layers to your life. Whatever you decide...here for you all the way. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- WOOHOO for cd 1:happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Wow some pretty heavy stuff going on in here, sorry for my dipping in and out but the furry monsters are keeping me busy! 

Megg - Yeah for CD1 and onto the next cycle for you xx

Hearty - I have no idea what you must be going through and it really isnt going to be an easy descion to make. I think though that for yourself it might be best to try everything you can to carry your own baby before going down the other route. At least then you wont have the 'what ifs' hanging over your head.

Allie - I can understand the 2WW paranoia as i also suffer this normally, i wont even have over hot showers when in the 2ww LOL.

AFM - Spoken to genetics people yesterday and they have said i would be able to have 1 cycle of IVF with PGD on the NHS at Bimingham women hospital as they have just started doing this! They are going to refer me and in the mean time we can keep trying naturally.

To help give everyone a smile here are puppies . .. . Awwww

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Elas%20Puppies/DSC_0138.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Bleeding disappeared this morning... but I don't care! I'm set up to start! So, I'm starting BCP tomorrow and should have embryo transfer around April 11.


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - it was a light period :winkwink: glad you're gearing up for April!

*Raz* - Oh they are too cute...I could use a snuggle...too bad we live so far away or I would love to take one off of your hands. Do you have homes/buyers for all your sweet pups?


----------



## Dazed

Awww Raz.... they are adorable. I love the two black & white ones! YAY for NHS IVF (assuming thats what you want to do)!


----------



## Dazed

Meggles, have you tried testing again?


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Meggles, have you tried testing again?

No... I might test in the morning before I start my BCP... just to be 100% sure. But, I'm expecting a very, very negative test to be staring back at me.


----------



## Razcox

grandbleu said:


> *Megg* - it was a light period :winkwink: glad you're gearing up for April!
> 
> *Raz* - Oh they are too cute...I could use a snuggle...too bad we live so far away or I would love to take one off of your hands. Do you have homes/buyers for all your sweet pups?

We have sold all but either 1 or 2, being messed about a bit by one guy so we are not sure until Saturday.


----------



## heart tree

Virginia, you managed to make me cry twice. The story about your name is so touching. Your dad sounds like a lovely fellow. 

Thanks all for your input. Interesting to see how each of you would deal with this situation. We all have our own notions of what would be best for us. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do yet. I have the surgery scheduled. I can always change my mind though. 

I will keep you posted.

I'm going to re-read all your posts to me. There are some very sound pieces of advice in them. I thank you all.

Raz, the pictures of the puppies just added some lightness to my day.

Love to you all.


----------



## SMFirst

Megg33k said:


> Bleeding disappeared this morning... but I don't care! I'm set up to start! So, I'm starting BCP tomorrow and should have embryo transfer around April 11.

Megg, my first AF after my MC (AF started on Feb 28) was only two days long, and it's never like that, but I did some reading and it's not uncommon due to all the changes your body has been through..


----------



## NatoPMT

Gibby. I dont know what to say to you, except all hail the most wonderful girl in the world. 

You are my heroine. 

Hearty, i wrote you to on fb cos i was worried you wouldnt see my reply, but compared to gibby's reply, just ignore mine. You are always in my thoughts xx

Jenny, any news my lovely? have been thinking about you

Vic, Im sorry things are a bit difficult for you - are you ok though? have you talked to your health visitor about how you are feeling? 

I have forgotten everything else cos of the wonder of gibby


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry!! how rude of me

hopefullybaby....

*WELCOME*


----------



## LucyJ

Raz your puppies are gorgeous I wish I could come for a cuddle there are so cute I bet they are keeping you on your toes.


----------



## hoping:)

Raz- the puppies are adorable!!! They make me want to go out and buy one!


----------



## jenny25

it came back neg she has now told me she isnt happy and is concerned to what it is in my uterus so she wants to rescan me hopefully af will be here tonight or tomorrow she is calling thus and if my af has started i will get scanned on friday if not it will be next week


----------



## hoping:)

I'm sorry Jenny:hugs: Hopefully you get some answers soon.


----------



## jenny25

I have decided im going to take sometime out just now i just have too much going on and i need to step away for a while i hope you all understand x


----------



## Jaymes

Amanda... Better late than never. What stuck out to me in your original post was that you said you wouldn't be able to breast feed. That is not true. This article relates to adoptive babies, but there is good information in here about stimulating milk production. I am so glad you came back here for advice and I am so glad there were people here to offer such great advice (and kindness!)
:hug:


----------



## Dazed

Jenny, no one will blame you for stepping away for a bit!


----------



## NatoPMT

Jenny, look after yourself petal 

How's the poppy seed hoping? 

Dazed, where are you in your cycle now?

Im so out of the loop

Allie - your chart is looking great - how did you manage the impressive ov day?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Jenny I am so so sorry hope you get some answers and totally understand you take a step away we're here for you if you need anything.


----------



## Dazed

Nato - cd19. Don't ask what dpo cause I don't have a clue! Had some horrid achy feeling yesterday. Felt like someone was trying to wring my uterus or something. Though maybe I was ov'ing, so we :sex: and it HURT! Kinda like your getting it a little TOO rough, but it wasn't rough. Feel kinda like brused today. I give up on the whole cycle thing.


----------



## NatoPMT

Fingers crossed for ya. Did you dump the opks after the last debarcle? 

_too_ rough is no good!


----------



## VGibs

Im sorry I made everyone cry. I actually would carry a baby for anyone who needed it...Ive even emailed an agency in Toronto to see what would be involved in an international surrogacy. I know some people charge a fortune to carry someone else's baby but that seems dishonest to me somehow.


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> Im sorry I made everyone cry. I actually would carry a baby for anyone who needed it...Ive even emailed an agency in Toronto to see what would be involved in an international surrogacy. I know some people charge a fortune to carry someone else's baby but that seems dishonest to me somehow.

It does seems dishonest or immoral, but then there are millions of people out there with low morals so it's not surprising some people would look at something like surrogacy as a money-making scheme and not the life-altering miracle that it is..


----------



## NatoPMT

I know that there are lots of women who need surrogacy desperately, but our hearty needs it most. If you do this for hearty, i will perform a voodoo ceremony and bring Ian Curtis back to life. 

Deal?


----------



## NatoPMT

SMFirst said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry I made everyone cry. I actually would carry a baby for anyone who needed it...Ive even emailed an agency in Toronto to see what would be involved in an international surrogacy. I know some people charge a fortune to carry someone else's baby but that seems dishonest to me somehow.
> 
> It does seems dishonest or immoral, but then there are millions of people out there with low morals so it's not surprising some people would look at something like surrogacy as a money-making scheme and not the life-altering miracle that it is..Click to expand...

my personal feelings are that some women must be desperate enough for money to be a surrogate for money rather than love, or altruism. 

Its a pretty altruistic thing to do even if you get paid, and I'm not sure we could know why every surrogate who gets paid does it, but if its purely for money, they must really need that money.


----------



## SMFirst

you have a more forgiving view of society than I, Nato :) But that's a good thing!


----------



## NatoPMT

i would be mad at the whole world otherwise. Its a defense mechanism. <nods>

does anyone know if its ok to use cyclogest just before going to bed - was told to use it in the evening, is last thing at night ok?

ta


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Fingers crossed for ya. Did you dump the opks after the last debarcle?
> 
> _too_ rough is no good!

Thanks! I thought I might give it another go around, but last month played wiht my head enough.

Like I said, it wasn't rough. Just normal good old happy sexy fun time.


----------



## SMFirst

so I do actually work, but lately I've been sitting at my computer a lot so I find time to get distracted :)

My topic of distraction today is: Everyday Exposure to Chemicals

On the radio the other day I heard about a group in the US that tested a bunch of different fruits and veggies to see how much pesticides were in them.. They came up with a list of F&V that you should buy organic to avoid all the chemicals and then a list of F&V that were ok to buy normal.

I thought I would share the link if anyone was interested (I figure it still applies to countries outside the US, since so much stuff is imported/exported around the world)

https://www.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-know/health/the-dirty-dozen-and-clean-15-of-produce/616/

There's also a related story at the bottom which somewhat addresses exposure to chemicals during pregnancy and early life stages (but doesn't really say anything we all don't already know)..


On the same topic, there's a book that I've been meaning to read : "*Slow Death by Rubber Duck*" about "How the Toxic Chemistry of Everyday Life Affects Our Health" (I saw the authors on TV once and they made some interesting discoveries about the chemical exposure we get from common things)

Not that I'm going to start wrapping my head in aluminum foil now, but since I've started taking vitamins and making an effort to be healthy in order to conceive, I've starting thinking about chemicals etc too...


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> Allie - your chart is looking great - how did you manage the impressive ov day?

Thanks! :) I think it must be the 7 lbs Ive lost, the church blessing, or the acupuncture...maybe a combination of all three? I also sat on my ass for a week when I had the concussion, during the follicular phase, so maybe the lack of stress helped. 

In any case I am pleased...I have not had a natural cycle like this since June!
So now that I feel have more of a 'chance' than usual, I'm obsessing over things like my 105 degree bath. :dohh:

I also had more acupunture today at lunch. Hoping, do you suppose it helped you? You did get pregnant after doing it, after all....

Nato, I don't know what cycogest is. :shrug: I hope you found an answer before bed!

Megg, yep, that was just a short period for you...:thumbup:

bleu, your post made me feel a lot better. Any word on the job yet?

Dazed, that is wonderful news about the IVF. And what gorgeous puppies. Awww!! 

Hearty, I hope you're feeling a bit better today.

I really liked what Vicky had to say. 

Jenny, I am so sorry. How confusing all of this up and down must be. :( :hugs:

Virginia, that's really amazing of you to have contacted an agency. What a heart of gold. 

Well, I'm off to more evening training for my hopefully new job. I hope everyone has a good evening!


----------



## Allie84

SM, I'm off to read the link. I'm sure it's very informative! I try to be aware of environmental toxins...I'm especially wary of plastics and no longer heat them up to heat off of, or drink out of warm or frozen bottles, etc. I'm also wary of diagnostic medical imagining. I know I've just had two CT scans of my head and hate the amount of radiation I've been exposed to. CT scans are the worst for radiation. And people don't seem to care, but when you look at the amount of radiation, it's ridiculous. :( I've kind of given up on food. In the US, you can say you're 'organic' with the most minimum of requirements...so I just eat whatever and realize I have no idea what crap I'm putting in to my body!


----------



## vickyd

Nato ive had my ups and downs babe... We dont have health visitors so apart from my sis, mom and you guys i really dont have a support system. Tonight i went out with my best mates for a pre wedding dinner and i called Alex to see how he was getting on with Hero, he made the big mistake of telling me that she was super sleepy and didnt wake up for her feeding. I spent the whole night worrying that there was something wrong and ended up coming home early. The slightest thing will set me off in a panic...The worst thing is that i think of things like : My milk never came and thats natures way of telling me i wasnt supposed to have her and that something will happen and shell be taken from me.. Im telling you im exausted in my heart..

Susan i would worry so much about the chemicals found in everyday items. Im a chemist aand especially in the US they are very very strict about what is used to make the everyday items. They are actually borderline hysterical in the testing and labelling of chemicals. Trust me there is too much chemophobia projected in the media and usually its completely bown out of proportion.


----------



## VGibs

NATO - *eff you autocorrect* DEAL!!!!!!!!! Get your voo doo on!


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> Nato ive had my ups and downs babe... We dont have health visitors so apart from my sis, mom and you guys i really dont have a support system. Tonight i went out with my best mates for a pre wedding dinner and i called Alex to see how he was getting on with Hero, he made the big mistake of telling me that she was super sleepy and didnt wake up for her feeding. I spent the whole night worrying that there was something wrong and ended up coming home early. The slightest thing will set me off in a panic...The worst thing is that i think of things like : My milk never came and thats natures way of telling me i wasnt supposed to have her and that something will happen and shell be taken from me.. Im telling you im exausted in my heart..
> 
> Susan i would worry so much about the chemicals found in everyday items. Im a chemist aand especially in the US they are very very strict about what is used to make the everyday items. They are actually borderline hysterical in the testing and labelling of chemicals. Trust me there is too much chemophobia projected in the media and usually its completely bown out of proportion.

I'm sure you will begin to feel more relaxed with Hero soon enough. Aside from your worries she is healthy right? If you can try to get out for your own "me time" often I think that would be good for you (and for your OH to bond with Hero and learn things himself too)


And I know there is definitely chemophobia all around- I didn't really buy into the HUGE danger of BPA in plastic containers but lately I've switched to glass anyway because it's more reusable and easier to clean..

My friend wouldn't allow her baby to even touch anything plastic though- I thought that was a little excessive.

But generally I don't like strong chemical cleaners, and the pesticides in things always has bugged me..


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, sorry you didn't enjoy your dinner out. Have you thought about talking to a counselor, doctor, or new mom support group about how you're feeling? I bet a lot of new moms, especially first time moms, feel the same way. The hormone changes are enough to throw an already anxious person into super anxiety...I would know, I'm one of them. :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

I decided to start therapy again next month. It costs 50 euro a week but i think i really need it...Just to give you a taste of my madness im googling SIDS at the moment. I waited till Alex went to sleep as hes threatened to cut off my internet!!


----------



## Dazed

Allie - I think you meant Raz... my puppy isn't a puppy and I couldn't afford IVF :cry:.


----------



## VGibs

Vicky - if you have any questions about SIDS let me know. My sister died of SIDS and my mother is the rep for this area of Canada for the SIDS foundation so we have a lot of info on hand


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> I decided to start therapy again next month. It costs 50 euro a week but i think i really need it...Just to give you a taste of my madness im googling SIDS at the moment. I waited till Alex went to sleep as hes threatened to cut off my internet!!

Sounds like a very conscientious decision to discuss with a professional. While a lot of what you are going through is likely normal, there is a boundary where it becomes too much for you and your family - my husband had a similar anxiety-fueled period where he obsessively worried about everything and he found that after a few visits with a councellor he learned tools to help deal with things..

(one thing was definitely to avoid google..)

Like Allie mentioned - a lot might very well be related to the balance of hormones etc in your body..

But hopefully discussing things on here can help you sort through some things and find reassurance..


----------



## Megg33k

AF is back in full swing tonight... I think maybe yesterday was still just spotting.


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - Take what you need :hugs:

*S&M *- Plastics scare me too...especially because they can mimic female hormone when they get into water or food...I use glass as well. It's really hard to avoid plastic in these days but I guess we just have to do our best. 

*Allie* - Thanks for asking about the job situation...and funny enough the head honcho called this morning and I meet with him tomorrow afternoon. He said I have the job and this is all just formality and I would start on Monday if all goes well...I'm scared because of the pregnancy though...to tell or not to tell :shrug: I'm not asking for an answer but it's just one of my internal debates going on. How're the reports getting on?

*Vicky* - Sometimes ignorance is bliss...sorry that your night out got ruined a bit. It's totally understandable to be completely nervous...OH and I just started talking about that...seriously building a bubble baby...poor thing...I hope I can let go of my anxiety (and this is pre-baby). Counseling sounds like a very good option.


----------



## NatoPMT

If anyone has time to look at the last page of my journal, i am having dilemmas and pathetics and need advice xx

Vic will talk to ya later petal - gotta go and see my therapist now, who i dont want to see any more ......head in sand fingers in ears la la la la la LAAAA


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- I understand you wanting to take some time out. We will all be here for you anytime you want to come back:hugs:

Bleu- Congrats on getting the job:happydance: If it were me I wouldn't tell them I was pregnant until I started showing...

Vicky- sorry you are going through such bad anxiety with Hero:hugs: It sounds like you made the right decision making an appointment with a councelor. It always helps to talk it out.

Allie- I have continued my acupuncture and just had my 3rd session last night. She is going to do a "holding pattern" every week until I am out of my 1st trimester which gives me some piece of mind. I think it is helping and it definitely makes me more calm and relaxed:thumbup:

Nato- I'm off to go read your journal...


----------



## Allie84

Megg, woo for AF in full swing.

Nato, I've replied at your journal.

Dazed, sorry I confused you with Raz. :hugs:

Hoping, glad the acu is helping. :)

bleu, are you leaning towards telling? What vibe do you get from the boss? 

AFM, weird experience. I woke up in the middle of the night really hot, sweating, heart faster than normal, funny uterus cramps. I went to the bathroom and had slight slight spotting--like a few red specks--wtf?!?! I'm 5dpo, so I assume that's too early for implantation spotting, right? I feel perfectly normal this morning.


----------



## SMFirst

grandbleu - congrats on the job!! Do what you feel is right in terms of telling them about your pregnancy.. hope you don't have too much anxiety over baby-bleu :)

Allie - weird indeed. not sure what that could be.. is it possible you are further along in your cycle than 5DPO?


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- that sounds so promising! I don't think 5dpo is too early for implatation! During the tww I would wake up really hot and sweaty. I also had the fast heart beat but it mostly felt like I couldn't catch my breath. I really hope this is it for you and then we can be bump buddies:D

edit: you could possibly be 8dpo if O was actually on cd 21, right?


----------



## Dazed

FX'ed for you Allie!


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Nato ive had my ups and downs babe... We dont have health visitors so apart from my sis, mom and you guys i really dont have a support system. Tonight i went out with my best mates for a pre wedding dinner and i called Alex to see how he was getting on with Hero, he made the big mistake of telling me that she was super sleepy and didnt wake up for her feeding. I spent the whole night worrying that there was something wrong and ended up coming home early. The slightest thing will set me off in a panic...The worst thing is that i think of things like : My milk never came and thats natures way of telling me i wasnt supposed to have her and that something will happen and shell be taken from me.. Im telling you im exausted in my heart..

Vic you will be exhausted. Youre vulnerable....but whatever is happening with you, wont affect Hero. So, your worries and anxieties arent impacting her - all that will impact her is her not having her needs met. And her needs are being met 

That doesn't mean however, that the place you are in now is a good place to be. 

Does talking help? Are you honest with your mum and sister about how you feel? My friend had what i think was verging on post natal depression, as soon as she told me that she had been shoplifting, the anxiety about being a bad mother lifted. I know that your anxieties about Hero being taken away are more deep rooted than my friends isolation, but talking really helps. You arent alone, and fantastical thinking thrives on isolation. Your milk and Hero being here have no connection. You know that, but possibly only when you say it out loud, which 'reduces' it. 

FB me, post on here and talk to Alex and your family. Admit how you feel and it can even become a source of amusement if you share it...'you'll never believe what i am worrying about today...'

Your fears and feelings are valid, but they dont have to take over you. 

Allie: implantation can happen at 5dpo, i agree with hoping. Thats how people get early bfps. Hope yours is on its way. I also think it sounds like your original weight theory is holding, er, weight. Is it motivating you to lose more? 

Bleu - well done on the job!!! You dont have to tell them anything yet. Im sure there is a website with french law on the subject to read and discuss with your other personality.


----------



## Round2

Wow Allie, that's sounds really promising. I agree it could be IB or you could be further along in cycle. Congrats on your 7lbs! Maybe it's the synthroid helping you OV earlier and loose weight? I OV'd way earlier this cycle too.

Vicky, I think what your feeling isn't that abnormal. I was glued to google after I had my daughter. I remember having stacks of books from the library and calling every community service aid that I could think of. I was all alone, no family or friends to help. Eventually, as she got older and I could see her thrive, I started to relax. I hope the same happens for you.

Blue, congrats on the job. See, that other job wasn't meant to be.

Hoping, accupuncture intrigues me too. I hate needles though - so I'm not sure if I would enjoy it.

AFM, got a BFN this morning, but it's still early. Not holding out much hope though as I didn't DTD as much as possible. It's okay though....I've got a bachelorette party to go to on the 26th it's a wine, cheese and hot tub party - not very preggo friendly. Now I can go an enjoy....at least that's what I'm telling myself!!


----------



## Round2

Oh ya, one more thing.

I'm thinking about going to my GP and asking for Clomid. I have another BnB friend and she was prescribed it to help her get pregant faster, even though she usually conceives in 6 months or less and does not have PCOS. I'm moving on to cycle 6 now and it seems to take me longer to get pregant after each loss. My FS said because it's never taken me more than 6 cycles to get a BFP, that she won't consider it for at least a year. By that time I will have been trying for over 2.5 years! I think I might be able to convice my GP to give it to me though.


----------



## vickyd

Talking does help and i try to be as honest as i can without causing them to worry too much about my mental state. Today i decided to confide in my best friend who has a 10 month old mostly so that i could have someone calm my fears when i get paranoid. We did sort of joke about my fears as some of them are way out there lol! I think i will continue this type of communication with her as i did feel kinda silly after we hung up about some of my fears. By the way Nato dont give up on the counselling babe!!!!

Virginia i actually think i know too much about SIDS!! Thanks for offering! Sorry to hear it hit your family..


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 said:


> Oh ya, one more thing.
> 
> I'm thinking about going to my GP and asking for Clomid. I have another BnB friend and she was prescribed it to help her get pregant faster, even though she usually conceives in 6 months or less and does not have PCOS. I'm moving on to cycle 6 now and it seems to take me longer to get pregant after each loss. My FS said because it's never taken me more than 6 cycles to get a BFP, that she won't consider it for at least a year. By that time I will have been trying for over 2.5 years! I think I might be able to convice my GP to give it to me though.

edit - Round2 - purely because I don't know enough information myself, I was wondering if Clomid is a good option if things are already functioning naturally (for yourself and your friend - if you can conceive without it, is it worth it to take a drug just to speed it up some?)


----------



## Round2

SMFirst said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ya, one more thing.
> 
> I'm thinking about going to my GP and asking for Clomid. I have another BnB friend and she was prescribed it to help her get pregant faster, even though she usually conceives in 6 months or less and does not have PCOS. I'm moving on to cycle 6 now and it seems to take me longer to get pregant after each loss. My FS said because it's never taken me more than 6 cycles to get a BFP, that she won't consider it for at least a year. By that time I will have been trying for over 2.5 years! I think I might be able to convice my GP to give it to me though.
> 
> edit - Round2 - purely because I don't know enough information myself, I was wondering if Clomid is a good option if things are already functioning naturally (for yourself and your friend - if you can conceive without it, is it worth it to take a drug just to speed it up some?)Click to expand...

From what I've read/heard if you do ovulate, it can make your ovulation 'better' - meaning stronger eggs. It can also increase the number of eggs - which ups your chances of twins. I know that there are some negative hormonal side affects. I just feel desperate. For me all the waiting and trying is worse than the actual losses. I get far more depressed at this point of trying than I when I first miscarry. I just keep thinking what if I loose again? Another few months of healing followed by at least 6 months of TTC? 

Sorry, I'm just having a down day. BFN + FB pregnacy announcement = me sitting at my desk googling ridiculous ways to get pregnant, trying to hide my tears from colleagues.


----------



## NatoPMT

Round, i completely understand and that was my next stop too, well i was thinking i might be prescribed it before ivf. This has been going on for too long, 2.5 years is a long time to be in this state of mind. I think you tackle it from that angle, you have tried for 2.5 years and would like some help. Its the total time trying, and as you say, if ov is strengthened, i wonder if clomid reduces mc chances? thats worth a google. 

Dont apologise for a down day, the last few days before af send me into a total spiral, its the lowest point ...but the point where decisions get made and things begin. Use this time and these feelings to get what you need.


----------



## NatoPMT

cant find anything to suggest clomid reduces mc risk.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> I think you tackle it from that angle, you have tried for 2.5 years and would like some help. Its the total time trying, and as you say, if ov is strengthened, i wonder if clomid reduces mc chances? thats worth a google.


I've only been trying for 19 months. It will be 2.5 years at the point when she has agreed to give me clomid. But, 19 months is long enough as far as I'm concerned. I think that I will make an appointment with my GP and at least talk about it with her.


----------



## NatoPMT

oo hang on, found this:

* Our doc. did say that clomid will reduce your chance of having a miscarriage because it helps to better prepare the lining for a pregnancy
*
+

* I am now taking Clomid "to improve my egg quality".* (but this relates to late ov)

but they are just comments from individuals rather than double blind clinical trials published in the Lancet. 

but then contrary to the first quote, i also found this:

_Yes, you probably did ovulate already and essentially lost a month, but the only reason they say 3-6 mos. of clomid is because clomid can thin the lining of the uterus which can cause miscarriage risks to increase the longer you take it. Its really only recommended in rounds of 4 mos. with at least 2 mos. intervals of not using clomid before the next round. Your dr., if they havent, can also give you progesterone, which will help build the lining and will help reduce the risk of miscarriage the more months you take clomid, should you get pregnant. _

i think you should have a conversation with your FS about why shes reluctant to prescribe it first. Then strong arm the GP


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> I think you tackle it from that angle, you have tried for 2.5 years and would like some help. Its the total time trying, and as you say, if ov is strengthened, i wonder if clomid reduces mc chances? thats worth a google.
> 
> 
> I've only been trying for 19 months. It will be 2.5 years at the point when she has agreed to give me clomid. But, 19 months is long enough as far as I'm concerned. I think that I will make an appointment with my GP and at least talk about it with her.Click to expand...

sorry - being a doofus 

Yes, 19 months is totally long enough - without question


----------



## hoping:)

Round- sorry about the BFN but you still have time! I didn't get a BFP until 13dpo. As for clomid- I ovulate on my own but it was prescribed to me to induce a "super" ovulation because clomid helps produce better eggs. I am on 50 mg. My 1st attempt I was pregnant with twins. My 2nd attempt took 2 cycles and then I fell pregnant. Last month was my 3rd attempt and I fell pregnant on teh 1st try. I think it is worth talking to your doc about. Last month was our 2 year mark of ttc so I definitely understand:hugs:

PS. acupuncture needles are very fine so not much pain involved:thumbup: I don't feel them going in but I do feel a weird sensation in my nerves as they sit in my skin...


----------



## Megg33k

That's odd, because I've read often how Clomid can actually reduce lining quality. I guess its all in who you ask. I think it can probably go either way, tbh. I'm not trying to be negative... but its not fair to not mention it. I've never read that it improves it (until now), only that it damages it.

Allie - 5dpo is about as early as implantation could start. It takes 5 days for an embryo to become a blastocyst... Its at the blastocyst stage that implantation happens. It can take an extra few days sometimes, but that's about the earliest its possible.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> i think you should have a conversation with your FS about why shes reluctant to prescribe it first. Then strong arm the GP

My FS doesn't even want me trying right now because of my TSH. I also don't feel like she's particularly senstive about my situation. I should just change doctors but apparently she's the best in the city, so I want to keep her despite her lack of compassion. My GP on the other hand is usually quite understanding, that's why I think that I might get farther with her. But she also might just tell me to go back to my FS.


----------



## Dazed

:cry::cry::cry: Round - I feel exactly they way you do right now. Just got back from the docs for a different appt and she asked me if I was still trying. I told her I was but I was going to see an Gyn soon to find out why (since she doesn't seem to want to help). She then told me she had 3 mc's before her DD but she was 36. I told her "then you know how I feel". She said yes and I told her I just want to know why it isn't happening and my family has a history of PCOS (mostly true) and my sister has been trying just as long as I have with no success so maybe its genetic. Well, since I'm not extremely overweight it shouldn't be PCOS because only overly heavy women have PCOS... tell that to my cousins. Then came the metformin conversation and how it only slightly MAY help. She then proceeded to stare at me like I was going to say "Well put me on met god damn it", but I'm not type of person.... YET! She proceeded to ask me how much longer I was willing to wait... I told her not much longer. I just wanted to cry and I still do. PMA is out the window today. :cry: Doesn't help when a baby comes in, a pregnant chick walks out, and my doc is calling to see if anyone want to deliver a baby.

Sorry for the rant. I just want to hide in a hole.


----------



## Round2

Dazed said:


> Well, since I'm not extremely overweight it shouldn't be PCOS because only overly heavy women have PCOS

That is SOOO not true! I know someone who is 140lb, 5ft10 and has PCOS...and has been trying for 2 years.

Sorry you're having such a bad day Dazed....doctors can just make you feel so much worse sometimes.


----------



## Dazed

Definitely making me feel worse. I had such PMS for about a week. Hopefully it will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the input girls. I doubt it was implantation, though. I don't feel implanated. I don't feel pregnant at all....and it would have to be SUPER early implantation which seems unlikely. 

You girls are very motivating. I decided to go for the drugs. I called to get enrolled in the infertility program at my hospital and I found out my gyno is leaving! :( So I have to find a new one. I want to get on Clomid/Femara before I start my new job, though, because our new insurance through hubby doesn't cover fertility. 

Round and Dazed, :hugs:

Dazed, I'm only 20 lbs overweight-actually probably less now-and I have PCOS, kinda (I have elevated prolactin and TSH and late ovulation). It is possible to have it while being thin...but don't you have regular cycles? I was also offered metformin, but didn't take it because the evidence of it helping TTC seemed small and because it's for insulin resistance which I don't have. 

Round, I'm sorry you're having a rough day. I've definitely been there. Yes, 19 months is definitely too long. I hope you get a Dr. who will listen to you and prescribe you Clomid. It seems like a good next step. If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? I think they will start you on treatment sooner the older you are. 

Nato, yes, I suppose I cannot deny the corrolation between losing weight and my cycles. My body appears to be super sensitive to weight. I mean 7 lbs, really?! I don't know how much more motivated it has made me in reality, though. I felt really tired after work so I went and got pizza and ate that and am now eating girl scout cookies....


----------



## SMFirst

*Round *- I didn't know that Clomid improves ovulation (or causes Super-Ovulation as Hoping puts it :) ), and it's understandable how you can feel bad just from the trying for several months, so it's understandable that you want to look into using Clomid..

But you also mentioned about your FS doesn't want you trying because of your TSH levels - make sure you check about how that might affect Clomid as well... Talk to your GP anyway - discuss your thoughts/ emotions: if taking Clomid helps your state of mind then it might even be more effective than the effects on your ovulation! 

Sorry you are feeling down (the FB announcements really get to me too). 

*Dazed* - Sorry you had a rough time at the doctors too.. I hope you can get some helpful advice from a gyn and set up a plan...


For me - In the last week or so my outlook on our situation has changed for the better (I'm guessing it was venting my thoughts and also talking with my DH) - I feel like I've let go of some of the angst and I feel like March is a whatever month - I really don't care if we even try or not this month.. But still want to get pregnant eventually of course :)

I emailed all my pregnant friends and sent good wishes, and felt good about it too :)


----------



## SMFirst

Dazed said:


> Definitely making me feel worse. I had such PMS for about a week. Hopefully it will be back tomorrow.

Dazed I think you mean PMA :) And it will be back!


----------



## Dazed

HAHA.... yes PMA. Thanks needed to make myself giggle by someone else pointing out my mediocre typing skill. Makes sense that my computer didn't say it was wrong.

Allie - I wish I was regular. Since my mc my cycles have ranged anywhere from 27 to 39 days. I haven't had a semi regular cycle since before the mc.


----------



## Round2

Allie, I didn't realize that you had PCOS. I'm anxious to see what happens when you take the meds. I'll be 34 at the end of March. Not too old yet, not too young either!!!

SM, that's the perfect way to be. Relaxed and not caring, it'll probably help you get pg faster too.

Dazed, I hope your PMA comes back tomorrow!!


----------



## Allie84

Dazed, I totally feel your frustration at your cycles! This cycle is going to end up 37 days and that's short for me. My cycles have ranged from 33-50 since my MC. :( You don't temp do you? I don't think you get up at regular times? But I would really, really sugest charting...it's been the only way I know when I ovulate with my weird cycles (see my chart). My CM and CP are so unreliable because it's like my body 'tries' to ovulate earlier than it actually does. Also, sometimes my OPKs get nearly positive and I think I'm going to ov and then I don't. So, temping has been the most accurate way I've found.

Round, my PCOS is really strange...I don't even generally say I have PCOS because not even my Dr. is convinced, and I don't have the hallmark symptoms or typical hormone imbalances. But it's really the only way to explain my cycles (unless it's simply my thyroid messing them up). 

Yes, PMA is definitely preferable to PMS. :rofl: 

SM, I do like your attitude. It really sounds like talking to DH helped a lot. :)

My PMA comes and goes this 2ww...when I posted earlier I was feeling no symptoms, but now my back hurts, I'm feeling crampy, and my boobies hurt so I'm feeling happier again (that just sounds so backwards lol). Buuuut, I do get these symptoms every 2ww and I can never recall if they were as bad as right now or not,ha.


----------



## msarkozi

Virginia - can you message me some info on SIDS? 

:hi: to everyone. I haven't been on here much, but I think of all you still. I hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sorry everyone is having such a rough day! :hugs: Sending love!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Girls!

I first want to apologize for my stalking. After everything that happened in December I took about 2 months completely away from BnB. I have sent a few personal messages to girls here and on facebook, but I haven't felt like I could contribute to anything. I have actually been kind of torn up about it because you were always there for me when I was having problems, and then I just ran away. Please forgive me!



I am in a bit of a conundrum though. I started back on the pill in February since my husband moved away during the weeks anyway and with all the heartache from my previous two miscarriages I just didn't want to deal with the possibility of loss again. It's been a relief not worrying about ovulation, CDs, and planned sex. 

I've added some news in a spoiler here if you're interested...



Spoiler
For the past few days I have been feeling off - not able to sleep, headaches, stomach problems (sorry, tmi) and on a whim I found a test deep in the bathroom cupboard. Well, lo and behold, I have a slightly positive test in front of me. How the fuck (sorry for my language) does this happen? I guess it can take awhile for the pill to work?

Don't get me wrong - of course I am happy. Happy and surprised. Of course I doubt it will end well and my period isn't even due for a few days so it could just be a fluke.


----------



## Dazed

Oooo... FX'ed this is it for you Prego and this will be sticky. It can take short amount of time for the BCP hormones to do their job and its not like they are 100%.

Well, I think I'm feeling better today.

Allie - FX'ed for you. I don't temp. I debated with this cycle but I opted out because I see what type of stress it put on you girls. I may revisit it again, but for now I'm just going with the flow. The only odd thing I've had this cycle (like I told Nato) was the weird cramps I had a few days ago that felt like someone was gently twisting my uterus. After that was the painful sex and dull cramps since. Not feeling good about this cycle, but I'm not giving up early. 

My 4yr wedding anniverary is coming up so I think we may try to get away for the weekend after. Maybe go to the mountains or something. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## vickyd

Welcome back Amy!!! We missed you!

Im sorry but i couldnt help but laugh with your news!!! I dont know anything about birth control since ive never been on so for now im gonna say CONGRATZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Yeah, I just don't understand at all. The first time I got pregnant on the pill too and then it took 4 months to get pregnant the second time, which I know is not that long at all, but still. 
Don't pill pregnancies usually end in a chemical though? Ok, stepping back from google again....


----------



## Dazed

No. Pill pregnancies are like any other pregnancy. I know a woman who had two kids due to the pill.


----------



## Allie84

Hi,Amy! Welcome back, we've missed you. :hugs: I don't know much about the pill, but I do remember that it can take a few weeks to kick in. When on it (briefly), I was told to use a condom the first few weeks. In any case, congratulations!! :hugs: Please, please don't Google. There's nothing you can do about it now, anyways. It was clearly meant to be despite BCP. It appears to be your ironicly lucky charm. ;)

Dazed, happy anniversary. That sounds like fun! I miss mountains. 

I had a temp drop today. :( I know it could be implantation but I'm not having any cramps or anything. I'm not getting my hopes up. I took my temp like 4 times hoping it would magically get higher. Also, it would mean that the spotting yesterday was definitely not implantation, so whatever could that have been? My body not cooperating, probably.


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Amy! Congrats!

Allie, I hate to say it, but wait and see what your temp does tomorrow... it could go back up, it is still above the cover line.


----------



## Jaymes

BTW - Here is a screen shot of my chart...


Spoiler
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5054/5514985314_48eed9e1e1.jpg


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Jaymes. Your chart makes me happy. A lot rides on tomorrow's temp! I like to think there is still hope but I'm not going to be overly optimistic. I would really really love to get pregnant at some point in my life, impossible as it feels!


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome back Amy! FX this is your sticky bean:thumbup:

Dazed- an anniversary get away sounds like just what you need to get away from the ttc madness. Have fun:D

Allie- I don't think you should worry just yet because you are still early on in the tww. I had a bunch of ups and downs with my temps last month too. FX you temp shoots up tomorrow.


----------



## msarkozi

Amy - congrats hun!! I think it was meant to be :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

So check this out. Its just not right if you ask me.

https://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110310/ap_on_he_me/us_med_premature_birth_drug


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> That's odd, because I've read often how Clomid can actually reduce lining quality. I guess its all in who you ask. I think it can probably go either way, tbh. I'm not trying to be negative... but its not fair to not mention it. I've never read that it improves it (until now), only that it damages it.

thats what i read too, i posted:



NatoPMT said:


> _ clomid can thin the lining of the uterus which can cause miscarriage risks to increase the longer you take it. Its really only recommended in rounds of 4 mos. with at least 2 mos. intervals of not using clomid before the next round. Your dr., if they havent, can also give you progesterone, which will help build the lining and will help reduce the risk of miscarriage the more months you take clomid, should you get pregnant. _
> 
> i think you should have a conversation with your FS about why shes reluctant to prescribe it first. Then strong arm the GP

Round: whats the reason she doesnt want to prescribe clomid with your TSH? If shes the best, does this concern need more consideration? Is her lack of compassion making you want to dismiss her...if she delivered this news with a better bedside manner, would you listen? The clinic i am going to is the best in the country and i am considering not listening. Sometimes you know whats best for you

Dazed: what did she mean by..."She proceeded to ask me how much longer I was willing to wait... " ? You need someone to listen to you, and you need someone to a) investigate and b) give you some options or treatment. Shes just sat there waiting for you to push??? Screw her. If you arent that type of person to push, can you find someone who you dont _need_ to push to get what you deserve? Im sorry youre feeling so crappy, she sounds like a bitch. You dont need that. I know you are resistant to temping, but i do think it would help. It has its own stresses too, though as we have discussed before but i think the benefits outweigh the stresses. I really think you need more info than you have to get the timing right. If you are doing it on the wrong days, you wont get pregnant no matter how fertile you might be

Allie you nutter, step away from the biscuits. You can do this!!! you might not even need insurance and drugs if you carry on with the weight loss. Look how much change there has been and so quickly...it takes cycles and hormones months to regulate and you have done it in 1. Lunge. Lunge. Lunge. Sheesh just saying 'lunge' makes me want to lie down. Um, your chart, is that an implantation dip i see 6dpo?? the day after you get the red? My implantation dip happened the day after implantation. <whistles>

S&M, way to go!! look at you and your devil may care attitude. Glad youre feeling more relaxed, hope that helps

Hi MellyMel :flower:

Dont be worrying about your boy, he's safe

Amy. I am trying to suppress a giggle too. I havent heard of the chemicals vs the pill as i havent been on the pill either. Get to a dr missy!!! I will save the all singing all dancing congrats and hit you with it when you are more confident. But then i will get you good.


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed: what did she mean by..."She proceeded to ask me how much longer I was willing to wait... " ?

I think she was trying to get a feel for how fed up I am at the moment. I wanted to cry, but I hate feeling vunerable. I'm giving it one last cycle until I make an appt with an Gyn. Hope I won't need it.


----------



## msarkozi

:hi: Nato :)


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, Amy! Welcome back! I've missed you!!!

Sorry, Nato... I must have missed that bit. I just saw the one post with it helping the lining and got confused. LOL My bad!

Dazed - That's nuts about the progesterone shots. I'm wondering how concerned I should be since I have to use them consistently after egg collection! :( My OB/GYN has considered keeping me on them up until 34 weeks of my next pregnancy. That's worrying. I hope it doesn't change what they cost me through insurance!


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Round: whats the reason she doesnt want to prescribe clomid with your TSH? If shes the best, does this concern need more consideration? Is her lack of compassion making you want to dismiss her...if she delivered this news with a better bedside manner, would you listen? The clinic i am going to is the best in the country and i am considering not listening. Sometimes you know whats best for you

Her reason for not prescribing the Clomid was because I obviously have no problems getting pregnant. I had a successful pregnancy and I've gotten pregnant 2 times (3 if you include the chemical ) in the last year. She never said anything specific about TSH and Clomid. She just doesn't want me TTC at all until my TSH is fixed.

Last time I spoke to her about this stuff I was so emotional, I wasn't thinking clearly enough to ask about the affects on improving egg quality. I really should go back and see my FS. I've been working up the nerve all day to call, I'm just really dreading it. I get so nervous and feel so anxious everytime I a see a doctor to talk about this stuff. I need to do it though. 

Allie, I still think you have a great shot this month your chart looks really good to me. I'm excited for you to test.

Mel, your avatar picture is beautiful. He's so sweet.

Amy, congrats. I saw your HPT pic in the gallery - no doubt about it - that's a BFP!!


----------



## bbhopes

I also know someone who has FOUR KIDS, the pill was used with two of them. They are both very healthy kids.


----------



## Dazed

Megg, I hope your insurance covers it too! That is just insane.


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg, I hope your insurance covers it too! That is just insane.

I imagine they have to... but still! :(


----------



## LucyJ

Allie Im keeping everything crossed for you.

Amy good to see you, my sil's friend has 3 children all were conceived when she was on then pill in fact she had been off then pill for about a year when trying to conceive her 3rd child it wasnt happening so she decided it wasnt meant to be went back on the pill and fell pregnant straight away very strange but all her children our fit and healthy and she had no problems with her pregnancy.

:hugs: to all those that need them


----------



## Allie84

I have some news! :happydance: As I mentioned I decided to do the fertility program if I could while I have this insurance. My obgyn is quitting and I couldn't get in with anyone until mid April. I pleaded with the infertility program manager about getting on drugs for next cycle and she squeezed me in!

I'm now seeing a Dr. a week from tomorrow...I will 14 dpo, though, so cutting it REALLY close. In fact by then I very well might be CD1. I REALLY hope I don't all of a sudden a LP defect and AF comes way early. :wacko: What is the latest I could start Clomid or Femara? I hope he gives it to me....


----------



## msarkozi

that's great Allie :)


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- that is awesome news:thumbup: I believe clomid is usually started cycle day 3,4 or 5...


----------



## Round2

Yay Allie! Drugs for everyone!!


----------



## hoping:)

So I just switched my prenatal to a more natural one a couple weeks ago and I just noticed that the serving size is actually 4 pills and I've only been taking 1:nope: do u guys think everything will still be ok? I just upped my dose to 4 today but I'm worried that I wasn't getting the recommended nutrients.


----------



## Allie84

hoping, I really would not worry about it. :hugs: Those are just "supplements"...if you are eating relatively normally (which at this stage I bet you are as MS hasn't set in yet) then you are getting enough I bet. Also, not all pregnant women even take prenatals and think of all the women who don't know they're pregnant at this stage. You're fine! Enjoy taking all four every day though. Yikes! Hope they're small.:flower:

I'm watching One Born Every Minute (US version) as Alex is at a bday party, and as usual it's freaking me out. Also, why don't they do it like the UK show, where you get to bounce on a ball and get gas and air? In this US show they just lay you down and hook you up. I have a feeling I'd rather move around. Oh dear, and one of the ladies just pooped herself. Her husband does not look impressed.


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news, Allie! :)

My drugs showed up today! Drugs, drugs all around!


----------



## VGibs

Allie - I noticed that about american baby shows as well...its like you get into the hospital and they force you to lay down in the most uncomfortable position when your in labor and then hook you up to a million machines. Its like they make money hooking you up to stuff or something. I know a lot fo the time they say it is for a pre caution but I think it is more of a scare tactic to get you to do what they want and what will make more money. Both of my live babies I wasnt hooked up to anything and got to move around freely. I know if I hadnt been able to get into a different postion with Marie-eve I wouldve had some very serious problems!


----------



## Allie84

Oh Virginia,I know; I certainly hope it's not always like that here! I've always had pretty strong opinions on wanting to birth as naturally as possible....I'm a water lover, so hopefully a water birth (probably still at a hospital...I know one of the birth centers that I looked at in Colorado does that), and definitely with the ball and the movement and the ability to give birth on my hands on knees and if I need to! Also, preferably no epidural. I'm more scared of the epidural than the pain, actually (you can quote this if I change my mind haha). I really want a natural birth. Maybe I need to find a hippie hospital/birth center somewhere. Yes, I realize I'm not even pregnant yet. :rofl:


----------



## VGibs

Honestly, it sounds like a midwife is the way to go! I was a lot more scared of the epidural then actually giving birth for sure....but I can say that I did not need it. Even my first labor which was 19 hours long...it just didn't hurt as bad as I thought. I thought it would be way worse but it was manageable!


----------



## Dazed

I think you can move around in the hospitals here and have a ball. The machines are most likely a way to make money and monitor at the same time. I'm sure if women looked at their bills they would have the machine costs in there somewhere.


----------



## Jaymes

Allie - Your chart looks VVVV impressive! Check out the Bradley Method. It sounds like just what you want.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Jaymes, I was sooo relieved when my temp went back up. I was actually laying awake waiting for my usual temping time. :dohh: Hopefully that didn't mess the accuracy of the temp up but I couldn't sleep. 

The bad thing is that I was wide awake before my usual wake up time, anxious to temp, and today is a school vacation day so I could sleep in!

Thanks for the Bradley Method link. I read over it and it sounds just like what I want! Except I think I want a doula instead of my husband as my coach. I think I'll need a female! 

What are your labor plans?


----------



## Jaymes

:) Ill put them in my Journal... Just for you!


----------



## pregoinnorge

yay for a temp rise Allie! Lookin' good :)

I just got back from a walk in the forest with my puppy dog. He managed 10 km without a leash and he passed out the second we got back to the car. He's seriously so much fun! I can't believe I never had a dog before :)

I haven't told my husband yet about the tests yesterday. I still don't really get it. Since I wasn't keeping track of ovulation (obviously) while on the pill, I have no way to gauge where I am in my cycle. My last period started on Feb 17, so I guess that makes me at most 3 weeks today, but the line is stronger than I got the last time I was pregnant at 11 dpo. So WTF? If I am in fact 11-12 dpo now that would mean i ovulated on like CD 10-11. Could that be possible? Could the pill affect that somehow? Seriously, I am still really confused. I tested in January and I had a negative test, so it can't be leftover HCG....

Sorry, maybe this isn't the right section to ask this? I really would like some wine, but I don't know if I am pregnant or not!!! UGH!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Happy Maternity Leave Day, James!


----------



## Dazed

I just want to hug you right now Prego :hugs:. I know it seems odd, but you could have ov'ed that early or maybe its your beans way of saying this is meant to be. Try not to stress hun.


----------



## hoping:)

Amy- it does sound really confusing but it is possible you could have ovulated cd 10-11. Have you called your doctor to schedule an appointment yet?

Allie- your chart is looking great! I think I read that Nato had implantation bleeding BEFORE the implantation dip? Maybe this is it for you. FX:D

AFM- I had my 1st ultrasound today

Spoiler
I measured right on for my dated and we got to see the gestational sac:D We are also 99% sure we saw the yolk sac:happydance: I go in for another ultrasound next Friday so we can hopefully see a heart beat


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks girls! 

Great news hoping :) how often will you be having ultrasounds?


----------



## NatoPMT

Amy, so youre CD23 today, youd be 8dpo yesterday if you ovd on CD14. 

Crikey!!! That line is very strong for that dpo 

Whatever dpo you are, that can only be good news. I wouldnt factor in whats happened in the past as every pregnancy is its own and has its own context.

Allie, loving your rise today. I would love it if you copied me and didnt need the appointment.


----------



## NatoPMT

Congrats hoping!!!!! lovely news. Well done your yolk sac


----------



## NatoPMT

Round, did you call the FS? i am a scaredy cat too. I hate those phone calls so have full sympathies. I write all the questions down and still forget to ask most of them and burst into tears. 

They write it in your notes if you cry, i have seen them do it. 

I'm sorry i dont have any advice on how to deal with the conversations because i feel exactly the same.


----------



## hoping:)

pregoinnorge said:


> thanks girls!
> 
> Great news hoping :) how often will you be having ultrasounds?

After the heart beat is seen I think I will have them every 2 weeks.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. :) I'm trying soooo hard not to be too optimistic but it's hard. I just have to keep telling myself that no matter what, my earlier ov is good news, because if AF arrives it still means I can hopefully get on Clomid before my insurance runs out. 

Nato, I would love to pull a you. Did you actually get implantation bleeding? 

Amy, I haven't seen your test yet (I'm going to go searching for that thread) but as Nato pointed out you could be 8dpo with ov on CD14 or 9dpo with ov on CD13. I'm so happ you're enjoying your puppy. :) The pics I've seen of him on Facebook are sooo cute. 

Hoping, that is wonderful news! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Amy, wow, those lines are very dark for being so early. When are you going to see your doctor? Maybe it's twins????

Hoping, that's excellent news. So happy for you.

Allie, your on the right track. If not preggo, your cycles and body seem to be settling down and getting ready to make a baby.

Nato, I just got off the phone with my FS. Should have called sooner, I've got an appointment for April 18th, but I'm on a cancellation list. 

Just got back from my BFN haircut. It's the shortest my hair has ever been, but I love it. Going out for dinner with hubby tonight then tomorrow I'm going shopping for a CBFM. I'm doing everything I can to fight the BFN blues!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Glad you like your haircut Round - a really good haircut always makes me happy :)

good luck with the FS.


So I had a short talk with my DH about what our plans were for TTC this month and we agreed that we won't plan BD sessions etc but just do whatever..

BUT.. I feel like I might be ovulating either today or tomorrow (slight cramps) so I have to pretend like I don't know this and just DTD for fun.. 

BUT he's been working really hard this week and has been too tired each night except for one to DTD, so I hopefully I can come up with a plan to make him want to DTD tonight :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Does anyone know about natural killer cells? My CD19+5 are elevated, 8 points above normal, but dont have an actual figure or what they think 'normal' is - if i stay with ARGC, i need transfusions at £1,000 a go, daily injections of steroids and daily injections of clexane

any info on how dangerous CD19+5 are would be really helpful. Im finding some limited stuff on google. am trying not to panic but can feel it building

No allie, no implantation bleeding but my dip came after implantation i think due to how quickly the hormones showed up on the tests - my assumption


----------



## Round2

I'm sorry Nato, I know nothing about this stuff. What does the clinic say? Are they very concerned with this number? How long will you need the injections for?


----------



## NatoPMT

I dont know Round. Im in a corner. The implication is that I need to spend around £7,000 on 'possible' transfusions, more immunology tests every 3 weeks, bloody tests every 2 days, daily injections of clexane and steroids, or potentially lose the baby. 

They didnt say they were huge numbers, but that they were elevated. From google, i _think_ that CD19+5 nkc attack hormones. And im already on progesterone (with a natural level of 70.8 on Tuesday), i think that my number must be around 18, which i dont think is massively high, but seems to be 8 points above top normal range. 

The clinic wont just give me part treatment, its all or nothing. I spoke to my sister today about them, and she said this is how they get results by strong arming you into every treatment thats possibly needed


----------



## Round2

Did you read this article:

https://repro-med.net/repro-med-sit...6:immunophenotype&catid=2:pages-ett&Itemid=25

It seems that the CD19 cause miscarriages, but not the CD19+5. 

That's a tough call, it's alot of money for no guarantee. The thing, is your last loss could have been a total fluke and not related to this condition. I understand the clinc's motive. They're just doing what you asked, trying everything possible to keep you pregant. Personally, if it were me, I would probably do everything they ask. I wouldn't want to wait to find out if my last loss was just a coincidence. But it's a very personal decision, I understand when people want to just let fate decide. I'm just not that patient. Are you going to meet with your doctor and discuss any further? I think you shouuld definately sleep on it before deciding.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thats exactly what i was just reading too Round, and it made me a bit more likely to say no. It says some types of cells are linked to recurrent loss, but that one doesnt say is, it says autoimmune and premature menopause. Now, my mum has thyroid issues, autoimmune probs and she had her menopause in her late 50's. Also, my FSH was 5.5 which does not suggest i am premenopausal

I have already read:

_CD19/CD5 (normal 0-10%), high numbers in this category interfere with the reproductive hormones necessary for pregnancy_

+

_Dr Sher for example would not agree that CDs19/5 are that impt and would not suggest extra prog etc..._

+

_my CD19+cells, CD5+ are also high, mine are 47.8 which Dr Gorgy has told me is "concerning" as the upper limit is 10._

I think my levels are 18. If it interfers with pregnancy hormones, my progesterone at 6+4 was 70.8, going up to 89.3 a couple of days later after one does of cyclogest... and i am now on 2 doses per day, which i can get without prescription to carry on until after 12 weeks. I am thinking of self medicating 

I also think that going for 000's of treatment and missing that much work would stress me out more than leaving this in the hands of the baby gods, given that link we both read. 

I know its my choice, but if anyone really disagrees, tell me. Do i need to do everything i possibly can to keep this in place? am i being reckless if i take a risk? 

fuck fuck fuck


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> Did you read this article:
> 
> https://repro-med.net/repro-med-sit...6:immunophenotype&catid=2:pages-ett&Itemid=25
> 
> It seems that the CD19 cause miscarriages, but not the CD19+5.
> 
> That's a tough call, it's alot of money for no guarantee. The thing, is your last loss could have been a total fluke and not related to this condition. I understand the clinc's motive. They're just doing what you asked, trying everything possible to keep you pregant. *Personally, if it were me, I would probably do everything they ask.* I wouldn't want to wait to find out if my last loss was just a coincidence. But it's a very personal decision, I understand when people want to just let fate decide. I'm just not that patient. Are you going to meet with your doctor and discuss any further? I think you shouuld definately sleep on it before deciding.

would you pay $10,000 odd of treatment if you read that CD19+5 isnt seen as linked to recurrent loss? 

my sister feels the same, she thinks i should just get the treatment


----------



## Round2

You're definately not be reckless. I've said it a million times, I really don't think doctors have the slightest clue what causes losses, nor do they really care. They're just giving you every possible chance, even if it's miniscule. For me I don't really believe any of this crap helps, but I do it because I blame myself when things go wrong.

Do what feels right for you. You've done the research, you know your body and you know your feelings. Millions of people of have healthy babies after a loss and they don't have to spend thousands of dollars to do it.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for listening Rounders. x 

I just dont know my stupid body anymore. I have no idea what its up to. Will make my decision over the weekend.


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - sorry I don't know your whole story, but the thought that came to my mind is that the stress, discomfort of all those tests, the cost and loss of work might not be worth it.. you might end up with just as good a chance without all that extra stuff (plus the stress alone may be detrimental)

Is there anything major that the clinic feels would prevent you from carrying a baby full term (or was there any distinct cause to your previous loss)? How does your DH feel about all this?

PS - Have you been for any scans yet?


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I have to agree with Round on most of this. Sorry, but I just couldn't not respond with something.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:



> would you pay $10,000 odd of treatment if you read that CD19+5 isnt seen as linked to recurrent loss?
> 
> my sister feels the same, she thinks i should just get the treatment

That's such a hard question. If it were me yes, I would do it. But I tend to be irrational when it comes to decisions like this. I think most people probably would not do it.


----------



## NatoPMT

S&M, i had a scan on Monday and saw the hb, however, my last pregnancy failed at 7+2, and the scan was at 6+3 so not massively reassuring. The clinic just say 'you need this' as they treat everything that shows up. The dr told me on Monday that even high nkc levels dont mean they would cause mc. I dont know what caused the previous loss, there was no testing at that point and the baby was checked for chromosome probs. 

Dazed, do you mean you would go for the treatment too? 

Round, you have had 2 losses to my 1 loss which will be affecting your pretend decision. Thanks for your honesty

baah. i have thought, if i start testing i just dont know what im going to uncover. My body chemistry isnt going to be perfect at 39, but thats why 39 year olds have a higher risk of mc than 19 year olds.


----------



## SMFirst

another sort of consideration would be not just the stress on your mind, but the stress on your body going through all that. I guess the clinic knows what they are doing, but blood and chemicals going in and out and whatever else can't be all that recommended.. ?

Sorry - of course I wish you all the best chances for a healthy pregnancy but I am always thinking of the other side of things too..


----------



## Round2

TBH, the age thing scares me the most. If I were still in my 20's I think that I would be half as stress right now.

And yes after my second loss my perspective on pregnancy changed alot. But I fell into a pretty small percentage. Statistically speaking, most women have successful pregnancies after a loss. I'm sure you dug hard enough you could find something wrong with most mom's in this world.


----------



## Dazed

Its kinda a toss up. On the one had there is no reason to think that you are going to MC again and the costs are so high and there is no distinct research saying that the CD19+5 is a problem and the level of work you will miss, and on the other, you want to keep this from being taken away from you again. I hate to do this but "how much longer are you willing to wait?"


----------



## NatoPMT

"I'm sure you dug hard enough you could find something wrong with most mom's in this world."

this is what i was thinking too, after getting an fsh of 5.5, i was bound to get a wildy somewhere

"I hate to do this but "how much longer are you willing to wait?"

Im screwed whatever i do. If i take the treatment, i could lose my job, lose my maternity benefits and have no career on the horizon as i have given up more course. If that happens, i spend every last penny i have and get into debt. 

If i dont take the treatment and mc, then its taken me a year to get here, it might take me another year....and more than anything, i dont want another loss. I want this baby and i wanted my last baby

:cry: :cry:

wahh wahhh


----------



## VGibs

Geez Nato...thats some tough shit to wrap yer brains about. What does your gut say??? Do you have to decide about al this testing right now???? Like can you wait a bit or until your further along??? Your so close to being past the 1st tri...I dont know all the testing seems redundant to me. Can you get some of it done and if it seems good can you stop all the testing?


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry for monopolising tonight everyone. 

I dont trust my gut Gibby. They wont let me take any lesser level of treatment, they wont let me come back for scans later in the pregnancy if i dont have the early treatment. If i get treated, as my sisters friend who was treated by them said, you sell your soul to them and do what you are told. 

Anyone who is an upstart could potentially mess their live birth rates up 

Your last point, i have thought about starting the treatment for a couple of weeks, then leaving, but i am 5 weeks off 'safe'. And apparently immune stuff can cause loss up to 20 weeks. If i have to keep up treatment until 20 weeks, ive just worked out it would cost about £10,000 - thats about $16,000 

If i do it for a few weeks, then spend myself into debt and leave treatment early and it fails, then im really screwed, in debt, possibly no job + collapsed veins


----------



## SMFirst

I'm guessing you probably won't get an honest answer from the clinic that is standing to make money off you, but I wonder if they would seriously tell you if you actually "need" all these things - ie if they could give you some better guidance given that you would be risking your job etc...


----------



## yogi77

Ugh Nato that is a lot to wrap your head around...I'm afraid I can't be of much help, but I do agree with the thought that if absolutely every woman was tested for everything pregnancy related out there, we would all probably have something come back to us to cause concern, yet most are not being 'treated' for anything. 

At the same time I understand wanting to cover all of your bases to ensure a healthy pregnancy...

BIG HUGS to you :hugs:

PS. I am quite confident everything is going to be ok this time for you!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i asked the dr on Monday S&M, he told me that high elevated nkc didnt necessarily mean that you would mc, they just dont know, so they see a risk and treat it

Ive just been thinking, and this is ridiculous. 

My level is 18 of a cd cell that isn't even linked to mc, some immuno fertility drs dont even treat elevated CD19+5. Im on progesterone, i can get clexane and im taking aspirin

why the fucking hell am i thinking of spending £10k and risking my job and sanity. 

Round: the age thing, its just taking us older derailers a bit longer, which cranks up the anxiety, but we will get there. I think bollocks to the FS who says that you dont need clomid as you get pregnant naturally. You need a bfp after 19 mnths. Get those questions together and dont take any shit on the 18th, would it help if someone went with you to the appointment who wasnt as easily put off? 

are we going to get a pic of the bfn-do?


----------



## SMFirst

one more comment Nato:

How about a second opinion from a non-partisan doctor (like a regular GP)

I asked my GP several questions and she put my mind at ease with her blunt dismissal of the overhype of many pregnancy related things...


----------



## yogi77

SMFirst said:


> one more comment *Nato*:
> 
> How about a second opinion from a non-partisan doctor (like a regular GP)
> 
> I asked my GP several questions and she put my mind at ease with her blunt dismissal of the overhype of many pregnancy related things...

That is one thing I love my Dr. for...she is very good putting my mind at ease!!


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi77 said:


> Ugh Nato that is a lot to wrap your head around...I'm afraid I can't be of much help, but I do agree with the thought that if absolutely every woman was tested for everything pregnancy related out there, we would all probably have something come back to us to cause concern, yet most are not being 'treated' for anything.
> 
> At the same time I understand wanting to cover all of your bases to ensure a healthy pregnancy...
> 
> BIG HUGS to you :hugs:
> 
> PS. I am quite confident everything is going to be ok this time for you!!

Im still tormented though. I am like Morrisey.

but if yogibearbumpbuddy thinks it will be ok, so do i. <headinsand>

im back to the la la la's aren't I


----------



## NatoPMT

good point which i have thought of. I think i trust Vickyd more than the GP's - the nhs will only fund and have an opinion on treatments that have been double blind studied and none of these have, which means the GP would almost definitely say its overhyped. But they have half the success rate of this clinic i am going to 

my GP has categorically told me NOT to take aspirin. ARGC have categorically told me to take it. I am disobeying my GP already


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> good point which i have thought of. I think i trust Vickyd more than the GP's - the nhs will only fund and have an opinion on treatments that have been double blind studied and none of these have, which means the GP would almost definitely say its overhyped. But they have half the success rate of this clinic i am going to
> 
> my GP has categorically told me NOT to take aspirin. ARGC have categorically told me to take it. I am disobeying my GP already

oh brother :(


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Nato, what a decision! :hugs:

Here is my 'if it were me'--if it were me, I would not do it. The evidence that it's necessary seems to be lacking, for starters, but the cost, the job, and the sanity would probably put me off it. If it were a glaringly obvious need for the treatment, THEN I would do it.

Do you still have an NHS obyn or dr? Can you get your results, go into your NHS doc, and have them give you a second opinion? It might leave you with more peace of mind if you decide not to do it, and it might push you into doing it (but I'm doubting an NSH dr. would deem this as necessary with what you just said).


ETA: it appear SM beat me to my idea while I was posting :thumbup:

ETA #2: it appears Nato poo-pooed the idea while I was editing the post


----------



## NatoPMT

On an unrelated note, just watching the news on Japan - utterly terrifying


----------



## vickyd

I completely agree with your last post babes. NK cells are in a grey zone as it is, heck i begged my doc to get tested after my second loss and he started laughing. As you know my doc didnt even give me heparin or clexane for my homozygous MTHFR which has been associated with mc; he thought aspirin is enough. Overmedicating not only isnt guarenteed to give you a good result but sometimes it could actually cause problems. I say you are covered with the progesterone, clexane and aspirin. The rest is up to the universe babe.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato:hugs: t sounds like you are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I'm sorry but I don't have any real advice but if it were me I would probably go with what Allie said. This is a hard decision and maybe it would help to get a 2nd opinion... I also like what vicky sd about over medicating because it could definitely cause more problems.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> On an unrelated note, just watching the news on Japan - utterly terrifying

Yeah, I know, huh? :( Creepy alert...I dreamed I was in a tsunami last night, woke up, turned on the news and there was a tsunami! I've been watching the coverage throughout the day as there was no school today. It's super awful.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, ARGC dont give me details, i have to ask for them and they are vague. Like 'CD3 slightly elevated and CD19+5 8 points above normal' - well whats 'normal' and what is my actual level? 

I will try and get copies on Monday though to take to my GP just in case


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks so much everyone, i REALLY appreciate you all helping me work my way through what i want to do. :flower:

Vic, im so glad you posted, youve put my mind a bit more at rest. I know i am going to come up against some resistance from my sister for not doing this, i need to have the courage of my convictions on this so thanks for helping me find that

Thanks hoping, i will talk to my GP, even if they slap me down i will talk to my midwife and everyone i can about it. I will try and get everyone to listen, almost hoping that they wont

Allie, creepo!!! Tsunami's in dreams (assuming not prophetic) might mean you are being overwhelmed / swamped...but you would know better what it might mean. I was in Thailand 2 days after the Asian Tsunami and it was a very very unsettling and eerie experience. I should have been there but changed our flights as husband felt guilty leaving his mum and dad at christmas after losing his sister. 

Its saying on the news that the US airforce is on standby to react to a nuclear meltdown.....bit ironic.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> I was in Thailand 2 days after the Asian Tsunami and it was a very very unsettling and eerie experience. I should have been there but changed our flights as husband felt guilty leaving his mum and dad at christmas after losing his sister.
> 
> Its saying on the news that the US airforce is on standby to react to a nuclear meltdown.....bit ironic.

Super ironic, ha!

Oh wow, that's intense about the Asian Tsunami. In a way hubby's sister's death could have saved your lives. Life is so strange sometimes.....I'm so glad you weren't there!

Oh, and I have a friend from uni who lives in Tokyo. The first thing I did was go on Facebook and make sure she was okay! Luckily her and her family are fine.


----------



## VGibs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmbcPONXRHQ

Wanna know what my gut says Nato dear???

ps I think you are more tortured...like Morrissey when he was in The Smith's


----------



## Allie84

Good song!


----------



## vickyd

God i have tsunami dreams all the time!!! I must be a basketcase!

Nato i got alot of grief for not changing doc after my second loss especially from my parents in law. They have a relative whos an ob and he was telling them that my doc is an idiot for not giving me the heparin injections. I stood my ground cause my gut feeling also told me that i didnt need them. The one thing that made me 100% i was making the right decision was what my doc told me after my second loss when i was crying and begging for answers : "We dont know what causes mc most of the time". The easy way is to do all the treatments just to cover all bases, but at what cost?


----------



## VGibs

vickyd - good point!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I seriously wish they DID know what caused MC's most of the time. Maybe a few of us could take a deep breath from time to time if we knew that they were "fixing" the problem. I don't expect I'll ever know what happened this last time... and I can barely face knowing that I can't "fix" something if I don't know what it is. I don't think there's anything more I can do for the next time around... And that terrifies me. I think I'm at a point that I WOULD take anything offered to me just on the off chance that it might be the key. But, don't put much stock in my opinion... I'm pretty fucking desperate today... BCP makes me crazy. :(


----------



## vickyd

About me being a basket case????? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## VGibs

vickyd said:


> About me being a basket case????? :rofl::rofl:

BUHAHAHA Nooooooo


----------



## vickyd

Megg its really fustrating for the medical proffesionals as well. My doc has confided in me how sometimes he feels hes banging his head against the wall. He also does IVF and there is one woman who hes determined to make her a mom. Shes had 3 rounds of failed IVF and one natural conception that was a mmc. I think that when a woman has a d&C they should have the baby and tissue tested. The more info the doctors get the more research and subsequently the more answers well get. I donated Electras body to be researched instead of having a service. More answers are needed so that another woman doesnt have to go through waht i did.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg its really fustrating for the medical proffesionals as well. My doc has confided in me how sometimes he feels hes banging his head against the wall. He also does IVF and there is one woman who hes determined to make her a mom. Shes had 3 rounds of failed IVF and one natural conception that was a mmc. I think that when a woman has a d&C they should have the baby and tissue tested. The more info the doctors get the more research and subsequently the more answers well get. I donated Electras body to be researched instead of having a service. More answers are needed so that another woman doesnt have to go through waht i did.

When I MC'd this time, the tissue was sent to pathology. But, I haven't heard anything... and I honestly don't expect to hear anything. I have a feeling there won't be a "smoking gun," so to speak. :( Its SOOOOOO frustrating. I just want to stop it from happening to me again. I'd give ANYTHING... :cry:


----------



## Jaymes

After my D&C, the baby went for testing, then they cremated it and I got the remains. The hospital is a teaching hospital, so I hope that they were able to get some answers. As far as why I mc'd, I'll never know...

Nato - If it were up to me, I'd want to do all the treatments in my heart, but I think my mind would stop me.

I listened to that entire song.. I love that song and had no idea that Morrissey sang it. :dohh:


----------



## NatoPMT

Im right back in a flap again. Just veering back and forth into panic. Yes, there is panic on the streets of London. 

Mone sent me some info re: the miscarriage clinic and which steroid she takes. Im going to call her clinic on Monday but suspect i am too late as i will need a consultation and blood tests first, which will take me to the 9th week minimum (assuming i dont have to wait a month for a consultation). they only charge £280 for transfusions. 

Apparently it should be treated from bfp as well

Thanks Allie, I am damned glad i wasn't there too!! 

Gibby, i have cranked up the torment, i am defo Morrisey in The Smiths, rather than as a solo artist. 

Thanks again Vic, i am not going to find any peace over this, and i am going to be worried my whole pregnancy now if i get past 12 weeks. Thats a brave decision to let Electra go, and one that women in our position in the future, and other babies like Electra may benefit from 

I dont think its helping that I am 7+2, which is the day my baby stopped growing last year. 

I like baskets. 

Megg, we are all desperate. Its not the best look but we wear it well.


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes said:


> After my D&C, the baby went for testing, then they cremated it and I got the remains. The hospital is a teaching hospital, so I hope that they were able to get some answers. As far as why I mc'd, I'll never know...
> 
> Nato - If it were up to me, I'd want to do all the treatments in my heart, but I think my mind would stop me.
> 
> I listened to that entire song.. I love that song and had no idea that Morrissey sang it. :dohh:

Beleive it or not cremation is against the law in Greece!!! Only Greek Orthodox religious ceremonies are allowed, freedom of religion no?


----------



## Round2

Nato, I didn't realize that you can get the blood thinner injections and progesterone on your own. I think that I would just do that, the heparin and clexane help NK levels. You'll have all your bases covered.

That's crazy that you were almost in the Asian Tsumani. Those things terrify me, I have nightmares about them all the time. At the same time, I'm so fascinated by them. I stayed up half the night watching footage on CNN last night.

I really wanted the tissue tested after my last D&C, but I was told that nowhere in the city would do this. My doctor justified this by saying that 75% of the time it was just a genetic problem. He claimed that it would be very unlikely that I would fall into the 25%, then I reminded him that I've had two MMC!! Dumbass.


----------



## NatoPMT

25% isnt that an unlikely figure either. Its not like 5%. Its 20% more than that. 

I cant get the blood thinners and progesterone on my own...i have an under the counter contact if the worst comes to the worst but the clinic gave me a prescription for clexane in advance of my test results, which are tablets but should help - i can get the cyclogest no problem. 

I decided i am going to make an emergency app with my GP and discuss it with them anyway. I will try and get him to prescribe the clexane but don't fancy my chances with the steroids. Worth a try though. 

The tsunami still plays on my mind now. I was really jumpy when i was there, there were missing posters everywhere but the tourists had all left thailand, so it was incredibly quiet. The thais are very superstitious and they all had stories about hearing cries from the sea, or seeing tourists spirits walking the streets. Really unnerving. I met a stupid woman who was into fire dancing and stuff, and she said it was great that all the tourists had left and the people 'like us' stayed who just felt it was 'mother nature doing what she does' - stupid bitch. Mother nature killed about 250,000 people. 

I havent watched the news today yet but ive seen some of the footage of the wave, it makes me feel sick seeing it but its incredibly compelling.


----------



## MinnieMone

Nato: i've copied out for you all the pathological reports i have on my nk counts, though i was tested for CD69 CD56 CD16, so I doubt they are relevant - hope they help.

Hi to everyone else and massive congratulations to everyone who have had their beautiful babies (Vickyd, VGibs, Melissa) and to those who are newly pregnant.... 

I haven't been around to comment, but have been lurking from time to time to see how you are all getting on. Nato's last post brought me out of the shadows for a bit, so I wanted to say hi!

x


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi everyone! How's your Saturday treating you?
I read that article about the monopoly on medicine. WTF, everything is so corrupt! I hope it doesn't affect any of us!

Oh Nato, I have no idea what I would do if I had your options right now! It seems like their all or nothing care is a pretty strong business move and you would think they could some extra business from women who want to order a la carte. I have no idea about any of the NK cells or whatever else you mentioned since in Norway they won't do ANY testing (not even HCG or progesterone) until you've had three losses.
That's a lot of freaking money though. What does your husband think about it all? (sorry I just got back from the mountains and I haven't had time to read everything since yesterday yet)

I still haven't told my husband. I don't want to see his reaction, to be honest. He's a great guy, good at talking about feelings, etc, but I think he would just be like, great, here we go again- and worry that I will be back to being a google-holic and crying all the time.


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone has sent me some really useful stuff and Im going to ask my GP for a referral to her dr. Thanks petal xx

Amy, my saturday is seeing me still in pjs with next doors cat on my knee watching Ghost. 

I'm sorry Amy, you must be feeling pretty alone if you are worried about sharing this with him. What do you think you will do? how long can you leave it? What is it you would be googling? I think google has its place, (its told me that CD19+5 might not be all that bad) but if its accompanied by tears and anxiety, we dont want that. Am i right in thinking this is your 3rd pregnancy? You have a right to share this, you need some support and love - i can imagine withholding the info feels a bit like its stopping the situation becoming real.


----------



## Allie84

Jaymes and Vicky-I think it's really nice of you to have the babies you lost hopefully help others in the future. :hugs:

Nato, I'm glad you're seeing your GP, another expert. At least it's the weekend now and you are forced into relaxation, because there's nothing you can do about it on Saturday or Sunday anyways. Enjoy these days of respite and you will be raring to go come Monday, hopefully. I'm sure today is an anxiety filled milestone. :hugs:

Amy, I hope you enjoyed your time in the mountains. When do you think you're going to tell hubby? I'm with Nato, just stop Googling if you can. Googling is what I always do in anxious situations and it rarely makes me feel better. Many doctors have told me to step away from the Google when I come to them with my theories! I'm sure this is scary but it's out of your hands right now. 

AFM, I woke up to another temp drop. :( My chart is looking crap. It's never hovered this close to the coverline before...I guess my body is letting me know I'm 'out' early so I can stop feeling hopeful. But I really, really need AF to stay away as long as possible for my appointment. I'm now past the hopeful stage and into the feeling crappy stage of the 2ww. Boo.


----------



## Jaymes

Allie - I looked at your chart. Please keep up the PMA. I know you feel doubtful, but I believe it will happen for you! Didn't you say before that the weight loss may be regulating your cycles? Find something to be happy about, and try to distract yourself with that... :hug:
JM


----------



## NatoPMT

Back with a heavy heart. I think i have no option but to have this treatment. I have been in floods of tears all day, im terrified that if i dont i will lose the baby. 

I have posted a thread on another website where they seems to understand immunology much better than i do and youre welcome to have a look if you can bear to hear anything more about stupid killer cells. 

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258761.msg4331707#msg4331707

anyway, off to sulk back under my stone. Have a lovely evening all xx


----------



## LucyJ

Just caught up with everything. Nato first off massive :hugs: to you. What a decision I dont know its so tough and to be honest if it was me my heart would want to go for everything I could but after my third loss I would of done anything having said that the financial side of things would of stopped me purly because we couldnt afford that kind of money. I think speaking to your GP is a great idea and hope they will treat you at least give you the clexane and steriods. The not knowing why a mmc happend is the worst it messed with my head we had further testing and after our 3rd loss the baby was sent for testing nothing came up I am now 16 weeks into this pregnant ans so far things are going well so there is no reason why you shouldnt have a successful pregnancy this time round but there will always be the anxiety. I still feel it now have been finding this time of year hard as building up to the anniversary of my first loss and even thought this pregnancy is totally different and Im much further a long Im still terrified that something will go wrong but I have to keep telling myself that is just down to the time of year and my past losses. The fact that you are hitting the 7 week 2 day mark will mess with your head but there is no reason why it should or will happen again. Im not sure Im helping at all but wanted to say Im here for you and you have to do what feels right for you, I think what vicky said was very wise and reassuring.

Allie Im still keeping everything crossed for you and yay to getting an appoinment hope you dont need it but at least you know you have it.

Megg :hugs: it is so hard when you dont know why I really struggled with that but I am proof that it can work out and I pray that next time will be different for you.

Amy I dont know what to say can you get an appointment to see your dr are you going to test again. Step away from google.

:hi: to everyone and :hugs: to all


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Lucy and Jaymes :hugs: I guess it's the normal ebb and flow of cycles...feeling hopeful and then feeling let down. I'm booking a massage for when AF is due so I have something to look forward to.

Hi Lucy, :hugs: I've been wondering how you've been the past few days. Are you having a good weekend?

Nato, I'm going to go read that thread now. I'm so sorry this is so stressful. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Nato youve made a decision so now you have to relax and go with it. Stop second guessing yourself and from now on dont get any more opinions;it will only confuse you more. Trust that they know what they are doing and enjoy your pregnancy (hahaha yeah right!!!!).


----------



## NatoPMT

im so sorry to keep going on about this, but my head is fucking wrecked

having just read this:

A clinical trial in Canada tested the effect of giving pregnant women, who had previously suffered two or more unexplained miscarriages, a corticosteroid (prednisone). The study found that prednisone didn´t prevent miscarriage, and increased the risk of high blood pressure, diabetes and premature birth.

at: https://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-treatment-options-reproductive-immunology.html

and from The Cochrane Collaboration

"Neither immunization with paternal leukocytes nor treatment with intravenous immune globulin (IVIG) improve the live birth rate in women with unexplained recurrent miscarriage. Both are expensive and have potential serious side-effects. Moreover, women should be spared the pain and grief associated with false expectations that an ineffective treatment might work. These therapies should no longer be offered as treatment for unexplained recurrent pregnancy loss. Furthermore, immunological laboratory tests which have been previously advocated as justification for immunotherapies have no predictive value for pregnancy success and should be abandoned."

How can i read things like 'elevated CD19+5: There is no question that they are involved in early embryonic loss or damage." vs the above??? wtf.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> im so sorry to keep going on about this, but my head is fucking wrecked
> 
> having just read this:
> 
> A clinical trial in Canada tested the effect of giving pregnant women, who had previously suffered two or more unexplained miscarriages, a corticosteroid (prednisone). The study found that prednisone didn´t prevent miscarriage, and increased the risk of high blood pressure, diabetes and premature birth.
> 
> at: https://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-treatment-options-reproductive-immunology.html
> 
> and from The Cochrane Collaboration
> 
> "Neither immunization with paternal leukocytes nor treatment with intravenous immune globulin (IVIG) improve the live birth rate in women with unexplained recurrent miscarriage. Both are expensive and have potential serious side-effects. Moreover, women should be spared the pain and grief associated with false expectations that an ineffective treatment might work. These therapies should no longer be offered as treatment for unexplained recurrent pregnancy loss. Furthermore, immunological laboratory tests which have been previously advocated as justification for immunotherapies have no predictive value for pregnancy success and should be abandoned."
> 
> How can i read things like 'elevated CD19+5: There is no question that they are involved in early embryonic loss or damage." vs the above??? wtf.

I would suggest you track down 'Lawa' on here... She's on Prednisone for NKC and is finally carrying her forever baby after 7 losses. The Prednisone undoubtedly has saved her baby! She probably knows more about it than any of us.


----------



## NatoPMT

i have already pmed her ta Megg. 

I just dont know how women are supposed to make decisions about this stuff, when there is such a massive division in how its viewed...however, the website i took that off is the UK Government Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority. 

They also say:

The Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists (RCOG) Scientific Advisory Committee have published an opinion paper (Immunological Testing and Interventions for Reproductive Failure. June 2008), which is available on their website.

The opinion papers states that &#8220;measurement of peripheral blood NK (PBNK) cell numbers or activity as a surrogate marker of events at the maternal-fetal interface is inappropriate&#8230;. A recent large UK study reported PBNK cell levels in predicting IVF cycle outcome to be &#8216;little better than tossing a coin&#8217;.&#8221;


----------



## SMFirst

Nato sorry you are still so undecided (I would be too) - but two words from one of the articles you quoted popped out at me: "false expectations" 

If you decide to go with the treatment, that will be great and you will have everyone's support, but I think the clinic should be up front that it doesnt absolutely guarantee success..

(and on the other hand, you could very likely have a successful pregnancy but it had nothing to do with all the treatments.. that would be good too)


----------



## Megg33k

See... My fertility clinic puts all patients on a mild steroid (Dexamethasone) during treatment and for the first 8 or 10 weeks of pregnancy as a "just in case" for NKC. Its all in who you ask.


----------



## Allie84

Did they test you for killer cells,Megg, or just put you on it? Your specialist (from my perception) seems to explain everything though, unlike Nato's. I guess you're quite fortunate! Hope the BCPs are treating you okay. 

Nato,that's very interesting...to see the counter argument. Your decision is definitely not getting any easier. I wish this clinic you are with would explain themsevles more so you are not forced into doing all of your own research...I mean, you're not just paying them for the product, but also for the service and that includes providing you with thorough knowledge. I'm sure some people are fine with blindly following advice at whatever cost, but I think it's good that you're not like that. 

It's Saturday night and I'm home alone watching cheesy TV. :) And trying not to POAS with the FRERs I just bought. I know 8dpo is far too ridiculously early. I just want to fast forward to 13dpo and take myself out of my misery, though! I've booked myself a consolatory AF relaxation massage already. And I'm going to take the world's hottest bath. I don't normally obsess about the 2ww like this, and I'm sorry to seem to obsessed!! :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Did they test you for killer cells,Megg, or just put you on it? Your specialist (from my perception) seems to explain everything though, unlike Nato's. I guess you're quite fortunate! Hope the BCPs are treating you okay.
> 
> Nato,that's very interesting...to see the counter argument. Your decision is definitely not getting any easier. I wish this clinic you are with would explain themsevles more so you are not forced into doing all of your own research...I mean, you're not just paying them for the product, but also for the service and that includes providing you with thorough knowledge. I'm sure some people are fine with blindly following advice at whatever cost, but I think it's good that you're not like that.
> 
> It's Saturday night and I'm home alone watching cheesy TV. :) And trying not to POAS with the FRERs I just bought. I know 8dpo is far too ridiculously early. I just want to fast forward to 13dpo and take myself out of my misery, though! I've booked myself a consolatory AF relaxation massage already. And I'm going to take the world's hottest bath. I don't normally obsess about the 2ww like this, and I'm sorry to seem to obsessed!! :wacko:

American insurance won't cover NKC testing (because we don't believe NKC exists), so they put everyone on them to proactively treat for it as a preventative measure. He didn't explain it, but their website did at one point. I can't find the passage about it anymore, but it was there about a year ago. I've never been tested for it... but I appreciate them doing their best to prevent it affecting my pregnancies if I do happen to be afflicted, ya know? I guess I'm in the camp of "anything I can do"... I'm not about minimizing treatment. I want anything and everything that COULD help if the risk is low enough... and it seems low enough, in this case.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, okay....I guess I don't know anything about this stuff. You're pretty amazing, Megg. Your knowledge is something else. :hugs: 

As an aside, I feel really weird thinking so much about the 2ww today when nuclear meltdown is ocurring in the world. I'm watching CNN--watching video of complete destruction and it's just very surreal. :( (I turned off my cheesy, home alone TV for the news)


----------



## Megg33k

If it helps, I'm avoiding it all. I know next to nothing about what's going on. Maybe I'm a terrible person... but I have enough shit to worry about in my own life right now and I can't help those people. So, I focus on those near me (proverbially near me... BnB included) and doing what I can to help them through whatever they're going through. The rest of the world is outside the scope of my help... so I ignore it like it doesn't exist. I'm sure its plenty awful... but I can't be bothered to be depressed by their lives when I find so many reasons to be depressed about my own.


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls sorry about the other day i just needed some time out to get myself together 
af arrived on full wed painful and everything i had a rescan on friday and everything is clear the only thing that showed on the scan on friday that my uterine lining was thicker than what it should be for cd3 im scheduled in for a hsg think its called when they inject dye into your uterus to check my tubes on 28th april so not looking forward to that as i will be awake then paul has his sperm thing on 16th may then its to the consultant after that how is everyone xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

There's a massive difference between putting you on a mild steroid for 8-10 weeks than having to pay £3,000 for transfusions and having to have blood tests every couple of days to the tune of £6,000

One of the posters on the other site said with my results, she'd be happy with steriods and clexane, but the clinic wont allow me to have just those treatment - i have to do everything or nothing. 

I would be more than happy to do something preventative, but it seems my GP wont provide me with any level of treatment for these antibodies.


----------



## NatoPMT

bloody hell, i didnt know there was a nuclear meltdown. 

Allie, i hope your temp goes up again today. Im sorry its messing you around, either bfp or hurry up so you can get things going 

Hows your mum doing?


----------



## NatoPMT

Had a pm off Lawa, she was tested very differently....she had her uterine lining tested and was only treated with 20mg of steroids. The hfea website states that blood cells arent an indication of uterine cells. 

She didnt have transfusions. And that kept her baby safe. 

ok, think i know what im going to do. 

xx


----------



## MinnieMone

Nato, the steroids themselves come with risks (all which were explained to me fully before I was prescribed them), this includes high BP, sugars and a chance of cleft palate, though the latter is a very minimal risk. They are strong drugs and my GP would not describe them for me though he is happy for me to be prescribed them through Shehata, he monitors me closely though and I have to take my BP twice a day when I'm on them (as I am currently). I have no hesitation in taking these drugs as I truly believe it is the only thing (with my high NK count) that will allow me to carry to term.

I can understand why you are trying to read up on everything but I do think that stepping away and clearing your head for a bit would be helpful. Personally I wanted to find a specialist that I trusted. The first one I saw at St Mary's I felt very uncomfortable with, so even though I had spent money on tests/consultations I went to another. Shehata has a very good success rate, one patient had 18 mc's and then after treatment with steroids had a full term pregnancy, I don't think that this can be a coincidence. As Megg said about Lawa. 

If you take away the financial side and say your GP said you needed this aggressive preventative treatment would you do it? Is it the thought of the treatment itself that's stopping you?

NK cells are so under-researched and each specialist I have asked has different views. I think it's finding a dr you trust, and then go along with whatever they say to do. 

Please try and relax hun, are you discussing this with your oh, does he have any particular views that could help in your decision?

Why don't you google some meditation/relaxing sites, I learnt doing my CBT some great self hypnosis which has really helped me get through the last couple of stressful months.

Otherwise get out for a long walk, trip to the pub for a nut roast, funny movie, anything that's going to get you off frikkin google and allow your lovely head some respite! You can't do anything now till tomorrow eh?

big hug x


----------



## vickyd

Nato why dont you see another specialist?


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Jenny, Sorry the witch came... :hug:


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

I couldn't sleep. My heart kept beating really hard and I worried I was going to have another panic attack while I lay there! I woke up and my temp was flat, at 97.6!! No rise.

I'm 9dpo and took my FRER fully expecting a BFN and I am in SHOCK! These lines came up within 30 seconds. Sorry the pic is blurry, I'm in shock and on my way to church!! 

I am freaking out....because my last pregnancy, 10 months ago, didn't make it past 5wks and a few days. I feel cramps just like I did then. I've tested with borderline low progesterone in the past....should I start taking the progesterone cream? Or wait until tomorrow and get it tested before I jump to any conclusions? Or will that be too late....

I can now fully understand how Amy feels. I'm scared to tell Alex! I don't want to see him get excited and then let him down in a week....

OMG I can't believe this! I wish I could enjoy it!

My temps have never ran this low which freaks me out!
 



Attached Files:







31311close.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 21









31311.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Round2

OMG Allie!! So freakin excited for you!!!!!!!! I knew it!


----------



## Jaymes

:D *YAY*!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!​*

I had a feeling... :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> There's a massive difference between putting you on a mild steroid for 8-10 weeks than having to pay £3,000 for transfusions and having to have blood tests every couple of days to the tune of £6,000
> 
> One of the posters on the other site said with my results, she'd be happy with steriods and clexane, but the clinic wont allow me to have just those treatment - i have to do everything or nothing.
> 
> I would be more than happy to do something preventative, but it seems my GP wont provide me with any level of treatment for these antibodies.

Oh, sweetie... I didn't mean to suggest that it was similar at all. I was just talking specifically about my clinic's treatment. I don't think I would be able to do what they're offering you. Its incredibly different! :hugs: I really, really didn't mean to sound like I believed they were of equal footing.



NatoPMT said:


> Had a pm off Lawa, she was tested very differently....she had her uterine lining tested and was only treated with 20mg of steroids. The hfea website states that blood cells arent an indication of uterine cells.
> 
> She didnt have transfusions. And that kept her baby safe.
> 
> ok, think i know what im going to do.
> 
> xx

Ah... I had no idea what her process was. I just knew that she was "tested" and "treated" with Prednisone. I'm glad that you seem to have made a decision!



Allie84 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I couldn't sleep. My heart kept beating really hard and I worried I was going to have another panic attack while I lay there! I woke up and my temp was flat, at 97.6!! No rise.
> 
> I'm 9dpo and took my FRER fully expecting a BFN and I am in SHOCK! These lines came up within 30 seconds. Sorry the pic is blurry, I'm in shock and on my way to church!!
> 
> I am freaking out....because my last pregnancy, 10 months ago, didn't make it past 5wks and a few days. I feel cramps just like I did then. I've tested with borderline low progesterone in the past....should I start taking the progesterone cream? Or wait until tomorrow and get it tested before I jump to any conclusions? Or will that be too late....
> 
> I can now fully understand how Amy feels. I'm scared to tell Alex! I don't want to see him get excited and then let him down in a week....
> 
> OMG I can't believe this! I wish I could enjoy it!
> 
> My temps have never ran this low which freaks me out!

OMG! :wohoo: Congrats, Allie! 

I would probably start on the progesterone cream and get it tested as soon as you possibly can!


----------



## NatoPMT

Omg!!!!!!! Allie!!!!!

Screaaaaaaammmmmmmmm

*congratulations*


:wohoo:


----------



## Round2

Allie, ya I agree with Megg. I don't think it would hurt to do the progesterone.

I know how scared you are, but try to relax and enjoy it!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Take the progesterone now Allie, it wont harm you

omg omg omg omg

tickle her, tickle her

I am so excited. I know its scary for you, but this is the best news, you have regulated your cycle, taken control and BFP'ed it out of the park

*BOOM *


----------



## cazza22

Nato babe, as you know i am shit with stuff like this & can never come up with wise words like the other girls always do but i do wanna say i lov ya loads & am extremely hopeful for this little nugget of yours chick & believe he/she is a keeper xxxxxxxx try n stay positive no matter what ok its the only thing that gets us through massive, huge, ginormous hugs heading ur way :hugs:

Lov 2 everyone xxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone, i sent you an fb message before you wrote that reply. I have decided how i am going to play it now, Im going to stick with ARGC this week, get my prescriptions and then manipulate my GP for the right presecriptions so i can leave argc and wont be forced into the transfusions, which i believe to be unnecessary given i havent had uterine tests. I also have a supplier for the cyclogest and aspirin. I know how to get my own way apparently. 

Vic, i am going to see Mone's Dr if this goes wrong (ie chromosomes or bad luck) / or for my next pregnancy - I have also been given the name of a much more flexible dr who i could see as well. I dont think i need everything ARGC are expecting me to go with

Megg - i know bebe, i didnt read it that way, and your post convinced me to go with the steroids - even if i am a bit nervous of them

Mone is right in that i should have been made aware of the dangers of them - i have a massive list of questions to ask tomorrow, and i am goingt o get a print off of my test results too

Thanks so much all, thanks for helping me make a decision i feel happy with - Lawa was a huge help xxxxx

anyway, back to Allie

:wohoo:


----------



## cazza22

_Omg allieeeeee i totally missed that babe aaarrgghhhhh!!!!_


*
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Cazza, have got there in the end xx

Did you see Allies news.......'citing.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Mone, i sent you an fb message before you wrote that reply. I have decided how i am going to play it now, Im going to stick with ARGC this week, get my prescriptions and then manipulate my GP so i dont need the transfusions, which i believe to be unnecessary given i havent had uterine tests. I also have a supplier for the cyclogest and aspirin. I know how to get my own way apparently.
> 
> Vic, i am going to see Mone's Dr if this goes wrong (ie chromosomes or bad luck) / or for my next pregnancy - I have also been given the name of a much more flexible dr who i could see as well. I dont think i need everything ARGC are expecting me to go with
> 
> Megg - i know bebe, i didnt read it that way, and your post convinced me to go with the steroids - even if i am a bit nervous of them
> 
> Mone is right in that i should have been made aware of the dangers of them - i have a massive list of questions to ask tomorrow, and i am goingt o get a print off of my test results too
> 
> Thanks so much all, thanks for helping me make a decision i feel happy with - Lawa was a huge help xxxxx
> 
> anyway, back to Allie
> 
> :wohoo:

I'm so relieved to know you didn't think I was comparing the 2 treatments. I think the steroids are the way to go. That's what I was trying to say! I suppose I worry too much about my words on here because so few (not in this thread) don't worry enough about theirs. I see so many awful things posted here and there... So, I try to never do the same. I think the steroids are worth the risk. I would take mine forever if I thought it would help.

Taking your list of questions is great. And, you should have been made aware of all risks/rewards. I don't like it when doctors leave their patients uninformed. You shouldn't have to seek treatment info on here. That's his failure, and its shameful of the medical community! But, you're doing the right thing in getting your answers!


----------



## cazza22

NatoPMT said:


> Thanks Cazza, have got there in the end xx
> 
> Did you see Allies news.......'citing.

Nates i totally missed it at first but OMFG how "citing" as you so cutely put it :thumbup: im BUZZIN for you Al xxxxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha so Cazza thinks its a girl. 

Allie, thats an excellent line for 9dpo, hmm, i do wonder if your coverline should be a lot lower and your ov was earlier. 

Whatever....dont worry, you have a good line whether its 9 or 11 dpo and you have your cream. 

I understand the fear, lets embrace it and go mental


----------



## cazza22

& nates glad uv made ur mind up bebe xxxxx

& yepp i guess i subconciously reckon Allie is Team PINK!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Mone, i sent you an fb message before you wrote that reply. I have decided how i am going to play it now, Im going to stick with ARGC this week, get my prescriptions and then manipulate my GP so i dont need the transfusions, which i believe to be unnecessary given i havent had uterine tests. I also have a supplier for the cyclogest and aspirin. I know how to get my own way apparently.
> 
> Vic, i am going to see Mone's Dr if this goes wrong (ie chromosomes or bad luck) / or for my next pregnancy - I have also been given the name of a much more flexible dr who i could see as well. I dont think i need everything ARGC are expecting me to go with
> 
> Megg - i know bebe, i didnt read it that way, and your post convinced me to go with the steroids - even if i am a bit nervous of them
> 
> Mone is right in that i should have been made aware of the dangers of them - i have a massive list of questions to ask tomorrow, and i am goingt o get a print off of my test results too
> 
> Thanks so much all, thanks for helping me make a decision i feel happy with - Lawa was a huge help xxxxx
> 
> anyway, back to Allie
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I'm so relieved to know you didn't think I was comparing the 2 treatments. I think the steroids are the way to go. That's what I was trying to say! I suppose I worry too much about my words on here because so few (not in this thread) don't worry enough about theirs. I see so many awful things posted here and there... So, I try to never do the same. I think the steroids are worth the risk. I would take mine forever if I thought it would help.
> 
> Taking your list of questions is great. And, you should have been made aware of all risks/rewards. I don't like it when doctors leave their patients uninformed. You shouldn't have to seek treatment info on here. That's his failure, and its shameful of the medical community! But, you're doing the right thing in getting your answers!Click to expand...

it was lawa telling me she had no bloods at all, and no transfusions and just 25mg of steroids (after the all the losses shes been through and confirmation of uterine cells), and your preventative steroids that convinced me what to do. I have read the steroid you were given can cross the placenta, and the one Lawa was given can't cross. I also read the risks mone said, and agree with you that i will take the risks on the chin. The cleft palate risk for eg, i am already on 5mg of folic, and i read you should be on higher dose if you take steroids as it reduces cleft palate risk. Thanks for the support x

I tell you, i know google can send you moon kissed, but i think i have all the information i need after a hectic 24 hours furious searching. fertilityfriends was really useful - they have an actual immunology forum. 

now i have to get the prescription, then leave, and go to the dr demanding they wean me off them. 

Operation Steroids beings.


----------



## pregoinnorge

omg allie!!!! i am so excited for you! this just made my day :)


----------



## NatoPMT

I just told John that Allie was pregnant, and he said 'well congratulations to both of them, Allie for getting pregnant and Alex because LFC have started winning"

boys.


----------



## NatoPMT

how are you getting on over there, amy?


----------



## VGibs

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy allie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So weird cause I had a dream that me and you were facebooking about diapers and you complained about stretchmarks!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much girls!!! :hugs: I am just grinning from ear to ear!

I feel really happy, much happier than I felt when I got pregnant last time....last time, my lines were super, super light and I think was further when I tested. I'm trying to approach this with a different attitude even though I'm afraid. 

Virginia, that's awesome! I will happily take stretch marks if it means I am discussing diapers! :hugs:

Cazz, I would love to be team pink! FX! :hugs:

Nato, I was wondering if I ov'ed earlier, too. Hmmm. Well, I guess it doesn't really matter as you said. Hahaha at John...yes, Alex is super happy about Liverpool but he still doesn't know I'm pregnant. As soon as I tell him (later today...when I get the nerve...he's currently helping my dad with car stuff) I will tell him what John said, he'll get a kick out of it. BTW, I'm happy you have a game plan. :hugs:

Thanks for the advice everyone. I will go rub on some progesterone cream right now and call the Dr. tomorrow to hopefully get a progesterone test. Will the cream skew my blood results, though? Or should I just not worry about that? Also, how much to take...? And it's OTC cream so I'm wondering if it's even the right stuff. It's derived from yams.

ETA- here is why I'm worried about progesterone: My boobs are not super sore, my temps are low, and I'm not tired at all...if anything I've had more energy this 2ww! And doesn't progesterone make you tired, hot and with sore boobs? :shrug: And I've had borderline low progesterone when tested. But I seem to have a normal LP.


----------



## NatoPMT

dont worry Allie, i had no nausea in the 2ww the month i got my bfp for the first time in a year. 

My boobs are less sore now that they were with PMT, i think PMT symptoms are worse than bfp symptoms. The only thing i did have was fatigue.... the progesterone will add to that when you get some. 

I had my progesterone tested without help, then the day after i started to use the prescription cyclogest and it only went up 19 points with 1 x cyclogest (400mg of progesterone) so i doubt the cream will increase it hugely, ask for some pessaries from the GP tomorrow. 

I dont know how much cream you should use, does it say on the packet? im sure i have heard / read a tablespoon on the inner arm? teaspoon? dunno - you will find it on google easy

yeay yeay and yeay again

edt: dont worry about the temps, you could be way above coverline if that ov day was wrong cos you had a weirdy temp that cocked the graph up


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god oh my god I am so happy for you Allie Congratulations I had a feeling this would be your month :dance::dance::dance::dance: 

I would start the cream then get tested as soon as you can. I know how scared you must feel but you've got good lines and try and stay positive 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Ive ok just been really busy taught thursday and friday which shattered me then we were out friday night for a surprise birthday meal for steves brother then spent yesterday with my brother and his little girl as it was her 6th birthday and my mum & dad so they were there too. We went swimming, then to pizza hut then back to brothers and friends came round we had a little party for her seen them all today as well my older brother and his wife joined us for lunch everyones gone so now relaxing at home finally beena very busy few days. I also had to make, ice and decorate a birthdy cake for Anya's birthday so made it thurs night and iced it early sat morning but it went down well looked pretty and everyone said it tasted good so phew!! We also told her I was pregnant and she is so excited about having another counsin and that its us whos having a baby she said she wished that we would have one both steve & I got massive hugs when we told her. She hopes its a baby girl as she already has two boy cousins (my oldest brothers little boys) but said that a boy would be ok too. Later in the day she put her hand on my belly which was so sweet.

Allie again so so happy for you your news has really made me smile. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

just out of interest (and noseyness) - what happens if you change your Friday 4th temp to 97.6.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato how are you today? Glad you've made a decision are you seeing your dr tomorrow?


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, that sounds like a great weekend! Really busy but really fun. Thanks for the nice words. :hugs:

Nato, the cream I have is called Natural Woman progesterone cream and it's meant for menopausal women, I think. It says 1/4 teaspoon two times a day. I think Hearty did 1 full teaspoon, though, and it helped her. The one cycle I took it I actually spotted earlier than ever?! But that may have been a coincidence. I just don't know what to do, argh, I wish it wasn't Sunday.

ETA I'm off to change that temp Nato and see


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> just out of interest (and noseyness) - what happens if you change your Friday 4th temp to 97.6.

Done...yeah, that changed my ov to CD22 from CD24. It makes my chart look better....but I am super religious about my temps and it was definitely 97.18. Hmmmm. Also, I think my cervix was still high on CD23 at least.

Oh, and I just took my temp and it was 98.9 F which is actually a low grade fever, so I'm running over a degree higher than I was when I woke up!


----------



## NatoPMT

yes, i have to go in the morning to see the private clinic, going to get my prescriptions, have a blood test, book a scan, then im outta there. 

sounds like you had right old party this weekend. are you going to find out if its a boy or girl?


----------



## NatoPMT

i think we should dump the chart Allie, who cares, youre pregnant 

(but dont worry about your coverline, espec now you have a fancy low grade fever)

edt: the temp could be wrong even if youre very specific about taking it, you mightve woken up before or anything


----------



## Allie84

Good points! I will try really hard not to obsess over my temps. I was tossing and turning all night last night-the past few nights actually-so my temps could be reflecting that. I don't feel like I've been getting good quality sleep.

Sorry to completely hijack this thread, but I have a few questions about symptoms to those that remember or are pregnant...it's honestly a distant memory for me.
Right now I'm really 'wet' and have loads of EWCM. It's not the creamy/sticky stuff I normally get during the 2ww. Also, I don't have cramps right now per se but I feel really 'full' in my uterus...kind of tender?


----------



## NatoPMT

all that sounds text book to me. And youre allowed to hijack when you get a bfp. 

i cant believe it, an Alliebfp!!! after your dr said the other month it was impossible. 

hahaha in your stupid doctor face.


----------



## NatoPMT

Please note signature update.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, I know! There is hope for us all...the Dr. said to me "You'll never get pregnant like this" i.e. without his intervention. 

For anyone wondering how this cycle was different for me:
-I took a week off work in the follicuar phase (concussion)
-Had acupuncture once before and once after ovulation
-Had a blessing at church
-Lost 7 pounds by laying in bed with no appetite
-Had sex loads of times around ov, more than usual. No skipped days and twice a day at one point
-Didn't argue with hubby
-Had sex with pillows underneath. Laid around longer after (convinced by bleu)

Those are all things unique to this cycle. I guess they worked!

ETA- Also threatened my body with fertility treatment, even booking the appointment. This also worked for Nato!


----------



## NatoPMT

so get concussion, pray, threaten uterus. 

job done.


----------



## Sparkly

CONGRATULATIONS ALLIE :happydance: fantastic news honey, I'm so happy for you x


----------



## SMFirst

Congratulations Allie :) 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend, I have a killer headache right now so I can't look at the computer monitor any longer :(


----------



## LucyJ

Those symptoms sound totally normal for pregnancy.

Nato no we're not going to find out staying team yellow all the way I really want the surprise and the exictment of not knowing people guessing etc going to try the old wedding ring over the belly trick as a bit of fun.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie that's fab news. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

NatoPMT said:


> Allie I would love it if you copied me and didnt need the appointment.

look look i said something prophetic


----------



## NatoPMT

Round did you get your CBFM? hows the hair do?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hey girls! 

Have you told Alex yet, Allie? Your symptoms sound completely normal to me, although I guess I don't know what a normal pregnancy feels like yet. Your test is an obvious BFP though, so just go with it :) That means we're only 2 days apart? I guess I am roughly 11 dpo today....

I just got back from another hike in the mountains with my puppy and my mother-in-law. She asked me why I have been going to bed before 10 pm every night this week (oh the joys of living across the street from them!). I told her I've been really tired and work has been stressful blah blah, and she was like, riiiiiiiiight and then she winked. WTF.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Round did you get your CBFM? hows the hair do?

Sorry, been busy concussing myself while praying and threatening my uterus!!

I'm waiting for AF to show first. She's screwing with me! I'm offically late today, no sign of AF, but no sign of a BFP either.

Hair still looks good, but that's because I refuse to wash it till absolutely necessary.

You sound much calmer today Nato, I'm glad to hear that you have a plan.

I'm at work today, but all the excitement over Allie is distracting me from work!


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha. Run into a wall with a saucepan on your head. That outta do it, and protect the do at the same time. 

have you done a frer, taken it apart and held it up to the light? you can only call a bfn after doing that. otherwise its just a suspected boofn

hope that temp stays high. It is at a dizzy height for 13dpo. 

(i am feeling MUCH better now i have made a decision - i am not good with choices or spending £6,000 for uninformed reasons.....let alone thinking about possible mc)


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> hahaha. Run into a wall with a saucepan on your head. That outta do it, and protect the do at the same time.
> 
> have you done a frer, taken it apart and held it up to the light? you can only call a bfn after doing that. otherwise its just a suspected boofn
> 
> hope that temp stays high. It is at a dizzy height for 13dpo.
> 
> (i am feeling MUCH better now i have made a decision - i am not good with choices or spending £6,000 for uninformed reasons.....let alone for possible mc)

I did FRER's at 9 and 10 DPO, just IC's since then. I might try a FRER tomrrow. My temp is high, but I've got a sore throat and cough...(and I may have had a glass of wine last night...shhhh). I'm pretty sure that I'm just sick and unpregnant. 

I think you're making an excellent decision. Can't wait to here how you appointment goes tomorrow.

Okay, I'm going home to stare at my BFN/evap line now.


----------



## NatoPMT

My stupid IC's didnt really show a line until about 15 dpo. Cheap crap. I didnt realise how crap they actually are until i laid all my tests out as the lines progressed on all other brands of hpt known to man. Or woman in this case. Eyes crossed that you are wrong. The day before i got bfp i had 3 x vodkas (with grapefruit juice to make them TTC friendly) - we are bad asses

i am going to keep my beak shut tomorrow and go along with everything until i get the prescription in my hand. Then i will run off shouting 'screw you'


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OMG ALLIE!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

pregoinnorge said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Have you told Alex yet, Allie? Your symptoms sound completely normal to me, although I guess I don't know what a normal pregnancy feels like yet. Your test is an obvious BFP though, so just go with it :) That means we're only 2 days apart? I guess I am roughly 11 dpo today....
> 
> I just got back from another hike in the mountains with my puppy and my mother-in-law. She asked me why I have been going to bed before 10 pm every night this week (oh the joys of living across the street from them!). I told her I've been really tired and work has been stressful blah blah, and she was like, riiiiiiiiight and then she winked. WTF.

I told him about an hour ago...I showed him the test. He got all teary-eyed and was very, very happy. That's kinda what I didn't want though because it will make me feel worse if something happens. But I suppose I had to tell him! Have you told hubby yet?

WOW at your MIL...she has the sixth sense, or something. You must be glowing! Yay at being 2 days apart. :) Let's hope we both have super sticky BFPs. :hugs: 

Round, you made me laugh! :) Your chart is looking really, really good for 13dpo! You have a really good Luteal Phase. :thumbup: Do you suppose it's the thyroid meds helping?

Nato I like your prophecy. Do you have any other predictions? :)

Hi Sparkly, Sugar, and SM! edit: And Cesca :hugs: Thanks for the congrats. 

SM, I hope your headache goes away soon. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

haha!! i missed that about Amy's MIL - you know what, 3 people guessed i was too. That means it will stick <nods> 

and i think i knew about allies bfp before she tested - someone else said that a couple of pages ago too, the last time i chart watched so closely was bleu's bfp month. weird cos i am so unperceptive and not at all tuned in. 

Where is bleu? 

i was gonna say somert else but i have forgotten what. im gonna start stalking rounds chart now too.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie!!! 

it must be the supermoon that gave you a bfp. It didnt cause the earthquake, but it got you up the duff. 

Sugar, if you are reading, the supermoon will cause super ov too. perfect timing!!! 

i know i sound mental but ov is stronger with the moon, its the light it gives off and melatonin or somert


----------



## hoping:)

OMG!!! I am sooo happy for you Allie:happydance: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, I like the supermoon causing stronger ov. Veery interesting. I guess you are more tuned in than you think, Nato! 

I've always heard that women's cycles are related to the moon somehow.


----------



## Dazed

CONGRATS ALLIE! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Allie84

Ack, can you OD on progesterone cream?

I took 1/2 tspoon a few hours ago and all of a sudden I'm roasting. I took my temp and it's 99.45 F!


----------



## SMFirst

*Round* - I like the no-wash-hair plan, I do that too - especially when the hairdresser straightens it (I can never get it so perfect myself)

*Sugar* - How are you?

*Allie* - That's sweet of your DH to get teary-eyed. My new theory is that cautiousness gets us nowhere.. all the time on this site girls get their BFP and go wild - telling everyone, buying everything, decorating a nursery all before the end of the 1st trimester and they are perfectly fine.. Then there's us who were so paranoid and cautious and we ended up in the exact place we wanted to avoid...

So I say - go crazy with excitement and joy. Don't doubt the strength of this pregnancy for a second. In a little over 8 months you are going to be a MOM!!!

(You too Nato!!) 


*AFM* - I sure hope you guys are right about the supermoon causing super-Ov.. I guess that I should be Ov around now - I don't have a lot of hope for this cycle though.. Something is screwy I think (TMI sorry): AF only lasted a couple of days, then nothing, then spotting for several days, then only brown when wiping, then in the last couple of days I've had brown-tinged CM... not normal and I think it indicates my lining is not all that good..

I took a few extra-stength tylenol so my head feels better..

On a positive note: My DH commented that he can notice I've been working out :)


----------



## Allie84

Susan, I must already be affected by pregnancy hormones because I welled up reading your post. You're so right! :hugs:

I also don't wash my hair for ages after a haircut--especially if they straighten it! Why is it so impossible to get hair like they do it?

Oh, and Susan, good luck with ov this cycle! Was there a big gap between brown when wiping and now brown CM? If you're due to ov than maybe the brown CM right now is from ovulation. Get get the egg! :dust:


----------



## sugarlove

SM, I'm a crazy clomid bitch at the mo hence me keeping off BnB most of the time.
Thanks for asking
:hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Allie84 said:


> Susan, I must already be affected by pregnancy hormones because I welled up reading your post. You're so right! :hugs:
> 
> I also don't wash my hair for ages after a haircut--especially if they straighten it! Why is it so impossible to get hair like they do it?
> 
> Oh, and Susan, good luck with ov this cycle! Was there a big gap between brown when wiping and now brown CM? If you're due to ov than maybe the brown CM right now is from ovulation. Get get the egg! :dust:

aww :)

well there was a couple days gap I think.. So hopefully it's related to Ov..


----------



## SMFirst

sugarlove said:


> SM, I'm a crazy clomid bitch at the mo hence me keeping off BnB most of the time.
> Thanks for asking
> :hugs:

hehe - best of luck with the Clomid :)


----------



## yogi77

CONGRATULATIONS ALLIE!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: That is awesome news, I am so excited for you. :hugs:

Your 2ww symptoms sound about right. I wasn't tired at all in the 
2ww either...I had more energy than usual and felt the happiest I had in a LONG time, even before I tested BFP. 

Don't worry about your temps too much, so many variables can cause your temps to fluctuate all over the place! You're pregnant that's all that matters!

I was out of town bridesmaid dress shopping with friends this weekend. We had to try and find me a dress to accommodate a possible HUGE belly, as the wedding is set for the day before my due date!! We know that there is a big possibility that I won't be able to be in the wedding but my friend still wanted me to be there if I can, so dress shopping we went! We found a really cute dress that will be perfect for a big belly and I will order in a few sizes bigger than I need.

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats Allie I'm so happy for you :hugs: the :bfp:s are coming thick and fast now girls :flower:


----------



## VGibs

Ok ladies...I am writing an article about women who miscarry and need to ask everyone a question...When you miscarried did you have a gut feeling that "something" just wasn't right??? I am trying to decide a correlation with womens intuition and the effect of good thoughts on MC's and bad thoughts. For instance when I got pregnant with my son who was stillborn the entire time I felt "something" wasnt right...and the MC I had before Marie-Eve I had the same feeling. But when I got her BFP I just "knew" everything would be ok. I had my moments of paranoia and my freak out moments but I just knew in my bones that I would hold this baby.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie - Progesterone cream can cause hot flashes. Its normal. You haven't overdosed. Its actually more of a good sign that its working! :thumbup:



VGibs said:


> Ok ladies...I am writing an article about women who miscarry and need to ask everyone a question...When you miscarried did you have a gut feeling that "something" just wasn't right??? I am trying to decide a correlation with womens intuition and the effect of good thoughts on MC's and bad thoughts. For instance when I got pregnant with my son who was stillborn the entire time I felt "something" wasnt right...and the MC I had before Marie-Eve I had the same feeling. But when I got her BFP I just "knew" everything would be ok. I had my moments of paranoia and my freak out moments but I just knew in my bones that I would hold this baby.

I hadn't had any feelings of dread of negative feelings about my last pregnancy until the day prior to the morning I MC'd. I had an awful feeling that whole day and kept saying I thought something was wrong. I figured I was just being paranoid until I woke up bleeding. :cry:


----------



## Round2

VGibs said:


> Ok ladies...I am writing an article about women who miscarry and need to ask everyone a question...When you miscarried did you have a gut feeling that "something" just wasn't right??? I am trying to decide a correlation with womens intuition and the effect of good thoughts on MC's and bad thoughts. For instance when I got pregnant with my son who was stillborn the entire time I felt "something" wasnt right...and the MC I had before Marie-Eve I had the same feeling. But when I got her BFP I just "knew" everything would be ok. I had my moments of paranoia and my freak out moments but I just knew in my bones that I would hold this baby.


Both times I was completely shocked. The second time especially, I would have bet you a million dollars before more scan that things were fine. Guess I don't have much intuition!!


----------



## Allie84

Speaking of bad feelings....I have gone from elation to terror in a few short hours! This feeling really sucks.

We went to see a movie and I was crampy the whole time. I thought, well, that must be normal, but I felt crampy a lot before my MC last time as well. Anyways, after the movie I went to the bathroom and wiped brown CM!!!

I know it *can* be normal, but this can't be implantation as I've already implanted, hence the positive HPT, right? This is what happened to me last time as well. Cramps, brown CM, worse cramps, red, then horrible cramps and MC. 


I told Alex I was cramping (left out the brown CM) and he looked so scared and sad. This is why I didn't want to tell him yet. 

I really cannot enjoy this yet. Sigh. :cry:

As for gut feelings, I guess right now I don't feel either way. Last time I had a gut feeling something wasn't right, and I wasn't happy from the start, but this morning I was super happy and it's just been in the past hour I've gotten really worried.


----------



## Round2

Oh Allie, I know it's a rough roller coaster. What you are experiencing is totally nomal. Implantation bleeding can happen anytime for the first couple of weeks, I had it at 13 -15 DPO last pregnancy. Cramping is totally normal too, usually that's my first symtom.


----------



## Dazed

VGibs said:


> Ok ladies...I am writing an article about women who miscarry and need to ask everyone a question...When you miscarried did you have a gut feeling that "something" just wasn't right??? I am trying to decide a correlation with womens intuition and the effect of good thoughts on MC's and bad thoughts. For instance when I got pregnant with my son who was stillborn the entire time I felt "something" wasnt right...and the MC I had before Marie-Eve I had the same feeling. But when I got her BFP I just "knew" everything would be ok. I had my moments of paranoia and my freak out moments but I just knew in my bones that I would hold this baby.

I was trying to remain positive about mine. I read that the bleeding was normal and I wanted it to be. When it wasn't stopping that evening is when I figured it needed to be checkout.


Allie, the bleeding can occur anytime in the first tri from what I read. Try to stay calm, which I know is easier said than done. I'm praying for ya babe.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- try not to worry:hugs: i know, easier said than done. brown blood is old blood and I had it early on too after my positive test.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. What would I do without you? :hugs:

You did, Hoping? That makes me feel better. Do you have any cramping? 

The cramping I was feeling was pretty mild and it's since gone away. Now I'm just getting twingy feelings whenever I focus on my uterus. I have mild back pain. My boobs are still super duper sore, though, and I am already off food a bit. The smell of the gnocci and spinach we had for dinner made me pretty nauseaus and I only ate a bit. Is it too early for that?! :shrug: 

Hoping, what have your 'symptoms' been? 

I'm trying to remember that Cesca, Mel, Jaymes, all had blood and it turned out okay. Probably more of us but I just cannot remember at the moment. 

I'm feeling better. Gosh, being PAL kinda sucks! I'm sooooo glad I have this thread. :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Allie, I had cramping as bad as period cramps the same night I got my BFP...it's probably just some good implantation cramps for you!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Yogi. I sure hope so. :hugs: It's reassurring to hear you had cramps and are now well into 2nd tri!:)

I never thought I'd be this obsessed once I got a BFP but I've been reading online about cramps and spotting ALL day. It's probably not good!

How soon can MS start? I wonder if my nausea at dinner was legit or a fluke?


----------



## vickyd

Allie CONGRATZ BABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Ouch. I just went poking around my cervix for more brown and it's REALLY tender! Is that normal? I won't do that again. Found nothing. Hopefully no lasting damage.


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> Allie CONGRATZ BABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vicky I was just thinking of you! We're watching Bizarre Foods on TV and the yare in Greece. Eating a lot of strange things. :) 

Thanks for the congrats.

How are you?


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> Ok ladies...I am writing an article about women who miscarry and need to ask everyone a question...When you miscarried did you have a gut feeling that "something" just wasn't right??? I am trying to decide a correlation with womens intuition and the effect of good thoughts on MC's and bad thoughts. For instance when I got pregnant with my son who was stillborn the entire time I felt "something" wasnt right...and the MC I had before Marie-Eve I had the same feeling. But when I got her BFP I just "knew" everything would be ok. I had my moments of paranoia and my freak out moments but I just knew in my bones that I would hold this baby.

I knew. This is wrote in another thread with this question:

"I knew things weren't right almost from the start. Anytime I said anything about the pregnancy it was doubtful and negative things, and certainly wouldn't let myself or DH get excited.. I had looked up all the unfortunate outcomes like blighted ovum, MMC etc and was absolutely not surprised to hear I had had a MMC when we went for the ultrasound..

I had even been fighting tears at work a few days prior the the ultrasound and had posted on the First Tri group about feeling down - not over the possibility of losing the pregnancy or for myself, but for my husband as I knew he'd be more crushed (because I already had that 6th sense, but he didn't, if that makes sense)"

And just to be a downer, here's the thread I had created:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/506945-feeling-down.html


----------



## SMFirst

Allie84 said:


> Ouch. I just went poking around my cervix for more brown and it's REALLY tender! Is that normal? I won't do that again. Found nothing. Hopefully no lasting damage.

don't poke at your cervix.. silly..


----------



## Allie84

I know, I know....:dohh: I'm being super neurotic. I'm still feeling much happier than I was a few hours ago, though. Cramp free at the mo'. Hence the searching for spotting. I think I'm going to go to sleep! 

I found this in answer to my cervix question:

A non-pregnant cervix feels like a hard, unripe piece of fruit, while a pregnant cervix is more like an almost over-ripe plum. *It becomes very tender and engorged with blood, especially early on in pregnancy.*Read more: https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Where_should_the_cervix_be_in_early_pregnancy#ixzz1GXVi0SwR


----------



## grandbleu

No poking! *Allie* :haha:

and *MAJOR CONGRATULATIONS*!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

PS. I had cramping and spotting on 8, 11 and 12 dpo and also had light cramping between weeks 4-5. You sound completely normal for early pregnancy.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, I had cramping and brown cm for a good few days - its marked as 12-15dpo on my chart. I was freaking out. 

Did i have any bad feeling? Nope. I was happy as larry, didnt have a clue owt was wrong, and i was carrying an mmc round for 3 weeks before i found out.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I didn't have bad feelings the first time, but I still always said things like, "if we have this baby" instead of when.

With the second one I had a bad feeling from the get-go.


----------



## jenny25

i want to say congrats to the all new preggo buddies :D well i would like someone to have a word with pauls sperm and my eggs i would like you too sing this song 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I went crazy and added a ticker AND started a pregnancy journal. Hope I am not jinxing this!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at Jen. Seducing swimmers. Adda girl. 

and OOoooOOoo at Amy - Im only 20 odd days ahead of you. 

Feels like ive been in this panic filled state for at least a year. I have the gestation (and backside) of an elephant. 

Im off to the gestapo clinic now. I have my best acting face on.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie stop poking around! (although I can't talk, the other day I felt a bit of pain so attempted to check my cervix but it's so far up now I can't reach it! haha!!)

I'm not sure about the whole instinct thing as I feel like MCs can really really mess with your confidence with things. When I bled a bit at 7+3 (and it was bright red) for some reason I 'knew' it wasn't over, or at least I refused to believe it wasn't. And luckily as our scan showed a few days later everything was fine. But then at 28 weeks when I had reduced movement I was CONVINCED the baby had died inside me and was hysterical, but we went for monitoring and there it was kicking the belt they strap on away. 

So try not to get too set on instinct. I'm much more about positivity. I have been so positive this pregnancy because I figured it's just as devastating if you lose it as if you've expected to lose it so you may as well be positive!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie84 said:


> I'm trying to remember that Cesca, Mel, Jaymes, all had blood and it turned out okay.

Yup! I ended up going through loads of old posts the other day and I found that I had a bit of brown spotting at about 5 weeks (which honestly I can't even remember that now, which is fab!) and then I had a heavy bleed at 7 weeks which soaked through my underwear but everything was ok!


----------



## vickyd

Susan i loved your post about us being all afraid to be happy and in the end all the shit comes our way. Soooo true man.... Just because of your post ive decided to stop being so damn depressing! I will start posting pics of Hero on facebook just to prove im not afraid that by doing so something bad will happen to her! There!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie try not to worry which I know is easier said than done if you remember with this pregnancy I had a three day light to medium bleed red blood and everything and cramps that were so horrific when I found out I was pregnant I was shocked because of the blood/pain and was convinced it would end badly even my dr thought the pregnancy would end in a mc. I was sure it would be bad news again for us when I had all the blood tests to check hcg but everytime they came back they had doubled which was a shock and now look at me Im just over 16 weeks!! I spotted brown blood right up to 11 weeks all the things your experienceing are normal in pregnancy try not to worry have faith in this little one. Here for you if you need anything I remember what a state I was well sometimes still am. :hugs:

Vgibbs as far as knowing in my first pregnany no I didnt although when I look back I had an unsettled feeling when going for our 12 week scan and as soon as she started the scan I knew something was wrong in my second pregnancy it all happened so quickly I didnt have time to process I was pregnant to be honest but as soon as the bleeding started I knew I was having a mc with my third loss as soon as the red spotting started I knew something wasnt right and I knew in the week wait between scans that it was another mmc although I tried to stay hoepfully steve and I had discussed what path we would take if it was a mmc ie go for the surgery option. With this pregnancy all though I was terrified I would loss the baby at the beginning as it went on for evey positive blood test, I had a feeling that I've never had not in any of the pregnancy that somehow all was going to be ok I couldnt explained to anyone and steve I never discussed what would we would do if it went wrong I think because I believed it wouldnt although I still have my panics.

Hope all goes well Nato :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, I can't wait to see more pics of hero, Vicky!

Thanks for all of the reassurrance. When I was laying awake in the middle of the night worrying (does anyone else do that?) I was thinking of Lucy....now, she had loads of pain and blood is now 2nd tri! So we have loads of success stories on here....

I'm feeling better because even though I'm up an hour earlier than normal (and on my day off, boo) my temp still rose. I also just POAS and it's much darker than yesterday! Will post a pic. 

I'm getting much better line progression than I got before which is my biggest consolation at the moment. 

Ooh, Amy, yay. Off to journal stalk.

Good luck at the Dr. Nato.

:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks so much, Lucy. I do remember that happening, and it's really reassuring. :hugs:

I have no sign of brown or red or anything today yet but even if I get a little I'm going to try super hard not to freak out. I'm currrently waiting for the OBGYN department to call me back to see if I can get in today. Exciting!


----------



## Allie84

Here is today's test (bottom) compared with yesterday's. :) On the pregnancy test gallery they said yesterday's seemed dark for 9dpo. I'm now 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







bfp311.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pregoinnorge

lookin' good! Those are some strong lines so early!


----------



## Megg33k

Looking great, Allie!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie those lines are great :happydance: Glad my story could reassure you here if you need anything if Im not on b&b then you can contact me on facebook. 

And yes I do lay awake at night worrying about things one of the reason it takes me so long to get to sleep. I must of been exhausted today as I didnt wake up when steve left for work and he popped home at quater to 12 and I was still asleep he had to wake me up opps mind you didnt sleep great last night I figure my body must of needed it.


----------



## Round2

WOW! Those lines are freakin great for 10 DPO. Congrats Allie, this is it!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nice chart, Round2!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie84 said:


> Thanks girls. What would I do without you? :hugs:
> 
> You did, Hoping? That makes me feel better. Do you have any cramping?
> 
> Hoping, what have your 'symptoms' been?

I had some light cramping and still do. When I was spotting I had a very achy lower back. So far my symptoms have been fatigue, nausea with some dry heaving episodes, the occasional headache, sore nipples and extreme thirst which leads to me going to the bathroom every half hour:dohh:

I'm glad you are trying not to worrying especially since almost every pregnant women on this thread has had some spotting or bleeding. We all just have to take it day by day and hope for the best because negative thoughts won't help or change anything:hugs:

EDIT: just saw you posted your tests- really strong lines for 10 dpo!

Round- just had a look at your chart and it looks awesome! Have you tested today?


----------



## jenny25

great lines allie xxx


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> Susan i loved your post about us being all afraid to be happy and in the end all the shit comes our way. Soooo true man.... Just because of your post ive decided to stop being so damn depressing! I will start posting pics of Hero on facebook just to prove im not afraid that by doing so something bad will happen to her! There!

HOORAY! (And maybe a pic here too?)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone. :hugs: 

I spoke with the OBGYN clinic and they were really friendly and helpful. I went and got HCG and Progesterone drawn and they will call me with the results by 5 and put me on progesterone suppositories if need be. I'll probably worry if my progesterone is low but I think a lot of us on here are on progesterone....

I do feel good today, though. No spotting at all, just opaque CM and the occassional cramp. I think some of the 'cramps' are actually my stomach. I seem to have developed some digestive issues like heartburn and everything's a little slow moving.

Round, your chart is looking fabulous. How do you feel today?


----------



## Dazed

Glad the doc's office was friendly and seem really willing to work with you.


----------



## NatoPMT

i am getting confused by what is my uterus and what is my belly cramping too Allie. Who'd've thought identifying bits of body could be so confusing

gimme pics Vic. 

I just had a really weird call from the clinic - they wouldnt give me the prescription today so i have to keep going until at least i get it. I think a derailer secretly works there cos they seem to be on to me. 

Today, i went to the clinic and the nurse told me that the blood tests represent what&#8217;s happening in the uterus. I told her I had read that only uterine tissue tests can do that, and effectively, she told me I shouldn&#8217;t be getting any opinions from anywhere else nor speaking to other drs. 

Lawa told me she had only uterine tissue tests and no bloods at all.

They told me that i would get a call tonight with instructions, but they just phoned and asked if i was seeing anyone else 'locally' - i asked what she meant about 3 times and she meant was i being monitored by anyone else like my GP. I said i was waiting for a referral to the midwife - she then said the dr would look at my notes and i would be given treatment instructions tomorrow. I wonder if thats because they said i wasnt allowed to get second opinions. 

why is it all so weird? If my results mean i am in danger of mc - how comes i will be waiting 4 days after they come in before i am instructed for treatment? 

baaaah.


----------



## Dazed

OK Nato - I understand this clinic is like the best of the best, but I'm sorry, they are REALLY shady! I understand why they wouldn't want you to see multiple doctors for fear of any medication interferance, but this is just insane!


----------



## Allie84

Nato you said it well...it is just so weird! I can't even begin to wonder what's going on those heads of theirs. 

Does your face always give you away? I'm like that; people pretty much know what I'm thinking and tell me I'm 'an open book.' Maybe you just gave them a certain impression of hesitation or something today. Or maybe you-God forbid-asked too many questions that made you seem informed. There shouldn't be anything wrong with being informed....

Your clinic is very, very confusing. 
:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

i know - im starting to think the same Dazed

She said that everyone;s opinions differs and there is no proven answer, so i took that to mean i need to believe in him 100% because no one actually knows. 

she also told me that things had changed since my sister was treated there - i think this is because other clinics are catching up with their success rates, so they have cranked up their monitoring to squeeze the best results out of their case load.


----------



## VGibs

Thanks for all the info ladies. I will post my article when I finish it!


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Nato you said it well...it is just so weird! I can't even begin to wonder what's going on those heads of theirs.
> 
> Does your face always give you away? I'm like that; people pretty much know what I'm thinking and tell me I'm 'an open book.' Maybe you just gave them a certain impression of hesitation or something today. Or maybe you-God forbid-asked too many questions that made you seem informed. There shouldn't be anything wrong with being informed....

haha TOTALLY. i cant lie. I am brutally, ridiculously, almost autistically honest 

hmm - this is like the MI5 mission of fertility.


----------



## NatoPMT

Also, i would HAVE to see my GP because i am not giving birth in a field. I need a hospital or somert. 

why the bloody hell are they asking if i am seeing my GP, i think that was a cover question to see if i am seeing other drs. 

for fucks sake. gimme my prescription and have done with it.


----------



## SMFirst

I don't know how those doctors manage to manipulate us so that we don't even feel comfortable putting our foot down and demanding answers and explanations about our own health.. Sorry you are getting the run-around Nato :(


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, but its not like your doing IVF for it to affect their success rate. For all they know you have some other medically managed problem that you have to see them for. Are they basically saying if you are going for leg pain your not allowed to anymore? Silly silly people.


----------



## NatoPMT

They have just called again, and i feel a LOT happier. 

I dont need transfusions. yeay yeay and yeay again. 

I have to take baby aspirin in the morning, 10mg of steroid (which is a very lose dose) and inject myself with Clexane in the evening, another low dose. 

I am happy to continue with them on these meds. 

thank zappa for that.


----------



## NatoPMT

shit, i have just realised i have to inject myself.


----------



## yogi77

Hey Nato, wow that sounds like a lot of confusing stuff but that's great that you now know you don't need transfusions....

otherwise it's all over my head but just want you to know I'm here for you, thinking about you!! :hugs:

Allie your lines look fantastic!! :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls can i ask you all something i have this friend and i think she is talking bull and its annoying me x


----------



## NatoPMT

so sorry allie, i didnt coo over your lines, which deserve a good cooing over. 

They are fab. I have a 10dpo Frer which is exactly the same as yours...and my hcg's results have been really good

i have a very good feeling about this one Allie.


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> Hey girls can i ask you all something i have this friend and i think she is talking bull and its annoying me x

i have my discussion hat on


----------



## SMFirst

I've already decided that Allie and Nato are keeping these babies so I am not going to comment on the lines.. ;)

That's great you don't need transfusions Nato, and the injecting yourself should be ok..

Jenny - What's up?


----------



## Dazed

YAY NATO! I'm so happy you don't have to go through all that stuff.


----------



## Dazed

Jenny - Sorry your friend is talking alot of bull. What is it about?


----------



## NatoPMT

I actually cant believe that he hasn't ordered the transfusions. The nurses pretty much told me i would have to have them and all the immunology sites talk about them as a done deal. They should get the dr to look at the results before calling people 3 times and sending people into tailspins saying what might be needed 

whats going on with you Dazed?


----------



## jenny25

ok it maybe abit fuzzed but i will give you the bits of it and anyone can correct me if i am wrong

she said to me she has an appointment at the clinic tomorrow too see a consultant she has lost 2/3 pregnancies too she said she has had bloods done before but im not sure which ones i cant remember she was asking what will they do tomorrow so i gave her a run down on what happens at the fertility clinic and the recurrent mc clinic now she said her oh isnt going but surely he would need to go as they wont treat her on her own through the nhs 

when i went to the recurrent mc clinic paul had to come to get bloods done 

and when we went to our first appointment with the fertility clinic he had to be their and we both had to bring id to prove who we were 

so she said she is seeing a consultant but she hasnt gone through all the investigations that the fertility clinic do first before you see the consultant to discuss treatment when i said to her make sure you take id for you and scott and that they will get your guys history weigh you both take your height etc they will schedule you in for a scan to check your ovarys once that is done they will make an appointment for you to get your tubes checked at the first appointment they will also make an appointment for your oh to get his sperm tested but you know you can only make an appointment for one thing at a time ie like i had my scan then after my scan it was only then i could make an appointment for the hsc thing its only after pauls sperm thing we can then make the appointment for the consultant its just some of the stuff she saying doesnt add up you know im starting to doubt what she is saying bit like that girl that was in here xx


----------



## Allie84

I haven't read back yet but I just got my results

My HCG is 23 
My Progesterone is 17 (American units which are different somehow)

She said my progesterone was excellent and my HCG was low ('on the low end' were her words) and is retesting in two days...she did said they were okay for 10dpo

Should I be happy or sad with that result?


----------



## Dazed

I don't know what to tell you Jen. I know nothing about the NHS procedures or fertility clinics in general. Sorry I can't help.

Nato - I'm doing well. As ususal trying not to get my hopes up for this cycle, but its hard this month for some reason. I've had very positive general feelings lately (not just TTC) so I hope it all plays out.


----------



## Dazed

Alley - Start jumping for joy just because you can! Don't start doubting yet.


----------



## NatoPMT

Jenny, i havent been through the fertility specialist stuff - they wouldnt refer me at first cos im an old bag. Soooo, im looking at it from a different point of view. Why would she lie? And if she was lying to you, what would her motive be? I would assume she would be doing it (assuming she is, and we dont know shes lying) because she needs love or attention. I always feel for people who need to find love through other means because it means they are pretty unhappy with themselves. I know that people are pretty judgmental about insecurity and attention seeking, but it hurts her just as much as you feel riled by it. 

I would let her do her thing, and it cant be easy for you to be taking about this just after your recent problems, so ask her to give you some space - the truth will out..so maybe you dont need to out it for her? 

Allie...we all know its the doubling that matters. But twit twoo at your progesterone...its only 6 points off what mine was at 6.5 weeks. 

23 for 10dpo seems fine to me, not massive, but fine:

https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

earliest is 14dpo with 48, which means that you are prob not the lowest it could be and still be viable in this websites ranges

You are fine!!! We know those lines are good for 10dpo - she knows you are 10dpo right? 

Dazed, what CD are you? Positive feelings DEFO help. I am sending you more positive feelings from my head, right now.....


----------



## Allie84

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

It looks like I'm spot on for 11dpo, and I'm only 10dpo (probably) so I feel much better! Deep breath! Now to wait until Wednesday. 


Nato, I'm so glad the treatment has been decided and everyone's happy. :hugs: Are you scared to inject yourself? Can you get John to do it? 

Jenny, can she tell you the name of the clinic? It's hard to tell, I mean just going by Nato's clinic vs other ones people go to, like Mone, there's a huge variation. Does she normally lie? Sorry if you're getting bullshitted, as that is no fun!


----------



## NatoPMT

woo hoo Allie, look at this website"

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

10dpo median = 16
11dpo median = 24

You are busting it


----------



## NatoPMT

you beta me to it.


----------



## Dazed

Nato - CD25. I could be 11dpo or 7dpo just based on ovulation symptoms. My feeling is that I'm 11dpo.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> you beta me to it.

LMAO! :rofl:


Thanks anyways! :) I love that site. They wouldn't put my data into their betabase yet because I haven't heard a heartbeat. 

Dazed, yes, positive feelings are a great indicator! FX for you. When are you testing?


----------



## jenny25

well i met her on here when i fell pregnant in june 09 its like will they scan me etc but they dont do that stuff yet she always says oh lets meet up and never calls or texts unless she wants to know the answer to something in her storys their has been variations on when she lost her babies ie the stage she was at it seems to always change if you get me x


----------



## Dazed

If you are that concerned about it and irritated Jenny, than maybe you should count your losses and cut the rope? You don't really have anything to lose if you never truely met this person do you? You always have us for chatting.

Allie - If I can hold out, probably Saturday.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato how very odd with the clinic it sounds like the nurse didnt quite no the full information and hadnt spoken to the dr when she said about tranfusions or maybe your questions made them rethink things what ever the case sounds like a good outcome. Im sure you'll be alright with the injections.

Allie try not to worry it is the doubling that counts my first hcg levels came back on the low side but over 48 hours they more than doubled as Im sure yours will.


----------



## yogi77

Allie I don't know why she would say 23 is low, because it looks good to me for only 10dpo!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

*Jenny* - hmm weird.. well it doesn't sound like she's the greatest friend to begin with if she only calls when needing something (we all know people like that!) - so just take everything with a grain of salt I guess.. If it bothers you to hear what may be stories and lies (understandable) then probably best not to talk to her anymore..


Well I have something to smile about today - a friend announced she is engaged and she's the last person I was expecting that from.. (one of those people who are so untraditional in every other way) I am truly truly happy for them and it makes me happy to feel that way too! (rather than lately saying congrats to pregnant real-life friends but secretly being envious)


----------



## jenny25

yeah i know i just felt abit fuzzed you know i know i haven at met her but cause i went through a loss with her we had that bond you know but i guess you guys are right i have always found it hard to "fit in" places sometimes i find it hard here:( but you guys are right im just being silly its one of those days aarron is going in for his tonsils out next monday my head is just abit blah lol xx


----------



## Allie84

yogi77 said:


> Allie I don't know why she would say 23 is low, because it looks good to me for only 10dpo!!! :happydance::happydance:

:) Well, what she actually said was "Your HCG is on the low end, but fine for 10 dpo." I guess all I hear is the word *low* and not the word *fine* :haha: I was wanting to hear "We've never seen such numbers, you're amazingly, perfectly pregnant! HCG in the hundreds!" LOL

Thanks again everyone. I feel better about it after looking at charts and hearing from you. :hugs: 

Jenny, she doesn't sound very honest and it's probably not worth it. As others have said, we are always here for you!


----------



## NatoPMT

Im glad that didnt go unnoticed allie, i have been giggling to meself ever since i wrote it. Thats good that those values are viable values too - you are right on target. 

Luce, i wondered that too, I wonder if my incessant questioning made a difference. Bit weird though, the way things are done is not what i was expecting at all. 

I have to be brave about the injections, if its necessary, its gotta be done. I wouldget John to do them but i dont think i want to reveal whats going on under my jumper, and he faints like a girl at the drop of a hat

Dazed, i hope its your month - i will cross eyes fingers and toes for saturday


----------



## NatoPMT

Jenny, sorry youre feeling a bit weirdy. This is the best thread anyway. Just stay in here. If shes not a real lifer, then i dont believe its worth it either. 

S&M - yeay!!! I think you are starting to get to that time where things in general feel less bleak, you have been in recovery. Lovely news about your friend. Will it be an unconventional wedding? With owls, for example. 

Hi bear x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay just had to pop in and say a massive CONGRATULATIONS to Allie, soooooo happy for you hunny, such amazing news, well done.

Now get a journal please so I don't miss any of your posts.xxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

SM, that is great news about your friend! Sometimes love just gets you when you least expect it. 

I'm trying to nap but I'm not sleepy. And I got the worst night's sleep last night! I'm still too tired to do anything productive, though.

edit: Thank you so much, Sassy!! :hugs: I know, I pretty much use this thread as my journal and that's not what it's for.....:dohh: I think I'll go make one!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes please do so I can follow you.xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Allie - She said your HCG was "on the low side" because anything under 25 is considered "borderline pregnant"... but that's only because you got it checked so early. Most people don't find out they're pregnant until quite a while after 10dpo. So, they don't have tons of data on "proper" HCG levels for that early. Its perfect or better than perfect for 10dpo though. So, don't fret, honey! Seeing it rise is far more important than the initial number anyway! :hugs:

Nato - I'm glad they got it all worked out for you. I didn't like the sound of it after their first call, but the second call sounded much better! You'll do fine injecting yourself. Is it a subcutaneous injection (in the tummy)? If so, I'd happily take a video of my Lupron shot on Wednesday morning to make you feel less alone in it! They're super easy! I promise! :hugs:

Jenny - It always bothers me when people seem like they may be making up losses... and I'm assuming that's your concern since she can't keep straight how far along she was each time? I know that my first and second get confusing because I was 10 and 11 weeks when I found out, but the growth had stopped so much earlier... So, I forget sometimes which one was discovered at 10 weeks and which one was discovered at 11 weeks. But, I assume that she's a lot further off on her dates than something simple like that? If you really doubt her honesty, I'd just cut my losses and drop her. I don't know much of anything about the NHS system and how it works... So, I can't advise on that. I know that my husband hardly ever has to be at my fertility clinic appointments... but he goes anyway. He's really only needed to be seen a handful of times. In fact, he had 1 blood draw, and the other times I could have dropped off his sperm samples myself without him. I thought that was odd that he didn't need to prove who he was with the samples. They took my word for it! :wacko:


----------



## pregoinnorge

YAy for good test results! I wish the did that here....

I just got done googling laptop heat and miscarriages. Seriously, I need to block google on my computer.


----------



## NatoPMT

Put your laptop on a cushion so it doesnt heat you up Amy. Thats the sort of thing i panic about

Megg: I was going to leave you are message to ask for the link to your video again, but wasnt sure how you'd be feeling as it was for baby ixxy - if you could post a lupron video, that would be great. She told me on the phone what to do and i started swearing and flapping - its below the belly button, she said it would sting and probably bruise. Im scared!!! Im _such_ a wimp - video would be a MASSIVE help x


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Put your laptop on a cushion so it doesnt heat you up Amy. Thats the sort of thing i panic about
> 
> Megg: I was going to leave you are message to ask for the link to your video again, but wasnt sure how you'd be feeling as it was for baby ixxy - if you could post a lupron video, that would be great. She told me on the phone what to do and i started swearing and flapping - its below the belly button, she said it would sting and probably bruise. Im scared!!! Im _such_ a wimp - video would be a MASSIVE help x

I don't mind... Injections are injections! This is the one with the subcutaneous injections... but I'll do a Lupron one on Wednesday morning. This one is a bit convoluted compared to what you're going to be doing. The Lupron is more in line with what you'll have to do... and much easier than what I'm doing in this video. Again (as I say every time I link this video), pardon my fat... My husband seemed to think that was the very best area to focus the damn camera... who doesn't want their gut on YouTube, right? LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NxjMsZTgA4


----------



## Allie84

I've thought of the laptop thing, too. I rest my laptop down towards my knees or if I'm in bed, bunch up blankets under it. It still does warm up that 'area', though. I like the cushion idea.

Thanks for the info, Megg. :) 

Aren't pregnancy tests only able to detect HCG over 20? Those FRERs are _sensitive_ as I got a BFP yesterday.

Nato, you can do it!!! Megg will know more but I bet it will become 2nd nature. It is with our diabetic student, in fact, he doesn't even look!


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> S&M - yeay!!! I think you are starting to get to that time where things in general feel less bleak, you have been in recovery. Lovely news about your friend. Will it be an unconventional wedding? With owls, for example.

Thanks - I've been feeling good lately.. I was chatting with my sister on FB this morning, and scrolling at the same time and saw, lo and behold, another pregnancy announcement from an acquaintance. But I even commented to my sister that I didn't have any negative reaction to it at all, which is good (and I do feel happy for that friend so that's good)

But actually weird that you randomly asked about owls because that's what my sister and I were discussing - she is doing an owl themed nursery for her baby and now has a cute owl picture as her FB profile pic...

And my friend's wedding will definitely be unconventional..ahem... It's actually a lesbian couple :) but they are so alike in personality and both quirky.. it will be interesting.. I couldn't resist asking who proposed :)

PS - The "beta" pun was very clever :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Beta me to it!!!! HAHAHA!!!! Amazing. :haha:

Allie as long as it's above 1 that's fine, especially at only 10dpo. I still can't believe those lines for that early.

I'm in a dilemma girls. It's mother's day on the 3rd April so I was buying my grandma a card and decided to get my mum a card to send from the baby. I thought it would be cute, but my husband said he thought it was weird to give a card from a baby not born yet. He just meant it a bit weird, but of course now in my madness disco brain i've turned it into i'm tempting fate and will lose the baby now :cry: What would you do? Bearing in mind i'll be nearly 37 weeks on mother's day, and was actually thinking my OH would buy me a card from the baby but I'm guessing that thought wouldn't even enter his head.


----------



## SMFirst

so, I just solved a small conundrum for myself:

I had a craving for cheese just now at work, so I went out and bought a small brick of some very yummy goat's cheese. I opened the package then realized I had no way of rewrapping it to take it home.

Solution to problem: Eat the whole thing... :haha: 
I don't regret it... at the moment!

I also bought some brie as I'm being positive that I will be in a position soon that I won't be able to eat it for several months :)


----------



## SMFirst

cesca - sorry I'm going on about cheese and you have a valid question :)

I think your idea is cute. It is not tempting fate at this point. It would also be very nice to get a mothers day card from your husband/baby but yeah, men don't think like that at all...

But I guess it would probably be best to have your DH to be comfortable for the card thing otherwise it won't be very fun..


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, I don't think it's weird at all! And it's definitely not temping fate, so don't worry about that. Men just don't think of these things....maybe it's harder for them to realize it's actually a baby in there already when they can't have the direct connection we have. I can understand where his lack of understanding would make you feel bad. :hugs: And as for Mother's Day, you are very much a mummy already and hopefully someone gets you at least a mum-to-be card. Maybe your mum will think of it.

SM haha! I'm glad you enjoyed the cheese, and solved the problem. :)


I have another question....TMI but how common is a bad tummy in early pregnancy? I thought I just had constipation but now I seem to have the other extreme and it freaks me out because that's what happened before my MC. I'm hoping that it's just a normal thing to happen and not related to MCs?


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I'm glad they came up with a treatment program that you are happy with. With my 3rd and 4th pregnancy I had to do daily injections with Lovenox and it wasn't all that bad. I had to inject around my tummy and it really helped me to ice the section first:thumbup: After a while it became routine and I barely noticed them.

Jenny- I'm sorry but I don't know much about NHS guidelines.

Allie- I think your numbers look great for 10dpo:thumbup: I think a bad tummy is farely common in early pregnancy. I've had an upset tummy on and off for that past week or two. today I even threw up twice because of it.

Cesca- I don't think you are tempting fate either:hugs: It was a cute idea. Guys don't think like us. They generally don't think of themselves as a parent until the baby is actually born where as women already form that bond carrying their LO for 9 months so I can see why he would think it was weird. You have nothing to worry about:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Allie - No worries there girl. I had a "runny tummy" too. Then it seems to get blocked up tight for the rest of your pregnancy so enjoy it now haha


----------



## yogi77

Allie I had that problem a few times early on too and worried just like you.

Now it's the complete opposite :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, do you think yours is MS starting or is it more of an upset stomach? 

Thanks Hoping, Yogi and Virginia. :hugs:

I know it's stupid but I was feeling happy that stuff I had with my MC I wasn't having with this one-I like thinking this one is 'different' and was actually happy I was constipated! Then when I all of a sudden, uh, wasn't constipated, I was like OH NO...


----------



## VGibs

Yuck jenny....if your gut says shes fibbing then its probably so...ditch the witch. Life is too short to put up with that garbage!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- It may be MS because I feel sick without the loose bowels but who knows. I feel queasy on and off all day but it wasn't until the past few days that I started dry heaving and throwing up a little. Every morning when I brush my teeth I have to stand over the toilet because it makes me dry heave so much.


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - I think everyone's M/S is a little different but mine is aversions to certain foods and drinks and smells. Also an all day tummy ache (like dull ache) sometimes better sometimes worse. HTH


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys i will take a step back from her when she "was pregnant" the last time she asked me if i still had my doppler ( i gave one i bought ages ago to my friend clare and i hired a hibebe from the net) you know she said it was for a friend she couldnt even be honest with me i hate that , i have a friend suz who is also running through the fertility clinic i met her through pauls friends when i moved down here so i have a real life friend who is having as much problems as us and its like she can be honest with me and vice versa ya know so i hoped that she would turn into a proper real life friend never mind blah blah

well i have a stinking stye on my eye and it bloody well hurts i forgot to say i got my hair done :D i will show you some pics  so i look like a puff fish with this eye hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-14 18.09.45.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Allie84

sorry about your stye Jenny, but your hair looks great!! :)

My pregnancy test today (11 dpo) isn't any darker than yesterdays? Right now it looks exactly the same but shouldn't it be 50% darker to reflect a 50% rise in HCG...let's see, it was 23 yesterday so it should be 34 today so it can be 46 tomorrow....maybe it's just because the line hasn't dried like yesterdays'. 

I feel really good today, though. No cramps today, stomach or otherwise, and made it through yesterday with no brown spotting. :happydance: 

Round, did you test today?

How is everyone?


----------



## Round2

Didn't need to test, got an AF today. I'm relieved actually, I've never had an LP this long before and the BFN limbo was turning me into a crazy woman. I'm okay, I've decided that I AM getting pregnant this cycle. DH and I had a long talk, and we've decided that we will commit to having sex everyday starting at CD8. Now I'm debatting whether I should get a CBFM? 

Allie, don't worry, I've got every test from my last pregnancy. I POAS until around 5.5 weeks. Sometimes it took a few days for my tests to get darker. There are so many reasons why it might not be darker (diluted urine, amout of dye in the test etc..etc..), the important thing is that there is a line.

Okay, my brain is all foggy from this stupid head cold. Can't remember anything else that I read....need to go back.


----------



## Megg33k

No, Allie... Not all tests have the same amount of dye. You can't tell anything by testing every day sometimes. Just breathe deep and try to step away from the tests!


----------



## jenny25

allie step away from the tests hunny like megg said not every test is the same you will just worry yourself silly 

ps thank you xxx


----------



## Allie84

Even if they are FRERs they have different dye?

Yes, if I think of it logically, they are not designed to show you 'how' pregnant you are...and maybe when I'm home from work and it has dried it will look darker.

Thanks girls! I'm so sorry to be such a paranoid nuisance...and I'm only 11 dpo.

You guys are right about first tri, though....they are already talking about birth plans and I'm sitting here convincing myself I'm pregnant!


----------



## VGibs

Allie - I had almost a week where my tests didnt get any darker...all with FRER. I was freaking out but it was that week when my HCG's came back almost tripling with every draw...they thought I had twins and the nurse told me that when levels are getting that high that the tests stay the same darkness because they cant process that amount of HCG


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, even with the same brand of test... even out of the same box... dye quantity isn't always consistent. And, its hard to visually tell the difference between 50 and 70 or whatever it should be. Your urine concentration also isn't a constant. I wish there were some things that never changed, but there aren't.


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- cute haircut:thumbup: Sorry about the stye... I hate those things! It does sound like your friend is being a bit shady. Good for you for taking a step back from her.

Allie- During week 4 my tests were like that so I just stopped testing because it was giving me too much anxiety.

Round- yay for a long LP:thumbup: FX for this cycle!


----------



## jenny25

she text me earlier asking what clomid is and i explained what it is what the use is for she is like her friend got that at her first appointment im like cringing breathes she doesnt have pcos any hormone imbalance ovulates every month and has av 28-30 day cycles doctors dont just give them out unless their is a problem nevermind walking away 

here is a better pic in colour of the hair do ha ha
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-14 18.09.45.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Megg33k

Love the hair, Jenny! You're friend is starting to also bother me now! Jeez!


----------



## jenny25

well i have managed to find some of the stuff she has said on here and on fb as it will take too long and i quote 


Spoiler



> 15/03/2011
> 
> hey all of you ive missed you all.
> 
> finally found the strengh To come back and start a fresh.
> 
> So 3 mcs later all around 13-15 weeks I finally have my hospital appointment figure out what we do from here!!
> 
> Does anyone know what will happen tomo as im very worried and anxious about it all any advice would be welcomed.
> 
> I hope you will all welcome me back xx big love H XXX
> 
> H Miscarriage & Pregnancy Loss
> i have lost 3 babiies at over 13 weeks i have a hospital app a week tuesday with a fertility specalist my cycles have returned every time back to 32 days etc what will they do so im at least a bit prepared?
> 06 March at 09:48 · Like ·
> 
> jan 24th
> i mc at 12 weeks on 19dec 10 had af 20th jan heavy first 2 days then 3 died down now nothing is that normal does anyone know?
> 
> 
> journal link https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/450036-hayleys-journal-wishing-star.html



their are dates on some of the stuff but its totally bugging me argh


thank you megg xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Well... "at 12 weeks" and "all over 13 weeks" is very different, isn't it? Hmm... I don't like that at all.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks again.

Virginia, my lines are stil light so I know it's not too much hcg...I wish!

I do feel much better though.

Jenny, your "friend" seems like an idiot.....(no offense, but I would defniitely not let her affect you)

I'm at work and the kids are driving me batty today. I feel like crap! How early can nausea kick in? I'm nauseaus but it seems too early.


----------



## Megg33k

Nausea can happen at any time. If its happening, its not too early!


----------



## Dazed

Jenny - I think by now I could cut the cord. I personally can't stand it when people start changing their stories.

You know she actually copied Meggs thread idea, TTC after loss? That actually kinda bothered me.


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Jenny - I think by now I could cut the cord. I personally can't stand it when people start changing their stories.
> 
> You know she actually copied Meggs thread idea, TTC after loss? That actually kinda bothered me.

Is SHE the one who did it? I wasn't fond of that!


----------



## jenny25

i can tell you when we were both pregnant in june 09 she was roughly 1 week 3 days ahead of me i was supposed to be 8 weeks pregnant but was measuring 6 weeks and mc 6+4 she was just over 7 weeks and she mc at that time cause it happened to her the week before i did and that was her first loss so it all doesnt add up urgh 

defo cutting cords i have no time for liars and that when it comes to that its hard enough i have delt with a friend who lied and said she lost a baby like i did with baby paul then she had the cheek to say her and my ex were pauls father urgh xx


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- it definitely doesn't seem to add up. I didn't know she was the one who copied Megg's thread either. She seems a bit off

I wanted to share a picture of my cat, Niko. We just had her groomed and gave her a mohawk:haha: Its not the best pic but you get the idea
 



Attached Files:







New Image.JPG
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jenny25

megg i didnt know that god sorry hun :( 

omg your cat is the most cutest thing awwww xx


----------



## Dazed

I wasn't happy either Megg. 
Here is the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/498830-ttc-after-loss-2011-bfp.html

Love the mohawk Hoping!


----------



## Dazed

I must add though Megg - She doesn't keep it up like you do. I much prefer yours!


----------



## Allie84

Really cute cat, Hoping! Awwww, I love him!


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping - that's such a cute kitty mohawk - if you have more pics send them through!

About the thread thing - I've seen LOTS of replicate threads on this site, so I don't really think you can say she outright copied the idea.. (I do think it's silly to start a new thread when there's already a similar one though)

I've actually questioned the pregnancy dates of a friend of mine (currently expecting in July) - at one point she was 2 weeks ahead of me, then it was 3 weeks, then all of a sudden she was 20weeks along, and once we were out together and she was asked when her LMP was and she acted really weird like she didn't want to say (maybe cuz the dates wouldn't add up I don't know) - Why do people do these things?? I think sometimes one little fib ends up snowballing into a web of lies!


----------



## Sparkly

Hi Girls - lots to catch up on

Allie - :happydance: yey for your hgc and progesterone test....brill results!

Jenny - Drop her like she's hot, it doesn't matter that you've never met her in RL, it's always gonna bug you that she's lying. As for the NHS clinic stuff, I have no idea, the only FS I have ever seen was private.

Sorry I read so much, I can't remember anymore.

AFM - Well today is the anniversary of my loss, and I'm feeling okay. We went to Chester and visited the Cathedral. I lit a candle for my Angel, and then another for all of yours, I'll attach the piccies. I had a little cry during a small service there which felt right.
 



Attached Files:







Chester Cathedral.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 26









Chester Cathedral 2.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly - remembering your bean. XxxxxxXXXxxxx lots of love to you

Thanks for the video Megg. I will be watching it through my fingers, The drugs are being dropped off at 6.30pm, the countdown is on

Hoping, brilliant tip about the ice, the clinic didnt tell me that. Haa LOVE the cathawk

S&M - i LOVE owls. I would extra love an owl themed nursery. Pics yet? 

Please enjoy the beta joke, i will never come up with one like that again. 

Cecsa, nothing you do cards-wise will impact the baby, you enjoy yaself 

hahah at enjoying poos while you can. 

bleupers, are you eating properly yet? or still on the white diet?

Jenny, twit twoo at your do 

Allie - thats great, even though cramping seems normal with the number of us that have it, its better when it goes away so you can relax a bit. The Frers, i rotated the days i did each brand of test, so every 3rd day i did a frer, so then i had a few days gap to let them change. I shouldnt be encouraging you should i. Dilute wee makes a huge difference anyway. 

Round, i will be trying to hug you if you arent careful. Sorry she turned up, but let me just stand back and admire your LP again. YES this is your month now. 

Jenny's friend is a bnb'er, do you think we should we be discussing her? Is that within etiquette? if it is, please feel free to ignore me. 

However, i would hate new people to the thread to think we normally discuss people like this. I understand the dates thing, but what's wrong with her starting a thread? am i being dim here? I started the thread where me, sparkly, cazza and hearty named ourselves disco testers and now we post on megg's thread ? don't we all start our own threads?


----------



## Dazed

No Nato - there is nothing wrong with starting new threads, and your right it is out of context to the issue. I just feel that that the TTC after loss thread Megg started was always ontop it seemed and anyone is welcome so it seemed redundant.
As for Derail and Disco Testers... thats a different scenario.


----------



## NatoPMT

She can start whatever thread she wants. There's 279 pages on her thread, so its not redundant to those posters. Anyway, as i don't personally want to discuss her, i shall stalk off, swishing my pony tail in protest. I don't like it when we sound bitchy, cos we aint.


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> She can start whatever thread she wants. There's 279 pages on her thread, so its not redundant to those posters. Anyway, as i don't personally want to discuss her, i shall stalk off, swishing my pony tail in protest. I don't like it when we sound bitchy, cos we aint.

*'LIKE'*



(not the swishing off bit.......the not bitchy bit)....don't you swish that pony tail at us lady!! :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

i like swishing my ponytail in protest. Its the contemporary version of Pankhursts rail chaining <nods>


----------



## SMFirst

I agree Nato - ok as of NOW we are not bitchy...

PS - Jenny I forgot to say I love your hairstyle - I tried to get my hair cut like that recently actually but did not do a good enough job explaining and am left with my current haircut.. (my profile pic is from last June)

(and now I don't even have a ponytail to swish :( )

Nato - the owl nursery is just being painted so it will be a while for pics yet but I will post when I get some..

Round - glad you are feeling positive regardless. Your cycle looks good so fingers crossed for this cycle! 

Sparkly - :hugs: Glad you did what was right for you today..


----------



## NatoPMT

I would love to see the owl nursery pics when its done. I think if everything goes ok, i might copy that idea.

why do i like owls so much? i think its just the sound of the word. oooowl. Owwwwl. 

ow ow oooooowl. 

etc

Round doesnt have a ponytail to swish either.


----------



## LucyJ

Jen the hair looks great I think your right to walk away if you feel uncomfortable with her I really hope noone would lie about suffering a mc but it does sound a bit odd.

Sparkly I think that is lovely lighting the candle. Remembering your angel baby today :hugs:

Allie dont worry about the line not getting any darker as the girls have said it doesnt mean anything the lines there and thats the important thing I tested every other day when do you have your next blood test?

I think I missed the talked about owl nurseries I love owls I got to hold one a couple years ago have a pic somewhere of me with the owl who was lovely and so so soft. 

Nato I agree we're not a bitchy bunch at all. 

Hoping love the picture of your cat so cute.

AFM: well what a day I have had things just havnt been going right to day overslept so was on a backfooter straight away Ive been refferred to see a dermatologist as my skin is such a nightmare at the mo (seriously dry and with eczema its better than it has been but still getting me down have run out of things to try so my dr has referred me) so tried to make one but they couldnt fit me in till may then they said they had one in april but there system was playing up so she said she call me back never recieved a call or at least thought I hadnt but had for some reason the phone didnt ring went through to answer machine she couldnt book me on the 7th April so has booked me in on the 15th April at 11:30am which is the same day as my 20 week scan (which is at 11am) so tried to call them back but couldnt get through ahhh then realised I was meant to pay a chq in for steve had to be in by 3pm managed to get into town and paid it in at 2:56pm phew did some shopping got home unlocked my front door but the door wouldnt open it had got stuck couldnt get through to steve so sat on our doorstep for half an hour then tried him again had another half hour to wait before steve would be home but my very kind neighbour who had just arrived home took pity on me and invitetd me in for a cuppa untill he got home had a really lovely chat with her so that was nice so the day did pick up, although havnt got done have as many things I was meant to do. I am now back in the house and steve has managed to fix the lock what a relief!!


----------



## jenny25

you know i dont mean to be bitchy im not bringing up about the thread its the fact that what this girl is saying has made me really doubt what she has said to me in the last 2 years ish is true i mean i have told really personal stuff and id hate to be made a mug off esp when i have had a shit time and i dont want her to take advantage of that x


----------



## Round2

Quick (non bitchy) question? I'm on CD1, I want to buy a CBFM, do I have to get it today or tomorrow? I know that I don't have to pee on sticks till CD6 or something, can I get it on CD5 and tell it to start my cycle 5 days ago? I have absolutely no time to go shopping this week!!


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry girls. I'm coming off as a B*tch, I'm really not.:pop: I'm going back into my closet now.:argh:


----------



## LucyJ

Round forgot to say sorry the :witch: got you! You sound very positive heres to this month being your month.

Nato Ive got this gorgeous owl wall hanging that was made for have had it since I was little its going to go in the babys room eventually. They are beautiful creatures. S&M would love to see pics as well when its ready.


----------



## SMFirst

Here's a cute owl pic for today:
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i361/bluescf33/owl.jpg


is there an easy way to attach an image rather that linking from a site?


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, that sounds like the sort of day Frank Spencer would have. Glad you are inside safe and sound with your slippers on. I have a brilliant book about diet and ailments, the stuff to help eczema is quite hardcore though but i can scan it and email it to you if you send me your email address if that might be of interest

Jen, i understand youre fed up with her. I think we have to be careful cos she posts on the same site and she's been identified. If theres stuff she has said, then maybe ask her about it? Im trying to do this new thing, where I am honest with people about how I feel, so my advice would be to talk to her and give her the chance to explain, or explain to her that you dont want to be mates anymore. Or just run off screaming, as a 3rd option.


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy let me know that the pics weren't clickable, so I'll attach them again.

My version of ponytail swishing, is to flick my hair over my shoulders and turn my back.....as it's very long...it can hit you in the eye if you piss me off :haha:
 



Attached Files:







196413_10150113459171172_596751171_6705344_1232479_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6









200097_10150113459926172_596751171_6705349_2530427_n.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> Quick (non bitchy) question?

nope. not interested then. 

(sorry petal, never used one)

Dazed, we know youre not. none of us are. Get to bed. 

owl pictures!!! my favourite. 

I saw a real barn owl sat on a fence in Wrea Green a few years ago. I was very excited


----------



## SMFirst

no ones really being bitchy, don't worry..

Lucy - your post made me laugh - with no periods in the paragraph made the excitement of your day feel so real :)

Sparkly how do you attach those images like that?


----------



## NatoPMT

S&M, in the reply box, theres a button underneath that says 'go advanced', press that... then there is a paperclip where the bold / italic / fonts etc are above the text window. Press that and then press 'choose file' to upload your photo


----------



## SMFirst

let's see if this works.. cute frog comin atcha:

ok now I got it (thanks Nato) - so much easier this way..


----------



## SMFirst

this time:
 



Attached Files:







frog.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## VGibs

Gaynor - Beaut pics babe....I lit a candle for you as well ok? 

Nato - Geez being so honest makes you sound like a bitch! LOL Soooo kidding I thought it was a funny joke....ignore me if Im wrong. haha

Jenny - I think you look ab fab dahling with your haircut! I cant even see your stye....thats one of those things on yer eye right? A Canadian myth is you get a stye when you pee on the roadside...hehehe


----------



## VGibs

EEK a frog! haha I cant look at frogs the same way after seeing An Idiot Abroad....funniest damn show ever!


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I wish I could go to bed. Its only 2:30pm, I'm still at work and I have a Dentist appt at 4pm. Don't think the boss would like that.


----------



## jenny25

i actually have a weird left eye that sometimes they turn in stigmatizim i think its called i wear glasses now cause im short sighted *sighs* pmsl i just love funky styles 

well i guess im going to take a step back and let her get on and leave it at that but i will be careful what i say from now on x


----------



## LucyJ

Nato my email address is [email protected] any information would be greatly apprecited I feel like Ive tried everything my dr keeps wanting me to have steriods creams but Im a bit nervous about them she says there fine in pregnancy but used them in my previous pregnancy and I know in my rational mind that they didnt cause me to lose my babies but still I cant shake the nerves of using them. Also made the mistake of googling and there so many people saying dont use them I got scared. Its my face that is the worse its so dry doesnt matter how much I drink either also think Im lossing my eyebrows due to the dryness :cry: I dont think it looks as bad to everyone else as it does to me but is making me really self conscious.

It has been a very frank spencer day but now curled up on the sofa munching my way throught the contents of my kitchen while deciding what to have for tea.


----------



## Dazed

Coming out of my closet for a second...

Lucy - Cortizone10 makes an eczema cream that works fairly well. Also I read on yahoo to make a paste with fine milled oatmeal and leave it on the skin for 15 minutes. Or you can take a bath in it. I also read drinking goats milk helps.
The one thing my doc told me was not to take too hot of showers, make them quik, dab yourself dry and apply and alcohol free loton after each bath/shower. Alcohol drys your skin out. Eucerin make a body wash specifically for eczema that works well. 
I've looked and tried a variety of products to help mine.


----------



## Round2

Round2 said:


> Quick (non bitchy) question? I'm on CD1, I want to buy a CBFM, do I have to get it today or tomorrow? I know that I don't have to pee on sticks till CD6 or something, can I get it on CD5 and tell it to start my cycle 5 days ago? I have absolutely no time to go shopping this week!!

Never mind, Megg answered my question in my journal awhile ago. Think the cold medicine is making me extra stupid today. Looks like I can set it as late as CD5. Phew, my week is seriously crazy busy.

SM, I must have missed the owl conversation, but I'm anxious to see the pics of your room.

Lucy, your day sounds awfully busy. Glad you're at home and can rest now.

Sparkly, that's a lovely way to remember your angel. My loss date is next week, I need to find something special to do that day too. 

Jenny, your hair looks way cuter than my new haircut. I'd take a picture, but I already look like a Q-Tip. I finally washed my hair so it's back to being curly and frizzy.

Nato, I like the new honest you....but I didn't think it's all that new!

Okay, need to muster some energy and do some work now. Need to also stop researching monitors and magical ways to get pregant.


----------



## Allie84

Round, no you don't need to get a CBFM until CD5. That's the latest you can set the date to (but for me, with long cycles, I fibbed to it and didn't turn it on until CD8 or 9). If I were further along I would send you mine. Maybe I'll send you the sticks?

Oops, gotta go, will reply properly to everyone later


----------



## Sparkly

Virginia - Thank you so much honey, that's really kind, you made me tear up again XX

Round - I was unsure what I wanted to do today too....if you're anything like me, you'll change your mind whilst you're driving somewhere else!

SMF - I see Lucy already answered your question :flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

shhhhhhit. 

drama queen time. injections have arrived.


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Quick (non bitchy) question? I'm on CD1, I want to buy a CBFM, do I have to get it today or tomorrow? I know that I don't have to pee on sticks till CD6 or something, can I get it on CD5 and tell it to start my cycle 5 days ago? I have absolutely no time to go shopping this week!!
> 
> Never mind, Megg answered my question in my journal awhile ago. Think the cold medicine is making me extra stupid today. Looks like I can set it as late as CD5. Phew, my week is seriously crazy busy.
> 
> SM, I must have missed the owl conversation, but I'm anxious to see the pics of your room.
> 
> Lucy, your day sounds awfully busy. Glad you're at home and can rest now.
> 
> Sparkly, that's a lovely way to remember your angel. My loss date is next week, I need to find something special to do that day too.
> 
> Jenny, your hair looks way cuter than my new haircut. I'd take a picture, but I already look like a Q-Tip. I finally washed my hair so it's back to being curly and frizzy.
> 
> Nato, I like the new honest you....but I didn't think it's all that new!
> 
> Okay, need to muster some energy and do some work now. Need to also stop researching monitors and magical ways to get pregant.Click to expand...

I'm having an early lunch just to avoid work today..!

I've had the Q-tip look many times :)

And the owl room is actually my sister's nursery (but not ready yet).. 

We don't have a solid plan for ours (when the time comes) - we've only painted our spare room (green, which is also the color my sister is using) and I bought a few small wall hangings.. I think we'll actually do a farm animal/ Noah's ark type theme..


----------



## NatoPMT

right. watched meggs motivational video (i dont even want to look at my own gut, let alone video it so sympathise)

going in. 

(magical ways to get pregnant include tucking a rose quartz into your pj waistband, thats what worked for me. Bleu has all the magic leprechaun tips)


----------



## Round2

Allie84 said:


> Round, no you don't need to get a CBFM until CD5. That's the latest you can set the date to (but for me, with long cycles, I fibbed to it and didn't turn it on until CD8 or 9). If I were further along I would send you mine. Maybe I'll send you the sticks?

Awee....that's so sweet Allie. Thanks! I'll let you know if I need them, if I can get to Costco, there's a monitor that includes one package of sticks. Hopefully I won't need more than that!!

Rose quartz eh? Hmmm....I'm willing to try anything!

SM, green is a great color. I painted most of my old house a sage green. I looked really nice with dark wood.

Sparkly, hopefully I find something to do that day, but I have a feeling I'll probably spend it at work, crying!


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy - Cortizone10 makes an eczema cream that works fairly well. Also I read on yahoo to make a paste with fine milled oatmeal and leave it on the skin for 15 minutes. Or you can take a bath in it. I also read drinking goats milk helps.
> The one thing my doc told me was not to take too hot of showers, make them quik, dab yourself dry and apply and alcohol free loton after each bath/shower. Alcohol drys your skin out. Eucerin make a body wash specifically for eczema that works well.
> I've looked and tried a variety of products to help mine.

Thanks dazed I use oilatum cream wash in the shower. Ive been trying aveeno and have epaderm from the dr. Not heard of cortizone10 do you have to get in on prescription? May try drinking some goats milk and the oatmeal paste Ive heard oats are good so worth a try. Thank you. I was hoping as I hit the 2nd tri it would get better.


----------



## Allie84

Hello ladies,

Sparkly, I'm so very sorry for the anniversary of your loss. :hugs: I think that church looks just lovely and I think it's wonderful you lit a candle...thank you for doing on our behalf, as well. :hugs: 

Lucy, that sounds like quite the day. I'm gald you have a nice neighbor, and so sorry your skin is acting up! :hugs:

Nato, how are the injections going? I know you can do it! :hugs:Thanks for the tip, switching tests to only do the same every three days :haha: Good point about this other BnBer. 

Dazed, please come out of the closet! 

I'm about to attach a phone pic of my three tests. I cam home praying the third had dried to look darker, and I suppose it almost imperceptively has...but I need opinions.

edit: okay, here it is, get your squinty eyes out to tell me if the bottom one is darkest...what's with the HUGE change from 9dpo to 10, but small if any change from 10 to 11? If you think it's lighter, I can take it, it's better to know! I did hold my pee all night long just like the night before.
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## pregoinnorge

hey girls! you all were chatty tonight:) 


I'm having some sharp cramping on and off this evening. Please tell the ho bag to stay away tomorrow so that I can be officially LATE!


----------



## pregoinnorge

sparkly...i saw the picture on facebook, but now I saw it here too and realized the significance. I hope you're doing ok honey. What a lovely sentiment!


----------



## Dazed

Its not a prescription cream. I just looked at Boots and it doesn't seem like you have Cortizone products. Anyways, its just a hydrocortozone produce with extra moisturizers in it. If you can find it, its Cortizone10 for eczema. If not, try rubbing vitamin E oil on your skin, that might help. I haven't tried the goats milk, but I also don't know where to get it.
Just avoid any products with alcohol in it, like I said it will dry out your skin.


----------



## Dazed

HEY HO BAG.... STAY AWAY FROM PREGO!!!! :dust:

Allie - I'm here... well mostly. Half my face is numb from having fillings done at the dentist.


----------



## Allie84

pregoinnorge said:


> hey girls! you all were chatty tonight:)
> 
> 
> I'm having some sharp cramping on and off this evening. Please tell the ho bag to stay away tomorrow so that I can be officially LATE!

Ho bag, stay away!!!! :hugs:

I've been getting the sharp cramping off and on today too. It's like sharp twinges now and then, a few seconds each, switching sides, so maybe from the ovaries?


----------



## Allie84

Oh, no Dazed! How many fillings did you get? I am off to the dentist next month, eeek, I hate it soooooooooo much!! Try not to drool. 
:)

Okay, I added my tests but the pic is my post on the previous page...


----------



## jenny25

i think your last test looks darker from the one previous darling xxx


----------



## Round2

Allie, it looks slightly darker to me. Definately looks good.

Have you ever googled BFP FRER Progression? You'll see lots of progressions where the test will be the same color for a few days. I think it's the comparison from week to week that is important, not day to day.


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly- that was so sweet of your to light a candle for all of us. Sorry about the anniversary of your loss:hugs:

Allie- The last one looks clearer and darker to me:thumbup: Now step away from the tests and stop over analyzing! You ARE pregnant:flower:

Lucy- I feel you pain... my eczema is starting to come back:nope: I mostly get it on my legs.

Ho bag stay away!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Ho bag you stay away from Amy!!

Allie that test is definitely darker.

Thanks dazed.

:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I googled BFP FRER progression and ended up on two pages where people ended up with MCs (going by siggy), but looking at the tests themselves was reassurring.


----------



## Dazed

Allie! Stop googling!

I had to have 3 fillings. It wasn't bad, but I constantly feel like I'm drooling when I'm not. I unfortunately inherited my mothers teeth.


----------



## Megg33k

RE: coming across as bitchy... I will never deny being a bitch. As my mum would say, "That's QUEEN BITCH to you!" :rofl:



NatoPMT said:


> shhhhhhit.
> 
> drama queen time. injections have arrived.

It'll be fine! New (more relevant) video coming in the AM. It'll be in about 13 hours that I do my first injection. So, feel free to count from there for your own time. I hope to upload it quickly, because it should be a fairly quick thing. The whole process takes about... err... 2 min? There's no mixing or inserting a cartridge into a pen or anything... no dialing a dose... easy peasy!



Dazed said:


> Allie! Stop googling!
> 
> I had to have 3 fillings. It wasn't bad, but I constantly feel like I'm drooling when I'm not. I unfortunately inherited my mothers teeth.

I've never had a filling, but I hope it wasn't too bad. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

You've never had a filling!? Megg, that's amazing!

I made Alex scrutinize my tests, and I don't think he sees a difference. I now need to decide whether to test tomorrow and risk another test like this, or wait for my blood results.


----------



## Megg33k

Wait for the blood results, Allie!!!

Nope... Never had a cavity or any dental work needed. It makes most people a bit angry at me. I can actually chew on aluminum foil without understanding why most people can't! I don't though! LOL


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> Wait for the blood results, Allie!!!
> 
> Nope... Never had a cavity or any dental work needed. It makes most people a bit angry at me. I can actually chew on aluminum foil without understanding why most people can't! I don't though! LOL

Haha! Yes, don't chew on foil.

Why should I wait for the blood results? Do you think the line probably won't get darker again? I'm pretty much a POAS addict these days, though maybe I should feel proud I've only peed on 3 tests! I'm sure some would have POAS like 10 times by now.


----------



## VGibs

Ive never had a filling either...but Aurora has to get 2 next week and I am so worried its going to hurt her!


----------



## Allie84

Well, now I have a lower back ache. That's a sign of miscarriage, right? I did have a really sore back before my other one.

The thing that's hard for me is feeling anything that reminds me of when I had the MC--any cramping, the upset tummy, back ache. I know these can all be normal, but I also know that's what I experienced before I had a miscrriage. I was really hoping this pregnancy would be free of any of the sorts of symptoms I had before. I don't know if the 'symptoms' I had with my previous pregnancy were occurring when the baby was still growing or if they were the harbingers of impending doom. It's impossible to know. 

I know all I can do is wait until my HCG results tomorrow, but that seems like a lifetime away right now. 

One hour I feel great and optimistic and normal, and the next hour (as soon as I feel anything physical) I'm all worried and googling.

Is it weird that memories of my MC seem really vivid?


----------



## Dazed

I'm ok Allie. My jaw is starting to hurt from all the novicain shots. Finally have 100% feeling in my face.
I have my moms teeth it seems like. It sucks!


----------



## Dazed

Allie - backache is normal. Remember all the preggos had symptoms that reminded them of their MC and look at them now. Just take a deep breath and try to relax.


----------



## SMFirst

Megg33k said:


> Wait for the blood results, Allie!!!
> 
> Nope... Never had a cavity or any dental work needed. It makes most people a bit angry at me. I can actually chew on aluminum foil without understanding why most people can't! I don't though! LOL

UGHH! Just thinking about chewing on foil makes my throat feel all funny...

I've had a lot of dental work, but luckily no braces :)

I even went to my graduation ceremony for university after a root canal (my mouth was frozen and I was exhausted and pale as a ghost from having been up all night in pain) - good times..

Has anyone ever used those whitening strips? I've tried twice, but after only a couple of days my teeth are so sensitive I have to quit..

(Allie can you tell I am trying to distract you from your over-thinking?... you'll be fine)


----------



## Allie84

I used Crest White Strips once and had good results with them! What a trooper still going to your graduation...but it's a once in lifetime thing so I bet your'e glad you went.

Well, I have no where else to put this but here....I just had a major freakout. I hope I didn't hurt the bean. I just panicked thinking all about my MC and my backache...I took another FRER and the line was slightly lighter than this morning. My logical brain told me not to take the test as my pee was clear but I wasn't thinking straight, I was so upset! I showed Alex the lighter test like here, look at this, and my stupid backache, blah blah blah. I started crying a lot and Alex got annoyed and wouldn't leave me alone and actually wasn't being very sensitive...we were bickering about laundry when I started crying hysterically and of course he kept arguing back at me about the laundry! Of course I wasnt' upset about the stupid laundry! So I started screaming at him to leave me alone. I yelled quite loud and I never yell. So anyways, I feel pretty normal physically and my backache has gone away so now I'm feeling guilty for crying so hard and screaming. Hopefully that doesn't affect the bean! 

CNN says "We've all heard that being stressed isn't a good thing if you're trying to get pregnant. That's also true of trying to stay pregnant. British researchers recently found that feeling happy, relaxed, or in control is linked to a 60 percent reduction in a woman's miscarriage risk. What helps when you can't kick back with a glass of wine? Gentle workouts, dining with friends, or watching your favorite TV show might work "

I'm sorry for being so needy these past few days. This has affected me in a way I was not prepared for.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wait for the blood results, Allie!!!
> 
> Nope... Never had a cavity or any dental work needed. It makes most people a bit angry at me. I can actually chew on aluminum foil without understanding why most people can't! I don't though! LOL
> 
> Haha! Yes, don't chew on foil.
> 
> Why should I wait for the blood results? Do you think the line probably won't get darker again? I'm pretty much a POAS addict these days, though maybe I should feel proud I've only peed on 3 tests! I'm sure some would have POAS like 10 times by now.Click to expand...

I think you should wait because #'s are quantifiable and more reliable than your eyes, urine concentration, and dye quantity! I just don't want you to cause yourself more stress.



SMFirst said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wait for the blood results, Allie!!!
> 
> Nope... Never had a cavity or any dental work needed. It makes most people a bit angry at me. I can actually chew on aluminum foil without understanding why most people can't! I don't though! LOL
> 
> UGHH! Just thinking about chewing on foil makes my throat feel all funny...
> 
> I've had a lot of dental work, but luckily no braces :)
> 
> I even went to my graduation ceremony for university after a root canal (my mouth was frozen and I was exhausted and pale as a ghost from having been up all night in pain) - good times..
> 
> Has anyone ever used those whitening strips? I've tried twice, but after only a couple of days my teeth are so sensitive I have to quit..
> 
> (Allie can you tell I am trying to distract you from your over-thinking?... you'll be fine)Click to expand...

I used whitening strips once... it started to remove the enamel from my teeth! :( I stopped!


----------



## Dazed

Allie, I think for your own sanity you might want to ask Alex to hide whatever tests you have left. Although you have reason to worry, you have no reason to think it will happen again (if that makes sense). Go rents some movies and try to relax or find something like a hobby to concentrate on. If you have something else to keep your mind occupied, the less you are to notice any little ache or twinge.


----------



## Megg33k

Well... Technical difficulties... Its bad when its 7:30am and your ENTIRE morning has been filled with technical difficulties already, eh? 

My computer started regenerating files that I deleted. Its locked up a jillion times. I have it running a scan that's going to take ages. And, when my husband did the video of my shot, my phone didn't find it necessary to save the video! Nice, right? So, I won't be posting a video until tomorrow. On the bright side, I was nervous with it being my first stick in months and being on camera, so it was a terrible example and I managed to make it hurt. LOL I should have jabbed... instead, I pushed. Needle to skin and then pushing with no darting action is NOT the correct method. :(

Anyway... The first one is done... but it still sort of stings. I fucked it up badly enough that its still stingy/itchy 15 min after the fact. That's sad!


----------



## Allie84

Good morning,

Dazed, you are so right. When I working on writing for my new job last night I was fine; it wasn't until after that I started worrying....I guess you all know me by now to have a certain level of anxiety in the best of times. 

Megg, you are right, too, but I have zero willpower if there are tests in the house.

Well, I'm feeling at peace this morning...I had a really good night's sleep and didn't even stress when I tested this morning because I felt prepared for whatever outcome. The test was actually darker than yesterday mornings, and my chart is still good, so I no longer feel my backache is the symptom of doom. 

Last night was definitely a fit of hormonal insanity. :blush:

I hope everyone has a good day. Dazed ,how are you feeling? Megg, it sounds like you have amazing teeth in the first place so they probably rejected the cosmetic nature of the strips. :haha:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Glad to hear your test was darker today, Allie! How many tests do you have in your house anyway? Stop buying them!

Any other symptoms yet? I've never had strong symptoms with the other pregnancies except for tiredness. Well this morning I was driving to work and when I used the windshield fluid I had to pull over because I thought I was going to puke but I just dry heaved instead. Classy.


----------



## Round2

Yay Allie! I'm glad you got a good sleep and your is test darker today. I know how freaked out you are, I was the same way last time I was pregnant. But don't be so hard on yourself, it's just a combination of hormones and bad feelings. Once you get used to this pregnancy you'll calm down...a bit! I can't wait to hear your numbers today, I'm sure they're going to be great.


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls how are we today ?

not much really to tell here but omg i was drying my hair last night and aarron got his dads clippers and shaved apart of his hair off omg i was mega angry at him last night the little sod i have a bit of congestion and a headache from the stress off last night so im sitting here in peace ahhhhhhh 

megg how did your injection go ? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> Hey girls how are we today ?
> 
> not much really to tell here but omg i was drying my hair last night and aarron got his dads clippers and shaved apart of his hair off omg i was mega angry at him last night the little sod i have a bit of congestion and a headache from the stress off last night so im sitting here in peace ahhhhhhh
> 
> megg how did your injection go ? xxx

Could have been better... I sort of flubbed it up. I mean, it got to where it was going... but it wasn't a shining example of proper jabbing technique. Nerves and whatnot!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, oh... Who saw last night's Glee?!?! :wohoo:


----------



## jenny25

Not me megg i missed it :(

Awww hun don't worry i found that the first one was always the hardest :( but its all wort while xxx


----------



## Dazed

I'm good Allie. Jaw still hurts.

ATM - I'm finding it harder and harder to fight the urge to test. My feeling is AF should be here tomorrow, but my body has been soo bloody wackey its just not even funny.


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - Sorry no Glee (or television) here...and being in France I can't see stuff on the channel's websites or Hulu - grrrr to IP address recognition...If I were smart enough I could get all techy and try to hide my IP address but I'm at a loss of how to do that. 

*Prego* - Excellent M/S!!! As much as it sucks it's a really good sign. It is definitely not an elegant symptom. 

*Jenny* - Love the haircut! Thanks for sharing...PS. About your "friend" when things/dates/stories get all mixed up and stuff I just tend to keep my distance. It's too bad we can't trust people 100% but it's true on the internet and in real life. 

*Allie* - Are you still temping??? (STOP!!!) and give all your tests to someone in TTC...you are pregnant hon! Embrace it :hugs: I hope your HCG tests reassure you. Any news on your job???

*Megg* - You needle jabbers are my heroes!!! It's one of the things that kept me from considering nursing as a profession. Hats off to you and miss*Nato* as well!

*Dazed* - FXed for you :dust: you have such amazing will power...

*AFM*: Got the job for sure!!! Started on Monday and really like it and my colleagues. And I told the big head honcho guy I'm pregnant!!! I know...lots of people advised me not to but I just went ahead and felt like honesty was the best policy for me (otherwise I would just be a mess for a month and I figured that wouldn't do the little one any good). He said Congratulations and it doesn't change how they feel about me...they still want me!!! YIPEE :happydance: So I'll continue to work there then part-time and look for some English teaching work in the afternoons. I got a scan last Friday and little blue is perfect. Still scared but it was a relief.


----------



## yogi77

Allie that is great that your test is darker than yesterday! I am not in a position to tell you to stop testing because I am a fellow POAS addict...my only advice is to NOT POAS after 6 weeks!!! You might remember I went nutty when my test line started getting lighter than the control line around 7 weeks?!?! :wacko: When will you get your HCG results?

Bleu congrats on the job!!

Megg ahhhhhhh F&*K I forgot to PVR Glee last night :cry: :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Dazed

YAY Bleu! Your feelings with pregnancy in the workplace are like mine. I told my boss because I was already going to have to schedule time off... and I just found out like 10min before.


----------



## SMFirst

grandbleu said:


> *AFM*: Got the job for sure!!! Started on Monday and really like it and my colleagues. And I told the big head honcho guy I'm pregnant!!! I know...lots of people advised me not to but I just went ahead and felt like honesty was the best policy for me (otherwise I would just be a mess for a month and I figured that wouldn't do the little one any good). He said Congratulations and it doesn't change how they feel about me...they still want me!!! YIPEE :happydance: So I'll continue to work there then part-time and look for some English teaching work in the afternoons. I got a scan last Friday and little blue is perfect. Still scared but it was a relief.

That's great grandbleu :) And that's the kind of response you want when you tell them :)


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- Yay for darker lines:happydance: Now stop testing!!!

Megg- I love Glee! I missed it last night but will catch up tonight:thumbup:

Bleu- Congrats on the job! 

AFM- I have been an emotional mess last night and today and I am terrified it has done harm to the baby:cry: My parents are on the brink of divorce and even though they are in a different state it is weighing heavily on me. My dad is an amazing husband and father but my mom is a mess and I'm thinking bi-polar. She and I use to go rounds in highschool and now she and my sister are. My mom puts her friend before my sister, my dad and myself and always has. this friend of hers is a low life that my dad helps to support out of the kindness of his heart and we all feel that my mom and her friend use him. The latest fight started when my sister happened to look at my mom's texts and discovered that my mom and her friend have been bad mouthing my sister and her mothering abilities and calling her awful names. My sister was fed up and called my mom's friend out. My sister called me bawling her eyes out because she was so hurt. My sister is a good mother and is going through a rough time with her husband but is doing the best she can. I sympathize with my sister because my mom use to be little me and call me awful names too but I forgave her. My mom found out my sister read the texts and instead of apologizing to my sister she decided to defend her friend and call my sister a psycho and was like "how could you do that to Della?!". My mom pretty much told my dad it was her or my sister and his grandkids. Of course my dad chose my sister and his grandkids (they live with them) and my mom packed her bags and left. I worry about my mom because she has never had to work or support her self because my dad always has. I tried to reach out to her and let her know I loved her and would always be there but she pretty much threw it back in my face and bluntly took the side of her friend who honestly does not care about my mom as much as she thinks. Now I can't stop crying and I feel awful because I feel like I am hurting my baby:cry: Sorry for the long post


----------



## Dazed

Oh Hoping, that is awful. I don't know what to say. I doubt you hare hurting LO though. Try taking a walk to get your mind off of things and get some fresh air. I know it hurts when parents do these things (my mom talks shit about my sister all the time and probably me as well). If you feel you have to reach out to someone, try reaching out to your dad. I'm sure he is hurting just as much as you are and you can console eachother. Hopefully your mom will realize she has made a mistake and try to turn things around. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

hoping - Firstly, don't worry about the baby - it is strong and will be ok. :hugs:

Sorry for the stressful family situation (I'm sure many of us have had family issues too, so don't feel alone!)

Understandably, you cannot just cut all ties with your mom, even though by her actions it would almost seem like you should.. That's just so mean of her to treat all of you like that..

Is there any type of intervention type thing you could do for her - gather your dad and sister and other family/friends and confront her to show her she might need help (if she is possibly bipolar - that's something that really needs to be addressed).. Sounds like her friend is someone you should keep out of all your lives if possible..

that sucks that your sister is having a tough time in her marriage too! tough to deal with multiple problems at once..

I hope that you and your sister and your dad can support each other in this time and find the answer to these issues :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Hoping* - Wow that is a lot to deal with on your plate...and family is way more important than this so-called friend...it's too bad your mom is not in a place where she can see clearly. You aren't doing damage to the baby...but you should try to destress a bit (I think crying is actually good because it gets all those emotions out instead of having them locked in and building up), exercise (lightly of course), fresh air, herbal tea with a friend, go to a museum or library, prenatal yoga, walks in the park, cozy movie with your OH. Sorry about your family. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls:hugs: My boss has sent me home for a mental health day which I desperately need. The sad thing is that this is nothing new. My dad, sister and I have always had to just depend on each other and are always walking around on eggshells because of her. It hurts me and my sister because we hate to see my dad put up with this. They should have really gotten divorced a long time ago but my dad truly loves my mom and doesn't want to see her hurt. He is finally coming to the realization that she will never change but he has said that he will never stop supporting her financially because he is afraid of where she might end up. I wish we could all sit down as a family and discuss this rationally but my mom is not that type of person. She can't discuss anything without blowing up or she will just laugh it off and walk away. We have family meetings but it sucks because my mom is never a part of them. We are not the only ones who see her this way. Her dad is the same way and her brothers and sisters know exactly what we are dealing with. I am leaving work home to rest up now. I am much more calm after reading your posts. Thanks again:hugs:


----------



## Round2

Hoping, I really sorry to hear about this. I kind of know how you feel. My mom is very unstable and irrational. We've always had the type of relationship where I am the parent and she acts like the child. There have been times in my life when I've just had to cut her out for a little while. It always hurts me to do this, but it also protects me. I know how hard it is to go through life without a proper mother figure. It's hard, especially when you're trying to become a mother yourself. Just try your best to recognize that she's obviously going through some things in her life, her comments towards you are hurtful, but probably aren't coming from her heart. Do what you can, but also try to protect yourself. Don't worry about your little bean, there's lots of mommies out there who did much worse things while pregnant (like my mom, but that's another story!).


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping - That's too bad your Mom won't sit in at family meetings when she's the one that needs to the most (it's always that way) - and same with people who are depressed or bipolar - they are the ones who need medication/ treatment the most but are the least likely to take it.. Has she ever considered that she might need help, or always just shrugs it off?

I have a friend who grew up with a bipolar mother and they couldn't do a thing to help her. They eventually learned to just ignore her outbursts and the mean things she did but just keep supporting her (like your Dad said he would)


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, :hugs:. I don't know if many of you were around last fall when my dad and I were having problems with the mental health of my mom? My mom is diagnosed bipolar, and although she is not as mean as your mom (hers comes in spurts....growing up she was like a normal mom but in the past 4 years her manic episodes of bipolar have starting coming for a few months at a time and then she's normal).

Anyways, during her manic episodes we can tell she's not herself. We actually got her put in a hospital for a few weeks after Christmas. :( With my mom, it's more that she gets paranoid instead of mean, but her paranoia makes her freak out and yell a lot. She got evicted from my parents apartment as some of you may remember. My parents were talking divorce then, as well, but as my mom came around they worked it out.

Like your mom, my mom has not worked in many years and has always been supported by my dad, so I understand your worries about her taking care of herself. 

I can really empathize with you and I'm so sorry this is happening. Some of the most valuable things I've learned are to let yourself detach a little bit from their situation if you can, try to get other members of your family (not you because you're pregnant) to see if they can help get your mom diagnosed and treated, and lastly don't worry about hurting the baby. :hugs: It sounds like we both had emotional nights.

I shouldn't have posted that snippett from CNN about emotion and miscarriage...it not only freaked me out but I should have thought about you all as well and realize it might scare you, as well. I'm really sorry! I don't want to drag others into my state of worry. :hugs:

Megg, I loved last night's Glee! Very nice songs at Regionals....

bleu, congrats on the job girlie!!!! :happydance:

AFM, my back is aching again, but I don't have cramps to speak of, so I'm trying to stay positive. My blood has been drawn so I'm now waiting for the results. 

Have any of you had a pregnancy backache? Not when you were MCing?

Well, that's the bell. I'll update after work with my results.


----------



## cazza22

Hey Allie I had horrendous back ache & cramps with this little one untill around 7 weeks & then at 8 & 12 weeks I got what felt like period cramps, I felt better because I'd had zero spotting which was always the main symptom of MC for me brown spotting along with backache. But these can also be pregnancy symptoms aswell which is why it's always a big confusing worry. It dies get easier once you get through these next few weeks baby doll I'm sending you the most amount of baby vibes I can muster :hugs: ur gonna be fine xxx

meggles I'm so happy ixxy number 2 is in progress babes :hugs: thinking of u always.

Bleu congrats on the job & on ur early scan going do well so happy for you babe.

Jen lov ur hair chick xxxx

:wave: to everyone & big sloppy kisses :kiss:

ps I'm in 3rd Tri OMFG!!!! I feel so blessed xxxx lov to all xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping I am glad you are going home to rest I think thats a good idea you need to look after yourself. Please try not to worry about your baby your little one will be fine. I am so sorry you are having to deal with so much family stuff it must be so hard for you here for you whatever you need. Have a day for you.

Allie thinking about you today cant wait to hear about those numbers doubling. 

Megg we're behind you on glee the episode just aired in was the Christmas one.

Bleu yay on the job glad its going well.


----------



## LucyJ

Caz happy 27 weeks and oh my god to 3rd tri not long till your have your little one in your arms :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Loved the regionals songs, Allie!

I can't believe you guys are 6 episodes behind on Glee over there! Jeezus! :( I'll try not to spoil anything!


----------



## Allie84

Cazz, thank you sooooo much; it makes me feel so much to know I'm not the only one with a back ache. :( :hugs: It hurts!!! 2 paracetomol/Tylonel gets rid of any pelvic cramps but the back ache is still lingering.

I wonder if it's a UTI or something because I'm peeing like crazy.


----------



## cazza22

Thanks Luce it's crazy to think in 13 weeks he will be here!!! I will no longer be Caz I'll be Caz the mum aaarrgghh scary but extremely exciting :happydance: canny wait xxxx


----------



## Allie84

Happy 3rd Tri, Cazz!!1 :hugs:

Drumroll, please.......my results are in:
HCG 66
Progesterone 22

So my HCG has nearly tripled and my progesterone is as she said 'excellent' (and I'm going to take her word it and not google :blush:) 

:hugs: to everyone!!!

back to work


----------



## cazza22

Al those numbers are fab babe :headspin: stick n grow beany xxx mwah xxx


----------



## Round2

That's awesome Allie! So excited for you. Now hide those HPT's, relax and be pregnant!!


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Allie those are fab numbers :happydance::happydance: so happy for you :happydance::happydance:

Caz you are going to be a fab mummy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Those are great #'s, Allie! See, I told you not to worry about 1 or 2 tests not looking different enough for you! This is why I said to wait for the bloods! Remind me of this next time I'm POAS'ing like a fiend, okay?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Allie, soooooo happy for you.xxxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

that's great allie! so happy for you!


----------



## Dazed

YAY Allie! I have no doubt that this is it for you!

Prego - How are you doing love?


----------



## Dazed

Oops - Double post


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone! :) 

Is anyone taking B6 or B12 supplements? I was taking LARGE amounts (in a B-complex form) for TTC and from what I read online the dosages are too high for pregnancy. But is it safe to just stop them? 

Megg, I figure you will know. I think you took B-Vits, right?


----------



## SMFirst

I am taking a B-50 complex, and I have read that dosage is ok to continue to take through pregnancy


----------



## yogi77

Yay Allie, good bloodtest results!! :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Gracias! :happydance:

My vits are more than a B50....the B6 is 250 mg and the B12 is 25000 mcg! I think I'll just stop them if it won't hurt anything.

I'm rather achy down there tonight (constant dull ache) and I'm craving a bubble bath but am scared to take one. I'm actually trying to do work for my new job but cannot concentrate. 

How are you doing this evening, Yogi and Susan? And anyone else reading?


----------



## yogi77

I'm doing good Allie! I have my second group prenatal appointment tonight, it's something new they've started here...a group of about 10 women all due in July/August meet once a month for our prenatal appointments and a class -they discuss a different topic each month. It's pretty neat!

I got my letter from the hospital today for my 20 week ultrasound...it's on April Fools Day!!! I read it and was like WTF!??! :haha:

Also wanted to let you know that I have had lower back pain the whole time...it was worrying at first!! But it's just all part of the fun :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Enjoy your appointment and class. :) Hehe at April Fool's Day scan....it sounds like a lucky day for a scan to me, actually. 

Thanks for the back pain reassurance. The thought crossed my mind today, "If I'm this uncomfortable at 4 weeks, what the heck am I going to feel like later?" 

Hi Dazed, I see you....hope you're having a nice evening. :wave:

Back to work, urgh.


----------



## pregoinnorge

hey girls,
I can't sleep so I decided to check out what's been going on here:)
I just take a normal multivitamin and extra folic acid and fish oil. I'm too lazy to go check how much vitamin b it has. Maybe megg knows!

I'm ok, I also have this dull ache and sometimes sharp pains still, and I am EXHAUSTED. For some reason this time I am just more relaxed and figure whatever happens will happen. I don't even care about going in for early scans or anything. I'm just going to hang out and let it be. We'll see how I feel tomorrow though, haha.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Thanks everyone! :)
> 
> Is anyone taking B6 or B12 supplements? I was taking LARGE amounts (in a B-complex form) for TTC and from what I read online the dosages are too high for pregnancy. But is it safe to just stop them?
> 
> Megg, I figure you will know. I think you took B-Vits, right?

I only took a Super B Complex... I never really dabbled much with B Vits. Sorry!


----------



## Megg33k

Lupron Video (went much smoother than yesterday) if you're interested!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bH-RMBqQJU


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for calming me down yesterday:hugs: I talked to my dad and he said they will try their best to keep me out of the loop when it comes to family drama because I don't deal with stress too well and he says he can handle it. I'm not sure I like the sound of that but I think it is for the best. I broke down and told my sister and dad that we are pregnant again.

Allie- I have horrible back pain on and off too. I wouldn't worry too much about the B vitamins because they are water soluble and the excess will be excreted in your urine but if you are concerned just cut back on the dosage:thumbup: Your #s are looking awesome!!! Do you have a scan scheduled anytime soon??

Megg- I caught up on Glee yesterday and it was awesome. I really liked the song Curt sang and the original songs at regionals!

Cazza- congrats on reaching 3rd tri:happydance:

Yogi- how funny that they scheduled for April Fools day! I would have been like WTF as well. Will you find out the sex?

I have my 2nd ultrasound tomorrow to hopefully see the heart beat. I'm a mixture of scared and excited but I think it will be ok:thumbup: I'm pretty sure MS has kicked in because now I find myself crouched around the toilet every morning and have nausea pretty much all day. FX this is a good sign


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> RE: coming across as bitchy... I will never deny being a bitch. As my mum would say, "That's QUEEN BITCH to you!" :rofl:

haha. If you're gonna do it, do it right. 

I have never had a tooth filling either. I have teeth like a rottweiler. 

S&M, i used those whitening strips once, and bloody hell they hurt. I dont bother now, the thing i get is non bleach - my dentist fires salt at my teeth and i have to wear googles which is exciting. Anyway, it cleans them properly so they dont need whitening. Its only £60 and its amazing. 

Allie, how are you today? You are allowed meltdowns, thats what we do. 

Amy - yeay at dry heaving. Sort of. Good symptoms!!!

Bleu - i am so pleased about your scan, you little tinker. Oh and of course about the job. 

haha at Yogi, she knows all the poas tricks. The discussion group sounds brilliant. Maybe we should have a topic du jour. Todays topic for discussion should be crop rotation in the 14th Century. I would be excited for the 1 April scan, the baby might be wearing a jester outfit 

Dazed - eyes crossed for test day (i typed 'teat' day first, snarf)

Hoping :hugs: Your baby is fine, dont worry. I know family stuff is incredibly evocative and you _are_ involved, there is no way round that...but the priorities (in my head) go....the baby, you, your dad and sister and her kids, your mum. This is only short term, and all these people in your life are adults, who make their own choices in life. You cant make better choices for them. If your mum wants to prioritise her friend, you have to step back and let her do that....while you do what you would like your mum to do...ie prioritise your child. I understand that you are worried for her, but she has free will, if she cant sustain herself, maybe she needs to find that out? If you want to, make it clear the door is open when she wants to talk, i would then say, and then let her do what she needs to do...but thats easy for me to say. As S&M says, it might be a good idea to get some advice...but shes an adult and theres no evidence shes a danger to herself that im aware of...we have an organisation called MIND to get advice from, do you have a mental heath organisation to talk to? I personally think this would be your dad's job, but i know that its not always that easy

Hope things work out x oo scan tomorrow - cant wait to hear

Sorry you and Round both have instability, i know Allie will relate too - i have had terrible issues with my mother, and its taken many years to start to even touch on some acceptance. 

Allie, i have had to prop my back up - its achey right now - great results!!

Cazza, get you and your flashy trimester!! congrats!

Luce, did you get my email? 

AFM: i have officially dropped out of college. I am a beatnik

i am a bit anxious today, feel a bit crampy and i havent had a scan since 6+3 and have no idea whats going on in there, so i ate a family sized bag of Kettle Chips. Thats the obvious course of action.


----------



## vickyd

Hey Guys

Ok so after my last post on Monday of finally allowing myself get excited and celebrate Hero things went completely to shit. About 4 hours after feeding her she was in her cot semi awake, i cant remember why i went to her cot or why i picked her up but what happened is she had a choking/apnea episode where she changed color, became very rigid and unresponsive. i went crazy and lets just say thank fuck my mom was with me and managed to get her breathing again. We took her to hospital and we just got back tonight. She was admitted as the symptoms i described before the incident and the the incident itself points to allergy to cow milk protein and some sort of reflux. The last days have been a blur and i can hardly remember what was said with the dctors so please dont ask any complicated questions...Turns out i wont be posting photos and relaxing any day soon.... Gonna go back now and read all the posts i missed.


----------



## yogi77

hoping:) said:


> Yogi- how funny that they scheduled for April Fools day! I would have been like WTF as well. Will you find out the sex?

No they won't tell you the sex of the baby where I live!! If I want to find out I have to go to Victoria (about 3 hours away) and pay for a 3D ultrasound to find out. But we've decided to stay team yellow!


----------



## yogi77

Oh Vicky so sorry to hear about that...take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Vicky. Things will start looking up, they have to.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Ok so after my last post on Monday of finally allowing myself get excited and celebrate Hero things went completely to shit. About 4 hours after feeding her she was in her cot semi awake, i cant remember why i went to her cot or why i picked her up but what happened is she had a choking/apnea episode where she changed color, became very rigid and unresponsive. i went crazy and lets just say thank fuck my mom was with me and managed to get her breathing again. We took her to hospital and we just got back tonight. She was admitted as the symptoms i described before the incident and the the incident itself points to allergy to cow milk protein and some sort of reflux. The last days have been a blur and i can hardly remember what was said with the dctors so please dont ask any complicated questions...Turns out i wont be posting photos and relaxing any day soon.... Gonna go back now and read all the posts i missed.

Oh Vic, you poor love, what an awful, horrifying experience for you. I am so glad that you managed to bring Hero round, well done grandma - what a star. 

You must be in total pieces. How is the little one now? 

Vic, just on a practical note, and to help you feel less vulnerable and more able to help, can the hospital give you a baby first aid class? Showyou what to do, what to look for etc? 

Also, i have no idea if these are appropriate, but could you get something like:

https://www.monitormybaby.co.uk/cat...by-Monitors/?gclid=CKi4jaCG1qcCFQRP4QodLSYx-A

Lots of love to you Vic and Hero xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh goodness, Vicky! :hugs: I'm so sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- I'm so sorry you had to go through that! It must have been terrifying. I hope little Hero is doing ok now:hugs:

Yogi- i didn't know some places didn't allow you to find out the sex. Well you will have a nice surprise when this little one comes:flower:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Vicky I am so sorry you have been through such a scary time I hope Hero is doing well. Im so pleased you had your mum with you. Much love to you and hero.

Just checked my emails Nato and I did receive it thank you.

Hoping good luck for your scan it is a real mix of emotion you'll be scared but that will disappear when you see your little one and be replaced with pure happiness will be thinking of you. I think its a good think your family protecting you as you need to focus on you and your baby, I took a step back from my brother a few months ago as it was early in this pregnancy and I just couldnt cope with his dramas I felt I had to put my baby first are ok with him now which is good. I hope things with your mum get better soon. :hugs:

Yogi yay for your 20 week scan date and to staying tean yellow we are as well.


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, I am so, so sorry you went through that. :hugs: Thank goodness for your mom being there and for quick thinking. How is Hero doing now? We're here for you if you need to vent and need some support. I agree a First Aid class sound nice as it would hopefully give you some peace of mind, but it certainly looks like your mothering instinct kicked in and you took care of your daughter.

Nato, there's nothing wrong with a family sized bag of chips. We had a potluck at lunch and I ate a bar, a brownie and two cookies (in addition to lunch) and I had to unbutton my jeans. I hope that makes you feel better haha. And cramping....I have googled cramping to the ends of the earth and back and it sounds normal normal normal all through first tri. So we can look forward to worrying for the next number of weeks. :hugs:

Hoping, I think it's great that your family is helping shoulder some of the burden. Don't feel guilty about it (as I always struggle with guilt when it comes to my parents). Good luck at your scan! Btw I really appreciate how you always can make me feel better about my 'symptoms' as you are a few weeks ahead of me. :hugs:

Lucy, how's your skin doing? I know you were having problems a few days ago.

Megg, good luck with the injections! I'll watch the vid when I am home from work. 

AFM I felt nauseaus for a few minutes this morning and it's pretty much made my day (well, except at the time, when I felt ill). I also didn't test or temp today (well, that's a a lie, I temped but after I'd been up for bit) which is a big step for me. And I told my bosses (which I deemed kind of necessary, but I still didn't like it. One of them keeps smiling at my belly, very disconcerting).


----------



## Round2

OMG Vicky, I don't even know what to say. I'm so sorry, I can't imagine seeing your baby girl like that. It's not fair, all this crap your going through.

Hoping, I'm glad to hear you family knows about your pregnancy and they're trying to protect you a bit. I think you're doing the right thing by creating some distance. Take care yourself first. I can't wait to hear about you scan tomorrow. I'm sure everything is going to be perfect.

Nato, good for you for being a college dropout! You already have a full time job growing a human in your body. College will be there when you are done. Kettle chips are good for the nerves. Do what you gotta do. I remember having cramps my entire first trimester with daughter. You're going to be fine.

Megg, I watched your video. You made it look so easy! Oh and I LOVED hearing your voice, you have such a cute accent.

You girls and your team yellow! Such restraint, I could never wait!!! I'm an impatient person as it is, I would be buying my own u/s machine if the docs didn't tell me.

AFM. Well, not much to say. It's a lovely spring day, so I dragged my large round ass out for walk, then came back and had a latte and some chocolate. Kind of defeated the purpose. Oh and I have really weird high temps for some reason. Stupid confused body.


----------



## cazza22

Vicky I an so sorry you has such a scare, thank god you checked in on her when you did, I'm glad she's ok babe & u got some answers about the cows milk. I pray nothing like this happens again chock :hugs: to u & hero xxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks girls
I slept a couple of hours and im feeling a little more like myself.. Nato i also thought of finding a first aid class, i thought they would have offered them at the hospital but no. I feel insecure to be on our own with her so ive asked my mum to spend a few days withus. Oh i forgot to mention that we will be going back to hospital Monday & tuesday for a PH exam in her stomach and esophagus (sp?) for the reflux...fun times for poor Hero


----------



## Megg33k

2 people have mentioned liking my voice now... I *hate* my voice! LOL You'd think with all the British TV I watch that I'd have picked up the accent by now... but I can't even fake it! :(


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic there are clips and downloads here:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/safety/firstaiddirectory/

but seems there are loads of classes in London that you can pay for, maybe athens has some too? 

I think its an excellent idea to have your mum stay, maybe even until the tests results are back and you know what you are dealing with and can get the right advice / treatment

Im not surprised you feel nervous or insecure, so all the support you can get can only help

Round, I have a large round ass too, or maybe a large nato ass. The kettle chips mightve made it worse. I feel liberated now i am a dropout. 

Wow, your temps are high. I've never really seen a chart do that before. Is the flow still light? Is it usual light? Is it normal crampy?

Allie, well done on the MS!! Great sign. Are you getting another hcg test or are you left to your own devices now?


----------



## NatoPMT

I have just realised, its a year today since i had my scan when i found out about the mmc. I thought it was tomorrow, but it was Wednesday 17th. 

Well, seems having an mmc gives you 3 anniversaries. The date growth stopped, the date you found out, and the date of ERPC.

Just praying this one has actually reached raspberry sized


----------



## SMFirst

*Vicky* - So sorry for more stress for you, but having your mom there is a great idea, and hopefully you will get some answers so that this won't happen again.. First Aid for babies/ children is a must-have in my opinion (I am hoping to get my mom and MIL to take a course when the time comes as well)

*Megg* - I wish I had speakers on my computer but even our home computer doesn't have them at the moment so I miss out on hearing your voice but I'm sure it's great :)

*Nato* - Just don't start wearing sweat pants everywhere and you'll keep yourself in check in terms of roundness :) Kettle chips are goood!
Sorry it's your sad anniversary :hugs: I guess I am a little lucky in my ignorance - the doctors never gave an exact date for when my baby stopped growing, and I never had an ERPC (I used cytotec).. But my scan was Jan 17, so two whole months ago already..
When's your next scan?


----------



## yogi77

Nato I know that your bean is safe and snug in there and you will be pleasantly surprised at your next scan!! Speaking of which, when is the next scan for you?


----------



## NatoPMT

I was supposed to have one this week, but the clinic havent called. And i darent call them in case they make me have more blood tests and inject myself twice a day like the prescription says, but they told one once a day on the phone. 

I was supposed to have an nhs one during week 8 but havent had my app through - the GP advised me to pretend i had bleeding, but i dont think i can pretend and go to the same place - too much anxiety attached

Thanks for the reassurance yogi, i hope i have a raspberry.

S&M, whaddya mean, 'dont'. Too late. 

Not a single pair of my jeans will go up past my bum. I need to get this scan to be given the go ahead to buy elasticated waist jeans.


----------



## VGibs

Oh no this cant be a sad anniversary for everyone because it is mine and my Ian's anniversary! Two whole years today! 

And no one say anything interesting tonight because I have to go and sing wild Irish songs all night with me wee band! I am very proud to be hollerin this one tonight...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OxlTf1cgEw&feature=related


----------



## Allie84

Have fun tonight, Virginia! 

Nato, I was _just_ wondering to myself about elastic jeans, not because I'm any bigger but because I started worrying if I was squishing my bean today with my tight jeggings and having to unbutton...I feel rather screwed because I wear a lot of jeggings. Should I stop? So sorry about the sad anniversary. :hugs: I think it's good you didn't remember until late in the day, because now tomorrow isn't actually the anniversary. 

Vicky, good luck next week with Hero getting her tests done. I'll be thinking of her!

Round, hmmm, very interesting temps. Do you feel like you're coming down with something?


----------



## Megg33k

No, honey... You definitely aren't squishing your bean. Your uterus is still well below your pelvic bone. Its nowhere near the spot where your jeans would even be tight... and it won't be for many, many weeks to come! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Just popping in to say HI!!! :hi:

I missed my BnB today. I was swamped at work and every time I turned around there was something else. On the plus side... I FOUND MY NEW EMPLOYEE!! She accepted and starts Monday, so my workload should start dropping off again. YAY!


----------



## Allie84

Megg33k said:


> No, honey... You definitely aren't squishing your bean. Your uterus is still well below your pelvic bone. Its nowhere near the spot where your jeans would even be tight... and it won't be for many, many weeks to come! :hugs:

Thank you so much :hugs:...well, I will probably not wear these again, they are really low rise jeggings and sit below my fat :blush: and hips, right on my uterus, I think? Well right on my appendix scar. Which I think is near my uterus. I hope it doesn't get in the way. I didn't notice it until after lunch haha. No more multiple baked goods at lunch. And no more of those jeggings...time to move back to good old jeans I think, that sit near my belly button. 

I watched your Lupron video! You didn't make it look too bad at all. You're a natural at this stuff. I have to admit I winced when you first put in the needle in, though. It was cool to hear your voice again. I love it, and even though I've heard it before you still sound different when I read your posts to myself. How are you feeling after taking the injections for a few days?


Hi Dazed! :wave: Hooray at finding a new employee and hopefully having more BnB time. :haha:


----------



## Allie84

I just feel disgusted.

After typing something about my appendix scar I proceeded to Google appendix scar adhesions and pregnancy and found all kinds of horrible things.

But the thing that REALLY makes me feel sick is I got linked to a 'How To Page' for forcing miscarriage and doing an at home abortion!!! :devil:
It was about how to dislodge the embryo. :( I just feel sick that people would actually do that and a website exists. :( :growlmad:


I am definitely done Googling for the night (and poking around at my scar).


----------



## SMFirst

The internet has all sorts of horrors.

When my doctor prescribed me cytotec for medical management of my MMC (which was not progressing on its own) I looked up cytotec to get a better understanding of it..

Well there's a whole black market for that drug for the purposes of home abortion.. gross..


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! WTF, internet?!?! :(

In better news... I'm going to see ELTON JOHN on April 17!!! :wohoo:


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls do you know where i can find information on dyslexic and autism im having lots of problems with aarron and school just now he is so troubled at school his behaviour is so irratic i may have to see if i can get a councilor or a child psychiatric doctor too see him i will tell you all more later x


----------



## Megg33k

I know a decent bit about both, actually. But, uhm... 

Autism

Dyslexia


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie I have scars from the removal of my appendix and also quite a few from my laparoscopies for ovarian cysts and I have 'round ligament pain' now the bump is big but it's nothing I can't handle and nothing dangerous!


----------



## Dazed

Well, I caved and tested earlier than I said I would and of course it was BFN. My hopes weren't really up so I'm not crushed, but it also means no anniversary present for hubby :cry:. I know I keep saying it, but if nothing next month, than I'm making an appt with a Gyn to talk about my next steps. That will put me on my 12th cycle of trying since mc, so I wouldn't think I would be dismissed so easily. I know I'm not out till AF shows and since she didn't show yesterday, maybe I'm only a suspected 11dpo. Who knows.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think you'd be dismissed after 12 months, honey! :hugs: I hope you're only 11dpo and won't need to make that appointment in a few days though.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Megg. I think its starting to get to me now. I was fine this morning and then all of a sudden, I just want to cry. I mean I'm holding back tears right now.
The good thing is, I'm getting out of the area this weekend as an early anniversary getaway to the mountains. That should clear my head.


----------



## Megg33k

I understand all too well. I've been that way for days now... I'll be fine with it all and then just feel like its hopeless and want to break down! :(


----------



## Dazed

Well, your hormones are probably not helping with that.


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: to you both, Dazed and Megg.

Dazed, I'm so sorry about the BFN. They really, really stink, I know all too well. I don't think you'll be dismissed after 12 cycles. As you know I was about ready to do the infertility program as it's been nearly a year since my MC (last April) with no BFP. I know some of us on here like Nato had more than a year of BFNs before her BFP. It really can take time and then BOOM. Have you had any testing done so far? Forgive me for not remembering, but what are your cycles like? I think I remember that they vary and sometimes you ov late?

Megg, sorry the hormones are getting to you. :hugs:

AF is due today for me so if I get past today I will feel better. So far so good.


----------



## NatoPMT

I am holding the paranoia stick today. I am sure I&#8217;ve had another mmc. I thought yesterday and last week that my symptoms had subsided a bit and I have been having cramping today. My boobs still hurt but I&#8217;m not sure if its as much as they did before. I defo remember my boobs getting better and not hurting as much last time&#8230;but what has really subsided is the tiredness. I am nowhere near as tired. 

Last time, I thought I was getting the hang of being pregnant, not realising that my symptoms were receding. 

I feel something is wrong. But I don&#8217;t know if that&#8217;s cos I am about the stage things started going wrong last time, and am hoping to have a scan next week. My instinct says it&#8217;s all over already but I don&#8217;t know if my instincts are trustworthy. 

Dazed - Im sorry lovey. I do think you should get some help now, not cos i think you need it, but because this limbo is a horrible place to be and you might be able to end it more easily than you think. I also think you are playing too much of a guessing game with your cycles. You maybe perfectly capable of an easy bfp, but doing it at the wrong times. 

Megg, that happens to me, just blindsides you and comes out of nowhere. My therapist said thats because i was trying to put things in boxes. Sometimes it needs to be out, on the floor. 

I have this very heavy feeling that i will be back ttcal again soon.


----------



## Dazed

No testing Allie. Its actually been past a year, but I did take a 2 cycle NTNP after the MC. I decided to wait until 12 cycles to really push the subject so that they will see that its been past a year and a full 12 cycles. I've tried talking to my GP about it, but she isn't really interested and I don't have to see her for another 2 months I think. BLAH!


----------



## Round2

Nato - I know what you're feeling. It sucks, I hated PAL so much that I'm terrified of getting pregnant again. But try to remember that symptoms don't equal pregnancy. The first time that I was pregnant, I had absolutely no symptoms. My boobs didn't hurt, no nauseau, I was running 5km on the treadmill everyday - it turned out fine. My second and third pregnancy, I had every symptom in the book...but neither worked out. 

Worrying isn't going to change the outcome so try to focus on the positives. You've seen the heartbeat already, you're boobs still do hurt, you're cramping (a sign that your uterus is growing) and you're not bleeding. These are all very good signs!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I'm praying you are wrong about another mmc. As for doing it at the wrong times, I feel like thats virtually impossible if I'm doing it just about every other day as I have been for the past year. You could be right, I'll give you that.


----------



## Allie84

Nato, :hugs: I feel pretty symptomless the past two days myself. I recommend a trip to First Tri. If you can get past all of the posts about announcements and baby names, there are lots of threads on not feeling symtoms. It appears everyone has those days. That's what I keep telling myself and I remember pretty much everyone feeling that way that is pregnant on here. Mel in particular rarely felt pregnant at the beginning I remember! 

And don't trust your PAL instinct. It may have been right the first time, but you weren't PAL then, you were just...P. I keep using examples like I'm writing a school paper, but Vicky was plagued with doubt her whole pregnancy and now has her little girl. She was the queen of no tickers, no bump pics, and self doubt. Our instinct is now flawed.

Lastly, you have no reason to think you are MCing. You are being treated and monitored, you heart a HB, and are on supplements for things that could cause MC. 
:hugs:

Dazed, go to a different doc if you can! What day is your average day of ov. I know you don't temp so I seriously think part of your problem could be BDing on the wrong days? If you are relying only OPKS. Have you tried the SMEP? edit, i just your post...nevermind me


----------



## LucyJ

Nato please try not to worry can you ring the epu and see if they can fit you in for a scan. Symptoms come and go it doesnt mean anything is wrong I freaked out when mine disapperaed but all was ok they usually came back. I think the trouble with instincts after you've suffered a loss is that they aren't always correct they are controlled by our past experiences. Remember every pregnancy is different. :hugs: to you I know how scared you must feel here for you :hugs:

Dazed Im so sorry it was a bfn they are always so hard I hope if you get AF that your dr will help you could you see another dr who may be more understanding? :hugs:

Allie my skin has flared up again I feel like it is one step forward four steps back my arms and legs are better apart from being itchy but its my face and neck which is really getting to me at the mo.

Megg :hugs:

Jenny have you spoken to aarrons teacher if you have concerens talk to the school as they should be able to get an appointment with an educational psychologist or have the SENCO observe him. I have worked with children with autism as well as children with emotional difficulties if theres anything I can do to help please say have also worked with children who have dyslexia. How old is aarron? What are your concern's? Has his behaviour changed? if you'd rather not say here you can always pm me.


----------



## Round2

Dazed, sorry about the BFN. Your doctor should definately give you some help. A year is too long to go without a BFP.

Allie, I hope you can relax a bit after AF doesn't show today.

Megg, I hear ya. I'm extra emotional this cycle too. My loss date is next week and I just can't fathom the idea that I am no further in accomplishing my goal than I was at this time last year. I keep wondering what the next year will hold. I'm scared to death that I will be in limbo at this time next year too.


----------



## Dazed

I am going to see a different doc. It will probably take a a month or longer which is why I have been putting it off in hopes that I don't have to. I don't think threatening my body will help at this point or when I actually make the appointment. I am going to see a Gyn. I got a name of a guy (oh joy!) from a woman I met that works in OB/Gyn here. She said he is really good, and I has to be better than the guy I saw during my MC, although I am tempted to see him since he knows the history.


----------



## hoping:)

I haven't had a chance to catch up but I wanted to pop in with the results from my ultrasound

Spoiler
The baby is still measuing right for my dates and we got to see the heart beat!!!:cloud9: It is estimated to be a healthy 120:happydance: I don't know how to put a pic inside the spoiler so I will try and do that later:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

That&#8217;s the complete ******* about mmc. You don&#8217;t know there is owt wrong. Last time I had cramps, exactly like these for a couple of weeks &#8211; slight subsiding of symptoms during those weeks, and then ending in a TEENY bit of brown spotting on the wednesday&#8211; my actual attempted mc didn&#8217;t start until 4 days after the first brown spot. So I could be tra la laaaing my way through life, complaining about injections, while all the while, it&#8217;s all over and I don&#8217;t even know it. 

Thanks Round & Dazed x

Round, I am impressed with your treadmilling. I need a lie down if my nose runs. Have you thought any more about clomid? 

Dazed, if you are defo regular on the bd then you mustn&#8217;t delay in making this appointment and pushing her. She doesn&#8217;t dictate what happens to you so Im gla dyou are seeing a diff dr. 

Luce, i keep thinking about your last loss and what you were saying at the time. I dont want to go back to the EPU, i know i will freak out - but they are supposed to scan me this weel. 

i think i will ask ARGC for a scan on Monday instead

Allie, i had no clue last time!!! i was totally blissfully unaware - i totally agree that PAL screws up our spider senses (not that i have any).


----------



## cazza22

Nates can I just say that I was adament I had mmc with this little one on a number of occasions, I would run up & down the stairs to make my (.)(.)'s jiggle to see if they Hirt or not & if they didn't (which happened on many days) I would completely freak out but then sure enough a few days later they were back to being tender again. Also my sickness didn't kick in untill 8-9 weeks & even then it was a nausea/weird hunger feeling & not neccesarily throwing my guts up. U have times of feeling like curling up in a ball ur so tired then other times your full of beans! There is no set schedule for pregnancy symptoms they come and go in waves & EVERYONES are different so seriously try not to analyze them so much babe (easier said than done I know) I'm just so sure everything is fine for you babes :hugs: lov ya long like pigs love mud xxx Caz xxx

hoping :wohoo: to ur ultrasound can't wait to see ur wee pippin  xxxx 

:wave: to every one else hope ur all doing fab xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - hon I've been where you are before. My boobs have never hurt actually and my M/S has disappeared for days at a time around 8 weeks (freaking out I thought I was going to go get an emergency scan). 

I've realized now that symptoms come and go and vary in intensity and timing during the day even. Just two days ago I thought I was going to :sick: hurl but now I feel almost decent. I'm sure in a couple more days both of us will feel different. 

When's your next scan anyways? :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Nato - Allie is right, and I never really felt pregnant at all, and that was through my whole pregnancy. I had no symptoms of being pregnant in the beginning, and the only reason I knew I was pregnant was by my growing belly and being able to feel baby moving much later on. Please don't freak out. Every single pregnancy is different, even from your previous ones. I am sure everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I was the same as Caz with this one convinced each time we went for the scan that it was going to be bad news and I have to say I was at my worst when I hit the same moments I lost my other pregnancies. I know how scary the epu is and I my gut instinct when I was there was to run for the hills which steve stopped me doing the only thing that will give you any reassurance is seeing your little one so give them a ring or your dr and say you need a scan asap as you should be due one. 

I hope something I said about my last loss isn't worrying you?

I have faith that all is ok with your little one and sending you big :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

*Megg* - Lucky! I would totally love to see Elton John.. Sorry you are feeling down but play some upbeat Elton music and say F-You world for now :)

*Jenny *- Sorry you are struggling with your LO - hope you get some answers (Sorry I can't help as I don't know anything about those things!)

*Dazed* - You have definitely put in the time and now you deserve to be looked after (remember the squeaky wheel gets the grease) - definitely find a good doctor (though I understand about wanting to go back to the one who knows your history..). Sorry you are feeling down :hugs: I hope you have a really nice trip into the mountains (I'd like to see a pic of the natural bridge if you go there!!)

*Allie* - You'll get past AF-due day no problem

*Nato* - Your feelings are very likely for nothing - I think everyone is right in saying that with PAL your instincts are skewed... but I know what it's like to have this ominous feeling.. (I had it the whole time and I was very angry that I happened to be right) - But I am praying very hard that you are wrong.. In my experience, the first tri group actually made me feel worse (except for the threads about no symptoms) but maybe it might be helpful for you to read through things (or maybe the PAL group?)

*hoping* - yay for good news :)


----------



## Megg33k

So... Crying because I got my Elton John ticket... but only a single 1. I'm going alone! :( I expect to be in full-on panic attack mode in 12,000 people by myself. But, Elton is worth it!


----------



## yogi77

Megg, I saw Elton last month and it will be well worth the throngs of people!!! He was amazing!

Dazed I hope you don't have to contact your doctor, but if you do I hope you get the answers and help you are looking for!

Nato I remember so many days when I would wake up with NO symptoms and be in full-on panic mode...and then a couple days later the sore boobs would return! It happened A LOT. I am telling you that doppler saved my sanity and the sanity of those around me haha. But I wasn't able to start using it until around 10 weeks so up until that point I was a mess! You've seen the heartbeat so I know that everything will be great at your scan next week!

Hoping congrats on the scan! :hugs:

And thanks to my lovely disco ladies for all of the birthday wishes on FB!!! You have all made me smile today! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

SM, I am going to the Natural Bridge and if I can remember to pack my camera (horrible at doing that) I will gladly send you pics.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I hear Elton John puts on an awesome show... you lucky girl! Sorry you are having some ups and downs:hugs:

Jenny- I hope you get some answers soon:hugs:

Dazed- that sucks about the BFN! 12 months is rough and I know how you feel because before my 2nd pregnancy I had to wait almost as long and it was torture. I would make the appointment just so it doesn't keep getting pushed out. Maybe they can put you on clomid? It has definitely helped me. I hope you have a fun and relaxed trip to the mountains:flower:

Nato- I agree with all the girls and I really hope you are wrong:hugs: PAL is never easy but its nice to hear from the girls that are further along because they have been exactly where we are and now look at them! I hope you get your scan soon so you can put your mind at ease:hugs: 

Allie- I am confident you will get through af day:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nato your instinct is skewed because you're PAL - just like the other girls here.

I used to poke and prod my boobs just to make sure they still hurt, if I wasn't sick or felt sick i'd panic myself something rotten. But all is ok. I'm not going to be able to say anything to reassure you though, so try and get yourself a scan when you can to feel better xxx

ETA: Also WHEN (not if, WHEN) you are in second tri you will lose all your symptoms anyway so get used to some days feeling ok and some days feeling 'pregnant' because it'll all go at 13 odd weeks anyway. Then you'll be panicking with a doppler ;)


----------



## Allie84

I haven't read back yet as I am severely slacking at work but I started a pregnancy journal! :) It has no love so far.....so lonely!


----------



## Allie84

prgirl_cesca said:


> Nato your instinct is skewed because you're PAL - just like the other girls here.
> 
> I used to poke and prod my boobs just to make sure they still hurt, if I wasn't sick or felt sick i'd panic myself something rotten. But all is ok. I'm not going to be able to say anything to reassure you though, so try and get yourself a scan when you can to feel better xxx
> 
> ETA: Also WHEN (not if, WHEN) you are in second tri you will lose all your symptoms anyway so get used to some days feeling ok and some days feeling 'pregnant' because it'll all go at 13 odd weeks anyway. Then you'll be panicking with a doppler ;)

The other day I took tylenol for my backache. A few hours later I panicked my boobs weren't sore. I poked at them at crazy. Then I remembered I had taken pills!


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - you need to put a link to your journal in your sig (unless I am totally blind...)


----------



## Dazed

I showed you some love Allie! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Allie loved your reference to me!!!! Yes i was the ultimate PAL wreck poster person lol! I am now the mother after a loss loony... I sooo hope you and NAto use me as an example to avoid, i was miserable all the time and suprise suprise i am stil suffering with anxiety and not enjoying my lo. I called the therapist today and we wil be meeting next week. Im convinced i am now suffering with PND, that or i have sixth sence and something terrible is gonna happen to Hero. Today the only times i felt relaxed was when i was out away from Hero. As soon as i stepped in my house my stomach becomes a knot and i have mini panic attacks. 
Nato please try and relax as much as you can, you have many months of pregnancy and the anxiety will only get worse if you dont control it now.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Vicky, if you are suffering with PND I really hope you get some relief after visiting with your therapist next week. Remember how wrong your "6th sense" was all throughout your pregnancy whenever you feel that way (as I did using you as an example). :hugs:

Megg, I need you! Or anyone who has experience with progesterone...

I started taking my Natural Woman Progesterone Cream after I got my BFP, 1 tsp a day (which works out to 80 mg of progesterone a day if the internet if right). Weell, my jar is out so I went to GNC to get more and the brand I have has changed their formula!!! It no longer says 'Natural Progesterone USP derived from the Wild Yam Root' on the ingredient list...it now just says "Progesterone." WTF?!?! I'm so worried I'm not going to be taking the same stuff and I will induce a miscarriage by causing my progesterone levels to dop. :( I am going to call the company tomorrow but they are probably closed. Grrr. I'm worried it's no longer natural and is synthetic, which would be HORRIBLE as that's what Provera and birth control is made from! 

I wish I never would have started that cream, because now I can't stop it and it's causing stress. I also am worried about it building up in my fat as I have to take until what, 12 weeks? Geesh. That is, if I can find the USP stuff in my town.


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Oh, Vicky, if you are suffering with PND I really hope you get some relief after visiting with your therapist next week. Remember how wrong your "6th sense" was all throughout your pregnancy whenever you feel that way (as I did using you as an example). :hugs:
> 
> Megg, I need you! Or anyone who has experience with progesterone...
> 
> I started taking my Natural Woman Progesterone Cream after I got my BFP, 1 tsp a day (which works out to 80 mg of progesterone a day if the internet if right). Weell, my jar is out so I went to GNC to get more and the brand I have has changed their formula!!! It no longer says 'Natural Progesterone USP derived from the Wild Yam Root' on the ingredient list...it now just says "Progesterone." WTF?!?! I'm so worried I'm not going to be taking the same stuff and I will induce a miscarriage by causing my progesterone levels to dop. :( I am going to call the company tomorrow but they are probably closed. Grrr. I'm worried it's no longer natural and is synthetic, which would be HORRIBLE as that's what Provera and birth control is made from!
> 
> I wish I never would have started that cream, because now I can't stop it and it's causing stress. I also am worried about it building up in my fat as I have to take until what, 12 weeks? Geesh. That is, if I can find the USP stuff in my town.

I have to say... If it doesn't say USP, its NOT natural. That's the most important bit. :( I wish I could have told you it was probably the same stuff... but it isn't if it doesn't say USP anymore. Do you have any sort of natural/health food store near you? Something less GNC and more 'natural' treatments? I wish I knew more about where you lived so I could help! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks so much Megg. It has DEFINITELY changed. A closer examination of the jar reveals it doesn't even say 'Plant Derived' or 'Natura'l any more. They just kept the brand Natural Woman. What a gimmick! We have one health food store in town that I'm going to head to do today...and try places like CVS. Because I'm officially out so if I don't find any then I'm screwed. I guess if I don't find any I'll have to call the OBGYN nurse on Monday who told me to keep taking it and explain what happened. Maybe they'll have to prescribe me Prometrium or something now that I've started supplementing. 

Thanks again. :hugs:

Edit, Okay, I found a store that sells USP Natural Progesterone but has a Caution label not to be used by pregnant women!


----------



## Megg33k

They always have that label. Its because studies have shown a slight increase in birth defects with women who have used any progesterone product whilst pregnant... but its not because it caused the birth defects... its because progesterone can save a pregnancy that might have otherwise failed due to birth defect. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

It always says that about not using whilst pregnant because no one ever tests on pregnant women...that is what my midwife told me!


----------



## VGibs

Man i wish I could take everyone worry and anxiety away :( I hate it that everyone is so worried and not enjoying themselves. The one thing that made me less fearful is when my Ian put his hands on me and said "I feel better about this time" en francais though so it sounds sexier. 

Allie - Not to freak you out but when I was 5 days later into my pregnancy with Marie-Eve I had spotting so if it happens DONT panic! PLEASE! I am worried all your stressing is doing more harm then good! You need to relax and trust your body! I know easier then said then done but babe you are making me worried for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Megg and Virginia. :hugs: You're definitely right, Virginia. I think everyone is more stressed right around the same time they had their MC and as mine was such an early miscarriage, it's hard to not remember right now. I feel like making it past 5 weeks will be a milestone and I'll feel much better. :) 

Good news, I found some good progesterone cream. It's the Emerita Prog Gest brand that Hearty used and was recommended by her FS! :) I feel even better about taking this than I did the stuff I was on before so it's actually worked out for the best. Phew. 

I'm sure it was great when Ian said that. Alex is definitely treating this one different, talking about it much more, and I feel alot different. So I'm going with that one day at a time. Thanks for the heads up on the spotting! I have a naturally anxious personality about everything, not just TTC and pregnancy, so I'm going to have to learn some techniques, that's for sure. 

I'm off to take a nap. Alex and I went shopping all morning and out for lunch and then dessert, and we're going to see a movie after my nap. I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## SMFirst

Megg33k said:


> its because progesterone can save a pregnancy that might have otherwise failed due to birth defect. :hugs:

hmmm... don't mean to offend anyone but I wanted to write my thoughts to see if anyone can provide some helful information/ debate: 

I understand that progesterone can help a weak but otherwise normal pregnancy and that's great..

But my issue is related to what Megg's pointed out: is "save" the right word here? 

By my thinking, if a pregnancy should fail due to defect then it's better that it fails, and progesterone is only interfering in the natural progress of things in this instance..

Of course we can't predict the future so how can we know when supplements etc are doing more harm than good but it's something I am troubled by in this whole TTC/ pregnancy world (once again I wish I could have just gotten knocked up and had a healthy pregnancy straight off like all my friends..)

so - if anyone can explain it in a different way to me I would be all ears :)


----------



## Megg33k

SMFirst said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> its because progesterone can save a pregnancy that might have otherwise failed due to birth defect. :hugs:
> 
> hmmm... don't mean to offend anyone but I wanted to write my thoughts to see if anyone can provide some helful information/ debate:
> 
> I understand that progesterone can help a weak but otherwise normal pregnancy and that's great..
> 
> But my issue is related to what Megg's pointed out: is "save" the right word here?
> 
> By my thinking, if a pregnancy should fail due to defect then it's better that it fails, and progesterone is only interfering in the natural progress of things in this instance..
> 
> Of course we can't predict the future so how can we know when supplements etc are doing more harm than good but it's something I am troubled by in this whole TTC/ pregnancy world (once again I wish I could have just gotten knocked up and had a healthy pregnancy straight off like all my friends..)
> 
> so - if anyone can explain it in a different way to me I would be all ears :)Click to expand...

It can only do so much to save an otherwise failing pregnancy. The increase in birth defects is VERY low, and they're mild birth defects. I was taking loads of progesterone with Ixxy, and I still lost him/her at 10 weeks. There is some level of "issues" that it won't combat. If its better to let those pregnancies fail, its not my position to decide. But, it doesn't enable severely defective embryos to survive... It only helps those that would struggle a bit more than they could bear naturally. Does that make sense?

That being said... There is no way to know if low progesterone in a pregnancy is caused by a defect in the fetus or just a hormonal issue with the mother. I think risking the former is probably worth it to save a very viable baby that would have died because OUR bodies failed it, ya know?


----------



## vickyd

I think (from speaking with various medical professionals) that progesterone supplements cannot save a doomed pregnancy due to say an abnormality of the baby. If a woman has very low progesterone and there is nothing wrong with the baby then it can really help. There is the issue that preogesterone maycause endocrinologic disorders especially in females causing excess androgens, howver this is rare and isnot the sole contributing factor. The docs in charge of resolving the endocrinological issues with Hero asked if i was on progesterone as it would have explained the high androgen levels.


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> I think (from speaking with various medical professionals) that progesterone supplements cannot save a doomed pregnancy due to say an abnormality of the baby. If a woman has very low progesterone and there is nothing wrong with the baby then it can really help. There is the issue that preogesterone maycause endocrinologic disorders especially in females causing excess androgens, howver this is rare and isnot the sole contributing factor. The docs in charge of resolving the endocrinological issues with Hero asked if i was on progesterone as it would have explained the high androgen levels.

What happens to female babies with excess androgens? And could that be the case even if I ween off the progesterone around 8-10 weeks? 

I ask because nearly all women with PCOS have excess androgens. Last time I was tested they were normal, but a few years ago they were slightly elevated. I don't want to make anything worse, _especially_ unnecessarily. I don't even know if I have low progesterone. I've never had a LP defect, just a few borderline low 7dpo readings. It annoys me that I'm putting my baby at risk for endocrinological disorders just because I'm paranoid. 

The thing is, aren't all IVF mothers on progesterone? Isn't that the norm? And probably those who do IUI, and people like Sassy and Nato who conceived naturally? 

I feel it must be pretty safe if it's used so much.


----------



## vickyd

Allie dont worry about it so much! excess androgens usually may cause increased body hair in puberty. I also have increased androgens without being affected by it. Sometimes they may cause PCOS. If progesterone wasnt safe ( or the odds of it causing some defect were high) doctors wouldnt prescribe it to so many women. Even the baby aspirin we all took or are taking can cause some defects but its rare and the benefits are greater. RELAX


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> I think (from speaking with various medical professionals) that progesterone supplements cannot save a doomed pregnancy due to say an abnormality of the baby. If a woman has very low progesterone and there is nothing wrong with the baby then it can really help. There is the issue that preogesterone maycause endocrinologic disorders especially in females causing excess androgens, howver this is rare and isnot the sole contributing factor. The docs in charge of resolving the endocrinological issues with Hero asked if i was on progesterone as it would have explained the high androgen levels.
> 
> What happens to female babies with excess androgens? And could that be the case even if I ween off the progesterone around 8-10 weeks?
> 
> I ask because nearly all women with PCOS have excess androgens. Last time I was tested they were normal, but a few years ago they were slightly elevated. I don't want to make anything worse, _especially_ unnecessarily. I don't even know if I have low progesterone. I've never had a LP defect, just a few borderline low 7dpo readings. It annoys me that I'm putting my baby at risk for endocrinological disorders just because I'm paranoid.
> 
> The thing is, aren't all IVF mothers on progesterone? Isn't that the norm? And probably those who do IUI, and people like Sassy and Nato who conceived naturally?
> 
> I feel it must be pretty safe if it's used so much.Click to expand...

All IVF patients have to be on it... Yes! There isn't necessarily progesterone given for IUI though... In fact, I don't think there ever is. But, there are TONS of women who wouldn't have their babies if it weren't for progesterone... and their babies are 100% perfect!


----------



## Allie84

Well, I guess if it just gives me a hairy child I guess I can take it! I still giggle when I think of the unibrow baby that was in the nursery with Hero...


----------



## Megg33k

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8GkAJMf7k50/TGB4rAvTNFI/AAAAAAAAAb8/eL1MTycev1g/s400/Unibrow4028.jpg


----------



## Allie84

:rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8GkAJMf7k50/TGB4rAvTNFI/AAAAAAAAAb8/eL1MTycev1g/s400/Unibrow4028.jpg

Your average Greek baby!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl:


----------



## cazza22

I trully believe the cyclogest helped me n this bubs allie :thumbup: & next time I get pregnant I'll take it again and again like vic says the pros far outway the cons! The good thing for ne was I was weened off it at 13 weeks whereas poor Sassy is on it untill 32 weeks :-( it's messy stuff lol!!
I hope ur feeling ok sweetie? When's your early scan? Xxxx lov n hugs always Caz xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'll be on suppositories AND shots up until possibly 34 weeks. My OB is VERY progesterone conscious and has been part of several studies that he says showed that continued use throughout the pregnancy can also prevent pre-term labor and pre-eclampsia.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im still convinced there is something wrong. The fatigue has gone and I have cramping still. Ive just called the clinic and Im waiting for them to get back to me, Ive requested a scan  Im getting myself in a tizzy, getting tearful and upset because I keep imagining the same thing happening  its a year on Thursday since the ERPC which really isnt helping. 

Im hoping I can get a scan today, if not, I will take the day off tomorrow to get one. I need to get a grip though, im just sat at my desk, sniffling. 

arghhhhhhh. I would love a hairy baby instead of no baby.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Im still convinced there is something wrong. The fatigue has gone and I have cramping still. Ive just called the clinic and Im waiting for them to get back to me, Ive requested a scan  Im getting myself in a tizzy, getting tearful and upset because I keep imagining the same thing happening  its a year on Thursday since the ERPC which really isnt helping.
> 
> Im hoping I can get a scan today, if not, I will take the day off tomorrow to get one. I need to get a grip though, im just sat at my desk, sniffling.
> 
> arghhhhhhh. I would love a hairy baby instead of no baby.

Me too, Nato! I'll take it however it comes! :hugs:

I'm so sorry you're so worried, chick! Your symptoms are going to start to taper off a bit. Its around 8-10 weeks that the placenta takes over hormone production, so your symptoms start to go a bit. I'm sure all is well, honey! But, I understand. Thur is going to be a bad day, no matter what. And, I hate that for you. This is different though! This one is here to stay. I hope you get your scan so you can breathe a little easier again! :kiss:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Nato :( I hope you can get that scan ASAP to ease your worries. How bad is your cramping? Are you in a lot of pain?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry your having a rough day Lucy, I hope the clinic call you back asap and you manage to get a scan today, I'm sure your lil bubba is doing just fine, you just need some reassurance. Let us know when you hear.xxxx

PS. Have you thought about getting a doppler??


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh and Megg, my consultant says the exact same thing about the pesseries and progesterone, I'll also be on mine until 34 weeks!xxx


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: Nato!


----------



## Round2

Hmm...all this progesterone talk is very interesting. I might give it a whirl if I ever get pregnant. Other than the hairy baby side affects, it doesn't do any harm right? Wonder if they sell it in Canada?

SM, I have some similar worries. I keep thinking about the fact that my only successful pregnancy has been when I didn't do anything to help it along. I worry that the preseed, legs in the air, green tea etc.etc. is only helping out sperm/eggs that should not be fertlized. Maybe this is why I keep having losses? But at the same time, I keep thinking what's the point of worrying about it, if I'm not willing to stop. I guess I'm at the point now that I'm ready to take the gamble.

Nato, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I know how overwhelmed and scared you feel. I really hope you get a scan today and can relax a bit. I'll be thinking about you today.

One year ago today, I found out my first baby had died. My D&C anniversary will be on Thursday too. I've been really dreading this week, much more than my due dates. I think it's because you think a year is so long, that so much can happen. But here it is a year later and not much has changed.


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Oh and Megg, my consultant says the exact same thing about the pesseries and progesterone, I'll also be on mine until 34 weeks!xxx

I love it when someone proves I'm not talking outta my arse! :haha:



Round2 said:


> Hmm...all this progesterone talk is very interesting. I might give it a whirl if I ever get pregnant. Other than the hairy baby side affects, it doesn't do any harm right? Wonder if they sell it in Canada?
> 
> SM, I have some similar worries. I keep thinking about the fact that my only successful pregnancy has been when I didn't do anything to help it along. I worry that the preseed, legs in the air, green tea etc.etc. is only helping out sperm/eggs that should not be fertlized. Maybe this is why I keep having losses? But at the same time, I keep thinking what's the point of worrying about it, if I'm not willing to stop. I guess I'm at the point now that I'm ready to take the gamble.
> 
> Nato, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I know how overwhelmed and scared you feel. I really hope you get a scan today and can relax a bit. I'll be thinking about you today.
> 
> One year ago today, I found out my first baby had died. My D&C anniversary will be on Thursday too. I've been really dreading this week, much more than my due dates. I think it's because you think a year is so long, that so much can happen. But here it is a year later and not much has changed.

It doesn't always result in a hairy baby. In fact, it doesn't even USUALLY result in a hairy baby. Most of the time, the supplements are so small that they can't cause anything more than your body's natural progesterone production would do by itself. And, if you're low... Well, then you're really just getting yourself up to an even keel with all the other pregnancies in the world. I don't think I've seen any babies of progesterone using mothers come out hairy. LOL

Sorry about your anniversary, honey! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

I&#8217;ve booked a scan for tomorrow at 11.30am.

So now I just have to make it through the next 22 hours. Not sure how I&#8217;m going to manage that but the countdown is on. I think I will need to take a paper bag to breathe into to the clinic with me. 

Sassy &#8211; can a Doppler pick things up at 8+4? If so, where can I get one today. I just googled at it said from 10 weeks, but usually 12? I&#8217;m not sure I am safe to be around things like that. 

Amy, no, thankfully I&#8217;m not in pain, and the cramps do come under &#8216;normal&#8217; but that&#8217;s what happened last time, non painful cramps were my first mmc symptom so normal means nothing to me. I keep thinking that I didn&#8217;t get the brown spotting until 10+4, so things had gone wrong for 3 whole weeks before I had any signs. 

Megg: we will get our hairy babies. I hope you&#8217;re right&#8230; everything seems exactly the same as last time. I think that&#8217;s the problem. 

Dazed, how was the trek? 

Vic, been thinking about you and Hero x

Round, i know we have the same date, and this week will be hard....no denying that. This time last year was very different to today though, i do feel we have been robbed of a lot, but at the same time, we have been given more too - i sometimes wonder if its all bad to have been through this, right now its the worst thing in the world - but pain creates humility in some ways. When your baby does get here, s/he will have the priviledge of being fought for and thought about for all this time. 

This hairy baby talk is taking my mind off scan talk. Its amusing me too.


----------



## Round2

Hmmm....22 hours eh? You best keep yourself busy then. Can you go shopping, for lunch, to a new coffee shop?

If you want to be amused....you can picture me throwing ovulation tests around the bus this morning. I forgot that I had bought a bunch of test and shoved them in my purse. When I went to grab my bus pass this morning, a bunch flew out and landed all over the bus. One landed in the bus driver's crotch. I'm thinking it's a good sign, I'll save that test for CD12!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:rofl: Round, that's so funny.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hang on, what makes hairy babies?? Am I going to have one? :rofl:

Nato - Glad you have the scan booked, not too long to wait! Eat way to much tonight to induce a food coma then it will be morning before you know AND please stay away from google or I'll hunt you down and chop your hands off :rofl:
Emm maybe not, I used mine at 9+4 and found babies HB after about 10 minutes, I would definately recommend getting one, mine kept me sane and ssshhhh don't tell anyone but I used it EVERY day until about 20 weeks when the daily obvious movement started!xxx


----------



## Dazed

Nato- The trek was beautiful. My calves hare killing me though. We to go checkout one trail and it was pure incline. Hubby has picturess of the Natural Bridge that I can post later.

ETA - Witch showed up Sunday, so that was a bit of a trip ruiner.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG @ the hairy babies! Nothing, Sassy! Ignore it! LOL

Nato - I understand. I think I'll freak if everything seems "the same as last time" the next time too... Its natural, sweetie!


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl: at Round spraying the bus with opks. 

Sassers, i think youre ok, I cant see a beard on your avatar pic. I am very likely to do the same with a doppler. I can see it getting out of hand. 

Dazed, im sorry witch showed up. Does that mean you are going to get pushy on your drs ass now? can we see pics of the mountains please?

Megg, quite frankly, we cant win. whatever symptoms happen the whole thing is a bloody nightmare. where are you at with the ixxy?


----------



## Allie84

Nato, :hugs: Remember that the fatigue is caused by progesterone and you're on progesterone supplements, so if theoretically something were wrong (which it's not) the lack of fatigue means nothing. It's a phantom symptom. Well, a phantom lack of symptom. And cramps are normal normal normal normal from the 1,000,000 places I've read that. I hope the next 22 hours fly by. Yes, take Sassy's advice and eat yourself into a coma. :hugs:

Round, :rofl: I totally the crotch OPK is your lucky OPK!! Save it, save it!!! :)

Sorry about the witch, Dazed, :hugs:

AFM I spoke to my OB nurse who tried to convince me the cream I was on is fine, and that my application system is fine, but in the end she said it's better to not worry so much, so how about we put you on a low dose of nice, medically regulated suppositories to ease your mind? I said YES PLEASE so I am now going to join the hairy baby/foofy fanjita club, 50mg in the am and 50 mg in the pm.

Oh, and I Facebooked Hearty about progesterone cream in my madness and I heard back from her. She sends her love to everyone and says it's just too hard to be on here. She is still unsure about what she's going to do about surgery/surrogacy, and says if anyone wants to talk they can FB her.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for passing that on about Hearty. Shes very missed

I have calmed down a bit tonight, i love your logic allie!! also, i read that ms is caused by the difference between progesterone and oestrogen levels in early pregnancy, before the progesterone has risen sufficiently. so when you supplement the progesterone it can reduce ms because the progesterone level comes up to meet the oestrogen level. 

Avert eyes if you arent doing the progesterone suppositories: 

This is what my sister the nurse told me about the suppositories. If you put them in the fanjita, lots of the suppository is lost as it comes out through gravity. So you are best to put the daytime one in the botty so its held in place, and the nighttime one can go fantija you then lie down all night. They are minging though. No denying that.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Also MS doesn't necessarily mean it's the baby being 'strong' or anything, I had terrible morning sickness for about 3 weeks until I started taking my vitamin at night (for the sole reason I panicked I was puking it up) and it literally VANISHED! So I experimented and took it one morning with my breakfast and was sick an hour later. So yeah long and short of it was my sickness was my vitamin, not the baby!


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - I lost my M/S 1 week before my scan...then it came back...then it was gone again 3 days before my scan. It's gone from all day sicky feeling to now just late at night. Sometimes I feel great for a whole day/night and other times I feel like I'm going to hurl if I walk into the kitchen. I think it just changes constantly and wants us to be on the edge of our seats all the time. :wacko: I've learned to go with the ups and downs of it all and as long as I don't have blood/intense cramping I will just be hopeful. Good luck at your scan tomorrow...bring you teddy bear to hold if your OH can't be with you. 

PS. Just finished another 1/2 bag o chips and a rootbeer....nutritionally devoid and lovely.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh I suppose it was a bit much to use it everyday but it was so lovely to turn it on even for 10 seconds just to check baby was still ok, it kept me calm if anything!

I was wondering about Amanda, I'm sure she knows we are all here for her when/if she does return.

I also heard that the pesseries can be inserted up the back passage (sod that) BUT I also heard it can cause constipation or the runs from one day to the next so I avoided doing it that way for those reasons! I use to set my alarm for 2 hours before I was due to get up, pop a pessery in then go back to sleep, they cause mess however long leave them in for and I spoke to my consultant who advised that all the "good" stuff will be absorbed within 15mins!! Even now I just use them at night and have to wear pantyliners everyday as I constantly have chalky stuff coming out, nice!!! :rofl:


----------



## Dazed

Oh the fun in reading the joys of pregnancy. Fajitas, booties... I think my bum hole just tightened up a tad reading all this!

Nato - I am going to start pushing my docs. I'm mentally exausted and just want to enjoy life again. I think this weekend was the first true weekend I went for more than half a day not thinking about it. It was GREAT! I will post pics on FB. It makes the derail a little less messy and more baby/baby making related.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> :rofl: at Round spraying the bus with opks.
> 
> Sassers, i think youre ok, I cant see a beard on your avatar pic. I am very likely to do the same with a doppler. I can see it getting out of hand.
> 
> Dazed, im sorry witch showed up. Does that mean you are going to get pushy on your drs ass now? can we see pics of the mountains please?
> 
> Megg, quite frankly, we cant win. whatever symptoms happen the whole thing is a bloody nightmare. where are you at with the ixxy?

We'll always be a wreck, basically! LOL

Uhm... I took my last BCP yesterday and am waiting on AF. Blood test on Thursday... nothing exciting. I start my stims on the 29th and my 1st follicle tracking ultrasound is on Apr 4. I hope to be PUPO by Apr 11.


----------



## Allie84

Wow, you'll be PUPO really soon, Megg. How exciting. :)

Thanks for the suppository info. :hugs: OMG I don't think I can put them up the bum!! :huh:. Maybe if I have to. What dosages are you guys on? I'm trying to hope that since I'm on 50 mg day and night, half of one, that maybe it's won't be so messy....that's my hope anyways.

Cesca, that's interesting about your vitamins!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I was on 400mg morning and night, now just 400mg at night, I HATE them and cannot wait to finish :-(


----------



## Megg33k

I was on 50mg once a day, and mine weren't all that messy. There was just a bit of sort of watery leakage for a couple hours after I put it in. But, I just popped it in and put on a liner before going to bed. I hardly ever noticed. Mine were waxy, not creamy though... Some are creamy, I guess.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for today Nato, will be thinking of you. Can't wait to see a new pic of your lil bubba.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Sassers. Busying myself with toenail painting. 

Megg, saw your fb update on your parents - my mum is doing my head in too. Hoping this will be a real christmas gift for you. And a halloween one for me. 

Will update later - im scared.


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry I wasn't on last night steve had an accident at work and ended up at a&e he's ok no major damage done thank goodness but he has had stiches and is all baddaged up but hes gone to work today hope he'll be ok.

Anyway just wanted you to know Im thinking of you and I am sure this scan will reassure you cant wait to hear all about your little one. Massive :hugs: to you.

:hugs: to all my other lovely ladies.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad Steve's okay, Lucy! :thumbup:

OMG! Not only my parents, but even the FB comments are doing my head in. I was just trying to say that I'm concerned about disappointing everyone with a failed cycle when they're all talking about it like its a sure thing. And, all my responses are about how parents aren't superhuman and worry too... and I can always ask them to stop voicing their concerns and negativity around me.

That's not what I bloody meant! Its fine that they worry. ITS FINE! The issue is that they're literally assuming that I'll be pregnant in a month and already trying to plan accordingly... not taking into account that I could NOT be pregnant in a month. *sigh* I'm about to delete the entire comment, because I'm far to irritable to read replies that don't make any bloody sense to what I was trying to say to begin with! :hissy:


----------



## Dazed

Nato - Good luck, but I'm sure you don't need it. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- I'm glad steve is doing ok:thumbup:

Megg- April is fastly approaching! I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!

Nato- I can't wait to hear about your scan! I'm sure it will be good news:hugs:

I hope everyone had a good weekend! My family was visiting so I was a bit awol this weekend.


----------



## NatoPMT

Journal updated.....x

Megg, The pressure parents put on their children is immense. Must not to that when i am a parent. 

my mum told me last night to calm down and stop panicking. Then, in the same breath, said 'i dont want to scare you but you could get MRSA from the injections'. 

stop telling me to calm down, then scaring me!!!

Omg Luce, what did Steve do? I thought it was the girls who caused the worry, then the boys end up in A&E!! Glad he's ok.


----------



## LucyJ

Left a msg in your journal :flower:

Well I have been back to a&e with steve he came home just after lunch as he was getting a pins & needles feeling in his fingers so went to check it out to make sure there was no nerve damage all ok he's had redressed so hopefully he should be alright.

He was cutting a piece of wood with his hand saw and the wood split causing the saw to jump and cut his hand he said there was a lot of blood & quite a big chuck gone so he's had stiches and been baddaged up. 

I like to say this was a one off but since I've known steve we have spent a lot of time at a&e at one point he should of had his own cubicle. When we first got together he fell of a roof at work not his fault bad scaffolding he stepped across the scaffolding & the board went from under his feet (it should have been secured) he managed to grab hold of a bar of the scaffolding so he didnt crash to the ground (3 stories down) but in doing that he ripped his shoulder out was off work for several months. Two months before our wedding he was working in the rain hammering slipped in the wet weather smacked his hand and fractured his finger in three places the worst thing was the a&e department said it was fine and sent him back to work I took one look at it in the evening and wasn't happy so took him to our local a&e they were shocked he'd been sent to work without a x-ray or anything. It was lucky we got a second opinion as the skin was broken it was very swollen and bloody they said if it has been left he could got of got blood posioning & possibly of lost his hand which for a carpenter wouldnt of been good. Luckily it was healed by our wedding apart form a slight black nail. Those are to name but a few he's been there for things in his eye, stepped on glass which had gone so deep it meant a a&e trip, got whiplash as someone crashed into him and many other little things. In fact this is the first time we've been with him in about a year or so which is pretty good touch wood we wont be back there for a while.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have some news from Sugar

she got her 21 day test back....and her progesterone is at 128.5!!!!!! Given what her progesterone was like before, thats incredible. She's only 8dpo at the mo, but everyone think highly pregnant thoughts for her, she thinks shes on a boofn, but either way thats a cracking result

Round: her consultant thinks the high progesterone is due to clomid as well as the cyclogest shes on. Sugar was oving very weakly before, she was getting levels of about 10 or 15 progesterone (in english units)


----------



## pregoinnorge

wow, go Sugar! Pregnant thoughts, pregnant thoughts :) :) :)
(by the way i commented on your awesome results in your journal)


----------



## Round2

Wow, Lucy....your poor husband. Sounds like very dangerous work. Glad he's okay now.

Nato, that's great news about Sugar. I had my progesterone tested last time at the FS, but she said it came back fine. I didn't get a number though. I'll have to ask when I see her next month. I'm kicking myself now because my LP has always been on the short side (except last cycle) so it's always been in the back of my mind. Interesting info though.

Megg, I'm sure your parents mean well. But I get what you are saying. My mom seems to always come up with the absolute worst things to say. When I told her about my first miscarriage she was upset, not because I lost a baby, but because she was going to look silly telling everyone that I was not pregnant anymore!! Hmmm....thanks for the support mom!! I also know that when I am stressed, it doesn't matter what she says, good or bad, it's always the wrong thing.

I am getting excited about your IVF cycle though. I love hearing about all the details. I'm such a nerd, all this science stuff fascinates me so much. I just think it's so amazing what you are having done. I was actually thinking about joining a protest on parliament hill to get IVF covered under our medical insurance, I had a big meeting that day and couldn't get out of it, but if they ever do it again, I want to join.

Nato......just wanted to give you one last :) :)


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Sugar thats fantastic news sending lots of pregnant thoughts to you

:dust:


----------



## sugarlove

thanks girls. I nearly died when the surgery said that over the phone. I was hoping for 30 at a push!

I'm having a few preggo symptoms but have them every month, so trying not to read too much into them. I've got AF type pains, loads of CM and tingling knockers. I thought with progesterone like that, a BFP would have shown up but I tested with an FRER in Tesco toilets and it was Boofn :growlmad:
At least if nothing else, it shows that clomid is working for me and lifting my progesterone.

Lucy sorry to hear about Steve. His job sounds very dangerous!

Amy totally forgotten whether I said it or not, but big congrats!:happydance:

Hope everyone is ok. I've been stalking and keeping up to date, just needed to take a little break.
:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry not been about the last couple of days it was pauls 8th angel birthday yesterday plus aarron had surgery to remove his tonisils and adanoids out so been a busy little nurse for him 

hope everyone is well im cd14 at the mo so i ov in 4 days roughly so need to try and fit some loving in if i can if i cant who cares xxx
 



Attached Files:







194300_10150450614820338_631305337_17642278_1517723_o.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Allie84

Sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: I miss you so much! Well done on the progesterone...what does that equate to in US so I can understand!??!?1

Pregnant thoughts, pregnant thoughts! :hugs:

Lucy, oh my, I'm so sorry about Steve! What does he do for work? I'm glad he's okay, but ouch...that must have been scary. :hugs:

Megg, sorry about the parents drama...I shall get caught up in your journal tonight.

How is Aaron doing Jen? :hugs: for Paul's angel anniversary. :angel:

I'm so tired today it's REALLY hard to work. Or think.


----------



## jenny25

He is doing alright hun just grumpy and taking charge on things but i will let him away with it since he isnt well xx


----------



## LucyJ

He's a carpenter so pretty much injurying his hands is the worst thing he could do bless him. He's alright the pins and needles seems to have stopped he's some pain but doing alright Ive got to change his dressing every other day. He's back to work tomorrow building a staircase in the house they are working on Ive told him to be extra carefull. I do worry about him but Im quite good at dealing with things like that had lots of practice.

Jen hope your little man is feeling better :hugs: to you.

Is there anyway you can have a nap Allie I remember when I was teaching at lunch I had to put my head down on the desk for 20 mins or so as I was tired.


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Sugar!!! :hugs:

Just like a mum, eh, Nato? Don't worry... but here's something to worry about! LOL

Poor Aaron! Sending love, Jen! xxx


----------



## sugarlove

I haven't got a clue what it is in America Allie but in the UK it's measured in nmil.
Hope you're feeling ok preggo lady. Have yourself a kip :hugs:

Jen, sorry Aaron has been poorly, Wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## sugarlove

Megg best of luck for your next cycle
:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

I meant nmol!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls feels like an age since I last posted! I've missed so much! Big hugs Megg. I hope the next cycle is for you babe. Congrats Allie! And nice to see things going well Lucy!xx

I am still trying. But stopped in January for a bit. Just had ov. Already symptom spotting lol. And I.really am having good ones for 4 dpo. Major pain in my armpits and side of boobs. Hunger, low burning back pain, Sharp twinges, hot flushes, itchy, and very bloated.

So how is everyone? :hug:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: CJ good to see you everything crossed for you this month.


----------



## sugarlove

hey CJ nice to see you back on here poppet. Symptoms sound promising. Fingers crossed!


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys! Got back a few hours ago from our last stay at the hospital. We did the 24 hour PH test and turns out poor Hero has a serious case of Reflux. They gave us a special syrup to take 3 times a day, shes on the hypoallergenic formula and we will re-evaluate in 3 months. Lets hope everything goes ok from now on, poor thing has been through enough..

Sugar missed you babes!!! GREAT NEWS!!! I feel a Bfp looming...

Megg maybe we should start a thread with all the crap our parents have said to us over the years and that way we can always have a reminder of what not to say to ours!

Luce hope Steve is ok love!


----------



## sugarlove

Poor Hero Vicky. Hope she gets better soon. 

Your recent thread about being an anxious mother reminded me of my mate I visited a few weeks ago. She was constantly checking her LO was breathing by sticking a finger up her nose! Her hubby woke up one night to find a finger up his nose. She was doing it automatically when she was half asleep bless her! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Poor, Hero... :hugs: Vicky! Sounds like a great thread idea! LOL

CJ!!! So happy to see you, honey!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I feel out of the loop! Prego and Nato!! Wonderful news. I will try catch up. Just trying to get back in to practice lol.


----------



## Dazed

Hi CJ! Missed you love!


----------



## vickyd

sugarlove said:


> Poor Hero Vicky. Hope she gets better soon.
> 
> Your recent thread about being an anxious mother reminded me of my mate I visited a few weeks ago. She was constantly checking her LO was breathing by sticking a finger up her nose! Her hubby woke up one night to find a finger up his nose. She was doing it automatically when she was half asleep bless her! :haha:

mmmm finger up the nose....Good idea!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I prefer the compact mirror personally, not as invasive and handy for eyebrow plucking (see monobrow)!!


----------



## Allie84

LOL Vicky!!

Glad Hero's back home and doing well. :hugs: I'm sorry she has such bad reflux but glad she's got a remedy. How are you doing?

Hi CJ!!! :yipee: Great to hear from you; you were missed. :hugs: FX this is your month, good symptoms for that DPO. How is everything going? 

Sugar, how did your Clomid cycle go? Were you monitored? Did you feel any different?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh vicky poor hero hope she feels better soon & hope you are doing ok.
:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Vicky I hope Hero is ok darlin! :hug:

Allie I am doing ok. Been so busy with the pub. And so much else going on. We have been working so hard to get our debts under control....only just got back to wales 2 weeks ago for the first weekend since november! The new pub is rather big, but gorgeous. People arent as friendly as the last one. Our current one might be re-let which will mean another move... its all go go go LOL

So do my symptoms really sound good? I am so out of practice LOL but it means I havent even thought about ttc which was good for a while.

The BIG news right now is that my younger sister (not sure how many of you remember me talking about her) has lost custody of her baby. She had to have a c-section at 33 weeks because she smoked and drank, and the placenta couldnt supply oxygen to the baby. He spent 5 weeks in hospital and caught mrsa (poor love!) My sister and I fell out badly and she turned on me with our half sister who is not very nice. Anyhoooo, my sister took her son home and at 9 weeks rushed him to hospital with breathing trouble. They x-rayed him and found he had 4 fractured ribs and a fractured leg! God I'm in tears writing this! The specialist back dated his injuries to when he was in hospital....so my sister says. I dont know what to believe. But she will not be getting him back, so she called me in tears...after 8 months not talking! And has asked me to apply for a residency order. There is a skeleton in my husbands closet which could prevent us from getting him, but we are going to go through the checks and see how we go.

Sorry for the long post.

I really am so pleased to see that many of you have got your bfps and now I am BACK I am going to follow the rest of you! :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god... That's so sad about your sister's baby. I hope you guys get through the checks! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

HI girls! Sorry I havent been around muchly.....I have fallen with post partum depression. It hit me pretty bad last week....and today I saw the doctor and got a prescription thank god. It seems stupid to me....I have everything in the world and yet everything is making me miserable. Its to hard to explain...

Whoever asked about Amanda *hearty* I messaged her on facebook. Shes doing just fine and dandy!


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Girls, I'm in a shit mood today, temp dropped slightly and tested and got a boofn. I'm really hacked off, I really thought this was my month after a year of trying with those crazy high progesterone levels and preggo symptoms. I was googling last night though and progesterone can give you sore waps and AF type pains, so it's prob just that. :growlmad:

Allie the clomid turned me into a raging lunatic this month. I paid for a private scan and she could see 2 dominant follicles developing on each side on day 11. She said there was a 10% chance of twins. It made me really spotty, anxious and weepy though. I was hiding in the toilets crying at work last week for no apparent reason. I really hope I don't feel as bad with my next round.

Virginia, sorry you're feeling low. Have you been to see your Doctor or Midwife? I hope they can help you.

CJ that's terrible about your sister! Hope you get through the checks.:thumbup:

Have a good day everyone


----------



## hoping:)

its good to have you back Sugar and CJ!!! FX this is your month:thumbup:

CJ- that is just awful about your little nephew:( Poor little guy.

Sugar- you are only 7 dpo, right? try not to stress you still have time!

vGibs- sorry you are going through a rough time, but at least you are trying to take care of it. I hope things get better soon:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

CJ, I really hope you get through the checks! :hugs: Poor little nephew. :(

Virginia, I hope you feel much better soon. Thinking of you. :hugs:

How's hubby doing today Lucy?

Sugar, aren't you only 7dpo? I should show you my chart this cycle. My temps were actually lower than normal with a few dips and I got a BFP.


----------



## Megg33k

I think the internet is a baaaaaaaaaaad place for me today. I keep reading the wrong things. (No, not in here.... Just venting)


----------



## Allie84

What's going on Megg? I haven't really checked FB; I should go see that status update that was bugging you yesterday.


----------



## NatoPMT

tell me about it. I have roid rage. I am SO MAD. My legs keep indiscriminately kicking. 

At least i think its roid rage, i might just be very tetchy.


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... I don't want to say much on here about what's got me wound up, but I linked to it on FB. I don't want to be banned. LOL


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> tell me about it. I have roid rage. I am SO MAD. My legs keep indiscriminately kicking.
> 
> At least i think its roid rage, i might just be very tetchy.

You have "Chuck Norris Legs" its a terrible diesease....they have pills I think...and a charity.


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Uhm... I don't want to say much on here about what's got me wound up, but I linked to it on FB. I don't want to be banned. LOL

I feel like one of those people whose friends are holding me back from not punching the rude jerk in a bar ya know..."Hold me back! Hold me back!" I wish I could tell that ninny headed milly muggins how I really FEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I feel like that a lot, Virginia! I know it shouldn't concern me... and it doesn't effect my life... but it just goes all over me. *sigh*

On to happier stuff... Uhm... Err... 6 days until stimming for me! Yeah, that'll have to do!


----------



## Allie84

I'm soooooooooooo confused! Off to FB.

What is roid rage????? My first thought was hemmoroids lol!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Its a fit or rage caused by taking steroids. Mostly body builders get it.


----------



## Round2

Think i just figured out what thread you were talking about. I saw it when I first logged in this morning and I could get past the first post. Megg, just ignore it, please!!

VGibs, I'm really sorry you're going through PPD. It's awful, my SIL went through it and I saw what it did to her. I'm glad to hear that you've recognized the signs and are doing something about it.

Sugar, I think your chart still looks fine. It's early all your temps are above the coverline. I'm still holding out hope for you.

CJ, sorry to hear about your nephew. Poor little guy, he's already been through so much.

Nato, hope the roid rage calms for you. I'm sure that doesn't mix well with the paranoia and terror you already feel.

Not much going on here. Drinking copious amounts of green tea, grapefruit juice and robitussin. Am getting very sick of BDing already....it's only CD9....ugghhhhh!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm ignoring it! I'm not posting! I'm just having a hissy fit (or bennie *thanks Nato*) in my head!


----------



## Round2

Megg33k said:


> I'm ignoring it! I'm not posting! I'm just having a hissy fit (or bennie *thanks Nato*) in my head!

Well that's good....stimming 6 days right!!

I'm just glad it wasn't me! I'm always _super _paranoid on this site to say something that would offend somebody. It's so hard to understand some people's tone sometime times, espeically when you don't know them very well.


----------



## Allie84

I feel like the thread in question....the person is seriously depressed and needs help asap. Wanting to die is not the request of a person in their right frame of mind. :(


----------



## NatoPMT

Round i spotted that too, i think its making me more nervous...and the leaflet actually lists nervousness as a side effect. 

imagine if i were taking more than 10mg. I'd be a psycho

Keep going!!!! Gimme a B...Gimme a D..... 

Dazed, loving your dictionary definition pop up post


----------



## NatoPMT

i dont like discussing other bumpers or threads on this thread. The girl is having a seriously hard time - isolation along with depression creates monsters in the mind. She needs support in my opinion. 

Them's my feelings. Beak now zipped.


----------



## Megg33k

I think I lose my ability to keep perspective when I'm drugged... I'm hormonal enough to not attempt to get it back for a while. Its safest for everyone if I hide in my User CP... for real.


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping and Allie I disagree with FF, I reckon I'm 9dpo. It moved me from 9dpo to 7 cos one of my temps went up by a 1/10. I'm pretty sure I'm out now. Felt like I had preggo symptoms yesterday and nada today. On to another clomid crazy bitch month. Can't wait!


----------



## Megg33k

9dpo is still REALLY early! I don't think you're out!


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Megg, I just feel really negative today and convinced there's no BFP.

On a different note, I can't believe Elizabeth Taylor has died!


----------



## MinnieMone

just to say and not trying to have steroid one upmanship! but try being on 25mg (rising to 40mg when preggo) seriously i'm suprised I haven't done one of those gunning downs in the street.... and the fact that mart is still with me even though i'm like a she devil i will never know.

looks like i'm having a chemical btw.... I really can't f*cking belive it.

Sugar - nice to see you back love.... 9dpo is still super early. hang in there.


----------



## sugarlove

Sorry to hear that Mone. Have you has a positive go negative?
X


----------



## jenny25

sorry mone hun :(

how is everyone xx


----------



## LucyJ

Mone Im so sorry sweatheart :hugs:

CJ so sorry to hear about your nephew and everything that has gone on with your sister I hope you get through all the checks.

Sugar it is so good to see you missed you :hugs:

Megg :hugs: 

Allie steve's doing better today he's been to work all day he's in some pain but coping thanks for asking.


AFM: well after 17 weeks of no sex Steve got some last night :happydance: Ive been so nervous about it but it happen quite nautarlly and felt good best of all no spotting or anything and I did the dopplar today all ok. So thats one thing done, I have also started a pregnancy journal I know finally so thats another thing done next step having a bath not sure Im there but pretty proud of myself as daft as that sounds.


----------



## NatoPMT

Mone, i completely agree, im only on 10mg.....but whats going on with you, petal? what's happening? big hugs and lots of loves to you xx


----------



## NatoPMT

twit twoo luce!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry, i am being a moron. Sugar, Elizabeth Taylor has died??? Charlotte from SATC will be gutted 

I hope youre still in - with your fancy progesterone readings. 

Allie, on that....to get the US progesterone units, divide the UK unit by 3.18

Hiya CJ - thats rough about your sister, Im very sorry to hear that - i hope the LO is recovering well too. Poor lil thing


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry, Mone. :hugs:

Lucy, that's a great first step! I bet Steve was very happy indeed. ;) And you! Yeah, I am not sure when I will brave a bath but I sure miss them already. Instead I'm just standing in the shower for ages, but it's not the same and I can't read my gossip mags in the shower! 

Sugar, I really hope you're still in. I think it also moved you because of your monitor...do you remember what it was like on the peak? It seems more likely that you'd ov after your peak....don't count yourself out yet! 

Thanks, Nato. I worked it out and yes, that is a rocking progesterone number Sugar has!!! Higher than mine pregnant at 11 dpo when I last had it checked.


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gifon the sex. I didn't realise you were abstaining poppet.

Allie FF agreed with me and it matched up with CBFM and everything and then it suddenly changed it's mind on Monday and adjusted. :shrug: I actually feel like my progesterone's crashing down today. I feel pretty low and I'm getting endo pains. :growlmad: Fucking sick of this every month. I really can't cope with much more. I was actually googling adoption agencies today.

Mone come back and tell us what's happened sweetie :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Lucy https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gifon the sex. I didn't realise you were abstaining poppet.
> 
> Allie FF agreed with me and it matched up with CBFM and everything and then it suddenly changed it's mind on Monday and adjusted. :shrug: I actually feel like my progesterone's crashing down today. I feel pretty low and I'm getting endo pains. :growlmad: Fucking sick of this every month. I really can't cope with much more. I was actually googling adoption agencies today.
> 
> Mone come back and tell us what's happened sweetie :hugs:

I'm sorry you're feeling so low, i think its a good idea to investigate whatever feels right for you....can i say 'but' here? Youre just starting on treatment. You've just started clomid and your results are coming back with amazing figures. These drugs can work very well. I think you should throw everything that you want to at this...meds, IVF, adoption - the works. Keep throwing stuff 

I know youre pissed off :hugs:

I know all too well how that feels, so I'm well game for chucking some plates at a brick wall and doing screams in the meantime. 

how are you feeling about IVF at the moment?


----------



## CJSG1977

Mone I'm so sorry darling :hug:

My nephew has recovered well. This was over 7 months ago. He is such a smiley chap. I only have one pic. I'll put it up tonight. I found out today our viability assessment is a week tomorrow. I'm so nervous but excited.

Woohoo Lucy. Nice one ,-)


----------



## sugarlove

I'm going to give the clomid 3 cycles Nato and if it doesn't work, go down the egg share route. I have to do it before my 36th Birthday in October if I want to egg share and it takes a while to get all the tests done and results back. I'm probably going to have to get the tests done at end of April. I just can't stand the though of going through IVF whilst this redundancy situation is on at work. If they find out, realistically I'm out.


----------



## Dazed

Oh Sugar. I want to say I know how you feel, but realistically I don't. I hope your not out! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Dazed, I imagine you've got a pretty good idea how I feel. It's been about a year for you too hasn't it petal :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Yes Allie steve was very happy :winkwink: 

We were advised to abstain for the first 12 weeks and I was so scared about it after the 12 week mark couldnt do it poor old steve luckily I have a very understanding hubby who would rather me and the baby be ok then get some. Although I did think he was cheating on me at one point I was playing on his new phone hit the wrong button and found a text from anonymous that said something along the lines of I love you and I am so happy being with you I totally freaked out burst into tears yelled at him told him I was moving back with my parents and he'd never see me again he looked at me very oddly checked his phoned looked at me laughed then said "you silly cow Im not cheating on you I love you with al my heart dont want anyone else the text is from you" turns out when he first got his phone I was playing around and wrote a text message to him on his phone which got saved on the phone somehow and as it wasnt to be sent to anyone it saved it as anonymous I cant tell you how stupid I felt luckily steve wasnt mad at me he just laughed and gave me a hug.

Sugar I am so sorry your having a hard time and know its not been easy for you. It sounds like you have a good plan in place sorry about the work situation thats a added stress you dont need.

Good luck CJ


----------



## Round2

Mone, just wanted to say that I'm really sorry. Chemicals are so cruel, as if TTCAL isn't hard enough. I really feel for you.

Sugar, I'm so sorry. I hate BFN days, especially after your hopes were so high. I'm glad that you're going to give the Clomid another shot. Your body seems to getting ready to make a baby. Just hold on a little longer, it will happen soon.


----------



## Allie84

That's hilarious, Lucy!!! :rofl:

Sugar, that sounds like a solid plan. I bet the Clomid will work for you, though. Your body seems to respond well to it.


----------



## Dazed

Sugar - TTC for over a year now, Past a year if I include the NTNP since the mc, and coming up on a year here soon of post mc TTC. Working up getting the nerve to call the Gyn to get an appt.


----------



## sugarlove

Good for you Dazed. Here's to BFP's for both of us :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- I hope everything goes well at the viability assessment next week:thumbup:

Sugar & Dazed- I know how frustrating the long wait can be:hugs: I am keeping everything crossed for the both of you. Sugar, l think I mentioned to you before that we tried for about 10 months without a BFP and then our 1st round of clomid brought us a BFP! I really hope it works quick for you. It already sounds like it is doing some improvement as your progesterone level is amazing! Dazed, it was hard for me to make the 1st intitial appointment to get help but I am sure glad I did and wish I would have done it sooner. Good luck to both of you!

Mone- I'm so sorry:hugs:

Lucy- that story is hilarious:haha: Steve sounds like a great guy:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Mone! :hugs:

Yes, Elizabeth Taylor died.


----------



## CJSG1977

It really has been a while since I have been on here... I have never known it be so quiet!!! I feel lonely LOL! And I actually have time to talk to everone :-(

It is very sad about Elizabeth Taylor. Thoughts go to her family.

I am still symptom spotting...and told the dh I am and he is ok with that. Charting drove him a little crazy last time I was doing it even though he was supportive. I am still getting strong twinges in my right side, cervix pain and muscle hurt in my stomach but I have been doing a lot of physical work... so could explain the muscle cramp in my left leg too??? Pain in my right hip... still heartburn, but cant seem to cure this HUNGER!!! Driving me mad. I never eat this much! And it seems within the hour I am wanting to snack on something again. Low back pain is really bad too to the point where I had to sit and rub my lower back. Itchy armpits and hands...which is weirdly like when I was pregnant last time. Oh and is it me.... I am thirsty a lot but water smells bleachy....or metally. Wow, there it is...I am back to the crazy 2WW symptom spotter I was before. LOL! Oh well.

Megg.... stimming soon!!!!!!!! It is called that right?

Its frightening making that step Dazed but it can only be a good thing. GL hunni!


----------



## Round2

Wow CJ...is that you in your avatar? Pretty different picture than earlier today!! I love it! Your symptoms sound great. I'm not much of symtom spotter myself. I just don't think that I'm that observant!! I really don't notice any difference months when I'm preggo.

Dazed, do it! I'm so afraid for my appointment next month, but I made the appointment and now I feel better. I feel like I'm taking a step forward. But TBH I was terrified to even call. You've been waiting too long....just do it hun!!!

I'm sad about Elizabeth Taylor too. I'm sure her and Michael Jackson are have cocktails somewhere right now!!

Does anyone else watch American Idol? I'm watching it right now, I just love Casey!!


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> twit twoo luce!!!

WTH does that mean?????

I wanna walk down the street saying "twit too" to folks and see what happens LOL


----------



## SMFirst

it's a british thing - my cousins say it too (it's like sounding out a cat-call whistle)


----------



## SMFirst

I had to get caught up on all the posts!

Vicky - glad Hero has gotten some more answers

Vgibs - very sorry to hear you are dealing with PND but at least you are getting assistance and it will pass.

Dazed and Sugar - Sorry for the BFN's - I would expect one myself any day now but I plan on not testing anyway

Nato and Allie and Hoping - hope all is giong well for you guys and your beans

Minimone - sorry to hear your struggles too :(

CJ - Hi, we haven't met (I just joined this group and they helped me with some struggles after a MMC!)

Round - Sorry if I missed reading your news - but what's new?

Lucy - that's great your are DTD again :) and that it came about naturally.. funny abuot the text!!


AFM - I've been distracted planning an awesome roadtrip for my husband and I around our great province in July :) And I've actually gotten out running a couple of times (yay exercise!) (I get hooked on projects pretty easily - it's been nice not to think about ttc though)


----------



## Dazed

Thanks SM, but the witch actually got me Sunday on my mini vacation. I handled it better than I thought I would and I'm proud of myself for it!


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, its called stimming. :) As long as my blood work comes back low enough this morning, I'll start on Tuesday. FX'd!

Dazed - You'll probably be as relieved as I was after you take that first step. Its just doing it that's the hard part! :hugs:

No American Idol for me... not since Simon left. :(

Love the symptom spotting, CJ! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, I know I will be relieved. I was when I made the appt with my GP, but since I was simply brushed off its got me in that panic state again of calling. I know I just need to do it, whats the worst that could happen besides getting brushed off again, I get a pap?


----------



## Megg33k

That is about the worst that can happen... I hate doing this sort of thing too. Trust me! Just take a BIG breath in and do it! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I will, but I don't like people playing with my whoo-haa :brat:(except hubby).


----------



## Megg33k

I don't either... but to say "I've gotten used to it" is quite the understatement! Plus, there's a lot of that in pregnancy! :( When I went for my first prenatal appointment with Ixxy, I thought hubby was gonna die when she tried to go elbow deep in there! :rofl: It was ridiculous, but so funny to see his face! I thought he might faint!


----------



## Dazed

I just need to remember I'm doing it for Dh's legacy. Thanks Meggles! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> I just need to remember I'm doing it for Dh's legacy. Thanks Meggles! :hugs:

As I'm doing all of it for MY legacy! Its worth it in the end... I promise!


----------



## Dazed

Don't get me wrong, I do want to leave my legacy, but it seems like its more of DH's legacy since he is the last male to carry on the name (he does have brothers, but thats a different story).


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Don't get me wrong, I do want to leave my legacy, but it seems like its more of DH's legacy since he is the last male to carry on the name (he does have brothers, but thats a different story).

No, I get that! Kevin has siblings with kids. But, this really is about MY legacy. I'm adopted... So, I've never met anyone I was biologically related to. And, I'm the last person carrying my last name. So, its to carry on my family name and to have a biological connection to 1 person. That's why I can't bring myself to stop until I have at least 1 of my own.


----------



## vickyd

Mehh hun you will have more than one of your own! You can get pregnant and youre determined so the final goal is very near!


----------



## Megg33k

I sure hope so, Vicky! Just stressing today!!!

I had my E2 bloods drawn this morning, and they'll determine whether I've got the green light to start my stims on Tuesday. If its too high, they'll have to go see if I have cyst or something. And, the clinic said I'd only hear from them if its high. But, last time, they called either way. So, now... If they show up on my caller ID, I'll assume its bad news even if its just a courtesy call... and I REALLY want to know my result either way. I'm not good with "no news is good news"... I want to HEAR the good news! LOL Also, I'm supposed to head out to see family in the morning, and I can't go yet if I need an ultrasound to check for a cyst. I just want my results NOW! And, the lab is saying they're not back yet, even though they didn't even bother asking my name. *sigh* I just want a REALLY smooth cycle. I don't want the setbacks from last time. 

I think I feel like last time was so fraught with crap... having to delay a cycle, so few eggs at egg retrieval, so much difficulty at embryo transfer, not seeing my HCG double at my betas... It just feels like maybe a smoother cycle would have a better end result, ya know? I know that none of those things led to me losing Ixxy... I know they didn't. But, I just want to feel like this cycle was "right"... So the end result might turn out "right" too. I'm just being silly and paranoid... but I was something to go smoothly for once. :(


----------



## Round2

Megg, I'm sorry you're feeling this way. I really hope things go more smoothly this time, you've had more than enough heartbreaks and setbacks. Are you going to call the clinic later and get the results if you don't hear from them? 

Dazed, did you call your doctor? I'm so used to being poked and proded, I don't even notice anymore. I've had way over 20 u/s in the past year, most of them internal. I get suspicious when a doc doesn't want to see my foof!!

SM, where are you going? When are you going? Or did I miss that?


----------



## SMFirst

Round - that's funny you get suspicious :) - I used to jump with every prod but after a few times you do get used to it..

Well, we are going on a little 4-day trip next week (south BC) and then in July we are going on a 10-day trip up north, then across to Jasper, down through Banff and across south BC again.

Megg - sorry you are stressed, but it's good you are focused on such a touching goal to have a biological connection to someone :)


----------



## Round2

SMFirst said:


> Well, we are going on a little 4-day trip next week (south BC) and then in July we are going on a 10-day trip up north, then across to Jasper, down through Banff and across south BC again.

That sounds like my honeymoon! We started out in Whistler, drove to Vancouver, then flew to Edmonton and drove to Jasper and down the Icefields highway to Lake Louise and finally to Banff. It was spectacular! Jasper was my all time favourite place, absolutely breathtaking!!


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg, I'm sorry you're feeling this way. I really hope things go more smoothly this time, you've had more than enough heartbreaks and setbacks. Are you going to call the clinic later and get the results if you don't hear from them?
> 
> Dazed, did you call your doctor? I'm so used to being poked and proded, I don't even notice anymore. I've had way over 20 u/s in the past year, most of them internal. I get suspicious when a doc doesn't want to see my foof!!
> 
> SM, where are you going? When are you going? Or did I miss that?

I'm hoping to just get a copy printed out at the hospital's lab. I don't want to dick around with my clinic, if I'm being honest. They're SO busy that they don't have time to attend to each and every phone call in a timely manner unless its important. And, telling me a # that I don't technically need to know isn't "important" to them. *sigh*



SMFirst said:


> Round - that's funny you get suspicious :) - I used to jump with every prod but after a few times you do get used to it..
> 
> Well, we are going on a little 4-day trip next week (south BC) and then in July we are going on a 10-day trip up north, then across to Jasper, down through Banff and across south BC again.
> 
> Megg - sorry you are stressed, but it's good you are focused on such a touching goal to have a biological connection to someone :)

Ooh! Trips sound great, hun! :)

It is a really strong desire. So, it keeps me heading in the right direction. But it also makes every heartbreak that much worse... getting so close and then having it ripped away again... blah.


----------



## Dazed

Waiting for people to clear out for lunch. Don't want people knowing my business.


----------



## Megg33k

Good thinking! Lunch is soon!!! :)


----------



## Dazed

OK... I made the jump. I go April 12th. 
I'm really nervous now since its actually with the same doc I was seeing for my mc.


----------



## Megg33k

Its good to go to someone you've been with before though. They'll understand more about where you've been to get here! :hugs: Apr 12 is soon! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Dazed

I know. Its WAY sooner than I thought it would be. Usually it takes a month to get an appt. I'll be cd24 by that time.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! :) I might be 1 day post transfer that day! The "egg collection" ticker in my sig is set for Apr 8... So, only 4 days longer than it says right now!


----------



## Dazed

So did your bloods come back then?


----------



## Megg33k

No! :hissy: My "stat" blood results aren't back yet! Why? I dunno!!! Its STAT... FFS!


----------



## Dazed

I'm sure everything is fine.

I see you Nato, SM, Cesca and Jenny! HI :hi:


----------



## Megg33k

Hi girls! :hi:

I wish I was sure everything is fine. I'm so neurotic!


----------



## Dazed

Your not neurotic. You would just rather know than be left to assume. Its only natural at this point with all you have been through. 
Its the reason I finally got up the nerve to call the doc.


----------



## jenny25

hello girls ive been floating about lol sorry its one of those days where the metformin likes to plaster my ass to the toilet hahahaha
 just hate the tummy cramps i get with it gurgle gurgle eeek xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh @ Met! Been there! It used to cripple me some days! :(

Yeah, I guess that's true... It just makes me feel crazy to be like "I HAFTA KNOW RIGHT NOW!!! GRAWR!!!" :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

I know neurotic - we have been introduced. 

Hi Dazed, i see you too

Im not very talkative today... ERPC anniversary


have a lovely evening y'all and love to Round for same reason


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Round, it was for an 80's night. I bought a blond wig. I LOVED wearing it. I'm terrible for symptom spotting LOL! Today I am feeling even more strange. So incredibly happy, but tired, but energetic, tried to sleep but had insomnia LOL, and the HUNGER!!!!!! Oh my god! And the big one in the low back pain - its agony today. I've bought 4 tests for next week, but I wont do a Nato.... Sorry Nato :hugs:

SM, lovely to meet you hunni! They are the most incredible girls in here. I cant begin to tell you the strength I have had from Megg, Nato, Cesca, Sass, Amy, Amanda the list just goes on. I am so sorry about your loss hun. You will get everything you need here apart from the OH spermies LOL!

Megg, sorry you are feeling shit today. You did have a rought time of it last time, and I know I am PRAYING that you have a smoother run this time and a bundle that will stay put until you can damn well tell them to come out :rofl: :hugs:

Good on you Dazed, we've all discussed our results so many times so we will be here to see you through it, and you will have that legacy dont you worry.x


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Sorry I'm not being very talkative either. I'm having work problems, with both of my jobs actually, and it's stressing me out big time! I can't seem to take in information today either. 

Megg, I hope your blood results come in soon and are good.

Nato and Round, sorry for this sad anniversary. :hugs: Thinking of your angels today. :angel:

Jenny, omg that sounds awful. That's why I declined the met; I don't think I could take it! Hope it gets better. 

CJ, I love your symptoms and you as a blonde!

:wave: and :hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you Allie. BIG BIG HUGS darlin. Its awful when work gets you down so much. And concentration and pregnancy is not a good mix so retaining info is a struggle. I hope things get better sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks CJ. :hugs:Maybe it's hormones, but I have really patronizing co-worker ordering me around that's pissing me off a lot, and then with my new job that I'm still in training with, I'm getting a lot of criticism on my reports, which I know is to expected but it's getting me down because I know I'm not doing as good of a job as I could be because I'm so tired and preoccupied by being pregnant. That was a run on sentence.


----------



## CJSG1977

Its a catch 22 isnt it hun. All you want to do is do well in your job, and you have some idiot putting you down. And at the same time you are trying to stay in a good place emotionally for your baby. Take a step back, try some relaxation techniques (and some nice baths) and take a deep breath for tomorrow hun. Dont let people patronise you for too long. I always say that no one in any job has the right to make you feel less of a person. You may also be a little sensitive because you know you are pregnant but of course others dont. Bet it makes you wanna scream FFS I am pregnant and hormonal, give me a fucking break! LOL! And yes I said fucking! Say it with me! It was very theraputic the last time we did this exercise :rofl: Feel better darlin, and dont take any grief!


----------



## SMFirst

Nato and Round -sorry for this sad day :hugs:

Allie - sorry your work(s) are being rough on you. just keep your head up, and know that you can do a great job..:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Sounds like everyone is having a bad day today really big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Nato and Round big :hugs: thinking of you both today 

Allie :hugs:

CJ its soundind good everything crossed for you.


----------



## Megg33k

My bad day got MUCH better!!! It came back at 34!!! :wohoo: I was so happy, you'd think it was a BFP! LOL But, its a VERY smooth start to my cycle. And, I hope that it being a better level will lead to a much better outcome for this cycle over last! Its supposed to be under 70 and it was 72 last time, which was considered "good enough." So, maybe last time was doomed before it started. But, this is very hopeful for me! (Sorry, I'm babbling! Excited! LOL) There's a (possibly crazy) theory in my journal about it too! We'll see!


----------



## SMFirst

That's great Megg - best of luck this cycle!!


----------



## jenny25

brill megg hunny :D

well pauls asleep and i didnt get none tonight so im pissed off even tho i feel rotten :( im cd16 due for o in 2 days sucks looks like im out yet again x


----------



## Dazed

Your not out yet Jenny. Maybe you should sneak into bed and try to seduce him.


----------



## jenny25

he was sound asleep so doesnt matter really xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats wonderful Megg!!!! Bring it on I say girly! xx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Jen!


----------



## jenny25

thanks megg darling , thats brill on your e2 hun im well chuffed for ya xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Probably won't be on much this weekend, girls. I'm to see family! Leaving the house as soon as I get my arse in gear and take a shower... been trying for an hour! LOL 

Finally sucked up some courage and wrote the 2 "baby thoughts" in my journal that I've needed to do for ages... I'm trying to get back to them a bit. I think they were good for me. But, OMG its hard to do them now. If I could know that this cycle would be "it" for us, life would be so much easier. I guess until then I live off of hopes and dreams!


----------



## CJSG1977

Something to make us smile. This is my nephew Jamie who I am trying to get custody of. He is just over 7 months here. And he is 8 and a half now. I am hoping to see him in a week or two if they let me. :dance:
 



Attached Files:







Jamie.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megg33k

He's BEAUTIFUL!!! :cloud9: Oh, I hope you get him, honey!!! xxx


----------



## Round2

Thanks for all the hugs yesterday. I'm glad this week is over. I'm done being sad about it.

Allie, that sucks your jobs are stressing you out. Good thing it's the weekend, you need to think calm, relaxing, baby growning thoughts.

Nato, hope you're feeling better today. 

Megg, I'm so freakin happy for you!!! This is a good omen. Finally something is going as planned. The rest will too!

Jenny, I think Blue got knocked up with angry fighting sex...just doing it on OV day. Maybe you should go pick a fight with him!

Dazed, so glad you made the appointment. You can give me some tips on what to say for my appointment, it will be one week after yours!

I'm off for a bachelorette party tomorrow! So excited!!! We're getting massages, hanging out in the hot tub and stuffing our bodies with wine and unhealthy food. The perfect way to celebrate not being pregnant. Only problem is that I will OV on Saturday so need to find a way to get hubby in the mood pretty early tomorrow morning before I leave. Morning BD sessions never work for us!!


----------



## Round2

Oh CJ...he's way too cute!! I just want to squeeze him. I didn't understand that YOU were trying to get custody of him. That would so wonderful, I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you hun! Looking at pics of him brings a tear to my eye thinking I might not get him. But at least next week I should know if we are viable at least! Just got a feeling they will say no... he is a cheeky chappy. Reminds me so much of my other nephew when he was that age. He is 18 now!! LOL!

Well done for doing the baby thoughts Megg, I know it cant be easy. Stay strong hun.xx


----------



## CJSG1977

He is scrumptious isnt he, I just wanna squidge him to bits! Yes, my husband and I are trying to get him. Our first assessment is next thursday! I am so nervous.

I hope you are feeling better hunni. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Good luck CJ! He is adorable.

Round - I will definately let you have any tips I get. I must warn you that I seem to get passive with doctors, but I will do my best so you can have a good idea of what to ask.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- that is awesome news:happydance: This cycle is going to be great:thumbup:

CJ- he is such a cutie:D I hope everything goes well!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg yay thats such good news I will be keeping everything crossed that this is it for you and well done on doing the baby thoughts.

CJ oh my god he is gorgeous I so hope you get custody will be thinking of you on thursday sending out positive thoughts to you and hubby.

Round that sounds like good fun have a glass or two for me :wine:

AFM: well Im feeling a bit better today thinking Im getting over the virus I've had that and I had my councilling session today and it felt really good it made me realise how much Ive been keeping in the last couple of weeks and how worried Ive been about the baby for no real reason I think the anniversary of our first loss has been playing on my mind which has made me a wee bit neurotic about this baby I guess part of me is terrified of lossing this baby. I know there is no reason why anything should go wrong totally irrational but talking through it today has really helped. She makes me feel that the things I feel arent based on any reality just on my past experiences, that is totally normal, I should talk about it and focus on the positives which is what Im doing. 

I did the dopplar which is always reassuring I even dealt with my fear about having a bath and had one a 10 min one which was luke warm to cold but non the less a bath. Is it daft to feel proud of myself. I have also blitz the bottom of the house, done two loads of washing, had lunch, sorted out some paperwork. I still need to do upstairs but that may wait till tomorrow and thinking of baking a cake as I find baking very theraputic.


----------



## CJSG1977

You should feel proud of yourself hun. Every step however small is important. I'm glad the session went well. :hug:


----------



## Allie84

Well done, Megg!! That's great news. Have a lovely weekend. :hugs:

CJ, he is sooooo adorable! I would also love to squeeze him. Good luck next week. :hugs:

Lucy, that's wonderful. As CJ said, every step is important and you should feel really good. I also think baking is nice and therapeutic. I plan on baking some brownies this weekend as I bought all of the stuff. 

Round, that sounds like an awesome weekend! Have fun and get some BDing in. I read that morning sperm is the best, actually. Alex and I DTD in the morning a few times this cycle. 

Dazed, have you made an appointment? Sorry if I missed that. Good luck! I think the thinking about it is the hardest part and once you get there you will feel empowered. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

:shy: :wave: :blush: 

Hi Girls... I'm back from my B&B break. I don't think I'm going to try to catch up. I've been really emotional this month. Forgive me?

:hug: to you all.


----------



## Megg33k

Of course, Jaymie! :hugs:

Sorry I haven't read properly girls. I'm out of town! But, AF showed! All systems are GO!


----------



## CJSG1977

I have to share this story with you guys.... I have a girl working for me at the minute and she is LOVELY! She had a miscarriage 2 days before xmas. And has been ttc still. She came in the other day and we had already shared our stories on ttc and mentioned she was a bit late. I had just bought 4 tests for next week and I kept winding her up saying she should nab one and go test, but she wouldnt. She came in today and af still not here. Her symptoms have sounded so good that I convinced her to do a test. She made me do one even though I am 8 DPO LOL! But I did anyway hehe. We both put our tests out and I said mine was neg... expected. And she went and mine.... my heart sunk for her. And the she just looked and me and went.... uh... is that a line???? She has been to the loo 8 times today!!!!!!!!!! And low and behold a FANTASTIC BFP!!!! Bold as brass. We started screaming LOL! God knows what my customers thought haha. Then tears! She insisted on finishing her shift but told her partner. And I sent him a pic as he is working till midnight!

BUT!!! What is getting me is that my symptoms are identical to how hers have been the last couple of weeks. So now I am waiting in anticipation for next saturday! Today I have major burning cheeks, bad low back pain, some pain in my cervix as well as feeling a bit sicky, VERY sore boobs (tmi sorry) and cramp in my hips! The list goes on. Started getting the funny tingling down the back of my legs today as well.

I am so HAPPY for Leanne though. So CONGRATS to her!! xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats great Megg!!! Woop woop. x


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic story, CJ! I hope you follow suit in a few days!!! :)


----------



## roonsma

Hi Disco Chicks, just wanted to pop in and let you know my bump has arrived, i had a beautiful boy on 20th March at 8.38pm weighing 8lb 1oz. We've named him Harry George.

Hoping you all get your wishes soon and good luck to those preggos :hugs:

Thanks for the message Nato! :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

CONGRATS Roonma! That is wonderful news. Best Wishes to you, bump and family.


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations roonsma thats wonderful news gorgeous name :hugs: to you both.

CJ what a lovely story congratulations to her hope you follow suit :hugs:

Yay megg :hugs:

Jaymes thats ok sweetie how are you?


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies! I am trying to catch up but my bubsy was up all night and I have an agonizing headache so reading is like jabbing nails in my eyes. Just wanted to say giday and howdy and tip tip cheerio and the rest. 

My wonderful OH is being a completely amazing man and is letting me go and sit in his mothers $6000 massage chair for as long as I like tomorrow. I am so excited I doubt I will sleep. Its the kind that rubs your feet and legs and arms as well....*faints from excitment*


----------



## jenny25

is sligtly drunkish oops went to get another glass and my bloody mother in law drank 3/4 of the last bottle of wine i had arggghhh so instead ive been having a youtube marathon as you can see from my facebook page pmsl 

i never got my usual smiley today on my digi for ov so who cares so off for some no strings fun :D:D night all xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Rach!!! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Roonsma!!! :happydance: Are you going to do a birth story? How is motherhood treating you? May we see a pic of Harry? :hugs:

CJ, that is such a cool story! I love it. I'm really happy for your co-worker and it's neat you were there to share that with her. I really, really hope you follow suit this week! Your symptoms sound great. How are you feeling today?

Sounds like a fun night, Jenny. How are you feeling today? :haha:

AFM, I'm good. We got a puppy on Friday night!! His name is Weasley, and he is 8 weeks old and so adorable. I put a pic in my journal and will try to get some more up soon. He is currently cuddling in to me and taking a nap. I love him!


----------



## msarkozi

I am sure I have missed out on so much, but I just can't go back and try to catch up as I am sure there are a million pages to read.....I did however notice miss Allie's pregnancy!! :) That is awesome, and I am so happy for you! Congratulations sweetie :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats roonsma!!!

Cj- that is an awesome story! Congrats to your friend and I hope you follow next:D

Welcome back Jaymes:D

Allie- I saw your puppy in your journal and he is just the cutest thing!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks! :hugs: How are things going for you?


----------



## Megg33k

Just took a peek at the puppy! A.DOR.ABLE!!! <3

Been away all weekend... What've I missed?


----------



## jenny25

hey well i have had 2 days of ++ or should i say smiley ovulation stuff woo hoo been bdin alot more this cycle which is a change:D xx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Jen! :happydance: CATCH THAT EGGY!

I start my stims tomorrow! Good times! The countdown is on!


----------



## jenny25

wooo hoo megg not long now girl i cant wait :D we done it on every fertile day and that so here is hoping lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'll keep everything crossed until my FS makes me uncross it! LOL


----------



## jenny25

lol i will keep everything crossed for you hun , i think this time round will be better hun i just feel it xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Jenny! Hope you caught the eggy!!!

Megg! :dance: I'm mega excited for you. This is going to be it hun!!!!!! xx

AFM well I have been charting my symptoms on countdowntopregnancy and my chart is identical to my pregnancy last year!! But my symptoms seem stronger this month. I am craving chocolate and vanilla cheesecake ALL the time! And scotch eggs!! LOL! I have been a bit nauseous in the last couple of days. Low back pain is crippling almost, bad shooting pains and tenderness in my boobs and cramp in my hips???!!! Tired, but insomnia... and WEEPY!! I hate chocolate but by god this cheesecake is HEAVENLY right now! Haha. And my the girl that works for me begged me to do a test...of course BFN! But mine and her symptoms are identical. I'm positive I have concieved by how I feel I just dont know if implantation will happen...which has always been my problem :-(

How is everyone doing then? Its still sooooo quiet in here.


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds promising, CJ!!! :happydance:

I'm hoping you girls are right... I'm finally getting a little excited about it this time. Its almost here, and its still not moving fast enough! LOL


----------



## Round2

Hi Everyone! Back from weekend away. So tired, but had so much fun. 

Congrats Roomsa!

Megg, I'm so excited for you. I'm glad to hear you are excited too. I have a good feeling about this cycle too.

CJ, that story was so cute. That's so lovely that you got share that special moment with her. Can't wait to see your test results this week.

Jenny, our cycles seem to be pretty close. That's great news for you....everyone who aligns with me seems to get preggo (except for me of course)!!!

Allie, your puppy is soooo cute! Good practise for when the baby comes!!

AFM, woke up to enormous amounts of EWCM!!! So excited! I even got a positve OPK yesterday. I'm feeling very fertile today.

Hope everyone is doing okay. It's been very quiet in here lately!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for fertile!!! Get your man!


----------



## CJSG1977

Go Get Round!!!! GL!!! xx


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny and Round- yay for impending O:happydance: FX for the both of you!

Megg- I'm so excited for you! Everything seems to be going great:D 

CJ- your symptoms sound really promising! What dpo are you? When will you test next.



Allie84 said:


> Thanks! :hugs: How are things going for you?

Everything has been just fine:thumbup: At some points I feel like it is dragging but I think it is because I was having weekly scans and now my next one isn't until April 5th so I'm just trying to make it through this week. So far we've told both of our parents and a few friends because I can't keep my big mouth shut:dohh: I haven't felt much like posting so I've just been lurking.


----------



## jenny25

why thank you :D last cycle and this cycle sex has just been amazing i dont know what has changed but its bloody dam good lol im on cd20 we have been dtd every day since 15 so 15 17 18 19 today and tomorrow my lh surge went from yesterday morning tested this morning then tested a couple of hours later it was neg so here is hoping its just over 5 months now since jamie and im not allowed to ttc next month cause of the lap and dye so i said to paul we might as well make the most of it tonight he aint gonna get in until after 10pm cause he is playing football he will be home in 50 min for a hour then off to football but aarron is awake so i doubt we can fit it in between then xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Glad everything is going well Hoping!! I am 10 DPO today. Probably wont test till Friday or Saturday so I am officially late. I tested a theory today though cause a lot of my symptoms match non pprego cycles :-( But the nausea and craving had me hopeful. I ate to get rid of the nausea and it didnt go, so half hour later I had a slice of cheesecake and it went straight away...no I know thats not in myimagination! LOL!


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> AFM, woke up to enormous amounts of EWCM!!! So excited! I even got a positve OPK yesterday. I'm feeling very fertile today.

Thats what happened to me as soon as i started green tea!!! The next month, i got boomfp

fingerscrossedfngerscrossedfingerscrossed!!!

allie, pup is too cute.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Thats what happened to me as soon as i started green tea!!! The next month, i got boomfp

It's quite astounding actually....I can't believe how much more I have this month! I knew you'd be proud of me! Haha!!


----------



## NatoPMT

maybe your issues were the same as mine then ......so therefore a boomfp MUST be on its way - you must now threaten your uterus with ivf to complete the full ritual. 

I was astonished too. i actually couldn't believe what happened when i started drinking it - i was agog. And as i must've said 30 times already - i got my 1st bfp after 3 months, and my 2nd after 2 months of trying on green tea. 

EDT: im such an idiot, i have just realised that the 2nd time i didnt try the first month cos John was in Australia. So in reality it was the 1st month of trying with green tea, not the 2nd. So i tried 4 months in total and got 2 bfps. And didnt drink it for 8 months and got none. 

Im so excited for you!!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg so exicted for you :hugs: 

CJ I keeping everything crossed for you the symptoms sound good positive thoughts coming your way.

Round go get your man hope this is your month.

Jenny fingers crossed for you as well

Nato how are you?


----------



## jenny25

you know im going to appologise first before i let this out but im sitting watching one born every min and its just made me really :cry::cry::cry:

i find myself seething from jealousy that i have still not been able to give paul his own biological child yet since been on the forum 2 years may i was ttc buddies with people who have gone on to have their baby and to be back pregnant again with their 2nd when im still stuck in first gear i dont know whats up with me but i just feel so angry and envious of them and my bil gf sister was only with her man from october 09 got pregnant in feb 10 she was only with him two min why oh why do i feel like this its not like me at all :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Jenny. Watching One Born Every Minute is probably really raw at the moment! I get all kinds of weird feelings watching that (mainly that I'm terrified of childbirth....especially since my MC hurt so much and I'm sure birth is way way worse). But it's bound to make you feel all kinds of things. Also, I have felt the same way as people around me got pregnant and had babies and I still wasn't pregnant since my MC. It was nearly a year before I got this BFP...and it really was a boomfp out of nowhere. I'm sure yours will come out of nowhere as well as seems to be the case.Your time will come. :hugs:

Round, yay for being fertile today!!! Go get your man and get busy! :happydance: It sounds like Green Tea is the ticket!!! 

Megg, glad you're starting to get excited. :hugs:

CJ, I reeeeeally hope it turns into a bfp in the next few days. :hugs:

How is everyone else?


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun im glad you know what i am talking about hun i speak to paul about it and he is like oh we will get our day and its just the way he says it its like he has given up or he doesnt care i mean he finished footie almost an hour ago im waiting on him its o day today and i wanna jump on himbut he is no where to be seen typical x


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys! Havent been around much as it seems im spending too much time at the childrens hospital (sigh)... Poor Hero has really bad GERD, the hypo allergenic milk and zantac dont seem to be helping much. She vomits alot, is in pain after feeding and the new thing is gagging in her sleep which looks like shes gasping for air - VERY SCARY.. Oh and she hasnt pooped for 48 hours and is struggling with really bad gas. Theres probably more but i cant remember right now. Im coping well (believe it or not) but sometimes i get so stressed that she will choke in her sleep that i almost have an anxiety attack. Im hoping the zantac starts working soon.

Jen try and keep positive..You know you can have children hun so its only a matter of time before it happens again. Maybe thats why Paul is so laid back; Hes sure that it will happen very soon!

Round Green tea is amazing isnt it? So far we have two sucess stories and ive a feeling youll be No.3!!!

Nato how ya doing? Fattening up ok? hahaha!!

Megg ive got everything crossed for you babes!


----------



## jenny25

vic sorry your having a hard time hun and i hope things do improve for you sweet sending you loads of hugs

sorry im just having one of those hormonal nights i dont get them alot now but when i do they suck!!! paul came in and he was outside talking to our next door neighbour so i jumped on him in the livingroom ha ha just glad his mum was in bed pmsl if she walked in id of been like oh em hi lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... Poor little Hero! I'm sorry you're having such a hard time, Vicky! :hugs:

Good girl, Jen! :)

AFM... I think AF is actually showing TODAY. It doesn't really matter for my cycle... but I don't know why it took so bloody long. *sigh* Oh well... stims tomorrow. Let's get the show on the road.


----------



## jenny25

well i needed to get my freak on lol one more night and that will make it 7x straight lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! Nice! I haven't done 7 in a row for a while now. My hubby would love it if we did though. Unfortunately, that's not how we "try" anymore! LOL


----------



## jenny25

you know the last time we done that hun is when i mc back in aug 09 infact that time we done it we done it 10 days straight if i remember correctly but look at when i fell pregnant with jamie had af 16th july done it couple of days after af then on the 2nd aug boomfp 12 aug :D so i guess he must have good sperm either way i just need an nice ripe egg lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

Well, hopefully your egg was just perfect this time! :)


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I'm on 7 days straight too! Tonight will be 8....still haven't OV'd. It better happen soon, my lady bits are getting awfully sore!!!!

I totally understand the jealousy thing. I feel it too, I try to put it in the back of my mind though. I keep reminding myself that I used to be one of those people that I am so jealous of. Even though they have what we want, we have something better. We have an appreciation for life that you can't understand until you've lost it.

Happy stimming day Megg....not sure what that means exactly, but it sounds exciting! Hope it goes well for you.

Vicky, I'm so sorry about poor little Hero. I have GERD very badly, and it's so painful. I can't imagine a little baby going through that.


----------



## jenny25

megg its stimms day yayyyyyyyy xxxx


----------



## jenny25

hun i know how you feel gonna do it tonight for one last good measure lol then i can have a break my bits are soooo sore lol so as of today im 1dpo :D let the 2ww begin xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Stims are just injectable drugs that stimulate follicle (egg) growth. Its similar to taking Clomid, but much stronger, a much higher dose, and far less side effects. Its not actually an exciting process. Its just that it means everything is getting very close. Cause I only stim for about 7-9 days prior to egg collection.


----------



## jenny25

ahhh got ya hunny xx


----------



## Round2

Hmmm super good clomid. Can you steal some extra for us??

Yay, for our December babies!!! I think is going to be super lucky BFP month. It better be at least, I can't fathom the idea of a 2012 baby.


----------



## Megg33k

I actually have TONS of extra... with refills available! I pay about $20 for 2 vials... which are normally $1200/vial. And, I'd jump at the chance to help someone out with it... BUT!!! Its way too strong to use without proper monitoring. Its incredibly easy to get OHSS with injectables if there's no doctor keeping an eye on you, and OHSS can technically kill you in the worst circumstances. Granted, almost no one dies from it... but it can be fatal. I have offered to sell it at my cost to a local girl in the cycle after mine who doesn't have insurance to cover the cost. If I can save her $1180-2380... I'll do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Girls!!

Woohoo Megg, one step closer darlin!

Jenny you poor love. One last one for luck!!!! I managed 4 days straight this month... that was it for me! Amazed we managed that with running a pub. And even did the pillow under my bottom and legs in the air for half hour LOL! GL hun.

There is a chance that I will be put on clomid in the next couple of months. I have managed to FINALLY get my ultrasound rebooked and then back to see my FS. So that should be in the next month as x-ray have LOADS of cancellations! All my bloods were normal so there is no imbalance in that respect. She said if u/s is normal she will try a round of clomid next and then go from there! My symptoms are pretty similar at the mo. 11 DPO and the low back pain is just so painful! Awake since 5am! And my back literally felt like it was on fire. Felt queasy still today. Trying to stay away from the cheesecake but might give in in a minute LOL! And I gone to the loo 5 times in an hour and a half! Hot flushes, veiny, tender bbs, itchy, headache and tired, weepy.

I have the assessment for Jamie day after tomorrow...but we have a date to leave the pub, without a new one to go to yet... so that will rule us out if we dont get somewhere! Although I have had lots of dreams this week...mostly steamy LOL, but I had one where I met the social worker and she lent over to me and held my hand and said you are so deserving to be a mother. Still could shed a tear about how that made me feel.

And yes Round! December babies please!!!!!!!For all of us waiting for the BFP!!!!!!


----------



## jenny25

wow thats pretty awesome cj sounds like you are having fab symptoms hun im also going through the testing part first with the fertility clinic if i am not lucky this month i have a lap and dye 28th next month so i cant ttc next month hun as we have been told not too x


----------



## CJSG1977

Lets hope you dont need it Jenny! Or me! Or Round! And lets hope Megg is on board with abean too!!

I have gone through the bloods twice now! And the hospital messed up my scan otherwise I'd be way further along in my treatment than I am! :-( But I am like a pitbull this time and I am going to keep on their case till I see something productive happening. Although I work in Bristol and if I get preggers I am in a better place than Wales, I will just phone up my old specialist from when I lived here before and get bloods and then a scan booked for 6 weeks. In Wales they are and have been useless! Constantly need pushing and chasing for the most basic things! GL with the tests hun. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

December babies all around, please! I don't want to think about waiting till next year again!


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun im in the same boat as yourself hun it was the fetal med doc that i seen who has helped us get seen at the clinic and its great but its a very long drawn out process paul was supposed to have his sample checked 11th april but his c**t of a boss said to him oh no you cant have that day off no more i was mad really so now he cant have it until may 16th so we cant book the appointment with the consultant until he has had that test done as they dont allow you to do so it sucks that you can only have one appointment at a time done im getting so frustrated with it all my tests started last march with the recurrent mc clinic few months later get pregnant pregnancy ends at 14 weeks now for the last 5 months really got no where other than to tell me what i already know 

i had my bloods done do you think if i called up that they would call me back with the results ? x


----------



## yogi77

Hi girls, sorry haven't been posting much but I've been lurking! Just wanted to wish you all luck!!

Well, today is the original due date of my mc, so I'm thinking of my little angel today and sooo thankful for the little bump on the way!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Jenny I would ring them. I have been waiting for my results since November and I only had a few of them! My wait for the scan is what held it up so they wrote the results to my GP. But they didnt tell me they had them, so check hun! Its stressful enough, so give them a push! xx

Hi Yogi! :hugs: Its tough when a due date arrives. But you love that angel, and you love the gorgeous bump you are carrying, nothing can change that.x


----------



## Round2

I'm sorry Yogi. March seems to be a sad month for alot of us. Hope you're feeling okay.


----------



## jenny25

hey yogi darling i hope your ok hunny :D:D

yeah i will give them a ring and leave a msg for them too call me back with the test results see if they can give me them :D thanks darling :D do you have fb hunxx


----------



## CJSG1977

It cant hurt hun to ask. I always push more than I should. But dont ask.... dont get LOL! I've pm'd you hun.xx


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls:hi:

Jenny & Round- Kudos to you both on the marathon bd sessions! I hope all of your hard work brings you Decemebr babies:thumbup:

CJ- I'm so excited for you to test! Your symptoms are fab:D

Megg- you are getting so close!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you! I think it is very sweet of you to offer up your extra meds to someone who can't afford them.

Vicky- poor little Hero:hugs: I'm glad you are coping well but I hope she gets better soon!

Yogi- sorry to hear about your angel's due date:hugs:

AFM- I have caught a cold and just feel like overall crap. Can't wait to finish work and crawl into my bed...


----------



## CJSG1977

Do you really think so Hoping??? I want it so much!!! Really trying to hold it together till Saturday when I know I am late! Then :test: Yay! As long as I am late!!!! And af stays away. I hope you feel better soon hunni!!!


----------



## yogi77

Thanks girls, I'm feeling ok and just so thankful to my angel for the healthy little bubs on the way!


----------



## jenny25

yes i think you should test but you know me a keen peerrrrrr hahahaha you know i have one test at home and its a clearblue digi so its tucked away i hope i do get my christmas pud it would be well cool if we did  its about time we all got a break and pregnant together im so glad im more cheerfull than last night god xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you and your angel, April! :hugs:

Its been a tough one for me today too... Jenny knows! LOL My journal sort of took all the shrapnel from my nuclear meltdown. :shock: Oh well! Its some combo of meds, starting the stims (ie starting over), knowing I should be 18 weeks today, and it being 8 weeks ago tonight since I lost Ixxy. I've technically been without her (just making a random guess) now for as long as I was with her... because I only got 8 weeks post-egg collection before the loss. Before that, she wasn't exactly conceived yet, even if it counted toward my pregnancy weeks. You must know what I mean, despite me phrasing it terribly! LOL Anyway, 8 weeks in the womb and now 8 weeks out. Not a happy day. Last time, I started stimming on one of my EDD. This time is actually worse I think!


----------



## CJSG1977

Big :hug: Megg!!!! xx


----------



## Allie84

Oh Megg, big :hugs: It is a sad milestone today. :(

Yogi, I'm very sorry as well for the anniversary, thinking of your bean :hugs:

CJ, it sounds like you have a great plan for when you get the BFP. I hope it's this weekend!

Hoping, I'm sorry you're sick. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Jenny, it sounds like you have your bases well and truly covered! Ya know, this cycle we conceived we had sex many days in a row and it worked! 

AFM, I'm kind of emotional tonight. I've been crying at everything. Crying at my puppy telling him how much I love him. Crying at One Born Every Minute (the lady was delivering twins after 4 failed IVFs and 3 miscarriages). Crying at Alex rubbing my feet. Crying at Alex complaining at waiting at me. Just generally crying. I'm drinking a bunch of water worried I'm dehydrated now!


----------



## jenny25

awwww allie you poor soul hormones shot all over the place im sending you a huge hug and some rocky ice cream :D xxxxx 

well we didnt cover the 1dpo base last night so i guess it doesnt matter we done it cd15 17 18 19 20 and we ovulated either cd19 or 20 xxxx


----------



## jenny25

well girls i got my day 3 bloods back 

fsh 7.6
est 133

thats for cd3

she said on the phone that my levels when they took them the last time at 11dpo were 1933 is that good ?


----------



## CJSG1977

Big Hugs Allie!!! Your body is going through so many changes right now, especially with the hormones. So cry away LOL. Its for a good cause :dance: I hope you feel better soon though. x

Im not good with results Jenny. Megg is probably the first best bet for those. My FSH was 4.6 but that was later in my cycle than your. Yours is early so its sounds right to me. Whats the 1933 one??? x


----------



## jenny25

my e2 at 11dpo xxx


----------



## roonsma

Hi Girlies, i've posted some piccies of our little man and a birth story over in PALS spring babies, anyone interested is welcome to have a look- I know Allie asked so thought i'd let you all know, but i understand its tough for some of you xx 

:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Estradiol (E2)

Day 4-5 of meds

100+ pg/ml or 2x Day 3

There are no charts showing E2 levels during stimulation since there is a wide variation depending on how many follicles are being produced and their size. Most doctors will consider any increase in E2 a positive sign, but others use a formula of either 100 pg/ml after 4 days of stims, or a doubling in E2 from the level taken on cycle day 3. 



Estradiol (E2)

Surge/hCG day 

200 + pg/ml 

The levels should be 200-600 per mature (18 mm) follicle. These levels are sometimes lower in overweight women.

Does that make any sense? Your e2 will be low at the minute. It jumps up when the follicles start to mature and they should be between 200 and 6oo for each follicle...so if you had another test taken that figure should double?? Megg is definitely better at this one LOL!


----------



## CJSG1977

My e2 was 92 and I was due my af... I think thats the result I had.


----------



## jenny25

done my first vblog guys xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I40zZFdWCPs


----------



## Round2

Jenny, watched your blog. What a great idea. Don't know anything about your test results, but I hope you get some answers soon.

Allie, I'm sorry you're so emotional. That's a good sign though. It means you have lots of crazy pregnant hormones! 

Megg, I'm sorry you're so sad. I find these days there are always anniversaries that make me sad. I never seem to see them coming either. They just dawn on me the day of and make me sad. I hope you're feeling better today.

AFM...still have NOT ovulated. So angry with my body. I've been BDing for 8 days straight now. I'm so tired and fustrated it's not even funny. Uggghhh I hate days like this. Yesterday I was so happy and full of hope. I had this feeling that no matter what happened this month, I could deal with it. Today, I woke up with another low temp, then I lost my bus pass, got to work and read a bunch of annoying emails from annoying friends (long story) and now I'm trying to figure out a way to get to the drug store at lunch to pick up cream for brewing yeast infection. The emotional rollercoaster is just too much today. Are normal not PAL/not TTC people like this? I forget.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry your having such a shite day Round. I hope it gets better for you! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg - big hug. Are the drugs making you a bit emotionally vulnerable too? Make sure you look after yourself

Jen - i didnt realise you had Antiphospholipid, have you ever been given clexane during your pregnancies or have you discovered this syndrome after your losses? I think you should try and ge a referral to the same clinic that mone is at, which i _think_ is part NHS. 

https://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/

Your fsh is fine, youre in the 'good' bracket (6-9 = good - youre close to 'excellent' which is under 6)

whats your LH? that should have been done at the same time on CD3. Your E2 is good, when converted, its 36.22 and they want it under 70, ideally under 50 which yours is. I dont think theres any issue there, but your LH is necessary to establish its ratio to your FSH - they should be about the same

For the E2, the 'normal' range is 25 - 75. "Levels on the lower end tend to be better for IVF stimulating. Abnormally high levels on day 3 may indicate existence of a functional cyst or diminished ovarian reserve."

so having a level of 36 when you have pcos is pretty damned good. 

You should also have had your prolactin done on CD3, so i would check for LH and prolactin to be sure everything is fine, but they are looking good so far!

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

this is a good site to work out your conversions (US units to UK units for eg)

https://www.globalrph.com/conv_si.htm

Rooney - going to have a look now!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> AFM...still have NOT ovulated. So angry with my body. I've been BDing for 8 days straight now. I'm so tired and fustrated it's not even funny. Uggghhh I hate days like this. Yesterday I was so happy and full of hope. I had this feeling that no matter what happened this month, I could deal with it. Today, I woke up with another low temp, then I lost my bus pass, got to work and read a bunch of annoying emails from annoying friends (long story) and now I'm trying to figure out a way to get to the drug store at lunch to pick up cream for brewing yeast infection. The emotional rollercoaster is just too much today. Are normal not PAL/not TTC people like this? I forget.

:hugs:

You're ok bebe, its ok to feel frustrated and pissed off. I think its the contrast between feeling so hopeful about the ewcm and then your expectations not being met. Its only a couple of days, and you might ov today. Its bloody annoying, but 8 days is giving you an amazing chance of conception and screw the annoying people. Shall i get them for you.


----------



## jenny25

hey nato darling i discovered it last year when they tested my blood at the recurrent mc clinic at our hospital so thats when they set out a plan for me baby asprin progesterone and clexaine whilest pregnant i was on all of it while i was pregnant with jamie i started the asprin again this cycle i have awful side effects with it migraines hot flushes insomnia etc but hey ho thank you for all the info hun im gonna look at all the info hun that you have given me she didnt tell me my LH result she said im not supposed to get my results until i have seen the consultant so thats all i know at the mo xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

actually, jenny, will you just confirm the units that your E2 is measured in, I just suddenly panicked and worried i mightve converted an already converted reading

is your reading in pmol/L or in pg/ml?


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> hey nato darling i discovered it last year when they tested my blood at the recurrent mc clinic at our hospital so thats when they set out a plan for me baby asprin progesterone and clexaine whilest pregnant i was on all of it while i was pregnant with jamie i started the asprin again this cycle i have awful side effects with it migraines hot flushes insomnia etc but hey ho thank you for all the info hun im gonna look at all the info hun that you have given me she didnt tell me my LH result she said im not supposed to get my results until i have seen the consultant so thats all i know at the mo xxx

ach - at least they have a decent plan for you, that all sounds very reasonable. 

my dr told me to take the aspirin after breakfast to reduce the insomnia

If you got the E2 over the phone, i assume you dont know the measurement units, but my NHS results came in pmol which is unconverted, so i guess yours is too and i converted it correctly. Make sure you get a print out of the results. 

The LH might be higher than your FSH due to pcos so if it is, ask the consultant about that 

x


----------



## Round2

Thanks...yes you're right Nato. I'm just falling low down from my super high. 

And yes you may go after the annoying people for me. One of them is 7 months pregnant with her second kid, due the same day as I was suppose to be and has an annoying habit of reminding people how fertile and wealthy she is. She's not acutally a friend, just married into our circle friends.


----------



## CJSG1977

Loved your blog Jenny! Very good idea! I so hope you get your forever baby soon hun! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Round. Sorry you are having such a crappy day! I am with you on that one. It drives me nuts when people go on about how easily they got pregnant yaddy yaddy ya!!! They have no idea how insensitive it is to some people! Try looking outside your own bubble people! It isnt 'that' easy for all of us. Chin up babes. x


----------



## NatoPMT

Rooneys gorgeous baby boy is here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/547670-march-mummies-2011-a-30.html#post9897439

hes a proper proper cutie

Rounders. What. What sort of a bitch is she. Well, does she also boast about her poverty of soul for being so unempathic, rude and unfeeling towards a fellow human being? Thats somert to brag about. 

after the high, the low allllllways comes. 

Dont forget, you STILL had the ewcm, which means your ph is good to go and your body was wanting to get pregnant. So the high still counts in my book. <nods>


----------



## jenny25

i think it pmol hun but she said my results were fine no problems xx


----------



## Megg33k

Round - Sorry things aren't going well for you either, sweetie! Its just been a shite time all together lately! :hugs:

Jenny - Nato said everything I could say and then did the conversions too! She's 100% right! :)



roonsma said:


> Hi Girlies, i've posted some piccies of our little man and a birth story over in PALS spring babies, anyone interested is welcome to have a look- I know Allie asked so thought i'd let you all know, but i understand its tough for some of you xx
> 
> :hugs:

OMG! He's beautiful!!! :cloud9:



NatoPMT said:


> Megg - big hug. Are the drugs making you a bit emotionally vulnerable too? Make sure you look after yourself
> 
> Jen - i didnt realise you had Antiphospholipid, have you ever been given clexane during your pregnancies or have you discovered this syndrome after your losses? I think you should try and ge a referral to the same clinic that mone is at, which i _think_ is part NHS.
> 
> https://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/
> 
> Your fsh is fine, youre in the 'good' bracket (6-9 = good - youre close to 'excellent' which is under 6)
> 
> whats your LH? that should have been done at the same time on CD3. Your E2 is good, when converted, its 36.22 and they want it under 70, ideally under 50 which yours is. I dont think theres any issue there, but your LH is necessary to establish its ratio to your FSH - they should be about the same
> 
> For the E2, the 'normal' range is 25 - 75. "Levels on the lower end tend to be better for IVF stimulating. Abnormally high levels on day 3 may indicate existence of a functional cyst or diminished ovarian reserve."
> 
> so having a level of 36 when you have pcos is pretty damned good.
> 
> You should also have had your prolactin done on CD3, so i would check for LH and prolactin to be sure everything is fine, but they are looking good so far!
> 
> https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html
> 
> this is a good site to work out your conversions (US units to UK units for eg)
> 
> https://www.globalrph.com/conv_si.htm
> 
> Rooney - going to have a look now!!!

Yes! They are making me VERY emotionally vulnerable! LOL I know a lot of the issue is the drugs right now. My bad day yesterday wouldn't have amounted to anything if it weren't magnified by the drugs. But, its almost beyond my control. Even when I know its irrational or chemically induced, I'm still helpless to stop it. Very difficult for someone like me who leans toward "control freak"... LOL

Thanks for that bit about E2 too... That's the level I was recently so proud of, and the quote you posted makes me think that maybe my theory is correct! :)


----------



## yogi77

Roonsma he's GORGEOUS!!

Well ladies, I finally decided to start a pregnancy journal (I know I know, I'm already halfway there!!) . But I wanted a place to post about my journey so feel free to stalk! The link is in my signature.

Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- I can't watch your blog because I am at work but will definitely take a look when I get home:thumbup: I'm not so sure about all the hormone levels but it seems Nato has that part covered.

Allie-emotional is just part of being pregnant:hugs: I am always bursting out crying for silly reasons.

Megg- I'm sorry you are having a down day:hugs: The idea of starting over is always so rough especially combined with sad anniversaries and raging homones from the meds. I just know you will get through this and will get to hold your LO soon... you are meant to be a mom:hugs:

Round- waiting for O is so frustrating! I thought the 2ww before O was always harder than the 2ww after. I also have a friend who had to make a point about how fertile she is every time we saw her. She would say things like "I just have to think about getting pregnant and its done." It use to piss me off so much. 

Roonsma- your little man is such a cutie! 

AFM- went to acupuncture last night and she helped to clear my cold. It was weird because she had to put a bunch of needles in my face and neck! Usually we just do a "holding pattern" which required needles at the top of my head, wrists, feet and legs. I feel much better today despite thinking I might have a UTI:dohh: I have a doc appt to investigate the UTI and get some meds


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls. Sorry to hear that people are feeling down. Allie, hope you're feeling a bit less emotional, crazy hormones!

Megg, sorry you're feeling so low, it's no wonder with all those drugs. I'm crazy enough on 50g clomid. I have my fingers tightly crossed for you this cycle. :hugs:

Round, I get really stressed waiting for ov coming. I'm sure the stress makes it later with me too. I also BD for days in a row and get really sick of it by the end. Punch that smug bitch in the face from all of us hon!

Jen great blog, I love your Paisley accent! I did my post grad at Paisley Uni, so lived there 10 months. My FSH was 6.2 I think. Yours is good I think.

Hope all the preggos are feeling ok.

CJ, symptoms are sounding promising! :thumbup:

AFM, first cycle of clomid didn't work. AF is about to start. I coped really badly with it this month, as it's a year since I got pg and could I have sworn I was this time. Had every bloody symptom under the sun, but I've googled and I think progesterone can give you preggo symptoms. Must remember that next time! :growlmad:

I also had an appt about egg sharing on Monday and have been refused at one clinic as I'm too old and my BMI is too high, even though it's nearly down to 30 now. Left the clinic really upset, but I've rang Care Sheffield today, and I'm going in to have a follicle count on Monday. I've also had my AMH tested, so waiting on those results. Care are happy to take me as long as my tests come back ok. I've also got to have screening tests for cystic fibrosis, HIV etc, but if all ok she reckons I could start at the end of May/early June. I think I'm just going to go for it, as we can't afford full price IVF and the cutoff for egg sharing is 36. She reckons if I'm speedy enough, I might even be able to get another go in before October. Feeling somewhat happier today, although I'm terrified of IVF.

Sorry if I've missed anyone
x


----------



## jenny25

awww sugar hun im sending you massssshhhooooove hugs girl xxx


----------



## heart tree

Hi lovelies. I got 3 messages on FB on Monday and a couple the week before. Rather than address each of you individually, I thought I'd write a quick update (or lack thereof) here for you all.

Basically, I'm no closer to figuring out my situation than I was before. I've been battling with my insurance company to cover the surgery which they won't. They told me I didn't follow up with surgical options under their plan. I tried explaining to them that the option I was given was bleak, in that I might lose my uterus. They didn't care. I wrote to my FS who offered the surgery and asked him his thoughts on the surgery I wanted to get in Florida. He told me that this tissue is taking up 1/3 of my uterus and that any surgery, whether it is using a robot (which is the kind I want in Florida) or not, it will compromise my uterus too much to carry a baby. He told me my only option was a surrogate. I forwarded his email to the surgeon in Florida and am waiting for a response. I can't justify spending $20K on surgery if it is going to leave me in worse shape than I am now.

I had some incredible spasm/pains yesterday that made me think this was the beginning of the pain they keep talking about with my condition. Luckily it went away, but it scared me. I know that most women end up getting a hysterectomy for pain from this condition. Yesterday made me think I might be closer to that than I originally thought.

I haven't investigated surrogacy yet. It isn't just a matter of doing it or not doing it. There is an emotional process involved as well as a financial one. I'm paralyzed when I think that I may never bear my own child. So, I try not to think about it. That means I can't really do any research on surrogacy. My mother's offer to help pay comes with some conditions. She couldn't give us all of the money up front. She can only pay in installments over the next few years. That would require us to put forth all of our savings and then over time she would reimburse us. I'm not sure Tim will go for that plan. I haven't even talked to him about it due to my paralysis around this issue. I know Virginia has graciously offered me her uterus both in public and in private. When I get some clarity and have some space to think about this option, I will certainly keep you in mind. I've never felt so honored in all my life from that offer. 

For now, we're just waiting to hear back from the surgeon and then make a decision from there. We are slowly chipping away at a huge glacier.

In the meantime, I ovulated on day 22. I was so tempted to try, but didn't. I get very depressed when I get AF and when I Ov. It is a constant reminder of the fact that I'm no longer ttc. I've been very, very sad most days. 

I've started to envision life without a baby. I've been trying to see all the positives that my life can be without one. It's a process I need to go through, though it isn't easy. 

I hope you all understand why I haven't been around. The constant chatter of ttc and PAL is just too much for me. I've been avoiding the topic entirely which has helped my state of mind. It doesn't help that Tim's 2 cousins are in their 3rd trimester now and I have to see them all the time. Luckily, he's been helping me avoid them.

That's about it. Life has been extremely hard for me, but I'm trying my best to get through this massive obstacle. 

Congrats to all the new BFP's and newborns. 

Hello to everyone else. From the small bit I read, it sounds like things are hard all around. I hope for all of us, it gets easier.

xoxo ~ Amanda


----------



## SMFirst

Amanda - Thanks for the update. It is completely understandable that you want to avoid the chatter about the topic that gives you such heartache. 

But always remember that everyone here supports you in every way and can be there to just be your friends too..

Very sorry you haven't got any answers yet, but you are right in that you must deal with the emotions first before any techinical issues.. And making a list of all the positive things in your life as it is now is a good plan (but difficult yes)

Sounds like you don't need any more advice or suggestions or anything, but just a shoulder (or virtual shoulders) to lean on..

Perhaps we should start a new thread for non-TTC or baby discussion :)

This doesn't really compare to the intensity of your situation, but I have many days where I am sad too because feel like I will always be left behind my friends who are having babies now, and that regardless of how our family planning turns out we won't really be in the same league as those others.. 

But I've distracted myself lately with other things (travel, exercise, enjoying food and drink) and have learned that I have a lot to be happy about in my life as it is now...


----------



## Megg33k

Don't be scared, Ashley! Its not so bad. I know I make it sound like a nightmare... and I shouldn't! There are days that ARE nightmares. But, there are nightmare days in any form of TTC. And, the drug side effects actually are easier for most people than the side effects from Clomid. Clomid is sort of evil stuff sometimes! Just think... If it was so bad, I wouldn't have been so eager to go back in! :hugs:

EEK @ needles in your face, Amber! Jeezus! No thank you!

Oh, Amanda! I'm happy see you post, even if briefly. I totally understand you staying away! I've missed you though! I'm so sorry that this has been such a tough process. I hope the doctor in FL can shed some light on the reality of your best chance. I wish so hard I could make it easier for you somehow! I hope you know I'd happily offer up my uterus to you as well if mine were of any use. But, I can't seem to get it to work for me yet. I just want you to find some peace in whatever decision you make! :hugs:

AFM... Today is better. I think I'm being stalked by massively pregnant women (most with 2 or more unruly children already)... But, otherwise, all is well. Really though... If they could resist letting 6 kids take up 2 carts that block the aisles because one is being driven by a 5 year old... I'd appreciate that! I hate grocery shopping!


----------



## sugarlove

Oh Hearty, you poor thing. Your post made me well up sweetie. Can you not try naturally for a bit or do you not want to risk it? You really do have some tough decisions to make, so I hope you're getting lots of support from Tim and your friends and family. Of course we're all here for you too.

See what the Florida Doctor has to say and just try and process one thing at a time if you can. I don't really know that much about surrogacy, but if you're not feeling up to looking into at the moment, wait till you feel a bit stronger. I'm thinking about you and miss chatting.

Big hugs
xx


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Megg, I think you've coped amazingly well with all the drugs you've had to take. You're my inspiration!

I'm not bothered about needles or pain, it's more the stress and emotion involved. I must admit when I reacted badly to the clomid earlier this month hiding and crying in the toilets at work, I was thinking bloody hell, if I'm this bad on clomid, what would IVF drugs do to me! I'm really hoping it's just clomid that makes me a bit crazy, or maybe it was just bad for the first month. Even when I was a teen, I didn't get spots like I did on clomid, but at least I know the fecking stuff is doing something.

Pleased you're feeling better today. :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Clomid is much harder on most people than the IVF drugs. I just react really poorly to BCP and the Lupron can make me edgy... Ceasing hormone production can do that to a person! LOL But, most days I'm perfectly normal. Its just one here and there, tbh. I just don't tend to make as much noise on the happy days, iykwim?

The stress isn't as bad as you think. They give you so much info along the way that you feel like you're in some degree of control. With Clomid, you take it and hope. With IVF, you shoot up and see what's going on. You see how many follicles you have. You know when its time to collect them. You know how many eggs fertilized. You know how good of quality the embryos are. You know how many embryos are put into your uterus! You know exactly when you conceived and all that junk. It takes all the stress away from your body getting it right. They manage everything. That's the best bit! :)


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty:hugs: I can't begin to understand what you are going through especially since there are no concrete answers just yet. I really hope that one of your doctors can shed some light on your options. We miss you and are always here for you:hugs: I'll keep you in my prayers. 

Sugar:hugs: sorry the 1st round didn't go as planned but you did see some improvement, right? Will you be on clomid this cycle? 

Megg- Glad things are looking brighter!


----------



## jenny25

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: ive seen the son of a bitch thats aarrons biological father through fb:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Jen! :(


----------



## jenny25

i dunno my god grrrrr x


----------



## CJSG1977

Amanda hunni! I'm so sorry you are going through this! God it makes me so angry that such wonderful people have this pain to deal with. I hope they come up with something in FL! It is nice to see you post! But VERY understandable that you arent around much. A non ttc thread sounds a good idea! :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

Thanks Sugar! I had nausea on cue same time as yesterday after an uneventful symptom day.

I am worried about the viability assessment in the morning too! Just dont want to be made to feel like I am not good enough. And then there is the looming negative test too which will get me down, I know.

:hug: for everyone. I think we all need them.x


----------



## jenny25

hunny everything will be ok i know it hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sending you luck for tomorrow, CJ! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

It really isn't fair, is it? Oh Hearty, I really am so sorry you're going through this. I'm with Sugar, is there a way you can just try naturally in the meantime anyways? I understand if it would be too much. You don't deserve for these to be your options. :( I have a feeling you'll feel better once you have it all on the table with Tim. Maybe he'll surprise you. I'm sure he can tell how much you're hurting even if you're trying to hide it. :hugs:

Sugar, I'm sorry about the one egg sharing place but yay for the other one. Sorry Clomid does such a number on you. It really seemed to make your ov and progesterone strong, though. I think with everything coming up you are going to get a BFP very, very soon. :hugs:

CJ, good luck for tomorrow. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you. And also good luck with testing. :hugs:

Jenny, I don't know the story but I'm sorry it's upsetting you! :hugs:

Megg, I hope you're doing better today emotionally. Make sure you allow yourself up and down days...with everything going on in your body you're bound to be up and down. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Round, :hugs: It sounds like you've covered your bases if you need a few days off.You have lots of swimmers in there waiting!

Hoping, hope your STI clears up soon. :hugs:

SM, I think it's great your immersing yourself in fun things. It will probably lead to a BFP sooner, at least it seems to work that way. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Booo... I missed Amanda b/c my stupid computer decided to half die on me!

I miss you Amanda! Nothing I can say can make the pain any easier on you, so I will just offer hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. You can find me on FB if you ever need to talk about ANYTHING other than babies (I haven't discussed any of my issues to anyone other than my sister).

SM - I am right here with you about feeling left behind. I feel thats all that is happening with me to the point where I think I have "given up". Well... not really given up. I think I am just numb at the moment and hoping the doc can get me answers.

Sugar - Sorry the clomid doesn't seem to be working. Try to give it another cycle or ask you docs if the dosage can be increased.

Allie - I posted this in your journal, but good luck with your first prenatal appt today (but I know luck isn't needed since it sounds like your doing great!).

ATM - I have finally started to realize that I am no longer just TTC, but LTTTC or so it feels. I know that may of you girls on here have had a longer journey than I and while mine may be shorter I am starting to feel like the wait is just going to be longer (GOD I hope not).
I must admit though that while things aren't' going my way, I have been starting to find my original self that I lost so may years ago due to trying to be a "professional". It feels GREAT! It actually has me wondering if its the vitamins I started taking.


----------



## VGibs

hearts and hugs and hope to everyone....dreams come true everyday and our dreams will be reality one day. Of this I am sure...


----------



## Megg33k

I think its a very subjective thing when you move from TTC to LTTTC.. I don't think there's a "right" or "wrong" time. And, if you feel like you've made that transition, then you have. I know I've been fighting the title... but I've been LTTTC for a good long time now.

I hope you're right, Virginia!


----------



## Dazed

I know its subjective Megg, but I have seen girls get upset if you haven't been trying for a certain amount of time that happens to be over 12months.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girlies,

Well we have had the assessment. We were honest and open about some skeletons but really it could not have gone better than it did. Meaning we could not have done more than we did. She said that she can see we are doing this out of love for Jamie and that we have his best interest at heart. She also said that we are passionate and can see we are financially stable to look after him. There are things we told her about in history which she said should be fine because we were honest, but that if we do the full assessment they will go in to it in more depth. At one point when we were talking about how we feel about Jamie she actually look teary!! So from here we wait to see if we will be asked to do the full assessment. If we are, then we get access to Jamie!!! OMG so excited!!! I know we can show them we are going to be good for him. We should know Monday!

On a cycle side, I was BFN today at 13 DPO! But I had nausea when I woke (put it down to the vist) The visit went well. All calm in the hood and now I have nausea and hot flushes again! Badly. Low back pain is bad too again. But not like when af is due....which is anytime from tonight. If I'm not preggers I have a virus! My nipples are very veint and look brown, when they go hard they actually look yellow (the actual nipple not surrounding) Sorry for the info girls!! But I am baffled. I so want my bfp!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm not one of them! I mean, if it was 2 months... maybe not. LOL But, I trust your judgment to determine when you qualify! :hugs:

Glad it went well, CJ! I hope you get Jamie and your BFP!


----------



## jenny25

aawww cj hun thats amazing darling ditto what megg said xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, i have been thinking about you. Knowing you cant be here doesnt make you any less missed. This situation seems like it is moving along, but without any definitive answers, and i cant imagine how that must feel for you. 

"I've started to envision life without a baby. I've been trying to see all the positives that my life can be without one. It's a process I need to go through, though it isn't easy"

There are amazing things that life can be without a baby - there was a long time where i thought this would be me. By choice, up until my early 30's. But they were based on different processes to the process you are going through, which is hugely different - unspeakably different. 

But is this going to be your life with options still available? I cant help noticing that you are toying with the thought of a life without a baby over using surrogacy as an option. This might be whats right for you, or its processing phantasy thinking to help you understand....i dont know. Depending on what the FL dr says, i think decisions can be educated but as you haven't yet opened up to this option, i understand you need the information before that can happen.

i will be thinking of you, whether we're in touch or not 

xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I think I am out this month guys. I am starting to get that af feeling. Bad back still and hot flushes etc but I have the feeling I am going to come on! :-( DH and I have already said that we will work harder at it next month...and with a brand new kingsize bed with a memory foam mattress I am not going to worry about how much time I spend on my back :rofl:

And we also found out that we will have this pub till the end of May which secures us financially while going through all our checks, so I am thrilled!!

I am in the BEST mood if af is coming. Very weird!

Thanks Megg, Thanks Jenny. I really was so happy with how it went! When she said that she would try and arrange for us to see him my heart skipped! She told me that he is already trying to walk! He has skipped crawling and insists on being on his feet fo holds on to everyone and everything and just bounces! She described him as a sunny baby! And he is 9 months!! Gonna be a smarty pants LOL! We could see him as early as next week or week after if all goes well. After a bfn today, this is almost as good as a bfp LOL!


----------



## SMFirst

Dazed said:


> I must admit though that while things aren't' going my way, I have been starting to find my original self that I lost so may years ago due to trying to be a "professional". It feels GREAT! It actually has me wondering if its the vitamins I started taking.

Insert "LIKE" button :)

That's good Dazed.. While it would be really great to start a family, we must remember not to lose ourselves in the process. There's so much to do and enjoy and life for in the meantime!


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- sorry you saw Aaron's biological father on FB:hugs: That must have been rough

CJ- I am so excited everything went well with assessment:happydance: I really hope you guys get him! Sorry you are feeling like af is coming on but you are not out just yet! I had horrible back pain around 4 weeks too:thumbup:

Nato- yay for baby being a prune:thumbup:

Dazed- I'm with Megg on the line being blurred between ttc and ltttc. February marked 24 months of us trying but it wasnt until this year that I realized maybe I was now ltttc. It sucks but we do what we have to and I'm sure soon you will get your long awaited BFP:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

oo crikey, i hadnt noticed the prune.


----------



## Dazed

I didn't mean to sound like a downer girls. I am actually very upbeat! Odd huh?


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL Nato! I just said hi to you on the wrong forum LOL. So, :hi: How are you and prune doing??

Thanks hoping!! I am trying to not get excited. Just spoke to the solicitor and by what I told him he seemed to agree with me that it went well and he is going to push for the report to move things along as soon as. And I hope I am not out...but I just know 'the sensation' of the dreaded witch :-(

So am I ltttc?? Its been 3 years and 3 months....


----------



## SMFirst

CJ - good luck with getting custody of Jamie. Sounds like you would really be the best option all around for him!

Dazed - I think you should take some time just to enjoy yourself (especially with nicer weather coming).. Think of the things you used to enjoy way back before even thinking of TTC and then do them!! If you and your husband enjoying getting away on little trips, there's a good website that points out scenic driving routes in different states:
https://www.byways.org/


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you SMFirst!!!! I believe we can give him the best. Not that I'm saying we are perfect, or that we wont make mistakes. But I'm guessing thats what being a parent is all about! I can, and will protect him though! Given the chance. And I love your advice to dazed. We do so need a like button. So many times I go to look for it cause of facebook.... but it isnt there :cry: LOL!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im not gonna say anything other than you are always on my mind and here if you need to talk.

CJ good news on the assesment!

Dazed TTC or LLTC are just labels in my book, its how you feel that matters. Some women feel overwhelmed after trying only 3 months and others are unphased after trying for years. Its hard to remain positive but honey please try! You have been pregnant once you will soon be prego again and before you know it youll be a mommy.

Hope everyones doing well!


----------



## jenny25

omg wedding stress we got paid today bills all paid and paid more off to the wedding had to fork out for new glasses as me and aarron had our eye test done arghhhh bloody argghh skint already no joking :(:( we have a bday party to go to out in town on sat night my god i will need to drink before i go out poooo xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Im wondering if i should have said the same Vic

Hiya CJ, yes sounds like the meeting went well about Jamie. He needs you, i hope they can see that


----------



## LucyJ

CJ so happy the assessment went well and really hope you get custody of him you will make great parents. Keeping everything crossed that your not out.

Hearty its good to see you and I am so sorry things have been so hard I wish it could be easy for you. Ihope you get some answers soon I understand that you need time away but know that I am thinking of you and miss you.

:hugs: Jenny

Nato happy 10 weeks.

AFM: Sorry Ive not been around much this week has been a rough week two anniversary dates today is a year since my erpc and tuesday was the date of our scan last year when we were given the horrific news of our first loss. Its just bought up a lot of emotions and although I feel so blessed and happy to be pregnant again & it going well. Its made me think of what we've been through over the last 2 years and I got scared that it would be taken away from me again. Remembering my little apple pip today. Sorry to be a downer just know I am here thinking of you and sending all those who are having a rough time massive :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls. Funnily enough my AF started today and I feel quite upbeat. That will all change tomorrow when I start the crazy clomid! :haha:

CJ you're not out yet. Great news about Jamie! :thumbup:

Dazed, I've classed myself as LTTTC for ages, I often post on there. We will get that god damn BFP soon!

Lucy :hugs:

Nato happy 10 weeks to prune!

Jenny, party sounds good. Take a mini bottle of voddy out with you to make it cheaper!

Megg, you've defo made me feel more chilled about IVF drugs. My friend has just emailed me to say she feels like hell on clomid too.

Hi to other girlies
x


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

CJ, I'm so happy the interview went well! Fantastic news. It's funny the hurdles you can be made to go through yet anyone that can have a baby can keep a baby....

Sugar, glad you're upbeat today. What days are you going to do the Clomid?

Jenny, enjoy a drink and try to relax! :hugs:

I'm sorry it's such a tough week, Lucy. :hugs:

Nato, when you said you wonder if you should have said the same do you mean what you said to Hearty? For what it's worth I really liked your comments to her. 

Dazed, you're allowed good and bad days, don't worry. :) I agree the lines are blurred between LTTC and TTC but I would say that most people in LTTC have probably had fertility testing and have started treatment. You never know, you could get pregnant the month after your Drs's appointment. 

AFM, I had my first prenatal appointment today and nothing much happened except getting a bunch of info packets and loads of vials of blood drawn. I found out I'm only going to have one ultrasound, and that's at 20 weeks. 16 weeks away!!!! Of course I'm worried about making it that long, much less waiting....being PAL, I don't know if I can stand it that long.


----------



## jenny25

allie should you not be getting a n.t scan ? xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- 20 weeks??!! OMG. I would lose my mind waiting that long:wacko: I guess the upside is you don't have to have scan anxiety for a while.


----------



## Allie84

What is an n.t. scan? Maybe that's the one I get at 20 weeks? I just don't know.


----------



## jenny25

a nt scan is what they do around 12 weeks to make sure their is nothing like downs and stuff and you get a whole whack of blood taken maybe its different here in the uk 
hun i wouldnt wait until then id push for something xx


----------



## Megg33k

That's done through blood first here, Jen. The scan isn't standard unless the bloods come back with a high chance.

Omg @ only 1 ultrasound? I'd die! I'm sure it'll be fine though. Ultrasounds don't change anything. Stay strong!


----------



## jenny25

wow thats totally different than here its not a bad thing just when your used to a certain way you know you dont know any different xx


----------



## Megg33k

Exactly! I think its because of our insurance system rather than your NHS system. Probably the red tape that the insurance companies require in order to get them to pay.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls! 
I'll tell you what, right now Ruskie is an inspiration.. I'll tell you what!

Allie - my god that is a long time to wait. I think if it was a first pregnancy I would be fine, but with us all in this second (or more) time around its kinda nerve wracking. You'll be fine though, I just know it.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! I didn't want to tell the news after 12 weeks until I had a good scan, so I have to think of how I'm going to deal with that now. Dazed, I think you're right...I probably wouldn't think much of it if I hadn't had a miscarriage before, but now I feel like I need more reassurance than a 'normal' person. 

Oh, I just went on Facebook and Jaymes had her baby girl! Her name is Alexya. Another Disco baby is born! I think this is our 4th (from posters who have stuck around). :happydance: Congrats Jaymes!!!

I saw that Ruskie got her BFP as well Dazed, yay!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls, well I've just had the results from my AHM test back (ovarian reserve) and it's not good news. My score was 11.96 pmol, which puts me in the low catgory. Can't believe it, I was hoping that cos my FSH was good, the AMH would be too but apparently not.:cry:

I've just rang Sheffield Care, and they said not to panic yet, and that they have still allowed people to egg share with lower results than mine. It's all going to depend on my follicle count on Monday really. If that's ok, they may allow me, if not that's egg sharing out of the question

Back to feeling crap again. Looks like I may be footing the whole bill for IVF myself and I've got no time to waste with results like that.

Hope everyone is ok. Allie, the wait for your scan is crazy. Can you not pay privately?


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to Jaymie! :)

I hope they let you do the egg sharing still, honey! Monday must be "follicle count day" or something! FX'd for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Congrats Jaymie. I love that name, can't wait to see pictures.

Allie, that's just craziness! Are you okay with waiting? In Canada it depends on the location. Not all places do the NT (IPS) scans. Given that you've had a miscarriage, you'd think they would be more sensitive to the situation. If I were you I would just go to the ER one night and say that you are bleeding and cramping. I'm sure they'll give you a scan that way. But at the same time, maybe it's a good thing not to be scanned? I've considered not doing the weekly scans with my next pregnancy. They just cause so much stress.

Sugar, I'm so sorry you didn't get the results you wanted. I really hope you get a great number on Monday. Have you had a count done before?

Megg, you're getting so close. I'm getting so excited for you!!

Dazed, glad to hear you feeling more positive - despite moving to LTTC. Have you got a list of questions prepared for you appointment? I've got a huge list going now!

Hearty, I'm really sorry for what you're going through. I really hope you get some peace soon.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone. I'm sooooo tired today, can't really think straight. I kept having weird half awake/half asleep dreams. Do you ever get those? When things are really on my mind I dream, but I'm not in a restful sleep. I always wake up feeling like crap the next day.


----------



## wantingagirl

sorry to gategrash girls and tell me to bog off if you like :) do you have to have joined another thread to join this? whats disco testers? xxxx


----------



## Dazed

No Round, I haven't compiled a list of questions. I just don't even know where to start really. I just know that I'm not going to go in there and tell him that I haven't beenable to concieved and leave it to him to do nothing!


----------



## Round2

Hi Wantagirl, welcome. You don't need to sign up anywhere. I forget where the term 'Disco' came from. But there's nothing special you need to do to join. Sorry for your loss. I read through your journal and we're in pretty similar boats. Going on month 19 of TTC#2 myself.

Dazed, here are my questions. But I think that I'm in a little different position from you. I've had multiple mc's and have very specific medical conditions. Let me know if you can think of other questions:

1. If miscarry again, where can I go to the get the tissue tested (have been refused both times and I'm willing to drive to another city)
2. NK Cells and steriods. I already have an auto-immune disease, what are the chances my losses are related? Would steriods do any harm?
3. Clomid. I want some. I know that I ovulate each month, but this will increase my chances of getting a good egg. Also, I've been TTC for 19 months. Even though I've had losses, I'm not pregnant now. 19 months is too long.
4. If no clomid, then soy. What are her thoughts.
5. Also, I want to know exactly what my progesterone levels were. I might do the cream next time too.


----------



## Dazed

Oh yeah,your situation is definately different from mine to have those questions.

Wantingagirl - The disco testers were a testing thread on the TTCAL section. It started (I think) based on another tread where the girls testing got into a converstion about disco and carried the theme to another testing month. Once that month was done, they created a general TTCAL thread and that became this tread. Welcome BTW!


----------



## NatoPMT

wantingagirl.....*WELCOME*

sit yaself down. All the disco testers are TTC after a loss, or pregnant after a loss. Most of us had a loss about a year ago, which is when we all started helping each other through the grief, but since then lots have joined the thread. If you start posting, you cant leave. Its like the mafia of TTC. Im sorry youve suffered loss too, i see from Rounds post. i will have a nosey in the journal too, cos im nosey like that

Sugar, Im so sorry to hear that - when you said you were having amh tested, i had a root around and it seems that lots of women are fine with their lower scores and can conceive naturally (but i agree, go for IVF straight away), and you seem to be at the higher end of low. I hope the follicle count goes well and this is retrievable. As you had 2 ready to go last scan, i dont think you are out yet...Sheffield Care seem to be telling you some sensible advice from what youve said over the last week, they sound good. 

Dazed, can you remind me if youve had all the hormone tests? Rounders questions are good but i cant recall if you have had any tests at all? If you havent, you need fsh, tsh, LH, prolactin on CD3 and progesterone on CD21 just for starters. Will check back and see what others i have had if you havent had these 

Rounders, do they only test uterine tissue for nk cells round your way? Thats what Lawa said shed had done too, mine were bloods and there is no evidence that blood cells are linked to uterine cells, although Mr T @ ARGC swears there is a link


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, im reading that lower amh levels require more drugs to get the response necessary, but also reading threads where women of scores of 2-3 have had successful stimulation. Not sure what your clomid dose is, but i would push for a decent dose and then discuss the ivf doses as appropriate. I have just read that 5-15 levels mean that you arent at risk of over stimulation, just 'normal' stimulation. 

also says the same here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/68094-amh-level-results.html

Im also reading that low amh doesnt actually mean low quality eggs, that isnt proven, just assumed. ARGC wont test for amh but it seems in your situation (ie if you rocked up clutching your low amh test result) they would focus on producing the best quality eggs during stimulation. 

what was your E2 level sugar?

I do think the main concern here is a) speed of getting into IVF and b) whether it will be reduced cost egg sharing

If the egg sharers are reluctant, i would ask what evidence they have that, given your good fsh, a low amh means inappropriate sharing quality - and can they improve quality with the stims. You need to know that for your own pregnancy too. 

eyes crossed for a great follicle count my lovely x


----------



## Megg33k

No, wantingagirl! There is no pre-requisite that you belonged to another thread! :hugs: WELCOME!!!! I popped you on to the list on page 1... So, now you're stuck with us!

Heya, girls! How's everyone today?


----------



## NatoPMT

Is that a high pitched good mood voice megg, or a real one. Are you feeling fiiiiine today


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Is that a high pitched good mood voice megg, or a real one. Are you feeling fiiiiine today

That's a real one, honey! :) I'm good today! I'm actually even smiling whilst I type this!

Its the weekend. I get to see 'Hop' tonight! I have my ultrasound Monday... and I'm hoping like crazy that maybe the fertility gods will smile on me and I'll be ready to trigger that night instead of a few days later. I've had a touch of ovary sensation for 2 days now, which I don't think I ever got last time. I'm ALLLLLL smiles today! Now... will it last? Who knows! LOL But, I'm great right now!


----------



## MinnieMone

Sugar... my AMH was 7.2 if I remember correctly (I was 43 when I had test), Shehata said that was expected but he wasn't too worried about it, I'll try and dig out the categories but I think anything under 5 is considered very low, between 5-10 I thinks it's low and anything above 'norma'.... though he said they must all be taken into context as to the individual involved. Please don't worry too much. I got pregnant 5 times at that level, so there is hope sweetie.

I am having ovarian stimulation next month (femara and ovitrelle injection, with monitoring), if you want more info then pm me, it's not turning out that expensive so maybe it's something you could look at before trying IVF (from what I've researched it's the first thing they try with timed intercourse)....... apparently it can also produce a stronger egg (which is what i need!) and femara is better than clomid as it doesn't thin the uterine wall apparently. I can't remember if you have Pcos but it's also better than clomid if you do.

hope that helps. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a good plan, Mone! :) Keep us updated on your progress? I miss seeing you around!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> maybe the fertility gods will smile on me

well i hope so too, you're due a god-like grin 

while they are at it, mebbes they can smile down on the whole thread. there's a few people they owe backrent too

Nice one Mone - great news about your upcoming programme - i have a good feeling bout this


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, i would pay for a scan privately too (says she who is actually already doing this and has had 3 scans by 10 weeks and another booked for Tuesday - ahem), i dont really understand the whole US system, but surely it would be better for them to include a 12 week anomaly scan than not for general treatment costs


----------



## Round2

Megg, happy to hear you so positive. The gods will smile down on all of us next, especially you and Sugar on Monday!! Let me know how Hop is, I might take my SS tomorrow.

Nato, they don't normally test NK cells in Canada...at least from what I've read. I didn't ask anything about it my last appointment. I just want to know her thoughts on that and my AI disease and if there is a link. My blood work has not shown a link, but I keep reading things about AI, thyroid and NK cells. I definately have two out of three. I'm sure if I was in your clinic they would be wanting to shoot me up with steriods the minute I walked in.

Mone, your 'plan' sounds intriguing. I hope it's something that Sugar can try too.

You guys should all just move to Canada, the province where I work has free IVF!


----------



## yogi77

Round I just noticed you are from Canada too! What province are you in?


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> maybe the fertility gods will smile on me
> 
> well i hope so too, you're due a god-like grin
> 
> while they are at it, mebbes they can smile down on the whole thread. there's a few people they owe backrent too
> 
> Nice one Mone - great news about your upcoming programme - i have a good feeling bout thisClick to expand...

Yes! They owe us all a HUGE grin! I'd be ever so happy if they could bring us all the good news we deserve... and we DO deserve it, dammit!


----------



## Round2

yogi77 said:


> Round I just noticed you are from Canada too! What province are you in?

I live in Ottawa. You're on Vancouver Island right? So jealous!!


----------



## yogi77

Yep I'm on the Island but hey, you live in the #1 voted city to live in Canada so you can't be that jealous!! hehe


----------



## Round2

yogi77 said:


> Yep I'm on the Island but hey, you live in the #1 voted city to live in Canada so you can't be that jealous!! hehe

I still have a moutain of snow in backyard!!! Take me to the island!!


----------



## SMFirst

Ottawa is beautiful (especially the areas outside the actual city) but I couldn't handle the weather.. But then for skating on the Rideau Canal I might put up with it..

I didn't know they had free IVF there (I thought I'd heard something about Quebec having it but I wasn't sure..)


We're heading to Osoyoos tomorrow and I am going to drink *ALOT* of wine because I can :) : *CD 1* for me today after a long cycle (weird for me - 32 days)

Excited for this cycle though..

Allie- I hope you can book an early scan..

Nato - that's good you've had several by now - and things are all good?


----------



## NatoPMT

Rounders what bloodwork did you have done, sorry if you have said this already but my memory is appalling. I recall you wanted the tissue after erpc tested, which i didnt know they did for NK cells - i do know that they test uterine tissue for nk activity though although my clinic wont do it, the Dr S, Mone's dr does it i think. 

Did you have any raised levels in your blood? If so, which cells were they? The blood tests are called the Chicago Tests cos they get sent to er, chicago, to get tested.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im ok thanks S&Mers. I'm feeling a bit more on an even keel - not quite so manically up and down as i was before. 

What on earth is Osoyoos. Im interested. 

look at all you canadians. i wanna be one now.


----------



## yogi77

ooohhh I love Osoyoos!! Especially in the summer when it gets HOT. 

Enjoy the wine SM!


----------



## yogi77

YES Nato come to Canada! Although you might be disappointed with our apparent lack of scans :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

i have always had a soft spot for canada. when i was 15 a canadian boy saved my life. We wrote to each other for a few years and then lost touch. i mightve snogged him a bit too, but it was the life saving bit that turned my head.


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks girls I've calmed down slightly after blubbing on Mal. I can't respond properley as I'm in a hotel in Leeds overnight and have got a shit signal on my iPhone. Will reply tomorrow when back on laptop.

Massive hugs to everyone and thanks for the info xx


----------



## SMFirst

Sugar - glad you are feeling better. Give the Clomid another chance this cycle..

Nato - glad all is going well with you. 

Osoyoos is a town that is in a desert-like climate, so it's a region for a lot of wineries and also gets really hot in the summer (won't be so hot now though). My husband doesn't drink but I will drag him to the wineries anyway :)


----------



## Dazed

Nope, no blood tests yet Nato!


----------



## Round2

Nato, I just had all the normal hormone/blood clotting tests. FSH, progetersone, TSH etc....After my second D&C I begged the hosptial to send the baby away for testing, so that I could confirm that it was just genetic abnormalities. They refused and said that 75% of miscarriages are genetic caused so they had discontinued the testing. There's got to be a place that will do these tests. So if I do have another loss, I want to know now where to go that will test the tissue.

SM, yes the climate here sucks, but it is beautiful. Quebec offers free IVF, that's where I work. The place you're going to looks so lovely. Have lots of wine for us too!

Nato, did they guy apologize to you after he saved your life? Canadians do that for some reason. We apologize for everything...I do it too!!


----------



## Dazed

YAY! Eeeekkk! :yipee: I'm finally on the front page!


----------



## NatoPMT

dazed, what does that mean? im jumping around, but i dont know why!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## Dazed

I just finally feel like part of the gang! :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- congrats on your lo!!!:happydance: I can't wait to see pictures!

Sugar- I hope they will still let you participate in the egg share program!. FX that you have a good follicle count on Monday. 

Megg- I'm so excited that you are excited! FX you have a good follicle count as well!!! You'll have to let me know how HOP is... I've been debating on seeing it in theaters or waiting for it to come to dvd.

Welcome Wantingagirl:flower:

Round and Dazed- when are your appointments? I hope you both get the answers you need.

Nato- I'll have 3 scans too before 10 weeks:thumbup: Its nerve racking but puts my mind at ease at the same time. My next one is April 5th at 8w6d. I am praying that everything will be fine. After that I probably won't have one for a while.

Yogi- today is your scan, right? How exciting!!!

Happy Friday Everyone!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Round - ah ok.. the Ottawa thing threw me there, but it's only like 5min from Quebec so now it all makes sense..

Dazed - yay! 

oh.. I am not on the front page :( Nor is Round2 I see..

forgot to say - welcome wantingagirl :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> Nato, I just had all the normal hormone/blood clotting tests. FSH, progetersone, TSH etc....After my second D&C I begged the hosptial to send the baby away for testing, so that I could confirm that it was just genetic abnormalities. They refused and said that 75% of miscarriages are genetic caused so they had discontinued the testing. There's got to be a place that will do these tests. So if I do have another loss, I want to know now where to go that will test the tissue.
> 
> Nato, did they guy apologize to you after he saved your life? Canadians do that for some reason. We apologize for everything...I do it too!!

ahh ok, i understand. I thought you meant for nk testing, durr me, sorry, but i thought that was quite standard so didnt think youd have a prob requesting genetic testing after mc - i have read of many people doing this. Ive just been googling and it seems so common, there's no advice as to how to get it tested, many women have posted that it was offered to them (but apparently its never offered for 1st mc). It seems that the EPU or GP will request this testing in the uk 

Ive found this:

https://www.slh.wisc.edu/cytogenetics/tests/ 

which has a number to call for questions, maybe they could help? 

If you want the nk bloods, you will need the chicago tests as i mentioned. I wold recommend you get them if you have AI probs


----------



## yogi77

hoping:) said:


> Yogi- today is your scan, right? How exciting!!!

Yes it is I am getting excited/anxious!! It's in 2 hours!!


----------



## SMFirst

yogi - good luck on the scan (it will be great!)

Nato - I meant to ask - how did the guy save your life?


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh, i understand what you mean by the front page now. 

Megg!!! 

(Dont forget we are still waiting for our christmas cards off megg <stifledsnigger>)

Hoping, we have our next scan on the same day - next Tuesday. Lets agree to have perfect results. Then everything will be ok. Its bloody nerve wracking though innit. 

Dazed: right you, you have to get these tests arranged. And pronto. 

CD3: FSH, LH, prolactin, Oestradiol (E2), B12 & folate

CD21 (or 7 days after ov so you should use opks to try and get an accurate date): Progesterone, TSH. 

and you need to get the sperm analysis done on him too, which can take a few weeks and sometimes they want his tests before they will order yours. 

You should also request an ultrasound of your uterus / ovaries which can help establish endometriosis, fibroids and cysts but itsnt conclusive.

You'll need a full blood count too i think

Thats as far as i got with the NHS. I then got my immunology tests (the Chicago tests) privately which established my elevated NK cells. You could also get clotting tests which tests for the clotting disorder that looks like "mother fucker" but i forget its name

It was a process for me, the CD3 then CD21 first, it took a few months to get from those, to the ultrasound - don't be fobbed off. You really should have been offered these tests already.


----------



## NatoPMT

SMFirst said:


> yogi - good luck on the scan (it will be great!)
> 
> Nato - I meant to ask - how did the guy save your life?

i was showing off and nearly drowned. 

i was surfing on a windsurf board and fell off, windsurf boards are damned heavy and it clunked me on the head. I was knocked out and got trapped floating underneath it, and he saw what happened and pulled me out. 

He was my hero. If anyone meets a red haired canadian boy from Toronto who saved the life of a show off in Wales in the mid 80's, send him my love. 

He's prob about 40 now though.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> Allie, i would pay for a scan privately too (says she who is actually already doing this and has had 3 scans by 10 weeks and another booked for Tuesday - ahem), i dont really understand the whole US system, but surely it would be better for them to include a 12 week anomaly scan than not for general treatment costs

I know, I keep thinking that as well. I mean what if it were twins, or something was very wrong, or it was an MMC, etc and I didn't know until 20 freaking weeks?!

The thing is, I'm already going 'privately', as that's how everything is here. I pay hundreds of dollars each month in insurance premiums, and then my insurance covers like 90% of obstetrical costs...but only if they are doctor ordered. I think if I just say I want one it won't be covered. And they won't give it to me.

I have to admit I've had the dark thought Round brought up which is to try to get one by going in under the guise of saying something was worrying me...but I don't want to mess with the universe in that way. 

I would switch providers but my insurance ties me into a specific hospital system. Poop.


----------



## Allie84

Nato, what a story. I love redheads.

Megg, glad you're in a good mood!

Dazed, I agree, get the blood tests and u/s done asap...answers are good, if a bit scary. 

Oh crap, there's the bell. Off to class with me. I'll respond more later.


----------



## NatoPMT

My GP actually told me to go to the hospital complaining of cramping and spotting if i didnt get my 8 week app through...which i didnt. I didnt want to go back to the same EPU that i had my mmc discovery - but i would have done if i wasnt getting private scans. I think you should do that if you do get anxious because the anxiety is not good for you and it therefore justifies the means. 

Its about £100 - £120 to pay for an extra scan, but if you have had a previous loss, you should automatically get an earlier scan - although a loss doesnt mean you are at higher risk of a 2nd loss.....so thats almost reassuring sort of that they believe that enough to scrimp on the scan costs.


----------



## Dazed

hoping:) said:


> Round and Dazed- when are your appointments? I hope you both get the answers you need.

April 12th!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar huge :hugs: hope it goes well on monday and that you can still do the egg sharing.

Megg glad you having a good day good luck for monday.

The baby gods definiety owe you wonderful ladies good news.

Nato and hoping good luck for your scan next week mine next one is 2 weeks today.

Yogi thinking of you.

Good luck to all those that have appointments coming up hope you have dr that listen.

Welcome wantingagirl good to have you here and sorry for your loss.

Ahh cant remember what else I read have a brain like a sieve today. :hugs: to all.

Afm: Im doing better today apart from tryiing to being productive by sorting through things decided I would start boxing stuff uo to go in the loft, to be charity shopped or to be kept and upstairs now looks like a bomb has gone of think I may of been overly ambitious had to chuck stuff in boxes and stacked them in a corner just so I could get in our bedroom. I am now watching tv in bed (steves out seeing a friend) with a tray full of snacks just in case I get hungry eating my way through a bowl of strawberries and raspberries at the mo.

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - I wouldn't have been able to pull off an outright lie in order to go to the hospital to get a scan or whatever, but then at 12weeks I had spotting so I didn't waste any time getting to the hospital - then the spotting stopped but they still gave me emergency external and internal scans, and then got me in for the official ones the next day.

I had actually been trying to get in to the maternity clinic I was with a few days before my visit to the hospital because I felt so sure something was wrong, and I would have begged him to check on things, but they had ridiculous hours (so next time I will go somewhere else)

So my point is - you deserve to be looked after and have your mind put at ease, whether it's through a little extended truth or just demanding care...


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> Hoping, we have our next scan on the same day - next Tuesday. Lets agree to have perfect results. Then everything will be ok. Its bloody nerve wracking though innit.

Deal! My last 2 scans have closely followed your scans so I always tell myself if you have good news I will too:haha: Weird. but it makes me feel better! I just want to make it out of 1st tri with my sanity and most of all my baby!

Allie- I hope they decide to at least give you one scan between now and 20 weeks! Have you exlpained about your last loss and that you are anxious? If they don't do it I'm sure there has to be a place near you where you can pay for an ultrasound.

Lucy- so you will be about 21 weeks at your next scan? Are you going to find out the sex?? I can't remember but I think you said you were going to keep it a surprise. You are almost half way there:happydance:

Yogi- I'm off to stalk your journal to see if you've had your scan...


----------



## LucyJ

Yep I'll be a day away from being 21 weeks. We're not finding out team yellow for us.

Im sure your scan will be great.


----------



## Megg33k

Lisa - I'd have added you ages ago if I'd realized you weren't there! You're meant to tell me these things! Lol. I'm sooooo sorry! :hugs:

Nato - Oh yeah! Uhm... Errr... Maybe they'll be "happy spring" cards!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls ive had the worst day ever im too tired to explain just now i will do it tomorrow promise just wanted to make sure that everyone was ok
for the front page megg could add that im having a lap and dye test on 28th april xxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: jenny


----------



## jenny25

can i ask you guys something ? do you remember me telling you that pauls brother's gf's sister had a baby in november3 weeks after i had jamie? x


----------



## Dazed

Megg, here is something you need to know about me... I have seeming needy or demanding (unless called for). I don't really like gate crashing.


----------



## SMFirst

I think I totally gate-crashed on this thread. oops sorry..


----------



## Megg33k

No one gate crashed! I need to add you too, SM! I need to add lots. I'll do it this weekend. Sorry ladies!

Its not being needy, Lisa! I'm telling you lot to let me know what I'm missing!


----------



## LucyJ

Girls you havnt gate crashed your more than welcome :hugs:

Ask away jenny?


----------



## VGibs

I went in at 6 weeks with fake spotting and cramping just to get scanned. I totally pulled the fake symptom to get scanned


----------



## Jaymes

Just an FYI... A picture of #6 and I started a NEW journal. (it's in my signature)


Spoiler
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5104/5581289360_6d55c3aeef_z.jpg


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen, i saw your fb update, do you want to talk about it? :hugs: and yes no problem, what do you want to ask? 

Hoping, haha, yes we have a deal. 

S&M, i meant to ask you where your british cousins are from, the ones who say twit twoo. 

Luce glad you are feeling a bit better petal. Im not up to much, Im looking after the in laws dog. Shes like an anteater. 

off to yogis journal now. Im excited.


----------



## NatoPMT

Jaymes!!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

shes so beautiful - just like her mummy x

haha gibby. i would too. I am Miss Machiavellian


----------



## cazza22

i just wanted to pop in to say CONGRATULATIONS to Jaymes Ur princess is absolutely STUNNING huny :hugs:

& Meggles 2 days till ur Ultrasound im so excited to see how many folli's u have brewed up in there :happydance:

LOV YOU ALL :kiss: xxxxxxxx Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Congratulations Jaymes!!! :dance: Absolutely Gorgeous hun!!

I think I have missed a bit.... sorry girls. Weekends are busy in the pub so cant catch up. I'll look at your fb Jenn. Hope you are all ok.

:hi: to the new girls!!!! They are all FANTASTIC in here. Best bunch EVER!

AFM started spotting 10 minutes after a BFN! :-( But that means CD1! So BRING IT ON!!

And we find out Monday or later about Jamie so have fingers crossed for me girls! And we are staying in the pub till end of May which is good. Our regulars are not happy. They want to put a petition together to make Enterprise keep us here LOL! Very sweet of them. Hard when you build a pub up from nothing and handing over all your hard work to someone undeserving! They havent even made a success of their current pub. This one will be a walk in the park after we're done!


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, Jaymie!!! :cloud9:

FX'd for you, CJ! Boo @ AF... but hoping you get Jamie!


----------



## Allie84

Jaymie, she's just beautiful!!!! :hugs:

Hey Lucy, I'm happy to hear you're feeling more like yourself. :hugs:

I'm not up to much this weekend...I just slept 11 hours and I feel better than I have all week! We're going out for a meal with an aunt and a few cousins who are in town this evening. Other than that and some shopping I just want to relax.

CJ, don't work too hard. Well, at least it's work that you love. Good luck for Monday. :hugs:

Btw absolutely no on has gate crashed this thread, I don't know what I'd do without you all! :hugs:

Look at you Cazz, almost 30 weeks! Wow! How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Can it be Monday now? *gets anxious in an excited way*


----------



## cazza22

Awww thanks allie I'm feeling good babe  I'm really enjoying this pregnancy :thumbup: my back has been bad but other than that I feel super duper!!!  I still feel lucky every day & to be 30 weeks pregnant is something I never thought I'd achieve so I'm amazed to be here :cloud9: 10 more weeks till my liccle munchkin gets here :wohoo:

how r u babe? I'm sooooo happy for you Al  xxxx


----------



## SMFirst

Jaymes - lovely little girl :)

Nato - My cousins are from Shotts, Scotland


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi girls!! :kiss:

Sorry I've been rubbish recently, i've been reading but rarely replying :dohh:

Hearty - I can't even imagine how you must be feeling, I really hope you find peace soon with whatever decision you decide to make. FWIW I don't think life would be awful with no children, but I understand how you don't want to give that up just yet.

Meg - Not long now my lovely. Sorry you felt so bad after the 8 week mark of losing ixxy. Just think this time will be it!! Maybe this time, for the first time, love won't hurry away :hugs:

Jaymes - CONGRATS!! Gorgeous little girl you have there xxx

Cazz - caught your bump earlier and you look frickin AMAZING!

Hello newbies, you'll be glad you came here :thumbup:

CJ - Fingers crossed for you both with the bubs and with the pub. Breweries are awful awful awful!

To all the newly preggos, I hope you're ok and not freaking out too much. Take every day as it comes and try and enjoy it as much as possible.

Little update from me, spoilered so as not to upset as it has a pic:


Spoiler
I'm full term on Tuesday *faint* I can't believe it's so nearly over. I am getting lots of pains all the time and I am super super uncomfortable and emotional about it, I'm a right moaning minnie but it really is so uncomfy alllllll the time. However i've finished work so feeling better now I can just sit on the sofa all day and count my blessings for so many reasons. Went to the midwife the other day and baby's head is fully engaged in the pelvis and resting against my cervix (which yes I can feel, owww) so maybe i'll be sooner than later! My mum is giving me two weeks tops, which I would LOVE! Just need to finish off the nursery then this little lady or man can come along. Latest bump pics @ 36 weeks:

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/36weeks2.jpg
https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/36weeks.jpg


----------



## CJSG1977

Cesca you look gorgeous with your full term bumpette!! LOL! Nice to see you hunni!!

Monday....hurry up for Megg Please!

Well.... the tiny bit of brown cm I had this morning has G.O.N.E. SOOOOO.... I have had nausea and hot flushes all day and my cervix is very high, closed and firm! Low back pain, twinges abdo and HUNGRY! But FANTASTIC mood unlike AF time. Boobs tender too touch (not unusual before but feel different). I have checked my calendar... as LP does not change if I ovulated 2 days later than I thought then I am not due af till monday or tuesday... my cycles have got longer since my last mc in Aug. So I am clinging to a tiny bit of hope! If I have no more spotting then..... maybe. Normally when I have a show it means af is within 24 hours. So lets see what happens tomorrow. God FX'd PLEASE!!!


----------



## yogi77

Jaymes, beautiful picture congratulations!!

Cesca you look great!

FX for you CJ, I hope you get the news you want next week. And good luck testing tomorrow! :happydance:

Megg good luck to you, will be thinking of you!! FX!

I had my 20 week ultrasound yesterday and all went well! It was great to see the baby kicking and bouncing around like crazy! We got pictures and I scanned them and put them in my journal. :cloud9:

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Megg33k

Love that, Cesca!!! Thank you!!! The lyrics almost always make me cry... but in a good way! :hugs: You look amazing, btw!

I've already decided.... I refuse to have another miscarriage... That's how it works, right?


----------



## jenny25

ok this is gonna be kinda rambly and long sorry its taken ages to get back i have had so much go on its a nightmare 
basically you know how i started a vblog well i met a few people on their and one girl has just gone though what i went through with jamie and her mother was rubbing it in her face about her sister having a baby and bla bla bla now this girl put it on her status and asked for opinions and asked if it seemed inconsiderate of her feeling so i replied 


> yep you know i had a situation a few months back we lost our boy after a tough pregnancy in oct and my partners brothers gfs sister was due nov and we got it rubbed in our face even the grandmom chapped on our door the day the baby was born 3 weeks after we lost our soon just too gloat you know i hate it when its rubbed in your face i think its pretty instensitive tbh xx

so then paul's brother's gf's sister the one i told you about that had the baby lets call her g well g was spying on my fb and found the comment i made on this girls fb when this girl is not friends with anyone i know here on my fb so i got this email off of g


> hi mate, i just c one of ur comments on a status about chrissy knocking on your door when i had the baby and that she was gloating about him to u get it right chrissy did not knock on ur door when baby was born it mite have bin a week after when liz was home from work but i can tell u now that she did not gloat i dont want this to cause no rows but i will not have something said that didnt happen xx

 so then i replied


> it did actually happen on the sunday on the way back from the hospital as me and paul were upstairs and when the door went liz answered the door and i was half way down the stairs and paul can vouch for it xxx

 so i told paul about it and i said i was fed up of people spying on me i dont get on really with pauls brothers gf anyway and their has been too much said and done bla bla i said i was done and i didnt want to be in a relationship when people on the outside are spying on me causing us to fight and basically telling me how to feel when they dont have a clue so paul got so mad cause i was leaving him he was shouting the lot his mum came in and wanted to go around to g's house to sort this but she was at her bf's paul was shouting at his mum and me he got so angry he punched a door so in the end up paul me his mum and aarron went around their spoke our peace and sorted and we thought that was the end but far from it today on fb g's bf put on his fb basically


> what give you the right to come around my door acting like a silly prick and being paranoid all this better stop or shit will start

 then one of his friends commented asked if he was ok he said


> some silly slapper better shut the fuck up or else she will be shipped back to scotland in peices

 so i went off my fucking head i called paul at work he left work and i ended up bumping into g at the shopping center and ended up having a major fight up their cause she seemed to condone what he said like it was right so i said to her that i was getting the police involved and started f and c at me and called aarron my son a f and c too i was livid so we got home called the police they said they will get back to us in 72 hrs so then liz came in and was like whats going on bla bla bla g said i threatend her only with the police etc so today has majorly kicked off and i have had it , so then g text liz asking if i really had called the police and ob liz said yes i have it was about her bf threating comment and not her and he must of freaked out cause he ended up calling her and wanted to speak to me to appologise i said if he wants to appologise to me he can come around and do it to my face so he did and that was that but oh my god now pauls brother has got envolved blocked me from writting on his wall on fb and not paul so i was like right screw you then ob he is siding with his gfs sister and not his own family or not waiting to find out what we had to say and he made his mind up when really it was nothing to do with him so i have said to paul i dont want him near my son or any of our future children and he said you cant do that i said well he can stay away from aarron and will go to the doctors on monday and get birth control 
why oh why does this play ground shit never stop i dont want to live a life like this !!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Thats the sprit Megg!

Cesca yo look great! Its funny but i keep reading about how uncomfortable one gets at full term and how you can feel bubs being engaged, bt i have never felt that...

Did i tell you gys that on friday i got my mom to babysit and i went into work? I was feeling like my last brain cell was fried from morning TV and i ouldnt deal with it anymore! I actually put in a fulls day work lol!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh jeezus... What a mess, Jen! :( I wish I had advice. All I can offer are :hugs: though!!!


----------



## jenny25

im just fucked off tbh i mean how dare tell me how i should feel and stuff when you grieve so not i have said to paul he needs to re thin think his bridal party xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Its not their business to tell you how you should feel. They can't comprehend (nor can I) how you felt about losing Jamie. And, the timing was rough... which they only made worse. Of course you're expected to be upset, and they shouldn't think any differently. I'd just tell the lot of them where to shove it. But, I know it can be hard when its your in-laws. Isn't it ALWAYS in-laws? :(


----------



## LucyJ

Jen I am so sorry you are having to deal with all this its the last think you need. Familys can be very difficult sometime especially when people wade in with out knowing everything thats going on. I hope you can sort it all out massive :hugs: to you.


----------



## jenny25

oh yeah i know hun it major sucks and its causing problems with paul and i grrr so you know what i done today i dug up the garden at the front and around the side of the paving i pulled out all the weeds put new compost down and i planted loads and loads of flowers i actually planted one for you megg some nice red carinthian (sp) its a symbol of something thats going to bloom :D so i wanted to do that i will take pics tomorrow oh and me and aarron planted sun flower seeds in his little pot couple of weeks ago and the little buds have started blooming in to little weeds yay :D xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 19 Weeks, Lucy! :)

Off topic, but my right ovary hurts. Just saying. Apparently I shouldn't be concerned. Just whinging because I can! :winkwink:


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca you look gorgeous sorry to hear your so uncomfortable but you may not have much longer to wait so exicting.

Jaymes your little one is gorgeous so happy for you hope your both doing well.

CJ keeping everything crossed for you really hope AF doesnt arrive and you get Jamie.

Vicky hows hero doing?


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> oh yeah i know hun it major sucks and its causing problems with paul and i grrr so you know what i done today i dug up the garden at the front and around the side of the paving i pulled out all the weeds put new compost down and i planted loads and loads of flowers i actually planted one for you megg some nice red carinthian (sp) its a symbol of something thats going to bloom :D so i wanted to do that i will take pics tomorrow oh and me and aarron planted sun flower seeds in his little pot couple of weeks ago and the little buds have started blooming in to little weeds yay :D xxx

Awwww! Thank you, Jen! :flower: You're lovely! xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks megg cant quite believe Im 19 weeks already its amazing as had many moments over the last year or so where I thought I'd never be here.

Jen thats a lovely thing to do for megg and it sounds like you've had a productive day I think focusing on something else is a good thing keeps you occupied oh and I love sunflowers. Hope things with you and paul will be ok Im sure you'll get through this.


----------



## vickyd

Shes dong much better Luce thanks for asking! Today i only had to change my shirt twice lol! Shes gone down to only 3 projectiles a day so im quite happy with the progress.


----------



## jenny25

i have faith for megg i know its her time you know and i wanted to plant this flower to symbolise that this is a new begining with the the flower blooming means that her icsi will bloom into something lovely sorry my spelling is so crap been out the garden for like 8 hours working on it it was bad and their is still a little too do xx


----------



## Megg33k

You're so sweet, Jen! Brings a tear to my eye! xxxxx

Believe it, Luce! Its real! :happydance:

That's good progress, Vicky! I hope it only gets better from here!


----------



## Dazed

Jen, sorry about all this crap going on with you. I have no advise to offer, but I will send my :hugs:.

Jaymes - gorgeous little girl! CONTRATS!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry youve having such a rough time Jen

This...



jenny25 said:


> we got it rubbed in our face even the grandmom chapped on our door the day the baby was born 3 weeks after we lost our soon just too gloat you know i hate it when its rubbed in your face i think its pretty instensitiveClick to expand...

what actually happened? I cant imagine someone coming round to your house to say 'ha ha you lost your baby and my daughter in law didn't lose hers" - are you absolutely sure that you didn't interpret this visit incorrectly through your grief? what made you think she was gloating? 

If you didn't interpret it incorrectly, then that is absolutely inexcusable - if someone had done that to me, they would have been out of my life forever. No questions, no more contact. 

If you want me to be completely honest, seeing as you ARE in each others lives, i think you are inputting to this situation as well. No one 'spys' on fb, the information is either available to view or not, and if you are writing about people who can see what you are writing, shit is gonna kick off.... so you say you cant live with these arguments, well my advice would be to stop antagonising the situation

The threats of violence are inexcusable. It does sound like a huge mess. 

CJ - have you tested today? any af? eyes crossed

Vic, ahhh at baby Hero, down to 3 projectiles. Poor little thing - glad shes making some serious progress. How are you feeling? Are you gaining confidence now? 

We have 2 follicle counts tomorrow. I am sending grow vibes from my head. 


Cesca - exciting!!! Your tales of pressed cervixes are making me squirm though.


----------



## vickyd

Nato my confidence is defo better! Im able to spend the whole day with her and not panic everytime she coughs lol! Funny shit story: The special formula along with the iron supplements she takes makes her poo like once every 48 hours. So last night at 3am she wakes for her feeding. While im feeding her i can feel shes pooping so im like yeah you go girl! She continues to poop the whole feeding so im like getting worried about spillage. So i wait 20 min after the feeding to have a look...My god! The poop has seeped through the undergarment and her bodysuit! The shit has crawled up her back almost reaching her sholder!!! I had to give her a bath at 3am and our room reeked forever!!!!


----------



## Round2

Ha, ha! I love funny poo stories!! Wait till she gets old enough to take her diaper off and smear all over the wall! You sound so much better Vicky. I'm so glad you and Hero and doing better.

Jenny, I'm really sorry to hear about all your troubles. I can't even imagine what you've been through and to have your family behave they way they are is ridiculous.

Cessa, you look great. My guess is a girl BTW.

Big week this week. Megg and Suguar and Nato all have scans. I'm excited to hear all the good news! Good luck girls, I'll be thinking about you.

AFM, I'm already stressed about testing this week. This has been such an emotional cycle for me...not sure if I can handle the outcome....good or bad!!


----------



## vickyd

Round youre scaring me girl!!! I didnt know they could take their diaper off!!! 

I love busy disco weeks!! C'mon girls!


----------



## Megg33k

Its usually later in on that they can take their diapers off to make wall art... like, after they can stand and walk! :) I had that happen once with my ex-husband's son. It was a freakin' nightmare!


----------



## Allie84

I used to work as a nursery worker and I marvelled at how far poop could go up their backs....lovely! 

Vicky, I'm so happy little Hero is doing better! What a funny poo story! :hugs:

Jenny, I'm really sorry to hear of all of the drama. Can you just do a big FB cleanout and defriend anyone who is contributing to the drama? 

Good luck this week to Megg, Sugar, and Nato with your scans!!! I'm sending loads of good follicle counts your way Megg and Sugar. 

Good luck testing this week, Round. I know what you mean about being scared of either outcome. 

Okay girlies,I have a personal question for you all...does anyone know the strict defintion of 'pelvic rest'? My midwife agreed with me, no sex during 1st tri, and she said I should be on pelvic rest until at least 10 weeks. I know that means sex, but does it also mean....other things? It's been a month and I'm starting to miss having intimate time with Alex...can we fool around? If not, it's cool, I'll wait, but I'm just wondering....


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls!

Allie I have no idea darlin, but I cant imagine fooling around will do any harm?? I might be wrong.

Jen I am sorry things are stressful at the minute hunni. Big hugs babes.

Again, I have probably missed some of you out. But I think of you all and hope that your ok. Will be able to be back tomorrow.

AF got me to the point I am freaking a little bit. Not a normal af. Been crippled in bed with pain and to say it's 'gushing' would not even come close. The worst and most painful af I have had in a LONG time. But that makes me CD2! So thats ok.

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Hi all - been lurking and now I'm finally plurking :flower:

*Allie* - You can fool around just don't get rough or anything. No sex - no penetration but you can do other things. I put OH on pelvic rest and I know it sounds dorky but we've just been cuddling and taking lots of walks - that can be intimate as well. Also no exercise that jostles that area - no nothing high impact...walking and swimming should be fine. HTH

*Hearty* - Thanks for posting and letting us know what's going on...it's such a difficult position to be in. I wish I could offer my uterus as well but I don't even trust it myself. Just wishing you loads of peace as you make these hard decisions. However you become a mom...you are a mom...period. Pregnancy is just one step in the road. I will be thinking of and praying for you. 

*Megg* - Good luck with U/S and egg collection soon...must be so exciting and so happy your cycle cooperated so you could get in for an April ISCI! Much dust your way in the next couple of weeks :dust:

*Vicky* - OH MY GOSH! I'm investing in playclothes for myself post-birth as it seems there's a lot more bodily fluid stuff going on than I had bargained for. H&M tees and jeans here we come (so much for being a yummy mummy LOL). So glad that Hero is improving!

*CJSG* - sorry for all your pain...a good hot water bottle and extra strength advil always help me but it sucks. :hugs:

*Sugar* - Good luck with your U/S as well! :flower:

*Nato* - when's yours (U/S) love??? I thought you just saw Mininatoninjababy. 

*Round2* - :dust:! 

*Jenny* - Too bad for all the drama...my advice is to just stay away...focus on your little one, future fiancé and wedding plans...let all the other stuff fade away...they don't have power over you. 

*Jaymes* - Congratulations! Lovely baby girl :baby:

Hi to all I've missed :wave:

*AFM*: Just finished 12 weeks which was pretty important since wee nut was lost at 12 weeks to the day. U/S this week on Thursday...excited and nervous. Otherwise all seems to be going well. For curious folks I put a "bumpette" picture in my journal on page 30.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Another u/s this week! Yay! :) I'll add them to the front page later today. What day is Nato's?

Sorry AF got you, CJ! :(

Allie - No clue... I assume it means you shouldn't do anything... but I'm not sure.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Megg* - Mine's April 7th - 12ish week scan - I'll be about 12+5 if my dating is correct. :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - forgot to add...


Spoiler
Sorry I'm a prude so I put it under a spoiler :blush: but you can do oral on him but don't let him do oral on you - bacteria issues...and definitely no penetration at all - and like I said no tumbling out of sofas etc. keep it light:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll add it, Liz! :)


----------



## vickyd

Allie i put Alex on complete bedrest!!! I was afraid to even get aroused lol!!!

Grande i spend most days in sweats as i think even H&M clothes are too "dressy" when im looking after Hero! Way too many fluids flying around... Good luck on your scan, definately an important milestone for you babes!


----------



## grandbleu

*Vicky* - LOL - well I can do sweats too :winkwink:


----------



## NatoPMT

Bleu - Im so happy for you, reaching 12 weeks is a massive milestone and i hope things start to feel safer now. Cant wait to hear u/s news!! 

I am a prude too, i clutch my pearls and skirts at the slightest hint of anything untoward. That said, my curiosity has got the better of me and i must ask if orgasms are ok. Surely they must be good and increase blood flow? i think orgasms use up prostaglandins too, but i might have that the wrong way round and they produce them. 

Megg, hoping and I both have scans on Tuesday - 2 days, yikes. Its all go this week. 

All this talk of pelvic rest is making me nervous. I have never even heard this term before

CJ - sorry for af. Bitch. 

Gonna fb sugar and wish her good luck for tomorrow. She must be on pins (is that a real saying?)


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - :blush: Major blushing - I have had orgasms but not until about 8ish weeks...I think it's OK but I'm not an expert...as far as pelvic rest - I heard about it only on this forum and only from USA girls so far so maybe it's a term US doctors use for no nookie. 

All these scans this week! Good luck to you (us) all!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls. Bleu congrats on the 12 weeks! :happydance:

CJ sorry about vicious AF :growlmad:

Jaymes, gorgeous baby!

Jen sorry you're having family problems :hugs:

Dazed yay to be being on the front page and getting your Doctor to arrange tests!

Vicky, sorry you've been covered in shit hun. Poor little Hero.

Mone your plan is sounding great for this month! :thumbup:

Meggles good luck with your scan! 

Hi to Round, SM, Lucy Nato and Allie, hope you're all well.

AFM, I'm psyching myself up for scan tomorrow. I phoned Darlington to see what my results were from the antral follicle scan I had done in January, as she said they were fine at the time, but didn't give me numbers. I had 8 follicles on 1 side and 11 on the other, which seems to be ok from what I've googled. I've cried an awful lot this weekend over my crappy AHM results. It really shocked me that I haven't got that many eggs left. I'm only 35 for god's sake, I thought I'd have got a better result than that. I'm really not holding out much hope of being allowed to egg share with those results, so I'm defo going to move on to IVF asap. I haven't got time to waste. I've had to delay taking my clomid, as Care Sheffield wanted my count to be au natural. I can take it tomorrow though after scan (day 5).


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, lots of luck tomorrow, text me if you can but will wait to hear otherwise. 

Im glad that you have decided to go straight for IVF whatever tomorrow's outcome. I know its not something you want to do, but once the decision is made, thats one emotional hurdle out of the way. 

Will be thinking of you tom. 

And in more humiliating news, photos of me looking like Shaun Ryder are filtering through on the internet. I had to do some serious untagging before my husband saw them and dumped me.


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Nato. My Dad is kindly driving me there and back so I don't have to, bless him.

Are the Shaun Ryder photies on FB? I'm off to try and find them :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

ive untagged the worst ones, but none of them are good. Bloody 1990's haircuts. Thats what i blame

Good idea to get your dad to take you, its lovely they are being so supportive.


----------



## vickyd

Um I had to google who Shaun Ryder is...You have pictures looking like that?



I gotta see them!


----------



## jenny25

NatoPMT said:


> Sorry youve having such a rough time Jen
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got it rubbed in our face even the grandmom chapped on our door the day the baby was born 3 weeks after we lost our soon just too gloat you know i hate it when its rubbed in your face i think its pretty instensitive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what actually happened? I cant imagine someone coming round to your house to say 'ha ha you lost your baby and my daughter in law didn't lose hers" - are you absolutely sure that you didn't interpret this visit incorrectly through your grief? what made you think she was gloating?
> 
> If you didn't interpret it incorrectly, then that is absolutely inexcusable - if someone had done that to me, they would have been out of my life forever. No questions, no more contact.
> 
> If you want me to be completely honest, seeing as you ARE in each others lives, i think you are inputting to this situation as well. No one 'spys' on fb, the information is either available to view or not, and if you are writing about people who can see what you are writing, shit is gonna kick off.... so you say you cant live with these arguments, well my advice would be to stop antagonising the situation
> 
> The threats of violence are inexcusable. It does sound like a huge mess.
> 
> CJ - have you tested today? any af? eyes crossed
> 
> Vic, ahhh at baby Hero, down to 3 projectiles. Poor little thing - glad shes making some serious progress. How are you feeling? Are you gaining confidence now?
> 
> We have 2 follicle counts tomorrow. I am sending grow vibes from my head.
> 
> 
> Cesca - exciting!!! Your tales of pressed cervixes are making me squirm though.Click to expand...




> *If you want me to be completely honest, seeing as you ARE in each others lives, i think you are inputting to this situation as well. No one 'spys' on fb, the information is either available to view or not, and if you are writing about people who can see what you are writing, shit is gonna kick off.... so you say you cant live with these arguments, well my advice would be to stop antagonising the situation*

The point is though she shouldn't be going through my profile looking at every single comment i made as i was not slandering someone i was clearly making a point of what i felt at that present time when she knew we were all going through a loss at that time and i was *NOT ANTAGONISING THE SITUATION* i was clearly supporting someone who was going through the same i was 5 months ago i was simply voicing how i felt at that present time !


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky good to hear that Hero is getting stronger and you are feeling more confident!!

This week is going to be a busy week with all those scan wishing everyone having them good luck will be thinking of you all.

Megg and sugar good luck for tomorrow you will both be in my thoughts.

Sugar it sounds like you have a good plan in place and I hope tomorrow brings good news.

CJ sorry about AF getting you. Is it tomorrow you find about your nephew? will be thinking of you.

Bleu yay to 12 weeks :happydance: its a big milestone to get to cant wait to see pics of your little one.

Allie I dont know the exact answer to your question but I put steve on a complete ban we didnt do anything apart from having a kiss and a cuddle I was advised no sex untill hitting 12 weeks but I took that to mean everything more me being over cautious than anything I think and as you no steve didnt get any till I was 17 weeks.

:hugs: to all


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen ok, i understand. Thats how i feel about it. The reason i feel that way is because you said you didnt want their crap in your life, if you comment about their crap, it brings it back into your life - in that even if its in support of someone else, it gives them excuse to behave this way. 

If she finds your posts, then this seems to be the first time that she's had excuse to cause problems. I would not give them any excuse to find ways to cause problems. 

i understand you might just want support, and there's lots and lots of support here for you, unfortunately I am not able to just offer support when i feel that there is a point thats being missed that might help you to avoid this situation happening again - if something is said on a public space, its available to be seen, you know that Jen. However, i hope that it is now over and done with and they stay away from you. 

Vic, thats quite a flattering pic of Shaun Ryder. I would think myself lucky to look like that one.


----------



## Megg33k

How do I ever have sex again when I'm pregnant? I know I'll want to... because it does seem to up my sex drive... but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be completely fucking petrified!


----------



## vickyd

Megg do what i did: Have sex in my dreams lol!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I would... but they're much less pleasant these days! :( I seem to have strange (if not awful) dreams every night. Damn hormones! I'd hate to think how I could work sex into them... because I think it would be baaaaaaaaad! LOL


----------



## jenny25

NatoPMT said:


> Jen ok, i understand. Thats how i feel about it. The reason i feel that way is because you said you didnt want their crap in your life, if you comment about their crap, it brings it back into your life - in that even if its in support of someone else, it gives them excuse to behave this way.
> 
> If she finds your posts, then this seems to be the first time that she's had excuse to cause problems. I would not give them any excuse to find ways to cause problems.
> 
> i understand you might just want support, and there's lots and lots of support here for you, unfortunately I am not able to just offer support when i feel that there is a point thats being missed that might help you to avoid this situation happening again - if something is said on a public space, its available to be seen, you know that Jen. However, i hope that it is now over and done with and they stay away from you.
> 
> Vic, thats quite a flattering pic of Shaun Ryder. I would think myself lucky to look like that one.

Yeah i know what your saying hun but its about freedom of speech hun its like what they are doing or saying basically i cant have feelings or be allowed to feel how i felt at that present time , fast forward 5 months and i dont feel how i did and that was explained to them before the threats were started , i shouldnt have to watch or close my mouth on how i felt at that time cause it would be turning miscarriage into a taboo subject so this girl had no need to spy on me cause this girl i was speaking to had no connection to no one its like me telling one of you guys something or supporting you and them searching this forum for something that i have said or done x


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for your input everyone! Okay, so no getting oral sex, nothing rough, but still no orgasm consensus. And I was deffo wondering about orgasms when I was told 'pelvic rest' but I was to embarrassed to ask my midwife! :blush:

Sugar, I think it's great you've made a decision. I still hope you get into the egg share, of course, but it's good you have so many potential options. And awww at your dad taking you; that's really sweet!

Sorry you're having such awful dreams, Megg. :hugs:

Who the heck is Shaun Ryder?!? Off to Facebook to see Nato looking like him? LOL

I'm having such a weird day emotionally. I just feel so blah. Kind of insecure about _everything_ in my life.. I feel like I should feel super happy but I can't today. I think I've got the Sunday evening blues. Maybe it's hormones. Sigh.


----------



## jenny25

awww allie huge hugs hunny you know i want your hoody that your wearing in you photo i think its so awesome i used to have a gap one and paul has a american football one Arizona cardinials something like that 

megg here is your flower i know you have seen it on fb but i want the girls to see your flower xxx

i applogoise for the state of the fence i have just painted the opposite side and i ran out of wood stain so i need to finish it tomorrow when i get to the shops im using a dark wood effect :D xxx
 



Attached Files:







194020_10150486799990338_631305337_17841539_3243409_o.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Megg33k

Still love it! :)


----------



## jenny25

the garden is a work in progress at the moment so i cant wait till its all done :D:D xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> .
> Yeah i know what your saying hun but its about freedom of speech hun its like what they are doing or saying basically i cant have feelings or be allowed to feel how i felt at that present time , fast forward 5 months and i dont feel how i did and that was explained to them before the threats were started , i shouldnt have to watch or close my mouth on how i felt at that time cause it would be turning miscarriage into a taboo subject so this girl had no need to spy on me cause this girl i was speaking to had no connection to no one its like me telling one of you guys something or supporting you and them searching this forum for something that i have said or done x

I think its wise to remember that this forum can be seen by whoever wants to look. If she does want to find out information about you, Im pretty sure it wouldnt take much investigating to find you here. I think we live in a bit of a bubble on BnB, but on handbag, i saw quite a few incidents where posters were found by people in their real lives, stalker exs, and women who were practically stalking their partners. I was found by an ex friend who had gotten pregnant by my bf of 7 years  I can tell you, there were some serious Springer moments. Its not like reading your diary, or tapping your phone which is legally an invasion of privacy. This information is public. 

I didnt think that they were dismissing how you felt about your loss, I assumed that they were getting nasty about you saying that the mother came round to gloat about your loss and the birth of her baby - I'm gonna leave this now, but that girl's message wasn't about your feelings or keeping feelings about mc under wraps, it was about her saying Chrissy didn't gloat. She seems to think she's defending Chrissy against an accusation you have made about her rubbing your nose in the loss rather than commenting on your feelings about your loss. 

Im not being bloody minded here, or pedantic, i just don't want you to get more threats because the threats they made were pretty nasty and i gotta say Im a bit worried for you. And I would hate for this to escalate again between you and Paul. I think if there is misunderstanding, it is almost certainly going to happen again and there does seem to be some misunderstanding of where this girl's problem seems to be.


----------



## NatoPMT

We have 2 birthdays in the derail house today

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

to Mone and Sparkly!!! 

:cake: :fool:

:flow:


Sugar - thinking of you, hope youre ok x


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Birthdays, Mone & Sparkly!!! :hugs:

I'm headed to my clinic in about 30 min! EEK!


----------



## Round2

Happy Birthday Mone and Sparkly!

Good luck Megg and Sugar, will be thinking of you both today.

Allie, I agree with everyone else. I would stay away from any type of sexual activity, until you're through the first tri. I know that I will be avoiding it. Hope your Sunday Blues are gone!

Nato, you do NOT look anything like that strange looking man! TBH, I still think you are lying to us about your age - there's no way you look almost 40 either.

Vicky, haha sorry to scare you! Yes, you've got a few months before she starts takining her diaper off. When she does, just start putting them on backwards. Works like a charm!

This was my first weekend in a month that I didn't have to work or go out of town. It was so nice and relaxing. I'm feeling very refreshed today, just wish I hadn't woken up to SNOW! I'll start testing on Friday, so I'm planning my BFN activity, either a pedicure or painting my bathroom.


----------



## NatoPMT

go get em Megg!!!

Texted sugar, im like a cat on a hot tin roof, just heard back but no conclusion yet, and if there were, i would let sugar tell you her own news anyway. Ahem. 

Its been snowing in your town longer than i have been alive Round. And i have been alive since 1971. The year of decimilisation. 

I do look a bit like him when you catch my nose at the wrong angle. I do have a big nose. We once all measured our noses on handbag. From between the eyebrows to the tip, and mine was giant compared to everyone elses, except another poster called Poke It. And shortly afterwards, Poke It had a nose job.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Who the heck is Shaun Ryder?!? Off to Facebook to see Nato looking like him? LOL

shame on you!!!! 

hes the lead singer of the Happy Mondays. Ask Alex. He'll know. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnBi-LNM0Og


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha at Round saying that Shaun Ryder looks like a 'strange man'. You should see him nowadays Round, he looks rough as owt. Too many drugs methinks! 

Nato if I'm being honest your hair might look a bit like his! :haha:

I'm back from the clinic, I've got 21 follicles but waiting for the Nurse to have a chat with the Consultant to make a decision. She said even if I don't get to egg share, it's good news for my own IVF cycle as I should respond well to the drugs.


----------



## Dazed

YAY Sugar!:yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Sugar that's fabulous news!!!!!!!!!!!You're in the 'normal' range! 

One u/s down, now we just need some good news from Megg!

Nato, I still don't think you look like him, but it's hard to tell from pictures. I love how he's singing about being a man and constantly primping his hair. It's actually quite distracting.


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Ha ha at Round saying that Shaun Ryder looks like a 'strange man'. You should see him nowadays Round, he looks rough as owt. Too many drugs methinks!
> 
> Nato if I'm being honest your hair might look a bit like his! :haha:
> 
> I'm back from the clinic, I've got 21 follicles but waiting for the Nurse to have a chat with the Consultant to make a decision. She said even if I don't get to egg share, it's good news for my own IVF cycle as I should respond well to the drugs.

That's fantabulous news! 21 is amazing!!! YAY!


----------



## Megg33k

My FS only counts dominant follicles that are likely to hold eggs. He doesn't count smaller ones. So, no idea on how many follies I have total... but this what he cared to take notes on!

Lining: 11.6mm
Right Ovary: 7 x 14mm
Left Ovary: 6 x 14mm & 1 x 15mm
E2: Waiting on results...
Repeat U/S & E2: Apr 6 @ 8am

They're much more consistent sizes than last cycle. Hoping for trigger on Wednesday. The bloods will probably tell me a lot more. I should have them by early afternoon (at the latest).


----------



## jenny25

sugar thats great news :D

megg thats fab so far hunny :D well done  

nato it was the misunderstanding that we all went to iron out on the fri eve and we all talked apart from g's bf he didnt say a word and as far as the 3 of us were concerned it was all sorted and fixed but obv not on the bf side so when i bumped into g at the shops she seemed to of condoned what he put which when everything really kicked off more so now we do not have nothing to do with them at all x


----------



## Round2

Sounds like you're on the right track Megg. Things are going sooo smoothly! When would egg collection happen?

Whoa Sugar, I must have a foggy brain. I though you said 11 follicles....21 is fabulous. You have the perfect amount of follicles according to this site: 
https://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm 

I think that's what mine were too and I'm a year younger and have conceived 3 times. I'm sure IVF will work well for you.


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Sounds like you're on the right track Megg. Things are going sooo smoothly! When would egg collection happen?
> 
> Whoa Sugar, I must have a foggy brain. I though you said 11 follicles....21 is fabulous. You have the perfect amount of follicles according to this site:
> https://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm
> 
> I think that's what mine were too and I'm a year younger and have conceived 3 times. I'm sure IVF will work well for you.

Probably on Friday? We'll know more soon!


----------



## sugarlove

I've just had a call, and they'll take me on egg sharing as long as my screening tests are ok. :happydance:

I need to call back tomorrow to book for them and they take about a month to come back. After that, I can hopefully get started. They test for HIV, cystic fibrosis etc. He would prefer my BMI to be at 29 too, so I need to be on super strict iron rations to get weight down a wee bit more.

Megg, your results sound great! :thumbup:


----------



## Round2

OMG Sugar, that's FABULOUS news!! Congrats!!


----------



## NatoPMT

I have just booked a panic haircut in response to sugars post. 

any news from the nurse yet on egg sharing? 

Eyes crossed for Wednesday trigger megg - im not sure what your post means but as long as you get pregnant, i dont need to know. 

Round - how is 5dpo feeling for ya? 

I have some uncomfortable cramping this evening, I am starting to crank up the panic in advance of tomorrow's scan. I was feeling quietly confident, but now i am loudly worried.


----------



## NatoPMT

wooooHOOOOOOOOOO sugar!!


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> I've just had a call, and they'll take me on egg sharing as long as my screening tests are ok. :happydance:
> 
> I need to call back tomorrow to book for them and they take about a month to come back. After that, I can hopefully get started. They test for HIV, cystic fibrosis etc. He would prefer my BMI to be at 29 too, so I need to be on super strict iron rations to get weight down a wee bit more.
> 
> Megg, your results sound great! :thumbup:

Spectacular!!!! I'm so happy to hear that!


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha Nato, I was of course only joking. You have lovely hair! Look at you, nearly 11 weeks already. Stay chilled, you're going to see your little Ninja karate kicking tomorrow! :thumbup:

I'm off to do an exercise dvd. Feeling all fired up! Christ, I've got my cruise coming up 2 weeks on Thursday, how do I diet on a fecking cruise ship! :shrug:


----------



## pregoinnorge

yay! great results today :)


----------



## sugarlove

IVF here I comeeeee! :wohoo:

Hang on, why am I excited to be doing IVF! Maybe I've gone mad!


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> IVF here I comeeeee! :wohoo:
> 
> Hang on, why am I excited to be doing IVF! Maybe I've gone mad!

Jedi mind tricks. Same way i am excited to be injecting myself nightly and taking steroids. 

yeay for being so messed up we are happy about rubbish things!!!


----------



## yogi77

congrats sugar, great news!!


----------



## Round2

Ha, ha! You're excited because you're going to get a baby Sugar! I would recommend a diet of vodka and soda water for your cruise...nothing else.

Nato, you're cramping because you have a healthy prune inside your uterus and it's trying to grow and do back flips and ninja moves. Right now especially, you're uterus is expanding like crazy. I would be more worried if you didn't feel cramps. 

Not feeling anything yet...other than a tooth ache. Not sure if that counts a symptom.


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha Round, sounds like my kind of diet. Fingers crossed for you this cycle my darling! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

You DON'T diet on a cruise... for real. Enjoy it and then diet when you get back again. Please don't waste all that food on a diet! LOL



sugarlove said:


> IVF here I comeeeee! :wohoo:
> 
> Hang on, why am I excited to be doing IVF! Maybe I've gone mad!

I've gone mad too... cause I'm also excited about it... yours and mine!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar and Megg woo hoo great news I am so exicted for you both :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Nato try not to worry I know easier said than done its your little :ninja: nato making room so your strectching I still get achey pains I panic then steve calms me down or I do the dopplar for reassurance. What time is your scan tomorrow? I'll be holding your hold in spirit.


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats wonderful news Sugar! Congrats!

Yay Megg!!! Everything moving on now!!

Hope you feel better Nato hunni, as everyone said there is going to be an awful amount of stressing etc to make room for ninja bump x

Well I am CD3 and already preparing for BD!!!! Although AF wont be going for a few more days I think. Cant wait to get some practice in on in our new kingsize bed. And we never heard from SS today but I rang twice and both times she was out of the office. Oh well...will ring tomorrow. Apart from that I have the hangover from hell! Had rather a good day / night yesterday LOL! And now sat feeling sorry for myself on the sofa.


----------



## sugarlove

CJ hope you get some good news tomorrow! :thumbup:

Lucy, I can't believe how far along you are already! Time seems to be galloping by! :happydance:

Megg, I'm going to try not to go crazy on my cruise, but am going to enjoy the lovely food and do some exercise every day. Surely there's only so much weight you can put on in a week! In the meantime, I can be really good before I go.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg & Sugar- Woohoo for awesome scans:happydance: I'm so excited for you girls!!! Megg, will you still have egg retrieval on the 11th??? You are definitely moving right along! I have high hopes for you this cycle:thumbup: Sugar, I am so pleased they will allow you to participate in the egg share program! I hope you can enjoy your cruise and not have to worry about dieting. 

Nato- I still get a little worried about cramping but the girls are right your uterus is just making room for ninja baby:D I can't wait to hear about your scan tommorow. FX it is excellent news for both of us:thumbup:


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks girls. I've just taken my clomid again for this month, so there's always a chance I might get lucky before then! :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

thats great sugar hun :D:D

round ive not had much either though at 5dpo paul said to me my nipples and areola looked swollen! and i had a slight nose bleed at 6dpo so today 7dpo few pinching bits but i dont feel different so as its still so early not going to look into xx


----------



## Allie84

Congratulations Sugar and Megg on super successful scans thsi morning! :) I'm so happy and excited for you both. :happydance:

Nato, yesterday I had a cramp that really bothered me and I ran to the bathroom convinced I was going to be bleeding. It's so scary but as everyone on here has had them, I try really hard not to worry. My midwife even assured me cramping is normal as the uterus stretches. She said to drink 3 liters of water a day to make sure the uterus, as a muscle, is well hydrated. Please don't worry! :hugs:

Round, ouch I hope your toothache goes away and gives away to BFP symptoms! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

WooHoo Sugar & Megg!!!!!! Sugar you can actually enjoy the food on the cruise and loose weight. They will probably have loads of quality meats and seafood which you can eat with the lovely salads and fresh veggies they will have, if there is a pool do some laps a day and youll be in tiptop shape!
Nato I was happy when i had cramps in the first trimester,in my mind that was the most assuring symptom.

Hero has to have her first vaccinations on Wed. Im a bit scared of side effects ect. but i guess theres no way around it.


----------



## sugarlove

Good advice Vicky. I'm also going to walk up and down stairs rather than taking lifts. There's 14 floors, so I'm hoping that'll tone my ass up!

Hope Hero gets on ok with her jabs


----------



## Megg33k

No clue if my egg retrieval date will change or not... I'll know more in 2 days. E2 was 336... Whatever that means.


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- good luck this cycle:thumbup: Maybe you will get your BFP before IVF!

Megg- can't wait to hear when your egg retrieval is!

AFM- just got back from my appt.

Spoiler
It was awesome!!! Baby is still doing great and measuring right on my dates:D The heart beat is 184 bpm and we even got to see him/her move a little:cloud9: I am just so incredibly happy! This is the furthest we have ever made it. I go in for my next ultrasound next Thursday. My mw is awesome and told me anytime i need reassurance to call her and she will do a scan.


----------



## yogi77

hoping:) said:


> Sugar- good luck this cycle:thumbup: Maybe you will get your BFP before IVF!
> 
> Megg- can't wait to hear when your egg retrieval is!
> 
> AFM- just got back from my appt.
> 
> Spoiler
> It was awesome!!! Baby is still doing great and measuring right on my dates:D The heart beat is 184 bpm and we even got to see him/her move a little:cloud9: I am just so incredibly happy! This is the furthest we have ever made it. I go in for my next ultrasound next Thursday. My mw is awesome and told me anytime i need reassurance to call her and she will do a scan.

Yay!!! That's awesome news!


----------



## Round2

Yayyyy!!! That's fabulous news Hoping!! So happy for you.


----------



## Allie84

That's wonderful news,Hoping!! :hugs:

I have to admit I am super envious of you being able to get a scan whenever and I have 14 weeks to wait until one. You're so fortunate!!! I have half a mind to move back to the Springs! ;)


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping that is brilliant news I am so so happy for you what a fantastic midwife you have that must be reassuring.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping, fab news! :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls! My mw is pretty awesome. I have been with her since my 2nd loss so she knows how much we want this little one and how anxious I can get.

Allie- do it! Then we can be real life bump buddies:thumbup:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats wonderful Hoping! Am so pleased for you hun!!

How are you doing Megg??

Sugar I hope you get lucky this month on clomid!!

Still no news for me.... and still af! Been a bad one, but after a very short af last month maybe its not a bad thing. Not been well though either. Still feeling nauseous, hot flushes, heartburn, back pain, armpits hurt and hips! So I think I must have a virus of some sort! I guess its the time of year. So these symptoms werent pregnancy which is gonna screw with my head now as there will be no point symptom spotting in my 2WW cause they clearly mean naff all! Damn body acting all weird LOL!


----------



## jenny25

fab news hun :D

well not that i go out my way to look for but this 2ww has been weird 

5dpo - paul turned around and said my areolas look swollen he never looks for things!
6dpo - i had a very small nose bleed
7dpo- very light tugging twitching feeling
8dpo - huge wave of nausea went over me for no reason mild sore boobs and mild heart burn 

if i am out this month i cant ttc next as the lap and dye ties in with the 28th april im due af mon tues xx


----------



## Megg33k

Great news for Amber and Nato! Yayyyyyy! I'll update the front page when I'm on my computer!


----------



## Round2

Yay, so happy for both of you. You know, it's really amazes me how happy I get when I hear good news on this site....especially this thread. I was in the crappiest mood this morning and now I feel like all fuzzy and warm inside!!! Such good therapy.

Okay, back to me! Ha, ha! Who's tried soy? My uterus threat for this month is soy (aka: Nature's Clomid). I went to the drug store at lunch and was amazed to see that they sell this stuff in Canada. The have a box of 30 - 50mg pills. I've read something about taking 100mg from CD3-8. Should I try it? What are the side effects?


----------



## CJSG1977

I haven't tried Soy Round...but I was thinking about it for this month. But I am CD4.... so would it be too late to take it for the recommended number of days from tomorrow?? And is it ok to take eith EPO?? GL with it hun!


----------



## Round2

CJSG1977 said:


> I haven't tried Soy Round...but I was thinking about it for this month. But I am CD4.... so would it be too late to take it for the recommended number of days from tomorrow?? And is it ok to take eith EPO?? GL with it hun!

According to this website, it's not too late:

https://www.ehow.com/how_4998044_pregnant-using-soy-isoflavones.html

I think it's funny that there is an 'Ehow' for taking soy to get pregnant!!

Not sure about EPO and soy?


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, video on my journal if you are nosey enough

Rounders, i took soy and it delayed my ovulation - i did take it from cd5 though, so if id taken it earlier my ov mightve been earlier - i abandoned Project Soy after that, so have a big bottle left. 

First to pm me their address is welcome to have it

I also bought some Cyclogest for Sugar but she doesnt need it now. I can return it and get a refund, but if anyone wants it, it cost £20 and a cheque will guarantee its yours.

roll up roll up


----------



## Round2

Hmmm! Thanks Nato, I should probably wait to see if I'm knocked up first though! Plus, it would probably cost more to ship it to Canada, then to buy it from the drug store!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i gotta say Rounders, i was kinda hoping CJ would ask as the postage to Wales isnt so much


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Nato :happydance:

I'm just in such a bad place today. So full of doubt. Read horrible MC statistics for people with PCOS. I may not even have it, PCOS, but I might. And MC rates are like 40%. :( I'm just feeling so vulnerable. No scan. Really tender feeling in my uterus which I got before MC. Just planning for bad things. Trying to make MC contingency plans. Carrying sanitary pads with me now. :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

ps Sugar, forgot to say that was my last visit with prescriptions to ARGC so i think its the last cyclogest i will be able to buy. Lemme know if you want it for future stocks.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Congrats Nato :happydance:
> 
> I'm just in such a bad place today. So full of doubt. Read horrible MC statistics for people with PCOS. I may not even have it, but I might. And MC rates are like 40%. :( I'm just feeling so vulnerable. No scan. Really tender feeling in my uterus which I got before MC. Just planning for bad things. Trying to make MC contingency plans. Carrying sanitary pads with me now. :cry:

Allie my lovely, I was reading 2nd trimester loss forums yesterday and googling MC at 10 weeks. 

Feeling this way is in part inevitable, but at the same time, i think that there are reasonable things you can do to waylay your fears a bit. I really think you should consider a private scan and stay away from google (says me)

I actually think that the private scan is only good to relieve your worries for about 48 hours - thereafter i start to worry again, so it is only a temporary fix. 

The reason for that is that the fears arent medical - they are emotional. 

My reasoning is that planning for bad things isnt going to make a real loss any easier. Last Monday night, i was actually imagining the same scan senario as i had last year, and trying to prepare myself, but it wasnt preparation for the worst.... it was just torture. It wont help to 'prepare'

What helps me a bit is imagining a golden light around the baby protecting it. 

i know thats hooey, but somehow it helps me.


----------



## vickyd

Congratz Hoping& Nato!!!!

Allie you know i was always preparing for the bad scenario, but as Nato says it isnt preparation at all! I realised this when Hero had her choking incident and i was terrified to a point i couldnt breath. Just try and imagine everything is gonna be ok. This is what im trying really hard to do as everyday there is something else to worry about. Trust me parenting after a loss is just as hard as pregnancy after a loss if not more.


----------



## Round2

Allie, I wish that I could say something that would make you feel better. I know that is impossible. Just take a deep breath and take it day by day. You're pregnant today, you're not bleeding, you're not doubled over with cramps. There's absolutely no reason to believe that you do not have a healthy baby inside of you. Worrying about what might come will not change the outcome. Enjoy the life inside you right now.

Also _if _you have PCOS and _if_ the loss rates are really that high, then I'm certain your doctor would be requesting more scans.


----------



## CJSG1977

Allie hunni, you need to stay strong. I know there are so many things you must worry about but don't over analyse and dont look for things that aren't there. This bean needs you to stay strong and have lots of PMA!!!! Understandably you are going to have some worry, just dont let it take over one of the most amazing experiences of your life. With each of my pregnancies I tried so incredibly hard to stay positive. I had to believe it would be ok. And you will be ok! This is your forever darlin, you'll see!

Nato your video is FANTASTIC!!!!!

And on a personal niggle... the girl who works for me has stolen the nickname I have had for every pregnancy which I know others use.... but she is writing all over facebook about her 'baby bean' pathetic I know but she wasnt even going to test and now she has become an obsessed crazy pregnant person. I cant do this because.... I am more tired than you because.... my other boss is mean to me because.... because because because. PREGNANT!!!! Not dying love!!! Get a grip!!! Rant over LOL!


----------



## NatoPMT

Yeah thats no fun CJ. I know she must feel that the whole world revolves around her now she is going through something new and exciting, but loss gives us a humility about the situation that some mothers to be like her just dont seem to understand - a recognition that this isnt all about you, an understanding that every woman has some sort of feelings about being pregnant (espec when shes talking to friends who have suffered mc), a realisation that it might be taken away at any second and the fact that there are others who would give anything to be where you are now. So she should stop quacking. 

Give us a Hero update Vic. Hows the little projectiler getting on, is she down to 2 a day yet? little love.


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL Nato, that put me in my place! But I am still pissed at her LOL! I just sit there and listen to her go on and on and on.... my husband nearly throttled her the other day. Every word that comes out of her mouth is about being pregnant, being fed up of being pregnant, what if she loses it. Its non stop. There is no other conversation! Lets talk about the weather even LMAO! And its raining LOL!

Yes where is Vicky???


----------



## NatoPMT

CJSG1977 said:


> LOL Nato, that put me in my place! But I am still pissed at her LOL! I just sit there and listen to her go on and on and on.... my husband nearly throttled her the other day. Every word that comes out of her mouth is about being pregnant, being fed up of being pregnant, what if she loses it. Its non stop. There is no other conversation! Lets talk about the weather even LMAO! And its raining LOL!
> 
> Yes where is Vicky???

no you nutter!!! i was talking to her not you. :rofl:

I will edit to make it more clear. silly me. i was using the royal 'you' (whatever that means)


----------



## NatoPMT

pmsl, did you think i meant you stop quacking??

:rofl: :rofl:

you must think ive got some right front!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

you took that with some serious good humour though CJ. 

Respeck girl


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls.

Jen fingers crossed this month! :thumbup:

Allie, sorry you're freaking out. The other girls have offered excellent advice. :hugs:

CJ that girl sounds like a right twat! 

Nato, I'm off in a mo to look at vid of bubs. Sorry I didn't text you back this morning, I had my f/up appt with Consultant who did my lap. She wasn't happy that I got the clomid privately, and was horrified to see how high my progesterone was on day 21 last month. I didn't admit I'd been on the cyclogest on the sly, as she would have kicked my arse! She was already banging on about me seeing too many people and confusing things.

She wasn't happy about me continuing on the clomid, as she now thinks I'm over stimulating on it. Arrrrrgh! I persuaded her to do another day 21 test, but I don't think I can touch cyclogest this month. The minute I get a BFP though, I'm going to start it. She agrees with me that the best way forward is IVF with egg share, with my crap AMH levels and no cycles funded in York. My spot of endo's getting left for the time being, but she will possibly do another lap if I get a BFN on egg share cycle.


----------



## vickyd

Today was a bad day, back to multiple projectiles and extreme fussiness...I was told that GERD has good days and bad days so i wasnt too shocked with this little relapse. She almost chocked a couple times today and that i didnt enjoy at all... Im really freaked with the vaccinations tomorrow, been reading the anti-vaccine side today and they claim that vaccinations cause autism and SIDS...why the hell did i start reading that stuff since im going through with it anyway beats me. Anyone have any opinions on the matter?


----------



## sugarlove

PS I'm spotting on the clomid on day 6. WTF! :shrug:


----------



## NatoPMT

"CJ that girl sounds like a right twat! "

Yes, thats a lot more clear than my convoluted ramble. ahem. 

Sugar, dont worry about the progesterone. I will keep it for post natal or when i try again or take it back for a refund - its no bother

ARGC told me not to see other FS's too - thing is, who the bloody hell do you trust?? The lap woman was the total bitch, yes? I think if she was horrified about the clomid progesterone result and she didnt know about the cyclogest, then she might be unnecessarily harsh about the clomid. Although i think agree that egg share should start immediately (fx for this month pleasepleaseplease)

why does she think you are overstimulating when you had 2 follicles? which sounds good to the layperson like me. and your amh doesnt suggest you are an overstimulator, and you dont have pcos?

grrr at another lap when she was already in a position to do something last time. 

Vic, im sorry lovey, but look at you and how well you are coping (in spite of vaccination googling)

my feelings on vaccination? The risk of possible immune flooding is something that i have concerns about myself, but there is a very VERY specific bottom line. As western societies with good health care, we long longer have infant mortality the way we did before vaccination. Theres a reason for that, cos vaccinations work. 

We no longer have to fear common diseases like TB, measles, polio etc, and those diseases are terrifying. They kill, disable and cause loss of sight and hearing. Its a no brainer, even for the worryworts that we are. Vaccinations save lives


----------



## NatoPMT

also Vic, something i might consider is separate vaccinations for MMR


----------



## CJSG1977

Nato!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I actually thought you were talking to me hahahahahahahahaha Oh well. I must be in a good mood cause I did take it well didnt I??? LMAO!!!!!! I've been told to stop talking plenty but never quacking :rofl: That was a first! LOL!

I'm sorry today isnt a good day Vicky. It must be so difficult! You are incredibly strong though. I hope the LO will be ok in the not too distant future. I'm afraid I have no advice about the vaccinations. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Youre right Nato, this was my thinking as well but as you know im prone to fits of self doubt and stress!


----------



## NatoPMT

The moral of the story is, if anyone feels like having a completely unsolicited go at CJ, she will wander off, skipping and picking daisies like she doesnt have a care in the world 

:rofl:

Sugar, sorry pet i know nothing of clomid effects

Vic, can you ask about sep vaccinations? i will worry about that too


----------



## CJSG1977

Sugar's comment of 'twat' was simply beautiful...excuse the pun LOL! And that she is... a TWAT! Wish I could say that to her face -buuuuut maybe not.


----------



## NatoPMT

hmm, looks like single vaccines arent available, i thought you could get them privately

Where the MMR vaccine is available, no country recommends single rather than combined vaccines. However, Japan stopped using the combined MMR vaccine in 1993 because the mumps component of the MMR vaccine used in Japan caused side-effects. This is a different mumps vaccine to the one used in the UK. Japan now offers immunisation against measles and rubella, but not mumps.

There are a number of reasons why the vaccines in the combined MMR aren't routinely given separately in the UK.

Children would need three times as many injections (six in total), which is more unpleasant because of the pain from each jab and six episodes of possible side-effects.
It could mean that fewer children have all the necessary vaccinations, increasing the levels of measles, mumps and rubella in the UK.
There may be more delay before being completely vaccinated, leaving children at risk of infection from the diseases for longer.
Single vaccines aren't licensed in the UK, and have not passed the UK's safety and effectiveness testing.


----------



## CJSG1977

Nato you have me absolutely in stitches!!!! :rofl: So not how I would normally react. I must be mellowing.... or skipping and picking daisies....which might make me just a LITTLE crazy LOL!!!!!!!! So come on girls....bring it on! Today I am the super disco thread sponge and will absorb all of your rants willingly and happily with a spring in my step :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

My sentiments exactly Nato about another lap! All of these bloody FS say different things to each other, they do may head in! She thinks cos I only got scanned on day 11 last month, I might have had more follicles over the next few days.

I lost my temper with her when she she asked why I'd gone elsewhere for clomid, and I said cos the bloody NHS were crap with massive waits and weren't going to scan me full stop. She advised me not to even try this month, unless I get scanned ongoing taking clomid, but she can feck off! It's possibly my last clomid cycle before they want me to stop for IVF anyway. Mal and I have got to go for a counselling appt next week at Care Sheffield for the egg sharing, then I get my blood screening tests and lucky Mal has to do another sperm sample :haha: They are zapping forward with things, which is great! :happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

Can you imagine if id caught you in a bad mood. I'd have run off, screaming. 

anyone got owt to say to CJ??? <standsbehindCJgoadingeveryone>


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> My sentiments exactly Nato about another lap! All of these bloody FS say different things to each other, they do may head in! She thinks cos I only got scanned on day 11 last month, I might have had more follicles over the next few days.
> 
> I lost my temper with her when she she asked why I'd gone elsewhere for clomid, and I said cos the bloody NHS were crap with massive waits and weren't going to scan me full stop. She advised me not to even try this month, unless I get scanned ongoing taking clomid, but she can feck off! It's possibly my last clomid cycle before they want me to stop for IVF anyway. Mal and I have got to go for a counselling appt next week at Care Sheffield for the egg sharing, then I get my blood screening tests and lucky Mal has to do another sperm sample :haha: They are zapping forward with things, which is great! :happydance:

yeah, she can follicle off on waiting this month. 

does she think you are made of patience? wait this month, wait after a lap, blah blah blah. 

go go all Sheffield units go

i know this consultant has a good reputation, but we could set CJ on her. she could strangle her with her daisy chain.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks sugar!x


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats what my husband used to be like LOL! Well almost...now I just get a 'f*ck you* when I lose the plot LOL. Definitely losing my touch haha. I dont think we have any takers LMAO!!!!

All doctors say the opposite of the other Sugar. They each like to think they know better than the last and more than the next, even if they dont specialise. Thats why I am online so much these days! Try to get some consistency.


----------



## CJSG1977

Yeah! Set me on one of them useless FS bitches!!!! I like abusing them! After my appt I want to kill mine. I could get in to practice for when I go back and see her :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

thanks for the info Nato..I have no idea if i can get sep vaccines here, im having a hard time finding any useful info from greek sites. I will talk it over 2morrow and let you know what they do over here.


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Nato so so happy for you the video is amazing what a lovely thing to have. 

CJ sorry you've had to deal with that :hugs:

Allie massive :hugs: you are going to have down days but try and stay positive one day at a time. Can you go back to your dr and demand a scan? If you can I think it will reassure you.

Vicky as far as the injections go I wouldnt worry. On the link between them and autismin theres no concreate evidence to connect the vaccines to autism. My problem with it is a several years ago there was a lot of scare mongering going on and so a lot of people didnt have their children immunised which put them at risk we started to see cases of measles I know there was an incident were it was misdiagonsed as the dr had never seen it before. The dr who made the link between the jabs and autism was struck of last year he was found guilty of serious professional misconduct over the way the research was conducted. I think the risks of not immunising a child far out weigh any small risk that it could casue autism.


----------



## sugarlove

Good explanation of FS's CJ. :thumbup:I swear my blood pressure is sky high today from seeing her this morning! I said much the same to Mal, that I now tend to reach my own decisions from the internet and books. You certainly get sod all continuity from FS's!


----------



## CJSG1977

Exactly Sugar! If I could self treat I really would! I just think its amazing how little empathy they have. They are meant to help couples who cant have children naturally! There surely has to be some level of understanding with the grieving we go through, the losses we have and the fear that we may never have our forever baby!! I mean... do these specialists have trouble? Do they know how it feels to not get pregnant or to lose? Have they any comprehension whatsoever?? By god if one more of them tells me it will happen I might commit murder! Three specialists and god knows how many doctors and nurses have said that to me now. If it could happen eventually I wouldnt bloody be in your office losing all my dignity, self worth and hope would I.... FOOL!!!! God I am on one right now LOL! Be grateful Nato that this wasnt me a couple of hours ago :rofl: Who knows.... you really might have run screaming. But then you did suggest to set me on these so called specialists hahaha - <takesabow>


----------



## sugarlove

CJ I defo need to get you to confront my FS in that frame of mind! :haha:
Although, I did quite a good job of sticking up for myself this morning. Mal told me I shouldn't have raised my voice to her, but it felt great to let it out and tell the bitch some home truths! She backed right off after that!


----------



## CJSG1977

Good on you hun! I hate that we feel we have to bow down to these people. When they refuse to do their job and listen then they should damn well have raised voices at them. Surely their statistics have to have a high success rate....and if not then the system is definitely failing somewhere. Otherwise why have a division that is meant to improve fertility? 'Come to our clinic, but we are honest that there are no guarantees, oh and by the way I am going to show you I couldnt care less' Not the advert I had in mind! Earn your bloody inflated salaries and start doing your job properly!!! I really am hating FS's today! Just as well my scan is my next appt and not my FS. The only institution helping me would be Her Majesty's Prison Service :rofl: I am trying to be nice.... honest! But let me see..... 5 years in total trying.... 6 losses, multiple ovarian cysts..... when do they decide to take me seriously? Or anyone else for that matter! The first cocky twat I saw was a male FS (wasnt thrilled by that) and he came out all bold saying.... I will get you pregnant! Think my husband might have something to say about that LOL! Oh, and did he ever send me an appointment? Like fuck did he! Sorry for the language.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie:hugs: sorry you are having such a down day. As some of the girls mentioned, you don't have extreme cramping, bleeding or any other symptom that should give you cause for worry. PAL is so hard because we have experienced the worst but it doesn't mean something will be wrong with THIS baby. I would pay for a scan just for peace of mind. You are doing great so far so just take it day by day:hugs:

Sugar- I would have raised my voice at your FS too! My FS use to piss me off so much because he was so useless and at times I felt I knew more than him. It probably didn't help that he was like 100 years old:dohh: FX that this round of clomid works and you don't have to go through with IVF:thumbup:

CJ- you gave me a good laugh today:D

Vicky- I was debating on the whole immunization thing too because my DH didn't have his and is the healthiest person I know but now I think he is just lucky. Nato and Lucy made some good points:thumbup:

Nato- I saw little ninja baby's video and he/she is just the cutest!


----------



## CJSG1977

Glad to be of service Hoping. LOL! I'm just on one today I think.

An FS of about 100! I'd be pissed too LOL. 'The old methods work as well as modern day medicine.....' yeah alright old man! :rofl:

Someone please stop me I am out of control!


----------



## Allie84

LMAO @ CJ! :rofl: I'm so glad you're back; I love your feistiness!!! 

Speaking of feistiness, way to go Sugar! :thumbup: I remember your FS from before and she really was infuriating....I really hope this round of Clomid results in your BFP, but you have such a sound back-up plan. When do you leave for your cruise? Are you getting excited? I say enjoy the food on the cruise as you'll be walking around so much you'll be getting good exercise.

Vicky, I think you're doing the right thing getting Hero immunized. If you didn't, you'd have a whole host of other worries that would occupy your thoughts, and I think after Hero has her jabs and you see she's just fine, it will be one less thing to worry about for you and that's a good thing. :hugs:

THANK YOU SO MUCH everyone for making me feel better. Hugest :hugs: ever! You're right, you're right....there really is nothing I can do and no reason for me to be feeling so afraid at this point. I'm feeling quite nauseaus and light headed which is making me feel 'more' pregnant, and a little less worried-- it's so twisted how that works.

One thing I mentioned in my journal that I didn't mention here is that tomorrow I have a follow up meeting with the OBGYN I was seeing for fertility/long cycles. It's at the same hosp as my midwife, yet I'm hoping I can talk him into a scan behind her back! ;) He gave me an u/s right there in his room before. I decided I'm going say I'm worried about ectopic because I've been getting shoulder pain (I have been getting shoulder pain) and have some cramping. I'm hoping that me mentioning something like that will be enough to warrant a scan tomorrow. FX! And FX it's all good....


----------



## Dazed

At this point Allie, I think I would say anything just to get a scan.


----------



## Round2

Oh Allie, that is exciting! What time is your appointment? I think it's a great idea for you to have a scan, you'll still be scared, but at least you'll be able to stop worrying about things like ectopics.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! My appointment is at 4 pm tomorrow. It's technically just so we can wrap up things and discuss my thyroid meds but I think if I angle the appointment the right way I can get a scan....if not, I'm going to go down to Urgent Care and see if they'll scan me. I'm determined!


----------



## yogi77

I hope you get a scan tomorrow Allie, it seems silly if they don't with the machine just sitting right there!! Good luck!


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah bless you Allie, I would also do anything to get a scan hun! So you go for it! Even if they suspect you might not be telling the truth ;-) They have to practice due diligence, which means making sure that there are no issues! So you do what you gotta do!

I hope I dont come across too feisty.... LOL, or a bad kinda feisty! But hey ho, thats me. Hehe.


----------



## NatoPMT

what time is 4pm Allie time in my time? 

its not even 4pm here yet so i have some sitting and waiting to do.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I'm so glad you are feeling better:thumbup: I'm sure you can convince your doc to give you a scan. I can't wait to hear all about it!

So last night I went online and bought a doppler:D I'm hoping it will arrive this weekend so we can try it out.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie good luck with your dr hope he does a scan for you.

Hoping :happydance: to getting a dopplar Im so glad I bought one it has saved me from a lot of extra worry had a brake down yesterday as had some weird pains was convinced something was wrong and to scared to do the dopplar so steve did it for me and found a beautiful hb which was so lovely to hear & reassuring calmed me right down.


----------



## Allie84

I'm CST so 4 pm here is 10 pm UK I believe! Don't hold your breathe, knowing my luck I'll come home with no news! :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- I'm glad it has helped to calm your fears. How far along were you when you first picked up the heart beat? 

Allie- FX that he listens to you! If he was able to give you one right in the room before I'm sure he will do it again after you explain your worries about the cramps etc...


----------



## jenny25

everything will be ok darling allie xxx


----------



## Allie84

Thank you. :hugs:

Lucy, I'm sorry you had a scare but happy the doppler was able to save you from any unneccesary worry!

Today I'm having sharp stabbing pains there so I'm definitely giong to mention that in my quest for a scan.


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping I didnt order mine untill I was nearly 13 weeks so picked up a heartbeat first time it took a while though it helped finding my heartbeat first so I could tell the difference. Mine says on it that you can use it from 12 weeks. 

Allie good luck with the dr's cry if you have to Im sure tears always helps in these situations.


----------



## vickyd

Hey all. We had our first shots today! Hero was super cool and only started to cry after the second shot but mostly cause she was hungry lol. So far no fever or irritability so fingers crossed she continues to react well through the night.


----------



## LucyJ

Thats great news Vicky hope she had a good night.


----------



## msarkozi

that's great Vicky! It's hard to believe she already had her first set of shots. Kash has his in a couple of weeks. They grow up too quickly! 

Hope all is well with everyone. I am going to try and skim through the pages. I have gone to the journals, but didn't fully catch up on them, but caught the jist of it. I am still finding I am quite busy and don't have too much time to sit down at the computer, especially since laundry has seemed to multiplied with a baby around, lol! He has been fussy lately too, so it makes it really hard to get anything done at all. Hoping that all of a sudden one day he is sleeping better and I can do things more easily. In the meantime, I am thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping, the doppler sounds like a good idea. Don't think I would be able to resist buying one.

Allie, hope you manage to get your scan today and it reassures you. :hugs:I leave for my cruise on the 21st April. Can't wait! Northern Spain and France are having a heatwave at the mo, so hope it lasts!

Vicky, go Hero! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- glad Hero's 1st shots went well:thumbup:

Sugar- I'm so jealous! Your cruise sounds like it is going to be a fab time:D

Allie- hope you got your scan... will check back in a bit to see if you've updated:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Details in my journal... probably several pages back (but synopsis on post #1)... but I'm likely going to lose my cycle. Its not looking good, and I'll know Friday morning if we have to abandon it. :(


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: Sorry Megg :cry:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Megg. Wishing you all the best!


I haven't been writing here on the disco thread because of a weird situation. I was chatting with my dad online a few weeks ago and somehow (don't ask me how) I managed to copy the link to the disco thread and then paste it in our chat window! I quickly told him to ignore it, but he had already clicked on it and managed to find out that I am pregnant again.
I asked him to not read it again and he claimed he wouldn't, but whenever I know he's online and I see any guests viewing the disco thread, I just feel so uncomfortable. Many of the girls here think he would respect my wishes and not look again, but I know him well enough to know that he's just TOO nosy and I don't think he can help himself. I'm such an idiot, haha.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I'm so sorry:hugs: That is crap! I'm off to read your journal

Prego- wow! that is a bit of an odd situation and I understand why you don't feel comfortable posting. I think my dad would probably do the same out of curiousity and concern for me. He is always worried when we are pregnant becuase of our history of mc.


----------



## Allie84

I'm really sorry, Megg. :hugs: I hope you get better results in the coming days and your cycle is salvaged.

Amy, I know what you mean about wondering. I would wonder the same thing! You could make up a new identity, username and let us all know through private messages. But if he's reading the DD thread he would notice a new member...so we'd have to go all super sleuth and create or invite a flood of new members so he doesn't know which is you...oh man, I dunno what I would do if I were you.


----------



## vickyd

Amy that sucks...

Meggles hold on babes cause you never know...


----------



## Megg33k

I would ask the mods for a name change, Amy. That would solve it, yeah?

Thanks girls... I'm hoping to recover at my next appointment and get to continue. I don't have a gut feeling on it either way. I don't feel 100% hopeless, but I don't necessarily feel its going to go my way either. I just don't know. Of course, I usually have an awful feeling when things are going to go badly... So, maybe "indifferent" means I still stand a chance! lol


----------



## yogi77

oh Amy that's a tough one...I would cringe at the thought of it!! maybe you could change your username? 

Megg good luck to you, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - I wrote in your journal but I hope that this is just a little bump on your way to Ixxy 2. 

*Sugar* - You're going to Spain and France! Lucky you...are you doing North or South...I'm in the south :)

*Prego* - I hate spies! I often wonder who's watching me but I really can't imagine. Sorry you have to worry about that. I guess we can't set Disco to private...we'll just have to hire some bouncers. :ninja:

*BTW* my scan was today and so far so good...pics in spoiler. We were total airheads and didn't think to take picture/video ourselves but then we got this whole booklet (there are 5 pages!) of tons of different photos - very nice surprise! HB good, NT low, all parts present and accounted for. 


Spoiler


​


----------



## yogi77

How exciting Bleu!! Great pics!!


----------



## sugarlove

Great pics Bleu! :thumbup: Did your clinic do those for you, I'm well impressed!

I'm in Northern France unfortunately, we got to Brest and La Rochelle. Fingers crossed for some sunshine!


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Yogi*! 

*Sugar* - Too bad...so far away...maybe next time a med cruise...we've got ships all spring and summer long stopping by in nearby towns. Have so much fun! The clinic did the pics without me even asking. We had brought our camera but in the midst of excitement and scanning totally forgot. At the end I timidly asked, "Can I have a picture???" And she said "Of course we always give a booklet" - 5 pages of glorious pictures plus 3D ones (didn't ask for that either). This is the new clinic that I think I want to try because it's the only one in the area that even mentioned natural birth/unmedicated/pregnancy balls as opposed to just epidurals. I was well impressed too! Very professional.


----------



## Allie84

Those are awsome scan pics, bleu! Really great quality and awesome they gave you a booklet! :) :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome pics Bleu!!! So glad everything is going well and you got a wonderful booklet of your LO:thumbup:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Wow, what an awesome booklet!!! I'm so happy for you bleu :)Seems like it's scan week here! 

I've got everything crossed for you and this cycle megg. You really are an inspiration, I must say:)

Thanks for the advice girls. Maybe my dad is keeping his promise? Going through a name change seems like a lot of work and then if he is really is spying, he'll figure it out anyway. Maybe all this dad-bashing will make him feel guilty enough to stop if he is ;)

Hubby comes home tonight so we can have a longer weekend together, even though I have to work tomorrow. He's coming with me to my scan tomorrow - he's never been to one before. Ugh, I hope it's not terrible news.


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous pics, Bleu! :)


----------



## Dazed

Thinking of you today Megg and keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Megg33k

Might get to move forward. Scan was pretty good. Waiting on blood. I'll let you know when I know.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, that's great! I'm really holding out hope for you. Soooooooooo hard. FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll take all the finger crossing you've got. I really want to go forward.


----------



## pregoinnorge

just to update: scan went well, measuring a few days ahead with a strong heart beat. phew :)


----------



## Round2

Congrats Amy....and Amy's Dad if you are reading!! You must feel so relieved.

Megg, happy to hear things are more positive for you. Can't wait to hear your results. What time will they come in?


----------



## Dazed

YAY Amy!


----------



## msarkozi

that's great Amy :hugs:

crossing my fingers for you Meggles! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo to bleu, allie and amy about your scans fantastic news so so happy for you all.

Megg I am keeping everything crossed for you as well been thinking of you :hugs:

:hi: to everyone


----------



## sugarlove

Great news Amy! :thumbup:

Megg, add more fingers from me honey :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

yeay yeay yeay 

Amy, thats amazing news!!!


think id better dance now


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks everyone! now I can relax for the what, 24 hours after a scan we're able to relax? haha


----------



## cazza22

Yayyyy yayyyy & yayyyy such good news flying around the derail thread I'm so happy for you all! Megg I'm so pleased you can move forward with the cycle I've bin stalking your updates on all threads sorry if that sounds creepy :blush: I was just worried about u but so pleased your follies have grown :wohoo:

oh n ps I'm 30 weeks preggars & measuring at 38 weeks fundal height this is one chunky monkey the midwife reckons, I asked if it could just be excess water & she said it's a possibilty but she can feel the outline of bubs & he is a big baby . I've got an appointment on Monday with my FS to do more measurements & I get another scan to check his gestational size because they really do believe I'm further on? It's a posibilty but I've had that many scans that I don't see how they wouldn't have realised sooner? Anyway enough about me I hope ur all doing great girls xxx mwahhh xxx 
lov u all xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Great news from you girls! :)

We're going ahead with egg collection Sunday morning... but I'm not hopeful. There are lots of things that I'm not feeling very optimistic about. But, I'll do it and let the chips fall where they may, I guess. I'll make sure you all know how it goes.


----------



## sugarlove

That's great news Megg. Try and stay positive if you can. I'm sending good vibes :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

What things aren't you feeling optimistic about? What did they say at your scan? I'm sorry you're feeling that way...but glad you're going ahead with egg collection.


I guess I forgot to update in here, but I had my scan on Wednesday and everything was good, found baby's hearbeat and I was measuring at 6 wks 3 days (when I calcuated being at 6 wks 5 days). Random question....do you think I may have hurt the baby today as I napped in my sunny car at lunch and afterwards I noticed my metal belt buckle was really hot, like burning, and right over my uterus????


----------



## Round2

Megg....it only takes ONE egg! Even if you get one fertlized egg planted in your uterus, you've got a way, way, better chance of getting pregnant than anybody else each month. You've made up your mind to do this, now you need to just send nothing but positive thoughts to your little eggs!! I'm sending some too.

Allie, you crack me up. I'm sorry, I know you're very worried but there is NO way you you could have hurt your baby. Your baby is very well protected inside of there. When I was pregnant with DD, I ran everyday and played beach volleyball where I got knocked around all the time. Your baby will be FINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure its fine, Allie! Glad the scan went great! :)

What am I not optimistic about... A couple of things...

E2 came back at 584. Apparently, he's going to go ahead and have us trigger tonight. I think its too soon, but its not up to me. This makes me nervous. But, we're going into egg collection on Sunday @ 9am.

Also, there is some surprising news about my egg collection. Despite the fact that I'm the exact (and I do mean exact) same weight I was during my last egg collection, they've decided that they won't put me under anesthesia this time because my BMI is above their "magic number." Now, it was an equal amount over that number last time, and they still put me under. I asked, and there were NO complications with anesthesia. They simply are just refusing to do it this time. Let me add... When I lost a ton of weight back before the 1st loss... I was still 20lbs over their "magic number"... So, I'm nowhere near it now. And, despite approving me to do it in December (4 months ago)... They won't do it now (4 months later). I'll be given Valium and pain meds... but I'll be awake. I'll allow you to guess just how unhappy I am about that. And, why the fuck am I JUST finding that out today? Shouldn't I have been told prior to the day I trigger?

I haven't read good stats about triggering at under 1000 E2... I'm more than terrified that nothing is going to come of this, and its going to be far more painful this time. I'm fighting every instinct that says to cancel the cycle. But, there's still a chance that it could work... and I don't want to give up that chance. I honestly don't think this is going to go well. I worry we still won't get to embryo transfer. And, I'm seriously sick over it. But, I'm going to see what happens, I guess. I'm trying to trust his expertise... but its hard right now. I really expect to have my heart broken some time in the very near future... either Monday morning if nothing was mature/fertilized... Wednesday if nothing survived to be put back... or at the end of the cycle when nothing took hold. But, on the sliver of a chance that I might get my baby out of this... I have to push on. 

Its so hard to force yourself forward when you're holding out no hope. I've literally already given up on this cycle. But, I'm going to complete it. I feel so disheartened though. This isn't going to bring me my forever baby... and I'm doing it anyway. :(

That's actually copied directly from my journal. Sorry its so long. I guess my chances are still better than someone just having sex and hoping... but only if he gets at least one mature egg. If we don't even get one good one, I did it all for nothing. And, I honestly want to cry right now.


----------



## vickyd

Megg i second round's post..It does only take one! And furthermore if our intuitions were accurate i wouldnt have a baby and id be on my deathbed with cancer!

Great news on the scans! You can all relax for the couple of hours that a good scan provides lol!!!!!Just joking, just cause i was a mental case doesnt mean the whole thread is!

Allie youre so cute!


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Megg* - :hugs: That's a lot of information to be taking in so close to your trigger. I'm not an ISCI expert so some of these figures are over my head but I just hope all goes well. I'd be mad as well if they told me I couldn't go under for the procedure like 2 days before! They better make you real comfortable - can your OH be with you to hold your hand in the room??? That would make me feel better. Many hugs!

*Prego* and *Allie* - great news on your scans ladies.


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry Megg. :( :hugs: I don't understand what E2 is, actually....and why you want it over 1000? Very weird about the anesthesia....but I guess I personally would prefer valium and pain meds over anethesia because I'm far more afraid of being put under than I am of any blood or pain (I really want a natural childbirth over an epidural, for example). But that's just me, and as you wanted to be put under and are the same weight, it's really weird you won't be!!! 

Thanks Round and Megg. I realize I'm crazy, I really do. It seems like every day I do something or something that happens makes me go "I'm so stupid!" Today's was roasting my uterus with my belt.

edit: Thanks bleu and Vicky. Vicky, I may be usurping you as pregnant mental case. :haha:


----------



## vickyd

Megg33k said:


> I'm sure its fine, Allie! Glad the scan went great! :)
> 
> What am I not optimistic about... A couple of things...
> 
> E2 came back at 584. Apparently, he's going to go ahead and have us trigger tonight. I think its too soon, but its not up to me. This makes me nervous. But, we're going into egg collection on Sunday @ 9am.
> 
> Also, there is some surprising news about my egg collection. Despite the fact that I'm the exact (and I do mean exact) same weight I was during my last egg collection, they've decided that they won't put me under anesthesia this time because my BMI is above their "magic number." Now, it was an equal amount over that number last time, and they still put me under. I asked, and there were NO complications with anesthesia. They simply are just refusing to do it this time. Let me add... When I lost a ton of weight back before the 1st loss... I was still 20lbs over their "magic number"... So, I'm nowhere near it now. And, despite approving me to do it in December (4 months ago)... They won't do it now (4 months later). I'll be given Valium and pain meds... but I'll be awake. I'll allow you to guess just how unhappy I am about that. And, why the fuck am I JUST finding that out today? Shouldn't I have been told prior to the day I trigger?
> 
> I haven't read good stats about triggering at under 1000 E2... I'm more than terrified that nothing is going to come of this, and its going to be far more painful this time. I'm fighting every instinct that says to cancel the cycle. But, there's still a chance that it could work... and I don't want to give up that chance. I honestly don't think this is going to go well. I worry we still won't get to embryo transfer. And, I'm seriously sick over it. But, I'm going to see what happens, I guess. I'm trying to trust his expertise... but its hard right now. I really expect to have my heart broken some time in the very near future... either Monday morning if nothing was mature/fertilized... Wednesday if nothing survived to be put back... or at the end of the cycle when nothing took hold. But, on the sliver of a chance that I might get my baby out of this... I have to push on.
> 
> Its so hard to force yourself forward when you're holding out no hope. I've literally already given up on this cycle. But, I'm going to complete it. I feel so disheartened though. This isn't going to bring me my forever baby... and I'm doing it anyway. :(
> 
> That's actually copied directly from my journal. Sorry its so long. I guess my chances are still better than someone just having sex and hoping... but only if he gets at least one mature egg. If we don't even get one good one, I did it all for nothing. And, I honestly want to cry right now.


Did you ask them whats changed in the last 4 months and they changed policy? I would think they would have told you sooner whatever the case... As for the bad statistics, honestly i think you should trust your clinic. They wouldnt go ahead with it if it wasnt worth it. Waste of money ect. I think sometimes the fact that we have all this info through the web is a bad thing. We are now questioning every move the medical professionals make and playing "doctor". Megg try trust that they know what they are doing. No fertility clinic wants bad statistics. Id they thought there was no or very little chance they would cancel this cycle.


----------



## Round2

Don't worry Allie, when I ever get knocked up again I plan on being the craziest most paraonid pregnant lady you've ever seen. You're warming up the crowd for me!!


----------



## vickyd

Allie84 said:


> I'm so sorry Megg. :( :hugs: I don't understand what E2 is, actually....and why you want it over 1000? Very weird about the anesthesia....but I guess I personally would prefer valium and pain meds over anethesia because I'm far more afraid of being put under than I am of any blood or pain (I really want a natural childbirth over an epidural, for example). But that's just me, and as you wanted to be put under and are the same weight, it's really weird you won't be!!!
> 
> Thanks Round and Megg. I realize I'm crazy, I really do. It seems like every day I do something or something that happens makes me go "I'm so stupid!" Today's was roasting my uterus with my belt.
> 
> edit: Thanks bleu and Vicky. Vicky, I may be usurping you as pregnant mental case. :haha:

You may think you are more mental but thats only cause i didnt post half the crazy shit that i was scared of!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg Im pleased you can go ahead with this cycle and will be sending lots of positive thoughts out there. Im sure if they thought it wouldnt work they wouldnt go through with it. Holy crap to not knocking you out I dont understand what has changed hope its not to painful for you.

Allie sweetie you havnt done any damage to your little one but I understand you worrying. I think craziness goes hand in hand with a pregnancy after a loss so technically your totally normal :wacko: I explained it to my councillor that I felt like I always have one foot in the crazy and one foot in reality!

Just to demonstarte that I have totally lost my mind at the moment and think you all our the only people in the world who would get & understand the comment I made, steve looked at me really weirdly almost wished I hadnt said it out loud as I then had to explain. Anyway we were watching tv and an advert came on for lindt its the one that shows the bunny being made at the end it sort of come to life & winks (I think thats how it goes anyway) I annoucned while watching it "Oh my god that got Nato pregnant becauce Gaynor tinkled the bunnies bell" :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I actually HATE the idea of anesthesia. I also want a natural child birth. I've just read stories of egg collection whilst awake, and they scare me to death. People have literally passed out from the pain. But, I'm trying to be strong. I'll take my Valium and pain meds and try to be happy with that.

E2 is the hormone that growing follicles put out (its just estrogen basically). Over 1000 comes with better success rates. I don't know exactly why, tbh. Its just the way it is! LOL 



vickyd said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure its fine, Allie! Glad the scan went great! :)
> 
> What am I not optimistic about... A couple of things...
> 
> E2 came back at 584. Apparently, he's going to go ahead and have us trigger tonight. I think its too soon, but its not up to me. This makes me nervous. But, we're going into egg collection on Sunday @ 9am.
> 
> Also, there is some surprising news about my egg collection. Despite the fact that I'm the exact (and I do mean exact) same weight I was during my last egg collection, they've decided that they won't put me under anesthesia this time because my BMI is above their "magic number." Now, it was an equal amount over that number last time, and they still put me under. I asked, and there were NO complications with anesthesia. They simply are just refusing to do it this time. Let me add... When I lost a ton of weight back before the 1st loss... I was still 20lbs over their "magic number"... So, I'm nowhere near it now. And, despite approving me to do it in December (4 months ago)... They won't do it now (4 months later). I'll be given Valium and pain meds... but I'll be awake. I'll allow you to guess just how unhappy I am about that. And, why the fuck am I JUST finding that out today? Shouldn't I have been told prior to the day I trigger?
> 
> I haven't read good stats about triggering at under 1000 E2... I'm more than terrified that nothing is going to come of this, and its going to be far more painful this time. I'm fighting every instinct that says to cancel the cycle. But, there's still a chance that it could work... and I don't want to give up that chance. I honestly don't think this is going to go well. I worry we still won't get to embryo transfer. And, I'm seriously sick over it. But, I'm going to see what happens, I guess. I'm trying to trust his expertise... but its hard right now. I really expect to have my heart broken some time in the very near future... either Monday morning if nothing was mature/fertilized... Wednesday if nothing survived to be put back... or at the end of the cycle when nothing took hold. But, on the sliver of a chance that I might get my baby out of this... I have to push on.
> 
> Its so hard to force yourself forward when you're holding out no hope. I've literally already given up on this cycle. But, I'm going to complete it. I feel so disheartened though. This isn't going to bring me my forever baby... and I'm doing it anyway. :(
> 
> That's actually copied directly from my journal. Sorry its so long. I guess my chances are still better than someone just having sex and hoping... but only if he gets at least one mature egg. If we don't even get one good one, I did it all for nothing. And, I honestly want to cry right now.
> 
> 
> Did you ask them whats changed in the last 4 months and they changed policy? I would think they would have told you sooner whatever the case... As for the bad statistics, honestly i think you should trust your clinic. They wouldnt go ahead with it if it wasnt worth it. Waste of money ect. I think sometimes the fact that we have all this info through the web is a bad thing. We are now questioning every move the medical professionals make and playing "doctor". Megg try trust that they know what they are doing. No fertility clinic wants bad statistics. Id they thought there was no or very little chance they would cancel this cycle.Click to expand...

They haven't had any policy changes. She basically said that they honestly should have refused to do it last time, but they didn't. This time they're just enforcing the policy. Its a lot to take in right before it happens. But, I'll live. It happens to other people (in clinics that NEVER use anesthesia) all the time.



I did something that I'm not sure I should have done, but I feel better having done it. I read multiple sites about protocols that called for the last dose of stims on the same night as the trigger shot. There have been multiple studies showing greater success for egg retrieval when one last dose is administered, because the body naturally is still producing FSH when it produces the LH surge. So, I did one last round of my stims. If that gives me smaller follies a chance to grow and mature before Sunday, I will have done myself a GREAT favor. If not, I'm no worse off. My biggest follicle was only 19mm. They can easily be 23mm at egg collection sometimes. So, I'm not going to overgrow that one... and the smaller ones might have a chance now. I felt hopeless before I did this... Now, I feel like I've done my very best and might have a chance of success. (There are stories of this taking E2 from 80-something to 400-something in the 2 days between trigger and retrieval... I could use that sort of boost.) If I'm wrong... Its my own fault. But, Kevin read what I did and stood behind the decision... He actually encouraged it. Let's hope I'm as smart as I think I am! :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

try to stay positive Megg :hugs: and even if you can't, the rest of us will be positive for you! We are all here for you sweetie! 

Lucy - that totally just made me laugh about the tv ad for lindt :)


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl: Luce, you gotta be careful what thoughts you say out loud 

Megg, i agree that the clinic will only commence cycles where they believe their stats wont be adversely affected. I understand i would be jittery as hell too - hope tomorrow goes well


----------



## CJSG1977

Wow I have missed so much again!

Allie I agree with everyone that it is completely natural to have these fears after a loss. Everything will be ok, but I do hope you get a scan to give you some peace even if for just 24 hours! :hugs:

Hoping... great news about getting a doppler. I do believe they can be used from 12 weeks too, and I would SO get one.

Vicky thats great that Hero did well with the jabs! :dance: Hope things continue to go well.

:hi: Lucy, not seen much of you hun! Your verbal outburst has given me a good laugh!

SCAAAAANNNS!!! Awesome! Bleu, amazing booklet! And congrats on the other scanees!

Megg I am sorry that this cycle is and has been so stressful for you. But I also agree that we can read too much online and it instill this fear which makes our existing concerns even worse. Also trust that as the professionals they will do what is best for you, and definitely would not want bad statistics so they must believe there is a good chance. As for the anasthetic....very random, and bang out of order to announce it so close! Big :hug: Sweety!

:hi: Mel, not seen you for a while either! Cant believe he is 6 weeks now!!!

Round we can both apply to the crazy pregnant ladies group, I wanna be in that :rofl:

:hi: Nato hunni!!!! You still hiding behind me? LOL!

Soooo.... AFM. No news from the social worker!!! CD8 so BD soon...with a couple of days hold up on SMEP will explain in a min. I have my U/S on the 16th :dance: I'm sooooo happy. Cause then I will be back to bitch face FS (for those that dont know, thats my endearing pet name for her cause she said I was weird to chart, and people just dont chart) Then I will be looking at potentially a hystoscopy and potentially a round of clomid. Been so long since I have seen her I cant remember which she said came first!

So why is SMEP delayed.... um because I am an idiot and walked into the corner of a double glazed window....yes you heard me.... was so busy looking at the floor trying to avoid a prickly weed that when I walked past my mated kitchen window I didnt see it open and the vibration of the thudd went through to my feet! I had concussion so bad I had tremors and almost seizure type movements and could not speak! So head is glued, and I am glued to bed on husbands orders (going to see lots of this new lully bed cause I AM BD'ing in 2 days people! :rofl: )

And just a general rant, our delightful neighbour has started complaining about noise...so I stood outside her neighbours house over the road and could not hear a dicky bird. So she called the polic on me cause I was stood near her house and was harrassing her!! I just had my head glued woman!!! Police turned up and agreed there was no noise pollution, kiss my ass you crazy wench! Plus my regulars were acting like children! So many tellings off last night. And BREATHE! LMAO!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:rofl: Lucy you are funny.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Oh my god CJ!!!! If i were you i would be moaning like a spoiled little bitch! Good that you keep your spirits up even with a concussion...or is it because you have a concussion????? hahaha!!


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL Vicky!! Maybe both?? :rofl: I have had very violent thoughts LOL! But she isnt worth it. When she is dead and gone no-one will miss her! Thats a lonely existence in my opinion!


----------



## vickyd

Totally agree! I have a witch next door too but she is like 105 and totally demented so we dont pay her much attention. Shes one of those creepy old ladies that have a million locks on their door and it takes them like 30 minutes to open the door. Popi (my dog) never barks at anyone but when the witch stands outside and unlocks her door, she goes MENTAL! I think dogs can sense bad people...


----------



## cazza22

Just checking in on meggles, hope everything went as well as well can be sweet cheeks lov Caz xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Meggles only just woke up! LOL The pain wasn't nearly as bad as I expected. So, that's a plus. We only got 2 mature eggs, but we only had 3 mature ones last time and the 3rd one completely went to waste. So, if they both fertilize (I'll know tomorrow), I'm happy with that. Can't wait for the phone call in the morning. You'll know when I know.


----------



## vickyd

Great stuff Megg! Ill be rooting for you babes! let us know asap!


----------



## cazza22

Im praying they both fertilize for you babes & in a couple of days we can officially call you PUPO :headspin: :wohoo: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Same here, girls! I'm terrified that the news in the morning will be bad. There's still so much that could go wrong! I'm hoping as hard as I can though!


----------



## Allie84

Good luck tomorrow, Megg! :hugs: Yay for 2 fertilized eggs! I'm really glad the pain wasn't as bad as you feared. 

CJ, look after yourself....if you remember when I had a concussion in February I was out of comission for a week! Headaches, inability to concenrate, frustration....I hope you feel better really soon! Btw, wtf about your neighbor.....?!?!?


----------



## msarkozi

praying for you Meggles!!! :hugs: can't wait to hear the good news tomorrow morning.....wouldn't it be great if it's twins?! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I would be ecstatic with twins! I could be 100% done forever! I won't do this again after I have at least 1 living, breathing child. If I don't get any naturally after that, then I don't get anymore at all. I'm at peace with that.

I just hope so hard that both fertilize. I can't imagine hearing that neither did and its all over. My heart would break.


----------



## grandbleu

Saying a wee early morning prayer for you and your 2 glorious eggs! (Euro morning :winkwink:)


----------



## LucyJ

Megg thinking of you :hugs:

CJ how are you feeling? 

:hi: everyone


----------



## Round2

Hi Everyone,

Been on a BnB break for a few days, but I'm back now. This cycle was another bust for me and it was really hard on me......harder than any other cycle. But I'm back now with PMA and a fist full of soy. I'm on CD1 so I'm going to start taking 50mg on CD 3 -7. I know that's a pretty low dosage, but my cycles are decent, so I don't want to screw with them. My FS appointment is next Monday and I can't wait....I'm feeling more dertermined than ever now to get some answers.

Megg, you must be full of nerves. But you've done everything that you can do. Even if it's just one egg, it's enough to be your forever baby.

CJ, sounds like you've had a rough week. Hope you're feeling better. I can't believe the social worker still hasn't given you a verdict. Maybe it a good sign, perhaps they're double checking references and such.

Lucy...ha!ha! Tickling bunny balls. That's too funny. Hmmm...perhaps I should go find some bunny balls to tickle for myself!

Dazed, isn't your FS appointment today? I'm anxious to hear how it goes.

Blue, congrats on the scan!


----------



## LucyJ

Round sorry to hear you've had a rough time I really hope this is your month will send lots of PMS your way. Good luck with the soya and your FS appointment I think its good to be determined hope you get some answers.

:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Round - Its actually tomorrow. Getting really nervous about it too. Nothing they can do about this cycle if its not my month.

Sorry I haven't posted much. Nothing really to contribute and not sure about my frame of mind lately. Had a mental break down with Nick last week and its just put me in an odd mood... almost manic depressive like. One minute I'm fine and the next I start getting slightly depressed.

Nato - Haven't seen you posting much. Hows my cyber godninjanatobaby?

Megg - :hugs: [-o&lt;
Allie - I have no words for your craziness :haha:

Everyone else - have a great day! Going to try and hide now :argh:


----------



## Round2

LucyJ said:


> Round sorry to hear you've had a rough time I really hope this is your month will send lots of PMS your way. Good luck with the soya and your FS appointment I think its good to be determined hope you get some answers.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Lucy....hmmmm....not sure if I want "lots of PMS", but I'll take some PMA!!! HaHaHa!!!


----------



## LucyJ

> Thanks Lucy....hmmmm....not sure if I want "lots of PMS", but I'll take some PMA!!! HaHaHa!!!

:haha::haha: Opps I meant Im sending you lots of PMA definitely no pms coming your way!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry its been rough lately, girls! :hugs:

I got the call this morning that 1 of my 2 eggs fertilized normally. So, I'm set up for transfer at 10:30am on Wed. Just hoping that it keeps growing strong between now and then!


----------



## Dazed

What do they mean by "normally"?


----------



## Sparkly

Good luck Meggles....thinking of you honey :hugs:

Lucy....You're halfway there :happydance:

round - what are you doing to those bunnies balls??? You're supposed to tinkling bunny 'BELLS'......I'm watching you lady :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> What do they mean by "normally"?

The other one probably fertilized but not properly. The egg and sperm wouldn't have combined quite right in the other, therefore rendering it useless.


----------



## Round2

Grow baby Ixxy grow!!! So when you get the egg put back in, will you be the equivalent of 1 DPO or does it start when you eggs are collected? Just curious?? 

Maybe that's why I'm not pregnant. I've been tickling bunny balls instead tinkling their bells!! Ha, ha! Guess I need some more coffee........


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Grow baby Ixxy grow!!! So when you get the egg put back in, will you be the equivalent of 1 DPO or does it start when you eggs are collected? Just curious??
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm not pregnant. I've been tickling bunny balls instead tinkling their bells!! Ha, ha! Guess I need some more coffee........

I'm 1dpo today. I'll be 3dpo when it goes back in. And, implantation can start as little as 2 days later. Yay! I just hope it makes it to Wednesday! Its so frustrating to worry so much about something so tiny and not even in the same room with me!


----------



## SMFirst

Megg- I'm so glad you have a fertilized egg to start the path again! I don't know much at all about the process you are going through so I was just reading and hoping things went well! Best of luck for the next steps..

Not much new for me - CD 11 for me today, so we are getting in some BD'ing.. 

I accidentally did a bit of reverse psychology on my husband - I was discussing how I was happy with things right now, being focused on other things (as I've mentioned- a bit of exercise, travel, wine etc) and enjoying life without being pregnant or having a baby.

My husband sort of took that to mean I've given up trying for a baby so now he is all gung-ho to try (he's been keeping track and knew we should start BD'ing now!) 

It's funny the way it worked out but I am happy he is more into it because of course I still want to try (but I am also really enjoying not stressing about it at all!)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## yogi77

Good luck Megg, FX for you!!

Round sorry to hear you were having a hard time but wish you luck this cycle!


----------



## NatoPMT

Wednesday is a good day for transfers. I can tell. 

Im ok thanks Dazed. Having a nightmare trying to get my anomaly scan arranged for some reason - i keep getting ignored despite calling the antenatal several times and explaining i am nearly 12 weeks and need an NHS scan. Its now on Monday so i just have to sit tight until then. 

Rounders, sorry youve had a rubbish cycle. I personally would take the soy earlier than that - i took it that late and it delayed my ov. Bunnies are fertility symbols. Balls are too i assume. Not sure where you are going wrong, apart from deviating from the proven Sparkly Formula of course. 

CJ - sorry i havent posted your soy yet, its in my locker at work and i keep forgetting. I am naughty nato. Will post tomorrow and i shall include a daisy for your chain making pleasure. You hippy. 

Im also feeling a bit miffed with a few people in my life at the moment. I dont know if its them or me and my roid rage. I think i might be being oversensitive, but i got a text on saturday which managed to rattle my cage from one friend. Then in another incident. I told my boss (who i have known since i was 15 from home) about the pregnancy in confidence as i have to be on building sites etc and said i didnt want to inform HR until after the 12 week scan, i found out on Friday he had told someone else in the office (a mutual friend). A) its my news to tell people b) hes my manager and shouldnt be breaking my confidence c) if it goes wrong, its another person i have to face. Then my sister told me she doesnt want know the sex of the baby (as i want to find out). GAAAAAHHHHH. So, its MY baby, yet i cant make announcements when i want to, so i cant talk about it to her, i also want to talk about it with my nieces and nephews, but now wont be able to. Also, my best friend from back home can be a bit spiky at times, and she posted something on fb about me that really irritated me. Bit childish i know, but the roids are talking. She sometimes says things to show me up on purpose, she's great and is my best friend for a reason, but sometimes she acts like she resents me. 

stupid people.


----------



## NatoPMT

SMFirst said:


> I accidentally did a bit of reverse psychology on my husband
> 
> My husband sort of took that to mean I've given up trying for a baby so now he is all gung-ho to try (he's been keeping track and knew we should start BD'ing now!)

haha well done S&M!!! 

funny how if you push someone they pull back, even on things they already know they want - sometimes people need to be given the space to really really want something.


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - it often happens that when there's one incident or person that bugs you, all of a sudden several more things happen that irritate as well! Sorry you are having a frustrating time with friends.

Round - I meant to say good luck this cycle , sorry you were feeling down..

I saw that commercial with the winking Lindt bunny, and I thought first of Lucy (with her funny story) and then Nato and Sparkly - funny when things on this site belnd in with real life :)


----------



## Dazed

Nato - Do what you want to do. Don't try to please people (ie your sister) that causes you undue stress. Its your baby, do things the way you want to. As for your boss... I have no advise. It wasn't right for him to tell people, but unfortunately he has.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Rounders, sorry youve had a rubbish cycle. I personally would take the soy earlier than that - i took it that late and it delayed my ov. Bunnies are fertility symbols. Balls are too i assume. Not sure where you are going wrong, apart from deviating from the proven Sparkly Formula of course.

Thanks for the info Nato. Do you mind me asking how much you took? I'm planning only taking 50mg. I kind of want to test the waters first to see if it has any impact on my cycle. I've also been debating between CD2 or CD3 start date. Hmmm...you're making me think maybe I should just start tomorrow.

Sorry about all the insensitive people in your life!! That is unacceptable that your boss told somebody your news. I'm sure he was just happy and excited, but it was your news! Also, I think you should just tell your sister whether she likes it or not. It's your baby and if you want to refer to it as your son or daughter before they are born than that is your privlidge not hers. But I'm also having PMS rage at the moment...so you may not want to listen to me!!


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm just not very good at confrontation Dazed. I need to work on it - its something that i have to feel comfortable with if i carry on with counselling. I get mad that i am put in a position by others, dont know how to handle it, then get madder because of the frustration. Ive just sent my best friend an email telling her that I think mates should be nice to each other, so to explain to me what resentments she has towards me, or to be a mate and play nicely. Now im all fidgety and not happy because i should talk to her not email, but im too mad with her to talk and i dont find it easy. 

If everything is ok, i will find out the gender whatever, and my sister can leave the room when we want to talk about it. 

how are you Dazed, how did the app with the FS go? or is the app tomorrow?


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Rounders, sorry youve had a rubbish cycle. I personally would take the soy earlier than that - i took it that late and it delayed my ov. Bunnies are fertility symbols. Balls are too i assume. Not sure where you are going wrong, apart from deviating from the proven Sparkly Formula of course.
> 
> Thanks for the info Nato. Do you mind me asking how much you took? I'm planning only taking 50mg. I kind of want to test the waters first to see if it has any impact on my cycle. I've also been debating between CD2 or CD3 start date. Hmmm...you're making me think maybe I should just start tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry about all the insensitive people in your life!! That is unacceptable that your boss told somebody your news. I'm sure he was just happy and excited, but it was your news! Also, I think you should just tell your sister whether she likes it or not. It's your baby and if you want to refer to it as your son or daughter before they are born than that is your privlidge not hers. But I'm also having PMS rage at the moment...so you may not want to listen to me!!Click to expand...

i am mad anyway Rounders. I am well up for some PMT rage. I can do that. 

I feel that too, its my bloody decision. What does it matter to her if she knows or not? she just disagrees with finding out and wants to punish me for not doing what she thinks is right. Raaaah. 

i cant remember how much i took. I will check back on this thread and see if i can find my posts about it. I'm trying to remember why you would take it later than earlier, for what purpose. 

anyone know?


----------



## LucyJ

Nato sorry people are irritating you I think thats out of order of your boss and as far as your sister well if she doesnt want to know she can put her fingers in her ear you want to know its your baby and you should be able to talk about it. Hope you sort things with your friend.

SM well done :flower: glad your relaxed about things Im sure that makes a difference. Im glad someone has seen the advert and that it made you think of us I cant see a lindt bunny without thinking of Nato and sparkly.

Megg :hugs: Hope all goes well on wed will be thinking of you.


----------



## Dazed

Gyn is tomorrow Nato. Getting nervous, but holding strong.

As for confrontation... I don't like it either, but I have learned it is better to get things off your chest than to let it linger and make things worse. Good for you for e-mailing your mate. I know it was hard to do, but you used a median that works for you. If she is a real friend, she will explain everything to you and play nice, if not, wel...


----------



## NatoPMT

My boss is out of order Luce. He's an idiot. Blabbing my medical confidences about. 

Rounders, i think my soy cycle was June 2010, as i oved on CD16 that month, which isnt hugely late, but as you had a late one last time and it frustrated you, maybe thats not something to put to the test

my posts about it are before this thread started so still looking


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - I think that's good you sent an email to your friend (these days it's almost easier to talk via email than in person anyway) - and now you've stated how you feel so she'll know and hopefully can resolve it.. I don't really think family other than your husband really have a say in what you are allowed to discuss regarding your own baby so go ahead and talk about what you want!


----------



## NatoPMT

i have gotten sidetracked laughing at my own posts now. I must stop being so serious these days. 

Im up to May 22nd 2010. So much has happened in a year. 

Thanks S&M, i think the email allows me to be cowardly. I should have phoned her. But feel better after what you and Dazed said about emails x


----------



## SMFirst

I did the email confrontation with a friend a few months back, and she replied and sorted things out, so the next time we saw each other it was like nothing ever happened and we enjoyed ourselves like old times again.. So I think it's a good thing.


----------



## vickyd

Great news Meggles! Bring on Wed. woohoo!!!

Nato, my boss also told everyone i was preggers after i told him. It pissed me off but i was already 24 weeks so i figured it would show soon enough anyway. I didnt tell him off or anything, I just put the whole thing down to human nature and the need to spread good news. As for your friend, I think you handled it just fine.

AFM went to doc for my 2 month post natal check. My lochia hasnt cleared yet which is why i still havent got my period. He says it may be a couple months before i see AF again. Got the all clear to go to the gym which is a relief as i have 30 pounds to loose and im incapable of following a diet at the moment.


----------



## NatoPMT

what was your fall out about if you dont mind me asking S&M? 

Vic, did you see Myleen Klass called her daughter Hero? 

I am not even 12 weeks, and im showing already. i cant hide it much longer. i cant imagine getting to 24 weeks and being able to be coy


----------



## Dazed

Are you ever going to post a bump pic in your journal Nato?


----------



## NatoPMT

i took some yesterday but havent got the hang of the stupid camera. i could post one, i have been very lazy 

if i am unlazy at some point tonight, i shall.


----------



## SMFirst

That's interesting you are already showing a bit Nato :) You'll have to post a pic.

Right now I'm hoping that when I get pregnant I won't show very early so I can keep it to myself (and DH) for longer.. I have fairly wide hips so I think it should hide for longer... :)

Well, my fall out with my friend was a few months in the making - I have three close long-time friends (one closer than the others) and they went on a couple of trips with each other that just due to random circumstances I couldn't join them on. 

Well that was fine but it seemed to me that after they got back they kept only doing things with the three of them and either not inviting me or doing so at the last minute (like an after-thought).

I was upset that my closest friend would do that..

So finally after the last invite that was worded something like "We are planning on going for manicures, do you want to join us?" I finally decided to vent my frustration..

So I got an apology and things are better now, more or less..


----------



## vickyd

Natohttp://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2011/03/27/myleene-gives-birth-to-healthy-baby-girl-naming-her-hero-115875-23018411/

i had to google this Myleene person, i followed the mirror link and the visitor comment about the name Hero was hillarious!!!


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies! Just popping in to check everyone's tickers. Im having a rough time right now...can barely leave the house, or get off the couch. And my useless bitch of a doctor refused to treat me this week. I went in to get our needles which is a herculean effort these days and she opened the file for Meme and then freaked out on me because the midwives had not sent her the birth record yet. She literally turned around and said "Well do YOU know anything about the birth?" I said well yes....she started asking me all these medical questions that I had no idea what the answer was and then goes "Well you are pretty useless aren't you?" She then went on a tirade about how stupid midwives were and I was lucky my baby didn't DIE! She then kind of dismissed everything I was there to see her for and completely ignored me when I asked her a question. I asked her twice if I could get an x-ray for the severe tailbone pain I am having and to increase my dosage of anti-depressants and she goes "Well your not getting any kind of treatment for anything until I know what happened during the birth" It was a nightmare. I was totally in tears and so upset because I am not used to people treating me like that. Then she came in to give Meme her needles and her bedside manner was so terrible with the baby that I just started crying. Its just been a very bad week....


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Hi ladies! Just popping in to check everyone's tickers. Im having a rough time right now...can barely leave the house, or get off the couch. And my useless bitch of a doctor refused to treat me this week. I went in to get our needles which is a herculean effort these days and she opened the file for Meme and then freaked out on me because the midwives had not sent her the birth record yet. She literally turned around and said "Well do YOU know anything about the birth?" I said well yes....she started asking me all these medical questions that I had no idea what the answer was and then goes "Well you are pretty useless aren't you?" She then went on a tirade about how stupid midwives were and I was lucky my baby didn't DIE! She then kind of dismissed everything I was there to see her for and completely ignored me when I asked her a question. I asked her twice if I could get an x-ray for the severe tailbone pain I am having and to increase my dosage of anti-depressants and she goes "Well your not getting any kind of treatment for anything until I know what happened during the birth" It was a nightmare. I was totally in tears and so upset because I am not used to people treating me like that. Then she came in to give Meme her needles and her bedside manner was so terrible with the baby that I just started crying. Its just been a very bad week....

:hugs: honey!


----------



## bbhopes

Time for a new dr I would say!!


----------



## NatoPMT

S&M, Im glad you managed to sort things out, thats the sort of thing that i cant imagine tackling because i just cant seem to do it successfully, did they get defensive or were they understanding? 

Vic, the visitor has no brains and i point and laugh at them too. Its an adorable name, even in English - its not like Apple. which is silly. 

Gibby, im sorry youre having a horrible time. How fucking dare she tell you that youre useless. That is grounds for a serious complaint. You arent useless and saying that to someone whos just given birth (VULNERABLE TIME!!!!) and who is on antidepressants is completely reckless. Bitch. I hate her. Are you ok? 

My best friend got very mad at me, and has deleted herself off facebook and wrote me a pretty full on message, saying i had made her feel like crap. Im gonna have to deal with it, but not sure how to. There's a lot of stuff that i kind of feel i have to bring up now, so its prob going to get worse rather than better. Go me.


----------



## Dazed

Oh Virginia :hugs: I agree, I think you need to file a complaint! That was totally uncalled for and her attitude needs to be pointed out. A bad day wouldn't account for the way she treated you!

Nato - Sorry things didn't work out the way you wanted them to. If you can muster it up, try calling her. Maybe she will realize that you are making an attempt to fix your friendship. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Virginia wow I never thought proffesionals in Canada would act like that, you know with the good practice rules in every work place. They dont even talk like that over here lol! You should defo file a complaint.
Nato it seems like theres alot more going on between you two. She couldnt be that daft that she would remove you from her life after one incident. Maybe you both have unresolved issues with eachother. I would see this as an opportunity to get everything out in the open and then seeing if there is anything left to salvage.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thats what Im am trying to do now Vic and Dazed - there's stuff that needs to be said

story of my bloody life though, I find conflict so difficult because historically, one argument and a friendship is over. How fucked up is that.


----------



## Round2

Nato, I'm sorry that you have to deal with this right now. You've got enough on your mind. I just don't understand it when people are willing to throw friendships away that easily!!! To me good friendships are like good marriages. They have ups and downs but you don't throw in the towel at disagreements. It sounds like this person is acting very childish. I hope you guys can work things out without causing too much stress for you. 

Dazed, good luck today. 

Megg, hows our baby Ixxy today? Only one more day!

VGibs, I'm sorry you're going through such a rough time. It sounds like your doctor is a moron! PPD is so awful and so many doctors just ignore it. I hope you get things straightened out soon.

SM, I'm sorry your friends did that, but good for you to have the courage to discuss it with them.

BTW I love the name Hero...it reminds me of a greek goddess. But I love the name Apple too.....I love anything quirky!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed. Go get that FS - hope it goes well for you petal, report back findings asap!!

Rounders, i know, but it happens all the time to me, and im the common denominator so it must be the people i choose or the way i deal with it. Im a right pain in the bum


----------



## Round2

I doubt you're a pain Nato. Maybe you just need to try a different tactic?


----------



## vickyd

It happens to my sister very often, especially with boyfriends. She just broke up with the new guy after their first argument. I think the reason this happens is that she doesnt speak up often enough about issues that may arise in the relationship. Things then pile up and she has a right go about everything thats ever been said or happened. I think if she dealt with each problem as it arose she wouldnt be in this situation. I dont know if this is the case for you Nato, maybe you also dont speak up enough and in the end sorta loose it?


----------



## Dazed

I will report back after my appt. Your going to be waiting awhile though. Its not for another 5 1/5 hours.

I don't think you are a pain Nato. I'm the same way but I just put it down to the people I choose to hang out with. I am a very sweet person, but I do have a mean side that only pokes out if you truely piss me off. I really hope you get this sorted out and get the outcome you want.


----------



## NatoPMT

What time is the appointment Dazy? (edt FIVE AND A HALF HOURS - how will i cope, gimme lindt bunnies) have you got your questions ready? need any help? i remember posting some a while back, you need those hormone tests first 

Vic, thats sort of the problem. Im very passive and dont really know how to deal with problems, im quite easily hurt too, but almost always let things pass. My course and personal therapy has bought a lot to my attention, how niggles develop and if they arent dealt with, they influence how you feel about someone and how you react. I think if i gave you some examples of the things ive let pass in this friendship, you might ask why we're still friends - i think ive said before that my new thing is honesty because i cant carry on avoiding conflict if i am going to go into a career where conflict resolution is a focus. Unfortunately, most of my friends are at least in part dysfunctional, and when i felt the need to be honest this time, the defenses that came back were pretty full on. My message to her was honest but i wasnt hysterical - it was a considered explanation of how i felt. When i told her that, she said she'd been nasty because she was hurt by what id said. Its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other. 

its partly because i have allowed people with a certain dynamic in my life - the dynamic being that i have often been the person who others take their problems out on and when you force a change in that dynamic, the other person resists. I only gave her one example of how things went wrong before, and i specifically said i am not going to go into a list of crap i have stupidly held onto and its my fault that i have allowed it to get to this point, Im not backing down, but im not going to get spiteful either. Ive sent her a message saying i want a friendship free of repressed anger and i want a clean slate so we can trust each other and stuff from the past doesnt influence us, but not heard back, but its early days yet. I hope she comes round but i dont have any influence on her side of the dynamic. 

Rounders, i do think i need a different tac, but im not adept enough to say this stuff face to face, which i think is where i need to get to. But, had she reacted the way she did in a conversation, all hell would have broken lose. 

i havent even spoken to my boss, the other friend or my sister yet. Im gonna burn a lot of bridges this week.


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> My best friend got very mad at me, and has deleted herself off facebook and wrote me a pretty full on message, saying i had made her feel like crap. Im gonna have to deal with it, but not sure how to. There's a lot of stuff that i kind of feel i have to bring up now, so its prob going to get worse rather than better. Go me.

That sounds like a pretty big over-reaction from your friend. And I hate it when people turn your words back on you - you brought up your feelings/ thoughts and she turns around and guilts you by saying you made her feel like crap, rather than actually responding to your comments? That's weak in my opinion (my husband used to do that in the old days and eventually I just started calling him on it)

I would think it's not you Nato, but for all the other stuff that is bound to come up, maybe just think of ways you can approach it so as not to cause a huge upset..

I remember learning in school how to deal with our emotions when we were children, using the phrase "I feel ______ when _____" (ie stating your feelings first, rather than immediately saying "You are ___ or I don't like _____ about you" - that seems to be a good approach to discussing difficult topics.


With my friends, they were cool about it (I think I did use my above tactic a little, just saying it was dissappointing to me that our friendship has changed etc)

But the few big arguments my DH and I have had usually end up with both of us getting our hackles up and end up not speaking because we don't start off with the right approach to saying what we feel..

So good luck!


----------



## SMFirst

Vgibs - I am so sorry you are feeling bad lately. Hopefully it will pass but you certainly aren't getting any support from your doctor. I agree that the way she treated you actually warrents a formal complaint - that's outrageous that she could talk to you like that..


----------



## NatoPMT

""I feel ______ when _____" (ie stating your feelings first, rather than immediately saying "You are ___ or I don't like _____ about you" - that seems to be a good approach to discussing difficult topics."

i think thats very valuable advice, a lot of that went on in our processing groups - lots of the people in the group would attack others, and the way they should have been processing is what their reaction was to events, rather than to list what people did that they didnt like.


----------



## Dazed

You'll survive my wait Nato :haha:

ATM - I am completely filled with anxiety to the point where I think I am making myself sick. I have tried every tactic I know to combat it, but its not working. It probably doesn't help that I don't have alot going on at work right now to keep my busy. T-minus 2 1/2 hours to go. :sick:


----------



## Dazed

As for questions. I have a few, but I am going to wing it. With my current state of mind, I probably won't remember much else. I'm taking my little AF chart with me so at the very least I can beg for an insulin resistance test to see if I may have PCOS (advice of my nurse cousin who has PCOS).


----------



## NatoPMT

Ahh, sorry youre feeling so anxious, i think having put things off for so long, it is more likely to feel like a massive deal, and of course the anxiety of what might be found is there. I burst into tears when i got my results. I went to the clinic with my friend who is a childless (and wants to remain so) 45 year old non breeding lesbian who just stood there and started at me, incredulous that i would be so bothered. Dont take my friend with you. That's not proper advice is it. 

Its a process, and the results are likely to be a bit ambiguous, you wont get anything straight away, so i would focus on what you want to gain and be clear in our head - maybe winging it is making your more anxious, do you want to write down any questions? 

I know i have said this before, and sorry for being a bossy old bag, but you need these tests Dazed 

CD3 - FSH, LH, prolactin, Oestradiol (E2), full blood count and B12

CD21 (or 7 days after ov) - progesterone and i had my TSH done this day too

If you are worried about pcos, the FSH / LH might show that too. You need to get what you think is right, but please try for the above. In the vein of being honest and pissing everyone that i know off, Im just worried that you stalling will prevent you finding a treatable issue that can be dealt with and get you on your way (or finding out that nothing at all is wrong)


----------



## SMFirst

Write stuff down as you think about it Dazed - it might help calm you, and will also be helpful during the appt.

Don't worry - it will go well and have a good outcome for upcoming cycles too!


----------



## Dazed

Nato - Your not pissing me off. Don't worry.


----------



## hoping:)

I haven't had time to properly catch up but...

Megg- I'm rooting for you and Ixxy 2.0!!! I can't wait to hear about the transfer tomorrow:thumbup:

Dazed & Round- good luck at your upcoming appts. It may seem daunting right now but at least you are both taking charge!

S&M- glad you got hubby to take charge with your laid back approach

Nato- sorry you are going through all the drama with your boss, sister and friend. Who cares what your sister thinks?! Its your baby and you can't help but be excited and want to spread the joyfull news when you find out the sex. As for your friend, it seems like she has taken complete offense and is making it all about her now. I hope you work it out:hugs: I'm like you and hate confrontation. 

vGibs:hugs: your doctor sounds like a nightmare! I can't believe she said those things to you... I would put in a complaint.

AFM- I havent been on BNB for a few days because on Thursday I received a call from my sister that my father was in intensive care because of a seizure. He had not been awake in almost 2 days so I abruptly left work and we started the 6 hour drive to New Mexico. About an hour and a half into our drive we realized one of our tires was on the verge of blowing so we were stranded in a small town for 2 hours until my in-laws could reach us and trade us cars. We finally got to my dad at about midnight. It was so awful to see him like that but luckily we arrived when he was able to stir and come in and out of consciousness. The nurse filled us in and it turns out my dad had a four minute seizure (he has never had one before) and when he came out of it I guess he freaked out and it took 4 guys to hold him down. They had to restrain and sedate him. He was having a difficult time coming out of it and was not coherent. He was also in intense pain because of the seizure and having to be restrained. We stayed with him the 1st night so my mom could go home and get some rest and a change of clothes. By Saturday he was able to speak in small sentences and was aware of what happened to they moved him out of ICU and since then he has been making great progress. Today is his birthday and he is able to converse better and is even up and walking so we are hoping they will release him this afternoon. 

On a side noteI have been experiencing frequent MS but Sunday really took it out of me. I thought I had the stomach flu because I could not keep anything down and my stomach was cramped up in knots form throwing up so much. I also had horrible lower back pain and butt pain which happens from time to time. The butt pain feels like I did way too many squats has anyone else had this? So needless to say the past few days have not been so pleasant. 

We did get our fetal Doppler and tried it out on Sunday and Monday. Im pretty sure I picked up the heart beat but kept losing it so I think it might still be too early. 

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> Nato - Your not pissing me off.

Must try harder. 

Hi hoping, im so sorry about your dad, how traumatic for you and your family. You poor thing. Sounds like he's starting to make a recovery, what a total relief, i hope that the prognosis is good and that he makes some good progress. A family friend of ours had seizures and it was a case of managing his seizure as it happened as he would get quite aggressive, i think its very common for someones behaviour to be difficult when they are experiencing a seizure, although i dont know much about it. 

im sorry your bum hurts. I have never done a squat in my life so wouldnt know how that feels. apart from when i did pretend squats once on the derail thread.


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Nato. All of his tests have come back normal and they cannot find a cause for the seizure:shrug: The nurse said this happens sometimes and it is a one time occurance. He has never had a seizure befor and I am hoping he never does again. 

pretend squats:haha: I'm not sure what my sore bum is about... maybe my uterus is on a nerve:shrug: My dh gets a kick out of it because every few days I have to have him give me a deep bum massage:dohh:


----------



## vickyd

Speaking of squats i just got back from joining a new gym! I decided to not go back to my previous gym as they really push you and im not in that frame of mind just yet. Today is also day 1 of my diet plan and im pleased to announce i havent strayed at all!

Hoping so sorry to hear about your dad...Hope they get to the bottom of it and prevent it re-occuring.

Dazed all the best in your up coming appointments!

Nato, we all have to burn some bridges at least once in our lives. I know how hard it is to have friends with alot of issues, mine are like that as am I!!! The only difference is that i started to work on mine while in Uni by getting therapy whereas most of my friends are just now sorting themselves out at the tender age of 35.


----------



## NatoPMT

if this has been discussed before, somehow i missed it. A woman at work mentioned to me yesterday that she was a member of fertility friends, and asked if i was taking DHEA to help me conceive (doesnt know im pregnant yet). I dont think i have ever heard of it, but might be something worth looking into for the ttcers:

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/07/100701145535.htm

Vic, me too, i am riddled with issues. And in general, i actually prefer messed up people. Much more fun. I dont really want to burn bridges with my best friend, i have lost a lot of friends and i never thought we would end up here as well. I have a foot to put down a bit, but for all i know, she might have a whole pile of stuff she resents me for. 

im boring myself with this. someone tell me to shut up and let me quietly resent them for it. That outta do it. 

hoping, that sounds very positive - lets hope very hard that its just a weirdy episode that will never ever be repeated


----------



## NatoPMT

my friend got her amh results back today, and hers were 1.9, which is really not good - so have been reading threads on low amh and am coming across this DHEA very frequently. It seems that it works well for older women and for premature ovarian failure / perimenopause and low amh but can cause problems if you have high testosterone

i am so storing this information for future use. 

https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html


----------



## SMFirst

Interesting info on the DHEA but it seems like something a little more intense than just taking B-vitamins or soy or green tea for TTC use..

Here's a quote from an article I just read:

"It's also important to note that Gleicher thinks that DHEA can only boost egg production when used in combination with prescribed fertility drugs. "In a natural [menstrual] cycle, it doesn't matter how manyeggs she produces. In the end her body will release usually only one," he explains. "When you are on fertility drugs we make the body release more eggs. And so in order to get the full benefit of [DHEA], it is very likely that it will have to be taken in combination with fertility drugs so that the woman does release more than just one egg."

For this reason, he does not advocate women buying and taking DHEA on their own. He does say that older women who are in fertility treatment might want to consider it (that's why he announced Harben's case to the public before having it accepted by a peer-reviewed journal), but that they should only do so with the consent and oversight of a doctor."

That's from this site: https://www.sciencentral.com/articles/view.php3?article_id=218392379


----------



## Dazed

Grrrrr.... Had a long post going and now I have to re-do it.


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping - scary about your dad- hope he's ok..

Vicky - that's great you joined a gym! good luck with the diet plan too


----------



## NatoPMT

defo more intense, i think there's lots of side effects too, its a steroid. The fact you need to know your androgen level before taking suggests you need medical monitoring, but from what im reading, some drs say 'go for it' almost flippantly, and others refuse to prescribe / support if you buy yourself. The studies are really interesting though, although what im reading doesnt just apply to IVF, it also seems to apply to natural bfps too - there will be some confliction in advice - always bloody well is


----------



## NatoPMT

i was just about to go to bed, but dazy has dangled lost carrot posts in front of my nose. 

i'll go and wash my face, compromise.


----------



## Dazed

OK, so went to the doc and didn't have to ask any questions. He asked about my history and was impressed when I showed him my AF chart. He wasn't too concerned at first until I told him that when I did OPK's I never got a positive and he immediately raised an eyebrow. He asked me were I was in my cycle and I told him "CD24", he thought that was great that I used CD. He told me what he wanted to do and when I told him I thought I was 7 days into my LP he was floored and immediately ordered a progesterone test. He looked at me asked me why I was there if I was so knowledgeable about the blood work and if I was some sort of Gyn (I told him for his knowledge and drugs :haha:)and then laughed when I told him I was an accountant for a division in the school. He also ordered cd3 blood work (excluding the prolactin), an ultrasound (May 24th) and a followup (May31st). He is thinking 3 rounds of clomid based on the blood tests. I guess if the blood tests come back normal we are going to do a HSG (dye test). He doesn't see doing a SA right now. He also told me he was very impressed with you girls (I told him about my support group)!

I guess I must have been over exaggerating him bedside manner from when I had the mc, because he was great. Very concerned that I haven't gotten preggo since the mc.


----------



## NatoPMT

wow wow wow Dazy, thats BRILLIANT!!!

he sounds like a total star, he mustve had an alien brain abduction the last time. 

how do you feel after talking to him? was some of the anxiety seeing him after the last time was a bad experience? 

im SO glad it went well - well done you!!

and defo gold star for being such a knowledgeable scholar on the subject :amartass:

so.... blood tests, clomid, bfp. thats the schedule. 

lets do the lindt bunny dance :bunny:


----------



## SMFirst

*Dazed* - So happy you had a good doctor's appt!! Sound like you are on the right track for sure :) I think we underestimate our own intelligence with all we know about this stuff! That's why it's good to come in with a list of questions and concerns because it might even be something the doctor wouldn't think of!

Excited for you!!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. Part of my anxiety may have been due to his past demeanor and that whatever is wrong with me is not fixable. My anxiety definitely showed in my blood pressure.

After talking to him, I think I am in good hands. Once I get my answers I can let my sister know so she can talk to her doc to get the ball rolling (she is too chicken shite to do it herself). She has been trying for just as long as I have and still hasn't conceived.

:yipee::happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed- your appt sounds like it went awesome:thumbup: I'm so glad you and your FS were able to get the ball rolling. I wish you the best of luck on clomid!!!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> my friend got her amh results back today, and hers were 1.9, which is really not good - so have been reading threads on low amh and am coming across this DHEA very frequently. It seems that it works well for older women and for premature ovarian failure / perimenopause and low amh but can cause problems if you have high testosterone
> 
> i am so storing this information for future use.
> 
> https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

There is a BnBer who goes by 'Leilani' who is basically the authority on DHEA. She was using it under the eye of her FS during her last IVF cycle to try and avoid having to go down the path of donor eggs. I'm sure she'd be happy to provide you more information, if you like. She works in education (IIRC), so she's always happy to help and educate! :)



Dazed said:


> OK, so went to the doc and didn't have to ask any questions. He asked about my history and was impressed when I showed him my AF chart. He wasn't too concerned at first until I told him that when I did OPK's I never got a positive and he immediately raised an eyebrow. He asked me were I was in my cycle and I told him "CD24", he thought that was great that I used CD. He told me what he wanted to do and when I told him I thought I was 7 days into my LP he was floored and immediately ordered a progesterone test. He looked at me asked me why I was there if I was so knowledgeable about the blood work and if I was some sort of Gyn (I told him for his knowledge and drugs :haha:)and then laughed when I told him I was an accountant for a division in the school. He also ordered cd3 blood work (excluding the prolactin), an ultrasound (May 24th) and a followup (May31st). He is thinking 3 rounds of clomid based on the blood tests. I guess if the blood tests come back normal we are going to do a HSG (dye test). He doesn't see doing a SA right now. He also told me he was very impressed with you girls (I told him about my support group)!
> 
> I guess I must have been over exaggerating him bedside manner from when I had the mc, because he was great. Very concerned that I haven't gotten preggo since the mc.

That's fantastic! Best result I've heard from a gyne appointment in a while! YAY!


AFM... I haven't quite read everything on here properly. Too tired at the moment. :sleep: I don't get daily updates on my embie. I have to assume that no news is good news. I'm just hoping that there's no call in the morning saying that it stopped growing or something. If I can just get to 10:30am, I'll be in with a decent chance! Nerve wracking! But, I'm holding on!


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls, I've been away for a while...Alex and I had a lovely weekend away in Canada and then yesterday I was super ill with MS (not puking....just too sick to focus and function very well with any aspect of life). I'm back if you missed me! :haha:

Oh, Hoping, I'm so sorry about your dad! :hugs: I'm so glad they think it's a one off and that he's recovering. That must have been so scary...and with the car trouble!! Sorry the MS is kicking your butt...have you tried traking B6? I heard that's good...or can you get a prescription for some anti nausea meds from your OB or wear some motion sickness bands? :hugs:

Nato, I'm so sorry you're having issues with your boss, your best friend, and your sister (and other friend?). :hugs: I saw that your friend deleted you off of Facebook but I seem to have missed what the argument was about and couldn't find it when I looked back? I'm sorry that happened and she didn't respond maturely! Also sorry your boss shared your news....I had that happen today, actually. The secretary as the school somehow knows I'm pregnant, and I had to tell the principal yesterday so it must have been her. It's really not their freaking place to tell anyone!!!!

Megg, yay for one embie fertilized and growing! Sending good vibes for tomorrow morning. :hugs:

Virginia, sorry you are having such a rough time. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Dazed!!!! Well done at your appointment!!!! :happydance: I'm really happy things went well....all of that worry and you wowed the doc! :thumbup: I'm really proud of you for passing this milestone....hope it helps your sis do the same. :)

:hugs: everyone else!!! I missed you this weekend.


----------



## Dazed

The one funny thing about my appt... Doc didn't know what TTC meant. 
When I showed him my AF chart, I marked what cycles were NTNP, when I had my BFP, when my ultrasound was clear, and the cycles we have been TTC. He looks at it and goes "Whats this TTC. What does it mean?". REALLY?!:huh::wacko::haha:


----------



## Round2

Hoping, I'm really sorry to hear about your Dad. That is so scary. Hope you're feeling better now.

Dazed!!! Wow! What an appointment, you must feel so relieved. It really sounds like you are in good hands. I hope my appointment goes that well too....but I"m not expecting it to.

Allie, I read about your Canada trip to Tim Horton's in your journal. Too funny! I always forget that you guys don't have them down there. Sorry you're feeling ill, but it's such a good sign!!

Megg 13.5 hours till you bring your embie home. You'll be PUPO this time tomorrow!! Hope you've got a relaxing couple of days planned.

Just about to take my first dose of soy. I'm so worried, I really hope this stuff doesn't screw me up!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I loved Soy! I miss it!

I don't intend to leave my bed anymore than necessary for 3 days! Well... Except to have coffee with a BnBer who is doing ICSI at my clinic next month! I'll make an exception for that!


----------



## Allie84

Round, good luck with the soy! What dose are you taking? I took it for two cycles and it did bring my ov forward, and I didn't have any side effects except feeling hot at night in the days following. 

Mmm, I loved Tim Horton's. :) The sad thing was, nothing sounded good to me over the weekend so I just ate a few bites of everything. I wish we had it here in the US!

LOL @ your doc Dazed! Not knowing TTC....

edit- Megg, definitely relax the next few days! Yay for being PUPO tomorrow. :) :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

good luck today Megg (will look up leilani later - thanks)

I await soy updates with baited breath

Allie, will update later gotta go and get me steroids from the chemist


----------



## Round2

Megg!! Our embie is coming home!! So excited....good luck today. I'll be thinking about you.

I started the soy last night, only 50mg (I know, ridiculously low), but I'm a chicken! My ovaries haven't fallen out yet, so I'm happy!!

I woke up with such PMA today, then I dropped DD off at daycare and found out that my daycare provide wasn't sick yesterday, she was having a miscarriage. It was an unplanned pregnancy, she already has 3 kids and she was only 6 weeks along, but she was devestated. She knew about my previously losses so confided in me. She kept saying how she couldn't believe how upset she was. It just goes to show it doesn't matter, planned or unplanned, 6 weeks or 16 weeks, kids or no kids, your heart breaks the same way. I feel so sad for her today. But I'm glad that I can be there for her and know what to say or what _not _to say.


----------



## Megg33k

I doubt 50mg will do anything, sweetie. You need 100mg to mimic a 50mg dose of Clomid.

I'm going in about an hour to hopefully get knocked up! YAY!


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Megg! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Megg33k said:


> I doubt 50mg will do anything, sweetie. You need 100mg to mimic a 50mg dose of Clomid.

Ya, that's what I read too. I might up my dose the last few days. I'm just afraid of messing up my cycles, they're pretty good right now. I figured I'd rather take too little then too much. We'll see. I'm a chicken.


----------



## vickyd

Just checking in on meggles! Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for all the well wishes! My dad is doing better and got to go home yesterday:thumbup:

Allie- I'm so happy you enjoyed your mini vacay besides not finding anything appetizing. I'm the same way right now and it sucks!

Round- that is so sad about your day care provider. I'm glad she was able to confide in you... it always helps when you have someone to talk to that understands. Good luck with the soy:thumbup:

Megg- just checking in... FX this is your forever baby:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Good luck today, Megg!!! :hugs:

Round, I would definitely up your dosage...I don't know, but it seems a small amount might be more likely to mess your body up by just confusing it, but if you take the normal dose, it's the amount that is needed to trick your body into the estrogen thing that Clomid does...if that makes sense. I have no idea, though. I think I took 120 mg and it brought ov forward. 

Sad news about your daycare provider. :( So glad you are able to be there for her!

Hoping, excellent news about your dad!! :hugs:

AFM, I put in my two week notice at work and I start my new job officially in two weeks! I'm so nervous yet excited. :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

Round - I'll bet you'd be the best support for your day care provider in her struggles, that's nice she knew to confide in you. Sad for her though..

Megg - GOOD LUCK!!

Allie - where in Canada did you go? excting to be moving to a new job..

hoping - that's great your Dad got to go home - much better than a hospital


AFM- I guess this is the start of my fertile time so we are actually trying this cycle but not getting hopes too high..


----------



## Dazed

Yay for back to trying SM. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Allie84

Just enjoy loads of :sex: and try not to think about TTC too much! Good luck. 

SM, we were in Winnipeg over the weekend...we live about 4 hours from there and love going there for a weekend away now and then. :)


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - Thanks for supporting our poor little Winnipeg ;) - it gets neglected because it's not a big city, and it's either freezing cold or full of mosquitoes there! So I guess this time of year might be the best time to go.. I've never been (just passed through on a Greyhound once) but I'd like to visit one time..

(it's 1400 miles or 26hours drive from where we live!)


----------



## vickyd

A city thats freezing and full of mosquitoes sounds like a great vacation spot !!!!!!


----------



## Dazed

I bet that city has nothing on my backyard in regards to mosquitoes!


----------



## LucyJ

Dazed so glad your appointment went well :happydance:

Hoping good to hear your dad is doing better must of been so scary for you hope it never happens again :hugs:

Round Im so sorry to hear that but glad that she could confide in you.

Allie sorry your feeling rough I found citrus helped I used to sip at real lemonade when I was nausous also crisps ,not healthy but it worked, helped ease it alot.

Nato hope things work out with your friend maybe she just needs time to think about things then she'll be ready to talk.

Megg sweetie thinking of you :hugs:

SM lots of :sex: for you

Vgibbs I am so sorry to hear about the way your dr treated you I think thats disgusting definitely worth putting in a formal complaint. Could you see another dr?

AFM: well Im doing ok had a wobble last night/today as I had a horrid dream about our scan on friday it was bad news and really scared me I know it was only a dream and means nothing but still unnerving, steve had to wake me as I was screaming. I really thought that after everything going so well I would get to this scan and be calmer but apparently not. Just want friday to be hear now the only thing I can say is thank god for having the dopplar it has reassured me. Just wish my default setting wasnt fear.


----------



## vickyd

Luce i feel ya girl, i was always terrified before a scan and usually cried myself to sleep. Try and be calm and im sure everything will be ok.


----------



## VGibs

Thanks everybody....

The thing is...my area of Ontario is in a severe doctor shortage. Has been for the past 5 years. Not a single doctor in town has taken any new patients in over 7 years besides the babies born of patients. Even if you adopt a baby it can not be covered by your physician. Also, three of the local doctors in town have passed away in the past year so it leaves us even more stressed, doctor-wise. I looked into filing a formal complaint but it means a very long process and going before a hearing committee to have the issue addressed, which happens in Toronto. Its not an easy thing to do and I have to prove GROSS negligence in order to even be seen. 

So....balls to that :(


----------



## VGibs

SMFirst said:


> Allie - Thanks for supporting our poor little Winnipeg ;) - it gets neglected because it's not a big city, and it's either freezing cold or full of mosquitoes there! So I guess this time of year might be the best time to go.. I've never been (just passed through on a Greyhound once) but I'd like to visit one time..
> 
> (it's 1400 miles or 26hours drive from where we live!)

You must be near my neck of the woods if Winnie is that far away! Or on the western side!


----------



## Megg33k

Back! One 8-cell, Grade 2 embie on board! PUPO!!! I'll post pictures of it in my journal! :)


----------



## vickyd

Yay Megg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Round2

Yayyyyy Megg! Grow baby grow! Off to google what an 8 cell grade 2 embie is......

Vgibs, I'm sorry that's an awful situation.

Lucy, I know how nervous you are, but try to think positive. You get to see your child in a few days. How exciting is that?

Oh and it's not just Winnipeg that is cold and full of mosquitos. It's there entire country!! Am I selling you all on Canada? Remember free IVF and Tim Horton's!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vicky

Yay megg lots of rest for you.


----------



## yogi77

Yay Megg!!!!

Lucy sorry about your dream, hang in there, everything will be PERFECT on Friday. Can't wait to see the pics!

Wait Round, way over in my part of Canada it isn't so cold and we don't have many mosquitoes or bugs :) Just saying...LOL


----------



## SMFirst

Vgibs - that sucks you are forced to stay with that doctor.. and that's really unfortunate for adopted children!

Like Yogi, I'm on the West (Wet) coast - we don't get too cold here, and bugs are managable..

Lucy - Sorry you are scared but things will go fine!

WOOHOO Megg! Keep the good times rolling..


----------



## Round2

SMFirst said:


> Like Yogi, I'm on the West (Wet) coast - we don't get too cold here, and bugs are managable..

Ha, ha, I guess it's just me. I've lived all over Ontario and in the Yukon for a few months and it's always been cold and buggy. I guess they just follow me around!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- WOOHOO!!! I'm so excited for you:D FX

Lucy:hugs: I'm sure everything will be great on Friday:thumbup: I can't wait to see pics!

vGibs- that whole situation sounds unfortunate. I had no idea there was a shortage or doctors up in your area. Sounds like a difficult process to even bother with a complaint. That really sucks:hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Wow... Its pretty quite in here today. How is everyone doing?

I had my ultrasound today

Spoiler
Baby is still doing great and even measured ahead at 10w5d!!! We got to see him/her dancing:cloud9: The down side is I have lost about 3-4 lbs because of MS but now I have a prescription that will hopefully take care of that:thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Yay for an awsome scan Hoping! :happydance:


----------



## pregoinnorge

awesome news hoping! :) :) :)


----------



## Round2

Great new Hoping! You're almost out the first tri....congrats!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Amber! That's great news! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Great news woo hoo so happy for you its lovely when you see them moving.


----------



## yogi77

Great news Hoping, congrats!!!

I posted this in my journal as well, but thought I'd ask you ladies too:

...so at my visit with my doctor last night at our group prenatal meeting, she went over my ultrasound results and said everything looked good and no abnormalities which is great. She did say that they weren't able to get a good picture of the heart so she is sending me back for another ultrasound within the next couple of weeks to see if they can get a better picture. 

She said if the baby was active during the scan it can be difficult to get all the shots they need. The baby was indeed very active during the ultrasound, but of course I still can't help be worried sick that something is wrong, even though she told me that they just want to get a good picture. UUUGGGGHHH I hate this, why can't I just relax...I think it is fairly common to have to go back for a follow-up scan if they weren't able to get all the pictures they needed but my mind just jumps to the negative straight away...

Anyone heard of going back for a second scan if they couldn't get all the shots in the first one?


----------



## Round2

Yogi, I've never had that happen to me. But it really does not sound like anything to worry about. It sounds like the u/s tech just got crappy pictures and they want to do them again. It means you get to see your little baby again!! I know it's hard to relax, but if something was wrong I'm sure your doctor would tell you.


----------



## hoping:)

Yogi- I don't think there is cause for concern especially since the doc said there were no abnormalities. I have definitely heard of follow up ultrasounds because they need better pictures. I'm with Round and would look at it as you get to see your LO again:thumbup:

Thanks girls! It was pretty amazing:D DH was able to get a video of our little one moving and now I can't stop watching it!


----------



## Allie84

Awww Hoping that is fantastic news!!! :happydance: How cool LO was moving around for you! I'm really, really happy for you. Glad you got some pills for the MS. (Btw,do you puke a lot? Mine has been getting really bad the past few days, but I have not thrown up yet....I'm just constantly feeling really sick)

Yogi, I would not worry at all! I know what you mean though, whenever something seems out of the ordinary it's easy to worry, but in this case, they are just following protocol....if the photos weren't of good enough quality, it would be neglegent to just let it be. It's good your hospital is up on these things!

Lucy, good luck for tomorrow! :hugs: I can't wait to hear your report. You're staying team yellow, aren't you? Oh, I would be so tempted to ask if I were you!! 

Virginia, I'm really sorry about the Dr. situation.

Congrats on being PUPO, Megg! I hope you are simply P really, really soon. :hugs:

Hehe, I like Winnipeg even with it's weather and mosquitos...it's no different than Fargo's weather, but at least Winnipeg has people! 

Actually Fargo just won the Weather Channel's city for toughest weather. Congrats to us? We have a Winter Storm Watch for tomorrow...it's going to snow!!!


----------



## vickyd

Hoping Congrats on the great scan!!!! Ditto Yogi! Regarding the repeat scan, ive read about it loads here on the forum. In my case they couldnt get a good look at the spine as she was nestled in one position and wouldnt budge. Now i was paying 400 eurs for this scan so they asked me to go to the clinic cafe and have a hot chocolate and some cake. They called me back in 15 mintes and they did the scan again. If i wasnt paying they would have booked another appoitment a couple weeks later probably. Dont worry, if there was something wrong with the heart they would have seen it by now.


----------



## yogi77

Thanks girls, you've made me feel better...I agree that if something was wrong they wouldn't have waited until my routine monthly appointment to bring it up...it's just the first instinct to think something is wrong, I wish everything was just simple!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- OMG. Yes, I'm sick almost everyday. I sometimes go a few days without puking but still have the nausea. A lot of the time I puke multiple times a day so I am very thankful they decided to give me some pills. The sickness isn't constant but sporatic through out the day so that is good. My mom was horribly sick with both my sister and I up until 4 mos... I hope that isn't me. 

I don't think I've said it... CONGRATS on the new job!!! It is going to be wonderful being able to work from home. I'm jealous! How are you and baby doing? 

Yogi- Glad your mind is at ease. You are more than half way there:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

April - I know its not that rare for someone to have to go back because the baby was too active to get the pictures they want. It doesn't mean there's a problem. It means your baby is a wiggle worm! I think you should just be happy that you get to see baby again so soon! :winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

Awwww morning sickness is the one thing I don't miss about being pregnant....I piled every day from 4 weeks until 27 weeks...even with the diclectin...then it came back when I was 32 weeks. I lost weight and during my whole pregnancy I only gained 2 pounds.


----------



## VGibs

Yogi - I had to go back 4 times with Meme because she was always facing the wrong way and they couldn't get a good picture of the 4th chamber of her heart. The lady was so frustrated the last time I went that she made me get on all fours like a dog and did the ultrAsound that way so that she could get a good pic. It's really not a big deal


----------



## VGibs

I meant puked not piled....damn you autocorrect


----------



## yogi77

VGibs said:


> Yogi - I had to go back 4 times with Meme because she was always facing the wrong way and they couldn't get a good picture of the 4th chamber of her heart. The lady was so frustrated the last time I went that she made me get on all fours like a dog and did the ultrAsound that way so that she could get a good pic. It's really not a big deal

Oh sure, now I'm just picturing myself on all fours on the ultrasound table for my next scan...LOL :rofl:


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Well the week before I injured my back so badly that I actually wet my pants...and they couldnt use Xray to see what was wrong so they used ultrasound and it was the same technician....after her seeing me crying and vomiting in pain with pee'd pants....on all fours wasn't to bad LOL


----------



## bbhopes

Looks like I finally get to join you all on here, going for consults and testing in the next few weeks. I've been a lurker here for years.


----------



## Dazed

Hi BB - You didn't have to wait, you could have joined us sooner!


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Looks like I finally get to join you all on here, going for consults and testing in the next few weeks. I've been a lurker here for years.

Yay! Glad you finally came forward! You'd have been welcomed with open arms even if you had come out sooner though... I promise! Yay for moving forward with consults and testing though!


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome bbhopes!

vGibs- interesting ultrasound appt to say the least! 

Happy Friday!!! What do you girls have planned for the weekend?

I have a ton of cleaning to catch up on since I have been a major slacker the past few weeks... poor DH. Tomorrow we are going to an Easter theatrical event. It is Jesus Cirque Du Soleil style so it should be pretty interesting. Sunday we are getting together with some friends (one just had her little girl in Feb) for a game night:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Hi Guys:flower:

I'm just popping in to say hello , i have been lurking but been taking a step back from ttc just now i started af few days ago:cry: so im not lucky again 
I have my lap and dye 1-2 days before ov so i dont know if i can try this month i dont know if i will have any pain. So im flinging myself into wedding stuff and my maid of honor is coming down in 2 weeks for the long weekend :D 

Hope your all well :flower::flower: xxx


----------



## Allie84

Has anyone heard from Lucy? Her scan was today and I was hoping to see some news from her.

Hoping, I have some major cleaning to do too but I doubt I'll get to it this weekend. I'm just too tired. Enjoy the show tomorrow and don't clean too much....get DH to do it! ;)

Hi Jenny, sorry the :witch: got you. Glad you have wedding planning to focus on!!!


----------



## LucyJ

:h: allie and everyone

Im ok been a hetic day full up date in my journal but basically scan went really well baby is doing great but I managed to eletrocute myself tonight so have spent about four hours in a&e being checked out and then went to the labour ward so the midwife could check baby was alright, we are both doing well.

Have another scan and bloods in 8 weeks as my bmi is on the low side they want to do a growth scan at 28 weeks. Have to have bloods done to check my iron and b12 levels because of my anemia they were only just in the normal range last time.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

So quiet in here lately!!
Nothing very intersesting to say, im waiting for Heros bottle to heat up..shes going through a growth spurt so it seems thats all ive been doing lately lol!
Hope everone has a good Sunday!


----------



## Allie84

Awww, yay for Hero having a growth spurt. :)

Yes, it has been very quiet in here. Too quiet.....

I'm currently laying on the couch unable to sleep. I was laying in bed for an hour but couldn't fall asleep so got up...I just can't get comfortable. I can feel my heartbeat which happens sometimes but it's keeping me awake for some reason.

How have you been, Vicky?


----------



## Megg33k

I spend too much time being a wreck to post on many threads. Going to see Elton John in about 19 hours though. That's something! 4dp3dt or 7dpo now that its midnight. I go back and forth between thinking things are good and knowing its all failed about a million times a day. I was super hopeful earlier, and now I'm sure its over. Good times. I'm sure I'll change my mind again soon.


----------



## Sparkly

Have a fantastic time seeing Elton John Megg...I'm so jealous, I love him! We'll keep the PMA for you sweetie :hugs:

Good to hear that Hero is doing well Vic

Sorry you can't sleep Allie...hope you're having a kip now

You need to come and stay with me for a few weeks Lucy....I'd soon fatten you up a bit :flower:

I may not post much, but I do keep my beady little eye on you all....plurker out!!! x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Megg....I am so hoping that this little one sets up camp in there and protests I shall not be moved for 9 months! Go Embie!!!!!!! Enjoy Elton!!! Love Elton!

Hey Allie, it has taken me over a week to get back to normal! Neighbours here are a nightmare!

:hi: Lucy! I am feeling much better thank you! x

Round I STILL havent heard from social worker. The last update was that it had been passed to legal, which the solicitor said is a good thing. But the thing is that this is only the viability. We have 3 months of assessments if we get through this and they dont do reference checks etc until then. I am feeling much better, for a few days after the bump on my head I thought I was gonna have to go back to hospital but ti settled. x

I am glad you are back with us and with lots of PMA hun! It can be so tough on this journey even with all this support. I hope your appt goes well. We look forward to hearing all about it. Yay for soy, and sensible decision.

LOL at Lucy... PMA... PMS ah who cares LOL! 

Fair play on the accidental reverse pschology SMFirst!!! That could be a good thing! 

LOL Nato! I got the Soy yesterday hunni! Thank you very much!! xx I'm sorry roid rage has got you and so many people are getting under your skin!!! :hugs:

I have also done the email confrontation with a friend, and it does work! Somehow makes it a little easier. She is one of my best friends and it was really hard on me at that time. Thankfully we are back strong as ever now. SM I went on a holiday with a group of friends that was like that too. It is best to face it head on. I know its not nice, but you are right it needs to be handled. But when your ready hun!

VGibs my jaw has been open for most of what I read then! I ABSOLUTELY can NOT believe that was the attitude. I would have stuck my foot up her ass for sure. Cheeky cow! I hope you report it, it should be reported!!!! Arrrghhhh so angry for you right now chickedy!

:hugs: Hoping. I hope that your Dad will be ok!!!!

Yay for the poss HB on the Doppler though hunni! I'm so glad the scan went well!! :dance:

Dazed I am so happy that your specialist reacted like that towards your knowledge and charting! And wonderful he is so on the case. My FS told me I was weird for charting and didnt like that I was getting support from forums! You are so very lucky.


Round I hope things go well with the Soy for this cycle!

Yay for the new job Allie :dance:

Lucy darling I'm sorry you are having bad dreams. It is likely just a way for your body and mind to deal with your fears. I wouldnt look at it as any more than that. Things will be fine.

Yogi I wouldnt worry, I have heard that sometimes they cant get a good picture. Look at it this way, you saw movement and it means you get that beautiful experience again but with pics to take home too!

VGibs I did wonder about the piled comment LOL! And only gaining 2 punds...wow! But as long as you are healthy!! And LOL at the on all 4's scan!!!

Nice to meet you BB!!!

Sorry it wasnt your month Jenn! It will be soon sweety!!! :hugs:

OMG Lucy!!! Electrocuting yourself!!! I'm so glad you are both ok! No more more fingers in plug sockets please ;-) LOL!

Yay for Hero getting bigger and stronger!


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry for long post! I had to catch up though. Hate missing things!

Right, as for me! I went for my scan. Got there nice and early and timed it perfect for the fluids and needing to be desperate etc. So I walk in and sit down. My appointment wasnt for 35 mins and the women called me in cause the previous 2 ladies did not have full bladders. And I was like, you have no chance love. My appointment is 10 too, I'll be ready then LOL. So 3 of us sat there necking water and I went in first, 3 mins before my actual appt time! How accurate was I LOL! 

I am pleased to say I do not have a hostile uterus!!! Everything was perfect. I was CD15 and she could only see one follie measuring 2cm. Not that means I ov either EARLY!!! Meaning to early in my opinion, or I am ovulating a lot later than I think!!! The U/S never said ought, this is just my presumption. But I am figuring that maybe it has something to do with me not producing enough eggs.... so that I get a good mature one??? Clomid would help with that right?? I should be back with my bitch face specialist soon I hope. I will chase next week. But I believe clomid is my next step.

I am so pleased that my scan went well. Even though I was certain it would be fine. I just hope that this will mean things moving along now. I am going to be strong with my bitch face FS cause last time she walked all over me and made me feel like crap!


----------



## NatoPMT

will catch up when i get home, but i am going for my nuchal fold scan now. Too scared to talk. 

x


----------



## Allie84

I'm so happy you had a good scan, CJ! :hugs: I really hope you get Clomid. I wish she would have expained the follicles to you better....hmmm, so you think you already ovulated or haven't yet? Do you have any way of knowing (OPKS,etc)? 

Good luck, Nato! :hugs:

How was Elton John, Megg? I bet you're fast asleep!

I've been up since 5 something, can't sleep these days it seems, urghh!


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Nato! :hugs: I'm sure you will do fine.


----------



## CJSG1977

Allie she said that she thought I might have already ov'd. Which makes no sense to me as it would have meant I ov'd maybe CD13 or 14.... and my LP would be 16 or 17 days! I had some twinges yesterday and BD last night and it was a little uncomfortable around ovaries which usually means ov for me. So I am puzzled. I havent used OPK's since last year, but I think I will next cycle to give me an idea. I BD CD10, CD16 and today CD17... so either I missed it :-( Or I am about to ov and I am ok! Maybe when I go to my FS she will tell me more about the follies?? I dont know.

I crashed out half seven last night, woke midnight and went back to bed at 5am! Very weird!

Good Luck Nato hunni! xx


----------



## Round2

Good luck Nato!! Cant' wait to see more Ninja baby videos!

CJ, glad to hear that you have friendly uterus....strange about your cycles though. If you haven't ovulated, you would think your follicles will be longer?? Can't believe you're still waiting to hear from social services, you must feel so anxious!

Congrats Lucy...glad to hear that you and baby are doing great.

Allie, I have troubles sleeping when I'm pg too. It sucks, but it's a good symptom!

Megg, how was the concert? When will you start POASing?

AFM, FS appointment today. I'm feeling a little nervous about it, but I'm excited to get the ball rolling. I hope she agrees to gives me some fertility drugs. DH and I had a long talk about this crap this weekend, and he's even agreed to look into IUI. I hate hearing that he feels so desperate too. Usually he's the one telling me to relax, but I guess we're just at that point.


----------



## Dazed

I was the same way round when my DH told me that we was frustrated. The good thing about it though it that it lets you know that they are on the same page!


----------



## Dazed

:hi: HI SUGAR! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Heya girls... Sorry I didn't check in last night. Concert was great. I'll have a full report and pics in my journal later today. 

I start POAS'ing on Wednesday. Betas in 1 week!

Sending luck and love to those with appointments/scans/etc! Hoping to come back to great news in a bit!


----------



## NatoPMT

didnt do so good. My downs risk is 1 in 14, my bloods were terrible - 1 in 4. Just gonna do some googling and try and get my head together, bit of a mess

have been keeping my eye on the pupo situ megg!


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> didnt do so good. My downs risk is 1 in 14, my bloods were terrible - 1 in 4. Just gonna do some googling and try and get my head together, bit of a mess
> 
> have been keeping my eye on the pupo situ megg!

Oh, sweetie! :hugs: I know there's lots of other things they can look at to get a better idea of "true" risk. I had a friend who got 1 in 10 on bloods, but a detailed scan took her to like... 1 in 200 and a detailed scan of the heart will put her at 1 in 400 if it all okay. I've learned a good bit about it lately... and I know she knows a lot about it now. I'm sure she'd be willing to talk to you (PM or whatever) if you like. She's had WEEKS to research!


----------



## Round2

Oh Nato, I'm so sorry. I have no idea what all those numbers mean. I hope you can find out some more info soon. 

Big hugs!!


----------



## NatoPMT

my age related risk is 1 in 200, which affects the way they work out the final risks. My scan was good, with nasal bone present, normal tricuspid flow and the Ductus Venous (vein into liver, i think) being positive. The nuchal translucency was 1.79mm which is fine - my total scan risk was 1:2330 which is really good 

The problem is with my bloods. My PAPP-a hormone is 0.4861 MoM and my hcg is 3.6790 MoM which gives me a Downs risk of 1:4 

They statistically combined my scan and blood risks to give a overall combined risk of 1:14...which is a very high risk, even though its only in reality a risk of 7% (if i worked that out right) 

The PAPP-a means if the baby is healthy, i am still a high risk pregnancy. My risk of placenta abruption, still birth and low weight is high and i will need extra scans and monitoring. Thank fuck i have been taking the clexane, i have been reading that blood thinners are necessary for low PAPP-a. This hormone doesnt seem to be as low as some sites put it into risk, but my hcg is way too high. 

It seems that the scan only diagnoses a maximum of 82% of downs babies, so i could be one of those that isnt diagnosable from the scan...they are really pushing me for CVS 

the only diagnostic they offered was CVS, with a 1-100 chance of mc. I have read about a blood test to check DNA which isnt widely available yet, so am gonna check into that now. 

they didnt offer more detailed scans. There is a fetal medicine unit next to my private clinic. I am wondering whether to go there. I dont want a mc risk. i want a hairy baby instead.


----------



## jenny25

nat sorry your going through this when i was pregnant with jamie nt showed 3.1 fold bloods and scan with age ended up something like 1:11 chance i had to have cvs but came back clear please dont google its the worst thing ever x


----------



## Round2

Oh Nato, that is so much to take in. I'm glad to hear the scan was good and did not show any indication of DS. I think that is a really positive sign. But the bloodwork does sound scary. I'm really not sure what I would do. For me it would come down to what they will be able to tell me. If they think the worst case scenerio is a child with DS, then that's not worth the risk for me. If the worst case scenario is something terminal, then I would want to know now. But at the same time, you always think you know how you would react in certain situations, but that often changes when it actually happens to you.

I'm so sad for you Nato. It's not fair, you've been through enough already. Even if everything turns out fine (which I really feel like it will), you shouldn't have to go through this. I'm so mad at the world right now.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* 

I'm thinking positively for you hon...nasal bone there...low NT score (anything under 2 mm is good I've heard and it will be on the higher end as both you and I were on the later end of getting our scans 11-13 week ones - My NT was 1.87 so higher than yours and my SUPER duper echography doctor lady said that was great and low risk and I'm also in the older spectrum of mommies). My risk came out to be with age and NT - 1:430 - I'm still waiting for my bloods though. So initially you seem to be doing much better than me and I'm not worried. I understand the bloods are "saying" not so hot but they are still not full proof and you still have more chance of not having Downs than having it. 

I guess maybe it's naive but statistics are still on your side. Also (and if this is too personal feel free not to divulge) but have you and your OH had the discussion about having a child that is not so-called "perfect" by society's standards? - it helped us a lot to accept that no matter what type of child we have we would go through with the pregnancy (unless of course it is something that would be absolutely detrimental to the baby's life/health or mine). That's why when I get my bloods back no matter what they say I won't do further testing. Accepting that fact made going through the testing a lot less nerve racking. 

Is CVS an amnio? I'd rather pay extra somewhere for a detailed scan (come to my hospital they are amazing!!! you can stay with me for free :winkwink:) to avoid a needle in my tummy. 

Good luck with all your decisions. I'm all calm now but who knows...once I get my blood results back I might be going nutty as well. :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Nato im gonna give you another point of view. Here in Greece if you are over 35 they do not give credance to the papp-a and the other 12 week bloods. After 35 you will have either a cvs or amnio especially if the scan was not good. In your case your scan was excellent, my Fold was 1.9 and the specialist said it was perfect. I think you are getting these bad stats because of your age... Can you try and get an appointment with Dr. Nicolaidis? He is the world expert in the NT scan. Try and relax babes.


----------



## vickyd

One more thing, babies with chromosomal abnormalities usually measure at least a week less, yours is measuring ahead no?


----------



## yogi77

Sorry to hear that Nato, but with the scan giving great results like that, isn't that more reliable than the bloods? I'm with Vicky, I think the age factor is making the results change so much like that.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Nato im gonna give you another point of view. Here in Greece if you are over 35 they do not give credance to the papp-a and the other 12 week bloods. After 35 you will have either a cvs or amnio especially if the scan was not good. In your case your scan was excellent, my Fold was 1.9 and the specialist said it was perfect. I think you are getting these bad stats because of your age... Can you try and get an appointment with Dr. Nicolaidis? He is the world expert in the NT scan. Try and relax babes.

THANK YOU. i bloody love your greek drs and i bloody love you too.

I have read that ex smokers have lower papp-a too Vic - my papp-a doesnt seem too bad, but my hcg does. And i asked if the scan shouldnt override the bloods too Yogi, the dr said at the end of the scan it was an excellent scan, then he looked at the bloods and he said he could only offer a statistical risk and not an opinion but he was 'surprised' at the bloods. He then said the only way to find out is CVS

Im still measuring ahead, 3 days ahead at the moment. 

Ive booked the CVS for wednesday morning but wont get the results until Monday. 

Thanks Jen. Thanks for your perspective, it must bring back some traumatic memories

Thanks Rounders. Lets start kicking some world bum. I am a snotty mess but feeling a bit more optimistic now. I was reading threads about posters panicking on 1-100 risk, and i am 1-14 which wasn't helping. 

Bleuby doo: You still havent got your blood test results? They gave me mine within a hour. I think your clear decisions make the process a bit easier, but i am not in a clear place at the moment. 

The CVS is similar to amnio, but the tissue is taken from the placenta, not the fluid. The invasive tests are the only way to establish a diagnosis. The scan is fine, but only 50% of babies with DS have a missing nasal bone for eg - there can be no physical markers, although Vic's response to the papp-a is reassuring, but makes me fear more for having the CVS.

I asked the FMU just now about a more detailed scan and they said it wouldnt help. They said when i had the scan and were pushing me for CVS, that even if i have a good scan at 20 weeks my risk will still be 1:28


----------



## NatoPMT

arses, forgot to mention Dr N - he is the dr at the Fetal Medicine Unit that Demitri at ARGC recommended for me - he also treated my sister 

i had a look on his website and they would also go for a CVS i think.


----------



## vickyd

Nato i would have the cvs as well. Although yes only 50% of DS babies are missing a nasal bone,how many have a nasal bone and a "normal" Nuchal fold and are measuring on date? Im gonna carry on and be optimistic that come Monday all will be ok.


----------



## jenny25

nato i must warn found from personal experiance the cvs was really painful would you wait and have the amnio at 16 weeks in that way they only take the fluid instead of the placenta? im just giving you my own experiance not wanting too scare you but i know you would prefer honesty , its ok hun im ok with talking about it and if i can help then by all means jamie's due date is on the 21st so im ok xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- glad to hear you had a great time at Elton John and I am anxiously awaiting your results for this cyle!!! 

Jenny- sorry af got you:hugs: I'm sure the whirlwind of wedding planning will keep you more than busy:thumbup: How exciting! You are getting married:D

CJ- I really hope everything works out with your nephew! I'm not sure about your scan an O date but I hope the bitch FS can shed some light and get you started on clomid!

Allie- it sucks when you can't sleep but are so exhausted. I hope you get some relief soon!

Round- good luck at your scan!!!

Nato- sorry the appt didn't go as well as you hoped but the great scan has to be reassuring. The girls have already given you some great advice and I hope it has helped to calm your fears:hugs: I have a good feeling your LO is just perfect and they are making you worry over nothing.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic apparently about 18% dont show any physical markers, although im not too sure about the size - blood and scan together only find 90% of down babies, so its all smoke and mirrors and confusion. Following a peaceful 2 weeks, normal service is resumed

Jen: bollocks!! i am such a coward too. i have looked a bit at the procedure but put my fingers in my ears la la la. The 21st is going to be a reflective day...i will be thinking of your little one. 

I hope so hoping. i really do. 

I havent caught up properly, i have a massive headache so sorry for being rude and not seeing what everyone is up to, but i saw CJ got the soy. Gotta check rounds chart and see what soy did there too


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, I've been lurking again but had to come out of hiding to give Nato big :hugs:
I'm really sorry sweetie, I know you were very nervous about having this test. I really don't know anything about it, so don't feel like I can give you any advice, but want to say that I'm thinking of you and the other girls have given you great advice. I'll google things to try and find out a bit more.

Megg, I have my fingers tightly crossed for you.:thumbup:

Dazed, it sounds like your fertility appt went really well :happydance:Ditto CJ :happydance:

:hugs:to Round

Lucy great news on your scan. Hope you're feeling better after your accident :hugs:

That's all I can remember for the time being, but hope everyone is ok


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Nato :hugs: I can't help, but I can listen! I have a good feeling about this if thats anything.


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - I wanted to say the same as Sugar - I can't give any good advice, but the other girls have anyway, so that's good.. But it sounds like all will be ok, so try to stay positive, and know we are here to support you! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs::hugs: for Lucy, sorry honey, I can't advise as i haven't been in this situation, but i'll be thinking of you and your little bubba on Wednesday xxx


----------



## jenny25

darling i know the needle part is ok its the actual part when they cut the placenta was horrible when i think about it its like i can still feel them cut but i have scar tissue as i had a c section with aarron i dont know if thats what made it sore for me xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks girls. My head is puddled so I am gonna switch off for tonight. Im veering from the scan was good, i'll be ok, to why the bloody hell am i always in the small percentage for this stuff. Yet i never win the lottery. And thats a small percentage. The saddest thing is, i have put the scan photos in my bag and havent looked at them at all. :cry:

xx


----------



## Allie84

I think scar tissue makes everything more sore....I've been doing a lot reading about that because I worry about my seriously ancient appendix scar and pregnancy (appendix removed when I was three). 

Nato, I'm sorry it didn't go as well as you would have hoped! I'm with Vicky and I would have the CVS. The way I see if it were me is a 1% MC risk is probably a lot lower than the increased risk bound to be caused by the amount of stress and upset I would have for the next 30 weeks.

The first thing that I thought of though is how my midwife told me the NT bloods have a really high false positive rate. At my ridiculously scan averse hospital, they don't even do an NT scan unless the bloods are positive, because they think the blood results have such high false positives they use the scan to confirm or refute the blood results. I don't know if that made any sense. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

That makes a lot of sense Allie, thanks x


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I am sorry you are going through this I wish things could just be simple for you massive :hugs: and here if you need anything.


----------



## SMFirst

Allie84 said:


> The way I see if it were me is a 1% MC risk is probably a lot lower than the increased risk bound to be caused by the amount of stress and upset I would have for the next 30 weeks.

That is a really good way to look at it... Up to now I would have been dead set against amniocentesis (from what I understand, amnio and CVS are similar, just CVS is done earlier?) but now this makes me think..

Good way to think about the bloods versus scan results too Allie..

Hopefully I will get a chance to think about it more for myself soon enough.. :)


----------



## Megg33k

I don't want to make things worse... but I know that the new stats show 2 in 100 risk of MC with CVS and only 1 in 100 risk of MC with amnio... Or, at least, that's what the stats here in the states say now.


----------



## SMFirst

stupid stats..

I like your ticker Megg :)


----------



## Megg33k

I know I haven't been around much... I really don't know what I'm supposed to post anywhere anymore. *sigh* I feel crazy about 100% of the time. I feel like I'm making up a billion symptoms one day and then I feel next to nothing the next day... which would seem to suggest that I wasn't making them up. But, if they're real... Shouldn't they maybe not go away so quickly? Last night was crazy with how I felt... Today? Not so much. Really losing the plot this time. I was so good... So calm for a while... Now I'm just a wacko! I don't like it!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- we are all crazy at some point or another! We are all here to reassure one another, offer advice and just basically be there for one another so don't feel like you can't post:hugs: I can't tell you how many times I've driven myself crazy in this pregnancy alone. It seems more intense because we all want everything to work out so badly.

Lucy- I forgot to say congrats on an excellent scan:happydance: I'm glad you and baby are ok after your inncident:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... I've been trying to suffer mostly in my journal or in the IVF thread. I just feel like I confuse people when I talk about the treatment anyway... LOL Its all so foreign to most people. IVF is a bit of a lonely existence. That's why I make sure to reach out to people who are looking into it or starting so they know there's someone who WILL understand!


----------



## Dazed

I know how you feel with the symptoms Megg. Your not alone and thats one of the reasons I'm not posting as much. Even with getting help I'm still confused, but it doesn't help when I don't know the results and still have to get the other tests done just to have a clue. But try to keep your head up about the Megg, hope is the only thing we have to hold onto.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im in a bit of a state still, i haven't slept and am now convinced that the baby has Down's, my risk is appalling. The blood risk of 1 in 4 seems pretty rare - my hcg is through the roof, and the possible reasons for high hcg dont seem to apply to me. I was feeling a bit better after posting last night, but 1 in 14 overall is not common - i know the scan looked good, but apparently i cant subtract 72 from 100, the number of downs babies without physical symptoms is not 18% like i said last night, its 28%. If 28% of downs babies dont have symptoms, and my blood risk is 1 in 4, that aint good odds. 

my worst fear is that the baby is fine and i miscarry because of the cvs. 

what a complete mess. 

Megg, i can sympathise with having a lonely journey, i guess we are all going through our situations which are unique to us, our feelings are unique as are our circumstances. What do we understand about each other is the pain, grief and panic that we have all felt. 

my face is all puffy and swollen up like the elephant man.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato you have so much going on it is a lot to take in and process so your bound to be all over the place. I dont know if this helps but my friends best friend had a very high risk of downs the dr's were convinced there would be some problem with the baby but there little one is fine so being high risk doesnt always mean something will be wrong. 

I understand your concern's about having the cvs have you talked to john about it. Can you talk to your dr about your fears of mc due to having the cvs done?

Im sorry your having to deal with all this I wish I could do something more to help but Im here if you need anything.
:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Luce, i am reading a lot of stories from women with high odds who's babies have been chromosomally normal. Only 5% or so of women with high risk go on to find their babies have downs. Im going back and forth. Today i have cramping as well, which is really unnerving me in advance of tomorrows cvs. 

I didnt see your post about your scan, but seems all is well with you, congrats - im very happy for you and the banana - lovely news bebe!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sweetie. Got another scan in 8 weeks as my bmi is classed as on the low side so they want to do a growth scan plus Ive got to have bloods done again due to my anemia. Their taking good care of me.

You know the cramping is perfectly normal just everything streching your little one is growing fast and is needing more and more room. I know how scary it is I still panic when I get achey pains. When I saw the midwife at a&e I asked her about it and she really reassured me. It may be your body reacting to how your feeling after I electrocuted myself on friday I had the worst pains it really scared me and I was convinced I had harmed my baby I was in floods of tears and kept saying sorry to steve it took steve and my mum to calm my down enough to ring nhs direct. They had me lie down on my bed and do some deep breathing to try & calm me. Looking back I think it was just because I was in shock (no pun intended) and I paniced so my body reacted to that. 

Thinking of you :hugs: What are your plans today?


----------



## NatoPMT

oh no!! you electrocuted yourself? i didnt know whether to laugh or burst into tears when i just read that. You bloody looney what did you do? Im glad youre ok, that sounds terrible - i hope you didnt hurt yourself too much. I thought the same, but also i had a wand up my hoo-hoo for over an hour yesterday during the scan which might not have helped the cramps. I think also, what you may have seen as background noise cramps can feel worse when you are focussing on them, so growth cramps can suddenly feel like danger cramps when everything feels scary. Im glad they are keeping an eye on you, you must keep your strength up and eat properly <nagnagnag>

i have just found a risk calculator online where you can put your values in and it calculates your DS risk, and without my age the risk drops to 1:420 on the readings alone which has made me feel a little better, but with my real values it calculates my risk as not being as bad as 1:14, it gives 1:65. im driving myself mental arent i. 

im just sick of all these problems, stupid killer cells, stupid blood thinners, stupid steroids, stupid blood tests. I do have a feeling now though that the blood thinners mightve saved my bacon to this point. The low papp-a score indicates a blood supply problems, so without them, i might not have gotten this far. Hurray for Mr T. 

I didnt complain once about last nights injection. Funny how perspectives change.


----------



## LucyJ

I was turning of a lamp and the back of the switch had fallen off I hadn't realised and got a nasty shock it didnt knock me of my feet but did cause me to jump back across the room. Then my fingers went all numb and my arm tingled felt dizzy/shaky and so sick then got these horrid cramps it was so scary. So our relaxing friday night at home with my family turned into a 4 hour stay at a&e had an ecg done, blood taken my blood pressure and heart monitered then when I was given the all clear they sent me over to the labour ward so a midwife could check me out she felt my tummy and listened to heartbeat such a reassureing sound. The rest of the weekend I was watched like a hawk my 6 year old niece wouldnt let me turn anything else on I had to ask someone to do it for me bless her.

That calculator sounds reassuring and yay for Mr T. It must feel like one thing after another for you which is stressful why cant live be simple I wish it was for you.


----------



## NatoPMT

ugh thats awful!! that does sound completely terrifying. We are the calamity lucys. we could include sassy in that after her head banging episode on the ice. I'm so glad the ecg and the baby were ok. 

Does anyone know what betahCG at 113.300 IU/I is in mlU/ml? I cant work out the conversions.


----------



## jenny25

here is a conversion table hun https://www.soc-bdr.org/rds/authors..._and_genetic_dictionaries/e5196/index_en.html

here is also my screening report hun if it helps
 



Attached Files:







scanreport2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - I'm sorry you haven't slept sweetheart :hugs: it must be a very difficult time for you. I think they class all of us 'older mum's' as a high risk for DS. I made the decision going into my last pregnancy to refuse the testing, whether I make the same decision next time I am pregnant, I'm not sure yet. Yey for Mr T though :D


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Jen, it doesnt have hCG on that site, i _think_ 113.330 = 113,330 ml but not 100% sure

Its very sad looking at Jamie's report, it was just his NT that was high? i can't read if the hCG and papp-a values are included, they dont seem to have values. It seems we have a few similarities in the problems we are experiencing...i dont think i could cope with a late loss. I think if i lose this baby, i might give up. I dont think i can do this again. 

I see you have decided to stop from your sig. :hugs: 

Hiya Sparkly, i always knew i would get testing after seeing my sister go through having a spina bifida baby - its always been very much on my mind after seeing my baby nephew buried and my sister try and deal with her loss after 6 years of IVF. I think its a very personal decision, you know whats right for you.


----------



## jenny25

at first darling it was the nt that was high and the bladder issue on the same day we had to go for the bloods and when they came back they also came back high but im not surprised by that as they also came back high for aarron i dont know why so combined i got a really high risk with jamie but i was like at the end of the day if he had downs it wouldnt bother me not saying that it would bother you but for me this is what i felt at the time it was a great shock id of continued the pregnancy but after a week we knew things were worse and i personally couldnt go through burrying another child as one child would be burried in scotland and one here i couldnt do it but i can offer you support and anything you need hun dont be scared to ask for fear of hurting me as im all good hun. Yeah i have decided im giving up for the time being hun its just too much pressure at the moment cause i have some stuff for the hospital going on the wedding and aarrons behaviour i have felt for the last week or so that im on the verge of a break down with the stress of that so i decided to take some pressure off and call it a day for the time being im in hospital next thus for my lap and dye test ... i just need to focus on our wedding and me and paul as a couple as ttc was taking over our lives and we were constantly bickering which isnt like us xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Nato your conversion is correct. About the fear of miscarrying from the cvs, the truth is that the mc stats are not that accurate. Due to the fact that most cvs tests are carried out because of high chromosomal defect risks, a high percentage of the mc are in fact due to the baby dying from the abnormality. CVS is very routine in cliinics such as yours so i would not worry too much. Here in greece CVS is standard practice in pregnancies after 35. I will be having one for sure irrelevant to my NT scores in my next pregnancy.


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh thanks Vic. i think i might just follow you round, listening to you. Its like hearing a lullaby. I think i read that downs mc rate after 12 weeks is 30%, which makes sense in the context of your post 

if im right on the hCG, then the normal range would still include double my numbers on some websites, and on others, mine are a 3rd higher. 

right, i was dithering a bit on the cvs, but i am going for it. it wont be pleasant but i need to know. 

Vic, what's the update on Hero, how she getting on? hows her strength / weight gain and stuff and how are you coping? 

Jen, i think thats a good temporary solution. I think i have an idea of the things that you will go through in your next pregnancy, and this is no process to go through alongside everything else thats going on.


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: Nato!


----------



## vickyd

Hero has been puking up a storm 2 days now...Shes in pain during and after a feed as well so its not been her week poor thing.... she just had a leaky poo gotta run!


----------



## Round2

Nato, you're right - Vicky does make a lot of sense. What she said yesterday about the bloods vs u/s really put things into perspective for me. And she's right, women going through CVS already have a higher chance of mc because there is something potentially wrong with their babies. They should give you a stat for the number of healthy babies that mc due to the CVS. 

I'm very sorry to read about what happened to your sister. I didn't know that she lost her baby. My heart really goes out to her, that's got to be one the hardest things in life to endure.

I think you're making the right decision about the CVS, and really think that things are going to turn out fine.

Jenny, I'm sorry to hear that your are taking a break, but it sounds like it's a good time for it. You've got a lot things going on and TTC doesn't need to be your focus right now. Hope you still keep in touch.

Vicky, your poor little Hero. Is she still vomitting from the acid reflux? I have terrible acid reflux so I know how painful it is. I can't imagine a little baby going through that. I hope the doctors can find something that works for her soon.

AFM, I had a really good appointment with my FS yesterday. She gave me a prescription for 100mg of Clomid for 3 rounds. She's also giving me an u/s at 14 days and 21 days to track my cycles. She said after the 3 rounds if no luck, we'll move to IUI. Also my TSH is now 'perfect' at 1.75. She thinks that our problem with conceiving this time around is that we are DTD too often around OV and should cut back to every other day. The only thing that I was not happy with was when I asked about NK cells and steroids. She had never heard of NK cells and said that steriods are totally useless in preventing mc. I still don't believe that, so now I'm thinking that I'll try and talk my rhumetologist into giving me steriods. All in all, I'm feeling much better. I feel like if it doesn't happen this month then I'm vastly improving my chances for the coming months.


----------



## NatoPMT

Contrary to my last post, i am still dithering about the cvs, but spoke to Dr Nicolaides clinic and its the only option if i want to find out. 

Poor Hero, i really feel for her, she's only a baby and doesnt know whats going on, but shes going to grow up such a little fighter. 

Rounders - fantastic news about the clomid!!! Im on 10mg of Prednisolone per day, which is a very low precautionary dose of steroids. Will your FS prescribe Clexane for you? Its expensive (cost price starts at £3 per day for the lowest dose), but also helps deal with killer cells, as does 75mg of aspirin daily...and of course the clexane helps improve the environment and blood flow so the fs might prescribe it for that. The NHS midwife and sonographer i spoke to are all a lot more relaxed about taking aspirin than they were even just a year ago, the midwife told me its totally accepted by most drs now which is a big change from the hysterical 'dont take it' i got a year ago. 

"They should give you a stat for the number of healthy babies that mc due to the CVS. "

there are no stats but i have read a few worrying features, but they could well be scare mongering - they are estimates that 400 'normal' babies are lost for every 660 babies with Down S that are terminated because of invasive tests, here:

https://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2008/sep/14/children.mentalhealth

which also says:

"The authors of the paper - which is being published in the Down's Syndrome Research and Practice journal - say that, while the number of pregnancies diagnosed with Down's syndrome that are terminated, miscarried or born are recorded, no analysis has ever been attempted to determine the number of non-Down's babies lost."

there are agendas obvious in the feature, but its still worrying, as everything is the whole wide world is.


----------



## vickyd

Round alot of FS dont beleive in NK cells and the value of steroids, my doc was one of them. This just goes to show how up in the air the whole buisness is and how most times having a healthy baby can be up to pure luck...


----------



## vickyd

Nato i think alot of this scaremongering could be down to cost. Routine CVS and amnios would be quite a burden on the NHS. Here where 80% of pregnant women go private, it is done routinely. The cost of CVS is 400-600 euro and amnio 600-800 depending on the clinic.


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> Round alot of FS dont beleive in NK cells and the value of steroids, my doc was one of them. This just goes to show how up in the air the whole buisness is and how most times having a healthy baby can be up to pure luck...

I think for most people the steriods are over-kill. I'm just concerned because I do have an auto-immnue disease which has progressed quite a bit in the last few years. If my body is already attacking itself, I can't help to wonder if it is releated to my losses.

Nato, I am going on baby asprin and daily heparin injections. So I'm happy about that, but I just want to know that I'm taking/doing everything possible next time around.


----------



## Megg33k

The problem with opinions on the internet is that they can skew any data to try and make you believe that doing things any way but their way is going to result in disaster! :( Its crap. I wish there was a right answer about CVS. Or a less invasive test that could accurately tell you what was really going on. 

I'm sorry so many of us are struggling a bit right now. At least we have Round with a good appointment! 

My chart looks shit and I'm 100% convinced its over.


----------



## Round2

Megg, I very clearly remember you having a temp with your last IVF cycle...around this time that was so low that you refused to put it into FF. One temp means nothing, you're temp trend looks great.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg, i remember having a 6dpo strop about my chart when i was pregnant - and i was pregnant. Your chart this cycle looks pretty similar to your pregnancy chart...i think it looks good. No matter though, serious analysis and tantrums over charts are to be expected. Making us go through these waits should be made illegal. If i am ever Prime Minister, i will supply wait drugs. To put us in suspended animation. 

There will be a new test soon, but not son enough for us lot. There's a baby DNA in maternal blood test thats being tested at the mo, The Fetal Medical Clinic said it would be 5 years before its ready for general use. 

Round, i can see where your concerns are from - my concerns came from the fact my mum has rheumatism and i have started to develop allergies in the last 5 years. My killer cells show markers for RA which didnt surprise me. I remember you saying that no one in your city tests for NK cells but i got a bit confused thereafter. The blood tests are called the Chicago Tests, and the results come from, er, chicago i think

You can email the lab direct on [email protected]

theres a thread here that talks about going direct to the lab to get the tests:

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260835.0

they know their immunity stuff on that forum so might be worth you asking


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg, I very clearly remember you having a temp with your last IVF cycle...around this time that was so low that you refused to put it into FF. One temp means nothing, you're temp trend looks great.

That temp was the very last one I took... at 13dpo. I never did put it in for any longer than it took to take a screenshot of my chart. LOL My chart is still a lie to this day about my 13dpo temp. I made one up! :)



NatoPMT said:


> Megg, i remember having a 6dpo strop about my chart when i was pregnant - and i was pregnant. Your chart this cycle looks pretty similar to your pregnancy chart...i think it looks good. No matter though, serious analysis and tantrums over charts are to be expected. Making us go through these waits should be made illegal. If i am ever Prime Minister, i will supply wait drugs. To put us in suspended animation.
> 
> There will be a new test soon, but not son enough for us lot. There's a baby DNA in maternal blood test thats being tested at the mo, The Fetal Medical Clinic said it would be 5 years before its ready for general use.
> 
> Round, i can see where your concerns are from - my concerns came from the fact my mum has rheumatism and i have started to develop allergies in the last 5 years. My killer cells show markers for RA which didnt surprise me. I remember you saying that no one in your city tests for NK cells but i got a bit confused thereafter. The blood tests are called the Chicago Tests, and the results come from, er, chicago i think
> 
> You can email the lab direct on [email protected]
> 
> theres a thread here that talks about going direct to the lab to get the tests:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260835.0
> 
> they know their immunity stuff on that forum so might be worth you asking

Yeah... I suppose we'll always go off the rail about temps... *sigh* And, no... 5 years isn't helpful at all.


----------



## Allie84

Megg, if you remember my pregnancy chart ran nearer the coverline than other charts of mine....it was a seriously crap chart and I was pregnant! FX for you

Round, glad your FS appt went well. :happydance: Good luck with Clomid! When do you start?

Nato, I agree with Vicky that the agenda there is likely to be NHS costs....and your odds, even the 1 in 4 odds, are still in your favor! Even the worst possible odds, which probably aren't that accurate, still work in favor of healthy baby. And the CVS odds are most definitely in your favor with a 1% risk. Sorry this is so stressful for you. :( I really feel for you. :hugs:

You're right, this is such a lonely journey....I'm reallly glad we have eachother.

Today I'm annoyed/worried because I'm symptomless...no nausea, boobs aren't as sore, I have energy...I did take a B6 and half a Unisom last night but wouldn't that have worn off by now? 

The 45% MC rate for PCOS haunts me. I think about it all the time, even though there's nothing I can do about it. I wish I knew for sure whether I had PCOS or not. It makes me hate my ambiguous doctor. 

Oh, and someone spilled the beans about my pregnancy at work....someone random approached me about it and THEY heard from someone else random...only the principal and my supervisor are meant to know. I was totally rude to the teacher who approached me about it saying I had a history of MC and no one was meant to know until 12 weeks, not even my parents know...


----------



## NatoPMT

I have found a reason why my hCG might be elevated:


_The current data showed that the midtrimester maternal serum free &#946;-human chorionic gonadotropin levels increased in vegetarian pregnancies and led to an elevated false-positive rate in screening for Down syndrome compared with pregnant women with regular diet and resulted in unnecessary invasive procedures. It is necessary to establish vegetarian pregnancy &#945;-fetoprotein and &#946;-human chorionic gonadotropin reference levels to correct increased false-positive screening results._

Cos im vegetarian innit. 

Just adjusting my risks in my own way, behind the sonographers back. Any other ex smoking vegetarians, beware the combined tests!!! 

Hi Allie, you are at a great stage of 1st tri now, your risks decrease every day now. What was once 45% (if we take the pcos rate at face value) will now be looking much, much lower. My symptoms dropped off at about your stage too, after only really having sore (.)(.)'s *Credit: Cazza. My boobs arent even very sore now...i also started to get some energy back, losing my fatigue was the scariest symptom loss for me. And i have the most massive hCG in the world. 

i am bloody well sick to death of risk, chance and probability. Now i seem to fall into the crap category every time. I am making a category stand. 

Im shocked at the work episode, well, as you know my situation is similar and im not all that shocked actually.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato:hugs: and to any one else who is struggling today

Megg- the girls are right. One temp means nothing and you are only 9 dpo so there is still time for your temp to sky rocket:thumbup: I am keeping everything crossed!

Round- yay for a good appointment and starting clomid:hugs: For me, clomid is definitely a wonder drug. 

Allie- symptoms come and go so try to relax... I know easier said than done:dohh: I remember being at the end of 8 weeks and thinking it was going to be bad news because I didn't have nausea for a few days but it came back in full force in week 9. That is crap your news got leaked to all of your co-workers:growlmad: Why do people think it is their right to tell everyone's business? I'm sure you told the ones you confided in that you weren't telling anyone until after 12 weeks, right?


----------



## Round2

Nato, wow...that's some _very _interesting info. Now I really, really, really think everything will be okay. 

Now go find a cow to eat and get your blood retested!!

Allie, the placenta gets built around 8 weeks, and your hormones decrease. Hence the decrease in symptoms. Totally normal. That's awful about your boss though. I love how you were so direct with people when they approached you though, good for you.

I love it when you guys give credit to Cazza for the boobie symbols. It totally cracks me up, I laugh out loud each and every time!!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg Im keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Allie try not to worry symptoms do come and go. I am shocked about your work situation same as I was for Nato I cant believe the nerve of some people spreading news that isnt theirs to share. Steve and I delibrately didnt tell one of his friends untill last week as we knew his wife would tell people and we wanted to make sure we had told those closest to us so she didnt get a chance :hugs:

Round glad you appointment went well that all sounds really positive.


----------



## NatoPMT

but i haven't eaten meat since 1989, except i ate a ham sandwich in 2003 and felt sick for 3 days. 

it was traumatic. 

yeay being vegetarian gets me 3 'really's' - that has convinced me to risk putting some eye make up on.


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> clomid is definitely a wonder drug.

if anyone else remembers Champion The Wonder Horse, i am now singing, Clomid The Wonder Drug to the same theme tune


----------



## hoping:)

Nato you crack me up:haha:

Interesting about being vegetarian and it effecting your levels. I have faith everything will be fine for you and LO... it just has to be!!!


----------



## jenny25

Nato darling i was just thinking if you need someone to come with you for the cvs darling im more than happy to come and help you if you need too , just made sure you have someone with you cause your a little tender after it hunny xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thank you Jen!!! thats so kind of you. 

I was thinking of going alone but husband phoned earlier to check the time so he can get off work, so i wont be alone. Just as well cos yesterday i made a right fuss and all the other patients were looking at me and John had to ask all the questions 

Its a defense mechanism hoping


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - Are you eating differently now that you are pregnant (still vegetarian) - you do need to make sure you are getting more than the normal amount of iron and iodine..

(I have a vegan friend who completely gave it up for her pregnancy, because she could tell her body needed the vitamins, minerals and proteins..)


----------



## Allie84

Thank you, everyone. :hugs: I just decided to enjoy not feeling nauseated and I had the biggest fast food lunch. :haha: Now I'm eating chocolate. Sore boobies did come back this afternoon, as did the fatigue. Goodie! 

Nato, the vegetarian thing is fascinating! It makes sense, especially if you take into account your excellent scan.


----------



## BabyBoyle

hi ladies can i join this thread!? TTCAL and feeling very pregnant but cant test for another 4 days or so as still getting BFN and AF not due for another week!!!

:babydust:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi BabyBoyle - I remember seeing you in the First Tri section so many months ago. When I saw your name here I was thinking "Oh I hope she's just posting with advice.."

I am so so sorry for your loss and the struggles you went through before it too..

Believe me, these girls are amazingly great for support and advice. Welcome..

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

*welcome to BabyBoyle!!*

Im so sorry for your loss BB, of course you can join in - i hope its your month

Allie, get this, i have also just read a few posters elsewhere suspect their double cyclogest doses messed up their bloods, which was what i am on, not sure how much weight these pretend hormone reasons i am making up have. 

S&M: Im still vegetarian - i have been for 22 years. I have had my B12 checked and it was ok and my full blood count is fine, plus im on all the prenatals inc iron and 5mg of folics. Im very good with protein too, its not hard to get complete proteins if you are veggie, but vegan is a bit more difficult to get the full amnio acids. The one thing i have relaxed is dairy, i dont like it, and usually avoid it, but have gone mad on the Crunchy Nut Cornflakes and Yeo Valley yoghurt since getting pregnant.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Thanks sweetheart.. think i'm "coping" if there is such a word you know?? 

TTC again, had one AF since Madison was born so hoping that body is back to normal and i get a super sticky easter egg this week... :D 

Thanks for the welcome :D :D 

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Nope, cyclogest does not affect hcg in any way, ignore me

BB, your loss is still very recent, but we are here to listen when things get too much (we take it in turns to have meltdowns) but i am liking the idea of easter eggs. This is my kind of thinking.


----------



## jenny25

hey babyboyle sorry for your loss hun welcome to our crazy lot we are all a great bunch :D

nato - thats no probs you need anything just let me know :D

went to asda tonight and spent a little bit :D bought 4 dvds 3 shrek dvds for aarron and i bought beaches :D:D yay xxx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ahh thankyou for the welcomes ladies :) Jenny - i loveeeeeeeeee that film!! havent seen it in a LONG time!! Where u from in Essex hun? xx


----------



## LilMissHappy

is anyone on clomid on here? i had one month left over from when i was prescribed it 6 months ago from FS so iv decided to take it this month as my last 2 blood test since i miscarried in december have said i havent ovulated :( so i am hoping and praying for my BFP. im at the FS at end of may and really dont want to hear the whole " your not pregnant yet, maybe you should loose some weight" thing. all i want is to see them two lines. baby dust to all us ladies this month . xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

BB - Welcome, honey! Your loss was just 5 days after mine. So, I know how fresh is must still be for you. I was horrified at 10 weeks... I can't even imagine 17 weeks. Sending you loads of dust!!! :hugs:

LilMissHappy - Welcome! I hope Clomid brings you your baby this time around!!!

To the 'not new' girls... I'm doing a bit better than when I posted earlier.

Nato - Feels like you've gotten something sorted out and your odds aren't so bad after all! That's fantastic to read!!!


----------



## LilMissHappy

me too. i feel so hopeless every month when AF arrives, its like my body failed me yet again. and everywhere i look seems to be pregnant women. people on facebook announcing their "accident" and everyone congratulating them makes me so upset. i cant bring myself to congratulate them because they have got the one thing i want and they dont even want it. im fed up of waiting for it to be my turn again. anyone else feel like this sometimes/?? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! You found the right thread for "people who feel like that sometimes"!!! Welcome to the Disco girls... You'll fit in nicely! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

LOL! Yeah i feel like that!!! :/ i feel bitter which is horrible because im not that kind of person, and one of my oldest friends is due the day i was, so it upsets me to see her progress at times, i mean, im happy for her obviously, but still it saddens me!! :O(


----------



## Megg33k

I have a friend that's also do the same day I was... I'm doing remarkably well with it, but its hard some days. As someone who has also had MC's... She originally had quite a bit of guilt about it all... 'survivor's guilt' and whatnot. So, I'm trying to make it as easy as possible. They shouldn't feel guilty for succeeding where I've continued to fail.


----------



## Dazed

:hi: Hi BB and LilMiss. Sorry for your losses :hugs:

Glad you doing better Megg and you too Nato for getting your head slightly straighter!


----------



## NatoPMT

*Welcome LilMissHappy!!!!*

Im feeling particularly bitter this morning too, and a bit scared. I feel like i'm walking up the scaffold steps

dong....dong....dong

send all your stay safe thoughts to babyninja please. 

gaaaaah <scaredface>


----------



## vickyd

Nato thinking of you and babyninja! SAFE THOUGHTS SAFE THOUGHTS sAFE THOUGHTS

Welcome BB and little miss happy! Hope this thread is lucky for you both!

AFM, ive got a really bad backache since yestrday and today its really bad, i cant bend to pick up Hero if my life depended on it...My mom is trying to get off work early but hasnt had much luck yet...


----------



## LucyJ

Welcome babyboyle and lilmisshappy 

Im so sorry for your losses. Your find a lot of love and support on this thread board the crazy train with us.

Megg glad your doing better.

Nato thinking of you and little babyninja stay safe little one.

Vicky you poor thing if I lived near you I'd come and help hope your mum can work something out.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Megg33k

Sending safe thoughts, Nato! :hugs:

Sorry about your back, Vicky!

BFN for me today @ 10dpo. Can't be too surprised. Maybe I'll have better luck on Friday?


----------



## Dazed

Safe Thoughts to Ninjanatobaby!

Sorry about the backache Vicky.

You'll get the BFP Friday Megg! Sorry its BFN though.

ATM - BFN for me too. I guess my 7dpo test wasn't on 7dpo like I thought. I don't get it though seeing as I had all my normal stuff around that time. What makes me even more confused is the sympoms were getting stronger! Arrggg! If nothing by friday I will do an FRER instead of my $tree test which I read Megg hates so much! LOL.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg, thinking implant thoughts right back at you <implantimplantimplant>

what day are you supposed to test? i wont say sorry cos you aint out. Thats what i say

Vic, your mum is the best. I wish she was my mum. Have you had some anti inflammatories? Backache is the worst, i hope it gets better very soon my little greek snapdragon

Luce - thanks for the thoughts (and everyone) think i caught some of them

CVS update:

Well, that was traumatic. The most important thing is that ninja's heart was beating after the process - but bloody hell, how unpleasant. The hospital were amazing, at Monday's scan i wasnt impressed, they were rough and focussed on the scan and didnt really engage, but todays team were incredible, they knew how to keep you calm. They talked to me about anything i wanted to ask, and there were 3 doctors doing the work, with nurses assisting. The CVS was horrible, it didnt hurt as such, but it felt like electric shocks, feelings id never felt before so it was hard not to jump, but of course jumping, babies and needles are not a good combo. I was a bit shaky afterwards but am ok. Thankfully i realised last night it prob wasnt a good idea to take my Clexane, and the dr said if id taken it they wouldnt have done the CVS due to increased mc / bleeding risk

Megg, you will be delighted to hear i volunteered to be in a study on blood DNA testing for Downs so my data will be included and they took samples for that. Hopefully some younger derailers will benefit from that in 3 to 5 years. I wouldnt want anyone to go through that test unnecessarily. 

Feeling a bit crampy and a bit nervous, the call might come tomorrow, but will prob be on Tuesday. So now, i wait.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps Cesca has had her baby boy. If you havent seen her fb pics, hes completely gorgeous, go and have a look


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> Safe Thoughts to Ninjanatobaby!
> 
> Sorry about the backache Vicky.
> 
> You'll get the BFP Friday Megg! Sorry its BFN though.
> 
> ATM - BFN for me too. I guess my 7dpo test wasn't on 7dpo like I thought. I don't get it though seeing as I had all my normal stuff around that time. What makes me even more confused is the sympoms were getting stronger! Arrggg! If nothing by friday I will do an FRER instead of my $tree test which I read Megg hates so much! LOL.

what symptoms are we analysing Dazed? 

the cheapo tests really are crap. When i got my bfp, the frers were seriously dark and i was on 12 or 13 dpo before i started getting faint lines on the cheapos. 

when are we starting the clomid. 

Clomid The Wonder Drug.


----------



## Dazed

Side pains, an odd "burning" feeling on my right side (not normal) and tender boobs. I've had a few odd ones that aren't in my normal PMS sympoms too, I've had an odd twitching of my entire ladie parts, a not really stabbing pain in the right side, an odd feeling on my right side that wasn't really buzzing but kinda like it, and another can't really describe feeling on the right side. Also, when I press on my right side there is a slight pressure. IDK... I give up! As for Clomid, I still have to do my cd3 tests, an ultrasound next month, and a followup with my gyn a week after that to see what we are going to do. Still haven't heard anything about my 7dpo test, but I'm thinking he is holding it until its all done.


----------



## Dazed

Oh, I forgot to say that I'm happy your CVS wasn't that bad!


----------



## NatoPMT

The symptom spotting is hard, i cant wait for you to start being monitored with the clomid, you deserve some attention on this

Have you got the details for the CD3 bloods? i think i just had to turn up to the haematology dept at the hospital on CD3, is that what you have to do? 

with results, i just popped into the surgery and the receptionist gave me a print out, i didnt get a call for a follow up app or anything, can you call them and ask for them?


----------



## Dazed

cd3 bloods I have to go to the lab with my lab request paperwork. TBH, I'm not too concerned about the progesterone results right now, but I will be after I get the cd3 done because atleast I will have a bigger picture and then the ultrasound should let us know the rest. 

I try not to symptom spot, I really do!


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Safe Thoughts to Ninjanatobaby!
> 
> Sorry about the backache Vicky.
> 
> You'll get the BFP Friday Megg! Sorry its BFN though.
> 
> ATM - BFN for me too. I guess my 7dpo test wasn't on 7dpo like I thought. I don't get it though seeing as I had all my normal stuff around that time. What makes me even more confused is the sympoms were getting stronger! Arrggg! If nothing by friday I will do an FRER instead of my $tree test which I read Megg hates so much! LOL.

Maybe we can both get good news from a FRER on Friday! :hugs:



NatoPMT said:


> Megg, thinking implant thoughts right back at you <implantimplantimplant>
> 
> what day are you supposed to test? i wont say sorry cos you aint out. Thats what i say
> 
> Vic, your mum is the best. I wish she was my mum. Have you had some anti inflammatories? Backache is the worst, i hope it gets better very soon my little greek snapdragon
> 
> Luce - thanks for the thoughts (and everyone) think i caught some of them
> 
> Well, that was traumatic. The most important thing is that ninja's heart was beating after the process - but bloody hell, how unpleasant. The hospital were amazing, at Monday's scan i wasnt impressed, they were rough and focussed on the scan and didnt really engage, but todays team were incredible, they knew how to keep you calm. They talked to me about anything i wanted to ask, and there were 3 doctors doing the work, with nurses assisting. The CVS was horrible, it didnt hurt as such, but it felt like electric shocks, feelings id never felt before so it was hard not to jump, but of course jumping, babies and needles are not a good combo. I was a bit shaky afterwards but am ok. Thankfully i realised last night it prob wasnt a good idea to take my Clexane, and the dr said if id taken it they wouldnt have done the CVS due to increased mc / bleeding risk
> 
> Megg, you will be delighted to hear i volunteered to be in a study on blood DNA testing for Downs so my data will be included and they took samples for that. Hopefully some younger derailers will benefit from that in 3 to 5 years. I wouldnt want anyone to go through that test unnecessarily.
> 
> Feeling a bit crampy and a bit nervous, the call might come tomorrow, but will prob be on Tuesday. So now, i wait.

I'm supposed to wait until my betas on Monday and Wednesday. LOL But, that seems unnecessary. There's no other "official test day" or anything. Its like any other 2ww now. 

I'm glad it wasn't terrible... but I wish you hadn't needed it! :hugs: Glad you're in the study! Fab news! I hope it helps in the future!!!



NatoPMT said:


> ps Cesca has had her baby boy. If you havent seen her fb pics, hes completely gorgeous, go and have a look

Ooh! I didn't see yet! Woohoo!


----------



## Round2

Wow, I missed a whole lot and it's only 9am for me!

Nato, I was dreaming happy safe thoughts for BabyNinja while you were having your CVS. I'm glad that it's over and done with now. Deep breaths, it's going to be okay. 

Megg, you never get your BFP's this early, right? You shouldn't even bother testing. 

And Dazed! 7DPO, really! Now I'm a POAS addict and everything, but that's even too early for me. But really BFN's are sad no matter when you get them. Chin up though, I keep telling myself that if I don't get pregnant this month, then the Clomid is going to up our chances for next month. We're both moving in the right direction.

Vicky, that's sucks about your back, hope you get some help soon. Good thing Hero is still little and light.

Congrats Cesca! 

Welcome to the new girls! Sorry you have to be here, but this thread is great if you have to go through all this crap.

AFM...well nothing to report. Waiting on OV. Trying NOT to BD too much, as per FS (just so know, I'm not a sex crazed lunatic, just a little OCD!!). Oh and I'm having 20 people over for Easter dinner on Sunday. My first big family dinner, I'm a little stressed, but am looking forward to showing off my Martha Stewart side (hopefully I find one before Sunday).


----------



## vickyd

Nato glad the CVS is over and done with....CVS tests for a whole range of abnormalities and from what i know the first results for the most common trisomies come in a couple of days. Thinking GOOD RESULTS from now on!

Round dont try and hide that youre a nympho, were on to you...

Hero is almost 5KG, so not so light anymore....Luckly my mom managed to get off work early and took over, Nato youre right my mom is the best! Alex got me this special elastic belt thingy, i should have been wearing it since i gave birth as c-sections make your back very susceptible to injury...Anyhoo, im slapping on the voltaren gel and popping pills and hoping this goes away very soon. Ive missed the gym 2 days now and my ass cannot afford to miss a workout!


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Girls... It's been awhile.


Spoiler
Since Lexi came... I have this strange sense that she isn't really mine to keep and somebody is going to come and snatch her away... Sometimes I don't even want to let DH hold her. I think this comes from being PAL and worrying so much while I was pregnant that I would loose her. I want to emphasize that I feel like she is not mine. It is a really bizarre feeling, and when I try to talk to DH about it he looks at me like I'm a total LOON. Could this be a manifestation of PPD?:shrug:

Also an update on me. C-Section went relatively well, hospital stay was fairly normal, but I honestly do not remember it being this painful! For fucks sake I am 3 weeks out and my incision is still open in spots, oozing and bleeding! I am ready to go see another Dr. as this one seems to be blowing me off, I feel like a hypochondriac every time I call the office! I called yesterday to tell them about new developments and the nurse said, "Sounds like its getting infected... if the pain gets worse or you notice a foul smell, we'll want to see you." UMMM... really?!?

I'm so frustrated I can't stand it!


----------



## Dazed

Go see another doc Jaymes!

Round - I didn't test at 7dpo, I tested this morning at what I thought was 15dpo! I'm not as big of a POAS addict as some of these girls. I think the earliest I have tested is 9 or 10dpo.


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes i had sorta those feelings for Hero aswell. Im sure it was a combination of a stress filled pregnancy, full of thoughts of doom and the fact that i was put under for the c-section and didnt get to see her or hear her cry right away. I thought i was suffering with PPD but after 3 weeks (one week having her home) i felt much more connected. If you dont feel better after a few weeks see a doctor for some help. Definately see another doctor about your c-section! You dont want an infection for sure...


----------



## LucyJ

Nato glad the cvs is over and done with hope you dont have to wait to long for the results. :hugs:

Dazed and Megg Im keeping everything crossed for you.

Jaymes definitely go and see another dr sounds like it needs to be looked at as you dont want an infection. You have been through a lot with the pregnancy so much worry to deal with that its bound to effect you I would see how you go over the next few days, would counciling help? Could you speak to a dr about how you are feeling?

Round hope this is your month thats a lot of people what are you cooking? Im sure you'll be great.


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome to Baby Boyle and LilMissHappy:flower:

Babyboyle- so sorry to hear about your loss but you have come to the right place! FX that you get your BFP this cycle:thumbup:

LilMissHappy- I am currently preggo w/ a clomid baby and wish you all the luck this cylce:thumbup:

Megg & Dazed- I hope you both have good news to share with us on Friday!!!

Nato- I am sending all the positive energy I can muster to little ninja baby! I'm so happy your CVS testing went well and I pray that the results are good news:hugs:

Vicky- that was so nice of your mom to get off early and help w/Hero. I hope your back pain eases up soon!

Cesca- CONGRATS on your new bundle of joy!!!

Round- :haha: at the nympho comment. FX your less intense bding will get you that sticky BFP!

Jaymes- Congrats on your little girl!!! I'm sorry you are going through a rough patch but I think it is normal after everything you have been through. I hope everything gets better:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

double post


----------



## CJSG1977

I cant catch up for the minute, so for that I apologise!!

But I wanted to tell the sad news that we didnt get Jamie! They said our work was not stable enough as we are holding managers. I explained we were about to secure a permanent pub, but they wont budge and to appeal would cost 1000's! And to top it off my sister has shown her true colours and is calling em every name under the sun. I'm heart broken. So is my husband. I fell out with my sister because she knew the decision days ago and didnt feel the need to tell me and then told me I was insensitive and selfish because I told they found nothing wrong with my scan check up! I really am very sad! But I am just grateful they never turned us down because they thought we were bad people, which still leaves us suitable for adoption in the future if we dont get to have one of our own.

So tonight I am having a few drinks to try and let off some steam. PIMMS!!!

Nato I hope the CVS went ok, and that you and husband and bubba are ok. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Jaymes, get to another doc hunni, thats not right. They need to care for you more. And the displacement you are feeling I would imagine is natural, but try and get some support to make sure it doesnt get out of control. :hug:


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ Im so sorry!! How absolutely devastating. Do you mind me asking where Jamie will now go? Do you get a chance to reapply when your jobs are more stable? I assume not if you would have to appeal rather than reapply. What a kick in the arse, im really sorry. Bloody arses, seriously, hes your blood and you want to look after him, are they going to stop anyone having their own babies who temp for eg??? Sterilisation for all pub landlords!!! wankers 

Hoping....woo hoo 11 weeks!!! 

Thanks Luce, maybe tomorrow...erk

Jaymes, it sounds like you are having a rough time...but anecdotally, from seeing my friends be borderline with PND, it seems that talking helped them a lot, and can make a big difference - i know you might not have time to post very much, but are you talking to your friends and family? have you told someone you trust and who will listen whats going on in your mind?


----------



## NatoPMT

CJSG1977 said:


> PIMMS!!!

<biggestjealousfaceever>

id love a glass of Pimms and a cig.


----------



## NatoPMT

my mouth is watering. i just want Pimms now.


----------



## hoping:)

CJ:nope: I'm so sorry and devestated for you, your hubby and little Jaimie! :hugs: You deserve to blow off some steam so enjoy those drinks!

Nato- Thanks! I can't believe baby is a lime:D I was looking at my ultrasound pic from last Thursday and it says baby was 11 weeks and due 11/3... Do you think my dates will change or maybe baby is showing big because my DH is tall (he is 6 foot 3)? 

Look at you! Just a few more days until you are out of 1st tri!!!... Scratch that! Just one more day:D


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry CJ :cry: Its crap, pure crap!


----------



## NatoPMT

They kept calling me 13 weeks today because ninja is measuring big too. I don't know why your baby might be bigger than dates, but why ever it might be, its good. 

Just hoping that 13 weeks is my lucky week.


----------



## Round2

CJ, I'm so sorry, you must be heartbroken. It's just not fair, not sure what Pimms is, but hopefully you enjoy it!


----------



## vickyd

Wow CJ that really sucks... I always wondered why its so hard to adopt, I mean you can get refused if youre a smoker and stuff; Why do they assume that the baby would be better off in an orphanage???I never could get my head around that one..

Nato ill be smoking that ciggie for you as promised! Wow Pimms, takes me back to UNI and me getting smashed while watching and trying to understand cricket!

Today Hero's poo seeped through her diaper onto my leg while was feeding her, it was an experience!


----------



## vickyd

Wow CJ that really sucks... I always wondered why its so hard to adopt, I mean you can get refused if youre a smoker and stuff; Why do they assume that the baby would be better off in an orphanage???I never could get my head around that one..

Nato ill be smoking that ciggie for you as promised! Wow Pimms, takes me back to UNI and me getting smashed while watching and trying to understand cricket!

Today Hero's poo seeped through her diaper onto my leg while was feeding her, it was an experience!


----------



## CJSG1977

We cant reapply even though they said its based on current circumstances... makes no sense. She said we would have to get the solicitor involved and it would all go through the courts instead of it being dealt with by social services. Jamie will now be adopted, court date is end of june. I will never know him, or see him ever again. I am so sad!

Nato, I will have a few for you! Pimms rocks! Its such a lush summer drink. And its so hot at the minute, its perfect. Its like a fruity liqour type drink. Great with lemonade.

Yeah.... lets sterilise landladies, cruise workers, oh and people in the forces! Fucking tossers! Sorry the pimms has kicked in LOL!

I am just going to re-focus and try put all my energy into making my own bean! DH and I christened our skittle ally the other day :rofl: cause we have no cctv in their pmsl! But not even about BD...just pure passion and indulgence! GREAT! MORE PIMMS! LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

I have tears in my eyes for you, CJ. :cry: What a load of shit. I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Not to have a down moment but I have had so many kicks, as others have. But 6 losses! And now cause I am a fucking pub landlady...that may move more than most people! BULLSHIT!! Ooooohhh Pimms is in action again pmsl. LOVE having zero inhibitions. But for some reason I am still incredibly calm! Maybe I am just accepting the path I have been given! Maybe something good is going to happen!

Nato, possibly ahead of schedule??? Lets hope so!!! xx


----------



## LucyJ

CJ Im devastated for you :cry: that seems so unfair I dont understand. Here for you. Oh and have a glass of pimms for me too love it we had it at our wedding as drinks when people arrived at my parents (we had a marque in the garden) after the service.

:hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Thank you all... I think I will see a therapist, and definitely find a new Dr. I need a GP anyway. 

Sorry to hear about Jamie, CJ. Pimms sounds nice. Enjoy your evening.

Welcome to the disco new girls! Sorry for your losses.


----------



## NatoPMT

Got the test results, updated my journal xx


----------



## SMFirst

So happy for you Nato!! Let those happy tears roll :)

I was just coming on here to wish everyone a Happy Easter, and also to ask a stupid cycle related question:

Short history:
- I had a blood test on Feb 9 confirming my HCG levels were under 10
- Got AF on Feb 28 (but it was only a few days + spotting)
- Next AF was 33 days later (Apr 1) (that is long for me)
- No idea when I might have ovulated (don't temp or use OPKs)
- I am now on CD21 of this cycle and I thought I had symptoms of Ov around CD11 (early) but today I have similar symptoms...

*Here's my question*: Can a new hormone cycle actually begin before AF starts (or put another way, could AF be delayed - this would shift all my timing into line) or are my cycles messed up (made longer, later ovulation) after my MC and I should just accept that?

Thanks :)

(feeling low on the PMA today after another two pregnancy announcements but hopefully the weekend weather will be good and I can keep myself busy!)


----------



## Dazed

I don't know SM. Its hard when you are really clinically keeping track of these things. 

BIG :hugs: I hope you find your PMA this weekend!


----------



## CJSG1977

SM I have OV pains today as well and I am CD20. I noticed the same thing happened last month so I think its just a cycle thing. Last month I thought they were preggers symptoms but now they are happening again I think its just my body changing the way it behaves. You should likely come on at the right time. I have bad back ache today am weepy and have hot flushes. Apparently they arent symptoms for pregnancy for me! This has been the case for most of my cycles since my last mc last aug. I hope this helps!

Nato I am going to read your journal, but sounds like there is good news. I hope so!

Lucy your wedding reception sounds beautiful! We nearly had the same drinks reception.

I am particularly sad and not in a ttc way. We had a surprise stock take today...doesnt bother me. But they are trying to say we have taken the stock. I have been in tears all day! Not a blemish on our record and now this! To top it off my mate has one of their pubs not far from me and they have done the exact same to him. We know we havent taken the stock! The company is struggling and may go under. We think they are trying to pull a fast one! On a plus note we are only with them till May 2nd and then they can SHOVE IT! Should be going into a pub as a manager again, but better pay, 5 miles from home. And for someone I can trust! Sorry for the rant.

Welcome to the newbies. I am so sorry for your losses! :hugs:

Megg?? Where are you and how are you?? xx


----------



## NatoPMT

S&M, thanks bebe. I am near hysterical. Very close. 

Your cycle question. This is the sort of question that megg is best at. It can take a few cycles to get back to normal, but to be honest, you may have a new 'normal' now. Speaking of megg, has there been any testing today? 

Loads of derailers cycles changed after mc, mine certainly did. What are the CD21 symptoms? Are you sure that they are ov symptoms...my feeling is that you cant be absolutely sure of ov symptoms without monitoring, because so many symptoms can be mistaken for each other. Unless you have failed to ov on CD11 and your body has been surging LH unsuccessfully since then, and now are oving, then you are likely not oving. You may be able to tell retrospectively when your next af arrives what happened this month. If it happens in 6-8 days or so, you didnt ov on cd21, and if you af in your normal LP time, you did, but you prob wont have ovd twice 10 days apart (i dont think) 

Why dont you use opks out of nosiness?


----------



## NatoPMT

Bloody *******os CJ!!! sorry youre weepy hormonal too my lovely. :hugs:

If you are out on May 2nd, could this do you any harm...like reference wise or is it just upsetting to be accused like that (or both?)

You are more important than them, they can go put sticks up their bums, you need to stay happy and focussed on what you want out of life, not what their plan for you in their messed up finances are. 

You have more important things to do than playing their games. xx


----------



## SMFirst

CJ - Sorry for all the bad stuff lately, but sounds like you are strong and will get through it all unscathed..

Well - I definitely don't think I ovulated twice this cycle but if I knew when to expect AF then I'd be happier. The symptoms I go by are sharp pains on one side, extra CM, increased sex drive. If I did ov early I'd be even happier as we got in a few good BD's around that time..

I don't temp or use OPKs because in the beginning I assumed that getting pregnant was easy.. I was hoping that after my MC it might be the same - it's only been a couple of cycles so far so I will give it a bit more time.


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you Nato! They are good strong words of encouragement for me right now. They can make threats to take us to court although I am not sure they could prove anything?? It can affect us cause they have a way of ringing all the brweries and holding companies and slagging you off which is illegal in terms of employment law... I do care because one I know we didnt do it and dont like to think that accusation is out there and just because we have worked SO VERY hard here!!! We dont deserve it!

But yes, I and my husband have bigger plans than them! They can go belly up for all I care!!!!!! Hopefully we wil lget our next pub before they can do any damage to our rep!

And its interesting about the LP and eggs not maturing as I am sure that that maybe along the lines of the problem I am having... going to phone the hospital tomorrow and see if they can give me an idea of when I am going to see bitch face FS!!! Wish me luck!

Nato!!!! :dance: The results are AWESOME!!!! So pleased or you hunni! And you are a real mummy!!!!! Cant wait for your bump to be here! xx


----------



## CJSG1977

SM they are the exact symptoms I am having! And I had them last month! I doubt ov can happen twice... not without an af....but then who knows :shrug:


----------



## NatoPMT

lost my big massive post!!! annoyedface 

you can have 2 ovs in a month, ie fraternal twins - some twins are even a few days gestation age different which they didnt think was possible until recently...but i dont know how likely 10 days ov apart is, not very i wouldnt imagine? 

CJ, sounds to me like its an individual in the brewery syphoning off stock or money - could that be possible? can you evidence with stock vs income? I wouldnt think it would be worth the while of a financially struggling company to take individuals to court for small sums as it would cost them a lot to do. You focus on getting out - it wouldnt surprise me if the stress of Jamie, your sister and TTC alone was screwing with your cycles

i know its personal to your needs, but i would really consider using opks cos it will give you more information for minimal stress. I refused to BBT chart for about a year, but i realised after i was struggling that i needed to build up more info. The OPKs are no bother at all, but your choice


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope thats the case, that they dont try come after the money. They say they havent got a report to show what is missing which is why I know its a lie!!! How can it be down if they cant even say... your this much down on x y or z!!! I am going to try not worry about it now.

I had the funny pains last month which was when we went through the assessment so its possible thats why I am having funny symptoms. No bother as I had the same last month so just ignore it and not even recording the symptoms. I used OPK's for about 4 months before taking a pub on and I am definitely going to do so again from this next cycle. Cheers hunni! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Nato you told John yet???? WANT TO KNOW baby ninja's flavour!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

see page 55 of journal for gender update....no giving it away, i like to make people press spoiler buttons and work for their money 


CJ, im sure they wont, im not sure why i wrote that <mentalface>

if they cant prove owt, they certainly wont.


----------



## Megg33k

I know the flavor! :) I'm excited! Happy 2nd Tri, Nato!

Crap, CJ! I'm sorry things aren't going smoother! :hugs:

I'm losing it... I'm done testing, because everything is negative and I'm losing my mind hoping and wishing and staring at the tests like they'll change. I'm only 11dpo, but I'll be gone all weekend. So, I won't be able to test then anyway. I'm just waiting on my betas on Monday and Wednesday, I guess.


----------



## vickyd

Megg honey i can only imagine how fustrated you must feel.....11 DPO is still early hun, if it wasnt they would do the betas then right???? Please try and remain calm and positive, i know im talking shit cause the anticipation makes it impossible to stay calm but please try...


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> I know the flavor! :) I'm excited! Happy 2nd Tri, Nato!
> 
> Crap, CJ! I'm sorry things aren't going smoother! :hugs:
> 
> I'm losing it... I'm done testing, because everything is negative and I'm losing my mind hoping and wishing and staring at the tests like they'll change. I'm only 11dpo, but I'll be gone all weekend. So, I won't be able to test then anyway. I'm just waiting on my betas on Monday and Wednesday, I guess.

Gah, Megg, i know i would be going awol - when do your Monday betas come back? Can you go in for the draw first thing am, just to _do_ something? 

I know how much you have invested in this, i know i havent done ivf but i think i have an idea given the shots and the drugs what the physical commitment is, but i can only imagine how the emotional commitment feels to this process. Its no wonder you are losing your mind, you are allowed to, but dont do it alone. Lets all go bonkers together.


----------



## NatoPMT

Also, its Jamie's due date today, I know Jen isn't around as much at the moment, but thought I'd remember him in her absence

:flow:


----------



## LucyJ

Megg :hugs: thinking of you. The wait must be so difficult for you I wish there was some way they could put us all in hibernation mode and wake us up when we could have bloods done/test/have scans/get results what ever it may be. 

Nato woo hoo :happydance:

S&M it could just be your cycles being a bit messed up and just trying to sort themselves out.

Jenny thinking of you today.

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh CJ I forgot to say what a bunch of fuckers god some people really do need a slap hope they dont cause trouble for you. 

:grr:


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of Jen and Jamie! 

Yes, I can go first thing Monday morning. I'll know about 1 hour later. I don't intend to wait for the clinic to call me on Wednesday. I'll be picking up a copy of my results as soon as they're ready.


----------



## LucyJ

Hope Monday comes really quickly for you Megg


----------



## CJSG1977

Thinking of you Jen and Jamie. Love & Hugs!

Megg I hope the betas on monday come back full of awesomeness!!!!! We'll be waiting to hear.....drooling over our keyboards LOL!

I'm off to check out nato ninja's flavour!!!!

I'm feeling a bit better. What will be will be! We have decided for definite that we will go on the 2nd May regardless of pub situation. We'll get a pub soon enough and will have enough money to pay rent for 2 months which gives us some time. We havent saved a great deal cause we have been trying to get debt free. But I would rather have no savings, than not have work and debtors banging on the door! And my body is very different from last months cycle. Symptoms like hunger, tiredness, bloating and sore boobs which I had this time last month are not present this cycle. I know I missed ov this month cause of how busy we were, but miracles happen :pray:


----------



## CJSG1977

Nato: Woohooo go team ************* FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Urrggg!!! cd1 today, completely wasted an FRER this morning. POAS, wipped and..... pink on the tissue! It completely screws everything up. My cd21 wasn't 21, my cd3 will be on a Sunday and the office is closed, and my ultrasound should be during my next AF! I'm starting to think the forces are against me. I guess I should be glad I have a doc on my side who will hopefully do something for me. It really killed me to have to make a cycle 12 tab in my makeshift chart. I was frustrated before, but now I'm just feeling like a failure. On the briteside, I can drink my sorrows away tonight and kick Nick's butt in Mortal Kombat!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, sweetie! That blows! I know the feeling! I hope you can get it sorted so it all comes out okay still. I think CD4 would be fine for your CD3 bloods... or maybe you won't start full flow until tomorrow?


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Megg. I'm going to call the office today and see what they say. If AF starts on a weekend or mid weekday this cycle and isn't close to being another 39 day cycle, my cd3 can be done before the followup. I'm just at a lose right now. With anyluck this is the beginning of my cycles getting back to normal. I thought maybe AF was delayed due to my freaking out before my last appt, but thats just me trying to rationalize it. There is no way that freaking out that bad for one day would throw everything off (I mean I was totally freaking to the point where my BP was 150/90!). 

My chart is starting to look like a roller coaster! I guess I should be happy I can ride them Sunday and it gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## NatoPMT

Big hug Dazy - i know it feels hard, but biology doesnt have cunning like we do, we can beat this. I had my 3 day bloods on CD5 because of bank holidays, and i have to admit it made me wonder how accurate my values were, but the drs said it was fine and i just made sure anyone who looked at them, i explained what CD they were taken. Talk to the office like you said, and as megg said, Im sure CD4 will be fine or maybe spotting will delay CD1 by a day

Megg, you ok? you upright?

CJ - thanks my lovely!!


----------



## Dazed

Well, I talked to a nurse who said that cd3 had to be done one cd3! She was very adiment about it. She recommended I called the hospital by home, which I did and they can do the blood draw. Asked about the ultrasound should I start AF about that time and she said it would be fine.

Progesterone - 7.7 Since it was done at approximately 3-4dpo I am thinking it is actually fine since it was early.

I'm calmer now!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, CJ, I am so sorry about Jaimie! :hugs: Also sorry about the stock take at the pub, what a load of crap!!! :( 

Jenny, thinking of you today, :hugs:

Jaymes, I'm sorry you're having a rough time. :hugs: I think it's great your'e going to talk to someone because it sounds like something I've struggled with at times with my anxiety--'magicial thinking.' That is, having feelings or hunches about stuff and thinking that your thoughts can someone how effect the outcome (which they can't). I'm thinking talking to someone will really help with that. 

Megg, sorry about the boofn but have fun this weekend. I would also be getting away this weekend if I were you....looking forward to beta day on Monday. :hugs:

SM, my cycles changed after my MC and got longer. I would definitely use OPKs; they are really simple and inexpensive but take away a lot of wondering!


----------



## Allie84

Sorry Dazed, I missed the last page somehow :dohh:

Sorry about the :witch: arriving. I know cycle 12 seems awful but it's kind of like going full circle and having a fresh start now, and you're seeing the Dr. so you'll be getting some answers really soon. 

I've done the thing where I POAS and AF starts when I wipe....I feel for you. :(

Glad the hospital will do your bloods on Sunday....and yes, those are great progesterone results for 3-4 dpo!!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- thinking of your an Jaimie today:hugs:

CJ- glad you are feeling a bit better today!

Megg- sucks about the boofn but your chart is looking ace:thumbup: Have fun this weekend!!! I can't wait to hear about your results on Monday

Dazed- sorry about bfn and wasting a FRER... I've definitely done that before! I'm glad they will still be able to draw cd 3 bloods instead of having them postponed. This cycle will be a clomid cycle, right? I having everything crossed for you!!!

Allie- how is 9 weeks treating you? 

AFM- today is potluck day at work so I am sitting here stuffing my face:D I'm pretty sure this past week I've gained back the 4lbs I lost due to MS so MW should be happy when I see her next week:thumbup: Easter we will be telling Tim's family about baby but I'm pretty sure they already guessed it:dohh:


----------



## Dazed

Hi Hoping - I don't think this will be a clomid cycle. I think he is going to wait until after the ultrasound to make a determination.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, does anyone know if taking oestrogen would then increase your progesterone? i assume not, because in HRT you get oestrogen on its own, or oestrogen combined with progesterone

Thanks, have a friend who's having a panic about her treatment and i am not sure about what she's been told


----------



## Megg33k

I'm okay and upright... just out of town for the weekend!


----------



## CJSG1977

Dazed my FS wouldnt put me on clomid till I had an ultrasound. Thats what my next appointment should be now the scan is done and all clear.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Hoping! 9 weeks is going well so far! :) Have fun telling Tim's parents tomorrow. :) What makes you think they have already guessed? All of the puking? Btw glad you have gained back those 4 lbs! 

Nato, I have no idea about HRT...I hope your friend finds an answer. I would imagine since they are given seperately probably not. Can you phone NHS direct and ask or would those nurses not know? 

CJ and Dazed, I hope you both get Clomid and it brings two BFPS your way very soon. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi girls! Just to let you know i had a baby boy on Tuesday! His name is Luca and he was a teeny 6lb 2oz. I had a super quick labour with no pain relief - i think Luca knew how long we had waited for him so came rather quickly! We're doing really well. Thanks for all your help ladies. Our dreams will all come true xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca so happy for you he is gorgeous and love the name. :hugs:

Happy Easter to everyone hope you are all having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## CJSG1977

Congratulations Cesca. I'm so happy for you. And I hope we all get our dreams. Can't wait to see a pic. Welcome to the world Luca.x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Cesca! I saw pics on FB! He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Happy Easter to you, too, Lucy, and everyone! I hope you havea wonderful day. :hugs: We are just heading off to my Aunt's house after church....40 family members are going to be there! I'm going to meet my cousin's wee baby for the first time as well.

Congrats, Cesca! Yay for a quick natural labor. Luca is just gorgeous and I am so, so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Belated Easter, ladies! I hope everyone had a good weekend?


----------



## BabyBoyle

Congratulations Cecsa!! :) :)


Well, i'm out, AF came this morning :( :( :( :( Looks like another long month :( :( :(


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Cesca!


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS*

Hes just beautiful Cesca, i have been cooing over him on FB. He's a total sweetie. 

Sorry youre out BB, :hugs: stupid bloody witch. she's got a nerve showing her face. 

Have a good time Allie! 

Megg, do you have your blood test today? Good luck. I'm nervous so am hating to think how you feel


----------



## LucyJ

babyboyle sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Megg thinking of you today


----------



## Megg33k

Didn't work... Blood <1. FML


----------



## Sparkly

So sorry Megg :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Megg I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry megg :hugs: big hugs xx


----------



## hoping:)

:nope: oh Megg, I am so sorry:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg, Im so sorry. Just dreadful news. 

You've done such a lot and come so far to hear that result - but try to stay strong. I know it must feel like everything is against you, but these results are statistics and statistics are there to be beaten. 

Just try and recover from this horrible news for now. then we regroup. xx


----------



## yogi77

Megg I am so sorry, it just isn't fair :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Meggles* - I'm so so sorry that this cycle did not work. Just devastating. Ready for your regroup when you are.


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Megg!! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, I'm so sorry, Megg. :hug: I was thinking of you this morning and hoping to come on to good news. :nope: Thinking of you. :(

Today is the one year anniversary of my miscarriage, so I'm thinking of my lost little bean today. :angel:

It was a very early loss but it was still a hard time. One of the hardest things for me was the guilt...I wasn't trying to get pregnant and I was actually regretting it when I got my BFP. I was so scared at the time and unprepared and I think that was the problem. Anyways, it took a few days but I got attached to the bean and then I lost him/her. I struggled a lot with guilt that I caused the MC by not wanting the baby enough. :( I now see that wasn't the case, and I feel like our :angel: is watching over us.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, thinking of your bean too :flow:

I had similar feelings before and after my loss, and i spoke to my therapist about them in depth. You are you, and whatever feelings you had are part of your process.


----------



## Megg33k

Not much recovering for me to do. I was convinced it hadn't worked. I haven't even cried about it. I'm more angry than sad, because I think he should have cancelled the cycle when it wasn't going well. But, that's the past, and I can't change it. This isn't nearly as devastating as my loss was... And, if I don't get a baby from a cycle, I'd much prefer it go this way than the way of MC. I'll be starting over as soon as I'm allowed. But, I won't know anything until Wednesday. I'm not even supposed to know it didn't work yet. *eye roll*


----------



## vickyd

Sorry about the bfn Meggles...Lets hope the next cycle is third time lucky...

Hope everyone had a nice easter, its a pretty big deal here in Greece actually the biggest holiday more important than even Christmas. We went to my inlaws beach house and my sister in law told me she was diagnosed with a unicorunate uterus after having tests done seeing as she wasnt getting pregnant after 2 years. This is a rare abnormality where basically the uterus is half the size and has a malformed structure and also there is only one fallopian tube. She will be starting IVF in a couple of months.I felt bad for her cause all of the neighbourhood came to see Hero and they kept telling her its about time she had a baby too... I told one woman to mind her own buisness and to let her be cause she was being so insensitive even after she saw her practically start crying.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg, thats amazing, maybe we are putting our feelings onto you - however you feel / need to cope is good with me. How would you feel if the cycle went the same next time, would you want to cancel? is it worth preparing for what your limits are, and maximising your energy into what you feel is right? My personal feeling is where there's an embryo there's a chance but of course you dont know that until after youd have made the cancellation decision

Vics - Thats some rough news your sil is coping with, she must have a lot of trust in you. People just dont read the signals. Its all about them and what they want to find out, not about the person they are demanding information from. 

My greek neighbours gave me some coloured hen eggs, i am unfeasibly happy with them, they are on my window sill. Not sure why i like them so much, they are all shiny and bright.


----------



## VGibs

Allie - the main reason I have been in hiding is that it is the anniversary of my last MC and my sleeping baby last week.....Easter id always a very very hard time for me. After I gave birth to my little sleeping boy I looked up at the window and the sun was rising...and there were easter decorations on the window. Everytime I see an easter egg I get sad.....so I know how it feels

Megg - I told you on FB how I felt....I know no one can make you feel better but to be thinking of you...and I am thinking of you darling

My SIL found out her IUI didn`t work this week...she spent almost $9,000 trying to get pregnant with donated sperm...and it didn`t work,,,it`s been a very very bad week


----------



## Megg33k

I think I would cancel under the same circumstances next time. I knew by my E2 that we'd only get 1 or 2 eggs... And, that's just not acceptable. I got 2 eggs at about 600 and 4 at about 1200... I won't waste another egg collection again for only 2 eggs. :nope:


----------



## NatoPMT

Gibby :hugs:

Remembering your little one :flow:

There's been a lot of sad anniversaries in the last week, seems they dont get any easier. My loss was just as spring was starting and the flowers and leaves were coming out, the irony of all the life starting wasnt lost on me. Easter is supposed to be about new starts and new life.

Im so sorry for your SIL, i just feel sick thinking of that sort of situation. I hope shes finding some strength

Megg - sounds like you know what your limits should be, will you discuss with the IVF dr? Get some agreement with where this should go next?


----------



## Round2

Megg, I'm really sorry to hear this cycle didn't work out. Even though you were prepared for the news, I know it doesn't stop your heart from breaking. You sound very determined though, I'm glad you've been able to bounce back and move on.

VGibs and Vicky, sorry to hear about your friends. Things like this always help me put things into perspective and make me realize just how many women go through fertility struggles. It's baffling, because most of us feel so alone.

Allie/VGibs, sorry about your anniversaries. It's a very difficult time. Mine was last month and it was more difficult than I had expected. Hope you're doing okay now.

CJ and Dazed....we can be the Clomid triplets (hopefully not carrying triplets) next month! I'll be starting it too. What dosage are you guys taking? I'll be on 100mg....I'm a little scared, but excited too.

AFM...well I'm exhausted. I hosted my first big family sit down meal on Sunday, 20 people in total came. It was crazy but I enjoyed it. I'm still cleaning up the mess though. Apparently I ovulated this weekend, no idea when though! I temped but I was up late drinking wine most nights and slept in the next day. We DTD every other day, but I feel like we could have done more. Oh well, not much I can do now. At least next month I'll be getting and u/s on CD14 and will be more in control of this situation.

Ugghhh... and I found out that a really good friend of mine is pregnant. I'm happy for her, because she's had alot of bad things going on in her life lately. But neither her or boyfriend have a job. She couldn't even afford a pregnancy test and can't affort prenatal vitimins. I had to mail her an old bottle of folic acid with an IC. She's very unrealistic about her financial situation and just thinks things will work out. On top of that, she's announced her pregnancy to half the universe. She hasn't even been to the doctor yet!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yes. I imagine there will be a new consultation session where we talk about a new strategy... what went wrong... when to try again... how to fix the problems... etc. I hope we can come to an agreement that we're both satisfied with and a plan that sounds like its more likely to work out.


----------



## Dazed

Round - still not on clomid. I was supposed to do the cd3 test Sunday, but I didn't go <hidesheadinshame> because it was a holiday and i had plans. I should hopefully beable to get it done before my followup appointment next month. Until then... I'm still on my own.


----------



## Round2

Dazed said:


> Round - still not on clomid. I was supposed to do the cd3 test Sunday, but I didn't go <hidesheadinshame> because it was a holiday and i had plans. I should hopefully beable to get it done before my followup appointment next month. Until then... I'm still on my own.

Oh well, I'll be a few weeks ahead of you can give you the low down! Here's hoping we just get knocked up the old fashioned way and can toss our clomid out the window!!


----------



## Dazed

I hope so. Got Nick (DH) to start taking vitamins again so lets hope it does something!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi clomid kids. 

Dazy, my hands are on my hips but i am not saying a word. My beak is zipped. 

Rounders - the countdown is on. 28 days to go. Im hoping for a boomfp in the meantime, every other day might be the charm, you usually go all out so maybe the cm is overworked with too much bding and this will be your month 

Hmm, although i envy your friend's naivety, i gotta say, i hope she can provide for the baby, not being able to afford prenatals is pretty skint, and a bit reckless. The 4th and 5th week are most important - or is it 3rd and 4th? either way, i hope your mail gets there quickly. 

Hoping for some naturals this month

I have been shopping and bought some clothes to accomodate my expanding bingo wings, but i had a really frustrating encounter this morning which has pissed me off. I bumped into a friend, and told him my news, and told him i was having a girl. He said 'i hate it when people find out the sex, arent you happy enough just having a baby" I just replied it was a personal decision, but i have been seething about it all day. 

After mc, nearly starting IVF, finding out my immune system could be attacking the baby, taking steroids, having daily injections to prevent mc and then finding out i was high risk for a chromosome disorder / stillbirth / premature birth...errr YES i am happy just to be having a baby, but finding out the baby is healthy and a girl is the first concrete good news i have had as everything else has been tainted with terror, and i would like to share it without being judged please. 

RAHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> Yes. I imagine there will be a new consultation session where we talk about a new strategy... what went wrong... when to try again... how to fix the problems... etc. I hope we can come to an agreement that we're both satisfied with and a plan that sounds like its more likely to work out.

it was an expensive (emotionally and financially) experiment - but hopefully one that will inform the next cycle and give you a stronger chance. I remember some talk of being able to increase doseage to improve E2 and therefore egg numbers? 

all this information is part of the journey to get you to where you need to be. They will work it out this time, they have to get you there.


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - what an odd comment for your friend to make. Why can't people just say "I'm happy for you" and leave their other thoughts inside.. 

Megg - I am so sorry your process didn't work - again, I don't know anything about it but it sounds like you will move on and come up with a good plan for next time.

Well, for Easter my mom gave my DH and I a little chocolate gift: It was the two little Lindt bunnies with the little bells sitting together in a basket.

It was a bit odd because I had just told my DH about you guys and wishing on the bunnies but I hadn't said anything to my Mom, so my DH thought it was a very good coincidence and said we can't eat them because they are good omens..

I would prefer to eat the chocolate of course but I will abstain for the good luck they may bring (for us or for any of the ladies on here that are also waiting for their BFP!!)


----------



## NatoPMT

haha S&M that is torture!!! the bunny bells i rang were ex-bunnies. within seconds. 

get ringing those bells, they work!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vigibs :hugs: so sorry to hear about your sil that must be so hard for her.

Megg it sounds like you have a good plan thinking of you :hugs:

Vicky sorry to hear about your sil I cant begin to imagine what she is feeling Im glad that she could confide in you. I really wish people would think about what they say they have no idea of what someone has been through I know how upset I found it when someone told me it was about time I had a bady this was after my 3rd loss.

Round keeping everything crossed for you.

Dazed good luck and yay to getting your hubby to take vitamins I figure it cant do any harm. I made my hubby eat blueberries, sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds as someone told me they would help us get pregnant he was also on vitamins.

Nato yay for shopping I had a shopping trip at the weekend have found the most comfy pair of trousers from next maternity range. What did you buy? Ive got a wedding to go to at the beginning of June and havnt been able to find an outfit to wear yet.

WTF about your friend I cant believe that at the end of the day it is a personal choice to find out and of course your happy to be having a baby just as happy as someone who doesnt know whether its a boy and or a girl. :Grr: Im angry on your behalf do you want me to bring out my best :ninja: moves.

S&M I love that about the bunnies get ringing those bells.


----------



## Dazed

Nato - The hospital I was advised isn't exactly the place I want to go to (eventhough I could have walked there). The lab wasn't technically open so it was a matter of being seen when they had the chance. I am hoping that I will start on a weekday before my ultrasound so the labs should be in intime for my followup. I am currently wishing on a star, chocolate bunny and praying to the baby gods that maybe... just maybe there will be more on the ultrasound than an empty uterus, but leave it to me for that not to happen.

When are we going to get the bump pic in your journal?


----------



## Round2

Nato - what a dumbass your friend is. I'm sorry, but that is sooo rude! How can somebody make such a judegemental comment because you found out the sex of your baby! Please just ignore him and go back to your happy baby girl mood. 

Have you got any pink flowery dresses yet? Oh and yes, a bump pic please.

My friend is a dumbass too. I'm so mad that she's not taking pre-natal vitamins. This pregnancy was not an accident either. Makes no sense to me.

SM, get tinkling those bells (not _balls _as Sparkly pointed out to me)!! It's a sign! Not sure if I could resist though, I love Lindt chocolate.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I'm so glad that you are dealing with everything so well! I hope the next round come quick so you can be on the fast track to your forever baby:hugs:

Vicky & vGibs- sorry to hear about your SILs. It is incredible to think how so many of us go through such heart ache to get our LOs. I hope things start looking up for both of them.

the clomid triplets- Good luck!!! 

Nato- how fun! I can't wait to go shopping for maternity clothes! So far I can still fit into my clothes with the help of a belly band but maybe next month I will begin my shopping:thumbup: 

What a jerk your friend was! Why can't he just be happy for you and keep his mouth shut?!

Lucy- good luck on the dress search! I also have a wedding to attend at the begining of June. I'm looking forward to it and hopefully I will have a real bump.


----------



## jenny25

hey guys sorry been mia just with jamies due date and that i felt pretty crap now the fertility clinic have cancelled my hsg now need to wait for a new appointment so im due to ovulate within the next 3-4 days so i may just have one shot of it and that be that pauls due in the hospital in 2 weeks :D 
on the other hand i aint been feeling great been feeling ill and having headaches and pains in my neck since last night urgh the house is falling apart cause the water guys are here fitting new pipes we have a blocked bath drain no water and the light has just gone in the bathroom which requires the council too look at it blah blah blah sorry its not a happy post on the bright side my maid of honor is coming down the day i ov so thats gonna be mad ha ha xx


----------



## NatoPMT

GRRRRR lost post which was very well mannered and answered everyone. Hissy fit.


----------



## SMFirst

this site has been weird lately - sometimes I can't even get it to open at all..


----------



## Dazed

I agree, but I have read that they are working on their servers to fix these issues.


----------



## cazza22

Meggles mahoosive :hugs: babe I'm so sorry about this cycle not being the One :-( lov ya Hun xxxx

cesca congratulations on ur little beauty :hugs: & weldone on ur quick labour u soldier xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I just wanted to post and say that I'm still going to be around, but I'm not finding myself as anxious to log in right now. Its not depressing or anything, I've just been trying to keep myself busy. So, don't start thinking I've gone off and gotten lost somewhere if I don't say much for a bit. Honestly, until I know when my next cycle is, I don't have much worth saying. And, I'm coping well but not in a mental position to really advise anyone on anything right now. So, I guess I'm saying I'm being a bit selfish! LOL I'm trying to teach myself how to do "couponing"... So, I'm sort of throwing myself at that right now in an attempt to occupy myself. But, I still love you all dearly!

The answer about the dosage and E2 and all... There are higher dosages or possibly other drug combos that could lead to a better response from me. We only didn't change it this time because it worked last time. I honestly thought maybe we should, because I wasn't terribly jazzed about only 4 eggs last time. So, I was even less jazzed about 2 this time. But, this failed cycle WILL spur him to change my protocol... and it was honestly worth it if that's what it takes to get him to re-evaluate my meds/dosage/protocol. It hasn't been nearly as devastating as I pictured it in my head. Perhaps its because I pictured it so many times that I desensitized myself to it before it even happened? I dunno if that's possible! But, it feels like it might be the case this time!


----------



## XxSamBxX

just stopping by to say hello xoxoxox


----------



## CJSG1977

Megg hunni I am sorry this cycle didnt work out. And I hope they come up with a mega plan that will be the right solution for you. I wouldnt blame you not being on much, and can certainly understand that this is not a great time for you to be giving out advise. :hug: I'm thinking of you hunni!!!

Round, that is very worrying about your friend. I think she needs to think seriously about the impact having this baby is going to have and start looking at ways to make her and her partner more financially secure! As Nato said, to not be able to afford vits is pretty damn skint!!!! I am so happy that you will be on your Clomid cycle soon!! :dance: Hope to not be far behind you!!

Dazed <wagsfinger> make sure you go for CD3 bloods next time!!! But would be nice if we could have some natural bfps...so maybe one of us will be lucky.

Nato your friend is a knob end!!! Yes I said that!!!! Damn him! And how dare he try take away the most glorious thing that is to ever happen to you and make it about the sex of the child! IDIOT!!! You should tell him next time that you have since found out that you are giving birth to a nato ninja and when she is born she is gonna come kick his ass cause she heard what he said to her mummy!!!!!!!!

AFM... I have had the most awful week with everything up in the air with the pub. Packing most of our stuff in half hour cause I thought they were gonna give us 5 mins to get out over that stock take issue!!!! But now we have keys to our new home back in wales :dance: We are moving everything from the pub and the old house all in to the new house on saturday, which I am thrilled about. And Monday morning we go home! Few weeks hol while we wait for our new pub!!!

And..... I FINALLY got my follow up appt with bitch face FS on the 24th May!!!!!!! They will go through scan results which I already know are fine and then it should be clomid!!! In time for my June cycle. May's is going to be eau naturelle!

Before I post my reply I highlight and copy my message cause sometimes it fooks up. But then I can just paste it....


----------



## Dazed

Yay CJ on moving and a new pub. Your appt is the same day as my scan! I'm not going to miss my next blood draw! BTW - I do the same thing with the coping of the reply so that I don't lose it now.


----------



## CJSG1977

May 24th should be a good day then chick!!! We will pray for that!!! Then we can all be clomid triplets!! I cant decide if I would be bothered if I had triplets... might go mad but hey! With 6 losses to have 3 would make me sooooooooo happy!!!

Its May 4th I'm not looking forward to as that is my due date. Its stange as well cause this is my last cyle before my due date and my body is really calm. Normally my 2ww is full of strange twinges and pains and symptoms...but this month....nothing. But I am going to try stay strong as we have move move move to focus on. And will be back with our family and friends. Best place to be then I think!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry for the upcoming due date. Mine has come and gone long ago. 

I'm not sure how I would feel about triplets. I think I would definately go mad as well! I could probably deal with twins though!

:wine: Heres to getting the help we want, the help we deserve, and the future babies to love! (sorry, they didn't have toasting glasses)


----------



## CJSG1977

TBH I have so many due dates now its hard! I hope you braved through yours ok.x

Twins would be very nice!!!!! And toast to you too hunni!! We will make this happen.xx


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls! :wave:

Megg, I totally understand. Will you let us know how your appt today goes, though? :hugs: Have you watched Extreme Couponing? You could save some serious dough and stock up on a year's supply of canned corn for nothing if you do it right. I've always wished I had the discipline to coupon. 

CJ, good luck with the busy week of moving, but I bet it will feel really nice to be home. Good luck on the 24th! :hugs: 

Dazed, I hope this is your month, but I'm still wagging my finger at you for not getting the bloods done. ;) On the other hand having to go into the hospital on Easter Sunday doesn't sound fun. 

Nato, what a strange reaction your friend had. He is obviously male and has obvs. never conceived a chlid in his womb...totally clueless. That still doesn't give him an excuse to be a buzzkill, though. 

Round, that is just so sad about your friend. The thing is, there are babies and mothers all over who get pregnant in bad circumstances with out a penny to their name who do it on purpose and go on to have 3 more. And then there are people like us who are responsible adults with jobs and homes and mega vitaimins who can't get pregnant easily. :nope: And people like Megg who already have a nursery to provide a baby with a great life and instead.....urgh. It just doesn't make sense.

AFM, yesterday was last day at the school! It was a bittersweet. As of today I am self employed and working from home! Meaning I slept in until 9 and am currently on the couch channel surfing and eating a breakfast burrito. Erm.... ;) Weeell, I'm not going to delve full time into my new job until Monday so I'm going to spend this week getting my office ready and the house clean. Or whatever will make me feel less guilty about taking it easy for a few days haha.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I'm glad to hear you are coping and I completely understand why you won't be on so much. Good luck with couponing! I watched a show on it too and if you do it right it is so worth it but it takes a lot of time and dedication... I'm sure it will keep you more than busy! I'm with Allie and don't have the patience:dohh:

CJ- good luck with the move and I hope that natural cycles work out:thumbup:

:hugs: to those who have had their angel's due dates pass.

Allie- I am so freaking jealous! Sleeping until 9 and watching tv while enjoying a breakfast burrito sounds like my kind of day. Maybe I should look into working from home...

AFM- both of my parents ended up in the hospital last week and my dad is still there:nope: My mom has this weird thing where she gets violently ill throughout the year and has to be hospitalized... I think this last episode was due to the stress of my dad being in the hospital. My dad developed pneumonia, a stomach infection and is still having issues w/being confused. He was fine on Easter and was able to talk with my family and even sing songs to my niece and nephew but now he doesn't even know who any of us are:cry: My mom asked me to stay put in Colorado and will call if I need to come home but it is just heartbreaking. I really hope that he comes out of it because it is really starting to scare us. I guess confusion after a siezure is normal but I just don't know how long it is suppose to last. Needless to say, it has been a stressful few weeks but I am trying my best to stay calm for the baby.

On another note we have our 12 week scan tomorrow. I am nervous and excited. I just hope baby is ok.


----------



## SMFirst

Great idea about copying your post before hitting reply..

May 24 is the best day ever. It's my birthday :) (my 30th this year!)

And as it turns out, since AF arrived today for me, I am on track to either get a birthday BFP or my next AF on my birthday.... I am going to tell my DH that the only gift I want is the BFP so we'll have to work harder for it...

Allie - good for you for taking a relaxing week!

Hoping - so sorry about your parents. I hope they both get better quickly, especially your Dad (that is so awful that he is confused, my grandma was like that in hospital and it really upset me to see it)

Megg- :hugs: Distractions are really good sometimes - good luck couponing!


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Hoping. I really hope you dad gets better soon and thats horrible about your mom.

Good Luck on the birthday BFP SM.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Hoping! I hope both your parents are better soon. It must be such a stressful time for you. But a lully scan to look forward too :dance: Cant wait to hear about it! x

Allie I don't blame you having a chill out. Make the most of it sweety!

After all the trouble we had with our holding company the buggers have asked us to stay on an extra week! Kiss my ass comes to mind which is exactly what we will be saying on Saturday. :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Hoping so sorry to hear your parents are having such a rough time....Hope everything turns out ok...Yay for 12 week scan!!

Meggles you are always missed when you take a break..Lets hope that the clinic takes the right action to secure your baby soon!

CJ good luck on your new beginnings!

Allie woohoo working from home! My dream job...

AFM have been going to the gym and pretty much sticking to my diet although im not in the diet state of mind... Today i think i ate a kilo of brocolli, poor alex will suffer in bed tonight! Hero choked while my mom was feeding her causing my mom to freak; I was calm and took over without so much as a quickening of the heart! Watch me go all rational and sane on you all!


----------



## SMFirst

yay for being sane Vicky ;)


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping I am so sorry to hear about your parents hope they both recover soon. Good luck with your scan will be thinking of you.

24th May is a great day its my hubbys birthday he'll be 40 this year.

CJ thats great news about the pub and you moving home good luck with the move.

Allie yay for working at home.

Vicky well done you for going to the gym and sticking to your diet and for being so calm when hero choked.


----------



## VGibs

Here is my disco baby saying "Your dreams will come true disco ladies and I am proof!"


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hoping, when it rains it pours! :hugs: Thinking of you, and looking forward to hearing about your scan! :) Happy 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!

Vicky, way to be sane!! :happydance: How are you doing in general? How's Hero?

Hey, Lucy, how are you?

I managed to do hardly anthing today, it was lovely. Well, I'm currently wondering if maybe I have a UTI. Never had one before. Why do the symptoms have to be the same as pregnancy?!?!


----------



## Allie84

Awww look at that sweet little face Virginia!!!! She just melts my heart!


----------



## Allie84

I have my 10 week midwife appointment today! In a little over an hour....hubby is coming and the midwife is going to try to find the HB with the doppler. I've read it's too early, and I'm trying to prepare myself so I do not freak out, but I probably will anyways! I realize I'm not even 10 weeks until tomorrow so even less likely it will work. Ahhhh!


----------



## Round2

I'm sure it will be fine Allie, good luck! Let us know how it goes. You too Hoping!!


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- good for you going all rational and getting back to the gym!

vGibs- your LO is such a cutie!!! 

Allie- Good luck at the scan!!! 

AFM- Just back from my scan

Spoiler
Baby is still doing great with a nice strong heart beat and is still measuring ahead:cloud9: We got to hear the heart beat on the doppler and also got a sneaky peak at the gender but of course it is not 100% certain so I am keeping my mouth shut for now! Our next appointment will be on May 12th.


----------



## Round2

Yahoooo! Awesome news Hoping....congrats!


----------



## Allie84

I'm back!! We got to hear baby's hearbeat on the doppler. :cloud9: :) I was prepared for it to be too early but she found it right away and said it was a nice strong heartbeat and 160-170 bpm. It was the most amazing sound!

She was going to do an u/s if she couldn't find the HB but as she found it I didn't get the u/s...that's okay, I'm just happy baby is in there and doing well. :)

Congrats hoping! Oh, wow, the sex already? That's amazing! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Hooray!! More good news...congrats Allie!!

Look at you girls, almost in the second tri!


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in quick to let you know that I'll be back on the IVF train in 4 weeks (ticker in my siggy). We're upping my meds and hoping for more eggs. He said the rest was textbook perfect. So, that's all we can change! FX'd! Meds start on May 26!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I'm so happy you got to hear baby's heart beat and it was nice and strong!!! 

As for us knowing the sex... its not 100% since it is so early but we will hopefully know for sure at our next scan:thumbup:

Round- yep! 2nd tri here we come:D

Megg- that is awesome news about starting a new cycle and upping your meds:thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls!!!

Of course right after I had a stressful convo with my parents (who don't yet know). Those who remember from back around Christmas and last summer, my parents go through crazy phases of fighting and drama. :( Of course they chose today to fight and complain to me!!!!!! I felt a cramp afterwards and freaked out of course. Way to rain on my parade.....

Hoping, I thought of you. You've had family stress and your LO is okay so I'm trying to remember that. But it seems every time I get upset I get cramps and I worry a lot. Luckily it's not often I get upset but I always feel bad for the baby.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I always worry about stressing too much but you are right, everything has been fine. I don't typically get too upset either but like you I worry that I am hurting the baby when I do. This has to be normal especially when PAL. We should be able to breath a little easier since we both had good appointments to reassure us:flower: I hope things start calming down with your parents:hugs: When do you think you will tell them? I'm sure if they knew they would make it a priority to not stress you out.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie yay to hearing your little ones heartbeat it is an amazing sound so happy for you. Sorry to hear you've had a stressful conversation with your mum and dad, I know the cramps are scary but please try not to worry.

Im doing good thanks apart from being on antibiotics my skin had flared up again so they've given my antibiotics just in case theres a bacterial infection waiting on another appointment with the dermatologist. Im still at my mum and dads which is lovely but been a little stressfull as my mum hasnt been 100% and my brother had been causing both my parents a bit of stress which they dont need or deserve. I love being home miss steve but its nice to have some time with my mum just a shame we havnt been able to do some of things we had planned (shopping mainly). We're watching the royal wedding tomorrow, one of the reasons for me being home this week, which Im looking forward to.

Hoping yay so happy your scan went well :happydance: great news. 

Megg thats good news that they will up the meds and you will be starting a new cycle hoping that this time it will be it for you. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Lucy and Hoping. :hugs:

I'm trying to remember it was just for a few minutes that I was upset and it seems like it's more like prolonged stress that effects the baby. I'm just so paranoid about every little thing! I wish I could be happy and stress free 24/7 and not worry about the baby. Wishful thinking!! You're right, when I tell my parents they will treat me differently I'm sure...we are thinking of telilng them at 12 weeks or maybe Mother's Day, I haven't decided yet. 

Lucy, sorry you're mum's been under the weather. Enjoy the Royal Wedding!! Who else here is watching it?? I'm thinking of getting up at 6 am to watch it...coverage starts 4 am my time but I don't think I have it in me to get up that early!


----------



## Dazed

I don't have it in me either Allie. I could catch a little bit of it before I go to work. I just want to see the dress!


----------



## SMFirst

me too - I just want to see her dress, but I'll wait till the re-play of the wedding later on Friday evening :) (or see it on CNN.com while at work!)


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls hope you're all well. I'm just on my way back home after my cruise. Had a fab time, and a total shock at 11dpo on Wednesday in the form of a 

Can't believe it, especially since we were going to start ivf next month. God bless clomid! Trying to stay calm, but have already started freaking out at every twinge so far. 

Have taken 5 tests already :haha: and will try and post a pic later.

Need to go and read back now :hugs: have missed you girlies whilst I've been away


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha missed the word boomfp out, but you get the gist. I'm on my iPhone


----------



## Dazed

YAY Sugar :yipee: :happydance: I am so excited. Someone else I can live through!! I'm doing a little jig in my chair at the moment!


----------



## Round2

OMG Sugar that's fabulous news!!! Uterus threatening works yet again!!

So are you doing anything different this time? When will you get a scan?

Yay! So excited for you.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Ashley!!! That's awesome!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh sugar thats amazing news so happy for you glad you had a fab time and what a lovely surprise. Im doing my happy dance for you :happydance: massive :hugs: Good to have you back.

Allie I really wish I could say you'll be worry free but Im afraid you wont but the days of worry will become fewer and outweighed by the positive feelings. Your baby will be fine try to find different ways to relax have you thought any more about getting a dopplar? That helped me relax a little also lying down on the sofa with my hand on my tummy and talking to the baby would calm me that and steve he was very good when I had my panics.

I have loved the royal wedding she looked so beautiful its been a real occassion.

:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

OMG Congrats Sugar!!!!! Post a pic, post a pic, post a pic!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!! God bless Clomid indeed. I'm also glad you had a good time on your cruise. :)

About every twinge....this is my advice from recent experience...the first few days and weeks after a BFP are the most crampy. I was convinced so many times before AF was due and just after she was late that she was going to come any time! I also had bad backache one day and was sure I was doomed. Now that I'm 10 weeks I still get random pains and cramps and twinges. :hugs:

Megg, I'm happy you got your next round of IVF set up. How are you feeling? :hugs:

I am currently watching my DVRed coverage of the royal wedding as I slept right through it. Prince William is going bald already!! Kate looks really beautiful, love her dress.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the advice Lucy! :hugs: I like the idea of talking to the baby more. I do sometimes but yes that's a good idea for calming down!

I see a lot of interesting hats as I watch the wedding....I wish that was an American tradtion, how fun would that be. :)


----------



## vickyd

WOOHOOO Sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Must have been that good ol' Med air lol!!! 

I watched the royal wedding, thought it was disgusting waste of money especially since there have been so many people loosing their jobs in the public sector. Surely that money could have been used to keep them employed....Sorry if I offend anyone but in these difficult times the world is facing i just cant justify it. Kate did look stunning however, and youd think william would invest in some plugs before he looks just like his dad! I always thought Harry was the sexy of the two.


----------



## Round2

Ha, ha...plugs!! I thought that too! Poor guy, everybody in the world is commenting on his bald spot today.

Kate did look beautiful and so happy.

It is a HUGE waste of money, totally agree. But then again, there are so many ways people waste money, at least this was something happy that brought the whole world together.

I kept looking for BnB faces in the crowd....didn't recognize any!! Where were you ladies???


----------



## hoping:)

OMG!!! CONGRATS SUGAR:yipee: Looks like clomid and a relaxing cruise was just what you needed.


----------



## yogi77

Allie that is great that you got to hear the heartbeat at your appointment!! 

Sugar, CONGRATS that is awesome news!!! :happydance::happydance:
POST A PICTURE :D

I PVR'd the royal wedding so that I can just watch what I want to watch...plus, there was no way I was pulling an all nighter to watch it live :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

did i read that right?????? Sugar, has a BOOMFP!!!!!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

this is better than the royal wedding. i am beside myself. I think i just keeled over.


----------



## NatoPMT

im in hysterics - another threatened uterus gives it up!!!

Im also sticking with the festive red white and blue theme.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps Dazy, CJ and Rounders - get that clomid on the go.

God Bless our gracious Clomid.


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> I kept looking for BnB faces in the crowd....didn't recognize any!! Where were you ladies???

i was behind the police cordons, apparently you had to get there at 9am to get anywhere near the procession, not rock up at midday expecting a ringside seat


----------



## Megg33k

Well... I wish I could continue the good news... but apparently I'm now stuck waiting for insurance-related purposes. My June cycle is off the table. I either have to wait for my insurance to clear the current charges (which takes 2-3 months) or I have to pay $1600 out of pocket before continuing (which would probably take us 3-4 months). So, I guess I'm literally just out of chances here.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> im in hysterics - another threatened uterus gives it up!!!
> 
> Im also sticking with the festive red white and blue theme.

I applaud the dedication it took to make that post!!! :thumbup: Worth it, very pleasing to the eye!


----------



## Dazed

So sorry Megg :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

HOORAY Sugar!!! I want to reach through the screen and hug you!! What a fantastic way to end a vacation too :)

Megg - Sorry about your delays.. Take this time to yourself though - enjoy all the other things in life, eat and drink at will.. go on a little pampering trip?

I didn't watch any of the Royal Wedding yet.. I wish we had the beautiful hats tradition over here too - I actually considered it for my wedding (would have gone with the theme) but we wouldn't have been able to pull it off properly..


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks girls. Nato, loving the themed colour congrats! Round, I'm going to pay to get scanned every few days for reassurance this time :haha: 
Seriously, I'll prob pay for a few private ones.

I'll have to get Mal to post pics soon as I'm an IT idiot! It was so unexpected, I started to bleed red blood at 7dpo on second day of cruise, so thought AF had started and foolishly hit the champers in a big way that night as I was really fecked off and thought that was it before IVF. Next day, blood had gone, so decided to test at 11dpo. Woke up at 4am that day after a crazy dream that I was up the duff and decided to test as I was bursting for a tinkle, and the line came up straight away. I nearly fell off the toilet! :haha: Woke Mal up immediately and did another test 2 hours later and got another line.

Nato, you'll be so proud of me, I've taken 5 tests and only found out on Wednesday. I look forward to many days ahead on me poas.! :thumbup:

What I did differently this month:
gave up completely and called my uterus every name under the sun!
used clomid (round 2)
arranged a date to potentially start IVF
BD'd twice a day and bought some saucy underwear (sorry tmi!)
ate shit loads on the cruise and relaxed :haha:

I swear the clomid really helped, so I can't wait for Dazed, Rounders and CJ to start on it. Bring on the clomid BFP's!

I've missed all of the fecking wedding by being stuck in a car on the way back from Southampton today, so need to have a major catchup later. 

Megg, I'm so sorry it didn't work this time and that's totally crap about the insurance.I was so hoping it would work for you this time. Could you not give clomid a go whilst waiting to try again? :hugs:

Allie, :happydance:on your 10 weeks scan, so chuffed for you.

Ditto Hoping, can't wait to hear the sex! :thumbup:

Need to read back further, to catch up the rest.


----------



## sugarlove

P.S. Ok, how do I do a spoiler for pics?


----------



## hoping:)

Megg:hugs: That is so awful:growlmad: I get so fed up with US insurance!!! Will you try naturally/NTNP while you wait or just take a break all together? Either way I hope you take some time for your self like SM suggested.

Sugar- I am just so thrilled for you! I absolutely love clomid too:thumbup: Can't wait to see the pics!!! I'm not sure on how to upload pics using a spoiler:shrug: I always seem to have trouble.

As for the Royal wedding I didn't get a chance to watch but hope to do so when I get home. I can't wait to see what Kate's dress looks like!


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm sure everyone can handle a test pic, sod the spoiler - show us the test!!!! 

Sounds like a full on implantation bleed - dont worry, the baby doesnt share your blood at this stage so a one off champagne session will be fine, cant be helped now anyway. 

This sounds like a sticker ash...from what you told me about your loss, it does sound COMPLETELY different - this one knows s/he is here and is throwing serious symptoms around demanding to be given attention. 

im excited about the prospect of more clomid boomfps.


----------



## sugarlove

Spoiler
11 dpo



Spoiler
13 DPO



Spoiler
13 DPO


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> I either have to wait for my insurance to clear the current charges (which takes 2-3 months) or I have to pay $1600 out of pocket before continuing (which would probably take us 3-4 months). So, I guess I'm literally just out of chances here.

Im very sorry to hear that


----------



## sugarlove

Don't know how to reverse the pics, so sorry about that. 

Nato, I started on your cyclogest as soon as I got the Boomfp. Do you thinks that's ok? I know noone in the NHS will give me the nod to take it, so thought I might as well start it on my own.


----------



## NatoPMT

yeah, it will be fine. It really cant do any harm, dont worry about that

that 13dpo is a cracker, i know we are always banging on that it doesnt matter how much a test darkens, but that has really darkened!! 

If you want to get prescriptions for the cyclogest and the nhs wont do it, youd have to go private and you know the hassle i went through with ARGC (although i am now retrospectively thanking Dazed's baby gods that i did do that) - what do you want to do - any ideas?


----------



## Round2

Megg, I feel like I'm just out words to say to you....'I'm sorry' just doesn't seem enough anymore. It's just not fair, nobody deserves the rollercoaster ride that you've been on. It's got to get better for you soon. Maybe you can try some Clomid and join us till your next IVF??

Sugar, beautiful pics! Do you mind me asking, how much Clomid were you taking? What days did you take it?

I'm excited for next month but I'm a little concerned how this drug will affect me. I only took 50mg of soy (25mg clomid) and I ovulated at least 3 days earlier. Obviously this little of an amount has already affected me. I hope I don't make quadruplets!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Nato. I'm going to pay for the private scan anyway, so will see if I can get more cyclogest. 

I'm already paranoid as hell and freaked out majorly last night when I was still on the cruise. Got some bad cramps in my tum, which felt like vicious endometriosis pains. I was convinced it was all over last night, but rang the Early Preggo Unit in Southampton first thing this morn. She reassured me by saying that endo can flare up quite badly in early pregnancy and that possibly a new patch of endo has developed with taking the clomid. Certainly, I had some rotten pain at the start of this cycle. Seems to have gone now thank god. I can't imagine though how I'm going to get through this first tri. 

Off to parents for a curry. Will log on a bit later
:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Round, I took 50g clomid days 5-9. My best mate had to reduce to 25mg as she produced 8 follicles the first month and had to abstain.
I'm scared it's triplets, as I wasn't scanned this month as the NHS won't in York. Reckon could cope with twins but not sure about triplets. Guess I'll find out come scan day! I only produced 2 follies when I paid for the scan privately the first month, so hopefully this month was similar.


----------



## SMFirst

sugarlove said:


> What I did differently this month:
> gave up completely and called my uterus every name under the sun!
> used clomid (round 2)
> arranged a date to potentially start IVF
> BD'd twice a day and bought some saucy underwear (sorry tmi!)
> ate shit loads on the cruise and relaxed :haha:

That seems to be a major trend for getting BFPs:

Relax, Threaten Uterus, Eat and drink what you like, and in the end, make a date for IVF...


Due to my own personal beliefs/plans, I won't ever be making the appt for IVF, but I can certainly do all the rest with gusto!!


----------



## Round2

sugarlove said:


> Round, I took 50g clomid days 5-9. My best mate had to reduce to 25mg as she produced 8 follicles the first month and had to abstain.
> I'm scared it's triplets, as I wasn't scanned this month as the NHS won't in York. Reckon could cope with twins but not sure about triplets. Guess I'll find out come scan day! I only produced 2 follies when I paid for the scan privately the first month, so hopefully this month was similar.

Whoa! I bet that will be me. I always seem to react well to drugs. If I get more than one I think hubby will run away!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar dont worry, your last scan only showed 2 follicles so i would guess that your body reacted the same way this cycle. Hopefully. 

Rounders = octomum


----------



## NatoPMT

S&M, you have to threaten your uterus properly though. So you will have to pretend you are going for ivf, and just not tell your uterus that its not happening. They are easily fooled apparently.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I understand your point. For me with all the doom and gloom that has been about it nice to have something positive that has brought the country together and it has bought a lot of money into the country which is a good thing. 

Megg Im so sorry to hear that. :hugs:

Round I watched it at home with my parents.

Sugar those are amazing lines I promise you that you will get through the 1st tri but it may feel like an enternity here for you.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Rounders = octomum

Ha..ha.. Think I need some plastic surgery first!


----------



## Allie84

Yay Sugar those are great lines!!! I love a good BFP!!!! :happydance: Glad threatening your uterus worked like a charm. :hugs:

SM, I only threatened my uterus with Femara and an HSG and it worked, so it doesn't have to be IVF! :thumbup: But yes, I was like Sugar and that month I BDed twice a day and also relaxed a lot more (due to my concussion). So it seems to be a theme! 

Oh, Megg, I'm so sorry! :( That is so frustrating!!!! Can you work with them at all to get them to change their minds? Will they take a payment plan on that money? Can you borrow it from someone? Just brainstorming. :( :hugs:

Lucy, I'm with you and think it's nice to have something happy to focus on a for a bit even if it's a bit ridiculous and expensive like Vicky says. It's a morale booster and we could all use that. Who doesn't like seeing a beautiful beaming bride?

(This paragraph is a downer)I've just spent far too long reading about 2nd trimester losses and now I'm seriously freaked out. This is going to sound stupid but I'm afraid of child birth and I'm also afraid of how horrible the experiences of people with later miscarriages seem to be. :( Now that I'm further in 1st tri, it hit me at the 'early loss' stage I had before was over and now if I don't end up with a baby the loss would be seriously horrible and traumatic. I need to get off the internet for a bit maybe. I know this is a negative but I just feel scared and wanted to share. Maybe I'm not the only one who worries?


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - you won't have a loss. besides the stats for late losses are very low, and if all has been going well up to now they are even lower..


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> (This paragraph is a downer)I've just spent far too long reading about 2nd trimester losses and now I'm seriously freaked out. This is going to sound stupid but I'm afraid of child birth and I'm also afraid of how horrible the experiences of people with later miscarriages seem to be. :( Now that I'm further in 1st tri, it hit me at the 'early loss' stage I had before was over and now if I don't end up with a baby the loss would be seriously horrible and traumatic. I need to get off the internet for a bit maybe. I know this is a negative but I just feel scared and wanted to share. Maybe I'm not the only one who worries?

no, youre certainly not. I am very worried and have purposely not googled, because im at increased risk of a 2nd tri loss. I keep thinking about Jen's loss in particular and the problems Vic has encountered with both her pregnancies. My 12 week scan bloods showed i have low papp-a which is linked to placental abruption, still birth and premature birth, as is my high hcg. The sonographer also said how low the placenta was which really worried me. I also have killer cells, which are linked to 2nd tri loss

i almost googled mmc at 14 weeks today and resisted. 

i am terrified of a 2nd tri loss and its really playing on my mind. 

Allie, im sorry im not being much comfort, but it is rare so try not to worry, you have no reason to worry.


----------



## SMFirst

Off topic: Has anyone read the book "My Sister's Keeper" (it's also a fairly new movie).. I just started reading it: I like it because it is intriguing but I also find the book's subject troublesome (for lack of a better word)...

Just wondered if anyone else had reviews of it?


----------



## Round2

Allie, your fears are totally natural. But like SM says, the chances of you having a mc now are really quite low.

As for childbirth, I can honestly say (don't tell hubby), but it wasn't that bad! It wasn't easy, but it was nothing like I imagined it would be. I got to 8cm, then had an epidural only because my nurse thought I would be in laboour for a long time (she was wrong). But my epidural wore off half way through pushing, so essentially I felt most of it. I swear, after you go through it you will never worry about it again.


----------



## Round2

SMFirst said:


> Off topic: Has anyone read the book "My Sister's Keeper" (it's also a fairly new movie).. I just started reading it: I like it because it is intriguing but I also find the book's subject troublesome (for lack of a better word)...
> 
> Just wondered if anyone else had reviews of it?

Love this book. I've read most of her books and am currently reading another - Second Glance. I just finished my favourite book of hers, it's called Keeping Faith.


----------



## Allie84

SM, what is the book's subject?


Nato, you did make me feel better, actually. :hugs: It's comforting to know that having some morbid thoughts isn't weird. I would definitely suggest to NOT go to the 2nd trimester loss page...I ended up there because one of my BnB friends (Mellybelle) just had a late loss and reading about her experience and even recalling Megg's 10 week loss was really freaking me out. So I went to that forum, where of course every poster has had a late loss, and ugh. Scared and depressed. 

But SM has a good point....it IS very rare. The midwife yesterday said at 10 weeks with a good hearbeat the rate of loss is near 1%....very low. So even though EVERY poster on that forum had a late loss, they represent only a VERY small percentage of the population and even BnBers....I guess that's how I'm going to try to look at it. 

I think of Vicky and Jen as well. :hugs:

I'm not saying early losses are 'easy' but I would much MUCH rather go through another 5 week loss than anything Melly, Megg, Jen, Vicky (and many of you I'm sure) went through. 

Nato, you have some of the best medical care in the world going for you right now and I hope that's a comfort. At my midwife appointment yesterday she said they can't even do that NT scan in Fargo which is why they just do the bloods and then send you away for a scan if the bloods warrant. I'm thinking, 'Great, what a podunk hospital in a podunk town!' I mean it's not third world or anything but it's not big city medical care.


----------



## Allie84

Round2 said:


> Allie, your fears are totally natural. But like SM says, the chances of you having a mc now are really quite low.
> 
> As for childbirth, I can honestly say (don't tell hubby), but it wasn't that bad! It wasn't easy, but it was nothing like I imagined it would be. I got to 8cm, then had an epidural only because my nurse thought I would be in laboour for a long time (she was wrong). But my epidural wore off half way through pushing, so essentially I felt most of it. I swear, after you go through it you will never worry about it again.

I love hearing that, it definitely helps me feel better! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - Well I've just started the book, so I'm sure in the end there will be a bigger picture, but the troublesome part to me is the start : A family has a daughter diagnosed with leukemia at a very young age, so they decide to have another baby with genetic selection to ensure the next baby is can be a donor for the sick child.. 

Even though (or maybe because) I have a degree in molecular biology, the idea of genetic manipulation/ selection really bothers me... And then the fictional story of this book is built on a family bringing another child into the world for the sole purpose (initially) to save another child.. It's creepy to think about... (But like I say, I expect the book will evolve as I read it...)


----------



## Round2

All her books are like this...very controversial and really make you think. By the end I always forget who I am routing for.


----------



## SMFirst

I'll have to read her other books too then - I like the books that keep you thinking after you finish them..

(I just finished reading "The Poisonwood Bible" by Barbara Kingsolver before this one - also very good)


----------



## NatoPMT

actually, gonna reply on your journal allie


----------



## SMFirst

Well, I don't know why I just did this, but I took a look into a couple of girls who had a MC around the same time as I did - and they are both pregnant again..

I am conflicted - happy for them, sad for myself, but should feel encouraged for myself (I know they went full steam into TTC again, while we have only been NTNP..) -- sigh...


----------



## LucyJ

Allie your not alone in worrying I do I think after you've suffered a loss your more aware of what could go wrong and its scary but you have to have faith that your little one is a keeper. Im have no doubt everything will be alright but it is a scary time and if your like me when you start to worry you go to worst case senario. 

S&M no I havent read the book but have heard of it.


----------



## NatoPMT

I can relate to that S&M... I was still TTC while other derailers had actually had their baby. And i was trying full pelt. 

There are degrees of TTC too though, you can go the whole hog and temp, get scans, use preseed etc, or you can just use opks to guide you and let you focus?

Luce: :hugs:

Rounders and Allie: i remember my friend having a baby (whos now 12) and her saying "i dont know what all the fuss is about, it was easy" 

I bet i wont be saying that, mind.


----------



## yogi77

Great pics Sugar, love it! So happy for you.

Megg I'm so sorry about your delays but I know that nothing I say will make it better. Big Hugs to you. :hugs:

SM I did read that book a couple of years ago...I remember bits and pieces of it and now I remember the controversial subject...overall I enjoyed it, quite emotional.

Allie please stop googling that stuff; I surprisingly have not googled that subject myself, even though I've googled everything else under the sun. 

Ignorance is bliss. 

AFM I'm really starting to pop out now and generally have no complaints, just trying to enjoy everything about this experience because I am so, so grateful for it.


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> By the end I always forget who I am routing for.

thats me, every day. i never know who i think is right at any one time. its a right pain. i had better not read these books

bee tee doubya: LOVING your chart this month, great rise


----------



## SMFirst

yogi77 said:


> afm i'm really starting to pop out now and generally have no complaints, just trying to enjoy everything about this experience because i am so, so grateful for it.

like :)


----------



## NatoPMT

_starting_ yogi??? at 24 weeks? crikey I look 6 months gone at 14 weeks. 

glad its going well for you my lovely, zen is the place to be xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not going back on Clomid. I'd give Femara a try if my OB/GYN will oblige though. But, I don't see him until the 12th... which is forever away and will miss the beginning of the cycle I should be starting soon. So, I'm stuck with Soy for this cycle, I guess. I dunno.

The bit that fucks me off at the whole situation is that we ARE on a payment plan. We agreed to it months ago and pay it as we're supposed to. Apparently that means jack shit when it comes to their financial department though. :( What's the point of being on a payment plan if it doesn't avoid situations like this?


----------



## vickyd

Guys yes second trimester losses are terrible but if youre gonna worry about those then youll worry about still births or sids or a million other things that can happen. Being pregnant with Hero was one of the most stressful things i thought i would go through but since having her i found that the stress never ends. Take it from the worlds biggest worrier, stop reading about the bad stuff and try to enjoy your pregnancies!


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> _starting_ yogi??? at 24 weeks? crikey I look 6 months gone at 14 weeks.
> 
> glad its going well for you my lovely, zen is the place to be xxx

ok, maybe I _started_ to pop earlier for sure...now it's a rapid expansion :haha: 

I posted a 24 week bump pic in my neglected journal.


----------



## Allie84

Hmm I don't know if I'd like My Sister's Keeper, now that you mention it I remember the spoiler from when the film was out...very controversial subject matter!

Megg, my OBGYN was going to put me on Femara and said he doesn't even do Clomid anymore, and he's a reproductive endocrinologist...I'm sure your OBGYN would say yes. It's too bad you can't get in there sooner. :( And yes, wtf at a payment plan that means nothing. 

Happy 24 weeks Yogi!!! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

here's another book-related question:

My DH's co-worker/ friend recently had his marriage completely blow up in his face.. It was a surprise to him and to everyone..

He claims he doesn't know why, but I think we aren't hearing the whole story (I think there was issues, particularly with the husband's extreme interest in video-gaming...)

Anyway, now suddenly this guy has turned to a book called *"Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus"*
(not sure why, as it's after the fact and not going to help him now)

But now he is lecturing his friends (including my husband) on how to help their marriages - so my husband comes home every day with examples from the book, or questions for me..

Fun..

My DH thinks we should read the book, but I am skeptical at best.. 

Anyone else have thoughts on this one?


----------



## Megg33k

I read it back in the day. Its crap. :(


----------



## VGibs

ditto....Total crap


----------



## VGibs

Allie84 said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Allie, your fears are totally natural. But like SM says, the chances of you having a mc now are really quite low.
> 
> As for childbirth, I can honestly say (don't tell hubby), but it wasn't that bad! It wasn't easy, but it was nothing like I imagined it would be. I got to 8cm, then had an epidural only because my nurse thought I would be in laboour for a long time (she was wrong). But my epidural wore off half way through pushing, so essentially I felt most of it. I swear, after you go through it you will never worry about it again.
> 
> I love hearing that, it definitely helps me feel better! :hugs:Click to expand...

I can homnestly say *sorry i am breastfeeding and typing|* both of my girls were entire;y not as bad as i thought. i thought they would be a lot worse then what actually happened.


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> ditto....Total crap

That's what I figured ;)


----------



## Round2

Megg33k said:


> I'm not going back on Clomid. I'd give Femara a try if my OB/GYN will oblige though. But, I don't see him until the 12th... which is forever away and will miss the beginning of the cycle I should be starting soon. So, I'm stuck with Soy for this cycle, I guess. I dunno.

Why doesn't your doctor like clomid?


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going back on Clomid. I'd give Femara a try if my OB/GYN will oblige though. But, I don't see him until the 12th... which is forever away and will miss the beginning of the cycle I should be starting soon. So, I'm stuck with Soy for this cycle, I guess. I dunno.
> 
> Why doesn't your doctor like clomid?Click to expand...

He might like it. I hated it! LOL I did 2 rounds of it and vowed NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Megg33k

In other news... My parents have offered to pay off my balance as a loan to us. Though I'm very uncomfortable about taking money from them, I can't really afford to turn it down at this juncture. So, we're going to get our June cycle after all. If it doesn't work out, I'm taking a 6-12 month break to pay off what we'll owe and change my lifestyle for the better. 3 egg collections as I am now, and I'd still have 3 available to the "new me" after the break. I think that's only fair! I really feel like I owe myself 1 more shot right now with the new plan in place. If its not my time, then at least I'll feel like I gave it my best!


----------



## vickyd

Megg why do you feel uncomfortable about the the loan??? If your child needed the money would you not move heaven and earth to get it for them?? Im so glad that you can go on with the June cycle babes! I think your threatening your body with change may work like the other girls threatening their uterus lol!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

great lines sugar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny25

hey guys just popping in too say hey i have my maid of honor staying with me for a visit :D i will be back on properly tomorrow eve i wanna say congrats sugar darling xxx


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg why do you feel uncomfortable about the the loan??? If your child needed the money would you not move heaven and earth to get it for them?? Im so glad that you can go on with the June cycle babes! I think your threatening your body with change may work like the other girls threatening their uterus lol!!!

I would! Its because there was a time (between 1999 and 2003) when I was a bit of a "fuck up"... I was in a bad marriage, and my parents ended up financially bailing us out of LOTS of situations. There were times when we would have ended up on the street if it weren't for my parents. And, I can't even fathom how much money they wasted on us back then... more than I could EVER re-pay. I'm sure it had to be over $15,000 in those 5 years. It caused a massive strain on my relationship with them for a very long time. And, I'm eternally grateful but incredibly ashamed of the whole ordeal. I told myself (after it was over) that I wouldn't ever take money from them again... EVER! In the years since 2003, I've only succumbed to it once. We had a major car repair and they offered to help. It was right before I very unexpectedly lost my (well-paying) job, and they refused to let us pay them back when that happened. So, I basically have MAJOR guilt associated with taking anything from them only because I took so much in the past and the shame I associate with that time in my life. Does it make more sense now?


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls. Well I've been asleep most of the day. I'm absolutely exhausted! I think the holiday took it out of me :haha: Did another 2 tests today, will post pics soon. Good line on CB and fainter line on crappy internet cheapo.

To Allie and Nato who are worrying about later losses. :hugs:I'm trying not to google anything worrying this time, it really makes a difference. I know I'm early days, and in a week's time, I will probably hysterically be back googling negative things, but try for your own sanity. Look to all the healthy LO's that have been born on Disco. You are both doing so well! :thumbup:

SM Your BFP is just round the corner my love, have hope. I'm read a lot of Jodi Piccoults's books, I really enjoy them, although the court scenes can be a little long winded sometimes. I've seen the film as well, and cried buckets. The other book Men are from Mars is pretty dated now. I'm didn't particularly like it.

Megg, that's great news about the loan. I'm sure you are making your parents feel better my accepting it. I bet they are feeling helpless and want to so something constructive to help.

For those about to take clomid. As crap as I felt the first month, I felt much better the second. It did make my endo pain worse, but the crazy mood swings were much better and I had very few side affects. Some people have no probs at all taking it, but if you do, at least you know it's doing something.


----------



## sugarlove

P.S. On the down side, I've just weighed myself and have put 4 bloody lb on during my cruise. Gutted! I'm hoping some of it is bloat, although I was stuffing my face as I was ravenous. Going back to eating very sensibly now.

Nato, I've just realised I haven't seen a bump pic from you, unless I've missed one. Can we have one? Just been looking at Allie and Yogi's lovely bumps.


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - Major Congratulations! :flower: Wonderful News!

*Meg* - I have guilt whenever my mom offers to pay for something. It doesn't have to be forever you can pay them back in increments and at least you wouldn't have interest from the bank for a loan. I'd do it! 

*Allie* - Congrats on new job! Hope you're liking the new hours and dress code (jammies rock!)

*Jenny* - How's wedding planning going? Does your maid of honor have her dress yet?

*Round2* - I really want a natural birth (meaning no meds to me) and you've just made my day saying that...I'm so freaking scared but you've proved that it is possible! :)

*Allie* and *Nato* - I think about that as well - later losses but I'm still on the Hope wagon of all is well until proven otherwise.


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - Where are all these lovely bump pictures I am missing???


----------



## sugarlove

Blue I can't believe how many weeks you are already! :happydance: Go to preggo journals of Allie and Yogi for pics. Click on link on their signature


----------



## sugarlove

Spoiler
dpo 14



Spoiler
dpo 14


----------



## vickyd

Megg yeah it does make more sence now...However, this time its different! You are borrowing money to create life and giving them their first grandchild!


----------



## sugarlove

Lucy, I haven't seen a bump pic of you yet either poppet!


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, look at those awesome lines!!! :happydance: Those are great! 14 dpo already, that means AF is late, yay!!! I loved that milestone. :) 

bleu, I officially start the new job Monday and I'm excited! I took three days off last week to get my office sorted (aka slack off). :) How is your new secretarial position going? Yay for 16 weeks! It really is flying by! 

Sugar, good point I don't think we've had a Nato or Lucy bump pic yet. Pics girlies!! Please!

I read Men Are From Mars, Women Are From Venus.....I just remember it talked about man caves. I guess that part is true but yes it's very very dated.

Megg, that is wonderful news! I can understand how you feel because of the past but this is so entirely different. You deserve to go ahead with this next cycle. I also like your plan of a break if it doesn't work. A plan of action is always helpful and yours is a good one, FX you don't need it!

AFM, I had my first break in MS in weeks today! I was all of sudden starving and Alex was super excited because I wanted to go out to eat for once. I pigged out at Texas Roadhouse on really fattening food....heaven!! But now I feel sick again. But yeah, eating a lot is a really big deal for me these days lol.


----------



## NatoPMT

I can understand how that would feel megg, having been a major fuck up most of my life, however i do agree that this is for good stuff and the implication is entirely different. Its hard to forget where youve been though, and how you got to here. 

Sugar, get your flashy lines!!! 

first bump pic in journal. the grand reveal


----------



## msarkozi

all the bump pictures are amazing, and I am so happy for everyone. 

How is everyone doing? Sorry I haven't been around lately. Kash has colic and it makes life a little difficult. We did our first long drive 11 days ago as well, by ourselves. It took 14 hours with stopping a few times for feedings and to give him a break, but he did great. Now on the shorter drives, he isn't having any of it. Listening to him scream is just not so much fun, but what do you do when you are driving?! :(

Have I missed out on any other BFP's for anyone?

Megg, I am so sorry that it didn't work the second time, but third time's a charm right???? :hugs: I know people that have been down the same route, and the thing is, just to not give up.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm hoping 3rd time's a charm! My mother is sending my funds out tomorrow. So, its official! If this doesn't work, I'm definitely taking 6-12 months off. But, I'm really hoping it doesn't come to that!


----------



## msarkozi

we are all hoping for that Meggles :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Girls I'm freaking out, I've had a terrible nights sleep. Started getting sharpish pains in my left ovary last night and they sort of carry on to my hip. I wouldn't say they were very painful, more uncomfortable, but I can certainly feel them. They went eventually, but have come back today again. 

I rang epu who told me they couldn't scan me till 6 weeks but to see if my gp could do bloods. I've got an appt with gp on Wednesday anyway. 

I'm totally freaking out. I don't know if these pains are normal or whether it's the endo adhesions that I have flaring up. There's no blood or anything, but I'm taking progesterone anyway, so wouldn't this stop the bleeding anyway? 

I tested with an IC this morn and it's defo darker than 2 days ago, but I foolishly temped this morn and it's dropped from 37.1 to 36.8 although when I did it I was cold as I woke up having had a sweat and it had gone all clammy.

I'm feeling anxious as hell today :-(


----------



## jenny25

Hun i had this when i was pregnant turns out i had a corprus luteum cyst on my left ovary basically it was a cyst that helps sustain the pregnancy i will catch up properly soon laptop charger is broke so paul is off out getting a new one and im on my phone xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Sugar my love. Being anxious wont do any harm - freak outs are gonna happen and is pretty much unavoidable. However, there is NO reason to worry from what you have said. I dont know much about endo, but you certainly arent miscarrying. 

The temp drop means nothing. I carried on temping for a few weeks and saw fluctuations. As you are taking progesterone, the temping is academic anyway - with progesterone if you are miscarrying, it wont stop miscarriage bleeding (although it can actually prevent a miscarriage). 

Progesterone doesnt affect hcg and your hcg is continuing to rise as far as we know. 

The first tri is a bloody nightmare, if its going to go wrong, temping and taking tests will not make any difference - i know you want knowledge and information, but it wont actually help and might make you more anxious. 

Speak to your dr about getting progesterone bloods at the same time as the hcg and then you can make a case for getting cyclogest (privately if needs be) - if he doesnt believe in it / wont prescribe, just tell him you need it for the private clinic and he will prob test for you. My progesterone at 6 + 3 was 70 and ARGC said that was fine, but still put me on cyclogest anyway which is what ARGC do. Yours of 35 at 5dpo was great - MUCH better than your previous 21 day tests. 

You WILL totally freak out. Its ok, we all do. Your first pregnancy was, from what you have told me, very very dicey from the start. This is totally different. You have fantastic lines, the clomid has strengthened ov, your 21day test was great....is there anything you can do to distract yourself today? 

Im going swimming now - last chance before my costume gives up its seams round the boobs, but will check back in an hour or so - gimme a call if you need a chat xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - I got pulsating L-ovary pain in early pregnancy between 4-5 weeks and everything was fine. I think it may have been the side of the corpus luteum that's pumping out hormones and growing bigger. I'm sure it's fine but it worried me as well. 

PS. Stay away from the temps! You're pregnant love! :kiss: I got depressed the day after my BFP that it went down...stopped and haven't looked at my thermometer since.


----------



## Round2

Sugar....I always say this....but the only way I usually know that I am pregnant is because of the pain and cramps. In all of my pregnancies (healthy and not) I've had severe cramping and pain early on. Each time I was certain this was how a miscarriage started, but it never was (my mc's were later on). I think it's more worriesome if you don't have cramping and pain. 

I know it's hard not to worry, but you have way more positive signs than negative. A darker test and no blood are really, really good signs.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar try not to worry the advice Nato gave is very good and I agree with her things are looking really good for you this time round. From what I know about endo there is every chance the pain is related to that and not to anything going wrong I would ignore your temps Im not sure how accurate that would be and the fact that your lines are getting darker is a really good sign. Getting your hcg levels checked I think will reassure you. I had awful pains at the begin of this pregnancy including really sharp ones like I was being stabbed and Im now over 23 weeks so please try not to worry it all sounds normal (easier said than done I know).

There are going to be so many ups and downs the 1st tri is a nightmare to be honest so many worries and fears but thats all they are because of your past experience. Im here for you if you need anything we will get you through this and before you know it you'll be heading in to the 2nd tri.

Massive :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Sugar i cant say it better than Nato did! Oh and first trimester sucks...


----------



## Megg33k

I have to agree with Nato too. Good advice! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hey Sugar,

Everyone has said it really well, try not to worry! As I mentioned/warned in my previous post, I had TONS of cramping right after my BFP. I was convinced every day it was over and I was going to bleed any minute. One night I cried myself to sleep because I had developed a horrible back ache to boot and just 'knew' it was over. And I've been cramping on and off ever since my BFP. I also got those horrible stabbing pains Lucy mentioned. And then when I was scanned during the middle of my 6th week the cramps were bad and going on WHILE I was being scanned and there was baby's heart beating. :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Sugar the other girls have great advice. I know how hard it is to get through the first tri and you will worry about every little thing no matter what. But that's what we are here for. I remember how much I worried and freaked out and the girls on here calmed me right down and set me straight :) 

I had the same kind of pains and I think it was the corpus luteum cyst pumping out hormones.

Try not to stress too much!


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks so much girls, you've really reassured me.

My plan of action is as follows:
get Mal to hide thermometer and take another IC tomorrow to check on line progression. (Today's lines defo darker on IC!)
take second digi test on Wednesday and hope to see it move to 2-3
go to Doctors on Wednesday for bloods and progesterone tests. Possibly come clean about taking cyclogest on the sly and beg for more as I've only got 2 weeks worth left! Repeat bloods in 2 days to check HCG progression
get a private scan at 6 weeks 
worry for the rest of the entire pregnancy :haha:

Hope everyone is having a nice day
:hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I'm not sure if I said this yet but I am so happy you are able to continue your June cycle:happydance:

Sugar- the girls all had great advice and I'm glad it helped to calm yuor fears:thumbup: I still get aches and pains on and off too! Your action plan sounds great... definitely hide the thermometer!

I took a look at some journals- Nice bumps girls!


----------



## Allie84

Glad you are feeling better, Sugar. :)

hoping, are we going to get a bump pic from you??


----------



## hoping:)

^^ I have my bump pics from week 4-current so maybe I will post a few when I get home today:thumbup: I just can't wait until I have a proper bump! At my 12 week appt they said my uterus was starting to peak out of my pelvic cavity so hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping, looking forward to bump pic. Lucy are we going to get one of you sweetie? Pretty please!


----------



## Allie84

Oh geez, if the uterus doesn't even poke out of the pelvis until 12 weeks, what on earth is my bump made of lol? :haha: It must be pudge and bloat! 

Yes, I would looooove to also a see a bump pic off Lucy; we've been bugging her but I think she's ignoring us. ;) 

omg, no one ever told me how hard it was to get motivated working from home. I have hardly gotten any work done today. :dohh: I had a great lie in and a leisurely lunch, however. ;)


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - I worked from home at my last job which is luxurious in some ways but one of the main problems is just what you mentioned - the motivation factor to get hours in during the day. I struggled with it as well and in the end I would make a schedule for myself and actually started working from libraries and starbucks where I wouldn't get distracted by "home" stuff. Good luck!


----------



## LucyJ

Yes girls I promise you can have a bump pic been having problems with my camara but think Ive sorted it fingers crossed. Will post a bump pic tomorrow afternoon/evening Im working in the morning so will have to wait till later in the day hope thats ok.

:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Yay Lucy! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG... Things are still on track... but my clinic has upped their "required payment" from $1600 to $2700. I could vomit. :sick: My mother is still insisting on paying it... but I'm just disgusted. If I take this money from them and my next cycle fails... I'll flat out die of a broken heart.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg:shock: It seems like one thing after another. You deserve to catch a break! I really hope that this cycle is it for you:hugs:

Lucy-can't wait to see your bump pic!

Here is my tiny 12 week bump

Spoiler


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies! I keep popping in to check on everyone. I promise I have not disappeared. A little boy in the grocery called me a "big fatty" last week so I have been keeping inside a lot. I imagine people who were bullied as much as I was as a kid would do the same thing, it doesn't help with the PPD. Im also having a very hard time seeing people with rememberance siggy's for babies who died of SIDS. My baby sister died of SIDS and now that Meme is sleeping through the night I am a total basket case, waking up to check on her constantly. So I promise I am checking in on everyone, I am just to much of a nutter right now to be of any use to anyone.


----------



## Megg33k

Same here, Virginia! No worries!

Thanks, Amber! Cute tiny bump!


----------



## vickyd

jeez Megg you are so owed some good news.....

Virginia i hear ya...Im also freaking out about SIDS. Hero sleeps in a crib right beside me i sometimes fall asleep holding her hand through the bars. Im actually longing for when she woke up every few hours!

Hoping youre one of THOSE women who look fit even when they are preggo arent you???? My diet isnt really working out as i hoped...im snacking constantly and not going to the gym as often as i planned. So annoyed with myself!


----------



## Sparkly

Hey girls, just a quick pop-in. I can totally relate to the basketcase motherhood, I am a self confessed one too. I used to hold my finger underneath my son's nose to make sure he was breathing as a baby, sometimes I used to wake him up too....on purpose!! I also had a re-occuring nightmare that I used to wake in the morning and find him dead :dohh: It was a horrendous nightmare, I used to wake up sobbing and it took Glenn ages to calm me down.....I then used to go and wake Ben up to make sure he was okay!!!! This only stopped a couple of years ago......he's 18 tomorrow, I totally am a nutter. I think what I'm trying to say is it's completely normal for us to be nuts lol!


----------



## Round2

Hoping, I wish my belly looked like yours...all the time! So cute, but so jealous.

VGibs, sorry you're going through such a rough time. I hope you feel better soon and can get some help.

Megg, I'm glad your cycle is back on track, but oh boy...the pressure!! I keeping everything crossed for this next cycle.

Vicky, I just started a new workout video...it's called Jillian Michaels 30-Day Shred. I totally recommend it if you're looking to change things up.

I'm loving all the bump pics in journals. Everyone is doing so well. I'm really happy to see all of you doing so well in your pregnancies. It's very inspiring for all of us non-BFP'ers.

AFM...seems I'm the exception to the good news. No BFP for me this month. I'm trying to hold it together but am slowly loosing my mind. This is my last cycle before my next due date. So well...you know the feeling. I really don't understand what is wrong with me. It's never taken me this long to get a BFP before. I feel like my body is kicking me while I'm already down.


----------



## Allie84

Round, sorry about the BFN. I hated when my EDD came around and I wasn't pregnant yet...and then I didn't get pregnant two months after the EDD. Sometimes it takes awhile but it will happen. :hugs:

Hoping, what an adorable little bump! You are super fit, as well, very jealous! 

Virginia, I'm sorry your'e having a rough time. I'm sure it's hard because your sister died of SIDS but that doesn't mean your LO will. It sounds like worrying about it the norm, though. I'm sure I will as well. Take care of yourself. :hugs:

Megg, can't believe they upped the payment, argh. I'm sure between you and your insurance you're already giving them plenty of money. Thank goodness for your parents, though. :hugs:

Vicky, I bet you look good...I think I saw a few photos of you with Hero and FB and I don't think you looked bad at all! But I know it's important to feel good, and I second that Jillian Michael's shred, I've heard it's crazy.

bleu, thanks for the tips. I seriously struggled to work yesterday and I'm feeling guilty. I might head off to the library as you suggested. I need to get into a routine. We turned one room into an office but it was still hard to switch modes. I'm grateful for the opportunity to work from home, though. I just have to learn some discipline.


----------



## jenny25

sorry round :(:(:(:(


----------



## sugarlove

Megg balls to your clinic, putting the prices up like that! :hugs:

Hoping, cute little bump! :thumbup:

Round sorry about the BFN. Try and stay positive sweetie if you can. I'd lost hope and look at what happened this month and it took me ages after my mc. There's been a load of BFPs recently and I reckon it's your turn next. :hugs:

Allie, working from hone sounds fab, but I'm the same as you and would get distracted. :haha:

AFM I've managed to get the clinic who prescribed me clomid to give me a prescription for progesterone to last the first 12 weeks, as long as I have an early scan with them. I'm booked in for the 16th and I'll be nearly 7 weeks then, so I pray I see something.

I'm so exhausted at the moment. Went back to work today and have struggled through this afternoon. I'm in my pj's already. Lots of strange pains today, but nothing painful thank god.


----------



## jenny25

not much really to report here im extreamly tired got conjunctivitis and im having sort of yellow tinged cm dunno if im coming down with an infection i noticed when i went to the loo but hey ho af should be here next week xx


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry, Round! :(


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls! I think I'm still so small because of the horrible MS I've had since 6 weeks. Its starting to slow down a bit so hopefully I will start to show more... can't wait! I think it runs in the family... My mom lost about 20 lbs with me in 1st tri and my sister lost 15 lbs with my niece. Luckily I'm only down about 4lbs. 

Round:hugs: Sorry about the BFN it always hurts more right before an EDD. I took a look at your chart and I think it looks really good so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

vGibs- sorry to hear you are going through a rough time and are anxious about SIDS. It makes it harder because of your sister but just because it happened to her doesnt mean it will happen to your LO. I think I will be the same way though and always worry. Take care:hugs:

Vicky- at least you are trying! There will be times when you fall off the "fit" wagon but what matters is that you pick yourself up and keep trying:thumbup: Its also hard because you are new mommy but I'm sure you are making progress and that is what counts!

Allie- when I switched to going to school online instead of attending classes I really struggled with being organized and motivated. Bleu gave you some great tips and I think making a schedule will really help. Good luck!

Sugar- i can't wait to hear about your scan! You only have about 2 weeks:D

Jenny- sorry you are feeling a little rough:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I'm starting to get bored of being at home all day. Even when I'm working I feel a little housebound. I still need to work out a routine....but all I want to do is have a good chat with someone and no co-workers are around. :haha: It's a bit lonely at the moment...those of you who are home during the day or who have done it in the past, what do you do about feeling lonelyl? :shrug:


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - It does take some adjusting to. That's why I'd go to public libraries and coffee shops because even though the other customers aren't colleagues you definitely feel less alone. Maybe since your schedule is free you could join a gym class or something that would get you talking with the same people. I joined a swim team in the afternoons and loved it! HTH


----------



## Allie84

Thanks!

We are members of the Y and I miss going but I'm scared to work out! I used to go to Zumba and Yoga every week....I know for sure I won't do Zumba, but even Yoga kind of scares me because sometimes when I stretch I can feel my uterus stretching or something.

Swimming is something I would do, though....


----------



## grandbleu

With yoga if you have a good teacher then they will only tell you to do what feels good for your body. Usually they will give you adjustments to do. 

As for swimming I have got to start this weekend! I didn't do any exercise 1st tri because I was scared to move things around too much but now I want to be in shape for labor so I will try to do more. 

Good luck - The Y is cool - I used to be a member as well - only gym with reasonable rates ;)


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- sorry you are feeling lonely:hugs: I think Bleu gave you some great advice and participating in an exercise class sounds fun! You will get to mingle with the other participants and socialize:D

I'm with you girls and have been afraid to exercise during 1st tri but I'm thinking about picking up swiming again and just taking it easy for the 1st few weeks. I really want to start prenatal yoga but might hold off until I am in the middle of 2nd tri. I have a gym membership that hasn't been used in months! My MIL got me an underwater MP3 player that I have been dying to use. Too bad we all don't live near each other so we can join some classes together!

Bleu- I can't believe you are almost 17 weeks!!! :D


----------



## grandbleu

*Hoping* :) - Thanks! I know...time dragged and now all the sudden I'm almost 1/2 way there...catches up on you fast. I saw your bump the other day...so cute and tiny.


----------



## jenny25

girls i forgot on how to add my journal too my sig how do i do it again?


----------



## grandbleu

Wow *Jenny* - you're looking so tan and gorgeous. Copy your URL to the journal then go into your siggy and edit siggy and then press the "globe with paper clip symbol" and paste your journal link and it will appear in your siggy. The part that is highlighted you can change to say "my journal" or whatever you want it to say. HTH


----------



## jenny25

aww thanks hun i will need to add it :D got some new pics in my journal  xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls. Allie, the odd occasion that I've worked from home, I've either napped on the settee or watched films on sky :haha: Like you said, it will be good to have a routine. Re exercise, I was doing an aerobics dvd, but I'm too scared to do it now. The swimming sounds great though! :thumbup:

I've had another anxious day with pain. Mentioned it to my GP this morning, she thinks it might be trapped wind as I'm constipated and really bloated. She's giving me something for it. She wouldn't do the bloods for me, she says they don't do them anymore to confirm pregnancy with tests being so good. She has made me an earlier appt with midwife though for 8 weeks and has advised that I cut my antidepressant that I take for panic attacks down to half. She gave me a massive cuddle :haha:
I got a 2-3 on digi this morn and a darker IC. Will post a pic later. I think I'm so worried because the pain is in exactly the same area that I got in when I had my mc last year. :growlmad:

Hope everyone is having a good day
:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Today's pics

Spoiler


----------



## Round2

Wow, that is NOT what my IC looked like this morning!! Ha, ha!

Fabulous lines Sugar. I know it's hard not to worry, but your HCG is obviously rising quite well, it's a really good sign. Maybe you're having clomid twins? Or octuplets??


----------



## sugarlove

Bless you Round. Lol nervously at ocuplets!

I wish I could relax with the good lines, but I found myself googling ectopic pregnancies in the middle of last night. Nato and Allie who I told to stop googling, I'm a big hypocrite! :haha: I'm fine as long as I don't get the pains, and then I turn into a gibbering wreck.I reckon I'm going to get sectioned before the first tri is up at this rate!

When do you start on clomid the wonder drug Round?


----------



## Allie84

Awww try really hard not to worry Sugar. I was getting sharp pains this morning! And I just signed up to go see a new OB practice and the nurse was making me feel bad on the phone just now, questioning me like crazy when I said I had pain. She asked if I was experiencing any cramps and I said yes. I was sitting there thinking, I thought it was normal, why are you making it sound like I'm doomed! And I swear they got worse as she was questioning me. And went away when I got off the phone.

Anyways, those are some fabby lines you've got going on!!! It looks like your HCG is rising really really well. yes, perhaps Clomid octuplets!!!! 

Jenny, looking good! Love the tan. :thumbup"


----------



## jenny25

Awww thanks allie sweetie how are you doing xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sick of waiting... nothing interesting to add currently. Life is so boring in between cycles!


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- you look good! It looks like you've been laying on a beach somewhere.

Sugar- Try not to worry because we've all experienced cramps at some point or another:hugs: You have great lines and got a 2-3 on a digi!!! Besides worrying won't change anything.

Allie- Did you get an appt date with the new clinic? Will they do an ultrasound?

Megg- I hope time goes quick for you!!! How is couponing going?


----------



## Round2

sugarlove said:


> Bless you Round. Lol nervously at ocuplets!
> 
> I wish I could relax with the good lines, but I found myself googling ectopic pregnancies in the middle of last night. Nato and Allie who I told to stop googling, I'm a big hypocrite! :haha: I'm fine as long as I don't get the pains, and then I turn into a gibbering wreck.I reckon I'm going to get sectioned before the first tri is up at this rate!
> 
> When do you start on clomid the wonder drug Round?

I'll be the same way when I get pregnant next. I'm naturally paranoid and nerotic....can't even imagine what I'll be like next time around!

I start the wonder drug this weekend probably, depends when AF decides to show. Did you start feeling moody right away with it? I'm a little worried, I felt kind of 'ragey' with only 50mg of soy this month!!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg sorry about the waiting but pleased your getting to do this cycle.

Round sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Allie I know it can be hard when your first at home but you will get into a rythem and start to enjoy it. I like being at home having time to get things sorted and watch tv I do speak to my mum a lot when Im at home and try to make sure I get out the house a few times during the week if not everyday even just going for a small walk. Bleu gave you some great advice. I make lists of things I need to do never get through the whole list but always feels god ticking something off.

Sugar I know it is so hard but please try not to worry your body is going through a lot all the hormones and your little one getting nice and comfy. What side is the pain on? If its the left side then its a good chance its because of your tummy I get pain like that and used to panic me but Ive now managed to decipher the different aches and pains I get (well most of them) 1st tri was a scary time I was lucky as had regular scans which reassured me for a day or so but I always felt like I was verging on going totally crazy so your not alone and will get there. Try lying down so your completely straight might help ease the pain. I found I get really achy if Im on my feet alot. Surpirsed your dr didnt check your hcg levels but those lines are fab. :hugs:

AFM: I havnt forgotten about bump pic just having trouble getting pic on to my lap top so I can post it. Our pram arrived today only ordered it on monday we hadnt planned to order it yet in fact we were going to wait untill I was 7 months plus but found it online brand new for £200 cheaper than the shop so couldnt not with that kind of saving and it has everything carry cot, seat (for when our little oneis bigger), and car seat. Have no idea where we are going to store. I start a active birth and yoga class tomorrow evening.


----------



## Round2

Megg33k said:


> Sick of waiting... nothing interesting to add currently. Life is so boring in between cycles!

How's the couponing going? I'm watching that show on TLC right now. I have no idea why I'm so fascinated by it, but I am totally addicted!!


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, when you get a photo of your bump can we get a photo of the pram you got such a deal on, too? Or a link? I love a good bargain! :) Oh, and thanks for the list idea...that's a great idea, I love marking items off a list! 

Oh, what's an active birth class?

Megg, I hope the time starts going by more quickly. Do you have something else you can look forward to in the meantime? I told Alex today I need something close to look forward to instead of just obsessing over the pregnancy. 

Round, best of luck on the Clomid!


----------



## Allie84

hoping:) said:


> Allie- Did you get an appt date with the new clinic? Will they do an ultrasound?

I did! I got an appointment with them for Monday. I feel kind of bad as in order to be seen by them I had to act like I was switching practices, even though I haven't decided yet. I feel kind of sneaky...but I want to know what they're like and see who I feel more comfortable with. 

I hate to admit I had the awkward thought of what I would do if for some reason on Monday they discovered I had a miscarriage or something. I'd probably want to go running back to my usual hospital as it's what I know! 

Pregnancy is making me very weird. Maybe it's all the time at home to sit and think but I have a very strange thought process. 

They won't do an u/s until 20 weeks either, though. :dohh:

How are you doing, Hoping? When is your next u/s?


----------



## CJSG1977

I have missed so much. Its been such a busy few days... we gave notice on the pub and they turned up and kicked us out on sunday morning! Just glad its over. New house is fabulous!

Grand you are so far along - where HAS the time gone! AWESOME!

:dance: Sugar! CONGRATS! I am SOOOOOOO happy for you. I can understand everything is making you worry, every twitch and niggle but be strong for this bean hun! :hugs:

Hoping that is the NEATEST bump I have ever seen LOL! Perfect!

Megg I am so sorry that on top off everything they have the ordacity to up the fee like that! Your parents are wonderful to do this for you. I hope you dont need to wait after this cycle to pay off and start again. I hope this will be your cycle. We ALL do. Love and Hugs babe. xx

Nato! Where is a bump pic Missy!!! No boasting about boobies not fitting on your swimsuit without bump pics!!!

Round did I read you are on Clomid now?? Whats happening hunni??? x

Lucy hey sweety!! x

Allie, good luck with the new job. Hope things go well darlin. x

Ooohohhh I know I am gonna miss someone - but I am thinking of you all!

I had a low day... due date on the 4th. I never saw the husband all day and we were talking when he got home....I asked if he knew what today was... and he said our due date. It was such validation for me. The pain... you know! He remembered it too. Means so much that he was with me there mentally as well. I was saying how hard this one was...cause when we conceived last we were sooooooo happy and strong as a couple. Have been ever since too.

Weirdly I saw my niece mention my bitch face FS on facebook! Turns out she was the consultant for both of her forst two and she said she really is HORRIBLE! And was horrible to my other niece last year as well! I think I might switch her, but will see how next appt goes.... just odd as my niece had no idea she was my FS, but we have talked loads about my treatment.

Love and Hugs to everyone. xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- can't wait to see a pic of the bump and pram:D

Round- I was on 50mg of clomid and didn't have too many side effects...just more painful O. I love clomid and hope it works well for you!

Sugar- I hope today is better for you:hugs: 

Allie- I don't think you should feel bad about the appointment. You need to find a practice YOU are comfortable with. I don't see why you can't "shop around" for a good doctor/midwife because you want whats best for you and the baby. Will they at least take a listen on the doppler for baby's heart beat? Have you thought more about getting your own doppler just to hold you over until your 20 week scan? You can always just rent it month by month and if you don't like just send it back. 

CJ:hugs: to you and your hubby. I'm glad to hear you are loving your new place

afm-I'm doing good besides the family stuff. My mom is back in the hospital and my day is still there. The doctors were wanting to put him in a nursing home but now he is starting to get better and we hope it stays that way. On top of all that my little sister's brother in law hung him self Tuesday night:nope: He was only 13 and she was pretty close to him. It is just so sad. 

I have my next ultrasound on the 12th and we are hoping to get another peek at the gender:D


----------



## sugarlove

Round I didn't notice anything on clomid till I finished the 5 tablets. After that, I was permanently blubbing and feeling downright miserable. My skin was also vile by mid cycle. Felt much better the second month, so fingers crossed you will be fine! :thumbup:

CJ :hugs: for your due date. How nice that your hubby remembered. Glad to hear you love your new house! :thumbup:

Allie don't feel bad about your appt. You've got to do what's best for you sweetie.

AFM I had an horrendous night spent worrying last night, I'm convinced I'm miscarrying. Had really bad back pain in bed and couldn't get comfortable. Was also getting the sharp pains in my tummy again. I swear today's lines are a bit lighter than yesterday and I don't even feel particularly prego. I think I had more symptoms last week. I rang EPU and they won't scan me till 6 weeks, my GP won't do bloods so it looks like I'm stuck waiting. I'm convinced the progesterone is stopping me bleeding.


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar:hugs: I have had horrible back pain on and off through this pregnancy and thought the worst at 1st. Also around 5 weeks I had 2 tests that looked exactly the same even though I took them 1 day apart. After that I stopped testing because it was making me too anxious. Is there any way you can go to the emergency room and let them know you are in pain so you can get an ultrasound?


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Jenny- you look good! It looks like you've been laying on a beach somewhere.
> 
> Sugar- Try not to worry because we've all experienced cramps at some point or another:hugs: You have great lines and got a 2-3 on a digi!!! Besides worrying won't change anything.
> 
> Allie- Did you get an appt date with the new clinic? Will they do an ultrasound?
> 
> Megg- I hope time goes quick for you!!! How is couponing going?




Round2 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sick of waiting... nothing interesting to add currently. Life is so boring in between cycles!
> 
> How's the couponing going? I'm watching that show on TLC right now. I have no idea why I'm so fascinated by it, but I am totally addicted!!Click to expand...

Couponing is going okay! I'm addicted to the show too! LOL I haven't had much of chance to go again, but the planning is coming along nicely! :)



Allie84 said:


> Lucy, when you get a photo of your bump can we get a photo of the pram you got such a deal on, too? Or a link? I love a good bargain! :) Oh, and thanks for the list idea...that's a great idea, I love marking items off a list!
> 
> Oh, what's an active birth class?
> 
> Megg, I hope the time starts going by more quickly. Do you have something else you can look forward to in the meantime? I told Alex today I need something close to look forward to instead of just obsessing over the pregnancy.
> 
> Round, best of luck on the Clomid!

Not really. I don't know what it would be. Its hard to find things to look forward to... as I'm sure you must know right now. Not obsessing is about the hardest thing in the world!



sugarlove said:


> Round I didn't notice anything on clomid till I finished the 5 tablets. After that, I was permanently blubbing and feeling downright miserable. My skin was also vile by mid cycle. Felt much better the second month, so fingers crossed you will be fine! :thumbup:
> 
> CJ :hugs: for your due date. How nice that your hubby remembered. Glad to hear you love your new house! :thumbup:
> 
> Allie don't feel bad about your appt. You've got to do what's best for you sweetie.
> 
> AFM I had an horrendous night spent worrying last night, I'm convinced I'm miscarrying. Had really bad back pain in bed and couldn't get comfortable. Was also getting the sharp pains in my tummy again. I swear today's lines are a bit lighter than yesterday and I don't even feel particularly prego. I think I had more symptoms last week. I rang EPU and they won't scan me till 6 weeks, my GP won't do bloods so it looks like I'm stuck waiting. I'm convinced the progesterone is stopping me bleeding.

Let me set your mind at ease on part of that... I was on progesterone suppositories AND progesterone injection... and they certainly did NOT stop me from bleeding when I lost Ixxy. I always assumed the same thing. But, I was on major progesterone (stronger than what most people are given), and I woke up at 3-something in the morning with LOADS of bleeding and clots. So, it definitely won't stop you from bleeding, which means everything is probably okay. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Hoping, I think it's the fact I had both pains in back and tummy last night that sent me over the edge. A and E wouldn't do anything if I turned up there, I did that with my last mc and they did nothing. If this pain continues, I'm going to ring GP tomorrow again and beg them to do bloods. Also to check for UTI as I'm going to the toilet constantly and it does feel a bit uncomfortable down there. I suppose the pains could be totally normal, but I've got myself totally worked up and really needed to see a darker line and have prego symptoms today for reassurance.


----------



## Allie84

sugarlove said:


> AFM I had an horrendous night spent worrying last night, I'm convinced I'm miscarrying. Had really bad back pain in bed and couldn't get comfortable. Was also getting the sharp pains in my tummy again. I swear today's lines are a bit lighter than yesterday and I don't even feel particularly prego. I think I had more symptoms last week. I rang EPU and they won't scan me till 6 weeks, my GP won't do bloods so it looks like I'm stuck waiting. I'm convinced the progesterone is stopping me bleeding.

I had really bad back pain shortly after my BFP....I was posting in here about it freaking out and spending evenings googling back pain in pregnancy. Also, I didn't feel pregnant right away either. I was posting about how I had so much energy, etc. I didn't feel really pregnant until like 7 weeks! Also, I was posting pictures of my tests as they got dark and then stopped getting darker every day and I freaked out! So I waited a few days before testing again because I was freaking out. Also had the sharp pains. Basically, I had every fear you have and didn't stop worrying until I got a scan at just over 6 weeks. :hugs:

Hoping, I'm sorry about your mom and dad! And your sister's brother in law. How tragic. :( I'm glad you are dad is doing better and hopefully won't need a nursing home. I hope you're taking it easy and taking care of yourself amidst the stress. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Megg. What is this couponing that you keep talking about?


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Allie, good to know I'm not the only who had these thoughts. I feel like I'm losing my marbles! Mc really does a turn on us doesn't it! :growlmad:

Hoping, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister's BIL and your parents. :hugs:

How are you today Allie. Get any work done? :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Weeell, not really....I just woke up at 10 and it's 10:30 and I'm sitting in my PJs on BnB. :haha: I actually have a really light workload this week, I think they are seeing how fast I get reports done so I'm stuck with a lot of down time.


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Thanks Megg. What is this couponing that you keep talking about?

Uhm... Using manufacturer's coupons to get food and household items and seriously discounted prices by matching up good sales with good coupons. Like... I got paid to take Parkay margarine. And, I'm going to be getting protein bars and Scotch tape for free. :shrug: Its hard to argue with free! :)



Allie84 said:


> Weeell, not really....I just woke up at 10 and it's 10:30 and I'm sitting in my PJs on BnB. :haha: I actually have a really light workload this week, I think they are seeing how fast I get reports done so I'm stuck with a lot of down time.

That's how my morning has gone... Up at 10 and still on BnB at 10:30! :rofl:


----------



## cazza22

OMG CONGRATULATIONS SUGAR!!!!!!!!!!

Can i just say the babe the worrying NEVER stops after PAL & in my opinion as frustrating as it is it is very normal for us to be this way, something so precious has been taken from us in the past & it is inneviatable we are goig to expect the worst again, its gotta be a defence mechanism. That being said i hope & pray 4 my lil man every day & even @ 34 weeks i am yet to chill the frigg out :haha:. You just sort of learn to adjust & keep it in the back of your mind rather than the forefront. I stay well away from Google nowadays & dont really venture onto BnB that much which is kind of sad i just cant cope with reading anything bad. I feel so close but yet so far if that makes any sense. Im wishing these next 6 weeks away or hoping for an early arrival of my baby boy . 

I wish you all happy & healthy pregnancies & beautiful bubbas at the end of them girlies you all deserve them sooooo much :hugs:

Megg ur mum is 1 in a million babe. I am so happy your June cycle is going ahead, sorry they are pissing u about though chick :growlmad:

:wave: everyone & MAHOOSIVE :kiss: kisses xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugarlove

thanks Cazza. No long to go now poppet!
:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hey Cazz!!! How are you feeling? Hows' the GD going? Now that Sassy's missing from her journal I'm missing your updates on there too. :haha:

You always make me feel so much better. :hugs: Knowing that you've worried for 34 weeks and everything is okay gives my worrying ass lots of hope. :)


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys sorry i have a stonking headache yuk im running myself into the mill at the mo x


----------



## cazza22

Allie84 said:


> Hey Cazz!!! How are you feeling? Hows' the GD going? Now that Sassy's missing from her journal I'm missing your updates on there too. :haha:
> 
> You always make me feel so much better. :hugs: Knowing that you've worried for 34 weeks and everything is okay gives my worrying ass lots of hope. :)

Awwww im feeling really well actually Al  ive just started suffering quite bad with my back but ive finished work now so im just chillin & awaiting my chunks arrival so im hoping that as im not running around work now my back should ease up? or maybes that wishful thinking :haha:.

The GD isnt too bad as im not at the levels where i need insulin injections thanks god! They said they caught it withing good time so it didnt come to that :thumbup:. Its KILLING me not have any Sugar though why is it we always want what we cant have hey lol!!!

Ive got an appointment on May 21st to see if im going to be c sectioned or induced early or just left alone? Its because of babys size he's a whopper there saying the GD is a factor as to why but TBH our family tend to make bigggg ass babies. As explained previously our family history & natural labours have not worked out so good, alot of us are very short 5ft & below with tiny size 2 & 3 feet we are like pissin hobbits hahaha!! So i'll keep u updated as to what they decide to do with me & fat man :winkwink:

& Al in the 1st Tri when were not worrying about cramping were worrying about the lack thereof, & when were not worrying about sickness we worrying why our boobies (.)(.) arent sore!! We are official nut jobs :wacko: but once we have had these healthy babies hopefully with our next bubbas we'll relax abit more (OR NOT hehehe). And when ur 30 weeks plus ur counting kicks & rolls & if he/she is having a nap ur thinking oh jesus why arent u moving im a complete psycotic preggo i swear. Im lucky that this little man is so active or i'd of lost the plot by now i can promise you that :rofl:

i'll keep u updated in here or in your journal seen as we dont have our Sassylicious's journal to gatecrash haha!!! Take care of yourself babe ok & TRY to stop stressing out (yeah right :winkwink:)

Lov ya long time Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Still nuts even after they arrive im afraid!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Cazz, you made me smile more than I have all day! You describe my worrying to a T, I was in fact just poking my boobs to make sure they still hurt. Haha @ hobbits, being a Lord of the Rings fan, they are my fave. It's good baby is so big because that means you'll lose a lot of the baby weight in one go! :) And oh no, I don't know what I would do if I couldn't eat sugar, I just ate a candy bar AND 5 cookies :blush: sorry to torture you haha. Knowing my luck I'll get GD because my mom and aunt are diabetic. Happy 34 weeks btw! :happydance:

Jenny, feel better soon! :hugs:

LMAO Vicky!!

Hi Nato, I see you! :wave:


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys i will fill you in once i get back from the school just about too leave in 5 min xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girlies,

Just wanted to pop in as I finally have my internet back, nearly 3 weeks after moving house!

Massive congrats to sugar, so pleased to another another dd get her BFP.

Megg - so sorry sweetie, I need a full catch-up so will venture over to your journal when I have a spare few hours. Hope you're ok though lovely, big hugs.

I hope the rest of you are ok, will be reading all your journals over the next week so I can properly catch up.

Cazza - Missed you chick,, hope you and the your lil porker are all good, how's mat leave so far?xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls so finally can catch up and chat

you know this month we took a pretty laid back sort of month off cause as far as we were aware i was having the hcg test on ovulation day well 2 days before we get a call stating that their was no doctors around too do it so then its moved to july 7th so i was pretty annoyed but ok so the fertility nurse said if pauls test results are ok on the monday we do the sperm sample we will be allowed to make the appointment with the consultant and start min treatment aka clomid stop when it comes to the new cycle that ties in with my hcg then start again after on the 1st new cycle after the hcg so im like cool. so if paul has to have no sex for 3 days would friday be his last day to dtd if he is having the test on the monday morning? or would it be best for thus eve be the last time to be safe? where can i find what a sperm sample to be aka their morphology and all that ?
so i finally told my neighbour to bog off that im not picking her son up no more she has been treating me like a skivy and i believe that is why i have not fallen pregnant is because of the due stress and worry from her i called her husband as their not together told him everything and that i want to be left alone im getting married in 4 months i have lots going on plus aarron is still being a gobby shite urgh 
i have missed you guys so so much i wanna hear about everything you have all been up too xxx


----------



## Dazed

OK, I know I'm in hiding at the moment, but I just wanted to post this for all the newer preggos.

https://news.yahoo.com/s/time/20110...onmythsaboutpregnancyxidrssfullhealthsciyahoo


----------



## SMFirst

I haven't caught up on things here for a bit - I got myself a terrible ear infection (no idea how) so for the past several days I have been pretty out of it - between the pain and the effects of painkillers...

I was given an antibiotic pill but that wasn't helping so I went to the hospital and they said I should have had drops all along. After only one day on the drops my ear feels slightly better..

I was determined not to let this ear stuff affect our TTC this cycle, so last night (CD9) I loaded up on Advil and we DTD. Bit of an odd experience since my head feels like it's under water...


Anyway - good luck with the testing *Jenny*, and hope things get sorted with your neighbor

*Sugar* - sorry you have having so many worries but I hope it's all for naught and you will have a healthy full pregnancy.

Good luck to the ladies almost due!!

My sister had her baby on May 4! (Thankfully I was again loaded up on drugs so I could actually enjoy it) - it's a pretty little girl named Willow..

Actually I will sneak a pic in here:
 



Attached Files:







Willow_small.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jenny25

awww congrats too your sister hun she is just lush :D:D:D xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy_TTC said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Just wanted to pop in as I finally have my internet back, nearly 3 weeks after moving house!
> 
> Massive congrats to sugar, so pleased to another another dd get her BFP.
> 
> Megg - so sorry sweetie, I need a full catch-up so will venture over to your journal when I have a spare few hours. Hope you're ok though lovely, big hugs.
> 
> I hope the rest of you are ok, will be reading all your journals over the next week so I can properly catch up.
> 
> Cazza - Missed you chick,, hope you and the your lil porker are all good, how's mat leave so far?xxxx

Sassy!!! :hugs: I missed you!


----------



## yogi77

Hi everyone!

I have my follow-up scan today. I don't know if you girls remember but at my 20 week scan the baby was moving around so much they didn't get a clear picture of the heart so I had to be scheduled for a repeat scan. I was worried at first but seeing as I wasn't booked in quickly (5 weeks later!!!!), I'm sure everything is fine! I just hope they are able to get a good picture today. (Judging from the kicks, this little one never settles down). Scan is in about an hour so I will update my journal once I get home. 

Maybe I'll get more pictures too!!


----------



## Round2

Good luck Yogi!!


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck yogi thinking of you.

Allie an active birth and yoga class is a combination of pregnancy yoga and preparing you for the birth is to help have a natural labour which is something I really want to do. They look at birth preparation, breathing techniques, yoga, different positions and relaxation and visulisation work. Went to first class yesterday wasnt quite what I expected but was very interesting and enjoyed it, I came away feeling confident that I could do a natural labour. It was a bit weird thinking about the actual process of giving birth as all though I know Im pregnant I dont think I have really thought about the fact that come aug this baby is going to be born (if that makes sense) Ive been so focused about taking it one step at a time and almost not thinking to far ahead but I guess I need to start thinking it.


----------



## VGibs

Lucy - I was like that too! I was so happy that we got through "one more week" that when it came time to actually have the baby I kinda went "HOLY SHIT! I have to have a baby soon!" Don't put too much pressure on yourself about natural labor ok? The first time you have a baby is very long and very hard...honestly though the pain was not as bad as I thought it would be. Mind you I was not in any way prepared to go through what I did. I find that women often times get very sad about not being able to handle birth naturally afterwards. And is a cause of depression and sadness after the baby is born. But the main objective is to have a healthy baby. I went 100% natural with Meme mainly because she came so darn quick. Hopefully your bubs will be quick like her!


----------



## Allie84

Wise words Virginia, btw I love your profile pic!

Lucy, that sounds really interesting and like the kind of think I would enjoy doing. It's cool that it made it seem more real. I totally understand not looking ahead. I'm doing the one week at a time thing. I was SHOCKED today to see baby was a lime. I don't feel like I have anything in there, so surreal!!!

Yogi, can't wait to hear how it went! Speaking of...

I just found out I'm getting an ultrasound on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I can't believe it, I'm so happy but I'm also freaking out!!! If you've been following my journal you know that I am trying out a new OB practice on Monday and then choosing between the two in town I feel most comfortable with...and I just got off the phone with the nurse who told me that at my appointment on Monday I'll be getting a dating scan. Ahhhh, scary! But exciting! I don't know what to think.


----------



## hoping:)

S&M- Congrats on the birth of your niece! She is adorable:D

Yogi- can't wait to hear about the scan!

Lucy- I would definitely like to join a class like you described... I'm thinking when I am in the middle of 2nd tri:thumbup:

Allie- yay for lime status and getting a scan on Monday!!! Baby will have changed so much from you last scan... can't wait to hear about it:D


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vgibs for your advice and your right at the end of the day as long as this little one arrives safe and sound at the end of aug is the most important thing.

Allie happy 11 weeks and yay to getting a scan monday thats fantastic news.

Hoping Im glad Ive started this class think its going to be really good. I think it would be well worth joining a similar class it was nice to meet other pregnant women.

I forgot to say in my last post :hi: cass and sassy have missed you both. Glad your back online sassy. Cass good luck with your appointment.

S&M congrats to your sister.

Jenny :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

?


----------



## hoping:)

Hey Jenny- just saw your previous post... for the SA results I think I just googled them? I think the FS will give you normal ranges when the results come back. I can't believe they rescheduled your procedure and only notified you a few days before hand! 

Lucy- yeah, I think being able to meet other pregnant women will be nice since no one close to me is expecting at the moment. I am really set on natural child birth as well but vGibs is right the objective is a healthy baby so if I needed intervention of course I would give in. FX we get our natural births!


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah definitely and hopefuly not to painful or long (or is that asking a bit to much).

Im lucky as one of my close friends is pregnant shes a month behind me we went to the class together but it was nice to meet others. Ive just found out a good friend of mine is 13 weeks pregnant she suffered a mmc a month before me last year and has be going through test so happy for her sadly we dont live near other but will definitely be meeting up I hope.


----------



## LucyJ

Jen went back and reread your post I would say the thurs eve would be the last time before test for bding if the test is monday morning then thats 3 days clear. Sorry about your neighbour but good for you standing up to her.

What a nightmare them cancelling on you must be frustrating.

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

sorry guys my mind has been like well weird ive been feeling really silly you know that way if you have a migraine (i dont no more) and you cant concentrate on anything thats how ive been like ive been slow lol anyways thanks guys im just gutted cause paul and i would of dtd more and cause we were told not too do it we only managed once and that was early hours of ovulation day cause we were at a friends get together but its been nice not too worry 
im actually starting too worry about the wedding like am i doing the right thing will someone interupt the ceremony etc im having too many vivid dreams like last night i had one i had to jump out of a moving train i woke myself up as i was jumping out i went to catch something and i smacked paul in side and woke him lol xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Its so hard keeping up on my mobile!

Hi Cass and Sassy! x

Allie that's great about the scan. Really pleased for you. Here's hoping for a lovely pic.

Jenny....vivid dreams... is your ticker right? 8dpo? Were you ttc this month? Dreams of falling I think are connected to feeling like you are not in control. I had the same anxieties before my wedding that Chris would change his mind at the alter, or not turn up. Don't worry too much about the dreams. x

I know I have missed people. Sorry. Xx

I am CD8 and ready to get cracking on what might be my last natural cycle. Me and the husband are so loved up right now too. It's great! So enjoyed being able to lie in bed in the morning and enjoy each others company without rushing to open the pub.


----------



## jenny25

Yeah my ticker is right i tested :bfn: i only dtd once on ovulation day as we were told not too as my hcg test was the same day but it got cancelled im really bloody welling up honestly i keep watching father daughter dances and bawling my eyes out , i was not supposed to try this month we never really tried so who knows darling how are things with you i need to pm you my number darling xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah bless you lovey! Hey you only need one try babes! Especially if it was on ov day. I am in good spirits. I have butterflies which usually means something significant is going to happen. I keep thinking about something that happened last week. A guy I know from our pub looked at me last week.and said...you've lost weight haven't you... I said a little. He said that'll be right. You'll be putting it back on soon. I laughed and said cheeky sod lol. And he said you have a glow... then he said you will be pregnant in 7 weeks. I was laughing saying yes please as I have been trying 3 years. Lol. All jokes aside apparently he does this a lot and has never been wrong! But it ties in with my psychic reading too... I reeaaaaaalllly hope he is right. Even more weird is that my mobile mobile keeps highlighting things and it highlighted twins and then 6 weeks! Which it is now six weeks if my mate Dave is right.

Yeah defo pm me.x


----------



## jenny25

Aww wow thats so cool hun id love a real reading i think the ones from ttc are just after money grrr
Its got too the point that now i dont really care .... your right i only dtd once and fell pregnant with jamie back in aug so thats true i will pm you im on through my mobile i was planning a little afternoon nap lol xxx


----------



## jenny25

Aww wow thats so cool hun id love a real reading i think the ones from ttc are just after money grrr
Its got too the point that now i dont really care .... your right i only dtd once and fell pregnant with jamie back in aug so thats true i will pm you im on through my mobile i was planning a little afternoon nap lol xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls. Sassy long to go now! :thumbup:

SM Sorry to hear about the infection. Hope you feel better soon. The baby is adorable!

Allie fab news on getting a scan on Monday. I look forward to seeing a scan photo! :happydance:

Need to check out Yogi's journal to see how her scan went.

CJ Sounds like this could be your month poppet. I hope so! Sounds like you're nice and relaxed at the mo.

Jenny, if his SA is on the Monday, Thurs or Fri should be fine to abstain from. Mal has left it just the 2 days before and it's been fine. Your hospital will have guidelines as to what the normal parameter is. Some are different e.g. mine said 4% morphology was fine, but the private clinic wasn't happy with that. Google the World Health Organisation if you want to know what they advise. Quite a helpful site!

Lucy the class you went to sounds great. I might start doing prego yoga soon to chill me out.

AFM I got a 3+ on the digi today. So damn relieved as I was getting some hideous cramps and backache again yesterday. I really think it's the pain from the endo and other girls in the first and second tri have confirmed that they had pain initially too. Feeling pretty good, not particularly prego, apart from feeling knackered and occasional boob pain.


----------



## LucyJ

CJ keeping everything crossed for you hope this is your month. I love what that man said to you hope he's right.

Jen my mum had a reading done when she was younger it was a 10 year one and it predicted everythig spot on quite scary really how accurate it was. It predicted all her children correctly apart from my little brother but thats because he was born after the 10 year mark, she had it done by a friend of the family way before she was married or thinking of children. I got really stressed about my wedding as well I had weeks when I was fine and then days when I couldn't sleep for worrying about things. The only advice I can give is try not to think about it to much make lists of things you have done, need to do especially before going to bed then it helps focus your mind and takes some of the stress away when you have a list of things to do or it did for me. Also remember at the end of the day its about you and paul as long as you get married nothing else matters oh and he'll be there I worried about that to and in fact I was the one that was 10 mins late but it was my two little bridesmaids fault. Be prepared for something to go wrong and dont panic as most things can be sorted our suits were incorrect the morning of the wedding my chief bridesmaid and one of my ushers had to drive 20 mins to moss bros to sort them out despite having everyones measurements we had jackets and shirts that didnt fit missing cavarts I nearly had a melt down but it all got sorted. Add to that 2 three year olds who refused to wear their dresses one cried bloody murder the other held her breathe being the loving Auntie I am they were forced into them I told my sil that unless anya went blue dont worry about her holding her breathe of course once they were in them they didnt want to take them. What Im trying to say is it will all come together and you & paul will have an amazing day.

Sugar woo hoo to 3+ on a digi so happy for you it is an amazing feeling to see that 3+ :happydance: I think your little one is getting nice and snug.

Right in my journal our some pic's one of my 20 weeks scan which I realised the other day I hadnt posted and a 24 week bump pic. Cant believe I'm 24 weeks.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so much hun i will have a look at your journal in the morning as i am on through my phone i just have a dull heavy ache as af is gonna start so ive climbed into bed. My mother in law has been in 7.1 so she has some brused ribs cuts aches and pains so its been a pretty long afternoon night then had to run out too asda too get some bits and then kfc for dinner as i hadnt eaten xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Well this thread seems to have died a death lately. Doesn't feel very supportive anymore.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Sugar... I don't know what to say. I'm here if you need to talk or anything.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar i know what you mean...I still read everyday but i feel like its not the same anymore... How ya been? 

I have some non-baby related news; My boss decided to start a new company which will basically be a research institute with no specific goal. What he wants is to get a dozen chemists and pay them to research anything they fancy or if they arent that way inclined whatever I tell them to do.Yes thats right ill be the big boss!!!!! Ive started scouting locations, its pretty easy since so many buisnesses have closed this year, and hopefully my baby will be up and running by the summer! Im back at work end of May anyway but I dont have to get back to my old duties since ill be setting up the new company!


----------



## Dazed

That sounds GREAT Vicky! Congrats on the new job!


----------



## jenny25

yep couldnt agree more sugar dont feel very welcomed here x


----------



## VGibs

Huh? Why is everyone feeling so let down by the ole disco thread?????????


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky fab news about the job! :happydance:

I'm still fraught with anxiety, not enjoying this much at all and convinced it's going wrong. Scan is not till next Monday, so have ages to wait. I've cut my antidepressants down as per GP's advice which isn't helping the anxiety one bit.


----------



## VGibs

sugar - Someone told me when I was in the very early days that everyday without red blood is one more day pregnant....and that seemed to help me get past the anxiety a little bit.


----------



## jenny25

thats good advise virginia hun ,

virginia hun i posted a few days back and got totally ignored so i just dont feel the welcome part no more , i mean i know this thread is for support when ttc or pregnant but since over 50% of people are now pregnant in the thread its like for the people who are still stuck on the ttc bit dont matter no more i hope im not coming across as jealous i know you will all have worrys and be tired and its your rainbow baby aarron is my rainbow baby too i just dont feel comfy sharing alot of how i feel or that cause it may look as if im smiling on the outside but it hides the sadness that i feel day in day out 

xxx


----------



## vickyd

Sugar the awful truth is that you will have major anxiety throughout the pregnancy, i dont wanna lie to you to make you feel better....I found that the only thing that kept me from loosing my mind was focusing on my work as much as possible. I urge you to find something completely unrelated to pregnancy to focus on...Like maybe a new hobby that requires alot of concentration, i dont know photography maybe?


----------



## Dazed

I know how you girls feel about being ignored. I must say I have felt that way since day one of BnB, but I will say I have found more support in this tread than any others on here. I know I'm not the soul purpose of you girls feeling ignored or the thread dying out, but please know that I am not posting intentionally since I have my own problems to deal with that only I can figure out how to deal with. I do love seeing all the preggos on here and cheering them on and cheering on the girls still TTC (but must seems like there are fewer and fewer of us), but ATM, I think I have hit my peak. I'm feeling very alone right now on my TCC/LTTTC since I'm stuck in testing limbo. 
Jenny - I'm sorry you feel like you have been ignored. Most times, honestly, I don't have any advise to give.

OK, things are off my chest, but I don't feel anybetter.


----------



## jenny25

sugar one thing that helped me was milestones i found if i got past mile stones that helped me calm down alot xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Vicky I might start baking again. It seems like the worse time ever to cut my meds, since I take them for anxiety, but I can't bear the thought that I could be doing damage to my baby.

Jen, I hope you realise that you can post as much as you want and I'll give you support. It's taken me over a year to get a BFP again, and I know how bloody awful it feels.

A few people on here have not even congratulated me yet, despite posting and reading the thread which hurts when I've supported them plenty.

Sorry about the rant, just feeling very hormonal and emotional :growlmad: Maybe I should take a break for a bit.


----------



## VGibs

jenny - Ignored??? Really....sorry you felt like that! I know that for me it was hard for awhile to post on things in here because I felt badly that I was pregnant and other people were trying so hard. But I still read what everyone else had to say. Sometimes people don't comment because they just don't understand what you are going through or they just don't have the words. In those cases I always kind of write a small *hug* or something to let the person know that I was listening, in a matter of speaking.


----------



## jenny25

Dazed said:


> I know how you girls feel about being ignored. I must say I have felt that way since day one of BnB, but I will say I have found more support in this tread than any others on here. I know I'm not the soul purpose of you girls feeling ignored or the thread dying out, but please know that I am not posting intentionally since I have my own problems to deal with that only I can figure out how to deal with. I do love seeing all the preggos on here and cheering them on and cheering on the girls still TTC (but must seems like there are fewer and fewer of us), but ATM, I think I have hit my peak. I'm feeling very alone right now on my TCC/LTTTC since I'm stuck in testing limbo.
> Jenny - I'm sorry you feel like you have been ignored. Most times, honestly, I don't have any advise to give.
> 
> OK, things are off my chest, but I don't feel anybetter.



Maybe im just being hormonal like you say dazed darling we have outside problems that are needing our attention and if we take on too much we feel like we are going to combust i had alot going on with the neighbour told her where too go finally and with the wedding i find myself fling myself into other things xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen even when i was ttc i didnt take part in most ttc conversations. I know nothing about all the hormone and other tests many of the girls on here have had. I also know nothing about clomid/femara or assited conception so i mostly kept my trap shut. I only participate when i feel i have something to offer.


----------



## jenny25

i know i think we are all in place which is hard 

virginia - i know hun how you feel i was feel the exact same way after having aarron i ended up with ppd it was a hard rut i can understand how your mind feels and works at that time

sugar - im sorry hun you feel like this :(:(


----------



## sugarlove

Dazed you've posted recently, and you've always got wise words to say sweetie. I'm really sorry you're feeling crappy at the moment. The whole round of tests is an extremely anxious time. I'm so hoping the clomid works for you!
:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

vickyd said:


> Jen even when i was ttc i didnt take part in most ttc conversations. I know nothing about all the hormone and other tests many of the girls on here have had. I also know nothing about clomid/femara or assited conception so i mostly kept my trap shut. I only participate when i feel i have something to offer.

i understand vicky xxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Sugar maybe you could try perfecting your musaka??? haha!!!
Baking hmmm, good way to keep your hands occupied but such a mess to clean up afterwards!


----------



## sugarlove

Good idea Vix! I could certainly use the practice! :haha:

By the way, I know I posted on fb, but Hero is absolutely adorable! What a pretty little girl!


----------



## jenny25

i love baking lol aarron likes me making homemade pancakes lol xx


----------



## VGibs

sugar - Oh sorry honey...I'll tell you why I don't say a lot of congrats....awhile ago a certain lady we all know and love was posting pics of the tests she had taken. And I swore to God I saw lines. I even made my OH look and he said he didn't see anything but I think I just wanted her to have a BFP so badly that I was having line eye for her. I was so sure they were there and I bolstered her by saying I saw them to, because I really did think I saw them. But then the bloods came back and she wasn't pregnant, and I felt so horrible and guilty for weeks afterwards for congratulating her on something that wasn't there. I kind of swore I wouldn't do that again. And don't get me wrong I was thrilled when I saw your dark awesome lines on those tests, I even made my OH look at those too haha But now I kind of wait until after everyone has their scans to say "Yay!" I know it seems awful of me but I am thrilled for you and I always kind of hold my breath until after a scan.


----------



## Dazed

I know I have posted recently, and that was just to try to get you newly preggos to stop worrying at least a little. I actually didn't truely really want to post it because I didn't want to post anything. I do care about all of you, whether you care for me or not (please don't comment on this as I can tell who does and who doesn't!)! Its just my nature. I am constantly stalking all of you (saw your thread today Jenny... fx'ed).

OK, getting too emotional!


----------



## VGibs

*running to find jenny's thread*


----------



## Allie84

I woke up all excited to see this thread had been busy for once, ironic what the convo was about. ;)

I have to admit I have felt sad about the thread as well, too. This thread has been going on for nearly a year now, I cannot believe it! I remember times over the past year when I would hurry home from work and have 10+ pages to read. I remember taking a trip to Colorado last October and needing to sneak peeks because I couldn't be away. :haha: You girls have really come to mean a lot to me....but as things have died down I've been kinda sad sometimes to come see it.

I hope now that we've had this convo we can work to revive it a bit...I would hate to see it die, it's been so important to me over the past year. And I think it has to lots of others as well. 

I think it's a tough balance because I know some pregnant people feel odd about posting pregnant things...but I was one of the last ones to get pregnant, and I really didn't mind hearing from all the pregnant Discoers. Because it was still valuable information to learn, and because you guys were friends. :)

Anyways, thanks for all the well wishes for my scan. I actually have to run and get ready for my appointment, eek! I just woke up but had to check BnB first. I'll update when I get back.

After posting a long post about posting, I've run out of time to do a proper reply post! Ha! I'll be back. 

:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Well said Allie. I'll check in later for news poppet.


Dazed, I hope you know you can pm me when you want. I've been through a lot of the tests, so if I can help in any way, I certainly will.
:hugs:


----------



## Round2

Oh wow....sounds like lots of people are having a bad day. I'm sorry you're feeling down and I'm really, really sorry if you're feeling ignored or unsupported. I've noticed this thread goes in cycles alot. It seems when most people are really struggling it's very active, when the majority are satisfied, it's pretty quiet. But there there's always a few of us who are the exceptions to the rules (like me!).

I don't think anyone is being deliberately ignored. I think we're just all going through 'stuff' and sometimes it's difficult to talk.

Personally, I LOVE hearing all about disco girls getting knocked up! It gives me hope. Sometimes, when I'm having a bad day I go back to the start of this thread and read through previous posts. It makes me happy to read how so many people were where I am now and are now happily pregnant. It's amazing how many happy stories have come in less than year.

Dazed, I started my clomid yesterday. Haven't turned into a lunatic yet, but we'll see what the week holds!! How long till you start?

Jenny, I'm really sorry you're feeling so bad today. You've just got so much going on. Loss dates, weddings, family stuff. My heart goes out to you.

Sugar, I know how you are feeling. I was a paranoid luncatic my last pregnancy (not saying that you are too!). It's a very difficult time, it's impossible not to worry. Have you thought about starting a journal? I often use mine just to vent my feelings. Sometimes people post, sometimes not. I don't care much, it just feels good to get things off my chest. It might help?

Vicky, congrats on the job. Can't believe you have to go back to work so soon! What will you do with Hero?


----------



## Sparkly

I don't post on here very often any more, as I feel the thread has changed. When the disco threads first began, we were all in the same place having experienced loss and getting back to trying again. But now a majority have their BFP's and even babies, I feel very out of place. It's impossible for me to comfort the anxious new BFP'ers, as I have never been pregnant since my loss, so I don't really know what you are going through.

It's hard for me to see all the pregnancy tickers, as it's a slap in the face reminder of the failure that I feel. Don't get me wrong, I am ecstatic for you all xxx


----------



## jenny25

i honstly love being part of a lovely bunch of girls and i guess we call can feel alone at times dazed i feel that at the moment i dont know where i belong at the moment 
i guess in my stage i feel i dont know where i belong like sugar said it took her a year too get her :bfp: i know how rough that can be i think nato was the same it took me almost a year from the mc in sept to aug last year too get a bfp and if it takes me a year again so be it but i think we all reach a point where we have had enough xx


----------



## Dazed

Still have some testing to go through and then it would still be another cycle before I could start (if he gives it to me)... so all together I would say about 8 weeks.


----------



## jenny25

Dazed said:


> Still have some testing to go through and then it would still be another cycle before I could start (if he gives it to me)... so all together I would say about 8 weeks.


what testing are you going through hun ? xx


----------



## sugarlove

Rounders thanks for the advice. I am most certainly a paranoid lunatic! :haha:

:happydance:for you starting clomid. The first moth when I felt crap and had a face like a teenager, I comforted myself with the thought that at least it was working if I was getting vile side affects. Some people take it no probs though. Remind me what dose you're on?


----------



## jenny25

im off to get ready to pick aarron up from school i wont be long x


----------



## Round2

sugarlove said:


> Rounders thanks for the advice. I am most certainly a paranoid lunatic! :haha:
> 
> :happydance:for you starting clomid. The first moth when I felt crap and had a face like a teenager, I comforted myself with the thought that at least it was working if I was getting vile side affects. Some people take it no probs though. Remind me what dose you're on?

100 freakin' mg! I keep having nightmares about your friend with 8 follicles!! My face has already been breaking out like crazy since my last loss. Maybe I should buy a veil for OV time?? Poor hubby.


----------



## sugarlove

:haha: Rounders, why are you getting put straight up to 100? Thought you would have been started off with 50 to see how you got on. I swear I had the biggest boil you have ever seen when I first started it. I had to wear a plaster to work to hide it and it lasted for 2 fecking weeks!


----------



## Dazed

jenny25 said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Still have some testing to go through and then it would still be another cycle before I could start (if he gives it to me)... so all together I would say about 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> what testing are you going through hun ? xxClick to expand...

Already had the progesterone test (wrong day at that which was my fault), have to do cd3 and have an ultrasound on the 24th. He said we could have done all of it but since I wasn't sure what insurance would cover (turns out none) I wanted to wait and see where things were headed. The good thing is Nick is actually starting to be very supportive of all the tests by asking me questions. Don't get me wrong, he wants me to have my answers, but it was always the don't ask don't tell approach.


----------



## sugarlove

Dazed good that your hubby is being supportive. Mal got a lot better the longer it took too.


----------



## Round2

sugarlove said:


> :haha: Rounders, why are you getting put straight up to 100? Thought you would have been started off with 50 to see how you got on. I swear I had the biggest boil you have ever seen when I first started it. I had to wear a plaster to work to hide it and it lasted for 2 fecking weeks!

Oh Geez. I'm screwed. Better start lathering on the zit medicine now!

I have no idea why she started me on such a high dose. It worries me. I already ovulate on my own and have been pregnant 4 times (3 in the last year). I was hoping for just a 'little' help! Guess you have to be careful what you ask for!

Have you had any symptoms yet? Are you feeling sick?


----------



## Round2

Dazed said:


> Still have some testing to go through and then it would still be another cycle before I could start (if he gives it to me)... so all together I would say about 8 weeks.

It will go by fast. I'll be a pro by then so can tell you all about the side-affects!! Don't take no for answer, demand the mircale drugs!


----------



## Round2

Oh and Allie, good luck today. What time should we look for an update??


----------



## jenny25

Dazed said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Still have some testing to go through and then it would still be another cycle before I could start (if he gives it to me)... so all together I would say about 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> what testing are you going through hun ? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Already had the progesterone test (wrong day at that which was my fault), have to do cd3 and have an ultrasound on the 24th. He said we could have done all of it but since I wasn't sure what insurance would cover (turns out none) I wanted to wait and see where things were headed. The good thing is Nick is actually starting to be very supportive of all the tests by asking me questions. Don't get me wrong, he wants me to have my answers, but it was always the don't ask don't tell approach.Click to expand...


we are going through those tests also hun how does nick feel about it does he have to provide a sperm test? Paul has his next monday eeek 
i have had the recurrent mc testing done last march came back with aps and pcos started the fertility tests in jan my cd3 tests have turned out fine had my scan and my right ovary has cysts they seen little black circles in it and my uterine linning comes away in clumps my hcg test was supposed to be the other week but got cancelled 2 days prior so now thats in july uh :( xxx


----------



## Dazed

Round2 said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Still have some testing to go through and then it would still be another cycle before I could start (if he gives it to me)... so all together I would say about 8 weeks.
> 
> It will go by fast. I'll be a pro by then so can tell you all about the side-affects!! Don't take no for answer, demand the mircale drugs!Click to expand...

I don't think he will have a problem with me requesting them. He has been great so far.


----------



## Dazed

jenny25 said:


> we are going through those tests also hun how does nick feel about it does he have to provide a sperm test? Paul has his next monday eeek i have had the recurrent mc testing done last march came back with aps and pcos started the fertility tests in jan my cd3 tests have turned out fine had my scan and my right ovary has cysts they seen little black circles in it and my uterine linning comes away in clumps my hcg test was supposed to be the other week but got cancelled 2 days prior so now thats in july uh :( xxx

I'm not sure exactly how he feels about it. I know he has been getting frusterated the longer its taking to get a BFP. As of right now he doesn't have to do an SA (although Nick has volunteered to do it). Doc thinks since I have gotten pregnant once its probably not an issue with his sperm, but if things don't progress he will. As for doing an HSG, it will most likely be out of pocket so he is going to hold off on that for now.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- love the bump and ultrasound pic!!! 

CJ- I hope what the guy said comes true! I definitely believe in signs and hope the highlighted words on your phone comes true! You start clomid next cycle, right? You could very well end up with those twins:D

Round- FX you have 1st round success and dont have too many side effects! I mentioned before that I had very few side effects but now that you and Sugar mention it I did get the awful breakout this time around. I figured it was because of the preggo hormones but now Im not so sure I only break out on my forehead but it is AWFUL! Ive even cut bangs to try and hide because nothing I use has worked! Of course I cant use any of the good stuff because of baby. I liked the comment you made about wearing a veil during O time. :haha:

Vicky- awesome news about the job!!! Congrats:D

Dazed- good luck with the testing. For me that was the part that dragged on so I tried to get everything done all at once but you know that cant always happen. I hope it goes by fast so you can start on the next stage!

Sugar- I am very excited to have fellow clomid bump buddyIm sorry you are feeling down:hugs:

Jenny- Sorry you are feeling ignored but Im sure that is no ones intention:hugs: As for the wedding planning it is normal to feel anxious after all it is one of the biggest days of your life! The other girls gave you great advice but however it turns out just remember it is a day to celebrate you and your husband to be. For me, I was calm up until the last week. That is when I started to get frantic because it was so close. I planned the entire wedding by myself so the wedding pretty much took over my life  the last week I was so stressed but I was lucky to have my mom and Tim to help out:thumbup:

Allie- I am so excited to hear about your scan!!! 

Sorry to all the girls who dont feel the same about the thread. I know it is not as active as it used to be but I still find great support from the ladies who still frequent it and I really appreciate that. Some of the girls have mentioned that we are all in different stages and are experiencing problems outside of the ttc/pal issues and I think this contributes to the lull we are in. Compared to other threads on BNB I still much prefer this one! 

Personally I have not been on that much because I am dealing a lot with my familys medical issues and focusing on keeping myself calm for the baby. When I am not doing that or working I am sleeping lame I know but I never been this exhausted in my entire life! I feel much like an old lady and sleeping 12+ hours a day:dohh: When I do get on BNB I am at work so I copy all of the posts in a Word doc so that I can read them when I get a free moment (they frown on too much internet time) so sometimes I forget what I have read and may end up missing some people, for that I am sorry:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

paul is kinda the same hun , last night we took the dog out for a walk and we sat in the park watching planes take off and we had this heart to heart about it and it just dawned on me that its hitting him alot harder than what i thought i have no idea how to support him:( he has never tried for a baby with anyone else he didnt realise what we would go through and its smashed him like a ton of bricks xx


----------



## jenny25

hoping:) said:


> Lucy- love the bump and ultrasound pic!!!
> 
> CJ- I hope what the guy said comes true! I definitely believe in signs and hope the highlighted words on your phone comes true! You start clomid next cycle, right? You could very well end up with those twins:D
> 
> Round- FX you have 1st round success and dont have too many side effects! I mentioned before that I had very few side effects but now that you and Sugar mention it I did get the awful breakout this time around. I figured it was because of the preggo hormones but now Im not so sure I only break out on my forehead but it is AWFUL! Ive even cut bangs to try and hide because nothing I use has worked! Of course I cant use any of the good stuff because of baby. I liked the comment you made about wearing a veil during O time. :haha:
> 
> Vicky- awesome news about the job!!! Congrats:D
> 
> Dazed- good luck with the testing. For me that was the part that dragged on so I tried to get everything done all at once but you know that cant always happen. I hope it goes by fast so you can start on the next stage!
> 
> Sugar- I am very excited to have fellow clomid bump buddyIm sorry you are feeling down:hugs:
> 
> Jenny- Sorry you are feeling ignored but Im sure that is no ones intention:hugs: As for the wedding planning it is normal to feel anxious after all it is one of the biggest days of your life! The other girls gave you great advice but however it turns out just remember it is a day to celebrate you and your husband to be. For me, I was calm up until the last week. That is when I started to get frantic because it was so close. I planned the entire wedding by myself so the wedding pretty much took over my life  the last week I was so stressed but I was lucky to have my mom and Tim to help out:thumbup:
> 
> Allie- I am so excited to hear about your scan!!!
> 
> Sorry to all the girls who dont feel the same about the thread. I know it is not as active as it used to be but I still find great support from the ladies who still frequent it and I really appreciate that. Some of the girls have mentioned that we are all in different stages and are experiencing problems outside of the ttc/pal issues and I think this contributes to the lull we are in. Compared to other threads on BNB I still much prefer this one!
> 
> Personally I have not been on that much because I am dealing a lot with my familys medical issues and focusing on keeping myself calm for the baby. When I am not doing that or working I am sleeping lame I know but I never been this exhausted in my entire life! I feel much like an old lady and sleeping 12+ hours a day:dohh: When I do get on BNB I am at work so I copy all of the posts in a Word doc so that I can read them when I get a free moment (they frown on too much internet time) so sometimes I forget what I have read and may end up missing some people, for that I am sorry:hugs:

Thanks hun im planning the wedding by myself also hun which i am finding ok it was just stress from outside the family and a couple of family things that were stressing me out .

how is your family doing hun? how is your pregnancy go ? xx


----------



## Dazed

jenny25 said:


> paul is kinda the same hun , last night we took the dog out for a walk and we sat in the park watching planes take off and we had this heart to heart about it and it just dawned on me that its hitting him alot harder than what i thought i have no idea how to support him:( he has never tried for a baby with anyone else he didnt realise what we would go through and its smashed him like a ton of bricks xx

I know how that is. This is the first for us both. He is a very closed up person, but I can usually coax things out of him. I try not to do it too much because I don't want to alienate him. Its usually my breakdowns that cause him to breakdown, but I tell you what... when he breaksdown its a million times worse on me since he is my rock.


----------



## Megg33k

I was also excited to see so many pages... and then I realized what the conversation was. I want to apologize. I know part of the lack of posts is because I've been MIA. I still read every single day... sometimes 2 or 3 times. I'm just not in much of a position to lend support right now. I'm actually a lot more stressed out than I have been in a while. I can't even escape it in my sleep, as my dreams are all centered around the crap that's going on in my life right now. Yesterday was Mother's Day, and this was supposed to be the first in a long time that wasn't awful... I was supposed to be a day shy of 25 weeks... but I'm waiting on my next bloody cycle instead. So, I spent part of yesterday "napping" which actually consisted of quietly crying myself to sleep. I'm not in a good place mentally... and I don't know how to make anyone feel better about their own circumstances right now. I honestly stop breathing for just a moment when I see someone's ticker at 10-ish weeks. I have a hard time even wishing them a happy 10 weeks, because that's what happened to me the day that I went to bed happy and woke up heartbroken. So, I don't know what I'm meant to say. I feel very hypocritical saying "everything will be fine" when I'm the girl that proves nothing is ever fine. 

Anyway... I'm sorry. I know I started this and then deserted it. :( And, you'll all say that you totally understand why I've been absent... but it doesn't excuse it. And, this is where I'm supposed to vow to be more active again... but I really don't know that I can venture much out of my journal until my next cycle is underway. I don't feel like myself between cycles. I wish I had more to offer.

I do want to wish luck to those heading toward POAS'ing, getting testing done, starting a new medication, waiting on their scans, or struggling with a living, breathing baby-related issue that I no nothing about fixing. I'm sending you all love and strength!

Oh... And, I hope I wasn't one of the ones that you don't think congratulated you, Sugar. I'm just sure I did... but I feel like I should again in case I'm wrong! Congratulations (possibly again)!

I'm not intentionally ignoring anyone... I'm just hiding for now.


----------



## jenny25

its funny how men seem to be the rock for us but we dont realise how much its effected them too paul is also emotionally closed off i have only seen him cry maybe 3x through out our relationship im like wow but sometimes i get frustrated at him cause he thinks from another view which i dont agree on xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed & Jenny- I also sometimes forget that this whole thing just doesn't effect me but my DH also. My hubby is always the optimistic type so sometimes I didn't know how much he was hurting. I asked him once why I was the only one who seemed to mourn our losses and he told me it was because he had to stay strong for me but that he thought about them every day. Like you said Dazed, it was so hard to see him when he did break down because he is my rock and it just broke my heart. 

Megg- I would love to see you posting again! Don't be sorry for anything... you inspire more hope and motivation than anyone else I've met on BNB!

Jenny, the pregnancy is going as well as can be expected:thumbup: Sometimes I am just in awe that I've even made it this far. I still have my scares or irratic thoughts every now and then but the doppler helps ease some of that anxiety. We have our next ultrasounf on Thursday:D


----------



## Dazed

I agree Jenny.

Megg, I know just about where you are coming from. Hide away darling. Right now there is very little to make you as upbeat as you would like to be and until there is that little glimmer of hope, things will always feel like your in a gray area. Your thread or not, don't feel guilty... I don't. I tried thinking that if I try to help others, my frame of mind might change, but it doesn't. You find those few (or most) threads where your advise is unwelcome or not acknowledged and makes you feel worse. Hidings just sometimes makes it bearable. XXXOOOXOXO


----------



## Megg33k

I just don't know how to make the bitterness go away... I'm supposed to be feeling my baby kick me... not waiting for another cycle. :cry: 3 pregnancies and I've never felt a baby kick. It makes me so sad. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Dazed

Trust me, I know. I wish I could make the bitterness go away, but thats a struggle I'm still trying to overcome.


----------



## vickyd

I hate that you have to go through this again Megg...Fucking Universe....


----------



## hoping:)

megg:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

you know i think its rotten that we all have been their it truly sucks big time why us what did we do i forever ask myself why do people suffer like this when their is other people out their who abuse their bodies and everything works out for them you know i still have this image in my head when aarron was in special care their was a baby having withdrawal symptoms from meth im like i know the mother got of the heavy stuff but to see the baby suffer made me angry so much xxxx


----------



## VGibs

The worst thing is when someone says "You may have to accept that you will never have kids" that just makes me want to punch a wall! 

It also makes me so sad for women before there was any kind of fertility treatments available. Like in the "olden" days. It must have been so heartbreaking. I think of my Oma a lot. She had 8 MC's and 2 babies born sleeping. They adopted my mother and my aunt and then when she was 41 she got pregnant with my uncle. And he is turning 48 next week. We know it can happen but we just get stuck in the waiting for it to happen that gets us down. 

And for people who don't know. I had secondary infertility with my ex. We tried for almost 4 years to get pregnant and when we finally did I lost our little boy due to uterine trauma. With my fiancee I am terrified that when we try again the same thing is going to happen. But that is why I am trying to get very very healthy to give me a leg up.


----------



## jenny25

awww v i didnt realise your family had been through so much heartbreak im sorry darling :( xxx


----------



## VGibs

I don't put it in my siggy or really talk about it much because of something someone said to me on BnB once...she pretty much told me to shut my whining mouth because I had kids and she had never been pregnant. So I don't want anyone to feel like that about me ever again. But I have had 3 MC's and 1 sleeping baby.


----------



## sugarlove

Rounders, can you not see if you can just start on the 50mg? You don't want to produce too many follicles, as you'll have to abstain or have octuplets! :haha:
I'm not really getting many symptoms, hence freaking out so much. Occasional sore boob and pains and knackered, but that's about it. I need something concrete like MS to reassure me.

Dazed, it took me bloody ages to get clomid. Noone would give me it until I'd lost some weight and had the lap done. It'll be worth it when you get it though.

Megg huge :hugs:sorry you are feeling so crap and it's completely understandable. I think you're coping remarkably well and I admire you starting your 3rd cycle. I don't think I'd have the strength to do that. Everything crossed for this time, and yes you did congratulate me, but always nice to hear it again. :haha: I totally get that you need to just lurk for the time being.


----------



## vickyd

Virginia this site (and this thread specifically) is for sharing our loss stories and helping eachother through the dark times. I think its sad that you felt you couldnt share your story...I hope you reported that other poster for trating you like that, totally not on....


----------



## sugarlove

PS Just read about Kelly Brook. Poor thing.What is it about all these late losses atm!


----------



## Round2

sugarlove said:


> Rounders, can you not see if you can just start on the 50mg? You don't want to produce too many follicles, as you'll have to abstain or have octuplets! :haha:
> I'm not really getting many symptoms, hence freaking out so much. Occasional sore boob and pains and knackered, but that's about it. I need something concrete like MS to reassure me.

Too late, already started on 100mg. I'm _trying _to just trust my doctor. But if I end up with a 8 follicles, I'm changing doctors!!

I never get any symptoms until I'm at least 6 weeks. With my DD, I had no symptoms whatsoever.

Megg, you DO NOT need to apologize. We're all going through crap, and we're all in survival mode. Do what is best for you. But we'll be here when you do need to to talk.


----------



## Round2

VGibs said:


> I don't put it in my siggy or really talk about it much because of something someone said to me on BnB once...she pretty much told me to shut my whining mouth because I had kids and she had never been pregnant. So I don't want anyone to feel like that about me ever again. But I have had 3 MC's and 1 sleeping baby.

That is absolutley disgusting. I'm so sorry someone said this to you. I hope you realize that they are totally wrong!! Unfortunately, there are lot of people like this on this site. You just have to ignore it and move on.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar MS kicks in usually after week 7, in all my three pregnancies this was the case100%. With Hero it was actually worse in the second trimester lol! I enjoyed every minute of it lol!


----------



## sugarlove

Bring on the MS! :haha:

Rounders, when are you getting scanned on the clomid?


----------



## Round2

sugarlove said:


> Bring on the MS! :haha:
> 
> Rounders, when are you getting scanned on the clomid?

I'm still waiting for the clinic to call but I'm suppose to get a scan on CD14 and CD21. But I lied and said my cycle started earlier so hopefully they scan me on CD13. I OV'd last month on CD13, so I want to know ahead of time. I might even try to get it moved up CD12.

You'll regret that MS comment!! My next pregnancy I'm taking anti-nauseau drugs from day one, if I have it or not. I hate MS and refuse to waste another 3 months feeling like that.


----------



## jenny25

v you should feel that your able to talk hun , ignore what that girl said she is very rude and has no idea what its like to go through a loss grrrrr x


----------



## sugarlove

Good thinking Round! Just a little bit of MS would be perfect to let me know something is going on. I've got awful backache too? Do you think it's normal?

Virginia that girl sounds like a right bitch!


----------



## VGibs

haha thanks guys...I did report her and she was booted I think. I felt bad afterwards though because I know the frustration she was feeling and I just happened to be an outlet for it at that moment. But I don't handle being bullied very well and swore to not put myself in that space again.


----------



## LucyJ

Wow a lot to catch up on Im so sorry to hear that people are feeling ingnored or like they dont fit in I do try to post as much as I can and respond to any questions if I dont its normally because I dont have any answers. I know I would of been lost without you over this past year you have helped me through my losses, trying again and this pregnancy.

Sugar I know how hard it is my symptoms didnt really kick in till 6/7 weeks but I know theres nothing I can say that will take the worry and fears you have away. Take it one day at a time and here for you. Vicky gave some great advice. Cant believe the news about kelly brook so sad.

Round good luck with the clomid hope this is your month.

Allie good luck with your scan thinking of you.

Hoping how are your parents?

Jen massive :hugs: I know you have a lot on but always feel you can talk to us about anything.

Vgibbs Im so sorry to hear of all you've been through and that someone made you feel like that totally out of order. You can talk to us about anything.

Megg sweetie I do understand that you need some time away just know we love you and miss you. I have everything crossed for you for this cycle.

Dazed good luck with all the testing.

Vicky thats fantastic news on the job how exicting. :happydance:

:hugs: to all

AFM: Im teaching all this week already shattered so who knows how I feel but friday but its money which we need.


----------



## NatoPMT

Poor kelly. 

Have only read back a page or so, sorry for being so rude

Sugar, any luck with the cyclogest? I think i can get you a packet this week. I had very few symptoms, and allie was on and off with her symptoms. I know its easy for me to say, while i sit here panicking about my own stuff, telling you not to panic <hypocriteface>

Gibby, dont feel guilty, we arent here to be whipping girls for someone elses frustration, however hard a time they are having your feelings are valid and she had no right to take that from you. 

woo hoo rounders, 100mg!! I hear the patter of 16 tiny feet. you are so getting it this month

Megg, big hug, you are grieving, and bitter is a stage of recovery, but i understand its also as a result of all your horrible experiences. Its no wonder its there. 

Hiya Vic, i LOVED the pic of Hero on fb, crikey she is too gorgeous for words.


----------



## VGibs

Now that I think about it my symptoms with Meme didnt kick in until about 7 weeks....then I was puking like crazy for 7 months


----------



## jenny25

Thanks darling make sure you take things easy hun and not over do things :D 
im ok im just having a bit of a rant you know i hope i haven't offended anyone xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Im so sorry to hear that people are feeling ingnored or like they dont fit in I do try to post as much as I can and respond to any questions .

oo bum, i missed that. will go back and read about jobs and people feeling left out. shame on me

Hope you get to the end of the week ok, we need more bank holidays, we should have preggo specific ones. Hope you get to Friday ok little luce.


----------



## NatoPMT

Jenny and Dazed, about the sperm sample, i will always remember Meggs word on this:we have to go through invasive tests and all he has to do is have an orgasm into a cup. 

Hoping, i am sure you are catching me up

Jen, its good that Paul is communicating this stuff to you, tough as it is to go through, relationships can withstand anything when you talk - this is a great start to your (almost) married life

right, am back at page 1680 now, i am reading back so I take back my comment about being rude.


----------



## VGibs

HAHAHAHA I was remembering the same thing that megg said


----------



## LucyJ

Awww thanks sweetie Im lucky there pretty much a nice class so not to much hassle but miss my afternoon nap. It also keeps me busy especially as my mum is away I normally talk to her everyday so its weird when shes not around to talk to. Her and my dad have gone away for 2 weeks for a nice relaxing holiday which they really need.

How are you? Ive just sent you a pm on facebook to check you were ok as you havent been around as much. Hows little ninjanato doing?


----------



## Allie84

I'm back from my scan! Baby is fine but I nearly had a heart attack. And of course I've found something to worry about. :haha:


Spoiler
I went to try out the new OB practice today. Nurse was great, gave us a huge binder of info and talked for an hour! 

Then we met the Dr.; she was pretty nice, but not the 'comforting' type if you know what I mean. She lectured me on my pooping habits, my stress levels, etc.

Then she did the ultrasound! It was a wheel in the room type thing, so not the proper kind of one I had at 6 wks.

She put the probe in my fanjita and sat there frowning for like 5 hours!!! She was like, "I don't see it..." and then I looked at Alex for comfort and he was frowing and they had the screen pointed away from me. Alex kept going "Is that it? Is that it?" and he looked so worried. Eventually he was like "OMG I see the head, is that the head?" And she was still frowning, asking if I had a tilted uterus, and told me baby was in a bad position!

I was like bad position, what does that mean? My heart almost stopped, and then she said "Bad position to get a picture."

FINALLY after I had aged 20 years she turned the screen and there was baby!! 4.4 cms, measuring 11 weeks 2 days (so only one day behind my calculations, and one day ahead of my last scan). The little heart was beating away and I could see it on there. She said it was a strong heartbeat.

BUT baby wasn't moving much. She held the wand and baby just floated there. I had read on BnB to cough to get baby moving so I did, and _finally_ baby moved around and starting sucking his/her thumb. :cloud9:

It was really amazing. We got two scan photos, attached. The second one is the thumb sucking one! They aren't the best quality but apparently I get the good u/s machine for 20 weeks. 

Should I be worried the baby wasn't moving much? I always read about little wrigglers in scans. 

Oh yeah, and what's that black spot outside the sac?

I still haven't decided whether to move to this new hopsital or stay with my old one. :shrug:

Sorry the photos aren't under spoiler, I don't know how to embed them.
 



Attached Files:







scanpic5911.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 13









scanpic6911thumbsuck.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jenny25

brill news on the scan allie xxx


----------



## Round2

Allie that's wonderful. NOOOO don't worry about lack of movement, it's totally normal. Your baby was just resting! Remeber Vicky when she went for her scan and Hero wasn't moving? Babies sleep....lots (or so you hope). That's wonderful news, you're almost in the second tri!


----------



## sugarlove

Allie what fab scan pics :wohoo:

Lucy hope this week passes quickly for you hun. I've got to do a Parents Eve after work tomorrow and then joining a new choir. I'm going to be totally shafted. I'm used to an afternoon nap now too.

Nato, I've got a prescription for 3 packs of cyclgest now thanks. Getting it from Darlington, as long as I have s scan with them next Monday. Did you get my text about how many weeks you were when you were first scanned? Monday seems like so far away at the mo. :growlmad: 
What are you panicking about lovely?


----------



## Dazed

Yay for a good scan Allie. I don't know about the black spot, but I wouldn't worry about too much if she didn't mention it.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie I think I've just spotted the thumb in mouth in the second. That's so adorable! I don't know anything about scans, but I'm sure they would have said if they were worried in any way.


----------



## Allie84

Okay now time for a proper reply!

Round, good luck with the Clomid! If you are really worried about the dosage, can you call and talk to your Dr. for peace of mind? Would you mind multiples? I mean maybe not octo-mom style but there's nothing wrong with twins. ;)

Jenny,you mentioned it taking some of us a long time TTC after the loss and I wanted to add it took me 10 months before this BFP. Sometimes it takes awhile, and that's really hard, I know. :( I hope you're feeling better and the wedding planning smoothes out. It will all be worth it on the day. I want you to always feel comfortable on this thread...I really appreciate your efforts to help keep it active. :hugs:

Dazed, good luck on the 29th! Sorry your insurance won't cover anything. Just to avoid that, we got my testing done as testing for irregular cycles, not infertility. Is there a way you could get the testing done with a different official reason? 

Megg, hide away girlie and don't feel bad. You have to do what's best for your physical and mental health and don't feel guilty. You've spent so much time helping us with our problems you are owed a break. ;)

Sparky, :hugs: I always like to hear from you but I know what you mean.

Vicky, well done on the job!!!! So when do you start? Are you nervous? I think I commented on FB but Hero is sooooooooo adorable and getting big really fast. 

Sugar, don't worry, the MS will come. :haha: I didn't even start feelling tired or nauseaus until after 6 weeks, and the nausea didn't really kick in until 7 weeks, and to this day I have not puked from MS. But I have to admit I do take comfort from feeling nauseas, so twisted! Also, yes backache and cramps are normal where you are, I had it.

Gibs, so sorry for your losses. :hugs: I'm so sorry about the way you were treated as well, just shocking. :hugs: 

Hoping, how are you feeling? How is your dad and mom?

Lucy, don't work too hard! It is good to have a mental distraction for awhile, though, that is true. 

Hi Nato, how are you doing/feeling? 

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## LucyJ

Yay Allie for a good scan sorry the dr scared you and dont worry about the movement you must of caught your little one in a quiet moment. Love the pics so happy all went well. When is your next scan?


----------



## NatoPMT

Bleu - im booking a holiday to France tonight. I am not stalking you, repeat not stalking you. Will let you know where i am though so you can stalk me. 17 weeks!! I bet my bingo wings are bigger than yours though

Hoping: Thats a teeny neat bump article...Mine was bigger than that pre conception. I gotta leave off the Lindt. 

Gibby, if you need to talk and cant come on here then you are more than welcome to fb me, im sure i have pestered you about this before, but i dont want you to bottle stuff up about your sister x

Sparkly - how was the 18th you basketcase? glad you are still a basket though, you are our basket. 

Sugar, back to your pretend lack of symptoms, you say you are exhausted...thats a symptom!!! Also my biggest symptom, and it was what distinguished my tww from normal. Thats a good un i say

Allie, sorry you were feeling lonely. I get that sporadically, but its self imposed and part of my neurosis so i cant really offer any advice but i can give you a big hug whether you like it or not. 

AFM: i have gone mental and jacked in my therapy. I am sick of feeling like a naughty school girl, i told her i was capable of making my own decisions but she would look at me like she knew me better than i know myself and knew what was implicit about my behaviour, which is prob true but it was stressing me out. I would spend the whole day before going trying to think of reasons not to go, which is part of what i was trying to undo by going, so i have returned to form by jacking it in, but i have other stuff on my mind right now. 

Luce (and sugar), doing ok i think, but am worried cos i got my full blood count back and i am anemic, which lowers oxygen to the baby..i was also told i have a low lying placenta (that should move) but this also means less oxygen and i havent felt any movement for a couple of days so am forcing my way in at the gps this week for doppler action. Am hoping i am just being paranoid like all the other times (ahem)

gotta finish my tea


----------



## NatoPMT

arses, i just wrote in, and posted in the wrong window, i have 3 windows on the go, will pots my other open windows, i hadnt finished the above one


----------



## NatoPMT

argh i have 3 windows open at once and am typing into them all and eating my tea at the same time, and i am supposed to be doing the ironing

Allie!!! congrats to you and your baby - wonderful news. I have to admit i am worried about how much my baby is moving too. 

i did sugar, and i meant to fb you but totally forgot. i am such a forgetter. I have had 6 scans now, 6 weeks, 8 weeks, 9 weeks, 10 weeks, then first NHS one at 12 weeks (which i had to call every day for a week to get booked), then the cvs one at 13 weeks. I am greedy. Great news on the cyclogest!! well done.

(this is the one i meant to post before. think i am attention seeking)


----------



## vickyd

Allie i had the same fears up until week 25.Hero just sorta lay there always in one position, facing inwards!!! I never once got a scan of her face!

Nato babes thanks for the compliment! I find that she is the prettiest baby around hahaha!!


----------



## Sparkly

Love the scan pics Allie :flower:


----------



## Sparkly

nato - the 18th was lovely, we ended up doing exactly what he wanted, which was dominos, stig cake and family, at home:shrug: He has made the extremely mature decision never to drink alcohol (as his father is an alcoholic) I have warned him that he will be subjected to a lot of peer pressure to drink, as it does make other people feel uncomfortable. And he handled it well on his birthday, with people asking has he had his first pint etc.....he said.... yes, of diet coke:haha:


----------



## sugarlove

I didn't realise you were feeling movement yet Nato, you kept that quiet! I know little about anemia, apart from that it's very common during pregnancy. My friend got some revolting tonic stuff to take when she had it, which smelt like blood. I know nothing about low lying placentas either, but I'm sure your Natoninja is just fine and your GP appt will reassure you. Where in France are you going? I love France me!

Debating whether to pay 80 quid and get a scan at 6 weeks in Leeds or whether this will freak me out further? I'm really struggling with the wait till next Monday. I haven't even had my bloods checked yet for gods sake! What would you expect to see at 6 weeks?


----------



## hoping:)

vGibs- I had know idea how much you had been through:hugs: 

Sugar- don't worry about the back ache. I've had horrible back pain on and off this whole pregnancy and everything is fine:thumbup: I asked my MW about it and she said it is just my body moving things around to make room for baby.

Lucy- my mom is out of the hospital and my dad is stable but not talking very much. They have decided he has made enough progress so he doesn't have to go to a nursing home just rehab for a few months:D I was able to talk to him over the weekend and he was able to say "hi" and "I love you". When I first got on the phone all he said was "oh my God." My mom said that he had just realized it was me he was talking to. I am plannin a trip down there on the 20th. I can't wait to see him.

I hope your work week flies by!

Nato- Its nice to have you back and posting!!! I can't believe you will be 16 weeks this week! We are still trucking along:thumbup:

Allie- awesome scan pics!!! Sorry they gave you a scare during the ultrasound but glad baby is doing great. At our 10 wk appt baby was moving around like crazy but this last one he/she was being lazy too.


----------



## sugarlove

Sensible boy Sparkly!


----------



## Sparkly

sugarlove said:


> Sensible boy Sparkly!

Much more sensible than I was at the same age, I can tell you!!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh glad he had a good time Sparkles. Thats sound advice, people do feel very uncomfortable with others not drinking - i suspect it highlights their discomfort at their own drinking 

Sugar, will write about movement on me journal if i can tear myself away from this jar of nutella to update. Ive had the blood stuff before, and as a vegetarian, it made me dry retch rather unattractively

Thanks hoping, i havent been posting cos all i have is worries, which arent right for here and i dont want to darken my journal with. I am pretty chilled though, in an ironic way. Not sure how i can be concurrently panicked and chilled, but i am managing it.


----------



## vickyd

Nato i was slightly anemic during the last stretch of the pregnancy. i was taking 4 iron pills a day and it wasnt doing much....In the end i decided to eat a medium rare steak 3 times a week and wow what a difference!


----------



## grandbleu

I admit that I more of a lurker these days with the occasional Plurk...a lot of it has to do with the fact that I went from unemployed to full time in the last 6 weeks. Also sometimes I'm not so wise...I read everyday and keep up but I've always been a bit shy and more of a listener than a talker even in real life. I support you all through all the stages of TTC, Prego, Mummy, etc. 

This is one of my favorite threads...one of the things I liked is how close and loving you all were/are (I'm a late joiner)

*Sugar* - I hope that I didn't forget to say Congratulations...I really think I did but heck it never hurts to say it again! SUPER DUPER CONGRATULATIONS!

Now I have to hide...there's a rumor that *LindtBunnyBellsNato* may be loose in France soon...goodness me...:winkwink:


----------



## sugarlove

Nice to see you Bleu. Hope you're ok
:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Nato this thread is the very place where you should voice your concerns. That's what it's for poppet.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar the only thing I would say about a 6 week scan is if your sligtly off with your dates then you may not see as much as you should I had a 6 week scan but they put me back 5 days so they didnt see much and I had to wait a week for another scan which I found really stressful at the next scan we got to see a lovely heartbeat. 

Sparkly glad the 18th went well it sounds like you have a very sensible very mature son there good for him.

Nato and Allie Ive been worrying about movement as well wrote about it today in my journal.

Bleu its good to see you hows the job going?


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, i had a scan at 6 weeks and had read that you may / may not see a hb, but ARGC told me that at 6 weeks, you WILL see a hb unless you have your dates wrong..for that reason, i would wait until 7 weeks. £80 is cheap!! 

On this thing about whether the thread is supportive or not... i HONESTLY think that every single poster has had an awful lot of support and i am pretty damned sure that no one gets ignored, i am often amazed at how much response each question or comment gets ... if sugar was undercongratulated though, thats a different thing - congrats are a standard derail staple and always have been and every bfp deserves maximum fanfares. I think maybe the reason people feel that way, and everyone has a right to feel however they feel, but i think the reason might be that there is so much preggo talk on here now. I really believe that this thread is for TTCAL and preggo problems...that might seem a bit negative because we should share the good preggo news too, but knowing how TTCAL feels, and even being happy for others doesnt mean you dont feel sad for your own situation which preggo talk can trigger. I think the spoilers we agreed on are working, but maybe we need to be careful of the casual preggo chat we fall into collectively? 

I personally think preggo problems are ok to post, if anyone feels differently, pipe up!! (just read sparkly saying its hard to comfort paranoid preggos, so maybe that does keep people away) 

I would like to talk about TTC and results and i am all up for googling follicles and the like, thats my thing

Dazed. *I HEART YOU YOU DONT MAKE ME COME OVER THERE*. I remember your very tentative steps into this thread and everyone fussing over your and ruffling your hair. Your hair always deserves a good ruffling. 

I think we miss hearty a lot, well, i know i do. She was someone i had a connection with and could exert my silly side which helped with the pain and grief, i think to some extent, it feels like the silliness has left us. I would like to reintroduce some silliness. I miss her and hope that she's coping ok, gotta respect her wishes not to think about ttc but it doesnt seem right me being 16 weeks and her knowing nowt about it, or me knowing nowt about whats happening for her with her decisions. 

now im all emotional. stop making me emotional.


----------



## NatoPMT

grandbleu said:


> Now I have to hide...there's a rumor that *LindtBunnyBellsNato* may be loose in France soon...goodness me...:winkwink:

you will hear me coming, my bell tinkles. i need to practise my stealth stalking.


----------



## VGibs

vickyd said:


> Allie i had the same fears up until week 25.Hero just sorta lay there always in one position, facing inwards!!! I never once got a scan of her face!
> 
> Nato babes thanks for the compliment! I find that she is the prettiest baby around hahaha!!

I think we both have pretty babies!!!!! But Ive never seen Hero LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> i decided to eat a medium rare steak 3 times a week and wow what a difference!

<vegetarianface>

i need some medium rare lentils, thats my problem


----------



## VGibs

I miss Hearty too....but I know I can always get her on FB and that makes me feel better. 

Since we are talking about facebook so much I better put up my email for folks to add me again if they want 

[email protected]


----------



## Allie84

Thank you everyone!!! I've Googled a bunch of scan pics and I am no longer worried about the dark spot....Sassy reckons it's my bladder and that's good enough for me. However....I noticed all the babies are laying down with their heads down on these scan pics and my baby is feet down, floating in midair (edit: okay, not midair, but mid fluid), that can't be comfortable? Do babies move around in there or is he/she breech? I realize this may be crazy talk.....

Hoping, enjoy your trip down to NM. I bet it will be very comforting to see them.

Sparkly, I don't drink either and I find it can be awkward, especially at family gatherings as my fam likes to drink. I'm really proud of him for making that decision! I actually did drink when I lived in the UK and especially when I was studying abroad in Lancaster as there were little social opportunities that didn't involve the pub or clubbing. Then when I moved back to the states I reverted back to being a good little Mormon. So I can appreciate how tough it will be for your son, socially!

Nato, you're going to France? Ooh, lucky. When and where? Sorry about the anemia but that's easily treatable, no? I can't believe you can feel movement already, holy crap! Please update in your journal. I always post paranoid stuff in my journal. My journal is 10% normal pregnant and 90% neuoritic.

Sugar, I got a scan at what I thought was 6 wk 4 days but measured 6 wk 2 days. You could see the gest sac and the yolk sac and a little itty bitty tiny fluttering bean. She measured a heart beat. I don't think there's a chance in hell it would have been found with this old u/s machine they used on me today in the office, so I would suggest making sure they use a proper ultrasound machine.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> .Sassy reckons it's my bladder and that's good enough for me.

sorry, i have to go.... but couldnt resist commenting on this. Made me giggles

Sassy, the bladder whisperer.


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> i decided to eat a medium rare steak 3 times a week and wow what a difference!
> 
> <vegetarianface>
> 
> i need some medium rare lentils, thats my problemClick to expand...

Ok so you now that lentils are a great source of iron, but do you know that in order for that iron to be absorbed you have to grate a carrot in the pot? Lentils are a standard greek dish so trust me.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I agree with you I miss hearty alot was thinking about her the other day and really hope shes doing ok.

Oh and forgot to say that I was told by my dr about anemia that the baby takes everything he or she needs its you that goes without. I was told to eat plenty of steak (which wont work for you) but also to eat lots of broccoli and have a glass of orange juice with it and to eat eggs.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> I think we miss hearty a lot, well, i know i do. She was someone i had a connection with and could exert my silly side which helped with the pain and grief, i think to some extent, it feels like the silliness has left us. I would like to reintroduce some silliness. I miss her and hope that she's coping ok, gotta respect her wishes not to think about ttc but it doesnt seem right me being 16 weeks and her knowing nowt about it, or me knowing nowt about whats happening for her with her decisions.
> 
> now im all emotional. stop making me emotional.

Yes, the group was very cohesive and when Hearty left it kind of rattled the dynamic. Because it seemed like nobody would ever truly leave, if you know what I mean? And then someone did. And that was sad. 

And totally agree, it feels strange not being able to share with her, which is how I view the thread in general...I want to know the good and the bad of the preggers and the not yet preggers. Same as I would with any friend, I want to console and also rejoice with.


----------



## VGibs

Allie - Yes it is definately your bladder. And depends on how the US tech was handleing the wand as to where bubsy is laying....your scan looks awesome to me!


----------



## vickyd

Nato i was also thinking of Hearty while reading the posts today....I miss her terribly too. She literally saved my ass from the institution many a time....
I agree we need to get back to the original spirit of the thread and stop taking ourselves so seriously!


----------



## NatoPMT

i HAVE to go, stop making me want to talk about carrots. i am serious. :fool:

i will be back tomorrow with carrot questions and hearty lamenting

kiss kiss


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- I had my scan at 6w2d and saw the sac, yolk sac, fetal pole w/ a heart beat. I was told it is common not to see a heart beat all the way up until the 7th week though. I hope this week flies by for you... I always dread having to wait for scans.

Sparkly- wow! You have a very smart and responsible boy there. Kudos:thumbup:

Nato- I'm sorry you are having so many worries but glad you are dealing with it in your weird way. You should still post though! We are all here for each other and I missed you during your silent period! When did they test you for anemia? I am kinda thinking I am anemic too because I've been beyond exhausted! I was anemic while I was growing up but not sure if i still am. I will have to ask the mw when I see her this week. That is so amazing you are feeling movements!!! I can't wait! I had a very vivd dream the other night that I felt movements too... not sure if it was actually a dream or the real deal. 

Grand:hi:

All this talk about FB maked me want to give in and sign up! I had one at the begining of Freshmen year but didn't keep up so cancelled my account. Everyone keeps pestering me to get one so I think I will finally do it:thumbup:


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping, that's great that you're signing up to fb. Look for me when you do - Ashley Hewitson. 

Going to try and hold out to next Monday, when I'll be 6 weeks and 4 days. I'll prob just freak out more if I go for one at 6 weeks and don't see anything cos it's too early. Thanks for the advice girls.


----------



## Dazed

Allie84 said:


> Dazed, good luck on the 29th! Sorry your insurance won't cover anything. Just to avoid that, we got my testing done as testing for irregular cycles, not infertility. Is there a way you could get the testing done with a different official reason?

Actually they were supposed to be coded as irregular cycles, but I guess my insurance doesn't care. I'm not going to fight it though, I don't feel like dealing with them.


----------



## sugarlove

I miss Hearty and Mone too. Where are you Mone?
:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Sugar, I am going to agree with the other ladies and say "wait"! It will only upset you more if its not everything you expect.

Nato - Your right, I was very cautious coming into this thread and I am still very cautious. I know that if I get ignored than my posts have either been missed or there is no advice. I don't fault anyone for that. In fact, speaking of Amanda, she always made sure to say something if no one else did. MISS YOU AMANDA!

Off to make dinner now. XOXO


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

I had to read back more than 10 pages to get caught up.

Sorry to rehash the feeling ignored/ un-supported topic but I wanted to post my thoughts too..

I'm on team TTC still, so I definitely empathize with Dazed and Jenny, but I don't personally feel ignored.. I do feel it's a bit hard to post with support for the girls currently pregnant and worried, but often it's because I don't have any advice anyway.. But I am definitely happy for all of you, and I don't feel sad for myself because I know how long it took all of you to get those BFPs (so I am just later on the timeline)..

I don't think anything should change with this thread.. It's still a good place to chat and get support when needed.. 

I found it best to directly ask "Can anyone give advice" or something when I really need support rather than just ranting - maybe everyone just needs to be clear when posting with what they need...


----------



## SMFirst

I had to stop there to review again..

But then there are too many of you that are needing hugs right now so I'll just send out a group :hugs: and hope that everyone is doing well this week and things progress positively for everyone.

AFM - I am hoping that if we DTD tonight, possibly tomorrow and definitely on Wed that we'll catch the egg this month (so I can get a birthday BFP - so cool)..


----------



## CJSG1977

I dont even know where to start with this....

I have felt that things have been strange in here and sometimes have craved a response and have had little said to me. But it does go up and down. I too have been trying to conceive 9 months now since my last loss and just had my due date. I find it hard as there is a lot of PAL talk and I just never know what to say. I think Round and Dazed are pretty much 2 of the closest to my situation at the moment. Everyone else is pregnant or just had bubbas which is WONDERFUL! I just feel out of place sometimes. But compared to other threads this really is the best in my opinion. One thread in particular I used to go on dont even discuss the topic, they talk about buying baby stuff, cooking and random other. I have posted several times with zero response in it. Also I find TTC After A Loss has gone down hill too. Virtually no-one speaks to me in there these days.

I just get down because here I am 6 losses later, with no real solution in sight at the minute. And it seems everyone is pregnant now. And I really am happy about that, I just dont know how to converse in that way as I havent got to any of these stages yet.

Allie I am so glad you got your scan, and the pics look stunning. Glad the black splodge is your bladder, always good to have a bladder :rofl: I hope you make the decision as to which hospital you want to stick with as it cant be an easy decision. :hugs:

Its all work work Lucy, I hope you dont wear yourself out too much. x

Nato, I will have to stalk about this movement! And god love you, you seem emotional at the minute. Understandable. And I miss Amanda too, she is a wonderful woman and was always there with kind words and support. I dont think she ever missed a post of mine! BIG HUGS HEARTY! We Miss You! XxX

Sugar, I hope you know that we all congratulate you!!! Said or unsaid. Sometimes things do get missed. But thats why I always try and back track and use Word to type up so I dont miss anything but its not easy! xxx

VGibs I cant believe you were addressed like that! I hope she was blocked. I want you to know that I, along with everyone else here will always be on hand to listen. Sorry you had to go through that.

Round, 100!! Wow, triplets....LOL! I just hope for one for you but I wont put any complaints in if you end up with more :rofl:

Dazed, 24th is our day girly! I want to hear about your scan and I will share my news from bitch face FS!! I am routing for you hunni!! xxx

Hi Hoping! How are you doing hunni?? And the family???

Megg we all know that its not easy for you and I dont blame you for hiding. You have been through more than 10 women should. But you have stayed strong nonetheless! We love you to bits!

Hi Bleu! Nice to see you!! xx

Nato in France! Are they letting you in hunni? Have they not been forwarned that you might turn a part of the population ninja nato nutty!! LMAO! Only joking, they should be thrilled to have you!!

Hi Vicky hunni!! How are you!

And YES! Where is MONE!!!!!!!

I'll be damned cause I know I will have missed someone again so please make me aware if I have!!! My emotions go up and down with every post I read. And I hope that we have more spirit back in here. I think we all deserve it.

I have updated in my journal and its a bit long to write after all this but I was in hospital yesterday. Back home now but feel there will be more visits there, particularly if I get diagnosed with Ceoliac disease. I hope thats not the case as it can cause recurrent mc which is my history after all.

I love you all dearly, and I will do everything to keep giving you all support. Because you are all beautiful, strong, giving and brave women! Without you all I'd have been broken a long time ago!


----------



## CJSG1977

Go get the spermy SM!!!!! And I hereby order SM's partner spermie to do there duty!! Fertilize.... Fertilize.... Fertilize..... <standsprotestingwithbanner>


----------



## Allie84

Hi Susan! Good to hear from you. Enjoy your :sex: tonight and the next few days! I really hope you get a birthday BFP. :hugs:

CJ, I replied in your journal but wanted to say thank you for the kind words! :hugs: You're always a great support; I hope I can give you the support in return. I hope the spirit of the thread returns as well (no pressure everyone lol).


----------



## NatoPMT

i just went to the GP and she couldnt find the heartbeat - shes referred me for an emergency scan at 2pm, so will have to set off in a min, but im in complete pieces. gotta set off in a min, im goingt o get my friend whos coming with me


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> i just went to the GP and she couldnt find the heartbeat - shes referred me for an emergency scan at 2pm, so will have to set off in a min, but im in complete pieces. gotta set off in a min, im goingt o get my friend whos coming with me

OMG Nato. I'm praying and crossing everything for you.


----------



## vickyd

Nato praying everything is ok....did the gp scan you or use the doppler?


----------



## Dazed

OH NATO! I'm so sorry your going through this! I hope and pray everything is ok.


----------



## Sparkly

Shit Nato.....thinking of you honey :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

oh shit nato i hope its just a little scare a little one is just hidding let us know how things go xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh My God Nato. I'm in tears hun. This is gonna be a mistake. Please god be a mistake! Let us know as soon as you can. GPs aren't always the best. I'm thinking of you darlin.xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

High drama at the nato coral. 

Lovely midwifey type nurse located a 147bpm hb within seconds and sent me off with a gold star. Back at work so will see you all when I get home, didn&#8217;t want to leave my drama queen message as my last communication xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god, Nato... My heart is in my throat right now! Hoping so hard that your GP is rubbish. I'm just sick with worry for you! I hope more than anything that its a big mistake and all is well. Please let us know as soon as you can!

EDIT: You posted as I posted... I'm SO happy to hear that, honey! WHEW! :hugs: I'll just swallow my heart back down to its proper place now!


----------



## hoping:)

Oh my God, Nato! I am so incredibly happy everything has turned out fine and little ninja baby is doing great:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

OH THANK GOD NATO!!! I knew it had to be a problem with the dopplar! I have been sitting here anxiously as if it was me (wierd I know!).


----------



## Round2

PHEW!!!!!!!!! 

So happy for you Nato. Wow, this little girl of yours is certainly a drama queen. Wait till she becomes a teenager, you're screwed!!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, thank goodness! That was a lot of stress to wake up to. Luckily I ony had to wait two minutes and read the next page. PHEW!!!!

What on earth was wrong with your GP?! 

:hugs: [my hand was in the wrong place and I typed :jigs: and then giggled because that's appropriate for the circumstace as well]


----------



## jenny25

aww thank god nato darling , she is a little madam already lol xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Ok now they are happy tears. Thank god! I'd be complaining about that darn gp. She should have taken more time and care. But yay! Phew! Woop Woop. Do a little dance.... haha. Relief.xxx


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> High drama at the nato coral.
> 
> Lovely midwifey type nurse located a 147bpm hb within seconds and sent me off with a gold star. Back at work so will see you all when I get home, didnt want to leave my drama queen message as my last communication xx

OMG honey, thank god for that! I logged on here with shaky hands and my heart in my throat!

:happydance:

natoninjadramadiscodiva...this should be your daughter's middle name :D


----------



## Round2

Glad that everyone has found a renewed commitment to this thread. This is the only place where I have shared all my feelings and struggles over the past few years. If this thread were to stop right now, I would feel very lost. I've always thought the women on here have such a great connection, unlike anything I've seen on other threads. 

Now back to my paranoia of the day. My ovary hurts. Clomid girls, is this normal? I've only taken 2 doses!! Errr....I have this feeling that I'm totally screwing up my body. My first u/s is next Tuesday, I'll be CD12. Hopefully, we'll see a few (not 8) juicy follicles!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Dazed I can't comment but try not to worry. This is a new experience for your body and its being pushed to do things so pains like that might be normal in your situation. I hope thats all it is. I have all this to come I guess lol. In cd11 and zero lines almost on opk so I really think something is wrong with my ov. Let me know how you do in next few days.

And I agree, its wonderful to see the commitment back. Best thread, and best girls ever.


----------



## hoping:)

SM- fx that you get your birthday BFP:D How awesome would that be?!

CJ- so sorry to hear you were in the hospital:hugs: I really hope you don't have celiac disease but if you do what are the treatments? Would it be the answer to your mcs?

Round- I had horrible o pain this last time around and was worried just like you but it was fine:thumbup: My ovaries hurt a lot after bding so don't be alarmed if that happens either. 

Nato- again, so relieved for you!!! Shame on your GP for scaring you like that! I like Sparkly's idea for a middle name:haha:


----------



## vickyd

Nato you scared the crap outa me girl....I had to work out like a madwoman at the gym to work off my stress!!!! Does your GP have a medical degree??????? what a dick...


----------



## SMFirst

Glad everything is ok Nato :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, back home and safely installed on the sofa. Thanks so much for your concerns, happy / sad tears, shaky hands, nicknames and pointing out that have my hands full. 

John said the same as we were leaving the fetal assessment unit, and i actually think shes behaving, its everyone else scaring the crap out of us, shes good as gold - strong hb, good measurements, always dancing about, ahead on size..its the sonographers, gp, blood assessments that are the problem. 

Luce: will check out your journal about movement worries, do you remember cesca had a dash to the hospital and everything was fine? The low blood count was more a worry cos of low oxygen, but thats fine (see below) 

Allie, breech is a long way off yet. My baby has been in a diff position in every scan - i am 90% neurotic, 9% brain dead, 1% relaxed as can be - i did the maths. Am going to France end of June. The GP said my blood count was fine, my red blood cells are low but the haemoglobin level was fine which is more important apparently. Must stop being 90% neurotic. Interesting take on hearty leaving, and i think youre right, it did change the whole dynamic - i think us talking about it with everyone saying how they feel helps though - maybe this is redressing that change at long last

Bleu (and allie) going to Tourrettes sur Loup Région PACA, Alpes Maritimes. Is this in stalking range? 

Vics - carrots? why carrots? what greekery is this? Lets stop taking ourselves so seriously. Its like when the paparazzi shout 'Celebrity Dave' at Jude Law and he gets mad at them. 

Hoping: sign up to fb so we can watch you from afar. You have gibbys address, then find me. i am the one called Lucy, but not the other Lucy. I am exhausted too which added to my anemia fears, but as i am not, i think its just our normal state. I was confused as to how i was anemic while taking prenatals, so i think they are saving my haemoglobins ass, and im sure youre taking them. Ask for a full blood count with your next bloods to be sure

Sugar - 6+4 should be enough to see hb AS LONG AS YOUR DATES ARE RIGHT - not sure why i shouted that. Thanks for the text before xx

Dazed...i know you are a bit avoidant with all this, but if your insurance are misbehaving and you dont fight them, maybe megg could give you some advice? I dont know owt about the insurance deals you american people have, but i do know that you are easily put off progressing..thats fine if thats what you are happy with, but i dont want you to be in this place longer than necessary. Can your oh deal with them? what are you having for dinner? i know a good lentil lasagne recipe. Dont all rush at once

Hi S&M, how you doing - birthday bfp sounds great!! I dont think you are rehashing, i think its important that everyone has a say. I think its hard (as sparkly said a couple of pages back) when everyone is at different stages, but i think what keeps us together is how damned much we have all been through together and how much we have seen each other go though, preggo probs as well as mc and TTC - i think the fact we have always been there for each other is the important thing, no matter how long each individual has been posting. 

Actually, i think its more of a personality thing than a stage thing and we shouldnt forget thats whats kept us all together. 

i will have a hug (hug thief) 

Hi Ms CJ - i have just realised why you are called CJ. Can the personality thing that i said above work for you more than what stage we are at? i know how i feel when TTC, and it fucking well hurts, so i am endlessly sympathetic and always will be, but i hope its friendships that keep us here now. Im sorry that sometimes you feel you dont get much back - i think S&M's idea of asking for advise is excellent. Im glad we are the best though. How did the soy work out for you? you mustve taken it and be waiting for ov? I will view your journal for hospital tales next, hope youre ok - wont comment on the ceoliac disease until i hear the full story 

Megg, how are you getting on? it was the GP being crap. she said she wasnt very proficient and called another more experienced GP, who also couldnt find it, which is when i started panicking. thanks for the thoughts x

Jen - i thought about you this afternoon x

Rounders - feelings and instincts mean nothing in our over heightened state, remember. Only scans and facts. I can understand your concerns given your dosage and that you react strongly to meds as i recall, but a quick google reveals that most forum users say ovary pain nearing ov on clomid is pain that is good. I did read this on overstimulation:

_Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome can only occur once ovulation takes place. If your doctor suspects that you&#8217;re at risk, he may cancel your treatment cycle. Or your doctor may use medications to delay ovulation by a few days. She may prescribe a GnRH antagonist, which will prevent the body&#8217;s natural LH surge, preventing or delaying ovulation._

which will keep you and your ovaries safe. i think the biggest worry is that theres too many eggs and you have to hold off this month...but theres no evidence of that 

what will you do...will you bd before the scan at all?


----------



## NatoPMT

roony - i see you with mine eyes - how are ya?


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I'm not putting off anything. I just know that insurance companies can be a pain in the rear and would rather not deal with it. We have some money saved, so I can pay for it if need be. I just don't want to do unnecessary things if I don't have to right now. If the clomid doesn't work we will do the SA and the HSG. As for dinner last night... it was steak, potatoes and baked beans. Not a vegitarians delight!

I am actually starting to think that by starting the testing process my body is starting to behave. My nips are sore which could mean I ovulated recently or my cat has been standing on them one too many times to get loved on in bed! I guess we will see soon enough.


----------



## NatoPMT

if youre sure, i know your track record Dazy ;)

yeay another threatened uterus starts behaving!! excellent news that you havent spent all your money on baked beans and have something to fall back on.


----------



## Dazed

I'm sure. Doc wanted to do all the testing at once (minus the SA), but I can't afford to blow all my money on testing at the moment and am going to do the main stuff now and the others when it comes down to it.


----------



## VGibs

*takes deep breath*


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Nato, will what work for me hun? It is a personality thing. I think we all have a strong bond and can all get caught up in our rants. Me included.

My name is Chantal for those that would like to know.x


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> I'm sure. Doc wanted to do all the testing at once (minus the SA), but I can't afford to blow all my money on testing at the moment and am going to do the main stuff now and the others when it comes down to it.

nice one, sounds like im out of the loop with all this not posting im doing.


----------



## Dazed

What do you mean "not posting I'm doing"? You have confused me once again Nato babe!


----------



## Dazed

Loving your name CJ!


----------



## Allie84

Good grief, I don't know what I would do if two doctors couldn't find the hb. I can't imagine the relief you must have felt hearing the baby finally!!!!

Well, maybe I am also only 1% normal...I called the OB nurse line to ask questions about my scan photos from yesterday and the nurse actually _laughed_ at me and told me she'd never had anyone call after a scan to ask questions about the photo. :dohh: It was then that I realized I was truly nutty. And perhaps addicted to doctors.

Dazed, what CD are you? I hope you ov'ed!!

Pretty name, CJ! The only Chantal/ Chantelle I've ever heard of before is the one from Celebrity Big Brother. Don't worry, you're nothing like her!


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> What do you mean "not posting I'm doing"? You have confused me once again Nato babe!

i didnt post for a couple of weeks until last night. i am confusing arent i. i must try and stop that

CJ, glad that its us keeping you here. i posted on ya journal, i am now on one with the killer cells and your situ

haha!! allie, LOVE your nurses reaction, thats ace. My GP said she was worried about my file. I turned up with a dossier under my arm today. I must try harder if i am going to catch up with your level of nutty. Yes, was MASSIVE relief


----------



## Dazed

Nato - OK, I thought it was because I wasn't posting regularly.

Allie- CD19. The sore nips is new to me starting last month. Usually I get sore boobs about the week before AF.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> Nato - OK, I thought it was because I wasn't posting regularly.

sorry if i was being annoying, i didnt mean to be. I get annoying sometimes. Its my thing.


----------



## Allie84

Can someone describe round ligament pain to me?

Because I just experienced the WORST cramp I've ever felt right when I stood up from my desk. It lasted until I got through my office door, about 10 seconds maybe? Then it went away. 

Wondering if I got my first experience of round ligament pain. Sometimes I get a sudden stabby pain but this was different. 

Dazed, I hope the sore nips are a good sign! Did you DTD around the right times?


----------



## Dazed

Nato - Your not annoying! I loves ya!

Allie - I better have and I'm not stopping either just incase. So far we have dtd on cd7, 10, 12, 14 and 17.


----------



## NatoPMT

ouch allie!! Ive never had it, but have had the odd painful twinge which i imagine is normal, whatever the source

ahh thats good that i didnt give you a rattling Dazy. Yes, i would get some more bd in too


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - I've never had round ligament pain either...sorry can't help.


----------



## Round2

Allie, kinda felt to me like the type of cramp you get when you've done too many sit-ups? Sure it's totally normal. I wouldn't worry.

Nato, thanks for the info. I guess that I should just calm down and enjoy what I asked for!! Ya, we'll be TTC before my u/s. Can't sit out this month without knowing, but we'll stop if I get too many follicles. I wouldn't mind twins but hubby isn't too keen - he already has a son from a previous relationship so the idea of 4 kids scares the crap out of him.

Dazed, good luck, it's looking good this month. Best to keep threatening your uterus with clomid though, just in case!!

Okay, I've gotten zero work done today...need to research clomid...err...I mean work.


----------



## SMFirst

Dazed - that sounds like a good BD schedule - best of luck!


----------



## Dazed

Oh, its not a threat at this point!


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> Can't sit out this month without knowing, but we'll stop if I get too many follicles. I wouldn't mind twins but hubby isn't too keen - he already has a son from a previous relationship so the idea of 4 kids scares the crap out of him.

i thought, when i asked that question, that if you bd before CD12 scan, then ov on CD14 or whenever with overstimulation, that only a few swimmers will be knocking around by then and youd have less chance of more eggs being fertiised, so just the one or two instead of octobabies. 

i would bd before too. i shouldnt encourage you, but i SO would. 

i also would be researching clomid, i mean working. 

ps hubby will get what he's given. Octodad better know this. 

bleu stop pretending not to be stalked.


----------



## Allie84

Round2 said:


> Okay, I've gotten zero work done today...need to research clomid...err...I mean work.

Me too....I've been a very bad worker today. :blush:

Well, thanks guys. :) Lucky you for never having this strange pain and poor me for being the only one having it. :wacko: If that's what it is, I'm just guessing round ligament pain.


----------



## LucyJ

Awww nato so glad all is ok what a relief. Ive had a trip to the hospital today as well hadnt felt any movement all day or last night even when I had a bath which normally gets the little monkey moving so started to get a bit scared throughout the day so rang my midwife who was lovely but told me to ring the hospital who told me to come in. Saw a lovely midwife who checked for hb using a hand-held dopplar then I was hooked up to this big dopplar machine cant remember what it was called but it was like a big disk that was strapped to my belly and monitered the babys hb for about 10 mins, steve and I just got to listen to it which was amazing oh and of course our little monkey decided to start moving loads but it was a good feeling. 

Dazed keeping everything crossed for you.

Round sorry I dont know anything about clomid but sure the other girls will be able to help.

CJ will check out your journal sorry to hear you've been to the hospital.

Allie bless you I think we are will all a little crazy remember we boarded the crazy train a long time ago. Not sure about the ligement pain Im never quite sure if Im experiencing it or not.

:hugs: to all


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce i just posted in your journal, not realising youd had a scare today...ach, you mustve been terrified - im so glad everything is ok (just realised i am saying back to you what you said to me - we have been through the wars today collectively)

i dont think the news about Kelly Brook has done our nerves any good either.


----------



## vickyd

Allie i had alot of ligament pain, mostly when i was sitting or lying in the same position for too long and got up too quickly. Its such a sharp pain that it knocks the wind outa you...I also had tons of pelvic and hip pain later on which also hurt like a bitch!

Luce your scare sounds familiar...The machine you were strapped to was the NST most likely, i practically lived on thosr the last weeks. To be honest found the late second and third trimester the scariest...the constant worry if she was moving was driving me to insanity!

Nato yeah good luck with being less paranoid haha!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

why carrots Vic. Thats what i want to know (keeps my mind occupied)


----------



## vickyd

id like to offer a scientific explanation but i aint got one!!!! This secret is passed down from mother to daughter and has been verified recently by a doctor friend. Im sure its similar to drinking orange juice when taking iron supplements.


----------



## vickyd

I just remebered something funny from the original June testers thread. Hearty, Nato and i think Megg were having a really long discussion on soy and i was pretty cluless at the time and was wondering how the hell soy sauce would help conceive a baby!!!! I asked and Hearty very politely answered without laughing her ass off...


----------



## Allie84

LMAO Vicky!!! :haha: I vaguely remember that I think....I didn't know a thing about soy until this thread either. Or even OPKs. 

eta: I also remember you 'knowing' you were pregnant and not testing early and I was wtf, can she really know? I just want her to test dammit. And you were right!

Btw you've just made me feel tons better, thank you. Sorry you had ligament pain as well...have you had your appendix removed? My midwife told me I'd probably get it worse because of my scar and adhesions down there.


----------



## jenny25

wow its been busy in here the last few hours woooowwweee glad too see everything has picked up again :D:D:D

nato - thats so sweet thank you you have been in my thoughts all day :D:D

cj- you just have a awesome name i love it :D 

allie - are you feeling ok darling ?

bleu - how are you darling ?

hoping - big kisses to you :D:D:D

dazed - im sending you massive hugs hunny mwah 

sparkles -  sorry im in a cheesy grin mood lol 

megg :D:D:D how are you girl :D:D 

hey to anyone i missed :D

liz is poorly now after her accident on sat ive had to send her off to the out of hours doctors tonight she has been sick pains etc so been pretty busy with looking after her then the neighbours kid gone missing he is only 5 and the woman allows her son to play out and she dont watch him so i ended up calling her husband who she is seperated from and told him everything even the school is concerned about things 
i have decided im going to have a heart to heart tonight with paul about everything i need to speak to him tell him how i feel and stuff 

day 1 of quitting smoking is almost over yay 
ps nato thanks for the tip about the patches lol xxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen good luck with the patches, ive never had any luck with them....I smoked a pack a day wearing a patch and chewing the gum in between...

Allie im pretty in tuned with my body. I knew deep down i was preggo cause get this...my fanjita smelled very differently!!!!!! I had this with all three pregnancies!
I havent had any kind of surgery before...The worst pelvic pain was when i was trying to sleep, i couldnt ly on my side for more than 30 minutes before it started up! I seriously was sleep deprived during pregnancy. Im actually sleeping much better now even with Hero waking me up a for a feeding or two.


----------



## NatoPMT

bloody hell Jen, has he been found yet? and sorry i seem to have missed who Liz is? I hope she gets better very soon and hope the heart to heart goes well

well done on not smoking. i found this website really good and dont listen to my madcap ideas about patches by the way. I am just encouraging misuse. Nicorette would have my guts for garters

https://whyquit.com/

Vic i always drink grapefruit juice with my irony type foods, i am going to investigate this carrot phenomenon

i feel suitably ashamed of the soy sauce conversation which i seem to have wiped from my memory. dare i ask for a link if its easy to find? more public humiliation


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> my fanjita smelled very differently!!!!!!

so. many. questions. 

:rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Jive never had any luck with them....I smoked a pack a day wearing a patch and chewing the gum in between...

ps same with me, they kept me addicted. i was practically chewing the patches. i remember waking up with one stuck to my face once


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce i just posted in your journal, not realising youd had a scare today...ach, you mustve been terrified - im so glad everything is ok (just realised i am saying back to you what you said to me - we have been through the wars today collectively)
> 
> i dont think the news about Kelly Brook has done our nerves any good either.

I saw your post thanks have updated my journal with todays antics I feel much calmer now. I think your right the news about kelly brook has unsetteled me that and my mum is away who keeps me sane well as sane as is possible with me add to that that steve is going away to london tomorrow for the night has made me more anxious.

Thanks vicky its so lovely to feel the baby move but so scary when you dont feel anything especially not knowing what is normal and what isn't. My poor hubby has a lot to cope with with me.

Vicky thank you for making me laugh :haha: thats brillant imagine soy sauce could help get women pregnant we'd all be bulk buying.


----------



## vickyd

It was nasty!!!!! I could smell it while sitting on the sofa watching tv!!!! I went through 5 pairs of knickers a day!


----------



## jenny25

Vicky how did you give up ?

Nato - liz is my mother in law she is diabetic and collapsed on sat while out on her own she bashed her ribs now she has a chest infection its the worst ive ever seen her xxxx


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Jive never had any luck with them....I smoked a pack a day wearing a patch and chewing the gum in between...
> 
> ps same with me, they kept me addicted. i was practically chewing the patches. i remember waking up with one stuck to my face onceClick to expand...

I was sure mine werent sticking properly so i got some duck tape and wrapped it around the patch and my arm!!! The saddest part is that it was summer and i was wearing a t-shirt at the time, even sadder i went out to dinner wearing it. Alex gave me the most digustd looks that night!


----------



## vickyd

jenny25 said:


> Vicky how did you give up ?
> 
> Nato - liz is my mother in law she is diabetic and collapsed on sat while out on her own she bashed her ribs now she has a chest infection its the worst ive ever seen her xxxx

I didnt!!!!! Im sure i will never give up proper....
Oh my god have i told you guys how well the smoking ban is working out in Greece????? Its not a smoking ban but an ashtray ban! You go to a bar and you smoke but you throw the ash and butt on the floor cause if an inspector comes and finds ashtrays in the shop the owner will get fined! Like he wont get fined for the million fags littering the floor!!!!


----------



## jenny25

i didnt know they started the ban in greece hun wow , i went to greece in 2008 its such a nice place xxx


----------



## vickyd

They first started the ban July 2010; It failed and they have been trying since Sept. again with no luck! The bar and tavern owners actually demonstrated in front of parliment against the ban lol!!!!! A few places have taken the ban seriously, you can tell which ones-they are almost completely empty!


----------



## LucyJ

Jen oh my god about your neighbours son have they found him , hope he is alright.

Hope you mil makes a speedy recovery sending lots of positive/healing thoughts her way.

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

oh sorry yes he came back i had her youngest after i called the dad he showed up but its all kicked off she has been letting people in the house men and women and this woman appeared at her door claming that she had been calling her husband and the neighbour is like your telling lies f off and all that but this other woman is pregnant im like omg this woman is a hussy i can clearly confirm she has been having other male contact if its in a sexual mannor i dont know omg im so glad i told her too piss off but the head teacher at the school today had a word with the son and this other girl who walked to school on their own so the school think im like omg so i spoke to the teacher told her what i knew and said if i was concerned then i have to contact social services this is just a whole mess no wonder i aint got pregnant yet with this stress around me it got to the point where paul and i were arguing now im actually sleeping better i just need to get my sex life back 2x in the last month is all we done it when we used to be like rabbits when we first got together xxxx


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> I was sure mine werent sticking properly so i got some duck tape and wrapped it around the patch and my arm!!! The saddest part is that it was summer and i was wearing a t-shirt at the time, even sadder i went out to dinner wearing it. Alex gave me the most digustd looks that night!

That's something I would do (if I were a smoker trying to quit) - and my DH would be rolling his eyes too..


----------



## Dazed

Jen - Nick and I were like bunnies, but its just calmed down on its own. I don't know if it was just better in my car when no one knew or what!

Vic - We have a smoking ban here but there is a clause in the ban that says its allowed if there is a separate, enclosed area with its own ventilation. There has been some crafty things to get passed that! One bar down the street from my house uses their lobby as the general dinning area (its TINY) and the rest as the smoking area. The fine is huge though for non-compliance.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls, I go away for a few hours, and come back to posts about soy, strange smelling fanjitas and nicotine patches. Love it!

Lucy, so sorry you had a scare today sweetie. That news about Kelly Brook has shook everyone up I think.

Nato, I texted, but will say again yay for Natoninja karate chopping on scan. :happydance:Bloody stupid GP!

CJ I'll read your journal in a mo.

Jen well done on getting through your fist day. I've been off them over 9 weeks now. Just went cold turkey, I find it easier than farting about with patches, but I know they help some people.

Round, I've befriended you on fb, thanks for request. I had all sorts of weird pains with clomid and also spotting early on in my cycle. Think anything's normal with it really. 

SM and Dazed hope you catch the egg this month! :thumbup:

Vicky, I'm confused as to why you were going through 5 pairs of knickers a day?

AFM I've actually felt a bit queasy today. Retched whilst cleaning my teeth and feeding the dog his rancid smelling food. Bring it on, I'm thrilled! Eaten crap all day to try to get rid of strange queasy feeling. Must do better with my diet tomorrow.

Sorry if I've missed anyone out


----------



## sugarlove

Nato I meant karate kicking not chopping. That's how knackered I am! :haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

Its nice to see pages of lovely chit chat and support!!!!!! BIGSMILES!

Luce I am so sorry you had a scare today as well! I will read up but I am glad you are ok! I think we are all in the loony club and its understandable! I am going to check your journal. Bless you for ringing up about your pic! xxx

Jenn I cant believe what is going on around you! I am so glad the kid is alright. But I do feel for you that you are so involved in all of this when you have so much to deal with yourself! A good chat with the oh sounds like a blindingly good idea!!! I hope it goes well and gives you some clarity and peace. xxx

Vicky I am still chuckling about your comment on the smell of your fanjita in pregnancy and how you knew you were! I will bare it in mind :rofl: for when I am curious whether I am or not!!

And fair do's on the protests! I have never been a smoker but it has killed pubs and tourism in Europe! I would not complain if it was reversed! But I am glad I dont have to worry about it from a ttc point of view. I am a boozer though... and even have a glass of wine next to me as I type... bad bad girl. But its soooooo good! And hey, I eat well and gave up biting my nails! What More Does The World Want hahahahaha kidding. I'll keep my vices cheers LOL! But would try cut out the wine in pregnancy... no, really, I would LOL!

Dazed... that is one seriously AWESOME and committed BD!!! I need to put THAT in to practice!! Sorry the tests are so expensive. It sucks that we have to go through this when we should have this naturally god dammit!!

Round, I am putting dibs on one if you have octuplets :rofl: GL hunni!

So how do I find out more of whether my problems are immune or nk cell related????? Nato has my brain in over drive. MWAH!!!

Hi SM darlin!!! Nice to see you.

<hopingno-onehasbeenforgotten>

What a day!!!


----------



## vickyd

Wow Dazed im impressed there are actually still places you can smoke in the US! 
As fara as i know the fine for the owner of the bar ect. is 5000-10.000 euros and 50-100 euros for the customer.

Susan my hubby is also a smoker although now he only smokes those mini cigars;hes one of those people that can stop for a month without being too bothered and then start again. Hes not a very addictive personality as he finds it pathetic to be a slave to your addictions <rollingeyes>


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL! Just realised I forgot to say how funny I found the soy convo!! Nato I havent taken it as I am due to possibly have more bloods done in a couple of weeks and I was worried the soy sauce, I mean isoflavones <chuckles> would affect any bloods with regards to FSH and ov etc. I want her to have a true picture. But if I dont get clomid I AM taking it next cycle. I am CD10 now so its too late isnt it now anyway?? x

And well done Jenn for day one!! Not easy! Especially with all thats going on. DOnt put yourself under too much pressure! x


----------



## vickyd

sugarlove said:


> Hey girls, I go away for a few hours, and come back to posts about soy, strange smelling fanjitas and nicotine patches. Love it!
> 
> Lucy, so sorry you had a scare today sweetie. That news about Kelly Brook has shook everyone up I think.
> 
> Nato, I texted, but will say again yay for Natoninja karate chopping on scan. :happydance:Bloody stupid GP!
> 
> CJ I'll read your journal in a mo.
> 
> Jen well done on getting through your fist day. I've been off them over 9 weeks now. Just went cold turkey, I find it easier than farting about with patches, but I know they help some people.
> 
> Round, I've befriended you on fb, thanks for request. I had all sorts of weird pains with clomid and also spotting early on in my cycle. Think anything's normal with it really.
> 
> SM and Dazed hope you catch the egg this month! :thumbup:
> 
> Vicky, I'm confused as to why you were going through 5 pairs of knickers a day?
> 
> AFM I've actually felt a bit queasy today. Retched whilst cleaning my teeth and feeding the dog his rancid smelling food. Bring it on, I'm thrilled! Eaten crap all day to try to get rid of strange queasy feeling. Must do better with my diet tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out

Sugar i was sure that the smell was penetrating through to my knickers, TMI but you asked!

CJ i left the UK 2002 and have very fond memories of old smoke filled pubs, playing darts and pool and feeding the juke box...I just cant picture the pubs having fresh air! Just cant do it!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

:happydance: for the wretching Sugar!!! Enjoy it sweety! xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Vicky you are so right, best memories ever!!! Our last pub used to get assessed and she insisted on being able to smell cleaning products in the pub! Said it was dirty if you couldnt smell the cleanliness! Did my head in, and our customers. I miss the days you have described! Gone gone gone :cry:


----------



## roonsma

NatoPMT said:


> roony - i see you with mine eyes - how are ya?

Ha Ha! It wasn't me!! There must be an imposter? I was in the pub with my fellas, Harrys first trip to the pub!! Not sure how that sounds??

Fucking Hell Nato i nearly papped my pants when i saw your post about baba, so glad all is well :thumbup:

Hi to all, hope you're all good- preggos and preggos to be and like me, never to be preggo agains xx


----------



## sugarlove

ha ha about your smelly fanjita Vicky. I've never seen that listed as a prego symptom before :haha:

I miss the days when you light up a fag in the pub, but the one good thing is that I've found it easier to quit. Don't think I could have done it if people were smoking around me, I'd be too tempted.


----------



## hoping:)

Love the covo today ladies:thumbup: especially Vicky and her funky fanjita and soy sauce:haha:

CJ- you have such a beautiful name!

Allie- round ligament pain... I get an odd pain every now and then but I'm not sure if that is what it is:shrug:

Lucy- sorry you had a scare but so glad LO is just fine:hugs: These babies need to stop giving us all a panic attack!

Jenny- yay for 1 day smoke free!!! And you seem really chipper:D Glad the little boy has been found and I hope your MIL recovers well. Wow, it does seem like an awful lot of stress around you and all of it on top of planning a wedding! I hope it all calms down.

Sugar- yay for feeling sick... now the fun begins!:haha:

Dazed- that is one impressive bd schedule!

I am so happy today... my dad just called to say hello and that he loves me. It was so amazing just to hear his voice and know that he is doing better!


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah Hoping I actually choked then! I am so glad your Dad is doing well. Really wonderful! xx


----------



## sugarlove

Ah Hoping that's great news about your Dad! :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Hoping that is fantastic news about your dad! :) That would mean so much, I'm so happy. 

Jenny, well done stopping smoking! Day one is a huge hurdle, that's really great. :hugs: Also glad the little boy was found. Hope your MIL gets better soon.

Lucy, I posted in your journal but am really happy everything is great with your LO!

Vicky, LOL, well if you can tell you can tell! At least you have a way of knowing that's cheaper than POAS. :)

Sugar, yay for nausea! Don't worry about eating crap...some days I can't stomach dinner at all as I'm illest in the evenings and just eat stuff like fruit, icecream or cereal. Or crisps. It's really not good I know but everyone tells me during first tri it's most important to just eat something, anything you can stomach.

CJ, I don't know anything about NK cells but I hope you find some answers. Just don't turn into me and waste an entire work day on Google and the internet trying to allay your fears.....


----------



## Dazed

That is great news about your dad Hoping!

Vick - Virginia and NC are tobacco states where it is one of our main sources of income. Most restaurants and bars don't allow the smoking, but there are a few that do. I'm not sure how much the fine is, but I know its a lot and to convert/add space for smokers isn't worth it for the owners.

I'm impressed with the bding but I'm determined this month (not that I'm always not determined). I don't have the raging libidos as some girls do so I don't get the urge to do it around ov and when I do its usually at inappropriate times. I'm sure it will stop soon as Nick will be too tired to get it up.


----------



## SMFirst

Speaking of smokey pubs - I couldn't imagine being in one here with any smoke in it - around here people are pretty healthy and don't smoke, and I can't think of anywhere that has smoking (there may be a few with the enclosed places like Dazed mentioned).. That said, it does give the pubs a bit of a sterile, boring feel compared to ones in Britain (in my experience, not that I'm a huge pub goer anyway)


----------



## CJSG1977

SM... they have that sterile feel a lot here now too..... unless there are lock in's! Gotta love the lock in's hehehehehe


----------



## Round2

OMG, now there's too much conversation!! Ha, ha just kidding. Glad there's so much to catch up on.

Jenny good luck with smoking. I really hope you're able to see it through. It sounds so strange to hear everyone talking about trying to quit smoking. Nobody here smokes, none of my friends, family or neighbours. I live a sheltered life!

CJ, glad to hear you're feeling better. I think it's interesting about the link to an auto-immnune disease. I have an AI disease and thyroid issues. My doctor swears there's no link to RM...but it sounds like more than just a coincidence. Oh, and if I have octuplets you are more than welcome to 5 or 6 kids.

Hoping, so glad your Dad is feeling better and you are less stressed too. How did you get so pregnant? Can't believe you are out of the first tri.

Vicky, you crack me up!! So did the smell go away? Or was it with you the whole 9 months? Poor hubby!! 

Sugar, thanks for clomid info. I'm still having weird aches and pains. Trying to be less paranoid, but it doesn't help that I'm watching 'America's Septuplets Turning 13' who were concieved with fertility drugs!! Glad you're feeling crappy, keep tossin' those cookies!! Nice to see you on FB, I'm slowly hunting down you other disco girls...watch out.

Dazed, I have the libido of a 90 year old woman! It's sad, but it's true. Sometimes around OV get a little in the mood, but for the most part I'd rather curl up with a book and go to bed early! Well done putting the effort forward. Fx it pays off for you this month.

Lucy, whoa, what a scare. Glad everything is okay. At least you're more than halfway through your pregnancy. It won't be long till that baby is in your arms....then the worrying really begins!!

Hi to everyone else....

Phew I did it. Think I might have to cut back my hours at work now that everyone has come out of hiding! Well time to take my wonder drugs and hop into bed.


----------



## CJSG1977

Uh Round... I said one! Dont go thinking you can palm 5-6 of these octuplets on me pmsl :rofl: :rofl: ohhhhhhhh

ok then, if you must hahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## VGibs

Well I just had an interesting convo.....my EX bitch of a best friend had a good long chat with my SIL and told her all the things I ever said about her and added some embellishments that I did NOT say!!!!!!!!!!!!! Made me look like a total bitch and LIED about what I said! I am so pissed off! The beast thing I ever did in my life was stop talking to her.....the useless cow.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to hear your dad is doing better, Amber!

The heart to heart sounds like a good plan, Jen!

Wishing generalized good luck to everyone trying to catch the egg this month (which is something I'm not doing).

Not doing well with giving advice on pregnancy at the moment... but know I love you all and think of you often!

Your ex-best friend sounds like a twat, Virginia! I mean, I know she is from what you've said before... but even more so now! Jeez!



Round2 said:


> Glad that everyone has found a renewed commitment to this thread. This is the only place where I have shared all my feelings and struggles over the past few years. If this thread were to stop right now, I would feel very lost. I've always thought the women on here have such a great connection, unlike anything I've seen on other threads.
> 
> Now back to my paranoia of the day. *My ovary hurts. Clomid girls, is this normal? I've only taken 2 doses!! *Errr....I have this feeling that I'm totally screwing up my body. My first u/s is next Tuesday, I'll be CD12. Hopefully, we'll see a few (not 8) juicy follicles!

Yes! Its very normal!



NatoPMT said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Nato - OK, I thought it was because I wasn't posting regularly.
> 
> sorry if i was being annoying, i didnt mean to be.* I get annoying sometimes. Its my thing.*Click to expand...

Funny... Its my thing too! :haha:


AFM... Testing for homocysteine levels, rechecking MTHFR to make sure we tested for BOTH common mutations instead of just one, checking B12, Vit D, and folate levels too. Going in about 8 hours for that. I'm still here... just kind of quiet.


----------



## jenny25

wow well it all kicked off last night crazy bitch next door that is a woman came to her door calling her a prostitute cause apparently she was having an affair with her husband this poor woman is pregnant aswell ended up my neighbour attacked her then started chasing people with a knife so i called the police on her funny enough it was the same police officer as the other week!! so my neighbour has now been arrested and being charged with frey i think it is . paul gave a statement so it may have to go to court this woman is seriously crazy


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Everyone :)

This thread has really picked up! I really want to apologize for stalking and rarely posting this year - my only (remotely) good excuse at all was because of my nosy dad reading this thread, but I know it's not a good reason. I could still have been here doing my best to give support, but I failed. Can you forgive me?

I'm so sorry many of you have felt neglected here. I feel that even with my sporadic posting, I always had wonderful support from you girls, so I feel very lucky. 

It's amazing the distribution of women we have here now, all of us at different stages of this baby process. Looking around at other threads on BnB, it's hard to find a thread that is as diverse as this one! But of course the challenge can be making everyone feel welcome at all stages.....I think that other than this little blip, the disco thread has been there for everyone. Or at least I hope that's how people feel!

I've decided to just forget that my dad might be stalking and try to come back :) if you'll still have me, that is!

Hugs to everyone here! Whoever thought this journey would be so bumpy? (haha, bumpy? really? maybe I could find a better word...)

By the way, when Nato called Sassy the bladder whisperer, I spit out my tea. My office mate looked at me like I was insane.


----------



## pregoinnorge

whoa jenny, sounds like you're just having one thing after another over there. Hope you're ok!


----------



## pregoinnorge

And I'm really sorry I didn't properly congratulate you Sugar....all I wrote was "great lines!!!". I am sorry. So in the way of Nato...

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Okay  I have decided to renew my commitment to this thread and all you ladies properly. As my memory is so terrible and I can never remember what has been posted, Im doing as CJ does and typing this out in word first! I have around 7/8 pages to catch-up on, so this may be long..

Round  Dont panic about the ovary pain, it is perfectly normal with clomid. I also get extreme bloating around ovulation, and when the egg does pop its been known to take my breath away, its only temporary. This is me on FB feel free to add me https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=596751171

Chantal  have you thought of trying a CBFM? Ive found mine brill at detecting ovulation. I had no idea you even had a journal, Ill have a read through later x

Allie  LMAO at you phoning the nurse about your scan pics..only us truly nutty DDD (disco derail divas) would do that!

Jenny - :D I grin at you tooits a grin off. Wow what a lot of drama you have around you atm ((hugs))

Vic  both times Ive been pregnant, I just knew I was even way before I could testI didnt check my fanjita smell though lmfao!!

Sugar  yey for feeling queasy!

Hoping  glad to hear your Dad is doing better

Virginia  wow it sounds like youre better off without her in your life! She was no best mate!!

Megg  good luck with the testing. Always thinking of you honey xxx

Prego  good to see you hun x

I hope I havent missed anyone out, apologies if I have
AFM  Im just waiting to ov. My CBFM went to high today, so I should ovulate probably on Friday! Which means wed better get cracking with some BD as weve only done it once in the last month lol! My poor deprived hubby. I bought myself some pre-seed this cycle, as I seemed very dry last cycle, my EWCM had dried up before I ovd, which is unusual for me, and whilst my cm is wet, there is no sign of any EWCM this time, hopefully the pre-seed will get around that problem.


----------



## sugarlove

Well I'm off to the EPU tomorrow. Have been getting horrendous back pains last night and I was getting more and more agitated through the night. Parecetemol didn't even work. Went to see my GP today, who said she couldn't really do anything, so ended up losing my temper and and bursting into tears on her. She eventually rang EPU, who said they would see me as they're not that busy. 

Have ended up telling my manager at work and taking the rest of the afternoon off to try and get some rest. I know these pains could be nothing, but they're so painful and I had similar ones with my last mc. No quesiness today and very few prego signs fullstop.:cry:

Amy nice to see you posting again. Hope you're feeling ok.

Jen I saw your fb, it all sounds a bit crazy!

Good luck with the preseed Sparkly. Hope you catch the egg.

Good luck with the testing Megg.


----------



## Round2

Sugar, I'm sorry your so stressed. But I'm glad you're getting seen. I know you're worried, but cramps are a good sign, if not accompanied by blood. Your uterus is just making room. I'm sure your endo pain is just making the stretching pains worse. I really think you're going to be okay.

Sparkly/Megg, thanks for the clomid reasurrance. I know I'm a whacko! I'll try and calm down a bit!!

Jenny, my god woman - your life is like a soap opera! Craziness!! Hope things have settled down now.

Amy, welcome back and congrats on getting to the second tri. 

Sparkly, go catch that egg!

VGibs, sorry your ex-friend is saying stuff about you. Hopefully your SIL will consider the source and ignore what she is saying.

AFM, well the clomid experiment continues....2 more doses left. Still have mild ovary pains. I'm making a ton of EWCM and my temps are really high. Don't think I can ovulate while still taking the meds, so maybe the clomid is just increasing my body temp? Who knows. No moodiness or headaches yet. I'm hoping for a hot flash today because my office is like meat locker!!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry for the ugliness of the clomid Round, but I can definately relate to the meatlocker comment. I came in this morning and someone had set the AC to 65 yesterday and it ran ALL night. Brrrr! I quickly turned it off this morning when I came in.

Sugar - I'm sorry your having a hard time. I'm sure its just the growing pains and the endo getting the best of you. If it helps, my back is killing me and I'm not even preggo!


----------



## jenny25

awww sugar darling try not too worry the pains i had turned out to be cyst i had on my ovary sweet try rest as much as you can what time do you have epu ?

my life is like jeremy kyle honestly lol but ive taken a back seat from her next door i cant deal with her crazy stuff i have my own lol i had a police officer call me this afternoon took my statement as mine was not taken last night/ this morning im so shattered today i wanna sleep lol xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

:hi: Amy! Its wonderful to have you back!!! 

Sparkly I hope you catch the eggy! I am tempted to buy a cbfm but they are not cheap... I am using preseed and EPO to help with cm, but I rarely get ewcm... not for a long while.

Sugar I am sure these pains are normal but I am so glad they are going to see you in EPU. No blood really is a good sign.

Jenn you need to try stay out of all of this. It cant be good for you!! I will catch up on fb.

Virginia your ex bf sounds like an absolute twat! Good riddance to her!

Round, I hope this will be a great ov month for you!! And even with twins or triplets or octuplets lol. Glad the pains are settling.

Hey dazed! I bloody hate AC! When I was working in an office you could guarantee I would get a bug /cold every few months!


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, illness definately goes around here! When it does, I tend to sit in my office and not venture out that much, but I generally don't get sick, except this year with that awful stomach bug I got from my nephews.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!!

Sugar, paracetomol/aceteminophen never works for me. :nope: I'm glad you're getting seen for your peace of mind, but remember I also had a horrendous back ache once early on. 

The thing I try to remember is that just because you've had one miscarriage (or even more, as we've seen) it doesn't mean this one will be one. It's like a mantra I always have to keep telling myself. There's no reason to assume we're doomed (even though I act like I'm doomed all the time). 

Round, I got hot flashes on soy, so I can imagine Clomid is worse! Hope it's treating you okay. :)

Megg, good luck with your blood tests.

Jenny, what the heck?!? I think your street is like a real life soap opera. I'm sorry you have to deal with the neighbor's drama, how stressful. :hugs:

Amy, welcome back. :happydance: How are you feeling? Are you now an entire week ahead of me?!?! 

Virginia, it sounds like it was a good thing you stopped being friends with her. Sorry she is spreading rumors to your SIL. 

Sparkly, go catch that egg! :) It sounds like hubby will be ready for some :sex: Preseed wise....I used is the month we got our BFP, but very, very sparingly. I didn't do the applicator or anything, just used it like it was regular lube. Good luck! 

CJ, how are you today? 

AFM I am swamped with work and need to do better than yesterday at staying off of BnB. :haha: We'll see....


----------



## Round2

Allie84 said:


> AFM I am swamped with work and need to do better than yesterday at staying off of BnB. :haha: We'll see....

Me too, I'm swamped, but I'm not very good at staying off BnB! Can you tell?


----------



## vickyd

Sugar like i said last night i had really bad back and pelvic pain....No blood is a very good sign that this time around things will be different! Have you bought one of those maternity pillows? They didnt do much for the pelvic pain but i did see an improvement for the back pain!

Amy welcome back babes!!!!

Sparkly have you been doing the green tea????? It gave me and Nato tons of EWCM after id been dry for a good 5 months!

Megg good luck with the tests babe!

Im forgetting someone i know....Im at work today so i read through very quickly! Love to you all!


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL at trying to stay off bnb, its not easy! But I'd miss you all if you went for hours lol.

Allie I am in pain again today, I think I am defo gonna have to get signed off work for a couple of weeks to recoup and try get this scan organised. I did however DTD last night, but thankfully I felt well enough last night. I just dont wanna keep taking tramadol and diclofenac which is what I have been prescribed. So I havent taken any since Monday morning. I am hoping I start too see an increase on my opk today. I can feel twinges starting so fx. How are you hunni? Apart from being swamped.

:hi: Round and Vicky! Lovely to see you both.


----------



## hoping:)

vGibs- How horrible! I cant believe what a jerk your ex BF is! I hope your SIL didnt believe everything she said.

Megg- good luck with testing! I hope all you levels come back great

Jenny- OMG. Your neighborhood sounds like it could have its own TV show! Drama! Glad the crazy lady went to jail and now hopefully things will start calming down.

Prego- of course you are forgiven! Cant believe you are almost 13 weeks:D I love the avatar picture!

Sparkly- Glad to have you back full time:D Good luck with preseed!

Sugar- sorry you are still having such bad back pain. At the beginning of last month I had the most horrendous back pain. I couldnt even get out of bed and had to call off work! All I did was lay there and cry while hubby tried to give me massages but nothing seemed to work. I still get bad back pain but that time took the cake! 

Round- yep, I had the high temps too but didnt mind so much because like your office mine is a freezer year round. Its been 80-70 degrees outside but I still have to bring a heavy coat so I dont freeze my buns off!


AFM- I promise to get my FB set up by this weekend and track down all the disco girls. I dont know why it has taken me so long but now I am committed to getting it done. 

Now back to work...


----------



## Razcox

hey all, lots been going on i see in my absence(sp?) which i am sorry for, slap on the wrist for me being a bad disco'er!

Was in a bad place (the whole MC thing brought out some other fears and issues which i am still dealing with) and didnt want to bring you ladies down with me, no one really knew as i did a good job of hiding it. But crawling out my little hole now and given myself a right talking to about being silly. 

Anyway hello again all and will be better now at keeping in touch xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks girls, I know I sound like a broken record atm. I've managed to get a few hours sleep this afternoon and am feeling more human again. Going to get a warm bath soon too. Think I just freaked because of last time, but you're right that no blood is a good sign and it's good to know that you girls have had pain too. I expected it later on, but not so early on in pregnancy. I've got to stop jumping to the conclusion that it's going tits up again. Will try harder. Will prob spend all night worrying about my scan now but hey ho :haha: It's at 9.30 am for who asked.

CJ Sorry you're feeling crappy. Sounds like a good plan to get signed off for a few weeks and to rest up.

Round all the EWCM sounds like a great sign. When I've taken the clomid before, Ive been convinced that I was going to ov sooner as I felt so crampy, but it was still about day 17 both times. Having said that, I took mine days 5-9.

Allie, hope you get some work done and Jen, have yourself a little nap hon.


----------



## NatoPMT

we need a BnB patch so we can do real work and not get fired when our bosses see our internet history - that _could_ happen <scaryface>

i went to bed last night with vickys knickers on my mind. 

Vic - im sure i should be greek. strange, when i dont like greek yoghurt or greek salad. i do like greek smoking and drs though. and greek bnbers, _obviously._. I once gave up and took to smoking mini cigars. I smoked 20 on a night out and gave myself nicotine poisoning and threw up for about 12 hours non stop. 

jen - your poor mil - speedy recovery vibes her way. If i lived round our way, i think i would wear a helmet for protection at all times. i hope youre staying out of it and watching from a ringside seat only? 

Sugar - yeay for retching. Vics pant posts might help you with that too (snarf). Poor Henry, he has to eat that all the time. 

ach...sorry about your back pains - this EPU thing, its a walk in centre, you dont need your GP to refer you - my EPU told me that i was wasting my time waiting for a referral there for an early scan, and they would just scan me if id had a previous mc, or if you are getting worrying symptoms. Just turn up sweetie. Im so sorry you're worried - i had back ache too - i know this is your time. This pip is a strong one. 

CJ Parker - are you interested in finding out about NK cells? my first stop would be to ask the Miscarriage Clinic in London, i THINK that they are part NHS funded, but they could answer your questions - there might be another trial running like the one lawa took part in, or they could tell you if they take nhs referrals or where in your area might do it. Otherwise, you would have to pay for bloods as i doubt your dr would do it, its £340 at ARGC. 

https://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/index.html

i might be talking total crap, i dont know that much as i paid for mine through ARGC, but this lot know a lot about it

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260560.0

lemme know how you get on. Does that assessor woman not know how bad breathing in cleaning products is for you? Thats why i refuse to clean <nods>

Roony - it so was you...im spooked out. Maybe i hallucinated you. How are you getting on? thanks for the thoughts, i am back to normal level of anxiety now. 

Hoping - glad your dad is on the mend!!! thats fabbo news. Come to fb. we are all congregating round Rounders page at the moment. 

Dazy - keep it up...are you doing your stretches beforehand. we dont want a slipped disc. 

Rounders - on the no link to NK cells, i think ive told you my killer cells are markers for RA, so there must be??? <confusedface> a test is the only way to find out if you have raised levels anyway, and its getting more press and interest now, and the trials in the uk are initially looking like treatment is very successful. 

ps i would kill for your hair. actually kill. 

Gibby - make a doll of her and put hexes on it. Thats the most mature way to respond 

Megg - yeay lets have an annoying off. i bet i can be more so. Good list of tests - when do you get the results? 

Amy - i must write to sassy and tell her thats her new nickname. Lovely to see you back. Boom boom at the bump joke. I like your congratulations style. Compact, colourful and a little bit sophisticated. i mark it 8.5 out of 10. 

Sparkly, yes you missed me out. I wont forget this. I will tell you this, dry cm? *GREEN TEA. * i am serious. deadly serious. 

Allie - your only 'afm' is having to do work...is this the 1% chilled talking????

RAZZERS!!!! im sorry you were in a bad place, its to be expected though, and we expect you to need support and are always happy to listen you know...please dont hold back. So lovely to see you back.


----------



## jenny25

ok i added someone on fb i thought it was you hoping who is jody lol xx


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I just nearly gagged at the thought of Vicky's knickers post (no offence Vix!) :haha:

I rang the EPU first thing and they won't see me without a referral from my GP. I feel bad, cos I really gave my GP some shit. I was saying how she wasn't being fair to me between sobs and that I felt let down with her not even doing bloods. At least it got the desired outcome though. After that, I went round to my Mum's and cried hysterically on her for an hour, so now I've got her nice and worried too.

Nato or anyone else, do you think I'm doing right reducing my meds whilst feeling this anxious? I'm taking 20mg citalopram and have cut to 15, with the intention of getting down to 10mg.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> we need a BnB patch so we can do real work and not get fired when our bosses see our internet history - that _could_ happen <scaryface>
> 
> Allie - your only 'afm' is having to do work...is this the 1% chilled talking????

Not exactly chilled, but hey, you asked...my current worry today is the [TMI] orgasm I had last night (still saying no to actual penetrative sex though). I keep doing a blood check and worrying I have some sort of undiagnosed condition like placenta previa and I'm messing things up with my lack of self control! 

I always worried about the internet history at work thing! I know they monitored the computers from the district office and probably wondered what person was typing away about sperm and cervical mucous. Now that I'm working from home I can shamelessly type about whatever I want. Like orgasms.

How are _you_ feeling today, Nato? 

Sugar, oh I didn't know you were getting an actual SCAN tomorrow, how thrilling!!! I can't wait. You will feel much better (for about a day). 

Raz, great to see you! :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I can back you on the green tea, even though it tastes like shite. I drank it for the last 2 months. I also forgot to say that just before Easter, when I was in Morrisons, I tinkled a Natolindtbunny bell ferociously. A co-incidence? Just saying!


----------



## Dazed

Haha, no stretches before hand. Its eased off now, thank god! Nick said there was no bding action for last night, but I reminded him that it was bootie night. He responded by reminding me our nights were already screwed up because we were supposed to dtd Saturday night but we got home way late and did it Sunday. I still got some though, but it was a quickie and had to finish up by myself :blush:. I guess at least I know he's paying attention.


Good to have you back Raz!


----------



## Round2

jenny25 said:


> ok i added someone on fb i thought it was you hoping who is jody lol xx

That's me!


----------



## Dazed

Oh I need to get off my FBing butt and start adding you girls!


----------



## jenny25

Round yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sorry i am having a very slow day you know 
like this 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7nBxXOzNsM
i do apologise hun :D 

sugar im excited your having a scan tomorrow woo hooo  omg i got aarron some lovely shoes today for the wedding yippie :D:D:D xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ, i just wrote the biggest post in the whole wide world ever on your journal, adding to the nk stuff i posted above. i will bore your socks off

sugar - bloody hell, everyone you speak to tells you somert different about EPU functions, might be cos they are different PCTs. Mine at UCH is defo walk in. Your other option, which i took when i mcd last year was A&E, you can always lie about your symptoms if you really need a scan, my A&E experience wasnt good though 

they left the tourniquet on my arm and my arm swelled up. I was telling my husband, and he said 'so whats a forniquet again' - has kept me amused for over a year that has

Im sorry sugar, i know nothing about antidepressants except you have to be careful coming off them. What i do know is that youd prob be like this (if me and Allie are anything to go by) regardless of what you are taking. Look at my escapades over the last 15 weeks, and Allie getting laughed at by nurses. Oh yes. 

well done on panicking your mum, if youre going down, shes going down with you

Allie, tell me about it, i have a real low lying placenta - not just a neurotic one. The sonographer actually told me. I think all placentas are low lying at first, and i always think orgasm must be good, cos you are sending blood there and orgasms use up prostaglandins which cause uterine contractions. I think the no orgasms thing is later in pregnancy if you do have a late low lyer. See, i am all reasonable when it comes to talking myself into being allowed orgasms

its a good job we have euphemisms for most stuff, we dont say words like sex round here <clutches skirts>. We do say fanjita though. 

Im doing ok thanks, im usually ok, but when somert does happen, i go stratospheric 

more suspicious bell tinkling bfp activity - i think sparkly is on to something

Green tea is the holy grail of cm. Hang on, sugar, how long had you been drinking green tea before your bfp? Also green tea with lemon is lush. I am addicted to it but restrict my intake. 

:rofl: at Dazy. A girl's gotta do...


----------



## NatoPMT

whoa....just realised, sugar needs adding to my bump buddies sig list


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> Nato, I can back you on the green tea, even though it tastes like shite. I drank it for the last 2 months.

sorry, ignore my how long did you drink it for before bfp question...2 months? i bet it wasnt just the clomid alone that got you up the duff




*DRINK GREEN TEA FOR BFP*

sounds like one of those wartime propaganda slogans. but i mean it


----------



## Dazed

I told him I was on a mission... I guess that can be taken two ways :blush::haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Ah thanks for adding me as bump buddy Nato. :hugs:

I was on the green tea for the last 2 months of ttc. Only about 1 a day, as that's all I could stomach. It certainly doesn't hurt to try, that and tinkling Nato bells.

My A and E is a bag of shite Nato. They were fecking useless last yr when I turned up with my mc last yeat. Just told me to wait for a scan with EPU. Ha ha at your hubbing saying fourniquet. When I was taking clomid, Mal was talking about over excited ovaries, as opposed to hyperstimulation. They really are amusing, bless them!

I'm off for a luke warm bath to shave my legs. They're a disgrace and if I'm going to EPU tomorrow, I'd better make some effort to look presentable.


----------



## sugarlove

Lol at your catchy slogan Nato. I feel you missed your niche in advertising!


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl: 

I saw his telepathy post as well. I was trying to think of a witty come back but i get scared and clam up when i dont know someone

haha i always shave my legs when i go for scans and stuff. I keep my socks on so dont bother shaving my toes mind.


----------



## NatoPMT

dazy, forgot to say, you can find some derail reprobates on my fb list, pillage my friends


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> *DRINK GREEN TEA FOR BFP*

Indeed. I've been really good about drinking my green tea these last couple of months (since urged to from this thread) and have definitely noticed an increase in quality CM.. I will avow to the power of Green tea if I get a BFP this time around or soon...


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, you should have said something. I'm sure Mal feels like he knows you anyway with how much I talk about you and the other girlies.:haha:


----------



## SMFirst

sorry this is off topic (as usual for me): Have you guys seen the Google logo today? I am quite impressed (and I love dance so I went and looked up related videos too - interesting) :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Brilliant S&M, i feel personally responsible for your quality cm now. I feel all proud of myself

i had a look at google, i love how they do this...its an odd link though, its Martha Grahams 117th birthday. I had never heard of her so will have a nosy

Sugar, Mal's post was very dry and deadpan, i didnt dare in case he gave me a withering look.


----------



## Sparkly

Sugar  Im sorry to hear about your back pains, but Im pleased that you are being seen. (hugs) @ what nato said, my epu said the same to me, no need for a referral, as I have had a previous M/C I can just turn up and be scanned and checked. If youre shaving your legsthen dont forget your fanjita.she wants to look her best when presented with the wand in the morning 

Round  no Im sure that you cant ovulate whilst still taking the clomid, the earliest that I did was 3 days after completing the coursewhich I thought was quite soon, as it was CD12.

Jen  no offence intended honey, but when I was reading your post about the neighbour, I couldnt help but be reminded of JK episodes!!

Chantal  no the CBFM is not cheap, but you can get it cheaper online, I think I got mine from e-bay, I get the sticks from e-bay too. It is really good though.

Vic  I did the green tea last cycle and I hated it, but persevered, and I did have some ewcm, but only small amounts and it dried up 2 days before ov

Hoping  looking forward to your FB 

Raz  Hi honey, good to see you x

Nato  you made it into this post chick ;-)..I snotted on my pc screen when you posted of vickys knicks.....all hail the green tea, even though it tastes like shitty bits :haha:

Allie  I too was worried about having any nookie during my last pregnancy.so we didnt, not penetrative anyway, I found it difficult though, as I fancy my hubby rotten!

AFM  it looks like I spoke too soon about the EWCM, it made an appearance..lashings of the lovely stretchy stuff.complete with spotting which is a good upcoming ovulation sign for me :Dso excuse me I gotta go, hubby is home, and my son is out.;-)


----------



## jenny25

lol ha ha hun no offence taken at all darling but she is crazy her husband called me an hour ago asking for paul to change his statement if he mentioned a knife cause she is up in court tomorrow and if i heard correctly she could end up in jail for up too 6 months i was like wow and i did have a cig yes i feel bad but i feel as if im getting a nicely way of threatened paul said he wont change his statement and if it goes to trial we both could end up testifying in court against her urgh i have bloody toothache thank god i have the dentist tomorrow tho 

nato i actually chuckled when i seen this big slogan for bfp lol xxx


----------



## SMFirst

oh yeah I meant to add - good luck tomorrow Sugar. I think it will all be fine :)


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha at sprucing up my fanjita Sparkly. For the record, I've let it grow unruly since my cruise, so they'll have to take me as I am. :haha:
Now go catch that egg! :thumbup:

Nato, I thought Mal's deadpan reply was quite witty for him! There will be no such mistake tonight as I'm sat in pjs with remote in hand and a curry ordered.


----------



## Allie84

I'm confused, does Mal have a BnB account or are we talking about something different altogether?

Nato, I like your justification for the big O. I was telling myself it increases blood supply which is good for baby, no? 

SM, I saw the Google thing today and thought it was lovely.

Sparkly, go get your groove on. 

Well, I'm about to leave my self imposed isolation from the world and go get a Starbucks Frappucino (non coffee). It's half price happy hour from 3-5 for anyone reading this in the US. :)


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you I had dreadful cramping at the beginning of this pregnancy I was convinced I was going to lose the baby and look at me now it still amazes me sometime the emotional rollercoaster Ive been on well still am on.  Try and relax tonight if you can and your in my thoughts. :hugs:

Jen oh my god its all go round yours glad the little boy turned up safe and your crazy neighbour is in jail hope noone was hurt and that you can have a peaceful evening today.

Yay to sparkly and amy being back missed you girls :hugs:

Nato love your slogan green tea should employ you to sell their products.

CJ I think taking some time off is a good idea look after yourself hope you feel better soon.

Megg good luck with all the testing thinking of you.

Dazed good luck this month hope you catch your eggy.

Ahhh I cant remember what else I read so sorry to those that Ive missed love you all massive :hugs: I am exhausted been a very busy day didnt get back home till late and have an early start tomorrow hoping I sleep tonight oh and missing my hubby whos in london at a gig tonight.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie it's Mal's facebook account we were on about. He'd put some comment against me moaning that he'd forgotten to record he Apprentice. 
Bring on the orgasms! :thumbup:

Lucy hope you mange to get a good night's sleep tonight poppet.
:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sugar the only plus side to be steve being away tonight is I get the whole bed to myself and Ive put fresh bedding on might as well take advantage he'll be back tomorrow.

Im in bed watching tv but thinking I might need a snack but not sure what.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good luck tomorrow sugar! I'm sure these cramps are totally normal, but they're so scary! 

Wow, Nato, you're really all about this green tea! 

Go Dazed, go Dazed ;) ;) ;) 

Sounds promising Sparkly!!


Sorry girls, it's so hard to reply to everyone! I think I need to take notes and then make a summary like you girls. I'm not that patient!


----------



## Megg33k

Which Jody? I need more Disco girls on my FB! Megg Eli ([email protected])... Add me!

I get my test back around Wed. Too freaking long!


----------



## Dazed

Here is my FB profile if anyone wants to add me. 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1801921839

Megg - That's way to long to wait! You can't get your results yourself like normal?


----------



## LucyJ

Ive added you dazed.

Awww megg that sucks you have to wait so long.

Has anyone heard from yogi? Hope shes ok.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Lucy and Round (I think) for the add!

Haven't heard from Yogi. I keep checking her journal but nothings there.


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Here is my FB profile if anyone wants to add me.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1801921839
> 
> Megg - That's way to long to wait! You can't get your results yourself like normal?

That's the problem... They literally won't be done until Wednesday! :(



LucyJ said:


> Ive added you dazed.
> 
> Awww megg that sucks you have to wait so long.
> 
> Has anyone heard from yogi? Hope shes ok.

Not heard anything from her. :/


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls well nxt door neighbours trial has started her husband came to the door again last night begging paul to change his statement cause if she goes to prison it would destroy her , i pretty much think her life is in the pan anyway cause she isnt doing anything to help herself ya know 
but anyways got the dentist at 12.15 today eek gonna have root treatment hopefully as my tooth broke eating a bloody pop tart 

Sugar- good luck darling xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Sugar  eek! <surprised face> @ unruly fanjita!!! My fanjita always seems to be in an unruly state when medical professionals want me to remove my knickers! Hope the scan went well chicka x

Lucy  hope you had a good sleep chick

Dazed  friend request sent :flower:

Jen  hope the dentist goes okay

AFM  thanks for all the BD cheerleading lol! I got a +opk this morning, however my CBFM is still on high, this can be normal for me, I just peed on a cbfm stick and it is defo almost at the peakiest of peaks, and I have ov pains.from both sides todayso who knows, I usually ovulate from my left ovary, it seems to be dominant despite being the polycystic one, maybe twice a year my right one will awaken from its old lady slumber and pop me one out haha! I just need it to be a good un.this month is the one girls!!!! Pma all the way


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today? Still playing catch up with everyone but its great to see so many more disco BFP's and extra sticky ones at that. Cant believe how long i have been away it only felt like a couple of weeks but here Lucy is at bloody 24 weeks! I swear I only blinked and the time had gone.

Sugar - Good luck at the EPU today hun i am sure everything is fine, I had loads of pain with both of mine at the start and every thing was fine at the scans. It was when the pain and cramps stopped that got me worried. Pain means growing and streaching(sp?) which is good :)

Sparkly - Good luck with the BDing! Will be joing you i think as it looks like i am going to be having a sorter cycle again. Got a high on my CBFM and you can see the 2nd line its just not as dark as the control yet but then i am only on CD 10 so it shouldnt be really.

Jenny - Good luck at the dentist today, not been for years and they scare the bejesus out of me LOL

Megg - How goes the IVF what stage are you at the min? sorry i have been so out of touch xx

AFM - Waiting for OV and got my appoinment through to met with the IVF with PGD people for 27th June. So we have two more cycles to try naturally before then. Even if we get a BFP i am going to keep the appoinment though and keep the ball rolling in case it doesnt work out again.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks sparkly. I'll have to confirm it when I get home.

Good luck today Sugar!

Go catch that egg Sparks and Raz I hope this is a shorter cycle for you and yay for getting back in the saddle!

ATM - still going to keep up the bding marathon as long as Nick can keep up ;) cd21 today so I could probably stop soon, but I won't! Want to be sure I gave a really good effort this month and I suspect it will be a shorter cycle but only the witch can tell me that. Ultasounds in less than 2 weeks and the consult is a week after that. Just can't wait to get the ball moving.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, I'm sorry I don't know how to put this in a spoiler. Mal usually does them for me and he's gone back to work.

Well I'm back from the EPU and it's good news. They saw a gestational sac, yolk sac and a tiny flickering heartbeat. Just the one! So relieved, was amazing seeing the tiny heartbeat. Baby is tiny at about 1 mm, but she thinks I'm behind with dates and that I'm more like between 5-6 weeks. She gave me a little scan picture to take away.

Am going to really try and relax more now. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## pregoinnorge

awesome news! what a relief! I hope you can relax a little bit now (haha, right? Easier said than done....)


----------



## Dazed

Yay for awsome scan Sugar!


----------



## Razcox

Yeah for the great scan!! :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Yay Sugar!! Now try to relax and enjoy!!


----------



## vickyd

Awwww tiny sugar heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news, honey! I'm glad its good news!!!

Hoping June 27 gets here quickly for you, Raz!

Ouch, Jen! I hope the dentist goes well, sweetie!

Dazed and Sparkly - Rooting for you both to catch or have caught the egg this cycle!

Raz - Nowhere really... I'm waiting to start injections in 2 weeks.


----------



## CJSG1977

Bless you Allie worrying about having an orgasm. Not long now and you will be in 2nd tri! You'll have to let the poor man have it then :rofl:

Green Tea! I hear this alot. I might have to try that. When do you drink it? Before ov is due?

Dazed I cant believe your feller left you to finish up yourself. But then I guess he gave you what you needed really :rofl: Our men are just portable sperm banks when we are on our fertile days hahahaha I sometimes have to remind myself to be 'romantic' when I know we need to be dtd. But today is my husbands birthday so he will want some anyway! No need for excuses today LOL!

Sugar, my husband is the same. He is starting to remember you all when I talk about you all. And when I sat here laughing at the smelly fanjita conversation he just looked at me and said... BnB?? LOL!

I have no idea who Martha Grahams is?????

Sparkly I might treat myself to one next cycle if I can. But at the minute I am seeing a rise on my crappy opk's so I will settle for that for this month. I hope to get a positive one today or tomorrow which means ov will be bang on usual cd15/16. Last month I must of ov'd early maybe? But by my opk's this month is where I expected it to be.We dtd CD10 and will be today as Chris's birthday present :haha: So that will be CD12 and then depending on my opk for the next couple of days too.

Oooohhh Sugar, have you had your scan...or am I am going to read an update in the following pages?? You could have one of those designer vaginas done LOL! Oh or have a vagule! Think thats how its spelt :rofl:

Thanks Lucy. I think I do need a break. I am still rather unwell today but muddling through. I just get on with it. I have to I guess. Just the timing sucks cause I dont want my gp to take me off fertility treatment again because I am not well so its making me a bit nervous.

Wow Megg that is a long time to wait! Bless you hun. We will be with you waiting in anticipation! Add me too [email protected] x

I've added you Dazed x

Jenn what did you do to that poptart to do that kind of damage!!! Hope you are ok. I have the WORST fear of dentists ever! I'm glad Paul has stayed strong and not changed his statement. Hate to say it but can't do the time...don't do the crime! Or don't get caught LOL.

PMA for SPARKLY!!!!!! Good eggy please!!!

:hi: Raz!!!! So good to see you hunni! Sounds like a good plan. I hope its in one of your next 2 natural cycles hun.

I'm with you Dazed! Less than 2 weeks I have my appt to follow up on my u/s. I just hope she gives me clomid or something that will work!

Sugar! WONDERFUL news!! I am so happy for you darling. I wanna see your blob!!! I mean bubba pic hahaa. God I am so good with words :rofl:

:hi: Amy, Vicky x

AFM...not much to report. I have just done an opk in between typing trying to catch up and it is lighter than yesterdays! But I have not even got close to a positive yet! My earlier comment that I am going to ov on time is out the window! Darn body!! Do as you are told! OVULATE!

Sooo looks like I am going to be dtd for at least the next week at this rate! Husband will be happy. One of the joys of having a young horny husband! Although after 4 years together it still amazes me that he fancies me as much as he does. But YAY!


----------



## Dazed

Happy birthday to your hubby Chantal!


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you get your positive soon, Chantal! I'll add you now!


----------



## CJSG1977

I cant believe it just looked at my opk after 5 mins and its very nearly positive!!!! Woohoooooooooooo!!!!! How cool would it be to conceive on Chris's birthday! Although I know thats not possible (this year anyway) as I will ovulate in the next few days. I am soooo relieved!!!


----------



## jenny25

aww brill news sugar :D


raz great too see you about hun missed youuuuuu xxxxx
cj get bedding i gotta do it tonight cause pauls balls need to be re tuned for monday since its been a little while lol im not in the mood for it lol 


dentist went fine im in a little pain so took some pain killers strong buggers so probably end up out of it shortly lol well still dont know what has happened to her next door if she has been sentenced or not is their anyway i can find out since we made statements ? xxx


----------



## jenny25

Spoiler
https://img805.imageshack.us/img805/6998/20110512115646.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


i officially hate tesco tests :growlmad:


----------



## sugarlove

To Raz, Sparkly and Dazed, got catch that egg girls. :happydance:Or maybe eggs in Sparkly's case :haha:

CJ yay on having a young horny hubby! :thumbup:With the green tea, I just drank it the first couple of weeks of my cycle as I really struggled with the taste of it. The Tesco cheap stuff was particularly vile, so a nicer one like twinings or something may be better or with lemon like Nato suggested.

Jenny pleased to hear the dentist went well. I fecking hate the dentist. I'm overdue going, but keep putting it off. Good on Paul sticking to his guns.

AFM I'm off round to my Mum's for a bowl of stew and dumplings for dinner. I was complaining that I was eating shit all the time as I couldn't be arsed to cook at the mo and she's whipped up that for me bless her.

I showed Henry the scan pic and he tried to put it in his mouth. Hope he doesn't do that with a real live baby. :haha:


----------



## jenny25

awww that sounds lovely ash i asked paul if he can get us kfc when he gets in hehehehe xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

Boo to the boofn Jen. Keep testing, you're still early aren't you?


----------



## jenny25

im due on either tomorrow or sat it varies hun it had a nice evap line i also complained to first response too and they said it worked correctly trying to make me look like a mug but as a good will gesture they are replacing the faulty pack when clearly the bloods i got that time were negitive and in no way are they admitting liability etc xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Just try to ignore the tests Jenny. If you end up late, test again. No reason to put more stress on yourself than you already have. I had this same thing happen to me last month. The only reason I didn't fret about it was because as soon as I took it, AF had already started and the line was a squinter. 

Go enjoy your KFC when it arrives.

XOXO


----------



## jenny25

thank you darling you know im not really to bothered but you know its the bum tests you know how frustrating to people that can be but hey i got some in return lol 

i added you dazed to fb :D:D jennifer heirs callender xx


----------



## NatoPMT

*HAPPY SWEET PEA SCAN DAY*

(thats to sugar, in case there's any confusion)

amazing news!!!!! 

Im very very tired after 2 stupid site meetings so not paying full read back attention - please forgive a tired fat lady

sorry for the boofn Jen, very sorry - its a bitch

green tea tastes gorgeous IF you get it with lemon in, you lot are crazy loco

this is the best brand and the one that got me preggo

https://www.ocado.com/webshop/produ...Sencha-Green-Tea-with-Lemon-Tea-Bags/15794011

go get your man CJ!!! drink 1 or 2 cups a day, you can limit it to CD1 -> ov but i drink 1 or 2 all the time yumyumyum

above post thereby proving amy is right saying i am all about the green tea......its for your own goods!!!!

gotta collapse face down. sooooooooooo tired x


----------



## Dazed

Yay for all the new FB friends.

ATM - I wish my body would just STOP with the changing up of the "symptoms". I'm not really going to call them symptoms though. I have my typical pre-af cramps and right not it feels like someone keeps pinching my nipples. I guess its payback for constantly poking at my tatas.


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry about the BFN Jenny..

great news about the scan Sugar!!

I'm guessing there's no Costco in the UK, but I found the best green tea there (it's like Japanese green tea): Kirkland Signature brand

ETA - I'm sleepy myself today.. We went out for dinner last night and didn't get in til 10:30pm or so. I had completely written off BD'ing last night but my DH knew that it was "scheduled" so he suggested it (I was shocked).. So a late night for us when we are usually asleep by 10pm!


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo sugar that is fab news so happy it went well been thinking of you all day :happydance:

Jen sorry about the bfn.

Good luck to all those who are trying to catch the egg hope its your month.


----------



## Round2

CJ, I have to agree with Nato and everyone else. The green tea does help. I definately notice an increase in CM, once I started drinking loose leaf green tea. For me though, I've got get the good stuff. The stuff at the grocery store doesn't work for me. Mind you, I have yet to get a BFP....perhaps the slogan should be..."Drink green tea, it gives you mucous"??? Probably wouldn't sell as much tea!

Jenny, sorry about the BFN. Hope next month is it for you.

SM, glad your hubby is taking an interest. It always makes me feel glad when my hubby asks questions, like I'm not doing this alone.

Dazed, I hate it when my body does that. I'm not sure if I'm just getting more senstive or if my body is acting strangely, but I seem to always have PMS/ov/pregnancy symptoms throughout my entire cycle. Probably just me going crazy!!

AFM...well nothing to report. No side affects at all today, feelin' fine! My last dose of wonder drugs is tonight, then we're off to a wedding this weekend. First night away, just the two of us in over two years. Excellent timing too, with OV just around the corner. 

Oh and I told my rhumetoligist this morning that I'm on 100mg of clomid. He laughed and wished me luck with my upcoming TV show....."Round2 + 10"??


----------



## Dazed

Its not just you going crazy! I'm in the looney bin with ya!

Have fun on your romantic weekend. Get in lots of bding action... but NO "Round2 + 10"! "Round2 + 2"?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Yay CJ for the almost positive OPK. And double yay for a young and horny husband ;)

Good luck to everyone bding and testing soon!

Looks like a crappy test jen...did it look even more shadowy in real life?

Not much new to report here. I have my official 12 week appointment for blood work with my normal doctor on Monday even though I will be over 13 weeks then. 

In other news, I have a really great friend from Ireland coming to visit for the long weekend so I am super pumped about that. I haven't seen her in 6 years and we used to be big party buddies back in the day. It will be a whole new dynamic hanging out now, but I am so excited to see her!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I worried about the big O when I first found out but that quickly went out the window since I was having uncontrollable sex dreams complete w/ orgasms for the 1st few weeks!:blush: I still worry about the penetration bit and we vowed to wait until we got out of 1st tri but it was so hard so we gave in a few times and baby is fine. Now I just get too swollen down stairs to enjoy it:dohh:

Sugar- WOOHOO for a heart beat!!!:happydance: You must be so relieved. This is it your forever baby! PS you are making so hungry with your talk of home made dumplings!

Jenny- I cant believe they asked you guys to change your statement. The crazy lady did this to her self and should have to pay the consequences. I dont blame you for smoking a cig in such a stressful time just get back on the wagon! Sorry to hear about the tooth and the BFN. 

CJ & Raz- go catch those eggs!!! FX for BFP on your natural cycles

Lucy- Wow! Over 24 weeks and viable! Glad your hubby is coming home tomorrow

Prego- I always have a hard time responding to everyone too so Ive been trying to take a few notes as I read:thumbup:

Dazed- hope your hubby can keep up with your stamina! It definitely looks like you have all of your bases covered. Well done!

Megg- Wednesday is so far away! I hope the next few days fly by

Nato- Happy avacado day:D

S&M- good for your hubby keeping you on schedule:thumbup:

AFM: I had my appt to day and was super excited because we thought we were going to get another scan and get another peek at the sex but not this time. It was a huge let down but they did use the doppler and baby is still doing great:D(of course we knew this since I've been using my at home doppler but I haven't told my mw) I guess I won't be getting scanned until around 20 weeks... how am I ever going to wait that long?! I guess I got spoiled with scans every two weeks and now I just have to suck it up:dohh:

Another piece of good new is that i get to stop my progesterone suppositories. I am a little weary but she assured me the placenta should have taken over by now and after stopping them I should regain some of my energy. 

Tonight we are going to Old Chicago's to celebrate a friends birthday so I intend to stuff my face with lots of pizza and wings:D


----------



## jenny25

awww your all too kind :D:D:D sorry im dopy with the drugs pmsl i dont even know how im gonna manage dtd tonight you know it be one of those things i go to jump on him bounce off the bed on to the floor right flat on my face pmsl xxxxx


----------



## SMFirst

Round - Have a great weekend away!! 

Hoping - Enjoy your pizza night :)

Jenny - LOL at that image!


----------



## vickyd

Susan i thought it was so funny that you got back from dinner at 10.30 and thought it late! We go out to dinner the earliest 10!!!! I love this thread and finding out all these cultural differences!


----------



## hoping:)

Prego- Have fun with your friend this weekend! Can't wait to hear about your scan on Monday!

Round- yay for your last dose! Hope you have a great time at the wedding and catch that egg!

Jenny:haha: you reminded me of the time my hubby did a naked roll off the bed and landed in our dirty close hamper. I had to help him wiggle free:haha:


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! Not read back yet but I had a little drama myself this morning and wanted to share. 

Last night I kept waking up in the middle of the night with the chills and also a really sharp pain on my right side, pelvic area. It would last just a second but it kept happening, every time I woke up I felt it. When I woke up for the day I had chills, racing heart, sharp cramp on right side, and called the OB nurse line who had me come in to the midwife walk in clinic.

It turns out I'm sick with something, I have a fever and high blood pressure (normally low), but the midwife found baby's heartbeat right away with the doppler thank goodness. She thought my pain sounded like my bladder, but my urine was normal, so she thinks it's my ovary. :shrug: Not sure what, exactly. Interesting thing is my uterus has moved up a lot, and it's nowhere near where I thought it was anymore, and the pain is actually below my uterus. 

Who knows, I'm just at home loaded up on Tylenol for the fever and trying to get into work mode. It was so lovely hearing baby's heartbeat again, I really think I'm getting greedy about hearing/seeing baby! :)


----------



## sugarlove

Have a nice eve tonight Hoping. Great on hearing LO's heartbeat, but shame no scan. Next time hun!

Am have a lovely time with your friend.

Rounders, ha ha at the + 10! Have a fab weekend away and go get him tiger!

Bloody hell everyone is ov at the same time!

Lucy, forgot to say that the scan woman told me that I had a tilted uterus like you. Might have got up the duff ages ago if I'd rolled on my tummy like you were told to do.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie hope you feel better soon. Yay on hearing heartbeat again! :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Allie are you gonna have any tests done or are you gonna let it run its course?


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> Allie are you gonna have any tests done or are you gonna let it run its course?

They took a bunch of blood to check platelets, white and red blood counts, etc so see how bad the infection is and if I need further treatment. She thinks it's probaby just a bug and my fever was pretty low (below 100 F).

I don't know whow I got it as I barely leave the house these days?


----------



## Allie84

Jenny, enjoy some drugged up BDing tonight, lol. Maybe it will be really good? Sorry about the root canal, I've had one and I feel your pain.

Sparkly, Dazed, CJ and Round, sending some :dust: your way as you approach ov. Is it a full moon? We have a lot of fertile ladies on the thread right now. Go catch the eggie!

Raz, good luck at your upcoming appointment. 

Amy, have fun this weekend with your friend visiting. Is the weather nice in Norway right now and is daylight back? I'm assuming so!

Thanks, hoping! :hugs: Good luck stopping the progesterone...are you weaning off at all? I'm stopping mine in about at a week at 13 weeks, so nervous! Sorry you didn't get a scan, I can relate haha. The loooong wait until 20 weeks begins. Have fun at OC, are you doing to the one on Tejon, that's my fave one?


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- oh no... I hope they figure out what your have. At least baby is doing great and you heard the heart beat:D Have you thought any more about getting a doppler? The mw said I could just stop but said if it eased my mind I could wean my self off. I think I will drop down to one pill a day for a week and then quit. 

Actually they changes it and we are going to Rock Bottom Brewery over in the Powers area:D I did go to OC's on Tejon this past Monday though! I like that one too but parking down town sucks. 

Yep... looks like you and I will wait it out together for our 20 week scans! I will be 20 weeks the day after my birthday:D


----------



## SMFirst

sugarlove said:


> Lucy, forgot to say that the scan woman told me that I had a tilted uterus like you. Might have got up the duff ages ago if I'd rolled on my tummy like you were told to do.

Laying on the tummy... good idea.. My doctor mentioned something about a tilted uterus during my pregnancy/ MC but I wasn't sure if it was because of the pregnancy or was always like that... I'll have to try that next time if we aren't successful this time..


----------



## Dazed

First time I got pregnant I had flipped myself upside down on the couch! HAHAHA! Hows that for legs in the air?

Sorry your not feeling well Allie.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar your immune system is down in pregnancy so its not hard to pick up bugs. Thats why docs recommend preggos avoid crowded places like cinemas, buses ect. I got the flu like 3 times while i was pregnant but my fever was like 38.5 and since iwas only taking paracetamol it dragged on.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Vicky. I don't think I can stay away from the cinema! :haha: 

I'm a bit worried about flying this summer for that reason but I guess it can't be avoided. Driving for 3 days straight instead has it's own risks, as well. 

I guess I have to be more of a hermit than I already am now. ;) 

I didn't hear from the doc so I'm assuming my blood work was okay. *knock on wood* 

I sure could go for a nap but I have to work. :sleep: At least I'm working from my couch wrapped up in a blanket.


----------



## VGibs

Not enough time to Yay for everyone but yay all the same!!!!!!!!!!!! I heart you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Sorry you're not feeling well Allie! But at least you got to hear the heartbeat? Maybe you should invest in a doppler :) I don't regret my purchase for one second! 

Oh man, I didn't think about flying and how we can catch bugs easier. I am going to the States at the end of the month. Should I wear a face mask or something? haha

Weather in Norway sucks today. It's been beautiful the last week or so but now it's raining again. At least the sun doesn't set until 10:30 pm or so so it's light until after 11! Quite the change from December...


----------



## pregoinnorge

haha, totally laughing at your girls' funny positions AFTER BDing.


----------



## jenny25

lol prego bong bong bong splat lol 

hey allie im sorry your not feeling well hun i hope you feel better soon.

i feel like my mind is mushed lol not really much goss 14dpo nothing to report nada no sign of af as of yet managed to get a session in last night but ended up frustrated with paul cause he has the problem to finish too quick urghhhh i was ready for decking him lol xxx


----------



## jenny25

infact take that back i actually have some mild cramp but its like stomach spasms when i have a funny tummy with metformin so should come on tonight or tomorrow ok im ready for a new month xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh... Metformin tummy! :( A friend and I (when we were both on it) used to refer to the result as "poo-peeing"... because it was literally a liquid! :cry: I don't miss it!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, and I know this probably off topic and out of left field, but I don't have cancer! :) My abnormal pap smear from Jan (that I may or may not have mentioned) was finally followed up on today and everything is peachy!


----------



## jenny25

yep i know that poo pee very well i actually had green poo on sunday my stomache was in horrid pain that day urgh xxx just commented in your journal about your pap xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I responded to your question in there about the SA


----------



## pregoinnorge

Happy to hear you don't have cancer megg!

Sorry about your upset tummy jen :(


----------



## jenny25

i think its just a mixture of the sides effects of the met god its minging lol and the fact that af will winging its way too me lol xxx


----------



## vickyd

poo-peeing good one!!

Megg so the abnormal smear was a fluke??

Jen haang in there girl, its for a good cause!

Amy you could customize a mask like the japanese do! Start a new trend and all!


----------



## Allie84

Oops, I must be feverish, I forgot to respond to Sugar's amazing scan yesterday! This is going to sound weird but I woke up in the middle of the night thinking, "Oh no, I didn't congratulate Sugar on her scan!" (I was going to do it in a separate post from my reply post to everyone) Sooooo.....yay for a good scan yesterday, Sugar!!! And a little heartbeat, fantastic! :happydance: Are you feeling more confident now?

Jenny, sorry about the dodgy tummy, hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Megg, yay for not having cancer! :happydance:

Amy, I want to visit Alex's fam in Scotland soooo badlly this summer but I'm so afraid of that long flight! I am already the person that wipes down my tray table with clorox wipes, puts on hand sanitizer, and walks the plane every hour to avoid DVT....I can't imagine how neurotic I'll be pregnant. Oh, another tip for avoiding infection on planes...put the fan on full blast and put it so it's blowing right on your face. I read that that helps keep the germs floating in the air from making it to your face.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> poo-peeing good one!!
> 
> Megg so the abnormal smear was a fluke??
> 
> Jen haang in there girl, its for a good cause!
> 
> Amy you could customize a mask like the japanese do! Start a new trend and all!

His best answer is that it was probably "over read"... whatever that means. I don't know how someone can see something that isn't there. But, I've also never tried to read a smear. So, I'm not an expert or anything. I have no clue what they might have seen that led to their analysis... but he did a colposcopy and there was NOTHING there... not a single cell that he was even mildly alarmed about. He said it all looked perfect! I'm just supposed to resume my normal yearly exams! :shrug:


----------



## yogi77

Helllooo ladies, I've been away for a few days so I have just had about 30-40 pages to catch up on! I was so happy to see so much action here. It was pretty sad there for a while, sometimes a day without posts on this thread. I missed the days of logging on and having 10 pages to read :)

Everything went great with my follow-up scan, so relieved. They got better pictures of the heart and it was so cool to see the baby again after 5 weeks, I could see it opening and closing it's mouth and rubbing it's eyes, so cute. 

Had my dr appt on Wednesday and she said all looked good with the heart and I was so relieved. It was just a case of baby being in a silly position at the first scan. So all is well, thank you for thinking of me! :thumbup:

Big hugs to everyone here, I am so happy to see an active thread again!! :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

I did get a couple of new scan pics that I'll put up in my journal.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks for the update Yogi. I was getting worried about you! Yay for a great scan!


----------



## Round2

Congrats Yogi! So glad everything was okay.

Allie, how are you feeling today? Has your temperature gone down? That's scary, glad it's just an infection though. 

I laughed out loud reading your fan blowing comment! I have this picture of you with a big preggo belly trying to push yourself closer to the fan and trying hard not to touch anything!!

Megg, yay to no cancer. Must have been terrifying. Glad you're okay.

Ewww to the poo-pee stories...you guys are gross!!! 

Just killing time now till we leave for the wedding tonight....only 45 minutes to go, but I don't feel like working. Hmmm off to google someting. Don't know what yet, but I'll figure something out!


----------



## Dazed

Megg - Glad the pap was just and odd one and not the c word!


----------



## CJSG1977

I need to catch up but wooooooohooooooo I have ewcm first time since about July last year! And we have a pub!xxx I will catch up promise.x


----------



## SMFirst

CJ - Yay for both things!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good news on both accounts, Chantal! :)


----------



## Dazed

Whoo hoo. Get to bding Chantal!


----------



## hoping:)

poo-peeing:haha: Doesn't sound too fun!

Jen- sorry you are having trouble with your tummy

Megg- I'm so glad your abnormal pap was not abnormal at all and there is no indication of cancer!

Allie- yep, sounds like that flight would be torture for you... maybe you could just wrap your self in bubble wrap:haha:

Yogi- great news about the scan:thumbup:

CJ- woohoo for the new pub and ewcm... great day!!! Now go catch that egg!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## Dazed

LOVE the bubble wrap idea Hoping!


----------



## Megg33k

Wishing you all a wonderful weekend. I don't know if I'll be on much in the next 2 days or not. Hopefully I'll be getting things done instead of hanging out on BnB... I would greatly like my house back in order!


----------



## Sparkly

Hi all, Ive got a lot to catch-up on!

Raz  Good luck with catching the eggie hun, lets hope your threatened uterus doesnt end up needing the IVF

Dazed  there are a few of us trying to catch eggs this weekend.keep up the good work!:sex:

Sugar  fantastic scan results Xpiccie, piccie, piccie, piccie 

CJ  I still havent read your journalits on my to do list..however I have added you on FB, gorgeous girl. Yey for young horny husbands..even though mine is older lol!....another egg catcher eh? Were all at it!..literally. woo hoo for ewcm too, and a new pub its all happening!!!!

Jen  Hope you had fun re-tuning Paul 

Nato  I have lemon green tea and it is still bleurgh:sick:

SM  yes we do have costco over here.i may give the green tea a try form there then. Lol at hubby doing you a favour and BDing

Round  Hope the wedding went well, and you got in a bit of pre-ov BDing. I had to laugh at the +10 comment, when I take clomid it is 100mg..no need to panic lol!

Prego  hiya, when I read your post laughing about our funny after BD positions, I was lying in bed with my hips on 2 pillows :haha:

Hoping  lmao at you hubby landing in the dirty clothes, my DH once knocked me clean off the bed and I hit my head on the radiator :rofl:

Allie  crickey hun, I do hope youre feeling better now

Sugar  I too have an awkward to scan uterus!:blush:

Virginia  Hiya

Jen and Meggie  lol @ metformin poo-peeing I hear ya girls.it starts as a rumble.then you gotta run to the loo.:loo:

Megg  soooo glad you dont have cancer. Do you have a smear every year then?

Yogi  yey for a good scan x


----------



## Allie84

Good idea Hoping, I'll get out the bubble wrap for sure. ;) Do you have any trips planned for this summer (other than visiting parents)?

CJ and Megg, fantastic news from both of you, yay!

Hi everyone, hope you all have a great weekend. We have a lot of Discoers doing some timely BDing this weekend, have fun! :sex: Any other big plans?

AFM Alex is telling his family about the baby this weekend, eek! We're still waitng until next week, 13 weeks, to tell my family as there's a family get together for my cousin's high school graduation that we will probably tell at. Or do you think that's bad form, I don't want to steal my cousin's thunder? We just thought it would be fun to tell in person, but I don't want to be _that_ person.


----------



## vickyd

Allie it depends on how close you all are. I would announce at a family renunion cause we like to celebrate good news from anybody in our family!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, things are a bit weary in Athens at the moment due to alot of racial tension between greeks and illegals...A man was murdered in the center of Athens (right outside my docs office eek..) by a gang of bangladeshi illegals trying to steal his video camera. The saddest part is that the man was getting his car to drive his wife to the hospital to give birth to their second child. There has been alot of backlash with people attacking immegrants and one guy from pakistan is dead. Its a very sad state of affairs for the country...


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Hi all, Ive got a lot to catch-up on!
> 
> Raz  Good luck with catching the eggie hun, lets hope your threatened uterus doesnt end up needing the IVF
> 
> Dazed  there are a few of us trying to catch eggs this weekend.keep up the good work!:sex:
> 
> Sugar  fantastic scan results Xpiccie, piccie, piccie, piccie
> 
> CJ  I still havent read your journalits on my to do list..however I have added you on FB, gorgeous girl. Yey for young horny husbands..even though mine is older lol!....another egg catcher eh? Were all at it!..literally. woo hoo for ewcm too, and a new pub its all happening!!!!
> 
> Jen  Hope you had fun re-tuning Paul
> 
> Nato  I have lemon green tea and it is still bleurgh:sick:
> 
> SM  yes we do have costco over here.i may give the green tea a try form there then. Lol at hubby doing you a favour and BDing
> 
> Round  Hope the wedding went well, and you got in a bit of pre-ov BDing. I had to laugh at the +10 comment, when I take clomid it is 100mg..no need to panic lol!
> 
> Prego  hiya, when I read your post laughing about our funny after BD positions, I was lying in bed with my hips on 2 pillows :haha:
> 
> Hoping  lmao at you hubby landing in the dirty clothes, my DH once knocked me clean off the bed and I hit my head on the radiator :rofl:
> 
> Allie  crickey hun, I do hope youre feeling better now
> 
> Sugar  I too have an awkward to scan uterus!:blush:
> 
> Virginia  Hiya
> 
> Jen and Meggie  lol @ metformin poo-peeing I hear ya girls.it starts as a rumble.then you gotta run to the loo.:loo:
> 
> Megg  soooo glad you dont have cancer. Do you have a smear every year then?
> 
> Yogi  yey for a good scan x

I'm SUPPOSED to... There might have been a 2 year gap between the one I had done in Feb 09 and the one I had done in Jan 11. And, there might have been a... uhm... 6? year gap between Feb 09 and the very first one I had done (when I was 22)! :dohh: I'm going to keep up with them now though! I promise! :flower:



Allie84 said:


> Good idea Hoping, I'll get out the bubble wrap for sure. ;) Do you have any trips planned for this summer (other than visiting parents)?
> 
> CJ and Megg, fantastic news from both of you, yay!
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you all have a great weekend. We have a lot of Discoers doing some timely BDing this weekend, have fun! :sex: Any other big plans?
> 
> AFM Alex is telling his family about the baby this weekend, eek! We're still waitng until next week, 13 weeks, to tell my family as there's a family get together for my cousin's high school graduation that we will probably tell at. Or do you think that's bad form, I don't want to steal my cousin's thunder? We just thought it would be fun to tell in person, but I don't want to be _that_ person.

I think its acceptable to tell them at your cousin's graduation celebration. I might not blurt it out the second you walk through the door... Let the celebration get under way a bit first. Then, say you have an announcement and let it fly! :) I love that you're getting to tell!



vickyd said:


> Allie it depends on how close you all are. I would announce at a family renunion cause we like to celebrate good news from anybody in our family!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend, things are a bit weary in Athens at the moment due to alot of racial tension between greeks and illegals...A man was murdered in the center of Athens (right outside my docs office eek..) by a gang of bangladeshi illegals trying to steal his video camera. The saddest part is that the man was getting his car to drive his wife to the hospital to give birth to their second child. There has been alot of backlash with people attacking immegrants and one guy from pakistan is dead. Its a very sad state of affairs for the country...

That sounds dreadful, Vicky! :( How sad! How about you and Hero come bunk with us for a while... I don't like you being in so much violence!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Megg...I feel very sad for what my city has become....I used to feel safe to go anywhere whatever time of the day in the center, now not so much...Alex is using this now to persuade me to move to the burbs. I guess hes right but i sooo loved living downtown! I really cant imagine living anywhere else!


----------



## Dazed

Vicky, I'm sorry your feeling so insecure about your city. I actually go through that lot here. Its not fun. Its a shame that a few morons cause your life to be turned upside.


----------



## SMFirst

Vicky - sorry you are feeling sketchy about your home area! But my DH and I live in the suburbs (always have) rather than close to any major centre, and we love it - it's so quiet, friendly neighbors, we still have all amenities like coffee shops, movie theatres, malls and groceries of course.. I actually don't like going into the city much..


----------



## VGibs

Vicky - That is so friggin scary! I used to summer in Dublin when I was young and it was during the heroin wars and the IRA issues and man it could get scary but my uncle who I lived with was a police officer so I always felt safe. 

Allie - Ya I would wait until the party is rockin and go from there! Make sure no one puts it on your facebook or something so you can tell the other family seperately


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Vicky* - that's really scary - in some of the bigger cities here there is a lot of tension as well because there are many illegal Tunisian and Libyan immigrants crossing the border (They go through Italy and come to the French border). We live in a small town so we haven't been affected yet but we are looking for a new apartment to rent right now and we definitely want to stay in a small town - I've lived in tons of big cities and I'm loving the small town life with coffee shops, farmers markets, no big crowds. Maybe try town before suburbs?

*Allie* - let us know how the big announcement day goes. I agree with *Megg* that you should wait a bit and let your cousin get celebrated first and then after the main festivities you can liven up the party again with your good news. 

*Round2* - I used to love cities but now I'm loving small town life - I love nature and the sea so I think we'll be sticking it out in small towns from now on. Glad you love the simple life too :)


----------



## jenny25

hey girlies how are we:D well all pumped new cycle means more bedroom fun lol well paul is in wigan just now as he works for westham as a cheif steward at the weekends and he is working on the coach's so he is away all day i get some peace he has his sperm sample tomorrow but i cant go with him as mother in law was in hospital yesterday as they thought something is wrong with her kidneys and liver she is diabetic so she takes everything 10x worse so we have no idea something came up in the bloods blood and protien in urine and she does have a couple of cracked ribs after her fall last week so im going to take care of her as she has been feeling faint and i dont want her to be left alone aarron is quiet excited as his dad gets to take him to school as you know paul works long days so this is a rare treat for aarron and he cant wait on another note i have heard back that the woman is going to crown court next month so looks like we will have to go too as witnesses and her husband called yesterday again to beg for paul to change his statement so in the end up we have called the police as he is making me feel intimadated and harrasing a witness she is out on bail but not allowed to return to her address as the woman she hurt who is pregnant stays across the road i just cant believe he wants paul too do this if paul was too change his statement he would get charged with perverting the course of justice or something and could face 3 years in jail for it so no way paul is 100 % sure of what he seen urgh anyway i want to send hugs too

sugar ,nato allie,hoping,cj,dazed,sparkles,yogi,megg,prego,vicky,hearty and anyone else i will be back later but im going for a nap and then too do the ironing :D:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::flower::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Still sounds like a bit of a mess with that woman and the cops, Jen! Ugh!! :hugs:

I'm just popping by with a quick hello! Not getting anything accomplished, but pretending quite well!


----------



## CJSG1977

Great that you get to stop the progesterone Hoping! xx Hope you do feel better for it. I'm happy you got to hear the heartbeat...shame there was no pic scan... but soon girly! x

Sorry I am going to have to catch up bit by bit as we are in our new pub and our boss is on her way soon... first check since we got here Friday. I hope she is happy. We had a stonking good night with a band called Skinflint...they were FAB!

Jenn I hope that you are feeling better sweety! x


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls. Allie sounds like a good plan to tell your family next week, I agree with the other girls. Yay on being over 12 weeks! :happydance:

CJ Hope the new pub is going well! :thumbup:

Megg great news that you don't have cancer. Must have been very worrying poppet.

Vicky, sorry to hear it's all kicking off where you live. It sounds scary.

Yogi, I'm so pleased to hear that everything is ok. Will check in your journal for photies! :thumbup:

Jen, the met sounds crap literally! Think you're doing the right thing causing the police. They can't go around pestering you like that.

Hi to all my other girlies.

AFM I've got to go for another scan tomorrow, so feeling a bit nervous. The clinic that I got the clomid from want to scan me for their own stats and have said they'll do it free which is good. I also need to get some more progesterone from them anyway. Have foolishly started to worry that they might not have as good equipment as EPU and won't find the heartbeat. I'm seriously not happy unless I'm worrying about something at the moment. Also worrying that baby only measured 1 mm. at last scan. Surely it should be bigger than that!


----------



## bbhopes

I have a Dr appointment tuesday we'll see from there where we're headed for testing etc. The race is on.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar when i was nearing the end and getting scanned one day at my docs clinic and the next at the maternity hospital there were always differences in the weight ect. My doc would not take the maternity clinics measurements to heart as he knew their equipment was not as sensitive as his. Good luck tomorrrow!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone! I can't believe I'm getting so close to telling, really nervous. We told Alex's mum today and she was really happy. I'll definitely wait until the festivities are under my way...my graduating cousin is pretty much a genius so we must celebrate that! 

Sugar, look at you getting another scan tomorrow, I'm jealous! But happy for you...don't worry about the measurements, and if you are nervous about their equipment ask if they think it's a bit less sensitive, I'm sure they'll tell you. The scan I had last week was on a really old portable ultrasound machine so I know where you're coming from. Yay for being over 6 weeks already. :hugs:

Vicky, what a shame about Athens, also about the racism. :( So I take it you live in central Athens right now? Are you serious about moving? I suppose now you have to think about things like schools, etc. 

Jenny, thanks for the :kiss:, back at you! Sorry about your MIL....good luck to OH for tomorrow. 

Megg, what productive things are you supposed to be getting done? Don't be hard on yourself, it's the weekend. :)

Oh, and Alex and I have decided to move house! So exciting. I would like a better more family-ish neighborhood for a baby and also have a washer/dryer (which we have no room or hookups for now). We've been house hunting much of the weekend and it's been a great distraction from worrying and Googling. The key is to have something else to obsess over....


----------



## Dazed

Good luck tomorrow Sugar!

Look at you Allie. Go baby go! Good luck on the house hunt. You renting or buying?

Nothing to report here. Haven't bd'ed since Tuesday, which doesn't shock me. Had a pretty good weekend here, hope everyone else did as well. XOXO


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys! Allie i hate moving...Ive moved so many times, painted so many flats i seriously dont wanna do it again for at least 5 years!

ok so i wanna rant about the moms that post in the baby club here. Man i dont know whats wrong with people! Who cares if you breast feed, co-sleep, baby wear (WTF???)!!! They are so full of themselves they never miss an opportunity to bash some poor woman who dares go against what they consider good parenting! No offence to Americans but ive noticed that judgement comes really easy to North Americans!


----------



## Sparkly

Jen  Wigan is not far from mepoor Paul having to be there lol! I hope your MIL to be gets better soon

CJ  Hope the new pub is going well

Sugar  cant wait for the scan update

BB  Good luck with the doc appointment and the testing

Allie  oh a house move exciting!

Vic  OMG there is nothing worse than competitive mothers..and a lot are unfortunatelyavoid them at all costs!

AFM  as you can see from my sig I am 3dpo :happydance: and have now entered the 2 weeks I hate the most (sigh). The freakishly weird progesterone dreams have already started, seriously I cant even have a nap without having one!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, and the eggie chasers have done their job lol!


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky, reckon it's a day for being irritated with people on forums. I'm getting pissed off with some of the crap people come out with on the first tri section. Things like ooh I've just given birth and am up the duff again and don't feel very pleased. I also see no reason why people should go there to announce they've just had a mc, it really hacks me off. There's clearly a mc section, yet people seem to insist on announcing it there just to worry everyone else in the first tri. Anyway, rant over. I know I should just keep off it, but I'm strangely drawn to it. :haha:

Sparkly and Dazed, hope you both caught the eggie this month! :happydance:

Allie, fab news about moving house! :thumbup:

AFM I've had a sleepless night worrying about today's scan. My boobs don't feel very sore anymore and I don't really feel sick. Hope to god they can find a heartbeart. My Mum's going with me as Mal can't get off work.


----------



## Sparkly

Sugar - sorry if you've already said, what time is your scan?....


----------



## sugarlove

It's at 2pm Sparkly, but it's in Darlington so we're going to get a train and a taxi there. Not very good with directions, so skipping the driving.


----------



## sugarlove

PS Did you enjoy Mystic Pizza the other night? I love that film and it always makes me hungry! :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

I'll be thinking of you at 2pm then...update us as soon as you can :flower:

Yeah Mystic pizza was good...I'm doing quite well with my 80's movies catch-up....I never saw any of these when they were new, as I lived in Germany at the time without an English cinema, and in term-times I went to boarding school in a little village in the lakes, without a cinema.....I missed a lot of good movies!!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Sparkly.

I adore 80's movies! I've got a massive dvd pack from Tescos with those sort of films. Good for chilling out!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone 

Sugar good luck with your scan :hugs:

I love mystic pizza. Sparkly good luck in the tww hope it goes really quickly and brings good news will keep everything crossed for you.

Allie how exicting looking for a new place good luck with the house hunt.

CJ good luck with the new pub.

Jen sorry to hear about your mil hope she makes a speedy recovery.

Vicky you poor thing that sounds so scary. We live on the outskirts of a town but near a city which I like best of both worlds.

Good luck to all those bding and testing.

Afm: well Ive not been feeling very well went to dr's on friday and have been put on a antibiotics for a possible infection so have had a fairly crappy weekend. Then this morning got a call from teaching agency to tell me the school I taught at all last week has a child with slap cheek who I had been in contact with so had to contact my dr and been up to the health centre to have a blood test done to see if I have immunity so been a tough morning all ready steve came home from work to take me up there as I was freaking out there is a slight risk to the baby if I do have it and I pass it on but really hoping I had it as a child and have immunity or that isn just a coisdencd that Ive not been well. Just when I feel like I can relax a little something turns up to worry me. Dr has reassured me a little so dont feel so scared and can feel baby move which is reassuring got my 25 week appointment with my midwife thursdsy so that will be good. Just hoping the bloods dont take to long they couldnt tell me when they would be back.


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly good luck hun!!!! I hope this month is the ONE!

Sugar let us know as soon as you can how the scan went! Oh i remeber the crap on the 1st trimester forum, i too was drawn to it but towards the end i stayed clear. Wait till you get to the third trimester and the fights on breast feeing begin lol!

Luce like you dont have enough to worry about you got the childhood diseases too....The good thing is that your doc doesnt seem too worried. I was a paranoid freak wiuth kids when i was pregnant, i totally stayed away from any under the age of 15!!!


----------



## Round2

Sugar, anxiously awaiting to hear about your scan. It's must be almost 2pm there. Can't wait to hear.

Vicky, ya new moms drove me crazy too. They always think they know best. Playgroups use to stress me out so much that I stopped going to them. Can't believe all the crazy stuff going on in Athens. The suberbs suck, it's true. But they're so great for kids. I come home everyday and there's always a million kids running around our neighbourhood. It's annoying, but my daughter loves it.

Sparkly, I'll be in the TWW with you soon. This is going to be our month!!

Allie, can't believe you are 12 weeks. That's gone by so fast (probably not for you). Looking at houses is so much fun....we just finished building a new house and I'm already looking. I love house shopping. Good luck, hope you find something soon (and post lots of pics!!).

Lucy, yikes what a scare. My daughter had that disease when my SIL was pregnant. Her doctor wasn't overly concerned either, I think it was just a precaution. It's hard not to worry though.

Oh I love 80's movies. Some Kind of Wonderful is my favourite oh and Can't Buy Me Love.

AFM, back from our wedding weekend. It was fun, but I'm so tired. My temps are coming back down, so I don't think I've OV'd yet. Got my u/s tomorrow to see how many eggs I've go growing in there. I'm hoping for 2 big fat juicy ones!! Oh and the clomid bitchiness/hot flashes have kicked in! So far I've managed to keep it under control, but I seriously feel like killing someone today (while naked)!


----------



## Allie84

If you're temps are dropping I bet you're about to ov soon, Round. Glad you had a fun weekend. The 12 weeks have kind of went fast and kind of went really snow if that makes sense. It's funny to think I'll be a 1/3 done when I tell people. It will probably go by fast for them! 

Sparkly, it sounds like you had an adventerous 80's without the cinema, but glad you get to catch up. Not watched Mystic Pizza, but my fave 80's films are Ferris Bueller and Weird Science. Oh, and Say Anything. You MUST watch Say Anything, it's one of my favorite films ever!! 

Lucy, you poor thing, :hugs: I don't know what slap cheek is but you are on antibiotics and as your Dr. isn't worried I wouldn't be. I know what it's like to feel worried about infection as I have been as well ever since I had a fever at the doc's last week. My fear is listeria, I keep feeling guilty about this sandwhich I ate a diner in which they heated the meat but probably not to steaming....

It's good you have an appointment this week as well which will help with your concerns. :hugs:

Sugar, can't wait to hear, good luck!!


----------



## vickyd

Round2 said:


> Sugar, anxiously awaiting to hear about your scan. It's must be almost 2pm there. Can't wait to hear.
> 
> Vicky, ya new moms drove me crazy too. They always think they know best. Playgroups use to stress me out so much that I stopped going to them. Can't believe all the crazy stuff going on in Athens. The suberbs suck, it's true. But they're so great for kids. I come home everyday and there's always a million kids running around our neighbourhood. It's annoying, but my daughter loves it.
> 
> Sparkly, I'll be in the TWW with you soon. This is going to be our month!!
> 
> Allie, can't believe you are 12 weeks. That's gone by so fast (probably not for you). Looking at houses is so much fun....we just finished building a new house and I'm already looking. I love house shopping. Good luck, hope you find something soon (and post lots of pics!!).
> 
> Lucy, yikes what a scare. My daughter had that disease when my SIL was pregnant. Her doctor wasn't overly concerned either, I think it was just a precaution. It's hard not to worry though.
> 
> Oh I love 80's movies. Some Kind of Wonderful is my favourite oh and Can't Buy Me Love.
> 
> AFM, back from our wedding weekend. It was fun, but I'm so tired. My temps are coming back down, so I don't think I've OV'd yet. Got my u/s tomorrow to see how many eggs I've go growing in there. I'm hoping for 2 big fat juicy ones!! Oh and the clomid bitchiness/hot flashes have kicked in! So far I've managed to keep it under control, but I seriously feel like killing someone today (while naked)!

The Naked Assasin...Could be a great film no?

Allie i had the listeria fear for about 2 minutes, im pretty sure all the cold cuts we eat are so processed that they are no longer meat!!!


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys just popping on through my phone paul done his test his results are as follows

concentration >21 million
Motility > 45% progressing 55% total 
morphology > 14% 

What do you reckon? We now have the hcg 2nd june and the consultant on 15th june so we start treatment next cycle omg but wont know what until 15th june xxx


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys just popping on through my phone paul done his test his results are as follows

concentration >21 million
Motility > 45% progressing 55% total 
morphology > 14% 

What do you reckon? We now have the hcg 2nd june and the consultant on 15th june so we start treatment next cycle omg but wont know what until 15th june xxx


----------



## Allie84

Hey Jenny, I don't know how to read SA results at all :shrug: but to me 21 million swimmers sounds like a lot!!!

Thanks Vicky, I think you're right....I mean there are pregnant people all over the world eating all kinds of crap right now probably a lot worse than deli meat but when you Google it, it makes it sound like all sandwiches will give you food poisoning. 

Btw I agree with you that American people can be pushy and judgemental (not to mention any number of other things), I really want to live in the UK again as I just feel the mentality here about stuff doesn't suit me, sigh. My biggest beef with America is that we live to work and not work to live and I think quality of life suffers big time. Alex got a promotion and he now works 60 hours a week or more, salaried so no overtime, and gets _one week _of freaking vacation! :growlmad: Oh, I could go on all day....

Sugar, I meant to say yes, the first tri forums can be really freaking scary but I'm also drawn to them! I seem to get comforting responses when I start threads and that helps me, but it's hard to see all of the miscarriage threads popping up every day. And everyone has a really tragic story that just shakes me. I was warned early on to stay away from there and seems a lot of people do! Maybe stay away if you're feeling vulnerable and just come on here. :)


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> The Naked Assasin...Could be a great film no?

:rofl: Excellent idea!

Allie, I LOVE Say Anything. Forgot about that one! Ahhh John Cusack, I don't know why, but something about him is so attractive.


----------



## SMFirst

Jenny - 14% morphology is an excellent number :)


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- Most of my trips over the summer will be to visit my family in NM I am hoping to do a lot of camping though! My birthday is next month and I had planned to go to Water World but I think we will hold off on that until next summer when I can actually enjoy all the rides. It so exciting that you will finally get to tell your family about the baby:D I think it will be just fine to tell them at the graduation so long as you follow the other girls advice and wait until later on in the festivities. I hope you find a great place for your growing family. I love house hunting but I hate the actual moving part. At least you will have something to occupied you for a while:thumbup:

Jen- I cant believe the husband is still trying to get you guys to change your statement! Im glad you are refusing to do so because it could bite you in the end. Im not so sure about the SA results but they sound good when we got Tims back they just told us everything looked great so I didnt bother to get the full details. I hope you MIL gets better soon!

CJ- its great to hear you had a good night at your new pub!

Sugar- Im looking forward to hearing about your scan today! Im sure baby is doing fine:D

Bbhope- good luck at your Dr. appt on Tuesday

Sparkly- yay for making it into the 2ww. I love 80s movies some of my favorites include Dirty Dancing, The Breakfast Club and Sixteen Candles.

Lucy- Im so sorry you are feeling ill I hope its not the slap cheek disease but it doesnt seem like your doctor is too concerned. I hope you feel better!

Round- lower temps does sound like O is near:D I hope the scan goes wells tomorrow Im excited to see how many follicles you end up with!

AFM- my computer has been acting up lately so wasnt able to get on all weekend. Weve had it for 5 years and it seems like it is slowly dying on us Hubby is looking into getting a new Mac:D My weekend was pretty relaxing I went shopping on Saturday with a friend and got a few new shirts so Im not looking so frumpy. Sunday DH and I laid in bed all day watching Dexter and catching up on some movies. 

One of our good friends works at our local hospital and will be giving us a scan around 16 weeks for free:D I told him how bummed I was about waiting until 20 weeks so he excitedly offered to take a look for us!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks i need to get on the laptop and look up the stuff and catch up with stuff xx


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls back from the scan. What a hideous experience, the Consultant was awful.

He came in in a totally vile mood and the first thing he said to me, was that I had to pay for it. I explained that when I rang last week, I was told that it was free as I'd had clomid treatment with them and they wanted it done for their stats, he said it was incorrect. He was so aggressive to me. I told him that I wasn't going to pay 200 quid when I was promised it free, so he reluctantly scanned me. 

He took ages finding anything, and I was starting to freak out, when he finally found what he thought was the heartbeat. He checked my pulse first, to see if it was that, but it was baby. He turned the sound up, and you could hear it beating nicely. I asked for a pic and he said they had one for their records, but not for me and as a parting remark, he advised that I get another one in 2 weeks. When I asked why, he said it was because he would have expected to find the heartbeat quicker at this stage. 

I left the clinic so upset. Do you think this means anything that he couldn't find it quickly? My Mum was with me and reckons he was pissed off and was trying to get me to come back and pay for another one. He was an absolute tosser. Never going back. I've got enough progesterone for the rest of the 12 weeks now anyway off them. The baby is measuring 5mm now, it was 1mm last Thursday and the scan machine dated me at 6 weeks and 5. Does this all sound ok do you think?

Need to read back and catch up.


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry about the awful experience - seriously, we say again and again "Why do some people work in these jobs when they have such awful personalities?" - I think it sounds like that guy was just a dick - why would he even say something like that to worry you - ARGH!!

I'm sure everything is fine. I would think at just over 6 weeks it would be tough to find a heartbeat, not easy...


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- the consultant sounds like a jerk and I agree with what your mom said. It doesn't seem like he took the time or care that you needed so I wouldn't be bothered by his insensitive comment. Baby sounds like he/she is measuring correctly so that is good:D


----------



## Round2

Sugar, I don't think it's a problem because it took him awhile to find the heartbeat. To me that's just a problem with the u/s machine. If the heartbeat was slow or the growth was behind, then that would be cause for concern. I think the doctor was just being an ass.

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience, but I think it really is positive. You have a heartbeat and growing baby.


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks girls. Do you think the growth is ok though? It seems to small, although it has grown from 1mm to 5 since last Thursday.


----------



## Dazed

That is just awful Sugar! I would be tempted to tell the clinic that gave you the clomid. That just stinks. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

I agree with rounders! The fact that youre measuring correct for your dates is the most important thing!

Jen did you get an opinion with the results or do you have to see a specialist?


----------



## sugarlove

They did give me the clomid Dazed. That's why I was told by one of the Nurses to come in for a free scan with them, for their stats. From what I can fathom out, she probably made a mistake with that and that's why he was seriously pissed off.


----------



## Round2

sugarlove said:


> Thanks girls. Do you think the growth is ok though? It seems to small, although it has grown from 1mm to 5 since last Thursday.

You said 5mm put you at 6w5d? That's sounds perfect for where you are at. Honestly, I think everything is looking really good. When is your next scan?


----------



## yogi77

Sugar sorry that you had such an awful scan experience, some people are so insensitive. You are measuring perfectly though so all sounds good, I wouldn't worry. I'm not sure that finding the heartbeat happens "quickly" at any scan or he's probably just incompetent.

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

sugar what an awful guy id seriously complain about him he was very unprofesional with you sending you hugs sweet

we are seeing the consultant on the 15th june to go over all our tests results and the course of treatment so i dont know darling if its good or not xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

what a wanker. I have read loads of stories of taking ages to find the hb, and most posters say that its the sonographers fault if it takes too long. Its the measurements that matter, not how long the idiot takes to find the hb, its a 3D environment they are searching for a flash thats about 0.5mm - bloody hell man. 

If the machine dated you at 6+5 then thats perfect. I have just checked back and I given 6+6 at 8.7mm - the measurements are + or - a certain amount, plus the baby grows mm in a day - between my 12 week scan and cvs, mine had grown 12.6mm which was a matter of 3 days or so. Whats important is the dates, and its given you a day ahead which is ideal. 

I completely agree with S&M, why oh why go into this area if you cant even conduct a conversation without being a he-bitch? I had one scan where my dr was in a bad mood and it completely ruined the whole experience - it was the day we videoed the scan. The same dr had been great during 3 other scans

i would write and complain about him. how bloody dare he scare you like that without proper explanation


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar he sounds like a total knob and was definitely out of order. I think it all sounds good your measureing correct for your dates, the babys grown since your last scan all sounds positive to me. Try to ignore him was obviously in a bad mood and took out on you.

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> the babys grown since your last scan all sounds positive to me.

yes, thats a massive factor in how well pip is doing, and 4mm in a matter of days is some hardcore growing.


----------



## SMFirst

holy crap Nato did you time warp? How is it possible you are already at 16 weeks! hooray!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i know!!!! 

nearly 17 as well. i am doing the baby timewarp


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks girls, you've really helped reassure me. I also checked in my pergo book and it says that by the end of week 6, measurements should be about 6mm. My LO had a massive growth spurt since last week. Go baby! I reckon you're right that he was just a cockhead and it' sprobably his fault he didn't find it quickly in the first place. I'm so done with that clinic!

Jen, I've just checked in my Zita West fertility book and the SA is good. All above normal parameters. Morph should be over 4%, so that's really good. :thumbup:

Lucy sorry to hear about you feeling crap and the stress you've had. I've never heard of slapcheek, but I'll google it. Big :hugs:

Roundesr, loving the rage you're feeling. Tell your hubby to hide :haha:. Seriously, at least you know it's working. Be prepared for some tears too! Here's hoping for some cracking big follies!

One of my fave 80's films ever is also Ferris Beullers. I still find it hilarious even now. I also love can't buy me love, I've seen it about 100 times.

Allie, I narrowly missed out on some bad food poisoning the other night. Mal went out and bought 2 chicken kebabs but we weren't quite ready for them, so he stuck them in the oven still in the polysterine packaging. I thought rationally and pulled it out and ate it, but he left his in for half an hour and then ate it. 2 hours later, he was being violently sick and was bedridden. What a berk! I was filled with horror all night that I was going to end up with it too :haha:


----------



## jenny25

nato do you know the guide lines for SA ? xxx


----------



## jenny25

thank you ashley it means alot too me im sitting worrying cause i wrote down on a bit of paper to paul i need this concentration motility morphology and beside motility he put 45% progressing 55% in total but i have no idea what that means xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Ok Jen just looked in my book, it says for motility - 40% should be moving in some fashion, and 32% moving forward.

Concentration should be equal or more than 15 million, although 60 million is about average.


----------



## sugarlove

Sounds like Paul's is spot on, a totally normal sample. If he wants to improve it though, get him on the Wellman conception vitamins and to cut down on booze. Mal did both and it made a massive difference to his low morphology count.


----------



## SMFirst

sugarlove said:


> One of my fave 80's films ever is also Ferris Beullers. I still find it hilarious even now. I also love can't buy me love, I've seen it about 100 times.

I love those two movies too! 

And mentioning time warping, I also love the Rocky Horror Picture Show ;)


----------



## jenny25

paul doesnt really drink hun hardly ever i went into boots yesterday and they didnt have the wellman conception one so i may have too order it online or something is zinc good for improving things ? xx


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> nato do you know the guide lines for SA ? xxx

i was just looking up your post Jen, and im trying to find a website that calculates it for you, that i had used before. I think you need to know the total volume of sample

is the 21 mill functional count? 14% morph is defo normal, i think the motility is about normal - there doesnt seem to be anything to worry about but you need to know functional count to be sure...ie large samples with low motility (for eg) still create a good overall functional count. Small samples with high motility might still be too low as theres not enough volume

if your 21 mill is functional count, youre in business.


----------



## NatoPMT

i agree with sugar on lifestyle / vitamins making a big difference to swimmers - smoking aint good for them if he does that

how are you doing on the no smoking jen? i am ok these days. once you get past the first few weeks, its not so bad.


----------



## SMFirst

Zinc is one of the most important minerals for men to take.. My DH won't take any vitamins for some reason :(


----------



## NatoPMT

this is the calculator i used before Jen:

https://www.babymed.com/tools/sperm-calculator

S&M, sneak nuts and seeds into his food. 

Isnt it funny how food thats good for you mirrors what it is good for. Nuts are good for nuts. Obviously. Kidney beans are good for kidneys. Walnuts are good for brains, and look like brains. I think there's something afoot.


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha Nato. Speaking of nuts, you're defo one :haha:

Jen, try and get them from a bigger Boots, I had to go to a few. Think Holland and Barret might do them too. 

SM Mal wouldn't cooperate with the vitamins either, until he produced a crap tug sample.

Jesus, I'm ageing rapidly with this pregnancy malarkey. I've never known the days to drag by so slowly. I've throwing a party if I make it to12 weeks!


----------



## jenny25

thank you all so much for your help hun im gonna call the guy tomorrow to get the full results so what should i ask for list wise 
when we see the consultant even tho it is nhs can we request a copy of all the test/results from the consultant when we see him on the 15th 
i have some zinc upstairs i think i will try and encourage paul to take it i also have coq10 which im gonna take but i have my hcg on the 2nd which i will be 2dpo by then should i risk having sex? will it do damage? xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

haha i thought that Sugar, i thought once i got to 12 weeks i would have done it and we could all go home. 

But apparently, you have a further 28 weeks and major scans to get through. 

Who knew?


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> I have a Dr appointment tuesday we'll see from there where we're headed for testing etc. The race is on.

Hoping you get a plan of action, honey! Thinking of you!



Allie84 said:


> Thanks everyone! I can't believe I'm getting so close to telling, really nervous. We told Alex's mum today and she was really happy. I'll definitely wait until the festivities are under my way...my graduating cousin is pretty much a genius so we must celebrate that!
> 
> Sugar, look at you getting another scan tomorrow, I'm jealous! But happy for you...don't worry about the measurements, and if you are nervous about their equipment ask if they think it's a bit less sensitive, I'm sure they'll tell you. The scan I had last week was on a really old portable ultrasound machine so I know where you're coming from. Yay for being over 6 weeks already. :hugs:
> 
> Vicky, what a shame about Athens, also about the racism. :( So I take it you live in central Athens right now? Are you serious about moving? I suppose now you have to think about things like schools, etc.
> 
> Jenny, thanks for the :kiss:, back at you! Sorry about your MIL....good luck to OH for tomorrow.
> 
> Megg, what productive things are you supposed to be getting done? Don't be hard on yourself, it's the weekend. :)
> 
> Oh, and Alex and I have decided to move house! So exciting. I would like a better more family-ish neighborhood for a baby and also have a washer/dryer (which we have no room or hookups for now). We've been house hunting much of the weekend and it's been a great distraction from worrying and Googling. The key is to have something else to obsess over....

Oh... I have lots I should have done! My kitchen has been mid-remodel for about 18 mo! LOL I've turned my dining room into a functioning kitchen space temporarily. But, there's plenty to do! :)

The move sounds great!



Sparkly said:


> Jen  Wigan is not far from mepoor Paul having to be there lol! I hope your MIL to be gets better soon
> 
> CJ  Hope the new pub is going well
> 
> Sugar  cant wait for the scan update
> 
> BB  Good luck with the doc appointment and the testing
> 
> Allie  oh a house move exciting!
> 
> Vic  OMG there is nothing worse than competitive mothers..and a lot are unfortunatelyavoid them at all costs!
> 
> AFM  as you can see from my sig I am 3dpo :happydance: and have now entered the 2 weeks I hate the most (sigh). The freakishly weird progesterone dreams have already started, seriously I cant even have a nap without having one!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend, and the eggie chasers have done their job lol!

Ugh @ the dreams!! Hope this is your last 2ww and is followed by a 36ww!



Round2 said:


> Sugar, anxiously awaiting to hear about your scan. It's must be almost 2pm there. Can't wait to hear.
> 
> Vicky, ya new moms drove me crazy too. They always think they know best. Playgroups use to stress me out so much that I stopped going to them. Can't believe all the crazy stuff going on in Athens. The suberbs suck, it's true. But they're so great for kids. I come home everyday and there's always a million kids running around our neighbourhood. It's annoying, but my daughter loves it.
> 
> Sparkly, I'll be in the TWW with you soon. This is going to be our month!!
> 
> Allie, can't believe you are 12 weeks. That's gone by so fast (probably not for you). Looking at houses is so much fun....we just finished building a new house and I'm already looking. I love house shopping. Good luck, hope you find something soon (and post lots of pics!!).
> 
> Lucy, yikes what a scare. My daughter had that disease when my SIL was pregnant. Her doctor wasn't overly concerned either, I think it was just a precaution. It's hard not to worry though.
> 
> Oh I love 80's movies. Some Kind of Wonderful is my favourite oh and Can't Buy Me Love.
> 
> AFM, back from our wedding weekend. It was fun, but I'm so tired. My temps are coming back down, so I don't think I've OV'd yet. Got my u/s tomorrow to see how many eggs I've go growing in there. I'm hoping for 2 big fat juicy ones!! Oh and the clomid bitchiness/hot flashes have kicked in! So far I've managed to keep it under control, but I seriously feel like killing someone today (while naked)!

Good luck on the u/s tomorrow!



jenny25 said:


> Hey guys just popping on through my phone paul done his test his results are as follows
> 
> concentration >21 million
> Motility > 45% progressing 55% total
> morphology > 14%
> 
> What do you reckon? We now have the hcg 2nd june and the consultant on 15th june so we start treatment next cycle omg but wont know what until 15th june xxx

I wish Kevin's looked like Paul's! That's pretty good!!! Very normal!



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls back from the scan. What a hideous experience, the Consultant was awful.
> 
> He came in in a totally vile mood and the first thing he said to me, was that I had to pay for it. I explained that when I rang last week, I was told that it was free as I'd had clomid treatment with them and they wanted it done for their stats, he said it was incorrect. He was so aggressive to me. I told him that I wasn't going to pay 200 quid when I was promised it free, so he reluctantly scanned me.
> 
> He took ages finding anything, and I was starting to freak out, when he finally found what he thought was the heartbeat. He checked my pulse first, to see if it was that, but it was baby. He turned the sound up, and you could hear it beating nicely. I asked for a pic and he said they had one for their records, but not for me and as a parting remark, he advised that I get another one in 2 weeks. When I asked why, he said it was because he would have expected to find the heartbeat quicker at this stage.
> 
> I left the clinic so upset. Do you think this means anything that he couldn't find it quickly? My Mum was with me and reckons he was pissed off and was trying to get me to come back and pay for another one. He was an absolute tosser. Never going back. I've got enough progesterone for the rest of the 12 weeks now anyway off them. The baby is measuring 5mm now, it was 1mm last Thursday and the scan machine dated me at 6 weeks and 5. Does this all sound ok do you think?
> 
> Need to read back and catch up.

Some people don't even see a heartbeat at 6-ish weeks. What a wanker! Everything is probably perfectly fine. I don't see anything you said that would suggest otherwise. Unless you consider an awful sonographer a "problem."


Look at me keeping up! LOL

AFM... Blood results were all perfect. There's technically nothing wrong with me. I have to suck it up and accept that my loss was probably just shit genetic luck. I hate not having an answer, but I guess this is best!


----------



## NatoPMT

sugarlove said:


> until he produced a crap tug sample.

:rofl: 

i would have something to come back with now if i were maliciously inclined. 

Jen, ask if thats the functional count at 21mill, thats the most important reading (which they didnt work out on mine, i do to do it on that calculator)

i needed:

sample size in ml
total sperm count
motility
morphology

then you can work out the total count. The WHO min count is 8 mill (i think from memory) 

do you mean your hysteroscopy (not hcg)? i dunno if sex affects that im afraid.


----------



## jenny25

yep darling thats what i mean sorry im on stong painkillers just now for af hun so ive been abit dopy do you think they will give me the results or will it need to be paul? 


megg hey darling i have missssssedddd youuuuuu xxxx


----------



## NatoPMT

ah sorry megg, bloody genetic shit luck is NOT what is needed. At least it means that the next will be good luck, we cant always have bad luck, otherwise it would be called normal luck. Stay strong. 

taking of sparklys dreams, i had a dream last night that i ended up waking up from, screaming out loud, thats never happened before. 

I dreamt that i was looking after my niece and went into a loo cubicle leaving her with my friend - when i came out, there was no one there, and my friend had gone into another cubicle, and i thought my niece had gone in with her. 

My friend came out of her cubicle alone, and i realised my niece was missing. By the end of the dream, it was nighttime and we hadnt found her and the police said she'd been snatched. When i woke up, i actually had to ask myself if everything was ok......the RELIEF. 

i also dreamt I drowned a zombie in porridge but i will keep the details of that one to myself

ps that is the end of about a decade of dreaming about zombies, and i suddenly realised today what they are all about. I need a new therapist - its not pretty.


----------



## LucyJ

I got steve to eat sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds for zinc and something else which I cant remember and he took normal mulit vits. Also had him eating blueberries (which he hates) as someone told me that they were a good thing to have if you were trying cant remember why but hey figured it couldnt hurt.

Sugar its a great feeling to get to 12 weeks but then you find a whole load of other things to worry about or at least I do. I look at it that every week is a week closer to having my little one in my arms. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

you girls are my rock thank you so much xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> ah sorry megg, bloody genetic shit luck is NOT what is needed. At least it means that the next will be good luck, we cant always have bad luck, otherwise it would be called normal luck. Stay strong.
> 
> taking of sparklys dreams, i had a dream last night that i ended up waking up from, screaming out loud, thats never happened before.
> 
> I dreamt that i was looking after my niece and went into a loo cubicle leaving her with my friend - when i came out, there was no one there, and my friend had gone into another cubicle, and i thought my niece had gone in with her.
> 
> My friend came out of her cubicle alone, and i realised my niece was missing. By the end of the dream, it was nighttime and we hadnt found her and the police said she'd been snatched. When i woke up, i actually had to ask myself if everything was ok......the RELIEF.
> 
> i also dreamt I drowned a zombie in porridge but i will keep the details of that one to myself
> 
> ps that is the end of about a decade of dreaming about zombies, and i suddenly realised today what they are all about. I need a new therapist - its not pretty.

Nah... Its not what we want... but its better than "terrible, awful, horrible, un-curable thing that will keep killing my babies"... So, I guess I'll take it. I love the perspective you put on things. It would be "normal luck" if it happened all the time! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

*If the machine dated you at 6+5 then thats perfect. I have just checked back and I given 6+6 at 8.7mm - the measurements are + or - a certain amount, plus the baby grows mm in a day - between my 12 week scan and cvs, mine had grown 12.6mm which was a matter of 3 days or so. Whats important is the dates, and its given you a day ahead which is ideal. 

I I had one scan where my dr was in a bad mood and it completely ruined the whole experience - it was the day we videoed the scan. The same dr had been great during 3 other scans*

I was measured 3 mm at 6 wk 3 days (if I remember correctly) scan and they said that was perfect, sounds about right for what Nato said.

Also, I'm with you girls about the mood of the Dr. affecting the scan....at my dating scan last week, the lady took a long time to find the baby and she was frowning like crazy and questioning my uterus position if you remember. And she only held the scan on the baby for about one minute or less before going to still pictures to measure. And she _still_ didn't say much of anything, just that he had a good heartbeat and actually seemed annoyed that Alex wanted a photo print out and that we were excited to see the baby....for her, it was just in, measurements, and out,done. It was like she was mad we were finding joy out of what is meant to be for purely dating purposes. 

Anyways.....congrats!!!!!!!!!! Great measurements, great hb, your consultant was a 'tosser' for sure and I'd file a complaint but try to focus on the good outcome of the scan.


----------



## sugarlove

:hugs:Megg. Like Nato said, that goes to suggest that everything will go perfectly for your next ICSI cycle.

Nato, what strange crazy dreams. Must be a hormone thing, as I'm getting really whacko ones too and then wake up drenched in sweat. Nice!

Allie, balls to crappy consultants!

I'm feeling much more relaxed now after 2 episodes of Gavin and Stacey, Glee Fleetwood Mac episode and just started on Bridget Jones :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... Gavin and Stacey and Fleetwood Mac Glee are SO my thing! Yay! If only you lived closer! :)


----------



## sugarlove

That would be so much fun Megg. Then we could finish it off with cheesy 80's films.


----------



## Allie84

I take it your watching old Gavin and Stacey as it's ended for good right? I really wish it would come back. 

I really enjoyed the Fleetwood Mac Glee episode, enjoy! Only two more new Glees left, this season, I'm going to have to get a hobby or something this summer. 

Glad your blood results were good Megg. I think Lucy knows how you feel....I think all three of her losses were 'bad luck.' :( Stupid luck.


----------



## sugarlove

Yes Allie, I just watched the one where Nessa gives birth and blubbed at it. It's such a lovely feel good comedy .

Can't believe there's only 2 Glee's left. How many are you ahead by?


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I had pretty much the same out come... nothing was really wrong with me besides the MTHFR thing but my homocysteine levels were normal so that doesn't really have an impact. At first I was upset because I thought it would be nice to have something turn up because then we would know what we are dealing with and could start "fixing" it. but like you said it could be something horrible and not fixable. I am super hopeful for you!

Nato- I am constantly having weird dreams too... lately I've been having vivd dreams about cussing and telling off my FIL. I get so heated in my dreams with the yelling that I feel embarassed when I wake up:dohh: The think is FIL and I get along great... although he can be a little annoying at times. Last night I had a dream that I was swimming upstream with the crew from Disney's the Jungle Book! I was trying to teach the snake how to swim on his back and then we ended up getting attacked by black and white crabs... WEIRD. My dh gets a kick out of them.

Jenny- glad the girls could give you some reassurance on the SA results:thumbup:

I love Glee too! The prom episode last week was awesome:D


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats Sugar!!! :hugs: 

I haven't been on much lately as I was away for 3 weeks, and trying to adjust at being home again. Kash has colic as well, so my life is a little stressful. He is also a very needy baby, and I can never get anything done, except for while he is sleeping (which doesn't always seem to be all that often anymore). On the plus side, he has been sleeping through the night now for about 5 days (thank god!! getting unbroken sleep is great!). 

Hope everyone is doing well, and I am going to do my best to try and keep in the loop with everyone


----------



## Megg33k

Its sort of nice to know that there are other multiple loss girls who had no reason and have since been successful! To be honest, the doctor said my first 2 "medically didn't count" because the probably from severe progesterone deficiency and is not something I should ever had to deal with again (with the progesterone support I'll always have now). So, I'm sort of only at 1 that matters. Its nice to think of it that way.


----------



## yogi77

LucyJ said:


> Afm: well Ive not been feeling very well went to dr's on friday and have been put on a antibiotics for a possible infection so have had a fairly crappy weekend. Then this morning got a call from teaching agency to tell me the school I taught at all last week has a child with slap cheek who I had been in contact with so had to contact my dr and been up to the health centre to have a blood test done to see if I have immunity so been a tough morning all ready steve came home from work to take me up there as I was freaking out there is a slight risk to the baby if I do have it and I pass it on but really hoping I had it as a child and have immunity or that isn just a coisdencd that Ive not been well. Just when I feel like I can relax a little something turns up to worry me. Dr has reassured me a little so dont feel so scared and can feel baby move which is reassuring got my 25 week appointment with my midwife thursdsy so that will be good. Just hoping the bloods dont take to long they couldnt tell me when they would be back.

arrrrggghhh Lucy I hope you get your blood results soon. I just found out tonight that I might have to go get a blood test for this same thing as well. I thought of you right away. I was at a bachelorette party over the weekend and just found out this afternoon from my friend that I was hanging out with all weekend that her daughter has this "fifths disease" or "slapped cheek" as well. I wasn't directly exposed to her daughter though, so I'm trying not to worry. Easier said than done!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Morning chickas

Lucy  Sorry you havent been feeling too well, good luck with the blood test x

Round  YES..This IS our month.Ive decided, we just need to start ringing bunny bells now lol! I will have to google some kind of wonderful and cant buy me loveIve missed out on a lot! Ive requested you as a friend on FF

Allie  I havent heard of weird science!...gonna be busy on google today haha!

Hoping  more googling required lol! Yay for the free 16 week scan though

Sugar  I officially hate all FS they are wankers, FS = fucking shit!!! On the bright side your babe is galloping along nicely despite that tosser being an arse! I agree with your Mum, dont let him scare you coz he cant do his job properly! I love Gavin and Stacey.gotta love Neil.the baby! haha

Nato  Christ on a bike!!  how did you get to almost 17 weeks..sneakyyou did it right there under my nose!!!!!.....nosey me needs to know what the zombie dreams are all about!

Megg  thanks hun, I hope its my last 2ww too! yey for being all perfect too.we knew you were xx

Jen  Im confused what are you having on 2nd June? Ive seen hysteroscopy and hcg?? mentioned. I had a hysteroscopy done last June, but as I had a D&C at the same time we couldn't ttc for that cycle, you may have to ask your clinic.

Mel  Hi honey good to see you. My son had colic too, I really sympathise with you, its hard to deal with, keep looking to the future honey is doesnt last forever ((hugs))

AFM  my temp took a drop today and Im gutted, my pma is mia now todaylike I said I hate, hate, hate the 2ww!!!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry your temp dropped Sparks. I wouldn't worry about it too much though since you are only 4dpo.

As for me, AF should be here in the next 2-3 days and she is making it known that she is going to come. Been AF cramping since yesterday! Hope for this cycle is shattered even though I know I'm not out till the witch shows.


----------



## Round2

Sparkly, no worries. A 4DPO temp drop means nothing. It's too early for AF, it's probably just a random temp.

Megg, I'm a multiple-loss-no-explanation girl too! I'm convinced we just had bad luck, it will be our turn next!!

Yogi/Lucy, hope you get your blood tests back soon. I know you're worried, but I think it's not such a big deal anymore. Like I said, we went through a scare with my SIL when my DD had fifths and her doctors really were not too concerned.

Mel, I'm a colic mom survivor too. It's hell, but you'll get through it. And you'll be so much more patient mom when he's a toddler and acting up.

Dazed, I'm sorry. Hope she comes really soon or never at all!!

AFM, I'm kind of freaking out about my scan in a few hours. I keep worrying that I'm going to have an anvolutary cycle. Not the end of the world, but I know that I'll be devestated and over-emotional if that's the case.


----------



## vickyd

Good luck on the scan Round!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Round. I hope its not an annovulatory cycle for you. I'm sure its just the clomid wanting to do its own thing.


----------



## Sparkly

Dazed - I know it's still early on ....but I'm a worrier. Boo hiss to the witch on her way....she always makes known to me around 3-4 days before hand too....bitch!

round - well I did feel cold this morning when I woke up, I'd been sleeping out of the covers and had my mouth open...mmm attractive no? Hope your scan went well, you won't have an annovulatory cycle.....the devil clomid won't allow it lol!


----------



## jenny25

Good luck round on your scan today everything will be ok darling
sparkles its where they inject dye into your foof and take xrays too see if your tubes are blocked or not :D
how is everyone today ? just had my medicine review at the gps today all good got some stuff for migraines but thats about it nothing really exciting happening lol all though police didnt turn up last night they called paul at work today so they are coming out late tonight as paul plays football afterwork on a tuesday so he wont be home till about 10pm 
xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- they also only counted 2 of my 4 miscarriages. It makes me feel a little better as well. Your time is coming and I pray that your next round of IVF is extra sticky!

Yogi- oh no! sorry you have to worry about having the slap cheek thing too.

Mel-sorry you and Kash have to deal with colic. I hope he gets over it soon!

Sparkly- you still have loads of time for a temp increase:thumbup:

Dazed- I hope af doesnt show for you after all you had an awesome track record with your BD schedule

Round- good luck at your scan! I hope you see some nice big follicles

What do you guys think about salicylic acid during pregnancy? I have had horrible acne on my forehead since the beginning of this pregnancy so I was using Burts Bees acne treatment system daily as well as Clean & Clears spot treatment. Burts Bees contains 1% of natural salicylic acid while Clean & Clear has 2%. My MW said that I should be fine to use it but now I am worried because of everything I am reading. What do you girls think?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs:

I have no clue, Amber... Wish I did.


----------



## jenny25

no clue darling im sorry xxx


----------



## Round2

Hoping, I really can't see how that would be a problem....it's only topical and it would not enter your blood stream. I've never read about it though....I should because I do use it alot!!


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls. Rounders good luck for your scan! :thumbup:Reckon there's going to be 2 juicy ones at least hun.

Sparkly you are still very early, so one drop means nothing. I used to fanjita temp as I constantly sleep with my gob open. Give it a go!

Hoping, if your midwife approves I'm sure it's fine. I'm using an antibiotic one that's safe to use in pregnancy as I was getting horrible skin on clomid. Funnily enough since being prego, it's a lot better.:shrug:

Dazed I hope AF cramps prove to be something else! :thumbup:

Jen you prob mean an HSG. I think that's right.

Yogi sorry to hear you've had a scare too. Going to google what it is now. :hugs:

AFM I've had some shocking MS today and yesterday now. I'm dry retching (very fetching!) Any tips? I'm at a very important mtg tomorrow with all my colleagues and others there and am concerned I'm going retch loudly! Still, I'm not complaining, I did ask for it!


----------



## jenny25

thanks darling yes it is that lol 

sugar try travel sickness bands and ginger nut biscuits they will work a treat xxx


----------



## VGibs

sugar - I swore by sour lollipops and ginger tea....but very mild ginger tea as it can give you nasty heartburn


----------



## Dazed

You know my grandfather told me a sea sickness remedy they used in the navy... I wonder if it would work. He said you would suck on a slice of lemon and then eat a piece of bread and keep doing that until the piece of bread is gone. I guess it couldn't hurt.


----------



## VGibs

nato - I have very terrifying zombie dreams.....please tell me why I need a therapist too???????????


----------



## Dazed

Yes Nato, please divolge. Nick has them too, although I do think its coinsidence since its usually only when its mentioned in conversation or watched on TV.


----------



## VGibs

Ok Ive gone and read back now....

Allie - For future reference....Ferris Bueller makes you have babies. This is an actual story and not a dramatization. When I went into labor with Aurora I had been watching Ferris before I went to bed and my dad was angry because he wanted to watch Cops and I INSISTED on Ferris. Then I went into labor at 3 am. Then February 5th rolls around and I was sure I had been in labor the day before and had nothing happen on the 5th and so I sat down to watch Ferris with my now 8 year old Aurora and was telling her I watched it the night before I went in labor with her and BANG I had 4 contractions in 20 minutes and had Meme 4 hours later.


----------



## Round2

Aw Sugar, that sucks. I hate MS, I've gotten it so badly my last two pregnancies. My only salvation was to eat small meals, pretty much all day long. Gingerale sometimes helped also. 

I'm back from my scan...it's TWINS! Or the potential of!! Two follicles, one on each side. One was 16.9mm the other was 19.7. The tech says I should OV in the next day or two. Deos that sound right? 

So relieved the clomid didn't screw me up. I guess my FS didn't know her stuff!! This dosage seems pretty good for me.


----------



## VGibs

Megg - This may be a yucky question....did they do any kinds of tests on the baby? I've heard of other people who keep the fetus and have genetic tests done on the baby. I just wonder if that gives you more of an answer....don't answer if ya don't wanna.


----------



## VGibs

Round - hahahaha I read "TWINS" and went "HOLY SHIT when did she get her BFP????" hahahahaha Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Round2

VGibs said:


> Round - hahahaha I read "TWINS" and went "HOLY SHIT when did she get her BFP????" hahahahaha Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Ha, ha...opps guess I should have reworded that!


----------



## Allie84

Mel, it's so great to see you, poor Kash (and you) with his colic. How long doe that usually last?

Round, good luck with your scan!

Sparkly, open mouth temps don't count imo....also, I found I had some really low temps the cycle I got my BFP.

Hoping, I don't know, but if your midwife say it's okay then I would feel reassured. My dr. said something interesting this morning...I mentioned all the searching I did online and he said it's pretty much "the blind leading the blind" online much of the time and while online info can be useful, to trust your medical professionals! I'm going to try to remember that.

My appointment went well today, it was really short but I heard the baby and the hearbeat sounded good at 150 bpm.


----------



## Allie84

LOL Virginia......I'll have to remember that!!! ;)

Yay Round!!! So glad it went well. I hope you do get Clomid twins! :happydance: Time to ready for some sexy time I suppose. :sex:


----------



## sugarlove

Rounders that sounds perfect, I knew it would be twins! Now get :sex: immediately!

Allie pleased your appt went well.

Gibs, loving the Feris story!

Thanks for the MS tips ladies. Sipped some flat coke today which helped it a bit. Going to get some ginger ale, I love the stuff!

Has anyone or is anyone taking asprin during pregnancy to prevent a mc? I know Nato emailed me and she's on it, was just wondering whether to take it just in case. Any thoughts?


----------



## Round2

Both my high risk OB and FS recommended taking 81mg of asprin. But my hemotologist thinks it does nothing, but agreed it will not harm you. 

I think if things are really wrong, an asprin a day will not help. But I will take it next time around because it's harmless and makes me feel like I'm doing something to help.


----------



## jenny25

sugar i took 75mg of asprin i was told to go on it hun it thinned my blood and its supposed to be really good :D

woo hoo round 2 little eggs go catch it girlie well im almost on the end of af im itching for a good session pmsl pauls not in for another 4 hrs arrrhhhhh he needs to get a local job instead of working 1.5hrs away xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls! I will stop googling:thumbup:

Sugar- yay for MS. The only things that sort of worked for me was ginger ale, ginger candy and chewing gum. I am on 81 mg of aspirin because of MTHFR... like Jenny said it helps to thin your blood.

vGibs- I will have to remember the Ferris Bueller thing!

Round- woohoo for 2 follies! bring on the clomid twins!

Allie- glad your appointment went well and you got to hear the heart beat:D

AFM- my friend who works at the hospital has agreed to do an ultrasound for us tonight:D I am so excited and hope we can find out the gender! We can't meet up with him until 10 pm tonight (about 10 1/2 hours from now:dohh:) so I won't have an update for a while.


----------



## SMFirst

hoping - so you are sneaking into the hospital late at night to find the gender of your baby.. sounds like a soap opera :)


----------



## hoping:)

^ lol... pretty much:D


----------



## sugarlove

Hoping, bring on the midnight scan! :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Spoiler
i need sex :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi y'all, 

Rounders, thats brilliant, i was worried youd have to abandon ship due to overexcitments (as Sugar's Mal calls it) - im very excited by this. I think sugar said her scan said it would be 24 hours before they pop too, you need to do it NOOOOOWWWW!!! 

The aspirin also reduces killer cells. I have already had my say on the aspirin so i will stop banging on about it. 

Luce: how are you feeling petal? hope things are a bit better - i have never heard of slapped cheek? stay relaxed if you can, i know its near impossible when one thing ater another is chasing after you 

Megg - we dont do normal luck round these parts. From now on, you are expected good luck, thats the forecast. 

Re: the dreams: i think being pregnant actually brings things to the surface - and TTC did for me too. We are forced to face things about ourselves, and much of that is from our relationship with our parents and when you think so much about being a parent yourself, it brings stuff up. 

Hoping: your FIL dream...what do you think it is? is there something in him that you dont like about yourself? do you stand up for yourself for eg? I have a face scrub with that in it and i have read you shouldnt use it. Its actually an aspirin related chemical, and we are taking aspirin for anti mc <confusedface> In summary, i dunno. Topical stuff does get absorbed into the blood stream though. Enjoy the scan - how exciting, a blue scan or a pink one??? I think a boy from your avatar. I have no idea why. 

Hi Mel!!! Sounds like you have a lot on your plate, hope youve got some support x

Sparkly, dont worry about the temp drop at 4dpo, it cant be bad drop as implantation couldnt have happened yet - or is happening now (and causing the drop), but its not end of LP drop, so should be vigorously ignored

Dazy, sorry you can feel the witch approaching. Turn your back on her. Im sorry it feels shattering too. :hug:

Jen - theres an increased chance of boompfp after a hsg isnt there? cleared tubes and all that. eyes crossed!!

Sugar: concurrent yeay and boo hiss to ms. Make sure you have some water in the meeting, as dry mouth makes retch possibility increase

Gibby, sparkly and Dazy - the zombie dreams have been going on for about 10 years. when I first went to therapy about 2 years ago, I was told that I had no connection to my feelings &#8211; I hadn&#8217;t even realised this until I was told. It was a complete surprise to me. 

I was told I don&#8217;t feel&#8230; I think (look how i spent days googling killer cells and made a logic decision), I don&#8217;t register emotion and I am uncomfortable with other&#8217;s emotions. The dream the other night&#8230;I tried to drown a zombie and afterwards it was still moving, the zombie told me that it wasn&#8217;t dangerous anymore as i had half drowned it. I didn&#8217;t believe it, and I didn&#8217;t trust it and I knew that to make it undangerous, I had to shoot it in the head...that drowning wouldn&#8217;t kill it. 

I have now realised that the zombie is my emotional &#8216;deadness&#8217; &#8211; the fact that I have little connection to my feelings - my unconscious knew all along. The fact it&#8217;s rendered less dangerous is my growing awareness of this &#8211; but i am kidding myself if I think I have dealt with it or that I can deal with it alone. 2 weeks ago I gave up therapy, and the shooting in the head represents the therapy. I need to go back to therapy to deal with my stuff and kill it once and for all

I think if you have zombie dreams, its personal to you and your circumstances, but i remember telling someone about the dreams years ago, and her saying 'there's something inside you thats "dead"' and me getting all uppity about it, but she was right. Your unconscious is telling you that something about yourself is attacking you to make you aware of it. 

Allie - yeay for hbs. Are you getting a doppler?


and....

JEN!!!! i am clutching my pearls and jumping on a chair.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh yes, afm: i am getting uterus pains. and i need to wee every 15 mins.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> I have a face scrub with that in it and i have read you shouldnt use it. Its actually an aspirin related chemical, and we are taking aspirin for anti mc <confusedface> In summary, i dunno. Topical stuff does get absorbed into the blood stream though.

Wow didn't know this. I thought topical creams were safe. Hmmm... something new to be paranoid about next time I am pregnant. Hoooray!

And yes, I will get at it! Actually we've been at it since Friday. My lady bits are sore and so are my thighs (too much exercise - not sex). But we'll suck it up and continue on.


----------



## SMFirst

I struggled with connecting with emotions too - I was very self absorbed until I met my DH and he forced me to be more empathetic.. I still have trouble sometimes when I feel like I have to force myself to focus on other people instead of me - which is pathetic.. But I never had zombie dreams (that would be scary).. I've had many dreams where something about me is wrong (no teeth, no clothes, no voice (that one a lot) etc) and I wondered what that could mean...


----------



## Round2

Hoping, you have some pretty cool connections! That's better than knowing a doctor or lawyer! Good luck tonight, I think it's a girl.


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, good luck tonight! LOL it is very much like a soap opera, I'm very excited for you. I think it's a girl! :happydance:

I am taking a baby aspirin and doc says to take it until 36 weeks. :thumbup:

Sugar, I missed your bit about MS, but yay for MS! It hit me around 6 weeks and I have been nauseaus ever since, be prepared. It peaked about 8-9 weeks and even last night I could only eat 3 bits of dinner. I've been living on white flour products and fruit. Anyways, my suggestions are to eat even when you don't want to, but not too much and nothing that smells strongly. Bubble gum and ginger ale and watermelon are my best cures. And just getting away from any smell at all and breathing fresh air (For a while I couldn't smell any perfume or candle or even my puppy). 

Nato, it kind of sounds like a UTI, do you think you might have one?

Jenny, I hope you get some tonight.

Dreams....very interesting insight from you guys. No zombie dreams here but I have been dreaming about my parents and also having lots of cuddle dreams (instead of sex dreams?) like where I'm illicitily being spooned by different men when Alex isn't looking. Very strange.


----------



## NatoPMT

SMFirst said:


> I struggled with connecting with emotions too - I was very self absorbed until I met my DH and he forced me to be more empathetic.. I still have trouble sometimes when I feel like I have to force myself to focus on other people instead of me - which is pathetic.. But I never had zombie dreams (that would be scary).. I've had many dreams where something about me is wrong (no teeth, no clothes, no voice (that one a lot) etc) and I wondered what that could mean...

thats interesting, but i also think its natural to an extent to be more aware of yourself than others, its one of those 'ugly' emotions that we get taught to pretend we don't have. I think its a valuable thing to acknowledge and be aware of as that can hep overcome it if you feel its a problem.... I dont actually think people can be truly happy until they have learned to be empathic and unselfish..i dont know that, its just my opinion

in my case, i think my lack of connection comes from having an abusive mother, which also why i see it as being emotionally dead, hence the zombies...because i never really allowed to feel and learned not to as a defence, i didnt really matter and my mother was cold and unemotional with me. I kinda got stuck at a certain point and never matured past it. My defence is logic and feeling is too painful. The mc and then fear of infertility went along way to forcing emotion from me. Suddenly i was crying at my desk and bursting into tears in conversations with strangers. It came out in an uncontrolled fashion which made me very uncomfortable.

My lack of connection to emotion also prevents me being fully empathic. I spoke to hearty about it once and she said i was empathic, which made me feel better


----------



## NatoPMT

am i allowed to laugh at being spooned when alex isnt looking? dont turn your back on this one Alex, she'll get herself a good spooning. :rofl:

UTI crossed my mind, but im not getting burning when i wee, i had a series of utis that nearly failed my kidneys for me from clubbing in the early 90's, and its defo not cystitis. I thought it was my ligaments stretching and my bladder getting baby-squished. Can you have UTI without pain / burning? 

the spooning dreams (stifled giggles) - are you getting enough emotional support and love from alex? would you like more? you don't have to answer and theres a good chance im barking up the wrong questions.


----------



## Allie84

I think you can get UTIs without pain or burning depending on where the infection is. Like your bladder vs your kidneys vs your urethra. Do you have a fever? I've never had a UTI so I have no idea and as you've had them you are probably in tune with what it would feel like. It sounds like ligaments and bladder squishing are very likely culprits with you being nearly _17 weeks_ (!!!!) I heard you get a brief respite from bladder issues as your uterus moves up and then as it gets bigger it come back (right now I'm in the respite phase I think, peeing only once a night as opposed to 3 times). 

Hmm, no, you're right, I'm really craving emotional support and love from Alex right now, more than usual. He's not giving me any less, but I am wanting more-to always be touched and cuddled and held. I'm wondering if it's because we aren't having sex and I am noticing the intmacy void. He's also not coming on to me very often for erm, stuff done to him which I told him I'd still do even though no sex (which he used to beg me for)...so maybe I'm feeling rejected, lack of intimacy, etc. He's been good with outward support (cooking every night, cleaning, walking the dog, etc) but I could probably use more emotional support. Thanks for helping me work that out!

Btw I think you're very empathic, have always thought that! You seem very aware of yourself AND others.

Please do laugh at spooning deams btw :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Lol nato how come your jumping on your chair? Lol well i ovulate 2 days before the hsg so i dunno just too go for it or not but on the other hand the day i see the consultant should be the day or day after my new cycle begins so i could start clomid as quick as that thats if thats what he suggests we start of with xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey all!

I cant remember everything i read so off the top f my head...

Round great news on the follicles! How would you feel about twins seeing as you already have one bambino???

Sugar i also took the aspirin, dont know if it did the trick but it didnt do any harm i guess!

Nato I think youre pretty empathetic especially now that I know your history wth your mom...I find im pretty self absorbed and my parents are the exact opposite... My folks are way overprotective and very emotional people so sometimes i wonder if my not being so emmpathetic has to do with my fear of smothering others like my parents did to me. When someone is facing a terrible situation i always say im here if you need me but very rarely will i reach out to them even if my heart is breaking for them..


----------



## VGibs

My current head shrinker Dr P keeps telling me that my zombie dreams are something much different...I dont actually get close to the zombies in my dreams I am desperately trying to save my girls and Ian from the zombies....and sadly a lot of the time the only zombie I see is my ex and I have to let Aurora go with him because he is her dad....The weird and wonderful Dr P says I care too much and put too much of myself out there for people to take and get nothing back. Hence the unfeeling inconsiderate zombies taking my life and I get nothing back. As if the topic of zombies got us on this tangent....


----------



## VGibs

Allie - I have those dreams too about someone else cuddling me. I also have dreams where I am sooooooooooooo kissing someone else. Like long, deep, hands in the hair, movie kind of kisses....I kind of go to bed hoping I get some of those hehehe


----------



## CJSG1977

Arrrgggggghh just lost an entire post! Blimmin mobile. Will have to re do it tomorrow now.

Good luck with the scan hoping, you lucky girl!

Hi get nookie Jenn!

Need to re read your post Nato.

Thrilled with us all meeting on Facebook.

Is it right that sodium crackers help Sugar? Feel better sweety.

I missed ov as we had the pub. I'm heartbroken.

Love and hugs!


----------



## Dazed

Oh yeah, I forgot saltines help with MS.


----------



## Dazed

CJ, hopefully you have done it enough not to matter about it.


----------



## Round2

Nato, I think you're one of the most empathetic people I've ever *met*. You always respond to each one of us. Your responses are very carefully crafted with so much detail and effort. I'm shocked that you feel that way.

I get the whole running away from emotion thing. I'm kind of like that too, I would rather feel crappy then confront someone and make them feel bad.

I missed the uterus pains comment. I'm sure it's normal though. Your uterus really moves up as you approach 20 weeks.

Vicky, I would love to have two more kids...but not a twin pregnancy. I'm already high risk and the thought of adding to that just makes me nervous. But, if it happens, then we'll deal with it. Hubby would freak though, he already has a son who is 13. I had to beg for one more.

Allie, your dreams are funny. You're getting robbed though. Pregnancy sex dreams are the best!

My recurring dreams all seem to revovle around my high school boyfriend. Usually, I'm unhappily married to him then remember at the end that I married my husband and I'm relieved. I think it means that I'm happy I married my husband and not him?


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Aw Sugar, that sucks. I hate MS, I've gotten it so badly my last two pregnancies. My only salvation was to eat small meals, pretty much all day long. Gingerale sometimes helped also.
> 
> I'm back from my scan...it's TWINS! Or the potential of!! Two follicles, one on each side. One was 16.9mm the other was 19.7. The tech says I should OV in the next day or two. Deos that sound right?
> 
> So relieved the clomid didn't screw me up. I guess my FS didn't know her stuff!! This dosage seems pretty good for me.

Yes... That sounds right. Anything over 16mm is considered "mature"... So, it should be very soon. And, no (in case you were gonna ask)... 19.7mm isn't too big. Some get as large as 25mm and are just fine! :)



VGibs said:


> Megg - This may be a yucky question....did they do any kinds of tests on the baby? I've heard of other people who keep the fetus and have genetic tests done on the baby. I just wonder if that gives you more of an answer....don't answer if ya don't wanna.

They only did standard pathology to look for infection and make sure it wasn't molar or anything (which we knew it wasn't molar already). If it had gone to a specialist of some sort, maybe. But, it was at the ER in the middle of the night in a blizzard. They weren't so concerned with anything beyond me not bleeding to death. LOL


AFM... I don't think "good luck" is the only thing in my forecast! My day kind of just keeps getting worse. It worries me for tonight. :( 

I woke up to voicemail from the finance lady at my clinic reminding me I needed to pay off my account... even though I was very clear in telling her that the funds were being released today and I'd be in to pay as soon as I could be once they were released. I suppose she thought I might forget that I owed them nearly $3000? She called before 8:45am... Was I meant to sit outside my bank waiting for them to open so that I could pay her at the very earliest possible moment? I left her a voicemail explaining that my funds were released about an hour (at 9am) earlier and I'd only been awake for 10 minutes, so I hadn't gotten there yet but would before the end of the day.

I go in to pay and get to see the pregnant receptionist (who I couldn't stand for reasons that aren't related to her being pregnant... that's just icing on the cake)... She takes my debit card as we joke around a little this and that, and I say something about how it makes me a little sick to give away so much money when I have nothing to show for it. She responds with, "Aw... Well, you're receipt's printing... You'll have THAT to show for it." I was literally gobsmacked! I had no idea WTF I was supposed to say to her. I made some snide remark about framing it and left somewhere between fuming and devastated. I was so angry at first... but I got in the car and couldn't stop crying. It was absolutely the MOST insensitive thing anyone has ever said to me. :cry: Someone in the company will be hearing about it when the time is right... You'll understand after my next paragraph why the now isn't "the right time."

So, I'm just starting to tame down the crying and I miss a call from the clinic (where I just left). My first thought is that she came up with an even better dig at me and decided to call me and tell me. But, no. It was my coordinator in her very best "bad news" voice. She was asking if I had my meds yet. I said I didn't, but I would on Thur. Long story short, there's a NATIONAL shortage of Lupron/Leuprolide Acetate and my pharmacy wasn't going to be sending it to me. They told me that "someone would have called me in the next day or two"... even though the meds ship tomorrow and would be here in 2 days! I put the rest of the order on hold and proceed to call every pharmacy from here to about 300 mi south of here. No one has a single effing vial of it! :hissy: So, I eventually get a call back from the clinic saying that they found 1 pharmacy in Massachusetts who has it in stock, but they're demanding that they be allowed to fill the entire medication order for everyone in the June cycle or they won't fill anything for us. So, my entire order (along with all the other women cycling in June) is being sent to this other pharmacy... which isn't the "preferred pharmacy" of my insurance company. I have no idea what that will mean for my co-pays... but I definitely can't pay retail/out-of-pocket for my meds. I was expecting a $150 co-pay... but I worry now that my insurance is going to refuse to cover as much (if any) of the cost. And, I won't know until the pharmacy calls me. I can't call them, because I don't know who they are and don't even know if the order has been sent in yet... They obviously can't run it until they have the order and my insurance info. So, I'm stuck waiting and I'm actually nauseous with nerves from how very badly my day has gone so far!

Sorry... That was a book... I know! :( I'm just so fed up with nothing ever going right when I try to cycle. Its getting harder and harder to believe that the universe isn't trying to tell me that I should just give up.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I&#8217;ve been thinking about the FIL dreams&#8230; In the dreams I am screaming at him because he is being insensitive. He has a way of talking down to people and being a Mr. Know-it-all. In the dream he is doing his usual lecturing voice and I just lose it! I tell him that not even my father talks to me that way&#8230; blah, blah, blah. We all know that he is not trying to be rude but it secretly annoys all of us and his mother is constantly apologizing about it but that is just the way he is. Tim is the complete opposite of him and is more like his mom who is easy going and goes with the flow (thank God!) but there are occasions when his tone of voice comes across as harsh even though that is not what he intends. I am a very emotional person and tend to read into things so I get upset if I think he is mad at me. Tim knows it upsets me when he accidently uses his &#8220;dad&#8217;s voice&#8221; so he asked me to let him know when he is doing it. I do and he always apologizes immediately for it but the other day I got to thinking about our future child and how I didn&#8217;t want this trait to get passed along to him/her so I think that is what caused the dreams. Wow&#8230; that feels good to get off my chest. I didn&#8217;t really connect the dream to anything until you asked me about it. 

Round- it is nice to have a good connection:D Tim and our friend grew up together so we are very close with his family&#8230; His little brother is Tim&#8217;s best friend and was the best man at our wedding. He also does photography and does all of our portraits for free. His wife is already planning our pregnancy shoot! She will also be caring for the baby once or twice a week while Tim and I are at work. 

Allie- I just busted our laughing about the spooning with strange men dream. I actually had one of those last week and woke up thinking &#8220;what the hell?&#8221; In the dream Tim, my old elementary school crush and myself were sitting on my parent&#8217;s couch. I was laying down with my head on Tim&#8217;s lap when the guy randomly came up behind me and started spooning me! Tim and I just looked at each other like this is odd:dohh:

SM- I think a little self absorption is healthy. 

Jen- go get some!

CJ- hopefully you still got enough BD action in before hand:thumbup:

I like all the shared dreams today... it feels like good therapy!

At our last ultrasound the tech said our little one is looking like BOY:D of course that was at like 12 weeks so it is hard to tell. I'll let you guys know for sure after this one:thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Megg - :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Megg - Thats balls....all of it. Is there no other drug they can give you instead?? If the universe didn't want you to have a baby it would put the thought out of your head....if you weren't meant to have it then you wouldn't want a baby. Maybe the universe is preparing you for triplets or making you a good strong foothold for a fertility councilor in the future.


----------



## SMFirst

NatoPMT said:


> It came out in an uncontrolled fashion which made me very uncomfortable.

I've had that too, especially recently, and it used to really startle me but now I've gotten better at both handling my emotions and allowing tears or anger to flow when they need to..

BTW - I had to look up whether empathetic or empathic was the right word.. Apparently empathic is preferred, so thanks for unknowingly setting me straight :)


Megg- I meant to quote your post too but I screwed up.. That receptionist is the biggest cow on earth - how could she say something like that when it's such a sensitive subject!! Sorry :( Hope the meds situation gets resolved as well..


----------



## jenny25

Omg megg im sitting in bed absolutly shocked at that cow bag i seriously would put in a complaint about her she needs to understand where she works and the nature of her job i cant even find the right words too say about her. I really hope they will pay for the drug hun so you can get it if your insurance wont pay what would they charge for what you need? Sorry guys im on my phone just now xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Megg:hugs: I really hope everything works out with the new pharmacy. The receptionist is a jerk! I can't believe she said that:nope:


----------



## yogi77

aw Meg that receptionist sounds like an ignorant BLEEP. :hugs: Hope everything gets resolved.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie - will keep my eye on the pain thing, my waterworks do feel different so not sure how valid past experience is, cos ive never been 17 weeks preggers before. Can you find a way to communicate your feelings to Alex and overcome being in this place? 

hah Jen, im being a pretend prude. I think i remember someone saying that youd cant be pregnant with hsgs? so this months opp has to be missed?

Vic:

*i wonder if my not being so empathetic has to do with my fear of smothering others like my parents did to me*

defo very likely. I do things the opposite of my mum in reaction too - and i also really dislike traits in other people that remind me of her, i can have the strongest reactions to complete strangers that have her traits

im reading a book at the moment called How Not to Fuck Them Up about parenting, and it says that 50% of people do what their parents did, and 50% try and undo what their parents did and can go too far the opposite way in the hope of getting away from conditioning, i think its through being aware of it and thinking about what you do that you canfind a medium you are happy with. Reaction formation is a very common defence mechanism and its serving you well as its stopping you being who you dont want to be. Its interesting that smothering has felt cloying to you, you nedd to let your children have independence and learn to think for themselves, it can be as controlling as the control my mother exerted through physical violence

Gibby: yes they are always very personal to the individual having the dream

*and sadly a lot of the time the only zombie I see is my ex and I have to let Aurora go with him because he is her dad*

and thats a very specific zombie. its only this last dream i have gotten close to the zombies, and they have never talked to me before...normally im hiding in the attic from them, or trying to warn people. There might be a lots of metaphors or puns in them too, like the relationship with your ex is dead for eg - it all depends on what zombies represent for you. 

Hi CJ - im sorry you missed this month sweetie. Next time lock yaselves in the pub bogs or somert - but you have good chances with 3 days before ov for eg. any more thoughts on the killer cells? 

Thanks for saying you think im empathic girls. I think its a bit of an act though, and i have time to consider my responses as they are written down, and i still get it very very wrong sometimes. Im trying though. 

Rounders - im terrible for that. I have found through counselling classes that it changes your life if you do confront the issues as they come up, i find it SO hard. I started shaking the first time i did it in class, but i have realised that this affects your friendships and how you related to people, for me it means storing up resentments that then cause rifts and for me to stop feeling warm towards people. I have recently been confronting issues that have split friendships 20 years ago. And it feels good. That said, i am very melodramatical and have often not known how to maintain friendships well. Arent you supposed to be doing it at the moment with your multifollicles on alert? Your dream sounds very positive, but not sure how. I have had the exact same dream about an ex and i took it to be good. i used to make very bad decisions and was erratic so i took it to mean that i am starting to be able to trust myself and my decisions now. 

Megg: that receipt comment was really insensitive, but i think your reaction is indicative of how vulnerable you are feeling about your whole situation, she prob thought it was witty because shes not living what you are living right now. Its hard and i hope that the next cycle takes this away for you. Holy shit re: meds. NO to giving up. NO. This is coincidence not a message about whether this will work. This is a random sequence of events. Thats all. I wish i would be able to stop telling you to stay strong, but it gets more relevant every day - im sorry

Hoping: so are you withholding how you feel for the sake of keeping the peace...and you have background fears that your baby will be subject to FIL's traits...you already know your oh is not a carbon copy of his father, and your interpretation of this voice is influenced by knowing how the FIL uses it, if he spoke to me like that, having never met his father, would i see the voice the way you see the father use it? prob not as you have other factors influencing how you see it. Its defo good to be aware of it and recognising what your dreams tell you is listening to your unconscious and thats how you can in part know yourself, sounds like your oh is going to be a great dad. I DEFO THINK BOY!!! cant wait to hear the results

S&M, how have you gotten to be more comfortable with your emotions coming out? i think i have a bit, but i still dont have any control over them which is what i find embarrassing - even when its something valid like feeling upset over mc. My friend uses tears as a defence to keep people away - she cries on first dates to scare men off.


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - I have had immediate negative reactions to people in the past a few times too - mostly it's if I detect "falseness" in their personalities..

On the topic of uncontrolled emotions, I had a few breakdowns in university and was so annoyed with myself for them that I bottled things up even more. I didn't even have a real boyfriend until I met my DH (after uni) because I wouldn't give any relationship the time or energy.. I was also quite a bitch to my friends and family for a while, being so self-absorbed and distant.

But as for the dealing with emotions better now, it started with my DH being much more emotional and sensitive than me, so I needed to step up to that level, and then I thought of a few people I have met in my life that I immediate was drawn to and wish I was more like them. Often it is because they are very open, good listeners, display emotions easily and talk about anything with ease.

So with that and my DH's prompting I decided that I need to open up my emotions/ empathy. 

When I was busy dealing with my wedding my first thoughts were "I don't have time to deal with so-and-so's birthday" but then I stopped myself and focused on that person (or a few people over the months) and I felt really good about it..

When we had to put our cat down at Christmas there was no holding back any emotions at all- we cried and cried, mostly because my DH and I were sharing the same sadness.

After Christmas when I had my MC I did bottle things up for a few weeks but then I gave up and let emotions flow as needed (to my DH, to my Mom, to my sister or friend, you all here, whoever) and again it felt really good, and I was able to sort through things better as well.

So now I realize that caring for others is more important and rewarding than caring solely about myself... :) And in return I feel more comfortable opening up more guarded parts of myself..

(This website has greatly helped with that too..)


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> Hoping: so are you withholding how you feel for the sake of keeping the peace...and you have background fears that your baby will be subject to FIL's traits...you already know your oh is not a carbon copy of his father, and your interpretation of this voice is influenced by knowing how the FIL uses it, if he spoke to me like that, having never met his father, would i see the voice the way you see the father use it? prob not as you have other factors influencing how you see it. Its defo good to be aware of it and recognising what your dreams tell you is listening to your unconscious and thats how you can in part know yourself, sounds like your oh is going to be a great dad. I DEFO THINK BOY!!! cant wait to hear the results

I am withholding my feelings from my FIL to keep the peace but its not just me its their whole family. I asked Tim's mom how she dealt with it and she pretty much just lets it go in one ear and out the other. No one wants to tell him because he would be too upset... apparently that is exactly how HIS father is. I'm sure you would see it the same as we do... Without even mentioning it my dad brought it up to me and asked if he was always like that. My FIL is a good guy and has good intentions. He just comes across a little rough. I think Tim is going to be an amazing dad too:D I'll let you know if you are right about the gender:thumbup:

SM- it sounds like you DH is a great guy and is helping you to realize certain things about yourself and make changes for the better.


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping - I have friends with almost an exactly same situation: My friend's husband is kind and sensitive (a bit aloof at times) but his father and grandfather are basically jerks - they are pedantic and controlling.. Unfortunately my friend's DH and his mom just let it slide (after so many years you can't suddenly call them on it I guess). My friend finds it frustrating to discuss baby stuff because his parents want to have a lot of control with it (naming the baby is a huge issue) and her DH won't stand up to them..

But they've had a discussion that for the baby, the parents don't get to make any decisions, and my friend and her DH will stand by each other. I hope it works and the DH doesn't cave...

But it sounds like your DH understands that his wife and baby are most important and will do whats best for the three of you!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg - Thats balls....all of it. Is there no other drug they can give you instead?? If the universe didn't want you to have a baby it would put the thought out of your head....if you weren't meant to have it then you wouldn't want a baby. Maybe the universe is preparing you for triplets or making you a good strong foothold for a fertility councilor in the future.

No, there's no other drug he's willing to prescribe, I guess. That was my first question.



jenny25 said:


> Omg megg im sitting in bed absolutly shocked at that cow bag i seriously would put in a complaint about her she needs to understand where she works and the nature of her job i cant even find the right words too say about her. I really hope they will pay for the drug hun so you can get it if your insurance wont pay what would they charge for what you need? Sorry guys im on my phone just now xxx

Uhm... It would be about $125 without insurance, which isn't awful. The problem is if they refuse to cover ALL the drugs because they don't approve of which pharmacy they were called into. That would be more like $4000!!!



NatoPMT said:


> Allie - will keep my eye on the pain thing, my waterworks do feel different so not sure how valid past experience is, cos ive never been 17 weeks preggers before. Can you find a way to communicate your feelings to Alex and overcome being in this place?
> 
> hah Jen, im being a pretend prude. I think i remember someone saying that youd cant be pregnant with hsgs? so this months opp has to be missed?
> 
> Vic:
> 
> *i wonder if my not being so empathetic has to do with my fear of smothering others like my parents did to me*
> 
> defo very likely. I do things the opposite of my mum in reaction too - and i also really dislike traits in other people that remind me of her, i can have the strongest reactions to complete strangers that have her traits
> 
> im reading a book at the moment called How Not to Fuck Them Up about parenting, and it says that 50% of people do what their parents did, and 50% try and undo what their parents did and can go too far the opposite way in the hope of getting away from conditioning, i think its through being aware of it and thinking about what you do that you canfind a medium you are happy with. Reaction formation is a very common defence mechanism and its serving you well as its stopping you being who you dont want to be. Its interesting that smothering has felt cloying to you, you nedd to let your children have independence and learn to think for themselves, it can be as controlling as the control my mother exerted through physical violence
> 
> Gibby: yes they are always very personal to the individual having the dream
> 
> *and sadly a lot of the time the only zombie I see is my ex and I have to let Aurora go with him because he is her dad*
> 
> and thats a very specific zombie. its only this last dream i have gotten close to the zombies, and they have never talked to me before...normally im hiding in the attic from them, or trying to warn people. There might be a lots of metaphors or puns in them too, like the relationship with your ex is dead for eg - it all depends on what zombies represent for you.
> 
> Hi CJ - im sorry you missed this month sweetie. Next time lock yaselves in the pub bogs or somert - but you have good chances with 3 days before ov for eg. any more thoughts on the killer cells?
> 
> Thanks for saying you think im empathic girls. I think its a bit of an act though, and i have time to consider my responses as they are written down, and i still get it very very wrong sometimes. Im trying though.
> 
> Rounders - im terrible for that. I have found through counselling classes that it changes your life if you do confront the issues as they come up, i find it SO hard. I started shaking the first time i did it in class, but i have realised that this affects your friendships and how you related to people, for me it means storing up resentments that then cause rifts and for me to stop feeling warm towards people. I have recently been confronting issues that have split friendships 20 years ago. And it feels good. That said, i am very melodramatical and have often not known how to maintain friendships well. Arent you supposed to be doing it at the moment with your multifollicles on alert? Your dream sounds very positive, but not sure how. I have had the exact same dream about an ex and i took it to be good. i used to make very bad decisions and was erratic so i took it to mean that i am starting to be able to trust myself and my decisions now.
> 
> Megg: that receipt comment was really insensitive, but i think your reaction is indicative of how vulnerable you are feeling about your whole situation, she prob thought it was witty because shes not living what you are living right now. Its hard and i hope that the next cycle takes this away for you. Holy shit re: meds. NO to giving up. NO. This is coincidence not a message about whether this will work. This is a random sequence of events. Thats all. I wish i would be able to stop telling you to stay strong, but it gets more relevant every day - im sorry
> 
> Hoping: so are you withholding how you feel for the sake of keeping the peace...and you have background fears that your baby will be subject to FIL's traits...you already know your oh is not a carbon copy of his father, and your interpretation of this voice is influenced by knowing how the FIL uses it, if he spoke to me like that, having never met his father, would i see the voice the way you see the father use it? prob not as you have other factors influencing how you see it. Its defo good to be aware of it and recognising what your dreams tell you is listening to your unconscious and thats how you can in part know yourself, sounds like your oh is going to be a great dad. I DEFO THINK BOY!!! cant wait to hear the results
> 
> S&M, how have you gotten to be more comfortable with your emotions coming out? i think i have a bit, but i still dont have any control over them which is what i find embarrassing - even when its something valid like feeling upset over mc. My friend uses tears as a defence to keep people away - she cries on first dates to scare men off.

I do know that she didn't mean to be cruel. I even recognized that at the moment she said it. But, it was completely unacceptable to say to someone in the environment in which she works. There are some people who might have handled it at all really. I was able to manage a small snip back at her and sort of laugh like it was nothing... but I know some women who wouldn't have waited until they got to their car to let themselves fall apart after that. It was probably just bad choice in words... but she needs to be more aware of her word choices if she's going to work in a fertility clinic, ya know?

And, I also look forward to the day that you can stop telling me to be strong. I want to just be weak and have my baby here with me... I'm so tired of being strong.


The pharmacy hasn't called yet and probably won't tonight now... So, I'm still clueless on the drug situation.


----------



## Round2

Megg, I'm so sorry. That's totally unacceptable. 

When I was at the Fertility Clinic today there was a former employee who came in and was showing off her new baby. All the staff were gushing over the baby right in front of a lobby full of women struggling to conceive. It made me so angry. I kept thinking about all the money people give to these places. It should be a place where they are bending over backwards to make you feel comfortable. Just doesn't make sense to me. Megg, I really hope you do go back after you are happily pregnant and have a few words.


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg, I'm so sorry. That's totally unacceptable.
> 
> When I was at the Fertility Clinic today there was a former employee who came in and was showing off her new baby. All the staff were gushing over the baby right in front of a lobby full of women struggling to conceive. It made me so angry. I kept thinking about all the money people give to these places. It should be a place where they are bending over backwards to make you feel comfortable. Just doesn't make sense to me. Megg, I really hope you do go back after you are happily pregnant and have a few words.

The thing is, my clinic DOES go out of their way to avoid patients dealing with babies and parenting stuff. They won't even put out parenting magazines. I think they'd be incredibly unhappy with her behavior. Its sort of a hormonal, sensitive process. Tact is very necessary!


----------



## vickyd

Megg the receptionist was probably trying to be witty like Nato said and she is wit-less in my book....Oh my God the drug situation! What the fuck can they really ask you to pay because its not the preferred pharmacy?????That makes no sence to me at all....


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if they can or not, tbh. I've not used a "not preferred" pharmacy before. They only have a preferred pharmacy for fertility meds. I'm guessing they get a better deal at the preferred one. I'm really just worrying in a "worst case scenario"sense. I've come to expect bad news, ya know?


----------



## Sparkly

Morning All
Wow lots to catch-up on.

Jen  I think that is a HSG, Ive had something similar, a hycosy . Good luck with it hun x

Hoping  Im not sure about the acne cream thingie. I have acne but the cream I have prescribed cant be used if even ttc never mind pregnant!! Its really frustrating as it was from the dermatologist and zapped big zits overnight, but now I just stay spotty lol! Oh! Exciting about your scan, Im getting a boy vibe too

Sugar  Ive tried the foo foo temping..but it bugged me as I could never hear the beeping to tell me it was done! Yey for MS, I found it was worse when I was hungry, eat something carbs based, that used to help me. I take baby aspirin the low dose one, it wont cause any harm to take it.

Virginia  loving the Ferris Bueller stories

Round  haha that made me laugh.woo hoo to twin follies fit to burst!!! Go get your man girl. Do you mind me asking why youre already high risk?

Allie  yey for a lovely heartbeatand lmao @ the spooning other menyou harlot you!

Nato  the uterus pains will just be stretching and stuffas for the 15 mins loo trips, get used to it love your baby girl is camped out on top of your bladder for the duration. You are one of the most empathic people I have met on here, when I grow up I wanna be just like you

CJ  sorry you missed ov hun 

Megg  Aww honey what a shitty crappy day. I think weve just about sussed now that all members of staff working in these places need friggin shooting through sheer rudeness and insensitivity! The words gone mad. I hope your meds are sorted soon hun x

Sm  I agree , theres nothing worse than false people, I cant stand em! I really struggle with empathy, I feel it, but sometimes cant express it, othertimes I just dont feel it, its something Im working on. I can be very selfish and self centered, think Scarlett OHara (lol) Well fiddle de dee!! its a trait in me that I dislike. Interestingly I am not like this with my son at allI put him first everytime, even over my hubby, this is something Glenn has struggled to deal with over the years. My own mother is very selfish, shockingly so, and then will turn around and be over-generous, she keeps us all guessing thats for sure.

AFM (lol)  I of course was worried about nothing yesterday, disco derail diva drama moment over, as my temp has gone back up today, and my (.)(.) are getting more sore.could be good, could be normal


----------



## jenny25

Woooo sparkles that sounds promising hunny i will keep everything crossed for you darling 

I didnt get anything last night i fell asleep lol hahaha xxx


----------



## Round2

Sounds great Sparkly, I'm getting excited for you.

I'm high risk because I have an auto-immune disease (sclaraderma), I have a hetrozyganeous prothrombin gene and I have issues with my thyroid gland. None of them are too serious, but I was considered high risk before my losses. 

Megg, I hope the drug situation gets sorted you really deserve a break. 

Jenny, sorry didn't get any last night! Try attacking him tonight!!

AFM, still no OV. Hopefully those babies rupture today!! I'm going out for drinks with a friend tonight. It's funny, I only see her once or twice a year. The last two times I've seen her, I've had to hurry home to BD for OV. Both times I concieved that cycle, then miscarried. Not sure if I should be excited to see her tonight or run and hide!


----------



## jenny25

lol i will try round honey

round - it might be a sign that you concieve its lucky in a way dont think of it as a bad thing hunny xxx


----------



## vickyd

Sounds good to me sparkly!!!!! sore boobies go!

Jen did you at least get any in a dream????haha!!

AFM got an apointment 2morrow at the pediatric endocrinologist for the final blood tests to rule out adrenal gland congenital diseases; I dont know if you guys remember that they found an elevated 17-hydroxy progesterone that most of the doctors i spoke to think it was associated with her prematurity. Heres hoping they were right and we can put this behind us. Since ill be at the childrens hospital ill try and track down the gastro doc and see if we can change her meds as the reflux is still going strong....sigh..... Today i changed her outfit 6 times already...


----------



## hoping:)

SM- it does sound like the same situation! I hope her DH doesnt cave either. 

Megg- you did handle that situation like a champ. I on the other hand would be in the other group and would have broken down on the spot! She does need to have a bit more finesse to work in that type of environment.

Sparkly- nice temp rise! Sore boobs are a plus:thumbup: I agree with you about being frustrated with staying spotty. Im hoping that once I am completely off the progesterone suppositories my face will clear up a bit. 

Jenny- I cant believe you fell asleep:dohh: Hopefully it is a different story;) tonight

Round- I think for sure you will O by cd 14. I hope your friend is your good luck charm again! Now you have clomid to make that baby extra sticky

Vicky- I hope the tests come out normal so you dont have to worry anymore. I cant image a little baby having to deal with acid reflux. Hopefully the change in meds with help:thumbup:

AFM- I am so bummed our secret late night ultrasound fell through. We were on our way to the hospital but had to turn around because they were over flooded with ER patients. Maybe it is a sign that I just need to be patient and wait until my 20 weeks scan.


----------



## SMFirst

Round - hmm tough situation ;)! It's sometimes hard not to believe in jinxes - but I'm sure it will be fine to visit with your friend of course. And that totally sucks when people come parading their new babies.. Of course we have to allow them some moments of joy too..

I think back to when I got engaged and was planning our wedding - I was talking about it all the time at work, not even thinking of the girl who just got divorced sitting next to me.. (lack of empathy there big time)

Hoping - sorry your scan fell through.. waiting always make it a bit sweeter anyway!

Megg - I think you should at least tell someone else how that receptionist caused you anguish - even if it was a simple wit-less blunder, she should still have more tact, as you say

Sparkly - that's tricky dealing with people who switch like that. Glad you are working on bettering yourself!


----------



## Dazed

So, PMS is kicking my arse today! Having a mental pitty party. Boobs are less sore and I've got the typical calm before the storm (no cramp before AF). 6 days until my scan, 13 until my consultation. It looks like my cd3 will end up happening over the weekend again so if AF starts when I'm expecting her to I'm hoping I can just go to the lab thats doing the test and not have to go to the hopital to get the blood draw. I actually feel like a dweeb for buying 3 $ tests yesterday knowing that there probably wasn't a chance in hell that this cycle worked. Its been wacky from the start!

Sorry, rant over! I really should consider starting a journal.

Round - Come on eggies!

Sparkley - glad your temps are back up!

Megg - more :hugs:

Goodluck at the docs Vicky.

Everyone I missed - :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

vicky i hope things go well with hospital darling sending you huge hugs

haha yes i fell asleep round i couldnt believe it i didnt even have any in a dream lol tonight im going to go for it we are having a dvd night tonight 

dazed darling dont put yourself down hunny im keeping everything crossed for you 

well not much to report aarron had 2 of his friends over for dinner which was great they were no problem at all em the police called cause their was a murder or something last night so they didnt come so we are going to the police station im meeting paul at 7.30pm at the station after the neighbours husband pulled me aside at school today im just pigging sick of it now tbh :(:(


----------



## Dazed

God Jenny! You can't catch a break. I wouldn't change my story one bit, especially if she is causing you issues anyways. And, maybe its just my paranoid side coming though, but you may want to look into a restraining order for her husband because I have a feeling its going to just get worse.


----------



## jenny25

yeah i am actually thinking about that i have not seen her in over a week now its the husband thats causing the issues also the husband has found out what paul has said in his statement and its pauls statement thats making it go to crown court im so mad at the police x


----------



## Allie84

Jenny are you sure you don't live on Coronation Street?!?!? Your neighborhood is really a soap opera, I wish you would get some peace at some point. :hugs: 

Aww Hoping, what a bummer! Well now you can join me in anticipation for 20 weeks I guess. Let's hope it flies by.

Megg, I'm really sorry about the way they treated you. Aside from the miscarriage insensitivity, I find it really rude to be that blase about thousands of dollars. You're paying her salary and if she upset you, you have a right to complain.

Good luck tomorrow Vicky. Awww poor Hero, you must have mounds of laundry at the go at any given time. Hope you get some peace of mind tomorrow. :hugs:

Dazed, sorry you feel 'out' already. You can always save those tests for next month, I always had a few tests under my bed ready for action.

Sparkly, glad temps went back up....looking good.

Round, I think we should take signs anyway we choose, so I would focus on the fact that seeing her you got pregnant after....the miscarriages happened way down the line so you can think of them as separate incidents, if that makes sense? 

Yesterday I saw a crow on my patio and he looked at me and I thought, ooh, crows are Nato's good sign so I'll take some of that as well. :)


----------



## VGibs

Jenny - They told the husband what was said in the statement????????? When I was in high school me and my best friend were brutally beaten by a much older girl and for some reason they let her read the statements we wrote but we were not allowed to read hers. I was so pissed off at the time. She came after me again and broke my arm and this time she was put in prison for two years and lost custody of her daughter.


----------



## vickyd

Wow you guys lead very exciting lives!!! Ive never been in a physical fight and never witnessed a fight before i went to the UK!


----------



## Megg33k

I appreciate all the kind words.

I'm just so fed up with all of it right now. How do you keep going when it feels like you should admit defeat and accept its never going to happen? If you can't tell, today isn't going better.


----------



## pregoinnorge

wow, sorry this is such a mess Jenny! sounds like the police really messed up here though.

Yay sugar for a great scan! I don't understand how these doctors can have such terrible bedside manner sometimes, but at least you saw the hb and the measurements seem well within the norm. yay!

Sorry Megg...seems like you can't catch a break with this. I can't get over that ho bag secretary though. I'm sure she didn't mean anything by it, but seriously. Some people just don't think before they speak!

too bad about the sneaky ultrasound hoping. Just a few more weeks!

hugs to everyone! sorry that I always forget people, but I'm thinking about all of you!!

AFM, I've been spotting brown for the past month and today seemed a little worse, but then it stopped again. I have heard the hb on the doppler every day (sometimes twice a day, shhhh) and have had two good ultrasounds, but I dunno. It's just annoying and it doesn't help that these Norwegian doctors don't seem to care. I know I just have to wait and see, but a little compassion would be nice.

I decided to try to carry on as normal though and so I posted a "bump" pic in my journal. Pretty sure it's just fat though :)


----------



## jenny25

ha yes i believe it feels like that at times we went to the police station and spoke with the community support officers gave what we said and it was being passed to the crime desk so someone will be in contact with us i actually was speaking to the womans husband at the station he is a traffic officer and he suggested i take out an injunction against him as the case is pending for crown court he can be charged with intimidation of a witness and harrasement esp as i have a witness that seen him approach me on more than one occasion but this would be difficult as our children attend the same school so their would be contact at some point but aarron finishes in this school in july and starts juniors in september .

v i cant believe that happened to you what an awful thing to go through hun im sending you huge hugs 

prego darling im sending you huge hugs too you sound stressed is their anyway you can voice your opinion or speak to someone that would help settle your nerves ?

im shattered tonight paul has just gone up to bed i will soon follow as ive had on off migraines since all this started and ive slipped up on my smoking cause of this stress im not proud of it but i will stop i promise and it will be before i see the consultant it will maybe take me another week or so too kick it i dont drink really so i have no stress relief as i have no energy to even entertain paul at the mo xxxx


----------



## bbhopes

The appointment went well, I'm booked into a fertility specialist thursday (26th) they were saying they want to start doing three ultrasounds a month, and blood work throughout the cycle and I've to call them anytime I start, I am already feeling like a pin cushion and I haven't even told them of my many fibroids. Is this normal for the first appointment?


----------



## jenny25

Darling where are you based? Xx


----------



## Sparkly

Hiya Ladies

Jen lol @ you not getting any!!!

Round  Ill have to google ..Your temp looks like it has dropped ready to spike, ov is here honey!

Vic  good luck with the testing for Hero, sorry to hear she is still having the reflux problem, your washing machine must be doing overtime!!!

Hoping  awwww bummer about the scan, youll be 20 weeks before you know it hun

Dazed  sorry about the pms chick

Prego  sorry about the brown spotting hun, have they any idea where it is coming from? It must be distressing for you! I didnt realise you have a journal..I will check out the bump piccie......gorgeous bump :flower:

BB  good luck with the FS

Allie - I just noticed that you have a journal too.....so I checked out your bump pic....cutie, I hardly see it, you're all so skinny, I feel like a heffer :haha:

AFM  I woke at 5am all congested, I dont know if Im coming down with a cold, or its bad hayfever :(


----------



## Dazed

Well, I'm better today, but still not optimistic. She hasn't shown her face yet today, but its still WAY early, but I figure if she doesn't show today, I'll test tomorrow or Saturday (knowing me, it will be tomorrow and all it will do is trigger the ho bag).


----------



## vickyd

Dazed glad youre feeling better! Lets hope thebitch stays away for good!

Sparkly ive had bad hayfever for almost a year now....At first they thought it was pregnancy rhinitis but seeing as its been three months and some and im still permantly conjested and sneezing all day weve concluded that my seasonal allergy is now a yearly allergy...

So we went to our apointment with Hero, they took a ton of blood again for the adrenal tests...They gave her a physical and they were happy with the weight gain and all; The fact that shes not loosing weight is reason for them not to be concerned about the reflux. They said to carry on as we were and wait for the follow up exam with gastro doc in July. I guess i should be happy that shes doing well but i was hoping that we could do something to reduce the projectile vomiting. Another thing they found is that shes a carrier of beta thalassemia which doesnt affect her overall health but she will most probably have mild anemia that wont respond to iron supplements. Its a heredetary thing, both my mom and my sis are carriers.


----------



## Dazed

Glad the appt went fairly well Vic, but I'm sorry about the beta thalassemia and not getting help with the reflux! Poor Hero.


----------



## Round2

Vicky, that's great news that Hero is doing well. Is the reflux suppose to settle down when she gets older? Hope so, that sounds dreadful.

Sparkly, my hayfever is going bizerk today too. Look at you 6DPO...when are you testing? I need some lines to stare at until I can look at my own!!

Dazed, glad AF hasn't shown. Hope she stays away for you.

Prego, sorry about the spotting. It must be so hard to enjoy being out the first trimester when you're bleeding. But if you hear a healthy heartbeat, then there's no reason to believe anything is wrong. I hope it stops soon for you.

Megg, I read your journal and post in here on my way out last night. I couldn't stop thinking about you all night. I really hope things get figured out today. Please don't loose hope, there is absolutely no reason to think you will not have a baby. You've been pregnant 3 times, you're prefectly healthy and you've got plenty of baby making years ahead of you. It will happen, and your child will be worth every second of this pain you are going through right now.... and then some.

AFM, think I'm in the TWW. Had a temp rise, but I hardly slept at all last night and drank a whole bottle of wine with my friend. Feel absolutely horrible today, but had so much fun. I told my friend about the pregnancy/miscarriage coincidence associated with out outtings so we decided that we're going to break the tradition and go out for lunch on Friday. Maybe that will fix the curse!!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Round. Still not holding out any hope, although my face is starting to look like I hit puberty, good lord!


----------



## Razcox

Hello everyone! 

Vicky glad Hero is doing well but its a shame she is still suffering with that reflux xxx

Dazed - Will be keeping everything crossed that the :witch: stays away for you 

Prego - Sorry about the spotting hun, its horrible to not feel like you are being listened too. Sounds like all it well in there though which is good.

Megg - So sorry eveything is getting you down, it does seem like the powers that be are giving you a bit of a kick while you are down :hugs: But the only way if up and you will get your take home baby soon xxx

Round2 - Hope going out on the friday helps break the curse for you!

Sorry to anyone i missed! Love to all xxxx

AFM - Well i think i am either 4 or 5 DPO not sure TBH, not holding out much hope though as we only DTD once the day before OV so not great chances. On a positive note i have gotten my BMI down to 28 :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Megg:hugs:

Jenny- what a mess! I cant believe they let him read the statement:nope: I hope the stress lessens so you can finally stop smoking. My DH smoked for years and had a hard time giving it up but in the end he was successful and has been smoke free for about 2 years:thumbup: 

Prego- I hope the spotting eases up soon! Brown blood is old blood and you can hear babys heart beat so I dont think it is cause for concern but I know it is still unsettling. When is your next scan? I took a look at your journal and it definitely looks like a baby bump to me!

Bbhopes- Im glad you are booked into seeing a FS. During my 1st appt they just went over my previous blood tests and told me what my next set of tests would be. 

Dazed- I hope the ho bag stays away. FX

Sparkly- I hope you are not getting sick! Ive been feeling a little rough myself but I think it is just allergies. 

Vicky- Its good to hear Heros appt went well besides the beta thalassemia do your mom and sister get on ok with it? Hopefully the gastro doc can help her with the acid reflux

Round- It definitely looks like O to me especially with the ewcm! You have an awesome chance this month:D I hope your friend is your good luck charm! 

Raz- good for you getting your BMI down:thumbup:


----------



## Round2

Hoping - did you reschedule your sneaky scan yet? I'm anxious to know what you're having!!


----------



## vickyd

Round you start being superstitious you will always be babes; take it from me i have the most ridiculous rituals to the point of OCD!!!

Raz im pretty sure once before ov can do the trick! Fingers crossed and woohoo on the BMI!!!

My mom and sis in general dont have problems as such, but both have to monitor their ferretin levels and occasionally my sisters is so low that shes on mega doses of iron and folic acid. Also both had/have pretty heavy periods that last more than a week although this is not a documented result of the the trait.


----------



## jenny25

well we still dont know how he found out what was said we are awaiting on the police to contact us amongst the daily harrasement urgh im gonna take the injunction out against him ive decided my neighbour linz said to me today i look ill and stressed out so im going for a bath and then making a cake with aarron i will catch up properly later xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Vicky I'm glad Hero is doing well. Shame about the reflux though.xx

Stay away af for dazed!

I am in 2ww too Round but not holding out hope as i only dtd before ov too.

Did hoping not have her sneaky scan?

Raz that's wonderful about you bmi. Really pleased for you. I hope you still caught the eggy.

Megg sweety I need to read your journal but you will have a baby hunni. Big hugs darlin.

Amy I'm sorry you have a scare right now but brown blood is old...and heartbeat being good is great news!

Jenn....you being harassed by next door? Hope the police sort it. Worry about the stress on you.x

I am trying to catch up, sorry guys.

I am freaking as my nephews legal representative called and asked me to ring her...but we didn't pass the assessment????? My fs appt is Tuesday. Pub going great. And been having really uncomfortable twinges on right side since yesterday.

Will catch up on you all. Only read this page. Xxx


----------



## Dazed

Oh my CJ! I wonder what she wants? I do hope that its to tell you they want you to be his legal guardian!


----------



## SMFirst

CJ - I REALLY hope it's good news for you! You never know, these legal people change things often...


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I'm getting really impatient too! Our friend said we can reschedule for next week when he is back in town. I told Tim he will have to arrange it and just surprise me bacuse I don't want to get my hopes up again. I also have an appt with my MW so maybe she will agree to do a scan but I guess we will just have to wait and see. 

Vicky- it sounds manageable and your sister and mother can help since they have experience.

Jenny- a bath sounds nice! Have fun baking your cake!

CJ- I'm curious too about what the call is regarding. FX that you still caught that eggy


----------



## vickyd

CJ imagine you get to be his guardian and get a bfp this month!!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh Vicky that would be one hell of a month :dance: I just can't believe I missed her by 5 mins. I have got my dongle again so will be online a bit later to fully catch up.


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm sorry you never got your scan hoping. Good idea though booking it as a surprise.

I have read back a bit....

Megg I am so sorry this is happening to you. What a bitch. Is have confronted her there and then. You should report her! And I'm sorry about the meds situation. I hope it works out.xx

Nato your dreams sound scary. But then I hate zombies. One of my biggest fears. I relate to the situation with your mother as mine is an alcoholic and was very violent and abusive to me. Hence me going in to care. And for the record you are one of the warmest and most attentive people! You always write back to me with such comfort and knowledge.xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Vic  good to hear that Hero is gaining weight and growing well

Round  lmao you POAS pusher you! Its a bit early yet....even our POAS queen nato would agree!...eek! I just chart stalked you.....youve oved hun..yey!!!:happydance:

Raz  It only takes the once hun, and the day before ov is one of the best times to catch the eggie, good luck. Well done on the weight loss too

CJ  I hope the call is good news for you honey, and FXd youve caught the eggie too x


----------



## Allie84

Oh CJ, I really hope it's good news for you!!!! FX!!! 

Round, I bet you ov'ed but maybe you should BD today still because the temp rise may have been from the wine? What is your cervical position and CM like? 

Well done on the weight loss Raz! :thumbup:

Sparkly, your chart is looking good! Rouge temp drop meant nothing, yay. 

Hoping, every time I see a midwife or doc I hope they just say sure let's do a scan haha. I hope you have better luck than me. ;) 

Vicky, glad the appointment went pretty well....sorry they didn't do anything but I guess if they don't think they need to then that's a really good sign. 

Dazed, I really hope the :witch: stays away. How many DPO are you?

AFM, my current worry is the bottle of flavored water I drank this morning....an energy drink in disguise! :change: It had no caffeine but did have herby stuff in it like taurine and a quick Google search tells me that's bad. I'm such an idoit! Just drinking water thinking it's safe.


----------



## Dazed

Allie - I pretty sure I'm 14dpo, but with my track record... I may not be. I keep running to the loo to check to see if she's made an apperance yet, but no. I keep getting my hopes up, but then I have to remind myself not to. I have cramps like she should be coming and the tatas have lost their sensitivity, so its only a matter of time I think.


----------



## VGibs

LADIES OF DISCO - I NEED YOUR HELP!

Did that get your attention??? LOL I am currently in the process of creating a mini clothing/costume/photography art collection.....

It is a mixture of a kind of goth/steampunk/victorian type of clothing and I am planning a photo shoot to show off my designs....

And since I love you all I decided that in the back round of this photoshoot I want to hang pictures of where you gals all live!!!!!!!!! I mean get out there with your cameras and take pictures of jolly ole England and Colorado and Illinois and where ever you ladies live!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is the biggest artistic venture I have ever attempted and I want you all to be a part of it!!!!!!!!! I am giving you a lot of notice because of the detail involved in these designs it will probably take me four months to get the first 2 dresses done! If you want to be a part of this then I will give you my email so you can send me the photos! 

[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls.
Vicky sorry to hear they didn't get to the bottom of Hero's vomiting. Pool little soul!

CJ I really hope you get some good news here. Why else would they ring you do you reckon?

Allie, don't worry about the caffeine, I've been sipping a diet coke ever day as it helps with the MS. It's only 1 little bottle.

Well done on the weight loss Raz!

Hoping really sorry to hear you didn't get your midnight scan. Hope you can reschedule soon.

Jen, your life sounds like Eastenders I reckon, not Cori :haha:

Rounders, hope you've ov and caught one of those juicy follies! :thumbup:

Sparkly and Dazed I have my fingers crossed for both of you this month.

:hi: to SM and anyone else I've forgotten

AFM Nothing much to report. I nearly puked all over myself whilst I was driving today. I'm dry retching many times a day, but taking it as a good sign, so not complaining. I'm feeling very short tempered with Mal for some reason. Maybe hormones? :shrug:


----------



## sugarlove

PS Megg sorry to hear about that bitch woman, you should defo complain.
Hope you manage to get your meds sorted out.

VGibs, sounds like a very exciting project! :thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

sugar - I was a total bitch through my whole pregnancy with meme.....OH had to put up or shut up! hahaha He didnt mind!


----------



## bbhopes

I'm very short tempered today too, but pretty sure it's pms. Hope you feel better soon Sugar


----------



## sugarlove

Boo to PMS BB! :growlmad:


----------



## CJSG1977

I wish I knew sugar. Unless they have decided to let us go through the full assessment or to see if our circumstances have changed. Which they have for the better. I will let you all know in the morning.

VGibs what a positively beautiful idea. Count me in! Brought a tear to my eye. Good luck with the designs.


----------



## SMFirst

Sugar- it sounds so weird, but I am so happy you are feeling pukey!! MS is a good sign!!


----------



## sugarlove

Ah thanks SM.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls



hoping:) said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hoping: so are you withholding how you feel for the sake of keeping the peace...and you have background fears that your baby will be subject to FIL's traits...you already know your oh is not a carbon copy of his father, and your interpretation of this voice is influenced by knowing how the FIL uses it, if he spoke to me like that, having never met his father, would i see the voice the way you see the father use it? prob not as you have other factors influencing how you see it. Its defo good to be aware of it and recognising what your dreams tell you is listening to your unconscious and thats how you can in part know yourself, sounds like your oh is going to be a great dad. I DEFO THINK BOY!!! cant wait to hear the results
> 
> I am withholding my feelings from my FIL to keep the peace but its not just me its their whole family. I asked Tim's mom how she dealt with it and she pretty much just lets it go in one ear and out the other. No one wants to tell him because he would be too upset... apparently that is exactly how HIS father is. I'm sure you would see it the same as we do... Without even mentioning it my dad brought it up to me and asked if he was always like that. My FIL is a good guy and has good intentions. He just comes across a little rough. I think Tim is going to be an amazing dad too:D I'll let you know if you are right about the gender:thumbup:Click to expand...


sorry hoping, i think you misunderstood me, you said:

_Tim knows it upsets me when he accidently uses his &#8220;dad&#8217;s voice&#8221; so he asked me to let him know when he is doing it. I do and he always apologizes immediately for it but the other day I got to thinking about our future child and how I didn&#8217;t want this trait to get passed along to him/her so I think that is what caused the dreams. Wow&#8230; that feels good to get off my chest. I didn&#8217;t really connect the dream to anything until you asked me about it._

and what i was saying was dont worry too much about the FIL trait being passed down, because your child wont read Tim the same way you read the FIL...even if Tim does does the FIL voice its not the same as the FIL using it i dont think - i wasnt saying the FIL wouldnt be interpreted like that by everyone, i was saying Tim wouldnt be if ya get me

Rounders:

wow look at that temp increase, thats a STRONG one!!! im excited. You have defo popped

_When I was at the Fertility Clinic today there was a former employee who came in and was showing off her new baby. All the staff were gushing over the baby right in front of a lobby full of women struggling to conceive. It made me so angry._

whenever i go to ARGC theres _always_ women in the waiting room with children and babies, there's even toys in the waiting room. I thought the same, that its a bit inconsiderate to bring your children into a waiting room full of women who actually cant conceive, but im starting to wonder if its just the likes of us who feel that way. My sister wasnt like us when she had 7 years of IVF and a TFMR at 22 weeks. 

Meggs your post then demonstrates how very differently your clinic sees things to my clinic. Weird how polar opposite they can be. I think my sister, being a nurse is incredibly pragmatic

Vic, lets have a Hero update, how is her projectiling getting on, any better? 

ahh, just got to your post about hospital update and 6 outfit changes, i hope they come up with something here. It must be exhausting for all of you. Are you gathering confidence in looking after her still? I hope that you are

Sparkly: your post about being self centered made me laugh for some reason. perhaps the honesty? tickled me anyway. Your chart is looking good, dare i whisper..almost text book...4dpo is early for implantation dips, but still is looking fiiiiiine

NOOOO i was expecting gender updates from midnight secret scanning. 

No more time to read..hi Dazy, Jen, Sugar (happy 7 weeks!!), S&M, Luce, Allie (haha the crow visited me on my bfp day....now it lands in my back garden...making mobile phone noises, even John has heard it now so i have evidence i am not making it up)

AFM...still getting mild crampy feeings, and a sharp pain in my right hand side when i sneeze, but doesnt feel scary, think its just things moving on

i am as big as an infant rhino. i really am.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi CJ and BB too - all the consonants


----------



## VGibs

Happy onion day Nato!


----------



## NatoPMT

holy crap, i have an onion!! i never noticed. thats massive

ho he ho he haa.


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> holy crap, i have an onion!! i never noticed. thats massive
> 
> ho he ho he haa.

Congrats, that is awesome. Just wait until you're walking around with an eggplant. I'm scared for what's next, those fruit get awfully big. My back isn't being very nice to me these days. 

Any ladies have any advice for relief for lower back pain from carrying around a bowling ball? I'm going to start a prenatal yoga next week and I've had a couple massages...but sadly I can't have daily massages so need some advice.


----------



## VGibs

Oh Yogi....I was unfortunate enough to get a massive back injury when I was 6 months pregnant...I had a lot of relief by laying in bed with a bunch of pillows under my back and also from my bath tub...it was big enough that I could roll over on my tummy and just kind of float there so it took all the pressure off of my back


----------



## SMFirst

Yogi - my friend is doing the prenatal yoga and finds it really helpful. she is also visiting a chiropractor..

Nato - baby rhinos are cute, in an armour-plated, prehistoric way.. just be glad you aren't the size of a momma rhino :)
 



Attached Files:







baby-rhino.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1









unknown2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## yogi77

VGibs said:


> Oh Yogi....I was unfortunate enough to get a massive back injury when I was 6 months pregnant...I had a lot of relief by laying in bed with a bunch of pillows under my back and also from my bath tub...it was big enough that I could roll over on my tummy and just kind of float there so it took all the pressure off of my back

Ohhhh that sucks!! The floating in the bathtub thing sounds like a good idea, I will try that for sure. 




SMFirst said:


> Yogi - my friend is doing the prenatal yoga and finds it really helpful. she is also visiting a chiropractor..


I'm hoping I can learn some tricks from the yoga class to use at home everyday!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: 

Hoping I hope you get your scan it will be a nice surprise.

Dazed I really hope the ho bag stays away for you keeping everything crossed.

Round, CJ and Sparkly good luck in the tww fingers crossed. CJ I really hope they are going to give you the full assessment let us know what its all about will be thinking of you.

yay for ms sugar.

Allie dont worry about the caffine you are allowed a certain amount of caffine I have been really crazy about caffine since I got pregnant not touching a drop but this week Ive been craving ice cold coke so have been allowing myself a small amount. I found this online that says you are allowed 200mg of caffine a day which is the equivilant of 5 cans of coke (Im not even having one can), 8 small milk chocolate bars, 2 cups of instant coffee or one cup of filter coffe, 2 mugs of tea and 2 energy drinks. 

Megg I am so sorry sweetie that you had to deal with that stupid women some people really should engage their brains before they open their mouths. Hope you manage to get your meds ok and insurance company doesnt cause any problems. I know are journeys have been different but I understand that feeling of despair and that it will never happen. After our 3rd loss steve and I had a conversation as to whether we were going to continue to try as it all got a bit to much. I found the hope and strength to continue in different places I lent heavily on steve and my mum and of course you girls gave me the strength to try again. What Im trying to say is we're here for you you've had a lot of crap thrown at you, staying strong and positive isnt always easy but we're here to get you through the dark times. I have faith it will happen for you. :hugs:

Jen I am so sorry your having to go through so much with your neighbours good for Paul not changing his statement and I think you should take the injuction out this womens husband is totally out of order harrassing you like that. Hope the police sort it out and support you.

Vgibbs count me in.

Nato happy 17 weeks woo hoo :happydance: those last few weeks seem to have gone by so quickly. Ive been a bit up and down but doing better today.

BB sorry about the pms good luck with your appointment.

Vicky glad that the appointment went well but sorry that they havent helped with reflux hope it eases for her soon.

AFM: well I had to have more blood taken yesterday they are checking my liver function to check I haven't got Obstetric cholestasis (they dont think I do but want to rule it out) they've also done a full blood count. Been a bit concerened about the slap cheek but baby has been very active last couple of days which has been reassuring. Today I got an email from my mum shes on holiday but checks her email every few days and I had emailed her to keep her up to date and shes pretty sure I had it as a child so I'll have immunity which reassured me. Saw my midwife today she is so lovely and steve was able to come with me which was good. Babys hb is good and strong about 140 bpm and Im measuring bang on where I should be so thats good. My blood pressure is very low but thats not a surprise as its always on the low side and when they took my blood yesterday they checked my blood pressure so I knew it was low. She's also going to chase my results from my blood tests and will book us in for the antinatal/paranting classes. I see her again in about 5 weeks.


----------



## CJSG1977

Yay for Nato's onion!!!!!! Woop woop!

Sorry about your backache Yogi! The ideas sound great that have been suggested. Pillows under your back feel lovely!

I cant get my dongle to work so I'm annoyed and using my mobile as a hotspot.


----------



## LucyJ

> Congrats, that is awesome. Just wait until you're walking around with an eggplant. I'm scared for what's next, those fruit get awfully big. My back isn't being very nice to me these days.
> 
> Any ladies have any advice for relief for lower back pain from carrying around a bowling ball? I'm going to start a prenatal yoga next week and I've had a couple massages...but sadly I can't have daily massages so need some advice.

ha ha know that feeling by back has started giving me a bit of problems. I dont like to think how big those fruits get!! Ive been having warm baths as it takes the pressure of everything I can just float also the baby seems to love it. Im going to start swimming (once Ive located a maternity costume) I think it'll be more like floating but my friend swore by it for back pain when she was pregnant. Ive got an exercise ball which steves is going to pump up for me as someone told me that can help.


----------



## CJSG1977

Sounds like you are a bit worried Lucy, but at the same time looks like you will be all ok! Glad the hb was good. :dance: antenatal / parenting classes! Try not to worry yourself about the blood results.x


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks CJ yeah I have been a little bit worried about it all I guess its the not knowing. Ive also found it a bit hard with my mum being away I know this will sound a bit crazy but my mum was away when we had the inital scare with our first pregnancy, then away when I suffered my 2nd loss and I know her being away wont cause anything to go wrong but since shes been away Ive been on antibioctics, had to have blood taken twice, had a scare and been exposed to this slap cheek just feel like I need her here which is totally daft and unfair of me I would never say that to her plus my mum and dad deserve a relaxing holiday away its been a tough year and half for them. Also along with steve she is my rock I talk to her everyday normally dont see her as much as I would like as she lives back home (where Im from 3 hours away from where we are). Shes really good at reassuring me. Im just thankful for her having internet access but dont want to disturb her to much they are having a fab time and when I email I make sure to say to her and dad not to worry we're fine. Although I have told her if she wants go away again before the babys due she has to take us as well.

Looking forward to the antenatal classes theres 5 all in, 3 during the day which is just for me and two evening ones which steve can come to. The midwife told steve the two evening ones where one about supporting me through the labour and the other one was on feeding to which he repsonded jokingly "that sounds good to me" she laughed at him and pointed out it wasnt for him but about breast feeding :haha: He makes me chuckle.


----------



## SMFirst

yogi77 said:


> SMFirst said:
> 
> 
> Yogi - my friend is doing the prenatal yoga and finds it really helpful. she is also visiting a chiropractor..
> 
> I'm hoping I can learn some tricks from the yoga class to use at home everyday!Click to expand...

I'm not sure what all they learn but I guess one of the things is a breathing/ stretching combination which is supposed to really help during labor as well, so my friend is planning on taking her yoga mat to the hospital too!


----------



## VGibs

Oh I used a huge excercise ball too....I loved that thing...It took the whole weight of my big belly off of my back and helped to spread my hips


----------



## VGibs

A yoga mat??? LOL Im sorry but the idea of doing yoga during labor just is funny to me....you get down to your complete natural self...the last thing I could consider doing during labor is some yoga pose....you do whatever makes you comfortable and what feels good to your body....during transition for natural labor you want to peel the wallpaper off the walls you can not even focus on anything let alone a yoga pose...no offense to your friend but I just don't see that working


----------



## hoping:)

vGibs- the project sounds like it is going to be awesome! 

Sugar- yay for ms... you'll be wishing it away in a few weeks:haha:

Nato- yep, definitely misunderstood you:dohh: You are almost half way there! Have you bought anything for little ninja baby yet?

Yogi- sorry you are having back pain. I've been having bad back pain too but I'm sure it is worse having it with a baby the size of an eggplant! The yoga will surely help you and Lucy has the right idea with swimming. I hope you find a way to ease it.

Allie- I wouldn't worry too much about the caffine either. I never drank soday before I was pregnant but now I crave a cherrie Pepsi every now and then!

Lucy- I hope all the blood tests come back normal. It sounds like your LO is doing just great so I hope you are not worrying too much and I hope your mom returns soon. Have fun at your classes!


----------



## yogi77

VGibs said:


> Oh I used a huge excercise ball too....I loved that thing...It took the whole weight of my big belly off of my back and helped to spread my hips

we have an exercise ball, it just needs some more air

...did you lie on it belly up?


----------



## VGibs

I lied on it...I sat on it with my legs spread wide...I bounced on that puppy...I lived on that darn ball for the last month I was pregnant....the bouncing was the most fun because it allowed pressure to be directed in different areas


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> A yoga mat??? LOL Im sorry but the idea of doing yoga during labor just is funny to me....you get down to your complete natural self...the last thing I could consider doing during labor is some yoga pose....you do whatever makes you comfortable and what feels good to your body....during transition for natural labor you want to peel the wallpaper off the walls you can not even focus on anything let alone a yoga pose...no offense to your friend but I just don't see that working

Well I guess these are yoga techniques akin to Lamaze breathing, not like Tree pose or anything.. but seeing as it's her first, she has no idea what it will be like (as I don't).. But she is a focused and strong person, so if there are no complications I could see it working.. 

But it's like those women who come up with a birthing plan - I don't see why they bother since you can't predict anything..

(Like my sister - the baby's arm was pinned up by the head so even though the labor was quick she spent three hours pushing and then they ended up going in with forceps...)


----------



## Allie84

3 hours pushing! Oh my! :wacko:

Thanks girls, I guess I mistyped as it's not the caffeine I'm actually worried about, it was the taurine in it. I know there's nothing I can do about it now, it just makes me mad I didn't read the label. 

Aww, Lucy, :hugs: I can understand why you would want your mum around right now. When do they get home? Good luck for your blood results. 

Yogi, enjoy the class, I think it sounds pretty cool.

I just got back from my first prenatal class myself. :) It's an early pregnancy class at the hospital and was really enjoyable and informative; I know Alex learned a lot as he's not on Google 24/7 like I am. 

Virginia, I think your project sounds like a lovely idea! :) I will definitely take a few photos for you.


----------



## NatoPMT

Happy 13 weeks Allie!!! Thats one tri outta the way - how are the neuroses? does this give you some more confidence? 

YogiB - i have been getting a bit of backache too, i did a bit of reading and the only think i remember is to get on all fours at some point every day, which spreads the load between the vertebrae, or loosens them up or somert - i have been going swimming instead but it takes me 10 mins to get into and out of my costume now. People keep telling me to go to yoga or pilates too but im very resistant. Im a bit scared of big fruit. 

S&M, that rhino is WAY cuter than me. I think i might want one now. it might grow up and start turning the furniture over though, something to bear in mind. What are you doing for your 1st wedding anniversary? any plans? 

Gibby, did you get a proper pregnancy pillow? back injury at 24 weeks is not good. Loving the floating image though, its pregnancy matrix. I read that babies love the feeling of their mum's being in water cos they feel the weightlessness too

Luce: they are looking after you well, hope the liver function tests come back good. Glad the blood pressure is staying low. The baby will love baths, i read they feel the weightlessness. I am just repeating myself now. Hope everything rights itself soon - i can understand your worry aboutyour mum not being here, i feel the same about John attending my apps, if he is not there, something goes wrong

Hoping, how have you got an orange?? i never had an orange??? i just had a lemon and now i have an onion. An orange is bigger than an onion. They are messing with my head.


----------



## vickyd

Swimming while prego is the best! I was lucky to be in my first trimester during the summer so i was at the beach for hours every day. I think the swimming was the only thing that kept me from turning completely into a mature rhino...
Nato love the way you announced the pregnancy on facebook! Wouldnt expect anything less of you!!!
Virginia i have an excellent idea for the photos, ill take piccies of all the closed buisnesses in Athens due to the recession. Todays closure was my neighborhood sephora and a starbucks. Will go well with your punk gothic themeim thinking....Now just have to remember to take my camera out on my errands.

Luce why did they think to test for the cholestiasis thingy???? Are you have bad body rash?


----------



## jenny25

hope everyone is doing good and feeling well sorry i have been such a moan recently but i feel like im going to combust all this stress constant migraines and now my period has started again when will it end urgh :(:(:(


----------



## Sparkly

Morning chicks

Nato  hey baby is an onion...yey!! I know my chart is looking good, but im trying not to get too excited, as I have had fabulous charts in the past, even tri-phasic ones and I was not up duffed!

Yogi  sorry your back is playing up, I can only suggest resting it as much as you can, lie down on your side with pillows supporting your back and another pillow between your knees, hot water bottles are good on back pain, however I dont know if that is advised during pregnancy, maybe consult your midwife on that one.

Lucy  not more blood tests, you must feel like a pin cushion. Glad your MW appointment went well.

SM  I am loling at your friend taking her yoga mat in for during labour, and Ive gotta agree with Virginia, it will be the last thing on her mind. Im glad its not just me that always thought that birthing plans are a waste of paper, its an attempt to force control on a situation that is out of our control. Ouch your poor sister that mustve been exhausting for her, I only pushed for around 20 mins and I wanted a medal, medal, medal, gimmee, gimmee, gimmee!

Allie - OMG your baby is a peach!! And youre in 2nd tri yey! :happydance:

Jen  Im sorry this stress is surrounding you atm. I know that the metformin can cause migraines if you dont eat enough....are you eating right? Have the docs prescribed you anything for them? I used to take migraleve (sp) that works a treat. Strange that your period has started again on CD7, is it full flow? ((hugs))

AFM  congestion continues, my ribs are now hurting from all the sneezing! I have been over-excitedly overlaying my chart with all of you pregos charts.....and Im matching sugars prego one very nicely thank you.....this of course means nothing, see above lol! :dohh:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly, your chart defo looks like mine except a few days earlier, and even better as your post dip temps are slightly higher than the pre dip ones. I have a tinkling feeing!!! What can i tinkle?? Ive had to give up the bunnies due to the rhino status - i need a bunny substitute and quick. Where is bleu when you need her, shes full of stuff to get superstitious about. 

jen sorry youre so stressed. I think you should move. 

Vic, beach swimming? i would SO love to live in a hot country. Even if im a bit scared of the sea. Paddling on the mud flats just isnt cutting it. Would LOVE to see your recession photos - get your camera fired up. 

John just called and hes been given a really good pay rise - im very impressed with him. We might be able to afford a christmas turkey yet.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps sparkly, i had 1 triphasic that was a false alarm too, that was really upsetting. I have found a superstitious trinket for getting you pregnant - someone gave me some red jasper for pregnancy. Im rubbing it with all my might!!

pps there's always the chance you had a weirdy temp on CD14 and ovd earlier than your chart says and its a real 5 or 6dpo implantation dip not a pretend tease 4dpo one. <pleasepeaseplease>


----------



## Allie84

I can't sleep! Wahh! I've had a killer headache for like 3 days and I swear my MS is getting worse, how can that be?!

Nato, if I'm completely honest I think my neurosis is at a peak, I was laying awake in the night wondering what excuse I could use-my headache, the stomach cramps I got, pure paranoia- to stroll up to the mid-wife walk in clinic and hear the heartbeat. The thing is, I think I just need reassurance before I make my big announcements this weekend. 

Woohooo to John's payrise!!! :happydance: 

Sparkly, your chart is looking mighty fine today.


----------



## vickyd

Great news on Johns payrise!! Now you can start start splurging on useless baby stuff lol!!!

Allie maybe you should get a doppler, i didnt get one cause id be permanantly attached to it but i did get a scan whenever i wanted...


----------



## jenny25

yeah i think we should hun too on the brighter note we recieved a letter from the police saying that paul doesnt need to attend the crown court that she is being charged with section 4 threatening words and behaviour and possession of offensive weapon 
im going to call the school i need to pick up aarron early cause i cant face bumping into him at the school no more im like a nervous wreck x


----------



## pregoinnorge

Nato &#8211; that's a ninja onion! Yay for John's raise! Bring on the turkey.

Yogi &#8211; I hope you can ease your back pain. I don't have any good advice so listen to the other girls! 

Sparkly- I'm excited about your chart! Sorry you're feeling like poo though. I've got everything crossed for you girl!

Allie - I think you should just buy a doppler so you can listen all the freaking time. I admit to listening at least once if not twice a day. Yes I know that's obsessive, but that's how it is!

AFM-nothing new. Still spotting and my doctor still hasn't called me back. I started the process now of changing doctors even though I know it's a little awkward to do that in the middle of a pregnancy. I just don't feel like she listens to me or cares enough to give me the support I need. But, there's no way to know beforehand if the next one will be any better so it's a crap shoot. I am allowed to change two times a year though, so let's hope the next one is good!


----------



## Sparkly

nato - You've had me excitedly checking my charts, and I do behold that a similar temp dip happened in my last pregnancy chart....but at 3dpo :shrug: This was the day gentle cramping in my uterus started.......and the first sign that I swore I was preggie! (whispers) I HAVE THAT THIS CYCLE I then went on to have a further and bigger temp dip @ 11dpo which was prob implantation........
Woo Hoo for John's pay rise :happydance: which of course he needs now he has his daughter's wedding to save for :haha:

Allie - hope you're feeling better soon sweetie x


----------



## pregoinnorge

oh man jenny! this is seriously like a movie or something! I'm really sorry you're having to deal with all of this. It sounds really stressful. hugs!


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie i hear you - i went to the GP and demanded a doppler and then look what happened, hysterical crying in the street and an emergency sprint to hospital. I have been reading about cortisol production in pregnancy (worst in 3rd tri) and realised i REALLY need to chill and not chase the neurosis. Worrying will not make your outcomes better - i have now decided to stop giving my worries any air space by not entertaining them or allowing the thoughts to progress, not allowing myself to go down that route and distract myself CBT stylee. That said, i still felt very precarious at 13 weeks, and my doppler disaster was at 15 weeks....but your chances of problems have plummeted now - can you work on finding a medium of being aware but not hyper aware now you are 2nd tri? I think by this time, i have realised that the scares of the last fews weeks were just that...scares, so i am in a place that i have realised its better to ignore my thoughts than follow them up as i have had so many scares that werent justified...what will work for you?


----------



## Sparkly

Prego - i hope your new doc will be more sympathetic honey :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Amy i think the most important thing is to have an understanding doc, hopefully the next one will be better. I hope its a man, i find they are more sensitive to pregnant woman who have suffered loss.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Sparkly, Vicky and Amy! I agree I should get a doppler...but then I worry I will become obsessive. Or not be able to find the hb, and the midwives do it in a few seconds. Not that always wanting to go to the Drs. office isn't obsessive! 

Amy, I think it's good you are changing doctors. You deserve someone who will return your calls! Are you seeing an OB or a GP? 

Sparkly, I'm getting really excited for you. When will you test?

Jenny, good luck at the school today, hope you don't see him.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Great news on Johns payrise!! Now you can start start splurging on useless baby stuff lol!!!

my sister has saved EVERYTHING for her 3 children for me. All i have to get are mattresses. Shes got prams and travel systems and everything - we are going to her house next weekend to start collecting it. Thats proper and real and everything. woooo hooo

that means john can spend his payrise on presents for his pregnant wife. I hope. 

Jen, i think you should you move, you dont need this crap. I said that a bit flippantly as i know a lot of people arent in a position to move, but this cant be good for your son, your relationship or your ttc. Feeling nervous all the time will use your physical resources up. Adrenalin and cortisol are not good for you

Amy, i didnt realise you were spotting, this must be scary as hell for you, have you had the position of your placenta checked? i know low lying placenta can cause bleeds (and not a precursor to mc either). Do you have a 12 week blood test for chromosome probs in Norway? If you do, be aware of this. Bleeds can cause high hcg which can give a false positive on Down Syndrome bloods, i had this and this is one of the reasons why i had a 1 in 4 chance of DS. If you have high hcg, this spotting may have caused it, not a chromosome disorder. I am more worried about these things for you than your pregnancy being under threat, we know that not contractions and clots are good. 

Sparkly, im talking in a high pitched voice now!!! Stop making me talk in a high pitched voice!!! can you should us your last bfp chart? I am mentally tinkling all over the place

tinkle tinkle tinkle


----------



## Sparkly

Allie84 said:


> Sparkly, I'm getting really excited for you. When will you test?

Probably start @9dpo I usually do....


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> Allie i hear you - i went to the GP and demanded a doppler and then look what happened, hysterical crying in the street and an emergency sprint to hospital. I have been reading about cortisol production in pregnancy (worst in 3rd tri) and realised i REALLY need to chill and not chase the neurosis. Worrying will not make your outcomes better - i have now decided to stop giving my worries any air space by not entertaining them or allowing the thoughts to progress, not allowing myself to go down that route and distract myself CBT stylee. That said, i still felt very precarious at 13 weeks, and my doppler disaster was at 15 weeks....but your chances of problems have plummeted now - can you work on finding a medium of being aware but not hyper aware now you are 2nd tri? I think by this time, i have realised that the scares of the last fews weeks were just that...scares, so i am in a place that i have realised its better to ignore my thoughts than follow them up as i have had so many scares that werent justified...what will work for you?

Thanks Nato. Very good points! I really hope I can chill out. I need to employ some CBT techniques. It's not even like I'm convinced anything's wrong, I'm just craving reassurance. And I keep telling myself that after this time I won't need any more reassurance. I like what you say about ignoring your thoughts instead of following up on them. Because if I run to the doctor every time I have a worry that could get crazy.


----------



## Sparkly

Click the link to my chart.......It's on the chart overlay....the one in green...can you see it? 30th Jan one, you should be able to see all of my charts if you scroll down, it is of course the very first one I did!


----------



## Dazed

Chart is looking good Sparkly!

Prego - I hope you get a good doctor. Its not fair that we (as patients) have to jump from doc to doc just to get the care we feel we deserve and pay for!

Allie - Sorry the MS is getting worse and keeping you up.

Nato - YAY for fb annoucements and getting baby things! I'm so proud of you! :yipee:


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly although im crap at reading charts i can see why everone is getting excited! Maybe this time you should hold out and test say 11 DPO, do something different for good lucks sake!


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce why did they think to test for the cholestiasis thingy???? Are you have bad body rash?

Yep. My eczema has been so much worse and my skin is so so dry never known it this bad at all but last week I developed this other rash all over my tummy and legs and it was spreading so the dr put me on antibiotics and said if it didnt improve to come back. The eczema got better but this other rash which is totally different to my eczema hasnt so they wanted to rule it out they said it was rare so unlikely although the last time they said that to me about pernicious anaemia it turned out I had it glad they are checking at least then I'll know.

Nato congrats to John on the payrise presents for his pregnant wife seems fair to me :flower: Yay to getting baby stuff we've only got our pram and that was only because we got a massive saving on it think we need to start getting ourselves organised as steve pointed out today that our little one is due in 14 weeks!!!!!

Sparkly I am sending out so many good thoughts to the universe for you and keeping everything crossed for you so exicted.

Allie I think you should get a dopplar I am so glad I have mine it really does provide a lot of reassurance if your worried about becoming obessive with it get Alex to do what steve did and hide it from you so you only do it when he is around steve slowly let up and let me know where it was. 

Jen :hugs:

Amy Im so sorry your dealing with that but glad you've got the dopplar and its helping to reassure you. Hope your next dr is more understanding you need someone on your side who will listen and care.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Round2

Sparkly, that's a pretty looking chart. I really, really, really, hope this is it for you!!!

Prego, good for you for having the balls to change doctors. Not alot of people are proactive enough to take charge and do that. I hope it works out for you.

Allie, that's a tough call about getting a doppler. I debate all the time if I should get one next time around. Personally, I think it would do more harm for me than good....like Vicky said, it would be glued to me. But for some people it works quite nicely. I agree with Nato though, you're at the point now where the chance of something happening is so rare. You just need to let go your fears and enjoy this time.

Jenny....MOVE!! Please, please! That sounds like such a terrible environment. You don't need this kind of stress right now.

Nato, your FB announcement made me cry. Seriously, it could just be clomid, but it just made me realize how far you've come. So happy for you.

AFM, temp wasn't spectacularly high today. I'm sure that I OV'd, just hope it happened on Wednesday not yesterday. 

I've been so emotional for the past few days....it's exhausting!!! Can't decide if it's the clomid, or just the usual crap. Usually I love the TTW and am full of hope, this time BFN fear is kicking in already.


----------



## jenny25

ok so i called the witness care unit spoke to a nice woman their and she knows the case so what she has done she is emailing the officer thats dealing with the case just now and to get him to contact me and paul , i called paul's work in tears cause ive had enough i cant take it no more we dont need this so its going to get sorted man when did i become such a whimp its obv that someone else has reported that she had a knife as he is not needed in court and she is getting charged so their is nothing we can do 

lucy im so sorry your not well right now darling when do you get your blood work back ?

im sorry my head has not all been their the last few days you guys i hope you are all well xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Jen you poor thing you really dont need this I wish there was something I could do to make things better for you. Can you all get away for a short brake I know it wont solve the problem but maybe by getting away from it all will help you relax & feel better. :happydance:

Well some of my bloods are back just got a text from my midwife my liver function is normal :happydance: as is everything else apart from my blood count which has dropped to 10.6 from 12.4 when I had them done at 13 weeks, midwife wants me to get a prescription for iron tablets as my levels have dropped so just phoned dr's who were very unhelpful the dr has marked it as borderline no further action required so receptionist wouldnt sort out a prescription I explained it was because the blood count had dropped which is why shes concerened (its one of the reasons why Im under a consultant as well and Ive been eating a lot of iron enriched food) she was really off hand with me so then I asked if my other bloods were back and she just said the dr's looked at then and there all fine, which didnt answer my question. I still need to know if I have immunity from slap cheek or not. Eventually she said she could get my dr to call me so I can speak to him so now waiting to hear from him. Awww why are things never simple my dr is lovely but he's a bit dithery so I normally see another dr who I first saw after my first loss and she was so sweet/understanding and helpful that I have continued to see her but she only works wed and thurs. 

Sorry for such a long post.

Round keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Girls! I've been MIA for a bit. I've missed you all though! I'm not going to try to catch up as I think almost 2 months of reading would kill me! LOL! 

So what's the scoop?


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry i gotta be quick as i have a cherry pie that needs my urgent attention...just wanted to give rounders a hug 

I think you ov'd wednesday, but the charts confuse me sometimes so i could be wrong, but i think they always put ov at the point before the biggest temp increase and its a big old temp increase youre rocking there. I think you have had a really strong, 2 egg ov from the scan and the temp increase. I think your wobbles are from the pressure this has now created and the clomid creating wobbles. This is ALL GOOD - it might take a month or more to get clomid bfp (sugar was 2 months wasnt she) but yours is on its way, you are now in the best ever position to get a bfp, and BOOM it will be here. I hope with all my bobby socks its this month.


----------



## SMFirst

Well, I considered telling my friend that the ladies who've had kids laughed at the idea of taking a yoga mat to the hospital but I figure I will let her sort it out herself.. Like I say, she's a determined person..

In fact, my husband keeps shaking his head at them as this friend got a midwife solely because she knows that her husband will not be attentive enough to help her during labor.. That's not a great way to start a family is it?


Anyway - 

Jenny - I think you should look into moving out of that neighborhood too!

Nato - I think you should repost your facebook announcement here so that we others can see it (or maybe I'm the only one not connected..)

Allie - sadly, neurosis does not have a peak, but hopefully you will get to a stage where you can enjoy a bit of pregnancy, even one minute at a time!

Lucy - glad you got good results!!

Sparkly and Round and Dazed - I have my fingers crossed that we can be bump buddies starting in the next few days... (I know it's too early for me to test but I want to..) - but I have been getting low abdomen gentle cramps for the past couple of days, which may be more like AF coming...


----------



## NatoPMT

are you on FB susan? 

i am sending MASSIVE preggo vibes to S&M, Megg, Dazed, Jen, Sparkles, Round, BB, CJ and Razzer

Its time for the Baby Gods who Dazy prays to, to get up off their omnipotent backsides!!!

Hi Jaymes!! saw your sis pic on fb, she hasnt got fat arms like me, i was envious. 

Luce, great news about your results, sorry the eczema is playing up so much, it must be horrible for you.


----------



## Dazed

Your funny Nato! 

Still nothing for me here, or atleast out of the ordinary I guess.


----------



## NatoPMT

Its just not fair. Its going to happen, it really, really is, apparently things just need a nudge, or some help. 

Even so, it took me 11 months to get my bfp, and it happened naturally, so anything can happen. TTCAL is a dark time - we need some damned light in here.


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls well i need to work this out i think cause of the bank holiday coming on the monday paul gets paid on the last working day of the month so it might be changed to the friday next week if thats the case im gonna book us in to a little guest house a few miles away for the night its only £40 for the night i will have a look and take us away next sat night for the night so we can just have alone time you know so we can have some peace away from all the shite thats happened , a community police officer showed up just after 3 today to check on us and see how we were which was nice i have done all i can do for the time being 

thats great news lucy maybe thats why you have the rash cause your iron is low hun hope your taking things easy 

thanks nato sending preggo vibes to everyone soon we will all be bump buddies xxx


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> sorry i gotta be quick as i have a cherry pie that needs my urgent attention...just wanted to give rounders a hug
> 
> I think you ov'd wednesday, but the charts confuse me sometimes so i could be wrong, but i think they always put ov at the point before the biggest temp increase and its a big old temp increase youre rocking there. I think you have had a really strong, 2 egg ov from the scan and the temp increase. I think your wobbles are from the pressure this has now created and the clomid creating wobbles. This is ALL GOOD - it might take a month or more to get clomid bfp (sugar was 2 months wasnt she) but yours is on its way, you are now in the best ever position to get a bfp, and BOOM it will be here. I hope with all my bobby socks its this month.

I agree, I think it was Wednesday too. I was just concerned because yesterday's temp was taken after a bottle of wine the night before. I probably should have DTD last night to be sure, but DH wasn't feeling well.

Ho-hum. Just in one of those moods today. I'm pretty certain now that it's the clomid. I keep reading about people who got more moody and depressed as their cycle went on. And here I thought I was having any side-effects!


----------



## Dazed

Oh I'm fine right now Nato... NO darkness here! I PROMISE! I'm going to invest in creating my own journal so I don't have to bring this thread down anymore.


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - I am on FB, but I haven't really investigated how people post their profiles on here, and because I am trying to be quiet about TTC I didn't really want a bunch of new TTC and pregnant friends to show up on my profile (though otherwise I would totally be FB friends with you all :) )

I keep telling myself it will happen eventually even though the other day I had a stark and upsetting thought cross my head when I saw someone's baby bump : "That will never be me"

Lately I've been a bit bitter again toward those women who try their first month, expect to get pregnant, do get pregnant and have no issues.. While we sit here and pray and still nothing happens.. Why does it have to be like that?


Jenny - your trip away sounds much needed! Hope you can go and have a good time!


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> NO darkness here!

it was a bloody dark time for me - i dont think i coped very well, im very glad its not as bleak for you, thats excellent news

S&M, we are extremely discreet on FB, you have the choice to comment on others TTC relevant stuff - megg posts a bit about TTC for eg, but no one would ever comment on your stage on your page - TTC or bfp - without you mentioning it first. 

yeay to future bump buddies Jen. I think a few days away is a very good idea

where the bloody hell is sugar.


----------



## SMFirst

Dazed said:


> Oh I'm fine right now Nato... NO darkness here! I PROMISE! I'm going to invest in creating my own journal so I don't have to bring this thread down anymore.

Dazed you don't bring anyone down! The purpose of this site is to write what you feel, and also, when you bring up issues you find that others feel similar to you and then we can work through things together!


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> I agree, I think it was Wednesday too. I was just concerned because yesterday's temp was taken after a bottle of wine the night before. I probably should have DTD last night to be sure, but DH wasn't feeling well.
> 
> Ho-hum. Just in one of those moods today. I'm pretty certain now that it's the clomid. I keep reading about people who got more moody and depressed as their cycle went on. And here I thought I was having any side-effects!

i think any temp has the potential to go completely awol, theres so many factor governing it, like if you are sticking your bum out of the covers for eg

i see what you mean though. But the fact is, you had a scan with TWO eggs. Double the chance of a singleton. 

Your chances of conception the day after ov are about 13% or something teeny tiny. 

stupid moody clomid. do you need a wallow though? sometimes one is just needed. you can be a hippo to my rhino if you want


----------



## Dazed

I'm coping the best I can ATM. The reality is that I can't speed up the process. It will happen when/if its going to happen naturally or assisted.

SM - I don't make comments about TTC. I don't want others knowing my struggle or pressuring me, so I figure its best to keep my mouth shut so that there is nothing to comment on.


----------



## SMFirst

from a bit back: Nato, we have no real plans for our one year anniversary yet. We are going on our trip in the end of June (road trip around our province) and then we also have a $3000 property tax bill at the same time, so cash is limited..


----------



## Dazed

SMFirst said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm fine right now Nato... NO darkness here! I PROMISE! I'm going to invest in creating my own journal so I don't have to bring this thread down anymore.
> 
> Dazed you don't bring anyone down! The purpose of this site is to write what you feel, and also, when you bring up issues you find that others feel similar to you and then we can work through things together!Click to expand...

I know SM, but I never have a happy post, its one of the effects that having a mc has had on me. I would be posting everyday if I didn't hold back. I'm not saying that I'm always gloomy, but truth be told, BnB has put TTC into propective for me. I'm a private person by nature as to not offend anyone or make situations awkward.


----------



## SMFirst

I'm the same way Dazed - mostly private.. often negative..

I feel like a total fool now for saying "Oh I think I can get pregnant easily" When I was still on the pill.. I was so naive..

And again, I am bitter about that because of how many people I know that do get pregnant exceptionally easily.. 

But my husband reminds me that the numbers are skewed because no one talks about struggles, so I mustn't judge..


----------



## Dazed

I didn't expect to get pregnant quickly, mostly because of all of my cousins struggles. I also became a pessamist because I can't be let down when AF shows when I wasn't expecting a BFP to begin with. TBH though, I always have that glimmer of hope that I tell people to have.


----------



## Round2

Nato, oh I'm a wobbling hippo alright!! To be honest, there just isn't too much to say about it. That's how I know it's a drug induced wobble - nothing has really set me off.

I have to say though, I am concerned for hubby. Along with being sad, my blood is boiling and hubby is in the line of fire. Poor guy. He keeps sending emails back and forth planning out a baseball game he's going to with his friends. For some reason it's driving me crazy and totally pissing me off.

Dazed, don't ever feel that you have to hide our feelings on here. That's what we're here for....I know I certainly don't hide ANYTHING!!

SM, I have the same jealous thoughts when I see people like that. The worst part is that I was one of those people. Cramps are a good sign, maybe this will be your month.


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 said:


> I have to say though, I am concerned for hubby. Along with being sad, my blood is boiling and hubby is in the line of fire. Poor guy. He keeps sending emails back and forth planning out a baseball game he's going to with his friends. For some reason it's driving me crazy and totally pissing me off..

I laughed out loud at this at work just now :)

Randomly being pissed off by innocent emails - funny!


----------



## yogi77

SM I know what you mean about people getting pregnant on the first try. When we first started trying, 2 other close friends started trying a month after we did and both got pregnant the first shot. It took us 5 months and then I was so happy to be pregnant with 2 of my close friends...and then I had my MC and it was devestating. It took another few months after that to get pregnant again with this one, and when it does happen for you it will all be worth it. It was a very depressing time for me and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 

And you're right, nobody talks about the struggles and bumps along the way.

Allie I think you should get a doppler, it saved me from going insane until I could feel regular movements. I found that once I knew what I was doing I could always find the HB quicker than the doctor could lol. 

Nato very excited for your fb announcement and it will be so exciting for you to start picking up baby stuff from your sister...it will make it all seem very real!

Lucy glad your bloods were normal but hope you hear back from your doc soon regarding the slap cheek immunity!! how silly lol.



NatoPMT said:


> YogiB - i have been getting a bit of backache too, i did a bit of reading and the only think i remember is to get on all fours at some point every day, which spreads the load between the vertebrae, or loosens them up or somert - i have been going swimming instead but it takes me 10 mins to get into and out of my costume now. People keep telling me to go to yoga or pilates too but im very resistant. Im a bit scared of big fruit.

when I went for my massage the other day she demonstrated an on all fours cat pose for me to do to relieve the back pain, so I will definitely be trying that! :thumbup:

Jen sorry about all the stress you are dealing with, I agree it sounds like you should be moving!!


----------



## NatoPMT

crikey yogi... i didnt realise you were further ahead than Lucy. I honestly thought Lucy got pregnant about 10 weeks before you

Luce, i thought you were too far along to be valid bump buddies, please accept my apologies and i hope you dont mind me adding you to my bump buddy list

Thanks for the cat pose tip yogi, have just googled and will try and get onto the floor in an ungainly fashion without ending up rolling around, trapped on my back on the floor. 

*I am concerned for hubby*

haha :rofl: - does he realise whats about to happen, have the seismic charts been showing disturbance? 

Dazed, Im sorry that you feel pressured or feel that its not right in whatever way to share your struggle.

S&M, i think your husband is very right about the figures being skewed. I now wonder how many people on fb are cursing my easy luck at getting pregnant at 40 and announcing it, without knowing how its been. You just dont know a lot of the time - a very very senior director at my work just confided in me that her partner suffered an mc in Feb, because i told her i had cos i didnt want people to think of me the way we think of others who we see as having it easy.


----------



## NatoPMT

SMFirst said:


> from a bit back: Nato, we have no real plans for our one year anniversary yet. We are going on our trip in the end of June (road trip around our province) and then we also have a $3000 property tax bill at the same time, so cash is limited..

ugh, thats a nasty sounding bill. Road trip sounds brilliant though, i love road trips 

I was about to post the theme tune from Max and Paddy but rehearing it, its surprisingly inappropriate.


----------



## Dazed

Oh no, I don't feel pressured at all. TTC is a very unique situation thats different from person to person. I just don't want to be one of those lovely crazy ladies that people sit and wonder "what the hell is wrong with her" for thinking that either everything is a symptom or I'm neurotic (this does not go for any of your girls in my opinion). You know the ones that I'm talking about. I try to be a people pleaser, but outside of this tread I'm not.


----------



## SMFirst

OK - I've come to the conclusion that I don't have time to be pregnant or have a baby anytime soon - I bought a young Wisteria plant with the intention of planting near my house and having a beautiful flowering vine..

Upon reading some instructions on how to grow and prune them, it now seems like this will be a handful to say the least. Definitely will not be planting it near the house now for fear it will rip the roof off and life the foundation, so now I'm going to need a better plan.

What have I gotten myself into!!


----------



## Dazed

Oh god! Yeah, once I found out what Wisteria looked like fully grown, I opted out. You could put up a very thick pole for it to climb and in a few years it will look like a tree. Thats the only way I'm growing it.


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce, i thought you were too far along to be valid bump buddies, please accept my apologies and i hope you dont mind me adding you to my bump buddy list

Yay to being bump buddies :happydance: Awww you've made me smile.

My dr's called me back and he has done me a prescription the blood results for the slap cheek still aren't back yet not quite sure how that works but there we go hopefully they will be back on monday he will chase them mon if not.

Jen I think going away for a brake will do you the world of good.

I have another position for back ache that may help and you can get hubby to massage your back we were shown it at my yoga classes she recommended it for when your in labour basically you sit on cushions well anything we were sat on foam blocks with your legs either side then lean against a wall with your arms flat against the wall so you can rest your head on them then your hubby can massage your back she showed us a stroking techinique which was lovely so relaxing. Hope that makes sense.

S&M I dont know about wisteria it looks beautiful though good luck.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, glad your doctors are up on things and good at communicating with you. I wonder if with the slap cheek labs they need to see if something grows or something and that's why it takes so long? Hope you hear soon though! 

SM, I don't know about the plants but they sound pretty! Good luck. 

Round, sorry about the clomid rage. :hugs:

Dazed, when are you testing? 

Nato, awesome about all of the free baby loot! That's the way to do it. Also, I loved your FB announcement. It made me grin. 

Waking up at 4 am messes up your whole day. I will admit I went into the walk in midwife. I had no excuses, just said I was up all night worrying. They were very understanding and listened to baby but THEN I worried the hearrate sounded too slow (they didnt' tell me the rate). Seriously. Sigh. Before I left the midwife said maybe I should get on anxiety meds in the next few weeks if I don't return to normal. I really do realize my level of worry is totally out of proportion, so maybe he's right. I feel like a loon. 

It sounds like dopplers have helped a lot of you. Do you have any brand suggestions?


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - Look on ebay for a doppler - I bought one for like $60 CDN (it has sat unused so far but I'll be happy to have it when the time comes)

I bought the "Sonoline B - 3mHz" one as I had read good recommendations about it.


----------



## VGibs

I bought the angel sounds one...and it worked better then the doctors office one I was given


----------



## LucyJ

Ive got the angelsounds dopplar sassy recommended it to me and its been great got it new from ebay for £20.

Yay at hearing babys hb glad they were understanding and if they had any concerens about the hb they would of said try not to worry I know so much easier said than done. This little one is a keeper and woo hoo to being in the 2nd tri.


----------



## VGibs

Here is me being a cow....


Spoiler
I EFFIN HATE FRIDAYS!!!!!!!!! I used to go out with my ex best friend every friday night and have some drinks and dance and have a really good time. Now I am lucky if I get my butt off the couch and do anything. I had my Mom over all day and we went plant shopping but before we got to go to the planthouse the baby started screaming her lungs out because she was tired and hungry and wouldn't take her bottle I made for just in case. Then we came home and my Mom left and all I can think about is how much fun I used to have on Fridays and how I used to get all dressed up. Now I never put on mascara let alone fit into anything I used to wear. It just makes me wanna sleep forever. I'm really not complaining. I love my babies and my life is pretty awesome but I just feel so friggin low lately. I hate it.


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhh happy peach Allie!


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies. I know some of you have FBd me and I apologize for not responding sooner. As you can imagine, life has been complicated. I can barely muster the energy to write this update, but I know many of you are wondering. 

Tim and I made the first move towards surrogacy last week. We had to meet with a psychologist to talk about why we wanted to do it. After looking at my medical records, she suggested that I have them reviewed by a team of specialists before making my decision to do surgery or surrogacy. The team will review my case next week. I had surgery scheduled for June 1, but cancelled it for now. If the team thinks that surgery will benefit me, Ill reschedule it. If the team doesnt think it will help, or they dont have an opinion, I most likely wont do it. If we dont do surgery, we have decided to continue trying naturally as well as make our way towards surrogacy. We still have a lot of research to do for the surrogacy route.

I keep trying to keep my mind on the end goal, but it is hard. I loved the 3 times I was pregnant and want to be pregnant again. I really want to carry my baby. But, Im coming to terms that it may never be possible, so Im grateful that I have surrogacy as an option. My sister has offered to be my surrogate, but shes 41, has had 2 miscarriages and lives 3,000 miles away. The surrogacy program has told me that using someone local is much easier. 

I taught my lesbian friend how to track her temps, how to check her CM and how to use a needless syringe to inseminate. I even gave her my syringes. She got pregnant the very first attempt. It was really hard for me to find that out. Tims cousins are getting ready to have their second babies. One of the cousins is buying a house down the street from us. We went to look at the house the other day and both sisters were there in their pregnant glory. Then another friend of theirs showed up who is also in her third trimester. I almost lost it entirely. I ran out of there as quickly as my feet could carry me. I dread the births of these new babies. I have no desire to see them. I wish the one cousin wasnt moving in so close to us. Its really hard.

Whats also been hard is coming to this website. Most of you are knocked up now. Those of you who arent still have the promise of carrying a baby to term as far as I know. I dont fit in here. Its a very lonely place to know that pregnancy may never be part of my future. Coming to this site is a constant reminder to me of what I may never have. I find myself feeling jealous of everyone. I dont want to feel like that. I imagine the only reason Ill come back here is if I get pregnant and make it safely into my second trimester. Otherwise, I cant bring myself to be here. 

Ive read a little and looked at some of your pictures in your journals. I am very happy for those of you who are growing babies and hopeful for those of you still trying.

If you feel like keeping in touch, I think FB is the best way at this point. I dont foresee Ill be back here for a long time.

Be well everyone. xoxo Amanda


----------



## SMFirst

Amanda - I'm sure everyone will understand how you feel about coming to this site. We've all felt it too, but understandable it is especially difficult in your situation. It sounds really great that you are speaking with a psychologist first, finding out what's best for you and taking gradual steps. Sorry about the pregnant people around you.. Best of luck to you with whatever the future brings :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

And here is me being a cow because I don't put on make up....I'm a loser.


----------



## Sparkly

Vic  I might just do that hun...

Lucy  hope youre feeling better soon. Good news about your liver function being normal. Not sure why the docs are messing you around for the iron tablets, poor you! I hate doctors receptionists that act with an air of superiority.....

Round  sorry youre feeling so emotional, it will be the clomid, I was sobbing all the time when I took it. No need for BFN fear for you, you had 2 gorgeous eggies pop, double the chance this cycle!! You defo ovd on Wednesday, ff should confirm it soon.

Jaymes  Hi honey I was just thinking about you the other day, I was wondering how you were getting on xx

Nato  I hope you gave that cherry pie all the attention it deserved!

SM  yes thats the best idea, let your friend work it out for herself, she wont believe us anyway. What DPO are you hun? Just to echo what nato said, we are all friends on FB, and we dont discuss ttc or pregnancy on there (its an unwritten rule) ...we keep that for here, if youre concerned about discretion. So many people keep their ttc and M/C struggles completely private, that its easy to think its only you wading through this shit, but we know better dont we? I only wish others were more open about it, but they often see it as an admission of failure, so they wont! I announced my last pregnancy on FB as soon as I saw the 2 lines....in all my innocence it never occurred to me that it wouldnt end in a live baby...so I then had to announce my loss, so many of my friends messaged me to tell me of their losses too.......and I mean loads of them, some of them really good friends, and I never had a clue what they had been through. One of my friends from school days has lost 7 babies!!! Whilst telling all who will listen that her life is better unencumbered by children, obviously just a defense thing!

Dazed  Hows it going hun?

Virginia  you are not a loser honey, we are all entitled to our feelings, am I right in thinking you are suffering with PPD? What help are you getting for that sweetie? You may have already told us but my memory is rubbish.

Amanda  so lovely to hear from you hun. I completely understand why you dont want to visit here often. It must be painful for you to see all the pregos, on here and at home! I pray that you will have your baby in your arms soon, I know you want to give birth yourself, but if it turn out its not possible, I really wish you all the luck with surrogacy, the end goal is what its all about. You will be a mother Amanda, Ive never met someone so deserving (((hugs))) xxx

AFM - do I get depressed or excited about my temp today? One thing I can say is that my temps are defo different this cycle......I hope that's a good sign...as change can only mean that there is something different happening no?


----------



## Sparkly

Hello babybear81, I've seen you a few times, come and chat to us, we won't bite ya xx


----------



## SMFirst

Sparkly - I think I am DPO 11 today (I don't temp or use OPKs so I am never quite sure) - I have been tempted to test but want to hold out at least another day (I hate the faint BFP, it's so unreliable)

We've been surprised by friends telling us they've experienced MCs too (and we never would have suspected)


----------



## VGibs

Sparkly - Yes I have PPD....right now I am unmedicated because the last medication didn't work very well and I have to be weaned off of it before I can try the only other one that is safe for breastfeeding moms


----------



## msarkozi

awe Hearty!!!! It was great to hear from you, and even if you don't think you fit in here, you always will!! :hugs: I am happy to hear that you are considering surrogacy. I know I can't say I know what it feels like or anything like that, but if it gives you a baby to hold in your arms, then that makes me happy. I think you deserve to have your very own baby to hold, love and nurture and you are going to be an awesome mom. I'm sorry you feel like you won't be back on here though, and I realize you will probably never read this message, but we all love you and are there for you. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

hey guys how is everyone ?:D

well i am in a much better mood the police called me and they are arresting the husband and charging him with trying to pervert the course of justice interfearing with a pending case and intimidation of a witness i have to go to the police station tomorrow to make a statement and their will be a injunction that he wont be allowed to come anywhere near me or paul so fricken happy about that .

allie - how are you feeling darling ?
lucy - how is the rash is still is bad?
hearty- so glad to hear from you i can understand your pain sweetie we are always here for you i know its difficult time for you i hope everything goes well for you darling 
smfirst - hows things with you sweet?
yogi- how is your pregnancy going ?
vgibs- how is your lovely little girl? ppd is hard i had it with aarron if you need to talk please contact me hunny 
round- 4dpo wooo in the 2ww good luck darling 
hoping how are things? have you tested hun ?
sparkles - are you still congested ? 

to anyone else i missed big huge hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen thats great news! Finally you can put this whole nightmare behind ya and concentrate on your wedding!

Virginia i was afraid i was having some ppd but i think it was only stress. I also feel like crap about my body but im trying to stick to my diet and go to the gym as often as i can. The gym helps alot cause it makes me feel better inside too, i recommend it 100%. As my sis always reminds me, I may be unhappy about my body but always remember that i got my precious baby from it and should not feel unhappy.

AFM yesterday was a big day in Greece, St. Konstantine day and everyone named Kostantine had there christian name day (which is half the male population lol!) and we got like 10 invites for parties. We were out all day, ate too much, drank waayyy too much and hmm smoked too much. My lungs hurt, i have the runs (TMI i know) and spent my first night away from Hero.. My mom went and bought a crib, a jumperoo and one of those park gym things and sh spent the whole day there. We are picking her up later today. I thought i would get tons of sleep but i was still getting up every hour checking the crib, a few times i panicked cause she wasnt there and it took me a couple of minutes to remember she was at moms!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks hun i am so happy i can finally get the peace i need 

aww i remember leaving aarron for the first time i thought i was going crazy lol xx


----------



## Sparkly

Omg girls..............


Spoiler
i just got a bfp


----------



## SMFirst

Jen - That's great - finally a little control over the neighborhood situation!

Vicky - That sounds really good that you were able to get out and enjoy an adult fun-filled day and night!

Sparkly - HUZZAH!! :hugs: Now try to keep sane :)


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks SM, i'm trying!!....I'm still shaking like a leaf, in shock and excitement...and fear of course!


----------



## jenny25

Yayyyyyyyyyy sparkles xxxxxxx


----------



## SMFirst

Sparkly - have you worked out your due date? For some reason my DH does not want a January baby but if we get a BFP this cycle the EDD will be right at the end of Jan :)


----------



## Sparkly

SM - I haven't but i think FF said Feb 3rd......I will go and check


----------



## Sparkly

Yes FF says Feb 3rd according to my ovulation


----------



## NatoPMT

I knew it!!!!! Omg omg omg omg


*CONGRATULATIONS*

post a pic, then we can speculate if its a boy bfp or a girl bfp

*BOOM!!!!!*

this is wonder ful news, im so excited so you must be in actual excitement overdrive. This makes up for Blackpool being relegated and everything

:headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks Nato - I haven't taken a pic yet.....my camera is in the drawer in front of my son......and I haven't told him yet, and he will ask, as he misses nothing, he knows something is amiss, with the tone of voice that I screech to Glenn to get upstairs. I took an IC that has a pale pink shadowy line, so then followed it up with a frer in extremely weak pee, the line is faint but defo there, will my camera pick it up do you think? I will be doing loads more, so watch this space!! I will do one in the morn with fmu.....


----------



## NatoPMT

a weak pee 9dpo'er is a cracking result!! you are bunned up good and proper. 

i want to run round in circles boiling water and shouting for towels or somert


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry i didnt answer, i had to get my husband to take my bfp pic as he is better at the camera settings, the 8 and 9 dpo lines were too faint, the 10dpo showed up on camera - i think i had to see my 9dpo line by taking the frer apart

ps, i didnt get an IC line until about 14 dpo.


----------



## Sparkly

I nearly set a coded status update on FB to alert you Nato.....I was gonna put 'BOOM' :haha:.....but then I thought about it.....and I knew my Mum would know what I meant.......she's like the KGB....and I want to tell her in person. the 2 times I have been preggie we have both been in different countries when I made my announcement, also my bro lives abroad, and his BFP announcements have been on the phone too......she will be mega happy and start warming up her knitting needles lol!


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl: 

what about 'tinkle'? that wouldve done it. But id have reacted back and given the game away. this is too much for me, i keep letting out audible squeaks and alerting husband to the fact something is afoot. 

i think that the red jasper worked <nods>


----------



## Sparkly

It did....I totally owe this BFP to you hun.....I knew I would :flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

i owed you for tinkling. i bfp'ed you back. 

hahaha ace. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My MIL has cracked open the knitting needles and already made some amazing stuff. i got her a couple of books with the 12 week scan pic - Vintage Knits for Babies and another one

How many months have you been trying now sparkle? 

This is again, proof that the BOOMfp is just round the corner. Mine, Allies, Sugars and Sparkles bfps all prove that...after months and months of trying it just happens sometimes. And clomid helps apparently


----------



## Round2

*WAHOOOOOO!!!* 

So happy for you Sparkly!!! I knew it!!

I need to find some bells to tinkle.....fast!!!


----------



## Sparkly

errrr well I just worked it out and this is only the 4th cycle that we have actually properly, properly tried. At first I wasn't ready, then I had to wait for Glenn to be ready, then i got depressed after the clomid didn't work, so wanted some time away form the stress of ttc, and we got back to it good style last cycle :thumbup: it's just in terms of actually time it's felt like forever....


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks round....your turn next honey.....:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

round is SO next


----------



## Round2

Round better be next. She's a moody bitch from hell and can't take anymore of this clomid crap!!!

But Sparkly's BFP has definately lifted my spirits...


----------



## NatoPMT

uh oh, round is talking in third person. 

Im gonna back away carefully, no sudden movements.


----------



## pregoinnorge

OMG! I'm so happy for you Sparkly!


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny, check your journal - please dont try this month x


----------



## NatoPMT

just seen your avatar scan pic amy, wow!!!


----------



## VGibs

OH YAY GAYNOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is so fab! My SIL told me she was one day late yesterday so I went and bought her $50 worth of pregnancy tests and the minute she started peeing she saw blood! I felt so bad I started sobbing in the kitchen. There is me with my new baby sitting there and this was her last round with insemination


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god oh my god I just squealed out loud I am so so happy for you :happydance: I had a good feeling about you this month :happydance: 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks girls, I really appreciate all your lovely congrats :hugs:.....i think I'm welling up :cry: 

I must be pregnant or somat :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

haha Luce i have been squealing out loud too


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yayyyyyyyyy Sparkles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have to make Feb.2nd your due date and then baby sparkles and Hero will share a birthday!!!!!


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls sorry I've been AWOL, am struggling with a nasty bout of MS and dizziness, but just popped in to say to Sparkly Congrats :happydance::happydance:
Discos are most certainly on a role now!


----------



## Sparkly

We certainly are on a roll.......threatened uterus's give in we've found!! :flower:


----------



## roonsma

Aww, it's great all these BFP's on the Disco thread, nice one ladies :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Just wanted to pop in and say CONGRATS to Sparkly!

Please excuse me if I don't say much on here for a bit... but onto a new cycle for me here and very emotional about it, just don't feel like I belong here anymore. :cry:


----------



## jenny25

awwwww dazed :(:( im sorry honey :(:(:( cycle buddy with me hunny xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Dazed massive :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

OMG!!!!! Congrats Sparkly :hugs:

:hugs: Dazed! You always belong


----------



## Round2

Dazed, I'm sorry about AF. But you SO belong here. There are lots of us still looking for a BFP and are willing to listen whenever you want to vent. I've gotten quite good at venting here and find it helps so much. I really encourage you to do the same. 

I find the preggos just give me inspiration and hope. Each one has been exactly where you are right now. It will be our turn soon Dazed, I promise!!


----------



## msarkozi

It will be Round and Dazed. Look at me, one year ago today I lost my baby.....and yet today I am sitting here with my baby (and a glass of wine!). Don't ever lose hope! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyy Sparkles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have to make Feb.2nd your due date and then baby sparkles and Hero will share a birthday!!!!!

Actually I commented on another thread that Feb 2, 2012 would be my favorite day to give birth as I like even numbers and prime numbers, and "2" is the first of both of those so 2-2-2012 is a great day to me :)


Dazed - Sorry about AF.. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Susan you never know....!!!!

Dazed I know you probably dont wanna hear how weve all been where you are now, and now weve got our babies bla bla; for me its been 2 years since my first loss to having Hero. For most of this time i wasnt on B&B, i tried to deal on my own. I was depressed and obsessed about having a baby, nothing would cheer me up and i thought i was all alone. In April 2010 i joined B&B and started posting my feelings and suddenly i felt better. The June Testers thread and subsequently the disco derail thread saved me from completely loosing my mind. We are here for you now!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I thought I was ceazy because I don't like odd numbers either. When I was induced on the 22nd, I said it had to be that day or the 24th that he was born (and I just got the 24th). I remember when they said emergency c section, I looked at the clock and it was around 11:30 pm on the 23rd, and I was worried lol!


----------



## vickyd

Mel who said youre not crazy??????


----------



## LucyJ

SM and Mel I am so showing steve your posts as I to like even numbers and he thinks Im totally crazy we had two dates to choose from for our wedding one was the 2.08.2008 and the other was the 9.02.2008 I said it had to be the 2nd as it was an even number which made it better. :haha: Im glad its not just me!!

Vicky hows your little girl doing? Glad you had a good day out bet your mum loved having hero..


----------



## vickyd

Luce girl what are you doing up so early????????

Hero is actually doing alot better! Dont wanna jinx it but the past 3 days weve had max one projectile a day only!


----------



## LucyJ

Been awake since 5am and by half 5 thought sod it Im getting up last night was quite a good night for me went to bed just after midnight and must of fallen asleep sometime between half 12 and half one woke up once between then and 5am but got back to sleep. Im really struggling to sleep at night so pleased I got a few hours. Sat night I was still awake at 4 in the morning and I had one night last week where I was literally awake all night ended up falling alsleep at about 7am!!

Thats great news about hero hope it continues for you both.


----------



## vickyd

Id be walking around like a zombie if i was sleeping like u! Thank god Hero slept through the night by 6 weeks...We're talking 10 pm to 6 am at least!


----------



## Sparkly

Morning
Dazed  sorry about the witch honey. You totally belong here :hugs:

Mel  hugs for yesterday :hugs:

Vic  good to hear that Hero is doing better

Lucy  I hope your sleeping pattern settles down honey

AFM  I too slept a little fitfully last night, I woke up at 3am absolutely soaking wet with sweat, all my bedding was soaked So I wasnt entirely surprised to find that my temp has gone back up today..phew! if anyone would like to see my BFP pics, theyre in my journal page 181....total squinters of course....but you get the gist :D


----------



## vickyd

They're there honey and i didnt have to squint that hard!!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I totally see them too! :) :) :)


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks Gals, I just updated my journal with a digi :happydance: page 181.....


----------



## msarkozi

lol, ok Vicky, you got me there :) 

lol Lucy, glad there are more of us out there on that crazy train. 

I totally see them too Sparkly!! (and my apologies as I didn't know you had a journal until now....feel free to slap my hands!)

Vicky - isn't it wonderful that babies sleep 8 hours?! I am so thankful Kash starting doing that almost 2 weeks ago. He then goes back to sleep for another 3-4 hours after.....currently he is playing, so I am waiting for him to go back to sleep so I can shower and get some stuff done around the house. I hope Hero gets better soon.


----------



## Allie84

I haven't read back more than this page but I had to stay CONGRATULATIONS SPARKLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs:

Lucy, I'm so sorry about your fitful sleep. Can you take a sleeping aid? Over here there are a few OTC sleeping pills that are okay in pregnancy like Unisom. Their main ingredient is an antihistamine.

Vicky, so glad Hero is doing well on the projectile vomit front. 

AFM we told all of our families this weekend and my family was very celebratory at the graduation party yesterday. It made me feel a wee bit panicky to be honest all of the attention and talk about a baby. Oh, and I got a few "Finally!"s which is a bit rude I thought, I mean I'm only 27, wtf?! And they have no idea it took 10 months to get this BFP either. 

Well, I'm off to look at Sparkly's lines!


----------



## SMFirst

Gaynor, can we be bump buddies? ;)


Spoiler
I got my birthday BFP!!

I am shocked, and trying to keep excitement in check - I'll check again in a few days and then I will be more excited if the line is darker...


----------



## Megg33k

Wishing HUGE CONGRATS to Sparkly & SM!!! :wohoo: I'm so excited for you girls!

I also want to offer hugs to Amanda and Dazed. :hugs: 

AFM... I just hope my luck eventually changes for the better.


----------



## pregoinnorge

wowza! congrats SM!!!! what a week!


----------



## NatoPMT

OMFG!!!!!! S&M!!!!!


*CONGRATULATIONS*


and 


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

we have just broken the sonic excitement barrier....

*BOOM!*

think we'd better dance now

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dazed

Contrats SM!


----------



## Razcox

WooHooo great news to you both Sparkly & SM!!! :happydance:

8DPO here and temps are high so you never know maybe we can go for a triple :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Welcome back Megg, there is a rash of good luck round these parts and it will be shared out. 

i remember you always think of it as waiting your turn....i know you are waiting a long time, but the fact is you are in the queue, which means you HAVE to get to the front. Its mathematics. Or physics. Or biology.


to the girls who are still waiting, CJ, Dazed, Megg, Jen, Rounders, Razzer, bb....

:hugs: love you girls. you will get there.


----------



## Megg33k

Certainly hoping you're right, Nato... My life is just a bit too much to take at the moment.


----------



## NatoPMT

Razcox said:


> maybe we can go for a triple :)

yeay yeay and yeay again...when you testing Razzer?


----------



## Allie84

OMG!!!! SM!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: Happy Birthday to you!!!!! :)

Raz, they say good things come in threes....

Hi Megg :hugs: Nice to see you. It WILL be your turn next. :hugs:

And :hugs: to everyone still to waiting. It will happen. It really did take me a long time from my MC to conceive again. It felt like it would never ever happen.


----------



## Razcox

NatoPMT said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> maybe we can go for a triple :)
> 
> yeay yeay and yeay again...when you testing Razzer?Click to expand...

Offically as far as my DH is concerned not until after we get back from camping on Monday so it would be Tuesday when i would be 2 days late if AF doesnt show. Under the table i am going to use one of my IC on thursday i think when i will be 11dpo. What the DH doesnt know wont hurt him!!


----------



## Round2

OMG... CONGRATULATIONS Susan!!! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Best birthday present ever!!

What is going on in the universe? Seriously, I've heard about so many BFP's this week, it's craziness!! I think that guy got it reversed about the world ending.......it's expanding instead!!

Megg, your luck is going to change!! 

Here's my prediction....by the one year anniversary of this thread (July) everyone on here is going to have their BFP.


----------



## SMFirst

Hopefully Razcox!!

Round - great prediction :)


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> OMFG!!!!!! S&M!!!!!
> 
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*
> 
> we have just broken the sonic excitement barrier....
> 
> *BOOM!*
> 
> think we'd better dance now
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl_F74xBvkk


----------



## NatoPMT

Razzer haha you sneaky sneakerson. 

but those ICs are rubbish i think, i got a frer line at 8dpo, that didnt show on IC until about 14dpo. 

*"Here's my prediction....by the one year anniversary of this thread (July) everyone on here is going to have their BFP."*

Forget Rapture.....hail the all seeing Round Oracle!! 

we will all wear Lindt Bunny Bells on red thread round our necks and chant 'Boom. Boom. Boom. Boom"


----------



## NatoPMT

Gibby, check out 2.08 -> 2.40

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl6jq38K3-M

gotta, gotta, gotta


----------



## vickyd

CONGRATZ SUSAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

I was also thinking how great it would be if by the end of july everyone got their BFP!

Virginia i took a few photos of my neighbourhood on my way to the gym.Whats your email again? Ill post some here in a minute so you can see if they are what you had in mind.


----------



## NatoPMT

post photos Vic, i wanna see while i dance


----------



## pregoinnorge

yes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSAN!!!! sorry in my excitement I forgot about that ;)


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats SM!!!! and Happy Birthday :cake:

Raz - I hope this is it for you too :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Razcox said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> maybe we can go for a triple :)
> 
> yeay yeay and yeay again...when you testing Razzer?Click to expand...
> 
> Offically as far as my DH is concerned not until after we get back from camping on Monday so it would be Tuesday when i would be 2 days late if AF doesnt show. Under the table i am going to use one of my IC on thursday i think when i will be 11dpo. What the DH doesnt know wont hurt him!!Click to expand...

Ha, ha, I'm testing Thursday too! It will be a race to see who pee's the first 
BFP of the day.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thursday is now marked in my diary, not as D-Day, but as P-Day

Think razzer will win the race just to poas physically first rounders, she has BST on her side. 

*GOOD LUCK!!!*


----------



## VGibs

[email protected]

*runs back to check out other video*


----------



## vickyd

files are pretty big


----------



## VGibs

Oh i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny25

congrats sm im so chuffed for you xxxx

i will read up and catch up :D in the middle of spring cleaning my house at the mo lol xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god I leave my laptop for a few hours to do some tidying and sorting in the spare room which will become the nursery (going through paperwork and things so boring but got to be done have made some excellant headway have left steve finishing off some of it while I checked in with you girls) and theres huge news!!!!

SM congratulations that is fantastic news :happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: and Happy Birthday what a fantastic day.

Good luck raz and round for testing will be keeping everything crossed for you.

:hi: megg did you have a good time away? 

:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrPyu-bTyx4


JUST FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl: thats bloody brilliant!!

she looks like shes doing the riverdance too, all serious and hands by her side (till the end when she does some nifty footwork and giggles)

i am just loving that


----------



## SMFirst

I have to give some credit to the Lindt Bunny bells too - we kept our bunnies from Easter and were tinkling+wishing frequently..

Now I need to learn to timewarp..


----------



## LucyJ

Virginia I love it thats brilliant she is so gorgeous and got some fab dance moves!!


----------



## Allie84

Virginia, that is sooooooooooooooo adorable, I just love it!!! 

Good luck testing Round!

Vicky, can you post more pics? They are very cool and interesting to look at.


----------



## NatoPMT

SMFirst said:


> Now I need to learn to timewarp..

fast forwards about 257 days by any chance? 

Vic, sign of the times - theres a book you might like to see called Is Britain Great? its photographs of the UK seen through ironic eyes and its actually quite disturbing, when you stop laughing

https://www.thecaravangallery.co.uk/


----------



## grandbleu

Major *CONGRATULATIONS* to:

*S&M *:flower:

and 

*Sparkly* :flower:

Happy and Healthy 9 months for you and babes! :dust:


----------



## vickyd

All these pics are in my neighbourhood...even my little rock bar is now no more..


----------



## sugarlove

Bloody hell, I log on again, only to see another :bfp:
Many congrats SM and Happy Birthday. What a fab day for you! :holly: (some boobs just for you!) :haha:

I sense a third one around the corner. Come on the disco girls!

VGibs, your baby has got some serious dance moves! :thumbup:

Dazed, you most certainly do belong on this thread and we will continue to support you for as long as you need it. I'm sure you're going to get lucky when you get on clomid the wonder drug sweetie.

Sparkly, great lines and whoo hoo on the digi!

Boo to insomnia Lucy, I have it too it sucks. I'm trying to view it, that as long as I'm lying peacefully, I'm getting some sort of rest.

Welcome back Meggles. When do you start on your next cycle?

AFM I lay in bed till 3.30pm today as I felt so dizzy and sick. I've spent the vast majority of the weekend either in bed or lying on the settee. My appetite has totally vanished too. I'm worried I'm not eating properly, but so many foods are making me want to heave. Trying not to moan, bring on the sickness (er sort of :haha:) I've booked another private scan at Leeds Screening Centre for Wednesday. They are meant to be excellent and it's only 80 quid. I need the reassurance that LO is progressing normally.

Hi to all the other girlies :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Oh and Allie yay for telling your family! :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks for the congrats girls, and the reassurance with my frers

Allie  good to hear youve told your families, good people say dumb stuff at times like these, as you say they have no idea how long you have been trying and how precious this pregnancy is.

SM  OMFG congratulations honey, us disco divas really are on a roll. Woooooo Hooooooo!!! Bump buddies it is, even though we are without the bumps yet.....actually I already have my bump, but it is made purely of chocolate and not baby yet!!!.....BOOM........oh yeah, Happy Birthday. The power of the bunny bells strikes again....

Megg  Us disco testers are on a roll.......youre next chicka xxx

Raz  when are you testing hun?....okay youve answered that one, and I agree with nato, ICs are crap, frers are the bees knees, Ive got a + digi and only a faint line on an IC

Round  Loving that prediction

Jen and Lucy  how did you girls get on with your cleaning?

Virginia  OMG that video is fabulous...I even called Glenn in to come and watch, he said she has some fancy footwork on her....gorgeous

AFM - After scouring most of the shops in my town I eventually got my sticky POAS addict paws on 2 more boxes of frers :happydance: I shall be weeing on them plenty in the next few days...I had my first proper bout of nausea this afternoon, I was starving (which doesn't help) and Glenn put a smelly dog in the van, sitting behind me :sick:....also how strong does the washing powder aisle in the supermarket smell when your preggie....out to be illegal, pregnant shoppers will be losing their lunches!!


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly, the smell of the dog was just awful to me for the fist few months. I had to hide in dog free rooms sometimes. And I COULD NOT grocery shop (I actually still struggle with that) because of all the smells. 

Sugar, don't worry about what you're eating. I had that guilt as well as I can't eat meat and vegetables due to MS...just a bunch of fruit and carbs. I felt bad but baby gets what baby needs. 

Dazed, I must have missed your post. I'm sorry you're feleing down. I hope you have good luck with your appointments and your CD 3 tests. Maybe you'll get Clomid! I had perfectly timed BDing with OPKs and some cycles CBFM and temping and it STILL took me 10 months to get the BFP. It will happen. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

brill video hun :D she is awesome 

i love the pics too vicky i will need to go out and get some 

well paul and i had a argument we got money back from our working tax credits which was owed to us cause of the end of the tax year well paul is making plans to spend it and i want to save it before we got the money we had discussed that the best men should pay 25£ towards their suits each and pauls mum was paying for his brothers suit well now not only that he added a dj who we have to pay when we could get it free and i cant have my piper my only request for the wedding , he is having it where he wants he is having the service he wants he is having the colour theme he wants what do i get i get a nagging mother in law who rips us dry for money i won 200 on the bingo it got spent on food and i mean all of it in two weeks at asda and she still asked us to get gass and electicity every week at 20£ a week plus our usual dig money i get money from my mum for the wedding bits here and their and she refussed to go out and get shopping so i had and still asked for money im sick of it and i feel like just booking a bloody plane back to scotland the only thing thats stopping me is the bloody weather in scotland and the volcanic ash thats on its bloody way arghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Megg33k

Love that video of Meme!!! :rofl:

I start injections on Thur... and the time away was great. I wish I had more of it! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar dont worry about the eating I was like that and got worried so spoke to my midwife about it at my booking in appointment and she told me that the baby will take what he or she needs from my reserves and to just eat what I can. She really reassured me and suggested eating fortified cereal as its got vits in it and dry cereal did help I kept a plastic tub next to ny bed for if I woke up feeling rough. I was totally off veg couldnt stomach the smell of raw meat so didnt cook (steve did it all) was off chicken and still am but baby loves steak can cook it now. I lived of cereal, fruit, ice lollies and crisps just eat what ever you can small amounts often is best I think and drink plenty of water so you dont get dehydrated.

If your getting dizzy try lying down and putting your feet up so they are above your heart and keep sugary snacks with you at all times as it might be because you sugar levels have dropped. I still get really bad dizzy spells and have fainted a couple of times luckily I know the signs as does steve so he's always there to catch me where ever I may be at home or in the middle of tescos!! I know thats due to me having low blood pressure so may be the same for you.

Take it easy if you spend the next few weeks with your feet up resting then so be it you have to look after yourself before you know it you will hit the 2nd trimester the nausea will ease and your appetite will return.

:hugs:

Jenny massive :hugs: to you I really dont know what to advice can you sit down with paul and explain how you feel.


----------



## LucyJ

Megg glad you had a good time away and yay to starting your injections.

:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, glad Steve is always there to catch you. :) What a good hubby!

Megg, good luck with injectables this week.

Jenny, I guess there's always a train to Scotland...but maybe it would be better to do as Lucy said and talk things out? There's always someone in a relationship who's better with me. With us, it's Alex and sometimes I need him to talk some sense into to me to save.

Vicky, I meant to say those pictures are beautiful and sad at the same time. So they are all in your neighborhood? 

I like the idea of us all posting the photos we are going to give to Gibs so we can get a taste of every day life for the members of this thread. I know my surroundings are desolate, but not in an economic hardship sort of way as Grease is suffering, more of a no-one-lives-here sort of way.


----------



## CJSG1977

Good luck this week Megg hunni! Am thinking of you babe. :hugs: and LUCK! xxxx

I have so much to catch up on...but I will tomorrow. And I will write back to you all.

I see brief that you are still having a stressful time Jenn? You need to try and get out of this negative space hunni. Its really not good for you. xx

In brief I have my fertility appt in the morning. I am so nervous and excited. I know I missed ov this month but I dtd 2 days before...so tiny chance I guess...

Social Services after deciding we failed the viability then figured, hey, they should do the full assesssment....but you know what....pay for it!!!! Chris and I are in such a good place and we are so strong. So we have decided that we do not want to go ahead with pursuing the courts. Its too difficult having my sister back in my life and to boot we cant afford the money to do it. So I have told social services, the woman was off sick. Whether we have a call back I dont know. Just cant believe we're only good enough if we pay the solicitor, court and social worker fees.

In different news a friend is in a relationship with someone violent and after being there for her he then made her get in the car, they drove to our new house (unbeknown to us!) and he smashed all our windows. I am so hurt as he dropped her back to where we were and she said nothing! There are some witnesses so I hope the police will put a restraining order on him. Trauma news over LOL!


----------



## msarkozi

love the video Virginia! :)

CJ - that really sucks!! I hope the police get the restraining order. Good Luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Allie84 said:


> Sparkly, the smell of the dog was just awful to me for the fist few months. I had to hide in dog free rooms sometimes. And I COULD NOT grocery shop (I actually still struggle with that) because of all the smells.
> 
> Sugar, don't worry about what you're eating. I had that guilt as well as I can't eat meat and vegetables due to MS...just a bunch of fruit and carbs. I felt bad but baby gets what baby needs.
> 
> Dazed, I must have missed your post. I'm sorry you're feleing down. I hope you have good luck with your appointments and your CD 3 tests. Maybe you'll get Clomid! I had perfectly timed BDing with OPKs and some cycles CBFM and temping and it STILL took me 10 months to get the BFP. It will happen. :hugs:

Hahaha I worked in a grocery store...doing produce prep and I had to be at work for 6 and there was only about 4 others who started that early so I would sneak into the bThroom if I had to yak


----------



## SMFirst

CJ - That sucks about them making you pay for the courts etc, and total ridiculous that your windows got smashed!! Between you and Jenny we are seeing a sketchy side of the British people!


It's not surprising, I take pictures of everywhere I go, but I don't have any of my neighborhood!

These are a few landscape ones near us:
 



Attached Files:







Sunshine Coast 044.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 8









Geocaching May24-08 008.jpg
File size: 82.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Megg33k

My neighborhood? Blech... Uhm... I'll see if I can find some good shots!

I have an offer for you... I do the thing where you spell out a name with objects (if that makes sense). I could do your last name with things from around my neighborhood/city/area. Stuff like this, though this isn't one of mine:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_mn_MixrBvyY/S7BY9CqUS9I/AAAAAAAAEwg/Lw2tVSNoJ1s/s400/alphabet.jpg


----------



## vickyd

Susan you live in a postcard!!!!

CJ jeez that really sucks... Although i love hearing of couples who are strong and happy!

Megg good luck with this cycle...Im really hoping this is it for you, you soooo deserve everything going right for a change...

The pics are all within a couple of blocks from my home...


----------



## Sparkly

Morning All

Jenny  ((hugs)) Wow life is stressful for you atm :hugs:

Megg  yey to your injections starting

CJ  good luck with your appointment honey. What an arse that fella is, sorry youre having to deal with this stress :hugs:

SM (is your name Susan?) I want to move near you..how gorgeous! I find Jennys and CJs experiences to be extreme, and certainly not the norm, I for one lead a quiet, peaceful life and my drama is restricted to the soaps!

Megg  I love that name spelling thingie idea  fab!


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> SMFirst said:
> 
> 
> Now I need to learn to timewarp..
> 
> fast forwards about 257 days by any chance?
> 
> Vic, sign of the times - theres a book you might like to see called Is Britain Great? its photographs of the UK seen through ironic eyes and its actually quite disturbing, when you stop laughing
> 
> https://www.thecaravangallery.co.uk/Click to expand...

I just looked at every single picture in that gallery....Does it look that bad everywhere????? The UK that we see as Canadians on television is pretty standard.....Corrie Street. I honestly believe every Canadian thinks that the UK looks just like Corrie Street and nothing else. 

I know I saw some rough places in Ireland....especially Dublin yikes


----------



## vickyd

There are rough places everywhere....Where i studied in Canterbury there were some loveley places and there were streets so bad that you were afraid to walk even in the morning. One year we rented a flat in one such street (we didnt know how bad it actually was) and we were robbed 3 times by the same teenagers...We pointed them out to the cops and they were like "yeah we know its them but what can we do..."


----------



## vickyd

When i was taking pics the other day i was actually scared that i would get mugged! This one guy wanted to walk past me and he sorta fell into me and i nearly shat my pants! I have never been afraid to walk around my neighborhood before...


----------



## SMFirst

Sparkly - Yes my name is Susan :)

All my extended family live in a small town in Scotland, and it's very nice and quaint there, some rough people but mostly ok, and that's how I like to view all of Britain :)

Even when I visited London we found some nice areas..


Megg - I have seen pics like that - objects that make letters - I think it's really cool (I don't think I have an eye for that but I'd like to try) - my belt was in the shape of an "s" this morning, does that count? hehe


Well I am supposed to be going shopping with my mom today in the USA (took the day off to make an extra long weekend) but now she is called to the rescue for my sister and new baby so hopefully things will get sorted and we can still go!


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Morning All
> 
> Jenny  ((hugs)) Wow life is stressful for you atm :hugs:
> 
> Megg  yey to your injections starting
> 
> CJ  good luck with your appointment honey. What an arse that fella is, sorry youre having to deal with this stress :hugs:
> 
> SM (is your name Susan?) I want to move near you..how gorgeous! I find Jennys and CJs experiences to be extreme, and certainly not the norm, I for one lead a quiet, peaceful life and my drama is restricted to the soaps!
> 
> Megg  I love that name spelling thingie idea  fab!

I'd do one for you too, if you like... 

I'd happily make one for any of you. The only thing is that I'd have to mail just the photos, because shipping a large frame overseas is ridiculous! I tried with the last one I did and they wanted $50-100!!! Needless to say, I met up with one of the UK BnBers who was in the US visiting and knew the recipient and had it hand delivered!


----------



## Allie84

VGibs said:


> I just looked at every single picture in that gallery....Does it look that bad everywhere????? The UK that we see as Canadians on television is pretty standard.....Corrie Street. I honestly believe every Canadian thinks that the UK looks just like Corrie Street and nothing else.
> 
> I know I saw some rough places in Ireland....especially Dublin yikes

Both places I lived in the UK had _very_ different sides. Edinburgh is just beautiful when you are in the city centre (for the most part) but once you get out to the council estates on the edges of the city it seriously reminded me of soviet block housing or something. Very bleak. The contrast is astounding. We lived in an area that has turned into a neighborhood for Polish immigrants and was somewhat rundown but not in the grey tower block housing sort of way....

And then near Lancaster where I studied, it was nice in the city of Lancaster itself but once you got to the coast, the poor sea-side-town-that-once-was, Morecombe, it become really shabby and depressing. Like everyone left in 1960 and didn't return.And I don't think it was sunny one day in Lancaster. We were confined to the pubs. I was drunk the whole time. :haha:

ETA but I love the UK and will return for good one day.


----------



## vickyd

So tomorrow im back at work! Im sad to leave Hero but im happy that ill be more active again brain wise lol!!! Also im hoping that ill be able to shed some kilos easier since all i do all day is snack it seems...


----------



## Round2

Megg, those pictures are very cool. They would make a great shower gift, I'll have to keep it in mind.

SM, hope you get to go shopping! Have you told your mom the big news?

AFM, I'm heading out to take some pictures for you guys at lunch...as long as the rain holds off. It's the tulip festival here, so the city is overflowing with beautiful flowers. I actually live in a suburb outside the city, but I didn't think you wanted to see pictures of Walmart or Starbucks!!!

TTC wise, I'm struggling to keep it together. I'm very emotional and am feeling quite fearful about how this week is going to end. I've mentioned before about this woman in our group friends that I don't like, who is due the same day as I was suppose to be - well my due date is Monday so she's about to give birth any day. I hold my breath each time I check my email because I know the news is going to send me over the edge. Between that, the clomid and testing this week....I'm a total wreck (as per usual)!


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry you are feeling down Round.. I really hope the Clomid helps you get a BFP this time around though! Keeping fingers crossed for Thursday!

We won't be saying anything to anyone until well beyond first trimester if we make it that far.. Even though it was sort of nice to have my mom and MIL's support after the MC it just really sucked having to tell them it wasn't happening. (And actually I wasn't that excited to tell them about the pregnancy in the first place since I was already feeling so negative about it) - I really hope this time I have the opposite intuition, that I know all will be ok. If I get MS that will help make me feel better ;)

I'd like to actually keep it to ourselves as long as possible, to avoid questions and people touching and guessing. It'll be fall/ winter by the time I get big so I could wear bulkier clothes :)


----------



## vickyd

Round i know how youre feeling...I went through the same thing after i lost electra as one of my best friends was due the same week as me. I was crying the whole month before she gave birth and on that day i was a complete mess. I was honest with her as i couldnt face going to see her, she wasnt as understanding as i thought. It has taken us 2 years almost to start rebuilding. On the other hand my best friend who was due the same time with my second baby completely understood and gave me my space. I still beleive we should be honest with our friends and save ourselves the heartbreak.


----------



## CJSG1977

WARNING: LONG POST LOL

I have MANY pages to read LOL so I may refer to people more than once, or be playing catch up so bare with me.

Hey Lucy! I hope you are doing better now hunni. So the rash etc may have been due to iron deficiency? At least thats manageable. And I have no idea what slap cheek is??? xx

How are you Dazed? You never bring the thread down hunni. We are all here for you, through good and bad times. Never feel you have to go hide somewhere!xx

SM I think we all take it for granted that we will just get pregnant one day with no problem. SO dont make yourself feel bad. This situation for us all is tough enough, dont be tough on yourself. My mates now say I think I'll wait to have a baby and I'm like...you know what, dont expect it will happen when you want it. If you get pregnant now or soon, be glad rather than go through all this! A wisteria? First I thought it was something to do with desperate housewives lol. I'm assuming it roots well whatever it is! Wow just googled...that grows A LOT! xx

Round is that what the Clomid is doing??? Oh dear! It might be a divorce before a bfp for me then LOL!

Nato thats fantastic news about all the baby stuff freebies. Certainly saves some pennies with the costs these days!

VGibs hunni I am sorry you have been feeling so crappy. It is a huge adjustment. Maybe you can try and slowly start doing nice things for yourself even if its a bit of mascara! try remember you are still you and not just a mummy. xx

Allie I hope that things settle in the next few weeks, but if anxiety meds will help then maybe in a few weeks its worth a try. Bless you darling. Its easier said than done trying to not worry.xx

Hi Amanda hunni. My heart just breaks reading what you are going through right now. And I can totally see why you would be jealous of everyone right now, it must be so difficult. And very tough with 3 preggers around you. I can only say I am so sorry that this is the journey you have been put on, and I hope with all my might that you get the opportunity to carry one of your own or at the least that surrogacy works out to be a good option for you. I will look you up on facebook darlin. The biggest of hugs I have is on my way to you. I hope we dont lose touch. You are a very special lady.xxx

Jenn thats great news about the result with the police. Hopefully you can have some peace now and reduce some of this stress you are under. Also a break away will be wonderful for you.xx

Ah bless you Vicky, checking the crib! I bet it must of been strange being without her for the whole night. But nice for you to have some time to yourself.

Sparkly got a frickin BFP!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! Congratulations hunni! xxx

Nato you crack me up you are bunned up proper :rofl:

Round will be next to get her bfp and then I will be in the clomid rage :haha:

:hug: Dazed! We are gonna be bump buddies hunni! You wait and see!

Ah I loved your comment Mel about 1 year on! I hope that will be me too soon.x

I always have the volume on the tv or stereo in even numbers lol! When I had serious anxiety I used to count my steps in 4's! See we all have a bit of crazy LOL

Yay for Hero not projectiling...much! Thats wonderful news. My friend has just had her little boy and she is in pieces as he has the same thing. She doesnt know what to do.

Its a strange old time at the minute Lucy as everyone I know seems to not be sleeping well. I have also had insomnia for nearly 5 days now. Im exhausted. I hope things settle for you darl.

Oh my god SM!!!!!! I am in shock! Nato I see what you mean about it being news central here! CONGRATS SM I am sooooooo happy for you!

:hi: Megg! Your time is a coming darling! It WILL! :hugs:

Come on Raz, make it a trio! Haha love it, hide it from the hubby. I have done that a few times cause my husband hates how upset I get with bfns. x

I love that prediction Round, and would welcome it.

:rofl: P-Day! I will be maybe 12-13 dpo on thursday so no point being a p-day for me....plus I KNOW I missed ov.

VGibs that is just THE cutest video EVER and actually brought a tear to my eye. Beautiful! And made me smile too.

Hello Bleu! How are you darlin!

Glad you will be getting to see your LO again Sugar, even if private. I would say sorry about MS but you did wish for this in a away LOL. But try find something you can keep down darling.

Oh yes! Glad you got to tell the family Allie, and cheecky what they said, but it wont spoil your happiness! x

Sparkly I wanted to eat my hair after washing it with L'oreal cashmere touch LOL. Strange things smell fantastic. Others YUK! The smell of our dog seems stronger and more gross <ponders> nah....missed ov lol

Jenn! MORE stress. Dear god woman you need to get out of these situations! Wrong of Paul. Think you need a CHAT!

The thing that upsets me is that we have just moved in to our new house. It was unteinted by anything violent or aggressive or nasty history (like a good neighbour friend dying in our block outside our flat last year). It was fresh and new...now thats happened. And we did NOTHING! No wonder when we people see something bad happening they just carry on walking cause no sooner you help, than you get the back lash! Never again!

Love that home pic Megg.

Sparkly be glad for a peaceful life...some people just drag you in to their chaos whether you want it or not!

:rofl: VGibs...I am so grateful I dont live in a corrie looking place LOL!

Uhhhhh an awefully lovely pregnant woman just came in and asked to use our loo. Now I am the jealous one!

And now someone wanting a job...anyone want to come here and have a pint maybe??? LOL!

Ohhh back to work Vicky! Are you nervous? GL!

:hugs: Round! Bless you darl, try not to get yourself down. There may be another boom this week! xx

I dont blame you being quiet about it SM. Its hard telling everyone and then telling them you mc. But you ARE keeping this one sweety.


----------



## Razcox

Just popping in to say hi and that i am here and reading your posts. Full of cold though and feel like poo i am being a lurker today! :)


----------



## CJSG1977

See I said I would catch up! More work than college :rofl:

AFM....

After spending 1 hour 50 minutes waiting to see my bitch face FS...we go in there. So....mmmm (flicks through my notes) mmmmm uhhhhh (flicks backwars through my notes) uh huh (forward through my notes) GOOD START! Then phrases like I have read the guidelines on what I am meant to do at this stage... WTF!!!!! You have to read up before seeing me on what you are SUPPOSED to know naturally! Then after I mentioned she would put me on clomid she said I want to check your tubes arent blocked, and do a sperm analysis on your husband.... uh....right. I then proceeded to ramble on about how after all this time I feel like nothing is being done to help me get pregnant and keep my baby. She said giving me clomid is no gaurantee that I wont mc... duh I know that (unless the progesterone in it helps of course)

So....she asks me what I want to do??!!!!!! I said I want clomid. She said ok, but when / if I get referred to the IVF clinic it will reduce the amount of cycles they give me as they frown upon her giving it!! WTF is going on I am thinking. So I basically ask her what her job is then??? By the sounds of it to just send me for FUCKING TESTS! Sorry for my language. I said I didnt want several more months to go by without help, or anyone supporting me and she asked how long I had been trying and how many mc's...its in my file! Dozy cow! So she kind of went oh! At 3 and a half years. I explained that I knew there were recurrent mc clinics and she said try that if you think it will help....no referral! So then out the blue when I had given up hope on her being any help whatsoever she said about me taking steroids to help once I find out I am pregnant.... I was like yeah...!!! For treatment of nk cells....she wont test for them but said yes thats what they are for. You could tell she was surprised I knew that! Thanks Nato! xxx So I have 3 rounds of clomid, 50mg. Then if I get pregnant I am to start taking 75mg aspirin a day. Make an appt to discuss steroids being used. And if in 3 months there is no baby she will send chris for a sperm analysis and me for a tube check. I said is it likely my tubes are blocked as I can conceive and she said not likely. But once those tests are done we get sent to the IVF clinic. And then I see her no more! So I am being a cheeky mare. I have got the prescription and I have told chris to go to his gp and ask for a sperm analysis in the hospital and explain our useless FS - then at least we will know in the meantime if there is a problem there.

So do I start dancing yet...that I am now a CLOMID LADY????!!!!!!

On a tangent even though I know I missed ov....I have had a couple of dizzy spells and my bp is low apparently?? I have seriously bad insomnia, crazy vivid dreams like every minute I manage to sleep, been thinking a lot about burger king lol, and have awful pains in my hips as well as a stinging numb burning pain in the tissue over my left hip??? Anyone care to explain that LOL! My nips hurt like fuck! Sorry tmi!

Oh and FS to me to be warned that clomid can cause multiple ov's and twin / triplet pregnancies and said it has related to ovarian cancer in rats! OK..... most of that I knew. 

Sorry for 2 long posts!


----------



## vickyd

Wow CJ i really hope you dont have anymore apointments with her....Ive said it before but ill say it again; Male doctors are much more understanding and supportive! Good news on getting the clomid! Why dont you start on the aspirin now as well???


----------



## CJSG1977

Should I start with aspirin now? Its just I know that clomid thins the lining and aspirin is a blood thinner too....I want to make sure that I am preggers....or will it be ok do you think? I will have to make sure that I am taking EPO as well or would green tea be better? Oh I am a nervous wreck lol!

I am so nervously excited now! God if this doesnt work its off to the ivf clinic. Seems huge when its talked about like that!

I am going to have a little dance though :dance: :happydance: I got clomid woop woop!

I have read though that sex 2 days before ov is good for conception....which was the last time I dtd.... maybe I wont need clomid! Doubtful though!

I'm rambling sorry


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Raz! Have a cold.....mmmm could be a symptom LOL! Feel better sweety x


----------



## vickyd

Maybe youre right CJ...Im sure Megg or Nato will know more about this....As for EPO or green tea, im a green tea sucess so im biased!!!!
Your symptoms are pretty promising babes! lets hope the uterus threatning works for u too!


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> I just looked at every single picture in that gallery....Does it look that bad everywhere????? The UK that we see as Canadians on television is pretty standard.....Corrie Street. I honestly believe every Canadian thinks that the UK looks just like Corrie Street and nothing else.

i would say that a large proportion of London is that bad, yes, and you have the very rich living in the same areas as the very poor - except for areas like Richmond, Hampstead, Chelsea which are mostly rich. Where i live for eg is Holloway is famous for its prison - my flat is worth the same as a detached house up north, but theres a 'sauna' almost opposite my road. You tend not to see it - which is why looking at those photos forces you to see what you ignore everyday. 

out of london, i dont know what proportions the run down are to the well looked after, but theres whole cities that are beautiful like York where Sugar lives, and whole cities that are in a bad state. 

i grew up in a village which was very pretty and well cared for, now i live opposite a brothel in a house worth more than in my childhood village.
 



Attached Files:







wrea-green-3936.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jenny25

awww round hun im sorry your feeling very emotional hun huge hugs if you wanna chat please pm me xxxx

cj -that is awesome that you got clomid hun im very pleased about that darling your fs seriously does sound like a bitch face tho i see my consultant in 3 weeks so we could be clomid buddies together that depends if he gives me it or not 

hey raz sorry your feeling blah hun huge hugs 

afm 

im going to speak to paul at some point but feeling awful congested today like cold/flu so im gonna call the out of hours doc fed up of being ill oh btw i was still bleeding until yesterday but it did turn into old blood probably due to stress 

oh cj if clomid thins the linning of the uterus i wouldnt take the asprin as its the purpose of that asprin really im on it and my have too stop it if i get clomid x


----------



## VGibs

ROUND!!!!!! Are you close to Ottawa????? I live an hour south of Ottawa!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i was getting a bit mad reading your post CJ, then she comes good with the steroids!!! It seems that the NHS are prepared to make precautionary prescriptions now, this is good. 

My feeling is that its unlikely that you have blocked tubes or male factor (but SA would be good to rule it out as things can change quickly), its keeping the pregnancy safe that needs to be addressed. I do think clomid is a good idea though 



CJSG1977 said:


> Should I start with aspirin now? Its just I know that clomid thins the lining and aspirin is a blood thinner too....I want to make sure that I am preggers....or will it be ok do you think? I will have to make sure that I am taking EPO as well or would green tea be better? Oh I am a nervous wreck lol!
> 
> I am so nervously excited now! God if this doesnt work its off to the ivf clinic. Seems huge when its talked about like that!
> 
> I am going to have a little dance though :dance: :happydance: I got clomid woop woop!
> 
> I have read though that sex 2 days before ov is good for conception....which was the last time I dtd.... maybe I wont need clomid! Doubtful though!
> 
> I'm rambling sorry

The aspirin...i dont think you should start until you have bfp. The reason for this is because there is some evidence that aspirin can cause spontaneous bleeds at the point of implantation which could cause v early mc before testing. I was told (but havent read this anywhere) that aspirin can help improve the thickness of uterine lining by increasing blood flow, so.... maybe take it from CD1 - CD12-13 or so, then stop until testing. I think the effects of aspirin last 3 days, so by implantation there would be no aspirin in your system

Can anyone else back up my stories? 

i know very little about Clomid im afraid CJ, i do know it can dry cm, so get right onto the green tea and EPO (only until ov) straight away. EPO did bugger all for me, but cough mixture helped a TINY bit, i had to guzzle gallons of it and the green tea was instant and comically effective. YOu can take it all at the same time though - try everything for cm. No harm and its all good for you anyway

Tell your uterus that IVF is on the cards. That always does the trick x


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> oh cj if clomid thins the linning of the uterus i wouldnt take the asprin as its the purpose of that asprin really im on it and my have too stop it if i get clomid x

can you clarify this for me please jen? there might well be a good reason for stopping aspirin while on clomid, but the purpose of aspirin is to think the blood, which improves blood flow to the uterus as its better flowing through the small capillaries rather than sticky or slower flowing - it wont thin the uterine lining like clomid does? 

CJ - i forgot to mention, ARGC believe that aspirin also reduces killer cell activity. You get them steroids too and youre on a roll girl!!


----------



## jenny25

NatoPMT said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> oh cj if clomid thins the linning of the uterus i wouldnt take the asprin as its the purpose of that asprin really im on it and my have too stop it if i get clomid x
> 
> can you clarify this for me please jen? there might well be a good reason for stopping aspirin while on clomid, but the purpose of aspirin is to think the blood, which improves blood flow to the uterus as its better flowing through the small capillaries rather than sticky or slower flowing - it wont thin the uterine lining like clomid does?
> 
> CJ - i forgot to mention, ARGC believe that aspirin also reduces killer cell activity. You get them steroids too and youre on a roll girl!!Click to expand...

hey nato - im on asprin for antiphospholipid syndrome (blood clotting problem) if clomid thins the blood taking asprin and being on clomid could make the linning of the uterus too thin im thinking xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Just doing random googling and seems others believe that aspirin helps increase uterine lining thickness and can improve ov due to increased blood flow (which i had heard of before too)

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/164551-clomid-baby-aspirin.html

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/reasons-to-use-baby-aspirin-if-you-are-trying-to-conceive.html

https://www.fertilityties.com/post/show/clomid-and-aspirin

i cant find anything on not taking aspirin at time of implantation, not sure where i have gotten this from, as this suggests it improves implantation:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9848293

(Prednisolone is the steroid you will be given)

i cant find anything at all that says you cant take aspirin throughout the month, and everyone else seems to be taking it throughout the month, and i was, so maybe ignore me saying only CD1 - CD12


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, I used to go to scooter rallies in Morcambe in the 80's so i didnt leave until then. I got flashed at on a bus in morcambe. they are very separate places though, Lancaster and Morcambe. The whole of the coast from that point north all the way to scotland is struggling 

sorry, i am reading backwards instead of forwards for some reason



Round2 said:


> TTC wise, I'm struggling to keep it together. I'm very emotional and am feeling quite fearful about how this week is going to end. I've mentioned before about this woman in our group friends that I don't like, who is due the same day as I was suppose to be - well my due date is Monday so she's about to give birth any day. I hold my breath each time I check my email because I know the news is going to send me over the edge. Between that, the clomid and testing this week....I'm a total wreck (as per usual)!

:hugs: 

I think your due date is going to throw up all sorts of feelings for you - i went completely awol on mine in October - i would be surprised if it didnt make you feel this anxious. 

is it a hotmail that you can ignore for a few days? 

I hope VERY hard with extraness that you have good news by the end of this week. 

Sorry its been hard for you - that clomid better give you a good reason for taking it or it will have me to deal with


----------



## jenny25

my gyne told me to take asprin after ovulation to help thin it hun xxx


----------



## Round2

Yes VGibs, I live in Ottawa (in a suberb nearby). I remember we spoke about this about a year ago. I'm actually about 40 minutes from you.

CJ, that's wonderful about the clomid...but your doctor sounds like a biatch! Not fair that we have to beg for this stuff. Anyways, I actually experienced increase CM this month. I've read that it can go either way. As for the asprin, my FS advised against it for the same reasons that Nato mentioned. Something about it messing with implantation. I'm staying away from it till I get a BFP.

Vicky, I'm sorry your friend wasn't more understanding when you lost Electra. You are right though, we need to protect ourselves before our friendships. Our 'friends' know about our situation, but I'm sure they won't understand.

Just got back from taking some pictures for ya. I went for an hour long walk at lunch just to get some good ones! It was a great distraction, we need to come up with some more little projects like this!!


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> my gyne told me to take asprin after ovulation to help thin it hun xxx

thanks jen....to thin the blood or the lining? 

aspirin defo does NOT thin uterine lining, i have seen a few posts across the interweb where this has gotten confused

i have recalled where i heard not to take aspirin at time of implantation now, it was an ARGC nurse who told me, and also someone posted it in TTCAL last year after being told by their FS - i think this is new, and less studied information which is subject to differences of opinion. Any information on the internet thats older than 2010 wont mention this, although i am really struggling to find anything on it at all as most stuff thats coming up is pre-2010


----------



## sugarlove

Yo girls.
CJ Well done on the clomid! :happydance:Your FS sounds as much of a bitch as mine, but sounds like you handled her well. I personally found that clomid didn't dry up EWCM. Fingers crossed!

Round, sorry you're feeling down sweetie. I got worse and worse emotionally as the month went on on my first cycle. I also felt really negative and hopeless. You're going to get knocked up very soon sweetie. :hugs:

SM Beautiful pics!

Vicky, good luck going back to work tomorrow! :thumbup:

Lucy, thanks so much for that extremely helpful post. Sounds like you had it a lot worse than me with so many food aversions. Hope you're ok :hugs:

I started on the asprin about a week ago. I don't know that I've got a problem, but reckon it's worth playing safe. Will probably get my arse kicked when I see my Midwife on Friday for booking in appt.

Hope you feel better soon Jen.

Nato, the village where you're from looks stunning!

Mal's from Morecombe. It is indeed a toilet! very depressing place. I need to take some pics of the village where I live when I can drag my laze ass off the settee.

AFM Starting to get nervous for my scan tomorrow. It's at 6.20 in Leeds. Have been having some horrible pains for the last few days again, so hope to god everything is ok.

MS better today. Dry retched a number of times, but appetite loads better. Actually ate a roast beef dinner in a cafe for lunch as I suddenly felt starving!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out


----------



## LucyJ

Just a quick post will right back to everyone a bit later as off out for a birthday meal for steve's 40th just wanted to give big :hugs: to all xx


----------



## jenny25

nato its to thin the blood well for me anyway cause he says i clot too much so it was to make it more flowy i guess i dont know how else too put it lol but with my pregnancys with aarron and paul on the placenta their was parts of the placenta that was dead and full of clots cause of my problem and it was only last march at the recurrent mc clinic when stuff came back and it was elevated xxx


----------



## jenny25

https://www.essex-gynaecologist.com/index.htm


This is my fertility dude who i will be seeing :D x


----------



## sugarlove

Have a lovely meal Lucy.


----------



## NatoPMT

HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY to steve!! 

Jen, yes absolutely, aspirin does that for everyone, thins blood, improves blood flow to uterus (and possibly ovaries for strengthened ov but not proven), improves uterine lining, reduces stickiness and clotting, and also reduces killer cell activity

It reduces killer cell activity as it is anti inflammatory, so anyone with an inflammatory disorder like RA could benefit (@ rounders) 

Hi Sugar!! nice to see you, glad youre feeling a bit better - this is all excellent news though - how are you feeling? Are you gaining confidence? you are racking weeks up quickly now


----------



## NatoPMT

everytime they show that Dairy Milk advert with We Dont Have to Take Our Clothes Off, i am singing at the top of my voice. My baby can hear now. Poor thing, i bet she has her hands over her ears at the next scan


----------



## jenny25

nato i just realised your 17+3 where has the time gone hun xxx


----------



## bbhopes

so if by my first fertility appointment I'll be on cycle day 5 will they still do blood work from then on? Or wait another month? sucks
hope everyone with the cold feels better soon.


----------



## sugarlove

Nato, I've hear your singing, I pity your poor LO! :haha:

Still a paranoid wreck at the mo. Spent hours worrying about pains last night in bed. I've never known time to drag by so bloody slowly. I wish I could say I was gaining in confidence, but I'm not. I've convinced myself it's over on some many times, only to wake up and feel positive again. I worried this morning as MS felt bit better. I feel it's only a matter of time before I get sectioned! I hope this fecking scan tomorrow reassures me, as I'm shitting a brick at the mo.

I'm off to my choir now. Catch you later! We are doing Radio Ga Ga tonight:thumbup:!


----------



## Sparkly

CJ  Woo Hoo for getting the clomid, but WTF with you FS she is sooo shit its amazing! I of course dont think you will need the clomid as the sperm can live up to 5 days inside you waiting for you eggie to pop, so your BD was fine with timing. A threatened uterus always gives up....tried and tested!! The clomid completely dried me up, I used preseed this cycle for the very first time, and as you know got my BFP! I was on aspirin, and still am, it thins the blood not the uterine lining as far as im aware.

Sugar  good luck for your scan tomorrow honey, glad to hear your MS was a little better today

Lucy  Happy 40th Birthday to Steve x

Nato  lol at your babe covering her ears, when is your next scan?


----------



## VGibs

Round2 said:


> Yes VGibs, I live in Ottawa (in a suberb nearby). I remember we spoke about this about a year ago. I'm actually about 40 minutes from you.

*slaps head* hahaha I remembered that as soon as I hit "reply" LOL


----------



## VGibs

Jenny - I think its funny that the doctor has his likes at the bottom of the page...like that would make you trust him more or something "Phew I sure am glad he likes oreiental music! He must be an amazing doctor!" hahaha


----------



## NatoPMT

BB, i did my 3 day bloods on CD5 and my GP said it was ok, but i was worried they were slightly off, and i think it was Dazed dr who said they wouldnt accept CD5 bloods. Can you get them, then ask again for them next month? If anything, your FSH would be slightly higher on CD5 i assume, as you would be nearer ov? im guessing

Jen you silly sausage, im 17+5, even more time gone. I dunno where it went though. 

I have asked whether aspirin shouldnt be taken with clomid on fertility friends and so far no one thinks no. 

sugar i cant even get huffy at you teasing me cos youre right, my voice is a mannish disgrace, but how i love to sing and annoy everyone within a 500m radius. 

sorry about the paranoid wreckedness, think we all know how that feels (i ordered a doppler today) - cant wait to hear your scan news, you are 8 weeks and even that is a reduction in risk - every week now reduces your risk

enjoy your choir...show off!!

Hi Sparks, hows the poppyseed doing today, just think, s/he is a day older, which is a 7th or 10th or somert of their whole life..... in one day. 

next scan is a biggie....mid June for my 20 weeks. Scared about spina bifida and placental mess ups mainly. At least i know her chromosomes are ok.


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly & SM- I was so happy to come on here and see you got your BFPs:happydance:. CONGRATS!!! We are really racking them up now:D Who is next???

Raz & Round- GL with testing!!!


Lucy- I hope you hear back on the blood results soon!

Nato- I missed you FB announcement because I have still not set up my account horrible I know:dohh: Things just keep coming up but I will do it eventually

Allie- Sorry you are still having anxiety regarding the pregnancy. I really think you should invest in a Doppler to help ease your fears. Lucy made a great suggestion about having your DH hide it so you dont become obsessive. I love my Doppler and only use it when I am having a rough day. I have a Hi-Bebe Doppler and it works great. Yay for telling the family!!!

Hearty- I know you probably wont be on here to read this but I still wanted to respondits good to hear from you and Im sure we all understand why you cant hang around here. You are experiencing an especially difficult situation and my heart goes out to you. Im glad you are seeing a psychologist to explore your different options and I pray that what ever path you take gets you to where you want to go. We miss you and I pray that you get your baby soon:hugs:

Jenny- I hope you get a way for a bit you definitely need too! Im glad they are charging the husband for intimidation. Maybe now things will be a little more peaceful. 

Just read about your wedding issues. I would just sit down and talk it out with Paul. I dont think it is fair that he gets everything he wants when it is both your special day. You should definitely have a say. 

Vicky- glad you got a night of adult fun!

Dazed- you belong here! Please dont lose hope:hugs: It took me two years and 4 losses to get where I am. 

Sugar- I was exactly the same as you with my MS and couldnt eat anything. I felt so bad but everything will be fine. I cant wait to see your ultrasound pics on Wed. 

Meg- Im glad your time away was great. Woohoo for injections on Thursday. Im keeping everything crossed. For some reason I cant pull up your pic at work Ill be sure to look at it when I get home

CJ- Your FS sounds awful but I'm glad she has decided to help you. You are sure to get your BFP on clomid:thumbup: I am on aspirin as well and have taken it everyday for the past year and a half. I was told that it would actually help with uterin lining:shrug: Maybe you could ask your doc what she reccomends? This pregnancy I took clomid while on aspirin and everything is fine. 

I cant believe that jerk broke your windows!!! What a horrible person:nope:. That sucks about all of the fees but it sounds like you and your DH are doing well. 

I love seeing all the pictures where you girls live

Sorry if I forgot anyone It was a lot to catch up on!

AFM- I just got back from visiting my family in New Mexico and I am physically and emotionally exhausted. My dad was in a rehabilitation center but landed back at the hospital. They put him back on seizure medication and it makes him have horrible hallucinations. Its like he is stuck in a dream and we are all in it with him. Sometimes he is calm but most of the time he has to be strapped to the bed. He keeps hallucinating that he killed someone and that he is dead and at one point he was scared and said that I died. The good thing is that he is talking a lot more and has occasions when he is in the present. He sometimes is his old self and will crack some jokes and have all of us laughing. They took him off his medications so hopefully he will come back to reality. It was so difficult to see him like that but at the same time it was so nice to spend time with him. 

I got home last night after my flight was delayed for 3 hours now I am just dead tired. 

I think this week I have finally popped and now have a little baby bump:D I also think that I can feel some movements but I am not completely sure because Ive never felt movement before. Its exciting and I cant wait to feel him/her for sure!


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - poppyseed is making his/her self known......everything I can smell is making me nauseous, and I had a wracking headache this afternoon, as I think I left it too long between breakfast and lunch, and feeling like I could sleep all day.....but I love it :flower: 
Wow when you have your next scan your bun will be halfway cooked :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping, thats awful, how traumatic for you and your family and your poor dad. I hope they can find a better medium with his medication - that sounds truly terrifying. Are the seizures that dangerous that this medication is the preferable option? Are they going to find other ways to treat him, ie how long does he have to be on this stuff? 

get your ass on fb. 

great news on the movement!


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- it was pretty traumatic. Saturday the nurses sent me an my mom home because were were so upset and were both bawling our eyes out. They told us that it is worse for the people around him to watch than it is for him. I just wish I could be there more for my mom because she is doing everything on her own and it can be very draining. My grandfather (my dad's dad) will be down in 2 weeks to help my mom so that will take a lot off of her shoulders. He is stressed out too so I hope this won't be too much for him... hopefully my dad will have all of the meds out of his system and will be a lot better. It was really hard to watch my dad have a conversation with his dad over the phone because he kept welling up with tears and at one point he told my grandpa that he didn't make it and he died:cry: I'm sure it broke my grandpa's heart. 

He hasn't had a seizure since the 1st one last month so the meds were more of a precaution. He has been off of them for a few days so I hope the medicine is working its way out of his system. they had him on it last month and my mom said he was the exact same way and then after a few days being off the meds he was better. I am praying that is the case this time. The doctors have ran every test possible and everything has come back normal.


----------



## CJSG1977

I have soooo many funny things to share! But first yes aspirin thins the blood not the lining. But she told me to take it when I get a bfp.... My ewcm is not the best anyway apart from last month / this months cycle rather. But I have been using epo with little result and preseed hence why I want to drink green tea. And I need a lindt bunny so I can tinkle some bells!!!!!!

So....my friend and I were talking....about me ttc and this and that. So I explained to her fertile time and ewcm....and she was like uh??? I then said its like snot but clear. She was laughing and said I know what that is, I had some yesterday :haha: So we ov'd around a similar time. WELL....then we were laughing with my husband how my mate only remembers ewcm as snot (and this may offend so I apologise) and my husband said oh snatch snot! I was mortified but could not stop laughing!!!! So now its that down my neck of the woods :haha:

I have now been explaining about clomid thinning the lining and my mate said she has the vision of the fertilised eggy clinging to the lining of our womb sliding down it screaming I am trying to hold on!!!!!! You overdid it with the aspirin as well god dammit :rofl:

This all made me laugh quite a bit....I hope you have some giggles.

So to recap....clomid with green tea, and aspirin upon bfp?! Check!


----------



## Sparkly

CJ - OMFG You have me and Glenn crying with laughing......it's a new disco derail abbreviation SS = snatch snot, AKA EWCM :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Allie84

I actually went and bought a doppler on Sunday, the Angelsounds one. It was really cheap and a really dodgey looking website but it arrives tomorrow and I will keep you posted. How long should I try to find the heartbeat before giving up?

Hoping, I ma so sorry to hear your dad is still struggling. :hugs: It does sound really difficult....I'm sure he was so grateful to have you there for awhile. I hope now that he's off the medications he is in reality more. How exciting you have popped a bit! I thought this morning that I could feel my uterus more and think it's out of my pelvis area for sure. What did the movements feel like? That's amazing! Good to hear from you. :hugs:

Happy Birthday to Steve! :happydance:

CJ, hooray for getting Clomid! I really hope it does the trick and also that hubby's GP orders a SA for good measure. I hope the IVF threat works. :thumbup: She doesn't sound overly empathic but at least she got some stuff done for you, that's good news.

Feel better, Jenny :hugs:

Round, I hope this is your month. :hugs: Sorry about your impending due date, I know those are hard. :hugs:

SM, I totally know what you mean about not wanting to tell people. For whatever reason I really struggled with that. 

Sugar, glad you got a good lunch in with no heaving! Good luck at your scan tomorrow. Please try not to worry about the cramping, it will probably last for weeks now. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hoping, that must have been a really hard convo for your grandpa to have. :cry: I just really feel for you....I've seen my mom in really bad states due to her bipolar and in a mental hospital, where she thinks everyone wants her to die and really believes it, and she is just crying and there's nothing you can do. She had a really bad week a few years ago where she kept thinking I was Teddy (my brother who died as a child). :( So I can imagine what you are going through. It sounds good that they can take him off of the meds. I'm always here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

OMG CJ, snatch snot. That's frigen disgusting/hillarious!!

Hoping, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. That must be very scary for you to witness. I hope he gets better soon and you can finally relax.

Okay, so I need to vent or I'm going to explode. Totally not related to TTC. My step-son's mom borrowed our van on Saturday because her's broke down and she needed to take my step son somewhere with a bunch of his friends. Turns out she accidently filled the tank with diesel instead of gas. Just found it's going to cost us $600 to fix and she's totally denying doing this and refusing to pay for it!! I'm so tempted to cut-off her child support payment next month, but hubby thinks this will start a war! I'm so frigen pissed off, my blood is boiling!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

what!!!! snatch snot??? :rofl:

thats as bad as me saying 'gentleman's mayonnaise' 

Hoping, im glad there seems t be some end in sight to the medication issue. I understand what you mean - it _really_ gets you when you see your parents upset. Seeing my dad dealing my his brother when he was terminally ill gave me some feelings that i dont like to think about. I hope something comes out of it in that experiencing this stuff together is what makes family, family


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> Okay, so I need to vent or I'm going to explode. Totally not related to TTC. My step-son's mom borrowed our van on Saturday because her's broke down and she needed to take my step son somewhere with a bunch of his friends. Turns out she accidently filled the tank with diesel instead of gas. Just found it's going to cost us $600 to fix and she's totally denying doing this and refusing to pay for it!! I'm so tempted to cut-off her child support payment next month, but hubby thinks this will start a war! I'm so frigen pissed off, my blood is boiling!!!!

BITCH!!!!! who else does she think did it, the diesel fairies??

she started the bloody war, not you withholding money to pay for damage SHE did. 

im not helping by being riled up am i 

what damage could she do as part of a war? what would she do in retaliation? if she retaliates to withholding money she owes, then shes got some front


----------



## CJSG1977

Hoping I am so sorry your father is still so ill. I'm lost for words hunni. Thinking of you babes.xxx

Nato...I am NEVER going to eat mayonnaise again LOL! But then I dont eat snatch either :rofl: (no offense to anyone x)


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I need to vent or I'm going to explode. Totally not related to TTC. My step-son's mom borrowed our van on Saturday because her's broke down and she needed to take my step son somewhere with a bunch of his friends. Turns out she accidently filled the tank with diesel instead of gas. Just found it's going to cost us $600 to fix and she's totally denying doing this and refusing to pay for it!! I'm so tempted to cut-off her child support payment next month, but hubby thinks this will start a war! I'm so frigen pissed off, my blood is boiling!!!!
> 
> BITCH!!!!! who else does she think did it, the diesel fairies??
> 
> she started the bloody war, not you withholding money to pay for damage SHE did.
> 
> im not helping by being riled up am i
> 
> what damage could she do as part of a war? what would she do in retaliation? if she retaliates to withholding money she owes, then shes got some frontClick to expand...

We really try hard to keep the peace with this woman because it's best thing for my SS. She's a very irrational person and when she gets angry she behaves like a child. It such a difficult relationship to maintain. She's very opposite from my husband and I. I can't wait for the day when I never have to deal with this woman again.

If only she knew the hormones raging through my body right now!!


----------



## NatoPMT

apparently i didnt make it up, Dr Gorgy doesnt start his patients on aspirin until bfp because he believes it can cause a spontaneous bleed at implantation - Mr T and Mr G are 2 of the best fertility drs in the uk and they both believe the same and that the bleeding is worse than the thin lining - this is new info as most internet stuff about aspirin recommends you use it to build up lining before bfp. Sounds like your FS is better than she lets on CJ

Round: god how frustrating, being held to ransom by her behaviour.


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls:hugs: Its just so weird. My dad is never sick and I've never seen him in the hospital. I told my my mom I just hope he decided to get it all out of the way in one shot. I talked to my mom at lunch and she said that he is better today and is more lucid and she is able to hold a conversation with him. When I was there he didn't sleep in 48 hours so I'm sure that made it worse. He had a good sleep last night and is taking a nap now. 

EDIT: I also forgot to mention one other good thing... its so funny but my dad seriously looks like he is aging backwards! Everyday he get compliments from the staff about how young he looks. He has lost some weight being in the hospital so he no longer has the belly he has been trying to get rid of for a while so now he looks fit. He doesn't even have a single gray hair! Any time my 1 year old and 3 year old niece and nephew come in the staff all think those are his kids and are just stunned when he tells them they are his grandkids. The staff thinks it is crazy that he has an almost 30 year old daughter (my older sister).

Nato, you are right about experiencing this stuff making family, family. Before all of this my mom and sister were at each others throats constantly. My dad always had to be the peace maker and I'm sure it caused him lots of stress. They know now that they need to stop being so selfish and not take my dad for granted. 

Allie- It might take you a few minutes to locate the heart beat if you don't know where to look. Until yesterday the heart beat was over on my lower left side so it took me about 3 minutes to find it last night. Baby was toward the middle right side. As for movements, it just feels like a little tickles or like a popping kind of feeling.

CJ- snatch snot:haha:

Round- your hubby's ex sounds so frustrating. I can't believe she is denying what she did and refusing to pay. Maybe the raging hormones will give her a piece of your mind!


----------



## VGibs

Round - Do they have a support agreement??? Will she contact FRO if she does not receive payment??? Speaking as someone who receives child support, my ex`s new girlfriend convinced him twice to not send my money because she thought he had better spend it on their baby and I sicked the FRO on his ass already because he was not paying what he owed and was only paying when he felt like it and they fined him HUGE for it which made the situation worse because his GF started threatening me and making harrassing phone calls and I eventually had to get a protective agreement from her. Honestly if you think she ruined your car you should take it up with a lawyer because anything that is $500 and over in damages is considered a criminal act. Its SO not worth it to revoke support payments because you could end up having to pay A LOT more in the end. 

Allie - It takes a few minutes but be patient and make sure you use the jelly that comes with it! I tried without for a few days and the minute that jelly went on the heartbeat picked up right away!


----------



## Round2

VGibs said:


> Round - Do they have a support agreement??? Will she contact FRO if she does not receive payment??? Speaking as someone who receives child support, my ex`s new girlfriend convinced him twice to not send my money because she thought he had better spend it on their baby and I sicked the FRO on his ass already because he was not paying what he owed and was only paying when he felt like it and they fined him HUGE for it which made the situation worse because his GF started threatening me and making harrassing phone calls and I eventually had to get a protective agreement from her. Honestly if you think she ruined your car you should take it up with a lawyer because anything that is $500 and over in damages is considered a criminal act. Its SO not worth it to revoke support payments because you could end up having to pay A LOT more in the end.
> !

No we don't have any sort of legal contract with her. Hubby just arranged a verbal contract once they split. She's never persued getting it official, which is fine by us, stupid for her though.


----------



## CJSG1977

I have had the funniest few hours with my mate!

We were talking about her conversation with her husband over SS and he turned round to her and said that SS is her fanny telling her she wants sex :rofl: So she said great, that means I only want it once a month then hahahahaha :rofl:

And I just let her out of the pub through cellar to get to her car and we couldnt get the light on....so she kept pointing at it saying....work......and....work and it pinged on LOL! So she turned around straight away and pointed at my belly and went....geeeeeet pregnant :rofl:

I am in a funny mood today sorry girls.

I know there is sadness too and I am not trying to be insensitive, so please dont think I am. Its just i havent laughed this much in such a while.

x


----------



## vickyd

Nato i was worried about spina bifida as well so at my 22 week scan i was asking the specialist a milion times to check the spine. He said, Vicky we dont have to wait for the anomaly scan to see spina bifida these days. Apparently at the NT scan they see something in the brain that points to SB. So seeing that you go to a good fertility clinic with top docs they also will know about this im thinking.


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha at snatch snot and gentlemans mayo. I just told Mal who was just eating and he pulled a disgusted face. :haha:

Hoping, so sorry to hear about your Dad. Sounds very trauamatic for you all. Really hope he picks up soon. :hugs:

Nato, which doppler did you order? I've been eying up the Angelsounds one off Amazon. It's a steal!

Allie, are you having an NT scan done or not? Can't remember what you're doing for testing? How's little Weseley doing? Post a pic? Has he shown any signs of interest in your tum? Henry seems totally oblivious and has just torn up a load of cardboard the little bugger.

Round your hubby's ex sounds like a right cowbag. Fancy not fessing up to her mistake. Bloody bitch!


----------



## jenny25

cj you have me in stitches snatch snot now i have this tune going through my head 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0n8uP4qZIs&feature=related

instead of bad boys snatch snot snatch snot lol


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar Ive got the angelsounds dopplar and love it, its so easy to use.

Allie it took me about 10 mins the first time to find the hb I did it with steve so I didnt panic. Finding my hb first helped me find the baby's each time I do it I get quicker.

CJ oh my god at the dick who broke your windows I am so sorry. If we lived near you we'd totally come and have a pint well steve would I'd have a soft drink. Good news about getting clomid but sorry your FS is such a bitch. Im glad your having a good night its good to laugh.

Jen hope you feel better soon.

Nato :haha: at baby covering ears when your singing and I love the cadburys advert.

Megg I love the pictures what a great idea.

Vgibbs I will try and get out with my camara in the next couple of days.

Round :hugs: I know how hard it can be my sil was pregnant at the same time as me I didnt see her during her pregnancy as it was to hard for me she was due 3 days after my baby would of been due. I also didnt see my nephew untill he was a few months old as the weekend we were meant to go down & see him I suffered my 3rd losss it was all to much. I think my brother & sil understood when I did see him I could cope sometimes we have to protect ourselves.

Hoping I am so sorry to hear about your dad must be so scary for you all hope he makes a speedy recovery. Still waiting for the results of the slap cheek hope they will be in tomorrow managed to get a prescription for iron tablets as my levels have dropped. Yay to feeling movements, do we get a bump pic.

Afm: have had a lovely day with Steve and a gorgous meal we saw some friends briefly for birthday drinks but we kept it very much about us. Its a bit of a mixed bag as today is the year anniversary of our 2nd loss and today should of been our due date for our 3rd loss. We took sometime to remember our angel babies but have also tried to focus on the positive. We had a big meal out with his family and friends sat just gone.


----------



## jenny25

lucy sounds as if you have had a nice day, due dates are hard ones hun :(:(
hoping i hope your dad gets better soon what a horrible thing for him too experience those horrid hallucinations

i spy meggles  xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah it does sound like you had a lovely day Lucy! You deserve some nice quality time together, so glad it was mostly about you guys. Everyday I think of my angels lost. My first angel would be coming up 12 now, its hard to think about it. And our recent would not even be a month old now. But you remember them, and they will always be with you and in your heart.

I am now cwtched up on the sofa with the duvet, a vodka coffee, a movie and my laptop. Chris is in bed after we had a bit of a row. He got plastered and fell aslepp meaning I couldnt reach him all night. I am not overly bothered but if something had happened in the pub I'd have been alone. It'll be forgotten when I decide to forgive him at some point tomorrow :haha:

I still am working myself up as to whether I could have a bfp this week. My mate said she wreckons I am now! I just remember the dizzy spells I had today but I havent been sleeping, which could be the cause of my low bp??? But then where does the insomnia come from? I am so happy right now. Cloud 9 in fact with my life. And you know what for the first time I am not waiting for it to all fall apart. Not this time world! This is my time now! Either way May 30th I should be taking my first clomid tablet :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

i think you have darling :D:D:D from what you were saying on the phone :D eeeek when are you testing hun xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I know a few are meant to be testing thursday but witch is due sunday so I think thats too early... I will see how I feel and maybe test Saturday. I have one test here so....maybe its my luck one. Last month I nearly used it and as I peed in a cup I realised I had come on! So no test last month. Do you think I have a chance this month, honestly? I have no symptoms. Apart from the low bp and dizzy spells today... insomnia, dreams and hip pain along with the sniffles and incredibly sore nipples (tmi sorry). Most of those could be anything...

Sorry I never rang back, my mate turned up and we were just cracking up from the minute she got there till the minute she left. It did me good though.


----------



## VGibs

I am so pissed off right now I could scream my whole head off....

My best friend, who suffered a catastrophic brain injury 4 years ago had her baby today. This is a woman who I personally took care of for 6 months, someone whose hand I held while she was in a coma, someone who I moved out of an abusive relationship, and she didn't even call me to tell me she had the baby. I could scream I am so mad....not only that but she left it up to a girl whom I despise and who barely knows her to tell me.


----------



## CJSG1977

V I am so sorry hunni! That is so wrong! That's why I try detach myself... all my friends are milestones in my life...for a minute, a week or a lifetime. But I have learned that they will go off and do there own thing when they have got what they need from me. I try to not take it personal. You are a good person to have been there for her, and I am sorry she did not share this with you. But you know what, you are a good person. She is the one that will miss out in the long run.xx


----------



## Sparkly

Morning girls......just looking for a little reassurance, and maybe a kick up the arse. I've been testing too often, and I can't hold my pee for more than 2 hours and I can't see an awful lot of line progression. I know I'm being silly as I'm only 12dpo yet and the lines are there, they are just still pale pink......

I've been awake since 4.45am stressing about it...:dohh:


----------



## vickyd

Honey please stop testing!!! You cant expect the lines to get darker everyday! Try to find something to keep you busy for the next week. Do what Sugar said, start baking!
Your digi says youre prego so there!


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks Vic that made me smile :hugs:

I was chatting to Glenn earlier, and I have loads of accounts for the business to catch up on, so i will be distracting myself with them.


----------



## LucyJ

Give it a couple of days then test again the lines are there sweetie your pregnant please try not to worry. Keeping yourself busy is a good idea.

:hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Sparkly step away from the tests. Lucy is right, leave it for a few days so you can see proper progression. Vix is right too, I highly recommend baking!

Cj I had barely any symptoms when I got my bfp. Have hope!

V sorry to hear you're feeling hurt about your friend. I would be too :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar happy 8 weeks :happydance:

V so sorry about your friend some people really do not think about others which is so sad. :hug:

CJ Im keeping everything crossed for you those all sound like good symptoms to me I think your in with a good chance sweetie.


----------



## Sparkly

Sugar - wowser look at you showing off your raspberry! what time is your scan hun?


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar good luck with your scan xx


----------



## VGibs

Gaynor I had 6 days where my line didnt get darker....and then I had a dud IC and I lost the line. I started spotting the next day so I assumed it was a chemical or I had not got all the HCG out of my system from my MC. But I did! and now I have Meme!


----------



## VGibs

Here is the link fro my tests....in case you wanted to check! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/337587-lots-pics-opks-hpts-hpts-4.html


----------



## Round2

Vgibs, sorry to hear about your friend. That's not a nice way to thank someone for all the care you gave her.

Sparkly, seriously! Listen to everyone else. You're only 12DPO, you're not even late yet. Of course the line isn't blazing!!

CJ, I'm testing really early this month at 8DPO. It's only because I'm going to a cottage on Friday and I want to know how much alcohol to buy before I leave!! Sad, but true!

Okay, I have to give you guys an update for my little drama yesterday. It's so funny, I was thinking last week while reading Jenny's stories how boring my life is.....

So we spoke to SS mom's again last night and asked her where she bought the gas from. She named a place that did not even sell diesel and claimed she lost the receipt. So then we felt bad for accusing her. Then while we were driving my SS home last night he pointed out where they had stopped for gas that day and it was a different spot that DID sell diesel. So I called the gas station and got them to go over the surveilience video and sure enough the lying bitch did put diesel in!! So now she's ignoring our phone calls.

Uggghhhh! How on earth am I suppose to co-parent with this person? It's so fustrating. Now DH is afraid to confront her because she's going to go ballistic and make things difficult for us. On top of this she's a super a fertile woman with a whack of kids. Everytime I look at her I think messed up the world is.

On the plus side, this little incident has distracted me from the fact that I'm testing tomorrow. My temp went way up today. Could just be from blood boiling?? 

Oh and I have another u/s today. Not sure why, I guess to confirm that I've ovulate?


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks for that link Ginny, it was reassuring, I am getting better results from opk's atm too :shrug: My lines are similar to yours, and you have a healthy baby girl, so I will stop worrying!

Round - sounds like it's time to get the lawyers involved with DH's ex, the lying bitch! Loving your temps btw, it's a very good sign....do you have any symptoms?

Sugar - where for art thou?? - I need a raspberry update :flower:


----------



## Round2

We're trying to avoid getting into a legal situation with her. We really want keep our relationship with her in good terms. But it's getting soooo hard!

Lots of symptoms, but I think they are a result of the extra progerstone this month. My nipples feel like they are on fire, but I'm not getting excited.

Forgot to wish Suguar good luck today. Can't wait to hear about your beautiful beanie.


----------



## Sparkly

Round - sounds exciting :flower:

May the disco boom continue......


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- Happy 8 weeks! Can wait to see pics of your little raspberry

Lucy- Im glad you and Steve had a nice day and were able to take time for yourselves. Due date an loss anniversaries are always hard but its good that you are trying to focus on the positive things. I am taking my 16 week bump pic tonight so I will post it tomorrow for your viewing pleasure:thumbup:

CJ- I love that you are so optimistic! You symptoms do sound very promising especially the dizzy spells, insomnia and dreams. I really hope this is your month

vGibs- I would be hurt as well especially after everything you have done for her. Sorry you heard the news that way:hugs:

Sparkly- everyone is right put down the tests and walk away! Just remember that hcg doubles every 48-72 hours so you wont always see good progression. I drove myself crazy the 1st few days with testing so I decided to walk away for good I even still have one untouched test under my sink.

Round- Nice detective work! I bet she feels foolish after being caught on tape. I hope she comes to her senses and does the right thing. I took a look at your chart and it looks beautiful Im cheering you and your clomid twins on! I cant wait for you to test.


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly, I had the same worries as you because my lines changed at first and then seemed to be the same for a few days...I really freaked out, got the disco girls to reassure me, and then I stopped testing every day. So try not to worry about that one bit. :hugs:

Lucy, it sounds like a nice bday for Steve. :) It's good to focus on the positive as you will never forget your angel babies.

Virginia, so sorry about your 'friend.' :hugs:



sugarlove said:


> Allie, are you having an NT scan done or not? Can't remember what you're doing for testing? How's little Weseley doing? Post a pic? Has he shown any signs of interest in your tum? Henry seems totally oblivious and has just torn up a load of cardboard the little bugger.

No, they don't do NT scans routinely up here. :shrug: I asked about it and they acted like I was weird, saying they only do it for patients at high risk. They don't even do proper dating scans. If I hadn't fanangled my doctor's office scan at 11 weeks and my 6 weeks scan for cramping, I would be scan-less until 20 weeks!! 

Weasley is great! He's still biting so we have to get him to stop before baby arrives. I will post a pic in my journal later. :) He has shown zero interest in my belly, well, except for when he jumps on it and I yell at him! Luckily he's only about 7 lbs right now. 

Happy 8 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Round, what strange behavior! Really good detective work, but I cannot believe she just kept continuing the lie! And now she's hiding....good grief. Good luck.


----------



## NatoPMT

sugars scan is at 18.20, so we have AGES to wait yet

Sparkly, tests arent accurate because wee dilution and all sorts, a positive is a positive. Only compare tests taken 48 hours apart or you will drive yourself (more) mental

i have had a bad friend day too. i cant even be arsed trying to save it now, its the end of the road i think...about 6 years ago, she had a massive go at me, saying that i didnt make any effort with her and that to her, friends were important and that id let her down. I do agree that i am a bit flaky, but it was bullshit. in the last 10 years, she missed my hen night, my wedding, every single birthday (the only time i saw her was when i went to stuff she invited me to) and she missed other things like house warmings etc too

I invited her to my 40th in a couple of weeks, and she said she couldnt go as it clashed with a friends hen weekend. A mutual friend just mentioned in passing that the hen weekend is THIS weekend, not my birthday weekend, so she lied to get out of coming to my 40th. 

Not sure if i should tell her that i know, or just walk away, either way, its been a good few years of not great friendship (ie me thinking hang on, you missed my hen night but had a go at me saying i never came to see you) so im not upset to see it go. 

i might do flying kicks at Round and Gibbys nemeses to let off some ninja steam. Sounds like CJ is having a hard time from fb too 

Allie, got an angle sounds doppler, not arrived yet - but should have been £39.99 and got it for £12.98 from amazon. I bet it picks up the police radio channels and not the hb


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I will have to check out Weasley's pic in your journal. We have a cat named Niko (she is a Ragdoll breed) and I love her to pieces but she scares the crap out of me when she jumps on my stomach. Most of the time she just likes to nap on my tummy but if she gets startled she will jump up quickly. 

Nato- she doesn't sound like a good friend and it seems like she is the flakey one! I can't believe she missed so many major events in your life and has the nerve to have a go at you:nope:

AFM- I have an appt with my midwife tomorrow and plan to ask her for an ultrasound. At the beginning of the pregnancy she said that any time I felt uneasy about baby that I could call her and she would do an ultrasound or listen to the heart beat on the doppler. I plan to just tell her that I am getting anxious and don't think I can wait until 20 weeks without driving myself crazy. Of course she may just tell me to suck it up:haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

I had to look up ragdoll breed, they are pretty. I want a cockerpoo dog, i have met 2 now and they were both unbelievably sweet little dogs. Its not very ethical though, getting a bred dog when there are lots in the rescue home. i am torn. 

She didnt used to be so crap a friend, she used to be very different, it all went horribly wrong when my 7 year relationship broke down and my ex got a mutual friend (the one whos hen weekend it is) pregnant within a couple of months - our group of friends got a bit blown apart and it went downhill from there. It was a bit hypocritical to say the least to have a go at me though, and she must feel guilty else she wouldnt have lied about not coming, if she didnt know it was out of order, she'd have just said she couldnt make it. We are supposed to be going for dinner on the 14th so i think im going to say why im cancelling that and let her know how i feel, then at least we are being honest with each other 

Im sure the midwife will come good tomorrow, i was 16 weeks when my GP couldnt find the hb with the doppler, but the midwife got it straight away - it wont be any bother for her to crank up a hb reading im sure - let us know how you get on

Only 15 mins until sugar is in the scan seat - hope shes ok and not keeling over in a panic
 



Attached Files:







junior32_(220_x_267).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NatoPMT

happy avocado day too hoping!!


----------



## SMFirst

Hope Sugar's scan goes ok :)

Nato - I think you should tell your friend how you feel. The way she's treated you is not how friends act - she missed your wedding? That's not good...

Hoping - Sorry about further family health issues :( Congrats on the avocado though :)

I'm going to hold out the beginning of June to go to the doctor's I think (just busy this whole week!)


----------



## SMFirst

meant to add - sorry I don't have a lot of time to read back, but hope everyone else is good!

(Sparkly you are pregnant, now stop POAS!)

I love that Cockerpoo dog, and my family has a ragdoll cat - she's really pretty..

But all of our animals have always been rescues (from the shelter or off the street) - I don't think I could ever buy a bred animal.


----------



## Round2

Nato, dump that unworthy friend! I'm sorry, but at this point in our lives, we have no time for anyone like that. You've got bigger and better things to look forward to rather an unreciprocated friendship. Seriously, you're turning 40 next month? Hmmm, we'll have to have a disco party. Maybe we can set a time when we all sit around our computers and eat lindt chocolate bunnies together! Hmmm, maybe I'm just weird??

Psycho bitch lady (SS's mom, not preggo bitchy lady....hmm there seems to be alot of bitchy ladies in my life right now), she's been ignoring our phone calls so DH wrote a very restrained letter explaining the situation and she of course gets mad and comes up with all kinds of crazy accusations. In the end, she's agreed, we're taking the money from her child support payments until it's paid off. Ugghhh...so glad that is done with.

Now back to my regularly scheduled life. Just got back from my u/s and it looks like I probably had 3 eggs this month! Yikes....triplets. T-minus 18 hours till I test ridiculously early and get my heart broken over a BFN, that I would probably get even if I was pregnant. Stay tuned..........


----------



## LucyJ

Nato sorry your having a crappy time with a friend I would be honest with her so she knows how you feel. I think she has a nerve to accuse you of not being there for her when she from the sounds of it hasnt been there for you and to lie about why she cant make it is not one. 

Im going to be going out in about 45 mins for my yoga class but I want to know how sugar's scan is I'll be straight on as soon as Im back.

Hoping good luck with your midwife appointment hope she gives you a scan.


----------



## LucyJ

New bump pic in my journal and some of steve on his birthday. :flower:


----------



## vickyd

God i cant remember what i read....

I was hoping for an update from Sugar but i guess she will need serious unwinding time after the scan lol!

Nato the dog in the pic is seriously cute but im a rescue dog gal as you know. Your friend sounds a bit like a sociopath so yeah maybe you should get out while you can.

Rounders mmmmmm triplets!!!! haha! that would be so funny for us not for you i imagine though! Disco trio, werent the supremes a trio?

My first day back was pretty cool, really enjoyed being back at the lab but i fucked up both experiments cause i was thinking about Hero lol! My meeting with some reps from Austria went much better and i didnt seem the fool at all!


----------



## CJSG1977

Yay Sugar! 8 weeks, I am waiting to hear the update in a minute.

Sparkly, you have been told! Step AWAY from the tests LOL! You are truly up the duff! xx

Very good detective work Round. I'd be the same! Catch the bitch out. Sorry its making co-parenting so different.

Nato its awful when you dont know what to do for the best. Trust me I am in that boat at the minute. Hey, if she cant see that you are the nicest mate anyone could have, and that she would have a rocking time then more fool her! I would think it would be a riot being out with you!

LOL Hoping at thinking you will be told to suck it up....sounds like your sub concsious is doing that for you! But you go get a scan girly! xx

V has me all a dither over opks as potential preg tests.... so I peed on one LOL! And unbelievably I checked against a pre ovulation one, a close to ov one (but not a full positive one) and the line from today is the same as the one right before the day I had a positive one.... I am trying to upload pics.

And I am having a hard time. I flew HIGH yesterday. Today coming down with a crash. The pub we have... her son had to be taken out of there because of things that cant be fixed and he is likely to lose his pub licence so now he has taken it upon himself to try ruin it for us. Apparently we dont open up, the pub is not clean, we have parties where people bring their own beer! All the stuff he was guilty of! Our dog has trashed the upstairs... he is NEVER there. I have been in tears since half 4! WHy is life so bloody cruel to me and my husband! We work so hard. Do ALL the shifts apart from a monday we have together! I am so fucked off. She hasnt even seen this for herself, its all hearsay! Im gonna stop ranting cause I cant see my keybpard for tears. PMT maybe.

Someone share something happy and or funny LOL. I need to cheer up.


----------



## Allie84

I have a midwife apointment tomorrow as well, Hoping, my 14 week appointment. I think they are going to do a pelvic exam and the doppler. They didn't want to do an internal exam on me until I was out of 1st tri in case I bled and panicked. I hope you get an ulstrasound!

My angelsounds doppler is to be here in less than 4 hours, Nato. I'll let you know if I get the police radio. :rofl: Mine was comparably cheap so we shall see. Luckily I have the midwife tomorrow if I can't find anything today. I've been hearing it can sometimes be harder to find the baby during these 'teen' weeks as baby is still small but now swimming around. I guess we'll find out. I like your plan to tell your friend why; maybe you'll get an explanation?

Round, oooh, possible triplets!!!! :happydance: Very exciting. Yes, if tomorrow is only 8 dpo I doubt you will get a positive even if pregnant. I got the faintest of faint lines at 9 dpo. So try not to be disappointed tomorrow. Glad you've come to an agreement about the money!

I also had issues getting a bred dog. We looked around for a rescue dog for ages but they were all big dogs and not suitable for apartment living. It pained me to pay as much as we did for Weasley, as well, making someone rich for breeding dogs. Oh, well, he is loved and I guess that's what matters now.


----------



## vickyd

CJ for fucks sake man....What the hell is wrong with people these days....

Maybe this video from one of my all time fave shows will cheer you up! I watch it and imagine that hes a fertility specialist!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pbKRc-0mSs&feature=related


----------



## Allie84

Awww, CJ, I'm sorry you're having a bad day. :hugs: It seems incredibly unfair to be accused like that with no proof! It sounds like work can be really stressful. I hope those near positive OPKs are a sign of good things to come. It sounds like they might be. :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on your first day back, Vicky! :happydance: Only messing up a few times due to thinking about Hero is not bad at all! ;) Well done! I'm sure you'll back in the swing of things before you know it. Is Hero in daycare now?


----------



## CJSG1977

Some lines to stare at....

Top day before positive opk.... middle today and bottom before ov...an early one. Sorry wrote them up the wrong way lol
 



Attached Files:







249648_10150189312825614_554200613_7263892_1576206_n.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## vickyd

No Allie my mom has her during the day. She retired early so she can help me out!


----------



## Round2

Holy frig CJ, that's awfully dark for this time your cycle....unless you are PREGGOOOO! Now that will cheer you! Sorry to hear people are being mean and lying to you (seems to be going around).

Vicky, awe, glad you made it through your first day. Until this past year, going back to work after mat leave was the hardest thing I have ever done.

Good luck tomorrow Allie and Hoping!


----------



## NatoPMT

i am a bit worried about sugar, the scan was 6.20, and she said she'd text me on the way home and i haven't heard off her. I'm starting to get butterflies. 

haha Round, you can tell the mood you are in. It is upsetting me, and i think the reason is more that this is ANOTHER friendship thats fucked up. I am always losing friends, and i am the common denominator. Im not a very good friend i dont think. Thanks for saying otherwise CJ, but i need to work this out. Its since coming to London, you cant just pop to the pub round the corner, everything is a mission, and over the years i have developed social phobias and i cant relax around people. I used to be so sociable, and now i dont go out often and i find it hard talking to people (hiding behind a comp screen makes it worse too)

oops thats not happy or funny. 

im panicking now about being funny. 

Round, well done on sorting out silly mares and their owings. WOW at 3 eggs - bloody hell, one of those has to stick? TEST...oh no, im getting test hysteria now. i am excited, and hysterical. Not a winning combo

I texted sugar 20 mins ago and shes still not texted back

Thank Luce - enjoy yoga you hippy x

Haha Vic, you didnt create a half man half goat bipedal monster did you? 

I agree that its completely unnecessary to get a bred dog (unless there is good reason) - its selfish of me to want a cockerpoo, i am behaving like a 6 year old. 

allie stop making round back away from the tests. I wanna like my poas addiction through her. 

argh where is sugar


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ, dont let this person have control over your feelings and your life..of course youre allowed to feel how you do, but im mad a liar has had you crying for hours. No fair

*******s. why is everyone such *******s

(i agree, i think its preggoness taking over)


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ< these opk as hpt, they dont show a positive preggo result until after a HPT would show a result. i have fallen foul of this before. They are much more ambiguous and youd be better using a hpt than an opk as the opks will just tease you


----------



## CJSG1977

Vicky even the opening line of that video made me laugh! So thank you. And hoorah for only messing up a little, you are allowed...its your first day back!

GL tomorrow Allie. I look forward to hearing all about it, and your doppler experience.

Nato hunni, we all go through phases where friends go out of our lives. I hate it, but always seems to happen to me too. When you are a caring person, with a lot of worldly experience people become like leeches and just suck the life out of you and then spit you out once they have had all the support, knowledge and caring they can muster. Then they bugger off and pass it off as their own learning. God I am not bitter at all today LOL. Now be useful woman and start squinting at my lines so I can obsess :rofl:

Sugar hunni!!! Where art thou!???


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls back from my scan. She found the heartbeat straight away by scanning my tummy. Baby has grown loads to 17mm and heartbeat was thumping away. Measuring spot on for 8 weeks. Will post a pic later. Still can't see that much, but head looks huge! :haha:

On the down side my MS came back big time and I puked into a bag on the way home. Mal had to pull over. Very unpleasant!

Need to read back.


----------



## Round2

Nato, is it possible that you just have too many sort-of friendships to maintain? Maybe just try focussing on a few really good ones? I find it hard to believe that the problem is you. You're a very compassionate person.

Yes, I am in a strange mood today. I'm blaming the triplets.


----------



## Round2

sugarlove said:


> Hi girls back from my scan. She found the heartbeat straight away by scanning my tummy. Baby has grown loads to 17mm and heartbeat was thumping away. Measuring spot on for 8 weeks. Will post a pic later. Still can't see that much, but head looks huge! :haha:
> 
> On the down side my MS came back big time and I puked into a bag on the way home. Mal had to pull over. Very unpleasant!
> 
> Need to read back.

YAY.....for a healthy surgar baby!!! But ya almost gave us a heart attack!!


----------



## vickyd

Good news Sugar, not that i was worried mind you!


----------



## CJSG1977

HOORAY!!!!! Sugar had a lully beautiful scan! Cant wait to see a pic! Glad it went well hunni.xx


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- yay for an awesome scan:happydance:

Nato- love the cockerpoo! He is so cute. My cat is a rescue cat and she is just the cutest thing. She is very well mannered and loves to be carried an snuggled so I imagine she will be good with the baby. I think being honest with your friend is the best route.

Round- I'm all for the disco party. I'm glad the issue with crazy lady has been resolved:thumbup: Holy cow! 3 eggies? You are sure to get a BFP:D

Lucy- enjoy your yoga

Vicky- glad you enjoyed your 1st day back!

CJ- I always used OPKs before hpts and it worked everytime. Your lines look great for this stage. FX. Sorry you are having some issues with jerks lately:hugs:

Allie- have fun at your appt tomorrow:D


----------



## NatoPMT

YEAY!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fantastic news sugar!! could you tell if its a boy or a girl yet? If not, why not. Any pics? 

i was clucking and flapping like an old woman

hahaha nice one Octomum (rounders). You are very right though, I have too many half friends. I need to think about my actions. Maybe having triplets makes you psychic. 

CJ - im sorry that you have felt taken advantage of. Shall i get them for you. I am in the mood. I might enlist rounders too, she is in the mood to take anyone on.


----------



## sugarlove

Have read back, but still feeling pukey so bear with me if I miss anything out.

CJ big :hugs:that's shit news about the tosser who's trying to ruin things for you! Fingers crossed for you testing lovely.

Rounders, loving the sound of those triplets. Can't wait till you test! :thumbup:Loving that you caught the bitch out and she has to cough up.

Allie I need to check your journal for a pic of Weasley. Henry bit like a swine till I got his balls chopped off. They just like mouthing at that ages, but it hurts like hell! I'm sure he'll be fine by the time time you're LO arrives. Good luck with your appt tomorrow!:thumbup:

Good luck Hoping too. Can't wait to hear all about it! :thumbup:

Nato your friend sounds like a waste of space. If she can't be arsed to make an effort for your 40th, she's not much of a mate. I wouldn't be paranoid about losing friends. People change over the years and just grow apart. You pick up new ones (like us lot!) Also, when you have your LO, you're likely to make new friends. I've said goodbye to a fair few over the years, and rarely regret losing their friendship. :hugs:

Hearty, I see you lurking. Huge :hugs:to you. I read your last post and really hope that things sort themselves out for you.


----------



## VGibs

Nato - Dumb friends + bad feelings = no good will come of it

CJ - The first indication I had that I was pregnant with Meme was a darker OPK four days after I was hoping to get my period....I was watching the progression of darkness ya know...and I know everyone will tell you that testing every 48 hours is the best way to do it...but you saw my gallery I tested A LOT it calmed my fears somewhat and I couldn't help it really....so I say pee away! PS the issue with the pub may seem huge because your pregnant honey and your emotional!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Rescue dog issue......I know that rescue dogs are special and that they deserve a lot of love...but in my lifetime I have owned almost 32 dogs....I had 6 at one time once and I have found rescues to be harder to train and more unpredictable....but the best dog I ever owned was a rescue so I am torn on that subject too....but right now I am so in love with my Moms pug that i doubt i will ever get another breed...maybe a brussels griffon because I wanna call him "ZZ"

This is our "Pug" Angus 



and this is a brussels....you can see why I love them both


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> i was clucking and flapping like an old woman
> 
> .

Why am I picturing bingo wings???? Besides noone beats my ole bingo wings....I could knock down a bookshelf from half a click away!


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry, im supposed to be obsessing about lines arent i. 

go pee on a hpt and then i will play. Until then, i am playing hard ball

This might help you obsess though...tell us what your reaction to this is: 

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

what dpo are you, tell me now


----------



## SMFirst

Sugar - so glad you got good results from the scan :) 

Vicky - Kids in the Hall = Canadian, hence funny ;) Glad you are having a good time back at work (so soon though!)

Round- good luck snagging one, two or all of those triplets!!


----------



## VGibs

YAY KIDS IN THE HALL.......who doesnt love the chicken lady???????????

Lets here it for the canucks eh?????

OH CANADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWDXE9Pbjic


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL @ bingo wing war LOL

Well my neurotic behaviour made me poas BFN!!! Lesson learned. I am due on between friday and sunday so guess I wait. Just think I am getting my hopes up cause the reality is that I now have to use clomid to help and cant do it by myself :cry:

I want Round to have triplet then I want to pinch one :rofl: Nah, I wont pinch one, I will ask with puppy dog eyes lol.


----------



## Dazed

Congrats on the great scan Sugar!


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> i was clucking and flapping like an old woman
> 
> Why am I picturing bingo wings????Click to expand...

are you spying on me?


----------



## CJSG1977

I am 10 or 11 dpo Nato....

Useful link and knocked some sense in to me lol


----------



## SMFirst

sorry about the BFN CJ, but just wait a few more days..

Vgibs - There is hockey madness in this town for sure! I can see riots happening again if they don't win the whole thing.. Once again I am glad I don't live right in the city though, too crazy.

But it sucks a little - Game 1 of the Finals might be on Saturday, and I was going to have a post-birthday night out with friends that night, and two have already said they'd choose to watch hockey than come out! oh well..


----------



## sugarlove

Spoiler
Scan pic - bit blurry as taken from iphone


----------



## Round2

YAYYY! It's a girl.


----------



## sugarlove

Spoiler
Pic now right way up. Yolk sac on bottom
.


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry darling. 

Rounders - you have gone loco. and you are my main source of amusement tonight. 

Sugar...once, we had yolk sacs. And we are girls. YAYY i say girl too


----------



## CJSG1977

Yay Sugar! You must be so happy!

For some reason I have started crying and cant stop. And they are real tears! WTF! Maybe I am bottling up too much.

But on a strange note I have had bacon sandwiches with garlic and herb coleslaw 2 days in a row. YUM! I am more a sausage kinda girl normally :haha:


----------



## pregoinnorge

in a hurry to get ready for my road trip down to oslo and then my trip to California so i just wanted to pop in and say hi.

Beautiful scan sugar :) I'm gonna say boy :)

I'm sorry CJ I hope you're OK. Sounds like quite the mess there with the pub. I can't believe some people!

Good luck to all the testers this weekend! I've got everything crossed for ya'll.

See you guys in a while! I'm gonna take a little break while on vacation, but I might update my journal with some pics of some purchases:)

Byeeeee!


----------



## NatoPMT

dont hold it in CJ, your feelings are real and they deserve to be heard - youve had a lot on your plate recently too beside TTC which is enough in itself xx


----------



## CJSG1977

I dont think watching Baby Mama is helping at all!!


----------



## sugarlove

CJ stop watching babbie stuff. :hugs: sweetie


----------



## sugarlove

Have fun Amy! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on the scan, honey! Gorgeous bean! 

Just popping on to say hello... For those who've had it rough lately... I have no advice, but I do have :hugs:... You have to share a few hugs with everyone else too though!


----------



## LucyJ

Yay sugar on your good scan gorgeous pic :happydance:

CJ :hugs:

Round glad things are sorted with your SS mum. Im exicted about the triplets.

Nato I think you are a wonderful, caring person.

Amy hope you have a fab time.

AFM: it was a different yoga class I went to to try tonight but not sure it was right for me a bit to hippy not enough of the active birth side of things oh that and I couldnt do some of the positions they were very uncomfortable. Might do a bit of this one and the active birth & yoga so best of both worlds will see.


----------



## SMFirst

I have a question (I could do research on google but you guys are smarter anyway)

So a week or so ago I made plans with co-workers to go to this Japanese restaurant.. Now that I have found out I am pregnant, would it still be safe to go?

(I don't really want to mysteriously cancel, but I don't want to take any risk either)

I remember talking about drinking alcohol with someone - she was worried as she didn't find out until 8 weeks and hadd had drinks up to then - but her doctor said it was ok because the baby didn't share the blood supply up to then anyway.. 

Would it be a similar story with foods like sushi?


----------



## Allie84

I'm off to read back about Sugar's scan...but I just have to vent my doppler STILL isn't here. I've been looking outside every time I see a vehicle, and even called UPS to see if they'd give me more info. It's taking so freaking long!!!!!! I have no patience. I've seen the USPS mailman AND FexEx today but still not UPS.


----------



## Megg33k

Depends on who you ask if sushi is a no-no or not... If you order the stuff that doesn't involve uncooked fish, you should be fine. I know it exists, even if I don't eat it! :)


----------



## Allie84

Okay I read back, YAY Sugar!!!!! :happydance: What a cute little bean you have there. Hmm, I say boy! Now are you going to stop worrying? (Yes I'm a hypocrite) You have a little one growing in there! :) 

Susan, I would just order the non raw fish kind. If she knows you love sushi it might seem a tiny bit suspicious but you could make something up like you had an upset stomach and don't want to risk it or something.

Amy, have a great time in California! :hugs: 

Lucy, sorry the yoga wasn't totally your thing. Did you do yoga pre-pregnancy? I really love yoga. 

Hi Megg, :hugs: back at you.


----------



## VGibs

SMFirst said:


> sorry about the BFN CJ, but just wait a few more days..
> 
> Vgibs - There is hockey madness in this town for sure! I can see riots happening again if they don't win the whole thing.. Once again I am glad I don't live right in the city though, too crazy.
> 
> But it sucks a little - Game 1 of the Finals might be on Saturday, and I was going to have a post-birthday night out with friends that night, and two have already said they'd choose to watch hockey than come out! oh well..

GAWD I wish I was there...even being close to Ottawa I am a die HARD Toronto fan....Aurora came home from the hospital decked out in TO gear...yes I am that girl


----------



## sugarlove

Susan, I would probably avoid the raw fish and like Allie's idea of saying you've had a bug. Alternatively, can you not try and switch the venue for the same reason?

Lucy, sorry you didn't enjoy your yoga as much. I'm thinking of taking a class up when I'm out of the first tri.

Hey Meggles.


----------



## sugarlove

Allie I'm impatient for you to get your doppler so you can find the hb. :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

I did a small amount of yoga prepregnancy and do enjoy it but I think this class didnt cover everything I want whereas the other class I took did I was relaxed after that one aswell. I tired this other class as it closer to where I live think I'll do a bit of both of them.

Susan I think you can eat sushi if its cooked but not if its raw can you look at the menu before you go and work out what if any of it you can eat.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie hope your dopplar arrives really soon.


----------



## SMFirst

Allie- hope your doppler arrives soon.

Vgibs - that's fun you have baby hockey clothes :)

I'm not the biggest hockey fan but it's still fun right now :)


I can't change the restaurant venue as this is the one restaurant we've been wanting to go to, but I think I might find an excuse not to go.. (It would actually look weirder if I went and didn't order sashimi cuz I was going on and on about how I love it!)


----------



## vickyd

Susan you might wanna consider the fact that japanese women have been eating sushi while pregnant for hundreds of years. Sometimes western guidlines are on the extreme side. For example they say not to eat feta cheese but in Greece we eat kilos of it, the same with seafood and liver. Obviously if you are gonna stress afterwards its best just to cancel and save yourself the extra worry.


----------



## SMFirst

Vicky - I know, I've thought of that too - if Japanese women do it why can't we.. - But I guess in some places the standards of dealing with raw fish (or feta cheese) might not be as good as in the native countries.. But I definitely trust our sushi here at the higher end restaurants.. 

I am going to try really hard not to stress about little things (I learned that it does no good and can't affect the outcome anyway) but I will still avoid things that could cause stress (and certainly skipping a lunch won't cause too much grief!)


----------



## vickyd

I think keeping stress under control is the most important thing!


----------



## SMFirst

Part of my keeping stress under control will be to have a decaf Starbucks Caramel Macchiato when I feel like it!! And maybe a Chai Latte once in a while :)


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- with all your symptoms I am definitely thinking your are preggo!

Prego- have an awesome trip!

SM- I still go out for sushi but I do what the other girls suggested and only eat cooked or sushi w/out fish. I did read an article stating that it is ok to eat raw fish as long as it was not high in mercury:shrug:

Allie- I hope your doppler arrives soon!

Afm- I just talked to my dad on the phone and OMG he sounds 100% himself. We talked like we use to before he got sick. It was just so amazing and such a relief. After a few good nights of sleep I guess the medicine finally worked its way out of his system! He was able to take a shower today and go on a walk. I am just so amazed at the turn around since I just saw him a couple days ago. He didn't remember that I came to visit him and said that he was scared when my mom told him how he was before because he can't remember any of it... which is a good thing. I told him how the baby is doing and that if it is a boy we are going to name it after him. He started crying. I just can't tell you guys how HAPPY I am:D


----------



## Allie84

That's so wonderful Hoping!!!! :) I'm so happy for you. It sounds like he's made amazing progress!!! :hugs:

Still no doppler. It's officially late. Grrr.


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping that is fantastic news so happy for you and your family!!


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping - That's great news about your Dad, and so sweet you'll name the baby after him (sorry if you mentioned that before and I missed it)..


----------



## yogi77

Hi girls, been pretty busy the past week and haven't had a chance to log on.... so I have a ton to catch up on!

Sparkly, CONGRATS that is awesome news!!! :hugs:

AND SM too, wow what a few days!!! CONGRATS!! :happydance: Happy Belated Birthday to you!!

Allie that's great you told your families...some people say the dumbest things sometimes, I had a "finally" as a response from someone too...so ignorant! Just ignore them and enjoy everyone's excitement for you!

Hearty is was great to hear from you and I send you huge hugs :hugs:

Megg I love that photo idea, that is awesome. 

I also love seeing the pics from where everyone lives...I'll see if I can find a few on my computer to put up.

Sugary yay for a great scan and heartbeat, so happy for you!

SM I've had sushi a few times, I just get sushi rolls that have everything cooked. 

Allie I hope you get your doppler soon!!!!

AFM I had my gestational diabetes testing today, ugh it took such a long time and that drink was so sugary it made me feel naseous. It happened to be "student training day" in the lab at the hospital...WOW those students definitely need MORE training LOL. I also had to get my Rhogam injection as I am RH-. That wasn't so bad. I was a human pincushion today. 

OH and.....



GO CANUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

My doppler finally arrived and it took maybe around 5 minutes to find the baby. I went with where he/she was at the last midwife appointment which was on the right but baby has moved over the left. Heartbeat of 152 bpm, really cool to hear it at home!! :) I'm so happy! I'm not going to listen again until next week unless I get worried in the meantime. 

How often do you guys use yours, and is it completely safe? I don't want to scare baby with sound waves! 

Yogi, glad your pin-cushion day is over! Hope your results come back soon and are negative. I will also have to get a Rhogam shot. How are you feeling?


----------



## SMFirst

That's cool Allie :)

I just noticed your sig - does it mean you are due on 11-11-11?

I'm sure we discussed this before but that is a cool date!!


My EDD is 31-Jan-2012, which won't do with my preference for even numbers, nor my DH's dislike of January, so I am going to have to squeeze a few more days out of it :)


----------



## Dazed

Hoping - So glad to read that you dad is doing so much better. I'm glad that it can take some of the stress off of you!


----------



## bbhopes

Meggs I know you don't think much of "thoughts" but I will be sending good vibes your way tomorrow and hope all goes well. and big hugs back at cha
I also have my appointment tomorrow at the FS, not expecting much as it's my first one. 
hope everyone is well.


----------



## Allie84

SMFirst said:


> That's cool Allie :)
> 
> I just noticed your sig - does it mean you are due on 11-11-11?
> 
> I'm sure we discussed this before but that is a cool date!!
> 
> 
> My EDD is 31-Jan-2012, which won't do with my preference for even numbers, nor my DH's dislike of January, so I am going to have to squeeze a few more days out of it :)

Your baby should be born the 27th of January....it's a very good birthday. ;) 

My due date is November 26th. The Elevenses are a group of us all due in the end the of 11th month of the 11th year....11-11-11 would be a really awesome date, though!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Just wanted to wish everyone who has appointments today or is testing today lots of luck will be thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

thanks LucyJ!


----------



## Sparkly

Morning All

Nato  It does sound like that friendship is on the skids and has been for a while, i think youre right cancel the dinner and tell her why. Whoop to getting a Doppler though. Happy sweet potato day. Cockerpoos are nice, as you know I work with doggies and weve had a few of those. My own 3 dogs, one is crossbreed that we got as a pup, the other 2 are pedigree rescues.

Hoping  hope you get your ultrasound. So glad that your Dad is feeling better hun

SM  Im waiting until next week to go to the docs too. My doc makes you provide a sample and does the test during the appointment, so I want to make sure I have good and dark lines for that as it wont be FMU! My edd according to FF is Feb 3rd

Round  i actually shouted YES with your suggestion of a derail party for natos 40th. We should post her fave disco tunes from youtube and sit around our pcs eating lindt bunnies, brills idea! Glad you got the bitch sorted now. OMG round +3 lol! Good luck with the testing

Lucy  Ill be checking out your bump pic shortly

Vic  glad youre happy to be back at work chick, loved that video

CJ  Im so sorry you seem to be surrounded by stress atm (((hugs)))......you need to POAS.....a pregnancy test this time!!...oh you have, sorry hun!

Allie  did your Doppler arrive.....yey I see that it did and you found a fab heartbeat 

Sugar  woooo hoooo for a brilliant scan....and MS, loving your scan piccie a cute sugarbabe

Virginia - I have the biggest bingo wings of all time......the title is mine, I have only recently embraced my big fat arms....and I occasionally let them out in public haha!

Prego  have a great trip hun

Meggles  I see from your ticker you are back on the ivf train today......i will check your journal

Yogi  That gd test does sound horrible

Dazed  Hi hun

BB  good luck with the appointment


----------



## Razcox

Going to catch up on the thread but wanted to let you all know i got a BFN this morning on an IC, not much of a shock as not had any symptoms as such other then an awful cold.


----------



## jenny25

awww sorry for :bfn: raz hun :(

sugar brilliant news about your scan hun :D:D:D 

nothing really to report here :) we bought a camcorder last night at asda for our wedding em but i did end up snapping at paul and walked out of asda eventually i broke down outside kfc last night about everything but you know he noticed i aint been myself for days and he just kept on and on and on at me and im like you know i aint well i aint in the mood but i did tell him everything i told him he didnt look at me the same way i felt that his mum was too opinionated about our wedding us ttc how he had the majority say in some things for the wedding everything started rolling out once i started so im going to book a hotel for the weekend if i can get a good price oh and if my mum doesnt come down from scotland i actually need her to come down so she can help with little bits from the wedding but its like she is making excuses not too come i offered to pay her train fair but she is calling me back soon so we will see xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Raz! I'm the same, just a cold and insomnia today.

Bless you Yogi! Glad all the pricking is over :haha:

Hoping I actually started crying when you said about your Dad. I'm so happy for you. And I am glad he doesnt remember. xxx

Allie thats awesome news. Good strong heartbeat! And good on you for holding off till next week. Just see it as a way to reassure yourself...and not a crutch for your anxiety. And it can be a nice treat too.

Not sure about sushi. I have heard mixed things. I probably wouldnt. And I think it is also something to do with mercury levels. And bacteria I would imagine.


I like that SM....squeeze a few more days LOL. You will stay in there! :haha:

AFM still emotional today. Could cry on cue but I am holding it together. Our boss turned round today and said everything is ok now as she has given us our warning! WTF we didnt do what she accused us of! Accused....she didnt see these rumours as a reality!

Symptoms seem like non non today. Just a bit sniffly and still have insomnia. Think I will have af on cue on sunday. But then its clomid as of Monday! Blimey thats soon!

Oh some help please... I am not being monitored on clomid. So I want to go to my gp and request bloods as they will do it. So is it day 3 and day 21? And what do I ask for?

Hi Megg hunni! xx


----------



## jenny25

are you not getting scanned hun ? maybe see if you can get a private scan on cd10 or 12 too see if and how many eggies are popping out ? 
if you want bloods done as the doc for cd3 and cd21 bloods or your 7dpo bloods hun they should give your the forms to get it done but make sure they put it in the right bottle tops they screwed up mine loads xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

No, no scan and I dont think my gp can organise that...I will try. What bloods are they meant to do? What hormones etc??

I'm sorry you are still so down babe. I'm glad you have had the conversation with Paul though, must be a weight off. And curious about your mum! Why do you think she is being like that?


----------



## Dazed

At the least CJ, you will want to do the CD21 (7dpo) bloods to make sure you ovulated.


----------



## Round2

BFN for me this morning. I know, I'm only 8 DPO. I'm not giving up all hope until tomorrow, but I'm not feeling confident.

Sorry Raz, know how you're feelin'!

CJ, yes you really should be getting blood work or an u/s. You want to make sure that your ovaries don't get overstimulated. Can't believe your doctor is not insisting on this.

My brain is foggy this morning, can't remember anything that I've just read. I'm going to bury my head in work today and catch up later. Just wanted to update.


----------



## vickyd

sorry to hear about the bfn girls, although there is still a chance as especially 8 DPO is tooooo soooon!!! Round that was for your benefit!


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL Vicky...just for Round! I tested 10dpo which I think I can just about get away with

She did say I could be overstimulated so I am going to make my doctor try book one. Worth a try I guess :shrug:


----------



## CJSG1977

Dont be surprised if its bfn tomoz round hunni! 9 dpo is still tooooo early. And you are confuddled??? Symptom maybe... I hope so!


----------



## Allie84

I agree it's worth a try, CJ. It would be great if they scanned but at least if they did 7 dpo bloods. 

Sorry about the BFNs. :( 

8 dpo is sooooooooo early, I told you not to test *finger wag*. 9 dpo is almost always the earliest it will show up, and even then it might not, so please don't feel 'out' yet. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

I hope those "way too early BFN's" turn into BFPs for you guys!


----------



## Razcox

I dont think mine was too early as i am 11DPO today, my CM has a slight tint to it as well like it gets before AF comes along . .


----------



## hoping:)

Yogi- sorry you had to be a human pin cushion! I hope all the results come back great.

Allie- Yay for finding the hb on the Doppler:D I try to only use mine once a week but every so often it will be every other day. Usually my LO is around the 150s too:thumbup: How did the appt go?

SM- who knows maybe your date will change! I hope your DH gets his Feb baby and youre your even number baby.

Nato- happy sweet potato day!!!

Megg- Woohoo back on the IVF train:D

Raz- sorry about the BFN:( What dpo are you?

Jenny- sorry to hear you broke down but it is good that you got it out in the open. I really hope your mom decides to come!

CJ- I really hope you are preggo! You have such good symptoms this month. I cant believe you are still being blamed for something you didnt do! I was on the same clomid dosage as you and never got scanned or had blood drawn but Im sure if you ask they will oblige.

Round- 8 dpo is really early. I didnt get a positive until like 12 or 13 dpo so hang in there. You have such a good shot this month!

11-11-11 would be a cool birth date My EDD is 11-9-11 so if I go over due by 2 days I could end up with an 11-11-11 baby!

AFM: I just got back from my appt. My MW was going to do an ultrasound but all of the rooms were booked. She did schedule me for my big ultrasound on June 9th though:D Today we listened to the heart beat and they weighed me. I have finally started to gain some weight. She also gave me a lab slip to get my prenatal panel and urine culture I guess I will do that tomorrow.

As I promised Lucy here is my 16 week bump pic

Spoiler


----------



## Sparkly

Sorry about the BFN's chicks :( but it is still early

CJ - I'm really surprised about the lack of monitoring for your clomid :shrug: WTF is your FS thinking? She has no idea how you will respond to it, crazy!!

Hoping - gorgeous cute lil bump


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Meggs I know you don't think much of "thoughts" but I will be sending good vibes your way tomorrow and hope all goes well. and big hugs back at cha
> I also have my appointment tomorrow at the FS, not expecting much as it's my first one.
> hope everyone is well.

I think loads of thoughts! I don't know where you got that idea! Its prayers that I don't have much to do with! LOL However, I never turn them down... Gotta cover the bases, in case I'm wrong! I'm all about vibes and good energy and all that stuff! Love it! Thank you!

Hoping your FS appt goes great tomorrow!

P.S. First shot was fine... Done and done!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls.
Hoping gorgeous little bump and so pleased that your Dad is loads better. You must be so relieved! :thumbup:

Allie that's great that you found LO's heartbeat so quickly. Can you not post a little video for us to see?

Raz, Rounders and CJ sorry about the BFN's but it is still very early.

BB Hope your appt went well today

Yay to Megg starting your injections! :happydance:

CJ I only got blood tests done on clomid with the NHS. I fought for a scan but they refused. Think it depends the area where you live. They did the day 21 test on both months and I paid privately for the first scan as I was concerned about overstimulation. After this, the private FS said that I didn't need another as they knew I was responding ok.

Hi to everyone else :hugs:

AFM I'm away to a cottage in the dales for a week from Saturday with Mal, my parents and the dog. Can't wait, I'm going to have a right chill out.


----------



## SMFirst

Sugar - lucky you - another little holiday! Have you told your parents yet?


----------



## sugarlove

Yeah I told them as soon as I got back from my cruise. Just as well since I'm retching and puking all over the place :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- enjoy yourself at the cottage:thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Have fun Sugar, that sounds great! :)

I would post a video but angelsounds only comes with the headphones....kinda ghetto haha.

I'm back from my midwife appointment, and it was kind of crap. He didn't examine me as was scheduled 'just in case' something happened. He wants to wait until I'm further along in case 'something happens to the pregnancy' and I attribute it to the pelvic exam. Not exactly reassuring!!!

Then he told me my uterus was too high for my gestational age. It's right below my belly button already. He wouldn't tell me why to be concerned, just that they'll keep an eye on it and it's better than being too low. What does a high uterus mean? 

I didn't like him.


----------



## bbhopes

Appointment went well, did blood, exam, and go back for a ultrasound tomorrow. 
Will be super interesting to do the bus route with a full bladder. lol
Lots of positive vibes then Meggs! I thought you were not for all that so even though I was sending them I didn't want to offend! lol 
Allie I can't beieve they said that to you!! and I have no idea what a high uterus means, could it mean you are further along than you expected?


----------



## SMFirst

I never heard of a male midwife actually.

If you don't like him you certainly have the right to go to someone else, but it's just if anyone else is available...

I think it actually is a good idea to hold off any pelvic exams until further along - it's unlikely they contribute to any issues with pregnancies but you never know.. My sister had a pap done early on and she was freaked out with the spotting she had afterward..

And certainly make sure they describe to you the reasons they want to monitor something if you are concerned (I should remember my own advice - I always leave the doctor's office with questions I should have asked)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. I hate the thought of waiting another month to be seen as that was just the lamest appointment ever. Can I call up and say I want a re-do of my 14 week appointment? I'm seriously thinking of it....

I suppose I don't mind waiting another month for the exam, but it seems like such a long wait to hear if everything is normal down there. I was more annoyed by him acting like I had reason to be worried when I went in there feeling really positive. And then the high uterus thing....I've been Googling and most of it seems okay, but some sites mention carrying too much fluid, etc.

Bb, good luck at your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie can you see someone else at your next appointment? It seems very odd what he said and I dont think you should be worried. :hugs:

BB glad your appointment went well good luck with scan tomorrow.

Sugar hope you have a fab time away.

Hoping that is one gorgeous bump thanks for the pic.

Sorry about the BFN's but girls your not out till the :witch: shows her ugly face so Im going to keep everything crossed that none of you see her.

Right I should really go to bed and try & get some sleep. Steve and I are driving home to my parents today we're using my mum & dads as a base for a long weekend as we cant afford to go away at the mo. Will get to see my parents today but then they are away unless the weather is bad. Steves coming back and Im staying then he will be back with my brother and niece later in the week as we have a family wedding to go to a week today :happydance: Cant wait to see my parents so they can see my bump which is much bigger than the last time I saw them.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - sometimes an exam can cause a miscarriage, so they don't really want to do anything invasive, just in case. I was due for my pap, and they would not do it at all while I was pregnant. Even when I was 7 weeks and told I was leaking amniotic fluid and going to miscarry, they would not do the amniotic test on me because it is invasive and could cause a miscarriage. Your doctor was just looking out for you. 

Good Luck Meggles :hugs:

Sorry about the BFN's, but like we always say, you are never out until the hoe bag shows her face, which I hope doesn't happen!!! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Mel and Lucy. You're right, I shouldn't be bothered about waiting...but he was so negative, making it sound like I had reason to be worried about everything. It just brought me down. And I was feeling really positive...

Lucy, hope you are getting some good sleep right about now. :sleep: It sounds like you have a fun weekend planned. Is there anything particular you and Steve are going to do, are are you just going to take it easy? Enjoy showing your parents your growing bump. :)

Hey, Mel, how are you? Did I see on Facebook you're out of town again? 

We just booked a trip to Colorado Springs for next weekend. :happydance: I've been unbearably homesick for it, and can't wait to see my friends. We also wanted to have a little vacation but somewhere pregnancy friendly...not too long of a flight, somewhere we know really well so it's not stressful, etc. I'm so excited!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, I just remembered something else he asked. He asked if DH or I were unusually large babies (we weren't) and said I could have a 9 lb baby instead of a normal weight baby because of the high uterus??


----------



## msarkozi

oh yuck, I hope you don't have one that big Allie! And yeah, I was in High Level today, just getting some groceries and getting my truck serviced. Left at 7:30am, and was home around 3:00pm I think.....so just a day trip :)


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> Appointment went well, did blood, exam, and go back for a ultrasound tomorrow.
> Will be super interesting to do the bus route with a full bladder. lol
> Lots of positive vibes then Meggs! I thought you were not for all that so even though I was sending them I didn't want to offend! lol
> Allie I can't beieve they said that to you!! and I have no idea what a high uterus means, could it mean you are further along than you expected?

Ew @ the bus with a full bladder! Glad it went well. Good luck tomorrow!

Nah, I always appreciate positive thoughts and good vibes... I'm negative enough these days, someone has to be thinking positively for me! LOL


----------



## Sparkly

Morning All

Allie - wow your midwife won't be winning any awards for tact eh? I'm sorry you didn't feel reassured by him, you can always get another for your next appointment hun. I can't see what the worry is with your high uterus :shrug: I have a larger than normal uterus which sits up higher in the body, but it just means I show a pregnancy earlier, we can't all be the same eh?

Megg - yey for the jabs :flower:

BB - Good luck for the ultrasound

Lucy - Enjoy your bank holiday weekend


----------



## Dazed

BB - I think its interesting that you have to go on a full bladder and I had to use the bathroom before mine. I guess different docs do different things. Good Luck!


----------



## VGibs

Happy lemon day Allie!!!!!!!!!! And a 9 ponder is not as bad as it would seem...Meme was 8lb 12oz....very close to a 9 pounder...and I pushed that baby out AU NATUREL BABY!!!!!!!!!!!! haha Im very proud of that! 

Here is the giant bubs as we speak.....


Spoiler


----------



## CJSG1977

Hoping that is the cutest 16 week bump!!!!

Sugar, guess I'll have to just demand bloods then... Have a lovely time in the dales. Sounds like it will be lovely and relaxing.

Allie hunni, I'm sorry you didnt feel comfortable with the fs. I have no idea what it means if you have a high uterus?! I hope that you have better treatment next time darlin. But like the girls said, dont let him make you feel like something is wrong or needs worrying about. However negative he has a responsibility of duty of care and could not let you leave if he believed there was anything wrong. x Have a lovely weekend away! Everyone is going away, its lovely!

Yay Megg for the first lot! And I am sending mega amounts of positive warm energy your way, with mahoosive hugs.

Bbhopes, glad the appt went well. U/S that quick, blimey! I planned to get to my appt an hour early so I could finish getting to busting stage :haha: That could be interesting on the bus.

Have a lovely time Lucy. Sounds like you have a great week in store!

AFM... I have had some bad dizzy spells this week, particularly yesterday. I have dreadful insomnia for 8-9 days now and dreaming loads still when I manage to snatch an hour here or there. My moods are a little erratic... but no real 'symptoms' maybe just peeing a lot. I am just thinking that with the stress of the new pub I am not sleeping, which is giving me low blood pressure which is making me have dizzy spells... see even makes sense as I type. But Monday should be clomid day so we'll see.

After all the crap with the pub....I am not sure what to think. The pub is having a refit and we have 10 days off from June 6th...and the little shit who did all the stirring and made me cry 5 hours is going to be working for us! And to boot apparently I am not going to be a manager, and chris will only work 40 hours...so who is manager the rest of the time??? Cause it aint that wanker on my husbands pub licence!!! No fucking way!

I just dont know what to do now! Cause if we quit then we are back to penniless. But if he is here the pub will be run in to the ground. Stock will go missing, money and he cant even organise paper work! I just feel like its all being taken away from us!


----------



## VGibs

CJ - Have you tested again???? Ya know....just in case????


----------



## VGibs

Lurker alert.......Nato I see you......now go and take a bump pic for your journal!!!!!!!!! NOW MISSY!


----------



## VGibs

I realized yesterday that I never update on my lil life unless something is wrong....I need to speak up. *sigh* Yes I have PPD....it really sucks because I know I should be so grateful and happy for everything I have. Right now though all I can think about is how I have to stand next to my skinny as hell SIL next week at a wedding.....I can be the marshmallow and she can be the stick :( I have been overweight my whole life. But I am tired of it now......I just wish I could look the way I feel.


----------



## CJSG1977

VGibs hunni!! BIG HUGS!!!!!!! Its hard when you dont reflect on the outside the way you feel on the inside. Struggling with a weight issue is not easy, I know. I have been both ends of the scale...5 and a half stone....and more recently I went up to nearly 14. And I am only 5' 5". I hope you win that battle hunni. (I dont know what PPD is though...sorry) But you are an incredible woman and we can all see that, regardless of what you see on the outside.

And no.....not tested again. I dont see the point as I have never had a bfp before af in all 6 of my pregnancies. Just hurting myself testing early. And I am sure I'm not anyway.


----------



## vickyd

CJ is there anyway for Chris to work more hours so that the twat is never actually in charge?? I would never let someone run a buisness under my name unless i trusted him 100%. Good for not testing early, i never tested before AF was late. Too much heartache and the way i thought of it even if it was a bfp it would just me more days of worry of miscarriage lol!

Virginia my weight has fluctuated over the years and now im at my highest ever...Its hard to stick to a diet when youre in the house for long periods of time cause sometimes you eat out o sheer boredom. Two days now that ive been back to work i find im eating way less. My sister is also very fit and when i stand next to her i feel like a rhino and it get me down but i try to do my hair and make up really nice to compensate. At least over in Canada you dont have the added stress of bikini season which has just started here! Im dreading the beach and i sooooo love it!


----------



## roonsma

Hi Disco chicks, as you know i'm not keen on posting in here as its a TTC thread and i've become a silent stalker, anyway, i've started a parenting journal so if anyone wants to stay in touch your v welcome to come over and have a nosey.

Love to all and goodluck with testing/scans etc :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- sorry you had such a crappy appointment. He definitely didnt do a good job at being reassuring but I dont think you should worry about the high uterus we are all built differently. As for the pelvic exam, I had one at the beginning of the pregnancy but my next one wont be until my 20 week appointment. I cant believe you will be in the Springs next weekend! I so wish we could meet up in person but as luck would have it I will be in New Mexico again:dohh: Its my nieces 3rd birthday:D We will have to plan a meet up the next time you are in town!

Happy lemon day!

Lucy- I hope you have a nice long weekend! Enjoy showing off your bump!

vGibs- Meme looks so angelic. PPD doesnt make dealing with baby weight any easier but with hard work you will get to where you want to be! Meme is only 3 months and it takes time to lose the baby weight so please dont be hard on yourself:hugs: 

Bbhopes- good luck at the ultrasound

CJ- I am still keeping my fingers crossed that af doesnt show. Sorry you guys are still having a hard time with the pub its just not fair!

Sparkly- I just remembered you are part of the Chartstalkers BFP pact you should update your status on the thread in PAL:D Im sure the girls will be so happy to see another BFP!	

Roonsma- dont be a stranger! You are very much welcome here! I hope your LO is doing great

AFM- my dad gets to come home today:D

Spoiler
I got my sneaky scan this morning:D We didnt get a peak at the gender because baby was in an awkward position but I was just so happy to see him/her again! Baby was opening and closing its mouth and kicking:cloud9:


----------



## Allie84

It's a new day and I realize I'm just being whiny. I guess I shouldn't expect the most amazing bedside manner all the time, and after all, he had no idea I was neurotic when he was expressing concern...he probably just thought I was a normal person. 

Thanks for listening to me, girls. :hugs: You're the best.

CJ, what a catch-22 you are in with the pub. What does your gut tell you to do? Can you suck it up or is it not worth it? Yes, don't test before AF but it sounds like your progesterone is high which is good either way. 

Virginia, sorry you're struggling at the mo'. For what it's worth I think you're beautiful! And you are not a marshmallow. Can you do something pamerping for yourself before the wedding to help you feel good, like a haircut or manicure? I always find that helps. Oh, and buying a new outfit. Kind of superficial fixes but they are pick me ups.

Hoping, omg you got your sneaky scan, awesome!! How did your appointment go yesterday, btw? Do you feel your doc spends a lot of time with you or is always in a rush like mine? How cute you got to see babes kicking. I know, I was thinking of you when I posted I was coming to the Springs, it would be lovely to be meet up, but I think seeing your dad will be much more fun. :)


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> I realized yesterday that I never update on my lil life unless something is wrong....I need to speak up. *sigh* Yes I have PPD....it really sucks because I know I should be so grateful and happy for everything I have. Right now though all I can think about is how I have to stand next to my skinny as hell SIL next week at a wedding.....I can be the marshmallow and she can be the stick :( I have been overweight my whole life. But I am tired of it now......I just wish I could look the way I feel.

Sorry you are feeling rough.

My sister has always struggled with her weight (she's a size 22) - but I often point out to her that because of the way she carries herself she usually looks better in pictures that everyone else (I have terrible posture so I always look dumpy I think, whereas my sister stands tall and has a nice smile, so she looks good)

So it's a lot about perception too. If you allow yourself to be happy with who you are, it shows through. If that makes sense..


----------



## Round2

VGibs, sorry your feeling so low. My DD was a January baby and I remember come spring time how uncomfortable I felt with my body. But, I found in the summer I just walked everywhere and by the end of the summer, I was almost back at my pre-pregnancy weight. Don't be so hard on yourself, it took 9 months to put on, you can't expect it to only take 3 months to come off.

Off topic, but VGibs, did you hear about the explosion at the high school in Ottawa? That was my SS school! He was home sick that day, but talk about scary stuff. I had no idea that he was home so I nearly had a heartattack when I saw his school on the news.

Hoping, great news that you scan was good. Do you still get the nervous feeling when you have scans? Or does it actually subside at some point? I hope so.

Roonsma, I know you don't feel comfortable posting in here, but there are alot of us mom's around. You're more than welcome.

BB, good luck at your u/s.

CJ, what a rough situation. It's hard to know what to suggest to do, but I'm sure you'll figure out what's best for you. Your symptoms do sound quite interesting. I'm taking clomid next week too, we'll be cycle buddies.

Allie, you doctor is just rude. And you should expect good beside manner. It makes me mad to hear about doctors like this. They shouldn't be in that profession if they don't have the personal skills to go along with the brains.

AFM, not much to report. BFN again today. Every one of my BFP's has shown up by 9DPO, so I'm counting myself as out. I'm heading to a cottage this weekend with some girls, so it will be good therapy for me. I'm back at the FS Monday morning (my due date) to find out how much clomid she wants me on next month. I'm actually thinking now about seeing if we can fast forward to IUI this cycle. I just figure, I released 3 eggs, had sex 8 times in 10 days, and didn't get pregnant this month. Obviously I need a little more help? We'll have to see what the costs are, I think it might difficult to convince DH to shell out the cash.

Anyways, hope you ladies have a great weekend. I won't be around much after 4 today.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I don't think you are being whiny. You deserve to feel taken care of. My appt went great yesterday:thumbup: They checked baby's heart rate and said it was perfect and I also started gaining some weight after being so sick with ms. I love my mw and she has great bedside manner is always willing to take time and answer all of my questions. I have been with her through all of my mc's so we have developed a good relationship over the past two years. 

Round- now I am more excited and relaxed for scans but occasionally at the back of my mind I still worry that something could be wrong. 

I'm not counting you out just yet! Your chart is still looking good and I am hoping you get a late BFP:D have fun this weekend!


----------



## Allie84

I agree with Hoping, Round, you aren't out. Your chart still looks good. I know you've had 9dpo BFPs before but Clomid could be different. You could have implanted later. Either way, your weekend sounds fun and you have a plan for next cycle which is good.

Hoping, glad to hear it! I've also started gaining some weight. Well, I gained back the 3 lbs I lost. I still have MS, though! Mainly in the evenings. Do you have your big 20 weeks ultrasound scheduled yet? 

I got mine scheduled today for July 1st, when I will be bang on 19 weeks. They do a 4D ultrasound as well. 

I made my next appointment and they won't let me switch to a doctor so I just chose a different midwife. I'm just going to try to avoid the dude I saw yesterday, I guess.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I still get sick occasionally but nothing like before:thumbup: I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight... I'm sure from here on out we will start pilling the lbs on:haha: July 1st is fastly approaching. That is awesome that they do a 4D ultrasound! I have my 20 week big ultrasound scheduled for June 9th when I will be 18w1d:D I am so excited! I'm not sure if they will do the 4D ultrasound or not but I can't wait!

That sucks they won't let you switch but at least there are other mws you can see:D


----------



## Sparkly

Ginny - Meme looks soooo gorgeous, you couldn't be anything but grateful for her, we know that. As you know I'm a fluffy girl too, and am sometimes surprised when I look in the mirror and see a big woman looking back. I haven't always been big it's hormonally related with my pcos and has packed on over the last 10 years. I feel like a slim girl wearing a fat suit some days, and it does get me down, be kind to yourself sweetheart, the people who really matter in your life don't give a shit about your size, they just love you :hugs: and I agree with Allie you're very pretty, your fiancee is a lucky guy.

Cj - your symptoms sound good

Hoping - I didn't know there was a chartstalker thread in PAL.......I will check it out. good news about your Dad hun. yey sneaky scan has happened :happydance: boo hiss at baby hiding the goods though eh?

Round - sorry about the BFN hun, but your chart is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

How are you feeling Sparkly?


----------



## LucyJ

Allie we are going to London tomorrow to do some baby shopping and may go to the london film museum we're sort to take it as it comes of its a bit miserabel we may go and try and get last minute tickets to a show. Hope you have a good weekend away.

CJ I am so sorry you having to deal with a load of crap with the pub and this guy. I really hope AF doesnt arrive for you keeping everything crossed.

Round sorry about the bfn hope it turns into a bfp. Have a good weekend away.

Hoping yay for a sneaky scan glad your little one is doing well.

Vgibbs massive :hugs:

Roonsma its good to see you and your more than welcome here.


----------



## CJSG1977

Well for now things are sorted with the pub. We have been told that he under no circumstances will be a manager, nor will he have keys or have or anything to do with stock, cash or hiring / firing. Phew!

I had some af cramps earlier but nothing since so I know she is gonna show her face. But I can deal with that. Clomid soon. And Round we are so gonna be cycle, then bump buddies girl!

How is everyone? Gone quiet in here! I thought I would have pages to catch up on.


----------



## VGibs

HOLY CHRIST.......why did no tell me planning a wedding is crazy??????????????

Thanks ladies.....I got a dumb dress for this wedding I have to go to on saturday....its not what I would normally wear but I had to get something with a black front inc ase I spring a leak....I got bitchin shoes though and am getting my hair did on wednesday!


----------



## CJSG1977

Sounds like you are getting some well earned pampering V! Nice to hear it. LOL @ springing a leak. Hope you fun!

I am CD1. After being teased with a bit of spotting she finally came full flow. So tomorrow is CLOMID DAY! OMG! I am so nervous.

Sat in the pub working on my todd today so I have been catching up on Glee LOL! Gonna be bored after...but then I could watch Doctor Who haha.

How are you getting on Round? Are we cycle buddies? I hope not....but if we are we can do it together.x


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> HOLY CHRIST.......why did no tell me planning a wedding is crazy??????????????
> 
> Thanks ladies.....I got a dumb dress for this wedding I have to go to on saturday....its not what I would normally wear but I had to get something with a black front inc ase I spring a leak....I got bitchin shoes though and am getting my hair did on wednesday!

The shoes are the most important part :) And I love getting my hair done too!


CJ - Sorry about AF :( Best of luck with the Clomid..


AFM - Well I had a couple of days where I thought I felt queasy, but realized it would be likely too early on for MS, but then it all went away anyway - I am feeling great (no symptoms - not tired at all, no need to pee frequently etc) which actually makes me mentally not great, as this is exactly the same as last time.. But I won't stress, just let things be as they will be..


----------



## CJSG1977

Hunni please try not to worry. Easier said than done I know. But as women that have lost we know the signs of when things are really going wrong. You ARE keeping this little bean darlin!

xx


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

Susan, I didn't have many symptoms the first two weeks (other than cramps and sore boobs). I actually felt a burst of energy at first. Don't worry about the lack of symptoms. :hugs:

CJ, so glad everything is sorted with the pub. Sorry about the :witch: but I'm excited for your Clomid cycle. :)

Virginia, glad you got a suitable dress for the wedding. :) 

AFM, I'm having a good weekend. As my uterus is apparently just below my belly button already, I went and bought 3 pairs of maternity trousers yesterday. That was kind of exciting. Alex and I saw The Hangover II (just okay, kind of wrong on many levels) and today we went to church and are about to have a picnic with my parents. Then we are going over for a get together at the house of some other young couples from church tonight. Eek! I'm nervous because I don't have friends up here yet, and sometimes I worry I left my personality (along with my social life) in Colorado.....


----------



## Allie84

If anyone wants to see, I just uploaded a 14 week bump pic to my journal.


----------



## VGibs

Andddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd..........................

I just got the witch......first time in over a year......ow


----------



## vickyd

Allie your bump is so cute!!

Virginia i welcomed her back couple weeks ago...I went through 3 packs of pads when i usually only barely finished 1.

I had a pretty quiet weekend after going out Thursday and Friday. I think Hero is going through a spurt as shes feeding every couple of hours again. I just watched limitless which is totally crap in case anyone is thinking of seeing it.


----------



## VGibs

Vicky - Sweet Jesus it hurts.....I got your pics BTW! LOVED them! They will fit in so well with my dresses....


----------



## Round2

SM, I've been pregnant 3 times and I've never had any symptoms before 6 weeks. Try to relax, it won't be long till you're feeling crappy!!

Vgibs, sorry your wedding planning is causing you stress. I loved planning my wedding, but I have to agree...it's awfully stressful.

Allie, good luck with your couples date! When I moved away from home I left all my friends behind too. It's hard to start over. Hope you make some good connections.

CJ, glad things are more sorted now. And yes, we will be clomid/cycle buddies this cycle.

AFM, just got back from the cottage. It's was cold and rainy, but we still had a blast. I tested when I got back and another BFN. So I think it's safe to say this cycle is done. I'm going to see the FS tomorrow morning, so we'll see what dosage she wants me on next month. I'm going away again in two weeks, so I'm really, really hoping AF comes late this month so that I don't miss OV. I've heard that clomid can lengthen your LP, so I'm hoping that's the case for me.


----------



## bbhopes

The ultrasounds went ok, other than being rushed, and it hurt, she wasn't the softest of techs. I also was bleeding afterwards which I've NEVER had before. Now I'm booked for a sonohy on thursday and more ultrasounds and blood work on saturday again. Starting to feel like a pin cushion, but so worth it.


----------



## Allie84

Sorr the u/s hurt bb. :hugs:

Aww Gibs, hope the witch isn't too horrible for you.

Round, I'm really glad you had a good weekend at the cottage. It sounds cozy with the rain and everything. Sorry about the BFN, though. I hope your LP is longer so the timing is right next month. Are you on Clomid again next cycle? Maybe you can take it a day or so later to delay ov for a bit? Good luck at the FS tomorrow. :hugs:

We had a great time with the couples date! We just got home actually after four hours of socializing, I'm spent. It is hard to start over but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Round2

BB, glad the u/s went okay.

Allie, I know it's so much work making new friends. Glad you had fun though.

Just got back from the FS. I'm on the same dosage of clomid for the next 3 cycles (100mg). She said my progesterone was good at 87 and I likely released two eggs. She said we can start IUI anytime we are ready. I'm thinking I'll give it one more cycle, then we'll do it July. I have a question though, she explained that the success rates for IUI are around 17%, why are they lower than trying normally? Aren't your chances of getting pregnant 25% per cycle without any help?


----------



## vickyd

Thats weird round...Im sure that IUI is 25% as well...
Now that you got clomid im sure next cycle you will get the BFf!!


----------



## Allie84

I think Megg would know about the IUI rates....from what I remember they aren't the greatest, but 17% makes no sense at all. It sounds like everything went well this cycle as two eggs is good and your progesterone sounds sky high (if the measurements are the same as the US).

How are you today Vicky?

So quiet in here, everyone must have been having a good weekend. It's not a long weekend in the UK as well, is it?


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - what is memorial day for anyway? We had our long weekend last weekend - for Queen Victoria's birthday :)

Round - perhaps she meant an additional 17% above the normal 25% ? Or at least we can pretend :)


----------



## vickyd

Im ok Allie! Had a scare with Hero this morning as she coudnt bring up wind and was gasping for air for a few seconds..It happened like 3 times before she finally burped! This reflux is gonna be the end of me...


----------



## Round2

Think I figured out why the rates are so low. It makes sense, most women who've gotten to the IUI point have fertility issues. So the success rate is brought down by this and the fact that the average age is 37 for IUI. If the rates reflected a general selection of women, then the rates would be much higher. Still sounds crappy and not very optimistic.

My progesterone does sound quite high. I guess that's normal on clomid though. I remember Sugar had a monster progesterone value the month before her BFP.

It is very quiet in here lately.... I hardly missed anything this weekend!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie yep its a long weekend in the UK.

BB glad all went well with u/s.

CJ sorry about the :witch: but yay for starting clomid and Im glad things are sorted at the pub.

Round Im not sure about IUI that does seem odd I thought the chances of getting pregnant each cycle was only 20% so Im not much help. Hopefully the clomid will work for you this cycle and you wont have to worry about IUI.

Vgibbs sorry about the :witch: hope the pain eases soon.

AFM: well the weekend didnt quite go to plan I didnt feel to great sat was really off balance then my mum and dad called to say their weekend had been cancelled (they were meant to be sailing but weather conditions were to bad) so instead of going to london we went and met up with my parents which was lovely apart from me feeling very dizzy they came home with us so had a quite evening watching tv. We decided we would go to london on the sunday with my mum which we were really looking forward I was going to go to church with my parents but over slept so they went without me as they couldnt wake. So a bit later than intended we set of to the station to get the train to london only to get there to find the car park closed and the next nearest one was to far away to park and get back to the station to catch train so we ended up going to London on our own without my mum I burst into tears when we got on the train, we had a nice time but wasnt the same. Then today Ive been at the out of hours dr's as last couple of days Ive come up in another weird rash it looks like bites but theres to many of them to be that so Ive got another course of antibiotics (hope its ok to take this many so close together) will start them tomorrow and got to go for more blood tests tomorrow!! Steves gone home and Im staying here he's back thursday he's picking up my niece and brother we've got my Aunts wedding on friday.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky sorry to hear you've had a scare with Hero hope she's doing better now.


----------



## SMFirst

Round - that makes sense...

Vicky - sorry little Hero is having troubles 

Lucy - sorry you had a bit of a rough weekend, and the rash :(


Nothing new happening with me.. at work blah..


----------



## Allie84

Memorial Day is officially a day to remember people who have passed away, namely soldiers in war.Unofficially it's marked as the start of summer and as most people don't have to work it's usually spent with BBQs and picnics (hence our family picnic at the park yesterday and the church breakfast today). I have a bunch of work to do, though, so I'm working this afternoon...the added bonus is Alex is home so I have some company. :) 

Round, that makes sense. Is the IUI free for you? If so I suppose it can't hurt! 

Vicky, awww poor little Hero (and you). That must be quite scary. Do the docs think she's going to grow out of it at some point?

Lucy, sorry the weekend didn't go quite as planned. Did they say why they were giving you more antibiotics,like, what caused the rash? I don't think they will hurt or else they wouldn't have prescribed them, but I know they are no fun. Is your blood pressure lower than normal? I know it gets low with pregnancy but you have so many dizzy spells I wonder if they can do anything for it? :( I know when I get dizzy spells I get so scared!

So what's the bank holiday for in the UK today?


----------



## VGibs

I was wondering that too....in Canada its the May 2-4 and we all drink a lot.....hehehehe


----------



## LucyJ

Bank holiday is for the spring holiday it used to be the monday after pentecost (whitsun) but they moved it to the last monday in may.

They think I may have an infection which is why the antibiotics there a smaller dose than last time. Yeah my blood pressure has been low throughout this pregnancy but to be fair Ive always suffered from low blood pressure as does my mum. It can be scary but Im quite used to it now and recognise the signs as does steve. They never seem worried about my blood pressure being low the only advice I was given by the midwife was "sit down before I fall down"


----------



## LucyJ

Vgibbs we have 2 bank holidays in May one at the beginning and one at the end.


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys sorry not been about been spending time with Paul and buying more things for the wedding which is almost done we have made more time for each other which has been good even though we didn't book the hotel for the night we decided to rent a movie called the switch so I'm well chuffed 

Lucy I'm sorry ur not too well just now I hope the weird rashes stop for you Hun
Vgibs ho are you feeling Hun?
Vicky I'm sorry reflux is working your nerve right now Hun hopefully things will settle down

Afm well I have been taking co q10 this cycle and I find that it has increased my cm and I'm having loads and loads I've decided I'm not going through with the hsg test I really don't wanna know if my tubes are blocked just yet so I'm going to keep with the July date for it


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi everyone.

Sorry Vicky that Hero is still having trouble. You must be exhausted with it. 

They were good results off the clomid round. I don't know anything about iui I'm afraid. Has af arrived yet? I bet this next cycle will be your bfp now your body has been kicked in to action.x

Sorry it didn't go to plan this weekend Lucy. Nice that you got to spend some time with your parents though.

Hi Jenn. Sounds like things are better. Wonderful to hear you and Paul are doing better. I understand why you want to wait a bit. So much to deal with lately.

I know I've missed someone. Will read now.

It is quiet though!

AFM Clomid yesterday cd2. First thing I have noticed is an incredible thirst! And my mouth is really dry! Connected or not I don't know but I had an beautiful dream that I was full term and having contractions every 55 minutes. And I was having a girl. I also dreamed about someone in here's waters breaking but can't remember who. And I dreamed about a positive pregnancy test. Mad night.


----------



## CJSG1977

I see you sparkly.x


----------



## jenny25

wooo thank you hun im pretty sure i have am ovulating right now too didnt have any opks so im basing it on cm and my temp went up today xxx

yeah we seem to be getting on much better just now lets hope it lasts hunny xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy - hope you had a nice time in London. sorry to hear about your rash, hope you're feeling better soon

CJ - glad things are sorted with the pub now, yay for clomid, bring on the BFP :flower: Loving the dreams....but contractions every 55mins is gonna equal a bloody long labour :haha:

SM - it's not too early to feel queasy, i've been getting it too, but it has settled down a bit now as I worked out that eating a little and often kept it at bay

Allie - Yey for maternity trousers, and yes it was a bank-holiday weekend here....yet again!! - spring bank holiday :shrug:

virginia - sorry the with is being a bitch

vic - good news on Hero's growth spurt. Hope she's okay after the scare hun

round - sorry for the BFN hun

BB - good luck with the further testing

Jen - woo hoo for lots of cm, and it's unlikely that your tubes are blocked you've managed to get pregnant okay

AFM - I decided this morning to ditch the thermometer...I AM pregnant and need to stop stressing. I did my last IC this morning which was nice and dark, and also got a 2-3 on a digi a couple of days ago, so my HCG seems to be rising nicely. I'll be seeing my GP this week to let them know I am up-duffed. My (.)(.) are so sore I have to wear a bra 24/7 :haha: they have grown a cup size already and Glenn is very impressed! lol! apart from that, I have had horrid constipation, and yesterday discovered the winning combination of prunes and lactalose :sick: and I feel like a different woman today!!! also afternoon naps have become my thing, I try to just lay down and rest but fall asleep every time!!


----------



## CJSG1977

I must admit sparkly even I chuckled about the 55 mins when I woke up. But when I was dreaming it just was so real!

Good on you!! You are up-duffed! Glad you are binning the thermometer and no more ic's. Accept and enjoy! And I want me and round and dazed and jenny to be joining you this month.


----------



## jenny25

Hey gaynor did you notice that co q10 increased your cm or is it just me? From cd 15 or 16 it's been like a swimming pool lol xxx


----------



## VGibs

Thanks guys....the witch is being pretty mean to me. But I really can't complain because I havent had one since my MC last April so...


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah bless you V! I'm having a pretty nasty one too at the minute. Seems so much more painful than the last 9 months. Feel better darlin!

What co q10 Jenn cause I have read some strange stuff...that its used to treat heart problems! Or have I googled something else?


----------



## Allie84

Hello all,

I am quite delirious this morning. So tired. We had a crazy ass storm last night! First we lost our TV signal right as they were telling us there was a tornado spotted south of us, then the tornado sirens started going off and the sky was black as night. We went outside and everyone in our apartment building was gathering in the basement, so we frantically packed up Weasley and got our phones and shoes and pillows and ran into the basement. Then the power went out! The storm was bad, ripping down trees and flooding the entry way. We were there for maybe 40 minutes before we got the all clear. The rest of the night we were lighting candles in our apartment and then I couldn't sleep because I was so wound up, tossing and turning. 

I hope the baby is okay because I was pretty scared for a bit but I tried to stay calm for the baby. Oh, and we ended up hiding out near a young teen couple with a cute baby. She didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 6 months along! That seems so nice and stress free (of course I realize the lack of prenatal care is probably not good). 

Sparkly, glad you put away the thermometer. You ARE very pregnant. :hugs:

Jenny, sounds like a good weekend. Glad you and Paul reconnected, that's really important. :hugs:

Virginia, hope the worst of the :witch: is past.


----------



## jenny25

Cj - gaynor says it helps with ovulation I think when I get on the laptop I will let you know xxx

Allie- wow Hun you must of been so scared are you guys ok ? Pails cousin stays in mississouri and they said they wer not far from some stormes 

Vgibs- sorry him that the witch is being horrible too you Hun I hope the pain eases off for you


----------



## Round2

Whoa Allie, that sounds scary. I'm sure everything is alright with the baby. You're out of the danger zone, that baby is here to stay.

Vgibs, sorry about the witch. Hope you're feeling better now.

Sparkly, put down the sticks and thermometer. Taking your temp or peeing on a stick will not change anything. What will be will be. Just take it one day at a time and enjoy today.

CJ, yay for my clomid buddy. It sucks we have to take this crap, but it's going to give us babies...maybe lots of them!! Now that my cycle is almost over, I can honestly say it wasn't that bad. I have no worries about taking it again this month.

Jen, glad you got some connection time with hubby. Between planning a wedding and TTC I'm sure you don't get much of that lately.

AFM, AF is still awol...and I'm hoping she stays that way. I'm sure it's just my super high progesterone delaying her arrival. But I'm glad, this way OV won't interfere with my next girls weekend away. If she holds out another day or two I'll be happy.

Yesterday was my EDD and the annoying pregnant lady had her baby. Suprisingly I got through the day without any tears and I'm actually feeling good today. I almost feel relieved that both those events are over. It's making me realize how I build things up in my head and place so much importance on things that aren't that important. Now I'm going to force myself to send an ecstatically happy email congratulating them. So grown up of me.


----------



## Sparkly

Jen - I definitely did have more EWCM, I had it for 3 days with spotting, over ovulation time which is great for me! I don't know if I can credit the Q10 for it or not, it's supposed to help form a nice thick lining on the uterus, ready for implantation.

Allie - OMG that does sound scary, I hope you are okay chick. I'm sure your baby will be just fine hun :hugs:

Round - your temps look good hun, are you sure you're out? :hugs: hugs for yesterday x


----------



## hoping:)

SM- I&#8217;m glad you are trying not to stress. Most symptoms don&#8217;t start until around 6 weeks&#8230; I don&#8217;t think MS hit me until 6 ½. 

CJ- Its good to hear the pub situation has been sorted. Sorry af showed but now you start clomid the wonder drug!!! It sounds like you have been very busy with your dreams. Maybe you're psychic and you will get the little girl in your dreams:thumbup:

Virginia- can we see a pic of the awesome shoes??? I hope you have a great time at the wedding and that af eases up on you!

Allie- You bought some maternity clothes how exciting! I can&#8217;t wait to get some. So far no one thinks I have a bump except for Tim and I but its slowly getting there. I am dying to see The Hangover II but will wait another week or two so it is less busy. Sequels are never as good as the originals but I&#8217;m still excited to see it. I&#8217;m glad the couples date went great:thumbup:

Wow. That storm sounds terrifying. I&#8217;m glad you are all ok:hugs:

I just checked out your bump pic and you are definitely coming along;D Its so cute!

Round- I&#8217;m glad you had a great weekend despite it being cold and rainy. Sorry about the BFN. Your chart is still looking good so I hope you get a surprise late BFP if not at least you will have a long LP so you don&#8217;t miss o next mo. That is weird&#8230; I would think your chances with IUI would increase&#8230; 

BB- sorry the ultrasound didn&#8217;t go so smoothly.

Vicky- sorry you had a scare with Hero. Her acid reflux seems very stressful for the both of you

Lucy- sorry to hear your weekend was a bit rough and didn&#8217;t go according to plan. I hope the rash and dizziness eases up soon

Jenny- Its good you and Paul were able to make some time for each other. I really liked The Switch:D I understand why you want to put off the hsg.

Sparkly- good for you ditching that thermometer! It sounds like your hcg is progressing nicely too. 

AFM- We had a nice long weekend too:D We did some work on our back yard and I even had enough energy to clean the house and make lunch for Tim&#8217;s parents. We went to a luau BBQ on Saturday and went to dinner with some friends on Monday. Our good friend flew in from Germany and another one we haven&#8217;t seen in a few months came as well:D I am exhausted today and had such a hard time dragging myself out of bed to go to work. 

Thursday we have a wedding to attend and then Friday we leave for New Mexico again. Sunday we are having my niece&#8217;s 3rd birthday at the Albuquerque Zoo:D


----------



## Allie84

Thanks. :hugs: Yeah, I'm sure baby is fine (just listened on the doppler ;) ) but I am just thinking of transmitting stress hormones and all that. Oh yeah, and because I couldn't work last night and I had saved up so much work to do, I now have to do it all today _plus _today's work and the deadline is today! Ahhh! The joys of contract work. Must get off BnB!! 

Round, I know exactly what you mean about milestones passing and breathing a sigh of relief. :hugs: It's like getting a fresh start in some ways. Way to send her an email and everything. I think the good karma will find it's way back to you this next cycle. :thumbup:

Hoping, thanks so much! :hugs: I could see your bump in your bump pic. :) Glad you had a fun weekend and it sounds like that 2nd tri energy burst is hitting you, yay! Enjoy the zoo next weekend....we're planning on doing the Cheyenne Mountain Zoo next weekend actually. I haven't been there since I was a teenager and Alex has never gone (we always did the Denver Zoo but I'm sick of it). We might also do Flying W Ranch. We didn't do touristy things when we lived there so I'm returning as a tourist. :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I bet you are glad you got the doppler now, huh? Stressing about being stressed is something I do too:dohh: I hope you get everything completed on time today. 

I love the Cheyene Mtn Zoo! I think it is way better than the one in Denver. They have a Rockey Mtn exhibit now with an adorable porcupine that danced for us the last time we went! I haven't been to Flying W Ranch in ages... all I remember was playing volleyball and eating off of tin dinner wear but it was fun. Do you think you will get some hiking in? The weather has been really nice lately:D


----------



## CJSG1977

Allie you must have been so scared! I am glad its over and you and bubs are ok! The LO will be fine. Dont give yourself something else to obsess over. :hugs: 

Jenn I am nervous about taking anything with the clomid so I got cough mixture today. EPO and green tea boost eostrogen and the clomid blocks the signal to make your body produce more so they in effect cancel each other out. Does q10 do anything like that? So I am not drinking green tea or taking epo... when should I start with the cough mixture? I have preseed too if it doesnt work.

Round is there any chance you are up the duffers??? But I see your point about waiting a few more days. I have realised that my ov will be on our 10 days off :dance: So we can dtd everyday :haha: At least work wont interfere this month. I am still hoping that we dont need to be cycle buddies....but we'll see. It will be nice to have a clomid cycle buddy. I took my 2nd clomid tablet today. Woop woop. And still feel great, just thirsty. My moods have been pretty good. When is clomid rage meant to kick in? And my day 21 bloods....do I just ask for progesterone????

It sounds like you really did have a lovely weekend hoping! I'd love to go to a luau! They look so much fun! Sorry its drained you today though.

And I am still not sure when to take aspirin. Should I just not bother??


----------



## Round2

CJSG1977 said:


> Round is there any chance you are up the duffers??? But I see your point about waiting a few more days. I have realised that my ov will be on our 10 days off :dance: So we can dtd everyday :haha: At least work wont interfere this month. I am still hoping that we dont need to be cycle buddies....but we'll see. It will be nice to have a clomid cycle buddy. I took my 2nd clomid tablet today. Woop woop. And still feel great, just thirsty. My moods have been pretty good. When is clomid rage meant to kick in? And my day 21 bloods....do I just ask for progesterone????
> 
> And I am still not sure when to take aspirin. Should I just not bother??

I last tested at 11DPO with an IC in the afternoon. There wasn't even whiff of a line. It's possible that I could be preggo, but I'm thinking it's unlikely.

My clomid rage didn't kick in until after OV. I was more emotional rather than ragey. As for the 21 day bloods, checking your progesterone is the only way to know for sure that you ovulated. I would ask your doctor for confirmation and find out what the number is so that you can assess yourself if your progesterone is high enough

Oh and I had way more CM this month than usual. Apparently it can go either way.

My doctor advises against the asprin due to issues with implantation. But each doctor seems to have different opinion about this.


----------



## CJSG1977

:test: PLEASE LOL

I will just go with the cough mixture then and see what goes. FA and vits are ok I assume. So did you not use anything to help ewcm then? Would be good if my body naturally produced more on clomid. But cause of the dry mouth and thirst I am not hopeful.


----------



## Round2

I just used the same stuff as I do every month. Loose leaf green tea, grapefruit juice and robatussin. I didn't go nuts with any of them last month and the EWCM was pouring out of me!!

Not testing till at least Thursday....sorry!!


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL! I tried. I dont want to drink the green tea cause it lessens the effects of the clomid. Although your bloods sounded good so maybe it'll be fine?! I'll stick to the cough mixture and have preseed in emergency.

Where is everyone? It has been soooo quiet. I thought we'd have picked up now bank hol is over.


----------



## Round2

Seriously, we need another Disco intervention. Where art thou Derailer's?


----------



## CJSG1977

TBH its gone quieter than ever. I'm glad I have you though! With starting the clomid I feel like I keep needing to rant LOL. And no rantees :haha:


----------



## Round2

I'm here for ya babe!! Raging hormones and all.


----------



## CJSG1977

And I am here for you sweety! Have I got you on fb? x


----------



## SMFirst

CJ - have you tried Preseed? Even though I was drinking green tea and I believe it really helped with EWCM (I had like three days of it) I still used preseed on the two important BD days and I got the BFP..


----------



## CJSG1977

I have got preseed SM. So I will have that close by! Thanks! xx


----------



## Round2

CJSG1977 said:


> And I am here for you sweety! Have I got you on fb? x

Yup, we're FB friends. I'm Jody.


----------



## Allie84

I'm here! :wave: Even though I'm meant to be working. 

Yeah, there was a burst of activity that teased us all and then almost everyone went back to lurkerdom. I like a good blether far too much to be a lurker.....


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Yogi, Hi Jenn!

Lurkers!!!! Speak! LOL!

Ah yes Jody! I am still piecing screen names to real people LOL! Wanted to make sure I dont lose touch with you.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi:

I'm here have been reading but feeling a bit off dizzy again so lying with my feet up and the antibiotics are giving me indigestion which has made me feel a bit queasy.

I will reply probably when I feel a bit more with it but know I am thinking of you.

Allie I am really glad you are safe.

:hugs:


----------



## yogi77

I'm here too, home after my second round of glucose tolerance testing. Had to start with a blood sample, then drink a glucose drink (yuck), then sit in the waiting room for an hour, then another blood test, then sit in the waiting room for one more hour and a final blood test. I've been pricked way too many times today :haha: 

I really hope the tests come back ok and that I don't have gestational diabetes.

Allie glad you are safe and sound after your basement adventure!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Woah clomid hot flush! Not liking this much! Can feel it in my throat too! And started getting ovary twitches!

Hi Lucy hunni! Take care.

I see you Nato!! Where have you been woman!


----------



## hoping:)

I'm here too!

We had a power outage for a couple hours at work. It was nice to not have to work for a while.

I was in the bathroom when the power went out. I headed for the door and started trying to pull it open but I couldn't get out. So there I am trapped in a tiny dark space so I start freaking out and trying to PULL the door open. I start banging on the door and calling for someone to come open it. Finally someone comes and I am able to get out. I am in my boss' office telling her what happended and we are both like wtf! How did that happen? One of my coworker walks in and she is like "you know... you have to push the door to get out!":rofl: The whole time I was panicked I was pulling in instead of pushing out:dohh: Maybe I am just super tired or pregnancy brain has set in.


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah Yogi hunni! Sorry you have had a crap day! Bunch of pricks :haha: I hope the results come back clear hunni. When will you know?x


----------



## yogi77

CJSG1977 said:


> Ah Yogi hunni! Sorry you have had a crap day! Bunch of pricks :haha: I hope the results come back clear hunni. When will you know?x


Thanks CJ.

Should know by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## SMFirst

Hope you get good results Yogi (I'm sure you will)

So I went out to grab a snack just now, and found a package of "Dry Roasted Edamame", Wasabi flavor - so I thought that sounded good, so I bought it and was munching away when I remembered that edamame is soybeans and there is controversy over whether or not soy is good or bad during pregnancy (and TTC)..

I did a quick google search, and am satisfied that the small amount I will eat will not be a problem, but I found another funny theory about soy..

Have you guys heard the "rumor" that eating soy during pregnancy causes male babies to turn out gay?

I'd never heard that and of course it's ridiculous but it made me laugh :)


----------



## yogi77

SMFirst said:


> Hope you get good results Yogi (I'm sure you will)
> 
> So I went out to grab a snack just now, and found a package of "Dry Roasted Edamame", Wasabi flavor - so I thought that sounded good, so I bought it and was munching away when I remembered that edamame is soybeans and there is controversy over whether or not soy is good or bad during pregnancy (and TTC)..
> 
> I did a quick google search, and am satisfied that the small amount I will eat will not be a problem, but I found another funny theory about soy..
> 
> Have you guys heard the "rumor" that eating soy during pregnancy causes male babies to turn out gay?
> 
> I'd never heard that and of course it's ridiculous but it made me laugh :)

That's hilarious! I've eaten Edamame a few times because it's soooo good and can't resist! And drank some Soy chocolate milk in the first trimester when I didn't feel like eating anything else...and I actually found something on the web that said soy beans were excellent to eat during pregnancy so I went with that article :haha:

Everything in moderation!


----------



## yogi77

this is where I read that soy beans were awesome during pregnancy

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/eating-well/week-11/big-nutrition-small-packages.aspx


----------



## jenny25

Boo girls lol I'm on using our new iPod touch how cool lol so no more fighting for the laptop hehe xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Hoping that gave me a good chuckle!!! Silly pregnant woman :haha:

And soy makes baby boys gay..... LMFAO!!!!!!!! Bet some people would love it to be that easy to fix. Plonkers.


----------



## SMFirst

yogi77 said:


> this is where I read that soy beans were awesome during pregnancy
> 
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/eating-well/week-11/big-nutrition-small-packages.aspx

That's a good list of foods - I like everything on it!


----------



## Sparkly

Cj - I take aspirin everyday, go for it

Sm - I agree with you preseed is good, I used it this last cycle for the very first time and got my BFP....preseed =BFP, simples!

Lucy - feel better soon hon :hugs:

Yogi - poor you being treated like a pin cushion, I hope the tests come back okay

Hoping - OMG hunny :rofl:......that gave me a right giggle

AFM - I can sum up my feelings today in one word TIRED :sleep::sleep: I slept well but I didn't have my afternoon nap yesterday, so feel like I have some sleep to catch-up on!!


----------



## CJSG1977

My head is spinning sparkly with all the things I could and shouldnt do LOL! I cant get my head round it. Sorry you are so nackered today. Siesta later. Hehe

Well today is day 3 on clomid and feeling absolutely fine at the minute. Been in a particularly good mood considering I have the pub all day today <bored> I seem to get the symptoms with it in the evenings only. So I pity anyone that comes in later :haha: I have been getting lots of twinges and af seems to be on her way out so whether clomid has done that I dont know. I cant wait to start using my opks and see what my lines look like! I'm gonna start sunday which will be cd8. And I intend on starting smep then too. When should I start with the cough mixture for cm?

And please can everyone come back. I was scouring ttc forum last night looking for interesting people and convos! I miss you all!!!!


----------



## vickyd

I havent had time to read back cause im back at work!!! 
Nothing really interesting to report...Im up at 6, feed Hero, play for an hour, get Alex to take care of her for an hour and pop to the gym and then shower and work! Im in bed at 12 and completely knackered!!!! Going out with the girls tomorrow and looking forward to it!


----------



## CJSG1977

I bet you are looking forward to a night out arent you Vicky? I hope Hero is doing well too.x

Maybe thats the trouble...we have all been chatting so long that everyone is on the path and the news is far and few between now. There are only a few of us left I guess that are ttc, and a few with bumps nearly due, or nicely along. Sad time. Just when I feel like my treatment is going somewhere and I want to blab about it there is no-one about I guess everyone will come back when they have things to share. Gonna go and be lonely in my journal at this rate hahaha.


----------



## Round2

I'm here CJ!

I miss hearing from everyone too. But I also think it's just the normal ebb and flow of this thread. There are quiet times and busy times. But I agree, the quiet times are even quieter than normal lately.

Glad the clomid is going fine. I was like that too, I felt pretty good while I took it. Not too many symptoms.

Lucy, hope you're feeling better soon. You have the worst luck, there's always something going around.

Yogi, I hope your tests come back okay. It's scary when something like that happens. But it's a good thing your doctors are on it. There are lots of things they can do to help GD, it's not nearly as bad of thing as it used to be.

SM, you cracked me up about the soy. Soy = gay male babies!! Seriously, do you think there are people out there avoiding soy for this reason?

Jenny, lucky you with an IPad. I want one so badly, I'm constantly fighting over the laptop at home. 

Vicky, being back at work sucks eh? Your life sounds like mine, only I'm too exhausted to find time to go to the gym!

AFM, still no AF and my temp is high. I'm wearing a white dress and white underwear. If she doesn't show today, then I'll just skip the HPT and assume I'm pregnant (ha, ha, just kidding!). My real plan is to wait till tomorrow, then I'll be the latest I've ever been. But I'm really feeling that she's on the verge of showing any second.


----------



## CJSG1977

Round my faithful buddy!!!! Nice to see you! I am quivering with excitement that you might well be up the duff missy!!! Wearing all white.....tempting fate are we??? If af was gonna show any second your temp should be coming down.....give me some symptoms to obsess over! LOL! Do you think I will get the rage once I stop them? Started getting ovary pain last night, was so happy lol.


----------



## Round2

I had alot ovary pain while taking the drugs, but none at OV...weird? I got very emotional a few days after OV. There was one day in particular where I just started crying at my desk for no reason. Which I guess isn't that abnormal, but usually something sets me off to get me in that kind of state.

I have no symtoms, other than a high temp and I'm cramping a bit. I really think AF is delayed from high progesterone. It's funny, I asked my FS if my high progesterone would delay my AF and she said it has absolutely no affect on my LP?? WTF, anyone who knows anything about TTC knows this is not the case. Little disturbing that I know more about this crap than she does.


----------



## CJSG1977

This is the way it is with these FS! They are jack of all trades. Dont seem to know anything specific. How late are you now though hun? Cause I have read up and it seems that the majority of peoples cycles extend 2-3 days...but not strictly always. I can cry for no reason at all sometimes, but it may well be hormonal, who knows. At the moment I feel no different. Due to take it an hour so I know that will change. It seems a good time to take it for me.

I'm still hoping for you hunni! xx


----------



## vickyd

Round maybe what she meant was that if you have a normal LP then the progesterone wont extend it further. Im sure that it does make a longer LP when there is a problem.
I didnt POAS back last June, i waited till i was several days late and assumed i was up the duff! I went straight to bloods!


----------



## Round2

That could be what she meant. My LP is normally 11 or 12. I'm on 14 now, so if she doesn't come today I'm at least 2 days late. But I'm really thinking it's the progesterone, it was so high and from reading other stories on the internet, it's pretty common for clomid to increase your LP. 

Are you taking this all in CJ? If you have to go through this in a few weeks, at least you'll know. But you'll be knocked up so you won't have to worry.


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> I havent had time to read back cause im back at work!!!
> Nothing really interesting to report...Im up at 6, feed Hero, play for an hour, get Alex to take care of her for an hour and pop to the gym and then shower and work! Im in bed at 12 and completely knackered!!!! Going out with the girls tomorrow and looking forward to it!

Good for you for getting to the gym!! Have fun with the girls :)



Round2 said:


> SM, you cracked me up about the soy. Soy = gay male babies!! Seriously, do you think there are people out there avoiding soy for this reason?

I would absolutely not be surprised if people really believed that. It's the same as "eat these foods to conceive a boy" or "BD in this position to get a girl"..

silly


----------



## CJSG1977

LOL Round, I am already dreading it as my LP is already 13-14 days! I hope it doesnt get longer. My cycles have gone from 28 days perfect to 30 already. Maybe with the clomid I will ov a bit earlier and still have the same LP. :pray: So really you could be 3 days late already.... mmmmm still thinking there is a bun in there! :haha:

Not that its classed as a sign but if your progesterone is really that high....its because implantation was taking place....


----------



## CJSG1977

SM I heard on a thread the other day that to conceive a girl you should have sex the day before or even 2 days before ov....and if you want a boy that you should have sex 12 hours before ov....DAFT! Lol.


----------



## Dazed

Just an update from me.

Went to the docs yesterday for my consult. My ultrasound was clear and I think he was a little apprehensive about doing anything before ALL the tests. He gave me "scripts" to have DH to an SA and for me to do an HSG. Originally we were going to try 3 rounds of Clomid and if those failed then do the SA and depending on how that worked follow with the HSG. He said after those tests we would do Clomid. I wasn't happy but held back the teeny tiny rage I could feel lurking because he went back on his original plan of action. I reminded him that my insurance wouldn't cover the HSG and that cost was a major factor and he advised me to call the clinic that would be doing it to get a cost and give him my plan of action. Just before we finished things up I asked him if it was possible to try the Clomid in the mean time and.... I GOT CLOMID ! He told me to take it cds3-7, use OPKs starting cd10 and for 3 consecutive days after a positive OPK.

Even if I need to do the HSG, I won't be able to do it until September anyways because of work. Lets just hope it doesn't come down to it!

Good Luck this cycle Round, CJ, SM, and Raz. I've been lurking, just not speaking.


----------



## CJSG1977

DAZED!!!! Thats great!!!!!!! And that is EXACTLY what happened with my FS. Told me I'd get clomid....then went back on her word and said HSG and SA.... I said pleaseeeee can I try the clomid and she went ok..... I see her in 4 months if no joy. But I am getting hubby to do his SA on referral through gp in the meantime if I can. SO FRIGGIN HAPPY for you right now hun! When will you start it?? xx


----------



## VGibs

CJSG1977 said:


> SM I heard on a thread the other day that to conceive a girl you should have sex the day before or even 2 days before ov....and if you want a boy that you should have sex 12 hours before ov....DAFT! Lol.

It's called the shettles method and it worked for my kids!!!!!


----------



## Round2

Yahoo Dazed! Another clomid baby! 

Now you'll have to participate.....you'll need to know about the crazy stuff that CJ and I are going through. Ha,ha, it's actually not that bad.


----------



## Round2

VGibs said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> SM I heard on a thread the other day that to conceive a girl you should have sex the day before or even 2 days before ov....and if you want a boy that you should have sex 12 hours before ov....DAFT! Lol.
> 
> It's called the shettles method and it worked for my kids!!!!!Click to expand...

I heard of this too. Unfortunately I'm not fertile enough to just try for one brand!!


----------



## Dazed

CJ - I won't be able to start it until the end of the month. CD11 today, so I already missed my window. I've got to call the Fertility clinic to find out how much the HSG is before I can even decide if I want to do it.

I hope I don't need it. I finally caved and bought digi OPK's (Nato would be so happy to read that). Doc said to do it 3days in a row after a positive as there is no research to say how good the swimmers are after 36hours.


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats wicked V! But I am with Round on that one...I am not fertile enough to pick! So pleased it worked for you though hun! I wouldnt want to choose though to be honest. I'll have what I am given. Just a baby will make me happy.

I hope you dont need the HSG hun! Wicked you got the opks. Onwards and upwards girly....upwards to the duff :haha:


----------



## Dazed

You know... duff just makes me think foof. Kinda makes me giggle the more I think about it.


----------



## CJSG1977

:rofl: Dazed! I seem to have an obsession with the phrase 'up the duff' and 'friggin awesome' right now! Now sure what is going on in my head.

My husband hates when I say foof LOL! So then I wind him up cause he acts all weird when I say flower, twinkle and fanjita. Then when I know I have him tightly wound I start saying willy willy willy cause he REALLY hates that :rofl: So I ask him what he would want his little girl or boy to call them?? And he is like uhhh penis and and and...he cant think of a word for the other. Oh and he hates tuppunce too hahaha


----------



## CJSG1977

I see you hovering Lucy. You ok babe?


----------



## SMFirst

Dazed - glad you got a clear U/S and are on the Clomid-wagon.. Best of luck!


----------



## Sparkly

CJ - I'm still here too :hi: I'm very excited about the clomid for you this cycle......this will be the one :hugs:

vic - enjoy your night out with the girlies :)

round - I am really hoping that this is it for you hun.....your temps look great, clomid does lengthen the LP however. OMG at your FS!! I think it's a good thing that we know so much, it stops plebs like that from fooling us!!

Dazed - :happydance: another clomid disco derailer........I'm very pleased with your digi opk's purchase...I do like to know everyone is POAS as much as me lol!

AFM - I had my nap, and feel much more refreshed :)


----------



## hoping:)

I'm here as well:D it is just hard to get on sometimes because of work

Sparkly- I hope you got some rest! Exhaustion is killer I still struggle with it almost every day. 

CJ- I took my clomid before I went to bed which I think helped with the symptoms. SMEP is a great plan and insures ample bding I have everything crossed for you this cycle!

Vicky- you sound like one busy lady. I would be knackered as well if I fit all that in just before going to work and then putting in all those work hours! Have fun at your girls night out you definitely deserver it!

Round- I cant wait for you to test!!! It is looking VERY promising!!! Im sure one of those eggies had to attach :D

Dazed- good for you for being proactive! Im so happy you were able to get clomid:D You are sure to get your BFP with the wonder drug!!!

Ive heard of the Shettles method as well. The theory is that boy sperm are faster but dont last as long where as girl sperm can hang around a lot longer and have the endurance part down.


----------



## Dazed

CJ - my foof is a "cooter bug"


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls Im here but been so busy today mum and I have been out getting last little bits organised for my aunts wedding on friday and we are off to the theatre tonight well in about half an hour so I really must go and get ready.

I'll be back on more regularly next week having a busy week at home with my parents. Steve is back tomorrow :happydance: then off to the wedding friday back here saturday then back to devon on sunday.

:hugs: to you all


----------



## yogi77

I'm here too, patiently waiting for the blood test results. :wacko:

I just got a delivery in the mail from Nestle Baby Canada. If you go to their website and sign up they say they will send you a diaper backpack with change pad and some bottles of formula, a tub of formula and a couple of bottles. My friend had told me about the deal and said to sign up right away because it took a long time for her to get hers. I remember signing up for it almost one year ago, when I was previously pregnant before I miscarried. I had completely forgotten about it, and all I thought today when it arrived was how grateful I am that I am actually pregnant again or else that would have been a really horrible delivery!


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you Sparkly!!!!! I hope this is my month! And Rounds! And soon to be Dazed's as well! And where is Jenn???

And WHERE is Nato!


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah bless you Yogi!!!! Still waiting on the results too?? We dont have packs like that here in the uk...I think the midwives give out these tiny packs with samples of stuff in...but thats it. I may be wrong??

Sounds like you have a busy few days Lucy. Yay for Steve being home though!

Dazed... cooter bug.... :rofl:

Can we all please make Round :test: :haha: I keep trying hun!


----------



## SMFirst

yogi77 said:


> I'm here too, patiently waiting for the blood test results. :wacko:
> 
> I just got a delivery in the mail from Nestle Baby Canada. If you go to their website and sign up they say they will send you a diaper backpack with change pad and some bottles of formula, a tub of formula and a couple of bottles. My friend had told me about the deal and said to sign up right away because it took a long time for her to get hers. I remember signing up for it almost one year ago, when I was previously pregnant before I miscarried. I had completely forgotten about it, and all I thought today when it arrived was how grateful I am that I am actually pregnant again or else that would have been a really horrible delivery!

So are you happy with what you got (ie is it worth it to sign up?)


----------



## bbhopes

The nestle bag is awesome, unfortunetly I STILL get coupons from them saying how old my son SHOULD be at this stage. They will be a great joy someday.


----------



## bbhopes

I have a sono tomorrow and just was informed I also have blood and another ultrasound tomorrow as well, BUT had already been booked for Saturday to do those, so no idea if I'll have them before the sono now, or saturday still... already feeling like a pin cushion. 
I was asking if I needed to take tylenol and wasn't assured at the fact she asked me which DR I was with, and when I informed her, she said I'd need tylenol... UGH... not fun, I already had one of these and know what to expect, but the fact she asked what DR first before saying I'd need it or not... isn't reasurring! lol the things people say...
how is everyone else? I haven't been on here as often as I'd like lately.


----------



## Dazed

Well, I got the costs for the SA and the HSG. SA-$90 HSG-$825

I guess seeing as I till be a few months before I can even think of doing it, I have some time to try to save up if I have to.


----------



## yogi77

SMFirst said:


> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too, patiently waiting for the blood test results. :wacko:
> 
> I just got a delivery in the mail from Nestle Baby Canada. If you go to their website and sign up they say they will send you a diaper backpack with change pad and some bottles of formula, a tub of formula and a couple of bottles. My friend had told me about the deal and said to sign up right away because it took a long time for her to get hers. I remember signing up for it almost one year ago, when I was previously pregnant before I miscarried. I had completely forgotten about it, and all I thought today when it arrived was how grateful I am that I am actually pregnant again or else that would have been a really horrible delivery!
> 
> So are you happy with what you got (ie is it worth it to sign up?)Click to expand...

the bag is good, it's like a one strap small backpack type thing. it came with a container of Nestle goodstart formula and a bunch of liquid formula jars...and a bottle and a change pad. And some coupons. I'd say a good sample especially for free!


----------



## yogi77

bbhopes said:


> The nestle bag is awesome, unfortunetly I STILL get coupons from them saying how old my son SHOULD be at this stage. They will be a great joy someday.

oh no bbhopes, so sorry that they are still sending stuff. You will get to use it one day though!


----------



## vickyd

So i just sat down after being on my feet since 6 am....Bloody tired and to top it all my sinuses have been giving me grief all day...

Anyhoo...Round dont test!!!! CJ lets see which of us will get our way lol!!!! I am sooooo anti-test its not even funny!!!! Hold out girl just a couple more days!

Yogi i gave birth in a private hospital and i got a shit load of "free" stuff from various companies. Imagine that i have yet to purchase nappy cream, body and face cream, baby shampoo ect. Also i got a Bulgari set with perfumes, deodarants and all sorts! I did pay a total of 20.000 euros for my pregnancy and delivery so i cant say i hit the jackpot with the free stuff!


----------



## CJSG1977

:rofl: Vicky! I think its cause I know she is already technically late... I cant help it. <shamedfaced>

Dazed thats a lot for the HSG!!!! And to think my gynae is trying to force that and I dont have to pay for it....money being thrown away as I can conceive so clearly I do not have blocked tubes! On with the clomid hun! GL!

BB thats all rather odd and not reassuring! Sorry you are feeling crappy with all the pricking and pulling about.xx


----------



## Dazed

Well, insurance won't cover it at all so its all out of pocket. Its ashame, but its the stingy insurance companies way of keeping all of the money that my employer and I pay. I'm most likely going to have to pay for the bloodwork I had done too. I'm already expecting a bill for $108 for the progesterone test.


----------



## CJSG1977

Blimey! Makes me feel grateful right now. Makes me so mad that we have to go through this and then others have to pay to help make something right that is out of their control. I hope the clomid works hun! Would be an easy and cheap fix! Well maybe not cheap...do they charge for the clomid too??


----------



## VGibs

yogi77 said:


> SMFirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too, patiently waiting for the blood test results. :wacko:
> 
> I just got a delivery in the mail from Nestle Baby Canada. If you go to their website and sign up they say they will send you a diaper backpack with change pad and some bottles of formula, a tub of formula and a couple of bottles. My friend had told me about the deal and said to sign up right away because it took a long time for her to get hers. I remember signing up for it almost one year ago, when I was previously pregnant before I miscarried. I had completely forgotten about it, and all I thought today when it arrived was how grateful I am that I am actually pregnant again or else that would have been a really horrible delivery!
> 
> So are you happy with what you got (ie is it worth it to sign up?)Click to expand...
> 
> the bag is good, it's like a one strap small backpack type thing. it came with a container of Nestle goodstart formula and a bunch of liquid formula jars...and a bottle and a change pad. And some coupons. I'd say a good sample especially for free!Click to expand...

I got that bag....I use it for my breast pump!


----------



## VGibs

Which canuck lady asked me about the explosion in Ottawa at the high school??? Was it you round???? My sisters funeral home got called to do the service.....not pretty. They had to call in a guy to do massive reconstructive work on the poor young mans face....its so sad :(


----------



## Dazed

CJ- Oh we have to pay for just about EVERYTHING!


----------



## CJSG1977

Bloody hell! Just not fair! Cant you get the clomid private...online or something...cheaper? Just not fair!


----------



## bbhopes

yogi77 said:


> bbhopes said:
> 
> 
> The nestle bag is awesome, unfortunetly I STILL get coupons from them saying how old my son SHOULD be at this stage. They will be a great joy someday.
> 
> oh no bbhopes, so sorry that they are still sending stuff. You will get to use it one day though!Click to expand...

I got to use the bag, and I was about to use the formula when we had to rush him to hospital. The coupons I get point out what age he would have been now, will for sure use it all someday. I tell anyone I know whose expecting to get the bag as it's very handy, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dazed

CJSG1977 said:


> Bloody hell! Just not fair! Cant you get the clomid private...online or something...cheaper? Just not fair!

Everything is private. The clomid is $24 for 5 pills. You don't even want to know how much my knee surgery was! We pay copay's for every time we see a doc, have a procedure done, get meds... ect. The ONLY upside to it is that we don't have to wait a ridiculous amount of time to be seen or have something done. That will probably change though with the healthcare reform. Since docs will be making less money less college age students will choose a medical profession because 1) they won't be able to pay back the hundreds of thousands of dollars in students loans and 2) the fact that its won't be a lucrative career anymore. Its horrible that its going to happen, but its the truth. My brother is a doc and he is having to do a side specialty just to combat the pay cut.
I should be happy that I chose a form of insurance that only has set amount of co-pays. There is another that has the co-pays and 20% of the costs (the only perk is you don't have to have referrals) and you pay more for it to for the same standards of care. The down side of my insurance type is some docs don't want to deal with it because they may not get reimbursed for everything and it takes longer to get reimbursed.
And class... that is the conclusion of the US healthcare system. Sorry, got carried away.


----------



## Megg33k

Hello to everyone! Sorry I didn't do more individual responses. Energy at a minimum these days. 



Round2 said:


> BB, glad the u/s went okay.
> 
> Allie, I know it's so much work making new friends. Glad you had fun though.
> 
> Just got back from the FS. I'm on the same dosage of clomid for the next 3 cycles (100mg). She said my progesterone was good at 87 and I likely released two eggs. She said we can start IUI anytime we are ready. I'm thinking I'll give it one more cycle, then we'll do it July. I have a question though, she explained that the success rates for IUI are around 17%, why are they lower than trying normally? Aren't your chances of getting pregnant 25% per cycle without any help?

I was told 30%. You have to go in to IUI's expecting it to take 3-6 cycles for it to work. Its very disappointing if you don't expect it to take that long. If it happens sooner, its fantastic! But, you should absolutely expect 3-6 rounds! My FS doesn't really like IUI's because you generally could have paid for a round of IVF with the money spent on several IUI's and get a positive result quicker. Of course, I'd prefer doing IVF if I were an FS too... Who doesn't like money, right? If you know it isn't likely to happen on your first round of IUI, then you'll be in a good mental position. I was smart enough to be realistic!



Round2 said:


> Whoa Allie, that sounds scary. I'm sure everything is alright with the baby. You're out of the danger zone, that baby is here to stay.
> 
> Vgibs, sorry about the witch. Hope you're feeling better now.
> 
> Sparkly, put down the sticks and thermometer. Taking your temp or peeing on a stick will not change anything. What will be will be. Just take it one day at a time and enjoy today.
> 
> CJ, yay for my clomid buddy. It sucks we have to take this crap, but it's going to give us babies...maybe lots of them!! Now that my cycle is almost over, I can honestly say it wasn't that bad. I have no worries about taking it again this month.
> 
> Jen, glad you got some connection time with hubby. Between planning a wedding and TTC I'm sure you don't get much of that lately.
> 
> AFM, AF is still awol...and I'm hoping she stays that way. I'm sure it's just my super high progesterone delaying her arrival. But I'm glad, this way OV won't interfere with my next girls weekend away. If she holds out another day or two I'll be happy.
> 
> Yesterday was my EDD and the annoying pregnant lady had her baby. Suprisingly I got through the day without any tears and I'm actually feeling good today. I almost feel relieved that both those events are over. It's making me realize how I build things up in my head and place so much importance on things that aren't that important. Now I'm going to force myself to send an ecstatically happy email congratulating them. So grown up of me.

I'm glad you got through it tearless! :hugs: I don't expect I'll be so lucky in a couple months! :hugs: Hoping you have a BFP as a gift!



Dazed said:


> Just an update from me.
> 
> Went to the docs yesterday for my consult. My ultrasound was clear and I think he was a little apprehensive about doing anything before ALL the tests. He gave me "scripts" to have DH to an SA and for me to do an HSG. Originally we were going to try 3 rounds of Clomid and if those failed then do the SA and depending on how that worked follow with the HSG. He said after those tests we would do Clomid. I wasn't happy but held back the teeny tiny rage I could feel lurking because he went back on his original plan of action. I reminded him that my insurance wouldn't cover the HSG and that cost was a major factor and he advised me to call the clinic that would be doing it to get a cost and give him my plan of action. Just before we finished things up I asked him if it was possible to try the Clomid in the mean time and.... I GOT CLOMID ! He told me to take it cds3-7, use OPKs starting cd10 and for 3 consecutive days after a positive OPK.
> 
> Even if I need to do the HSG, I won't be able to do it until September anyways because of work. Lets just hope it doesn't come down to it!
> 
> Good Luck this cycle Round, CJ, SM, and Raz. I've been lurking, just not speaking.

Woohoo for Clomid for you!



bbhopes said:


> The nestle bag is awesome, unfortunetly I STILL get coupons from them saying how old my son SHOULD be at this stage. They will be a great joy someday.

I get all sorts saying how old my children should be... and an email each week telling me about my "week in pregnancy" with the gestational week in the subject. I've unsubscribed 3 times, and they won't stop. :(



bbhopes said:


> I have a sono tomorrow and just was informed I also have blood and another ultrasound tomorrow as well, BUT had already been booked for Saturday to do those, so no idea if I'll have them before the sono now, or saturday still... already feeling like a pin cushion.
> I was asking if I needed to take tylenol and wasn't assured at the fact she asked me which DR I was with, and when I informed her, she said I'd need tylenol... UGH... not fun, I already had one of these and know what to expect, but the fact she asked what DR first before saying I'd need it or not... isn't reasurring! lol the things people say...
> how is everyone else? I haven't been on here as often as I'd like lately.

Good luck, sweetie!!! :hugs:



Dazed said:


> Well, insurance won't cover it at all so its all out of pocket. Its ashame, but its the stingy insurance companies way of keeping all of the money that my employer and I pay. I'm most likely going to have to pay for the bloodwork I had done too. I'm already expecting a bill for $108 for the progesterone test.

That's ridiculous! :(


----------



## CJSG1977

I just cant believe that dazed! Complicated time! For medicine over there and for people working in that field! I shouldnt whinge anymore lol

Hi Megg sweety!!! So nice to see you darlin! xxx


----------



## Round2

Megg, that's interesting about the IUI. I don't understand why it's suppose to take so long. Isn't it a more direct approach? I contacted a clinic in another province today that only charges $390 a cycle. I'm hoping I can go there, it's half the price.

I know you're going through some rough stuff Megg, but I'm glad to see you post in here. We're always here if you need to vent.

Dazed, that sucks. If I get pregnant this month, I'll mail you the rest of my clomid. Guess that doesn't help with the HSG though! But you're not going to to need it, the clomid will get you knocked up.

CJ, clomid note #545: Clomid severely enhances your PMS. I haven't felt like this since I was a teenager. It sucks.

Vicky, you loose.

I tested BFN, of course. I spent the evening crying about the loss of this cycle, for the second time this cycle. Stupid me. Think I need to take a baby making vacation tomorrow. I'm going to try and stay off here, FB, yahoo and anything else that makes me think of this crap. Not sure if it will be any healthier, but it's worth a shot. Plus, I'm getting really behind at work and need to spend the day focussing (on stuff other than babies). I'm fairly certain I won't make it past 9:30 am.


----------



## CJSG1977

Round hunni! I am actually in tears right now. I take back that I wanted to be cycle buddies, hang on cant see with tears!

I WANT this to be your bfp...test be wrong please!!!!

When you need us / me - we will be here hunni!!!!!! :hug:

I am so annoyed at myself and this situation right now. Me and my bloody pushing poas!!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh in case you didnt notice I am doing the crying thing great! Started tonight!

Dazed when I get my bfp I will send my clomid too!!!!!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg, that's interesting about the IUI. I don't understand why it's suppose to take so long. Isn't it a more direct approach? I contacted a clinic in another province today that only charges $390 a cycle. I'm hoping I can go there, it's half the price.
> 
> I know you're going through some rough stuff Megg, but I'm glad to see you post in here. We're always here if you need to vent.
> 
> Dazed, that sucks. If I get pregnant this month, I'll mail you the rest of my clomid. Guess that doesn't help with the HSG though! But you're not going to to need it, the clomid will get you knocked up.
> 
> CJ, clomid note #545: Clomid severely enhances your PMS. I haven't felt like this since I was a teenager. It sucks.
> 
> Vicky, you loose.
> 
> I tested BFN, of course. I spent the evening crying about the loss of this cycle, for the second time this cycle. Stupid me. Think I need to take a baby making vacation tomorrow. I'm going to try and stay off here, FB, yahoo and anything else that makes me think of this crap. Not sure if it will be any healthier, but it's worth a shot. Plus, I'm getting really behind at work and need to spend the day focussing (on stuff other than babies). I'm fairly certain I won't make it past 9:30 am.

It is more direct... yes! But, you figure that the average, healthy couple can take up to 12 cycles to conceive. 3-6 cycles for someone starting assisted conception is actually significantly better because its more direct. Basically, it levels the playing field between us and those who need no assistance whatsoever. Its probably well worth it for $390. I'm biased because I regretted my IUI so much... I was so hopeful and got a convincing line on an FRER and then my beta was <1... which means it was a bum test basically. But, I was crushed. So, don't listen to my opinions on IUI. I should only give facts! LOL

I think I'm on CD1... Blood test in like 36 hours. Hoping for E2 <70... FX'd!


----------



## CJSG1977

FX for you Megg hunni!! xxx


----------



## Allie84

Dazed said:


> That will probably change though with the healthcare reform. Since docs will be making less money less college age students will choose a medical profession because 1) they won't be able to pay back the hundreds of thousands of dollars in students loans and 2) the fact that its won't be a lucrative career anymore. Its horrible that its going to happen, but its the truth. My brother is a doc and he is having to do a side specialty just to combat the pay cut.
> .

I agree our healthcare system is a huge joke, and I'm sorry about the hurdles you are having to jump through, but my opinion is that the benefits of the bill will outweigh the negatives (for a majority of the populace). Also, doctors in the US easily make around double what doctors in other Western countries make annually. The average OB's salary is $180,000! So although they struggle in med school, it's an investment that will still pay off in the long run, even with a pay cut, in my opinion. But I can understand how you would feel differently. 

Round, I'm so sorry about the BFN. :( :hugs: A mental break from TTC, pregnancy, etc is often needed, that's for sure. I don't doubt you'll get your BFP soon though, as your bod reacted really well to the Clomid.

CJ, don't cry :hugs: Or maybe you should just let out those Clomid tears and feel better! But definitely don't feel bad, you're seriously supportive on this thread and I don't know what this thread would be without you. :hugs:

Megg, hoping for good numbers for you. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

I think the doctors will be ok with a paycut - even half of $180K is still a good salary! For the greater good that all Americans can have access to medical care, it's a small tradeoff (I am so thankful that we have universal health care in Canada!)


----------



## Megg33k

My journal and my avatar have veered toward most positivity... I'm trying to get my head back in the game! Thanks for loving me despite my crazy, girls! <3


----------



## vickyd

Round you have to do what feels right for you, if that means staying away from here then so be it. We will be here waiting when you feel up to it again...

Megg love tha avatar and the new positivity! Heres hoping for some wicked numbers babe!


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys sorry not been around been really busy with wedding stuff but still alive and well 

Dazed I'm sorry you have hit a stumbling block I hope things get sorted for you

Megg I'm glad your back Hun I hope your feeling ok xxx

Cj that's good your feeling ok on the clomid 

NATO where are you Hun xxx

Sorry if I missed anyone 

Arm well got a call yesterday to let me know that the hsg has been cancelled yet again so no need to put it off I'm actually quiet annoyed cause that's the 2nd month in a row so it looks very unlikely that treatment will begin when I see the consultant on the 15th and my stupid body ain't even ovulated yet so ff says I'm having loads of ewcm my temp is funny I have no opks blah


----------



## Megg33k

That sucks, Jen! :hugs:

Was fine earlier, crashed a bit just a while ago, getting better again. Who knows how I am!


----------



## vickyd

Jen that truly sucks...Can you go private? Here in Greece the cost is aound 1000 euros.

Megg youve been through alot, you cant expect to be upbeat all thr time. The people that love and appreciate you will allow you to crash and be there to pull you back up. As far as this thread is concerned, i know that alot of the girls that are prego or that have had babies might feel unesay about posting but im of the opinion that we all started together we should stick together until each and every one of us has our rainbow baby.


----------



## jenny25

I called a private clinic yesterday and it's £250 for the hsg downfall is I still need a referal from my gp first so I doubt it it's not the point I know I was going to cancel but can u imagine that would make 3 months with out ttc how crap is that xxx


----------



## vickyd

How ridiculous is it that you need a referral since youll be paying out of pocket????? 
Will you be ttc in the meantime or are you gonna take a break?


----------



## jenny25

I'm still tic Hun I have not even ovulated yet which is late for me xx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Been away over the weekend and got caught up doing some stuff for a newsletter i do so not had chance to get on here. Anyway will catch up today with everyone.

Oh and the :witch: showed up on Sunday so i am now on CD5, onto the next cycle and a march baby! :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Round Im so sorry about the bfn and totally understand you needing a brake we will be here for you when your ready to come back.

All those on a clomid cycle I hope this is the month for you will be keeping everything crossed.

CJ let those tears out but please dont feel bad you provide so much support here and we are here for you. :hugs:

Megg hoping for fab numbers for you and loving your avatar. We are all here for you whether you are up or down. :hugs:

Vicky wow you are one busy lady glad going back to work has been ok for you and I totally agree with you about sticking together.

Allie how did your work go? 

Jen Im sorry they have cancelled it again I cant believe they keeping cancelling it its awful how much they have messed you around. Hope all the wedding plans are coming together.

Dazed :hugs: sorry you've been messed about but glad you got clomid.

Nato and Sugar where are you?

Yogi have you had your results back?

AFM: Im exhausted but doing ok think the anitbiotics are kicking in a bit. It's weird as Im not ill ill but dont feel quite right if that makes sense but last week I felt great so hopefully I will pick up a bit. Mind you I havn't helped myself I forgot my iron tablets :dohh: so that might be a factor in me feeling tired. The dizziness is a bit better today just need to remember to do things a bit slower and if I feel a bit of centre to sit down. Im so exicted about my aunt's wedding tomorrow it will be lovely to have all our family together and I get to show off my bump which will be nice. Having said that I am a little nervous as Im their photographer for the day they couldnt afford one so I offered to take the pics seemed like a good idea at the beginning of the year, steve is going to be my assistant for the day.


----------



## vickyd

Raz Yay for March baby!!!!! Hero was supposed to be a march LO!

Lucy, i always forgot to take the iron as well but its really important. I always felt better when i took all the daily dose. I was on 3 pills a day!!


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah thats what Ive got to take (I hate taking iron tablets but know I have to). I was so focused on making sure I had everything for the wedding and all my creams completely forgot to pick them up so stupid, can I blame it on baby brain!! Steve's bringing them with him today and my mum has been making sure Ive had lots of iron enriched food.

Rax sorry I totally forgot to say sorry about the :witch: but yay to a march baby :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Hey thanks guys means alot I'm gonna kick up a stink when I see mr sathanandan it's vastly approaching the year Mark from my last bfp aug 12th I'm dreading it wedding plans are coming on great aarron's prince Charlie jacket came today he is sooo sweet in it xxx


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. You would think that with a docs salary they would be ok with the cuts, but working in a medical school, I can tell you that they are not! As for my brother, he's not happy about it either but I'm not going to get into all of this. The fact of the matter is its not the docs... its the insurance company! If all of this helps in the end, than I don't care!

Had a little drama last night, but I'm going to put that in my journal since thats what its for!

Megg - I'm glad you have thats sparkle of hope back hun.

Sorry your HSG got cancelled AGAIN Jenny! I would beg for the referral at this point personally if you really want it get it done and over with. On the other hand, it will give you more time to focus on the wedding and keeping skinny minnie for your dress :kiss:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry the witch got you Raz. I'm cd5 today as well. Seems to be dragging. GL this cycle.x

I can't believe they cancelled again Jenn. I would try very hard to get a referral. Nice the wedding plans are in full swing.x

Good luck tomorrow Lucy. And thoroughly enjoy showing off your bump. Oh and remember your iron tablets hun.x

Loving the positivity Megg as much as I love you!x

Hey Nato! I see you there.x

Off to check out Dazed's journal.

Nothing to report from me. Slept 15 hours! Weird but needed I guess. Only one clomid tab left. Then on to smep. Sorry for my melt down. Was very emotional last night. Hope Round is ok.xxx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls I'm bummed really even tho we done the deed I still ain't ovulated anyway it's the fact of the matter is they cancelled on me again urgh oh well meansore sexy time xxx


----------



## Megg33k

As one of the ones still waiting.... Please don't stop posting about your pregnancies/babies... PLEASE! If I can't handle something one day, I just stick to my own journal. Those days will always come and go. But I DO want to read about it all on the good days... and there are far more good days than bad days! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

CJ it sounds like it was much needed! I love those kinds of nights. :) I won't be getting one tonight....we're meant to get more severe storms overnight and we have to be at the airport at 5 am1 :dohh: 

Lucy, have a great time at your aunt's wedding. Do you practice photography normally? I hope you and Steve enjoy photographing the wedding and showing off your bump. :)

Megg, that's nice to hear. :) When do you get your results back from today?

Jenny, can't believe they cancelled again, you have a very unreliable FS program where you live, my gosh. 

Sorry about the :witch: Raz.

Vicky, how is Hero doing today?

AFM I'm "off on my hols" (asl Alex puts it) tomorrow at 5 am! We have plans to do all of our old haunts and see our friends and go to the zoo and up in the mountains and just enjoy being together. I can't wait! We fly at ridiculous times, though....flying out at 6, flying in at midnight Tuesday morning. But it maximizes our time there. I think I'm going to wear my maternity pants so I'm comfy on the plane and maybe it will make my bump look bigger so the airport staff treat me nicely :haha:. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I'll probably check in from Colorado, I can't stay away. ;) And Sassy is going to have her baby any day, can't miss that!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> CJ it sounds like it was much needed! I love those kinds of nights. :) I won't be getting one tonight....we're meant to get more severe storms overnight and we have to be at the airport at 5 am1 :dohh:
> 
> Lucy, have a great time at your aunt's wedding. Do you practice photography normally? I hope you and Steve enjoy photographing the wedding and showing off your bump. :)
> 
> Megg, that's nice to hear. :) When do you get your results back from today?
> 
> Jenny, can't believe they cancelled again, you have a very unreliable FS program where you live, my gosh.
> 
> Sorry about the :witch: Raz.
> 
> Vicky, how is Hero doing today?
> 
> AFM I'm "off on my hols" (asl Alex puts it) tomorrow at 5 am! We have plans to do all of our old haunts and see our friends and go to the zoo and up in the mountains and just enjoy being together. I can't wait! We fly at ridiculous times, though....flying out at 6, flying in at midnight Tuesday morning. But it maximizes our time there. I think I'm going to wear my maternity pants so I'm comfy on the plane and maybe it will make my bump look bigger so the airport staff treat me nicely :haha:.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend. I'll probably check in from Colorado, I can't stay away. ;) And Sassy is going to have her baby any day, can't miss that!

Blood test is tomorrow morning... I'll know before 4pm CST. It could be anywhere from 12:30-3:00pm when the come back in! SLOW!


----------



## VGibs

sooooooooo busy............cant post often................trying hard to keep up...........*pant pant*


----------



## Megg33k

We understand, hun! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Good luck on the blood tests Megg! Let us know as soon as you have news!

Allie you can pretend to have MS and act like youre in general discomfort, they might upgrade you to buisness! I sometimes make a big deal about how afraid i am of flying and if theres spece i get to sit in first class.

So last night i went out with the girls to this new cocktail bar a friend of a friend has opened. I had maybe the best cocktail ever!! Its called bubblegum martini. I dont know if its something they invented or if its a known drink but seriously this will be my new drink this summer! I was in a strange mood before going out, Hero was 4 months old yesterday and by accident i stumbled on a SIDS page at work where it says that 4 months is the average age. When i got home i practically stayed up all night watching her breathe...I am now understandably ready to fall asleep on my desk and im worried that ill have a repeat tonight...


----------



## CJSG1977

Vicky hunni, bless you! Hero is perfect and will continue to be darling. Try not to worry yourself.xx

That drink sounds tasty! In the summer I love pimms and lemonade or sangrias. <smackslips>

Waiting to hear about your bloods Megg.xx

Oh and I noticed the other day that if I conceive this month my due date would be 4th Mar 2012. I really love that date! What do you reckon Raz?? That good for you? 4 is my luck number! xx


----------



## Dazed

I just looked at mine and I run the possiblity of a leap year baby!


----------



## CJSG1977

That would be COOL Dazed. Haha imagine that, sorry kiddo its not your birthday for 4 years :rofl: Nah they would have to have it on 27th one year and 1st March the next LOL


----------



## Dazed

I think I would feel sorry for the kid, but yeah definately have to do something for the b-day.


----------



## CJSG1977

How are you hunni?


----------



## Dazed

Good. Headache today, but I have been trying to ween myself off of soda so I think it caffeen withdrawal or it could be the lack of really good sleep. You?


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah bless, hopefully your body will get to somewhere normal soon. Good to cut down on caffeine though. I have had a few bad headaches on the clomid so I sympathise. I have a bit of a cold today mixed in with hay fever so I feel a bit strange. Im ok though. Just in waiting... waiting to have 10 days off...and waiting to wear my husband out with dtd :haha: I'm so chuffed we are not working on our fertile days for 1st round of clomid. :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

I think I just need one REALLY GOOD lazy day and I will be ok. The fun part will be getting the lazy day.

I hate sinus issues. I hope they go away soon!


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you babe. And I hope you get a lazy day soon!


----------



## Dazed

Well, I have a lazy vacation coming up in two weeks, so hopefully that will help if I'm still knackered.


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh @ sinuses! Yay for lazy days though!

I couldn't sleep last night... Finally fell asleep at 5:20 and had to be up for my injection and blood draw at 8:00! The hospital's lab had about an hour wait... and now I've been awake too long to go back to bed. And, my results probably won't even be back for a solid 4.5-5 hours!


----------



## Round2

Hi girls. I'm back from my sort-of vacation, that I didn't really do a good job of. Still check in a few times a day. I do feel a bit more together today though.

Allie, have fun on your 'hols'! Aren't maternity jeans the best? I can't wait wear mine again some day.

Vicky, glad you had a fun night out. That drink sounds fabulous. What's in it?

Megg, glad you're back and fighting. There's going to be June boom in the disco thread. We're all gettin' knocked-up.

Nato, have you desserted us forever? I really hope not. We miss you!!

Dazed, hope you're feeling better soon. The weekend is coming, hopefully you can get a day to catch up.

CJ, my clomid buddy. How ya feeling today? Fertile I hope!

AFM, still having a rough week, but slowly digging myself out. I busted my finger playing beach volleyball last night, so it hurts like hell typing this (see how much I love you all!). I'm secretly happy though, I really didn't feel like playing/socializing. Now I can stay home and hide with a good excuse.

As for AF....she's stil NOT here. WTF. I last tested with a FRER and afternoon pee on 14DPO. I'm now at least 4 days late, and loosing my frigen mind. My temp came down a bit today, but's it's still way above the coverline. I had a tiny little bit of pink CM yesterday, then nothing since then. How long should I wait before calling my doctor? I'm just worried this clomid has totally screwed me up and I'll never get at AF!


----------



## Megg33k

She'll come eventually if you're not preggo, Round! :hugs: Test again in the morning if she's not shown still!


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys how are we ? 
not much to report no sign of ov yet oh well , paul and i went and sorted things for our marriage license yay so we pick up that on the 20th and then we are officially ready to get married whoop whoop xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Heartbroken for a friend who is now starting to consider surrogacy. If you know anyone who wants to be a surrogate, please let me know.


----------



## CJSG1977

So good to see you Round hunni! I can go to work now I have seen you on here! I cant believe af has still not shown. If you had a touch of pink I would guess she is just around the corner :hugs: Sorry about your finger! After my advice the other day I wouldnt use a test just yet. As by now it would have been positive. The longer after af the less likely for a pos, although I know thats not a strict rule. I have just taken my last clomid tab for this cycle. Feeling ok, just very bunged up and hazy. Cold / hay fever I think. Now I wait for sunday and SMEP! I cant wait.

Hi Jenn! Yay for the licence!!!

Hope the time goes quick Megg! xx


----------



## jenny25

megg i really want too be a surrogate but with my problems ttc i dont think it would be possible :( xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Same here, Jen. I know the feeling! I'd love to help, but I'm not equipped. I have to figure out how to make my uterus work for me first... and I don't think I'd ever qualify as a surrogate with more losses than live births. :( I appreciate that you'd do it if you could though! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

aww i know megg , im sending thoughts too your friend hun i really hope she is ok as i dont know her story im sending extra cuddles right now xxx


----------



## Megg33k

You might actually know her, Jenny... Lamburai aka Fliss? I can't imagine you haven't seen her around the board, especially since I think you follow petitpas' aka Pip's journal!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, just popping in to see if Cazza posted any birth details. I saw her wonderful post on FB.

Also saw the bit about surrogacy. Try not to be heartbroken for someone who is considering surrogacy. As you know, that is where I am in my journey and while there is a piece of heartbreak, there is a bigger piece of excitement that the journey isn't over. That I may still get my baby. 

And sadly, what I found out is that they don't want candidates who have fertility problems. I would be a surrogate for someone in a heartbeat, but obviously I haven't been able to have my own. I love that so many of you have your hearts in the right place and would do it for someone else. You are all so lovely.

Not much new on my end. I'm officially in the TWW after taking many, many months off from TTC. I don't feel like it worked this time though. No symptoms at all. I'm still waiting to hear back from the team of specialists to see if they think surgery is a good idea or not. I'm also still moving forward with surrogacy. We will start calling agencies next week to see if we like any of them. 

I must admit, I've been stalking here more than I thought I would. Being back on the TTC wagon, has made me feel more in the game again. You may just see me pop in from time to time.

I hope everyone is well. There's been a lot of good news lately. I hope it continues.


----------



## VGibs

vickyd said:


> Good luck on the blood tests Megg! Let us know as soon as you have news!
> 
> Allie you can pretend to have MS and act like youre in general discomfort, they might upgrade you to buisness! I sometimes make a big deal about how afraid i am of flying and if theres spece i get to sit in first class.
> 
> So last night i went out with the girls to this new cocktail bar a friend of a friend has opened. I had maybe the best cocktail ever!! Its called bubblegum martini. I dont know if its something they invented or if its a known drink but seriously this will be my new drink this summer! I was in a strange mood before going out, Hero was 4 months old yesterday and by accident i stumbled on a SIDS page at work where it says that 4 months is the average age. When i got home i practically stayed up all night watching her breathe...I am now understandably ready to fall asleep on my desk and im worried that ill have a repeat tonight...

I saw that bubblegum martini thing on facebook and went to look it up...that is what I shall be consuming before the wedding tomorrow!

As for SIDS....my baby sister died of SIDS and my mother is the rep for the SIDS foundation in Ontario....if you have any questions I can probably field them for you.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I've seen Lambs on the Recurrent Miscarriage thread. Maybe I'll reach out to her. I've been feeling very alone and can't find any other support groups for women considering surrogacy. The only groups I've found are for the actual surrogates. How weird is that? Thanks for posting her name. xo


----------



## Megg33k

Its good to see you, Amanda. I'm not heartbroken because she's considering surrogacy. I'm heartbroken because she's found out today that she's losing #6... That's why she's considering surrogacy. I don't think surrogacy is a heartbreaking thing... I think its a lovely way to continue a journey when its necessary! I just wish there was less suffering on the path!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, I've seen Lambs on the Recurrent Miscarriage thread. Maybe I'll reach out to her. I've been feeling very alone and can't find any other support groups for women considering surrogacy. The only groups I've found are for the actual surrogates. How weird is that? Thanks for posting her name. xo

She's really, really amazing! You'll love her! xoxo


----------



## SMFirst

Amanda - Glad you are continuing to look into surrogacy and TTC on your own again too. Best of luck with both! It sounds like you are feeling a little better :)


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhh Hearty....I'm so glad to see your beautiful lil avatar! I'm glad you are moving forward....I have good feelings

meggs - I am trying to go back and find my journal entry....its all on computer so all I have to do is copy and paste...I'll send it to you on FB k?


----------



## VGibs

Nato - Your a lurker....


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Ohhhhh Hearty....I'm so glad to see your beautiful lil avatar! I'm glad you are moving forward....I have good feelings
> 
> meggs - I am trying to go back and find my journal entry....its all on computer so all I have to do is copy and paste...I'll send it to you on FB k?

Yes ma'am! Thank you again!


----------



## Dazed

Oh Amanda.. I'm so happy you haven't given up! I wish only the best for you!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, I just went to the recurrent mc thread and saw that she was having another mc, before I saw your post. Now I understand why you are heartbroken. I'm heartbroken for her. I wrote something on that thread. Right now she needs to grieve the loss of this baby, so I won't push it with her. But in a bit, I'll reach out to her about surrogacy.

Hi to you all. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, I just went to the recurrent mc thread and saw that she was having another mc, before I saw your post. Now I understand why you are heartbroken. I'm heartbroken for her. I wrote something on that thread. Right now she needs to grieve the loss of this baby, so I won't push it with her. But in a bit, I'll reach out to her about surrogacy.
> 
> Hi to you all. Thanks for the kind words!

I realized you didn't know about her new loss. I just didn't think to be more thorough when I was posting. Consider me emotionally compromised! I'd really hoped that she'd made it out of the "still waiting" room this time. Of a particular little group, there were only 3 of us left... and a bit of an added 4th. All 3 of them (who aren't me) got their BFP's within a few days of one another. So, this time is particularly hard on many levels. Of course, the other 2 are still worrying as its very early days for them (about 5 weeks)... But, I was okay with being the last. I didn't want her to have to come back again.


----------



## VGibs

Megg - The size of your heart amazes me....your compassion just surrounds everyone and calms so many fears. We are all better people for knowing you...and your still a sexy biatch LOL


----------



## yogi77

Hi Hearty, great to see you again, glad you are feeling a bit better, I think of you often! 

Megg good luck with your blood test results.

We are heading out on a road trip VERY early tomorrow morning, we are going to get the first ferry so have to leave at about 4:30am...yikes! We're heading to Canim Lake with my brother-in-law and his wife and a couple others. We finally get to meet our new neice who is 5 months old, so excited! We're going to stay in a cabin right on the lake and do some fishing and relaxing. 

I'll be gone for a week so will have a lot to catch up on when I get back. 

Good luck to everyone and big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg - The size of your heart amazes me....your compassion just surrounds everyone and calms so many fears. We are all better people for knowing you...and your still a sexy biatch LOL

You're making me cry and giggle at the same time! LOL That's difficult to do! :) 

It was only a few days ago that my fortune cookie said: "To open doors to the future - open them for others." And, I've been trying my hardest to do that for so very long now. But, admittedly, I'm ready to walk through the door myself. Maybe I could keep holding it open from the inside rather than the outside?


----------



## Round2

OMG Megg, I just read about Lambs. I'm so, so upset for her. It's just too much for somebody to go through. 

Hearty, good luck in 2WW. There's still lots of us still trying...hopefully not for long!

Yogi, have fun your trip. Sounds like an excellent way to spend the weekend....will you be able to check on the hockey game from there?

CJ, I was really crampy while I took clomid too. Then my cramps went away as soon as I was done the drugs.

Still no AF! My co-workers are starting to look at me funny because I'm running to the bathroom every 5 minutes to check.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty its great to hear from you! I think about you alot but like i said a short while back when we were discussing empathy and how we grew up affects our ability to reach out, i dont wanna smother you or anyone who doesnt feel like talking...I hope you know that im always here for you..

V youll love it! They make you feel all fuzzy if it makes anu sence!

Round i got a feeelinggggggg!


----------



## yogi77

Round2 said:


> Yogi, have fun your trip. Sounds like an excellent way to spend the weekend....will you be able to check on the hockey game from there?

Thanks! We'll have to listen to a couple of games on satellite radio. If it looks like it's going to be a Canucks sweep in 4 then we'll have to drive to the nearest town to a pub to watch it on a TV because we definitely don't want to miss that game!!! :haha: If it goes to game 5 we'll be in a hotel room on our way home that night and will for sure be able to watch it.


----------



## CJSG1977

Have a lovely weekend Yogi! I am so jealous of anyone out and about this weekend as I am now in the pub till close tomorrow night.

Round the twinges arent so bad today. Im very curious about you Round!

Amanda it is wonderful to see you and you are certainly sounding more positive. Its nice to hear you are back ttc and on the surrogacy wagon. My friend offered to be my surrogate which so wonderful to hear! I look forward to hearing how this all progresses.

I cant believe that with Lambs! Ive shed some tears. I was only on her journal yesterday or day before! Poor love. I will go over there now. :cry:


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls, well I'm back from my hol a day early. Spent last night having some horrendous stomach cramps and backpain. Ended up getting myself totally worked up, crying etc. so came home. I've booked a private scan at 11.30 tomorrow. I couldn't even be bothered to go to my GP to beg her to refer me, I'd prefer just to pay and get seen asap. Still getting the pains today, so been in bed most of the day. I'm terrified it's over for me!

Hearty, great to see you and I'm really pleased that you're going to give surrogacy a go.

Round, it's all sounding very promising for you. Maybe you had a late implantation and that's what the pink was. Keep testing, if that's what it is, it should show in a test in a day or two.

Megg, best of luck with your IVF. :hugs:

:hi: to all the other girls. Hope everyone is ok. I haven't had my laptop whilst I've been away, but have been checking in regularly.


----------



## CJSG1977

Sugar hunni! Try not to worry! Hopefully its just that bean implanting nice and deep. A friend of mine had the same...rushed in to hospital and everything was as good can be. She is 14 weeks now. Let us know how you get on.xx


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks CJ. Although I haven't got any bleeding, the cramps are so painful. Trying to remain calm.

Hope you are getting on ok with the clomid.:thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Sugar could it be constipation? I had some really bad pains which i thought were from my uterus but turned out to be due to the constipation i was having. I was going once everyday but my bowels were irritated.


----------



## Sparkly

Oh Sugar honey. Try and keep calm sweetheart, the fact that you've had no spotting is great. I'm so wishing you well for your scan tomorrow, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Vic really has a point with the constipation sugar, I had no idea how tender it was making my tummy until I took some lactalose and ate a load of prunes the other day!!! x


----------



## Round2

Sugar, I thought your endo is suppose to cause more pain durring pregnancy. Could it not just be that?

I'm sure everything is going to be fine. No bleeding is a good sign.


----------



## grandbleu

*Meg* - As much as I would love to be a fertile lady who pops babies out like the candy dispensers...I don't trust my body enough to offer it for something so precious. Sorry for your friend's losses but there will be a baby so loved and wanted which is always a good thing no matter how they get into this world.

*Hearty* - Hey hon...you sound lovely (and look gorgeous in your avatar as always). There's an upbeatness to your post :flower: and positive energy (very good for the uterus!). I'm glad you're back from time to time.

*Sugar* - So sorry about this cramping hon...I agree with *Vicky* that it may be constipation (I know I had it! Flax seeds to the rescue!). The fact that there is no spotting/bleeding is excellent. I didn't have really bad cramps until there was already blood...Take care.

Someone (*Vicky*?) mentioned Bubblegum Martini...I could have totally used one today...instead I made do with homemade lemonade but didn't have the same effect. Have an extra one on me this weekend.

Hi to all other discoers...haven't read everything...still plurking about :flower:


----------



## sugarlove

thanks girls. I thought it might have been constipation as I was so bloated yesterday, but took a slug of lactulose and manged to go today, so I don't think it's that.

Round my midwife last week told me that endo should get better during pregnancy, but when I went to the EPU when I was having pains at 6 weeks, the midwife there told me that it could be the endo stretching scar tissue. I don't know what to think, except that it's very painful and is scaring the hell out of me.

I know I should take no blood a a good sign, but I'm on such a high dose of progesterone, I'm not entirely sure I would bleed straight away anyway.


----------



## vickyd

Grande id love two have many in your honour but unfortunately i have to visit the inlaws this weekend....Therefore i will be looking to my good friend Jack Daniels to get me through!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Just checking in having a wonderful time at the wedding but exhasted so back at the hotel so I could put my feet up will be going back for the evening entertainment in a bit.

Allie photography is a passion of mine hoping Ive got some good pictures for them. The bought me a beautiful necklace to say thank you for being their photographer which is so sweet of them.

Amanda it is so wonderful to see you I think of you often. Im pleased to hear you are moving forward.

Megg Im so sorry to hear of your friend she will be in my thoughts. :hugs:

Vicky that sounds lush I love cocktails.

Yogi have a fab time away.

Sugar darling try not to worry I had dreadful cramps and everything was alright will be thinking of you xx

Sorry if I missed anyone got to go massive :hugs: to all.

Nato hope you come back soon xx


----------



## grandbleu

What about EPU??? If you're that worried then that might be faster than torturing yourself till tomorrow morning.


----------



## sugarlove

Bleu I didn't get back from my hol till after 1pm and the EPU where I live is closed in the afternoon and also all day tomorrow.


----------



## CJSG1977

Look at that Sugar...all these situations which make perfect sense.xx

Hello Bleu! How are you sweety? Home made lemonade...very nice on a day like today. Wont be long to wait for a martini.xx


----------



## grandbleu

Oh no....I'm really sure all is OK but I know worry as well...I had cramping as well just like *Lucy* said. Hmmm....I thought EPU's were like Emergency Rooms that never close...sorry not so familiar with the UK system. Hot shower and cuddles from you OH till morning then and a nice herbal infusion then is necessary now.


----------



## grandbleu

I like the way you think *CJ* - I'm thinking of bringing some Rose Champagne to the delivery room...LOL - I'm good thanks...praying everyday for "little blue" (nickname for the wee one)


----------



## CJSG1977

Rose Champagne is gorgeous! xx


----------



## VGibs

vickyd said:


> Grande id love two have many in your honour but unfortunately i have to visit the inlaws this weekend....Therefore i will be looking to my good friend Jack Daniels to get me through!!!

HAHAHAHAHA Jack is a friend of mine as well


----------



## SMFirst

Hope all is ok Sugar - let us know how the scan goes..


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, I'm thinking about you honey. Hope the scan goes well. I know how scared you must be feeling right now. :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Sugarlove, I just wanted to jump in to tell you that in my last pregnancy I had the most horrendous period/back cramps JUST like I was going to start my period. They woke me one night and i was positive it was all over. I'm trying to think exactly when they were worst and i think it was around 6 weeks but they lasted many weeks after. Hoping it all turns out well for you :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Sugar I had a lot of cramps also during pregnancy, turned out to be gas pains from drinking pop. Lets hope its something like that with you also. Anytime you are in doubt, a nice lie down on your left side could help it ease off a little. 

So far my results are not promising from the FS I knew I had fibroids, but one of them that is in the uterine cavity itself has jumped to 7.5 cm I should know more saturday (tomorrow) when I go in for more blood work and another ultrasound. The sono wasn't too terrible, I had had a harder time last time I had one. So hope I didn't scare anyone, it wasn't as bad as I remembered. Hoping for all of you!!!


----------



## sugarlove

BB sorry to hear about the fibroids. Hope tomorrow goes ok.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to hear that, BB! :hugs: I'm glad it wasn't as bad as you remembered though!

Thinking of you, Sugar... I'm hoping all is well!

My E2 was 37. Anything under 70 is good. So, no troubles as of yet!


----------



## Sparkly

Sugar thinking of you, let us know how the scan goes :hugs:

Hearty - lovely to see you posting honey, you do sound more upbeat, we've all missed you xxx

Megg - woo hoo for good numbers :happydance: I'm feeling positive for you this cycle x

BB - sorry to hear about the fibroid, hope they can sort it for you soon hun

grandbleu - I can't believe you're 21 weeks already, fabulous :thumbup:

AFM - full of stinking hayfever today, and yesterday too!! I hate it and I can't take my antihistamines boo hiss!!! On a brighter note check out page 194 on my journal to see my updated digi :happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry to hear about the fibroids hunni! My friend is in the same boat and suffers with them bad, but its amazing what they can do! Hope it is all ok hun.

YAY Sparkly has 3+!!!!!! :happydance:

Good results Megg! Wonderful that they are nicely under. Get ready sweety! :hugs:

Sugar??? Any update on your scan? How are you??? xx

AFM Off the clomid now. Have a stinking cold so not feeling sexy for smep at all!! LOL! Still very vivid dreams. I was so upset this morning cause I woke up from a bad dream where I was dying! The convo we had about paying for medical care must of been in my head, cause in my dream there was only one treatment that we couldnt afford that might save my life. Chris was on the other side of the world and wasnt going to make it back before I died. I was breaking my heart on the phone to him in my dream. It was so real and so awful! So cause I stayed in the pub on my own last night I rang him this morning telling him how much I loved him and then not long after he really peed my off, so now things are back to normal :haha: Very vivid though!

And (tmi) my cm is absolutely fine at the moment. I know clomid can make it disappear. Not using anything to help either! Earlier I thought I had come back on! So I hope to get some nice ewcm in a few days :happydance:

How is everyone??


----------



## sugarlove

Well I'm back from by scan and everything is ok thank god. Baby was wriggling away and I could make out little arms and legs. Consultant reckons the pains may be IBS. They were agony through the night again, I really thought I was miscarrying.
So relieved! He recommended I get some peppermint tablets and fibrogel.

Thanks so much for your support last night.

CJ go catch that egg sweetie. :thumbup: sorry to hear about scary dreams

Fab news on digi 3 Sparkles! :happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sugar that is such wonderful news, and what a relief!!! You must be happier!! Try to relax now missy! Oh wriggling arms and legs! Cute! Peppermint and Fibrogel work wonders for IBS. You should be fine. Look after yourself. xx


----------



## SMFirst

Glad your scan went well Sugar - sucks about the pain but at least you can stress a little less about the baby :)

Sparkly - that's a great digi result! I am proud of myself that I only took 3 HPTs and then said no more.. My doctor is very kind and has scheduled me for an early scan (for peace of mind before we go on our little trip at the end of the month), but it's actually too early - next Tuesday! So I won't be surprised if we don't see anything..


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys

Sugar I'm glad everything went well him

Cj vivid dreams I have been having stuff like that too at the moment lol 

Bbhopes how did things go

Megg that's great about the e2 woo hoo

Hearty hey my lovely how are you xxxxx

Afm well finally got a positive opk today at last so we had our first afternoon sex session in a long time it was great was outlast night at a friends BBQ got hammered lol ms today pauls best friend said he ain't going to be best man cause he has fallen out with one of the other bridal party I'm fucked off cause they fell out because of a girl and he is being petty and dragging Paul into their problem he is gutted xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Sugar - what fantastic news, phew! I hope your IBS is better soon. It panics me whenever any of you girls are worried about your pregnancies! all I can think about is your little munchkin wriggling his/her arms and legs around how cute :hugs:

CJ - good luck with the smep sweetie.....bfp here you come :flower:

Susan - that digi was my very last pregnancy test, I have no more in the house and will be buying no more.....I'm very obviously pregnant, and am actually feeling more positive about it all this time, I'm not worried, what will be, will be! I'm jealous on the early scan though....well maybe only a little. DH wants us to get a private scan before we go on holiday, so I will probably do that so he can relax a bit more. How are you doing honey?

Jen - woo hoo on the +opk.....go get your man hun!!

AFM - I had a little napette and feel a bit more refreshed :)


----------



## jenny25

Thank you darling I nailed him hahaha probably will again tonight lol xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Too bloody right Jen :haha:


----------



## Round2

Yay Sugar!! Looks like you're got your forever baby in there. Congrats.


----------



## jenny25

Pmsl xx


----------



## sugarlove

SM well done you on doing 3 tests, I've done over 30 I reckon, but have stopped now. :haha: Fingers crossed, you will see something on your scan next week. How many weeks will you be then?

Sparkly I think I stopped testing when I got the 3 on the digi. Also, the lines on tests got as dark as the control line, so it didn't really show progression anymore. I've been back to bed for a few hours this afternoon. I can't get through the day without an afternoon nap anymore.

I've watched the DVD that I got at my scan 3 times already. It wriggles and kicks so much. I'm going to watch it whenever I feel anxious now and forget about the pain. 

Yay to Jen on afternoon :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## SMFirst

Sugr - that's nice you got a DVD. On Tuesday I will be 5w6d.. so we'll see :)


----------



## bbhopes

Sugar that's such wonderful news! 

The FS appointment didn't give any new news they won't discuss it further till they have all the test completed. I have an ultrasound and blood work tomorrow and monday now. My arm is already purple.


----------



## sugarlove

SM You may well see a little heartbeat. When I went, I got dated somewhere between 5-6 weeks, and you could just see it. Fingers crossed. :thumbup:

Good look for the ultrasound on Monday. Boo to being jabbed at again though! :growlmad:


----------



## jenny25

Oh we are going for a double whammy hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, bb! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Girls I keep taking mini panic attacks tonight it's so horrible I wanna cry it's came out of no where :(:( what's wrong with me I'm not doing anything I'm just watching tv in bed chilling xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I knew, Jen! :hugs: I don't think there's anything wrong with you... You have a wedding coming up quickly, fertility treatment that keeps getting pushed further back every time you get close, and you've already experienced more pain in your years on this earth than most people will in all their years! Give yourself a break at times like that. Its okay to be upset for "no reason" sometimes. Just try and breathe deep while you're at it!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Hun I feel like a idiot at times I don't know what really came over me urgh I couldn't even find my rescue remedy xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Don't feel like an idiot... There's not always a remedy. Sometimes you just have to have the control to let it happen. Always here if you need me!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar that is amazing news so happy for you. This is your forever baby :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

Ladies i am sitting at a wedding and all I can think about is how the bride and groom are gonna TTC ....I might need help lol


----------



## CJSG1977

V.... and your back in the room :haha: We're all head cases hun dont worry.xx


----------



## VGibs

Haha CJ I love ya doll


----------



## LucyJ

Having a bit of a melt down its half 4 in the morning and I cant sleep. Have killer back pain and really worried about the baby dont know why 100% but scared somethings wrong. Think theres been less movement maybe because Ivd been busy hate feeling so scared could just cry. Downstairs having something to eat as feel a bit sick and think it may be because Im hungery!


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Sugar! Meant to say so earlier!

I hope its just paranoia, Lucy! Hold strong!


----------



## sugarlove

Hi Lucy. Hope you're feeling a bit better today sweetie. Things always seem 100 times worse through the night when you're panicking about something. Your backache is totally normal and is probably getting worse with your growing bump. As you know I've had shocking back pain since getting my BFP. Why don't you use the doppler if you think it will give you some reassurance?

Take care
:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - :hugs: Hope you're feeling better after last night...I'm sure your little one is just fine maybe just getting bigger and pressing on your back the wrong way?

Happy all is well *Sugar*!


----------



## Round2

Lucy, I had massive back pains once I hit 24 weeks. The pain was so bad that I could barely work. It was just where the baby was sitting, once she moved down in the third trimester the pain eased somewhat. I'm sure the pain is just from the LO being in a weird position, that would account for the change in movements felt too.

Vgibs, everytime I go to a wedding I wonder who will be pregnant first, me or the bride. My money was on Kate at the royal wedding. We'll see who wins!!!

AFM....AF finally came....and she's weird. Very heavy, clotty and painful. I'm starting to wonder if maybe I had CP this month. Guess it doesn't matter really, just hope my cycle isn't too messed up this month. Starting clomid on Monday, will have another u/s on CD14.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hope you are ok Jenn.

Lucy...how are you doing? You are far along now sweety could be what the girls said, it just being baby position. Xx

Sorry af is so crappy round. Sorry what's cp? Here's to 2nd cycle babe.xxx

Hey sugar, how are you?

And Megg?

AFM I have a STINKING cold! But I am starting smep whatever it takes. Cd8 today and started opks yesterday and my line is already getting darker. So think ov will be end of this week. Bang on schedule. I'm nervous and excited.


----------



## jenny25

yeah im ok here is the reason for everything flaring up

ok well i have just had a huge bomb shell dropped on us which makes things difficult 


Pauls bestfriends d and s fell out over a girl who d liked but s got with her and are now seeing each other so d fell out with s because of it and they have not spoken in a month now d and s are part of our wedding party bestman and usher now my friend a who is d's sister mentioned to d that s had popped over to talk about suits and then d text paul saying he is not going to be part of the wedding if s is their in anyway now im pissed off cause both of them are important too us and its not fair to pick one over the other d should not be putting us in this position or getting us involved ... now i text d and s saying to be civil for one day just for us as at the end of the day its not about them its our wedding and im not having silly little kids fling dolls out their pram so i d text me back saying he cant do it sorry i said oh right well then now i said to paul either they both come or they both dont im not picking one over the other so paul then says well if d is not part of the wedding their wont be a wedding!!!! now how is that fair pauls brothers gf who i hate is coming purely too keep the peace ive accepted it and delt with it i wont be made too choose and looks like paul is picking d over the importance of our marriage what do i do? we are fighting over this and its not our problem ?


----------



## CJSG1977

God I don't even know what to say to that. I'd have choice words for Paul. This is your wedding. You 2 united against the world. Think Paul needs reminding of that. And the others need their heads banging. Selfish assholes. Sorry if I'm speaking out of turn. But that is really selfish!


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun well i have transfered the money out our joint account into my own account so i said he aint getting it back until its sorted so if it comes too it i will book my flight and fuck back off too scotland ... so paul has now just left out on the bike to go around too d's house he lives with his mum and paul is very close so im hoping that he is in to get this sorted xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope he does hun!x


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! What a mess, Jen! :hugs:

AFM... Nothing to report. I'm not freaking out, stressing out, or anything else'ing out! LOL I'm just taking a day at a time right now and anxious to start my stims... not anxiety kinds of anxious though... the "can't wait to get started" kind!


----------



## Dazed

Round, there is girl I have started talking to on here that is also on clomid and had the same type of AF. She phoned her nurse and she said its normal with clomid. God the shit we do for a baby!


----------



## LucyJ

Im back home now after a long drive we had to drop my niece of then my brother. Thank you everyone for your kind words it has just been me worrying I dont feel I can trust my instincts also feel that I have had a hormonal surge today as keep crying. Im 28 weeks CJ so offically in the 3rd tri. Sugar I used the dopplar steve did it with me and we got a good strong hb back ache has eased. Round I think you were right that baby has been in a awkard position as have had all sorts of weird pains. 

Also I have been very busy and so havnt had much quite calm time.

Round sorry AF arried and its horrid.

CJ hope you feel better soon.

Jen I dont know what to say its so hard steves so called bf wouldnt be an usher for our wedding Im not really sure why but had a lot to do with his wife who controls him and he has completely changed since they got married but I think he regrets that decision now. It really hurt steve and we both felt very let down so cant imagine how you feel. Im with CJ I think they are being very selfish they should be able to get over themselves for you and paul shows they arent thinking about you. I hope you and Paul sort things I hope you dont mind me saying that I think he needs to realise that it is about you getting married and you should be the pirioty but understand it is a hard situation. :hugs:

Ive just eaten so going to put my feet up and relax. Its chucking it down here crazy how friday and yesterday were beautiful hot sunny days but todays it wet.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys Lucy thanks for your reply even though your stressed it means alot well Paul went around their he wasn't in so he is supposed to be coming around any min now so I need too speak too him but I got Paul to agree their either both their or not and it's not about them it's about us getting married and he agreed with me on it so see what happens x


----------



## LucyJ

Im glad paul agrees with you. I really hope they can put their differences a side for your wedding day & be there for you both. :hugs:


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls.

Megg pleased you're feeling laid back about this cycle. I'm sure that will make a difference being chilled.

Lucy pleased you're feeling better and found LO's HB.

CJ Good that you're on target for ov.

Round sorry the bitch got you. Mine came on really suddenly and far heavier the first month on clomid too.

Jen sorry you're having problems with wedding guests. Hope you manage to sort things out.

Hope everyone else is ok
:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Well d didn't come he is meeting Paul tomorrow after work for a drink so that's his last chance 

How is everyone today? Paul and I need a new bed lol kinda made this one sqeek haha xx


----------



## SMFirst

Round - Sorry about the weird AF..

Jen - what a ridiculous thing for those "friends" to put you through before your wedding! I am the type that doesn't give people too many chances if they piss me off, so I would just assume they are out of the wedding and plan accordingly - they don't have the right to stress you out like that! I almost booted my DH's brother out of our wedding party cuz he was not being supportive.. And like Ludy mentioned, they will regret their decisions later for sure.. Hope it gets resolved!


----------



## jenny25

Hey yeah your right I'm going too plan accordingly and that's that sod him Paul and I have a meeting with the priest on thus evening too go over stuff yay also now I'm in the 2ww I'm 1dpo xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo to the 2ww, Jen... and you're right, sod him! You don't need more stress! :hugs:

AFM... Still very upbeat/positive... Its downright scary!


----------



## Round2

Jenny, sorry about all the stress. My wedding was a little like that too...only my mom caused most of my stress. Good luck in the 2WW.

Megg, happy to hear you so happy. I think our cycles are pretty close this month. When will do ET?

My AF has just about stopped now! Weird. I swear these drugs are totally messing my body up.


----------



## jenny25

Woo hoo 2ww now the boring part hahaha

I'm really tired today all I wanna do is sleep boo xxx


----------



## SMFirst

good luck with meeting the priest Jenny - I found that to be a very fun part of the planning as it made it really seem "real" at that point - and it was nice because the church actually made us feel really important (instead of just another wedding) :)

Megg- glad you are feeling good!

Round - weird AF, but I guess it adds some intrigue to you day to day life :) That sucks your Mom caused stress on your wedding! Was she just meddling? I don't understand how people could interfere on someone else's big day.. Actually I have a picture from my wedding reception of my sister getting angry at my mom (as usual) but at least they kept it to themselves!


----------



## Round2

ha, ha, intrigue! Yes, I love playing 'guess how my body will screw with me today' game!! I start clomid today so tomorrow's symptoms should be interesting!

Frig, one of the girls for this weekends girls weekend is backing out. Which sucks, because this cottage is really expensive. Anyone want to fly Canada for the weekend and get drunk with me on a lake while being attacked by misquito's?

How ya feeling Susan? When is your scan? More importanly, where is your ticker?


----------



## SMFirst

Not that I could come, but where are you headed for the weekend Round?

I didn't put up a ticker yet because I want to wait for some sort of confirmation that things are going ok..

My scan is tomorrow morning. My DH is coming which is nice though I doubt they will let him in.. I don't have any expectations for the scan so regardless what happens I'll be ok with it..

Overall still feeling good. I did feel a little queasy this morning and actually gagged while trying to swallow my multivitamin (which made me smile :) ) but again, not making any expectations..


----------



## Megg33k

I slept during normal hours, woke up early but rested, made breakfast, watching tv now and making a quiche for lunch (turkey, ham, porcini mushrooms, and onion)... Then, I'm going to sit in my nursery and work on a baby shower gift without crying! I already put in 3 hours on the gift with few tears and I'm even better today! :) Plus, starting sims on Wednesday! :dance:



Round2 said:


> Jenny, sorry about all the stress. My wedding was a little like that too...only my mom caused most of my stress. Good luck in the 2WW.
> 
> Megg, happy to hear you so happy. I think our cycles are pretty close this month. When will do ET?
> 
> My AF has just about stopped now! Weird. I swear these drugs are totally messing my body up.

My "ov date" (egg collection) will probably be just under 2 weeks!



SMFirst said:


> Not that I could come, but where are you headed for the weekend Round?
> 
> I didn't put up a ticker yet because I want to wait for some sort of confirmation that things are going ok..
> 
> My scan is tomorrow morning. My DH is coming which is nice though I doubt they will let him in.. I don't have any expectations for the scan so regardless what happens I'll be ok with it..
> 
> Overall still feeling good. I did feel a little queasy this morning and actually gagged while trying to swallow my multivitamin (which made me smile :) ) but again, not making any expectations..

I have high expectations! Can't wait for you to report in!


----------



## Round2

You'll see at least a gestational sac. Maybe even a heartbeat or yolk sac. The important thing to remember is at this stage, there's a huge difference for each person. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Don't blame you about the ticker. I'm sure I won't even be admitting I'm pregnant till I'm in the delivery room next time. Too afriad I'm going to jinx things.

I'm heading to a place called the Muskoka's. It's just north of Toronto. It's the pic in my avatar. Guess I'll need to find a new avatar pic soon!!


----------



## SMFirst

I have to admit - Ontario does Summer much better than BC - I think it's because you guys always have such awful winters, everyone parties hard in the summer! I spent one summer in Toronto and went to Wasaga Beach a few times - it was awesome! Even hanging out on the patios in Toronto was better than it is here... (Vancouver is an uptight city, though these last couple of weeks have been festive, though I haven't been downtown in the chaos)


----------



## Round2

That's funny, I grew up in Wasaga. They DEFINATELY know how to do summer well there!! I miss it sooo much!!


----------



## jenny25

Does anyone know if NATO is ok ? Xxx


----------



## VGibs

*sigh*


Spoiler
So yesterday was my baby shower...I know it was 4 months late but I didn't get one for Meme and two of my other friends were pregnant too. My one friend gave birth last week so she had her tiny baby there too. So before she got pregnant she was a tiny girl. Well she comes in yesterday and keeps going on about how good she looks and how she has lost all the weight already and keeps going on and on about her body. I literally wanted to start crying my eyes out. I am so tired of this struggle. It has been going on my entire life and I just wish I could catch a break. What breaks my heart is that my 8 yr old is now starting to have the same issues. We are just big girls. It drives me nuts when I see people now too because all they ever say to me is "Oh you look tired...are ya tired???' I wanna scream "YES I'm tired of people asking me if I am effin tired!!!!!!!!!!!" It bothers me when people suggest that I excercise more as well. I have Multiple Sclerosis. One day of walking is like 4 days of pain and I can't handle the heat because it makes the symptoms worse. So......*sigh*


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: V


----------



## jenny25

awww v please do not put yourself down , you are a very very beautiful woman that has 2 lovley kids , you know i used to be a skinny 7st before aarron i was like a size 6 uk then when i went on depo i went up too 10st 5 and a size 16 uk but you know what i dont care what people think of me as long as im happy , and i think personally you are way too hard on yourself xxx


----------



## Megg33k

You are gorgeous, V! Don't be so down on yourself!!! I love you just the way you are!

No clue about Nato... maybe check in her journal?


----------



## Round2

Vgibs, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. What a crappy baby shower!! 

I struggle with weight/image issues too. I'm not huge, but my mom has engrained in me that if you're not a size 4, then you're too big. I've worked really hard to accept myself, but have some really bad days too. It's one of my biggest fears that my daughter will feel this way also. My way of dealing with it is try and accept the bad with the good. I have bad days...espeically lately, but I do what I can. As long as she sees me eating healthy most of the time or trying to do things active, then I feel better about myself.


----------



## Megg33k

Nothing in Nato's journal... That is concerning... Hmm... I'll FB her!


----------



## LucyJ

V :hugs: please dont be so harsh on yourself.

I fb Nato and she said she's alright just having silent spell at the moment she said shes been lurking and has her 20 week scan next wed. She turns 40 this wed so said thats what may have shut her up.


----------



## VGibs

Ya I figured the big 4 0 may be whats keeping her peepless

Thanks ladies.....I'm just fed up with being so down all the damn time ugh


----------



## jenny25

is their anyone else in the 2ww ?

cj how is the clomid hun xxx


----------



## vickyd

I summered in wasaga when i lived in TO too!!! Obviously i was very young as i left Canada when i was 12 but it was soooo fun! SM its funny you say that Vancouver is more uptight than TO, i have friends who had lived in both cities and swear by Vancouver! Good luck at the scan tomorrow!

Virginia feeling like shit about our bodies is a curse i think all females have as soon as they are born...Doesnt matter how big you actually are, its all how you see yourself. I hate my body most of the time and like Round i think it has alot to do with my mom who also thinks that a size 12 UK is too big for my age. When i was studying in the UK and flying home for holidays i would spend hours on my plane outfit trying to find the one that camouflages the extra pounds best...You are beautiful, always remember that...

AFM i started planning Hero's christening for Sept. Although im atheist, its a big cultural thing here and i dont want to deprive my parents of this joy. Problem is that i will have to have a church wedding the same day cause obviously the priest does not consider our civil ceremony valid. I started making the guest list for the party and im already up to 200!!! I seriously cant afford any of this and im hoping everyone gives cash instead of presents or else ill have to take out a loan to pay the venue..


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Wedding and christening on the same day? :shock: As a fellow Atheist, I would probably die from the anxiety! You're so much more caring than I am. My parents will absolutely be denied that joy. LOL Of course, they already know and accept it. So, its no big shock. I just wanted to give you kudos! That's remarkable!


----------



## SMFirst

Yeah Vicky - that's a very nice gesture you are doing for your parents - alot of work and money but it will be worth it :)


----------



## vickyd

Yeah i think we will make some good memories! You know Greek Orthodox christenings are hard core! None of that splashing with water, we are talking about dunking Hero in holy water!!! Check out the pic...


----------



## jenny25

wow vicky i didnt realise that they were different , what kind of greek traditions do you have for christenings and weddings xxx


----------



## vickyd

Well the christenings take forever cause they bathe the baby as in the pic, then they rub special oil all over the baby. The godparents have to read tons of stuff from the bible and generally it takes like an hour. The weddings are also completely different. Theres no personal vows, the priest reads alot again, theres alot of singing and he places two what i can only describe as head bands (lol) that are tied together on the bridegrooms heads and they start walking around the holy book.


----------



## jenny25

wow thats sounds like a whole load of fun , it seems like alot too do im already anxious about ours lol xxx


----------



## vickyd

Im not too stressed since im not gonna
1. wear a wedding dress! Im gonna buy a simple white dress.
2. No flower arrangements or any type of decor
3. My reception/party will be at a bar/restaurant by the beach where ill have an open bar and finger food only. The venue will cost me 35 euro per guest which is a bit outa my price rannge but screw it.


----------



## CJSG1977

Plans so great Vicky! I have missed most of this conversation, but the ceremonies are certainly different, but seem like they could be fun!

Going to read now....


----------



## CJSG1977

How was your scan SM???

Yay for the 2ww Jenn! I finished my 5 days worth on friday. OPKs are already getting darker. Moods have been ok, snappy but normal for me around ov time.

Big hugs V!!!! Its not easy battling with weight issues, dont be so hard on yourself! I am currently just over 11stone and I lost 2 and a half since November! But I just accept that this is the way I am. I eat very well, dont smoke, take drugs and I am quite active. Aside from being in the gym 7 days a week I dont know what else I can do. And I am not spending that amount of time there! You are beautiful!!!!!

We have started smep :happydance: And its been GREAT! Not felt like a chore either! I am gonna use an opk in a bit and see what goes but the twinges are becoming quite painful so I think ov will be soon! :happydance: I have had LOTS of watery cm which FF says is fertile. Didnt dry up with the clomid which is good. I am so nervous about the result and am trying to not get my hopes up that I will get my bfp just because I have taken clomid.

Right now I am literally sat watching paint dry! My boss insists that we are here to watch the construction take place in case they do anything they are not supposed too! WTF!!!!! They are insured and are contracted to enterprise so I dont know what the concern is all about! Never mind! Hubby is doing this tomorrow! Long day though!

I am so glad Nato has replied. I was very worried! :hi: Nato!!! We miss you chicken!


----------



## vickyd

CJ glad youre enjoying the SMEP! The watery CM is indeed very promising!!! I will be expecting good news from you very soon ya hear??


----------



## CJSG1977

I hear ya hun!!!! I just hope it turns into nice ewcm!! But I used preseed in case. And I have been using the cough mixture although more cause I have been ill than for cm. Just waiting for my opk to settle so I can see how I am doing today.


----------



## jenny25

that sounds very cool hun i wish i was as calm as you about the wedding :D so what date have you guys got ?

cj that sounds awesome :D i believe we will be bump buddies :D i shouted at my uterus and threatened it with ivf or something so hopefully it will step up and listen hahaha 

im actually gutting out aarrons toys he has two massive toy boxes filled with cars and figures and crap so im trying to get all the crap out as i bought a 4 drawer storeage box and i have filled one up already so may need to go to asda or somewhere to get something better xxx


----------



## vickyd

Im trying to book Sept 4th but its not looking good...maybe the Sunday after that. Ill know for sure this weekend. 
Good plan threatening the uterus btw!


----------



## jenny25

ooo lovely hun :D

just an update : d still didnt back down after pauls meeting with him i blew up at paul this morning as i was asleep when he came home , so s has now decided not too come to make it easier now i feel as if he has given into d im not too happy about it x


----------



## Megg33k

That sucks, Jen. :( Why can't things just go smoothly, eh? :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

tell me about it i was taling to liz about it and she wants his address to go see him as she is good friends with his mum she says he needs to grow up and i frankly agree with it grrrrr


----------



## Allie84

Hello ladies. I'm back if you missed me. ;) 

Colorado was fantastic! We really needed that break. It's amazing how stress free I was the whole time (except flight) and we packed so much in. I think I overdid it a bit as it was go, go, go but we saw friends, played in mountains, took in some nature and scenery, ate food, shopped. My two highlights were the zoo (lovely zoo in the mountains) and a working ranch where we had dinner at with 800 other people crammed at tables and then watched a cowboy music show. 

The only downside was the flights. I'm usually drugged out on Xanax, and thought I'd be fine without but once I was in the plane on the way there and until we landed I was a nervous wreck! I had to pretend to be calm because Alex is also a wuss and he feeds off me...if I panic, he panics. I called my doc to ask if I could take a Xanax as a one-off for the flight home ,and he said he'd prefer me not to, but I could take half if I needed to. Well, I struggled with it and decided not to and just suffer but at the gate last night they announced that we may be diverted due to storms. I gave in and took 1/4 of my pill as I figured panicking was not good for baby. Then of course the flight was perfect and now I feel guilty as it's a Class D drug in pregnancy.


----------



## Allie84

SM, how did your scan go yesterday? 

Round, sorry about the rough AF. :( I have heard of that happening with Clomid....perhaps the sky high progesterone and then the drop has something to do with it...but it sounds like your lining was nice and thick, that's good.

CJ, enjoy the SMEP and good luck this cycle! I did some cough mixture the cycle I got my BFP, not sure if it made any difference but I did do it. 

Vicky, the ceremonies sound so lovely! And I think it's cool you are getting to do another wedding, I'd love that as ours was so small. I love all of the culture and tradition that goes into the christening....and there's nothing wrong with a day to celebrate Hero! 

Megg, you said you have nothing to report so I'm going to assume no news is good news. Good luck with your upcoming ultrasound. 

Lucy, sounds like your scare is what Sugar said...everything seeming worse in the middle of the night. I certainly find that to be true!! I've also heard movement will slow down in 3rd tri as baby gets less room? Oh, and Happy 3rd Tri to you. :happydance: 

Nato, I just had to check on FB and yes I see the big 4 0 is tomorrow. If you feel like 40 isn't young, just look at all of the celebs like Jennifer Aniston. You sent me a lovely bday card so be in the look out in your post for one!!! 

Sugar, glad everything is well with you and baby!!! So, are you still just horriblly sick or starting to feel better? I will warn you, I had a lull in symptoms and sickness around 9 weeks and then it came back in full force!


----------



## SMFirst

thanks for asking about the scan guys, but it's actually today in an hour.. so I will update soon :)


----------



## Megg33k

Actually, no news is just plain no news. I haven't started the fun injections yet. So, there's just nothing going on. I start tomorrow, but I won't have any news until the ultrasound on the 14th. You guys will know as soon as I do! :)

Good luck, SM!

Allie - 1/4 of a Xanax taken once isn't going to hurt your baby! :hugs: What dose are your pills? I'll be the first to admit that I'd take one if I had to whilst pregnant if I thought it was better than the panic attack... and I'm as paranoid as it gets about taking anything. There's always a give and take. You shouldn't use it regularly, but once isn't going to do anything, honey. So many women smoke crack and who knows what else... 1/4 of a Xanax is nothing!


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies....I have offcially hit my limit. Last night was rora's first soccer game and the person on the phone told Ian we had to be there for 6. So we rushed around for 6 and then we got there and it was at 7 instead of 6. Ian lost his mind. He started yelling at me and swearing and made rora cry. I sent him home and told him to eat something and shower and come back for us. While I sat on the grass with a crying 8 year old and a screaming baby, he drove off with Meme's diaper, soother, and bottle in the truck. So my parents show up and when they saw me they were so angry with him so my mom starts yelling about what a jerk move it was which just made me more upset. Then Ian comes back and he proceeds to tell me "I TOLD YOU it was at 7" instead of "sorry for getting angry" and then proceeded to pout and be cross with me for the whole rest of the night. 

This is after the wedding we went to on saturday, he was outside with me and sister having a cigarette and this obnoxiously skinny bridesmaid comes running over and puts her slutty hand on his arm to ask for a cigarette. Now it was obvious to me that she was hitting on him but he wouldnt notice it if she wore a sign that said 'hey you F^&k me?" this girl then proceeds to look at his sister completetly disregarding me and says "I know you from somewhere" Ian says "This is my sister Trish" and then....nothing. He didn't even bother to introduce me. So there is chubby little me standing in between to tall skinny gorgeous women already feeling like dog poo and then I didn't get the bother of being introduced. I was so hurt...

So I woke up this morning and started packing up the kids because I honest to god can not even look at his face without being angry. So I am off for a nice little holiday to my Mom and dads for a few days to cool off.


----------



## Dazed

V- that sound like exactly what you need! Maybe giving both of you space will help clear his head and realize he is being a butt head!


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls.

Allie pleased you had a good trip. Like Megg said, quarter of a tablet is nothing to worry about. My MS is actually much better and my appetite seems to have come back. Not getting too cocky about it though. It was only Saturday when I was sick into yet another bag in the car for skipping brekky. :haha:

SM Can't wait to here about how your scan went. :thumbup:

:hugs: to Virginia

Vicky, how incredibly exciting, a christening and a wedding. Keep us posted with all the plans! :happydance:

Megg hope the injections go ok tomorrow!

Jen sorry you're still getting shit about wedding plans. They say it's one of the most stressful things you can do for a reason.

AFM I'm still getting bloody crampy pains and my stomach is so bloated by the end of the day. Mal said the other week, I looked 9 months prego, not 9 weeks! I can't wait to finish the progesterone, as I think it's making things worse.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Megg and Sugar! :hugs: My dose is normally .5 mg so I only took like .12 mg....I feel it was the right decision in retrospect, and hearing it from you makes me feel good...it wouldn't have been nice to be panicking on the darn flight! I actually thought of you Sugar, because I know you avoid flying. But hey, I'm alive and I will probably do it again for another vacation! I always do....I'm just usually out of it haha. 

Good luck with the injections tomorrow, Megg. 

Sugar, yeah, if my experience is anything to go by you will feel sick again soon. Enjoy this lull. When do you finish the progesterone? I finished last week and I feel much lighter, it's hard to explain. 

Virginia, I'm so sorry you are having a hard time with DH. Hopefully this time with your mom to cool off and clear your head will help things. I find absence makes the heart go fonder sometimes. Have you spoken to him about being dissapointed about his behavior at the wedding? He's probably clueless....(I almost put 'most men are' but then decided that was maybe a bit harsh lol).


----------



## Megg33k

0.12mg is fine! That's literally almost nothing!


----------



## vickyd

Virginia sorry you are feeling so down babes.... I gotta be honest with you though, i dont think going to stay with your parents is the best idea. In my opinion you should stay and have it out with him. Open up your heart and try to work out your problems before you let them grow out of proportion. Im a beleiver in the "never go to bed angry" theory. Im sure your problems are not that deep as in the not so far past you were ttc Meme and from your siggy i see that you wanna start ttc again. The foundation is obviously there...Maybe you are letting your insecurities get the best of you? You also have said that you are suffering from ppd and that may make you over-react. Alex many times has not introduced me to people we meet on the streeet or bars ect. I always put it down to men not really paying attention to stuff like that. Most of the time they are pretty much clueless anyway.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar i would maybe stay away from dairy products for a while. I had some bad IBS and bloating and i noticed it would get alot worse when i was eating yogurt or cereal in the morning.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... And, Virginia... OMG! :hugs: Enjoy your break!


----------



## CJSG1977

V I have to say I agree with Vicky. You should not leave with things the way they are. It will feed your insecurities and put salt in the already existing wounds between you and hubby! You are very down on yourself and maybe he was just being dim and did not think to introduce. He may even have noticed her 'out of order' physical contact and felt awkward about it. You need to prove to yourself more than ever that you are strong and united. I hope you sort things soon hun, whatever you decide to do. :hug: Oh however I love that Dazed said he might realize he has been a butt head! Love that! All men are butt heads at times :rofl:

Hey Allie! Sorry the flight freaked you. 

Jenn! These dilemmas need to be eradicated. This is NOT good for you sweet! I say let them get on with it and focus on you two, it is your day! And who gives a fuck who else decides to not get their knickers in a twist and go without making it about them! This is for you! I'm like SM in this way and dont have a lot of patience for people who are me myself and I....when it really isnt about them!!!!

Maybe cutting out some dairy will help Sugar? Or see if the doc can be anymore help.x

Is the scan today SM....has it happened??? Tell!!!! xx

I have freaked out as I had a NEGATIVE opk today...it was creeping up. And today... NOTHING!!!! I never have no line at this time. And I havent even had remotely a positive yet! So I tested later and got an unbearably faint line. Could clomid be stopping me ov? I am so frightened! I have had bad pains all day so feel like this just isnt right!


----------



## Dazed

Mine have done something similar today CJ. Try not to worry too much. Its probably just the follical growning causing you the twinges. You'll get your positive soon!


----------



## Round2

CJ, what CD are you? I've read that clomid can delay OV for alot of people. I never got a positive OPK last month, but definately OV'd. Maybe, the OPK's just aren't working for you?

Allie, sounds like you had a great time. Sorry about the anxiety. I think you did the right thing though.

Sugar, sorry about the cramps. It must be very scary for you. Hopefully it is just a digestive thing and it will work itself out once your uterus moves up.

SM, hope everything is okay. Let us know when you can.

Vgibs, that's a tough situation. I think different strategies work for different couples. I hope you guys work it out soon.

AFM, took my first clomid last night and woke up with a huge headache. I hope this doesn't continue!! Got my u/s next Thursday to see how many eggs we're cooking this month.


----------



## vickyd

CJ ive never used OPKs but i think i read that its quite easy to miss the positive window or something like that. How can clomid stop ovulation??? doesnt make sence to me...


----------



## CJSG1977

I have heard on a few discussions that it stopped ov... Why would I have a line sat, sun and monday...and then nothing today??? And NO positive???? I'm CD10...way too early for ov. Only finished clomid 4 days ago! They say it happens between 5 and 10 days after last tablet??? I am just mega scared. I always have lines....and soon a pos. I just am freaked. If I had my surge...why no positive? I guess I just have lots of :sex: then :haha: I'm ok with that! Mega loved up right now!

Round I had headaches for 2 days and they went. Bit like a red wine head.... xx

Thank you Dazed. Hope yours gets in to action too.xx


----------



## Round2

CJ, you're not suppose to test before CD10, you can get false positive OPK's. Something about all the hormones from the clomid. I would guess your body is just gettting ready for OV. It might happen a little later than normal, but it will happen. There's all kinds of new hormones floating around your body, so you really have to forget about what your body usually does and just go with it (for example: my super long LP)! Keep attacking that hubby every other day and you have an excellent chance at catching that egg.


----------



## SMFirst

Vgibs - sorry about the tif with your fiance.. hope he comes to his senses! I kind of agree with vicky that you shouldn't go away angry but if it's what you need then do ahead :)

Well the scan went really good! The girl warned us at the start that we likely wouldn't see anything but as soon as she started the internal scan she was like "I think I see something!" And my husband was sitting behind her and I could see his eyes well up - a heartbeat! We were all surprised :) The technician said it was around 100bpm which is expected for this early (I guess it speeds up as the weeks progress) And everything else looks good..

The results will be sent to my doctor and then we'll go from there.

So I'm pleased! 

I missed half a day of work though so now I have to rush to catch up.

But I will be back later to read more!


----------



## Round2

Yay, congrats Susan!! That's a fabulous start.


----------



## Sparkly

Hi Ladies

V - I gotta say I agree with Vic, I think staying and slogging it out with him is the best way to deal with it really. Men honestly don't always see things the same way that we do, and he probably had no idea that slutty mc slut was even hitting on him at the wedding. No doubt he only has eyes for you, but your insecurities are getting in the way atm. You only just had his beautiful babe and you're planning your wedding and have a life and family together. Go easier on yourself honey, you're a beauty, and he knows it, you don't have to be skinny to get and keep a man......I know what I speak of hun. Also skinny does not necessarily = happy :hugs: oh and glenn has never introduced me to anyone, it used to offend me, but I now just say, hi I'm his wife btw!

CJ - just keep taking the opk's you won't have missed your ov yet hun

sugar - sorry your still getting cramps hun. I hear ya on the bloating though, i wore a maxi dress yesterday, and my son said that i looked pregnant, I looked at my side profile and I looked about 6 months gone, I was gutted :cry: i'm sure it is the progesterone, I've found when my belly does get like that i take some lactoluse and it goes back down by the morning when I have used the loo!! :blush:

AFM - first midwife appointment tomorrow :happydance: i've been soooo hungry today all day, my tummy felt like a bottomless pit, and now I am really bloated :(....lactalouse here i come lol! I'm embarrassed to admit that I'm looking pregnant already, I know that most of it is constipation bloat and the fact I have a big womb and have had a baby before all factor in, and probably the fact that I'm already a big chick :cry: i really am gonna end up looking like a bungalow!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Susan - That is fantastic news honey :hugs: how far along are you now? And do we get the ticker yet???


----------



## CJSG1977

Yes SM!!! How far along and do we get to see a ticker :haha: xx FAB news about the scan!

Round hunni! I love ya babe! Thank you for the reassurance, and you sparkly! I know I am daft! I think I am just too invested in this bloody clomid working. Why I cant just act like I havent taken it I dont know! But I will try! So the very faint line I had tonight is most likely the real result then?? Thats good. It means the surge is starting for real and explains the twinges.xx


----------



## Sparkly

CJ - I've found the cycles that i've been on clomid, the surge line suddenly appears, it doesn't usually fade in over days, so keep testing, and when you think it's about there test 3 times a day :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

SM woo hoo on your scan thats fantastic news :happydance:

CJ I dont know much about clomid but Im sure all is okay keep testing and I bet you will see a positive soon and keep :sex:

V Im so sorry your having a hard time I would say I agree with Vicky and the others that talking it out might be a good idea but also understand you need time to calm down, I take myself off for a walk to calm down if steve and I have had a fight but then go back and talk. Could you get someone to look after the children and the two of you go out and talk. Like the other ladies steve rarely introduces me to people when I ask him about it he always said but you've met them before :dohh: he's useless!! I really hope you work things out. :hugs:

Sugar I suffered from IBS when I was younger and cut out wheat which really helped maybe worth trying that see if it helps or cutting down on your wheat intake. Hope it eases for you soon.

Megg good luck with starting the injections.

Allie yay your back and so pleased you had a good time apart from the flying (little jealous you were on a plane I love flying). I think you did the right thing you took a very small amount which was a one of but I think better than putting yourself under a lot of stress/panic. :hugs:

Vicky I think thats a wonderful thing to do for your parents and sounds like it will be a lovely day.


----------



## Megg33k

That's fab, SM! 100 is totally normal really early on! :)


----------



## SMFirst

Sparkly - good luck with the midwife appt. My current doctor doesn't do prenatal stuff anymore so I will have to go to someone else. I am hoping to get in with the doctor I saw the last pregnancy (I was "assigned" to him through a maternity clinic but I found him to be very helpful and available through the tough times)

Allie - glad you had a fun trip :)

Sugar - sorry you are still having stomach issues, hope they settle down. 


Well - today I am 5w6d. I made a little journal and put a ticker in there (I still like to post on a TTC thread where I met some nice ladies and I'd feel a little guilty having a ticker in there). I will try to figure out how to put a link to my journal in my sig (but it's mostly just me giving updates to keep track myself!)


----------



## vickyd

Great news on the scan Susan!


----------



## Megg33k

You could just hide your siggy in those threads. But, I don't think most people mind a pregnancy ticker. I guess I'm usually too happy for people to mind their tickers though!

Oh... And, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NATO!


----------



## jenny25

Good morning girls feeling rather refreshed today that actually makes a change lol just watching daybreak just now while having a coffee I went to asda last night you know I'm starting to get a bit envious their was a women in the same isle as me and she had a 3 year old 7 month old in a car seat and she is pregnant I was like wow kinda wished it was me you know recently over the last week or so I keep seeing pregnant women everywhere now it's almost 11month Mark since my last bfp I can't believe it's taking this long again sigh on the other hand my temp seem too have a right shift a 3dpo again I wonder why is it increase of progesterone ? Xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen honey its hard seeing all those pregnant bellies when youre trying so hard for your rainbow baby...I remember seeing them everywhere i went for a while and in the end i would walk looking at my feet instead of straight ahead. Try and keep your spirits up, it will happen again for you! I cant offer any advice on temps since i never mastered the art...


----------



## Megg33k

I feel ya, Jenny... Seems like preggos are everywhere around me here. I don't find myself jealous of my friends, but I do with strangers!


----------



## vickyd

Megg i was sometimes envious even of my friends....That made it all that worse cause then i had the guilt trip as well!


----------



## Megg33k

I manage to avoid it with my friends 99% of the time. In fact, I even felt my friend's baby move yesterday... She is due the same day I was. I didn't think I'd be able to allow myself that sort of thing, but it was really amazing. I've known very few pregnant women in my adult life, and none of their babies have ever obliged me a kick! But, I got 2 out of her unborn daughter. It was sweet. She'd stop moving whenever I stopped talking. Was it hard knowing that I should be feeling that myself too? Of course! But, it was also pretty special even though I'm not going through it. I just have to keep hoping that I get my chance one day.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... Sassers is at the hospital in labor! She's on an antibiotic in case of infection because her temp was elevated. Her water broke and she was something like 3cm as of her last update with contractions 1.5 min apart. I can't believe its 3am and I have to go to sleep during this!!! OMG!


----------



## jenny25

I know megg I'm like that too I have a baby shower too go too on sat it's a surprise for one if my friends she is a lovely girl just in a really crap situation basically her fella and her split for a few weeks and in that time he got her and someone else pregnant so she needs the support they are back together but how can I sit their knowing I want what she has :( a week today is my big fs appointment and I'm scared for a few things they won't treat me until I have the hsg they won't treat me at all or they will cancel the appointment I mean come on the last two appointments for the hsg were cancelled maybe it might be a sign who knows but Paul and I need some good news the day of the appointment I will be 10dpo so I will test that morning just incase it's positive and hey we might not need treatment .


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you don't need treatment, Jen! But, I hope they help you out if you do! :hugs: 

I'm trying to come to realize that almost anything can be a sign, good or bad, if you allow it to be. I have trouble not taking it as a bad sign if I fumble with one of my needles or have trouble with a jab... Its easy to say that's a bad sign, a sign I should stop. But, its really just my nerves... or me being my clumsy self. Your appointments getting cancelled arent a sign of anything other than a really imperfect system. And, its not like that's a shock, right? Just remember that signs are all what you make of them... And, they mostly aren't signs at all!


----------



## vickyd

Jen completely agree with Megg! If i took everything bad that happened to me during my pregnancy as a sign then Hero would defo not be with me right now!

Push Sass Pushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Dazed

Susan - Glad to hear you had an excellent scan.

Jenny - I'm sorry hun. I get those feelings too. Although I have gotten much better, the hardest I am having to deal with is Nick's cousins twin pregnancy ATM. The feelings will pass, whether temporary or permantently. You will have a LO to hold of your own.

Megg - WHOO HOO on the stimming! I am getting really excited for you. :dust:

Sugar - Sorry your having a rough time.

Sparkly - I'm sure you make a beautiful preggo! I think you carry your weight perfectly so your fears, in my eyes, are unfounded!

Nato - Happy Birthday chick! Miss You!

CJ - My doc told me not to start OPK testing until CD10. Guess I should have shared that infor with you.... oooppps <hidesface>

Hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls i dunno where it came from it was totally out the blue , like you said dazed it passes i seem to come and go at the moment xxx


----------



## Dazed

My worst is the first 4days of AF Jenny.


----------



## jenny25

you know my worst is 10dpo and 11dpo cause those are the two times i got bfp's if i dont get one on 11dpo i know im out :( xx


----------



## VGibs

Well I spent the night at my parents. Ian is the kind of guy that you cant talk things out with because he doesnt process things the same way a normal person would. He is mildly autisitic and he doesnt follow the same rules for confrontation. He gets much to upset and runs away. So he is easier to deal with over the phone because he can not read facial cues and needs to be spoken to in a very monotone way. If I dealt with him face to face it really only makes it worse because I get frustrated. But we had a big long talk last night and we got it all sorted. He knows I run away from home when I get to my limit. Plus it is like 41 degrees today and I wanted to be close to the pool lol


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- I was also told not to test too early because you can get false positives on opks.

SM- wonderful news about your scan!!!

V- sorry you are having a little rough patch with your OH. My DH would forget to introduce me at times and when I asked him about it he said the other person wasnt important enough to him so he didnt want to introduce me. I told him I would still appreciate it if he did so now he makes it a point to do it so he doesnt hurt my feelings. I agree with the other girls and Vicky about talking it out instead of going away for the weekend so that it is out in the open. I have a tendency to bottle things up and then it explodes later so now I force myself to talk about it before I make it worse but everyone is different so do what you need to do.

Just saw your update- I'm glad you were able to talk it out! Have fun at the pool:thumbup:

Allie- Im glad you had an awesome time in the Springs! You will have to let me know the next time you are planning a trip so that maybe we can meet up:D 

Vicky- have fun planning the Christening and wedding! Im sure it will be lovely. It is very nice and selfless for you to do this for your parents.

Sparkly- good luck at the MW appt! Will you get a scan?

Nato- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake:We miss you! Please come back soon!

Megg- You are a very strong person to allow your self to feel your friends unborn baby kick! I just know that your will get the opportunity to feel your own baby kick in the very near future. I hope this cycle does the trick!

Jenny- Im glad you are feeling more refreshed! 3 dpo is too early to judge anything but your have an awesome temp rise this month. FX you get your BFP and dont need the FS appt:D

Sassy- I hope labor is speedy and you will hold you LO very soon!

AFM- this weekend we were in New Mexico for my nieces 3rd Birthday. My whole family went to the zoo for Rosies Bday and had a picnic. It was super hot and smoky with all of the wild fires going on but we still had a great time. It was so nice to spend time with my dad and see how great he is doing. I took my Doppler with me so my dad was able to listen to babys heart beat:D 

I did have an awful scare with baby the day we left for home. My grandfather was excited about the Doppler and wanted to listen as well but I searched for 10 minutes and could not find it any where. I didnt freak out then and just decided that I was rushing too much. So we left and I tried the Doppler again an hour later while we were getting gas and again I could not find it anywhere. At that point I began to worry so I took a nap to get my mind off of it. I woke up 2 hours later and tried again but nothing. That is when I lost it and thought the worst. I bawled my eyes out while Tim tried to calm me down. He convinced me that freaking out was not going to help the situation so I calmed down and said a prayer for my LO and decided to just trust God. I didnt try the Doppler again until we got home (another 3 ½ hours later). It turns out LO was hiding really low by my pubic bone:dohh: What a relief!!! 

We have our big scan tomorrow and will find out what flavor our LO is:D We have started our baby registry and OMG is it a lot of work!


----------



## SMFirst

Megg - that was nice you got to share a special moment with your friend/ baby

Vgibs - glad you worked through things with your fiance. I have friends that have been together for 10 years, and their method of dealing with fights seems totally backwards to me, but it works for them - so whatever works best for you is best!

hoping - sorry about your scare!! but you dealt with it very well I think, and glad it turned out ok.


----------



## Allie84

OMG so Sassy AND Cazz have had their babies this week now! :cloud9: I vividly remember each one of them TTCAL....multiple losses....and now they are both holding their LOs. It really is hopeful and inspring that there will many more Disco babies at the end of this.....for those of us pregnant and paranoid and those TTC....it can happen. I'm so happy for them both. :cry: <---happy tears. :hugs:

Hoping, welcome back from New Mexico! I wish I could have been there when you were having the scare because I would have told you what my midwife told me last week. I told him I bought a doppler and he warned me that between 15 and 19 weeks it can be really hard to find the baby, surprisingly. He said your uterus grows much faster than baby at that point and baby has LOTS of room to roam around and turn around, so don't freak out. I told him I would try not to haha. Glad you found him/her later, though. :) Also happy to hear you had a good time. Good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to find out! 

The smoke must have been bad your whole drive up because we didn't even get to really enjoy the typical mountain view because of all the smoke in the Springs. And yes, I would love to see you next time we're back! Which I hope is soon. I miss it already. 

Sparkly, don't worry about the bloat bump, I think everyone gets that to some degree. I know I did haha. Plus as you said your uterus will pop earlier as you have had a baby, so you can think of that as the start of a real bump. :)

Jenny, I agree with Megg, it's defnitely not a sign....it's just the system messing you around. I hope you don't need treatment as you get a BFP but if you do, I hope they are able to help.

SM, woohooo for a great scan!!!!!!!! :happydance:

CJ, I would bet ov just hasn't happened yet as the other girls have said. It sounds like Clomid does all kinds of things.

Megg, that's really sweet your friends baby kicked for you and liked your voice. I don't like to see bad signs, but I do like to interpret good signs, and maybe the LO was trying to reassure you, you will get your LO!


----------



## bbhopes

I've been going to the FS every day since saturday, my follicles are ready, one is at 2.1 and my levels have been rising for two days, so hopefully I can stop going as of tomorrow. Seems a little too excess to have blood and ultrasounds each day, but to be honest it's been so facinating to know exactly what stage I am in this month. When they told me how many follicles I had been growing early on, I felt so proud especially seeing as I'm 38. Now I just need the bigger one to pop the egg out, let sperm catch it, and I'll be the happiest ever. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, bbhopes! :)

That's why I don't ever see myself buying a doppler, Amber! I'm glad everything is fine though!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I didn't know the uterus grows much faster between 15-19 weeks... good to know:thumbup: It makes sense though because this last week I have been having more stretching and af type pains. It helps that I can feel LO moving a little everyday so I don't freak out about the pains. Have you felt your LO move yet? 

It was super smoky in Albuquerque when we arrived Friday night. I had to cover my nose and mouth with a napkin because it was so difficult to breath. The ride back wasn't so bad... we could see the smoke but not smell it. The Springs has been smoky for at least a week. I can't wait until its gone! 

bbhopes- I hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Megg33k

Sassy had her baby!



Sassy_TTC said:


> I am now a very proud Mummy to a beautiful baby girl, weighing 7lb 13 , born at 10:07am.x




Sassy_TTC said:


> Oh and our lil princess is called Poppy-Louise Elizabeth Walker.x


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi everyone - have been keeping up on the quiet but have been feeling a bit weird about turning 40. Am ok, but stupid bitch at work called me 'fatty batty' today, and then said that sometimes people need to be told that their weight is getting out of hand. 

I was really upset, i KNOW my arse is huge, what can i do about it? Im pregnant ffs. I feel massive and Im not used to being fat, so its unsettling me without actually being told I look fat. So now i feel old and fat. 

boo hoo x


----------



## NatoPMT

lovely news about sassy!!


----------



## jenny25

Hey yeah I know 3dpo is too early too judge it's just weird I need to get back onthe laptop and fix my charts and stuff... I'm glad you enjoyed time in new Mexico how lovely well my bloody bed is broke is called spring al la pmsl too much baby dancing lol xxx


----------



## jenny25

Omg who is this bitch let me at her NATO xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

yeah get her for me Jen, fucking bitch.


----------



## vickyd

Nato what a crap thing to say to a pregnant woman, at least everyone whos called me a fatty since last June has done so after i gave birth... Today after i finished my workout at the gym, the guy at the reception stopped me on my way out and after looking at his watch goes " that was a short workout, you really need to work harder if you wanna be able to hit the beach young lady". My responce was " im old enough to be your mother so watch your mouth young man". I still felt like crap after anyway... I really hope weight is not such an issue when Hero grows up..


----------



## NatoPMT

wtf?? bloody hell Vic, that is SO out of order, what the bloody hell does it have to do with him? since when did it become ok to put that sort of pressure on a new mother, or expectant mother for that matter. 

im feeling very mad now. well done him for taking me from sorry-for-myself to mad-as-a-wasp


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ, i wouldnt test with an opk until CD11 either, you have naturally fluctuating LH in your system throughout your cycle anyway - i would completely ignore the lines up till CD10 and start again 

hoping its your month bebe x


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> Hi everyone - have been keeping up on the quiet but have been feeling a bit weird about turning 40. Am ok, but stupid bitch at work called me 'fatty batty' today, and then said that sometimes people need to be told that their weight is getting out of hand.
> 
> I was really upset, i KNOW my arse is huge, what can i do about it? Im pregnant ffs. I feel massive and Im not used to being fat, so its unsettling me without actually being told I look fat. So now i feel old and fat.
> 
> boo hoo x




vickyd said:


> Nato what a crap thing to say to a pregnant woman, at least everyone whos called me a fatty since last June has done so after i gave birth... Today after i finished my workout at the gym, the guy at the reception stopped me on my way out and after looking at his watch goes " that was a short workout, you really need to work harder if you wanna be able to hit the beach young lady". My responce was " im old enough to be your mother so watch your mouth young man". I still felt like crap after anyway... I really hope weight is not such an issue when Hero grows up..

WHO THE FUCK ARE THESE BITCHES?!?! Let someone say that to me... And, I'm twice either of your sizes! FUCKING LET SOMEONE SAY THAT! Do you have any clue how hormonally unsound I can get? FUCK THEM! :growlmad:


----------



## Round2

YAY, Nato is back!!! :happydance::happydance: - And I never use these silly emoticons, so you know I'm happy!!

OMG, I can't believe the nerve of some people. Try not to worry Nato, I found the weight came off really fast after give birth. Actually, the thinnest I've been in last 10 years was about 6 months after I gave birth. I aint one of those skinny bitches either!!

Hoping, your baby drama had me at the edge of my seat. I can imagine how terrified you were. Glad everything is okay now though.

Megg, you're a better woman than I am. I'm trying really, really hard to deal with my jealousy feelings, but I can't hide them.

Jenny, I'm with you. Now that the hot weather is here, all the bumps are on display. I hate venturing out of my office cause every corner I turn there's another one staring at me. It's going on a year since my last BFP too. One fucking unbelievably sad year.

Congrats Sassy and Caz. Your stories are soo inspiring. Enjoy every minute of your LO's.

I'm feeling really, really good today. I think the mood swings are kicking in!


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats to Sassy & Caz on their LOs!!!

Nato & Vicky- wow! I can't believe some people have the nerve to say that to an expectant and new mom:growlmad: I told my office last week that I am pregnant and one of them goes "well, I had a feeling that you were either getting fat or pregnant." I was pissed! Some people are so rude:nope:

Nato, I'm glad you are back:D

Round- FX that the 2nd round of clomid will get you your forever baby!


----------



## NatoPMT

hahah nice one megg, thats proper cheered me up. Bloody bmi-botherers. FUCK THEM!!! 

I just worked it out and i am bmi 25 in spite of the fact im 20 weeks pregnant, im only just 'overweight' for a non pregnant woman. 

The woman who said this to me is bigger than me as well. She does carry the weight well, whereas i have it in all the wrong places. Ive always had a bigger bum and flat stomach, so having a bump where i am usually slim has put my proportions way out of kilter.


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm with Megg! Who are these fucking twatting assholes!!! And a few other choice words I wont type!!! We live in a world that is insanely unrealistic, coaxed by idiots and dickheads! You are 2 BEAUTIFUL women who have given / giving amazing gifts to the world...LIFE! Who the hell are they?? I am joining the front line with Megg! Lemme at em!!!!!!!

NATO!!!!! Buddy!!!! I have MISSED you you SEXY bitch! Yeah, put that in your pipe and smoke it lady! Sexy pregnant bitch, who I am very jealous of by the way! You are rocking 40!!!! Happy Birthday Darlin! And I have some advice! Ever feeling low on self esteem?? Get GOK'd!!! How to look good naked! He goeson about bangers all the time and just makes me well up! I want to take him home and keep him for all my low days.

Sass and Cazza!!! That is just fantasmidodeeeeeee :wohoo: Congratulations to them both. And soon we will have more disco babies, and more disco bfps.

Need to read back.... just had people are fucking wanking assholes rage :haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh and big booties ROCK! I will have to post a pic of my husbands bum (in jeans of course!) He has a j-lo butt and I LOVE it!!!!!!! Although if we have a girl I am concerned that she will grow up and have a j-lo bum and 36F knockers!!! No way is she going out the door...as my husband says :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

yeay at Rounders feeling good, lets dance dance dance dance

and then get wanker rage at everyone. Dance and rage all at the same time. 

erk what hoping baby drama have i missed? as long as baby hoping is ok - ahh got it, the doppler....the hb is always very very low on mine too. Glad you found the little tinker


----------



## NatoPMT

CJSG1977 said:


> He has a j-lo butt and I LOVE it!!!!!!!

:rofl:

CJ, you are the best


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm glad things are all sorted V!!!! :hugs:

GL BBhopes!!!! All sounds promising! Catch the eggy! xx

Hoping I am sorry you had such a scare. Good on you though for not rushing to the emergency room. And holding out! :hugs:

I never get a bfp before af is dues, so the day after if I dont get a bfp I know I am out. Its all crappy!

Dont worry Dazed, we all have so many experiences to share when we remember! xx

Yay for stimming Megg! :happydance: And beautiful about your friends baby! Must have felt incredible, and you are very strong and brave to do that! :hugs:

Hey Round sweety! Nice to hear you in good spirits even if it is clomid mood swings :haha:

Need to keep reading.....


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - Hi, Happy Birthday

What the hell kind of place do you live in (and Vicky too!) where people would outright say something like that?

I would like to think I would slap a person for saying that to me but I'd probably be busy picking my jaw up off the floor first... It just wouldn't happen here - I can't imagine.

When my sister told her DH's parents she was pregnant, the father said "Oh I thought you were looking a little chunkier" but he was joking a bit (but he didn't understand that they were only 6 weeks at the time!)

Round - glad you are happy :)

CJ - LOL at the j-lo butt and 36F boobs!


----------



## Round2

That's a vision CJ ! She'll be a very popular girl. We need to see this man-J-Lo butt.....

I think part of my good mood is because I leave Friday for my girls weekend at the cottage (my avatar pic). It's suppose to be sunny and beautiful all weekend. My OV will be next Thursday-ish (I hope) so I don't have to pee on any sticks or drink awful green tea this weekend (unless it tastes good with rum).


----------



## Allie84

That's really lame of those people, Nato and Vicky. Seriously.....does this woman know you are pregnant, Nato?!?!? And Vicky, I hate people at the gym. I ALWAYS feel judged by them. They suck.


----------



## vickyd

Round green tea is only good with a shit load of lemon, at least thats the only way i can drink it but i hate tea in general so my opinion doesnt really count! The cottage looks beautiful by the way, hope you have a great time!

In Greece everyone is super fixated on their bodies, guess its cause were half naked 7 months a year lol! The most annoying part is that this really only affects women. Men are alowed to have huge bellies and receeding hairlines and judge every woman they see. I think only in this country do so many ugly men have such beautiful parteners! One other thing that does my head in is that you walk into a shop and the sales twat thinks its ok to tell you to your face before you actually pick out something to try on that "im afraid we dont carry your size"!!!! The saddest part is that in most cases its true!!! Take out Zara and H&M and other international retailers and if you are above a size 12 UK you have such a hard time finding decent clothes.


----------



## SMFirst

Round2 said:


> (unless it tastes good with rum).

LOL!


----------



## CJSG1977

My husbands bootylicious butt :rofl:

On a sad not I am not hopeful about ov this month. I had another dodgy opk today the whole strip was pink with a solid dark pink control line...same as yesterday. And tonight the test line is that faint I cant see it hardly! This is just not good!!! I am going to either not ov at ALL or its not gonna be for another friggin week! And I am having terrible pains that are making me catch my breath!
 



Attached Files:







Chris.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Round2

oh goodness....did you make him pose for that photo!!

What CD are you on CJ. From what I've read most women OV between 5 - 10 days after clomid. And like I said, my OPK's were all start white, even though I tested twice a day. I still OV'd on CD 13.


----------



## SMFirst

CJ - did you make him bend over for that pic? ;)

I hope you did Ov and catch the egg this cycle!


So I have a bit of an issue:

I play on a softball team in summer, and the games start on June 20.

I don't really want to play this season due to being early in pregnancy, but I don't want to tell them the reason as I haven't told anyone yet. And I know the news will spread if I just tell one person (even just on assumption)

I was thinking of faking an injury but that's kind of lame..

I debated just playing anyway, but I don't think I should go against my instinct not to..

Any advice on how to get out of it?


----------



## CJSG1977

No I didnt make him pose LOL! I just caught him! He was sat on the floor and had to use the sofa to pull himself up as he has CP. He was not happy I took it...LOL. And he was very embarrassed when I put it on facebook :rofl: But I tell him its a gorgeous bum and I am proud to be married to it :haha:

I am CD11. I am in such pain thats why I am freaked. Perfect although a little too strong ov type pains you know? I dtd CD9, and will for the next 3 days. Do you think that will cover it? When should I have a blood test do you think? Thanks for calming me round. Why is that the opks are neg then? Doesnt make sense! On the clomid thread I am on they are all getting lines SOOOOO dark! And bang on schedule! I dont understand :shrug:


----------



## Round2

SM, I'm in a similar situation....I play volleyball and when I do get pregnant and stop playing everyone will KNOW that I'm pregnant. After two miscarriages, the last thing I want is for everyone to know. My plan is tell them that the bursitis in my knee is acting up....I have had that before. It's not a brilliant plan, won't fool many, but makes me feel less self concious. It's up to you though, depends if you feel more comfortable with lying to your friends or telling them the truth!


----------



## Round2

I asked my doctor CJ and she said some people just don't have a high concentrate of LH in their urine, even though it's in their body. I used to always get strong lines, but after my second miscarriage they just stopped. I guess my body just changed how it processed the LH. Maybe clomid does the same thing?

I would get a blood test done on CD21 to confirm ovulation. It's too bad you don't temp, for me that's the only way I can confirm OV.

Maybe you should just DTD every other day? My FS recommend this method so that the sperm count stays high.

Chin up my dear, keep bonking that J-Lo butt and you should have an excellent chance!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Feeling all mushy as wonderful tonight is playing on friends and thats our song! Pic of us and one of him on our wedding day. Faced the right way round :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Me and Chris.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8









Chris Wed.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CJSG1977

I agree with round, do you want to hide the truth or should you embrace it. I know you are worried for obvious reasons and you dont want them knowing 'in case' but this is about you and bubba. Maybe manufacture an injury for a few weeks till you feel comfortable. Or bite the bullet and tell them why.... its a decision that only you in your heart can make...and will be comfortable with.xx


----------



## vickyd

Awww great pics CJ! sweethearts!

Susan i had similar dilemmas obviously not for something as healthy as softball! I like a drink or too and you all know i love my cigs; everytime we had a social thing i had to come up with stupid excuses why i wasnt drinking and im pretty sure no one was buying the i quit smoking cause i wanna be healthy line. It was so stressful and i felt like a fool every night. If and when i get pregnant again ill tell everyone from the start....so much easier.


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- I was the same as round and would have negative opks then all of a sudden I would get s super positive one so don't stress. I also got horrible ov pain to the point that it doubled me over in pain when I got close to O.

The booty shot of your hubby is hilarious:haha: You two look so cute together!

SM- could you just tell them that you are busy with other obligations like work or another activity? You could just play but if it were me I would sit out just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping glad you had a good time away sorry about the scare I had a few of them and used to panic at which point steve would take over he was always able to find the hb.

Woo hoo Nato good to see you sweetie and a very happy birthday!! Oh my fucking god to that women who spoke to you like that how very dare she I'm joinng jen, megg and CJ at the front of the line to sort her out :grr: then Im of to greece to sort out the little idiot who spoke to Vicky like that not on. You girls are gorgeous. 

Nato do we get a bump pic?

Susan could you say that you have work commitments or other obligagtions which means you cant commit to softball.

CJ love the pictures your a gorgeous couple.

Round hope you have a fab time away.

Megg I think you are an amazing women and I pray that this cycle will bring you your forever baby.

Jen I understand what your feeling I really struggled seeing pregnant women and felt at times that the unverise was having a big laugh at my expense as I felt like I was surronded everywhere I went by pregnant women. It will happen for you here for you every step of the way. 

Sassy so happy for you :happydance: Congratulations xx


----------



## Megg33k

He's adorable, Chantal! :)

And... I'm not actually being strong... Its more that I adore babies too much to fucking resist! LOL I didn't know when I stood up to feel the baby if I'd end up in a puddle of tears or giddy with excitement... but I literally couldn't stop myself. And, I also intend to be snuggling the little mite at my first given opportunity! I don't know why, but I can't be unhappy around a baby. Even if its not mine and I can't be sure I have one coming... I just adore little, tiny babies. The newer the better! They're fucking magical! Its like a kitten or puppy... Try not to smile while you're holding one! (Can you tell I'm a bit mushy when it comes to tiny things?)


----------



## CJSG1977

Well I dtd cd9 and will be tonight cd11 and the next few days...Guess I just have to hope that ov is happening...have a little faith maybe. I will have bloods done too cd21. I have always had good lines on opks and I would expect them to be better not worse on clomid. But I used to have pains like I am having now for ov....but they stopped since my last bfp. So I am gonna try relax and hope the sticks are just bullshit.

I just had a lush curry that my husband made, with a nice glass of sparkling rose. I was up the pub for the refurb yesterday and today and I have been heavily involved in the work :haha: We ripped the top part of the bar out today, it was ugly and huge! And took hours. I was like...please let me help!!!!! So I did. And the contractors have told my husband that he should buy me some safety boots :rofl: They said I did great!! LOL! But I am soooo tired now! Will be fine for dtd though hehehe


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm the same Megg, I couldnt be unhappy about a baby! My niece (who was pregnant same week as me, due same time and mc same as me last year) is now 34 weeks! And my good friend is nearly 32 weeks, and our other friend is like 25 weeks or so. It is hard being surrounded like that, but I am still happy for them. Even though I keep thinking it should be me...and will it EVER be??


----------



## Dazed

CJSG1977 said:


> On a sad not I am not hopeful about ov this month. I had another dodgy opk today the whole strip was pink with a solid dark pink control line...same as yesterday. And tonight the test line is that faint I cant see it hardly! This is just not good!!! I am going to either not ov at ALL or its not gonna be for another friggin week! And I am having terrible pains that are making me catch my breath!

Don't worry CJ, I had a REALLY dodgy one today. I did one this morning with wee held for a teeny bit over 2 hours... negative. Did another one when I got home because I KNEW I didn't hold it long enough (small bladder today) and the dye wouldn't even go up the strip. For the amount of money for digi's I would expect it to work! FFS! Guess I will just have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping and Lucy - that's a great idea to say work commitments, I hadn't thought of that!

CJ - It will be you someday soon for sure! and mmmmm curry!! and cute hubby!

Megg - if you love tiny things, have you seen this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0

(I've watched it so many times!)


----------



## Megg33k

SMFirst said:


> Hoping and Lucy - that's a great idea to say work commitments, I hadn't thought of that!
> 
> CJ - It will be you someday soon for sure! and mmmmm curry!! and cute hubby!
> 
> Megg - if you love tiny things, have you seen this video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0
> 
> (I've watched it so many times!)

I LOVE that video! :cloud9: Melts my heart!


----------



## CJSG1977

That has me in tears that is just so lush! Just rewound that bit like 5 times! Amazing!

Dazed its a funny ole week then with these darn tests! I'm gonna try trust my bod instead.

SM I am as old as the sexy husband I feel....22 :rofl: I love him to bits!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... First its all... Aww, a baby kitten is dreaming... Then WHAM... Mommy kitty hug! :cry:

If you like cuteness: https://youtu.be/bxuWSXwR4Mc


----------



## SMFirst

I know - I was already "aawww"-ing over the dreaming and then I got tears in my eyes from the cuteness of the hug too!

That video of the little guy is cute too! He'll be a star someday!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hehehe just had a quick session (tmi sorry) Perfect night! Lovely dinner with wine, hubby did the house chores after I had a long day. Sat watching tv with another glass of wine. Huh who cares if I ov!!! If I have and we conceive it will be on the PERFECT night.


----------



## SMFirst

nice CJ! I seriously think this site needs to add a "Like" button for posts...


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks hun! I am just on my own little cloud 9 right now. Of course I'd like the baby cloud 9, but if we cant be this happy then whats it worth. I would take this feeling over having a baby and being miserable in my relationship any day! Chris and I have been through so much and for us to be like this makes me so happy!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Bnb...can we have a like button please?? I too have wanted to push a like button on this thread many times!


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> In Greece everyone is super fixated on their bodies, guess its cause were half naked 7 months a year lol! The most annoying part is that this really only affects women. Men are alowed to have huge bellies and receeding hairlines and judge every woman they see. I think only in this country do so many ugly men have such beautiful parteners! One other thing that does my head in is that you walk into a shop and the sales twat thinks its ok to tell you to your face before you actually pick out something to try on that "im afraid we dont carry your size"!!!! The saddest part is that in most cases its true!!! Take out Zara and H&M and other international retailers and if you are above a size 12 UK you have such a hard time finding decent clothes.

You have just reminded me that one time I was travelling and the man at the airport (in the US) who was checking my passport at security told me "Oh, is that you? You've put on weight since this picture. It's not healthy." It's the "It's not healthy" part that bugged me, and my friend and I just couldn't believe it, we were in shock!!!!

CJ, glad you had a good night. ;) Oh and cute photos, awww!! LOL @ hubby bending over. 

SM, I would sit it out and make up some excuse....and then tell them when you feel comfortable that it's really cause you are pregnant!


----------



## bbhopes

Allie that's crazy he said that!!


----------



## VGibs

Well I just wandered my fat bum in here after about 6 cans of delicious strongbow and am feeling kinda chatty *hic* and mildly drunk...

Vicky - I would tell that young man that the best workout you do is in bed and if he wants to give ya spin then he can hop on board.....see what his bold mouth has to say to that

Megg - I often get that jealous feeling after seeing other peoples weddings. I have been dying to have my day for a long long time and am now finally realizing it will happen.

Nato - Fatty batty???? Seriously if that is the best the bitch can come up with then maybe she needs a round of good ole canadian arse whipping a la moi

I cant remember who was talking about the doppler's....but I truly got a lot of use out of mine. And when I had those scary days I used it a lot. It really calmed me down. And right near the end I could hear Meme hitting the sides of my tummy and it was very special and exciting.


----------



## VGibs

Allie - I wouldve said..."well I look bigger because of all the cocaine shoved up my bum".....I doubt it would be as funny in the states however


----------



## VGibs

CJ - *bow chicka wow wow*


----------



## Allie84

Haha Virginia, glad you enjoyed the Strongbow!


----------



## vickyd

cocaine in the butt!!!! Good one!

Today AF arrived and i used it as an excuse to skip the gym and sleep an extra hour instead naughty naughty Vicky! Ill be going out tonight for cocktails to drown my guilt!


----------



## jenny25

awww hun why are you feeling guilty ?


well my center peices came today wooo hooo and they are sooo cute :D

another lovely high temp today i wonder if we will see a huge drop in the next few days :d xx


----------



## vickyd

Im not really lol! Saw the centerpieces nice!!! Hope your temps stay up doll!


----------



## jenny25

thank you darling :D im so much in a good mood today :D its great oh and i keep peeing alot which is annoying lol ive peed about 5x in the last 2/3 hrs xx not symptom spotting <facepalm> xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Jen good to see you feeling upbeat glad your centre pieces have arrived your wedding is going to be wonderful. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Vicky dont feel guilty and enjoy cocktails tonight please have one for me or two!!

Allie I cant believe he said that my god what is wrong with people havnt they ever heard the saying "if you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all"

CJ glad you had a good night.

AFM: I am having a very gentle day as I have a headache and ache all over. I had a fall last night was getting myself ready for bed and felt like I was going to be sick so went to go to the bathroom never made it as I fainted on my way hit the floor quite hard according to steve he was down stairs and just heard this massive thud luckily I fell on my side he came rushing upstairs and found me on the floor. I came round quite quickly but of course paniced was so scared I had hurt the baby. Steve put me in bed and just sat with me keeping me calm & rubbing my belly the baby decided to be nice and active which was so reassuring. I finally managed to sleep and slept in this morning a bit sore and of balance today so taking it easy. I did the dopplar and found little ones hb what a relief and have felt movement so think all is ok. Not quite sure what happened as Im normally aware if Im going to go so can sit myself down. Got my 28 week scan tomorrow and seeing consultant also having blood work done.


----------



## VGibs

Probably just low blood pressure....I passed out all the darn time. Especially at work which sucked because I worked with very sharp knives and stood on a concrete floor


----------



## LucyJ

V that must of be scary steve doesnt like my using the sharp knives at the mo just in case bless him. He keeps ringing and texting to check Im alright I think sometimes its more traumatic for him. Yeah thats what I think it was Ive always been prone to low blood pressure and it has been very low in this pregnancy. Its just normally I feel myself going but last night it just happened so quickly. My mum used to faint all the time when she was pregnant she pulled a filling cabniet on herself once.


----------



## jenny25

lucy thats my pregnancy party trick i done it when i was pregnant with paul and aarron i fainted a few times in each i suffer from low bp in pregnancy just take things easy sweetie xx


----------



## Sparkly

I'm sorry girls I haven't read back, i need opinions please, details in my journal, page 202 x

will catch-up now xxx


----------



## Sparkly

V - glad you are getting things sorted with your man x

Hoping - can't wait for your scan hun :happydance: what flavour do you think you're having?

BB - FX'd that you catch the eggie hun

Congratulations - to Sassy and Cazza on their beautiful babies :hugs: xxx

Nato - Hi there old fat lady :haha: Welcome to my world!! Actually that bitch needs a slap though....just sayin'....she's just jealous and dead ugly I expect....cow!

Vic - Am I right in interpreting your gym's receptionist comment as, you CANNOT hit the beach as a tubster???? tosser!!!......:wacko: i must be acting illegally then :rofl:

CJ - OMG at the hubbies j-lo butt! He looks cute form the front too.....and young.....eek he's only 22, 4 years older than my baby boy!!!

Susan - personally I would just tell them honey

Lucy - aww honey I hope you're okay today :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Lucy, OMG, how scary. I remember having some very dizzy points durring my pregnancy, in particular, late in the second trimester. They're very scary, and I didn't even faint!! Hope you're okay now.

Sparkly, I replied in your journal, but I think it's really positive.

OMG, to all the insesitive chubby comment. My best ones came from my mom when I was looking for a wedding dress. Once I picked out my dress, she asked the clerk: "so how much will it cost to get taken in? Cause she's gonna need to loose some weight before this wedding". Then on the way to the church on my wedding day, my mom turned around in the car and asked: "why does your dress keep falling down, did you gain more weight?". Very inspiring words as your about to walk down the isle!!


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly i posted in your journal


----------



## vickyd

Round i think our moms would be great friends lol!


----------



## Round2

Ha, ha....ya it's sounds like it. But at least they taught us everything NOT to do. Our daughters will have the best mom's ever!


----------



## Allie84

My mom used to question why I didn't have a boyfriend, tell me when I wore my hair up it made my face look chubby, and told me I needed to wear darker lipstick. Ah, moms. :haha:

Sparkly, I posted in your journal as well . :hugs:

Vicky, glad you don't feel bad, good grief I would NEVER go to the gym in the first few days of AF! Enjoy some drinks. :) 

Lucy, what a scare! I'm so glad you weren't home alone and you were well taken care of. Are you feeling any better? :hugs:

Jenny, I REALLY, REALLY hope your temp stays up!

AFM, nothing much is new. I'm in post-holiday blah mode! I posted a few photos in my journal of my trip.


----------



## jenny25

do you guys know why their is such an increase in temp from o onwards is it too with a huge surge of progesterone ?

thanks allie xxx


----------



## Round2

Jenny, the temp increase is from the progersterone. I had crazy high temps and my progesterone was very high from the clomid. I got tested at CD21 and my progesterone was 87 (normal on clomid is around 25). The higher the progesterone, the better the chances of implantation. It's looking good so far..........


----------



## SMFirst

VGibs said:


> Allie - I wouldve said..."well I look bigger because of all the cocaine shoved up my bum".....I doubt it would be as funny in the states however

LOL - I don't think that would go over well :)

Allie - I meant to ask - how is your at home job going now? Getting used to it?

Lucy - sorry for the fainting scare, but it was good your DH was there to help. I have low BP too, so I am always careful never to stand still for long..(a couple times I got lightheaded while driving which is scary but that doesn't happen any more)

Sparkly :hugs:

Jenny and Round - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CJSG1977

I have never had a real relationship with my Mum, but I tried before our wedding. Until she asked someone I had never met to give me away! My Dad passed 4 years ago, so I asked my half brother whom my mine does not like. When I refused her offer I was called every name under the sun! :shrug: Who cares! And Chris's mum was well weird when we got together. She used to buy me embarrassingly sexy underwear...then I put half a stone on. We got engaged and she started buying me clothes in a size 20, and buying me bright orange, yellow and pink bridget jones underwear! Very odd!

I will check your journal sparkly. I am 33 too, so quite a bit older than chris, but we are happy! He was 17 when we met! He told me he was 19!

Looking forward to hearing about your scan Hoping!!!

I am glad everything is ok Lucy, but wow! Scary! xx

And Vicky, omg, stone floors and knives! Note to self when pregnant....bean bags....everywhere LOL!

Hope your temp stays up Jenn! xx

AFM I am like a blimmin tap with snot! :haha: Sorry tmi! But it hasnt stopped me dtd. My ovary pains are nearly gone, if not completely. My opk line is so faint its hurting to see it! I give up! I am just gonna have to hope that ov happened. I think its today...pains have stopped, my moods are up and down and crying at anything. So dtd for the next 3 days...will keep testing but its clearly a waste of time!


----------



## jenny25

Me and Paul are going out for dinner tonight after we see the priest good ole pub dinner yay xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Have fun Jenn! xx


----------



## hoping:)

I'm back from my appointment...

Baby is perfect and doing great!!! 


Spoiler
Its a....

Spoiler
GIRL!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

:wohoo: for Team Pink!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay! Congrats Hoping!! So chuffed for you.


----------



## Round2

Really? I thought, you thought is was a boy!! Congrats!!

It's kind of freaky the number of girl babies born on this thread.


----------



## CJSG1977

My thoughts are with Padbrat and her husband as today they found out their little angels heart stopped beating :cry: Another gorgeous lady who has lost number 6! :cry: I hate this part of ttc journeys. Frightens me to think even when I do get my bfp that I could go on to lose number 7! Love and Hugs Pad!


----------



## Round2

CJ, I just read about it on another thread. So devestated for her.


----------



## jenny25

oh no hun send them my thoughts :(:(:( xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I am so truly heartbroken for her. She only had a loss VERY recently and when she got this bfp they thought it was the last pregnancy! And she was only just relaxing and realising that it was a new pregnancy. I have literally been in tears for her. Her husband is not coping either. My thoughts are with both of them. I am so very sad!


----------



## jenny25

aww hun i know its so sad :( im so sorry hun :(:( 

congrats on team pink hunny :D:D xxx


----------



## SMFirst

Yay Girl Hoping!!

Sorry for Padbrat's loss :(


----------



## jenny25

you know guys i was looking at my charts and my chart this month is the first time that my temp has done this how weird but cool :D and you know i have this sort of inner peace you know i feel relaxed i dont know if its cause im thinking oh if this cycle fails at least i will see the fs next week before my next cycle starts or maybe its a whole new thing, i actually had to laugh i have 8 frer's in my drawer next too my bed its call the ttc med drawer pmsl i will need to take a pic and show you guys lol xxx


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I was just thinking that I feel the same way about this cycle. Last month I assumed the clomid would get me pregnant and when it didn't, I feel pretty hard. But this month, I have no expectations, no reasons to believe 'for sure this will be it'....and it's kind of nice. I'm much more laid back right now than I normally am. Sure that will all change next week though.


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- your chart is looking ace:thumbup:

My heart goes out to Padbrat. Its just so sad:nope:

Round- I did think it was a boy but I was wrong:dohh:


We are over the moon to be expecting a little girl. Tim has had her name picked out since before we were got married so we are beyond thrilled:D The ultrasound tech said she has really long legs and arms so she will most likely be tall like her daddy (he is 6 ft 3 in)!


----------



## CJSG1977

Your chart really is looking good Jenn! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Amber! Team :pink: is fab!!!

I'm with Chantal... My heart is broken for padbrat/Deb! :cry:


----------



## CJSG1977

I am trying or rather I was trying to not have high expectations...but I at least expected to ovulate!!!!!!! I started getting ov pains again about an hour ago. We have dtd again today so at least the bases are covered. I really want this to be our month to be bump buddies!!!! Round, Jenn, me, and Dazed!!!!


----------



## Allie84

So sorry to hear about padbrat. :( She had a MC around the same time I did last April...and I think she's had like 3 since? :nope: Just heartbreaking. :(

Jenny, I like your attitude...enjoy the pub meal, yum. Round, I like your attitude as well but don't worry, it's okay to have expectations and then be dissapointed...really normal with Clomid I would imagine. 

Hoping, congrats!!!! :happydance: YAY for team pink!!!! And for a tall baby. :) That is so exciting and wonderful. :hugs: So...when is your next scan lol? Or is this it? (I think my 19 week one is the last one unless medically necessary).


----------



## VGibs

I've been holding my breath for Pad all day.....I just can't stand it when this happens. I just want to go to sleep and forget this whole day ever happened.


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys just back in well it was a marriage class we went too with 3 other couples and it went really well and the preist made it fun we watched a dvd about marriage maid by an american guy called chris west and he was rather interesting i didnt realise their was a difference between divorce and an unulment seems if you get divorced your still technically married through the church i was rather taken back ...
we went to go for the pub dinner and it was closed for refit so we ended up at a turkish resteraunt sorry my spelling aint up too much but i had a lovely peice of lamb on the bone with new potatoes and rice it was yummy so i came home and i have a huge increase in thick cm and the sides of my boobs hurt slightly maybe its just the bra im wearing im also tired to blah 
virginia i took some pics while i was out i will upload them for you tomorrow and email you them i will add them here too so you guys can see :D 

how is everyone xxx


----------



## bbhopes

how is everyone? 
I am free from going back to the FS until the 16th now, YEAH, was feeling like a pin cushion!


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm afraid to say I am :drunk: I really let today get the better of me! I am useless! Oh godI just want to have a bean! That I can keep! Please! Woah I cant see LOL!


----------



## CJSG1977

Pad :cry:


----------



## bbhopes

CJ :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm too emotional right now! I hate that this happens! Wooooaaaahhhh not good


----------



## CJSG1977

Im stepping away from the :comp: Urggghhhh


----------



## Allie84

Awww CJ and Virginia, :hugs:

How are you bbhopes? :hugs:

Thanks for the reminder about the photos, Jenny. I still need to do that! Looking foward to seeing yours.....glad you enjoyed the Turkish meal, yum!


----------



## vickyd

FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!! I cant beleive this is happening to Pad again.....I feel like screaming...So unfair....


----------



## jenny25

i know hun its rotten i hate it too why is life so unfair :( xx


----------



## jenny25

for v
 



Attached Files:







2011-04-21 12.01.21.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









2011-04-22 22.30.50.jpg
File size: 67 KB
Views: 3









2011-04-22 22.35.13_Lambeth_Greater London_GB.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









2011-06-09 19.16.21.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









2011-06-09 19.16.32.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jenny25

v
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-09 19.16.32.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3









2011-06-09 20.53.14.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3









largegallery_6023.jpg
File size: 94.2 KB
Views: 3









olddagenhampark.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## VGibs

OH WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I love all these pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Have you guys seen this video (it's in 6 parts, so it ends up being like an hour, ie a whole program, but good):

The Great Sperm Race

It's all about how sperm survive to conception, put on human scale..

I sat down to watch it and my DH was intrigued too so he watched it all with me :)


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

I am so sorry to hear about pad my heart goes out to her :cry:

Hoping glad your scan went well congratulations and aww to a little baby girl.

CJ :hugs:

BBhopes :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

:hi: Everyone!

Well I am less emotional and definitely more sober :haha: Sorry for my drunken ramblings!!! Thats the trouble I guess when we all bottle stuff up!

Beautiful pics Jenn!!! And I did know that with the church! Mad isnt it! Thats why they wont let you have a 2nd wedding in a church...or they are not meant too! And I always wanted a church wedding but because I stepped away from catholicism I wouldnt get married in a church as I felt it would be hypocritical as I am not a believer to that degree anymore. I am more just a spiritualist now. But dont go to church. Glad it was enjoyable though and they made it fun! Your symptoms are sounding sneakily positive hunni :happydance: I want this to be your bfp hunni!!!

I will have a nose at that SM! 

Oh and my opks are getting darker again :happydance: :wohoo: So I guess ov is just late this month which means my cycle is going to be put back by maybe 2-3 days. I wasnt going to test either after today!!! Phew! We have dtd cd9, 11 and 12 so far...so I might leave tonight and then do 3 days in a row. Would that be ok?? Although this is looking like my peak could be tonight....so I might dtd....


----------



## Allie84

See, we all told you you would ov CJ! Get busy. :sex:

Jenny, very cool photos...can you describe what they are of? I love looking at people's neighborhoods. 

SM, I've watched part of that. Doesn't it make conception seem nearly impossible?


----------



## CJSG1977

I cant watch it. It says content blocked as its off channel 4... I will look on the 4od site.x

:hi: Allie!

I reckon I will ov tonight or in the morning! My opk was stark white almost last night, and nearly pos this afternoon so think this will be my surge! We have be dtd lots...twice yesterday day hehe. I really hope this is my month!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

sorry you can't view it CJ.. Glad you are feeling better!

Like Allie said, it does make it seem like conception is virtually impossible, but we know that it happens! 

I thought it was a well done program, and I learned a few interesting things :)


----------



## CJSG1977

I have found it as one programme on 4od so I can watch it there.

I have just taken another look at my opk and I wouldnt be surprised if my surge is tonight as it is almost positive! If tomorrows is lighter I will know. We have dtd again so I know I am doing all I can. My CP has been SHOW for 3 days and today I cant reach it! So here goes...and in a couple of days I should be in the 2ww! OMG! I felt like I have been waiting for that for EVER!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... I still need to take pics of my neighborhood... My bad! I'll do it this weekend! :)


----------



## VGibs

I thought I would add to the neighborhood pics.....


Lil info about my "neighborhood...

Spoiler
I live in a funny little county called Lanark which is very backwards and "redneck"...lots of farms and a lot of little towns. The closet city we have is Ottawa which is almost 70 minutes north of us. Lanark has the highest amount of Scots/Irish settler descendants in all of Canada besides Nova Scotia. There is a very small gaelic community here and we meet once a month. We also have a very vibrant celtic music scene. You rarely attend a wedding or any kind of function without hearing a lot of Cape Breton music. A lot of the houses in this area are double story, double brick, victorian style housing. My town in particular was built on the Rideau Canal and the Canadian railroad so at one time it was a very busy bustling little town. Sadly in the past 5 years we have lost all but 1 of our factories *there were 6* and now our town is struggling to survive. I was raised on my parents farm about 10 minutes outside of town and the people from my village are fiercely proud of our ways. We are mainly horse farmers and do a lot of regional specific farming such as maple syrup production and specialty animal breeding like llamas. The houses in our village are mainly field stone and wooden structures. Great pride is made in the name of your land. And everyone calls your farm by its name instead of by the owners name. Like my parents plot is called "Gibson's corner" because the 150 acres is in a rough triangle shape.

This is my triple brick 5 bedroom house. And our backyard and a view of the doubles from my front porch.


----------



## VGibs

And this is a shot of our farms front yard and good ole Canadian snow, and a frozen hay field that we skate on in winter.


----------



## CJSG1977

V that is a lovely background in to your towns history. I am sorry things are tough right now there. BEAUTIFUL scenery. I'm very jealous!


----------



## Allie84

Those are absolutely beautiful, Virginia! What a gorgeous house. 

Maybe I'll go take some pics around town this afternoon as I don't have any work today. Sounds fun! 

CJ, it sounds like this is it. Wohoo! :dust:


----------



## jenny25

well here goes the first pic is of the park when we were releasing balloons 
2nd pic is of the fun fair at the london eye
3rd pic is the big ben westminster when paul and i were out a romantic walk
4th is the senery around where the church is where we are getting married its the little pub i was telling you about where we were gonna eat
5th is the picture of the pub
6th is more area around the pub
7th is another church its a church of england church and their is a nice pub their i love where its set its lovely
8th is the park where i take aarron and the dog for walks xxx

i will get pictures of my home town in scotland too xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

This is my opk from today...verdicts????
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0249 (2).jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jenny25

thats almost positive hun xx


----------



## VGibs

Allie - Ya our house is looking kind of rough right now because Ian is renovating everything which is making me insane but in the end it will be a show piece. I just realized that I ledt the hose out in those pics lol I was watering Rora's strawberry planter on the porch when the sun came out so I figured I better run out and take my pics now!


----------



## VGibs

CJ - Get you some! 

AFM.....Meme just did a complete 360 on her baby mat....she was facing one way....I turned around and she was facing a different way and then turned back and she had gone all the way around again. I think I have a busy one on my hands


----------



## CJSG1977

I did V.... twice yesterday and once already today. :rofl: And I am all dressed up to go out and I am getting the look so maybe twice today too :haha: 

And definitely a busy one there!!!! Bless her, little cutie she is! x


----------



## jenny25

awww v she sounds as if she is getting big <3 xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Getting there, Chantal! :)

Lovely pics, V!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- only 3 more weeks until your big scan!!! I think this is my last one as well but the MW didn&#8217;t really mention anything about it. My next appt is July 7th so I will make sure then.

Jenny- the pics are awesome! I especially love the carousal and night time one. Very interesting about a divorce and an annulment. 

SM- DH and I watched the Great Sperm Race as well. I really enjoyed it especially how they put it in people&#8217;s perspective. It does make conception seem impossible but I guess that is why babies are little miracles:D 

CJ- awesome news about the dark opk! I hope this is your month!!!

V- I love your pics and thanks so much for sharing the background! Well done for Mimi and her 360:D


----------



## Allie84

There are some really interesting films out there about conception/pregnancy/birth, the Great Sperm Race. Alex and I watched The Business of Being Born last night and I would recommend it if you're in America (or maybe even North America in general) as it takes a bit of a cynical look at the interventions put in place for birth.

Hoping, you mention you are seeing a midwife. That seems really rare in the US. The documentary said only 8% of Americans use a midwife. Are you seeing a doctor as well? I'm under midwife care but I've been trying to switch to a doctor as my midwives don't seem like actual midwives...it's like they are just nurses here, as they don't have longer appointments, more time with you in birth, etc. I'm not getting anything different by going with them. It's really been on my mind the past few days! 

CJ, it looks like it will be positive soon! Have fun tonight.

V, wow, she's growing up so fast!!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I watched the Business of Being Born as well and loved it. I completely agree that once you have one intervention it is more than likely you will have them all. I am really set on having a natural birth and not opting for induction or any other interventions. Of course if the baby or myself is in danger I will oblige because our health is most important.

Well actually she is Certified Nurse Midwife. She works in an office with another CNM and 2 doctors. I have been seeing her for about 2 years and she is just awesome and promotes natural birth like a MW. I was a little bummed though because she is going back to school so won't actually be the one delivering our baby. One of the doctors will but I like them both.


----------



## LucyJ

Jen and V love the pic's thanks for sharing.

V think she's going to keep you on your toes.

CJ fingers crossed for this month looks like you will have a positive opk very soon.

I wrote in my journal but hadnt mentioned here so thought I'd fill you in my scan went well today baby weighs 2lb 9 oz and all measurements are normal didnt get a picture but was so lovely to see our little one. Consulantant is happy with how things are going had blood work done to check my iron and B12 levels and have another scan at 32 weeks.


----------



## SMFirst

CJ - I just realized your one year wedding anniversary is not only coming up but it's close to mine - you were married just a few weeks after me :) Early congrats!

I forgot to mention - We told my parents and DH's mom that we are expecting. They were super excited, but I reminded them it's really early yet (last time we told them at 9 weeks..) I still would have preferred to wait until after 13 weeks but oh well. 

So, my DH and I were going to enjoy our saved wedding cake to ourselves on Sunday (our 1year anniversary) but now we've invited the parents over too.. It'll be a little family afternoon which will be nice.

on a side note: DH hasn't spoken to his Dad since Christmas, some weird thing between them - so actually his Dad still thinks we are due in July since we didn't update him.. We wonder if he'll contact us next month to see how things are going but I'm guessing not. Nice huh? His son is having a child and he doesn't seem to care.. bah!


----------



## CJSG1977

SM I am very close to yours but I am coming up 2 years not one. The first year was so hard! I didnt think we would make it, but the 2nd year has been the BEST! I give up on my family / parents caring. I am having a child for me, cause really...they dont care. (My family I mean). Dont let them spoil what you have hun.xxx


----------



## SMFirst

CJ - oops - yeah I didn't notice the 1 year part in your ticker! Sorry your first year was rough.. How long had you been together before you got married? I met my DH just before my 25th birthday, then we moved in together a year later, and so now we've been together for 5 years! It's gone by so fast and it's all been good, luckily.

I have other friends whose relationship seems to thrive on them either being apart (working in different cities) or the intensity of their arguments (I can't figure them out!)


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys how are ya?

Well having a tough time with aarron was called into school yesterday as he flushed someones book down the toilet for the 2nd day in a row he shows no remorse for what he done and the head teacher thinks he may have adhd or be autistic cause he is slow in learning he seeks attention all the time good or bad so im worried he has been hard work ... i ended up taking him to asda too take back his ipod he got the other week cause he needs too learn and he bawled his eyes out .... i paid £200 for it so he cant get away with it.
My temp has gone down abit dunno if thats good or not i need too see my previous charts for 6dpo temps xxx


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys how are ya?

Well having a tough time with aarron was called into school yesterday as he flushed someones book down the toilet for the 2nd day in a row he shows no remorse for what he done and the head teacher thinks he may have adhd or be autistic cause he is slow in learning he seeks attention all the time good or bad so im worried he has been hard work ... i ended up taking him to asda too take back his ipod he got the other week cause he needs too learn and he bawled his eyes out .... i paid £200 for it so he cant get away with it.
My temp has gone down abit dunno if thats good or not i need too see my previous charts for 6dpo temps xxx


----------



## Megg33k

It takes so much more than that to make a child autistic. Autism is one of the most over-diagnosed issues today. Every time a child does anything that isn't "right" there is someone who will try and tell the parents that they might be dealing with autism. Granted, its true sometimes... but I wouldn't get too concerned just yet. Obviously, you should take it seriously... but don't let them jump right to that so quickly. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

SM we have been together 4 years and 2 months. We got married after we had been together 2 years 3 months.... Chris sprung a VERY early proposal on me at 5 months! I said that yes, but on the condition that we didnt get married until he was 20. I wanted him to be sure that it was the right decision long term. I am older so I have travelled, partied, had a good career. He should be sure this is the path he wanted. So we set the date a year later. And then the May he was going to be 20 so we started paying everything off in the January...got married in the July. A lot of people say the 1st year is the worst. I am glad it happened in many ways as we are so strong now and know that we can face such tough times together. Too many couples run for divorce at the 1st hurdle. Why get married if its not through thick and thin? And the arguing side....I DONT miss that! Some couples are crazy in that way! We bicker and snipe but thats to be expected when we live and work together. In fact it has made us get on even more! Its good to see couples who do have it easier though. 5 years! Nice going! Do you celebrate both? We just went for dinner for our long anniversary. Not sure what to do for our Wedding one. I think 2 years is straw LOL! 1st is Paper.

Jenn hun I am with Megg! Autism is a diagnosis that gets thrown about too easily. It is so much more complex than the behaviour he is demonstrating and a lot harder to diagnose! Dont worry yourself. I dont like to say it but things have been unbelievably chaotic in your household and environment. And its amazing what kids pick up when you think they wont notice. Maybe a good chat with him is also in order to reassure him. But its good to have support from the school etc as well to cover all bases. It'll all come out in the wash babe. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Jenn - sorry about Aaron misbehaving, but hopefully you will get some information that may help with parenting in that situation. My older sister's son is in a really bad spot right now - he's 15 and stopped going to school last year. He just plays video games all day, and instead of dealing with it my sister just shrugs and pretends she has no control. And magically he ends up with more video games (so basically some one in my family is enabling his behavior). So frustrating, but now he is going for counselling at least..


----------



## VGibs

CJ - sweetie...please dont think I am being a horrible bitch...but maybe taking the "think pink" for pad out of your siggy??? Im trying not to be mean or be a bitch or anything....I'm kind of just trying to remind you....please dont get mad.....*hug*


----------



## VGibs

Jenny - In my first career...I was an educational assistant. I dealt solely with kids who had learning issues or behaviour problems. If you think something is truly going on then facebook me and we can eliminate some of the problems and get down to what might really be going on.


----------



## jenny25

thanks v im gonna log on too fb just now and do that :D xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, V... I got pics for you! What email address do you want me to send them to? I'll add them here too, but I thought I should send you the real ones with some quality to them as well!

1. Flower in front of my house
2. Mural just up the street on a place that sells all things necessary for running... called Running Central
3. The gazebo/pond outside my husband's workplace
4. Cedric the Sea Dragon outside of the Peoria Civic Center
5. Riverfront including giant Caterpillar building and pointy church steeples

More in next post!
 



Attached Files:







102_6117.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 1









102_6119.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 1









102_6120.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 1









102_6124.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 1









102_6127.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Megg33k

1. Mural in downtown Peoria
2. Plaza Tire lady
3. Our lovely warehouse/industrial district... This is ADM
4. The Hotel Pere Marquette sign... I think it has a certain look to it
5. Annnnnnnd, my house! :)
 



Attached Files:







102_6130.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2









102_6131.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1









102_6133.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 2









102_6135.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2









102_6137.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhh Megg! LOVELY! The hotel is a MUST for the photoshoot! 

Its [email protected] 

hahaha AFM I just looked over at meme who is in her jolly jumper and she was grinning at me because she thinks its funny when Mummy types LOL


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Ohhhh Megg! LOVELY! The hotel is a MUST for the photoshoot!
> 
> Its [email protected]
> 
> hahaha AFM I just looked over at meme who is in her jolly jumper and she was grinning at me because she thinks its funny when Mummy types LOL

I'll get them sent! I love that hotel! Its supposed to be really nice inside, but the sign looks like you could meet your end there! :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

i have stomache cramps :(:(


----------



## Sparkly

I'm spotting again girls...it's red this time. I feel like it's all over :(


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> I'm spotting again girls...it's red this time. I feel like it's all over :(

I won't hear any of it! No way!!! :hugs: Just put your feet up and take it very easy!


----------



## jenny25

me either hun please dont give up hun , its not over ... spotting is comon you have probably over done things take things easy xxx


----------



## LucyJ

I am keeping everything crossed for you and pray that all is ok. Put your feet up and take it easy thinking of you xx :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

It frightened me cause it was red, but it changed to brown almost straight away, and has now virtually gone. This may be TMI but i'd just had a BM, same thing on Thursday too, could it be that? It's just dawned on me that I have nabothian cysts, that have been known to cause spotting after sex, do you think maybe they're more sensitive now i am pregnant...could be the reason perhaps....we haven't had any nookie though just to be clear!

hangs onto a tiny thread of hope.....


----------



## sugarlove

Sparkly it could well be down to a BM. You said you don't have any cramps either, which is good. Keep hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Definitely sounds like the BM could be the culprit! In any case spotting is so, so normal.....but I know it's so frightening. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I havent had more than two mins at a time on here mostly! And I had forgotten that was in my sig. I will take it off now. Although I am a little hurt to be targeted like that. I wasnt trying to be insensitive. I have done nothing but leave messages of support for Pad / Deb. I might stay off for a while. Too much upset. I would never do that in malice. I really am hurt by that. Sorry. I thought this was about support. It makes me feel like my sig was on purpose or something. Good luck girls.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think its that, Chantal... I think she just meant to remind you so that it wouldn't hurt Deb to have to still see it, ya know? I had to remember to remove mine too. I really, really don't think she meant it badly, hun. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I didn't mean it like that. I was trying to kindly remind you that it was there. I wasn't targeting you. Or trying to hurt you. I know you have done naught but be supportive of pad. I just wanted to remind you it was there...that's all.


----------



## jenny25

Gaynor hun thats what it can be ... because their is more blood flow too the vagina the slightest tap can make it spot ... when i was pregnant we were told to refrain from sex cause i was on blood thinners xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks for the support Girls

The spotting has completely stopped now, so I don't know what to think :shrug:

I took some lactalose last night and have had 2 BM's this morning without incident (sorry tmi) but I was making an effort not to strain.....

I still don't feel entirely confident that everything will be okay, and i'm taking it really easy today, i am still in bed and Glenn and Ben are doing all the housework and chores, I guess there is not really much else I can do :shrug:


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly im with the others, sounds like BM. I would abstain for at least the first 12 weeks! My doc was very strict about this! There are other ways to be intimate babes!

CJ please dont stay away....I think that we all feel so close to eachother that we freely say whatever is on our mind, without any bad intentions. Please dont stay away..


----------



## jenny25

yeah we were told not too push out poos but just to sit and let it come out lol i know that might make you chuckle but its true sweet just take things easy sweetie 

cj please dont go its a difficult time as we know when people mc or anything like even though we have been through i still dont have the right words too say or do too other people xxxx

well afm my temp is weird i have not had a chart like it i had the urge too pee on a stick so i wasted a frer on a boomfn but i have been having af type weird cramps shooting pains in my ovary that took my breath away and at the baby shower yesterday i was having tugging pains on the right side of my belly button weird xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Your chart is a bit bizarre, Jen... not bad... just different! Maybe its a good thing! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

megg its nothing like any of my other charts since i started 2 years ago i dunno if it could be good or bad lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

It could always be good! xxx


----------



## jenny25

fingers crossed im not gonna properly test until wed i have about 8 tests anyway lol xx


----------



## Sparkly

Your chart looks good Jen x


----------



## jenny25

how are you feeling gaynor xxx


----------



## Sparkly

My emotions are up and down today, one minute feeling doom, the next that everything will be okay!


----------



## jenny25

awww hun :( is their anything i can do hun ? xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sparkly Im keeping everything crossed for you I think its a good thing you havnt had any cramping and the spotting has stopped sounds like it could be due to BM or may just be one of those odd blips and everything is ok. Are you going to the epu tomorrow or can you ring your dr/midwife? Glad your men are looking after you thinking of you :hugs:

It's horrid here hasnt stopped raining all day and very windy hoping it stops for tomorrow as steve will be working outside building a roof.


----------



## Allie84

Weather is crap here too, Lucy....I hope it clears up for Steve by tomorrow. 

Sparkly, I've been thinking of you. Really glad you aren't cramping. It all sounds normal to me. But happy your men are taking care of you! 

Jen, I think your chart is looking fantastic! FX for you.

CJ, please come back, Virginia really didn't mean anything bad by it. It's so hard to tell infection when you can't hear the person.

Megg, loved the photos of your town! Some nifty looking landmarks. I'm going to do mine this week...I would today but it's so gloomy out.


----------



## jenny25

i think its rather different and steady compared to my other charts which have been erratic i dont have a postive chart that i temped too to compare it tho booo xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Sorry girls I've been crap at posting recently, but have been lurking.

Hoping, I'm so pleased to hear you're having a little girl! :hugs:

Sparkly, that's great that the spotting has stopped. Hopefully you can get a scan sorted tomorrow to put your mind at ease.

Megg what lovely pics. I hope your injections are going ok.

Nato, hope you had a fab 40th.

SM really pleased that your LO has a heartbeat! :happydance:

Jen fingers crossed at your chart. Sorry to hear about Aaron, but agree with the other girls about the diagnosis of ADHD and Autism being over used.

Lucy the weather is horrible here too. Very rainy and I've put the heating on. Hope it gets better tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for all the clomid ladies this month. I'm sensing a forthcoming BFP! 

CJ I used to ov late on clomid. I also used to get lines on OPK early which then used to fade and then start getting darker again later.They say clomid can affect OPKs, and that's why I stopped using my CBFM.

Dazed hope you're doing ok sweetie. 

Vicky, hope work is going ok.

So sorry if I've missed anyone out.

AFM I'm doing fine. Still a bit sick in the morning if I don't eat as soon as I get up, but not too bad. I'm 11 weeks on Wednesday. It's still dragging by, and I'm terrified of anything going wrong. I will feel so much better if and when I get to 12 weeks. Going to tell people at work then. 

Not sure about finding out the sex. I think probably not, but then I'm really tempted just to know how to decorate the room. Mal wants to find out. Allie, SM and Sparkly are you finding out?


----------



## Allie84

Hey Sugar!!! :wave: Yeah, we are finding out the sex at our 20 week scan. Just a few weeks to go, can't wait. 

You will be 12 weeks before you know it. I know how much it can drag...but just remember with each week, even reaching 10 weeks, your MC chances go down. So every week is a milestone! :hugs:

Jen, this pregnancy my chart looked weirder than any other chart I had.....mine was all up and down. So 'different' can be good.


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Allie. I've started a prego journal, see link below.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/641133-im-pudding-club.html

How can I make it a nice link with a title?


----------



## VGibs

Sugar - Doesnt Mal always help you with your siggy?? LOL I don't know how to make them fancy...I always ask my sister


----------



## sugarlove

Ha ha V. He just did this for me, but he can't figure out how to do a fancy one. He works in IT too! I've just lost my temper with him and shouted as he was taking too long to do it. :haha:


----------



## jenny25

thanks allie .... gosh everyones pregnancy is going so quick i cant believe where you all are now its amazing :D xx


----------



## jenny25

You know my dog skye she went crazy earlier really unuseual we took her to the park tonight and she normally loves playing with dogs she got near another boxer and she went too go for the dog when the other dog roxy came near me she didnt like it it was like she was trying to protect me even though the dog never done nothing .... weird need too look up strange behaviour xxx


----------



## Dazed

I'm good Sugar. I've just had nothing to add to any threads or my own journal. Can't really help the preggos in here as I was only pregnant myself for but a minute. Hopefully I'll have more to add soon.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Girls!! Sorry for the last two weeks I am only been stalking when I can because I was on my crappy phone and couldn't make posts very well. I'm back from the US now :)

Looks like we had a birthday ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY NATO! I hope i remembered to post on FB too :)
and a heartbeat! Yay SM!
and a GIRL! Wohoo Hoping!

Sparkly, I'm happy that the spotting has eased up. I don't remember if I mentioned it on this thread, but I had spotting from weeks 9-14 or so. After I got some advice from a pharmacist (my doctor was useless) she suggested a yeast infection treatment even though I wasn't having typical symptoms. It went away almost the same day. If the brown spotting continues, I would look into that. Good luck! Hope you can get a scan soon.

Allie- your pictures of CO were really cool. I'm glad you got to enjoy a little vacation time with your hubby :) only a few more weeks until the big ultrasound!

I just took a look at your chart Jen. I don't know much about charting, but those high temps look good! Are you an early tester? I'm sorry you're having some behavior issues with your son. 

Good luck Megg this cycle. I loved your pictures! I think brick houses are so cute...

Hope the clomid clan gets some good news this month :)

CJ, sounds like you've had a lot going on lately. I sure hope you decide to come back! 

Dazed I'm sorry you're feeling down. 

Hugs and crossed fingers for everyone after a BFP this month! 

So sorry if I've missed anyone- I'm sure I have....

AFM I'm doing fine other than suffering from jet lag again. The trip was fun and it was great to see a bunch of friends and old colleagues. The weather in California was actually worse than in Norway, so that was a disappointment. 

I decided to bite the bullet though and buy a stroller in the US because they are twice as expensive in Norway, so I brought it back with me on the plane. It was totally worth it! My old landlord also loaded me up with at least 100 baby outfits! That was sooo nice of her! Especially since we don't do baby showers here in Norway.

Another cool thing about the trip is that I met up with Amanda for lunch one day. (I hope she doesn't mind me mentioning it here) She is just as wonderful and thoughtful in real life! It was really great to sit and chat and a little weird at the same time to use BNB lingo in a real conversation, haha.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Amy!!! Welcome back. :hugs: How did it feel to be in the US for awhile? How did you find the travelling? I found all of that trekking through airports and lugging baggage really tired me out. Really happy you picked up a stroller, so exciting!!! What does it look like? It's great that your spotting stopped because of the yeast infection treatment...who knew? Oh, and I bet your doggie is happy to have you back. :) Oh and your hubby haha. 

Hi Dazed :wave:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Allie84 said:


> Hi Amy!!! Welcome back. :hugs: How did it feel to be in the US for awhile? How did you find the travelling? I found all of that trekking through airports and lugging baggage really tired me out. Really happy you picked up a stroller, so exciting!!! What does it look like? It's great that your spotting stopped because of the yeast infection treatment...who knew? Oh, and I bet your doggie is happy to have you back. :) Oh and your hubby haha.
> 
> Hi Dazed :wave:

It was nice to be back, but I also missed Norway. I've found now as I get older that I like smaller cities and a more peaceful environment. San Francisco and the Bay Area have so much to offer in terms of food, entertainment, shopping, scenery, etc, but I like a more quiet life now without the crime, the beggers on every corner, and crazy traffic!

Traveling was tough. Partly because I couldn't eat any of the meals on the plane - they always had something from the no-no list on them and partly because it was just exhausting to be on a plane for so long! It doesn't really help that I am still puking about once a day. When they brought our breakfast on the plane yesterday the smell of eggs came through the plane and I had to rush to the bathroom. Awesome.

I posted a pic of the stroller in my journal :)


----------



## Allie84

Awww you poor thing, I'm sorry you are still puking. I guess I should feel lucky, my MS is almost 100% gone (unless I can smell meat....). That would be tough with eating on the plane with no choices, and with such a long flight. I know I'm weird but I usually love airplane food.


----------



## VGibs

You got to see Manda???? I'm so bloody jealous???? I think I may have to hook up with me Ontario Disco ladies just to feel a bit of comraderie!!!!!!!!!!! Why dont they have showers in Norway?????


----------



## jenny25

Morning <waves>.... well temp shot up today and woke up bursting for the loo even though i went before bed fantastic x


----------



## sugarlove

Ooh Jen your temp is looking great. When are you testing? :happydance:

Amy that's great that you managed to meet Hearty. I would so love to meet her. Boo to puking on the plane. I don't puke anymore, but still retch frequently. Yay on buying your stroller. I've gone mad and picked my pram already and my parents are kindly buying it for me. Pic of it in my new journal. It was such a fab offer, but I'm nervous as it's been ordered so early. Apparently there is a 14 day cooling off period from when it arrives though, so at least that puts me over the 2 week mark.


----------



## jenny25

i tested stupidly today with 2mu as i was bursting for a pee when i woke up it was neg now im sitting here sobbing for no apparent reason:(:( i keep having pains in my ovarys like someone is sticking needles in them:(:( im being stupid xx


----------



## LucyJ

Jen massive :hugs: how many dpo are you? It may just be to early sweetie dont give up hope but I know its horrid to see a negative test and sorry your in pain.

Amy good to have you back and pleased to hear you've had a good time away. Yay to buying a stroller (going to check out your journal) and to getting baby clothes. Thats so lovely that you met up with Amanda I would love to meet her glad you got to. How was she?

Sugar we bought our pram much earlier than I had intended because it was a fantastic deal. I had a bit of a freak out and steve kept saying buying something isn't going to cause anything to go wrong and he's right. Mind you I've only just started to buy other little bits but dont be like me. Are you buying it from a store as some stores will keep it untill your ready for it if not could you store it at your parents. You'll be past the 12 week mark soon and then your pregnancy will fly by you'll be at your 20 week scan before you know it. :hugs: Going to check your journal out.


----------



## jenny25

im 8dpo hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Soooooo jealous of you and Amanda getting to meet! Damn! I wish the US was smaller!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry Jen it does say in your ticker saw the CD day but didnt reqister the dpo. 8 dpo is a bit early to test so dont give up hope wait a couple more days then test again. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Round2

Hi Everyone!

CJ, glad you finally OV'd. I'm sorry you feel hurt, but I really hope you can put it aside decide to join us again. I need my clomid buddy back!!

Sparkly, I really hope you're okay hun. This PAL stuff is such crap. It's just not fair that you can't be happy and pregnant. Take it easy, I'm sure the spotting is nothing.

Jenny, sorry about the BFN, but it is SUPER early (please feel free to remind of this next week!). Hope things are better with Aaron now. I agree, autism is diagnosed far too quickly these days. I'm sure he's just acting out.

Lucy, glad to hear everything is going well with your LO. You're getting close now!! Eeek!!

Amy, sorry to hear about the airplane puking. That's gotta be rough. Glad you had a nice trip though.

Love all the pictures. I'll upload some too...just got to find them.

AFM, just got back from second girls weekend away. The cottage was beautiful, almost too luxerious to be called a cottage. It was on a remote quiet little lake, very peaceful and relaxing. Didn't pee on any sticks, take any temps or drink any green tea. Just layed in a hammock, drank cocktails and read my book. Perfect. Back to reality today though, I'm CD10...OV should be CD13. I have an u/s booked on Thursday to see what's going on in there. Off to get me some green sludge (tea)........


----------



## Sparkly

jenny25 said:


> You know my dog skye she went crazy earlier really unuseual we took her to the park tonight and she normally loves playing with dogs she got near another boxer and she went too go for the dog when the other dog roxy came near me she didnt like it it was like she was trying to protect me even though the dog never done nothing .... weird need too look up strange behaviour xxx

Dog's can't sense that you are pregnant. What she will sense is your heightened anxiety that you might be, so she will have reacted from that.


----------



## Sparkly

Amy - how lovely that you got to meet Amanda, I'm so jealous x

Jen - test again tomorrow, your temps look fab hun

round - glad you've enjoyed your girls weekend sounds lovely and chilling

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.....I probably have, i'm in a hurry my son wants the pc back!!!

AFM - My spotting has completely stopped, I had no more yesterday and nothing at all today. Had a poke at my cervix and it is completely closed. So I'm not panicking anymore and have not been to the BEP clinic this morning. I made the decision not to go unless I have any more spotting probs. I am due for my next scan in a week, but have brought it forward to this Friday, so I will know more then, in the meantime I will try and keep positive xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly- I have everything crossed for you:hugs:. No cramping and no more spotting are very good signs. You might be on to something with the BM theory.

CJ- please come back!!!

Jen- your chart is the best Ive seen in a while. Those temps are awesome! I really hope this is your month!

Sugar- not much longer until you are in 2nd tri!!! Im glad to hear the MS is easing up some. I will have to pop in and check out your pregnancy journal and the pram you bought. Ive been thinking about starting one myself but feel like I wouldnt keep up very well with it.

Prego- Im glad you had a nice time on your trip and it is awesome you got to meet up with Amanda in real life! How fun! Yay for all the baby loot as well:D Ive just started my collection and am excited to really get into shopping mode. When will you have your next scan? Will you find out what flavor your LO is? I hope the MS goes away soon. Mine stopped for a while but over the past week or two Ive been getting nauseous again:nope: 

Lucy- Wow! I cant believe you are almost 30 weeks! Not long until you meet your LO:D

Round- the girls weekend sounds awesome and so relaxing. Maybe it was just what you needed to get that BFP. FX this is the month!

Hi to anyone else I might have missed:hi:

AFM- we had a busy weekend with friends coming in from out of town. It was really nice to see them and catch up. Tim and I have started cleaning out the babys room so we can hopefully have it painted by the end of the month. We have nearly completed our baby registry and I also got my first baby gift an adorable owl pillow from a close friend.


----------



## bbhopes

My FS review is on the 23rd, I have a 3D scan on the 16th (assuming they are doing it for my fibroids but no idea as it's my 26th cycle day at the time), I go back for more blood work (LAST I HOPE) on the 19th, and 22nd, and then home free after the 23rd. Hoping what they find is an easy fix. 

Anyone else go through all this testing at a FS? 
Do you know what the 3d scan is for? 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Round2

Here's some pics from my city......

1. Parliament buildings downtown
2. Looking downtown from parliament hill
3. View from outside my office building of downtown
 



Attached Files:







PeaceTower.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









Rideau.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 2









Bridge.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Round2

Here's some from our cottage this weekend....
 



Attached Files:







porch.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 4









dock.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4









bar.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jenny25

sorry im no good today im so much in a hormonal wreck right now been in tears twice today already urgh kick up the arse x


----------



## bbhopes

:hugs: Jenny


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Jen:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i really sorry guys im ok now x


----------



## Allie84

I'm sorry Jen :hugs: 

I'm actually in a crap mood as well today. I'm finding working from home to be such a thankless job. I slog away and send off my work, but the person I send it to is really a jerk and always only has criticism for me. If the reports are fine, I hear nothing, and if there are mistakes, he's super rude! Just not in the mood to be berated today and that's how it's gone so far. :( 

Also, I think I'm OCD about picking a hospital and OB. Seriously. It's embarassing. I started with one clinic/hospital and a midwife, but tried out the only other clinic/hospital in town with an OB doctor. And as I cannot seem to pick between the two what I've done is see both providers!!! :dohh: I've seen the doctor only once but I have another appointment with him tomorrow....but then I also have my scan booked with the midwife clinic/hospital for July 1st! And tomorrow the doctor is going to want to book my scan...so I have to choose one or the other QUICK, because my insurance will not cover two scans, GD tests, etc and obvs I can only give birth in one....

So what I do in my spare time is research midwives vs obstetricians, and compare the two hospitals via discussion boards and mom forums, etc. 

My choices are:

*Nurse midwife/ new but small hospital/ fancy birth suites, limited space/ limited neonatal care (NICU)/ private hospital
or
*OBGYN/ old but large hospital/ less fancy birth suites, more rooms/ renowned neonatal care and NICU/ non profit teaching hospital

But I still don't have a good gut instinct.....Alex is getting mad a t me for stringining this on for so long....HELP!!!

I want to add I seem to be the only person in the world who is not just happy with what they start with. I'm so worried about picking the 'best' place, it's really annoying even to myself!


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly, so happy things are going well. Bring on Friday!!!!

Hoping, happy you had a good weekend with visitors. Isn't it awesome getting the first baby gift? It makes it feel so real. 

Round, where in Canada do you live again? It's beautiful. LOL at the bar. Happy to hear you had a fun girlie weekend.

BBhopes, FX for good results.


----------



## jenny25

hey allie when do you have choose where you wanna be? i suppose you can wait see how the pregnancy progressed im sure all will be fine hun reason for asking im a high risk paitent and aarron needed some help when he was born due to iugar and low birth weight so he had some problems with his sugar levels and keeping his body warm so if it was me id pick somewhere that didnt have limited scubu units but thats me and my history hun 
sorry you are feeling like crap their is nothing worse than not getting thanked or anything for your job , paul is in the same position paul got a disaplinary after we lost jamie cause he had too much time off ( 4 days and a weeks holiday all taken from his holidays ) hate him for it xxx


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Jenny! :hugs: I guess I have to choose by July 1st as that's when I have my big 20 week ultrasound scheduled with the first place. I know one of my worries IS that if I pick the midwife small hospital, I will need a good NICU (hopefully not, but if) and then feel guilty if something happened! But then part of me wonders if I'd get better care at a small hospital as they have less babies. My brain just doesn't stop.


----------



## Round2

Allie, I chose the hosptial with best NICU and crappy birthing suites. My labour was so fast that I didn't care where I gave birth. I wouldn't have had a chance to use a birthing pool or any other fancy equipment. Also, my daughter was born with meconium in my waters. When she came out I had an entire NICU there to suction her and make sure she was okay. I was really glad with my decsion and will do it again next time.


----------



## jenny25

well hun pick the small hospital hun the care is usually better but if anything needed to be moved im sure they would sort it in a heart beat for you my love its not as if they would leave you stranded you will win both ways my lovely xxx


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - sorry you are having a tough time choosing. I am like that with a lot of things, but I have let go of a lot of that second guessing, as I learned that with many things, whatever decision you make, you can make it how you want - if you are positive and firm in your decision, you will be happy, but if you always doubt and wonder, then you won't be happy.

So I would vote for the OB, just because the few friends I've had that had midwives didn't really get as much out of it as they expected (ie they were let down) and you know that an OB is the most trained to deal with anything that may come up..

Sparkly - I am glad you are feeling better! I would have commented earlier but from your journal it sounded like you didn't want that empty encouragement - this was something you had to come around to yourself, and it's so good that you are feeling positive again! Good luck for Friday (it'll be great!)

AFM - I have a doctor's appt next Monday with the doctor I will be seeing for the prenatal stuff (my family doctor doesn't do prenatal, sadly). I saw this doctor before too. He is good - but he's blunt and honest... I want to beg him to get me another early scan, but I don't know if he'll go for it (just tell me to wait). We'll see.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Oh Allie...I don't mean to be insensitive here, but I'm sure either place will be just fine. It seemed like initially you mainly wanted to go to the second provider because you wanted to get an earlier ultrasound! You and your LO are going to be fine no matter which one you choose!

Sorry about your boss. Some people should never be in that kind of position!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you girls! Why didn't I ask you sooner? :dohh: The more I read your responses the more I think I am also inclined to go with the OB and not the midwife...I want to be all progressive and natural and all that and also use the fancy whirlpool tub of the newer hospital _but_ my heart is telling me I will always wonder if I shouldn't have just picked the older hospital where I know my baby would get the best care in the off chance baby needs it.

And to be honest, I haven't been that impressed with midwives I've met so far. It turns out they are not even with you during labor, they just come in for the popping out the same way an OB would. I don't want interventions to be pushed on me, though, which is something I worry about with an OB. I think I will just have to have a really strongly worded birth plan. Wow, look at me, talking about giving birth and stuff....I guess I'm finally starting to believe I'm going to have a baby at the end of this!

Thanks for all of your input, I really value it. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: Jen

Round I love your pictures and pleased you had a good weekend away.

Hoping its so exicting to start doing things we have started this weekend on the nursery as well (its going to take a while I think as we're away this coming weekend) all though steve wont let me do much bless him I got told this morning that I was not allowed to strip any wallpaper which I havnt. Got told of for lifting the washing basket yesterday so didnt want to get told of again he's so sweet.

BB good luck with all the tests and scans.

Allie sorry about the jerk you're sending work to some people just have no understanding of how to talk to others. Don't feel bad at wanting the best place to give birth and the right people around you. How about making a pros and cons list for each place/person or make a list of all the things in an ideal situation you would want from those providing you with health care during your pregnancy and what you want whereever you give birth like do you want a water birth, what kind of pain relief etc I dont know what your options are where you live for things like that but writing it down might make it clearer in your mind. 

Hoping and Round I know I can't believe I'll be 30 weeks on sat it's amazing and after everything we've been through I feel truely blessed. One of the lovelist things is seeing the happiness in steve's eyes (it used to brake my heart seeing the sadness in his eyes) when he feels the baby move or we're talking about our little one. Sometimes it feels like a dream hopefully round you will be joining us very soon.


----------



## Allie84

pregoinnorge said:


> Oh Allie...I don't mean to be insensitive here, but I'm sure either place will be just fine. It seemed like initially you mainly wanted to go to the second provider because you wanted to get an earlier ultrasound! You and your LO are going to be fine no matter which one you choose!
> 
> Sorry about your boss. Some people should never be in that kind of position!


Haha. You sound like everyone in my 'real life' I've mentioned this to, that I'll be fine either way and I'm just being weird. That's why I think I'm being OCD about this...I seem to care an abnormal amount. Yes, I did want an earlier ultrasound because waiting until 20 weeks seemed so long at the time... but I also genuinely was checking them out to see if I should switch.


----------



## sugarlove

Hey girls.

Sparkly delighted to hear the spotting has stopped and no cramps! :happydance:

Allie I'd go for the OB too. Sounds like the most sensible thing to do.

Round the pics of your cottage look fab. Loving all the booze in the background too! :haha:

Jen sorry about the Boofn, but it's still early. Mine was at 11dpo. I have my fingers crossed.

Hoping yay on starting on your nursery! :thumbup:

SM Hope your Doctor can sort you out with another scan.

Lucy 10 weeks to go! :happydance:

AFM Talking about dog picking up on things. My doggie has shown no interest in my pg so far, but last night curled up and put his head right on my tummy and fell asleep. He's never done that with me before, but I've seen him do it with a heavily prego friend. I've explained that he's going to get a new brother or sister and shown him my scan pics! :haha: Yes I have gone mad!


----------



## SMFirst

Sugar - that's cute about your dog. I think they must be able to sense - my sister's dog acted really protective around her during her pg.. 

My DH has talked to our cats about a new "brother or sister" coming. It's funny how silly we act with our pets!


----------



## Dazed

Allie, I would go with the OB hun. Since there are more beds, you are less likely to be either cast aside or sent to another hospital if all the beds are full at the other one. Also, its always good to have a NICU that know what they are doing instead of having LO shipped off to a childrens hospital or something of that nature. Also, really... do you have to have fancy rooms to give birth? I think for me as long as they are clean and sterile I'm ok.


----------



## jenny25

awww hun your dog sounds so sweet hunny xx


----------



## SMFirst

pregoinorge - I meant to ask, what airplane foods were you avoiding eating? (I can't think of what they'd serve that would be off limits, since most stuff is cooked)

Either I am much more relaxed about eating this time, or I have forgotten what you are not supposed to eat!

I've pretty much avoided caffeine, alcohol (obviously), soft cheese, undercooked meat, deli meat (ah maybe that's one you'd find on a plane), and sushi, and I can't think of anything else at the moment...


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Jen sorry youre feeling down hun...When i feel like poo i like to find one good thing to focus on everyday. Usually it works but sometimes nothing can bring me out of my slump...

Amy indeed you are very lucky to meet Amanda! I miss her alot, ive sent her some messages but ive never gotten a reply so natuarally i feel like i might have upset her at some point...I hope she is doing well and thinking positive for her future...

Allie, i would go with the teaching hospital in any situation. When Hero was hospitalised after her choking incident i took her to the oldest hospital in Athens that is also the best teaching hospital in the country. Yeah the rooms sucked but i got like 20 doctors seeing her everyday during rounds as well as her specialist. You cant beat a teaching hospital for constant attention!

Sparkly love the positivity girl!

AFM i was at the beach house as it was a holiday today. Unfortunately i didnt swim as surprise surprise none of my bikinis fit...I was super bummed but then it started raing till late today so i got over it haha!! Hero was bitten by a million mosquitoes poor babe..


----------



## pregoinnorge

Well, I ordered a gluten-free meal and the dinner wasn't so bad- I think I was able to eat that. The breakfast though was a little bit dodgy because it came out with a tray of sliced ham and turkey and cheeses and also a rice cake thing with smoked salmon. I ate the grapes though :)

I know what you mean about missing Amanda. She was a key fixture here for a long time and helped me through some tough times (as did you all too!). I'm sure she would love to hear from you.


----------



## vickyd

I never eat airplane food...The smell alone puts me off! Saying that last year when i went to Thailand first clss i ate a lovely veal steak.


----------



## pregoinnorge

wow - first class sounds amazing! Although I'm pretty sure we'll never afford transatlantic first class tickets :)

It wasn't the taste of the airplane food that made me sick, it was that they served scrambled eggs for breakfast and the smell wafted through the whole plane. I had to make a run for it.


----------



## pregoinnorge

oh and Allie, I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. Of course you have every right to make sure you get the best possible care for you and your LO! Listen to the girls with experience and opinions :) I just don't think you need to stress yourself out too much with the decision!


----------



## Allie84

Amy, don't worry, my feelings weren't hurt! And I will overthink any situation, I'm horrible for that...so it's good to be told not to.

:hugs: Thanks again for your input ladies, I'm going with the OB, more rooms, teaching hospital. I won't get floor to ceiling windows or a whirlpool tub (and DH won't get his own bed hehe) but I think I'll be too distracted to care! I won't do any more waffling on the decision, either, and that should make me feel better.. 

Urgh, salmon, veal, scrambled eggs on planes? Whenever I've flown transatlantically I've had chicken and veggies for dinner and a croissant and fruit for breakfast...I don't think I could handle all of that stuff you guys have been served! 

I'm like you SM, I can't seem to remember what I'm not supposed to eat other than lunch meat. I even ate bleu cheese the other day, oops, but it was pasteurized so I didn't worry about it. I did however, just breathe in a loaf of horrible moldy bread that was hiding in our kitchen. :( It's now in the bin but I'm hoping I didn't ingest mold spores!

Vicky, that sounds like a lovely day (well apart from the bugs and the rain). I'm sure you looked fabulous, though!


----------



## jenny25

Did any of you uk girls watch that choose too die programme that was on bbc2 i found it quiet hard too watch a man die x


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I'm glad the girls were able to help you with your decision. As long as you are happy I'm sure the hospital you picked with be just fine:thumbup:

SM- I hope you get your early scan!

Vicky- poor little Hero and her mosquito bites

AFM- lately I've been getting mild af type cramps on and off for the past 2 weeks or so. I'm not too worried because I can feel her move and I keep remembering what you said Allie about the uterus growing fast between week 15-19 but I was wondering if any of you other preggos have this?


----------



## pregoinnorge

I get them sometimes too hoping, but mine are really mild. In a way it's hard to tell if they are like period cramps or light stomach cramps. HTH! :)


----------



## hoping:)

mine are really light too and mostly feel uncomfortable but it is the same achy af feeling. I guess it is just my uterus stretching.


----------



## Allie84

I get them as well. I've been getting them off and on since my BFP, but they were most painful during the first few weeks of pregnancy. They kind of come in waves....sometimes they feel like mild AF cramps, sometimes it's just an achey uterus feeling. I feel them most if I've been walking a lot or really active. Sometimes in the middle of the night. Reading the 2nd tri forums, they seem to be really common.


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, yes, it's true, I met my first disco chick, Amy! Amy of course I don't mind that you mentioned it. I was going to, but haven't had the chance. We had a nice time eating lunch and getting to know each other. I agree Amy, it was a little weird talking B&B lingo out loud to another person. What's stranger is that even though we just met, we both know so much personal info about each other. Technology is a weird and wonderful thing. 

And Vicky, I'm not mad at you! You've written to me during some pretty low points and I would have trouble finding the energy to respond. Once I did get the energy, I would usually just post to the entire thread so I didn't have to repeat myself.

I would love to meet all of you some day. That's my goal. If any of you are ever in SF, you better let me know. And I'll do the same if I'm in your part of the woods. Though I'm probably more apt to go to London than Fargo, no offense Allie! 

So I have that team of specialists reviewing my MRI film tomorrow and to talk about any recommendations they might have. I'm not expecting to hear anything new. What I want them to advise on is whether or not they think surgery is a good idea. I will talk to the doctor about the team's recommendations next Monday. Once I've heard from them, Tim and I will make a more definite decision about surgery vs. surrogacy. We tried naturally this month and AF came 3 days ago. I've been crying a lot about it. It was my first time trying in many months and I really wanted to be pregnant. At the same time, I'm scared shitless to be pregnant again knowing my odds. 

Tim's cousin had a baby shower over the weekend. I emailed her and told her that there was no way I could attend and was completely honest with her. She was graciously understanding. I'm getting really good at establishing my boundaries.

Not much else to report. I've been plurking. Sounds like all you preggos are doing really well. Gaynor, I'm especially glad to hear the spotting stopped for you. 

I want to give a special shout out to the non-preggos. It seems like we are a minority these days in the Disco thread. I know it can be heartbreaking sometimes. I look forward to us wiping out the non-preggo status from this thread all together. (even if that means someone else becomes preggo for me.)

xoxo


----------



## Dazed

Hi Amanda! I'm so glad you have started establishing your boundaries. Its a good thing to have and I wish you all the luck in the world for your specialists consultation. Sorry I can't say more, but my words for you are from the bottom of my heart and I only want the best for you.


----------



## SMFirst

Amanda - good luck with the appt tomorrow. Hope they give you some solid answers. And that's good you are doing what's best for you (setting boundaries). Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Allie84

No offense taken. :rofl:

Awww Hearty it's so good to hear from you!!! I could just cry!!! (I am so emotional this evening). I think it's just fantastic that you and Amy met in person.....I really wish I could have been there! 

It sounds like things are really moving along and that's great. Sorry about the :witch: but a definite decision in the next week is a great milestone. Good luck!!! 

I really, really hope with all my heart every single person on this thread gets their forever baby. And I don't see any reason why that won't be a reality in the future! It will be a joyous occassion....but I know how it can seem. Even though it sometimes feels like I've been pregnant forever, I am one of the last people on this thread to get a BFP and there were even births from this thread before I got a BFP, so I really do understand how hard it can be. :( We all deserve this so much, I wish we could all be happily pregnant..... :cry:


----------



## CJSG1977

Amanda its so lovely to hear from you again! And wonderful that you got to meet up with Amy! It must have felt like old friends in many ways with the things we all share on here!

I wish you the very best of luck tomorrow and I hope that it means you get to put your plan in motion to move forward!

I agree to that I would LOVE to see everyone in this thread have their bfp and forever baby!

I look forward to hearing how you get on hunni! Best Wishes :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty please let us know how things go at the meeting. Everyone really cares for you on this thread you must know that. Glad i didnt say something upsetting to you! 

Amy i travel first class when on buisness! I could never afford that on my own lol!


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes said:


> My FS review is on the 23rd, I have a 3D scan on the 16th (assuming they are doing it for my fibroids but no idea as it's my 26th cycle day at the time), I go back for more blood work (LAST I HOPE) on the 19th, and 22nd, and then home free after the 23rd. Hoping what they find is an easy fix.
> 
> Anyone else go through all this testing at a FS?
> Do you know what the 3d scan is for?
> How is everyone else doing?

I had loads of testing done BEFORE I met my FS. He was happy to avoid having to do it all, I think. LOL I never had a 3D ultrasound though. Not sure about that.



jenny25 said:


> sorry im no good today im so much in a hormonal wreck right now been in tears twice today already urgh kick up the arse x

:hugs:



jenny25 said:


> Did any of you uk girls watch that choose too die programme that was on bbc2 i found it quiet hard too watch a man die x

Oh? What's this about? I obviously don't have BBC2.



heart tree said:


> Hi girls, yes, it's true, I met my first disco chick, Amy! Amy of course I don't mind that you mentioned it. I was going to, but haven't had the chance. We had a nice time eating lunch and getting to know each other. I agree Amy, it was a little weird talking B&B lingo out loud to another person. What's stranger is that even though we just met, we both know so much personal info about each other. Technology is a weird and wonderful thing.
> 
> And Vicky, I'm not mad at you! You've written to me during some pretty low points and I would have trouble finding the energy to respond. Once I did get the energy, I would usually just post to the entire thread so I didn't have to repeat myself.
> 
> I would love to meet all of you some day. That's my goal. If any of you are ever in SF, you better let me know. And I'll do the same if I'm in your part of the woods. Though I'm probably more apt to go to London than Fargo, no offense Allie!
> 
> So I have that team of specialists reviewing my MRI film tomorrow and to talk about any recommendations they might have. I'm not expecting to hear anything new. What I want them to advise on is whether or not they think surgery is a good idea. I will talk to the doctor about the team's recommendations next Monday. Once I've heard from them, Tim and I will make a more definite decision about surgery vs. surrogacy. We tried naturally this month and AF came 3 days ago. I've been crying a lot about it. It was my first time trying in many months and I really wanted to be pregnant. At the same time, I'm scared shitless to be pregnant again knowing my odds.
> 
> Tim's cousin had a baby shower over the weekend. I emailed her and told her that there was no way I could attend and was completely honest with her. She was graciously understanding. I'm getting really good at establishing my boundaries.
> 
> Not much else to report. I've been plurking. Sounds like all you preggos are doing really well. Gaynor, I'm especially glad to hear the spotting stopped for you.
> 
> I want to give a special shout out to the non-preggos. It seems like we are a minority these days in the Disco thread. I know it can be heartbreaking sometimes. I look forward to us wiping out the non-preggo status from this thread all together. (even if that means someone else becomes preggo for me.)
> 
> xoxo

Glad you were able to be honest about your boundaries! :hugs: Its nice to hear from you again!


AFM... It wasn't a great day around here. We had a bit of a rough patch. But, its nothing worth whinging about. We're past it after a long talk. Still feeling okay about the cycle. Shots sucked last night, but they were fine tonight. U/S and E2 check in the morning. I'll report when I know something.


----------



## jenny25

Hey megg sorry your having a rough day i think a few of us are having days like that at the moment hunny huge hugs xxxx

Basically it was about a man called peter smedily who motonurone disease and he and his wife travelled too switserland as their is a place who assist on assisted suicide and basically he and his wife decided that the time was right for him too die so he had too go their get 2 assesments done by a doctor too see if they can help he was ill and getting worse so they helped him die and it was shown on tv him dying xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Hey megg sorry your having a rough day i think a few of us are having days like that at the moment hunny huge hugs xxxx

Basically it was about a man called peter smedily who motonurone disease and he and his wife travelled too switserland as their is a place who assist on assisted suicide and basically he and his wife decided that the time was right for him too die so he had too go their get 2 assesments done by a doctor too see if they can help he was ill and getting worse so they helped him die and it was shown on tv him dying xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Wow, Jen... That would be a bit hard to watch. I imagine I'd be crying before it was over with!


----------



## jenny25

Megg when it came down too seeing the posion work it was hard i did feel really uncomfy watching him die poor sod

Well bfn another high temp oh well i didnt get my bfps too 10 and 11 dpo arghhhh


----------



## jenny25

Megg when it came down too seeing the posion work it was hard i did feel really uncomfy watching him die poor sod

Well bfn another high temp oh well i didnt get my bfps too 10 and 11 dpo arghhhh


----------



## VGibs

Oh life is just grand....a new and utterly awful symptom of my new PPD meds...horrific nightmares. 

Does anyone remember the scene in Trainspotting where the baby dies???? I had nightmares last night non stop about that one scene. I kept trying to save the baby and only got there as the baby was breathing her last breath. It was terrible. All because I was reading about a movie on Wiki and the actress was in trainspotting. It was full on awful. I kept having to wake up and check on my kids every hour. I don't know what is worse. The nightmares or having the PPD.


----------



## vickyd

Virginia i think its pretty well known that sometimes the drug can be worse than the disease. This is why alot of people myself included try to find other ways of dealing with the illness in hand. For PPD i would go down the therapy route and see the results before popping a pill. Obviously this is a very personal matter...


----------



## Sparkly

Morning Ladies

Hoping - How lovely to get your first gift

bb - good luck with you FS review

Allie - argh the birthing choice! We don't really have much flexibility with the choice with the NHS...well I certainly haven't, as I am high risk, I have been referred to a consultant obstetrician and will give birth in hospital being overseen by him/her. No lovely midwife unit for me!!! I believe you are right and obs do push for intervention more, as you say you will have to be strong willed but mindful.

SM - Thanks for the encouragement, when I saw the blood on Saturday, I assumed that it was all over. So I was surprised that it stopped straight away, as I was just waiting for the cramping to start really :dohh: but it never did!! I hate that my positivity has been taken away from me for now...fingers crossed, it will come back in droves on Friday. good luck with getting another early scan hun x

Lucy - OMG girl, you are nearly 30 weeks!!!

sugar - awww that is soooo sweet about your doggie....I'll bet he can hear the baby's heatbeat, their hearing is much more sensitive than ours. Do you have a doppler?

vic - Balls!!!! about the bikinis not fitting :growlmad: how annoying!! I'm scared to try any of my swimwear on and we go on holiday in 3 weeks!!! Poor Hero getting mozzies nibbling her.....they always get me I hate the bluddy things!!

Hoping - I get the cramping in my uterus too, it's usually a sign for me that I am pregnant. They are very gentle though and not at all painful, and like Allie said I get them more when I've been busy and then lay down and relax, i can feel them more then.

Hearty - Hiya hun :hi: good god we all really miss you :hugs: good luck with your appointment, I look forward to hearing how you got on xxx

Meggles - looking forward you your update too :hugs:

Jen - keep testing chicka, your temps are ace!!!

V - sorry about the nightmares hun x


----------



## VGibs

Vicky - I'm not a big fan of therapy for depression. I did therapy for a very long time for OCD...and it helped there but I have had a lot of testing done and the issue with my depression is chemical. The same with my sister. She has an eating disorder which has been helped with intense therapy but for her depression it really didn't help. So she had the same lab tests that i did and it appeared chemical for her as well. I have been on the same meds since I was 20. The problem now is because I am breastfeeding I need a specific kind of medicine. And finding the right fit is challenging.


----------



## vickyd

That sucks...I think if i were in your shoes id probably give up breastfeeding...


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry you're dealing with nightmares now, V! :hugs:

My scan was great, actually. Trigger might even be tonight. I'll know more in a few hours. The pertinent #'s are in the first post of my journal under 'cycle 3.'


----------



## bbhopes

excellent news Megg!


----------



## VGibs

megg - does that mean you have like 10 of 18+ follies???? Dont they normally burst out at 18+??? I remember reading that somehwere once.....holy crap your gonna be octomom!


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- it is so great to hear from you! I hope you frequent the thread more often. Good luck at the upcoming appointment:thumbup:

Megg- I'm glad to hear the scan went great! I'm off to check your journal...

V- sorry the new meds are giving you nightmares:hugs:

Jenny- your chart is still looking awesome:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls 

Pauls uncle has taken a turn for the worst the one that been in intensive care for last 3\4 months basically they cant do anymore and its just a matter of time ive contacted the priest too read him his last rights and i have cancelled my appointment tomorrow and its now moved too 8th july i cant possibly have us go through this at the moment while john is so bad out of respect for him and the family its best thing right now x


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls 

Pauls uncle has taken a turn for the worst the one that been in intensive care for last 3\4 months basically they cant do anymore and its just a matter of time ive contacted the priest too read him his last rights and i have cancelled my appointment tomorrow and its now moved too 8th july i cant possibly have us go through this at the moment while john is so bad out of respect for him and the family its best thing right now x


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I'm really sorry to hear about your uncle. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Megg, I am super, duper excited for you. This IS going to be it!

Hearty, sorry about AF. Good luck with your appointment today. Hope you do come back, us TTC girls are dwindling in numbers!

Vgibs, sorry about the PPD. I hope you can find something that helps. Do you have a journal? Maybe having somewhere to vent your feelings will help.

Allie, I think you've made a good decision. How much longer till we find out the flavour?

CJ, did you take and OPK today? Are your lines any lighter?

I'm suppose to get my positive OPK today. Took one this morning and again, it's nowhere near positive. Guess the expensive OPK's don't work me either...or I'm going to OV late. I really don't understand why these things never work for me. I've been taking them 3 times a day while holding my pee for 4 hours at a time. Oh well, got my u/s on Thursday, so I'll know for sure what is going on then.


----------



## VGibs

Round - I have a journal ya...its actually how I knew I was getting depressed again. Because I couldnt concentrate on my writing.

grrr meme thinks the keyboard is fun....apparently she wants to say something....

h gbgfdgdf hhhjhg vbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbg mn hgj


----------



## VGibs

There we have it....our first post BY a disco baby lol


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Jenny!


----------



## vickyd

Round when i was ttc and i started reading and posting in B&B i thought about using OPK and temping at the same time. I discussed this with my doc and he wasnt very keen on the idea. He said that the window for a positive opk can be very slim and that not all women can use them as indicators. Obviously i had the option of going for a scan around ovulation to see what was going on so indeed i never used them. 

Megg hun everything is really looking promising!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Jen I am so sorry to hear about your uncle my thoughts are with you and your family.

V sorry to hear about the nightmares hope you dont have anymore.

Megg :happydance: so exicted for cycle for you.

Hearty good luck with your appointment its so lovely to see you have missed you.


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> Round when i was ttc and i started reading and posting in B&B i thought about using OPK and temping at the same time. I discussed this with my doc and he wasnt very keen on the idea. He said that the window for a positive opk can be very slim and that not all women can use them as indicators. Obviously i had the option of going for a scan around ovulation to see what was going on so indeed i never used them.

Ya, I guess that I'm one of those people who have a short surge. It's so annoying because it's the only way of getting advanced notice. I do have an u/s on Thursday, but I'd like to know what is going on in there now. I think I'd also just like to pee on something and have it turn positive for once.


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> megg - does that mean you have like 10 of 18+ follies???? Dont they normally burst out at 18+??? I remember reading that somehwere once.....holy crap your gonna be octomom!

I have at least 6 that are 18+mm. They would normally be able to burst at anything beyond 16mm, but that's not how IVF works. IVF almost never makes octo-moms (except the ACTUAL octo-mom.. but her doctor wasn't following ethical practices). I'll take my trigger shot, and then they'll remove them all. They aren't allowed to put more than 3 back. :thumbup:



VGibs said:


> There we have it....our first post BY a disco baby lol

That's fantastic! :haha:



jenny25 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Pauls uncle has taken a turn for the worst the one that been in intensive care for last 3\4 months basically they cant do anymore and its just a matter of time ive contacted the priest too read him his last rights and i have cancelled my appointment tomorrow and its now moved too 8th july i cant possibly have us go through this at the moment while john is so bad out of respect for him and the family its best thing right now x

I'm so sorry, Jen! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys im so tired im going to try get some sleep just so you know if my temp stays the same or higher ff sad possible triphasic on cd30 xx


----------



## sugarlove

Jen sorry to hear about your Paul's Uncle. :hugs::hugs:

Round clomid can make your cycles longer or shorter. Try not to stress about it hun. Ov will happen when it happens. Easier said than done, I know though.

Hearty great to hear from you as always. Sorry about the boofn this month, but best of luck with your appt sweetie.

Megg your follies sound like they're doing really well! :thumbup:

I've just had a total mind block of everything else I've just read!

Hi to all the other disco girlies.:hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Just thought I'd come say 'hi'!! :wave: I was away for a week and have caught up now and been plurking a bit the last few days.

Big hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: yogi 

did you have a good time away?


----------



## hoping:)

Jen- I'm so sorry Paul's uncle is doing poorly:hugs:

Round- I had short surges as well but monitoring my cm and cervical position helped. I like charting because I knew for sure when I ovulated and would do SMEP until I confirmed with my chart that I o'd. 

Hi Yogi:hi:


----------



## jenny25

Morning guys ... temp did go up but clearly that dont mean anything :( x


----------



## Megg33k

I think its looks great, Jen! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Sorry to hear about Paul's uncle, Jen. :hug: Chart still looking fab.

Hi Yogi, welcome back! :wave: I saw on FB your cat went missing....has he been found?

Megg, well done on the good results!

Round, we find out July 1st!!! I had a dream it was a girl last night. 

Virginia, sorry about the bad dreams. 

AFM it turns out I'm sticking with my original hospital and midwife unit....looong story. I am just going to be grateful I'm in good enough health (thus far) to only need midwives. And I'm going to stop finding problems where there are none. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- your chart still looks really good and you are only 10 dpo so don't be so down just yet:hugs:

Meg- WOOHOO for triggering today:happydance:

Allie- I can't wait for you to have your scan:D


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I've got my next scan date through and its a week after yours on the 8th July hope the time flys by for both of us Im sure it will.

Megg so exicted for you :happydance:

Jen thinking of you :hugs:

How is everyone today?


----------



## yogi77

my trip was great, the lake was beautiful and the cabins were really cute. we did a lot of fishing on the lake and otherwise generally relaxing. 

before we left I found out my glucose results of the second test. I had 3 blood tests done and I failed 1 out of 3 so was diagnosed with gestational diabetes. My number was sooo close too, it's very frustrating, but something I have to deal with now. 

I had to go get a blood test monitor before we left for our trip so now I prick my fingers 4 times a day after meals and before bed to monitor my blood sugar. I've had to cut out fruit juice altogether and really cut down on the amount of milk I drink. I have to eat 3 small meals a day and 3 or 4 snacks a day. Thankfully my numbers have been fine, I've had a couple of high ones after eating out or having a couple of cookies with a meal. I meet with a dietician tomorrow who will hopefully give me some ideas of meals and snacks because right now I feel like I have no guidance on what I should be eating and how much. At least my numbers have been good so far.

It's been very frustrating for me because I thought I ate healthy and I have always walked 30 minutes a day with my dog, was not overweight, and had only gained 9 pounds so far this pregnancy. Of course it's just one more thing for me to worry about and reading about it on the internet only makes it worse. 

Oh....and yes Allie, my cat came back!!! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Just popping in guys just now john passed away at tea time so i probably wont really be about for a little while im so gutted 49 year old thats how old he was :( i need too spend time with my family xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Jenny! I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: Sending you and your family love and strength!


----------



## LucyJ

Jen I commented on your fb status but wanted to say here as well how sorry I am and that my thoughts are with you & your family. :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

sorry to hear that Jenny :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi sorry to hear about having GD it sounds like your being looked after and your managing it. Glad you had a good break away and good news your cat came back. Its nice to have you back here. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Thank you guys xx


----------



## vickyd

very sorry for your loss Jen...


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry to hear Jenny :( He's in a better place now.

You'll be an excellent support for the family, but be sure to get support when you need it.

See you back here soon )


----------



## SMFirst

Yogi - Glad your trip was fun (we'll have to get up there some day!) - Sounds like you will manage the slight GD well ..


----------



## Round2

So sorry Jen, hope you're okay.

Yogi, that's too bad about the GD. Hopefully being borderline means you won't have too many issues. Your trip sounds fabulous...oh and GO CANUCKS!!

Allie, I'm thinking girl too. 

Megg, getting so excited for you. I'm just about to OV so our EDD will be very close (listen to how positive I'm being!!).

Still no +OPK...I'm giving up testing though. My u/s is tomorrow and I'm literally pouring out EWCM...OV has got be close. I seriously can not believe how much EWCM I have...and I haven't had to drink green tea. I think it's the clomid. Whatever it is, it's working!!


----------



## Allie84

Another girl vote...I think I'll put a poll in my journal before my scan. Alex is so thoroughly convinced it's a girl that he said he's going to start caller her 'she' now. 

Yogi, so happy your cat was found. Bummer about the GD but it sounds like your test was borderline and you're managing it well, so that's good. I wouldn't worry too much...it's all about degrees, and you said, you are at a healthy weight, eat well and your sugars have been good so far. 

Jen, I am so sorry for your loss. :( Thinking of you and your family at this time. We're always here if you need to vent. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Round - I put a thing on facebook about how Boston deserves to win (because they do, I'm so disappointed in the Canucks after Monday..) and all my friends got mad at me hehe


----------



## Round2

SM - I was upset too....so disappointned. But it's a game 7, either team deserves to win....but I'm cheering for the Canucks as I really want to see a Canadian team win.

Ah, my hubby would be so proud of me....all this talk about hockey on a TTCAL thread!!


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> So sorry Jen, hope you're okay.
> 
> Yogi, that's too bad about the GD. Hopefully being borderline means you won't have too many issues. Your trip sounds fabulous...oh and GO CANUCKS!!
> 
> Allie, I'm thinking girl too.
> 
> Megg, getting so excited for you. I'm just about to OV so our EDD will be very close (listen to how positive I'm being!!).
> 
> Still no +OPK...I'm giving up testing though. My u/s is tomorrow and I'm literally pouring out EWCM...OV has got be close. I seriously can not believe how much EWCM I have...and I haven't had to drink green tea. I think it's the clomid. Whatever it is, it's working!!

Love that optimism! Maybe we'll deliver the same day! :)


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm very sorry for your loss Jen...

I hope the GD is OK to handle Yogi. How frustrating!


----------



## bbhopes

Sorry for your families loss Jen.


----------



## hoping:)

Jen:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## vickyd

morning ladies!

I have a new pet, a hurt pigeon has decided to take up residence on my small balcony...I fucking hate pigeons!!!! Its already shat all over the place and ill be having a nervous breakdown very soon if it doesnt heal soon...

So we have booked the chapel and venue for the wedding/christening for the 18th of september. Ill try and find pics to post!


----------



## vickyd




----------



## Dazed

Vicky - That place looks lovely! I wouldn't mind being married there.


----------



## Round2

Wow Vicky, those places look stunning....right on the water...how romantic is that? Do we all get an invite???


----------



## vickyd

Definately!! Sept. 18th all are welcome!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky yay to booking chapel and venue, its looks beautiful!!


----------



## VGibs

Sorry Jenny - In our family it's considered bad luck to speak of a loved one who is ill until after they get better or they pass. That's why I've said naught until now.


----------



## hoping:)

vicky- the venue looks incredible!


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous venue, Vicky! I love it! I'd be there if I could!


----------



## Allie84

Oh Vicky it's gorgeous!!! So beautiful and very romantic....


----------



## SMFirst

That looks like a great spot for your ceremony Vicky :)

Well everyone in my town is dejected and embarassed today after the big hockey game and events that followed. Once again, I'm glad I don't live in the city.

Here's one of many news stories:
Vancouver Riot


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky those pics are so lovely! You'll have to take lots of pics for us lot!


----------



## VGibs

SMfirst - I was so embarrassed by that show...mind you Habs fan have a good riot or two after a playoff game. I doubt a good ole TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS fan would do the same!!!!!!!!! hahahahaha I should link my article I wrote about the rivarly between TO and the Sens! haha


----------



## Allie84

The link to the article didn't work for me, but I did read about the riots....too much testosterone!!! I've witnessed bar fights and street fights in Scotland after football matches...it's like the men have no better way to handle themselves (especially if drinking is involved)...


----------



## VGibs

Allie - U can imagine Canadian men are the most the same...unless they are french like my Ian...then they swagger large and no arese to back them up with LOl


----------



## SMFirst

I think I fixed the link, but it's not hard to find anyway. It totally was all young stupid men doing all the damage, and then a couple thousand no-brains watching them and encouraging more violence.. bah!


----------



## yogi77

Ugh, as if it wasn't bad enough we lost the cup, but then a bunch of idiots have to go and destroy and riot downtown vancouver?? How embarassing for us and for Canada in general. 

It is great that there are so many volunteers out there to help clean everything up though.


----------



## SMFirst

yogi - yes they interviewed one volunteer on this morning's new and it brought tears to my eyes to see the good nature of people (and I know that there are more good people than anarchists in our city!)


----------



## VGibs

True be that me canuk sistas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Allie and Sugar both have avacados!!!!!!! How cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Oh dear...I fear Ive had one extra glass of wine with supper...I hearby disrgard every statement Ive made...from now until sunday


----------



## Sparkly

Alert Alert Nato has updated in her own actual journal :)


----------



## Round2

So disappointed the Canuck's didn't win. The riots were just embarassing!!!

I'll have to run and check out Nato's journal. Hope she comes back to visit us here sometime.

Vicky, my plane tickets are booked!!

Good luck tomorrow Megg. Can't wait to hear how many eggs they collect. My guess is 15!!

Just got back from u/s. Got two big fat juicy follicles.....24mm and 25mm. I should OV literally any minute! Told DH he needs to skip after football beers so he can come home and take care of business....ahhhh so romantic!!


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> So disappointed the Canuck's didn't win. The riots were just embarassing!!!
> 
> I'll have to run and check out Nato's journal. Hope she comes back to visit us here sometime.
> 
> Vicky, my plane tickets are booked!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Megg. Can't wait to hear how many eggs they collect. My guess is 15!!
> 
> Just got back from u/s. Got two big fat juicy follicles.....24mm and 25mm. I should OV literally any minute! Told DH he needs to skip after football beers so he can come home and take care of business....ahhhh so romantic!!

I would be ecstatic with 15! Loving your guess!!! 

Woohoo! Those are about to pop anytime now! Wow! Catch 'em!


----------



## Sparkly

Update in my journal page 217 xxxx


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Round2

Yay Sparkly!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:wohoo:


----------



## vickyd

Megg any news on your front???


----------



## Megg33k

Not yet, honey! Its still just over 4 hours till retrieval! You'll know when I know! :)


----------



## vickyd

Ill be waiting and pestering you in the meantime!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't mind a bit! :D I'm just ready to get this done! Kevin will be home in about 2-2.5 hours to do our "collection"... We collect at home with a collection condom, so the process feels a bit more organic and a bit less clinical. I shudder to think of our babies being "produced" with him alone in a room with a cup! :nope: Not how I want to think of my child's conception! Then... We have to be at the clinic in just over 3 hours for... I don't know! There's no good reason to be there 45 min early in my experience, but we're supposed to be! And, then collection is in just about 4 hours. I'll be out of there maybe 30 min later! I won't know anything about how many fertilized, but I'll know how many eggs we got. The rest will come via phone call in the morning! I'm not really scared like I usually am... but I'm anxious to get it done. I really, really want to know what we're dealing with this time! Its gone so well so far, and I think I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop. I feel optimistic... but I'm also scared that SOMETHING has to go wrong because nothing has yet. I've had a couple of medication issues... I had a hard time getting one of them because there was a national shortage... but we got it. And, then my pharmacy forgot to ship one of the other ones, but it wasn't a specialty drug (just an antibiotic) and I was able to get it about 20 min after I told the clinic it was missing. Those are the biggest "uh oh" moments we've had so far... and, I'm definitely not complaining about either of them! It just makes me worry that something major has to go wrong now. Or, worse yet, that the whole process will be perfect and then the cycle will fail for no good reason! But, that's neither here nor there! I'm just going to keep feeling positive for as long as I possibly can. And, I'm going to hope that the universe is cutting me some fucking slack this time and allowing me to have good things happen finally!


----------



## vickyd

I was the same way, had some worrying moments and some shit happen in the beginning that had me thinking "whats next?" or "the signs are bad" and every once in a while "maybe the world will cut me some slack this time"!!! I sooo hope all the gliches are behind you and from now on things will go your way! P.s i like how you are personalising the conception!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I just keep thinking that it has to work out eventually... Why not now?


----------



## jenny25

hi guys i just thought id pop in too wish megg good luck today and yay for gaynor xx


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck Meg!!! I hope that the universe is finally cutting you some slack... its about time!


----------



## Sparkly

Fucking Hell Jen...........:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I see your chart missy......I spy a :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## yogi77

Yes Jenny is that a +HPT I see on your chart link???? :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

early congrats Jenny!


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> hi guys i just thought id pop in too wish megg good luck today and yay for gaynor xx

:wohoo: OMG! How dare you not tell me?!?! CONGRATS!!!! :wohoo:


AFM... We retrieved 9 eggs. The whole sordid story is in my journal, in great detail. I'm in lots of pain, but I'm very happy! :)


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Megg!!!! Sorry you're in pain but 9 is an awesome number!!! :happydance:

Jenny!!!! OMG you've kept that one quiet haha. Can we see some lines please?!?!?! I wanna look at a BFP!!! :) CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

A good day on the Disco Derail thread!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SMFirst

great job Megg!


----------



## jenny25

hi guys i did post some in my journal as they are not the best in pic terms paul could see it we had too hurry because we have had a houseful of guests in as we have been making arrangements so it was all quick i will do another tomorrow morning :) ... i thought af had started a little while ago cause i felt a gush of fluid i was like oh great but no it was like clear watery sticky fluid and i thought that was rather weird x


----------



## hoping:)

Woohoo for 9 retrieved Megg:happydance:

OMG! I totally missed the + on your chart Jenny!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance:

Such great news on the thread today:D


----------



## VGibs

HOLY FLAMING HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew yer chart was looking good because veryone else said it did but WOW!


----------



## Sparkly

Just popping by to show off my linkie to my shiny new preggo journal :flower:


----------



## Round2

Congrats Jenny!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

9 eggs retrieved, 8 mature, 6 fertilized! 6 embies growing!!! Tentatively scheduled for transfer at 2:15 Monday, but might get pushed to a 5 day transfer on Wednesday instead!!! :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Awesome Megg....that's what you were hoping for right? 6 eggs? So what's the advantage of waiting for 5 days for transfer? How many will they put back in?


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Awesome Megg....that's what you were hoping for right? 6 eggs? So what's the advantage of waiting for 5 days for transfer? How many will they put back in?

I did get exactly what I was hoping for. I wanted at least 6 to fertilize! 

Advantage of 5 day... At day 3, you have an embryo. At day 4, you have a morula. At day 5, you have a blastocyst. A fertilized egg must reach blastocyst stage (in utero or in vitro) in order to be able to implant. If you put them back on day 3, you can't know if they have the potential to reach blastocyst stage and implant. But, when there aren't very many embryos, its risky to try and wiat until day 5, because its harder for them to grow 5 days in a lab than in a uterus. There's always a risk of losing some when going to day 5. If we wait till day 5 though, my clinic always does assisted hatching. Basically, they make a small hole in the shell (zona pellucida) making it easier for the blastocyst to hatch out and implant. Also, anything that survives to day 5 has every potential to implant and grow. Does any of this make sense? I can't tell sometimes! LOL

Legally, they can put back 1, 2, or 3. Knowing my FS, I'd be surprised if he put 3 back, but that's what I'd like to see happen. I won't know for sure until the day of transfer!


----------



## VGibs

Can you not ask for 3 to be put back in??? What do they do with the others????


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls. Megg what great news, 6 embies is fantastic! :happydance::happydance:

Jen big congrats, you must be thrilled! :wohoo::wohoo:

AFM I caved today and paid for another scan as anxiety reaching high levels and NHS scan not till 27th. Baby has grown loads, was wriggling away and the sonographer got it it to do a massive roll over. It was so sweet! He's 80% sure of the sex already, but I resisted and didn't find out. Mal is away for a week with work, so my Mum came with me and blubbed all the way through it. :haha:

Would anyone be kind enough to put my scan pic up for me in my journal if I send it via my iphone. I don't know how to upload pics and Mal the expert is away.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies
:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Here are Megg's lil embies!!!! 

:baby: :happydance: :yipee: :laugh2: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## VGibs

Sugar - if they are that sure of the sex already it MUST be a boy! Lil mini Mal!


----------



## sugarlove

Mal is sure it's a boy anyway due to the fact it kicks a lot on scans! :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - Congratulations to your 6 growing embies! I hope they decide to do 3...then there's more potential for twins...a big family in one go :) - twins rock...I'm one and love it:flower:

*Sugar* - Glad your little lady or man is growing well...So you're staying on Team Yellow then?

*Jenny* - WOW! Congratulations!!! :dust:


----------



## sugarlove

V how sweet Megg's little embies are! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarlove

I think so Bleu. It's so tempting to find out, but I want a surprise!

How you doing lady?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Awesome results Megg! Can't wait more good news :)

Congrats Jenny! I'm gonna have to go take a look at your BFP. I can't get enough of looking at those...

Happy you had a great scan Sugar :) That's so awesome! Have you been having problems lately (sorry if I missed something)? My 20(ish) week scan is also on the 27th!

Oh and I put a new pic in my journal :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - We're doing good...we're having a wee boy...I just needed to find out what sex that babe was...my sister did a surprise though and loved not knowing...I think it's totally a personal decision I'm just too much of a curious cat. :blush: We had a scan Friday and all was well - morphology one - I was so nervous but he's beautiful...really helped me connect more seeing him so fully formed. Sorry I can't help with scan photos since I don't have a smart phone...I have one of those archaic ones (I'm so bad with technology - phone wise)


----------



## sugarlove

Amy I've just been anxious as usual. Not really any real reason to think that anything is wrong. Think I'll be a lot better when I hit the 12 week mark next week. Going to pop into your journal for a look at pic.

Bleu delighted to hear that all is well with you and you're having a little fella. How cute! Off to your journal too!

Check out my new prego one, although there are no pics in in yet! :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Megg - :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: that's fantastic news hun, you did good girl :hugs:

Sugar - It must be a boy if he is reasonably sure already.......he must've seen a lil hotdog :flower: :happydance:

Bleu - congrats :blue: Bleu is team bleu :dance:

prego - off to your journal to have a peek at piccie


----------



## sugarlove

I don't know if he did Sparkly. He was going on about some lines or something that he could tell what the sex was. I wasn't really listening at that point, as I was too busy watching the screen.


----------



## Sparkly

Ah yes the nub theory thingie


----------



## yogi77

awesome news Megg, congrats!!

off to stalk everyone's journal pictures!


----------



## sugarlove

Do you think that's what he was using Sparkly?

I found this off the internet:

All embryos have a small bud or swelling. It's known as the genital nub or protuberance. If you are having a boy, testosterone starts being produced when you are about seven weeks pregnant, prompting the bud to grow and develop into a penis and scrotum. In a girl the genital nub will become the clitoris and labia. 

This is a gradual process and it is only from about 11 weeks that it becomes possible to see any difference between the sexes. By this stage, all babies have something sticking out. In boys, it tends to point upwards at an angle of more than 30 degrees from the spine. In girls, its more horizontal to the body, at an angle of less than 30 degrees. The baby needs to be lying on its back for the sonographer to see this. 

He said he was 75% sure at first and then by the end, he said 80%. Out of the (ahem!) 5 scans that I've had done so far, he seemed to be the most experienced.

Remember Nato at about 12 weeks got told she was having a girl baby. I can't believe they can find it out so early, it's amazing!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Can you not ask for 3 to be put back in??? What do they do with the others????

I can ask, but he can refuse. The others would hopefully get frozen!



sugarlove said:


> Hi girls. Megg what great news, 6 embies is fantastic! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Jen big congrats, you must be thrilled! :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> AFM I caved today and paid for another scan as anxiety reaching high levels and NHS scan not till 27th. Baby has grown loads, was wriggling away and the sonographer got it it to do a massive roll over. It was so sweet! He's 80% sure of the sex already, but I resisted and didn't find out. Mal is away for a week with work, so my Mum came with me and blubbed all the way through it. :haha:
> 
> Would anyone be kind enough to put my scan pic up for me in my journal if I send it via my iphone. I don't know how to upload pics and Mal the expert is away.
> 
> Hi to all the other lovely ladies
> :hugs:

I can put one up. Email it to [email protected]!



VGibs said:


> Here are Megg's lil embies!!!!
> 
> :baby: :happydance: :yipee: :laugh2: :yipee: :headspin:

Love it! :flower:



VGibs said:


> Sugar - if they are that sure of the sex already it MUST be a boy! Lil mini Mal!

That's what I was thinking!



grandbleu said:


> *Sugar* - We're doing good...we're having a wee boy...I just needed to find out what sex that babe was...my sister did a surprise though and loved not knowing...I think it's totally a personal decision I'm just too much of a curious cat. :blush: We had a scan Friday and all was well - morphology one - I was so nervous but he's beautiful...really helped me connect more seeing him so fully formed. Sorry I can't help with scan photos since I don't have a smart phone...I have one of those archaic ones (I'm so bad with technology - phone wise)

Congrats on team :blue:!



sugarlove said:


> I don't know if he did Sparkly. He was going on about some lines or something that he could tell what the sex was. I wasn't really listening at that point, as I was too busy watching the screen.

 Hmmm... Lines usually refer to a girl! Now I'm curious! Lol


----------



## Sparkly

Yes, I'm sure that's what he was doing hun, he must have had a good clear piccie of the nub, angling slightly up :thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

*Sugar* - I found out at our 12 week scan from our experienced Echograph doctor and it was based on the angle of the dangle. She was 90% sure boy...kept it a secret till our second scan where it was completely obvious (didn't need the doctor's help at all to see that our baby was a wee boy)


----------



## sugarlove

Does that mean I've accidently found out it's a boy? Nooooh! I didn't want to know.
What about Nato's girl at 12 weeks from her scan?

Megg thanks for your kind offer, but I've only got the pic on my iphone so can only send the pic to someone via text. I know I'm utterly shit at technology!


----------



## Sparkly

Nato found out the sex via her cvs if I remember correctly


----------



## sugarlove

How did that differ from a normal scan re the sex Sparkly? Can they see more with the cvs?


----------



## Sparkly

The CVS is a sample taken of the placenta, to check for any abnormalities in the baby, they can also tell the sex 100% from it as it checks the chromosones


----------



## VGibs

By the time I found out about Meme I could see her whole little vagina! She was showing it off pretty good LOL Considering it was supposed to be an ultrasound for kidney stones the tech was so nice about it


----------



## vickyd

Wow so much good news flying around!!!!

Jen Woohooooooooooooo!!!! I must start reading peoples charts!!!

Bleu awwww a little wee man!!!!

Megg sooooo happy for you!!! see the niverse is already cutting you slack!!!

Sugar, my specialist saw that i was having a agirl at 11 weeks 3 days. I dont know what theory he used but im sure it has alot to do with experience. He said that he has yet to make a mistake at around 12 weeks. usually from less experienced doctors it easier to tell if its a girl.

AFM im at the beach house for the weekend, will be finalising menus ect for the reception and hopefully wont have to bother with it again till the actual day. I have yet to actually go to the beach, i look horrendous in the one bikini that kinda fits me. Im gonna try and rise above my complex tomorrow and go...need to start working on my tan which above all takes at least 5 pounds of ya.


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky I'm so pleased you said that, I really didn't want to know the sex. It was my mum asking when you could find out and we were both really surprised when he said he was pretty sure already.

Post your menu up when it's completed. I love hearing about wedding menus!


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove said:


> Does that mean I've accidently found out it's a boy? Nooooh! I didn't want to know.
> What about Nato's girl at 12 weeks from her scan?
> 
> Megg thanks for your kind offer, but I've only got the pic on my iphone so can only send the pic to someone via text. I know I'm utterly shit at technology!

I don't know if I've ever managed to get a media message to go overseas. Text, yes. Media, no. Is there a reason you can't put an email address in the "to:" field of the text? I don't have an iPhone, so I might be talking nonsense. You're free to try to text it to me at 001-309-712-4503.


----------



## VGibs

Ladies I have a question....AF hit me on May 29th and lasted for the normal 5 days it always did before I got pregnant. Now for the first time ever I noticed I had EWCM on June 15th. The ONLY time I had sex this month was on June 4th because I am not on BCP's and was worried about getting pregnant again right away. So today I have been feeling kind of nauseous and started to give myself a total giant freak out that I could be pregnant again. So I POAS and all I had was an old OPK IC and there was a super super faint little line. Which means I definetly have LH in my system. I am still not too sure about how regular my cycles are going to be from breastfeeding and I would feel foolish if I want out and bought a PG test. I think Ian would piss himself LOL I just wonder if it is normal to get a faint line 3 days after EWCM????


----------



## Megg33k

There's always LH in your system. Could be nothing!


----------



## jenny25

got nothing today on the cheapie so must of been dud oh well plus temp took it from a possible triphasic to not so im out x


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I'm sorry. Guess it was an evap? Bad timing for you too. How are you doing?

VGibs, I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. I always get a line on OPK's throughtout my entire cycle.

AFM....I having a minor freakout regarding OV. My follicles were 25mm/24mm on Thursday. My temp went up on Saturday. So thought for sure OV was Friday. But today my temp nose dived and I got an almost positive OPK with FMU. Normally, I wouldn't be worried....it's just that my follicles have to go to be HUGE by now if I haven't OV'd. I'm worried that they might be cysts instead of follicles.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hmm, sorry your cycle is confusing Round. Your doctor could probably tell the difference between follicles and cysts though, right? Are you having pain? Let'd just hope you've already ovulated and the temp dip is just a fluke...


----------



## sugarlove

Round try not to worry poppet. It might still happen any time now. Can you ring the hospital and arrange another scan?

Jen sorry about the evap hun. :hugs:

Megg, I've managed to email a pic to you. My Dad attached the pic to an email so I can send it to Mal in America this morning. Thanks a lot for doing this.


----------



## Round2

Actually I am in pain this morning.....sortof in the ovary region. But I'm also constipated (sorry TMI)...so I thought it was from that.


----------



## Megg33k

Round - Sounds confusing, love. I'm not sure. I was never monitored on Clomid. And, I knew when I ovulated with it because the ovulation process was AWFUL for me. I spent about 15-20 min on the floor curled up into a ball sweating, shaking, and crying in pain. Looking back, I've seen much worse now... but I thought it was awful at the time. 

Is the doc going to scan you again and verify that ovulation has happened? Or...??



sugarlove said:


> Round try not to worry poppet. It might still happen any time now. Can you ring the hospital and arrange another scan?
> 
> Jen sorry about the evap hun. :hugs:
> 
> Megg, I've managed to email a pic to you. My Dad attached the pic to an email so I can send it to Mal in America this morning. Thanks a lot for doing this.

Got the pic just now! I'll go add it to your journal! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Round, it could just be a fluke temp and your OPK on it's way down. OR of course you could be about to ov, in which case I would make sure to DTD....I wouldn't worry about the follicles being cysts, as Amy said, I'm sure the doc could tell the difference. I'm sure it will all become clear in a few days. :) Good luck. 

Megg, that is FANTASTIC news!!!!!! I'm so, so happy and excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!1 :happydance: :hugs: and loads of :dust: your way.

Jenny, I am so sorry about the evap. They are so, so cruel. :hugs:

Vicky, have fun at the beach house.


----------



## Round2

Megg33k said:


> Is the doc going to scan you again and verify that ovulation has happened? Or...??

I wish! My doctor only offers monitoring for the first cycle. The u/s I had this cycle was only because I was being pushy and begged for it.

I'm confused too. I guess only time will tell. We'll DTD tonight. If my temp goes up after this, then I guess we'll just see based my LP what really happened.

Errrrrrr....thought clomid was suppose to make things easier!! Not stress me out more.


----------



## yogi77

Megg great news, good luck!!

Sugar I checked your picture out, how adorable!! Just for fun I say boy!

Jenny sorry about the stupid evap line :growlmad:

Good luck Round, sorry it's so confusing right now.

Vicky hope you have a great weekend!

My journal was long overdue for an update, which I have done now...also put up a new bump pic. countdown is on!!


----------



## vickyd

Jen evaps really suck....

Round the doc would have defo been able to see the difference! I always have very painful OV and sometimes i get confused cause it feels like i really need to poo but i cant! i cant really describe the feeling lol!

So i got everythng finalised for my reception. The menu is very simple as it will be finger food : mini hamburgers, chicken satay, spring rolls, mozarella sticks, proscutto with melon, and club sandwich. I got them to include all cocktails in the open bar which was the most important thing for me lol! We met the DJ, and found a great bakery to do the cake. All thats left is to find a dress and loose 20 pounds.
I managed to make a appearance at the beach, got the beginning of a burn/tan.


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Is the doc going to scan you again and verify that ovulation has happened? Or...??
> 
> I wish! My doctor only offers monitoring for the first cycle. The u/s I had this cycle was only because I was being pushy and begged for it.
> 
> I'm confused too. I guess only time will tell. We'll DTD tonight. If my temp goes up after this, then I guess we'll just see based my LP what really happened.
> 
> Errrrrrr....thought clomid was suppose to make things easier!! Not stress me out more.Click to expand...

My doctor didn't do ANY monitoring on Clomid... Just "take these, good luck!" It was crap! :(

It also stressed me out more than anything. It didn't meet my required level of control.



vickyd said:


> Jen evaps really suck....
> 
> Round the doc would have defo been able to see the difference! I always have very painful OV and sometimes i get confused cause it feels like i really need to poo but i cant! i cant really describe the feeling lol!
> 
> So i got everythng finalised for my reception. The menu is very simple as it will be finger food : mini hamburgers, chicken satay, spring rolls, mozarella sticks, proscutto with melon, and club sandwich. I got them to include all cocktails in the open bar which was the most important thing for me lol! We met the DJ, and found a great bakery to do the cake. All thats left is to find a dress and loose 20 pounds.
> I managed to make a appearance at the beach, got the beginning of a burn/tan.

Sounds like you're getting everything sorted. Your menu makes me very hungry!


----------



## sugarlove

I'm posting this as I feel I need to get my feelings out in the open.

On Saturday, when I posted that I'd had my scan, I clearly said that I could have found out the sex there and then, but chose not to as I didn't want to know. Despite this, a few people came straight out that it must be a boy if the sonographer can tell this early because of the nub theory. Now it might not be a big deal to some people, but I really didn't want to know. Mal and I wanted the fun of looking at both sex names in a baby book and buying neutral clothes, and I feel that has been taken away from me now. I haven't even told most people yet, but I know the sex already! It's been bothering me right through the night last night.

I'm not in anyway referring to anyone who was guessing just for fun from the scan pic. That's just harmless guessing, and I do that too, but to be told it's a boy when I didn't want to know, is pretty inconsiderate.

I'm probably going to be keeping off here for some time as I'm feeling pretty upset about it.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar if i said anything that upset you im really sorry...


----------



## sugarlove

You didn't at all Vicky.


----------



## vickyd

phew! Sugar you need to do what feels right, if that means staying away i for one understand...Cant say that im not sad though; seems like alot of you are staying away after feeling upset and hurt. I must say that im also trying really hard to stay on the thread! I feel really close to all the disco testers and the newbies, it makes me sad that we seem to be falling apart!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Sugar, I hope it wasn't me either!

But, what do they/we know anyway? No one is an expert here!

People tell me everyday that I am having a girl or a boy or whatever based on the symptoms I am having. It's not the same, but in a way, it's all just a guess unless you're a trained ultrasound technician! 

I'm sorry you're struggling to stay on the thread too Vicky. I'm the first one to admit that I haven't been the most responsive...and I'm really sorry for that. hugs?


----------



## sugarlove

Vicky I'm sorry if it seems I'm deliberately being arsey, but this was important to me and when I'm told I'm categorically having a boy because you can see it's bits/nub theory, it's kind of ruining the surprise for me. I should have probably said something on Saturday, but I was so damn relieved the baby was ok that it didn't really start getting to me till yesterday.


----------



## vickyd

No honey you arent being arsey at all! I just miss logging on and having a vibrant thread!
Amy hugs are always welcome!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar :hugs: I'm sorry you are upset and hope you dont stay away to long will miss you.

Vicky :hugs: to you too I sometimes feel a bit odd in here and like you don't want to see the thread fall apart would miss you girls.


----------



## VGibs

It's very obvious to me that it was I who said the comment about it being a boy, but since I have only ever had two female children born to me alive I was kind of guessing because I have heard that being able to see the sex that early was a sign it was a boy. I was under the impression that you were guessing as well. So lets put it this way....how about you stay around sugar and since I only seem to anger people and apparently am only upsetting people I shall step away. Goodbye ladies!


----------



## jenny25

you know what i thought this thread was here for people too support each other but it just turned into into a bitching or snapping at each other thread im sorry girls but i cant come here knowing people are biting their head off at each other im so disappointed girls but im not going to be about for the time being i have personally got enough going on just now than childish games sorry


----------



## Round2

Oh girls.... I'm so sorry to wake up to all this sadness. This is a place for support and friendship, I breaks my heart when people are hurt by others. I honestly don't think anything was said to deliberately hurt anyone. Unfortunately, that's the problem with this medium....none of us know each other IRL and we have no idea what things people are sensitive to. I really hope everyone can find a way to work things out.

This thread has helped me through some of the darkest times in my life. Even before I started posting, I found so much insperation in how the women on here cared for each other and supported one another. I know things have changed a great deal. In the begining, the majority were dealing with a recent loss and trying to pick up the pieces to TTC again. Now the majority are pregnant and well on there way to having a healthy baby or are even new mothers. But I for one still value support, relationships and the advice on the thread. I would truely be heartbroken if everyone were to leave.


----------



## Round2

By the way....congrats Sugar on the healthy scan. It's so inspiring to see so many Disco girls finally getting their forever babies.

Thinking about you today Megg. Hope those eggies get to cook an extra couple of days. Can't wait to test with you next week!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm really sad to read all of this. :( I know I agreed with Virginia on the boy front... but also said that the thing about "the lines" sounded more girlish, so maybe not. I thought we were meant to comment and guess and stuff... I didn't realize it was going to upset you. I don't think any of us is qualified to say "its definitely a boy"... So, I actually fail to see how the surprise is ruined. Just because one or two people on the internet say that it "must be" a boy if they could tell already, that's hardly definitive. I think its safe to say that you still DON'T know the sex of the baby. I've never quite understood getting so upset over knowing the sex though... I'd be pretty happy just to be pregnant right now.

Perhaps I'm speaking out of turn, because I've gotten a bit of a kick in the teeth this morning. Whilst all of my embryos are still growing, they're all Grade 3, which is average at best. I've never had lower than Grade 1 or 2. I don't get to hold out for a 5 day transfer, and it feels like all the work of this cycle has gone right out the window. I wish to fuck my biggest concern is that I might have found out the sex of my baby... 

I'm sorry if that's bitchy. I'm not trying to be bitchy. It just feels a bit like a slap in the face today that we're going to fucking argue over petty bullshit like this. If that's the case, I can just ask the thread be closed... Would everyone prefer that? What's the point in having it if we can't get along?


----------



## whyme

Sorry to intrude ladies - i haven't posted on here for some time, but I am on the first page of this thread as "waiting" - just wanted to update my status as FINALLY - I have a BFP!!! (after MMC, Feb 2010). Very early days, as i am now into my fifth week, so tad apprehensive, but trying to relax as much as possible. xx


----------



## vickyd

Megg so sorry to hear you didnt get the best outcome....Fuck is all that comes to mind right now...You have been through so much shit its fucking ridiculous...


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, whyme. I'll change your status!

Thanks, Vicky. I'm not trying to offend anyone... but I guess I just feel like the world (even our little Disco world) has far bigger problems than the petty stuff we're fighting about. Its not like all hope is lost for me... but there's certainly less of it than there originally was. Just my luck that I finally get a good # of eggs, and the embryos are sort of crap.


----------



## vickyd

What did your doctor say?


----------



## Allie84

:flower:

Megg, I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: Good luck with your transfer today. You're not being bitchy....you have a right to share your feelings just as everyone else has. Don't worry. Will they still freeze grade 3 embies? I know it's not the same as a few grade 1 0r 2, but it's still good news to have 6, right? I'm sending all of the positive vibes in the world to you for your transfer today.

Btw PLEASE don't close down the thread. :cry: We are fast approaching the one year anniversary of this thread and it's been such a source of comfort, inspiration, knowledge and joy to me over the past year, and hopefully for others as well. 

I was actually going to go take some photos around town this afternoon for Virginia's project....I guess I still will in the hopes she comes back. 

Sugar, Virginia, and Jenny, I'm sorry to see you go and hope you come back soon. I really don't think anyone has meant to hurt anyone's feelings on here or say things out of turn. I really truly don't. We all have eachother's best interests at heart. I understand if you feel the need to take a break but if everyone takes a break at once, what will happen haha. 

Vicky, glad you got the reception stuff booked. :) It's going to be quite the celebration. I can't wait to see photos of Hero in her Christening dress (I assume she will wear a fancy dress?)


----------



## Allie84

Btw Vicky your menu sounds fabulous. It has made me hungry for mozzerella sticks at 10 am. :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> What did your doctor say?

I won't have access to my doctor until the time of transfer. So, another 3.5 hours.



Allie84 said:


> :flower:
> 
> Megg, I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: Good luck with your transfer today. You're not being bitchy....you have a right to share your feelings just as everyone else has. Don't worry. Will they still freeze grade 3 embies? I know it's not the same as a few grade 1 0r 2, but it's still good news to have 6, right? I'm sending all of the positive vibes in the world to you for your transfer today.
> 
> Btw PLEASE don't close down the thread. :cry: We are fast approaching the one year anniversary of this thread and it's been such a source of comfort, inspiration, knowledge and joy to me over the past year, and hopefully for others as well.
> 
> I was actually going to go take some photos around town this afternoon for Virginia's project....I guess I still will in the hopes she comes back.
> 
> Sugar, Virginia, and Jenny, I'm sorry to see you go and hope you come back soon. I really don't think anyone has meant to hurt anyone's feelings on here or say things out of turn. I really truly don't. We all have eachother's best interests at heart. I understand if you feel the need to take a break but if everyone takes a break at once, what will happen haha.
> 
> Vicky, glad you got the reception stuff booked. :) It's going to be quite the celebration. I can't wait to see photos of Hero in her Christening dress (I assume she will wear a fancy dress?)

All 6 still growing is good news, I guess. They'll only freeze the extras if they make it to day 5 and are strong enough to freeze. I won't know for a while still. I suspect they won't end up being frozen though. :( 

I won't close the thread. I wasn't really threatening to, as much as I really wanted to know if you all thought it would be best. I would hate to see it go too.


----------



## Round2

Megg, I'm sorry it's not the result you wanted. I'm still holding out hope though. You've already had 1 or 2 good grade embies. Maybe the secret to success for you will be 3 average embies. Quantity over quality???


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg, I'm sorry it's not the result you wanted. I'm still holding out hope though. You've already had 1 or 2 good grade embies. Maybe the secret to success for you will be 3 average embies. Quantity over quality???

That's not usually how it works... Or, its not supposed to be how it works... But, maybe! If something strange is going to happen to someone, it would be me! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

True that, Megg....it really might be your lucky 3's.....3rd time, 3 transferred.....3 babies?!?!

I just started working for the day and the company I am researching specializes in makes soy isoflavones. :) Kinda funny.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Girls, sorry there's a bit of the grumps going around. I'm also very sorry that things arent going quite as well as planned for the grading of the embies Megg. 

Gotta say this though:

"I've never quite understood getting so upset over knowing the sex though... I'd be pretty happy just to be pregnant right now."

+ 

"I wish to fuck my biggest concern is that I might have found out the sex of my baby... "

is not on. Sugar has every right to feel however she feels, and this is why TTC posting next to PAL is potentially difficult. Sugar's struggle doesnt, or shouldnt detract from anyone elses. 

If we are all gonna forget sensitivity to each others individual struggles then im not surprised its getting hard to post. 

Every single one us of has a right to feel how they feel. Just cos it might not be understood by everyone, doesn't make it less valid. I gotta say as well, i ducked as soon as i read the discussions on why sugar's baby might be a boy and was very grateful for Vic's intervention that Hero was girl-spotted at 11 weeks. If there is a specific reason why a yellow baby should be assumed a gender, best keep it to yourself.. this is surely obvious? Guessing is good fun - shape of nose, pink tinge to amniotic fluid etc, but actual reasons for gender is pushing it. 

Jen - Im very sorry for the loss of your uncle

Bleu - blue congrats!!!

whyme - massive congrats, of any colour. I'm delighted to see you're brave enough to brave announcements!!

Round, hoping the clomid does its trick. 

sorry to leave so abruptly but sugar's upset has upset me a bit too. will be back soon x


----------



## SMFirst

congrats Whyme!! Early days are so very hard, but you'll get through it one day at a time!

Sugar - sorry you are upset, but actually Megg is right that a few people commenting through the internet certainly can't ruin the surprise - the gender is still totally up in the air.. But like Nato, I didn't want to comment at all about the gender issue, specifically because you had said you wanted a surprise (we really want the surprise too), but I should have commented that I am glad your scan was good anyway! (I wish we could pay for early scans but they are very expensive here..)

Megg - I hope everything works out for your little embies.. I wish I knew more about the process you are undergoing...

AFM- I have been back and forth on feeling good and anxious about this pregnancy.. I have had a few bouts of nausea over the weekend, but I think it's more an all of a sudden starving feeling as it goes away as soon as I eat. I also was feeling very emotional over the weekend - on Saturday at a wedding, and then yesterday because I went to the grocery store (which seems to double as a meeting place for women from all stages of pregnancy to motherhood - seriously every person in there has a belly or a child) - and just looking at the kids made me teary... So I guess maybe the hormones are finally having an effect (even though my levels have been high for weeks now)

Anyway - hope everyone can find something to brighten their day today, and we can move on to more cheery discussions..

my one thought to avoid general thread meltdown is if someone has an issue with another's post, perhaps send them a PM rather than calling it out in the open but maybe that doesn't help either.. dunno :(


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> True that, Megg....it really might be your lucky 3's.....3rd time, 3 transferred.....3 babies?!?!
> 
> I just started working for the day and the company I am researching specializes in makes soy isoflavones. :) Kinda funny.

Maybe!



NatoPMT said:


> Hi Girls, sorry there's a bit of the grumps going around. I'm also very sorry that things arent going quite as well as planned for the grading of the embies Megg.
> 
> Gotta say this though:
> 
> "I've never quite understood getting so upset over knowing the sex though... I'd be pretty happy just to be pregnant right now."
> 
> +
> 
> "I wish to fuck my biggest concern is that I might have found out the sex of my baby... "
> 
> is not on. Sugar has every right to feel however she feels, and this is why TTC posting next to PAL is potentially difficult. Sugar's struggle doesnt, or shouldnt detract from anyone elses.
> 
> If we are all gonna forget sensitivity to each others individual struggles then im not surprised its getting hard to post.
> 
> Every single one us of has a right to feel how they feel. Just cos it might not be understood by everyone, doesn't make it less valid. I gotta say as well, i ducked as soon as i read the discussions on why sugar's baby might be a boy and was very grateful for Vic's intervention that Hero was girl-spotted at 11 weeks. If there is a specific reason why a yellow baby should be assumed a gender, best keep it to yourself.. this is surely obvious? Guessing is good fun - shape of nose, pink tinge to amniotic fluid etc, but actual reasons for gender is pushing it.
> 
> Jen - Im very sorry for the loss of your uncle
> 
> Bleu - blue congrats!!!
> 
> whyme - massive congrats, of any colour. I'm delighted to see you're brave enough to brave announcements!!
> 
> Round, hoping the clomid does its trick.
> 
> sorry to leave so abruptly but sugar's upset has upset me a bit too. will be back soon x

My point is that we didn't say anything definitive! If someone had absolutely said that they knew 100% for a fact that the baby was a boy/girl... That's upsetting! But, it was a harmless guess based on a statement! I'm not saying that someone can't be upset about finding out the sex of their baby if they don't want to. I'm saying that she DIDN'T find out the sex of her baby. Do you know how often people on the internet are wrong? Perhaps that's not the point that I got across, but it was the point I was attempting to make in my head. 

I'll happily step away from the thread if I've offended people. This isn't the first time lately that things have gotten heated for no reason.


----------



## vickyd

Megg i like Aliie's thinking! Three is the majic number for you!

I agree with Nato obviously that everyones struggle and upsets are important whatever stage of the journey they are at. I think that the majic of this thread now is that we are all at various stages and therefore can offer quality advice. Im glad Megg that you arent closing down the thread!

Allie Hero will be wearing a fancy dress, my sis who wll be the godmother will pick it out and i have asked that it be a surprise! I would like now to share my latest neurosis lol! Before i was pregnant with Electra i was planning a big wedding with Alex. We fell pregnant and decided to cancel the wedding as i would be 8 months along and obviously wouldnt enjoy it as much. Plus it was quite an expensive wedding and we hought wed put the money away for electra. Well as Electra was never born i have now taken to consider planning a wedding as bad luck. Im now terrified that something bad will happen to Hero before Sept. Just now we had her 4 month shots and im terrified that she will have a bad reaction or even worse... Im trying to keep it together as Alex hates when i get superstitious....Help me keep it together girls...


----------



## Allie84

Hi Nato! I definitely agree with you that everyone's struggles at any stage are important. I personally meant that with the original guessing I don't think anyone meant to offend Sugar or take away her surprise and I feel bad that Sugar felt offended or that maybe the surprise was taken away...but if your'e reading this Sugar, don't worry, I've read on first tri about people finding out girl early, just like Vicky. When I guess boy on your journal I hadn't even read DD and was just making outrageous sex assumptions based on nothing but guessing, which I like to do. Anyways, Nato, I hope you're doing okay and am sorry to see you're upset as well. 

SM, sounds like hormones are kicking in; I remember feeling very back and forth at the beginning as well. As soon as I allowed myself to feel optimitic some defense mechanism would kick in. 

Vicky, as someone who has superstitous tendencies (I only let myself get in and out of one side of the bed when I'm doing the doppler with baby, for instance....for no reason but superstition) I would like to hopefully help by reminding you that you were worried so much throughout your entire pregnancy and Hero is here, safe and sound. :) Just try to think of all of the superstitions that _didn't_ come true. I'm sure there are a lot of them!!! Also, you know deep down that the wedding had nothing to do with Electra and also has nothing to do with Hero. They are separate, distinct events. It can be hard to convince your mind of that, though, but it is true. Oh, and the shots....thousands of babies are getting their 4 month shots done today, and they will be fine, along with Hero! If they didn't serve a good purpose, then all of the babies worldwide who get the shots wouldn't get them. :hugs:

Oh, and I meant to say congrats whyme!!!!!! What a long awaited BFP, and I wish you all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- WOOHOO!!! 6 embies. I really hope they put 3 back multiples would be awesome and if not at least it gives you a better chance. I am thinking of you today and hope one or more of those little embies stick! I hope 3 is your lucky #:D I dont think you are being bitchy you have a right to speak your opinion just like everyone else on this thread.

Sugar- That is so great your were able to see you LO again and he/she put on a little show for you and your mom:D Im sorry you feel like you have to stay away because of what some people have said. I hope you change your mind because we will surely miss you! At about 12 weeks they told us we were having a boy and she turned out to be a girl so you just never know!

Bleu- Wow! Just a few more days and your LO will be viable:D

Jenny  I hate evaps! Your chart was looking so good too:hugs: Please don't leave either. I'm sure what was said wasn't to cause you pain... please don't take it that way. 

Round- sorry you are having a confusing cycle. The temp drop could be a fluke or maybe you ovulated twice?

Yogi- you look awesome at 31 weeks! Your bump is so round and perfect!

Vicky- the menu sounds yummy and Im sure everyone will appreciate the open bar! I think keeping Heros dress as a surprise will be extra special for you and DH. Please dont worry about the wedding being bad luck. It is your time to celebrate all the happiness that is in your life!

V- you did nothing intentionally and I hope you dont leave us as well:hugs:

Whyme- Congrats on the BFP!!!

Nato- its good to see you post and Im sorry if some of the things have upset you as well! I hope you come back! I miss you!!!

SM- sounds like the hormones are in full swing! I think that sending a PM to the offending poster is a great idea so we dont all have a melt down. Most of the time when something is said the poster usually doesnt mean to offend or upset anyone. 

I agree with Round and Allie and feel that this thread and this group of girls have done nothing but support and cheer one another on. Sometimes things can be taken the wrong way because of course we cannot always tell what kind of emotion is behind each post but we shouldn't jump to conclusions and blame. Cant we all just put this behind us? I for one have more good days than bad on this thread and would hate to see it fall apart. I am going to keep posting in here and I hope the rest of you do too.

AFM- I finally bought my first pair of maternity pants and I'm in love! They are so comfy... its like wearing pjs to work:D My birthday is tomorrow so Tim took me on a mini shopping spree and his mom is getting me a pregnancy massage. I can't wait! I don't think I mentioned this but a few days ago Tim was able to feel her kick for the 1st time:D It was such an exciting milestone for us both:cloud9:


----------



## SMFirst

hoping that's fun you got to go on a shopping spree :) Happy early Birthday!
And that's so special your DH got to feel a kick!!

Vicky - I'm actually not terribly superstitious so I can't offer any advice from experience, bit I think Allie is right in her way of thinking - look at how many worries and thoughts you had that didn't come true. And consider that because of all the good things that have happened, planning this wedding and christening will only bring more good things.. :)


----------



## vickyd

Thanks girls...Ofcourse you are all right, i just have to put shit like that outa my mind...
It bugs me that i didnt enjoy one day of my pregnancy, the first month of her life i was like a freak and didnt enjoy it at all; My sister is right when she says pull yourself together cause your family really deserves a celebration!


----------



## SMFirst

vicky - certainly don't think you are alone in the way you think - there are probably lots of people that just worry too much. And it's hard to stop as well, but hoepfully you will gradually settle down and there will be a point (hopefully in September) where you can feel relaxed and enjoy all the good there is in your family!


----------



## hoping:)

I'm certainly guilty of it too! I just have to tell myself to shut up and enjoy the good things:haha:

Did anyone do anything fun for father's day? We just went to visit the in-laws in Westcliffe (Allie you might know where this is) and had dinner. I love going up there becuase it is a little town right in the mountains and everything is just so green an beautiful.


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Jenny* it turned out to be an evap. :hugs:

*Hoping* :) - Viability Day - Here we come...I'm very excited to reach that milestone. Your maternity pants sound divine...women in France I don't know what they do but I can't find anything I'm living in dresses now.

*Megg* - good luck with Embie transfer...sending you twin vibes!

*Sugar* - Sorry you're upset...sort of missed out on everything but I'm sure your little babe is perfect...honestly it's hard to tell at the nub stage anyways. :kiss:

*Vicky* - Your celebration sounds amazing...Hero will be well and look stunning in her outfit. I hope you can let go of your anxiety surrounding the event.

*S&M* - Sounds like good symptoms...that's how my M/S started.

*Nato* - :kiss: Thanks for the congrats...I can't remember your French dates??? When are you in frogland again? PS. don't be upset for too long please!...:kiss:


----------



## SMFirst

sorry if I missed this before, but what do you mean by Viability Day, grandbleu?


----------



## grandbleu

*S&M* - At 24 weeks that's the week that a baby has more chance of surviving than not surviving outside the womb...obviously I don't want little blue coming any time soon but it's a week that medically doctors will make efforts to save the baby if anything were to happen. I think that's right...anyone else correct me if I got it wrong.


----------



## SMFirst

ah I see :) well that's a good milestone then !


----------



## bbhopes

Well the appointment didn't go so well last week, the 3d ultrasound discovered one of my fibroids is the size of a boulder and is blocking one of my tubes completely. I've been having a rough time since hearing it, and will know further on thursday, but not feeling very hopeful anymore. 
Congrats Megg hoping the transfer goes well this afternoon. 
hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Megg33k

3 embies safe at "home"... Just hoping that at least one sticks. There will be a full update in my journal with pics!

Aww... Crap, bbhopes! I was hoping for better news from you. Hopefully you can get a plan sorted on Thur!


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Megg. :hugs:

So sorry BBhopes. :hugs:

Hoping, ooh, Westcliffe sounds lovely. Happy early Birthday! :cake: Baby kicking for DH was an early bday gift for baby. :) I'm not nearly thin enough for Alex to feel the baby for quite some time. :haha:

So close to V-Day Bleu! 

For Father's Day my dad and mom went up to my aunt's cabin to be with my fam and grandpa, but we didn't go as it's a long drive into the wilderness and I can't do any of the fun stuff- kayaking, four wheeling- that they do up there. So we took my dad out for a meal on Saturday to celebrate and give him his presents. It was nice.


----------



## LucyJ

Bleu getting to v-day is a good milestone and yes you were correct in your explanation.

Megg I am praying that everything works out for you :happydance:

BB I am so sorry the news wasnt great thinking of you :hugs:

Whyme that is fantastic news I am so happy for you :happydance:

Jen and Sugar I hope you dont stay away for long.

V I know your having a much bigger break but will be keeping an eye on you on fb and hope you may come back.

Vicky I totally understand the superstitious you talk off and think sometimes its as much about assoiation as anything. I have a pair fitflops that I bought in the sale as my feet were so sore and hot last Oct I've never worn them as I went on to suffer my 3rd loss days after buying them and I cant bring myself to wear them in this pregnancy I know the shoes didnt cause my loss but I guess I associate them with it and it scares me that if I wear then something will go wrong and I'll loss this little one totally crazy and irriational, so I get where your coming from. I think Allies advice was great and I should listen to it. You've made a good start with the preparartions it all sounds wonderful so just take it one step at a time and keep telling yourself all will be ok in fact it'll be perfect. :hugs: Here to support you in the crazy and the sane times.

Hoping its good finding clothes that are comfy :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

congrats for V-day!!


----------



## hoping:)

bbhopes- I'm sorry it wasn't better news but hopefully your docs will come up with a good course of action:hugs:

Megg- I'm so happy you were able to get 3 transfered:happydance: I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!

Allie- she has only kicked hard enough a few times to be felt by him but I'm sure as the weeks go on it will get more frequent.


----------



## bbhopes

super beautiful embies!!


----------



## Allie84

Allie84 said:


> Baby kicking for DH was an early bday gift for baby. :)

oops, I meant 'from' baby!

Lucy, I'm glad you can understand the irrational thinking that some of us get! I guess it's kind of human nature to be a bit superstitious.


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: To all that need them. I'm sorry so many of you are having a hard time right now and I don't wish that any of you leave! 

Sorry that this is a crappy reply, but I'm just checking in from vacation.

XOXO


----------



## grandbleu

Bump and Scan photos on page 9 of journal for those interested. :flower:


----------



## vickyd

Lucy i like that youre just as crazy as me!!! Lol the flip flop story hits very close to home...I have never worn the clothes that i wore to the hospital when i had to end my pregnancy with Electra and ive never painted my nails red since.

Hero had her shots, she was fine till this morning when she spiked a fever...Im keeping my cool though and came into work knowing shes in the best hands i.e my mother's. 

Megg like i said in your journal, three is the magic number honey!!

On the recent events on the thread i would like to say that although its a shame that several members wanna keep their distance, i totally understand. I like Susan's idea of pm when something like this happens but im sure people will just stay away rather than go to that trouble. I personally dont mind if someone has taken offence to something i said and choses not to keep in contact with me. Please feel free to remove me from friend in facebook too like someone already has.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Girls! Lots to catch up on this morning!
I'm sorry feelings have been hurt here, but I honestly think that none of this was done on purpose and in the end we are all truly here to give each other support. Those who feel the need to stay away to recover or get over things are totally understood, but please don't stay away too long!

I hope Hero gets better soon! Yeah, trust that your mom knows what she's doing :)


----------



## CJSG1977

I am not going to post again now for a while simply because I was all geared up to come back to DD and then I read all this. I even welled up when reading some of these posts. This is supposed to be a thread of strength and support. And all I read is sniping and bitching. We're not in playgrounds anymore!

I will keep up with others in their journals or other threads.

I really am so upset by all this!


----------



## Megg33k

I have to agree with Vicky on PM being better. But, its very unlikely! I think PM's would save about 99% of all the problems on BnB, honestly. :shrug:

I slept in this morning. Realized when I woke up about 8 times to pee that I'm still quite sore though. No, I'm not claiming the peeing as a pregnancy symptom at 4dpo! I get up to pee constantly because my ovaries are still swollen and its painful as my bladder fills. So, I wake up to the twinges of pain and have to go pee to relieve said pain. The debacle that ensued at my embryo transfer yesterday has sort of taken me at least a step or two back on pain, honestly. It was a nightmare, and my lower abdomen is back to being more tender than it was before I went to the clinic yesterday. I suppose I shouldn't be surprised, but I am! I'm ready to feel like myself again. But, if even 1 of my babies stick, it'll have been more than worth it all!


----------



## Allie84

Well, I guess I can't make anyone stay when so many are intent on leaving but it makes me sad because this is soooooo much drama stemming from unintentional hurt. As I said yesterday, I'm sure we all have eachother's best interests at heart. No one has meant to hurt anyone. For some reason this is spiralling out of control? 

I'm sorrry you're in pain, Megg. :hugs: I really hope this is all worth it and you have a screaming baby or 3 in 9 months! :) 

Vicky, awww, poor Hero. Glad she's in good hands so you don't have to worry. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

I felt that many of us had moved on already and were discussing other things already..

grandbleu - cute bump!! and very pretty location too :)

Megg - sorry you are sore but it will all be worthwhile.

vicky - glad you are trusting your mom do help out. Hero will be ok (I think a little fever is not uncommon after shots)


----------



## Megg33k

I think she's referring to the number of people who have stopped posting more than anyone harping on it. The head count in here has dropped significantly! But, I'm hoping that those taking a break will eventually come back from said break and we can all move forward. 

I think fever after shots is also pretty normal. I don't know much about it though.

I'll definitely be okay... Its not like the pain is intolerable. I'm just a bit upset that it had gotten better and has now slid backwards some. Not sure what I expect, as he really had to work at transfer. Its all my damned cervix's fault too! It was pointing straight down toward my arse... Makes it hard to feed a catheter through it!


----------



## Sparkly

I think as a thread we need to move on girls and continue this as the supportive place it has always been. We shouldn't allow it to spiral out of control, we all need each other. There are still plenty of us who value this thread very highly. Some of us are still ttc and some of us are now nervously pregnant but still need to be here. I really hope that we retain the strength that this group of women have always had for each other, some of us will come and go, but we owe it to us and to any new people thinking of joining to continue.

Megg - sorry you're in pain chick :hugs: I have faith in your embies that it will all be worth it though xxx

Vic - I hope Hero's temp has settled after her shots

Dazed - hope you're having a lovely vacation hun

grand - I will be checking out your journal shortly :flower:

I'm sorry i know I've missed people, but I can't remember now, so I apologise if i forgot about you, I am thinking of you all.

AFM - I am full of the flu and feeling crappy, I've spent most of the day in bed today, and i'm still in my pj's.....yep proper slobby!! I had a hospital appointment come through today for the early bird antenatal clinic, for next week. I already have an appointment booked for next month, but i'm assuming they want to see me earlier because I've visited the BEP clinic twice in the last week or so :shrug: who knows, who cares....so it means I'll be booked-in before my holidays so that's good.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you're feeling rubbish, Sparks! :hugs: I don't know what that means about the "early bird antenatal clinic"... Is it for a scan? Or...??? I'm sorry... we don't have anything like that here! :wacko:


----------



## Sparkly

Not sure if they will scan me, I guess it's to get me booked into the system earlier than normal, due to obvious paranoia <rolls eyes> and it's for information on screening tests etc...I'll find out next week


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhhh! Gotcha! Makes sense! The earlier the better! :)


----------



## Sparkly

I did a google and they do it in my area between weeks 8-10 if you are deemed high risk :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

So Hero still has a slight fever, its gone down to 37.6 with the help of paracetamol but it seems to be stuck there. I called the pead and i could sence he was rolling his eyes when i asked him if its something to worry about. Trust alex to find a paed who gives yes and no answers and doesnt have high regard for neurotic mothers. When i firsst met him i told him that i had lost 2 babies; he stops me and asks "living or in utero?" i say in utero and he said well why are you even mentioning this? Its totally not relevant to anything. I said "how about emotionally???" He looked at me like i was insane...Guess i cant call him for any kind of comforting eh????

Sparkly having the flu while preggo truely sucks....I had several bouts and it did my head in!

Megg sorry about the pain and peeing through the night. Im used to constant peeing, I always get up at least 4 times everynight...I think my bladder is the size of a pea! As you can imagine i lived on the toilet when pregnant.


----------



## Round2

Vicky, totally normal. My daughter always gets a little fever after her shots. I had hoped she would grow out of it, but at her 4 year old check-up she got shots last month...then another fever. Usually goes away after a day or so. It breaks my heart when she gets a fever, she's so lothargic and cranky. Thank goodness it doesn't happen much anymore.

Megg, so happy about your triplets. And so happy that you seem much more positive. I know it's not the absolute best scenario, but hey, you've got 3 fertlized eggs in your uterus right now!! Sounds exciting to me. So when are you going to test? I'm 4DPO as well....I think...might start on Saturday.

Sparkly, sorry your feeling crappy. I liked what you said about the thread. Exactly how I feel too. I'm here for support and to lend an ear to those that need. Glad others feel the same way.

Grand, congrats on the baby boy. Any names picked out yet?

Whyme, forgot to to say congrats for you BFP. Hope you've got a sticky one.

BB, sorry about the fibroids. I hope the doctor can do something to help.

AFM.....my temp went really high today, so I'm really starting to think that I OV'd on Friday instead of Sunday as my temp always takes awhile to get this high. 

Stupid TTC question....what do you guys think about massages in the 2WW? I'd like to get one on Friday, I'll be 7DPO by then. Normally, I wouldn't think twice, but the last two times I was pregnant, I had a massage, then miscarried the next week. Sure I sound like a lunatic, just wanted to double check in case anyone heard this was a bad thing.

Oh and hubby and I are going hot tub shopping tonight! We're finally get our backyard finished...fence is going in tomorrow....deck is next week. Which means I will definately pregnant very soon, so that I can't use the hot tub!!


----------



## SMFirst

vicky that's terrible even a pediatrician wouldn't understand the emotional toll two losses can have.. sorry :(


----------



## Allie84

SMFirst said:


> I felt that many of us had moved on already and were discussing other things already..

I was responding to Amy's and CJ's post which were like two posts above mine. And then I responded to the other posts I read, Megg's and Vicky's.

edit: And yeah I was referring to the dropping head count


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> So Hero still has a slight fever, its gone down to 37.6 with the help of paracetamol but it seems to be stuck there. I called the pead and i could sence he was rolling his eyes when i asked him if its something to worry about. Trust alex to find a paed who gives yes and no answers and doesnt have high regard for neurotic mothers. When i firsst met him i told him that i had lost 2 babies; he stops me and asks "living or in utero?" i say in utero and he said well why are you even mentioning this? Its totally not relevant to anything. I said "how about emotionally???" He looked at me like i was insane...Guess i cant call him for any kind of comforting eh????

Have you tried using ibuprofen with the paracetamol? You can give them both at the same time. Usually works like a charm for stubborn fevers.


----------



## CJSG1977

Saying things like 'I thought we had moved on already' dont help either! I'm sorry if I put you out by making my opinion known as I had to have a break from here and just come back to more animosity! Now I really dont know if I will bother coming back at all! I am also still ttc and I am also in need of support! Clearly not going to get any sensitivity here!

I had my first clomid cycle this month, I absolutely broke my heart last week with emotion cause of the clomid and I felt I couldnt even come here to talk! There are others of us here that may look strong but we need as much support as anyone else!


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: It's great that your docs are so on top of things and you're getting booked in so soon. :)

Vicky, sorry Hero's still not feeling well. Bummer about the unempathic doctor. I know doctors don't need to be full of empathy but it would certainly help if you're going to be a pediatrician!

Round, I wouldn't do the massage. I am a lover of massages and researched them during the 2ww and decided against it, as well as for the 1st trimester. I'm probably overly cautious but they can release toxins and hit pressure points that make the uterus contract, etc. 

AFM I'm having a bit of a rough day. I have really vivid pregnancy dreams and last night I dreamed my mom died. :( It was so horrible. I've also had dreams 'come true' in the past which makes me even more paranoid. Then I woke up to a horrible cold rainy day and I'm all alone in my apartment with no work coming in today, so freaking lonely! It's days like this that I really, really miss my home and my friends. I think I might go see a movie alone just to get out of the house.


----------



## Allie84

CJ, :hugs: Your chart is looking great! When are you going to test? I'm sorry the Clomid is doing a number on you, I can only imagine.


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you Allie sweety!!!!!!!!!!!! I am holding as we speak and am trying to talk myself out of testing...not sure I will win that battle :haha: I hope you are doing good hunni!x


----------



## bbhopes

good luck with the testing CJ.


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you Bbhopes! Its early so I'm not holding out hope.x


----------



## pregoinnorge

those are some high temps there CJ. Hope you caught the eggy! sucks that clomid made you feel so weird though...hopefully you'll only be on it for one cycle :) :)


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Amy! I am sat here with major hot flushes and heartburn and trying to talk myself out of wasting a test. I did suffer terribly so I hope I dont have to be on it for too long.

I hope your pregnancy is going well hun! Nearly 20 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## bbhopes

your chart does look good CJ.


----------



## Round2

Hmmmm guess I will skip the massage. I've got Friday off work and I'm looking for something fun to do. Maybe I'll just get a pedicure or facial...or go shopping!

I have major chart envy CJ. You know my feelings about testing! Please, please???


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks!!!! I really am trying to not be excited. I thought I was only 6 dpo....so I had time to get myself wound up. And now I have just jumped straight in!


----------



## SMFirst

Allie84 said:


> SMFirst said:
> 
> 
> I felt that many of us had moved on already and were discussing other things already..
> 
> I was responding to Amy's and CJ's post which were like two posts above mine. And then I responded to the other posts I read, Megg's and Vicky's.
> 
> edit: And yeah I was referring to the dropping head countClick to expand...

Sorry - I guess I should have explained myself better from the start- I was commenting on your comment Allie that "For some reason this is spiralling out of control? "

I wanted to point out that it wasn't spiraling, because we were on to discussing other things.. But certainly others just coming back can still make theirs comments..


----------



## CJSG1977

Hahaha Round you crack me up. I am sat here nearly rocking trying to not test :haha: I think I will cave when I get desperate for the loo. The tests I have arent that sensitive though so I expect a bfn. A facial sounds lovely! Or even a pedicure! I am quite impressed with my chart myself. Normally I am 98.4 but clomid will probably be boosting progesterone which by my temps should make them 98.7...and of course I am actually 98.96... Clomid seems to have put my temp up by .3 above normal. I hope I am making sense. Confusing myself.


----------



## Round2

Oh yes, clomid has knocked my post-ov temps up quite a bit as well. It's a good sign, it means your body is making lots of progesterone.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I hate dreams like that they are so scary I had one about steve the other day it scared me so much I shook him awake to make sure he was still alive poor guy he really does have to put up with alot from me. Sorry your feeling lonely wished I lived near you then I'd come keep you company have days like that in fact I announced to steve yesterday that I was sick of living in devon and wanted to move back home.

Vicky yep I think your right we're both crazy but at least we can be crazy together. :happydance:

Sparkly sorry your feeling rough hope you feel better soon.

Round a penidcure or facial sounds lovely enjoy your day off maybe you should have a facial and go shopping.

CJ good luck Im keeping everything crossed for you. I could always hold of testing if I didnt have any tests in the house but if I had some I would always cave the temptation was to great.

Megg hope the pain eases for you soon keeping everything crossed for you that this is it.

Sorry if Ive missed anyone :hugs: to all.

AFM: saw the midwife today for my 30 week appointment all went well baby had a good strong hb 140bpm measure about 29/30 weeks so all good and blood pressure ok low but thats normal for me. See her again in 4 weeks for antenatal and to go through birth plan (how scary is that but exicting as well).


----------



## Mumof2D

Hello. My name is Kelly. I am a very good friend of VGibs/Virginia.

First of all she asked me to come on here because she accidentally deleted a girl named Vicky from her facebook and she was worried that Vicky may be offended by that. She accidentally deleted a girl named Jenny too. But she said she spoke with Jenny.

I hope I do this spoiler thing properly.

Spoiler
Virginia begged me not to say anything but she is my best friend and I felt that this needed to be addressed. Virginia is suffering very badly from postpartum depression. Almost to the point where she can not leave the house. She really is not behaving like herself these days. I know she really does care a great deal for you women and worries in her everyday life about members of this group. I have been reading the other posts that may have prompted her to leave the site. She has been in tears for two days because she is worried that she hurt someones feelings. She has a lot going on with her right now. A very close friend of her family passed away and one year ago today she lost her mother in law whom she loved dearly. She really is the most caring girl in the world and I hope her reactions have not given anyone a bad idea about her.


----------



## CJSG1977

Absolutely wonderful news about the scan Lucy! And so glad the baby is doing well! And measuring perfect by sounds.

I caved and tested! :bfn: My own fault!

Mumof2D I am sorry that Virginia is having a difficult time, but if you get to know the girls on here they all have stories like that to tell. Now I seem insensitive which I apologise for. I hope that she feels more like herself very soon. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm not sure how to handle this. 

I think its clear that Gibby and Sparkly did not mean any malice in giving reasons why they thought that Sugar's baby was a boy, i think it was a bit of excitement over the scan and a way of engaging someone who had just had great news. I do think that it was misguided but everyone makes errors and a simple apology probably would have seen this situation off 10 pages ago. I think an apology was necessary because sugar didnt ask for discussions about the gender, and this is her first baby, a MASSIVE event in her life, as we all know. 

clearly some people have other stuff going on, which complicates things. I think what i said before still stands, we need to be sensitive to everyones positions because this is a VERY sensitive area of our lives. So, i am gonna be sensitive to Gibs situation. I also think if people want to say what they think, they should be allowed to. and i think that Sugar deserved an apology from Sparkly, Megg and Gibs - i know i am sticking my neck out by saying that, but thats what i think. If you want to ask me why i think that, i have no problem explaining that on here or in pm

i also love you girls and would never have thought any more about it if apologies had been given. It seems a bit childish now to demand apologies..... im not, im just saying thats what would have settled this situation down from the off

I am keeping up, i see rounders and CJ deserve some very good news this month and mebbes megg is a dead cert with THREE in the bake??? eyes crossed for you girls. where is Dazy on holiday? 

also Bleu, im in France on Sunday. I have a stripey maternity swimwear thing which makes me look like an actual beachball


----------



## CJSG1977

Also I just want to say that there are many that love VGibs on here and do not want her to stay away!

Thanks Nato! I am doing the whole I think I am out thing now after my bfn. But who knows! We defo need to see Round and Megg with a BFP!!!!


----------



## vickyd

oh my god Nato i almost choked on my coke imagining you looking like a beach ball!!!!!! Please Please post a pic, pretty please!!!!!

Mumof2D i think everyone in this thread is very supportive, i am 100% sure that everyone will be there for virginia if she comes back. As for facebook, i am defo not offended although i dont understand why she didnt just tell me in the first place.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - I'll show you my beach ball if you show me yours LOL! Have so much fun!

*CJ* - Sorry for the BFN - that's why I stuck to my no testing rule..I know how disappointing they can be. Much dust for this cycle...:dust: you never know :flower:

*Vgibs* - Sorry your going through a tough time of it...I don't know what PPD is like at all but you obviously have a good friend looking out for you. 

*Megg* - Mrs. Pupo a trois!!! hope they grow like little petit pois...(just being dorky and rhyming a bit) Can't wait to see what happens in a week.

*Lucy* - Sounds great - wow a birth plan...you must share yours...or put it in your journal (I might copy! - I'm at a loss)

*Round2* - Much dust this cycle - Hope Clomid is your secret key to pregnancy. :dust:


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - yes please post a pic of yourself as a beachball!!

I was hoping to get the chance to do the skeleton as a Halloween costume

But then I looked up beach ball costume and this is cute too for a pregnant belly (provided the rest of the body looks ok!):
 



Attached Files:







skel.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3









bb.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vickyd

Is the beach ball painted on???? If so what a cool idea...


----------



## vickyd

CJ sorry missed the bfn announcement...sorry hun but maybe its still early?


----------



## NatoPMT

i promise to post beach ball pic for your collective amusement if the pics arent too humiliating. The name 'fatty batty' is still ringing in my ears. I havent spoken to that work bitch since, thats how over sensitive i am about my water filled balloon arms. 

haha @ S&M....i look like the actual ball, not a hot lady holding a ball. baaahhhh!!! 

I cant imagine youre being bally on us bleu. I bet you are all lithe limbs and tans. 

CJ....thats a party chart!!! a party in your uterus, obviously. ignore the bfn for now

Luce - birth plan!!! bloody hell, youre having a real baby!! what do you want? i am going to try hypnobirthing. should leave that to my journal really


----------



## NatoPMT

its the summer solstice. lets all join hands and sing like hippies.


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - haha I can see myself getting more ball-like rather than having a ball-shaped belly too but we'll see :)

vicky- yes in the pic she has a perfectly round belly and the ball is painted on (you can see her belly button still) - it's clever :)

CJ - hoping you just tested too early...


----------



## jenny25

hi girls , 

i want to firstly appologise to all the girls here i know we have all got alot going on at the moment but wanted to say sorry i didnt mean to sound horrible the other day with whats been happening in the last month with crazy lady and john passing and the struggle from month to month ttc ive felt like i have had a massive breakdown ive honestly had so much rotten gone on in my life its just basically reached breaking point and i couldnt personally take anymore x


----------



## vickyd

Nato in the wise words of Eric cartman "God Damn hippies, i hate them"! seriously i hate hippies with a passion lol!!!!!!

Jen trust me we all understand what a rough time youre going through...remember you can always get support and a shoulder to cry on on this thread...


----------



## NatoPMT

in that case Vic, i shall be tagging you in the song i just posted on fb x


----------



## jenny25

Thank you vicky hun it does mean alot ... im just not in a place just now too offer loads of support to other people cause cant offer much at the moment and didnt want to take advantage of anyone xxx


----------



## Round2

Jenny, sorry you're going through such a rough time. Take as much time as you need.

CJ, sorry about the BFN. Now I feel bad for encouraging you. I was just so damn excited for you! But honestly, it's still so early. Especially since you're not even sure when your OV date was.

Nato, looking forward to the beach ball pics. I'm sure you look great. Everytime I see a picture of you I think of Jennifer Aniston. She has great arms!!

SM, those pictures are hilarious. I'd kill to look like that beach ball lady...pregnant or not!!

Lucy, eeekkk! Birth plan! So exciting, it's happening really, really soon!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you round hunni. It's ok. I started seeing a line I stared that much, so threw it in the bin :haha: I'll know in a few days. Loves ya chickedy.x


----------



## Round2

Whoa...back up here. You saw a line??? And you threw it out?? I might have to fly over to the UK and ruamge through your trash!!


----------



## CJSG1977

It was barely a shadow. But I kept saying to myself it was blank and looked and could see it. It might have been an evap. I wanna discount it lol. It was a cheapy so I bent it so I won't obsess lol. I'm sure it was where I scratched it somehow. Feel free to cone and rummage in my trash :haha: I'd love your visit.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

CJ Im keeping everything crossed for you.

Bleu I will update my journal with my birth plan when I have it sorted cant believe Im having to think about one.

Nato I'd really like to do it naturally and like the idea of using a birthing pool. Im hoping I can go to the midwife lead unit at our local hospital but that depends on how my scan at 36 weeks go if there happy with me I can go there if not it will be the labour unit. Hope you have a fab time in france.

:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sounds like a wonderful birthing plan Lucy. When I eventually get pregnant I'd love to give birth in water! Just seems peaceful to me.xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm finding this very awkward... I feel like I'm supposed to address the expressed idea that I should apologize, along with Sparkly and Virginia. I disagree. Since common practice dictates that everyone tries to guess the sex of a "team yellow" baby, I don't feel like any predetermined "line in the sand" was crossed. If she REALLY didn't welcome guesses, perhaps she should have said so. Its far more uncommon to NOT welcome guesses, and one should EXPECT that people will probably make said guesses. No one pinpointed a definite outcome of 18 different possible outcomes. They picked 1 of the only (usually) 2 options. They could be wrong, or they could be right. We won't know for many months to come still. Guessing on the internet isn't science, and it shouldn't be heralded as the end-all, be-all of anything. I simply attempted to put perspective on the situation, because there ARE worse things in the world than someone guessing at something on the internet. I AM sorry that there were hurt feelings. But, I won't apologize for voicing my opinion... Just as I don't expect anyone else on here to apologize for voicing their opinions. We all have every right to feel whatever we feel... But, I also reserve the right to not feel guilty about someone's reaction to my posts. With as long as I've been on BnB, I've seen some really REALLY heinous things said. I've had horrid things said to me. I take more care than most in choosing my words, and I never aim to harm anyone when I post. I do this so I can live without regret and without guilt. I can't control how the person reading my post will react... But, I carefully control what I say to minimize negative reactions. In fact, I've probably re-typed this post about 15 times whilst searching for the right words. I think this whole thing has gotten blown out of proportion, and I wish we'd just stop talking about it. If anyone chooses to stop coming on to the thread over this, then that's her right. I feel the thread would suffer from the loss of anyone, and I would much rather everyone stayed. However, that's not up to me. As long as I'm welcome, I'll be staying. I don't expect to put anymore emotional energy into this specific topic though. I have far too much going on in my life/body right now to be stressing myself out over this. Again, I am sorry that feelings were hurt, and I would now like to drop this nonsense and get back to the point of the thread. I will apologize in advance if this post hurts anyone's feelings... I've tried very hard to be respectful.


----------



## Megg33k

As for testing early, I can't really. Its still probably a week just until I can be sure that my trigger shot has left my body. And, the last thing I need is a fake BFP from my injection. So, I'll be relegated to waiting until official test day probably.


----------



## SMFirst

I think your post sounded very carefully worded and not disrespectful or hurtful, Megg :)


I was coming on here to post on a different topic, seeking advice:

So I've been having bloodtests for serial HCG since 5 weeks (first every couple of days and then every week) - all the results look good so I'm happy (though not allowing excitement to creep in yet)

I am supposed to go for two more tests, but the last one I can't do because we'll be away.. And now I am considering cancelling the next one (next Tuesday) because:

I'll be just about 9 weeks then and I've read that HCG levels begin to plateau after 8 weeks, and could possibly drop a little..

Because we are heading out on our trip on the Thursday, I don't want to have any stress relating to pregnancy to be hanging over me.. (so because I am happy with things right now, I'm thinking I should leave it at that until we come back)


What would you guys do?


----------



## Megg33k

I think you're far enough along to drop the beta tests... They're not going to give you anymore useful information soon. Like you said, they will start to drop soon. I would stop going in order to avoid stressing over them if they start to go down... even though its normal!


----------



## grandbleu

I agree with *Megg*, *S&M*, I would cancel that last one as well...I think if all the results look good up until then you should be fine and should enjoy yourself when your away without the added stress about thinking about numbers that aren't always perfect especially later in pregnancy.

FXed *CJ* - :dust:


----------



## jenny25

i agree with the girls beta levels change because the placenta starts to do its bit even though it doesnt fully take over until 12 weeks ... thats why people stop using hpts cause after 7 weeks their lines wont be the same as they first got and it gets people in such a mess xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Ok, i completely disagree Megg, you were being disrespectful because a) you arent listening to how someone else feels about her baby and b) you put your position in place that was more important ie you wish thats all you had to worry about. I dont care how many heinous things are said elsewhere, that doesn't detract from what's said in here. 

i dont see why you should say things like "I'd be pretty happy just to be pregnant right now", you dont need to compare your position to sugars. Its not necessary apart from to undermine sugar's feelings, which don't think is necessary given how much shit we all know you have been through. 

no 'predetermined' line in the sand was crossed, but sugar said she didnt want to know and set a line for herself, so then talking about nubs is crossing a line that sugar created. she said she didnt want to know in her first post. That was ignored to speculate, and again, in more ways that the baby has a pink nose. 

im not going to flounce, but i am not going to ignore people undermining other's feelings and rough riding them by swearing at them when they have quite clearly asked for things not to be discussed. you were pretty forceful in post 18555 and i didnt like it. You even apologised in the post if it were 'bitchy', and i agree, i think it was.


----------



## NatoPMT

and sorry, just to clarify as i didnt make it clear, i actually thought you should have apologised for post 18555, megg, not the gender guessing.


----------



## Megg33k

That's your opinion, and I respect it. It doesn't mean I have to agree with you, though. Besides, even you pointed out that I apologized if it was bitchy in the actual post. That still stands. So, there is no further need for me to keep apologizing. 

She said she didn't want to know... and she still doesn't know! How is it that it keeps getting overlooked that no one actually gave her any real, valuable information? Nub theory isn't proven. Hell, I don't even know how it works. All I know is that people try to use it and they fail as often as they succeed. Its about as accurate as spinning a needle or wedding ring over your wrist/belly from what I can tell. And, if someone is right about it being a boy... They started with 50/50 odds. Its not really impressive. The only issue I take with this is that she protested being forced to know something that she still simply doesn't know. There is no fact and no evidence to suggest otherwise. 

I put my position in a place that was more important TO ME. Everyone's own situation is more important to them than someone else's. Its human nature. So, it felt petty TO ME. The best part about this is that she doesn't have to care about what I think. Its my opinion. She has hers. You have yours. Everyone else has their own. I encourage anyone who doesn't like my opinion to ignore my opinion. There's even an 'ignore list' if I'm too incredibly intolerable.

I'm sorry that you feel I'm disrespectful. I've put in almost 2 years of helping as many people as I could possibly help on this website in any way I possibly could. I refuse to allow this one instance to define me as "disrespectful." Out 31,000+ posts, I've done far more good than harm. I'm satisfied with that.

Now... This discussion is getting tedious and tiresome. I would have thought that we might have moved on after several days and 10+ pages. You've made your point, and I understand it. Since we're probably never going to agree, how about we just drop it? Otherwise, this will go on forever until the thread ends up closed. Can we please be done?


----------



## Megg33k

If I apologized IN post 18555, why would I apologize again?


----------



## Megg33k

One last thing... This thread is really the first stress I've had for the last few weeks. I promised not to stress my body this time. I don't have much left in the way of chances here, and my embryos deserve better than me stressing myself out over an argument on the internet. So, if any of you actually want to keep up with what's happening, please find me in my journal and/or on FB. I literally CANNOT do this. Maybe I'm putting my situation in a position of more importance again... But, this IS important for me. I understand that its not important for any of you. Its not your life... Its mine. But, I'm done with this. Fight if you like... I'm done. I would kindly ask that you don't bring any of this into my journal, and I'd prefer if I wasn't PM'd about it either. I don't want to be contacted about this topic in any way, shape, form or fashion. Think what you will, but I have to focus on self-preservation at the moment. My potential future family trumps fighting on BnB.


----------



## vickyd

Megg i think what Nato is saying is that if apologies were given to begin with wothout an explanation of motives then this would be over with already....I think women have a tendancy to try and always give long explanations as to why they said something ect. In the end i think if someone says that they are hurt by something sometimes we should just apologise without explaining any further. Thats what men do and their freinships seem to last longer then women's. 

On a lighter note i would like to share the look i will be going for in my wedding/christening!


----------



## NatoPMT

If you are getting that stressed that you think your chances are impacted, I agree that stepping away is the best idea. I didnt imply that the rest of your 31,000 posts were disrespectful, I think that in this incidence only you have been disrespectful. That doesnt undermine anything else you have done or said. People arent always perfect and I dont see why we should pretend we are. We are grown ups and should be able to discuss how we feel, and I wish you well with your pupo. 

Ps Vic youre right. and that hair would look gorgeous on you. Wit wooooo


----------



## vickyd

Now all i have to do is find a dress that doesnt make me look like a hot air balloon...GRRR!!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

cute hair style Vicky! I'm sure you don't look like a hot air balloon :) Although that is a pretty hilarious image!


----------



## vickyd

Amy unfortunately i will look like a hot air balloon...Need to invest in some serious spanx..


----------



## CJSG1977

That is one mega cute hair do Vicky! And I am sure you will look beautiful darlin. You'll find something....even something that doesn't remind you of a hot air balloon.xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

What's spanx.....


----------



## vickyd

CJ check it out.... totally reshapes your body! Breathing sometimes difficult...
https://www.spanx.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=2992553&clickid=topnav_shapers_txt


----------



## CJSG1977

Breathing? Who needs that when you wanna look good :rofl: said like a real women :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Amy, what are you doing for your first wedding anniversary? Anything planned? Cos its paper, I got all our friends to write in a book to say happy anniversary (also cos I forgot to put the guest book out at our wedding)

Vic, as a balloon filled with water, I can assure you that when the hot air is replaced with water&#8230;.gravity takes on a whole new sinister meaning. That&#8217;s somert to look forward to. You will look gorgeous with your air filled behind all upright. 

S&M, at 9 weeks, I agree you don&#8217;t need to continue with the tests. My dr told me that scans are more important than hcg to assess the progress of the pregnancy after 6 or 7 weeks

Luce: sounds fab, what on the scan would stop you having that? I know they only allow &#8216;easy&#8217; births in the pool, I don&#8217;t think I would be allowed a pool cos of my age for eg. There&#8217;s no reason they pre-empt there being something to stop you though? 

CJ!!! Have you tested yet? my first line was so light I couldn&#8217;t see it, took about 3 days to become a definite line. I am hoping so hard for you!!! Ifyou dont have spanx, you havent lived. They are the saviour of the squidgy

Rounders &#8211; 5 years ago I used to get told I looked like Jennifer Aniston a lot, for some reason, ahem, not so much anymore &#8211; I am feeling all pleased with myself now. My arms in no way could be mistaken for hers these days. Boo hoo. 

Jen: youre putting in what you can and that&#8217;s always enough in my book xx


----------



## vickyd

Yeah im not too bothered about breathing lately!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky you will look gorgeous love the hair.

Nato the scan is a growth scan have one at 32 weeks then 36 weeks due to my pernicious anaemia there is a risk of ristricted growth so they want to keep an eye on everything (babys growth, my iron and b12 levels) it wouldnt stop me having a water birth I believe but it would stop me going into the midwife lead centre and may have to go to the labour ward they are in the same place at the womens health centre. They can't give me a definite answer untill my scan at 36 weeks. I would prefer to go to the midwife lead centre but we will see.

Having a bit of a hard time today family issues well issues with my little brother I just dont want to do and feel so sad trying to shake it off as dont want to put any stress on the baby.


----------



## vickyd

Lucy maybe you should keep your distance from the situation? Its hard i know from experience to seperate yourself from family problems, but maybe ask everyone not to involve you?


----------



## Sparkly

CJ - I've just been checking out your chart....when are you testing hun??? clomid is one nasty bitch, i do feel for you xx

round - I'm not sure about the massage, I don't think that they're recommended.

Lucy - it's so exciting that you are 30 weeks already :happydance:

mumof2d - I can't speak for the others' obviously, but I for one love Virginia, and wished she hadn't left in the way that she did, she has discussed some of her probs with PPD with us on here, and I really feel she needs the support of us as much as we need her support too :hugs: give her that and tell her I'd love to see her posting again, and she'll always be a disco girl xxxx

CJ - balls to the BFN :(

Nato - Anything I had to say on the matter I have already said to Sugar via pm. 

Sm - If it were me hun, I would stop with the HCG testing now, your numbers have been fantastic i really don't think you have anything to be worried about your baby is a keeper xx

Vic - cute hair hun

AFM - Still feeling grotty, throat really swollen today and I sound like a dalek when I speak :haha: I had another small spot after I strained for a BM last night which shit me up just for a mo, but it disappeared straight away, so I'm not panicking I'm sure Blinkie is just fine :thumbup: I just need to remember to take my lactalouse every day!!!


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy maybe you should keep your distance from the situation? Its hard i know from experience to seperate yourself from family problems, but maybe ask everyone not to involve you?

Its a weird situation basically my younger brother who I've always been very close to has done a 180 in personality he has totally changed in the last few months and I feel he has turned his back on us and our family. He's angry at me for something I havnt done but hasnt spoken to me about it seems to have just cut me of. he's also treating my family very badly they have done nothing to deserve apart from support him over the last couple of years and it hasnt been an easy few years he split from his finance they have a little girl, was drinking heavily even got behind the wheel of a car while drunk luckily he didnt hit anyone but did crash he lost his licence and lots of other things my parents are having to bale him out finanically as he has buried his head in the sand. His ex isnt innocence but he's now blaming her for everything and almost like he's playing an inocent victim which he's not. He has recently found god (I dont have a problem with it Im church of england) but the church he has found is well a bit odd I dont mean to offend anyone but they seem to be very controlling since going there he has changed and not in a good way, he's also got a new gf I've met her twice and she was very difficult made the effort but pretty much had it thrown back in my face he's now saying I was rude to her I can place my hand on my heart and say I wasnt that I tried. I used to hear from him all the time epecially when he had his daughter who both steve and I have a very close relationship with but now we dont hear from him, I dont want to lose my niece from my life. The way he parents his daughter has even changed he was very harsh on her at the family wedding we were at a couple of weeks ago (she was very well behaved) it was horrid to see as he had become a good dad. He was supportive after I suffered my mc's and was so exicted about being an uncle and me being pregnant but now its like he doesnt care about us. He left a suit at my parents which we bought back for him he came up last night to pick them up and didnt even ask how I was or how the baby was in fact he couldnt get out of the house quicker enough then told my mum that I didnt speak to him which was a lie I made the effort for my mum. I dont understand him and dont know what to do for the best. Should I speak to him or not? I've written a letter which says exactly how I feel but dont know whether to send it or not. Guess my hormones arent helping today sorry for such a long post not even sure it make sense have had a good cry but know I have to focus on my baby and the rest of my family.


----------



## Round2

OMG, Spanx are the best invention ever! I wish I had worn mine today...my belly looks like I'm 5 months pregnant!

Vicky, I love the hairstyle. Very natural and pretty. Have you found a dress for Hero? 

Sparkly, sorry your feel so rough still. Get some rest!! I'm sure the spotting is from the the BM.

Lucy, sorry your family life is getting so stressful. I agree with Vicky, taking a step away is a good idea.

SM, drop the HCG tests. You're well on your way. I can't believe your doctor is till giving them to you. So where ya going for your vacation??

Nato, so have you guys started picking names yet?? Are we allowed to know? I made the mistake of telling my mom the names we liked before DD was born and she was very vocal about which ones she didn't like. Needless to say, the final decision was kept under wraps till she was born.


----------



## vickyd

Lucy that is indeed a tough decision. If im honest i would say dont make any attempt to reach out to him right now. It seems that he is lost in his own world and seeing things the way he wants or needs to at this time in his life. No matter what you say to him isnt gonna make a difference as long as he is stuck in this place. I would send him a short letter saying that i love him and when he is ready to be himself again i will be there to help him. The fact that he belongs to a controlling church alone shows that his frame of mind is irrational. You dont need this in your situation...

Round i feel really bloated too...Must be all the brocolli and cauliflower ive been starving myself with.


----------



## vickyd

Hero is gonna be dressed by my sis. Im not seeing it till the big day!


----------



## SMFirst

thanks for the input about the blood test everyone..

Vicky - very cute hairstyle. I've never tried spanx but I did buy those control top nylons before but it didn't quite work out - where the control top ended the fat pushed out even more, like a sausage :( I'm sure spanx has solved this problem :)

Round - we are going on a road trip north in BC, then across to the rockies, then back home through the south of BC :)

That sucks when people voice their opinions over potential names.. I definitely won't be sharing our ideas with family..

Lucy - sorry about your brother. It certainly isn't worth your stress right now, but don't shut him out completely (just wait until the baby is born and then you can get in touch)

Sparkly - sorry you are feeling rough still! what's a dalek?


----------



## Allie84

SM, I agree with the others and think you can forgo the last beta test at this stage. Glad they've all been doubling well!

Vicky, love the hairstyle. Are you having it done or doing it yourself? Unless you are infinitely more talented than I am I imagine you're getting it done.

Sparkly, hope you are 100% better soon. Well, relatively speaking because the fatigue and MS will stick around even once you're better!

Lucy, I would do what your heart tells you, even if it seems hard. Maybe stepping away from the stress for awhile is a good idea, and like Vicky said letting him know you love him but right now you need to step away from the situation and think about your baby.

I would love a water birth as well. At my hosp we can labor in the tub but we have to get out once we are 8 cms. I still plan on being in there, though. The thing I don't get is we still have to be on an IV? How can I be in the water on an IV? :shrug:

Oh crap I forgot what else I read....

AFM, I have a doppler question, I'm kind of freaking out. Those with dopplers, HELP?! <--frantic.

I was so excited hearing baby today I got carried away and just sat there for a long time and then baby's heartrate got much slower and then dissapeared!!!! I searched again and found baby and it was still slow and then all of a sudden normal rate again. What happened?!?!?! :( I'm *guessing* baby ran away from me and as they were moving I was only catching part of the heartrate? Or maybe it's normal to get slow as they move? Also, even once I found the baby I found an area of my body where there's a beat that's faster than mine but slower than the baby's. Is that the placenta? This is why I worried about buying a doppler. :dohh:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls for your advice, he is getting baptised which I don't understand as he already is its a full submersion in the sea my parents are going to come down for it so I've said I would do food for everyone on the sat night his thing is on the sunday so I have invited him other than that it is now down to him as far as I'm concerened. Steve and I have always been there for him and if he wants to turn his back on us then well its him that will lose out eventually will always be here if he needs us.

Allie it sounds like your little one did a runner you my little one used to do that now he or she has less room if I use the dopplar I get a good kick my little one lets me hear his/her hb but then will kick away and move. Could you've of caught your hb instead of little ones which is why it was slower I know I've had it when I've had my hb and babys mingling into one it can be a bit confusing, what I would do is take the dopplar of just lie still for a few mins and try again. I believe and may be wrong but you can pick up on the noise of the blood rushing through the placenta which is more of a whoosing sound. Hope that helps.

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

allie, sorry gotta be quick as im on my way out, but the placenta is the same beat as your heart i thought but more wooshy, i find 3 or 4 different hbs on my doppler, christ knows whats going on in there so i just ignore it. If theres a beat, theres a baby i say


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Lucy, that makes sense. :) After I took the doppler off I was feeling the baby with loads of flutters so I'm thinking I annoyed the baby with the doppler, haha! It makes sense that the baby was running away from the sound, I guess. I think it might have been my own heartbeat as well. I tried listening to my pulse in my neck and it didn't match the other slow beating but like you said it could have been picking up mine and part of the baby's etc. I will mention it to my midwife at my appointment. 

I think it's lovely you are having your family over the night before, and this leaves the ball in your brother's court. Hopefully he makes a gesture and decides to come, but if he doesn't, you have done all you can. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> allie, sorry gotta be quick as im on my way out, but the placenta is the same beat as your heart i thought but more wooshy, i find 3 or 4 different hbs on my doppler, christ knows whats going on in there so i just ignore it. If theres a beat, theres a baby i say

It's comforting to know you find different hbs on your doppler! I don't usually do it for very long so I hear the fast train sound of baby and take it off, but today I got carried away and yes, it would seem I felt three different hbs. I also heard the wooshing of the placenta with my pulse. I may have landed on an artery as well, who knows. I do feel better though, thanks ladies.


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies, I've been plurking again...lot's to catch up on.

CJ I hope you get your BFP this month, sorry about your recent test but it was probably just too early!!

SM I agree with everyone else about the HCG test, it's probably best to cancel it this far along.

Lucy wow that's amazing if you can give birth in water with no pain medication, good for you! 

I think so far my birth plan consists of "show me the drug cocktail cart". :haha:

I don't think I'd be brave enough to attempt anything other than a hospital birth because it's my first one and I really have no idea what to expect. So good for you Lucy!!

Megg FX for you that at least one of your eggs sticks!!! Or all 3!! 

Allie the doppler issue sounds totally normal! My little bub always squirmed away from it and disappeared! If you heard it to begin with, it's all good in there!


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- your chart is looking super promising:thumbup: Sorry about the BFN but your still have time. I didnt get a BFP until 13 dpo. 

Megg- sorry you are still in pain from the transfer. I pray that at least one of those little embies stick so that it is all worth it! Im sorry that you are feeling stressed out about what is going on and understand why you need to stay away for a while. I hope the break gives you and your growing babies what you need. Ill come visit you in your journal:hugs:

Allie- I agree with you and am sad to see so many leave all because of the drama that followed the unintentional hurt. I hope everyone decides to put this behind them so we can get back to supporting one another.

Sorry yesterday was not so good. I get really vivid dreams now and they are always so wild and crazy! The other night I dreamed that I had a dead baby seal in my mouth and had to pull it out! It seemed so real because I could feel the texture and almost threw up:sick: That same night I dreamt that I had to bite the head of a tiny snake and could taste blood and feel the texture. Weird! Pregnancy does strange things. I hope getting out of the house did the trick

I would think it was because baby was moving. Ive had something similar happen but just stop using the Doppler because I feel satisfied that Ive heard her. 

Vicky- its good to hear that you are trying to take the mellow approach towards Heros shots. I cant believe the pediatrician just dismissed you like that! Very bad beside manner:nope:

I think the hair style for your wedding is beautiful!

Bleu- I love your bump pics! Little bleu is definitely coming along:D

Sparkly- well said on your thread advice! I hope you get over the flu quick. Its not fun being sick AND pregnant. Good luck at your upcoming appointments:thumbup:

Round- Im glad O got figured out. Ive never heard that getting a massage in the 2WW is bad but Ive also never done it myself. I know that during pregnancy they are suppose to avoid certain areas of the body could you just do a pregnancy massage to be on the safe side? Have fun hot tub shopping I hope you cant use it for another 8 and ½ months!

Lucy- Im glad your LO was looking great at your 30 week appt! I cant believe you are making your birth plan!!! That LO will be in your arms before you know it!

Im sorry to hear you are having trouble with your brother. It does seem that this new church and gf have caused changes in him but of course it doesnt help to bring it up because it may only drive more of a wedge between you. The only thing you can do is let him know you love him and are there for him. 

Mumof2D- Thanks for sharing. Im really sorry Vicky has left us and I hope she decides to some back soon.

Nato- I hope you have a great time in France! I cant wait to see the beach ball!

SM- I love the Halloween costume ideas! I would probably forgo the additional testing because like you said hcg begins to plateau and youve already had great numbers. Have a great road trip!

Jenny- Im glad to see you back! Dont worry we all go through rough patches and need to stick together

AFM- I can't believe I have a cataloupe in there!:shock:


----------



## CJSG1977

I love the look of some of those spanx shapers! I never fit in them though cause my hips are only 37.5" and my bust and waiste is a lot bigger so they never hug properly. I might buy one though as I have fallen in love with one!

:haha: Saviour of the squidgy...love it!

I'm sorry you are going through all this with your brother Lucy, but maybe for your own sanity and health you should step back for a bit. Families have a way of always drawing you in to traumas, one thing or another. I for one have stepped away from a few of my family members at the moment, in fact I only speak to one of my brothers and my nieces most of the time. The rest I just cant handle the stress with. I hope things improve and that the 180 he has done turns to a 360! :hugs: Hunni!xx And I am inclined to agree with Vicky's point too.

Vicky Broccoli and Cauliflower :sick: You poor thing!!!! I just coulgnt do it!

Sorry you are poorly Sparkly! :hugs: I hope you feel better! Dalejs are off Dr Who, and alien type thing in what looks like a giant henry hoover with circles on it :rofl:

Allie you are obsessing over the one thing you bought to stop making you obsess! Stop worrying hun! :hugs: And what Nato said! x

:hi: Yogi!

AFM only got low back pain today. My temp was same this morning but I have slept all day as I have not been well (I have gall stones) and my waking temp was way down! The pain killers I took lower temp though so I am not bothered by that so much, but my cervix feels like its a bit open so I think the witch is coming. Compounded by another bfn! That really is a bfn, no imaginery line this time. I hate that I have go back on clomid again :grr: I hate it! And actually feel quite depressed about it as it messed me up in ways that my relationship wont survive for long. Chris is so patient and most of the time remembers its the clomid. But we did have a couple of rows which resulted in me asking for a divorce...which of course I didnt mean!


----------



## CJSG1977

Yay for a cantaloupe Hoping!!!! Bless Ya! xx


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy - it must be difficult, he does sound a bit off the rails. I feel all you can do right now is let him know that you care about him, and you'll be there for him when he needs you :hugs: You're doing the right thing at the weekend good for you x

vic - so will you know what Hero is wearing? or have i missed something?

sm - Dalek = scary robot thingies in Doctor Who, with weird croaky voices

Allie - I'm afraid the doppler thig is all new to me, I have been loaned one by my neighbour, but it's too early for me to use it yet. I would take a guess that maybe baby was moving around

Hoping - Happy 20 weeks :happydance: wow a canteloupe

Cj - clomid is hard work chicka, but you aren't out yet! i'm sure Chris knows you didn't mean it when you asked for a divorce :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Friggin evaps! It was there...tried to take a pic but couldnt get it on there and now....its gone! :grr: I have to stop this LOL! I only have one more test and I'll save that if af doesnt show.

:hi: Sparkly!


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh CJ, i'm so sorry - stupid boofns. They have no place round these parts. No fat witch has sung, but if you feel she's on here way, im gonna lie in wait for her and throw flour bombs at her 

Im sorry the clomid is causing you probs too, you are the boss of you, not clomid, however it makes you feel, can you try and consciously override the impulse to do things unrelationshipy? Mebbes if you talk to chris and come up with a plan together of how to deal with the hairy moments its causing? 

Those spanx are stretchy so fit any shape, they must if they fit me. 

Vic, how wonderful that Hero will be unveiled in her natty baby outfit. 

Luce, hope you get what you want her, and of course more importantly that the baby is growing good and proper. This situation with your brother, thats SO complicated, and as you know, you cant change how someone feels or behaves, so my fear is that you are being pushed into doing what might not be best for you, ie hes calling the situation here. You are being led into wanting to talk and sort things out because more and more, you are being told youre doing the 'wrong' thing, being rude, etc. Its unlikely to change his mind if you try and talk to him. Your baby is more important (i know your niece is a massive factor here which is extremely difficult) - i say unless you know that whatever he says, you can take it without feeling hurt, which is extremely unlikely, i say wait 10 weeks. I think in those 10 weeks, be delightful to him, say how lovely it is to see him, how nice his gf seems, rather than just being nice, be adorable

I dont think i would send the letter, either. Any contact, or he might see it as accusations however well its meant, could kick things off. I think you need stability and no stress. The third trimester is so important for no stress, cortisol, which you produce when youre stressed can impact the baby and impact his/her behaviour up to the age of 10 apparently, when they stopped monitoring the babies. I think that came from a study on women who'd been pregnant during 9/11. 

I have a cousin like this, and the more you try and unravel it, the worse it gets in my experience. I think you need to be able to tackle it properly when the time is right, rather than inflame him while you cant really engage properly. 

Rounders: We have the full name chosen now. I have tried out a couple and think i have settled on one, but things might change. The grand reveal.....Eloise Kate Long. 

Yogi - haha at drug cart, like the sweet trolley? 

Hi Hoping, hows your dad getting on? Isnt a cantaloupe bigger than a banana? 

AFM: the baby has been very quiet the last couple of days, making me feel a bit paranoid. Vic advised me to eat chocolate and warned me at the same time about the inevitable baby paranoia weight, so i am scoffing chocolate with one hand, holding the doppler with the other

and i did something so stupid today i can barely bring myself to talk about it. In short, to avoid more tears and tantrums, i lost a diamond and platinum ring. Thats all i can bear to say about it. :cry:


----------



## vickyd

CJ dont waste the test hun! Give it a couple more days please! 
TTC really takes its toll on a relationship...You sometimes have to hide your fustration as well as your sadness so that it doesnt affect your marriage...I beleive in being honest but i went through a similar crisis and looking back now i see that being happy with your partener is sooo important.

Sarkly i dont know what Hero will be wearing! I want it to be a surprise lol!


----------



## vickyd

Nato you poor thing! I imagine the ring had alot of sentimental value.....I really hope you find it love.... 
Is the chocolate working for you? If not super ice cold water also helped get things moving. My doc was quite surprised about the water. apparently its not common to get movement from it..


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks Nato! Thanks Vicky! :hugs:

I am waiting with you Nato, flour bomb in hand :haha:

Vicky I have no intention of using my last test now till the witch is late. As for Chris I love him so much! The last few days have been better. And I think next month we will have a better idea on how to handle it. And you're right, I am the boss of clomid, not it me! Ya hear me clomid! The bitch is back in control! Now do as your told and help me get up the duff!!!! :rofl: PMA people! 

:hugs: Nato, are you sure its lost? My platinum diamond ring has fallen off so many times since losing weight and now wear my rings on a necklace till I get my eternity ring next month...I hope. I am so sorry darling! I hope hope hope it turns up! Was it insured?

How are you getting on after stuffing your face with chocolate? I am sure bubs is just perfect! xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

I am gutted. My mum gave it me when my Aunty Margaret died. Argghhh. 

I lost it at the gym, so its not like it can turn up under the sofa or something, it mustve flicked out of my bag at the reception as thats the only place it had an opportunity to escape. Ive checked, offered the cleaners at the gym £100 to find it, the receptionist looked for me, its gone. 

Vic the cold water doesnt really work for me, green tea seems to work better. and chocolate nom nom nom <drowningsorrowsinchocolate> 

im so fat!!! i have to stop with the chocolate. 

i am wailing out loud now waaaAAAAAAaaaahhhhHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## NatoPMT

NatoPMT said:


> I lost it at the gym

ps this proves, no good can come of exercise. 

ever.


----------



## LucyJ

Picture of a dalek: https://www.daleklinks.co.uk/

Thanks girls :hugs: I'm feeling a bit better now.

:hi: Yogi and thanks I hope I can cope but going to give it my best shop I dont like pethidine my mum had a really rough time on it and nearly everyone I know who has had an epidural now suffers with back problems because of it. I'll be in hospital it's a midwife led unit at the hospital the labour unit is down the corridor so if there were any complications I can be moved quite quickly and easily. Steve and I are doing a couples active birth and yoga day course.

CJ I hope its just to early for you to test :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Nato im gonna tell you something now but dont laugh ok? In the greek orthodox church there is a saint: St. Fanourios. He is the patron saint of all things lost that wish to be found. When something precious is lost we bake a special cake called fanouropita and we offer it to the saint. Apparently if the item is truely special he will help you find it. Now im not a beleiver and i have never lost anything important but my mother and mother in law swear hes helped them on several occasions. Let me know if you want the recipe!!


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Nato* - I know how much rings can mean...if it makes you feel better your ring is with mine in the world of lost and stolen pieces of memories in gold. My wedding ring got stolen from our home here by some workers only 2 months ago...I'm a wanton woman now LOL. I was really gutted as well...:hugs:

*CJ* - We had a many a TTC row...and divorce was mentioned as well...it's such a rollercoaster for relationships...sorry for your BFN...totally sucks :hugs:

*Allie* - Don't understand dopplers but sorry it caused you a scare. I just like to feel the LO's movements and I know all is well...I would be horrible at trying to decipher all those different pulses and HB's down there.

PS. I find music does the trick to get LO dancing about.


----------



## Round2

Oh man Nato, that sucks about the ring. I really hope it turns up for you.

Beautiful name....I LOVE it!

CJ, the clomid made me crazy last month, especially towards the end of my cycle. DH and I didn't really fight, but I think that's because we're too busy to fight right now. But like I've said before my symptoms are so much better this month. I feel much more in control this cycle.


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - sorry about the loss. Could you put up a reward poster? You never know.. My friend had a camera returned in Europe after begging for it's return.. But hopefully it turns up in the lining of your purse, or in a corner of your car or something? Also, Eloise is beautiful :)

grandbleu - also terrible that your ring got STOLEN! that's awful..

CJ - sorry about the BFN. Glad your DH is being patient :)


Well for the past couple of days I can't seem to keep my stomach satiated. I am starving every couple of hours. The only time I feel any nausea is if I don't get food.. I am trying to keep eating healthy (get those veggies in) but sometimes I just want a big cinnamon bun or something!

Also - I want a Dalek.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato just read your post thank you for advice I think you are right. He has been in contact saying he would like to talk to sort things out so I will probably arrange to meet him next week for a coffee (well decaf tea for me) and see what he has to say but at the end of the day you are right my baby is the most important thing and I have to put this little one first. 

I am so sorry about your ring I hope it turns up.

Try not to worry about movement I went to the hospital about 23 weeks as I was worried and the midwife said at this stage the baby will have quiter days and not to worry. The advice I was given was to have something to eat and then lie down and just relax it does seem to work. My mum's friend's son who wife is pregnant she's due in a couple of weeks I think had a scare and went to hospital with reduce movements and her dr told her that if you are stressed it can have an impact on the baby's movement basically that baby goes to sleep if your very stressed, her little one was fine once she was hooked up to the machines baby starting kicking away. Try not to worry here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Nato sweety that is absolutely gutting!!!! :hugs: I know its lost in the abyss right now but I hope it turns up at some point! Probably me going mental but I see a ring wedged under what looks like it might be a locker..in between to metal legs that are very close together...its not led flat its sort of standing up in between the two. I think its in the gym hun!!!! Listen to me...wacko or what! Thats just my sense. Ignore the crazy lady :rofl:

I look forward to an easier cycle next then I hope Round! xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic, i got it i got it 

https://greekfood.about.com/od/cakes/r/Saint-Fanourios-Cake-Recipe-For-Fanouropita.htm

ps snarf at the name of the cake. 

Bleu, im sorry about your ring!! bloody *******s!!! couldnt you do something cos you knew who stole it? gahhh, id have hidden tuna under their car seats. Its weird you say wanton. Get this for puritanical stupidity. I didnt put my rings on this morning, i forgot and i actually went back to the house to put them on cos i was worried someone would see i was pregnant without a wedding ring. I blame Catholic guilt for EVERYTHING. and exercise. 

hmm, Luce if he wants to talk to you, that changes my perspective slightly, but only if you can keep your cool if he comes out with stuff you really disagree with. I thought there would be no talking to him

um, CJ, your vision is EXACTLY where i think it is, but not lockers, 2 metal legs next to a sales display in the reception. I am in my pjs now, i wanna go and look, i couldnt bend down properly to look cos my bump was in the way, but im gonna go back tomorrow. Stop making me look wacko too. 

Thanks Rounders. Kate is after my husbands twin who died in 2002. Eloise, cos i have liked it ever since i saw the damned in concert aged 14. Ive already treated vic to this. Im not a goth, repeat not a goth - they were a punk band. I was a punk all right. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b31L4P7G5j8


----------



## NatoPMT

S&M, my colleague suggested a reward poster too, i have a photo of the ring somewhere. I can ask at the gym if they will let me. i wonder if they would give me the names and addresses of everyone in the gym at that point as you have to swipe in.

AND will they give me access to the cctv??? 

im getting military about this now

ps, how did i miss the 'I want a Dalek' comment??? :rofl:

where did that come from? ahh, i see lucy talked you into that. 

my weight has come from ms, i had to eat constantly to stave off ms, try and keep it under control cos then you get stuck with water balloon arms and have to go to the gym and lose your diamond ring :nope:


----------



## NatoPMT

ps i keep seeing more in S&M's post that i want to comment on. Cinnamon controls blood sugar...blood sugar wildies are the hypothesised cause of ms

this cinnamon bun thing might be a genuine craving for the good of you


----------



## CJSG1977

Yeah reception area! Theres something blue...is it a cabinet or something?? To the left I think I can see a swimming pool or something through a glass window. OK I am gonna stop now LMAO!

I'm sorry about your ring too Bleu! Wankers that think they have the right to just take what they want in life! Hate it! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Nato we can be :loopy: together!x


----------



## LucyJ

> Well for the past couple of days I can't seem to keep my stomach satiated. I am starving every couple of hours. The only time I feel any nausea is if I don't get food.. I am trying to keep eating healthy (get those veggies in) but sometimes I just want a big cinnamon bun or something!

Go for the big cinnamon bun!!



> hmm, Luce if he wants to talk to you, that changes my perspective slightly, but only if you can keep your cool if he comes out with stuff you really disagree with. I thought there would be no talking to him

Yeah I know I'm going to see what he has to say and hoping he'll listen to what I have to say and will take it from there. With any luck it'll make him think but we will see. I am not going to let it get to me cool and calm all the way thats the plan.


----------



## CJSG1977

You should try everything possible hun! But I doubt they will give details like that. Confidentiality and all that.


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ!!!! you are fucking mental, thats CRAZY!! 

there is a glass wall in reception, to the left of the sales cabinet through which, you can see the swimming pool!!!

i am agog. 

i need to take a photo to show you.

ps i was joking about getting the names and stalking people. honest.


----------



## NatoPMT

holy crap CJ, i am still reeling. i need food and quick


----------



## SMFirst

I should get my DH to pick up a cinnamon bun for me - there's a place near his work (but far from home and from my work) that makes the BEST.. I wonder if he would for me..

Further on the needing food - I went to buy my lunch just now, and there were two that I liked (curry and stirfry) so I bought two lunches! Hopefully I won't actually eat them both but save one for dinner, or maybe the extra meal between lunch and dinner...

CJ - I hope you really are clairvoyant and find Nato's ring for her!


----------



## NatoPMT

i just phoned John at work and he's coming home to drive me back to the gym with a torch to look under the sales cabinet. 

i'm excited. If you are right CJ, i am getting you on the telly. I will be your agent.


----------



## CJSG1977

:haha: Nato! I have been 'sensitive' shall we say ever since I was about 2 or 3 so my mum says. But its not a science. All I know is that no-one has picked it up. I can still see it there. You can be my agent if you like :rofl: I get better images with people I feel connected too, but sometimes completely random. But as soon as I read that I could see it. I hope it is a step to you finding it. Your Aunt doesnt want it to be lost to someone else. Or worse that it just sits there not being appreciated.


----------



## CJSG1977

Not sure where this is coming from but.....'every item of jewellery is a piece of art' !!!!! :loopy:


----------



## yogi77

Nato I remember the baby having some very quiet days around that time too, got me all worried of course...just lasted a day or two at a time though. Fruit juice got the baby moving for me all the time...anything sugary I imagine. 

I hope your ring turns up somewhere at the gym! (good on you for still going to the gym!)

SM please have the cinnamon bun, because I can't...I would eat 6 right now if I could...


----------



## CJSG1977

Two lunches...love it! Enjoy...one or both!x Mmmm cinnamon bun! Yum!


----------



## vickyd

Guys oh my god im so tired....Hero just went to sleep and ive been up since 5.30 am, spent a couple hours with her, gone to the gym, gone to work, taken care of Hero, cooked did a bit of housework and just now sat down to relax...


----------



## Sparkly

Vic - aww I think that will be a lovely surprise, what a nice idea. You sound like you need an early night hun.

Lucy - Lol at you piccies of the darleks, they still frighten the life out of me!!

round - whoop nice to see ovulation confirmed on your chart :thumbup:

sm - my appetite is exactly the opposite to yours atm, a few weeks ago I felt like i couldn't eat enough, but for the last few days I have to remember to eat...I know it could be the bug i have, I guess I'll find out in a few days


----------



## Allie84

Holy camole (yes I just said that), we have psychic CJ in the house! I hope your ring gets found Nato; so sorry you lost it. :( You're right, what good is the gym?! :hugs: As for movements, are you expected to feel regular movements at 23 weeks? I thought you not even feel movement at all until 22 weeks (so I figured movement would still be sporadic)? I never really read ahead of my week though so I may not even know what I'm talking about 

It's funny you mentioned cold water Vicky, as the first time I was *sure* it was baby I was feeling was in Colorado when I was super hot and took a big swig of an icy drink. 

Eloise is a great name!! In fact, it's on our list of girl's names! I think I remember having this discussion back when most of us were TTC. I love French names and I love E names. And it's lovely that Kate has special significance. 

Bleu, I'm so sorry your ring got stolen!!!! That is just awful. :( :hugs: 

Yogi, awww, sorry you can't have 6 cinnamon buns. :hugs:

That being said, I think you should go ahead and eat one SM. I'm impressed you've managed to eat healthily! My diet was downright atrocious during 1st tri. I wouldn' have even thought twice about eating a hug cinnamon bun. 

CJ, sorry the Clomid's doing a number on you. Alex and I had a 'divorce' discussion once while TTC. Gosh, it was sometimes so hard on our relationship. I remember having the most awful, dutiful sex a few times when we weren't getting along as well.....hang in there. :hugs:

Hoping, thanks so much. :hugs: You're always so thoughtful. OMG congrats on having a cantelope in there! That seems to huge, it's crazy! :hugs:

Vicky, what a day you've had. I hope you have a relaxing evening ahead of you. Get Alex to give you a massage! (That's what I would do hehe)

Lucy, what is a dalek? A robot? I looked at the link....


----------



## NatoPMT

gahhh no luck, took a torch and looked under a blue vending machine (that i hadnt seen before) and John laid on the floor looking for it but couldnt see it. We couldnt see properly under the vending machine and it is too heavy to move, it was pretty dusty underneath, so if its there it's staying there. It wasnt under the sales cabinets that i could see. 

CJ, and you telekenisis it out by any chance

Thanks for trying, i'm not sure what the art reference is, but i will look next time i go and I spoke to the cleaners and they said they would keep looking. x

Yogi, that sounds right, thanks, Its the odd 24-48 hours that i cant feel movement - thanks for putting my mind at rest. Also, i dont really go to the gym, i just splash around in the pool for a bit then swan around putting make up on


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- clomid can be hard on your hormones but it sounds like you are taking back control. I would have my cranky moments on it but would just warn DH ahead of time.

I hope you are psychic and Nato finds her ring! That would be crazy! 

Nato- I think the name you have chosen is adorable!!! Im sure baby is fine in there I dont think it is until later in 2nd tri when they establish a set active period. I would think a cantaloupe is bigger than a banana too. My dad is doing great! He is just a little forgetful and gets frustrated sometimes when he cant remember something but he is progressing nicely. 

Im so sorry about the ring. I left my engagement ring one time in the bathroom at work and had a horrible panic but luckily someone found it and gave it back. I hope your ring turns up 

Bleu- Im sorry to hear that your ring was stolen

SM- I hope you get that cinnamon bun youve been craving

Vicky- it sounds like you have had a full packed day!


----------



## NatoPMT

i have a dalek story but i am too sulky to tell it. 

i remember us talking about Eloise Allie, we both liked all the same names. I defo get movements every time i sit quietly, i dont notice if im walking around or flailing round on the floor under vending machines, but Im getting kicks that move my skin and that John can feel. 

Clomid sounds evil and amazing all in one. Thats very confusing

Vic, stop going to the gym, its dangerous and you need a rest - youre gonna be running yourself into the ground. If you are too tired, you produce overeating hormones too <nods>

Night girls xxx

edit: thanks hoping!! im so glad your dad is doing much better. I can imagine it must be very frustrating, but he's so much improved. Hope youre less stressed now too.


----------



## LucyJ

Wow vicky you've had a busy day hope you can put your feet up and relax and get a good nights sleep. 

Nato I really hope you find your ring let us know and I forgot to say I think the name you've choosen is beautiful. 

SM enjoy your lunche(s).


----------



## LucyJ

Missed some posts, sorry you didnt find your ring Nato. Glad John can feel baby move its an amazing feeling it still amazes steve, he was feeling the baby move tonight and told me to put my hand on so I could feel I was like steve I can feel it the baby is kicking me, bless him. Night night hope you sleep well.

Allie a dalek is a alien race from dr who.


----------



## Allie84

Awww well, I'm well ignorant about this baby kicking stuff. That's amazing John can feel the baby from the outside! I feel like I have too much fat there for that ever to happen. 

So sorry you didn't find the ring. That doesn't mean it won't turn up, though. I really hope the posters and the cake do the trick. 

Lucy, ohh okay, I don't watch Dr. Who, which is strange because I usually love anything geeky. 

Hoping, I'm really happy to hear your dad is doing better. That's wonderful. :)


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> Guys oh my god im so tired....Hero just went to sleep and ive been up since 5.30 am, spent a couple hours with her, gone to the gym, gone to work, taken care of Hero, cooked did a bit of housework and just now sat down to relax...

That's like two of my days in one! Except I take care of my cats, not a baby yet :)


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm so sorry you never found it hun. I didn't have a lot to give you. If I get anymore I will let you know. Now i feel bad! Xxxx


----------



## SMFirst

Nato - I think you need to get this for your baby:
 



Attached Files:







dino.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vickyd

So i slept in today! No gym, and i got Alex to get Hero ready for my mom. I still feel pretty tired though...We also had a solvent spill in the lab today and ironically its a slow evaporating solvent so even after clean up the smell is truely unbearable...Im gonna try and leave early as i aready have a massive headache and im feeling kinda wasted lol!


----------



## pregoinnorge

ugh, that sounds horrible Vicky. I hate chemical smells! Hope you're feeling better soon!

Sorry about the BFN CJ...clomid sounds like a nasty bitch!

I updated about my visit to the dr in my journal yesterday. Basically she put me on 20% sick leave so that I can start work later in the mornings. I feel kinda lazy doing this, but at the same time I am totally useless here until 10 am. I'm usually either puking or hanging out in the lounge room with a fan blowing on me! I go on vacation July 15 for three weeks anyway, so it's just to get me by until then.


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha nice one S&M


----------



## vickyd

Amy dont feel lazy, i did something similar last summer although i didnt get a doctor's note lol! I just turned up a couple hours late every day!


----------



## bbhopes

Update: I have been put on hcg ?? 100 mg to try to boost my ovulation surge?? and also going to have a shot of progesterone after I ovulate as apparently my levels were a little lower than they should be. My fibroid apepars to be blocking my tube still but when tehy did the sono they were able to see a free flow of liquid so we're not as worse off as we had thought, but I'm still going for a hysteroscopy and they are going to try again to remove it. They suspect the egg would likely get stuck there otherwise, and also sperm are unlikely going to be able to pass it. 
Anyone know why they want to do so many ultrasounds throughout my cycle AGAIN? I thought it would just be for the first cycle to monitor, but nope... going back tomorrow for a day 3 ultrasound and blood. UGH... the things we do... 
Hope everyone is doing well, I will reply back after the weekend as I was anticipating worse news and have a few days relaxation ahead of me (aside from the ultrasound and blood work).


----------



## Allie84

Hope you get to relax BBhopes.

Yuck, Vicky a chemcial headache does not sound fun at all. Hope it went away. Well done sleeping in! I'm sure you needed it. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## heart tree

Oh god. I just found out I'm pregnant. I had some bleeding at the exact same time I was supposed to have my period - 12 days after Ov. All of my pregnancy tests were negative, so I stopped using the progesterone. I had a fairly light cycle that lasted 5 days but didn't think much of it, just thought it was a light period. Then 4 days later I started bleeding. Not heavy, but a moderate red flow. I've been bleeding for the past 5 days. I was supposed to get a saline sonogram today, but the doctor wanted me to have a blood test done for pregnancy. It came back positive. The level is only 35. I ovulated almost a month ago on May 29. It should be so much higher. Not to mention all the bleeding. Girls, please no PMA. I'm definitely losing number 4. I guess it is a blessing that I didn't even know I was pregnant this time. No time to get attached. 

I have to go in for another blood test tomorrow. It seems pointless, but I'll do it anyway. This was our first attempt after a long time off. Obviously this adenomyosis doesn't cause infertility in me. 

I just put in a progesterone suppository just in case, but I know its a lost cause. The worst part? This is the one year anniversary of when I found out about my last pregnancy. I must have been a seriously evil person in my last life. I just can't make sense of this otherwise.


----------



## Sparkly

Oh Hearty it's so lovely to see you in here, i'm so so sorry it's in these circumstances, i know you said no pma but I hope you don't mind if i say a prayer for your little beany :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks love. I really don't think there is a bean to say a prayer for, but it can't hurt. I'm having lots of cramps right now. I can't believe this. :cry:


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I am so very sorry you are going through this I wish there was something I could do. You are in my thoughts and I am here for you if you need absolutely anything. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh Hearty, I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: What a crazy turn of events....do you find solace that at least you can get pregnant and it's not causing infertility? From what I remember, isn't it a numbers game if you do get pregnant, depending on where it attaches? If that's the case, and you CAN get pregnant quite easily, there is hope for a future pregnancy that attaches in the right spot, no? I apologize if that's the wrong thing to say right now. I know that would mean enduring the possibility of more miscarriages. What did your doctor have to say today? I can't believe none of your hpts came back positive, either. Anyways, thinking of you right now....sendings lots of love and hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

OMG!!!! Amanda hunni! I want to be excited for you but I know what your saying! I'm so sorry!!!! But I am with Sparkly I am going to say a prayer for you too!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

That's a crazy story! I'm so sorry this happening to you. I'm sending all the positive vibes I can muster in hope this suprise turns into a mircale for you.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. Did I mention that Tim is out of town? I'm all alone right now. I know I haven't been around lately, but I'm grateful I can turn to you all right now. I really need some love. 

Allie, I guess I'm finding some solace in the fact that I got pregnant so easily. But the weird thing is we did Femara for 3 cycles after my last mc and didn't get pregnant. What gives? None of my hpt's came back positive because the numbers were too damn low. I did a FRER on 9 and 11dpo. That's when I stopped using progesterone because I figured if a FRER wasn't picking it up, I couldn't possibly be pregnant. Then I did a few IC's after 11dp just to be sure. Damn IC's. I did an IC yesterday and it was negative. I did one today and there is a very very faint line. I also did a FRER today and of course it is super positive. 

I haven't actually talked to a doctor yet. I got a message saying it the level was 35 and she wants me to go in tomorrow for another test. After that, we'll talk.

I'm also waiting to hear from my other doctor, the specialist who was going to perform the saline sonogram today. I'm in limbo right now. I know that she wanted to test any tissue from my next mc to see if it was normal or not. If it was normal, she could conclude that my uterus was the cause of my mc's and then we could start thinking about surrogacy more seriously.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i called my doc, hes gor rounds at the moment but will call me back. I think its important to get some sort of medical opinion on this. Hang in there hun..


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope you are feeling better Vicky hunni! Go Away Nasty Headache!!!!!!

:hugs: BBHopes. You are right! The things we do!

I dont have much to report...at this time for the last 3 days I have had waves of nausea, some dizzy spells all day today, some twinges, headache, very very tired still, top part of my chest hurts (normally pre af the central part of my bust hurts so out of the ordinary), peeing a lot, and constant hunger. When I checked cp I was sure it was opening and later it seemed closed again??? If it is opening though I have no chance...right? Temp still up too. I cant wait for af to start, this has been a horrid month on the clomid. 

On a separate note though, our regional manager came in today...I asked if he had arranged to meet our boss....he said no. I was like ok...we talked before about wanting a pub all of our very own and he has offered us a pub!!!! :loopy: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: He will give us our in stock and will allow us to build up the deposit!!!!! Its on cheaper prices like our current place!!!! We are going to look at it soon, but we know it and will take it!!!!!!! Arrrgggghhh! No more running one for anyone else! It will all be ours and we will see some real money for a change!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vicky. You are awesome. :hugs:

I wish one of my doctors would call me!


----------



## Allie84

Sounds like you're full of symptoms, CJ. Did you test today?

Hearty, I wish one of your doctors would call you too!! I'm on pins and needles wondering what they'll say so I can only imagine what you're going through. Have you passed anything that could count as 'tissue' to save for them? Is it interesting that the Femara didn't do it for you but natural and stress free did the trick. It seems to be the key sometimes. What a bummer that Tim is out of town right now. We are all definitely here for you, though. :hugs:

Ahh, I hope Vicky's doc calls soon too. Vicky's got the hookups...


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda sorry that Tim is away here for you with lots of love and support.


----------



## pregoinnorge

:hugs: Oh Amanda, what a rollercoaster! I'm sorry you're all alone and going through this. Please come in here whenever you want for some support. I hope your doctor (or Vicky's!) gives you some suggestions/answers soon. 

We're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Allie, since I thought I was having my period, I haven't paid much attention to passing anything. But no, I haven't noticed anything unusual. Of course I've been taking lots of ibuprofen for period cramps which is never good during pregnancy. I have lost a fair amount of blood in the past 5 days though. 

I wouldn't exactly say that this cycle was stress free. The second I got a positive OPK, I was very anxious that we would BD every day. Tim wasn't able to perform on one of the important days so I made him do it into a cup and I inseminated myself. There was certainly some stress involved. 

The shock has worn off. I'm so glad I didn't have a chance to get attached to this one. It makes it so much easier. 

CJ, I hope you are pregnant (but not like me).


----------



## heart tree

Ok, just heard back from both docs. Both want to see my levels tomorrow before saying anything else. If they are going down, we know what is happening. If they are going up, I'll probably have to get monitored. But I didn't hear much optimism from either of them. They agree that 35 is very low. I'm just going to call this an extended period. I don't even want to call it a pregnancy.


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to lay out in the sun for a bit. I'll check back in later. Thanks for all the love.


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I know you're trying not to be hopeful....but that's a good sign that your IC was negative yesterday and positive today.

Vicky, what an amazing doctor you have. I wish I had one at my disposal like that. I really hope he has some encouraging words.

CJ, your symptoms sounds great. I'm getting excited for you again. 

I'm having some AF type cramps. I got kind of excited this morning, but now I think it's more likely my ovaries aching from the clomid. Stupid clomid.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I know you didn't want any PMA but if yesterday's IC was negative and today's was positive, could something strange (and possibly good) be happening??? Sorry it's hard to be optimistic when it's for someone else....I can shut up now :)


----------



## pregoinnorge

hehe, we're thinking the same way Round ;) Sorry you have cramps. I really don't like what clomid has done to you girls!


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh sweety I am sorry that you are on your own right now! :hugs: Not that it counts for much but at least they want you in and are not going completely on the negative just yet! I cant imagine what your head must be doing! I can see why you want to look at it the way that you are. Keep a little of your sanity in tact. Thinking of you hunni!

And Vicky you are a love to try and do that for Hearty! xx


----------



## SMFirst

Amanda - Sorry for the recent upset, but that's good that you have natural fertility, and once they sort out the adenomyosis you'll be in a good place. Good luck with further doctor discussions..

CJ - congrats on the pub!! It'll be a lot of hard work but well earned and well worth it! If we ever make it over to the UK (we've tried to plan a trip for a few years) we'll pop in :)


----------



## Allie84

You never know Round, there's no reason this isn't your BFP in the making. :hugs:

Hearty, good idea. Laying in the sun is a good way to relax. I wouldn't worry about ibuprofen. Stress was involved and you still got pregnant...that bodes well for the future in my book. Come in here any time you need to talk. I'm sure it will be a long night regardless. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Congrats on the pub CJ! I hope you get the pub and your BFP soon! Are you testing again tomorrow?


----------



## Round2

Oh yes CJ, that's fabulous news. It sounds like things are finally working out. Congrats!!


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- Im so sorry and Im not sure what to say but we are all here for you:hugs: I hope Tim gets home soon and you get some answers from the doctors. Waiting just makes it more unbearable 

SM- those hats are sooo cute!!! My DH would love one for our LO

Vicky- glad you got to sleep in today and I hope chemical smell clears up soon!

Prego- Dont feel lazy! You are on 20% sick leave for a good reason:D I wouldnt mind doing that as well!

Bbhopes- I hope the meds you are on help with your cycle and Im glad to hear the fibroid wasnt as bad as you 1st suspected


CJ- hang in there! Youre not out yet! CONGRATS ON THE PUB!!!!:happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

That is so true! I hope a little miracle is happening!x

Sorry you are feeling crappy Round! Damn the blimmin damn clomid! We hate you clomid!

I am not overly excited. TBH I have had my head in the shed as a woman tried to jump of the bridge by our pub last night! A guy grabbed her as she swang her other leg over! She was an ample sized lady and I ran like hell! I managed to hook my arms around and the two of us held on like mad! She took her feet off the ledge and was just hanging! We were the only thing stopping her from falling. She was begging us to let her die. Choked up writing about it now. Scary literally having someones life in your hands! Somehow we managed to pull her back over the bridge. Thats the 2nd jumper in 4 weeks! So I am a little shook up still. Just glad she is ok!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, so lovely to see you but I'm so sorry about the circumstances. I am praying for you, we are here for you. I can't believe Tim is away 

Its absolutely amazing that you got bfp on the first time after so long off, such fantastic news, maybe lost to the pain right now :hugs:

*"I must have been a seriously evil person in my last life. I just can't make sense of this otherwise."*

i believe that pain isn't spiritual punishment, instead, i believe it facilitates spiritual growth - if I'm thinking past lives and progression for each life we have, you spiritually learn faster through loss and grief than through having things 'easy' unfortunately. I think i have got to 22 weeks because i will learn more through being unselfish to my future child - i have to learn unselfishness and unconditional love, i certainly dont think i deserve motherhood more. 

much love to you xx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god CJ how scary you poor thing I'm not surprised your shook up take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls, 

Sorry to change the subject but I'm freaking out. I had a midwife appointment today and mentioned I had been a bit itchy, but no weird discharge and no smell. I didn't think much of it really, I was feeling good, but she swabbed me and just called back to say I have bacterial vaginosis!!

I'm very scared. I have to go get antibiotics and start them today. BV is apparently very common in pregnancy but any Google search of it shows that it increases your chances of preterm labor and miscarriage, especially when diagnosed in the first trimester or early 2nd trimsteser, which I am in. I just read a medical journal article and it's something like an 85% increased risk for preterm labor or pretmature rupture of membranes and then also a 2 to 5 fold increase in 'spontaneous abortion.' Who knows how long I've even had this since I don't really have any symptoms? I'm just going to assume it's only been a week or so. I'm so sad!


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - sorry about the BV. But don't rely on the internet to predict what could happen.. With treatment so quicky I'm sure you'll be fine.

Hoping - the hat is from the etsy.com website

CJ - scary! glad is all ok and I hope that woman gets help..


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Kids, 

S&M, that dino baby cracked me up. 

CJ, i told the gym manager about your sensitivities and what you saw and she was all excited too, and agreed to put the posters up for me. I told her it was still there and that CJ from Wales said so. 

You are SuperCJ and deserve a cape and to wear your pants over your trousers a la Supergirl. And have you tested today? hmm hmm?

Vic, ach at yucky solvent inhaling, hope you are at least getting a bit high by default. 

Amy, sorry youre feeling rough enough to be 20 per cented, does that mean that it comes off your total maternity leave time? 

BB - will look forward to hearing your news, hope its what you want to hear

Rounders - fab temps!! are you thinking the cramps couldve been implantation? youve oved very strongly from the looks of your chart..how many follicles did you get revved up this month? excited fingers crossed for you

Allie: dont worry, you have been treated. Those stats aren't that bad you know, i have realised that if something increases your risk by 50%, if it were only a 5% risk in the first place, your risk only goes up to 7.5% (someone please correct me if im wrong cos my maths is appalling) - they say these stats and they are crap and misleading.

edt: and spontaneous abortion at your stage is somert like 1% risk, so you get a 2% risk now...according to my calculations (suspect)


----------



## LucyJ

Allie try not to worry I just looked it up and what I read said that if it is untreated then it may cause complications. You've had it checked out and are going to get antibiotics for it. To reassure youself can you talk to your midwife further about it. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks. :hugs: Well the medical journals say that treatment with antibiotics hasn't been shown to reduce risk in low-risk pregnant women. :( In one study it reduced risk in high-risk pregnant women......and the risk is really because it can get into your uterus and stuff and who knows how long I've had it? That's the scary part....because I'm relatively asymptomatic I could have had it for months....

Lucy, it was my midwife who told me so I expressed concern over the phone, trying to talk to her about it, and she said not to worry about it....easier said than done!


----------



## CJSG1977

Nato I love you! I really do! It's been a weird 24 hours. Who is Tina? I wish I could help more. I really do. I have refrained from testing again. But for 3 nights now I have had nausea and tonight I have nearly run to the loo to be :sick: several times! Could be the food last night from the dodgy stand :haha:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry about the BV Allie, but you're getting treatment so you just have to take comfort in that! I had it in college and didn't have any symptoms either. I just read that there is a strong link between anemia and BV. Great, now I wonder if I should get tested. Ugh, the worries never end here! My doctor already thinks I am a hypochondriac!

I hope you find your ring Nato. Hopefully if someone picked it up they'll feel guilty enough when they see your signs, rewards, etc...

No, my 20% leave is just treated as normal sick leave. So I get 100% of my salary still! We must go on maternity leave three weeks before our due date though, so at that point if I am still on part time, it will switch over. If it took away from my maternity leave I probably wouldn't take it!


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- how scary! Im glad you were able to help the lady. You are really Super CJ with your sensitiveness and life saving abilities!

Allie- sorry it turned out to be BV but at least you caught it in time. Please dont let the internet scare you. I know its hard because we have worked so hard to get this far but it sounds like you are in good hands with your doctor and have started treatment.

SM- thanks for the website

Round- sorry you are experiencing cramps but it could be a good sign and your chart looks great!

AFM- I have my own little worry today they are redoing the tile at the bottom of the stairs in my office building. It is right by the cafeteria and I got a few good whiffs of the chemicals. At lunch I started feeling shaky and dizzy Im guessing because of the fumes. Could being around the chemical smell for a short period of time do any harm? Im trying not to freak out but wanted to get your opinions.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Amy. It just seems so gross, I'm soooo glad I don't have the symptoms. I just called Alex freaking out and I was like I don't smell, do I? I read that is can be caused by douching and I only just figured out that washing my fanjita internally with soapy water is like douching and a no-no....so I probably gave this to myself. 

I suppose it doesn't hurt to get tested, in any case. I wouldn't worry about that and the anemia though! I'm sure most pregnant people with anemia don't get BV. I honestly thought today when she suggested testing for infection that I would simply be reassured by the negative result because I was so convinced I didn't have an infection. Shows what I know.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Hoping. :hugs: 

I would not worry about the fumes....I'm guessing the dizziness happening at that time was just a coincidence. You would have to be around the fumes for a really long time for it to get into your system in any large amount, and you'd feel really, really sick if it was harming you. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

hoping - chemical exposure to cause harm to a fetus would have to be heavy chronic exposure (ie over hours or days or...) so I think just getting some whiffs (even enough to make you feel woozy) will be ok..


----------



## Megg33k

I was told about Hearty's post... Please consider my hiatus over as of now... 



bbhopes said:


> Update: I have been put on hcg ?? 100 mg to try to boost my ovulation surge?? and also going to have a shot of progesterone after I ovulate as apparently my levels were a little lower than they should be. My fibroid apepars to be blocking my tube still but when tehy did the sono they were able to see a free flow of liquid so we're not as worse off as we had thought, but I'm still going for a hysteroscopy and they are going to try again to remove it. They suspect the egg would likely get stuck there otherwise, and also sperm are unlikely going to be able to pass it.
> Anyone know why they want to do so many ultrasounds throughout my cycle AGAIN? I thought it would just be for the first cycle to monitor, but nope... going back tomorrow for a day 3 ultrasound and blood. UGH... the things we do...
> Hope everyone is doing well, I will reply back after the weekend as I was anticipating worse news and have a few days relaxation ahead of me (aside from the ultrasound and blood work).

The HCG I suppose will act like the trigger shot that is taken in the assisted conception fields. Same with the progesterone shots. I'm not stranger to either of them. I'm not sure why they want to monitor your cycle so closely again... Perhaps there's something specific they're looking for that we don't know about? I'm not entirely certain what that would be, but they surely must have a reason. If it helps in the end, it certainly seems worth the annoyance.



heart tree said:


> Oh god. I just found out I'm pregnant. I had some bleeding at the exact same time I was supposed to have my period - 12 days after Ov. All of my pregnancy tests were negative, so I stopped using the progesterone. I had a fairly light cycle that lasted 5 days but didn't think much of it, just thought it was a light period. Then 4 days later I started bleeding. Not heavy, but a moderate red flow. I've been bleeding for the past 5 days. I was supposed to get a saline sonogram today, but the doctor wanted me to have a blood test done for pregnancy. It came back positive. The level is only 35. I ovulated almost a month ago on May 29. It should be so much higher. Not to mention all the bleeding. Girls, please no PMA. I'm definitely losing number 4. I guess it is a blessing that I didn't even know I was pregnant this time. No time to get attached.
> 
> I have to go in for another blood test tomorrow. It seems pointless, but I'll do it anyway. This was our first attempt after a long time off. Obviously this adenomyosis doesn't cause infertility in me.
> 
> I just put in a progesterone suppository just in case, but I know its a lost cause. The worst part? This is the one year anniversary of when I found out about my last pregnancy. I must have been a seriously evil person in my last life. I just can't make sense of this otherwise.

Oh, Amanda! I'm so sorry to be reading this. And, today of all days to find out! I wish I had the words... any words... I just wanted to come lend you support in your time of need. You said that you're alone... You're always welcome to use the # I gave you if you need some virtual company. I can't offer much more than an ear, but I'll willingly lend it! I'm flailing here, because I don't even know what I want to say. So, I certainly don't know how to say it. But, I do want you to know I'm here for you if you need someone. Sending you love and strength! :hugs:

Edit: One last bit... I'm not sure of very many things in this world, but I'm absolutely sure that this has nothing to do with anything you ever did in any life. You're absolutely lovely, and bad things DO happen to good people. I've spent many nights saying the same thing... I must have been truly awful in a past life to deserve the crap I've received in this one. But, I don't believe that... not for me, and not for you! 



CJSG1977 said:


> I hope you are feeling better Vicky hunni! Go Away Nasty Headache!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: BBHopes. You are right! The things we do!
> 
> I dont have much to report...at this time for the last 3 days I have had waves of nausea, some dizzy spells all day today, some twinges, headache, very very tired still, top part of my chest hurts (normally pre af the central part of my bust hurts so out of the ordinary), peeing a lot, and constant hunger. When I checked cp I was sure it was opening and later it seemed closed again??? If it is opening though I have no chance...right? Temp still up too. I cant wait for af to start, this has been a horrid month on the clomid.
> 
> On a separate note though, our regional manager came in today...I asked if he had arranged to meet our boss....he said no. I was like ok...we talked before about wanting a pub all of our very own and he has offered us a pub!!!! :loopy: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: He will give us our in stock and will allow us to build up the deposit!!!!! Its on cheaper prices like our current place!!!! We are going to look at it soon, but we know it and will take it!!!!!!! Arrrgggghhh! No more running one for anyone else! It will all be ours and we will see some real money for a change!

Great news about the pub! Congrats!



Allie84 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry to change the subject but I'm freaking out. I had a midwife appointment today and mentioned I had been a bit itchy, but no weird discharge and no smell. I didn't think much of it really, I was feeling good, but she swabbed me and just called back to say I have bacterial vaginosis!!
> 
> I'm very scared. I have to go get antibiotics and start them today. BV is apparently very common in pregnancy but any Google search of it shows that it increases your chances of preterm labor and miscarriage, especially when diagnosed in the first trimester or early 2nd trimsteser, which I am in. I just read a medical journal article and it's something like an 85% increased risk for preterm labor or pretmature rupture of membranes and then also a 2 to 5 fold increase in 'spontaneous abortion.' Who knows how long I've even had this since I don't really have any symptoms? I'm just going to assume it's only been a week or so. I'm so sad!

I do know its very common in early pregnancy, and it doesn't usually do any of those awful things. Lots of things "can" cause problems, but it doesn't mean that they will every time. I don't know if I can offer this is consolation, but I was diagnosed with BV in my last pregnancy. We didn't find out until the pregnancy had ended, and I was scared out of my head that it was all my fault for not finding out about the infection sooner. But, when the tests on the tissue came back, they ruled out infection as the cause of the loss. I know its not exactly a happy story... But, I had it and it didn't cause my loss.



hoping:) said:


> CJ- how scary! I&#8217;m glad you were able to help the lady. You are really Super CJ with your sensitiveness and life saving abilities!
> 
> Allie- sorry it turned out to be BV but at least you caught it in time. Please don&#8217;t let the internet scare you. I know its hard because we have worked so hard to get this far but it sounds like you are in good hands with your doctor and have started treatment.
> 
> SM- thanks for the website
> 
> Round- sorry you are experiencing cramps but it could be a good sign and your chart looks great!
> 
> AFM- I have my own little worry today&#8230; they are redoing the tile at the bottom of the stairs in my office building. It is right by the cafeteria and I got a few good whiffs of the chemicals. At lunch I started feeling shaky and dizzy I&#8217;m guessing because of the fumes. Could being around the chemical smell for a short period of time do any harm? I&#8217;m trying not to freak out but wanted to get your opinions.

I think you'd need extended, repeated exposure to the chemicals for any real harm to be done.


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls!

Megg I'm so glad you are back!!! :D


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Megg! Welcome back.

I'm off to fill my prescription. I also had the bright idea of Googling the antibiotic (Flagyl, which does cross the placenta). I'm feeling so gloomy now.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I get so worked up by googling... maybe we should just ban ourselves and possibly save ourselves from more anxiety:dohh: If your doc prescribed it I would just go with it because it is better than not treating it


----------



## CJSG1977

Allie sweety stop doing this to yourself! Displacement is an awful thing! (always something that you fear will cause you a miscarriage) You need to try and stop thinking the worst. Your little one is aware now! This is not a good vibe to have. Your bubba is gonna be fine! Believe it hunni! The docs will do the best they can for you, and nothing they believe will undoubtedly cause you problems. :hugs: I am very sorry about the BV though, I know its a stress you could do without. Sorry if I seem blunt. I am trying to be encouraging and supportive but I am sure I sound like a hitler! xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh...your both banned! I hereby ban you both from google :haha: Or ask...or chrome...or bing...uuuhhhh and what else :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

Thank you both! :hugs: I'm with the Google ban....it never seems to do any good. Let's all stay away!

I agree CJ, and I really want to be positive for my LO. I read that bv can be linked to maternal stress...the irony. I guess I'm feeling a little sorry for myself because I had been feeling so good the past few weeks mentally. 

Congrats on the pub, btw. I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I will update about my holiday on Sunday when I get home.

As for me... nothing new to report, started clomid on Wednesday.


----------



## Allie84

Sigh. Alex and I had a big argument tonight. He got all mad at me for not doing housework today and then expecting him to wait on me (he did laundry, dishes and cooked dinner tonight). I told him I was feeling sorry for myself and didn't feel the greatest, and I didn't ASK him to do any of that stuff, he just did! And then he called me lazy and got angry. The nerve, I say. I know I am not perfect and I was mopey tonight but isn't that allowed sometimes? I feel sooooo bad for the baby because I was stressed about the infection and then I argued and cried a lot tonight because of Alex . I'm just giving baby all kinds of horrible hormones through the placenta right now. I'm also having Alex sleep on the couch, I'm sooooo angry with him, he was downright cruel tonight. He even called me a bitch!!!

(double posted from my journal....I'm being lazy)

edit: Hi Dazed! Welcome back, I hope you had a great time. :hugs:

edit #2: I apologize for being so neurotic. I am not a fun poster and I am sorry.


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Men are twits! He will have all day to realise what a plum he has been! Good for you making him sleep on the couch :haha: When we row I sleep on the couch cause I dont like sleeping in our bed when I am mad at him. Not been there for a long time now though. Although I have had a full on bitch row at him this morning. He has just gone to clean the lines in the pub. Then he said I would have to go and get the change for tonight and I was like why have I got to go get it AGAIN! And he went off saying he didnt say I had to go, but one of us. Anyway, we rowed and I told him to work on his own today, and you could see it was on the tip of his tongue to say I never work anyway...and I was shouting at him saying I dare you to say it!!!! He just looked at me and then looked the other way.

My point is, men like to think they work harder and do more than we do, cause in reality the Neanderthal in them cant accept we are equals! Listen to me going all feminist :haha:

Wow I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hoping hunni, it would need to be prolonged exposure to the fumes. So dont worry. Maybe the dizziness was your anxiety about smelling them. You and bubs will be fine. :hugs:

:hi: Dazed! So nice to see you. Hope you are having a good trip.xx


----------



## vickyd

Hoping as you know i work in a chemistry lab. I worked throughout my pregnancy and did expose myself to various nasty chemicals. The solvents they use in household paints ect. are not harmful to your baby with such little exposure. Please dont worry about this incident;im saying this from a proffesional point of view ok?

Allie, i understand your worry! I was worried about that alot in my pregnancy...Ther important thing is that it has beeen diagnosed and you will get treatment! If there was significant risk, your midwife would have said so and/or gotten a doctor to see you ASAP.No way would she have hust said not to worry over the phone. i mean come on you live in the states and therefore could sue her in a minute if something went wrong! 
Men can be dicks, dont pay him any attention! I always ignore Alex when he complains about stuff like that. I tell him to go find some other woman who will take care of him better or usually i tell him to piss off. No need to take the arguement further i say!

CJ woohoo on the new pub!!!!!

Megg good to see you posting again!


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda :hugs: how are you doing honey?

CJ - great news on the pub :thumbup: Your charts looking good, and symptoms sound good too :D

Allie - Sorry aobut the BV, i'm afraid I don't know anything about it, but I would say the fact that you have caught it so early and getting treatment straight away has got to be a good thing. Like some of the others have said those problems related to it are when it has gone undiagnosed :hugs: FFS Alex!!!! I'm sure with your worries the last thing you felt like doing was housework today!!! If it were me I would say yeah yeah, shut up whining and make me a brew :haha:

Hoping - try not to worry hun, it would probably take more exposure to affect you

Megg - good to see you :kiss:

Dazed - yey on the starting clomid :flower: good luck x

AFM - I'm feeling a lot better today, only woke up coughing a couple of times in the night :happydance: I may actually venture out of the house to do some shopping today, first time in a week woo hoo!!


----------



## vickyd

Dlad youre feeling better sparkly!

Oh Allie dont worry about flagyl; its more of of an anti-microbial than an antibiotic. Hero was given it when she was 1 month old and hospitalised for the choking.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Sigh. Alex and I had a big argument tonight. He got all mad at me for not doing housework today and then expecting him to wait on me (he did laundry, dishes and cooked dinner tonight). I told him I was feeling sorry for myself and didn't feel the greatest, and I didn't ASK him to do any of that stuff, he just did! And then he called me lazy and got angry. The nerve, I say. I know I am not perfect and I was mopey tonight but isn't that allowed sometimes? I feel sooooo bad for the baby because I was stressed about the infection and then I argued and cried a lot tonight because of Alex . I'm just giving baby all kinds of horrible hormones through the placenta right now. I'm also having Alex sleep on the couch, I'm sooooo angry with him, he was downright cruel tonight. He even called me a bitch!!!
> 
> 
> erk. Allie, i dont want to increase your anger at him. I do feel that he could cut you some serious slack here. I have to admit, i have been pretty slack with housework since i got pregnant and i feel entitiled to be so, im knackered and cant even pick something up that ive dropped, i try and keep up with it as i feel guilty with John doing everything, but you are growing a baby so i think you are allowed time off, let alone with your worries about the BV and following mc... and all the normal worries any woman has about pregnancy.
> 
> i think the stress stuff isnt too bad until you get to third tri - dont add to how you feel by worrying more petal. I think this needs sorting by then, i think Alex should communicate his feelings in a less accusatory fashion, but also give you a bit of space on the chores...if he thinks youre lazy, he should keep that to himself and reassess when you are up all night with a crying baby. Everyone has their roles in a partnership and its for the long term, you are growing a baby, he can do the laundry for now, surely?
> 
> haha at Vic.Click to expand...


----------



## CJSG1977

:haha: I missed Vicky's comment! Fab! x


----------



## LucyJ

Allie sorry you've had a fight they suck especially when your worried about other things tell Alex what I tell steve when he gets a bit huffy about how much he's doing "I'm growing life inside me" its been my answer to most things over the last 30 weeks.

We did have one massive row where I walked out of the house to calm down when I came back he was very sorry and we sat down and talked he'd been a bit unkind and I told him that I wasnt having any of it that if he spoke to me like that again I'd be on the first train back to my parents a little bit of an over reaction on my part I guess as he didnt really mean it was just tired and worried about things but it did get the point across. I have to say sometimes I forget how much steve has been through and he works very hard plus does a lot at home and has a lot of the fears that I have had but he has to be the strong one so sometimes I need to take a step back (I'm not saying you do I think Alex was out of order to speak to you like that) and remember what he has been through as well. 

Hope things are ok and your not being lazy you have to look after yourself.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Laugh all you want guys!!! Thats the only language men understand hahaha!!!


----------



## SMFirst

vickyd said:


> go find some other woman who will take care of him

nice!

Allie - That's pretty rude of your DH to call you a bitch! I don't know what I would do if my DH said that (and wasn't joking).. But it'll pass and I hope he properly apologizes to you.

our house looks like a pigsty right now, but my goal is to clean tomorrow (hmm I said that last week too..) - our cats are afraid of the vacuum so that's my excuse for not using it often ;)


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- sorry:hugs: Fighting on top of your worries isnt something you need right now. I think moping and being lazy during pregnancy is allowed from time to time especially since your already explained how you are feeling. Im sure he is feeling sorry now and hopefully he apologizes. I feel guilty about slacking on house work but Tim always cheers me up by saying I have the hardest job being a human incubator.

I had the opposite happen last night. I dont know what was wrong with me but I was in such a bad mood and kept crying for no reason because I just felt sad. I have nothing to be sad about but I just couldnt help it. I snapped at Tim for no apparent reason and then felt sad over that because he is truly very supportive & loving and has put up with a lot. Stupid pregnancy hormones! :dohh:

Dazed- I hope clomid is good to you this cycle

CJ- I enjoyed your feminist rant:haha: I see your temp went up today when is af officially late??? I cant wait for you to test again!

Vicky- thanks for you professional view. I really appreciate it:thumbup:

Sparkly- Im glad you are feeling well enough to shop! Have fun:D


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone. You helped me wake up a with a smile today. :) :hugs: I appreciate the support.

That was the first time I've made Alex sleep on the couch (since we've lived in the US anyways); I think it scared him because I woke up to him sneaking in bed and crying and apologizing to me this morning before he went to work. He definitely realized he had been a twat, but I still left him hanging so he can feel guilty during the day. 

I agree with you all wholeheartedly, the least he can do is the housework without complaining about it. Usually he is good about picking up the slack but it's annoying that he continually resents it. 

The bitch thing bothers me...I did call him an asshole first, but still. 

In other news I've taken my medicine like a good girl and I'm not going to worry about it. :thumbup: It's giving me tummy pains, though. :(


----------



## babysimpson

Hello Ladies, How are we all getting on? Nice to see the front page with some disco babies and plenty of BFPs. I just hope everyone gets their forever baby.


----------



## Allie84

Oh and one thing I'm not sure what to do about is, I have a light workload today so I was actually planning on getting some housework in...if I do it, am I just showing Alex that his tactics worked? But then again, I don't want to leave it just to prove a point either. But maybe I will. 

Sparkly, I'm happy to hear you are feeling better. :)

CJ, have to say I had the neandrathal thought myself haha. 

Hoping, awww it sounds like pregnancy hormones rearing their ugly head for sure. Your body probably needed a good cry! :hugs:

Thanks babysimpson.


----------



## yogi77

ugh Allie I'm glad he realized what a jerk he'd been when he woke up on the couch this morning! He was way out of line by the sounds of it and needs to suck it up! I've had days like that where I feel completely sorry for myself and can't get a thing done and I think it's allowed from time to time while we're pregnant! I hope he feels guilty about it all day long :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Allie - I would go ahead and do the housework (what you can) - it won't seem like you are giving in to his tactics, but maybe he'll feel bad that he made a big deal over such a simple thing (and with you not feeling well you certainly don't have to do anything!)

So glad it's Friday!!


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ, Tina, or....... Georgina???? thats my question du jour. My statement du jour is loves back to you xx

Allie - happy 18 weeks!! i would do the housework too, because you were going to do it anyway. If it does send a message though, that message should be that you appreciate his apology and are doing your part in the partnership when you can

whats going on with the cycles around here? CJ?? Rounders?? gimme updates

Hi Dazy!! welcome back 

Happy 32 weeks yogibear, crickey you are close.


----------



## Allie84

I went ahead and cleaned. I did it under the guise that we have an apartment viewing today, which we do (as we are moving across the state line in one week, eek). Might as well be productive! 

Thanks, Nato, and Happy 22 weeks to you!!! :happydance:

WOW, Yogi, 32 weeks!?! Happy 32 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

I always need a good excuse to do housework.

Dazed - hope your trip was good and relaxing :)


----------



## yogi77

thanks ladies!! seems so close yet so far at the same time! 

At my Dr. appt on Wednesday she said that baby was lying in the "back to back" position but didn't say anything else about it. I of course googled it and it doesn't look like too big of a deal but could cause a longer and more painful labour? 

Anyone familiar with this or know anything about it? Hopefully baby will flip around in the next few weeks!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- Im glad Alex realized his mistake and apologized this morning. Good for you being productive:thumbup:. Oh, I forgot to say HAPPY 18 WEEKS!!! 

HAPPY 32 WEEKS Yogi!!!

Im so glad its Friday too! I have such a hard time concentrating at work that I find myself just living for the weekends


----------



## NatoPMT

Yogi my friend had a back to back labour, BUT, it was an induction and the baby hadnt had time to turn properly when the contractions kicked in. Isnt there plenty of time for the baby to get into place? Also, induction doesnt allow for the natural stages of labour as everything is speeded up, which makes it feel worse - she did have a bad time but more from the induction i think

i remember reading somewhere that they can manually turn the baby through your bump but not sure what positions that would be possible with


----------



## yogi77

yikes turning the baby through the bump sounds awkward haha. 

I've heard induced labours are more painful uuuggghhh...really hope the baby turns around on it's own before then! 

Maybe my doc didn't mention anything about it yet to see if it moves on it's own. I just shouldn't google anything but how can I not!?!?!


----------



## NatoPMT

mebbes google how to encourage the baby to turn instead, i read that lying on your left side not only improves blood flow, but also encourages turning, for eg. much less scary

i think my friend's baby's position was indicative of the fact she had to be induced, he wasnt ready to come out

i was breech with the cord round my neck and my sisters babies have all been breech, so im a bit nervous about that - me and my female relatives all have ridiculously small distances between our hip bones which makes our bums and bumps stick out, and babies not want to turn. I've got back.


----------



## LucyJ

Happy 32 weeks Yogi, as I understand it there's plenty of time for the baby to turn. Have you got an exercise ball sitting on one can help baby move my sil used one to get her little one to move but she was breech and Ive heard that going on all fours can encourage babies to move. :hugs:

One of the ladies in my yoga class managed to get her baby to move during labour and I think she did it by being on all fours and rocking dont know what position the baby was in.


----------



## yogi77

thanks, yes I've just googled how to get baby in right position and it did mention leaning forward on the exercise ball or kneeling on all fours for periods of time...and leaning forwards instead of slouching when sitting...and lying on my left side...I'll try all of these ideas, it's worth a shot!


----------



## SMFirst

yogi - at this point there's still a good chance the baby will turn around on it's own.. (that's what happened with my sister, and she's small so there wasn't much space in there!) but good luck with the methods you've learned :)


----------



## Allie84

Yogi, I hope baby turns! There's still two months so plenty of time.


----------



## heart tree

Most of you are already in bed now. It took forever to get my blood results back. They went up from 35 to 52. Fuck. I'm not bleeding anymore. I really didn't think there was a possibility of them going up. But I should be 6 weeks. 52 is still far too low. Dear god, I don't want another D&C. I wanted this one to be done with. It's late Friday afternoon. I don't have any doctors to talk to about this until Monday. I can't effing believe this.


----------



## yogi77

oh Hearty what a confusing situation for you. :hugs: I was thinking about you today and wondering if you would get your blood test results. 

I know you don't want PMA and I'm sorry if this is an ignorant question, but is it possible you could have ovulated later than you thought? While the number is low, it would be in the hcg range for 5 weeks LMP which is why I'm asking.

Regardless, big hugs to you, I'm sorry you have to wait an entire weekend to wait to talk to a Dr. about it...how frustrating


----------



## heart tree

No hon, I really don't think I Ov'd later. Plus, after I Ov'd, Tim was out of town. I'm not sure we BD'd after Ov.

I spoke to a nurse and she said the numbers aren't good. At this point they need to monitor me for an ectopic. She said the numbers are really low right now for anything to rupture, but if I felt any severe pain, I had to go to the emergency room. I really wish Tim were here right now. This is awful being by myself. My family lives 3000 miles away too. I might call a friend to come over tonight. 

All I can do is wait until Monday to get another blood test done and see what happens with the numbers. I'm taking progesterone suppositories now just in case, but I can't see that this is viable. I really don't want to call myself pregnant. I really don't want to get attached. If I'm honest with myself, I have to admit that I'm already getting a little attached. It's going to come back and bite me when I lose this one. 

Thanks for checking in April. And thanks for the hugs. I'll take them. I've been laying low at my house the past 2 days and haven't had physical contact with anyone. I could use a real hug right about now.


----------



## Allie84

Oh Hearty, I was thinking of you. That is really confusing!! Going up that much in 24 hours means they are within the 48 hour doubling time, so what did they say when they gave you the results?? Nothing? Waiting until Monday is going to be hard, I'm sure.....hopefully they test them again Monday? Sorry I don't have any words of wisdom, I'm just as confused as you are. I guess the only options are you ovulated later than you thought (which would also explain the negative hp ts) or you are miscarrying, but that would be a strange one since your HCG is doubling even after bleeding. When does Tim get home?

edit: just read your last post :hugs: I hope you get a friend to come over tonight!!! If I were there I would be right over. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie, I wish you could come over too! Actually, these numbers are after 44 hours. Pretty pathetic numbers. At this point, I'm just scared of an ectopic. If it is a run of the mill miscarriage, I'll be relieved. 

Tim is back on Tuesday. I'm texting with him right now. Not as good as the real thing, but I'll take it.


----------



## yogi77

Sorry Hearty, hopefully you can call a friend to talk or even have someone come over. How confusing for you. What is the next step with the doctors? Do you go for more blood tests on Monday?

Edit: just re-read your post and noticed that you are getting more blood tests on Monday. So now it's getting through the weekend...:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Yup Yogi bear, it's just about getting through the weekend at this point while holding onto my sanity. I'm going to take a hike tomorrow so I can engulf myself in nature. I just cooked myself a good meal and I'm going to hunker down with a movie. I'm contemplating the Adjustment Bureau or Love and Other Drugs.

Self care. That's the name of the game right now.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Hearty :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I've watched both of those films and both are good. I guess I liked the Adjustment Bureau better. A hike and a meal sound nice for the weekend. Take care of yourself and do what makes you happy. 

I read all about ectopics because I was worried about them with my miscarriage as I was in so much pain, and from what I remember they don't pose any risk of rupture until about 8 weeks, so *if* it were an ectopic I am pretty sure you'd be okay for the weekend. FX it isn't. I just feel so bad that you're going through this!! :hug:


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry Amanda. I wish I could give you a hug! Hey, if you come to Ohio right now I could, other than that you will have to be in Virginia tomorrow when I get home.

Nato - trip details posted in my journal if your curious!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Hearty... This is the last thing you need to have to worry about. I'm so frustrated for you! I wish I could be there with you, darlin'! I hope your friend came over... I hate to think of you there alone and worrying like this. :( Sending you love and strength!

I kept meaning to tell you, and I keep forgetting... There is a girl on the board with the same condition as you who is currently in the midst of a successful pregnancy. I don't know the details of how severe her case is or anything, only that she has adenomyosis and she's probably 20+ weeks now. I know I saw her post recently and was surprised how quickly time had gone. When you're in a more secure and less worrisome position, I'd be happy to give you the info on who she is so maybe you two could chat and see if there was anything she had to do to facilitate her success. Sorry if this was the wrong time to post this... I just know I'd forget to tell you again if I didn't say it while I was thinking of it.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, are they giving you an ultrasound? that would be SO much more accurate in assessing the situation than bloods at 6 weeks. I know you have to sit the weekend out, i hope you can get someone over who will look after you 

Im thinking of you 

:flow:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Amanda I am so sorry you are going through this I wish there was something I could do if I could get to you I would. I hope your friend can come and stay with you this is so fucking unfair. I am thinking of you and sending you the biggest cyber :hug: not as good as a real one.

Thinking of you and here for you xx


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Amanda sweety! It saddens me that Tim is not with in such a difficult time. I hope someone has come to be with you! I am so sorry! I know they are not doubling, but they are increasing...which is a bit of a conundrum! I am hoping that it isnt an ectopic. I wish and pray so much that this pregnancy survives even though I know the odds are not great. I literally have prayed for you every day to keep this one! :hugs:

Nato! 22 weeks! :dance:

Yogi! 32 weeks! :happydance: All the positions sound great but the LO does have time to move.x

Where HAS the time gone!

Good on you Allie for doing the cleaning on your own terms! He will feel bad enough anyway! :winky:

AFM CD28...temp still up. But my boobs have started to get sore, right time for af. So I think she will be here on cue monday, if not tomorrow. I will test Monday if she doesnt show, or maybe even tuesday. I am just so tired all the time. It might be my thyroid acting up though so will have to get some bloods done I think. I just feel I am getting psyched for clomid round 2!


----------



## NatoPMT

*I am just so tired all the time.
*

This was the specific symptom that was different for me when i got bfp, i hope very hard its not your thyroid - stupid thyroid. Sore boobs are generic for this time, bfp or bfn... i prefer the pregnant option

eyes and toes all crossed for the super star CJ

x


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I'm really sorry that you have to go through this. Being alone and waiting, is just a cruel joke. I hope you get things figured out soon so you can move on.

CJ, your symptoms sound great. If you do have a thyroid condition, get it looked at ASAP. My FS thinks this what may have caused my last mc.

AFM...tested this morning with a FRER. BFN. I'll keep testing for a few more days...but now I need to think about whether or not to do another round of clomid or IUI. I keep thinking, if I can't get pregant releasing 2 eggs each month, then it's never going to happen this way. Or maybe I'm just not being patient enough? This was my 22nd month of TTC and the first month that I actually considered giving up.


----------



## NatoPMT

hugs to you round 

can you have IUI and clomid on the same cycle? what makes you think IUI would work for you? 

i hear you that its the first time youve considered not trying, but its a process and how you feel today will not be how you feel tomorrow or next week. 

8dpo is no dpo at all - theres no fat witch singing ....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/pregnancy-tests-urine-sample.php


----------



## Round2

I certainly don't assume that IUI will work for me either. My FS suggested that after a few months of clomid, if it doesn't work, then it probably won't work. She said that IUI would be the next step. At least with IUI I'll know that I'm timining everything right.


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm with Nato, there is indeed no witch singing her fat lungs out! I hate that you feel like you want to give up! Please dont give up! I have been at this for 3 and a half years, if I can carry on, you have the willpower I know it! :hugs: And it is TOO early to get a bfp... minuscule chance it would show now! :hugs:

:haha: love you keep calling me that although I dont think I quite fit that bill.

I keep wanting to run to the loo cause I feel like af has come :cry: Boobs being sore is very normal for me this many dpo. I am having a lot of dizzy spells but I have checked my calendar and that has also happened on many non prego cycles before af. :shrug:


----------



## Round2

No ..I know, I'm not out yet. For me testing early is a defense mechanism. I tend to get all my tears out early, then on the days when it's definetely over, I'm already done with the cycle and am not as devestated. It's kind of torturous, but it works for me.

CJ, that's the worst thing about clomid - I feel sooo pregnant in the 2WW with this stuff. I'm know it's from the progesterone, but it' really screws with your mind.

Poor Dazed, I'm suprised CJ and I haven't scared her out of taking this stuff!! Apparently it really works wonders for some women!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Round, sorry i worded that a bit bluntly and didnt mean to, i meant was there anything about IUI that might work specifically for you, ie are the swimmers getting into where they are supposed it - i think its particularly good for issues like hostile cm....but i think i recall megg saying that IUI delivers millions more good sperm..assuming the ones with a limp are washed out, thats somert to be excited about

will they do clomid and IUI on the same cycle? 



Last Night a CJ Saved My Life....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtfZbj4J71A

dance with me


----------



## CJSG1977

:rofl: Nato!!!!!! :hugs: You have no idea how much I needed to smile right then! Thank you. I'm on a downer 5 mins. Fighting off tears. AF has to be coming!

I can understand that methodology Round! If it works for you, then all good I say. And it really does make you feel preggers!

And yes, poor Dazed! I have heard so many success stories, I hope we join them soon!

xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

:dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :loopy: I'm dancing! LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

I have to agree that 8dpo is nothing... This is from the site that calculates due dates for IVF and tells you when to expect things to happen. As far as "when things happen," we're just like everyone else. So, its not IVF specific. It just uses the date you put in to calculate lots of things specific to your potential pregnancy. Mine is particularly interesting, because we share an "ov" date this cycle! Look at the info on implantation! You couldn't expect much of the poor little things so quickly!
 



Attached Files:







implantation info.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Round2

Thanks Megg, I know you guys are right 8 DPO is really, really early. I'm starting to feel a bit more hopeful. I just had one single drop of bright red blood. I was looking through my journal and and last time I got pregnant I had exactly the same thing at 8DPO (same time of day too!). I'm trying not to read to much into it....trying!

Wow, I had no idea that implantation took 2 days? I thought it happened in a few hours!

How is it you are sounding so sane Megg? Any symptoms to report? I feel absolutely nothing....except for a toothach - don't think that's pregnancy related though!!


----------



## NatoPMT

a drop of.........implantation blood? 

arghh. im sitting on my hands, whistling.


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Thanks Megg, I know you guys are right 8 DPO is really, really early. I'm starting to feel a bit more hopeful. I just had one single drop of bright red blood. I was looking through my journal and and last time I got pregnant I had exactly the same thing at 8DPO (same time of day too!). I'm trying not to read to much into it....trying!
> 
> Wow, I had no idea that implantation took 2 days? I thought it happened in a few hours!
> 
> How is it you are sounding so sane Megg? Any symptoms to report? I feel absolutely nothing....except for a toothach - don't think that's pregnancy related though!!

I like the blood drop. :) Hoping it leads to a lack of blood for a long time! :winkwink:

Implantation definitely doesn't happen in a few hours. It takes a good bit of time. There is a digging in process that isn't too speedy for something so tiny!

Uhm... I'm sounding sane because I have no symptoms to stress over. In fact, I've got nothing that I didn't have prior to transfer. The progesterone makes my boobs mildly tender, gives me occasional heartburn, causes some night sweats, and I never feel "full" after I eat... But, none of that is new post-transfer. So, it obviously doesn't count. Honestly, so far this has been the easiest 2ww ever. I don't know why. Maybe I've just been keeping myself busy... but it doesn't feel like I'm doing more than normal. In fact, I'm not really doing anything at all. I don't know if its worked. I was convinced yesterday that it hadn't. Today, I have no opinion. I was all worked up yesterday because of the lack of "symptoms"... But, I've come to realize that I had almost identical "symptoms" in both my failed and successful cycles... which probably means it was down to the progesterone injections. My injections are a different brand this cycle, and I think they have less side effects that I was mistaking for symptoms in the past. I have nothing to compare this cycle to, because my HCG trigger and my progesterone injections are different than before. Perhaps its good not to be able to compare though. I'm just chilling out and waiting on Friday morning. Only about 5.5 days now! :)


----------



## Allie84

CJ, Round and Megg, I hope you all get BFPs in the coming week! They say good things come in threes. :)

Nato, I listened to that entire song and I am not exactly a fan but it did make me smile. :) Any news on the ring front?

AFM 
I uploaded an 18 week bump pic in my journal. :) Alex and I have been bickering today, so I spent the evening with my mom and it was like sweet relief to be around someone else for a change.

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie!!! how can you not like CJ Saved my Life??? 

Im off to France now, bon jovi, hohehoheha and zut alors

How can i last a week without knowing the outcome to the suspected implantation bleed??? 

merde!!

xx


----------



## CJSG1977

:haha: Nato!! I was sat on my chair dancing LOL!

Round my niece is nearly term and she has had problems with her teeth, and in her last 2 pregnancies!! And yay, hopefully an implantation bleed! :hugs:

Sorry to hear you and Alex are still at odd Allie! :hugs: It will settle!x

I hope this is gonna be a great big juicy bfp for you Megg! You deserve this so much!

AFM CD29...urrggghhh. My cervix definitely feels like its opening now which is bang on for af tomorrow! But my temp went up today and I have been having dizzy spells like crazy! I also started getting nausea about half hour ago and I am shaking with trying to stop my self being sick! I have a phobia about choking LOL! I am getting telling cramps on both sides but they dont feel too much like af yet. I do still keep running to the loo to check as it feels like I am coming on.

Either way af is never late so if I dont start spotting tonight I should be tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you feel the witch coming, CJ! I do NOT approve! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Round & CJ - you have not scared me away from the clomid. I took my last pill today and still no real clomid symptoms. I get an occasional warm spell, but not really a hot flash... FINE WITH ME!


----------



## heart tree

FRER super light today. Much lighter than Thursday. I'm sad. But I also would rather my numbers go down and pass this naturally. I don't want an ectopic and I don't want another D&C right before my vacation to Cape Cod. You can't swim in the ocean after a D&C. Last year I couldn't swim on my vacation. After my first mc we went to Hawaii and I couldn't swim. I'll be so mad if this happens a third time. Please god just let me be able to enjoy my vacation at the beach. 

I'm at the SF Pride festival right now. My agency has a booth to tell people about our services and I offered to work it. There are so many colorful happy people. I can't bring myself to celebrate or be happy today.


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Amanda :hugs: I can't even find the words :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks love. There are no words.


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda you're right there are no words, I'm heartbroken for you :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Amanda so ssorry you have go through this again....Ill be hoping everything passes naturally...


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Amanda :hugs:


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry. I was really hoping a miracle would happen for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I am so sorry you are going through this I'm heartbroken for you :cry:

I have no words just know I am thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

My heart's also broken for you, Amanda. :cry: You're right.... There are no words. I do hope with all I have that you can avoid a D&C. You deserve your vacation without missing out on swimming again! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I'm so, so sorry Hearty. :hugs: :cry: It's just not fair.


----------



## bbhopes

I've joined the Clomid club, woo woo...


----------



## bbhopes

Amanda :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## CJSG1977

Amanda sweety :hugs: I am just so angry for you that you have to go through this again. I have prayed everyday for you (and I'm not much of a prayer) I hope this happens naturally and that you are not subjected to another d&c. You certainly deserve to have the break you want with all the pleasures that come with it. Dammit I really am so upset for you. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Good luck bbhopes!!!

Where is everyone? I need virtual hugs, the :witch: just showed up! :cry:

Amanda, how are you hun?

:hi: Lucy!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi:

Oh CJ I am so sorry that the stupid :witch: showed her face massive :hugs: to you.

Good luck BB.

Amanda thinking of you.

Nato hope you have a fab holiday.


----------



## pregoinnorge

aww, I'm so sorry the witch showed up CJ! She really is a ho bag. I hope she leaves quickly!

I'm off for my ultrasound soon- I'm really nervous!


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck Amy everything will be ok but I know how scary it is. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm thinking about you today Amanda. I hope you're doing alright...:hugs:


----------



## Round2

Awe CJ, I'm so sorry. Stupid, stupid witch. 

Dazed, I'm glad you're feeling well on the clomid. It's really not that bad. My second month I hardly had any symptoms.

BBHopes, good luck with the clomid. Let us know if you have any questions. 

Nato, not sure if they will give me clomid for an IUI or not. They'll have to give me something to superovulate me and clomid works well for me. Have fun on your trip. I hope Eloise enjoys her first vacation!

Hearty, thinking about you. Hope you're okay today.

Preggo, good luck with your scan. I'm sorry that you're so nervous. The risk is so mininal at this point though, everything is going to be fine.

AFM... I tested this morning and it was another BFN. I'm pretty sure I'm out too. I was actually fine with it (already mourned at 8DPO)...but then I had to tell hubby. He was so upset and fustrated. Each month he gets more and more emotional and it's killing me. I can deal with my own heartbreak , but seeing him go through it too is just torture.

I called my fertility clinic to book an appointment for IUI. We haven't decided if we're going to go that route or not, but we're looking in to it. Hopefully they call me back today. 

I keep worrying that my second D&C has screwed up my body some how. I've never had a problem getting pregnant before and now it's coming up on a year since my last BFP. I'm releasing at least two eggs each month and timing everything perfectly. Hubby had an excellent SA. I don't understand why it's not working. 

Sorry for the rambling...it been a long day already....and it's only 8:45am!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about the witch, CJ! :(

Good luck at your U/S, Amy! :thumbup:

Woohoo for the Clomid, BB! :happydance:

10dpo is still early, Rounders... You never know! You can use Clomid for IUI, but the success rates are significantly higher if you use injectables. I wish I could give you reasons for your wait... Its crap! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Good luck on the scan Amy!

Round, hopefully its still early...I have no idea about IUI ect. but i hope your doctors figure out how to help you along.


----------



## babysimpson

CJ- As I've said before damn that witch. I'm sure I'll be joining you soon and we can fight her together this month!

Amy - Good luck in your scan but I'm sure all is perfect in there.

Amanda - I wish you a speedy recovery and hope you have all the support you need to get you through. You're a fighter like all the women here xx

Megg - Hope those triplets of yours are growing nicely and settling in. This has to be your time sweetie.

To all other ladies - Hope you are doing ok. Together we can get through this rollercoaster and step off with babies


----------



## LucyJ

Round I'm so sorry you think your out I hope and pray you are wrong and its just to early. I know exactly what you mean about having to tell your hubby it used to brake my heart telling steve the test was negative or AF had arrived. After the mmc's the sadness in his eyes was heartbraking and he was always so strong for me I just wished I could take the pain away for him :cry: I don't know much about IUI so can't help but I have faith that you will get your BFP I hope sooner rather than later.

:hi: babysimpson


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Lucy - I think that is why my fiance will not allow me to buy tests and makes me wait so we don't have to deal with the disappointment as hard as it is seeing a BFN


----------



## LucyJ

My hubby was like that I have to confess to buying tests in secret. I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- This is so awful. You deserve better than this! :hugs:

Round- Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you! I understand that after so many months of ttc it just wears you out but keep your head up because it will all be worth it! I pray that this is your month maybe threatening your uterus with IUI will do the trick:thumbup: 

I just read that you had a drop of blood Im so hoping this is implantation!!!

CJ- sorry AF showed:hugs:

Megg- Im so glad to hear you are having a chill 2ww. I am keeping everything crossed that you get good news on Friday:D

Allie- I love the bump pic! It sounds like it was good for you and Alex to have a little break from one another. Since you have been working from home do you guys spend more time together? Tim and I worked together a couple years ago and spent every waking moment together. Within a few months we were driving each other crazy:dohh:

... not too long until your gender scan:happydance:

Nato- OMG! Im so happy CJ helped you find the lost ring. That is awesome!!! I hope you enjoyed your weekend in France:D

Amy- I cant wait to hear about the scan!

Hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## yogi77

So sorry Hearty, I hope you are able to enjoy your vacation because you deserve to! :hugs:

CJ sorry about the stupid witch :growlmad:

Round maybe it is just too early yet...fx for you!

Nato have a great trip!!

Amy I look forward to hearing about your scan!! so exciting!


----------



## CJSG1977

Round sweety I know how you feel. I never had a problem conceiving, just keeping. Now that is my 11th month without a bfp! It will happen sweety and I agree 10dpo is still early. I dont want to give you false hope cause I just crashed and burned after a bfn at 10dpo. But everyone works different. I am still chanting for a bfp for you :hugs:

Hope the scan went well Amy! xxx

The witch really doesnt want to come full flow so cd1 is gonna be tomorrow :grr: I slept most the day after not sleeping all night. And my waking temp was back up too. So I am telling her straight, show your ugly face right now or pees off :haha:

How is everyone else doing?xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

way to tell the witch off CJ!

I have to take DH to the airport soon, so I can just put the news here quickly...


Spoiler
The ultrasound went great and it looks like we are team:pink: I'm just so happy she's healthy and everything looks great!! Thank you everyone for your warm wishes :)


----------



## CJSG1977

:wohoo: Team :pink: Thats great news. So glad it went well.

Hoping I described everything to a T but the ring wasnt there. I was so sad! I just hope it still turns up for Nato.


----------



## Round2

Congrats Amy, that's wonderful news. 

Another Disco girl!!! 

CJ, my LP was really long last month....I think it was because my progesterone was so high. Hopefully she comes full on for you soon....or never at all!!


----------



## jenny25

Hi guys sorry not been about been having a rough time of late we had mass on thus evening where john arrived at the church and then had the funeral and burrial friday its been so long and im exausted my head has been in a pickled and still trying to come too terms with our loss of a great man i have been spending so much more time with paul and we are better than ever right now its great that we are so close this is what i missed ... i have my hcg nxt week and the consultant the day after hcg is around ov thats if i ov on time this month so we are having this month off for a break ... im so sunburnt i feel ill :( 

hearty im so sorry hun :( i have just read back and seen whats happening hun if you need to talk im here for you

cj sorry about the af/bleed:(

megg i hope your ok

how are you dazed and hoping? 

allie how have you been feeling ?

bbhopes well done for clomid hun:D

hey too anyone i missed my head is still blah and with feeling rotten in 32c heat xx


----------



## hoping:)

Amy- Congrats!!! Welcome to team PINK:D :happydance:

Cj- that is still do crazy that you decribed everything so perfectly since you've never been there before! You certainly have a gift. I hope af decides to make up her mind and either go or start properly.

Jenny:hugs: I'm glad that through this rough time you and Paul have managed to become closer. Take care of each other.


----------



## LucyJ

Jen :hugs: 

Amy thanks wonderful news yay for another little disco girl.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Amanda 

how are you? :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Well my hcg number went from 52 on Friday to 53 today. I think the progesterone is the only thing keeping this one in me. I'm on my way to the doctors for a vaginal ultrasound right now. Personally I think it's a pointless visit. I just want to stop taking the progesterone and have it pass naturally. I'm in a state of shock at all of this. Will keep you posted. Thanks for all the kind words. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, Amanda! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, oh... And, Congrats on Team :pink: to Amy!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Amanda...I bet you're in shock still. Is Tim back yet? I hope you're not all alone.


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry Hearty. :hugs: :cry: I hope everything goes smoothly. I'm thinking with HCG that low you can hopefully avoid a D&C. 

CJ, I'm sorry the :witch: showed. :hugs:

Round, I'm sorry you feel out and down in the dumps. It's understandable it hits you a bit harder with Clomid as you feel your chances are upped. It's really unfair. :hugs:

Jenny, massive :hugs: and hope your sunburn goes away soon. At least this loss is bringing you closer. That's what his uncle would want, I'm sure.

Hoping, thank you, it's all getting more real now. How are you feeling? Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- I'm thinking of you:hugs:

Allie- I'm feeling good just super tired! My weekend was good:D we bought the baby her crib blanket and Tim has started clearing out her bedroom so hopefully we can start painting this weekend:thumbup: I can't wait to see what team your on!!!


----------



## heart tree

There was no pregnancy in my uterus. I have to go back tomorrow for a more formal ultrasound to look for an ectopic. If they find it, I take the drug to kill the cells and then they monitor my hcg. If levels still go up, more meds and maybe a d&c. 

If they don't see anything then they will monitor my hcg and if it keeps going up then we do the plan above. 

Either way, it's over.


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry. :( I really pray it was a chemcial and it's already all gone. Good luck tomorrow at the more formal ultrasound. Thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## Round2

Oh Hearty, I'm so sorry. It's just not fair for one person to go through so much pain. I really hope your HCG comes down on it's own after you stop the progesterone.


----------



## Dazed

:cry:


----------



## yogi77

so sorry Hearty :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty really what can i say?....Lets hope it was a chemical and that its done with quickly....Thinking of you


----------



## Megg33k

:cry: There really aren't words... I just hope it can be as quick and easy as possible.


----------



## jenny25

im so sorry hearty hun:(


----------



## babysimpson

Hearty - I hope and pray that things progress naturally without the intervention of drugs or a D&C.


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm so sorry hearty, I hope your numbers fall naturally. This is just too cruel. I hope you are staying strong. We are all here if and when you need us. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

CJ - I'm sorry the witch showed full force :cry: Don't give up hun, your stronger than that and I'm sure its just the PMS talking.

Hi Jenny - I'm fine love. 

Nothing really to report here, just want to show love to those who need it :hugs:.


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty:hugs: I am so sorry:cry: I hope things progress naturally so you avoid any intervention.


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty *- big heartfelt hugs :hug: I'm sorry the way all this has turned out - I sincerely hope that your body will recover fast and avoid medical intervention.


----------



## Sparkly

Hearty - I'm so sorry sweetheart :cry: This is just cruel. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Hearty - I hope you get some kindness and support from the doctors helping you. Best of luck that all this goes as best it can.


----------



## bbhopes

Hearty thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I am so sorry you are going through this and hope you don't have to have any medical intervention. Thinking of you :hugs: I hope Tim is back soon so your not on your own. Here if you need anything.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks everyone. xoxo

They didn't see anything in the ultrasound today except my stupid adenomyosis. It doesn't rule out an ectopic, but at least there is nothing serious that would point to a rupture any time soon. My bloods will help shed some light tomorrow on the status of the cells. I'm praying the numbers go down. I'll keep you posted. 

Vicky, I saw that there are some serious protests happening in Athens. I hope you are safe.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, Tim is finally coming home tonight. I also bought a few items of clothing using his credit card yesterday 

I actually ran across the gorgeous dress you wore to the wedding you recently attended. I thought about how beautiful you looked in it. 

With every pregnancy loss, I go shopping and Tim pays. If I can't be pregnant, I want new clothes. Go figure.


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I'm glad the u/s didn't show an ectopic. Here's hoping the numbers come down on their own.

I grieve via shopping as well. My first loss was a sectional sofa... my second a dinning set. We literally cannot afford to go through another! It's a prefectly acceptable way to grieve. Do what you can to make yourself feel better.


----------



## LucyJ

Awww thank you thats so sweet of you to say. 

I'm so glad Tim is going to be back today I hate the thought of you being on your own. :hugs:

Just seen the news about the protests in greece, hope Vicky is alright too.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty are they leaning towards it being a chemical??

As for the protests, they have become a part of everyday life the past few months....Actually the riots are about 20 min. walk from my place but apart from my tube station being permanently closed my everday life hasnt been affected. All the protesting isnt gonna help,our corrupted govermnents have swindled away all th EU money we ever got and as usual we will suffer... I get so annoyed with the international press going on about our bigpublic sector and tax evasion, when they blatently know it was the political elite and their court who caused this...


----------



## CJSG1977

Amanda I'm glad they never saw an ectopic hun! Lets just hope this goes naturally from here. :hugs:

It isnt pmt talk, I never feel like I cant do this anymore. This is a new feeling for me. Its nearly 4 years and 6 mc's. And no bfp in 11 months. I dont know how much more I can take. I have been researching baby stuff and costs trying to put my spark back and I just cant feel like I am ever going to be a Mum. Maybe I am just not meant to be one. I just dont know what has made me deserve this. And dh I know is worn down with it all too.


----------



## SMFirst

I'm sorry CJ :( I have been feeling pretty down myself lately (doubts) and I just try to take stock of my life as it is (or was before we started TTC) - there's so much to be happy about without the stress of TTC and pregnancy, and it's a shame we let it take over our lives. 

This is purely my opinion for myself but I'll write it here anyway: I always figured if TTC got to be too much stress, or if we had further losses I would stop and look into adoption. It gives me a warm feeling to think that I could certainly become a mom and also give a baby a chance at a wonderful life through adoption..


----------



## heart tree

CJ, I know exactly how you feel honey. Your words are what goes through my mind constantly. After being kicked down over and over, it gets really difficult to keep picking yourself up. I also wonder what I did to deserve this fate. I don't think we did anything. I think that these things happen to people and we just happen to be some of the unlucky ones. 

It definitely wears you down. My fear is how much it is wearing my marriage and our sex life down. Sex is no longer fun for me. I feel traumatized when I have sex because I am always thinking about my losses. Usually I can get my mind off of the losses and can enjoy sex once we get going, but I never feel motivated to initiate sex any more. I find myself pushing Tim away. I know it is hard for him. 

Like you, I've been at this for 4 years. I have 4 mcs to show for it. I don't know how many more I can endure without it breaking me completely. I wish I had some words of wisdom that could help you pick yourself up. All I can tell you is that you are not alone. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

CJ i beleive that every woman who yearns to be a mother is meant to be a mother...


----------



## Allie84

:hugs:

I agree with Vicky...if you want to be a mother, than you are meant to be a mother. And I know everyone on this thread deserves it and will be a great mum/mom one way or another. :hugs:

CJ, I know you are feeling down today and that's normal when the stupid :witch: shows, but remember this was only your first round of Clomid and you've had bad FS treatment in the past and things haven't been getting done. Now that things are getting done it's kind a fresh start, and you've only had one round of Clomid so far and I know it can take a few! It will happen for you. I'm not saying you shouldn't curse AF and feel down, I know I always did...

Hearty, I'm glad they didn't find anything that would signify an ectopic. I hope your numbers have gone down tomorrow and you can move on and enjoy your upcoming vacation. You deserve the retail therapy as well. Enjoy it and take care of yourself. :hugs:

Vicky, what a shame about everything going on in Greece. I have to admit the news coverage here ALWAYS mentions the public sector and how little Greek people 'work' compared to the US, etc. So I know what you mean about skewed media coverage.


----------



## vickyd

Trust me Allie we work hard and are paid much less then at least our European counterparts....Its infuriating but i guess you always need a scapegoat...A couple years back i went to Bayer in Germany for a 5 day seminar where chemists in our feild from all over the world participated. 99% work only 9-5! I have not worked less than 10 hours a day ever!! Lets not go into themillion cofee and tea breaks everyone in Northern Europe takes. In Greece there is no such thing as a lunch break! Sure there are slackers here too but they are everywhere..


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Just delurking to say I'm so sorry Amanda....I hope your numbers drop quickly so you can enjoy your holiday I really do.

Good luck to everyone else, lots of babydust to you all xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you Hearty! I know what you mean about sex. It doesnt feel like a pleasure much lately, and what makes it worse is that we are so busy the only time we are having it is when we are on our trying days, its just compounding the situation. I know my story is not the same as yours and I couldnt begin to understand, but as a woman with 6 losses to bare I am here for you too if you need to talk.

I was staring at cots and bumbos today and just cant see my child in one. I know tomorrow I will probably feel different but today sucks!

Thank you Vicky! That means a lot.

Amanda I hope that all the heartache you are going through, and I have been through is worth it for us in the end and we have our babies. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats the thing, I never get like this and havent in 3 and a half years. Just feel different somehow.x


----------



## LucyJ

CJ sorry to hear your having a hard time which is totally understandable you've been through so much and it does take its toll. I know after I suffered my third loss steve and I talked about whether to continue I really wasn't sure I could cope with it all I have to say the support from the girls on here and in fact a message Amanda sent me gave me the strength to carry on. I understand your pain and I know our paths have been different but I'm prove that it can happen even at the beginning it looked like it wouldnt the dr's really werent confident that this baby would be viable but look at us now. All I'm trying to say is please don't give up I know its hard but I have faith that it will happen for you and Amanda you will both make amazing mums.

I wanted to share a happy story with you all and hope it gives you hope: A friend of my mum's son and dil having been trying many years for a baby they have suffered multiple mc's and been through IVF which has either failed or ended in mc, he has a low sc and she has some issues as well (not entirely sure what) but it has been hard for them to conceive. They went abroad to have treatment to get pregnant they used a donar egg and donar spearm and she has this week given birth to their first child a little boy. It may not be a traditional path to take or one that everyone wants to go down for them I think it was their last option but they have their baby. 

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## CJSG1977

That is a wonderful story Lucy! Congrats to them. Nice to hear a happy ending.

And thank you for your words of encouragement. I wish I could snap out of this, but not for today it seems. I hope we all get our happy ending.xxx


----------



## bbhopes

:hugs: CJ


----------



## LucyJ

Your going to have up and down days to be honest I think sometimes it good to let it out I had days where I would just sit & cry or equally days when I just wanted to scream at the world. Tomorrow is a new day and I'll be thinking of you sending lots of positive thoughts your way. I hope this new cycle is it for you.

The one thing I have faith in is that everyone on this thread will get their happy ending. :hugs:

Take care of yourself and I'm here if you need anything.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: CJ!

That's a lovely success story, Lucy!


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Girls,

Hearty - So glad that the scan didn't show up anything dangerous and hopefully your numbers go down.

CJ - The witch came for me today so we're now in the same boat again. We have to stick with it and persevere. I was feeling really crap about things the last week but OH has been constantly telling me that even if I give up he won't. 

AFM - Feeling crappy today and hoping the cramps settle down soon.


----------



## Dazed

I don't think I would ever technically give up. I may say enough is enough, but at this point with no BFP in over a year I think I would just give up using protection for good.


----------



## Megg33k

We'll never give up and start using protection of any kind. But, I'll be forced to give up the assisted conception route at some point unless I eventually just opt for IUI after IUI after IUI. I think I could have as many of those as I wanted.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: Baby! I know we do, and I am trying to have a better out look, I promise. The crippling pain I was in seems to have eased and I have done nothing but sleep so feel better. Its nice your partner tells you that, nothing more important than having them there to keep us going and strong.x

Dazed I see your point, just thinking well I cant get pregnant so no need :shrug:

Well I hope you dont need IUI after IUI after IUI Megg! In fact I am hoping for a juicy bfp this friday to the be confirmed on July 5th! :dance:

So it seems my head is out of the shed. Dont get me wrong my outlook has definitely changed and I am not deluding myself that I am going to be a Mum guaranteed. But I will for now keep trying. This month is going to be a little more relaxed because Chris and I have been through enough and the last thing he needs is me acting :loopy: about ttc.

Its a tad quiet in here, I hope not because of me being so depressive. Come back girls, love you all! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

CJ & Hearty- all of our paths are different but everyone reaches that breaking point at some time or another its perfectly normal. I know there were plenty of times when I just felt like giving up especially after all of our tests came back great but I still kept losing babies. I didnt know how to fix it and it killed me. After our 4th loss I didnt know how much more I could take and it broke my heart to see Tim have to pick up my shattered pieces over and over again. At that time I decided to put everything in Gods hands and if he decided to make me a mom so be it. I was fed up of doing things my way and it falling apart every time. I dont know or even understand why it is so much harder for some of us to become moms when so many have it so easy but I figure that this pain will make me appreciate my little girl so much more for having gone through this to get her. Your time will come. I just know it and you both will make amazing mothers! I pray that time is very soon:hugs:

Luckily we all have strong supportive husbands to help get us through those dark times. Just make sure you and your hubby sit down and talk about it and make time for each other. At the end of the day you have each other and to me that is what truly mattered when I hit those dark times. It definitely made Tim and I appreciate each other more. 

I agree with Lucy and think it is healthy to get those feelings out. 

All of the girls on this thread deserve a happy ending:hugs:

Lucy- thanks for sharing that story.


----------



## Round2

CJ, I'm sorry you're feeling so defeated. I know there's nothing that can be said to make it easier either. 

I feel so angry today. I read about another BnB girl who had her 5th loss. I just can't stop thinking about how unbalanced the world is. I don't understand why there are so many wonderful women who deserve to be mom's and so many awful women who are mom's. Doesn't make sense.

Lucy, that story was very inspiring. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Megg, I'm putting all the positive thoughts I can muster into your embies. A nice BFP is what we need to lift our spirits! It's definately your turn for a happy ending.


----------



## vickyd

These multiple loss stories really break my heart...poor girl,truley tragic...

So the rioting today was totally crazy,my neighbourhood was saturated with tear gas to a point where even now my throat is itchy and my eyes sting...Hero doeasnt seem tobe affected but i worry about the exposure...The goverment passed the austerity programme, we the hardworking,tax paying citizens will again feel the real burden and im 100% sure that corruption and tax evasion in the elite will continue. I actually started to look through job ads in Canada. Alex says its up to me what we do,the only thing keeping me here are my parents. We are very close and they have been so uplifted by Hero that i dont want to take her away from them.I have some serious decisions to make before the new year thats for sure...


----------



## SMFirst

That's tough Vicky! On one hand getting out of that country might be best for you and Hero (and your DH too) but then you don't want to leave your parents.. Would they consider leaving too? Both Vancouver and Toronto have large Greek populations...


----------



## hoping:)

That is tough Vicky:nope: I hope you guys can figure it out and maybe convince your parents to move to Canada with you.


So finally after 21 weeks I have started my pregnancy journal. I have it in my signature but I don't know how to change the wording... I know Megg explained this a while back but I can't find it. Can someone explain it again?


----------



## SMFirst

hoping - the way I did it was:

1) copy the link to the journal, 
2) then in your sig click on the icon for "insert link" 
3) then paste the link into the box that pops up and hit ok
4) then when it shows up in your sig there should be text highlighted - that's what you can change to make it say what you want (it's the text in between the  and [/url'] brackets)

good luck!


----------



## hoping:)

thanks SM! I will try it when I get home from work:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

my hospital in the news again urgh i dunno what too do now cause this hospital is the only one in my area that deals with high risk:( 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13963196


----------



## SMFirst

ugh sorry for the stress jenny :( that's not a pleasant story !


haha - I realized I accidentally wrote computer lingo - I didn't mean to set up a link to the word "and"
(fixed in my original post now)

Well in 10 minutes I am leaving work and will officially begin my holidays.

I likely won't be on the computer til we return (July 9) so I hope everyone does ok in that time!


----------



## jenny25

oh i know its terrible honestly its making me think though what i went through with jamie did i do the right thing or was that a mistake and were they wrong? what do i do ? i have post mortem results and scan reports from it i dunno if i should get someone too look into it what happens if i done the wrong thing and now jamie is gone for good?? xxx


----------



## SMFirst

that's a chilling thought Jenny... I guess in light of this story it might be good to discuss your story with someone, though not sure who.. But only if it wouldn't bring up too much grief for you.


well I just learned there's been a mudslide that's closed the highway that we'll be taking out of town... great..


----------



## Allie84

Oh Jenny what an awful story. I wonder how those 5 women died? :( 

It is an awful thought. _If_ it is bothering you I would definitely look into talking to someone/having someone look at Jamie's results, but I also don't know who. But please don't feel guilty....you definitely did nothing wrong. 

SM, have a great holiday! Where are you going (sorry if I missed it). I hope you find an alternative route out of town. 

CJ, I hope you're feeling better today. :hugs:

Megg, are you going to test on Friday or just wait for beta results?

Vicky, I'm so sorry this is happening to Greece! Would your parents ever consider moving to Canada? 

Hopping, yay for a pregnancy journal, I'm off to stalk now. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Waiting for betas... :wacko:


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck Meggles!!!!!!!! Are you waiting for the results or to get blood drawn???


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... no... I was answering Allie! LOL My blood draw is still about 30 hours away! Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## vickyd

haha!!! I was gonna say, time goes by toooo quickly! Must have been all the tear gas i inhaled these days!
There is no way my parents would move back to Canada! Back in 87 when we left my mom gave my dad an ultimatum, either we go back to Greece or she will divorce him and take us on her own lol! My mom truely hates the lifestyle in Canada and the weather obviously! We had a talk last night and she told me to stay put and will help us with finances for as long as possible. We shall see in the coming months what will happen with the new measures and decide. To be honest the thought of leaving Greece really depresses me...


----------



## babysimpson

hoping - I've felt exactly the same after the last loss. All my results came back clear. They did tests on my second twin as it was 14 weeks and thye foudn that they were perfectly formed for that stage of pregnancy with no sign of any problem. LIek yu said, there is absolutely nothing that can be done and it's out of our hands. It can drive you crazy if you let it.

Vicky - I would sit down with your parents and ask them how they would feel about moving to Canada. It would be safer for you all to get away and when yuo get your baby, it would be lovely to have your parents near by. Hope you can get a solution.

Jenny - I agree with the others that it may be best to talk to somebody but no matter what the investigation would show, you need to remember that you did all you could based on the information you had. A horrible situation to be in after all you've been through.

CJ - Glad to see you're feeling better today. I was feeling crap last night but it seems to have gone now.

Megg - Can't wait to congratulate you on your beta results because you are going to be a super mummy.

Hope everyone else I've not mentioned is doing well.


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys i will need to think about this cause i know it will open up alot of old wounds and do i need to put my family through this after the recent you know ....

vicky i love greece i have been too rhodes and i love how friendly everyone is its such a beautiful place the food is fantastic xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jenny I think your situation is a bit different...Diagnosing a condition such as Jamie's is straightforward with the technology tavailable these days. If however you feel the need to get a second opinion then do it for closure. When i ended my pregnancy with Electra i too was worried that my specialist was exagerating her condition and was full of doubt for months if i had done the right thing. It was eating away at me so i took her file to 3 different pead surgeons paid about 3000 euro in consultations in order to verify my doc. All three specialists were in agreement and i finally put her to rest.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I hope you can figure out how to handle your situation Vicky! It's hard for me to see just how bad it is there from just reading the news, but it seems your family is pretty set on your staying there. You could always move to Norway - I'm sure your whole family would LOVE the weather here ;)


----------



## vickyd

Hahaha!!! Amy i think my mom would be institutionalised if she had to live in Norway!


----------



## pregoinnorge

aww come on it's not that bad here :) it's 11 degrees and raining now!
But if you look away from the shitty weather, it's a quite nice place to live :)


----------



## vickyd

I would love to move to Norway or anywhere up north. Im sure the living standard is great...Too bad my family (Alex included) would never go for it...


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- what a horrible story:nope: If you are concerned go ahead and look into it but please dont feel guilty:hugs: 

Megg- Friday is almost here!!! I cant wait:D

Vicky- it sounds like your mind is made up... I hope things settle down over there


----------



## CJSG1977

Vicky I am sorry to hear what is happening there. Not an easy decision to make I am sure. I hope you make a decision that will somehow make everyone happy. :hugs:

I always wondered how to do that in my sig! Will have to try!

I'm sorry to hear about your hospital Jenn! Thats a lot of heartbreak to bring up and you would need to be very strong to put you and Paul through this again. We are here for you whatever you decide.

SM I hope you make it out of town!

Tomorrow Megg! Eeeeee! I'm so nervous, cant even begin to imagine how you must be feeling :hugs:

AFM I am CD3, feeling better emotionally but I havent shook the whole 'I will never be a mother' thing. I am just gonna have to accept that as part of who I am now I think. Still heavy witch and that is unusual for me as I have been on 4 days...even though I am cd3 :shrug: Clomid I guess. Clomid headache too and thirsty again. I spoke my dh and explained how I felt and he was shocked I felt like that. We have agreed to just go with the flow this month. My temp has shot up to what it was before af! And if it stays like that all month then it means I didnt ovulate last month! I am hoping its only up for the 5 days I am on clomid and then goes back down! I am definitely going in for cd21 bloods!


----------



## bbhopes

CJ hoping you get to do the bloods cd21 and it gives you some asnwers as to what to try next. Clomid can cause depression, I've been crying a lot more since I've been on it. You were saying you were unsure because of your temps if you ovulated last month, would LH tests help at all? I mean they don't tell you if you for sure ovulated but you'd be able to see a nice surge and back it up with your temp readings. I should talk, I ran out of tests months ago and have yet to restock. Been trying to take it easier in that respect as I was peing on those damned things far too often, far too early etc... 
Megg I won't be around until tuesday to see your news, (I don't think) so I'm hoping your results tomorrow blow you away, and make all your dreams come true. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- I'm glad you are feeling better and were able to talk to your hubby:thumbup: I had the occasional high temp after af with clomid too so just see how the next few days go. Clomid definitely screws with you but hope it is a little more gentle on you this month and give you that BFP! I also heard that clomid can cause depression and remember a few weepy moments while I was on it. Keep your head up! We are all rooting for you:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sorry, I haven't read back. Just wanted to report that my numbers rose again. I can't believe this. I can't catch a break. More bloods tomorrow and will most likely have the methotrexate to kill the cells. This is so heartbreaking. :cry:


----------



## hoping:)

hearty:nope: I can't believe this. I really hope it resolves itself soon so you avoid a D&C:hugs: Again, I'm so sorry. This is just so unfair.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda this is horrid for you can't believe you are having to go through this I am so sorry it's happening. :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Amanda hunni! I dont know what to say apart from sorry. It just doesnt make any sense! I wish someone could explain why this is happening. When will they make a decision on what to do? Wont they scan again first to be sure? :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm so sorry Amanda-I hope you can get some answers soon. I wish I knew what else to say :( massive hugs girl....


----------



## Megg33k

Argh... It makes me want to scream. How absolutely unfair, Amanda! How unfair does one life have to be? I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I'm so, so sorry Hearty. :hug: :( I really hope you don't have to do a D&C.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks again everyone. I feel like such the downer on this thread right now. So they told me they will make their decision between the drug or D&C tomorrow after they see my blood levels. The drug has the possibility of making me really sick and tired for the following 2-3 days. The D&C will also put me out for a few days. It is a long weekend and the weather is supposed to be amazing here. SF Bay area summers are usually cold. We are about to have a heat wave. And I'll be out of commission. 

At the end of my work day I got a call from the doctors office telling me to start taking my progesterone suppositories again. They had told me to stop them on Monday. WTF? I asked the nurse why and she didn't know. Now I just feel like they are fucking with my head. Does the doctor think this might be viable? Should I have any sort of hope? I don't want to. That will make things worse. I've been spotting this entire time even with progesterone. My hcg went from 35 to 52 in 48 hours. Then 72 hours later they went to 53. Then 48 hours later they were at 102. Surely this can't be anything to feel hopeful about. 

At least Tim is home now. He's coming with me tomorrow. So whatever news that gets thrown at us, at least I won't be alone.


----------



## bbhopes

Amanda, Glad to hear Tim is home again, and that you are not going through this turmoil alone. We are all thinking of you, and hoping no matter what, that you know we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh man....that is so unfair with the weather and the potential to be out of comission over the long weekend. :( How can they D and C an ectopic anyways? I really hope it goes okay tomorrow. Thank God Tim will be there with you. Thinking of you, Hearty. :hug:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im just glad that youre not dealing with this on your own... i agree with Allie, how can they do a d&c on an ectopic?... All of this is soundoing like they dont really know whats going on....


----------



## heart tree

Ectopic isn't verified. The ultrasound didn't show anything. They would do a d&c to scrape the uterus of the bad pregnancy cells. If the numbers still go up, then they could give the methotrexate. They might just opt for the methotrexate and skip the d&c even if they haven't verified an ectopic. 

I'm so annoyed they told me to take progesterone again. I can't wait to change my insurance to Tim's. I have to wait until January when his company has open enrollment. I'm so fed up with the docs I'm currently working with. Grrrr. 

Going to bed now. Will let you know what they end up doing later tomorrow. 

xoxo


----------



## vickyd

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda, i'm so sorry that this continues to be confusing for you honey :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I am in agreement, it seems to me they dont know what is actually going on and are afraid in case the end a viable pregnancy, although I understand that doesnt seem likely. Its a relief to hear you have Tim with you now, and I am glad he will be with you at your next appt. The last figures doubled in 48 which is an improvement...very very strange!

I hope something gets sorted and you get to enjoy this heatwave that you are about to have.

BUG :hugs: Sweety! I'm sorry again! xx


----------



## babysimpson

Hearty - There is nothing I can think of to say apart from sorry this is happening to you. I can't begin to imagine what you're going through.


----------



## jenny25

hearty im so sorry darling :( xxx


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry Amanda. I know exactly what you are going through since it is very close in situation to mine.

:hugs: You can always PM me on FB or here if you need to chat.


----------



## Round2

Oh Hearty, that is just pure torture. I'm so sorry you are going though this.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda :hugs


----------



## Megg33k

That's so frustrating, Amanda! I wish I had answers for you! Sending love! :hugs:

AFM: Negative... No joy here today! (No, I don't know what's next!)


----------



## bbhopes

Megg :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

:hug: megg


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Megg *:hugs:

Hugs also for you *Hearty *- sorry about your confusing time


----------



## LucyJ

Megg sending big :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Hearty I'm so sorry, that is so confusing and I really hope you get some definitive answers today :hugs:

Megg I am also sorry to hear your news :cry:


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry Megg.


----------



## heart tree

Bad day all around. I'm so sorry Megg. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- I hope they get to bottom of this. It is very strange that your numbers have doubled. I'm glad Tim is there for you:hugs:

Megg:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry Megg. :hugs:

AFM I'm back from my ultrasound, and everything was good, but I wish I was coming on here all joyful and excited but I'm really scared because I'm now all of sudden spotting!!!! :( It's brown, and I am cramping a bit. But not any worse than normal....could it have been the scan? It was not vaginal....but she did poke at my belly and pelvis for an hour straight and it did mildy hurt. I'm just so scared. This is the only time I've spotted all pregnancy....


----------



## heart tree

Allie I wish I had some advice. I don't know how common spotting is at your stage. I'm sorry you aren't able to have peace as far along as you are. 

AFM, we still don't have answers. My numbers doubled again. There are a few scenarios. One is that I have an ectopic and it isn't showing up on a scan yet. The other is that I'm going to eventually miscarry a uterine pregnancy but my numbers are still too low to see the pregnancy in the scan. The third is that I had a weird cycle and actually ovulated later than I thought. Because it is so up in the air, my doctor didn't want to mess with it. I'm going in again on Sunday to get more bloods and then again on Tuesday if they are still doubling. They are going to monitor me closely. 

My doc doesn't think I should be overly optimistic about this though because my numbers are only 200 and she didn't see any fluid collection in my uterus which she would like to see at 5 weeks (assuming I ovulated later than I thought.)

Honestly I don't think I ovulated later. I think we're just prolonging the inevitable. But at the same time I can't end it on that assumption. I need more concrete evidence. 

So that's the news. I'm trying so hard not to get attached. It's hard though.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda this must be so confusing for you the not knowing is so hard just leaves you in a limbo. I know theres nothing that I can say that will make this better or easier but know Im thinking of you with you in spirit :hugs: Always here if you need anything.


----------



## jenny25

Aww amanda this must be making you so ill not knowing ... can i ask did you use opks this cycle? Is their a chance that you could of ovulated later? Just asking cause normally i i ov cd17 but last month i was like a week later than normal and i dont know why xx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty this is so weird....If you did ovulate when you thought you did then you would be 6+ weeks right? If it ere anectopic wouldnt your numbers have gone haywire??? Its so fustrating that you still have no answers....Im gonna try to get a hold of my doc again and see if he has an opinion...

Megg im so sorry hun...I cant beleive it...I was feeling very confident for you....

Allie i think a bit of spotting of brown blood shouldnt be too worrying hun...I know its hard not to worry but from the all the posts ive read on the various pregnancy threads its not to uncommon.


----------



## CJSG1977

Amanda this really is very very peculiar! I'm not sure what to say about it. I want to say I hope its a viable pregnancy. I dont want it to be the worst case scenario for you. Damn, I just wish you could see something on a scan! This is crazy. I hope you get some clarity soon hun. :hugs:

Allie if its brown blood and the cramping is no different then I am sure there is not much to worry about. As already mentioned spotting is not uncommon in pregnancy. Try not to work yourself up hunni. :hugs:

Megg :hugs: CRAP! Thats all I can say. I hate mother nature right now! In general! Giving babies to so many who dont friggin deserve it and only giving a few to people who's hearts are so big they could love 100 babies! I hope there is a happy ending, I really do.


----------



## NatoPMT

On hold on iPod so sorry in advance for posting quality but had to try. Megg, so sorry I hope you can find a way through the sadness this must be crushing. 

Hearty I wish I could advise a method of time travel to tues 
although it feels like the longest shot, I'm glad they are giving you every possible chance. You will not have the what ifs this way. I canhope while you concentrate on getting through to next week

allie call your midwife for an emergency app . It's probfine but you need checking, it could be low lying placenta which is no probat this stage but any 2
nd tri bleeding shouldn't be ignored

amy go team pink

xxx


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> allie call your midwife for an emergency app . It's probfine but you need checking, it could be low lying placenta which is no probat this stage but any 2
> nd tri bleeding shouldn't be ignored

I did end up going in to the midwife walk-in clinic. She did not examine me, as my u/s had been 4 hours earlier and my placenta is nice and high, long cervix, no hematomas, etc. She basically said it was impossible the bleeding was from my uterus at that point and something (probably the prodding from the scan) irritated my cervix. It seems to have stopped now but I am on praying duty every time I pull down my pants!! Thanks for your concern, Nato, and hello to France!!! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thank you Vicky, CJ, Hearty and Nato. :hugs: I'm feeling much better today...it's finally sinking in I'm having a little boy!!!! :blue: 

We also moved yesterday. I am now living in Minnesota, a state which had a government shutdown yesterday (no parks, no lottery, limited gov't service, no rest areas, etc). :dohh: I should be pregnant while moving more often, though, because although I've been packing and moving stuff, I haven't had to do anything strenuous and Alex is currently cleaning everything while I hide away from the fumes. 

Hearty, it is so unfair that you are going through this. :( I agree with the other girls...it's good they are doing everything on the side of caution so there are no 'what ifs.' It's still so confusing, though. I hope you're able to enjoy the holiday weekend still. :hugs:

Megg, you are also weighing on my mind. 'Unfair' is a word I also feel for your situation. I hope you are able to enjoy the holiday weekend as well with your family. You seem to have a great support system. You're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Well I just looked back at my chart and there is no way that I ov'd later. I didn't temp but I did get positive opks, a peak on my cbfm, had ewcm and a high soft open cervix. I started using progesterone cream after ov which was cd 23. I used the cream through my luteal phase. I stopped using it when I got a negative FRER on 11 dpo. I highly doubt I would have ov'd during that time since I was using the progesterone. I can't remember if we had sex during the luteal phase. Then at 12 dpo I started spotting and at 13 dpo I had a light to medium flow which I thought was my period. The next time we had sex was 3 days before I got my first blood results. There is no was that session got me pregnant. And only that session would make the timing right for the numbers I'm having and the lack of anything in my uterus. Conception any earlier than that date means I should be further along. 

That realization put me in a real funk. Now I just want to end this. But it is a long weekend and my doctor isn't around. Tim took menclothes shopping to help with my mood. While we were walking home, he got a call. His cousin had her baby. A girl. I lost my shit and cried all the way home hysterically. I was hoping she would have another boy. She wanted a girl. I just want someone else to not get something that they want. I feel like I'm constantly not getting what I want. I feel like crawling out of my skin. I hate being trapped in this broken body.


----------



## Megg33k

I feel you, Amanda. I obviously have no idea what your current situation must be like, but I do understand what its like to want to be out of this broken body. And, it doesn't help when people say stupid things because they don't know what to say (not in this thread, it was in a FB message). Its understandable to just want to feel like maybe someone else also isn't getting their way!

I wanted to thank you girls for the kind words. I actually vowed not to be on BnB this weekend, but I'm still coming to this thread specifically. I haven't been to my journal since I left my house Friday afternoon. I just can't bear reading anymore "I'm so sorry" and "Gutted for you" and "I just knew this would be it" and "I don't understand" messages. They all mean the world to me that people care, but I can't read them right now. I hope that doesn't sound ungrateful, because that's certainly not how I mean it. Its just that some of those words don't even look like words anymore. I've seen them soooooooo many times since I got the news. Its really heartwarming to know how many people care though. Kevin and I both appreciate all the support. 

I'm currently trying to decide if I should go ahead and contact my OB/GYN who wants to try a more natural hormone therapy treatment with us or if I should wait. I'm thinking maybe its worth calling this week just to hear him out before I decide how soon I want to try it. Its not like he can force me to start it immediately if I'm not ready. But I want to know how intense it'll be. If its pills, shots, ultrasounds, bloodwork, etc. I don't know anything about it really. He really thinks it could work for us though. I have a hard time believing that LESS technology is the answer, but who knows! :shrug: Sometimes simpler is better... or so I hear!


----------



## heart tree

Megg if you feel up to it, I think you should hear your docs new approach. If there's one thing I've learned on this journey, it's that you have to walk through every door that opens to you. It doesn't mean you can't turn around and walk back out though. It just means you are peeking in to see if you like that. I've done that with surgery and surrogacy. I almost booked my ticket to fly to Florida for surgery. But then we talked to the surrogacy people and they suggested having a team of specialists look at my case before doing the surgery. Their verdict was that it was too risky. I'm so glad I peeked through the surrogacy door to get that info about surgery. Sometimes getting more info helps you rule out things that you aren't comfortable with. 

We still aren't sure about surrogacy, but we know a lot about it now. 

I know what you mean about the pity posts. I feel the same way in real life. I haven't told many people because I'm so tired of being the person that everyone feels sorry for. At this rate it makes me feel like a freak of nature. It makes me feel worse than I already feel. 

I read in your journal about what the person on FB said about surrogacy. That kind of comment is so unhelpful. In my mind, unless you've been diagnosed with something wrong with your uterus, it isn't necessarily your uterus that isn't working. Fertility is a mystery even to the most educated physicians in many ways. You have no reason to think you need a surrogate. And if anyone knows how hard it is to hear someone suggest surrogacy, it's me. I'm still mad that a specialist suggested it to me. I would be horrified if someone who had no basis in facts suggested it on FB!

Well I'm off for my 6th blood test. My arms look like I'm a junkie. My left vein is so bruised it hurts to straighten my arm fully. I hope the numbers fall today. But I know they won't. My HPT was darker today.


----------



## Dazed

I know its late Megg, but I'm sorry! :hugs: If your upset at me for not saying it sooner, please peek at my journal! 

Amanda - I had the same ordeal with my arms looking horrid after all the blood draws! Its horrible and I wish there was an easier way, but obviously there isn't. I didn't do it nearly as much as you, but I did it twice a week for 3-4 (or 5) weeks. I hope that isn't going to be the case for you.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg if you feel up to it, I think you should hear your docs new approach. If there's one thing I've learned on this journey, it's that you have to walk through every door that opens to you. It doesn't mean you can't turn around and walk back out though. It just means you are peeking in to see if you like that. I've done that with surgery and surrogacy. I almost booked my ticket to fly to Florida for surgery. But then we talked to the surrogacy people and they suggested having a team of specialists look at my case before doing the surgery. Their verdict was that it was too risky. I'm so glad I peeked through the surrogacy door to get that info about surgery. Sometimes getting more info helps you rule out things that you aren't comfortable with.
> 
> We still aren't sure about surrogacy, but we know a lot about it now.
> 
> I know what you mean about the pity posts. I feel the same way in real life. I haven't told many people because I'm so tired of being the person that everyone feels sorry for. At this rate it makes me feel like a freak of nature. It makes me feel worse than I already feel.
> 
> I read in your journal about what the person on FB said about surrogacy. That kind of comment is so unhelpful. In my mind, unless you've been diagnosed with something wrong with your uterus, it isn't necessarily your uterus that isn't working. Fertility is a mystery even to the most educated physicians in many ways. You have no reason to think you need a surrogate. And if anyone knows how hard it is to hear someone suggest surrogacy, it's me. I'm still mad that a specialist suggested it to me. I would be horrified if someone who had no basis in facts suggested it on FB!
> 
> Well I'm off for my 6th blood test. My arms look like I'm a junkie. My left vein is so bruised it hurts to straighten my arm fully. I hope the numbers fall today. But I know they won't. My HPT was darker today.

What's really bothered me about the person on FB is that she asked in the email if I had any siblings who would be willing to do it for me. The reason it annoys me is that she doesn't even know me well enough to realize that I'm adopted and an only child. That shows how very little business she has giving me advice with no basis.

I think surrogacy is fantastic, and I'd consider it if I thought there was any reason it would help me. But, I can't even make myself believe that's the case since there's no known problem with my uterus. 

I'll definitely hear the doctor out. And, I know even his methods are going to be better than doing nothing. If it not invasive, there's no reason not to try. I really think its just blood tests, progesterone (maybe via injection, which I'm probably okay with at this point), and possibly some pills to induce ovulation. I don't think its anything that I should be too worried about not being able to handle.

I hope you get everything sorted soon, Amanda. I wish I knew exactly what to hope for. Right now, I'm just hoping its not ectopic! :hugs:



Dazed said:


> I know its late Megg, but I'm sorry! :hugs: If your upset at me for not saying it sooner, please peek at my journal!
> 
> Amanda - I had the same ordeal with my arms looking horrid after all the blood draws! Its horrible and I wish there was an easier way, but obviously there isn't. I didn't do it nearly as much as you, but I did it twice a week for 3-4 (or 5) weeks. I hope that isn't going to be the case for you.

Why on earth would I be upset at you?!?! I couldn't possibly keep track of who has said what at this point. But, its not as if I don't realize you care. Don't be silly! I will check out your journal because I keep forgetting to subscribe! LOL But, I definitely wasn't upset with you! Too much love to be upset with you! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

So much sadness amongst girls whom I love dearly! :hugs:

I wish I could stop all this pain and suffering. I find it heartbreaking in here at the minute.

Amanda hunni, we will be here every step of the way. I just hope there is some sort of happy ending, I really do. :hugs:

As for surrogacy, my best friend suggested it to me last night again, and said she has had 3 kids after all and knows she could carry for me. I didnt really think about it till today, but I have never heard her be that insensitive before. I know she means well. But its still not nice.

:hi: Nato in France!!!!

Oh and I have finally got my iPad2!!!!!! Its tied in with our orange contract but my husband upgraded to the iPhone so that I could have the iPad. He paid the £80 extra for me to get the 32GB one. I love him so much! But I am not overly impressed with it at the minute. I need our broadband set up to use it properly, the way it is with only 2gb of usage is not gonna last long and I cant install the apps I need without wifi. But I am still MEGA chuffed.

Oh and to try put a smile on here, husband and I had nookie in the pub upstairs while it was open yesterday and asked someone to cover the bar while we sorted some stuff upstairs :haha: And it wasnt cause we had too! It was just natural and horny excitement :rofl: Oh the thrill of getting caught :haha: Sorry if its tmi for some, but thats my story so there LOL!

Love you all very much! xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i couldnt reach doc this weekend...His secretary was screening his calls as he was at a conference. She said i could reach him Tuesday. 
Your reaction to Tim's cousins news is totally understandable. I had a similar breakdown about Alex's best friend and his wife who i thought were the luckiest people on earth at the time when everything seemed to go wrong in my life. You are entitled to a little rage with all the shit thats come your way...

Megg I agree with Hearty, never shut the door on medical advice. If you feel you need to take a break do it but do it armed with information on what your next move will be. Taking a break is importaant to keep things in percpective, i did it for 5 months before ttc Hero. I read also in your journal that you want to get healthier.You dont have to eat firsh to do that. Nutricinists have a tendancy to put healthy eating in a box. You could start simply be removing tinned and boxed food. These have huge amounts of sugars and fats. Prepare your own meals and avoid frying anything. You will see an immediate improvement.

AFM, i had a bit of a tif with my MIL. Shes not happy with our wedding/christening venue. She thinks its too simple and i think shes embarassed to invite her friends.Apparently their kids went all out and had the grande wedding party. I told her that unless she plans on financing the event she really shouldnt get involved. This is what we can afford and we will try and do the best we can ffs...


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry thats happening with the MIL hunni! :hugs: And your right, its your expense. And you know what, I wouldnt let her pay so she can have what she wants! This is your celebration. Tell her to be a part of it or jog on in my opinion. And I have to say...SNOB! I have a right bitch of a MIL to deal with. We dont even have a relationship now. I hope things settle down. Your day will be perfect regardless the cost. Its all of you that matter! Hero, you and you oh! xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I don't blame you feeling that way about Tim's cousin it is unfair and fucking sucks that you are going through this. I think you need to do whatever feel rights for you at the moment scream, cry whatever I hope your numbers start to fall well no what I wish for is a miracle but I don't want you to go through anymore pain or uncertainty I hope the dr's can give you some answers. :hugs:

Megg I also hope for you a way through the pain and heartache you have been through. I agree with Amanda and Vicky about speaking to your dr when you feel ready having all the information possible will help you make a decision about which step to take forward. I wish only good things for you. :hugs:

Vicky sorry about your MIL at the end of the day this is about you, Alex and Hero and it has to be what you want and what you can afford. I think your venue looks beautiful and it will be a wonderful day.


----------



## babysimpson

Morning Ladies,

I'm going to try and not post any negative comments as the thread is on as low at the moment so here goes with some positivity (I hope). Sorry if upset anyone xx

Megg - It sounds like your doc is doing everything they can to give you all the possible chances. Arm yourself with all the advice then go with what you feel is best for you. By the time you have a successful pregnancy, your baby will be one of the most loved babies in the world. You deserve to be a mum and you will be one way or another.

Amanda - Miracles happen all the time and I hope this is one that we are witnessing just now. I know if I were in your shoes, I've have given up hope from the start. We are all praying and hoping that this is a miracle and if we get our wish, then we will see a truly deserving lady get her dream and become a very loving mother. You are very brave and strong and with the help of friends and/or family, you will come out the other end.

CJ - I've not always posted in these threads as I find it hard to see so many ladies having their hearts brokend time and time again but you are one of a kind! You're so understanding and loveable. Nobody would have a right to say anything bad about you. I don't know you that well but the little I do know is all good. Angels are always blessed and you along with all the ladies here will be blessed with a baby somehow, some time.

Vicky - You will never be able to satisfy people when it comes to big events like a wedding/christening. Already we've had one of oh's aunts complaining about our choice as on arrival the bride & groom get champagne but the guests get fresh tea/coffee and local homemade shortbread. She wants champagne so we told her there are 3 bars within the function room and others dotted about the hotel so she can buy champagne if she desires. The day belongs to you and if your MIL doesn't like it then she can either pay for the venue/reception as a wedding gift or renew her own wedding vows and have a big posh reception of her own.

To everyone else I haven't mentioned - As I said to CJ above, you are all angels and angels will always be blessed so you will all have babies somehow. we may need to go down different paths to reach the same goal but we will get there. Whether it be natural, medical intervention, surrogacy, adoption - we will all give a lucky child the experience of feeling loved and wanted.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks guys...I guess im just tired of all the negative energy this woman has thrown our way over the years...When we first decided to get married she was against it and it got to the point where she didnt even want to meet my parents! When we were planning the big wedding she was giving us greif over how big the affair was, then i fell pregnant with Electra and we had to cancel and i lost my baby as well. I just want some positive eenergy for once!


----------



## babysimpson

Oh Vicky - This will be positive energy because you will make it that way. It's your big day. weddings aren't about the fancy cake, the dress, flowers, cars etc it's about the day when you and your loved one declare yur love and commit to each other for the rest of your life. There is a song I lvoe and I want it included in my wedding somehow. It's called Let's get Married by a Scottish group called the Proclaimers. Don't know if you've heard of them or not but the words they use just describe what a wedding day is about. One line says "It may just be a piece of paper but it says that I love you". It talks about other people getting married and divorced but "we ain't other people so we'll do this our way. What do you say"

See if you can get it if not pm me your e-mail address and I'll try and send you the track.


----------



## vickyd

Thank hun! I agree with what you say 100%...I will have a look at the song when i get home from work!


----------



## NatoPMT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5y_G73RmRk

is this the one you mean simpson?


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I'm sorry your MIL is not giving you any positive energy but I agree with what babysimpson said this is about you, Alex and Hero. It's going to be a wonderful day. :hugs:

:hi: Nato how are you and bump doing?


----------



## babysimpson

Sorry I'm on my pc at work so not all the images etc show up but if you do a search "let's get married by proclaimers" they show up loads of links. Best I can describe them is identical twin brothers with glasses. At work, all youtube, social networking etc is blocked so many images don't show


----------



## NatoPMT

Im good thanks Luce - doing washing and mooching around today. 

Vic i know this sounds a bit simplistic, but someone can only influence you as much as you allow them to. She has no right to pull these games with you...it's too big, its too small, how the hell can you please someone who is only pleased when you do what they say.... without doing what they say when they say it and therefore losing your own sense of autonomy. 

i know who the proclaimers are, i remember them in the charts in the 80's <oldface>


----------



## vickyd

Its not simplistic, it is exactly that. Im just so tired of her shit! I dont wanna argue with her cause its like fighting with a brick wall. I just want her to keep her opinions to herself! I told Alex that he should have a talk with her cause if she says something next time and im stressed or sleep deprived i might not be able to ignore her lol! I dont loose it very often but when i do im like a posessed woman!


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I'm really sorry to hear that you're still in limbo. I know you don't want to be hopefull, and I totally understand why, but I'm praying for a miracle for you. If anyone deserves one, it's you.

Megg, a totally new approach sounds like a good idea. I'm glad you've got your game face back on and prepared to keep battling. You're another one who deserves a break from the universe. I hope it happens soon for you.

Vicky, yikes...talk about in-laws from hell. I don't blame you for being so angry, I think that I have a similar temperment. I know that I would be furious over the situation. My wedding was pretty similar, except my mom was the one causing all the problems. In the end, I gave up trying to please her. It's been 7 years and I still get comments about it, but I don't care, we had the wedding that we wanted.

CJ, big hugs my dear. I posted in your journal, can't stop thinking about you. Hope you are okay.

AFM, got all my paperwork in line for IUI. Our information session will be in a few weeks, then IUI in August. Doing clomid this month in the meantime.


----------



## LucyJ

Round I hope the clomid works this month for you so you don't have to do the IUI but good to get all the paperwork done and the information about it.


----------



## jenny25

good luck round mwah xxx

how is everyone ? xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

That sucks about your MIL in Vicky. How dare she be embarrassed by your venue choice! I thought it was beautiful! Does she like to give unwarranted advice on raising Hero too? I hope you can get Alex to get her to lay off!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls. As you all likely know I am no longer ttc as my husband cheated, and left me. I am in shock and I am devastated. I still want to be here for you all if I may. I can't lose you all too, you've been in my lives a year now!

I will be upbeat and positive when I can muster the strength. But right now I am broken.

Thank you for all your kind words.

And who knows maybe I will meet a sexy hunk who gets me up the duff by accident :haha:

I had awful problems with my mil vicky and she booked a holiday to be away when we got married. Sorry you are going through this. :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## vickyd

CJ are you feeling a bit more together?... please stick around, we will help you get through this difficult time...

Amy yeah she likes to give advice...She is obsessed with Hero catching a cold cause i dont put socks on her feet and cause most of the time she pulls up her shirt or dress exposing her tummy....Its 30 fucking degrees outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She goes on and on about it every single fucking time we go to the beach house....


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely stay, Chantal! You'll get through this. We're virtually holding your hand the whole way!


----------



## babysimpson

CJ - pm coming you're way. 

How is everybody else doing today? I really love how close-knit it is on this thread. I don't have any real friends and the ladies on here make me feel more involved than those that live only 5 minutes away


----------



## Megg33k

First, I need to admit that I only skimmed earlier. I need to catch up, but my head isn't in the right place yet.

I'd missed adding you to the front post, babysimpson (Is there something else you'd rather us call you?). I've gotten you added now though! :hugs:

I'm as well as can be expected... perhaps a bit better even. I'm not "happy"... but I'm okay.

Re: cutting out prepared foods... I honestly don't know how, nor do I have the patience. I'm, unfortunately, nothing like my mother in that regard. I can't imagine anything I'd rather do less than make everything from scratch. Its actually a "quality of life" issue for me. I hate that sort of thing, and I can't make myself do yet another thing I hate... I know that sounds childish and stupid, but you can't imagine how horrendous that sounds to me. I'm definitely not dedicated enough for it.


----------



## jenny25

megg maybe we can work on something together if you like ? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Such as? Tell me more! LOL


----------



## babysimpson

Megg - I think I was on the front page months ago but didn't post alot (or maybe that was another thread lol) Babysimpson is ok with me.

Nobody can be expected to be happy after what you've been through and as for the processed food, I was advised to change one thing at a time and do it slowly. There is no point in giving up everything all at once as you'll never stick to it. Instead, change a little thing and wait until you're satisfied that change has worked before doing something else.


----------



## jenny25

well we can both work together in getting healthier in shape and ttc together :D i think it will be good we can support each other :D xxx


----------



## jenny25

babysimpson where in scotland are you from ? i am originally from paisley but moved too essex 2.5 years ago xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm fine with changing things... but I don't ever see myself being willing to make my daily routine that much harder. I'm very likely to fail when I'm doing something I hate... I've been through it many times. I decide "I'll do anything it takes" and then realize that it only leads to me doing nothing at all just to avoid doing something I don't want to. Perhaps my stubbornness is just too strong. :( 

Love the idea of supporting each other, Jen! You know I'll always be here for ya! xxx


----------



## babysimpson

I'm in Dundee. Been here for almost 8 years now


----------



## babysimpson

My problem is making the time to prepare meals etc. I'm on an NHS scheme and have lost a stone so far but I'm starting to fall back into the old routine of just throwing something into the oven because it's easier than making from scratch. What helps me is a motivation chart so that if I feel I'm slipping too much off track, I read the reasons why I'm doing it which gives me a little push.

The way I see it is if we were all super fit and perfect in every way then we'd be boring.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't mind making the time to prepare meals... but I used prepared ingredients in my meals. If I'm making pasta, I'm not going to buy all the fresh ingredients to make my own sauce. Its coming out of a damn jar. LOL I'm also extremely picky... So, that makes my ability to eat healthy 1000 times harder! I absolutely hate far more foods than those that I like/eat. Its incredibly difficult to explain how obnoxious I am with picky eating. I've had nutritionists ready to rip their hair out at the roots because they can't find anything I'll eat. If I had my way, I'd survive solely on starches, dairy, chicken, mushrooms, and occasionally pasta sauce of some sort. I've developed allergies to some of my favorite fruits and can't eat them anymore (kiwi & raspberries). Broccoli (which I used to like) gives me violent stomach cramps. I could probably go the rest of my life without ever eating another piece of fruit and be just fine with it. Same with green veggies. There are some of them I'll eat, but there are none that I like enough to miss if they ceased to exist. I've tried lifestyle changes that involved forcing myself to eat the things I didn't want to eat... but they don't ever last. :( I feel like I'm at a complete loss because there are so many foods that I literally can't even force down. Its frustrating. Seems like there would have to be a worthy eating plan even for people with limited "likes."

I'm open to ideas, but there is a good chance that most of the things that people "should" eat are probably on the list of foods that make me gag. I wish so much that I could change my tastes... I've tried for 15 years to no avail though. I mean... I was willing to even start as simple as trying to like tomatoes... I've tried for more than 15 years to start liking tomato. One bite of a raw tomato will still ruin my day. :( WTF? Who doesn't like tomatoes? Uhm... apparently, me! If I can't like something that common, I feel like my chances of ever changing the big things are limited. :(


----------



## babysimpson

Your situation sounds very similar to a work colleague of mine. She can't have a lot of foods as she has adverse reactiosn to them. She loves apples but to take one means 2 days of agony. She can only have certain fruit, veg and meat and like yourself has had dietitions and nutrition experts pulling their hair out trying to find something so can eat and enjoy without the nasty side effects. My work colleague has taken a look through the books I've been given and although the majority of the recipes she can't eat, there are a few that she could by changing so ingredients to ones she can have. 

Why does life have to be so cruel to people? I'm lucky in that I can eat anything really which is probably why I'm so big!! I love my food and enjoy cooking when I've got time to prepare it all. I'm like yourself when it comes to pasta sauces but I do try now to make a batch of fresh sauce and then freeze it in 2 portion tubs so I can just defrost and use when needed. 

You are very strong to be able to cope with it all on top of everything else Megg.I'm clueless when it comes to ideas that could possibly help. I'm not sure about this one but is there a way to get hypnosis to change taste buds?


----------



## vickyd

Megg it is very time consuming to cook from scratch, i should bloody know ive been doing it forver it seems...I just think that its a way to eat stuff you like rather than following a diet regime from a nutricionist.

Simpson (by the way whats your name hun?) i like to think we are all very close, sure we have our squabbles just like any other group of women but in the end we are always here for eachother!

I had a talk with Alex about his mom last night, apparently she hasnt said anything to him about not liking our plans! He said to ignore her and that he will have a word. Lets see how that goes lol!


----------



## vickyd

Megg try roasting the tomatoes, the taste improves greathly!


----------



## jenny25

im like that i cant eat fish my body hates it and i love sweetcorn but the metformin makes my stomache in pain im in the loo alot i still eat them but my stomache has other ideas it sucks 

do you have fb babysimpson xxx


----------



## babysimpson

Vicky - my name is Sabrina lol sorry if I've not mentioned that before (oops). It's hard to find people to speak to when they haven't been through what you have so they don't fully understand what happens and how you feel about things. 

I hope you get things sorted out and your MIL stops complaining. Unfortunately my MIL passed away. She would have been so excited my fiance was her youngest child and also her only boy (he's got one sister) so he was mummy's boy. She would have loved our venue as she was someone who you could easily please. My mum is the same and the venue we've chosen is actually where my mum and dad had their wedding reception so it holds special memories for them. 

Jenny - I do have fb. I reckon I should be easy enough to find. Just look up Sabrina Jameson and hopefully you'll find me.


----------



## jenny25

i think i have added the right person lol xxx


----------



## babysimpson

lol I'll see if I can get on with my phone and check. Social networking blocked at work and the office I'm in doesn't get a strong 3G signal but shall try


----------



## babysimpson

Jenny - right one lol now accepted


----------



## jenny25

wooo hoo yay i got the right one lol :D:D:D xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

CJ my darling, if you disappear i will hunt you down!! I am on lunch so dont have time to see if you are updating your journal, i will do that when i get home, but im absolutely sure if you want to post how you are feeling, or what's happening on derail, everyone would be more than willing to listen and give support. we dont want you to go xxx

Megg / Jen, i am the fussiest bitch in the whole world when it comes to eating. i am a nightmare, but i do have some really simple recipes to make from scratch than i could post or send you. I dont have the imagination to make them up myself so i have copied what others make and adapted them to add my own ingredients that i personally like. I fucking HATE mushrooms and am allergic to them, but you can add them to almost anything i make as i have taken them out of recipes given to me. I have a massive saucepan and i make a ton of sauce in one go, then freeze them in portions and just reheat when i am feeling too lazy to cook. I do things like bake sweet potatoes and put my own chilli on them with a bit of grated cheese instead of normal potatoes. Yum. Also, roasting cherry tomatoes with balsamic vinegar and olive oil is dead nice, to back up what Vic said. Also, just changing white pasta to wholemeal pasta is easy...i used to love white pasta and now i cant eat it. 

Sabrina, what a lovely name. Sorry you dont feel you have many pals, me too, im socially inept so this place can be a lifeline.


----------



## jenny25

that would be great nat im making this for dinner tonight with a salad :D 

https://www.eating-in.com/a-great-potato-and-sweat-potato-bake/ xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> I've tried for more than 15 years to start liking tomato. One bite of a raw tomato will still ruin my day. :( WTF? Who doesn't like tomatoes?

me!! i hate raw tomatoes, they have to be cooked. I bit one like an apple once when i was about 6 and it made me retch, now i cant eat them

cherry ones are sneaky, they dont behave like grown up tomatoes so can be disguised as something nice. Also plum ones out of tins are fine for sauces.


----------



## jenny25

i made this the other night with sirlon steak and carrots 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/dauphinoisepotatoes_90205


----------



## NatoPMT

mm, Jen, that looks well tasty. Im up for anything with cream in it. 

i am so making that potato thing.


----------



## jenny25

it is good hun it was the first time i maked it paul and liz are so fussy when it comes to food too so i was actually surprised i can eat anything bar fish or seafood so im pretty open to food i dont mind actually cooking from start but sometimes aarron gets fussy and wont eat i made spag bol last night with garlic bread x


----------



## NatoPMT

now i want garlic bread!! stop putting naughty ideas in my head Jen!!! 

i dont eat any meat at all but i know what to do with a chickpea.


----------



## jenny25

hahaha sorry hun :D:D xxx

i didnt know you didnt eat meat hun xxx

ooo i never had chick peas before xx


----------



## vickyd

Nato clearly you have not tried the tomatoes i grow in the garden at my summer house...I eat them whole with a pinch of salt just like an apple mmmmm!! 
I dont get wholeweat pasta, the texture reminds me of chewing on dirt....not that ive eaten dirt mind you but i suspect thats what it will be like... I much prefer wild rice to white rice though.


----------



## jenny25

i just went out and got some stuff for making dinner tonight ... i went into an african carribean market and i got some stairs and one woman rammed her pram up my heels you know it made me feel like i was not allowed in their i only went in too get some sweet potatoes and herbs :( and now ive cut my finger while i was grinding the nutmeg urgh cheers x


----------



## vickyd

Jenny at times like these i would order a takout lol!


----------



## vickyd

Sabrina i sent you a friend request on facebook : Vicky Dellaportas


----------



## babysimpson

Vicky - after fighting with the 3G signal on phone, I've managed to accept


----------



## jenny25

ok im major pissed off 

4 weeks until my hen night 
im trying too book a stripper which is £110 its a 80's theme so i was asking the girls 14 who are on fb and couple that are not to pay £10 pp so it would cover stripper blow up guitars over sized sun glasses bit like reflex now i have this one girl s who msg me about coming cause she fell out with a and we are all friends question if she should come or not then she went on why i was asking for £10pp if their was only x amount coming i told her it was too get bits and cover buffet i was making for the party you know i am actually quiet upset that no one i mean no one has offered to sort this all out for me im having to make arrangements for my own hen party im so upset i wish my cheif bridesmaid lived here than scotland she would of had it all sorted :( x


----------



## vickyd

Jen that sucks...Brides should definately not have to plan their own hen night...Can you just explain to them that its hard enough having to do it on your own without them bitching as well??? Maybe there is another bridesmaid you are close to who you can ask to arrange it for you?


----------



## jenny25

i have two that live down here and two that are in scotland one of them thats here has 3 kids and the other has two when i text the two that are down here they didnt even reply to my text well one did that could they bring around the money for their shoes as i managed to get a deal on them from my cheif bridesmaid she seen them in scotland so she paid for them and i sent her the money i said id get the money off the two other girls here and they havent even bothered with that:( i dunno what too do their all willing to go to to the wedding but none is helping im so annoyed :( its getting me in a right mess i need time too look for things but i cant if i dont have the money i just paid out £400 for suits im reaching breaking point xx


----------



## babysimpson

Jenny - Are you able to speak to them in person and tell them that you are really stressed from having to organise everything yourself and that you would appreciate it if they would help you seeing as they are bridesmaids? No bride should have to organise their own hen night. I'm not wanting one so I'm hoping my chief bridesmaid doesn't organise anything. I don't have a lot of friends (could count them on one hand) so not interested.

They need to understand that they have responsibilities as bridesmaids and that it's not just an excuse to get dressed up in a fancy dress and be part of the bridal party.


----------



## jenny25

yeah i may call my cheif bridesmaid or speak to paul tonight about it i have one of my best friends here at the mo im talking to her about it just now xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Vicki- good for you telling your MIL how it is. She definitely should keep her opinion to herself and just be happy for you guys. I thought your venue looked gorgeous! 

My degree is in Nutrition and I think the advice you gave Meg was great. If you make too many changes too fast it will prove difficult to maintain in the long run. A healthy diet is a lifestyle and should not just be a temporary thing. By starting out slow and doing things you can stick to will show vast improvement. We concentrate so much on processed & convenient foods that are packed with unnecessary calories and sodium and not enough vitamins, fiber and nutrients. By getting down to whole foods and preparing home cooked meals you are providing your body with the nutrition it needs and saving yourself from those additives. Its also important to make sure you are getting adequate water as well as fiber (fruits and veggies). Good luck Meg! PM me or pop into my journal if you want any tips or advice. A good site to use is mypyramid.gov. Check it out!

Megg- I am glad you are doing better:hugs: I just read about how you dont want to start preparing things from scratch right away You can always start with semi homemade. For instance when making spaghetti you can still use store bought whole grain pasta and pasta sauce but add fresh cut veggies. If it is hard to avoid the processed foods just make the calories count! Make sure you are reading the nutrition label as well as the list of ingredients. If you dont know what some of the ingredients are or cant pronounce them DON'T BUY IT! To help you eat foods you dont like have Kevin prepare the meal and mix the healthy disliked food with other things you love to help disguise it. For example, If he mixes chopped veggies in with meatballs for spaghetti and meatballs without you knowing you will be less likely to notice. 

Babysimpson- you gave some lovely words of encouragement. I pray you get your forever baby as well!

Nato- only a few more days until your LO is viable

Round- I hope threatening your uterus with IUI will get you that BFP this month!

Prego- yay! Your half way:happydance:

CJ- oh God. I didnt know I am truly very sorry:cry: You are such a strong wonderful woman and deserve better than that! Im happy you are sticking around because this thread would not be the same with out you. We are all here for you:hugs:

I just noticed you have a journal Im off to take a look.

Jenny- your bridesmaids should really be planning this if not helping you!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think there's any type of tomato or any preparation of a tomato that I haven't tried. It has to be in other foods, cooked, and disguised by their flavor before I can eat it. I dislike the little ones just as much as the big ones. I think that one might just be lost on me forever! LOL

I'll have to figure something out though, I suppose! 

Also, as further proof of my weirdness... sweet potatoes and chili are both on the list of "foods I can't stand." LOL I know no one was suggesting I actually eat them. But, its just another couple of things that normal people like and I don't. :(

On a different topic... Nightmares effing suck!

Amber - Kevin doesn't eat those things either, for the most part. Nor am I in any position to ask that he starts making our meals when he's the only one who works outside the home. Cooking is about the only thing I actually do. Plus... He doesn't know how to cook with fresh things. He doesn't know WTF to do with a raw veggie to save his life. :wacko:

Jen - That's crap that no one is helping you! I'd help if I was there! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

megg come to my wedding i mean it hun :D id love for you and kevin to be their :D im being deadly serious xxx


----------



## LucyJ

CJ you keep your arse here lady don't want you going anywhere we are all here for you. 

I'm glad to know it's not just me thats a picking eater I'm not as bad as I used to be but have to be careful what I eat I cant have wheat/gluten. Nato I hate mushrooms as well and weirdly can eat raw tom's but hate cooked ones so weird. I love cooking but have got a bit lazy recently and rely on the same old recipes so need to get some new ones, alot of mine come from my mum she's an amazing cook. Alot of things I have to alter or use gluten free products like I eat corn/rice pasta rather than normal pasta. I've just found a love for brown basmasti rice. Jen those recipes sound yum.

Jen I'm so sorry to hear about your bridesmaid it's really not fair you shouldnt be organising your own hen night. Hope things get a bit easier for you and you get your money.

Megg yep I agree nightmares are fucking horrid.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- you are right... you sure are a tricky one:haha: And I'm sure if you hid veggies in food for both you and Kevin would not work! If you want you can send me a list of foods that you DO eat and I will see what I can work with:thumbup: It sounds like you have at least tried to eat a variety of foods so that is good. Often times people say they don't like something but have never tried it:dohh:


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce...what!!!? you like raw and not cooked tomatoes??? how can this be?

Hoping, viability is tomorrow for the purposes of hospital cos they have put me a day ahead of my ticker - every second counts

Vic wholemeal pasta, espec spaghetti is the best. and you can try and tempt me with your tomatoes but i am giving you a wide berth. no way are you getting me eating one raw. 

Jen, you must have tried hoummous? thats chickpeas. I use them instead of meat - and they are nice with sweetcorn, avocado and a few kidney beans with a dressing that I make all on my own. Like a grown up. 

Megg, what about peas? EVERYONE likes peas, even 4 year olds. They have loads of vitamins in
 



Attached Files:







foodchart.php.jpeg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!!

We moved over the weekend so I'm without internet but am currently taking an unpacking break at Starbucks. :) 

CJ, I am so so sorry!!! I'm off to visit your journal. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:

Vicky, so sorry about your MIL. I have a VERY controlling and meddling MIL myself.....but I'm currently 6,000 miles away from her! You are a great mom. I really do feel your pain. :hugs:

Sabrina, :wave: My hubby is from Scotland (Edinburgh). :) I've not been to Dundee but people always tell Alex he has a Dundee accent for some reason. I'm glad your here and I agree this is a really special group. :hugs:

Hoping, I didn't know you were a nutritionist. So is my BFF...I love hitting her up for advice. :) She knows how to make me feel guilty when we eat out together though lol (she' still in Scotland, though, even though she also went to Coronado). 

Megg, I'm not much for cooking from scratch myself, but I have a terribly guilty conscious when I eat badly, so here are some tricks I use....I love Kashi products. I eat their cereal, ready meals, snack crackers, bars, etc to get whole grains. I eat a lot of fruit as that doesn't take much preparation. I make smoothies in the blender to feel like I'm having a treat. I use frozen veggies like from Birds Eye instead of chopping up fresh veggies for stuff. 

Lucy, so do you have celiac's disease? Alex's bro has that and Alex is worried he'll get it. I'm sure it's hard to cook sometimes. I take it that means you don't drink beer either? 

Jenny, hope the wedding planning gets sorted. :hugs: 

AFM just busy getting settled in our new place. Yesterday was the 4th of July but our fireworks celebration got rained out by a severe thunderstorm and another tornado scare. :wacko: I put some scan pics in my journal over the weekend if you wanna see my little boy. :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen, i think you need to be explicit about how you feel. Phone or see your bridesmaids and ask them if they can do some of the work because you just have too much on your plate and as your best friends, you know you'll love what they do. Bit of flattery, like.


----------



## Megg33k

Jen - I wish I could... There's no way I could get there though. Trust me, I'd be there if I had any way to do it!



hoping:) said:


> Megg- you are right... you sure are a tricky one:haha: And I'm sure if you hid veggies in food for both you and Kevin would not work! If you want you can send me a list of foods that you DO eat and I will see what I can work with:thumbup: It sounds like you have at least tried to eat a variety of foods so that is good. Often times people say they don't like something but have never tried it:dohh:

I always try things before I say I don't like them. I give them a fair chance. The only things I don't try before I refuse to eat them are certain types of animals. I won't eat rabbit, lamb, veal or anything else I consider too cute for food! LOL 

I'll definitely send you a list of foods that I eat and see what you can do with it! Thank you! :flower:



NatoPMT said:


> Luce...what!!!? you like raw and not cooked tomatoes??? how can this be?
> 
> Hoping, viability is tomorrow for the purposes of hospital cos they have put me a day ahead of my ticker - every second counts
> 
> Vic wholemeal pasta, espec spaghetti is the best. and you can try and tempt me with your tomatoes but i am giving you a wide berth. no way are you getting me eating one raw.
> 
> Jen, you must have tried hoummous? thats chickpeas. I use them instead of meat - and they are nice with sweetcorn, avocado and a few kidney beans with a dressing that I make all on my own. Like a grown up.
> 
> Megg, what about peas? EVERYONE likes peas, even 4 year olds. They have loads of vitamins in

I liked peas when I was 4... I can't stand them now unless they're mixed into something. I'll eat them in sauces and pot pie and stuff... but I can't eat a spoonful of peas. :sick: I'm not a fan of most pod foods.



Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> We moved over the weekend so I'm without internet but am currently taking an unpacking break at Starbucks. :)
> 
> CJ, I am so so sorry!!! I'm off to visit your journal. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> Vicky, so sorry about your MIL. I have a VERY controlling and meddling MIL myself.....but I'm currently 6,000 miles away from her! You are a great mom. I really do feel your pain. :hugs:
> 
> Sabrina, :wave: My hubby is from Scotland (Edinburgh). :) I've not been to Dundee but people always tell Alex he has a Dundee accent for some reason. I'm glad your here and I agree this is a really special group. :hugs:
> 
> Hoping, I didn't know you were a nutritionist. So is my BFF...I love hitting her up for advice. :) She knows how to make me feel guilty when we eat out together though lol (she' still in Scotland, though, even though she also went to Coronado).
> 
> Megg, I'm not much for cooking from scratch myself, but I have a terribly guilty conscious when I eat badly, so here are some tricks I use....I love Kashi products. I eat their cereal, ready meals, snack crackers, bars, etc to get whole grains. I eat a lot of fruit as that doesn't take much preparation. I make smoothies in the blender to feel like I'm having a treat. I use frozen veggies like from Birds Eye instead of chopping up fresh veggies for stuff.
> 
> Lucy, so do you have celiac's disease? Alex's bro has that and Alex is worried he'll get it. I'm sure it's hard to cook sometimes. I take it that means you don't drink beer either?
> 
> Jenny, hope the wedding planning gets sorted. :hugs:
> 
> AFM just busy getting settled in our new place. Yesterday was the 4th of July but our fireworks celebration got rained out by a severe thunderstorm and another tornado scare. :wacko: I put some scan pics in my journal over the weekend if you wanna see my little boy. :)

I tried so hard to like Kashi! :( Also... (here's more of my strangeness) I can't stand any thick drink. The texture of a smoothie makes me literally gag. Its too thick for a drink and not thick enough for a food. I feel the same way about milk shakes. Yogurt tends to fall into this category for me too. :dohh: 

I hate this about myself more than anything else!


----------



## NatoPMT

Vanilla is out of the question then Megg, no ice cream for you, young lady


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I dont have celiac's disease I have a intoralance to wheat and gluten so have to be very careful what drives me nuts is when they put wheat in things that really dont need it in. Theres a lot more food abouts which are wheat/gluten free now than there was a few years back. It makes eating out tricky sometimes. Nope can't drink beer (although you can get gluten free beer now) but more of a spirits/cocktail girl than a beer drinker.

Nato I know I'm weird its something about the texture of cooked tom's I think not sure I hate tinned toms aswell I use sieved toms if I make a spag bol or something. Also I dont like peas but I think thats because they do not agree with me. Love runner beans. 

Love hummous.

Allie yay to being in your new place so exicting do we get pic's :flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

it said on Outnumbered that there is not a person in the world who is allergic to peas. You must write in and tell them they dont agree with you. That'll learn them


----------



## Allie84

LOL Nato.....

I had no idea peas were so nutritious. I thought chippies were notoriously unhealthy but I lived above one for two years that sold mushy peas and I could have been eating the magic food every day....


----------



## NatoPMT

I second LucyJ, we need new house photos allie. And i wont stop banging on about it till we get what we want

Today's selection of fertility stories from the Daily Mail. I swear i dont know where this paper finds it all from

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...shing-teeth-help-conceive-months-earlier.html

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ers-Fertility-drugs-lead-embryo-problems.html

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...uced-researchers-work-women-likely-twins.html


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> LOL Nato.....
> 
> I had no idea peas were so nutritious. I thought chippies were notoriously unhealthy but I lived above one for two years that sold mushy peas and I could have been eating the magic food every day....

not sure it includes mushy peas, Allie :rofl:

gahhhh. being a northerner in London is torture, southerners just dont know how to do chippies properly. My home town has the BEST chip shop in the whole wide world in it. Gordon Ramsey had his birthday dinner there its that good, and Rick Stein goes there too. Last time i went home, i ate so much from there i was actually sick

This is the website i use to obsess over nutritional content and steal graphs from

https://www.whfoods.com/foodstoc.php


----------



## jenny25

i like humous  xxx

aww boo megg :( i thought the trip would do you some good darling :D xxx


----------



## Allie84

That chippy sound awesome!! I would love to go there. Now I'm craving chippy chips with loads of vinegar....

I will definitely post house pics soon. :) When the place isn't a disaster area. I'm also the queen of impracticality and we went out and bought a 46" flat screen TV for the liviIng room. I know with a baby on the way I should be spending the money on him, but I rationalized it by telling myself that with the horrid winters up here that are spent mostly inside, money needs to be invested in indoor entertainment. And with a newborn I will probably leave the house even less this winter (how do you even take a baby out in -30 F temps?) 

I love that website!! I've bookmarked it.


----------



## heart tree

Numbers keep doubling. I go in for another blood test on Thursday and an ultrasound on Friday. If my numbers double on Thursday, they'll be in the 1300 range. That should at least show something via ultrasound. I really want to resolve this. I'm moving dangerously close to my vacation date on July 21 and I'm scared I'm going to have to have a d&c right before I leave. Just like last year. I'm even more scared to think that this won't get resolved before my vacation. What if I have to cancel going? This is the one time each year that I get to see my family. 

I'm having a hard time feeling any attachment to this pregnancy. I just don't think this is a keeper given my low numbers and the fact that I've been bleeding/spotting this entire pregnancy. Not to mention the fact that I ovulated on May 29 and should be 8 weeks along. Blah.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Ugh, Amanda this must be so difficult for you! I actually came to this thread specifically to see if you had updated...Are you still bleeding? I really really hope this get resolved somehow before your trip. I'm keeping my hopes up that everything is OK but if not, I hope you get the final answer on Friday so you can spend some quality time with your family. :hug:


----------



## NatoPMT

Gosh hearty. What if you do have to cancel, is there any flexibility in rearranging? 

I'm so sorry that things are like this


----------



## vickyd

Hearty what are your numbers right now?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, it would do me a lot of good, Jen! No doubt! But, that's a couple thousand dollars I don't have. This IVF crap gets expensive, even with insurance! I owe my parents $2700 and then owe ~$1100 for the cycle that just failed. I don't get to do things like flying across the ocean. :(

I hope they can resolve this for you soon, Amanda. You deserve some peace!


----------



## whyme

Hi - can someone take me off the first page - miscarried at 6 +4 (yest) after seeing heartbeat on friday (6+1) - thanks


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs: We're here if you need support!


----------



## LucyJ

Whyme I am so sorry here if you need anything :hugs:

Amanda I hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- I am praying for a miracle for you or for this all to get resolved quickly. It is so stressful:hugs:

whyme- I am so sorry:hugs:

Allie- good rationalization:haha: Wow -30 degree temps... you will definitely be house bound with a newborn and put that TV to good use!


----------



## heart tree

Whyme...:hugs:

We're here if you need to talk. I'm so very sorry honey. There is nothing fair about your loss.

My numbers were 635 today. I'm still spotting brown mostly. Everything I've read about ectopics fits me. Slow to get a BFP. Slow rising hcg. Spotting the entire time. Nothing detected in uterus via ultrasound.

Nato, my family all come from different parts of the country to meet up on Cape Cod in Massachusetts every summer. My brother, Tim and I come from California. It is 3,000 miles (a six hour flight). My other siblings drive 9 hours to get there. We also have family friends who plan this vacation during this week. It would be impossible to get everyone to rearrange. I could certainly go and stay with my mother later, but the rest of my family and friends wouldn't be there. I'm really hoping that won't come to fruition. 

My hope is that if my numbers double again, there will be enough to see in a scan so that we can make a decision to terminate or not on Friday.


----------



## babysimpson

hoping - I don't know why they would say your hubby had a dundee accent lol The Dundee one can be broader than the Edinburgh one. I'm not good when it comes to accents and mine just baffles everyone. A Irish Dundonian accent keeps them all guessign where I'm from although when I go home for a holiday I come back with a stronger Irish one which people at home find hard to understand.

jenny - hope things improve with the wedding planning and you get some help from somebody.

hearty - i can't believe you are still being made to suffer. I hope the ultrasound gives some answers as to what is happening and I hope that all is sorted out before your holiday.

whyme - I can only reiterate what the other ladies have said. Sorry for your loss and there are plenty of ladies who can offer a shoulder and an ear.


----------



## jenny25

aww hearty im keeping everything crossed for you hun 

thanks hun me too :D

not much really to report hsg is tomorrow and so far no call from the hospital to cancel so hoping that is a good sign its at 3.30pm gmt time then its the consultant friday nervous lol xx


----------



## babysimpson

No long to wait now Jenny and i hope the appt goes well.


----------



## jenny25

https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/whoopie.gif


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Jen!

Whyme so sorry for your loss...We are here for you ok?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls. Firstly thank you all so much for posting in my journal. It means so much to me! I have not posted that in here on purpose because I don't want to dump so much trauma and chaos in here. I have updated my journal if anyone wants to read.xx

So....

:hugs: Jenn! I am so sorry they are not helping you with this. I would confront them! My hen night was organised by me and I was let down by many. But I will make up for it with my divorce party :haha:

Food wise...tomatoes...YUK! I hate tinned plum tomatoes and can only eat salad ones fresh.

I also have IBS and wheat intolerance so know how awkward it can be with food. But I love my fruit and veg!

Whyme I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We are all here for you hunni.

Amanda I am still lost for words! Just doesn't make sense! I hope this is resolved soon or that they see something on the next scan.xxx

Megg you do sound a bit better. Nice to see you focussed and strong.xxx

I am struggling as I am full of clomid, due to ovulate and am not ttc. Maybe I should go find a stud to have a one night stand...or week with :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

hey darling go do it nothing wrong with it ;) if you have a friend thats will too donate then why not xxx


----------



## vickyd

Go for it CJ!!! Who needs a full time man around anyway hahaha!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Haha, why let a good dose of clomid go to waste ;)

I took a peek at your journal - you're awesome :)


----------



## whyme

Thanks everyone for your support - am doing "ok" - good old NHS - been left to get on with it!- been bleeding nearly a week and half now - "fully" miscarrying since early hours monday - pain has kicked in BIG TIME this last hour. Phoned hosp for advice - basically "take some paractamol and see you week friday for scan!" there you go thanks for that! 

It is so sad, but i am alot better than last time, maybe it hasnt fully hit me yet. GP has signed me off rest of month, then i have hols. I' m not giving up, i'm not ready to yet - have booked a private consultation with a miscarriage specialist next monday . I'll get there. x


----------



## pregoinnorge

I hope you recover soon whyme! I'm so sorry this has happened to you again. Take it easy - I'm glad you get some time off.


----------



## Dazed

Its about time someone started to research more on this!

https://news.yahoo.com/model-could-predict-higher-risk-miscarriage-171959551.html


----------



## Round2

Whyme, I'm so sorry. I'm not familiar with your situation, have you had any testing done? I'm glad you're getting some time off. Take care of yourself.

Hearty, I'm so sorry you're going through this. If it is an ectopic, will the drugs prevent you from going swimming on your vacation? I really hope you don't need another D&C.

Jenny, WTF is up with your bridesmaids!!! The bride should NOT have to organize her own party. If you do have to organize it, then they better not complain about anything. I really hope you get things straightened out...don't forget take lots of pictures for us!!

Megg, do you like soups at all? Probably not, but that's what I do. I cook all my veggies, throw in a little chicken broth and blend! I live off soup in the winter.

Allie, I love the TV rationale. You'd get along well with my hubby. We've got a monster 52 inch and I swear my hubby loves it more than me. I hate it, it's old and big and takes up half of family room. Not like the new ones that you just hang on your wall. And you're right about not leaving the house in the winter. My DD was born at the end of January, I didn't see daylight till April!!

CJ, so happy to see you back. Stick around here, we'll take care of you!! And you should never worry about bringing bad news to this thread. That's what we're here for.

Dazed, how are you doing? Any clomid side affects yet?

I start my 'miracle' drugs tonight. Here's hoping cycle #3 is my lucky one!


----------



## Dazed

Still nothing really. Maybe slightly moody, but nothing overly dramatic. On my way to ov soon or so it seems. We are off on another mini vacation starting tonight, but our plans to be alone have been foiled by my SIL and her DD and the fact that they are staying in our hotel room, so I guess we will have to sneak into the bathroom! I guess its a good thing we took last night off from BDing, cause I have a feeling the 4day marathon is about to be upon us!


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- Im really hoping it is not ectopic. You were slow to get a BFP but now your numbers are doubling like they should be and of course nothing was detected because I think your numbers have to be around 2,000. The family get together sounds like so much fun! I hope you dont have to cancel:hugs:

Babysimpson- I think that comment was meant for Allie

Jenny- they better not cancel! How did the talk go with your bridesmaids? My bachelorette party was a bomb My best friend was supposed to organize it but she slacked off and decided to leave everything to the last minute. The day of she called me and asked me to call all of our friends and pick a place I wanted to go:growlmad:. I thought she had organized this weeks ago so I was upset. Tim was pissed and called her up and told her off (they were good friends before I met her) so she called me crying and saying she couldnt do it that night. Luckily my other friends came through for me. 

CJ- Im off to go stalk your journal. Lol at finding a stud for a one night stand:haha:. Youre a single lady now so live it up Im sure there are plenty of hot men willing to donate their specimen;)

Whyme:hugs: 

Round- FX. Third times the charm!

Dazed- have fun on your mini vacation! I hope you and DH get some alone time!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks, we will figure out a way. He is really gun-ho this month with TTC!


----------



## Megg33k

Sending loads of luck, Lisa! :hugs:

That's a big negative on the soup, btw... I don't like drinks to be thick, and I don't like food to be thin/water/soupy! :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

well my chief bridesmaid stays in scotland i was in tears to her she cant do anything as she is 400 miles away :( but i spoke to 3 of my close friends who are willing to put in £10pp i have no heard nothing from anyone else i know its only £110 for the stripper but i really cant afford that i have had to text my dad and beg him for £150 for my piper for the wedding i have aarron's birthday next month urgh stress no one is willing to sort it out x


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I am really hoping this is it for you. Your numbers are rising, and that is a great sign. I so hope this is viable and you don't have to terminate. What a little miracle this could be :hugs: You have been in my thoughts a lot lately. 

Whyme - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

whyme, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Hearty, praying for good results or a swift resolution. :hugs:

Dazed, good luck this month!! :hugs:

Sorry about continued wedding stress, Jenny. I'm no help because I had a tiny wedding so I'm not familiar with all of the details that go into a ceremony...sounds stressful. :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

I had hoped to find happier news on here since I've been gone.
Heart hoping you get answers soon. 
:hugs: Whyme 
:hugs: Megg


----------



## jenny25

well today is the day HSG day appointment time is 3.30 but will be leaving earlier as im going to maureen the mw who was helping me during my pregnancy and see if she can give me some pointers for tomorrows consultant appointment xx


----------



## babysimpson

oop sorry hoping


----------



## Round2

Good luck today Jenny!

Frig, my IUI is officially on hold indefinately. My FS called this morning saying that my blood work came back positive for Hep C! The only way to contract this is through blood transfussions or IV drug use (never had either). My doctor thinks my autoimmune disease or prothrombin gene is skewing the results. She's almost positive that I don't have it. But now I have to be cleared by public health before I can do IUI. On top of that, I'm really worried now. Last year I was sick for a week and my liver functions came back high. My doctor thought is was just a mild form of Hep A. I'm wondering now if there isn't something wrong with my liver. Frig, I'm so pissed off and upset. I'm sure the clomid isn't helping the situation either!!


----------



## jenny25

well i got a call procedure is cancelled again this time 3hrs prior to it so im complaining and will take it all the way i have sent this to pals and im going to contact my pct 

Dear Sir / Madam,

I am writing to complain about the services of treatment I am receiving at my current hospital Queens Hospital Romford. I was referred to the fertility department in november 2010 with a supporting help from Dr Octigbah and Dr Thompson in fetal Medicine , I started going for the general testing stage in January 2011 before we can make the consultant appointment . Now i was waiting for for Hysterosalpingogram which first appointment was made got cancelled 2 days prior to going, 2nd appointment was made got cancelled the day before and finally 3rd time was made got cancelled 3 hours prior to appointment . First two times were cancelled cause their was no doctors about and the 3rd time because their was no instruments too do the procedure i am disgusted that a big hospital is not fitted with the instruments that are used every day where this procedure is performed. This is causing myself and my partner alot of stress as it is effecting our treatment for our fertility problems as we can not go forward , it has taken us 3 years to get where we are 4 miscarriages and other medical problems and making my depression come back . As my partner and i have been trying for a child for 3 years we have been advised not to have intercourse during my menstrual cycle now since march 2011 so we can have this procedure done . 

I would like to know what will be done about this as this is not right.

Yours Sincerely 

Jennifer Heirs


----------



## vickyd

Round have you ever had Mono? Alex went through bad mono when he was 20 and ever since then his liver functions have been high. 

Jenny good for you for formally complaining! I cant beleive they cancelled yet again...


----------



## Round2

Nope, no mono for me. I keep googling stuff and it's really freaking me out. The only possible explanation that I can come up with (other than really bad stuff), is that my illness last year was Hep A and the antibodies are still showing now. I made an appointment with my GP to see if she can shed some light....and calm me down!!


----------



## vickyd

Yeah Hep A antibodies will defo still show up after a year....Could the test be wrong? Have you asked for a repeat? This is standard practice for such diseases!


----------



## jenny25

I know im annoyed maria fertility nurse called me as i contacted my midwife who is fantastic well maureen was shocked and maria said that the instruments they used were running late coming back from where they were getting sterilized surely they must have more ... she said she didnt have my notes handy but if dr sathanandan was happy with our test results then he will happily start me on clomid 
Xxx


----------



## jenny25

I know im annoyed maria fertility nurse called me as i contacted my midwife who is fantastic well maureen was shocked and maria said that the instruments they used were running late coming back from where they were getting sterilized surely they must have more ... she said she didnt have my notes handy but if dr sathanandan was happy with our test results then he will happily start me on clomid 
Xxx


----------



## Round2

Ya, there will be repeat tests. They sent my file to Public Health and they have to review my case and decide which tests are necessary next. My doctor said something about a frozen blood sample. This will probably take a few months to resolve though...no IUI for me. Now I'm wondering if I should be TTC at all. I'll talk to my GP next week and see what she thinks. Frig, frig, frig. I was in such a good mood this morning too.


----------



## vickyd

Round that totally sucks.....Hope you get it sorted soon...


----------



## Allie84

Round, that totally sucks!!! My best friend got Hep A (working in a restaurant...eww) and her liver results always come back skewed now. I really hope that's just it. Don't worry about it being all of the bad stuff....if the doctors were worried it was, they wouldn't be waiting months to get everything sorted, you'd be in the hospital asap. I hope you feel better once you talk to your GP. It's really a shame you have to put IUI on hold, though! :( :hugs:

Also, a word about Google....this is what I have to tell myself and I am the queen of Google searching ominous things...Google searches always bring back the worst results because that's what people post/ write about. In the majority of cases, whatever you're experiencing (in this case a pos Hep C result) turns out to be something simple, but _those_ people never write online about it! It's only the minority who have a bad experience....so the results aren't accurate. If that makes sense. Try not to worry.

Jenny, I cannot believe they cancelled again!! That is just shocking. A third time?!?!? I would send off that complaint asap and maybe emphasize that they have cancelled so many times on you....it doesn't seem fair. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh @ bad news all around! I'm so sorry, girls! That's crap! I'm hoping the Hep/IUI thing just gets sorted ASAP. I'm appalled at the (again) cancelled treatment!


----------



## jenny25

round im sorry i totally missed about the hep c huge hugs hun i have no knowledge of hep c :(:( im gonna do a google xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Round I'm so sorry hope you get some answers soon.

Jen I can not believe they have cancelled again its fucking disgusting and for the reasons they've given what a load of crap. Pleased your going to complain is there another hospital you could have it done at.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I hope everything gets sorted soon:hugs: I'm so sorry the IUI has to be put off:nope:

Jenny- OMG. I can't believe they cancelled AGAIN and with only 3 hours notice:growlmad: I would send that letter ASAP.


----------



## Round2

jenny25 said:


> round im sorry i totally missed about the hep c huge hugs hun i have no knowledge of hep c :(:( im gonna do a google xxx

Thanks Jenny, sorry to hear you are having a crap day as well!!


----------



## heart tree

Jenny I can't believe the incompetence of your hospital! You have every right to complain. I'm so frustrated for you.

Rounders, I donated blood in high school and got a letter telling me they couldn't use my blood because I tested positive for the Hep C antibody. No one in my family, including myself could ever remember me having Hep C! I think it was a false positive. I hope yours is too.

AFM, my numbers rose from 635 to 933 which is only 47%. They like them to rise between 50 and 60%. But even so, this could still be ectopic. Many women have normally doubling numbers and it is an ectopic. Originally I was going to meet my doctor for an ultrasound tomorrow, but she doesn't think she'll see anything with these numbers. She told me to get my bloods done on Saturday and then we could come up with a plan. Most likely she said I'll get them done Saturday and then Monday and by then they should be high enough to see something. I'll most likely have an ultrasound next week which will determine whether or not I have a viable pregnancy. Honestly, I don't think I do. I don't have any symptoms except constant spotting. I have a little nausea after breakfast, but that's it. 

I'm expecting to have a d&c next week unless they see an ectopic. If I have the d&c, it will most likely be on my wedding anniversary, July 14. If I'm really lucky, I'll end up having it 2 days later, July 16, which will be the exact same day I had my d&c last year. Knowing my luck, that's what will happen. Sorry to be such a pessimist. It's so hard to be optimistic right now. 

You know what really annoys me? I was working out and losing weight. It was boosting my mood. I'm down to my wedding weight and was feeling pretty awesome. I can't work out now, because I can't risk a rupture. Even after I get treated for an ectopic, I won't be able to work out until my hcg levels are down to 0, because you can still have a rupture. I read that can take 6 weeks! Isn't it enough that I can't have sex, and have to deal with another loss? On top of it, I can't do the one thing that makes me feel sane. It's all so fucking cruel. 

Ok, rant over.


----------



## jenny25

awww heart im so sorry for all this pain you dont deserve this one bit at all you really dont :(:(

i have emailed pals but heard no response as of yet right now im working on my questions for my consultant tomorrow 

does anyone know if i can have copies of my test results ? xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, after your last post, i read some stories on the Misdiagnosed Miscarriage website, i didnt say owt cos i didnt want to interfere with how you were coping with things, but there were a few stories that were very similar to yours that have happy endings. When you say it '_could_ still be an ectopic' are you also saying that it could also be a descended and properly implanted pregnancy? 

Im sorry that its dragging on so long before you get answers. 

Jen - gahh!!! 3 hours beforehand??? what sort of nonsense is this?? i hope you get some results with your letter

Roundy - more hugs.


----------



## vickyd

Rant away Hearty you are so entitled to... Your doctors are right,unless Hcg is about 1500 you rarely see anything...FUCK FUCK FUCK...


----------



## heart tree

Yes Nato, it could be a uterine pregnancy. My numbers aren't high enough to show anything on an ultrasound. My major concern is that I'm pretty sure I Ov'd on May 29. After that Ov date, I did progesterone cream for a 12 day LP. Tim and I probably had sex once or twice during my "LP" but I didn't track it. Surely I couldn't have Ov'd while I was doing progesterone cream. Then I started bleeding and stopped the cream. I assumed it was my period. We didn't have sex at all for those 5 days. I stopped bleeding for 4 days. Tim and I had sex and then that same day, I started bleeding again. That bleeding lasted 5 days and prompted me to get the pregnancy test. I just don't see how I could have conceived any time except on May 29. If that's the case, then I should be 7.5 weeks right now. 935 hcg at 7.5 weeks is too low. 

We'll hopefully know more next week. It's hard to expect a miracle based on all of these facts. Not to mention all of the bleeding I've had. 

I told my doctor that if this one turned into a baby, I would give her $20,000 that I would have put towards a surrogate. I was joking, but also kind of serious. I'll pay someone if they can get me to carry a healthy baby to term!


----------



## Allie84

Are you sure you couldn't have ov'ed while on the progesterone cream? It was just OTC cream, right? It's possible I imagine. People get pregnant on the pill, all kinds of ways. Was your OPK before what you think is ovulation definitely positive? And did your HCG go up 47% after 24 hours or 48?

I'm just really praying you don't need a D&C on your anniversary or near your trip. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Jenny - that's total crap that they keep canceling. What valid reason could they really use?

Round - let's hope it's just a false positive! My ex-boyfriend had the quick test for hep c come back positive and he called me to tell me and it totally freaked me out too. He went back for the more detailed test and everything came back normal so I guess it was just a fluke. Sorry you're having to deal with this on top of everything else! 

Amanda- Why does nothing ever just simple with this stuff? I just want you to get some solid answers and not have to wait around! I wonder if progesterone cream would really prevent you from ovulating though, like Allie mentioned. 

Did the doctor specifically warn you against exercising? This may be a silly question but is there any reason you would be prone to an ectopic with adenomyosis or would this just be a freak event that is totally unrelated? Do you have any pain on one side? Surely a 7-8 week ectopic pregnancy would hurt?

Sorry, I'm just rambling. I just really hope you can avoid missing your trip!!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I hope you get some answer soon :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

round- I really hope it is a false positive like the other girls suggested!

Hearty- it must be torture having to keep waiting. Anything is possible and I am praying that this will end up as a good thing:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I feel ya, Hearty! I wish I had anything useful to say. I'm hoping for a miracle for you!

AFM... My FS all but told us to give up today. He didn't say it like that, mind you. But, he's guessing that our issue must be egg quality, despite nothing on paper suggesting that. He says he doesn't know why else my cycles would be going this way. He doesn't seem to think it can be sperm related (which I'm not entirely convinced its impossible). He basically suggested we either do PGD or AGH (both tests done on embryos prior to transfer) which aren't covered by our insurance, we can't afford, and wouldn't fix any problem we found anyway. The other option would be donor eggs, which isn't covered by our insurance and we can't afford. He thinks our first cycle that was successful was a fluke and future cycles are more likely to go the way of the last 2. Granted, he's only really making a guess based on what little information he has from our cycles... but I feel absolutely gutted. I want to believe he's wrong... but I worry he's not. :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Jesus Megg. FFS. I really can't believe this to be the truth. You've had your FSH tested and had a follicle count, right? You are too young to have bad eggs! I don't believe theories like this without any hard evidence. I've had docs tell me that if my husband is getting me pregnant, it isn't his sperm that's the problem. I really think that is a load of crap. I just don't think there is enough research done on sperm related to miscarriages/fertility. I'm so sorry you were given this news. I've been there. It is devastating. I don't think this is by any means over for you honey, I really don't.

Allie, my 47% rise was after 48 hours. My OPK was definitely positive. I did a regular one, a digital smiley face one and my CBFM was a peak. My cervix was high, soft and open. After that, it dropped and closed and was hard. 

Amy, the doctor told me to "take it easy" with the exercising. I looked it up online though and read many women talking about their ectopics and how their doctors forbid them from exercising or doing any heavy lifting until their hcg levels were negative. They were all told that they could risk rupture with strenuous activity. I work out pretty hard, so it probably isn't a good idea.

And yes, adenomyosis is linked to ectopics unfortunately. Like endometriosis, it can damage the tubes, causing ectopics. I'm definitely at risk for them. My HSG last year showed clear tubes, but that could have changed. 

Also, I read a post on B&B where a woman asked for people's ectopic stories. Hers mirrors mine. It took a while for her to get a BFP. When she finally did, her numbers started to double. She didn't have any symptoms or any pain at all. She didn't have any pain on one side. Then one night, she woke up and thought she had painful gas. When she sat up, she couldn't breathe. Her ectopic had ruptured.

Other women told similar stories. From everything I've read, you don't necessarily feel anything until it ruptures. That's why these can be so dangerous. They are super hard to diagnose and for some women they don't get diagnosed until it is too late. Apparently the hcg numbers don't matter either. My doc said she had a woman with a level of 200 and nothing detected on an ultrasound who had a rupture. She had another woman with a level of 3000 and a 4 cm ectopic in her tube and it didn't rupture. 

Nice, huh?


----------



## Megg33k

Ectopics are so scary! I'm sorry you're still going through this! Its rubbish! :(

As time has worn on tonight, I'm having a hard time swallowing his diagnosis! I'm going to take some time to get in better shape and then seek a 2nd opinion! Yes, my follicle count and FSH are both perfect... That's what I don't get!

Amber: I hope this food list is an okay start. I know I PM'd you, but I thought I'd post the list I ended up finding in here for everyone to marvel at the things I refuse to eat! LOL Look if you're interested. Ignore if not!


Spoiler
Apples - only by force :(
Apricots - occasionally
Avocados - NEVER
Bananas - yes
Cantaloupe - NEVER
Grapes - occasionally
Honeydew - NEVER
Lemons - NEVER (including things flavored with them)
Limes - NEVER (including things flavored with them)
Nectarines - occasionally
Oranges - yes
Kiwi - ALLERGIC
Peaches - yes
Pears - NEVER
Pineapple - yes
Plums - occasionally
Prunes - occasionally
Raspberries - ALLERGIC
Raisins - not by themselves... only in cereal or baked goods
Strawberries - yes
Watermelon - yes
Artichokes - yes, but I refuse to cook a fresh artichoke!
Asparagus - yes, but my husband won't which makes it difficult
Baked Beans - yes
Bean Sprouts - only cooked into foods
Beets - only pickled
Blackeyed Peas - NEVER
Broccoli - ALLERGIC
Brussel Sprouts - NEVER
Butternut Squash - only tried it in ravioli once, it was okay
Cabbage - only cooked certain ways
Carrots - yes, but I only eat them cooked and hubby only eats them raw... we just compromise and don't eat them at all!
Cauliflower - only by force and smothered with cheese
Celery - only with cream cheese or with loads of dip
Chard - never tried it
Collards - NEVER
Corn - yes
Cucumbers - occasionally, but only with ranch dressing
Eggplant - yes, but only cooked
Garbanzos - NEVER
Garlic - yes, love it!
Great Northern Beans - NEVER
Green Beans - yes
Green Pepper - yes, but only cooked
Grits - had it once... meh
Kale - never tried it
Kidney Beans - NEVER
Lentils - NEVER
Lettuce - only smothered (literally) in dressing
Lima Beans - only if cooked into something and too hard to pick around
Mushrooms - yes, love them!
Navy Beans - NEVER
Okra - only fried :blush:
Olives - yes, but only black olives... green olives :sick:
Onion - yes, love it!
Peas - only if cooked into something and too hard to pick around
Pickles - yes, but only dill
Pinto Beans - NEVER
Potatoes - yes, yes, & yes
Radishes - NEVER
Refried Beans - occasionally, but I rarely enjoy it
Rice (brown & white) - yes
Sauerkraut - NEVER
Snow Peas - occasionally, but only cooked in with other foods
Spinach - rarely
Squash - :shrug: not very specific!
Sugar Snap Peas - yes, but only cooked in with other foods
Sweet Potatoes - only as a casserole that sort of tastes like a dessert
Tofu - NEVER
Tomatoes - only cooked
Zucchini - yes
Butter - yes
Cheese - yes, but not swiss or any sort with mold ("veins")
Cream Cheese - yes
Sour Cream - yes
Milk - yes
Yogurt - only by force :(
Eggs - occasionally
Bagels - occasionally
Biscuits - yes
Bread/Buns - yes
Cornbread - yes
Crescent Rolls - yes
Cereal - some kinds
Waffles - yes
Pancakes - yes
Muffins - yes
Taco Shells (soft & hard) - yes
Bacon - yes
Bologna - yes, but not "all beef"
Salami - yes
Beef - yes, most cuts (animal fat makes me :sick: and I won't eat near a bone)
Chicken - yes (but I can't stand eating it on the bone)
Sausage - occasionally
Ham - yes
Hot Dogs - yes, but not "all beef"
Italian Sausage - occasionally
Liver - NEVER
Lunchmeat (ham & turkey) - yes
Pepperoni - meh
Pork and Beans - NEVER
Pork - yes, most cuts (animal fat makes me :sick: and I won't eat near a bone)
Ravioli/Pasta - yes
Spam - NEVER
Venison - NEVER
Veal - NEVER
Shrimp - yes, love it!
Crab - yes
Lobster - yes
Scallops - yes
Clams - yes
Fish - occasionally, but only very few types and usually has to be fried! LOL
Mutton - NEVER
Duck - NEVER
Salad Dressing - only ranch and Caesar
Sugar - yes, but we try to use Truvia instead
Honey - occasionally, and only on/in foods... not by itself
Jam - yes, but only a few flavors
Syrup - occasionally
Gravy - yes
BBQ Sauce - occasionally, very picky about it
Catsup - occasionally
Mayonaisse - yes
Miracle Whip - occasionally, only on a turkey sandwich (yes, just turkey)
Mustard - NEVER
Soy Sauce - yes
Spaghetti Sauce - yes
Vinegar - occasionally, only cooked into foods and only if its not a strong flavor
Chilli - occasionally, but only without beans
Soup - occasionally, but only a few select flavors (none of which are "healthy" soups)


----------



## vickyd

Megg sorry but your specialist is full of crap...After Electra and my mmc i was convinced there was something wrong with my egg quality. Beleive me i had plenty a reason to think so: 15 years in chemistry labs, smoking since i was 15, drinking and other substances the list goes on and on! I spoke to 3 specialists and they said there is really no way to tell if you have bad quality eggs and only if i were to do PGD as part of IVF could they even start to make assumptions. Go somewhere else, fuck IVF in Greece is very good and the cost is very low. We have actually what is know as IVF tourism here from all over the world. Just think that the additional cost for PGD in IVF is only 300 euro with the IVF around 3000 euros at a top clinic.
By the way you ARE a picky eater hahaha!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Don't be sorry! I'm very happy to hear it. We've come to the conclusion that its really far more likely that hubby's sperm quality has gone down (without his supplements) in the last 5 months rather than my egg quality taking a nose-dive for no reason. I can't imagine what would cause my eggs to have suddenly gone bad... and his SA really wasn't tops.

Concentration 24.3mil/mL (said >20 was normal)
Motility 34% (said >50% was normal)
Morphology 5% (said >4% was normal... but most places use >15% as the normal standard)

So, I DO believe that his sperm could be causing more trouble than my eggs right now. On the bright side, their more easily "fixed" too. We're better off if his sperm are the problem. Some supplements might put us right back on track! They aren't so low that they're hopeless... They're just not good. The right supplements might get him very close to a "normal" range. Whereas, we couldn't do anything if it was my eggs. So, I'm hoping my new deduction is correct. He finally admitted tonight that he's part of the problem and our failed cycles might have been more his fault than mine. I've been waiting a year to hear him even admit that his SA wasn't good. At first, he blamed me for the low #'s saying that I had made it awkward (long story). It was a great relief to have that blame lifted off my shoulders tonight. I really appreciate how hard it must have been to swallow his pride and admit those things, and it means a lot to me.

Yes, I'm VERY picky! I've tried so hard to like so many of those foods. I know they say you have to be exposed to something upwards of 15 different times to become accustomed to it. But, I've tried so many more than 15 times! :( I don't think its something I can change, especially with a touchy gag reflex! :sick:


----------



## vickyd

Megg this is an interesting read...
https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7852292.stm

Did they do such testing before they blamed your eggs????Im pretty sure No is the answer!


----------



## jenny25

Hy guys im back i have updated my journal post 792 of how today went i dont want to post in here out of respect to megg and hearty and round for their hard time so if you wanna read go have a look xxx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all, playing catch up again though i have been checking on facebook and dipping in, finding it hard to stay on the TTC band wagon despite my best efforts!

Round 2 - OMG so sorry about your IUI and the hep thing. Hope they get it all sorted for you ASAP and that it was a faulse positve xx

Jenny - My lord you have got to love the NHS! They really are dicking you about which just isnt fair. Good on you for complaining though x

Hearty - Huge hugs hunny i am so sorry you are going through all this crap again, with regards to the excercise can you not do a less stressful type like swimming or somthing? Really hope its good news for you x

Megg - Have I mentioned recently how much i hate doctors? No - well I bloody HATE doctors!! From what i can gather he doesnt really know why the cycles have failed but rather then a) admit this or b) look for a reason they have decided to just plan your eggs! What a load of crap. :Hug:

Hope everything is well with everyone else and you are all growing beanies or working hard to get knocked up!

AFM - Had my appointment with the IVF people and they have said IF we get funding then from that appointment to a possible BFP would be 6 months. My main hold up is going to be applying for funding with our PCT which could take 3-4 months. 

Then there is a big IF about the funding. They said if we were in Brimingham they wouldnd fund the IVF with PGD based just on my translocation because i still have a 50% of carring to tearm on my own. Luckly i live in shropshire so i may get funding but she didnt sound over hopeful, they also are now going to have to do a load of test and SA on DH to treat us like a normal fertility patient. She said if there was anything wrong with any of the other tests we stand more chance of getting funding or patial funding (which would be point less as we couldnt even afford half the costs as this would still be £3000+) but that was unlikely as we were young and been pregnant 3 times in under 2 years.

So at the moment i am waiting for a letter from them about my CD4 bloods that were taken so i can get started on trying to get funding. They said this should take about a week to arrive - nearly 2 weeks has passed and i am still waiting - JOY! In the mean time we are still going to try naturally and i got a peak this morning.


----------



## vickyd

Raz so i looks unlikely that you will get funding? If you get pregnant without PGD there is a 50% chance that everything will go ok, i guess these are not such bad odds...I have a mate with thalasanemia and she has a 25 % only. The third try she got lucky and had a healthy girl!


----------



## Razcox

Well the gentics guys seemed to think we would get funding but the IVF lady seems to think we wont so i really dont know what to think! Guess we will just have to try it and see LOL

I know 50% are not awful odds but so far i am 0 for 3 so its doesnt fill me with a huge amount of confidence i guess. But i am working really hard on getting myself healthier anyway - i eat a much better diet i go to Zumba once a week then Swimming once a week, walk the dogs and allow myself the odd tipple (pimms and lemonade at the mo!)


----------



## Round2

Jenny, just read your journal. That's great news that you doctor is on the same page. Yay another clomid sister!!

Hearty, not much can be said, other than I'm sorry, again. This is such crap, I don't understand why you have to go through such an agonzing wait. I just really hope good or bad you get some answers soon.

Raz, I had no idea that you had this genentic condition. I'm really sorry to hear about it. The odds aren't too bad, but I can see why you don't want risk another pregnancy on your own. Why would you want to go through that heartbreak again. I really hope the funding comes through. If I were you I'd be laying in the sob story. Seriously, anything to make a case. 

Megg, your list looks a little like mine actually. I love fruits and vegetables, but I'm allergic to most (apples, peaches, pears, plums, celery, carrots, etc). You'll have to do a lot of searching and experimenting, but I'm sure you'll find some recipes that will work. I can send you some ideas if you want.

Preggo and Hearty, thank you so much for the stories about false positive Hep C tests. Really does help calm me down. I'm feel much better today. I'm still worried, but I know what ever the result, it's not the end of the world and it will not stop me from getting pregnant.


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls im excited about just anxious to get the one on one then we can start i hope its before 23rd july we can get an appointment fingers crossed xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Oh Megg:nope:. I would seriously seek a 2nd opinion. Like you said, nothing in your testing has suggested poor egg quality. This just cant be it for you. It would be an easier fix if it is indeed your hubbys sperm and I am glad he finally admitted and took some of the blame so youre not carrying it on your own. It must have been hard for him since most men pride themselves on their specimen. 

Thanks for posting the list. I will look it over this weekend after work I think I have my work cut out for me:haha:

Hearty- That does sound scary. I really hope they figure it out before anything drastic happens:hugs: 

Raz- I really hope everything turns out and you get the funding! Good luck this cycle and good for you trying to take better care of yourself. A healthy diet and exercise plan definitely has an impact on your fertility.

Vicky- thanks for sharing that inspiring story about your friend. 

Jenny- I will peek at your journal:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Megg im so gutted darling but id speak to someone and get a 2nd opinion defo for sure hun is their other ave you can explore on testing that your insurance will provide for ?

can anyone shed light on this for me when i go for cd12 scan they said id get an injection in my arm that day do you know what it is for and is anyone else on them ? 


nato - i do like the wellman stuff but the nurse said to get dissoluble antioxidants so i have no clue what they are in boots xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Raz I really hope you get the funding will keep everything crossed for you.

Jen I commented in your journal really pleased your getting somewhere.

Round glad your feeling a little better today.

Megg I'm sorry your going through so much. I think getting a 2nd opinion is a good idea.

Amanda thinking of you.

AFM: well I had my 32 week scan today (although I'm nearly 33 weeks) all went well have updated my journal about it with a pic.


----------



## Megg33k

Raz - Hoping you get your funding, sweetheart! :hugs:



vickyd said:


> Megg this is an interesting read...
> https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7852292.stm
> 
> Did they do such testing before they blamed your eggs????Im pretty sure No is the answer!

No, they did NO testing on my eggs. He just randomly blamed them! :( That's one of the tests he offered that about $5500 and won't be getting done.



Round2 said:


> Jenny, just read your journal. That's great news that you doctor is on the same page. Yay another clomid sister!!
> 
> Hearty, not much can be said, other than I'm sorry, again. This is such crap, I don't understand why you have to go through such an agonzing wait. I just really hope good or bad you get some answers soon.
> 
> Raz, I had no idea that you had this genentic condition. I'm really sorry to hear about it. The odds aren't too bad, but I can see why you don't want risk another pregnancy on your own. Why would you want to go through that heartbreak again. I really hope the funding comes through. If I were you I'd be laying in the sob story. Seriously, anything to make a case.
> 
> Megg, your list looks a little like mine actually. I love fruits and vegetables, but I'm allergic to most (apples, peaches, pears, plums, celery, carrots, etc). You'll have to do a lot of searching and experimenting, but I'm sure you'll find some recipes that will work. I can send you some ideas if you want.
> 
> Preggo and Hearty, thank you so much for the stories about false positive Hep C tests. Really does help calm me down. I'm feel much better today. I'm still worried, but I know what ever the result, it's not the end of the world and it will not stop me from getting pregnant.

Ooh! Another picky eater! LOL Sure! I'll take ideas!



hoping:) said:


> Oh Megg:nope:. I would seriously seek a 2nd opinion. Like you said, nothing in your testing has suggested poor egg quality. This just can&#8217;t be it for you. It would be an easier fix if it is indeed your hubby&#8217;s sperm and I am glad he finally admitted and took some of the blame so you&#8217;re not carrying it on your own. It must have been hard for him since most men pride themselves on their specimen.
> 
> Thanks for posting the list. I will look it over this weekend after work&#8230; I think I have my work cut out for me:haha:
> 
> Hearty- That does sound scary. I really hope they figure it out before anything drastic happens:hugs:
> 
> Raz- I really hope everything turns out and you get the funding! Good luck this cycle and good for you trying to take better care of yourself. A healthy diet and exercise plan definitely has an impact on your fertility.
> 
> Vicky- thanks for sharing that inspiring story about your friend.
> 
> Jenny- I will peek at your journal:thumbup:

I'm sure you have your work cut out for you! Thank so much again! I know I'm difficult!



jenny25 said:


> Megg im so gutted darling but id speak to someone and get a 2nd opinion defo for sure hun is their other ave you can explore on testing that your insurance will provide for ?
> 
> can anyone shed light on this for me when i go for cd12 scan they said id get an injection in my arm that day do you know what it is for and is anyone else on them ?
> 
> 
> nato - i do like the wellman stuff but the nurse said to get dissoluble antioxidants so i have no clue what they are in boots xxx

There's not much other testing that can be done. The only way to actually test real egg quality is after an egg retrieval... which they obviously haven't done. The reason the insurance doesn't cover it is because its deemed "exploratory"... Basically, it wouldn't fix anything even if they did find a problem. I'd be reluctant to pay for it if I were an insurance company too. Of course, its different when its because of a translocation or something... but mine would just be "for fun" basically. It goes to show just how little medical evidence (NONE) he has backing up his diagnosis!


----------



## Dazed

Megg :hugs:

Sorry I have been a crappy poster. I'm mentally in an odd place right now with BnB. There is no real reason for it, but I can only assume a reason.


----------



## Megg33k

No worries, Lisa... I'm in an odd place in general right now! Sometimes it just happens. Take your time! We're always thinking of you!


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone,

Raz, Nice to hear from you. I hope you get funding. :hugs:

Jen, I saw your Facebook status, must go read your journal for details. Yay for progress!

Megg, I am baffled at your doctor.So what does he propose you do if you aren't going to test eggs? Just take his word for it and quit?? Seems like really shoddy doctoring to me...glad you're getting a second opinion. How soon will that happen? 

Round, happy to hear you are feeling more positive today. 

Hearty, any new news today? How are you feeling? That's frightening that you don't feel anything until an ectopic ruptures! I just really pray it's not an ectopic..... :hugs:

Dazed, :hugs: 

AFM I'm off to "camp" for the weekend in about an hour for the annual family campout with my extended family. Alex and I are actually staying in the little motel up the road from the lake, though, because I can't envision camping while pregnant. We're taking our puppy too and it should be a fun time.

I hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Megg33k

Have fun, Allie!!!

I haven't told him we aren't willing to do that yet. I didn't know my insurance wouldn't cover it until after we were out of the meeting. He didn't say what he thought we should do otherwise. He basically said the 3 options were the 2 types of testing or donor eggs. I'm not ready to accept that today though.


----------



## heart tree

Numbers from Tues to Thursday went from 635 to 933. They went up 47%. A normal pregnancy should he rising 50-60%. Mine was close enough to 50% that they wanted to keep checking. So I went in this morning and they went from 933 to 1756 which is 88%. My doctor is on vacation for 2 weeks. She told me that the on call gyno would call me with the results and to discuss a plan. I still haven't heard from this person. I called the lab directly to get my numbers. With these numbers they should he able to find the pregnancy in my body with an ultrasound. I'm hoping I can have one done on Monday so I can terminate this pregnancy before my vacation and still have time to heal. I'm so irritated that no one has called me. I should be top priority given my history!


----------



## jenny25

wow im praying for good news hearty i dont like seeing you in pain darling :( xx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I really hope you get some answers soon and hope they call you back can't believe the gyno hasnt already thats not on. Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, goodness, Amanda! What an inopportune time for a 2 week vacation! Someone should definitely be calling you for a scan ASAP!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda honey, hope you get your scan soon, thinking of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## heart tree

I had to call the advice nurse. I told her that I was afraid I was going to fall through the cracks. I told her that I am going to get bloods on Monday and then I want a doctor to call me to schedule an ultrasound for early next week. As soon as I told her I have had 3 mcs, she was ready to do anything I told her to do. If I don't hear back from a doctor by early Monday afternoon, I'm calling them and insisting on a scan. I'm going to call the shots and they are going to do what I tell them! 

Sorry I haven't been able to offer much support to everyone else. I'm too preoccupied with all of this.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda we are all here for you. Speaking personally you have given me so much support over the last year and helped me that I want to be there for you to help as best I can. You need to focus on you at the moment you've been through so much. I hope you get an u/s on monday and get some answers.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Don't you dare worry about supporting anyone but yourself right now, Amanda. And, if you can't do that, we'll do it for you! :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

wow Hearty what a confusing time for you!! I really hope you get a scan on Monday and finally get some straight answers as to what is going on. 

I'll be thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

:hug: hearty i really hope they can sort something for you soon so you know whats going on love xx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty that is so totally wrong...Cant you just go to a clinic andget scanned??? I know Greece is a very fucked up place to live in general but i must say that from all ive rad on B&B its the best place to be when pregnant...Give them hell Monday and get a scan...
Did the nurse or anyone seem more optimistic that your numbers wnt up 88% percent?


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey! I need to read back but I firstly wanted to come and give you my support Amanda. I'm so sorry this is happening to you, and it meant so much that you took the time to post in my journal. I would be a screaming wreck making demands if I were you. Don't let them bully you in to giving you the treatment they think you should have. Put them in their place. I am still praying for a good outcome. I'm thinking of you hunni.xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

I really feel like they're not giving you the attention and care that you need Amanda. I'm glad you're being more pushy! This is totally unacceptable! Are you still in pain and bleeding?

Don't ever worry about supporting us - you helped get me through one of my toughest times last December and have given us so much support and advice this past year that you need to just take care of yourself right now. We're all here for you!


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I think you should get a scan tomorrow, no questions asked. As your numbers are high enough to show something, and this has been dragging on long enough, you deserve to get scanned Monday morning in my opinion. It would be medically neglegent to make you wait when there is such a risk of ectopic and it's been going on for so long. You deserve answers. Glad you called the advice nurse.....hope you get in there right away. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i agree with allie hun :)

how is everyone?
feeling kinda congested tonight the heat in our room is terrible fans at the ready lol 

i dont have anything really to report at the momentxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm okay... Nothing to report. CD3 is as boring as it gets! I ate a fresh peach today... That's headline worthy for me! :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty, I hope that everything is well. I hope you get amazing results and answers with a scan. The way the numbers are increasing, I think it is a good sign. I know you probably don't want any PMA, but I just can't help but hope and wish for what you deserve most. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Hearty - Really hope you get your scan today and can get something sorted ASAP :hug:

Nothing to report here at the start of the 2WW at only 2DPO, boring couple of weeks ahead!


----------



## jenny25

5dpo sigh xxx


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I'm glad you're demanding an ultrasound today. You are more than justified to be demanding this. I hope this gets figured out today, good or bad. This is just too much for one person to handle.

Not much going on here either. Waiting to OV...next weekend or so! Ugh, I hate the ramp up to OV. I'm usually excited at the begining, but feel stressed and worried by the end of it.


----------



## Megg33k

I hate to be the one to say it, but we're pretty boring at the moment! LOL


----------



## vickyd

haha!! Megg i totally agree!
So i bought my dress on Friday! I went to a friend of mine who is a designer-up and coming, he has made dresses for Rhianna, Fergi and some other celebs. I went only so that he wouldnt get upset as i was sure he wouldnt have anything that fit me. Turns out i found the perfect dress in like 10 minutes! Im going tomorrow for my first fitting and ill take some photos for you guys! Check out his site so get a feel for his style: christoforoskotentos.com


----------



## pregoinnorge

Oooh! Can't wait to see the dress! He's has a pretty cool website and some really awesome designs. I'm curious to see the one you chose :)

I'm over here still puking. I shouldn't complain, but it's really taking a lot out of me! Luckily I start vacation on Friday so I can spend some time relaxing. My dog and I are driving down to see my husband and then we're going on a little vacation to Gøteberg, Sweden for a weekend getaway. I'm really looking forward to it!

We went to a wedding on Saturday of my husband's best friend. Besides trying to find a dress that didn't look hideous on me, it was a good time :) The reception was downtown across the street from the church where homeless people and druggies can always get food. Right when the couple arrived and we were welcoming them, a fight broke out in the druggie circle and everyone was beating this guy up. They were breaking bottles over his head and kicking him. Somehow his pants even came off! Anyway, all the guys ran over there to break it up, but what bad timing! And all of us (not to mention the young children) had to see this big old fat drunk guy naked!

On a happier note though, I met a guy at the wedding who works at a research company in the same city where my husband works and he claims he can get me a job there! I'm meeting him next week for lunch and for him to show me around and meet people, so I really hope something comes of it! This living apart thing is real crap!

Sorry for the me, me, me post :)


----------



## jenny25

Ooo will have a look when im on the laptop hun

Well i have kidney pain and green stools lol ouchie off too the doctors in 2 hours cant bloody wait its even caused some spotting from the front part but hey ho xx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks babe! The dress isnt in the website so youll have to wait till tomorrow to see it lol! The dress is actually one of his simpler designs as some of his stuff is pretty extreme. My sis got her dress also, its super sexy! The bitch fits into model sample size!!!
Hope you can get the job hun, living apart sucks and its gonna be real tough when bambino arrives im afraid...


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty-good for you demanding a scan! I hope you get some answers today so you can start moving forward instead of being stuck in limbo. I am praying for a positive outcome:hugs:

Vicky- your friends style is very modern Im sure you are going to look stunning in the dress!!! I cant wait to see it!

Prego- you poor thing. Im sorry you are still struggling with MS. The weekend getaway sounds very much needed. The wedding sounds interesting Its not everyday you get to see druggies and an old fat naked guy fighting! Lol. Oooo the job prospect sounds very promising! I really hope it works out so you and your hubby can be together again:thumbup:

Megg- I looked over your list this weekend and meant to ask you if you wouldnt mind giving me a 48 hour food diary.


----------



## vickyd

Hoping im trying to loose some weight too...Im having a real hard time sticking to my nutricinist plan as its basically a starvation diet... For example:
Brekkie: 2 spoons special K and 0% fat milk
lunch: I yogurt 2%
snack: 2 apples
dinner: 125 gr lean meat and a small side salad

You think you can give me a humane plan??? Im happy with loosing 5 Kg until September..


----------



## Round2

Fuck! My FS just called, I tested positive for the Hep C antibodies, which means I likely have it. My doctor says it could still be a false positive due to my autoimmune disease screwing with things. I'm so upset, I don't understand how I could have this disease. Now I have to wait and get a referral to a liver specialist and IUI is on hold till after the liver specialist clears me.


----------



## vickyd

Round how is it possible to have hep c and no symptoms????? Makes no sence....When Alex's liver functions were high he was in pain and his eyes were yellowish....I also have a friend who contracted hep c from a one night stand and he was in hospital for 2 weeks! Im defo thinking is a false positive....


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone!

Our family reunion camping trip this weekend was really fun. It was lovely and hot and great to see everyone. Alex went jet skiing for the first time and he was so excited! It was really cute. I have about 50 bug bites, though! They itch soooooo badly. It's a bit annoying as I gave in to wearing deet bug spray about halfway through the weekend as well, for nothing it seems. Alex got about 10 bug bits es to my 50. They must love pregnant women.

Vicky, wow, you have the connections! I cannot wait to see your dress tomorrow! :)

Amy, what a crazy story at the wedding! Sorry to you had to see a fat naked guy. Way to get in some networking, as well....it would be amazing to get to live with hubby. Would you have to sell your gorgeous, though? FX something comes of it. 

Jenny, ouch!! I hope you find out what's wrong with you at the doctors today.


----------



## Round2

Well I was sick last summer. My liver functions came back high, but my doctor just shrugged it off. I had some of the mild symptoms, very high fever, head ache, pain. Other than that, I've never had anything wrong with me. Also, my husband got tested the same time as I did and his was negative. If your friend got it from a one night stand, then you'd think my husband would have it by now?


----------



## Allie84

Round2 said:


> Fuck! My FS just called, I tested positive for the Hep C antibodies, which means I likely have it. My doctor says it could still be a false positive due to my autoimmune disease screwing with things. I'm so upset, I don't understand how I could have this disease. Now I have to wait and get a referral to a liver specialist and IUI is on hold till after the liver specialist clears me.

Sorry this hadn't showed up when I posted.

I'm so sorry! What a confusing situation. So you have an autoimmune disease? I really hope it's like the doc says and it's a false positive. Does the doc have any ideas where you could have gotten it if you do have it? I agree it would be weird for you to have it and your hubby to not have it...makes little sense. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Rounders, don't forget, I also had a positive Hep C antibody. Tests later showed that it was a false positive. Hang in there honey.

I didn't see anyone else's posts. Just wanted to give a quick update. A doctor emailed me on Sunday telling me my numbers were good news. If only she knew the whole story!

Anyway I got my blood taken this morning (still waiting for the results) and then arrived at my office at 8:30am. I got a call from the doctor's office at 8:45 to schedule an ultrasound. I'm going in at 10:15 today. They were super nice. I'm so glad they are following me so closely. I was afraid I was going to slip through the cracks. I'm glad I didn't have to get into a fight with anyone. I'm too tired to battle with anyone about this. I'm leaving for my appointment in a half hour or so. I'm not expecting any good news. Honestly at this point, the good news would be that it isn't ectopic, even if it isn't viable. I've already grieved the loss of this one. In fact, I never got attached to it.

Tim came down with a horrible flu yesterday. He can barely move. He never gets sick. I think in the 13 years we've been together, I've only seen him this sick once. I can't deal with taking care of him right now. I need him to take care of me! If I have to have a D&C, he better take a lot of meds and shake it off. I feel bad for him, but seriously, what awful timing!

Will keep you posted.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im so releived that youre getting scanned today...I know youve already accepted the loss of this pregnancy, im gonna still hope for a miracle...Good luck honey..

Round yes your husband should have tested positive by now unless hes had the hep vaccine. My friends boyfriend had the vaccine so he didnt have to test and was ok. Your symptoms sound very mild, you cant mistake hepc with the flu..


----------



## Round2

Hearty, hope you get some answers today. I'll be anxiously awaiting your update.

It makes me feel better to hear that you had the antibodies and it turned out negative. Thanks!

Vicky, hubby hasn't had the vaccine. So he should have it by now, if I have it. But then again, I keep reading that if your with the same partner, you don't need to change your sexual practises. I'm confused. I'm going to stop googling and just wait to hear what my GP has to say tomorrow. Easier said than done!!


----------



## hoping:)

vickyd said:


> Hoping im trying to loose some weight too...Im having a real hard time sticking to my nutricinist plan as its basically a starvation diet... For example:
> Brekkie: 2 spoons special K and 0% fat milk
> lunch: I yogurt 2%
> snack: 2 apples
> dinner: 125 gr lean meat and a small side salad
> 
> You think you can give me a humane plan??? Im happy with loosing 5 Kg until September..

That diet sounds awful! How are you suppose to have enough energy to get through your day?! I would highly suggest eating 5 small meals a day to keep your energy up and your metabolism going. A diet should NOT just be a short term solution. It should be a healthy life change you can maintain long term because once you get off the "diet" you are likely to gain the weight back. 

Breakfast- you should have at least one lean protein and a good carb. for example: 1 yogurt, whole grain granola and a hand full of mixed berries

Snack: 1 apple with peanut butter

Lunch: whole grain wrap with mixed veggies and hummus along with a fruit of your choosing

Snack- whole wheat crackers w/ cheese

Dinner- lean fish, green beans and wild whole grain rice. 

*Try to at least incorporate one fruit or a veggie in each of your meals 

It is very important to get your full intake of fruits and veggies. Not only are you getting the nutrients your need but also the fiber. Fiber will help you feel full longer and will keep the digestive track going. Also remember to drink plenty of water... at least 64 oz. I know you have mentioned going to the gym... healthy exercise plays a big part so keep it up:thumbup:

Round- I really hope it is a false positive:hugs: If you do have Hep C it seems like your DH would have contracted it by now.

Hearty- I'll be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Round sorry, i just called my friend and he had hep b..


----------



## vickyd

hoping:) said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Hoping im trying to loose some weight too...Im having a real hard time sticking to my nutricinist plan as its basically a starvation diet... For example:
> Brekkie: 2 spoons special K and 0% fat milk
> lunch: I yogurt 2%
> snack: 2 apples
> dinner: 125 gr lean meat and a small side salad
> 
> You think you can give me a humane plan??? Im happy with loosing 5 Kg until September..
> 
> That diet sounds awful! How are you suppose to have enough energy to get through your day?! I would highly suggest eating 5 small meals a day to keep your energy up and your metabolism going. A diet should NOT just be a short term solution. It should be a healthy life change you can maintain long term because once you get off the "diet" you are likely to gain the weight back.
> 
> Breakfast- you should have at least one lean protein and a good carb. for example: 1 yogurt, whole grain granola and a hand full of mixed berries
> 
> Snack: 1 apple with peanut butter
> 
> Lunch: whole grain wrap with mixed veggies and hummus along with a fruit of your choosing
> 
> Snack- whole wheat crackers w/ cheese
> 
> Dinner- lean fish, green beans and wild whole grain rice.
> 
> *Try to at least incorporate one fruit or a veggie in each of your meals
> 
> It is very important to get your full intake of fruits and veggies. Not only are you getting the nutrients your need but also the fiber. Fiber will help you feel full longer and will keep the digestive track going. Also remember to drink plenty of water... at least 64 oz. I know you have mentioned going to the gym... healthy exercise plays a big part so keep it up:thumbup:
> 
> Round- I really hope it is a false positive:hugs: If you do have Hep C it seems like your DH would have contracted it by now.
> 
> Hearty- I'll be thinking of you:hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks!! Wow that example diet sounds yummy!! Im gonna work around that for a week and see what happens...unfortunately ive given up on the gym the past week....Hero has regressed sleep wise and i need every minute i can spare to rest...


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I'm so pleased that they are going to scan you today, thinking of you and praying for a miracle.

Round sorry you are going through this its all very confusing, hope you get some answers from your dr.

Allie glad you had a good time sorry about the bug bites.

Vicky I cant wait to see what your dress looks like I'm sure you will look beautiful.


----------



## heart tree

Numbers slowed. No pregnancy in uterus. Possible ectopic. They couldn't tell. Having D&C today. If they find pregnancy tissue, it wasn't ectopic. If not, I'll get the methotrexate shot. I was expecting this but am still very sad. :cry:


----------



## Dazed

Amanda - :hugs: I know you were expecting it, but it never lessens the blow.


----------



## Razcox

Amanda - Huge :hugs: hun i think even though deep down we know when its gone wrong there is still that tiny bit of hope we could be wrong though xxxx Hope DH feels better so he can look after you x


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda :hugs: I am so sorry. I know you were expecting it but it is still so hard, of course you are going to be sad its heartbraking what you have been through I just wish I could take the pain away for you.

:hugs: always here :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Oh hearty......Im here if you need to talk...'im so incredibly sad that you have to go through this again..


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry. I know you were prepared, but it's still hard to hear.


----------



## Allie84

I am so, so sorry Hearty. :cry: :hugs: Even when it it expected, it still really hurts. :( Good luck with the D&C today. I hope Tim recovers pronto so he can look after you. :hug:


----------



## heart tree

Tim is so sick. He can barely move without feeling like he's going to throw up. I can't deal with that right now. I'm so fucking angry right now. He's going to meet me here but he was moaning in pain. I know he's sick but I wanted to tell him to shut up. I need him to take care of me and he's not going to be able to. Fuck. 

In times like these I look for the silver lining. I'll be able to swim on my vacation and get drunk. I've lost so much weight that I'm going to rock a bikini. Actually I've lost a little too much weight recently without even trying. 2 pounds since last week. Yikes. My clothes don't fit. I'm thinner than my wedding day which was my skinniest. So I'm going to indulge in delicious food and wine on my vacation. That's the plan. That's the silver lining on this hurricane.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm so sorry Amanda :cry: This has been quite the roller coaster for you and it's just not fair for you to have to go through this again. I hope that Tim can be with you today and that you can come through this together. (oops, sorry I just read about Tim...)
We're here for you and care about you :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty that sucks about Tim...Maybe he will rise above his own uncomfort and take care of you...Alex obviously wouldnt as hes such a baby when hes sick! I like the sound of your silver lining! I hope you have a good time, you so deserve this holiday!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty :hugs:

I'm so glad that in a matter of 10 days or so, you will be surrounded by your family and with everyone you love

in the meantime, Tim needs to dose up and dose up good, you need him!!


----------



## heart tree

Tim is too sick to meet me. I just had to call my step-mother who lives an hour away. Luckily she can come. I just can't fucking believe he won't be with mento hold my hand. He feels so bad about it. He is having horrible diarrhea and can't control it. Can't say I blame him for wanting to stay close to the bathroom. I told him to get some immodium. I also told him when I get home he has to give up the couch for me. My fourth D&C trumps his diarrhea. 

Can you believe this shit? I couldn't make up this story if I tried.


----------



## vickyd

Jesus when it rains it really pours.... He must be really fucking sick if he cant come...Im sure he will make it up to you as soon as he can leave the toilet area...Good thing your MIL will be there. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Glad your MIL will be with you sorry to hear Tim is ill hope he's better very very soon and can look after you, you need to be looked after. 

When do you go on vacation?


----------



## heart tree

Not my MIL, my step-mother, which is much better than my MIL! She and my father live an hour away from me. 

I go on vacation next Thursday. Plenty of time to heal from this physically. I just ate a huge lunch and am now regretting it. I feel like I'm going to puke now. Lovely. Going to take my Vicodin and Ativan shortly. That should help relax me.


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda - I'm so sorry honey :hugs: It's very sad :cry: I hope Tim gets better quickly, and your step-mother is a good support xxxx


----------



## Allie84

Are you being put under for the surgery? I'm surprised you were able to eat. Bring on the drugs to help you relax....you deserve some oblivion......

I'm so sorry Tim is so ill!! That's the worst timing ever. Yes, when it rains it does pour....so glad your step-mom is on her way. Also glad you will have recovered in plenty of time for the vacation. 

Thinking of you all day, Hearty. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry amanda. I'm pleased that you can get away for your vacation and be with your family. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Megg- I looked over your list this weekend and meant to ask you if you wouldnt mind giving me a 48 hour food diary.

Do you want a 48 hour food diary on what I'm eating now? Cause, I've started eating better as of today! I don't know how I could give you one from what I used to eat! LOL I'm actually tracking my gym time and my eating habits in my journal. So, its not even sort of hard to get you a current one though!



heart tree said:


> Numbers slowed. No pregnancy in uterus. Possible ectopic. They couldn't tell. Having D&C today. If they find pregnancy tissue, it wasn't ectopic. If not, I'll get the methotrexate shot. I was expecting this but am still very sad. :cry:

Oh, Amanda... I couldn't help but hope! I'm disgusted for you! :( Even when you know, you still don't want to hear it! :hugs: Sending love and hugs!


----------



## whyme

Hi ladies, just popping in to say Hi.

Miscarriage is physically now over, after - but feeling optimistic after seeing a FS privately this evening. He was amazing - gave us a list of investigations to consider - thrombophilia screen, chromasomes and biospsy for NK cells. I asked him about progesterone and showed him the info re my cyles (i have spotted for five days before AF, since mmc last year), he explained that the lh/fsh ratio is the important issue and suggested that i have this measured at day 2-6 f my next cycle. He said that two subsequent mc isn't down to "bad luck" and ususally is down to clotting - he also suggested taking 150 mg of aspirin from cd 14 until week 13 if bfp. He has also written to my gp, to get as much of the blood tests done with them, ie free of charge, if possible. He says after 42, chance of successful pregnancy (after 3 mc) is still 60%, so after 2 mine would be higher than that. He was interested in the vit b6 i have been taking to help with spotting and told me to continue. He then gave me a u/s to check status of uterus - there is till more lining/clots to come, but said no need for d&c, phew! but he recommended not trying ttc until next af (should be 4-6 weeks).

Feeling alot more positive and not ready to give up just yet x


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you're feeling more positive, whyme! Sometimes it takes a little time to get your feet under you after a loss. I like the sound of your doc though! :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Whyme your dr sounds great glad they are looking after you and good to hear your feeling more positive. :hugs:


----------



## whyme

Thanks Megg, I am gutted - after mmc last year, was completely devasted, couldnt even imgaine trying again. After this mc, obviously gutted, but alot more p£ssed off, that i am not going to let this beat me, at least not without a fight!! We have decided to try again, and if the tests show up something that can be fixed, at least we have done everything we can and give it our best shot. I am so sorry to hear your news - i hope you find the strength to carry on and prove them all wrong x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I'll find the strength somewhere! Right now I have all the "healthier" stuff to focus on, which is nice. Maybe if we stop trying so hard it'll just happen. Everyone seems to think that "not trying" is the magic key to success! I guess I could give that a shot for a year. Then, back to kicking ass and taking names! LOL


----------



## whyme

well i been using a fertility monitor since february after a year of trying for bfp, blood tests etc. Anyway, work has been extremely stressful and the one month i didn't actually focus on ttc cos i was so preoccupied with the work etc - i remember actually saying to my oh - i think today "is the day" - oh balls to it, i cant be arsed as so tired -and 2 weeks later BFP?!!! ok so it ended in mc but maybe there is something in that. To be honest, it is actually a relief that we can't try this month, takes the pressure off. am going back on the vits and aspirin though.


----------



## msarkozi

:cry: Hearty....I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Hearty I am so sorry that you have to go through this and that Tim is sick at the same time...thinking of you a lot and hope you enjoy your vacation. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Hearty im so so sorry :(:(:(

round darling im sorry i really hope that its a false positive darling mwah xxx

not much to report really ended up seeing the doctor yesterday because of the pain i was having in my kidney/lung area and the funny poo the doctors put me on naproxin anti inflamitarys as i had no uti or that he knows i have aps and with the pains in my calves the previous night he said i need to watch out for dvts and said if my pain changes or start too feel different then too go straight to hospital he said he was more than happy to send me up their and then but i said i didnt want to waist their time im feeling better today and the pain seems too of gone the only down fall of the medication is that it states that it can make things more difficult to become pregnant so im not gonna take it no more xxx


----------



## Razcox

Oww hope you feel better soon Jenny!

How is everyone doing today? Seems quiet on here these days?

3DPO now here *Sigh* nothing to report!


----------



## jenny25

im fine now darling just one of those things how are you my lovely do you ever talk to the girls from naughtys xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen hope youre feeling better... Should you stop taking the meds without an ok from the doc??


----------



## Razcox

jenny25 said:


> im fine now darling just one of those things how are you my lovely do you ever talk to the girls from naughtys xxxx

No not spoken to any of them for ages, they all have at least one baby now some even have there 2nd. Its just a bit too hard to speak to them an realise we all started out together and i am so far behind them. I just dont feel like i have anything in common with them any more :nope:


----------



## jenny25

yeah i know darling i feel you hunny :(:( its hard i often think about freyasmum alot 

vicky thanks darling i spoke to the doc he said i should only use them as a short term solution and he was ok if i didnt want to continue with him i could use other pain medication xx

how are things hun coming along for the wedding and christening xxx


----------



## vickyd

Im off in an hour for a fitting of the dress and maybe taking it home already! Im gonna have to be careful not to gain any weight lol! Ill be posting pics later on! Other than that got the invitations ordered, venue booked and half paid for, make up girl booked so im pretty much almost ready.

We had the follow up appointment for Hero's reflux. The us showed great improvement and he lowered our zantac dose to 1/3 of what she was on. She will still be on the special formula till Sept. and then we have another follow up to see if she can go back to normal milk. The doc actually told us that shes getting a bit too heavy for her age and the fact that she was a preemie!! She now weighs 7 Kg which i think is around 14.5 pounds.. Shes in the 50% percentile so i dont know what shes on about? I hope shes not a skinny freak or something...


----------



## jenny25

vicky thats great news about the little one :D:D you must be so releaved  
ooo cant wait too see your dress  

that reminds me i need to book a make up artist for my wedding eeek need to go look xx


----------



## Allie84

50th percentile is perfect....strange the doc would say that!

Ooh cant wait to see the dress!

Feel better soon Jenny.

Hope Hearty got on okay....


----------



## heart tree

Well it's done. I was awake this time for it. They gave me Ativan and ibuprofen before the procedure, plus an antibiotic. I brought along my own Vicodin so I would feel even less pain. My step-mother held my hand and coached memto breathe through the whole thing. She was wonderful. She's been with my father since I was 6, W
and we're very close. When it was over I had horrible crams. They had me take another Vicodin. The cramps dulled enough that we could leave. I felt drunk. 

My step mom then did a big grocery trip for us because we had no food in the house. She got all sorts of delicious things. Too bad I'm to naseaus to eatnanything right now. Tim is cautiously eating but everyone he does it runs right through him. We are a pair to behold. 

I had a cry after the procedure and another one this morning. The realty that I just had my 4th d&c is kicking in. I'm hopefully going to have the results by Tuesday or Wednesday. If they don't see any pregnancy tissue, I'll have the Methotrexate shot on Wednesday. I have a feeling I'm going to need the shot. So far, all of my gut reactions about this pregnancy have been correct. 

Just going to take it easy on the couch today.


----------



## Megg33k

I still don't understand why things can't just be easier. It makes me so sad and angry that you have to go through all of this, Amanda! :(


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg. Sad and angry is the name of the game. Even the doctor told me I'd make a wonderful mother. It's a lovely sentiment but painful to hear as the reality is that I might not be a mother. 

I'm having trouble breathing right now. This is too much to process. 

I'll probably stay off here until I get my results. I need some time to forget about anything ttc related. I'm going to watch movies today.


----------



## vickyd

Anything i say will just sound stupid Hearty so ill just say that if you need me im here for you...


----------



## jenny25

im here for you hearty xxx

had some bad news today my best friend who is my chief bm her husbands father died of a heart attack this morning and my friend who i skated with for many many years her mum and grandpa died within a hour of each other and its whacked me for six im so tearful and upset im stuck here and cant get home to support my friends i honestly dont know how much more bad news i can take i feel like i am on the edge its horrible xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

you will be a mother, amanda... but for now it's totally acceptable to be sad and angry!

massive hugs! I hope you can get some rest today.


----------



## Megg33k

Not a happy day in Disco land! :hugs: all around! :(


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry Amanda. I hope the time away helps you heal. 

Just got back from the doctors. She's ordered a whack of blood work. She's going to call my Rhumetologist and FS to get to the bottom of things. She suspects my auto immune is screwing with things. She thinks it would be highly unlikely that I have this disease. That made me feel better. But then she said, I don't blame you for being scared if you do have it!! Which totally made me feel like crap again!!


----------



## Megg33k

This is the last thing you need, Round! :(


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry I forgot to comment earlier on your news Round. This must be hard to deal with so unexpectedly. Let's hope that they're right and your blood work has just been screwy. When will you go in for the other tests?


----------



## Round2

I did the blood tests after my appointment. I should hear back about my liver function tests in the next couple of days. My Hep C test will take a week. If my liver function tests come back high, then there's likely a problem. If not, then she said to continue on like everything is normal (TTC wise). Needless to say, I'm going to be a nervous wreck for the next few days!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping your liver function comes back fine so you get some peace of mind while you wait on the Hep C!


----------



## Megg33k

For Amber... 48 hour food diary!


Spoiler
Day 1:

Breakfast:
Banana
Egg McMuffin (didn't have time to cook)

Lunch:
Turkey Sandwich (2 slices of bread, 5 very thin slices of deli turkey, tiny bit of Miracle Whip)
Celery Rib w/ Ranch Dip (not smothered, just dipped lightly to give it a flavor)
Peach

Snack:
Protein Bar (needed something after the gym to feel "right" again)

Dinner:
Grilled Chicken Breast
Zucchini (Courgettes), Potatoes, and & Onion (cooked in a small amount of margarine)

Snack:
Raisin Bran w/ 2% Milk

At the Gym:
46 minutes... 1.75 mi (2.8 km)

Day 2:

Breakfast:
Missed breakfast

Lunch:
Ham & Cheese Sandwich (2 slices of bread, 6 very thin slices of deli ham, 1 slice of American cheese, no condiments)
Celery Rib w/ Ranch Dip (not smothered, just dipped lightly to give it flavor)
2 Pretzel Rods
4 Strawberries w/ Truvia
Peach

Dinner:
Pasta w/ Tomato, Onion, Garlic, Green Pepper, & Zucchini (cooked in a small amount of margarine) w/ Grated Parmesan (on top)
Salad (iceberg lettuce & cucumber w/ ranch dressing... not a fan of the "good" lettuces)
1 Piece of Garlic Cheese Bread (from a box, not homemade)
Banana

Snack:
Raisin Bran w/ 2% Milk

At the Gym:
Couldn't go... shin splints acting up :(

**I'm not sure why I insist on eating cereal as a snack food. Its a habit that goes way back. Even if its a terrible idea, I don't see myself giving it up. Plus, its the only way I consume any milk! :shrug:


----------



## pregoinnorge

where's the dress Vicky!!??


----------



## vickyd

it looks terrible in the picture...like im wearing a white sheet....Also i look like im still pregnant! Ill post tonight as im at work now.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sure you look great :) i'm excited to see them!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls hope you got my new fb page ok this is purely for ttc purposes so i can start sharing my journey with others and not have it on my other profile xxxhttp://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001037886123


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hi ladies! :hi:

It's been so long since I posted (again!!), but I lurk here all the time and following your stories.

Amanda I'm so sorry you've had to have your 4th D&C, that is terrible. I hope you get some answers and have a kick ass holiday.

Megg - the diet is going well then?! Good luck and keep going!

Vicky - I want pics!!

Our update in spoiler...


Spoiler
We are doing ok. Baby Luca is 12 weeks old now and has unfortunately been in and out of hospital with lots of feeding & breathing issues. We now think we have it sorted and he's been diagnosed and put on medication and special formula for reflux & dairy intolerance and he also has 'floppy windpipe' which makes his breathing sound very squeaky and laboured but it actually isn't and he'll grow out of it by the time he's 2. But after such a worrying pregnancy I would have hoped things would be ok now but we're getting there.

Physically i've found it very tough. I had a lump in my breast after I had to give up expressing breastmilk for Luca that turned into a proper abscess and I had to have surgery to drain it a week ago :cry: All of this happened when Luca was overnight on another ward in the hospital too. I am so angry I was ignored by doctors after telling them about the painful lump for over 2 months. I am now left with a inch long hole in my breast which is being redressed and packed daily by a nurse which is so painful. I was also on the health visitors watchlist for post natal depression after I broke down at my 6 week visit because I was finding things so hard with Luca and she said it was very common for women after miscarriages to get PND as the reality of having a baby is very different to the idolised view you have during pregnancy. But I have been a lot more positive since then and enjoying being a mum.

Anyway here are a few pics of Luca...

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/2011-06-17191154.jpg

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/2011-07-07173303.jpg

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/2011-07-08124555.jpg

I think he's gorgeous :baby:

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Dazed

Oh Cesca, he is adorable!

I'm sorry girls for not truely posting anymore (I know I have appoligized before). Please know I am thinking of all of you! Especially Amanda right now and CJ.


----------



## jenny25

awww hun im so sorry you have had a hard time of it huge huge hugs hun he is just sooooo adorable xxx


----------



## Razcox

Cesca - He is amazing :) Sorry you are still having a few issues but fingers crossed its all going to be sorted soon. xxx

Jenny - Added you on facebook hun

Megg - Good luck on the diet will post my food diary for the last 48 hours as well and maybe we can get a bit of a diet club going on :)

Vicky - Look forward to seeing you in the dress vicky x

Amanda - How you feeling today chicken?

AFM - Creamy CM temps are going up but only 4DPO so it doesnt really mean much yet, if its still like this in 10 days time then i will get excited! Below is my food diary:


Spoiler
Monday

Breakfast - 2 english muffins with low fat butter

Morning snack - 100 kcal cake bar

Lunch - Half a cheese layered salad
large handfull of cherries

Afternoon snack - Bag of monster munch (baked crisp so only 100kcal)

Tea - Home made turkey burgers and potato wedges

Evening snack - Peach

Tuesday same as above but with a low fat pizza for tea and a weight watchers pudding.

Also went to Zumba last night


----------



## vickyd

Cesca ive been there....Its very hard with a baby with reflux and milk allergies! From experience i tell you it does get easier! We just had our re-evaluation yesterday and Hero is doing much better! I have stopped worrying about her choking or having apnea spells and i actually leave her in her swing alone long enough to take a shower. I was also at a breaking point but i just kept chanting "it will get better" a million times a day until it did!

I will post the pics but please everyone be honest ok???? I look like shit but im starting the diet again today so hopefully i will better by September! I will be wearing either bugundy patent leather peep toes or red, havent decided yet!


----------



## vickyd

Raz your diet seems yummy...Mmmm im thinking my nutricionist is wacked with the bird food diet he has me on....As im typing this my stomache is rumbling !!!


----------



## vickyd

Oh and Creamy CM at 5 dpo was what convinced me i was preggo!


----------



## Razcox

Thanks! Its a diet of my own making really, just less food thats healthy and more exercise. I try to stick to 200 kcals for breakfast and lunch then 600 kcals for tea. Then i have 2 100 kcal snacks :tumbup:

I often get creamy CM but it dries up around the 11DPO mark so will see what happens, its a bit early to tell at the mo. Will also be looking out for a temp drop in the next couple of days. The last 2 BFP's i have gotten have had a dip in temp around the 5/6DPO mark


----------



## Round2

Cesca, I'm really sorry to hear about all your struggles. It must be so hard to see your little man struggle like that. Ouch about the lump in your breast. I had mastitis and blocked ducts and it was one of the most painful things I've ever experienced.

Megg and Raz, you diets sound very healthy and yummy!!

Vicky, where is the dress pic??

I'm feeling better today. Trying to get myself pumped up for OV and forget about the Hep C thing. I had a big glass of grapefuit juice for breakfast and am now drinking some green tea.

Oh and my hot tub got delivered last night. I'm so excited, we've always dreamed about having a backyard oasis and now it's finally happening. Hopefully I'll be pregnant soon and can't use it!!


----------



## vickyd

Round you know that now that youve ordered it you will get pregnant and not be able to use it right? Murphys law babe! Happened to me last June with the expensive thermometer i bought for temping!


----------



## jenny25

i know i wouldnt symptom spot but here is my list for 7dpo

old blood
waves of nausea 
mild hb
extreamily emotional 
tiredness could sleep all the time 
back pain

but yet again it could be fail the only symptom i had for my previous pregnancy was emotional x


----------



## vickyd

Jenny your symptoms sound very promising. My symptoms at around 5 dpo if i remember correctly were:
tons of cramy CM
back ache (especially in bed)
waves of nausea
high temp. in the evening (thought i might be ill)


----------



## jenny25

i forgot too mention ive been emotional and moody since day of ovulation hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Cesca... he's beautiful!!! I'm so sorry to hear what you've been going through though. It sounds scary and painful! :hugs:

Is the diet going well? No, not really! I hate every single second of it. I feel like I'm being punished for something, as I'm miserable in so very many facets of my life right now. I feel like I'm just going through the motions. And, I'm only doing this because I think I'm supposed to. I guess its going well in execution, but its going poorly in my head! I really just want to at least go back to being happy with what I'm eating... I'm basically force-feeding myself foods that I can only barely stand at the moment. See, "edible" and "good" aren't the same for me. Just because I can choke down the things on that list doesn't mean that I enjoy almost any of it. I hate being happy to see my food gone instead of wishing there was more of it. Its damn near torture. :(


----------



## vickyd

Dieting sucks...sigh....


----------



## Allie84

Megg, once you start seeing a difference on the scale it will seem worth it. The sense of satisfaction from seeing the scale move is a great motivator. It really is the first few weeks that are hardest as you make the big changes. I found this to be true when I lost 15 lbs on Weight Watchers a few years ago (which I gained back quickly after going off WW but nevermind).

Cesca, it's so great to have an update from you. Luca is just adorable! I've been enjoying seeing the pics you post of him to FB. So sorry to hear your breast lump was ignored for so long!! OUCH! :growlmad: I cannot even imagine. Also sorry to hear of little Luca's struggles, and hope they start to get better soon as Vicky said. I'm sure the reality of having a baby is much different than it seems in our heads...it actually sounds like reflux problems are quite common as Luca, Hero and Sassy's baby Poppy all struggle with it. Anyways great to hear from you, we miss you! :hugs: 

Dazed and Jenny, good luck this 2ww!! 

Vicky, looking forward to the pic!


----------



## Razcox

With dieting i have found there is a 4 day hump you have to get over, once you get used to it then its not so bad. I also alllow myself a 'treat' once a week once the first couple of weeks are over. This is either take out, meal out or a higher kcal tea with maybe a glass of wine or something. It means i lose less weight that week but i feel better having had my little treat


----------



## Megg33k

Someone said it takes 40-some-odd days to form a new habit... So, I'm going to put up a ticker for how many days its been and see how I feel at 40!


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies,

First of all, BIG hugs to you Hearty I know this is a hard time for you and I am always thinking about you :hugs:

Well I'm off to the doctor this morning because I've had really high blood pressure for the past 4 or 5 days...I monitor my BP at home because I have Whitecoat syndrome, so the docs gave me a monitor at about 9 weeks pregnant to use at home. I usually check once a day or once every few days and up until the past few days it was always normal. 

Now my top number the past few days is usually over 140 with the bottom number being over 90...the doc said if I see numbers like that I have to go in right away. 

BUT, if I am lying down on either side and take my BP, my numbers are still normal or well below normal so I'm confused and need to find out if those readings are accurate or not. 

uuuggghhh this last little stretch hasn't been simple, first GD and now this!! 

Hopefully it's something we just have to monitor or I can get medication for for these last 5 weeks. I have no other signs of pre-eclempsia (urine is free of protein, no dizzyness, no headaches, no swelling or sudden weight gain, etc.)

Sorry for the "me" post...


----------



## jenny25

aww darling i hope everything is ok ,, its good that your watching it though xxx


----------



## jenny25

thank you allie xx

vicky where is the pic  xxx


----------



## Allie84

Aww Yogi, let us know how the Drs. visit goes. I have a big fear of getting pre-eclampsia. I worry as I was a bit overweight to begin with I may get it (and GD). You're really at the end, though, and from what I remember it's the earlier you get high bp the worse it is. You'll be full term in a few weeks! :thumbup: Also good news you have none of the symptoms and urine is good. Good luck today. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Fogi - Good luck at the doctors hope verything goes smoothly for you hun xxx

OOOhhhh guess what peeps . . . . I am off to watch Harry Potter tonight! Should be good and the very last one!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda thinking of you hope physically you are healing quickly and that Tim is doing better and looking after you. Always here if you need anything.

Vicky can't wait to see pic's of you in your dress.

Cesca oh my goodness I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through the breast lump and op sounds very painful hope you heal quickly and poor little Luca hope he's doing better. He is just gorgeous I love seeing pic's.

Jen hope your doing better today and fingers crossed.

Megg we're hear to support you hunny and hope the food situation gets easier for you. 

Raz I'm keeping everything crossed for you and your foods plan sounds yummy. I've been struggling with food lately think the baby being breeched is putting an odd pressure on my tummy.

Yogi good luck at the dr's hope everything is ok let us know how you get on.

Massive :hugs: to everyone.

AFM: well I'm spending a lot of time trying to get little one to move (time with my legs in the air or on all fours for 10 mins at a time, going for a walk with steve when he gets home as thats meant to help and swimming on friday apparatently I should do handstands in the swimming pool I wont look at all odd will I!!) into the correct position have another scan at 36 weeks so two weeks on friday really hope baby will move if not then we will go for the manual manipulation as really really want to avoid a c-section if I can. Saw midwife yesterday and everything else is alright. Bit worried about my mum shes got to go into hospital next week for a procedure to see if she has bowel cancer they dont think she does but she's failed two screenings so their not taking any chances I'm praying that everything is ok she's been through so much over the last couple of years and doesnt need this.


----------



## LucyJ

Raz enjoy harry potter can you report back I'm not going to get to see it untill end of July begin of Aug going with a friend who's sister worked on the film she was part of the art team, we went to see the first part of the last film together and stayed to watch all the credits to see her sister's name.


----------



## pregoinnorge

sorry Yogi! Hope you don't have pre-eclampsia, but like Allie said, you're almost there! I thought it was worse when it was detected way earlier? Plus your pee is fine, so I'm sure you're OK. Maybe it's just nerves? I have the white coat syndrome thing too, so I totally understand! I asked the doctor if I should monitor my bp at home and she looked at me like I was cookoo. I really need a new doctor.


----------



## vickyd

Pictures to follow...Apparently i dont look as fat as i do in photos! the dress has som leather under the breast and in the back but you cant tell in the photos


----------



## Round2

Awe....I love it Vicky! Very natural and pretty. It reminds me of a dress for a Greek Goddess!

Yogi, sorry you're having such a rough pregnancy. Hopefully your BP stays under control until your LO arrives. I agree though, you seem to be doing well besides the BP.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks round...The dress is supposed to do just that! Only if the model was more of the part lol!


----------



## Razcox

Have to agree you look lovely and very like a greek goddess x


----------



## jenny25

omfgggg vicky you look amazing darling so amazing xxx


----------



## heart tree

I love it Vicky! I wish I could see the leather detailing. I'm a sucker for fashion. It is one of the only things that helps get me through bad days. You really do look like a goddess.

I think I'll go do some shopping on my lunch break. I'm inspired. 

I'm waiting for the pathology results of the D&C. I'm hoping to get them some time today to find out if I have to get the methotrexate shot or not. I really hope I don't have to, but I have a feeling this is an ectopic and I'll need the shot.

Luckily Tim is feeling better and was able to care for me yesterday. I spent the whole day in my PJs, watching tv and sleeping. 

There was a headline on the news today that there was an outbreak of the norovirus in northern California. I'm convinced that is what he had. It is highly contagious. I'm so glad he didn't give it to me. What a nightmare that would have been.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks hearty! Glad Tim was able to take care of you...
Guys i just read in Sassys journal that Poppy was unresponsive and taken to hospital by abulance...


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky you look beautiful love the dress.

Amanda glad to hear Tim is feeling better and looked after you. I hope you hear soon and that you dont have to have the injection.

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god Vicky I missed your post about sassy I hope everythings alright.


----------



## Round2

OMG, my heart just jumped into my throat reading Sassy's journal. I really hope she's okay. What a terrifying experience.


----------



## vickyd

Shes online so i guess it cant be anything too bad right???


----------



## Sparkly

OMG vic you look gorgeous darling, stop putting yourself down, I can totally see that dress with the hairdo you want.........and it's gotta be said your jugs look fantastic :thumbup:

I'll check on sassy's journal, sounds a bit scary!

Hearty - you're doing the right thing by resting sweetie, i'm glad Tim is feeling well enough to care for you :hugs:

yogi - hope your BP settles hun


----------



## jenny25

oh gosh i hope everything is ok xx


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm glad that Tim is feeling better and his taking care of you Amanda. I've been thinking about you all day...

Love the dress Vicky! I think it's beautiful! That's so cool that you know a famous designer :)

I'm going over to check on sassy again. I really hope Poppy is OK.


----------



## heart tree

No pregnancy tissue in uterus :cry: At the hospital now to get methotrexate shot. Then they'll monitor my hcg on Saturday and again on Tuesday. If they still aren't going down, they'll give me another shot and told me I can't get on an airplane for fear of a rupture. There is a chance I might not be able to see my family. I'm so fucking done with this shit. FUCK!


----------



## roonsma

Jesus Hearty, i've been following and hoping it didn't come to this :hugs: It's so bloody unfair you're going through this shit again. Sorry for you both hun :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

aww hearty im absolutely gutted for you darling this is so not fair too you :( xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Jeezus, Hearty! :( Not fucking fair! :hugs:

Yogi - FX'd everything is okay!

Vicky - You look amazing, honey! xxx

Off to Sassy's journal to see what's happened!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I am so fucking angry hearty. This is all too much. I am hoping and praying that this shot works and your numbers go down.


----------



## bbhopes

A little off topic, but I can't find any info on this anywhere on here...
I'm on 200mg 2x a day progesterone, when am I suppose to stop using it? And if I don't have enough of them before I'm due back there to do my testing should I be contacting them ahead to get more?? anyone know where I can read more about all of this, I've looked on google but it doesn't go into detail about doses or length of use etc. thanks in advance, 
also hoping everything is well with sassy, it's always better to be safe than sorry. 
Hearty I am so sorry you are still going through all of this I am thinking of you.


----------



## jenny25

darling you take it for around 15 days unless you get a bfp before then .... you will need to continue it xxx


----------



## heart tree

Damn I hope Poppy is ok! 

So I had the shot. They told me not to eat any foods with folic acid. No fruits or vegetables. That's all I eat! Try googling foods low in folic acid and there is nothing. If anyone has any ideas, I'm open. I need for this drug to work the first time around. I can't get another shot and have to miss my vacation.


----------



## Megg33k

You're a vegetarian, aren't you? :( That's going to be hard!! Ugh... My only ideas are for foods you don't eat! Are there any local fairs in town? There's no folic acid in the foods up in that bitch! :shrug:

Sassy said Poppy was doing okay and they were running tests! Thinking of them!


----------



## bbhopes

I'm 7dpo right now, and don't think I have enough to last till 14 days (I think I would run out the day before so will just have to contact them and see what they say about going the day before etc.) thanks.
I also hope Poppy is doing well Sassy and 
hope the one shot works for you Hearty.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i cant beleive this shit......
Foods with no folic acid.....all i can think of is ready made frozen meals or meals outa of a box that probably have no nutricinal value??


----------



## heart tree

I was told to eat American foods. What does that mean? Processed crap? I do eat chicken but rarely. Will have to survive on that I guess. I've already lost too much weight. I'm going to look anorexic by the end of next week. I can't stop crying. Enough is enough. I can't take any more.


----------



## Round2

Frig Hearty, that's just unbelievable. You've had too much to deal with. I really hope it comes down for you.

How about egg yolk omlettes? Apparently just the egg white contains folic acid. Doesn't sound very appetizing, but at least it's protien.


----------



## Megg33k

Yes... processed crap sounds about right! That would certainly do it!


----------



## vickyd

Today ive woken up feeling really angry... Angry at the shit Hearty and all the rest of the disco girls who are still ttc are going through...Angry that all of us whohave had our babies having to rush them off to hospital at least once with serious problems....Why cant things be easier for us??? Random angry thoughts over....


----------



## Razcox

Well it seems offical then that things SUCK for the disco girls!! Lets hope the later part of this year is better then the 1st 6 months of it!! :(

****** Rant alert ******

Ok so when we saw the FS she said she will be sending me a letter and once i have this I can go to my GP and start getting funding, they said it should take about a week. This was on the 27th June and i still have no letter and cant go to my GP yet, this is the bit that is going to take MONTHS so i want to get the funding process started ASAP.

So i rang the fertilty place in brum yesterday and was told the lady i need to speak to is off and to call back tomorrow (today). So i just called the fertility place explained why i was calling and they said i need to speak to gyni, she put me through i explained got a snotty reply saying she should have and i need to speak to the FS. She but me back to the fertility place so i again explained why i was calling, she then said i need to speak to the doctors secretary and passed me through. I explained why i was calling for the 4TH TIME and that the FS had said to call if i hadnt got the letter in a week. She had shuch a shitty attitude and was like 'No i'm sorry thats incorrect' i asked her to check for me if the letter had even been written yet to which she sighed and asked for my NHS number - Grudgingly i might add! After a bit she found the details and my letter was sent on tuesday. 

Like getting blood from a bloody stone, and anyone would think that these people were in the service industry!! :growlmad:


----------



## vickyd

Raz i couldnt have said it better myself....


----------



## Razcox

Just added a rant to my post!!


----------



## vickyd

What you described happens here all the time, only here they will not pick up the phone if they dont feel like it!!! One of the reasons i go 100% private is to avoid the behavior of the public servant....Raz take a deep breath...at least you know the letter has been sent...Fuckers


----------



## jenny25

ok girls i have an update but put it in my journal because of whats going on just now i dont want to be insensitive to anyones feelings xxx


----------



## Razcox

jenny25 said:


> ok girls i have an update but put it in my journal because of whats going on just now i dont want to be insensitive to anyones feelings xxx

I think you should post on here hun, its not insensitive and sometimes we need a bit of good news to pull us through the dark. 

We have all been through so much together no one would ever begrudge a bit of happiness to a fellow disco girl xx:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

well i will put it in a spoiler hun for those who want too see :)




Spoiler
BOOMFP 

https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/801/27957821700101501116010.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/7360/cimg3114l.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Woop woop! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

this is the earliest i have gotten it and it was with 2mu its more pinker in rl but will do a test most days too progression xxx


----------



## Razcox

Wow thats a great line then for 2mu and at 8DPO :tumbup:

Heres hoping i have some good news to share in a few days and we can be bump buddies :)


----------



## vickyd

Raz im gonna cross all my body parts that you get your as well!!!!! We so need some happy news on this thread!


----------



## jenny25

oh yeah that would be great hun im gonna keep things on a low just now xx


----------



## Dazed

Yay Jenny! I can see it!


----------



## Razcox

Ok so despite really trying not to i am symptom spotting! Fancy sharing in the madness ladies?

I am too hot! Normally i am cold blooded and dont feel the heat and i really dont sweat, but today i am too hot. Last night i was sat in my underwear and still felt warm, using my laptop made me sweat as well. I couldnt eat my salad today because is tasted funny almost sour but it wasnt off or anything.


----------



## Round2

Yayyyy Jenny!! We need a little good news around her to lift our spirits.

That is one spectacular line for 8DPO! So happy for you.

Raz, you'll be next. Symptoms sound great. Hot flashes are definately a great sign.


----------



## vickyd

Raz its sounding good me thinks!


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Jen! :happydance:

Good luck to all the other girls :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

ok got something else too show ya xxx



Spoiler
https://img832.imageshack.us/img832/4830/28016521706759167116910.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Razcox

Yeah for being knocked up again jenny! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

raz i think you should test;)xxxx


----------



## Razcox

LOL i only have IC's and i am only 5DPO so if i used FMU it would be 6DPO that is way to early to show anything! So shhhhh you i am already fighting the POAS urge with you little devil egging me on :rofl: Will test Tuesday but thats the earliest . . .


----------



## jenny25

pmsl hehehe you made me chuckle hun hahahaha devil egg hehehe im gonna keep fingers and toes crossed darling for you <3 xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hold your ground Raz!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Jenny!


----------



## Megg33k

I saw on FB, but :wohoo: to you in here too, Jen! Very excited for you! xxx

Raz - Why do they all have to make it so difficult and confusing!

Vicky - I share in your anger! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

OMG Congrats Jenny!!!! :happydance: YAY for a BoomFP! That is a fantastic line for 8dpo, I'm sooooooooooo happy for you!!!! :hugs:

Raz, I'm sorry they are being so difficult...I hope you join Jenny in a few days to avoid using the system. :hugs:

Hearty, I just cannot believe this. :( I am so upset for you. I couldn't even post yesterday about it because I was so upset to hear the news. :( I really, really pray the shot works the first time for you. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

got a positive digi allie :O xx


----------



## yogi77

Jenny congrats!! I can't believe you got a positive digi at 8dpo, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Razcox

oh oh oh i have another symptom my nipples ache like someone has been tweeking them all night. So unless my DH had developed a strange night time fettish this is a positive sign :)


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I am so sorry its fucking shit and so bloody unfair. I agree with you Vicky why cant it be easy for everyone life can be very cruel sometimes but I have faith that it will happen for us all Im proof it can as is vicky and sassy and all the other lovely ladies who either have their bfp or baby.

Jen woo hoo congrats sweetie :happydance:

Raz sorry the nhs have been fucking you around and fingers crossed for you.

Loads of love and :hugs: to all


----------



## jenny25

Could it means something is wrong for it too be that early on a digi? Xxx


----------



## Megg33k

No, Jenny... It doesn't mean anything is wrong! Its fantastic!


----------



## jenny25

Ahhhh brilliant its just early for me thats all xxx


----------



## Razcox

Maybe it means you have two in there?


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I think you are off to a great start! It will be hard at first because of all of the changes but like Allie said it will be worth it. Health is very important when it comes to your fertility. Since you are struggling right now I will only suggest a few things: try to avoid dark meats and stick with light options; consume at least one veggie or fruit w/each meal; try olive oil or something similar instead of butter/margarine (olive oil has good fat such as omegas) and make sure you are drinking a minimum of 64 oz of water daily. I dont think you mentioned anything about whole grains in your food list but I would highly suggest you eat these rather than processed white starches such as white bread, white rice etc You should be shooting for nutrient dense foods so choose wisely when eating pre-prepared meals and pay attention to the food labels. Remember; if you cant read/pronounce a name in the ingredient list dont eat it! Also dont skip breakfast! I really like that you are trying to eat at least 4 small meals a day if you can add a mid morning snack to help you keep going until lunch. Small meals throughout the day will help keep your energy up and your metabolism going. 

Raz also had a good point about allowing yourself a treat every now and then. If you completely restrict yourself it could do more good than harm so treat yourself every now and then to keep your sanity. Just remember to consume in moderation. 

You are doing great and keep up that exercise routine!

Yogi- I hope the high BP is nothing and they can give you some meds to help out. 

Raz- I am dying to see the new HP but will probably wait for a few weeks to avoid the crowds. Let us know how you liked it! Good luck this month!

Cesca- Im sorry to hear things have been rough:hugs: Your little man is adorable and Im sure seeing him makes everything worth it. 

Lucy- I hope your get your LO to turn. Have you tried acupuncture? I pray that everything will be ok with your mom:hugs: 

Vicky- You look amazing in that dress! It is absolutely gorgeous! 

Sparkly- not long until you are in 2nd tri!!!

Hearty- That is so unfair! Im so sorry and hope that this doesnt prevent you from going on your trip

Jenn- fantastic news! CONGRATS!!!:happydance:

I hope everything is ok with Sassy and Poppy

Ive been swamped with work so havent had time to post but hopefully it will slow down after today.


----------



## Round2

Just got a call from doctors, my liver function tests came back fine. So if I do have Hep C, then I've contracted it recently and it has not damaged my liver yet. Bad news is that I had another positive Hep C test. I have to see a hepatoligist, get DNA testing done and a biopsy before I can do IUI. And of course the wait to see a hepatoligist is quite long aparently. I'm guessing that IUI isn't in the cards for at least 6 months - to a year. I'm so worried and upset. I know this isn't the end of the world, but it's still very scary.


----------



## jenny25

round great news about your liver function darling im keeping everything crossed that you dont get another positive hep c when do you find out darling ? xxx


----------



## Round2

I did get another positive Hep C test. Apparently the run the test twice if there is a positive, so I've had 4 positive results now.

Now, I have to get some DNA testing and a liver biopsy to prove if this thing is a false positive or not.


----------



## jenny25

:(:( how long will you need to wait for that hun xxx


----------



## yogi77

Hey girls I've been pretty stressed out the past couple of days with the high blood pressure thing...and DH is out of town for work so that has made it worse. But I'm feeling much better now.

I went to the Dr. yesterday AM and she put me on the lowest dose of BP medication and then I had to go to the hospital for a bunch of blood tests and urine tests. Just heard back from her and she said all the tests came back looking great. So that is a huge relief. She said it looks to be gestational hypertension that we can hopefully manage with the meds. My readings are still high today so she said if they are still high tomorrow I can double the dose and even then I'll just be taking the "starting dosage" at that point. 

I'm so relieved I don't have to be on bedrest, I almost went crazy yesterday laying on the couch watching crap TV all day. And my poor dog hasn't had a walk in days. The dr. said I could take her for short walks and I still have to rest a lot but I can do little chores/activities here and there. 

No more work for me though...which isn't a bad thing :haha: Now I can get the nursery organized properly! 

I'm sorry I haven't read back all the way, just saw Jenny's bfp so posted a big congrats to her. 

I'll go back and read properly now. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Raz th nipple twisting fetish does exist....Alex has it hahahaha!!!!

Hoping i wanna hire you for my personal nuticionist! ok so today ive eaten:
Brekkie: bran flakes in semi skimmed milk
snack: 2 peaches, i rice cake
lunch: yogurt, 2 wheat rusks
dinner: grilled salmon, brocolli and green beans
2 cofees each with 2 tb sugar
what do you think?

Yogi good to hear no GD for you! Take it easy as much as you can, if its any consolation i still havent started my nursery yet!!!!

Round sorry to hear you have to put IUI on hold....With the additional tests, im assuming PCR testing will they be able to prove 100% if its a false positive?


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> Round sorry to hear you have to put IUI on hold....With the additional tests, im assuming PCR testing will they be able to prove 100% if its a false positive?

Not sure what PCR testing is. My doc said the next step is to see the hepatologist, where she will order DNA testing, then possibly a liver biopsy. I think the DNA will tell me which genotype I have of the disease. The biopsy shows how much of the virus I have in my body. Not sure if there's a way to rule out if my AI disease is screwing with things or not.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry I haven't read back. Just wanted to give the latest in my never ending drama. My doc emailed me and said that even if my numbers drop, she doesnt feel comfortable with me traveling because I could still have a rupture. So now she is suggesting laproscopic surgery to remove the ectopic. Basically I have to have surgery if I want to go on my trip. And of course if I have surgery, I won't be able to swim in the ocean. I feel like I'm being punished. WTF? Today is my wedding anniversary. 6 years ago today I was so happy. I never imagined I'd be so unhappy 6 years later. I'm waiting to hear back from the doc. Why didn't she just offer this in the first place. Now I have poison in my body! I emailed my other doc who I got a second opinion from when I was diagnosed with adenomyosis. Hopefully I'll have some answers soon. I can't stop crying. I'm hysterical.


----------



## yogi77

I'm so sorry Hearty, you don't deserve to go through any of this...I really hope you get to go on your trip. I am thinking about you all the time. :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Jesus Hearty it gets worse, surely they should have mentioned the surgery before they gave you the methotrexate? Is there anyone with you honey? I wish i could help x


----------



## Razcox

Oh Hearty i'm sorry things are being so crap for you right now, i hope they sort something out for you so you can go onto your trip :hug:

Round - Sorry you are having a bad time of it as well, hope the testing goes well and speedily for you xx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty seriously i cant beleive this shit is happening....How can they not have suggested the surgery to begin with is beyond me.....Is the surgery something that has to be done?
Is there anway you could go on holiday by car or train??


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I am so sorry your going through this you don't deserve any of it. I really hope you can still get away :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Hearty i am so so sorry darling your going through this :( its not fair on you my love :( xxx


----------



## Allie84

I'm so, so sorry Hearty! :( :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda - FFS how much do you have to be messed around with this?? I'm absolutely heartbroken for you, the hurt is just going on and on and the fucking doc still hasn't resolved it :dohh: I desperately wish that you didn't have to go through all of this shit babe :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Here's the latest. The doc that I got a second opinion from agreed that I shouldn't travel because even after the shot, I could still have a rupture. She is concerned that my levels are so high that I could rupture. She is also concerned that they didn't see the pregnancy on ultrasound. She thinks I should have the surgery to figure out what is going on regardless of my trip.

I talked to my other doc and she is going to schedule the surgery. She told me there is a possibility that they won't be able to find the pregnancy. If that happens, they'll close me up and give me another Methotrexate shot. Then I still won't be able to go on my trip. 

Even if they do find it an remove it, there may be complications and I won't be able to go on the trip. At this point, the only chance I have of going on the trip is if I get surgery. We're going to try to schedule it for today or tomorrow. I'm waiting to hear back from them now.

They didn't offer surgery earlier, because they didn't see the ectopic on an ultrasound. If they saw it, they could have determined how big it was and if it was close to rupture. With mine, they just don't know.

I can't travel by car or train because it is 3,000 miles. It would take us 3 days if we drove straight through to get there. That would be 6 days round trip. Not much time left for the actual vacation. 

This is so surreal. I'm such low drama in every aspect of my life. Apparently when it comes to fertility, drama flocks to me. I just want this fucking thing out of me now. 

Will keep you posted. If you don't hear from me, assume I've gone in for surgery.


----------



## yogi77

Take care Amanda, I hope you get surgery asap :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I hope you get into surgery right away, Hearty. Thinking of you. :hugs: I just cannot freaking believe this is happening to you!!! :( :cry: 

Yogi, I'm really glad it's just gest. hypertension and not pre-e. I hope the meds do the trick soon! Are you feeling less worried now? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, good christ, Amanda! This all just blows! I'm so fucking pissed off for you! I don't even know what else to say. Just know I'm thinking of you!

Honestly, I didn't read much else yet...

I did catch the post from Amber though... Thank you! The only thing that worries me is the bit about "not white bread"... I refuse to eat any other kind of sliced/sandwich bread... ever... for any reason. I've tried it. I hate it. I have no way around white bread, basically.


----------



## bbhopes

Amanda I hope they can book you in asap, and you recover shortly. So sorry you are having such a rough time of it all. :hugs:
Megg congrats on the 4lbs. Way to go! 
Nothing much is new with me, just in the two (one) week wait now.


----------



## heart tree

Surgery is at 8:45 am tomorrow (Friday). 

Please send good vibes that they find the pregnancy and remove it with ease. Will post an update when I'm feeling up to it. Hopefully sometime tomorrow.

Thanks for all the love. xoxo


----------



## bbhopes

you have my positive vibes Amanda :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Amanda im praying so hard for positive vibs , im going to go too church with paul after work and ask our priest to hold a prayer for you xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

sorry I've been away, I had to drive down to Oslo yesterday with my dog. I'm starting my summer holiday today so we came down to see Kristian.

I'm so upset by all the sad news in disco lately. At least we got a BFP! Congrats Jenny!

Hearty I am at a loss for words now because I can't understand how you can be dealt such a shitty hand recently. I hope your surgery goes well and they can find the pregnancy to put an end to this nightmare. I've got everything crossed that you will still be able to go on your trip to get the family support you need. 

Round, I'm sorry about your positive test, but happy that you have no liver function issues. I know how you had your heart set on IUI starting up soon so I'm really upset that you'll have to wait a bit to get this all sorted.


----------



## Razcox

Hearty - I will be hoping that they find the pregnacy and remove it easily for you so you can make your trip. Will be sending healing vibes for you later xx

Yogi - Forgot to say sooner but i am really pleased it isnt pre E and that its all going to be managed ok xxx

AFM - 6DPO and i am a bit rough this morning, cant face breakfast yet as i feel a bit sick. My temps ae still going up and have now gotten to 37.05 which is pretty high for me. Going to order some FRER tests and some more sticks for my CBFM today to cover all the bases oh and will get some concieve plus to give that a go.


----------



## Megg33k

Sending all the good vibes I have, Amanda! <3


----------



## jenny25

thank you darling

raz darling i felt like that this morning i was walking aarron to school and i thought omg i feel as if i am gonna barf please not in front of all these people on the brightside the school holidays start next week so i have 6 weeks at home too relax and not worry about getting up early for the school run xx


----------



## vickyd

Raz you think youll make it till tuesday????? hahaha!!


----------



## jenny25

hehehe vicky lets get her too test early ;) xxx


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Raz you think youll make it till tuesday????? hahaha!!

LOL yeah i will make it because now i will wait for the good tests to arrive and they wont get here until monday late morning so it would be too late to test then. :thumbup:

ETA - I bet its just my mind playing tricks on me and really i am fine . . . Gerrr i hate the 2WW!


----------



## jenny25

hun thats what i thought when i felt oh god my body is super mean but hey :D:D xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

test test test Raz ;)


----------



## Razcox

Well you never know i may test earlier after all, my order has been disatched already!! :shock: I only ordered it a couple of hours ago.

So my stuff may be here tomorrow now :mail:


----------



## vickyd

The universe is conspiring for you to test early!!!!


----------



## jenny25

hehe yay xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I'm thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes. :hugs:

Raz keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Raz whenever you test!


----------



## Round2

Amanda, thinking about you today. In the very least, the uinverse deserves to give you a smooth surgery today. I really hope you don't need to postpone your trip.

Raz, if Vicky is urging you to test, then you KNOW you should test!! 

AFM, I'm feeling a little less stressed today. Just hoping to get calls for my appointments so I can get this thing figured out. I can't help myself from looking on the internet....scares the crap out of me everytime.


----------



## jenny25

google is bad hunny dont google xxx


----------



## vickyd

Round i find it very hard to beleive that you have hep c. If youve never had a blood transfusion of IV drugs how the hell did you get it? Its a blood to blood transmission process...Is your mother positive? Logically you cant have it...Your Autoimmune disorder must be screing up the tests...


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> Round i find it very hard to beleive that you have hep c. If youve never had a blood transfusion of IV drugs how the hell did you get it? Its a blood to blood transmission process...Is your mother positive? Logically you cant have it...Your Autoimmune disorder must be screing up the tests...

I hope you're right! I've been reading (I know, I know, step away from google), that around 10% of HCV carriers are just like me. Live a healthy lifestyle and are low risk. They have no idea how they got this thing.


----------



## LucyJ

Round hope your appointmenrs come through soon and you get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Im not against reading things on google if they are from reliable sources...Just dont freak out with everything you read!


----------



## hoping:)

Yogi- Im glad you are able to control the high BP and not be on bed rest:thumbup:

Vicky- You are doing great! Have you tried using honey or agave nectar instead of sugar? Agave nectar is considered a low glycemic food so it doesnt raise your blood sugar as much. 

Hearty- that is so horrible:nope: Im so sorry you are being put through this never ending drama. I hope Tim is taking good care of you and you found some way to celebrate your anniversary. I will keep you in my prayers today:hugs:

Allie- Happy 21 weeks!!!

Megg- Have you tried potato bread or Ezekiel bread (its made with sprouts and seeds). You dont have to make the change right away but maybe you can try them out and build up to them if you decide you like it. If it cant be done at least you tried and are substituting healthy whole grains/whole wheat products for other processed white foods in your diet. You are doing great and putting in a conscious effort into making healthier choices:thumbup:

Raz- FX

Round- I really hope this all turns out to still be a false positive because of your AI.


----------



## jenny25

Off too the doctors in half an hour praying i get all my meds xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hope all goes well at doc's xx


----------



## Razcox

Hope everything goes well at the doctors jenny xx


----------



## Megg33k

Wishing you luck at the doc's today, Jen! xxx

Thinking of you, Amanda! :hugs:

I didn't realize potato bread counted. I do actually like that! If that's better than white bread, I can totally work on making that switch. But, all the brown (or brownish) breads make me seriously unhappy!


----------



## bbhopes

hope the dr appointment goes well Jenny, and congrats again.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, thinking of you today and sending positive vibes your way. You are due for surgery in half an hour. :hugs:

Hope the doc appt goes well, Jenny!

Looking forward to your early testing, Raz. :dust:

I didn't know potato bread was healthy. Yummy.

I love all of the advice you're giving out, Hoping. I actually have a nutrition question that's been weighing on my mind recently: I have been eating a TON of sugar. I eat soooo much fruit, and also have been eating sweetened yogurt every day as well as sweets like cookies and icecream. I have a sugary treat every day (for example yesterday I had a piece of pie when I met Alex for lunch, and then at Harry Potter I ate move theater candy, mini Reeses. Those had about 70 grams of sugar!) How can I stop eating sugar, and how is all of this sugar affecting the baby? I feel guilty! I should add I am still eating healthy meals inbetween the sweets. Happy 23 weeks btw. :)

I feel so hung over today! Saw Harry Potter at midnight and then it stormed all night with hail and torrential rains and we barely slept. I'm taking the day off and I'm in my pjs. :sleep:


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls docs went fab i was in their for ages he managed to get my fs on the phone to confirm the dose for my aps got everything including the referal letter for the epau so the docs have a copy to fax off on monday and i have a copy just incase it gets lost ive done my first injection and it went ok started stinging a little so i massaged the area for a bit so im a happy girl but with a headache xxx


----------



## Round2

That's great news Jenny. Sounds like you're being well taken care of.


----------



## jenny25

Yeah he is good hun my normal gp is on maternity leave so fingers crossed xx


----------



## LucyJ

THats great news Jen :flower:


----------



## hoping:)

Jen- I&#8217;m glad the appt went well!

Megg & Allie- potato bread is nutrient dense but also has a little more calories&#8230; about 100 calories a slice.

Regarding the sweets&#8230; I&#8217;ve been consuming more sugar while being pregnant as well but I try to make sure it is nutritious and not an empty calorie food. I try to avoid things like cookies and pastries but will indulge in fruits and the occasional scoops of ice cream/frozen yogurt. I don&#8217;t think eating a sweet once a day is a bad thing as long as you choose wisely&#8230; we have to give up other things such as alcohol so we need a little treat every now and then! I eat a lot of yogurt too but I try to get plain/vanilla and add fresh fruit and maybe a bit of honey for sweetness. I also love frozen fruit! It satisfies my sweet craving while still being healthy. Natural fruit popsicles (no corn syrup!) or fresh fruit smoothies are another great option. I love making smoothies with fresh peaches, milk, plain yogurt, ice and honey&#8230; of course you can add a variety of different fruits:thumbup: 

Was HP all that you hoped it would be? I&#8217;m so excited to see it!


----------



## heart tree

All done. 3cm ectopic in my right tube. I'm now a one tuber. I don't even care. I get to go on my trip. I still have my eggs. Getting rid of the tube puts me at way less risk for another ectopic. I could feel it a lot last night for the first time. I think I would have ruptured in the next couple of days. This was definitely the right thing to do. Going to rest now. Thanks for all the good vibes. I'm convinced they helped. 

xoxo


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: Amanda


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: to you Amanda and lots of love xx


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty:hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

oh my god amanda...I'm just so happy you get to go on your trip. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Huge :hug: to you amanda gald you are feeling better and get to go on your trip. Just so sorry you had to go through all this xxx

On a side note brought a new graphics tablet for my laptop to do more graphics on, this was my drawing today getting used to it all, and i was bored!

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Artwork/deancopy.jpg


----------



## hoping:)

That is awesome Raz!:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Jen- Im glad the appt went well!
> 
> Megg & Allie- potato bread is nutrient dense but also has a little more calories about 100 calories a slice.
> 
> Regarding the sweets Ive been consuming more sugar while being pregnant as well but I try to make sure it is nutritious and not an empty calorie food. I try to avoid things like cookies and pastries but will indulge in fruits and the occasional scoops of ice cream/frozen yogurt. I dont think eating a sweet once a day is a bad thing as long as you choose wisely we have to give up other things such as alcohol so we need a little treat every now and then! I eat a lot of yogurt too but I try to get plain/vanilla and add fresh fruit and maybe a bit of honey for sweetness. I also love frozen fruit! It satisfies my sweet craving while still being healthy. Natural fruit popsicles (no corn syrup!) or fresh fruit smoothies are another great option. I love making smoothies with fresh peaches, milk, plain yogurt, ice and honey of course you can add a variety of different fruits:thumbup:
> 
> Was HP all that you hoped it would be? Im so excited to see it!

I'll take 100 calories per slice! That's good to know! Thanks!!!

HP was freaking amazing (says the girl who hasn't read the books so she can enjoy the movies)! I adored it!!!



heart tree said:


> All done. 3cm ectopic in my right tube. I'm now a one tuber. I don't even care. I get to go on my trip. I still have my eggs. Getting rid of the tube puts me at way less risk for another ectopic. I could feel it a lot last night for the first time. I think I would have ruptured in the next couple of days. This was definitely the right thing to do. Going to rest now. Thanks for all the good vibes. I'm convinced they helped.
> 
> xoxo

I'm so glad they took care of you and you get to go on your trip! Sorry about the single tube, but much better than the other possibility! Enjoy as best you can! Lots of love! xxx



Razcox said:


> Huge :hug: to you amanda gald you are feeling better and get to go on your trip. Just so sorry you had to go through all this xxx
> 
> On a side note brought a new graphics tablet for my laptop to do more graphics on, this was my drawing today getting used to it all, and i was bored!
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Artwork/deancopy.jpg

That's bloody brilliant, Raz! :shock: More than a little impressed! :thumbup:


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I'm so glad this is finally over. I'm sorry that you lost your tube, but you have the right outlook. So glad you can go on your vacation.

Raz, that's freakin amazing. You're very talented!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hearty, I'm so glad it's done. What an ordeal. It's scary to think you were feeling it last night and they did the surgery just in time. That's super fortunate; I'm so glad it didn't rupture and they found and it and you can go on the trip! You deserve some serious R&R....I hope you are able to get some.Is Tim recovered from the norovirus enough to take care of you?

Raz, that is really good!!! I had to do a double take before reading the post to see it wasn't a photo.

Thanks Hoping! I feel better now. I like the idea of not eating something unless it has some nutritive value and will try that out when choosing sweets (says the girl who had a chocolate bar and popcorn while seeing a musicial (The Music Man) this evening)...

Round, how are you feeling? I know waiting around for tests is the worst, even though it really sounds like a false alarm will hopefully be proven soon! I hope you have some fun weekend plans ahead. 

Did you find HP confusing at all, Megg? They skipped SO MUCH of the book and things went by in such a flash I feel like it may have been confusing for people who haven't read the books. If you really liked the story of this film, though, I would suggest reading the books as they provide so much depth to the story! Just love them so much.


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't find it confusing at all! Maybe I should have though? I think the issue with having read the book first is that you know so much more of the story that maybe you can over-analyze what might have been confusing for the non-bookie viewer. If we don't know it was missing, we generally don't miss it, ya know? I might actually start reading the books at some point... right now, I'm totally engrossed in my crap sci fi shows on TV though! :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda - I'm so, so sorry :hugs: glad to hear that you get to go on your trip hun xxxx

Megg - I'm looking forward to seeing HP when I get back to UK, I've read the books though so I hope I'm not disappointed, it frustrates me a bit when they miss out massive chunks!

Allie - I too am struggling not to eat to many sugary foods, I really want to eat and drink healthily, but I feel nauseous if I don't eat something sugary!! It's annoying me!

round - How are you feeling hun?


----------



## vickyd

Oh Hearty im so gglad that the surgery is over and done with.....You have an amazing outlook on things,your post made me cry....I hope you have the best time possible.


----------



## Razcox

I havent read the books either but followed the movies ok, i loved the last one as well x


----------



## Round2

I'm doing well thanks. I've calmed down alot since Thursday. I spent yesterday just trying to understand everything and now I feel better. I'm still hoping for a false positive, but even if I do have Hep C, it's not the end of the world. The other thing that has made me feel better is the statistics I learned about babies of Hep C moms. Only 5% of babies get the virus from the their mom. Of the 5%, 50% of them fight off the virus in the first few years and exeprience no health issues. So only 2.5% of babies develop chronic Hep C. And even for the 2.5% of babies with chronic Hep C, about 20% will not experience any issues. I think my biggest worry was passing this disease on to my Maddy or any future babies. I feel better now knowing it would be very rare.

I've tried so hard to get into the Harry Potter movies, my hubby loves them. They're okay, but I just can't seem to fall in love with them like everyone else has. I tried reading the books, but they were definately not my cup of tea. I definately lack the Harry Potter/Lord Of The Rings gene, I think they go hand in hand.


----------



## Megg33k

You might have a point. I like LOTR too! :)


----------



## vickyd

Round glad to hear youve calmed down. You are right its not the end of the world and transmission is very rare. I like you got through 1.5 HP movies and then i was utterly bored lol!! I also hate LOTR, especially the elves...They really do my head in!!


----------



## Dazed

Round - Would you say that your PMS cramps were worse on the clomid? I had one today and the only way I can describe it is that it felt like my mc! It really freaked me out for a second. I've tried the clomid club for another question, but I never really got any responses, so I figured I would ask another disco clomid girl.


----------



## Round2

Yes Dazed, I definately had stronger cramps my first round of clomid. I don't normally get cramps, so I remember feeling them and wondering what was going on. BUT, you're only 7 DPO....my cramps didn't start till 12 DPO. Cramps this early are a really good sign!! I'm getting excited for you!!!


----------



## heart tree

God I love LOTR! If I could be a hobbit and live in the Shire, I would be a happy girl. I read all the HP books and liked them a lot. Haven't loved the movies as much. 

Round I'm glad your head is in a better place about the Hep C. It always seems like it is one thing after another with this TTC business. 

Raz I can't believe you drew that! Very talented. 

Jen, Congrats on the BFP. You deserve it after all you've been through. 

Dazed, I didn't take Clomid but did take Femara which does the same thing. It is supposed to work on your whole cycle meaning it will give you a stronger LP after OV. It could be that you are noticing your uterine lining grow thicker from the progesterone build up. Just a thought. 

Last night I had a hard time falling asleep even though I was exhausted. I popped a Vicodin for pain and an Ambien to help me sleep. It did the trick. Then at 4am, my house shook violently and there was a loud banging noise. I said to Tim "earthquake". He didn't wake up. I thought "oh great, I just had surgery and can't move well, I'm all drugged up and now my house is going to collapse. Just my luck."

It stopped as quickly as it started and thanks to the drugs, I fell right back asleep! LOL. Found out this morning it was a small 3.4 quake, but the epicenter was in Berkeley where I live, so it was strong. 

I was just talking to another girl who had methotrexate for her ectopic that was the same size as mine. It took her forever for her hcg numbers to get back down to 0. She couldn't go to the gym or eat folic acid the entire time. And she said her tube still hurts and she's afraid it is damaged. She told me she wished she had had the surgery. It made me feel like I made the right decision. I can move forward more quickly with my life and not live in fear about another ectopic in that tube. I'm scared to only have one tube, but even more scared to have a damaged one. Plus if we do end up using a surrogate I don't need my tubes.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Round and Amanda. I don't have high hopes, easier that way and I just play it down to the drugs. I actually don't have a lining issue (or at least that was brought up during my ultrasound. I was just a tad freaked thinking if this was it, I was probably going to loose it since that's the only reference I have. My boobs are amazing though!


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, I'm glad you feel you made the right decision and everything is going well, except the earthquake.


----------



## Allie84

Some of you may remember how obsessed I also was/am with Lord of the Rings as well. I think I posted a photo of me with Dominic Monaghan at an LA Oscar Party. So I agree the love of both seem to go hand in hand. I just implore those of you who like to read, to read the HP books!! You will not regret it, I guarantee it! :)

Hearty, an earthquake?! Why am I not surprised? I can't believe Tim slept through it. I'm glad the Vicodin and Ambien did the trick for you. :hugs: I feel bad for the girl you were talking to that now has a painful tube. I'm like you and would just rather have one tube over the chance of complications later from the ectopic. I hope you have a relaxing weekend ahead to recover.

Round, glad you're in a better head space now. The statistics are definitely on your side!

Dazed, good luck with testing in the next few days. 

Sparkly, when I was in first tri my diet was just atrocious. I had to keep repeating the mantra "As long as I eat SOMETHING it's okay" because I was sooooooo ill every day. I ate so much sugar then, much more than now....popsicles were my best friend with MS. I wouldn't feel too bad! :hugs: Now that I'm not nauseaus any more I don't have any excuse for the sugar cravings other than "But I'm pregnant" lol. 

Well, Alex and I are off to the street fair today, but it's meant to feel like 110 F (43 C) degrees out. I can't imagine that we will last too long out there. Last night we went to the local performing arts school's outdoor theater and it was so hot I had to escape to the bathroom to to splash cold water all over myself. I'm trying to make the most of summer here though while we have it, but the weather extremes are insane! It can be 100 F in the summer and -30 F in the winter.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Allie, but not testing for another week unless things are really odd for me. Just can't look at another test!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies...
Amanda yeah an earthquake was just what you needed...jesus.... will you be able to swim after the laparoscopy?? I really hope so, going to the beach is very therapeutic..

I had my first make up tryout on Sunday, cant say im thrilled with the result! My lashes were done pretty roughly, hell i could have done a better job and im pretty useless with make up...


----------



## Razcox

Morning all hope everyone had a good weekend :)

Hearty - Wow an earthquake like you didnt have enough to deal with!

Vicky - I think the makeup looks nice very minimal but then my makeup runs heavy to dark eyeliner and smokey eyes.

Allie - How did the street fair go? Hope you enjoyed it despite the heat x

Another huge LOTR fan here, i acually prefer the films to the books Tolkin was a bit of a waffler who i think took the whole description thing a bit to far. You can tell me its a tree, maybe going into a small amount of detail but tolkin seems to tell you about every leaf on the tree! LOL

9DPO here and temps are a very high 37.14 today, managed to hold off on testing though will POAS tomorrow as planned. DH has his SA today so he is off to make nice with a cup! :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Raz good girl for not testing lol!!!! I dont like heavy makeup so i asked for something very natural, do you think its too natural??


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Raz good girl for not testing lol!!!! I dont like heavy makeup so i asked for something very natural, do you think its too natural??

Aside from the lashes, which she did do an awful job on, it looks nice. You dont want over the top makeup at a wedding and it will suit the greek goddess dress :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

I told her straight away about the lashes...How could a professional do such a crap job is beyond me....Im gonna let her have another trial and if she doesnt do the lashes correctly ill tell her sorry. Shes my cousin but i cant go to my wedding looking like i have a gooey mess on my lashes!

My sil is going through her first IVF. She has loww egg reserve and they managed to get two eggs and both fertalized. Apparently they were not the best quality so were a bit disapointed...Today is her transfer, lets hope things go well for her cause she has said she doesnt want to have another go at it. Her husband has become very pushy for them to have a baby and shes getting very stressed that he will leave her if she doesnt get pregnant soon. Thing is, he doesnt strike me as the kind of guy who wants a child but rather the idea of a child. He is from a village and there a mans worth is very much connected to him having a son. I really hope he doesnt break her heart...


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... That doesn't sound like an ideal situation with her sister's hubby, Vicky! :( I hope it works for her though... I know what its like to see it fail! Sending her wishes of strength, luck, and hope!


----------



## Razcox

Vicky - Really hope it goes well for your sister today and they get lucky xxx

Just had a call from the DH and the deed has been done his 'sample' has been handed into the nurse and he is on his way home. Got my scan on friday and then will have to wait for our appoinment to review the results of all these tests.


----------



## Round2

Oh Raz, I'm getting super excited for you. It's looking good so far. You've got some will power. I can't make it till 10DPO anymore. I get too anxious!!

Vicky, the makeup looks great. I don't think it's too natural. I had a make-up artist do mine on my wedding day and I hated it. I looked like a clown with all that crap on. I wish that I done something natural like that.

Your friends husband sounds like an arse. Babies are not trophies! I hate hearing about people who want kids and should not have them.

Speaking of which, my mom had the best one liner ever last night. I was explaining the side effects of clomid and she piped up with "....and obviously weight gain is a side affect as well". Seriously, I wanted to frigen punch her. I'm grateful to be alive and everything, but she really, really should never had been a mother.

I've got my u/s at 11:30 to see how many eggs I've got this month. I really feel like there's an army growing down there. I've never had this much pain or bloating. I'm NOT looking forward to having that probe shoved up inside of me!!!


----------



## jenny25

vicky i love your make up but your right about the eyes id get her too change what she uses 

raz omg stop teasing us 

round good luck for your u/s hun

well i have been to the hospital today im getting booked in for antenatal care i have my early scan on the 2nd aug so not far too wait today i have been feeling worried just natural i guess cause of my history but this is normal for me i still get the feeling of sobbing my heart out i was up at antenatal today to hand my gp referal form in and get discharged from fertility and i see all the heavily pregnant women and i just wanted to break down and cry :( xx


----------



## vickyd

Round i bet you got a an army growing!!! Im feeling the positive vibe hun! What is it with our mothers and the body obsession...My mom is great except for this obsession and she has it for herself as well. I mean she is 60 and in great shape but she constantly is on a diet and hiding under clothes 3 sizes too big. I have never seen her eat a french fri or any kind of dessert!!! EVER!

Jenny great news on the scan, its completely natural to feel so scared hun so dont beat yourself up about it...You have been through alot and you will be a mess throughout your pregnancy just like i was. We will try and keep you sane ok?


----------



## Razcox

Round - Keeping my fingers crossed you have enough eggs in there to keep a small baker happy! (small as in a small shop not the baker them selves being small like a midget baker or anything. Not that i have anything against midget bakers or anything of course)

Mums are great arnt they! I was trying on my wedding dress when i first got it and she said 'You'll need to lose a bit of weight to carry it off, it makes you look a bit fat' Nice one, thanks Mum!!

Jenny - Glad it went well at the hosiptial and it will be no time at all until your scan is here :) Dont worry about feeling mixed emotions i think thats par for the course when you have been through as much as we have in here. We will all be here to talk you down and keep the crazies at bay :hugs:


----------



## Round2

My mom is totally obsessed with her weight as well. It drives me crazy, she's always made comments about my weight, even when I've been bone thin. I heard her make a comment about my DD once and I freaked out on her. I refuse to let her traumatize her as well! It's true I've gained alot of weight this year (5-10lbs), but I don't care right now..chocolate and wine make me happy!! 

Jenny, totally natural feelings. I hate that all us PAL girls have to spend the first few months worrying about everything. I really hope you have a smooth first tri and time flys by for you. Good thing you've got the mother of all distractions....a wedding!


----------



## vickyd

Round OMG my mom said the other day that the gastro doc who said Hero should slow down on the weight gain is right- she is too chubby!!!! The doctor was also a 60 year old with a perfect figure so im guessing shes also body obsessed lol!


----------



## Round2

Poor Hero...she's not even 6 months old and getting and comments about her weight! I think she looks pefect BTW. She doesn't seem chubby at all.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda :hugs:

Vicky the make-up looks lovely hopefully she'll sort out the eyes at the next trial. You are going to look stunning. Hope all goes well for you sil today.

Round good luck with your scan hope all goes well.

Raz I'm so exicted for you to test keeping everything crossed for you.

Jen yay for having your scan all booked in I get the emotions and homrones I was a mess through the first tri the hormones settled a bit in the 2nd but are back now get very emotional over nothing sometimes. You'll going to have your fears and worries because of what you've been through but we are all here to get you through the craziness. Take it one step at a time and the 2nd of Aug will be here before you know it. :hugs:

AFM: I've had problems with b&b over the weekend not loading up or I can read but havnt been able to post very strange seems to be sorted now. Went to my nephews 3rd birthday yesterday which was lovely was so nice to see my family and my gorgeous nephews and my niece, my younger brother was there and still very difficult he bought his GF & her son they hadnt been invited due to a limit on numbers which he totally ignored, she made no effort at all with my family which I find so rude. Booking into have accupuncture done as another attempt to try to get little one to move, apparatently is very effective they burn herbs over a accupuncture point its called moxibustion I think. You have a session where she does it, teaches me to do it then I can continue at home although Steve will have to help so that could be ammusing :haha:


----------



## jenny25

aww thanks guys you are all too kind ha i will tell you something that will make you laugh 

well last night i was getting some pain in my tailbone now i thought it could be trapped gas or constipation i was so uncomfy ...( i had spd when pregnant with aarron) so i was so grumpy this morning i popped in my pessary in the bum bit after the toilet and low and behold i could not stop pooping lol so i ended up having too add a extra pessary in cause i pooped all the other one out hahaha xxx


----------



## Razcox

LOL i love that we all share on here! Where else but the disco thread do we talk about, poop, jizzing in a cup, weight and weddings all in one day! :)


----------



## jenny25

hehehe im rolling around hun hahahaha :D:D:D xxx


----------



## Razcox

This will make you smile as well. You know what my DH said was one of the worst bits about it all giving his sample? The fact that the 'Adult material' was laminated so it was wipe clean . . . EWWWWWWWWWWW! LOL


----------



## Sparkly

Raz - OMG I think i'm gonna vom at your last comment!!......when are you POAS then??????

Jen - I too use the back door for my pessaries, as they give me thrush in the vageegee, and I've had that happen a couple of times....very annoying :rofl: Good news on the scan date.

Lucy - The acupuncture sounds interesting, I so hope it works for you honey

Vic - the make-up looks lovely on you, I love simple make up too. You will look gorgeous on your big day pretty lady :flower: FFS at the comments about Hero's weight already, she's a little baby, silly bitch gastro doc!!!!

Round - It sounds like you are brewing up some good eggies hun.

AFM - still on my hols and loving it, I'm getting a lovely brown bump now. MS has made a comeback though after disappearing nearly 2 weeks ago :( I think maybe the heat is making me feel worse!


----------



## Round2

Aw Sparkly, I'm sorry about MS - especially on your vacation! Hope it goes away and stays away soon.

Raz, that's so gross, yet so funny!!

Just got back from my u/s. It was weird. First off she detected a 'dark spot' in my uterus. She said not to worry, that it was probably a blood vessel. Then she saw a bit of fluid on my right ovary with what she thought might have been a ruptured follicle. But then she said the corpus leteum (ruptured follicle) could have been from last cycle as they tend to hang around. Then on the left overy she saw a bit of fluid again and bunch of small follicles. No dominant follicle or recently ruptured ones. She said I may have ovulated, but she didn't seem very convincing. Errr...now I'm stressed again.


----------



## LucyJ

Raz that's gross but made me laugh :haha: which is just what I needed as been feeling a bit weepy.

Sparkly glad your having a good holiday sorry about the ms hope it goes away soon but your right it could be done to the heat make sure your drinking plenty keep you rehydrated.


----------



## Razcox

Sparkly - I am going to POAS tomorrow, i think it will be an IC not the FRER though will save one of them for Thursday when i am 12DPO if temps are still high. If temps are low may still POAS but another IC just to feed the POAS addiction.

Glad you are enjoying your hoilday, the heat always makes me feel sick, i dont sweat so just over heat. Hope it goes away again when you get home x

Round - Sorry your scan was so confusing, have they said what the next stage is now??


----------



## jenny25

Aww round darling how confusing :( huge hugs xxx

Gaynor i hope your enjoying your holiday darling 

Lucy how are your feeling darling xxx

Raz omg i just lol out very loud at that you know when paul went to his he just used the toilet at the hospital their was no reading material lol xx


----------



## jenny25

girls what do you think of this for a 80's night ? 

https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6338/20110718182032.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sparkly

Love it Jen. what will look fab with that is lacy tights/stockings they were very big back in the 80's and would defo have been worn with a dress like that! don't forget you need big hair and tons of make-up with red lippy :happydance:

Something like these hun https://www.thisnext.com/tag/fashion-black-lace-tights/


----------



## jenny25

ooo i like i like i didnt know if i should crimp my hair have huge hoop bright earings black beads around my neck and lace fingerless gloves :D i plan on wearing this for my hen night xx


----------



## Sparkly

jenny25 said:


> ooo i like i like i didnt know if i should crimp my hair have huge hoop bright earings black beads around my neck and lace fingerless gloves :D i plan on wearing this for my hen night xx

OMG i was gonna suggest lacy fingerless gloves :happydance: defo on the crimping and the earrings and beads need to be plastic and plentiful and usually day-glo.....oh man I loved the 80's!....I was a teenager then...eeeek i'm so old :haha:


----------



## jenny25

omg omg your getting me all giggly and excited hahahaha im easily pleased ;) xx


----------



## Sparkly

You will have to post pics when you're all 80'sed up, I can't wait to see it :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Round sorry your scan was confusing. I had a scan where they said there was fluid which indicated that I had ovulated.

Jen that outfits great definitely crimped hair, hooped earings and fingerless gloves very 80's madonna your going to look fab. We will need pic's.

I'm ok thank you been very weepy of late but had a lot going on with my brother and my mum has her procedure on thurs just praying its not bowel cancer, she doesnt seem to worried though so thats good I think. Got myself all worked up about baby being breeched as I really dont want a c-section want to be able to do it naturally but feel more relaxed about things now as have different ways of trying to get baby to move. I'm uncomfortable at night which is making sleeping difficult think I may have a night owl on my hands as baby does like to have a good wiggle at night/early hours of the morning. Can't believe Ive 34 weeks 6 weeks to go which is scary but exicting.


----------



## jenny25

aww darling i wish your mum well hun huge huge hugs 
having a c section isnt as bad hun i had an emergency one with aarron it was plain sailing xxx


----------



## vickyd

Round thats a bit confusing...So whats the next step now???

Jen i would wear some leg warmers with the outfit! I friggin loved leg warmers back in the day...

Luce Hero was breach the whole time lol! I was also hoping on a natural birth but as we all know nothing went according to plan haha!! C-section is okey, at least your fanjita doesnt hurt and sex doesnt really hurt the first time!


----------



## Round2

Lucy, I'm sorry you're so stressed about the C-section. I didn't want one either and I would have been upset if I had to. Hopefully the accupuncture does the trick.

There's no next step. I don't have an appointment with my doc or any blood work scheduled. But if these pains don't subside or I don't see a temp increase I'll call and ask to speak to my FS. I _think _I'm 1DPO today, I'll go with that. My ovaries hurt too much to keep having sex.


----------



## jenny25

ok so if i can get ahold of the tights what colour of leg warmers do you suggest? 

awww round darling im sending you huge hugs xx


----------



## vickyd

Well i would wear a darker shade of pink than the top!


----------



## Round2

Jenny, you have to get fishnet stockings!! I have this vision of you looking like Madonna from Desperately Seeking Susan!!


----------



## jenny25

girls i am struggling and freaking out x


----------



## vickyd

Whats wrong Jen????


----------



## jenny25

my tests are not getting darker and im freaking out :( i know i am being stupid but its got me seriously worried x


----------



## vickyd

Jen i never understood the darker test thing! You are getting positives on the digi no? Please stop the POAS it will only drive you insane hun. Only 2 weeks left and you have your appointment ok?? Try to keep busy in the meantime with perfecting your 80s outfit.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello my lovely ladies! I don't think I can catch up but here is a bit lol...

Amanda I am sorry to hear that this resulted in surgery. I hope you are ok. I was told that it only reduces chances by 10% by my gynae years ago when they nearly took mine. I hope your recovery is going well, big hugs sweety.

Round I'm sorry you had a confusing scan, and I hope you ovulated. You've really been through the ringer of late.xxx

Vicky when I had my hair trial I looked like I had a hair do that should be on a black African American woman. And chavvy doesnt even cut it. I took it out sighing seconds of it going up and there were 50 hair grips in it lol.

Jenn I'm so happy for you, congrats. Everything will be fine chicken.

How are you dazed?

Raz I hope you get your bfp this week!

How are you Megg?

I am drawing a blank lol. I love you all and will be doing my best to catch up.

I have updated in my journal for those that want to know. Things are going well right now. I got the pub I wanted and open in august. I also got a man...unusual situation as I have known him since we were 14. Some may say it's soon but I have realised in the last few weeks that I really haven't loved chris in a long time. I was just to busy with the pub and ttc to see it.


----------



## vickyd

Wow CJ you are doing so good!!! Can you give my sister some pointers as shes still single after her breakup last year????


----------



## jenny25

Hi guys back from hospital i went to the blood place to get bloods done they will be ready lunchtime tomorrow the hospital hpt was darker than my frer vicky yes i got pregnant 1-2 on a digi at 8dpo xxx


----------



## vickyd

Great news Jen!!


----------



## jenny25

I will just wait and see maybe its just me you know xx


----------



## Razcox

Hey CJ! Glad things are going well for you hun!

Jenny - STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS!!!! Dont make me come over there now and prise them out your hands :growlmad: You are getting a positive on a digi so everything is fine xxx

BTW love the dress and looking forward to seeing the final outfit 

AFM - I POAS today and it was a BFN, but thats ok cuz my FMU was very weak and i am only 10DPO. The reason my pee is weak is because i am so thirsty which is a good positve sign, another is the AF type pains i am getting a lot. Normally i get spotting/light AF then the pain then its like the flood gates open. I dont normally get AF type pains this early.

Sorry i wasnt on earlier but the internet is off at my house. Called virgin spent ages going through all the options on the menus to finally get through to the right people to get this message saying 'sorry we are very busy at the moment please try again later' and the line went dead!!! Bloody cheek!

At work now though and the land of the web :)


----------



## jenny25

Can i ask can you still get a chemical pregnancy even though it showed up on the clearblue digi? 

Raz im sorry :(:( but all very good signs hun xx


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I'm sorry you're worrying so much. You've gotten good strong lines, I doubt it's a chemical. When I had my CP, I just got faint, barely there lines for a few days, then I started bleeding.

The color of your test can change for so many reasons. The strength of your urine, the amount of dye in the test etc..etc. Try not to focus on the color, just that you have a line. A blood test is the only accurate way of determing if your levels are rising.

Are you going back for a second beta this week?


----------



## jenny25

Spoiler
https://img703.imageshack.us/img703/5690/image12789.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
it will depend on tomorrows tests hun i wont know i dont know what a chemical one is so i was just wondering 

this is what my nhs test looked like the bottom one this isnt my test but to compare too what i seen


----------



## vickyd

Raz keep up th epositive attitude! Your symptoms are sounding good!

Just got a call from MIL, my sil had the embryo transfer today (3 day transfer) and the docs were very optimistic! I dont have a clue how they can be optimistic so soon, Megg is there a way of knowing beforehand that things are gonna go well?? I dont want her to get too disapointed if things dont go so well...


----------



## Megg33k

There's no real way for the doctors to know, tbh. If the embryos are really high quality and her lining looks good, it would give them a high degree of hope. But, no... They can't possibly know if it'll go well in the end. There are a lot of unknowns, especially with a day 3 transfer. At day 3, there's still no way to know if the embryo even has the ability to grow to a stage where it can implant. On day 5 it generally becomes a blastocyst and they would then know it had every chance of implanting. But, putting them back on day 3 means that they'll never know if it even survived to day 5 so it stood a chance to implant. 

That being said... There's no reason NOT to be hopeful. I can't imagine trying to go through the process if you really expect it won't work. I think the doctors are always going to sound optimistic, for the most part. Its part of their bedside manner bit. But, I'm sending positive vibes! I do hope it all works out for her. I don't wish a failed cycle on anyone on earth!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks megg...I was thinking from all the stuff you posted that it would be hard to know so early on if things would go well..I do beleive she should be optimistic, its him that worries me and how he will react if things dont go so smoothly.


----------



## Razcox

Had to share because i am getting a little excited now, which could be my downfall if this is all in my head. Just been to the loo and had lots of snotty yellowy CM, on closer inspection my CP is high and there was more CM. Normally at this point i start to dry up and my CP is quite low and bulbus feeling. I think i am going to POAS again tomorrow on one of my IC's :)


----------



## bbhopes

hoping for you Raz.


----------



## vickyd

Raz i had the shit load of cm too!!!


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd Raz! :)


----------



## Allie84

I haven't read all the way back...but I wanted to reassure Jenny that my lines did not get darker every day. They got a tiny bit darker every _other_ day. I was posting on this thead with the same concerns! :hugs: I stopped testing after about 5 days after getting my BFP because it wasn't healthy haha. 

Also, with my mc, which was very, very early, I always got super faint lines. I got a positive on a digi one day and a negative the next, etc. So you are doing fine!!!

Raz, I really hope this is it for you. FX!!!

Vicky, I got a look at your makeup and I actually liked it....I didn't think your eyes looked bad, as you have super beautiful eyes naturally!! 

AFM I'm just super tired.We had another weather scare with tornado sirens, crazy winds and a crazy thunderstorm at 4 am! We woke up and went into the lower level, and then I couldn't fall back asleep once it was all over. It was very stressful and baby was kicking me like crazy and I feel so bad I put him through all of that stress! :( ButI couldn't help it, I had the immediate fight or flight response and my heart was racing, I was shaking and really afraid (as I think anyone would be in that situation). I wish I could have just slept through it!


----------



## jenny25

i know that this pregnancy has failed 5 days ago i found out no change just reminds me of the blighted ov that i had in 09 ive told paul that if that this pregnancy fails i wont stay with him i know that may sound selfish but i have never gone through so much pain as i have with him and its like he is the one causing it i just cant go through no more i cant put the family through anymore pain and it would be best if i leave


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Jen... I hope you're wrong!


----------



## jenny25

i hope so too hun x


----------



## vickyd

Jen maybe its your fear talking! Just cause it happened before doesnt meat n it will happen again babes....
Ifi remember correctly, your mil was pushing for a grandchild right? How does paul feel about not trying again? Its his opinion that matters not his mums..


----------



## Allie84

Don't look at line progressions.....take no notice of them. A line is a line. Are you getting HCG tested 48 hours apart? (I haven't read back so I'm not sure). That would be the best reassurance to know things are progressing in there. Until then I don't think you should test again. Because you know you are pregnant. :flower:

Also, remember that you started testing at 8 dpo when HCG is SUPER low, so even 5 days from 8 dpo you're only 12 dpo...and lines will still be SUPER faint that point, many people don't even get positive HPTs at that point.

:hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Jenny - sorry you are feeling low (I've been there) - but it surely is the fear talking. Things are still early yet so try just to wait it out for a bit. Also - your family and fiancee love you for you, not for being a baby-maker, so whatever happens you will be the most important thing to them all. Certainly don't call everything quits - there's so much more to be happy about in life in general.


For everyone else - sorry I've been slow at getting back after our trip away. Sorry for everyone who has had struggles - hugs to Hearty and CJ, but you are all so strong and have great support here!

And hope everyone else is doing ok :)

I've been updating my journal but things are shockingly going ok for me at the moment. NT scan on Thursday morning.


----------



## jenny25

You guys are right allie im thinking my level on thus must of been around 50 surely too show on a cb digi i got a better show on that than a frer bet at the fertility clinic said it will depend on my results tomorrow i bought my frer from the same chemist so i dont know if its a bad batch or not 

I guess the fear because of my history is over coming everything else im 13dpo today paul and i want a kid more than anything in the world but i feel this over whelming pressure by my mil cause her other son has been with his gf 8 years and they have had no luck so its like everything is all pressed on me xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen good luck today with the betas!


----------



## jenny25

thanks darling what should the normal range for 14dpo ? im just curious for the clearblue situation at 8dpo just wanna brace myself x


----------



## Razcox

Good luck today with the Betas jenny, i am sure they are going to be fine :hugs:

AFM - Temps still high, snotty CM, feel sick as a dog this morning but still got a BFN on an IC with FMU. So i decided to break open a FRER and use that in the jug (i have a jug that lives in the bathroom just for pee, lord knows what visitors must think a big plastic jug in the bathroom!). This was also a BFN, so i am either crazy and all of this is in my mind or its still to early to pick up the HCG. Guess i will have to wait and see which it is! :) On the plus side i have never gotten a BFP this early so maybe its just me.


----------



## jenny25

good luck raz hun im rooting for you x


----------



## Megg33k

11dpo can still be too early, Raz! Many people have to wait until 13-14dpo! Hold tight! Off topic, but you were just on my FB talking about the pretty gay boys! :haha:

I think around 130-150 is "average" for 14dpo, Jenny... but that doesn't mean much. I think "normal" for 14dpo is anywhere from 5-425mIU or something like that! I've seen higher than that though with no trouble! I'm sure they'll be fine, honey!


----------



## Razcox

Jenny - Thanks hun, you root for me and i will root for you x

Megg - Yep i was indeed! I love queer as folk US it was so much better then the UK one. But i loved the uk one when that came out too, the actors in the US one were just so much better though. nom nom nom Brian!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm rooting for everyone! I don't have much else going on right now! LOL


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys 

i have something else i need to talk to you guys about last night paul found a lump on my chest its about the size of a 50 pence peice its not sore and it moves around if it doesnt rain it pours :(


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> I'm rooting for everyone! I don't have much else going on right now! LOL

Aww thanks hun! An what are you doing still up? Isnt it stupid o'clock where you are?


----------



## vickyd

Jen i had my bloods done at 15 dpo and the result was 210. At the time 3 midwives and 1 doc told me it was too low but as you can see they were all wrong. Betas vary and the thing that matters is the doubling.

Raz 11 dpo is still very early! I never test before AF is due (as ive said 10000000 times) for this reason exactly!!

Megg hows the weight loss going? Im struggling...One day im good and follow the plan and the next i binge eat....


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Jen! I dunno, honey! I'd ask a doctor! I wish I was qualified to give you advice!

Yes, Raz... its definitely stupid o'clock here! 3:30am! :dohh: But, I was so caught up in series 2 of Being Human (just got through the finale about 45 min ago) and then going on and on about QAF with you on FB that I didn't want to sleep! I know I have to though! Its way past my bedtime! I'm off, I swear!!!

Not sure, Vicky! I'm refusing to get back on a scale until Monday! Its been so vomit-inducing hot here that I can't even think of leaving my house to get to the gym. And, I need more produce, which I also haven't been out to get! So, it could be better right now. But heat index of 110 with 80+% humidity isn't worth getting out in unless its life and death! We have heat warnings telling us to stay in actually! It blows!


----------



## Razcox

Meg - Sorry will let you go now and leave the QAF talk for another day. Night Night hun x

Vicky - Yeah i know i dont normally test early either because of this but i am about 60% sure i am pregnant and wanted to see that 2nd line . . . Oh well this will teach me!

Jenny - Not sure about the lump, could it be all the homones and everything? I had a small lump on my boob once that turned into a spot type thing with a small amount of puss and everything - Nice! I would ask the doctor if you are worried though. When do you find out about your numbers?


----------



## jenny25

Its under the skin hun just where the nipple area is it could be hormones as i have had it before 

Im dopy yesterday 13dpo i had bloods done so would that nake a difference xx


----------



## vickyd

Jen i had a small lump removed from my bood when i was 25. It a cyst pretty much like Raz described. I would definately get it checked out as soon as possible though...How long till you get your results hun??You defo need some good news to pick you up.

Megg the weather is shit here too...42 degrees C and 40% humidity makes it unbearable to move let alone go to the gym...For as long as i remember Athens had heat waves but with 19 % humidity max, this new trend is awful...Last night i felt like i was back in Bangkonk!


----------



## Razcox

Tell you what you can all come over here and have my weather :) Cloudy, cold and looks like its going to piss it down!


----------



## jenny25

They said they would be ready by lunchtime so im gussing that would mean 12pm? If i havent heard by 1.30 i will call them xx


----------



## vickyd

Raz im booking tickets as we speak!


----------



## Razcox

jenny25 said:


> They said they would be ready by lunchtime so im gussing that would mean 12pm? If i havent heard by 1.30 i will call them xx

I would call them at 12pm TBH hospitals have NEVER rang me when they said they were going to i have always had to chase them up.

Speaking of i best call our doctors about the funding thing and get the ball rolling for IVF just in case we do get a BFP this month . . . I have my scan friday to check my tubes and that. But even if i am up the duff it will be far to early to see anything so i am going to keep quiet!


----------



## Razcox

BTW were are all our other disco girls? seems to be only a few of us now :(


----------



## jenny25

I dunno hun i was wondering the same hun xx


----------



## vickyd

Sneaky Raz!!
Yeah where is everyone??? Im in no mood to work so i will be on here all day!!


----------



## Razcox

I know a lot have gotten BFP's and a fair few have little ones now but would still be nice to chat :(


----------



## vickyd

You still got me hahaha!!! Im gonna be a life long disco derail thread follower cause i giot no mates in real life hahaha!!! Just joking, i got mates...


----------



## vickyd

Ooohhh did i tell you guys im going to Beijing first week of Aug. for buisness??? So excited! Will be flying emirates first class on the new Airbus and staying at a spa resort! Ok so ill be at the expo all day but then ill be getting my treayments and massages, not to mention stuffing my face with peking duck!


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Ooohhh did i tell you guys im going to Beijing first week of Aug. for buisness??? So excited! Will be flying emirates first class on the new Airbus and staying at a spa resort! Ok so ill be at the expo all day but then ill be getting my treayments and massages, not to mention stuffing my face with peking duck!

Ohhh very posh! Always wanted to fly 1st class just to see what its like. Enjoy the trip but stay away from Dragon soup i think its called which is dog! :growlmad:


----------



## vickyd

Im gonna google that now...
When i was in Thailand with a malaysian client he told me that in Malaysia they have dog farms where they grow them for the purpose of human food! He said that although when the meat is cooking it smells rank, it tastes quite good...I almost left the dinner table!


----------



## jenny25

I was always be a disco girl im gonna have some disco balls at my wedding hahahaha 
Lucky vicky paul and i are talking about going too new york dont know when though . Omg i just looked at my poor dog skye i cant imagine eating her :( xx


----------



## Razcox

Gag i think i would have TBH, i know different cultures have different belifes but there is something wrong about eating dog! 

Called the doctors and they were lovely! The receptionist said she had been through IVF 7 times and finally got a lovely daughter (awwww) and then the doctor was lovely and said i have been through a lot. Never met that doctor but now i want to! She was the nicest one i have ever delt with there. She is going to contact the PCT today and get the ball rolling for funding for us :)


----------



## vickyd

Thats great news Raz! Nothing beats an understanding doc when youve been through so much!


----------



## jenny25

Thats brilliant news raz awww amazing hun xx


----------



## Razcox

I'm really upset now! On another fourm i shared my artwork i have been doing recently and people have asked how i do it so i told them. On a couple of them i used the photo i was working on to trace some of the lines for the outline but the rest was all done using brushes and freehand. The thread has turned bitchy and some people are being really harsh! I remember now why i have stayed out the art world for so long :(


----------



## jenny25

darling they are just jealous of your skills dont let them bother you xxx


----------



## vickyd

fuck em Raz, probably women right? Jelouse bitches...


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Im here too and will always be a disco girl feel shattered today as had a bad night of out in an hour or so to meet a friend for a catch up.

Jen fingers crossed for you hope you get your results soon hospital are a nightmare for giving out bloods. My first lot of bloods were 40 and that was at about 12 dpo my dr's said that was to low and were told that it didnt look good had them done again 48 hrs later and they had more than doubled I think went up to 97 and they kept on more than doubleing as kept having blood done every 48 hrs untill christmas eve, then I was booked in for a scan and had them every 2 weeks. We were expecting to mc over christmas last year as no one (apart from you girls) were optimistic about the pregnancy and now here I am 34 weeks pregnant it seems crazy when I think about such a roller coaster of emotions. Thinking of you and sure your numbers will be great. Oh and by christmas day I got a 3+ on a clear blue digi.

Raz fuck them some people are just jealous you are very talanted. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Vicky that sounds amazing hope you have a fantastic time, I love flying.

Jen I love New York we went for our honeymoon I would love to go back we were meant to go his year for steves birthday but as I was pregnat we didnt may go next year trying to encourage my mum & dad to come too as my mum has always wanted to go. Mind you there are so many places in america Id love to visit.

Right I need to go get some food hungry but what to eat!!


----------



## Dazed

I'm still here girls. Still in a strange place that I'm not sure will truely ever go away anytime soon. I'm currently cd2, so that means the first round of clomid was a bust. But on the bright side, when I was refilling my prescription I noticed that the doc gave me 4 cycles instead of the 3 he talked about.

TBH - One reason I haven't been saying much is because deep down (and this isn't in my journal) I just don't think its ever going to happen for me. We don't have the medical funding like most of you and I cannot afford assisted conception. Its a slight possiblity that I could afford IUI, but I wouldn't be suprised if that was too much for me. I have been thinking alot about the "what if's" of not having my own family and I think it would be ok but its too early in life to tell. I think as long as I have my hubby, family and dear friends (real and disco) I think I have it made in life. I'm still going to continue my journey, but I think I need to face reality too.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed have you ever considered going abroad for assited conception? Here in Greece its 3000 euro per go. You would have a place to stay for free and trust me you would get excellent treatment.


----------



## Round2

I'm still here!! Since I've been avoiding any real life friends for a good 6 months now, so I NEED this place!!

Dazed, I'm sorry you're feeling so low. I know how you feel. I'm starting to get to the point now where I'm picturing our life with out another LO. It breaks my heart to feel like this is never going to happen, but sometimes I feel like I need to prepare myself for the worst. At the same time, I keep reminding myself that it just takes preserverance. There are so many stories of women who were about to give up, then they got their miracle. 

Also, I found after my first clomid cycle failed I got really depressed. I think it was a combination of the hormones from the drugs and the fact I had my hopes up so high. My second and third cycle have been much better though. Also, I've been doing alot of reading about clomid lately and it seems that if it's going to work, it will take a few cycles. So don't give up yet!!! We WILL get our clomid babies!!!

Vicky, the trip sounds amazing! I used to travel alot while I was in the private sector, but not now that I'm in the government. It always felt like a mini vacation. Stuff your face and have fun!

Jenny, good luck today. But like the girls said, an individual number doesn't really mean much. It's the rise in numbers that indicates a succesful pregnancy. As for the lump, I get them all the time. Some women just have lumpy breasts. I get u/s done on them every year just to make sure, but so far they've just been mini cysts that have gone away by themselves.

Raz, that's fabulous news about your doctor being so understanding. It so important to find a doctor that is sympathetic to your situation. 

Megg, it's hot as hell here too! Haven't felt like doing much either. I dragged my ass to pilates class last night, but I totally regretted it! It felt like I was exercising in a sauna!

AFM, today is my last day of work before my vacation!! Yahoooooo! Tomorrow, we're driving to Niagara Falls for a few days. Then we're off for the next two weeks. We've got a cottage to go to the first week of August and might be going camping next weekend. Our hot tub should be ready to go the next week, so we'll spend the rest of the time off enjoying the fruits of our labour!! So excited! I'm leaving my BBT and HPT's at home so I can have a 'real' vacation. I can't wait!!!


----------



## vickyd

Round lucky bitch!!! My holidays start Aug. 12 after my china trip so still a while to go GRR!! I cant fuckin work in this heat!!!!


----------



## Round2

Tell me about it! They're expecting the hottest day ever recorded in Ottawa tomorrow, 48 degress with the humidex!! Glad I'll be in an air conditioned car driving all day.


----------



## Razcox

Woo hooo more Disco girls!!!

Lucy - I really want to go to new york too, hope you manage to convince the parents to go with you. x

Round - Lucky thing going away, have fun at the falls. This is another place i want to visit so take lots of pictures to share x

Dazed - Sorry you have feeling a bit low, its a hard thing to face when the TTC should stop. Its a convo me and DH have had a few times TBH. But you are not there yet i am sure there are plenty of diso babies left to come :hugs:

Thanks for the support over the art thing, i am very sensertive about it because of the hard time my tutour gave me at uni so it hit a raw nerve. This is what they said:

't might appear clever to non arty people (I haven't even plugged my tablet in for years because I'm so useless) which is why it's necessary to be clear on the processes. If you can use layers/photoshop/the GIMP, you can pretty much do the above pictures, which is different to spending days/weeks/months on a piece, thus causing people to have unrealistic expectations of how long custom art takes. Which can have affect prices in the market, which is difficult at the moment due to the current climate.'

And this is the image they were talking about:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Artwork/charliecopy.jpg


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Vicky, I would love to visit greece!

Round, I don't think its a matter of the failed cycle. I wasn't anticipating on being one of the lucky ones who has one go and BINGO... preggo. It seems that in my family (adopted side and paternal side) getting pregnant is a struggle. So unfortunately I know the reality of things.


----------



## jenny25

Just an update they still not called yet grrrrr im getting annoyed now id actually would like the call before mil gets in as she has no clue this is going on ive been stuck in the house all day its driving me mad xxx


----------



## vickyd

So whats her point Raz??? That every artist should include a page of how exactly the work was done with each piece? Thats ridiculous!


----------



## Dazed

Raz, tell her to bite your arse! It think the pictures are wonderful and its art like that, that can get you into more lucrative careers. Traditional art (scuplting, painting, water color, ect) is unfortunately becoming a lost art, digital imaging is harder to work with due to constant technology changes and the simple fact that some systems are hard to work with. With digital art, you can easily mass produce for a magazine, flyer or any other printed material without the hassle of getting a digital image of an original piece where it may loose its quality. It also means that digital art can be enlarged or scaled down to meet the needs of the person wanting it, and you can also play with the lighting without having to re-do everything to find out that its not the right light for what you are trying to capture. Just because its a tablet doesn't make it any different from working with paint. You make a mistake its easily cleaned up without losing everything else that you like about it. You still have to take to time to draw it, put in the brush strokes and color it in. I have seen one in use and to me... there is no difference. They have no right to bash you like that and it makes them look like art snobs who will one day need to be put into their own place. Don't get discuraged by this... PROVE THEM WRONG AND SHOVE IT IN THEIR FACE!

Sorry... sick of snooty people.


----------



## SMFirst

Jenny - I had the lumpy-type things in my boobs the first couple weeks - I just figured it was hormones, and they went away.. But definitely get it checked if you are worried.

Vicky - your trip to Beijing sounds cool - I think flying First Class is like a trip of it's own (not that I've done it but I'd like to!)

Raz - sorry you got negative comments on your artwork. I love art and I think using different mediums is great - I thought yours looked pretty cool (I'm more of a cat person than mouse though ;) )


----------



## Razcox

jenny25 said:


> Just an update they still not called yet grrrrr im getting annoyed now id actually would like the call before mil gets in as she has no clue this is going on ive been stuck in the house all day its driving me mad xxx

Have you called them yet? Get on ther back and keep perstering them hun xx

Vicky - I am not sure what she wanted me to do, i just thought the comment was well out of order. Pissed me off no end!

Dazed - This is the reason i am doing more digital stuff, people dont want normal art work as much anymore and i needed digital stuff for logos and websites we design. Thanks for the rant made me feel better and that it wasnt just me being over sensertive x


----------



## jenny25

hi guys well i called my mw who can look up stuff and she said the results from the 19th is 18 she said she doesnt know what that means as bet had not called me with my levels yet so if my hcg 18 bye bye pregnancy and i have just screwed myself over by discharging myself from the fertility clinic so im now screwed yet again


----------



## vickyd

Jen it doesnt mean anything yet! You need to check for doubling! Please dont loose hope just yet..


----------



## jenny25

but if i got a positive on a clearblue digi last thus and sat and thats a 50mlu test something is defo not right my levels are either dropping or not doubling xx


----------



## vickyd

Can you do another digi now to compare???


----------



## jenny25

im going out to get one now hun x


----------



## jenny25

be back in 15 min


----------



## vickyd

Good luck babes! Ill be online for at least another 45 minutes!


----------



## Round2

Oh Jenny, I'm so sorry it's not the news you wanted. Vicky is right though, it's the doubling that is important. If the digi comes back positive, then I think you still have hope.


----------



## jenny25

digital said not pregnant now its over stopping my meds tonight im done


----------



## Razcox

Will be keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx

ETA - Just seen your post :( I'm sorry hun xxx


----------



## vickyd

So sorry Jen.....


----------



## Round2

Oh Jen, I'm so sorry. I really thought this one was going to work for you. Big hugs.


----------



## hoping:)

SM- Im so glad to hear everything is going well! Good luck at the NT scan You are almost out of 1st tri! I will have to check your journal to see how your trip went:thumbup:

Raz- your chart is looking really good!!! Just give it a few more days. I dont think I got my BFP until 13 dpo. I think your art work is amazing! Pay no attention to those bitchy girls Im sure they are just jealous of how talented you are.

Megg- WOOHOO for losing 10lbs!!!

Jen- Im really sorry:hugs: it is just so unfair:nope:

Vicky- Im so jealous! That trip sounds like it will be amazing!!!

Dazed- Im sorry the 1st round of clomid didnt work out:hugs: I felt the same exact way before I found out I was pregnant this last time. I started thinking that I could still be happy and not have my own baby as long as I still had my loving husband. We all go through a period like that but I really hope that it will happen for you very soon!

Round- Have an awesome vacation!!! I hope you come home with a BFP:D

I haven't been around much just because I've been a lazy bum. It has been unbearably hot here too so I've been sleeping a lot. All of this talk about vacations makes me want to go on one too! Hubby and I are thinking of going to one of the hot springs by Aspen for our babymoon. Now we just have to plan it!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Jen, this is really unfair.. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Jenny. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

OMG it's been soooo hot here as well. Yesterday was 115 f (46 c) with the heat index, ugh! I'm still having to leave the house throughout the day and take the puppy out to go to the bathroon, etc, and it's so humid my glasses fog up and the air is so thick it's impossible to breathe!

Oh, Jenny, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Are you sure the digi may have been wrong as it wasn't FMU? I know it's sad to get false hope but I wouldn't think anything definite until you hear if the numbers are doubling. :hug:

Round and Dazed, I think it's normal to get those thoughts. When I reached the 10 month TTC mark I would have these fleeting thoughts of life without a baby, as like you Dazed, I could never afford assisted conception. But, just because you have those thoughts doesn't make them a reality. I'm really hopeful for you both.

Round, that sounds like a great vacation. Have fun. :)

Raz, I think your artwork is beautiful! I know nothing about art but I do know how annoying snooty people can be.....snooty and jealous by the sounds of it. 

Vicky, omg I'm so jealous of you flying on the new airbus! I'm kind of a plane spotter. I always know the type of plane I'm flying on and love researching planes....I look forward to hearing how the flight is! Also way jealous about first class and where you are going. That is so awesome!!! 

Hoping, the hot springs sound so fun! I also want a babymoon, and I think the closest we are getting is a weekend trip to Minneapolis this weekend. I'm also really enjoying my sleep these days....I just woke up from 10 hours...

Lucy, sorry you had a rough night. Insomnia? I hope you had a nice lunch out!!

AFM, I'm planning Alex's 30th birthday, which is Sunday. We are going away for the weekend to the 'big city' (Minneapolis) but I'm throwing him a (very mini) surprise party tomorrow after work. He has NEVER had a birthday party....ever. His mum was very strange and never celebrated his bday. Sooooo, I'm going to get him a professionally made cake (normally I bake him a ghetto one) with candles, etc and get balloons and party hats, etc. It's just going to be me and my parents, though, because we have no friends here. Any ideas of anything else I can do to make his 30th bday special? I got him a few nice presents that I'm currently waiting to come in the mail, hopefully they'll be here tomorrow....


----------



## heart tree

Haven't read back, just saw Jen's post. So sorry honey. I'm so sad and angry for you.

AFM, I'm struggling. It's hard for me to be on this thread. Every loss takes a piece of me. This one literally took a piece of me. I can't believe I only have one tube along with all of my other stuff. The odds are really against me and the reality is sinking in. My hormones are all over the place. I couldn't stop crying yesterday. I was very focused on my physical recovery, but as I heal, my emotional state is coming to the surface. I really don't know how I'm going to get through this. I just can't believe this is my life. It doesn't feel like much of a life to be honest. There is no joy.

I'm most likely going to get on some anti-depressants. I just can't keep feeling like this over and over. I'm not sure I ever want to be pregnant again. This one took its toll on me. This is the first time I didn't want to get pregnant right away after my loss. That might change in time, but I just don't think I can put myself through this heartache anymore.


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Amanda. I know this is hard for you and you definately need the time to heal and maybe (and I may be a bitch for this) then you can really consider the surragacy.


----------



## vickyd

Oh Hearty i wish there was something i could say to make it better...The reality is that you have been delt a shit hand, sorry to be so blunt but honestly.... I really hope you ttc again, ive said it a million times you will be a great mom.


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys i know its over you know i didnt use fmu on thus and sat and i have that gut feeling you know so i need to figure out what too do next we have had all the tests genetic testing and thats came back fine so i dont know what too do i need to get through to the clinic to cancel them discharging me its not going to be the end of me sure im fucked off but im going to keep fighting x


----------



## Round2

Hearty, it's only been a week since your loss. I think you're been really hard on yourself. After all you've been through, of course you don't feel like trying right now. Take some time to heal emotionally and physically before you make any decisions. Your vacation is this week isn't it? I really hope you can take some time to heal and forget about everything for awhile.


----------



## Megg33k

:hi: to Lucy, Allie, Rounders, & Amber! 

Lucy - Sorry about the bad night! :hugs:

Allie - Enjoy your weekend away! :thumbup:

Rounders - Have yourself a great time on holiday! :kiss:

Amber - Get that trip planned! Go!!!! No, I'm not throwing you out... It just sounds lovely! :)



Razcox said:


> Meg - Sorry will let you go now and leave the QAF talk for another day. Night Night hun x

Don't you dare apologize! I wasn't complaining! I just start talking about some show I love and lose all track of time! I'm such a pathetic little fan girl! :haha:



vickyd said:


> Jen i had a small lump removed from my bood when i was 25. It a cyst pretty much like Raz described. I would definately get it checked out as soon as possible though...How long till you get your results hun??You defo need some good news to pick you up.
> 
> Megg the weather is shit here too...42 degrees C and 40% humidity makes it unbearable to move let alone go to the gym...For as long as i remember Athens had heat waves but with 19 % humidity max, this new trend is awful...Last night i felt like i was back in Bangkonk!

I'm so jealous of 40% humidity! I know that sound daft, but when you're getting 80+% it feels like you've been slapped in the face with a warm, wet sock every time you walk outside. I can't bear to leave my house. :( Sounds pretty miserable where you are too though! Blech!



Razcox said:


> Gag i think i would have TBH, i know different cultures have different belifes but there is something wrong about eating dog!
> 
> Called the doctors and they were lovely! The receptionist said she had been through IVF 7 times and finally got a lovely daughter (awwww) and then the doctor was lovely and said i have been through a lot. Never met that doctor but now i want to! She was the nicest one i have ever delt with there. She is going to contact the PCT today and get the ball rolling for funding for us :)

I like the sound of all this! YAY!



Razcox said:


> I'm really upset now! On another fourm i shared my artwork i have been doing recently and people have asked how i do it so i told them. On a couple of them i used the photo i was working on to trace some of the lines for the outline but the rest was all done using brushes and freehand. The thread has turned bitchy and some people are being really harsh! I remember now why i have stayed out the art world for so long :(

Artists are catty bitches, honey! xxx



Dazed said:


> I'm still here girls. Still in a strange place that I'm not sure will truely ever go away anytime soon. I'm currently cd2, so that means the first round of clomid was a bust. But on the bright side, when I was refilling my prescription I noticed that the doc gave me 4 cycles instead of the 3 he talked about.
> 
> TBH - One reason I haven't been saying much is because deep down (and this isn't in my journal) I just don't think its ever going to happen for me. We don't have the medical funding like most of you and I cannot afford assisted conception. Its a slight possiblity that I could afford IUI, but I wouldn't be suprised if that was too much for me. I have been thinking alot about the "what if's" of not having my own family and I think it would be ok but its too early in life to tell. I think as long as I have my hubby, family and dear friends (real and disco) I think I have it made in life. I'm still going to continue my journey, but I think I need to face reality too.

I have the same feeling. Its not even a depression-related feeling. I'm not really upset. But, I used to see babies on TV shows and stuff and think about my future child. Now, its almost a disconnect. I feel like I'm back to just knowing it won't be a part of my life. It is a weird place... especially when you're still TTC despite the feelings.. Trust me, I know!



Razcox said:


> Woo hooo more Disco girls!!!
> 
> Lucy - I really want to go to new york too, hope you manage to convince the parents to go with you. x
> 
> Round - Lucky thing going away, have fun at the falls. This is another place i want to visit so take lots of pictures to share x
> 
> Dazed - Sorry you have feeling a bit low, its a hard thing to face when the TTC should stop. Its a convo me and DH have had a few times TBH. But you are not there yet i am sure there are plenty of diso babies left to come :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the support over the art thing, i am very sensertive about it because of the hard time my tutour gave me at uni so it hit a raw nerve. This is what they said:
> 
> 't might appear clever to non arty people (I haven't even plugged my tablet in for years because I'm so useless) which is why it's necessary to be clear on the processes. If you can use layers/photoshop/the GIMP, you can pretty much do the above pictures, which is different to spending days/weeks/months on a piece, thus causing people to have unrealistic expectations of how long custom art takes. Which can have affect prices in the market, which is difficult at the moment due to the current climate.'
> 
> And this is the image they were talking about:
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Artwork/charliecopy.jpg

As a fellow artist... Anyone who knows anything about art knows that not all forms of media are going to take the same length of time to go from start to finish! Obviously its going to be quicker working with digital media than oils or something! But, that doesn't "affect the current climate" of anything! Someone who wants an oil painting isn't going to expect it to be done in the same amount of time it takes to make a digital piece... and if they do expect it so quickly, they're really just an impatient and uninformed twat, aren't they? Ignore people! They don't know WTF they're talking about!



jenny25 said:


> digital said not pregnant now its over stopping my meds tonight im done

I know I already saw on FB and commented... But I'm so sorry, Jenny! :cry:



heart tree said:


> Haven't read back, just saw Jen's post. So sorry honey. I'm so sad and angry for you.
> 
> AFM, I'm struggling. It's hard for me to be on this thread. Every loss takes a piece of me. This one literally took a piece of me. I can't believe I only have one tube along with all of my other stuff. The odds are really against me and the reality is sinking in. My hormones are all over the place. I couldn't stop crying yesterday. I was very focused on my physical recovery, but as I heal, my emotional state is coming to the surface. I really don't know how I'm going to get through this. I just can't believe this is my life. It doesn't feel like much of a life to be honest. There is no joy.
> 
> I'm most likely going to get on some anti-depressants. I just can't keep feeling like this over and over. I'm not sure I ever want to be pregnant again. This one took its toll on me. This is the first time I didn't want to get pregnant right away after my loss. That might change in time, but I just don't think I can put myself through this heartache anymore.

I can't blame you one bit for any of those feelings, sweetie! You do whatever you need to for self-preservation! We'll always be here if you need us! And, if the thread is too much... I'm always available on FB! :hugs:



jenny25 said:


> thanks guys i know its over you know i didnt use fmu on thus and sat and i have that gut feeling you know so i need to figure out what too do next we have had all the tests genetic testing and thats came back fine so i dont know what too do i need to get through to the clinic to cancel them discharging me its not going to be the end of me sure im fucked off but im going to keep fighting x

You have a gorgeous fighting spirit, Jen! I know you won't be beaten! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- I'm glad you still have some fight left in you:hugs:

Hearty:hugs: I don't know what to say except that I really hope things start looking up for you. You deserve to be happy!

Allie- That is crazy his mom never threw him a birthday party or even celebrated it! I think what you have planned sounds great! Maybe you can make him appetizers of his favorite things and serve his favorite drink? Does he have any games that he loves from his child hood or present day? 

I will definitely have to get on with the planning because I don't want to be too big or uncomfortable to enjoy myself. Maybe I can get Tim to request time off in the next few weeks. I need to get out of the house any way because of the heat!


----------



## LucyJ

Jen :hugs: I am so sorry sweetheart I hate that you are going through this its just not fair. Here if you need anything.

Amanda you have been through so much its going to take time to heal emotionally. I wish I could take the pain away and make things better for you. Be kind to yourself, if you ever need anything I am always here for you. :hugs: I second what Vicky said you will make an amazing mum I hope and pray it happens for you.

Dazed :hugs: to you too Steve and I had that converstation. After our 3rd loss and all the testing we had we seriously considered having a brake from TTC. Please dont give up hope. 

Raz some people are just awful my mum does sculpture and approached the local art group about being a member and exhibiting her work with them and they were so snotty apparatenly sculpture isn't art wtf!! They were so rude, my mum is so talanted but lacks confidence and it really knocked her. So ignore those stupid bitches.

Thanks Megg read the article you posted about the torchwood scence being cut out very interesting in why they've decided to do that when its post watershed!!

Allie it wasnt insomnia explanation in spoiler:


Spoiler
Allie for once it wasnt insomnia I thought I was going into early labour woke up with an achey back which gradully got worse and worse then my tummy went rock hard and was getting these odd pains couldnt get comfy in bed felt like I want to be up and moving, ended up leaning on the bed circlling my hips to help with the pain which was fine till I fainted lucikly was aware so dropped to the floor was only out a couple of secs came round flat out on the floor had to wake steve so he could help me up. He got me back into bed I couldnt lie on either my side and flat out on my back made me feel sick and dizzy so had to be propped up still uncomfy and then the baby went crazy the only way I could describe it was like someone had set off a firework in my tummy baby was kicking/moving like anything eventually it eased of but had to sleep propped up not that I slept more dozed than anything. Looking at it today I wonder whether little one was turning or at least trying to turn. Its hard to tell but my tummy does feel different so you never know think I may ring midwife tomorrow to see if she can have a feel to see what position little one is in. It all got a bit scary as I didnt really know what was going on I nearly rang my mum had 2am but decided that wasnt fair that I needed to stay calm.

Sorry you girls are suffering in the heat I dont envy you so glad it's cool here hate the hot weather at the moment dont like the rain we've had but dont want it hot.


----------



## Megg33k

I think its crap they cut the scene past the watershed. What's the point of a watershed if it means nothing? I'll post the scenes though! No one should miss that! Lol


----------



## Razcox

Jenny - You're a hell of a fighter hun, we WILL get our forever babies xxx

Hearty - Huge hugs hun we are all here for you xx

Lucy - Sorry you had a rough night but hopefully it was the little tike trying to turn around for you xx Could it maybe have been branson hicks or something as well??

AFM - Another BFN for me again this morning so i think all these symptoms are just in my head because i want to be pregnant again so much :( AF will be here on saturday i am guessing. Dam it i was feeling so sure i was pregnant as well :cry:


----------



## jenny25

thank you raz hun xoxox

im sorry about the bfn and i do believe we will get their we will get our forever babies hun im sure of it mwah xxx


----------



## vickyd

Raz that sucks...I was sure it would be positive after all those symptoms...


----------



## jenny25

not really much to report spoke to bet at the clinic she is gonna make a appointment for me too see the fertilit nurse i have to call back after 1 ive to try find out what tests i have had done and cant get ahold of the mw too see what tests were done and the results were to see if they can test us for more ... i have too keep the scan on 2nd aug to make sure everything passes today i feel exausted double checked test with digi neg with fmu so dunno i guess im waiting now for the bleed no progesterone for 24 hrs its like a waiting game im exausted i feel so bad aarron finishes school tomorrow and i have no managed to get him in school and he misses his end of year disco i feel shit that this is effecting him


----------



## LucyJ

Jen :hugs:

Raz Im so sorry our bodies can be so cruel sometimes giving us symptoms and it not being for the reason we think. :hugs:

Just wondering if the disco girls could send some positive vibes out for my mum shes having her procedure today to see if she has bowel cancer I am so scared shes remarkably calm and is convinced its nothing but I just want everything to be ok. Ive just spoken to her my dad was about to drive her to hospital she will be sedated for it so dont think I'll get to speak to her untill tomorrow my dad is under strict orders to call me as soon as shes out. They should tell her results there and then.


----------



## Dazed

Sending positive vibes Lucy.


----------



## vickyd

Hope everything goes well Luce! All my love and positivity your way!

Jen glad to see youre back on track hun! Dont loose hope it will happen!


----------



## babysimpson

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post to say sorry for missing all your updates. I'm giving up on the TTC now as if things were to happen they would have by now. 

I'll pop in now and again probably but no point being on a baby forum if I don't have a baby or bump to talk about.


----------



## roonsma

Oh Jen, i'm sorry things have gone this way :hugs:

Thinking of your Mum Lucy :hugs:

:hugs:Babysimpson, keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls 

ive contacted a couple of places just waiting to hear back im not in a good place at the moment ive tried to sort stuff out at the clinic bet said she would get back to me so who knows when i dont know what will happen now so my body has probably screwed us up for starting treatment i dont know how i feel well i do kinda im at the stage where i wanna run away and leave paul in all honesty


----------



## vickyd

Jen never make decisions when you are feeling upset or overwhelmed...Give it a few days to get back on your feet and try to clear your head before you do anything you might regret. We are here for you!


----------



## Allie84

I said a prayer for your mum, Lucy. :hugs:

So sorry Jenny. :hugs:

Sorry about the BFN Raz :hugs:

Take care, babysimpson!

Nato, I see you lurking....been thinking about you, would love an update...


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls really appreciate the positive thoughts/prays for my mum. I have just spoken to her and all has gone well its not bowel cancer what a relief she had 2 polyp which have been removed they've sent them off but the surgeon seemed sure that they would be benign. She was fairly groggy but ok.


----------



## vickyd

Great news Luce!


----------



## jenny25

great news lucy 

im starting too feel sick :( my body is mean:(


----------



## Razcox

Yeah thats great news Lucy! :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

Yay for Lucy's mom!


----------



## Razcox

Ok so i have just POAS that was one of my CBFM sticks (i had a couple left from the last box and they dont like you mixing boxes) which is basically an OPK and there is a line on it. Its a faint line but its there. No idea why i peed on one i just felt like it but now i am confused . . . Would a stick pick up the coming on hormone?


----------



## Dazed

I know OPKs can pick up the small surge women have before AF, but I'm not sure about CBFM sticks.


----------



## Razcox

Well they work in much the same way as an OPK so i guess they would . . . How odd, not had that before :) Going to pee on another one tomorrow see if the line gets lighter then. LOL


----------



## bbhopes

I've had faint lines on opks before af, if it gets darker than the control then it's getting exciting, but if still faint, it could be af coming. Lets hope it's not af :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

bbhopes is right! Its only exciting to get a line on an OPK late in your cycle if its a true positive... We get a small LH surge again before AF. So, could go either way!


----------



## Allie84

Raz, I think with the CBFM a line will always show up. One line is the estrogen line and that usually showed up in some way or another for me. The LH line could also surge before AF....but you never know, it might pick up HCG too. Like Megg said that could mean either way. :hugs:

Lucy, very relieved to hear about your mum. Sorry to hear about your scary fainting episode as well!! I'm so glad you didn't knock your head or something and Steve was there. How are you feeling now: :hugs:

Speaking of which, I have a pregnancy question.....I've been getting super lightheaded for the past week. Just randomly throughout the day, it comes and goes. I don't think I'm dehydrated. I am wondering about anemia? My levels were fine when I was first pregnant but I know they can change...I called the doc and they won't test them again until 28 weeks. I'm barely eating meat, though, so I decided to start an iron supplement today. I was just getting some iron in my prenatals but maybe I need more?

Just had Alex's surprise party that I mentioned the other day. He was super surprised and super happy. :) This was his first birthday party in his life! I decorated with a bunch of banners about turning 30 and got a cake made and he even wore a birthday hat.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie glad Alex had a good party sounds like fun bet he was really touched that you went to so much effort. Is this weekend your away?

Im doing good thanks very confused as to which position little one is in I thought the baby may have turned but now not so sure well I'll find out in a weeks time wish my scan was today rather than next week but oh well.

I'm surprised they are not rechecking your iron taking a supplement wont do any harm I was advised to eat lots of iron enriched foods (eggs, steak, broccoli etc) which isn't always easy I eat a lot of fruit but struggle with my veg. It could also be low blood pressure.


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - Good luck at your scan, fingers crossed the little one has turned around for you now xx

Allie - Glad the DH enjoyed his birthday party! It sounds like you may be a bit on the anemic side so a bit of extra iron wont hurt, i hear peas are very good for iron. Like lucy says though it may be worth checking your blood pressure as well. My nan gets dissy spells because of her high blood presure x

AFM - Newwwwowwwww boom, that was the sound of my temps nose diving this morning! So it looks like the tests were right and i was wrong, i am still having cramps and my boobs still hurt like crazy which i never get for so long before AF so my guess is this one is going to be a bitch. We are off camping this weekend so going to stock up on the extra thick tampons, towels and the really good strong pain killers. I also intend to fully enjoy a drinkipoo with my mates tomorrow night :)

On a side note got my scan today with the FS so yet more people will be poking round my lady bits. I remember a time when i was shy and a bit nervous about people seeing my lady garden, now i dont care and just drop throu on command! :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

well thats the bleeding started ive just woken up too it :(


----------



## Razcox

jenny25 said:


> well thats the bleeding started ive just woken up too it :(

:hug: hun take it easy today xxx


----------



## jenny25

thanks at least i can put a closure on it now should it just be like a period or watch out for anything as i have had d%c's and jamie was different so i dont know what too expect natural x


----------



## Megg33k

It'll be just like a period, Jenny... maybe a little heavier, at worst! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! :(

I wouldn't call that a nose-dive, Raz! LOL


----------



## jenny25

thanks megg should their be anything like bigger clots and that? i have back pain at the moment thats about it xx


----------



## Razcox

Megg - Hadnt updated FF yet, just done it now.


----------



## Razcox

jenny25 said:


> thanks megg should their be anything like bigger clots and that? i have back pain at the moment thats about it xx

When i had mine at 6 weeks it was just a more painful heavy period, no large clots or anything just more blood and it lasted for a bit longer too. I was then a bit late OVing on my next cycle which made that one a longer cycle but no as long as the ones after my MMC.


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> thanks megg should their be anything like bigger clots and that? i have back pain at the moment thats about it xx

Possibly! It depends on the person, really. Be prepared for it, but its not a problem if there's not... ya know?



Razcox said:


> Megg - Hadnt updated FF yet, just done it now.

Ohhh! Well, fuck! Its still not over until the witch shows her face though! I had a ridiculous drop at 13dpo on my + cycle!


----------



## vickyd

Jen i hope its just like a normal period flow babes...

Raz i like your attitude hun! Hope you have a nice time camping although for the life of me i dont undersatnd how anyone enjoys camping!! Give me a hotel suite and im a happy camper (pun intended!!)!

AFM, i arranged for my wedding cake, will do individual pavlovas with fruits of the forest. One of my mates is a pastry chef and he will do it as a wedding pressie!


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys im doing ok more happy now to have closed that part x


----------



## LucyJ

Jen I hope its like a normal period for you and is over soon thinking of you. Here if you need anything. :hugs:

Raz hope you have a fab time Im with vicky on the camping Ive always said to Steve who loves camping that he's more than welcome to go but I will be in the hotel down the road. 

Vicky that sounds yummy and I now want some pavlova with some fresh fruit.


----------



## vickyd

Luce thankfully Alex hates camping even more than i do so we've never had that dilemma! The pavlova that my mate makes is lovely...Really light and just the right amount of sweetness!


----------



## Dazed

Love the individual pavlova idea. I actually did cupcakes so that each person could have their own little cake and I always loved that idea.


----------



## vickyd

I was thinking either pavlova or cupcakes, but i thought that the pavlova was more summery if you know what i mean!


----------



## LucyJ

Or pavlova and cupcakes ok I maybe a little focused on food at the moment :haha:


----------



## vickyd

Ive been obsessing over food all day! I really could go for some lobster pasta....Cost a fortune though and im skint at the mo...


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Im so glad it was not cancer:hugs:

Raz- OPKs will always pick up some hormone through out your cycle but can be used sometimes as an indicator of pregnancy. I usually test with opks before using an hpt and if there is a dark 2nd line it usually means I am pregnant. 

I just saw your chart sorry about the temp drop but like Megg said its not over yet! Have fun camping!!!

Allie- it sounds like Alex had a great birthday. I hope the iron supplement helps with the light headedness. I read some where that during this stage of pregnancy our blood pressure is much lower than normal so maybe that is whats causing your dizziness:shrug: 

Jenny:hugs:

Vicky- that is awesome your friend is going to make your cake as a wedding present. You definitely have some good connections:thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Just back from scan and all ok, no shock there really as its my translocation that most likely causes my MC's. Just got to wait for the appointment for the FS to come through now to get all the results from everything else now.

I love the idea of little cup cakes for everyone, and if you have the time its something you could do yourself and save a bit of money!

I love camping but its not really the staying in the tent i enjoy, we are going to a dog show with the northern Inuit soicety. We go down the saturday night have a BBQ and a drink catch up with mates while all the dogs run about and play with all the kids. The show is on the sunday and then sunday night is another knees up and relax. I like hotels but its difficult with the dogs and you never feel 100% welcome there, saying that though we are going to a dog friendly place in the lakes in september so will see how that goes x


----------



## Dazed

I know what you mean Raz. We want to take our Husky with us up to the mountains, but there aren't very many pet friendly hotels.


----------



## LucyJ

It's quite in here this weekend hope everyone is alright and having a good weekend.

It was meant to be sunny here but its grey and miserable been for a little walk with steve but then it started to rain so we didnt go far has stopped now. Steve is stripping wallpaper (he wont let me help bless him) in the spare room and I'm downstairs watching tv Im meant to be sorting through boxes but havnt quite got round to it yet.

:hugs: to all


----------



## vickyd

Hello everyone! I was away for the weekend at the beach house, didnt stay in much so didnt log in but i see I havent missed much lol! We had a pretty good weekend, spent alot of time at the beach (actually the beach bar haha!) and we did a bit of bar hopping which he hadnt done in ages. I spent way too much money but i though fuck it, i got a nice bonus on Thursday i might as well celebrate. Other than that not much to report, my MIL did my head in all weekend (one of the reasons i spent too much time at the bar) and my sil was also getting on my nerves but i cut her some slack as she is waiting to see if the IVF worked.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i had a pretty quiet weekend spending it with paul and aarron paul and i have been arguing well me snapping at him but im on the mend i passed the "clot" friday as it was heavy friday and sat light yesterday and woke up with nothing today so i am feeling abit more positive today im ordering my shoes for my outfit oh i have stopped smoking again paul is on anti oxidants and we are going to ntnp for now i wont find out whats happening with the clinic until tomorrow when i call i think i should be tested for nk cells as i had a bad dose of glandular fever when i was 14 and i read that that can increase nk cells i will ask if they do testing for it . how was everyone's weekend

gaynor darling if you read this you have gone from my fb hun :( ii dont know where you have gone:( then when i try to look for you it says your page is not available xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen glad the passing wasnt too harsh...Good luck with the not smoking, im still puffing away so if you find an easy way to quit let me know!


----------



## jenny25

vicky your just awesome paul and i were talking about maybe going to athens for a little break for a few days after the wedding :D i thought awesome and then i thought of you  xxx


----------



## vickyd

OOOOhhhhhh!!! Yay! Defo come to Athens!! Ill make you start smoking again lol!!!!


----------



## jenny25

hahaha awesome hun :D i need to sort out aarrons passport as he doesnt have one i will check prices etc can you recommend any cheap accommodation possibly that has a pool ? xx


----------



## vickyd

Ill have a look, although as far as i know hotels with a pool are quite pricey in Athens at least during peak season. When are you thinking of coming??


----------



## jenny25

anytime really from the 25th september hunny xxxx


----------



## vickyd

The crown plaza 
https://www.hotel-rez.com/hw/a272574/index.htm?lbl=ggl-en 
is a good choice. You dont wanna be smack in the center as youve seen on the news the riots that happen quite often lol! This hotel is walking distance from my place, very close to the center, to a metro station but still relativeley far from potential riots.


----------



## jenny25

that is awesome hun im gonna book it xx


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenny25

yay vicky we might see ya girl ;) wooo hooo xxx


----------



## vickyd

You will defo see me chicka! Ill take you out Athens style!


----------



## LucyJ

Jen that sounds lovely a brake away will be so good for you all. How are the wedding plans going?

Vicky glad you had a good weekend apart from your MIL! 

Its beautiful here but to hot for me really wish I had a pool in my garden hoping Steve will take me swimming when he gets home from work well I say swimming what I mean is floating :flower:


----------



## vickyd

Its really hot here too Luce but what else is new... My sis is packing for her island holiday, shes going to koufonissia and im sooooo envious!!!
https://www.koufonisia.net/


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky it looks beautiful I want to be there floating in the sea. I'd sneak into your sis luggage. :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

ooo yes vicky we must meet:D:D:D

hey lucy it is warm aint it  

well i have contacted a prof lesley regan and a prof raj rai their doing a clinical study trial on antiphospholipid syndrome so im putting myself forward for it i left a msg on their answer machine . i was out today and i bought some nail varnish and im going to try some nail marbling :D xx


----------



## Megg33k

Jealous! LOL I'm away for a weekend and come back to find Jenny running off to Athens to meet Vicky? WTF? I need to win the lottery so I can afford to travel to other countries! I need to get out of this place! LOL


----------



## jenny25

lol its a 4 day honeymoon lol xxx


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! Happy Monday! 

Oh, Vicky, I'm so jealous of your sis, that place looks amazing! I would do what Lucy suggests and hop in her luggage haha. 

Jenny, that would be so awesome if you were able to meet Vicky in Athens! I would so want to be there as well, though! :) So far we've had two disco meet ups I think....Sugar and Nato in London and Amy and Hearty in San Fran.

Jenny, glad the worst of your period is over and you are feeling more positive. It would be great to get in that study!

Lucy, hope you're keeping cool. We had a horrible heat wave last week and I am so glad it's over. It's still warm but not "Heat Warning" hot like it was then. I think pregnancy affects your ability to tolerate the heat! I don't know how you did it last summer, Vicky.

AFM I had a good weekend away for Alex's Bday.We had a great time and fit in a bunch of activies-zoo, aquarium, swimming, dinner and pub, shopping. I had a bit of brown discharge yesterday after walking around for 6 hours, though. :( I was so sore and tired from walking so much it hurt to walk and then I went to the bathroom and saw a few spots on my pantyliner and I was like right, time to drive home! We had a 3 hour drive home where I put my feet up to recover. It's frustrating to me because I had NO spotting of any kind all through first tri and now I've had it twice in 2nd tri. Last time, after my u/s, I went running to Dr. but she told me not to worry if it's brown, so I am trying not to worry. I'm hoping I just over did it.


----------



## vickyd

Allie hun dont worry, it happens when you overdo it. It happened to me at work around week 26 if iremember correctly and i stayed home a couple of days and everything was ok. Being preggo in the heat is hard man...I was lucky i was only in my first trimester last summer, and i spent alot of time at the beach lol!


----------



## jenny25

aww allie you need to slow down girl your doing too much put your feet up and relax hun mwah xx

well i spoke to the clinic and normally when you get a positive blood test pregnancy test you get discharged well cause mine came and went as quick im not getting discharged , maria said that i need to wait until my next af starts and to call her to go for a day care thing paul and i i have to have baseline e2 bloods i think its called then i will start the clomid so your looking at possibly september before i start clomid who knows maybe a wedding baby if concieved right lol well i have started feeling sick urgh i hate it feeling so blah so i think a quiet day is on order xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen thats really good news that you will not be discharged! A wedding baby is very romantic, it happened to a friend of mine! Defo put your feet up and get Paul to spoil you today!


----------



## jenny25

yeah i know :D on the other had the dr who helped us at the recurrent mc clinic his Secretary called me and she is going to email me all my tests i have had done their and im going to send them off to a lesley regan i was advised to see her i have asked for a price too find out how much it is too see her privately if i cant afford it she does do nhs aswell so now its just a waiting game , paul wont be home till after 10 tonight he is working at his day job then he is stewarding at football tonight he said about me and aarron going over to watch the game as he wants aarron too meet the players x


----------



## Round2

Hi Everyone! I'm back from my vacation to Niagara Falls. Had a blast, but am so tired! It was super hot there and we did tons of walking. We loved it though. Now I'm off for the next two weeks.

Allie, how annoying that you're getting spotting now? Take it easy!

Jenny, I'm glad to hear you sounding so positive. A wedding baby would be so perfect. I'm excited for you and Vicky to meet-up.

It's been really quiet in here lately. 

AFM, I've been taking a TTC brain vacation. Hasn't done much good though as I tested this morning. It was another BFN. It's weird I'm not sad anymore each month, just kind of numb and pissed off. I called my doctor this morning to see if I can get into a hepatoligist in another city. Apparently Ottawa only has one specialist and she's got a huge waiting list. I need to speed up this IUI thing.


----------



## vickyd

Round is there any way of going private in another city? I would be so pissed off if i had to wait...


----------



## Razcox

Another one back from there jollies today and back to work boooo! But it does give me time to catch up on here and stuff :)

Allie - I am sure everything is fine and you have just maybe pushed your self a bit too much, take it easy for a few days hun x

Jenny - Great news about the dr's and not being discharged. I also think a wedding baby would be very sweet and a great story to tell when they are older. 

Megg - How are you? Downloaded all of QAF US the other day so poised and ready for boy on boy action overload in the comming months :)

Round - Glad you had a nice time away, its great to forget all about TTC sometimes and have a break. Sorry about the BFN though and the waiting list, waiting sucks ass!

AFM - Not much to report really just waiting, waiting for AF to go, waiting to hear from the PCT and waiting for the FS to write to us about all the results. I did have a great time at the weekend and enjoyed a nice drink with my mates. Raina our younger bitch won her class and i got to ride a stunning friesian stallion around the ring :) Here he is isnt he stunning!

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/184040_242212995800512_100000354396064_837191_7171875_n.jpg

Also got to met a couple of the pups as well and get some photos for our website now they are 6 months old. They have gotten so big now!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! I've had the seasons downloaded for some time now, Raz. In fact, I was inspired to watch some of it again after we talked about it the other day. Maybe I'll work more on that tomorrow!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. It was one tan/brown spot about the size of my pinky nail on the pantyliner...but of course I felt I needed reassurance! I think I'm slowlly becoming less neurotic about things though. Baby boy is kicking away and it never came back so I definitely think that was a lesson in being too ambitious that day. As my midwife told me when it happened after my u/s, if it were 'bad' blood it would be red and continue. I bought some baby stuff yesterday and it felt so good! I also got a maternity dress to wear to my cousin's wedding this weekend. I will post a bump pic in it as I really love how much it is designed to show off the bump. I've started to look properly pregnant and I'm enjoying having people open doors for me and pick up stuff I've dropped in the stores, etc. :haha: 

Jenny, that's good news about not being taken off. Sorry you're feeling sick and I hope you are having a relaxing day. 

Round, glad Niagra Falls was good! What are your plans for the next two weeks off?

Raz, sounds like you had a nice weekend. Beautiful horse!


----------



## Razcox

I hadnt downloaded it before as i did have all 5 seasons on some dodgy import DVD's but they are scratched to hell from being watched so many time and the fact they have been through 4 house moves! Looking forward to seeing my boys again :)


----------



## Sparkly

I had a scan this morning the news was devastating, my baby is dead. No heartbeat, growth stopped last week :cry::cry:

I'm heartbroken again


----------



## Razcox

Sparkly said:


> I had a scan this morning the news was devastating, my baby is dead. No heartbeat, growth stopped last week :cry::cry:
> 
> I'm heartbroken again

Oh no hunny i am so sorry, huge cyber hugs to you xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Gaynor I am so sorry I am heartbroken for you :cry: I know there are no words that can take the pain away or make it better for you just know I am thinking of you and Glenn. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Oh darling :( gaynor sweetie i am so so so sorry :( ive tried too msg you on fb hun but you have disapered from my friends list xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

i'm so sorry honey..I don't have the right words. i'm so fucking sad and angry for you right now!!


----------



## Round2

Oh Gaynor, I just can't believe it. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Sparkly

I have to have another scan in the morning, which will be a waste of fucking time! Then we have to decide on 'management' 

The stupid bitch called my baby 'product' i told her never to refer to my baby as product again, hopefully she will think next time!


----------



## jenny25

Are you still in spain darling? How fecking rude she should learn how too be more fucking respectful daft bint xx


----------



## Sparkly

No Jen, I had a tiny bit of spotting at lunchtime yesterday, I was worried, so I altered my flight and came straight home, I had the scan 2 hours after I landed


----------



## yogi77

I'm so so sorry gaynor...:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Oh darling :( here is my number hun 07837172240 im here for you day or night hun i know things are pretty shit :( hows glenn ? Xx


----------



## jenny25

Oh darling :( how is glenn? Here is my mobile number 07837172240 i am here for you day or night anytime hun sending massive massive hugs hun xxx


----------



## Allie84

I'm so, so sorry Sparkly. :cry: I just cannot bellieve this. I'm so upset for you!!! :hug:


----------



## vickyd

:cry::cry::cry: Im so sad for you and Glen.....FUCK


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god, Gaynor... My heart just dropped! I feel sick! I'm so sorry... I can't fucking believe it! Fucking rubbish... all of this! My thoughts are with you and your family. I'll light my memorial candle for you from now until I go to bed! :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

thank you all

I'm waiting for a call back from a private clinic atm. I'm not going back to the NHS and continue to let them call my baby 'product' I'm hoping they can see me today. I want the baby's chromosones testing to see if there was any problem, so they can give me an ERPC and get it tested straight away. After 2 losses in a row I can't put my family through this heartbreak again without finding out exactly what's going wrong.


----------



## Razcox

Hope they can see you today and i understand about the NHS, i think its stupid you have to lose 3 before they even bother to look into anything. My 2nd loss was also refered to as product more then once - Heartless bitches!

Huge :hug: to you and your family xx


----------



## jenny25

i understand gaynor we mc again also im currently in the process of trying to find places that do level 2 testing nk cells .. i dont blame you for not wanting to go back to the nhs i feel the nhs have let alot of people down xxx


----------



## vickyd

I cant beleive that they referred to your baby as a product...Truely shocking especially in the UK where they are so concious about saying the right thing and not offending...I must say the Greek NHS has gone up in my appreciation as they are at least very comforting in times like these. Saying that i went 100% private wth Hero as i needed answers and i needed them fast before i even contemplated getting pregnant. Sparkly i hope you get the care you deserve, i wonder sometimes if the medical proffessionals have any clue how hard it is on our families when we suffer yet another un-explained loss...


----------



## LucyJ

Gaynor I don't blame you going private it seems it all depends on were you are in the country as to how you get treated with the NHS I have to say I have been lucky if you can call it that with the way we were treated with our losses but that was down to the staff who looked after us. I totally agree with Raz it's horrendous you have to suffer 3 losses before they will do anything.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly- I cant believe it:cry: I am so sorry hun:hugs:

Jenny- a trip to Athens sounds AMAZING! Im jealous and am in desperate need of some R & R. Im glad you didnt get discharged. FX for a sticky wedding baby!!!

Allie- sorry to hear you were spotting again. Even when the doc says not to worry its still so hard. It does sounds like maybe you just over did it so try to take it easy. Ive had a few worried days this week too Ill post in my journal. 

Round- welcome back Round! I hope things start progressing for you soon. 

Raz- It sounds like you had a great weekend as well! The horse is beautiful!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly, I'm so very sorry to hear your devastating news.


----------



## Sparkly

I had another scan today, it just confirmed yesterday's.

I'm having an ERPC in the morning, my baby will be sent for testing straight after, unfortunately we have to wait 6 weeks for the results!

My parents have offered us the money to have IVF next time, plus every goddamn test they have for us, I need to know where my body is going wrong!


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly 6 weeks isnt so bad, i had to wait 3 months after my last loss.. Good to hear that you will have some financial support from your folks doll, ill be praying that you have your forever baby very soon..


----------



## Round2

Sparkly, I'm so sorry again. I know you knew what to expect today, but it's always hard to hear it's final. Your parents are wonderful to offer to pay for IVF. Glad your getting everything tested.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad you're going to be taken care of Gaynor! My heart's broken for you! :(


----------



## LucyJ

Gaynor I will be thinking of you today. I know you will get through this but it will take time here for you :hugs:

That is so lovely of your parents to offer you the money for IVF and testing.

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

i will be thinking of you today gaynor darling mwah thats great news about your parents hunny xxx


----------



## vickyd

wheres everyone disappeared to???? :cry::cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm still here! I just don't ever have anything to report! :shrug: My life has become awfully boring!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm here just doing housework well sorting and putting my ironing away which I did at 2am this morning as I couldnt sleep. Also trying to remember to take my antibiotics had a slight flare up with my skin and a bit of the eczema looks a little infected saw the nurse yesterday and she said best to put me on a course now to knock it on the head.

Got my scan tomorrow morning and steve and I are going home to see my mum & dad. We were going to go to buckingham palace on saturday to see the royal wedding dress but we couldnt get tickets much to my dad and steve's relief :haha: so dont know what we will do now. It's our 3rd wedding anniversary next tuesday so trying to organise a present for steve can't believe we've been married nearly 3 years and what a 3 years its been such a roller coaster we are definitely stronger for what we have been through.


----------



## Allie84

I think it gets really quiet in here after someone has bad news.....

Aww, Lucy, happy upcoming anniversary! It sounds like it was a lucky escape for the men and Buckinham Palace. ;) It would be fun to see the dress, I must say....sorry you were up in the middle of the night but at least you were doing something productive, I guess (though I imagine sleep would have been way better).

Vicky, you are an engineer, right? I thought of you because for work I was researching a biomedical engineering firm in Greece!

AFM, today is my dad's birthday so we are taking him out for dinner tonight. After work I also have to go buy some accessories for the dress I bought to wear to my cousin's wedding on Saturday. I also need to buy some underwear that won't show a panty line because the material on the dress is really thin!


----------



## Round2

I'm here too.....just on vacation so haven't spent much time in front of a computer.

My anniversary was on Sunday, but we went out for dinner last night. Then we came home and tried out our new hot tub. It was sooooo nice! There were so many stars out last night, I could have stayed in there forever.

I've given up on this cycle. Been getting BFN's for a few days now. Good thing I'm on vacation and have lots of distractions.

I finally spoke to my doctor about the referrals I need to get IUI. She's trying really hard to get me into any doctor in the city so I can get the Hep C stuff cleared for IUI. I need to see a hepatoligist if I do have Hep C, but apprently a GI doc can do the testing to see if I have the disease. There's only one hepatologist in Ottawa so the wait is ridiculous, but GI doctors are much more common so I should be able to see someone sooner....I HOPE!!!


----------



## yogi77

I'm still here lurking all the time. So sorry to read the bad news lately and big hugs to everyone :hugs:

I don't have much to report except that my blood pressure is being managed with the medication. I have a home monitor that I have to use several times a day to keep an eye on it. All of my blood tests and urine tests for pre-eclempsia came back great and I have no protein in urine, no swelling or headaches etc. so that was a relief. 

Only a few more weeks now. I sure am ready to meet this baby! :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

I'm here. Drugs are making me a little manic so I just stalk.


----------



## hoping:)

Happy anniversary to Lucy and Round!

Round your anniversary night sounds very romantic. 

Allie- Have fun at dinner tonight! Are you going anywhere special? Lately I've been craving crab or lobster....mmmmmmm

yogi- I'm glad your BP has been manageable! You are full term tomorrow!!!


I've been checking in every so often too but I've been a major slacker laterly.


----------



## jenny25

im here too i just been out and about today with a friend and now my bridesmaids dresses dont go with their shoes arghhhhh on the other hand i had a midwife call me from the breavement midwifes no one had passed on that the pregnancy didnt make it she deeply apologised to me , on the upside my old midwife diane is popping out on sat too come see me which i think is nice i also have a scan on tuesday to make sure everything is normal up their i dunno if i should bother x


----------



## vickyd

Glad to see that the thread isnt dying just yet...

Allie im a chemist not an engineer but im curious what research you are doing that would involve a greek firm???

Luce im with the men in your family! I would be sooo bored if i had to visit the dress!!! Id be down the street in a pub instead lol!

Yogi its so funny that youre 36 weeks and you still have a few weeks to go and i gave birth at 34 weeks! Hope the time flys by and that you dont have any bp worries till the end!

Megg i see you are obsessed with these (correct me if im wrong) Torchwood fellas! Im seriously considering downloading this show just to see what the fuss is all about!

AFM, got my wedding shoes. They arent actually in the slightest wedding shoes but i really hate the white, silver strappy shoes that seem to monopolise bridal shoes. Mine are a deep tan color, ill post some pics tomorrow! Other than that not much else going on...preparing for my China trip, which means obsessing about the flight...I really hate flying!!


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi glad all your blood tests have come back ok and the med's are controlling your bp. Wow not long left do you feel prepared?

Vicky I had a nightmare getting wedding shoes especially as none of the shops that had shoes I liked stocked my size. The ones I got I loved and spent a lot of my wedding day when talking to family/friends making them look at my shoes and smelling my bouquet. :haha: Look forward to seeing your shoes. How long are you going for? I love flying jealous you get to.

Jen that's nice of your midwife to come and see you. Oh no about the shoes but sure you'll get it sorted. 

Allie Happy Birthday to your dad hope he has a great day. :cake:

Round hope you get an appointment soon. Sorry about the bfn hope you have lovely vacation.


----------



## vickyd

Luce im staying 8 days...Im gonna miss my baby so much but i got to secure another bonus before September...


----------



## Dazed

You know... I just used a pair of white shoes I wore to prom for my wedding. My thinking was that no one was going to really get a good look at them and they were coming off right after the ceremony anyways. I worked out. I had bought a pair of cute flip flops with crystals on them to wear once the ceremony was done.


----------



## Razcox

I'm still here too lurking, got nothing to report as i am at the super boring bit of my cycle . . .


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Glad to see that the thread isnt dying just yet...
> 
> Allie im a chemist not an engineer but im curious what research you are doing that would involve a greek firm???
> 
> Luce im with the men in your family! I would be sooo bored if i had to visit the dress!!! Id be down the street in a pub instead lol!
> 
> Yogi its so funny that youre 36 weeks and you still have a few weeks to go and i gave birth at 34 weeks! Hope the time flys by and that you dont have any bp worries till the end!
> 
> Megg i see you are obsessed with these (correct me if im wrong) Torchwood fellas! Im seriously considering downloading this show just to see what the fuss is all about!
> 
> AFM, got my wedding shoes. They arent actually in the slightest wedding shoes but i really hate the white, silver strappy shoes that seem to monopolise bridal shoes. Mine are a deep tan color, ill post some pics tomorrow! Other than that not much else going on...preparing for my China trip, which means obsessing about the flight...I really hate flying!!

Its not exactly ALL the Torchwood fellas! Its really only John Barrowman (Captain Jack on Torchwood). He originated on the new version of Doctor Who (that you hate... I know)! But, the series is actually spectacular! Especially series 2-3... 4 only just started! You have to start with 1 though! Wouldn't make any sense otherwise!

Other fella in my avatar is David Tennant who was (again with more Doctor-hate) the 10th Doctor Who! He will always be MY Doctor! :cloud9:

I like to escape into sci fi... I can let the rest of my life melt away there!

Waiting for the shoe pic! I hate buying/wearing shoes, but I do like to look at them! LOL


----------



## vickyd

hahaha!!! You hate wearing shoes????? Must be hard going barefoot in Illinois!!!!!!
I go barefoot after a few drinks by the way! Ill post the pics tonight after i rummage through my disgusting house and locate my camera....Its truely a fucking mess, never ever have i let it go so badly..


----------



## LucyJ

Hey girls back from my scan and it's mixed news they are bit concerened about little ones growth baby is still breech have done a big update in my journal if anyone would like to read it any advice would be good feeling a little worried and emotional.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> hahaha!!! You hate wearing shoes????? Must be hard going barefoot in Illinois!!!!!!
> I go barefoot after a few drinks by the way! Ill post the pics tonight after i rummage through my disgusting house and locate my camera....Its truely a fucking mess, never ever have i let it go so badly..

Its only hard to go barefoot in parts of Illinois. My sidewalk is pretty safe! :haha: But, yes... I hate wearing shoes. I prefer open toe and open heal. I hate socks even more!



LucyJ said:


> Hey girls back from my scan and it's mixed news they are bit concerened about little ones growth baby is still breech have done a big update in my journal if anyone would like to read it any advice would be good feeling a little worried and emotional.

I saw a bit of it on FB... You'd think you could finally catch a break! I know I don't have any advice though. I wish I did! Just sending good vibes and hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Lucy, I'm so sorry. You've been through enough already! What do the doctors think? Do they sound very worried?

I saw in your journal that the babies weight has continued to increase. I think that is a really good sign. As for the measurement being smaller, I would think something like that could easily be a matter of interpretation. I don't understand how the baby's limbs would grow shorter? I know it's hard to relax, but the end is near. You're going to be a Mommy very soon!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Megg and Round, its just as I start to relax and think this is it I'm now back with this worried feeling and my poor hubby has to be the strong one again while I burst into tears at the drop of a hat and need constant reassurance. Then I worry about my parents I'm seriously going to push them over the edge one day as my mum said its never simple with me, they are such a support for us both be lost without them but wish I didnt cause them so much worry.

Round they didnt seem to worried she said to me if she was really worried I would of been taken straight to the labour ward. She said they were concerened and it may be nothing but wanted to keep a close eye on us. She said the decision they need to make is whether little one would do better being delivered where he/she could be kept warm and breast fed or is little one better of inside me and at the moment baby is best of in me. As far as the measurements go its all seems to do with the progression they plot them on charts and the two they are concerened about instead of carrying on the trend have dipped a little.


----------



## Allie84

Aww Lucy, I saw your update on Facebook. :hugs: I'm off to read more details in your journal!


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - Will read more in your journal hun but if the doctors are not worried and think the LO is best of where he is then I would trust in them xxx

Megg - Watching QAF season 1, cant belive this was made in like 2000! Brian is just so sex on legs! Also is it just me that finds something very erotic about two blokes together?? :blush:


----------



## vickyd

Luce i posted in your journal...Dont worry everything will be ok!
I just spent 2 hours cleaning and only got through kitchen, bathroom and book case....I cant beleive the state of this flat..


----------



## vickyd

Oh my sil got a positive blood test today at 10 days after transfer!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats to your sister Vicky.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls I really would be lost without you all. Feeling much calmer now it was alot to take in. Steve took the rest of the day of to be with me which I am so thankful for and we're not going to my parents this weekend steve's going to crack on with the nursery/house things so if little one does come early we are a bit more prepared. :hugs:

Great news about your sil vicky.


----------



## Allie84

That's fantastic news, Vicky!!

Lucy, glad you're feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Lucy, glad you're feeling better. Good idea to focus on the nursery....sounds like your LO might be here really soon! Eeeeek!!

Vicky, that's great news about your SIL. I love hearing success stories from LTTC.

I've been cleaning my house for two days straight and it's still a disaster!


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Lucy - Will read more in your journal hun but if the doctors are not worried and think the LO is best of where he is then I would trust in them xxx
> 
> Megg - Watching QAF season 1, cant belive this was made in like 2000! Brian is just so sex on legs! Also is it just me that finds something very erotic about two blokes together?? :blush:

He is! And... Uhm... YOU are asking ME if its just you who finds 2 blokes together erotic? You're preaching to the choir, sweetheart! Its only about my favorite thing in the world! No drooling smiley in the world big enough for that!!! LOVE IT!

The only thing about season 1... I can't stand Justin in season 1, despite the remarkable amount of love that I have develop for him later on! He was such an annoying little twat in season 1! 



vickyd said:


> Oh my sil got a positive blood test today at 10 days after transfer!

Fantastic!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

Lovely news about your SIL Vic x


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Oh my sil got a positive blood test today at 10 days after transfer!

Thats great news! :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly how you feeling today???


----------



## Sparkly

vickyd said:


> Sparkly how you feeling today???

I was bursting with energy this morning, so got lots of housework, laundry and ironing done, I just can't do the lying around in bed feeling sorry for myself shit, I just need to get on. Now of course I am knackered :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

keeping busy is a great way to get through the day! Now relax and have a long drink..
I on the other hand still have a mountain of ironing to do...


----------



## Sparkly

vickyd said:


> keeping busy is a great way to get through the day! Now relax and have a long drink..
> I on the other hand still have a mountain of ironing to do...

Lol! My diamond of a mother spent 2 days at my house getting to the bottom of my ironing mountain......so I'm trying to keep on top of it...i just hate doing it, so boring!!


----------



## vickyd

try doing it when your house has an average temperature of 32 degrees WITH the AC on!!!


----------



## Round2

Glad you have some energy Sparkly. Thinking about you, hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Megg33k

Ironing? Really? You people iron? I'm a failure of a wife!


----------



## Round2

Megg33k said:


> Ironing? Really? You people iron? I'm a failure of a wife!

Haha, I was thinking that too. I'm not even sure if own an iron!!


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ironing? Really? You people iron? I'm a failure of a wife!
> 
> Haha, I was thinking that too. I'm not even sure if own an iron!!Click to expand...

I've lost 2 or 3 in my house and haven't cared enough to look for them! :haha: I don't iron! :nope:


----------



## vickyd

Hmm Megg and Round live in a nudist colony then!!!!
Just the fact that i have a husband who wears a suit everyday would make it impossible for me not to iron!!!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm another ironer but hate ironing when its hot I've been doing the ironing in the early hours of the morning when its cooler and I cant sleep. 

Vicky weres the picture of your shoes?


----------



## vickyd

oh right i forgot about that lol! Ill do it tomorrow, im soooo tired i cant get off the couch and get them!! My arms are aching man....
Lucy how you holding up??? Stress under control???


----------



## LucyJ

Doing bit better today thanks steve has kept me distracted and have had lots of visitors checking on me. My brother came round to see me with my 6 year old niece she wanted to see me and paint my nails as a treat because I'm having a baby bless her then we watched a film. I got lots of cuddles which I really needed. Im on edge about babies movements again just as I had started to relax was worried little one wasn't moving as much but as soon as I was curled up on sofe with my niece watching a film baby starting wriggling so think its my anxiety causing LO to be quieter, if that makes sense.

Didn't sleep too great had some horrid dreams my brain processing things I guess. Everyones support has really helped me stay calm and your comment in my journal really helped me so thank you for that. 

Just want to get to monday then friday.


----------



## vickyd

Hun i also had tons of anxiet about less movement..I ate TONS of chocolate in those 2 weeks lol! I gained 4 Kg just trying to get Hero to kick...I was actually in a way releived when i went in for the emergency c-section, at least i didnt have to deal with that constant worry you know what i mean???? 
Get as many cuddles as you can, they are the most therapeutic thing at times like these.

So im watching the new true blood series, cant say im loving it..Why have they turned eric into a moron???? I just cant see him act like such a goof! I want the old sexy Eric back!!!! Tara is doing my head in! Why is she still on the show?????She has nothing going on!


----------



## Megg33k

He doesn't quite wear a suit every day, but we buy as many "wrinkle-free" things as possible! Trust me, if he wants something ironed, he's probably going to have to do it himself! I have a steamer... That works well in a pinch! :)


----------



## Razcox

Sparkly - Bless your mum for doing all the ironing for you! I'm another one who liked to keep busy but i prefer to go out and do stuff fun. I find housework gives me far to much time to think at times like this. How are things going today?

Lucy - Your niece sounds very sweet and a bit of r &r was just what the doctor ordered it seems x

Vicky - I love the new season of true blood but then the 4th book was always one of my faves, i think its great to see another side of Eric. He is acting like this because he has been stripped of everything that has made him the man he was and left very vaunrable (sp?) 

Another none ironer here, my clothes are all none iron and dh does his own shirts of a morning. I had ironing and really cant do it!


----------



## Allie84

Glad you had a relaxing today yesterday, Lucy!

Looking forward to seeing some shoes, Vicky

Yeah, I don't iron for Alex....he irons his own shirts every morning. And if I'm being good about it I hang clothes from the dryer so I don't need to iron. 

The wedding was nice yesterday, but I am still tired from it! I have very little energy for long social engagements.


----------



## jenny25

https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/8618/cimg3122y.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

so here was my80's outfit for last nights party :D

sorry been missing been having loads too sort my hen night is vastly coming up 6 days i had a visit yesterday from the breavement midwife and she was great as always she suggested i go for immunology testing which the nhs dont pay for so i would need to go private for that as she has had a couple just like paul and i and they have had their baby after 7 miscarriages and she had therapy :D 

how has everyone been ? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Super cute, Jen!


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly- I&#8217;m glad to see you are keeping busy:thumbup:

Lucy- that was so sweet of your niece to come paint your nails. 

Vicky- I just finished the 3rd season of True Blood and will start the next season. I feel the same about Terra... she is only drama. She wasn&#8217;t really even in much of the books! I&#8217;ve read all of the books with exception of the last one and tend to favor the book over the t.v. show but I still can&#8217;t stop watching. 

I&#8217;m another non-ironer. If I need something ironed my hubby does it or I just throw it back in the dryer for a minute or 2. 

Allie- I&#8217;m the same way and get so burned out. I went to a baby shower on Saturday for 2 hours and then passed out as soon as I got home. 

Jen- you looked awesome at your party! The hair was perfect for the outfit:thumbup:

AFM- I&#8217;m so annoyed it is Monday. I&#8217;ve been so tired and barely dragged myself out of bed in time for work. This weekend I finally finished the mural on one of our nursery walls where the crib will go:D I will update my journal with a pic of it later today:thumbup: Yesterday we went to the new IKEA they built in Denver and then had a feast of lobster, shrimp and crab at the Aquarium. I had been craving seafood so Tim finally gave in:D

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Allie84

I am feeling just like you today, Amber, could barely get out of bed this morning. Ugh. I am SO TIRED. I thought this was just a first tri thing....I've been pretty good energy wise in 2nd tri but I feel hung over today. Maybe the energy burst is over for us?! Or maybe it's because we had busy weekends and our bodies can't take it. *yawn* 

I can't wait to see your mural. :happydance:

Jenny, looking good! Really cute outfit.


----------



## vickyd

Im thinking all of you own dryers and thats why you dont iron....I wish i could get one but i have absolutely no room in my tiny apartment for one. They also cost a fortune here cause people dont buy them, combination of small apartments and sun all year round!

So im heading off to Beijing tomorrow. As you all know i really hate flying, the fear is really starting to get to me and everything is a sign that i should not get on the plane. This time its the baddest yet, maybe has something to do with being a new mother?...One of our resident therapists can give me their opinion please!

I was really tired the last couple months of my pregnancy. In my case it was probably due to not being able to sleep cause i was suffering from really bad pelvic and hip pain. I was only sleeping like 3 hours every night.


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhh! Yes! I definitely own a dryer! I guess I might iron if I didn't! LOL I'd die without a dryer, because the smell of clothing that's air dried outside makes me gag. I hate the smell of outside. :sick:


----------



## vickyd

hahaha!!! WTF??????????? How can you hate the smell of outside????? Megg you crack me up man! The smell of airdried clothes is the best!


----------



## Megg33k

Everyone loves the smell of air-dried clothes... except me! It all started when I was a child... maybe 8 yrs old? My mom (unbeknownst to me) had hung my bed sheets outside to dry. When I went to bed, I called her in asking what was wrong with them because the smell was making me gag. So, it wasn't a pre-conceived notion... I didn't even know they had been air-dried. The smell of anything dried outside seriously makes me want to vomit. But, I also despise the "great outdoors"... I would never leave a climate controlled environment if I could help it. I absolutely cannot stand being outside. I hate the smells, the bugs, the dirt, the sun (especially the sun)... I hate it all. Its gross! I used to lie and say I didn't feel well when I was a kid so I wouldn't have to go outside for recess after lunch. I've ALWAYS hated being outside. :shrug: I know, I'm a huge weirdo!


----------



## Allie84

LOL Megg!! That is truly unique!!!! I can't even imagine...and I LOVE the smell of clothes drying outside as well. 

But I'm probably weirder than you....case in point:

Vicky, I went for a period of a few years where every time I flew, EVERYTHING was a sign I shouldn't fly. The news, my dreams, my 'intuition', the phone convo I had with my parents, etc. I remember one time the night before I flew talking to my parents and I was convinced it was the last time I would speak to them. I cried when I got off the phone!! The next day I flew to Spain and I thought it was a miracle the plane made it. Then we flew to Ireland and I thought this must be when we're going down. I had six flights in total that trip...and it was the final leg going home that we hit turbulence and then I knew I had been right all along. :rofl: Of course we made it...and that was 2006, so I've flown tons of times since then. 

I've also cancelled a trip in the past and watched the news the days I would have flown and I was surprised the planes didn't go down. :blush: I'm also guilty of inspecting other passengers looking for 'terrorists.'

Needless to say, when dealing with a phobia, intuition and signs are meaningless.

I've managed to get over my fear enough that I have flown to both California and Colorado so far this year. :thumbup: I still do weird things like research the type of aircraft (which I'm interested in anyways) and stare down fellow passengers and of course this last flight I took half a Xanax. You will be FINE! I'm super jealous of you actually!!! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls 

Well what a day it has been feeling overwhelmed, scared dont think it has all sunk in yet to be honest.

Quick update so little one is being delivered early this thursday by c-section assuming bubs is still breech if by some chance baby has flipped round I'll be induced but I dont see that happening to be honest. Babys heartrate and fluid levels were all ok but thy were concerned about the flow of blood through the umblical cord. There was a lot of scans different people in and out then they went to speak to the consultant dr and we had to wait for the dr to come and see us. They din't feel that the placenta is working effectively enough and certaintly wouldn't keep little one going for another 4 weeks. They made the decision that the safest thing for our baby was to be delivered early so they can keep him/her warm and I can breastfeed. It was all very overwhelming and scary so much information to take in and process which to be honest I havnt. Im just being practical we're not ready at all so trying to get things done. Ive got to have a course of 4 steriod injections to help baby's lungs the first one will be tonight at 9pm, then tomorrow at 9am and 9pm then last one on wed morning at 9am. We will have a better idea of times on wed at they will go through everything with regeard to the c-section.


----------



## roonsma

Oh Lucy!! Goodness!! As long as baby has something to wear, somewhere to sleep and his/her Mummy and Daddy he/she'll be fine :thumbup:

Don't worry honey, 36 weeks is a great gestation to get to :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

lucy darling everything will be fine try and relax as much as you can hun xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - My sis had her babe at 36 weeks on the dot naturally and she (the baby) - and so was mom! - was completely fine...no assistance needed at all...went home together the next day...some babes get fully baked sooner. I'm sure your little one will be fine.


----------



## vickyd

Lucy like i said on facebook, eveything will be ok! I think the most stressful thing is that in your mind you didnt have to give birth for another month and hence dont feel "prepared". Try and relax and just think this time next week youll be a mommy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Megg you are weird...But we love ya anyway!

I see you Nato


----------



## vickyd

Allie ill be on a total of 4 flights this week... Athens-Dubai, Dubai-Beijing and back. Im trying to think positive but my nerves are shot...I might just get hammered in Dubai as for some strange reason im not afraid to fly there but to Beijing...and im calling Megg weird!


----------



## grandbleu

I see you too *Nato*! :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Wow! By the end of the week you will have your LO. How exciting!!! I'm sure everything will be fine and you will finish what needs to be done.

Vicky- have an awesome trip!!!

Megg- you are truly unique:haha:

Hi Bleu! I haven't seen you around in a while. I can't believe you are nearly 30 weeks!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy darling you'll be fine!! I'm crossing everything for you xx

Also, look at it as this baby is meeting you one cycle sooner than you thought. So just imagine how upset you were at AF arriving the cycle before you got your BFP and there is this little one!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for all your support means a lot to me :hugs:

Had my first injection tonight and ow it hurt back tomorrow morning for next one then steve and I are of to a baby shop to pick some bits up we need and dont have yet then back home to carry on the sorting we're boxing everything up and putting it in cupboards so steve can get the nursery finished. Also getting our bedroom cleaned and organised so its ready for little one to be in with us. I've been washing baby clothes going to pack hospital bags tomorrow. Then wednesday we can clean and tidy the house.

Vicky how long did they keep you in hospital? I'm hoping they wont keep me in for to long but equally dont want to have to go home and leave little one there. 

I've accepted that I'll be having a c-section which is ok as the most important thing to me is this baby being delivered safely what I guess its worring me is that I wont get to hold baby or see my LO that the baby will just be whisked away. Also the only time I have been in theatre at the womens centre is when I had both my erpc so part of me associates them with my babies being taken from me if that makes sense. I think I'm just working through all the fears this certainly has been a rollar coaster of a pregnancy but on the happy side we get to meet our little one in 3 days :cloud9: I

I think steve and I are still processing it all its amazing how quickly things can change and we're lucky that we've been so closely monitered or they might not of picked up on it. They said they will send the placenta of for testing to see if theres a reason this has happened.


----------



## Allie84

Oh wow Lucy! :hugs: I'm sure that's come as quite a shock but you and LO will be fine! You're going to be a mummy this week! :happydance: As has been said, baby is a great gestation and I'm sure the the shock is that you thought you'd have more time to prepare...but you are ready to be a mum. :) It's normal to be super nervous especially at the thought of a c-section but they do them every single day at your hospital and you and baby will be great. So....are you thinking team blue or pink?

Hi bleu!! roonsma!!! cesca!! Nice to see you!!! :wave:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Allie, I've always thought team blue but now not so sure it's interesting as the lady who scanned us on friday referred to the baby as a she as did the midwife today. My midwife said she wouldnt be surprised if I had a little girl so I do wonder but to be honest I dont know not long to wait till we find out!! 

I have always thought I would have a boy as my first baby dont know why so most of the time if I dream about the baby its always a boy and if I dream about having a little girl she's normally my third baby.


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, do you think the lady who scanned you on Friday got a sneaky look at the baby's bits and accidently said something?


----------



## LucyJ

It did make me wonder whether it was a slip of the tongue especially as the midwife who did it today was in when we were being scanned!! There seems to be a mix of opinions as to what everyone thinks I've having. Steve's going to take a bump pic tomorrow which I will post and you can all say what you think it'd be interesting.


----------



## vickyd

Luce are you on blood thinners? If so you might have to have general anesthesia instead of an epidural. This was the case for me as i didnt have time to stop the thinners in time. If you have general anesthesia you will probably have to wait a few hours before going to SCBU to see LO. If you have an epidural then you will see her straight away!
Hero was in SCBU for a total of 2 weeks, i was discharged after 5 days. It was hard leaving the hospital without her as you can imagine it only brought back memories of leaving the maternity hospital empty handed. The first couple days were hard, but i spent all day at the hospital and spent as much time with her as possible. In our case they would not let her go until she could have 40 ml milk on her own, and until her weight went to 2.3 Kg. From the preemie section on B&B i have seen that its different depending on the hospital policy. For example in the UK apparently they might discharge a preemie with oxygen for breathing regulation at home. Here this would never happen, they would keep her in until her breathing was fully regulated. This is because the majority of maternity hospitals are private and hence keeping the baby in the unit doesnt cost the state a cent. In any case, be prepared for a difficult first week but dont let it get you down. Read the threads on the preemie section and you will see that most girls there wont even consider your lo a preemie anyway lol! PM me if you have any questions, ill be taking my laptop with me to China. You ca also email me at [email protected].


----------



## Sparkly

oh how exciting Lucy, you're gonna be a Mummy in a couple of days. Baby will be fine :hugs: He/she is a fighter. Ben was born at 37 weeks without a problem.


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce are you on blood thinners? If so you might have to have general anesthesia instead of an epidural. This was the case for me as i didnt have time to stop the thinners in time. If you have general anesthesia you will probably have to wait a few hours before going to SCBU to see LO. If you have an epidural then you will see her straight away!
> Hero was in SCBU for a total of 2 weeks, i was discharged after 5 days. It was hard leaving the hospital without her as you can imagine it only brought back memories of leaving the maternity hospital empty handed. The first couple days were hard, but i spent all day at the hospital and spent as much time with her as possible. In our case they would not let her go until she could have 40 ml milk on her own, and until her weight went to 2.3 Kg. From the preemie section on B&B i have seen that its different depending on the hospital policy. For example in the UK apparently they might discharge a preemie with oxygen for breathing regulation at home. Here this would never happen, they would keep her in until her breathing was fully regulated. This is because the majority of maternity hospitals are private and hence keeping the baby in the unit doesnt cost the state a cent. In any case, be prepared for a difficult first week but dont let it get you down. Read the threads on the preemie section and you will see that most girls there wont even consider your lo a preemie anyway lol! PM me if you have any questions, ill be taking my laptop with me to China. You ca also email me at [email protected].

No not on blood thinners, they'd like me to be awake which I'm pleased about so I'll be given a spinal block which is apparatenly better than epidural it doesnt stay in the back. We've been told there major conerens are LO's breathing and being able to regulate body temp so we just dont know what will happen where baby will go whether it'll be the neonatal ward or with me. I know LO is considered more an early baby than premie if it was just because baby was breech it wouldnt be as worrying but its knowing that the placenta isnt working effectiviely that is adding another level of worry but I'm lucky that we've been so closely montiered as it means they picked up on it straight away. 

Thanks for all your support it really means a lot Hope your alright with the flying and you have a good trip. Thanks for the email address you will probably be hearing from me.

None of it has sunk in really we're just being practical at the moment getting things done and ready. Steve woke up this morning and ask me if it was all real or had he dreamt it. I only had a couple hours of sleep last night so hoping to get more tomorrow.


----------



## LucyJ

> oh how exciting Lucy, you're gonna be a Mummy in a couple of days. Baby will be fine He/she is a fighter. Ben was born at 37 weeks without a problem.

Thank you and your right this little one is a fighter. I havnt hit exictment yet apart from a moment where I thought on thursday we will know whether we have a little boy or girl but mostly I feel overwhelmed nothing feels real if that makes sense we're just being practical at the moment trying to get things organised.

Have had 2 of my injections next one in a hour and they bloody hurt but I dont care if it helps my little one.

How are you doing sweetie?


----------



## Sparkly

LucyJ said:


> oh how exciting Lucy, you're gonna be a Mummy in a couple of days. Baby will be fine He/she is a fighter. Ben was born at 37 weeks without a problem.
> 
> Thank you and your right this little one is a fighter. I havnt hit exictment yet apart from a moment where I thought on thursday we will know whether we have a little boy or girl but mostly I feel overwhelmed nothing feels real if that makes sense we're just being practical at the moment trying to get things organised.
> 
> Have had 2 of my injections next one in a hour and they bloody hurt but I dont care if it helps my little one.
> 
> How are you doing sweetie?Click to expand...


Well I have a bladder infection now, and have just been put on antibiotics by the emergency doctor, getting really fed up, it seems whatever can go wrong for me is doing :dohh:


----------



## LucyJ

You poor thing hope the antibiotics kick in soon. :hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Sparkly I hope the antibiotics help you quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

So glad you get to be awake for it, Lucy! :) 

Sparkly, I hope the antibiotics work and you feel better really soon.

Vicky, have a great time on your trip. We'll miss you! :hugs:

AFM, I am wondering if I have some type of bug. :( TMI but I have had diarrhea for two days. This has only happened to me once this pregnancy and that was _really_ early on...not even my course of antibiotics a few months ago did this to me! It's really unsual for me and I feel like poop (no pun intended)....I can't figure out what would have caused it. Should I call the doc or just wait for it to go away?


----------



## Megg33k

I ended up with an infection after my MC too... my antibiotics actually kicked in super fast though!


----------



## LucyJ

Well I managed to get a little bit of sleep not much but some is better than none. Yesterday got a bit stressfull felt that everything was sprialling out of my control the house is a mess so much to do in such a short amount of time worried about money as steve has had to take this week of which isn't in the plan he's self employed so if he doesnt work he doesnt earn any money and of course isn't entitled to any kind of support. I havnt been able to sort my maternity allowance been in the process of doing it should of got it all sorted this week I hoped but that wont happen now so its just one thing after another plus obviously I'm worried about tomorrow none of it seems real to be honest I'm sure it will tomorrow when I go in at the moment it's just not sunk in. Back to hospital at 9am today for final injection and to talk through tomorrow think they may take blood as well but not sure and check little ones position as if baby has turned I'll be induced rather than a c-section but dont really think little one is going to be moving. My mum is down today :happydance: thank goodness be so good to have her here.


----------



## Razcox

Lucy - Wow what a turn of events! Cant believe you are going to be a mummy so soon thats wonderful :happydance: Glad your mum is here to keep you company xx

Sparkely - Sorry about the infection hun and hope the AB kick in soon.

Allie - I would pop to the doctors to be on the safe side, not that there is much they can give you for it! Hope you feel better soon.

AFM - Waiting to OV which is dull but in other news we have guests yesterday. The new family that had Persha one of Ela's puppies poped by. She is so beautiful and so happy! We are also going to look at some rat kittens tonight to add to the furry tribe which i am really excited about. They are only 4 weeks so would be a few more weeks before we get them :)


----------



## Allie84

How did the appointment go, Lucy? :hugs: Really glad to hear your mum is going to be around. This week has flown by...can't believe the day is tomorrow already!!!

Thanks Raz. I have called and left a message with the doc so just waiting to hear back.

Glad you got to see one of your puppies! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Appointment went well got a little exicted at one point as they thought baby might have turned so sent me for a scan to check position but nope little one was just teasing us!! Saw the anthetist (sp?) which was usefull I'll be numb from the chest down which scares me a bit but at least I'll be able to feel my arms. Spoke to to the midwife about the whole procedure and it elevated some of my worries a little the main one being that if baby is ok and doesnt have to go to neonatal then I'll be able to do skin to skin contact with baby in recovery room which I'm pleased about as that is very important to me and was part of our orginal birth plan (which a million miles away from what is happenning but as long as little one is safe and okay thats all I care about it).

Had my blood pressure checked and blood taken went through consent form then we were allowed to go. Been trying to get house organised hate leaving it messy its not to bad but not how I would like to leave it guess I can't worry about that. I can't eat anything till after op now and have had to take two ranitidine tablets had one already next one at 6am tomorrow its to reduce acid in my tummy I think. 

We have to to go in for 8ish tomorrow morning I'm second on the list so should go down sometime between 10am and 11am, op is about an hour and then roughly 2 hours in recovery before being transfered to the ante/postnatel ward. I'll be in a 4 bed bay in TC which is transitional care hopefully little one will be with me and not in neonatal but its the neonatal staff that look after us. Hoping I'll be able to breastfeed wow I dont feel ready for any of this. 

There has been so much to process in such a short amount of time. Dont know when I'll be able to update tomorrow its all going to be very play it by ear but will try and get steve to update my FB.

Mum hasnt come down tonight we thought she'd be able to come onto the labour ward with us before I go down to theatre but she wasnt allowed so she would of ended up waiting on her own for possible 5 hours and I didnt want her being worried and alone so she's coming down tomorrow morning with my dad who has a appointment at the diabetic clinic tomorrow am which is why he wasnt coming down tonight. They'll leave straight after that and will be here by half one I think general visiting isn't till half 2 so it'll only be an hour to wait but steve will be able to come out and see them.

Sorry for such a long post. Dont know when I'll get back on but will be thinking of you all thanks for all the support love you lots xx p.s. hope this all makes sense of to bed now hopefully will sleep. xx


----------



## Round2

Haven't had a chance to catch up, but just wanted to say good luck tomorrow Lucy! So excited for you, can't wait to see your perfect little baby.


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Lucy!


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Lucy. Will be thinking about you. Can't wait to see pics of your baby!


----------



## Sparkly

Good luck for today Lucy, I'm sure all will be well and your baby will be a beauty :hugs: xxx


----------



## jenny25

good luck lucy darling xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Lucy! xxx


----------



## Razcox

Good luck today lucy cant wait to hear about the LO xx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda so lovely to see you thank you how are you?

Update from my journal sorry just copied and pasted sorry can't make my brain function.

Thank you for all your support keep thinking of us as with this pregnancy nothing has gone to plan went in this morning to be told there was a delay so we would go down a bit later then we were told there were no neonatal cots avliable. They decided to moniter bubs and then decide whether to transfer me somewhere else in the country or deliver baby tomorrow. Talk about a stressfull morning. Babys heartrate is good which they are pleased with and little one has been wriggling away so decided to bring me back in tomorrow to deliver little one they seemed confident there should be some avaliable cots tomorrow as have some babies ready to transfer to transitional care if not we will be transfered somewhere else they won't let me go any longer than tomorrow as they are aware that the placenta isn't working effectively. Im considered urgent but not an emeregency.

I am exhuasted and of course hungry so been eating and drinking water to reydrate myself while I can as have to take the same pills again today as yesterday one at 10pm and one at 6 am tomorrow then nill by mouth although going in a bit later tomorrow so can have a light breakfast at about half 5. 

I am taking it easy today as feel so overwhelmed a little stressed and emotional. So much to take in and process.

Sassy still not quite there yet and yes it has been one hell of a journey which still isn't over just want my little one to be safe and sound. Thank you for your kind words it means a lot to me.

Love you all xx


----------



## Sparkly

Awww Lucy sorry about today, but tomorrow is defo the big day sweetie, try and get some rest :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sparkly been resting today steve has been great looking after me and doing stuff in the house made him stop now but he cant just sit needs to be busy. I just feel wiped out in everysense physically, mentally and emotionaly.

What a few days it has been in fact what a few years it has been such a rollercoaster!

:hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

Not too much longer now Lucy.


----------



## Dazed

Sending around a second good luck to Lucy for a speedy and safe arrival of LO. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Ughh...no update from Lucy yet? I was hoping I'd wake up to some good news! I'm so anxious to hear!


----------



## Dazed

What is up with you Round... Miss 19dpo?


----------



## Round2

Ha...I'm on vacation! AF came 4 days ago, just too lazy to dig out my fertility friend password. I'll update on Monday once I'm back at work.


----------



## Megg33k

Quoted from Facebook 10 hours ago:

Lucy M**** is very happy to announce the safe arrival of our beautiful son Benjamin Michael James born 3:06pm weighing 5lbs 4oz


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you for sharing *Megg*! 

Lovely news to wake up to - *CONGRATULATIONS*!!! *Lucy* and family :blue: safely arrived!


----------



## Sparkly

Such wonderful news to wake up to! Congratulations to Lucy and Steve :happydance: Benjamin is a lovely name too :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Lucy! :yipee:

Sorry about the witch Round :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I hope she doesn't mind me posting it. But, I didn't want you girls worrying! :)


----------



## pregoinnorge

Congratulations Lucy and Steve! :) :) :)


----------



## SMFirst

Great news for Lucy + Steve :) Hope all goes smoothly from here...


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! :wave:

We have been out of town at another family reunion. Awww, I was hoping I'd come home to news of Lucy's LO and so happy that I did! :happydance: Must pop on to Facebook and leave her a comment! Lucy, if you read this here, I am soooooo happy for you and Steve and little Benjamin. I predicted he'd be a boy. ;) You deserve this so much! I hope you're recovering well. :hugs:

Sorry about AF, Round. Hope you're enjoying your vacation!! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Megg of course I dont mind thank you for updating I managed to briefly get on fb to update on steves phone but couldnt get on b&b. Thank you for all your kind words, we are now home :happydance: will try and update probably later if not tomorrow xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh good! :kiss:


----------



## Allie84

Yay Lucy, glad you're home! Looking forward to hearing about it and seeing pics! :happydance:


----------



## yogi77

Congratulations Lucy, so happy for you. Love the name :flower:

I'm also happy to update that we had a baby girl on Aug 5 7lb 12oz...2 weeks early, what an amazing surprise....so in love! :cloud9:

Will update more later


----------



## heart tree

Just saw your FB post April. What a lovely surprise. And Lucy, I was following you like a hawk on FB. So pleased all is well. 2 disco babies in one week. Congrats to both new moms. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Round2

Yayyyy Yogi! I was so suprised to see your news. Congrats, can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Yogi and Lucy! :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

OMG Yogi!!!! I can't believe it! I had no idea!!!! Congratulations!!!!! I am so happy for you!! I'm looking forward to hearing your birth story and seeing photos (when you get a chance). :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, April! I saw on FB! What a nice surprise!


----------



## Razcox

Wow congrates on to the two new mums! :happydance: Well done to Lucy and Yogi xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congratulations Yogi and Lucy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Round2

Hi Everyone,

Not much to catch up on consdering I've been away for two weeks!! Where is everyone? I'm back at work now, I need have people to chat with all day. Get your butts back here!

Yogi and Lucy, how are you doing? Can't wait to see these disco babies.

Sparkly, how ya doing? I had a UTI after my last D&C. Apparently it's quite common. Hope it's cleared up for you.

Raz, saw you OV'd good luck. I hope this is your month.

Allie, how ya feeling? Did the stomach bug clear up? Sucks being sick in the summer.

Finally back from my vacation. Such a busy couple of weeks. We went to Niagara Falls, a few cottages, camping and two waterparks. I'm exhausted today but feel very relaxed.

I did alot of soul searching the last few weeks also. I'm trying to take a different perspective about this TTC business. It's becoming too much on me and my DH. I'm going to try a more relaxed approach this month. I've also spent alot of time trying to envision and actually plan our life without a baby. The thought is still painful, but slowly I think I've come to accept it more and more.

Other than that not much else is going on. Still can't find a doctor to treat my Hep C results. Looks like at about year till we get IUI, should find out more in a few weeks.


----------



## hoping:)

CONGRATS LUCY & YOGI!!!:happydance: I'm so very happy for you both and can't wait to see pics of your little ones:D

Welcome back Round! Your trip sounds like it was a blast!


----------



## jenny25

hi girls sorry not been about much had my hen night on sat which was great their is a link to my photo album and password too 

congrats on the new disco babies :D

gaynor i feel your pain , i had that also and again after the recent loss too 

not much to say really feeling abit under the weather and worrying about paul he is stuck in london where the riots are happening and im worried sick he might not get home x


----------



## Megg33k

Sequeena (Sarah) who posted with us for a while has also had her little boy... He was born Saturday! :)


----------



## bbhopes

Congratulations for all the new babies!!! wonderful to read!


----------



## Round2

Wow talk about a baby boom! Who's due next???


----------



## Allie84

I think it's Bleu and Nato next!! :) :happydance: 

And then Amber, Amy and I in November. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Lots of babies before 2012! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

does anyone know anything about Macrocytic anemia ? i just got blood work back from 14th july and this is coming up and have to go for a repeat test tomorrow , is this common with antiphosphlipid syndrome ? x


----------



## Round2

Sorry Jenny, never heard of it. What do you doctors say? Are they prescribing you anything? More testing?


----------



## jenny25

i had a full blood count done all my kidneys liver bones and that were fine but my red cells were raised saying my mcv is 101.2 they are testing ferritin and vit b12 and erythrocyte sedimentation rate x


----------



## Allie84

I've not heard of it either, Jenny. Happy to hear you are getting more testing, though. :hugs:

How is everyone's week going?


----------



## Megg33k

Shitty, tbh! Anyone who reads my journal knows, but my cousin just lost her baby at around 24 weeks. She was induced 4 hours ago... I have no idea how it's going, as I'm 4 hours away. But, I'm absolutely heartbroken for them. I wasn't as excited as I should have been about her pregnancy, and that wasn't right... It's not who I am. :( She had her first 2 kids through IVF, and this one was a total surprise. She even told me that she never really thought there was a bigger plan until she found out she was pregnant again, but she knew that there must be now. To quote (after my last failed cycle): "Don't give up even though right now it feels hopeless. There is a greater plan. I never believed until now." Where the fuck is that greater plan in her having to go through all of this? If that's part of the greater plan, fuck the greater plan! :cry:

In other news (which you also already know if you read my journal), I'm writing my first novel. I'm only about 4.5% done, but I've only really spent about 3 hours writing it so far... and I don't want to think about how much of that time I wasted on Google maps (there was a reason, I swear)! I hope I have it in me to see this one through!


----------



## LucyJ

Megg I am so very sorry for your cousin that is just heartbraking :cry: my thoughts are with her and your family :hugs:

I think its amazing your writing a novel Im sure you will see it through and how brillant would it be to get published I'd be going into bookshops going I know her and shes fantastic :thumbup:

Jenny I cant help sorry can you your dr get you more info.

Allie I will try and update my journal today.
Im doing good very sore still but to be expected learning what my limits are think I over did it a bit yesterday steve has been amazing he's doing so much. We've got the midwife coming round to see us today.

Hope everyone is doing ok thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I hope you have a good midwife visit today, Lucy. Definitely let Steve do what he can, afterall you are recovering from major surgery in addition to caring for the new little one. :hugs: I just loved the photos of Benjamin on Facebook....he is so beautiful. 

Megg, I am so sorry for your cousin. :( Do you know what happened?! Well done on the writing...remember what they say, to just write and write and don't worry too much about logistics and quality for the first draft. Just write!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

First of all Huge Congrats Luce and Yogi!!!! Ill read your journals for birth details!
Megg wow youre writing a novel? Whats it about? 
Jen havent heard about this type of anemia before...Did the docs say it was somehow connected to APS?

AFM i finally got back from Beijing! I FUCKING HATED IT!!!! Seriously i have travelled a fair bit and have always found something nice to say about everywhere, this time i cannot think of one nice thing! At first i thought it was only me but when i vissited the great wall with a tour group i got to talking to a couple of guys from Miami (who basically travel for a living lol!) and they were like, we cant wait to get outa this fucking country. To name a few of the things that were wrong:
1. They try to rob you blind wherever you go! starting with the taxi drivers and up to the hotel trying to charge us an extra 1000 dollers for services we never had.
2. Everything is too expensive! A cofee costs 6 euros, in a dirty cafe where the toilets are a hole in the ground and overflowing with shit.
3. Everyone is soooo rude! The Americans we met wet to the bar street and the girl with them ordered a baileys. The waiter told her she has to buy the whole bottle, when she refuced he kicked them out of the bar!!!!!!
I could go on but i just want to forget the whole experience! Just to make sure the whole trp was memorable, i got a case of food poisoning from eating at Beijing airport causing me to have such bad runs that i ended up almost passing out and completely dehydrated. Luckily Dubai International airport has a small hospital insside the airport (civilisation thank you!) and i got treated for 5 hours before my connecting flight back to Athens.


----------



## Dazed

OMG Vicky! That is horrible! I'm sorry you had such a bad time, but atleast your home now.


----------



## bbhopes

thoughts are with you Megg and your family.


----------



## Round2

Megg, I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin. That's just cruel. To have to go through IVF to get pregnant is one thing, but to have a baby taken away so late is just plain cruel.

Congrats on the novel. Sounds very intriguing. I'm looking forward to reading how things pan out.

Luce, sorry your still sore. Take it easy though. Let Steve do as much as he can now. Pretty soon that baby will be attached to you 24-7 and you'll be begging anyone else to hold him!

Vicky, wow, your trip sounds really crappy. Food poisioning to top it all off! What a waste of a business trip, ask them to send you to Hawaii next time! Glad you're back though, I need some to chat with! Everyone seems to have desserted this thread!!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you're doing well, Luce! :hugs: I would love for you to see my novel in stores one day! :kiss: (Not sure why your post didn't quote for me!)



Allie84 said:


> Megg, I am so sorry for your cousin. :( Do you know what happened?! Well done on the writing...remember what they say, to just write and write and don't worry too much about logistics and quality for the first draft. Just write!

I haven't heard anything more today. I don't know what sort of testing they'll be doing or anything. They were inducing her about 14 hours ago, but they said it could take quite some time before it was over. So, I don't know if the process is even complete yet. (I honestly don't know how to even word things with something this awful... So, forgive me if it sounds awkward!)

I guess I'm just really bad at "first drafts"... I'm a bit of a perfectionist. I need to get over that though!



vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> First of all Huge Congrats Luce and Yogi!!!! Ill read your journals for birth details!
> Megg wow youre writing a novel? Whats it about?
> Jen havent heard about this type of anemia before...Did the docs say it was somehow connected to APS?
> 
> AFM i finally got back from Beijing! I FUCKING HATED IT!!!! Seriously i have travelled a fair bit and have always found something nice to say about everywhere, this time i cannot think of one nice thing! At first i thought it was only me but when i vissited the great wall with a tour group i got to talking to a couple of guys from Miami (who basically travel for a living lol!) and they were like, we cant wait to get outa this fucking country. To name a few of the things that were wrong:
> 1. They try to rob you blind wherever you go! starting with the taxi drivers and up to the hotel trying to charge us an extra 1000 dollers for services we never had.
> 2. Everything is too expensive! A cofee costs 6 euros, in a dirty cafe where the toilets are a hole in the ground and overflowing with shit.
> 3. Everyone is soooo rude! The Americans we met wet to the bar street and the girl with them ordered a baileys. The waiter told her she has to buy the whole bottle, when she refuced he kicked them out of the bar!!!!!!
> I could go on but i just want to forget the whole experience! Just to make sure the whole trp was memorable, i got a case of food poisoning from eating at Beijing airport causing me to have such bad runs that i ended up almost passing out and completely dehydrated. Luckily Dubai International airport has a small hospital insside the airport (civilisation thank you!) and i got treated for 5 hours before my connecting flight back to Athens.

Ugh... It sounds awful, Vicky! :( I'm so sorry!

My novel... Uhm... It's a journey of self-discover through love that transcends cultural labels? Yeah... I think that's as good as the description gets! :haha:

Edit: Must have had this window open for a while! :dohh: Thanks, Rounders! :hugs: We're all shocked. It seemed like it was practically a miracle for her to conceive naturally after all the cycles she went through for the 2 kids (5 cycles, plus a 6th with her final embryo that didn't take)... But, it doesn't feel much like a miracle anymore. :(


----------



## Allie84

I know what you mean, Megg, as there really are no words to describe something like that. :( I really feel for her as I'm the same gestation...I cant imagine!! Just horrified...

Vicky, you poor thing! My gosh....food poisoning on a plane sounds like my worst nightmare!! Too bad it wasn't a great trip. Hopefully next time you'll get sent somewhere like Barbados. ;)


----------



## vickyd

Megg wow imso sorry about your cousin....Its really the worse thing loosing a baby so far along...I dont think ill ever go through something as painful as when i lost Electra..

Round im back baby! We can make it a two person thread if everyone else stops posting!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Hehe I'll always be here Vicky so it can be a 3 person thread. :)

I was thinking the other day how half of my 'bump buddies' have disappeared along the way...I no longer know if I'm being a normal pregnant person or not as I have lost half of the people I can compare myself to. :haha:


----------



## vickyd

Youre not normal babe!!!!!


----------



## Round2

Allie, that sucks that you've lost all your bump budies. I think alot of people stop coming to this site after they are safetly pregnant because it brings back bad memories. Totally understandable.

Ha, ha, I'm not normal either. This clomid shit is making a raging lunatic. I picked a fight with hubby last night over how he gathers our laundry incorrectly. I always realize the next day how hormonal I'm being, but in the heat of the moment I can't seem to stop myself from getting angry. Pretty sure I'll be getting the silent treatment until our next child is born!!


----------



## Allie84

:rofl: It's true, I'm not normal! 

Well, a few of my bump buddies have stuck around. :thumbup: I understand your point, though, Round, and it makes sense! 

LOL @ the laundry. I can relate to what you're saying about how at the time what you're saying sounds perfectly rational. Hopefully hubby is understanding though, because it's a lot of stuff going on in your body. Men really have it easy with the TTC/Pregnancy thing (to put it mildly).


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god... I didn't really think... I didn't mean to scare anyone with her story... I just didn't know who else to talk to. That was a bit insensitive of me. :( I'm sorry!


----------



## jenny25

im here megg xxx


----------



## Allie84

Nah, Megg, you didn't scare me any more than pregnancy itself already scares me. I want you to talk to us! I'm assmuming her circumstances are a lot different to mine anyways considering she underwent IVF a few times (as in maybe she had underlying health problems or is older than I am..I know that's not always the case with IVF though, as it wasn't with you). I just really feel for her as we were as far along as eachother. :( I'm also curious why they didn't try to save the baby as she was past viability at 24 weeks?


----------



## Megg33k

She's much older than you... She'll be 40 in February. And, she'd never, ever conceived on her own in the past. They tried for something like 5 years before turning to IVF. It took 5 cycles (2 failed & 1 MC @ 6-ish weeks) for her to have her 2 children. I'm sure there was underlying stuff... I don't know what all of it was though. Even now, they're considered "unexplained." 

I guess she was actually only 23 weeks... My mom had her dates wrong before, I suppose. But, they couldn't try to save the baby. The baby stopped growing/heart stopped at 20 weeks, and they didn't find out until her 23 week scan. So, there was no "saving the baby"... The baby had been gone for 3 weeks already. I'm sure that's something that will haunt her forever. :( 

For the record, I'm glad I didn't scare you any extra. I really do think there was probably a good deal of underlying stuff with her.

Only just heard from my mom a bit ago... They induced her 18 hours ago and she still hasn't delivered yet. I can't imagine what that wait must be like!


----------



## Allie84

Wow, that must be awful to be induced and waiting to deliver. :( In that instance I'd probably ask them to give me all the painkillers and anti anxiety drugs they could to get me through it (unlike a birth when you can't take that stuff due to the baby).


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed... I'd have demanded a c-section already. She really wanted a c-section... but they said there was no need for major surgery if she could avoid it. I would have pretty much demanded it though. And, she's not much for meds. She doesn't believe in anti-anxiety stuff... She thinks it's all crap. I have a feeling she's not doing herself any favors. :(


----------



## bbhopes

anyone have a ovidrel shot before that can tell me how long it will remain in my system in general?


----------



## Megg33k

Ovidrel has a 33 hour half-life and it's generally a dose of 10,000. Only about 60% gets absorbed, and another 12% is lost almost immediately though urine. Sooo... 13-14 days at most.


----------



## vickyd

I had a natural delivery with Electra but in my case the doc wanted to give me a chance to deliver my next baby naturally...Its weird that they didnt give your cousin a c-section as she already has two kids and i would guess that she wouldnt get pregnant again. I was in labour for 16 hours myself with only an eppidural the last 5 hours. No pain meds and no anxiety meds. Here in Greece they are very anti anxiety meds, we have the lowest use in the western world actually.

Round, i have fights with Alex about stuff like that. Usually its because he misses the trash can and i find shit scattered all around the bin every night!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Even more odd, her first 2 were BOTH c-sections! :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

Call me cynicalbut im thinking it might be cost related. C-sections are costly on insurance and maybe they figured since the baby was not alive and since shes 40 why not save some money.....


----------



## Megg33k

Could be that... Very true. I get the impression that they did offer it, but they simultaneously discouraged it. As of 8:30 tonight (about 5.5 hours ago) she still hadn't delivered. Her parents are both spending as much time as possible at the hospital. My parents have taken over raising her 2 children while she's away. I feel like I should be there to help, but my husband can't really just up and leave his job for several days. And, I don't think I'd really be much help anyway. It's not like there's anything I can do for anyone. I spoke to my mother yesterday, and she sounded like she was mere seconds away from a complete fucking meltdown. But, she has to contend with a 6 year old and a 2 year old. The 6 year old is going around telling people "Well, we aren't having a baby anymore." He's too smart for his own good. He's incredibly emotional. He's in constant need of attention. The 2 year old is crazy... You can't turn your back on her for 5 seconds without all hell breaking loose. I mean, she's learned to unlock doors so she can escape. She's learned exactly what to climb to reach things she shouldn't. She's defeated every child lock ever made. She's even managed to set a talking tea kettle on fire in the microwave. She's the kind of kid that climbs on things just so she can fall off of them. My parents are both in their 60's (not really used to so much commotion)... In fact, my mom turned 61 the day of my cousin's scan. *sigh* Blah... This sucks!


----------



## Round2

Oh Megg, that's just torture, poor girl. Do your parents live far away? Maybe you can go help your mom with the kids? It's the worst when children are old enough to understand and talk about what is happening. We made the mistake of telling my daughter I was pregnant before my first loss. She still asks about it constantly, in fact just yesterday she saw a pregnant woman and asked why our baby died and her's didn't. It breaks my heart everytime.

I really hope she delivers today and can find some peace. Keep us posted.


----------



## vickyd

Megg wow, too bad you guys dont live closer to your parents....

round i got the chills with your LO question...It must be hard to not only have to deal with loss but to explain it to a child...terrible..

So im back at my IL beach house for my holiday, they are driving me insane as usual...Think we might leave after Sunday as Alex cant dealwith them either. My SIL is insane, and being pregnant isnt helping things.She is so needy for atention and pampering its truely sickening. She wants freshly squeezed OJ with the pulp removed, served chilled but no ice and if she finds a pip inside OMG all hell breaks loose! She walks around holding her lower back like shes 40 weeks pregnant and complains about every fucking thing! They are treating her like shes royalty and i just wanna get them in a line and slap them collectively. Ok rant over...


----------



## Dazed

I don't blame you for wanting to slap them Vic. Aren't these the same people who gave you a hard time during your pregnancy?


----------



## Round2

Oh Vicky, I would have lost it on her! I'm in no mood lately to deal with people like that. Definately get away as fast as you can.

Ya, telling my daughter was a really big mistake. Especially since she loves babies so much. She's at the age now where she's noticing that everyone else has sibling. She literally begs us all the time to give her one. It's very, very hard at times.

Dazed, how ya feeling? How was the clomid this month?

AFM, just got off the phone with liver specialist. Seems the wait will be 18 months to see a doctor for the Hep C thing. My only shot is if I can convince the doctor to refer me to GI doctor instead. I should hear later this week what the verdict is. Poor receptionist, when she told me the wait times, I broke down and started bawling my eyes out. I just can't help it, I can't take anymore waiting and bad news!!


----------



## vickyd

Yes dazed... They made my life a living hell....My MIL did not help me at all, i was in extreme pain during the second trimester (pelvic) and she would not even help me with the trash, unless Alex was in front then she was extremely helpful!


----------



## vickyd

Oh no Round!!! 18 months is crazy!!!! If i were you id badger them all day long until i got the referral...Seriously dont let them off the hook!


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> Oh no Round!!! 18 months is crazy!!!! If i were you id badger them all day long until i got the referral...Seriously dont let them off the hook!

Ya, that's what I plan to do. I swear it's the only way of getting things done with this health care system. I'm so sick of begging and badgering though. It sucks!


----------



## Dazed

I'm doing well Round. Clomid has tamed off so far. Still not optimistic, especially after the shocking new I got earlier in the week that my niece is 19wks preggo and didn't even know until about a week ago. She is barely 18! Things like this make it feel like its never going to happen, but thats my problem that I have to deal with. She was very sweet and was reluctant to tell us thinking it would hurt our feelings because of all we have had to go through.

Other than that, same old TWW crap I normally go through.

Hows about you?

Vicky, that is crap that she is getting treated so differently from you. I think I would leave early too.


----------



## Round2

Dazed said:


> I'm doing well Round. Clomid has tamed off so far. Still not optimistic, especially after the shocking new I got earlier in the week that my niece is 19wks preggo and didn't even know until about a week ago. She is barely 18! Things like this make it feel like its never going to happen, but thats my problem that I have to deal with. She was very sweet and was reluctant to tell us thinking it would hurt our feelings because of all we have had to go through.
> 
> Other than that, same old TWW crap I normally go through.
> 
> Hows about you?

Errrrr....can you imagine waking up one day and you're 19 weeks pregnant? God, I'd love to be blissfully ignorant about my body. Glad she was at least sensitive about it towards you.

Glad the clomid is treating you well. I found it to be pretty good the first few months too. Now I'm on cycle 4 and I've noticed that past two months have been really awful.

Just waiting to OV here. Should happen on Monday, I've got an u/s to confirm that day. Then I go back to see my FS next Thursday. I'm hoping by next Thursday someone will have invented a magical pill to get me instantly pregnant. Vicky, you're a chemist, right? Get to work woman!! I'm thinking the chances of that happening are far more likely than me conceiving naturally!!


----------



## Dazed

I wish it was that easy!


----------



## Megg33k

Didn't really read everything properly. I just got off the phone with my mom. She delivered finally around midnight last night. She had a little girl. Apparently, the cord was wrapped 3 times around the baby's neck which caused a blood clot to form and cut off the baby's blood supply. There was nothing else wrong with her. It makes it all a bit more tragic, I think. It was one thing to think that maybe she had an issue that would have been incompatible with life, but it was just crap circumstances. :(

And, I live 4 hours away from everyone I know and love (except for my hubby and a few friends up here).


----------



## Round2

Oh Megg, I'm so sorry. Poor girl, to know that it was just an accident makes it seem even worse. I'm glad it's over now. I hope your family finds some peace.


----------



## vickyd

Megg thats terrible! Jesus how do you get over such a loss???

Dazed wow! How can you be so far along and not know???? Truely if i could only be so lucky next time!!! I know youre having a rough time, i really hope you can assemble some positivity and hope, you so deserve to catch a break luv...


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls:hi: I've been a major slacker at keeping up with this thread or any thread for that matter. I hope we can get it back on track because I really do miss reading everyone's posts. 

Vicky- That sucks your trip to Beijing was so horrible and to top it all off your departure gift was a bad case of food poisoning! I always thought it would be fun to go to Beijing at least now I know better!

PS your SIL sounds like a nightmare. I dont blame you for wanting to go home early!

Megg- I cant believe they are making your cousin go natural for this delivery after she has already had 2 c-sections. It just seems like a vaginal delivery would be more traumatic. This is just so horrible. I hope your parents are able to keep up with her two kids they sound very exhausting. It was very nice of them to offer that kind of help.

I just read your cousins update. It is just all so terrible. Im so sorry

Allie- Im still here for you:thumbup: We can be crazy together.

Round- sorry the clomid is still taking its toll on your hormones. FX this month ends your clomid hormones and preggo hormones take over!

My eyes filled up with tears when I read the part about your daughter asking why your baby died and the other ladys didnt. It is impossible to explain that to our selves let alone a child. It would break my heart too:hugs:

You definitely deserve some good news! I hope they are able to expedite your wait to see the liver specialist.

Dazed- it makes it so much harder when people close to you are getting pregnant left and right while you are stuck ttc. Even though I was happy for those around me I would bawl my eyes out every time I heard someone else was preggo. I was so use to that normal reaction that when our friends told us they were pregnant last month my initial thoughts went from happiness to jealousy until I realized a split second later when I felt my LO kick that duh! I am pregnant:dohh: It will happen for you! It took us a long time but eventually we made it. I know that doesnt make it any easier but maybe it will give you a little hope. 

AFM- I'm just trying to get to weekend. i feel like all I do is work and sleep! We finished painting the nursery and I have posted a pic of the mural I painted in my journal if any of you are interested:thumbup: On the 25th we have our 3D ultrasound and on the 27th we have my 1st baby shower so I am getting really excited. My mom, dad, sister and my niece and nephew are all coming up for it and I am super excited to see them:D


----------



## LucyJ

Oh megg I am so very sorry for your cousin that is just horrific and how heartbraking for them :cry: They will be in my thoughts.

Round I really hope this is your month and sorry the clomid is messing with your homones. I hope your dr can get you a quicker appointment.

Allie I'm still here for you to support you through to the end of your pregnancy and beyond.

I'm not leaving the thread hope thats ok if I stick around. 

Vicky I'm so sorry to hear your trip was a nightmare and that you got food posioning. Bet your glad to be home although I'm sorry to hear your SIL is being a nightmare that would drive me nuts as well.

Oh my god Dazed I can't believe she didnt know she was pregnant it always amazes me when I hear stories of people who didn't know they were pregnant. I know it must be hard I always found it hard when I heard friends/family were pregnant and even when I was pregnant I was a little jealous of the innocence they had. I know your having a hard time but I have faith that it will happen for you and I hope its sooner rather than later.

:hugs: to all

AFM: I've updated my journal with pic's havnt got round to doing my birth story yet but will do. Steve and I registered Benjamin today so he is offical and it was quite overwhelming I almost cried.


----------



## Allie84

I haven't read all the way back yet but I saw Megg's update. A cord accident?! That is so tragic and horribly sad. :cry: I feel so awful for her. I read that and just burst into tears. :(

Lucy, I shall have a look at your journal to cheer me up. :) I saw the pics of Facebook and they are just gorgeous!!! You make a beautiful family. Congrats on registering Benjamin. :hugs:

Hoping, you have a fun few weeks coming up. How exciting! I'm always just trying to get to the weekend these days. I want a nap. I can't wait to hear how the 3D u/s goes...I bet you'll really get to see what she looks like. :hugs:

Round, I hope you have a very successful ov next week or that Vicky invents a magic pill, one or the other. :) 

Dazed, FX for you this 2ww.

Can I just say that it would be wonderful to be able to all of a sudden be 19 weeks pregnant?


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, Allie... I've been crying about it off and on all day. It was one thing to think that maybe there was just some horrible problem that she could never have lived with... but a cord accident? Babies aren't meant to die that way! It's fucked up.

Thank you all. I appreciate you keeping them in your thoughts! :hugs: Love you!


----------



## jenny25

sorry i have been slacking guys im just having time out and that it doesnt seem fair too me too off load the now so im just lurking x


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. I'm good with it now (for now).

Megg - My cousin's LO she lost at 19weeks (she has lost two) was because the cord ended up tied in a knot. Its always worse when it is natural.

I understand where you are coming from Jenny. Sometimes its just easier.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie84 said:


> Hoping, you have a fun few weeks coming up. How exciting! I'm always just trying to get to the weekend these days. I want a nap. I can't wait to hear how the 3D u/s goes...I bet you'll really get to see what she looks like. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Yep! That is why these past few weeks seem like the are dragging. After the 1st shower my mom and sister are throwing me one in New Mexico the weekend after. I am getting really excited about the 3d ultrasound. I hope we get good pictures and a glimpse of what she will look like:thumbup:
> 
> Lucy- I took a look at your journal and he is such a little cutie. You and Steve must be over the moon
> 
> Jenny:hugs:
> 
> The cord accident thing is terrifying. Why does it have to happen? You are right Megg, no baby should have to go that way:nope:Click to expand...


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, I looked up cord accidents today and I read there is only a 1 in 2,000 chance of it happening (compared to 1 in 100 for stillbirth in general) so it is rare. It's just awful to realize that kind of thing even happens, though. I just really, really feel for Megg's cousin. :(

Ooh, lucky you getting two showers in row! ;) Don't bring too much luggage down to New Mexico or you won't have room in your car to lug it all back to Colorado. :haha: 

Hey, Jenny, :hugs: We're here if you ever want to talk.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, it's not common! I don't want it to worry any of you any more than you already probably worry. It just sucks that it ever happens. My family is good at beating the odds in all the wrong ways! :wacko:


----------



## Razcox

Megg - So sorry to hear about your familes loss, what an awful thing to happen to her. Will be keeping her in my thoughts xxx

Hoping - How exciting to have a 3D U/S bet you cant wait to see you babies face xx

Jenny - I am here if you need anything hun just shout x

Sorry forgot what else i wanted to say LOL, anyway nothing to report here just chilling in the 2ww but as we only DTD once i'm not holding out too much hope TBH. Still waiting to hear back from the FS about all our results and still waiting to hear anything from the PCT - Sigh you gotta love the NHS!


----------



## jenny25

im ok really i was just saying to megg last night im inbetween places at the moment so i dont know what too do i start treatment in a couple of weeks pending these next set of bloods and my next af date but we were having this month off and just randomly having sex when we felt like it xxx


----------



## Dazed

That sounds like a plan to me Jenny! Enjoy the stress feel bd when you feel like it.


----------



## jenny25

yeah , its a year ago today since i found out i was pregnant with jamie i kinda feel weird if you get me another year to tie under the belt ... im actually more hurt some of the disco girls have decided to delete and block me on fb for no reason too as i have no clue what i have done x


----------



## Round2

Jenny, sorry about your BFP anniversary. Mine is coming up next month. It's hard to believe a year has gone by already. I just pray that this time next year we'll been in better places.

Hoping, I saw the pictures of your mural. Stunning! I just love it. How exciting about your baby shower. They're so much fun, I wish you got them for every baby!

Lucy, glad you've decided to stick around. It's nice that we have more and more moms around here. Makes us an eclectic group! The pictures are adorable! You have one handsome son. Oh and I love that name, that was always our boys name too (so don't be offened if I one day have a son named Ben as well!).

Megg, hope you're doing okay today. It's such a sad thing for you family. My thoughts are with you..

AFM, another day, another clomid headache. Hate this vile crap!! I'm in a better mood today though. Haven't gotten in arguments with DH or shed any tears....YET!

I have a quick question. One of my real life friends has been struggling to get pregnant for 2 years. She was diagnosed with PCOS a few years ago. She ended up in the hospital this week for servere pain and they discovered that she has endo and a heart shaped uterus as well. She's taking clomind and still not ovulating. She's been recommend to take an 'experimental' drug, which I think must be femera. Just wondering is anyone knows anybody in a similar situation? I just thought it might help her if she had someone to talk to in the same position.


----------



## Dazed

Actually there is someone in a slightly similar situation, but I don't really feel entitled to give her name. You may want to look into the LTTTC forum.

My anniversary has come and gone. Infact, my due date is looming AGAIN! I'm not sad about it though, but thats just me. I have come to accept my fate whatever that may be.

Sorry girls have dropped you Jenny, but I'm sure they have a good reason whatever it may be. I don't think it was to intentionally hurt you.


----------



## jenny25

thanks jamies birthday is 22nd october 6 days after my birthday its rotten a year later still in the same position ... to make it off ive started spotting bright red cd 22 i think so i dont know if i should call the clinic as i was to let them know and its going to be the weekend too ..

i am actually quiet hurt because i thought we were all friends and id rather not be here if people are being like that with me x


----------



## Megg33k

Well, you're all stuck with me for the long haul... You too, Jenny! xxx


----------



## jenny25

thank you megg =D sorry kinda rubbish day xx


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I looked it up too. That does make me feel a little better but it is so terrible that there is even a chance of that happening:nope:. I feel for Meggs cousin as well. I was very down about it yesterday but I figure worrying about all the what ifs probably isnt so healthy. Im just glad I have LOs movement and kicks to reassure me that she is ok in there. I cant wait until she is safely in my arms!

Raz- I hope they get back to you soon! Waiting around it always the worst part for me.

Jenny- a month off sounds like it is a good thing before you dive head first into treatments. Maybe it was an accident or a glitch in the system that got you deleted off FB? 

Round- Thanks! Ive done some more touch ups and cleaned it up a bit. I will be adding the fabric owls Im making soon so Ill have to re-post a new pic:thumbup:. In the US, or at least in my circle of friends and family, we have baby showers for every baby. I think they call them baby sprinkles after the 1st one. I just went to one for my friend and Ive thrown my sister one for each of her kids. Since they already have lots of stuff from their first they usually register for fun things like clothes and toys or have it set as gifts being optional. 

I hope your friend is able to get pregnant on the Femera! I dont know about the other stuff but I think Hearty was taking Famera at one point. I believe it is like clomid but with less chance of multiples? Good luck to your friend!

Dazed- sorry about the anniversaries:hugs:. 

Woohoo! Its finally Friday:happydance: What are you girls doing this weekend? We have a BBQ to attend tomorrow and then just boring house stuff like cleaning and putting up the crown molding in LO's room.


----------



## Round2

Seriously Hoping? You only get one shower here! Really, after the first, what else do you need? I just liked that all my girlfriends had to drive to Ottawa to see me!!

My big weekend plans involve BDing, BDing and MORE Bding. Other than that our weekend is pretty free, for the first time all summer!! Can't wait!

Sorry you're feeling so crappy Jenny. I wouldn't worry about the FB stuff. People come and go from my list all the time...I think. I don't take it personally, some people are just very private.


----------



## Dazed

Hoping, I think that is just in your circle of friends and family. With my friends and family you only get one for each sex unless there is a LONG gap inbetween. My family thinks its taboo to get one for every child, but I can see it either way.


----------



## hoping:)

Have fun w/all the BDing, Round! You are going to be exhausted come Monday:haha:

I've heard of some thinking it is taboo as well... I guess it all depends on the person. Mostly the showers after the 1st are to celebrate the baby and are sometimes done after the baby is born... sort of like a welcome home kind of thing:thumbup: I love going to showers because it brings everyone together:D


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! 

Jenny, I wouldn't worry about Facebook...there are some Disco Derail people that never even accepted my friend request. :shrug: I also get deleted by people sometimes (well, I notice my friend count going down) but I rarely ever realize who it is which means they must not matter too much, and I know the people who care about me will keep me on there. :hugs:

Hoping, I was upset and down about it yesterday too. I watched a tribute to cord accident babies on YouTube and bawled. I told Alex about Megg's cousin when he got home from work and HE started to cry. (Don't worry Megg, it's nothing you said...it's just really sad). And then this morning the baby had hiccups (I think) and I started to freak out. 

I think your weekend sounds fun! :) Can't wait to see the updated mural. 

Round, sorry to hear about the Clomid headache. :hugs: Enjoy BDing! 

AFM I just got home from my monthly prenatal appointment. They swabbed me for bacterial vaginosis again just in case(no symptoms...but had none last time either). Now I'm just waiting for the call to see if I have to go back on antibiotics again (and if I have to freak out again). Alex and I are going to go see the Glee movie this weekend and probably start our baby registry. We're having a relaxing weekend which I'm reeeeallly looking forward to!


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you don't need more antibiotics, Allie!

Sorry to hear about your headache, Rounders!

I understand how upsetting what happened to my cousin is... even if you don't know her. It's put everyone who knows about it on edge. I just really appreciate you girls listening... I appreciate it more than you know! 

On to happier topics though... I'm nearly 10% done with my novel... assuming it ends up being around 80,000 words! :)


----------



## Allie84

10 % is awesome! I never see my writing projects through. :nope: You are an inspiration. 

My results came back negative so I don't need antibiotics. I'm super relieved! :)

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Megg33k

I've never seen one through either... 10% is probably as far as I've ever gotten. I'm scared I won't see this one through either... but hoping I will!

So glad it was negative! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Allie great news about the negative test! 

Megg will you send us all copies of the book before youre a published author??? That way wecan sell them when youre a huge sucsess and make tons of money lol!!! 

jen sorry to hear youve been let down by a fellow discoer...Im quite suprised by this and by Allies post about one of us not accepting her friend request!

AFM my sanity is hanging from a thread at my Il place...They are driving me to alcoholism and chain smoking, dont know how much longer i can take it! Today my BIL wants to take the whole family out to celebrate their pregnancy im really not in the mood but if i dont go they will think im being a bitch so theres no getting out of it... By the way im wondering about somehing: My sil had her first scan yesterday she was dated 7 weeks and they say that they saw the heartbeat but didnt hear it. Is that normal??? Also shes been booked for an NT scan in only 10 days!! Ive never heard of it being performed before 11 weeks! Does any of this sound weird to you guys or am i just being paranoid??


----------



## Megg33k

As long as it gets published, I most certainly will! :winkwink:


----------



## Round2

Vicky, that sounds a little weird. Maybe they just had crappy machinery so they couldn't hear the heartbeat? As for the NT scan, that does sound wrong. The baby would be too small to see anything at 8 weeks!

Megg, I'm so impressed with your progress on this book. I'm glad you've found something to take your mind off all the other stuff going on in your life.

Allie, yay, glad you don't have to take any more meds.

AFM, I'm afraid this new relaxed approach is going to back fire on me. I should OV tomorrow, but I haven't taken my temp or an OPK. I've got an u/s tomorrow, but I'm not having any OV signs either. No pain, no EWCM, no sore boobs. Not sure what is going on. We're BDing lots, hopefully it's not for nothing!!


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, that sounds a little strange. I guess I can understand the heartbeat....maybe they saw the flicker of the heartbeat on the screen but didn't listen to it. But the NT scan makes no sense. They are measuring the baby's neck at that point...and I don't see how that can be done at 7 weeks?? Try to keep your sanity....you'll get to go home soon, I hope! :hugs:

Round, good luck at the u/s tomorrow. That will reveal whether you're oving or not at least! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck tomorrow, Rounders! :hugs:

I think I quit temping (accidentally)... But, I'm at a total loss cycle-wise. The only thing that's annoying is that my boobs are sore off and on, but I don't think I've ov'd... So, that's pretty unnecessary of them. The book really is keeping me from thinking much about it though... Well, that and the fact that it's just not my main concern right now. So much has been going on with the family and stuff that I couldn't care less about my cycle right now. Maybe that'll change at some point, but I'm happy to not be concerned about it right now.


----------



## vickyd

If it was a normal scan i wouldnt think twice about not hearing the HB but it was our transvaginal in a supposidly expensive private clinic....I really dont know what to think! Thanks for not thinking im crazy girls!

Megg you know its murphys law as soon as you stop thinking about something it happens on its own?? Maybe the stress free approach will help your body do it easier? Do you usually have ovulation pains? Any EGCM? i always went with those indicators rather than temping...

Round good luck at the scan! Some cycles we just ovulate wth no signs so keep at the BD to cover all your bases.


----------



## jenny25

vicky that does sound weird normally a nt scan has to be performed before your 13 weeks pregnant to get an accurate results i dont think they do it prior to the 11th week cause the results wont be right if you get me i think i was 12+3 or somthing when i had jamie and it was the same with aarron and paul it does sound fishy to me sorry hun , 

sorry not been about much im cd 20 odd no ov no temp well i did sat and it was still below 98 so no ov yet i really dont want to have af around my wedding so i need to see how this cycle plans out so i know where i am on my wedding day which is 40 days away so it could work in that i will have flipping af 
sorting out some more bits for the wedding we got the ok from the social club for our guests to go in their for a hour while we do the photos woo hooo and we saw our priest last night at the social club my mil is still doing my head in with £££ and stuff i said to paul we need too get out asap x


----------



## Megg33k

I don't get any signs unless I'm on some sort of supplements. My CM is random even at the best of times. It's all a guessing game with me. :shrug: But, I'm not playing. I'm just ignoring it and seeing what happens! LOL


----------



## Dazed

Megg - congrats on the growing number of words! I am impressed. As for your cycle, I am at a loss. I can read a chart OK, but since I don't actually temp, I don't feel inclined to give advise about it. I will ask what that spotting was about those two days? Do you think that possibly it was ov bleeding? And as a probable explination for the temps could it be your erratic sleep pattern and the crazy heat outside?

Hope everyone is doing well! Not much to report with me. In the 1ww and the boob pain has started and a new one for me... my cervix feels swollen. Not sympton spotting this time because, well, I'm over it.


----------



## Megg33k

I guess I can't rely much on my temps with my sleeping pattern right now... I don't know when that started though. :wacko: I thought the same thing about the spotting... but that would make me something like 23dpo! :shock: I don't even know what I'd do with that information!!!

Swollen cervix? Hmmm... Hoping it's something good! :)


----------



## Round2

Dazed/Megg....I so understand how you're feeling. It's funny how this is a TTC thread and nobody is interested in TTC anymore! I figure what's the point? Why do I even bother, same out come each month.

I had the most vivid dream last night about having a baby. It was a girl, she was born at 36 weeks and her name was Hunter Gail. No idea why that name, I don't even like it. It was just one of those dreams that's so real you think about it all day. Probably just a side effect from all the drugs in my body right now. It was nice though, made me remember why I'd putting myself through this crap.

Well, I'm off for my u/s in a few hours. Hopefully we've got something growing in there. Still have not OV symptoms to speak of. So tired of having sex it's not even funny!


----------



## Dazed

I've had one of those dream recently, but it was my DH's cousins twins both born at 6lbs even.

I did have a dream about a year ago that was memorable like that. I was dreaming I was taking a test, but instead of 1 test line, there were 3 and all were as dark as the control!!! Too bad it wasn't an omen.

I think the reason there isn't too much TTC talk on here anymore is because hardly anyone on here is TTC because they all reached their goals. Its mostly PAL. I'm always here if you need to talk, just grab me from my stalking.


----------



## jenny25

hey guys just had a call from my clinic and they want me to come in on thus for my clomid class :D:D xx


----------



## Dazed

Yay Jenny... join the clomid side!


----------



## Round2

That's great news Jenny, another clomid baby. Frig, one of us has got to get knocked up using these crappy drugs. It's statiscally impossible for us to not!!

I agree Dazed, us TTC'ers are the minoriy. Oh well, I still enjoy complaining about TTC on this thread. At least everyone has been through it already. We'll be in on the PAL side soon enough.


----------



## jenny25

lol well thats if i ever ovulate af was 22nd july no ovulation yet tho i did have some ewcm today so it could be close now eeek xxx


----------



## Round2

Jenny hope you OV soon so you can get busy on the clomid train! Or better yet maybe you won't need it at all!

Just got back from my u/s. Looks like my body has forgotten to give me the message that it's about to OV! I've got 4 large follicles on my left ovary. They were 11mm,13mm,16mm,23mm. Hopefully I'll get at least two good eggs from that. I think I've still got another day or two though. Usually my follies are around 25mm or so. Ugghhh....have I mentioned how tired I am of having sex???


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Rounders! :thumbup:

Yeah... There's def a lack of TTC in here. As long as we have each other, I don't so much care what we talk about though! :winkwink:


----------



## vickyd

Hang on there Round its looking good! Maybe if you guys have a few drinks youll forget how tired you are!!!

Megg I agree i love coming in here and just chatting away..


----------



## Round2

Actually, we just got a new batch of homemade wine delivered! So maybe I can convince hubby to have a glass or two to get in the mood!!

How are the in-laws treating you? Have you strangled anyone yet??


----------



## jenny25

well i just got the most amount of ewcm when i went to the loo so i better get to it as we have not done it in days hahaha i need it im so frustrated my sil the one i have just started talking to again has been bitching with one of my bridesmaids about the shoes i had gotten for the bridesmaids then made a remark on the bridesmaids dress i have bought even though i stated it would not be formal who the fuck does she think she is is she is 35 unemployed fucking bum who wishes she had what we have , we may have had alot of heartache but by god paul and i have the perfect family even if we dont have another child what more could i ask for stupid bint


----------



## Allie84

You can do it, Round! Just a few more days and then you can have a nice long break. The wine is a good idea. Is hubby getting sick of BDing as well? I know Alex used to get annoyed sometimes at me demanding sex..but then, I wouldn't do it during the 2ww (in case orgasms interfered with implantation) so he usually knew to enjoy it while he was getting it!


----------



## Round2

Ya, we have the same drill. We go like crazy the week of OV, then nothing for at least another two weeks. We both get excited the first few days, but now we're on day 4, I'm tired and sore. He doesn't always admit when he's getting tired, but I can tell. Think I'll just get him tipsy and attack him tonight!!


----------



## vickyd

Round the wine is an excellent idea! I never had the fear of sex during the 2ww but i was usually just too tired to bother lol! My Il didnt annoy me as much today, me and Alex had a pretty nice day at the beach and i must admit im getting quite a tan this year. Now if only i could follow my diet than id look smashing at the wedding but im so not in the right frame of mind. Honestly ill be happy just not gaining any weight lol!

Jen you know that when it comes to weddings everyone has an opinion! IGNORE them and do it the way you dreamt it! Good news on all the EWCM by the way get busy seducing Paul girl!


----------



## jenny25

i know vicky thing is tho this girl is jealous and i have said from day 1 that our wedding wont be formal its more laid back because thats how we want it i just wish people would stop trying to stomp on our day urgh bring on the holiday lol x


----------



## Dazed

Round - Did you have cramps most of your 2ww? I have tried to google/bing it to see if its common, but of course I can't find anything and the clomid club forum is to large and I didn get too much help last time I asked a question in there.


----------



## Round2

Dazed, I'm sure it's from the clomid. I tend to get cramps the first half of my cycle, but have had a few in the 2WW. For me they're more like twinges or stabbing pains in the ovary region. I think pretty much anything goes with clomid though. People seem to get sypmtoms at random times in their cycles.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dazed

I just hate the feeling that I should be running around with a diaper on just incase!


----------



## Round2

Maybe that's a good sign. I've always gotten cramps during the 2WW of cycles that I've conceived.

FX for ya!!!


----------



## Dazed

As of right now I don't see cramps as a good thing, never has been in the past. Major mood swing ATM too, so am I guessing its only a matter of time. :cry:


----------



## Round2

Have you tested yet? 

I also noticed that my LP is much longer with clomid, just a heads up.


----------



## Dazed

I tested Saturday morning with a dollar store test. Of corse it was BFN and way too early.

My first month I suspect my LP was short, but since I never got a positive on the digi, I can only guess (have had no luck with those).


----------



## Round2

Well ya! 7 DPO is way too early with any test, let alone an IC!! I'm gonna hold out some hope for you.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks :hugs: Right now my emotions are tumbling down, if that doesn't change before the end of my work day, my hubby is going to have a mess of a wife to deal with.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to be hoping the cramps are a good thing, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Dazed, it's only normal to be super emotional during the 2ww of Clomid. All of the expectation in combination with the darn hormones. I hope hubby is extra good to you tonight! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I've actually stopped expecting anything. At this point its more like hoping and praying LOL! I'm not liking the emotions caused by the clomid so far. I actually spent most of the day wanting to cry. Once I found some work to do I was ok because my mind wasn't wondering so much. Now the fun part will be keeping occupied for the rest of the time.


----------



## bbhopes

Dazed I'm in the same frame as you and I'm also feeling the same emotional melt down, I was on my second cycle of Clomid this month. Hoping the next few days fly by so we both can find out either way. :dust:


----------



## vickyd

Dazed there are so many threads on this forum dealing with clomid are they all so unhelpful??? The mood swings could be due not only to the clomid or expecting AF but maybe to pregnancy especially the latter if you consider the cramping. I had some really bad cramping before my BFP too. My SIL is 7 weeks pregnant and has cramping all day everyday!


----------



## jenny25

yeah vicky i went into the clomid section before the last mc and they were ignorant i did not feel welcome in their at all xx


----------



## Megg33k

The Clomid threads suck... There seems to be a lot of hostility toward newcomers. :(


----------



## vickyd

That sucks...And i thought it was only baby club where all the bitches hung out...


----------



## Megg33k

They're everywhere... They're everywhere! LOL


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls... so far better today. I would love everything to be symptoms, but its just better I don't.

I do venture into other threads, but there are so many girls on here that are just not very hospitable. I feel like I'm back in high school and everyone has their own clicks! If I can't get the info from you girls or anyone one anyother threads that I subscribe to, I'm off to Dr. Google. I don't have the time to deal with unhelpful people and I don't have the selfesteem to deal with the rejection. TBH, this all started with the MC section so I just went straight to the TTCAL section since the girls were generally nicer, but I can't complain too much about the LTTTC section except the clomid club thread.


----------



## Round2

Glad you're feeling better today Dazed. I find most of my mood swings come at the end of my cycle and the first week of my new cycle. Sometimes I actually have really good mood swings too. It's weird, I'll have this happy excited feeling for no reason. I know it's got to be the drugs. Not today though. Today I've the got the crampy-bloated-I just ovulated feeling! I super tired too!

I feel the same way about other threads. Lately this thread has been so quiet that I've been trying really hard to find some threads with interesting people to talk to. Mostly I find people to be immature and disrespectful. I guess it's kind of like real life...I'm pretty picky when it comes to friends. I don't have alot, but the ones I have, I have for life.

I have my FS appointment tomorrow. My clomid prescription has run out and I'm not really sure what to ask for next. My latest obsession is that perhaps my autoimmune disease is causing me not to implant each month. I've read that some IVF doc's will prescribe steriods in the 2WW to lower the antibodies that kill the embryo. I know that I have a high level of weird antibodies in my body, due to my AI disease, makes me wonder it is interfering with pregnancy. Definately makes me wonder if it is causing my losses. Unfortunately, my doctor was pretty dismissive of this idea last time. I'm wondering if I should bring it up again tomorrow.


----------



## Dazed

Well, maybe with the new HepC issue your doc will be more willing to look into it?


----------



## Round2

I'm hoping so. Especially since it was my FS who suspected that my AI disease is causing the Hep C antibodies.


----------



## Megg33k

If you have an AI disease, you should automatically be on steroids during pregnancy (from what I've seen). That's confusing that you aren't! :?


----------



## Round2

Megg33k said:


> If you have an AI disease, you should automatically be on steroids during pregnancy (from what I've seen). That's confusing that you aren't! :?

My FS says there is no reason to be on steriods unless you have Lupus antibodies. My Rhumetologist said the same thing. So what can you do? I think that I should be on the them too, but nobody will listen to me.


----------



## Allie84

It's too bad you can't get anyone to listen Round. I agree bring it up again tomorrow. I don't see how giving them a try would hurt! I remember Nato's fertility clinic put everyone on progesterone and steroids prophalactically. And in Nato's ca ase she was annoyed about it at first but it turned out her body needed it. 

Hi hoping, I see you!! How are you?


----------



## jenny25

well got my bloods back and i have 
high mcv and mch and low serum folate 

so looks like macrocytic anemia im booked in too see the doctor tomorrow at 10.50


----------



## Dazed

So how does that effect your TTC Jenny?


----------



## jenny25

i dont know i have the fertility clinic tomorrow morning then i have the gp at 10.50 so i will take the copy of results with me tomorrow and see what the nurse says x


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I just did a quick search. So this means you are deficient in either folate or B12? Both of those are very important in early pregnancy. I wonder if this is the reason for you losses?

AFM, I finally have some good news! I called the Hep C doctor last week and they told me 18 months for an appointment. So I decided to write a letter telling him how I can't do fertility treatments until this is resolved. My SIL who is a nurse at his hospital hand delivered the letter to the doctor this morning. I got a call just now, I'm going TOMORROW to get my blood work done and have an appointment to see him in 3 weeks. It's perfect timing as I see my FS tomorrow. I'm hoping maybe we can get into IUI for September/October! Now I just have to wait two painfully long weeks for the results. I OV'd yesterday, so I'll know if I'm pregnant around the same time.


----------



## jenny25

round that is excellent news wow woooo hooo girl im so happy for you xxxx

yeah my mum funny enough had a problem with her b12 so who knows i will get more answers tomorrow xx


----------



## Allie84

Oh wow Round that is EXCELLENT!!!!! Way to advocate for yourself and get some results! It looks like have appointments hiding away there. It reminds me of an episode of Sex and The City when Samantha had breast cancer (I think) and was trying so hard to get seen by the best doctor by bugging the receptionist and hanging out in the foyer. 

Jenny, it's great you've got some answers. I know some people take B12 injections (I think Lucy did that?) and it seems like deficiencies like that are solvable! :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Round thats really good news hun! As for weather or not you need steroids, thats a toughie. Some doctors dont beleive that steroids help and others do in the same way that some docs give heparin for MTHFR and others think aspirin is enough. Its fustrating to say the least that they cant seem to have one protocol. I was worried that i was the only homozygous MTHFR preggo who wasnt on heparin!! I dont know the health system of Canada but cant you find another FS that will be on board with teh steroids???

Jen Lucy did in fact have b12 injections for her anemia. I dont know how the anemia actually affects pregnancy, but you can always start with taking B12 tablets on your own anyway. I took them while ttc as well.

I really hope this thread stays alive...It seems this is the one place we all get the support we need!


----------



## Megg33k

We're nearly 2000 pages strong! I think we'll be okay! :)


----------



## Razcox

We can keep it alive! I am more lurking at the min then posting but its just because life is a bit borning here at the mo so not much to report!

AF due tomorrow . . .


----------



## Megg33k

Not much to report here either. All I do is eat, sleep, and write! And, I've been doing most of them at the wrong times... especially sleeping. I've taken to getting 3-4 hour twice a day now... and almost never at night! :wacko: Oh well, as long as it works for me, I guess.


----------



## Dazed

Well, on to cycle 16 for me.

Question - If you are taking a multi vitamin with a b complex, can you still take vitamin b6 and b12 to help lengthen your LP or is it over doing it?


----------



## Megg33k

I think it depends how much is in your multi... but it's usually fine. Multi's aren't generally loaded with either of those.


----------



## Dazed

Here is the vitamin lable. Hoping you can read it, if not its just Centrum Ultra Womens. I'm also on fish pills, but I don't think those really count.
 



Attached Files:







Vitamins.jpg
File size: 180.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LucyJ

Round thats great news that you've got an appointment and dont have to wait. Sounds like its worth mentioning again to your dr cant do any harm.

Dazed :hugs:

Jen I have regluar B12 injections I was diagnosed with Pernicious anemia in 2004 had an inital 2 week course of injections then went to having them every 12 weeks and I still have them. My anemia was one of the reasons they montiered me in the pregnancy as well as my mc's although Im pretty sure they anemia wasn't a factor in my losses as it was diagnosed and under control. Hope it goes well at the fertility clinic.

Megg looks like your doing well with the book :happydance:

Allie how are you?

Vicky are you still with the in-laws? I know I'm a bit late to the converstation but it does sound odd your sil having a nt scan before 12 weeks. When I had my early scan we never heard the hb we could see it but the machines they used didnt do the hb I did ask the scan lady about it and she said they dont do that the midwife would listen to the hb!!

AFM: we're doing well here we've been discharged by our midwife which I was a bit sad about as she was so lovely. She would of come and seen us again next week but she's on annual leave so didnt want to send someone I didnt know and she said it would of been more for her than for me as we are doing well. Will miss see her saw the health visitor yesterday who did Benjamins hearing test which he passed :happydance: she was nice enough but didnt feel totally comfortable with her. See her again next week she's going to come and weigh Benjamin again. We've had an appointment for Ben's ultrasound. As he was a breech baby and breech for so long they do an US to check his hips the dr did check them before we left the hospital but they like to do an US aswell so thats on the 8th Sept. When the midwife was here she weighed Benjamin again and is now 5lb 5oz so 1oz over his birth weight. I'm doing good sleeping when I can and trying to take it easy still learning what my limitations are I feel fine and do things then end up in pain so having to be careful. Missing Steve who is back at work.


----------



## vickyd

Luce its great to hear that you guys are doing so well! We were supposed to get the hip US as well but the pead never followed up on it. He checks her legs at the bi monthly appoitment and all seems well. I actually forgot to ask if we should go through with the scan...I have to remember to ask him next week at our appointment.

Dazed im trying to remember if someone on this thread said that if you are taking b vitamins you shouldnt do the fish oil as well...Im sure that there was one thing you shouldnt take while on fish oil. As for the vitamin complex yes you can supplement with the b12 or b6.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- that is so awesome you were able to get an earlier appointment:thumbup:. I would definitely bring up the steroid issue with your doctor again. Better to be safe than sorry!

Dazed:hugs:. I would say taking an extra B6 & B12 vitamin on top of the others would be fine. B vitamins are water soluble so any extra is excreted in your urine. It would be better to eat more B vitamin rich foods though because our bodies absorb it better. 

Jen- I hope you have a great appointment with the FS:thumbup:

Megg- look at you go! You will have the book finished in no time:happydance:

Lucy- Im so glad you and little Benjamin are adjusting well!

AFM- Ive been more of a lurker as well. Today I have my bump photo shoot. I cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. I think I have actually made up my mind and I am going to take the vitamins. I take a water pill daily to help keep my BP down and from what I have been reading B6 helps lower BP. Also, since my water pill causes you to pee alot, you can lose essential vitamins. I have read that too much of B6 and B12 can have bad side effects, but the doseages to cause that are really high. So, I see it as a win/win!

Oh, I am on the fish oil to help my triglycerides. Gotta love heredity!


----------



## jenny25

hey guys well im now offically the proud owner of 100mg clomid 10,000mlu hcg and 400mg of progesterone :D everything went well at the clinic i have had verble confirmation to start clomid on days 2-6 i laughed actually cause she was giving paul instructions on sex and emptying his load hahaha so we have to dtd 3x a week on the days we cant manage he has still too manage to that 3x a week have sex on cd10 then no sex day before scan then dtd 3 days in a row he has to take antioxidants to help improve his sperm the day of the scan i will get the trigger shot and then take progesterone after ovulation i have been put on 5mg of folic acid to help with the folate problem she said the reason my mcv mch or what ever was high that was due to my folate being low oooo im sooo happy now so my new drug intake includes

1500mg metformin 
100mg clomid 
400mg progesterone 
5mg folic acid 


lucy im so glad your doing well little b is just so edible <3 xxx


----------



## Allie84

Aww Lucy what a lovely update! How nice you got on with your midwife so well, I bet that was really comforting. Good job Benjamin passing his hearing test and gaining weight. :) Good luck with the hip u/s as well. Happy to hear you are getting some sleep. How has it been with Steve back at work?

Jenny, great news about the appointment and getting on the meds! I'm really pleased and it sounds like every base is covered. LOL I loved how the doctor was telling DH how to DTD! I guess it's a good thing the doctor is thinking about how DH is half of the equation after all. :dust: to you!

Dazed, :hugs: I took a B-50 complex in addition to a prenatal while TTC. I really liked the B-50 complex...I think it helped my mood and everything. If you're losing vitamins through the diuretic then I think it's a great idea to supplement with a B complex. 

Hey Raz, your chart is looking good....have you tested?

Megg, what a sleep schedule! What times of day do you find you are most productive while writing? Every time I see how far you've come I get a bit of an itch to write. I already 'write' for a living but it's technical writing/ business report writing which is super blah compared to creative writing. You're quite inspirational, though....

Hoping, oh wow, a bump photo shoot!! How beautiful! I always think those turn out so great. I hope you post some on your journal. :) Have fun. How are you feeling these days?

AFM I'm good. I don't know if you US ladies have heard of the Nurse-Family Partnership but I am applying for it and a nurse is coming over to interview me today. Basically it's a government program for first time moms if they meet income guidelines where a nurse will visit once a month or week while you are pregnant and then keep visiting during the first few years of the baby's life. Since I don't have much of a support system around here (those who remember, my parents are loving but I am usually the 'parent' in the situation) I would LOVE to have a nurse help me with the baby. I hope I qualify! Other than that, not much is new. I have friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me pregnancy wise and we went shopping the other day and she made me feel like a whale because she was all spritely after 3 hours of shopping and I could barely walk haha! I was thirsty, tired and sore and she was fine apparently. It also sounds like she feels her baby way more than I feel my little man. Harumph.


----------



## jenny25

Allie that sounds like a fantastic idea hun :D:D:D i will keep my fingers crossed that you get it:D:D:D

Yep i was sure laughing at it too i got a little embarrased tho when she said about emptying his load hahaha 

not much to report im 3dpo and just going with it finally cd 25 i ovulated i think xx


----------



## Round2

Allie, that sounds like a wonderful program. I hope you qualify.

Jenny, sounds like you're armed with some pretty serious drugs. I see a BFP in your near future!

Lucy, sounds like things are going well. So glad you're finally a Mommy!!

Hoping, you'll have to post some pics from this bump shoot. 

Dazed, I don't know anything about all the B vitamin stuff. Hope you get it sorted out.

Megg, you're doing so well with the novel. I'm jealous that you have such a great distraction!

Raz, nice to see you back. Hope AF comes for you soon....or stays away for a very long time.

AFM, just got back from all my appointments. Saw my FS and got the viral load test done to see if I really have Hep C. I asked my FS about the steriods again and she will not prescribe them unless I have Lupus antibodies. If my viral load test comes back at 0 or low, I'm allowed to do IUI. If it comes back high, I need to get the liver doctor to say that it's safe to get pregnant, then I can do IUI. I see the liver doctor the same day as my next CD1 so if my test results are back, I might be able to squeeze into IUI for the next cycle. If not, I need to take a break from clomid, then go back to see her after one month off the drugs.

All in all I'm pretty happy. I always feel so emotionally exhausted after discussing this stuff with doctors though. I _almost _made it out of the fertility clinic without crying, then I got into an argument with the nurse about starting IUI. She won't let me get signed up until I've been officially cleared.

Oh and poor hubby. He's been banned from our new hot tub till I'm knocked up. Once I'm pregnant, I'm banned. He's not going to take the news well!!


----------



## Dazed

Hi Nato!


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, I think I am either going to go with the B-Complex or equal doses of B6 and B12, haven' decided yet.


----------



## jenny25

hun i think b complex is a good idea xxx


----------



## Allie84

Nato was here and didn't say hello? :( Waaah, come back from lurkerdom and update us on your pregnancy pretty please....

Dazed, you'll want to do the complex I believe because they work better in conjunction with all of the B vitamins together.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I will for sure post some in my journal hopefully by the weekend. We are doing an outdoor shoot this afternoon and then the studio shoot tonight:thumbup:. 

I havent heard of the Nurse- Family Partnership but it definitely sounds like something I would be interested in as well. I really hope you qualify! You sound just like me huffing and puffing through my day:haha:

Jenny- you FS visit sounds like it went awesome! Welcome to clomid group:thumbup:. That is hilarious the FS was giving Paul pointers on emptying his load:haha:. He must have been so embarrassed. FX for a wedding/honeymoon baby! It would be so romantic to have a honeymoon baby:D

Raz- FX this is your month!

Round- I really hope you get cleared to do IUI next cycle or that you get surprised with a BFP this cycle. That sucks your DH is banned from the hot tub especially since you just got it. 

I'm sitting here with little Penny having the hiccups. Its just the cutest thing. She probably gets them at least once a day now and it make me laugh every time.


----------



## Megg33k

Seems like everyone is doing pretty well right now... but I only just skimmed. Hubby's home for lunch, so I'm not totally focused. LOL

You should follow the writing itch, Allie! :) I find my most productive time is after midnight and before 6am. Those have always been my best hours, in general.


----------



## Allie84

Happy Friday! What is everyone up to for the weekend? 

We are dog sitting for my cousin's dog so it will double the doggie duty this weekend. We're also going to go nursery furniture shopping...and I'm meeting up with some ladies from church to learn how to crochet! I'm trying to make baby a blanket and I'm pretty useless craft wise. Oh, Sunday we are going to have a picnic at a state park in the country and dip our toes in the lake. 

Hoping, how do you know if they are hiccups? I *think* I felt hiccups once...it was like my whole belly shook every few seconds? But that was only once.


----------



## bbhopes

My son had the hickups all the time, it is a pretty funny feeling. 
I'm hoping to go away for a few days, wind down a little.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi everyone...sorry I've been a lurker (and not even a good one of those) the last few weeks. This site in general was giving me so much anxiety that I tried to take a step back and stop. I wrote about it a little bit in my journal last week. I just can't relax, and it's driving me and everyone around me crazy.

My worrying was warranted though because I went to the midwife today and my bp was raised (130/86) and I had +1 protein in my urine so I was sent to the hospital for extra monitoring today. The ultrasound looked normal and so did the heart rate test, but now they will have me come in more often. In fact I have to go on Monday again for a full blood and urine work up as well as a detailed ultrasound showing blood flow to placenta and stuff. I'm really scared but at least I know they are taking my worries seriously now.

Just when I thought it was safe to announce it on facebook too :(


----------



## vickyd

Amy what does protein in urine and high bp mean? Does it have to do with pre-eclampsia?
I found that if the docs monitor you and take your fears seriously things always work out. The danger is having something wrong and it not being diagnosed/monitored...In my case i gave birth early but if i hadnt been monitored who knows? Everything will be super dont worry!


----------



## pregoinnorge

yeah i guess they are worried about it turning into pre eclampsia, but like you said, with proper monitoring things will probably be ok. I'm really happy with the care I am getting from the hospital now though, so I think they will figure out a good solution for me.

It turns out that my mom had pregnancy-induced hypertension but not pre-eclampsia with my brother and he was born about a month early. I was born two months early though, but they think it had something to do with her having only one kidney? I don't know the details...


----------



## Allie84

Hi Amy, :hugs: 130/86 isn't that high, is it? I thought that fell into pre-hypertension and not even hypertension? Maybe they do it differently in Norway, though, and I guess you had the protein...but your numbers don't actually sound that high. Was it a routine midwife appointment or did you go in because you weren't feeling right?

It sounds like you're getting great care! Did they say why they are doing a detailed u/s showing blood flow? Is there a reason that would be a problem or is it just related to possible pre-eclampsia? It sounds really thorough though and I agree they will figure out a good solution for you. It doesn't sound like fun hanging out at a hospital all day, though. How often do you think you will have appts from now on?

Don't worry about lurking! Just make sure you come to us for support because we are sure to give it. :hugs:

Btw I was born 2 months early as well.


----------



## pregoinnorge

thanks girls :) I went in because I wasn't feeling right and I have been puking even more than normal too along with headaches. The midwife was really great though and she thinks that my numbers could be either the start of something more serious, or just a fluke. When I take my blood pressure at home it seems normal, but as soon as I get to a medical office, I freak out or something. She claims that the low levels of protein could also simply be from dehydration (from all the puking this morning) but she wanted to send me to the hospital to get a dr's opinion. 

Tomorrow is our 3D scan too, so that means three scans in 4 days, which seems a little excessive now. Oh well!


----------



## pregoinnorge

sorry i forgot to answer your questions...um, not sure about the blood flow u/s but it sounds like standard procedure given my symptoms?

I wouldn't be surprised if I have to go in a few times a week for awhile to make sure things aren't getting worse...


----------



## Allie84

Well at least with 3 scans you will get lots of reassurance and a good look at your little one! :hugs: Good luck with the ultrasounds and I really, really hope it was just dehyrdration and white coat hypertension. :hugs:

AFM, I am just back from my first exerience at the hospital regarding pregnancy. Weasley, bless his heart as he had no idea, used my bump as a launching pad to jump of thifs evening. He has done it before, stepped on my bump and stuff, but this one REALLY hurt. I wasn't that worried but I called the on call doc just in case as I was hurting and had a bruise and they told me to go in to labor and delivery (it was after hours)! So, I called Alex and off I went and met him there. They monitored the baby and me for awhile and his heartrate sounded good and I wasn't having any contractions, so they gave me a precautionary Rhogam shot and sent me home. It felt weird being in there being monitored though. The nurse was nice but did make me feel a little bit stupid (even though I was told to come in).


----------



## Megg33k

I'd have gone in too! Always better to be safe than sorry! Especially since you're past V day. No reason to ever chance anything! I'm glad he's fine though! :hugs:

Btw, girls... Fright Night = AMAZING! Go see it!


----------



## vickyd

Allie who cares if they think youre stupid?? You did the right thing and got it checked out, if you hadnt you would have started having contractions from all the stress lol!!!!

So this is my last wekend before i go back to work on Monday...This holiday seemed to last only a day with my stupid trip to China and the fact that i was recovering from it for like a week... Good thing im taking a few days off the week of the baptism/wedding. The only good thing about going back to work is that i get to go home away from Alex's looney family!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. I woke up in the middle of the night with abdominal pain as well which made me really glad I had gone in or else I would have been going in at 3 in the morning! It has seemed to have gone away, though...and it may have been my stomach as with everything that happened I didn't eat dinner last night and my body doesn't like me skipping meals these days. I have woken up to a very loud stomach. 

I wasn't sure if I wanted to see Fright Night so thanks for the recommendation. :)

Sorry your holiday is ending, Vicky. That is always such a downer feeling...it's good you have the baptism to look forward to.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls! So nice to be back here! I am sorry I have been absent, my laptop literally died a death, but has now been reinvented at last!

I am never going to be able to catch up so for that I am sorry, but I hope you are all doing well. How is everyone?? xx

Amy I hope you will be ok. That doesnt seem too high, but I am glad they are looking after you.x

Allie never think you are stupid babe. You have right to be checked out under these circumstances. I am glad you and bubs are ok.x

I look forward to catching up with you all. Clearly I am no longer ttc but I want to be back sticking around to support you all.xxx


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls just popping in , well i went to pick up my meds from the hospital pharmacy yesterday as i forgot my working tax credit card i was on my own and soon as i arrive at the hospital i started getting worked up and all anxious i took a few panic attacks then got really upset i called paul at work and was talking to him i kept seeing loads of pregnant woman around as the sub fertility clinic is next too the womans outpaitents and antenatal appointments are not to mention the day assesment unit i got quiet teery and i know i dont know their story but it just reminded me that i need help to get where they are you know and for the first time i actually felt like half a woman am i being stupid ? 


Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## CJSG1977

You're not being stupid darling! :hugs: I understand exactly how you feel. But you are NOT half a woman babe. These meds will be it for you, you wait and see. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Jen! Please don't feel that way. It's simply not true! I went through that phase at one point, but it's just not reality, honey! xxx

AFM... Weirdest dream in a long time tonight...

Spoiler
My "mother" (not my actual mother) was an alcoholic user (not drug user, but someone who only wants to be near you if she needs something from you) who was in the military. She showed up at my "house" (which wasn't my actual house) with my "father" (not my actual father). They needed to stay with us (me and actually Kevin) for the night. I had all sorts of weird exotic animals around the house... lizards, snakes, etc... and not in cages either. My "mother" spent the entire night texting with some man she met in the military and was having an internet affair with, but she was being a bitch and making sure that all of his texts (or IM's or whatever they were) were being printed out on a printer in the kitchen so my "father" had to see them. They were standard internet crap... bullshit like "I'm so hard, I bet you wish you could put me between your tits" and whatnot. That's the message that I know my "father" saw, because he was the one who handed it to my "mother." My "sister" (I don't have any siblings) text me to say that she was finally letting her boyfriend take her virginity, but she was in her mid-20's, so it was a good thing... I was like, 'It's about fucking time.' Then, my "mother" and her online guy were playing some weird not-sexy game pretending to negotiate the release of a prison of war or something. Kevin got bitten by a lizard (really pretty, bright blue and black) and it was suddenly the same house but it belonged to my "mother" instead now. I went to search the internet to find out if the lizard was poisonous and found a bunch of pictures of a cat with the same injury (bitten on the right eye area). After I got through those, I found a search for 'FRER' and a photo of a jillion positive pregnancy test strips... just the strips that had been removed from their cases. I freaked thinking someone in my family was pregnant and never found out if the lizard was poisonous. We were making coffee on a stove burner in a metal pot, and my "mother" was trying to boil a potato by placing it on a burner and turning it on. Oddly, it was working and the insides of the potato were bubbling inside its skin. There was something at one point about a hidden camera set up to capture one thing, but actually captured some private conversation instead. Can't remember anything else about that part. My bed was underwater in a sandy substance with a fish (big fish, weird eyes, kept swimming on it's side rather than upright, like it fell over and kept swimming) that kept swimming by me, another weird underwater lizard thing with tiny legs that kept slithering by me on the floor, and I could somehow breathe even though I was completely underwater.
Could someone please tell me what kind of fucking crack I must have smoked last night?


----------



## jenny25

wow megg that is one mad dream hun :O xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Right? WTF? And, it was all so real! Not to mention having a very odd sex dream several hours earlier that nearly resulted in a sleep orgasm. I was so close that it woke me up! :wacko: I don't know what's going on with me.


----------



## jenny25

Megg33k said:


> Right? WTF? And, it was all so real! Not to mention having a very odd sex dream several hours earlier that nearly resulted in a sleep orgasm. I was so close that it woke me up! :wacko: I don't know what's going on with me.


lmfao hahaha you do crack me up im just jealous cause i dont get them lol xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

Uh helloooooooooo????????


----------



## Megg33k

CJSG1977 said:


> Uh helloooooooooo????????

Hi, sweetie! :hugs: What's up?


----------



## jenny25

uhh helllo you ;) im in a huff with you miss cj  na just kidding how are you lovely ps thank you for the advice xoxoxox


----------



## vickyd

Megg i think CJ might be hinting that your seriously fucked up dream could be due to .... pregnancy??? I know thats what i thought when i read it!

CJ from your FB posts im a guessing you have a new man in your life? We need all the juicy details please babe!

Ok insane sister in law said yesterday that she feels her baby's heartbeat!!! Im so glad i got out of there before i started serious drinking/drug abuse to deal with the insanity...
My back is also completely fucked...Im in so much pain and i have to go to work tomorrow...fucking ace...


----------



## Megg33k

She feels the baby's heartbeat?!?! O.O I don't think that's possible! LOL (no offense!)

I tested today.. :bfn:... I'm just crazy. Trust me, I couldn't help but wonder after the hot mess that was my dream last night. :haha:


----------



## vickyd

Youre not crazy, you just have a very vivd imagination! Thats why you will be a brilliant writer!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Youre not crazy, you just have a very vivd imagination! Thats why you will be a brilliant writer!

You're sweet! :kiss: Thank you!

The test read is still going really well actually. I'm just under 31,000 words (as the siggy suggests). I put up about 13,200 of them in the last 50-or-so hours. It's sort of exciting. People seem to be enjoying it so far! :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Where have you posted it??? We can read it online??


----------



## Megg33k

It's in a private Facebook group. You can. I'll add you! :kiss: You have to promise me you'll provide feedback though! I can take maybe 2 more people, tops.


----------



## Megg33k

Added you, Vicky! All the parts are in "docs" on the right side of the page. They're numbered parts 1-14. Just read in order and let me know what you think! :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Megg! I already started reading!


----------



## Dazed

Its about time you tested Meggles! I have been dying to tell you to! Sorry it was BFN.


----------



## Megg33k

No worries, Dazed. I expected a BFN. I just had to be sure.

What do you think so far, Vicky? (I can take brutal honesty)


----------



## vickyd

Its good Megg! Maybe the first intro is too descriptive compared to the meeting and house cleaning date between Mitchell and Jes. I would have liked an intro section on Jes aswell, get a feel of what kind of girl she is and what made her knock on the door of a stranger asking for a date. Maybe you go into this later on though...


----------



## Megg33k

I go into it a bit later. She gets a good moment where he asks about her and she just spills everything about herself. TBH, she doesn't end up being as prominent a character as you might think she will be.

I do tend to get a bit descriptive at times. Trying to find a good balance still. By "intro"... Do you mean the driving bit? I tried with less and was told it needed more. And, more seems like it might be too much. Can't really figure out how to sort that bit.


----------



## vickyd

Sorry i must have confused you! The intro was great, i just wanted some more on the jes character! Im at part 6 now i got the info i needed on her. Its getting better by each part, like you found your rhythem if you know what i mean? Love how you worked Dr. Who into it!


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhhhhh! So you do actually like the intro! Haha! I get confused easily. Thanks! I definitely hit my stride at some point. I'll have to go see what pt 6 was. That was long ago and far away! :) Thank you for participating. I love having you in the group! :hugs:

The Doctor Who bit is mostly because David Tennant is my Mitchell. <3 I have actors "cast" for each character. It helps me stay in character when I write them. I could list a cast like movie credits already. Lol


----------



## Round2

Vicky, your SIL sounds crazy. Seriously, I would have taken a few strips off her by now. Does she know her baby is like the size of pumpkin seed? Pretty sure she can't feel the heartbeat.

Megg, sorry about the BFN. Even if expected, they're always disappointing. You book sounds so intriguing. I can't wait to read it.

I'm reading "The Girl with the Dragon Tatto" right now. Has anyone else read it? I was so excited to read it, because everyone told me it was such a good book, but I just can't get into it. I hope it gets better soon.

CJ, so glad you're back. Sounds like things are going really well for you. You deserve it!

AFM, going to be a crazy couple of weeks. I'll start POASing later this week. Next week I get my Hep C tests back and start my IUI 'training' course (if negative for Hep C). I'm terrified about all of the above (mostly Hep C). I haven't been sleeping and my emotions are crazy up and down (thank-you clomid). I'll be statisfied if at least one thing works out, but I realize the odds are not in my favour.


----------



## vickyd

Round i bought that book after everyone has been going on about it but i havent got around to reading it yet. I usually find that i dont really enjoy books after they have been built up so much, i always expect them to be better or something.
In order i hope:
1. you get a bfp so you dont need IUI
2. Neg Hep C
3. BFP so you can get off the frikkin clomid!

Yeah my SIL has completely lost her marbles (there werent that many to begin with..) but there is no reasoning with her type..She knows everything and is always right, waste of time trying to knock some sence into her!


----------



## Round2

Thanks Vicky. That's the best case scenario, but I'm not holding out much hope. My nerves are mess right now. Just can't wait for the next few weeks to be over.

Ya, I'm not really a big murder mysetery type person. This book kind of reminds me of the DaVinci Code or Angels and Demons. Both excellent books, but not really my cup of tea. I prefer relationship type books. I just finished reading the The Help, it was sooo good! I totally recommend it.


----------



## Megg33k

I second everything Vicky said, Rouders! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Sounds super intruiging, Megg!! I'm really proud of how much you've written. :)

Vicky, your SIL is officially crazy....omg...I really feel for you!!! 

Round, I hope you get a BFP and don't have to do any of this, but it sounds promising that thing will work out even if you don't get a BFP. I hope the next week flies by so you can find out you don't have Hep C and put this all behind you and move foward. :hugs:

AFM our car broke down in the middle of the country yesterday on our way to state park for a picnic...me, my parents, Alex and two dogs!!! It was an adventure...we made it made to town though and switched to my dad's car and still ended up at the park in the end. Now we have car repairs, though, which stinks!!

I had a prenatal massage booked for today though and I'm still going (just mooching a ride off dad). I've been quite sore recently....sore legs, sore back, and sore pelvis. I think I've got pelvic girdle pain as it hurts to roll over in bed and walk up stairs and put on underwear, etc. It's not terrible pain, though, and I'm not complaining...but I like to rationalize my massage. :haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

I had very erotic dreams last time I was pregnant. It was a big sign for me. Sorry about the bfn Megg hunni :hugs:

Round I really hope that will be the outcome. I am obviously not taking clomid now and don't miss the mood swings etc. And I have everything crossed that the hep c is neg too :hugs: I've missed you chicken.xx

You rationalise your massage any way you like Allie! I hope it makes you feel better darlin. xx

Its so nice to be back here. Yes there is a new man....but its complicated. He has issues cause of his ex and I have insecurities too. And I am not really sure from one day to the next if we are a solid couple or not. When he is here, he's amazing. The minute he goes back to Bristol he seems to behave like I am not really in his life. Think he is having difficulty because he wants to keep his daughters out of the situation... and more confused as I have been pursued by a very hot, sexy guy who actually goes out of his way to come and see me. We really get on and there is a lot of chemistry. I had a husband who is an ass and now I have 2 men and cant choose LOL! Other than that I am just exhausted running the pub. But it has been terrific fun. Cant wait to get my permanent one.


----------



## Round2

OMG, have you guys ever read this website "99 Reasons to Laugh at Infertility":

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/

Totally cheered me up! The best #671 What NOT to say to your infertile wife.


----------



## Round2

Oh CJ, that sounds like a complicated situation. My advice is don't rush things, I really believe when the right one comes along, it should feel natural, not difficult. So glad to see you back. Missed you!


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm enjoying having the luxury of being to pick from 2 men LOL! But I do agree, when its right I will know xxx


----------



## bbhopes

CJ I wish I had your problems! (just kidding) 
Glad to see you back I've missed you on here!! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

CJ id just do both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allie stop rationalising, we all know youre a spoiled biatch!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm with Vicky... Choose both! YUM! LOL


----------



## Razcox

CJ - Hey hun long time since we were both kicking about on this thread! I agree with the others and have both. ;)

Round - That link is great! I love the bird and bee song on there :thumbup:

Megg - Glad the book is going well but word of caution dont publish all of it on a website or anything as then you wont be able to try and get it published. Only put parts of chapters on the web not the whole thing. I am part of a writers fourm and this is a key bit of advise from them.

I have hit a wall with my book as a new character is coming into it and i still dont have a name for him. Until i find his name i cant really write about him! Strange but true!


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> CJ - Hey hun long time since we were both kicking about on this thread! I agree with the others and have both. ;)
> 
> Round - That link is great! I love the bird and bee song on there :thumbup:
> 
> Megg - Glad the book is going well but word of caution dont publish all of it on a website or anything as then you wont be able to try and get it published. Only put parts of chapters on the web not the whole thing. I am part of a writers fourm and this is a key bit of advise from them.
> 
> I have hit a wall with my book as a new character is coming into it and i still dont have a name for him. Until i find his name i cant really write about him! Strange but true!

It's not exactly published on a website. There's documents up in a FB group though. Why can't you try to get published if you've posted it somewhere? I'm confused. I'm not sure I know what you mean by "publish all of it on a website"... Tell me more? 

What kind of character are you trying to name? Sometimes names are the worst part!

Edit: PM'd you on FB... I've taken up enough of the thread going on and on about my book. lol


----------



## Razcox

Just replied on FB for you and tried to find where i read about it . . . Going to bug me now where i read this!

Anyway the character is one of the two leading men, he is the girls soul mate but you know stuff happens! He is a young lad of 19, tall red hair and brown eyes, a cowboy type but the name doesnt fit the cowboy image. The girl is called Freya the other leading man is Gabriel if that helps


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Just replied on FB for you and tried to find where i read about it . . . Going to bug me now where i read this!
> 
> Anyway the character is one of the two leading men, he is the girls soul mate but you know stuff happens! He is a young lad of 19, tall red hair and brown eyes, a cowboy type but the name doesnt fit the cowboy image. The girl is called Freya the other leading man is Gabriel if that helps

First one that comes to mind is Conor/Connor.


----------



## Allie84

LOL Vicky! My massage was lovely :)

Oh wow, CJ, to have your problems lol! :haha: I like Round's advice that the right relationship will feel natural. 

I think I've heard before that if you put your whole book online it's unpublishable as well. Maybe it's because then it's 'already' been published?


----------



## Razcox

See i liked Quinn and Eric but that made me think of true blood, another one was Hal short for Halden which is norse to go with the girls name but i didnt like that! All the other people there names just came to me but this guy i am struggling with . .


----------



## Megg33k

I actually almost said Eric... but I hesitated because of True Blood as well! It's sort of unfair, because it's not like Eric isn't a common enough name. Just because WE think of TB Eric doesn't mean that everyone would.

Maybe, Allie... I dunno! I'm re-thinking whether or not to post any more of it now. :( I really like my test reading group.


----------



## Razcox

Aww i'm sorry hun i didnt want to put a damper on it all just didnt want you to get stung by stupid rules of publising companies xx

The only reason i know was because of my creative writing froum.


----------



## Allie84

Keep your test reading group private and I think you'll be okay....I think what I heard was it has to posted, ala fan fiction, on a website or blog or something.


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Aww i'm sorry hun i didnt want to put a damper on it all just didnt want you to get stung by stupid rules of publising companies xx
> 
> The only reason i know was because of my creative writing froum.

No, I'm glad you told me! I'm incredibly appreciative! Don't be sorry! I'd rather be informed! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Keep your test reading group private and I think you'll be okay....I think what I heard was it has to posted, ala fan fiction, on a website or blog or something.

I think that's probably the case as well. It seems like it would literally have to be available to ALL of the public to be "published." I don't think what I'm doing is really any different than sending the file to select people via email or whatever. At least, I hope it's not. I'm giving it a good deal of thought before I post any further though.


----------



## vickyd

Megg im pretty sure its safe, but why dont you call a publishing house and ask them? Explain where you have posted the segments and see what they have to say?

Raz the names that come to mind for a red-headed lad are: Cliff, Randal, Ryan

Ok so fourth day that my back is out....Im popping serious pills to the point that im worried ill be one of those pain med addicts in the end!!! Anyone got any natural remedies i could try before i pay 100 euros for o chiropracter???


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg im pretty sure its safe, but why dont you call a publishing house and ask them? Explain where you have posted the segments and see what they have to say?
> 
> Raz the names that come to mind for a red-headed lad are: Cliff, Randal, Ryan
> 
> Ok so fourth day that my back is out....Im popping serious pills to the point that im worried ill be one of those pain med addicts in the end!!! Anyone got any natural remedies i could try before i pay 100 euros for o chiropracter???

I suppose I could call and ask... I wonder if I'd be able to get anyone on the phone who would actually know though? Hmm... I really get the impression that it's probably okay... but I can't stop wondering now.

Chiropractor FTW... no natural remedies for a bad back that I'm aware of! :( I'm sorry, honey! :hugs:

P.S. I like Ryan!


----------



## jenny25

vicky i have back problems and i swear by an electric heat pad it works wonders hun i had spd when i had aarron plus with the spinal i get horrible ache and thats what helps for me , megg thats pretty rotten about your book sweet :(
ras 18dpo :O 
by god lol 


im 8dpo nothing to report i have got my date for st marys hospital in london where they do all the testing for miscarriages and immune problems thats on the 13th october , paul stood up for me the other night with his mum she started saying who could and cant come to the wedding well he put her straight and said its our wedding and we will have who we want at the wedding dont think she liked it but tough shit xx


----------



## vickyd

Jen shit i dont have a heating pad....FUCk! Ive heard that the epidural causes long term back problems, i had general anesthetic but im sure that the c-section itself will cause the same problems...
Ive had similar problems from my MIL regarding the wedding/baptism! She thinks shes an interior decocorator or something, she constantly trying to get me to change my very simple decor ideas for her elaborate ones. Shes also bugging me about fucking seating arrangements like it matters for a finger food menu in a god damn bar!!! Crazy bitch


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks CJ, I'm glad we heard from you! Lucky girl with two guys :) 

Sorry about your back Vicky...hope it gets better soon!

Your wedding is coming up soon Jen! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jenny25

how are you prego hun not seen you about much mind you i havent been around much myself lol 

vicky i had a c section with aarron so they said with the spinal block that i may get some pain later on and with the spd i will have it forever pretty much sucks when its really cold it flares up when i have af sometimes it flares up it got to the point the pain i was having in my back was coming through into my stomach like someone punched me in the stomach and took the wind right out me . Yeah other people seem to think we have endless money in all honesty i have £20 in the bank until paul gets paid we have paid over £3500 so far in the wedding and we have another 1000 left to spend we are like you hun very simple but other people want bloody designer stuff im like piss off lol 

Hey round xxx


----------



## Allie84

Geez, weddings are expensive! Cute profile pic btw Jenny! 

Vicky, sorry about your back. :( Do you think a chiropractor would help? Maybe you should do what I did and get a massage! 

Amy, how did your scans go??


----------



## vickyd

Jen the 3500 youve spent already includes dress, venue or what??? Ive only spent around 1000 so far but i will have to pay 6000 for the venue and around 300 for decorating the church and venue and aound 300 for hair, makeup and mani/pedi. I really wanna keep the buget as low as possible but it seems as soon as people hear the word weddding they charge double what they would under normal circumstances...

I took the day off work trying to heal my back but suprise suprise its worse off today...My mom cant keep Hero at her place tonight as my dad is sick and shes really tired from looking after him and Hero...I wonder how im gonna cope as she always wants to be held! Im hoping my sis will help out tonight but not holding my breath since shes started dating a new guy so im pretty sure shell be out tonight..

Megg i like the new twist on mitchell's character with the phobia. He seemed pretty closed off as a person before and its interesting that hes really softening with Cameron. Ill get through alot today being off work and all..


----------



## jenny25

vicky here is my exact spreadsheet for the wedding what i have spent and still got bits too add thats not on their

Reception 295.00 
bridesmaids 60.00
Dress 249.00 
mums hotel 114.00 
video 100.00
ring 22.34 
veil 26.94 
invites 50.00
mums hotel 143.00
cake 150.00
Cars 170.00
hair 120.00
flowers 32.99 86.00
aarron clothes 60.00
Photographer 300.00
food 200.00
accessories 100.00
marriage licence 67.00
Church 100 on the day
suits 370.00
dj 100.00
center peice 50.00
bridesmaid stuff 20.97 
mum travel 135.00
dress 115.00
flowers 86.00
honeymoon 700.00
piper 150.00


----------



## vickyd

Looks like you pretty much have everything paid for then? Shit im completely overspending... Does the 295 for the reception cover food and drink????


----------



## jenny25

No darling thats just for hire of the venue hun just for the reception i still have a couple things left too pay for which will be paid for next week xx


----------



## vickyd

yeah i thought that was a pretty low price!!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Jen the 3500 youve spent already includes dress, venue or what??? Ive only spent around 1000 so far but i will have to pay 6000 for the venue and around 300 for decorating the church and venue and aound 300 for hair, makeup and mani/pedi. I really wanna keep the buget as low as possible but it seems as soon as people hear the word weddding they charge double what they would under normal circumstances...
> 
> I took the day off work trying to heal my back but suprise suprise its worse off today...My mom cant keep Hero at her place tonight as my dad is sick and shes really tired from looking after him and Hero...I wonder how im gonna cope as she always wants to be held! Im hoping my sis will help out tonight but not holding my breath since shes started dating a new guy so im pretty sure shell be out tonight..
> 
> Megg i like the new twist on mitchell's character with the phobia. He seemed pretty closed off as a person before and its interesting that hes really softening with Cameron. Ill get through alot today being off work and all..

That sucks about your back! :hugs:

Mitchell comes to us in bits and pieces all throughout the book. You won't even find out what he does for a living for a good long time still. And, you only find out important things about him through his interactions with Cameron. Cam is the only person he really feels safe and secure enough with to really open up. If you liked how that came in, you should rather enjoy the rest of the ride. :happydance:

P.S. That phobia... It's mine. I cried the whole I wrote it. I stood in that mall, in front of those elevators shaking and crying for 20 min. It was god-awful! I'm excited to see what you think as it progresses even more. I look forward to hearing more from you! Thank you again for reading! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

its pretty good as we got a discount for the church reception as paul has grew up with the same priest from when he first arrived and trained x


----------



## Dazed

Good job on the budget wedding Jen! Sometimes its the best way to go.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed was there a quake in your area?


----------



## Dazed

YUP! It was about 193km from where I am, but it still shook my building pretty good. My cousins actually lives near there, but they haven't said anything about it but I'm sure they are OK. Now we have to deal with a hurricane coming up on us this weekend!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you're okay, Lisa!

I've been bombarded with FB statuses about how the earthquake and hurricane must mean the rapture is coming. :dohh: Let's just say I'm not spending much time on my news feed right now because of it.


----------



## jenny25

wow hun stay safe will you hun , thank you budget wedding is great lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I just got a chance to look... That's really impressive Jen! :thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. I intend to bunker down if need be this weekend but I will probably be online so long as I have power.

Megg - Yeah, I have been reading plenty of that too. I can't say I believe in that mumbo jumbo! My husband found a statistic that says Virginia has about 6 earthquakes a year, but they are never felt by anyone. And hurricanes aren't rare! I will admit that this past year has been a heavy one for natural disasters around the world, but I'm sure there is a logical explination for all of it! And if I hear anyone try the global warming theory I am going to scream! Global warming is a cyclical process and there is no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Megg33k

If you really look, there haven't been that many MORE natural disasters lately... They're just being REPORTED on more lately. The news media has caught the whiff of frenzy over this sort of stuff and started making it more prominently featured. They probably consider it a gift when natural disasters get them ratings... They used to have to work to get ratings!


----------



## Round2

We felt the earthquake up here too. Actually, I had my headphones on and just though a heavy truck had driven by or someone heavy footed had walked by. Then my husband sent me an email asking if I felt it. Scary stuff, we had a good sized earthquake here last summer (no damage) and it scared the crap out of me. I honestly still have nightmares.

Jenny, good job on the wedding budget. That was my expertise during our wedding planning. I'm proud to say we came under budget.

Vicky, how's your back today? Have you tried tequila and/or red wine! Ha, just kidding. How about muscle relaxers? I have super strong ones that I use, but they totally knock me out. Sometimes I just grab Robaxacet and it works okay. Not sure if you guys have that there.

Dazed, are you back on the juice this month (clomid)? How are you feeling?

AFM, tested with an IC and it was BFN, of course. I'm not expecting anything this month, but I know I'll be a mess come Friday. Just waiting on the clinic to phone and see if I can get IUI next cycle or if I have to wait. T minus 7 days till I get my Hep C results. Just waiting for all the shit to hit the fan this week and next. Hate this feeling when you're know a bunch of bad stuff is about to happen.


----------



## Dazed

Yeah, I'm back on the juice! Not having a good go at it this month either! Details are in my journal because I don't want to bring the tread down.


----------



## Dazed

OK, so I have an ODD question :blush: Has anyone had a problem with there vajayjay twitching constantly? How do I get it to stop? Its been happening on and off for over a week!


----------



## vickyd

Dazed I agree 100% about global warming beng utter BS! I think its pretty cocky of humans to think they have such control over nature...
We have had many destructive quakes in Greece, we feel small ones all the time but dont even bother leaving the house. You get used to it really!

Round my back is pretty much still shot, my dad went and bought me an electric heating pad like Jen suggested. Must admit its given e alot more releif than the pills i was popping! Ive never heard of the drug you mentioned...Im on muscoril and Arcoxia if those names mean anything to you! 
Sorry about the bfn....Lets hope you get the hepc sorted out and get that IUI rolling...

Megg i finished part 14! Im really getting into it! I wonder though, if someone has shown no homosexual tendancies in therir life is it plausible that they would at such an advanced age? It seems that Mitchell never really considered this in his past...


----------



## vickyd

Dazed said:


> OK, so I have an ODD question :blush: Has anyone had a problem with there vajayjay twitching constantly? How do I get it to stop? Its been happening on and off for over a week!

I have that every now and then!! Its such a funny feeling isnt it? I always get up and walk around, usually it gets rid of it pretty quick!


----------



## Dazed

vickyd said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> OK, so I have an ODD question :blush: Has anyone had a problem with there vajayjay twitching constantly? How do I get it to stop? Its been happening on and off for over a week!
> 
> I have that every now and then!! Its such a funny feeling isnt it? I always get up and walk around, usually it gets rid of it pretty quick!Click to expand...

Its so odd feeling. I have felt it before but never this constant. I starting to wonder if its the clomid.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Dazed I agree 100% about global warming beng utter BS! I think its pretty cocky of humans to think they have such control over nature...
> We have had many destructive quakes in Greece, we feel small ones all the time but dont even bother leaving the house. You get used to it really!
> 
> Round my back is pretty much still shot, my dad went and bought me an electric heating pad like Jen suggested. Must admit its given e alot more releif than the pills i was popping! Ive never heard of the drug you mentioned...Im on muscoril and Arcoxia if those names mean anything to you!
> Sorry about the bfn....Lets hope you get the hepc sorted out and get that IUI rolling...
> 
> Megg i finished part 14! Im really getting into it! I wonder though, if someone has shown no homosexual tendancies in therir life is it plausible that they would at such an advanced age? It seems that Mitchell never really considered this in his past...

I feel like I need to answer that in a PM... I'm trying not to post too many spoilers in public. Shooting you a PM now.


----------



## vickyd

ok sorry about posting details here!


----------



## Allie84

Wow, 2000 pages in this thread! :happydance:

I thought the earthquake footage was pretty excessive.....it barely damaged anything and no one was hurt. :growlmad: And that means the rapture is coming? What an annoying Western perspective on the world....I mean, if you want to talk disaster happening, what about the horrible famine Somalia is experiencing right now? Hundreds of thousands of children dying is far more catastrophic than a bunch of Americans being afraid for 60 seconds.....

That said, I'm sure it was scary at the time! But the media coverage and the rapture angle kind of piss me off.


----------



## vickyd

Allie i love that perspective....You are so right about so many terrible things happening all over the world that most westerners dont even know about....


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> ok sorry about posting details here!

No, that's fine. I think most people could surmise pretty quickly that the book might have that tone to it... It's not a secret! LOL But, some of what I PM'd you does contain things that I don't want to let out just yet. You're probably going to think I'm crazy. It's a very long PM, and it shows how much of a hippie I am at heart! But, so be it! Let me know what you think after you read the PM, yeah? 

Oh, and I love that you're getting into it! That's great to hear!!! :)



Allie84 said:


> Wow, 2000 pages in this thread! :happydance:
> 
> I thought the earthquake footage was pretty excessive.....it barely damaged anything and no one was hurt. :growlmad: And that means the rapture is coming? What an annoying Western perspective on the world....I mean, if you want to talk disaster happening, what about the horrible famine Somalia is experiencing right now? Hundreds of thousands of children dying is far more catastrophic than a bunch of Americans being afraid for 60 seconds.....
> 
> That said, I'm sure it was scary at the time! But the media coverage and the rapture angle kind of piss me off.

Yeah, Americans are in dire need of a little freaking perspective. We don't realize half the terrible stuff that goes on elsewhere in the world, and we honestly don't care. If it doesn't impact us, then it's not our concern. We focus on things that don't matter and make them into crises. We don't know real suffering. In fact, in a study (don't know how long ago) where American's were shown photos of people expressing certain emotions via facial expression, we almost never were able to pick out "fear"... Most of us have never known real fear... not like people who live in war torn countries where they just hope not to die each day. We don't know how good we have it. And, we should maybe stop making such a big deal out of an earthquake that knocked over some patio furniture. Everyone lived... The rapture isn't upon us!


----------



## Dazed

The only reason its a big deal is because it happened NEAR the capital. If it was anywhere else it wouldn't be a big deal. There was an earthquake in Colorado and nothing was really said about that!


----------



## Megg33k

I couldn't help but laugh when I saw it on someone's FB!
 



Attached Files:







VA earthquake.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vickyd

hahaha!!!!! Excellent!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

sorry I've not been posting been reading but been so tired havnt been able to string a sentence together let alone write a post but always thinking of you.

Round sorry about the BFN hope you get to do IUI and the hep c results come back normal.

Wow megg your book sounds like its coming on.

Vicky your sil does sound crazy and sorry about your back I would of suggested the same as Jenny I find heat always helps hope it eases for you soon.

Jenny not long till your wedding so exicting bet it will be a perfect day for you.

Dazed :hugs:

AFM: I'm exhausted Benjamin is feeding a lot and not setteling well in his moses basket he doesnt like being on his back. He'll fall asleep on me but when I transfer him to his moses he wakes up I leave him as long as I can but he just ends up screaming. Ive tried swaddling, putting him down when he's still awake, put something Ive been wearing in with him. Sometimes he'll go down fine but theres no rhyme or reason to it. He was feeding every 3 hours during the day and 2 a night but now it can be anything from half hr to 2 hours. With Steve being back at work the evenings are tough as I dont expect him to be doing nappy changes or burping/setteling Benjamin when he has to be up for work. He helps at the weekend. Im loving being a mum though even if I have shed a few tears in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## vickyd

Luce its normal to feel overwhelmed! Im still shedding tears and Hero will be 7 months next week!! Here in Greece they recommend side sleeping rather than on their back, i know its against the UK guidelines but babies really do settle better on their sides...I found that swaddling helps them settle alot, it reduces the possible jerky movements they make in the beginning which wake them up ALOT. Are you sure youre producing enough milk in each feed? A friend of mine did a test, she pumped for the amount of time she was breastfeeding and saw that she was onl getting about 10 ml. She started expressing to have bottles for night feeds and she saw a massive impreovemt.


----------



## jenny25

lucy can i recommend a rocking swing 
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3754030/Trail/searchtext>ROCKING+SWING.htm

i had that with aarron hun it worked wonders when he even had colic xxx

i am getting excited hun just so exausted from it all xxx


----------



## Round2

Awe Lucy, my heart goes out to you. I remember those days. My daughter had colic and was very difficult to settle. I spent most of my days watching my husband leave for work with tears down my face. I remember thinking I would need to hold her forever. I remember people telling me that if I didn't teach her how to sleep in her crib, then she would never sleep! Just remember this phase will end soon. He'll learn to sleep without you, he just needs some practice. Pretty soon he'll be wiggling about and you'll be begging for the days when he just wanted to be held. Just be patient.


----------



## Megg33k

I feel for you, Luce.. No personal experience, but I can imagine! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vicky sometimes I feel like I'm not doing a good job I guess its the hormones and tiredness steve keeps reassuring me and telling me he's not yet 3 weeks old. I get worried that by letting him sleep on me I'm getting him into bad habbits but maybe not at such a young age.

I may try the side sleeping during the day see if it helps do you put something behind hero when she's on her side? I think Im producing enough milk it seem to pour out of me I have wondered whether I have a quick let down. Ben gets dreadful hiccups and he does guzzle (sp?) if he doesnt latch straight away it ends up all over him. I have had a couple of occasions when he's unlatched and my milk has literally been squirting everywhere like a fountain :haha:

I'm seeing the health visitor tomorrow she's going to weigh him be interesting to see if he's put weight on hoping he has.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks jen we've got a bouncer but he's still to little to go in it he has to be 6lb + before we can use it. I think it will help as he's more alert now and like to see whats going on.

Thanks round that is reassuring.

Thanks megg.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Luce i would put a rolled up towel against her back when she slept in the baby carrier and a sleep positioner when she slept in the crib. Definately try the swaddling, it reminds them of being in the uterus or something and really relaxes them.


----------



## vickyd

My best mate came round earler to help me with the housework, he hadnt seen me for 2 weeks; he walks in and looks me up and down, doesnt say anything but i know what hes thinking...Before he left hesaid ive gained weight and i need to shed some pounds ASAP or ill not fit in my wedding dress and if i do i will look bad....I just cant seem to stop eating...Ive never had such a hard time loosing weight!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Epic post for Lucy I don't want to clog up the thread with it!


Spoiler



LucyJ said:


> He'll fall asleep on me but when I transfer him to his moses he wakes up I leave him as long as I can but he just ends up screaming. Ive tried swaddling, putting him down when he's still awake, put something Ive been wearing in with him. Sometimes he'll go down fine but theres no rhyme or reason to it. He was feeding every 3 hours during the day and 2 a night but now it can be anything from half hr to 2 hours. With Steve being back at work the evenings are tough as I dont expect him to be doing nappy changes or burping/setteling Benjamin when he has to be up for work. He helps at the weekend. Im loving being a mum though even if I have shed a few tears in the early hours of the morning.

Do whatever you can to get him to sleep, but KEEP trying the method you eventually want him to do for the long term.

Luca went through only sleeping in his bouncy chair, to only sleeping on me, to only sleeping in his pram etc etc but I would KEEP trying over and over again to get him to sleep in his moses basket. This started with getting him completely asleep and putting him down, to putting him sleepily down, and then at about 10 weeks old I put him down pretty much wide awake (not yawning) and he fell asleep and that's how it works for all his naps and bedtime and it's so much easier because of the perserverance.

Do keep trying swaddling though if he's the kind of baby who likes to be held to sleep - that was my lifesaver and I was gutted when the day came he didn't want to be swaddled anymore. Oh, and keep trying a dummy too even if he doesn't seem to like it at first...Luca started sleeping better the minute he realised how nice sucking a dummy was! And he only has it for naptimes, he never has it in his mouth unless it's to sleep so it's a real sleep trigger.

Good luck and keep trying, it'll all fall into place soon enough. In terms of his feeding, get a couple of burps out of him when he looks like he's full and try again as he may still be hungry but wind is stopping him from eating. Oh and keep him upright after feeding for as long as you can (15 mins at least) and put the basket at an incline as if he doesn't like being on his back he may be a bit reflux-y. Same with the hiccups - that's a reflux thing too

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Lucy! I have no personal experience yet but it sounds like you are doing a great job. Every single BnB friend I have who has given birth has mentioned crying in the middle of the night...it sounds perfectly normal (and I'll have to remember that myself). I'm sure the first few weeks are really overwhelming...I hope Ben has gained weight when the HV comes tomorrow. 

(I like all of the advice you've gotten from the ladies here and am trying to mental note it myself)

Hi Cesca! :wave:y

Vicky, nothing like brutal honesty, eh? My gosh. I bet you look lovely. Has he given birth any time recently? :nope: As long as you can fit into the dress than I don't see a problem...and even if you have to get it let out a bit, you're still gorgeous! I've seen photos, you look great! 

Oh, Megg, that photo made me LMAO!! :rofl: Love it.


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca thank you for your post it really help Im sticking with the swaddling although we do a half swaddle as benjamin doesnt like his arms being trapped he does have a habit of wriggling himself free and ends up with his blanket just round his middle. 

We had a really good night he slept for four hours then woke for a feed then went down for another 2 hrs woke for a feed down for another 2 hrs and he slept in his moses basket which meant I got some sleep :happydance: we had a cuddle why I fed him and then burped him. He's such a good boy. 

Thank you to you girls for all your advice and reassurance as I think I went to bed much calmer and Im sure he picks up on how Im feeling the only times I've had problems latcing him when feeding was when I was really anxious about it when I relaxed he latched no problems. 

Oh and cesca thank you for the tip about raising his moses basket we put a t-shirt under his moses basket mattress so it was raised slightly think it must of helped as he slept so much better fingers crossed it wasnt a one off. I was up and dressed by half 9 which is a record for us this week. Waiting for the health visitor who is now late how annoying.


----------



## Round2

Lucy, I'm glad things went well last night. I'm sure you'll settle into a routine soon and will start to feel less anxious.

Vicky, you look fabulous. Certainly not like a woman who just gave birth. Just ignore the stupid comments.

Megg, I had the same picture forwarded to me after the Ottawa earthquake last summer. It's pretty funny. And it does help put things into perspective!!

AFM, I'll apologize now for all the 'me' stuff. It's just that my head is spining and I really feel like I'm struggling more now than ever. Also today is the anniversary of my chemical loss last summer and the CD1 for my pregnancy that I lost in November. So this is feeling like an emotional day for me.

So another BFN this morning. I knew it was coming, I wasn't terribly suprised. During my monthly sob-fest on the toilet I started thinking about maybe we should skip IUI and go straight to IVF. It's expensive, but I think we can swing it. I just don't know how much more crap I can take. I'd happily give away money to stop feeling shitty. I think I could only talk hubby into it if I agreed to just try the once. But it's a gamble. Do you think it's worth it, or should I just stick with IUI? What do you guys think?


----------



## Dazed

In my honest opinion I would try the IUI first. I know you want quick and simple but there is no reason right now to put your body through that if it doesn't need it. I say try the IUI and insist on steroids.


----------



## Round2

Thanks Dazed. I appreciate you opinion.

My worry is if IUI will really increase my chances? I've already been ovulating 2-3 eggs each month on clomid and having lots of sex. My hubby's sperm came back great. I know IUI's are great for people with sperm issues, but it seems like I have other problems.


----------



## Megg33k

Having done both IUI and IVF, I would say go straight to IVF. IUI is (more often than not) filled with false hope. It does work sometimes, and that's great. But, if you MIGHT have to do IVF anyway, it's a waste of time, energy, money, and emotions. You have to go through much of the same hormonal crap that comes with IVF (drugs and whatnot), but it comes with a significantly lower chance of success. I have nothing but regret for my IUI. 

Of course, it's your choice. I just know what I went through. If you want any info on the differences or anything, I would happily offer unbiased info. I remember both types of treatment very well!

Edit: No, it doesn't increase your chances much, tbh. Only about a 25-30% chance per cycle!


----------



## Round2

Thanks Megg, I was hoping you'd respond. I totally see your point and I think I might even be leaning that way. Haven't discussed any of this with hubby yet. I just wanted to make sure this is a rational idea and not me feeling desperate because I got a BFN.

I guess my worry is that maybe I'm jumping the gun. It's never taken longer than 3 months before. So am I just going through a patch of bad luck ? Or is this a good indication that there is something wrong with me and my body won't make babies on its own anymore?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy don't worry if he wriggles out of the swaddle - almost every night Luca would end up with it around his middle. However he needed his arms in the swaddle to fall asleep in the first place. Is Ben jolting at all? That was Luca's thing - he'd drift off and then jolt himself awake and would often just scream in frustration and was such a light sleeper because of it so the swaddle was brilliant for that, even if it meant he would wriggle free in the night.

Keep on trucking though. I absolutely HATED the first 8 weeks, I loved him so much but never expected it to be hard. Then he got better and better and by 14 weeks he was a gem and has pretty much stayed that way! If someone would have told me at 6 weeks things would be so 'easy' with him now I would have thought they were lying!!


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Thanks Megg, I was hoping you'd respond. I totally see your point and I think I might even be leaning that way. Haven't discussed any of this with hubby yet. I just wanted to make sure this is a rational idea and not me feeling desperate because I got a BFN.
> 
> I guess my worry is that maybe I'm jumping the gun. It's never taken longer than 3 months before. *So am I just going through a patch of bad luck ? Or is this a good indication that there is something wrong with me and my body won't make babies on its own anymore?*

I'm not qualified to make that judgment, obviously. I would be reluctant to say that I don't think you can make babies on your own anymore... But, that doesn't necessarily mean that IVF isn't the right answer either. The two aren't mutually exclusive. I can only offer you information and personal insight, which I'm happy to do. My life is an open book. Never hesitate to ask me... publicly or privately! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Thanks Megg. I'm going to discuss this stuff with hubby tonight. I'll send you a PM if I have any further questions.


----------



## vickyd

Round i always said that if it took me longer than 1 year to get pregnant for whatever reason i would go for IVF. I think the stress of LTTC, the clomid and most of all the disapointemnt every month would be too much for me emotionally. I would put my faith in science and hope for the best. Ive heard from many people that IUI is usually a waste of money and they went for IVF in the end. Its a very personal decision though and should be made wth hubby 100% in agreement.


----------



## Round2

Thanks Vicky. I like hearing other people's perspective. Obviously, it's up to hubby and I to decided. But often he doesn't know anything about this stuff and relies on me to make the right decision. Hence why I bother you all for advice!

Just got off the phone with my clinc. No IUI for me in September anyways. Can't find a nurse avaiable to give me instructions on the injections. Seriously, I'm not joking! Maybe it's a sign!


----------



## vickyd

Instructions about what? How hard are the injections?


----------



## Round2

Frig, who knows. I just got into an argument with the nurse about it. Apparently, there are 'very complicated and precisie instructions' needed. Then she started getting on my case that if I were to keep my IUI training class that I have booked for Sept 8th, they would not let me into the October cycle because it's too early and I would have forgotten the instructions. Apparently, I an infertile idiot who can't remember anything.


----------



## Round2

Oh by the way....I'm googling flights to Greece, with the cost of IVF, it might be cheaper do it there.


----------



## vickyd

Tell her youll videotape the training session and youll watch it every week beeofre Oct.!!!
Jesus christ like you dont have enough obstacles... Maybe it is a sign that you should go for IVF...


----------



## vickyd

Round2 said:


> Oh by the way....I'm googling flights to Greece, with the cost of IVF, it might be cheaper do it there.

If you are seriously considering it i can get preice quotes for for you! I know that the actual procedure is around 2000 euros but with the meds and stuff it goes total around 5000 euros. I could ask my SIL how much shes paying to see what the most expensive scenario would be cause obviously shes goes to the best clinic in Greece (rolls eyes...). I dont have a spare bedroom in my small flat but i have a very comfy couch that will be yours for as long as you need it!


----------



## Round2

Awe that's so sweet! I've actually been researching it most of the day. Looks like it's around $5000 CAD. It's about $8500 here. So with flights and a hotel (you don't want my snoring hubby and toddler on your couch!) it would probably come out to be the same, but I'd get a vacation to Greece. 

Hmmm something to ponder. I'll discuss it with hubby tonight. We still haven't set a limit to how far financially we're willing to go. I'll definately let you know if we decide to go for it. Maybe we can come crash you wedding!!


----------



## vickyd

Round here is a link to maybe the best clinic in Greece. Our primeminister and his wife had there twins after IVF at this clinic. Also they colaborate with Dr. Nicolaides which is the founder and top specialist in the NT scanning. They also have package deals for rooms and sightseeing as apparently they have alot of clients from abroad. On the sight (at the bottom of the home page) there is a pricelist broken down per procedure. Check it out!
https://www.ivf-embryo.gr/en/


----------



## Allie84

Ooh it's all very exciting. Round at Vicky's wedding and everything. :) Round, I would also probably go for the IVF if you can afford it. I wouldn't hesitate to do it if I were in your situation and if I had the money. :hugs: 

I am so tired. I woke up at 4 am with a stomach ache. Well, I think it was a stomach ache as it felt like stomach aches I've had pre-pregnancy. It was gastrointestinal I believe, like maybe gas pains. It was frustrating and I couldn't sleep...was pacing around and took a bath. I called the doctor in case they thought I should come in and I was told it sounds like I'm getting an achey uterus from stretching and growing and I should expect that around 27 weeks...but I'm not still not convinced it's not my stomach (pain still there btw). If anyone has any advice on gas pains I will gladly take it...this is annoying. I've tried Tums, eating, a bath, a walk, and drinking water. I also had the chills for some reason but no fever. It was probably from stress and cold as I was wandering the house half naked in the middle of the night trying to get comfortable.


----------



## vickyd

Round how great would it be if you were at my wedding????!!!!!!!!!!!! Just a warning though, greek wedding are nothing like the movie My big Fat Greek Weding!!!

Allie have you taken some zantac or losec? If its stomache pain these should help, although im not sure if youre allowed to take them during pregnancy...If its trapped gas i find putting a hot towel over your belly helps release it.


----------



## Allie84

I haven't taken anything but Tums which is calcium carbonate. Hmm I'll check online and if I'm allowed Zantac or Losec I'll have hubby pick some up on his way home. Thanks for the tip. I've been looking online and trying to figure out where my stomach is in my body right now so I can decide if it's my tummy or like the doctor said, my uterus aching. I don't actually knwo where most of my organs are located at the moment haha.


----------



## Megg33k

Round - I have videos posted of the injections... They aren't rocket science... What gives?


----------



## Round2

Megg, I KNOW!!!! Stupid frigen idiots. I'm so angry right now.

Vicky, ha, ha I'd LOVE to come to your wedding! If they have ouzo and baklava then I'm game.

Allie, another IVF'r. It's not so much that we can afford it, it's that we could make it work. As for the gas issues, have you tried drinking a coffee? I find that cleans me all out and gets rid of any gas.

Just got off the phone with a naturopath. I called a few days ago just to see if I would be a good patient for them. Apparently they have a doctor who specializes in autoimmune diseases and fertility. I'm actually really excited to meet her now. 

What a long emotional day it's been. I'm off to go play volleyball. We're in first place and it's the championship game!

p.s. Thanks for listening to me ramble on all day. It's been one of 'those' days!!


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> woo disco biscuit, woo, disco biscuit.
> 
> i want to be 18 and on crack, not 40 and on clomid.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Agreed!Click to expand...

I was reading the thread from the beginning and i came across this which made me literally laugh out loud in the office!!!!! Good times.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> woo disco biscuit, woo, disco biscuit.
> 
> i want to be 18 and on crack, not 40 and on clomid.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Agreed!Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading the thread from the beginning and i came across this which made me literally laugh out loud in the office!!!!! Good times.Click to expand...

You were reading the thread from the beginning? :shock: If you're that bored, parts 15 & 16 are up! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Ooooohhh!! Cool ill start on that now!


----------



## Dazed

Anxiety prone ladies - How do you cope without meds? We have this hurricane coming up on us and I was fine until this morning when the anxiety woke me up and kept me up. HELP!


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Anxiety prone ladies - How do you cope without meds? We have this hurricane coming up on us and I was fine until this morning when the anxiety woke me up and kept me up. HELP!

A long history of breathing exercises... which only work sometimes. If it's really bad and I don't have meds, the only thing that brings me out of a panic attack is a couple of drags off a cigarette... But, if it's not a panic attack, just anxiety, the breathing exercises are your best bet. It's a hard thing to learn to do though! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Smoke 2 packs of malboro and copious amounts of vodka are proven remedies for anxiety


----------



## Megg33k

I have to agree with Vicky... Marlboro Reds, to be exact! :)


----------



## Round2

Oh Dazed, I've never been diagnosed with anxiety, so I don't really know any coping mechanisms or if I suffer from it. But when I'm stressed a glass of wine and hot bath always does the trick (probably not so good in the morning though). Long nature walks help too.

Vicky, I mentioned the whole IVF abroad thing and hubby DIDN'T shoot it down. He certainly, didn't get excited and say lets to do this thing. But I was shocked he didn't say forget it. I'm going to call the clinic today and see if I can talk to a doctor about IVF. I'd like to hear more about a mini-ivf or natural-ivf. And I want to know if we need ICIS. I need some final numbers to analyze before I make a decision.

That thread quote was hilarious. I remember reading that the first time and I almost fell out of my chair with laughter.

We won our volleyball championships! They were really long, close games, I'm so tired and sore today. But it was fun.


----------



## Megg33k

Mini-IVF or Micro-IVF are generally reserved for people with no known issues... Such as, there's a woman who went to the same clinic as me, and she was allowed to do Micro-IVF because she already had 2 children and their only "problem" was a botched tubal reversal, making it impossible for her to conceive naturally. You have to have VERY high odds of success to be considered for Micro-IVF. 

Natural IVF is where you don't do any protocol, they just monitor you and take the egg you would naturally remove via oocyte retrieval and fertilize it. It's generally reserved for people in a VERY high risk category for OHSS. Otherwise, it's sort of not worth the pain. The medications are really necessary unless there's a good reason to avoid them.


----------



## vickyd

Round congratz on the victory!!! I guess the fact that hubby didnt shoot down the idea completely is a good thing. Get as much information as you can and present him the whole package. I think us women caan get men to do pretty much what we want if we put our minds to it!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. As a smoker (don't shoot me!) I am well equiped with the smokes since things may be chaos for awhile and we have PLENTY of vodka in the house at the moment. I guess I will just have to hold hubby tight.


----------



## vickyd

My kinda girl Dazed!


----------



## Round2

Megg, that's some interesting info about the micro-ivf. I'm going to call my clinic today and see if it would be a good idea. I think the costs are less, so it might be worth a shot.

Vicky, ya, you're right. If I want this bad enough, I know he'll do it. Not sure if I can deal with the guilt if it doesn't work though. Megg I'm sure you have experience with this. I think it would be a really hard thing to go through, especially since my hubby is content with our DD and his son.


----------



## Round2

Ha, ha Dazed. Sounds like a great coping mechanism. Hmmm is too late for me to take up smoking? Sounds very relaxing!!


----------



## Megg33k

Micro is much cheaper... about 25% of the price of normal IVF. Definitely ask. All they could do is say no, and they might say yes! :)

I don't bitch at smokers. I'm not a smoker, but I use what I must when necessary. In a full-blown panic attack, the only things that can get me breathing properly again are Xanax and cigarettes. I've freaked out while driving, pulled in to a gas station and bought a pack of smokes just to calm down... I contend that cigarettes have saved my life more than once. Because I'm in no condition to drive when I'm panicking! :shrug: Do what you gotta do!


----------



## vickyd

Round youre a volley ball champion you cant start smoking!!!


----------



## Round2

Alright Vicky, I'll just stick to my red wine addiction. I'm having a hot tub party tonight and I've got a fresh batch of homemade wine. Can't wait to forget about this week!!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on the victory Round! Also, that sounds like a nice evening. Enjoy. Oh, and yay hubby didn't shoot down IVF. That's something positive to take away from this week. 

I'm an anxious person as we well know, Dazed, and I don't drink, smoke or take meds (well, no meds now that I'm pregnant...I used to take Xanax once or twice a week). Anyways, my best coping mechanisms are a long hot bath with a a good magazine, some good sex with the hubby, a comedy movie or a sitcom and some chocolate...any sort of escapism really. I also agree with Megg that breathing exercises help in the exact moment.

LOL @ that old post, Vicky. Awww the nostalgia.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Allie. As much as they sound wonderful I could probably only have sex with hubby. Most everything else requires electicity.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- congrats on your volleyball victory! Im glad your DH didnt shoot down IVF and is willing to consider it but I hope you get a natural BFP and dont have to worry about it. Have you tested today? 

Have fun at your hot tub party and drink lots of homemade wine for the rest of us.

Dazed- I used to get horrible anxiety and panic attacks but they have calmed down a lot since I started taking a B vitamin complex. Breathing exercises also helped a lot and maybe a puff or two of the green stuff pre pregnancy of course!:haha:

Vicky- that old post is hilarious.:haha: Where is that Nato these days?! Come out of hiding, Nato!

Allie- Yay! You are in 3rd tri:happydance:

Megg- go Speed Racer! I cant believe how much progress you have made on your book! Well done:happydance:

CJ- I saw that you posted as well! Its good to see you back and sounds like you have some interesting new problems. Im glad things are looking up for you!

I hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM- We had our 3D ultrasound yesterday. Penny was being shy and slept through most of it and when she was awake she kept putting her little hands by her face:cloud9:. We did manage to get a few good pics which I posted in my journal if your want to have a look. We did our bump shoot last week and got to view a few of them but we wont get them back until tomorrow so I will post then. Tomorrow is also our 1st baby shower! I cant believe how fast time is going.


----------



## LucyJ

Round thats great news that hubby didnt shoot down IVF and well done on the volleyball win. :happydance:

Cesca benjamin does do the startled thing to and wakes himself up more so during the day than at night. He did three hours last night then was up and down like a yo yo and won't settle today in his moses oh well I guess we'll have good and bad days. He's fast asleep on me now bless him hes been awake more today so hoping he'll sleep tonight. At least its the weekend.

Dazes I used to find deep breathing and visuliastion helped get yourself somewhere comfy & focus on your breathing close you eyes picture yorself somewhere calm and relaxed. If that doesnt work have some cocktails :flower:

Hoping will be having a look at your scan pics glad you managed to get some good ones. Enjoy your babyshower.

Allie hows the pain what side is it on? I always found if I had pain on my left hand side higher up it was due to my tummy. I found eating more fibre and fruit helped with any trapped wind or a warm bath. 

Vicky hows the back?


----------



## jenny25

hey guys floating about just not feeling too great x


----------



## LucyJ

Whats wrong sweetie?


----------



## Round2

Haven't read back....don't have time. But just wanted say..... I DON'T have Hep C!!!!!!!!!!!! Doctor's office just called, viral load came back at 0!!! Finally, some good news.

I'll catch up later....


----------



## jenny25

yay round brilliant news hun xxx

i dunno i have been feeling under the weather since last night i woke up today feeling ok but as the day went on i starte feeling off and that again like aches and pains aarrons birthday as well so i dont wanna be right ill on his birthday x


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Rouders! :hugs:

Sorry you're not well, Jen! xxx


----------



## jenny25

thanks darling i will be ok just hate feeling blah x


----------



## vickyd

What a night....We had our 6 months shots and bimonthly check up about 4 hours ago. Everything was good until the doc took off her diaper to check her tummy and fanjita. Turns out she had symphysis (sp?) which basically means the small inner lips had fused together. He undid them by hand, there was alot of blood and alot of screaming...Just as she was coming around from the crying fit, he gives her the shots. I guess i dont have to describe how much crying and screaming took place. She was screaming up until 20 minutes ago. I was crying too towards the end. Ive never heard her cry like that...

Anway, Round great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let this be the start of a series of happy news! Now that youve threatened your uterus with IVF you know what happens right? If not ask our crack loving Nato!

Hoping, how exciting your first shower!! I hope you get many loveley pressies!

Jen sorry youre feeling crap, try to get some rest and store up on the vitamin C.

Luce, Hero still wakes at least twice every night and is up for good at 6am. On the rare occasion she sleeps through to 6.30 im ready to crack open the bubbly!


----------



## jenny25

aww vicky what a nightmare how is she doing now ? do they know what caused it too happen ? will it happen again xxx


----------



## vickyd

Apparently it happens to baby girls quite often after 6 months. Its due to a combination of things, lower estrogen that happens at this age, poor cleaning of the area, nappy cream ect ect. It may happen again! I have to clean her fanjita very well a couple times a day and with a cloth work that area so it doesnt fuse agin..


----------



## LucyJ

Round thats great news.

Jen hope you feel better soon try and get plenty of rest and lots of fluids.

Oh vicky thats sounds horrendous poor Hero hope she's doing better. 

Benjamim is asleep in his moses basket now :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome news Round:happydance:

Jen, I hope you start feeling better:hugs:

Vicky:hugs: that sounds just awful:nope: Poor Hero. It makes me hurt

Lucy- the joys of mother hood. It sounds like you are doing an ace job and taking your good and bad days in stride:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That sounds SO painful, Vicky! Poor baby!!! I can't imagine what it was like to have to hear her scream so much :(


----------



## msarkozi

omg, poor Hero!! I never heard of that before. I hope she is doing better now :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Poor Hero!

Thanks for all the replies! I think I just may do the alcohol thing. 

Storms not here yet, but the outer bands are working their way up!


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh my god poor Hero! I hope she is ok hun and it doesnt happen again. I must admit that made wince. Poor little mite! xx

Hope you perk up Jen hun :hugs:

Round!!!!! Thats blimmin awesome news hunni!!!!! :dance:

Wonderful to hear Lucy! You'll get there babe.x

Not much to report my end. James and I have cooled things off. He is coming over to talk tonight but not sure what the outcome will be. We both have too many issues right now to give this relationship what it needs. And I dont want to lose him in the long run, so if this is what we have to do for now then thats what I'll do.


----------



## Megg33k

Hope the talk with James goes okay, honey! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks hun. I'm feeling sick with anxiety to be honest. He really is very important to me.

How are you babe??xx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks guys...We had a long night, she was fussy and didnt sleep well but todays shes her old self again!

CJ hope the talk with James goes well, i think that the most important thing for the sucess of a relationship is timing! Will you be carrying on with the other guy?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good, CJ. Can't wait to hear how your talk went!

Glad Hero's back to normal, Vicky! I have a question/favor whenever you have time... There seems to be a bit of cultural divide re: a scene I wrote in Pt 17... Americans think it sounds normal and a European seems to think it's unrealistic. I'm curious what you might think.


----------



## vickyd

I replied on facebook Megg!

Guys i cant beleive it but my back is just getting worse...I think ill go get an x-ray done monday...Maybe ive seriously injured it or something!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Vicky! Well appreciated! :flower:

I'm so sorry your back is getting worse. I'd really have it checked out. Spine/back isn't something to fool around with. It's important stuff! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

aww cj hope things go well hun 

dazed stay safe darling 

vicky hun i hope your back gets better soon and the lil one gets better too 

im feeling bit better i think its just a bug xx


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you're doing better, Jen! xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hope the talk went well CJ its good to see you.

Vicky hope your back's feeling better but sounds like you should get it checked out just to be safe.

Afm: Im in agony its like my body is building up for a period which it cant be Im getting the most horrific pain in my lower back and womb real cramping going on. The pain is a constant cramping pain but then I get these waves of pain like my womb is contracting or something. Not sure what is going on. :cry:


----------



## Jaymes

Hi girls! Hi Lucy! Sorry about the pain. Hope you feel better soon. 

I've missed you guys!

:hug:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey!

Vicky I would definitely get checked out! :hugs:

Lucy sounds like you should have a check up too. :hugs:

James and I talked. We are slowing things down...but not splitting. But today he has not replied to my messages again so really I am just getting a bit fed up. If I didnt feel the way I feel I would probably end it. But when he is with me I feel top of the world.

The other guy was just a kiss, and weeks of talking and laughing. He told me last night he is interested in something happening while James was there, but he didnt hear it. But my heads a bit confuddled because on the one hand there is a guy I have nearly 18 years history with who understands me and knows me and I feel amazing with when he is with me, but trying to get time with him is a battle. Then the other guy goes out of his way to come see me, tells me how he feels and is always trying to make me laugh. Plus he is incredible handsome. But he is a bit of a rogue lol. Whats a girl to do! I am just going to be with James and see how it pans out and hope this other guy stays clear. I think James and I could have a great future if he can just let me in. Sorry for the drama post lol.


----------



## Round2

Vicky, poor Hero. That sounds terrible. I hope she never has to go through it again. Did you get the x-rays done? Hope you get this thing sorted out soon.

Lucy, did you get the pain checked out? I hope so, it could be an infection. I wouldn't mess around. Hope you're feeling better today.

CJ, I'm sorry things aren't working out as planned with James. I think it's wise of you to take care of your friendship right now. Focus on the romantic side when the timing is right. So glad to see you around here again! I've missed you!

Jen, are you better now? Hope so. Have you started the clomid yet? Let me know if you have any questions. 

AFM, I'm feeling soooo much better this week. I had no idea how stressed I was about the Hep C stuff till I got the news. I burst into tears when she told me my viral load was 0. It came just in time too. I think I hit rock bottom last week and this news has renewed my fighting spirit. 

I got a referral to the doctor in Toronto who specializes in AI diseases and fertility. I'm very anxious to hear what he has to say. In the meantime, I've booked an appointment to see a naturopath. I'm hoping she has some herbal immune suppressents. And, we've booked an appointment with my FS to discuss IVF. Gonna be a busy few weeks, but I'm ready. Bring it on!!


----------



## vickyd

Round its so good to hear you got your optimism back! Looking forward to hearing more good news from you girl!

I havent had time to get my back checked out...Today im feeling a bit better, havent taken pain meds yet so thats a good sign right? Im gonna see how it goes tonight and tomorrow and if im not better ill book the apointment.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, I hope you're feeling much better and you got checked out! It wouldn't be good to leave an infection inf that's what it is. :hugs:

Round, that is fantastic news!! I'm so relieved for you! And happy to hear you have your optimism back. Good luck with everything coming up.

Awww poor Hero, Vicky! I'm so glad she's feeling better. Sorry about your back...but happy to hear it's feeling better today.

Also glad you are feeling better, Jenny.

CJ, nice to hear from you! I agree with Round.....I would focus on friendships for now. It keeps things less complicated...but I suppose life is complicated.

Dazed, I hope you have power back and the hurricane wasn't too traumatic.

Hoping, I hope you had a lovely baby shower. I'm off to look at your journal. 

I hope everyone is having a good Monday. The weekend always goes by so fast. Alex and I celebrated our 7th wedding anniversary on Saturday. :) It was lovely, we went to our favorite pastry shop, took Weasley to the dog park, and went to this little festival called Potato Days during the day. In the evening we went out for a nice meal and then went and saw Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like things are going better all around! Yay! :) Glad to read that... It's about time in here!

I spent some time yesterday snuggling a friend's newborn daughter, which was fantastic. She still has the fresh-off-the-lot "new baby smell" and everything! :happydance: I also found the time to un-cliffhanger Pt 17 of my book, and I'm working on Pt 18 now. I finally broke 40,000 words, but I haven't had a chance to update my siggy yet. At 41,127 atm! Exciting stuff.


----------



## vickyd

Allie im interested to know what kind of festival potatoe days is????? All about potatoes?


----------



## LucyJ

Round good to hear you sounding so poistive I hope this is the beginning of lots of good news.

Allie happy anniversary sounds like you had a good day. Im curious about the festival too.

Vicky glad your feeling a bit better.

Megg wow your flying ahead with your book.

Dazd hope you are alright.

I havnt been checked out its a bank holiday here and I hate seeing the out of hours dr's would rather see my own dr. I felt bit better this morning but pain has kicked in this afternoon Im stll spotting/have light bleeding but it hasnt got any worse and Im not passing any clots. If Im still in a lot of pain tomorrow I'll make an appointment to see my dr. Steve's been busy working on the nursery and Ive been relaxing on the sofa with Benjamin watching films feel a bit lazy but Im exhausted today.


----------



## LucyJ

Forgot to say CJ I think friendship is a good place to start steve and I were friends before we got together and Im sure are marriage is stronger for it.


----------



## Dazed

Hi ladies. All is well here. Currently on day 3 of no power so I am updating this from work.


----------



## Sparkly

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't caught up there was too much to read back on :wacko:

I haven't been doing too well, and have been in and out of hospital, I'm home now and I hope that it's all sorted. I spent the bank holiday weekend in hospital on IV antibiotics, I was diagnosed with a womb infection last week, but it wouldn't respond to 3 lots of oral antibiotics and i was feeling worse and worse. I ended up in A&E on Friday morning, with a high temp and very rapid pulse and a lot of pain, they admitted me right away and did lots of tests. They discovered a cyst on my left ovary, that the consultant said appeared to be leaking, I had an agonising labour type contraction that went on for 45 mins last week, apparently this could have been the cyst rupturing, the consultant believes it was the corpus luteum from my pregnancy!! I have to have another scan in 2 weeks to check on it's progress.

I am feeling a lot better since yesterday, like the old me again, i'm still on 3 lots of antibiotics for the next week...along with painkillers and paracetamol to keep my temp down. Fingers crossed that this is the end of a bad chapter for me, and I can finally move on!

The good news is that I am going back to Spain for a week in 4 days time, I really need it too :D


----------



## Megg33k

I'm just glad you're sorted now, Gaynor! :hugs: Enjoy Spain, sweetie!


----------



## jenny25

well af still not arrived 15dpo today!!! bfn last night so no need to test , flower girl dressed has arrived now i cant get ahold of bridesmaid to get her daughter to try it on and its only 3 weeks to go!!! i dont have time for all this STRESSED !


----------



## vickyd

Gaynor sorry to hear youve had such a hard time...Lets hope you can put all this behind you after your scan.

Dazed how many days were you without power? Was there alot of damage in your area?

Jen youre stressing too much and im not stressing enough lol!! Im sure my party is gonna be a disaster cause i just cant seem to get around to doing anything. Im hoping ill get my ass in gear this weekend and get everything sorted!

Megg nice work on the last part of the novel!


----------



## Dazed

Luckily no damage to my property. I have seen some places with some damage though. We finally got power back early this morning so we went a little over 3 days without power.


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Gaynor sorry to hear youve had such a hard time...Lets hope you can put all this behind you after your scan.
> 
> Dazed how many days were you without power? Was there alot of damage in your area?
> 
> Jen youre stressing too much and im not stressing enough lol!! Im sure my party is gonna be a disaster cause i just cant seem to get around to doing anything. Im hoping ill get my ass in gear this weekend and get everything sorted!
> 
> Megg nice work on the last part of the novel!

Yeah? Thank you! :flower: It's gotten overwhelmingly good comments so far. I was so worried about it... It was so... I dunno the word... Let's just say, it could have gone really badly.



jenny25 said:


> well af still not arrived 15dpo today!!! bfn last night so no need to test , flower girl dressed has arrived now i cant get ahold of bridesmaid to get her daughter to try it on and its only 3 weeks to go!!! i dont have time for all this STRESSED !

It'll work out, sweetie! Just breathe! :hugs:



Dazed said:


> Luckily no damage to my property. I have seen some places with some damage though. We finally got power back early this morning so we went a little over 3 days without power.

Woohoo for no damage and power! :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Gaynor, I'm so sorry. Enough is enough. Going through a loss is so hard, this is just ridiculous. I hope this is finally over for you now.

Jenny, I'm hoping that BFN turns into a BFP for you.

Dazed, glad nobody was hurt and nothing was damaged. What a scary storm. We felt the affects of it here too. Can't imagine what it was like where you are.

Megg, wow! Over 50% done in 22 days. At this rate you'll be able to write a dozen books a year!!


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys im just not with it lol , people want me to work too their schedule that aint happening i tell you that im on too much of a tight ship now 3 weeks too go i have still too find out if my family are coming from canada i have family coming from america coming 3 weeks tomorrow i just have so much to fit in plus start my clomid when af arrives i just want it too be done , now i cant get ahold of the bloody limo company that i am using its turning into a disaster x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm pretty surprised about how quickly I've gotten through the first half too... I just hope I can keep going. I'm at a point where I know what happens in the end, but I'm not sure exactly what happens next. Nothing I haven't dealt with before though... My characters usually guide me once I sit down to work on it. But, I'm a caretaker all week. My friend who had the baby last Friday... She had a c-section and can't really bend, lift or drive for 2 weeks. So, I'm spending my days at her place helping out and driving them to appointments when necessary. I have to head over there again in less than an hour. And, I was so tired last night that I slept from 9p-6a... which is a miracle for me! So... I don't know how soon I get to write more, unfortunately.

It'll work out, Jen! It doesn't seem like it, but it will! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Aaagh! I need some words of comfort ladies....:( I'm so mad at myself. I had my appointment today and it went well...I did my glucose test (results today or tomporrow) and everything was good with baby, measuring spot on, etc. Weeell, I have a home nurse through that program I talked about and she told me last week that me and my immediate family should get the pertuss (whooping cough) vaccine as it's getting bad in the US and really affects newborns. I asked my doctor today and she said she needed to look into it (?!). A few minutes later the nurse comes in saying if I'm not up to date on it, I should get it. It's called the Tdap vaccine. I asked if it was safe during pregnancy and she said the docs all recommend it, and she gave me the shot.

I came home and researched it (of course) and even the CDC says it should be given post partum and not during pregnancy unless necessary. It's never been studied on pregnant women!!!!

I can't believe I did that....if I hadn't asked, I wouldn't have gotten it, and now I'm worried I've actually harmed my little boy. If he's autistic or something I am going to look back on this day. I just can't believe I did this when I was only trying to do what was right.


----------



## Allie84

Megg, it's lovely you are helping your friend. And good job on the speed writing! :thumbup:

Ah, Sparkly, I'm so sorry you had to go through that!! It's just not fair. :( :hugs: I really hope you enjoy your holiday in Spain....you deserve it, that's for sure. 

Dazed ,glad you weathered the storm okay.

Vicky and Jenny, I know both of your celebrations will go wonderfully! Don't stress. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Your doctor should have known and explained that! I'm sorry you're left worrying now. Hoping everything will be just fine... I don't really know anything about it.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie please try not to worry you haven't done anything wrong and you wont of harmed your baby. Its better to have the shot than risk getting whooping cough. Im sure they wouldnt of given you it if there was a risk to your little one.


----------



## vickyd

Allie hun im pretty ignorant when it comes to vaccinations, i know that many doctors recommend being up to date even if it means during pregnancy. I have a hard time accepting that your nurse would give you the shot if it wasnt safe. Your doctor really should be better informed though! I mean this is pretty standard stuff! Try not to worry too much about it, maybe you could speak to another doctor about your fears maybe through a phone hotline?


----------



## vickyd

Allie i just found this:
Can a pregnant woman receive Tdap vaccine?
Tdap is not contraindicated during pregnancy. It should be given to a pregnant woman who is in contact with an infant younger than age 12 months, is in a community experiencing a pertussis outbreak, or is a healthcare provider who sees children. A discussion of the risks and benefits of pertussis vaccine in pregnancy should occur between provider and patient. If there is no risk to the pregnant woman of acquiring or transmitting pertussis during pregnancy, the CDC's Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices recommends that Tdap vaccination be deferred until the immediate postpartum period. The new mother should receive Tdap before hospital discharge, even if she is breastfeeding.

From the website:https://www.vaccineinformation.org/pertuss/qandavax.asp


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. I scoured around and found the official recommendations as of June and it says it IS now recommended during late 2nd tri or 3rd tri instead of post-partum, as the maternal antibodies protect the baby until he can be immune with his own vaccines. So I'm just going to trust them and get over it, I guess. I can't help but be wary, though. I feel like I dig myself into a hole sometimes by being overzealous. 

Lucy, how are you feeling? Are you still having cramps?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Vicky! I had read that....and then I found this, dated from June:

"Pregnant women should receive the tetanus toxoid, reduced diphtheria toxoid, and acellular pertussis vaccine (Tdap) *during the late second trimester or third trimester rather than immediately after delivery, the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP) recommended on Wednesday*.The recommendation -- adopted at one of ACIP's regular meetings at CDC headquarters in Atlanta -- applies to women who previously have not received this vaccine.The goal of the change is to better protect newborns from pertussis. Infants, particularly those younger than 3 months, are disproportionately affected by the disease."

So it seems it was within the guidelines to give it me...I just never trust medical professionals these days! Hence reading medical journals in my own time. And I'm meant to be working. :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

Well were all guilty of not trusting doctors and trying to make diagnosis on our own. These days im convinced that Hero has Hydrocephalus cause her head circumfrence is in the 95%..She doesnt have any of the symptoms of hydrocephalus and her doc didnt even mention it but i still am convinced and driving me and everyone around me crazy!


----------



## Round2

Guilty of self diagnosis, have been googling steroids all afternoon. Thinking about buying online!!

Allie, you're always going to read good and bad things about every single thing you put in your body while pregnant. You just have to give up and trust your doctor. They're trying to do everything they can to give you a healthy baby! I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## vickyd

You can buy steroids online?????? Are you sure they are the correct steroids lol!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats the trouble with the internet you have instant access to all sorts of information which can be a plus but also a minus. Theres also a lot of horror stories and of course you rarely here/read the positive things.

Im ok Allie couldnt get an appointment with me dr she's in annual leave this week the pain has eased a bit and Im not getting the contraction type pain. I wonder whether I had overdone things a little. Will moniter it and if it doesnt ease will go see my dr next week. The bleeding I think has almost stopped and definitely hasnt got worse.


----------



## Allie84

Happy you are feeling better, Lucy. :)

It was a rough night here. *yawn* Alex got a fever that peaked at 103.09 F last night! That seems REALLY high to me. We called the nurse line who said to just monitor it. He was feel super unwell. I can't believe that was his reaction of the vaccine. Just another pain in the ass caused by that stupid vaccine. :growlmad:

I tossed and turned all night due to Alex being unwell and so of course I thinking about it. You girls are right...I should never, ever spend so much time Googling and looking up info because it made it sound like it was the worst thing I could have ever done for my baby and made me feel so guilty. I HATE THE INTERNET!!

Speaking of which, Round, did you find any steroids you can buy online?

Hope everyone is having a good day. I can't believe it's Thursday already...this week is flying by.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie please dont feel guilty I understand your feelings but you have no reason to. Poor Alex hope he's feeling a bit better. 

We had a better night Benjamin fed about every 2 hours and inbetween slept in his moses basket :happydance: fingers crossed the same happens tonight. My friend took us down to the baby clinic to get Ben and her little one weighed it was really nice of her as I wouldnt of been able to make it on my own. Benjamin is a clever boy and has put on another 6oz in a week so now weighs 6lb 4oz which means Ive been able to put him in his bouncer.

We are both on our 2nd outfit he pooed on himself well it leaked out the nappy and then sicked on me :haha: its all fun and games and I now have another load of washing to do. Steve and I are doing prints of Benjamin's feet and hands tonight we've got some blue paint and some canvas going to do one for my mum & dad as well. I also want to get a slighly bigger canvas to do all of our hand prints to go in his nursery.

Hope everyone is having a good week. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Allie, I'm glad you're feeling better today. I have to say, you seem to be getting much more rationale about these things!! Sorry to hear about Alex, that sounds like an awfully high fever.

Lucy, wow you must be exhausted. He's so little, he must need so much more food than most newborns. You'll get some sleep one day, I promise (or at least, I've been told). I was actually up half the night with my not-so-LO and she's 4!

Vicky, of course you can buy steriods online. You can buy any prescription drug online actually. I looked into it for clomid once too. Doubt I'll actually do it, just in one of those desperate kind of moods.

Well I'm off to see my vodoo doctor today (naturopath). I'm quite excited actually. I think I need to try something new. What have I got to loose? Another couple more weeks till I have my IVF appointment. Still haven't decided if we'll do it or not, but in the meantime we're registered for our IUI 'training' class. 

Oh in other news.... I have bangs and look like the girl from the movie 'Adventures in Babysitting' - from back in the 80's. That's what you get when go to a hair salon where the stylists only speaks french and you only speak english!!


----------



## jenny25

awww girls i wanna give you all hugs huge huge hugs 

things have settled down here im 17dpo no period bfn so im going to my friends tonight for a few drinks lol i better not drink too much im off into london tomorrow too do some shopping xxx


----------



## Allie84

Well, now I'm just feeling sorry for myself! I got all of my bloodwork back from yesterday and I failed the glucose screen, am borderine anemic, and tested positive for antibodies (I'm RH-). Really not good results....but the good news is I only failed the glucose by 4 points (my blood sugar was 139 and the range was 70-135), I'm barely anemic, and the positive antibodies are more than likely from my Rhogam shot I got at the hospital two weeks ago(.I wouldn't have know that without reading all about it online, though. The person giving me my results was useless.) Aaaaand I have to go in tomrrow for the 3 hour glucose test!! 

Btw, you know how I reacted to the news of my glucose results? I ate a bloody muffin! I have no self control. 

Jenny, have fun in London. 

Round, LMAO at your haircut. I'd love to see picture! Are you going to get it fixed? Enjoy the voodoo doctor, looking forward to a report.

Aww, Lucy, I love hearing about Ben! Good boy for gaining weight!


----------



## vickyd

Round I LOVED that movie!!!! Elizabeth Shue was pretty hot in it too so i wouldnt worry too much! Also the 80s are so back in, have you seen all the teens wearing only one large earing?

Allie here in Greece they dont do the 1 hour test at all, straight to the 3 hour test. Probably because alot of people fail the 1 hour test by a few points and have to have the 3 hour test anyway. Im sure you will pass it if you only failed by 4 points.

Luce great news that Ben has gained so much weight! Hopefully hell go 4 hours between feeds soon enough!

AFM, went to IKEA with my best friend to buy some stuff for the wedding as we'll be doing the decor ourselves. We were pretty quick and finished in 45 minutes. We then started to look for her car in the parking lot. We were searching for the god damn car for 1.30 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!! The whole time we were wandering around i was carrying an ikea bag with 3 large glass jars and about 6 packs of candles! My shoulder is now a permanent red color and im really hoping my back doesnt flare up again! Im also pretty sure i have suffered carbon monoxide poisoning!
Hero stood up in her crib today, yet another milestone i have not witnessed due to work...


----------



## vickyd

Babybear ive seen you lurking before, please join us we welcome newbies!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Vicky. 

1 1/2 hours!!! How big is the IKEA parking lot there? I love IKEA...we get a lot of stuff there. It's fun to think you and I could be buying the same stuff in Greece and Minnesota! 

Do you mean carboon monoxide from wandering around the garage? I bet you're fine, they have to meet all kinds of requirements for air flow and such. I've wandered around one at an airport for at least that long.


----------



## vickyd

Its a three level standard parking i guess....We just kept going round in circles, it didnt help that the parking was full so it made finding the car all the more difficult! Also we could just be idiots...


----------



## Dazed

Grrrrr... I'm fed up and over it! I actually wish I never started this journey. I was happier being ignorant! Now my cousin is pregnant and wasn't even trying!! UGH!!!

ETA - Thank god... turns out its a stupid FB game! That's just cruel!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I'm sooooooooo tired of the stupid Facebook game! It's ridiculous, and this year's concept is way too cruel! :(


----------



## jenny25

allie im rh- also hun do you get the anti d shots? 

im looking forward too shopping in london im spending the day with paul and aarron but im quiet nervous cause im not good with big crowds my anxiety level hits an all time high and i feel like saying to paul i cant do it :( i hate being like this :( im also 18dpo today no af so i dont know if i have actually ovulated but my evening temp suggested i did sucks i should of been starting clomid 

vicky thats great that you have got all your decor i have done that too my decor for the wedding arrived yesterday well part of it im mega pleased :D xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen try and avoid the really busy streets if your anxiety is high. Im sure there are lots of places in London where you can go shopping that are relativeley quiet. Dont push yourself to do something youre not comfortable with. Hope AF comes soon so you can start your clomid next cycle. Are you sure youre not pregnant?


----------



## jenny25

yeah i wanna go to harrods and hamleys do all that stuff but i hate being claustrophobic if the tubes are packed thats what gets me my way of dealing with anxiety if i take an attack i go outside to a quiet place and take deep breathes the other thing that calms down my anxiety is alcohol its so weird :(. i tested yesterday with a cheapie and it was negitive so i dont know whats going on this hasnt happened too me i dont know cause the last month i was pregnant then it went on its own and that was it so i have never had this long lp xx


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Oh, I'm sooooooooo tired of the stupid Facebook game! It's ridiculous, and this year's concept is way too cruel! :(

I'm sick to death of those bleeding updates.......'I'm 18 weeks and craving kit kat' etc!!!!

Not funny at all, very fucking cruel.....anyone sending me one of those is getting a reply :growlmad:


----------



## vickyd

What is this game??? I havent seen any such statuses...


----------



## Sparkly

..........................


----------



## Sparkly

This is copied from my FB, you can see my reply at the bottom


----------



## vickyd

I guess it hasnt reached Greece yet...I think its pretty tasteless! I guess most people who havent suffered a loss dont know how upsetting FB preggo announcements can actually be. I defo wont be taking part..


----------



## LucyJ

Gaynor how are you feeling?

I hadnt heard of this fb game untill dazed mentioned it then I saw someone's fb status I just cant believe people think its funny so insensitive and not a fun game as far as Im concerened.

:haha: Vicky that made me laugh nothing worse than lossing a car but I hope you havent hurt your back.

Round the first couple of weeks he used to feed anywhere between every half hr and 2 hrs and if he did sleep longer than 2 hrs I had to wake him up for a feed wasnt allowed to let him go longer than 3 hrs because he was little. Now hes usually every 2 hrsish but last night he went from 9:08 to 2:45am I couldnt believe it when I woke up and looked at the clock thought Id miss read it he then had a feed untill 3:30am with a nappy change in between then went down for another 2 and half hrs. So proud of him. Hope it goes well withnthe voodoo dr I figure all these things are worth a try. Can we see a pic of your hair.

Jen hope you have a great time in London I love going to london with my mum when I go home.

Dazed :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Luce when Hero came back from the unit she was pretty small, 2.2 Kg but the docs told me never to wake her for a feeding and to do it on demand. She would go around 4 hours the first month and by 2.5 months was going as long as 7 hours. She gained weight normally...Its so weird how guidelines change from one country to the next!


----------



## Sparkly

LucyJ said:


> Gaynor how are you feeling?
> 
> I hadnt heard of this fb game untill dazed mentioned it then I saw someone's fb status I just cant believe people think its funny so insensitive and not a fun game as far as Im concerened.
> 
> :haha: Vicky that made me laugh nothing worse than lossing a car but I hope you havent hurt your back.
> 
> Round the first couple of weeks he used to feed anywhere between every half hr and 2 hrs and if he did sleep longer than 2 hrs I had to wake him up for a feed wasnt allowed to let him go longer than 3 hrs because he was little. Now hes usually every 2 hrsish but last night he went from 9:08 to 2:45am I couldnt believe it when I woke up and looked at the clock thought Id miss read it he then had a feed untill 3:30am with a nappy change in between then went down for another 2 and half hrs. So proud of him. Hope it goes well withnthe voodoo dr I figure all these things are worth a try. Can we see a pic of your hair.
> 
> Jen hope you have a great time in London I love going to london with my mum when I go home.
> 
> Dazed :hugs:

I'm getting there hun, and I have my period now so my body is getting back to normal. Due to antibiotics I've had the runs all week, so i can't wait for that to be over :blush: Off back to Spain tomorrow for a week :happydance:

Glad to hear that 'baby Ben' (I still call my Ben this :haha:) is doing well, he is so beautiful :hugs:

How is your pain doing?


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah it is it amazes me how much the guidlines differ. Once he was gaining weight nicely they said it was ok to not wake him for feeds which was good because he feeds much better when he wakes himself up for a feed.


----------



## LucyJ

Im pleased your body is getting back to normal. Hope you have a lovely time in spain a break away in the sun is probably what you need. 



> Glad to hear that 'baby Ben' (I still call my Ben this ) is doing well, he is so beautiful

:haha: I will probably still be calling him baby ben when hes grown up as well wow thats a scary thought!! Thank you.

The pain has eased again it kicks in badly if I over do it. I feel ok so do things then realise its to much :dohh: My mums coming to stay with us next week :happydance: to help me.


----------



## vickyd

Luce are you wearing a lastex belt? It really helped me heal faster and helps support your back the first couple of months.


----------



## LucyJ

No not heard of that what does it do? going to look it up now.


----------



## vickyd

Its like the bellie bandit https://www.bellybandit.com.au/ but obviously a cheaper version lol! The stupid celebrities wear it to shrink their bellies after birth but actually its original purpose was to help get everything back in place quicker post partum and to give back support after c-sections. Istupidly stopped wearing mine after 2 months and thats when the back problems started. Im back wearing it all day and feel so much better.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry about the pain Lucy :hugs: Hope it stops soon.

As for the stupid game... I googled it when I found out it was a game (but didn't know the details) and found a yahoo question on it and one girl was talking about how she didn't like the game because she was currently mcing a 2nd tri loss and thought it was cruel. The responses she got back were horrendous! There are such insensitive people out there. But I'm glad I have you girls or I just wouldn't know what to do with myself and would probably drive my sister crazy.

I love you girls~


----------



## vickyd

Dazed the sad thing is that i can totally beleive that the comments were insensitive and mean...You would think women would be more supportive of eachother!


----------



## Dazed

Nope, they were more concerned that since it's a "fun" game you should get over it because people aren't going to tiptoe around you.


----------



## Round2

Allie, wow, what a crappy day you had. I'm so sorry you got so much worrying news in one day. The anemia is fixed pretty easily. When will you do the next GD test?

Lucy, glad baby Ben is doing better. Don't get used to it though! I remember my DD got to a point at 3 months where she was sleeping 6 hours straight each night, then she went back to every 2 hours. It all works out in the end though.

Sparkly, I loved what you wrote on FB about the game. Glad to hear you're starting to feel better.

Vicky, I've totally gotten lost in a parking to before. Actually I did it just a few weeks ago with my SIL, BIL and FIL. They were all fighting and I just gave up and sat down till they found the car!! So when is the big day again? It must be coming up soon?

Jenny, weird about your AF. I hope it turns into a surpise BFP for you.

Dazed, I'm sorry you got duped. I was too. I was so furious when I read that my step-son's mom was '4 weeks and craving smarties'. I teared up and wanted to scream. Then I read the game. So frigen stupid and hurtful. I just want find the person that created this game and explain to them how cruel they are being.

AFM, had a busy day yesterday. Saw the liver doctor to go over the final Hep C test results. He said without a doubt, I've never had this disease and do not have it now. End of story, I never have to get tested again or have anyone in my family tested. I can never give blood because my AI disease will always produce a positive result, but that's fine with me.

Then I saw the 'vodoo' doctor. It was alot of information and some pretty interesting stuff. Just to highlight....after giving my fertility history the first thing she asked was if I have circulation issues. I have Reynaud's disease (blood has a hard time getting to my fingers), she said almost all women she see's for LTTC or RMC have circulation issues. She agrees that my AI disease is causing the problems and she gave me a bunch of homeopathic things to try (fish oil, probiotics, Fem Tonic, Evening Primrose Oil). Oh, and I'm suppose to go on a gluten-free, low dairy diet! Not sure how much I'm going to follow this, but it's worth a try. I had a good laugh when she said with a serious face..."most women will get pregnant the first month they do this". Really, maybe she should stand outside the fertility clinic and tell those women spending $20K on IVF to come see her!!


----------



## Dazed

Round - I hope your one of the women who catch the first month of the diet.


----------



## Razcox

Hey guys checking in again to let you know i am here and lurking!

I have just got the message about the FB game and think its awful! My sister in law was the one that sent it as well so you would think she would know better really :(

Round - Hope the voodoo lady can pull it out the bag for you and you are one of the ladies that take right away x


----------



## Round2

Also, if anyone is interested knowing the exact dosages of each herbs that she recommends I can post it this weekend. The protocol that she gave to me applies to all people who are trying to get pregnant.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks round that would be really interesting, often thought about going down the route of alternative theropy but its all just a bit too pricey


----------



## vickyd

Round why dont you try and follow the protocol 100% for a month and see what happens? You never know!! the body works in mysterious ways!


----------



## Round2

I'm going to give a try. The gluten-free thing will be the hardest part. Oh and the Fem-Tonic tastes like I'm doing a shot of tequila for breakfast...yum, yum!


----------



## Round2

Razcox said:


> Thanks round that would be really interesting, often thought about going down the route of alternative theropy but its all just a bit too pricey

I'll post it in my journal this weekend. I left the sheets at home. It is pricey, luckily the first few visits are covered by my insurance.


----------



## Allie84

I don't get how that FB game promotes breast cancer awareness, either. People are so stupid!!!! I was so confused when I first saw a status update about that. It's just a 'gotcha' gimmick and makes no sense to promote cancer. :dohh:

Hi Sparkly! :hugs: Have a great holiday....ugh, tummy troubles are the worst, along with the :witch:. :hugs:

Jenny, yes, I got the Rhogam shot so apparently that's why my results came back positive (I only found that out by researching it though...sometimes my doctors are useless. The nurse actually told me she didn't know but it was nothing to worry about. WTF.) Have fun in London. :)

Round, what great news. Ya know, the accupuncturist I saw kept claiming it was so good with infertility and I was kinda like yeah right, but I got pregnant the month I started accupuncture (only 2 sessions). And then I quit lol but she kept contacting me. I should have told her she was too good! 

AFM I'm at the hospital right now doing my 3 hour test. My arm hurts. :( And UGH, that drink was sooooo disgusting. I felt fine but it's almost time for another poke and I'm feeling nauseated now. I got a glimpse at my fasting glucose and it was already 86 (cut off 95) so I'm kind of resigned to having GD at this point to be honest. I'd rather just know and get on with it.


----------



## vickyd

Allie hang in there, its a tough three hours! Hopefully you pass but even if you dont you can manage with diet and not definately with insulin.


----------



## Round2

Oh Allie, I'm sorry, you must be feeling very stressed. Vicky is right though, GD is not a big complication anymore. Changing your diet can control it. Didn't April have GD too? Her LO was is perfect!


----------



## vickyd

Oh my god...once again i ventured into the baby club and once again a perfectly innocent thread has turned into judgment day....Whats wrong with people! Why do they need to have an opinion on how someone else is raising their baby??????? Women are so fucked up...


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. Yep, from Disco Derail, April had GD, as did Mel (msarkosi) and Cazza....all three have beautiful babies. The 'bright side' of having GD if I have it is I get some extra scans to make sure baby is doing okay. 

Baby club sounds scary! I've already noticed a few hormonal threads on third tri forums recently....sounds like it continues haha. I have to say 1st and 2nd tri forums were really friendly.


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't caught up... I've been pre-occupied with baby snuggles lately... but I just wanted to say hi and that I'm still here! Pics of me and baby in my journal! :cloud9:


----------



## Round2

Here's the 'Fertility Protocol' the naturopath gave me. I'm doing okay so far. Only cheated once. This is going to be tough though, didn't realize how much stuff has gluten till I went shopping today........


Everyday
1/4 tsp Probiotic powder

CD1 to OV
1 Tbsp ground flaxseed
1 Tbsp raw, unsalted pumpkin seeds
1 Tbsp fish oil
1 tsp x 2 Fem Tonic

OV to AF
1 tsp sunflower seeds
1 tsp sesame seeds
1 tsp (or 3 capsules) evening primrose oil

Diet
Gluten free
Low diary
Warming foods (soups, stews, teas etc)
Avoid cold foods (salads, smoothies etc)

To improve circulation
3 x week take a hot shower for 3 minutes, then turn on the cold for one minute


----------



## Megg33k

You're more dedicated than me, Rounders... That sounds less than fun! :hugs: Wishing you luck and cheering you on though!


----------



## jenny25

hey guys sorry not been about i had a fantastic day in london didnt get home till near 8pm my feet were on fire by the time i got home! we walked from margate tube station too tottenham court road tube station and that was long , i was out yesterday too walking for hours paul had his stag party and af arrived while i was out so today is cd 2 and i start clomid today! im going to take it in the evening so i dont know how that will go :D


----------



## Allie84

Glad you had fun, Jenny. :thumbup:

Round, how's the diet going? I can relate because.....

I tested positive for gestational diabetes. :cry: I passed my first two blood draws of the 3 hour test and failed the last two. My final number at 3 hours was 180 (cut off 140)! :(


----------



## jenny25

awww allie hun are you ok ? xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Allie! :hugs: It'll be okay, honey! 

Hiya, Jen!


----------



## vickyd

Allie try not to worry too much about it...Watch your diet as much as you can and im sure it will be the end of it.

AFM, had an ok weekend. Trying to get sorted for the wedding but cant be fucked to deal with things like flowers and wedding car and shit..I got stung by a jelyfish on Sunday, got a really nice mark on my shoulder that stings like a bitch in the shower. My SIL drove me and everyone crazy with her nausea. Get over it ffs, youre pregnant what do you expect??? Her husband is drinking even more than he usually does which is totally understandable as you cant be around her unless youre drunk or high..


----------



## jenny25

oh vicky are you ok ? ive never been stung by that only a bee! ouchie darling , is she still driving everyone potty? xxx


----------



## vickyd

Its still hurts a bit, ive been stung many times in my life so its no biggie. Just hope the scar clears up before the wedding. Also ive got to avoid swimming this month, Sept. is the worst month for jelly fish in Greece. 
She is driving everyone crazy...She walks around cobvered in a sheet like shes sick, constantly complaining about the nausea and has everyone running after her and her cravings! I cant stand her!!!!


----------



## jenny25

oh gosh hun ouchie i hope it clears up for you soon hun , im actually laughing at her now you sound so mad at her lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Eek! Jellyfish stings always look god-awful! :(


----------



## Razcox

Hey all!

Allie - sorry about the GD but i am sure it will be fine and bubba will be ok xx

Vicky - Ouch about the jelly fish, tis things like this that make me not like swimming in the sea too much icky stuff!

Round - Thanks for that if this cycle is a bust i may try some of the oils and things, how do you take it just knock it back or capsules? Not sure i could cope with fish oil unless it was in a pill! bleugh

AFM - OVed on saturday with strong OV pains on friday. DH wasnt in the mood friday night (isnt this always the way!) but we DTD very late thursday night and on Saturday morning so hoping we got some swimmers up there to met that egg. Started the slimfast diet again today as well as been slipping a bit with my own diet and want to kick start things again

Finished QAF and now started on buffy again as i havent seen that show in ages


----------



## vickyd

Raz is the slim fast diet the one you have a shake instead of a meal a couple times a day?? I think your BD action was good babes, we always ended up having sex before or after ovulation and never on that day!


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Raz is the slim fast diet the one you have a shake instead of a meal a couple times a day?? I think your BD action was good babes, we always ended up having sex before or after ovulation and never on that day!

Yeah thats the one, but they do meal bars and stuff now as well which i prefer to the shakes. Helps me to reduce my portion sizes but will only stay on this for a couple of weeks and will go back onto my diet again after this. Going to a B + B next weekend though so hoildays dont count when it comes to diets! Will be walking a lot too so hopefully will burn it off :)

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for us this month, the last BFP we got was after BDing the day before OV


----------



## Round2

Raz, good luck with the diet and 2WW. I'm finding this diet/herbal stuff not so bad. I was kind of following a low-carb diet before and it's pretty similar. 

Vicky, OMG you SIL. I don't know how you do it! I would have freaked out on her by now. I have no patience for people like that. How's your jellyfish sting? Sounds so painful.

Jenny, how's the clomid treating you? Any side effects yet?

Allie, I'm so sorry. I know how freaked out you must feel. It really is going to be okay though. My MIL had GD for all 3 of her babies....30 years ago. They were all perfectly healthy. I'm sure nowadays they have even better ways of making sure both of you are fine.

AFM, I'm feeling pretty good. I'm finding the gluten-free isn't that hard to follow. I've got my fish oil in tablet form, so I can't taste it. I'm feeling hopeful and am glad to be trying something different.

My little girl starts school this week! I'm such a nervous wreck. I'm seriously considering taking the day off work to follow her school bus!!


----------



## jenny25

hey round i remember when aarron started school i was like that too he is going into year 3 tomorrow so he start juniors im nervous as anything , clomid is going ok so far i was snappy with Paul last night and had a little few hot flushes earlier but nothing too bad i have noticed i have been thirsty but nothing bad standing out yet , i got my scan next wed at 9.30am with the injection of pregnyl if its worked for me when should i start too feel it work i take it at night x


----------



## vickyd

She had her scan last night and all is well so far.
So im feeling like a bad person, for some reason i cant be happy for her! I dont know if the fact that shes completely oblivious to all that could go wrong with a pregnancy or that she was sure that she wouldnt need another IVF attempt, thats making me feel like this. Its like shes so sure of herself that she wont miscarry ect. thats making me feel like there is something wrong with me...I cant explain it any better, i guess im just envious of her certainty.


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I know exactly how you feel. There is nothing wrong with you except that you've been traumatized. 

When I explained my losses to one woman that I know, her response was 'I'm glad that doesn't happen to me, there must be something wrong with you'. She was pregnant at the time and I remember feeling less than happy when she had her healthy 12 week scan. It's not that I wished harm to her baby, it's that I wanted her to know this can happen to anyone.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks round...I was feeling guilty most of the weekend! Its terrible what the trauma has done to us...
Next month would have been Electras second birthday, ive been dreaming of her and its making me feel all messed up again. I dont ever wanna forget her but sometimes i wish i didnt think of her so much...


----------



## jenny25

awww hun your not a bad person , not alot of people are aware what can happen with a pregnancy xxx


----------



## Round2

Awe Vicky, that's so sad. No doubt this is a difficult time for you. I can just imagine the mixed up feelings you are having, especially having a new baby. I think you just have to let yourself grieve and know it's it's totally understandable. You lost a child, it's not something you should be expected to forget about.


----------



## Round2

jenny25 said:


> hey round i remember when aarron started school i was like that too he is going into year 3 tomorrow so he start juniors im nervous as anything , clomid is going ok so far i was snappy with Paul last night and had a little few hot flushes earlier but nothing too bad i have noticed i have been thirsty but nothing bad standing out yet , i got my scan next wed at 9.30am with the injection of pregnyl if its worked for me when should i start too feel it work i take it at night x

Glad you're feeling okay. I didn't really notice much for the first few months either.

How did they grow up so fast? Can't believe my girl will be riding school bus by herself. She's more than ready for school and will love it, but I'm a wreck!


----------



## vickyd

Awww Round!! Take lots of pictures to remember this day! My mom practically filled an album on my first day of school, complete with one of her all snotty from crying like 3 hours!


----------



## jenny25

i dunno hun aarron just turned 7 he is getting so big now :(:(:(

oh i bought that robuttison cough mixture apparently that is supposed to be good for cm during clomid so going to start that on thus evening x


----------



## Razcox

Round - Aww how exciting for you and sad at the same time, as Vicky has said make sure to take lots of pictures x

Vicky - I fully understand how you feel its hard for us who have suffered losses. Before all this i was very much a glass half full kind of person, now i feel more hardened and glass half empty.Which makes me envy those people who dont know the dangers and never have to as everything goes fine for them even if they break the rules so to speak.


----------



## Sparkly

Vic - I totally get where you're coming from. During my pregnancy with Ben, it never crossed my mind that I wouldn't come out of it without a live healthy full term baby :shrug: Looking back now I feel so naive, I always expect the worst these days, and anyone being over optimistic about pregnancy just annoys the shit out of me :shrug: Horrible what the losses do to us eh?

:hugs: hugs all round


----------



## vickyd

The worst part is that although she knows what ive been through she doesnt have the tact to not show how sure of herself she is in front of me!! Like there is something wrong with me and i had to go through this whereas she is perfect and everything will be ok!

In other news ive been trying desperatly to order spanx online and for some reason they stopped shipping to Greece! I have to find something similar today or else im gonna look like a whale on my wedding day! I cant beleive that not only have i not lost an ounce but ive managed to put on weight...Im so annoyed with myself!


----------



## Dazed

When do you have to have the spanx Vic? Maybe one of us can ship them to you?


----------



## vickyd

I need the spanx for my wedding on the 18th...


----------



## Razcox

Whats Spanx?

ETA - Check out my dip today! Last two times i have gotten a BFP i have had a dip at 4DPO BFN cycles have had no dip :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

Vicky, I'm checking out shipping prices. What city are you in?

ETA - Nevermind. Its going to cost about $100 to ship it from the US. Sorry, but no underwear is worth that much!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Dazed but you are right, its not worth it...Ill just wrap myself up in cling film hahaha!!!


----------



## Megg33k

That's a lot of money for Spanx! :shock: WTF?!?!


----------



## Megg33k

USPS.com says that an Express Mail® International Flat Rate Envelope
USPS-Produced Envelope: 12-1/2" x 9-1/2" ships to Greece for ~$30 in 3-5 business days...


----------



## Dazed

Really? I don't think I noticed that. I just did a rate quote at Fedex and UPS.


----------



## Razcox

Did my post not come up before? Can some one tell me what Spanx is, i feel out the loop :(


----------



## Megg33k

FedEx and UPS are both ridiculous for shipping overseas... Nothing like the good old USPS when you need to send something to another country!


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Did my post not come up before? Can some one tell me what Spanx is, i feel out the loop :(

Sorry, sweetie! I missed it! LOL Spanx are an undergarment that sort of holds everything in place/shape... 

https://debrafoxx.com/dailydose/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/insert.jpg


----------



## Dazed

Vicky -Let me know what you are looking for exactly and we can determine from there whether you want to have it sent to you. You can PM me if you uncomfortable.


----------



## Round2

Like that model needs to wear spanks!!

They look much less pretty when you're a person whom actually needs to wear them! But they do the job!!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, yeah... but I certainly wasn't going to post a pic of me in mine! :rofl:


----------



## Round2

Ya, usually my fat rolls just collect at the top making it look like I have 4 boobs....but my belly looks nice and flat!!


----------



## Dazed

Mine actually go up to my boobs and its not supposed to, but hey I can't complain too much.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed thanks so much! If i can get it by Friday 16th, then im ok!

https://www.spanx.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4058277&cp=2992553.4058787&parentPage=family

This is what i think i should get in size C. Im 77 kg and height 1m63 cm, from the chart i figure c?


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies! :wave:

Raz, I hope the dip is a good sign!

Vicky, your feelings sound normal to me. AFM, I'm jealous of her! Must be nice....

Gotta love Spanx....I've never owned a pair but I've heard they're pretty amazing!


I'm back from the dietician. I get to test my blood sugar 4 times a day and I have a set meal plan now. It's kind of funny because the meal plan actually has me eating MORE (just no more daily cookies and icecream like I'm used to). FX my numbers stay good for the next 2 weeks or I have to see an endocrinologist and get put on insulin. Yikes!


----------



## Dazed

I will do my best Vicky. I will let you know tomorrow if it is going to work or not.


----------



## Dazed

Vicky - I don't want to sound daft, but you know that Spanx will ship internationally?


----------



## Sparkly

Vic - I hope you get your spanx sweetie, not that you need 'em, you're gorgeous!

Raz - good luck hun, I hope the dip is implantation

Allie - Hope the diet goes well and you don't need the insulin chick

AFM - I'm back in Spain again and have a really relaxing time of it, topping up my tan before I go back to the miserable British weather! I'm feeling much more like my old self again :)


----------



## jenny25

girls i feel terrible today im cd5 my last clomid tablet is tomorrow but i feel like im coming down with a bug i just ache and im tired is this all because of clomid x


----------



## vickyd

Dazed i tried to get them shipped but each time my adress was denied saying they dont ship...I dont know if im doing something wrong, i shop online all the time! I will give it another go i guess...


----------



## Megg33k

Just an FYI... if you're deciding between 2 sizes, the smaller is better. Going even a little bigger will make it useless!


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies just popping in to say HI. We've had a lot of family and friends from out of town visiting us since the day little Ali was born so I haven't had a chance to come on here. Everybody leaves tomorrow though so things will finally settle down and I can get into some sort of a routine. It has been go go go since Aug 5! 

Allie I just wanted to let you know you can talk to me anytime on here or FB about GD and any questions or worries you have or meal or snack ideas. Try not to worry about it, I'm sure you can control it with diet. How have your numbers been so far when you test at home? 

Big hugs to everyone, I hope to come on here to share my birthing story as soon as things settle down here. (Only if you ladies want me to share, please let me know if not).


----------



## Dazed

Maybe you should try calling Vic.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Yogi!!!! :yipee: SO great to hear from you!! I've been looking at Ali's photos on Facebook and she is beautiful.

Thank you, I will probably come running to you for advice soon! I thought of you as soon as I got the diagnosis because you didn't have a large baby and you had a normal birth (from what I can make out....no c-section or induction, right?) I'm REALLY looking forward to hearing your birth story in any case. Congratulations on your beautiful daughter!!!! :) :hugs: 

I've only had the monitor for a few hours but my 2 hours after lunch reading was 103. I've been told to keep it under 110. And my diet plan is using carb exchanges (2 for breakfast, 4 for lunch, etc).


----------



## Razcox

Allie - Good luck with the diet plan and will be keeping my fingers corssed that the numbers stay good for you.

Megg - Thanks for that I had never heard of them before. We do have something similar over here but they just get called skinny knickers! 

Sparkly - Glad you are enjoying spain and feeling more yourself, weather is crap here in the UK, windy and wet. So much for an Indian Summer! - Booo!

Jenny- Sorry you feel so crappy :hugs: no idea if it&#8217;s the clomid as never been on that, hopefully other Clomid people will be able to shed some light on it for you x

Yogi - Hey hun glad to hear everything is well *waves* and huge congrates on your lovely little girl :cloud9:

AFM - Temps have gone back up again today so i am really pleased with how my chart is looking :) off work next week though with DH so wont be able to test early. DH is POAS police and bans me from doing so! On hoilday from next friday until sunday as well so will have to wait until AF is late is she is late. How am i going to hold out from POAS until 16DPO, i may not even get to POAS at all this cycle :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Raz it could be a sign that you wont be able to POAS! I didnt POAS whn i fell pregnant with Hero!


----------



## jenny25

thanks raz hun i have been feeling under the weather but better today not 100% so i dunno if it is but hey ho 6 days till scan too if anything has worked i dont feel different as of yet so who knows 

i am really lovin your chart just now im keeping everything crossed xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Vicky - I haven't been able to find the Spanx. Sorry chick :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Thanks for trying babes! Im gonna go find something in the shops today, hopefully the stuff available here will do the trick!


----------



## Dazed

So I did a little searching as see if you can find Maidenform. I read a review that they are actually really good and they look to be cheaper than spanx.


----------



## Dazed

If you ca't find anything local, try amazon. I'm finding that there are spanx on there that will deliver to greece.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Spanx-Natu..._1_1?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1315571643&sr=1-1


----------



## Razcox

*Vicky* good luck on the knicker hunt, hope you find something to help hold it all in, not that you need it but i understand. It becomes more of a confidence thing.

*AFM* well temps are up slightly from yesterday and much hight then the dip so fingers crossed they stay that way. Lots of creamy CM and high CP so encouraging signs so far, will see what happens when i am 12dpo not 6 dpo though.


----------



## vickyd

Oooooh Raz!! Sounding good!!


----------



## jenny25

that sounds good raz looking good good luck hunny xx


----------



## Round2

Vicky, that sucks that you can't get spanx, but I'm sure you'll find something that will work.

Raz, your chart is looking good. I'm excited for you to start POASing.

Allie, how's the new diet going? You're getting so close now. Just a few more weeks off the cookies!!

Yogi, it's good to hear from you. Ali is so sweet! I just want to squeeze her!

AFM....this fish oil is doing vile things to my body. I've got heartburn, nauseau and diaherra. I'm only suppose to take it till OV, but I'm not sure if I can last that long! Uggh, the things we do to get pregnant.


----------



## Dazed

Round - are you on a liquid fish oil? Mine doesn't give me those issues, but they are in pill form.


----------



## Megg33k

Same here, Dazed... Never had any ill effects from fish oil.


----------



## Round2

I'm taking the pill form, one a day, just before bed. I've been reading about it and seems some people have this exact reaction. I never eat fish, so maybe body just needs to get used to it? I don't know, I'm going to email my Naturpathic today to see if she has any suggestions. I feel like I'm hungover!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't eat fish either... It must just be how you react to it. That's awful. :( Sorry, honey!


----------



## Allie84

Round2 said:


> Allie, how's the new diet going? You're getting so close now. Just a few more weeks off the cookies!!


The diet isn't bad at all! In fact, to get in all of my carb allowances (which I'm not meant to go under on either) I'm actually eating MORE now. :shrug: I keep telling Alex this diet is going to make me fat. It's really strange, but I've never been a big eater. The only thing I'm doing differently (other than eating more) is healthy snacking, whereas before my snacks were mostly cookies, icecream, candy. But the main thing I'm worried about is how long I go/ used to go between eating at night and breakfat (over 12 hours) because apparently with GD that can cause ketones in your body which is dangerous for baby. :nope: Now I'm getting up in the middle of the night to drink milk. I feel like all I ever do is eat now! 

Sorry about the tummy issues on the fish oil! I've never been on fish oil but I can see where it could cause an upset if your body's not used to it. Can you change how you take it? Take with a your largest meal or something? I really hope it does the trick!

Raz, your chart is looking good and your symptoms are promising. :dust: to you!!! FX.

Vicky, I hope you find some good underwear today while shopping if you can't get Spanx!


----------



## Dazed

I was about to ask (as Allie kinda pointed out) are you taking it with a meal? That can cause tummy problems.


----------



## Round2

Hmmmm...no, I'm taking it a bed time. Maybe I should switch and take it with dinner? I'll give it a try tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Razcox

No advise to give as never tried taking fish oil but wanted to say hope you feel better soon and taking it with a meal helps. Never nice to feel rough and not going to help with DTD xx


----------



## Dazed

I take all my vits with dinner. They tend to really hurt my tummy if I don't.

ETA - If you can't make it with a meal, take it with milk.


----------



## Round2

Thanks Raz and Dazed. I'm actually feeling better now....all cleaned out! Nothing like having diarrhea at work eh? I feel like everyone is watching me run to the bathroom!

There definately will be some BD action starting tonight. Another thing the Naturopath suggested was to only BD every other day. My FS said that too, so we'll give it a shot. But knowing me I'll freak out next week that we haven't done it enough and will force hubby to make a deposit (so romantic)!!


----------



## vickyd

hahaha...I just imagined Megg eating fish!!!


----------



## Dazed

Round - When I got knocked up we only did it every other day.


----------



## jenny25

hey guys hellooooo lol xxx


----------



## Allie84

Hello Jenny!!!


When I got pregnant we DTD every day, sometimes twice a day. We *had* been trying the every other day thing prior cycles...and the cycle we :sex: like rabbits was the cycle I got my BFP. I suppose you never know. Part of me thinks it was the morning sex that did it (we usually only DTD in the evening).


----------



## Round2

Hmmmm moring sex is a tough one. We'd have to get up at like 5am to make it work. I'm not so sexy at 5am!!!


----------



## Allie84

Haha, it wasn't great sex I'll be honest! I was usually half asleep but luckily Alex had to do most of the work....and I'd have to 'finish' afterwards because I wasn't aroused enough during the actual act haha (but I always made sure to orgasm to help the sperm). Then I'd prop my bum up for 10 minutes and doze off again and then get ready for work. It was interesting!!


----------



## Round2

Ha, ha...wow, you're much more commited than me Allie! Actually, I just looked at our calendar and we're both taking the morning off on Wednesday for Maddy's first day of school. So we might be able to squeeze in a little action after she gets on the bus....if I'm not a bawling mess!!


----------



## Megg33k

Morning sex sucks unless it's "I'm still awake" morning sex, rather than "I just woke up" morning sex. The mornings we had to for the clinic were crap... That's what Conceive Plus is for, right? :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Sorry I havnt been around much this week have had my mum staying with me :happydance: which has been lovely but last few days Benjamins has been really unsettled and not himself think he's been suffering with trapped wind which has been causing him a lot of pain and he hasnt been feeding well not sleeping so getting over tired its been rough as theres nothing I could do felt tried everything felt like such a bad mummy thank god for my mum and steve. I ended up in tears yesterday evening but we had a better night so I managed to get some sleep which I needed steve was great managed to get Ben to sleep in his moses basket which he hadnt been doing the last couple of nights. He seems much happier today. 

Raz keeping everything crossed for you sounds good.

Vicky hope you manage to find the knickers you want. Your sil would drive me nuts and I think how you feek is totally normal sadly we know what can go wrong. I used to get odd looks when I was asked if I was excited about scans and that was never my first reaction I alway felt scared. I was always envious of those women who had the innocence of pregnancy.

Allie good luck with the diet sounds like your doing well.

Round glad you feeling better I used to react to vits which I took at night and found changing to taking them in the morning really helped. Good luck with :sex:

Jen hope you feel better and the clomid is working.

Megg hows the book going? Dazed how are you?

:hugs: to all off out for lunch shortly


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, your poor bub, Luce!

The book is going okay... I was stuck for several days, but I'm finally moving along again.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls hope your all good got scan on wed morning to see if clomid has worked and check eggs woo hoo then off to pick my dress up on wed too yay cant believe im getting married next week eeek excited lol xx

vicky i seen your pics on fb of your pre wedding beach party and you look stunning you dont need no spandex xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen the photos were pre-approaved by me before being posted!!!! As you can see my body has been left out of most of them lol!!!!!

Jen youre all excited about your wedding and im dreading mine! I feel like its gonna be a disaster! Havent got around to sorting everything and its on Sunday...


----------



## jenny25

hey their was some on there that showed you and by god you look fab better body than mine !!! stop being too hard on yourself your gorg mega jealous here ;) 
i have a few things too sort out like pick dress up on wed pauls suits get delivered on friday then go the shop for the food and cook it lol what have you got left too do hun ? i wish i could help you xxxx


----------



## vickyd

I have to get wedding rings (lost mine from the civil ceremony), buy some stuff for the orthodox ceremony, get Alex a suit, find spanx like underwear, rent a car, buy some more stuff that i forgot for the decor of the venue and, and and.....So much to dooooo!!!


----------



## jenny25

awww hun you will manage dont worry hun xxx


----------



## Dazed

Vicky & Jenny - I'm sure your weddings are going to be absolutely lovely and everything you hope its going to be. I thought mine was going to be a mess! Sometimes its just better to go with the flow of things and let go once all the planning is done.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I second what jen said you look fab in tnose pics your going to look gorgeous and everything will come together for your wedding rope in people to help. 

Jen sounds like its under control, hope scan goes well.

Cant wait to see pics of both your weddings.


----------



## Round2

Vicky, seriously....you don't need Spanx! How the hell did you get that skinny so quickly? You just had a baby! Can't wait to see all the wedding pictures.

Jenny, so much going on. Your head must be spinning. Anxious to hear how many follicles you've got.

Lucy, glad Ben has better last few nights. How wonderful to have your Mom to help.


----------



## vickyd

You girls are either insane or BLIND....!!!!


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys i am too wondering how many i have but i aint had any twitching or pain to suggest they are growing im cd 10 is this normal ? 

vicky we aint mad we are just speaking the truth xxx


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I didn't feel any twitching...ever. My 3 & 4th months I felt my ovuation, but that was it. I'm sure you've got at least 2-3 eggs in there. That's what I got with 100 mg of clomid.


----------



## Dazed

Jenny - Its completely normal. I generally don't feel anything until around Ov.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- good luck with the new ttc regime! I hope this is all you need to get your BFP:thumbup: Im glad the girls were able to help you out with the fish oil issue. It sometimes makes me feel queasy if I take it without food. Ive been taking two capsules this whole pregnancy and will be happy to be done with it. I always found that BDing every other day worked better for us too. Another thing I did with all of my BFPs was instead of just laying on my back with my bum propped up I would also lay on my tummy and sides to make extra sure those spermies had a good chance:thumbup: 

Raz- your chart is looking very promising especially with that dip! FX this is your month:D

Vicky- I hope you find the spanx in time for your wedding. Either way I'm sure the wedding will be perfect this Sunday. Dont worry about anything! Its your special day so enjoy it.

Lucy- sorry youve had a rough couple days:hugs: Good thing you had your mom and Steve to help you out.

Jenny- Wednesday sounds like a very exciting dayfor you:D I hope the clomid does the trick and you get a BFP this cycle. Im excited to hear all about the wedding next week!

I hope the rest of you are doing well. 

AFM- I finally got my bump pictures back but BNB wont let me post because the pictures are too large. Any suggestions on how to get around this or shrink them? We have been busy putting our nursery together and getting the house sorted for Pennys arrival. We got our crib a couple weeks ago and just picked up our travel system (stroller and car seat) which I am in love with. We still need a few large items like the glider, changing table and book shelves but hopefully they will arrive by the end of the month. This weekend we have our birthing class and then next week I have my breast feeding class. Every week that passes just becomes more surreal. I never thought I would be where I am and I just pray that our LO stays safe.


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys for your input em im taking that robuttson i think its called its a cough mixture and its supposed to be good mix for cm i noticed with the clomid i was dry and now everything seems to be flowing again lol 

thanks hoping darling how are you feeling xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey ladies... Haven't caught up properly, but did see breeze through Amber's post... I'd recommend uploading them to photobucket or flickr and then posting them from there. I can help with better instructions if you like! :thumbup:


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- I'm feeling pretty good these days. I've been more active the past couple weeks compared to the rest of the pregnancy. I remember being scared to even sneeze in the beginning but now I am carrying laundry up and down the stairs and actually helping out with the other chores around the house:haha: I did catch a cold last week but it is almost gone now:thumbup:

I can't believe you and Vicky's weddings are already almost here! I so very happy for you both! I love weddings and can't wait to see pictures. 

Megg- it would be awesome if you could give more detailed instructions:D I should have know you would know the solution to my problem. How is your book coming along? It looks like you are still making great progress:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

you know hun i was the exact same when i was pregnant with aarron i moved house 2 days before he was born and i was lifting loads lol you tend to relax more tho as the weeks pass :D nothing worse than having a cold hun it makes you feel rotten lol 
i know i cant believe our weddings are so close! vickys on sunday then mine will be the following sat eeek i wont be online until the sunday evening or maybe monday depending tho so i will try too add photos when i can hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Jenny- I'm feeling pretty good these days. I've been more active the past couple weeks compared to the rest of the pregnancy. I remember being scared to even sneeze in the beginning but now I am carrying laundry up and down the stairs and actually helping out with the other chores around the house:haha: I did catch a cold last week but it is almost gone now:thumbup:
> 
> I can't believe you and Vicky's weddings are already almost here! I so very happy for you both! I love weddings and can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> Megg- it would be awesome if you could give more detailed instructions:D I should have know you would know the solution to me problem. How is your book coming along? It looks like you are still making great progress:thumbup:

I always have the answers for technology! :haha:

Okay... I'd just use Flickr, personally. So, instructions:

1. Go to https://www.flickr.com/
2. Click "Sign Up"... You can sign in with a Yahoo! ID, Facebook, or Google... or "Create New Account"
3. Once you're signed up/in, click "Upload Photos & Video"
4. Add your photos... Add titles or info about them as you see fit, etc.
5. Once uploaded, click on the photo you want to add
6. Click "Actions"
7. Click "View All Sizes"
8. Choose the size you want and click on that (ie "Medium 640)
9. Right-click on the image and go to "Copy image URL"
10. Come here and go to "Go Advanced"
11. Click on the picture of the mountain above the text box
12. Paste the URL into it
13. "Submit Reply" for the photo to show up in your post!

The book is coming along nicely. I'm finally getting to the bits I've been desperate to write since the beginning! :)


----------



## jenny25

it has been very quiet in here is everyone alright 
xxx


----------



## jenny25

ok guys would love to have some advice , our fertility nurse said to dtd on cd10 then wait until i have my scan cd12 so basically told too refrain it , paul and i got into a argument last night so it was after midnight so tech classed as cd11 as we dtd should that matter and would she know if it wasnt right on cd10 ? x


----------



## Megg33k

She'll have no clue, sweetie! No worries! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Hello all! sorry i havent been on for a few days but its difficult when the DH is off as well as i get moaned at for being on the laptop!

*Meg* glad the writing is going well! *Hoping* i really look forward to seeing the pictures of the scan!

*Lucy* sorry the LO is feeling a little under the weather, sending gentle cyber hugs from me x

*Jen* i am sure the nurse will not notice and its going to be fine. Good luck at the scan and i hope you are nice and ripe! :)


----------



## Round2

Ummm Raz? Did you POAS yet? Your chart looks fabulous! 

Jenny, I wouldn't worry too much. I think the idea is just to get ~48 hours between each time you do it. Can't wait to hear how things go today.

AFM think I OV'd early this month, so I have to make my mind up about treatments sooner than I thought. I think I'm leaning towards doing one IUI then moving to IVF. I feel like I need to see if IUI will work for us first. We'll make a decsion in two weeks when I see my FS and can get some final numbers. I'm getting very scared and anxious for the next few months as we are nearing the end of our TTC journey. There are so many possible out comes and only one of them I want.


----------



## jenny25

thanks round darling well not long till scan its 9.30am so i will try and update on my way to pick up my dress as i wont be coming straight home 

i did wake up crampy this morning but dunno if its due to trapped wind lol xx


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Megg! I will upload my bump pics tonight after I get home from work:thumbup:

Jen- I don't think bding on cd 11 will be a big deal either. Good luck at the scan:thumbup: 

Raz- I would be tempted to test with a chart like that! It is looking really good:thumbup:

Round- it does look like early O with that temp increase... did you have any other O symptoms?


----------



## Round2

Ya, I'm pretty sure I did O. I had OV pains yesterday and my CM is dried up. Only weird thing is that my OPK's are very dark. We'll DTD tonight and hopefully I'll get another high temp tomorrow AM to seal the deal!


----------



## jenny25

hey round we could be testing together :D:D:D xxx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for all the lovely comments about my chart! I am feeling quite positive but dont want to get my hopes up after the other cycle where i was so convinced i was preggers. May try and sneak a test tomorrow or thursday if i can but will have to hide it from the DH!


----------



## LucyJ

Raz good luck keeping everything crossed for you I used to sneak tests in the house and do them without steve knowing I got caught once when he came home from work early and I was leaving bathroom with it in my hand opps :dohh: Thanks for the :hugs: He's a happy little boy today although he gets so snuffly at night poor little thing.

Round and Jen good luck girls hope this month is your month.

Hoping can't wait to see your pic's


----------



## hoping:)

Round- FX your get another high temp tomorrow:thumbup:

Raz- I am anxious for you to test! I hope you can sneak one past DH. I used to stock up on internet cheapies and dollar store tests that I kept hidden in our bathroom. After ttc for so long I stopped hiding the fact that I was testing and DH just got used to it:haha: 

Lucy- glad to hear little Ben had a good day:D

I have finally uploaded my bump pictures:D you can check them out in my journal on the last page. Thanks again Megg for your help:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

well been for scan i have no large follicles she has taken blood too see if i have already ovulated if not then looks like my body aint responding to the clomid back friday for another scan and the results of the bloods x


----------



## Round2

Wow Hoping, those pictures are stunning! I love the ones of you in the sunflower field. They're so beautiful. You looks so small!!

Jenny, how did it go yesterday?

Raz...where are you? I will hunt you down and force you to POAS. 

AFM, I'm bawling like a baby. Just put my little girl on school bus for the first time. It was so bittersweet. She was happy and excited, but seeing all the other brother and sisters sending off their siblings just made me feel really, really sad.


----------



## Round2

What CD are you Jenny? Do you feel like you've ovulated already?

I had a scan like that on my 3 round of clomid. Turned out I had ovulated. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jenny25

round i have had no symptoms of ewcm i just had painfull bloat that turned out too be trapped wind im cd12 im just in tears cause i cant do this i feel like im failing paul he broke down in work when i told him how can i keep putting him through so much heartache xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny:hugs: I'm sorry it is so rough right now. I really hope the clomid worked for you and you just ovulated early.I used to get so upset during my ttc journey and would break down because I blamed myself and felt horrible for putting my dh through all of the stress but at the end of the day it made things better just knowing I had a person who was glad to stick it out and go through heartache just to make me happy.You have a good guy who loves you and is planning to marry you in just a few short days:hugs:

Round- Thanks! I think I was just over 28 weeks in those pictures and was definitely small. Carrying the extra weight I don't feel small but when I see pictures I'm surprised I'm not as big as a feel:haha:

How cute that your little girl was so excited to start school. Sorry it was a bit emotional for you:hugs:

It looks like your temp has stayed the same. FX that means O happened:thumbup:


----------



## Round2

jenny25 said:


> round i have had no symptoms of ewcm i just had painfull bloat that turned out too be trapped wind im cd12 im just in tears cause i cant do this i feel like im failing paul he broke down in work when i told him how can i keep putting him through so much heartache xxx

Oh Jenny, I know how you're feeling. These past few weeks have been the worst yet. The guilt is overwhelming. My hubby and I are fighting constantly and I'm a ticking time bomb.

Are you going to have another u/s? You definately could have ovulated by now.

I just hope and pray this ends for us both soon with our little babies in our arms. Hang in there, we'll get through this!!!


----------



## jenny25

thanks darling it does mean lot too me , i have another u/s on friday at 9.45am too see whats happening and i will get e2 and progesterone blood test results then cause that will tell alot too i just wish we can be in the next journey im fed up of being in the ttc stage xxx


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been a crap Disco-er lately. I don't know what's wrong with me. I even had a friend call me yesterday and tell me I'm being really out of character recently, being such a social hermit! She said was worried about me! I'm thinking it's hormones, just general pregnancy weirdness affecting my moods and personality. :shrug: I hope to feel like myself soon! 

Jenny, I'm sorry the scan wasn't more definitive! I really hope you just ovulated early...did she even see small follicles? Is it possible you'll have a late ov?

Round, awww, I bet it was bittersweet to see your daughter off. You will give her a sibling!!! Not that it will take you _this_ long, but there's 11 years between Alex and his bro, and I nannied for a family where there was an 8 year gap and the girl (older) was so helpful and wonderful to her little bro. I loved it.....big age gaps can still make for good relationships. I just sincerely hope you don't have to wait TOO long. :hugs:

Vicky, you look awesome in those FB pics, what are you on about?! Hope the SIL isn't driving you too crazy this week. How's Hero?

Lucy, yay for a Benjamin update. :happydance: I hope he feels better really, really soon! When does your mum go home? And btw you could never be a bad mum! Ben is so lucky to have you! :hugs:

Raz, when are you testing? Chart as of yesterday is looking superb.

Hoping, I wrote in your journal but your photos are stunning! Ha, I can totally identify with you doing more stuff now...I used to not to want to lift a thing but now I will lift laundry, garbage, etc. It is feeling surreal for me as well.


----------



## vickyd

Sorry i havent been posting much ladies! Trying to sort out the wedding stuff last minute as a typical last minute Greek gal. 

Jen what can i say? I really hope you ovulated early....I cant beleive how much youve been through this year...You so deserve some fucking good news..

Hoping, you look stunning! Skinny Biatch..

Round your Lo is so cute in your profile pic! Honey try and stay positive, you will give her a sibling very soon im sure of it!

Raz you tested yet????

Allie Hero is doing very well, shes now cruising and want to be standing all day long. Ive grown some impressive arm muscles in the process! I will be seeing crazy SIL tomorrow as im down at the beach house till after the wedding. Aparently she went and bought a coat for the wedding...Its 37 degrees all day....INSANE!


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys my temp is still pre ov in the evening i know my pre ov temp its below 99 and after ov is always above 99 tho im sure i did see 3 small eggs on the left as my right side is covered in cysts so i dunno hun fingers crossed 

vicky how is the wedding stuff going ? xx


----------



## Round2

Allie, thanks for the stories about siblings. It sounds weird, but when I see families with multiple children, I can't help but to automatically calculate their age differences. It's not very often I see families with kids 5 years apart, but it always makes me feel good when I do.

Vicky, you have to a picture of your sweaty SIL at your wedding. She sounds so ridiculous!!

Jenny, it sounds so weird. I've never heard of anyone who ovulates on their own, take clomid and not ovulate. When do you get your blood work back?

I'm officially in the 2WW. Not getting too excited, as I ovulated so early that I hardly had any time to make 'preperations'. Heck, I didn't even put my legs in the air after the first two times. Oh well, hopefully this is the last month we have to try the old fashioned way. Nothing but romantic cold metal rods and injected drugs for me next month.


----------



## Razcox

Bit busy getting ready for hoilday tomorrow but thought i would let you know i managed to sneak a test and it was a BFN. Temps have come down today as well so i think the :witch: is on her way yet again :(


----------



## Round2

Awe Raz, I'm so sorry. It's even worse when you get your hopes up so much. Enjoy your holiday, hopefully your body is just trying to trick you and AF won't come after all.


----------



## vickyd

Damn Raz....Lets hope Rounds explanation turns out to be the case. Try and enjoy your holiday as much as you can..

Round, cold metal rods and drugs are totally hot in many circles!!!!!!

Ill defo take multiple pics of crazy SIL. I might take some of her around the house and you will all get a clear picture of just how much shes lost her marbles!


----------



## jenny25

i get them back today , i have woken up to my ovarys being aching a little like its pulsating so i hope i hope to god that it means something im cd14 today fingers crossed we get a better result i will get the results back of the blood work i know what its gonna say anyway.

raz hun im sorry but its not over until she shows her ugly face huge huge hugs 

round good luck in the 2ww hun im abit clueless i ov'd on cd18 or cd17 on my own so last month was funny because of the chemical/miscarriage so it was late on 

vicky darling you ok girl not long now xxx


----------



## jenny25

well guy as i knew the blood work showed i have not ovulated so off i popped on to the table to have the scan and low and behold we have 3 eggs in my left ovary we have 2 measuring 13.5mm and 13mm and in my right ovary we have a smaller one measuring 10.5mm so she said ovulation will be from sunday onwards but i have to go back on monday and more or less will have the trigger shot monday if the eggs have reached maturity she said she would like them to be around 17mm so we need prayers for the the 3 eggs to keep responding and growing :D xxx


----------



## Round2

Yay Jenny! Grow follies grow!


----------



## Dazed

Hoping for big follies for you Jen.


----------



## jenny25

thank you so much guys :D:D:D im fricken chuffed to bits  i could tell something was going on this morning cause of the pulsating pain i had in them see i know my body lol xxx


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: yay jenny thats great news grow follies grow!

Round keeping fingers crossed for you in the TWW and sending positive vibes your way.

Raz sorry about the bfn but your not out untill the hobag shows her face hoping she dosent show up.

Allie my mum went home on monday really miss her but was lovely to see her hoping she will be back in a couple of weeks and we are going to go home for a weekend soon. Sounds like your managing the GD well your crib and bedding is gorgeous so exciting.

Hoping you look stunning the pics are beautiful.

Vicky oh my god your sil is crazy hope all the wedding prep is going well cant wait to see pics sure your have a wonderful day.

Afm: I have a poorly boy hes got a bit of a cold took him to dr's as he's been really snuffly, not sleeping unless his upright on me and yesteday&today hes been sick after a feed had to change him, me and strip our bed this morning as he was sick everyewhere. Dr was lovely gave him a full check its not gone to his chest thank goodness and he thought ben was being sick because of the mucas. He said its alright to let him sleep on me if he needs to be in a more upright poistion everytime I put him down he coughs&splutters sometimes is sick and cant breathe to well poor darling. He's feeding little &often as he cant breath to great so Im shattered but he wasnt sick when I feed him last and he's been asleep on me since tried putting him down but he just screamed. Dr said he should be over it in a few days and to just keep doing what we're doing.


----------



## jenny25

awww thanks lucy , poor little ben i hope he gets better soon hun i miss all the baby vomit lol i took my friend steph with me to the scan today she ws joking around with me and said oooo just imagine all 3 grow and fertilize and split i was like cheers steph lol x


----------



## Dazed

Poor boy Lucy! I'm sorry, I hope he gets better for his sake and your sanities sake.


----------



## vickyd

Awww Jen imso chuffed for you!!!!!!!! GROW GROW GROW!!!!!

Luce does Ben have a temp? I was sure Hero was sick at one point from all the mucus in her nose and the vomiting but turns out it was the milk allergy and reflux. If he cries when hes on his back it could very well be what Hero had...


----------



## jenny25

girls i have a question ok i will ask in simple terms 

right i have 3 eggs lets say 2 of them are the same size and the 3rd is still slightly behind what will happen with the 3rd will all 3 be released for ovulation with the trigger shot if i make it too then or if i manage to ov before the trigger shot see the smaller one will that end up be released later for 2nd ovulation or be released at the same time ? i dunno what happens if they are different sizes xxx


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I wondered the same thing. I also had two large follies and one smaller one my first attempt with clomid. My doc said they all release within 24hours of each other, usually at nearly the same time. So if the 3rd one isn't quite ripe, it just won't fertilize.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky he doesnt have a temp. I had wondered whether it's linked to what Ive eaten as I had eaten cheese the last couple of days. He's not normally sick after having a feed, apart from occassional spit up,its not projectile (sp?) but does need to be winded. He has being sneezy and a bit snotty. He's putting on weight he's now 7lb 5oz!

He's slept a lot today but on me he's never liked being on his back but can sleep on his back but its just not consistant! Guess I'll just have to monitor him.


----------



## jenny25

im just curious to know i never asked i will ask the nurse on monday ob depending on scan results if i have ov or not she said we need to dtd tonight and tomorrow not sunday then possibly monday tues and wed but tues paul is going to the airport late at night to pick his cousin up who arrives 6am on the wed so dtd will be so damm tricky those 2 days x


----------



## Megg33k

It depends if the smaller one is also mature. It's not just the biggest one that pops, any mature follicle should spit out an egg 36 hours after the trigger shot. Anything 16mm or larger is capable of popping out mature egg... though, I know that sometimes even a 14mm can produce a mature egg (even if it's really rare). 

I'm sort of the "go to girl" about eggs and follicle! :haha:


----------



## vickyd

Jen i have absolutely no idea but i think Round and Megg gave pretty good explanations..

Luce i was gonna ask you if youve been eating more dairy than usual. I remember Hero would be so congested that when she sneezed the snot that came out of that little nose was astounding. Cut out dairy for at least 2 weeks, it takes about two weeks for it to clear their system, and see what happens. I find it odd that Ben would sick at this point as hes not only got your antibodies but youre also strictly breastfeeding. My pead had said that babies dnt catch colds at this age...


----------



## Round2

Just wanted to wish Vicky a happy wedding/baptism day. Take lots of pictures for us. Hope the spanx workout for you!!


----------



## Megg33k

Same here! :) I hope it's amazing!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky thinking of you today hope you have a wonderful day can't wait to see pics :flower:


----------



## Sparkly

Vic - I have just seen a piccie on FB and you look absolutely stunning babe, I hope your day is fabulous chicka :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

I second that just seen the pic and you look gorgeous and hope your having a wonderful day x


----------



## Megg33k

Absolutely brilliant pic... you're breathtaking, sweetie! xxx


----------



## Round2

Vicky, you looked AMAZING! Loved the hair and dress.


----------



## Allie84

I hope you had an absolutely wonderful day, Vicky! :) :hugs: Off to check out this FB pic.

Lucy, I hope little Ben is feeling better and I hope you figure out what it is that's causing him to feel unwell. :hugs: I also hope you're managing to get some rest!

Jenny, good luck with your doctor appointment today. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Allie how are you? 

Ben seems a little happier today Ive managed to get some rest thanks. Fell asleep burping him this morning we were asleep for 3 hours woke up, without realising I had been asleep, and ben was crying so I kept patting his back telling him he wasnt hungry he'd just had a feed after 5 mins I checked the clock and it was 3:45am not 12:45am like I thought opps :dohh: so he did need a feed. He still isnt happy on his back sometimes he'll settle on his back but other times he ends up being sick or with awful hiccups. Hes not sick after each feed but is still being sick well more spit up than anything.


----------



## jenny25

awww bless him hun i hope ben settles soon for you huge hugs xoxox

well i have two eggies one 18.7mm and the other 16.9mm so i got the trigger shot at 11am today:) so im just wondering do i count it as 1dpts ( one day pass trigger shot) since i had that xx


----------



## jenny25

i forgot to mention that my uterine linning is 11mm too :D xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
Thanks fr all the wishes and nice comments the wedding pic! We had a great time, Hero was a real trooper during the 1.30 hour ceremony; she didnt cry throughout the whole baptism up until the end! When the preist was dunking her in the water she thought she was having a bath and was splashing arund! At the end he plunked her quite forcefully into her godmothers arms so she wuld cry as its cnsidered good luck if the baby cries during the baptism. She fell asleep as soon as we got t the reception and stayed asleep until 1 am when my mom and dad left and tok her home. The party lasted till 4 am, i managed not to get very drunk and had a great time. Ill post some pics as soon a i get the CD from the photographer.


----------



## Round2

Jenny, that's fabulous news about your follies. Not sure how all the counting works out.

Lucy, poor you. Ben sounds alot like my daughter at that age. She was never one of those babies that you could just feed and put to sleep. It eventually all settles down though.

Vicky, sounds like you had a blast. That's funny the Hero didn't cry while she was getting dunked. Guess that's a good sign that she likes water. Can't wait to see the pictures.

I came home early today with a massive headache and stomach ache. I just started taking the evening primrose oil that my Naturopath had suggested and I think it's giving me side effects too. I can't seem to stomach any of these natural remedies. Think I'll just go back to western medicine next month!


----------



## Megg33k

Jen - You count tomorrow as O and just go from there. So, today is -1dpo, tomorrow is 0dpo, and Wed is 1dpo. You don't have to count days post trigger shot, only days post IUI or days post embryo transfer.


----------



## jenny25

thank you megg and thank you round :D:D:D wooo hooo

round im sorry about your headache hun i hope you feel better soon mwah xxx

megg how have you been darling ? 

vicky well done girl xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Glad you had a good day Vicky and well done hero for being a good girl look forward to seeing pic's.

Yay Jen thats fanastic news how are you feeling? All ready for the big day.

Thanks Jen and Round I worry so much that Im doing things wrong I always said I wouldnt let him fall asleep on me but sometimes its the only way he gets any sleep and theres only so long I can let him cry for. I put him down today and he ended up coughing & screaming as soon as I picked him up he was sick and burp took me a good 5 mins to settle him so feel reassured that hes not using me just for comfort which is why he wont go down. He's pretty good really just want to be a good mum and do the best by him.


----------



## Round2

Lucy, try not worry about him falling asleep on you. I remember everyone telling me what a bad habbit it was, but sometimes it was the only time I could get any rest either. He'll figure it out eventually, I say just give him what he needs.


----------



## Megg33k

I have a friend who is so neurotic about not wanting her baby to sleep on her, but she's refusing to sleep any other way right now. She seems to want to be a tummy sleeper... which is scary and unfortunate.


----------



## jenny25

your welcome darling we all worry thats what mums do i still worry about the little things with aarron and he is 7 now the slightest bump , when he is at school you name it everyone is different hun and all babies are different you go with how you feel is best their is no right or wrong way hun xxxx i am almost set i had my nails done eyebrows done and eyelashes tinted today i need to go shopping tomorrow and wed then its all systems go! one of the bestmen suit jackets dont fit its too big so we have to order another one!!! nightmare but we are doing fine have wedding rehersal on thurs eve im so tired i felt like lately paul and i have not had time for each other xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls its really nice to have the reassurance. Well we had a good night he went 3 hours between feeds and I managed to get him down in his moses basket we used a hot water to keep it warm while I was feeding him and have raised his matteress so much he's sleeping on a slope but is sleeping so must be comfy. He's gone down again this morning and steve has finished work early but his paid till 1pm got the job done quicker than the guy expected and he's got another job to go to but not till this afternoon so we get a couple hours with him which is always nice think we're going to go for lunch.


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies! So quiet in here!!!


----------



## Round2

Where aren't you suppose to be on your honeymoon?? Where are the pictures Vicky? I want to see Hero in her fancy dress!

Not much going on here. Been testing with an IC for the past few days and am getting BFN's. Not throwing in the towel yet, but am thinking I'm probably out this month. I did my injection 'training' yesterday. Not sure why they made such a big deal about. It's not exactly rocket science!


----------



## vickyd

Round ill be going to the UK next month for a mates wedding so ill have a mini honeymoon in Kent with my UNI crowd lol!!

I havent got the pics from the photogropher yet...I guess my friends only took pics of us drunk after the event!! Ill post the professional ones as soon as i get them.

Hope your bfn's turn positive babes! On the bright side you are now a professional injector lol!!


----------



## Megg33k

I just don't have much to report right now... Just hanging out and killing time. I guess I should be writing again... I've just been too tired/busy lately. Maybe today though! :)


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- that is awesome news!!! How great would it be to find out you are preggo after you get back from your honeymoon?! I really hope this is it for you

Round- your chart is looking great and your horrible headache on Monday could be a good sign as well:thumbup: FX 

Vicky- I cant wait to see your wedding and Heros christening photos! Congrats:D

Megg- it looks like you are still steadily trucking along with your novel. How is everything else going? 

I just saw your update. You sound like me just trying to pass time.

Lucy- Im glad you and Ben had a good day yesterday. 

AFM- we had our childbirth class on Sunday which was fun. We got to practice a lot of relaxation techniques and poor Tim was sore the next day from massaging me for almost 5 consecutive hours:haha: Other than that Ive just been busy cleaning and trying to pass the time. Bring on October!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls. I'm here, just feeling mopey as I mentioned in my last post. It's kind of a long story so it's in my journal, no point dragging the crazy into Disco Derail. (eta it's kind of boring though)

Hope you had a good lunch out Lucy! 

Megg, get writing...don't stop now...if you take a break it will turn into a long break in my experience!

Vicky, I'm looking forward to photos.

Round, your chart looks fabulous so I'm sorry about the BFN. I hope you don't need to use that 'training.' 

Jenny, great great news on the follies. :happydance:

Hoping, we just had childbirth class last night (we're doing 4 evening sessions) and last night I got to be massaged for ages. It was lovely huh? So are you getting a lot of cleaning done? I feel like all I ever want to do is organize things. I have a never ending list of things to do around the house. I've never been this way but I've gone into crazy organize mode and it drives me CRAZY I can't do much with my pelvic pain.


----------



## Megg33k

Everything else is fine, Amber. No complaints. :) Yay for childbirth classes!

I'll go read, Allie! :hugs:

Honestly, it's not that I'm trying to take a break... I've just got the exact wrong set of circumstances at the moment. I'm at a spot that I'm a teeny bit stuck on (something major just happened in the story, and now I have to work out how to move forward). And, I've been off of all my supplements (including Vit D and Iron - Yes, I know how stupid that is) for a good long while... I was rebelling. Well, I'm starting to get the feeling that the severe Vit D deficiency and anemia are back full force. *sigh* I'm back to being really tired all the time (but not like I didn't sleep... just draggy, ya know?)... I know how it feels, and this IS how it feels. Blah. I guess I need to shut up and take them again!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- yep lots of cleaning. I go on a rampage for a few hours a couple times a week. I have to take it easy afterwards though because I get so sore... lots of squatiting rather than just being able to bend over:dohh: We opted for an 8 hour crash course rather than the shorter classes offered. It was great and the massage part was definitely a bonus:thumbup: I'm off to check your journal.

Megg- get back on those vitamins!!! I know what you mean about wanting to rebel... I've been on so many supplements during ttc and this pregnancy I'm getting so sick of them. I'll be happy once Penny is here safe and sound so I don't have to be so strict and can cut down.


----------



## Megg33k

I know... I just went off of EVERYTHING when I stopped injecting and stuff. It was stupid. I have to start back, but it's hard to get back into the routine!


----------



## Dazed

Nothing new here. Just lost at the moment.


----------



## jenny25

me either lol just plodding along doing final wedding bits lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm willing to send a search party, Lisa... Would it help? :hugs:

Woohoo for final wedding bits, Jen! :yipee: It's soooooo close!


----------



## Round2

Allie, I read your journal. I'm sorry you're feeling so bad these days. The worrying never seems to end? I'm sure everything will be fine for you and your little boy. Just hang on, you're on the home stretch!

Hoping, good to hear from you. You're almost at the end as well, hard to believe you girls are finally here.

Megg, you're doing amazing, 60 000+ words in 6 weeks. I'm sure things will start moving again soon. And yes, get back on those vitamins Missy! Winter is coming, any vitamin D you are getting from the sun is about to be depleted.

Dazed, sorry you're feeling lost. I know the feeling!! Where are you now in your cycle? Are you still on clomid?

Jenny, can't wait hear all about your big day. I can't believe it's this weekend. I really hope you get a suprise honeymoon baby.

AFM....not much to report. Ditto to Dazed...feeling lost. We go next Monday to discuss IVF, then we need to come up with a plan for our last 6 months TTC. My heart is breaking and my head is swimming....as per usual.


----------



## Allie84

Ah, Round, I'm sorry. :hugs: I hope your IVF appt goes well next week. I really, really feel for you. I take it you had a BFN today? 10 dpo was always my worst day...well, maybe 11 dpo because I could convince myself it was too early, late implantation, etc. You really deserve to get a BFP with all of the homeopathic efforts AND the Clomid. Are you still feeling rough with the vitamins and stuff? :hugs:

Thanks for your thoughtful reply. I am feeling good today. When I read the 3rd tri forums I feel better, and feel much more normal. It seems it's pretty common to worry a lot in pregnancy and maybe I'm just one of the few to be really open about it. When I read about other people worrying on the 3rd tir forums I feel pretty normal. But, I do have an actual diagnosed anxiety disorder (generalized anxiety disorder) which has made me up and down with pregnancy...some months I felt pretty normal for a long time, and then others the anxiety starts to get to me. I also realize my anxiety is creating a lot of my 'problems'...something like 30% or more of pregnant ladies get BV, for example, but most are asymptomatic and undiagnosed (I read a lot medical journals in my down time..seriously). Both times I've had it I've been asymptomatic and the only reason I've found out about it is I've begged to be examined for something, anything, that may be wrong. So I've kind of brought it on myself, if that makes sense. Same with the stupid vaccine, etc. 

I'm feeling so philosophical these days. I remember a year ago TTC and coming onto this thread every single lunch break and reading through pages and pages of banter and well thought out of replies to everyone's issues. It was a great support network. I'm feeling a little sad that it's changed so much. Round, your posts (and others) always remind me of the way it used to be in here and I was just struck by that today. I'm finding it really easy to remember the pain of the 2ww...and I wish you, and Jenny and Dazed and Megg and Raz and everyone would all have your last 2ww for while! I just hope it happens for you all soon...and then when you reach 31 weeks you can hop on the crazy train like me.


----------



## vickyd

Allie although i havent read your journal from your last post i can see that youre worrying excessively about the pregnancy. You are normal hun, i was worse than you. Everyday i came up with a new disaster scenario, everytime someone congradulated me i felt like shit cause i was sure i would loose the baby and the next time id see this person it would be awkward. Please try and release some of your stress, if you dont you will end up like me and be just as stressed after your baby is born. For the three first months of Heros life i was sure she was gonna die and as a result it took me much longer to bond with her. I have so many regrets...

Dazed and Round,, my feelings for you guys are wonderfully put in Allies post....No tww for a long time is all i wish for you....

I sometimes read back through the thread to cheer myself up....Ive never had such a strong support system as the one we built here. I too am very saddened that its slipping away..


----------



## Dazed

Thanks guys and Megg, the search parting better consist of derail girls! I (as usual) just feel defeated and this time I really can't shake it. I don't know if it was just all the hope I had in the last cycle or what. I really just want to give up. There are other things on top of it too that are in my journal that I will post in a spoiler in a minute.


----------



## Dazed

Here it goes. You don't have to read if you don't want to.


Spoiler



Dazed said:


> No, the beotch got me late night the day before I was going to test. I was so sure it had worked this time :cry: So, start my last cycle of clomid today and after that I have to figure out where the money is going to come from for the HSG. I'm actually starting to wonder if I will ever had the procedure done. It seems like we can never hold money anymore. This time we had to loan my SIL $300 to keep her from getting her power turned off. I cryed my eyes out to DH about how we are never going to have the money and how we have our own goal in life that can't be explained why its not happening because we never have the money to do it. I hate using my credit card and am really reluctant to use it, especially as it gets closer to christmas. I don't mind loaning her the money, its just since her buttheaded husband left her with nothing(BIG HUGE MESS) we have given/loaned her over $2,000. If it wasn't for the fact that she has 3 kids, I would have let it go and she would have had to figure something else out. She promised us that once she gets the house sold we will get $1000. Thats honestly more than I was ever expecting to get back, but its progress if it ever happens.




Dazed said:


> So I had a dream last night that had me thinking. I dreamt that I saw my ex-boyfriends mother and she was pregnant and just glowing with happiness and wanting to show it off to me. I looked down at her belly and I could see the baby. Not the outline, but the actual baby. I could see the whites of its eyes, lips, arms, hands everything! I didnt think twice about it when I woke up, just thought it was weird. Then, it made me think of the dream the night before about another ex. There were no babies or pregnancies involved, but his daughter was in it. Now the only reason I can think that I dreamt about those exs was because they were a major part of my life. But the more I dwelled on those two dreams, it made me realize that apart from a dream where I had a positive pregnancy test with three test lines on it, I have NEVER dreamt of kids or pregnancies before and in these dreams it wasn't my child or pregnancy. Is this a premonition that Ill never be pregnant again and have kids? Im sure its nothing, but its one of those things that make you think.


----------



## Allie84

vickyd said:


> * everytime someone congradulated me i felt like shit *cause i was sure i would loose the baby and the next time id see this person it would be awkward. Please try and release some of your stress, if you dont you will end up like me and be just as stressed after your baby is born. For the three first months of Heros life i was sure she was gonna die and as a result it took me much longer to bond with her. I have so many regrets...
> 
> I sometimes read back through the thread to cheer myself up....Ive *never had such a strong support system as the one we built here.* I too am very saddened that its slipping away..

Vicky, it's really funny you mention that about congratulations. My baby shower is on Saturday and I think that's partly why I'm so anxious this week...I feel pressure to make sure the baby is okay and nothing is wrong on Saturday when I'm going to be surrounded by people celebrating the baby! I have people driving from up to 250 miles away to be there. 

Yeah, I know it's been said before but it's really a bummer that the thread died out. I will keep posting as ever but sometimes it hurts my feelings when I think about people who have left (with the exception of someone like Hearty who I totally understand...and people like Sassy who I keep up with as much as ever in journals). In my head I thought I was actually "friends" with everyone, and that it was mutual. It kind of reminds me of being in school and having a friend slip away and you're the one making all of the effort to keep the friendship going and it makes you feel like shit becuase they don't seem to care.


----------



## Round2

Awe, you're post brought tears to my eyes Allie! Seriously!

I miss the days when all the disco girls were TTC as well. I'm extremely happy for everyone who's gone on to have healthy babies/pregnancies, but I miss the support from everyone going through the same issues.

That being said, I still feel closer to everyone on this thread than anywhere else. I somtimes go back and read posts from last year, when I see where everyone is at today it actually makes me feel hopeful.

And yes, another BFN for me today. So far, I seem to be taking it better than usual this month. I've stopped the vitamins as they were just to hard on my stomach. I might go back next week and see if she suggest some other remedies.

It must be hard to deal with PAL and anxiety. I mean, either situation alone is stressful. You remind me alot of Vicky at this time last year. She got through it with a healthy little baby and so will you. Then you'll be like Lucy, worrying about your baby sleeping on you too much...guaranteed! I think every mom goes through that phase. Then eventually everything will settle down and you'll be like me, longing for the moments when you were pregnant and had a sleepless newborn. Ahhh, the circle of worry...it never stops!!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- You can do it:thumbup:. It sucks but I guess we have to do what we have to do. 

Dazed- Sorry you are feeling lost:hugs: Waiting to O was always the hardest part for me because the previous failed cycle was still fresh in my mind and the thought of having to do the whole routine again made me feel resentful at times. Waiting in general is horrible so I hope you get your BFP VERY soon. I'm sorry you also have the additional stress of having to help put with your sister when trying to deal with your own issues. Your story reminds me a lot of my own. 

Jenny- just a few more days and you will be a married woman!!! Im so excited for you:happydance:

Round- Your chart is still looking really good! Did you test today? 

Allie- I was diagnosed with anxiety as well and have had my share of worries this entire pregnancy. One of the issues I deal with the most is beating myself up over the littlest things and replaying it over and over in my head until I get my self so worked up and worried that Ive caused harm to my baby, my self, others etc... I am always so much in my own head and stress myself out over nothing. Being pregnant has made me realize the areas in my life that I need to work on because I dont want to pass my bad traits along to my daughter so Ive been working really hard on staying calm, open minded and just over all reducing my stress or at least finding a healthy outlet so I dont keep it all bottled up. Of course I still have my emotional break downs but I feel better knowing that I am at least trying to better myself for the sake of my LO. 

I am definitely on the crazy train with you!!! We just have to take it day by day. I always thought that once I got pregnant and stayed pregnant things would get easier and I would worry less. Its not that I worry more I just have a whole new set of worries. Im sure I will have even more worries once this LO is out but it will all be worth it. 

I like to re-read my journal and the 1st page of my BNB journal to see how far Ive come because I can remember so vividly the heartache and hopelessness I felt when TTC. The uncertainty is what killed me the most because I never knew what was wrong or if I would ever have a child of my own. I still dont know what caused my losses and why this pregnancy stuck but I am very thankful to be where I am and know that it will happen for all of us I just hope sooner rather than later.


----------



## Round2

Dazed said:


> Here it goes. You don't have to read if you don't want to.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> No, the beotch got me late night the day before I was going to test. I was so sure it had worked this time :cry: So, start my last cycle of clomid today and after that I have to figure out where the money is going to come from for the HSG. I'm actually starting to wonder if I will ever had the procedure done. It seems like we can never hold money anymore. This time we had to loan my SIL $300 to keep her from getting her power turned off. I cryed my eyes out to DH about how we are never going to have the money and how we have our own goal in life that can't be explained why its not happening because we never have the money to do it. I hate using my credit card and am really reluctant to use it, especially as it gets closer to christmas. I don't mind loaning her the money, its just since her buttheaded husband left her with nothing(BIG HUGE MESS) we have given/loaned her over $2,000. If it wasn't for the fact that she has 3 kids, I would have let it go and she would have had to figure something else out. She promised us that once she gets the house sold we will get $1000. Thats honestly more than I was ever expecting to get back, but its progress if it ever happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> So I had a dream last night that had me thinking. I dreamt that I saw my ex-boyfriends mother and she was pregnant and just glowing with happiness and wanting to show it off to me. I looked down at her belly and I could see the baby. Not the outline, but the actual baby. I could see the whites of its eyes, lips, arms, hands everything! I didnt think twice about it when I woke up, just thought it was weird. Then, it made me think of the dream the night before about another ex. There were no babies or pregnancies involved, but his daughter was in it. Now the only reason I can think that I dreamt about those exs was because they were a major part of my life. But the more I dwelled on those two dreams, it made me realize that apart from a dream where I had a positive pregnancy test with three test lines on it, I have NEVER dreamt of kids or pregnancies before and in these dreams it wasn't my child or pregnancy. Is this a premonition that Ill never be pregnant again and have kids? Im sure its nothing, but its one of those things that make you think.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Ah Dazed, that sucks about your SIL. It's good of you to help her out, but you're at the point now where you need to put yourself first. Can you talk to her about all this stuff?

As for your dreams, you can't picture it because it hasn't happened! I remember being pregnant with my daughter and I couldn't picture my life with a baby. It actually haunted me my entire pregnancy. I thought something was wrong with me because I just couldn't see myself becoming a mom. But it happened anyways!

Oh and about the HSG...I was talking to a girl this weekend who TTC for 3+ years. She had 2 failed IVF's, then got pregnant naturally a month after her HSG! Sounds like something worth saving up for.


----------



## Sparkly

I have tears in my eyes reading this thread tonight.

I know that I am one of the ones guilty of not posting much, but I just find it a bit difficult lately. I realise I'm not being very supportive. It is sad that the thread has changed so much, it's because we are in different stages now I guess. It's lovely that so many have healthy babies/pregnancies though, I am so happy about that. 
I just wish that it was me too. I'm becoming despondent about the whole ttc thing and don't think I'm ever gonna have another baby of my own. I'm also in limbo as we are still waiting on the baby's test results before we move forward.


----------



## Round2

Ah Sparkly, things are still so fresh for you. Don't feel guilty about posting much. In fact nobody should feel guilty about it. We're all just doing what we need to do to get by.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I understand exactly what Vicky said and how you are feeling. Ive just realised I never felt exicted I mean deep down I was of course but my overwheling feeling was fear i was always waiting for the other shoe to drop for the bad news. Even when Ben was due to be delivered people would ask if I was excited but I wasnt i was terrfiied of lossing him. Its only dawned on me the last few days as a friend of mine is due any day now and Im so exicted for her its a new feeling I didnt have it with my pregnancy. Round is right the worring is always there it just changes. I still check on Ben when he's asleep to check he's breathing I cant tell you how many times Ive panic that somethings been wrong. Im aware of it and try to keep a lid on it as I no its an over reaction and not rational. Basically Im still on the crazy train but very thankfull to have you girls.

I know the thread has changed a lot we've lost people along the way but Im sticking hope thats ok I would be lost without you girls and hope I can provide support.

Dazed Im so sorry for what your going through you have a lot on your plate. I dont believe that your dreams mean you wont have a baby its more likely thst its your fears of not having a baby coming through. I truely hope you get your bfp soon.

Sparkly I understand your fears and what your going through I know there are no words which can take your worries away but I went through the same feelings I just didnt understand why I wanted a reason and went all the testing came back normal I found it hard as I still didnt know why I'd lost three babies or if I'd be able to have a baby and then I got pregnant With Ben. There is hope :hugs:

Hoping somethings you said really struck a cord with me.

Round sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Megg get back on the vits and good luck with the rest of your book your doing so well.


----------



## Megg33k

I know I haven't been posting much either, and I'm sorry. I do read. I just haven't been much in a TTC mind frame, and it makes it very difficult. I've been doing so well not thinking about it, I'm worried to allow myself to start again. I'm happier when I'm not thinking about it... And, well... being more active on BnB is a quick way to start obsessing again. Just know I love you all and I'm here to support you when you need me... even if I'm not always being proactive with it anymore, iykwim?


----------



## Round2

Ah Megg, totally understand your absence. I wish that I could that make myself forget for awhile. Good for you for being able to tear yourself away. I'm sure it has made you a happier person.


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly:hugs:don't feel guilty! I agree with Round and we all have to do what need to get by. Its never easy and I feel for you. Just know that you can always come back here for support when you need it:hugs:

Lucy- I know what you mean. Its hard to always be optimistic and happy because of what we have been through and experienced. Sometimes it is good to be naive. Now that I am further along and almost to the finish line I find myself even more terrified of losing my LO because I've grown so attached to her and love her more than anything. I just try to tell myself that worrying won't fix or change anything... this helps me most of the time. 

Megg- I definitely understand wanting to step away and give yourself a break. TTC is a crazy rollercoaster and some down time is needed to keep your sanity. Even though you don't post as much I still feel like you are there when I need support so thank you!

I hope you all have a great relaxing weekend:thumbup: Jenny I hope your wedding day is extra special:hugs:


----------



## Round2

Thinking about you Jenny! Hope you have a super spectacular wedding day!


----------



## LucyJ

Jen hope you both have a wonderful day today xx


----------



## Megg33k

Same from me... Have a beautiful day, Jen!


----------



## Sparkly

Jenny - Wishing you the day of your dreams hun, enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Jen all the best for your big day!!! Take loads of piccies for us!


----------



## LucyJ

Its been quite in here hope everyone is alright.
:hugs:


----------



## Round2

Jenny, saw some pics on FB, you looked beautiful. Love your dress.

How is everyone? It's very, very quiet in here.

We have our appointment to discuss IVF today. I'm really, reallly nervous. I have no idea what to expect. I'm not sure if my FS will recommend that we wait and do IUI or to move ahead and do IVF. My plan is beg for steriods (again) and see if she'll give me an HSG. I've never had one done since I've already given birth, but I've been reading that tubes can get blocked at any time.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so much guys so sorry im not feeling well sore throat and a few aches and pains so i aint been on thank you i will fill you in on everything later my head is spinning at the moment xxxx

ps can anyone tell me how long it takes the hcg trigger shot to leave your system? i had mine 10.45am 7 days ago xx

round good luck today girl msg me on fb xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry your feeling poorly Jen hope you feel better soon.

Good luck with your appointment Round let us know how you get on.


----------



## vickyd

Round sorry you might have already answered this question but are you more interested in steroids and natural conception or IUI? Either way, good luck and hope you finalise the plan.

Im sooo tired, Hero is not sleeping at all and last night i was up from 3 am to almost 7am. I managed a half hour nap and off to work...My body is aching and am at my wits end how to get her to sleep at least 6 hours straight.

My sister is also driving me insane...She has found yet another looser perspective boyfriend who doesnt want a serious relationship and is against marriage and stuff. So shell get attached and three years down the line will be dumped for the above reasons and shell be wondering what happened yet again. I seriously dont know how to make her see that shes totally immature and deluded to say the least..


----------



## Dazed

Vicky, you can't make her see anything unfortunately. Its seems as though she has a fear of being alone and is willing to accept any applicatants to fill the position. Unfortuneatly all you can do is let her know how you feel and hope that she takes it to heart. If she doesn't, it will be one of many life lessions she will have to learn.

Jenny, I THINK the trigger shot should be starting to leave you body, but Meggles or anyone in the Assisted Conception thread should beable to help you on that one.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed i really wish it was a lesson she didnt have to learn...


----------



## Round2

Hmmm....good question Vicky! At this precise moment, I think my preference would be to have an HSG, try fermera/injections to superovluate and do steriods from OV on. If that doesn't work, I'd like to try one IUI with steriods, then IVF. I've begged for the steriods before, but I doubt my doc will cave. My appointment isn't till January with the doc that does immune therapy. I have a feeling it's going to be a very fustrating appointment...with lots of tears. 

Aw that sucks Hero isn't sleeping. Maybe she's going through a growth spurt?

I have friend like your sister. She's only attracted to 'playboys'. They don't want any committment, just a good time. Not much you can do about it though, you have to give them a chance and be there to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Allie84

Hey, sorry I've been missing this weekend. What a weekend!! My baby shower was on Saturday. :) My mom (and Alex, who was the not-so-secret helper) did a fantastic job and we had 18 guests. I haven't felt so loved in a long time and it was a really much needed break from my brain for a day. I will post some pics once I find the wire for the digital camera. It made everything feel so immenent!

I'm pooped out after the weekend though...I slept 12 hours (broken) last night. :sleep:

Thank you everyone for the super supportive words about my anxiety. :hugs: It really made me feel good. My blood sugar numbers with the GD have been kind of bad the past 5 or so days though, and I've been stressing over that, but I do have an appt tomorrow so hopefully it will shed some light.

Jenny, congratulations!!! :hugs: So happy for you. I'm sorry your'e feeling unwell, though. Bad timing for sure.

Vicky, sorry about Hero's sleeping patterns...and about your sister. I remember how much you had to be there for her when she went through that bad breakup a year ago. Some people never learn, or they are just super attracted to that type of man and don't care, etc.

Round, I really like your prferences and hope the doctor goes for them in that order. An HSG as a starting point before IUI makes sense. And Femera would be a change from the Clomid. :hugs:

Dazed, sorry you're having a rough time. :hugs: 

Lucy, how are you and Ben?


----------



## Megg33k

That's tough, Vicky... It's hard watching someone you love keep doing something destructive. :(

Jen - I'd give it 12-13 days. I'd have to know the brand and dose to be sure... But, usually 12-13 days is long enough to be clear of it.

Now I don't remember what else I read to respond to. *sigh*


----------



## jenny25

Megg33k said:


> That's tough, Vicky... It's hard watching someone you love keep doing something destructive. :(
> 
> Jen - I'd give it 12-13 days. I'd have to know the brand and dose to be sure... But, usually 12-13 days is long enough to be clear of it.
> 
> Now I don't remember what else I read to respond to. *sigh*

megg it was pregnyl 10,000 xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Jenny - congratulations hun, you look beautiful :hugs: sorry you're feeling unwell

Vic - urgh for the broken sleep :( Is Hero teething maybe? As for you Sister, all you can do is tell her what a fool she is being, but be there for her x

Allie - so glad you had a lovely baby shower chick

round - how did the appointment go hun?

Lucy - How are you and the lovely baby Ben?

Dazed - How you doing hun?

Meggles - hiya :kiss:

:hugs: hugs to all xxx


----------



## Dazed

I'm doing well thank you Sparks. Mood still hasn't changed and the hot flashes are kicking my butt this cycle! I'm actually kinda glad this is my last cycle on clomid.


----------



## Sparkly

Dazed said:


> I'm doing well thank you Sparks. Mood still hasn't changed and the hot flashes are kicking my butt this cycle! I'm actually kinda glad this is my last cycle on clomid.

urgh! I know how that one feels, clomid is a bummer sometimes! Hopefully it's the last one you'll need eh? x


----------



## vickyd

Dazed im with Sparkly, may this be the last time you have to take the fucking clomid shite...

Ive decided this time round im gonna distance myself from my sisters issues. Clearly she is still an adolescent if shes still making the same choices today. I just spent an hour on the phone explaining just his to her. I just dont have the energy this time round to deal with this shit!


----------



## Dazed

I hope its my last time on it and that this is it, but deep down I don't think it is. I hope I'm wrong. 
I have however added something else to my arsenal of TTC aids... Grapefruit juice. Good think I like the taste of it. But let me ask you, I read only to drink it until ov or it can cause uterine contractions. Is this true?


----------



## LucyJ

Allie and Sparkly Im doing ok thank you, still getting a lot of cramping period type pain which is really irritating seeing my dr about it on thursday apart from that tired but good. Ben's been up and down we had a really good few days/nights last week but this weekend he has been really unsettled took him to the dr's as I was worried about him being sick after feeds, gagging and getting horrific hiccups which seem to destress him. Dr said it could be a bit of reflux but because he is so tiny and young it could be he's still got fluid in his system especially as he was born by c-section. She checked him out and said he was a happy healthy little boy. We had been telling her he hates being on his back coughs, gags gets upset etc. of course when she put him on his back to check him he was good as gold didn't cry or wiggle nothing little monkey. Last night was a bad night I hate him being distressed/in pain especially when nothing I do seems to help felt like I was failing him which I think is a bit of an issue with me as felt like that about his birth that my body had let him down and of course leads back to the mmc as always felt that I had failed my angels as I didnt keep them safe. He is however just gorgeous and I love him to pieces. Im starting to get out & about going to go to a new mum group tomorrow.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lucy sounds like reflux to me, Luca was exactly the same and I had a really straighforward, quick and natural birth so don't feel guilty about having a c-section as I don't think it means much! Reflux is very common and can be treated with meds xxxx

ETA: It was about 4/5 weeks that I noticed something was wrong with him too and his symptoms started. If he is gagging on the acid don't panic he won't choke but if he's breathing sounds a bit off then get to the hospital, a consultant will have to see him then. This is how I got the magic meds!! Also, your diet can have an effect too so maybe google breastfeeding and reflux to see the triggers?


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Cesca, its not so much about the c-section but more to do with the fact he had to be delivered early due to my placenta not working effectivley.

He's got his child health check in a couple of weeks so will mention it then. His breathing has been ok just scares me when he gags he gets very snuffley as well. He's just been sick again but it was really thick and now has hiccups his dads got him now so I can have a rest that and I think he can smell the milk on me so keeps trying to feed even when he's not hungry.

I have a question what everyones opinions on dummies? Mummy discoers have you used them? Steve and I have always been anti them and wanted to avoid using them but have been told they can help babies with reflux something to do with the salvia produced nuturalising the acid. Im not sure and just curious about everyones opnions.


----------



## jenny25

lucy hun i used one until aarron was around 6 months , then it was only when he was unwell xxx


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> That's tough, Vicky... It's hard watching someone you love keep doing something destructive. :(
> 
> Jen - I'd give it 12-13 days. I'd have to know the brand and dose to be sure... But, usually 12-13 days is long enough to be clear of it.
> 
> Now I don't remember what else I read to respond to. *sigh*
> 
> megg it was pregnyl 10,000 xxxClick to expand...

Yep, I'd give it 12-13 days then. There's only one that leaves the system quicker.



Dazed said:


> I'm doing well thank you Sparks. Mood still hasn't changed and the hot flashes are kicking my butt this cycle! I'm actually kinda glad this is my last cycle on clomid.

I hated it... Don't blame you for wanting to be done with it.



vickyd said:


> Dazed im with Sparkly, may this be the last time you have to take the fucking clomid shite...
> 
> Ive decided this time round im gonna distance myself from my sisters issues. Clearly she is still an adolescent if shes still making the same choices today. I just spent an hour on the phone explaining just his to her. I just dont have the energy this time round to deal with this shit!

Good call, sweetie! You don't need the stress. If she keeps doing this to herself, no reason you have to suffer with her.



Dazed said:


> I hope its my last time on it and that this is it, but deep down I don't think it is. I hope I'm wrong.
> I have however added something else to my arsenal of TTC aids... Grapefruit juice. Good think I like the taste of it. But let me ask you, I read only to drink it until ov or it can cause uterine contractions. Is this true?

I don't know what it does after O... but it is supposed to help with fertile CM. I hate grapefruit, so I never got to try it.



LucyJ said:


> Allie and Sparkly Im doing ok thank you, still getting a lot of cramping period type pain which is really irritating seeing my dr about it on thursday apart from that tired but good. Ben's been up and down we had a really good few days/nights last week but this weekend he has been really unsettled took him to the dr's as I was worried about him being sick after feeds, gagging and getting horrific hiccups which seem to destress him. Dr said it could be a bit of reflux but because he is so tiny and young it could be he's still got fluid in his system especially as he was born by c-section. She checked him out and said he was a happy healthy little boy. We had been telling her he hates being on his back coughs, gags gets upset etc. of course when she put him on his back to check him he was good as gold didn't cry or wiggle nothing little monkey. Last night was a bad night I hate him being distressed/in pain especially when nothing I do seems to help felt like I was failing him which I think is a bit of an issue with me as felt like that about his birth that my body had let him down and of course leads back to the mmc as always felt that I had failed my angels as I didnt keep them safe. He is however just gorgeous and I love him to pieces. Im starting to get out & about going to go to a new mum group tomorrow.

Glad he's sleeping okay, honey. No advice here, unfortunately... but that's the same thing my friend was told about fluid/mucus with her daughter. The doc's don't seem concerned at all.

@Sparkly & @Cesca - Hiya! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Lucy its definately reflux..Funny almost all the disco babies have reflux..
We dont use a dummy, i tried for the same reason you mentioned but she never took a liking to it.


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys , i have added a link in my journal to my wedding pics i wont have my professional ones back yet dunno how long it will take :D xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy - My Ben never took to a dummy as a newborn, he hated it and used to spit it across the room, I really wanted him to have it as he was quite fussy and I thought it would help to settle him. As it turns out that is just his personality :haha: I'm sorry i can't help on the reflux thing as I know nothing about that


----------



## vickyd

The pics are great Jen!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

LucyJ said:


> I have a question what everyones opinions on dummies? Mummy discoers have you used them? Steve and I have always been anti them and wanted to avoid using them but have been told they can help babies with reflux something to do with the salvia produced nuturalising the acid. Im not sure and just curious about everyones opnions.

Luca has one for sleeping and it is a godsend, especially in the early days when he was unable to fall asleep by himself. Now if he wakes up in the night I just put his dummy back in and he'll often fall back to sleep. But you'll never see him out and about with one when awake, only asleep. In fact, he won't take one unless he's sleepy!

I think they have a negative reputation because some people just shove a dummy in their kids mouth 24/7 to shut them up but when used effectively as a sleep aid or comforter they're worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Round2

Lucy, I think the girls are right. It does sound like acid reflux. My daughter wouldn't take a soother either. It drove me crazy, because she used my breast like a soother. No matter what we did, she kept spitting it out. I hope my next kid will take them.

Sparkly, congrats on the weight loss. Wow! Now tell me your secret!!

Dazed, I hope this is your last cycle too. Clomid sucks, enough said!

Allie, glad you got spoilied at your baby shower. You deserve it! I remember being so nervous, I hate being the center of attention - but it was fun.

Jenny, the pictures are beautiful. Can't wait to see the professional ones.

Megg, how's the book coming?

Vicky, glad you've decided to distance yourself this time. Hopefully she'll figure it out or maybe you'll be wrong about this guy.

Wow, so nice to have a long list of people to respond to! Glad the disco girls are all alive and well!!

AFM, had our appointment yesterday and it was both good and bad. Details are in my journal, but bascially we're doing 3 IUI's, then moving to IVF. If IVF fails, we're done. I'll go back on the pill and probably be commited to an institiution!! I begged for steriods and got rejected, again. So we're going to wait to see the immunologist before we waste our money on IVF. I'm fustrated that she denied me steriods again, but I'm relieved we finally have a plan. I should start injections this weekend. Ahh, I feel so scared and emotional. My head is all over the place.


----------



## vickyd

Round sounds like a logical plan hun! Dont be so upset about the steroids, there is no proof really that they help. Also steroids can have long lasting negative effects on the body. Youre bound to be all emotional, youve mapped out a plan and are anxious to get to your goal. We will be here for you all the way!


----------



## Round2

Thanks Vicky. I just wish that I was doing something different for my next pregnancy. I'm sure you know the feeling. If anything, I think the steriods would help calm me down.

Oh and I forgot to mention the conversation about getting an HSG. I brought up how I've never had my tubes checked and she said "we'll, being a good doctor I would never let you do an IUI before getting an HSG". Then I pointed out how I was already booked to do and IUI this month, without an HSG. Not to mention, I was the one who brought it to her attention! Seriously, my confidence in this doctor is going south, fast!


----------



## vickyd

Totally understandable...Seems that these days doctors take on too many patients and fuck up too often..Did she book you for the HSG?
In my case, being diagnosed with homozygous MTHFR i was expecting to be put on heparin injections. I was feeling good about that prospect as like you say i woulld be doing something different this time round. My doc was of the opinion that baby aspirin was enough. I was scared that he would be proved wrong but thankfully he wasnt. He doesnt beleive in overmedicating and i guess these days we should take that as a good thing.


----------



## Round2

Yup, I've got an HSG booked for next Tuesday. My hematologist doesn't agree with heparin injections for me (I'm prothrombin positive), but he's willing to give them to me, to make me feel better. I really appreciate that he's willing to do this for me in this situaiton, I wish all doctors were like that.


----------



## Megg33k

Not in love with your doc, Round... Hmph! Are they not even doing steroids if you do IVF? Because almost all protocols have steroids in them during IVF. So, that would be mildly confusing. :(

RE: the book... I intend to get the next section done today... I've been slacking.


----------



## Round2

There's no love here either. They only prescribe steriods to IVF patients that are low responders. 

Hope you get back on track with the book Megg!


----------



## Allie84

Frustrating about the doc!!

As you know I'm always questioning my care. Today I actually pissed the doctor off at my OB appointment. She said to me "Do you want to manage your own pregnancy?" when I kept bugging her about me having an u/s since I have gestational diabetes (I was saying it seems to be the norm and why don't they do it there? From what I've read online all people with GD get extra monitoring?) She was like, "Well, what do you want? You want the extra monitoring? I'll give it to you then." But I really had to fight for it and feel like an ass!!

Glad your'e getting the HSG at least. Good grief!!!

Good luck writing today, Megg.


----------



## Round2

Allie, I think it's a worthy fight though. I would be insisting on an u/s as well if I had GD. I know it's stressful to deal with doctors like that, but it's for a good cause. I'm glad she's giving it to you and I'm glad you're being a pain in the ass!


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- no wonder you are exhausted! I hope Hero sleeps better tonight:hugs: My sister is like yours and I used to constantly worry about her and try to giver her advice but it would always go in one ear and out the other. Finally I just gave up and let her make her own mistakes and clean up her mess because it would just stress me out and she really didn't care. Eventually she learned and is doing so much better now. 

Dazed- sorry about the hot flashes I remember those fondly. I really hope this last round of clomid work for you:hugs: Ive only heard that grapefruit juice helps with fertile cm:shrug: 

Allie- Im glad the shower turned out great and I cant wait to see the pictures! Did you get everything you need for your little guy? I hope your appointment tomorrow will give you some answers. What a jerk your doctor is?! I can't believe she got all defensive just because you were questioning their practive. Patients have a right to ask questions and know why they are recieving the care that they are. Good for you standing your ground and getting the extra monitoring:thumbup:

Megg- get on that book! You have already made brilliant progress:thumbup:

Sparkly- how are you doing? 

Lucy- sorry you are still having a bit of a struggle but it sounds like you are doing just fine and love that little boy to pieces! Have fun at the new mum group! Its not easy being a new mom so it will help being around people who are experiencing the same thing at the same time. 

As for the dummies/pacifiers I was personally against them but the more I read I find them to be a harmless soother (if used right) and if LO wants it we will oblige for nap time etc... I agree with what Cesca said about them gaining a bad rep because some parents will just use it shut up their kid. 

Round- Im glad you have a plan of action but I am sorry they denied your request for steroids again. Hopefully you will be able to get them at your appt in January. Good luck with the IUI and good for you pointing out your docs mistake! 

I understand wanting to do something different for the next pregnancy. I was always searching for the missing link or the magic prescription that would keep me pregnant. I tried Lovenox injections for my MTHFR but it didnt work. Like Vicki, good old aspirin did the trick actually to this day I am still not sure what I did right to keep this baby.

Jenny- I am off to look at your pics


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. Thats the only reason I'm drinking grapefruit juice, that and I have read it can help the cm be a better environment for the spermies.

Round - I'm confused with your doc. Why would they only do steriods on people that are low responders. You would think they would want a higher rate of success (although I know it doesn't necessarily mean a higher success).

Allie - I think its crap that they treat diet controlled GD like a regular pregnancy. They can't know the exactly how bubs is reacting to the gd unless they monitor. Geesh!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls!

Dazed, I drank a cup of grapefruit juice in the morning religiously the entire 10 months TTC between my MC and this baby. It will probably always remind me of TTC now! I don't know if it worked or not but I did always have a lot of EWCM around OV. I stopped drinking it after ov, but only because I was sick of it by then! Oh, and i made to sure to get the refridgerated, not from concentrate stuff. 

Lucy, I missed that you are joing a new mums group. I think that's wonderful! I bet you'll learn a lot and be able to pass on a lot of advice in return....and just feel normal haha. I definitely want to join a group like that if I can.


----------



## Dazed

Yup... i bought the Simply Grapefruit. No sugar and not from concentrate. I like it, but I KNOW I couldn't drink it everyday. I'm going to stop when I get a positive.


----------



## Round2

Ya, I do the grapefruit juice to Dazed. I hate it so much, sometimes I just stick to the pink stuff.

CD1 for me today, my injections officially start on Saturday. I should get a call today with my tentative IUI schedule. Still can't believe I'm doing this. How is it my first pregancy was conceived two weeks after being on the pill for 10 years and here I am 2.5 years later and starting IUI and considering IVF?


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed- good luck with the grapefruit juice! I love the Simply brand:thumbup:

Round- I hope the injections go smoothly! It is interesting how the first time was so easy and now your body is making you jump through hoops. I hate the unexplainable and hope this new plan of treatment you are on does the trick:hugs:

AFM- I had my breastfeeding class yesterday and we finally got our glider and the changing table should be here by early next week:D I am getting really anxious with all this waiting around.


----------



## vickyd

If i never have a glass of grapefruit juice again it will be to soon lol!!

Round it is really weird that you got pregnant so fast the first time...Have you heard of a possible reason why its so fifficult this time round? Hang in there doll,hopefully this ttc drama will be over soon enough...

Hoping wow! You have breastfeeding classes? Do you have to pay for them? Here we would have to pay like 100 euros for each class...

AFM, last night Hero fell off the bed! I was surprisingly calm, i checked her for bumps and stuff acted silly to get a smile out of her and kept her up a couple of hours to make sure she was alert. Obviously the fall happened at 3 am so once again i slept like a total of 3 hours before having to go to work! If that ist enough, the whole public transport system in Athens was on strike again today so Alex had to drive me to work which took like 2 hours in the traffic...


----------



## hoping:)

^^ yep:D The class was free and then they give you 3 free coaching sessions after the birth if you are having trouble. My hospital also sends a lactation consultant in right after the baby is born to answer any questions and make sure baby is latching on properly. I'm very thankful for this:thumbup:

Wow! You need to catch a break but good for you not freaking out and remaining calm when Hero fell. I hope she is doing fine now.


----------



## Allie84

I have a breast feeding class next week and mine is also free...as are all of our childbirth classes (lamaze, 'basic training for new dads', breastfeeding, car seat safety) if we are giving birth at the hospital. We also have a weekly drop in breast feeding clinic/class where we can meet with a lactation nurse after the baby's born, so I'm grateful for that as well. Did you learn a lot Hoping? 

Aww poor Hero. :hugs: Good job not freaking out!

I actually quite liked grapefruit juice. 

Round, it's so peculiar how that works. It's not quite the same but I got pregnant the first cycle of NTNP which was my MC and then it took 10 months after that. I was so confident at first since it had been so easy....too easy, it would appear. Good luck with your injections this weekend. Keep your eyes on the prize...it will all be worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I got pregnant the first month of true trying. Yeah, I have to agree it was too easy!


----------



## Round2

Actually, my doctor says that she sees this a lot. Women will get pregnant very easily, have a few miscarriages, then become infertile. She didn't really have an explanation. Then agian, she doesn't normally have an explanation for anything!!


----------



## Allie84

It's strange how that happens a lot. :shrug:

How is everyone today? 

I'm taking a few days off work and trying to get a bunch of stuff on my to-do lists done but of course I'm not being nearly as productive as I'd like! I also posted some baby shower photos in my journal if you want to have a look at my shower.


----------



## Round2

Awe, I saw your pictures Allie....you look so good. You're so small. I swear, I was twice your size. Looks like you had fun.

I'm very annoyed!! I keep getting text messages from this long distance number. This girl has sent me like 5 messages today, so I finally replied back as said that she had the wrong number. Then she replies back (pretty sure it's a girl)...about how immature I'm being and what a crappy way this is to dump her!! The worst part is that I HATE texting so I don't have it included on my phone plan. So this girl is costing me a fortune and she's driving me crazy!! I'd turn off my phone, but I'm expecting a call from doctor's office.


----------



## Dazed

Round, if she keeps it up you should contact your phone carrier and have the number blocked.


----------



## Megg33k

I'd be tempted to send her a picture of myself and be like... "See? I don't know you!"

I'm good... Getting an outfit ready to go see The Addams Family Musical next week with my best gay! We're gothing it up a little! LOL I have a veiled hat and everything!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Round! I'm actually measuring ahead but it seems to be all bump so far (which is fine with me)....well, and my boobs have grown massively. 

How bizzarre about the texts lol. Has she stopped?

Sounds fun, Megg. Is it like a Rocky Horror style interactive musical where the audience plays along?


----------



## Round2

Ha, you think they're big now Allie....wait till your milk comes in. Being a small B cup my entire life, I was actually quite excited the day my milk came in. I felt like Pamela Anderson.....for a day. 

Crazy lady has stopped texting me now! Poor girl, probably thinks some guy has dumped her. 

Megg, sounds like fun. Take lots of pictures!

What's everyone up to this weekend?

Besides injecting myself....I think we're going hiking and taking my daughter to see the Lion King. I'm so happy it's back in the theaters, I loved that movie.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I'm glad the texts have stopped but I feel bad for the girl. It definitely sounds like some guy just ditched her. Have fun at the Lion King! I haven't seen that movie in ages but I love it.

Megg- that sounds awesome! I definitely want to see a picture of you all gothed up:thumbup: I love the theater... Wicked is coming to Denver in February so I'm hoping to get some tickets for that.

Allie- you do look like all bump:thumbup: I am a D cup and thought my boobs would get massive during pregnancy but they have stayed the same. I'm happy about that especially since Round mentioned how huge they get when the milk finally arrives... I'm curious to see...

This weekend we are going to a Harvest Festival to pick pumpkins, eat yummy food and play games:thumbup: I'm really excited for October! Halloween is one of my all time favorite holidays.


----------



## Megg33k

I so want to see Wicked, and it's playing here in town... but our theatre does crap off-off-Broadway versions... They ruined Chicago for me. I won't let them ruin Wicked too. Luckily, the Addams Family is at a Broadway series theatre... so, it's the real deal.

No, I don't think it's interactive... We're just dressing up for fun! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys!

Wow this has been quite a week...Ive been working really long hours, on th brink of a new product that has my boss being all excited and impatient and me working 13 hours a day! Hero has a viral cold 3 days now, poor thing isnt sleeping well cause shes got a terrible stuffed nose and low grade fever...Now me and Alex are sick! Obviously im the only one in the house that doesnt get pampered, but whatever i made some excellent chicken soup that i have been eating non-stop the last hour! Oh and my parents are threatning eachother with divorce! They are also trying to get me and my sister involved and i guess take sides WTF???? so unlike my parents...I think maybe taking care of Hero has put a strain on them, seriously considering putting her in nursery if this continues. 
Tomorrow i have to go to this really posh wedding, its being held in the most expensive hotel in Athens. Im really dreading it and im hoping our minor flu will be enough for us to miss it. The guy getting married is a really close friend of Alex's and he really wants to go..Pray that i can get out of it!!!


----------



## Round2

Yikes Vicky, does sound like you've got alot going on. Did you get out of the wedding? How are you guys feeling? I'm sorry about your parents. Hopefully thing will settle down soon for them.

So quiet in here...again!

Not much going on here. I started the injections on Saturday. So far so good. The needle is so small, I can't even feel it. No side effects...yet!


----------



## vickyd

So my parents made up, I dont even wanna go into the details but they are acting so childish these days...
The wedding was awful, it was across the street from where the protesters have set up permanent camp. I felt ridiculous walking in the hotel all dressed up when across the street people who have been jobless and some homeless were taking a stand. I cant beleive that someone would have such a posh do in Athens these days...Its so provacautive when so many people are suffering. We stayed a couple of hours and then left. I really couldnt stomach all the glitterati...

Round glad to hear your injections arent painful, i have to have a 2 week round of heparin injections after i gave birth to avoid clotting and they really bruised me up.


----------



## Allie84

Glad your parents made up Vicky! Wow, you have so much going on. Sorry about the wedding, it doesn't sound very pleasant. Are you guys all recovered from being sick?

Round, glad the injections are going okay. Really happy you can't feel it. It hurts like a mofo every time I have to check my blood sugar. 

I had my first biophysical profile today, and they also did a growth scan. We got some REALLY cute 3D shots of his face and him sticking out his tongue, gulping fluid, etc. He passed the BPP thank goodness, and his weight estimate is 4lbs 10 oz!! Wow!! I weighed 4 lb 12 oz at birth (was a preemie)! He's measuring only slightly ahead and still within normal limits so I am very relieved the GD hasn't been affecting him so far...


----------



## Allie84

Oh, and I have to mention this....it's crazy...Alex's position at work has been OUTSOURCED and he's been demoted (along with 6 other colleagues). :growlmad: He found out last week. He works for a vendor of Microsoft and Microsoft have moved his job elsewhere. He was in lower to mid level management. He was taken into a room, told he could have a severence package and leave that day (it wasn't even a good severence package) or else take a demotion and a pay cut. With a baby on the way in 2 months, of course he had to take the demotion. They even took his laptop and his badge and escorted him from the building Friday (in case he was a security risk or something...done with all HR demotions/firings, etc). How humiliating! He is understandably really upset. One reason we've stayed in this area so long is Alex really liked his job. Now his position doesn't even exist and they've created some brand new position for him and his co-workers and no one even knows what they're going to be doing. :shrug:

Btw Alex is keeping this on DL (like a typical man) so I'm not saying anything on Facebook or anything.


----------



## Round2

That suck's about Alex's job. Poor guy, with a baby on the way too. I'm sure he's more than stressed. Is he looking elsewhere? That's an awful way to treat employees.

Glad to hear the baby is doing well. Can't believe you have 4lb baby already. It's getting close now!

Ya, my needle is just teeny tiny. Still haven't worked up the courage to do it myself...maybe next month!!


----------



## Allie84

Yes, he is applying for 2 internal positions today that are around the same pay as what he was doing before (how they can be creating positions when they are eradicating a whole level of management is beyond me...I do not understand the corporate world). If he doesn't get one of them, he's going to start looking elsewhere. His paycut was $5,000 a year, which is pretty substantial to us...so he is not just going to accept the demotion and live with it and, as you say, with a baby on the way! 

Aww you're lucky hubby is good with needls and willing to do the injections! Are they injected in your bum? My cousin did this and it's how she got pregnant (her little boy is turning one in November).


----------



## LucyJ

Allien I'm so sorry poor Alex not what you guys need at the moment hope he gets one of the position or finds something else fingers crossed for him. So pleased to hear your little one is doing well its so exicting not long to go.

Vicky sorry your dealing with so much hope things between your parents are ok. Hows Hero?

Round glad the injections aren't to bad your hubby's mucher braver than mine I had to have a week of injections for dvt after having Ben and he wouldn't do it for me so I had to do it myself which I was fine with luckily. Fingers crossed for you. Did you enjoy the Lion King? 

Megg sounds fun need pics of your outfit. 

Thanks for all the advice about dummys we havnt used one yet but I'm not going to beat myself up if we do need to use one as was said Im not going to be a Mum who just shoves it in when ever baby makes a noise I love it when little ones chatter away Ben has made little noises like hes talking, so cute. He's still being sick and has moments when he's obviously in pain breaks my heart so going to talk to dr about it this week as we've got our check up. Ben also has his injections my mum's coming down to stay with us so she can come with me for them. Im on my own my boys have gone out for a walk so I could have a bath which I did and was lovely miss them now.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Lucy!!! Thanks. The end of pregnancy is really, really flying by. Tonight Alex has his new dad's class, tomorrow we finish our childbirth class, and on Thurs we have a breastfeeding class...and then starting next week I am on weekly appointments. So it's really just going to be a whirlwind...it's hard to believe I'm having my baby NEXT MONTH! 

Aww so cute your boys are out on a walk. Glad you enjoyed your bath! Gosh I can't believe Ben is nearly 2 months old. Time really flies. Have you posted any photos on FB recently? I should go have a look!


----------



## Megg33k

Hair/makeup trial run (before the show Thur) pic in my journal if anyone is interested.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- wow! lots going on for you. I hope you are all feeling better but I am guessing you are since you were forced to go to the wedding:dohh: I'm also glad the parent drama has been settled:thumbup:

Round- I'm glad the injections are not giving you any problems:thumbup: For 2 of my pregnancies I had to inject myself (actually DH did it) in the tummy twice a day and it was no fun:nope: 

Allie- I'm so glad to hear your little man is growing nicely:thumbup: Yay for the extra scans!

How horrible for Alex's company to do that:growlmad: I really hope he gets one of the internal positions or finds something better outside the company:hugs:

Lucy- I hope Ben starts feeling better soon and that he does well with his injections:hugs: It always breaks my heart to see little babies get their injections. We are still debating on which ones to give Penny... I guess we need to pick a ped 1st and have them help us with this...

Megg- I just took a peek at your journal and love the trial run pic:D The veil is fab:thumbup: You are going to look so great. Have fun getting dressed up and going to the show!

AFM- I had my mw appt today and was surprised with another 3D ultrasound:happydance: I was not expecting it since they told me my last one at 29 weeks would be it. Penny is doing amazing and has the chubbiest cheeks:cloud9: She is still head down and was moving all over the place. They estimated her at 5 lbs 14 oz and she is measuring a week ahead! I hope this means we don't have much longer to wait. I am getting super impatient since we already have everything ready for her.


----------



## Allie84

Awww Hoping, I'm glad we both got surprise 3D scans today! :happydance: I posted a few pics of my wee guy in my journal. I love getting those weight estimates. It makes them seem so big!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie the last 8 weeks have flown by he's getting so big now haven't put any pic's on fb as my friend lost her baby recently and didnt think it was right to put loads of pics up when she's had to go through hell I am heartbroken for her :cry: 

Will post some in my journal which I havnt been in for ages still have posted my birth story :dohh: been on the ipad more than my laptop so havnt got round to it.

Megg will go and have a look at pics in your journal.

Hoping yay for another scan and getting to see your little girl. She's bigger than Ben when he was born how crazy is that!!

Ive got a mum's group to go to went last week which was a bit scary but going to go again then my mum's going to be here :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

hey guys just poppin in , first cycle has failed 14dpo bfn :( dunno how to feel tbh xx


----------



## Dazed

Sorry Jenny :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Oh Jen so sorry to hear that....Will you be doing a second cycle?


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I'm so sorry. I took it really hard when my first month of clomid failed. I know how you're feeling. Hang in there.

Hoping, wow, Penny sounds like she's doing well. Hope she gets here soon.

Just got back from my HSG. OMFG that hurt! They couldn't get the water through my left tube. So either it's blocked or I was cramping so badly that it got cinched off. The doctor didn't seem to think it was a big deal. I need to book an appointment with my FS to see what she thinks.


----------



## vickyd

Round it seems youre surrounded by docs who think nothing is a big deal... Hope it was just cramps babe!

Im in a cranky mood today, had an appointment with the Gastro specialist fr Heros GERD. She spent the whole time going on about her weight again but when i asked what i should change in her diet she said "oh nothing". WTF??????????? Im sooo tired of doctors, seriously i could murder one about now...


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I saw the pics and he is such a cutie! Even though Ive seen her twice in 3D I still have no idea what she will actually look like when she finally arrives. The weight estimate does make them seem huge. I cant believe there is an almost 6 lb baby inside of me crazy!

Lucy- I am so sorry for your friends loss:hugs: Ive been a slacker in my journal as well but I will be on the look out for new pics of Ben in yours. It is pretty crazy that Penny is bigger than Ben when he was born I always wanted a chunky baby:D I will post her recent ultrasound pics in my journal sometime this week so everyone can see her fluffy little cheeks. We also have her nursery 90% complete so I'll post some updated pics. I hope the mums group goes better this time around and you have a nice time visiting with your mom. 

Jenny- Im sorry about the BFN. Its hard not to get your hopes:hugs: Has af started? If not, you still may have a chance...

Round- I think I had the HSG done in January (the month before my BFP) its where they inject a saline solution into your uterus and tubes, right? I remember being super uncomfortable and crampy during and after the procedure. I hear lots of people get preggo after this type of procedure hopefully it sets you up for a successful round of IUI:thumbup:

Vicky- I would be cranky with that kind of appt too:growlmad:


----------



## Allie84

I've heard that well about the HSG....so hopefully it's a good little kickstart for your bod this cycle. So sorry it hurt so much! I wonder why they didn't try again with the tube it wouldn't go through if was probably cramping causing it? 

Vicky, sorry about your appt. I hate frustrating doctor's appointments!!! 

Jenny, I'm so sorry....onto cycle 2? :hugs:

Megg, I saw your pic on FB and you looked fabulous! I'd love to go see a musical or something. Have a great time.

Lucy, hope you enjoy your mum's group and of course having your mom come stay. :) Looking forward to your journal update. I'm so sorry about your friend. :cry: :hugs: It's very empathic of you to be understanding of her when thinking of posting on FB though. 

Hoping, looking forward to seeing your pics as well. I should post some nursery pics as ours is pretty much done as well. I agree, it's like I can now kind of picture him but I'm still so excited and intruiged to see what he looks like in person. 3D technology is kind of crazy though....amazing what they can do.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Jen! That blows! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys i am finding it hard ive been on such a high with the wedding and that its like its all came crashing down i feel abit down about it and not spoken to paul im going to have a month off clomid with no choice as the fertility nurse aint here until end of october which kinda suits me i think i need a month too kinda get everything back on an even road its my bday next week 3 days after when we found out about jamies problems then its his 1st anniversary on 22nd so i think emotionally i wouldnt be able to cope , af has not started but when you know you know i guess xx

vicky sorry your having problems with the docs sounds like she is a twat hun 

how is everyone doing sorry i have been missing in action paul just went back to work yesterday and aarron is off school today with a chesty cough xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh... Doctors suck! :(

Sorry about the painful HSG, rounders! :hugs:

That's a ton of hard stuff coming up, Jen... I'm sorry, sweetie! I'm always here if you need me! :kiss:


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun im in a funny place at the moment not really good too offer advice the only thing i have decided too do is decorate the bedroom with paul on sat x


----------



## Round2

Ah Jenny, I'm sorry you're feeling so bad. You do have alot going on. I think some time off would be great.

Lucy, I must have missed the part about your friend losing her baby. I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure she appreciates you taking her into consideration.

Vicky, sorry your doctor's suck too! I swear, I'm so sick of arguing with them. I'm sure Hero is not overweight. I hate when doctors say that. As long you feed them healthy, how can a baby be overweight? They can't feed themselves!

Allie, I saw the video of your little guy yawning....SOOOOO cute! How amazing is that? Can you imagine when our kids have kids? Everyone will have little video cameras surgically implanted to record their entire pregnancy from inside the womb! Or not!

AFM, well I spoke to the doctor last night about my 'blocked tube'. She insists that it was just a contraction/spasm that cinched it off. She doesn't want to repeat the test as she feels that I have no reason to have a blocked tube. Seriously pisses me off, if there was no reason...then she why did she order the test to begin with? Anyways, I'm trying not to stress about it and am focussing all my energy on this IUI. Tonight is my last injection then tomorrow we start the b/w and u/s. My IUI should be early next week.

Oh and my TSH is back up...higher than ever. I'm at 5.8! It was 1.5 in March after we adjusted my meds. Now why didn't my doctor continue to retest my leves??? Seriously, so fed up!!! I feel like I need to tell her what to do.​


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny:hugs: sorry everything seems so difficult right now. lots of tough anniversaries coming up this month for you. I'll be thinking about you. Just remember we are all here if you need us:hugs:

Round- sounds like you need a new doctor! My FS was pretty useless too. Are they going to adjust your meds again? I am keeping everything crossed that your IUI works next week:thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Round im suprised you havent attacked her yet!!! WTF??? TSH levels are really important and should not be overlooked FFS.... You are right though, focus on the IUI and hopefully this shit will be over soon enough. TONS of positive vibes your way for next week!!!


----------



## Allie84

Round, agree with Vicky, and I'm sure you know too how much TSH can affect TTC. I don't know if you remember but my TSH was around 4 and my doc put me on synthroid...lowered my TSH to 2 and I got pregnant the month after I started synthroid! Even though 4 and 5 are 'normal' TSH, they aren't good for TTC...your doc should have been up on that. :dohh: Urgh, can you switch doctors?

Aww thanks Round. :hugs: I know, it's pretty crazy what they can do with technology these days...crazy to think about!! 

Jenny, :hugs: Sorry it's a rough time. We are all here for you.


----------



## Round2

Ya, I know...my doctor is brutal! I should get into that other FS that specializes in AI diseases soon. I called today and they've got all my paperwork in order. I've got an appointment for January, but I'm on the wait list for a cancellation. You know it crossed my mind in the summer that my TSH levels should be checked again, I wish that I had said something to her earlier. Obviously, I need to take the lead here and tell her what needs to be done! I should be rid of her soon enough though - just need to deal with her for a few more weeks/months.​


----------



## Megg33k

Goodness, round... That's ridiculous. It scares me what passes for medical care these days. :( You're worth more than that, FFS!


----------



## jenny25

well af arrived this morning im in bloody pain not to mention an emotional wreck but hey ho x


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky and Round so sorry about the dr's what a nightmare it amazes me how different all dr's are some are helpful& supportive and do their job others are a nightmare. 


Jenny Im so sorry sweetie you have a tough month ahead but we will all be here for you :hugs: steve and I are going home with my mum tomorrow and we are going to go to Chichester Cathedral on sat to light a candle for our 3 angels we will light a candel for you and yours and all the disco girls angels.

Thanks girls I just wish there was something more I could do for her cant imagine what she's going through have said Im here if she needs anything.

Afm: loving having my mum here we had a great day yesterday. Ive got another group to go today for an hr then Ben & I have a drs appointment my postnatal & his child health check. Ben also has his first injections I think he'll be fine not sure I will be thank goodness my mum's here for extra support.


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: Jen


----------



## jenny25

thank you lucy that is really kind of you , god sorry i have been such slacker of late urghhh needs a good kick up the arse lol x


----------



## vickyd

Sorry about the witch Jen....Dont worry about not chatting away, weve all been there! We will be here for you whenever you need to talk!

Lucy hope the shots go well. Hero always spikes a fever for a couple of days so i always dread them. Oh and in our case the "sleepy after shots" deal is a myth lol!

The only good thing i have to report is that im super excited about coming to the UK next week! Ill be in London for a couple days and in Canterbury for the weekend (where i went to UNI) for my best mates European wedding reception. He lives in US and married a girl from Nebraska but hes having a reception in Europe also for all of us who couldnt fly to Madison. It will be a proper Uni reunion, havent seen these guys for over 10 years!


----------



## jenny25

oooo come see me hun :D xxx


----------



## vickyd

Where do you live Jen?


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry the beotch got you Jen :cry:

Vicky - Have fun at the reception! 

Sorry for being awol, but things haven't been to good with me. I'm going to try to do better with posting... I promise.


----------



## vickyd

Sorry to hear youre feeling so down Dazed...Youve heard it all before but honestly im so hoping this ordeal is over for you soon enough..


----------



## jenny25

i live in london along the district line  xxx


----------



## Round2

Jenny & Dazed, I'm so sorry. I know how you feel, things have got to change soon.

Vicky, I'm so excited for you. I'd love to go to London.

AFM....well another crappy day here in round land. Had my u/s and I've got one follicle at 18mm and 4 others between 10mm-12.5mm. Which means I'll probably only have one mature follicle when I ovulate and my IUI will be cancelled. They said I can still go ahead if I want, but my chances are not any better doing an IUI one follicle - so I should save my money. I'll get my LH results today, if I've surged, then we'll cancel.


----------



## jenny25

round im sorry hun :( how long do you need to wait for the results xx


----------



## Round2

I should get the blood work back this afternoon. But Iv'e got a truckload of CM this morning so I'm certain my LH surge is near.

When it rains, it pours I guess! I'm so sick of this crap.


----------



## Dazed

I know what you mean hun. This past Thrusday I had enough and told my husband I was done. I cried for 3 days and honestly wanted to do something painful to take away the mental pain (no... AF has not arrived and I can't bring myself to do anything) until he told me he didn't want to give up and finally opened up to me about our struggle. I'm still depressed. We have been on this journey for 2 years now and I don't think I have the mental capacity to take much more. I will do what I can to get the additional testing, but I feel my journey is going to be ending in the coming months.


----------



## jenny25

hugs round :( i know how you guys feel this journey for us has gone on long enough im ready for the 2nd part to actually be pregnant and not fail you know why are we tested ? doesnt seem fair all the time x


----------



## vickyd

Round is there no way of upping your meds to make the follicles grow? My sil after her first US got her dose upped to the max and got the size she needed. She got preggo on the first IVF attempt after that.

Jen send me your phone number and ill see what i can do! Alex will be going to the arsenal game on Sunday and ill be visiting NAto who lives just by Emirates! Hopefully ill have some time Monday or Tuesday to see you too! Need to find something for Alex to do hmmmm....


----------



## Round2

I hear ya Dazed 2+ years for me too. When the doctor came into look over my u/s results this morning, he asked about my history. When I explained everything that has happened he just looked at me, shook his head and said you've been through too much. This totally sent me over the edge and I started bawling. It was just validation for me that this is madness. To have a fertility doctor admit that you've been through more than most people....it just really hit home for me.


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> Round is there no way of upping your meds to make the follicles grow? My sil after her first US got her dose upped to the max and got the size she needed. She got preggo on the first IVF attempt after that.

Even if they up my meds, if I surge today, then the other follicles will not be big enough. If don't surge today, then yes my meds will be upped. I will go for another blood test tomorrow and if no surge, then u/s on Saturday.

One possiblity is that the giant follicle is a cyst, but I've got all my usual OV signs, so I doubt it.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: girls... Sounds like a less than fab day! :(

I just wanted to let you know that my post-theatre entry (with pics) is up in my journal.


----------



## Allie84

Do you know if you surged, Round?


----------



## Round2

No surge yesterday. I had b/w this morning and should get a call by 2pm if I've surged today. If no surge, then u/s tomorrow. Then we'll find out if the other follies have caught up. My OPK's are pretty light, so I have feeling I'm still a few days from OV. I'm such a nervous wreck! I hate not knowing what to expect.


----------



## Round2

Round2 said:


> No surge yesterday. I had b/w this morning and should get a call by 2pm if I've surged today. If no surge, then u/s tomorrow. Then we'll find out if the other follies have caught up. My OPK's are pretty light, so I have feeling I'm still a few days from OV. I'm such a nervous wreck! I hate not knowing what to expect.

Actually, just got a call. No surge again today...back tomorrow for b/w and u/s. I hope my follies have grown alot!


----------



## LucyJ

Round Im sending positive growing vibes to your follices hope they grow and good luck for your u/s!

Dazed :hugs: 

Megg love the pics you look fab :thumbup:

Vicky hope you have a great time in London and at the wedding.


----------



## vickyd

Grow Follies Grow!!!! Lets take this as a good thing, still time for them to grow and IUI back on the table!


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for growth, rounders!


----------



## LucyJ

Round how did the us go?

Ben coped very well with his injections it knocked him for six the thurs evening and he had a slight temp sat. I however wad a mess nearly cried and was shaking afterwards but I did hold him when he had the injections done as I felt I needed to be brave but it was good to have my mum there for support. He's put weight on but it has slightly dipped since last week so having to keep an eye on it as he's on the low end of the scale dr said it could be the reflux as he's being sick after feeds so have to get him weighed next week and if its dipped again need to go back to the dr's apart from that hes doing really well.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

hey round how did things go girl ?

lucy i had that problem with aarron in the end i had to change milk and he started pilling it on he was only 4lb5 when born so he was diddy but dont worry hun it will get better xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Jen he had been doing really well but just the last week its dipped on the chart things they do as he hasnt put on as much as he normally does but he has been really sick. The last couple of days he's kept more feeds done so fingers crossed. Im breastfeeding him and hope to continue the Dr reassured me and said they would try baby gaviscon if things dont improve.

How are you? I lit a candle for you on Sat and all the disco girls.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Lucy and Jenny! :hugs:

Aww I'm happy you and Ben got through the injections! Sorry to hear about Ben's reflux...I hope it settles soon.

AFM I had a good weekend. I helped a few friends throw the baby shower for our other pregnant friend (who is due 10 days ahead of me), so that was a really busy day. We also had friends over Friday night for dinner and board games...just trying to be as social and busy as possible to help these last few weeks go by. :) I'm feeling pretty good and energized but my worry over the weekend was baby's hiccups...he's been getting them up to 5 times a day and I'm worried that's too much. I see the doctor tomorrow, though.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie Ben used to get them all the time (well still does even on the outside) & several times a day. I used to worry about them as well especically as they were so strong I was sure they couldnt be good for him or would cause him distress but everyone I spoke to midwife, dr , my mum reassured me that it was fine and that little one was alright so try not to worry speak to your dr but Im sure he'll reassure you.

Yay for having a good weekend and not long to go so exicting :happydance:

Hows Alex and his work situation?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Lucy! That's reassuring. :hugs: 

Alex is intereviewing for the two internal positions tomorrow morning (he's actually going to miss his first pregnancy doctor's appt). He's up against 10 other people...I REALLY hope he get's one of them. If not, he's going to start looking elsewhere....just a crappy situation. He abslolutely loved his job until they took it off him!


----------



## LucyJ

Sounds like they've treated him really badly so unfair hope he gets one of the position I will send lots of positive good luck vibes his way tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Round2

Hey ladies.....it's Thanksgiving weekend here, so I've been stuffing my face for the past few days. It's been a very stessful couple of days, but I've finally got 2-3 good follies. Will do the trigger shot tonight and IUI is in Wednesday.

Allie, when I was pregnant, Maddy got the hiccups ALL the time! I loved it, I thought it was coolest feeling. She got them alot her first few weeks too. I remember my OB telling me it was good sign, it meant she was practising breathing. She told me the more babies get them, the better.

Lucy, glad your little man did well at the injections. It's so much harder on the mom's than it is the babies. I was a wreck the first time too!

Hope everyone is well. Weekends are so quiet here now!


----------



## LucyJ

Round good luck with the IUI hope it all goes well and this is your month.

His little face when she stuck the needle in nearly broke my heart and wow did he cry but calmed down quite quickly and then she did the 2nd one in the other leg he watched her the whole time.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Im glad the shots went ok and I hope little Ben starts feeling better soon. Im sure he will start piling on the pounds soon. It was very sweet of you to light a candle for all of us:hugs:

Jen- how is everything going?

Allie- Penny gets the hiccups probably after every time I eat! It used to really worry me because it happened so often but after confirming with my MW that everything is ok I enjoy feeling her hiccup every day. I think its so cute. It sounds like you had a pretty full weekend. I hope Alex gets one of the positions. FX

Round- Im so jealous! Ive been craving Thanksgiving food lately but we still have over a month to wait! Yay for 2-3 good follies:happydance: Im so happy everything worked out and you can still do the IUI. I am keeping everything thing crossed that this is your month!

AFM- I had a 3 day weekend so we decided to take it easy. Saturday We pretty much stayed in bed all day watching reruns of the Wonder Years and eating waffles. Sunday we went shopping for house stuff and had dinner with some friends. Sunday morning I started having my usual Braxton Hicks contractions but with a little achiness. While we were shopping they got a lot stronger and I would get really bad lower back pain and menstrual cramps with the stomach tightenings. The contractions went on like this for about 2 ½ hours even after lying down and taking a bath but eventually they got farther apart and then just stopped. Then on Monday I woke up and had very gooey discharge. It was like a giant booger (sorry TMI). I had this on and off all day. I had an appointment with my MW at 3 pm and she checked my cervix. She said I am not dilated but that my cervix is soft and thinning and I was losing my mucus plug so at least those contractions did something. Of course this doesnt really mean anything because I could have a couple days of waiting or a couple weeks:dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! I'm feeling better about his hiccups. I discussed it with the doc today and she says it's a good thing just like you all said. :thumbup:

Round, good luck for tomorrow!!! Thinking of you. Are you feeling nervous? :hugs:

Hoping, I replied in your journal but I can't believe how close you are now...I'm wondering if Penny is going to hold out for Halloween or not? I know you were thinking of a Halloween baby. :)


Alex had his interview today and he thinks he will know by Friday. FX!!


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls!

Once again Round good luck on the IUI!!

Allie i was always quite happy with hiccups, at least i felt movement lol!
Hoping does loosing the mucus plug mean you could be going into labour soon enough? Typical preemie mom question!
Lucy I hated Hero;s first shots, i cried the whole way back. It gets easier every shot!

AFM, really looking forward to my UK holiday tomorrow, although my fear of flying has kicked in again big time. I wish i could get over this as it always puts a damper on my mood. Im sick of getting knots in my tummy and panic stricken everytime i think of boarding the plane!


----------



## Dazed

Vicky - I know its hard, but just remember why you are getting on the plane and then forget the fact you are getting on a plane. Its always been easier for me to focus on the reason and it helps get rid of the fear (but it doesn't keep me from closing my eyes on take off).


----------



## vickyd

How ya feeling Dazed???


----------



## Dazed

Same old. Not getting my hopes up and preparing for the bitch. Boobs hurt like normal and I have been having the odd symptoms that I never had before. There is always one odd symptom. This month it was an odd tingly/vibrating/bubbleing feeling in my right hip. Didn't last that long. And yesterday was an odd, never felt before crampy feeling that made it feel kinda heavy down there.

Oui, I need a life so I can stop focusing on my girly parts for once! 

HSG is on hold for a bit longer (not that we had a definate planned date) because Nick got into a car accident yesterday. He and the other driver are fine, but we have to pay for the deductable to get it fixed. Its not a huge amount, but it still takes away from saving any money to get things done. I guess at this point I have reserved myself to the fact that probably won't ever happen for me, and I'm ok with it as long as I don't give up, cause well... obviously giving up puts in tears for days on end.

I'm on holiday all next week, so I have plenty of things planned around the house to do to keep me occupied. Bitch should show up at the beginning of my time off and I'm no longer on clomid, so hopefully my moods will get better and I can be more social.


----------



## vickyd

Shit about the car accident... I really hope this is the last month you have to spend thinking about lady parts, clomid mood swings and all that crap... Have a great holiday hun!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Vic!

I really hope I'm wrong about the witch. Nick really needs something good to happen soon in the month of October. His last grandparent passed away last week, so he is really down in the dumps about that and now the accident.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- Enjoy your holiday!!! 

losing my plug doesn't really mean labor will be soon. It just means my body is preparing but could still be days or weeks before anything happens... so now I just have to wait and be patient. easier said than done:dohh:

Dazed:hugs: you guys really need to catch a break. I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's accident and grandparent passing. I really hope you are wrong about the witch as well.


----------



## Megg33k

Big hugs to you, Dazed! :hugs: 

:hugs: to all of you... I'm still here, just not spending much time on BnB!


----------



## Round2

Dazed, sorry things are so rough for you. I things take turn for the better soon. You need some good news.

Hoping, you're getting so close. I went into labour the day I lost my mucous plug! Enjoy these last few weeks/days of being preggo.

Vicky, you have to take lots of pictures of Nato! I wanna see that big baby bump. Maybe she'll go into labour while you are there! Tell your boss that you want to visit Canada next!

AFM, just got back from the IUI. Feeling kind of down, hubby's sperm numbers were awful, only 6 million. His SA came back at 50 million last January, so I'm guessing that month he used our hot tub really brought the numbers down. Oh well, nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## Allie84

Have a great time Vicky. So you're seeing Nato? She'll be about ready to pop I imagine? I expect a full report!!! :) I'm so jealous, wish I were there to meet you girls. Your flight will be FINE and think of how much shorter this one will be than last time!

Round, so today is the day?!?!?! How did it go????

Dazed, so sorry about the accident and the loss of his grandparent. :hugs: 

Hi Megg...if you haven't been on BnB, where have you been? :hugs: Writing?

I'm kind of jealous of you, Hoping, because I'm getting the feeling I might go overdue...I mean I guess there's time for things to change but I'm technically 34 weeks tomorrow (ticker off a day) and I don't even experience BH yet. :shrug: I've felt them maybe twice the whole pregnancy...my uterus is not even practicing yet.

Btw what is with this new Momtastic layout? Lame.


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh, Rounders! :hugs: That's always unfortunate! FX'd that it works anyway!!!

Momtastic layout is crap. :(

I've been writing some, yeah... I'm on a downhill run to the end though, so it's slow going. I really don't want to screw it up when I'm so close to finishing it.


----------



## vickyd

Round hope the IUI went well...I didnt know that hot tubs could affect spermies....

Ill take loads of pics of Nato bump for you guys! Im really looking forward to seeing her and obviously all my mates from Uni. It will be a good few days as soon as i step off the plane lol!

No one goes into labour till im back


----------



## Allie84

Sorry Round, your post wasn't showing up when I posted (I blame Momtastic layout). I thought I read IUI was most helpful in the case of low sperm (because it puts the sperm right there)? Who knows, maybe that's been the issue since last January and this is the catalyst those little swimmers needed!! FX.


----------



## LucyJ

Dazed massive :hugs: so sorry your having a rough time and back te accident glad hubby is ok. I hope the :witch: doesnt show her ugly face. Have a great week.

Round hoping the IUI works for you.

Hoping thats so exicting keep us posted of any changes.

Allie maybe your uterus doesnt feel it needs to practice :haha:

Vicky have a fab time over here wish I could come and see you. Have fun with Nato and natoninja bump. Deep breaths and think happy thoughts on the flight over :hugs:

Megg good luck with the end of your book.

B&B is odd now dont like new layout.


----------



## Round2

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a bit better today. I've been reading lots of stories and seems his count is low, but it's not the end of the world. My doctor told me yesterday that they conducted a study at my clinic and found that sperm count really had very little to do with IUI success. She said as long as we had some sperm, our chances were still very good, especially with 3 follicles.

So we managed to get in a BD session last night and this morning (I was thinking of you Allie!). Hopefully this did the the trick. I start the icky progesterone suppositories tomorrow....ickkkkkk!

Vicky, good luck with the flight. Have you seen the movie Bridesmaid's? There's a hilarious scene on a plane involving muscle relaxer's and alcohol. Looks like the way to go!! Give Nato's belly a good rub for us!

Megg, are you wrapping things up now or is it going to go longer than anticipated?

Allie, I never had any braxton hicks....either that or I didn't know what they felt like. I was overdue, but just by a couple of days. TBH, I really didn't care. I loved having her in my belly so much, I really missed being pregnant afterwards.

BTW - I HATE the new BnB layout. Half the page is banner and adverstising. It's terribly slow as well.


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a bit better today. I've been reading lots of stories and seems his count is low, but it's not the end of the world. My doctor told me yesterday that they conducted a study at my clinic and found that sperm count really had very little to do with IUI success. She said as long as we had some sperm, our chances were still very good, especially with 3 follicles.
> 
> So we managed to get in a BD session last night and this morning (I was thinking of you Allie!). Hopefully this did the the trick. I start the icky progesterone suppositories tomorrow....ickkkkkk!
> 
> Vicky, good luck with the flight. Have you seen the movie Bridesmaid's? There's a hilarious scene on a plane involving muscle relaxer's and alcohol. Looks like the way to go!! Give Nato's belly a good rub for us!
> 
> Megg, are you wrapping things up now or is it going to go longer than anticipated?
> 
> Allie, I never had any braxton hicks....either that or I didn't know what they felt like. I was overdue, but just by a couple of days. TBH, I really didn't care. I loved having her in my belly so much, I really missed being pregnant afterwards.
> 
> BTW - I HATE the new BnB layout. Half the page is banner and adverstising. It's terribly slow as well.

Very happy that you still have a good chance. It's so easy to panic, isn't it? :hugs:

Erm... I'm working towards my wrap-up... but it'll be longer than anticipated. 80,000 words was my minimum goal, with 120,000 being my maximum goal. I suspect I'll end between 90,000-100,000. I'm very happy with that. That's 360-400 pages in an average paperback novel. I'm currently working on a fairly emotional scene though... making myself cry! LOL

Oh, and the new layout sucks... but there's a mobile version now! I'm on board with BnB mobile!


----------



## hoping:)

Round- sorry you are feeling down about the IUI but hopefully your hubbys # wont have an impact since you had the IUI to help things along. FX

Vicki- I forgot that you will be seeing Nato. Tell her we all say hi:D It sounds like it will be a great time since you will be catching up with old friends. When do you get back? 

Allie- dont worry. Anything can happen! Some women dont experience anything until the day they go into labor while others have all kinds of signs for weeks leading up to delivery. Not knowing when to expect this LO is driving me nuts its like the TWW all over again but longer. 

I agree. Im not so fond of the new layout. 

Megg- Writing a novel in just over 2 months is a huge accomplishment:thumbup: Im sure it will be awesom and I look forward to reading it:thumbup:

Lucy- how are you and Ben?

I havent really had anything labor worthy since I lost my plug. I just feel like Im on my period and get the odd contraction every now and then. My co-workers said it looks like Ive dropped so Im hoping I dont have much longer to wait. I love being pregnant but I am anxious to get her out so I know she is safe and healthy.


----------



## Allie84

hoping:) said:


> I love being pregnant but I am anxious to get her out so I know she is safe and healthy.

That's kind of how I feel! I'm feeling like labor and delivery is so close yet so far away. I don't think I've dropped at all yet...if anything the little guy is moving higher up into my rib rage and my pelvic pain isn't very bad anymore. Definitely still no period pains or BH or any other sings of impending labor...I'm 6 weeks from my due date but I'm hoping to have him around 38 weeks for a few reasons: I would LOVE an 11/11/11 baby, and I also want him out before he is too big to fit through my pelvis because of the gestational diabetes, and he's already a week and a half ahead in measurements. So I'm thinking once I'm near 37 and a half weeks or so I'm going to start doing things to hopefully help get things started...sex, spicy foods, long walks, membranes stripped, etc. Hoping, are you going to start doing any of that in the next week?

Round, having a doctor say you have good chances is excellent! Hooray for 3 follies and some extra BDing. Good luck with the progesterone shots. Be prepared for some weird dreams! 

Vicky, can't wait to see photos of you and Nato bump. Maybe she'll have a baby while you're in the UK! Who knows. Enjoy seeing uni friends as well. 

Megg, wow, that's an impressive length! :thumbup:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Raspberry leaf tea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Did you drink it Cesca? :) I meant to have some yesterday but forgot.....actually it's mom to be tea with all kinds of stuff in it but the main ingredient is RL.


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping Ben's doing well thanks, his reflux seems to have improved slightly in the last few days trying to get him into a bed time routine at the mo which isnt going to well he feeds a lot from 6 till about 9 so doesnt go down till half 9 10ish sometimes later. Hes becoming a right cheeky monkey has started smiling and is fasinated by his hands he's desparate to suck his thumb but 9 times of 10 misses his mouth or ends up munching on his fist its so sweet. He's start chatting away to himself and his owl toy that hangs from the hood of his carry cot part of his pram. Have had problems with my computer think we've got it sorted so will try and post some pics tomorrow.

Allie & Hoping any signs of anything happening?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yup drank about 2 cups a day (luke warm so I could down it in one as it's yuck) from 35 weeks. My contractions were so powerful and I was only pushing for 6 mins that the midwife asked afterwards if I was taking raspberry leaf tea!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Cesca. That's great to hear! WOW, pushing for 6 minutes is practically unheard of with first births! Very nice!! 

Awww I'd love to see some photos of Ben! He sounds like such a cutie. How cute he's chatting and smiling. :)

I think I had one Braxton Hick at the weekend. :haha: I'm still feeling pretty good...not too uncomfortable yet so I suppose I can't complain...but I've still got between 3-7 weeks to go I suppose. It's weird to think you're 'full term' at 37 weeks but you can still be pregnant at 42 weeks! (Though I doubt with GD they'd let me go 42 weeks)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yeah it's pretty rare and I promise you I wasn't 'big' down there to start with or anything! I think being in the squatting position helped a lot as gravity took over.


----------



## Allie84

Hello ladies....how is everyone?


----------



## Megg33k

Not bad! Awake too early for my tastes, but that's been happening for about a week or so! LOL

How're you?


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Allie

Ive got a horrid cold starting to feel a bit better though. How are you?


----------



## Allie84

Aww feel better soon Lucy. Does Ben have a cold as well? 

I'm up bright and early against my wishes as well. Alex was tossing and turning from about 5 am so he kept me awake. Eventually I just woke up for the day. Yawn.


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah hes been snuffly and coughing went to the drs on mon but its not on his chest and he didnt have a temperature which is good she said he seemed healthy just a bit off colour. We've been taking it easy this week as havent been able to go to our mum&baby group. Hes curled up on me fast asleep as I type (on the ipad).


----------



## hoping:)

Its been pretty quite lately... How are all the Disco Girls? 

Lucy- Im glad to hear Bens reflux is starting to settle. It sounds like your little guy is developing quite the personality:D I cant wait to see some updated pics of Ben! 

I hope you get over your cold soon!

Cesca- thanks for sharing about RTL. It sounds like it definitely worked for you! I started at 36 weeks and I am hoping it has the same effect for me. 

Megg- how is your book coming along? 

Allie- lol. I did the same thing to Tim this morning. He doesnt work until 11 but I ended up waking him with all of the noise I was making this morning. I got up at 7 to take a shower and he walked in to find me screaming in the bathroom because there was a giant hornet. Next I had to tear apart our bedroom looking for my belly band (didnt find it:dohh:) and after that I was rushing through the house looking for my car keys he had them in his jacket pocket:dohh: Needless to say it was a pretty hectic morning so I left the poor guy wide awake. 

Nothing really new for me but I am FINALLY full term:happydance: I'm still having the odd contraction every now and then but nothing labor worthy. Tim wants her to stay in until after the weekend so she can be a Scorpio like him:haha: I did update my journal with some nursery pics and my bump pic from last month:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Glad everything is mostly well! :hugs:

Book isn't doing much at the moment... I started working last week, and I've been a little focused on that. I'm itching to get back to writing, but I'm trying to prioritize atm... blah! LOL


----------



## Round2

Glad to see some Disco girls are still alive and well!

Hoping, I can't believe you're in the 'any day' territory! I'm so excited for you. My guess is a halloween baby. 

Lucy, sorry you're feeling so rough. Kids will do that to you! I swear, I pick up everything Maddy gets, but only 10 times worse! Wait till he starts daycare or school!!

Allie, sounds like my hubby...every night. He is honestly, the worst person on earth to sleep with. Maybe you can kick him to the couch tonight so that you get a decent night sleep? You've only got a few more weeks of 'decent' sleeps left!

Megg, you're getting so close. Can't wait for you to be done and get it published!

AFM, not much going on. Waiting to test, no real symptoms to speak of. My boobs are sore, but I'm sure that's from the progersterone. The butterflies are building in my stomach already....will probably start POASing tomorrow.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- congrats on starting back to work:thumbup: I'm sure once you are able to get back to your writing it will be brilliant:D

Round- I am keeping everything crossed for you! I really hope this round works out for you so you won't have to go through it again. 

I've been hoping for a Halloween baby this whole time. I had a really vivid dream a couple years ago (the long version is on the 1st page of my journal) and always had a feeling I would get pregnant in February and give birth to my Halloween dream baby.


----------



## Allie84

In the days leading up to the 31st, are you going to try to do any self induction techniques? Will your OB do a membrane strip for you? I asked and they will do one for me at 38 weeks! 

Round, FX for you! I can imagine the anticipation is quite overwhelming. :hugs: Remember tomorrow will almost certainly be a BFN even if you are getting pregnant as I type!! I wouldn't think anything of a BFN until at least 11 dpo...I never let myself get sad about BFNs before then because I knew it was unlikely to be a BFP that early. 

Megg, are you going back to your old job? Are you happy/excited to be going back to work? 

I feel bad kicking Alex out of bed but maybe I will one of these days. Hoping, it's funny you did the same thing to Tim this morning! :haha: I did end up going back to sleep for an hour but my sleep is sooooo disjointed. I would love to just sleep for 8 hours straight but that has not happened since I've been pregnant and probably won't for the next many years!


----------



## Megg33k

Not going back to the old job. Not "going" anywhere, actually. I'm working from home and making my own hours. No, it's not a scam! LOL I'm working for the marketing division of a cable tv/internet provider setting appointments for the account executives. Basically, I'm hooking up introductory meetings between account execs and prospective clients. It's pretty easy work, and the pay is good (hourly rate + $ per appointment... bonus potential too). I only have to put in a few hours a week to bring in a decent paycheck.


----------



## Allie84

That's awesome! Sounds like a good gig. I hope you enjoy it. I've been working from home now for 6 months and it's not my cup of tea. I'm looking forward to going back into the workforce in the next year. Maybe I'll change my mind and want to be a stay at home mom (I always thought I would want to) but I REALLY, really miss the social aspects of a work place, the sense of community, and the enforced discipline. I'm truly crap at setting my own hours and sticking to them. Far too much of a procrastinator to excel at work that involves nothing but my own initiative...I've been making far less money than I thought I would because I am so less effecient at organizing my time and workload without a 'boss'. Not to be a downer, though....you're probably WAY better than me! I'm just a lazy sod.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I will definitely ask about the membrane strip at my MW appt next week. For now I am just drinking the RTL, walking and actually having a carefree sex life again. Before we were so scared about DTD because of pre-term labor. I need to inflate my exercise ball and start bouncing on that thing. 

I think you will change your mind and want to be a SAM! Maybe joining a book club or exercise group will help with the social isolation. You can always go to mommy and me classes once LO is born:thumbup:

Megg- the job sounds great:thumbup: I hope you get some of the bonus action!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't really like working from home, but I have no desire to get a job outside of my home and I like $. So, I'll stick with it! LOL

I'm curious to see if you'll go back to work now... Hmm... I imagine it would be hard to walk away from a cuddly little baby!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hello my beautiful bnb ladies!!! How are we all!!! I can't believe how far along you both are...Aliie and Hoping!!!! Nearly time!!!

Job sounds good Megg! I have an interview next week for something similar. Be nice if you could finish the book though.x

So what gossip have I missed?? Who's preggers? Who's had babies?? Tell me, tell.

Well before I change it in my profile I am announcing that I can now say I am WTT!!!!!! Woohoo!!! I know it may seem crazy given that I was only trying with my husband till 4 months ago, but James and I are on cloud 9. He is the best thing to come in to my life! I am moving to Bristol as soon as I get work and we are getting a 2 bed house, just rented so that we can have his 2 girls over night. And in 3 months we are going to talk about him going on the vasectomy reversal list!!!!!!! We have agreed to find out the waiting times now, but we wont discuss it then till the new year. But he wants to have another onw...with me....and as soon as he has the reversal and he is back in working order we are going to try!!!!!!! He wants to have another girl. I said what if we have a boy? Do you expect me to try send it back lol. He said he would try do a swapsy with someone in the hospital. I was crying with laughter! I may have married one man, but this one is my soul mate, my best friend and quite possibly the love of my life. I have never laughed so much!

Sorry for the me bit, just wanted to share.

Now whats been happening people!!!!xxx


----------



## Allie84

Awww CJ I'm so happy for you!!! Great to hear from you. How far is Bristol for you? I bet you're excited to move! 

No one else is pregnant_ yet_ but Round is in the 2ww for her first round of IUI! :thumbup: As far as I know no one has had a baby since Lucy had Ben but most of the pregnant ladies have gone AWOL. I do know Nato is due any time!!! I hope we hear from her when she has her LO. grandbleu, if she's still around, should have had her baby by now I believe.


----------



## Megg33k

Don't apologize for sharing with us about your life! I love hearing about it! :hugs: Plus, I rarely make journal rounds anymore. So, I need to get my info in this thread! LOL I love how happy you sound, Chantal! That's fantastic! :kiss: Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Round2

CJ, so happy to have you back. I'm glad to hear things are finally looking up for you. You totally deserve to be happy.

I did test today....and it was positive. BUT, I think it's too early and is left over from the trigger shot 10 days ago. It appears that lots of women get false positives at 10dpt. So POASing early has bitten me in the ass again!! That being said, I'm leaving work early to go stock up on FRER's. I'll be testing till that stupid thing says BFN or a believable BFP. Ugghhh! So difficult...why am I so impatient!


----------



## Allie84

Oh Round, the only thing I can think of is that must be such a mind f**k!!!! :wacko: How common is it to get a false BFP at 10dpt?! Very common or only slightly common? Because the odds could definitely be in your favor. I'm VERY excited for you to stock up on FRERS!


----------



## Round2

OH yes! Mind F**k indeed! I'm loosing it today, I can't focus on work at all and I feel like I've been run over by a train. If I had to guess, I would say the odds are 50-50 if it's real or not. The website for the drug I took (ovidrel) claims a 26 hour half life, which means it should have been gone around 2 days ago. Most TTC websites say it actually takes up to 10 days, but some people take longer to metabolize. I guess the only way to know for sure is if it's darker. I'm going to test again tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Megg33k

What trigger shot did you use? If it was 10,000 of anything but Novarel, it takes about 12-14 days to clear your system completely. How dark was the BFP? I'm sort of the expert on testing out a trigger shot...


----------



## Round2

Megg - It was 250 mcg of Ovidrel, which contains 6500 ui of HCG.

It was a very faint BFP, actually thought it was BFN at first.


----------



## LucyJ

Round schools are a nightmare for bugs Im a teacher and in my first year used to catch all the cold/flu bugs going round! Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Hoping your nursery looks beautiful you've done an amazing job. I love the owls you've made there fantastic. We still havnt got Bens room finished its painted and has furniture in doesnt have any of the finishing touches yet and havnt found any curtains I like the ones I wanted had sold out. I hope penny arrives for or on halloween so exicted for you.

Allie I think you will change your mind and want to be a stay at home mum. I hate the thought of having to go back to work really dont want to but know I'll have to as money is so tight at the moment and steve is working so hard to keep us going. I do more now than before I had Ben with the different groups. I could do with a job working from home although Im not sure how productive I would be.

Megg job sounds good hope you can get back to your writing as well.

CJ its so lovely to see you and hear how happy you are. Im so pleased things are going well for you and what an exicitng time you have coming up. Good luck with the job interviews. I married my best friend and Im sure thats why our marriage is so strong as we knew each other so well. Laughing together is the best thing. As long as he treats you right (which it sounds like he is) then hes alright by me. :hugs:

Vicky how are you? Did you have a good time with our Nato, hope she provided you with good crumpets and tea.

Afm: Im just at home having a quite day its gone so cold got to take Ben back to the dr's tomorrow as he has thrush in his mouth and its not clearing up. The stuff he got given for it last week he hates and either spits it out or ends up being sick after having it, apparatenly most babies lie the taste but not him he wrinkles his nose up and looks at us like what are you giving me.

This time last year I was in hospital having an erpc its was 3rd mmc I cant believe its been a year. I remember thinking this time last year that I didnt know how I would survive and was convinced I would never be a mum and here I am a year later with my beautiful little boy.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Dazed

CJ, I'm so happy for you and glad to have you back to WTT.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I am sooo excited and really hope the trigger shot has left your system and it is a TRUE BFP:happydance: FX the lines keep getting darker:thumbup: Keep the updates coming!

CJ- its so good to hear from you and I am very happy things are going amazing for you! This guy sounds like a keeper and I hope that you both stay very happy:D

Lucy- Thanks:D I can't wait to see your nursery once its done:thumbup: I hope Ben's thrush clears up soon! It is amazing how much can change in a year. I was right where you were this time last year and getting over my 4th MC now I am awaiting the arrival of my forever baby... most days I still can't believe it! 

Dazed:wave: I hope you are doing well on this crazy ttc ride. 

Yay for action on the Disco thread:happydance:


----------



## Dazed

I'm doing well Hoping. I think I'm just going to take it easy this cycle. TTC is freaking mentally draining!!


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Megg - It was 250 mcg of Ovidrel, which contains 6500 ui of HCG.
> 
> It was a very faint BFP, actually thought it was BFN at first.

Did the math... 12.5 days to be under 5mIU in your system. Could go either way... Hoping it was real!



Dazed said:


> I'm doing well Hoping. I think I'm just going to take it easy this cycle. TTC is freaking mentally draining!!

Isn't it just! :( Sending you love! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping I no what you mean, there are days when I still cant believe it if that makes sense.

I missed stuff when I was writing my post breastfedding and typing dont always go together especially on the ipad as ben kept on hitting the screen and adding his own bits. I really need to get on my laptop. Round I really hope its a true bfp.

Dazed ttc can send you crazy its good to take it easy sometimes easier send than done I know :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Um okay, so I just did another FRER, 10 hours after my first one this morning. Have held my pee for 4 hours (ouch). There's a line. I'd even say it's a smidge darker than this mornings. I'm so frigen afraid to get excited. If tomorrow's test is negative, I'm going to be a basket case! Stay tuned!


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Um okay, so I just did another FRER, 10 hours after my first one this morning. Have held my pee for 4 hours (ouch). There's a line. I'd even say it's a smidge darker than this mornings. I'm so frigen afraid to get excited. If tomorrow's test is negative, I'm going to be a basket case! Stay tuned!

Can we see a pic? What time was your trigger. I should be able to narrow down almost exactly how much you should have left in your system right now. I want this to be legit sooooo bad!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Round Im so exicted for you and so hoping it is a true BFP :hugs:


----------



## Round2

I did my trigger at 11pm on October 10th. My camera stinks, so I won't be be able to post a pic. But there's no doubt about it, it's definately darker.

I calculated it based on a 30 (the average is 28 hours) hour half life and from what I can determine it should be gone by now.


----------



## vickyd

Wow looks like i logged in just in time for some great disco news! Rounders OMG sooo excited babe!! Ill be praying my ass off for you tonight to whoever will listen!

CJ you sound so happy babe its amazing! Life is so funny, one day your at the bottom of the pit and the next on cloud 9!

Megg congratz on the new job, loved the last part of the novel btw!

I know im forgetting stuff but ive only had a couple hours sleep...
Had a great time in the UK, seeing Nato was one of the highest points. We were chatting and laughing our asses off like old mates it was totally surreal. I was gonna take piccies but was so carried away by conversation that i had to run off to meet Alex and totally forgot about my camera. 
I spent the weekend at Canterbury and met up with my best mates from Uni which got me all sentimental haha! The weather was excellent all week!

Now back to reality, our country is on the verge of destruction! Everyoes on strike, garbage is taking over the street CHAOS!


----------



## Round2

Now I need to decide when to tell hubby. I'd like to wait till tomorrow morning, but am not sure I can. I don't want to see him get disappointed though... if it's not real.

I have to say, I'm kind of feeling 'it' now. I've had cramps and pulling all day.


----------



## Round2

Hey Vicky.....glad you're back! Sorry your country is falling apart. It's lovely weather in Canada right now!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Vicky glad your back safe & sound and you had a good time with the lovely Nato. I was thinking of you today when watching the news about the strikes.

Round its a tough one if it was me I woud tell hubby.


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> I did my trigger at 11pm on October 10th. My camera stinks, so I won't be be able to post a pic. But there's no doubt about it, it's definately darker.
> 
> I calculated it based on a 30 (the average is 28 hours) hour half life and from what I can determine it should be gone by now.

I always figure off of a 33 hour half-life, because it's sort of a worst case scenario... Figuring with 33 hours, I got this:

10/10 @ 11pm 2340
10/12 @ 8am 1170
10/13 @ 6pm 585
10/15 @ 3am 292.5
10/16 @ 12pm 146
10/17 @ 9pm 73
10/19 @ 6am 36.5
10/20 @ 3pm 18
10/22 @ 12am 9
10/23 @ 9am 4.5

It definitely shouldn't have gotten darker if it was trigger shot though! Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



vickyd said:


> Wow looks like i logged in just in time for some great disco news! Rounders OMG sooo excited babe!! Ill be praying my ass off for you tonight to whoever will listen!
> 
> CJ you sound so happy babe its amazing! Life is so funny, one day your at the bottom of the pit and the next on cloud 9!
> 
> Megg congratz on the new job, loved the last part of the novel btw!
> 
> I know im forgetting stuff but ive only had a couple hours sleep...
> Had a great time in the UK, seeing Nato was one of the highest points. We were chatting and laughing our asses off like old mates it was totally surreal. I was gonna take piccies but was so carried away by conversation that i had to run off to meet Alex and totally forgot about my camera.
> I spent the weekend at Canterbury and met up with my best mates from Uni which got me all sentimental haha! The weather was excellent all week!
> 
> Now back to reality, our country is on the verge of destruction! Everyoes on strike, garbage is taking over the street CHAOS!

Sorry about the steadily decaying state of your country. I can't imagine. :hugs: 

I'm glad you're still enjoying the book. :thumbup: I thought maybe you'd stopped reading. My group seems to have gone pretty quiet!


----------



## Sparkly

Round
Eeeeek excitement!!! :happydance: I'm praying for this to be your BFP hun :wohoo:


----------



## Round2

Well ladies, it's not looking good. Got up at 4:30am and took another test. It's about the same darkness as yesterday mornings test. Yesterday afternoon was much darker. I'm thinking it's a chemical now. I just hope it goes negative soon so I can end the torture!


----------



## Sparkly

Round2 said:


> Well ladies, it's not looking good. Got up at 4:30am and took another test. It's about the same darkness as yesterday mornings test. Yesterday afternoon was much darker. I'm thinking it's a chemical now. I just hope it goes negative soon so I can end the torture!

None of that missy! It could just be weaker pee....:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Agree with Sparkly, dont jump to any conclusions just yet!


----------



## Allie84

It's still too early to make any assumptions Round! :hugs: Tests have different dyes, etc. How are you feeling?

Welcome back Vicky! So gald you had a good time. I love that you and Nato had a good meet up. Did you talk about us? :haha: How is she looking/feeling? Any idea when this baby girl of hers is going to arrive? I sent her a FB message back but never heard back so I need to rely on you for the info! ;) 

I'm so sorry about the upheaval in Greece. :hugs: I'm sure it's hard to see such unrest...have you been hit with the electricy tax they are talking about that's making people angry?

Lucy, I remember this time last year for you. It's amazing how things can turn around. It really gives hope for everyone. I'm so happy you have Ben now. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Hey Allie....I'm doing okay. I've been up since 4am, crying, stressing and obsessing so I look like a lunatic, but I think I'm holding it together.

Symptom wise, my boobs are sore (could be the progesterone though) and I have a ridiculous amount CM (we're talking I need a diaper, not a pantiliner!).

Sorry if my posts seem self centered....I'm just in a little bubble right and can't really process any info. I read other people's posts, but I can't seem to take in what I'm reading. Think I need some sleep....and some wine....and some chocolate.


----------



## LucyJ

Round your not being self-centered you need support and thats what we're here for. Im staying positive for you and agree with the other girls, did you tell your hubby?

Massive :hugs: to you


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed- definitely:hugs: I hope this relaxed cycle brings you luck!

Round- Dont jump to any conclusions just yet! There are all kinds of things that could affect your test. I pray the lines are darker tomorrow. You are not being self-centered! We are all pulling for you:hugs:

Vicki- Welcome back! Im glad the trip was a success:D its so awesome you got to visit with Nato

Sparkly, Allie, Megg, Lucy:hi:


----------



## vickyd

Round i had shit load of CM the week before (and for at least a month after) i found out i was pregnant. Its a really good sign hun!


----------



## Round2

Thanks guys, I just took ANOTHER test and it's slightly more positive! This morning is on top, afternoon is bottom.
 



Attached Files:







TESTS.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... Ooh! I see it!


----------



## Allie84

Ahhhh I love a nice BFP!!!!!!!!!! Looking good!! It looks like my 9dpo test! :) Wooooo!


----------



## Round2

Oh does it really Allie? I like hearing that. I keep worrying it's not dark enough for 9DPO.


----------



## vickyd

Round not dark enough for 9 dpo????? How dark do you really expect it to be so soon??? Come on girl!!! I see the the line babes and if i were you i wouldnt test fr a couple of days. Its only stressing you out!


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: OMG round ......this is very exciting hun. I just had a look at my old tests, and your line is similar to my 9dpo-pm test :thumbup:

It's a BFP :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Round2

Awe, thanks ladies. Come on Vicky, do really expect me not to test for a few days?? 

I tested this morning and it was darker than yesterday mornings test and about the same as the afternoon test. I'm still in denial, but am slowly starting to believe.

I told hubby when I got the first positive and we agreed we'd go out for supper tonight to celebrate and then never speak again about it until 14 weeks!!


----------



## Megg33k

If it's getting darker, there's really no question! :yipee::yipee::yipee: I'll celebrate silently over here until you're ready to talk about it again!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

That line is darker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

I see it :happydance: for 9dpo thats a good line maybe test every other day. Im celebrating silently with Megg untill your ready :happydance:

I think thats a lovely idea going out for a meal with your hubby.

:hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Fantastic Round....you cannot argue with an ever darkening line :happydance:

I love the agreement with hubby, when I next get preggers me and my hubs have said the same, we're not bothering telling anyone....and then we are just going to :ignore:


----------



## Allie84

I hope you have a good dinner Round. :) YES, that line is definitely 9dpo worthy!! I tried going through the attachments on this thread to find mine to repost but we have over 400 attachments (and I incidently have over 1000 posts on this thread) so it was impossible to find!


----------



## Round2

Alright ladies, think I'm finally convinced. My line was really good today. I'M PREGGO!!

Thanks for all kind words. Promise, I calm down soon (I hope)! 

Now I need to organize blood work, ultrasounds and heparin injections.


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo!!! :wohoo: Congrats!!!


----------



## Allie84

:bfp: :bfp: :yipee: :yipee:

:happydance: 

I'm so excited and so happy for you!!!! YAY!!!!! How are you feeling? Are you going to stop testing now? 

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Calm down my ass!!! hahahaha!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Round that is fantatic news so happy for you 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Round2

Thanks girls. Ya, this whole PAL thing is alot scarier now that I've got a couple of losses under my belt. I can't believe I'm not even 4 weeks and have pretty much lost the plot. It's going to be a looooonnngg first tri (I hope!).

But enough about me. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny:

D-I-S-C-O :bfp:......D-I-S-C-O :bfp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxcbFFRYKS8

Congrats Round, it's fabo news hun xxx


----------



## roonsma

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations Round :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

congratulations Round! :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Round2 said:


> Thanks girls. Ya, this whole PAL thing is alot scarier now that I've got a couple of losses under my belt. I can't believe I'm not even 4 weeks and have pretty much lost the plot. It's going to be a looooonnngg first tri (I hope!).
> 
> But enough about me. How is everyone else doing?

:hugs: 

I was honestly crazy those first few weeks...try to enjoy it! :) 

I'm doing pretty well...speaking of trying hard to enjoy pregnancy, I truly am trying to enjoy the last few weeks. Some days I'm more relaxed than others....I'm going for a massage tomorrow! :thumbup:

I have a question for the moms out there....for those with babies with reflux, did your LOs get bad hiccups in the womb? You may remember I mentioned my baby gets them all the time, and today I read there's a coorelation between fetal hiccups and reflux? 

Today he has had them 5 times which is a record. :wacko: It just really freaks me out. My doctor says it's normal though...but it just seems excessive.


----------



## vickyd

Allie i dont think Hero had alot of hiccups, maybe a couple times a week...


----------



## vickyd

Oh I forgot to tell you guys, Nato had her baby girl 2 nights ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Megg33k

Oh wow! Congrats to Nato! I'll update the 1st page!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OMG she did?!?!??!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! I haven't seen anything on fb!!

Yeah Luca had hiccups loads in the womb.


----------



## Sparkly

What lovely news, congrats to Nato!

Allie - Ben had hiccups loads in the womb, but never had reflux


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls.....

What?!?! She did?!?! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHh! I've been thinking of her loads and had no idea....thought I'd see on FB!! Did she email you? Do you have any more details? Inquiring minds want to know!! ;)


----------



## LucyJ

Allie Ben used to get hiccups in the womb I always worried about them as they seemed so violent. Enjoy the last few weeks Allie I wish I had a bit more mind you just as I started to relax things got stressful & worrying.

Oh my god Nato's had her baby thats wonderful news so happy for her need more details.

Round I'd like to say it gets easier but being pal is bloody scary so take it one step at a time and we're here to support you every step of the way.

:hugs:


----------



## Round2

Awe, Nato is a mommy! I hope she posts some pic soon.

Allie, Maddy had the hiccups alot, don't remember exactly how often, but I remember feeling like it was all the time. She never had reflux.


----------



## vickyd

She sent me a text last night, shes doing well and her baby is obviously a stunner!!
Ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I am beyond excited for you!!!:wohoo:

Congrats Nato!!!:yipee:

Wow! A disco baby and a disco BFP?! We are on a roll ladies!!!:happydance:

AFM-I just had my bloody show this morning:D I'm not sure when labor starts after that but I would think sometime soon. Yesterday I had contractions from about 10am to 2 am. Of course they were not regular and would get strong and then weak and strong again. I couldn't sleep and was disappointed when they died off after keeping me awake for so long but seeing the bloody show has made me excited again:thumbup:


----------



## Round2

Oh Hoping! Sounds excited, I went into labour the very same day as my show!!


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, I'm so excited for you!!!! Gee you might have a _pre_-Halloween baby at this rate! :) I think I've asked this but what things have you been doing to get things going again? I think I remember you said sex ;). I'm just curious because I keep reading about how first time moms usually go over and you are progressing so nicely already! Had a talk with my doc about how far they will let me go and it's only going to be 39-40 weeks until they induce (due to GD) :wacko: so I really want to have your luck at getting things going naturally!

Oh, and what do contractions feel like to you? I still don't think I'm having Braxton Hicks.


----------



## Round2

I always thought braxton hicks just felt like a cramp in my stomach....like when you do too many sit-ups!


----------



## Megg33k

Eek! Another Disco baby on the way soon! Yay!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I've been drinking RTL at least twice a day (I didn't this weekend because I ran out), walking, bouncing on my exercise ball, and dtd more... its still not often but at least once a week. Its more difficult and not as much fun with a big belly in the way:haha:

to me contractions feel like my stomach gets really tight and is accompanied with bad lower back pain and also bad "menstrual" cramps. BH for me are just painless stomach tightenings. 

Round- I hope I am like you and go into labor today. That would be awesome. I did read somewhere that it could still be a couple days:wacko:

I've been achy this morning and am having light contractions on and off... we'll see if they turn into anything.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Contractions have a very distinct build up, peak and then relax! I described them to a friend as the hell version of an orgasm!

Braxton Hicks just feel like tightenings but they come and go and go if you get up/sit down/change position etc.

It's hard to distinguish though and I spent from 34 weeks onwards thinking I was in labour until I knew what REAL contractions felt like and was like "oh....now I know!"


----------



## Sparkly

prgirl_cesca said:


> Contractions have a very distinct build up, peak and then relax! I described them to a friend as the hell version of an orgasm!
> 
> Braxton Hicks just feel like tightenings but they come and go and go if you get up/sit down/change position etc.
> 
> It's hard to distinguish though and I spent from 34 weeks onwards thinking I was in labour until I knew what REAL contractions felt like and was like "oh....now I know!"

Cesca this made me LOL!....yes there is a major difference in them eh? :wacko:


----------



## bbhopes

cesca too funny and too true. I love the description!! Excellent. 
I also had the "is this it" moment until I really had contractions hit harder. 
Hope everyone is well I took a bit of a break but planning on getting back on the chase...


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping Im so excicted for you :woohoo:

Girls Im having a rough day and dont know what to do Ben has had 2 short naps today and thats it and since about 12 has been feeding on the hr. Im exhausted and dont know what to do hes nearly 3 months and we have no routine his feeding doesnt seem to be settling into a pattern like everyone says it would. I feel today like Im doing a bad job as his mum. He has been less sick over the last few days but still seems so unsettled at times. He as been sick today and sometimes its coming just in his mouth rather than throwing it up also it smells really acid like bile I guess.


----------



## roonsma

Hey Lucy. Firstly you're NOT a bad Mum :hugs:

It sounds to me like he's comfort sucking because he's probably tired hun, I'm guessing he's napped less than usual. All i can say is try to get him off to sleep tonight then tomorrow look into him napping more often. Cameron was a different baby with proper naps. The sick bit could be him filling his tummy too much or could it be a reflux maybe?

:hugs: hun xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- please don't get so down on your self:hugs: Caring for a newborn is never easy. I hope your day gets better and Ben gets some rest.


Just got back from my MW appt. She did an internal and found my cervix to be low and 1 cm dilated:happydance: I was so relieved that those random contractions last night did something. She also said that my weight has been slowly decreasing and that is usually a good sign that labor is near. She believes I will go into labor within the week and if not she will strip my membranes on Halloween:thumbup: She confirmed that I had my bloody show and also pulled out the rest of my mucus plug. Its getting so exciting.


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh firstly Congrats ROUND!!!! I actually shed a tear in excitement and happiness for you, cant wait to hear from you when you get bloods done etc. xxx

Nato is a Mummy!!!! Woop woop :dance: I did see on fb. xxx

Hoping!!! Only a matter of days OMG!!!! You must be beside yourself with excitement.

Lucy....!!!!!! You are not a bad mum sweetheart! As the girls said, it is not easy looking after a newborn. Your that LO's ones world and things will stabilise, you'll see. :hugs:

Vicky I'm glad you had fun in the UK, but sorry to hear about the goings on back home.xxx

Hi BBHopes!

Hi to Everyone!!!

No news for me, apart from I have job interviews coming out my ears. I could have a job start as early as a week monday! If I get it we are going to hold off getting a house and live in James parents house, which is like a blimmin mansion in the country. They dont live there and need tenants and it wont cost a lot. Gives us a chance as a couple to save a bit more too. The downside is that we would be living with his brother and another friend. Will feel like I am back in bloody college LOL! I am just waiting for new year when we can discuss this reversal again, but James is so incredibly effectionate since he has got to grips with how he feels and has learned the lesson of what a poisonous cow his ex is. She had him jumping through hoops to see his kids but now he has grown a pair and is standing up to her. Really does get me excited about us being parents together cause he is an amazing father.

Megg nice to see the book is still coming along!!! I cant wait to read it!


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like good stuff, Chantal! :hugs: Good luck on your interviews!


----------



## Round2

Lucy, you are so NOT a bad mom. He is still so young, way too young for routine. Just take his cues from him. A routine will work itself out in time.

CJ, so happy for you! Hope you find a job you like.

Hoping, eeeekkk! I'm so excited for you. Sounds like you're any day now. Hmmm I wonder if you are in labour right now!

AFM, I got my bloodwork back. The nurse said my HCG levels were a little low, but I think she thought I was 17DPO instead of 13DPO. Anyways here they are, any input would be great!!

HCG: 89
Prog: 168


----------



## hoping:)

CJ- good luck with the interviews:thumbup: Love the new avatar pic... you both look so happy:D

Round- your hcg looks well within range and your progesterone level looks really good too:thumbup: I'm so excited for you and hope 1st tri flies by.

Nope. not in labor yet. I've just been having some BH and more bloody show last night and another glob this morning. I think I might actually be getting sick because I have been nauseous and headachy... I actually projectile vomited this morning after drinking some tea:sick: We are suppose to have a big storm tomorrow so maybe she will decide to come then with the pressure change.


----------



## Allie84

Round, there's a website that shows you hcg day dpo and I used to look at that... I can't remember what is was called. After I post this I'm going to look back at what mine were! From what I remember yours sound really good! And what matters most is that they double :hugs: How are you feeling? 

Lucy, you are not a bad mum at all! :hugs: As Round said, he is still so young. You are doing a great job, I know it. 

Hoping, sorry you're not feeling well. Maybe your body is doing the 'cleanout' the other way? I saw that the Springs was getting a winter storm! Figures, there's always one in October! I'm kind of jealous, I'm in a cozy mood and could go for some now (I will eat my words in 3 months). 

CJ, aww such a cute photo of you two! So happy to hear things are going well. FX you get the job you want! Living at a mansion in the country doesn't sound too shabby. :)

Hi bbhopes, how are you? 

How's everyone else today?

AFM, I had my group b strep test and the doc examined me at my appt and holy crap, IT HURT!!! I am 1 cm dialated and my cervix is soft but still really long. Baby is engaged though, she could feel his head with her finger tip! :cloud9: So surreal! I can't believe how much it hurt to get examined though....I'm thinking labor is worse?!? It's also given me brown spotting which they said is normal after having your cervix examined at this stage. Ouch. Baby is doing well though...had another growth scan and he's approx 6 lbs 1 oz, measuring normally (though he has really short legs....20th percentile I think I saw). So it looks like my GD hasn't been affecting him too much (though I do have a lot of amniotic fluid...within normal range but still a lot, she told me to expect a big gush, yikes).


----------



## Megg33k

2 babies coming soon and great betas from Rounders! YAY!


----------



## Round2

Hey Allie, I'm feeling much better today. I scoured BnB yesterday looking for HCG levels. Turns out you posted your 12DPO numbers on the first page of your journal. They were [email protected] and mine were [email protected] So that was reassuring to me that my number is decent. The BetaBase websites shows levels for each DPO and it puts me well in range as wll. Stupid nurse, I don't know why she told me it was low. Now tomorrow will be the big test, I have my 2nd beta. I'm already nervous!

I've got a few cramps and pulls here and there, my boobs are aching and I'm exhausted. However, I think my ridiculously high progesterone levels can attribute to the exhaustion and boobs! 

So excited for all the Disco Babies. I remember getting my cervix checked at 40 weeks and I was 1cm dialated, I got my bloody show 4 days later and gave birth the day after that. I think you both are really, really close! It's a race!


----------



## vickyd

Round i dont know if you remember but at 18 dpo my levels were around 200 and i had 2 doctors and i midwife tell me the same crap...Your numbers are good and the doubling is the most important thing anyways.


----------



## Round2

Errr....I'm freaking out again. My stupid haemotologist told me in January that he would give me heparin injections for my prothrombin gene defect. I just called his office and they won't let me see him until Nov 21st....I'll be almost 8 weeks by then. My losses always happen between 8-9 weeks. So what is the frigen point? I'm so annoyed with the stupid health care system in this country. Something has to be proven for 100 before they let you try it.

Edit: Dr just phoned and he's letting me come in on Nov 8th. I'll be almost 6 weeks by then, but that's better before.


----------



## vickyd

WTF??? If he said you need them why cant you see him ASAP?? I would call the hospital/clinic and give them hell to be seen in the next week.. Are you on baby aspirin at the moment? That should be enough in the mean time.


----------



## Round2

Ya, I'm on the baby asprin. He has agreed to see me at 6 weeks now. Which is better, at that point the placenta won't have been built yet. 

I feel like the craziest, most neurotic pregnant person on the planet right now. I need to find a time machine, fast!


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Round! Glad you are getting seen much sooner! Oh, I'm glad you found my HCG numbers to compare. I'd say yours are definitely well within range...Betabase, that's the name of the website I was thinking of. I was on that site all the time haha.

Cramps and pulling are good, good signs. Good luck for tomorrow's blood draw. :happydance: 

Yes, I can't believe how soon the baby's coming. These last few weeks are flying. My ticker is off by one day, and I'm 36 weeks tomorrow. The doctor will induce me at 39 weeks, and I'm hoping I don't go into labor on my own before 38, so I ideally will be having this baby in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad you're getting in sooner, Round! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Round2 said:


> Ya, I'm on the baby asprin. He has agreed to see me at 6 weeks now. Which is better, at that point the placenta won't have been built yet.
> 
> I feel like the craziest, most neurotic pregnant person on the planet right now. I need to find a time machine, fast!

I was the queen of the neurotic pregnant people, I think everyone who passed through the thread will agree....Uhm is that a ticker i see??????


----------



## LucyJ

Round my hcg levels at 12 dpo (I think I was 12 days) were 40 and my dr really wasnt optimistic about the pregnancy but my numbers kept on doubling. Your numbers look good. Being crazy and neurotic sounds perfectly normal to me we'll get you through it.

Glad you've got any early appointment.

:hugs:

Thanks for all your support having a better day.


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls. Sigh.

I'm just back from L&D....my blood pressure is 145/95!!! 

Basically, I could barely get out of bed today I felt so tired. I had a hard time focusing on work and just felt like crap. I laid in bed much of the day.

When Alex got home from work we went to the grocery store and I checked my blood pressure at the pharmacy and it was 140/90 so we called up the hospital and they had me come in.

It turns out I have mild fever, but my urine and blood work was fine, and the baby looked fine as well, so it was just the fever, feeling crap and the 145/95 BP. 

I had a flu shot yesterday at my appt and they think it's that causing this reaction in me, a flu like reaction. :shrug:

I'm so upset and scared though. I'm not on bed rest, just have to 'take it easy' and go back Friday for a BP check.

My BP was 115/75 just yesterday at my appt so it went up like 30 pts overnight. Hopefully it's just the damn flu shot.


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd the BP is nothing major, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Allie hun such a big spike in bp has to be due to something external, unless you ate half the bacon in the US. Im sure its the shot hun.. Drink loads of water and take it easy.


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: Allie. I can't really help, but I do know that if you aren't feeling well, it can do things to your BP. I'm sure its nothing, just try to take it easy.


----------



## Round2

Oh Allie, hope you're feeling better soon. Just put your feet up and relax as much as possible to get the BP down. Make sure you tell Alex that foot rubs also tend to bring BP down!


----------



## CJSG1977

Feel better soon Allie, probably a combination of things and nothing to worry about I am sure :hugs:

Round your figures are sounding good, with all these babies due soon we need a new neurotic pregnant lady :haha: I'm so excited for you. xxx

I am a bit down. Just been researching and found out that categorically James will not be given a reversal on the NHS. It was explained to him that it is a permanent decision so they will only reverse in extreme circumstances... It costs £2500 minimum to get it done and there is only a 55% chance of success. I'm a bit bummed right now, need to talkto him about it.

To top things off his ex now knows we are together and has gone mental, like our relationship is any of her fucking business! She sent a text at midnight! (We were busy hehehe) She wrote.... 'dont make plans for tomorrow night, we need to talk' All I have to say is WTF! I have asked him to tell her to not contact him at that time of night unless its for the kids explicitly! Thats fair right? So I am new to be the new woman when kids are involved...what can I expect now???

And any advice on this reversal thing would be great. But I think I might have to resign myself to the fact that I am looking at a future without children...

The job I went for was awesome. GREAT money, nice company, nice boss, lovely offices. Find out Monday, and could start a week monday!!!

How is everybody doing??? xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone:hi:

Round- your symptoms sounds great! I was on progesterone until about 15 weeks and it made me extremely tired as well. The baby aspirin should suffice I also took omega fish oil supplements twice a day to help with thinning my blood because with this pregnancy I was not put on Lovenox (similar to Heparin). PS I love the ticker!!!

Allie:hugs: it sounds like a reaction to the Flu shot. Im sorry its making you so worried but at least you got checked out and all is fine with your little guy. Ive definitely heard that the shot can cause increased temp and flu like symptoms. Take it easy and rest.

CJ- sorry you are having to deal with the ex and also the bit about the reversal. I was just talking to a co-worker yesterday about this. She has baby fever right now and really wants him to get a reversal but like you said it is quite pricey to get it undone. Im not sure what the alternatives to a vasectomy reversal are or the success rate but I have seen a thread on BNB that specifically pertains to those trying to conceive after a reversal maybe you can take a peak in there or ask some of the ladies about it. 

I hope you guys can get everything sorted with the ex and she realizes that she needs to back off. 

AFM- poor Tim was up all night puking his brains out:nope:. He never gets sick so its rough when he does and I hate to see him like that. Im surprised I didnt get the bug... I really hope it stays away. 

Im still here & still pregnant:dohh:. I was so sure that after my bloody show on Monday things would really start progressing but all that has happened is more plug loss (even though my mw said she pulled the rest of it out on Monday:shrug:) and bloody show and some very promising contractions that ended after a few hours yesterday. Im pretty sure I am going to make it to my sweep on Halloween. This little girl doesnt seem to want to budge and is just teasing me. I need to just take a chill pill and try to enjoy the rest of this pregnancy rather than stressing over every little symptom because I am driving myself mad!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone. I slept really well last night but I just feel like crap this morning in general. I don't have a temp anymore though. I really hope it's just the flu shot but I'm generally not that lucky. :( 

CJ, I agree with Hoping, maybe the reversal thread on BnB would have some good advice for you! Sorry about the baby mama drama ;) I'm sure it's par for the course when your boyfriend has kids, but I bet it gets easier with time and once she knows you're the real deal in his life....:hugs:

Hoping, weeell, it looks like Halloween might be the day then, eh? It's kinda funny how the symptom spotting starts again, just like the 2ww or something. :dohh: :hugs: I hope Tim feels better soon.


----------



## Round2

CJ, have you guys considered doing IUI with donor sperm? I know that's not for everyone, but it's a more affordable option. Sorry to hear you have to pay for the reversal. Keep at it though, maybe if you bug them enough they can help you out.

Allie, glad the fever is gone. Sorry you're not feeling any better. Just take it easy and drink lots of water.

Hoping, I know how anxious the last few days and weeks can be. I hated that feeling of 'any day now'. But just try to relax, she'll be in your arms very soon.

AFM, just got back my second beta:

13 DPO: 89
15 DPO: 267!!!!!!!!

I AM INDEED, WITHOUT A DOUBT, PREGNANT! No denying that number!! 

Now does anybody have time machine they want to lend me?


----------



## Allie84

Those are amazing numbers Round! In your face, weird nurse!!! :happydance: 

Sorry, no time machine....but with that super viable pregnancy you've got going on there, just try to enjoy the next 9 months. :) Or at least these next 2 weeks before morning sickness hits. ;)


----------



## Round2

Actually it was the same nurse that called and she seemed so suprised! I was glad I got to prove to her that my numbers were fine.

Bring on the morning sickness! I was practising last night actually. I've got some sort of bug or maybe mild food posioning. My toilet and I have had a very close relationship over the past 24 hours. I actually feel asleep next to for a little while. Needless to say I feel like crap today too. But my beta news is actually making me feel better.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie-I'm glad the temp is down:thumbup: Yep... the symptom spotting is brutal:wacko: I'm now trying not to get my hopes up about labor symptoms... If I get them I just hope they are at least doing some work and preparing me for labor. I have my sweep at 8 am on Halloween so hopefully Penny decides to cooperate.

Round- amazing numbers!!!:happydance: I'm so excited that we have another preggo on the thread. Will you get an ultrasound when you see the specialist next month? Maybe morning sickness has started early for you... maybe you actually have more than 1 in there!


----------



## Megg33k

Great numbers, Rounders! :hugs:

Sorry, Chantal! Ex's are the worst... and I have less than zero advice about the reversal. I know nothing about it! I hope you guys can work something out! :kiss:


----------



## vickyd

Round thats brilliant!!!! Fuck those k ow it all nurses!

Hoping i cant help but laugh every time you say "bloody show" what the hell is that???????
Obviously being over a month early i know absolutely fuck all about labour symptoms and what not!!

AFM, im sooo tired...So much going on at work that i dont get home till almost 8pm. Luckily Hero goes to bed around 10 pm so i get to spend some time with her, but by 11 pm im completely wiped out..

Off topic but lateley ive been seeing alot of people going through the trash for food outside supermarkets. Now in Greece we never really had such poverty or homelessness as family was always there to take you in. Tonight walking home from work i saw a mother with her maybe 12 year old daughter going through the trash and i almost had a panic attack. What made it worse was that people were walking by and it was like they didnt see them. I was on the verge of tears...What the hell has happened to the Greeks?? I went up to them and gave them 40 euro, and the mother nearly had a breakdown. She practically wanted to kiss my feet. This image is stuck in my mind and i think will always be...


----------



## Megg33k

That's making me tear up a little, Vicky! I don't know how people can just ignore that sort of thing. And, then there are people here who actually make their living begging for money... and it's all a scam! It breaks my heart knowing there are people really in need and we have assholes who prey on people's emotions here who don't really know the meaning of "need." :nope:

It was really good of you to help! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

We have professional beggars here too, most of them are roma gypsies though. I generally never give beggars money but i do offer to buy them food. Some times they are happy to receive food but the pros tell you off for even asking...


----------



## Round2

That is very sad Vicky. I'm glad you were able to help the mother out. Scary times in Greece!

Sorry about work being so hectic. I can't imagine working such a long day. You must be exhusted!!


----------



## vickyd

I am but at the same time im so grateful that i have a good job that even complaining about the hours sounds pathetic. Scary time indeed but the worst is yet to come im afraid.


----------



## hoping:)

Just wanted to let you girls know my water broke at 1130 pm last night:D I will update when I can.


----------



## Round2

Yahoooo! Are you at the hospital? Sooo excited for you!!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Disco Baby INCOMING!


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo :happydance: Hoping thats so exciting xx


----------



## Allie84

Just wanted to update that I'm on bedrest for my high blood pressure. :cry: I went in today for my recheck and it still 140/90 ish. They did more urine and blood and so far it's not pre-eclamplsia but I'm on bed rest indefinitely...induction still set for no earlier than 39 weeks (that was due to the GD). I'm hoping I go into labor on my own around 38 weeks to avoid induction. Of course, if I develop pre-ecamplsia the baby will be delivered right away. I'm very scared and upset. 

Hoping, how exciting! I can't wait to hear about Penny's arrival. :) :hugs:

Vicky, that is so, so sad. It was really lovely of you to help them out. 

Round, hope you're feeling better!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie massive :hugs: sweetie try not to worry Im sure everything will be alright they are monitoring you which is good. Thinking of you hope your bp comes down.


----------



## Megg33k

Huge :hugs: Allie! I'm so sorry you're going through this!


----------



## Round2

Allie, I'm sorry. Take it easy, hopefully you don't have long to go.


----------



## vickyd

Hoping so excited for you!!!!!!!! Hope you have a quick and painless "ahem" labour!

Allie hun try to remain calm, everything wll be alright ok? Even if you have to be induced its no biggy,millions of women are induced every day.

AFM, im off to IKEA to get some baby proofing stuff, Hero has been emptying her dresser drawer three times a day so i think its time. She also baned her head on the cofee table corner a couple times last night.


----------



## Allie84

Have fun baby proofing. Don't get lost in the IKEA parking lot. ;)

Thanks girls. I'm doing okay. I have soooooooo much I wanted to get done these last few weeks, and I do feel a little sorry for myself, which in turn makes me feel guilty because obvs. baby comes first so why am I thinking of myself? I have a friend in 'reall life' who is also on bed rest for BP and I told her I feel a bit of self pity and she said she doesn't because the end result is worth it. That just made me feel worse! I can't help but feel a little sad about bed rest, surely that's normal? :( It also just gives me way more time to worry about baby and blood pressure. :dohh: 

Alex has been lovely though, buying me mags and renting some DVDs and bringing me breakfast in bed today. He's now shampooing the carpets. It's like he's gone into nesting mode on my behalf. :haha:

What is everyone doing this weekend? Entertain me with stories of your lives so I can live vicariously through you. ;)


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I can understand your feelings about being on bedrest and you shouldnt feel guilty I struggled with the fact Ben had to be delivered early by c-section I knew it was the best think for him but felt like I had let him down and we still had so much to do. It takes a while to get your head round things changing and not being how you expected. Glad Alex is taking good care of you enjoy the dvds/mags and look after yourself :hugs: Here if you need to talk.

We had a quite morning Steve has been replacing the doors upstairs and they look lovely then we went for a late lunch with our friends who have a 4 week old little girl she's gorgeous. Ben wasn't to sure at first about mummy cuddling another baby bless him. Now we're having a relaxing evening I got to have a relaxing bath and watched strictly come dancing which Ben liked well he liked two of the ladies dancing was tranfixed by them bless him. Now we're watching x-factor and thinking about putting a film on later not sure what film though.

I wonder how Hoping is getting on.


----------



## Round2

Allie, how are you doing today? Hope that bloodd pressure is staying low. I know it sucks to be stuck in bed when you've got so much to do. Try not to worry or feel guilty though. Just consider all the other stuff you've done in the last 1.5 years to get this baby. This will be the second last hard thing you need to do!

Vicky, did you get some good stuff at Ikea? I put those rubber things in my coffee table ends and they totally ruined my furninture....just a warning!

Has anyone heard from Hoping? I'm so anxious to hear!

Not much is going on here. Starting to feel a little more preggo this week. My boobs are very sore and the nauseau is just kicking in. Overall, I'm in good spirits. I haven't had any meltdowns/panic attacks recently!

Oh and a quick question. Can a person ever have too much progesterone? My level came back at over [email protected] As standard practise, everyone doing treatment cycles at my clinic is suppose to stop taking progesterone at 16 DPO regardless of a positive pregnancy test. I've still got an extra box left, so I've continued to take it as I've read so many other women with m/c's take it. Just worried I might be doing more harm than good?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Round and Lucy! I appreciate your perspective...it's true! It's only a few weeks. :) Yesterday was a pretty easy day mentally and physically, but I think today may be a bit more challenging as Alex is back at work. 

I've started getting Braxton Hicks FINALLY over the weekend as well. So maybe, just maybe, this baby will decide to come on his own before my 39 week induction date.

Lucy, that sounds like a great Saturday. How cute that Ben likes watching the dancing. I bet it felt nice to get new doors. I love making changes around the house! 

Round, glad you're feeling pregnant. I don't think progesterone can hurt. I had this same dilemma. Well, in my case I was never prescribed progesterone but I started taking OTC cream. I started worrying about absorption rates and if I was getting a steady amount (which is important) so I called up my doctor and basiscally asked if I could have a prescription to keep me sane and they obliged! So, I was on pessaries until 13 ish weeks for no actual medical reason other than to hopefully prevent a mc from a hypothetical problem I wasn't sure if I had or not. I did some research and the only thing I could really find negative was about it making the baby hairy!

I've been thinking of Hoping as well. If her waters broke she must have a baby by now! :) I can't wait to hear!

Happy Halloween everyone! :lolly:


----------



## LucyJ

I keep checking in to see if theres any news from Hoping.

Round I dont know much about pogestrogen sorry but good to hear your in good spirits :happydance:

Allie hopw that little boy of yours decided to come of his own accord hope your ok today without Alex here if you need anything. Our old doors were horrid and these new ones are lovely steve has been hanging them and painting them over the weekend they make upstairs looking brighter and smarter. Having a quiet day here its been wet so havent managed to get out yet been busy tryingvto organise Bens christening which has happened much quicker than expected its going to be on sun 20th Nov so trying to get invites made and in the post asap.


----------



## Megg33k

Take the progesterone if it makes you feel better. You're not doing any harm, love! :hugs: IVF patients take it until 8-12 weeks (depending on the clinic)!


----------



## hoping:)

just a quick post... i'll update with my birth story later

my water broke at 11:30 pm on Thursday 10/20. After almost 28 hour Penny Lace Chapman arrived at 4:15 am on October 29th. she weighed 7lbs 5 oz and 19 1/4 inches long:cloud9: 

there are some pics in my journal. I'll try to get back on and catch up as soon as we are all settled. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Hoping, she looks adorable :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Yay Hoping! She is adorable, congratulations!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Beautiful, Amber! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations sweetheart so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I'm sooooooooooo happy for you Hoping!!! :happydance: She is beautiful!!!!

I'm back from my appt....everything holding steady, labs all good but BP staying the same around 130/90. I don't feel fantastic physically but I don't feel that badly either. Baby is still doing well! He's so cute...he's back-to-back (hope he moves soon) but it meant we got a few AMAZING 3d shots of his face today. I think I'll post a few once they are on the computer. She also got a 3D shot of his boy bit. LOL it was kind of hilarious to have that saved to a disc for prosperity. 

We talked about possible induction next week at 38 weeks if BP gets worse or I get any signs of PE...if not, it will be two weeks. I just hope I go into labor on my own before then! FX!


----------



## vickyd

Congrats Hoping!!!!!!!! She is absoluteley perfect! Im gonna check out the journal for more pics!

Round, yeah i got those rubber corner thingys. I was sure they were gonna ruin the furniture but i only put them on the cofee table which is a peice of shite IKEA worth 30 euros. Glad youre not having any meltdowns lol! 

Allie lets hope your LO comes as soon as possible but if not bed rest ainst so bad....come to think of it it sounds pretty awesome to me at this point!!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Vicky! How is your week going so far?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Popping in to say congratulations hoping, Penny is gorgeous.xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for a quick arrival, Allie! :hugs:

Heya, Vicky! :hi:


----------



## LucyJ

Allie hope your little one decides to come of his own accord not long to go now :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! I hope so too! This weekend Alex and I begin to have sex again in the hopes it helps lol. Bring on the awkward positions!

Megg, how is NaNoWriMo going?

I'm doing it as well! I figured I'd give it a shot. So far I've settled on a story...but have not started writing yet. I look forward to making the most of bedrest and getting this novel written! All bets are off once baby arrives though, ha. Maybe as I mentioned before I'll be creatively spurred on by exhaustion!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Thanks girls! I hope so too! This weekend Alex and I begin to have sex again in the hopes it helps lol. Bring on the awkward positions!
> 
> Megg, how is NaNoWriMo going?
> 
> I'm doing it as well! I figured I'd give it a shot. So far I've settled on a story...but have not started writing yet. I look forward to making the most of bedrest and getting this novel written! All bets are off once baby arrives though, ha. Maybe as I mentioned before I'll be creatively spurred on by exhaustion!

It's okay! :) I have 2,400 words of my 50,000! It's not very good yet, but I hope it will be eventually! LOL I have a group I'm writing with, so that helps! 

I'm so happy to hear you're going to try it again! Yay!!! Let me know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I will! So far I haven't started actually writing...I think I'm going to go do that RIGHT NOW. :)

So, how is everyone today?


----------



## Megg33k

Made it to 3381!!! :yipee: I'm good, but tired. Exhausted, tbh. Good luck writing! 1667 words/day gets you to 50,000 by the end of Nov. I'd aim higher though... Who knows what you'll get done after your LO arrives!


----------



## Round2

Congrats Megg, well done. So what's next? Are you working with someone to help you edit before you send it to a publisher?

What is this NaNoWriMo ?

Wow, Allie, you're so close! Two weeks....max! I hope less for you. I know those last few weeks suck, but you'll forget all about it soon.


----------



## Megg33k

I have a few people who are helping me edit. I want to send it off to be considered for publishing BEFORE Jan 1. So, I intend to really get in there and get the editing done in Dec. 

NaNoWriMo = National Novel Writing Month. The goal is to start a new novel on Nov 1 get at least 50,000 words written by Nov 30. If you get all 50,000 words in, you "win." LOL


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies just stopped by to catch up...congrats Hoping, that is so exciting and you have quite a cutie!! Allie, I had high BP during the last month of my pregnancy and was also on bedrest for a week until the medication started working properly. Are you taking any medication? Don't worry about it, it happens to a LOT of people near the end of pregnancy. Hope everything goes well for you and that little one decides to come early on his own!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Yogi! I've been thinking about you a lot actually as you also had GD and then I remember you developing high BP....it seems our pregnancies are mimicking eachother's. I hope I'm like you and go into natural labor on my own at 38 weeks! Were you doing anything to kick start it? 

Oh, how high were your blood pressures? They aren't putting me on meds....just doing extra fetal monitoring and a lot of urine tests. Today my BP was 152/86 at the hosp...but 140/108 at the pharmacy! :( I think that's high enough for meds but they say since the numbers go down so much when I'm laying down that bed rest is the way to go....

How is little Ali doing? How are you? :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Hi Yogi! Loving all the pictures of little Allie on FB....she's so cute!

How are you doing today Allie? Has bed rest driven you crazy yet?

Megg, good for you! Another book started already. I can't wait for your first book to be published!

AFM, I had the most vivid dream about Vicky last night. It wasn't a very exciting dream, but you know when you have really vivid dreams about people, you think about them all day? Well Vicky, I've been thinking about you all day for no apparent reason!!

MS is starting pretty early this time around. Usually hits me at around 6 weeks, but this morning I nearly tossed my cookies on the bus ride into work. Oh well, guess it's a good sign. I've got my first u/s two weeks from today. Eeekkkk! Not sure how I'll get through that!


----------



## Allie84

That's great news Round! Hooray for MS!!! 

How funny you dreamed about Vicky...I wonder where she's been this week?

Well, I have preeclampsia. :cry: I've just spent a few hours in tears at the doctors' office. I could be having a baby this weekend, or next week, or next weekend....it's really just a wait and see game right now. MY BP is still up, but not horrible yet....and I have protein, but not horrible amounts yet....so I'm super strict bedrest for the weekend and go back on Monday to reasess. They want me to bake baby as long as possible. It's like they're waiting for it to get horrible to act on it? I dunno. I'm kind of in shock.


----------



## Round2

Oh Allie, I'm sorry. You must be so stressed. Try not to worry, if the doctors thought you were in danger, they would get that baby out of you as fast as possible.

Do you know how much he weighs yet? 

You're past full term, I don't understand why they don't induce you?


----------



## Allie84

I know, I don't get why don't induce. It's like they're waiting for it to get horrible first. It makes no sense to me. Nearly 2 weeks ago he weighed approx 6lbs 1oz.....

From what I read online they really should induce or admit me at this point.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie sorry your going through this try not to worry and rest if they were concerned they would have the baby out asap. I was monitered and as soon as things changed and they were concerned they got Ben out straight away no messing.

My friend had preeclampsia at 38 weeks and she was admitted into hospital they monitered her for 4 days before finally inducing her and both her and her little girl were fine, shes now 15 weeks.

Keep us updated thinking of you :hugs:

Round my dreams became more vivid when I was pregnant and yay for a scan in 2 weeks :hugs:

Afm: Im at my mum & dads for a long weekend Im meant to be at the theatre with my mum but Ben was really unsettled so my dad went instead, gutted Ive missed it but couldnt leave my little boy especially as he wouldnt settle on his dad this time. I did manage to pump 6 oz (the most Ive managed to get) of milk for him for when I was out he hasnt taken to a bottle that well so we were worried it wouldnt go well as he was very unhappy he's calmer now. Went to the dr's with him on wed about his reflux and finally got somewhere he's been given baby gaviscon which we've started to use hoping it will help him.


----------



## Round2

Allie...can you try to be a little more persistent? If it were me, I'd be such a pain in the ass that they'd put me into labour just to shut me up. Mind you sometimes, that just backfires on me and just pisses doctors off.

Maybe you could call the doctors on Monday and say you're really, really stressed and are worried what this is doing to you BP? A few tears might not hurt either!

Regardless.....Allie....you're going to be a Mommy very soon!! Eekkk! So excited for you!!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies..
Sorry ive been away this week, i had so much to do at work that i was working 10 hour days with literally one break for a fag. Hero is still getting up at crazt hours so ive been a walking zombie. Thank god my boss is off to Paris next week so ill only have my work to do and not have the endless pointless meetings all day.

Allie that really sucks...I agree with Round, you need to push for an induction. In greece you would have been induced ages ago. There is no reason to put you thrugh this stress!

Round i wonder what i was up to in your dream!!!! How you holding up?? any panic attacks yet?

Here everything is going to shit, they are fucking with us everyday. Im so tired of this bullshit country. I think i might join the rioters next week....Thats how fed up i am!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Vicky! It sounds awful! :hugs:

Sorry you the theatre with your Mum, Lucy! :( Glad Ben is settling a bit though. :hugs:

Thinking of you, Allie! I know you must be scared, love! :hugs:

And, more :hugs: all around!

AFM: 7,512 into my 50,000 NaNo... Long weekend ahead. Not sure how much I'll be around!


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I was reading about Greece just before bed that night I dreamed about. It sounds like an awful place to be right now. I hope things get straightened out soon.

Lucy, glad things are settling down with Ben a bit. You'll have to post some pics for us soon seeing as you're avoiding pics on FB.

So Allie....what's going on? When's your next appointment? Hmmm, maybe you're a mommy now???


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks megg the show I was going to see is transfering to the west end next year :happydance: so going to get tickets to see it. Ben will be a bit older and on solids so my Mum & Dad can babysit. Mum & Dad had a great time. We had a fantastic Bonfire night Ben loved it only cried when they stopped.

Allie thinking of you hope your doing alright.

Vicky it must be horrendous at the moment. Hope you manage to get some sleep/rest.

Round I will post some pics I tried starting a parenting journal but lost it some how :dohh: so frustrating. Ive got some pics to put on my laptop so will post some pics when I load them. How are you doing?


----------



## Megg33k

What were you going to see?


----------



## vickyd

Hey lovely ladies...
So today was the ultimate day from hell...As i said in my last post it has been a really tiring couple of weeks which climaxed this weekend due primarily to Hero's refusal to sleep more than 4 hours straight and me being up at 5 am on sat. and sunday. Last night i felt like i was loosing my mind from tiredness and beleive it or not last night was maybe her woorst night yet. She was up every two hours!!! This morning when she got up at 5 am again ready for play time i lost the plot. I went to the kitchen and started punching the fridge (which by the way has decided to leak water creating huge puddles every night) and seriously hurting my hand in the process. I started crying like a freak and when Alex came to see what was wrong i had a massive go at him which included me threatning him with bloody murder. When i sorta pulled myself together i went back to Hero who i swear to god took one look at me and looked SHIT SCARED! This only made me feel guilty and led to another hour of uncontrollable crying....I went to work and everything went wrong as expected. So i asked my mom to keep Hero tonight, i just could not deal with taking care of her. I feel like a terrible mother and wife, ive basically been crying all day and now im drowning my sorrow in single malt and malboros one after the other...Im such a looser..


----------



## Megg33k

You're far from a loser, love. Everyone needs a little help sometime! :hugs: You deserve a break... especially when everything gets to be too much like this. Don't beat yourself up! xxx


----------



## Round2

OMG Vicky, you're NOT a looser! I totally remember going through all the same stuff with Maddy. I found the older she got, the worse she slept! Do that for a 6+ months straight and it's enough to make you loose your mind. You're not a bad mom, just a tired one. Your feelings are totally normal. 

I'm glad your mom is taking Hero tonight. Have hot bath, glass of wine and go to bed early!!!


----------



## Allie84

Round2 said:


> So Allie....what's going on? When's your next appointment? Hmmm, maybe you're a mommy now???

Thanks for thinking of me. :hugs: 

Nothing going on except bed rest and waiting. Ugh. I have managed to lay low all weekend as docs suggested....but I don't feel the greatest. No real headache or significant swelling, so nothing to bring me in to the hospital, but just general dizziness when I'm up and about from bed....and listlessness and worry.

Tomorrow I have more labs, a biophysical profile, and my regular OB appt so I'm hoping I either get induced tomorrow or get a date scheduled for later this week. I guess if my labs are bad I'll be induced tomorrow and if they're okay I'm going to push for later this week and get a date set. I can't see them letting me go longer than this week with pre-e? :wacko: It's a horrible waiting game, but of course I want LO to be fully ready. I wish he'd come on his own, like today!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky you are not a loser your tired and have a lot on. Lack of sleep has such an impact on how you feel cope with things. Get yourself some rest and a good nights sleep and dont beat yourself up.

Megg it was Sweeny Todd its had rave reviews with Michael Ball in it (hes an amazing musical theatre performer, I love musicals).

Allie I hope you get some answers. I know its hard when things change and dont go the way you plan but try not to worry which I know is easier said than done but you'll have your little boy in your arms very soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you, Allie! I hope he comes soon! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Thinking of you Allie, let us know how things go, okay?


----------



## LucyJ

Hope all goes well today Allie :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Allie!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Allie!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much girls. I love having such a good support system on Disco Derail. It means so much! Don't make my cry....:hugs: I already cried this morning saying goodbye to my dog Weasley in case I didn't come home after my appt! Ha.

My appt was crazy but productive! My labs were good today and no protein, but my BP was still really high (145/95). Baby passed his biophysical as well so everything is looking okay. My induction is booked.....for Saturday!!!! :shock: I go in at 7 pm for the gel and then they will start pitocin Sunday morning. I'm so nervous!!!!

I also got a sweep today...I'm 1.5 cm, 50% effaced, baby engaged...she said I'm about halfway on the bishop scale that shows how well you will do with induction. But hopefully the sweep helps! I've been cramping ever since.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## vickyd

Oh Allie how exciting!!!!!! This time next week youll be a mummy!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Very exciting stuff, Allie! EEK! So soon! :hugs:

I'm good... chugging along!


----------



## Round2

Yay Allie! You're going to be a Momma soon! I'm glad they're getting the ball rolling. Enough of all this stress!

Doing fine here. MS is off and on. Got my presscription for heparin today and will start injections tonight. First ultrasound is in 10 days...ugghhh! Not looking forward to that!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone! Eek, so soon! Can't believe it.

Your ultrasound will be wonderful! Once you see that little heartbeat it will be such a relief I bet. :) When I had my u/s around 7 weeks I know it sure was!!


----------



## Round2

Well, my 7 weeks scans are always good. It's the 9 weeks one where things go downhill. So I doubt I'll feel relaxed until at least 10 weeks.

Less than a week to go for you. Get lots of rest now, your sleeping days will be over soon!! Just for the record, my girl is turning 5 in two months and she was up twice last night and finally got up for good a 5:30 am!! I don't expect to sleep till she's a teenager.


----------



## vickyd

Wow round thanks for that piece of info!! Just when i thouh surely by 5 years old she will be sleeping trough th night.....!!! I hate you!


----------



## Round2

Sorry Vicky! It does get easier though, she just goes through spurts every once in awhile when she doesn't sleep well. Lately she's been having nightmares there are bees in her room. I'm sure it will pass soon, but I not trained to do the getting up a few times a night thing anymore!


----------



## Allie84

Awww how sad she's having nightmares!! 

I just woke up from sleeping 10 hours last night. :blush: So I guess I am getting my rest while I can haha. I did toss and turn all night wishing I was having contractions (from the membrane strip...had them yesterday but they stopped in the evening) and woke up halfway through to eat a snack, but I'm definitely making the most of bedrest haha. 

I wish I could walk around though, as I feel a lot of pressure down there and get more braxton hicks when I walk....I'm sure it would help things along but I know I'm meant to be laying down or reclining all day.

Round, just remember this time is different. For thing you have heparin! Are you still on the progesterone as well?


----------



## bbhopes

I wonder if a stuffed toy of something that EATS bees might help her with her nightmares?


----------



## Round2

Ya, it's too bad you can't walk around Allie, I'm sure that would get things going? Are you allowed to BD? It will be awhile before you can do that again too!

I've been kind of taking the progesterone sparingly. I take put one up there every few days or so. I've only got about 10 left so I've been kind of making them stretch till my crtical week. I'm sure it's totally not needed, my progesterone was super high. At this point, I'm just doing anything I can to feel like it's different from my last two times.


----------



## Round2

bbhopes said:


> I wonder if a stuffed toy of something that EATS bees might help her with her nightmares?

Hmmm....that's a good idea, I'll have to run it by her! Thanks!


----------



## Allie84

We've started having sex again last week. :) I asked the doc if that was okay on bedrest and she said yes....to be honest at this stage in pregnancy I don't do much to exert myself during the act as I can barely move haha. But since sex might help I am trying that, as well as putting EPO on my cervix to help soften it,and drinking mother to be tea with rasberry leaves to help tone my uterus. 

Yes, it certainly sounds like you don't need the progesterone. My advice is just to make sure you're consistent with how much/when you are taking it....so you don't experience a huge drop all once. I also weaned off it slowly.


----------



## LucyJ

Round sorry to hear she's having nightmares my niece used to have them untill my mum bought her a dreamcatcher which hangs over her bed to catch the bad dreams and let the good ones through since having that she's been fine.

Yep Allie enjoy the sleep while you can not long before your little boy is here Im so excited for you.

I have finally started a new journal with my birth story its a bit long I'm afriad but if you fancy reading it then you can click on me link I think it works also some pics in it but thought I'd post a couple here:
 



Attached Files:







CSC_1242.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 9









CSC_1299.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 8









DSC_1232.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8









DSC_1327.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Round2

Awe! He's precious Lucy!


----------



## Megg33k

OH! I love the pics!!! :cloud9:


----------



## bbhopes

Wow you are just flying with the book words, very happy for you!!


----------



## Allie84

Oh Lucy he is just gorgeous!!! I'm off to look at your journal now.

Megg, I see the book is going well...you are quite prolific. Needless to say with everything going on I have not done much writing. But you are an inspiration! How are you finding it?

Round, bbhopes, Vicky, anyone else who is lurking....how is your day going?

I am not in labor yet. It appears my membrane sweept was unsuccessful. Booo. I went in for an nonstress test and BP check today and I was getting a few contractions on the monitor but nothing regular. I guess unless something changes tonight or tomorrow, Saturday is the day!


----------



## Round2

Almost there Allie! Make sure you guys go out for dinner or something to celebrate your last night alone! Unreal, this time next week he will be here.

AFM, having a rough day. Woke up to some brown spotting. It was only the one time, but it freaked me out. Then my FS called to tell me that my TSH is still too high (3.6). I really just want to go to sleep and wake up in about 6 weeks or so!


----------



## vickyd

Allie maybe have a very spicy meal followed by wild sex (as wild as it can be!!) tonight and tomorrow...Might get things moving!

Round its been said many times on this thread, a bit of spotting in the beginning is nothing serious hun...I know it freaks you out but try and see the rational side as well. I really hope the next weeks go by as fast as possible for you babes!

Luce Ben is such a cutie! Ill be visiting your journal tonight for more!

AFM, im tired but what else is new? Today i went to a new nutricionist to get a new diet plan. She promised to help me loose the 10 Kg in 3 months...The diet plan has alot more food thatn i thought so maybe ill be able to stick to it this time.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry things have been rough, girls! :hugs:

Book is going well. I like the pace so far. I don't mind hurrying! :) I'm mostly even happy with how it's turning out... even though it's ridiculous!


----------



## Dazed

Round, I think one of the girls on here actually had spotting due to the progesterone pessaries because it irritated the cervix (nothing major). I know your freaked, but try to stay calm. Its brown, so its not bad.


----------



## Megg33k

Pessaries can cause spotting. I know first hand.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie not long to go enjoy the time you have with Alex cuddle up together with your bump and just think by the weekend you will have your little bundle in your arms :thumbup:

Thanks girls he is a sweetie we got to show him of at the weekend to family friends & my aunt and uncle, and cousin came for the weekend it was great to see them. We had a great time on bonifire night Benjamin loved the fireworks only cried when they stopped. His ear defenders were a great buy steves got some great picson his phone just waiting for him to put them on the computer the I'll post a few in my journal.

Round please try not to worry I had a 3 days of bleeding at the begining of my pregnancy then had spotting till about 11/12 weeks and things were ok. Its fucking scary I know but doesnt always mean bad news. It would be so great if there was fast forward button. :hugs:

Megg your doing so well with the writing.

Vicky hope you manage to get some sleep what time does Hero go to sleep at night? We're attempting to get Ben into a bedtime routine.


----------



## yogi77

Round I didn't realize you were preggers until I saw your ticker today, congrats!! Try not to worry about the spotting, it is completely normal.

Allie so excited for you, sleep while you can, you will need all your energy for Saturday! (or sooner). Can't wait to hear your news :)


----------



## Round2

Well I haven't used a progesterone pessary in almost a week, so I doubt it's that. I had a little more brown this afternoon and freaked out. I called my FS and left a message that I need a scan ASAP. I'm also having some pulling and crampy feelings. I know it can go either way, but I'm so scared right now.


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: to you take it one step at a time :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone. I'm going to do the spicy food tonight, good idea Vicky. That's one thing we haven't tried. 

Round, sorry you're scared. I feel like half of people get spotting in first tri, it's so so common. I spotted a few times in 2nd tri and it always scared the pants off me. Cramping and pulling is something I felt a lot of in first tri...I would get period type cramps and it always really scared me. The reason I even got a scan around 7 weeks is because I was cramping so badly. It must have just been the bean snuggling in more deeply. Have you heard back from your doctor? :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

hi everyone:hi:

Lucy- Ben looks like such a happy baby:D I am excited to finally read your birth story:thumbup:

Vicky & Round- I hope the sleepless nights get better:hugs: Round, I will pray that this bean is extra sticky for you. I know it is hard not to worry but I also had the spotting and crampy feelings in the beginning. 

Allie- FX that the spicy food and sex jump start your labor. It sounds like you are already making some great progress:thumbup: I can't believe your little guy will be here in just a few days:happydance:

Megg- you are a writing machine!

sorry i've been MIA for a bit... motherhood is a bit busy at the moment and we have my cousin and her boyfriend coming to stay with us. Penny is doing great:D we had her well baby appointment and she now weighs 7 lbs 8 oz... she dropped down to 6 lbs 11 oz a few days after she was born. My little girl is an eating machine and loves her naps. On a good day she will sleep 4-5 hours:thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Round my SIL has had severe cramping all through her first trimester. She is being seen by a top specialist and he always brushed off her worries repeating that cramping is a part of pregnancy. It would be great if you got scanned though, a little peace of mind really helps through the first weeks.

Luce yeah good luck with the routine hahaha!!! Hero is 9 months an any attempt to set a routine has been a joke. I think the only way to get a routine going is by cc or cio which im totally against so have just accepted the fact that ill be sleepless for a while yet.


----------



## Round2

Hi Hoping! Nice to see you are settling into motherhood. Penny is gorgeous. Glad she's eating and sleeping well.

Lucy, don't worry too much about a routine yet. I remember obsessing over it and looking back, it wasn't worth the effort. They just end up doing what they want to do.

Allie, last day of freedom! Hope you're doing something special today!

Vicky, how are you feeling? Did Hero's night away give you a change to recharge?

AFM I think I'm calming down a bit today. Haven't had any spotting or cramping today. So it was basically one clump yesterday morning, followed by a tiny clump and brown tinged CM once, later in the day. I may have over reacted? I'm waiting on the FS to call, but I'm thinking things are still okay. I feel very sick and yucky today, will just be relaxing and taking it easy.


----------



## Allie84

That's great to hear Round! Take it easy today! 

TMI alert but I lost my mucous plug and had my bloody show last night...I hadn't lost any mucus plug before, and there was loads and it was entirely brown...which I read is a good sign. But I can't seem to figure out whether this means labor is immenent or not? Or even what it means? 

I also had a very spicy Chinese meal and sex, but no contractions or anything. The spicy food didn't even give me an upset stomach! Oh well. 

I AM cheating on my bed rest today and going out for lunch with my parents. It's Veteran's Day and my dad is a Vietnam vet...he gets a free meal at many restaurants today. My parents don't know I'm on bedrest and they don't know I'm being induced tomorrow (they are very emotional people and I didn't want to upset them). I'm going to tell them I'm being induced tomorrow due to GD. I think they'll buy it! 

I REALLY hope I go into labor today. I'm starting to crap myself about the process of induction being long, painful and horrible.

Sorry for the very me me me post!


----------



## Megg33k

Everything crossed for you, Rounders! :hugs: Could definitely be a-okay!

FX'd for your baby in your arms ASAP, Allie! EEK! Exciting!


----------



## Allie84

I'm thinking of putting off my induction. I just don't know anymore what's best for me and the baby.....

(From my journal)

UGH, I'm so confused and don't know what to do!! 

I called the doc and said I am getting some prelabor signs and wondered if I could push back my induction a day or two in case I'm going into natural labor. The nurse called me and told me if I cancelled my induction for tomorrow I'd have to wait until my regular OB appt Tuesday to be assessed again and have another date set. 

So now I have to decide whether to go in tomorrow or wait until Tuesday...in which case I won't have an induction scheduled at all and will just have to wait and see.

The doctor says it's up to me as I'm not an emergency as my pre-eclampsia is so mild. 

Just don't know what to do.....on one hand I'm worried about the blood pressure but on the other hand I'm really wanting to avoid being induced since it doesn't seem to be getting worse.


----------



## Round2

Hmmm, that's a toughie. If it were me, my biggest worry would be what if you never go into labour naturally? If you have to be induced, I'd rather do it now, before your BP or PreE gets worse. On the other hand, I think naturally going to labour is much better than getting induced. 

It depends how badly you want to go naturally. Personally, I'd probably just go tommorrow since it's planned.


----------



## vickyd

I agree with Round, id be too woried that my bp would suddenly spike leading to severe eclampsia, to wait till Tuesday...


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. It would be a gamble to wait...and I'm not sure if it's worth it, especially if something were to happen to me or baby in the meantime. 

But I'm also worried about induction being hard on him and me if it's not necesssary. And the nurse today made it sound like it was my choice and really would give no indication which I should do. I HATE that. I don't trust my medical knowledge enough to make the right decision on my own.


----------



## Round2

So what did you decide Allie? I wonder if you're getting induced right now? 

I think when it comes down to Allie, either way will be fine. Good luck today if you're are in labour!

AFM, had a major freak out last night. I had a bit more brown spotting followed by cramps and pain in my left ovary. So I begged my clinic for a scan and finally got to see my beautiful little baby with a tiny heartbeat! So relieved. But now it's been a few hours so the nerves are creeping back in.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie, is baby head down and ready to be born? I was induced and it was traumatic for me for the last 7 hours i would say. It was a long process, and you have a higher risk of needing a c section with induction. Kash wasn't head down though and would have never been born without the c section for me, so being induced shouldn't have been an option. Some people that are induced have no issues with it though. Since you do have PE, if there is any risk at all when you go into labour, they are going to get that baby out of you as quickly as they can, and so you might end up with a c section in the end. It's a tough decision to make, to wait and see what happens, or to be induced. Whatever you decide will be right for you though! :)

Vicky - Hero sleeping through the night at all? I managed to get Kash onto a schedule finally, and it's going great. I am so happy to be able to get sleep again. And having some time to myself at the end of the day is pretty good too. Over the next few months, I will be trying to alter his schedule so that he goes to bed earlier, and wakes up earlier in preparation for me returning back to work. 

Hello to the rest of the girls. Sorry I don't come around very often anymore. I don't know if I really belong here anymore, and it is also very hard to find the time to come on here too, so it's very sporadic. I still think of you all though :)


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks vicky and round its really reassuring to hear that. I got told by the HV to let him cry but I dont feel comfortable doing that. I guess I need to trust myself a bit more and not worry about what others say. The health visitor's seem to contradict each other and themselves.

Allie how are you? Been thinking about you all day?

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Mel so lovely to see you hows that gorgeous boy of yours?

Round thats great news about the scan :happydance: I know its scary just keep hold of that wonderful image of your little ones hb, we're here to support you. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone.

I'm still here! It's been a rough 24 hours for me of going back and forth. I have to emphasize that I HATE that the decision is in my hands. When I decide to wait I worry that things will get worse and I will regret my decision if anything happens, and when I decide to go for it tonight I worry I will regret it if it's a long hard labor and also if baby isn't ready.

I fee ill with worry, I've just been crying and crying every time I think of it. I don't feel confident with either decision....I am so upset the doctor gave me the choice yesterday and doesn't seem to lean one way or another and won't give me any guidance.


----------



## yogi77

Oh Allie I wish I could help you make that decision, and I wish that your doctor wasn't leaving it up to you!! For me, I went into natural labour on my own, but 24 hours after my water broke I still wasn't dilating so I had to be induced. So after 24 hours of painful contractions and no progress I was induced and they gave me an epidural. I wouldn't have opted for an epidural originally, but they had to give it to me with the induction so I had no choice. After getting the epidural, I have one word that will be saying next time I have a baby....EPIDURAL. I was somewhat against it before going into labour, but after having it, I have to say it was amazing. haha. It was enough of a dose to relieve me of the pain but I was still able to feel the contractions so I knew when to push, and I could still feel my legs. I was still able to try different positions and I got up and showered about 45 min afterwards! Hopefully that will be the case for you if you decide to be induced.

Anyways, this isn't about me it's about you!! Either way you will be having this baby and everything will be fine. Once you are holding that baby the last thing that will matter is how he got here, believe me. If you do decide to wait, I wouldn't worry about your BP. If your pre-e is minor and the doctor is giving you the choice, then it doesn't sound like there is much to worry about. If it makes you feel better, my BP was higher than yours for a few weeks before I went into labour. (150/110 range) And that was even with medication. And I wasn't even put on bedrest!! 

I will be thinking of you today and I know that everything will turn out great!! Can't wait to hear the exciting news! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, i saw Allies fb update and had to come and see what was going on. And then i saw Rounds news!!! 

wonderful to hear that Rounders, Im so so pleased for you

Allie, dont worry my induction wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. The whole thing is pretty hardcore but as long as you expect that, its not as hardcore as you might fear...and my labour was back to back. You really will be ok. The aftermath is worse, the stitches and bruising I had with forceps crippled me, i wasnt expecting it because i was so focussed on being scared of the birth. 

Which brings me onto my news....Eloise Kate arrived by dramatical emergency delivery with forceps on 22nd Oct. She's a little sweetie and I tried to upload a photo of Eloise but its refusing to do it.


----------



## NatoPMT

gotta agree with Yogi, i was doing natural hypnobirthing until the oxytocin drip started, then i was wailing 'Im not a martyr, give me an epidural' and when it worked, i was laughing my bobby socks off with relief. You will be advised an epidural with induction. 

epidurals are ace.

i know its not what you wanted, but getting the baby here safely is the main priority - my labour was 39 hours, and it wasnt that bad, in fact it was ok once the epidural kicked in


----------



## vickyd

Allie my only experience with induction was giving birth to Electra and definately an epidural is a must. I actually got a bit high off it lol!!! Epidurals do rock! Youll be fine and let me tell you this, if you were in Greece you would have been induced and most likely booked for a c-section at least a week ago. This decision should be made only by medical professionals in my opinion, what the hell do you or any woman in your shoes know about procedure in these cases????Absolutely crazy in my book....Everything will be fine hun and think that very soon your little bundle will be here!

Wow its great to see all the AWOL disco girls back! Maybe Allies birth will warm things up again!

Round brilliant news hun!!! I totally relate to your fear creeping back in, every scan gives a few hours of joy and then back to square one...Well be here to get you through the dark moments babe!

Mel no luck on the sleeping front here...last night was maybe the worst night so far. She was up from 1-4 and then up for good at 7 am....NO NAPS today at all...Loosing the plot slowly but surely!!!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Nato how are you and your gorgeous girl?

Allie thinking of you. I cant give you advice on the induction process but Im sure you'll be alright. I know its not how you wanted things to happen but try to focus on the end result when your holding your gorgeous little boy in your arms. Thinking of you and sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh wow, thank you everyone!! :hugs:

I'm going in....shortly after I posted I got a headache and started feeling nauseaus and that was the catalyst I needed to get this show on the road. I took my bp and it's still high, so it's like who am I kidding, I need to go in instead of waiting. So we're just packing up last minute and heading off a bit early in fact....

Thank you for thinking of me. :hugs: Please pray and send good thoughts my way...I'll be taking your advice and going for the epidural I think!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie your in my prayers and thoughts. Cant wait to hear of the safe arrival of your little boy xx


----------



## vickyd

Thinking of you Allie!!!!!! Think happy thoughts and it will be over before you know it!!!

So im off to bed and beleive it or not im dreading it! Im so scared that ill be waken every ouple of hours that i cant face going to bed...its been so rough the last ccouple of days and every new night i loose my cool completely...The last two nights ive cried and almost had a nervous breakdown....Pleasegod or whatever is out there let me get somesleep tonight!!!


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Allie :happydance:

Vicky, hun i know how bad it can be :hugs: i've dreaded going to bed and starting the night. I'm sorry love :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky hope you get some sleep tonight x


----------



## msarkozi

Hey Luce, Kash is doing great.....he has been teething for months, but the darn things will just not break through yet! Baby Tylenol has been a favorite in this house! 

Allie - I will be thinking of you hun! You are going to do great! 

Nato - It really sucks when you have a traumatic birth experience. Here is to hoping the next ones go much smoother! 

Vicky - It will get better, just hang in there. I didn't believe anyone when they told me he would get on a schedule eventually, and then after we got home in October, he was all of a sudden sleeping 10-12 hours at night! I have a routine with him where if he doesn't wake up before, I wake him up at 8:30 am, feed breakfast, naps at 10:30, has lunch around noon, naps again at 3:00 or 3:30 and I don't let him sleep past 4:30 pm, at 7:30 he has a bath, after then bath I feed him cereal, and then 9:30 is bedtime. He has 4-5 bottles throughout the day as well. I generally give him baby tylenol before bed as well due to teething right now. The first night we did get home though, he woke up in the middle of the night and he cried and I just let him...it lasted for about 5 minutes and he went straight back to sleep. I read in my book that it generally only takes 3-7 days for a baby to condition themselves when you let them cry, and for most babies it will only last about 15 minutes. It's hard to let them cry, and I never used to, but I have a super needy baby during the day and so I have to allow him to cry now so he gets over always needing to be held.


----------



## Megg33k

Wishing Allie luck... :hi: to all the girls who are dropping by for the first time in ages.

I'm stressing... sorry that was so brief... post in my journal though. FML


----------



## NatoPMT

cant type much as eloise is squawking in mine ear like a little pterodactyl, just popping in to see if we have allie news. as its only 12 hours since she decided to go in, i think i need to hold my horses


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Just popping in to wish Allie luck. Looking forward to your update. 

I returned to B&B but am keeping myself in the recurrent mc thread. 

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well. xoxo


----------



## pregoinnorge

OOOh ooh! I'm here too! I saw your news on Facebook Allie so I had to come over here too :) I hope you're doing well.

And hello to everyone else ! Congratulations to all the new mommies (Nato, hoping, and grand) and to round and your shiny BFP!

Big hugs to everyone TTCing and mom's having baby troubles...

Nothing new to report here, just waiting.


----------



## vickyd

So good to see everyone still popping in every now and then!


----------



## NatoPMT

Im popping my ass off Vic, watch me go

congrats to hoping!! she's gorgeous, what a little cutie. 

Amy, hold on tight, you can't be far off. 

Hows Allie. I have been pacing up and down like a nervous relative. 

so much action, i am too tired for all this action


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Hearty its good to see you

:hi: Amy not long to go now how exciting.

Nato I keep checking in to see if theres any news from Allie.


----------



## yogi77

it's nice to see this thread busy again! I'm anxiously waiting for Allie's good news!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Since there seems to be lots of plurkers I'll be plurking a bit myself. I keep up with you all but I was always a shy member :blush:

*Allie* - Bon courage! I had the Epi as well after 15 (very hard! Oh my gosh!) hours of labor...it was a hard decision because I didn't want it either but it was a godsend in that moment.

Congrats *Nato* and *Hoping* for your beautiful little girls!

*AFM*: I had Indigo James on Oct 10th - birth plan (natural) flew out the window but finally had him via vacuum (10 minutes away from a C-section) - I agree *Nato* the worst part post-partum were my stitches (episiotomies are hell). Here's a pic at 3 days old! 


Spoiler

​


----------



## LucyJ

Bleu its so lovely to see you and hear of the safe arrival of your little one he is gorgeous. How are things going?


----------



## hoping:)

Wow this thread has been having a lot of activity lately:thumbup: Its good to see so many Disco mommies posting again:D

Grand- your little boy is adorable! I love his dimple!

I hope everyone is doing well! I'm anxiously awaiting Allie's news:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

It's so nice to see you all in here again!!! Yay! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hello everyone!

Good luck Allie, I'm thinking of you. Inductions aren't as bad as everyone says.

I didn't have an epidural on the oxytocin drip - does that make me hardcore?! haha!


----------



## yogi77

prgirl_cesca said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Good luck Allie, I'm thinking of you. Inductions aren't as bad as everyone says.
> 
> I didn't have an epidural on the oxytocin drip - does that make me hardcore?! haha!

holy sh*t yes it does!!!


----------



## vickyd

Please everyone come out of plurkdom for good this time!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie had her little boy! I saw it on FB! :cloud9:


----------



## Razcox

Hello all another absentie here popping back in, my hasnt B+B changed! I thought i had the wrong site when i logged in at first.

Been away as i had more or less given up on the whole TTC thing until the FS got back to me about IVF and been focusing on other things. We had a really good show season with the dogs and took Raina to be mated a little over 2 weeks ago so puppies are due hopefully around new years. That all changed this morning when i POAS and it was a BFP, i was 2 days late but i havent been taking my temp or anything so hadnt really thought much about it. We only DTD once during my fertile stage (strangely the same night as Raina was mated LOL) so i didnt really expect to see it. So as you can guess i am FREAKING OUT, just a tad. Hope you ladies dont mind me coming back after all this time because i really need you xx

Allie - When you get to log back in great news about the little boy!!

Meg - Been keeping up with you on facebook, hows the writing going?

Vicky - I promise to be back for good this time!


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Hello all another absentie here popping back in, my hasnt B+B changed! I thought i had the wrong site when i logged in at first.
> 
> Been away as i had more or less given up on the whole TTC thing until the FS got back to me about IVF and been focusing on other things. We had a really good show season with the dogs and took Raina to be mated a little over 2 weeks ago so puppies are due hopefully around new years. That all changed this morning when i POAS and it was a BFP, i was 2 days late but i havent been taking my temp or anything so hadnt really thought much about it. We only DTD once during my fertile stage (strangely the same night as Raina was mated LOL) so i didnt really expect to see it. So as you can guess i am FREAKING OUT, just a tad. Hope you ladies dont mind me coming back after all this time because i really need you xx
> 
> Allie - When you get to log back in great news about the little boy!!
> 
> Meg - Been keeping up with you on facebook, hows the writing going?
> 
> Vicky - I promise to be back for good this time!

I, for one, don't mind you coming back! I welcome you with open arms! Huge congrats, sweetie! :hugs: 

It's going well... I'm finishing Chapter 20 right now... 31,000+ words in. Not too shabby! LOL


----------



## LucyJ

So happy for Allie wonderful news.

Raz its so lovely to see you back and with such wonderful news :happydance: Here for you every step of the way :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Cesca, no that doesnt make you hardcore, it makes you actual supergirl. I am agog with admiration. 

Allie, your little boy is adorable!!! cant wait to hear how it went. 

Bleu - yeay at photo, hes lovely! 

Razzer....OMG!!!! FABULOUS NEWS!!! 

how very exciting, all these babies being born seem to have set off chain reactions. When should name this the Autumn of the Disco Baby

Hoping for Dazy, Hearty, Jenny, Sparkly and Megg now...


----------



## NatoPMT

ps lets hope its not a puppy inspired litter in there Raz. You dont really want more than 2 at a time


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Raz! :happydance:

Congrats to Allie aswell, can't wait to see Alistair pics :)


----------



## vickyd

Raz you crazy woman...going on about puppy shows and just CASUALLY mentioning the BFP!!!!!!!!!! I almost choked on my cofee!!!! Needless to say im soooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nato i saw your post on baby club, youre pretty hardcore yourself for posting there as 80% of the time it ends up into a bitch fight lol! My opinion is that you should keep her close to you for the first couple of months, noise doesnt really bother them at this age. Hero slept through action movies on our super duper home theatre (those were the days...).


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Raz and I really hope this is an extra sticky one cause there are many of us TTCers left and you really deserve it!


----------



## Dazed

Its actually interesting, because I was stalking you Raz the other day to see what you had been up to!


----------



## Razcox

Dazed said:


> Its actually interesting, because I was stalking you Raz the other day to see what you had been up to!

How odd! I have been very absent on here for sevral weeks but the time has just flown by. 

Back now though and with a bang too!

ETA - Sorry vicky didnt mean to make you choke on your coffee!


----------



## Round2

Yay for the Disco reunion! So happy to see this thread alive! I've missed all you girls

Allie, your little boy is gorgeous. Can't wait to hear all the details. Hope things went well for you.

Raz, congrats! So much good news this morning. I can sympathize with your anxiety. I've had about 10 panic attacks this weekend alone!!


----------



## Razcox

congrats to you too round, i missed your news xxxx

Strangely knowing that its out of my hands and there is nothing i can do makes me less stressed about it all. Its already been decided if this is going to be the one for us i just have to wait another 4 or so weeks to find out


----------



## Round2

Razcox said:


> congrats to you too round, i missed your news xxxx
> 
> Strangely knowing that its out of my hands and there is nothing i can do makes me less stressed about it all. Its already been decided if this is going to be the one for us i just have to wait another 4 or so weeks to find out

Hmm....you sound much more sane and rational than me. How do you manage that? I'm pretty sure my fertility clinic is going to start screening my calls. I'm sure they've started referring to me as the crazy lady, that has called once again crying that everything is over.


----------



## Razcox

Round2 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> congrats to you too round, i missed your news xxxx
> 
> Strangely knowing that its out of my hands and there is nothing i can do makes me less stressed about it all. Its already been decided if this is going to be the one for us i just have to wait another 4 or so weeks to find out
> 
> Hmm....you sound much more sane and rational than me. How do you manage that? I'm pretty sure my fertility clinic is going to start screening my calls. I'm sure they've started referring to me as the crazy lady, that has called once again crying that everything is over.Click to expand...

LOL well give me time, i only found out this morning. I am sure the first twinge/spotting episode will send me into a blind panic!

Quick question does anyone know if i contact the EPU/MC clinic direct or do i have to get refered by the doctor? At my last visit back in march they said they would look after me when i got preggers again you see . .


----------



## Dazed

I would contact them direct and explain to them why you are calling. Never hurts to try the direct route.


----------



## LucyJ

Raz my dr arranged a scan for me at the epu and they took it from there, we were sort of under the care of the epu already as we had had tests for recurrent miscarriage done. My dr also organised for me to have blood tests to check my hcg levels she was really good and had supported us through the mc's and then my pregnancy. Is your dr good?

Maybe give the epu a ring as they said they would look after you.


----------



## Razcox

LucyJ said:


> Raz my dr arranged a scan for me at the epu and they took it from there, we were sort of under the care of the epu already as we had had tests for recurrent miscarriage done. My dr also organised for me to have blood tests to check my hcg levels she was really good and had supported us through the mc's and then my pregnancy. Is your dr good?
> 
> Maybe give the epu a ring as they said they would look after you.

In one word my doctor is crap! Last time i went they refused to do any sort of paper work until i was 8 weeks 'just in case' and wouldnt call the EPU again until 8 weeks. . . . Now i have had all the tests done for recurrent MC i am hoping they will take me a little more seriously but we shall see. God its making me sick just thinking about it having to deal with the doctors again!


----------



## LucyJ

In that case I would ring the epu direct and then you can book in with the midwife and between them they can handle your care and hopefully you can avoid dealing with your dr who sounds useless.

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Razzer, the EPU at UCH told me that it was a drop in service and that the letter my GP sent requesting my early scan was ignored as i should just rock up and say I had previous mc to get a scan. 

sorry, i have forgotten what everyone else said. I dont do functioning memory any more. Last night, i put moisturizer on my face whilst wearing my glasses. And i didnt clean the cream off. I just sat there not being able to see.


----------



## hoping:)

congrats to Allie:happydance: I can't wait to read your birth story and see pics of your little guy!!!

Congrats Raz:happydance: I'm hoping there will be more BFPs to come on the disco thread. FX:thumbup:


----------



## yogi77

congrats Raz!!! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> Razzer, the EPU at UCH told me that it was a drop in service and that the letter my GP sent requesting my early scan was ignored as i should just rock up and say I had previous mc to get a scan.
> 
> sorry, i have forgotten what everyone else said. I dont do functioning memory any more. Last night, i put moisturizer on my face whilst wearing my glasses. And i didnt clean the cream off. I just sat there not being able to see.

:rofl::rofl: Epic my friend! Please stick around, i miss you!!!

I just put Hero to bed, please god let her sleep tonight....If i used moisturizing cream id be using it as shampoo at this stage!


----------



## LucyJ

Nato Im with Vicky please stick around.

It so good to have so many of you back :happydance:

Vicky hope Hero sleeps :sleep:


----------



## vickyd

Obviously since it was Alex's turn in the morning, she slept till 8am!!!! Im happy about that but since when its one person's turn in the morning its the others to get up for any night wakenings, she did get up at 4 am and was up till 5 playing. Daddy's girl 100%!


----------



## Razcox

LOL bless hero being a daddies girl!

Off to the doctors today, gave them a call and they booked me an appointment for 10:50am today


----------



## vickyd

Great news Raz!!!! Let us know how it went!
I just had a work accident, cut my thumb severly with a triple blade mixer. Had my first stiches (c-section doesnt count) and it hurts like fuck!


----------



## Razcox

Vicky - Ouchy! Hope you are ok!

Back from the doctors and they are going to send a letter to the EPU as they have said in a letter they would see me at 7 weeks. He also filled out the form to get me into the system.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry about the finger Vicky! I hope if feels better soon or atleast turns into a dull ache.

Raz, thats great news that they are going to start looking after you now and they are being proactive!


----------



## Razcox

Thanks Dazed, was quite happy leaving the doctors which has got to be a first! Also going to try and be a bit more positive hence the ticker.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm happy to hear it too, Raz! :)

Sorry... I haven't quite caught up on what everyone else said.... I'm still half asleep!


----------



## Round2

Oh Vicky, sorry to hear about your finger. Great news that Hero slept in. I guess it should just always be Alex's turn to get up with her, that way she'll sleep in every day!

Raz, great news you're getting taken care of right away. How are you feeling?


----------



## Razcox

Round2 said:


> Raz, great news you're getting taken care of right away. How are you feeling?

Feeling a bit rough today, staving one min then i eat and feel sick. The heart burn is the worst though, but i hate taking the tablets for it too as the taste of them makes me feel even more sick. :nope:

How are you doing?


----------



## Sparkly

This thread has been busy :thumbup:

Congrats to all the new Disco Mammas.....and the new Disco BFP's :hugs:

Hi to all xxx


----------



## Round2

Razcox said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Raz, great news you're getting taken care of right away. How are you feeling?
> 
> Feeling a bit rough today, staving one min then i eat and feel sick. The heart burn is the worst though, but i hate taking the tablets for it too as the taste of them makes me feel even more sick. :nope:
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

All usual stuff. My MS is getting quite bad, like it always does around this time. I'm starving all the time, exhausted and feel like I haven't pooed in a decade or so. My first 'real' scan is this Friday.


----------



## vickyd

Raz glad to hear you got their attention! 

Sparkly how have you been girl? Sorry i dont keep up with journals if you keep yours up to date.

AFM my finger fucking hurts like a bitch! I can feel it pulsating like some alien thing attached to my hand. Im such a good employee though, at the hospital i said it was a domestic accident cause if it was a work related one i automatically get 5 days off work. They so dont deserve me at my job!


----------



## Round2

Oh man Vicky, you could have slept for 5 days straight!! I think you should change your mind about that one.


----------



## vickyd

I know im a bloody fool....Im trying to be the best employee so that i can get an extra fat Xmas bonus! hard times require many many sacrifices my friend..


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky ow ow ow sorry about your finger hope it becomes less painfull.

Raz glad they are taking good care of you, love the ticker.

Round good luck for your scan on friday.

:hi: Sparkly 

Afm: I've been to a mum & baby group today which was good. We're getting Benjamin christened on Sunday so been trying to get things organised.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about your finger, Vicky! :(


----------



## Allie84

We're back home from the hospital today! THANK YOU SO much everyone!! All of the support makes me feel so good. I'm currently typing with a baby resting on my chest after a feed. Alistair is here and doing well! :cloud9: Well, he has jaundace which we're keeping an eye on and he goes back in tomorrow for another check to see if he needs the light therapy or not. 

My birth was seriously quite traumatic! Bleu, I really want to read your birth story. Mine may be similar. In a nutshell, induction, horrible back labor, 3 failed attempts at an epidural and spinal block, 3 rounds of narcotics that didn't give any pain relief yet stoned me out of my mind, eventual success of edipural, 3 hours of pushing, vacuum assisted delivery, 4th degree tear.

I will write out my birth story tomorrow if you want the gory details! Alistair is worth it.

https://www.our365.com/NewbornPortraits/BabyDetail.aspx?birthid=e74fbc0f-c8f4-444e-99b1-69ee59e6be5e

Off to sleep for 2 hours and then we wake him for a feed (we are feeding like crazy to help with the jaundice).


----------



## vickyd

Allie sorry to hear you had a traumatic birth...But totally worth the pain AND when he gets out of line as a teen you can give the "do you know what i went through to give you life???" hahahaha!!!Ill check out the gory details cause im a sucker for gory!


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations Allie he is gorgeous so happy for you sorry to it was a traumatic birth but good to hear your doing well. Benjamin had jaundice and bf helped we also were advised to put him in his moses basket in the sun for 15 mins each day.

Look foward to reading your birth story.

Vicky hows your finger?


----------



## Razcox

Awww he is lovely Allie! Will look forward to all the gory details in your birth story too! x


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Allie! He is adorable.


----------



## Round2

Congrats Allie! He's adorable. Can't wait to hear all the gory details!!


----------



## Razcox

So then how is everyone doing today? Anyone got any plans for the weekend?

Saw Breaking Dawn last night and it was amazing! But then i am a huge twilight fan and have been for a while Ie since before the fad!


----------



## LucyJ

We're getting Benjamin christened on Sunday so its going to be busy weekend, my mum & dad are coming down tomorrow afternoon and Ive got lots of baking to do for it. Have washed his christening gown which is the same one my brothers & I were christened in. Today Im meant to be doing housework and washing/ironing but have a crabby boy so not getting much done. Think he's having a growth spurt as hes been feeding alot today.

How are you? I havent seen any of the twilight films steve wouldnt watch them when they were on sky movies. We bought the books for our niece who loves them.


----------



## Razcox

I'm fine thanks, plodding along! Guy next to me at work keeps bringing in cheese and pickle sandwhiches and the smell of the pickle is awful and making me feel sick. Cant really say anything though!


----------



## vickyd

God i hate the twilight movies!!! I watched the first one and found it too emo for my liking, the second one i decided to watch during my flight to Thailand and it managed to put me to sleep even though im shit scare of flying and never ever sleep on the plane lol!!!

This weekend is the one year memorial service for my friend who died last year of a heart attack, well be going to the cemetary to wash his grave and have a small service at the chapel...


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- Congrats again:happydance: I'm sorry the birth didn't go as planned but you're right about it all being worth it:thumbup: Penny also had a bit of jaundice but as long as they are hydrated the levels should start to go down. W also put her in the sun for a few minutes each day. I'm off to read your birth story!

Raz- I love the Twilight books! I don't think the movies are all that great but I'm excited to see the new one because its my favorite book:thumbup:

Lucy- I hope Ben's christening goes great:thumbup:

Vicky- I'm sorry about your friend:hugs:

I'm trying to pump and type one handed so please excuse any typos... i just got back from my appt and I'm 5 lbs away from my pre-pregnancy weight:happydance: Penny is doing great and was up to 7lbs 8 oz last week:thumbup:

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm with you, Vicky! :sick: @ Twilight! I tried to read a few pages in the first book and wanted to throw it! :( It worries me that so many of the people who liked my book also like Twilight...


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I hate Twilight too, and you know that shit would usually be right up my street.

I watched the first movie and kept wondering when they were going to start shagging....then realised I probably watch too much True Blood :haha: Give me northman and compton over weedy Edward any day.

Also I cannot see the attraction with Robert Pattinson AT ALL!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OMG Allie sounds really traumatic....4th degree tear?! :cry: I had a 2nd degree and thought it was the end of the world so you are so brave hunny!!


----------



## vickyd

That Edward guy is so not the hottie all the girlies make him out to be!


----------



## Megg33k

Pattinson is a big dork, which makes it hilarious that he's become a heartthrob! I do rather enjoy watching him in interviews, because he's not suave or cool in the least. He doesn't understand why girls fawn over him. In that aspect, I think he's adorable! But, no... not a hottie at all! 

Btw... me too re: watching too much True Blood and taking Northman and Compton over Edward!


----------



## Razcox

la la la la la not listening!!! But i do love true blood as well, though it worries me how far they have moved from the books on a few very key things. Not sure how they are going to follow the plots of the later books with the changes they have made now.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think they entirely aim to follow the book plots anymore... which I'm happy for. I only had to hear one thing about the books to know that I preferred the show...


Spoiler
CH killed off Lafayette at the end of book 1! No one kills my LaLa!

I read little bits of the books, but her sex scenes made me cringe in all the worst (no, seriously... WORST... no joy) ways.


----------



## vickyd

Ooooh Megg now youve made me wanna read the books to see what kinda sex is going on!!


----------



## Round2

Hoping, I'm glad to hear Penny is doing so well.

I'm not a big fan of Twillight either. I didn't hate the first movie, but the second one I thought was terrible. I agree, Robert Pattision wouldn't be a heart throb for me either, but there is something akwardly attractive about him. I'm weird that way!

AFM, I've got my scan in a few hours....and am freaking out as usual. My symptoms seem to have decreased and I just have no cofidence in my body anymore. Ughhh.


----------



## LucyJ

Round thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Round will be thinking of you hun :hug:


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck Round! Think positive thoughts!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Ooooh Megg now youve made me wanna read the books to see what kinda sex is going on!!

Here Vicky... It's an excerpt I posted to a friend who watches the show with me. 


Spoiler
"I'll do that for you," Eric said, pulling back the curtain to step into the shower with me.
I gasped, just short of a shriek. He had discarded the jeans. He was also in the mood, the same mood I was in. You could really tell, with Eric. His fangs were out some, too. I was embarrassed, horrified, and absolutely ready to jump him. While I stood stock still, paralyzed by conflicting waves of emotion, Eric took the soap out of my hands and lathered up his own, set the soap back in the niche, and began to wash my arms, raising each in turn to stroke my armpit, down my side, never touching my breasts, which were practically quivering like puppies who wanted to be petted.
"Have we ever made love?" he asked.
I shook my head, still unable to speak.
"Then I was a fool," he said, moving one hand in a circular motion over my stomach. "Turn around, lover."
I turned my back to him, and he began to work on that. His fingers were very strong and very clever, and I had the most relaxed and cleanest set of shoulder blades in Louisiana by the time Eric got through.
My shoulder blades were the only thing at ease. My libido was hopping up and down. Was I really going to do this? It seemed more and more likely that I was, I thought nervously.
If the man in my shower had been the real Eric, I would have had the strength to back off. I would have ordered him out the minute he stepped in. The real Eric came with a whole package of power and politics, something of which I had limited understanding and interest. this was a different Eric-without the personality I'd grown fond of, in a perverse way-but it was beautiful Eric, who desired me, who was hungry for me, in a world that often let me know it could do very well without me. My mind was about to switch off and my body was about to take over. I could feel part of Eric pressed against my back, and he wasn't standing that close. Yikes. Yahoo. Yum.
He shampooed my hair next.
"Are you trembling because you are frightened of me?" he asked.
I considered that. Yes, and no. But I wasn't about to have a long discussion over the pros and cons. The inner debate had been tough enough.

Oh, yeah, I know, there wouldn't be a better time to have a long yada-yada with Eric about the moral aspects of mating with someone you didn't love. and maybe there would never be another time to lay ground rules about being careful to be gentle with me physically. Not that I thought Eric would beat me up, but his manhood (as my romance novels called it-in this case the popular adjectives "burgeoning" or "throbbing" might also be applied) was a daunting prospect to a relatively inexperienced woman like me. I felt like a car that had only been operated by one driver... a car its new prospective buyer was determined to take to the Daytona 500.
Oh, to hell with thinking.
I took the soap from the niche and lathered up my fingers. as i stepped very close to him, I kind of folded Mr. Happy up against Eric's stomach, so I could reach around him and get my fingers on that absolutely gorgeous butt. I couldn't look at him in the face, but he let me know he was delighted that i was responding. he spread his legs obligingly and I washed him very thoroughly, very meticulously. He began to make little noises, to rock forward. i began to work on his chest. I closed my lips around his right nipple and sucked. He liked that a lot. His hands pressed against the back of my head. "Bite me a little," he whispered, and I used my teeth.
His hands began to move restlessly over whatever bit of my skin they could find, stroking and teasing. when he pulled away, he had decided to reciprocate, and he bent down. While his mouth closed over my breast, his hand glided between my legs. I gave a deep sigh, and did a little moving of my own. He had long fingers.
The next thing I knew, the water was off and he was drying me with a fluffy white towel, and I was rubbing him with another one. Then we just kissed for a while, over and over.
"The bed," he said, a little raggedly, and I nodded. he scooped me up and then we got into a kind of tangle with me trying to pull the bedspread down while he just wanted to dump me on the bed and proceed, but I had my way because it was just too cold for the top of the bed. Once we were arranged, I turned to him and we picked back up where we'd left off, but with an escalating tempo. His fingers and his mouth were busy learning my topography, and he pressed heavily against my thigh.
I was so on fire for him I was surprised that flames didn't flicker out of my fingertips. I curled my fingers around him and stroked.
Suddenly Eric was on top of me, about to enter. I was exhilarated and very ready. I reached between us to put him at just the right spot, rubbing the tip of him over my nub as I did so.
"My lover," he said hoarsely, and pushed.
Though I'd been sure I was prepared, and I ached with wanting him, I cried out with the shock of it.
After a moment, he said, "Don't close your eyes. Look at me, lover." The way he said "lover" was like a caress, like he was calling me by a name no other man had ever used before or ever would after. His fangs were completely extended and I stretched up to run my tongue over them. I expected he would bite my neck, as Bill nearly always did.
"Watch me," he said in my ear and pulled out. I tried to yank him back, but he began kissing his way down my body, making strategic stops, and I was hovering on the golden edge when he got all the way down. His mouth was talented, and his fingers took the place of his penis, and then all of a sudden he looked up the length of my body to make sure I was watching-I was-and he turned his face to my inner thigh, nuzzling it, his fingers moving steadily now, faster and faster, and he bit.
I may have made a noise, I am sure I did, but in the next second I was floating on the most powerful wave of pleasure I had ever felt. And the minute the shining wave subsided, Eric was kissing my mouth again, and I could taste my own fluids on him, and then he was back inside me, and it happened all over again. His moment came right after, as I was still experiencing aftershocks. He shouted something in a language I'd never heard, and he closed his own eyes, and he collapsed on top of me. 

Book #4 Pg. 120-123 (Copyright 2004 By Charlaine Harris Shultz)



Round2 said:


> Hoping, I'm glad to hear Penny is doing so well.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Twillight either. I didn't hate the first movie, but the second one I thought was terrible. I agree, Robert Pattision wouldn't be a heart throb for me either, but there is something akwardly attractive about him. I'm weird that way!
> 
> AFM, I've got my scan in a few hours....and am freaking out as usual. My symptoms seem to have decreased and I just have no cofidence in my body anymore. Ughhh.

Awkwardly attractive is a good way of saying it... I think his "natural" dorkiness makes him at least moderately adorable in my eyes! Not as Edward though... A little in "Bad Mother's Handbook" with Catherine Tate.

Thinking of you, love! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck round.

Yeah you're right about Rpatz.....i reckon he would be hilarious to go out and get drunk with.


----------



## Megg33k

prgirl_cesca said:


> Good luck round.
> 
> Yeah you're right about Rpatz.....i reckon he would be hilarious to go out and get drunk with.

:rofl: Rpatz? :rofl: ZOMG! That's hilarious! Do people call him that? I love it!


----------



## Razcox

Yep people do indeed call him rpatz, and i do get it. I find him more attrative as Edward though but i think thats a vampire thing. Was watching buffy from season one all the way to the end a few months back and fell in lust with spike again!


----------



## Megg33k

Mmmm... SPIKE! I was never quite as happy as when Spike showed up on Torchwood!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj7Q2M5hB5A


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

I can't think of the last time I posted on this thread, so hopefully I'm not totally forgotten (but it's ok if so).. I have been keeping tabs and wanted to check and see if Allie had had the baby yet..

Congrats Allie! Sorry about the rough birth, but Allastair is cute! And then I see that Grandbleu and Nato have updated with their babies as well!! I'm so glad to hear the news! Grandbleu - your boy is so cute too, and Nato hope you can get a picture up..

Eloise Kate is a lovely name - if we have a girl we plan to name her Kaitlin Elyse, and I'm big on the phoentics of names, so I guess it's not just me that thinks those type of names go well together :)

And I have to say congrats to hoping and yogi too (sorry it's a bit late!)

And of course to Round and Raz - congrats on the BFPs - try to stay calm and ride out these early weeks of the unknown. 

Good luck with the scan Round..

I had no symptoms at all in those early weeks, and the no symptoms have continued - I only have heartburn, but otherwise I could forget that I am pregnant :)

ETA - Anyone heard from Sugar? I can't remember when she is/ was due..


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats *ALLIE*!!! - Alistair is a cutie pie - I'll post you a link to my birth story...definitely went the wrong way but ended well.

*S&M* - Thanks hon - he's getting so big now...almost 11.5 pounds the little chunkster. How's pregnancy going for you? PS. I'm curious about *Sugar* as well!

*Round* - Forgot to say a belated congrats for your BFP! Hope your scan went well...I had barely any symptoms.

*Lucy* - good luck with christening this weekend!

*Twilight Series*: I'm jealous! I really want to see it but it's not out in France...I saw the last one at midnight in the USA when it came out and it was so fun to be in the theater with all these crazy ladies and tweens and teens (don't think there were many guys there at all). I'm not a twihard and the movies are a bit silly but I admit I still like them :blush:.


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you aren't forgotten, SM! :hugs: Glad to see you posting!

:hi: Bleu!


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: susan good to see you, how are you?

:hi: bleu would love to read your birth story glad your little boy is doing well.

Sugar's on fb but dont think she comes onto b&b much anymore.


----------



## Round2

Hi Susan and Blue. So nice to see old DD girls back. I'm happy to hear things are going so well for both of you.

AFM, thanks for all the well wishes. I just got back from the scan and all is well! Baby measure ahead at 7w5d and heartrate was 140 bpm. So relieved! What an emotional trauma that was. I was bawling my eyes out in the waiting room and thought I was actually going to faint walking to the scan room. I go back in a week and half for another scan. That wil be the big one, I've never gotten past 9 weeks since my daughter was born.


----------



## vickyd

Megg whatcan i say? The sex scene was ok but not hard core enough to make me cringe lol!!!!!! I read alot of Bret Easton Ellis and his sex descriptions are totally obscene overthe top kind of sex! You should read Glamorama, ithasthe fucking best threesome sex ever printed!


----------



## vickyd

Great news Round!!! I can totally picture you before the scan, i was a complete mess before each and everyscan!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats fantastic news round :happydance: completely understand what you were like I was a complete mess before my scan Steve had to literaly drag me in for our scans I just wanted to run and hide even with our later scans I still use to shake.


----------



## hoping:)

Round-I'm so happy everything went well!:hugs:

SM- congrats on making it to 3rd tri:thumbup: It sounds like everything is going well for you:D


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg whatcan i say? The sex scene was ok but not hard core enough to make me cringe lol!!!!!! I read alot of Bret Easton Ellis and his sex descriptions are totally obscene overthe top kind of sex! You should read Glamorama, ithasthe fucking best threesome sex ever printed!

Oh... I didn't mean it was hard core... I mean that her word choices make me cringe. It wasn't about it being "too much"... I just couldn't stand the verbiage!



Round2 said:


> Hi Susan and Blue. So nice to see old DD girls back. I'm happy to hear things are going so well for both of you.
> 
> AFM, thanks for all the well wishes. I just got back from the scan and all is well! Baby measure ahead at 7w5d and heartrate was 140 bpm. So relieved! What an emotional trauma that was. I was bawling my eyes out in the waiting room and thought I was actually going to faint walking to the scan room. I go back in a week and half for another scan. That wil be the big one, I've never gotten past 9 weeks since my daughter was born.

Woohoo! Great news! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

glad your scan went well Round! Hope your next one does too..

For myself, I still have days where I don't really believe that we are going to have a baby. I have been feeling the baby move for some weeks but it's only the really big movements that make me think wow there's a baby in there! I certainly look preggo though (having gained 25 pounds so far!)


----------



## vickyd

Megg youre right! She doesntwriteveery well at all, sort of like a teen writingin her journal!


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Megg youre right! She doesntwriteveery well at all, sort of like a teen writingin her journal!

Thank you! That's what kills me about "popular authors"... *sigh* I really think I could write a "book" that says... "There were some vampires. They had teeth and stuff. They bit people. SEX!" and then I'd be published. If the subject is vampires, writing quality needn't be considered (or so it seems)!


----------



## Razcox

Great news about the scan round!! I know what you mean about the scans though i am going to be a mess before mine. Hoping the 7 week on is ok but its the 9 week one i am a wreck about, never made it past 8 1/2 weeks . . .


----------



## Round2

Razcox said:


> Great news about the scan round!! I know what you mean about the scans though i am going to be a mess before mine. Hoping the 7 week on is ok but its the 9 week one i am a wreck about, never made it past 8 1/2 weeks . . .

Ya, I'm in the same boat. I thought I'd be a little more relaxed about the 7 week scan, seeing as I've never had a bad one. But no, I was a total wreck. I starting hyperventilating in the waiting room, I couldn't breath, my heart was racing and I was shaking like crazy. Amazes me how traumatized I am. I've never been so afraid in my entire life. I can't even begin to imagine how I will feel at my 9 week scan.

Susan, I think those are pretty natural feelings. I can remember feeling that way even days before I delivered my daughter. I don't think it really even hit me till I was in the hospital contracting. And only gaining 25lbs is great, I gained 30lbs and I lost it all within 6 weeks.


----------



## Allie84

I haven't read back yet....here's my birth story though!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...803866-alistair-here-traumatic-induction.html

Alistair's jaundice is going down thank goodness. It's been rough going though as we have to supplement breast feeding with formula feeding and the wee guy isn't very hungry as the high bilirubin makes him sleepy...we have to wake him every 3 hours to feed him or else he'd just sleep straight through! And then it takes about an hour to feed him as he keeps falling asleep on the breast and then we also have to make him drink formula. It must be working though as we are taking him in for a blood test every single day to check his levels and they thankfully ARE going down.

I'm kind of incapacitated with my headache. :( Pretty sure it's a spinal headache thanks for my failed epidurals. The doctors want me to wait it out though before trying the blood patch thing because my epidural space is really small and not needled friendly...hence the botched epidural in the first place. I'm finding it rough though to be honest because I need to be laying down adn when I'm up and about I get a horrible throbbing headache. All I can really do is feed Alistair and even that hurts my head.


----------



## vickyd

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Allie youre my hero!


----------



## Round2

Oh Allie, that's rough. Hope you feel better soon. Glad to hear Allister is getting better, you must be a good mommy!!


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls how are we ?


sorry not been about been taking some time off just now as i wanted a break from baby making and i dont think i will be ready for a while yet , i want too say congrats on the new bfps really pleased for you all and congrats to all the new arrivals .
i have been on a mission too loose weight and enjoy myself again sort of finding me again which i have so i found me lost weight and im so happy 

so here is a before and after pics 

Spoiler
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...159979525338_631305337_11655180_5715065_n.jpg

to new me

Spoiler
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...449225338_631305337_21579627_2054594555_n.jpg

so all i need too do is tone up and we are all good jen will be back in a happy place again :D xxx


----------



## Megg33k

You look amazing!!! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Stunning!!!! Oh Jen good for you girl!!!! Ive just started a serious weight loss plan last week, hopefully i can follow in your footsteps!


----------



## Round2

Good for you Jenny. You look great. I was wondering what had happened to you.


----------



## SMFirst

good work Jenny!


----------



## LucyJ

Jen you look amazing.

I've had an amazing weekend got a bit stressfull but the christening went really well it was a wonderful day and Banjamin was as good as gold :cloud9:

How is everyone?


----------



## vickyd

Lucy glad to hear the christening went well! Have you got any pics to show us?

I just found out that i will be going to Hong Kong in June for a week, damn these buisness flights keep getting longer and longer!!! Apparently at work everyone expects me to get over my fear real soon due to all these Asia trips...


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys I'm fricken in a happy place at the mo it's good I'm back figure skating and watching ice hockey I feel like I have a life now it's great I've even been chatted up on more than one occasion xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky Ive posted some pic's in my journal.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry that I haven't been around much. I've been throwing myself into the NaNo'ing thing. I'm close to "winning" already. :) I spent most of my afternoon with my best boy, and am sooooooo happy... It's the first time we've really talked since he finished reading my novel and he was so very complimentary (which is very out of character for him). Some of the things he said meant more to me than he could ever know. So, I'm on cloud 9 right now! I sent him with the first 43,000 words of my NaNo to see what he thinks of it so far too. Can't wait for the review.


----------



## vickyd

Megg great work on all the writing! You should be very proud of all you accomplished the past month!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Vicky! I'm pretty jazzed about it. Sad I didn't write a single word yesterday, but I guess it balances out. I really hope to "win" NaNo in the next few days. Also, going out of town. So, I won't be around much again... or, even less, I guess I should say.


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Had my weekly weigh in today and finally the first 3 pounds have been shed!!!!!!!


----------



## Round2

Congrats Vicky! Are you doing WW or something?


----------



## vickyd

No, im seeing a nutritionist and following a high protein diet. Seems ive become lactose intolerant and shes cut all dairy out of my diet, and ive cut my carbs to a minimum as well. Its been really fustrating that i havent been shedding the baby weight at all, so im super excited to see the scales go down.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Vicky!!! :)

I won NaNoWriMo last night and am now aiming for 60k words before the 30th! :happydance:


----------



## vickyd

Great job Megg!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Well done Megg :happydance:

Congrats Vicky :happydance:

Round how are you feeling?

I got Benjamin to go down at 8:30pm last night took about 45mins to an hr thats the earliest we've got him down he slept till 2:15am had a feed then went back down till 6:45am. :happydance: fingers crossed it will continue.


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Luce! :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Good job Lucy. You're on your way to sleep again!

Congrats Megg! I'm so happy this writting thing is working out for you. You must be quite talented, I can't wait to read what you wrote.

I'm doing okay. Exhuasted everyday, MS is bad most days, but seems to come and go sometimes (which freaks me out.). My scan is coming up on Wednesday and I'm a wreck. I'm already not sleeping and am having really bad anxiety attacks. I'll be 9 weeks on Wednesday, both of MMC's the babies died between 8 and 9 weeks. So naturally, I've completely convinced myself that I will no longer be pregnant this time next week.


----------



## Razcox

Yeah for sleep Lucy!! :happydance:

Megg - Glad the writing is going well, need to pull my finger out and get going on my book again . . 

Round - I hear you all too well! Both mine were lost around the 8-9 week mark as well so i am going to be the same in a few weeks. huge :hug: and support for you hun xxx

AFM - Got my first scan on 1st December at 1:30pm, its the 7 week one by LMP but more likely i will be 6+4ish. Will then try to convince them to scan me at 9 weeks as well given my history. Hoping it wont be an issue but i am armed and ready to be a pain if they refuse.


----------



## vickyd

Round and Raz totally understable...These "milestones" are pure torture! Mine was the worst as i had to go past 22 weeks to relax! The MS is a great sign though!

Luce thats great news about the sleep! We are still having issues and Hero is almost 10 months! Its a great day in my house when she sleeps for 5 hours straight!


----------



## heart tree

Hello lovlies. I'm sorry I've been so absent. It's been easier for me in the recurrent mc thread lately. But I definitely lurk here from time to time and try to keep up with you all. 

Lucy, I can't believe you have a 3 month old already! That's crazy to me! Remember last December when you found out you were pregnant and had that bleeding and had to beat down the doctor's door to get a scan? Amazing how far you've come. 

Megg, I'm so impressed with your dedication to writing. I was an English major and loved to write. But I haven't done it in a long time. I can't wait until you are published and famous and they make a movie out of your book and I can say - hey, I know her!

Vicky, nice work on the weight loss. Did you join a program to help you lose it? I am loving the pictures of Hero on FB. She is gorgeous, just like her mamma. Jen good work to you too on the weight loss. You look amazing. Before my ectopic I decided to get very fit. I was working out like a mad woman and lost about 15 pounds. When I found out I had an ectopic, more weight started falling off of me. I've never had that happen. Usually depression puts the pounds on. In all, I ended up losing about 20 pounds. My husband thought I was too skinny. I personally loved how everything fit me.

Rounders, I didn't say congrats earlier, so congrats! Good luck on your next scan. Congrats also to Razzers, Allie and Hoping. 

Big hugs and hello to Dazed and Sparkly. 

Are there any others that are still coming to this thread? If so, hello!

So quick update on me. I had my first IUI on 11/11/11. I ovulated from the side that my tube was on and Tim's sperm were like tiny super sperm. They were classified as hyperactive! I was testing out my trigger shot and it got very light, but never completely disappeared. A few days ago it looked like my tests were getting darker, but it was hard to tell. Yesterday I confirmed that the tests were indeed darker and today even more so. I'm definitely pregnant. Now I'm a complete basket case that it will be another ectopic. As if recurrent losses weren't enough to worry about. As if my adenomyoisis wasn't enough. Now I'm terrified of losing my second tube. That would put the nail in the coffin in terms of me ever carrying my own baby. We would have no choice but to do surrogacy as I'm not a candidate for IVF. 

Anyway, I'll probably keep myself hidden on the recurrent mc thread where I get to hang out with Razzers. But since you are my original girls and all hold a special place in my heart, I wanted to let you know what's going on with me. I miss you all dearly. I will continue to lurk and give updates as I get them. 

xoxo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I still read this thread everyday girls but rarely comment, I love following all your journeys though so don't think I've forgotten about you completely.

OMG Amanda, that is fantastic news, I've been reading your posts on the rm thread and I'm so thrilled that your pregnancy has been confirmed. I'll be keeping everything crossed and will think of you daily, I'll stay positive as I'm sure you'll find it hard (I did). Your news has made me smile ear to ear.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda congratulations I am so happy for you and will be sending so much positive vibes your way. I often think about you and so happy to see you here. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and please keep us updated always here for you. :hugs:

I know it's crazy how much has changed in a year. Benjamin has his next lot of injections on the 1st Dec on the 1st Dec last year we were going through the recurrent mc testing.


----------



## LucyJ

Round and Raz good luck with your scans :hugs: 

Raz they should scan you every 2 weeks untill your 12 week scan. I was under the care of the epu untill 12 weeks then they transfered me over and I was under care of the midwide & consultant from 20 weeks I had scans every 4 weeks. I know different areas have different policies but I hope they take good care of you.


----------



## roonsma

I read everyday too :wave: I do like to come out of lurkerdom to congratulate on a BFP and this one gives me massive pleasure!!!

Congratulations lovely Amanda, i honestly wish you a H&H pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hearty, congrats!!!! :hugs: I'm so happy and so excited and oh so hopeful for you. I know how frightening this must feel for you and I am sending every positive thought your way. :hugs: 

Round, I can't wait until this time next week so you can relax. Raz, I hope you are able to relax soon too.

I didn't relax my whole pregnancy and now I feel kind of silly that I didn't enjoy the experience more...I have actually missed being pregnant! It's a weird feeling.

AFM I'm just so busy with Alistair! He is a round the clock job! He's currently in my lap and starting to fuss...but I love him. :cloud9:


----------



## grandbleu

Like everyone else - I'm a daily checker on updates! just a silent one for the most part.

*Hearty* - Amazing news!!! :dust: Congratulations!

*Megg* - You are awesome - congrats on winning...I can't believe how fast you can churn out novels. Well done!

*Allie* - Wow I read your birth story and you are a brave lady...I can't believe that the epi failed so many times. I'm so glad Alistair arrived safely in the end! Here's mine if you want to take a look*
Birth Story - Natural Birth Hopeful...turned Intervention Mayhem Birther *​

Spoiler

Woke up at 1am on Sunday morning 9/10/11 - Had bad period type pain that woke me up - thought it was just being uncomfortable while 39 weeks prego so I changed position. A couple minutes later same bad period type pain. Switched sides again and again it came...UH OH!!! must be labor so I woke up OH and had him start timing. Had my bloody show soon thereafter

I did 7 hours by myself in our room while OH slept on the couch and kept timing every time I came out of the bedroom. I didn't want anyone with me or around me. I sang to myself through the contractions and swayed back and forth the whole time on my feet (couldn't sit or lay down so standing and "dancing" was my only way to deal. They came every 5 mintutes lasting 1-1 1/2 minutes right from the get go.

At 8 AM called my Doula and she came and labored with me - brought a calming influence and I relaxed a bit as the contractions were stronger by then. We did 4 hours together and contractions by the end were super strong that I lost my rhythm sometimes and cried out...singing out the window and moaning/groaning through contractions. They were coming closer together and Doula mentioned hospital. I started crying...didn't want to go :cry: I was scared of interventions and changing the ambiance.

At 12 PM finally caved and Doula drove OH and me to the hospital as contractions getting really strong and close together. Worst car ride in my life...the contractions were so much more painful in a moving car and was having trouble coping...I was literally banging the seats with my hands to get through them.

Arrived at hospital and was crying again :cry: because I really didn't want to be there. Doula couldn't come with us because of policy to have only 1 person present at the birth. They saw just from my ghostly pale face and grimaces that I was far into labor and put me right into a birthing room. The midwife checked me and I was 5 centimeters! So happy that I had progressed that far at home. 

Waters broke soon after arriving in the hospital and contractions were getting super painful...but after 5 hours I was still only 5 centimeters...I was devastated because I was barely able to cope with the contractions. The midwife suggested we break the second layer of waters (I didn't know there were 2!) I said no but she convinced me that it would help me progress. So I caved and got the artificial rupture of membranes I never wanted. Immediately after the contractions became unbearable I was moaning/groaning/crying...and throwing up and trembling because of fatigue and pain.

Well it didn't help - still only 5 centimeters and I was dying! My OBGYN came by and suggested the Epi...I started crying again :cry: - I had wanted to do my birth without pain aids but I was so tired and had been on my feet since 1 am that morning - it was now 5 pm. Finally I said OK and got the Epi and I have to admit it was beautiful to finally be able to rest and talk to my OH and relax.

In 3 hours I progressed to 8 centimeters but then I just stopped progressing again...stalled...baby was in a bad presentation and not engaging properly and those two centimeters were preventing him from moving down. UGH! - OBGYN suggested just a wee bit of pitocin to make my contractions stronger to open up the cervix more. There was also meconium in my waters now and they were worried for baby! C-section was mentioned. Got antibiotics transfusion because of the meconium.

He gave me 2 hours to progress otherwise C-section was on the table - OH and I prayed our little hearts out...I breathed through the contractions and just visualized opening up. 

At midnight midwife came to check me - she said baby was engaged better but I was still only 8 centimeters...Devastated again! We prayed again together for the best outcome for me and babe. 10 minutes later the OBGYN came in to assess the situation for the last time before a potential C-section and miraculously in 10 minutes I was fully dilated and he said we would do a vaginal birth with the vacuum to help guide the baby.

Six contractions and lots of pushing Little Indigo was born just after midnight almost 24 hours after labor first started. After his head and shoulders were out I got to pull out Indigo myself and lay him skin to skin...it was the most beautiful moment ever and made me forget all the interventions - the ending was perfect. We were left alone for 1/2 hour just me, Indigo and OH to just bond and love each other.

After 30 minutes I pushed out the placenta in one pop - so much easier than a baby for sure! and got stitched up (I had to have an episiotomy because of the instrumental birth).

It didn't go according to plan but what ever does...I think I will try for a home birth next time because I definitely think that the hospital ambiance and pressured environment to progress fast made me insecure and close up and I didn't progress at all. 

Thanks for reading - I tried to condense it a bit but it was hard :kiss:


*Round* - :hugs: I was a wreck till after 12 weeks for the same reason. I totally understand. I hope the week will pass fast for you.

*Vicky* and *Jen* - Amazing job on weight loss! :flower:

Hi to all :wave:


----------



## vickyd

Oh Hearty im o glad you came here to pot your news!! Im guilty of talking the RM thread after you aid you were posting there, o that i had new on your IUI...I wa so happy when i aw your latest tet that i started crying! I wanted so much to comment but i thought it inapropriate! I know you feel more at home in the RM thread but dont forget we loved you first!!!!!! I think thi is a lucky bfp, christmas miracle like Lucy's and third in a row in the disco thread...yup gotta be lucky me thinks!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Amanda, I am so very happy for you and this one will be the one. I can just feel it. Take it easy and try not to be too much of a basket case. I will be drinking one tonight to celebrate.


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda - What lovely news sweetie. I'm massively pleased for you and Tim. Congratulations :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks ladies. So many came out of hiding! I love it. Vicky, the last time I posted about being on the RMC thread was in case anyone wanted to read about my situation. I'm glad you did. I know a few others have too and I feel honored. Yup, my lines continue to get darker. I just went for my first beta today and will go for a second on Monday. I definitely feel different than I did with my ectopic, but I certainly don't feel secure with this one at all. I can't even identify with being pregnant yet. I just feel like I have a medical condition that needs attention. 

I promise to keep you posted as I know more. Thanks again lovely Disco ladies. You are the best. xoxo


----------



## Round2

Congrats Hearty! I've been on the edge of my seat stalking the RMC thread too. My BFP came from a first attempt at IUI also. I really had a good feeling for you. I know how hard it is to stay positive. Just take it one day at a time.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I will be keeping everything crossed for your numbers doubling. I think with everything you've been through its going to be hard to feel secure but as the pregnancy continues you will feel more secure. I know with my pregnancy every positive scan or hearing the hb feeling baby movr made me feel a bit more confident still did stop me being a neurotic mess. Will be with you every step of the way.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh amanda I am keeping everything crossed that this is it for you xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- massive congrats:hugs:i'll pray that this one is extra sticky and that you will finally get the baby you deserve! 

Raz and Round- i'll be thinking of you both next week! I'm sure both scans will be amazing:thumbup:

Blue- thanks for sharing your birth story!

Hello to everyone else... I hope all is well:D

I still get on every now and then but not as much as I use to. My hands always seem to be full these days.


----------



## Round2

OMG Hoping, that is the most adorable avatar! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck with your scans, Rounders and Raz! :hugs:

AMANDA!!! :yipee: Congrats, gorgeous! xoxoxoxo

Thanks, ladies! I like to think I have a little talent, but who knows! I think Vicky is the only one in here who has read any of my work. :shrug: I'm excited to "finish" this one in the next few days. Winning and finishing aren't necessarily the same thing, especially in this case. I'm aiming to hit 60,000... which is still almost 10,000 words away. But, I'm hoping I'll make it by Wed night.


----------



## vickyd

Megg you defo have the talent girl! Ever thought of taking a creative writing coure or seminar to refine what youve already got?

Hearty i cant imagine feeling secure at thi point at all....You will be in for a rough couple of weeks for sure. Lets take it day by day and celebrate tiny milestone like a good beta or some hardcore MS!!

My wieght loss programme is from a nutitionist who i have to ay i pretty crap at her job...The first week i actually gained 1.5 pounds beleive it or not. When she gave me the first weeks diet i told her that there wa too much food and way too many carbs. I insisted that i eat much less but i gues she didnt beleive me caue he was adament that i follow it. he wa very surprised when i gained that pound, i on the other hand was not. The following 2 week plans i have baically made the programme myself hence the weight loss. You are probably wondering why i till see her...Well due to my complete lack of discipline as a person, i need omeone to weigh me once a week, i need to know that im paying and i like the fact that she measures how much actual fat ive lost. Ill be going till i loose at least 10 pounds then ill carry on by myelf. Hearty i gave the early morning gym thing a go for a while but it really not working for me. Im the kind a girl that doesnt really wake up till noon, so i need to minimise all activities before then lol!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Vicky! :kiss: I've done loads of creative writing things. I took as many as I could in college, and I went to "Illinois Summer School for the Arts" for creative writing in 1997 (2 weeks living in a dorm and spending almost all my waking hours in creative arts classes).

Your nutritionist sounds like she's pretty much worthless, but it's good if going is keeping you on track. :) Cheering you on!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So glad your feeling different this time around Amanda, that must ease you mind a tiny bit. I'll be keeping everything crossed for your 2nd beta tomorrow, please keep us updated.

Hey Nato! Hope you and your gorgeous princess are doing well.xx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone 

How is everyone today?

We've been to baby massage today which was good and Ben slept so well after it.


----------



## Megg33k

Tired and a little on the sick side! Watery eyes, feeling run down, sniffly! It sucks!

Glad massage was good! :)


----------



## Round2

Lucy, glad the massage worked for Ben. Do you get one too?

Megg, sorry you're sick....me too...it sucks!

My BIG scan is tomorrow. Freaking out as usual. It's not till the end of the day either, which is just going to feel like torture! I've been googling pregnancy safe anti-anxiety meds all morning! Probably a little too late for that now.


----------



## vickyd

I wish we had baby groups and baby massage here....So little things to do with Hero in this shite city...

Round my scans were always like at 6pm which totally sucks anxiety wise! I always tried to be super busy at work, taking on even other peoples work to get through the day. Try and keep as busy as possible hun!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh me and poppy loved baby massage too, always wore her out aswell. Have you got a baby sensory near you? You should check it out.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Megg sorry your poorly big :hugs: hope you feel better soon.

No round I didnt get one would of been nice although I found it quite relaxing its 3 week course run by the health visitor's team, they teach you to do it and he was a good boy having his nappy off and didnt wee everywhere :haha: We did legs and feet and tummys although we just watched the tummy massage as Ben decided he was hungry but he enjoyed having his legs massaged wasnt to sure about his feet there were 7 other mums. It really knocked him out he slept from about half 12 till half 2 he never normally sleeps that long during the day :happydance: The massage oil which was just olive oil has done wonders for my hands which get really dry. Sorry your feeling poorly and good luck with your scan I hate the waiting its so hard & nervewracking will be thinking of you.

Vicky I've been surprised by how much there has been on offer were I live its been really good to get out and meet other Mums and for a lot of the courses/groups to be free. We're thinking of going to a bounce & rhyme group on thursday its for 0 - 5 so not sure if it'll be a bit to much for him but thought we'd give it a whirl.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for your scan tomorrow round, I'll keep everything crossed for you. Hope the day goes fast.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy dont know if we have a baby sensory near us sounds good how would I find out about that? How are you, poppy & bump doing?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh my 12 week scan this time was at 6, was the longest day ever, just try to keep busy.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Google it Lucy, there pretty much run all over the place, we both love going! We are all good thanks, ms kicking my butt again but no where as bad as last time so I won't complain!xx

I took Poppy bounce and rhyme from 3 months, she loves that too.xx


----------



## Round2

My scan is at 2:30...which isn't too bad...but it means I have to go to work first. I'm trying to keep busy, but I'm a computer programmer...so I'm online all day...it's hard to concentrate and keep myself off google.


----------



## Razcox

Round step away from google! I know what you mean though i am sure i will be just as bad at my 9 week scan!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Google should be banned from ttc'ers and preggo's!x


----------



## LucyJ

I'll have a look for a class sassy and see how we get on with bounce & rhyme hopefully he'll enjoy it. I'm looking into finding a mum & baby swimming course as really want to start taking him swimming. Glad the three of you are doing well sorry about the ms hope it eases up soon.

Round try and stay away from google I know its hard. :hugs:

Raz when's your scan?


----------



## Razcox

My scan is on Thursday at 1:30pm, also getting the dog scanned at 6:10pm to see if she having puppies and i am more excited about her scan then mine!


----------



## LucyJ

Raz how exicting baby scan and puppies scan :happydance: I can't wait to hear about both scans will be thinking of you on thursday. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

OMG Sass youre preggo again?????? How the fuck did i miss that??? Need to stalk journals from now on a daily basis!!! CONGRATS WOMAN!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, yes I am, crazy I know! Thank you.xx


----------



## yogi77

What!! Sassy I just noticed your news! Congrats! Xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Sassers, I can't believe you are pregnant again! I just had a peek at your journal. You amaze me and give me such hope!

Good luck with the scans Rounders and Razzers. I'll be checking in.

I know many of you were stalking me on the other thread, but wanted to let you know my betas went from 149 to 462 in 48 hours. I was 17dpo for the 462 beta. It's so early, but the numbers are in the perfect range. I have another tomorrow. Please send a few prayers my way if you can. They'll do bloods every 48 hours until my levels reach 3,000 then I'll have a scan. My arms already look like I'm a junkie.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck to round and raz for your scans today, keeping everything crossed for you.

Good luck for your 3rd beta also Amanda, hoping for a good high number.xx


----------



## vickyd

Good luck on the scans Round and Raz!!! Please let us know ASAP how it went!

Hearty i started clapping like a fool when i saw your EXCELLENT betas last night!!!!!! Ive been praying all week but am happy to pray for 9 months for you and your beanie! Love you so much!


----------



## roonsma

Wishing good luck all round in here :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Yeah Hearty!! It's looking great so far.

Sassy, you are crazy!! It's so nice to hear that you didn't need to go through the same heartache to get your second baby.

Thanks for all the well wishes lady. T-minus 7 hours to go...ugh! Going to be such a long day!


----------



## yogi77

Hearty that's amazing news. Fx for you!!

Round and raz good luck with your scans xoxo


----------



## Razcox

Good luck with your scan today Round xxx

Mine isnt until tomorrow but already feeling the nerves and had a meltdown at work because of 7 hours they owe me and are trying to get out of!


----------



## Dazed

Good luck girls on your scans today/tomorrow and congrats Sassy.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda great news :happydance: looking forward to hearing about your next lot of bloods. You do start to feel a bit like a pin cushion. :hugs:

Round thinking of you today lots of deep breathing and good luck :hugs:

Raz thats awful about your work and sorry your feeling nervous I can't offer much advice about coping with the nerves as I was always a mess but try and do things tonight that relax you have a warm bath, lose yourslef in a book or put a good movie on and eat loads!! Will be thinking of you. 

AFM: I am beyound angry today steve is owed money from a job he did nealry 4 weeks ago and still hasnt been paid they said the cheque was in the post but we havnt received it and out mortgage comes out tomorrow. I'm so cross its just so unfair it works hard, does a good job, doesnt take the piss and all he expects is to be paid on time. These people dont think about the fact we have bills to pay etc. Im so cross I've said to steve he needs to call them say the chq hasnt arrived and we want to paid in cash now!! I also have a very unhappy boy today dont know whats wrong with him hope its not his gums. Brakes my heart when he's like this.


----------



## vickyd

Round i have no advice on the nerves issue either....I was always in tears before and during the whole scan so im not gonna be a smartass about it lol!

Raz use your preggo hormones and give them a piece of your mind!!

Luce sorry your hubby is being treated like this. Sign of the times really, people are stiffing eachother left right and center. Here is Greece people are trying to get money that been owed to them even after a year. A mate of mine who is an architect is gonna declare bankrupsy as hes owed money for the past 3 jobs he did and is completely broke.


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, girls! So, so hopeful for you, Amanda! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> Round i have no advice on the nerves issue either....I was always in tears before and during the whole scan so im not gonna be a smartass about it lol!

You know what's weird....I'm actually pretty calm today. I slept great last night and I'm feeling strangely happy today. It's like someone slipped some drugs into my breakfast. Whatever it is, I'm grateful that I don't feel like a total train wreck today. I'm sure it won't last long though.

I forgot to wish Hearty good luck today. I'm sure the betas will be beautiful.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky thats awful it just makes me so cross. One of the reason Steve went self-eployed was the guy he worked for was owed so much money he couldnt afford to run his business & pay his employees so had to get rid of everyone.


----------



## vickyd

Round thats great that you are so calm! 

Luce Alex is also facing problems with keeping his buisness afloat, hes chosen to move to smaller offices to cut down on rent and utilities in order to keep his staff.


----------



## Allie84

Oh Hearty, that's wonderful!!! :hugs: So happy to hear that!!! :happydance: Can't wait until you reach 3,000 and get a scan! 

Good luck Round and Raz!!! My thoughts are with you both. :hugs:
 
Lucy, that is such a shame! I feel for you and Steve...that makes me really angry! I hope you get it sorted with them asap. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Any scan updates yet?xx


----------



## heart tree

Betas are in.

15 dpiui - Saturday - 149
17 dpiui - Monday - 462
19 dpiui - Today - 1411

Still doubling and then some. Another small victory. Also nice to be able to get them on the same day now. Thanks doc! I'm beginning to at least feel like this isn't an ectopic. Still don't have a lot of hope that it is a keeper, but one thing at a time.

Rounders, how was the scan?


----------



## roonsma

Brilliant numbers Amanda :) Little steps hun :hugs:


----------



## Round2

All is good on this end! Baby had a good strong heartbeat and measured a few days ahead. Phew!!

Awesome numbers Hearty!!


----------



## heart tree

Good news all around today. How exciting for you Round!


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome news today girls:happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay fantastic news girls, sooo happy for you both.xx


----------



## Razcox

Wooo Hooo thats what we like to hear ladies! Hoping the good luck carries on for me tomorrow now :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

I hope so too Raz. You deserve to get good news.


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Way to go Round and Hearty!!!!!!! In this crazy train girls each piece of good news should be celebrated! 

Raz all the best today, good things come in threes so chin up!

I had my weekly weigh in this morning, another 2 pounds this week! Not as much as i hoped but baby steps right?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well done vicky, any weight loss is fantastic, at least you've not gained, all the 2lbs will soon add up.

How's hero?xx


----------



## vickyd

Sass youre right, at this point not gaining is the most important thing lol!

Hero is a handful, im not one to moan but seriously could she sleep any less?????? Im up every 2 hours every night, she wakes up ready to play every single time....I then have to put in a full days work so you can imagine the state im in....The bags under my eyes are uncoverable by even the best of concealers! You and Cazz are sooooo lucky with your lazy bubbas!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh hunny, that sounds exhausting, I don't know how you do it. Do you think it's bad habits? Or just that she's not tired, surely she myst be though! Does she still nap much in the day? You must be at your witts ends with it.

I know lucky I've been with Poppy, I'm convinced the next one will be a devil to
make up for it.xx


----------



## vickyd

shes not much of a napper either...She has 1 half hour nap around noon and one 2 hour nap at 3pm. She never goes to bed before 9 pm! I think my lack of sleep is not helping my weightloss (hoping as a professional what do you think???) this is something i read on a weight loss site... I really hope your next bubba is not like Hero...Its really draining and sometimes you feel like you cant enjooy your baby!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh that's correct actually re the lack of sleep and weightloss. Poppy has no
long naps all day but I don't think that relates her her sleeping through! I really hope the next one isn't hard or I'll never cope with 2 under 1!

I totally understand how you feel, I get like that from one bad night so I really feel for you.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Amanda thats great news :happydance:

Yay Round more great news :happydance:

Well done Vicky :happydance:

Raz thinking of you today good luck :hugs:

Vicky Benjamin doesnt often to go to sleep before 9pm we try and get him down earlier but it rarely works mind you it used to be we couldnt get him down before 11pm so its got better but he does sleep well at night only waking once for a feed and normally goes back down straight away. He cluster feeds in the evening which I think is why he doesnt go down earlier. I feel for you that must be so hard I hope things get better for you and you manage to get more sleep.


----------



## Round2

Good luck today Raz. All the in utero Disco babies have been very good this - I'm sure the good news will continue to come for you too. 

Vicky, you're doing fabulous. I don't know how you're functioning! Exercise, working full time and taking care of a baby all night. You're a machine woman! Make sure you take it easy on yourself though, you're going to burn out.

Sassy, I hope your theory is right. My daughter had colic for 5 months and didn't sleep till she was 2. I figure my next kid will come out fully potty trained.

Lucy, glad to hear Ben has a good night time routine. Sounds like he's got it all figured out.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ohhh nooooo please don't say that! Mind you I forgot how hard the early days were when Poppys reflux was so bad but thankfully she's always been a pro sleeper!x


----------



## vickyd

Lets not all forget how Hero was also the queen of reflux!!!! So reflux, prematurity, vampire my next kid better be jesus or else!!!


----------



## Round2

Alright then, we'll have to order easy babies all around next time!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

> Lets not all forget how Hero was also the queen of reflux!!!! So reflux, prematurity, vampire my next kid better be jesus or else!!!

:rofl:

Ive got to take Ben for his next lot of jabs :cry: at least this is it untill he's one.


----------



## vickyd

Oh i forgot ALLERGIES to the long list of traits Hero has!!!!!!

Luce i fuckin hate jabs...without fail we spike a fever for 48 hours!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Calpol at the ready Luce!

I bet Poppy is a devilish toddler and Hero will be an angel!x


----------



## vickyd

Yeah i dont see that happening! Apparently Alex was Damian (omen devil baby) until he hit puberty! My MIL tells stories of when she went to the park and as soon as they were spotted all the other mothers would take their kids and leave!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Right back from the scan and not great news but not bad news either. Scan showed a sac and yolk but no HB as i have been put back to just over 6 weeks. Was quite surprised as my consultant for Recurrent MC did the scan not the normal EPU girls. I think this may have been why no HB was seen as he didnt seem to want to zoom in as much as i have seen them do. He just measured the sac and told me to come back in two weeks for another scan and we should see a lot of difference.

So like i say not the best news but not awful just sort of no better off really!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hahaha that's so funny, maybe lock her up until she's 16 then! :rofl:

BUT saying that, my MIL says Danny was an awfu; baby, cried 24/7, hated being out, hated everything and everyone, hated seeing santa, hated other child, he use to pretend to puke at infant school just to go home, naughty boy! Thankfully (so far) Poppy is nothing like that!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That good news Raz, I never saw HB at Poppys first scan and nor with this one either, they always said I was 6 weeks but I went back at 8 and there was perfect hb's and I measured at least 4 days ahead of previous date given.

Seeing the sac and yolk is a very positive first scan.xxx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy that's really good to know. I also believe a sac and yolk are great signs and there is still time for a hb to be seen. Raz I know how hard it is to get inconclusive news, but I really think there's hope for little Razzer bean.


----------



## Round2

You know, I always wondered why doctors give scans during the 6th week. There are so many stories where women get concerned about not seeing a heartbeat. They should just make you have one at 5 weeks to confirm at pregnancy and again at 7.5. I know it's fustrating, but hang tight - things are looking good so far.


----------



## heart tree

That's a good point Round. I'm going to get one if/when my levels reach 3000 just to confirm it isn't in my tube. But maybe I'll wait after that for the next one. There are tons of stories about this happening. I feel like the majority I read are like this and it adds added stress. We should be the doctors and make the rules!


----------



## Round2

My clinic won't scan you until 7w3d. The only reason I got a scan at 6 weeks was because I was having pain on one side and I was spotting...so they had to rule out an ectopic. Looking back, I should have begged for a 5 week scan, then I would have been okay till 7 weeks.


----------



## Razcox

Sassy thanks for that really calms me down! I guess its just after everything thats happened i dont have much faith left any more. But as you say everything looked good anfd the dr wasnt worried in the least so i guess i just have to wait and see.

Round and Hearty - I agree and if i had my way i wouldnt have been scanned until 9 weeks as really it doesnt mean much before then as i have seen HB at 8 weeks and then lost them days later. But they wanted to see me and i needed to get into the system. Early scans do just seem to cause more stress then anything


----------



## vickyd

Raz i agree with the other girls, its good that he saw a yolk sac and 6 weeks is really early. My doc wont scan until at least 7 weeks, for most of his patients its 8 weeks but just to stop me phoning him all the time he scaned me at 7w3d.


----------



## Allie84

Raz, sounds like a good scan! I'm sure it was frustrating not to get the doctor to zoom in for a heartbeat but a scan and pole are great. :hugs:


Vicky, you must be exhausted! I'm up every 2 hours with Alistair but I don't have to work OR work out during the day. Last night he had one chunk of 3 hour sleep and it was amazing!

A question regarding middle of the night....do you have Alex get up and help you out at all? Does he change Hero? Same for everyone else...do you have your DHs get up when LOs are up in the night?

Alex will get up and change Alistair and burp him after I feed him but I feel bad now he's back at work so I haven't been waking him up. It would make it easier for me but I'm not sure if that's normal/nice of me or not.

Hearty and Round, great news from yesterday btw. I can't remember if I posted yesterday so I'm just going to congratulate you again...or for the first time. My brain is mush.


----------



## heart tree

Round, can you describe the one sided pain you were having? Did they ever determine what was causing it? Do you still feel it? Are you taking progesterone? Did you spot through that? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> Round, can you describe the one sided pain you were having? Did they ever determine what was causing it? Do you still feel it? Are you taking progesterone? Did you spot through that? Inquiring minds need to know.

No problem! It started around 5w6d and last until around 6w4d. The pain was similar to the ovulation pain I had when I was taking clomid or follitism. It was constant and a little more than just a dull ache. If I tried to sleep on that side, I got a sharp stabbing pain. The docs looked at my ovaries and couldn't see anything, they figure it was just from my uterus stretching?? I still get it from time to time, but it's much less severe than what I experience earlier on.


----------



## Megg33k

I consider all of this GREAT news! :happydance: Congrats, girls!


----------



## heart tree

That's very similar to what I've been feeling. I feel it on my left side primarily, but have also felt it on my right. I know it can't be an ectopic on my right side, since there's no tube there. But obviously I worry about my left side. I keep praying it is a corpus luteum cyst or round ligament pain. I've never noticed ovulation pains, but the sensation is definitely where my ovaries/tubes are. Thanks for that. Makes me feel better.


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> That's very similar to what I've been feeling. I feel it on my left side primarily, but have also felt it on my right. I know it can't be an ectopic on my right side, since there's no tube there. But obviously I worry about my left side. I keep praying it is a corpus luteum cyst or round ligament pain. I've never noticed ovulation pains, but the sensation is definitely where my ovaries/tubes are. Thanks for that. Makes me feel better.

I occasionally would feel a tug on the right side as well (my pain was on the left too). I also did an IUI and was stimulated for that cycle. Perhaps all the extra follicles are gave us more corpus leteum pain?


----------



## heart tree

Round2 said:


> I occasionally would feel a tug on the right side as well (my pain was on the left too). I also did an IUI and was stimulated for that cycle. Perhaps all the extra follicles are gave us more corpus leteum pain?

That could be. I never thought of that. I only produced one dominant follicle, but some of them were definitely growing. So confusing. Why can't they have tests that give us earlier info! There is so much waiting in this process, it's maddening.


----------



## heart tree

PS - Round, you got knocked up on my birthday, 10/12!


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> PS - Round, you got knocked up on my birthday, 10/12!

Well, I guess it was a lucky day!


----------



## LucyJ

Raz I'm with the other girls is all looking good. The first scan I had with Ben they didnt see a hb we went back a week later and there was one but I understand how you must be feeling. I had seen a hb in previous pregnancy so there was always that part of me that wasn't reassured by it (although it was wonderful to see) untill I got past the 10 week scan which was a biggie for us and then the 12 week scan. Take it one step at a time. :hugs:

Well Benjamin's injections went very well he's such a brave little boy he copes so well. He had a little sleep after and is now wide awake and giving big smiles. I have calpol on hand so we will see how he goes. With the first lot it knocked him for 6 the 2nd lot he slept then had a fever and so who knows what will happen this time.

Allie once Steve went back to work I never got him to get up as I didnt think it was fair although he did occasional help if he was wake or I had a really bad night but he does do the weekends I've always said the nappies are his at the weekend although he doesnt do them all he does the majority. He normally has Ben up on a sat or sun morning with him so I can have lie in gives him and Ben some time together aswell, I'll feed him then steve will take him.


----------



## vickyd

Allie for the three months i was at home with her i did like 90% of the night shifts. Alex let me have a snooze every morning before he left as he makes his own hours. Now that we both work its 50/50!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh Hearty i've just logged on to read your news!!! Fantastic stuff, lets hope those numbers continue to get better. I had pain on one side and then spotting at 8w and they said at my early scan it was probably corpus luteum.

Allie - In the first few weeks before my husband went back to work he would do one night feed and i'd do the other. Then once he got back to work i'd always get up as I figured this was my job now and i'd hate him to have to go to work being tired. Then once luca started going through the night without feeding i'd get up if he needed resettling but if I couldn't get him back to sleep easily my husband would sometimes get up to help out. Hubby gets Luca up in the morning though before he goes to work and lets me have a lie in.


----------



## NatoPMT

me too me too, the preggo grapevine stretches far and wide

*CONGRATULATIONS*

to hearty!!!

i dont know why i am staking a claim to a boyby already. but apparently i am. 

just wonderful news.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. It's still so early, I'm having a hard time accepting that I'm even pregnant. I'm going to get more betas done today, Sunday and Tuesday. I have my first scan on Tuesday. I'll only be 5+4 so we won't see much, but my doctor just wants to make sure it is in my uterus and not my tube. I'm so scared every second of every day. I started having cramps last night. I wanted them so badly because I thought it would reassure me that the pregnancy was in my uterus. Now that I feel them, they scare me. And I noticed a scant, barely noticeable tinge of color on the applicator I use to insert my progesterone suppository. I know it was blood, but it was so minimal and so light, I couldn't tell if it was brown or pink. I only noticed it when I wiped the applicator with TP and saw it on the white TP, barely. These early days just suck. I'm so mad/sad I can't enjoy this.


----------



## NatoPMT

Rounders, fabbo news on your scan. And i never say 'fabbo' 

Razzer, sounds like everything is developing in the right direction. How do you feel about the dates? A late implantation might throw things off by a couple of days too dont forget. 

Vic, that baby Hero is a mischievous little dot isnt she. You are doing so well. 

For me: Eloise is wonderful and i am a very lucky mummy. She's so adorable. Shes got the most comical range of faces and squeaks.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Thanks girls. It's still so early, I'm having a hard time accepting that I'm even pregnant. I'm going to get more betas done today, Sunday and Tuesday. I have my first scan on Tuesday. I'll only be 5+4 so we won't see much, but my doctor just wants to make sure it is in my uterus and not my tube. I'm so scared every second of every day. I started having cramps last night. I wanted them so badly because I thought it would reassure me that the pregnancy was in my uterus. Now that I feel them, they scare me. And I noticed a scant, barely noticeable tinge of color on the applicator I use to insert my progesterone suppository.* I know it was blood, but it was so minimal and so light, I couldn't tell if it was brown or pink*. I only noticed it when I wiped the applicator with TP and saw it on the white TP, barely. These early days just suck. I'm so mad/sad I can't enjoy this.

This is always going to be a frightening period with added anxiety, its unavoidable. I bled at about this time too. It could be your cervix shedding, implantation, or just a bit of a breakthrough bleed. 

I didnt enjoy it either and it wont be easy but its just a case of hanging in there and getting each milestone out of the way. It does get easier and you will be able to enjoy being pregnant, even if you have to wait until 20 weeks to do so


----------



## vickyd

Hearty babes its gonna be really hard to keep your spirits up these first weeks... I agree with Nato about taking it one step at atime and trying to enjoy the small milestones. I hated every second of my pregnancy, was alsmost depressed until the 25 th week. Its not fair we cannot enjoy the best time in a womans life. We have this place though where we can draw some strength and express ourselves without the inevitable eye rolling.


----------



## heart tree

Thank you lovelies. I know it's a one day at a time kind of thing. I get more anxious on the days that I have betas, and sadly I'm having them every 48 hours, so that's a lot of anxiety! Tuesday I'll hopefully be done with betas and hopefully the scan will show something positive. If the numbers are good today, I'll try to relax until Sunday. Ok, off to get bloods now. Should have the results in about 6 hours. xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Hearty!!!


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Amanda!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda good luck I know its scary but as the girls said one step at a time. I wont tell you not to worry as I know its impossible not to its such a scary time it sucks that we cant enjoy those early moments I dont think I started to relax untill I started to feel Ben move and even then I would panic.

Sending :hugs: to you

:hi: Nato good to see you


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck amanda, I'm feeling really positive for you.

I've bled so much this pregnancy, spotting and full on heavy bleeding with clots and amazingly the baby is fine, shows that not all bleeding however light or heavy leads to mc.

Roll on Tuesday, I'm sure just seeing a sac in the right place will put your mind at rest massively!x


----------



## Round2

Good luck today Hearty. I know how feel about the betas. I hated them! Despite the fact I was peeing on sticks and seeing darker lines each day, they totally stressed me out. 

I also had spotting this pregnancy and I completely lost it. Everything has been fine so far so another testement that blood isn't always bad.

You know it always makes me wonder how many normal (non PAL) pregnant women spot. If I hadn't been inspecting the tissue for 10 minutes under 3 different kinds of light then jabbing tissue back inside my cervix, I probably won't have noticed my spotting. I bet the majority of women experience blood, but only half of them ever notice it.

Hiya Nato!! So glad to hear things are going well with Elosie.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So true round!

How long until amandas result?xx


----------



## heart tree

I should have results back in about 4 hours. I'll call in 3 and see if they are in yet. If I wasn't PAL, I definitely wouldn't have noticed this blood. It hasn't even shown up on my pantyliner!


----------



## vickyd

My SIL had like massive blood clots for ages! The first time it hapened i was there; She walks out of the bathroom and casually mentions some blood and clots. I froze and panicked, she had ice cream...


----------



## Round2

OMG Vicky, that made me laugh! Can you imagine? If I saw clot right now I'd probably go into cardiac arrest.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god Vicky!! I had bleeding in my pregnancy with Ben and it scared the crap out of me didnt help that the dr's werent overly optimistic. I had heavy bleeding at the beginning and horrendous cramps then spotted till about 11 weeks they could never give me a reason for it. I like to think the cramping was because he was getting nice and snug inside me.


----------



## heart tree

I am amazed at how many stories I hear about bleeding on this site. It seems more common than not! I've only had severe bleeding in one of my pregnancies and it was awful. And it didn't get me my baby. I was a wreck. I'd be even more of a wreck now.
Just put in another suppository and no hint of blood anywhere. Still waiting for betas...


----------



## LucyJ

The daft thing is Amanda when the spotting I had stopped I was convinced that meant something was wrong. There was literally no happy ground for me I worried when I bleed and I worried when I didnt being PAL really does cause a lot of worry and stress. 

Glad there's no more blood do you think you could of just caught yourself when putting the suppository before.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

It's funny how our brains work like that Lucy. PAL is almost like having a clinical mental condition. I don't think the majority of the population realizes the toll it takes on us.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I definately agree with that Amanda, I didn't feel sane at all throughout most of my pregnancy with Poppy, however I feel so different this time!

Must be nearly beta time


----------



## heart tree

That's great that you are able to feel calm Sassy, you so deserve it!

My betas are in, but they didn't have the number. They had to write a note to my doctor to have her call or email me with the results. Soooo frustrating! Stay tuned.


----------



## vickyd

GRRRRRRRRR!!!! Hurry up doctor!


----------



## LucyJ

Checking in they dont making getting results easy.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Grrrr how frustrating for you, hurry up and call!xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

GAH! Hurry up Doctor!

I think the only day I didn't worry about something in my pregnancy was the day I gave birth. Something just took over and I was like "right, time to push this baby out" :lol:


----------



## heart tree

Still didn't hear back from the doctor, so I called again and I got the number. The number is 3081 at 21dpo. It was 1411 48 hours ago. Still doubling in less than 48 hours. I read that after they reach 1200 they can take 72 - 96 hours to double, so I'm pleased they are still doubling so quickly. I still can't seem to shake these nerves I have though.

I'm glad it's Friday. I'm going to go home and take it super easy all weekend. I bought some fabric and am going to sew some comfy pajama pants to lounge around in. 

As a recap - here are my numbers to date in case you feel you need more info:

15 dpo - 149
17 dpo - 462
19 dpo - 1411
21 dpo - 3081


----------



## Megg33k

Very excited about your #'s, Amanda! Doing a silent dance of joy over here!!! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic numbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

You're doing great Hearty! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: great numbers Amanda so happy for you. You said you had a scan tuesday will you then get regular scans?


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. Next freak out will be Sunday.


----------



## heart tree

Luce, I'm not sure how often they'll want to scan me after Tuesday. I imagine we just need to get through Tuesday before making any other plans. In the past they've tried to schedule things in advance for me and it never worked out. I think we're on a scan by scan basis at this point. 

I'm actually working with two hospitals. My regular one is where I'm getting the labs done. That's also where I'm getting my scan on Tuesday. But then I'm also working with specialists who did the IUI and they want to monitor me as well. So I may be going in for a lot of scans! LOL!


----------



## LucyJ

Its good they are taking care of you!

Steve just asked if things were ok I told him you were waiting for numbers and he wanted me to say "to send his best wishes to you and Tim". He remembers how scary it is waiting for blood test results and scans etc so wanted me to send all his best & congratulations.

I think taking it one step at a time is the best way to cope sometimes. Its good that you will be monitored.


----------



## heart tree

That's so sweet of Steve. Tell him thank you! You guys are awesome.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wooooo hooooooo thats made my Friday night, so pleased for you Amanda.xx


----------



## heart tree

Had a little bit of a scare today. Some spotting appeared. Went for a scan. Not much they could see but thought they saw a sac in my uterus. Didn't see any blood. What a rollercoaster day. I wrote the full update in the RPL thread in case anyone is interested. What a process this is!


----------



## vickyd

Oh Hearty what a day... The numbers are great hun and with the scan showing the beginning of a sac in the uterus, i think its safe to say no ectopic! Try and get through the weekend and Tuesday will be here soon enough! Love ya


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, those are great HCG levels!!! I'm feeling very hopeful for you. I teared up reading your account of your day on the RMC thread. I know that horrible sinking feeling of going to the bathroom and seeing spotting. :( :hugs: I had it a few times during my pregnancy and I'm currently sitting with a healthy baby...but each time I spotted, I felt like it was the end. Even the day I spotted 3 hours after my 19 week scan. :dohh: I hope Tues comes quickly so you can have even further peace of mind.


----------



## Round2

Oh boy, what a day! I know that feeling of assuming it's over. The day I spotted I took a sleeping pill that night, becuase I was certain it was over! I know it's hard to be hopeful, but really things are looking very good for you. Those are amazing betas, and you saw exactly what you're suppose to see on a 5 weeks scan. I had one last pregnancy and they said exactly the same thing to me. They saw a sac..could have been fluid, but was most likely a pregnancy.


----------



## yogi77

Hearty I just wanted to give you a big congratulations! Your numbers are awesome, everything sounds promising so far!:hugs:

Raz at my 6 week scan with Ali they couldn't see a hb either...sounds pretty much the same, but they "weren't sure" if they saw a yolk sac. 
Had a follow up scan at 7w 3d and everything was perfect with a strong hb! So hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Just offering big :hugs:! I know how hard it can be!


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: Amanda


----------



## Allie84

How is everyone's weekend going? Hearty, how are you feeling?


----------



## heart tree

15dpo - 149
17dpo - 462
19dpo - 1411
21dpo - 3081
23dpo - 5629

So they didn't quite double this time, but I read that levels between 0-1200 should double every 48 hours. Numbers between 1200-6000 should double every 72 - 96 hours and numbers 6000+ should double every 96 hours.

These new betas show that mine are doubling at 55 hours, so I think I'm still looking pretty good.

I just wiped and there was more pink blood. It's very light but I hate seeing it. On Friday I had the same thing, it was pink mixed with a little brown. The next two days was mostly brown and barely noticeable and just now was pink again. Never any red blood. I'm so confused and scared. My numbers look good. No cramping. Where is this blood coming from??? I know most of you also went through this too. But it's hard to find comfort in that until I'm on the other side sharing my story of spotting/bleeding but having a healthy baby. 

I have another beta on Tuesday morning and go in for a scan on Tuesday afternoon. I'm just going to try and relax until then. I'm going insane in my head. This is just not fun.

Sorry all of my posts have been centered around me. Obviously I'm not very stable right now.

But I will ask, how is everyone doing? 

I did manage to see Sting last night, though had a hard time enjoying because I kept doing a "knicker check." Tim got to meet Sting the night before. Soooo jealous! I did get to sit in the theater during the sound check and Sting came out on the stage to inspect the stage a few hours before the show. I was one of the only people in there and definitely the only woman and he did take a few quick glances my way. My heart nearly jumped out of my chest. I was only a few feet away. I wanted so badly to say something, but knew it wasn't appropriate. So I just kept glancing at him. That was a highlight for an otherwise stressful weekend. Am going to attempt to take a nap now to relax my brain and body.


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: amanda its all looking so good but I understand your fears and how hard it is to have hope. Dont worry about your posts we're here for you and want to be you have to focus on you right now.

Wow to seeing Sting and being at the soundtrack.

Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty numbers are looking great hun...Roll on Tuesday and the scan, maybe then you will catch a breath for a few weeks. We are here for you to post endlessly about yourself. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Great numbers hearty, wish I has mine for you to compare, would maybe help ease your mind. Roll on Tuesday, I'm sure the next beta and scan will make you feel so much better, hang in there your doing great, I remember how stressful these first few weeks are so totally understand what your going through. Big hugs.

Glad sting managed to occupy your mind for a little while 

I had a good weekend ta, consist of mainly Xmas shopping and putting up Xmas decs so wasn't too exciting!xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy - congratulations!!!! wow at your sneak pregnancy. How do you feel about having a baby and another one when Poppy is under a year? I ask cos i gotta get my skates on if its going to happen for me again as I am knocking on - i mightve missed the boat, but the thought of having a baby and a bump is absolutely terrifying. 

Hearty: 



vickyd said:


> We are here for you to post endlessly about yourself.

hahaha and agreeing nodding. 

Those numbers are bloody great - and youre about the right time for them to drop off in significance in order to make way for the scan diagnosis...so you are right on track and all in order. 

Just found this:

* At 14 DPO, the average HCG level is 48 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-119 mIU/ml.

* At 15 DPO, the average HCG level is 59 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-147 mIU/ml.

* At 16 DPO, the average HCG level is 95 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 33-223 mIU/ml.

* At 17 DPO, the average HCG level is 132 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-429 mIU/ml. 

* At 18 DPO, the average HCG level is 292 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 70-758 mIU/ml. 

* At 19 DPO, the average HCG level is 303 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 111-514 mIU/ml. 

* At 20 DPO, the average HCG level is 522 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 135-1690 mIU/ml. 

* At 21 DPO, the average HCG level is 1061 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 324-4130 mIU/ml. 

* At 22 DPO, the average HCG level is 1287 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 185-3279 mIU/ml. 

* At 23 DPO, the average HCG level is 2034 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 506-4660 mIU/ml. 

* At 24 DPO, the average HCG level is 2637 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 540-10,000 mIU/ml.

Which suggests your numbers are actually really high. My numbers were really high and I had spotting, and i remember reading that high hcg and spotting can come together. Not sure which is the causal factor but it doesnt indicate potential loss

I have a friend whos partner got pregnant with high anxiety after problems and she kept finding pink on the tissue, and panicked until she realised it was the pink of her fingers through the tissue.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> Sassy - congratulations!!!! wow at your sneak pregnancy. How do you feel about having a baby and another one when Poppy is under a year? I ask cos i gotta get my skates on if its going to happen for me again as I am knocking on - i mightve missed the boat, but the thought of having a baby and a bump is absolutely terrifying.
> 
> Hearty:
> 
> 
> 
> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> We are here for you to post endlessly about yourself.
> 
> hahaha and agreeing nodding.
> 
> Those numbers are bloody great - and youre about the right time for them to drop off in significance in order to make way for the scan diagnosis...so you are right on track and all in order.
> 
> Just found this:
> 
> * At 14 DPO, the average HCG level is 48 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-119 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 15 DPO, the average HCG level is 59 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-147 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 16 DPO, the average HCG level is 95 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 33-223 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 17 DPO, the average HCG level is 132 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-429 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 18 DPO, the average HCG level is 292 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 70-758 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 19 DPO, the average HCG level is 303 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 111-514 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 20 DPO, the average HCG level is 522 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 135-1690 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 21 DPO, the average HCG level is 1061 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 324-4130 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 22 DPO, the average HCG level is 1287 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 185-3279 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 23 DPO, the average HCG level is 2034 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 506-4660 mIU/ml.
> 
> * At 24 DPO, the average HCG level is 2637 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 540-10,000 mIU/ml.
> 
> Which suggests your numbers are actually really high. My numbers were really high and I had spotting, and i remember reading that high hcg and spotting can come together. Not sure which is the causal factor but it doesnt indicate potential loss
> 
> I have a friend whos partner got pregnant with high anxiety after problems and she kept finding pink on the tissue, and panicked until she realised it was the pink of her fingers through the tissue.Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:

Honestly?? I'm crapping myself, sometimes I wonder how I'll ever cope with 2 under 1 but it's too late now and I will cope because I have too! In a way I think it'll be easier than having a newborn and a 2-3yr old, I spend alot of time with a friend who has 2 14 months apart, they're now 2 1/2 and 14 months now and she said the first year was hard but now they are both into similar things and it's getting so much easier! :thumbup:

Poppy is such an easy baby, she's slept through since 5 1/2 weeks, she rarely crys, she's so content and happy and my major worry is that the next one will be a devil! :wacko:


----------



## NatoPMT

I think thats it, you have to cope, so you do. My sister had newborn twins and an 18 month old at the same time and that was to much for her, but she managed by getting help from the local college with childcare students doing work placements with her at home

i dont think i can do it, and eloise is quite an easy baby too from what i can tell from other people. That could change at any second though.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

If I find it top hard dannys mum is going to go part time to help 2 days a week, danny only works 4 days per week until the bubba will be 6 months so i'll have people around, I think being mega organised will be a must!

I hate hate hate being pregnant so in a way I'm glad in getting it out the way.xxx


----------



## Round2

Hearty, those numbers are fabulous! I hate that you're still spotting, I just wish that you could enjoy this small victory. Honestly though, it's looking really good so far. Hopefully tomorrows scan will give you some reassurance.

Oh and I'm so jealous you got to see Sting! 

Sassy, it will be a tough year for you - but you'll figure things out. What an amazing gift for your children though...to have someone so close in age to grow up with. I'm so envious. I'm an only child and wanted so badly for my daughter to have a sibling close in age....but that boat has sailed! I'm sure you'll do great.

Nato, does this mean you'll back in TTC land soon? 

Allie, how are you doing? That sweet boy of yours is stealing you away from us! Hope things are going well for you.

AFM, my weekend was pretty boring. I had terrible MS on Saturday and spent most of the day in bed. Then Sunday....nada! I felt like I could run a marathon. Feel the same way today. But the weird thing is, I'm not even that nervous for my scan tomorrow...which in a way makes me feel more worried? I hate not feeling prepared for bad news. I'm not making any sense am I? I think all this stress combined with the hormones have done my head in.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> I have a friend whos partner got pregnant with high anxiety after problems and she kept finding pink on the tissue, and panicked until she realised it was the pink of her fingers through the tissue.

I did that too :blush:


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone!

Hearty- you're numbers are awesome:happydance: I'm expecting to hear good news regarding your scan tomorrow:thumbup: Pink/brown spotting could just be implantation bleeding. I had it with Penny in the beginning and freaked out because I about 2 big globs of it. Hang in there! You so deserve this LO!

I'm glad all the other preggos are doing great! Sassy, you will adapt and hopefully this one will be just as easy as Poppy:thumbup:

I hope everyone else is doing great as well:hugs:

AFM- we just had Penny's well baby check up and she is now 9 1/2 lbs:D She does have a little cold but is still managing to be a little angel. She is getting so big and becoming more and more alert... I love getting to know how her more and more everyday. We did find out that my placenta and sac were inflamed which is why my water broke but I didn't go into active labor on my own. Thank God for modern medicine!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Round - Sorry you had bad m/s, so confusing when you have it bad one day then none the next, I think that you're not feeling nervous about tomorrow is a great sign, I felt like that with Poppy, like deep down I knew she would be ok and I'm sure you're bubba's growing perfectly.

I feel very lucky to have 2 babies so close in age and also think it'll be lovely for them to have each other, my lil bro is 18months younger and we are mega close so I hope my 2 will be the same! We had agreed after having Poppy that we'd only try once more, if we had another m/c then that would be it, we'd thank our lucky stars that we had Poppy and give up trying for a sibling for her, in a way it feels like fate!

Ahh so glad Pennys doing so well, I remember those early days, enjoy every second as it goes so so fast!

Come on nats, your turn to get duffed again :winkwink:


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Hearty on your scan today!


----------



## Round2

Good luck today Hearty. I know you're going to have some good news for us.

I've got my scan in 2 hours. I woke up with butterflies in my stomach at 4 am!! I hate scan days.


----------



## yogi77

Good luck Round and Hearty!!:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck Round and Hearty thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Round good luck hun, I forgot yours was today too!!! Lucky Tuesday for both our Disco girls!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, girls! Can't wait for you both to report back! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck girls, can't wait to hear about both your scans.xx


----------



## Round2

Thanks girls.....I'm back! Everything was perfect! Baby was very active, HB was 178 and measuring 10w1d.

My doc said my chances of MC now are less than 1%!!! I'm still sobbing and shaking.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS! That's amazing news, so happy for you.xxxx


----------



## roonsma

:wohoo:Congratulations Round :)


----------



## Razcox

Congrates Round thats great news :)


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Round thats fantastic news so happy for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

amazing news round!!!:happydance: i'm sooo happy for you:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic news round!!! Oh, I'm so happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

And good luck Amanda xx


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

WooHoo Round!!!!!


----------



## bbhopes

excellent news round!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Any update on Amanda yet? Hope shes ok.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Sass she said shell update as soon as she can....


----------



## Round2

According to the RMC thread, she's still waiting on her bloods. I think her scan is in the next couple of hours.


----------



## heart tree

No update. Calling in 20 minutes to get my beta results. My scan isn't for another 2 hours. I can't stop shaking, my heart feels like it is going to explode out of my chest. I'm a mess. I don't have a good feeling about this at all. I can't envision getting good news. Blah.


----------



## vickyd

This time difference sucks....Ill be asleep when she goes for her scan....


----------



## vickyd

Oh Hearty the stress is unbearable....Nothing i can say will make these next hours go by any quicker or painlessly....Hang in there hun...


----------



## Round2

Deep breaths. The stress is so unbelievably draining....I'm suprised our bodies don't shut down completely from it.

Sending all the positive vibes, thoughts and prayers I can muster.


----------



## Allie84

Awww congrats Round!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!! Take a deep breath and relax now. :) When is your next scan? 

Good luck this afternoon, Hearty. You're in my thoughts! I know waiting is horrible. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Ok, feeling a little bit better. They doubled faster than 48 hours. I hope that's ok.

Beta today at 25dpiui 11,574

15dpiui - 149
17dpiui - 462
19dpiui - 1411
21dpiui - 3081
23dpiui - 5629
25dpiui - 11574


----------



## heart tree

Girls, I think Amy had her baby yesterday. I saw some people congratulating her on FB.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay that's FANTASTIC Beta results Amanda, your scan is going to be amazing, keeping everything crossed for you.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

That's great, Amanda! Woohoo!!! :hugs: Can't wait for the good news after your scan! 

And, yay for Amy having her baby! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats to Amy, will check fb now


----------



## vickyd

Oh hearty thats great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Hey guys i am 99% sure i am out again, af type bleeding and pain so it looks like that would be MC number 4 now :(

Hearty - thats great news for you hun and i'm sure your scan we be just as good. x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, god, Raz... I really, really hope not! My heart is breaking for you, love! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty thats great news :happydance: look forward to hearing about your scan.

:hugs:

Great news about amy going to check fb.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Raz I really hope not :hugs: Have you been to the epu?


----------



## Razcox

Got the EPU tomorrow at 2:30 for a scan but i know what they are going to say :(


----------



## NatoPMT

oh Razzers, I so hope you are wrong. Big love to you


----------



## vickyd

Raz lets hope that this is just a freak bleed like so many others ive read about on this forum....
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Raz I had super heavy bleeding with Luca so it might not be over yet. Has it started to lessen up or is it getting worse?

Fantastic news on the numbers hearty. I am super positive for you xx


----------



## roonsma

I'm sorry Raz :( I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you though :hugs:


Great numbers Hearty! I'm thinking your going to have a great scan :)


----------



## Razcox

prgirl_cesca said:


> Raz I had super heavy bleeding with Luca so it might not be over yet. Has it started to lessen up or is it getting worse?
> 
> Fantastic news on the numbers hearty. I am super positive for you xx

Started off light then got worse to full af bleed filling a towel now. Also had a couple of small clots, time will tell i guess but i dont feel hopeful. It came out the blue as well as i had a really dark test this morning and felt quite sick all afternoon :cry:


----------



## Round2

I really hope you're wrong Raz. Big, big hugs.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Keeping everything crossed for you Raz, I hope it's just a nasty scare.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Raz thinking of you :hugs: I had AF type bleeding and cramping with Benjamin I really wasnt hopefull so as cesca said it might not be over. I pray its just an odd bleed and all is ok :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Razzers I know it's impossible to feel hopeful right now. Even with other success stories. I know we're all holding that hope for you regardless. Thinking so much about you sweetheart.


----------



## VGibs

Hi Girls.....I wanted to stop in and say hi!


----------



## VGibs

Just reading back 3 pages...

Amanda - I heart ya girl....I dunno whats been going on but the + on your ticker makes me have good thoughts.

Round - !!!!!!!!! OMG !!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

I wanted to ask the disco chicks if I could come back and check up?


----------



## Allie84

Oh Raz, you're in my thoughts and prayers. I really pray it's just a freak bleed as so many have experienced. I hope times goes by quickly for you until tomorrow so you an have some answers. :hugs:

Hearty, those are excellent numbers. How long until your scan? You are also in my thoughts and prayers today. Good luck!

VGibs, great to see you!! How are you?


----------



## heart tree

Argh, my appointment was at 2:45 and when I checked in, they told me it was at 4:15. I just looked at the email my doc sent me and she said 2:45. Which is right now! Oh god, I don't want to wait here for an hour and a half.


----------



## roonsma

I'm sure they won't keep you waiting all that while :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I wouldn't be surprised if they did. I'm so irritated right now.


----------



## Allie84

Urgh!! Show them the email? Demand to be seen!!!


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> I wanted to ask the disco chicks if I could come back and check up?

Virginia!!! :hugs: Heya, gorgeous! PLEASE COME BACK!



heart tree said:


> Argh, my appointment was at 2:45 and when I checked in, they told me it was at 4:15. I just looked at the email my doc sent me and she said 2:45. Which is right now! Oh god, I don't want to wait here for an hour and a half.

That's such crap! I'm sorry you have to wait, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry Raz honey :cry:

Amanda, great beta babe!


----------



## heart tree

:cry: Not good news, again. They saw an irregular gestational sac and possibly a fetal pole but no yolk. My numbers indicate we should be seeing more than we did. My doctor isn't concerned about ectopic but is concerned about miscarriage. She wants to see ke again next Friday 12/16. I'm sick to my stomach.


----------



## sequeena

I'm popping by with a big hug for all of you :hugs: It's been a while since I've been here and I'm sorry for that, but I'm thinking of you all x


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im sick for you and for the worry you have to carry around for 4 days......This is so fucked up....


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vic. She wants to do the next scan on December 16, so over a week from now! I just emailed my other doctor who did the IUI and hopefully she'll scan me earlier. I'm sure she will. I honestly don't know how to feel. I knew this was going to happen so I haven't let myself get attached. So in some ways I'm just going through the motions again. I feel like I'm used to this process now. But then I remind myself that I may never bear a child and I just lose it entirely. I'm so fucking angry.


----------



## SMFirst

sorry for the worries Amanda :( 

And sorry for you too Raz

Hoping for the best for both of you!


----------



## hoping:)

Raz & Hearty:hugs: i am thinking of you both and still holding on to hope


----------



## vickyd

Hearty did your other doctor share the same concerns?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry Amanda, I can't believe it, I'm so gutted for you. Will still keep everything crossed as it's not over yet.xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Gutted for you amanda, especially with such fantastic numbers. Hopefully another scan will be more positive.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Amanda I am so sorry I hate that you are going through this its just not fair. Im going to hold on to hope for you. :hugs:

Raz thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for your scan today raz, everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, i cant imagine what you are going through with this news. im still praying for your bean because an irregular sac can be an optical illusion from a tilted uterus scanning angle, but i know you feel you need a miracle and where you have been so far unfortunately dictates your expectation of what will happen next. 

Raz: thinking of you today

thinking of both of you

Hi Seq!! Thomas is gorgeous, 4 month late congrats to you

rounders, have you landed back on earth yet


----------



## roonsma

:cry: I'm still hoping it all comes good Amanda x

Good luck for today Raz :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Razzers thinking of you hun! Hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I'm really sorry it wasn't good news. I think there's still hope to hold onto though. Your numbers are great, so something is trying to grow in there. Will they repeat betas before your next scan?


----------



## Round2

Raz, good luck today. I really hope you have some good news for us.


----------



## Sparkly

Round - amazing news hun

Raz - thinking of you

Amanda - Hoping and praying for you :hugs: your betas are great xx

Virginia - good to see you on here :D

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly how you doing girl? I read on facebook about the triploidy...


----------



## Razcox

Right then, back from the scan and i am utterly confused. The scan showed a bean with a HB and i have been put back again to 6 weeks but they all see happy that everything loooked fine and the baby had grown a lot in 5 days. BUT i am in alot of pain from cramps, i am still bleeding alot and passing clots so who the feck knows whats going on! Got another scan next thursday so will have to see what happens then


----------



## Dazed

Wow Raz, I'm glad you got to see a HB but I think I would be utterly confused too. Did they have any idea where the bleeding was coming from?


----------



## Round2

Wahoooo! A baby with a heartbeat is fantastic Raz. And that fact that's grown in last 5days is a great indication. I know the blood and dates are confusing, but it's looking good. So happy for you.


----------



## Razcox

Nope no idea where the bleeding was coming from, its gotten worse since i came home to with some monster cramps as well, passed a few largeish clots too


----------



## heart tree

Raz, I just responded to you on the RMC thread. I hope you are taking it really easy right now. xoxo

I just got a call from the nurse at my other doctor's office. She said she wasn't ready to give up on my pregnancy. She said that at 5.5 weeks, even with my hcg numbers, it is still super early to see something. She said that even the gestational sac can appear abnormal at this point, but ends up being fine. She also said that they have seen so many bad ultrasounds come out of my other clinic, that she doesn't really trust them. She is going to get me in for an ultrasound either this Friday or early next week. I know that my chances of having a healthy pregnancy are slim, but she did just give me a sliver of hope.


----------



## LucyJ

Raz thats fantastic news :hugs: Hope you are taking it easy.

Hearty thats good news I'm glad they are taking care of you and hope they can get you in for a scan on friday. I know your head must be all over the place and how hard it must be. I am holding onto hope for you. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> :cry: Not good news, again. They saw an irregular gestational sac and possibly a fetal pole but no yolk. My numbers indicate we should be seeing more than we did. My doctor isn't concerned about ectopic but is concerned about miscarriage. She wants to see ke again next Friday 12/16. I'm sick to my stomach.




heart tree said:


> Raz, I just responded to you on the RMC thread. I hope you are taking it really easy right now. xoxo
> 
> I just got a call from the nurse at my other doctor's office. She said she wasn't ready to give up on my pregnancy. She said that at 5.5 weeks, even with my hcg numbers, it is still super early to see something. She said that even the gestational sac can appear abnormal at this point, but ends up being fine. She also said that they have seen so many bad ultrasounds come out of my other clinic, that she doesn't really trust them. She is going to get me in for an ultrasound either this Friday or early next week. I know that my chances of having a healthy pregnancy are slim, but she did just give me a sliver of hope.

If I hadn't been so late to the party, I was going to say that it was super early to see anything, even with high numbers. I had a friend who was in the 10k HCG range and saw almost nothing at 6+ weeks. They were just sure it must be over. But, she has a 3 mo old baby girl now. :shrug: Not every pregnancy is the same, and it would have been more surprising if they HAD seen much at 5.5 weeks. Usually you have to be 6+ for there to be anything to really look at.



Razcox said:


> Right then, back from the scan and i am utterly confused. The scan showed a bean with a HB and i have been put back again to 6 weeks but they all see happy that everything loooked fine and the baby had grown a lot in 5 days. BUT i am in alot of pain from cramps, i am still bleeding alot and passing clots so who the feck knows whats going on! Got another scan next thursday so will have to see what happens then

A HB is great!!! :) I've seen several people lately who bled heavily with cramps and clots during pregnancy and it still turned out fine. I don't know how it's possible, but it obviously is!


----------



## heart tree

Yes, Lucy, my head is all over the place. I'm having a hard time being hopeful, but I'm still going to fight for this bean. I've been doing a lot of research and found that a lot of women have had much higher hcg levels than me and they were diagnosed with blighted ovums. They refused to terminate and then a week, 2 weeks, even 3 weeks later, the baby showed up and all was fine. Also, I was reading that a tilted uterus can make it harder to see a yolk sac and it can also give the appearance of an abnormally shaped gestational sac. One other thing I read was that a blood clot can press against the sac causing it to be abnormal. It is possible I have a small clot in there. My doctor showed it to me and it was definitely close to the sac. And since I've had a little bleeding, that would also indicate a possible clot. I don't know, it's all so confusing. I just wanted a good scan after my numbers looked so positive. Time will tell. Nothing I can do but take it easy I guess. The good news is my client today just cancelled, so now I can stay at home on my couch all day today.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Megg, just another story to support the cause. I found an amazing website where some women had levels of 30,000 and more and didn't see anything, but ended up having healthy pregnancies. And there were tons of these women reporting these stories. Just goes to show you, doctors don't always know what they are talking about.


----------



## Megg33k

I guess the follow-up on my friend's story is that she was scanned a week later and there was a tiny little baby with a HB. So, a week made all the difference. I know I always hated the "I knew a girl who..." stories, but sometimes they're relevant! Thinking of you and cheering you on, love! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I go back on forth on hearing the stories about the girl someone else knew. Sometimes I love hearing the stories, sometimes I just think "that's great for her, but she's not me!" But right now, I like the stories.

I was searching B&B for adenomyosis the other day and found a woman who had just been diagnosed with it and wrote about it in her journal. Megg, you wrote to her and told her that you knew some other girls who had it. I thought to myself, "I'm one of those other girls she's talking about!" I don't know why I got excited about that, but I did. It's not like I have a good story to go along with it.


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I'm so glad that you feel hopeful. I totally agree with you doctor, it's just too early to say anything is wrong. I'm glad you're getting another scan sooner.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Same thing happened to me with this pregnancy Raz, I had a huge bleed and I mean massive, it all gushed out and I just knew it was over, I was scanned the next day and baby was perfect, they couldn't find where the blood was coming from, I carried on bleeding heavily for 3 days then it completely stopped, I was scanned the following week and baby was fine, no idea why I was bleeding at all! X

That's real positive news amanda, I'm so happy that they have hope for you. Fingers crossed you get scanned on Friday so you don't have to wait all weekend. Stay strong gorgeous, it's not over yet, we're all rooting for your bambino.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i also did a bit of googling on abnormal sac shape ect. I also read that the preesence of a cyst could also give the impression of a abnormal sac. I also read the tilted uterus theory and how when the women went on a couple of weeeks later to have an abdominal scan, the sac was perfect. Im hoping you get scanned this Friday, god it must be so fustrtaing to wait! I guess we are pretty lucky here that we can get a scan any time we want one...

Raz wow! Great news girl! As i said before, my SIL was bleeding and passing clots like crazy at the beginning. They never found the reason but hell shes 5 months along now with a little boy!


----------



## Razcox

Hearty - Great news from your doctor, i have a good feeling about this one even if the road ahead is going to be a bit rocky xxx

Thanks all for the lovely mesages, dont know what i would do with out you girls xx The cramps are finally easing now and passed a few big clots so maybe thats what my body was trying to get rid of. Never had anything like this before so maybe thats a good sign! I know i am not out the woods yet but i am feeling a bit more positive, i think i have a fighter in there so i am not giving up!


----------



## vickyd

Raz were here for you and your little fighter! Hang in there and keep thinking of that heartbeat!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I just saw you stalking on the RMC thread, LOL!

Raz, I agree, you have a fighter in there. Glad the cramping is going away and you passed that clot. So strange what our bodies do sometimes.

I have my scan scheduled for Friday with my other doctor. In some ways I wanted to wait a little longer, just so the pregnancy could progress a bit more, but I'll still go. My doctor who did the scan yesterday just called. She said the sac was "a little irregular" so I'm not sure what that means. It didn't sound like it was horrifically irregular. But she said she didn't see a yolk sac. She also said there was a little fluid build up behind the sac. She agreed that it wasn't over yet, but also didn't think I was out of the woods. I'm not giving up on this bean, but I'm not remaining super hopeful either. The only good news is that I asked her about my ovary that looked enlarged. She said it was a collapsed follicle cyst and that was probably what was causing the pain I was having. She said it was normal. I was convinced I was feeling an ectopic. The pain is completely gone now. Anyway, time will tell with this one...


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i feel bad for stalking but youre on my mind so much, and i know you feel more at home there and thats probably where you post your news first....If you or the other girls mind please tell me...
In my first pregnancy with Electra, at my first scan the doctor said my sac was mishaped. He wasnt too worried and put me on progesterone. The next scan 2 weeks later, the sac was normal. I know that this doesnt put your mind at ease, but please remember that my pregnancy progressed perfectly. It was my choice to not let her come into this world. I called my doc after you mentioned the irregular sac to ask if this was an indication that something was wrong with Electra. He said in no way were the two related. According to him usually the first diagnosis of an irregular sac are simply due to it being too early to get a clear picture.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have just scanned the pages as i have to be quick, wow Im so glad there is some hope for both of you 

over every blade of grass, there stands an angel willing it to grow. That phrase always stays with me and i want to dump it on your heads

Hearty: if theres a clot, please talk to your dr about clexane as that might be worth a shot (pardon the pun) - clexane dissolves clots and might be right for your situation and might help. 

im thinking of you both


----------



## vickyd

Good thinking Nato with the clexane!


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies,

Oh wow, what a 24 hours for you both, Hearty and Raz. :hugs: As Nato said, I'm so happy there is hope for you both and your beans. 

Raz, a heartbeat!!!! That's so wonderful. I have another 'knew a girl who' stories...one of the ladies on my "Nov. 29th due date" thread had this happen to her at the beginning and she gave birth to a healthy baby a few weeks ago! She was seriously bleeding. It turned out to be a hematoma I think. 

Hearty, I'm not one to be overly optimistic when it comes to pregnancy, and even I think there's hope for your bean from what I've read! It sounds like so many factors have come into play with that scan---tilted uterus, a super early scan, etc. I would find hope in that, especially taking into account your HCG numbers. 

:hugs: to all!

:wave: Hi Nato!!! Hi Susan!!! Hi Roonsma! Hi Sparkly! Hi Dazed!! (Oh and "Hi" regular posters....old news haha)


----------



## heart tree

Vic, you are so sweet. Stalk away dear friend. It doesn't bother me in the slightest. In fact, I support it! Thanks also for calling your doc. He is a real gem.

Nato, if there's a clot, I'll definitely ask about clexane. I had a massive clot with my first pregnancy. I know it's what killed my baby. I can't believe they didn't give me that shot, especially when it kept growing. I love that you are 45 weeks and 6 days pregnant by the way. You should win an award. And thanks for that gorgeous quote. It choked me up. Though everything does right now with all of these hormones.

Allie, good to know even you are optimistic! LOL! Seriously, thanks for that. I am not that optimistic right now because no yolk sac was seen, but we should know more in less than a week I imagine.


----------



## Sparkly

Raz and Amanda - I'm really hopeful for both your beanies :hugs:

Vicky - Yes we got our baby's test results yesterday, he was a boy with Triploidy. It has given me bags of hope for getting back on the ttc bandwagon, as I honestly thought that the loss was age related. Triploidy is very rare and can affect at any age. We named him Bear :D


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Sparkly, I'm sorry about lil bear but I'm glad it's given you hope about ttc again. Big hugs.xx


----------



## heart tree

I agree Gaynor, it will be great to see you back on the TTC wagon.

Girls, Raz is having a tough time of it. She posted on the RMC thread that she passed some tissue. I'm so angry that she is going through this!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda Ive been stalking as well I hate that Raz is going through this its just so unfair. Sending :hugs: to her and you all.


----------



## yogi77

Hearty, I just want to share that with my pregnancy with Ali my first scan was worrisome too! I also had very high HCG levels (over 38000) and there was no hb detected and no confirmed yolk sac...fx for you


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Yogi, that actually makes me feel a lot better. I've been trying to do research between the correlation of hcg levels and the presence of a yolk sac and how that relates to the viability of a pregnancy. Any research I've read says that with my levels, we should have seen the yolk sac. But anecdotally, many women like you report that wasn't the case for them. I'm glad to get this feedback from you. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Oh Sparkly, I'm glad you got answers about what happened to little Bear. :hugs: I'm happy it's given you hope to start TTC again.

Hi Yogi. :hugs:

Hearty, I hope Friday comes quickly for you with answers. I can't imagine the feeling of limbo. You and Raz have been on my mind all evening. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I go back on forth on hearing the stories about the girl someone else knew. Sometimes I love hearing the stories, sometimes I just think "that's great for her, but she's not me!" But right now, I like the stories.
> 
> I was searching B&B for adenomyosis the other day and found a woman who had just been diagnosed with it and wrote about it in her journal. Megg, you wrote to her and told her that you knew some other girls who had it. I thought to myself, "I'm one of those other girls she's talking about!" I don't know why I got excited about that, but I did. It's not like I have a good story to go along with it.

Was it "sma[some #'s]"? If so, I believe she has a living, breathing baby now! :) I know she has adenmyosis.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no poor Raz, I hope she and baby are ok.xx


----------



## vickyd

Raz thinking of you and hoping that your bean is safe...

Sparkly good to know that it was something so rare hun....enough is enough with the rare i say!


----------



## Razcox

Morning guys! Not good news here, test is already lighter then yesterdays, passed more grey matter and my cervix is massively open. Got another scan tomorrow to confirm everything has gone but i think it has, my body is ruthless effient at it.


----------



## grandbleu

*Raz* - :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Oh Raz im so sorry......


----------



## LucyJ

Raz I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Raz - :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetheart :( xxx


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Raz :cry:


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry you have to go through this again Raz.


----------



## NatoPMT

:hugs: to you Raz. We are here for you.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty: Im 46 weeks pregnant now. I am like an elephant

Is the scan confirmed as tomorrow?


----------



## roonsma

I'm sorry Raz :cry:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh raz what horrible news :(


----------



## heart tree

Raz I'm so sorry. Having lost 4 myself, I know how hopeless and confusing it can feel. I know you are questioning if all of your losses could be from your translocation. I hope you can get your doctors to do some more investigating. Thinking about you and sending a million hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Raz!!! :hugs: I'm so sorry, sweetheart. Here for you and thinking of you!


----------



## hoping:)

Raz:nope: I am so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm so sorry Raz, was really hoping for a better outcome. Big hugs.xx


----------



## yogi77

Raz, I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty good luck on your scan today, thinking sticky bean thoughts for you!


----------



## LucyJ

Good Luck Amanda thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

anyone know what time hearty is due to report in?


----------



## vickyd

Her scan is at 1.45 pm her time. I still cant work out the time difference!


----------



## NatoPMT

its 5 hours behind for NY, so maybe about 9/10pm uk time. i cant do the maths either


----------



## Round2

I think that's 4:45 my time....and you guys are another 5-6 hours ahead of me. So I think that means 10 or 11 for you guys! Good thing you have babies to keep you up all night!


----------



## LucyJ

I think about 9pm our time. 

Raz thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Good luck in your scan today Hearty!

Got another scan today myself to confirm everything has gone. Also had my dog Raina scanned yesterday and she has puppies! Got a video of it if anyone wants a look :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoDPCQXki0Q

Was nice to have some good news after all the crap.


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: raz

Thats lovely news about your dog what an amazing video.


----------



## vickyd

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Hearty's 8 hours behind us :thumbup:

I'm sorry Raz:hugs: Your puppy video is great! When are they due? xx


----------



## NatoPMT

stupid time zones.

ahh Raz that video is amazing, i didnt know they did puppy cams other than the type you had. 

Glad that you have those pups, what a lovely distraction to have


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh what a lovely video, I love puppies.

Good luck at your scan Raz, I wish it was for better reasons.

Thinking of you Amanda, really praying that your scan goes well.xxx


----------



## Round2

Raz, big hugs- hope today goes as well as can be expected. The puppy video is adorable.

Good luck today Hearty, I really hope you come back with some good news for us.


----------



## Razcox

back from the scan and everything has gone, best news i could have hoped for really at this point. got an appointment with the MC doctor next week so will see where we go from here.


----------



## vickyd

Raz so they could not do any tests to see chromosomally if there was something wrong?


----------



## Razcox

vickyd said:


> Raz so they could not do any tests to see chromosomally if there was something wrong?

I am guessing they could of if it could have been saved or had an op but as it was it ploped out into the toliet so not much i could do.


----------



## Round2

Ah Raz, I'm sorry. I know you were expecting the worst, but it still hurts to hear you were right. I hope they doctor takes good care of you.


----------



## hoping:)

Raz:hugs: I'm so sorry you have to go through this again:cry: I really hope the MC doctor will be able to help you out. I had 4 MCs as well and know how hard it is:hugs: Thank you so much for sharing the puppy ultrasound!

Good luck today Hearty:thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Raz I am so sorry :hugs: I have no words but know you are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry Raz, nothing I can say will make you feel any better but just know that we're all thinking of you.xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Raz I am so sorry this has happened again. Life is so cruel.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all, its sucks but what ya going to do? Will just have to pick myself up dust myself off and keep trying.

Anyone heard off Hearty yet?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh wow you have such a fantastic attitude, I admire that. I really struggled after my 4th m/c.

Will they offer you any more testing? xx


----------



## Razcox

Sassy_TTC said:


> Oh wow you have such a fantastic attitude, I admire that. I really struggled after my 4th m/c.
> 
> Will they offer you any more testing? xx

Thanks, I think because i was expecting things to go wrong i never really got too excited about this one. Also knowing it most likely is because of my translocation means i understand and agree with what my body is doing. I wouldnt wish any child to be born with something where 80% die in the 1st year. :nope:

Not sure about more testing i have a meeting with my consultant on thursday to see where we go from here. I doubt it though . . .


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh I'm sorry, i know that feeling of thinking it'll never be ok but one day it will be. I hope your consultant can help you.xx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty must have had her scan by now....no news on the RMT either...Hope that in this case no news is good news...


----------



## NatoPMT

This is the last time i can check in to see if theres any news tonight. I hope i wake up to great news tomorrow /pleasepleaseplease


----------



## heart tree

Hi ladies, sorry it took so long to update.

Well....

we saw a heartbeat!!! Everything measured perfectly. The hb was 113. There is a little blood in my uterus, so she advised me to stop taking the baby aspirin. I'm in shock. This is only the second heartbeat I've ever seen. The first was my pregnancy that went to 10 weeks that ended because of the blood clot. Fingers crossed this blood doesn't cause any issues.


----------



## Dazed

:Yippee: Amanda. I am so thrilled right now!!!

Raz, I'm sorry things didn't work out this time, but I'm glad you pup is preggo!


----------



## roonsma

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

I'm so pleased for you Hearty :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG, AMANDA!!! :yipee: I'm SO happy! I knew extra time could make all the difference! I'm SO excited for you! :wohoo:

Awesome puppy U/S, Raz... That's so cool!


----------



## Razcox

Yeah great news for you hearty!!! I can go to bed happy now :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. I'm not out of the woods yet, but I might just fancy myself a little ticker (my first ever!)

Raz, I'm sorry to be posting my news on a day that is so hard for you. I know how bittersweet it is, I've been there. I hope these sweet pups can bring you joy. Awesome scan by the way.


----------



## yogi77

Hearty,

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Round2

YAAAYYYYY!!!! So happy for you Heart!!! You totally deserve this. I know you're not out of the woods yet, but I really hope you are enjoying this day. It's a huge victory!


----------



## VGibs

I have good thoughts for you Amanda.....


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda its3am here and Benjamins has just woken up for a feedvand Im so glad he did as 
I get to see your wonderful news sorry if myvtyping is a bit of typing while feeding :happydance::happydance:

I saw a hb with my first pregnancy then didnt see another one till I was pregnant with Benjamin.

I as so happy for you I really want to wake steve and tell him hmmm 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## vickyd

What wonderful news Hearty!!!!! Try and enjoy this little victory, it will give you trength for the difficult months ahead!!! Love you!


----------



## NatoPMT

its a christmas miracle!!!!!!

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:

heartbeat for hearty, this deserves a....

*CONGRATULATIONS*

this is amazing news, i am so happy for you. 

(im taking my blue colours off the table, i mightve been a bit hasty there)

aspirin can cause spontaneous bleed at implantation which is why youre now supposed to take it after bfp. did you talk to them about clexane

that woman who called you saying they had bad scans out of that clinic is worth her weight in gold.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh hearty I'm actually crying here!! I am so so happy for you, what amazing news.

Fingers crossed the blood settles a bit, so don't panic if you spot still. I was told by my Doc not to take asprin at all as I was having a 'healthy 1st tri' even with the spotting so I understand why they said it.

I really hope this is it. You deserve it so much :cry:


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> its a christmas miracle!!!!!!
> 
> :xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:
> 
> heartbeat for hearty, this deserves a....
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> this is amazing news, i am so happy for you.
> 
> (im taking my blue colours off the table, i mightve been a bit hasty there)
> 
> aspirin can cause spontaneous bleed at implantation which is why youre now supposed to take it after bfp. did you talk to them about clexane
> 
> that woman who called you saying they had bad scans out of that clinic is worth her weight in gold.


jumping snowmen!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - :kiss: :dust: :kiss: Keep sticking little bean!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh wow, congratulations Amanda, that is really fabrastic news, sooooo happy for you.xx


----------



## hoping:)

I'm soooo happy for you Hearty:dance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks everyone. Still feeling very nervous about the blood in my uterus. When I had my scan on Tuesday, it looked like two distinct sacs. One was the actual sac and one was the blood clot. When I went yesterday, the sac was evident, but I didn't see the clot. The doctor said there may be some blood there, but it definitely didn't look like it did on Tuesday. I'm hoping it is reabsorbing. I haven't had any spotting for a week now. I stopped taking the aspirin. I also read that drinking lots of water can help, so just had myself a big glass. 

Nato, I didn't ask about clexane because she didn't say there was a clot, just a little blood. We should know more after Thursday's scan and I'll definitely ask if I need to.

Any advice for calming this overwhelming sense of anxiety? Do I just have to wait it out? 

How's everyone else doing today? Luce, I hope you didn't wake Steve! LOL!


----------



## NatoPMT

Yes sweetie, nothing you can do but just wait it out. You could do CBT type stuff for anxiety though, distraction etc. But i guess if you look after yourself extra well it might help as you will know you are doing everything you can and early nights / good food etc are never a bad thing

i think its worth actively mentioning the clexane anyway. It wouldnt do any harm to take it unless you have haemophilia carrier genes or somert. If there is/was blood present clexane seems like a good point for discussion to me. 

I think you should also ask if you should start the aspirin again, if so, when. You are past implantation and i think aspirin is implicated negatively just at the point of implantation, thereafter it should help with blood flow as implantation has been and gone. Ask anyway i reckon. 

Defo good news the blood is no longer showing on the scan - thats excellent

you are already 6 weeks and every week, the risk reduces - hold on tight Hearty


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Nato. Why didn't I discuss with you before I started aspirin? I took it before implantation. I was just so scared of a clot I wanted to do everything I could to prevent it. Now I think I might have caused it again. Ugh.

But I'm doing things differently too. I've been on progesterone suppositories since 3dpo. I'm also going to take it really easy this time. The last time I wasn't diagnosed with the clot right away, so I continued to go to the gym and have sex. Once I was diagnosed with the clot they told me to take it easy, but said I could still do normal things. I lived on top of a long, steep San Francisco hill at the time and the bus didn't go up it. So every day after work, I basically had to hike up a mountain for 15 minutes. I don't think that helped. This time I live on flat land and can take buses or drive my car everywhere. And no sex or gym for me! 

I will ask about clexane regardless. Thanks for the tip. xoxo

How is motherhood treating you?


----------



## NatoPMT

very well thanks hearty. she is such a little sweetheart. she has the best range of comical faces i have ever seen, her popeye face is my favourite. shes so snuggly and cuddly. everywhere i go people, even drs and midwives go mental over her. 

dont worry about the aspirin now, i am guessing, but if were going to cause a problem, i would say it would have done already and if there is a clot, its shrinking not growing. 

sounds like you are doing everything right, you are under better care with more info. and already things have turned from bleak to extremely promising....


----------



## LucyJ

I poked him to see if he would wake but he was in a deep sleep no waking him when hes like that literally nuclear war could brake out and it would wake him :haha: but I did tell him this morning and he is very happy for you & hopes this is it for you.

No advice on calming the nerves Im afraid I wasnt very good at all the only thing I can say is to just hold on to the positive untill the next one and take it one day at a time. We are all here for you to support you every step of the way.

Nato love the dancing snowmen :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

I guess worry is the name of the game right now. Do you now worry about your babies instead of your pregnancies? I imagine the worry shifts but never goes away. 

Luce, glad you didn't wake Steve. I would have felt awful!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i watched alot of stupid, mind numbing tv during the first 12 weeks. Alot of comedies and generally anything not serious. Thinking back i think it did help that i tried to keep things as light beat around me as i could. My precious Popi helped alot, she gave me extra attention and lots of doggie kisses when i was bawling my eyes out!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I seriously think that resting A LOT in those first 12 weeks helped me hearty. The time I had intense spotting was after I was helping move round tables at work. They saw blood in my uterus at my emergency 8 week scan but I never spotted anymore, I'm assuming it just reabsorbed.

So no sex (don't think I had sex until I was about 16 weeks in the end), no gym, lots of nice healthy food and plenty of water.

And start taking afternoon naps. They're bliss and you'll miss them once the baby is here!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks ladies, that's very reassuring. Tim and I are sitting on the couch watching Ghostbusters right now! If that isn't mind numbing, then I don't know what is. Cesca, it reassures me to hear about the blood in your uterus. Not that you had to go through it of course, but that you got through it and have your gorgeous boy now. I'm not a big napper, but I am good at lounging on the couch and shutting my eyes while listening to the TV.

TV, sadly, has gotten me through a lot of stress. It is a good escape. I'm currently obsessed with American Horror Story and I don't even like scary things. But 30 Rock is always good for a laugh when I'm feeling down.


----------



## LucyJ

Hee hee he wouldnt of minded I woke him once because I thought he was dead so hes used to it :haha:

I took my pregnancy in chunks as I was scanned every 2 weeks during the 1st tri it was getting through the 2 weeks till each scan then I was scanned every 4 weeks from 20 weeks. It was a big wait between my 12 week & 20 week scan which is when I had a panic and bought a dopplar. Its trying to find different ways of coping losing yourself in a book or a movie may help and holding on to the postives.

Yeah I would say the worry shifts but I find the older Benjamin gets the more relaxed I get. I dont poke him to check hes breathing or wake up constantly to check on him I still have my moments. I worried a lot about his weight.


----------



## heart tree

I'm seeing a trend Lucy. You like to poke your boys while sleeping to make sure they're still alive! :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Ghostbusters hahaha!!! I watched police academy today!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Fab news Hearty :hugs: I'm so happy to hear it xxx

Raz - :hugs: hugs hun xxxx

So have I made a mistake in starting to take my baby aspirin again?...I didn't realise that it could cause a bleed at implantation :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Gaynor, where are you in your cycle? Are you actively ttc this cycle?


----------



## Sparkly

No not yet Amanda, we will be next cycle though....


----------



## heart tree

I'm not sure what you should do. Maybe to be safe you should start taking baby aspirin after you get your BFP. The only reason I was even taking it is because I have a history of clots. You might not even need it. Acupuncture is a great alternative to help the blood flow to the uterus.


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks Amanda - I'll take your advice xx

Loving your ticker btw :D


----------



## heart tree

Thanks, my first ticker ever! I always told myself if I ever got another heartbeat, I would indulge in a ticker.


----------



## NatoPMT

The current advice on aspirin is not to take it until after BFP due to the spontaneous implantation bleeds it can cause. Its a shame because it can improve uterine lining and blood flow to the placenta

thats what Dmetri at Mr Taranissi's told me.


----------



## Round2

Sparkly, my FS told me not to take it until I got a BFP, despite the fact I have a blood clotting disorder. She said there was new evidence indicating that it could tamper with implantation. TBH though, I think it's one of those things that one doctor will say do it and another will say don't. I would ask your doctor. Glad to hear you'll be back on the TTC wagon soon.

Hearty, I've been really struggling with anxiety as well. Each scan I have panic attacks in the waiting room. I get dizzy, hyperventilate and start shaking uncontrollably. Between scans I've just been trying to numb my brain. I downloaded a bunch audiobooks for my mp3 player so when I'm on the bus or walking by myself I always have a distraction.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty just found this:

_"Treatment of Subchorionic Hematoma
There is no formal treatment for this blood clot but each doctor is different. Some suggest that you can continue with your everyday activities while others may suggest taking it easy. Some physicians even suggest refraining from sexual intercourse throughout pregnancy and bed rest. Surgery is not an option. Straining and heavy lifting should be avoided- as such for a normal pregnancy.

Some doctors prefer a &#8216;wait and see&#8217; approach while others choose to use medications. Blood thinners such as: aspirin, Lovenox (inj), Coumadin and Heparin (inj) are used in attempts to &#8216;bleed&#8217; the clot out. Estrogen and Progesterone therapy is also sometimes used to aid in the development of the pregnancy."
_
so aspirin as well as clexane is used to treat a blood clot.

and the water is a good idea too:

_"Allow yourself adequate rest and plenty of fluids. Dehydration can also cause the uterus to contract-irritating your baby and the clot."_


----------



## heart tree

I saw that same thing Nato. I think that since no one has mentioned the word clot to me yet, I'm going to stay away from the aspirin. If at any point I'm told I have another Subchorionic hematoma, I'm going to put myself on bedrest regardless of what they say. Let's hope it doesn't get to that point. I remember Jaymie had a clot that bled out with her last pregnancy and all was fine. 

Round, I download podcasts of Fresh Air on NPR. Not sure if you all have that where you live. I'm constantly distracting myself with other people's stories when I'm walking around or am on the bus. It certainly helps.


----------



## NatoPMT

i agree, you shouldnt take anything without advice or prescription, we cannot be messing around with this little bean. Just remembering you said they didnt give you anything for the last clot so making sure you are fully armed with info if you need it!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Round2 said:


> Each scan I have panic attacks in the waiting room. I get dizzy, hyperventilate and start shaking uncontrollably.

Breathing techniques may help with that. They'll also help with labour too when you get there :thumbup:

I don't think that panic ever goes at scan rooms, tbh. I had a lot of problems as you all know with my breasts after having Luca and had to have regular ultrasounds where they would drain the abscesses with needles being guided by the ultrasound...anyway the first time I went in there they brought me into the room I was told of my first miscarriage and I freaked out. Even though I had my baby with me now. Bless them they even offered another room for me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My fs also advises not to take aspirin until after bfp.xx


----------



## heart tree

Damn! Why didn't I know this??? I wasn't told to take it from my FS, I just started it on my own. I'm so mad now.


----------



## Allie84

Hey!!! Okay, I'm really late to the party here so CONGRATS, HEARTY!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: A heartbeat!!! AND a ticker!!! I'm so stinking excited and hopeful for you. See, as I said, _even I_ had some latent pregnancy optimism for your bean! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- i have a blood clotting disorder and was taking baby aspirin everyday for about a year before getting pregnant with Penny and I continued to take it until I was about 36 weeks. My FS and MW advised me to take it this way so try not to worry about taking it before your BFP:hugs:

The first trimester was definitely the longest and even though she is out and healthy I still worry about her:dohh: I slept A LOT during the 1st half of my pregnancy and I watched a lot of crap tv and let my self get lost in books. I went to acupuncture appts on the weeks I didn't have appts with my MW to help pass the time:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

All the IVF patients in my clinic are asked to take baby aspirin during their treatment cycle, before a BFP!


----------



## heart tree

Lots of different opinions apparently. Thanks for the flip side arguments. Not much I can do about it now.


----------



## Allie84

I can't accurately remember when I started taking baby aspirin but I'm pretty sure it was before my BFP and I took it until 36 weeks. Some studies say it helps prevent preeclampsia and whether it was a coincidence or not, I developed pre-e only after I stopped taking it. (But now my doctors are saying it wasn't really pre-e but just pregnancy hypertension but that's neither here nor there I guess).

How are you feeling, Hearty? How is our other preggo, Round? And how is everyone else?

Now that it's midnight, Alistair is one month old!!!! Not sure where that month went, holy crap!! Time did NOT go by that quickly when I was pregnant.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Allie, I'm also amazed it's been a month. It seems like you had him 4 days ago! 

I'm ok. Very anxious for my scan on Thursday. I'm going back to the dumb place where they gave me bad news on Tuesday. It's also the place that I've gotten bad news every time I've been there. It's hard to imagine getting good news from them. My symptoms have been mild which also worries me. I just want to feel them intensely! But at least I have symptoms. The only other time I did was with my first - the one with the heartbeat. 

I know there isn't anything I can do, so I'm just trying to lay low and relax. 

How are you? How's mommyhood?


----------



## Round2

Allie, your avatar picture is adorable! Can't believe he's a month old already. How is everything going? Is he a good sleeper?

Hearty, my symptoms always magically start to disappear a few days before my scans. I think its the adrenelin. It's going to be good. Just remind yourself...you're not bleeding, you have lots of symptoms and you've seen a heartbeat. No reason to think negative (now please recite back to me!).

I've got my first prenatal appointment today. I'm a little nervous because I'm sure she'll whip out the doppler. But I'm trying my best to be optimistic and excited. My MS started to go away last week, but it's back with full venegance now. I hope it goes away before Christmas, I really want to enjoy my MIL's carrot cake!!


----------



## LucyJ

Wow Allie I cant believe he is 4 weeks already it goes so quickly how are you both?

Amanda its horrid having to go back to the same place you've been before and had good news I really struggled with it all those bad memories. Steve was always good as he would try and keep me calm and distract me. My symptoms came and went I would always panic then the next day would feel rough as anything. I think trying to relax is the best thing you've had good betas, a positive scan and symptoms so its all looking good I know that doesnt take away the fears or associations but hold on to the positives and I'll be thinking of you on thursday.

Round hope your prenatal appointment goes well. 

:hugs: to all


----------



## Round2

Thanks Lucy, my appointment was a little disappointing. It actually wasn't a prenatal visit. She just wanted to see me quickly to get my paperwork done for the NT scan. At the end of the appointment, I asked if she could try her doppler. She was hesitant since her doppler is crappy...she tried for about a minute and couldn't find anything. I'll go back in two weeks for the prenatal visit. My scan date is next Tuesday.


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry it was disappointing but yay for a scan nex tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls,

Lucy Ben is such a sweetie, He looks alot like his dad but his really red shiny lips are totally you!

Allie cant beleive its been a month already! Hope you are settling in nicely hun!

Round sorry you didnt get more out of your appointment, roll on Tuesday for some more good news hun!

Hearty ive been reading your posts on the PAL forum. Dont worry too much about the coming and going of symptoms. Up until 8 weeks my symptoms were there one day and gone for what seemed like forever. The really bad symptoms started arond week 9. Terrible terrible MS 24 hours a day..The MS lasted almost till week 25! Every body reacts differently to pregnancy, the fact that youre not spotting (progesterone will not stop the inevitable, my SIL had severe bleeding while on progesterone) is a good sign. All the luck for your scan tomorrow!

AFM, tomorrow is my weekly weigh in...Was super good this week, only had a small bite off Alex's kitkat last night. Tonight im going out for a few drinks, hopefully can limit myself to a glass or two of wine but im not holding my breath...Going to a cocktail bar so the temptation will be hard to resist lol!


----------



## Dazed

Hi lovelies :hi: I know I don't post much anymore, but I am always lurking. Just wanted you to know that I am cheering you all on.


----------



## Razcox

I am lurking too just dont have much to add at the moment LOL


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vicky I always find it interesting to hear who people think he looks he reminds me so much of my niece when she was little. Good luck with your weigh in.

How are you dazed?

Raz how are you doing? :hugs:

Afm: Ive had to have a blood test today as they think Im anemic again not sure I ever really got on top of it after having Benjamin. Ive been very emotional this week have no idea why and been getting lots of cramping pains like period pain wondered whether they might return Im still exclusively bf so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Round2

Lucy, I developed severe anemia around 6 months after I gave birth. I think it's pretty common if you are BFing. Also, my thryroid levels started getting messed up after I gave birth too.

Vicky, good luck at your weigh. Sure you did fabulous!!

Hi to all the other girls. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Dazed

I'm good Lucy. Hangin in there I guess you could say. Sorry about the anemia.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi everyone! today is the first time I've logged on in a long time! I don't even know where to start and I have a lot of catching up to do.

Hearty I am so happy for you! I agree with vicky that symptoms definitely came and went for me when I was around that time. I think your good HCG levels and heartbeat is a way better indication :) I'm gonna have to go over and stalk you in the other thread!

I'm so happy for you too, Round.I used to get so nervous before scans. you're so close to saying good-bye to the first trimester though, which has to give you some confidence!

My jaw dropped when I saw that Sassy is pregnant again! That's amazing, especially after all you've been through. :) :)

I can't believe Alistair is a month old either! I love seeing his pictures on facebook :)

Ben is adorable, Lucy! I love the new pictures!

Good luck with the weigh-in, Vicky. I'm so going to have to follow your lead....

i'm sorry for your loss, Raz. i'm so glad you have those puppies to take your mind off of things. I hope your doctors take care of you. :hugs:

i'll try to catch up properly, but hugs to everyone else. I've missed you all!

AFM, Ella was born in the morning of December 5 after a long and drawn out labor that lasted for days. She's healthy and alert and we're getting adjusted here. i think the dog feels a bit neglected though. My husband is still only home on the weekends because we haven't found a solution for us to live in the same city yet. He has to go back to work on Monday and I am terrified of being alone with the baby and the super active dog. He needs so much exercise and leisurely pram walks aren'y gonna cut it. Any advice? Lots of snow and ice here..


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on Ella! :)

I'm still here too... just lurking mostly!


----------



## Round2

Awe...congrats Amy, she's beautiful. You're a brave new mommy! I'm sure you'll figure out a plan with the baby and dog.


----------



## Dazed

OK, so the weather isn't condusive to taking baby out of the house to play with the dog. Do you have stairs in your house/flat?


----------



## heart tree

Amy, congrats on your gorgeous girl! Sounds like you have a lot on your plate. I have no suggestions for dog/baby/ice since I don't have any of those! Are there any family or friends that can help walk the dog?

Dazed, so good to see you pop out of lurkdom. How are you doing? You know you are on the top of my list for the next BFP!

Megg, are you ttc right now? Sorry, I've been a little out of touch. I know you've been writing like crazy though. I seriously can't wait until you are famous!

Vicky, looking forward to hearing about the weight loss. And have a few cocktails! You only live once! 

Lucy, have you not had AF yet? What are they going to do for the anemia? Hope you get it sorted.

Thanks to all for your reassurance about symptoms (or lack thereof). I feel a little more pregnant today. My stomach feels a little off, but not too bad. My boobs hurt and I had some dull cramping last night. Tomorrow will be telling. I'm really scared that they won't see the hb again. A normal fear, I know. I couldn't sleep last night because I was so worried.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Amanda for the hope. Right now I am trying to be relaxed about the whole TTC thing. So far so good. Good luck for you scan tomorrow hun and I will be stalking you as normal. I know your scan will be fabulous but I know that doesn't ease your worry.


----------



## LucyJ

Nope no AF yet! I guess they'll put me on iron tablets depending on what my levels are. I got told to eat more as well as my blood pressure is on the low side in fact I got told to eat :cake:

I had symptoms that would come & go especially the nausea. I know how scared you must be and theres not much I can say to take those fears away but I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. What time is your scan? 

Congratulations Amy, I dont have any advice is there anyone who could help you by taking the dog for a long walk?


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, we should all be told to eat cake!

My scan is at 10am my time. I think you are 8 hours ahead of me. They are often late, so I might not post results until noon my time.


----------



## LucyJ

Yes we should!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!!

Amy, welcome to motherhood!!! :hugs: Congratulations! As another person who was in labor for days (well, over 24 hours) I am intruiged to hear your birth story. We keep missing eachother on FB chat! I wish I knew what to do with the dogs...as you know I'm having the same issue. We're trying our best with Weasley to give him a lot of attention but it's inevitable the amount of attention he gets has gone down. It's also freezing here so I can't walk him with Alistair. My dad walks him a few days a week and one day a week we take him to 'doggie daycare' for the whole day, but it's expensive. Do you have a yard? If we had a yard I think it would be a lot easier. He's not getting enough exercise. I guess all we can do is wait it out. Wait out the winter and know it will be much easier to walk the dogs with the babies in the spring! 

Hearty, good luck for tomorrow. :hugs: Will be thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your good news. :)

Hi Dazed! :wave:

Lucy, my friend got AF even though she's exclusively BFing. Sorry about the anemia! I'm probably still anemic as well as I haven't been able to start the pills yet (due to my tear). 

Alistair smiled at me yesterday! I'm hoping it wasn't just gas haha. He does the sleepy half asleep smiles but this was a real one while he was awake. It was amazing. 

Quick question...do you moms let your babies sleep in a bouncer during the day at all? He fell asleep in his an hour ago and I usually move him to his bassinet but I kept him in there while I ate lunch and now I feel bad as I don't think you're meant to do that.


----------



## LucyJ

I've got to the point where I would rather it just showed up as Im getting so much cramping at least I would know were I stood I guess once I start weening at 6 months and start dropping feeds it'll make a reappareance if it doesnt before.

I wouldn't worry about letting him sleep in his bouncer Benjamin does on occasion sleep in his and to be honest if he sleeps during the day whereever it be I dont transfer him anywhere as I know it'll wake him. He doesnt sleep long in the bouncer as he'll wake himself now and I pop him in it when I have my lunch as he likes to be upright he has just starting watching me eat following my food. As long as hes not sleeping in there for hours and hours I wouldnt worry its not going to hurt occassionaly.

The first smile is so amazing I remember when Benjamin first smiled at me it was amazing and then he smiled at my mum :cloud9: His smiles melt my heart I love it when Ive been out of the room then come in and he gives me a great big smile :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, not TTC right now... maybe not ever. I'm sick to death of it. I'd rather be happy without kids than miserable trying to make one.

I would like to second the thing about me being famous! Let's do that! :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Amy- Congrats on Ella:happydance:

Hearty- i hope everything goes fantastic tomorrow:thumbup: I definitely remember my MS coming an going until about 9 weeks and then after that i was puking my brains out daily for the rest of 1st tri and some of 2nd:dohh:

Lucy- i am pumping/bfing as well as giving formula and the last few days i have been spotting (not today though) and having af cramps. i thought af would show up days ago but nothing yet:nope: i guess this can be common especially since i am not bfing exclusively. i hope both of our bodies decide to cooperate:thumbup:

Allie- i love the baby smiles too:D it is completely amazing:cloud9: don't worry about having him occasionally nap in the bouncer

Round- sorry the appt was a let down. i hope your next scan makes up for it:thumbup:

Vicky- have fun tonight!

AFM- Next Wednesday I go back to work:cry: i'm so sad to be leaving my baby especially since she is being so much more alert these days. The bright side is that Tim is able to watch her during the day so we don't need to leave her with a sitter. It will be nice for them to have lots of father-daughter time:D
Dazed, Megg, Raz:hi:


----------



## vickyd

First of all Hearty massive amounts of positive energy your way for your scan today!

Allie dont worry about the bouncer, it was actually recomended in our case for Hero's reflux. Obviously Hero never sleeps so i didnt get to try that one out either lol!!

We had a really hard time with our pooch and the new addition to our family. Popi was very depressed and not herself at all. My dad and Alex would take her on massive walks to de-stress but i think she wanted me to take her as she and i were very close. She would turn her back to me like a jelous kid, it was unreal...Id like to say that she is bacvk to her usual self but that would be a lie. She completely ignores Hero! Im hoping once Hero is older they will bond..

AFM, didnt go to my weigh in due to the massive amounts of alcohol and the burger on the way home. Will be brave and go tomorrow!


----------



## yogi77

Good luck today hearty! Xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty good luck today thinking of you :hugs:

Vicky has Hero's sleeping got any better? When did you start weening? I havent had a drink in well over a year would love a cocktail but think it would probably knock me out :haha:

:hi: Yogi how are you & Ali?


----------



## Razcox

Good luck hearty, cant be long now for you x

Bleeding stoped today so watch out DH i am coming for you! Over 6 weeks without any is far too long!


----------



## heart tree

I have a baby growing in there! Hb is 115 and measuring 7+1. I'm only 6+6 today! I'm still in shock!


----------



## Round2

YAHOOOOOOO!!!! So freakin' happy for you!!! That is amazing news Hearty.


----------



## vickyd

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew everything was going be great babe!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## LucyJ

Thats the best news I am so happy for you wonderful news which bought tears to my eyes!! I had a good feeling about today for you.

:wohoo: :wohoo: :headspin: :headspin: :wohoo: :wohoo:

and some of these as well :xmas8: :xmas8:


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

I'm so happy for you, Amanda!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## heart tree

I hope it's ok, I'm going to share a picture. :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/c34e9bbe.jpg


----------



## vickyd

loveley hearty beanie!!!! I will now admit that i can never "read" a scan! Every single scan ive ever had, Alex has had to explain what is what!


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- Amazing!!!:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin: I'm so happy for you and Tim:D


----------



## LucyJ

What a beautiful sight that is :cloud9: so happy for you and Tim :hugs:

Thank you for sharing xx


----------



## roonsma

heart tree said:


> I have a baby growing in there! Hb is 115 and measuring 7+1. I'm only 6+6 today! I'm still in shock!

:wohoo: Amanda!!! Well done my love :)


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I'm shit at reading scans too. The arrow is pointing to the little head. The dark spot in the head is the developing brain. The snake like thing curving up over the head is the start of the umbilical cord. 

Thanks everyone for the support. I'm still in utter shock that I've had 2 good scans in a row. That has never, ever happened for me. I could get used to this.

I actually had an enormous breakdown before the scan. Tim was getting ready for work and I just lost it entirely. I couldn't stop crying. I'll probably do that before every scan. I know you did it during all of your scans Vic, so I'm in good company!


----------



## heart tree

Should I change my ticker to 7+1 or keep it? I know I'm really only 6+6 even if she is measuring bigger.


----------



## roonsma

I'd keep it as it is, you know your dates for sure don't you :)

When's your next scan Hearty? :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

That's what I was thinking too Roonsma. I definitely know my dates because I did IUI on 11/11/11 which will be 7 weeks tomorrow.

I actually haven't heard from my doctor yet. All the information I got was from the ultrasound technician. I'm still waiting for the "official report" and to find out next steps. I imagine they'll want to keep scanning me every week, but I really don't know.


----------



## roonsma

I will be looking forward to next weeks then! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

YAY congrats Hearty. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: What a beautiful scan photo.


----------



## Megg33k

LOVE the photo! :cloud9:


----------



## LucyJ

I'd leave the ticker I changed mine as they put me back at the early scans then at mt 12 week one they put me forward and matched up with my original dates so I had to change it again :dohh:

Your definitely in good company I honestly think if I hadnt of had steve with me at my scans I would of run away and not gone in, even at my 36 week scan I was still sick with nerves.


----------



## heart tree

As much as I want to change my ticker, I'm going to leave it. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow!

Lucy, I've gone to all of my scans by myself this time. Tim has been so busy at work, I didn't want to stress him out even more. I'm pretty amazed I didn't get myself into an accident driving there today. I was such a mess.


----------



## Dazed

I'm so happy your scan went well Amanda :yipee: and I loved Tim's comment.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo look at that mini hearty, beautiful. Sooooo happy for you.xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - *Congratulations*!!! That looks like a lovely little healthy bean in there :flower: - Wonderful news!

*PregoinNorge* - *Congrats* on the arrival of your wee babe - hope it goes well when your OH is off to work - I was petrified but it wasn't as scary in the end as I had imagined (get a baby carrier - I like my ergo style one - as you can finally get out and about and the babe sleeps).


----------



## yogi77

Congrats hearty that is wonderful news!! So happy for you! I threw up before every one of my scans, even at 26 weeks. I didn't have any after that but I'm sure I would have still thrown up LOL. 

Lucy, Ali and I are doing great, she is such a good girl. Right now she goes to bed at 8 and usually only wakes up for one feed around 3am and then back to sleep. She's teething now though, so some nights are bad if she's fussing shell be up every 2 hours...is Benjamin teething yet?


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh Amanda, Im so very very pleased for you - what wonderful, wonderful news. Lovely little bean with its determined little heart thumping away - sniffle. 

i just looked up to compose myself and saw it has started snowing outside. I KNEW this was a christmas miracle. 

well done hearty. the biggest most anxiety ridden milestone is complete.

x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

47 weeks Nats? Bloody hell how ya holding up? :winkwink:


----------



## LucyJ

> i just looked up to compose myself and saw it has started snowing outside. I KNEW this was a christmas miracle.

Totally agree :hugs:

Yogi yeah Ben's been teething off and on the last few days his little gums have been so hot bless him we've been giving him teething granules to help. Ali is such a good little sleeper we've been trying to get Ben earlier in the evening but with no luck at the moment :dohh:


----------



## vickyd

Nato just loved being pregnant so much she isnt willing to "let go" yet!!!


----------



## Dazed

vickyd said:


> Nato just loved being pregnant so much she isnt willing to "let go" yet!!!

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

:rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

47 weeks and 1 day, actually

im channeling my inner elephant

i should change it shouldnt i


----------



## roonsma

Yes, you'll get terrible stretch marks if you don't :)


----------



## Round2

You can't take it down Nato - I'm curious to see how high it will actually go.


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> You can't take it down Nato - I'm curious to see how high it will actually go.

Ive blown it, now i regret taking it down

i am so easily led


----------



## NatoPMT

roonsma said:


> Yes, you'll get terrible stretch marks if you don't :)

thats convinced me that i did the right thing. see, easily led


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's better, love the new signature.

Anyone got any fun plans this weekend?

I can't believe how quick Christmas has come around this year, scary stuff!x


----------



## heart tree

Nato, congrats for FINALLY having your baby after 47 weeks!

Sassers, love the ticker. How is the pregnancy going? Has the bleeding stopped?

Tim's band is playing tonight at a really cool venue called Yoshi's. A lot of our friends are coming and so are some of my co-workers. I haven't told anyone I'm pregnant and now I'm trying to figure out how to get around not drinking. I was thinking of ordering soda water with a lime and pretending it is a vodka soda. That's always been my favorite drink anyway, so no one would question me. But if anyone asked for a sip, they'd quickly figure out I was lying! 

I'm also feeling so super nauseous today and this place has really good food. They do a lot of sushi, but thankfully I don't eat fish, so I don't have to pretend about why I'm not eating sushi. They have some vegetarian sushi which I might try to eat. I haven't puked yet, and I'm hoping not to start tonight. 

I might go see the Twilight movie with a friend on Saturday. I can't believe I even admitted that. I read the books after one of my miscarriages (can't even remember which one now) and they helped keep my mind off of my grief. So they hold a special place in my heart. The movies are crap, but I feel like I have to see them anyway.

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## LucyJ

Could you say your on antibiotics so not drinking or on a detox! I hope you dont throw up tonight I had dreadful nausea but never threw up. Have a good time.

We're of to my mum & dads tomorrow Steve is driving us home then hes coming back on sundy for work then will be back thursday evening. We were meant to be going back on the thursday but my mum was really ill a week or so ago and is now getting stressed about christmas shes got us all home this year so lots to do, my dad is working and well useless so ben and I are going to help her out clean the house, making beds, wrapping pressies etc. It will be weird not seeing Steve but glad I can help my mum out and gives Benjamin time with my parents. Have so much to do tonight Benjamin has been feeding a lot and I havnt got much done.

A year ago today I was having my hcg levels checked and was told I'd mostly likely mc sure proved them wrong :happydance: its amazing how much can change in a year.


----------



## NatoPMT

luce i dont remember that happening, you have passed the miracle-against-the-scan-healthy-baby baton to hearty almost exactly a year on. Good work! 

i dont fancy having a 47 week, 16lb newborn. Eloise was 6lbs 12oz and that was punishment enough. 

Yes hearty, just drink a drink that could be a mixer and no one will even notice or ask. I didnt have that problem as i told everyone i know within 5 mins of having a positive test.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I totally remember this time last year for you. It was so stressful. I'm so happy where you are now! What a difference! Sounds like it will be nice at your parents. 

I think if anyone asks me about drinking, I might just tell them that I'm back on the ttc wagon and am trying to keep my body clean. No one is going to argue that one with me and try to push a drink on me given my history.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I think it's a bit different for me having had 4 losses. When I got pregnant with my second, people were still very excited. But after each loss, people start reacting differently when you tell them your pregnant. Instead of excitement, you see fear and doubt in their faces. I hate that. It makes me so mad that no one can get excited for my pregnancies. So I decided I don't want to tell anyone. I want to wait until I get to the second trimester. That way I hope to get an excited reaction rather than a gloom and doom one.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh hearty I haven't been about yesterday or today and I suddenly at home went "OMG I don't know how amanda's scan went" and wow, look at your little baby in there! My eyes are filling up. I keep thinking of that christmas card you sent last year saying that everything will be ok in 2011 and I'm sitting here thinking that yours will be 2012. You have a baby with a beating heart, a little brain and everything else developing in there!

We are excited for you, despite your losses. We are positive and hopeful for you, we know what you're going through. And just think...although when you get a BFP after miscarriage it's more of a 'oh shit here we go again' rather than excitement, when they actually hand you your baby I think it feels a million times better than anyone without prior losses.


----------



## heart tree

prgirl_cesca said:


> And just think...although when you get a BFP after miscarriage it's more of a 'oh shit here we go again' rather than excitement, when they actually hand you your baby I think it feels a million times better than anyone without prior losses.

That sentence just made me cry. I really hope I get to experience that kind of joy. Thanks Cesca!


----------



## vickyd

Heart i was just gonna recommend you say youre ttc again! God i really hate sushi....

Im at home with my sis who got a tatoo today and is hiding from my mom hahaha!! She got one by her left rib that says " I dont suffer from insanity, i enjoy every minute of it" its pretty cool actually.


----------



## heart tree

Vic, that is a great tattoo!!! How would your mom see it? It's in a pretty hidden spot!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh Cesca that is so true, you will soon experience that Amanda.x

Hehe your sis sounds like fun Vicky.x


----------



## Allie84

Cesca, I was thinking about those Christmas cards as well the other day. :) They meant to a lot to me. Hearty's _was_ amazingly thoughtful. Agree that 2012 will be her year...and 2011 is ending on a very high note as well. :hugs: 

I'm also going to see Twlight this weekend. Tonight, actually. It's going to be my first outing away from Alistair, I'm quite nervous! Well, I've gone to run quick errands/shopping without him but this is my first social thing...but Alex is very capable and I think it will be good for them. I can only be away for 3 hours though and then my breasts need to be pumped or Alistair needs to be nursed! 

Oh, and I dyed my hair brown on a whim. Just a box job. It looks okay though, I think. 

Lucy, that's lovely you're going to be helping your mum and dad out. Have a great week! I remember this time last year for you...crazy. This time last year I was more than likely POASing with my CBFM and now I have a baby. A year CAN change a lot!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

heart tree said:


> Nato, I think it's a bit different for me having had 4 losses. When I got pregnant with my second, people were still very excited. But after each loss, people start reacting differently when you tell them your pregnant. Instead of excitement, you see fear and doubt in their faces. I hate that. It makes me so mad that no one can get excited for my pregnancies. So I decided I don't want to tell anyone. I want to wait until I get to the second trimester. That way I hope to get an excited reaction rather than a gloom and doom one.

God I so know how you feel, that's exactly how we were treated. We told our parents at 10 weeks with Poppy, after 4 sucessful scans yet they still questioned if things would be ok rather than being happy and excited! We choose not to tell our other family/friends until 20+ weeks as I couldn't bare that sorry look and all the bloody questions! I only just went public about Milo last week at 15 weeks, that PAL feeling never goes away unfortunately!x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Pregnancy going well thanks Amanda, Poppy keeps me so busy that i forgot half the time that I'm even expecting! Bleeding stopped a few weeks back thank god, next scan isn't until beginning of January though, I was suppose to go today but couldn't get there :-(

I felt Milo kick this week, so I know he/she is doing just fine )))))


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I still haven't seen any of those Twilight thingys!

I'm off Xmas shopping in the morning, then we have a big family party tomorrow night, I don't really want to take Poppy as it'll be late and she's no good past bed time but we don't have any reliable babysitters! I've bought her a lovely party frock though so she'll look cute even if she's whinging, lol!

Sunday we're taking her to see Santa, ahhhh I can't wait.

Hope you all have a fab weekend.xx


----------



## vickyd

Heart my parents are very prying people! I dont think my mom has ever knocked on our bedroom door, not even the bathroom door! She just barges in, so there would be definately a good possibility that she would see it! I asked kel to tell her after Xmas as im doing the the big family dinner and i defo dont need any drama before or during that.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I made an extra one of those cards that I sent last year and still look at it. I told myself I would frame it and put it in a nursery if I ever had a baby. 

Enjoy your night out. How exciting! And can we see some hair pictures?

Sassy, yay for kicks! And yay for no more bleeding. Do you have a bump yet?

I'm waiting to hear back from the nurse to schedule my pre-natal appointment. I've never had an actual pre-natal appointment where they treated me like a normal pregnant woman! Even for my first pregnancy that made it to 10 weeks, I woke up the morning of my pre-natal appointment and was bleeding. By the time I got to the doctor's office, I was gushing blood. So they sent me to get ultrasounds and that's when they diagnosed the blood clot. 2 weeks later, I lost the baby. I really hope I can make it to this appointment with no problems!


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Vicky, that's hilarious! Your mother sounds like my worst nightmare. I love my privacy. I don't think I would deal very well if my mother barged in on me like that. But if it's all you've known all your life, I guess you get used to it! Good call having your sister wait to tell them. No extra drama necessary!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

No bump yet, well it look exactly how it did with Poppy!

I've also changed my hair, it's really long and brown now, lol!

Oh you'll make the appointment Amanda, and it'll feel amazing, enjoy every second of it sweets.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty thats great that you have this apointment! You so deserve to have some "normal pregnancy" moments this time around!

Sass i totally think you would looker super with brown hair! My sis made that change last year and she looked a million times better, she has your skin tone. Youre so lucky that you keep you figure during your pregnancies...Do you follow a diet plan or are you just one of those annoying bitches that eats anything and never gains an ounce???? fess up!

Hearty trust me you never get used to someone barging in on you!!!!! Its so a typical greek mom thing though! Hopefully our generation will not carry on this tradition, however, many of my friends plan on doing the same shit to their kids.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, don't you dare do that to Hero or I'll have to come to Greece and slap you!

I think Sass is just one of those "lucky bitches" :rofl: She's a gorgeous one, that Sassy is!

I went into this pregnancy a bit lighter than normal. I'm hoping to keep somewhat of a figure if I can. Though I stopped going to the gym entirely for fear of an ectopic and then for fear of a blood clot. Now I'm just lazy and don't want to go!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hehe suppose i am one of those annoying bitches, I eat way too much, it'll all catch up on me one day!!

Yeh I prefer it brown! They'll be fb pics tomorrow no doubt!x


----------



## vickyd

Heart youre a pretty healthy eater i would say from your meal descriptions, so i think you wont have that much of a problem. I on the other hand love junk food and used my pregnancies as an excuse to eat all the burgers and souvlaki i could get my hands on. Oh and lots of pizza too....


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Nato, I think it's a bit different for me having had 4 losses. When I got pregnant with my second, people were still very excited. But after each loss, people start reacting differently when you tell them your pregnant. Instead of excitement, you see fear and doubt in their faces. I hate that. It makes me so mad that no one can get excited for my pregnancies. So I decided I don't want to tell anyone. I want to wait until I get to the second trimester. That way I hope to get an excited reaction rather than a gloom and doom one.

i was scared and was terrified of mc and wanted everyone's support. If im going down, everyone i know is coming with with me.

i hope this time you present them with a 12 week scan photo instead. We will coo over the 7 week ones in the meantime...


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Nato. I was thinking how funny it is how we all coo over these scans that look like little blobs. It's nice though!

Sassy, yes, I want to see hair pics too! Will check out FB tomorrow. Wow, should I go brown? My roots aren't looking so good and I'm afraid to color my hair.

Vicky, I do eat very healthy, though I've been eating more than usual. Well not anymore since all food makes me sick. Pizza sounds pretty good right now though...


----------



## vickyd

Heart highlights are defo safe, dont know about full hair color though...


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, I think I'll do highlights. They are so much more expensive though. But I can't walk around with these hideous roots!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I had highlights every 4 weeks with Poppy, it's definately safe.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

highlights are safe cos the bleach is wrapped in foil and doesnt go to the roots and touch your scalp - might be best to google that and tell the hairdresser if im right so they avoid your actual head. I might be making it up though

sassy, i recall how you looked with poppy and i was right to be jealous as i was massive from 8 weeks and you were all neat and tidy at 25 weeks

i am still 2.5 stone heavier than my normal weight. (35 pounds to the americans). I need to stop eating chocolate for breakfast.


----------



## vickyd

I beat you Nato, 40 pounds for me....Im loosing on average 2 pounds a week only! Need to stop having a pound of cheese for brekkie!


----------



## Round2

Ha, it's breakfast time here and I just had a chocolate chip cookie! 

With Maddy, I put on 30lbs and it all came off and then some. I have to keep reminding myself that won't necessary happen with this one too....need to stop stuffing my face!Then again, I keep thinking, this is my last pregnancy and I'm under enough stress. So I'm not trying that hard!!

I didn't know that about highlights. I've been avoiding for the last two years just in case I was pregnant.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have seen you with mine eyes Vic and you looked lovely. When people say that to me I say 'Pah', but i do mean it. 

<wipes chocolate off face and nods> 

ooOOOooOooo 11 and a half weeks Rounders, you are steaming through this pregnancy now. You need food to sustain how fast you are going. Crack open the roast potatoes i say.


----------



## LucyJ

Its christmas chocolate at breafast is allowed!! Girls you are gorgeous.

I seriously need to get my hair chopped hoping I can get it done when Im home.

Benjamin is feeding a lot again been waking up more at night for feeds wondering if its a growth spurt or if he needs a bit more the Health visitor said not to ween untill 6 months but wondering whether to try him with a bit of babyrice at christmas.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I waited until just before 6 mths and I was glad I did as he pretty much started eating 3 meals within a few weeks, versus my friends who weaned early at 4 mths and battled until pretty much 6 months to get their babies to eat anything! However every baby is different.

4 months is a HUGE growth spurt and is sometimes mistaken for hunger for solids but in actual fact breastmilk/formula is jam packed with much more calories than baby rice etc so it's better to fill them up with that. It's a tough time the 4 month growth spurt / sleep regression.


----------



## NatoPMT

good advice cesca, i will remember that in 2 months when my little girl is yapping for food.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We started weaning at 5 months but we only gave Poppy baby rice, and porridge then we started properly weaning at 6 months. I agree people confuse the 4 month growth spurt with them wanting food!

I'm def be a whale this time, I started this pregnancy about 16 pounds over weight, joy!x


----------



## Jaymes

WOWOWOWOWOW!

Congrats to Sassy and Hearty! I've been MIA, and I regret it. I've missed you girls!
:hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymie!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Hi Megg! I face book stalk everyone, I just can't seem to find time for much else! Damn I wish that BnB had an iPhone app!


----------



## Megg33k

I know, right? I would need an Android app, but still! Actually, their mobile site isn't so bad now though.


----------



## vickyd

Hey Jamie!! How you getting on girl??

I have found 10 grey hairs right at the front...Im not joking they have all popped up in less than a week!!!! Im getting old its official...


----------



## Dazed

Your not old Vicky. I'm 29 and have a crap load of grey hairs!


----------



## vickyd

No im old god damn it!!!! Now i also need to dye my hair regularly god damn it!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Jaymes!! Good to hear off you

I am strangely devoid of grey hairs for a 40 year old. Its the wrinkles that got me

Cesca - i forgot to tell you that an old friend made herself known to me on digital spy recently.....

none other than the lovely Palma


----------



## heart tree

Had some left side lower back and hip pain today. About 20 minutes later some dark red blood. Enough to half fill a panty liner. Then it stopped. Now brown when I wipe. :cry:

They wouldn't take me for an ultrasound until Monday. Was told if I pass tissue, to save it and refrigerate it. Lovely. 

Nausea disappeared as soon as I started bleeding. Back cramp stayed for hours. Now am feeling twinges and kind of a burning sensation in the lower right part of my uterus. All my hope flew out the window today. Am feeling resigned and ready for the bad news I always get. Tim is going with me tomorrow so at least I won't be alone. We were shopping when I started bleeding. He rushed me home and left the car in the road with the hazards on so he could unload the car. Unfortunately he forgot about the car for the rest of the day and the battery died from leaving the hazard lights on. Our neighbor told us the car was still out there! So now we also have to deal with a dead car tomorrow. Luckily we live across an auto mechanic who can at least jump start our car so I can get to my ultrasound. We'll figure out how to get home when we cross that bridge. 

I'm so fucking done with this shit. Just done.


----------



## Megg33k

I know you feel hopeless right now, but it could actually be harmless. They saw blood, so it could have just been some of it escaping, honey. I'm not trying to give you false hope; I honestly believe everything could still be fine. In my experience, there is a lot more blood than that with a loss. I'll be holding out hope until I have a really good reason not to. As for the car, the battery should start charging again after it's been jumped. It might be fine for getting home after the U/S.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh amanda, i know you can't help but think the worse but it's not definately over sweetie. I'll remain massively positive for you, good luck for today, I really hope you dont need it.x


----------



## roonsma

Sending good wishes your way Amanda :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - :hugs: Thinking of you today.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i know its hard to remain positive in the face of all youve been through...The amount of blood you described doesnt seem sufficient to indicate a loss, Sassy has had massive bleeding with Milo and so far so good...Will be thinking of you hun and praying this is just a freak episode of bleeding. Massive hugs..


----------



## jenny25

hearty im sending huge hugs and everything will be ok vibes xxx


----------



## jenny25

sorry not really been about took some time out just now , but we are due back at st marys on the 10th jan for our test results on that note i dont know if i told you that my kariotype test didnt work so had it done again and it came back fine , im on cd 11 ish i think so gonna ntnp this month and start clomid next cycle as we would of been seen at st marys to get everything going 

sorry not really caught up i wanna give hugs to everyone including raz xx


----------



## Megg33k

Heya, Jen! Good luck at St. Mary's! Wishing you the best, as always!

I'm mostly quiet because I have nothing useful to say. I'm editing my 2nd novel and getting some input on the editing of my 1st one. I really want to get the 1st one submitted to a publisher sooner than later. After I get that squared away, I'm starting on my sequel. It's going to deal with fertility and adoption issues, actually. May as well get in the struggle gay couples face in adopting and the some of my own infertility story in it. It might be hard to find so many happy moments in the sequel!


----------



## jenny25

megg your awesome hun , i think that would be a good story it will be hard for you though hugs well done on the books hun xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty: thinking of you today, i agree with Megg and Vic and am praying that overnight the symptoms you describe have eased off. Praying very, very hard for your baby. 

Megg, i think that sounds very cathartic. 

Jen: good to see you. Hope St Mary's can help


----------



## jenny25

thanks , its been a bumpy road but all i can say bring on 2012 its a new year new start:) xx


----------



## vickyd

Jen good luck at St. Marys hun! Hope 2012 will be the best year for you and Paul!

Megg will be looking forward to reading the sequel!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Thinking of you hearty, I agree with the others that the bleeding doesn't indicate a loss and you did have blood in your uterus so this may be it coming out by itself. Fingers crossed for you...whatever happens we're here for you xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Jenny. I hope st marys can, they were brilliant for us.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Anyone know what time heartys scan is?xx


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> megg your awesome hun , i think that would be a good story it will be hard for you though hugs well done on the books hun xxx

I don't think it'll be that hard, but there might be a lot of tears. I've told it 1000 times now. It's beginning to feel like just another story rather than something that actually happened to me. Alas, that's how a lot of my past is now though. My ex-husband and I barely remember being married (for 5 years)... It's weird.



NatoPMT said:


> Hearty: thinking of you today, i agree with Megg and Vic and am praying that overnight the symptoms you describe have eased off. Praying very, very hard for your baby.
> 
> Megg, i think that sounds very cathartic.
> 
> Jen: good to see you. Hope St Mary's can help

Thanks. :flower: I suspect it will be rather cathartic. I always knew I wanted to write it, but I didn't want to go it in a really literal sense. I like that I can tell it through someone else... someone made up. It'll feel less like whining and more like therapy!



vickyd said:


> Jen good luck at St. Marys hun! Hope 2012 will be the best year for you and Paul!
> 
> Megg will be looking forward to reading the sequel!!!

Thank you!!! :hugs: I can't wait to get started... eventually! I'm editing the NaNovel right this minute in hopes that I can be done soon!


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I am thinking about you and hope today brings good news :hugs:

Jen good luck for your apppintment hope goes well and 2012 is your year.


----------



## LucyJ

Megg I think your doing amazingly well with the writing cant wait to see you published :thumbup:

Thanks for the advice girls I thought he'd had his 4 month growth but not so sure now he'll be 5 months on friday my tickers a bit off for some reason. Sometimes he just doesnt seem satisfied especially in the evenings I asked about adding a formula feed in especially as then if I cant express enough steve can top up with formula but was made to feel bad about it. Chancers are i'll have to put him on it when I go back to work as dont think I'll be able to express enough.


----------



## vickyd

Luce when you express how much do you get out?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Luce! xxx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Another busy weekend so playing catch up yet again, on the plus side all xmas shopping is done, i have ordered a posh new whelping box for Raina and the xmas cards have been posted. 

Megg - Great work on the writing! Look forward to seeing you get it published and will be keeping myfingers crossed for not too many rejection letters before you do xx (i have been told everyone gets at least one or two :) )

Hearty - I am so sorry you have had such a crap time hun :hugs: i hope its good news for you later but regardless of what happens we are all here for you xx

AFM - Used an IC HPT on saturday and it was a lovely BFN (seems so wrong to say that!) so it looks like my body is back to normal. Used one of my left over CBFM sticks today and there is a very faint line so it looks like i wont be that far behind a normal cycle this time. Not using the sticks in the monitor as i want to reset it on a normal cycle an these were left overs from a couple of boxes which it doesnt like you using.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad things are back to normal, Raz... Well, as glad as I can be! 

I also hope not to get too many rejection letters. I'm actually going to first submit with the publisher I think is most likely to pick it up in order to try and avoid rejections! LOL It's hard to find a publisher that is accepting unsolicited manuscripts! :dohh:


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky the most I have been able to express at one time is 3oz but normally its between 1 and 2 oz I have managed over a couple of days to build a stock up but its hard going the other problem I have is he doesnt take to a bottle overly well have just bought a doidy cup to try him with.


----------



## roonsma

I have never been able to express much either Lucy, the most i've ever managed is a couple of oz's. I'm not sure it's a good indicator tbh :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Good luck today Amanda. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

Raz - Glad everything is back to normal and I'm so excited for you to have more puppies. 

Jen - 2012 will be a good year for you, I can feel it!

Megg - Fxed your book get published and good luck on the sequel.

Hi :hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Dazed! How are you, hun? xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

If im reading this right:



LucyJ said:


> if I cant express enough steve can top up with formula but was made to feel bad about it. Chances are i'll have to put him on it when I go back to work as dont think I'll be able to express enough.

thats disgusting...who made you feel bad about it? I assume a HV or somert? I had it the other way round, i was trying to breastfeed in hospital and Eloise kept falling asleep, and this bitch nurse Ratchet told me if i didnt feed her she would end up in A&E on a drip and why didnt i call her to get formula. I did fucking well call her to ask for help and her colleague came and told me to wait until Eloise woke up

you do what's right for you, not what suits whoever is giving you this sort of pressure. You don't need it 

grr.


----------



## Megg33k

I hate it when mothers are made to feel badly about how they feed their babies. :( Personally, with all the hunger and abuse and everything awful in the world, I'm happy when babies are being fed and cared for... period! Do what you need to do. There's no shame in needing help.


----------



## Dazed

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Dazed! How are you, hun? xxx

I'm well hun. Just chuggin along trying to keep what little sanity I have left and trying not to look too deep into my cycles. This cycle my body decided to play nice and not give me any symptoms what so ever! Now it has me concerned that I didn't ovulate at all, but I have to remind myself that I can no longer give a flying f***.

Xmas shopping is done except I forgot two of my furbabies. I guess it doesn't matter since they really won't know any better. It was my ferret and my oldest kitty. Neither of them really play with anything, so its hard to find something that peaks their interest other than treats.

How's life treating you Meggles?


----------



## Jaymes

Bfing is difficult. Since I have started working out again, I feel like my supply has gone waaay down! But on the plus side Lexi is 8.5 months, and she LOVES her "people food" as DH calls it, so I don't worry so much now. 

Hearty, :hug: I wish there was more I could do or say. 

Megg. Way to go on your books! Just remember, opinions are like @$$holes, everyone has them and most of them stink!


----------



## Megg33k

Dazed said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dazed! How are you, hun? xxx
> 
> I'm well hun. Just chuggin along trying to keep what little sanity I have left and trying not to look too deep into my cycles. This cycle my body decided to play nice and not give me any symptoms what so ever! Now it has me concerned that I didn't ovulate at all, but I have to remind myself that I can no longer give a flying f***.
> 
> Xmas shopping is done except I forgot two of my furbabies. I guess it doesn't matter since they really won't know any better. It was my ferret and my oldest kitty. Neither of them really play with anything, so its hard to find something that peaks their interest other than treats.
> 
> How's life treating you Meggles?Click to expand...

Life is mostly treating me well. I'm enjoying it! :) I'm on board with not giving a flying f***! I feel ya! My Xmas shopping is *almost* done... Does that count? LOL



Jaymes said:


> Bfing is difficult. Since I have started working out again, I feel like my supply has gone waaay down! But on the plus side Lexi is 8.5 months, and she LOVES her "people food" as DH calls it, so I don't worry so much now.
> 
> Hearty, :hug: I wish there was more I could do or say.
> 
> Megg. Way to go on your books! Just remember, opinions are like @$$holes, everyone has them and most of them stink!

Thanks, love! You speak the truth! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Megg33k said:


> Glad things are back to normal, Raz... Well, as glad as I can be!
> 
> I also hope not to get too many rejection letters. I'm actually going to first submit with the publisher I think is most likely to pick it up in order to try and avoid rejections! LOL It's hard to find a publisher that is accepting unsolicited manuscripts! :dohh:

Its a catch 22 though as how are you meant to get anything published unless someone takes a chance on you? :wacko:

Hey dazed, *waves* 

Lucy - Its crap that people make you feel bad for how you choice to feed YOUR baby. As others have said so long as he is well fed, happy and healthy then what does it matter???


----------



## Megg33k

Razcox said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Glad things are back to normal, Raz... Well, as glad as I can be!
> 
> I also hope not to get too many rejection letters. I'm actually going to first submit with the publisher I think is most likely to pick it up in order to try and avoid rejections! LOL It's hard to find a publisher that is accepting unsolicited manuscripts! :dohh:
> 
> Its a catch 22 though as how are you meant to get anything published unless someone takes a chance on you? :wacko:
> 
> Hey dazed, *waves*
> 
> Lucy - Its crap that people make you feel bad for how you choice to feed YOUR baby. As others have said so long as he is well fed, happy and healthy then what does it matter???Click to expand...

I know, right? And, I'm not really in a place where I want to seek a literary agent. So, I just sort of hope that the publisher that I think I have a decent shot with doesn't reject me. Oh, how I hope! They do all genres of story, but the lead characters have to be in a male/male relationship. So, I think maybe it would limit the # of submissions they get... I hope! Plus, I like to think mine are better than a lot of what they get too! :haha:


----------



## vickyd

Lucy I never managed to express more than 1 oz...Since Hero was in NICU they would not let me try to give her breast so i had to give formula. 2 weeks later obviously she had latching problems and honestly i didnt try as hard as i should. Was i made to feel bad about taking the easy way out and exclusively ff? Oh boy yes! Not so much from my pead but from midwives and the fucking breast feeding brigade. If Ben is really hungrey for more milk he will let you know! The hunger cry is something not easy to ignore as you well know! If its just a matter of weight gain, bf babies are always less heavy as is well known so dont stress too much.
Also Ben is within the 4 month sleep regression, which by the way can last months, and can be mistaken for hunger wakenings! At the end of the day if you choose to top up with formula dont let anyone make you feel bad about it!


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Even if everything is fine (which I really thing it is)...you don't need this stress. Good luck today, sending you truckloads of thoughts, wishes, prayers and whatever else will help.

Raz, I'm glad to hear things are getting back to normal for you fast. I'm happy to hear you sound so positive.

Lucy, I had similar experience with a nurse trying to make me feel bad about offering formula. It's an awful feeling, I hate hearing stories about this. Just do what's best for you and Ben.

Jenny, glad to hear you've had a little break and are ready to get back on the TTC train. Good luck to you.

Megg, I'm so impressed with all you've accomplished. I can't wait till I can buy your book at Chapters!

AFM, my NT scan is tomorrow. I'm quite nervous...as usual. I feel like I have double reason to worry this time. I've got the usual...will there be a heartbeat. But now I'm paranoid they will find something wrong. My SIL gave birth to a little girl last year who is severely mental and physical disabled. They don't know exactly what is wrong with her, but they have found some chromosonal defects. I'm so worried it will be hereditary. The worst part is my DH won't be able to come with me, so I'll have to be brave girl and go by myself!!


----------



## vickyd

Round best of luck tomorrow hun...The NT scan was very scary for me too as ive lost a baby to chromosomal disorder and was also worried about it being hereditary. Just remember the odds are in your favour, its rare and in 99% cases completely random.


----------



## NatoPMT

Rounders I hear you. My NT scan was a nightmare with a 1 in 4 probability of chromosome probs and on top of that i had physiological issues to worry about as I had a nephew with severe spina bifida 

it is nightmarish and my sonographer took an hour with a total poker face the whole way through. 

I agree with Vic, the odds really are in your favour. And most chromosome issues dont get to 12 weeks as unfortunately we are all aware. At 12 weeks you really are in a good place.


----------



## vickyd

From the PAL thread i read that Hearty's scan is early...Anyone know anything more???


----------



## Round2

Vicky, from what I understand she's going to get a call this morning and be told when to come. She's top priority, so hopefully it will be right away.


----------



## heart tree

Just woke up. Waiting to get a call to schedule the u/s. No blood this morning but definitely can feel something on the left side in my uterus. I stupidly took a pregnancy test today and it was lighter. I'm pretty sure it's over.


----------



## roonsma

I'm still hoping not Amanda :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

tests and symptoms mean variable things - nothing is conclusive there....the only answers will be with the u/s

im sending you so many good vibes ive given myself a headache - willing a good outcome

good luck sweetie.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thinking of you amanda.Xx

Good luck for tomorrow Round, fingers crossed everything goes perfectly.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Thinking of you Amanda and praying for good news for you. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Thinking of you Hearty....


----------



## heart tree

We're still ok. Baby is measuring 7+4 and heartbeat has gone up to 135. There is some old blood near my cervix, but apparently pretty far away from the gestational sac. It's not a very big clot, but they want to keep an eye on it. They looked at both of my ovaries as I've been feeling a lot of stuff on my left side. There is a good looking corpus luteum cyst, but no blood or anything other fluid. I will most likely still have some bleeding, but there didn't appear to be any fresh blood in there.

Today was the first time Tim ever saw a good scan and first time he ever saw a heartbeat. I'm still shaking girls. I don't know how I'm going to get through this. I'm a nervous wreck.

I love you all for all the support. I really can't thank you enough.


----------



## Allie84

Oh Hearty, I'm so glad. :hugs: I haven't read back yet but I take it you had a scare. :hugs: 

It's lovely to come on to so many pages! Too bad I'm running out the door to do some Christmas shopping with Alex and Alistair and don't have time to read 
now. :dohh: Alex took the day off. :)


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Amanda that is fantastic news :happydance: Im so happy for you & Tim. I know its going to be tough going at times hold on to the positives, you will get there one day at a time holding your hand all the way.
:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh wow I knew it would be ok, sooooo happy for you and tim, what a lovely gift for Xmas.xx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks lovelies. Still shaking to be honest. That was a big scare for me. It was feeling like a repeat of my first pregnancy. But I have to have faith it isn't the same. One day at a time.


----------



## vickyd

typing through tears over here!!!!!! I had a good feeling but until i saw it in writing i was crapping my pants!!!! 
So happy that you got to share this very special scan with Tim, you guys so deserved it!

overprotective cyber friend is ordering you to take it easy!!!! STAY HOME, put your feet up and indulge in that veggie crap you eat!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

> overprotective cyber friend is ordering you to take it easy!!!! STAY HOME, put your feet up and indulge in that veggie crap you eat!!!!

Totally agree with Vicky!


----------



## roonsma

I had a good feeling about this scan :). Nice one Hearty :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I'm actually at work Vic. Sorry. But I will go home soon and have some veggie crap! Promise.


----------



## Round2

OMG, my heart was is in my throat waiting for you post. So, incredibly happy for you. So amazing that Tim finally got to see a good scan. 

I know the anxiety is unbearable. But listen to the other girls. One day at a time. All this anxiety will be worth it in the end.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh my... what a fantastic scan result!! Amanda, Im going to stop banging on about christmas miracles if Im allowed to say it once more. Its a christmas miracle!!! 

well done little bean - s/he's a determined little tinker. 

the hb increase and growth is just brilliant news and calls for jumping snowmen

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## Megg33k

Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant! So happy! :yipee:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I knew it amanda!!!!! So happy for you, fantastic news.

Now keep chilled, rest up and do nothing for a few weeks bar the odd walk here or there. Keep that bean safe xxx


----------



## Dazed

Phew! I saw a glimpse of a post to you and I prayed it wasn't bad. I'm so happy right now that everything is fine Amanda!


----------



## Jaymes

So very very happy for you Amanda!


----------



## jenny25

Amanda that is fantastic news i am so over the moon for you hun , i have tears streaming down my face :D xxx


----------



## Round2

Just got back from NT scan. Everything was perfect! I'm so happy, I can't stop crying. Baby measured 12w1d, HB was 170 and NT was 1.4.

We're going to tell my daughter tonight. I know it's going to make her so happy. She's been asking for this for such a long time.


----------



## NatoPMT

wow rounders what fantastic results - your little bean must be getting big - scan pics please!!!!

this is it now, you are having a baby!!!!! congrats to you and your family, what a lovely christmas you are going to have. you could give your little girl a scan pic for her to unwrap at xmas as a way of telling her

woo hoo more bouncing snowmen...

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## NatoPMT

ps think eloises nt was 1.7


----------



## Jaymes

Yayayayayay! Such Happy News!


----------



## roonsma

That's fantastic news Round! Brilliant! xx


----------



## Round2

Ha, good idea Nato. I'm not sure if she'll understand what it is, but she'll think it's interesting.

I'll have to wait till tonight to upload my scan pic. I'm at work and I still haven't told them I'm pregnant. I really should tell them though....I actually should have told my boss weeks ago. I feel weird about it, almost like I'm jinxing it.

I'm sure it will come out tomorrow though, we're going for a Christmas lunch and I know it will be obvious if I'm not drinking.


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Round thats amazing news :happydance: what a wonderful christmas present for you all so happy for you :hugs: 

Thanks for the comments girls yes Nato it was a HV and I find some of the breast feeding mafia as my mum calls them a bit unsupportive when looking for advice. Basically I'm meant to be going out with my mum & niece on firday but have been worried about not being able to express enough milk to leave steve with so asked if I could get some formula to leave with him as a back up and also asked about giving formula when I go back to work which I dont know when it will be yet. I guess she played on my own worries. Ive found it hard at times but have enjoyed it for the most part and pleased I have been able to, in my head I thought I would BF untill I started to ween and then move on for formuals sometime betweeb 6 & 9 months but she made me doubt myself and generally I came away feeling so bad and guilty. Im probably not going to go friday now anyway my dads going to take my place. 

Just to add to things I manage to express 4oz this morning I was so chuffed and excited never got that much before but then we went out christmas shopping with my mum and totally forgot to put it in the fridge so stupid and have had to dump it I seriously could of cried :cry:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay I'm soooooo happy for you Round, such fantastic news, please let us know how telling your Daughter goes.xx


----------



## VGibs

Amanda - Just a random bit of info...the test you took before the FAB scan...doesnt HCG level off at about 8 weeks??? I thought I remembered reading that somewhere. Might explain the lighter test is all.

Round - Good news!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Fantastic news round!!!!!!! YAY for being able to annouce it :)

Lucy - Although I didn't breastfeed, I expressed for a while and because my supply was getting lower and lower I remember it taking me 5 attempts across a day to get 3oz and then Luca vomited the whole lot up afterwards and I was absolutely gutted. My mum's friend also had a similar nightmare expressing and her husband knocked the container over when she had finished expressing and tipped the lot on the floor and she had a complete meltdown!


----------



## vickyd

WooHoo Round!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats an excellent NT measurement, hero's was 1.9 think! I would buy some baby booties and wrap them for your Little girl, that way she could keep them and be reminded of her best Christmas pressie ever!

Luce even thnough you had to chuck the booby juice away its still great that you expressed so much! If you did it once youll do it again hun!

AFM, im at my wits end with my pooch and Hero...Popi is scared to death of Hero, as she is constantly chasing her and trying to pull on any body part that she can get her little hands on...The other day she grabbed at her nose and i almost shit myself from worry that Popi will by reflex scratch her or something. Luckily no accidents so far but Popi is now depressed enough that she hasnt had anything to eat for 3 days!!!! She threw up some vile yellow liquid today! The vet said that dogs will eventually eat but im thinking there must be something i can do....The fact that Popi is spewing is also a bit dangerous for Hero now that she is licking the floor all the time. Seriously its just my luck that i have to have such an oversensitive dog!!!! Ive also stupidly agreed to do christmas dinner at my place for the family (13 adults) and the annual high school mates dinner (16 adults)!!!! WTF was i thinking????????????????/


----------



## Jaymes

Lucy, my dh made a mistake when I first started pumping and put the bottle together incorrectly. By the time he notIced he spilled about 8 oz. he'd put 2bottles worth in there! I was so mad I gave him the silent treatment for the whole day!


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- I am so relieved to hear your little beanie is ok:hugs: I was so upset for you yesterday. PAL is so hard but I hope everything is smooth sailing from here:thumbup: Awesome that Tim was able to hear his baby's heart beat:D

Round- congrats on an awesome scan:happydance: I didn't tell my boss I was pregnant until about 14 weeks and didn't tell any of my co-workers until the day we found out we were having a little girl. 

Lucy- I completely understand as well about losing breast milk... its like gold in our house:haha: I've been pumping and my supply has gotten so low. After I had my odd period and a few days of being super busy to pump on schedule my supply is barely at half an oz on ea side:nope: I was attempting to get it back up but I'm pretty much fed up with the breast pump and I go back to work tomorrow any way. I'm quite sad today thinking about leaving my baby tomorrow:cry:


----------



## vickyd

Hoping it sucks having to go back so soon...I had to go back when Hero turned 3 months, i would have had to go back a month earlier but due to her being premature i was allowed 1 extra month. Seems like Greece and US have very bad policies on motherhood...


----------



## Round2

It's crazy how soon you guys have to go back. We get a year of maternity leave here and since I work for the government, I get 96% of my salary while I'm off that year.

I got scammed into cooking dinner on Christmas eve too! Whatcha making Vicky? I need some good vegtable side dish ideas. Something nice and easy.


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Round!!! :hugs: Awww your daughter is going to be so happy! What a wonderful Christmas gift indeed. :) Don't worry about telling work, you're not jinxing it! I'm impressed you've kept it quiet this long. I told people at work before I told my family and friends because it was impossible to hide my MS and exhaustion during 1st tri. 

Regarding formula and breast feeding...I have fed Alistair formula a few times and it's been fine. I had Alex feed him a few oz of formula mixed in with breast milk last Friday night when I went to the movies because I hadn't pumped enough for a whole feeding. I was told it would mess with my supply, yadda yadda but I think now and then it's not a big deal at all. I hope you still get to go on Friday, Lucy. Oh, and I was told if my breasts get too full to just nip in a restroom and hand express a tiny bit to relieve the pressure but I didn't need to do that.

Hoping, good luck going back to work tomorrow. I bet that's really, really hard. :hugs: It will get better though! It will probably be hardest at first. Is Penny going to daycare? What have you decided to do about feeding as your supply is running low? Hows that beautiful baby girl of yours doing anyways?

Vicky, I feel for you regarding Popi and Hero. I think Weasley is a bit depressed as well. He's just still quite subdued. He went through a phase of not eating well but as your vet said he went back to his food soon enough. I wish I had some advice. :hugs: And OMG, you're crazy hosting that many people! Good luck....


----------



## Allie84

What are you making for Christmas dinner Round? We're having my parents over Christmas Day and I could use some side dish ideas as well! 

Christmas Eve we're driving to my aunts with about 40 guests...I'm a bit worried about exposing Alistair to that many people but it's the best chance for the whole fam to meet him. Anyone have any advice on keeping people from passing him around, keeping him from germy people, etc? :shrug:


----------



## vickyd

In Greece if you work for the public sector you get 6 months 100% pay and 6 months 60% pay. If you work in the private sector you get 3 months total off but that includes the last month of pregnancy which you have to take off. Its fucked up....

Im making roaist Turkey like last year, which thanks to Hearty's brining tutorial turned out great! Mashed potatoes, a rice/ minced beef and chestnut stuffing and like you am still searching for a different vegetable side dish... Last year i did a caramelised rhubarb/carrot/leek dish which was pretty good but have lost the recipe... Im also making a traditional pie from the island of kefalonia where Alex's family comes from. Basically its a meat pie that has beef, pork and lamb along with rice and a smokey cheese. Im gonna make the pastry dough from scratch for the first time so either it will be great or it will be a disaster lol!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- you are a brave woman taking all of that on but I'm sure it will all turn out great:thumbup: I hope Popi comes around. I heard it is harder for animals to adjust to a new addition if they were quite close to the mother. 

Allie- Penny will be able to stay with Tim while I am at work which is awesome but I'm still sad that I don't get to be with her. Tim was able to work his schedule around mine since he only works 20-30 hours a week:thumbup: She is doing great and becoming so active. She loves taking baths and is so curious about the world around her. She can hold her head up pretty good now and is starting to babble and give us more smiles:cloud9:

I posted a few pics in my journal if you want to take a look:D

How are you and your little guy? I saw his 4 mo pics and he is just adorable!

Maternity leave here does suck! We only get 5 weeks paid at 70% so I had to use 2 weeks of my paid time off. Round, you are so lucky to get a whole year off! Vicky, it seems like we both got the shaft:nope:

The bright side is I get 3 day weekends for Christmas and New Year's and I can always take more time off next year (using my paid time off) if I want to:thumbup: This Christmas we will be driving to the mountains to spend time with Tim's family and then my parents, sister and niece and nephew will be here for New Year's:D


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Round!


----------



## vickyd

Allie i was really careful with Hero as she was born right in the middle of flu season and the fact that she was premature made things even more serious. For the first month i didnt let anyone exept my mom hold her unless they were wearing a surgical mask lol!!! When she got to 2 months everyone had to wash their hands with dettol before holding her; We managed to get to 8 months without a sniffle.


----------



## vickyd

Round & Allie : how about this "simple" vegetable dish??????
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/vegetable-tarte-tatin-recipe/index.html


----------



## Jaymes

That "simple" veggie doesn't look all that simple to make, but it does look pretty tasty! 
I'm being totally selfish this year and just having us for Christmas. We went places for thanksgiving, and I still feel so drained by it! I want to make a turkey, stuffing and a few sides. Mmmmmm. I can't wait for leftovers!


----------



## Round2

Allie, I was super paranoid when Maddy was born too. She was born at the end of January, just in time for flu season. I basically hid from the world till the spring!!

Oh boy Vicky, that does look good. I agree with Jaymes though....way too much work for me. I'm still feeling pretty crappy these days, so this needs to be a very simple dinner. I thought my MS would be gone by now, hence why I invited everyone over. But my MS has actually picked up in the last few weeks.

I'm making:
turkey breasts - nobody eats the dark meat and who wants to cook a big turkey!
sweedish mashed potatoes - just normal mashed potatoes with cream cheese
green bean and mushroom casserole
?????

I'm thinking I need something orange (carrots, squash, yams)...to balance things out. Does anyone else colour coordinate their dinners too? Or am I the only looney?

Oh and I'm making apple cake with cream cheese icing and frozen chocolate peanut butter pie for dessert (we're big dessert fans up here!).


----------



## Allie84

Hmmm so you guys probably wouldn't have taken your daughters to a gathering of that many people? I'm so torn because I really want to go and partake of the family gathering but I'm worried about Alistair getting sick. I can just be super vigilent like you were Vicky!! 

That recipe sounds really yummy but yes not so 'simple!' Alex is our resident chef and very talented... but I help and do all of the baking. I'm excited!

Round, may I have peanut butter cake recipe? Sounds delicious! I haven't thought about what to bake yet. I haven't had any time to think about it much less bake haha.


----------



## heart tree

Round, have I said Congrats yet? I can't remember, but even if I did, it deserves a second one. Congrats!!! So happy for you. Do you think you'll be able to relax a bit now? I bet you feel a huge amount of relief. 

Virginia, I started googling like crazy about my pregnant test being lighter. I remember the same thing happened to Yogi. It's called the hook effect. At some point your hcg gets so high that the tests can't read the hcg properly. If you dilute the pee with water, the tests will be darker. Based on my last hcg, mine is probably in the 200,000+ range. The hook effect can happen between 7-9 weeks. I'm pretty sure that's what happened to me. Thanks for the encouragement. 

Vicky that recipe looks awesome. I've made veggie tarts before and they are really quite easy. As long as you buy premade puff pastry you are fine. Look at you cooking veggies!

So I'm still spotting brown stuff. Not a lot but have to wear a panty liner. I wish it would go away. I'm hoping all that blood is working it's way out and I'll have a nice home for baby. Tim has started calling the baby "the nestler" because he thinks it is nestled in for a nice long stay. It kind of makes me nervous to call it anything but a pregnancy. Giving it a nickname and even calling it a baby makes me feel too attached. Not sure I'm ready to get that attached yet. 

Thanks to all for coming out and lending support. I know I've kind of been all about me lately. But I know you all understand. xoxo


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I know what you mean Amanda, I didn't give Luca a name at all whilst pregnant other than 'the baby' I suppose. A nickname gave him an identity and a personality which I was never sure would be real so I just couldn't do it.

Allie - I'm the opposite and exposed Luca to loads of people early on (but it was Spring) and at 8 months he still hasn't had a cold, although he's getting a bit snotty this week. But then he is dairy free which I think has a lot to do with it. I find when they're that young just keeping him in a pram might mean less people would fuss and want to hold? The problem is the first person you let hold him (be that a mum, sister, etc), everyone will expect it. I remember one day I was so thoroughly fed up of seeing him be passed around that I just kept him in his pram and refused to take him out!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie Im not sure you can put formula in the same bottle as breast milk, i looked that up and there's varying advice but some said not to because the breast milk enzymes start digesting the formula

Its rotten to hear about people having to go back to work so early, fine if you want to, but if you dont it must be incredibly hard. I get 14 months because of accrued holiday but i dont get so much pay as Rounders. jealous 

Amanda, whens your next scan? 

Rounders did you tell maddy? 

Vic, theres some pretty good ideas here about integrating popi with Hero

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090109234913AAXDfI3

Be careful though, because if you reward fearful behaviour with food, then that rewards the fear and ingrains it, so you have to reward unfearful behaviour with the treats suggested on that link - but if popi takes the treat with Hero there, that thats effectively rewarding the right behaviour.


----------



## vickyd

Really helpful link Nato! I like how she says to avoid the dog whispere's techniques and thats what i googled first lol! I actually did the trreat thing today, i put the doggy cookie in Hero's hand and she held it out but Popi turned her head kinda in disgust! In the end i gave it to her...Ill keep trying this as it seems its the only thing that is recomended..


----------



## Round2

Hmmm...so we told Maddy this morning. Wasn't exactly the big 'moment' I was hoping for. 

Me: "Wanna hear some good news? Next summer you're going to be a big sister, cause Mommy has a baby growing in her belly."
M: "Does that mean I won't be the baby anyomre"
Me: "That means we'll have our own baby to take care of. You can help me look after the baby. You'll finally get the brother or sister you've been asking for, and you will be a big sister"
M: "You got it wrong Mommy, I wanted to be a little sister!".

Oh well, too late now!! I'm sure she'll get used to the idea later...and will hopefully be a little excited!

Allie, here is the recipe. I'm allergic to pecans so I just skip that part. Sometimes, I put a layer of caramel sauce on top. It's so easy...I love no bake recipes.......

https://www.hersheys.com/recipes/6702/Frozen-Chocolate-Peanut-Butter-Pecan-Pie.aspx

Hearty, thanks for the congrats. I am feeling a bit better about things. I'm forcing myself to tell people in order to get used to the idea. I doubt I'll ever walk into a scan room and feel relaxed, but I do have alot more confidence now. So when is your next scan??


----------



## LucyJ

Wow vicky thats alot of people food sounds yum! Hope things get better with popi and hero and that popi starts eating soon.

Amanda I can totally understand that feeling of not wanting to get attached I felt like that but Steve was always so positive about things (which I guess was good as it balanced out my fears). My mum named the baby it was when we were waiting for blood test results and looking out the kitchen window at the garden which was covered in snow & ice she put her arm round me giving me a hug and said dont worry your little frostie will be ok. From that moment on the baby was called frostie and well she was right. Every step forward gave me that little bit more hope. It always amazed me a friend of mine was pregnant 4 weeks behind me at 8 weeks they were looking at prams and buying baby magazines I at 12 weeks couldnt even set foot in a baby shop.

Round did you tell yor little girl? I bet shes over the moon.

Thanks Allie I probably wont go friday just because I'll be to far away if things dont go to plan but we will see its a bit play it by ear at the moment. We didnt take Ben near anyone who had or was ill but we did take him to visit family but it was small gatherings so easy to controll. To be honest a lot of people came to see us sonit was easier. If I wanted him back or thought it was to much I would just say he needs a feed or a change.

Hoping hope going back to work isnt to bad for you I think it sucks that you & vicky dont get more time. Im dreading going back and I have 9 months off although Im hoping to have a bit longer but that will depend on money and how much work steve has.

:hi: Jaymes


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> i put the doggy cookie in Hero's hand and she held it out but Popi turned her head kinda in disgust! In the end i gave it to her...Ill keep trying this as it seems its the only thing that is recomended..

that _sounds_ like rewarding the unbonded behaviour to me Vic!! if she doesnt take it from hero, dont give it to her...if you offered it out of your hand while hero was on your knee that would be fine, but if popi refuses it from hero first then you reward the refusal

hahah rounders. Maddys response also does not deserve a biscuit. 

hi luce


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I got back to work January 30th :( January is usually a really long month for most people but I have a feeling it will go super fast for me.


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry round I missed youe post ah bless her Im sure she'll get excited. My niece didnt take the news well that I had a little boy but she's besotted with him now althought she did say I was only forgiven bevause he was very cute!!

:hi: nato hows your beautiful girl?


----------



## NatoPMT

shes beautiful luce. she really is. im so besotted with her.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- that recipe looks yummy! I just printed it out for myself:D

Round- it is funny that you color coordinate your dinner but for nutrition purposes it is very useful! I love your daughters response to the big news hilarious! :haha:

Allie- since Penny has been born weve taken her every where with us (but avoid people if they are ill) because we were told that exposing her now would help build her immune system plus you are breast feeding and that provides him with the antibodies to fight off infection. Ive taken her to family gatherings and also to my office where everyone loves to hold and cuddle her. 

Hearty- its so cute Tim has given the baby a nick name. I totally understand being nervous about becoming too attached. I was this way until I felt regular movements around 20 weeks and even after that I'm not sure I really relaxed about the pregnancy.

Nato- lucky you with 14 mos off! Do we get to see pics of little Eloise?


----------



## NatoPMT

here ya go, my lovely little girl...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0005.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## NatoPMT

and here she is looking like mischief
 



Attached Files:







smaller.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> i put the doggy cookie in Hero's hand and she held it out but Popi turned her head kinda in disgust! In the end i gave it to her...Ill keep trying this as it seems its the only thing that is recomended..
> 
> that _sounds_ like rewarding the unbonded behaviour to me Vic!! if she doesnt take it from hero, dont give it to her...if you offered it out of your hand while hero was on your knee that would be fine, but if popi refuses it from hero first then you reward the refusal
> 
> hahah rounders. Maddys response also does not deserve a biscuit.
> 
> hi luceClick to expand...

Oh shit youre right....:dohh: Im a thicko these days! Right tomorrow ill start doing it right...hopefully....
Eloise is stunning, good job Luce!

Today was the first day im off work for the holidays. Will be home till Jan. 2nd so quite chuffed! My mom came over and helped me start cleaning the stye i call home these days. I spent 2 hours sorting out my closet and another 2 hours getting my books in order. There is still so much organising to do apart from the actual cleaning. We are thinking of finding a place even closer to my parents (theyre only a 7 min. drive away now lol!) so im thinking of not bothering with any more organising and just concentrate on the cleaning.

Round you can expect a bit of jelousy when the baby is born. Apparently i was really bad, dropped my sis on her head on purpose (or so im told, could be a bloody lie) and would go up to her and smack her when she was sleeping.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> go up to her and smack her when she was sleeping.

<stifled sniggering>


----------



## Dazed

Awww, Nato. She is such a cutie like her mom.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha thanks Dazed, no one has ever called me that before. 

with good reason


----------



## LucyJ

Lucy she is beautiful love the pic's!

Vicky sorry that made me laugh :haha: your poor sister

Are your babies sleeping? my little boy isn't at the moment.


----------



## NatoPMT

do you mean right now? 

right now, Eloise is pooing. In case you were interested.


----------



## LucyJ

> do you mean right now?
> 
> right now, Eloise is pooing. In case you were interested.

:rofl:

I did mean now but curious as to what shes like for sleeping?


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hero is sleeping for now, how long for who knows????? Last night she went down at 11 pm and got up at 5 am. She has had zero naps today. Im praying for at least a 7 am wakening. Please.


----------



## NatoPMT

she doesnt like sleeping in the evenings, she stays up until anything between 11pm - 1am and then generally sleeps until 9.30am, with a feed at 7.30am. Hoping for a lazy baby after all she has my genes. 

Im trying to get her to sleep in the evenings but having no luck


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Luca sleeps quite well, on a brilliant day he does 7pm - 6:30am (husband's alarm wakes him up), on a bad night he'll wake a few times and need settling but I haven't fed him in the night since he was about 3 months old. He's slept through the last 2 nights but for the last few weeks he's been waking loads and generally being a pain at night!

Lucy - if Ben is sleeping badly you're definitely in the 4 month sleep regression. Ours only lasted a week but sadly it was the week we were in Spain. Gross.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- she is a doll:D 

Vicky:haha: thats what big sisters are for right?! she survived the torture. 

Penny has been a good sleeper so far. she usually feeds around 9:30 pm and wakes up once at 2:30 am and then 8:30 am but last night she went from 10 pm to 7 am:D we were quite proud of our little girl this morning! 

So I've almost survived my first day back at work... only 30 minutes left:thumbup: I can't wait to see my girl!


----------



## Allie84

Ohhhh my gosh, I am so jealous of you all!!!! At first reading that I was thinking yay, I have some good sleep to look forward to, but then I saw that Penny is already sleeping so long and she's only a few weeks older than Alistair. :dohh: So maybe I just don't have a good sleeper. 

Alistair sleeps in 2 1/2-3 1/2 hour intervals at night, usually going to bed at 9, up at 11:30, 3 ish, 6ish and then up for the day around 9 but we snooze in my bed together until 10 (I get him out of the bassinet then...I'm usually half awake so I feel it's safe to lay him in my arms in bed). Today he was up for the day at 6 though even though I tried forever to get him to go down again. 

Why isn't he sleeping longer yet? Is it breast feeding? Maybe he sleeps too much during the day, but he doesn't have any long naps in the day, just sleeping off and on all day.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the germ input, ladies. I think we will take him and just be vigilent about sanitizer and try not to pass him around. He made the rounds at Alex's work today and about 5 people held him and it made me a bit nervous...one lady was picking at his eye booger. I was thinking 'dude, get your fingers out of my son's eye!' Oh well. Alex was so proud showing him off to everyone. 

Round, awww LOL, your daughter's reaction was too funny!!

Lucy, what beautiful photos of Eloise! She is perfect. 

Hoping, glad you survived your first day back at work! Enjoy going home to Penny. :hugs:

Vicky, enjoy your time off. It sounds like you'll be productive. You've reminded me I have so much I need to do around the house...just too exhausted. 

Hearty, awww, it's a cute nickname. I can understand the apprehension. When we found out Alistair's sex and went and bought our first baby things I was scared to start saying 'he'. I was calling him 'it' in the store, I just didn't want to get too attached to him as a boy as it made him so real....it took a few days after that.


----------



## Megg33k

Round - I think her response was adorable! I'm sure she'll get excited! :)

Nato - She's breathtaking! Seriously! :cloud9: Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - Precious little princess - she's so cute!!! Jealous of your sleep...:sleep: 14 months!!! WOW!!! :happydance:

*Hoping* :) - I can't believe you're so lucky to have such a great sleeper as well at such young age...enjoy!

*Allie* - Don't worry it's totally normal that your babe is still getting up a lot - the thing is every kid is different so it's best not to compare and just go with the flow and follow his schedule - he knows what he needs...I BF as well and he's up at night every 2-3 hours at night as well at over 2 months old.

*Dazed* - Hope you get your Xmas miracle as well :dust:

*Hearty* - WOW Amazing scan - how beautiful that Tim was there as well to share the joy...each day will get easier and you can let go of the stress and hold on to hope a bit more. :kiss:

*Megg* - Good luck with sending in your manuscript! Being a writer is so hard...ever thought of blogging as well...sometimes that's the way that people get noticed these days by big publishing houses - you already have a big following on BnB! :flower:

Hi to all! :wave:


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:



> *Nato* - Precious little princess - she's so cute!!! Jealous of your sleep...:sleep: 14 months!!! WOW!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Hoping* :) - I can't believe you're so lucky to have such a great sleeper as well at such young age...enjoy!
> 
> *Allie* - Don't worry it's totally normal that your babe is still getting up a lot - the thing is every kid is different so it's best not to compare and just go with the flow and follow his schedule - he knows what he needs...I BF as well and he's up at night every 2-3 hours at night as well at over 2 months old.
> 
> *Dazed* - Hope you get your Xmas miracle as well :dust:
> 
> *Hearty* - WOW Amazing scan - how beautiful that Tim was there as well to share the joy...each day will get easier and you can let go of the stress and hold on to hope a bit more. :kiss:
> 
> *Megg* - Good luck with sending in your manuscript! Being a writer is so hard...ever thought of blogging as well...sometimes that's the way that people get noticed these days by big publishing houses - you already have a big following on BnB! :flower:
> 
> Hi to all! :wave:

I tried blogging... It ended up just being a journal though! LOL


----------



## Dazed

Aww, thanks grand! Body is still playing tricks on me, so we shall see. Not getting my hopes up. I'm thinking after two years my body may just now be getting back to normal!


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe mine will go back to normal after 2 years too? I'm coming up on a year, and I'm still pretty well all effed up. Perhaps injecting myself with poison for almost a year was a bad idea? I dunno, but I'm not really bothered by it. I figure it'll work itself out if I ignore it for long enough! LOL

I hope things are getting back to normal for you, Dazed. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I hope so too, for both of us even if we could care less about things right now. I keep looking at my AF chart and the most normal its been was with the clomid. I didn't have the best looking chart in the world (and I don't mean temping), but its starting to look like heart monitor.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie dont worry it took ages before Benjamin was going more than 2/3 hours between feeds at night and was still going 1 and half/2 hours during the day. I had some days when he would feed on the hr it was exhausting but we came through it. The evening have always been the worst as he clusteer feeds he crashed out about half 10 last night we rarely get him down before 9pm. He has been sleeping really well at my mum & dads which is great, hes in a travel cot for the first time and all has been good. He even had a nap this morning which was great as it meant I got loads of things done for my mum 
:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Mine looked like a heart monitor too... that's why I stopped temping! *sigh*


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazy is there a link to your chart I can follow to have a nosey? You have a FF ticker so i hope so....

I am hoping for miracles for our girls too x

Actually, i spoke to Mone yesterday, after her 5 losses in 2010, she's had no bfps in 2011 at all. 

This can be a cruel, cruel journey.


----------



## Dazed

Oh Nato. I don't temp, I just simply track my af and the chart I have is a Microsoft Excel chart. It just helps me see if there is a pattern to my af's to maybe predict when the next one will rear her ugly head. I'll post it anyways in a minute.


----------



## Dazed

The red lines are my MC cycle and what I feel is not a natural cycle.
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NatoPMT

i remember you werent into temping, i thought youd changed your mind but alas, i cant chart stalk

can you explain the it to me please - is it the number of days the cycle is, thats a good idea


----------



## NatoPMT

ps which are the clomid cycles, the spate of 30 day cycles?


----------



## Dazed

Yes, the chart shows the number of cycle days on the left and the CD1 on the bottom. I was on clomid from July-October. Last cycle was my first normal cycle since.


----------



## NatoPMT

so your 1st cycle is longer now youve stopped clomid - i assume clomid bought your ov forward? interesting that your bfp was on a cycle that was at the shorter end of your range.

what cd do you usually start to test. are you using opks yet

have you shown the chart to your dr

sorry bout lack of question marks but typing 1 handed


----------



## Megg33k

Typing one handed, Nato? YOU PERV! :haha: (just kidding)


----------



## NatoPMT

i knew someone would think that. had to be you meggers...had to be you


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you know that I take that as a compliment... somehow! :)


----------



## vickyd

I dont get it....?????


----------



## Allie84

LOL! I'm also one handed whenever im on bnb these days. Long gone the days of lengthy replies!

Thanks for the sleep reassurance. :)

Off to see Santa at the mall for pricey photo


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> I dont get it....?????

The main usage of "typing with one hand" is whilst watching porn, because the other hand is... erm... otherwise engaged? I'm trying to be gentle here! Haha!


----------



## Dazed

Haha Megg!

I gave up on OPK's! I have yet to get a text book postive and digi's didn't seem to work for me either.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I was told that breast milk is easily digested so they feed more often. With formula they stay full longer and Penny is primarily on formula at the moment because my milk supply is practically non existent these days. Dont worry Im sure he will sleep through the night when he is ready:D 

I would be upset with someone picking at my babys eye as well! People are so weird. I also hate when someone tries to wake her when she is sleeping just so they can get a better look at her.

Bleu- how are you and little Bleu doing? 

Megg & Dazed- I hope your bodies get back to normal too its hard enough going through all this crap!

Work went fine yesterday. I even got flowers:D Today was a late start because of the snow which was much appreciated since Penny was an extra loud sleeper last night. She was grunting and doing her baby talk in her sleep all night as well as kicking us:dohh:


----------



## Round2

Nato, your little girl is such a stunner!! You're gonna have to keep her under lock and key when she's a teenager.

Megg, gross!! I never thought "one handed typing" meant that!!!

Dazed, sorry your body is refusing to cooperate. I really hope you and Megg get your BFP's in 2012. It's too long to be stuck in the this TTC limbo. Have you thought about stepping your game up and trying IUI or injectibles? Clomid did nothing for me except make me looney, but the IUI worked well for me.

Hoping, so glad your first day wasn't too bad. I can't beleive your working and taking care of a newborn. You must be exhausted.

Allie, have fun with Santa! I have yet to get a good shot of my kid and Santa. She's petrified of him!

Vicky, I decided to go with brown sugar glazed carrots. It's orange, yummy and SIMPLE!! What did you decide?

AFM, my doppler arrived last night and I found the HB in like 5 seconds! Such a good investment. I love it! I wish I could listen all day long.


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Round, but right now I don't have the money for the HSG, let alone IUI! My insurance doesn't cover anything fertility wise so it is all out of pocket. I do have money, but not enough to feel comfortable spending it on my HSG. I am going to try to talk to my husband after we file our taxes about letting me get the test done with the return money.


----------



## Round2

Dazed said:
 

> Thanks Round, but right now I don't have the money for the HSG, let alone IUI! My insurance doesn't cover anything fertility wise so it is all out of pocket. I do have money, but not enough to feel comfortable spending it on my HSG. I am going to try to talk to my husband after we file our taxes about letting me get the test done with the return money.

That's a good plan. The month I got pregnant, I did IUI, injectibles and I had an HSG. So maybe the HSG will do the trick for you.


----------



## Megg33k

Don't blame me! That's just what it "normally" means! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

I feel like a perv because I knew exactly what Megg meant LOL! 

Oh, Dazed, I hope you are able to get the HSG with tax money and it leads to your BFP. Hopefully you get your BFP before then, though! :hugs:

Hoping, awww, glad you got flowers and a late start. I was on FB and everyone was talking about the snow! Looks like you'll have a white Christmas. Hopefully your drive into the mountains isn't too slipperly. (We have no snow yet...in Minnesota...weird, I know)

OMG did you all see the horrible story about the 10 day old baby who died from a bacterial infection from formula?! :cry: I read about it, but I just saw video of the parents and photos of the little baby and I just sobbed. :( I can't even imagine!! And the scary thing is, we were giving Alistair Enfamil Newborn formula when we were supplementing after every feed,that first week for his jaundice. Just horrible. :cry:


----------



## Allie84




----------



## Round2

Awe, that's cute Allie. But what's up with Santa? Looks like had one too many kids pee on his knee today!!


----------



## Round2

oh and you're not all pervs....I'm just an old lady!!


----------



## Megg33k

No, I'm just a perv! :rofl:



Allie84 said:


> I feel like a perv because I knew exactly what Megg meant LOL!
> 
> Oh, Dazed, I hope you are able to get the HSG with tax money and it leads to your BFP. Hopefully you get your BFP before then, though! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping, awww, glad you got flowers and a late start. I was on FB and everyone was talking about the snow! Looks like you'll have a white Christmas. Hopefully your drive into the mountains isn't too slipperly. (We have no snow yet...in Minnesota...weird, I know)
> 
> OMG did you all see the horrible story about the 10 day old baby who died from a bacterial infection from formula?! :cry: I read about it, but I just saw video of the parents and photos of the little baby and I just sobbed. :( I can't even imagine!! And the scary thing is, we were giving Alistair Enfamil Newborn formula when we were supplementing after every feed,that first week for his jaundice. Just horrible. :cry:

I'm glad someone knew! :haha:

My friend was doing the same thing for her baby when she was jaundiced too. :( It's sort of scary...


----------



## vickyd

Just googled the death of that poor baby....They say though that the caue hasnt yet been identified. You do really have to be careful in the beginning with sterilisation and preping of formula.


----------



## Megg33k

Thought I should share that babywanted73 (Shannon) had her baby today! She had a little boy! :)


----------



## vickyd

Congrats!! Was she active on disco thread? I dont remember her...


----------



## Megg33k

vickyd said:


> Congrats!! Was she active on disco thread? I dont remember her...

She was for a while. In fact, she was VERY active for a short while and then dropped off. I don't know where she went, but I still have her on FB.


----------



## Allie84

I don't remember either but congrats!!! 

Do you think maybe they contaminated the formula themselves with poor sterilization? That's really scary!!


----------



## Megg33k

I would almost rather think it was poor sterilization than something inherent within the formula. I know that's sort of awful, but at least then it wouldn't be quite so scary for the rest of the formula-feeding world...


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> I feel like a perv because I knew exactly what Megg meant LOL!

LOL, me too!


----------



## NatoPMT

i know its a day early but im throwing caution to the wind, happy christmas to all the disco girls, lets hope 2012 brings us all happiness xxx


----------



## Megg33k

As I don't know how much I'll be around on ACTUAL Christmas, I'm with Nato! Happy Early Christmas to the Disco Girls! I hope 2012 makes your dreams come true!


----------



## Round2

Ditto from me too! 

And just wanted to add a huge thank you to all of you ladies. You've been such an amazing support for me. Don't know what I would do without you. Wishing everyone a happy 2012.


----------



## heart tree

Hope you all have peaceful holidays. Much love to you all.


----------



## LucyJ

A very happy christmas to all :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Merry Christmas my Disco girlies! Thank you for your support and friendship.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy Christmas gorgeous disco girls, may 2012 bring only good times.xx


----------



## Jaymes

Happy Christmas girls!


----------



## hoping:)

Merry Christmas girls!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning ladies,

So what's the fun boxing day plans? We're off to my brothers for the tradition cold meats andash dinner, lol. Can't wait to see my 3 nephews


----------



## Sparkly

Hope all the Disco Ladies had a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Many Blessings to you all! :dust: Thank you for your help and support during the hard times. :flower:

A wee picture of our Xmas elf for those interested:


Spoiler

​


----------



## Jaymes

Christmas was great here! I got a food processor, a composter and a camera. What did Santa bring you girls?


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy we're all at my mum's for chirstmas so we're having a relaxed day just had lunch cold meats and home made chips with chocolate log for pudding having a tidy up then we're going to play mousetrap which my niece got then watch cars2 which my nephew got. My brothers and the children went to the park this morning apart from Benjamin as he fell asleep so we stayed and had a bit of peace and quiet (my nephews are sweeties but very loud as is there dad my brother). Benjamin still has some pressies to open.

Jaymes I got a beautiful pair of earings, a kobo, a video camara and some little bits & pieces.

Having a wonderful day and loving celebrating my little boys first christmas.

Hope all the disco girls are having a lovely chirstmas.

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Santa is letting me pick out my own gifts after next weekend. We still have Xmas with my family to get through on Saturday, and then I'm choosing what I want. LOL I don't want to decide until I know what I'm getting from the fam!


----------



## Allie84

Sounds like a good day! Happy everyone is enjoying family time. :)

bleu, what a cute photo! 

We had a great Christmas Eve...Alistair was doted on like crazy and the family all loved him. Everyone kept commenting on what a contented baby he is...he just loved all of the cuddles. Christmas Day was quieter with my parents but we had a great meal and a special day for Alistair's first Christmas. 

Today we're out for lunch and shopping...have some gift cards to use!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!
Hope everyone had a great Xmas! Ive been without a computer, my laptop finally gave in after so many years...Alex is pretty possesive of his so havent been able to log in these days. My Xmas dinner went very well, food wise at least. Had Alex's annoying family over so wasnt as fun as i hoped. Im hoping next year when my Sil will have her baby they wont join us. Im really hoping that they stay away as much as possible from now on. My SIL gets more annoying by the day! She has taken to walking around like shes 154 months pregnant, looks like shes got a giant stick up her ass haha!! what a freak...


----------



## vickyd

Good luck on your scan today Hearty...Thinking of you


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of you today, Amanda! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I'm back from my scan and I heard the words I've been waiting to hear my entire life - the doctor said everything looked perfect. The baby is measuring right on track and the heartbeat is 171. We could even see the baby move a little bit. There were 2 doctors looking and neither could see any evidence of blood. The bleeding was probably from a small sub chorionic hemorrhage that is no longer evident on the scan. I guess it goes to show that you can lose symptoms and bleed and still be perfectly pregnant. 

I've been such a wreck I haven't been too chatty. Am going to properly catch up on this thread today. Hope everyone is having a good holiday season. I have the week off and plan to spend it completely relaxing.


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- Best news ever!!!:happydance: You are perfectly pregnant and will finally get your forever baby:D I'm so happy for you!!!


Christmas was great for us as well:D We had a nice white Christmas in the mountains. I'm so thrilled to have my baby girl to celebrate it with and can't wait for many more holidays.


----------



## Sparkly

What wonderful news from your scan Amanda :hugs: I'm so, so happy for you xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so incredibly happy for you, Amanda! :hugs: That's the best news ever!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I am so happy for you what wonderful news been thinking about you today :happydance: Did you get a picture? Would love to see if you dont mind sharing. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sassy_TTC said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> So what's the fun boxing day plans? We're off to my brothers for the tradition cold meats andash dinner, lol. Can't wait to see my 3 nephews

We don't have boxing day here but it sounds fun! Enjoy all the food!



grandbleu said:


> Many Blessings to you all! :dust: Thank you for your help and support during the hard times. :flower:
> 
> A wee picture of our Xmas elf for those interested:

Your little man is so gorgeous!



Megg33k said:


> Santa is letting me pick out my own gifts after next weekend. We still have Xmas with my family to get through on Saturday, and then I'm choosing what I want. LOL I don't want to decide until I know what I'm getting from the fam!

That's my kind of Santa! Lol! I hope you get some good stuff!



vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!
> Hope everyone had a great Xmas! Ive been without a computer, my laptop finally gave in after so many years...Alex is pretty possesive of his so havent been able to log in these days. My Xmas dinner went very well, food wise at least. Had Alex's annoying family over so wasnt as fun as i hoped. Im hoping next year when my Sil will have her baby they wont join us. Im really hoping that they stay away as much as possible from now on. My SIL gets more annoying by the day! She has taken to walking around like shes 154 months pregnant, looks like shes got a giant stick up her ass haha!! what a freak...

You need to get a new computer. I can't imagine trying to use. Tim's on a regular basis. Your SIL sounds like a piece of work! I love your family. Always so much drama!



hoping:) said:


> Hearty- Best news ever!!!:happydance: You are perfectly pregnant and will finally get your forever baby:D I'm so happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> Christmas was great for us as well:D We had a nice white Christmas in the mountains. I'm so thrilled to have my baby girl to celebrate it with and can't wait for many more holidays.

Where in the mountains were you? I went to Colorado last year and we spent most of our time in Breckinridge. We got an April blizzard. It was beautiful. Then we went to Vail and Aspen. Gorgeous. 



LucyJ said:


> Amanda I am so happy for you what wonderful news been thinking about you today :happydance: Did you get a picture? Would love to see if you dont mind sharing. :hugs:

I did get some pics but they aren't that great. I'll try to take a picture of the best one and post it. 

Sounds like you all got some good loot from Santa. And sounds like a lot of you also had some nice first Christmas's with your babes. I didn't buy one gift this year. I've been such a wreck I couldn't even think about shopping. Luckily my family understands. Tim bought us a Blu Ray player which is fun. We watched the first two Lord of the Rings movies on Christmas. Counting the days until the Hobbit is released next December. Who knows, maybe I'll need a babysitter!


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

WooHoo Amanda!!!!!!!!!! I knew it, I just knew it!!!

Well my laptop is actually a "donation" from Alex's office, its part of a buisness package they got. Thursday is the last day of the warranty and Alex hopefully can get it replaced. Hes worried that since there are some letters missing (Hero removes one a day) they might not take it back. Also the laptop doesnt actually close, and the power cable has been nibbled on by Popi. All in all the damage isnt very "buisness" in nature. Whatever, if they give me a new one fine and if they dont ill just save for a couple months and buy the cheapest one in the market. 

So yesterday my MIL decides she wants to have a family dinner as well. My sister told me that she is so insane that shell want to have a dinner party just to out do me. I thought Kelly was nuts but hey ho, she was right. The funniest part was again my SIL. Okey first of all she has a a thing where she talks with her eyes closed. Secondly, she always wants to eat out of a specific soup bowl; This bowl is used for all foods. So you guys get the idea what kinda freak we are talking about right? Well Yesterday she decides she wants to prepare 2 salads for her mom's dinner. We show up with my parents, we take our seats and half an hour goes by. Everyone starts to ask where Mariza (SIL) is as her husband is there and they bloody live downstairs from my MIL. My MIL is like " oh shes preparing two very difficult salads for us, shes been slaving in the kitchen for days" We are all looking at eachother thinking 2 fucking days for a couple of salads???? Anyway, she turns up after 1 hour, we have almost started the main course by then, looking like she was working in a field or something and places 1 tiny bowl of taboule and one shredded cabbage and carrot salad on the table!!!!!!!!!!!! I choked and started laughing, i couldnt stop, I WAS IN HYSTERICS!!!!! My mom is kicking me under the table, my dad is also laughing, ALex is spacing out and my MIL is trying to get Mariza to sit down before anyone else starts laughing. Oh my god it was the funniest family meal ever!!!!


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: Vicky that is hilarious! You have to wonder how her husband can deal with her. So high matinence. I wish I was a fly on the wall. I would have loved to see you laughing and getting kicked. 

You don't think Hero and Popi will count as "business related damage" to the computer? Ha ha. Tim's work just gave him an iPad and I've completely taken it over. I love it! Luckily he also has 2 laptops from work and I have a work laptop too. We definitely have enough computers for the two of us. Not to mention our iPhones too! I'm spoiled.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh wow Amanda, that is the best news EVER. OMG after everything you've been through you're finally going to get your forever baby, truly wonderful. So whats the edd?xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky you alwasy crack me up, I love the way you write things.xx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy I'm due around August 3. I'm still a little too scared to talk about a due date though. 

I can't believe you are 18 weeks tomorrow!!! Does it feel any different the second time around?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh don't, it's going so fast, too fast actually! It felt like Poppy was in a slow cooker and this ones in a new super turbo speedy one :rofl:

It feels 1000% different this time, I didn't enjoy being pregnant one bit with Poppy, I feared everyday that I'd lose her, I never ever ever let myself get attached and I really believe it affected the bond I had with her when she was born! I never let people talk about my pregnancy or ask many questions, everyday felt like a week and week felt like a month, I can and will admit that I hated it all, it was pure torture!

This time I love being pregnant, I know that I'll hold this baby in 5 months time, I know that he/she will be mine, I love when people ask about him/her and I enjoy scans/appointments etc. Ok I didn't feel like this straight away but certainly after 12 weeks I relaxed soooooo much!

Ahhh summer babies are the best, oops hang on are your seasons different there? I never was that clever! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Sass your pregnancy with Poppy sounds exactly the way I'm feeling. You said it perfectly. I'm so glad you get to enjoy a pregnancy. That's wonderful. 

Summer in San Francisco is kind of cold. It is the foggy season here and we don't see a lot of sun. But the rest of the country is very warm for the most part. 

Here's my scan picture for Lucy. I'm 8+4 today but baby is measuring 8+3. I know this can vary so I'm not worried. Plus the hb was 171 so I'm pleased.


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/d6e3ada6.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm defo saying girl as Poppy's hb was the excact same at 8 weeks 

Beautiful lil hearty bean.xx

Ahh I've alway wanted to visit San Fran, have you been to Alcatraz?


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- have fun picking out your presents! 

Vicky- your SIL sounds like a nut case... at least you get a few laughs at her expense:haha:

Sassy- I'm glad you are able to enjoy this pregnancy:thumbup: How exciting!!! Will you find out LO's sex or are you keeping it a secret? 

Hearty- yep! you definitely have a little baby in there:D Its so amazing when you see them moving on the screen:cloud9: With Penny at first she measured a couple days behind then by about the 12th week she was measuring almost a whole week ahead!

We spent Christmas in the Sangre De Cristo mountains where Tim's parent's live. It was beautiful! Tim made Penny a snowman and started a sleading track but it got dark before we could get some good use out of it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow, spending Christmas in the mountains sounds magical, England is so dull!

Yeh we going to find out this time, I thought it'd be lovely to experience the other side to team yellow!xx


----------



## heart tree

Sass I went to Alcatraz when I was younger, before I lived here. It was really cool. I see it every day now when I drive over the Bay Bridge into SF. You need to come visit sometime. It's really a magical city. Come in September or October. Those are our nicest weather months. 

Hoping, I haven't had a white Christmas in years. It sounds perfect! Especially with lovely little Penny to add to the joy. Thanks for the reassurance about the measurement. I'm not worried about it, but it is nice to hear similar stories.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I definately want to visit alot of America one day, although it probably won't be until the kids have left home now :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Yeah it will probably be a while Sass! Well call me up when we are both grannies :jo: and I'll show you around!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:rofl:


----------



## roonsma

Hearty!! :wohoo: That's amazing news :hugs:

Vicky, i LOVE that story :rofl: your SIL sounds like a case :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

:haha: vicky love that story your sil is crazy 

Thank you for sharing the picture amanda it bought a tear to my eye seeing your little baby so happy for you.

Sassy Im glad your enjoying this pregnancy its good to hear.

Hoping that sounds wonderful.


----------



## Round2

Hi Ladies! Hope you had a wonderful holiday. Haven't had a chance to catch up properly... just wanted to say a HUGE, HUGE congrats to Hearty! So excited for you. What a huge milestone....8 weeks is really a big one. I know you've still got a while to go....but WOW!

All is good here...just busy. Santa brought us the flu, a nasty cold and a stomach virus!! Guess we were on the naughty list! My little bean is fine though, I've been getting my moneys worth out of the this doppler.

Well off to bed for me....I'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Allie84

I hope you feel better soon Round! :hugs: Yeah, that Santa was a bit grumpy, eh? We were at the mall and had to do it. :)

Hearty, massive congratulations!! :hugs: I'm so happy for you!! Glad the bleeding is gone and was innocuous. With your andymeniosis, are you being treated as high risk, or that only an issue with conceiving and not once you're pregnant? Forgive my ignorance if you've already explained. 8 weeks a wonderful, fantastic milestone to reach! :happydance: Alistair measured 1 day behind at his 11 week scan. 

Vicky, LOL at your SIL! Hilarious. What a family. She should be a character in a sitcom or something, seriously. 

Hoping, whata picturesque Christmas you had! It sounds perfect. Are you seeing your family in New Mexico as well (sorry if you've already said)? How's your dad doing these days? 

Oh, Sassy, I'm so glad you are enjoying this pregnancy. :hugs: While I managed to enjoy some of being pregnant, when I do it again I'm going to do it differently. I worried about all of the wrong things and created problems in my head when everything was going well.

Ahh! While I've been writing this Alex and I have been doing tummy time with Alistair and he just rolled over from his stomach onto his back for the first time!!


----------



## heart tree

Allie no one has mentioned high risk to me because of the adenomyosis. I'm high risk because of my losses. Vicky's hot doc and another doc I talked to both said the best cure for adenomyosis is pregnancy. If I had gone through with the surgery I would definitely have been high risk for uterine rupture. But I'm going to treat myself as high risk anyway. In the past I wanted a home birth, but after all I've been through I'm going the hospital route if we make it that far. 

I can't wait for you to be pregnant with #2 LOL!!


----------



## Allie84

Oops, adenomyosis I mean. I was totally guessing with the spelling lol. Well, that's great news. I love hearing that!!! 

Haha, oh geez, #2 seems a long way off but I keep finding myself daydreaming/ picturing us with a little girl and I've named her Felicity. I keep thinking we'll be Alana, Alex, Alistair and Felicity one day. One day in many years!! I have to face the prospect of a C-Section next time possibly, because of my extensive tear. :( Doc said it may be hard to find a doctor who will let me go vaginally again (he said he would, but I doubt I'll live here that far in the future).


----------



## heart tree

That's a lovely name. Ouch to the tear! Maybe a c section would feel better! 

Are you excited for the Hobbit? Have you seen the trailer?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Lovely scan pic amanda!!!! I love San Fran, we went in 2007 and stayed a few blocks down from Union Square. Amazing city with such a fantastic atmosphere, i've never known any other city like it. We'd love to go back but imagine that's doubtful now.

Having said that, my husband works for an American bank so i'm always secretly hoping they'll relocate him!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ooohhh relocating eould be lovely, My Hubby got offered a job I'm Canada but wouldn't take it as says it's too far :-( it was only a years position aswell!

Allie I know how you feel, I'm facing a c-section this time, decision will be made at 24 weeks! I'm dreading that more than natural labour, I'm trying not to worry, as long as me and baby are safe then that's all that matters.x


----------



## vickyd

Allie Felicity is such a lovely name! If i ever decide to have another go id love another girl. Even though my sister drives me up the wall its great having that kind of bond in your life. Alex really wants a son to take to footie games and the fact that even our dog is female makes him think hes constantly surrounded by to many women lol!

My SIL is insane yes.. Once we were talking about hot actors and i mentioned how hot Richard Gere was when he was young in American Gigolo; She then asks me did i meat him when i was in Canada??? I said yes, back in 1980 when i was 6 i was a man hungry lolita who couldnt keep my grubby little hands off Richard Gere!!!! what a freak...
Her husband is drinking all day so I guess thats how he deals with her...hell I drink all day when im around her too!

Im hosting a dinner party tonight for 14 friends. Making Indian food as a change from all the turkey and ham of the holidays. Will make Chana daal for starters (Lentil Lucy eat your heart out!), tandoori chicken and biryani for main course and my BF will make a banoffee pie although im not convinced it goes with the menu..


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, I'm glad all is well with bubs and that the bleeding is nothing to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oooh I would take a year in Canada!


----------



## hoping:)

Round- being sick is no way to spend Christmas! Im glad to hear your little beany is doing great though:D One of my co-workers had the flu as well and was so dehydrated that she fainted and broke her nose! I cant imagine a broken nose while being sick. Dopplers are definitely nice to have I dont know what I would've done with out mine. It helped me keep a little bit of sanity during my pregnancy. 

Happy 13 weeks!!!

Allie- my family is actually coming to see us this weekend so that we dont have to make the trip with Penny. They were suppose to come for Christmas but my mom had one of her sick episodes and ended up spending some time in the hospital and was in bed until yesterday:nope:. My dad on the other hand is doing awesome he is back to his old self and even went back to work in September. 

How did Christmas with the family go? I bet Alistair was the highlight for everyone. I cant believe he rolled over for the 1st time today! That is awesome:D

Felicity is an adorable name for a little girl! I look forward to you being preggo with #2 as well.:thumbup: What are you using for birth control right now? Tim is planning to get a vasectomy sometime in the near future so for now we are just trying to be extra careful. There is no way I want to get on hormonal bc so I think I might start charting again. I need to research more non-hormonal bc options. 

Vicky- You are always one busy lady! The feast for tonight sounds amazing Im sitting here trying not to drool. 

Hearty- when do you get your next scan? 

Penny has been smiling randomly for the past few weeks but last night we were actually able to make her smile! Tim was making silly faces at her and she was giving us the biggest smiles ever. This morning she and I were cuddling before I went to work and she was grinning from ear to ear:cloud9:


----------



## Allie84

Yes, I saw the Hobbit trailer and I'm soooooo excited. :happydance: You can tell Weta have improved their (already amazing) special effects...can't wait. 

All of this talk of San Fransisco...I have to admit I wasn't a huge fan of the city itself. I spent over a week there and I wasn't feeling it...I returned to the hotel depressed every night over all of the homeless people. And I never saw any children? But I was only really in the city center and touristy parts (like Alcatraz..it was pretty cool). I'm sure the Bay area itself is good. I need to meet my sister eventually and go there...

I think getting relocated to another country would be awesome. Alex's company has a base in Dublin and we sometimes fantasize about him getting relocated there. 

Yummm, your dinner party sounds tasty, Vicky. Banoffee pie goes with anything, I'm sure. I bet you're having some right now! 

Sassy, I hope you don't have to have a C-Section either but you're right, it's about the health of the babies...and C-sections are so common these days. Why do they think you may need one? 

I'm happy to hear your dad is doing better, Hoping. :hugs:

I don't want to do hormonal BC either. We're going to stick to condoms...how weird to be thinking about condoms after TTC for 10 months and then being pregnant for 9...I haven't thought about condoms in a while, ha. I got the all clear from the docs to DTD today at my 6 week post partum check, and I told Alex and he said "Let's celebrate!" and I was like "Erm, maybe in a week or so." I'm still rather freaked out by it! 

So is Penny going to be your only one you think? 

I find the best way to get a smile out of Alistair is to do baby talk. He loves it! If you look at him and go "ah booga booga boo!" or something, he is very amused. The first time I saw him properly smile he was responding to my laugh at something else. He also likes being told how beautiful he is. We smile wide and say "You're beautiful, yes you are," and he grins (even though he has no idea what we're saying lol). He's such a sweetie.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- it is weird thinking about birth control now. Now when we dtd I am freaked out about getting pregnant rather than hoping I am like I did for over 2 years:dohh: I was a little worried about dtd after giving birth since I had a tear but it was just like it used to be:thumbup: I think I was around 5 weeks pp. Now I think the weird part is having to sneak away to dtd while baby is sleeping. I feel a little awkward to be that intimate with DH while Penny is in the same room. If I hear her cry or make a sound in the next room it kills my mood and I go into mommy mode. I'm sure I'll figure out how to juggle being a mommy and a wife someday:haha:

For now we are using the pull out method. Probably not the smartest move since we are trying to avoid any more children but it worked for us for over 4 years. I am seriously against hormonal bc because of the side effects... I'm already messed up as it is:dohh: So until Tim gets the snip we just have to be extra cautious.

Penny is going to be our only one. Originally I wanted 2 but after what we went through I just want one. This way I will be able to spoil her and we can give her all of our attention. Tim was an only child and he loved it. Of course if we have a surprise baby we will be happy but we are definitely not trying for one

Penny likes the baby talk as well but most of the time she gives us her "judging look" and cocks one eyebrow up when we do it. lol. She is quite talented with her eye brows and has a whole range of faces that crack us up.


----------



## heart tree

Happy New Year Disco chicks!! May 2012 be a year of joy for all!


----------



## vickyd

Happy New Year ladies!!!! Ive got my computer back yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Happy New Year girls may 2012 bring you nothing but happiness and joy :kiss:


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 2012, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy new year ladies, I hope 2012 is fantastic for you all.xx


----------



## Jaymes

Happy New Year! 
My dh is on an end of year clean-out. :( I'm stuck helping him purge everything this weekend.


----------



## Allie84

Happy New Year everybody!

Well, it's official, I had reason to be worried about germs...Alistair is sick. :cry:

He has a cough, he's all stuffy and lethargic and giving me the most pitiful looks and feeble cries (when he cries, which is rarely). He's such a good boy...I feel so bad, like I caused this by parading him around over the holidays. :( His little coughs break my heart. 

I called the on-call doc and they were just like 'well, there is no cure for the cold so just tough it out.' He only has a very mild fever so far so I'm not meant to take him in.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Don't beat yourself up ally, he needs to get germs to boost his immune system. Just keep him comfortable, give him calpol and put karvol in his room to clear his sinuses...and lots of cuddles in a steamy bathroom. He'll be fine in a few days xx


----------



## vickyd

Allie you should get a humidifier, it really helps with the stuffiness. As Cesca said dont beat yourself up about it, they say babies get like 10 colds before the age of one.

So Hero is now walking, and guess what? Shes so tired at the end of the day that she is sleeping from 10 pm to 08.30 am!!! Ok she still wakes once for a bottle but who the hell cares????!!!!! Getting up when the sun is up is frickin excellent!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Allie I guess it was bound to happen but I'm sorry it did. I have no advice but sounds like the other disco ladies have you covered. 

Vicky that is awesome that Hero is sleeping! Oh yeah and walking LOL! You must feel like a new woman! And now that she's walking you don't have to worry about your floor being dirty!!

As I'm typing this I'm listening to Tim tell his mother that I'm "with child". How funny. She's not the most warm and fuzzy mom on this earth, though she's very nice. It's a pretty funny conversation. She started telling him all the things I should be eating. I'm very curious to hear what those things are!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie dont blame yourself he'll be okay its going to happen having said that I rushed Ben to the drs when he was about 6 weeks old as he had a bit of a cold the dr practically laughed at me he was very sweet about it. and basically said it was nothing to worry about and just relax. We used a saline spray at night to help him breathe. Steve would bring him into the bathroom while I had a bath as I have them hot so it was nice and steamy.

Vicky thats great about Hero walking and the sleeping :happydance: Benjamin slept so well at my mum & dad he was going right through the night and having naps it was amazing 10 hold days I felt great had so much energy then we got back home and he's been waking a couple of times :dohh: Im exhausted again.

Amanda Im curious to know what foods she says you cant eat. Have you told anyone yet? Have you got another scan tomorrow? How are you feeling?

Edit: sorry for the questions just read back and its like Im bombarding you hope your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

His mom said that I should eat protein. I have no idea why. She also asked why they kept doing ultrasounds. Tim told her to monitor the baby and check the heartbeat. She asked why they couldn't just use a stethoscope! Ha ha ha! If only it were that easy we'd all own stethoscopes! She hasn't been pregnant since Tim who is 42 years old. I guess things have changed since then!


----------



## vickyd

Spoke too soon...Shes been up for hours and im loosing my mind again......

Hearty i bet she mentioned the protein cause youre a vegetarian. old school theory then you guys are malnurishing yourself or something!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah but I eat chicken and turkey! I think she likes to tell Tim what to do to be honest. 

Sorry that little girl of yours is keeping you up. Didn't she get the memo that mommy needs to sleep??


----------



## vickyd

Probably...Alex's mother does that too and it drives me up the wall....The other day she was giving me grief that hes gained too much weight and exactly the day after she baked him one of her ridiculous cakes.


----------



## jenny25

happy new year girls :D:D 

amanda so delighted for you xxx


----------



## jenny25

well girls i got some news i can share 


Spoiler
[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/photoyp.jpg/][IMG]https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/5507/photoyp.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Dazed

Congrats! Hope this is a super sticky one!


----------



## jenny25

thank you darling i really hope so too , im at st marys hospital tomorrow but trying to get in touch with them today to see whats what xx


----------



## Round2

Wahooo Jenny! Congrats, what a way to bring in the New Year! How many DPO are you?

I've been mostly lurking the last few weeks. Too busy to post. Just wanted to say Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies. Hope this is the best Disco year yet!!

AFM, 14 weeks and my MS is finally all gone!! I'm feeling really good these days and am actually enjoying being pregnant. I use my doppler everyday and feel so assured hearing my LO's HB. I have another scan next week and I'm actually really excited about it. I'm hoping they can get a sneak peak between the legs. My little girl told me yesterday that it has to be a girl or she's sending it back!!!


----------



## jenny25

thanks darling im between 8-10 i dont keep track now , but last week i kept dreaming of giving birth every night then the last night was that i gave birth too a boy , im so glad your ms has gone hun wooo hooo xx


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Jenny!! Sticky sticky vibes coming your way.


----------



## Megg33k

Huge congrats, Jen!!! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Congrats Jen.

Yey to ms going Round and bless your little girl. Im glad the dopplar is reasuring you I used mine a lot.

Afm: its horrid here wet and windy in fact so wet that steve came home this morning as he couldnt do any work which has been nice but we havent been able to get out. Ive got some little cakes baking in the oven and then going to make an apple crumble does it show that Im trying to put of doing the ironing!!


----------



## jenny25

is anyone else suffering from the bad weather at the moment ? aarron supposed to be back at school tomorrow but its so mental gale force winds rain if you step out it in its like mary poppins weeeeee x


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Jen! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Its awful Jen gale force wind and torrential (sp?) rain. Was really hoping it would ease up so I could take Benjamin out for a walk but it hasnt stopped at all bloody horrid.


----------



## Round2

It's -31 degrees celcius here today. Not unsual for this time of year, but the first bitter cold day always catches me by suprise. My MP3 player froze while I waiting for the bus this morning!!


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats Jen :happydance: was this a clomid cycle? xx


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Jen!!! I saw on FB. :happydance: :hugs: I'm so happy for you!!!!

Oh brrrrr Round! It gets that cold here during the winter but no one uses public transport so it's mainly a problem of getting from the car to the building and back again. Glad your MS is easing up. I remember feeling really good and relaxed around the gestation you are it. Enjoy the lovely second trimester!!! How's your bump looking? I'd love a bump pic!! 

Thanks ladies. Alistair is still sick and I think I'm getting it. We went and bought a humidifier and I had him in the bouncer while I showered a steamy shower and he slept really well last night...he went 5 hours in a stretch which is unheard of for him! I know it's because he's unwell, but still, I was happy to see him sleep.

Should I be doing something about his lack of appetite? He's nursing, but not for very long at a time. I can tell he's eating a bit less than normal. My mom suggested giving him water and I had a doctor say we could do that but I'm wary. Btw I thought breast feeding was meant to help him not get sick. :dohh:

Sorry you're having some crazy weather!!! Sounds interesting. From Facebook I gather Edinburgh got it as well. Stay warm and cozy if you can! 

Lucy, yummm I'm coming over! Sounds like you're making some tasty things. Much better than ironing. 

Vicky, YAY for Hero walking! That's so exciting. Sorry she's messing you around with the sleeping.


----------



## jenny25

wow i know i got blown about earlier and totally soaked right through i think its time to invest in driving lessions and get a car its a must i bloody look like a rat hahaha
you know my family stay in ontario and they are saying its quiet bitter not sure of the exact temp tho they have loads of snow and stuff lol 
this cycle wasnt a clomid cycle as we stopped the treatment to get testing done and were due to start again this month we were told not to try which we didnt we only said when af started in dec that we woud ntnp and boom it happened so im just keep fingers and toes crossed as i felt sick this morning after breakfast i thought it would be a side effect from the nicotine patches xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Allie you'd be more thank welcome anytime I've put a chocolate fudge topping on the cakes and now have home-made potato wedges cooking in the oven for dinner. I have skillfully managed to avoid the ironing for today!! I hope Alistair feels better soon theres nothing worse when their poorly. Let him feed when hes hungry he may not be feeding as much as hes poorly its good hrs sleeping. Im sure he'll be back to his normal self if your worried about his feeding give your dr a call. We give Benjamin a little bit of cooled boiled water now they recommend giving him some because of the reflux. He wont take a bottle so we've been trying him with a doidy cup.

Jen thats my new years resolution to learn to drive. I hope this is it for you.

Round brrr I dont think I could cope with it being that cold.


----------



## vickyd

Congratz jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I so hope this is your forever baby, you and paul so deserve it babes!

Round glad the MS is easing up! mine went on till about 20 weeks or something ridiculous like that...Dont know how i managed to put on so much weight with the puking and the fact that i was a month at least early...

Allie the one time hero was sick the doctor actually told me that the fact that she was sleeping is a sign that its not a serious cold/virus. I think you could try and give him more small feeds every hour or so. I think when they are all stuffy they tire themselves out trying to eat and breath through their nose so they kinda give up after a while.

The weather ainst so bad here, 15 dgrees C at the moment. We are expecting some of your bad rain this weekend though.

AFM, dead tired but got my nice Bonus at work so very very happy and slightly less stressed!


----------



## vickyd

Just saw on the PAL thread that ypu have a scan today Hearty. Good luck doll, dont worry about the loss of your symptoms as it always seems to happen to PAL ladies right before a scan!


----------



## jenny25

good luck amanda xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda good luck with your scan thinking of you.


----------



## heart tree

All good girls! Baby is measuring spot on at 9+4 and heart rate is 185! It was wriggling around a lot! I still have a small clot of old blood but it is near my cervix and not near the baby. It isn't growing and it looks older than the last time they saw it two weeks ago. I still have to take it easy but the doctor wasn't concerned. I have my first prenatal appointment on Friday and they are doing another scan LOL! I guess that's what happens when you go to two different clinics! A bit excessive to have two in one week but I'll take it!


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo thats fantastic news I can now go to sleep been waiting to hear your good news Im so happy for you :happydance::happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo:
:hugs:


----------



## Round2

Yayyy!! Super news Hearty. I knew all would be good!! Congrats.


----------



## Megg33k

Awesome news, Amanda!


----------



## vickyd

Awww little Hearty wriggling around!!!! So happy for you girl!! Are you starting to beleive it yet?????xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay, Amanda things are going so well, finally. So pleased for you.

Congratulations Jenny, amazing news, keeping everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Brilliant news Amanda! And two scans in one week, how cool!

Congrats Jen, sticky sticky vibes xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - *CONGRATULATIONS!* Very happy for you and your expanding family :flower:

*Hearty* - AMAZING news! :dust: - a continuing happy and healthy pregnancy to you.


----------



## Dazed

Yay Amanda! Told you!


----------



## Jaymes

Yay! Good news! Congrats to you both! 

I've decided to start weening Lexi. Christmas break is over, and I have to go back to work tomorrow. I HATE using every minute of every one of my breaks (and then some) to secretly go out to my car and pump! 3 months of formula will not kill the child, and it is getting really cold out.

Yesterday was my 13 year :wedding: anniversary with my DH! I feel like it's been forever and so quick at the same time! We dated for 2.5 years before getting married... I'm just glad he still loves me. :dance:


----------



## NatoPMT

What a happy new year

Congratulations Jen!! And congratulations Hearty!!! Great news you girls

what are you Jen, about 14 dpo or somert? 

Wow Amanda, nearly 10 weeks....and wriggling too. Love the first scan pic which i have been cooing over willy nilly. 

Allie, my mum keeps banging on about giving Eloise boiled cooled water but you shouldnt. Its old school advice and the advice now is not to because it reduces the amount of nutrients the baby absorbs and fills up their tummies. (espec important if he isnt taking enough milk) 

Eloise had her jabs yesterday, it was awful and she screamed so much the nurse called her 'sensitive'. My poor baby. She has also been called a natural comedienne cos the faces she pulls are hilarious. She's so bloody cute.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy anniversary for yesterday Jaymes, I'm glad your both still so happy.

Re: Cooled boiled water, I've given it to Poppy since she was 5 days old as she suffered bad constipation she nows drinks arpund 5ozs per day with her meals etc, I have 5 friends with babys ranging 6-11 months and none of they LO will drink water, maybe because they never tried until 6 months, I don't know but personally I don't think it can do any harm, although totally agree with Nato in that it might fill them up, I would give Poppy just 1-2ozs per day until around 4 months when I started weaning. HTH.xx


----------



## roonsma

:wohoo: Amanda :)

I'm winding down BF'ding slowly Jaymes, I've just started back to work so it's pretty impossible :thumbup: Hoping to do morning and night still though, congrats on your anniversary :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Happy New Year!!!

Jenny- CONGRATS:happydance: what an awesome way to start out the New Year:D

Hearty- I'm so happy your little beany is doing amazing. I'm going to put my vote in for a girl considering how hight the heart rate is:thumbup: I can't wait to hear about the next scan.

Round- Yay for 2nd tri:happydance: I'm glad the MS is coming to an end.

Vicky- Awesome news about Hero walking:D

Jaymes- Happy anniversary:flower: 13 years is definitely something to be proud of. Our wedding anniversary is this Friday. We will be married for 4 years and together for 7. 

Allie- I'm sorry to hear Alistair is sick:nope: Poor little guy. I hope he gets over it quicky. Don't be so hard on your self:hugs:As much as we want to we can't protect our babies from everything. You are a worrier just like me... I drive Tim crazy sometimes:dohh:


----------



## jenny25

amanda thats fantastic news yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

i went to st marys today and got on really well they couldnt do the 2nd lot of bloods cause im pregnant but they said they will still have too do the teg test so i got a call this afternoon and it was normal i seen a dr aziz i think his name is also i got meds etc and im back there on 18th jan for first scan whoop whoop im not sure how far on i am i think between 9-11 dpo :) 

so here is a little sneak of todays tests


Spoiler
[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/photo2uk.jpg/][IMG]https://img641.imageshack.us/img641/8430/photo2uk.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]https://img809.imageshack.us/img809/6590/photo1fq.jpg
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and thats after a neg digi yesterday


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Tests look great Jenny, so glad your being seen by St Marys, they are so good there.xx


----------



## hoping:)

Your tests look great Jenny:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

thanks im gonna reax a little after what happened in july with the tests not getting darker i can see a change and have some mild symptoms im just a natural worrier i have one test left first response one i will use that over the weekend and see how it goes, the weather here has been rotten today i could do with some sleep lol xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh I definately think it's best to stay away from the tests, they use to send my mind crazy. Roll on 18th Jan.xxx


----------



## VGibs

I know I said good lines on FB Jenn! But holy they are gettin dark! 

Amanda - So excited for ya! 

AFM...

Spoiler
So on New Years Eve I had one too many drinks...and wasn't careful enough when we used a condom...and it broke. According to my cycles I was OV'ing that very day. Now I'm in the TWW...*ergh* Normally I would be excited and nervous...but more so because I checked all the calculator's and my due date would be the VERY day of my wedding!


----------



## Allie84

Jenny, those are excellent lines!!! :happydance: Glad you are being seen by a godo clinic as well. 

Hearty, congrats a great scan and wriggly beany in there! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!! 

Happy Anniversary, Jaymes.

Jaymes and Roonsma, don't be hard on yourselves about ending BFing. I'm aiming to go 6 months and then will see what happens. I'm hoping to get a job (other than my at home job) around that time maybe and also don't fancy pumping all day. But we'll see. So far I enjoy BFing a lot. 

Thanks for the tips. :thumbup: Alistair is feeling a tiny bit better this evening I think. He's much more cheerful and like himself (see Facebook...I posted a video of him having fun while I sing a pop song poorly to him). He's so much fun. I did end up taking him into the doctors today though as he was feeding really poorly this morning and his temp was higher. Like your doctor, Lucy, they were nice but said it's just a cold.


----------



## jenny25

wow virginia thats crazy what do you want the result too be ? would you bring the wedding forward or push it back? xxx


----------



## VGibs

Jenn - I'm not sure how I feel. Don't get me wrong I'd be thrilled if I was pregnant but we have spent a lot of money on the wedding so far...we stand to loose almost $2000 in deposits. But we haven't talked about what we would do about the wedding. We are waiting to see if we have lines....


----------



## NatoPMT

That would be a first, a derailer getting upduffed by accident. 

Oh, maybe a second actually (points at poppy) 

Hope the outcome is the right one for you Gibby


----------



## VGibs

Thanks Luce...I had kind of chuckled at the weirdness of the situation. I was starting to get really excited about TTC. Ive started stock piling TTC stuff for after the wedding...I'm not gonna get my hopes up in case nothing happens.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ooohh that's exciting, would totally be fate if you was. Maybe if you was, you could change the wedding date then hopefully you wouldn't lose too much money 

Hehe just Poppy? I was on the pill this time, hence why hubby is getting the chop :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Virginia that would be incredible if you were pregnant again! 

Allie I loved the little video. So cute! And really fun to hear your voice. 

Nato I had a peek at all of the new pics you posted. Eloise is so precious! I love the pics of her with your husband. He looks smitten with her. 

I'm getting to the point where I need to make some decisions about testing. Did any of you do CVS or amnio? What made you decide? What was it like?


----------



## heart tree

OMG Sass you were on the pill with this one? You two are seriously the most fertile people I've ever known!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yep, the mini pill, well I was half way through my first packet, oops! x


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - We didn't do CVS or Amnio because we made the decision that no matter what the results would be we were going to keep the baby - our chances from the nuchal measurement were medium - the measurement was good but combined with my age it made the chances higher for more chromosome problems. It's a personal decision but I didn't want to intervene in my "uterus" if that makes sense - I know the chances of miscarrying are minimal with those tests but I didn't want to take that risk either. Good luck with your decision - it can be difficult.

PS. I think *Nato* did Amnio or CVS. :)

PPS. Lovely Eloise photos *Nato*! She's so CUTE! You look great as well! Motherhood suits you :)


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Grand. I haven't even discussed it with my husband yet. I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow and I know they are going to ask me to start thinking about it. 

I remember that Nato did one or the other. Obviously my age (37) concerns me. But my 4 losses make me terrified to disrupt anything that might cause another loss. Why couldn't it just be a simple blood test?


----------



## jenny25

amanda i have a cvs with jamie hun xx

v- i wish the best outcome for you darling huge huge hugs xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Virginia that would be incredible if you were pregnant again!
> 
> Allie I loved the little video. So cute! And really fun to hear your voice.
> 
> Nato I had a peek at all of the new pics you posted. Eloise is so precious! I love the pics of her with your husband. He looks smitten with her.
> 
> I'm getting to the point where I need to make some decisions about testing. Did any of you do CVS or amnio? What made you decide? What was it like?

ahh thanks hearty and bleupers. I am a very lucky mummy. I really am. 

my CVS experience..hope this helps


Spoiler
I had a CVS cos my risk was 1 in 4 from the bloods, combined 1 in 14. I had it because i just didnt know what my response to a chromosome issue would be, and i had to do some serious soul searching. 

i decided to have the test, and went for the CVS rather than the amnio. The CVS has a 2% chance of mc and the amnio has a 1% chance. Different drs and hospitals have different probabilities and you can check the experience of the dr performing the procedure. It changes all the time and more experience = better results

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/news/cvs-amnio.aspx

The test itself was pretty grim. Lots of people say its ok, but it freaked me out a bit. I think cos i had never felt my uterus before. Now I have experience of eloise kicking me in the cervix and booting my uterus i might not be as sensitive about it, its not a dissimilar feeling. I had 2 paracetamol about an hour before just in case that might help. 

The hospital were brilliant. I had a senior consultant, 2 drs, 3 nurses and a registrar type person present. They scan you and I could the baby on a screen at the foot of my bed, and there was a screen next to my head too. They talked me through everything and then bring the equipment over. I wont tell you what i saw, just dont look if you get one. 

They then wipe your skin with something, possibly iodine and give you a local anesthetic, before starting. You cant feel a thing when the needle goes in, but you feel it when it gets to the uterus. I saw the needle approach on the screen and had to shut my eyes. They go through the uterine wall and take the samples. This is where it was hard for me. 

The feeling is like an electric shock, and it kept making me jump every time they moved the needle. Its not a feeling i had ever felt before and it was very alien. Jumping really isnt what you want to do when theres a needle right next to your baby. 

The female dr was talking me through it, she was brilliant. Telling me to keep still, saying how well i was doing etc etc. The staff really made a difference 

It lasted about 5-10 mins from when they put the needle in and wasnt nice, but it wasn't horrific. 

The risk is highest if the needle touches the baby. Also the baby is most at risk of the hb stopping during the procedure. Once its over and they heart is still beating, you are very unlikely to suffer mc (but its not impossible) 

After they finished, they rescan you so you can see the baby is still ok - they show you the heart beating and thats really reassuring. 

I then had to wait 24 hours for the results - theres 2 sets of results, the short results which are pretty accurate, then the long results 2 weeks later which are definitive. When they called me, they did the X Factor on me and paused before saying Eloise was ok. By which point i was balling my eyes out in the street and my friend came out to find me and thought id had bad results. i was crying so much cars were slowing down to stare at me. 

CVS is higher risk as the pregnancy is younger. I think its up to 13.5 weeks (might be wrong) and the amnio is later. The risk for mc is actually higher if there is a chromosome problem, so it might be that most mc's from a cvs have been pregnancies that have issues. Thats worth remembering if you know you would carry on with the pregnancy. 

I think if my risks were the same, i wouldnt get one again in future. My NT measurement was 1.7, it was my bloods that were screwed up. My NT basically said everything was fine, and my bloods said that there was something wrong. My age factored massively.....theres an online calculator for risk where you can enter measurements and hormone levels from your NT tests and my risk was the same on this as the hospital gave me. Its not uncommon for large NT measurements to be fine, the NT is really not definitive either way. 

https://www.sbpsoftware.com/trisomy-risk-calculator.html

However, if entered my age as 27, my risk dropped to 1 in 630. Even with my screwed up bloods. I would rather take my actual hormone levels and NT measurement as factors, than arbitary age risks. 

If you want to discuss it with others, this is a good forum:

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/groups/a2334995/antenatal_scans_and_tests

They do crank up the probabilities with age, but hopefully you might not even have to make this decision. I know its not easy.

Sassy, we should make a statue of you to use as a fertility symbol.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh i forgot to add, there is a blood test being developed, i opted into a study for it and John and i both had blood tests for it. Not sure at what stage its at currently.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh another thing i forgot to say, a 

damn!!!!!! doorbell just rang and now i have forgotten what i forgot


----------



## heart tree

Thank you soooo much Nato! I'm going to have to read this several more times before I completely absorb it. I have a lot of research to do before making this decision. It's so scary! I wonder if my adenomyosis would cause an issue since there is tissue trapped in my uterine wall. I think I'll be asking my team of specialists this question rather than my regular Ob/gyn.


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> oh another thing i forgot to say, a
> 
> damn!!!!!! doorbell just rang and now i have forgotten what i forgot

Damn! I want to know what you forgot twice!


----------



## VGibs

Good call Amanda


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good round up Nato. Amanda, although I didn't have CVS/Amnio, I have had an ultrasound where they guide the needle in under a localised anaesthetic (about 6 times for my breast abscess) and it doesn't hurt, it just feels very odd and a bit stingy/uncomfortable.


----------



## VGibs

I'm a huge giant dork...Ive been googling how soon I can POAS....I am like 5-7 DPO. *slaps forehead*


----------



## LucyJ

V good luck :hugs:

Sassy I didnt realise you were on the mini pill. How are you, poppy & milo doing?

Nato I hope you remember what you forgot you forgot.

Amanda I didnt have cvs or amino I think its a good idea to speak to your team. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Allie my goal for bf was to get to the 6 month mark which I'll be at in a few weeks. I hate expressing managed to express 3oz this morning :happydance: we've pretty much given up with trying to get him to take a bottle so are trying him with a doidy cup. Im not sure when or if I'll go back to work not sure we can afford me not to but not sure the supply work will be right as its not guartanted or regular.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty ive been thinking of the tests that i might have to do if i decide to go for number two. What ive sorta decided is to go for a CVS as soon as its allowed, week 10 if im not mistaken, as the NT measurements combined with age statistics are not really good indicators after 35. I would not wait for an amnio as if there was something wrong with my LO id have to go through what i did with Electra. However, for me and Alex its always been agreed that we would not bring a child with abnormalities into this world. I agree though that you should definately ask how risky such a preocedure would be with your adeno..How great would it be if we didnt have to have these additional worries...


----------



## jenny25

your not a dork hunny xx


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Hearty ive been thinking of the tests that i might have to do if i decide to go for number two. What ive sorta decided is to go for a CVS as soon as its allowed, week 10 if im not mistaken, as the NT measurements combined with age statistics are not really good indicators after 35. I would not wait for an amnio as if there was something wrong with my LO id have to go through what i did with Electra. However, for me and Alex its always been agreed that we would not bring a child with abnormalities into this world. I agree though that you should definately ask how risky such a preocedure would be with your adeno..How great would it be if we didnt have to have these additional worries...

Thanks Vicky. Does this mean you didn't do either with Hero? I saw that they can also do CVS through the vagina as well, so I wonder if I chose to do it, if that's the entry point they'd want to do. I feel the same way as you and Alex. Tim and I really don't want to bring a baby into this world with abnormalities. It is such an additional worry. I hate having to think about it.


----------



## heart tree

Virginia, it's too early to test! Put down the tests! 

I think you are safe to start at 9dpo but don't get discouraged if you get a bfn. I did an hcg trigger shot with this cycle and I tried testing it out, but before all the hcg from the shot could leave my system, the lines were getting darker indicating I had a bfp. But by looking at them I would guess that they started getting darker around 10dpo.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty no with Hero i didnt get any testing apart from the NT scan. I was 35 so at the cut off point where age starts to screw up the results so with our good NT scan and bloodds we left it at that. We talked about future pregnancies with the doc and we agreed that CVS was the best choice for us. As far as i know the CVS is done vaginally, i could be wrong though...


----------



## heart tree

CVS can be done through the belly or vaginally according to the hospital I go to. I just emailed my specialists for their opinion on the whole thing. I still have some time to make a decision but I think I may be leaning towards CVS. Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## jenny25

I had the cvs through my belly xxx


----------



## Round2

Sassy, wow...you are one talented lady!! Pregnant on the pill. I took pills to get pregnant and they still didn't work!

Vicky, I didn't know that the NT results were skewed after 35. I turn 35 in March, but I will only consider a CVS or aminio if my NT results come back bad.

In Canada, they make you wait till 15 weeks for a repeat blood before they give you the results in a ratio. However, my NT measurement was low and since I am 34 now, I'm hoping my number comes back good. If they aren't good, I will go for further testing. I'll find out next week.

Nato, your story about the CVS sent a chill down my spine! Hope you never have to go through that again.

Lucy, my DD never took a bottle. It was so annoying. I ended up BFing until 14 months!! It was crazy. This next kid is getting one bottle a day from the moment they come out. Anyone who tells me otherwise will get an ear full.

Allie, how's your little man doing? Is he over his first cold yet? I hate to say this, but get used to it. The first few years are brutal for sicknesses. But after awhile, they really do become immune. My kid has a super immune system now (excepty for Christmas Day).

You asked about a bump shot awhile back. I attempted one yesterday and it just looks like a fat roll! Probably because it is a giant fat roll!

Jenny, how are you feeling? Do you have any HCG draws or scans scheduled?

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I've been MIA...I've gotten a mini-promotion at work with a mega increase in my workload. All this work is cutting into my BnB time. I must speak to my boss about it.


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy, my DD never took a bottle. It was so annoying. I ended up BFing until 14 months!! It was crazy. This next kid is getting one bottle a day from the moment they come out. Anyone who tells me otherwise will get an ear full.

I said to steve the other night that with the next one we will introduce a bottle earlier. Luckily hes taking well to the doidy cup takes a bit longer but oh well. Not sure what will happen when I go back to work hopefully a nursery will be ok with it.

Congrats about the mini-promotion but you need more bnb time it should be written into everyones contract :haha:

Amanda hope your appointment goes well.

Well we gave Benjamin some baby rice today he's 22 weeks so thought it would be ok just to try him with it and he loved it got so exicted and ate it with no problems. Going to wait till 6 months before we really go for it but thought a little baby rice wouldnt do any harm taking it slow.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, does that mean you're trying again??

My appointment was fine. I told her I had a scan on Tuesday at my other clinic and she said we didn't have to do one today. I asked her to do one anyway. The machine was old and crappy, but I saw my little one moving around and saw the hb so that's all I care about. She didn't do any measurements, but I can't imagine they would be thrown that far off since Tuesday!

I'm annoyed with them though because they couldn't schedule me for an NT scan until I was 13+3. By the time I would get my results, it would be too late to do CVS and I'd have to wait and do amnio. I don't want to wait that long. 

I'm pretty sure I'm going to switch clinics to the other one that I like better. My RE there gave me a referral to a high risk doctor and I just left her office a message. Hopefully she is accepting new patients. 

In the meantime my RE just offered me one more reassurance scan and I'm going in next Wednesday! I love seeing my baby! I wish I could have a weekly scan for the entire pregnancy. 

Round, I have a giant fat roll too and I've always been a very slim person. Oddly, when they weighed me, I haven't gained much weight. Just a couple of pounds. I stopped exercising though because of the blood clot so I'm guessing my muscles are turning to flab! Congrats on the mini promotion. Boo that you can't spend as much time on B&B!!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## LucyJ

No not trying again just thinking to the future we wont leave a huge gap we've just been talking about it. Steves said I have to learn to drive before we have another so thats my goal.

Yay to seeing your little one again regular scans are great scary but reassuring. Glad you've got another scan. Hope you hear back from the dr soon and she can take you on.


----------



## Allie84

Happy to hear you had a good appt, Hearty, and got to see your LO again! Good luck switching doctors.

I didn't do any testing whatsoever, as they don't offer NT scans here unless you're high risk. I didn't even do the quad screen blood tests. 

Re: the bottle. Alistair was given a bottle from day 4 as we had to supplement with formula for jaundice, and he's never had a problem taking a bottle since and he's not picky about pacifiers or types of bottles or anything. So I feel introducing it early turned out to be benefitial in that sense, and he didn't get nipple confusion, which I was worried about.

Virginia, good luck in the TWW!!! Crazy!!!

Round, congrats on the promotion. :) Alistiar is getting much better, thanks. I have the cold now! Oh, well. He is still a little lethargic and not sleeping the best, but his cough and stuffiness are better.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie he wasn't impressed with the dummy when we tried one he just spat it out. I was so worried about nipple confusion that I waited and waited to be honest never thought it would be a problem but there we go. Can I ask why they said to supplement with formula for his jaundice? Im inteersted as Benjamin was jaundiced and I was told to BF him more and put him by the window In the sunlight for 15 mins I find it interesting how advice differs from place to place and country to country. 

Glad hes starting to feel better and hope you do too.


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty i was offered a cvs the day of my nt scan but needed to think about it. check if they would do that

rounders - bloods can be thrown off by all sorts, not just age. twin pregnancies and being an ex smoker for eg. trouble is, somert like 15pc of ds babies dont show physical markers so you just dont know what has thrown the bloods off

hearty, your hcg was high, as was mine, and bloods showing high hcg with comparitively low papp-a will give high ds risk. i dont want assume your bloods will be screwy but its a possibility. age and high hcg do often mean more tests but with good outcomes when the results are back

eloise is asleep on me and she keeps giggling in her sleep


----------



## LucyJ

Aww bless her she must be having good dreams Benjamin smiles in his sleep so sweet sometimes he'll grimace then smile again!'


----------



## NatoPMT

i was wondering about dreams. When they are very little, they mustnt be able to tell the difference between dreams and reality. I remember having a nightmare in my cot, its my earliest memory and i knew it was a nightmare so i should stop worrying that Eloise dreams im horrible then doesnt know its a dream. I also worry that i might be reincarnated as a gladiator so feel free to ignore me

Luce I cant drive either. i refuse to learn.


----------



## heart tree

Well I changed docs and I got an NT scan a week earlier. I'll be 12+3 and they'll have the results for me that day. At the other place they wouldn't be able to give menthe results for a week! That's why I was so concerned. 

Nato, I didn't know that about the hcg. Great! One more thing to worry abou! LOL! I've never smoked ciggies, so hopefully I have that in my favor. I did used to smoke pot though, a long time ago. Wonder if that causes an issue with the bloods? Oh the joys of new medical advances! My 40 year old grandmother never had to worry about these tests when she was pregnant with her first child. And she was a huge smoker! My father turned out fine and so did my aunt who my grandmother had at 42.


----------



## LucyJ

I wonder what they dream about I figure it must be to do with food. I had a very strange dream that I was in a fruit and veg shop were my parents live (which is actually a florists) and I was choosing fruit with Gok Wan :shrug: very odd :haha:

Amanda thats good that you wont have to wait for the results and you can get a scan a week earlier.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, eloise isnt interested in anything but me, john and food, so i must have a starring role. I demand my own dressing room. 

Hearty, sorry poppet, i didnt mean to worry you, i meant more that if you get bad blood results, theres lots more that can cause them than chromosome issues.


----------



## heart tree

It's ok Nato I'm a natural worrier. I prefer to have information regardless of the worry. I just googled a bit more about the bloods and NT scan so now I'll be well informed when I get my results. Can I ask why you opted for cvs over amnio?


----------



## jenny25

hey how is everyone?

im not too bad bit knackered i think the progesterone is making my boobs swell so i gone bra less today hahaha 

has anyone had a scotch pie mmmmmm lol x


----------



## NatoPMT

well done Jen, youre passed af

Hearty, i just couldnt wait. I had so much worry with the pregnancy, with the immunity issues, the meds, the weekly scans etc etc that i just couldnt take any more - i was in a right state after the first 12 weeks. I needed to relax - and as soon as i got the results, i felt so much better about the pregnancy, my worries just started to evaporate from about week 14 and thereafter it got SO much easier. 

the thing at the back of my mind, that i dared not think about, was that if something was wrong and i waited, i might have to go through a termination for medical reasons at a very late stage. i didnt think i was strong enough to do that after a year of being on the verge of a nervous breakdown and i was also worried i wouldnt bond with the baby if i was scared for her health

a few reasons really then. The memory is quite difficult actually. I think you do right to consider your options beforehand, i just didnt think it would happen to me and it hit for for 6 when my risk came back. I know if i am lucky enough to have another, it will happen again. 

the other thing you might ask the clinic is how long you have to wait for the results. I got my scan and bloods results during my appointment, but i know the hospital in the next borough doesnt send the blood results for 2 weeks. Some hospitals in the uk get the results in a few days


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Nato :hugs:

The place I changed to can give me the results at my scan. I'll do the bloods a week before so they'll have those results and will tell me everything at the scan. I'm glad that I won't have to wait with them and I can just get them. I've also had similar thoughts about CVS vs. amnio. Terminating so late seems excruciating. Terminating at all seems excruciating. All I can hope for is good results right now. I'll know more either way on January 23.


----------



## NatoPMT

theres nothing easy about it, sounds like you have all the info you need. i have a feeling all this info will be redundant. 

you do get the opportunity to find out gender if you want, and i found out as it seemed like the first bit of real joy i was able to find after all the problems. Hearing i was carrying a baby girl was part of the whole crying in the street bonanza - it was really special. Maybe finding out at the scan with John there would have been better i suppose, but i needed to 'know' the baby when i found out she was healthy

what will you do do you think? will you wait or find out?


----------



## heart tree

Oh I'm definitely finding out! I never knew the gender for any of my other pregnancies and I really want to know with this one!


----------



## NatoPMT

i can understand why some people dont want to know, but I was calling her Eloise from about 15 weeks, and it helped us understand who she was and helped us imagine her personality. I also called her Thumper due to all the kicking. 

I cant wait for you to have the NT out of the way, then you might get some actual enjoyment from this!! cant wait to hear the news too, Im still in the boy camp


----------



## NatoPMT

oh ps people, Sugar is now past her due date and getting impatient.


----------



## LucyJ

I keep checking fb to see if theres any news from her so exciting.

Amanda Im so excited for you we never found out although I always thought he was going to be a boy I would of been so shocked if I'd had a girl. We did nearly cave at one of our later scans and find out.


----------



## jenny25

girls i need some advice nothing is wrong with me so its just paul and i had a argument which lead to him telling me he is frustrated ( we have gone longer without sex) its only been since boxing day which got me quiet upset given our history im sure its advisable to hold off on the sex part i dont feel happy enough too do it and i stated to him the last time we had sex when i was pregnant i started bleeding so i really dont want to go down that road what do i do ? x


----------



## NatoPMT

hmm. If im being charitable, I would say that he's part of this relationship and has a right to feel the way he does. However, i think that his needs are secondary to yours at the moment. There is the whole pelvic rest thing that gives you a specific reason to be concerned about sex. I was the same and as sperm contains prostaglandins i would refrain too. Im sure there are other reasons for pelvic rest too that im not aware of. I do remember reading on this thread that pelvic rest means no orgasms for you (oh thats fun for you) 

How would you feel about compromise. Ie action of the none actual sex kind, and shut him up with a bj? I do think that i would be mad if i were in your position, but i think it wont do you any good to feel mad - your health is more important than your principles at the moment, but if you can talk without stress then i would make it clear that you and the baby come first right now and this situation is not forever. If you think you will get upset then its not worth it at the mo


----------



## Round2

I agree with Nato Jenny. I wouldn't let my hubby near me till 13 weeks. I know it bothered him, but I was in survival mode. Your hubby needs to grow up, this is a temporary thing. You're going through so much stress right now, he needs to put your needs first.

Nato, I didn't know about the high HCG thing. I had high HCG. I have my second blood test this week and hopefully I'll get the results next week. I have to admit, I'm getting nervous now.

As for finding out the gender....I think it's a good bonding strategy for us PAL girls. I know I still don't feel connected. I know it will change once I know who is in there. For some reason I have absolutely no doubt that I'm having a girl.

Okay, so I forgot how emotional and moody I get during pregnancy. I thought I would be so happy to be in the second tri, that the hormones wouldn't bother me. Nope, I'm psycho bitch. Everyone and everything is pissing me off! Think I need to lock myself in a closet for the next 6 months.


----------



## jenny25

thank you so much for your advise id happily do anything bar full sex too make sure he is happy but at the the time of the discussion it was during the argument so i didnt feel that i had to provide him with some sexy time but now i know what and how he is feeling im happy to sneakily make sure he is ok just as long as he knows we need to be safe i have told him that this will be the last pregnancy for us .

round hun i feel exactly like yourself at the moment i dont know if its due to all the hormones plus the progesterone but i wanna send you a huge hug let me make you a cuppa tea <3 xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Jen I agree with the girls I didnt let Steve near me till 17 weeks its not easy for then but they have to suck it up and get over it, its not forever.

Round pregnancy hormones can be a killer I was more of an emotionall wreck crying everywhere and anywhere sometimes for no reason but I had my moments when I could of killed people.

:hugs: to all

Afm: my mum & dad have been down for the weekend and they've just left. They had lunch with us and it was lovely shame they had to go I wish they were closer miss them. I would seriously consider moving back home to be near them plus I miss west sussex but dont think steve would move.


----------



## heart tree

Jen I also agree with the other ladies. I'm on pelvic rest due to the blood in my uterus. My husband has heard the doctor say it. We haven't had sex since mid November. He gropes me all the time and I let him because it's all he's getting! I can't even help with a BJ because I'm so nauseous. So he's on his own. He moans about it sometimes but he never makes me feel bad about it. I just tell him how sorry I am and how hard it must be for him. Then I remind him that it's even harder on the body to endure loss after loss and I also remind him that at least he can have an orgasm which I can't. He always understands. I also tell him that there's nothing I would like more than to have a risk free easy pregnancy where I could have sex without fear. But that's not the life I was handed. All of this helps diffuse the situation. One thing we never do is say any of these things while angry or yelling at each other. We are always calm when we have these discussions. You might want to say some of these things to him when the moment isn't heated. 

Round what were your NT and first blood results? I know what you mean about not attaching yet. I'm actually trying but am having a hard time. 

Lucy I miss my family too. I live 3000 miles away from them and see them once or twice a year. It's so hard. And like Steve, Tim would never move from California. It must be even harder when you have a baby. :hugs:

Today officially marks the longest pregnancy I've ever had. I lost my first pregnancy at 10weeks but didn't find out the baby had died until 10+1. So today is 10+2 and I still have a baby inside of me. I wish my Doppler was here so I could check and hear the hb today. Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I completely agree with the other girls Jenny.x

I was on pelvis rest until 24 weeks, my hubby never moaned and I never sorted him out! Having sex was the last thing on my mind!


----------



## Sparkly

That's great news Amanda :happydance: hope your doppler arrives soon...

Jen - The pelvic rest can be a strain for both of you, and the others are right this is not something that can be resolved with a row. At the end of the day there are other ways than full sex to retain the intimacy in your marriage. Also he can take care of himself!! Every time that I'm preggers my DH takes longer showers :rofl: and never complains...

Round - I am a total bitch when pregnant...:D it's the masses of hormones :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> Nato, I didn't know about the high HCG thing. I had high HCG. I have my second blood test this week and hopefully I'll get the results next week. I have to admit, I'm getting nervous now.

The high hcg is only an issue if combined with low papp-a - its the proportion difference that increases risk.....and so many people have screwy bloods and no markers (and even high NT measurements) with babies with all the right chromosomes. Its just a risk, certainly not a definitive 

I was telling me my IVF clinic receptionist about my 1 in 4 bloods, and she was telling me about how many women they have with 1 in 2 risk whos results have come back clear. 

did you say your nt was 1.4? i remember it was better than Eloise's 1.7 - 1.4 is a great measurement. In fact, 1.7 is a great measurement. 

Hearty...congrats on your dates!! Baby steps...literally. 

Luce, i want to move nearer home too. I am using the fact that Islington is not the best place to bring children up as leverage. The schools i visit with work are like war zones. I had to wait for fights to break up so i could walk down corridors at one school i did some work in. Is there no leverage you can find?


----------



## vickyd

Jen no sex here either till week 23 or something like that! No getting him off either! Sorry but like Sass sex was the last thing i was thinking about! Luckily Alex never ever said anything, but even if he had it would not have made an ounce of difference.

Nato I cant believe you are thinking of leaving your place! Its soooo nice!!!! I thought Islington was a good area of London? Surely the schools would reflect this no? The schools in my area are utter crap but im hoping to be able to send Hero to a private school. State schools are fucked up here, the teachers are on strike every other week, there is no heating in most classrooms and in Secondary schools if the students feel like skipping school they do a lock in for a few months.

Hearty first major milestone acheived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh thanks, my flat is lovely but i was looking at what i could get near my best friend on a property website and in rural cheshire there is a converted 18th century chapel for the same price. having lodgers for 12 years was worth it in the end

islington is a bit of an anomaly. it has both the richest and poorest uk residents within streets of each other - it has areas of multiple deprivation next to houses worth 3 million. there is 1 good state school in my catchment but its hard to get into. most of the state schools are pretty hardcore. i just darent send eloise to one. my husband went to a notorious local school, where they filmed pink floyds brick in the wall, but his success is singular within his group of friends. i just cant afford private schooling


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We're also looking to move to be near a good school, we have a really good school near us but I want to live in the country!

Congrats on passinf the dates Hearty, just another fantastic milestone in this pregnancy, I'm so thrilled for you.x


----------



## NatoPMT

some of the best state schools in the country are in suffolk, thats quite close to you sassers


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hubby won't move more than 45minutes from home, how annoying! I'd go anywhere, I have no family really so it's no big deal to me!

So have you decided on bubba no2 yet? I know no ones as crazy as me, but maybe in the next few years?xx


----------



## NatoPMT

gonna start ttc in May / June i reckons Sassers. I have a feeling that i wont get lucky again, but i'll give it a go. Feels a bit like being unfaithful to eloise or somert.


----------



## vickyd

I just googled Chesire, very quaint! I wonder how one can make such a change: London to small town? Being a city girl, i found the one year we lived in the country really difficult! The absolute silence at night was really hard, i had to sleep with the telly on and half the lights in the house burning..Popi really enjoyed that year though!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh god I know that feeling all too well! I get so upset when I think that Poppy will have to share me in only 5 months time, actually breaks my heart and I feel so guilty :-(

I also cannot not imagine loving another baby that way I do Poppy, grrr I hate those feelings!

Defo worth another try, I bet you'll fall alot easier this time around.xx


----------



## jenny25

wow all you ladies have been wonderful lots of very helpful advise thank you all so much it means alot :D

Amanda great new sweet i hope your doppler arrives tomorrow so you can hear the hb :D

xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Jenny, only 10 sleeps until your scan. I have 11 until mine :wohoo:


----------



## VGibs

BFN yesterday....I'm gonna wait till Tuesday...is that too early? AF is due on Saturdayish


----------



## heart tree

Virginia, AF was due yesterday or next Saturday? If it's next Saturday then Tuesday would be the absolute earliest I would test. But looks like you already tested! LOL!

Cheshire is very cute. I would live there. I love the country but might miss the city after being in one for so many years. 

I look forward to Nato TTC again! How exciting! I wish I could start thinking about #2, but first I need to have #1.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic im a country girl, bought up in a lancashire village in a farming community. I can swear like a farmer anyway. ahem. 

have to say though, the silence scares me now. I am used to city noises as i have live din london since 1996, and when i go home i get scared being isolated. My parents in law have a house on a hillside in the derbyshire peak district and i darent look out of the windows at night. <cowardface>

sassy, its not just me then ? I actually wondered how i could love another baby when i have eloise to love, but i know i will. If it doesnt, at least i have these feelings which would mean maybe she is enough...i dont want her to be on her own in later life though. 

hearty, i reckons you will be talking about no.2, ooo, around this time next year. 

Jen, no probs. 

scans aplenty!! exciting.


----------



## jenny25

woooo sassy exciting times lol :D:D i got my booking appointment this wed :D with the same mw as she is part of the bereavement midwifes i so cant fault her and i will be seeing the fetal med consultant around the start of feb hopefully maureen is going to try get me in so maybe should hear something this week :D xx


----------



## VGibs

I'm due the 14th that's a Saturday no??? Lol


----------



## heart tree

Yes that's the 14th. Then Tuesday at the earliest for testing I would say. Good luck!


----------



## Allie84

I agree with the others, Jenny. Alex and I didn't DTD until I was past 20 weeks and I barely helped him out in other ways before then. Sparkly, I had to LOL at your shower comment....we haven't DTD since Alistair's been born and I asked Alex if he was taking longer showers these days lol. He can take care of himself haha. 

Nato, I knew you were from Lancashire near Blackpool...is it a town I would recognize? I don't know if I ever mentioned I studied abroad at Lancaster Uni. Oh, wait, I think I did because we talked about Morecambe...in any case, I don't think I could live in the country. I don't like being surrounded by blackness at night. Like you, Vicky, I'd have the lights on!! 

You ladies are super organized thinking about schools already! I have no idea where I'll be living in four years, it feels AGES away to me and I could be here or in Scotland. 

Good luck testing Tuesday, Virginia! :hugs:

Congrats on passing the 10+1 milestone, Hearty. :hugs: I'm happy to hear you got things sorted with your new clinic. 

Sassy, you and Nato and all of us who are planning a #2 baby will love them just as much. People always say they don't know how they could love another baby as much, but they do....that it's amazing how much capacity they have for love. It's hard to imagine until you're holding that LO in your arms, I imagine.

I've been told to wait a year before getting pregnant again. I'm not sure why....I'm guessing just to be good to my girlie bits if I attempt another vaginal birth? Dunno, actually. 

Lucy, how far from home do you live currently? Is it possible to move somewhere in the middle? 

I always feel in the UK no matter where you are you live pretty close....compared to the US, at least. That's why when we look at plane tickets there I look at any airport...because Edinburgh is just a train ride away from anywhere. We fly into Manchester sometimes. 

Speaking of which, we are planning a UK trip for March! To introduce Alistair to his Scottish fam. So if we fly into London, I'd really love a Disco Derail meet up!!!

ETA: It's awesome having Alex around at the weekends because I actually get a chance to do stuff like post on BnB!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda yay to being past the 10 week mark its one more positive step forward on this journey.

Steve said we can start trying for number 2 when benjamins 18 months but I think we may start earlier than that as you just dont know how long it will take or what will happen.

Jen and Sassy good luck for you scans.

Nato I dont think theres much leverage to be honest. He has all his family locally and has lived here all his live he always said he would consider it but I dont know. Schools are a nightmare as you dont always get where you want dueto catchment areas if we stayed in exmouth I know what school I would want Benjamin to go to but not sure we would get him in there. I did suggest we moved to dorset so we were closer to my parents but still near his but that didnt go down to well. Mind you also had a major strop after Ben was born I was tired, emotional and finding things tough so announced that we were moving closer to my parents and he would just have to come with us I even found us a house. One of the things I love about home is that its a town but close enough to get the train to guildford or London but here we do have the beach. I think having nearly 2 weeks at home with my mum hasnt helped. Guess we will have to see what the future brings whatever happens next year we will have to consider looking for a bigger house.


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry Allie we must of posted at the same time, Its about a 3/ 3 & half hr drive to my parents so really not that far in comparison to how far Amanda is from hers yeah your right every is close compared to the us mind you I would love being able to fly everywhere (although probably wouldnt be ableto afford it). 

Steve did talk about leaving the country a few years ago but I really couldnt be that far away from my mum or my nieces and nephews my brothers I could cope with :haha: Now Ive got Ben I definitely couldnt take him away from them. 

How are you feeling? Weekends are the best I make steve do all the nappies at the weekend hee hee its going to be a bit of a shock for me next week as hes been off work this week with a bad back so have ha him around for ages will be strange him being back at work.

Both my boys are asleep I guess I should be too. Thankfully neither of them are snoring like last night :haha:


----------



## VGibs

Wow...all the talks about schools makes my life seem easy....Here in our town which is an hour south of Ottawa...we have 1 elementary school and it is 2 blocks away from my house and its lovely! Our town has a horrible reputation but the schools are still great!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm sure your all right about loving no2, I know I will when he/she is here but I feel strange about it now. 

I'm more worried about who will have Poppy whilst I'm in labour than the actually giving birth bit, Danny will only be with me for the birth then he'll leave to be with Poppy, I don't want her away form us for 1 second :-(

Oh allie, I so hope you fly to London so we can meet, that would be fab. Hehe it's funny that you say eveything seems close in England, we would never even drive to Manchester :rofl:

Good luck Vgibs, roll on tuesday


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> I agree with the others, Jenny. Alex and I didn't DTD until I was past 20 weeks and I barely helped him out in other ways before then. Sparkly, I had to LOL at your shower comment....we haven't DTD since Alistair's been born and I asked Alex if he was taking longer showers these days lol. He can take care of himself haha.
> 
> Nato, I knew you were from Lancashire near Blackpool...is it a town I would recognize? I don't know if I ever mentioned I studied abroad at Lancaster Uni. Oh, wait, I think I did because we talked about Morecambe...in any case, I don't think I could live in the country. I don't like being surrounded by blackness at night. Like you, Vicky, I'd have the lights on!!
> 
> You ladies are super organized thinking about schools already! I have no idea where I'll be living in four years, it feels AGES away to me and I could be here or in Scotland.
> 
> Good luck testing Tuesday, Virginia! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on passing the 10+1 milestone, Hearty. :hugs: I'm happy to hear you got things sorted with your new clinic.
> 
> Sassy, you and Nato and all of us who are planning a #2 baby will love them just as much. People always say they don't know how they could love another baby as much, but they do....that it's amazing how much capacity they have for love. It's hard to imagine until you're holding that LO in your arms, I imagine.
> 
> I've been told to wait a year before getting pregnant again. I'm not sure why....I'm guessing just to be good to my girlie bits if I attempt another vaginal birth? Dunno, actually.
> 
> Lucy, how far from home do you live currently? Is it possible to move somewhere in the middle?
> 
> I always feel in the UK no matter where you are you live pretty close....compared to the US, at least. That's why when we look at plane tickets there I look at any airport...because Edinburgh is just a train ride away from anywhere. We fly into Manchester sometimes.
> 
> Speaking of which, we are planning a UK trip for March! To introduce Alistair to his Scottish fam. So if we fly into London, I'd really love a Disco Derail meet up!!!
> 
> ETA: It's awesome having Alex around at the weekends because I actually get a chance to do stuff like post on BnB!

count me in!!

Im from Lytham, which is about 4 miles from Blackpool, but the area i am looking at is Cheshire as there are big advertising agencies nearby for John to apply to - i dont think hed have a problem getting a good job with his John Lewis advert in his portfolio. 

Lytham is pretty expensive for oop north. Id actually rather live in lytham though. I have just changed mine minds. I want to go to back to Lytham instead

bahh


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I forgot to say I would love to be part of a disco meet up :thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

I'm due to be in London in April!!!! I am gonna need some friggin HELP.....what with my country ass never being on a subway save the New York city subway which I spent the entire time almost in tears because I was young and terrified.


----------



## jenny25

hey well im about i will meet up with you v xxx


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> Round what were your NT and first blood results? I know what you mean about not attaching yet. I'm actually trying but am having a hard time.

I have no idea what my first set of blood test results were. Where I live, they will not give you the results until you do a second set of blood tests at 15 weeks, which I will do on Thursday. I know my NT measurement was 1.4, which is suppose to be quite good. I'm still nervous though!!

Congrats on such a huge milestone. I can't wait for you to get past all this NT stuff and enjoy having a healthy pregnancy.



Sassy_TTC said:


> I also cannot not imagine loving another baby that way I do Poppy, grrr I hate those feelings!

I know it's sounds ridiculous, but I think that all the time. How could I possibly love a new baby as much as I love Maddy. But I know that will. I have a lot of guilt feelings too. I feel like Maddy has had me to herself for so long, that it's going to be earth shattering for her to share me. She's already made comments, asking if I will love the new baby as much as her. No doubt about it, there will be some jealousy issues.

Nato, so glad you'll be back at it soon. You never know what is going to happen. I went from taking 2 weeks to conceive my first, to two years to conceive my second. Every pregnancy wipes the slate blank. You have no idea what your body has in store for you. Maybe you'll turn int Sassy and just get pregnant by looking at your husband!!

So jealous of all these UK meet-ups. I want to come too!!

I've got a scan this Thursday. I'm super excited to see if they can determine the gender by then. I can't wait to name this LO and feel connected.


----------



## Megg33k

I'd love to meet you ladies... I'm trying to plan an extended trip to Germany within a year or so. I've discussed meeting some UK girls when/if I'm over there.


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> Nato, so glad you'll be back at it soon. You never know what is going to happen. I went from taking 2 weeks to conceive my first, to two years to conceive my second. Every pregnancy wipes the slate blank. You have no idea what your body has in store for you. Maybe you'll turn int Sassy and just get pregnant by looking at your husband!!

opportune posting that rounders, ive come clattering back in here in a blind panic. 

I was being all flippant and relaxed about trying again, but turns out Neurotic Nato is back with a vengance

I just got my 2nd af. 24 days after my first. shorter cycles? hello perimenopause. 

I know my body is still recovering but my cycles were getting shorter before i was pregnant and i cant help worrying i am now on a downward spiral into Old Lady. 

time to swear. FUUUUUCK


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh chill Nats, I'm sure everyone has messed up cycles after having babys, fingers crossed menapause stays the fuck away.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh and just for the record I will not be "looking" at my husband EVER again after this baby :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

yeah you can say 'chill' sassers, youre high on progesterone

interesting study here ladies...im sure previous studies have been divided on acupuncture, this study shows 2 x success against a control group who are younger than the study group...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ine-makes-fertility-treatments-effective.html


----------



## VGibs

After Meme I had a cycle that was 19 days apart....and I was BF'ing!


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks gibby - april huh, i will put together a joy division tour of sights in the meantime...


----------



## vickyd

Nato my cycles are still fucked up almost a year after i gave birth. When did your mom reach menopause?


----------



## Round2

Nato, are you BFing? That would definatley screw up your cycles. Besides, shorter cycles doesn't necessarily mean your going into menopause. I've had 24-25 day cycles for the last two years and I'm not even 35.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

For some reason having a baby made my cycles bang on 28 days, although this month I was 5 days late and shitting myself that I might be upduffed again.

With regards to town/country life. I am from a very large town (I call it a city although it's not officially one) and moved to a teeny tiny town in the countryside to be with my husband and although the schools here are pretty good (the upper school is a bit questionable though), I still miss large town life a lot. Especially when deciding what to do with Luca because my only options with him are walks (nice in summer, crap in winter) or a trip to tesco or maybe going to one of the coffee shops. I'd love to take him to museums or shopping malls regularly. I imagine although I hate small town life now when he's older i'll be grateful to live here, where I live is always on TV shows for desirable places for town folk to escape to!

Nato, I love islington area but I'm a gooner so that's why! If I had my pick in london though i'd probably go fulham way or somewhere like richmond/teddington. You're right though with that ad under his belt your man can walk into any agency! Although the client base might not be as fun out of a city unless he does a massive commute to manchester or something.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic my mum had a very late menopause, but she hasnt mashed herself up like i have - but i do hold hope that will be the case for me. Think she was late 50's. 

Rounders, nope, managed 3 weeks and that nearly killed me. Cant blame bfing. Perimenopause can last for 10-15 years, so i would be a defo candidate

cesca, you would love my flat, the emirates is actually next door. Being a blackpool fan, i just moan about it. The agencies are northern offices of the London branches and will deal with the clients based in the north, and a lot more are moving north these days...the BBC are relocating to manchester so i think that will encourage an influx of more media too (eyes crossed). I was bought up in a village and i used to hyperventilate with excitement when i went to Liverpool to the dentist. 

thanks girls. might get another LH test if i don't get pregnant within a few months - so i know where i am. My last result was 5 i think, which were spectacular for my age - a bit of worry might galvanise me to start ttc again.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My husband would be very jealous!!!!!!!! I think he's going up to emirates in a few weeks, if I manage to grab a lift with him shall I let you know and we can meet up? I don't think he'll let me and Luca cramp his style on the piccadilly line from hammersmith though *rolleyes*


----------



## NatoPMT

oo that would be lovely - let me know. Thats how Vic came round, her husband went to watch arsenal and she visited me in his slipstream


----------



## vickyd

Too many gooners on this thread me thinks!

So after alot of thought we also decided to go for baby number two this summer.....Cant say im looking forward to all that stress again and also how im gonna cope with a toddler who still only sleeps a 4 hour stretch max. Oh and a very demanding job...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's exciting Vicky, hopefully Hero will start sleeping better before the new baby arrives, ya never know huh.

I could never live in the city, any noise at night creeps me right out!x


----------



## NatoPMT

Great news Vic! I hear you on the stress thing, and Hero has at least 14 months to get sleeping right. I dont know how you are coping with that little sleep, you are doing so well


----------



## NatoPMT

i just remembered. I went shopping today in 1 brown ugg and 1 grey ugg

everyone will be doing it tomorrow. honest.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:rofl: That's brilliant


----------



## NatoPMT

sassy I looked like a right dickhead, the shame


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha even worse that no one told you.x


----------



## VGibs

*scratches her out o tha loop Canadian head* and wonders...."What in the flaming hell is a gooner?"


----------



## Jaymes

NatoPMT said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Nato, so glad you'll be back at it soon. You never know what is going to happen. I went from taking 2 weeks to conceive my first, to two years to conceive my second. Every pregnancy wipes the slate blank. You have no idea what your body has in store for you. Maybe you'll turn int Sassy and just get pregnant by looking at your husband!!
> 
> opportune posting that rounders, ive come clattering back in here in a blind panic.
> 
> I was being all flippant and relaxed about trying again, but turns out Neurotic Nato is back with a vengance
> 
> I just got my 2nd af. 24 days after my first. shorter cycles? hello perimenopause.
> 
> I know my body is still recovering but my cycles were getting shorter before i was pregnant and i cant help worrying i am now on a downward spiral into Old Lady.
> 
> time to swear. FUUUUUCKClick to expand...

Ok, take a breath! I had to reply before reading other posts, because I had a period in September, then exactly 24 days later in October... Nada since, I've had tinges in my cm since, and I noticed a pattern in those this morning. I've recently had my iron levels checked as I am chronically anemic, and low and behold, my levels are LOW waaaay low. Hence the off and off again cycles. Don't think the worst immediatly. It may be that you just need some more of something in your diet, you are a vegetarian? I also steer clear as much as possible, but my DH won't let me go all the way as he enjoys meat too much, and just like the kiddos, I am not preparing different foods for everyone in the fam, if you don't like what is on the menu, you don't eat, but we do take turns choosing! I wish I had more, but I am still trying to correct as we have decided that we do not want an odd number! :hug:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

VGibs said:


> *scratches her out o tha loop Canadian head* and wonders...."What in the flaming hell is a gooner?"

Haha its the nickname for fans of arsenal football club! Their stadium is round the corner from Nato. I say Im a fan....but generally my husband makes me watch!


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh gotcha. I was thinking it has something to do with where people lived...:S


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh gotcha. I was thinking it has something to do with where people lived...:S

thankfully, living in Islington does not make me a gooner. I am still a seasider/tangerine(/donkey lasher - ahem).

Thanks Jaymes, yes Im vegetarian. I had my iron levels monitored (only as per usual tests for preggos in blood counts etc) and they stayed pretty good throughout pregnancy. Not sure how they are now. I was googling quick successive pregnancies last night and saw folate, calcium and iron are the key nutrients that are missing in 2nd pregnancies so am going to start my prenatals again and I have already got my 5mg prescription folic acids last week when Eloise had her jabs. I think i am going to wait until May / June before i try again as apparently older women need more time to recover, and thats the minimum recommended for younger women. I dont want to risk prematurity any more than i already am at risk - espec as eloise was slightly early. I am n the lentils too - good iron source


----------



## vickyd

Nato we should both start ttc in June and re-create the June tester thread madness!!

Last night total sleep, 3 hours! Im very lucky that i function pretty well on little sleep. I have always been this way and thats how i got away with late night partying on school nights lol! 
Hero has started doing strange things like shake her head side to side and hit herself in the face with toys and remote controls...Should i be worried or do you all thinks this is just her exploring new things?


----------



## NatoPMT

Jaymes i forgot to say sorry to hear youre anaemic, and i know that vit c taken with iron helps absorption so if you arent alreaday have a glass of juice with our meals. 

Vic, that June testers thread was 2 years ago now. crikey we have been in this mess for a long time now. it was this time 2 years ago i got pregnant before my first loss, which i think is the same for most of us on here as we were all in the same situation at approx the same time. Remembering our little ones...x

I have no idea about what Hero is up to. is she teething? or does she have earache maybe?


----------



## NatoPMT

vic just googled and found:

"yep, my baby shakes his head from side to side every since he was about 7 months! nothing to worry about. we even made a game of it, we say "go crazy!" and he'll shake it side to side!"

and

"If your child ishaving other symptoms like not sleeping or fussy or even tugging at ears then check for ear infection. Some babies will shake their hands when their ears hurt"

and

"I have a 5 month old son and for a few weeks now he has been hitting himself (with fist) in the head and in the mouth if his pacifier is in. The Dr said it could be out of frustration because he is teething or because he had a cold. HELP...has anyone else had this problem?"

and 

"My 7 month old is always hitting himself in the face. His doctor said babies like self stimulation so this is why he does it."

seems 7 months is a popular time for this behaviour.


----------



## NatoPMT

ppffft....just found this too

"ours punches his crotch all the time. They are just learning how to move their arms and hands so I am not so concerned. Mine is 7 months Sat."

at least shes not doing that


----------



## vickyd

I always thought she had some ear infections cause she would tug at her ears. Several doctor trips and nothing came out of it apart that im crazy...She is teething i guess (her first 2 teeth just popped last month) and she defo isnt sleeping lol!!! I just cant seem to get the attention of the peads..Im sure it isnt normal to still wake up screaming several times a night and taking up to 2 hours to go back down! I have another jab apointment next week. Im gonna bring all this up again and see...


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: 

Vicky I dont know how you cope on so little sleep I hope you can get some advice with heros sleeping. I was going to say I wouldnt worry about smacking herself its sounds like shes exploring but the head shaking could be a sign of an ear infection or something I know my mum said that and holding his ear were the only sign my brother showed when he had one it took my mum ages to get a dr to listen to her as he didnt have a temp so he couldnt possibly have a ear infection :dohh: some drs are bloody useless and I really believe you know your child best. 

Nato :haha: at going out in one grey and one brown ugg. Its exicting that you and vicky are going to be trying again steve and I originally said we start again when Benjamin was 18 months but now we're thinking of trying for numbet 2 when hes 12 months so this Aug mind you I havent had AF yet. Sounds like you have a good plan to getting ready try not panic about your cycles I was told by a HV it can take up to a year for your body to get back to normal.

Jaymes sorry about the anemia are you on iron tablets? I got told to have a soft boiled egg and a glass of orange juice in the morning to get my levels up.


----------



## NatoPMT

I guess theres a huge range of whats normal, so that gives them a ticket to dismiss things that dont show a specific health issue. 

you will have read more about this than me - the little i have read is pretty confusing about methods to help them sleep and routines <thickface>, do you have any hunches as to the problem? I know craniosacral therapy can help sleep as i am taking eloise to a therapist for free on the nhs after her forceps, but as Hero was C section i assume that wouldnt help. 

scrap that, just googled and read:

Babies delivered by C-section benefit greatly from CranioSacral Therapy. In a vaginal birth, the bones of the head go through normal compression/decompression while exiting the birth canal. The compression and decompression prepare the baby for atmospheric changes from a fluid-based environment to an air-based one. When baby is delivered by c section, this process is eliminated and restrictions in the skull can occur. 

i dont understand this therapy, but as the nhs have prescribed it free, i assume it must be well researched as they wouldnt pay for somert that doenst work

Hero being a premmie might be the major factor i just dont know vickers. Just googled again and craniosacral is supposed to be great for premmies too. mebes worth a try?


----------



## LucyJ

We're looking into taking Benjamin to see a Cranial Osteopath as he was a breech baby. I did a baby massage class and she said it may help with the reflux and help with him sleeping although he has been sleeping better recently.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce is it known to work on older babies too? just googled and it works on older babies, children and adults. Defo worth a try

see you on the august testers thread then - exciting!!!


----------



## vickyd

I guess that Hero being both c-section delivered and breech could make this method apply in our case...I have to read up on it; that will be the easy part, the hard part will be finding someone in Greece who is specialised in such a thing...We are so backward here i swear! I was trying to find a baby club, group, sensory kind of thing after reading on b&b about everyone taking their lo there and i found 1 place only! Its on the other side of Athens and cost like 200 euro per session....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ooh that's interesting, my friends bubba was breech and delivered by section, she took her to a cranial osteopath when she was 10 months and she swears by it, definitely worth a try. 

Wow I can't believe that thread was 2 years ago, I'd just fallen pregnant with my 4th then, that's horrible memories!x


----------



## LucyJ

Yep worth a try I do worry about the fact he was breech for so long & a c-section birth he still balls himself up sometimes I got told by someone who I dont know very well that he wad a colicky baby because of this hes not its just obviously a natural position for him. He does kick and wiggle himself around and he had a hip scan so I know all is ok there.

Vicky its a shame theres not more about I go to a baby group and we're going to start bounce & rhyme next week. Have been looking at baby sensory clasess after Sassy was talking about them. I have been surprised about how much there is about.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I can't believe everyone is talking about having another baby :faint:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haha I didnt get a chance to talk about it :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Cesca honey some of us are too old to put it off for too long!!!!!!!
:jo::jo:


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Cesca honey some of us are too old to put it off for too long!!!!!!!
> :jo::jo:

or in sassys case, too fertile. 

why cant i be in the too fertile group instead of the too old group? no fair. 

Vic, there seems to be some in Athens after a quick google, and this might be helpful

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=177999847506

i looked it up for eloise to go private as my first appointment was delayed, i think it was £50 per session (eloise needs 3)

have a look into it and see what you think


----------



## vickyd

Im gonna email them tomorrow. I figure that the worst that can happen is that all stays the same!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are we all ? xxx

someone has been boxing with my boobs today the bloody hurt lol and feel massive lol xx


----------



## vickyd

Jen im sure you are loving the sore boobs!!! such a reasuring symptom! How is your stress level?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ouch sore boobies, great sign but bloody uncomfy.x


----------



## NatoPMT

does hearty have a scan today? im gonna check. Im sure she's dumped us for other regular threads. 

i would like to point out how i am loyal to this thread only. which means i get possessive about everyone on here.


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty does have a scan today. looking forward to seeing pics!

i have forgotten how to log into fertility friend. does anyone know my user name? not sure why you would, but in case i am a friend on there or somert.

edt: worked it out. Im in.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ooohh good luck Amanda, looking forward to hearing more great news from you.xx


----------



## vickyd

Good luck heart! 
Nato i have no idea..


----------



## Round2

Ha, ha Nato, you make me laugh. So happy you are back to regularly posting. Oh and BTW you did post on your preggo journal for awhile. It's was terribly maintained though! 

My heart still always lies with this thread too.

I'm so envious that you girls are TTC#2 so soon. I really wish I had started earlier. I know it will be difficult, especially early on, but it's a very selfless gift for you daughters. I'm sure they will appreciate it when they get older.

Good luck Hearty, but I know you won't need it.

I've got a scan tomorrow. I'm excited, because they have 3D machines there - so hopefully we'll see the gender. I'm a little apprehensive about going back to the place where all 'the bad stuff' happened though. Amazes me how traumatized you can still be... 2 years later!


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh thanks rounders. i am difficult to shake off. 

i know, i was crap at my own thread wasnt I. i cant work out how to copy and paste it on this stupid apple to save it for eloise too. i swore too much for her to read it anyhow. 

i had eloise at the same hospital i had the scan where i found out about my loss, and then had the erpc there. I nearly had a panic attack outside the epu when i went in to ask for something from my first pregnancy. It will get easier going back...and you are in a very good place right now. There's always a place for remembering, that will never change. 

the 3d machines are amazing. I was comparing eloise to her 3d scan yesterday, and its still exactly like her, 5 months on from that picture being taken.

what time is it my time? when can i start obsessively logging on for news? 

hmmm boy or girl, any guesses?


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck Amanda :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. All was perfect...again...:cloud9:

Little one was wriggling about and facing the camera so we didn't get any profile pictures, just face shots. The baby kept waving at me. Right now it looks a bit like an alien. Baby is measuring perfectly and the hb is perfect. I got my doppler on Tuesday and have been using it twice a day. I found the hb immediately the first time I tried. Best invention ever. Next scan is in 12 days for my NT scan. Nervous about that one. Got my bloods done today so they'll give me all the results on the day of the scan.

Anyway, here's my little alien. :haha:


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/7b91299d.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous little bub, Amanda! Perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## roonsma

Fantastic news Amanda :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Dazed

Yay Amanda. 

I was going to send you a link to the Pregnancy Myths Debunked... but I see you already found it..haha!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda thats fantastic news so happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## grandbleu

*Amanda* - Absolutely adorable!:flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty...what a wonderful pic, looks like you're having a Moomin

Congrats!!


----------



## vickyd

Awww Hearty im over the moon for you!!!!
BTW it is my experience (and have been told this by my doc and by the specialist who did my NT scan) that if the baby is measuring spot on then usually there is no chromosomal problems. Babies with syndromes tend to measure smaller than their dates. My second loss this was the case from my first scan at 6.5 weeks up until the heartbeat stopped before i even got to the NT scan. Obviously this isnt always the case but i think its a reasuring statistic.

I never got any 3d scans of Hero, i was always up until birth so preoccupied with if shes ok i never even thought about it. I also have no scan pics or a recording of the HB. I hope she will understand and not think i couldnt be bothered...Nato i also want to save this whole thread for her, i was gonna ask you Megg if you have any idea how to do this. Alex suggested printing out every page and making it into a book.


----------



## NatoPMT

I remember you telling me about the measurements too Vic, and it certainly proved true for eloise. 1 in 4 bloods but great measurements = chromosome perfect

I tried to copy and paste every page so i could print it off, but for some reason it pastes weirdly 

I will ask John tonight, he knows how to do stuff on apple macs. 

Hero will not think that. Love is all that matters. But take lots of photos and she will have all the memories from her life that she needs


----------



## NatoPMT

in the spirit of somehow saving this thread, I just edited a post i made on 25 June 2010 to correct a spelling error.


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yay fab scan news hearty!!!!! Bet it's feeling less like a dream and more like reality now?!

If i'm bored I go through all my old posts!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Amanda that's the best news ever, I love your lil alien.x


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Hearty!!!! What a beautiful scan pic!!!! :hugs:

Nato, you just made my morning, editing a post from 2010....love it. :rofl:

I think I'm in a sleep deprived state of insanity. I was up nursing Alistair at 3 am, woke Alex to do a diaper as he does one in the middle of the night (while I get the swaddle blankets together and go pee), and he told me off for how I handed Alistair over (his neck flopped a bit). We then proceeded to bicker about diapers. It progressed to yelling. Alex then THREW A DIAPER AT ME!!!! :growlmad: I have since been wide awake for 3 hours horribly angry about this. I'm doubting our entire marriage. Which I seem to do once or twice a year. Isn't that a bad sign? I remember it happened about this time last year as well, around the time we went to Los Angeles....I even sent him an email saying if we're not going to make it, we need to divorce before Alistair knows better. But I can't tell if I'm really doubting our marriage or if I'm just in the throes of sleep deprivation....and how do I know if I really want a divorce or if I'm just being a drama queen?


----------



## LucyJ

Nato :haha: its so good to have you back next time Im up in london I'll have to come and see you if thats alright?

Round good luck with your scan today look forward to hearing whether your going to be team blue or pink!

My little boy has fallen asleep on me I should move him but think the transfer may wake him up not sure hes 100% today.


----------



## VGibs

Yay Amanda! I am officially nick naming your little alien ET! 

Sassy love your new avatar! SO cute! 

Allie....oh honey. I can guarantee you that every woman who hath ever nursed a child has at one time or another looked at their partner and genuinely thought "I HATE YOUR EFFIN GUTS" I had all the same thoughts...I think you need a date night and reconnect. 

AFM....TWW is over. The witch got me this morning...


----------



## Round2

Oh Allie, I think every marriage goes through things like this. I think it's a sign of a good marriage. I can see why you're pissed off. You're doing everything you can and the last thing you need is him criticizing you. But just try to remember that you guys are both going through one of the most stressfull things a marriage can go through. You're still full of hormones and your both trying to get used to the fact this little man is the most important thing in your life, instead of one another. Just try to be patient and put things in perspective. You guys will figure it out eventually.

For the record, I had similar thoughts this week over a discussion about hardwood floors - he thinks we need a 4th computer instead!

Vicky, your comment about the size of the baby made my morning! My LO has always been spot on or ahead a few days. That really puts my mind at ease. Good timing..THANKS!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie: Throwing a nappy at you? Am i allowed to smirk slightly before i lay into him? was it dirty or clean? 

Sweetie, last night John and I had a row about the angle to hold Eloise's head when feeding her. and we are getting loads of sleep. Stuff happens, nappies get thrown, spouses row. Its ok for that to happen. Well, maybe not the nappy lobbing. How do you get past these situations? Can you both see, at some point in the near future how that didnt need to happen, or how to stop it happening again? (which it will anyway, if not that type of row, a new type will emerge) - if you seriously doubt your marriage every now and again, thats ok too, as long as its not all the time and consistently. How do you plan to deal with this when you talk to him? what do you want to say to him? What do you want to not happen again? (apart from the obvious) 

If it helps, i am now following you on twitter. 

Luce, would LOVE to have you visit. I am going to create Disco Central. Open house for derail waif and strays.

Rounders. That IS grounds for divorce. I wanted dark wood floors and John jostled me into getting pale. That was enough to send me into overdrive, if hed demanded a computer, well, it doesnt bear thinking about

Vic, just got back from the craniosacral lady. she told me hat she could feel tension transversely, which i have just realised could be because eloise was back to back and they mustve twisted her round with the forceps. How the hell does she know that??? she also said eloise was responding and working with her, when she was going one way, eloise went the other way to aid the treatment. wtf??? i so dont get it. 

Gibs, good or bad? how do you feel about it? at least you wont be wearing a wedding dress from a shop called 'Its Not Too Late"


----------



## VGibs

Nato - Love the sneaky Friends reference. I'm a little bummed out...but I really would enjoy at least one of my children to be born whilst I am married. Plus it would put a huge damper on my London trip. The whole 2 weeks have made me excited to try again in September though. We aren't DTD for 8 weeks before the wedding so...


----------



## NatoPMT

click spoiler if you want to see Eloise's new hat.

ach - how do you put an image in a spoiler??


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> Nato - Love the sneaky Friends reference. I'm a little bummed out...but I really would enjoy at least one of my children to be born whilst I am married. Plus it would put a huge damper on my London trip. The whole 2 weeks have made me excited to try again in September though. We aren't DTD for 8 weeks before the wedding so...

phoebe says all the best things. 

it was always very unlikely for a bd on ov day, its not the best day for it, but it will as you say, put the wind in your sails for trying again. I think its best you do it when it suits and when you have thought about it and planned it


----------



## LucyJ

Allie sorry I missed your post I dont think you want a divorce or that your being a drama queen its tough being a new mum and the sleep deprivation can be horrenous. Steve and I had a fight once during an early hours feed and I remember lying awake for hours after fuming so much I looked up train times for going home started planning what I was packing and when he got up to go to work he went to kiss me goodbye I told him not to bother and that we wouldnt be here when he got home when I had got some sleep and calmed down I phoned him in a state as I felt so bad.

I can definitely see why your upset. Your bound to have moments like this you both are going through a massive change. Maybe try and sit down with Alex and explain how upset you are and why that you need support not to be critisied. Oh and I would throw soemthing a bit heavier back at him mind you that might not be the best advice I have been know to kick steve so he wakes up and then denie doing it but only because he had been complaining about how tired he was when he was getting a full nights sleep :ninja:


----------



## vickyd

Me and Alex have similar scenes at 3 or 4 am at least twice a week...Its called sleep/sex deprivation babes! Me and Alex are defo arguing more since Hero arrived, before we would have the odd argument usually about him not helping much around the house.


----------



## vickyd

Nato now youve got me all excited about the cranio therapy thing. Will give them a ring tomorrow and book a meeting!


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- Fantastic news! :happydance:Im so happy for you and Tim. Im sure the NT scan will be just perfect This baby was meant to be!

Vicky- I am saving some of this thread for Penny along with my journal. I just copy and paste into a Word doc and it works great:thumbup:

Sassy- Happy 20 weeks! Poppy looks adorable in your avatar. 

Allie:hugs:- it sounds like you both had a rough night and took it out on each other but I wouldnt bring up the D word unless I actually meant it. It sounds like you brought it up in the heat of the moment. It seems married people know how to effectively push each others buttons. I remember before we got married I would always throw breaking up in Tims face whenever we got into a bad fight because I knew it would hurt him. Horrible, I know but at the time I was also young and unsure of myself and our relationship. Now I wouldn't dare say something like that because I hate to see him upset and I know I will regret saying it because I love him more than anything (well, besides Penny:D) I think us girls can sometimes fly off the handle. Combine breast feeding, hormones and sleep deprivation and you can certainly have a break down. Arguing is natural in a marriage a natural form of communication my dad always says but if you have serious doubts you need to talk with Alex about it. 

vGibs- sorry the witch got you:hugs:

Round- good luck today! I am voting for a girl:thumbup:l


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie - my husband and I have argued more in the 9 months that Luca has been here than in 10 years knowing each other. It is entirely normal and don't go doubting your marriage! You are both so preoccupied and worried about your LO it puts so much pressure and everything seems 100 x worse.

Nato - we had a huge row about the angle to feed Luca once, because my husband kept Luca at such a weird angle more milk was dripping out of his mouth than down his throat! I mentioned it in a "why don't you do it this way" kind of thing and he exploded! Went mental at me!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh allie I'm sorry to hear about your fight with Alex, the girls are all right it's normal to argue especially when your both tired, being new parents isn't easy, your doing brilliantly and Alex was wrong to say what he did, you need to tell him how you feel, I'm sure divorce isn't really what you want.

Me and Danny have never really argued. I nearly divorced him over our dog though :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

Rounders...we are waiting <foottappingnoises>


----------



## msarkozi

omg hearty, i am so happy for you!!!! i was just thinking of you and thought i would come check out the thread to see if you have posted anything....this was fantastic to see! a huge congratulations!!!! so exciting!!! :hugs:

hello to everyone else :) i have some major catching up to do (probably will be a lot easier when i return to work at the end of next month, lol). right now i am busy packing so we can move into our house in a few weeks, and then heading back down south for my gyno appt (i had to have pre cancerous cells removed in october, so now have a follow up)...then it's back to work! 

i hope everyone is doing well, and i miss all of you! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

The time difference thing is confusing me again...what time should we expect news from Round????


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Mel hope the move goes well its good to see you. Are you back to work full time? It feels like its gone by so quickly.

Not sure vicky keep checking to see if theres any news.


----------



## NatoPMT

rounders i see you!! hurry and update, i have to go to bed <impatient>


----------



## Round2

Well there's a hose shaped thing between my babies legs. The tech couldn't confirm if it's an umbilical cord or not...but it's looking rather penis shaped. I told my daughter and she cried for an hour.


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

how do you feel rounders? 

is maddy ok? Your family is nearly complete...!!

hiya Mel

gotta sleeeeeeeeeep night girls x


----------



## Round2

Awe thanks! I've got a big silly grin on my face! I'm just happy it's a baby, I don't care what I have. I feel a little sad for Maddy, but I'm super happy for my hubby. I know he's always wanted a little hockey player. 

I'm definatley looking forward to buying something that's not pink!!


----------



## NatoPMT

boys are so affectionate, she will love him when he arrives, she just likes the _idea_ of a girl id imagine - so glad youre over the moon. 

I wanted a girl first, but for my 2nd, i seriously dont care if im that lucky, i just want , errr, a boy or a girl. 

You have the full set now...perfect.


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda - :cloud9: loving your scan pic :D

Round - :blue: :wohoo:


----------



## LucyJ

Aww round thats wonderful news :happydance: dont worry Im sure maddy will be ok she'll love having a baby brother. My niece reacted really badly when my sil told her I'd had a little boy she really wasnt very happy but now is besotted with Benjamin and has been since she first me him. I was forgiven for having a little boy because and I quote "well he is very cute Auntie Lucy" 

:hi: sparkly how are you?


----------



## Megg33k

Fab news, Round! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Great news Round!!!

hmmm one more night ive been up since 03.30...two hours later shes still at it and im sat here with a big bowl of rice thinking i might as well go to work in a half hour.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay a little boy, congrats rounders, so pleased for you. I'm sure maddy will come round. 

Oh vicky you must be exhausted, I really feel for you. It must be so frustrating to not know why she won't sleep. X

I didn't sleep much, I don't know why but I'm freaking about my scan next week, what is there's seriously something wrong, I'm punishing myself for telling our close friends and family at 15 weeks :-(

Poppy's not been sleeping great, for her anyway! She keeps tilting her head to one side, always the left! I'm wondering if her ear is hurting her, gonna take her drs today!

Happy Friday girls.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Sassy could be teething. Hero did that for a while right before her second tooth popped.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god Vicky I dont know how you do it. What times does Hero go to bed? We've been trying to get Benjamin to go down a bit earlier but its not happening. Does she wake up the same time every night? 

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

She start to get sleepy every night around 10. We give her a bottle and she sleeps very quickly. She then starts wakeing every 2 hours and usually around 3 she wakes up and stays up from 2-4 hours....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh my god. I would have died by now. I get pissed if Luca wakes at 5:30 instead of 6am, and that's when he's gone to bed at 7pm.


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I know this isn't a popular parenting method, but have you tried 'crying it out'? Maddy was just like Hero at 10 months, up every 2-3 hours. Eventually, I couldn't take what it was doing to me so I tried letting her cry it out. The first night was awful, the second night was slightly less awful. But the third night she only got up once and by the fourth night I had gotten my first full nights rest in a year. I knew she didn't need food, she just wanted the comfort. But the way I looked at it, I was doing what was best for her and me.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh and forgot to say congrats on your little boy round! I'm sure Maddy will get used to the idea, bless her.


----------



## roonsma

Congrats on your scan round :) Little boys are super!:hugs:

Vicky, does Hero nap much in day? could she be confusing day and night? Or maybe not enough good sleep in the day? Your must be pooped hun :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I let Meme cry it out and it took her 2 nights...she now sleeps 12 hours + every night....she also has one nap during the day for 2-3 hours


----------



## prgirl_cesca

All the girls in baby club really put you off letting your baby cry a bit. Luca whinges/cries at every nap time and I get the guilts every time because i'm not in there rocking a 20lb baby to sleep.


----------



## Allie84

Hey ladies,

Thank you SOOOOO much for your words of wisdom on arguing, marriage, and newborns. I feel so much more normal. :) For the record, Nato, it was a clean nappy lol. I didn't even really remember posting that when I got back on later....and I had written Alex an email as well but I can't remember what it said. I was grumpy with Alex before he went to work but by lunch time all was forgiven...he read my email and we talked about it a bit. So, thank you!

Congrats Round!!! :happydance: Little boys are amazing, I must say. :hugs: Poor Maddy, though! Aww, bless her. 

No advice re: sleeping.....though I also have a baby who doesn't sleep through the night, but I'm still holding out hope it will happen. 

We're off to get Alistair his two month shots today. :cry: I'm about to feed him and take him in....poor baby. I'm also a bit worried about him getting so many today, mainly worried about a bad reaction.....but I've done my research and all of the experts say to get them done, so it's what we've decided to do.....


----------



## vickyd

baby club is full of judgmental super moms. I hardly ever venture there anymore...
Im not against CIO as i dont have the nerves for it! I have tried it a few times the past month but after the 3 hour of screaming i was shaking and just couldnt deal with it. I kept thinking, in so much hours i have to be at work and figured i might as well cave and rock her back to sleep so i can get some sleep myself. If i werent working i would definately do it. I just cant function at work if my nerves are shot! I had 3 meetings today and it was utter hell..
Anyway, i went to the pead today as im sure her waking up so often is not juct a need for cuddles. She wakes up crying and most of the time passes what seems like painful gas. When i hold her upright she relaxes and usually goes back down. If i put her in bed with me she finds a pillow and lies half her upper body on it and goes back to sleep. Given her history of reflux and CMP allergy, and the fact that the last 2 months we were trying a formula where the cow milk protein isnt completely hydrolysed, i got to thinking that maybe she just cant digest the last bottle of the day. The other 2 bottles she has during the day arent before sleep and shes really active afterwards which defo helps digeston. I discussed all this with the paed and he agreed with me so he put her back on neocate for a couple of weeks to see if there is an improvement. PLEASE god let it be the milk so that we can all fall into some routine!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

I hope the milk does the trick Vicky. I'm not against CIO either but i can't hack it. It kills me!

Allie, that's great you and Alex have made up, you'll be laughing about this when you are both sleeping again :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca I wish I could get Ben down at half 7 the earliest he goes down is about half 9 got him down at half 8 last night but he woke up at half 9 for another feed. Hes still cluster feeding in the evenings.

Vicky I hope that helps. I find baby club a bit full on and have always been a bit nervous asking for advice as there seems to be some women who just jump on things weening seems to be a hot topic!!

Allie this probably doesnt help but Ben doesnt sleep through the night yet he has done it but hes back to waking once a night at least. The injections are tough he'll probably cope better than you. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. Wanted to pop in and say hello. Congrats to Round on the penis! :haha:

Allie, it sounds like you sorted things out with Alex. I can only imagine how stressful it is with a new baby and lack of sleep.

I know I'm a little distant on this thread at the moment. I'm still way far behind you all and don't have a lot to contribute. So I lurk because I love keeping track of you all, but that's about as much as I'm able to do. I have my NT scan on Monday January 23 and got my bloods done on Wednesday. I'm very nervous for the results. Vicky thanks for mentioning that babies who are growing properly have less chance of abnormalities. I wondered that myself. We'll know more soon enough. 

I'm loving my doppler. I listen every day, but am going to try to restrain myself. I know they are supposed to be safe, but I don't want to annoy the baby. It's taken the place of a POAS addiction! I did get the loudest hb recording last night though. It was magical. 

Overall feeling pretty good and optimistic. What a difference a good mood makes! I haven't felt like this in years.


----------



## vickyd

Lucy dont forget carseats!! that always turns nasty lol! Seriously what is wrong with these womem???? I also like how no matter what the thread topic is, breastfeeding always seems to creep its way in! I usually dont say anything but i joined a weight loss thread that was specfically aimed at women who have given birth over 6 months ago and who cant seem to shake the weight. Now one would assume that since feeding methos would be established by then and no one would bring up the "breastfeeding helps weight loss argument" but one 11 month breastfeeding woman did! The thread went quiet for 2 whole days and i said fuck it, i responded that how is this relevant once again? My baby has been formula fed for almost 10 months how exactlyy am i supposed to start breastfeeding for weight loss?????? She was like "oh now we cant even mention the pros of breastfeeding anymore??" Like we dont all know the fucking benefits you stupid cow...


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I hope the milk helps. If she's needing more than comfort, than CIO will not work. 

I couldn't take it the first night either, I remember having to let my hubby deal with it and I just did everything I could to drown out the sound.

Hmmmm remind me never to venture to the Baby Club! Sounds a little looney to me.

Allie, glad you guys made up. Things will get easier once you figure out this new life together. I hope Allister's shots go well. I know how hard it is to watch them get needles.

Hearty, glad you're in a good mood and feeling confident!! Just another week and half till you can relax a bit. I'm counting down the days with you.

I'm so addicted to my doppler. Yesterday I listened to the HB twice before I left for my u/s (totally warranted). Then I saw the baby (with a lovely HB). Then I can came home listened again. Totally addicted! Wonder what we will be addicted to after these babies come?


----------



## heart tree

Round2 said:


> I'm so addicted to my doppler. Yesterday I listened to the HB twice before I left for my u/s (totally warranted). Then I saw the baby (with a lovely HB). Then I can came home listened again. Totally addicted! Wonder what we will be addicted to after these babies come?

:rofl:

You win!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty dont worry about being distant, we all stalk you PAL thread anyway!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

I am against CIO, but then i dont have a baby who refuses to sleep so i can say that from my ivory tower. 

Rounders and Hearty, record that hb before the rest of your pregnancy slips by in a blink and you go into labour 4 days early having sworn to yourself that tomorrow you will record it and then tomorrow comes and you are contracting like a ******* and forget. Thats my advice

Vic, i suspect from what you have said its a physical thing too, the new formula will take a bit of time to work - i forgot to say on fb, colief, dentinox and infacol and uk medicine brand names in case you thought they were formula types. The colief sounds like its a possible treatment, its lactose digesting enzymes - in the uk its 10.99, have you heard of it? i mention it cos of the allergies

my tea is ready, will respond more when i have eaten


----------



## vickyd

Ive never heard of that no...I will ask my pharmacist if we have it here or something equivalent. Im not betting that we'll see a change for at least a week. The first time we changed from regular formula to neocate in less than 3 days most of her symptoms were gone, now the symptoms arent as severe so im gonna give it a bit more time.
Oh and get off your ivory tower!!!!!!!! Is my baby the ONLY one in this thread that is such a bad sleeper??????????????????


----------



## heart tree

Oh Nato, don't you worry. I've recorded it at least 4 times. If anyone cares to listen, here's the one I recorded last night. :cloud9:

https://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/?action=view&current=ca826d76.mp4


----------



## vickyd

Aww Hearty.....what a wonderful sound, like music! Im so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> Oh and get off your ivory tower!!!!!!!! Is my baby the ONLY one in this thread that is such a bad sleeper??????????????????

If I could have bitched to you guys about Maddy when she was a baby, you wouldn't have had kids...trust me! Vicky, you sound so much like me 5 years ago.


----------



## Sparkly

vickyd said:


> Is my baby the ONLY one in this thread that is such a bad sleeper??????????????????


:hugs: nope hun....Ben was an awful sleeper awake every 2 hours in the night.This went on until he was 9 months old, I walked around looking and feeling like a zombie all the time. I read a book on controlled crying, I too was against it and had always tended to him when he cried but had made a rod for my own back! I followed the book and the next 2 nights were a fucking nightmare, and a miracle happened on the third night and he settled himself down and didn't disturb me again until 6am :happydance: He slept really well from then on...it's worth a try love x


----------



## vickyd

If you asked me 2 months ago i would have said that i was totally against CIO. Now the last 2 months have been so hard that ive kinda rethought the whole thing. If the milk thing doesnt work out ill have no choice but to stick to it otherwise ill have a melt down!


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly i read that youre in the 2ww, how you holding up girl?


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda that is an amazing sound so happy for you :flower:

Round steve hid my dopplar to stop me using it to much as he thought it was becoming a bit obsessive.

Vicky my babys still awake and wont settle :dohh: and wtf with the weight loss thread the BF mafia drive me nuts. It says a lot when you see an opening post which says not looking for an agruement just advice. I was going to ask about weening but decided against it.

My friend used colief and it really helped her little girl.


----------



## NatoPMT

vic you can get it off amazon too

https://www.colief.co.uk/

allie - so glad youre feeling better - and it was a clean one. that is a relief

ive only been in baby club once and managed to avoid scrapping with anyone. i didnt realise it was so hardcore.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Im against CIO in under 6 months definitely but once they reach a certain age they really do play you.

Good luck with the neocate trial vicky. I understand not wanting to resort to scary tactics until you know what is up. We never tried colief just went straight to neocate.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to pop in and say hello. Congrats to Round on the penis! :haha:
> 
> Allie, it sounds like you sorted things out with Alex. I can only imagine how stressful it is with a new baby and lack of sleep.
> 
> I know I'm a little distant on this thread at the moment. I'm still way far behind you all and don't have a lot to contribute. So I lurk because I love keeping track of you all, but that's about as much as I'm able to do. I have my NT scan on Monday January 23 and got my bloods done on Wednesday. I'm very nervous for the results. Vicky thanks for mentioning that babies who are growing properly have less chance of abnormalities. I wondered that myself. We'll know more soon enough.
> 
> I'm loving my doppler. I listen every day, but am going to try to restrain myself. I know they are supposed to be safe, but I don't want to annoy the baby. It's taken the place of a POAS addiction! I did get the loudest hb recording last night though. It was magical.
> 
> Overall feeling pretty good and optimistic. What a difference a good mood makes! I haven't felt like this in years.

dont expect me to like it. Vic might stalk you but i have blinkers on in BnB and only stomp around in here. Unless i am trying to extract specific information, then i am like Inspector Gadget

those ahead might be able to offer you advice. Like CVS advice <pointsatself> 

but i understand, you dont _have_ to post <honest>

what a lovely sound that hb is. It sounds like a boys hb to me - really i have no idea, i am just pretending.


----------



## NatoPMT

i thought neocate was greek. do we have it? should i try it? eloise has a painful tummy and has always had bad wind

edt: just googled and i doubt eloise is allergic to cows milk


----------



## heart tree

I'll continue to post updates, promise! I won't make you go looking for them!

I'm really hoping for a girl, but of course would be happy with a boy. Start thinking girl.


----------



## NatoPMT

I'll think pink. But its too late unless your baby is at amphibian development stage currently, amphibians can change gender. Although im not sure i can make a boy frog a girl frog through telepathy

what am i on about 

i think many women want girls. but boys are twice as affectionate apparently. and not forgetting that girls are masters of the dark arts of mind control


----------



## NatoPMT

and ps its general chit chat i enjoy. like about grapefruit juice and stuff


----------



## hoping:)

Round- again, congrats:happydance:

Vicky- I hope the switch in milk gives you both some relief:hugs: 

Hearty- I'm at work so can't listen the the HB but I'm sure its magical. Its so amazing to have a tiny living being inside of you. I am thinking pink thoughts for you and can't wait to hear about your next scan:thumbup:

Hello to everyone else! I'm sure everyone is excited that it is Friday... I know I am!


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - I am back to work full time on February 23rd.....I get a full year off, and well I was on sick leave for a month before, so I really get 13 months off. It's been nice. 

Vicky - When I had to switch formulas for Kash, it was instant relief. He started sleeping through the night right away (even though it only last for a couple months). For the last 2 months, he has been sleeping through the night again. He went to bed 2 hours early tonight, so we are going to see what happens. I did the CIO method, and it worked after the first night (thank god). They say it generally only takes 3 nights, but when they cry for that long, I would suspect something else causing her to wake as well. Hopefully the change works, and if Hero does have gas, I found infacol and ovol worked great. 

Rounds - congrats on the boy....they are truly wonderful, but very busy lol! 

Hearty - Yogi was obsessed with her doppler too :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - I secretly wanted a girl :pink: :blush: but now that I have a wee boy :blue: I actually can't imagine life without him. I'll think pink for you but I promise it won't matter in the end. :flower:

*Round* - Congrats on Team Blue! :blue:

*Allie* - Arguing more is totally normal with a new baby - all my friends have said so...sleep deprivation, differing opinions on child raising, etc. I hoped you've kissed and made up now :kiss: - arguments are never good in the wee hours of the morning. Best to talk about it the next day when the sun is shining and tempers aren't so high.

*Nato* - Eloise is such a doll! :baby: I could squeeze her sweet round face.

*Vickyd* - Do you have a nighttime routine? I know my sister with her babe started one at about 5-6 months and it included Twinkle Twinkle Little Star...now as soon as the babe hears that song she sticks her thumb in her mouth and gets all floppy...her brain has been trained that that song means sleepy time. Good luck - sleep is so necessary! :sleep:

Hi to All I missed :wave:

PS. *AFM*: Indy is a love and has gotten so much easier since about 8 weeks....full of smiles and cooing and charming all the ladies with his dimple. Definitely in LOVE:cloud9: I go back to work March 1st and I'm dreading it already :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty is having a girl, i had 2 very vivid dreams right before her first scan. Were talking 2 consequtive dreams that i remebered very clearly! Remembering such detail on broken very bad sleep is very rare! I cannot remember the last time i remembered a dream. So there!

Nato Neocate as you saw is only for allergy to CMP. It stinks and i was in awe how hero drank it the first time around after normal formula, she also switched back to it last night again without any problem. Ofcourse she is my child and eats everything and anything lol! We got her weighed again yesterday and shes in the 99th centile for weight lol! Last night she only woke once at 3 am but I managed to get her back down in 30 minutes. She did have a bit of wind but she passed it without screaming so either im imagining things or the formula is once again working its magic. She woke up though at 05.30 but Alex took her and let me sleep till 10 so im pretty happy!

Oh nato im curious, when you start weaning will you be going veggie with Eloise?


----------



## vickyd

Grande are you on facebook? I havent seen any photos of your baby!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls you ok? sorry im just lurking at the mo got my first scan on wed at st marys hospital then one on the 23rd at my local epau im so nervous you know im scared to get attatched at the moment am i being normal ? xx


----------



## vickyd

Jen hun ofcourse its normal after all youve been through! When i was pregnant i didnt allow myself to get attached till after the anomaly scan at 23 weeks!!!!! I didnt even have a ticker till 25 weeks!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky thats greats news sounds like its working its magic.

We had a restless night well I say we what I mean is me Steve can literally sleep through anything had to wake him to ask him to get Ben out of his cot and pass him to me as my back is hurting and he got a bit shitty :grr: now I know he works very hard during the week but so do I and I dont expect him to get up during the week to help but friday and saturdays I do if I need a hand which I dont think is totally unreasonable. He told me it was his down time and he needed sleep well me too and I dont get any down time, he does go of to the pub during the week most weeks to meet a friend for a pint surely that counts as downtime :ninja: ok rant over thank you. He has taken Benjamin this morning.

Bleu its lovely to see you.


----------



## jenny25

thanks vicky you know im sitting here i know there is nothing wrong i dont feel it like i did with my mc before but i sit and well up at the thought of the possibility of it but i do believe this time its our turn and i even sneakily kinda look at baby stuff which i didnt do before xx


----------



## LucyJ

Jen :hugs: its going to be hard you've been through so much. I was always convinced we were going to get bad news at our scans with Benjamin it didnt comput in my head to get good news as we didnt know what it felt like. Even at later scans when I could feel my little one wiggling around I still got so nervous and scared. Try and hold on to the positive feelings. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Jen thats great! I regret so much not just relaxing and enjoying the pregnany..Whatever the outcome i should have allowed myself to do what normal pregnant ladies do; things like picking out clothes before the baby actually came home, or doing the nursery ect.

Lucy i feel you hun..When Hero was 6 months my back totally gave in. I also argued many nights with Alex who can also sleep through anything, to give me a hand rocking her to sleep. With us i never took no for an answer as we both work full time, and to be honest i work longer hours and i have to account to someone whereas Alex is his own boss!


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls , i just knew there was something was wrong the last times but this time around i dont have that feeling and im just plodding on x


----------



## NatoPMT

Bleupers, ahh, that sounds great, so glad that things are looking good for you and that you are so in love. so cute! 

Hoping, your avatar makes me smile every time i see it

Vic - brilliant!!! why did you take her off this formula in the first place? Poor hero, she mustve been very uncomfortable to be having all those sleep issues and to be able to suddenly switch like that. What a relief. 

On the weaning. John isnt veggie, so its not a veggie household. I will let Eloise eat whatever she wants and if she likes meat i dont really think its for me to make those decisions for her (except she wont even know what a sweet is until someone blows my cover and gives them her). I don't cook meat so she wont eat much of it, but if John wants to make it for her then he can. 

Jen, youre doing well, and if you werent scared youd be a robot. And no one wants to be a robot.

Luce - think this is a dilemma that everyone has. My view is that looking after a baby is work itself - you both have jobs during maternity leave. If you added up the cost of the work a mum does at home - nanny, cleaner, cook, gardener etc, it would cost something ridiculous like £80k pa - you arent just faffing around yourself. You need sleep and downtime too (even if thats not what you were asking for). You were getting up and just needed help, i dont think thats unreasonable at all. John and I have set lie ins, he has saturday and i have sunday, unless im not too tired and he has 2 lie ins. Would he take one day and you the other? If he just had to pass Benjamin, he could go straight back to sleep knowing it was his lie in day so theres no ambiguity over his role that morning? then the next day, he would know he had to get up? He could even have a nap later in the day on his early day if he needed. 

Im sure youve thought of alternate lie ins but it works for us so thought id mention it.

John sleeps through the grunting too. on his morning, i have to wake him up and tell him to get up. He doesnt like it either.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have news, a couple of hours ago, Sugar had her baby after an induction

......


Spoiler
*ITS A GIRL!!*​


----------



## heart tree

YAY Sugar! Thanks for the update Nato. I've been stalking FB. That baby was super snuggly in there. Poor thing got evicted. LOL.


----------



## vickyd

Conratz to Ashley!!!!! Her bubba is super cute!!

Nato CMP allergies supposidly go away as they get older, the gastro specialist we were seeing thought 9 months was a good time to try the partially hydrolysed version to see how she would tolerate it. Looking back it was a stupid time to do the trial as she was starting on various new solid foods and teething so i didnt have a clear picture of what was causing the distress. Although we are now supposed to introduce fish and eggs into her diet, im gonna put it off for a month to make sure the formula is working. I dont wanna be confused no more lol!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to her on her baby girl!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congrats Sugar!!!

Lucy - me and my husband take turns at the weekend so we each get a lie in, and that's with a baby who sleeps through! I think it's only fair.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, youre nearly 12 weeks. Wow. Thats a biggy. 

Vic, thats it, you just dont know whats doing what. In hero's case there seems to be a clear culprit. Lets hope this is the start of many a good nights sleep


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations Sugar so happy for you :happydance::happydance:

Hes normally pretty good to be fair (I usually get a lie in at the weekends) sometimes he just doesnt think about what or how he says things. As Im BF he figures theres nothing he can do so why wake up. It irritates me that he can sleep so soundly and get to sleep so quickly I wish I could. Unfortuntaly if steve is hungry or tired he gets very grumpy.

Benjamins been really sick again dont think the gaviscon is working anymore so going to go back to the drs although I gave him baby rice mid morning today about 15mins after a feed and hes had some baby rice tonight and he hasnt been sick at all. Ive been abit worried about his weight as it dipped down again its gone up a little weighed him yesterday and hes 12lb 4oz/5.56kg he was 11lb 11oz/5.30kg 2 weeks ago and 4 weeks ago he was 11lb 4oz/5.10kg.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

He might be ready for proper weaning now hun?

Also, reflux is at its peak at 4/5 months. Luca's was AWFUL at 5 months, just terrible and it got a lot better after putting him on solids as it was harder for him to vomit everything back up. Then he sat up and it got even better and now it doesn't cause him many issues. Although he's been on a high dose of ranitidine since 10 weeks old, maybe worth giving that a go? But if he didn't vomit loads after having baby rice he may just need the extra bulk in his belly.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh Amanda, I loved listening to your lil girls (fingers crossed) HB.

Congrats to sugar, yay another disco baby there's no stopping us now!

AFM: I've got 5 sleeps until our next scan, still undecided about finding out babys sex! We also found a new house today so I'm over the move about that and looking forward to getting out of the in-laws! :wohoo:

I was sooooooo against CIO but when we move I will be doing it with Poppy as I know she's only crying/shouting in the night as she wants my attention, cheeky mare!x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Cesca - Is Luca still on the Ranitidine? I weaned Poppy off that and Domperidone at 6 months!xx


----------



## vickyd

We weaned Hero off the meds around 5 months too. She had the occasional flare up but generally was ok after then. Solids helped loads!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I thought I'd try her and see how we went, I just hated give her stupid amounts of meds per day!x


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations to Sugar!!! Tell her to come and post a piccie Naters please!! :hugs:

Hearty, everytime i try to load baby's heartbeat my netbook freezes, i'll keep trying :kiss:

Jen, i was frightened to get attatched to Harry, it's totally normal after what you've been through. It gets MUCH easier as the weeks go by :hugs:

I hope Hero's night wakenings continue to improve Vicky!

Lucy, I get cross sometimes too, i still BF and if the nights rough it's all down to me, sometimes it'd be fab to just go back to sleep and ignore Harry :cry:

Can't remember anything else so hi to everyone xx


----------



## Dazed

Congrats to Sugar!


----------



## VGibs

Just a quick question....how many of our babies have had reflux??? MeMe didn't have it...I'm writing a paper about babies with reflux and breastfeeding. For my Lac Consultant courses....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Poppy did.x


----------



## Jaymes

Bee did, and Lexi spits up a good amount, but nothing like her sister. I've also talked to other mommies with excema kiddos and it seems like almost all had reflux as an infant... Dont know if there is anything there, but def worth looking into.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Luca did and still does.

Yeah he's still on his med vicky/sassy. 2ml of ranitidine twice a day. I'd love to wean him off it but i'm too scared to as he does reflux a LOT still but it doesn't hurt him so the acid is obviously neutralised by the medication. Having said that the Dr just suggested trying to keep him on this dose for a while rather than increasing with his weight as usual.

I'm trying not to jump the gun...whenever he used to be off his milk I would go and get his dosage increase as i'd assume it was reflux when it might not have been. The other week he went off his milk but I resisted ringing the Dr as he was still sleeping through the night and was happy so I figured he couldn't be ill and then within a few days his appetite was back!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

The excema link is quite often cows milk intolerance too. Something like 50% of silent reflux babies have a cows milk intolerance, a symptom of which is also excema.


----------



## vickyd

Hero had refluxx and CMP allergy.

Cesca go with what your instinct tells you. I weaned her off the meds cause she wasnt spitting up at all, with very few exeptions. I think all reflux babies go through days where they go off their milk. Hero resists her morning bottle almost everyday, and falls asleep during her evening bottle. She wolfs down all her solids though so im guessing its just the milk that gives her grief.


----------



## LucyJ

Benjamin has reflux!


----------



## Allie84

It seems like nearly all Disco babies have reflux? How do you know if your baby has it? Alistair spits up a tiny bit after nearly every feed...and once in a while has a full on puke where it's almost like all of his milk, but the nurses at my breast feeding group say it's normal....

Aww Hearty, the heartbeat is the most amazing sound, isn't it!? I tried to limit myself to a few times a week with the doppler but I always got it out when I found myself worried, even towards the end if I had a panic I hadn't felt him kick in awhile. Once you feel your LO kicking I bet you'll feel much more reassured....I know I did (except for when I worried about him moving too much, or when I worried that he hiccuped too much, or started worrying about him faceup-which he was-etc, etc... ;) )

Hi Mel!!!! :wave: 

I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## msarkozi

Hi Allie :)

Kash didn't have reflux, but colic instead


----------



## jenny25

I'm awake lol


----------



## Sassy_TTC

What times your scan tomorrow Jenny?x


----------



## jenny25

It's at 10.15am Hun xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ooohh less than 24 hours away, will keep everything crossed for you.x


----------



## jenny25

Thank you hun I think it will make it more real for me even though I'm feeling sick and almost passed out this morning on the school run x


----------



## LucyJ

Aww Jen :hugs: Sounds like low blood pressure I suffer from it and it was worse when I was pregnant. My midwife told me to sit down before I fell down not easy when your doing the school run but take it easy sweetie slow and steady. Make sure you carry some water with you and snacks. Good luck for your scan.

Allie Benjamin was throwing up the majority of his feeds he never makes a sound when hes sick. He hated being on his back, would make these odd gurgling choking sounds sometimes it was like he couldnt breathe, would cough alot especially when on his back had to raise the mattress of his moses basket. He could be destressed after feeds especially when he was sick. He suffered from hiccups they were really violent and would cause him disstress. When hes sick it can smell acidic and biley (if thats a word!!) They didnt take me seriously untill he started lossing weight.

We have had a rough weekend think Benjamin is teething he was up every 2 hrs saturday night and has been really girzzly and unhappy all weekend. He had a much better night last night and seems a bit happier today. Quick question what do the mummies use to soothe gums we've got teething granulas which seems to help have tried teethers that go in the fridge but he seems happier munching on my hand which isn't ideal for getting things done. Just wonder if theres something I can give him to munch on that might help him? Hes got these teething rings with different textures but ends up playing with them and think they are bit big for him to fit in his mouth especially as its seems to be the sides causing the trouble rather than the fronts.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks darling it's only been the last two mornings I've felt like this and slightly just there when I picked aarron up xxx


----------



## Dazed

Lucy, does he chew on blankets at all? If he does, try a wet cold or frozen wash cloth. It might do the trick.


----------



## grandbleu

*Vicky* - I am on FB but I'm a pathetic user but here are some recent photos from 2 1/2 - 3 months:


Spoiler




​

*Sugar* - Congratulations on Team Pink :pink:!!! :flower: Hope you and your wee girl are doing well!

*Allie* - My babe spits up all the time! I mean splatters on the floor after almost every feed and he's fine...gaining weight...sometimes spit ups are fine if they are not bothered by them the doctors call them "happy spitters" if they seem in pain, losing weight then it's a problem and potentially reflux but all babies have some degree of spit up because the esophagus closure thing (don't know name) isn't completely developed...it should stop completely at 6 months! Can't wait because I constantly have baby puke on me...not so yummy mummy!:dohh:

*Lucy* - No advice for teething because we haven't gotten there yet - sorry it's been rough on Benjamin (and you) :hugs: that frozen wash cloth idea sounds good that *Dazed* mentioned!

*Jenny* - Good luck on scan tomorrow! :dust:

XO to all! :kiss:


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah hes taken to munching on his muslin cloths and today he keeps wrapping his hand in my cardy and munching on that. I'll put one of his cloths in the frezzer see if that works, thanks.

:flower:


----------



## LucyJ

Bleu thanks for sharing the pics your little one is such a cutie. I remember going out when Benjamin was about 8 weeks old and wondering what the smell was then realised it was me he'd been sick over my shoulder and I hadnt realised :dohh:


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- Good luck tomorrow:thumbup: The sickeness sounds like a good sign. take it easy:hugs:

Sugar- congrats and welcome to team PINK:happydance:

Bleu- your little man is adorable! He has nice fluffy cheeks just like Penny:D

Lucy- I'm not sure but maybe you can try some teething tablets. I think Penny is begining to start teething. She has been drooling alot and loves munching on her little hand. 

Sassy- How exciting! I can't wait to hear what flavor you are having:D

vGibs- no reflux for Penny

AFM- little miss Penny has a cold. Its so sad to see her sick:nope: For the most part it is just a stuffy nose so she sounds like a little piglet unless I suction out all her booger. She hates when I do it and screams her little head off


----------



## grandbleu

*Lucy* - Just thought of something a woman I work with has a girl Benjamin's age and she was struggling with teething but then she put on one of those amber necklaces and since then her girl has been so much better and the lady was very doubtful - thought it was just hippy stuff - but it actually helped her girl - worth a try?:shrug:

*Hoping* - Aren't chubby cheeks the best!?:baby: Sorry Penny's sick...we found taking showers with our boy helped the nose as well ( the hot vapor ).


----------



## VGibs

Thanks girls!!! The info is appreciated...stay tuned for further questions!!!


----------



## vickyd

Good luck tomorrow Jen!!!
Ive had a really crappy day today. From the moment i woke up up until now everything went wrong GRRR! Also i went to work with my shirt inside out and NO one told me!!! WTF???? I must have looked like a complete fool during a meeting with a big future client...im cringing at the thought....


----------



## roonsma

I got to the end of our path to go to school to collect Cameron and realised i'd got my slippers on still yesterdayx


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Jen! :happydance:

Grand, he's adorable, lovely dimples :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic (& Rooney) - I used to live with my friend, the one who had the donor egg baby who's from near where you went to that wedding and hated everyone in her area, and one morning we got to the tube station after a 15 min walk, and i noticed she hadnt put her skirt on. Just her tights. Still makes me snigger now, 12 years later. 

Another time she had one of those long tasselled skirts on (bloody hippy) and the tube escalator ripped it off. 

Jen - looking forward to hearing your news

did rounders have her blood test results back today, or did i dream that?

Bleupers - hes extraordinarily handsome your Indy is. You can tell what he will look like when hes older. His skin is amazing too. what a cutie. 

Allie, did you get the injections already, think you aid they were last week? 

After the jab debarcle with Eloise where the nurse said she was sensitive cos she screamed that much, i have found a cream that numbs the site and is used for injections and tattoos. Now i think i might get a tattoo too. I never did cos of the pain, like. 

If anyone's interested is called Elma cream

Hi everyone else, hearts to you all


----------



## jenny25

Thank you feeling quiet sick the horrible feeling you get at the back of your throat so it's hard to focus just now xx


----------



## vickyd

NatoPMT said:


> Vic (& Rooney) - I used to live with my friend, the one who had the donor egg baby who's from near where you went to that wedding and hated everyone in her area, and one morning we got to the tube station after a 15 min walk, and i noticed she hadnt put her skirt on. Just her tights. Still makes me snigger now, 12 years later.
> 
> Another time she had one of those long tasselled skirts on (bloody hippy) and the tube escalator ripped it off.
> 
> Jen - looking forward to hearing your news
> 
> did rounders have her blood test results back today, or did i dream that?
> 
> Bleupers - hes extraordinarily handsome your Indy is. You can tell what he will look like when hes older. His skin is amazing too. what a cutie.
> 
> Allie, did you get the injections already, think you aid they were last week?
> 
> After the jab debarcle with Eloise where the nurse said she was sensitive cos she screamed that much, i have found a cream that numbs the site and is used for injections and tattoos. Now i think i might get a tattoo too. I never did cos of the pain, like.
> 
> If anyone's interested is called Elma cream
> 
> Hi everyone else, hearts to you all

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

serves her right for wearing long tassled skirts! ok so i dont feel like such a looser anymore, although im wondering if my co-workers hate me or if im invisible????

Grande what a cutie!!! More photos please!!


----------



## LucyJ

Jen thinking of you hope all goes well today.

Vicky maybe they thought you were making a fashion statement or didn't notice.

Nato your poor friend but thats so funny :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hope your scan went well Jenny.

Afm, poppy has started all night raving, I'm dead on my feet :-(


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen - how did it go? 

Got my Emla cream. i am equipped for the next jabs, hopefully this time i will manage to swerve the perforated eardrum


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy sorry to hear Poppys not been sleeping well hope she gets back to normal soon. Try to take it easy as much as you can. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Lucy - Kash has worn a baltic amber teething necklace for months, and it seems to help quite a bit. I also give tylenol as needed. I have frozen soothers as well that I give him. The washcloth is a good idea too. Anything cold you can give for them to chew on is always good. 

Nato - I was told to give tylenol half an hour before the shots, and then let them eat right after to help soothe. I did that the first time and he had no issues. For his other needles, the nurse gave him a sugar solution first, and then after 5 minutes did the needles. The sugar goes to the sight and causes less pain. The needles get easier as you go :)


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry for the delay , my appointment was at 10.15 i didnt get taken till 12.15 i ended up not getting home till around 3 i went for a long nap i was so tired so here is the info from the scan in the spoiler 


Spoiler
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/393896_10151169238545338_631305337_22448566_663497883_n.jpg

so trying to read the info from the sheet her writting is poor so i will try make out the measurements maybe you guys can help me convert into gestional days sac diameter 6x6x5mm yolk sac i think i think its either 82.7mm or 2.7mm its so squiggled i also have a small bleed to the right of the sac but thats ok its normal xx


----------



## Megg33k

Saw the pic on Twitter! Great news! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Congratz on the good scan babes! I cant seem to open the photo link you posted though...

Nato in our case as Hero gets older the harder the shots are on her. The last ones for hepatitis and menengitis were awful, she couldnt stop crying for a good 10 minutes. She also recognizes the doc and starts crying as soon as we walk into his office!!!

Lucy i dont give Hero anything particular for the teething. She munches on everything and doesnt seem especially fussed. I gave her those rings you cool beforehand and she wasnt interested at all.


----------



## jenny25

ok i will post it here i hope no one minds xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Well done on the scan jenny! Fab news!

Luca's always been ok with injections, screamed for about a minute but very easily distracted. But then it hits him after about an hour and he usually needs calpol for the rest of the day to calm him down.

I don't even know when his next ones will be...


----------



## vickyd

Aww Jen you guys must be over the moon!

We had a small accident with Hero at my parents tonight...She waas eating mashed potato and got it all over her hands and face so i went to the sink to wash her up and my dad (who has to be involved in everything regarding Hero) follows me and in his attempt to make the water water he turned on the hot water all the way right when i put er little hand under!!! Oh my god poor baby screamed in agony for ages....My mom has a cream that they make in her village for burns so i applied it all over hand. The swelling and redness went away almost instantly but now im paranoid cause she put her hand in her mouth and I have no idea what they put in that stuff. According to my mom its various herbs or somthing that grow on the moutain, aloe and olive oil... I guess they wouldnt put something harmful in them right???


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay Jenny that's fab news, congrats.

Oh no poor Hero, I'm sure she'll be fine and that they wouldn't put harmful stuff in the cream. xx


----------



## jenny25

awww poor little one is she ok hun xx


thank you girls xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Congrats Jen wonderful news :happydance:

Ahhh poor hero hope shes ok it sounds like the creams full of natural things so Im sure theres nothing harmful in it.


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome news Jen:happydance:

Vicky- poor Hero:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My turn today, 20wk scan at 2:25pm! Nervous.com


----------



## jenny25

Aww sassy good luck today xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck sassy!! Any ideas if you're pink or blue?


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Sassy!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm thinking blue, but then I thought that with poppy.x


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck today Sassy hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassers, are you going to find out the gender then? Looking forward to hearing your news!
Dont be nervous! you will have a great time and maybe the baby will give you a wave 

Jen, congrats!!! If there was anything to worry about they would have said. Im sure the small bleed is fine and it is common, but rest easy and dont do ANYTHING lifty - just put your feet up when you can. 

Poor Hero! have you been running it under cold water? Cold water is the best treatment for scalds and it takes the heat out, i wouldnt put a scratch mitt on until the heat is gone as it might increase the heat in the scald. Eloise is like Hero, she screamed for about 20 mins, non stop and was really tearful all day. My poor baby, her bottom lip didnt stop trembling.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps Jen, what meds do they have you on this time? I remember you were on the clexane injections before. If so, that will help with the bleed, and if i have to have clexane again, i am going to use that EMLA cream on me, cos those injections sting like a bitch


----------



## vickyd

Yeah i ran it under cold water first and then applied the ointment. Its totally fine today, shes forgotten all about it thank god!
Why was Eloise so tearful???


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We're still undecided, will go with the flow at the scan!x


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Yeah i ran it under cold water first and then applied the ointment. Its totally fine today, shes forgotten all about it thank god!
> Why was Eloise so tearful???

the nurse said shes just sensitive 

i find it hard to believe any daughter of mine is sensitive, mind

will wait to hear then no-plan-sassy!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks for the tip on the emla cream is it safe tho too use as some days I find it hard too inject this time around I'm on 20mg clexaine 400mg cycologest 1500mg metformin 5mg folic acid 75mg aspirin turns out the dose I wa given before was too high this time around I don't feel as worried as the bleed inside I had with Jamie was bigger xx


----------



## Round2

Congrats Jen!! Looking good so far!

Sassy, good luck today. You have nothing to worry about. Everything is going to be fine. I'm thinking blue too. There seems to be a penis epidimic on BnB lately!!

Vicky, I'm sorry to hear about Hero....must have freaked you out. Glad she's okay today. Amazing how fast the recover.

Nato, I did my bloods last week. My doc said they would only call if something was bad?! I didn't know there were girls that AREN'T sensitive! I know mine is a drama queen...which she definately gets from her Dad.

AFM, I'm super busy at work still, so have been trying to read and catch up. Haven't been posting much. 

I'm suffering from KILLER heartburn these days. My AI disease gives me reflux/HB when I'm not pregnant, but now it's just crazy out of control. I'm on the max does of antacids and I'm still in constant pain. I'm going to get a u/s of my abdomen this week to check for any bleeding, then my doc has me on the emergency list to see a GI doc.

It's funny when you're LTTC you think everything will be all daiseis and lollipops when you finally get pregnant! Don't get me wrong, I'm wouldn't have it any other way. But man oh man am I ever counting down the days till July 2nd.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Round2 said:


> There seems to be a penis epidimic on BnB lately!!

It's to balance out the hysterical oestrogen going around the boards.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Baby's fine, scan went perfectly :wohoo:


----------



## LucyJ

Woohoo great news so happy for you all :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Round2

Yay Sassy!!

So does this mean you are team yellow???


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So happy for you Sass!!! Its wonderful that you are so much more relaxed and enjoying the experience this time round! You totaaly deserve it!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I did find out, all will be revealed :wohoo:


----------



## LucyJ

Im going to say blue but I was wrong about Poppy so maybe I should say pink :haha: so exciting :happydance:

I made sweet potato puree for Benjamin today as hes been getting on well with the baby rice so thought it was time to introduce something new. He seemed to enjoy it :happydance: Ive frozen the rest of it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Round you were right.

I have a penis in my belly :rofl:

Soooooooo happy and feel very blessed. xx


----------



## vickyd

Congrats Sass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*
*to sassy!!!*​
Lovely news. You have a full set, like Rounders.

I saw a pregnant friend last night, shes just found out she's having a boy and i said she had a tiny penis inside her

she said 'Its not the first time'

Rounders youd know by now if there was a problem - its a bit mean not to give you an end point for that though. I think you can relax

Vic, how's Hero and her little scalded hand, is she all better now?


----------



## vickyd

Yeah shes totally fine thanks hun!

Her birthday is next weekend, cant beleive its been a year already!


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats Sassy!

Vicky- I'm glad Hero is ok. Happy Birthday to her! I can't believe it's been a year!


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations :wohoo: :wohoo: a little boy so exicted for you 

Oh my god Vicky I cant believe its been a year where has the time gone :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh happy birthday hero, wow that has flown! Are you doing anything nice?

Thanks girls, hehe Nato, the first thing I said to Danny after was cant believe I've got a willy in my belly :rofl: 

One of each is perfect but we're already thinking of no3!xx


----------



## Megg33k

Big congrats all around on the good scans! :)


----------



## Round2

Yay Sassy! 

I hearby declare 2012 the year of the Disco weiner! Who's next? 

Isn't it weird Sassy? I think once you have one flavour, it's so shocking to think to you can make the other. I was so certain that I was having a girl, but I'm so thrilled to be having a boy.

Ya, Nato...I'm trying not to freak out. It's been over a week since the test, so I think I would know if there is a problem. I'm taking a very non-proactive approach to this...which is new for me!!

Vicky, really, a year already! Crazy! Is she walking now?


----------



## vickyd

Thanks guys!

Round Hero has been walking almost a month now, now she is completely at ease with her walking. When i take her to the park she walks up to other older kids and tries to play with them but usually she just pushes them lol! The other day she knocked a little boy down! I said good girl, show those boys whos the boss!!!


----------



## jenny25

Yay sassy for team blue xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Yay Sassy you have one of each, how fantastic xxx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy that's amazing! Congrats!!!


----------



## vickyd

Happy 12 weeks Hearty!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hearty you're 12 weeks!!!!!! How do you feel? Relieved? Excited? Nervous? All of the above?!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Cesca. All of the above for sure! It's an amazing milestone for me. I listened to baby's heartbeat today to reassure myself. Of course I listen to it every day, so that's nothing new. I have my NT scan on Monday, so I'm starting to get pretty nervous about that. I can't wait to see the baby on the screen. I just hope all looks normal and my bloods are normal. We'll see. Once I get past that, I'm hoping to relax a bit.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow happy 12 weeks hearty, I'll be thinking of you on Monday, you'll feel a lot more relaxed once your through that.xx


----------



## roonsma

Happy 12 weeks Hearty :happydance: After Monday is over with i hope you'll be able to start to slowly relax :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda happy 12 weeks will benthinking of you on monday :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- CONGRATS on team Blue:happydance: Its so awesome you get one of each:D

Hearty- Happy 12 weeks:happydance: I'll be thinking about you on Monday but I'm sure everything will be fantastic:thumbup: This baby is your keeper!

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Happy 12 weeks Hearty!!! Well done to baby hearty too, what a mini trooper. This baby is going to be Special Forces when s/he grows up


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - Amazing 12 weeks! Such a great milestone to reach...I hope it will get easier and easier for you to enjoy this beautiful experience. Much luck on Monday when you receive your NT/Bloods results...I wish you and your OH and your wee babe all the best :flower:

*Jen* - Great scan news! Is your boy excited for a brother or sister yet or are you waiting to share for a bit?

*Round2* - Congrats on Team Blue :blue:! I have to say I love my squishy boy but watch out for those errant penises...I have been "sprayed" more than I want to admit during changing times :dohh:

*Sassy* - A perfect pair...:pink: and :blue: - Happy Team Blue to you!


----------



## jenny25

He isn't really talking about the baby his behaviour is bad at the moment and pushing my buttons I don't know if this is a reaction to the pregnancy because of our history only time will tell xx


----------



## NatoPMT

bleu youre starting again? exciting!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - Well it took us 3 years practically to get Little Blue so yep...on the NTNP rollercoaster first (got my 1st period so might as well)...won't TTC till 6months-year. Honestly I'm not holding out much hope for NTNP but you never know :winkwink: but I hear you actually have to have sex for it to work (seeing as we've only tried once since birth...immaculate conception is my next best bet LOL:wacko:). What about you? Any plans post-Eloise?


----------



## NatoPMT

am doing the exact same thing. NTNP until summer, then trying bloody hard

I know what you mean, it took me 2 years to get Eloise, in another 2 years i will be 42 and a half. And will have a 5% chance of managing another baby. Shit, i wish i hadnt just looked that percentage up

good luck Bleup, i hope to hear some news about you very soon. Miracle immaculate babies do happen you know <nods>


----------



## Allie84

A 5% chance? That can't be right.....how do they come up with these numbers anyways? 

Good luck to you Nato and bleu and all others trying again soon....vicky?

Alex and I have said we'll start NTNP when Alistair is closer to a year...I don't know if I'm able to NTNP, though. When I did that, it was pretty much full on TTC.

Welcome to Team Blue, Sassy!!! :hugs:

Happy 12 weeks, Hearty!! :hugs: What a huge milestone. Good luck on Monday but I'm confident things will go great! BTW I'm coming round your way in two weeks...well, I'll be in Mountain View, meeting my sister for the first time!! :) I'm not sure if we'll even make into San Fran though...we get in late Thurs night and leave early Sunday afternoon. Dana said she doesn't like crowds and wants to do outdoorsy things but I'm not sure what she has in mind. :shrug: 

Jenny, massive congrats on a great scan!!! I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh wow Allie, I didn't know she lived in Mountain View. That's so close to me! Well at least shout a hello. I'll be listening and will shout back.

It's rainy and cold here right now, but we just had a long stretch of beautiful weather. If you ever go to SF again, you need a local tour. The touristy places can be pretty awful. And you are right, there are a lot of homeless people in SF. It's a real problem. One reason is the weather. They can live outside all year round. The other is the politics. It's obviously a liberal city and they have a hard time cracking down on the problem. Also, in the 80's when Regan was Governor, he closed a lot of mental institutions. A lot of those people ended up on the streets and are still there today. It's pretty sad. 

Anyway, have a blast meeting her! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

We're not going to TTC until Luca is about 3 I reckon, however I don't want to go back on the pill so we've been using condoms and last night in a bit of a horny tease we had sex without a condom for about a minute, then put the condom on. So maybe i'll do a sassy....

I've only got one week of maternity leave left. I feel like i've spent so much of the last 9 months miserable and/or trying to get a baby to eat and sleep that I haven't really used the time well.


----------



## vickyd

Me and Alex have never used condoms lol!! I think hed go mental if i asked him to wear one! We always use the pull out method and im sad to say we have been pretty sucessful in the 8 years we've been together..
Our lan is to start ttc this summer, if i manage to finish the big project ive been working on since i went back to work before that we will try then. Im using some solvents that are suspected reproductive teratogens so i will not be trying as long as im using them.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

We're both quite fertile as we always fell pregnant quite quickly, but when I was on the pill I was very good with it and always remembered to take it.

OH said he doesn't mind condoms too much, it's more the pain of having to stop and put one on. I HATE semen, eurgh, so I prefer condoms as I don't have to run to the loo afterwards (pre-TTC) or sit with it inside me for ages (TTC), I can just go to sleep! :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^ that's hilarious, yuck TTC is gross huh, laying there for half hour with a foof full of swimmers :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

All this talk of TTC is making me broody :rofl:

Hope you're all having a fab weekend, I must admit it was great to accidently fall preggo again as the thought of TTC again fills me with fear! Maybe will ntnp for no3!x


----------



## LucyJ

:rofl:


----------



## Allie84

We're using condoms as well...it felt VERY strange to use one after 10 months of TTC and then pregnancy. Luckily Alex doesn't mind. I agree it's nice not to sit there for half an hour with my legs in the air lol. 

Oh Cesca, enjoy your last few days of maternity leave. How is Luca adjusting to daycare? I felt for you when I read your FB post about dropping him off for the first time. When that day comes I will be a mess as well!! :hugs: 

Vicky, that sounds like quite the project! You have such exciting work.

Hearty, which city are you in?!? For some reason I thought you lived in Berkley. Regarding the homeless problem, I was told it's the only city in the country where you can receive a social security check without an address. Don't get me started on Reagan. :growlmad: It's not like the homeless people bothered me, they just made me SO SAD. We had a long conversation on the bus with a young man who was my age and homeless and I got back to my hotel and cried...I guess I'm selfish and when I'm on vacation I want to pretend the world is a happy and just place.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, I wanted to mention...I got my period yesterday!? WTF? I thought I was going to avoid that for awhile since I'm exclusively breast feeding (save less than one bottle of formula a week)...boo. :( AF cramps suck.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Poo sorry af got you allie.xx


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls how are we ? Well I got one of my sucky metformin tummys 2.30 this morning I've only two since being pregnant and well after that I felt so sick the worst sickness feeling by far yet but it's all good I'm loving it I was a right nark at the ice hockey last night aarron was acting up he loves one of the players jj he is a rookie in the team the youngest player so aarron sees him as a role model idol it's sweet but I don't want aarron harassing him lol x so scan day tomorrow it's 12 uk time and it's the first at my hospital where I deliver I'm kinda scared cause I know it will be same woman who scanned me when I was pregnant with Jamie I don't want her asking me questions etc xx


----------



## jenny25

And it's in the same bit I delivered Jamie and I've not been back there since x


----------



## vickyd

Poor hero had another accident today...She fell and cut her head on the cofee table this afternoon! Poor thing had to have 3 stitches....The crying during the stitches was unreal...Her's and mine!


----------



## roonsma

OMG Vicky, that's terrible. You poor thing :( I'm sure she'll bounce back quickly though. It's the memories for us that take ages to fade xx

Yuck to AF Allie :hugs:

Jenny i always went back to the same hospital and it's tough but I'm glad i did, it sort of helped me :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no, poor Hero, lots of Mummy cuddles needed.xx


----------



## jenny25

Aww poor girl I hope she is ok xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh poor Hero! That must have been traumatic for you too Vicky! Hugs all around. 

Allie, Boo to AF! But then again, that's also kind of amazing. Your body wants to conceive again! :rofl: I live in Berkeley which is about 7 miles outside of SF. My office is in SF. I lived in SF for 10 years and moved to Berkeley when I was pregnant the first time because we needed more space. Looks like we'll finally get to use that extra space! I wouldn't be surprised if the homeless didn't need an address to get their checks. But honestly, their aren't enough shelters to house everyone. I did my internship at a woman's shelter that has since closed. The last mayor implemented a program called "Care Not Cash" which was a voucher system. Basically if you were homeless, instead of getting your monthly check, you would get vouchers for housing and food. The idea was to keep people from drinking and doing drugs. Unfortunately there weren't enough beds so it created even more of a begging problem because people didn't even have the small amount of money they used to have. And statistically, the majority of the homeless aren't drug users or alcoholics. My friend worked for City Hall's homeless program which is why I know so much about it. It is very sad, I agree. 

Mountain View is much different. Very clean and parts of it are pretty wealthy as it's part of Silicon Valley. Lots of technology there. And a bit warmer than SF. Hopefully this rain will clear out and you'll get some nice weather.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh poor Hero hope she feels better soon and you are alright :hugs: to you both.

Oh Allie that suckS about AF. I havnt had AF yet but still get cramping type pains which is irritating. Thats exicting about meeting your sister you'll have to tell us how it goes.

We're using condoms as well as I didnt want to go back on the pill.

Jen massive :hugs: I found it really hard going back to the same place thankfully Steve was with me each time. Is Paul going with you? Lots of deep breaths. Will be thinking of you.

Benjamin is having a rough time with teething it seems to be worse in the evenings and hes not sleeping great at the moment. Steve has taken him out for a walk and Im doing the ironing. Going to the cinema tomorrow lunch have found out a local cineme does a big screamers club for mums and babies. They are showing War Horse.


----------



## heart tree

LucyJ said:


> Going to the cinema tomorrow lunch have found out a local cineme does a big screamers club for mums and babies.

That is one of the most brilliant and hilarious ideas I've ever heard of! More cinemas should do that! Genius!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Lucy no Paul has too work he isn't allowed anymore time off work until my big appointment on 5th march when I have my nt scan and then the consultant appointment my friend Steph is coming with me xx poor Ben you should give him cold carrot sticks hun they work wonders for teething xx


----------



## roonsma

War horse :shock: you're a tougher Girl than i am Lucy! :)


----------



## LucyJ

Ha ha I know Rachael I'll probably end up :cry: more than the babies. My mum saw it on the stage and my friends sister worked on the film.

Amanda I know its great I'll report back tomorrow on how it goes.

Jen Im glad you've got someone going with you. That is the plus side with Steve being self employef he could just take the time. I will try the cold carrot sticks thanks.


----------



## roonsma

Maybe try some Anbesol Lucy, it's good as it numbs the gums :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Just put hero to bed...Its been such a long day and its not over by far! I have to wake her up every 3 hours to make sure shes ok, not that ill be sleeping much anyway. Alex made a joke when we were leaving the children's hospital that our baby isnt even 1 yet and shes been there 5 times!

Hearty good luck tomorrow hun! Its gonna be a stressful day so i hope your scan is as early as possible!


----------



## heart tree

Oh poor Hero and poor Mommy! Well, maybe all the trips to the hospital will inspire her to be a doctor!

You think my life would be that simple? A scan early in the day? Yeah right! It's at 2:15 in the afternoon. On top of that, my office just moved and tomorrow is our first day in the new office. All of our stuff got moved over the weekend so I'm going to a new place and have to unpack all of my stuff. Usually Monday is a very mellow day at the office as a lot of people work in the field and don't come in. Normally I would be able to sneak out to a doctor's appointment unnoticed. But tomorrow, everyone will be in the office and it will be very obvious when I leave. The expectation is that once you finish unpacking your own desk, you help unpack the common areas. My boss already knows what's going on so I'm not worried. It's just going to look suspicious. I thought I would tell people that it took me months to get this appointment (not telling them what it is for) and I wasn't about to wait another several months to get a new appointment. If all goes well, I plan on announcing the pregnancy when I hit 14 weeks anyway. Then they'll all understand.


----------



## vickyd

Just your luck....!! My scans were also really late, usually after 3 pm so i would get so worked up by the time i got there that id be crying and look like a bloody crazy woman...I always took a sick day for the big scans. No way was i gonna be a basket case around my nosy work colegues! Cant you take a day off and go window shopping or something to relax ou?


----------



## heart tree

There is absolutely no way I can take a sick day tomorrow. We have to have the entire office unpacked tomorrow as the moving company is collecting the crates that we packed everything in. I have no desire for anyone else to unpack my stuff. Nope, not an option. Any other day I would have. I'm going to be so irritable tomorrow. Worst part is our internet connection isn't going to work until Tuesday, so I can't even log into B&B for support. My plan is to unpack my area very slowly so I don't have to interact with other people. I also plan to not help unpacking the community areas. Last week I worked very slowly at my desk to pack up my stuff so I didn't have to help pack the community stuff. I'm trying to avoid all heavy lifting.


----------



## vickyd

Sounds like a good plan! Also you can hold your back every now and then like you've injured it or something.


----------



## heart tree

Luckily since I'll be leaving early, I won't have to fake an injury for too long. I'm just going to stay at my desk the whole time. I'll update when I can tomorrow. I'm getting super stressed. Thank god for the doppler. I've already used it twice today!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for tomorrow Amanda, I know how stressed you'll feel but you will feel a massive sense of relief and excitement once it's over.

Could you lie and say a filling fell out, or that you have awful tooth ache so you need to see the doc. Unpack your desk then run.xx


----------



## roonsma

Ohhh Amanda, it's never straight forward is it :). i'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. Sassy, the people who I'm most concerned about at work are the ones who know my history. They are very compassionate about my doctor's appointments. They'll just assume I'm doing some other major test to see what's wrong with me. I'm horrible at lying, so the closer to the truth I can be, the easier it is for me. The truth is I have a medical condition and this really is the only time I could get this appointment. I'll just stretch the truth by telling them it took me months to get this appointment.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh at least they'll understand that you have to go. I hope the day goes quickly as I'm sure you'll be clock watching.x


----------



## Megg33k

It did technically take you about 3 months to get your 12 week appointment. :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Good point Megg! You couldn't be more technically correct on that one. Sweet, now I'm not lying at all!


----------



## Megg33k

I knew I still had a use around BnB! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Oh girl, you definitely have a use! I just posted a picture to the blanket I made for you in the PAL thread. I'm going to be making another one for a friend of mine who is due in March. It was fun to look at the picture of the one I made for you. I know you're in a holding pattern, but you're always an integral part of this site!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Oh girl, you definitely have a use! I just posted a picture to the blanket I made for you in the PAL thread. I'm going to be making another one for a friend of mine who is due in March. It was fun to look at the picture of the one I made for you. I know you're in a holding pattern, but you're always an integral part of this site!

I love that blanket. :) It still hangs on the side of the crib in my nursery. I haven't quite figured out what to do about the fact that I have a nursery... a very empty nursery... one that will most likely remain empty. But, it does still hang there, as if it still holds out much more hope of a future I've given up on. I'll always cherish it though! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda thinking of you today hope the day goes quickly for you :hugs:

Jen thinking of you too hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

We have one healthy baby with a heartbeat due sept 14th will upload pics when I'm in the laptop I'm knackered and gonna get aarron soon from school xx


----------



## Round2

Yay Jenny, congrats!

Vicky, I'm sorry to hear about Hero. Poor kid! That must have been so hard for you to watch. Hope she's feeling better today.


----------



## vickyd

Jen once again YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> .. a very empty nursery... one that will most likely remain empty. But, it does still hang there, as if it still holds out much more hope of a future I've given up on. I'll always cherish it though!

:hugs:

Just popped in to see when we get scan news off hearty but i have hours to wait

poor hero and ben. 

x


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> We have one healthy baby with a heartbeat due sept 14th will upload pics when I'm in the laptop I'm knackered and gonna get aarron soon from school xx

greats news, well done baby bean (and jen of course) !!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you all I'm just so tired I'm finding it hard to function today xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay fantastic news Jen, so pleased for you.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hope all is ok Megg, miss you.xx


----------



## hoping:)

Bleu & Nato- I&#8217;m excited for you both to have another LO.:happydance: Lets hope the 2nd time around is a lot easier:thumbup:

Cesca- good luck going back to work. I started at the end of December. It was hard at first but it has gotten a lot easier&#8230; it makes me appreciate my time with Penny more. 

Vicky- We&#8217;ve never used condoms either. The pull out method worked for almost 4 years for us so we will stick to is until Tim gets his vasectomy. Good luck with TTC this Summer&#8230; I suppose we will have another baby boom with everyone starting to try for #2:D Poor little Hero:hugs:. She has been quite accident prone recently. I hope she is doing better.

Allie- sorry about AF.:hugs: I still have not gotten mine and am not breast feeding exclusively. I&#8217;ve had spotting on and off since the middle of December. One week I will be crampy and have a day of spotting and then nothing for another week or 2. It&#8217;s a bit frustrating:growlmad:. 

I hope you have a nice time visiting your sister!

Lucy- sorry Ben isn&#8217;t doing so great with teething. Its so sad to see them upset or in pain.

Hearty- Good luck sneaking out of the office today! I can&#8217;t wait to hear about the scan:D

Megg- its good to see you posting. How have you been? 

Jen- Yay for a healthy baby and a heart beat!!!:happydance:

Round-happy 17 weeks!!! Almost half way baked:D

AFM- I finally finished Penny&#8217;s owl mobile last weekend. I got kind of lazy so it took longer than expected but once I got started it only took a couple of hours. Penny loves it. I put a special crystal in the middle that reflects rainbows on the wall when light hits it. I included a picture (not very good because I took it on my phone). In a few weeks we will be going down to New Mexico to do her naming ceremony. I am so excited to fine out what my Baba names her. She also gets to wear her pretty moccasins that our friend&#8217;s mother made:D


Spoiler


----------



## jenny25

ok so here are the pics as promised


Spoiler


sorry for the crap quality


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping that mobile is brilliant!! The naming ceremony sounds amazing. Looking forward to pics!

Jen, hmmm....Im going for *pink*


----------



## NatoPMT

Just want a quick moan about my weight. I am eating hardly anything (well, for me) and i am not losing any weight at all. I have never been this big in my life and i feel like a right lump. I havent so much as glanced at a Lindt chocolate bunny since christmas. 

boo hoo


----------



## jenny25

hun maybe your metablizom sorry crappy spelling has changed mine did after aarron i used to only weigh 7-7 1/2 stone i could never get over that weight but since having him i balooned up to over 10 stone ive never been that heavy before , i was like you trying to loose weight i just ate little and often and i lost over a stone x


----------



## vickyd

Nato you probably remember my many weight moans....Im only now starting to loose weight at my old pace, almost a year after having Hero! For the first 5 months no matter how hard i tried, how many times i went to the gym i wasnt shifting any weight.


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Jen! :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Do you go out for walks with Eloise nato? I know the weather is a bit shit which doesn't help.

I was back to pre preggo weight before Luca was 6 months but I think that's the amount of walking with the pram I did...because that was the only way he'd sleep!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on the HB, Jen! YAY! :hugs:

I know I've been quiet lately. It's not you lot. I just don't have much that's useful to say. I don't have much advise to offer mums or anything. I'm good though. Even what I said wasn't said with extreme sadness or anything... It's just me being honest with myself at this point. I'm happy about 90% of the time, and that's more than I ever thought I could hope for. I think it would be foolish to want anything beyond 90% happiness. :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm glad you're doing ok megg, seems weird when you're not around so much.x


----------



## Round2

Megg33k said:


> Congrats on the HB, Jen! YAY! :hugs:
> 
> I know I've been quiet lately. It's not you lot. I just don't have much that's useful to say. I don't have much advise to offer mums or anything. I'm good though. Even what I said wasn't said with extreme sadness or anything... It's just me being honest with myself at this point. I'm happy about 90% of the time, and that's more than I ever thought I could hope for. I think it would be foolish to want anything beyond 90% happiness. :)

Glad you're okay and happy 90% of the time. I think 90% is excellent actually!!

You're learing to program in VB? That's what I do for a living. Actually, I use VB.NET and bunch of other languages. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## jenny25

Megg I miss you :( xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Jen congratulations :happydance:

Cesca I take Benjamin out for walks to get him to sleep.

Megg :hugs: its good to see yoy and glad your doing ok.

Hoping Pennys mobile is beautiful love it.

Afm: the cinema was a great success and a brillant idea. Benjamin was so well behaved he ate, slept and watched some of the film. It was quite busy, we could take our prams in with us they kept the lights on but low there were a few babies crying of and on but nothing that distracting. A great experience went with my friend and her little girl. War Horse was an excellant film. Will definitely be doing it again, hoping the might do a showing of the Artist as would like to see that and the new George Clooney film.


----------



## Megg33k

I miss you ladies. I just don't have a lot going on. Makes me rather quiet. Love you all dearly still though!



Round2 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the HB, Jen! YAY! :hugs:
> 
> I know I've been quiet lately. It's not you lot. I just don't have much that's useful to say. I don't have much advise to offer mums or anything. I'm good though. Even what I said wasn't said with extreme sadness or anything... It's just me being honest with myself at this point. I'm happy about 90% of the time, and that's more than I ever thought I could hope for. I think it would be foolish to want anything beyond 90% happiness. :)
> 
> Glad you're okay and happy 90% of the time. I think 90% is excellent actually!!
> 
> You're learing to program in VB? That's what I do for a living. Actually, I use VB.NET and bunch of other languages. Let me know if you have any questions.Click to expand...

It is VB.NET... but I ran out of lines in my sig. It made it too long! :haha: I started in C++ and VB.NET seems quite a lot easier than that was. I'm not trying very hard though, tbh. It's for an employment opportunity, and I'm not sure I want an employment opportunity! I'd happily take advice though!


----------



## heart tree

Hey all, we're done and doing great! NT measurement was 1.3. Risk for Downs was 1/620 and risk for Trisomy 18 was 1/6100! Definitely not going to do CVS with these results. The baby was sleeping so she had me cough really hard and all of a sudden it moved into perfect position. My husband was in awe. As was I. Baby is measuring at 12+6 today! 3 days ahead! And the hb was 182. I think it was that high because I was so anxious. They didn't see any blood clot or abnormalities in my uterus. We got tons of pics including an awesome 4D. I'm on the bus and it's going to take a while before I get home to upload them. I'm on :cloud9: I can't believe this!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Massive congrats, Hearty:happydance: I am so excited to see pics of your little one! Penny's heart beat was in the 180's around this time so I am definitely thinking team PINK for you. I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## heart tree

Lots of pics. Bear with me!

Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/632fdfea.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/d0614e4c.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/4f6f12a9.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/46eb917c.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/72540f2f.jpg


----------



## Dazed

YAY!!! So happy for you Amanda!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. I was a wreck all day today. I'm so glad that's over with and we got the results we did. I'm still in shock.


----------



## mojojojo563

heart tree said:


> Hey all, we're done and doing great! NT measurement was 1.3. Risk for Downs was 1/620 and risk for Trisomy 18 was 1/6100! Definitely not going to do CVS with these results. The baby was sleeping so she had me cough really hard and all of a sudden it moved into perfect position. My husband was in awe. As was I. Baby is measuring at 12+6 today! 3 days ahead! And the hb was 182. I think it was that high because I was so anxious. They didn't see any blood clot or abnormalities in my uterus. We got tons of pics including an awesome 4D. I'm on the bus and it's going to take a while before I get home to upload them. I'm on :cloud9: I can't believe this!!!

omg heart I am soo happy for you!!! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Brilliant news and pics, Amanda!!! :cloud9:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, what AMAZING results!!!! 1.3?? 6100?? this bean is actually Super Baby. This is really happening for you. 

I cant believe you have had to go through everything you have to get to here. One the plus side, after all this heartache, you actually enjoy the night feeds and when s/he screams in your ear, it will sound like tinkling music (albeit tinkling music thats capable of perforating an eardrum)

Massive congrats and in your face CVS!!! 

Thanks the for weight tips girls. I have got up early to do some exercises and managed about 3 leg lifts before i started crying inside.


----------



## Sparkly

Morning Ladies

sorry I have been rubbish on this thread lately....

I just got a major shock this morning however

A :bfp:

:shock: I am shitting myself!!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda those scan pics are beautiful, I'm so happy for you honey and the results are amazing :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay Amanda that is the best news ever, amazing pics. You ARE going to have a baby, how wonderful does that feel?xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats sparkly, wonderful wonderful news.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Fabulous news, Gaynor! OMG! Yay! :wohoo:


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I am so over the moon happy for you this is it sweetie your little miracle your going to be a mummy and that little one is very lucky to have you. Fantastic pics you must be on :cloud9: 
:hugs:

Sparkly wow thats fantasic news congrats sweetie :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

AMANDA!!!! There is a baby inside you!! Fab pics, looking at that nub it looks like a boy to me but who knows. Those 4D ones are mind blowing.

Gaynor that is amazing news, is this from your accidentally shagging during ovulation?


----------



## NatoPMT

Cazza just asked how everyone was doing, and i now have to remessage her to say that Sparkly is pregnant as within 5 mins my message is out of date

*CONGRATULATIONS*​


----------



## Sparkly

prgirl_cesca said:


> AMANDA!!!! There is a baby inside you!! Fab pics, looking at that nub it looks like a boy to me but who knows. Those 4D ones are mind blowing.
> 
> Gaynor that is amazing news, is this from your accidentally shagging during ovulation?

No this is from we were both so ill that we only BD'd ONCE this whole cycle!!!!!! so I am super shocked......

I think it was Virginia that did the accidental shagging lol!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkly*! - Congratulations!!! :dust:

*Amanda* - Amazing pictures...what a relief...your baby is too cute...any gender guessing yet or do you know?


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Haha I conceived Luca on one ill shag!!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Gaynor :yipee:


----------



## Jaymes

Waking up to such happy news is so fabulous! Thanks girls you've made my day!
*Congratulations to both of you!!!​*


----------



## Round2

Hearty, those pictures are so beautiful. I'm so happy this is finally happening for you. Oh and I say definately a girl. I see no weiner.

SPARKLY!!! You uber fertile woman you!! CONGRATS! Such fantastic news - you've been through so much. I really hope this is it for you. I know how terrifying it is after you've got a few losses under your belt. Deep breaths, just take it day by day. We'll be here for you.


----------



## NatoPMT

ooOOoooOOoo look at you with your 17 weeks and 1 day

are you relaxing a bit now?


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> ooOOoooOOoo look at you with your 17 weeks and 1 day
> 
> are you relaxing a bit now?

Ya, I'm feeling much more at ease these days. I can feel him squirm and kick so it's very reassuring. It amazes me how much earlier I recognized movement this time. With Maddy, I didn't recognize the kicks till nearly 20 weeks. This time I knew exactly what I was feeling at 15 weeks.

If it makes you feel better, I'm a fatty too!! My doctor laughed when she saw how much weight I had gained!

Don't be too hard on yourself though, you just gave birth! Once the summer comes, you'll be in a good routine and you'll have lots of times to walk all over London (so jealous, I live in boring suberb). You'll be in bikini shape in no time!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty nothing i can say will begin to describe how happy I am for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is it hun, start beleiving!!!

Sparkly WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

I love logging on to so much good news!


----------



## Jaymes

NATO - I am _*just*_ starting to look normal...


----------



## heart tree

A brand new Sparkly BFP!!! What a way to wake up and start my day. I already told you this in your journal, but I secretly knew you had a BFP after stalking your charts. So happy for you. I know this is just the beginning but I'm proof that miracles can happen. Sticky babies all around!

As for gender, people are very conflicted. I've heard both. The woman who did the scan looked a lot for us but couldn't tell. She saw what she thought might be a clitoris but said it was too early. She showed me something that looked like a little split between two lips. It looked like girl bits to me but was impossible to tell. Without saying girl, she certainly alluded to it. We'll see. I know once I have this baby, I won't care either way. 

In your face CVS indeed! I'm still going to have the second trimester bloods taken and won't rule out amnio if we get bad results, but I'm feeling pretty good about this little one right now. I definitely feel more relaxed today. I truly never thought I'd be here.


----------



## grandbleu

*Hearty* - at my 12 week scan my lady in her experience thought it was a boy...she was right! I hope the girl feeling is as well...If it was someone very experienced they can usually tell!


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly- CONGRATS:happydance: Such wonderful news! Its funny because I looked at you chart a couple days ago and thought to my self that it looked like a BFP because of the very noticeable temp rise after O and your 2ww temps looked higher than the previous cycles.


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Amanda :happydance: I remember seeing Harry properly at my NT scan, absolutely amazing :hugs:

Sparkly!!!!! You little devil :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Congratulations Hearty!!! :hugs: What a beautiful baby you have growing inside you!! :) Those pics just made my day. So adorable. I'm soooooo happy for you!!! :happydance:

Sparkly!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you. :hugs: How amazing that it was one ill BD that did it! This baby obviously wanted to be conceived. :happydance:

Jen, congrats on a heartbeat!!! :hugs: :happydance:

Lucy, I'm so jealous of the baby cinema days you have. Edinburgh had that and I think Colorado Springs did as well (Hoping, does Kimballs do it? I'm pretty sure they used to). I would absolutely love to go see more movies...we used to go at least once a week, pre-Alistair. I did see War Horse with my dad, though, and really enjoyed it. It got nominated for Best Picture at the Oscar's this morning. 

Hoping, I hope Penny is feeling better :hugs:. 

Nato, I bet you look fabulous. From what I've seen on FB you look great. Are you referring to your tummy? I know mine is a WRECK post childbirth. I can't even look at it. I have major sagginess and love handles/muffin top. I've always had pudge but it's like I've totally lost any shape.

That reminds me, I'm ordering Spanx before I go meet my _personal trainer_ sister next week. :dohh:

Megg, you sound busy! Why German? I'm glad you're happy. :hugs:

Vicky, poor Hero!! How's she feeling?

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I'm back to work today. We'll see how this goes....so far I've gotten no work done and I'm about to head out to my breasfeeding group with Alistair. Looks like I'll be working in the evenings. I'm lucky I can make my own schedule.


----------



## jenny25

I'm a hormonal mess at the moment


----------



## Megg33k

Why German? Uhm... Well, I've always had a hit list of languages I wanted to learn, and German is one of them. I guess the longer story is that there's a girl from BnB who is now in Germany (her husband got stationed there with the military) who wants me to come visit her and she had the military's "German training course" available. She linked me to it because I said I'd love to learn German. Well, it was teaching me a few things, but not enough to satisfy me. So, I got the Rosetta Stone of it, and now I'm mostly doing it for fun. LOL


----------



## jenny25

Oooo I can speak German probably need too freshen up but I done well with it in school speaking and writing xxx


----------



## VGibs

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hearty looka that baby!!!!!!!!!!!! So cute and bumpy at that age! 

GAYNOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Guess what..........my best friend Jenn got pregnant right after her miscarriage JUST LIKE ME....and she had her ultrasound today.....ITS BLOODY TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Twins omg excellent xxx


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> Oooo I can speak German probably need too freshen up but I done well with it in school speaking and writing xxx

Maybe I can practice with you when I know more! :)



VGibs said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hearty looka that baby!!!!!!!!!!!! So cute and bumpy at that age!
> 
> GAYNOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess what..........my best friend Jenn got pregnant right after her miscarriage JUST LIKE ME....and she had her ultrasound today.....ITS BLOODY TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow! Twins!!! That's fantastic! :)


----------



## jenny25

Sure why not I'd love that xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, hun! I'm not nearly conversational yet, but I hope to be sooner than later!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I was born in Germany. Although I'm a little sketchy with the language now!

Twins? wow! I always wanted twins.

Allie: Have you booked your flights yet? Any idea if you'll be flying to london?xx


----------



## jenny25

Megg I need to brush up on my speaking but it shouldn't be too hard I loved it xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, I think i was lucky with my tummy, Eloise was only 6lbs 12 so even though my bump was big, it couldve been bigger and somehow, for a 40 year old, i managed to not get stretch marks. Not sure how i pulled that off. My belly has always been my slimest part so its a bit pudgy but im not too upset about it - its my legs, arms and bum, and even my back. I have always been a 32" back and now im 34" with back fat and muffins. Score. 

I have about 11 pounds to get back to pre pregnancy weight but I have about 23 pounds to get back to pre-miscarriage weight. During being pregnant for 11 weeks with the mc i put loads of weight and just put more on after i lost the baby cos i was scoffing family sized bars of unhappy chocolate. 

yes, when are you coming to London Town (or taaawn as the locals call it. Not me cos im not local)

Sassy, i wanted twins before, but not now - I dont think i couldve coped with twins.

Megg, i can say 'youth hostel' in German, and sing a song about monkeys, and sing Silent Night in German, but thats your lot from me.

Eloise is at her grandparents so im going to go crazy with eggs on toast for breakfast.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie its such a great thing they do I love going to the cinema unfortunatly steve doesnt he gets irritated with people eating and making noise hes such a grump sometimes :haha: My friends sister worked on War House as well as hugo and the Harry Potter films its amazing see her name in the credits we always stay to see her name and give her a cheer.

I'm so exicted for you to come over here and hope you make it to London :happydance:

Allie and Nato Ive seen pics in facebook you both look amazing.

V wow twins congrats to yor friend :thumbup:

Megg I did German for a short while cant remember much of it but enjoyed it although I could join Nato in a rendition of silent night in german :flower:

I am a very proud Mummy my little boy rolled onto his front without getting his arm stuck bless him. I went upstairs to put some ironing away yestereday and he was on his rug on his back playing I came down and he was off his rug on his tummy holding his head up, clever little boy he obviously wanted to watch this morning. I got a picture on my moblie and if I can work out how it get it on to my laptop I'll post it.


----------



## Megg33k

I used to know Silent Night in German. Maybe it would all come back to me if we sang it together?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well done Benjamin, it's wonderful when the learn something new isn't it.

Yep Nats, I'd agree! I could no way cope with twins now, although I'm told mine will be Irish twins, not sure what thats all about!

Ahhh has she gone for the whole day? I've never left Poppy but I'm definately getting near ready to do so! I just don't trust anyone!

AFM: SPD is making me miserable, 18 more weeks of this


----------



## jenny25

Awww sassy xxxx

Well my symptoms have almost gone apart from being emotional my boobs are not even sore even when I prod them :(


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> although I'm told mine will be Irish twins, not sure what thats all about!
> 
> Ahhh has she gone for the whole day? I've never left Poppy but I'm definately getting near ready to do so! I just don't trust anyone!
> 
> AFM: SPD is making me miserable, 18 more weeks of this

i dont understand the irish twins? Whats SPD? why am i being so thick?

This is Eloise's first full day out, but i popped round for cuddle at lunchtime. I just look at pictures of her when she's out. Now im wondering if i should trust them too

Luce, im 3 stone heavier than i was when i met john, 2 stone heavier than before the mc. I am still in maternity jeans and i can feel my muffins move when i walk. 

i lost 2lbs today, but that only takes me back down to what i was 2 weeks ago. Also, i ate an iced bun.


----------



## Megg33k

Irish twins are siblings born less than 1 year apart.

SPD is a condition in the hip/pelvic region that sometimes occurs in pregnancy. I don't know all the details, but I think it's something about bones separating. From what I've read, it's god-awful painful and can be quite debilitating, depending on the severity.

:hugs: Jen! Symptoms can come and go. I'm hoping you're worrying for nothing. I saw your tweet and came 'round to see what was up immediately.


----------



## jenny25

Today has been a hard day with my friend who didn't get good news I feel like crap for her I really do I need to pull myself together Megg thank you xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Jenny - what Megg said :hugs: xxx

Me and one of my brothers are 'Irish twins' 11 months between us....my Mum didn't even get to have a period between giving birth to me and getting knocked up with him :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg got it.

I had it severely with poppy and was in agony all the time, I had to wear an attractive maternity belt thing to hold my pelvis in place and have physio, I was due to have a x-ray as my consultant was concerned I'd caused damage in labour but I was pregnant again before I made the appointment. I was lucky then I could rest a lot, now I can't and it's proving difficult. Hubby often comes home to find a bag of frozen peas on my crutch! :rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen we cross posted earlier, you saw everything was ok a couple of days ago, even just mood / perception can disguise hormones or lack of them as well as the fact the symptoms are not continuous or quantifiable. 

when's your next scan for reassurance?


----------



## jenny25

If I'm honest emotionally I am struggling this time around I think it's the fact im scared why is pal so scary x


----------



## jenny25

Yeah everything was fine nothing was said to worry about its not till 1st feb I wish I was at the stage I could use a Doppler I don't know really what too think hun xx


----------



## LucyJ

Jen :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Big hugs Jen.xx


----------



## Allie84

Don't worry about eating a bun, Nato....I can top that:

I feel like a bad mom because I was just feeding Alistair and eating cheesecake bites at the same time (apparently they couldn't wait) and one of them was really crumbly...I picked it up and Alistair got covered in crumbs and a few went into his ear canal. :( No way of getting them out either. :dohh: How embarassing would that be to tell the doctor? I'm just going to assume crumbs in ear are okay?

Jen, huge hugs. :hugs: Feb 1st seems such a long way away, but you have no reason to worry right now. We've all posted the same post when we've been pregnant...it seems symptoms just come and go just to annoy us!!! 

I'm so sorry about the SPD, Sassy! Ouch. :( Funny about the peas,though. Haha. 

I'm hopefully booknig our tickets today!!! We were waiting for Alex to get an appt to get some immigration stuff sorted...he lost his US Green Card. :dohh: So we were worried he'd get held and not let back into the country. Now we need to get Alistair a passport. That's going to be pretty funny (his passport pics).

I told Alex if we book flights into London I'm having a BnB meetup. I would love to see anyone in the area!!! I'm coming from a different continent after all. ;)


----------



## LucyJ

Allie your definitely not a bad mum (or we both are :haha: ) I was always eating food over Benjamin when I was feeding him the only reason I dont much now is he pulls off and watches me eat. Steve came home once and asked me if Benjamin was ok as he had a mark on his head of course I paniced them realised it was food :dohh: opps I sometimes would have to pick him up and shake him off as he was covered in crumbs :haha: Would love to come and meet you Allie when would you be coming over, I hope you do fly into London so exciting :happydance:

Sassy you poor thing I hope you can rest when ever you get a chance :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Jenny, sorry you're having such a bad day. It will get easier, I promise.

Sassy, that sucks about the SPD. I hope the bag of pees help!!

Lucy, how exciting is that? I love it when they do new things. It makes you wonder how they figure these things out all by themselves!

Allie, I laughed when I read the cheesecake crumbs! I'm sure he'll be fine. I'm so jealous you are going to London.

Nato, you only have 11lbs to get back to your pre-pregnancy weight. I think that's amazing, you just gave birth!! It will come off, I promise!! But be forewarned, even when you do get back down to your desired weight, you clothes will still fit differently. Our bodies change so much during pregnancy. I'm afraid to see what my new shoe size will be after I give birth to this one (I'm already a size 11!).


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- its hard to bounce back after pregnancy but I am sure you will get where you need to be in no time:thumbup: An ice bun is no big deal as long as it is in moderation... we have to treat ourselves sometime, right?

Allie- I wouldnt worry about the crumbs. It is pretty funny though:haha:. My thing is oranges (tangelos to be specific). Tim always knows when Ive been eating oranges because Penny reeks of them.:dohh:

Its so exciting you get to take Alistair to meet his Irish family.

Jen-:hugs: I hope this week and next flies by for you so that you can see all is well with your LO. 

Sassy- Ive never had SPD so I can only imagine. I hope the bag of peas helps a little:hugs:

Lucy- yay for little Ben rolling over:thumbup:

AFM- I just had my biometric screening at work to day and everything looks perfect:thumbup: I was a little worried about what my levels were going to look like since I just had Penny. I only have 3 more pounds to lose before I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight of 116 lbs:thumbup: This month I started doing yoga and I think it is really making a difference on my mood and body.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie I love the crumb story, I once dripped ice cream on Poppy's head, oops!

NATO - Did you get Eloise back in 1 piece? What did you do with your day off?

I'm ignoring all the weight/dieting chat as I'm currently like a heffer, joy!

My baby now says dadda, and hi hi, soo frigging cute.x


----------



## jenny25

I know it's not far and I think this has been the biggest wobble I have had since finding out that I'm pregnant I know that it's going to fine this time I just wish my mind would not go into over drive xxx


----------



## jenny25

i ended up at epau this morning had some small spotting but everything is all good 

here is pudding


Spoiler


----------



## hoping:)

Jen- I'm glad you got checked out and everything was great:hugs: I had a day or 2 of spotting with Penny at about the 6 week mark as well.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I had severe blood loss this time and lost clots and Milo is still doing fine, I'm glad you got it checked and that all is fine though.xx


----------



## Jaymes

jenny25 said:


> i ended up at epau this morning had some small spotting but everything is all good
> 
> here is pudding
> 
> 
> Spoiler

Ahhh! What a cute little gummy bear!


----------



## VGibs

Awwwwwwwwwwwww Hi baby pudding! Get nice and cozy for Mummy! She worries too much for you! You need to make sure you are nice and cozy! And we can watch Mummy get nice and round with you!


----------



## VGibs

Did y'all see hearty's pics on FB???? What a babe! *jealous face*


----------



## heart tree

Virginia, you are hilarious! I posted those as a reminder of my old body...sigh...

I lost some weight this summer and wanted to remind myself of what I looked like only a few months ago. I promise you, I'm not looking like that these days! I haven't announced my pregnancy on FB yet.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

Oh, Jenny, I'm so glad everything is well. Hi Pudding!!

Hearty IS a babe! Mega jealous.

I have an interview for a graduate school program in the morning...it's going to be Alistair's first time with a 'babysitter' (not with Alex or I). My cousin is coming round to watch him...I'm nervous for the interview AND leaving him. Though she's a very capable college student and I'm sure she'll do fine...and as tomorrow is also my birthday (a very old 28 I'm turning) we have friends watching Alistair on Saturday night so Alex and I can go see a movie. I can't quite fathom a date night...I can't really remember them. I can tell Alex needs some lovin' though...tonight he said to Alistair, kind of in jest but kind of seriously, "Mommy used to love me like that" when I was doting on Alistair. Men are needy.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, good luck tomorrow! What program are you applying for? The school I ended up going to had a 5 hour interview! It was a group interview and they made us practice counseling on each other while they observed. It was intense. I guess that's what I get for avoiding the GREs!

I'm sure Alistair will be in capable hands. It will be good to have a date night. It's a good model for your son to see his parents bonding. Men are needy though! Tim already foresees the fact that he'll take a back seat once the baby is here. He's trying to get as much attention as he can right now. It doesn't help that I'm refusing to have sex! Men!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Was just looking at hearty pics, not only a hot baby but a bloody well dressed one too, I love your style Amanda.

If you have a boy all his mates will be over to eye you up, you're going to be such a milf.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

bloody hell hearty, you are hot stuff. Im sittin here eating my heart out.....<disco>

Sassy, Eloise got home safe and sound and cuter than she was that morning. Is Milo the chosen name? i mustve missed that...its a great name! really like it 

Jen, your baby is starting to look very baby like! You are already 7 weeks, you are romping ahead. I had bleeding with Eloise at 7 weeks too. 

So happy for you preggos. 

'gummy bear' and 'pudding' made me laugh, i call Eloise both those names. And squidgy, peeky, moo and various others into boot.

Allie:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​
Good luck at the interview, Alistair will be just fine. If it helps, Eloise always has crumbs in her hair. 

Vic, is Hero still sleeping better? are you feeling humanlike again? 

Luce: well done Ben - i can only just roll over myself. When i was pregnant i was like an upended turtle on its back

Hoping, think the last time i was 116 pounds was when i was 8. Glad your screening came back well

Rounders: lost another 2 pounds this morning - now only have 8.4 pounds to go before pre pregnancy weight. 

Starting to feel less porky, but over confident. Bought a new 32 inch bra yesterday and its cutting me in half and showcasing my new back fat wonderfully.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i was gonna say, if thats you 3 months pregnant im gonna fall into very deep depression! Seriously MILF in the making!

Allie good luck at the interview and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!

Am I the only one that never really worried when leaving Hero with family to have a night out???? I make a point of going out with Alex at least once a week, need to keep the romance going...I want Hero to have a healthy home relationship wise, give her good foundations for her future relationships.

Nato how the fuck are you loosing 2 pounds a day?????? Im barely managing 2 pounds a week....I have now for the first time in my life discobvered chocolate...Been eating some everyday...Needless to say i havent weighed myself the last 10 days...


----------



## jenny25

32in wow im 34/36 im jealous lol xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

my weight fluctuates daily vic, it goes up and down all week but this morning my weight was the lowest its been since before i was pregnant though so i am counting it as a 2lb loss. 

i am not anxious about leaving eloise, but i do have thoughts i need to ignore which could get out of control if i let them. i doit more for johns parents than for the baby cos shes still so young


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> 32in wow im 34/36 im jealous lol xxx

ha ha its more of a 32 inch torture device at the moment though.


----------



## Megg33k

Hearty's pics are gorgeous, and I don't believe for a second that she's anything less than gorgeous now!

Love the pic of "pudding," Jen! xxx

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Allie!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oohh HAPPY BIRTHDAY Allie, you're first as a Mummy how wonderful.

Nato - I'm glad she made it home sound and safe, did you enjoy your day off? Lol no Milo isn't the chosen name, a friedn on here nicknamed baby milo before I even knew he had a penis :rofl:
No names chosen atm.

Vicky - I would LOVE to go out once per week with Poppy but I just can't do it, we had about 3 nights out but I put her to bed first and we're always home within a few hours in which time I phone home at least 5 times! Now I'm out of the PND mess I feel more ready to leave her, I totally agree it's good for all parents to do so, for me it's easier said than done! Dannys never even had her for 30minutes alone!

Any fun plans this weekend girls?xx


----------



## NatoPMT

in that case Sassy, i might put it on my list of names for my pretend 2nd baby


----------



## Sassy_TTC

It's cute huh, hubby hates it though


----------



## jenny25

I've a ice hockey match on Sunday too go too looking forward too that yay xx


----------



## LucyJ

jen I'm so glad everythings ok and love the pics of your little pudding.

Amanda just been looking at your fb pics you are stunning and I love the boots!!

Nato you made me laugh out loud about being an upturned turtle when you were pregnant. 

Allie good luck and Happy Birthday :happydance:

I havent left Benjamin yet bit nervous to mind you its been more difficult as he wont take a bottle so feeding him if Im not there is an issue. My mum's meant to be coming done in feb to look after him for the afternoon so steve and I can go out but Im not sure if its going to work. I know I need to do it but I worry I think if I knew he would take a bottle I wouldnt be so worried. Steve does take him out for walks but there never gone for longer than 2 hours. 

Sassy do you think hubby might come round to the name Milo. My mums cousin and wife ended up naming their son Eric after their 2 other children nicknamed their mums bump Eric they wanted to call him something else but the children kept calling him Eric when he was born so they went with it.

We're hopfeully taking Benjamin swimming today when Steve gets home my mum is down staying with my brother so will see her :happydance: and my brother has his little girls so think we're going to do something with them. Steve may be working saturday so its all a bit play it by ear this weekend.


----------



## vickyd

I guess im lucky that Alex has looked after Hero many times from day 1 on his own. I really need (and enjoy) some me time! I cant imagine not being able to run out for a coffee with a mate or go to the shops ect. I never had the seperation anxiety with Hero. She is happy with pretty much everyone lol! Also its very common in Greece that grandparents spend alot of alone time with their grandchildren. My inlaws would be very upset if i denied them a couple hours a week at least. 

Milo is a pretty cute name although it reminds me of Miley Cyrus who i hate with a passion...


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky if my mum lived closer I would definitely leave Benjamin with her to be honest apart from steve my mum is the one person that I would completely trust and know I wouldn't worry about him. Steves mums not really in a position to have him and steves dad has literally only just held Benjamin for the first time last weekend he doesnt really do babies but he is building him a guitar for when hes 3ish so he'll spending time with Granddad and daddy learning that :haha:

We're going to have to start looking at the cost of nurserys and decideing if and when Im going to go back to work :nope: Benjamins is really good hes quite happy to be with other people he doesnt get upset. yesterday I went to the dr's for my B12 injection and claire the nurse doing my jab had a cuddle then went and gave him to Babs the other nurse so she can have a cuddle and look after him, he was completelty find with it in fact the only time he cried was when she gave him back to me :dohh:

I think once hes on three meals aday it'll be easier to leave him and I'll probably start weening him of the boob during the day and trying him on formula in cup and just keep the morning and night feeds going. Im lucky in a way that theres a lot on for mums and babies where I live so we get out and about.


----------



## Dazed

Happy Birthday Allie!


----------



## Jaymes

Happy Birthday Allie!!!

Happy 13 weeks Hearty!! <3 the FB photos. You really are a stunner!

Good job on the weight loss NATO!! (my phone always auto corrects it to be all caps, I just go with it!) 

Jenn I had a bleed also at 7 weeks. Try not to stress too much, easy to say, not to easy to do!

:wave: Megg. 

With my first I never left him until he was 18 months old! Now we go on date night a lot, but usually Lexi comes with!

It's a beautiful day here, and I'm off to work!


----------



## jenny25

Well I'm off to the dentist my love for a cold hard cadburys chocolate paid off snapped my crown off I'm gutted and upset x


----------



## heart tree

Happy Birthday Allie, you old lady! NOT! Such a youngster. So you were born in 1984? Good god, I was born in 1974! But at the end of the year so I get to be 37 for many more months. Talk about jealous.

Thanks for all the compliments ladies. I worked really hard to get that body. I decided to get myself back in shape after all of my mcs. I needed to start feeling better again. I haven't touched the gym in 3 months since I found out I was pregnant. I'm hoping to get the ok from my doctor to exercise again soon. I'm a lump. I haven't been 116 since I was 8 either Nato, and haven't worn a 32 bra since about that time too! 

Hope everyone is doing well. xoxo


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'n not sure Lucy, I know he'll go with it if I really wanted to I'm just undecided and I like other names more!

Hows the weaning going Lucy? I remembering you mentioning it briefly? Does he stil get up alot in the night for booby juice.

Poppy is sooooooo clingy it actually drives me nuts sometimes! She will only ever go to me, Danny or his parents! No one else can ever hold her, she literally sobs herself into a silly mess! I think that's the main reason we don't live her, for the first 5 months it was definately because of PND, no one could do anything for her I was a total bitch to everyone!

Happy 13 weeks Hearty, nearly 2nd tri :wohoo:

We are house hunting this weekend, living at the in-laws sucks balls! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Heya, Jaymie! :hi:

Heya to everyone else too... that looked rude for a moment!


----------



## heart tree

Hee hee Megg! You could never be rude to us!

Sassy, a lot of places say 13 weeks is the start of the 2nd Tri, including my trusted source, the Mayo Clinic. So I'm going with that! I'm too impatient to wait another week. LOL!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

In that case Amanda.........

:wohoo: HAPPY 2ND TRI :wohoo:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks doll!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Amanda! :kiss: And, happy 2nd tri! :wohoo:


----------



## Sparkly

:yipee: 2nd tri Amanda..............:wohoo:


----------



## heart tree

:yipee: 2-3 digi Sparkly.........:wohoo:


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- good luck at your interview and Happy early Birthday!:happydance: It definitely seems like Alex is craving your attention so this date night will be good for both of you. I think it is harder to leave LO when you are breast feeding. When I exclusively BFing I rarely ever left Penny with anybody else. The first couple of times leaving her was hard but it gets easier after a while.:hugs: 

Hearty- sorry I missed the pics but Im sure you are a stunner based on your avatar. Happy 13 weeks!!!:happydance:

Nato- Woohoo for another 2 pounds lost.:happydance: I think you are making great progress and will be back to pre-preggo weight in no time! Buying new clothes is always a great motivator. I cant wait until Penny can be my little shopping buddy. Tim is already dreading the day when he has 2 girls spending all of his money on unnecessary clothing and mani-pedis:haha:

Vicky- After the first initial nights out I dont worry so much when we leave Penny with a sitter. We have date night at least once a week as well because I definitely dont want to lose that spark either. Tim has watched Penny on his own since day 1 as well. It makes it much easier to run errands. He also watches her during the day while I am working except for Wednesdays when she spends the day with her grandpa. I miss her loads while I am away from her but it makes me appreciate my time when I am with her. 

Sassy- I thought Milo was an adorable name as well too bad hubby doesnt like it. I hope you and Danny get some more alone time in before the next kiddo arrives. Happy house hunting!!!

Lucy- it is really nice you have lots of baby friendly activities in your area so you can still get out. I personally thought it was a lot easier to get out once Penny was exclusively on the bottle. When you BF your schedule revolves around when baby has to eat engorged breasts are no fun!

I bet Ben is going to love swimming! How fun:D. I cant wait to take Penny. I used to be a swim instructor so Im debating whether or not to teach her myself or do a mommy & me class so she gets to be with other kids. 

Dazed- have you tested yet??? I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!

Jaymes- If we cant find a sitter we take Penny along with us too. Have a good day at work! TGIF:D

Jen- ugh. I hate the dentist darn the cold Cadburys chocolate. Im guessing the cravings have begun for you

Sparkly- yay for 2-3 weeks on your digi:happydance:

AFM- this weekend we are going to a seminar with some friends in Denver so Penny will be with my best friend for a couple hours and then off to her great Aunts house until we return. I still have not left Penny overnight yet but I think we will when we go up to Denver for a friends birthday next month. The 1st night without her I will probably be an emotional knapsack but luckily it will only be one night. Over the summer we will have to leave her for a whole week to attend a wedding at Lake Tahoe.:shock:


----------



## Megg33k

Eek! 2-3 Gaynor! :yipee:


----------



## Round2

K, super busy at work today. This new job is killing me. Have to work this weekend too!

Anyways, just wanted to wish a very happy birthday to Allie. Hope you have a great day with your boys.

And a very happy second tri to Hearty! Wow, I get so misty eyed reading how optimistic you are now. I'm so happy to hear you enjoy this pregnancy. 

Yay Sparkly....2-3 weeks! How are you feeling?

Nato, you're on your way! 

I'm leaving my baby at home with a sitter this weekend too (only she's almost 5 years old!). But I feel your anxiety, my mom (aka: crazy incompetent woman) is watching her. We've NEVER let her babysit before, but it's just for a few hours - Maddy can pretty much put herself to bed. I'll still be nervous though.


----------



## Dazed

hoping:) said:


> Dazed- have you tested yet??? I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!

I did one yesterday... you can stop crossing:growlmad:


----------



## jenny25

Well they couldn't save the tooth admit was a straight fracture so I have to go back Monday to have root canal and an impression made I should have the plate by wed so I need to attend st Mary's I'm so ashamed :( I have too bundle up on my big scarf until then x


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry to hear that dazy 

x


----------



## jenny25

Aww dazed we must of crossed posted xx


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. I was really starting to think it could have been it. I even tried egging the witch on to get her to come on already. I though for sure sleeping naked would have done the trick last night, but she waited until this morning at work. Worst part is, I don't have anything for it, so I currently have toilet paper chaffing my cratch until I get home.

I'm a little concerned though because the blood is really dark and I'm having big clots already. Unsually the first day is pretty mild and uneventful.


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed:hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you! I was really thinking that you being late was a good sign:nope: Either way, I'm still rooting you on and crossing my fingers you will get your BFP VERY SOON:hugs: You deserve it.


----------



## Round2

Yup, you're next Dazed. Sorry the witch got you, but I'm crossing my fingers for a Valentine's BFP instead.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry the witch got you Dazed, no fair.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Shit Dazed....Next month hun, next month!

Happy second tri Hearty!

Sass living with the inlaws sucks majorly...I did it for 6 months and almost stabbed myself in the eye a couple times from fustration.. we also need to think of moving, my second bedroom is really small and theres no natural light coming through. hero really needs to be moved to her own bedroom soon or else i think it will be very hard. we have decided to look until march and if nothing in our price range comes up then we will fix up the tiny room as best we can and ride it out till we have some more cash coming in.

I had too much chick pea soup and feel like im gonna throw up any minute uhhhhhh...


----------



## LucyJ

Dazed sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Sassy he still wakes up for at least one feed at the moment the trouble is there doesnt seem to be a pattern to it sometimes he can go to 5am other times like last night he can be up at 1am. I did leave him once thinking he was just waking out of habit and wasnt hungry but he kept crying and when I got him out his little tummy was rubbling :cry: poor baby. He's been teething no sign of teeth yet but it has been effecting his sleep. The weening is going ok doing it quite slowly he loves sweet potato wasnt to keen on broccoli and took to the carrot after a while. Going to try him with some apple next. Im kind of making it up as I go along making the purees myself and frezzing it. My plan is once hes past 6 months to evetually get him eating what we have. Im not sure how it all works with getting him on 3 meals a day and dropping feeds hopefully we will find our way. 

Hoping I was thinking of going to a mums and baby swimming group. We didnt go tonight as I smacked my knee on Steves guitar amp ow ow ow :growlmad: We're going to go this weekend probably sunday. 

Amanda 2nd tri :wohoo: :happydance: happy 13 weeks do we get a bump pic :flower:

Gaynor :happydance:

Jen ow you poor thing I hate the dentist hope your alright.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I feel like doing more than stabbing myself in the eye Vicky, this place is driving me crazy!!! Shopping and cooking for 6 people is not easy, well not for me anyway! What are the house prices like where you are? do you live in a villa with a pool? I'm quite dumb and assume anyone that lives in a hot county must live in a place like that, lol!

Lucy, I suppose with bf you don't actually know how much hes had through the day hence why he might be waking up at different times. How long does he feed for at each session?
That's how I started weaning, I bought Annabel Karmel's book and swear by them, they've been so easy to follow and I've adapted some stuff to suit Poppy. I like you did it very slowly then began properly at 6 months, Poppy now has 3 huge meals a day, lil fatty, you will soon suss Benjamins feed/meal times once you get going, it's all trial and error for a while.

We definately need a hearty bump pic. I'll treat you all to a heffer Milo one next week.xx


----------



## Round2

Sassy_TTC said:


> I'll treat you all to a heffer Milo one next week.xx

Ha, ha! That made me laugh! My bump is all lump. You can see the top of my uterus, with a fat roll over top. I'm feeling quite unattractive these days!!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! Thanks for the birthday wishes. So far it's been kind of stressful but we're going out for a meal with friends tonight (Alistair comes with and hangs in his carseat) so that should be fun. :)

Alistair did great with my cousin. :) I didn't worry as much as I thought I would but I guess I was focused on my interview (which was nearly two hours amongst threee people...Hearty, I don't know how I could have done five hours!!! It's for a program to become a School Psychologist). I've left Alistair with Alex for periods of time but as someone mentioned, it's tough with breastfeeding. I fed Alistair right before I left and was gone for just over 3 hours and he was hungry when I got home, even though I had my cousin give him 2 oz of formula to tide him over. I suppose that's not enough at his age. :dohh:

I don't think I did great at my interview, tbh. It's a long story but at one point I got teary eyed and although I tried to hide it I think the lady saw. I don't think getting emotional in interviews is a good move. :(

I agree; I'd love to see a Hearty bump pic. Happy 2nd tri!!!! :happydance:

I'd love to see a Round and Sassy bump pic as well. :happydance: 

Lucy, it sounds like you're doing a great job with Ben. How exciting he's rolling over! How do you girls find time to make your own baby food from scratch? I'm worried I won't have enough time during the day to that and will go for jarred baby food. 

Sassy, good luck house hunting this weekend. I saw in your journal the estate agent messed your over (sometimes when I read journals I am bfing and dont' have hands to type a response lol)...can't believe that. I hope you find an even better place this weekend.

Round, good luck leaving your daughter with your mom this weekend. Thanks for sneaking away from work for us. ;)

Hoping, enjoy the seminar this weekend. What is the thing you had done? Bloodwork or a fitness test? Either way I'm glad you did well! 

Dazed, sorry about the witch. :( :hugs:

Jenny, ouch....sorry about your tooth. Did they have to extract it, is that why you said your'e ashamed? Don't worry about that at all, geez, it's way better than being in pain. I had to have a root canal a few years ago...it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, my friend burst into tears in an interview which i was well impressed with. and she actually got the job. 

often with interviews they give the job to the least worst, rather than the best


----------



## heart tree

Allie, you are interviewing to get into Grad School to be a school psychologist. They want to see emotion. I bet you did great!


----------



## heart tree

Ok, here's me being brave. This is 12+5. It's barely any baby. Mostly bloat I think. Though when I had my NT scan, the woman said my uterus is all the way up to the bottom of my belly button now. I was shocked! So even though the baby isn't that high, I guess the room for the baby is.


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/ef6254b8.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Super jealous of that bump Amanda, you look fab.xx


----------



## heart tree

What do you have to be jealous of? You are the skinniest preggo I know!!! I think my bump looks like yours when you are like 20 weeks! LOL!

But thanks!


----------



## hoping:)

I agree and would love to see bump pics from all the preggos:D Somedays I still miss my bump. 

Allie- have fun at dinner tonight! I'm glad that Alistair did well with your cousin and you didn't worry too much:thumbup: The 1st time Tim's dad watched Penny all day I called a few times to check up on them. He did great with her besides not cleaning her little rolls very well when he changed her. Poor baby had poo still in her rolls when Tim got home! 

OMG! Over 2 hours just to get into school. Crazy:wacko: I can't believe Hearty did 5 hours! What made you emotional in the interview? I find that I am still emotional these days and will shed a few tears over sill things. 

The biometric screening I did was mostly a blood test. Ent pays every year for all the staff to get it done so they know what problem areas they need to focus on. 

Jen- you poor thing with your tooth:hugs: 

Nato- I'm curious why an employer would give a job to the least worse rather than the best? I am thinking about searching for jobs outside of my credit union so will have to eventually go for interviews. My theory is that the "best" are usually set in their ways and could be considered "know it alls". The least worst still have potential to be molded to fit the company...


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- your bump is so adorable!!! That is what I looked like at your stage... by about 20 weeks I had a proper bump:thumbup:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm defo not now, I was with poppy but I'm at least a stone heavier this time! Gross!x


----------



## heart tree

I totally don't believe you. I peeked at your journal and saw your pics. You are as lovely as ever. But I know how you feel. I'm feeling like a fat cow right now. Tim keeps calling me bumpy. I keep telling him it's fat, not baby! :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Maybe how I feel and how I look are 2 different things, I feel disgusting and cannot wait to get my body back!

I bet you'll stay in great shape through out, are you creaming and oiling up yet?x


----------



## roonsma

Hi all :)

Just popping in to comment on Hearty's adorable bump :) that's one beautiful bump honey! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I haven't bought any cream or oil yet. Should I start now? I really don't want stretch marks!


----------



## LucyJ

Yay a sassy bump pic of milo :happydance: I have wondered about getting her book but wasnt sure as I saw her in an interview once and she was really rude/up herself since then its put me of. They were asking her about her premade foods that sell in tescos which are apparatenly loaded with salt and sugar she just couldnt jusify it. Maybe I'll get it from the library and see what its like. He has anywhere from 5 to 20 min feeds his feeds before bed and first thing in the morning seem to be his longer feeds but he's always had short feeds think he's just effective at getting what he needs sometimes listenning to him feed you'd think I never feed him little guzzler!! Its the one thing I find hard with BF is not knowing how much he gets/needs. I weighed him today and he weighs 12lb 11oz, I cant believe he'll be 6 months a week on sunday.

Allie I'm sure the interview went better than you think, fingers crossed for you. Hope you have a lovely meal out for your birthday and glad all went ok with your cousin babysitting.

Amanda I was showing Steve your pictures (he would love to visit california) and asked him how old you were he said you looked about 25ish and definitely no older than 30. Mind you he then got sidetracked as he saw the picture of your hubby with a guitar :dohh: I swear if we had the room and I let him we would have nothing but guitars in the house he has plenty as it is.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping, the least worst is the same as the best, but what i mean by that is that often they get no candidates who performed exceptionally or perfectly in the interview 

twit twoo @ hearty


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> I haven't bought any cream or oil yet. Should I start now? I really don't want stretch marks!

YES, i used Bio Oil twice a day during TTC and through out pregnancy and i am 40 and didnt get any stretch marks which is a miracle from above


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Amanda you look fab loving the bump pic :happydance: I used palmers coco tummy butter throughout my pregnancy and didnt get any stretch marks which I was surprised by as I have dry skin and my mum suffered with them (I got told if your mum had them then your more likely to get them dont know if thats a fact or not).


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My mum has the worse stretch marks I've ever seen yet I didn't get one!

I use palmers cocoa butter every morning, then out bio oil in my bath then put loads on before bed, the me told me off when I got to the hospital in labour as the monitor wouldn't stick to my belly as it was too greasy!

Oh really Lucy, that would put me off to. I've never bought her pre made stuff just made from scratch. Wow 6 months already, that has flown.x


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- I started using Burt's Bee's belly lotion half way into 2nd tri and I didn't get any stretchmarks either:thumbup: I think as long as you keep the skin moist that should help some... genetics plays a big par too. 

got it! Thank Nato:thumbup:

Lucy- wow! 6 months already:D You will be throwing his 1st birthday party in no time:wacko: Penny was 11 pound at her 2 month check up! I can't imagine what she will be at her 4 month next month. She is my little pigglet... everyone always has to comment on her fluffy cheeks:haha: here is a recent pic of her:

Spoiler


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'm going to the store this weekend to get palmer's and bio oil. I don't know if my mom had stretch marks. I'll have to ask her. Nato, on another thread, someone said that the older your skin is, the less stretch marks you get because it has less elastin I think. That would be a first when old skin was better skin!

Lucy, I think I look my age in real life. I only post pics that make me look young :rofl:

I should take a picture of Tim's music studio for Steve to see. Tim has guitars hanging all over the walls. We have instruments in every corner of our house. I don't know what he plans to do with them all when baby arrives!


----------



## heart tree

OMG that picture of Penny is to DIE FOR! :cloud9:


----------



## hoping:)

for some reason my computer double posted


----------



## Allie84

Am I the only one who got stretch marks? You lucky ladies! I got them really badly...I was feeling smug as I had none, and then they came like mad the last few weeks. Alex rubbed Palmer's on my bump every single night but to no avail. Do you think Bio Oil will help them go away? :shrug: I've had it suggested to me.

Hearty, your bump is gorgeous. Absolutely adorable! I love it. :) (Btw Alex also called me 'bumpy' )

Penny is BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Well, since Hoping asked I will share my interview woes. In preface, I was up with Alistair at 3 am for a feeding and I couldn't fall back asleep, so I arrived on campus with 3 hours of sleep (and still feel deliriously tired). THEN I slipped and fell on the ice so I was a bit jarred. Okay,so to get into this program you need a certain amount of undergrad hours in psychology "or approved courses". I have experience and classes in special education but my degree is in International Affairs so I didn't meet the prereqs exactly. I had emailed the program ages ago to enquire if this would hinder my chances and they told me not to worry and just come to the interview. Then this lady today tells me I can't get in without the undergrad psych courses! I was very frustrated....and I tried to hide it but I could feel myself fighting back tears. I've been working so hard on this application thinking they would work with me as they made it sound like they would...now they want me to spend my summer getting caught up on psychology course work or they won't let me in...and in the meantime my acceptance would be conditional and if they ran out of space I wouldn't get in even if I did the extra coursework. Sigh.


----------



## Allie84

Here's a pic of Alistair. He looks a bit goofy but I like it haha!
 



Attached Files:







AlistairCutest.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## heart tree

He's so CUTE Allie. That picture makes me laugh.

What a crappy thing to find out in an interview. I would have cried too! Could you take any courses online? I know I still have to take a few classes before I can get my license and I've found some online ones. It might be easier to do with a baby. Maybe you could start them sooner than the summer. Just a thought.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie:hugs: I would have cried too!

I think Alistair is adorable. I especially love his little smile... you can already see he has some personality:D

Hearty- it won't be long until your are getting baby smiles as well!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## VGibs

*sigh* I`m a big girl...Ive always been a big girl. I am covered in stretch marks and have had them since I was 12....and loosing baby weight for my wedding is probably the most depressing thing that Ive ever done.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I got stretchmarks on my hips and a scar I got on my belly the month before I fell pregnant stretched like mad and looked like a swastika at the end! They have faded quite a bit though. I got awful ones on my inside thighs though where I swelled like mad in the last 3 weeks and they are still there and I hate them.

Hello Penny and Alistair!! Gorgeous.

Here is Luca, can't believe he's 9 months old.
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-18 16.36.30.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## VGibs

I had a super weird BnB dream....I dreamt that I was hanging out with Hearty in a condo somewhere and we were waiting and waiting for Megg and Nato to show up.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thats typical of me to not show up. 

such beautiful bumps and babies. well done girls!!!

I dont know how to put pics in spoilers, hope thats ok. Here's Eloise and her chubby cheeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0063.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NatoPMT

ps great, here's me thinking no stretchies is a measure of my youth despite my age. Now i find out its just a measure of my age. 

baaaah


----------



## vickyd

Hearty what a cute bump! You still look mega hot though!

Nato stretch marks are mostly to do with skin type. I have yoyo'd in weight all my life and no stretch marks to show for it. My sister is younger than me and has tons. My doc told me also that people who's scars fade slower also get more stretch marks. True to this my c-section scar is hardly noticable anymore.

I took Hero to the park today and we were the only ones there! Apparently its too cold for babies to be out as one grandma told me when we were waiting at a crossing. Its 8 ddegrees C, and sunny!!!!! I asked her does that mean that kids in Norway never go out?? She thought i was being lippy and shook her head at me! Greeks are a weird race...


----------



## NatoPMT

you lippy little madam


----------



## vickyd

Sadly Sass i live in a small apartment smack downtown Athens and the only pool in the vicinity is a pool of urine from the drunks leaving the pub!!!! We arent looking to buy, we need to rent somewhere closer to my mom but its quite pricey where she lives. I doubt we will find anything so i guess we will have to fix up the tiny room.


----------



## Round2

Hmmm, Vicky that old lady over here! It's -5 degrees today and it feels tropical!! I bet the parks will be packed today.

Hearty, my goal in life is to look like you 12 weeks pregnant, when I'm not pregnant! You're adorable! Ugghh, so jealous!!

Cesca, Hoping, Nato, Allie...you have some pretty adorable little babies there. They're all so cute, it makes me so excited to have a little baby of my own again. I can't wait.

I was 29 when I had Maddy and I didn't get any stretch marks. I'm not huge girl, but ain't no Hearty either!! My mom had horrendous stretch marks. I think it's just one of those things sometimes you get it, sometimes you don't - kinda like fertility!!

Well, I'm at work - on a Saturday, for the second week in a row. This 6 days a week thing is killing me. I'm just waiting on something to install, then I need to head home, stop and get a 'beautiful dress' for Maddy's birthday party tomorrow and bake a 3D rainbow shaped cake. Then we're heading out for dinner with in-laws. After that, I have to come home, get some loot bags ready and wrap presents. Did I mention how exhausted I am already?


----------



## roonsma

Disco babies are all gorgeous!! :wohoo:

Here's my boys :)....

Cameron in his school nativity


and Harry...


----------



## NatoPMT

Gorgeous Rooney! Harry is just lovely - the disco boybys give me hope for having a little boy after some of the tearaway boys you see in Islington. Assuming i get that far and get a boy of course.


----------



## Megg33k

Just like me to make someone wait. I'm almost always late! LOL 

The bumps and babes are lovely! It's really nice to see what the Disco thread has created! (Well, not to give the thread the credit... But you know what I mean!)


----------



## heart tree

Typical me to be right on time. I always arrive annoyingly early to everything! I hope we were having a cocktail while we were waiting Virginia! That's also my style (well...used to be)

Loving the baby pics! You girls are seriously some gorgeous breeders. 

I like the theory of healing from scars faster than the old skin theory for stretch marks. I can barely see my ectopic scars either. I've never scarred very easily. I'm still going to load up on Palmers and bio oil today.

Round, I'm exhausted just reading what you have to do. 

Vicky I love that lip of yours! If Athens is anything like the Bay Area, then I can relate. We will probably never have enough money to own a house here. The only houses we could afford are in the areas where there are gangs or a tiny one bedroom that is falling apart. And those houses are about a half a million dollars. No lie. We're destined to rent and even that is getting too expensive. We are in a pretty small house now, but it will be fine for a little while. In a few years though, we'll have to move, especially if we ever have a 2nd. 

The past 2 days on my PAL thread we've had 2 girls have mmc. They weren't as far along as me, but it is a rude awakening that these things happen. It's so scary.


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh how awful, Im really sorry for your PAL pals Hearty.

This are looking extremely rosy for you Hearty, i know things do happen, but the chances of loss at this stage are 0.6%


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Nato. Thank god for my doppler. It's the first thing I do in the morning and have never had any trouble finding the heart beat. I find it within seconds every time. I listen at least once a day. And the hb is always very strong and fast. It's keeping me sane. I know that I'm 13+1 today with an alive baby inside me. That's very reassuring. 

It just pisses me off that both of these women are having their 4th losses. One is enough. Why do some of us have to endure so damn many? It's just not fair.

I have a scan on Friday and can't wait to see my bub again!


----------



## jenny25

I know Amanda its hard I feel so sorry for them it's actually one of my biggest fears because I've gotten this far and too loose bubs would be terrible xxx


----------



## heart tree

It's a huge fear Jen. I completely understand. I think you'll feel a lot better once you can use a doppler. I know at your stage I was afraid daily. Weekly scans helped get me through, but in my opinion the early days are the hardest. Not that I have any experience with the later stages of pregnancy!


----------



## NatoPMT

the later stages for me were surprisingly relaxed and i would wish that for you preggos too, on the upside your progesterone keeps rising so youre doped up on that which helps relax you

at 13 weeks i was still very jumpy, and at 7 weeks i was hysterical, but those days are ticking by nicely. 

I dont know why anyone has to endure losses, or infertility. why cant all the people who dont want children have these issues, and those who do, have no issues. I cant imagine 4 losses, ive seen you go through it and come out of the other side, and when the other side isnt in sight, it is a dark place to be.


----------



## heart tree

Well said Nato, well said.

Why do stupid people who abuse their babies get to have them so easily too? There is no rhyme or reason. 

You are right, I'm jumpy now, but at 7 weeks I was hysterical. I'm looking forward to feeling relaxed. I have many more relaxed moments these days though. It's a good feeling.


----------



## jenny25

Amanda you seen what I was like the other day I was in a mess I might even been that stressed out that cause me a upset stomach and made myself spot when I seen pudding had grown it was a relief then I went back and looked at Jamie's scan from the same stage and he was only 3.7mm then where this time around I was measuring 6.0mm so completely different , I'm so dopped up on progesterone it feels like candle wax half the time lol 

I would never wish so many losses in a person I wish there was no such thing that happened I wish there was no infertility problems then it would be a stress free time xxx


----------



## heart tree

That's really good Jen that this one is measuring so much bigger. That's such a great sign. Those are the kinds of things you have to remind yourself of when you are starting to panic. This one is different. This one is growing.


----------



## jenny25

Hopefully that means I can use my Doppler earlier I'm going too order it after my scan on wed xxx

Sometimes I need too pinch myself I've actually made a few little purchases for the baby this time around I am so much more positive this time I know it's our turn I was told it would be and I know it will be I just hope the girl part is right lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Don't try your doppler too early. I don't want you panicking for no reason! I think you should wait until you are at least 10 weeks. Up to you of course, I just don't want you having any unnecessary stress. xo

I hope the girl part is right for both of us!


----------



## jenny25

Oh yeah I know with Jamie i was 9+2 so I'm gonna try then hun xxx


Ps I had a look at your new photos on fb woweee your a hotty =milf hehehe I'd kill for legs and a body like yours xx


----------



## vickyd

So Hero has her first viral infection...I was trying to get her down to sleep and she felt a bit hot so i popped in the thermometer and oh yes fever 103. My paed said to give paracetamol every 4 hours and not to worry....Do you guys think i should take her to hospital?


----------



## VGibs

They may just give you the old "drink plenty of fluids and lots of rest"...but if the fever gets any higher or doesn't respond to meds then I would take her.


----------



## VGibs

Also, if she can not keep down the meds make sure and invest in some suppository type. Its not pleasant for baby but they work.


----------



## roonsma

Just converted her temp and i make it 39.4 which is pretty high for a little one. I'd see how she responds with the paracetamol and if it doesn't bring it down try ibuprofen as well. Obviously you're her Mummy and you know best though so go with what you think. Hope she's better soon :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Make sure she has plenty of fluids strip her down Hun and if the meds don't work you can do also you could use a cold compress hun xx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks guys...The night was pretty rough but today its down to 37.8 phew....


----------



## jenny25

That's great news Hun xx


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry you've had a rough night but glad Hero's temperature has come down.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Phew so glad Hero's temp is down, poor bubba.xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so glad Hero is doing better, hun! What a relief! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Good news Vicky. That sounded very scary.


----------



## vickyd

Today started off good but now temp is back up ...Thankfully it hasnt gone above 38.5 yet but she seems very uncomfortable, crying alot and generally being very fussy again. Shes sleeping more today than usual and while im trying to keep in mind that thats a good thing im worried that its a sign of drowsiness which can show that somethinng mmore serious is going on....


----------



## heart tree

Oh honey! I have no words of wisdom as I've never had to deal with this. I don't think there is any such thing as being too worried about your child. If you feel better calling the doctor, I think you should.


----------



## Sparkly

If you're at all unsure Vicky just take her to the doctor, better to be on the safe side. Hope she's feeling better soon xx


----------



## vickyd

Im gonna call him....My poor baby, she seems so unhappy!


----------



## heart tree

Good. No need to worry more than you are already.


----------



## LucyJ

I think it's a good thing to call you know your baby best hope all is ok and shea back to her normal self very soon xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Vic, what did he say? I have no experience either so googled and found:

In general, you should usually call your pediatrician if he has a temperature at or above:

100.4 degrees Fahrenheit and he is under three months old
101 degrees Fahrenheit and he is between three and six months old
103 degrees Fahrenheit and he is over six months old
However, just as important as the your child's temperature, also consider this other advice from the American Academy of Pediatrics:3
in most cases, your decision to call your pediatrician also will depend upon associated symptoms such as sore throat, earache, or cough
if a high fever persists for more than twenty-four hours, however, it is best to call even if there are no other complaints or findings

but thats just Dr Google, no substitute for medical advice from an actual dr - and it does suggest you need to phone your dr

Hope Hero is feeling better - shes really been in the wars recently

AFM: I have period pains. If af arrives, this cycle would be 19 days - thats really worrying me. I need another week out of this cycle at least.


----------



## jenny25

Oooo darling I hope she feels better xxx


----------



## Allie84

hugs for Hero :hugs: 
Hope shes feeling better. 


Nato, I hope AF holds out a week. Hopefully this is just pms.


----------



## NatoPMT

me too, allie me too, but there is definite cramping.


----------



## roonsma

Poor Hero, hope the Dr's are some help Vicky x

Hope the witch stays away Nato :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Booo, I hope that witch stays the fuck away!


----------



## jenny25

Awww nato you know after I had aarron I bled on and off for 9 months it was not until my 3rd depo shot that it sorted itself give it a little time for things too sort itself out x


----------



## heart tree

That sucks Nato! Is there anything that can be done to help regulate you?


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks all

Jen thats reassuring

Hearty, i havent googled it yet, but have now convinced myself that the alternative diagnosis is ovarian cancer as I am getting pain on one side. <hypochondriacface>

Im just goingt o see how this month goes then speak to the dr, i have to go anyway cos i have back pain from where i had the epidural. I also want to ask him if he will prescribe me some of the drugs that Mr Taranissi prescribed me to save me having to go back there if i do get pregnant again 

Actually Jen, who has prescribed you your meds, and can you remind me what you are on?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I had that awful back pain too, sucks huh. Apparently people can suffer for years after having an epidural, sod that!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Bit late but here's a latest pic of Poppy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1123.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Round2

Awe Sassy she's adorable.

Nato, I'm sure you don't have ovarian cancer. I know you're worried, but it's just your body trying to regulate itself. Talk to your doctor as soon as you can, but in the meantime try not to worry. Everyone woman's body reacts differently after giving birth.

Vicky, I would definately take her in. My rule of thumb is that if she has a fever that is not going down with medicine for 24 hours, then it's time to get checked out. Poor Hero, what a week you've had! Hope she gets better soon.

Well this weekend has been utterly exhausting. This pregnant momma needs some sleep!!! Just heading out to my little girls birthday party now. I'll post a pic of my 'baby' later!!


----------



## roonsma

Aw Sass, she is cute :) 

Hope your little girl has a fab party round:) My eldest is 6 tomorrow :shock:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh I hope the party goes well. Can't wait to see pics.xx


----------



## jenny25

Awww sassy she is adorable xxx

Nato I'm on 1500mg metformin 5mg folic acid 75mg aspirin 400mg progesterone and 20mg clexaine I was prescribed it by gyne dept for recurrent mc when I went too st Mary's they re done my bloods and adjusted the clexaine from 40mg too 20mg xx


----------



## LucyJ

Disco babies are gorgeous love all the pics.

Round hope your little girl has a wonderful party and you can then rest a bit.


----------



## jenny25

Extraction day tomorrow at the dentist not looking forward to that I'm gonna be walking around like a idiot for a few days


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Jen, its the steroids Im worried about getting for my killer cells - i will speak to my Gp. Thats really good news that they reduced the clexane

Happy birthday to the older disco kids!

must be heros 1st birthday soon too


----------



## NatoPMT

pic of Ben, Luce?

Bah at extraction


----------



## jenny25

Can you see the same doc that you seen before Hun ? Does your gp have it on file for steroids? See when I get pregnant I can just get it from the gp straight away xxx

I've had extractions before just not while pregnant x


----------



## LucyJ

Heres a pic of my little boy I think I mentioned that he had managed to roll over from his back to his tummy without getting his arm stuck so heres a pic of him after he had rolled this is how I found him when I came downstairs:
 



Attached Files:







Image273.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2









Image274(2).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## VGibs

MeMe is going to be 1 year old next Sunday....I was so miserable this time last year :(


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce he's gorgeous!! i havent seen many pics of Ben (i know how cute poppy is for eg), he's a total cutie, really ever so handsome

Jen, the last dr, Mr Taranissi was a private Harley Street dr and Eloise's pregnancy cost me about £4,000 which i dont actually know i needed to spend. I cant afford that money again but cant afford to risk it either. I requested to have most of my test results printed out so I can ask, but much of my treatment isnt supported by the NHS, although between my mc and Eloise the NHS's stance seemed to change quite dramatically. The first time i was told categorically to avoid aspirin by my GP, the 2nd time, she shrugged and said 'we dont know how, but Mr Taranissi's methods work', so Im hoping they will be more sympathetic

Sassy i forgot to say a couple of pages ago, sorry your back hurt too, how long did it take to improve? 

had a roast dinner last night and put a pound and a half on. It was worth it though. 

Gibs why were you so unhappy last year? 

I was too, then i got bfp on the 2nd Feb and that shut my sulky face up


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow that's a lot of money, but totally worth it of course just hope you don't have to pay that again. Surely your doc could contact the clinic so he could just prescribe you the same instead of going private?

My back is still majorly fucked, my pelvis too, consultants pushing for a c-section this time which I'm dead against but will do what it takes!!

Happy Monday everyone. Me and pops are off to try out a new baby group called music caterpillars which I'm looking forward to.x


----------



## jenny25

That is a lot of money hun you know I found one thing from st Mary's cause of my rh neg blood u need anti d I had it through my pregnancy with aarron he is here where my local hospital said no so I questioned the dr at st Mary's and he said I would need to be tested from 16 weeks too see if I need it it's funny such a small thing could make all the difference so I have to get it in writing too prove to them I need to be tested xx


----------



## vickyd

Well i called the doc last night and as i thought he said to continue doing what i was doing and ride it out. However, around 11 pm she started crying like shes never cried before (or maybe like when she had her stitches) for about 2 hours! Then she started gagging and started throwing up what i can only describe as mucus!!! I called him again and he said that she has a gastro bug and to avoid feeding her for 24 hours. Poor baby was crying till about 2 am when she finally passed out...At least her temp was down to 38..He was set against taking her to ER cause he was worried that she might pick up something else. Anyway, i will see how she does today and take it from there.

Today i woke up with a huge boil on my ass!! I cant fuckin sit down GRRR!!! I have to go and get something done about it today or tomorrow cause its fuckin painful man...

Nato before you start self-diagnosing go see your ob-gyn and see what he/she thinks. It most probably is that your hormones are still out of whack from the pregnancy hun. My cycles are just now beginning to regulate back to 29 days...

Hero's birthday is Thursday! Hope shes feeling better by then so that we can have a small family party. Im planning on having the party Sat. so that i can prepare without stress. Nothing fancy mind you, just a family meal and her first birthday cake.


----------



## VGibs

Nato - Cause I was in constant pain and I honest to god thought the baby was never coming to come. Plus Ians evil sister was calling him constantly to tell him I had to go and be induced because waiting was probably killing my baby.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Nato :flower: He is such a sweetie

Vicky I hope Hero starts to feel better soon she really has been in the wars lately. Hopefully she'll make a speedy recovery and can enjoy her first birthday and party.

Jen hope all goes well at the dentist.

My mum bought Benjamin a Sophie Giraffe and its brillant he loves it and the only thing that seems to have helped his teeth :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Well didn't get the extraction done I just got moulds done for a plate instead x


----------



## hoping:)

I love all the baby pics!!! Thanks for sharing ladies:thumbup: I may be biased but Disco thread sure does produce some of the most adorable babies:D

Nato- I hope af stays away for at least another week. I had horrible af cramps all day yesterday and last night but still no af ( I haven't had one since Penny was born- just some spotting every few weeks:shrug:) I even slept in my white yoga pants daring af to show her face and nothing:growlmad:

Round- you are such a trooper working 6 days a week! I hope your work load decreases soon. Also I hope Maddy's birthday was wonderful.

Vicky- I hope little Hero is doing better. It just breaks your heart seeing them sick. 

Lucy- Penny got a sophie giraffe too. she hasn't used it for teething yet but loves to play with it in the bath.

Jen & hearty- I hope you both get the healthy girls you want. 

AFM- I called into work today to catch up on some much needed sleep and to hang out with Penny:D

Tim started a new job brokering services such as cell phones, land lines, cable/satellite, electricity, internet & security systems... all through major companies like Verizon, Qwest etc... If any of you in the US are interested in saving $ (I know we all are:D) you can check out his website at *www.timchapman.acndirect.com* 

I hope everyone is having a great Monday!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

I haven't read back yet...Alistair and I are sick AGAIN. Well, so far it's mainly me but I figure it's only a matter of time before Alistair gets it. So far he's just a bit sneezy and coughy....

Anyways, it's the middle of the night and I'm up coughing away and can't sleep. Alistair is in a cutest baby contest with a local radio station. I used the goofy photo I posted on here.....I wish I had gone with a more traditional smile one now but oh well. 

If you have a few minutes please vote for Alistair like 10 times!!! :kiss: 
You can vote as often as you want. 
https://www.fm1051.net/pages/12107112.php?&imageGalleryXRefId=2692009#imgXR

Thank you!!! I would just love for him to win. I certainly think he's the cutest baby in town!


----------



## vickyd

Just voted for your munchkin Allie!


----------



## hoping:)

I voted too:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

You got my vote!

Vick how's Hero doing today?


----------



## Megg33k

I voted too... literally, 10 times, as suggested! :haha:


----------



## Round2

I voted too, then I hunted through the list looking for good boys names I can steal. So far, I liked Kale....they had Mylo too!!


----------



## vickyd

Hero is feeling much better thanks Hearty!
I on the other hand feel like shite, got a monster boil on my butt and now my lymph nodes have swollen up...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh vicky, some one needs to give you and hero a break! I hope it all clears up soon.

Allie I will vote for alistair later, promise.cx


----------



## Round2

Oh jeez Vicky. What a week you guys have had. Hope you guys feel better soon.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie have voted for Alistair! Hope you both feel better soon.

Oh Vicky you poor thing what a time you've had of it lately. Hope you feel better soon.

Round how are you?


----------



## roonsma

Off to vote.... :)

Vicky can you lance it or something, I've had a boil on my ass before and it nearly killed me....AGONY :cry:


----------



## Round2

LucyJ said:


> Allie have voted for Alistair! Hope you both feel better soon.
> 
> Oh Vicky you poor thing what a time you've had of it lately. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Round how are you?

I'm okay Lucy, thanks for asking. I'm at home sick today. Last night I was up from 1am on with CRAZY acid reflux. The only reflief I could get was when I stood up. I'm going to call my doc now to see where my GI referral is and to see if I can get an abdominal ultrasound. This is just getting out of control.

Ughh, sounds like a rough disco week! Sorry you're sick too Allie

How about you Lucy, are you all healthy. Hope so!!


----------



## Jaymes

I voted Allie!!!


----------



## heart tree

Round I have mild heartburn and I hate it. Tums works for me thank god, though I'm dreading later pregnancy and how much worse it will get. I'll be curious to hear what your doctor says. It is an awful feeling.

Vicky, I had a boil on my finger and it hurt. I can't even imagine one on my ass! I lanced mine but I imagine the location of yours will make that difficult. At least Hero is feeling better!

Can't remember what else I read. Busy at work today. Gotta go. Ciao!


----------



## Jaymes

Oh, Here is a picture of Lexi...

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6797433549_5c1ac7abb6_m.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh she's so lush!xx


----------



## Jaymes

She is quite the chubb! Very Squishy! :D


----------



## Round2

Awe, she's adorable Jaymie.

Hearty, my acid reflux is much worse than most people due to my autoimmune disease. I have 3 different medications I use to control it and i take tums. I'm sure you won't have to go through this

Here's my 'baby'!
 



Attached Files:







Maddy_bday.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jaymes

So Sweet!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh she's so pretty, and not so baby like, lol.x


----------



## Allie84

Awww! Gorgeous girls, Round and Jaymes!!

Vicky, ouch!! Hope you feel better soon. 

Round, same to you....hope you get a referral. That does not sound fun. I guess I didn't luck out with the stretch marks but I lucked out with the heartburn as I only had it once or twice while pregnant. 

Thanks for voting for Alistair everyone! It's funny because my friend's baby is in the same category. Competition!! The prizes are worth hundreds of dollars...grand prize is worth $1,000 so it'd be amazing to win. Lots of cute babies though....I mean, every baby is cute!


----------



## jenny25

Ali I will vote hun but right now I'm hugging a basin not ms but night sickness

Nausea has well an truly hit tonight for the last 40 min i felt this terrible sickness :-( xx


----------



## LucyJ

Round we're all good here just abit tired. Your little girl is gorgeous. Sorry about the heartburn hope it eases for you.

Jaymes lexi is such a sweetie.

Jen hope he eases up for you.


----------



## VGibs

I can't figure out how to vote :( Plus...I am relying on my spell check because Aurora split milk on my keyboard


----------



## VGibs

OH OH....I figured it out!!!!!!! 

Jenn - Oh babe...get the diclectin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Can I post some pics of my lil disco almost 1 year old???

Having a spa day

Big girl in her Canadian toque


----------



## VGibs

Why do I always post in 4's? Oh bollocks...I just did it again?


----------



## heart tree

Super cute babes Jaymie, Round and Virginia! We have some attractive disco babies!!!


----------



## Jaymes

Wow Virginia! What a beauty!


----------



## VGibs

Haha Thanks! When we say "Ohhh tu est belle!" she does this funny pose!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls I have been up a few times in the night with the loo and just dry heaving feeling ok now I have a scan today at st Mary's hopefully I will get discharged from there so I will just be under one hospital I will upload a picture of aarron later probably one of the oldest disco babies lol x


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys, another rough night at casa del Vicky...I was in extreme pain last night and my nodes were throbbing. I asked a mate who is a GP and he said to go straight to the ER as its most likely become infected. I went to the ER and i had mini surgery to drain to puss. I was discharged a few hours later and seriously as soon as i got in the car i started having chills. I figured it was from the local anesthetic since i always react badly to anesthesia so i didnt go back. When i got home i was trembling like i had parkinsons and was feeling really feverish so i popped in a thermometer and my temp was 40!!! I freaked out and went back to hospital thinking the surgeons may have not sterised properly ect. but turns out i have Hero's virus! Today i went for a cleaning of the wound and they found more inflamation so have put me on another 2 antibiotics. Im now on three antibiotics a day and tomorrrow is Hero's birthday....


----------



## Sparkly

Vic - omg hun you have been through the mill :hugs: I hope you're feeling better soon chicka xx

Gorgeous pics of all the disco cuties.....I think I may hold the title for the oldest disco (baby) I'll have to dig out a baby pic of him as he was absolutely gorgeous....I could do a then and now all 6ft of him :haha:

Jen - sorry the ms is kicking your arse, let us know how the scan goes x


----------



## Round2

Seriously Vicky? It's like out of a movie! I really hope things clear up for you soon. You poor thing.


----------



## Jaymes

Ahh, Vicky sorry to hear you caught Hero's virus. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## heart tree

God Vicky what an ordeal! I'm glad you are on the track to recovery! You need a holiday!


----------



## jenny25

Vicky i hope you feel better girl just rest up drink loads of fluids and keep warm xxx

Hey girls everything went well the bleed has gotten a lot smaller the woman was quiet rough with the scan hurt me when she was looking at my ovarys I nearly shot through the table baby has grown I think the measurement was 11.3mm so I'm now discharged from st Mary's I didn't get a picture :( the woman was quiet meanie don't give me a chance I've text my midwife too see of she can get me a scan between now and the 5th of march I'm happy but so tired xxx it's actually sunk in I'm having my forever baby xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen such lovely news hun!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh vicky bloody hell you poor thing, get better soon.xx


----------



## jenny25

well here is my disco boy


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky:hugs: you've had it rough:nope: I hope things start getting better

Jenny- wonderful news:happydance: He is such a cutie and look quite handsome in his outfit

AFM- I think Penny passed her cold to me:nope: I feel awful


----------



## vickyd

Jen hes such a doll!

Im feelng much better, the antibiotics have finally started doing their thing and the pain has subsided. Im hoping tomorrow when i go for another clean up it wont hurt so much now that the inflamation has gone down. I also feel a bit guilty for not going to work tomorrow since as of a couple hours my fever has gone away...I just think i need to stay home at least another day so that i dont irritate the wound, and i really wanna be with my munchkin on her first biirthday! Am I being totally unprofessional????


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys xxx

vicky no your not hun you aint well and you could make yourself worse 1 more day wont hurt hun as you dont do it alot xxx

awww sassy i hope you feel better hun xx


----------



## Round2

Vicky, you totally deserve to take the day off. I go through the family vs career debate all the time...it's so stressful. But really, you've got more than one reason to stay home. You need to recouperate and Hero will only have one 1st birthday. Have a fun day with your little girl. Give her lots of birthday smooches for us!!

Jenny, congrats...so happy for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Jen wonderful news :hugs:

Hoping hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Vicky you poor luv you've bern though it lately :hugs: Glad your starting to feel better and your antibiotics have started to work. You've had a rough few days so totally ok to take the day off especially as you get to spend the day with your baby for her first birthday. Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, Aaron is soooo cute! And congrats on the brilliant scan!!!

Hoping, sorry you have a cold. Feel better.

Vicky, throw that guilt in the trash. You have every reason to stay home tomorrow. Don't feel guilty at all. You've worked your ass off through pregnancy and afterwards. A day off isn't going to kill anyone. Enjoy!


----------



## Megg33k

Great news, Jen! 

Sorry things have been so rough, Vicky! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

*happy birthday hero!!​*


----------



## NatoPMT

damnit. i forgot to do it in caps

14 weeks tomorrow hearty. its starting to fly by now!!

Happy 8 weeks Jen! 

And rounders with your 18 weeks, cooeee you preggos are storming through this. 

Hoping said something that really made me laugh a few days ago and i cant remember what. Im such a let down

Im home alone again today, so i watched that documentary Ghosts on the Underground about the London tube and have scared myself 

My mum has been staying and i have managed to remain civil despite her telling me to ignore Eloise when she is being tricky cos she's over tired and just had her jabs. She really knows how to press my buttons. She made a couple of comments about how some women are terrible mothers and the way they speak to their children is disgusting. I had to bite my tongue rather than saying 'like you spoke to me, you mean?' 

got a bit of a bee in my bonnet about this today cos my MIL told me to ignore Eloise too, as did a friends husband a couple of weeks ago. why the bloody hell would i want to ignore my baby when she's upset? grrr.


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Birthday, Hero! :cake:

I scare myself with stuff like that too, Nato. LOL I try to avoid it because of that.


----------



## NatoPMT

you should watch it Megg, the tube is so far away from you that it wont matter but it follows me everywhere

https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/ghosts-underground/

or 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn8Pz3yTJJI


----------



## heart tree

Happy birthday Hero!!! Hope you have a great day today Vicky.

Nato, don't listen to these people telling you to ignore your baby. Parent her the way you feel is proper. She's going to grow up feeling loved rather than ignored. The early months of childhood are very impressionable. People don't realize what an impact they make in a developing brain. The way they are treated in the first 6 months can have life time effects. My adopted brother wasn't held for the first 6 months of his life as he was in an orphanage where there were too many babies. He didn't get motherly nurturing. When my step-father adopted my brother at 6 months old, he found that this little baby never cried. He never cried because crying didn't get his needs met. Essentially, he was ignored. My brother is 40 now. He has major trust and intimacy issues. It's an ongoing problem for him that stemmed from his first 6 months of not being able to trust people and not getting love. Sing a song in your head when they start talking like that. Preferably "Fuck You" by Cee Lo Green or something to that effect to drown out their bad advice.


----------



## Round2

Happy Birthday Hero!! Is she the first Disco Baby Birthday? We should all eat cake today in celebration!

Nato, your mom sounds so much like mine. Always so critical of other Mom's but not herself. Do what feels right...ignore all the other people!!

AFM, another rough night for me. I was up from 3am -6am with crazy reflux again. I've got an u/s in the morning to see if there's anything else going on. I wonder if they'll let me take a sneak peak at the baby while they're in there??


----------



## heart tree

Round good luck on your u/s. Make them take a look at baby. Tell them baby has reflux too and they have to take a look!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for the back up girls x

Hearty, that story about your brother is so upsetting - i hope he has found his way. I remember reading about a woman who used to go to orphanages voluntarily to cuddle babies devoid of human contact. So tragic. 

I spoke to my therapist about it and she told me that my mothers behaviour towards eloise will not affect her how it affected me because Eloise has me as a mother, whereas i had her, obviously. It still upsets me to think that Eloise might be out with mum and she would ignore her, so when she said 'she cried when we left the cafe so i just ignored her and started walking with the pram and she stopped crying' i managed to say, without getting annoyed, that Eloise is too little to be ignored and just talk to her as youre walking out of the cafe

have you read Oliver James 'How Not to Fuck Them Up'? Its a good read. He's based in Attachment Theory and i agree with his stance. He says how the baby learns to trust you when you respond to their needs, and that if they are crying its because something is wrong, not attention seeking as i think these nosey parkers see it. They also think that i am spoiling her, and i dont believe a 3 month old baby can be spoiled. 

What winds me up more is the fact people see fit to comment on how i am parenting. My friend's husband, believe me i could say a lot to him, and have not, against my better judgment. On NYE he said to me, 'watch, i can make (my 9 month old daughter) cry' and shouted at her. She burst into tears promptly. His 2.5 year old son didnt want his tea, and he shouted at him and roughhoused him upstairs to bed with nothing to eat. I just said quietly to John, dont ever talk to Eloise like that, and john just said 'no way'. His daughter fell over and hit her head and he told me not to pick her up as he was 'toughening her up'. It did work as she started laughing after the tears, but im not sure how i feel about that

but he sees fit to tell me to stop checking on Eloise when shes asleep in her moses basket or to ignore her when she starts 'fussing' (i dont even like the description 'fussing' cos shes not being 'fussy')

on the up side, i have now lost a total of 7 pounds

Dunno Round, hopefully they will let you see him and he will give you a wave. Dont ignore him if he does, mind. Sorry youre not feeling so good, hope they sort you out


----------



## jenny25

Happy birthday hero xxx

Thanks nato xxx

Btw you should do what you feel is best hun your mother has no right to tell you what todo when it comes to your own daughter xxx
Ive ha people tell me I should do this that and ten next thig when it comes to aarrons behaviour and I'm like you know what I was a single parent an ice raised my boy to be a loving caring boy he is just having it rough and I will support him and yes if he does something wrong or is naughty I will do what I see 
fit in regards to discipline xxx

Wooo 8 weeks well my next scan is 5th march that's my next mile stone and IDE just ordered my Doppler xx


----------



## Round2

You know what Nato, I'm a onvery overly attentive mom. I know for a fact that I am. Lots of people told me (and still tell me) that I was cater to her needs too much. But when she was little, she didn't know any better - so I picked her up everytime she cried. Which was alot - seeing as she had colic for 5 months. But after awhile...when she got much older there were times when it was necessary to let her cry...for a short time. But for the most part, even at 5 years old and throwing temper tantrums....I run in and attend to her when she's crying. I'm glad that I do. She's not spoiled, she doesn't misbehave often and she feels loved....and so will Eloise.


----------



## roonsma

Lovely disco boys and girls!!

Nice one Jen :happydance:

Happy Birthday Hero!! Vicky, i hope you're having a great day off-you deserve it :hugs:

Round your acid reflux sounds horrendous, i hope they find something to help.

Nato :cry: My childhood affects me alot still even though it wasn't that bad, now i've had children it's brought all the old hang ups back. What on earth does your friends wife say when he does those awful things to her children, I'd be devestated if it was me x


----------



## Megg33k

Don't know why it didn't quote, but good luck on the U/S tomorrow, Round!



NatoPMT said:


> you should watch it Megg, the tube is so far away from you that it wont matter but it follows me everywhere
> 
> https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/ghosts-underground/
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn8Pz3yTJJI

I will a bit later. I'm working through more German lessons at the moment, and I'm easily distracted. LOL 

P.S. I agree with the rest... Parent the way you feel is best. I have no doubt your little girl is very well taken care of. Ignoring her seems like a silly request for someone to make.



jenny25 said:


> Happy birthday hero xxx
> 
> Thanks nato xxx
> 
> Btw you should do what you feel is best hun your mother has no right to tell you what todo when it comes to your own daughter xxx
> Ive ha people tell me I should do this that and ten next thig when it comes to aarrons behaviour and I'm like you know what I was a single parent an ice raised my boy to be a loving caring boy he is just having it rough and I will support him and yes if he does something wrong or is naughty I will do what I see
> fit in regards to discipline xxx
> 
> Wooo 8 weeks well my next scan is 5th march that's my next mile stone and IDE just ordered my Doppler xx

Happy 8 Weeks, lovely!


----------



## NatoPMT

Rooney, I dont know, those 3 incidents happened when she was out of the room at different times - i think a lot of people believe that discipline should be shouting, and smacking. I dont know if she believes that but he certainly does. I always shy away from discussing this stuff with her because she has told me shes fed up of people sticking their oar in (bit like im saying about others doing that to me on here), and also cos i dislike him i dont trust myself to discuss it impartially with her.

It sounds like you have stuff of your own, and its really positive that you are aware of the effects your childhood has on your parenting. Im here if you ever need to chat x

Megg - get you and your conscientious attitude to German!

Rounders: proof is in the pudding, if Maddy is well behaved then you have done a fine job! I bet Eloise will be a right little tearway now 

Jen: yes you have to do what is best for you and your family. 

Part of the problem is lack of acceptance of others parenting styles. If someone has to go back to work, whereas you think staying at home is appropriate, just leave them to it!!! If someone thinks the naughty step is better than taking toys away, then thats their prerogative. I know that i am raising an eyebrow at my friends husband, im trying not to be a hypocrite but its hard when you see him make his children cry on purpose to show how he can make them cry.


----------



## LucyJ

Happy Birthday Hero hope you have a wonderful day and that you and mummy are both feeling better! :cake: :hugs:

Nato Im with the others you should parent your little one in the way that is right for you and fuck them. I dont believe you can spoil a 3 month old either and I think when there little if they are crying they need something. I got myslef in such a tizz over Benjamins sleeping once I started trusting myself a bit I relaxed about it I'd love for him to go down earlier but I know we will get there. I left him to cry once not for long as I felt awful doing it when I went up to him he had been really sick I mentioned this to the HV at the baby club as I felt so guilty that I didnt go to him straight away. She told me that he had made himself sick by crying, basically implyed he had done it on purpose he was 4 months, I thought bollocks to that there is no way my baby made himself sick he was crying because he had been sick and it had distressed him. Trust yourself. :hugs:

Round you poor thing I hope it eases for you and that the u/s goes well. I hope you get to see your little one.

Amanda how are you feeling?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, god, Nato... I'd have a very hard time not saying something about that. That's not exactly a parenting style, is it? I mean, "I can make my kids cry. WATCH!" seems to be more of a rubbish party trick than a parenting style... and it's not constructive. :(


----------



## jenny25

Sorry I'm on my iPhone and it gives me fat fingers lol loads of typos plus my hands are freezing lol 

My mw txt got a sneaky scan on 13th wooo so if it make it through this I know it will be ok xx


----------



## jenny25

Megg I loveeee you xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg i know. You are absolutely right, it was like a parlour trick at the baby's expense. I just walked out of the room i was so shocked. Its really hard because i dislike him and every time we stay there, i have to pep talk myself before so as not to fall out with him. It wouldnt have any effect as I have had tentative conversations with him a few years ago about parenting and because his children are older he thinks he knows it all, and he constantly poo poos my counselling training saying its bollocks. hes really forceful and opinionated. He would just over talk me, you cant talk to him. Maybe i should say somert to my friend. 

Nice one at the scan Jen, not so much at the fat fingers (water retention?)

Lucy, thats awful, what is the matter with people? If he HAD (for arguments sake) been sick after crying, it would only have been a reflex like whooping vomiting from crying, not attention seeking. Adults judge babies by their own standards. I remember the bf judgment you got too, i think we should have have t-shirts made with Fuck Off printed on them


----------



## Megg33k

jenny25 said:


> Megg I loveeee you xxx

Awww! I loveeee you toooooo, Jen! xxx



NatoPMT said:


> Megg i know. You are absolutely right, it was like a parlour trick at the baby's expense. I just walked out of the room i was so shocked. Its really hard because i dislike him and every time we stay there, i have to pep talk myself before so as not to fall out with him. It wouldnt have any effect as I have had tentative conversations with him a few years ago about parenting and because his children are older he thinks he knows it all, and he constantly poo poos my counselling training saying its bollocks. hes really forceful and opinionated. He would just over talk me, you cant talk to him. Maybe i should say somert to my friend.
> 
> Nice one at the scan Jen, not so much at the fat fingers (water retention?)
> 
> Lucy, thats awful, what is the matter with people? If he HAD (for arguments sake) been sick after crying, it would only have been a reflex like whooping vomiting from crying, not attention seeking. Adults judge babies by their own standards. I remember the bf judgment you got too, i think we should have have t-shirts made with Fuck Off printed on them

He sounds dreadful. :( It's hard when you don't like your friend's SO. I've been in that situation many times, and it always sucks. He sounds like one of those people who is just sure he's smarter than everyone else, and no one can tell him differently. I can't imagine anyone (in 2012, for chrissake) believing that counselling is nonsense! It's frustrating to those of us who know differently. So, I can only imagine how frustrating it is for someone training for it. I would definitely say something to your friend. Her SO can't just traumatize their children for a laugh. It's cruel. Does anyone encourage his behavior? I mean, are there people genuinely (or even feigning to be) entertained by his actions? It's despicable!

I agree with this too, Lucy! I don't know why people insist on believing that babies share our exact thought processes and have similar ulterior motives. That's ridiculous. As long as children are cared for and a parent is doing what s/he believes is best (assuming there is no abuse or anything harmful happening), I don't see why people can't just leave it be! So many children aren't cared for, we should celebrate every example of good parenting (even if it's not OUR style of parenting)!


----------



## Round2

Nato -who will watch Eloise when you go back to work? When do you go back? 

Sorry if you have said this already. Too tired to go back and look!!


----------



## hoping:)

Happy birthday Hero:cake:

Jenny- yay for a sneaky scan:thumbup:

Round- I hope they are able to do something about your reflux and that you also get a sneaky scan of LO

Nato, I can't believe your friend's husband makes his children cry for fun:nope: We all know how much we are blessed to even have our LOs so we don't take it for granted. I am a firm believer that the way you interact and treat your children helps to mold and shape them for the rest of their lives so I am set on making Penny know that she is loved and I want to instill her with all the things I wish my parents did... for instance self confidence and self worth. I have such high hopes for my little girl and as long as she is happy and healthy I feel like the luckiest mom on earth. Every day we tell Penny she is beautiful and that we lover her a million times a day... I honestly don't care if I spoil my baby (of course we will not let bad behavior go unnoticed and will do what is necessary to correct it). She will be our only child and I intend to give her everything I can.

My mother and I had a horrible relationship when I was growing up and it gave me a complex. For instance, she use to call me "thunder thighs" (i've never even been overweight) and she said it so often that eventually I started to believe it and tainted my self image. In high school I would not allow myself to eat until I ran a minimum of 5 miles a day and in my freshmen year of college I was bulimic (this was a big part of why I chose nutrition as my major- I wanted to change myself for the better). She would also make my sister and I feel stupid by making snide remarks like "its so easy a monkey could do it". Needless to say I didn't have the best confidence growing up. She didn't know what she was doing at the time so after I was out of the house I decided to forgive her and we have a great relationship now but I vowed that I would never let my children feel like they were anything less than loved. I thank God that my dad was there. He was the complete opposit and always made me feel like I was loved and something special and he still does. I'm not sure why I took all the negaitve things to heart and let the positive complements go in one ear and out the other. That was one thing I had to work on with Tim. He complements me everyday and when we were 1st together I would always brush them off and tell him it was untrue and I didn't deserve him etc...



Wow that was long! I guess I kind of got caught up. Interesting topic today girls:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for trusting us with that hoping :hugs:

A difficult parental relationship is SO hard to manage. I think the most positive thing for us, and rounders and rooney, is that those mistakes wont be repeated. Its very compelling to over compensate for your own past in your parenting role, but i think the discoers are self aware enough to understand that pitfall too, although some mistakes are inevitable (and natural) whatever your background

Rounders: I havent thought about it yet, darent actually. I dont go back until November, and then for a minimum of 3 months. John and I are hoping i will be able to give up work, go back to night class and look after Eloise at the same time. 

Megg, i have been thinking about it, and she has been with him 6 years. She knows what he's like but doesnt see him how i do, obviously. For eg, John wrote an advert that has become quite famous over christmas, and she told me that her husband had said something about the clock in the advert showing the wrong time. I asked why he had said that, and she said he was trying to find something wrong with the ad. I looked surprised and she said 'oh not like that, he just didnt think the advert was worth all the fuss'. 

WHAT??? hes supposed to be mates with John, why wouldnt he just say well done, instead of looking for 'something wrong' - hes mean spirited. 

with his kids, he does shower them with affection, but then does this weird stuff. Its very inconsistent and the boy is very insecure but always has been since a baby, the baby girl seems happy because she smiles like shes manic all the time. Which actually, thinking about it is making me wonder if her smiles are over compensating for the lack of understanding a consistent secure base in her parents. 

i was consolling myself with the fact the girl does seem so smiley, but maybe that is a defensive reaction. I might be reading to much into it. Maybe hearty could comment on that. clearly in a hypothetical capacity only.


----------



## vickyd

Guys ive realised that people will judge and have an opinion about everything even if they have zero experience. I still give Hero a bottle and rock her to sleep, ive nevr let her cry for more that a minute before picking her up. I get the spoiling lecture not from my family but from friends who all use the CIO method. I dont understand why people just dont keep their opinions to themselves! Ive never told any of them that i think CIO is a bit harsh! I just try and ignore them and stick to my guns knowing that even if i fuck up it will be because i chose to and not because someone else affected my decision. I also get tons of smart remarks concerning my long work hours. Sometimes i feel guilty but i always remind myself that at this point im the sole bread winner in the family so i dont really have a choice. Even some of my best mates who know our predicament still judge me for it and it takes alot of selective hearing on my part not to tell them to go fuck themselves.

Round I had pretty bad reflux in my second trimester. Nothing really worked in my case exept eating really small meals every few hours rather than 3 meals a day. I drank shit loads of coke as well.

Hoping, my mom also was obsessed with my weight especially during puberty. she also alsways wanted me to to dress up and wear make up and shit. She always looks good to the point that she wont go to the super market unless she looks like shes going dancing or something. I have vowed not to place this kind of pressure on Hero. My dad on the other hand was obsessed with academic acheivement and to this day mocks my sister for not going for a Phd and ONLY getting two masters degrees. I have also vowed to not pressure hero on this matter either. All i want for her is to be a happy well adjusted kid.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic, you're a beautiful girl who _really_ doesn't need make up. How ironic. 

I am also sticking to my guns cos i know i am doing what is right for me, John and mostly Eloise. My main goal is to make her secure without her feeling omnipotent or self entitled. 

People keep raising eyebrows when i tell them i wont put her to sleep in a different room until she's 6 months old. I keep getting 'well we never did that'. I also get 'we never had _psychology_' (in italics, as if its 'so called psychology')....SO?? i dont care what you had or 'managed without'. I am being quite firm for me and not entering into discussion, and just saying 'thats what i want to do' and i can see people want to debate it, but im not biting. 

megg, many in the UK sees counselling as somewhat self indulgent, and as american - Freud is a bit of a joke and we have the stiff upper lip that got us through the war and all that. I think its progressing but our system tends to treat the symptoms not the causes, and the physical rather than the emotional - downside of having the NHS (which i personally think is amazing otherwise)


----------



## vickyd

Nato for the first 6 months i always had Hero sleep next to me in her carry cot for every single nap! She still sleeps in my room, literally next to my bed. If it feels right then its right. Thats my parenting style lol!

Councelling and therapy are very hip in Greece these days! I think its the only profesion not in crisis at the moment..


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I agree. I want Penny to feel secure and loved withouth self entitlement. Respect and gratitude are very important to me. 

Vicky- I'm not so sure my mom really obsessed with my appearance... my dad explained it more as "she doesn't know how to express her love appropriately." I guess she didn't have the best relationship with her mother either. At one point he told me she was jealous of me (I don't see a reason why) and thats why she put me down a lot. We didn't have a normal mother/daughter relationship. She never taught me about make up, clothes, how to be a woman etc... I kind of had to learn it on my own so I stuggled for a while. Even though I've patched up my relationship with my mother we have never talked about the past. She is the type to feel threatened and automatically go on the defense so we can't really talk about the important stuff. 

My dad did push us academically and expected strait A's from us but its because he knew we had great potential. I think its crazy your sister got criticized for ONLY getting 2 masters degrees:dohh: My dad always told me I was going to be "the one" that makes him proud. 

I don't ever want to push my expectations & goals on Penny. As long as she is happy I will support and nurture her. I want the kind of relationship where she is able to come to me for anything. As much as I want to be the "perfect parent" I know that doesn't exist. If I can be at least half the parent my dad was to me and my sister I will be happy:D I'm sure decades from now Penny will be talking about what she will do differently with her children:haha:


----------



## LucyJ

This is interesting as my mum had a hard relationship with her mum in the fact that she was quite critical of her and well never gave her any confidence in herself or her abilities where as my mum and I have a very close relationship. I always found that my mum (well my parents) wanted me to be the best I could but didnt push me they just supported me. I nearly dropped out of Uni after my third due to many reasons but the main one being a very difficult 3rd year teaching practice which made my doubt myself over the holidays I got a summer job which I really enjoyed, was earning good money and they basically said it was mine if I wanted it and they would train me up. My parents gave me the go ahead to leave uni if that was what I wanted they would support me. Knowing I had the option was all I needed I went back completed my final year, had a brillant 4th year teaching practice which made me realise I could do it and I wanted to. I had 2 very proud parents on graduation day. I hope for Benjamin that he will be happy and feel he can achieve whatever he wants to. If I can be half the mum my mum is I'll be happy.

Nato Benjamin will be 6 months on sunday and he's still in with us he's in his cot at the bottom of the bed as it wont fit next to our bed and to be honest I dont know when we'll move him into his room.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sort of intrigued by the over-compensation theory with their daughter. Unfortunately, it's very hard to tell sometimes how genuine an emotion or state of being truly is. It's a bit bothersome though to think that he acts in such a way.

Freud is a joke here as well. I mean, most of us realize he was a nutter. And, there is a HUGE stigma attached to anything dealing with mental issues. We often don't see them as a legitimate ailment and ridicule people who seek help. We like to pretend that those who seek counselling are "crazy." It's frustrating to know it can truly help but people are reluctant because of the stigma. It's like a dirty secret here. My praise of the field is, sadly, the exception rather than the rule here. I do think perhaps it's getting a wee bit better finally though.


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Councelling and therapy are very hip in Greece these days! I think its the only profesion not in crisis at the moment..

I haven't had time to read back but saw this immediately when I logged in. I think I might need to move to Greece!!! I guess learning the language would help.


----------



## heart tree

Wow this is such an interesting conversation, and sadly I'm just too tired to really comment with anything that would make sense. I just spent the day with clients, am 3 months pregnant and exhausted. I think I need to watch mindless TV. What I will say is that anyone who makes their children cry for effect, for fun, for any reason, is abusive. Plain and simple. It may be a parenting style, but it is an abusive one. Abuse doesn't always take the physical form as it sounds like many of you have experienced. Verbal and emotional abuse can do just as much damage. It sounds to me like he portrays the perfect abuser role. Showers them with affection and then turns on a dime and makes them cry. Then gives them more affection and the vicious cycle continues. It can be extremely confusing for adults, never mind young, developing brains. 

Whew, that's about all the psyco babble I can manage right now. I'm exhausted and a little nauseous. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and hopefully a scan. I just bought my first pair of maternity jeans and LOVE them! I'll let you know how it all goes tomorrow. I know the baby is still alive thanks to the doppler. I just hope the baby is growing appropriately.

Good night everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

Sleep well, Amanda! :hugs: Good luck tomorrow. I'm sure baby will be wriggling and waving away! :)


----------



## vickyd

Good luck hearty!! Those maternity jeans are a godsend; for me even for the 5 months after i gave birth lol!

My sister's therapist is actually American,she doesnt speak much english and has a full client list even so!

Im off to get my fucking ass prodded once again. Today im gonna demand more anesthetic as my pain threshold really is at an all time low...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Great chat girls.

I have an awful relationship with my mum, in fact I really don't like her much at all, she's constantly put me down and it's something I'm use to, Im a step ford wife according to her!

Now she started making comments about poppy, that she'll be a brat, that she does weird things with her hands, that she has an attitude like me, nice!

Ill spend Poppy's whole life trying to be nothing like my mother :-(

Have a fab weekend girls, I'm off to centre parcs with a fellow b&ber.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda good luck today hope baby hearty gives you a little wave.

Sassy hope you have a fab time at centre parcs.

Megg I dont know if you can get bbc 1 but John Barrowman is in an episode of the Hustle tonight its on bbc at 9pm.


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls we all alright got my Doppler this morning but it will be probably another weekor so before I will be able to start too use it so gonna hide it in the wardrobe until then x


----------



## Round2

Ah Nato, I remember that anxiety of people telling me how to parent. I'm not looking forward to it again. It was so bad when Maddy had colic. Everywhere I went, she cried. And everywhere I went, people would come up to me with these 'revolutionary' ideas of how to make her stop crying. "Have you tried feeding her?", "Run the vacum outside her door", "A nice hot bath will stop her from crying". I'm serious, people would say the stupidest things to me. I ended up hiding for the first 6 months.

My mom told me the other day 'well looks like your puttin' on the pounds - better slow down or you'll be huge'! Seriously? I'm 5 months pregnant. Yes, I've gained a little weight.

Anyways, just got back from my abdominal u/s. They didn't see anything abnormal, but my doc will have a look to confirm. At the end, the tech let me look at the baby for a good long time. Heart rate looked good and baby was very active. Still a little weiner in threre - so it looks like we're officially on team blue!! My anomally scan in on Thursday...I can't wait to see him again!


----------



## heart tree

Round I guess it's good and bad news they didn't find anything. I hope they can figure out a treatment plan though. Reflux is miserable. Glad you got to see your little boy though!

Vicky good luck today. No one likes an ads prodding. Well maybe some people do now that I think about it. LOL!

My scan is at 11:45 today. I'm not sure she's even planning on doing a scan but I'm going to ask for one. I'm also not sure I'll get pics this time even if I get a scan. I'll try and take pics with my phone. 

More later. Have a great day!


----------



## Megg33k

Luce - I actually have a program that makes websites think I'm in the UK so I can watch your channels. However, I will be in a car during his appearance. He's on Chris Moyles' Quiz Night tonight as well. Hopefully, I'll be able to download both shows once I reach my destination. Thanks for reminding me though! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty your stalker wishes to congratulate you on one more great scan!!!!!!!!!!!

My boil saga continues...Today the surgeon who looked at it was like 25 or something (you know youre getting old wheen the majority of docs you see are younger than you lol!) and the gauze he put in my newly obtained tunnel managed to fall out at some point (managed to escape the external gauze and my pant leg)during play time with Hero...I managed to avoid a mental breakdown that i will get some horrible flesh eating contamination and will go in tomorrow first thing to be prodded again...Fun times no?


----------



## vickyd

Round great news on the good scan!!!


----------



## jenny25

Vicky hows the boil doing is it clearing up abit ? Xxx


----------



## roonsma

Fucking Hell Vicky, have they dug it out then or something? 

Well done Hearty :) 

Sounds like alot of us have parental issues, I'm just hoping we can all learn from their mistakes and bring up happy, confident, well adusted children :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

God Vicky, that sounds traumatic! Go away boil. Go away!

So here's a video I took of my scan. Not the best, but good enough. The baby never likes to show it's profile! I didn't get any good pics this time. Anyway, click on the photo and you should be able to see the video. It was kind of a crappy machine so she didn't do any measurements. She just said the baby looked perfect! :cloud9:

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/th_734921ce.jpg


----------



## VGibs

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Lil dancin lemon!!!!!!!!!!!!! Too cute!


----------



## VGibs

I like she pointed out the bum lol YAY HEARTY YOUR BABY HAS A BUM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Virginia! I'm beside myself with joy right now!


----------



## roonsma

I bet you are!!!!! That video is amazing, i can imagine you must be totally over the moon :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I know. LOL, baby has a bum! A very important body part especially for sitting. But not good for boils. Ahem...Vicky!

I have my next scan at 17 weeks. That will be the longest stretch without a scan! Eek. I'm hoping to find out the gender. But if not, at my 20 week scan, my mom is going to be in town. I can't wait for her to share this experience with me. And hopefully we'll find out the gender together. It's fun to feel excited!


----------



## roonsma

It'll start to gather speed now Hearty and hopefully you can relax and enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Amanda that is amazing so lovely to see your little one just perfect I am so incredibly happy for you! Happy 14 weeks :happydance: You must be on :cloud9: Thats so lovely that your mum will be around for your scan. I loved being able to call my mum after all my scans and give her good news.

Round sorry about no answers to the reflux but yay to see your little boy again :happydance: Have you thought of any names?

Vicky you poor thing hope it goes away very soon.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Roonsma. I think you are right. It does seem to move more quickly now that I'm not anxious every second of the day. I feel like I could have a glass of champagne I'm so happy! Of course I won't - too nervous to do that. Maybe I'll make my husband have one and live vicariously through him!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Lucy. I call my mom after each scan but it will be so nice to have her there. We're very close, but we live so far away from each other. I was going to fly out to see her in Florida, but we both thought it's not worth the risk. We decided that she should come to me. Tim will be in Europe for two weeks. One of those weeks my mom will be here. It will be nice to have her all to myself. And the Bay Area is beautiful in March. It will be perfect.


----------



## LucyJ

Sounds perfect! It will be lovely to have her with you. My mum never made it to any of my scans but we did go baby shopping when I was about 7 months pregnant and it was so wonderful to be looking at baby things with her and not to have to rush past as it was to upsetting. She also got to feel the baby move it was very special.


----------



## heart tree

That sounds really lovely Lucy. Was she there for the birth? My mother is going to fly back out here for the birth as well. I imagine we might do some baby shopping when she's here in March just for fun.


----------



## LucyJ

No she was meant to be but because everything went a bit tits up she wasnt there well she was in the waiting room pacing like a crazy women convinced something had gone wrong because she hadnt heard anything from steve. I had to have a c-section and they would only let Steve into the room to wait with me (I was hoping my mum would also be allowed in but because I wasnt in labour & was going to theatre she wasnt allowed) and only he was allowed to go into theatre.


----------



## heart tree

Oh, that's too bad. She must have been a wreck! Good thing it all worked out perfectly in the end!


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- thanks for sharing the video of your little lemon... truly amazing:cloud9: I'm excited that you are excited:D Yay for buying your 1st pair of maternity pants. They are so comfy. It is so nice your mom will be able to visit and share the excitement

Round- congrats on officially being team BLUE:happydance:

Vicky- i hope your poor bum gets some much needed relief soon!

Have a nice weekend everyone!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah it did and luckily I had a lovely midwife who let my mum & dad come onto the ward after we were transfered from recovery. Due to a last mintue scan (as they werent convinced he was still breech) and them taking 20mins or so do to the spinal block, they just couldnt get it in the right place, by the time I'd had the c-section and was out of recovery visiting time was over. I was so worried mum & dad but as they moved us we were wheeled past mum & dad and the midwife told them to follow us down. I was so releaved as they got to hold him with in hours of being born. :cloud9:

My baby is 6 months today I can't believe its gone by as quick as it has. :cloud9:


----------



## roonsma

That's was lovely Lucy, i bet your Mum and Dad were so pleased!

Happy 6 months Benjamin :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Happy half birthday to Benjamin Lucy!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for more good scans! :happydance:

Happy 6 mo to Benjamin!


----------



## Allie84

Hello everyone! I'm back from my California trip. I've met my sister finally and it was amazing! It was such a blessing to meet her. It was a surreal experience for sure, but we got along famously and there was an instant connection. We talked a lot about nature vs. nuture while I was there...we seem to share many traits and have a certain commonality between us even though we were raised separately. It was fascinating. We seem to look a lot alike as well even though we have different moms. She loved Alistair as well and was just smitten with her nephew. 

I thought of you often as we were driving around, Hearty. I really want to meet up next time I'm there if you're up for it! So we stayed in Newark and she lives in Mountain View but we drove everywhere...up through Oakland, to San Fransisco, over to Muir Beach and we spent one day down in Santa Cruz. 

Now it's off to Scotland in three weeks (we fly through Heathrow but were able to get tickets all the way to Edinburgh for the same price so no stop in London :( ). Alistair was great with the traveling...I just nursed him on take off and landing and he was happy during the flights. People are lovely when you're travelling with an infant, very accomodating. I was a bit nervous without my usual flying dose of Xanax, though. 

What interesting conversation I've missed while away! I think all Disco moms are doing a great job parenting...and those who aren't moms yet will be just as great. There are such idiots out there. How sad is it that society has made us so jaded that people can view babies as manipulative? They are the purest humans there are...and can only _benefit_ from constant love and attention, in my opinion. Nato, how sad about your friend's boyfriend. He sounds like a kind of person I would not get on with. The things you've mentioned would have all really pushed my buttons. Btw,what advert did Jon work on? You said it was famous...is it the John Lewis ad that aired over Christmas? 

Megg, is it a proxy IPS address you use to watch British TV online? Or something else? I would love to do that instead of torrent....but I haven't figured it out yet, or at least, I'm too lazy to. 

Don't get me started on the mental health stigma. :nope:

Jen, Round and Hearty, wonderful to hear about your great scans!!! Beautiful video, Hearty. Your voice is different than I imagined.....in my head you sound very authorative lol. Jen, beautiful wee boy you have there in his kilt! Round, sorry the scan didn't offer much to help with the reflux. 

Hoping, sorry you caught Penny's cold and hope you feel better soon. 

Lucy, happy 6 months to Ben! Wow, it's flown by, hasn't it? 

Vicky, you poor dear. OUCH!! I really feel for you...good luck tomorrow.

Hello Sassy and roonsma and Jaymes and Virginia!!


----------



## Jaymes

Hi :wave: Allie! I was following your adventures on FB! Your sister does look a lot like you, especially when you hair was blonde. I never found traveling with an infant especially difficult. Nursing was fab for take off and landing! Bottle feeding works the same for non BF babies as its the suck/swallow that helps thier little ears. I would love to go to Scotland! I kind of fell in love while reading this series! I'd also love to go to Ireland. Oh and Paris too!!

As for me, I am in the tww, and it seems super slow! Lexi has RSV, and was exposed to fifths disease (in our church nursery), so I am hoping not to get it. I am also in hope that since I am still nursing (2x a day) that I'll produce enough antibodies for her to fight/get over it more quickly. Her pediatrician didn't seem too worried, but everything you read online makes RSV seem very scary.

:hugs: all around!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi All

Yes Allie thats the one, he wrote and produced the John Lewis advert - dont tell me its reached as far as Fargo?? A friend in the Virgin Islands said people were talking about it there. he's currently working on the one for next year now. 

I saw the pics too! she really does look like you - fantastic that you got on so well, thats lovely.

BOOOO hiss at no London stop over. You tease.

Megg - i was reading about babies whos parents seem over concerned or upset by their baby crying, and the baby also can in that case stop crying in reaction and offer reassuring smiles to their over concerned parent. Apart from the obvious with that, i find it amazing that the baby is trying to protect his/her parents from emotional distress. Its a fine balance as the baby has to see that you are concerned about their distress, but over concern can then create that reaction in the baby, as well as no concern at all being damaging. 

I did wonder if the baby i was was talking about was trying to protect herself by creating what she thought her parents wanted from her
I think where your emotions and reactions come from if you have insecure bonds are extremely likely to be from the False Self, created in reaction to the demands that inconsistent or negligent parents place on children. I know i have a problem with False Self. In some ways the False Self is necessary to allow you to function socially, however when it eclipses who you are, or you dont even know who you are, then its a problem. 

Happy 6 months to baby Ben!

Vic, hope your botty is getting better. 

Hoping, im still in maternity jeans. ahem. 

Hope you preggos are doing well!


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- it sounds like you had a wonderful time visiting your sister! I have a half sister as well. We grew up separately (her mom kidnapped her and my dad didnt see her again until she was a teenager) but we have so many things in common personality wise. We look completely different but you can tell she is my fathers daughter. 

Lucky you getting to go to Scotland.:thumbup: I cant wait to hear all about it! 

Jaymes- Good luck this cycle!!! I hope the antibodies help Lexi get over her cold quickly. It seems like Penny got sick almost as soon as I stopped breast feeding. 

Nato- I dont blame you they are a little piece of comfort heaven! I utubed Johns advert is it the one with the little boy waiting for Christmas? If so, I thought it was great and it got me excited for Christmas all over again! 

AFM- Im finally starting to get over my cold but guess who came to visit AF! Finally! Now I remember why I hated her so much. It has been over a year since I had my last period I was starting to get used to it:dohh:


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I am so happy for you and glad it went well. Yep you definitely look alike I loved the pics on FB. Gutted your not coming to London have a wondeful time in Scotland I havent been since I was little would love to go again. Alistair is a little jet setter glad the travelling went well.

Jaymes Im so excited for you trying again good luck in the TWW. Paris is beautiful I went with my college when I was doing A-levels and then with my parents it is an amazing city. Hope Lexi is better soon and you dont get it.

Nato thats really interesting and amazing that a baby would do that to protect his/her parents. I guess its all about finding the right balance. I loved the john lewis advert it was fantastic you have a talented hubby.

Hoping sorry AF has returned I havent had one yet I get cramping & AF sympotms but nothing. Glad your over your cold.

We took Ben swimming last night and it went well he had a bit of a whinge but I think that was down to the temperature could of done with it being a bit warmer. It was so sweet as he balled himself up like when he was first born and guess how he was inside me eventually he felt relaxed enough to kick his little legs :cloud9: so lovely. He also enjoyed licking the water of his daddys shoulder :dohh:


----------



## NatoPMT

Thats the one hoping! Ill post it in case any other foreigners want to watch a christmas advert in February

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSLOnR1s74o

my af turned up too, thankfully after 26 days not the originally feared 19 days 

Jaymes I had to google RSV - sounds nasty! Hope lexi is better soon, and hope youre pregnant soon! what DPO are you? eyes crossed

Holidays seem like a loooong way away to me. I have my eye on a long weekend in Marrakesh, which i LOVE. My favourite places so far are Marrakesh, Bangkok and New York. I like anywhere to do with shopping basically. 

Ah luce thats so sweet, licking the water off daddys shoulder. Is that the 1st time youve taken him swimming?


----------



## Megg33k

Allie - It's called "Expat Shield" and it's super easy to install and use. It spoofs your IP to a UK IP address and tricks anything and everything I've come up against. Here's the website for it: https://expatshield.com/


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah first time, we've planned to go before but things have always happened and we havent made it. Ive been thinking about going to a mum and baby swimming group they give you a free trial lesson to see what its like but wanted to go with Steve first. I was hoping it might tire him out a bit but if anything he had more energy. He didnt go down till 10pm and was up 3times during the night :dohh:

I love New York been trying to convince Steve that we should go back this year we had planned to go last may but I was pregnant so we didnt book anywhere. We definitely need a holiday.


----------



## jenny25

Megg is there one that can turn uk too USA ip ? Xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Jenny* - I was thinking the same thing...I can't watch any of my favorite USA shows!


----------



## NatoPMT

something weird is happening. I just pulled out a grey hair and examined it as you do, and it has a brown root??? 

i am made of magic.


----------



## LucyJ

> something weird is happening. I just pulled out a grey hair and examined it as you do, and it has a brown root???
> 
> i am made of magic.

:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Ta da lol xx


----------



## Jaymes

NatoPMT said:


> Thats the one hoping! Ill post it in case any other foreigners want to watch a christmas advert in February
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSLOnR1s74o
> 
> my af turned up too, thankfully after 26 days not the originally feared 19 days
> 
> Jaymes I had to google RSV - sounds nasty! Hope lexi is better soon, and hope youre pregnant soon! what DPO are you? eyes crossed
> 
> Holidays seem like a loooong way away to me. I have my eye on a long weekend in Marrakesh, which i LOVE. My favourite places so far are Marrakesh, Bangkok and New York. I like anywhere to do with shopping basically.
> 
> Ah luce thats so sweet, licking the water off daddys shoulder. Is that the 1st time youve taken him swimming?

O M G!!! That made me teary eyed, you DH is truly talented! 

Then again I told Bee she was beautiful (all you guys talking about mother/daughter relationships...) and got all teary! I try to remember to tell her she is pretty and such when she is NOT at her best... ie she has just woken up and has bed head and morning breath. LOL, just one of the things I want her to know she is pretty even without all the extras.


----------



## vickyd

Hello all!

Ive been wallowing in self pity the past few days but have decided to try and snap out of it as of today!

Hero's birthday didnt go very well..As usual my MIL and SIL totally got on my tits and this time to a point where I hung my head and avoided eye contact with anyone in the fear that id loose my rag... Along with everything else they brought Hero clothes that she cant wear till she is like 4 years old. Aparently babies grow THAT fast and im an idiot for wanting to exchange them. Also apparently i wasnt very clear when I STRESSED that she really needed clothes right now as shes outgrown almost everything...Whatever im over it!

My boil is finally healing, tomorrow i have an appointment to see if i can stp my antibiotic combo finally. I have a permanent foul taste in my mouth that has left me with almost no sense of taste apart from when i wolf down chocolate.

thats all folks!


----------



## Megg33k

Just got around to watching the ad. That's so sweet, Nato. He did fabulously!!! :cloud9:

About spoofing a US IP address: If you use Firefox, apparently this will do it: https://foxyproxy.mozdev.org/ I think you just choose the country you want to spoof... I think. I dunno. Never had to spoof a US IP. lol

That sucks, Vicky. :( I'm glad you're healing though!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Vicky, I'm so sorry! Sod what they say and go exchange the clothes...Happy Birthday to Hero. Glad you're on the mend. 

Aww Lucy, how fun you took Ben swimming. It sounds like such fun. 

Nato, that's such a great ad. It got me all emotional the first time I saw it and this time it made me want Christmas again, haha. You have a talented hubby.

HELP!!!! I'm at my wit's end today. To those with babies, how/when/where do your babies nap?!?!

Alistair has learned to suck his thumb..._when_ he's alert. As he gets closer to sleep he can't get his thumb in there and it makes him upset. He's used to falling asleep with a pacifier but now that he has his thumb he won't take the pacifier as easily. He pushes it out with his thumb but then can't get his thumb in his mouth. He also appears to be fighting sleep. This is all new as of today! I can't get him to nap and have been trying for 2 hours. I've tried rocking him to sleep (he wakes up when I put him down...doesn't do this at night)...laying him in his crib and his swing. I think I'll try bassinett now. I'm wondering if I'm just confusing him but he's sooooooooooo tired.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky-:hugs: your MIL & SIL sound like a piece of work. I'm glad you survived Hero's birthday and hopefully you can get off the antibiotics soon

Allie- Penny has a morning nap around 10 (about 30 mins-1 hour), afternoon nap around 12:30 (about an hour-2 hrs) then she will take about 2-3 20 minute cat naps between 4 & 7. She normally naps on our bed or in her moses basket. She almost always has a binky at nap time.

Have you tried swaddling him? When Penny fights her naps we swaddle and she is out within 5 minutes...


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I think you show amaing self control with them. I find that so strange that they bought Hero clothes for when shes 4 doesnt make sense.
:hugs:

Alle Im not much help really Ben doesnt really nap (and if he does theres no pattern to it) he will have one in the mornings usually but he comes into bed for a feed then will fall asleep and I'll leave him there why I get dressed, sort washing do bits and pieces hes not usually sleep for long. If we go out he will tend to have a sleep in his pram sometimes I take him for a walk so he will sleep but as soon as we're home he'll wake up. I struggle getting him down in the day as normally as soon as I move him/put him down he wakes up. Ive been a bit naughty lately as he hasnt been sleeping to great at night and Ive been exhausted Ive let him sleep on me in the afternoons so we both get a rest.


----------



## grandbleu

*Allie* - Another no-napper baby here and I don't force it really. He only will nap if I'm out walking with him in the baby carrier otherwise even if he falls asleep in my arms after a feed he'll wake up in 5 minutes. Sorry can't help you so much - I figure the older and more active he gets he'll just have to nap so just waiting for that time to come.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow Vicky, how you didn't punch them I'll never know, well done for keeping your cool.

I love Marrakesh too Nato, not sure we'd go back with Pops though.

Allie - I'm a terrible mean strict Mummy, I know some people would totally judge the way I am with Poppy but it works for us. I put Poppy down in her cot to nap as soon as she shows me she's sleepy (rubbing eyes etc) I've done this since 8 weeks and she's a pro napper! Have you got a mobile or something to soothe him whilst he's trying to drop off. Around Alistairs age, he should be napping around every 2 hours, seems alot but it's to avoid them getting over tired.

AFM - I had a fab weekend in Centreparcs, we took Poppy swimming for the first time which she loved, we're starting her at swimming lessions next week. WWe've just found a new house and will be finally getting out from the in-laws this month :wohoo:
My baby is 8 months today and it's Milo's V-Day, great day all round!xxx


----------



## vickyd

happy B-day Poppy and happy V-day Milo!!!!

Im not even gonna contribute to the napping issue, as you all know Hero is the worst napper/sleeper on the whole thread even now that shes walking and tiring herself out lol!

I've come to the conclusion that my MIL and SIL do this kind of crap on purpose to see when im gonna loose it! There is no other logical explanation!


----------



## NatoPMT

Congrats on V Day!!! Its a reassuring milestone to reach, not that you need reassuring of course

Thanks for comments on Johns ad, he's doing so well at work

Vic, Im sick of interfering old *******s - shall i come over there and give them a tongue lashing for you. 

Allie - I have an arsenal of tactical manoeuvres for Eloise's nap time - as soon as she rubs her eyes, yawns or gets a bit grumpy i swing into action. She didnt have a schedule or routine until 2 weeks ago and now shes like clockwork so he might settle into something at 3-3.5 months (which i read often happens)

I have an exercise ball which i hold her and bounce on it and that and usually sends her off. Otherwise she gets a spin rounds the block in her pram, or put in the pram and pushed back and forth in front of the oven extractor fan. I put a hot water bottle in her basket before her nap and take it out when i put her in and stops her waking up when i put her down. I also bought one of those battery rocking chairs and that sometimes works. 

It sounds like an awful lot of faffing but its not so bad and i know one of those things will work and she is a good napper - doesnt wake up once shes down and sleeps well at night so its working for us

My mum says she used to put my sisters thumb in her mouth and position it so its jammed in by the arm of the chair so it couldnt fall out

he will get the hang of it. it all changes so quickly that it will be a different problem next week


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Ive been a bit naughty lately as he hasnt been sleeping to great at night and Ive been exhausted Ive let him sleep on me in the afternoons so we both get a rest.

Eloise wont sleep on me now, or rarely, i miss that! 

She's so independent and wants to be in her chair or on the floor. I dont see owt wrong with having a cuddly snooze myself.


----------



## LucyJ

Ben went through a phase of not sleeping on us but since his teeth have been playing up hes been a bit more cuddly. Its the transfer that we have problems with as soon as I move him he wakes we use a hot water bottle at night so maybe I should try that in the day. He doesnt get to grumpy though and sometimes he can be rubbing his eyes/ yawning and I'll get him to sleep he'll have 15mins and wake up full of the joys of spring! Maybe he doesnt need as much sleep. My mum bought him this wonderful mobile with rainforest sounds and beethoven (my nephew has it and loves it he drifts of into a restful sleep) but Benjamin gets so exicted at the animals going round he ends up more awake :dohh: Hes in his cot now chatting away to them and kicking his little legs up and down. 

Sassy I dont think your a mean mummy I think its what works for you and Poppy. She is a great little sleeper. Happy 8 months Poppy and happy V day Milo :hugs: yay to the new house. I want to go to centreparcs never been before but it always looks fun.


----------



## Megg33k

Happy B-day, Poppy!!! :cake: Happy V-Day, Milo!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you everyone!! I've been given lots of good tips. I'll keep trying everything!

Alistair is currently sleeping...has been for 2 minutes lol. I took your advice and put him down at the first signs of tiredness. He's in his bassinet with his musical seahorse and his pacifier, his favorite toy dangling above him. He kept spitting out his pacifier and whimpering so I kept going over and putting it back in, silently (if I talk or smile he gets all excited).

Lucy, Alistair is the same as Ben...he gets more awake at the mobile above his crib, watching it go around in circles. 

It appears he loves sleeping to loud classic rock. Yesterday after giving up I was cleaning to Paul Simon and he fell straight asleep haha.

Happy V Day, Milo!!!! Happy 8 months, Poppy! :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well done allie, I hope he napped well.xx


----------



## jenny25

Baby's heartbeat xxx


I wanted to share something on Photobucket with you!

See the fullsize version at: https://s1264.photobucket.com/album...tion=view¤t=31c34cb1.mp4&evt=user_media_share


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jenny25

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/th_31c34cb1.jpg


----------



## LucyJ

Aww Jen thats lovely :hugs: how are you feeling?


----------



## jenny25

Aww thanks hub today is the first time I've heard puddings hb it's so great and comforting too hear I'm doing fine hun just really tired and Gavin a few boughts of panick attacks which is scaring me a little but doing fine how are you and little Ben doing xx


----------



## LucyJ

We're doing good thanks tired well I am he seems to cope on not much sleep little monkey :haha:

It is an amazing sound my dopplar was one of the best buys I made when I was pregnant so reasurring and a wonderful sound. Sorry about the panic attacks hope they ease up for you must be scary.

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Awwww hun aarron loved his sleep when he was little I hope things ease up abit for you xxxx
Yeah I think it was all too do with the snow scared I was going to fall and aarrons been acting up but it's all good just now xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sharing my V-day chub with you all :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1199.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LucyJ

You look fab such a cute bump :thumbup: how are you feeling?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fat! Honestly I feel gross, stupid maybe but i hate it! SPD is killing, Poppy's been teething poor thing so im pretty tired but other than that I'm all good. Seeing my consultant tomorrow about delivery which I'm not looking forward to but I'll feel better once I know the plan.xx


----------



## Jaymes

Cute Bump Sassy! You don't look fat at all! That was me at about 12 weeks, LOL.


----------



## heart tree

OMG Sassy, you look so amazing! Happy V day too! You are not fat at all! 

Sorry I haven't been around. I haven't had a laptop at home and I hate typing long posts on my phone. I'm going to read back today and properly post.

First I'm going to go to a prenatal yoga class. First one ever. More later...

Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## Round2

Sassy, you look awesome! Happy V-Day too. I hope you feel better soon.

Allie, you and your sister do look so much a like. That's wonderful that you were able to connect with her. I've got a ton of half brothers and sisters, but I've never met any of them. Sorry you're having troubles with napping. I remember that stage...it became an obsession for me! All I could think about was how to get her to nap! You'll figure out a routine eventually.

Vicky, I'm sorry Hero's birthday wasn't what you hoped for. I can't believe your MIL and SIL are deliberately trying to do stuff to annoy you. As if you don't have enough on your plate already. Man, I wish you lived here - I've got a basement full of girls clothes that I won't need!!

AFM, just got back from my morphology scan. Everything was great, except he was moving so much they couldn't get very good pictures of his face. I have to go back in a few weeks for another scan. My NT results came back too... 1 in 170000 risk. Boy, I didn't realize how nervous I was about this scan till I got there. The tech was really good though, she put my mind at ease fast.


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- your bump is adorable!!! thanks for sharing... and in no way are you fat! You will get your shape back in no time:D

Hearty & Round- do we get a bump pic too?

Have fun at yoga, Hearty!

I'm so glad you had a great scan and great results, Round:D

Hi everyone!


----------



## Round2

You know, I've tried to get a bump shot a few times, but it always comes out blurry. Is there a good way to do it myself?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks girls, you've made me feel better about my figure, I'm very much looking forward to getting skinny again!

Hospital tomorrow, I hope the snow stops or I won't be able to make it :-(


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy hope all goes well at your appointment today.

Yay round thats great news glad all went well :happydance:

Amanda enjoy prenatal yoga :flower:

Afm: took Benjamin to the drs yesterday as his reflux seems to have got really bad again wednesday night was a horrific night worse in a long time he was up most of the night was sick all over me then his bed and then ours I picked him up and he was sick over my shoulder didnt realise untill I put my hand in it, lovely. He ended up sleeping in bed with us once Id done a quick change. Dr said to continue on gaviscon and up his solids then come back in 2 weeks she will weigh and measure him again. Shes also going to speak to a peads dr for advice. Yesterday was much better managed to get him to have a 50min nap in his cot and last night he was up twice in the night so much much better. Fingers crossed wed night was just a blip. Its horrid here wet, miserable and no snow.


----------



## Jaymes

Happy 15 weeks Hearty! :hug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

15 weeks? Wow that flew by :wohoo:

Just saw your pic of lexi on fb, are they socks she's wearing? I need then for poppy, there sooooo cute.xx


----------



## heart tree

OMG! Jaymie, you have a BFP?????

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys got my extraction done today owie that's all xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG, that's amazing. Congrats.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Happy 15 weeks Hearty :happydance:

Omg Jaymes congratulations :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- happy 15 weeks!!!:happydance:

Jaymes- CONGRATS ON THE BFP:happydance: how exciting!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Happy 15 weeks Amanda :happydance:

I've said it in your journal too....but congratulations Jaymie :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Jaymes!!!!

Happy 15 weeks Hearty :happydance:


----------



## Jaymes

Sassy_TTC said:


> 15 weeks? Wow that flew by :wohoo:
> 
> Just saw your pic of lexi on fb, are they socks she's wearing? I need then for poppy, there sooooo cute.xx

No, they're Baby Legs! Little legwarmers! I have TONS! <3 them!
They sell them on ebay too!


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie, I saw your test on the Pregnancy Test thread, but will you post them here for us to ogle?

And keep posting them for the next several days so we can watch the progression? I'm a serious line addict.


----------



## Jaymes

It's official...


Spoiler
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6853678941_933dc4b409.jpg The FRER doesn't lie...


----------



## heart tree

I can see a line on all of them, but that's a strong FRER line for 9dpo! :happydance:

Progression pics are a must!

Congrats again!!!


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks! I was surprised by the strength of it too. I saw it at the 1 minute mark.


----------



## heart tree

Twins!


----------



## Jaymes

Haha! That's kind of scary! I have a few influencing factors. Did you know that conceiving while bf'ing increases the chances by 9%? My father has a set of twin brothers (fraternal) and my grandfather has been doing our family tree, there is one set (generally) per generation... Also, I am over 35, and not a vegan. So there is always the possibility.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! OMG! OMG! Congrats, Jaymie!! :wohoo:

Happy 15 Weeks, Hearty! :yipee:

Sorry about the extraction pain, Jen! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes amazing lines :wohoo:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oohh I'm so buying those for poppy, too bloody cute.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS*

*to Jaymes!!!!*​
lovely news!!! ooOOooooOooo at possible twins. We need disco twins, we are owed twins, its gonna happen at some point 

Happy 15 weeks Hearty! 

(i am eyeing up legwarmers now too. stop making me buy stuff)

Jen hope youre better soon

Luce, sorry bout Bens tummy troubles


----------



## NatoPMT

ps its a year today since my bfp. Eloise is sort of a year old. when shes only 16 weeks old.


----------



## vickyd

Wow Congrats Jaymes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didnt realise you were even ttc again!!! Holy smokes you already have 3 how the hell do you manage them and where does the strength come for number 4???? Im debating everyday with myself for number 2...

Happy "sorta" birthday eloise!!!

happy 15 weeks Hearty!!!!!

Round i wonder if you could find out how much the shipping cost would be to Greece for a box of all that clothes you got stashed up.....??? Im gonna make a call to the post office next week and find out!

AFM, things here are pretty rocky at the moment...We have a threat of bankrupsy hanging over our heads combined with thr usual rioting ect....The new austerity measures are hell, we already have a 25% unemployment rate and almost 50% for 25-30 year olds. We are in for some really rough years whatever happens.... On a lighter note, our company has decided to invest in Spanish lessons for the managers so im starting Spanish on Monday!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy 1 Year since BFP, Nato! :)

That sounds pretty rough, Vicky! :( Yay for Spanish though. That's my next language to learn... if I ever manage to finish German!


----------



## heart tree

Happy birthBFPday Eloise!!!

Vicky, I've been reading about Greece. I'd tell you to come to California but we're practically on the brink of bankruptcy as well. Not quite as bad, but we're not doing very well either. Sounds like your job is pretty stable though. That's really good news. And Spanish lessons! Look at you go!

I still haven't properly caught up. Bad Hearty.

Allie if you're reading, I'm so glad you had a great time with your sister. And you both look alike. It's incredible! On Thursday I was in Newark meeting with a client. We might have been in Newark at the same time. That's one of the areas I do my home visits in. If you were in Oakland, you were only 10 minutes away from me! Next time you have to let me know. I'd love to meet you!

I did that prenatal yoga class on Thursday and was completely intimidated. All of the other women were huge! I was the only one without a real bump. We had to go around and introduce ourselves and say how far along we were. I told them I felt very unpregnant sitting next to them. They all laughed. I wanted to shrink. But, it felt really good to do it, so I'm going back for more today. Big preggo women scare me.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, tri-lingual is where it's at! You could become a spy!


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg, tri-lingual is where it's at! You could become a spy!

Indeed! :) I have a lot more than German and Spanish on my hit list of languages to learn though. There's also Mandarin, French, Russian, Italian, and Swedish. I'm a weirdo. I like to learn.


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> Wow Congrats Jaymes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didnt realise you were even ttc again!!! Holy smokes you already have 3 how the hell do you manage them and where does the strength come for number 4???? Im debating everyday with myself for number 2...

Honestly, going from one to two was harder than two to three. Lexi is pretty laid back, and the older two help out so much! I am not afraid of another. My Dr won't be thrilled, that's part of the reason I'm not going to make an appt right away.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty you better get used to big fat preggos, youll be one of them soon enough lol! Naw i bet you will be a sassy type preggo!

Jaymie sorry if you mentioned this before, but why will your doc be unhappy about your new pregnancy?

Today was the first day in over a week that i was allowed to have a proper full body shower! man we so take for granted the simple things in life lol! i came out of that shower looking like a prune but incredibly happy!


----------



## Jaymes

She was very much pushing me to get my tubes tied. I think 4 c sections make her nervous... Me too a little. This is absolutly the last one for us. (We plan on both having a little work done.) She was very shocked at Lexi's birth by how little scar tissue I have. I don't scar easily, and I heal fast.


----------



## LucyJ

Happy BFP Birthday Eloise!

Vicky sorry things are so bad. Thats exicting news about your job learning spanish.

Hearty you'll have a big bump before you know it so exciting :happydance:

Jaymes when are you going to see your dr. Its good that you heal quickly.

Wow megg your amazing and have inspired me to look into learning a language I always said I would but never have well apart from at school. I do have my stage one in british sign language cant afford to do my stage two unfortunately. Do you go to classes or use one of the audio lessons?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm using Rosetta Stone software. It's an incredibly easy system. It uses complete submersion, as they never utter a word of your native language in the teaching. They teach you the way you learned your native language... word association with photographs. So, it starts with 4 pictures: man, woman, girl, boy. Then, it displays the proper term for one of them at the top of the screen: das Mädchen. You have to choose which one that describes, even if by trial and error. It goes through the terms for the other 3 one at a time: der Mann, die Frau, der Junge. You choose as it goes along. Man = der Mann. Woman = die Frau. Girl = das Mädchen. Boy = der Junge. It says them too, so you know the proper pronunciations... like 'J' sounds like 'Y' and 'E' at the end of a word is NEVER silent. So, Junge is (as best I can guess to phonetically write it) yoon-geh. :shrug: I really like the system so far. Most languages have 3-5 levels, and each level equates to 1 proper year of classes. I'm about 3/4 of the way through 1 level of German (I thought I was almost done, but I was wrong LOL). I definitely couldn't say everything I needed to yet, but I could work out a good bit of written German, I think.


----------



## heart tree

Megg is Rosetta Stone expensive? I really want to learn Spanish and have thought about getting Rosetta Stone. It sounds like a great way to learn.


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... There's a chance that I'm one of those terrible people who pirate software. :/ Apparently, it's ~$400 for the 5 level course. If you're not opposed to pirated software, I'd be happy to send you a copy though. The software plus the all 5 levels would fit on 1 DVD. Just sayin'.


----------



## VGibs

Megg does the software have a lot of different languages? Or do you have to get software for one?? Im not sure I explained myself well there but I hope you catch my drift.


----------



## jenny25

Here is a better video of puddings hb


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/th_7458a24e.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

VGibs said:


> Megg does the software have a lot of different languages? Or do you have to get software for one?? Im not sure I explained myself well there but I hope you catch my drift.

You have to buy each language separately if you get it legally.I, however, have 32 languages downloaded:

Arabic (3 levels)
Chinese - Mandarin (3 levels)
Danish (1 level)
Dutch (3 levels)
English - American (5 levels)
English - British (3 levels)
Filipino - Tagalong (2 levels)
French (3 levels)
German (5 levels)
Greek (3 levels)
Hebrew (2 levels)
Hindi (3 levels)
Indonesian (1 level)
Irish (1 level)
Italian (3 levels)
Japanese (3 levels)
Korean (3 levels)
Latin (1 level)
Pashto (1 level)
Persian - Farsi (3 levels)
Polish (1 level)
Portugese (3 levels)
Russian (3 levels)
Spanish - Latin America (5 levels)
Spanish - Spain (5 levels)
Swahili (1 level)
Swedish (3 levels)
Thai (1 level)
Turkish (1 level)
Viatnamese (1 level)
Welsh (1 level)

The '1 level' ones, I think, were only released with 1 level. They're in an older, much less slick format. I'd happily send you any you wanted though! :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Megg* - I was a language teacher (Spanish) and immersion is totally the best/fastest way to learn a language...that's the reason I moved to France was to learn French! I love learning languages...OH really wants to learn Italian and I am completely interested in learning Chinese (Mandarin) - we have Chinese friends here and their English is not super and I would love to be able to at least communicate a little in their native language. I think learning languages totally keeps the brain alive and makes traveling more fun. Can I PM you?

PS. *Hearty* - your bump will come! I felt like I went through the I had a big Indian dinner last night stage forever and then all the sudden proper bumpage popped. 24-36 weeks was amazing...after that I just didn't want to get any bigger.


----------



## VGibs

Megg - My father speaks scots gaelic so I'd be super interested in the Irish! I know the basics but I'd like to learn the difference between the too! Could you send me that one? I'd be your best friend forever! haha


----------



## Round2

Jaymes! Yay, wow that was fast! Congrats to you.

Megg, I'm so impressed. I work for the government and everyone in my department speaks french. I've been trying to learn for years, maybe I'll give this a shot.

Hearty, don't worry - the bump will come. My doctor actually told me this week I wasn't gaining enough weight! I've gained 7 lbs...but lost 3lbs this month. Same thing happened my first pregnancy and then I caught up the in the third trimester. You body will tell you went to eat. 

Nato, happy BFP anniversary! I remember the day so well! I knew you were knocked up and hiding it from us.

Congrats Jenny, such a sweet sound!

AFM, we just booked a trip to Disney World next month! So last minute, but it just kind of hit us that this will be the last time we can give our little girl all our attention. She's at the perfect age and TBH we could use some family de-stress time away. I'm so excited, I can't wait to get out of all this cold crappy weather. Hmm...guess I need to go buy some summer maternity clothes!!


----------



## Megg33k

grandbleu said:


> *Megg* - I was a language teacher (Spanish) and immersion is totally the best/fastest way to learn a language...that's the reason I moved to France was to learn French! I love learning languages...OH really wants to learn Italian and I am completely interested in learning Chinese (Mandarin) - we have Chinese friends here and their English is not super and I would love to be able to at least communicate a little in their native language. I think learning languages totally keeps the brain alive and makes traveling more fun. Can I PM you?
> 
> PS. *Hearty* - your bump will come! I felt like I went through the I had a big Indian dinner last night stage forever and then all the sudden proper bumpage popped. 24-36 weeks was amazing...after that I just didn't want to get any bigger.

Of course you can PM me! I'd love to help! :)



VGibs said:


> Megg - My father speaks scots gaelic so I'd be super interested in the Irish! I know the basics but I'd like to learn the difference between the too! Could you send me that one? I'd be your best friend forever! haha

Sure thing, hun! Let me know where to send it!



Round2 said:


> Jaymes! Yay, wow that was fast! Congrats to you.
> 
> Megg, I'm so impressed. I work for the government and everyone in my department speaks french. I've been trying to learn for years, maybe I'll give this a shot.
> 
> Hearty, don't worry - the bump will come. My doctor actually told me this week I wasn't gaining enough weight! I've gained 7 lbs...but lost 3lbs this month. Same thing happened my first pregnancy and then I caught up the in the third trimester. You body will tell you went to eat.
> 
> Nato, happy BFP anniversary! I remember the day so well! I knew you were knocked up and hiding it from us.
> 
> Congrats Jenny, such a sweet sound!
> 
> AFM, we just booked a trip to Disney World next month! So last minute, but it just kind of hit us that this will be the last time we can give our little girl all our attention. She's at the perfect age and TBH we could use some family de-stress time away. I'm so excited, I can't wait to get out of all this cold crappy weather. Hmm...guess I need to go buy some summer maternity clothes!!

You definitely should!


----------



## heart tree

Megg, you are going to have to mail a lot of things now! LOL! I'd love to take you up on your offer. Do you still have my address or do you need me to PM you. I can't decide which Spanish. My step father was from Spain so I still have family in Spain. But I live in California where there is a huge Latin American population. Hmmmm... Probably the Latin American one. It would help me in my career. You are awesome!

Round, half way there tomorrow! Thanks for sharing about the weight gain. I ate 2 desserts yesterday just for the calories. I didn't really want to.

Grand, 24 weeks! I don't want to wait that long! LOL! I'm really hoping I'll pop by 20 weeks when my mother is here visiting. 

Jen, I haven't listened yet. My hubby is sitting right next to me and watching TV. I'll wait until he leaves. Congrats just the same. So happy for you.


----------



## jenny25

I feel so sick tonight I can only manage one main meal a day and my mil has cooked a roast it's still sitting down stairs and I don't think I can face it :-( xx


----------



## heart tree

Jen, lovely sound hon. (Hubby finally left the house so I could listen!)

Sorry you aren't feeling well, but it's a good sign! Just keep remembering the wonderful reason why you are feeling so awful.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Hun x oh I know it's good I love my food as well and I really wanted to eat I took a couple of bites and that was it xx


----------



## vickyd

Today i managed to get hot olive oil all over my chest and boobs.... Thankfully i had my burn cream within arms reached and havent scarred too badly, just some nasty blistering and redness. 2012 has not started out great accident and healthwise for us!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats Jaymes!

Sorry about the burn Vic :(


----------



## LucyJ

Oh vicky you poor thing you really arent having much luck. Sounds painful hope its not to bad and heals quickly. :hugs:

They're advertising the rosseta stone looks like a good way to learn. My friends parents moved to france a few years ago her mum didnt speak a word of french she picked it up really quickly.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky you are not having a good time of it, are you? Burns and boils, oh my! Heal up my darling.

Hi Dazed, how are you doing babe?


----------



## Jaymes

POAS porn alert...


Spoiler
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7179/6862577423_ae6470c049_m.jpg 
The top one is from last night for comparison.

I bought digi tests today. I'm going to try to hold out until Valentines day.

Last night I told DH that I had a headache and some wicked MS. Apparently he didn't get it and thought I was saying I was having a miscarriage. I didn't figure out that is what he thought until today, no wonder he was acting weird. If only he got the BnB lingo!


----------



## Jaymes

Sorry about the hot oil Vicky. OUCH!

Megg, I'd pay for it! I'd Love to learn Latin Spanish.

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes. :flower:


----------



## VGibs

Megg - Does email work??? [email protected]


----------



## Jaymes

Oh, I just couldn't help myself!


Spoiler
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6866302459_5dc86a87a0_z.jpg


----------



## Round2

Oh Vicky, you poor thing. You've got a serious bout of good luck coming your way after all this crap!!

Yay Jaymes! Congrats on the digi! I love the term 'POAS Porn' - it makes me giggle!


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie, I was going to ask you about line progressions. I'm a POAS porn addict! Thanks for giving me something to look at.

Though I do love looking at double pink lines too. Just sayin'

If you feel like indulging my addiction.


----------



## Jaymes

Round2 said:


> Oh Vicky, you poor thing. You've got a serious bout of good luck coming your way after all this crap!!
> 
> Yay Jaymes! Congrats on the digi! I love the term 'POAS Porn' - it makes me giggle!

He He, I have to admit I borrowed that term from Sparkly I <3 it too!!



heart tree said:


> Jaymie, I was going to ask you about line progressions. I'm a POAS porn addict! Thanks for giving me something to look at.
> 
> Though I do love looking at double pink lines too. Just sayin'
> 
> If you feel like indulging my addiction.

Just for you...

Spoiler
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7179/6862577423_ae6470c049_m.jpg Last night and this morning :D


----------



## heart tree

Looking good! Feel free to keep posting them!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hehe Amanda sounds like you have a real poas fetish!

Ouchie ouch vicky, you poor thing, actually can't believe how much shit you've had these last few weeks, defo time for a break.x


----------



## Jaymes

Here is my test from this am...


Spoiler
Top is from Sat, Middle is from Yesterday and bottom is from today!!
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7051/6869052025_dc612e790a_m.jpg

Could anybody look at my chart and tell me what is going on? I have 2 distinct dips, and that would normally worry me, but my tests are getting darker... I know I have an erratic BBT, and I think I stopped charting when pregnant with Lexi around this time because it was stressing me out. What do you guys think?:shrug:

Just looked and it was the exact same DPO I got the dip... Maybe it's not a bad thing and I shouldnt worry about it!


----------



## Dazed

Jaymes - Step away from the thermometer. Its doing you no good to keep temping. You ARE preggo and nothing is going to tell you otherwise!

Amanda - I'm doing very well thank you darling. Trying a derail fertility trick currently, but not pinning my hopes on it. I must say that I am amazingly calm right now, but I don't intend for it to last. I went into this cycle with every intention of using OPK's again, but when it came down to start using them, I kept finding every excuse in the book not to. How are you doing? Are we going to get a bloat pic?

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Jaymes

Dazed, thank you. I know...

Wow woman! You are showing huge restraint not using the opk's. At least it would be for me. :thumbup: fxed this is your month! 

:dust:


----------



## Dazed

LOL, thanks Jaymes.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

The temping thing never worked for me, always drove me crazy so I gave up, suggest you do to.xx


----------



## Jaymes

I think it makes me a little nuts too. I know the Thermometer beeping @ 4:30 am drives my dh nuts! LOL!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- you are amazing! I&#8217;ve been dying to learn Spanish and considered doing so after I finished my Nutrition degree but it was just too expensive. If you wouldn&#8217;t mind I would love if you could send me a Spanish cd also. I would be more than happy to compensate you. Let me know if it is possible and I will PM you.:thumbup:

Hearty- like the other girls said your bump will come soon:D. I didn&#8217;t start gaining weigh until about 20 weeks and did not have a proper bump until about 24 weeks. I gained most of my weight in 3rd tri. I was sad that I didn't get a proper bump right away but looking back on it I'm glad because I think the slow belly growth is what helped keep the stretch marks away.:thumbup:

Nato- Happy BFP day to you and Eloise! I was just thinking that this time last year we were busy making Penny. She was conceived the 13th or 14th (Valentines day) last year. I can&#8217;t believe how fast the time is going!!!

Jen- I&#8217;m at work so couldn&#8217;t hear the heart beat but I&#8217;m sure it is lovely.:flower: Sorry you are feeling sick but MS is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy&#8230; only a few more weeks and you will be over the hump

Round- I&#8217;m excited for you going to Disney world! I went when I was 12 and absolutely loved Animal Kingdom. Your little girl is going to have a blast. 

Vicky- Wow! That sounds painful:nope:. I&#8217;m glad the cream was handy and hope 2012 gets better for you:hugs:

Dazed- I&#8217;m glad you are calm these days. FX that you are next in line for a healthy BFP

Jaymes- loving the progressing lines & digi!!! Maybe the dip is implantation&#8230;

Afm- Saturday was our first night away from Penny. We stayed in downtown Denver and had dinner and then out to a lounge with some friends. We had a lot of fun and it was awesome to have some alone time but I was so ready to go home and cuddle with my baby. She was grinning from ear to ear when we walked in the door and baby talking like she was trying to tell us about her girl's night with grandma:cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, I'm happy to send any language to any of you. No problem! It has to be a physical address though. The files are too big to email, unfortunately. Just shoot me a PM with the language(s) you want and the address you it mailed to. I'll probably do it sometime this week. :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

double post


----------



## NatoPMT

Happy conception anniversary to Penny! ahh this time last year she was just a wiggler and an egg, yet to meet. Eloise was a teeny tiny blastocyst. 

That teeny tiny blastocyst has been making some serious noise tonight

Rounders - your NT risks are ridiculous! i have never heard the like! You must be veeery relieved

Vics - hope youre feeling better, you are Calamity Victoria at the moment. Seen Athens on the news again, it must be awful there 

Dazed, good luck! Whatcha up to for your birthday? 

Hearty, i was in maternity jeans from 8 weeks, i was one of those preggos you are scared of. BOO. You will be scared of yourself very soon

Jen, lovely! 

Megg, vorsprung durch technik (only german i know) 

Jaymes... we are in double dip recession, your bean is very current. Now snap the thermometer and sit on your hands missy!

Luce, hows Bens reflux? is he any better?


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I just busted out laughing at your reply:haha: thanks for the laugh today:D


----------



## jenny25

Well had a scan today pudding has so grown I was like wow and there is no indication of any bladder problems wooo hoo 


There is pictures in my journal xx


----------



## hoping:)

AWESOME news Jen:happydance:


----------



## Dazed

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed, good luck! Whatcha up to for your birthday?

Not a damn thing. Took that week off of work just to relax and forget the world around me. Can't say I'm looking forward to another decade older.


----------



## Allie84

Hello everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend....

Jaymes, I love looking at the double lines as well. Keep posting! A BFP is just such a happy sight!! And yay for a pregnant digi. :happydance: Don't worry about temping, it's meaningless now, especially considering it was the same with Lexi.

Megg, look at you go!! I'd love the first French and the Spanish level 4 or 5, if you can!! I minored in Spanish in college...I don't know why schools don't do the immersion way of teaching. :shrug: I know the foreign service does....I'll PM you my address as it's different than the year we did Christmas cards. 

Dazed, I really reeeeally hope this is your cycle. :hugs:

Hoping, glad you enjoyed your night away. I could just picture Penny babbling. I looooove baby talk. It's the most rewarding thing, along with baby giggles! 

Awww at baby blasocyst Eloise and just conceived Penny!!! :) I think Alistair was a dirty thought around this time last year, _very_ nearly conceived.

Jen, glad you had a good scan and everything is looking great! :hugs:

Hearty, your bump will come. I was getting annoyed when at 20+ weeks I was being offered alcoholic drinks at a wedding. I only gained 20 lbs the entire pregnancy, mostly at the end (but I didn't escape stretch marks). I had to laugh that you ate two desserts but "didn't want to".....I wish I had that problem!!!!! :haha:

Round, have a great time at Disneyworld!! We went two years ago...have you ever been? My favorites are the Epcot Center and the movie park....can't think of what it's called. As your'e pregnant you'll be able to do a lot at Epcot and the movie one since a lot of it is experience-based entertainment and not as much 'rides'. 

Vicky, you poor thing!!! I hope your burn heals soon. When it rains it pours...but this means good things are still to come. I was reading about the riots in Athens and thought of you. How's it going?


ETA: AFM, just kind of stressed about my mom again. This time it's her physical health more than her mental health that's on the decline. I found out she's on blood pressure medication, cholesterol and triglyceride medication, pain medication for a bad back.....in addition to all of her psychological medication. It's just really unsettling. I had a dream last night she died (well, I woke up before I found out for sure :(). I'm just worrying so much about her. And her attitude is really one of a quiter...she makes it sound like she'd rather die of heart disease than change her lifestyle. 

On a happier note, Alistair is 3 months today. :) He rolled over for the first time deliberately (he's done it on accident before a few times) over the weekend, and he's started grabbing toys and putting them in his mouth just this past weekend as well. So adorable and wonderful!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Jen congratulations on a good scan :happydance:

Round that sounds like a great idea and you all have a fantastic time at disneyworld.

Allie I went when I was about 17 and loved epcot and universal studios we went back a few years later well had a day stop of before going on somewhere else and went to mgm studios loved it. Sorry about your mum it must be so hard for you I really hope shes ok. Try not to let your dream get to you (I know its hard as bad dreams have a way of staying with us) its propbably your fears come through in your dreams :hugs: Yay to Alistair rolling clever little boy its so amazing watching them learn and do all these new things. As I write this Benjamin is shoving one of his toys in his mouth and then takeing it out and talking to it, the toy is a spider. :haha: hes now ditched his toy for his feet.

Dazed good luck :dust:

Hearty the bump will come I had a small bump at 20 weeks which I was very proud of then all of a sudden at about 24 weeks I just popped I remember seeing my mum and she was like where did that come from :haha: 

Nato Benjamin reflux seems to be better this week thanks I think upping his solids seems to have helped it hasnt helped him sleep more though :dohh: oh well I guess it will come.

Hoping thats so lovely you came home to smiles and babbling I love it when they chat away. Benjamin does it when steve comes home from work its so sweet. I havent left Benjamin yet manily because of not taking a bottle we're going home for Easter so going to leave him with my mum & dad and pop out for a drink or meal but somewhere local so we can grt back easily if hes not happy.

Jaymes loving those lines drop the thermeoter you are pregnant charting your temp wont help now. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks... 4 weeks today, and I woke up to spotting. I'm not reading too much into it either way. I know it may be nothing, I am a little sad though.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- sorry to hear your moms physical health is declining:hugs: It makes it harder when they dont want to change. I use to go through this with my dad and I was always lecturing him about eating better and exercising but he told me he had already met his grandkids so he could die a happy man. This was before Penny so it made me really upset and I finally broke down and told him how horrible that made me feel because he hadnt met my kids and I wanted him around for that. He has been doing a lot better since and as rough as his seizure was it really gave him the kick in the butt he needed. 

Hurray for Alistair rolling over. :happydance:Penny still hasnt done it. She hates belly time and will roll over half way and then get stuck and start pouting.:dohh: Its so amazing how active they are at this stage Im loving it right now.:cloud9: Penny will grab her toys and study them very intently like she is trying to figure out how they work and then when she gets bored she will put them in her mouth. Currently, she always has to be standing or sitting. She likes to think she is a big girl already:haha:

Lucy- I totally understand about not being able to go out when breastfeeding. Its tough but totally worth it because your giving your little guy valuable nutrition. I commend you for making it over the 6 month mark!:thumbup: I lasted until about 2 ½ months and just couldnt do it anymore. Working and pumping was not fun and eventually Penny stopped wanting to breast feed. I would try when I got home from work but she would get so frustrated with me so she is now strictly on organic formula.

I hope you get to enjoy your night out on Easter! New mommies needs some much needed alone time

Jaymes:hugs: its probably your little one snuggling in tight! Spotting is hard for us PAL girls. I really hope it is nothing. I had implantation bleeding at around 5 weeks... it was the only pregnancy where I had implantation spotting and it was also my only successful pregnancy:thumbup: Happy 4 weeks!

AFM- Penny had her first full out giggle last night! She has been laughing for weeks now but it was always more of a chuckle. Before bedtime Tim and I were playing with her and he was tickling her and she just started cracking up for a good 5 minutes. I was laughing through tears it was amazing! :cloud9:

We only have a few more days until our first road trip with Penny. Im excited for the rest of my family to meet her and we finally get to know her Native American name:D 

Yesterday we had a surprise Valentines Day delivery. My sister and her kids sent us an Edible Arrangement complete with chocolate dipped strawberries. Yummy!


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, Allie! No problem!

Just popping in to wish all my girls a Happy V Day! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Popping in quickly as it's a busy day at work today. Jaymie, I had spotting at 5 weeks. Pink spotting and totally freaked me out. They couldn't tell what it was. Then at 8 weeks I had a bleed from a small blood clot. I remember you had a clot with your last pregnancy. That could be the issue OR it could be implantation bleeding. Of course it makes you sad. Try to rest as much as possible today. And drink lots of water. xoxo

Will catch up with everyone later today. Thanks for the reassurance that I will indeed get a bump! LOL!


----------



## Round2

Jaymes, I seem to bleed around that time everytime I get pregnant. I think it's very common. Did you test today? Were your lines darker? I'm sure everything is fine.

Allie, I'm sorry to hear about your mom. Hopefully she can get her physical problems under control and will be able to stop the meds soon. Yay for Allister rolling! You'll have to lock-down your house before you know it.

Lucy, I BF'd for 14 months - not on purpose. I planned to stop at 6 months but she would not take a bottle. It was hard as I couldn't go anywhere, but after she was weaned, I really missed it.

Hoping, aren't the giggles so sweet? I love that sound.

Congrats Jenny!!

Dazed, hope you get a super sticky v-day baby!

Nato, did I write the wrong number again? I did it somewhere else too. My odds are 1 in 17000. That's not too crazy is it??

I had my hematologist appointment today. He walked in the room, looked at me and got all sad because he thought I had another loss! Good grief, I'm even wearing my 'very preggo' looking shirt today. Anyways, stardard protocol is to double my injections now! So I'm poking myself twice a day. Oh well, the things we do for kids!!

Happy Valentine's to you Megg...and everyone else.


----------



## hoping:)

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!:D

Round- you are amazing! 14 months of breast feeding AND now giving yourself injections twice daily:wacko: You are right... it is all worth it! Happy 20 weeks!!! Half way baked:thumbup:


----------



## Jaymes

OK past few days...

The blue dye is from the digi, after it stopped saying pregnant, I took it apart.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7193/6875029605_6095656c7c.jpg


----------



## Allie84

Looking good Jaymes!! Look at the FRER!!! :shock: It very well may be twins haha!!! 

I just wanted to say I've started a parenting journal and I've included some photos of my trip to California:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...istair-3-months-old-already.html#post15580490

PS. I see you Yogi!!! Come out of lurkdom!! :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Hoping its been tought at times but Im proud of myself that I have managed to BF and I got to the 6 months marks. Ive pretty much given up with pumping It was hardwork and then it would stress me out if we had to dump the milk.

Round wow I had 6 months as the point I wanted to get to I thought by then I would just want to stop but Im happy to carry on but I think we are going to try and get him onto formula (not quite sure how) as I think Im going to have to go back to work before he's 1 :cry: so need to get him taking milk from a cup or sonething. Hes doing well with solids so hoping in afew months he'll naturally drop some feeds and I'll keep a morning and evening feed well thats kind of the plan Im not even sure how to start introducing formula the hv are useless just tell me theres no need to but I know I wont be able to pump enough milk to keep hin going when I go back to work.

Jaymes there good lines. I know how scary spotting can be try not to worry Im sure its implantation bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Luce, I had no luck with formula at all. My kid was super stubborn. I went back to work at 12 months, but I continued to BF in the morning and evenings till 14 months. We had no choice but to give her milk at 10 months out of a sippy cup (I think you're suppose to wait until a year). When she started daycare, she was just barely drinking - but once she saw all the other kids doing it she picked it up right away. Try not to stress about it, I really believe that if he's thirsty enough he will drink. 

Jaymes, I'd say you have nothing to worry about. Those lines are beautiful!!


----------



## Jaymes

My pictures for this am...

#1 is yesterdays FMU and last night I tested again.
#2 is this morning's SMU.
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7041/6880856089_ce8f758db3_m.jpg https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7191/6880856659_b21c253714_m.jpg

Thanks guys for all the words of encouragement. I know that it is probably the same thing I had with Lexi and I need to not stress about it! Good news is I've talked DH into letting me stay home for a bit. I'll be working today, but after that Lexi and I will be able to happily play and spend more time together.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, finally am catching up!

Jaymie, anymore spotting? What color was it? When are you seeing your doctor? Your tests look amazing. You are definitely preggo and your levels are rising! I hope you stopped temping. Its meaningless now.

Dazed, what is your derail fertility trick? Inquiring minds want to know! Im impressed with your OPK restraint. I constantly want to pee on things. Oh, that sounds a little disgusting. 

Sassy, happy 25 weeks! 

Hoping, I smiled when I read about Penny baby talking telling you about her girls night with grandma. Sooo cute! Glad you got some time out. I think thats important for a marriage. Baby giggles are the best sound ever. 

Nato, Im ready to be scared of myself! LOL! I really just want a bump by 20 weeks when my mom is visiting. 

Allie, its so sad that your mom isnt more invested in her health. Im assuming shes at least taking her meds though. That would indicate that shes not a complete quitter. I dont blame you for being worried. Its so frustrating that we cant make the people we love make better choices. How wonderful that you have this precious boy to focus your attention on though. Well done on the rolling over! I had a peek at your pictures! So funny to me, that bridge looks awfully familiar! LOL! I forget its a tourist attraction since I see it every day!

Lucy, Ben sounds like an active boy. Toys and feet in mouth! Yum! I have no advice on BF but it sounds like you are doing a great job.

Round, 2 pokes a day? Ouch! All in the name of love! What are you injecting yourself with?

Hows everyone else? Megg? Vicky? Sparkly?

AFM, Im counting the days (7) until my next doctors appointment. Ive been feeling concerned about this adenomyosis. Everytime I stop progesterone for 3 days, I feel it acting up. Progesterone is supposed to deactivate adeno, which is why women are usually symptom free in pregnancy. Its freaking me out that I can feel it every time I try to wean off of it. Does that mean my body isnt producing enough? So I end up popping another suppository every 3 days and the pain goes away. The good news is that I hear the hb every day and its always in the 150-160 range.


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- your lines are looking great!!!

Allie- I will take a look at your journal:thumbup:

Lucy:hugs: I'm sorry you have to go back to work before Ben is 1 but at least you still have a few more months! Enjoy them:D 

Round- how are you and the little guy doing? Do you have any names picked out? 

Hearty- I hope the 7 days fly by so you can get some reassurance. Definitely read the article I sent you. I read some others while pregnant but I can't remember what they were. I'll post the link for the other preggos incase they are interested:D https://www.tidesoflife.com/superbaby.htm


----------



## Round2

I'm doing okay Hoping. Still have issues with reflux, but things have been better this week.

I'm so bummed! Please tell me if I'm be overly-hormonal here, but my SIL has invited herself and her family along on our vacation to Florida next month and I'm really upset about it. I love my SIL to death, but I was really looking forward to spending some time alone with my family. The last few years have been so hard and I want time to reconnect, heal and celebrate. My SIL has been through alot this year too (more detail in my journal) and part of our stress has been worrying about her. So I was looking forward to getting away from all our problems. I feel so guilty about feeling this way, but I can't help it, I've been in tears all day.


----------



## heart tree

Round you aren't being hormonal. I would feel the same way. How did the conversation go? How did she invite herself? How did you respond?

I think the best tactic is to be very honest with her. I haven't read your journal and don't know what she's been through, but you might want to say something like, I love you dearly and am rooting for you all the time. But I also need some time alone with my husband and child to connect with them before this baby comes. If you do come to Florida, please don't get upset when we take a few days to ourselves. We really need this time together after all that we've been through.

Is it possible to say something like that? It's your right to have this trip be the way you want it to be. xoxo


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I'm glad your week is better besides the reflux & SIL inviting her self on your trip. I don't think your hormones are to blame for the way you feel. Your feelings are very valid and if you wanted the company you would have invited her. Could your DH call her and explain that your family needs some much needed alone time? I'm sure she will understand after all you have been through:hugs:


----------



## Round2

I'll talk to hubby about it tonight, but I really think he needs to say something. They've already booked the Orlando hotel and now they're asking for the details on our hotel on the coast.

I'm suprised by how much this is upsetting me. I just think I put alot of hope into this vacation being a way to bring things back to normal. The last two years has taken such a toll and things still aren't normal for my marriage/family life.

Basically, the sum is that my SIL gave birth to a little girl last year that is severely mentally/physically delayed. They have no idea what is wrong with her, what the prognosis is or what her life expectancy will be. So basically, what we've been through is nothing compared to what they are going through, which is why I feel so guilty about not wanting to spend time with them.

Apprently, it was my MIL that planted the idea in their heads. She suggested watching their DD for the week, so that they could get away with us. She just called up last night and asked where we were staying and said 'I hope you don't mind'. My hubby was so shocked he didn't have time to react, so he just forked over the info. Then this morning we found out they had booked everything.

Thanks girls, I knew you'd understand. I still think I'm being somewhat hormonal. I've literally been crying all day!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the words of support regarding my mom. It's hard when my relationship with her is one where I'm always _trying_ to take of her...I wish I could make her decisions for her. I was even in therapy before I got pregnant to try to deal with how much I worry about my parents...it doesn't help that I've literally saved her life before. I feel such a sense of responsibility. The stress is doing me no good, though, because....

Alistair isn't gaining weight like he should. :nope: It just started the past two weeks where he's had no weight gain. Lactation nurses said my supply is going down, possibliy due to stress!! I'm now having to pump every every other feeding to supplement and hopefully increase my supply. It's so much work and I feel so bad that I'm not making enough milk for him!! :( But I'm committed to making it work...pumping sucks, though, I feel like a cow and I hate it. 

Anyways, enough about me...

Hearty, I was so obsessed with progesterone when I was in my first trimester. I was dreading going off of it and weaned myself down reeeeally slowly as I was *sure* it would be bad to go off of it, but my doctor was adament that once the plancenta took over, progesterone supplementation was meaningless. I kept getting a funny brown/tan discharge when I was going off of it that I kept reading into. I'm thinking that your body is just used to that super-extra-but-ultimately-unnecessary supplementation. I'm sure your doctor will be able to reassure you in 7 days as well. When I was on monthly appointments while pregnant I counted down the days as well. It seemed so far between appointments!

Round, I think you've been given some good advice from the girls. Since she's going with her family as well is there a way you can make it as separate as possible? Separate hotels and different rental cars so you don't always have to do the same thing, and as Hearty suggested, say you want a few days to yourself? 

I commend you for your experience BFing your daughter! Wow! :hugs: 

Lucy, as I mentioned above, pumping isn't my favorite. You've gone 6 months EBF and that's wonderful!! Any amount of breast feeding at all is beneficial, so try not to worry about when you have to wean. :hugs: What a clever little boy you have! He sounds so adorable.


----------



## Allie84

Hey Round, sorry, I posted before I saw your post. That's just too bad. It's not fair you're even in this situation. If they need a vacation themselves, maybe they can take your MIL up on the babysitting offer and go away themselves. Your feelings are totally legitimate.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry i dont have time to reply to everyone

Rounders - would a compromise make you feel more happy? ie meet with the SIL for the last few days, after you have relaxed with your family? I agree that you shouldnt have to have a holiday you havent planned, but as you feel so bad about it, then maybe that might help your guilt as well as giving you the holiday, at least in part, youd hoped for? 

Hearty, just keep taking the progesterone - no point in stopping if its stressing you out and it wont harm you. Is there a reason that you are trying to wean off it? If not, dont. Not cos i think it will be an issue to come off it, as i have no idea, but i dont want you to be worried when you could be unworried. 

Allie sorry, i think i missed the post about your mum, will try and read back tomorrow. Dont worry overly about the weight as youre bfing. The charts are based on formula feeding usually, are they using a bf specific chart? I met an 8 week old bf baby last week who looked like she was newborn compared to Eloise. They all do their own thing and as long as theres nothing else then it sounds fine - how d they know your milk is dwindling? are you expressing the same amount? If he needed more food, hed be hungry crying, is he doing that? If not, sounds to me like he is just not having a growth spurt at the mo. But obviously im not a midwife

quick afm, i went to TK Maxx today and bought Eloise 8 AMAZING outfits. I am SO chuffed with them, i am astounded at what gems there are amongst the crap in that shop. My shopping buzz hasnt worn off yet, i look like a crack head im that excited.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Amanda he is such a little character and a right monkey once he learns to crawl Im so screwed :haha: it amazes me how quickly he moves round our living room just be rolling/wiggling. Not that he roll for the camara I keep trying to capture it but he just smiles at me and stays puts. I tried again today but as soon as I turned the camara off and went to the kitchen to get a drink he had rolled came back to find him on his tummy all smiles and chatty. My mum told my niece that hes never in the same place I leave him and she thinks hes secretly learnt to walk :haha: 

Allie I totally understand pumping is horrid its the only time Ive felt like a milking machine but it did help my supply. I mentioned this in your journal but could Alistair have grown in length I spoke to one of the health team about BF and Bens weight gain as it worries me especially as he has dipped down a few times and she told me sometimes babies havnt put on weight but they have grown instead.

Round Im sorry to hear what your SIL has been through is going through but I think your totally valued in how you are feeling. You need time with your family on your own time to reconnet and its important for your little girl to have some special time with you both before the baby arrives. I would get your hubby to talk to her and just explain you need some family time on your own. You shouldnt feel guilty.


----------



## Dazed

Amanda - Page 1712 post 17123. I'm not pining my hopes on it, but hey it can't hurt.


----------



## Allie84

I just went back and read the page but didn't pay attention to post numbers. Is it green tea or tinkling Nato lindt bunnies?


----------



## jenny25

Round I 2nd what the girls say I think it will be good for you too just be honest you need time too recharge and have some special time if she wants too come why don't you suggest a different hotel that way she ain't right on top of you she is like there but not you can go off do your own things and maybe meet up a couple of times ? Xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

NatoPMT said:


> sugarlove said:
> 
> 
> Nato, I can back you on the green tea, even though it tastes like shite. I drank it for the last 2 months.
> 
> sorry, ignore my how long did you drink it for before bfp question...2 months? i bet it wasnt just the clomid alone that got you up the duff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRINK GREEN TEA FOR BFP*
> 
> sounds like one of those wartime propaganda slogans. but i mean itClick to expand...

this is the post. I meant it. 

Actually, i have noticed this morning loads of ewcm and i am drinking a ton of green tea, more than i should if i were ttc - and the year i didnt drink it i had bugger all

I think the green tea works if your issue is cm. which i think mine must have been - it really cant hurt though but as its implicated in reduction of folic acid up take, i would take double the recommended dose just in case (so that would be 0.8 if 0.4 is recommended), i was on 5 anyway so wasnt worried.


----------



## NatoPMT

in my excitement, i just spilt a bit of green tea on my leggings.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> it amazes me how quickly he moves round our living room just be rolling/wiggling.

what a lovely image!! very cute

John has started to call Eloise 'wigglebert'


----------



## Dazed

Well, we don't have the privilege of tinkering Nato bells here :haha: I think I do have a cm problem, but I'm sure there is something else too. Thats why I'm not pining my hopes on it. I don't like tea, but I am actually becoming a tad bit fond of it.


----------



## Jaymes

I love the green tea with jasmine or green tea with orange blossoms. The sleepytime green tea is delish too. There are so many yummy varieties.


----------



## Round2

Dazed, I found the green tea worked. But I had to use the loose leaf stuff. The lipton or tetley did nothing. Good luck, I hope it works for you.

Thanks for the advice girls. I'm still in a bit of hormornal rage about it, didn't sleep a wink last night. We ended up calling my MIL to see if she had any suggestions about how to break it to my SIL gently that we wanted some time to ourselves. She of course said there was no way that my SIL would not be offended and that it would probably ruin the trip for her. So, my choices are to ruin the trip for everyone or suck it up and deal with my own emotions. When it comes to matters with my SIL everyone works so hard to protect her from everything, it just gets so draining some times.

So I've decided not to say anything, and just make the best of it. Yes, I'm upset but in the grand scheme of things, I think I'm more upset by my MIL assuming it was okay to impose than the fact my SIL is actually coming. So I will bite my tongue and put on a happy face. Sucking it up has become my middle name these days.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed, i didnt like it at first but now i LOVE it, especially green tea with lemon - i like the Clipper one or the Jacksons one. yummy. How long have you been drinking it for? Have you seen an increase in cm since drinking it? It took me 3 months the first time i drank it, then with Eloise, i got pregnant the first month i drank it. After a year of nothing. Fingers, eyes and toes crossed that it does help

Jaymes, your lines are looooooooking good - i love line gazing. 

Rounders: Your MIL is pissing me off a bit, and its not even my holiday. Obviously. Shes answering from her perspective, SHE would be offended, not necessarily your SIL. If you have decided to go along with it, i think you could either ask for a few days alone, or arrange a few family excursions or beach trips alone - they dont have to be there every day (cant remember if they have booked the same hotel, if not it will be easier). You could for eg say you are having a family meal that night, or say you prebooked tickets to somewhere, or you arent feeling well etc etc - hopefully they will want do have a few things alone too. What an arse though, especially when you have this amazing thing going on in your life, its pretty intrusive to have gatecrashers. The fact is you DO have this amazing thing going on in your life and thats the main thing.


----------



## heart tree

Just woke up and read Round's last post and Nato's response. I agree 105% with what Nato said. I was really angry after reading what your MIL did. That's very manipulative in my mind. She is making assumptions about your SIL that she shouldn't be making. She's feeling very protective of her daughter, I imagine, which any mother would do. But it's at your expense and that's not ok. You don't have to be mean when you tell your SIL that you need some time alone. You can be very kind and say it and I'm sure she'll understand. Like Nato suggested, maybe it isn't something you say ahead of time. Maybe it's something you say when you get there. Something like, you know, we're all feeling a little tired today and are going to lay low. You guys have a great day today. We'll meet up later. Something like that. You can make it more about you than about her. Because really, that's who it's about! It's about you needing some time with your family. It's not about disliking your SIL. If you make it about you, she can't go on the defensive. And if she does, that's her issue. You are allowed your happiness too. Life is hard for everyone. Not just your SIL. Your MIL is failing to recognize that. We recognize it! We support you!!!


----------



## heart tree

Ok, now I can properly catch up.

Nato, I love TJ Maxx! There are some real gems in all of the crap you have to sift through! I can&#8217;t wait to buy baby clothes there!!

Lucy, you are screwed! :haha: Especially once he really learns how to walk! You have a very active boy on your hands!

Allie, the BF thing sounds stressful. Oh the joys of motherhood! The worry never ends, does it? 

Dazed, it can&#8217;t hurt! Green tea is great. I love Jasmin Green Tea. I haven&#8217;t had any since I&#8217;ve been pregnant as it can interfere with absorption of folic acid. Make sure you are taking your prenatals too.

Happy 10 weeks Jenny!!!


----------



## yogi77

Allie you've caught me, total lurker here. I will write more in a bit when I'm on the computer ( on my phone right now and I'm all thumbs lol). I love you all and have been keeping up on everyone daily I admit! :). Ali and I are doing great. , like I said I'll update here shortly! Xoxo


----------



## Round2

Ya, you girls totally get it! I actually love my MIL to bits - she's a great mom. But sometimes she likes to take over other people's live in order to do what she thinks is best for her kids. I do feel better now though that she knows how I feel about the situation. I'm sure she's angry with me, but hopefully in future she'll be more considerate.

My SIL is very respectful, she'll understand if we make up excuses to get away from them. She is staying at all the same hotels as us and taking the same flights. For me, I just hate the idea that I have to make up excuses to 'get away' while I'm on vacation. But it is what it is. I'm sure we'll make the best of it. I'll suck it up and move on!! Then come back here to vent when I need to blow up!

Nato, I'm so hitting up TJ Maxx when I'm in the States. I can't wait to go shopping down there! I'm so excited to buy things that AREN'T pink!

Yogi, glad to hear things are going so well. Can't wait for your update.


----------



## Jaymes

Lines... Yesterday was my official testing day!

Spoiler
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/6886102957_1baca92e7e_m.jpg
Top, yesterday FMU
Bottom, today FMU


----------



## heart tree

Superb lines! How's the spotting situation?


----------



## roonsma

Just popping in to comment for Allie. Has anyone mentioned domperidone honey? I've been taking it for months as my supply was pants, that and pumping after Harry had fed helped :hugs: Oh and i used fenugreek and milk thistle for a while too x

Round :growlmad: I would be upset too, it's taking advantage to just invite yourself along :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> Superb lines! How's the spotting situation?

NOPE!:happydance: Just that one day!


----------



## Round2

Those lines are great Jaymes! It's looking good for you.


----------



## NatoPMT

So its TJ Maxx there? Its TK Maxx here and bloody hell, I am still coming down from that shopping extravaganza. I would love to post pics but a) dont know how to put pics and spoilers and b) think this thread prob isnt the right place and i have decided not to start a parenting journal. I got 1 pink knitted romper, the rest are all diff colours. Argh would anyone mind if i post photos, someone explain spoiler photos to me please <durrface>

Where's Vic? And i see you Bleu! 

Yogi, i LOVED the purple hat pic on fb, that and Hopings avatar are my photography inspiration. Ali is beautiful

Rounders, im mouthing off about your MIL without knowing her but i dont like how this started and how its ended, or the effect its had on you. You WILL still have a fab holiday though

Rooney i was told to use fenugreek too, and booby massage works well too

Jaymes haha at your poas obsession. I love poas anon. Glad the spotting has buggered off. Nowt to worry about


----------



## Round2

It's okay Nato, mouth away!! I feel better just knowing that my feeling are justified. 

I want to see pictures! Maybe, it is TK Maxx? I don't know, I just know we don't have them way up here in the North Pole!! The shopping here sucks...unless your looking for maple syrup or Wal-mart throw aways.

Yogi, I love that hat too! I have to say the Disco Babies are the cutest babies on the planet. Must be all the green-tea we drink!!


----------



## Dazed

Nato- I have been drinking the greentea for a few weeks now. I didn't start when I should have due to Dh having some health issues and me wanting to make sure he was ok. I have definately seen a difference in my cm since starting it though. Holy hell I feel like a slip'n slide! I though DH had a little pre-cum one night until I felt downstairs and noticed it was me!


----------



## heart tree

It's TJ Maxx here. I thought you just mistyped it. Why would they change one letter? Strange. Please post pictures!!! Surely you've posted a pic here before, haven't you?

Do you have the photos saved on your computer? If so, you can hit the "Go Advanced" button to get more options for posting comments.

Then, there is a button that says "Manage Attachments" below the comment field. Hit the "browse" button to upload a picture from your computer and then hit the "Upload" button once you've picked the picture to attach. I'm not sure you can put these behind a spoiler. 

The other option would be to upload your photos to Photobucket. That's what I do. You can put them behind a spoiler that way. If you want step by step instructions on how to do it that way, let me know. 

We don't need them behind a spoiler though. Just post them!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at Dazed, that sounds like you got taken by surprise. Great results though, it really cant hurt and it might happen... so if you get a bfp this month i will parade round outside the fertility clinics on Harley street with a sandwich board saying Green Tea for BFP in your honour. 

Rounders, defo justified. I have tried to be diplomatic about them when i want to say who the bloody hell tells someone to join a family on holiday when they havent been invited?? /rantover

Hearty, thank you! i just dont know how to put a photo within a spoiler. I will take some and post them in their glory, i will try and hide in a spoiler though. The whole photobucket thing is likely to be too much for me. I have a very short attention span. If thats the only way to spoiler photos i apologise in advance to everyone who doesnt want to be bored shitless by me rambling on about rompers. 

Going to buy some spinach from the shop, then i will do it do it


----------



## yogi77

Thanks ladies, a friend made the hat for her, it was for a fundraiser so they made a zillion of them as there were so many requests for them...$20 each, good deal for adorable hats and all money went to the fundraiser so it was great.

We just got back from Ali's first swimming lesson and she loved it. It was the first time I'd taken her to the pool, I was so scared of a poop explosion and everyone having to evacuate the pool...luckily no poo :) 

I guess the biggest update I have is that we have moved about a month ago to the Okanagan to a place called Summerland...it's more like winterland right now but I love it. Still in BC but off of the Island and about 4 hours from Vancouver. We moved here for my husbands work...we really love it. I've met a great group of moms and babies and we meet regularly twice a week so that has made the move much easier! Plus now we have swim lessons twice a week so we'll be busy. 

I'm going to make an effort to post regularly now and not just lurk :) It's nice to share stories, good or bad and get advice from others! Congrats on all the BFP's, so exciting!


----------



## Dazed

OK Nato, if I was drinking tea at the moment, it would be all over my computer monitor right now.


----------



## heart tree

Welcome back Yogi. Great to see you!

Nato, I still haven't worked out how to attach pics like I told you and put them behind a spoiler. I'm going to do a test and see if I can figure it out for you.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I worked it out for you. Here it is in 9 easy steps.

1. Click the "Go Advanced" button
2. Type some text into the comment filed
3. Click the "Manage Attachments" button below the comment field
4. Click the "Browse" button and find the picture you want to upload from your computer and double click on it.
5. Click the "Upload" button 
6. Continue browsing and uploading until you've attached all the pictures you want. 
7. Go back to the comment field. At the top of the comment field are a bunch of different icons.
8. Click on the Smiley face with a black bar across his eyes
9. Click on the paperclip and a little drop down menu will appear that shows the images you uploaded. Select "Insert All"

That's it! All of your images will be between the Spoiler tags. Pretty simple. I hope this is easy to follow.


----------



## NatoPMT

*Thank you hearty!!!*


----------



## LucyJ

Round you've had great advice and I think you are definitely justified in your feelings. I think its a bit off your MIL did that its not her place to invite other people on your trip having said that Im sure you'll have a wonderful time. 

Nato I want to see pics Ive never thought of looking in TK Maxx the one near us is hideous but if I can get some good bargins I may have to have a look.

Hearty thank you for the steps Ive never managed to put pics behindba spoiler.

:hi: yogi good to see you sounds like things are going well for you. Yay to swimming lessons Im hoping to start some soon. 

Keeping everything crossed for you dazed.


----------



## NatoPMT

welcome back yogi bear! your friend is very talented, think it suited Ali so much cos of her bright button eyes. 

haha at Dazed. 

right gonna try and do a fashion parade in a spoiler now. exciting.


----------



## NatoPMT

typing text as instructed in step 2. 


well apparently im only capable of uploading one pic at a time. 


Spoiler


----------



## yogi77

LucyJ said:


> :hi: yogi good to see you sounds like things are going well for you. Yay to swimming lessons Im hoping to start some soon.

Lucy, Ben will love the swimming lessons...and Ali was exhausted and napped for 2 hours afterwards! That might be the best part :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

try again


Spoiler



bloody hell i am making a meal of this


----------



## vickyd

Hey girls

Havent been posting much as havent been feeling all that great and it seems that lateley all ive been doing on this thread is moan.. But here i go again, Two days ago Hero fell of the bed while i was trying to get her to bed....I was so tired and the room was such a mess that I actually left her aloneon the bed while i was looking for her excema cream!!!! Who does that??????? Im like the most irresponsible parent I know.... Guys the sound her head made when she hit the floor is gonna haunt me for the rest of my life... Needless to say that i practically had a seizure as i was sure her skull cracked.. Anyway she has a huge bump on her head but thank god thats all. Yesterday i bought the comple THUDGUARD set online. Hopefully it will reduce her head injuries significantly. 
Havent read back yet...


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce DEFO worth a look, every TK Maxx is grotty until you find an ace romper suit.

Vic, i read the other day that almost every single parent in the western world has their baby fall off either a sofa or a bed at some point. Its almost a rite of passage apparently. Dont be too hard on yourself

fucking photos have beaten me into submission. omg, 3 have attached. i am victorious!!



Spoiler







last pic the dress is from H&M and the romper from Gap but i bought them anyway


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, ugh. Listen honey, you aren't the worst parent in the world. This happens to many parents. I watched it happen with the lesbian couple I babysat for. One of them turned her head for a minute and the baby rolled off the bed and hit her head. It was awful. Then they went on vacation and it happened again! And these women are extremely great parents! It just happens sometimes. And who cares if you moan? Not me!

Nato, that's weird that you can't upload more than one pic at a time. After you uploaded one pic, you tried hitting browse again, finding another pic and then hitting upload? You should be able to keep doing that until you are done.

Regardless, I'm in love with these little outfits. Especially the one with the buildings on it. So, so, so cute!


----------



## heart tree

Oops, let me take that back, you did upload more than one! You are a computer genius!

I want to see a fashion show with Eloise posing in all of them.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic you have to come here even if its to moan, we are the biggest moaners ever, and quite right too with our collectively history. There is no grumpy tax in disco threads

i am hearty, i am computer conqueror!! My favourite is the little checked one with darts and a baggy bum. and the buildings one. And the retro 70's red flower one. And the shorts. I least like the purple Ralph Lauren one, thats going back


----------



## heart tree

I love the retro one too! I can't wait to see her in all of them. 

I just spent $100 on fabrics for my baby! I'm going to make a snuggly baby blanket and some framed fabric panels to hang on the wall. I have to make a blanket for a friend first, but then I'm going to make my own. This baby better be born now. It's my first purchase for it.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato fab outfits Eloise is going to look so gorgeous in them we definitely need pics I love the buildings one.

Vicky moan away aw poor hero but it doesnt make you a bad mummy. 

Hearty thats lovely your going to make your baby a blanket I remember the one you made for megg and it waa beautiful.


----------



## Jaymes

I need to take a trip to TJ Maxx!!! Love the rompers!

Vicky- I accidentally dropped Chris from my shoulders onto a cement floor! He was sitting on my shoulders and decided to arch backward suddenly, I lost my grip. That sound will haunt me too! I probably cried more than he did. Good thing I'm only five feet tall!
Then when Bee was about one Chris was three he liked to unbuckle her car seat, so I would let him while I came around to that side to get her out. That day I stopped to switch the laundry, which was in the garage, and all of a sudden they were both crying. She fell out of her seat and split her forehead open. She needed a stitch. Poor baby. It was very traumatic for me. So it very well may be a right of passage!


----------



## Allie84

Call me crazy but I think I read that it's a bad omen if your baby DOESN'T hit their head or fall at some point. Or perhaps it's just made up, having been invented and perpetuated by guilt-ridden mothers to make themselves feel better. Either way, it happens to everyone in some fashion.

Alistair has started to enjoy being propped up in a sitting position. We have a sectional, so I have him sit by me or on me in the corner sometimes. Yesterday I propped him into the corner, stepped about 4 feet away and heard a whine the second I wasn't looking. He had somehow fallen onto his stomach, face first into the couch cushion! I felt so guilty! If I had actually left him there he coud have suffocated! I was feeling awful about it, and had to confess to Alex. And now to you. 

So, Vicky, not worry. You're in good company.


----------



## Allie84

Roonsma, ta for the medication info! No one has mentioned that yet. I'll ask about it next week if Alistair hasn't gained any weight.

Thanks everyone else for the tips as well!

Round, I think you've been given great feedback from the girls...I'm so sorry you're in this situation. I too am frustrated at your MIL. It sounds like you've decided to just live with it, then?

Nato, loving the outfits!!! Girls clothes are sooooooooo adorable! 

Dazed, I hope the green tea does the trick. Happy to hear you have copious CM. 

Yogi, great to hear from you. How did you find a mom and baby group? Sounds fun. 

Seems as though a lot of Disco babies go swimming. What is an appropriate age to take LOs in the pool for the first time?


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls how are we? 

Vic don't worry aarron has had many accidents your not a bad parent children do these things xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I love romper suits. Like ADORE them. I have no idea what i'll dress Luca in this summer as last summer he was a teeny baby and lived in gorgeous romper suits *sigh*


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh and vicky, Luca decided he wanted to do his first roll to the left when he was 4 months old and on our bed whilst I checked his bath water. I saw him falling as I came into the room and the noise when he hit the floor was terrible. He landed right on his back and back of his head. My husband came running upstairs (he heard me scream and thought i'd left him in the bath alone and he'd drowned!) and had such a go at me, but later admitted it could've happened to either of us.

Happens to every parent at one point so don't beat yourself up about it. I rang the out of hours doc and they were like "did he cry?" "is he alert still" and as the answer was yes to both they weren't bothered.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks so much girls! I must admit that Im really struggling at the moment and the only thing ive been feeling lately is guilt. Im working really long hours and really dont have the energy to play productively with Hero when im home. My eyes are always closing and i loose my patience with her very easily. I feel guilty that im sometimes happier and more relaxed when shes at my mom's and when i read facebook statuses of how upset mothers are when they are away from their babies i plunge into guilty mode even deeper. Also the fact that Greece is pretty much done for makes me feel guilty that im not packing up and leaving for her sake. I want to leave but i also want to be near my family and im sure that my dad would die of a broken heart if we took her away from him. So many negative thoughts on my mind these days....
Also if i read one more time in the international press about how lazy we are im gonna commit a mass murder or something! I see working mothers here struggle to get even a couple months off work and all of us working 10-12 hour days and getting paid half of what our international counterparts get! This whole situation is infuriating! The media is trying to get public opinion to hate the greeks for living off the rest of the EU when in reality most of us have had it much harder for years. Anyway rant over for now!

Nato love the outfits girl! 
Cesca last summer Hero was in diapers all day as it was too hot for even a romper suit lol! It was brilliant, no laundry and we saved a fortune!

Hearty i love how maternal you are! Its adorable that you will be sewing her first blankets and clothing. Your LO will be born and will be truely blessed to have you as a mom!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Vicky you need to think of you, your husband and Hero and making a life for the three of you, NOT your family. Sometimes you have to make tough decisions but if Greece is going to the shitter and you're not making enough money to justify the stress and being away from her for 12 hours a day then you have to make a change. Of course your family will be sad but there is something to be said about making a life better for Hero...


----------



## vickyd

Cesca youre right I know.... Im thinking of waiting to see what happens in Greece the next month and then having the conversation with my parents and my boss. I want to be honest with him as hes helped me out tons in the past.
I found a job opening in a big company based in Conneticut NY, maybe ill be a suberbia mom in the future lol!


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic, i do miss Eloise when she's not here, but i need some time alone and my wednesdays when she's at her grandparents are really precious to me (even if i just look at photos of her) - and she's not even a challenging baby. 

My friend had a VERY challenging boy, she even went a bit mental from all the crying and shoplifted and thought the police were surveilling her house. She confided in me that she didnt know what to say to the baby and often had to shut the kitchen door to keep her sanity. Her boy is now 2 and has a massive vocabulary and huge imagination. We can only do our best, and part of our best is keeping a roof over their head so you HAVE to work espec in your current climate. You are doing well, the perfect parenting is just an ideal that smug people would have you believe is achievable, just cos you dont tick every box every day doesnt mean youre bad, it means you are good enough and thats all any of us can hope to be


----------



## jenny25

Vicky everywhere is having a rough time with money it's shit how they are making out greese to be bad etc I feel for you guys Greece is such a pretty place I love it there the media always tend to blow things out of proportion I think we all could do with abit of help to get out of this rough spot x


----------



## NatoPMT

maybe cos i swore in that post??? is anyone else being moderated?

edt just got moderated again!!! just the same post which i copied and pasted. grrr

edt again: Vic can you see my above post? i tried to sneak the moderated post in as an edit but the text is a different colour than it should be. Im confused.


----------



## NatoPMT

my post just got deleted???? i am getting mad now. why are they moderating me. i feel picked on. 

there was another post before the one above and it got deleted, and my original post was sent for moderation. bastwerds.


----------



## NatoPMT

nope got sent for moderation again. what a load of toss.


----------



## vickyd

Nato cant read any of your moderated posts! OOOOOHHHH youve been censored how cool!!!
:haha::haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Naughty Nats, lowering the tone as always :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky don't be so hard on yourself, all babies have accidents, Poppy rolled off my bed at just 8 weeks and banged her head on the wooden floor, was taken straight to hospital and I was terrified they'd take her away from me, she was fine of course, they're alot tougher than we give them credit for.

Nato - your going to have the most fashionable baby ever this summer, I love the outfits, I love tk max but need about 2 hours to look around that place! Poppy has the little cream dress from H&M too, have you checked out Zara for clothes? OMG they're amazing.

Happy Friday everyone, hope you all have a great weekend.

I'm car, dining table and washing machine shopping, the things that now please ay!


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Nato cant read any of your moderated posts! OOOOOHHHH youve been censored how cool!!!
> :haha::haha:

and im not appreciated in my own time


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic i sent my censored post to you on fb. As you can see, it was hardly a I have a dream moment, but i'll take the censorship like a man

Sassers, no I havent been to Zara Im going to look online now. Someone needs to take my credit card off me before i do some serious damage. The TKMaxx baby clothes are on 1 rail only, you clearly cant stay out of the growns up section if it takes you 2 hours. 

Eloise is in a brown knitted romper, with dark brown cable knit tights today and thankfully is so cute i have overlooked the mischief she seems intent on this morning.

Cesca, there was a really cute boys romper in TK Maxx, a blue penguin brand one that looks a bit fred perry like. I nearly got one for my friends boyby but got too carried away and had to put it back

Hearty: can you post pics of the stuff you make, i havent seen it but would love a good ogle. Gimme. My MIL knitted Eloise two beautiful blankets, much better to make than buy, I am a sewing / knitting idiot unfortunately


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol well it'd be rude to go in there just for Poppy, Mumma needs stuff too :rofl:

They actually have the nicest blankets and sleepsuits in there, I'll have to go soon to get some for Milo as I want them to have matching pink/blue blankets, cheesy I know!x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I think older boys look a bit silly in rompers nato, hence my sadness that he got one summer out of them.

Zara baby is immense. Properly gorgeous clothes!!


----------



## NatoPMT

oh that's a shame. I know what you mean though, i think eloise looks a bit silly in dresses cos she's an actual baby. Im not keen on boybies in suits and waistcoats but i would defo put a boy in a romper. Hmm, if i ever have a boy he's going to be bullied isnt he. 

sassy, its like a magnet drawing me to the coats aisle but i am strong and defeated the urge. I got some Nip + Tuck creams though which i sneaked into my basket on the sly. 

i didnt look at the sleepsuits. Now you are just riling me up again. Dont awaken the sleeping shopping beast!!!

I still like the name Milo.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky :hugs: it must ge so hard for you at the moment in greece would your parents consider moving with you I know thats a big ask.

Nato you being a naughty girl. 

Ive never been to zara for baby clothes all these shops Ive been missing out on mind you I may get shot if I buy anymore clothes however Benjamin is going to grow out of a lot of things so will need new clothes hes still in 0-3 bless him we have very little 3-6 months clothes. Hmm maybe I should just have a little look.

Afm: we had a long night Benjamin slept a lot yesterday so didnt have as many milk feeds although he did have his soilds (pea puree did not go down well the face he pulled was brillant and then he just turned his head away) so he made up for it all through the night :dohh: it wouldnt be so bad but it then takes a while to settle him and Im not a good sleeper takes me ages to get to sleep then Im having to wake up again. We're having a lazy day today trying to get house stuff down. On our own tomorrow as steve is going out with his brother they are going to see spamalot I bought him tickets for his birthday maybe we will go out shopping that way steve cant see what I buy :haha:


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I'm so sorry your going through such a rough time. I hope things get better for you soon. I dropped my kid on her head too! She was 6 months old and rolled off the dresser we were using as a change table. I cried for weeks!! 

Nato, those outfits are adorable! Enjoy this time now. I hate shopping for Maddy's clothes these days. She won't wear anything unless it's cover in tacky sparkles, rainbows or bows. I've been told it's a phase, but's driving me crazy!!

Hearty, I can't wait to see what you make for your baby! You're so talented.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, you've been blacklisted! :rofl: They'll be watching you now! As my husband likes to say "Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're not watching you!"

Vicky, I haven't seen any press about Greece that makes you look lazy. What I've seen points the finger more at the government, not the average citizen. In any country there are going to be lazy people who take advantage of the system. It happens in the US all the time! But I didn't get the sense that Greece was worse than anyone else. Come move to the US! If you move to NY, you'll still be 3,000 miles away from me, but it would be much easier to meet!

I will post some things that I make once I've made them. I showed my fabric choices to my husband last night and he said, "oh, they look so baby. I thought you were going to pick more adult fabrics." I told him it was because it was for a BABY! Then I started crying telling him I had felt so brave and proud of myself for buying the first thing ever for this baby and then he took away the excitement. He felt awful. In truth, he was in a bad mood before that. He just got glasses yesterday and hates them. I knew I should have picked a better time to tell him, but I was so excited. He kept asking for my forgiveness the rest of the night. I forgave him. Damn I'm emotional! (I hope I don't get censored for saying damn.)


----------



## heart tree

OMG, I just checked FB to see Nato's censored post and the first thing I see is Cazza's announcement that she's expecting a second baby on August 30! I'm due August 3. That would make her about 11 weeks pregnant!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Are you feeling little flutters of movement yet hearty?


----------



## heart tree

Nothing yet Cesca. But the hb was so strong this morning it made me laugh. So I know that little one is still alive thank god.


----------



## vickyd

Caz and Sass bump buddies again!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty they say in your first pregnancy it takes ages to feel movement. With Electra i felt her the same week she was diagnosed, 23 weeks. With Hero i was more tuned in and felt the first flutters at week 17.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hehe surprised none of you noticed that by my signature, soooooo happy for her.xx


----------



## vickyd

Sneaky Sass!


----------



## Megg33k

Nato - Did your post have any links in it? The only time I had a post moderated was when I had included a link that had been "flagged" as "possible spam" or some such. 

Congrats to Caz!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg, no, but it had the word 'police' and 'shoplifting'. I bet hearty is searching fb even harder now. snarf. I pmd a moderator but havent heard back. I am living outside of the law

Hearty: i cant remember when i felt proper movement I convinced myself i could after my 10 week scan when she was wriggling around on screen like a looney. Has Tim considered contacts (and a sensitivity chip)? You can put them on the whites of your eyes then look that way and they pop onto your iris. Happy 16 weeks!!!

Round, any movement your end? oo tacky sparkles? rainbows? bows? im excited! bloody disney princesses and high school musical are the order of the day with my nieces. 

I was watching high school musical with my 4 year old niece and one of the male characters pushed a broken down car, she turned to me and said 'He's so strong'. This niece also used to put her head down and flutter her eyelashes at John when she was 8 months old.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> On our own tomorrow as steve is going out with his brother they are going to see spamalot


i read that as 'spermalot' - i feel my TTC obsession growing.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, you are such a criminal!

Tim didn't want contacts because he only needs glasses for reading. He's farsighted so he can see things quite clearly unless he's trying to read something. But, his eyes have really been bothering him lately and he was really excited to get his glasses. We spent an entire afternoon trying some on to make sure he looked dashing in them. He chose progressive lenses which I guess means they are different perscriptions depending on what part of the lens you are looking through. I tried to tell him not to get those as he's never worn glasses before. I thought it was a big jump. But he got them and when he tried them on he felt like he was on acid! Everything was distorted. He was mad because he wanted to take his glasses to Europe with him, but now he might need to get new lenses and they probably won't be ready in time. Plus, lenses are expensive. 

Honestly, I should have picked my timing better. I know my husband well enough to know that when he's grumpy, I should just leave him alone for 20 minutes. He never stays mad for long. But you are right, it was insensitive and he felt awful about it. Don't worry, I'll make him do something to make up for it. Like give me money to buy more fabric!

So gender roles really do form that early? Scary. It's the whole nature vs. nurture argument. I was always fascinated as a preschool teacher when the 12 month old girls would gravitate towards dolls and the boys towards trucks. We always had a variety of toys out for them to choose from, but they often stuck to their gender roles. Crazy!


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Round, any movement your end? oo tacky sparkles? rainbows? bows? im excited! bloody disney princesses and high school musical are the order of the day with my nieces.

OMG, this kid moves so much, that he actually worries me. I keep having visions of him with his cord wrapped around his neck. He kicks really hard and moves constantly...he's already keeping me up at night. With Maddy, it was jsut gentle occasional flutters till about 24 weeks. I guess girls are polite that way!

Wow sounds like the second wave Disco babies are coming on fast!! Congrats Cazza!


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> LucyJ said:
> 
> 
> On our own tomorrow as steve is going out with his brother they are going to see spamalot
> 
> 
> i read that as 'spermalot' - i feel my TTC obsession growing.Click to expand...

:rofl: I remember when you saw a sign that said Pressed and you read it as Pre-Seed! That was in the midst of the crazy TTC mindset. Maybe you'll be bump buddies with #2 with Cazza and Sassy sooner than you think!


----------



## LucyJ

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LucyJ
> On our own tomorrow as steve is going out with his brother they are going to see spamalot
> 
> i read that as 'spermalot' - i feel my TTC obsession growing.

:rofl: I just spat out my food laughing :rofl:

I thought I felt movement at 17 weeks but definitelty was feeling movement after 20 weeks.

Congratulations to Cazza :wohoo: so happy for her, lee and kian.


----------



## Round2

Hearty, oh yes, the gender thing is truely amazing to watch! My daughter completely gravitated to dolls, tea parties and dressing up at a very early age. I did nothing to provoke it, she was just drawn to it. I find it so werid, since I'm not girly at all.

Sorry Tim was so grumpy! I totally understand what a such a huge step that was for you. Hopefully now he knows to make a big happy fuss the next time you come home with baby items!


----------



## LucyJ

Round it must be boys Benjamin was like that so active it honestly felt like there was a party going on in my tummy. My mum said when she was pregnant withnme she knew I was a girl because the movement was so different to when she was pregnant with my brother.

My niece went through a stage when she was about 2/3 when she wouldnt wear any skirts or dresses only trousers and now she such a girlie girl (shes nearly 7).


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> Cesca youre right I know.... Im thinking of waiting to see what happens in Greece the next month and then having the conversation with my parents and my boss. I want to be honest with him as hes helped me out tons in the past.
> I found a job opening in a big company based in Conneticut NY, maybe ill be a suberbia mom in the future lol!

NY is not so far from me...



NatoPMT said:


> LucyJ said:
> 
> 
> On our own tomorrow as steve is going out with his brother they are going to see spamalot
> 
> i read that as 'spermalot' - i feel my TTC obsession growing.Click to expand...

ME TOO! HAHAHAHA :haha:


Spoiler
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7059/6892405907_960caef2ca.jpg
My progression so far!


----------



## heart tree

Great lines Jaymie! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Round2

LucyJ said:


> Round it must be boys Benjamin was like that so active it honestly felt like there was a party going on in my tummy. My mum said when she was pregnant withnme she knew I was a girl because the movement was so different to when she was pregnant with my brother.
> 
> My niece went through a stage when she was about 2/3 when she wouldnt wear any skirts or dresses only trousers and now she such a girlie girl (shes nearly 7).

Weird, maybe it is a boy thing. I think I better get some sleep now, cause this kid seems to never stop!

Ha,ha, Maddy hasn't worn pants since she was 3!! Drives her Dad nuts.


----------



## Round2

OMG Jaymes, POASing must be a full time job for you!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty where in Europe is he going? wasnt there once talk of you coming to merry old england? yes yes get more fabric as his punishment

rounders, more movement is great! I called eloise Thumper when i was pregnant, that girl knew how to kick a cervix. OUCH. She also kicked my rib once and actually made it twang. She was not polite about it. She was brutal. she has also drooled on her new romper

On the gender thing, girls show a preference to pink at a very early age, it was in the papers the other day...all girls toys are pink packaging etc etc, but they said there was no biological reason which i understood is not the case, i remember reading that women show a preference for pink as when we were hunter gatherers, pink tones were favoured as they show ripeness in fruit. not sure if that is bullshit or not but i think Amy's flirting was an innate response to certain male faces, apparently she did it to her GP too, but just John and the GP 

Luce - 2 or 3 is before toddlers reject the opposite gender, which they do temporarily to find their identity. Girls who say boys smell for eg are establishing and understanding their difference from boys

Jaymes haha we are spermobsessives. those lines are like somert from a textbook.


----------



## LucyJ

Great lines Jaymes :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Nato, interesting about the whole pink thing. And I'm so dead set against doing anything pink if this is a girl. Maybe I need to re-think that. 

Tim is flying into London. Then going to Amsterdam. Then to Germany where his brother just moved (not exactly sure where). Then he's off to Paris. He'll be there for 2 weeks while Sting is touring. He hired his other brother to film Sting on tour, so all of the brothers will be there at the same time.

I would love to go, but I'm too nervous to fly while pregnant. I don't need any additional stress in my life. So while Tim is away, my mother will come for a visit for a week. I'll have a week to myself in the house which will be heaven actually. And then I'm taking a week off while my mom is here which will also be heaven.


----------



## vickyd

Hero plays more with trucks and building blocks and practically ignores the dolls she has lol!!! 

I read spermalot too!!! In my case however im in absolutely no rush to get preggo again...

I love baby clothes from https://www.dpam.com/


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, dont buy anything pink at all, everyone will buy you pink stuff so there will be some. I was dead set against it too, but i have bought a few pink things - as you can see i want to mix it up a bit, i got her some black tights today to go with her black deer outfit. I have softened to pink a bit, it suits eloises skin tone better than green and more neutral colours. The other problem is I bought a blue and green robot snowsuit and she looks like a boy in it.

thats a shame youve missed out. i flew when pregnant and i blew up like a cooked sausage. You could have stuck a fork in my legs. No point doing something youre worried about i agree. Any decisions on the progesterone? 

Vic i havent bought any dolls at all, i was into teddies when i was a child and have only bought her teddies. Crikey, it hadnt even crossed my mind to get her a doll. 

now doing more online baby clothes browsing


----------



## Jaymes

Round2 said:


> OMG Jaymes, POASing must be a full time job for you!!

LOL, for awile there I was dipping every time I went! Now I'm just doing FMU... :blush::haha:



heart tree said:


> Nato, interesting about the whole pink thing. And I'm so dead set against doing anything pink if this is a girl. Maybe I need to re-think that.
> 
> Tim is flying into London. Then going to Amsterdam. Then to Germany where his brother just moved (not exactly sure where). Then he's off to Paris. He'll be there for 2 weeks while Sting is touring. He hired his other brother to film Sting on tour, so all of the brothers will be there at the same time.
> 
> I would love to go, but I'm too nervous to fly while pregnant. I don't need any additional stress in my life. So while Tim is away, my mother will come for a visit for a week. I'll have a week to myself in the house which will be heaven actually. And then I'm taking a week off while my mom is here which will also be heaven.

A week to myself WOULD be so much heaven. I could almost hear angels singing at the thought!



vickyd said:


> Hero plays more with trucks and building blocks and practically ignores the dolls she has lol!!!
> 
> I read spermalot too!!! In my case however im in absolutely no rush to get preggo again...
> 
> I love baby clothes from https://www.dpam.com/

Bee played with boy toys at first too, mostly because she has an older brother, but now she looks strange to me if she is not head to toe PINK! She is pinkalicious!
https://thinkpinkalicious.com/files/wallpaper02.jpg


----------



## heart tree

I don't even know the gender yet, so buying pink would be a little premature! LOL! The fabric I bought yesterday was green. 

I've been weaning off of progesterone. I used to take it twice a day. Then I dropped to once a day. Then once every other day. Then once every 2 days. That's when I would start feeling the pain. Well, I haven't felt it at all and today is the day I would normally take it. I might not take it again tonight. I really think my placenta has taken over and I want to stop taking it. I'm 16 weeks and even with women who are under strict specialist care usually go off at 16 weeks. 

I hated dolls as a child. I never knew what to do with them. I loved running around outside. But I also loved wearing dresses.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at me. i did mean if, honest. I cant wait to find out if its boyby or bebe. exciting!!! what date is your 20 week app? i might pm you my mobile so you have to text me the news from the drs

vic, that website has plenty of rompers, and my dress dislike exception....dresses with matching bloomers. I love frilly knicks.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh I love dresses with matching knickers too, not sure shopping for Milo will be as fun as it was for Pops.

Amanda - I took progesterone until 32 weeks but I know most people stop at around 12 weeks, (Cazza did, I'm sure)


----------



## Megg33k

Outside the law indeed, Nato! tsk tsk :haha:

I love the POAS-porn, Jaymie!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg33k said:


> POAS-porn

snarf


----------



## vickyd

I never bought Hero dolls, but everyone else has lol! She only likes one that my uncle got her, its a cheapie that signs and does this creapy dance. He got her 3 for 10 euro at some fair.

hearty im sure theres nothing wrong with taking the progesterone every now and then...If it gives you peace of mind and theres no harm with it why not I say?


----------



## NatoPMT

i agree with Vic, just take it if theres any reason to worry, it spaces you out nicely too <progesteronehead>


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, I am just dying to read this moderated post. Does this mean "they" are always watching??!? 

Vicky, I am so sorry you're having such a rough go at the mo'. Conneticut is like Stepford Wives territory if you live in burbs. Definitely a change from city center Athens. I also haven't been reading anything about Greeks being lazy...although I think in general Americans like to bring up the way Europeans as a whole have longer holidays, maternity leave, etc, since Americans take like no time off at all. But I think in most instances, at least in my circles, people are commending the better work-life balance Europeans have. 

I can't remember now when I felt movement with Alistair and it makes me sad. :( Round, don't worry about the cord, please!! Alistair was so active towards the end and super hiccupy so I worried sooooo much about his cord and it wasn't even around his neck. 

Jaymes, those are amazing lines! 

I got pretty swollen when flying while pregnant and I was only 15 weeks. I also peed a lot and people kept watching me go to and from the bathroom in a judgemental way (I wasn't overtly pregnant looking). 

What's a romper suit? Is this a British thing I'm unaware of? I should know since I worked at a nursery in the UK for goodness sakes. 

Lucy, I hope Ben sleeps better tonight. Alistair is quite sleepy today as well, wonder what it will mean for tonight! We're trying ot push his bedtime earlier and earlier so he doesn't have super crazy jet lag in the UK. Less than two weeks until our trip! Eeek!

This week I've been struggling with feeling like I get nothing done during the day. Does anyone else who is not working feel like that? I'm not ready for the day until noon myself because getting Alistair fed and dressed and then the same for myself takes ages. And then I just feel tired from broken sleep so I lounge most of the afternoon. It's going on 3 and all I've done is one load of laundry. I'm jsut feeling like my days have no structure or accomplishments and it's getting to me. I'm technically back at work but taking cases sporadically as I also can't seem to fit work in even though I'm not actually doing anything????


----------



## heart tree

Just got my results back from my second trimester screening. My risk for everything went down dramatically from my first trimester screening!! :happydance:

For Down's Syndrome it went down from 1/620 to 1/4300
For Trisomy 18 it went down from 1/6100 to 1/27,000
I got a new test for Smith Lemli Opitz and got the best number possible 1/10,000
I also got a new test for AFP which tests for neural tube defects and it was normal

I'm soooo happy! No amnio for me!!! :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

I find the conversaton on gender roles fascinating! I love that there' s supposed biological reason for females preference for pink. I've always been very girly, loved pink, played with dolls, and if I remember correctly totally went for tacky glitter, bows and rainbows as well. I could NOT imagine myself with a son! And now here and I am in boy-land. He's still really fun to dress, though.


----------



## Allie84

YAY, Hearty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have a happy and healthy little baby in there. :happydance: :happydance: I am so thrilled for you! How are you feeling? More relaxed? On :cloud9: I cant' wait for Aug. 3rd....although, I hope he have him/her on July 24th or July 28th....Alex's bday is July 24th and a lot of people I've loved in life were born July 28th including my dad, and I think they are great bdays. And Leos are pretty awesome.


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> just got my results back from my second trimester screening. My risk for everything went down dramatically from my first trimester screening!! :happydance:
> 
> For down's syndrome it went down from 1/620 to 1/4300
> for trisomy 18 it went down from 1/6100 to 1/27,000
> i got a new test for smith lemli opitz and got the best number possible 1/10,000
> i also got a new test for afp which tests for neural tube defects and it was normal
> 
> i'm soooo happy! No amnio for me!!! :happydance:

yayayayayayayay!


----------



## heart tree

Allie84 said:


> I think in general Americans like to bring up the way Europeans as a whole have longer holidays, maternity leave, etc, since Americans take like no time off at all. But I think in most instances, at least in my circles, people are commending the better work-life balance Europeans have.

I definitely agree with this Allie. That seems to be the way Europeans are perceived here and it's always looked at as a better way of life. Though a lot of politicians don't agree with National Health Care, but that's a whole other topic!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I think I'll be more relaxed after the anatomy scan on March 15. But those results definitely helped me feel better! Not to bad for an old lady like me! It's a good day today. 

I'll take a July baby. I always thought I'd have a summer baby. My first baby was due on July 24, so it's a little bittersweet for me. But I will be thrilled if that's when the babe decides to come. I just want the baby to wait until the end of July/early August so he/she is fully baked.


----------



## roonsma

Great lines Jaymes :)

Beautiful outfits Naters :)

Fantastic news on baby's tests Hearty :)

Sorry Hero took a tumble Vicky, it happens with little one's and it hard to deal with but you're a great Mum :hugs:

Allie, that's how i felt when both mine were small, it took hours to get anywhere/do anything but it does get easier, i promise :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Such great news Hearty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

*FANTASTIC NUMBERS!!!*

aaaaand relax, your baby is perfect!! i was really worried about spina bifida and you have to wait until 20 weeks in the uk for that, so thats brilliant. The anatomy scan wont show anything up that cant be treated i wouldn't imagine? Neeeearly there now 

all my family are summer babies, apart from my little eloise. 

a romper suit is an all in one but not a babygrow, like the photos i posted. i am romper crazy

dont get me started on the welfare state (which i support) and my perceptions of the ambitions its necessary for americans to have <stepsaway>


----------



## heart tree

I'm pretty pleased with this 37 year old body at the moment!


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks rooney! now you have to tell us where to shop too. we are swapping shopping tips.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> I'm pretty pleased with this 37 year old body at the moment!

um, thats schmoking hot 37 year old body!


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> Just got my results back from my second trimester screening. My risk for everything went down dramatically from my first trimester screening!! :happydance:
> 
> For Down's Syndrome it went down from 1/620 to 1/4300
> For Trisomy 18 it went down from 1/6100 to 1/27,000
> I got a new test for Smith Lemli Opitz and got the best number possible 1/10,000
> I also got a new test for AFP which tests for neural tube defects and it was normal
> 
> I'm soooo happy! No amnio for me!!! :happydance:




NatoPMT said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with this 37 year old body at the moment!
> 
> um, thats schmoking hot 37 year old body!Click to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/userimages/profilepics/profilepic63433_3.gif


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha! Not so much anymore Nato! Over the summer I would have agreed with you. That's why I posted those pictures on FB. To remind me what I used to look like even at 37. Now I'm much rounder. Though Tim doesn't seem to mind. :haha:

Anyone have any good plans for the weekend? It's a long weekend for us. Will probably see a friend I haven't seen in ages, go to yoga and sew. Quite honestly, I would love a glass or two of champagne to celebrate right now, but I don't have the courage.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay hearty that's fab, won't expect much less from your hot bod, lol.x


----------



## roonsma

I shop anywhere really, my favourites are JL, Next and BabyGAP though. I buy from supermarkets and 2nd hand from ebay too, I used to search alot on there. I'm a sucker for Monsoon knitwear, they do beautiful boys cardigans and sweaters. I love GAP jeans, they're the best, oh and GAP socks are the only ones that have ever stayed on my boys :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

I'm so excited my brother is a manager at the Gap. This baby is going to have so much style! And I'm really excited to know about their socks.


----------



## NatoPMT

theres a gorgeous romper at Gap at the mo, i photographed it...the coral one with butterflies - theres also a beautiful yellow one too

Whats JL rooney? 

My friend works in the press office for Monsoon, i am going to be getting her to get me stuff for defo


----------



## roonsma

John Lewis :) Monsoon stuff is fab quality Nates, it'll last forever. Harry has some of Camerons things and they look as good as new:thumbup:

Wow Hearty, lucky you! Your baby will the the envy of all it's friends!

BabyGAP sock are a must, once you discover them you never buy anywhere else :)

I just remembered i love OshKosh aswell x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I 2nd gap socks just not so cute for girls! 

I love h&m, Zara, debenhams and pumpkin patch for clothes, sainsburys are amazing for vests and sleep suits!x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh I love monsoon too, I bought some lively knitted dresses from there, not sure milo can pull them off though :-(


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance::happydance: hearty thats great news :happydance::happydance:

I love john lewis I have some goregeous stuff for Ben from them. Junior J at debenhams do some some nice boys clothes and I have to say Ive been pretty impressed with m&s socks although I havnt tried the gap ones. My sil bought us a pair of sock ons to help keep well his socks on :haha: which would of been great if I hadnt of lost one opps :dohh:

Allie I know exactly what you mean I have days when I get nothing done and other days when I think Ive done loada but actually it doesnt seem that much. It used to really worry me as I felt I was being a bad wife but as Steve said Im looking after the baby and that is more important than anything else. I met a mum at a group who has 2 children and her advice was just to enjoy it she said it goes by so quickly enjoy watching them grow/develop dont stress the little things.


----------



## roonsma

What about boys romper suits? 







:)


----------



## heart tree

So cute Rooney!!! Boys can be fashionable too!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OMG Hearty you are so lucky having a relative who works for Gap! My favourite outfits of Luca's are from Gap...my friend gives me all her hand-me-downs and most of them are from the Gap.

Some of Luca's gap clothes...

Spoiler
https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/SDC12724.jpg
https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/Lucajan2012005.jpg
https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/2012-01-09154358.jpg
https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/2011-10-17154650.jpg

I was feeling kind of flutters at about 15 weeks but I just thought it was wind. Then kicks at about 18 weeks that I knew couldn't be wind, then full blown "yeah this is definitely baby" kicks at 20 weeks. I miss that feeling so much of him kicking and moving, sometimes I swear I can still feel it :wacko: My friend at work is 35 weeks and I was just watching her bump move around this week with pure jealousy!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh lovely pics, he's such a cutie.xx


----------



## Dazed

Congrats at the great numbers Amanda!

Look at you sneaky Nato trying to get Amanda to give you aheads up on her doc appt!


----------



## NatoPMT

pumpkin patch vests are the BEST sassers! 

omg towelling. my favourite ever ever fabric. Reminds me of the 70's. I have a towelling dress that is my best ever holiday dress. i bloody love it - see attached pic, when i was 8.5 stone in 2008 not the current 11 of the bastwerds. I cant even get that dress over my head now boo hoo

Rooney maybe you would like the penguin boy rompers in TKMaxx at the mo - i love them
 



Attached Files:







330_35229041822_758381822_1361637_4790_n.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> Look at you sneaky Nato trying to get Amanda to give you aheads up on her doc appt!

busted!


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Look at you sneaky Nato trying to get Amanda to give you aheads up on her doc appt!
> 
> busted!Click to expand...

I feel like I missed something. Did you ask when my doctor's appointment was? I'm having a blond, pregnancy moment. I have one this Thursday, Feb. 23 at 8:45am. I have my 20 week anatomy scan on March 15 at 8:30am. 

Nato, you lot HOT in that dress! No matter what year it was. HOT!

We call that fabric terry cloth. I have no idea why it's called that. Towelling makes more sense.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

You do look hot in that dress, I love that fabric too and also have about 4 holiday beach dresses in that material although mine are no where near as classy (juicy couture dresses, lol) I have the track suits too, such a Chav!!!

Oh that's so soon Amanda, I have my 4d scan the same week.

AFM. My 4th nephew entered the world this morning at 2:47, very happy and can't wait to give him snuggles later.xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I haven't worn that fabric since I was a kid because I find it a bit clingy to the wrong areas. Nato you look lush in that pic. I don't think i'll ever be 8.5 stone again!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

in my excitement about the towelling, i forgot to say how gorgeous Harry and Luca are, such handsome boys, Between Harry, Luca, Ben, Kash, Kian, Alistair and Indigo, Eloise is spoilt for choice, or will get her heart brutally broken. Im watching you. 

I am pretty sure i will never see 8 stone anything ever again, at this rate i wont see 9 stone again. boo hoo. That pic was taken in Brazil on my honeymoon. I had starved myself for the wedding. Those were the days.

does anyone know how S&M is?


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Look at you sneaky Nato trying to get Amanda to give you aheads up on her doc appt!
> 
> busted!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like I missed something. Did you ask when my doctor's appointment was? I'm having a blond, pregnancy moment. I have one this Thursday, Feb. 23 at 8:45am. I have my 20 week anatomy scan on March 15 at 8:30am.
> 
> Nato, you lot HOT in that dress! No matter what year it was. HOT!
> 
> We call that fabric terry cloth. I have no idea why it's called that. Towelling makes more sense.Click to expand...

I would like to know why americans call taps 'fawcets' - much easier to say taps. 

I said that i would pm you my mobile to make you text me from the drs office with the boy/girl news but i was just trying my luck. Im so dying to know. 

Sassy you big chavver!! 

Just got back from another major shopping trip, i have been very ungrateful and taken gifts back and exchanged them.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato s&m had a little boy she called him Adam I dont know if shes on b&b much but does update her journal.

What did you get? Its been chucking down here so I didnt venture out shopping well apart from a quick pop up to tescos for food.


----------



## grandbleu

I LOVE terry cloth...I used to have a turquoise bikini in terry (toweling)...I agree with *Hearty* - you look amazing *Nato*!

PS. Since you're all sharing pics...I'll give you an updated Indy one - 4 months - as a Disco lurkette :flower: - oops it's a blurry one...trying again.


Spoiler


Sorry I'm blurry...

Hanging out with my pops!​


----------



## heart tree

LOL! I don't know why we call them faucets! So funny to see it written as fawcets. Another strange word we use. Tap would be easier, I agree. 

I totally missed that post about you wanting me to text you. Feel free to PM me your number. I'll have to tell Tim and my mother first, but you could be next in line!

If you don't like a gift, you should be able to exchange it for something you like! It's not ungrateful. I would rather someone have something they like from me than it sit in the corner and collect dust.


----------



## heart tree

Oh, SM had her baby? Wonderful! 

Grand, super cute pic! Same goes for all the Disco babies. I've said it once, I'll say it again, we have a very attractive gene pool in this thread.


----------



## NatoPMT

Bleupers, baby bleu is such a cutie. 

Hearty is right about them being so lovely, and we have more to come. I am so excited about the new babies, i want them all to be here now so I can coo over them. Mobile is on the way, i want to know asap, i cant wait for internet updates <impatientface>

i knew i spelt it wrong, i was going the Farrah Fawcett route cos we were talking about towelling.

Luce thanks for the update on S&M, thats lovely news! Its chucking down here but a bit of rain doesnt get in the way of a true professional shopper like me. I got some dungarees and a romper from Gap and a set of cotton pjs from The White Company as gift exchanges. I took the Ralph Lauren romper back and got 2 sun rompers. I am romper stomping crazy. 

I came home with 5 outfits and £1.33 extra in my pocket. I am Queen of Shopping. 

I also saw H&M Homeware for the first time - i was impressed. I got this:

https://www.hm.com/gb/product/82757?article=82757-H#article=82757-G

as i have a slate grey and white bathroom. Well cheap


----------



## vickyd

Ooooo bobby Brown got turned away from Houston's funeral....


----------



## NatoPMT

hmm Farrah Tap. Just thinking, not quite the same ring to it

haha at Vic with the latest celebrity gossip. 

Poor old Whitters. I liked her in the 80;s and i liked Million Dollar Bill. Good job we didnt go down the crack road after all eh girls. I seem to remember us threatening to become crackheads.


----------



## vickyd

love the bath mat Nato!
Last time i went shopping i bought socks, exciting stuff!

Im going dancing tonight woop woop! I have to adjust back to Greek nightlife time, we booked a table at a club that opens 12 am...How will i stay up till then?????


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl: there is still time Nato, I might just end up on the crack in the near future!

In other breaking news, the crisis is so bad in Greece that the brazillian dancers living here cannot get work during the carnival! seriously this was just on the news!


----------



## LucyJ

The disco babies are gorgeous I will have to post some more pics of Ben. Its so exciting all the new babies I think Hearty is having a little girl.

Bleu hes such a cutie.

Nato thats impressive shopping it was having to get the train that put me off whereas tomorrow steve can drive me. love the mat I didnt know h&m did homeware oh my god Ive been missing out on so much. 

Vicky that sounds fun I would love to go dancing especially if there are cocktails involved!!

Im cooking butternut squash for Benjamin to try tonight.


----------



## NatoPMT

yummy butternut squash is ACE. Especially dipped in crack (dont try that for Ben though)

I didnt know H&M did home stuff either, the shop in Stratford City has a home section and i nearly peed myself in excitement. I held on for appearances sake though

Vic have a great time tonight! is your Village People outfit back on? That will scare the brazillian dancers off good and proper.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky you have to find time to take a Disco nap. That's what we used to call naps during the day before we went out clubbing later at night. Since you are a Disco girl, I imagine you'll be able to manage a Disco nap. As long as you can get someone to watch Hero. Have fun. I haven't been dancing in ages! I imagine you'll see some Brazillian's looking for work.

Shocking about B. Brown! I feel so sad for their child.

Love the mat Nato! I had no idea H&M had housewares. Must go have a look now. I used to be a shopping fiend, but pregnancy stopped me in my tracks.

I hope Ben likes butternut squash. It's one of my favorites. Not dipped in crack though.

Off to yoga then lunch with a long lost friend.


----------



## vickyd

Hero has been at my moms the last hour and ive started on the whiskey lol! A nap now would mean a full nights sleep so will resist the urge and get hammered instead...Maybe try some of that crack dip lol!!!!


----------



## vickyd

No village people outfit tonight! The tash was so uncomfortable and itchy..I think i have a slight case of exzema from wearing it all night...


----------



## Round2

Congrats Susan! 

Blue, he's so adorable. It's the dimples, he's going to be a little killer!

Nato, I love the dress. I still think you look like Jennifer Anistion a bit. I didn't realize faucet wasn't an internationl word. I had no idea what romper was till you posted a picture!

Vicky, good luck staying up till midnight. I'm not even sure if I know how to dance anymore it's been so long. I hope you have a blast, you dersve a good night out to blow off some steam.

Right now I'm sitting in a parking lot of a ski resort with my lap top, a bag of grapes and an ice pack on my head! We're staying at a condo this weekend in Quebec. Hubby and the kids are snow tubing, but our condo isn't ready yet. I slipped on some ice yesterday and my back and neck are killing me - hence the ice pack. Hmm...I just saw someone setup a snow taffy stand...might have to check that out soon!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG NATO you've killed me, I never knew you could shop h&m online!

Off I go........


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, have fun Vick, I miss drink!


----------



## vickyd

Ouch Round poor you!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> I still think you look like Jennifer Anistion a bit.

well it has been said a few times before. Not since i started being 11 stone and getting wrinkles though. That bitch has out-aged me. 

your poor head!! i remember sassy fell over when she was preggo too. Ice shouldnt be allowed when we are collectively pregnant. Get stuck into the taffy (i know what that is from watching Friends and trying to copy Jennifer Aniston)

Sassy, 1....2....3...SHOP!!! 

Disco naps, disco biscuits, we've got it going on


----------



## LucyJ

Butternut squash was a winner (not dipped in crack)!

Round you poor thing hope your back/neck feels better soon.


----------



## Jaymes

Lurking. So tired these days. Disco naps sound heavenly. Yawn. :hug:


----------



## Allie84

As we're sharing "fashionable baby" photos...I like the first pic as he has his 'cool cat' pose going on (which is actually him unintentionally slouching over haha)...and I just love his T-shirt in the second photo. 





Vicky, is it possible you're just now arriving home drunk lol? If the club opened at midnight...
Hope you had a fun. :)

Mmmm I love butternut squash, Lucy. Hope you had some for yourself (non pureed lol). Hope Steve had a good time at _Spam_alot. 

Hi Jaymes! I understand being too tired too post. 

Oh, Round, you poor thing. Sounds like a fun weekend, though. Hope you're enjoying yourself!

Hearty, I hope you enjoyed yoga and lunch. Do you do pilates at all? I was doing yoga pre-pregnancy but the pilates classes are shorter so I want to check them out again; I couldn't stand it before. Today I went to water pilates but it was cancelled so I ended up doing water aerobics. It was a hoot...well, it was a hoot to look at us all flapping about in the water!


----------



## Jaymes

Cute Kid!


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls x


----------



## Jaymes

:wave: Hi Jenny! How are you feeling? 

I'm up a bit early enjoying a cuppa before the rest of the family wakes up! Bliss! I love my quiet moments!


----------



## jenny25

I'm fine darling but grumpy cause I can't get a afternoon nap befor going to ice hockey but all is good lol hubby is at work how's the pregnancy going sweet xz


----------



## heart tree

Allie I love the cool cat slouch look! No I've never done Pilates. Im loving he prenatal yoga class though. I could tell I was getting sick yesterday as my nose was dripping during downward dog. Eeewwww. But I soldiered on. Then met my friend, his wife and their 5 year old for lunch. Last time I saw them was their wedding in 2008. I got pregnant for the first time a few weeks later. It was nice to be pregnant yesterday rather than sad that I had so many losses since I saw then last. I got butternut squash tamales!

I'm so sick today though. Couldn't sleep through all my snot. I'm exhausted. 

Vicky I hope you are hung over! I hope some drunk pics pop up on FB. 

Hi to everyone else. Not super chatty today. Just going to chill on the couch. xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Allie love the pics Alistair is such a cutie. Steve had a great time thanks. No I didnt eat any of the buttenut squash well apart from trying some of the puree to check the temp. I pureed it all up so I could freeze some Ive got a stash of baby food in the freezer (sweet potato and parsnip seem to be his favourite and he likes apple puree with his porridge in the mornings).

Hearty hope you feel better soon and I think chilling on the couch is a great idea. Make sure you drink and eat plenty.

Vicky hope you had a great out and managed to stay awake.


----------



## NatoPMT

*happy birthday dazed!!!​*


----------



## Jaymes

Happy Birthday Dazed!


----------



## NatoPMT

Can i have a bitch about something thats none TTC related

I am mad. Someone i went to school with has just posted a picture of a cat killing a tiny animal. He has posted photos of dead voles before, not mice, VOLES. The caption says 'prepare to meet your maker rodent' and this is the sequence of comments:

He's behind you!!!!
14 minutes ago · Like
Lucy Riley that better not be your cat on another vole or i will come over there and smack its paws with a ruler.
11 minutes ago · Like

JB Ermmm - I will get mini boxing gloves ready
10 minutes ago · Like

Lucy Riley John!!! voles aren't pests, and they are endangered. You gotta stop your cat doing that. My face is not impressed.
6 minutes ago · Like

JB It's nature! The school site is 105 acres! Any ideas how???
4 minutes ago · Like

Lucy Riley By not watching it kill a vole? stopping it when you see it happen in front of your camera lens? Bell on its collar? Its not 'nature' when the cats are pets. Its nature when a tiger kills somert, not when a domestic cat decimates indigenous mammal populations.

GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## heart tree

Nato I just saw the whole thing on FB. That's really irritating. I'm with you. I have a really hard time with stuff like that. I don't do well having to kill a mosquito! 

One time I was in Florida and met these two guys who were staying with my brother's friend. One of them tried to "impress" my friend and me by stopping on a lizard as it ran in front of us. I was so disgusted and angry with him I couldn't talk to him the rest of the time I was visiting my brother. Asshole.


----------



## NatoPMT

hes saying now that its a field mouse, not a vole. I am still mad. some idiot has chimed in about how cats arent domesticated or owned (what??) and how they are just using natural instincts - im sure that cat will survive with a bowl of Felix when it gets home, to its _owners_ house. Fuckwittage is posting the photos gleefully showing ENDANGERED spp. 

nice one hearty, they cant try and impress us with their crap. We will get them.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry, I meant "stomping" on a lizard. Not "stopping" on it. He killed it if that didn't come through in my last post. Jerk.

Sorry, but house cats are completely domesticated animals. Sure they have their natural instincts but if they weren't domesticated then people wouldn't be able to keep them in the house, feed them manufactured food and snuggle with them. It's not like they are squirrels. Oh wait, you tried to domesticate a squirrel! LOL!

Oh wait again...so did I! Click on picture for video...

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/th_6ddbf650.jpg


----------



## NatoPMT

STOMPED???? omfg!! What sort of person a) does that and b) thinks that impresses someone else?? Thats so upsetting. 

Thankfully the squirrel video has cheered me up. Have you seen my "Lions, Tigers, Squirrels, Oh My" album on fb then? I can't let squibbles in my house any more cos Eloise might attack them


----------



## heart tree

Just had a look on FB. :thumbup: I remember you posting a picture of feeding a squirrel on this tread a while back. I love squirrels! If you ever come to Berkeley, the squirrels on the Berkeley campus are the friendliest little guys ever. That's where we were when I took this video. 

Yes, he stomped on it. I hated him after that. Wasn't too keen on him before that either. At least my initial judge of character was correct. Glad the video helped cheer you. 

Vicky, I see you lurking. How was dancing?


----------



## NatoPMT

You have to put Formby Point Red Squirrel Reserve on your Things To Do Before I Am Too Old To Do Owt list

Red squirrels are too cute for words. And they have tufty ears into boot.


----------



## heart tree

O.M.G!!!

I just Googled them. Cutest. Squirrels. Ever. 

I can't wait to show Tim. He's going to freak. Yes, I will definitely be putting that on the top of my list for places to visit!

In the meantime, I do enjoy the fat squirrels here. This is a pic I took last year.

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/a7b5783d.jpg


----------



## LucyJ

Omfg amanda thats awful what an idiot as if that would impress he sounds like he needs to be stomped on. 

Nato I really dont get people like that or those that say cats arent domestcated umm yeah they are. You wouldnt find a tiger happy to curl up in the sun in your living room or eat his pouch of whiskers. 

Cute pic, love the video.


----------



## roonsma

I saw that convo.... some men are weird, seriously:growlmad:


----------



## heart tree

I can't stop looking at red squirrel pictures at Formby Point. I'm in love.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty you would love them. You go into the woods and you cant see anything at first. 

Then you see a streak of red out of the corner of your eye, then, one by one, you see their faces pop out from behind tree trunks and they start coming towards you

The squirrel leader then hand you a note saying "where's our fucking nuts" and you hold our your hand, and they take the peanuts and run off

The grey squirrels are ace but they are american imports and carry squirrel pox which kills the reds. 

I used to live near there and you would see red squirrels running along the beach on the sand

haha at pouch of whiskers. 

weirdos, exactly rooney.


----------



## Allie84

Hello my little squirrel lovers, 

I am feeling really worried right now! I know we all told Vicky how it happens to the best of us with our babies falling/hitting their heads but now that it's happened to me I'm upset.

I was nursing Alistair just before bed this evening and Weasley was playing with his tin food bowl. I didn't think much of it until Weasley swung it side to side in his mouth and it went flying....right into the back of Alistairs's head!!! It actually made a clanging sound! :cry: Alistair was stunned I think, but after a pause he started screaming. No bump.

I called the doc and he was so not reassuring. He was like "Are you sure he didn't go unconscious?" and I don't _think_ so but he was dozy on my breast to begin with and there was a pause before he reacted. They said as long he didn't go unconscious he should be okay.

He's asleep now but I keep checking on him. Sigh.


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> Hello my little squirrel lovers,
> 
> I am feeling really worried right now! I know we all told Vicky how it happens to the best of us with our babies falling/hitting their heads but now that it's happened to me I'm upset.
> 
> I was nursing Alistair just before bed this evening and Weasley was playing with his tin food bowl. I didn't think much of it until Weasley swung it side to side in his mouth and it went flying....right into the back of Alistairs's head!!! It actually made a clanging sound! :cry: Alistair was stunned I think, but after a pause he started screaming. No bump.
> 
> I called the doc and he was so not reassuring. He was like "Are you sure he didn't go unconcious?" and I don't _think_ so but he was dozy on my breast to begin with and there was a pause before he reacted. They said as long he didn't go unconcious he should be okay.
> 
> He's asleep now but I keep checking on him. Sigh.

Oh Allie! How horrid! I'm so sorry Alistair was hit by the dog. I'd have been so mad at the dog. 

Mine was happily walking past the baby yesterday and whipped Lexi across the face with her tail. It left a bit of a mark for a few minutes, and I was so mad! The dog went out while the baby got cuddles.


----------



## heart tree

Oh girls! Bad doggies all around!

Allie I think you would know if he went unconscious honey. It's pretty obvious when someone is out like that. Dozy is different. Of course you should keep checking on him, but I have confidence he is ok. I'm so sorry you had to experience this though. I'm even sorrier for Alistair. Poor baby!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. :hugs:

I feel guilty that I let Weasley play with his bowl like that (normally we don't let him). Alex was angry with Weasley but I wasn't so much, as it was an accident and he immediately could tell he did something wrong and was hanging his head the rest of the evening. But still....definitely a bad doggie! 

You're right, Hearty, I'm sure I'd have been able to tell if he was knocked unconscious. It was his delayed reaction that made me wonder but it seems as though babies always take a bit to realize they're hurt/scared/etc.


----------



## vickyd

Allie Hero looks stunned for a few seconds before she starts screaming..They also look at you for your reaction and if they sence panic they cry even harder...
You would defo know if he wasnt consious darling.

I was lurking last night again but wasnt in the right state of mind to contribute. I left Hero with my mom again last night and spent the whole night googling brain tumors and burn out symptoms...I have this constant numbness at the back of my head and a pressure behind my eyes. Sometimes when i walk i feel like im high or somert...
Is is too late to get PND???? I feel overwhelmed and am having difficulty feeling anything but annoyed with Hero at the moment. Its not helping that shes teething like mad and is whinging all day long.....


----------



## Jaymes

I'm so glad you have your parents for support. Being a mommy isn't easy, but it is rewarding. Listen to your body, what is it trying to tell you? I adore my kids, but I can tell when I need a break. :hug:


----------



## jenny25

Vicky I had pnd when aarron hit 6 months I felt everything your feeling if you need to talk I'm here for you xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, as long as he seems ok now, he will be fine, its not weasleys fault he's just a little doggy, and its not your fault either - you cant predict that sort of random event. I read about a mother who dropped her 2 month old baby out of a 1st floor window during a fire and he landed on his head, and is now fine. They are so resilient.

Vic - you poor thing. You have SO much going on and so many worries that it is going to come out somehow. Your physical symptoms could well be as a result of all this pressure with working, having a premmie, your MIL, and the economic situation. Everyone in greece must be feeling really vulnerable. it could well be emotional but I would speak to your dr about it. It may be PND, i got physical symptoms from stress once, it was like i was walking on a suspension bridge and the ground felt like it was moving, i thought i had an inner ear infection but the dr said it was typical stress symptoms rather than a brain tumour - he gave me anti seasickness medication not anti-depressants. 

do you still have time for the gym? support is the main thing and being able to get some time to yourself to process everything and relax is really important, but some exercise might help you burn off the adrenalin and stuff that feeling annoyed produces. Get some B complex vits too. Is Alex helping out ok? can you get your sis to watch hero too so you know when you have some free time coming up? I have Eloise out on wednesdays, so i only have 2 days either side before and after the weekend. 

we arent perfect or made to deal with too much. its natural to have reactions when things feel tough 

x

afm: Eloise has learned to blow raspberries. She used to just stick her tongue out and wiggle it, but she can do proper ones now. She also does them with a mouth full of milk and sprays everything within a 2 ft radius, inc my face


----------



## vickyd

Nato the feeling you described about the bridge is EXACTLY what im feeling most of the day. Its fucking scary....
Im pretty sure that i have too much stress...The situation is Greece is really affecting me and today we found out that there is a 70% chance that my sis will also be out of work. My parents have seen a 50% reduction in their pensions and Alex is moving his company yet again to even smaller offices to try and keep afloat... The way things stand right now, im the only one so far who hasnt had a pay cut but my tax will increase this year by 20% so in theory i have a pay cut also...
I really cant afford the gym subscription anymore so i stopped working out. I try and take Popi on longer walks to clear my head but someytimes i cant even find time for that. To add to all my problems Popi is sick and has been throwing up everyday (on my couch) for the past week. Today it was so bad that it started seeping through the sofa throw and has left a small stain AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie dont feel bad it was an accident you would of know if he'd been knocked out sounds like he was startled. Hope hes ok today babies are very resilent. :hugs:

Vicky you have so much on your plate Im not surprised your feeling the way you are. It does sound like the physical symtoms are a reaction to the stress and worry you are under. Are you getting anymore sleep? As sleep deprivation is going to make things worse. It think its good that you have some time to you, you need to do something that will help you relax. We're all here for you :hugs: im sorry about popi something you dont need hope she gets better soon.

Nato I have to stop reading your posts when Im eating :haha: it made me laugh you've got a cheeky little girl there. She'll have lots of fun with solids. Benjamin sneezed once just as I was offering him a spoonful of apple puree it went everywhere and he found it very amusing. He hasnt learnt to blow rasperries yet thank goodness.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic it sounds awful. Im so sorry youre having such a hard time. Just cos Hero is here and you are feeling this stuff doesnt mean its PND, but just cos theres lots else doesnt mean it isnt either. 

All this stuff, theres nothing you can do about the circumstances so you have to look after how you are coping with it. Hero is completely dependent you at a time when you feel that a lot is being taken away and you are worried you might not be able to look after yourself or provide for your family. The breadwinning is falling on your shoulders and it might be that some of your annoyance at hero is as a result of that pressure as she is so dependent on you. Why do you think you feel this annoyance? 

The stress symptoms can be managed physically, can you go for a jog with popi for eg? Its the cause that is more problematic, and like i said, theres nowt you can do about the state that greece is in. You can find support in your family, friends and us, you arent alone but you might be surrounded by people in the same boat so everyone needs support which might undermine your feelings or the fact that your feelings are individual. You might be thinking if everyone is in the same boat, what makes you so special to need help. You are to us. Dont feel that you cant contribute cos you dont have to, just make sure you tell us how you feel.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> He hasnt learnt to blow rasperries yet thank goodness.

its my own fault, i blew way to many at her

this afternoon, when she was doing a poo, instead of making her usual noises, she was going red and blowing raspberries as she did it 

she cracks me up


----------



## Jaymes

WAIT!! WTF, These are saying two different things right?!? According to the website my levels for 4 weeks should be like 600 max... Is there a difference?
Is 4200 too high for 4 weeks 5 days?


----------



## Jaymes

OK, I think I just answered my own question... I was 20 DPO, so it seems within normal for the 5 week (21 dpo) range... WHEW!!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Wow! This thread has been busy Ill post what I can remember

Dazed- Happy late birthday!!! I hope the green tea works for you this cycle:flower:

Hearty- happy 16 weeks!!! I started feeling flutters around this time so it will be any day now for you. Congrats on making your 1st baby purchase and Hurray for no amnio:happydance:

Jenny- Happy 10 weeks!!!

Congrats to Cazza!!!

Jaymes- Yay for no more spotting!!! Your lines look great:thumbup:

Round- Happy 21 weeks! Im glad you are feeling better about the trip. How long will you be in Florida? Im so jealous I really want to lay out on a beach and frolic in the ocean

Yogi- yay for no poop explosion:haha:. You do sound like one busy mom but Im glad to see you posting again. Welcome back!

Nato- I love the adorable clothing you bought for Eloise It makes me want to go shopping now! Have you tried the site zulily.com? They have some awesome things and they are always on sale. I am going to buy Penny her Easter outfit from there. 

Hilarious that you got moderated!

Well done on the raspberries, Eloise!

Vicky- huge hugs to you and Hero:hugs:. I was giving Penny a bath on Sunday and she slipped a little and bonked her head on the side of the tub. I felt HORRIBLE and she cried for a good 15 minutes. It was awful.:nope: 

Allie- On the weekends I feel like I get nothing done when I am home with Penny. I am probably ready by noon as well and maybe one or two chores done. Being at work makes me feel more accomplished. Tim is like super dad and will have the whole house cleaned when he is home with Penny:dohh:. I like Lucys advice to you

I hope little Alistair is doing ok now. Its hard not to worry but Im sure your little guy will be just fine.

To go along with the doggy stories our cat Niko has been slowly taking over Pennys nursery. She started out sitting on her glider then after a few days made it to her changing table and then yesterday I walk in and she is all cozy in Pennys crib. She is going to have a rude awakening when she gets booted for good when Penny starts sleeping in her room

Sassy- congrats on your 4th nephew!

Love the disco boys pictures. They are some handsome little boys!

AFM- We got back from New Mexico very early Sunday morning (1am) and I am still recovering from all the family and crazy late night driving. Penny did great but it was exhausting having to be around all of my family. They loved Penny and had a blast playing with her and carrying her around. I was like a hand sanitizing Nazi Im sure everyone was sick of me asking them to wash their hands before holding Penny. She got two native American names : Shoo-Dee (harvest song) & Zoe-Dee (named after my Babas friend). Im not sure how to spell them but that is how you say them. But by the end of our stay everyone was calling her baby May-U-shka (lizard) because she is constantly sticking her tongue out like a lizard and flicking it:haha: everyone thought it was hilarious. Ill post pics of her in her dress in moccasins when I get home

I taught my self how to crochet last week and made Penny a monkey hat over the weekend. Here is a pic:


----------



## Jaymes

hoping:) said:


> Wow! This thread has been busy Ill post what I can remember
> 
> Dazed- Happy late birthday!!! I hope the green tea works for you this cycle:flower:
> 
> Hearty- happy 16 weeks!!! I started feeling flutters around this time so it will be any day now for you. Congrats on making your 1st baby purchase and Hurray for no amnio:happydance:
> 
> Jenny- Happy 10 weeks!!!
> 
> Congrats to Cazza!!!
> 
> Jaymes- Yay for no more spotting!!! Your lines look great:thumbup:
> 
> Round- Happy 21 weeks! Im glad you are feeling better about the trip. How long will you be in Florida? Im so jealous I really want to lay out on a beach and frolic in the ocean
> 
> Yogi- yay for no poop explosion:haha:. You do sound like one busy mom but Im glad to see you posting again. Welcome back!
> 
> Nato- I love the adorable clothing you bought for Eloise It makes me want to go shopping now! Have you tried the site zulily.com? They have some awesome things and they are always on sale. I am going to buy Penny her Easter outfit from there.
> 
> Hilarious that you got moderated!
> 
> Well done on the raspberries, Eloise!
> 
> Vicky- huge hugs to you and Hero:hugs:. I was giving Penny a bath on Sunday and she slipped a little and bonked her head on the side of the tub. I felt HORRIBLE and she cried for a good 15 minutes. It was awful.:nope:
> 
> Allie- On the weekends I feel like I get nothing done when I am home with Penny. I am probably ready by noon as well and maybe one or two chores done. Being at work makes me feel more accomplished. Tim is like super dad and will have the whole house cleaned when he is home with Penny:dohh:. I like Lucys advice to you
> 
> I hope little Alistair is doing ok now. Its hard not to worry but Im sure your little guy will be just fine.
> 
> To go along with the doggy stories our cat Niko has been slowly taking over Pennys nursery. She started out sitting on her glider then after a few days made it to her changing table and then yesterday I walk in and she is all cozy in Pennys crib. She is going to have a rude awakening when she gets booted for good when Penny starts sleeping in her room
> 
> Sassy- congrats on your 4th nephew!
> 
> Love the disco boys pictures. They are some handsome little boys!
> 
> AFM- We got back from New Mexico very early Sunday morning (1am) and I am still recovering from all the family and crazy late night driving. Penny did great but it was exhausting having to be around all of my family. They loved Penny and had a blast playing with her and carrying her around. I was like a hand sanitizing Nazi Im sure everyone was sick of me asking them to wash their hands before holding Penny. She got two native American names : Shoo-Dee (harvest song) & Zoe-Dee (named after my Babas friend). Im not sure how to spell them but that is how you say them. But by the end of our stay everyone was calling her baby May-U-shka (lizard) because she is constantly sticking her tongue out like a lizard and flicking it:haha: everyone thought it was hilarious. Ill post pics of her in her dress in moccasins when I get home
> 
> I taught my self how to crochet last week and made Penny a monkey hat over the weekend. Here is a pic:
> View attachment 343299

OMG! That hat is seriously adorable! Talent! I cannot figure out how to follow a pattern for the life of me a d have been thinking of trying to find someone to teach me!


----------



## Jaymes

I wrote this in my journal... 

I called my dr (who is under the impression I still have an iud) and they freaked out! They wanted to see me today. I told them no as I have the great puker home with me. Then they asked if I had bleeding/fever/cramps. I said no, and my control is darker than my test line. The nurse seemed satisfied that it was not eptopic, strongly warned me to go to the emergency if I have any of these symptoms, and booked me an appt for 9 am. I did leave out the fact I saw my iud in the toilet a couple of months ago during a heavy time in my flow...:blush:
So we'll see what they say tomorrow. I'll make them do a blood draw while I'm there.


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- I just googled "how to crochet" and taught my self from there:thumbup:

Hilarious that they still think you have your IUD. I can't wait to see your HCG numbers tomorrow


----------



## NatoPMT

Eloise has been exposed to mumps. Im CRAPPING myself. My friend just called to say she has it and developed symptoms on Sunday, and she was playing with, kissing etc eloise last wednesday - while she was most infectious. I now have a 2 week wait to see if eloise develops it. i have just googled the effects and the worst possible effects are really bad, deafness and meningitis, which i know are unlikely but if they are possible, then its a risk. 

i dont want my little baby to be ill, let alone with those risks :cry:


----------



## hoping:)

Nato:hugs: I really hope Eloise doesn't get the mumps! It is so horrible to see them sick. The bright side is your friend was able to give you early notice so if she does get it you can treat it quickly


----------



## Jaymes

Ah Lucy! Poor Eloise... I am sorry. Is there any tests they can run in the meantime to see if she's caught it?


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks hoping. Im a little less hysterical now as i have read a couple of reputable sites that have said its often contagious for 2-3 days before symptoms, which could put her in the clear - others say 6 days before, some say up to 21 days before symptoms'

i took her to play group yesterday and today but will keep her at home for 14 days now just in case. Dont want to give it to anyone else if she does have it 

That hat is amazing!!! i would love to have a patience to do something like that, i am such a flake i would wander off before id even read the instructions - can we see penny in it please? I LOVE those native american names, the lizard one is ace. Penny sounds adorable, and eloise constantly sticks her tongue out too, she licks everything. 

Jaymes - glad you answered your own question. stay cool. all is well.


----------



## NatoPMT

Jaymes said:


> Ah Lucy! Poor Eloise... I am sorry. Is there any tests they can run in the meantime to see if she's caught it?

Thanks Jaymes, no i dont think so, and you cant have the vaccination after exposure like you can with rabies. The amount of slobbering she is doing, i am suspicious about if she has come into contact with an angry bat.


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping that hat is lovely you ar very talanted :thumbup: love her native american names.

Nato Im sorry to hear eloise has been exposed hopefully she doesnt get it. My mum caught mumps a few years ago and het symptoms started with in a few days of being exposed. Benjamin sticks his tongue all the time at the moment and I found him the other day laying flat on the floor face down, he'd rolled onto his tummy and then wriggled of his play mat, rushed over to check on him as he was so still only to find that he was licking the floor :dohh: I also found him sucking on the table leg of our coffee table.

Jaymes sounds like you've had an eventful day.

I think I may have eaten one to many pancakes feel a bit sick now!!


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls! I will post a pic of Penny in the hat when I get home. I will also include a pic of her at her naming ceremony:thumbup:

I love that all of our babies are in the tongue phase right now. Its amazing what facinates them:haha: We bought a video phone and gave one to my parents so they can see Penny do her lizard tongue everyday if they want. 

Lucy- that is so funny he was licking the floor and table leg:haha: I will have to start sanitizing the house at least once a week if Penny starts doing that. For now she is content with licking her toys, hands and me. lol!

Nato- Penny is super slobbery these days as well. If i don't keep a bib on her I have to change her outfit like 3 times a day.


----------



## hoping:)

here are some pics from our trip

Spoiler


----------



## Jaymes

AHHH! What a sweet little Monkey!


----------



## vickyd

Nato what a bummer that you have this worry over your head babes! Fingers crossed she didnt get it...

Hoping what fantastic pictures! I saw you in my dream last night, we were discussing baby names and picking out Native american names for Hero!

Im feeling better as of last night. Hero was an angel from the time i picked her up till this morning that she woke up at 9 am!!!! I think I see her two top teeth coming out so maybe the bad whinging phase is finally over.


----------



## NatoPMT

Omfg Penny is ADORABLE!!! jeez she's so cute i almost started crying then. I love the little feet poking out of the yellow dress pic. 

haha @ Ben licking the floor, thats so funny. I love the whole tongue poking out thing. Thanks for the reassurance on the symptoms, its been 7 days now. Im starting to feel a bit hopeful that we have gotten away with it. Ill keep her away from playgroups for another 2 weeks just in case

Vic, glad youre feeling a bit better - woodely woo at 9am!! thats my sort of start to the day


----------



## Jaymes

I'm on my way to my doctors appointment. I'm afraid it's a molar pregnancy. My betas are too high. I'll keep updating.


----------



## grandbleu

*Jaymes* - :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes :hugs:

Hoping she is just gorgeous love the pictures :flower:

Vicky glad you are feeling better


----------



## NatoPMT

Jaymes said:


> I'm on my way to my doctors appointment. I'm afraid it's a molar pregnancy. My betas are too high. I'll keep updating.

My betas were very high too and it lead to me having a cvs but everything was fine

Good luck, will be thinking of you x


----------



## NatoPMT

What dpo were you on your beta testing day?


----------



## hoping:)

Good morning everyone!

Vicky- Im glad to hear things are starting to get better. That is so funny you dreamt of us giving Hero a Native American name did we pick something good? 

Jaymes- could you possibly be further along? Maybe there is more than one in there? Whatever is causing the high HCG I hope it is good. I will be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

NatoPMT said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my way to my doctors appointment. I'm afraid it's a molar pregnancy. My betas are too high. I'll keep updating.
> 
> My betas were very high too and it lead to me having a cvs but everything was fine
> 
> Good luck, will be thinking of you xClick to expand...

Thanks. 



NatoPMT said:


> What dpo were you on your beta testing day?

19 dpo



hoping:) said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Vicky- Im glad to hear things are starting to get better. That is so funny you dreamt of us giving Hero a Native American name did we pick something good?
> 
> Jaymes- could you possibly be further along? Maybe there is more than one in there? Whatever is causing the high HCG I hope it is good. I will be thinking of you:hugs:

No, I was charting and the ultrasound showed closer to 4 wks than 6... She said it didn't look molar, and it looks like only 1.


----------



## Allie84

So your'e back Jaymes? And all was well? :hugs:

Nato, I'm so sorry you have this worry. I take it Eloise wasn't vaccinated with the MMR? I know in the U.S. you get the measles/mumps/rubella combo shot. But then again if your friend had it, I take it vaccination is a moot point as your friend would have been vaccinated...anyways, it sounds like you're in the clear but it's too bad you've had a scare! :hugs:

Hoping, ohhhh myyyy goodness, Penny is gorgeous. How on God's green earth did you manage to learn to crochet that online?!?! I learned in person from a pro when I was pregnant and never even managed to crochet a baby washcloth, much less a hat like that!!!! Glad you had a good time in NM! Love Penny's names. :hugs:

Yay, Vicky, glad to hear you're having a good day.

Lucy, I loved your video of Ben rolling over. He's soooooo adorable!! 

AFM Alistair seems just find after he his head incident. He's currently still sleeping....not sure what to do with myself now that he's sleeping like 13 hours a night (with two feedings, but still).


----------



## NatoPMT

Jaymes said:


> No, I was charting and the ultrasound showed closer to 4 wks than 6... She said it didn't look molar, and it looks like only 1.

it is quite high for 19dpo, but i just checked back on my numbers and mine were 37,840 on 1 March, which would have been 5+5 which is ridiculously high. I remember my private clinic said it was good, my NHS GP was worried, but everything was fine so i hope thats the same for you

Great she said it doesnt look molar, what are the next steps?


----------



## hoping:)

So what do they want to do next? Wait and scan you in a couple of days... I'm glad it wasn't a molar. What is your HCG level?


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Nato, I'm so sorry you have this worry. I take it Eloise wasn't vaccinated with the MMR? I know in the U.S. you get the measles/mumps/rubella combo shot. But then again if your friend had it, I take it vaccination is a moot point as your friend would have been vaccinated...anyways, it sounds like you're in the clear but it's too bad you've had a scare! :hugs:

Glad his little head is ok

Shes had 2 sets of imms so far for stuff like polio, tetanus, pneumonia but MMR isnt until 2 years

I havent had mumps as i am too old - i got rubella at 13, and Cherie hasnt had mumps imm either

I have to wait another 2 weeks to be sure she's ok, but am hoping that we have swerved it


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- Woohoo for 13 hours:happydance: I'm glad to hear Alistair's run in with the dog bowl has had no effect on him:thumbup:

As for crocheting... I just watched some videos online and read some articles. It took me a few hours to learn and once I got started it was easy... starting it was the hard part. I can usually look at something and replicate it. Tim says it is my gift:haha: I am the same way with drawing, painting or any other craft. For instance, the mural I painted on Penny's nursery wall. I looked at a similar picture on line and then I just went for it freestyle and made my own adjustments:thumbup:

Nato- I hope Eloise dodges it too. It sounds good so far:thumbup:

AFM- Last night was the 1st night Penny slept in her own room all night... We tried a few weekends ago but I missed her and brought her back into our bed when I did her 3 am feed:dohh: She used to sleep through the night until she got her cold last month and now wakes up once at 3am to fee... does anyone have any tricks to get her back to STTN? Also, when she isn't sleeping with us she tends to wake her self up by kicking her legs & swaddling doesn't help. She woke herself up twice when I first put her down. I need to figure out a solution to this. Luckily, it only took about 30 minutes for her to fall asleep after all of that


----------



## Jaymes

NatoPMT said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> No, I was charting and the ultrasound showed closer to 4 wks than 6... She said it didn't look molar, and it looks like only 1.
> 
> it is quite high for 19dpo, but i just checked back on my numbers and mine were 37,840 on 1 March, which would have been 5+5 which is ridiculously high. I remember my private clinic said it was good, my NHS GP was worried, but everything was fine so i hope thats the same for you
> 
> Great she said it doesnt look molar, what are the next steps?Click to expand...

Not sure I'm still waiting to see the dr. 



hoping:) said:


> So what do they want to do next? Wait and scan you in a couple of days... I'm glad it wasn't a molar. What is your HCG level?

@ 19 dpo it was 4204.1. If they don't test here I'll go back to the lab and get it done just for my own sanity!


----------



## NatoPMT

AK i see you!! come and say hello 

I am front of house again


----------



## grandbleu

*Hoping* - You are very talented - You should definitely do an Etsy business...I would buy a cute hat from you...Penny looks adorable as a monkey! You sound so artistic...I'm have two left hands for anything crafty...Luckily I'll be playing sports with my LO...that's more up my alley.


----------



## heart tree

At work and don&#8217;t have a lot of time to write, but wanted to throw some hugs around. :hugs:

Vicky, sounds like life has beaten you up a bit lately. I love all of the advice/support that people gave you yesterday. I echo what&#8217;s already been said. Remember that we&#8217;re here for the bad times as well as the good. Please don&#8217;t ever feel like you can&#8217;t post because you are feeling down. We love you and want to support you, even if it is from afar. I would imagine that all of the things going on in your life are contributing to your stress. It doesn&#8217;t seem to me that there is just one culprit. You would probably be managing things a lot better if it was just one thing. But your back has had a huge load piled onto it. You have to find ways to get some mental breaks from it. Whether it&#8217;s taking Popi for a walk or just walking yourself. Maybe it&#8217;s going to a park and reading for an hour. You need something that will allow you to escape. What about counseling? What about an anti-depressant? Those are also some options. I&#8217;m thrilled to hear Hero slept through the night and you are feeling better today. That&#8217;s a great first step.

Jaymie, your levels are high for 19dpo, but I wouldn&#8217;t immediately jump to the conclusion of a molar. I had a suspected molar in my second pregnancy because my levels were so high and the pregnancy looked suspiciously like a molar. Obviously it wasn&#8217;t viable, but after they tested the tissue, we found out it wasn&#8217;t molar. Betabase shows that you are much higher than the Median, but much lower than the highest hcg level reported at 19dpo which was a successful pregnancy: 12366. Good luck.

Hoping, love, love, love the little hat you made. She looks soooo cute! I also love that you are making sure she is exposed to the Native American traditions. It&#8217;s so important to keep these traditions alive. 

Nato, that is so damn scary about the mumps. Why do things like this have to exist and cause us constant worry? I have everything crossed that Eloise is ok. 

Oh and I&#8217;m sure most of you saw, but Sparkly got some bad news about her pregnancy. Big hugs Gaynor. :hugs:

Ok, have to get back to work. Hi to everyone else. I have my appointment tomorrow and am hoping they give me a scan. I&#8217;m starting to get anxious. I haven&#8217;t had my baby measured for an entire month. The last scan I had over 2 weeks ago was quick and she didn&#8217;t do any measurements. I know the baby is still alive, but I&#8217;m scared it isn&#8217;t growing appropriately. I have nothing to base this on, just a generalized worry.


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- Hearty is right... your #s are high but I think everything should be ok:hugs:

Bleu- thanks! I love Etsy! They have the cutest things on there. I bought Penny's organic crib quilt on there and it is the softest thing ever. Teaching your little guy how to play sports will be awesome. My husband was hoping for a girl because he is no good at sports except for skiing :haha: I'm the athletic one in the family so I will be showing Penny the ropes. We plan to teach her how to skii this coming winter... apparantly they can learn to ski before they can walk! 

How is your little guy doing? I loved his pictures you posted... such a happy boy. How is ttc #2 going? 

Hearty- I'm excited to hear how your scan goes tomorrow:D I'm sure you have nothing to worry about! This one IS YOUR KEEPER. I know, easier said than done. Even though I knew Penny was ok I still worried about the craziest things... at one point I was convinved she had 11 fingers:dohh: The doppler comes in very handy before you start feeling kicks which will come in the next few weeks:D


----------



## Jaymes

The Dr wasn't worried. She is running another beta hcg, along with a vitamin panel, and a few other blood tests. I should have the results by tonight. Yay! I have another scan next Thursday for viability, I think it's just because they didn't see the heartbeat as its too early. Thanks for all of the support during this little freak-out. 
:hug:

Amanda, good luck getting your scan. I'm sure the baby is doing wonderfully. Hugs


----------



## heart tree

I didn't realize you had a scan already. Molars look VERY different than regular pregnancies. If your doctor didn't see anything abnormal, then I really am not worried for you. 

Good luck next week with your scan. Remember that even at 6 weeks, it might be too early to see a hb, but you'll definitely see a lot more than you did with your previous scan.

Happy 5 weeks!


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks! Sometimes google is so not helpful!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty thanks so much for your support! Im actively trying to push stressful thoughts from my mind as soon as they start creeping in. There is nothing i can do about the crisis, if my sis is out of work or if Alex keps his office open. This I must accept...I have to get over my need to control eveything in my life. 

Good luck on the scan Hearty, youre bricking it obviously! I feel your worry, i was always worried and even after the kicks started i was still worried thinking that there werent as many as there should be bla bla bla....PAL sucks big time...

Jaymes wow, i didnt realise that having higher hcg numbers was a cause for worry! A friend at work got pregnant one week after my second loss and she brought in her beta numbers for me to see (being the resident expert on pregnancy at the time) and they were like 6000 at 4 weeks!!!! Her doctor was well happy about those results, I on the other hand had to fight back tears and an urge to beat her sensless lol!

Sparkly has bad news? OMG...massive hugs.....

nato is it standard to have the MMR vaccine over there at 24 months??? hero is schedualed for hers at 15 months...Maybe i should try to get that pushed back?

Hoping i dont remember what name we picked out damn it! Im lucky if i even remember the dream topic these days!

Allie you are also on my hate list...13 hours.....bitch...


----------



## NatoPMT

no Im completely wrong, according to the NHS website its at a year. I just ramble nonsense

well done pip! Great news Jaymes. NO reason to think that pip wont have a hb by 7 weeks. 

Good luck with the scan Hearty, cant wait to hear your news, try and get pics for us to coo over s'il vous plait

Etsy is bloody expensive though, i have just been browsing for bunting and cushions for Eloise's room. I am going all 1950's and warming up Johns credit card. 

Hoping, is she eating enough during the day? are you doing a 10.30 or 11.30pm dream feed?


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- she guzzles her milk all day long... hence the fluffy cheeks:haha: Tim did try a dream feed at 11:30 but she only drank an oz. We will try it again tonight:thumbup:

You should really try zulily.com. There are a ton of different vendors all up to 80% off. They have the cutest clothes and home goods


----------



## Jaymes

Hey all just wanted to update. My 19 dpo hcg was 4204, my 21 dpo was 8635. They were about 48 hours apart. My progesterone was 23.05. It seems high but my dr wasn't worried. :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

I think you are ok. They are doubling perfectly, every 42 hours. Progesterone is good too. Try not to worry. You'll have another scan soon and will get more answers. 

Vicky, that's the best attitude you can have. You really can't control everything and it's good to remind yourself of that. You need to tell yourself that you have to let some things go. You've gotten this far in life. You're resourceful and smart. You can't predict the future. You take things as they come and you deal with them when things get bad. You've already been through some of the worst things you'll ever endure in life. If you can get through that, you'll get through this too.

12 hours till my appointment. Went to a prenatal yoga class to calm my nerves then had a listen to the heart beat. All seems good so I'm feeling a little calmer. We'll see how long that lasts tomorrow morning. I'll update as soon as I can. xoxo


----------



## Allie84

That's good news, Jaymes. :hugs: Deep breathes!!! It will be okay. :) Everything is sounding good. 

Vicky, :hugs: 

Nato, oooh, what'd you get from Etsy? I love anything 1950s. I'm a big fan of girlie 40s/50s style dresses for myself and am pleased they've been in style lately. I wear these impractical dresses to church every week even when it's snowy, windy and below freezing. 

Hearty, good luck tomorrow. If you get a scan, I wonder if they'll hedge a guess at the gender? I remember feeling like it was an incredibly long time between scans. Until my weekly ones towards the end (bio physical profiles) I had an 8 week wait between the 11 week one and the 19 week one when we found out he was a boy. And then after that I was itching to get another one and it wasn't until I got diagnosed with gestational diabetes at 28 weeks that I was able to convince them to give me one (and that took begging). I hope you have better luck than me! Can't wait to hear about your appt.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I think if I stay with the high risk doctor I'm more likely to get more scans than you. I guess that's the benefit of being high risk! Oh joy! I'm also being sneaky and working with 2 different hospitals. So I have a 20 week scan already scheduled at the other hospital...hee hee! I really hope she does one tomorrow though. If not, I might have to wait until March 15 for my 20 week scan. Oh the horror! 

How's your boy? Is his head ok? Any bumps?


----------



## LucyJ

Havent read back in a bit of a rush as got to get to the dr's with Benjamin just wanted to wish Amanda good luck today and hope you do get a scan so you can see baby hearty Im sure she is doing great :hugs:

Will catch up when back and reply probably.


----------



## LucyJ

Ok Im back:

Vicky :hugs: its good to try and let go of the things you can't control, hope Hero has another good night. Getting sleep definitely helps with how you deal with things. Im a mess on limited sleep.

Hoping I have no advicd as Benjamin doesnt sleep though the night oh how I wish he did. He did for about 2 weeks over chirstmas at my parents but since then nothing in fact his sleep has been worse :dohh: hes now waking twice a night really hoping we could get it down to once or even better not at all or for him to go down earlier than 9/10ish :dohh: He's still in with us. I hoped giving him more soilds would help but nope sure we will get there eventually if not we may have to go live with my parents :haha:

Jaymes :hugs: it sounds like things are looking good the fact your numbers have doubled is a good thing and your dr isn't worried.

Amanda again good luck today I found the wait between my scan at 13 weeks and 20 weeks was one of the hardest especially after having scans every 2 weeks my dopplar was my life saver. 

Nato Im with Allie love the 1950s can we see pictures of Eloise's room.

Afm: well things went really well at the drs shes really happy with how hes doing. Hes put weight on :happydance: which is such a relief hes back up on the 2nd centile. He weighs 13lb 10oz now and is 67cm long. The sickness is much better so hopefully its onwards and upwards and we have the reflux under control. I am a very happy mummy today and proud of my little boy.


----------



## Round2

Yay Jaymes, I think your numbers are great. I think you have a healthy little bean in there.

Vicky, I'm glad to hear you sounding more optimistic. It's true, you have no idea what the future holds, just deal with what you have now. Hope the sleeping continues with Hero. How was your night out? Did I miss that? 

Nato, I want to see some pics too! Sorry you're having a scare with Eloise. Hopefully she dodged the virus.

Hearty, good luck today! I'm so excited to hear if they get a potty shot. Any flutters yet? I can't wait for you to feel movement, it will definately help calm your fears. 

Sparkly, again - I'm so sorry. I can't stop thinking about you. Hope you are okay, we're all hear if you need us.

Hoping, those pictures are ADORABLE! She is just so darn cute, I want to squeeze her!!

Allie, glad to hear Allister is okay. I know it's scary, but I really do think they are more resilent than we think. It's us mom's that are so fragile!!

Lucy, glad to hear Ben is doing so well. I can sympathize with the reflux, poor boy. I can't imagine being a baby and going through this.

Not much going on here. Our ski trip was great. The weather was beautiful and I had a nice little Mommy and Maddy day while the boys were skiing. I'm paying the price this week though, I've got so much work to do before we leave for Florida. I'll be working all weekend to make up for it.

Babywise, things are moving along. I think that I'm starting to look pregnant now. The movement is helping me feel calm, but I still have the occasional worry creep into my head. The newest one this week is that my cervix is slowly dilating and I'm going to have pre-term labour. No reason why I feel this way...just one of those lovely PAL paranoia's!!


----------



## yogi77

Good luck today hearty! 

Sparkly I'm sorry to see you had bad news. Big hugs. 

Ali had her 6 month check up and immunizations yesterday. She is 29 inches long (sorry don't know what that is in cm). (Edit: just checked and that is 73cm) She weighs 19lbs 3oz omg what a little porker next to Ben Lucy! Nurse said everything looked perfect, we are lucky she seems to be a good little eater and I hope it stays that way!! 

Nato I love etsy stuff but it's so expensive! Can't wait to see what u get. 

Off to get ready for ali's swim class. She loves it. Did anyone happen to watch the video I posted on fb of her showing of her lungs? :)


----------



## yogi77

Hoping the pictures are adorable what a sweetie! 

Allie allistair will be fine, babies always have that moment of stun before they start wailing if they're hurt or scared. I had a scare with ali hitting her head a couple of months ago and went to the dr and I could tell he thought I was overreacting but he didn't say anything and checked her eyes and ears and sent me on my way. Ali was giggling through the entire appt and obviously just fine so I was quite embarrassed lol. 

Jaymes those numbers look great!


----------



## heart tree

Not sure I'm getting a scan today. I might have one to check the health of my cervix since I've had so many D&C's but they might not look at babe and probably won't tell me gender. Damn! I have my 20 week scan in 3 weeks from today. Guess I have to be a little more patient. Still at docs office. Will catch up later.


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- I really hope you get a scan today!!! I really think your will be team pink:thumbup: Good for your taking prenatal yoga... hopefully you will get a nice calm LO

Allie- I love that you get all dressed up to go to church:thumbup: I am a big fan of those dresses as well. 

Lucy- well done on your little man gaining some weight:happydance:

Round- I'm glad you got some quality mommy & daughter time. Do we get to see a pic of your bump? I definitely had that worry with Penny. It got a little easier after I hit viability... you are super close!!!

Yogi- Do we get to see pictures of your little porker? I'm glad she is enjoying her swim classes!

AFM- Penny had a better 2nd night in her room. She slept from 10pm-4am, had a quick feed at 4am and then slept until 9am. I took the 4 am feed to give her daddy a break but now I am tired since I had to be at work at 7:30.

Our best friends had their little boy last night:happydance: His name is Boston Ryan and he is just so cute. I can't wait until he and Penny can play together. His dad grew up with Tim and was his best man at our wedding so it is absolutely perfect that they get to be daddies together:D


----------



## yogi77

Pictures of my chunky monkey


Spoiler


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for sharing! She has such beautiful eyes... you are going to have a little heart breaker on your hands!


----------



## Jaymes

Beautiful!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. :) 

Hearty, no bumps for Alistair...he was perfectly fine when he woke up yesterday! I guess I need to get used to bumps and scrapes now. How did your appt go? Your cervical scan? 

Aww Yogi, Ali is gorgeous! As Hoping said, a little heart breaker. Glad her appt went well and she's growing nicely. 

Hoping, was that an improvement for Penny? It sounds pretty good to me! It was nice of you to take her nightly feeding.


----------



## heart tree

No scan today Allie. It will be on Wednesday to look at my cervix and the adenomyosis. There is no way not to see the baby if they are looking at the adenomyosis, so I'm definitely going to ask them to take a peek between the legs.

Glad Alistair is ok!

Yogi, Ali is gorgeous!

Lucy, glad Benjamin is gaining weight. Sounds like he's even more active than ever! I'm scared for the nights of lost sleep. Life will never be the same again.

Round, I would love to see a bump pic! You are a jet setter, skiing one week, Florida the next. How fun! Yes, I am feeling something in my uterus that can only be baby. It's like tiny, gentle knocks coming from the inside of my uterus. I can't wait for them to be more noticeable.

To all the moms, what was your stance on sex during pregnancy. I read an article that said semen has prostaglandins which can ripen the cervix and cause contractions. The article suggested using condoms in the second trimester. I asked my doctor about sex and orgasms today and she said the same thing about prostaglandins and using condoms. She also told me to wait to have orgasms until we knew how strong my cervix is. Tim is going to be very unhappy about the condom rule. We've had sex twice and I didn't have any contractions. I'm wondering what you all did. I really don't want to give up sex entirely and Tim just doesn't seem to enjoy sex with condoms. I know we can do other things, but nothing beats the real thing, know what I mean?


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I read that article you posted on the PAL thread....it scared the crap out of me! My doctor certainly did not tell me to refrain from sex durring my first pregnancy. But now after 1 vaginal birth and 2 d&c's....I'm worried about my cervix strength too. I've had a lot of pressure down low that has really been concerning me lately. I'm thinking about holding back until after my next OB appointment in 2 weeks.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Round, didn't mean to scare you! I found that article a couple weeks ago and bookmarked it. I was kind of shocked to hear my doctor resonate the same sentiments as the article. I've never heard this theory before. My other doctor didn't mention anything about this. 

Have you had your cervix checked at all? I'm really glad they are going to look at mine. I have had many, many, many procedures through it. But obviously haven't had a birth through it! Yet! You should push to get yours assessed. I know they can stitch it up if it's weak. 

Maybe I should just have them do that so I can have unprotected sex! LOL!


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> To all the moms, what was your stance on sex during pregnancy. I read an article that said semen has prostaglandins which can ripen the cervix and cause contractions. The article suggested using condoms in the second trimester. I asked my doctor about sex and orgasms today and she said the same thing about prostaglandins and using condoms. She also told me to wait to have orgasms until we knew how strong my cervix is. Tim is going to be very unhappy about the condom rule. We've had sex twice and I didn't have any contractions. I'm wondering what you all did. I really don't want to give up sex entirely and Tim just doesn't seem to enjoy sex with condoms. I know we can do other things, but nothing beats the real thing, know what I mean?

I was _very_ cautious about sex during pregnancy. I had no sex up until after 19 weeks when my cervix had been measured (at my anatomy scan) even though I had no reason to be worried and no previous cervical trauma. And even then we didn't have sex until 20 something weeks and it hurt! I was worried about preterm labor as well (again, for no reason)so then said no to sex until 36 weeks when I was near term, even with a condom. We did a little bit of fooling around but I didn't allow myself have an orgasm at all until 2nd tri (TMI but when I did, it happened sooooooo easily, it was crazy) and even then I was careful not to have multiple orgasms because they made my uterus contract. So, in summary, I was overly cautious and probably won't be as paranoid next time! I read far too much at the time.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty my doc also told me to avoid getting sperm up there lol! We didnt have sex very often tbh but when we did we used the pull out method. Alex cant stand condoms and really cant perform with them anyway.


----------



## VGibs

I had a lot of sex...all the time....and never used a condom lol near the end poor Ian was wore out because I was pretty much using him for the prostaglandins to get MeMe outta there!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I couldn't have felt less sexy in pregnancy so we did it 3 times I think! We always used condoms because I just didn't want semen inside me really.

I'm not sure about the semen and cervix theory (I thought that was an old wives tale...or is that blow jobs bringing on labour?) but all I know is we had sex at 38 weeks without a condom and my waters went half an hour later!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha @ blow jobs

No its defo true, thats why the best way to bring on labour is sexy time.


----------



## Jaymes

I was cautious the last time, but once I hit 2nd tri and my dr said I didn't need to be on pelvic rest we went back to normal. Which is a very healthy amount. :blush:


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- It was about the same. I guess we got so used to her sleeping through the night (she started just after 6 weeks) before but Im sure she will get back to it eventually. I read that they can start waking in the night again after an illness, teething, growth spurts, and once they reach new milestones such as sitting up. Last month Penny was sick and then went through a growth spurt. It is nice that she goes back down very quickly after her 3 am feed. Last night it only took me about 15-20 minutes to feed, change her and dress her in new pjs she peed through them. :dohh:

Hearty- Wednesday is quickly approaching! 

Tim and I were both terrified to have sex during the 1st half of my pregnancy. We both agreed to abstain until we had our 18 week scan of course there were a few times when we got carried away. After our gender scan we started to have sex a little more frequently but definitely not as much as we used to and we never used a condom. My sex drive was actually pretty low while I was pregnant so I was more than happy to just take care of him. Tim was also a little weirded out because by that time Penny was moving around and kicking. I did have a ton of sex dreams (luckily they were with Tim so I didnt have to feel guilty for dream cheating:haha:) complete with orgasms at least once a week:blush: maybe I was too exhausted from all the dream sex:haha:.


----------



## Round2

So when I had my 20 scan, they looked at my cervix and said everything was fine. Can they tell from an abdominal ultrasound if my cervix is thinnig or dilated?

I hate the idea of telling hubby to hold off. I feel like our sex life has been dicated to us for last 2.5 years and we're both so tired of it. But now I'm just going to worry and not enjoy it. You can't win!!

Hearty, you doc sounds amazing. My high risk doc is so laid back. I understand his approach, but sometimes I wish he cared less about my emotional well-being.


----------



## NatoPMT

They measure the length of the cervix at each scan, it should be on your scan info somewhere rounders. Then you can obsess about it and search on google what it means. Naturally.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps any luck with the dream feed hoping? eloise struggled with it at first but shes a pro now


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> They measure the length of the cervix at each scan, it should be on your scan info somewhere rounders. Then you can obsess about it and search on google what it means. Naturally.

Okay then, so at 19 weeks my doc said my cervix looked okay...so I'll try not to worry. I've got another scan in 2 weeks, so I'll ask more detail then.

Can't believe I didn't ask for actual numbers!! God, what was I thinking...letting a trained medical professional tell everything was fine without obessesing myself!!


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- the little munchkin is usually too out of it to dream feed. She will drink at most an oz... we will keep trying:thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls Im so thrilled the dre are pleased with him and hes up on the chart Im going to relax a little bit about his weight now as hes doing well. Ive been thinking about getting rid of our coffe table (which isnt used as one just covered in photos and candles) and replacing it with a small sideboard which will match our tv unit and today have made a final decision thanks to my son who rolled himself and wiggled to the coffee table which has a shelf under it and pulled out everything I found him eating his way through a letter :dohh: so coffee table is going and we're getting the sideboard. Hes such a little monkey.

April she is beautiful I hadnt seen the video on fb so went to have a look and love it shes such a sweetie and very chatty!

Amanda steve and I didnt have sex untill I was 17 weeks and then only a couple of times after to be honest I was nervous and scared that it ended up causing more stress. I find it really hard to relax. Good luck on wednesday.


----------



## vickyd

Lucy good thinking about the coffee table! I only got rid of it after Hero hit her head on it and got stitches...!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls

Bit of a worrying time for my family at the moment. My brother in law is a Wing Commander in the RAF and hes the military advisor to the british diplomat in the compound in Kabul where 2 americans were shot yesterday. I had been consoling myself to date with the fact that hes in a very high security area, but what a falsehood thats proven to be. Just hoping he will be pulled out, but it depends on what the diplomat does, he was in the embassy when it was stormed and 16 people were killed, he doesnt scare easily. 

Wondering if i can give him mumps over skype. 

When i said 1950's, unfortunately i wasnt referring to the nursery decor, i was referring to my use of Johns credit card. The nursery is not looking good. I have completely messed the decorating up and nothing matches or looks right together. I am usually good at decorating too. I blame baby brain. I couldnt even remember the word 'blanket' today 

Lucy, Ben cracks me up with his licking and eating things. 

Rounders dont worry about the cervix length, just question them relentlessly at every app

Hoping, keep trying with the dream feed, she'll get the hang of it

Hearty, not long till actual scan day now!

Vic, Hero is like calamity baby


----------



## vickyd

Nato wow thats scary stuff...Hope he gets pulled out of there soon hun..

As far as the nursery is concerned youre way ahead of me! At least you have a nursery, i still havent started on Hero's!!!

Today we went to our birst kids party. My best friend threw a carnival party and all the kiddies dressed up; Hero went as snow white! She was very socail with all the kids even though she was the youngest by far. She defo had a preference for the boys who she followed around and tried to get their attention every moment. Now today she spent 2 hours at the park in the morning, 2 hours after lunch and 3 hours at the party. All this after waking at 06.30 am and with 1 half hour nap on the way to the party. If she doesnt sleep 12 hours tonight she never will.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato how scary for you all I hope he gets pulled out :hugs:

He cracks me up he discovered this new sound when hes chatting away its hilarious he sounds like he should be in the godfatner. I keep trying to catch it on camera but as soon as he sees it he shuts up.

Vicky I hope Hero sleeps for you :sleep:


----------



## Round2

Nato, I was watching that on CNN this morning. That is terrifying, it's suppose to be a relatively save area. I hope he gets out of there soon.

Lucy, did you go furniture shopping?

Vicky, I hope you get a decent nights rest. Did you take some pics of Ms. Snow White??

I can't wait to decorate the nursery, but I keep thinking I'm going to jinx things if I do. So it's still an office for now. Same thing with names, everytime I think about discussing it, I worry that something bad will happen. My nameless child will be coming home to sleep on my office chair.


----------



## LucyJ

Round I didn't do anything yesterday I wasnt very well I spent the first part of the day in bed and the second part of the day on the sofa under a duvet where I was fine untill I stood up. Been getting really bad period like cramps but no sign of AF starting I dont know if this is normal Im still BF but he is on solids now so I think the feeds have reduced slightly dont know whether I should go and speak to my dr or not. I was literally doubled up in pain yesterday morning. I'd rather just have AF and then I at least no where I stand. Feeling better today so going to go out with my boys as we didnt have a particulary fun a day yesterday.


----------



## LucyJ

Picture of my little boy the last one is a comparison that steve did of him with his 12 weeks scan pic:


Spoiler


----------



## Jaymes

LucyJ said:


> Picture of my little boy the last one is a comparison that steve did of him with his 12 weeks scan pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 345226
> 
> 
> View attachment 345227
> 
> 
> View attachment 345228
> 
> 
> View attachment 345229

Oh Lucy! I totally LOVE his little ears! He is beautiful!


----------



## Jaymes

I am spotting, and I have cramps, I am hoping it is nothing. I have an appointment on Thursday, I'll keep it if nothing changes, if it does, then I may request an earlier time.


[-o&lt; Please stick bubs...


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry Jaymes :hugs: I hope its nothing.


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes :hugs: thinking of you really hopes it nothing and all is ok :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie, if you keep spotting, I think you should try to get an earlier scan than Thursday. Given your numbers, I think they should be able to see a lot more than they did in the last scan. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. But try to remember that you bled with Lexi too. I bled during this pregnancy. Sassy bled. Lucy bled. Anyone else? It's so common and can still be ok. Thinking of you. 

Thanks everyone for your perspective on sex. I told Tim that the doctor said to use condoms and he didn't get upset at all. He was very chill about it and said there was little reason for him to get upset given everything we've been through. I was quite impressed with his maturity! He hates condoms though, so we'll probably do the pull out method or just find other ways to entertain ourselves. I just can't risk it.

Nato, that is so scary about your BIL. I hope he gets pulled out or you can manage to send him mumps! Any updates on Eloise? I wonder if you would start seeing signs by now.

Vicky, I hope Hero slept through the night! I love that she's already learning to flirt! 

Lucy, that picture of the scan and Ben are amazing together. What a great idea! He is such a cutie pie. He looks so much like you and Steve I think. 

Round I can't even begin to think about giving this baby a name (aside from it's nickname, the Nestler, because Tim thought from the beginning that it was nestled in for a 9 month stay.) I also fantasize about putting together a nursery, but terrified too. We can start a new trend of nameless babies who sleep on office furniture! When do you leave for Orlando?

3 more sleeps until my scan! I had a scan dream and we looked between the legs and at first they thought it was a boy, but then realized it was a girl. I really hope we get to find out. I'm dying to know who this little person is.


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies,

Just settling in to watch the Academy Awards as I do every year being the movie buff that I am. I get so excited! We're having a mini party with a roast chicken dinner, ben n jerry's ice cream and party snacks. :) Snow storm here this weekend, a blizzard on the way Tuesday! I hope it's gone by Thursday, the day we leave for the UK. 

Jaymie, :hugs:. Remember spotting is very common. As Hearty mentioned, most of us spotted! I spotted during the 2nd trimester...how are you feeling this evening? Thinking of you.

Hearty, I'm thinking you're team pink, I don't know why. I hope they can tell the sex with your scan. I'm wondering if once you know whether you're having a boy or girl you'll find yourself thinking of names. It took me a while to identify with Alistair as a boy once I found out, as I was scared to get too attached (still). I found myself still saying 'it' and then correcting myself and saying 'him' as I felt I wasn't being fair to him. Sometimes I feel like a fraud remembering how worried I was during my pregnancy when I didn't even have a proper history of mc as so many on this thread do. Did you have a godo weekend?

Well, I'm missing the opening monologue so I'll post my response ot everyone else later!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, you aren't a fraud! One mc is enough to make you PAL. And PAL makes you a worried wreck. It's not a competition. :hugs:

I hope you get to the UK without any weather issues! How fun for you guys.

Yes my weekend was good, thanks. Yoga on Saturday and a 3 year old's birthday party today. It feels good to be pregnant at an event like that.

I liked Billy Crystal's song and dance about the nominated movies. Especially the part to Marty Scorcese. And damn, Christian Bale looked amazing! I forgot he would be presenting. Glad I recorded it so I can watch it over and over. Yummy!

Here are a couple of new bump shots from today. I'm really showing now!


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/9de381ef.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/19b4d4bc.jpg


----------



## Jaymes

Beautiful Bump Amanda! I think my bloat already looks like that!


----------



## Allie84

Awwww, Hearty, you look amazing!! That's a great bump you've got going on, just perfect.

Yes, I think Billy Crystal is doing a great job. The theme of the evening of 'going to the movies'/love of cinema is making me really emotional for some reason. 

Lucy, what great photos! Ben is just beautiful. I love the scan comparison, really cool. :) 

Nato, ohhh, I get it; spending hubby's money a la the 1950s. I'm sure the nursery looks fabulous! It doesn't need to match, and there's no point being held captive by a theme. Eclectic is the way to go. 

How frightening about your BIL!! :( Has the situation changed for him in the past few days? When is he meant to be home? Thinking of you and your family. :hugs:


Vicky, huge hugs :hugs: With such a busy and fun-packed day I'm really hoping Hero slept! 

Round, your baby boy may have to sleep in a dresser drawer when he comes home ,but it won't matter one bit. ;) Don't worry about the nursery yet....it wil happen...look forward to your vacation!! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Jaymes I hope it's nothing I'm
Keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx

So cute Amanda xxx

Lucy Ben is so adorable I want squishy cuddles lol xx

Nothing really too report here I have my nt scan a week today tho an I also see the consultant xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda gorgeous bump so lovely to see Im thinking girl Im so excited for you to find out will be thinking of you wednesday and will be eagerly awaiting news.

:haha: at babies sleeping on offices chairs Benjamin nearly ended up in a draw as we werent ready at all as I had put of doing anything and didnt want lots of baby stuff in the house so we had a mad panic trying to get his moses basket delivered in time for his early arrivel I even cried on the phone the guy I spoke to was so lovely trying to get it sorted. We had neighbours on hand to take delivery, notes stuck to the door it was crazy. When I was stressing about Ben having no Bed my mum said dont worry we can clear a draw out and pop the baby in there ( steves mum said the exactly same thing) when he was delivered we didnt know if we'd go home to a bed for him luckily it arrived. Steve spent the 48 hrs we had gutting the office boxing everything up stripping wallpaper and painting the nursery. Its still not finished yet and bit all over the place and have cupboards full of boxes :dohh: including 4 boxes of bathroom tiles as steve was going to redo our bathroom before Ben's arrival. We must get it done as have a whole bathroom suite in the garage. 

Allie I love the oscars this is the first year I havnt watched it as couldnt stay up till half one and couldnt record it my brother was going to record it but he didnt have the channel it was being shown on and my parents who would of been able to are in Berlin on holiday. Hoping to catch the highlights I love the movies. Hoping to go and see the Artist this week.

Jaymes thinking of you :hugs:

Jenny hope this week goes by quickly for you, sending squishy cuddles from Ben.

Round hope you have a great trip when do you go?

Nato thinking of you and your family?


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls

Hearty: Eloise seems fine thanks, its hard to work out from differing advice but it seems wednesday would be the earliest shed show symptoms according to some sites, then others, and Lucys mum's mumps suggest shes out of the woods. I think she will be ok. 

I dont think theres any point in risking sperm sex either. But you are looking great at 17 weeks! you do look preggo in your clothes. The bare bump looks like my 4 month after giving birth bump. ahem. Have you told people now? Cant wait for the scan, its like the Night Before Christmas! 

Jaymes: hugs. I know its scary and worrying, i hope your appointment shows all is well. Might be worth asking them specifically about a clot as hearty had (and was fine after) to see if they can do owt to help like clexane. 

Allie, Ive 'only' had 1 mc was was as hysterical as the next discoer. If not, more. Uk on thursday? boo at no london stopover. <sulk> There's eclectic and theres crap. Im on the crap side of the fence at the mo, but am having ideas. I got some blue glass door knobs to replace the pine ones on her wardrobe, which im going to paint. Maybe that will help. 

Lucy: LOVE that scan comparison. what a good idea. Little ben is just ace (as opposed to Big Ben who is just a fancy clock)

loving this office furniture for nursery talk. Maybe thats where i went wrong

did anyone see the stuff in the press about stem cells and ovaries and making new eggs? i got excited but the realised my eggs will be way too old for even that by the time its in clinics. 

Things have taken a turn with BIL, by some unfortunate fortune, his father died on Sunday night meaning he's on his way home for compassionate leave. Maybe his dad is looking after him. I will see him next weekend or the one after and find out more about his situation


----------



## NatoPMT

this is the wall in her nursery. which looks nice but just clashes with everything else. I have this rug:

https://www.designersguild.com/usa-.../kids-area-rugs/regents-park-kids-area-rug-1/

and a stupid chest of drawers i measured wrong and is tiny:

https://www.homesdirect365.co.uk/fr...te-ivory-1755/antique-french-chateau-9627.htm

and the room is a really weird shape and i am having decorating meltdown

it all looks nice separately but is not working. i am not doing it right
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0221.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- so funny you found Ben eating his way through a letter:haha:. I love the pic of Ben now compared to his ultrasound!

Nato- Im so sorry about your FIL but I am happy your BIL gets to come home safe and sound. I really like all 3 pieces you posted of the nursery. I especially love the wall and think you should use that as your focal/starting point. It looks like the drawers will fit right in. The rug is lovely but I see what you mean about it not fitting in

Vicky- how adorable. Do we get to see Hero as Snow White? That is so funny she is already boy crazy good luck during her teenage years:haha:

Round- I just got a funny mental image of your new born all snuggled in your office chair. I was about where you are when I first took a paintbrush to Pennys nursery wall. I had so much fun painting, decorating, making her pillows, mobile etc thinking about putting together her nursery brings back some good memories of my pregnancy. 

Jaymes- I hope is nothing but your LO snuggling in tight for the next 8 or so months:thumbup:

Hearty- I cant wait until Wednesday hopefully you get a nice potty shot of your little girl (I really am thinking pink for you as well). Happy 17 weeks!!! Love the bump picture. Keep them coming:thumbup:

Jenny- Happy 11 weeks!!! You are quickly approaching 2nd tri:happydance:

AFM- Penny is doing better at STTN. The past two nights she has gone down at 9:30 pm and then up at 5:00/5:30 am:D. I was really sad about putting her in her own room but now I am enjoying her new bedtime routine and I love walking into her nursery in the morning and seeing her excited smiley face. 

Yesterday was her BFP anniversary so I took her shopping and we picked out an owl step starter that turns into a walker. She loves it!

We are so excited for Friday Dr. Seuss birthday. Tim and I love the books and plan to make that day really special for Penny. We plan to give her a new Dr. Seuss book every year on that day and make her green eggs & ham while eating it in a box, with fox, in a house, with a mouse etc This year will be our experimental run. Penny is small enough to fit in a box but not old enough for her green eggs & ham so Tim and I will enjoy them for her:haha:. Next year should be interesting trying to eat green eggs and ham with a fox Im thinking making a breakfast burrito (easy mobility) and hanging out at the zoo will do the trick:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Nato I'm sorry about your sad news :-( huge hugs xxxx


I know I can't believe it 12 week mark this week excited I still can't believe it I'm looking forward too feeling movement and that it's been a rough road getting here but mega happy xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks hoping, i know - to add insult to nursery injury John has bought a print for her room:

https://www.suckandchew.co.uk/Products/Smartie-Lid-Alphabet-Print/CHOCOLATE/233

primary colours and totally doesn't work and the curtains again dont fit with a single thing. I had made a right mess of it. I have shut the nursery door and am refusing to go in there. Eloise is just going to have to stay in my room until shes 18. 

Well done on the STTN!! and happy bpfday! 

Jen, 12 weeks in a few days, thats great news. You are beating the milestones into submission now


----------



## NatoPMT

forgot to say, i let Eloise lick half a grape today and her little face lit up, she got so excited.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato Im so sorry to hear about your BIL's father that must be very bittersweet for his family but I am glad he is on his way home and is safe. I love the wall its beautiful I agree with Hoping that the chest of draws would work maybe use the rug which is beautiful somewhere else.

Hoping that is such a lovely idea what a wonderful thing to do with Penny. Happy BFP for yesterday Penny thats so sweet that you went shopping I love the sound The owl step starter. Benjamin has the skip hop play mat and loves it especially his owl although he is quite taken with the squirrel at the moment.

Thank you for all your lovely comments I love the scan comparison steve did it as a surprise and is so sweet he really does look like him in his scan pic if that makes sense. Im thinking of printing them out and putting them in a double frame either in our room or Benjamins room.


----------



## LucyJ

> forgot to say, i let Eloise lick half a grape today and her little face lit up, she got so excited.

Aww bless her so sweet I love seeing how they react to new things.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda Im watching the repeat of the oscars and Mr Christian Bale has just been on made me think of you.


----------



## jenny25

Awww that's so cute nato lol yep these milestones keep getting better and better my b
Next one is my scan next Monday once I've done that we are good too go then my big milestone is getting passed 24+3 that's when I had my first son but I will be asking my consultant for cervical scan to check my cervix I'm sure she will offer it as I'm high risk for preterm labour x


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- how cute! I can't wait to give Penny real food. When do you plan to start weaning Elosie?

Lucy- I really want to get Penny that play mat! It is adorable:D

Jenny- it definitely sounds like this LO is going the distance:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

I know I'm excited I can't wait too have our baby only a few more weeks and possibly finding out the gender eeek xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey everyone!

Hearty you are defo showing! Thats a real cute bump youve got there!

Nato love the wall!!!! The carpet doesnt go i agree....Maybe the rug should be without a print at all?I would get one the color of the flower on the wall.

Jenny wow 12 weeks!!! I saw on FB that you made your first purchase! Thats great that you are allowing yourself to be optimistic and happy like all normal preggos.

Lucy love the scan comparison peak! Onece again im so envious of you all who have scan pics!

AFM, Hero didnt sleep as much as i thought after the hectic day Saturday...She woke up at 3.30 with painful wind and I only managed to get her to settle at 05.00...She got up for good at 07.30!! We spent Sunday and Today at my parents beach house as today was a holiday. It was a nice 2 days, we went out on Sunday evening and had a few drinks and today my mom had a big seafood feast. Im still really full 5 hours later, thats how much i had to eat!


----------



## NatoPMT

Ive made my nursery mind up. The wall is going. Thats the cheapest and easiest thing to change. Those stickers were only £14. I can think of something as nice but that matches the rug.

Thanks for the sympathies on my BILs father. 

Jen they will check your cervix as a matter of course, but good they are going to give special attention - if its thinner than average but normal range, request a further additional scan, i got one but cant remember what week. Will you find out the gender when you can then?

haha @ christian bale

hoping: not weaning or giving any food till 6 months, but she can taste things now shes over 17 weeks. I was letting her smell flowers and essential oil and orange peel and thought i'll give her a lick and she loved it. Gonna try banana, cucumber and apple next. Has to be washed properly and no citrus if you want to try penny tasting things. Its so sweet, defo worth a go

i also have shown eloise blowing bubbles and sparklers (from a distance)

Vick: is that formula still working? hopefully thats just a blip. Did you not get painful wind after all that food then? ooOOooo beach house. You dont need scan pics, you have Hero.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- the seafood feast sounds delicious!

Nato- I never thought of letting Penny taste things... I will definitley have to try that now! She is very curious about food and is always staring at us while we eat. 

Penny loves bubbles too:D 

Removing the stickers does sound like an easy way to go... you can always buy more that will match the rug or paint some yourself (way cheaper):thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Sorry hero didn't sleep as much as you like vicky it must be hard I still remember those dad fondly with aarron xxx 

Yeah I will be finding out but won't make it public on fb just you guys that will know I'm glad they will be taken extra care I will find out in Monday what kind of action plan they will have for me xx

As for buying things this pregnancy is so different from the rest even tho I'm pal I'm taking this one as a good sign xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping I forgot to say, be very careful that she doesnt take anything into her mouth in case of choking, grapes are slippy for eg. Eloise sticks her tongue out and i rub it on her tongue. Also leave a couple of days between trying things in case of a reaction as i read one baby got a rash from pineapple


----------



## hoping:)

hi everyone!

I started a Parenting journal: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...our-rainbow-baby-penny-lace.html#post15811349

Can someone please tell me how to put it in my signature... I forgot:dohh:


----------



## hoping:)

Never mind, I figured it out:thumbup: You are all welcome to come and stalk me:flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls

My friend has had a mmc diagnosed this morning, its her 3rd. She's 7+5 from assumed date of LMP with no foetal pole. She's not entirely sure of her dates so i asked her to ask if there has been any growth from last week when she gets her bloods this afternoon. She is in pieces. 

It's really bought it back for me. Despite being in a totally different place, its amazing how quickly your emotions can land right back there at a moments notice.

On a more mundane note, i have decided to go for jewel colours in the nursery.

Hope youre all good.


----------



## Jaymes

:hug: NATO I was talking to my sister about this bubs (I've told her and my trainer) and I was telling her about how this baby has the same due date as the one I lost. While she was sympathetic about it, I don't think she fully understood the level of panic that is creating on this pregnancy. She was excited though!

Today I am a sweet pea.


----------



## Jaymes

Oh and jewel colors will be nice! :lol:


----------



## NatoPMT

Jaymes said:


> :hug: NATO I was talking to my sister about this bubs (I've told her and my trainer) and I was telling her about how this baby has the same due date as the one I lost. While she was sympathetic about it, I don't think she fully understood the level of panic that is creating on this pregnancy. She was excited though!
> 
> Today I am a sweet pea.

happy sweet pea day, sweet pea! 

thats a coincidence and a half - i can totally see why it would add to the jitters....or on the other hand, maybe your angel is looking after this one.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato-:hugs: to you and your friend. Does she have any kids or is she still trying to have her 1st... either way it is heartbreaking:nope: I'm glad she has you to help her out during this time. Its nice to be surrounded by people who understand what you are going through

Happy 6 weeks Jaymes:happydance: the same due date is a little scary but I like what Nato said about your angel watching over this baby.


----------



## NatoPMT

She's got an 8 year old, shes not someone i have seen for a long time as shes from back home but i think shes been in touch so much because as far as shes aware, im the only person to have suffered mc. Her best friend (our mutual friend) had a baby on Saturday night so i think she feels she cant burst her happy bubble so she is defo feeling alone

have you tried a grape with penny yet? how did she react?

this made me giggle today

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...om-Hilarious-exam-answers-given-students.html


----------



## hoping:)

I didn't try a grape but she did have couple licks of an apple. Her face was so funny! When I was eating the apple she kept trying to pull my hand closer to her mouth so she could get another taste:haha: Then she would keep opening and closing her mouth like she was trying to eat it.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh thats adorable, shes so sweet! i tried cucumber today and eloise pulled a puzzled face then tried to sneak it into her mouth, she does the same, holding onto my hand


----------



## LucyJ

Nato :hugs: to you and your friend. Im so sorry to hear shes going through it, its good that shes got you to talk too but sorry its bought back the emotions. Despite being in a good place it is always with us I was talking to steve about the other day & he was saying that what we've been through has definitely changed me. 

Thats so sweet that Penny and Eloise are trying new tastes. Before you know it they'll be trying to grab food of your plate. I love the faces they make Benjamin has a great one when he doesnt like a food Ive given him he scrunches his little nose up and sticks his tongue out.

Amanda good luck today hope you get to find out if baby hearty is a :blue: or :pink:

Jaymes happy 6 weeks :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

oo is it 3 days from when hearty said her scan was in 3 days then? DAMN i forgot to send her my mobile number, im going to have to wait until tomorrow. no fair. 

cant wait to hear that news, now im going to have to wait

Luce it does change you, the person you were before has gone. i think its changed me for the better but i dont like thinking anything positive came out of a baby losing its life. Makes me angry at myself that things like that have to happen before i get my gormless arse into gear and realise things i should have realised before

I want to see a video of ben rejecting food please. I once gave a baby i babysat for a slice of lemon once. It might well be the funniest thing i have ever seen. 

Vic - get well soon!! youre having a right old time of it, i think the stress is running your system down.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Nato...

I cant beleive im fucking sick again....I had a doctor over today as my fever wasnt going down at all and she said it looks like my sinusitis is back with a vengance. I guess the blood and puss coming out of my nose was a giveaway. I have to take antibiotics yet again only a couple of weeks after my last round. Cant fucking beleive it...
I think you are right that the stress and lack of unbroken sleep this past year has taken its toll. I need to get my shit together as soon as im better. Need to sort out the nursery and get Hero in her own room. I dont know if i told you guys but the place we are renting belongs to the parents of my friend who dies last year of a heart attack. The second bedroom was the room he grew up in and as its quite small they did built in furniture at the time which is still there 25 years later. Obviously i need to remove it to make a nursery. I discussed this with his mother before Christmas and she didnt seem to really like the idea. Obviously i totaaly understand that shes not ready to move on but I need to get hero a room of her own. So next week im gonna approach her again and tell her that im ok if she doesnt want to get rid of them but in that case we will have to move. This needs to be settled soon or else ill never be able to settle her in her own room. I really need to get her in a routine, i dont think i can take any more lack of sleep. i might even have to resort to CIO which i really want to avoid...

Hearty shit i completely forgot it was your scan today!!! Cant wait for some good news!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky sorry to hear your poorly hope you feel better soon, you really have been through it this year. What a tough situation it must be hard for her but you definitely to know where you stand so you can get a room ready for Hero. We're thinking of moving Benjamin into his own room I wonder if we disturb him sometimes.

Nato I will try and get him on camera trying some new foods.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry girls, haven't caught up. Just wanted to let you know I had my scan and everything is perfect. They were supposed to just look at the cervix, but the woman couldn't resist and did an anatomy scan too. She said she didn't even see common minor abnormalities that end up being normal. She said everything was just perfect. So was my cervix. The placenta was in a good location which means I'm a good candidate for a vaginal birth. And most importantly, I found out the gender! BUT, I promised Tim he would be the first to know and he wants me to tell him in person. So now I'm just waiting for him to come home from work so I can tell him. This is going to be the longest 2 hours of my life. I'm not even calling my mom. 

Most of you are in bed anyway, so by the time you wake up, you'll get to see the news.

Ok, going back to catch up now.


----------



## heart tree

Here are some pics of my baby. No potty shots yet. Can't give that away just yet. I'm in love with the little nose on the last profile pic. 


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/e4eca559.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/a4463e87.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/199ba409.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Hubby just came home. Told him. Called my mom. You girls are next in line.

It's a.........


Spoiler
GIRL!!!

:pink::pink::pink::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LucyJ

I am so happy for you Amanda what wonderful pictures little hearty is just perfect you must be on :cloud9: Im :cry: happy tears for you I cant expressed how happy I am for you :happydance:

I want to know I want to know ok Im going to have exciting news to wake up too. Tim hurry up home.

Right Im going to attempt to get my little boy back down.

:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I just posted! Did you see?


----------



## heart tree

Here's the potty shot to prove it. Nothing between the legs! My husband said it will stay that way until she's married! Nothing between her legs. LOL!

I asked the sonographer if she was positive it was a girl and she said 100%. The little one was spreading her legs for us to make sure. 


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/64263f0a.jpg


----------



## Round2

YAYYYYY!!! So, so happy for you. I actually just screamed out loud....my husband thinks I'm crazy!!

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Rounders!!! I'm beside myself right now!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god I posted at the same time thats wonderful news :woohoo: :happydance::happydance::woohoo: Im so glad I dont have to wait till the morning now :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## heart tree

So glad you checked back Lucy!!! Glad you don't have to wait till tomorrow either!


----------



## LucyJ

Round I was so excited I woke Ben up opps hes gone back to sleep luckily he only stirred and is asleep in his cot. Im so glad I saw that you had posted again amanda :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Girls, stop startling your loved ones! LOL!

Tim just admitted he's a little disappointed. Not because he didn't want a girl. He loves girls. It's just that he has 2 brothers and no sisters. His brothers have 4 girls between them. Tim was hoping to add a boy into the mix. I completely understand. It's weird, I've been trying to prep myself for a boy and once I let it sink in that I was having a girl, I started to get a little sad about not having a boy.

BUT...Tim just said this might sway him to have a 2nd baby now so we can try for a boy! Before he was set on having just one. And I want 2!


----------



## Allie84

Haha,that means you're meant to have two which is why the universe gave you a girl first!!!

OMG congrats, Hearty!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :hugs: I am so, so , soooooooooooo happy for you!!!! 

How are you feeling? Glad the scan was perfect AND you got to find out the sex. Yay yay yay. 

Vicky, feel better soon. :hugs:

Nato, sorry about your friend. :( And what a crazy turn for your BIL....it seems as though God certainly has his ways.....

Lucy and Nato and Hoping, Ben and Penny and Eloise sound like real characters tasting/eating new foods. Can't wait until Alistair is 17 weeks and I can try this out on Alistair. He loves his vitamins (they're flavored). 
AFM, Sorry I've been gone this week. Super busy planning for Scotland; we leave tomorrow and there's just so much to do!! I shouldn't be online but I had to take a look at BnB and I'm sooooooooo glad i did. I'll try to post from Edinburgh. Off I go to travel over 16 hours with a 3 month old!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty what wonderful news to wake up to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant news xx

12 weeks today woo hoo Monday is scan day xx


----------



## NatoPMT

OMFG!!!!! 

:pink: :pink: :pink:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

:headspin::headspin::headspin:

:dance: :dance:

:fool: :fool: :fool:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:loopy: :loopy:

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

:rain: :rain:
​

and :flasher: for good luck

*CONGRATULATIONS*

​
amazing news!! 

Names, rompers, pigtails, glittery shoes, surprise projectile wees here you come!


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Thanks Nato...
> 
> I cant beleive im fucking sick again....I had a doctor over today as my fever wasnt going down at all and she said it looks like my sinusitis is back with a vengance. I guess the blood and puss coming out of my nose was a giveaway. I have to take antibiotics yet again only a couple of weeks after my last round. Cant fucking beleive it...
> I think you are right that the stress and lack of unbroken sleep this past year has taken its toll. I need to get my shit together as soon as im better. Need to sort out the nursery and get Hero in her own room. I dont know if i told you guys but the place we are renting belongs to the parents of my friend who dies last year of a heart attack. The second bedroom was the room he grew up in and as its quite small they did built in furniture at the time which is still there 25 years later. Obviously i need to remove it to make a nursery. I discussed this with his mother before Christmas and she didnt seem to really like the idea. Obviously i totaaly understand that shes not ready to move on but I need to get hero a room of her own. So next week im gonna approach her again and tell her that im ok if she doesnt want to get rid of them but in that case we will have to move. This needs to be settled soon or else ill never be able to settle her in her own room. I really need to get her in a routine, i dont think i can take any more lack of sleep. i might even have to resort to CIO which i really want to avoid...
> 
> Hearty shit i completely forgot it was your scan today!!! Cant wait for some good news!!!!

oh Vic that sounds awful. Are you eating well? I agree that stress and lack of sleep will really get to you at some point. B complex vitamins are good for stress, which i have probably banged on about before

I can understand the reluctance of the mother, she's still holding on, but maybe you could suggest taking photos of the room from every angle before you change it? Its your place and you are paying for it, but i can see youd have to ask permission to make those sort of changes. 

Hero does need her own room, she needs her independence now she's a bit older and you need some sleep without a baby snuffling all night.


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen - happy 12 weeks!! major milestones all round today!

Rounders, youre very close to V-Day now as well - how are you feeling? Hows Boyby Rounders getting on? Are you getting a good kicking from the inside?

Luce would love to see Baby Ben videos, try and catch him

Allie, have a good flight tomorrow. Im still sulking about the lack of London stop over. Not sure im going to get over that. That 17 weeks was just a forum post i read someones dr had told them about licking food, it sounds about right though


----------



## NatoPMT

im still excited about the whole girl thing. I need to calm down.


----------



## jenny25

Vicky I'm really sorry your sick maybe your overdoing things and maybe your body is telling you too slow down xxx


----------



## vickyd

Thanks babe!
Lets all cross our fingers that tonight when we speak with her she will let us go through with the changes...I dont see us being able to afford moving or paying higher rent at the moment. Although, my dad who just came over to bring me soup told me that he is willing to spot us 100 euro a month if we need to rent somewhere else. i was a bit releived but then i thought that come summer they will be announcing further pension cuts and I think my parents wont be able to spare that amount really. I really need to get the ok tonight!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks everyone. I'm so excited I can't sleep. It's only 4:30am here! I'm having a baby girl! OMG!!! 

Thanks for the flasher guy for good measure, Nato! 

Now I really need to catch up with everyone.

Happy 12 weeks Jenny! What a milestone.


----------



## Dazed

Amanda, I am sitting at my desk with tears in my eyes for you. I'm so thrilled for you. CONGRATS on team pink!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks sweetie. I need to pop into your journal to find out what's the latest with you. You are on the top of my prayer list. (and I'm not praying woman).


----------



## Dazed

Thanks hun. I don't pray either, but you, Sparks and Jaymes are currently on my prayer list. I won't stop on you either until she is in your arms.

ETS: I pray for Megg too! I didn't intentionally mean to leave her out.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, isnt it the middle of the night where you are? are you up pacing a pink hole in the carpet? 

Im still very excited. That last scan pic, you can really see what her profile is like. OooOOoo at 'her'. Shes a real little person 

Vic, you may have missed my post on the last page, i suggested that you ask the landlady if you can change the room, and you will take photos of the room to give her as the room currently is so she keeps some connection. You prob did see it actually and just thought i was talking nonsense

Im trying to persuade Sugar to come back to disco, shes on the verge of tipping. 

edt: just saw its 4.30am there hearty - hilarious you cant sleep. Get to bed!!!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda it means a lot my milestone is on Monday's scan I don't want to hear there is something wrong with the bladder that's what I got the last time at the same stage so still got 4 days too go until the vital scan and the nt measurements were 3.1 last time too x


----------



## heart tree

No bed for me Nato. I'm up for good. Luckily I'm working from home today and can take a nap.

I've never been so happy in all my life. She is a real little person. And they kept telling me yesterday how perfect she was. :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, I remember what a wreck I was for the NT scan. I know exactly what you mean. I really couldn't sigh any relief until I had that scan done. You just need to get through a few more days and then hopefully you can relax a bit.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha you are like superwoman, no sleep, no regard for gynecological conditions, 2nd baby on a promise...when will it ever end? 

can we discuss names yet? i wanna talk about names. stop holding name cards to your chest. she needs a name you know. 

Jen, the NT was nerve wracking for me espec as i had such a high risk, but theres no reason to think that this little baby will be anything other than perfectly healthy. Its a horrible scan too, i think mine took about an hour and the scan man had a totally deadpan face all the way through. Maybe you could tell them youre very nervous or that you had a bad experience before beforehand? The only one who noticed i was nervous was the nurse who took my blood pressure, as it was through the roof. 

Dazy just had a quick peek at your journal as i saw your CD was 35. Eyes crossed


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> No bed for me Nato. I'm up for good. Luckily I'm working from home today and can take a nap.
> 
> I've never been so happy in all my life. She is a real little person. *And they kept telling me yesterday how perfect she was*. :cloud9:

she is!! shes absolutely perfect. shes a real little scrapper this one. Maybe you should call her a name that means warrior. Which actually, i have just remembered, Eloise means warrior (and shes a right wimp)

oo shes just woken up


----------



## heart tree

Caught up now.

Nato, I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about your friend. I imagine it must bring up a lot of old wounds though. I think our losses define us in ways that we never truly get rid of, even after having children. You and Lucy hit it on the head. I feel the same way. It has put me on a different path in life. I&#8217;m not sure anything positive came out of it for me. But I know it proved to me how resilient I am, how persistent I am and how much I really want a child. My losses gave me insight that I didn&#8217;t have before.

I&#8217;m also sorry to hear about your BIL&#8217;s father. In some ways it sounds like divine intervention. Maybe it was the only way he could get his son home safe and in one piece.

I can&#8217;t wait to see the jewel colored nursery! I love that you are still working on it!

Jaymie, happy 6 weeks! I think you have a scan today. Good luck!!

Ha ha at seeing a Video of Ben rejecting food! I want to see that too!

Vicky, good god woman, you&#8217;ve been through the ringer! I agree, lack of sleep and stress are at the root of this. I remember the friend of yours who died. He was super young. I don&#8217;t blame you for wanting Hero to have a room. It&#8217;s time. I hope she gives you the ok tonight. I like Nato&#8217;s idea of taking pictures. Is the built in something that could be salvaged and she could put in her own home? Good luck!

Allie, have an amazing trip! Nato might hunt you down though. Watch out!

Wow Nato, my NT scan was exactly the opposite. It was so lovely. They were so kind and I could tell immediately that things were fine. I hope Jen&#8217;s is that way too.

Tim and I haven&#8217;t even discussed one name yet. And honestly I&#8217;ve never had a secret list. We keep joking that we&#8217;ll call her some ethnic name that has nothing to do with our ethnicity. Like a tribal African name. But in truth, we have no clue yet. Maybe we should name her something that equates to wimp so she&#8217;ll be more of a warrior. It&#8217;s good to give babies complexes early on, don&#8217;t you think?


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls you all keep me grounded and I love it xx


----------



## heart tree

Sweetie, that's what we're all here for. I would have lost my sanity a long time ago if it weren't for my girls here.

You will get through this scan. I can't tell you the outcome, but I know you'll be ok. I can tell you I have a lot of good feelings for this little one though and I don't always feel like that.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda likewise I feel so different this time around like I'm doing more baby planning buying etc which I have never done before so it must be a good thing xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Wonderful news hearty, a little baby girl :cloud9: I had such a strong pink vibe for you x


----------



## Sparkly

Girls I hate to bring the thread down on such a happy day

I have had a second scan this morning and it confirmed that I've had another missed miscarriage, no growth from the baby since last weeks scan and no heartbeat :(

I've opted for medical management and took my first tablet 3 hours ago....nothing happening as of yet....


----------



## heart tree

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry to read this news. Don't apologize for telling us your news. This is just as important to share. You knew this was going to be the outcome, but it still hurts. I hope you are able to get through the next few days without much pain. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- Amazing news!!!!!!!!:happydance: Welcome to team Pink.:cloud9: She looks absolutely perfect! I am so happy for you and Tim and I am glad he is starting to come around about #2. You deserve this LO she is so luck to have you for a mom

Lucy- I agree, going through losses does change you. Mostly for me it was for the better but it also did make me more of a worrier at times. Going through the 4 losses has made me not take what I have for granted and I dont freak out about the small things anymore. I think I am more patient and gained a lot of insight about myself I like the person I am today. 

Good luck moving Ben to his own room. :thumbup:

Allie- have an awesome vacation!!! 

Jenny- happy 12 weeks!!!

Sparkly:hugs: I am so sorry you have to go through this again:nope: We are all here for you:hugs:

Vicky- you need a vacation after all you have been through! I hope the talk about Heros nursery goes well.

AFM- I added some recent pictures of Penny in my parenting journal:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Hoping, her cheeks are TO DIE FOR! I had huge cheeks as a baby. They are the best! So kissable!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I love that you are talking about numer 2. Thats how my mum ended up with 4 children they had my eldest brother but mum really wanted a little girl so they tried again and had another boy so decided to have another baby and got me then she thought having 2 girls would be lovely so they tried again but got another boy :dohh: mum & dad stopped after that :haha:

Yay at thinking of names and shopping for your little girl :happydance: She is perfect :cloud9:

Nato I will try and get some video of him tonight, did you see the video I posted on fb of him rolling.

Jen happy 12 weeks hope monday comes round quickly for you.

Vicky I hope the talk goes well and you get the go ahead to change the room. Hope you are feeling better.

Sparkly massive :hug: Im so sorry you are going through this.

Afm: Im of to the dr's in a bit still getting lots of cramping and havent felt quite right steves concerned as Ive also lost weight dedpite eating so I promised Id go to the drs. Its probably nothing but best to get checked out its irritaring that Im getting lots of pains ranging from dull aches to being doubled up but no evidence of AF.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, any chance you are pregnant?


----------



## LucyJ

No that did cross my mind a few weeks ago as I was getting terrible nausea so did a test and it was negative. Its really odd I can cope with the pain but wish I knew what was going on.


----------



## Dazed

Gaynor massive :hugs: I was secretly praying they were wrong. 

Dear Gaynor's body, PLEASE give that woman a break!


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly im so sorry that you are going through this again.....It breaks my heart so much, I have no words only tears....We are here for you always....

Lucy hope you get some answers hun!

Im feeling better today, my fever is gone completely and i managed to do a few chores as well. So nervous about talking about the nursey, you would think it was a matter of life or death for fucks sake...

Hearty, remember when i had those really vivd dreams of you having a girl? In my dreams we also talked about names and i suggested to you the name Artemis. Its a greek goddess who was like a protector of unborn children and apparently helped her mother deliver her twin brother as soon as she was born. She was considered a midwife and a huntress but also a protector of wildlife especially bears.


----------



## heart tree

Well said Dazed.

Lucy I hope you get some answers. What a strange thing to be happening.


----------



## Jaymes

My viability scan is in about an hour and a half. Strangely i am feeling very positive about it. I woke up not too nervous (and Lexi slept till 5:30!!!) Then when I was taking her too school three things happened. I was sitting at the stop light and a complete stranger smiled and waved to me. :shrug: So I smiled and waved back. Then I sneezed and the guy in the car next to mine smiled and mouthed "bless you," so I smiled and said "thank you." Then when I was going past another school a small boy (about 2 or 3) stood there like I was a parade (in my minivan) smiling and waving at me! :shrug: Seems like a lot of positive energy directed at me!

*Hearty!!!! A GIRL!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*

Sparkly, as I said before :hugs: and [-o&lt; that everything goes well.

Thank you everyone for all your well wishes and positive thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Nato -

This one totally got me! LOL!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vicky! That's a great name! Not sure Tim will go for it as it is very Greek and we're not Greek at all. We were thinking if it was a boy to call it Pacito after my lovely step-father, Paco, but we have no Spanish blood in us either. We thought that would be weird. Our baby is going to be very white and very Irish looking. Unless they got the sperm mixed up during IUI! LOL! 

I love the name though. I've been thinking about "A" names. I've always been drawn to them. Maybe because mine starts with an "A".


----------



## NatoPMT

bloody hell hearty, havent you hit the wall yet? you mustve peaked by now

its like scan-crack

read back must read back


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie, what an amazing day! Strangers aren't usually so nice in my opinion. Either you live in a really weird place or the universe is speaking to you! Good luck at your scan. Can't wait for the update. 

OMG I loved that picture you posted! I totally thought she was an exotic dancer!!! LOL!

Vicky, sooooo glad you are feeling better!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Nato! Tim just woke up and said "good morning girls!" And then came for a snuggle. If I was getting tired, he just recharged me! I'm going to crash and burn later. But for now, I'm loving my scan-crack high!


----------



## NatoPMT

Im supposed to be reading back but now im googling girls names with an A


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh at 'Morning girls', i came over all pathetic at that

Adanna - Nigerian for 'Father's daughter' and 'fiery one'

you wanted African....

read back must read back


----------



## vickyd

scan crack!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
Something about us and crack eh?????


----------



## heart tree

We love our crack!

No, I don't want African names! That would be awkward!

I just googled Gaelic names. I got through the A's and then got overwhelmed.


----------



## NatoPMT

i wonder if she will be a red head? 

Hoping, Penny's cheeks are Eloise's biggest rival, they are so adorable. I cant type out the noise i just made as it has no phonetic expression but it involved a gesticulation if that helps. 

Luce, no how did i miss that. im going straight there after here. Sorry to hear about your weirdy symptoms. Is it worth doing another test? Hope the dr can help, let us know how you get on 

Vic, its a bit off that you are having such probs about the nursery, as if you need another thing to stress you. Glad youre a bit better though

Jaymes - GOOD LUCK!!!! Cant wait to hear your news. The day i found out Eloise was a strong little bean i had similar experiences - and a crow followed me making caw noises like a telephone. haha at the pole dancer. I liked the Giraffes are Heartless and the Saturn - Put a Ring on It (single lady) best. Right made me giggle that did. 

Sparkly Im sorry for your loss


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, try not to stress about talking to the landlord about the nursery. It's a very reasonable request to ask her.

It's possible my baby will be a redhead. My father and grandmother were both redheads (before their hair turned white!) I have a lot freckles and so does my father. But no one on Tim's family has the red hair or freckles. So who knows!


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> It's possible my baby will be a redhead. My father and grandmother were both redheads (before their hair turned white!) I have a lot freckles and so does my father. But no one on Tim's family has the red hair or freckles. So who knows!

i thought eloise might be cos John and I both have ginger genes. 

If theres a red gene lurking recessively on Tim's side it could happen, if your father is a redhead then you actually have to have the gene, which im sure you know

Whats the feminine derivative of Thor?


----------



## yogi77

Sparkly I'm so sorry to hear your news...big hugs to you :hugs:

Jaymes good luck today!

Hearty congratulations, a little girl that is amazing. :happydance: I am so happy for you! I also love A names :winkwink: I thought Ali might be a redhead because I have reddish hair and lots of red hair in my family and some on DH's side, but it looks like she will be blonde or strawberry blonde maybe. My SIL and her husband both have dark brown hair and had twins last summer...the little girl is a brunette and the little boy has amazing fire engine red hair!! It can really come when least expected haha! 

Lucy, hope everything is ok!

Vicky glad that you are feeling better.

Allie, have a wonderful trip!

off to check Hoping's journal for pictures of these cheeks...


----------



## yogi77

OMG hoping she's adorable!!!


----------



## heart tree

Tim's brother has a girl with red hair. I don't know of anyone else in his family with red hair, but obviously it is lingering in their genes. I have a feeling she will be blond though. I was very blond as a child and so was Tim. He's now brunette and I'm a dark blond. No red on either of our heads. But, it could happen. She's going to have either blue or green eyes though. And Tim has dimples which are a dominant trait. I really want her to have dimples!


----------



## Round2

Sparkly, I'm so sorry. I know you were expecting it, but I couldn't help but to hold out some secret hope for you. I hope your wonderful hubby takes good care of you and that his whole process passes by quickly.

Hearty, you're having my girl! She has dark blonde hair, gorgeous green eyes and dimples! I was so happy when she got her Dad's eyes. Mine a boring shade of blue. Can't wait to hear what you name her!

Vicky, oh my, you've been through the ringer my dear. Glad to hear you are on the mend. We've got the stomach flu going through our house right now. I'm next on the hit list...I know it!

Allie, so excited for you. Hope you have a blast! I saw the pic of Allister in his kilt on FB....it was so adorable.

Good luck Jaymes!

I'll go back and read...soon. I know that I've missed tons of stuff. I check-up several times a day, but I'm so busy at work right now that I barely have time to post. Most of what I read goes in one ear and out the other.


----------



## heart tree

Rounders, I have boring blue too! I really want her to get Tim's gorgeous green eyes! You just got me so excited!!! EEEEkkkk!!!

Sorry to say girls, but Tim and I decided to keep one thing to ourselves. No one will know the name until she is born. But I still welcome suggestions!


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- I hope you figure out what is going on... I would test one more time to make sure:thumbup: 

Hearty- I love the excitement! How sweet Tim said good morning to both of his girls. I absolutely LOVE having a little girl! She is already my little buddy and a daddy's girl. 

Jaymes- so odd about all the people and their positive vibes... it must be a good sign!

Round- I always wanted green eyes but I have boring dark brown... Blue is way better! I wanted Penny to have blue eyes like her daddy but she takes after me and has dark features. I think it suits her though and wouldn't have it any other way now. It cracks me up because everyone always mistakes Penny and I as Asian:haha:

Vicky- I'm glad you are feeling better

Thanks Yogi:flower: How are you and your little cutie doing?


----------



## Jaymes

Well the ultrasound part went well. I saw a flicker on the blob. Just waiting to see the dr now.


----------



## hoping:)

Hurray for a tiny little flicker:happydance:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OMG amanda!!! You are having a GIRL! And she looks perfect and is healthy!! And your body is coping well enough to have a well functioning placenta and cervix! YAY. I am so so happy for you chick, seriously.

Although super sad for Gaynor. Like dazed said, your body really needs to give you a break. I hope medical management works quickly and isn't too traumatic.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

oh and YAY to jaymes!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty Re: the iui pretend mix up, if id had IVF i would be worried about Eloise, its crossed mine mind that she was swapped in hospital cos she was born with black hair and brown eyes, like little black buttons, mine are green and johns are hazel. I thought it was genetically impossible for a baby to have darker eyes than both her parents. She didnt leave my sight though, anything can happen apparently. She looks like John and shes defo mine cos she came out of me. Im perplexed by that

Jaymes - lovely news!!! all those good vibes paid off, s/he mustve been giving off signals through your eyes

Hoping, ahh eloise is my little buddy too, shes my new best friend. 

Hi Yogi B and cesca!

Rounders: hope they arent working you too hard.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps Cesca, like your 'ask me' bit on your sig

the best i could do would be 'stop me and buy one'


----------



## Round2

Okay, still haven't caught up. But have a question...anyone with SPD experience....

I've been noticing lately when I'm on my feet for more than 30 minutes or so (ie: grocery shopping), I get really achy and feel pressure down low. My hips, lower back and pelvis get really sore. If I rest, the pain goes away. I noticed it last weekend and thought it was just because we DTD. But last night I went shopping again, and it started to hurt after about 20 minutes or so. I called my OB and he can't squeeze me in till next week. I spoke to the nurse, who spoke to my doctor and neither of them were worried. From what I've been reading, it sounds like it could be SPD. Anyone else have this???

I'm actually debatting whether or not to go up to the Labour and Delivery unit to demand a scan. Hmmm....


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls well it was a bit inconclusive she thinks af may arrive in the next few weeks but if it doesnr and Im still getting regular pains to go back and she will refer me for an u/s. Shes not worried about the weight loss, tiredness, and dizzy spells (which is down to low blood pressure) she thinks its all down to BF so I have to make sure Im drinking loads of water and eating plenty she told me to eat chocolate and steak. My irons boaderline but thats normal for me. So I guess it just see how things are over the next few weeks. 

Jaymes congrats wonderful news :happydance:

Round I havent experienced spd sorry. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Jaymes, that's amazing news. I knew it wasn't a molar. Can't wait for the rest of the update. 

Lucy, I hope AF just shows up so you don't have to keep wondering what's going on.

Nato, if there are any other family members with brown eyes, then it is a possibility since green and blue eyes are both recessive. I'm quite sure that little one is yours. And I really am not afraid that they gave me the wrong sperm. They were so careful about it. I had to read Tim's name on the sample several times. It's his!


----------



## NatoPMT

Round, no experience either im afraid. Hope you feel better soon

Luce: spinach and grapefruit juice too! but like the idea of a chocolate diet, i could live with that

Hearty, i know you arent really worried, thats why i said pretend mix up - haha at reading the label a squillion times, i so would do that. I dont have a brown eyed gene at all, John hasnt either, he has hazel eyes. If either of us had brown eyed genes, we'd have brown eyes. How the bloody hell has eloise got little back button eyes?


----------



## heart tree

No one on either side of your family has brown eyes? Parents? Grandparents? It seems improbably that she would get those eyes without some link somewhere. Strange.

I'm such a freak. I just posted the potty shot of my baby to the In Gender website to see what other people thought. Now I'm freaking out that maybe "she" is a "he" and we just missed it. I know I'm being irrational, but I needs something to worry about!


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> No one on either side of your family has brown eyes? Parents? Grandparents? It seems improbably that she would get those eyes without some link somewhere. Strange.
> 
> I'm such a freak. I just posted the potty shot of my baby to the In Gender website to see what other people thought. Now I'm freaking out that maybe "she" is a "he" and we just missed it. I know I'm being irrational, but I needs something to worry about!

because brown eyes are dominant, it doesnt matter if anyone else in my family has brown eyes because i dont have the gene because i dont have brown eyes, brown eyes are the most dominant colour so i have 2 green eyed alleles or 1 green and 1 blue and john has 1 hazel and 1 green/blue or 2 hazel. They are the only possible combinations. If i had 1 green allele and 1 brown, id have brown eyes

if a gene is dominant, if you have it, its shows, Theres no recessive hiding a brown eyed gene if you get me


----------



## NatoPMT

did they see the hamburger lines, as my sonographer so charmingly called them? 

dont worry!!! i know, worry about whether your scan high has made the baby a scan addict


----------



## heart tree

I don't see anything sticking out. I think I see hamburger lines! LOL! I'm sure my baby is a scan addict. She spread those legs like a little hussy! 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/64263f0a.jpg


----------



## NatoPMT

she's a girl, i see it. 

she just doesnt give a damn does she.


----------



## grandbleu

*Nato* - Speaking of eye color (I remember when we all were trying to guess our future babies eyes!) - I have Brown eyes and my OH has blue eyes and Indy has blue eyes with no signs of changing - they are pretty light...if brown is dominant he should have had green or brown eyes but apparently eye color is pretty complicated genetics (more than just that simple chart they gave us in 8th grade). I'm happy because with his name being Indigo it fits better that he has blue eyes.


----------



## NatoPMT

grandbleu said:


> *Nato* - Speaking of eye color (I remember when we all were trying to guess our future babies eyes!) - I have Brown eyes and my OH has blue eyes and Indy has blue eyes with no signs of changing - they are pretty light...if brown is dominant he should have had green or brown eyes but apparently eye color is pretty complicated genetics (more than just that simple chart they gave us in 8th grade). I'm happy because with his name being Indigo it fits better that he has blue eyes.

hi bleupers, how you doing?

It is more complicated, there are layers of alleles, but the principles remain the same, the confusions come in with yellow alleles which inputs to green eyes

Indys eyes are easily explained, your brown eyes are heterozygous, you dont have all brown eyed genes but your brown eyes are physically brown as brown is dominant/ Indy could have had brown or blue eyes

some babies eyes change at 2-3 years, anything could happen yet!

if anyone could explain how eloise has brown eyes when mine and johns arent brown, i would be very interested.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, you sound like a geneticist! I'm impressed.

Everyone on In Gender says girl. I know deep down she's a girl now. Ok, now what can I worry about? LOL!


----------



## vickyd

Nato they say that you cant be sure of the eye colour till 8 months. Hero has green/grey eyes now but at birth they were much darker. Another explanation would be that John has been wearing colored contacts since you met him!!!!! hahaha!! I crack myself up sometimes!

Hearty love how youre addicted to worry!!!! you can start worrying whether your little girl will be a bad sleeper, hyper all day, prone to head injury bla bla i could go on and on!!!

Round i suffered from spd. It got really bad at around 20 weeks, i could hardly walk for 10 minutes without being in severe pain. It was mainly on my right side, started at the pelvic area and shot through my whole leg. It even hurt when i was asleep, so as you can imagine i didnt get much sleep. It got better after a few weeks without me doing anything really... I didnt even discuss it with doc to be honest. I was so superstitious that i didnt allow myself to complain about a single thing during the whole pregnancy. I even suffered through really bad MS till about week 17 without asking for anything to ease it. Thats how loony I am!


----------



## heart tree

Ha Ha Vicky, you "crack" yourself up! Is that a reference to all the crack you like to do?

Thanks for all the worry suggestions. I'll have to start making a list.


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha! at both of you. You idiots.

if her eyes can lighten then that would make sense, i didnt know they could get lighter. I know its unusual for a white baby to be born with brown eyes though

ive got a degree in biology hearty, i studied genetics in my 1st year but dropped it like a hot potato when i realised it was more like maths than biology


----------



## vickyd

crack crack crack


----------



## yogi77

heart tree said:


> I don't see anything sticking out. I think I see hamburger lines! LOL! I'm sure my baby is a scan addict. She spread those legs like a little hussy!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Ok you crackheads, I'm going to try and take a nap. My eyes hurt I'm so tired. Have a good day/evening.

And say no to crack!


----------



## vickyd

What i found very impressive is that you actually remember in such detail stuff you did in your degree Nato!!!! Shit, i must have been smoking way to much weed back then cause i dont remember basic chemistry at all!!


----------



## NatoPMT

its what happened between 1989 and last year i cant remember Crack. I mean Vic.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Ok you crackheads, I'm going to try and take a nap. My eyes hurt I'm so tired. Have a good day/evening.
> 
> And say no to crack!

...and now the come down. the wall has been hit. 

have a good kip!


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hearty will be dreaming of hamburgers tonight for sure!

Oh by the way, i didnt get a chance to talk to my landlady tonight...They cancelled the meeting at the last minute....The nursery saga continues!


----------



## Jaymes

My Dr was very reassuring at the appointment. I told her about this baby having the same due date as the one I lost and she was very kind about it and wants me to come back in 2 weeks for another scan. I agreed then went to the front to book my appointment, well... two weeks is the 15th! That's the day we lost Jesse... ARRRG! I guess having a scan that day may help a bit, but honestly we had had a scan the day before we lost Jesse and everything was perfect. One day at a time.


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie, dates can be reminders, but they don't have any hold on the outcome of the present moment. Maybe these dates are occurring as a way for you to get some closure. Just because you lost Jesse doesn't mean you will lose this little one. One day at a time is all you can do. It is seriously the only way my husband and I got through the first trimester. Any time we started talking about the future, good or bad, we would reign it in and remind ourselves to simply focus on today. My mantra was (and still is) "Today is a good day. I'm not bleeding, I'm not cramping, I'm pregnant today. It's a good day." I'm glad you are getting another scan in 2 weeks. That will help tremendously. 

Vicky, damn them for cancelling! I hope you can talk to them tomorrow night. No need for this to drag on!

No hamburger dreams. :rofl: No dreams at all. I barely slept. Just shut my eyes for a while which felt good. 

Good point Vic on Nato's memory! My memory is crap. I know it was from all the weed I used to smoke! I have no recollection of what I learned in grad school, never mind college which was almost 20 years ago!


----------



## jenny25

Jaymes I understand I'm having my nt scan the same gestation as I found out Jamie's problem and it the day after paul and I first loss 3 years ago everything will be ok xxx


Well I think I'm dehydrated my head is aching so bad it feels like I've been hit across the head with a bat so need to pump more water into my body 

How is everyone love to nato vicky Lucy Amanda Megg gaynor xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Jaymes - yey for a little flicker :hugs: I understand about your next scan date, but as Amanda said the date does not determine the outcome X

Jen - same to you lol! ^^^ it's so difficult when PAL, we will always find something to worry about :hugs:

Hearty - There is a definite hamburger on display :pink:

Vic - shame about the cancelled meeting, hope the nursery saga gets sorted soon. How are you feeling?

Lucy - I would not need such an excuse to get choccie in my gob....doctor's orders girl :thumbup:

Nato - The eye colour debate is an interesting one. I could have sworn that my DS would have brown eyes like me and most of my family as I had read that the brown eyed gene is dominant, but his eyes are blue. His father and all his family have blue eyes, my father has blue eyes and my grandfather had one brown eye and one blue eye....I feel he was the weak link!!!

AFM - I was just about to update that there was nothing doing with me :shrug: apart from the drug has given me the trots.....then I just felt a little cramp and found a little red spotting and a tiny clot when I wiped.....fingers crossed that this thing is getting going now as I am desperately wanting to avoid going into hospital tomorrow.....


----------



## LucyJ

Good morning lovely ladies :hugs:

You guys crack me up :haha:

Sparkly :hugs: I hope it happens quickly for you and you dont have to go into hospital. 

Jen its tough when dates coinside but as amanda said it doesnt mean things will go wrong its our past experiences filtering in to the present its hard to shake whats happened before but I am sure things will go perfectly on monday and you are feeling different which is a good thing. Massive :hugs:And thinking of you. Make sure you are drinking plenty and eat fruit I was told to do that for dehydration.

Vicky sorry they cancelled hope you can rearrange for today and get it sorted.

Amanda hope you managed to get some sleep :sleep:


----------



## Jaymes

I'm cramping now with bright red spotting! Forget one day at a time. I'm moving on to one moment at a time.... I am crossing everything I have at the moment.


----------



## Sparkly

Hugs for you Jaymie :hugs: thinking of you X


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## jenny25

Hugs darling I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh shit Jaymie. Are there any clots? How bad are the cramps? Is this anything like the bleed with Lexi? Did they see any clots in your uterus during the scan? Try to stay off your feet today. xoxo


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- If Eloise's eye color doesn't change by the time she is 1 we can resume the discussion then. I tried to come up with an explanation but you are right, she would need to have been passed at least 1 brown eyed gene and since neither you or your husband have brown eyes in the family it is a little baffling

Blue- I love that Indigo has blue eyes... very fitting:thumbup:

Hearty- Happy 18 weeks:happydance:

Vicky- I was just as looney. My midwife laughed at me when I refused meds for my horrible MS because I told her throwing up help me feel better about this pregnancy leading to a healthy baby:dohh:. Good luck with the nursery discussion:thumbup:

Jenny- you better get to chugging that H2O I hope the head ache passes soon

Sparkly:hugs: I hope everything is getting started so you can avoid the hospital

Jaymes- I am crossing everything as well. Thinking of you and your little bean:happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh Jaymes, how frightening for you. How are things this afternoon? there seems to be so many parallels to Jesse that it must be hard for you to hope, but i am hoping very hard for this little one 

Sparkly, how are you today? Hope everyone is taking good care of you
Sounds like your situation is the same as Bleus, as you must have heterozygous brown eyes, ie a brown eyed gene which shows, with a recessive blue eyed gene. Your husband has homozygous blue eyes, so his homozygous gene with your recessive blue = blue eyes which have popped up in your son. Different coloured eyes is too confusing for me

Hoping, i have marked the date in my diary to recommence eye discussions. <nods>

Hearty - how are the Californian girls today? ooOOOoo i wish they all could be etc etc 
Happy 18 weeks! 

Vic, hope your nasals are feeling better today

Jen, hows the 3 month bean doing today? i agree with hoping, water might help

Luce wheres our food video hmm hmm


----------



## jenny25

Doing good darling whooshing around when I listen in little monkey lol in finally steering too feel better now 

How's family life darling xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Lovely thanks Jen, Eloise is just perfect. She really is. 

that doppler is getting some action then


----------



## heart tree

Nato, can you explain this to me. I have blue eyes. My mother has blue eyes, my father has brown eyes. I don't have any other full blooded siblings. But my brother (who has the same mother as me) has blue eyes and his father, the Spaniard, had very dark brown eyes. How did my mother's blue eyes trump both of her partner's brown ones to give both of her children blue eyes?

Tim has green eyes. His mother has brown and father has blue. One of his brother's has brown and one has hazel. How does that happen? Again, I'm confused how Tim didn't get brown.

You'll probably explain it to me and I still won't understand! If you are sick of giving genetics classes, feel free to ignore the question.

Girls, is this what I have to look forward to? Yesterday I made granola. I put it in the oven. I set the timer. I washed some dishes and saw that the timer was about to go off in a minute. Normal people would have waited. Not me, in that small time frame of a minute, I walked out of the kitchen and got in the shower. I took a nice long shower. Shaved my legs and everything. I realized the granola was still cooking after I was done. Sure enough, the timer was beeping like mad! Pregnancy brain? Good god! What an idiot!


----------



## jenny25

Awww she sounds like a fab little girl I really hope we have a girl I'm getting my tubes tied after this x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Jaymes I'm sorry I hope it stops quickly and isn't anything serious :(

In terms of eyes, I have dark dark brown eyes (my parents both have hazel eyes) and my husband has some weird combination of green, blue and grey and they change colour depending on his mood. For the most part i'd say Luca has green eyes, but like his daddy they change colour a lot. They can look quite blue somedays, grey when he's tired or poorly but they look very dark in photos so people think they're brown! I hope they stay like my husband's as I love hubby's eyes and it is quite an attractive quality to me so hopefully the ladies will love Luca's eyes too!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

ETA: Hello hubby's eyes :faint:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00259.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## heart tree

Your hubby is pretty! Gorgeous eyes! I can't imagine the ladies won't fall for Luca's eyes too!!


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Nato, can you explain this to me. I have blue eyes. My mother has blue eyes, my father has brown eyes. I don't have any other full blooded siblings. But my brother (who has the same mother as me) has blue eyes and his father, the Spaniard, had very dark brown eyes. How did my mother's blue eyes trump both of her partner's brown ones to give both of her children blue eyes?
> 
> Tim has green eyes. His mother has brown and father has blue. One of his brother's has brown and one has hazel. How does that happen? Again, I'm confused how Tim didn't get brown.
> 
> You'll probably explain it to me and I still won't understand! If you are sick of giving genetics classes, feel free to ignore the question.
> 
> Girls, is this what I have to look forward to? Yesterday I made granola. I put it in the oven. I set the timer. I washed some dishes and saw that the timer was about to go off in a minute. Normal people would have waited. Not me, in that small time frame of a minute, I walked out of the kitchen and got in the shower. I took a nice long shower. Shaved my legs and everything. I realized the granola was still cooking after I was done. Sure enough, the timer was beeping like mad! Pregnancy brain? Good god! What an idiot!

I dont mind, its no problem

Same as Bleu and Sparkly

The very simple version is this

Your mum has 2 blue eyed genes
The father has 1 dominant dark brown eyed gene, and 1 recessive blue eyed gene which doesnt show physically, but is there albeit recessively. The father has brown eyes cos the brown eye gene is dominant

Your brother has 1 blue eyed gene from your mum, + the recessive blue gene from his dad = 2 x blue eyed genes which present a blue eyes physically. 

his parents have the following genes:

Dad: Brown eyes
gene 1 = Brown 
gene 2 = blue

Mum: blue eyes
gene 1 = blue 
gene 2 = blue

Mix the above genetics together and the possible combinations of children are:

1) Brown blue (brown eyes)
2) Brown blue (brown eyes)
3) blue blue (blue eyes)
4) blue blue (blue eyes) 

So those parents have a 50% chance of having a brown eyed baby, and a 50% chance of having a blue eyed baby

Tims family: theres a yellow allele involved because of the green and the hazel eyes, which makes it much more complicated. It sounds like Tim has inherited a recessive green allele from his mum and a blue one allele from his dad, and green is dominant to blue so presents as green eyes. This is where the layers come in as there are more than 2 simple genes at play in both green and hazel eyes. His mum must have more complicated genetics as his fathers are simple blue genetics. His mum has several layers - at least 3, which present in her children as dominant over their fathers, but recessive to their mothers physical brown (hence she has brown) Hazel genetics arent fully understood by geneticists let alone by 1st year undergraduate drop outs like me, but thats as far as i get it. Hazel and grey eyes are actually impossible. Which is where my baby brain implodes

pregnancy brain and genetics dont mix either

ps my green eyes are from my mum, her eyes are brown, but recently turned green. Which i think its a physical rather than genetic issue.


----------



## NatoPMT

Cor cesca Rich is a hottie!!!

im just reading about how blue eyed parents can have a brown eyed child. the same gene is responsible for both (strong) brown and (weak) blue eyes, but if 2 strong blues meet, they strengthen to effectively make a brown. 

or somert. 

these are mine, you can see some brown in them too. excuse the eyebags.
 



Attached Files:







4949_113921626822_758381822_2852996_4971153_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I sure hope her eyes lighten up because going through all the gene scenarios is making my head spin:dohh: But if your mom has Brown eyes they could have been passed down to Eloise since it only takes one dominant gene.

Thanks for the biology refresher! I always enjoyed this subjecy:thumbup:

Hearty- hilarious:haha: I thought my pregnancy brain would go away after I had Penny but now I have mommy brain and constanly have those kind of moments. 

Jenny- I hope you get your girl!!!

Cesca- Your hubby's eyes are beautiful! My DH's eyes also change colors depending on the weather, his mood or what he is wearing. They can go from bright azure to gray, to greenish. I love it and hoped Penny would get his eyes but she is a brown eyed girl like me. Your little Luca is going to be a heart breaker with those gorgeous eyes!


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> Awww she sounds like a fab little girl I really hope we have a girl I'm getting my tubes tied after this x

fingers crossed for team pink! 

pink genes and blue genes have an equal chance of having a pink baby or a blue baby

oh yes.


----------



## NatoPMT

actually Jen, i lied. I think theres more boybys born than girlbys. but i read the other day that recessions increase the number of girls born. 



hoping:) said:


> Nato- I sure hope her eyes lighten up because going through all the gene scenarios is making my head spin:dohh: But if your mom has Brown eyes they could have been passed down to Eloise since it only takes one dominant gene.

Hoping, if i had mums brown gene, id have brown eyes

and i dont. but theres some brown in there. confused, you will be after this next episode of Genetics


----------



## Jaymes

OK, I had another ultrasound. The Dr explained that anytime you have bleeding you can have cramps... By the time I got there it was all brown blood and she checked and said it looked like there was loads of brown, but no more red. Baby's heart was still flickering away. PHEW! Another subchorionic hematoma, she doesn't think it'll knock the baby out. I am on pelvic rest and am supposed to be taking it easy, but the kiddos got off school early due to tornado and flood warnings... I may try to nap with Lexi in a few.


----------



## jenny25

Jaymes I was diagnosed with that and it had gone by my 9 week scan Hun xxx


Who knows nato I'm praying for girlie but at the end of the day I'd be happy with anything xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Jaymes said:


> OK, I had another ultrasound. The Dr explained that anytime you have bleeding you can have cramps... By the time I got there it was all brown blood and she checked and said it looked like there was loads of brown, but no more red. Baby's heart was still flickering away. PHEW! Another subchorionic hematoma, she doesn't think it'll knock the baby out. I am on pelvic rest and am supposed to be taking it easy, but the kiddos got off school early due to tornado and flood warnings... I may try to nap with Lexi in a few.

what a relief - that beanby is another fighter! Is it worth asking for clexane until the hematoma has bled out (or whatever they do?)

great she doesn't think its pregnancy-threatening, take it bloody easy, everything rest as well as pelvic rest i say

Jen: pink vibes your way <concentrates>


----------



## Jaymes

I had it with the last 2. The dr suspects the bleed knocked the baby out (the one I lost) and I had blood but not fresh with Lexi. (Not sure if I'm remembering correctly.) I did also have bleeding with my first. 
I wish I weren't so pessimismtic and paranoid.:wacko:


----------



## Round2

Jaymes, I'm happy to hear everything is okay. I know you're still worried, but it's reasurring to hear the doc say the hematoma was not near the baby. One day at a time. I have the paranoia too, I hate it.

Love all the eye pics! I'll have to find some good ones.

Vicky, thanks for the explanation of your SPD symptoms. They sound very similar to mine. Today my butt, back and legs hurt. I couldn't fall asleep last night because the pain was so bad. Then, once I did fall asleep, my refulx got so bad it woke me up. I look/feel lke I've been run over by a truck.

I still may take a trip to the ER this weekend. I hate having this constant worry. 

Errr....T - minus 8 days till I'm on a warm sunny beach.


----------



## vickyd

After reading all your posts all im left with is granola...and how much id love some home made granola RIGHT NOW!

Hearty the other day i wanted to brew some greek coffee. This is done by boiling water in this pot like thing on the stove and adding coffee ect. I filled a mug with water and placed it on the burner...till it cracked. The whole time I was standing over watching the water boil. Yes this is the shhit you have to look forward to.

Jamye glad to hear all is ok with bubba!

Sparkly hope the tablets do their job hun...Thinking of you sweetie...

granola

Nothing new to report on my end, nursery saga continues till tomorrow.

granola


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome Jaymes:happydance: I'm glad your LO is a fighter:thumbup: Try to take it easy

Nato- true about your being brown eyed if your mom was but what if your dad had two recessive genes and gave your one and your mom was heterozygous for brown and passed you a ressive gene as well? 

Round- I'm so jealous... it looks like a blizzard is coming to Colorado. Have fun and take lots of pictures!


----------



## NatoPMT

why dont i know what granola is?

hoping youre cracking me up

crack

Im not sure what you mean

crack

neither my mum or dad could give me a brown eyed gene even though they both have brown eyes cos i have green eyes

crack

no such thing as a recessive brown gene

crack

apart from that senario i posted before about strong blue which i didnt understand


----------



## NatoPMT

oooOOooo sun!! enjoy flo-rida rounders!!

EDT got excited and read 8 hours, not 8 days.


----------



## vickyd

crack spread on granola mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jaymes

Granola

Crack


----------



## NatoPMT

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

rounders can we have a bikini bump shot s'il vous plait

mercy

bon jovi


----------



## vickyd

Nato if i ever go for baby #2 never EVER ask me for a bikini bump pic. EVER YOU HEAR?????!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i did it, and i looked like an actual beach ball

if im going down, you lot are coming with me


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> rounders can we have a bikini bump shot s'il vous plait
> 
> mercy
> 
> bon jovi

Hmmmm.....

I'm not sure what would make you throw up first.....the lack of lady garden manicuring, the rainbow of bruises from my twice daily heparin needles or the general cottage cheese quality of my thighs these days.

Seriously Nato!!


----------



## NatoPMT

honestly you look have no imagination. My bikini bump shot was strategically positioned in a mirror so all you could see was my actual bump which looked like a beach ball


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I guess you would have to be gg (2 recessive green genes) in order for your green eyes to show up:dohh:. I officially give up... I will hope Eloise's eyes change so we don't have to torment ourselves on how the heck she has brown eyes:dohh: If you figure it out let me know:thumbup:

Round:haha:


----------



## heart tree

You girls are fucking hilarious!!!

Jaymie, I know you've been through this. My first pregnancy had a clot that knocked the baby out of place. It was a big clot and bled a lot. They monitored it and it kept growing. It was bigger than the baby at 10 weeks. With this pregnancy I had a much smaller clot. It was all old blood in there and it took about 2 weeks from the initial bleed of dark red blood to fully resolve. Over the next 2 weeks I had brown spotting every single day. Then one day it just stopped. A scan showed it wasn't there anymore. I hope this is the case for you. I was on full pelvic rest until it was gone. A good excuse not to have sex! LOL! (I'm starting to run out of excuses.) I'm glad you got checked again. 

Nato, thanks for the lesson. I think I understand. For all that crack you do, you're pretty smart. And smartly pretty. I remember your bikini shot. You looked like a hot pregger. Beach ball indeed.

Granola was kind of invented at Woodstock in the 60's. All the hippies woke up after the first night and Wavy Gravy got on the microphone and told them they were getting served "breakfast in bed." Granted they were all on the muddy ground after a huge rain storm. Then they passed out granola to the entire crowd. It's basically just nuts, oats, and honey mixed together and cooked. It's delicious and extra good when pregnant. It's really good with yogurt. I have a fantastic recipe if anyone wants it. 

Vicky when's the talk with the landlord? I won't ever ask you for a bikini shot. Promise.

Rounder.....ouch. You are getting the rough end of it, aren't you? The reflux is bad enough. Hopefully the Florida sun will make you forget all of your aches and pains. 

Jen, girly vibes coming your way.

Tim texted me from work today and said "How are my girls? I love you guys!" I've simply died and gone to heaven. My father wasn't super into my mom being pregnant with me and I think he was disappointed when I came out a girl. I can't believe I have a husband who is going to gush over his daughter. I can't believe how much my life has turned around. I feel so incredibly blessed. These sappy emotions brought to you courtesy of pregnancy hormones!


----------



## heart tree

Hoping, look at you! Teacher's pet. Are you trying to get an A+ in Nato's class?


----------



## Jaymes

Thank you! 

That is so sweet about your DH!

& I'd LOVE another granola recipe!


----------



## heart tree

Do you have Trader Joe's near you? I get all my nuts there as they are so cheap. But if not, you can find them anywhere. Here's the recipe:

Preheat oven to 300 F

Toss together:
4 cups rolled oats
1 cup raw sunflower seeds
1 cup raw cashews
1 cup raw whole almonds
1 cup raw sliced almonds
1 cup raw pecans
1 cup unsweetened coconut (shredded or shaved is find, just make sure it is unsweetened)
2 tablespoons brown sugar

Then mix together in a bowl:
1/3 cup Canola oil
3/4 cup honey
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 teaspoon cinnamon
Mix until it is completely combined. It takes a few minutes. It will look like dark caramel.

Then mix the wet ingredients into the dry and fully integrate them. 
Spread the mixture into a big pan (I use a turkey roasting pan) 
Cook for 10 minutes then stir.
Cook for another 10 minutes, then stir
Cook for another 5 and remove. 

Press it down, leaving a space where you can put your spatula after it cools. Let it cool completely. It will harden up. Then scrape out with a spatula.

You can substitute or eliminate nuts. You can add raisins or cranberries too. It's delicious!


----------



## Jaymes

MMMM! Sounds delish! I'll have to see what they have at whole foods, not the cheapest place to shop, but one of the only in the area unless I want to drive 30-40 minutes to TJ's. I might though!


----------



## LucyJ

Love those pregnancy hormones you are completelty allowed to be sappy. Aww bless Tim thats so lovely :cloud9: hes going to spoil his girsl rotten. Yum to granola Ive never made it before would love the reciepe. Oh and Im afraid to say the baby brain doesnt get any better once you've had the baby.

Jaymes :happydance: so pleased to hear little one is ok plenty of rest for you girle.

Nato sorry no video yet but I will get some I promise. I remember you looking stunning.

Round yay to florida :happydance:

Jen pink vibes your way :dust:

Vicky hope you get it sorted soon how are you feeling?

Afm: Ive had a shitty day we were meant to be going home to see my parents but my dad has a rotten cold and Im not feeling good so my mum was worried about me or ben catching dads cold. Decided steve had to make final decision he said no to going. Im gutted, was really looking forward to seeing them and for them to see Ben. Im very emotional as well as I kept crying poor steve. Think Ive had a virus which is why I feel so run down plus this weird period type cramping. Im proper grumpy only plus is I will see them the following weekend they will be down for my nieces birthday. Im curled up in bed on the ipad excuse the typing. Benjamins been a bit grumpy this evening as well.


----------



## heart tree

Benjamin is taking after mummy's mood! I have to agree with Steve's decision unfortunately. You need to rest. Sorry you are feeling so bad though. The granola recipe is posted above. Give it a whirl when you feel better.

Jaymie, I can't find the coconut at TJs. You might have to get that at Whole Foods. I know they have it there. But the nuts would be SUPER expensive at Whole Foods! I would make the drive to TJs.


----------



## Dazed

I have green eyes, but I have absolutely NO clue where they came from. Everyone in my family has green eyes. I can only assume it came from my mothers side since she is adopted. I kinda hope when I have a baby, it has my eyes. I need another green eyed monster in this family.


----------



## NatoPMT

i was hoping Eloise would have green eyes Dazy, but obviously she hasnt cos i keep banging on about her brown eyes. 

you flatterers. I actually know how terrible i looked when i was pregnant because you might recall strangers started shouting insults at me in the street. I got called 'fatty batty' by a woman at work and a friends daughter stood there and pointed out to me every bit of my body that suggested to her i was living off chocolate. My best friend burst out laughing when she saw me and my legs looked like cooked sausages. It really wasnt my finest hour, thats how strategic my bikini shot was. 

Luce, how disappointing. I do agree though, if you got more ill it wouldnt be worth it, even to see people you really miss

Hoping, yes!! spot on. i think. except green is dominant to blue so you could have green + blue and still have green eyes. 

i went to an rave at Formby Point beach (next to the red squirrel reserve) in 1989 which was my woodstock moment. I remember standing on the sand dunes watching the sun come up, with hundreds of people dancing on the beach and my friend turning to me and saying 'this is woodstock'. There was no granola though


----------



## heart tree

There might not have been granola, but there was something better...red squirrels! Though I hope you didn't eat them! I still have a picture of one loaded on my phone. I will see those squirrels before I die!

I think you felt less beautiful than you actually were. Those people saying mean things were just jealous. I saw the pictures. I say you were beautiful.


----------



## LucyJ

Yep you girls are right.

Happy 18 weeks Amands :flower:


----------



## VGibs

Just a quick question ladies....so according to my cycle I am 6 days away from the witch. Ian and I engaged in some sexy times tonight and afterwards he said "are you bleeding?" sure enough there was some brownish red blood! I've never spotted mid cycle and I've never been "early" when I wasn't breastfeeding. Which has been done for 3 months. Now I'm imaging the worst! I've been under a HUGE amount of stress and I wonder if the witch can show up early due to stress? I've only ever heard of people being late from stress :S


----------



## Jaymes

Hmm, I've never heard of it, but that doesn't mean a whole lot... Could it just be an off cycle? Probably too much to ask but was he a bit more rough? I've had spotting due to that...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Soz I've been away, having a shit time I'm honest, just moved house and I'm hating it! SPD is pretty much ruining my life, I'll be lucky to make it another month before being wheelchair bound :-(

Wow Amanda, congrats on team pink, that's soooo amazing, I totally see you with a girl, she'll be one trendy bubba thats for sure.

Sparkly, again so sorry sweets, I'm so gutted for you :-(

Jaymes - Glad the scare was nothing serious and that your bubba is doing well. Hope the bleedi g has eased off.

Eye colour fascinates me! Mine and Dannys parents all have brown eyes, he has really green eyes, I have hazel and Poppy has the most amazing blue eyes,random!x


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy :hugs: Im so sorry the spd is so bad wish there was something I could do to help you. 

Jen good luck today thinking of you xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for today Jen, thinking of you.xx


----------



## vickyd

Congratz Jen on the great scan!!

Sass sorry to hear you are in such pain....When you say you hate that youve moved is it because the moving has been so tiring or do you not like your new place?

Sparkly thinking of you hun...


----------



## Jaymes

Ahhhh! I wrote a whole long post and it didn't go!

Jenn. Good luck!

Sassy. Have you tried a chiropractor? I heart mine! I'd also love to know why my older sister, mother and I have the same dark green with gold eyes, and both my girls have blue. DH is gold brown and ds is dark chocolate. 

Hi Cazz!


----------



## heart tree

Ooooh, Jen, I just saw your FB post. Wonderful news. I think it's a girl. :pink:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

vickyd said:


> Congratz Jen on the great scan!!
> 
> Sass sorry to hear you are in such pain....When you say you hate that youve moved is it because the moving has been so tiring or do you not like your new place?
> 
> Sparkly thinking of you hun...

We've movd quite a way from our hubbys family and our friends so I'm feeling really lonely! :cry:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Jaymes said:


> Ahhhh! I wrote a whole long post and it didn't go!
> 
> Jenn. Good luck!
> 
> Sassy. Have you tried a chiropractor? I heart mine! I'd also love to know why my older sister, mother and I have the same dark green with gold eyes, and both my girls have blue. DH is gold brown and ds is dark chocolate.
> 
> Hi Cazz!

No I havent, consultant never even mentioned one but I'll definately look into it! I'm having physio and accupunture atm.x


----------



## jenny25

Well girls here is my rainbow I have more pics in the photo bucket if you double click the picture xxx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/2c71e2b8.jpg


----------



## heart tree

I can't double click the picture Jen.


----------



## jenny25

Try this https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/?action=view&current=2c71e2b8.jpg


----------



## Round2

Congrats Jenny! So happy everything is looking good. You must feel so relieved, what a big milestone for you.

Sassy, I feel your pain. I'm pretty sure I have SPD too...and it's bloody awful. Thank goodess I have an office job and pretty much sit on my ass all day long. I couldn't imagine having to deal with this and look after a toddler! Have you tried the 'Belly Band'? I've been reading that sometimes helps.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh wonderful scan photo, congrats Jenny.xx


----------



## heart tree

I got to see them all. I'm still saying team :pink:

I'm over the moon for you Jen.

I'm so sorry you other ladies are feeling SPD. It sounds awful. I'm praying not to get it!

Baby had her first earthquake this morning. I woke up at 5:30am to house shaking really hard. I've lived here for 14 years and I never get used to them. The epicenter was very close to my house so even though it was considered a small earthquake, 4.0, it felt really big. I checked the baby's heart afterwards and it was racing. She was probably picking up on my anxiety from the shaking. Poor girl.


----------



## hoping:)

Just wanted pop in and congratulate Jen on her awesome scan:happydance:

Hearty- very scary about the earthquake but glad you and mini hearty are doing fine


----------



## jenny25

I had spd with horrendous I feel your pain hun xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Did you have it first time around rounders? I had it with poppy but it's on a whole new level this time!

I've never felt pain like it and it's really making me depressed, I feel so sorry for poppy as sometimes I can't even pick her up! Luckily my hubbys work are being fantastic and have said when the time comes, he can pretty much take leave to help me and look after poppy, I just pray it doesn't come to that!

Yeh I wear a belly band all day, also using crutches when hubby's with me and around the house! X


----------



## Round2

Oh Hearty, that is scary. We had a freak earthquake here last year that was 5.5 and it TERRIFIED me! I still have nightmares about it. I don't think I could handle living in Califorina.

Sassy, I did't have this with Maddy, that's why it's freaking me out a bit. I've got an appointment on Thursday to see for sure. But from reading Dr. Google it sounds like I've got all the symptoms. Pain and pressure, troubles sleeping, troubles walking, bending, going up stairs....etc. I can see how you feel depressed. I feel that way about it already too, and it's really only been going on for a week or so. I hate not being able to do anything. And the pain is really excruciating. I've got an appointment to see a chiropractor this week too, so I'm hoping she'll have some good suggestions. Does the belly band help? I find if I walk around and hold my belly up, it actually alleviates the pain a bit.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yep sounds like all the lovely symptoms, lucky you NOT! It's awful huh and it only gets worse!

The belly band really helped with poppy, have you got one yet? I'm finding it's not really helping this time which sucks but hey ho! I'm counting down the weeks until milo is here, the massively upsetting thing is that I'll never risk carrying another child, although I feel incredibly lucky to have 2, we'd have loved more!

God in such a moany Minnie!


----------



## Round2

I'm going to order a band online right now, I think it might help me. 

After one week of this pain, I can safely says this absolutely my last pregnancy!!! 

Moan away my dear...the pain is brutal! It continues to amaze me the things we do for our children.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh I definitely think the band will help you, i hope it does anyway. Xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Congrats Jen!!! Amazing scan pics, another little fighter!

Sassy & Rounders, ach you poor things, sounds like youre having a horrible time. Its so unfair not just to be in pain but to have the enjoyment of pregnancy taken away too. Hope you can get some relief

Hearty - poor baby!! thats kinda sweet in a way too, shes a little person already having to deal with things, glad it wasnt too hairy and youre both safe. My only earthquake experience was one in Blackpool in the early 80's and i thought my teddy bear was shaking my bed

Afm: I have convinced myself i have rheumatoid arthritis. Every night my shoulders ache and in the morning, my wrists, thumbs and ankles hurt for a couple of hours so i need to go and see the dr. When i had my killer cell results i did some serious googling and my combination is linked to RA and my mum has it. On the up side, if i do then i will be able to get steroids on the nhs without having to pay £3k for Mr Taranissi to prescribe them, but i really dont want RA. 

Rounders am i right in thinking you have RA?

I got af on sunday, 28 day cycle!! thats the 1st 28 dayer since before the mc i think, or maybe 2nd

I am also now down to 10 stone 12 lbs, only 5lbs off pre pregnancy but 18 off 
pre miscarriage

eloise is asleep in her little rocker at the mo, this morning we found her ticklish spot, and she went into fits of giggling, she was completely uncontrollable. i am still giggling to myself over it


----------



## jenny25

Thanks nato I'm clueless when it comes to ra I hope you feel better xxx I love when kids laugh its just the sweetest sound ever xxx


----------



## Jaymes

Lexi has been giggling a ton of baby belly laughs lately. I have to remember to get them on video.


----------



## vickyd

Nato could just be that you are sore from lifting and carrying Eloise. I too now suffer from constant upper back pain, shoulder pain, hip pain every fucking pain there exists. I went to see a doctor and after alot of tests it was decided that indeed its from handling a chubby baby all day! Nice one on the 28 day cycle! My cycles have yet to return to the 30 days prior to Hero. Currently 27 days is the max for me...

Sass and Round sorry to hear youre in such pain. Have no advice im afraid...
Sass moving away from family and friends is my worst nightmare! I would be seriously depressed too. I guess you will meet people from all the baby groups and pre-natal groups no? Will you be going back to your old job after Milo?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ouch Nato that sounds horrible, is there medication or anything you can do to ease it?

Yeh I suppose I'll meet new friends but it's not the same huh! We've always lived away form friends and family and it never bothered us but since having Poppy my feelings have changed and know I'll miss them all even more when Milo is here! Yep I plan to return to work, just 2 days per week, more for my sanity really!


----------



## Round2

Nato, I don't have RA, I have sclaraderma. Same family as it's a ANA positive auto-immune disorder, but different symptoms. I agree with Vicky though, your body does strange things after giving birth. Around 6 months after I had Maddy was when I really started to notice things. 

Sassy, that's too bad that you're all alone. I know how you feel. I live in the city where my hubby grew up, all of my friends are back home. I've barely met anyone in the years that I've been here. It's hard to make friends when you get older!

My SPD feels a bit better today. I iced it quite a few times throughout the night. Also, I can feel the baby around the top of my uterus now, about 2 inches about my belly button, so I think he may have moved up a bit. My ultrasound is in 2 days, I can't wait to get it over with.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic i have back pain from the epidural and get it from carrying round a podgy little pudding, but my thumbs and ankles? and my shoulders are fine in the day, but the pain from them when im asleep wakes me up

I think given the autoimmune link to killer cells i think i will ask the dr to rule it out through tests. Hopefully youre right

Dunno yet sassy, if its nothing then hopefully i'll just recover in time. my back does get better on and off. It isnt the same no, and friends arent friends till theyve been friends for a long time. It took me 7 years to settle in in London, hopefully you arent as much of a social idiot as me though

round what symptoms do you get if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Round2

My condition involves the thickening of cellular fluid in my body. It places extra pressure on my organs and veins. As a result, my symptoms are servere GERD (acid reflux), Rhenuad's, thick skin and blown capilaries in my toes an fingers. Lovely isn't it? Luckily mine is classified as 'limited' so it's not life threatening. But it can move up to the aggresive type with organ invovlement at any time. Then it becomes serious. Often people with my condition will get overlapping AI diseases as well including RA and Lupus. That's why I was begging for steriods with this pregnancy!


----------



## NatoPMT

crikey that sounds pretty heavy Round, thanks for explaining that. I remember you saying something about an autoimmune condition before, and thats why you were interested in the chicago tests. I'm glad its limited, and this baby is such a blessing!! i know that it causes problems with mc

i think we need a baby fighter league table here. what with all the combined factors working against everyone, each baby that is conceived and born is a new miracle 

Im going to ask my GP about steroids when i go and see him. he might prescribe them if i explain about my previous treatment, whether or not theres something going on with my joints.


----------



## NatoPMT

jeez, am snivelling like a lunatic, just read a news story about a woman who had been through 14 mcs, a still birth and a son die at 2 weeks old. 

She's just had a baby girl who's healthy born on 16 Jan

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...scarriages-stillbirth-death-week-old-son.html


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amazing story, poor woman, I'm glad she finally got her forever baby.x


----------



## Jaymes

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7039/6818537964_1400a71690_m.jpg

:cloud9: The hematoma seems to be shrinking, but baby is getting bigger :)


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome news, Jaymes:happydance: The gestational sac is almost heart shaped

Nato- I read the article. It had me in tears as well. What an amazing woman:thumbup:

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## jenny25

Aww excellent jaymes I'm just looking too see if anyone is selling any neutral baby clothes xxx


----------



## Jaymes

With every one saying the article made them cry, I didn't read it as everything sends me to tears lately! 
Thanks Hoping... I love that shot because it does look like a little heart. <3
Thanks Jenny, nothing neutral here, mine is all pink all the time!!! :)


----------



## heart tree

Wonderful news Jaymie! Keep the good news coming. 

I'm off to read the article that will make me cry now.


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes :happydance: congratulations.

Nato what an amazing story so glad after all shes been through she got a happy ending.


----------



## Round2

Yay Jaymes! So happy the hematoma is getting smaller. It's looking good, so happy for you.

Nato, the article is so inspiring. I cried like a baby too.

AFM, I've had a brutal week. Between the SPD and acid refulx, I've been a mess. Last night my reflux was so bad I was vomitting from the pain. But, I had a scan this morning and the baby is fine. My cervix is nice a long and is still closed. I'm so relieved. I can deal with the pain, but worrying about him was driving me crazy.

We leave Saturday for our trip....can't wait!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats jaymes, so happy for you.x

Round sorry the reflux and SPD has been so bad, I agree worrying about the baby is so much harder than dealing with the pain, you're doing fab and I'm sure time will fly by.x


----------



## heart tree

My poor SPD girls. I'm so sorry you ladies are suffering. And the acid reflux is just horrible. I'm glad to hear your baby is ok Round. It will all be worth it when he arrives.

Have a blast on your trip!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry I've been MIA for so long. I'm still posting in my journal (but not much more than on BnB). Also, I'm still on FB and my Tumblr is linked in my siggy. I'm focusing on my June 30 deadline to publish my NaNovel and my Kickstarter project that I launched to fund it. I don't think it's actually going to get funded, but there's no harm in trying, eh? LOL 

Anyway... I don't know if I'm going to be around more or less for the next few months. I just don't seem to have the time to while away online like I used to. I'll try and keep up better if I can though. 

Love you all and hope you're well! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Great to see you Megg! Good luck finishing your novel and getting it published. That is such an accomplishment. I follow you on FB and will continue to do so. xoxo


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Great to see you Megg! Good luck finishing your novel and getting it published. That is such an accomplishment. I follow you on FB and will continue to do so. xoxo

Thank you! :hugs: 

Congrats on Team :pink: - I just saw in your siggy! :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

Also... Those of you waiting on a DVD from me, I only just got my DVD burner replaced after it unexpectedly died. So, I'll send them out as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck with the novel megg, I'm sure you'll get it finished. X


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy Friday girlies.

Any fun plans this weekend? I've got my hospital mw appointment today, no fun plans this weekend but it's hubby's bday Monday so we'll be out for a nice meal somewhere so looking forward to that.x


----------



## jenny25

Hey Megg lovely too see you xxxx

Well morning sickness has kicked in the last two mornings how lovely lol x just booked my mum train tickets too come down for 6 days for mothers day but she won't be down till the 3rd April as my scan is on 4th she has never been too any of my scans before so I thought that would be a nice wee present for her xxx


----------



## heart tree

Jen, you are going to have such a nice scan with your mum. Are you doing progesterone? I found that once I went off of it, my nausea went away.

Have a good appointment Sassy! Happy birthday to Mr. Sass!

My exciting plans are having the house to myself. Hubby just landed in London and is gone for 2 weeks. I'm going to sew, and clean the nursery and basically just nest.

I can now feel baby's kicks from the outside! I thought they were muscle spasms, but I keep having them in different places. And when I listened with the doppler, she kicked it and I could feel it from the outside. It's the best feeling in the world!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty how wonderful!!!

AFM bad shit just keeps on piling on me... Popi has been diagnosed with Ehrlichiosis, and from her blood work looks like shes in the chronic phase. Im so upset and really angry at the three vets who ignored her symptoms and put it down to her psycosomatic reaction to Hero. She has to start a really agressive medication protocol and by 10 days we will see her reaction and if she responding to know exactly how long shes been affected.

Im also in pain again, i have severe upper back pain that makes it hard to even speak. Thats how much pain im in. 2012 really sucks...


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, what is Ehrlichiosis? What does it do? What kind of meds does she have to take? Poor Popi! 

What the hell is going on with your body? God! I just tweaked my upper back and neck from sleeping on it wrong and it hurt to breathe. I felt like I broke my back. But it's better now. I used a heating pad on it and then went to yoga. Sounds like yours is more severe though. Have you had it checked out by a doctor?


----------



## heart tree

I just googled Ehrlichiosis. It sounds like a form of Lyme's disease which can be pretty serious. Even in humans it can be very difficult to diagnose. My parents had some friends with a daughter who got it. She was very, very sick and the doctor's couldn't diagnose her. She eventually ended up in a wheelchair and the parents were accused of child abuse! Finally my step-father who was a physician, suggested it might be Lyme's disease and sure enough, he was right. She got better with treatment. I hope Popi responds to the meds.


----------



## vickyd

Im more mad than sad at this point. I should have gone with my instincts that Popi was not acting out and was ill. I should have demanded blood tests earlier but Alex also always thinks im overreacting and i end up giving in. 
My back most probably hurts from a draft that hits me all day long at work, so i didnt bother going to the doc. Im on pain meds and those heat creams so im hopig to be better by tomorrow...


----------



## heart tree

Try not to beat yourself up too much. It won't do any good now. Just give Popi extra love to make up for it.

Oh, I'm sure that draft is causing the back pain! I also put my shower on the massage setting and let the hot water massage that area. If your shower head has that setting, you should try that. It helps.

Any progress with the landlady?


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I am Amanda I've too stop that and the metformin at 16 weeks xxx yeah I can't wait to have mum down it will be great xxx


Vicky I am so sorry you are having a hard time darling :-( I think you guys need a little holiday is that possible too do xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Round- have an awesome time on your trip! I hope the SPD & reflux doesnt act up to bad so you can enjoy it

Hearty- Im off to stalk your shiny new journal! Have fun having the house all to yourself. It is so amazing when you can feel them from the outside just wait until your whole belly starts moving!

Meg- weve missed you! I hope that your book gets funded!!! Thanks again for the soon to be sent DVD:thumbup:

Sassy- happy early birthday to your hubby!

Jen- boo for morning sickness:nope:. It is so awesome you mom will be at your next scan. I hope you have a nice time together

Vicky- you really need to catch a break! I hope Popi & your back make a full recovery very soon :hugs:

AFM- this weekend we are attending a welcome party for our best friend's little boy who was born at the end of last month:thumbup:

Penny had her 4 month check up today. She is now just a little over 14 pounds & 24 inches! She is in the 50th percentile for everything but her head... she is in the 80th percentile for her giant noggin:haha:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks darling hey I wouldn't worry aarron was the same lol he is perfect though lol xxx

Ps how do I put a link to my journal in my sig I forgot lol xx


----------



## hoping:)

thx Jen... lets hope it just means more brain power:haha:

I just added my parenting journal so I think I remember...


go to edit signature

type your journal name & highlight it

click on the insertlink tab (the world icon with the paper clip thingy) & paste your journal web address

I hope that helps:thumbup: if not, the forum has a support thread


----------



## heart tree

LOL to the giant noggin! She's going to be the next Einstein but better because she's female!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol @ the big head, too funny.

I had my mw check-up today, all is fine and milo is only measuring 2 weeks so hopefully I'll avoid the 1 million growth scans I had with Poppy!x


----------



## heart tree

Sassy what does it mean he's only measuring 2 weeks? 2 weeks ahead? 2 weeks behind? I've never been in the 3rd tri. I don't understand this language! LOL!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol oops I meant hes measuring 2 weeks behind! They measure you bump (fundal height) I think it's a rough estimate that baby is growing okay, was completely wrong for poppy though so I don't take much notice.x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks! I've read that the fundal height is a really inaccurate way to measure. I was just reading on the 2nd tri thread that a woman was told the baby was 4 weeks behind based on the fundal height. Then she went in 2 days later and was only 1 day behind based on different measurements. I agree, I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Poppy was 5 weeks out the whole way through! Consultant guessed her weight at 5.5lbs when he measured my bump when I was actually in labour, he was amazed at how big she was :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs: vicky Im so sorry you are having a rough time hope your back feels loads better. Poor popi hope the meds help and she makes a full recovery

Jen thats so lovely your mum will be with you for your scan Im sure you'll have a fantastic time.

Hoping glad Penny is doing so well enjoy your weekend.

Sassy good to hear all went well with your mw so sorry about the spd do you know about what kind of delivery you'll have. Happy Birthday to Danny hope he hasa great day :cake:

Amanda thats so wonderful your feeling movement :cloud9: Benjamin hated the doppar he'd kick at it or would wiggle out of the way little monkey :haha:

Round you poor thing hope the spd and reflux give you a break and you enjoy your trip away. Glad your little boy is ok.

Megg its good to see you I hope you get published.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Undecided yet Lucy, decision is being made at 34 weeks!x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks I will give it a go xx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: 

Yay I can finally get on and post hope everyone is having a good week.
:flower:


----------



## heart tree

This is what I wrote earlier that wouldn't post:

It's been quiet in here. I just wanted to pop in and say hello. My mom comes tomorrow. Can't wait! Too bad we're having the worst weather of the entire season for the week she's her. Booo. Lots and lots of rain. We were just having summer weather for months. Why couldn't it stay like that while she was here? Oh well, I have an active baby in my belly and my mom is coming. I can't really complain!

Hope everyone is doing well. Xoxo


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls how are we all mucho love xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Finally we're back, how do we all live without b&b?x


----------



## Round2

Hearty, that's too bad about the weather. But you're right, life is good with a baby in your belly!

Sassy, how long was BnB down for? I hate it when that happens!

I'm in Florida! The weather is great....but Maddy is vomitting! Figures, someone had to get sick. Luckily, she usually gets over these things really quickly, so hopefully we can meet up with hubby and my step son later. I can't complain too much though, I'll probably hang out on the balcony with my book today in the beautiful weather. Oh how I love looking a palm trees!!!


----------



## Allie84

Hello everyone, I'm back!!! :wave:

Scotland was amazing. :cloud9: We got back last night around 11 pm, and I was EXHAUSTED having been up for 22 hours and 3 flights. Alistair was an absolute gem on the trip out there and for the first week of the trip. He seems to love travelling and he loved being out in the city in his 'buggy.' It was so much fun taking him on the bus, traipsing him around the cobbled stone streets...and it was so wonderful to be back there. Alex and I got along really well and connected again. However, the last few days of the trip Alistair was a bit grumpier than normal. I think he had just had enough of being totally off any type of schedule. It was impossible to keep a schedule there when every day was different. I also think he has started teething. So, he wasn't quite as happy on the flights home. On the flights there everyone was commenting on how good he was and we got similar comments on the flights home but he was definitely fussy by his standards, poor wee fella! He must have been so confused and tired. He didn't sleep very much in all 22 hours of travelling!!!! I would say 6 of those hours. Yikes! 

The only 'drama' of my trip was my parents. I called at one point to see hoe Weasley was doing and I found out my mom was in a total manic phase of her bipolar :( and going completely loopy....my dad had to call the police but they didn't help or do anything because they consdiered it a 'domestic' not because of her mental illness. My dad was in tears to the cops...it sounded really hard and both of them were acting so weird. I called the next day and same thing, my mom was being totally strange (screaming, irrational, thinking people want to kill her). It really put a damper on my mood the last few days. It's like no matter what I do I cannot escape the burden of my parents' problems. I can't even have a 2 week holiday. Mental illness sucks. 

Anyways, I will work on reading back when I have time, hopefully this evening! And post pictures in my journal. Missed you guys!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Round, enjoy Florida! Sorry Maddy is sick, but you're right, just sitting in the warm weather is enough to lift your spirits! B&B was down for the entire day on Monday and a good chunk on Tuesday. It was awful! 

Allie, welcome back! Sounds like it was a great trip. I saw some of your pictures on FB. Everyone looked so happy. It must have bee really nice for Alex to see his homeland and family. I'm glad you both felt connected. 

And can I just second what you said...Mental illness sucks! What a horrible thing for you and your parents to have to go through. Your mother's behaviors sound so difficult and frustrating. Sometimes I try to put myself in that person's shoes and think about how frustrating and scary it must be for them. It sounds like she's not taking meds. The delusions are a fairly severe presentation of the illness. It's too bad the police wouldn't do a psychiatric hold on her. It's also too bad you flew half way around the world and were still dragged back into it. I'm so sorry.

It continues to pour here. It never rains this hard. It hasn't stopped in over 24 hours and now our back yard is flooded. My mother is staying in the detached studio apartment and she has to walk through the back yard to get to it from the house. I think the pump is broken and just called my landlord who will come over today to take a look. I hope he can fix it! Otherwise my mother will have to wade through ankle high water to get to her sleeping quarters. Luckily I have some rain boots she can wear. 

I've been sewing a bunch the past few days. I love it! Soon I'm going to have to start selling my creations as I seem to be addicted to making baby blankets! There are only so many my baby will need! I'll post some pics in a bit.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, 

sounds like a brilliant trip allie! so sorry things are so difficult for your mum and dad. Heartys post is brilliant and i cant add to that with anything better. 

Glad youre enjoying Florida Rounders, poor Maddy. Everyone i know except me has some sort of yakking bug at the moment. I could do with a bout, salmonella was the best diet ive ever been on. And i dont say that glibly

Pics of blankets please hearty!

Vic, hows popi doing - hope shes getting better. 

Afm: I have tickets to see New Order and i am so excited i cant sleep. Last time i saw them i burst into tears. And Bez came on stage and started dancing. I will try and contain myself a bit more than that.

I have now lost 10 whole pounds and my new bra fits me. The one that was cutting me in half

Eloise is great. Bloody heavy though. I think i have sprained my wrist picking the little wriggly pudding up


----------



## heart tree

Here are my latest creations:

I made this one yesterday. It's all flannel and super soft. I'm not sure if you ladies across the pond call flannel something different.

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/0fa030c3.jpg

I made this one the other day. The green is more vibrant in real life. That part is fleece. The other side is a very light blue/grey and is called cuddle fleece. Super duper soft

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/a1675045.jpg

This final one I made for my friend. I just got a text less than a minute ago saying she had the baby girl 2 hours ago! My friend picked out these fabrics.

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/9ea715db.jpg


----------



## NatoPMT

oo they are great Hearty, my favourite is the first one. i wish i didnt have the attention span of a single cell protazoan Edt: and could make things like that (see cant even finish a sentence)

I forgot my other news. My sister has started up a non surgical facial treatments business and she gave me mircodermabrasion. I can almost see a difference off 1 and you are supposed to have 6. I just want more now


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Nato, I love that top one too. I have one more to make and then I'm done for a while.

I'm jealous of your microdermabrasion. I've always wanted that! I just did the free version and mixed sugar with olive oil and scrubbed my face in the shower. Not quite the same but leaves a very smooth surface. You have to wipe off the olive oil and then use soap to get the rest of it off, just in case anyone tries it.


----------



## NatoPMT

Ive got a kiehls microdermabrasion scrub which is amazing. Its ridiculously expensive though

i use salt and sweet almond oil on my hands as a scrub. That works brilliantly. Im going to go and do that now.


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome back, Allie! It sounds like a wonderful trip. I can't wait to see pictures:thumbup: I'm sorry your mom had a bad bipolar episode while you were trying to enjoy your trip. I hope everything is back to normal

Hearty- all the blankets are adorable... I can't pick a favorite! Have fun with your mom and I hope the rain lets up so she can enjoy the California sunshine:thumbup:

Nato- well done on losing the 10 pounds!!! Penny is getting super heavy as well... over 14 pounds now! I took her to the store for a few things the other day and thought I could just carry her around. My arm was so sore by the end of it and it didn't help that the little muchkin tried to grab everything I picked up:dohh:

I here microdermabrasion does wonders:thumbup:


----------



## Jaymes

We had a scare last night. I had a big red bleed, I was sure it was over, so I went in today, and I have a new Hematoma, it's bigger, but closer to the cervix than the baby. We are good for now, but not out of the woods yet. I am on rest probably until it clears completely, or end of first trimester or both. Hard to do, but I am trying my best.


----------



## heart tree

Oh I'm so sorry Honey. I'm glad the baby is ok. You may remember my clot with this pregnancy was near my cervix. I was told it's the best place to be as the blood can slip right out without touching the baby. I'm glad you are on rest though. It's so scary to have these clots and to see blood.


----------



## Round2

Nato, congrats on the weight loss! I"m sure you'll be back in Jennifer Aniston shape in no time! You've got me thinking about microderm abrasion now. What did it do exactly? 

Hearty, those blankets are beautiful! You're so talented, you're little girl is going to be very stylish in her beautiful blankies.

Jaymes, sorry about the scare and the new clot. I know how scary the first trimester is. Just keeping thinking positive. You've got a healthy heartbeat and are more than halfway through the first trimester. I've got everything crossed for you.

AFM, we're back from out trip. Our last few days were very relaxing. We headed out to the gulf coast and laid on the beach for two days. The weather was spectacular and we all had a blast. I nearly had a heartache when I saw my weight gain for this week!! Yikes. Time to cut back on the ice cream!!

p.s. Happy Mother's Day to all the UK Mommies! I hope you have wonderful day, you all deserve it!!


----------



## Jaymes

Hi round! I've been trying to take it easy, but that can be difficult... It is very scary, especially when your Dr says "You're not out of the woods yet, but the position of the hemorrhage is pretty good as far as they go."
Talk about making a girl nervous! My poor DH gets upset if I sneeze or cough, and if I yell, I get chastised like a 2 year old! Thank goodness I haven't got a cold!


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls it's been awful quiet in here is everyone ok xx


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- I hope all is going well:hugs: I'm glad your DH is keeping your in line... rest up!

Hearty- have fun at your scan today!

Round- Welcome back! Lounging on the beach sounds amazing! Do we get to see any vacation bump pics?

Hi Jenny! I hope all is well with you:D

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies!!! I can't wait for the US Mother's Day:D

It has been pretty quite in here lately....


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I'm not bad hun finally started a pregnancy journal wooo xx


----------



## Round2

Hoping...no pics of my bump yet. I'll do one someday. I keep trying to take pics, but they look bad so I just delete them. I might try one tonight as I finally look pregnant now instead of chubby.

I forgot to add, I had my first stranger pregnancy acknowledgement last week! Someone offered me a seat on the train between terminals at the airport. At least I'm hoping they assumed I was pregnant!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

Sorry, I've been kind of in a funk since getting back from Scotland. The first day back I was still on a high from my trip but then I got really sad and I've been feeling really blaaah ever since. :shrug: And I got strep throat but reacted badly to the antibiotics and only took them for two days...so I probably still have strep. 

I would LOVE some bump pics to cheer me up. ;) Round, I'm sure you look great in them. You could just take the photo of you from the neck down like I usually. Jenny and Hearty, I'd love to see your bumps as well!! Happy 2nd tri Jenny and happy 20 weeks, Heaty. Happy 25 weeks, Round!!! :hugs:

Happy nearly 9 weeks, Jaymes! Just remember every day is another day closer to 'safety.' Sorry you've got a hematoma and I hope it goes away very, very soon.

Hearty has a scan today? Yay, have fun seeing baby again. :) 

Nato, do you feel like a new woman? Congrats on the weight loss and I don't know what microdermabrasion is but it sounds cool. Im getting a spa facial this evening.

How are you,hoping?


----------



## jenny25

Lol I feel kinda funk too I have a almost 15 week bump I feel huge so here it is



Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/1b19be61.jpg


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- I will have to check out your pregnancy journal:thumbup: Your bump is so CUTE!!! When I was at your stage I looked like I just gained weight in my middle section

Round- congrats on the stranger acknowledgement :thumbup: definitely do a bump shot and share with us!

Allie- its good to have you back! Sorry you are in a funk and have strep on top of that:hugs: What has you so down? Do we get to see pictures of your trip?

I'm doing good but also kind of in a funk too... Penny and I had a near death experience. The details are in my journal. I am probably making too much out of it but it still scared the crap out of me. Also their is trouble in New Mexico with my family (details in my journal as well) so I've been really worried about my parents. On a good note we bought a new car:D Its a Jetta TDI & I love it! Our business is also going very well but we are exhausted. Penny is growing like a weed and getting more fun and beautiful everyday. Her newest trick is sitting up unassisted and holding her bottle... well kind of holding it. she will do it for a minute and then pull it out and try to put it in her eye, uper her nose etc:dohh:


----------



## jenny25

Aww Hun I will go have a look xxx


----------



## heart tree

Well it was a perfect scan in that the baby is still a girl and is absolutely perfect. She's measuring spot on at 20+3 and everything is great.

The not so perfect part was my cervix. It is measuring short at 2.6 cm. They start to worry with anything under 2.5, so I'm right on the cusp. They want to measure it again in 2 weeks. I'm meeting with my doctor on Friday to discuss. One treatment is progesterone. Another is bedrest to keep the weight off my cervix. They can also do a stitch in the cervix, but it is pretty controversial as it can can cause infection or preterm labor. The concern with a short cervix is preterm birth. That obviously terrifies me. I'm going to insist on going back on progesterone and if my cervix shortens anymore, I'm putting myself on bedrest. That means no more going to they gym. Maybe not even yoga. And no sex. I'm pretty sad about this and very scared. I know I'm not in the danger zone yet, but I'm scared that it might happen.

Nevertheless, I decided to announce on FB. I needed to keep today positive. We didn't get great pics as she was very very active. I'll post some tomorrow when I have a little more energy.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow Jenny that's some cute baby bump, I'm thinking boy for you, when do you find out?

Amanda, I loved seeing your fb announcement, made me smile from ear to ear. Sorry about the cervix worry, the whole reason I was kept in progesterone was for that worry and it worked well for me, you certainly cannot od on it do if you have some already there's no harm at all in using it.

Allie, Welcone back, glad alistair was such a good lil boy while you were away, sorry you've been poorly though.

Hope everyone else is ok, it's awfully quiet around here!

AFM : I'm still battling daily with SPD, I've living on prescription painkillers now which I hate doing but realistically I have no choice, either that or not be able to look after Poppy. My hubby found us a new house and we're moving out of here tomorrow, into the new house in 2 weeks, so a busy month ahead for us! We have our 4d scan on Sunday, looking forward to seeing what milo looks like.x


----------



## jenny25

Ello Hun thank you my lovely we are finding out next sat we ave a private gender scanat babybond xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oohh that's not long, do you go to the one in Chelmsford?x


----------



## jenny25

Yeah hun that's the one I booked cause it's easier to get too xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's where I'm going on Sunday.x


----------



## jenny25

Ooooo yay hun just a shame it's not the same
Day we could of shared a hey an a hello hahaha x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh I know, I completely forgot I'd booked it to be honest, just noticed an email last night, oops!x


----------



## jenny25

Lmfao hahaha wicked hun I can't wait to see your pics xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's what happens when your pregnant for nearly 3 years.x


----------



## jenny25

Awww xxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Sorry Ive not been around much been reading but havent had a chance to comment back home now afterr a week at my mums which was lovely. Benjamin is really keeping on my toes at the moment and his sleeping has been very up and down the last few weeks which has been tough going but sure we will get there. Still getting period type cramps but no sign of AF.

Allie I'm glad you had a great time in Scotland and Im so sorry about your mum how is she? How are you feeling today? I think when you've been away and been really busy seen loads of people its a bit of a shock when you get back to normality and it can put you in a funk. :hugs:

Nato well done on the weight loss.

Round glad you had a good time away sounds lovely I could do with a bit of warm sunshine to relax in. A bump pic would be fab.

Jen fab bump you look amazing so exiceted for you.

Amanda so lovely to see your fb annoucement I rememeber doing mine its quite a milestone I found :hugs: sorry about concerens with your cervix but it sounds like they are taking good care of you :hugs:

Sassy good luck with the house move so happy you've found somewhere closer to your family and friends.


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- Im glad mini hearty is thriving:thumbup:. I agree with Sassy and would go back on progesterone. Natural progesterone wont hurt, it will only help. There are actually lots of benefits for mom & baby when using natural progesterone. I stayed on it 2x a day through out my whole pregnancy with Penny and only stopped a few weeks before she was born. 

Sassy & Jen- have a great time at your scans next weekend! Jen, Im excited to hear what flavor you are carrying:D. 

Lucy- Im glad you had a great time visiting your parents. I hope AF finally shows her face so you stop cramping. I was like that the 1st 3 months after having Penny and it was very annoying.


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys! Sorry ive been so quiet, between a really busy time at work, studying spanish and taking care of Hero i havent had time to myself at all. 
Hearty great news that bubba is growing nicely! About the shortened cervix, there is a thread on gestational comlications about this. I kept up with the thread as a friend on b&b had a similar issue and got a stitch put in. She had her baby girl last month full term. If you want her details let me know and ill put you in contact. I would defo take it easy hun.. maybe give the gym a rest for a few weeks and see how it goes. 

Jen great news about the flat! Your bump is so cute by the way!

Nato you will be a skinny minnie in no time the way youre shedding those pounds! Im half way to my pre-pregnancy weight (from my pregnancy with Electra) so ive still got 20 ounds to shed before im happy.

Hoping, sorry to hear about almost being hit by a car... That must have been so scary! I have nightmares about being in accidents with Hero all the time. It doesnt help that Hero is very accident prone since shes started walking and now almost running!

Tomorrow i have an apointment with doc. We are worried because my cycles are getting progressively shorter. Last month was the shortest at 20 days. This has never happened to me in all my life. Although there is no history of early menopause in my family, im still worried that this is whats happening. Doc said over the phone it could just be exhaustion and the fact that i was sick one way or the other the past 2 months.


----------



## Round2

Vicky, how are things going with Hero? Last time you posted something about her possibly having lyme disease?

Yikes, Hoping. No wonder you're freaked out. Hope you're doing better now. 

Lucy, hope the cramping goes away soon. Sounds like everyone's cycles are messed up after giving birth. Not looking forward to that!!

Hearty, my SIL was diagnosed with a shortened cervix at her 20 week scan. She ended up getting induced at 41 weeks.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls - loads to catch up on and im typing in the dark so anything could happen

Microdermabrasion is firing tiny particles at the skin and vacuuming it back up with the dead skin cells, you need a few treatments but its supposed to help with texture, fine wrinkles, pigmentation and skin tone. I need a big ol vacuum with the state of me recently

thanks for the congrats on the weight loss. I have promptly put 2 pounds back on and got stuck into the chocolate hobnobs last night. My wrists, thumbs and ankles are really hurting still but i havent been to the drs yet. 

Hoping, will have a look at your journal next - so glad youre ok. 

Jen, wow at your bump it looks great - are you starting to relax now?

Hearty, my cervix was on the short side but not enough to warrant treatment. Its great to get extra scans anyway. I think i would just go back on the progesterone - theres no reason not to and if it helps, its more convenient than bed rest but do everything you can - you will be fine, they have their eye on you. Hope vickys link helps. I wanted to talk more about crack on your fb posts but resisted cos i didnt want to hijack or make your RL friends get even more worried about the company you keep. So, i'll do it here. Crack crack crack

Vic, what will the dr do? Will you have LH or AMH tests? let us know how you get on, hope its ok. Hope popi is doing better too

Sassers, sorry youre in pain poppet. 

Rounders hows your SPD? 

Luce - still no af? i cant think what could be going on with you. Sorry Baby Floor Licker is keeping you up, the little tearaway

Allie - sorry things are a bit crappy. You have your lovely baby, doggy and hubby (not in any particular order there) and summer is on its way. I know you have a lot on your plate but just trying distraction techniques.


----------



## hoping:)

Hey there, Nato!

Another quite day on the Disco thread...

I might have to look into microdermabrasion... preventative maintenance is always a good thing:thumbup:

Don't worry about the 2 pounds! Just a little winter weight to keep you warm until summer;) I always gain a few pounds during the colder months.

Hello to everyone else... I hope all is well


----------



## heart tree

Sorry I haven't been around. My mom has been in town and now Tim just got home from a 2 week holiday across the pond. I'll catch up this weekend and properly respond. Promise!


----------



## msarkozi

hey girls...i am so horrible for getting on here for the last while. i seriously have no time to myself anymore after being back to work. so busy trying to do everything...hoping to eventually figure out how to balance it all out. 

i hope everyone is doing well, and i think of you guys all the time :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Hey nato yeah I am startingtonrelax slowly but surely we are now passed the point of scary and this is the longest i have been pregnant with Paul basically since I had aarron so my next and final milestone is getting passed 24+3 is when I went into early labour with my first but no worrys xxx


Another early wake up again blah xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey guys!
So I had my doc appointment yesterday, by the way hot doc is now going grey a la George Clooney so fucking hot, and he didnt see anything worrying. I had a pap, a vaginal scan and he wrote a list of tests for me to do although he said if i didnt want to i dont have to do them. I was on cycle day 9 and he saw that i will be ovulating from my right ovary on Wednesday, he shoed me the lrge egg about to crack which was pretty cool as I never seen this before. He thinks the fact that my cycles of 27 days which i had before the last two of 25 and 20 days are a good thing. Apparently 27 day cycles are considwered uber normal. He did see a very small cyst but he said its nothing to be concerned about. I will get the tests done just to be on the safe side, will do them on cycle day 3 next month.

Popi is doing better I think. Shes been eating more reguraly and seems more active on her walks. The only thing that hasnt improved is the drippy eye...We will go back for more tests in two weeks when her round of antibiotics is over.


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce - still no af? i cant think what could be going on with you. Sorry Baby Floor Licker is keeping you up, the little tearaway

:haha: at floor licker he is a little tearway he is now commando crawling :dohh: we've starting baby proofing the house as he is starting to get everywhere. Ive got video of him but have no idea how to post it on here. Dont have any video of him eating well I have but it ends with him chocking not pretty if I can edit it I'll post it on fb if I cant work out how to do it here.

Nope still no AF its frustrating as I hate not knowing what my body is doing going to give it another week and if still getting pains will go back to my dr as she said she send my for an u/s.

We had a better night Im still exhausted and on antibiotics as my skin has flared up again. 

Vicky good to hear popi is doing better and that it went well with Hot Doc we need a picture I think have to set up a secret camra in your bag when you see him next. 

:hi: mel good to see you.

Amanda having a lovely time with hubby must be good to have him back bet he's missed his girls. 

Right I must go my little boy has got himself stuck. Will try and catch up with journals this weekend got a bit behind.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Glad all went well with the hot Dr Vicky, hopefully thats put your mind at rest. I've also got myself a hot Dr now :rofl:

Amanda, Enjoy having Tim back, bet he's missed his girls loads.

Nato - Would you recommend that treatment? I've had chemical peels but never tried that! want Botox for my bday though 

Hey Mel, we miss you! Hope you and lil Kash are doing really well, when will you be adding to the disco baby count again??

Ermmmmm I forgot what else I read, I'm so thick these days!

Happy Friday, hope you all have a wonderful weekend.xxx


----------



## vickyd

Sass you are way too young to start botox!!!! If you need botox then i need a face transplant lol!


----------



## Sparkly

Hello Ladies, I have been keeping up, just not posting.

Vic - I was just thinking that if Sass needs botox and you need a face transplant the rest of us should just give up as you two are beauties...I'm glad to hear hot doc is getting hotter ala George Clooney, mmm mmmmm. Fx'd your tests come back ok

Sass - we need to know more about your hot doc!

Lucy - Hope you get AF soon and the pains stop

Amanda - I'm glad you have Tim back now. Did you decide on the progesterone yet? It sounds like a plan and as the others' have said it won't cause any harm to give it a try.

Nato - hobnobs? You disappoint me, I felt sure that you would've started on the natobunnies by now :haha:

Sorry I can't remember what else I've read, thinking of you all though :kiss:


----------



## Round2

Sparkly, it's good to hear from you. How are you doing? 

Jen, I'm glad you're feeling better. You're reached quite a milestone. I know you'll never relax completely, but you should feel confident now.

Vicky, glad hot doc thinks your lady parts are all good!! So, are ready to start catching those eggs yet?

Nato, my SPD has been doing much better lately. I've been seeing a chiropractor who had done wonders. Plus, I've been icing my hips and pelvis area before bed each night and it really seems to help.

What's up with you? Are you almost ready to start TTC again too? I'm anxious for some new BFP's to follow!! 

Lucy, I think it's wise to get the doc to look at you. I remember my cycles being a little whacky after I had Maddy, but I was never in pain like you describe. Hope it gets resolved soon for you.

Sassy, how is your SPD? Holy crap, as if you are in 30's now! The second round of disco babies is about to pop soon!!

Not much going on here. Had my GD test this morning, I should get the results next week. I also saw my rhumetologist. He's so sweet, when he saw my belly he starting tearing up and gave me a big hug. I see him for my AI disease, but he's always been so supportive through my losses and infertility. It was really nice to see him react that way.

What's everyone up to this weekend??


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- working and taking care of a LO can be draining but you will find a balance:thumbup:. Ive been back to work since the end of December and it didnt take very long to get back into the swing of things but it is still very tiring so understand the lack of spare time. 

Hearty- yay for Tim being back! I bet he is already smothering his girls with love:D

Jenny- Im happy to hear your fears are calming:hugs:. You only have about a week until you know if you are team pink or team blue. How is your little guy doing with the new pregnancy? Does he have a preference for a brother or a sister? 

Vicky- Im with Lucy we need a picture of Hot Doc! Im not so sure I could let an attractive man investigate my lady bits I would probably just admire him from afar:haha:. Im glad everything at your appointment went great and Poppi is starting to come around:thumbup:

Lucy- I would love to see video of your little floor licker! So funny about him crawling commando:haha:. I hope the ultrasound provides more insight to what is going on. AF cramps suck so I cant imaging having to go through that month after month with no relief. How is the chocolate and steak diet going? Do you think your low weight may be a factor to AF not showing up yet? 

Sassy- I concur... no way do you need botox! Happy 30 weeks:happydance:. 

Sparkly- Its good to see you posting in the thread. How is everything going with you? Are you all set to see your boy of to university? 

Round- i'm glad the icing is helping with you SPD:thumbup: That is so sweet your rhumetologist teared up seeing your belly!


----------



## Allie84

Hello everyone! :) 

Thank you for the kind words girls. :hugs: I'm really okay...the only reason I've been feeling a bit down (well, other than worries about my parents) is missing my BFF and family back in Scotland. And Edinburgh itself...after living there, it's hard to go back as a visitor. I feel like I belong there.

Hearty, welcome home Tim. Did he bring you any goodies?

Hot doc sounds like the whole package....good looking AND super intelligent AND caring...lucky girl, Vicky! Hope Hero is 100% soon. 

Heeeeello Mel!!! :happydance: I miss you!!! 

Sorry about the SPD Round and Sass. :hugs: Sassy, you do NOT need Botox and Vicky does NOT need a face transplant, lmao. The Disco ladies are still young and gorgeous. 

Hi Sparkly!! :hugs: 

Nato, why are you hurting? Did I miss something? Joint pain? 

Jen, you are looking fabulous!!!! 

Any fun weekend plans anyone? Tonight Alex is going out so it's just me and Alistair hanging out at home. Tomorrow I have church conference and then tomorrow night we have a babysitter coming and we're going with friends to see The Hunger Games. I hope Alistair sleeps through the babysitter (my cousin)....last night was ROUGH. He's rejecting being swaddled all of a sudden but wakes himself up and can't sleep with his arms free.....he usually sleeps 5-8 hours and then another 4 and then maybe another 4 if his first sleep was only 5... but last night was every 2-3 hours.


----------



## Sparkly

Round - FX'd your GD test is okay. How sweet that your doc teared up that way

Allie - My DS used to do the resisting of the swaddling, as he knew it meant sleepy time lol! Sorry you've been feeling a bit low

Hoping - :hi: 

AFM - I'm plodding on, had a lovely weekend away with my hubby last week, we went to the lake district it was really relaxing, and just what we needed. I developed another womb infection after the latest M/C so I had been feeling really drained, but am much more like my old self now. I seem to be getting some pre-AF type pains today however :shrug: which seems a bit too soon really, but who knows!


----------



## heart tree

My doctor decided to put me on bedrest for at least 10 days. It wouldn't be so bad, but I also have to keep my hips elevated which is a challenge and not comfortable. I can have 10 minute breaks to pee and stretch every hour and 30 minutes for meals but otherwise I have to be lying down. Not even partially siting or angled. I have an ultrasound on Monday to check my cervix and then another the following Monday. If it greatly improves I'll be taken off bedrest. There is new research that came out yesterday saying that progesterone isn't effective for cervical lengths over 2.0. As of Monday mine was 2.6. My doc said there aren't long term studies on the effects progesterone has on women and the children they bear. She said lately progesterone has been given out like water. But she's concerned about the long term effects. She said if I really wanted it, she would go along with it. I think I'm going to wait until Monday's scan and then decide. For now, just stuck on the couch and bed. It's hard to type on my laptop so I might not post as often. On my phone right now. Will try to take some pics of the jewelry that Tim got me in Paris during one of my breaks from lying down. Thank god he's here now. 

I asked him if he was resentful of the baby or mad at her for making me go through this and he assured me he wasn't. He told her through my belly that he loved her. Hearing that and feeling her move makes this bearable.

Still haven't caught up. Promise to do so this weekend.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hearty, massive :hugs:. 10 days will go by really quickly. From my experience with bedrest (as I was on it for over 2 weeks before induction) it is easy the first day or so, and then sucks REALLY badly for a few days (as you start to miss normality and see the long days looming), but then starts to fly by as you adjust to the new "normal." At least, this was the case with me. Thank goodness Tim is home! Alex was basically my bitch the whole time he was at home. Ha.

The laying down may be hard, but you can do it!! I was meant to be laying flat on my left side all.the.time. The second I was upright my blood pressure shot through the roof. I would cheat and spent a lot of time half sitting, half laying because I just couldn't lay down all freaking day. I admitted this to the doctors who told me that was to be expected. I also slept about 12 hours a night, because I could (oh, bliss, to recall sleeping that long...it will never happen again lol....enjoy sleep while you can get it ;)).


----------



## vickyd

Hearty bed rest for such an active person like yourself will be hard....I think its a very good idea though hun. Take the opportunity to catch up on some reading and watch tons of old movies. Take advantage of it hun and get some rest, like Allie says you wont be sleeping much after little hearty is born. Good luck on the scan Monday!

Speaking of no sleep, its 6am and we have been up since 3.30. Hero has decided to be a very crabby baby tonight, no sleep and pleanty of crying. Alex has her now and is trying to relax her with some music. Im at the end of my rope with lack of sleep...


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks girls, I miss you guys too. My goal is to try and get on here more often again. 

Sass, I am hoping to be pregnant by the end of the year again. I ended up having to have pre cancerous cells lasered from my cervix in October, and so I am waiting until I know everything is ok until we try again. I had my first follow up appointment in February and it was clear, and I am scheduled for my next follow up in August. She did tell me if I fell pregnant before, it just means that I have to go get checked after the baby again. 

Hearty - my mom was on bed rest almost her whole pregnancies with my brother and I. She had to get stitched up in order to keep us in. It really sucks and it is going to be so boring, but take all the rest you can get. Get some good movies, books, magazines and try to enjoy the 10 days.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amanda - So sorry to hear you've had to go on bedrest, I know that'll be hard for you as your such an active person. Use it as an excuse to read any books you've wanted to, catch up on rubbish tv and chick flicks, invite your friends over to join you when they can, I'm sure the time will fly and every second will be worth it for your lil girl.

Mel - Ahh hun we never knew, that must have been scary, so glad you've already had the first all clear, roll on August so you can get the 2nd test out the way and hopefully get ttc.

Re the botox - Apparently it's more effective to have it before the wrinkles set in, so I'm treating myself for my bday!x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ohhh my hot dr! Well I sat waiting to see him for over an hour the over day, I was in such a mood until he called me in, OMG I literally dribbled then kicked myself for ever getting married :rofl:

*Now thinking of excuses to go back to see him!*

SPD is awful Round, I'm now living on co-codomol, I last a few hours in the morning without pain relief then it's unbearble! I'm using crutches when I can and trying to rest but nothing really helps, I'm pretty much ready to be done with pregnancy forever!x


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry I haven't been around, girls. I've been pre-occupied with gay boy drama, editing, and shamelessly self-promoting my Kickstarter project! LOL I know I've been rubbish with keeping up, but things are crazy busy here. Hoping everyone is well! Love you all!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Sass! It was pretty scary when I got that phone call saying the test came back as pre cancerous. And let me tell you, lasering wasn't a fun experience at all. Even though they froze me, I still felt burning and what not. I was so uncomfortable. Thankfully I had a nurse holding my hand and trying to distract me with conversation the whole time....it didn't quite work, but bless her for trying. I was very scared with the wait in the 4 monnths as to what was going to happen again, but I was very relieved when it came back clear. Hopefully the next one will be too :)

I can't wait to be able to have another baby, especially since Kash isn't a baby anymore. They grow up way too quickly. I realized today that he has only been walking for 3 weeks, but it feels like he has been doing it so much longer. Life has become extremely busy 3 weeks ago, lol! He is a busy boy! (maybe I can finally lose the rest of my baby weight!!!!!)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls how are we all xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning Jenny, and everyone!

All good today, went for our 4d scan yesterday and naughty mill had his hands over his face the whole time so we couldn't get any photo, we have to go back next weekend!! But he's definitely a boy as he proudly showed us his manhood, boys huh!

I still hate Monday's!!


----------



## jenny25

Ooo sassy sat or Sunday have you too go back ? Xxx


Naughty baby lol xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sunday, Whens yours?? 

Naughty baby better be on it's best behaviour this weekend!x


----------



## jenny25

Sat Hun xxx we miss each other again lol xxx


I got te call I pick up my keys today well in 15 min for my new house can't wait eeek excited xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Dam :-( Hubby works on Saturdays so we couldn't go then!

Yay, that's fab news! Where you moving too?xx


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- it sounds like a classic case of being home sick.:hugs: Do you think you guys will ever move back to Scotland? 

I am so excited to see the Hunger Games! I started a book club in January and we chose the Hunger Games as our first series to read. Tonight is our meeting for the last book and then Tim is taking me this weekend to see the movie when we are in Pagosa Springs!:happydance:

I hope Alistair goes back to being a good sleeper it could possibly be the 4 month sleep regression:shrug:

Sparkly- I cant believe you developed an infection on top of having a MC. I hope your boys are taking extra good care of you:hugs:

Hearty- Im so sorry you have to be put on bed rest but you will get through it because you are doing it for that special little girl you are carrying.:hugs: You guys have worked hard to get where you are so I couldnt imagine Tim being resentful. 10 days or even a few months of bed rest is nothing when you look at the whole picture you are over half way and will soon be holding a very healthy, very much wanted baby girl. When you stare into her beautiful little face none of this will matter because she will make it up to you a million times over.

As for the progesterone Ive read that *synthetic* can be an issue so if you are worried take *natural. Natural* progesterone has only shown benefits to mom and baby which is why I continued it through out my whole pregnancy. Im thinking of you today and hope your scan shows great improvement.:hugs: 

Mel- scary about the precancerous cells! I hope you next check goes well and you are preggo by the end of the year! Yay for Kash walking:happydance:

Megg- good for you for self-promoting!!! I hope the boy drama resolves itself soon

Jenny- Congrats on getting the keys!!!:happydance:

Sassy- Im glad he decided to stay a boy but hopefully he will give you a good look at his sweet face next time!


----------



## heart tree

I've been such crap at catching up and I'm sorry. My thumbs feel like they are going to fall off from all of this phone typing I have to do. Laptop is too difficult while lying down. I have been reading everything though. I'm working from home this week. Tim is driving me to my scan today. Will let you know how it goes. 

Vicky how many weeks were you when Hero was born?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for your scan hearty, thinking of you:xx


----------



## LucyJ

Thinking of you today Hearty :hugs: 

Sassy thats little boys for you they are right little monkeys. Are you in your new place yet?

Mel :hugs: so sorry you had to go through that but glad you are ok and yay to trying again at the end of the year, way to go Kash its amazing how quickly the time goes.

Hoping I dont think my weight loss is why AF hasnt arrived as before my PA was diagnosed my weight dropped and still got AF no problems. Im still BF so it may be that its just frustrating.

Allie that must be hard do you think you will ever move back? Must of been lovely to spend some time with you BBf. Hows Alistair?

Vicky have you manged to get any sleep? I thought about you the early hours of this morning when I was up with Bemjamin.

Megg its lovely to see you sounds like you are so busy at the mo good luck with everything.

Jen can we have pics of your new place.

Im so sorry I cant remember what else I read and havent had a chance to post pics yet. Its been a beautiful weekend and we've missed it all pretty much as steve hasnt been well and Benjamin has been teething its been so bad hate my baby being in pain. Steve took today off to help out as I was exhausted hes feeling loads better and has been a godsend he's looked after Benjamin so I could sleep, has done all the washing up, cleaned the kitchen,done a dump run, done some gardening and mended the kitchen tap which I broke. The one thing we did do this weekend was go to my friends little boys 1st birthday party it was so wonderful being there to celebrate with them as there was a time I wouldnt of been able to cope with it. Its amazing how much can change and I feel very lucky.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i was 32.5 weeks when i had Hero. A couple of weeks prior i had the steroid shots for her lungs as at 30 weeks we were ready to deliver at any moment. I remember how scared i was and doc telling me that there is a big difference when premature labour comes on suddenly comapred to being prepared and monitored. I also was active on the premature babies thread where you can get tons of info and support.

Luce we had a really hard Friday and Sat. but Sunday she slept 10-8 am so i was pretty chuffed!


----------



## heart tree

Good news! Cervix improved from 2.6 to 2.9 and there is no sign of funneling :happydance: The scan that measured 2.6 last week was an abdominal scan which is less accurate. I may have never had a length that short in fact. I'm still going to do bedrest for the next week until my next scan just to see if it improves. 2.9 is still fairly short but not horrible. I feel much better. Might even order some furniture today!

Thanks for the info Vicky. She's so perfect now. That's very encouraging. Going to work on keeping this girl in here for 40 weeks!


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- that is awesome news:happydance: I hope you can start enjoying your pregnancy a little more now that you don't have to worry about your cervix:thumbup:

Lucy- I'm glad Steve is feeling better and was able to take a day off to help you around the house:thumbup:

Vicky- Well done for Hero having a good night's sleep:thumbup: It must have made a world of difference!


----------



## Round2

Ya for a nice longish cervix!! I know it's not perfect, but it's so, so much better!!

Now go buy some furniture.....and post some pics!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats good news Hearty and think staying on bedrest is a good plan till your next scan hope you've got a good book and dvds to watch. 

I second that round post pics of furniture :thumbup:

Vicky glad you got a good night sunday.

It was great having steve off today as I managed to get some sleep which is good as I have very unhappy boy just given him calpol and feeding him now hopefully he'll then go down for the night.


----------



## Allie84

Oh Hearty, that's great news!! :happydance: Photos of any furniture ordered, please!!! I finally have Alistair's nursery looking somewhat cute (in my opinion). I should take some photos....how's the bedrest going, other than the awkward typing?

Lucy, what a gem you have in a hubby! So glad Steve let you have the day to rest. I hope Benjamin went down to sleep nicely, poor little fella....it's heartbreaking seeing them upset! :hugs: 

Jenny and Sassy, good luck at your scans this weekend. So exciting. :) 

How are you feeling, Round?

Vicky, sounds like a good night's sleep indeed.....

I think you might be right, Hoping, I should look up 4 month sleep regression! He seems really hungry the past few days as well, so I wonder if it's a growth spurt? I'm sooooooooo tired though as I had gotten used to sleeping more than 2 1/2 hours at a time. Yawn!!

Alistair has his 4 month well baby check and some more vaccinations tomorrow. I always get so nervous before his shots!!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys im up awake and feeling so sick :-( xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Allie, it was about that same time where Kash stopped sleeping for long periods at a time, and it lasted months before he started again. It's hard to fall back into the routine of no sleep when you were all of a sudden used to it again. It will happen again though :) If he is cluster feeding, then I bet he is going through a growth spurt. Have you tried any solids yet (like baby cereal)? That could help him sleep longer at night as well. 

Hearty, that is great news. I hope you can rest easier now, and try to enjoy the rest for now. You are doing a great job of growing that little girl :)


----------



## Round2

Sassy, sorry about the SPD. Mine has actually been better lately. I find sitting on my fat arse all day at work helps. When weekends come and I do errands, I suffer. I'm sure Poppy keeps you on your toes all day. Glad to hear about the good scan.

Sparkly, I'm so sorry that you got another infection. I had one have after my 3rd loss and it was horrible. I hope you feel better soon.

Vicky, wow I had no idea Hero was born that early. Glad to hear you've gotten some sleep.

Allie, good luck at the vacinations today. I can't believe he's 4 months already. I'm sure it's more painful for us moms to watch, then for our babies to get the shots.

Lucy, sorry Ben is not feeling well today....but I'm glad you finally got some sleep. How are the AF cramps? Did you see your doctor? Maybe I missed that....

Since we're talking about nurseries....here's my plan for our nursery. I've had a hard time finding something that I like as I'm not really into characters or cars or animals for the nursery. I like abstract- geometric stuff. Anyways, haven't bought anything yet. But the crib looks the same as the one in the picture. I'm going try and find bedding and paint that looks similar to the picture.

Hmmm.....tried to put pic in a spoiler....but it didn't work. Sorry....must go investigate how.
 



Attached Files:







boynursery.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## vickyd

I suggest you all post pics of your nurseries and ill copy the one i like best when i finally get around to do mine!!!!!

Hearty great news once again!

Jen congratz on the new place, it must feel great to finally be on your own as a family away from MIL. I just shuddered at the thought of living with mine...

Another good night last night, 9.30 to 8.15 woohoo!!! I could get used to this lol!


----------



## LucyJ

Round I havent been back to the dr's yet cramps have eased the last few days. Benjamin slept for 3 hours after giving him some calpol then was up and down I really though he waa going to cut his first tooth but nothing all that pain and still no teeth poor baby. He is on his 2nd nap which is good and he seems a little happier today. Im exhausted and after braking our kitchen tap have now broken my washing line thinking I should brake a plate or something as these things tend to come in 3's.

Vicky thats some good sleep hope Hero keeps it up for you. We've not got Benjamins nursery done yet hoping to get it done this week and him moved in at the weekend.

Amanda I forgot to say in your jornal I love the blanket you made its beautiful I love owls.

Allie hope the sleep regression doesnt last to long for you. Its going by so quickly. Hows your mum doing?


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls mega chuffed I'm so worn out now I need to slow down so I do only 4 days until gender scan yay and a week today mum will be downxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Round- i love that nursery... the carpet is awesome!

Lucy- I hope Ben starts feeling better soon. Glad to hear the cramps have eased up! 

Allie- I hate seeing them get their shots... Tim is taking Penny today:( Poor baby.

Jenny- I hope the sickness eases soon!

Vicky- WOOHOO for some good sleep:happydance:

Here are some picturs of Penny's nursery! I am very proud of it:D I did all of the painting and crafts myself. Tim worked really hard putting up crown molding and putting furniture together


----------



## hoping:)

Here is my most recent project


----------



## Round2

Hoping that's is gorgeous!! You have to come to up here and do my nursery!!


----------



## hoping:)

thanks! I would love to come to Canada:D


----------



## Jaymes

Love that! It's beautiful!! I'm off to photograph mine, but it not as cute...


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping I love Pennys nursery its just beautiful you are very talanted. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaymes

Lexi's Nursery...

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7107/6875535796_7f6278467e_n.jpghttps://farm8.staticflickr.com/7259/6875536188_3a5a32ee6a_n.jpghttps://farm8.staticflickr.com/7207/7021637467_13e128bb51_n.jpghttps://farm8.staticflickr.com/7075/6875535016_96ccdcacd0_n.jpghttps://farm8.staticflickr.com/7245/6875534666_ffcb958002_n.jpghttps://farm8.staticflickr.com/7077/6875534316_4a2c881a6f_n.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow hoping, Penny's nursery is AMAZING, looks like catalogue pictures.

Poppy doesn't have a nursery atm as we've moved 3 times since she was born :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG... Loving the nursery pics, girls! Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! I can't believe how quickly time is passing on your preggo tickers too! WOW! I feel like I'm never here (probably because I'm sort of not). I do think of you girls often though, and I keep up with everyone I have on Facebook. Feel free to add me if you haven't already (https://www.facebook.com/sweetperversion). 

Anyway, all is well here. Boy drama is... uhm... well, they didn't work out. So, it's better and worse at the same time. Weirder yet, the boy in FL is insisting on moving up here anyway, even if they aren't going to be together. I don't quite think his plan is very well thought out, but it's his life. They're both a little depressed, but they'll bounce back (I hope). My Kickstarter is going really well, actually, I'm officially 73.5% funded with 4 days left... exciting! :) Editing is moving right along... slowly but surely. Luckily I still have 2 months. I signed a contract with my artist, and she's supposed to be getting me more character art in the coming weeks. I've had an outpouring of support from friends and family, and it's been so nice to see it. I've never felt more accepted or happy with my life. Don't mean to take up too much time or space, but I wanted to update quickly on where I've been.

I hope you're all well. Feel free to drop by my FB page, journal, or send me a PM if you ever need me. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hi Megg! Great job with all of your creative endeavors. :hugs: I hope you get funded. I must have missed the boy drama? 

Beautiful nurseries Jaymes and Hoping!!!! :) Round, the design you've picked is lovely. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.

Here are a few pics of Alistair's nursery. I painted his name to match the colors of the room, which is baby zoo animal themed. We hung the border from his crib on the wall. You can't see his bedding but it matches the border, and we found a zoo animal mobile that he just loves. Alex painted the dresser to match the crib. I'm a fan of white/neutral shades. And it will work if the next one's a girl! ;)

ETA: the lady bug quilt doesn't match but it was made by my aunt. And that pen in the walk thru closet is where Weasley sleeps at night lol.
 



Attached Files:







AlistairsNursery.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 17









AlistairsNursery2.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Megg33k

The boy drama isn't worth bothering with. lol


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I will definitely add you when I get home tonight. 73.5% is VERY exciting!!! Well done! Im happy that you are so happy and thriving with your book its a HUGE accomplishment!

Jaymes- Lexis room is very sweet! I love the fabrics and the details on her crib it gives the room a romantic girly feel:flower: Happy 10 weeks:happydance: How are you feeling these days... any upcoming scans we should know about?

Allie- I think you did an excellent job on Alistairs nursery! It has a calming look and it will definitely work out if the next one is a girl! By the way when will you guys start trying again? Scary and exciting at the same time! I think its cute Alistair and Weasley share a room


----------



## Jaymes

hoping:) said:


> Jaymes- Lexis room is very sweet! I love the fabrics and the details on her crib it gives the room a romantic girly feel:flower: Happy 10 weeks:happydance: How are you feeling these days... any upcoming scans we should know about?

Thanks! I painted the leaves on the crib, but now that were expecting another, I am wondering if that was wise... Hopefully I can get it off fairly easily. :shrug: If not, it wont be a big deal, we'll just have to turn that side toward the wall! 
I'm 10 Weeks!!! Just a few more until 1st tri is over, maybe then I can breathe easier. I have a scan next Thursday, I could have made one last week for this Thursday, and now I am REALLY wishing I had! I've been freaking out a bit these last few days.


----------



## Megg33k

I just have to add a "78% now!" to that! :haha:


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> Hi Megg! Great job with all of your creative endeavors. :hugs: I hope you get funded. I must have missed the boy drama?
> 
> Beautiful nurseries Jaymes and Hoping!!!! :) Round, the design you've picked is lovely. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.
> 
> Here are a few pics of Alistair's nursery. I painted his name to match the colors of the room, which is baby zoo animal themed. We hung the border from his crib on the wall. You can't see his bedding but it matches the border, and we found a zoo animal mobile that he just loves. Alex painted the dresser to match the crib. I'm a fan of white/neutral shades. And it will work if the next one's a girl! ;)
> 
> ETA: the lady bug quilt doesn't match but it was made by my aunt. And that pen in the walk thru closet is where Weasley sleeps at night lol.

Thanks Allie!

Cute idea for the bumper. I put ours around the outside, but honestly, I had it in there for the first few months until she started wiggling around.


----------



## Round2

Awe, I love all the nurseries!! Keep them coming, I'm going to need some more ideas over the next few weeks.

Jaymes, wow you're almost out of the first tri. Great news, I can't wait to hear about your scan on Thursday.

Megg, sounds like things are quite busy. I'm glad the writing thing has really taken off for you. You sound really happy.

Allie, I love the white/neutral shades too. I have a dark cherry wood crib and am really regretting it. Maddy's nursery in our first house was huge, so the crib looked really good in there. But this house, the nursery will be so small. All that dark wood isn't going to make it any bigger either....yet I don't have the heart to paint over all the beautiful dark cherry wood.


----------



## msarkozi

love all the nurseries...we just moved into our house in February, and so I am not quite done putting Kash's together again yet. Need to hang shelves back up on the wall, and finish with the decor. Since the flooring is all laminate upstairs and not carpet, I need to find an area rug for his room as well. 

I'm flying to Calgary today, as I have to head into the main office tomorrow for a training course. I am taking Kash with me, as we are going to stay with my parents and they are going to watch him tomorrow while I'm at work. I have never flown with him before, and so I am a little worried as to how this is going to go. We leave at 12:50, and that is about nap time, so I am hoping he at leasts sleeps the 1.5 hrs to Edmonton. Then we are there for an hour and another 50 minute flight to Calgary. And these are not very large planes that we have here, so it's not like I can get up and walk around with him or anything like that. Fingers crossed that I am worrying for no reason at all. 

Megg, that is great that you are almost fully funded! Great job!


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- You can always paint over the leaves or paint them in a different color... I really like them:thumbup: I hope these next few weeks fly by! Do you have a dopplar? Mine really helped me out until I felt regular movement:thumbup:

Megg-:happydance:

Round- it would be a shame to paint over the beautiful wood. I would just try to make the rest of the nursery calm and airy with neutral or pastel colors. Crown molding adds a little height and two toned walls might do the trick (split with a chair rail):thumbup:

Mel- good luck with the flight... you were smart to plan it around his nap schedule:thumbup:


----------



## Jaymes

I bought a sonoline b when I was pregnant with Lexi, but it never worked, I couldn't even find my own hb while holding it over my heart... By the time I got around to returning it, it was past the time. I don't want to buy another.


----------



## Jaymes

I freaked out and bought a new one... $60! Arrg!


----------



## jenny25

Jaymes I bought one hi bebe LCD best thing I bought xx


----------



## heart tree

Damn, I wish I had seen this earlier Jaymie. My sonoline b didn't work immediately either. I had to use brand new batteries and I also had to make sure the probe was pushed in tightly to the unit. Then it worked perfectly.

Loving the nurseries girls. You are all so talented. I have nothing to show for mine. But neither does Vicky, so I don't feel as bad!

Vicky what's happening with the landlady? 

Megg, you are on your way to becoming famous! I can't wait to see your book made into a movie. Of course I'll read the book first! Thanks for the CD too!

Mel, great to see you pop in.

I have more catching up to do. Tim just brought home his iPad which I think will be easier to type with while lying down. I continue to read everything though. xoxo


----------



## Jaymes

I'll try replacing the batteries, but the probe doesn't seem to work at all! :(


----------



## vickyd

Love the nurseries girls!! Im also very envious of your creativity and organisation lol! I cant seem to buy furniture that matches, if you all saw my living room and bedroom you'd know what i mean. I get very confused in furniture shops and end up buying anything just to get out of there lol! I might just get my best friend to do the nursery, she did my wedding and turns out she has pretty good taste.

Hearty nothing has happened with the landlady as we went to see a few places the last couple of weeks around where my mom lives. We noticed that the rent has gone down in that area and are now thinking we should give it a couple more months before we talk to her about doing the changes. I really prefer my moms area for bringing up Hero. Its central but much more quiet and there are many parks to take Hero and Popi. Also its quiet at night, no drunks or junkies roaming the streets haha!!


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Also its quiet at night, no drunks or junkies roaming the streets haha!!

Thats a pretty harsh statement coming from a crackhead! :rofl:


----------



## Jaymes

AMANDA!!!!! You are so totally AWESOME!! I <3 you! It worked and I found baby's HB! And it was 145, and I know it wasn't mine because you could hear mine in there too! At the SAME time! :cloud9:

Um ok... Sorry about all the yelling, I am just so excited!!!:happydance:


----------



## heart tree

That's so awesome!!! YAY! 

There is no way it was your HB at that rate. I was 10+4 when I first heard my baby, and it was very clear (after I figured out that I needed new batteries!) I probably would have heard it earlier if I had gotten it in the mail sooner. Sooooo happy for you! Yell all you want.

Any more bleeding/spotting?


----------



## Jaymes

I have minor spotting every now and then, but nothing like the major bleed 2 weeks ago. It makes me wonder, and I know I shouldn't, if I rushed into the D and C too fast before. I know it's crazy but I keep getting this guilty feeling after watching I didn't know I was pregnant on tlc, this girl was told she had a mmc, and she opted to not do anything surgical. 7 months later she had a wonderful surprise full term baby... I keep going over the what if as if I can change it. Arg! If not for that loss, I would not have Lexi, and she is so wonderful!
Weird rant over... Sorry about that!


----------



## heart tree

I've had such similar thoughts honey. My scans were so early and I was told they weren't viable. I wonder now if for one of them, had I waited, would it have been ok? Totally normal. Try not to look back. Just look forward.


----------



## vickyd

heart tree said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Also its quiet at night, no drunks or junkies roaming the streets haha!!
> 
> Thats a pretty harsh statement coming from a crackhead! :rofl:Click to expand...

Its only that i cant join them no more, im a bitter old hag!!!!!!

Spanish is hard.....................!!! Or is it that i sit down to study every night at 11 pm and concentrate more on gluing my eyes open than on the million verbs the language has to say "I am"!!
This week i alternate between studing spanish and preparing my presentation for a conference on Sunday. ill probably be so confused come Sunday ill start reciting spanish verbs rather than chemistry.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Damn, I wish I had seen this earlier Jaymie. My sonoline b didn't work immediately either. I had to use brand new batteries and I also had to make sure the probe was pushed in tightly to the unit. Then it worked perfectly.
> 
> Loving the nurseries girls. You are all so talented. I have nothing to show for mine. But neither does Vicky, so I don't feel as bad!
> 
> Vicky what's happening with the landlady?
> 
> Megg, you are on your way to becoming famous! I can't wait to see your book made into a movie. Of course I'll read the book first! Thanks for the CD too!
> 
> Mel, great to see you pop in.
> 
> I have more catching up to do. Tim just brought home his iPad which I think will be easier to type with while lying down. I continue to read everything though. xoxo

I'm not sure about famous, but I like the way you think! :) I'd love for you to read it!



Jaymes said:


> AMANDA!!!!! You are so totally AWESOME!! I <3 you! It worked and I found baby's HB! And it was 145, and I know it wasn't mine because you could hear mine in there too! At the SAME time! :cloud9:
> 
> Um ok... Sorry about all the yelling, I am just so excited!!!:happydance:

Fabulous! :D


----------



## hoping:)

Hurray for finding the heartbeat Jaymes:happydance: I've had those thoughts with all of my losses and have always went the natural route. My 2nd loss I refused to believe it was a blighted ovum even though all the ultrasounds said other wise. I refused medical intervention from 8 weeks to 12 weeks and almost bled to death because of this false hope.:nope: I agree with Hearty's advice look forward and don't dwell on the past:hugs:

Vicky- the verbs get me as well:dohh:

Megg- you are going to be our BNB superstar:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Wow, I didn't know you almost bled to death. That is terrifying. I'm so glad you are ok.


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, that must have been so scary! 

:hugs: to you all!!!

Jaymes, how wonderful you found the heartbeat AND fixed your other doppler! Can you cancel your order for the new one now and get your $60 back? 

Vicky, why are you learning Spanish? I must have missed that.

I saw that it was Round's birthday....Happy Birthday, Round!!! 

Megg, you're doing a great job utilizing your talents. How much more time do you have to get funded?

AFM, I'm a bit worried about Alistair's weight gain, or lack thereof. :( He was in the 50th percentile for weight and height at his 2 month check up, and yesterday he was only in the 16th!! To top it off, he had lost 1 oz in the two weeks between weighings at my breast feeding group.....the doctor told me to not to be worried, but I don't know what to do. :(


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie the worry never ends, does it? I have no advice. Hopefully some of the other mamas do. I'm sorry it's worrying you. Maybe he's burning calories from all of his smiling and rolling over!

Happy Birthday Round!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty. It just makes me feel uneasy....because with all of the work that goes into breastfeeding, you certainly don't want to be doing it to his detriment! :( 

Megg, I just saw your status update on Facebook. I'm sorry you had such a rough day...is there anything you'd like to talk about? Sorrow and guilt? I hope everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Allie I can't imagine breastfeeding would ever do anything detrimental to your child. Did the doctor have any recommendations of ways to increase his weight?

Meggles I hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Allie84 said:


> Hoping, that must have been so scary!
> 
> :hugs: to you all!!!
> 
> Jaymes, how wonderful you found the heartbeat AND fixed your other doppler! Can you cancel your order for the new one now and get your $60 back?
> 
> Vicky, why are you learning Spanish? I must have missed that.
> 
> I saw that it was Round's birthday....Happy Birthday, Round!!!
> 
> Megg, you're doing a great job utilizing your talents. How much more time do you have to get funded?
> 
> AFM, I'm a bit worried about Alistair's weight gain, or lack thereof. :( He was in the 50th percentile for weight and height at his 2 month check up, and yesterday he was only in the 16th!! To top it off, he had lost 1 oz in the two weeks between weighings at my breast feeding group.....the doctor told me to not to be worried, but I don't know what to do. :(

Allie, the company I bought it from ships same day... I'm thinking eBay! 

Happy Birthday Rounders!

Allie if the dr says not to worry, I'd say don't. Maybe talk to a local lll person? Are you getting enough calories and water? Maybe try letting him nurse longer? :hug: hope he starts gaining better soon!


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Birthday, Rounders! :hugs:



Allie84 said:


> Hoping, that must have been so scary!
> 
> :hugs: to you all!!!
> 
> Jaymes, how wonderful you found the heartbeat AND fixed your other doppler! Can you cancel your order for the new one now and get your $60 back?
> 
> Vicky, why are you learning Spanish? I must have missed that.
> 
> I saw that it was Round's birthday....Happy Birthday, Round!!!
> 
> Megg, you're doing a great job utilizing your talents. How much more time do you have to get funded?
> 
> AFM, I'm a bit worried about Alistair's weight gain, or lack thereof. :( He was in the 50th percentile for weight and height at his 2 month check up, and yesterday he was only in the 16th!! To top it off, he had lost 1 oz in the two weeks between weighings at my breast feeding group.....the doctor told me to not to be worried, but I don't know what to do. :(

I have just under 48 hours left. You can track my progress HERE if you like. :)



Allie84 said:


> Thanks, Hearty. It just makes me feel uneasy....because with all of the work that goes into breastfeeding, you certainly don't want to be doing it to his detriment! :(
> 
> Megg, I just saw your status update on Facebook. I'm sorry you had such a rough day...is there anything you'd like to talk about? Sorrow and guilt? I hope everything is okay. :hugs:

I don't know... perhaps. The sorrow is because people I love are hurting. The guilt is because of how they came to be hurting. The story goes like this: One of my best friends in the whole world (Justin) started talking to one of my FB acquaintances (James) romantically. Despite a ~1000 mi (~1600 km) distance between them, they hit it off. After a couple of weeks of both Justin and me talking to James separately over the phone, he decided to fly up for 17 days. It went well for a while. In fact, when he went home, both boys were in agreement that he would be moving back for good. Then, it suddenly Justin felt like everything was moving way too fast. He asked my honest opinion of the situation, and I told him. I pointed out things I had noticed (which were all true and certainly attention-worthy) that he might have overlooked, as he was a bit puppy-love-struck. He admitted that he had noticed the same things but had been ignoring them. (These "things" are stuff like terrible work history, impulse control issues... oh, right, and chronic lying.) After a few conversations with me (as well as others who met James), Justin decided to ask him to wait a month before moving back. He agreed, but then his grandmother inexplicably "kicks him out" as of April 1. Whether it's true or not, it came across as incredibly dishonest (probably because he lied constantly and ADMITS to lying constantly). He ended things with James, instructing him not to move back at all, and now they're both miserable. I guess I feel like maybe I should have kept my mouth shut. Maybe if I hadn't pointed out the negative stuff, they might both be happy. Of course, I know in my heart that I did the right thing by telling him or making him more aware of the negative stuff. It's better that it ended early with minimal damage to both parties than watching it slowly go down in flames for months or years. I mean, dishonesty is ALWAYS going to kill a relationship eventually. But, they met on my FB page. I encouraged them. Then, I was honest to a fault, which had some hand in ending them. Now, they're both hurting. I feel fucking terrible. Even if it was the right thing to do, I feel SO guilty. And, I didn't force my opinions... I just answered his questions honestly with the disclaimer of "but it's up to you... I just want you to be happy." 

There... That's my sordid tale. That's why I'm feeling sad and guilty. I can't take it back anyway, so whatever. It just feels awful.



heart tree said:


> Allie I can't imagine breastfeeding would ever do anything detrimental to your child. Did the doctor have any recommendations of ways to increase his weight?
> 
> Meggles I hope you are ok. :hugs:

I'm fine, sweetie... just upset.


----------



## vickyd

Megg both guys are adults and therefore 100% responsible for their life choices. The fact that you tried playing the matchmaker and later on saw that maybe they werent made to be does not mean you are responsible for their misery. They could have met at a bar and gone down the same path. Couple years ago i decided that i should introduce my cousin to a friend of mine who had recently divorced but really wanted to meet someone and start again. I thought they would be a great couple as they seemed to be tlike two pees ina pod. Sure enough they hit it off and 1 year later they move in together. Fast forward to a couple of weeks ago, my mate has decided hes against marriage and is happy to leave things the way they are. This obviously doesnt sit well with my cousin and shes now miserable and considering leaving him. I dont feel guilty, I did make the introduction but they acted on it. They are responsible for whatever outcome. My and your heart was in the right place and thats all there is.

Allie, I here similar low weight gain stories from alot of breastfeeding moms. Its true that ff babies are bigger but that doesnt mean that thats the way it should be. Humanity survived and thrived before formula and you should not feel like youre doing something wrong. Hero was always in the 90th centile for weight and my paed wasnt happy with that either. Dont forget that the centile charts were made taking formula fed babies and bf babies weights together. Does Alistair seem constantly hungry? If hes not getting enough maybe you could pump some top ups? Maybe change your diet to include foods that boost milk supply? I hear Guiness beer really helps. 
My job decided to pay for spanish lessons as we are now really active in Southern America where we opened a sister company and im technical advisor. 

Hoping your story really touched a nerve...When my second baby was a mmc i was also in denial for a couple of weeks and wanted to wait in case he was a slow grower and my doc described exactly what happened to you as a real possibility if i didnt accept the loss and have the D&C.


----------



## Round2

Allie, I went through the same thing with Maddy at around 4 months. She grew quickly at first, then she just stopped putting on weight for like 5 months. She didn't gain a single pound till then! She wasn't unhappy, she was developing normally, I think she was just getting taller instead of chubbier. I of course freaked out, but my doctor tried to tell me that if she was starving, then we would know. It was just her bodies way of working thing out.

Meg, sorry you feel so guilty. I agree with Vicky, they are both adults. You can't control their decisions. I think it was the best decsion to give your honest opinion. I hope things work out for them.

Hoping, I went into major dinal with my 3rd loss. I went in at 9 weeks after a healthy scan and there was no heartbeat. The thing I struggled with the most was that the baby measured right on target, I had no bleeding and no cramping. I kept thinking it must have been a mistake, but I let the doctors rush me in for D&C without a second ultrasound. To this day it still haunts me.

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies. I think I may have a birthday cake hangover today!! It was so good though!! Can't believe I'm now officially closer to 40 than 30. How the hell did that happen??


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, ladies. I know that in my head, but it's hard not to doubt it when I see them hurting. Moreover, I didn't even entirely introduce them. It was more that they met on MY Facebook page, but I guess that's not entirely my fault either. :shrug: Either way, I feel better today.


----------



## hoping:)

Happy birthday Round!!!:cake: birthday cake hangover:haha:

Thanks girls:hugs: I'm sorry to hear some of you went through the same thing:hugs: If you are interested the whole story is on the 1st page of my parenting journal in the backstory spoiler. 

Allie- I replied in your journal... I wouldn't worry about it as long as Alistair seems happy and content. I think you said he was 13 1/2 lbs? Penny was just a tad over 14lbs at 4 months and was in the 50th percentile... I don't see how he is in the 16th:shrug: You are doing an awesome job:hugs:

Megg- ditto to what Vicki said! You are a good friend so please don't beat yourself up:hugs: I'm gald you are feeling better today:thumbup:

Vicky- that is so awesome your company actually pays for it:thumbup:

Happy Friday ladies:happydance: I hope you all have an amazing weekend! Tim, Penny & I are headed of to the hot springs for some much needed R&R:D


----------



## jenny25

Sorry I'm not about Paul got made redundant yesterday I'm so upset for him right now with everything he has done for the company :-( we have the move and that this week well only 5 hours 20 min until gender scan baby has been moving around getting stronger each time so happy pudding is ok xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Sorry about Paul, Jen! :hugs: Can't wait to find out baby's flavor though! I'm betting on :pink:! 


AFM... My funding is 100% complete! I'm shocked!


----------



## heart tree

Megg that's fucking awesome! 

I think the other ladies covered it with your boy drama. But just wanted to echo what they said. Sure you're feeling guilty and bad about how it all went down, but you know deep down it was the right thing to do for Justin's sake. That's what friends are for. To protect and love. You did just that. And he didn't have to listen to you. I've had plenty of friends ask me for relationship advice and if I don't tell them what they want to hear, they ignore my advice. Then they end up in bad relationships that drag on and eventually end. In my mind, Justin already knew what he was going to do. He just needed validation from a friend. You told him what he wanted to hear. 

Jen, I think it's a girl too. I've already been chatting with you on the PAL thread about Paul, so won't restate it here. Can't wait to find out about your baby!!!

Hoping, have a fab weekend. Hot springs sound divine. 

Hi Vicky, I see you on here right now.

Well we didn't win the $640 million dollar lottery tonight, but we did win $7! LOL! Not enough to buy things for the baby, but we're going to buy things for her this weekend anyway. I can't wait. I'm feeling more positive about her today. I can't wait for Monday's scan. I've been so disciplined with this bed rest. I'd be shocked if my cervix didn't improve.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Amanda! :) About Justin... He was super sad yesterday and not answering calls or texts tonight. I got incredibly worried... physically ill, to be honest. He's got a history of depression, and I was so concerned he might do something... er... something he shouldn't. I woke him up pounding on his door shortly after midnight... He answered in a t-shirt and underwear, and (if our relationship isn't already strange enough) that didn't stop me from hugging him and sobbing into his shoulder without hesitation for a solid several minutes. Luckily, he knew exactly what I was afraid of and understood my concern. I was just so happy he was okay... and I made him pinky swear (begged him really... still sobbing) not to give me reason to worry about that sort of thing anymore. *sigh* 

$7 isn't much, but it's better than nothing! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Oh I'm so glad he's ok. Hopefully your genuine concern for him will be a strong enough message for him. He's bound to be sad, especially if he's prone to depression. But think about how much worse it would be for him if he prolonged the relationship. Or if James was the one to end it. In some ways, this was the best case scenario in this situation. Keep reminding him of that. 

We all have our struggles, don't we? Life isn't easy!


----------



## grandbleu

Congratulations *Meg*!!! :flower:

*Allie* - My boy has stopped packing on the pounds as well...He's growing longer and hitting milestones but just not getting chubby...lots of calories are going to other things now...Don't worry unless he's irritated or acting hungry otherwise don't pay attention to percents...they don't use them here and it's so refreshing not to have to think about it.

Gorgeous nurseries all around!:crib:


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Oh I'm so glad he's ok. Hopefully your genuine concern for him will be a strong enough message for him. He's bound to be sad, especially if he's prone to depression. But think about how much worse it would be for him if he prolonged the relationship. Or if James was the one to end it. In some ways, this was the best case scenario in this situation. Keep reminding him of that.
> 
> We all have our struggles, don't we? Life isn't easy!

Definitely! I know you're right. It doesn't help that he also hates his jobs and has a very un-supportive mother who tells him he's not getting any younger and will probably die alone. *sigh* So much to counteract. I tell him often and sincerely how amazing he is and to just keep his head up because good things are coming. 

Life definitely isn't easy!


Spoiler
It's not easy, but sometimes your Kickstarter project gets OVER-FUNDED anyway!!!! :wohoo: (couldn't help myself)


----------



## jenny25

hey girls just so you know im having a boy xxx

here are all the pics on here https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/baby c/

dont mention the sex on my fb page please we are not telling no one xx


----------



## Sparkly

Yey Jen another disco :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... Congrats, Jen! Team :blue: after all! I was wrong! lol


----------



## heart tree

Jen he looks so comfy in there! So happy for you!

Meggles over funded is so incredible! You have earned bragging rights. 

On a side note, WTF is wrong with some parents? Justin's mother doesn't deserve to have a child. Why would you ever say something like that to your child? I just don't understand. There are so many people unfit to be parents. It makes me mad that so many deserving people struggle and then assholes like her just get to have them.


----------



## vickyd

Totally agree Hearty...you should have to undergo some kind of mental evaluation before youre allowed to have kids.

Jen wow another boy!!! Aaron will be thrilled to have a baby brother to pass on his wisdom lol!

At the park today i heard the most shocking thing I ever thought id hear from a mother. We were talking about SIDS and this woman said that SIDS is due to the baby feeling the lack of love from his mother and in a way ending his life before he allows himself to be hurt!!!!???????WTF??????? I was so angry and astonished i just literally picked up Hero and left. I was afraid I was gonna beat her!

Other than that im prepping for my presentation tomorrow. Im bricking it as i have to speak for an hour max and ive managed to get down to 1.30 hours only. Also i frickin hate public speaking, and i just realised my skirt has a small stain right in the middle of the front!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I agree, Amanda. I told him I can't look her in the eyes again. I'm disgusted. He hates her at this point.

Holy fuck, Vicky! Why would anyone suggest that? Ever? :(


----------



## LucyJ

Megg you did the right thing by your friend and were honest so glad he's ok and wtf with his mother thats awful. Yay on getting overfunded so happy for you :thumbup:

Hearty I totally agree I worked at quite a rough schoo, a few years ago and there was some parents that you just wouldnt beleive I had a mum turn up drunk once to pick her kids up couldnt make it to school to see her child reveive an award but could spend all day in the pub :shrug: They were always big families they would pop kids out left right and centre but never looked after them it would brake my heart. The way they'd speak to there children shocking. I had the funniest little boy in my class such a sweetie strong willed but bright when anything went wrong or he was getting annoyed you'd heard him go "oh fuck oh fuck oh fuck" we of course encouraged him not to use bad words but it was hard not to laugh as he'd stomp his foot on the floor and flap his arms up and down while saying it. I did alot of work with him on behaviour lots praise I remember telling mum how well he was doing and what a good day had her response was "shame he cant be fucking like that at home and to the little boy come on you little shit why cant you be like your sister" I would of taken him home if I could.

Vicky wtf I seriously cant believe that the stupidity if people amazes me.

Hoping hope you have a fab time.

Jen congrats on team blue fantastic pictures :happydance: :happydance: Im so sorry about Paul hows he doing? I know how hard it can be steve got made redundant a few years back which is why he went self employed.

Allie try not to worry Benjamins weight has always been very up and down and I used to panic a lot. I got told of for weighing him to much as sometimes they wont put much on and other times they will put loads on. I also got told that it may be them getting longer rather than heavier and to go by your child if they look well seem happy and contented then dont worry. I just got Benjamin weighed again and he is bang on 14 lbs hes dipped slightly but has been very active lately. As long as Alistair seem happy and is having lots of wet nappies I dont think you should worry (I know its not easy I worry about Benjamin a lot I think its because of BF you never quite know how much there getting). Make sure you are drinking loads and eating lots my MW told me its the only time you can get away with that 2nd bit of cake as you need the calories. I was also told that BF babies tend to be more up and down than ff babies and as long as the follow there own line. Benjamin seems to have moments when he dips but then starts following his new line then dips again he did have a dip at about 4/5 months. :hugs:

:hi: bleu hows your little boy doing?

Loving all the nurseries. Well tonight is the night Benjamin is in his own room for the first time and I am a wreck I know we need to do it but I just want him in with me I keep going to check om him so I know hes alright. Spent all day doing the nursery its not totally finished needs pics on the wall and a few touches here and there but not far off will try and get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Round2

Congrats Jenny! I called it, 2012 is definately the year of the hot dog!!

Hearty, if you needed a mental examination before having kids, I would definatley not be here today.

Vicky, good luck on your presentation. I have to do stuff like that every once in awhile and I hate it!

I can't believe the nerve of that woman. I would have screamed at her.

Lucy, good luck tonight. I know it's hard, but I bet you'll both start sleeping better once you get into a routine. This sounds bad, but I had to put Maddy in her own room starting at 3 weeks. I just found that I reacted to every little sound and kept waking her up. I was so glad after I moved her, because she did sleep better.


----------



## Allie84

Oh wow, congrats Jenny!!! Happy Team :blue: !!! :hugs:

Vicky, that is insane!! :growlmad: How horrible...just horrible. :( Good luck on your presentation tomorrow. :hugs: Thanks for the advice about weight...it made me feel better.

Megg, congrats on being over funded, and brag away!!

Bleu, how are you and LO doing? Thanks for the words of wisdom. They make me feel better!!

Lucy, good luck with Benjamin going into his own room tonight! I'd like to see photos! Even though Alistair's nursery is done, he's never slept in his crib. :blush: He's still in his bassinet and is seriously outgrowing it...it says it's good to 15 lbs and he's only 13 1/2 but he doesn't have any stretching room. I just don't want to move him to his own room yet but I think we need to do it this week. Thanks so much for the weight info. I guess it's a breast feeding baby thing!! I don't count his wet nappies but I think I will just to make myself feel better.

Hoping, so jealous ,have fun this weekend. Thanks for the words of wisdom! 

Hearty, glad you're feeling good, because it seems like you guys have had really gloomy weather out there recently? It seems like it's always raining! Anyways, you've been such a good girl about bed rest and I have a good feeling about your cervix. :)


----------



## Allie84

Round2 said:


> Hearty, if you needed a mental examination before having kids, I would definatley not be here today.


LMAO! :rofl: Me either!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Thatnks guys I'm so happy to be having a boy raising a boy is the best for me cause there mummy's little boys aarron and I have such a close relationship I'm thrilled xxxx
Paul is doing ok he was shocked but he knew the company wasn't doing well at the moment he was one of the longest there since the company started his boss was embarrassed and took time too speak to him personally about t and give him a in depth reason xxx


----------



## vickyd

So last night was hell...Hero decided she didnt want to sleep again and we were up all night. Ive had 2 hours sleep and need to leave for the conference in an hour! Im so gonna blow my presentation...

Jen thats awful news especially now with the baby coming. Lets hope Paul finds a new job quickly. Here in Greece unemployment has grown astronomically. 1 in 4 families have at least 1 unemployed member and i have friends where both adults are without jobs. The fucked up thing is that here youre only entitled benefits for 1 year! Then they leave you to figure out how the fuck to put food on the table. Usually its the grandparents who take on feeding extended families with their pension. I find ironic how the EU is saying we have too many benefits and at the same time in France if you loose your job they pay you benefits equal to your last salary indefinately.


----------



## vickyd

So last night was hell...Hero decided she didnt want to sleep again and we were up all night. Ive had 2 hours sleep and need to leave for the conference in an hour! Im so gonna blow my presentation...

Jen thats awful news especially now with the baby coming. Lets hope Paul finds a new job quickly. Here in Greece unemployment has grown astronomically. 1 in 4 families have at least 1 unemployed member and i have friends where both adults are without jobs. The fucked up thing is that here youre only entitled benefits for 1 year! Then they leave you to figure out how the fuck to put food on the table. Usually its the grandparents who take on feeding extended families with their pension. I find ironic how the EU is saying we have too many benefits and at the same time in France if you loose your job they pay you benefits equal to your last salary indefinately.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... girls! :hugs: to you both!


----------



## jenny25

Aww wow that sucks hun not good :-( poor hero I hope you guys are ok and you will be fine darling xxx


David Cameron has buggered up this place he has put the nhs up for sale taken money from pensioners he wants people back to work yet with another recession people are loosing there job so they are having too turn to benefits to help them he even said something about petrol and there has been a mad craz on with people running buying petrol when a fuel strike has not even been mentioned he has put up working tax credits too min 24 hours a week when it used too be 16 before you could claim and that's going to hit single parents the worst it totally sucks we will be fine I know we won't be rich but as Lin as we have food on our plate and a roof over our head we will get by and be happy cause we have each other xx


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky hope your presentation went well been thinking about you.

Allie we put Benjamin in his cot when he was about 17 weeks as he kept waking himself in his moses by hitting the sides when he wiggled we were lucky as his cot fitted in our room at the end of his bed. Last night went ok Benjamin was up twice for a feed but did go back down although he was in with us from about half 5 not that I realised steve had bought him in as he wouldnt settle. We'll see how tonight goes. I know its the right thing to do but have found it hard.

Round how are you feeling?


----------



## heart tree

Vick good luck with your speech! I hate stuff like that too. I get so nervous. At least you don't have to give it in Spanish!

You girls are hilarious. You would totally pass the parent test! Unless you are secret crack addicts!

Am I delusional in thinking I'm moving my baby out of my room by 6 months at the latest? You girls make it sound so hard. Except for Rounders! She evicted that baby super quick! LOL! I have a feeling I'll be more like that. Or at least my husband will be.


----------



## vickyd

So the presentation was ACE! I was incredibly nervous, had the sweaty palm effect the whole two hours before BUT the first presentation ( i was second) was so badly prepared and badly executed that 30 min into it i thought there is no way mine will be so bad that suddenly i got super confident. I actually cracked jokes which were funny too!!! Everyone was super impressed lol!!! 
Well as soon as it was over my body went into crash mode from lack of sleep, i made it through the rest of the day without napping and i got home at 6pm and went right to bed! Its now 4 am and i woke up ready to start the day haha!! Naw ill have a small internet break and go back to sleep easyyyyyyyyyyyy!

Hearty 6 months is a good time to move her to her own room. Most of my sane and organised friends did it at 4 months. I guess you might be tempted to keep her with you longer if shes still not sleeping through by then and breastfeeding. Its much easier to just bring her into bed with you for a feeding that getting up and going into her room.


----------



## heart tree

That's awesome Vicky! You probably did such a great job that you'll be asked to do lots more of them! You need more sleep. Get off the Internet!


----------



## Allie84

Good job, Vicky!!! I can totally picture you crashing once you got home. Geez! Well done on making it through the day.

Jenny, so sorry about Paul. :( 

I think we're moving Alistair's crib into our room tomorrow. He's just too big for his bassinet, I caught him stretching out and the poor little guy had his feet up on the end of the bassinet! :doh: Part of me wants him in his own room now, but a bigger part of me wants him to stay for now...at least until 6 months! He always wakes up for two feedings in the middle of the night so it's most practical he stays with us anyways. 
Vicky, when did Hero move into her own room? 
Lucy, I'm glad Benjamin did well last night! Hope it goes the same tonight.


----------



## jenny25

Aarron was in his own room from around 12 weeks if I remember correctly this is for. Almost 8 years his transition was pretty easy xxx


Thanks allie xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Glad the presentation went well vicky, great job.

I'm planning on moving milo out at 12 weeks, poppy slept in her own room at 9 months which was far too late in my opinion but we had no choice! Getting your bedroom back is amazing! 

We had our 4d scan yesterday, baby is soooo far down in my pelvis, locked and ready to come so we couldn't get great photos but we see his face and omg he's the spit of poppy, same lips and nose and masses of hair 

Happy Monday, hope you all have a great week, I have a mega hectic one coming up, new car, new house, 2 hospital appointments and I've decided to get Poppy's ears pierced, which I'm not actually looking forward to!x


----------



## jenny25

Ooo yay sassy are you going to upload photos xxx


----------



## vickyd

Allie84 said:


> Good job, Vicky!!! I can totally picture you crashing once you got home. Geez! Well done on making it through the day.
> 
> Jenny, so sorry about Paul. :(
> 
> I think we're moving Alistair's crib into our room tomorrow. He's just too big for his bassinet, I caught him stretching out and the poor little guy had his feet up on the end of the bassinet! :doh: Part of me wants him in his own room now, but a bigger part of me wants him to stay for now...at least until 6 months! He always wakes up for two feedings in the middle of the night so it's most practical he stays with us anyways.
> Vicky, when did Hero move into her own room?
> Lucy, I'm glad Benjamin did well last night! Hope it goes the same tonight.

Hero is still sleeping in my room, right next to me!!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky - Does Hero still sleep in your room because she wakes so much or because your not ready to move her? If Poppy still woke so much I'd never have moved her out either.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes Jenny, I'll upload a pic and one of Poppy to compare.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Advice please.

Me and Hubby had a bit of a falling out last night which left me really upset, cut a long story short he was angry at me for not letting his Mum have Poppy whilst we were going to the scan! She did ask and I said no, in-laws were going out for lunch with his nan and grandad and really wanted to take her and I just refused, if they were staying at home I would have left her but I didn't want them to take her out. Hubby kept asking me why, I told him I just didn't like her being away from me, I feel lost without her and she's my baby and I always want her with me, he said I was pathetic and that I was ruining Poppy and that she would become a clingly child! Also that I need to let her spend time with other people and stop being so selfish!

Grrrr, I cried then he felt bad! I'm now worried that my feelings are not normal, I'm so obsessed with my child and her health and well being, surely thats normal? But I have major fears that when I'm not there something will happen to her, I never let anyone else feed her as I worry she'll choke, I won't let anyone take her in the car cos I'm so scared they'll get in an accident, I don't let anyone dress her, change her nappy or anything, I feel sick at the thought of not being near her and something ever happening, does everyone feel this way? 

It's so difficult for me, I just waited so long for her, she's so precious and all I ever want and need is her, I just don't know how to ease up and relax a little 

I've told hubby and it's 100% true, I wouldn't care if he walked out on us, I have my baby and now nothing else really matters, how can I make our marriage work if that's how I feel, god I am pathetic, he's right!


----------



## vickyd

Sass I think you answered your own question. You went through so much to have her that the thought of being away from her creates all these feelings. I think to a point these feelings are justified but I also think that the only way to overcome these anxieties is to allow yourself to be away from her every now and then. You dont have to start by letting her in in the car with your inlaws obviously! Let her go out for a small walk or to the park and work from there. The thing is with baby number two arriving shortly you will have to be able to let someone care for Poppi every now and then. Maybe you should start practicing now before Milo arrives. Im sure Danny nderstands how strong your bond with Poppy is but maybe he also wants to be able to spend time with you alone as a couple and feels like he will never be able to that again. I dont know....

Hero is with me cause im so unorganised that i still have no second bedroom ready for her. Plus the fact that she wakes up several times a night doesnt make the move seem all the urgent.


----------



## jenny25

Sassy I agree with vicky I was very much like that when aarron was little I'd hate him being wwy from me and I think I was so over protective was due to being pal he was my jest rainbow it's normal too feel like that Hun don't be hard in yourself hubby should be more supportive xxx


----------



## Round2

Awe Sassy, I totally know how you feel. I'm like that still. I swear all the other mom's on our street snicker at me because I still won't let Maddy play outside without my constant attention.

It will get easeir though, I promise. Soon, you'll have no choice but to let others care for her. One day you'll be sending her off to daycare or school. At first you go a little crazy, but then you'll learn to relax and learn that it's good for her to be exposed to others as well.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda the advice here is to keep them in the same room untill 6 months Benjamin room was ready for him and he was still getti g up regularly during the night for feeds so it was easier to have him in with us as I could just scope him up feed him and put him down again. He's still not sleeping through but we wondered whether it was us waking him but he still needs his night feeds night 2 was a bit rougher but not bad and I think it was the time to move him. I was ready before now.

Vicky well done glad it went well hope you had a better night.

Sassy you are not pathetic I think its normal what your feeling especially with what you've been through being PAL does have an impact on everything I think but I agree with Vicky it might be good for you to start leaving her a little bit now to get you ready before milo arrives, do it a bit at a time so your comfortable. I havent left Benjamin yet apart from his dad taking him out for an hr or so so I can get ironing done or have a bath hes with me the whole time. The thought of leaving him really worries me but I know I'll have to start doing it soon especially as at some point Im going to have to go back to work and put him in nursery. My mum's coming to stay in a few weeks and shes going to have him so steve and I can go out we will literally be down the road its scary but I know I need to do it having said that I dont think I would be able to leave him with anyone other than my mum at the moment. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I agree with Vicky... It's going to take baby-steps to change how you feel. I have a friend who is every bit as neurotic about leaving her baby, but she's forcing herself to do it every once in a while and it's hard.

The feelings are normal considering the circumstances of getting her... It's totally understandable. I hope you don't take "neurotic" as an insult. It's not meant that. I'm neurotic about a lot of things too! LOL


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> Vick good luck with your speech! I hate stuff like that too. I get so nervous. At least you don't have to give it in Spanish!
> 
> You girls are hilarious. You would totally pass the parent test! Unless you are secret crack addicts!
> 
> Am I delusional in thinking I'm moving my baby out of my room by 6 months at the latest? You girls make it sound so hard. Except for Rounders! She evicted that baby super quick! LOL! I have a feeling I'll be more like that. Or at least my husband will be.

I moved my first out at about 1 week... He was so squirmy and noisy that I couldn't sleep so I decided for everyone's mental health it was best. He slept through starting about 8 weeks and gained rapidly, so there was no worries there. Lex stayed with us the longest, but that was because we needed her bed for my nephew and sister who came to visit about a month after she was born. I think she was about 1.5 months. I never had a problem going and sleep rocking while feeding in her room. 



Sassy_TTC said:


> Glad the presentation went well vicky, great job.
> 
> I'm planning on moving milo out at 12 weeks, poppy slept in her own room at 9 months which was far too late in my opinion but we had no choice! Getting your bedroom back is amazing!
> 
> We had our 4d scan yesterday, baby is soooo far down in my pelvis, locked and ready to come so we couldn't get great photos but we see his face and omg he's the spit of poppy, same lips and nose and masses of hair
> 
> Happy Monday, hope you all have a great week, I have a mega hectic one coming up, new car, new house, 2 hospital appointments and I've decided to get Poppy's ears pierced, which I'm not actually looking forward to!x

We got our girls done after thier first tetanus shot, if you can get them done at the same time, 2 girls 2 guns, then give her a bottle after (you do bottle feed right?) loads of cuddles and a comfort feed after is helpful. 



jenny25 said:


> Sassy I agree with vicky I was very much like that when aarron was little I'd hate him being wwy from me and I think I was so over protective was due to being pal he was my jest rainbow it's normal too feel like that Hun don't be hard in yourself hubby should be more supportive xxx

Umm, I never left Chris with sitters until after Bee was born... So he was 2 (not including G-ma while I was having Bee). Then it clicked that she may not do it the same way as me, but he lived and was fine and happy! I still get nervous when I hear sirens or see an ambulance go in the general direction they may be in... If I forget my phone it is full on panic mode all day thinking they may be trying to get a hold of me.


----------



## Sparkly

Jen - I'm so sorry about Paul hun :hugs:

Vicky - OMFG @ the park woman!! WTF is wrong with some people??

Sass - Honestly the way you are with Poppy is completely normal. When I had Ben I hated other people even holding him, and never let him out of my sight. He had turned 1 before I ever left him and had a night out, and even then I made sure that he was asleep and not aware that I wasn't there. We still have a good relationship to this day.


----------



## hoping:)

Jen- so sorry to hear about Paul:hugs:. Congratulations on team blue!!!:happydance:

Megg- 100%:yipee:

Vicky- that is shocking!!!:shock: So basically she was saying SIDS is pretty much baby suicide?! Horrible!:growlmad: You are amazingly talented to give an awesome speech with only 2 hours of sleep! I dread presentations even on a full nights sleep:dohh:

Lucy- that story about the little boy is heartbreaking. I would have wanted to take him home as well. Im glad Bens first night went well. Pennys first night (she was about 4 months) was nerve wracking for us but it gets easier. Tim even slept on her nursery floor but she did awesome and has been in her own room ever since. Sometimes we will bring her into our bed early in the morning. When she wakes up in our bed she looks at us with wide puzzled eyes as if to say  Mom! What are you doing in my bed?!:haha:

Sassy- good luck with all of the upcoming changes:thumbup:. I agree with what Vicky said. It is hard not to be overprotective once you finally get your baby after being through so much. I knew that it would be rough and I would want to be over protective so Ive tried really hard to share my baby with other people that love her so that she is well rounded but some days it is difficult and I worry about her it gets easier though! SIDS was the thing I worried about the most but as Penny gets older I have lightened up a little. Penny loves meeting new people and is fascinated when we take her anywhere out of the ordinary. We have lots of close family and friends who are always volunteering to watch Penny. Its a win win because Tim and I get our alone time and she gets to hang out with other people who love her:thumbup:. My relationship with my husband is very important to me so I try to make a huge effort and set aside time for just the two of us. Maybe you could just start out small and have Poppys grandparents watch her at your house while you and the hubby go out for a nice dinner or even for a walk. You are not alone in how you feel:hugs: I hope it gets a little easier for you!


Our weekend was so much fun. Penny was a little weary when we first put her in the hot springs (one of the lowest temps- they had about 10 pools that ranged from 85 degrees to 111) but after a while she was happily splashing and kicking her feet:cloud9: Her grandpa hung out with her for a while so Tim and I could explore the other pools. The place we stayed at was amazingly beautiful. It was a million dollar house in the mountains with a downstairs apartment that we got all to ourselves:thumbup: 

I came back to work today to find out that I won the Ipad for my presentation:happydance: It has been a good day:D


----------



## Allie84

Well done Hoping!!! Sounds like a fantastic weekend as well. :) 

I'm thinking we will try to move Alistair into his nursery at 6 months. Now that we've moved his crib into our room his nursery looks pathetic and like a storage room. You have all made me think it might be nice to have our room back...maybe then Alex and I will have sex again, hahahaha. And I can read in bed again, and maybe Alistair will sleep better without us in the room. But as Hoping mentioned, my big worry is SIDS, and they (whoever they are) suggest that you keep baby in your room to reduce the incidence of SIDS. I also keep a fan on and am neurotic about the temperature of the room for this reason as well. I'd say I worry more about SIDS than I do leaving Alistair with people. That said, he's only ever been left with Alex, my cousin and his paternal grandmother and I thought about him the whole time I was away from him lol. But I agree with Hoping about relationships with OH being important and I can tell my relationship with Alex has kind of been relegated to 2nd place as we seem to spend much more time and energy with Alistair than on eachother.


----------



## hoping:)

thanks!

It is nice to not have a baby kicking you in the ribs and tugging on your face while you sleep:thumbup: Another bonus is the sex... before we used to have to sneak into the hallway or the nearest part of the house:haha: I started to worry less about SIDS once Penny was over 4 months. I read that the high risk time is between 1 month & 4 months.


----------



## vickyd

God the SIDS fear....This is one reason that i wouldnt want to have another baby. I was worried about SIDS for the whole first year! I read and re-read every fucking article i could get my hands on and ended up being even more scared and confused in the end. So bumpers are a no no but its ok to let your baby sleep in a moses basket which is essentially a crib with bumpers??!!! Give a dummy, Hero hates dummies, do this do that AWWW!!! When Hero was hospitalised with the choking incident at 1 month old we were sharing a room with a woman and her 3 month old who was in for a similar reason. She would wrap her baby in two blankets to a point where you couldnt see her head! The nurses and doctors would see this but never say anything. Im not the kind of person who would ever say anything to another mother about her choices so one day I asked the resident doctor in private about the dangers of the baby being so bundled up. The doctor looked at me kinda funny and said SIDS and suffocation are different things and that as long as the mother is awake and watching her baby it isnt dangerous SIDS wise. SIDS is totally unexplainable and the giudlines are stretched to make sure that parents are more alert to accidents and other stuff.

So we finally catch a break and a flat opens up near my parents at a resonable price, we went to see it this evening and it was pretty nice. At the end of the interview i tell the owner that we have a dog and he rejected us. This has never happened to us in the past...I didnt see this coming and now im stressed that we will be rejected again in the future hence making the finding a place near the rents even harder.


----------



## heart tree

All the worries I have to look forward to! Will I let my baby out of my sight? Will I keep her in my room for 3 years for fear of SIDS? Oh god, I'm going to be a bigger mess than I already am. But the lesson I'm learning from you all is that all reactions are normal. 

Vicky what's a dummy?

That sucks you got rejected. Damn! Can you lie next time? Don't mention the dog? That's probably not the best thing to do, but it's similar here. Not many landlords want dogs. It's why I don't have one now. We're not allowed to have one. 

I had my scan yesterday and my cervix hasn't improved but hasn't gotten worse either. A full update is in my journal if feel like reading. As a precaution I'm on bed rest for another 2 weeks until my next scan. But it's going to be a big more modified and I'm going to incorporate small walks into my daily routine. 

Here are some pics of her face. She's starting to look like a real human now. They did a lot of 4D so I got to watch her move a lot. She's quite active! I love those little lips. I can't wait to kiss them. 


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/446e0280.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/ee9e193b.jpg


----------



## hoping:)

She is beautiful, Hearty!!! Modified bedrest sounds like a great idea and at least you will be able to get out and enjoy some fresh air:thumbup: 

Vicky- It does get confusing! I did my fare share of research... I'm a Google adict... but it scared me more so I just do the best that I can. I would have freaked about the other baby being wrapped up to it's head! I can't believe the Dr.'s just dismissed it! Room temperature is something I also still obsess over because it can be a factor with SIDS.


----------



## heart tree

What should the room temperature be? I was reading that the baby doesn't need really hot rooms and that as long as you are a comfortable temperature, they will be too. We hate having the heat on at night. What should we be aiming for in terms of temperature?


----------



## jenny25

Amanda you can buy kids bedroom or baby's bedroom temperature plates which shows you why the room should be I can't remember as its been that long I do have one somewhere I will look it out xx


----------



## vickyd

My pead said that the temp should be such that me and Alex are comfortable without too many clothes on lol! We never have the heating on at night either and we dont have a thermometer in the room. I guess the temp is around 18-20 degrees in the winter but the summer it goes up to like 25-28 but we have the fan on and Hero sleeps in either a t-shirt or just her diaper.

A dummy is a pacifier. They say that using a pacifier reduces the risk of SIDS, but also that it shouldnt be used if breastfeeding so again more confusion lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks for all your advice girls, I'm seeing my consultant tomorrow and will be mentioning my worries.

Amazing scan pics Hearty, I have no doubt that your lil girl will be a stunner.

Re:room temperature, we've never slept with the heating on, just wrapped Poppy up more in the more colder months.

Re:SIDS - I only ever gave Poppy a dummy to reduce the risks, she never really wanted it but I was so worried that I kept offering it to her! I also have a Angel movement and Sensor monitor which I could NOT live without, it's symbols that she's breathing and an alarm would go off if god forbid she ever stopped, I wake now about 3-4 times per night to check it! I would 1000% recommend it!


----------



## hoping:)

I believe I was told 65-70 degrees. I don't have a room thermometer so we just do what Vicky said and if Tim & I feel comfortable we feel it should be fine for Penny too. They told us to dress her one layer warmer than we are. When it is colder she sleeps in a onsie/sleep & play, long sleve sleep sack & a swaddle. I think as she gets older I don't worry so much because if she is uncomfortable she will definitely let us know. 

Before we put Penny in her own room we made sure we had a great monitor. We looked at the Angel Care sensor pad but opted for the Izon because we can view it from any of our Apple devices and it is also very sensitive. The 1st month we used it all the time but now it is not even plugged in:dohh: It has about a 5 second delay so we always hear Penny before it goes off. Now we just sleep with our bedroom door open and can hear her just fine:thumbup: I thought those who didn't use monitors were crazy but now I am one of those people... I guess I am feeling brave these days!

Penny only gets a paci/dummy when she is napping or going to bed. She seems to really like it but will fall asleep with out it too:thumbup:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Treating you all to a milo bump pic, lol.

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/cas_cas83/75074bdd.jpg


----------



## vickyd

Awww Sass such a cute bump!!!!


----------



## Round2

OMG Sassy, you're so tiny and perfect! Damn, I'm jealous.

I think doctors are much more relaxed about SIDS here. I've never been told anything about temperatures, pacifers or sleeping in the same room. The only thing my pediatrician said was to avoid co-sleeping. But now you've girls have got me thinking. There's so much I didn't know about it!

Vicky, I had the weirdest dream about you and Hero last night. You and Hero came to visit me and I wanted to give Hero a present of a talking doll....so I made you guys drive me around to a bunch different Wal-mart's so I could find a doll that spoke Greek. A bunch of weird stuff happened, then I eventually I gave birth in the sporting good isle at Wal-mart!!


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- your bump is sooo cute!

Round- pregnancy does give you pretty crazy dreams! lol


----------



## heart tree

Round :rofl: that dream made me laugh! I love that you gave birth in the sporting goods aisle!

Sassy you look amazing! My bump is already bigger I think. You carry your babies beautifully. 

I've read that pacifiers help prevent SIDS so I'm planning on getting some. Thanks for the temperature tips. I'm glad we don't have to blast our heat at night. 

I read that sleeping in the same bed can increase SIDS, but sleeping in the same room reduces it. So many things to know!


----------



## vickyd

Round thats crazy! Have i mentioned it here before how Hero loves these cheap talking dolls????? Did I assist the birth in the spoting goods isle??? hahaha!!

Hearty there is also a huge debate on the co-sleeping and SIDS. Apparently if its done right there is no danger. I LOVE co-sleeping with Hero, especially when she was 3-5 months it was the best and i did it all the time.


----------



## heart tree

So confusing Vicky! There is just so damn much to figure out. I'm going to keep baby next to my bed simply because she wouldn't fit in our bed with us!

I hope you birthed Round's baby in her dream.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Luca has always liked a really warm room and loads of layer. That boy loves to boil! You'll soon realise what suits them.

In terms of SIDS risks, well a girl in my aqua natal group lost her son at 14 weeks when she was co-sleeping with him. She didn't roll onto him (as proved at the PM) but the coronor did suggest at the inquiry that he would probably be alive if they weren't cosleeping. It was a very hot night though (I remember that night and Luca was unsettled) and she had been a few glasses of wine at a BBQ that day which I know increases the risks because of toxins. Anyway it without a doubt scared me from cosleeping and the only times i've done it since is at my parents house because Luca just won't sleep a full night there so I usually bring him in with me, but only now he's much older. But with that shock and fear of co-sleeping came me doing some proper sleep training and not just doing the easy option of having him in bed with me, which hopefully is why he's been a really good sleeper most of the time apart from when he's ill. He generally does 11-12 hour stints at night and has done for ages.


----------



## heart tree

OMG Cesca, that is so sad! That must have been so scary for all the other moms to hear. So are you saying that wine increases the risk because she was breast feeding? 

God, pregnancy is just the tip of the iceberg with worrying, isn't it? Once she's born, I'm seriously going to be worrying more than I am already. How do you moms even sleep? I feel like I'll want to watch her sleeping every second to make sure she's ok.


----------



## LucyJ

I found the whole sids issue very confusing so much information I was always scared of cosleepimg although we did do it a few times not that I realky sleep. Ideal room temp is between 18 and 20 I was always worried about Benjamin being to hot when I saw my midwife after he was born Id get her to check if he was the right temp we were told he should have an extra layer on than us. Our moniter has a built in thermometer which has been handy we dont have the heating on at night either.

My confusion at the moment is about bumpers and quilts are they allowed them. Benjamin is a rule braker I put him on his back at the botom of his cot but when I go and check on him hes normally on his tummy at the top of his cot :dohh: He would never take a dummy.

Round a love your dream thats brillant hope.

Allie I would move Alistair when you feel ready I know I wasn't ready before and it would of caused to much anxiety but so far its gone ok I felt ready to do it. We're at my mum and dads now for easter so hes back in with us


----------



## heart tree

I thought bumpers and quilts were a no no. Oh I'm so confused!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh cesca that is awful, poor girl. Same thing happened to a friend of a friend of mine, totally freaked me out and I have never co-slept! I read somewhere that co-sleeping is the main cause of SIDS.

Poppy has bumpers and a quilt, her bumpers are cot wraps though so completely safe. I only put the quilt over her when it's chilly but I feel shes old enough to move it if it did cover her face though! 

Again having a monitor that lets me know she's breathing is a god send!x


----------



## heart tree

I'm getting a monitor. No question about it.


----------



## LucyJ

Cesca that is so scary.

We've not used bumpers as thought they were a no no but he does have a tendency to stick his legs through the bars of his cot and then gets stuck or bangs his head. I thought as he was older he could have a quilt found this gorgeous one but on the back of the pack it says not suitabe for under 12 months.

Hearty its definitely full of anxietys I was forever checking Benjamin when he was first born, Ive relaxed as hes got older but must admit I still check on now just not as much. I worry about so many things and fine theres always something new to worry about but its the best thing in the world being a mum.


----------



## NatoPMT

Such a sad sad story about the aqua natal baby, so traumatic, how would you ever get over that? It terrifies me - its stopped me co sleeping as im just too scared to, but i do put eloise in my bed at about 5-6am when she starts grunting and snuffling - she sleeps better with us. 

I have never had a monitor, i think they are good specifically for sleep apnea but if your baby is going to have true SIDS, nothing can stop that happening. And nothing can bring them back from what i have read. 

The best risk lowerer seems to be a fan in the room and having the baby sleep in the room with you. 65% of SIDS babies had covers over their faces in 1 study, but 75% were in a different room to the carer. It can happen even when a baby is being held though, but its very rare

Hearty, the UK guideline is to keep your baby with you at all times for 6 months, which is what i have done. No naps in diff rooms - nothing. One theory is that they can hear you breath which 'reminds' them to breath

Sassy, re: your argument, i see your situation echoed for all of us. I think that given our history, we do have to be aware how our behaviour towards our child can be about our own needs and experiences which can take over the 'instinct' for parenting. Part of the instinct is to allow separation and independence in your child at the appropriate time as the child grows and needs some independence at the appropriate age. I disagree that being with her all the time might make poppy clingy, as what she needs is a responsive parent atuned to her needs which you clearly are...but what might cause her problems is if it upsets you to be away from her. Her separation anxiety is a natural stage that all babies go through, but if that taps into your separation anxiety then you might feed off each other so in that case your oh might have a point. I haven't read up on how to deal with it so i can't offer my own reaction to it, but i think in the fact that you are atuned to poppy, that will allow her real security, and some people do deal with the separation phase by just not separating. She is little, and you are all she needs and you are her safe base to explore the world from....so don't let others cloud your true instincts or tell you your true instincts are damaging poppy, but then you need to know that your true instincts aren't being clouded by your fears or anxieties. Maybe invite family round and specifically let others play with her and hold her while you are there as a compromise 

Im not going to comment too much on the park woman. I had similar feelings about my mc and my therapist actually half agreed with me - i was really shocked because i thought she was going to put my mind at rest. In retrospect im not sure if she agreed with me having the feelings, or the feelings themselves, but i said 'what if the baby thought i didnt want it' and she nodded rather than challenged. 

Jen - *congrats* on the boyby!!! Sorry about Paul's job, thats so shite. Tuesday is fine btw!! I will see you and Mr Lindt Bunny then

Afm: Eloise is more amazing and hilarious and beautiful every day. I have decided she will be vegetarian after all. She is too innocent and sweet to eat meat. Managed to get John to agree

A drinking pal of mine (one of Johns friends) has been outed as the Man Who Broke Adele's Heart. I don't see him often now, but remember the events at the time and the whole thing smacks of total crap. 

For any SE discoers, there's a feature about John in Shortlist next week

love to penny, alistair, ben, hero, luca, pops, harry, indigo, april and kash and assorted babies still in bumps and assorted grown ups.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, so lovely to see you. I'm glad you got John to agree on the vegetarianism. I'll need a step-by-step instruction guide on how to do that with Tim when the time is right. I was going to FB you today about the topic. You are now my official idol for convincing a meat eater against meat for his child. Well done!

So does Eloise nap in the same room as you? That's so interesting about the idea that they need to hear you breathe. 

What does the fan do? My plan is to have her right next to me in bed, but not in my bed until 6 months at least and we'll take it from there. I can easily have a fan if that's what is called for.


----------



## heart tree

Oh, and boo on anyone who breaks Adele's heart! Though we did benefit from some amazing songs, but still! She deserves a real man!


----------



## NatoPMT

I am veggie victorious!!! I'll coach you in. 

Yes, she's asleep next to me right now in the living room. snuffling and sighing away. when i go to bed i carry her in her moses basket through to the bedroom, and she's 18 pounds now so thats no easy task. 

i think the fan risk reduction is because of air circulation. the co2 is flapped away by the fan. i looked into all sorts like having plants in the bedroom (which doesnt help, espec as they give off co2 at night) but the best thing to do is to have her by your side. you even have to have showers with a little face peering at you through the shower door. 

ive lost a bit of respect for adele after having it confirmed that he was the one the songs were about - i always thought it was but the content of her songs persuaded me otherwise. would love to say more but i'd better not.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: nato its lovely to see you

My baby boy is 8 months today I cant quite believe how quickly it has gone :cloud9:


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh!! happy 8 months babyben! I thought of Ben today Luce

Eloise was in her jumperoo and her head was forward like she was asleep, i bent down to have a look and she was licking the jumperoo seat

i had a giggle to meself about the both of them


----------



## LucyJ

:haha: what a great pair they would make!


----------



## Allie84

Hmmm, we have a fan going every night but with that and the noise machine (ocean sounds), I'm not sure Alistair is getting the benefit of actually hearing Alex and I breathe. SIDS is just so scary. :( And I'm quite careful of keeping the room cool, to the point where I think he might be too cold to sleep comfortably if he wasn't swaddled...and we're trying to wean him off the swaddle now. So much to think about!!!

That is SUCH a horrible story about the aqua natal baby. :( I sometimes let Alistair nap in bed with me, but I don't know if I'll be doing that anymore! 

BTW Cesca, what kind of sleep training did you do? It's been suggested to me to try sleep training to get Alistair to nap (he doesn't) but I'm not sure if I'm up for cry-it-out. Are there other ways or is that pretty much it?

Happy 8 months, Ben!!!! :hugs:

Lucy, have fun at your parents. You asked about my mum...her bipolar has still been acting up recently. :( It makes life stressful, for sure. I wish we could live in Scotland again (I remember you asking about that as well and forgot to answer) but I just feel too responsible for my parents. I think we will try to settle down there in the future for good, though. I don't know if that will be in 5 year or 25 years, though. I guess I have to see how well my parents are doing...it'd be hard to be away from them when they need me, but if they start doing better we might leave...and also, when they've passed away I know for sure I want to be in the UK over the USA. I'm pretty sure it's where we're meant to be. 

Sassy, what an absolutely gorgeous bump you have. Love the top as well. :)

Nato, ooooh, love the gossip. You travel in some interesting circles! My social life is much more mundane. Sometimes when Alistair cries I still think of that friend of yours who makes his baby cry for fun. :dohh: I have to say Adele bores me...she's not really my cup of tea. I guess I like the song 'Rumour Has It'. Anyways, Is the feature on John available online? 

Round, hahahahaha, I love your Vicky dream!! So did she deliver the baby? I wonder if you gave birth in Wal-mart because of the book/movie Where the Heart Is? 

Vicky, I hope you find a good place to move soon. Dogs DEFINITELY make the move harder over here as well, if you're renting.


----------



## vickyd

Whats all this with Adele??? I need to read up on my gossip me thinks!

Today im gonna book two appointments to see two more flats that opened up a few minutes walk from my parents. One is much smaller than the one we have now lounge wise but it has 2 bedrooms and the other is much larger with 3 bedrooms. The larger one is older and on the top floor of a two story house with no lift. This might be hard with the pram and all but its also much cheaper than the flat were renting at the moment. Hopefully the dog issue wont come up again!

Other news is that my sis has a date with a 28 year old tonight. Apparently hes mega hot and shes got quite the crush on him. He doesnt know that shes 36 lol! Hope it goes well and he doesnt mind the age difference. Guys here are weary of women in their 30s as they see them as looking for a father of their unborn children and mentally planning their wedding.

On the bumper issue, I caved and got Hero bumpers at 7 months. She kept banging her head againt the cot rails and would wake up every half hour.

Nato good to see you back! I cant beleive your therapist actually agreed with you. More likely she just agreed that its a normal feeling to have. Any other explanation is just crazy!


----------



## NatoPMT

Morning kids. 

Hearty, forgot to say last night re the breathing thing, i used to get massive comfort from putting eloise on my chest when she was asleep so she could feel my breathing as well as hearing it. It was a midwife who told me that hearing breathing reminds them to breath.

Allie, good thinking...I just checked and shortlist is online https://www.shortlist.com/

If the feature is on the website i shall post it on my fb. Its actually usually johns friends who provide the interest at the moment. I used to work for Cosmopolitan and have loads of my own gossip but thats tailed off since hanging round down at the playgroups. 

in the uk they say not to swaddle due to sids risk, but i always did with eloise as it helped her sleep. Its an overheating risk but the fan and cool room sound like they mitigate that risk which you probably know already. I honestly think if its going to happen there's nothing you can do to stop it. The fan probably cancels out the not hearing the breathing anyway. I have the oven extractor on in the day to help eloise sleep so she cant hear me during her naps either. 

I wouldnt worry too much about napping in the bed together. If you are napping you prob arent going into a deep sleep which is when most of the co-sleeping issues arise, like overheating, suffocation and trapping in the gaps between the bed and the mattress. True sids is reduced by co-sleeping i believe, the other co-sleeping causes can usually be established so they arent technically sids 

Actually cesca i thought drinking before co-sleeping was an issue for going into too deep a sleep, i didnt realise drinking made toxins be exhaled like smoking does. 

Vic: 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepa...1-revealed-as-photographer-Alex-Sturrock.html

what the feature says is pretty accurate, except for a couple of points which i just typed out, then thought better of it as this is public. If you are really nosey i can pm you for what little gossip i have

Vic, is there somewhere to leave the pram in the hall? lugging a baby and shopping up the steps doesnt sound like fun, but my friend lives on the 3rd floor with her child and shes pregnant again. Set up a pulley system out of the window like they have in amsterdam. I'm not sure what my therapist meant as when she nodded she kind of said 'hmm yes' which i took to mean my fear was a valid one

just watched One Born Every Minute: What Happened Next. I swear if i watched that before having a baby, i wouldn't ever have one. The opera singer was the archetypal downtrodden stressed mother who feels she's lost herself in motherhood. Not sure why on earth she was talking about having a 4th child - she's going to send herself mental. 

eloise is not talking to john this morning - she slid off him onto the floor and bumped her forehead now she wont look at him and will only smile at me. He's got some grovelling to do to make it up to her.


----------



## vickyd

Defo want more inside gossip on the Adele front!!!

I havent seen the flat yet up close. Hopefully they will let us see it tonight. If there is a good size hall ill be storing the pram there definately unless the other occupants have a problem with that. The shopping and stuff i have no problem with, i use the stairs where i live now instead of the lift everytime exept when i have the pram. Good exercise lugging up bags lol!

I agree that proper co-sleeping actually reduces the risk of SIDS. Ive read up alot on co-sleeping and many anthropological studies regarding attitudes to co-sleeping around the world. Co-sleeping is the norm in most parts of Africa, Asia and in tribal communities. I think the problem in the west is that they lump suffocation, overheating and other such fatal accidents with SIDS when really SIDS is an un-explained death. Co-sleeing is a basic animal instict and has been done for thousands of years.

Did you freak out when Eloise fell on her head???? The first time Hero fell still haunts me lol!


----------



## NatoPMT

it wasnt a serious bump, she landed on a few layers of quilt on the floor and only cried for about 10 seconds. she's still not talking to john though. Id be worried but shes smiling and giggling at me so she mustnt have hurt herself

i agree, the definition of sids is 'unexplained' - im sure one day they will work it out, but they dont even know what causes colic crying so maybe not. I read a heartbreaking account of sids online and the mother who wrote it said that once the process has started there is absolutely nothing that can be done to bring the baby back or to stop it. 

2 flights of steps and shopping is my idea of a nightmare <lazyface>


----------



## vickyd

So we went and saw the bigger flat, it was a complete stye....It was spacious and all but needs serious work done that the landlord isnt willing to pay for and we certainly cant afford. This house hunting malarky is getting very fustrating....


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys all settled into the new place bloody exausted tho on a brighter note Paul felt the Kieran kick last night it was amazing he said it was like someone poking you lol xx

NATO thank you so much means the works too me xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

heart tree said:


> OMG Cesca, that is so sad! That must have been so scary for all the other moms to hear. So are you saying that wine increases the risk because she was breast feeding?

Toxins on the breath just like smoking, apparently. Although she was breastfeeding - it's another myth that breastfed babies do not die of SIDS.



heart tree said:


> I thought bumpers and quilts were a no no. Oh I'm so confused!

I don't use a quilt yet with Luca because he wriggles about so much and he'd get cold. I've used a bumper since he was about 6 months old, he sleeps better with a bumper because he doesn't bump his head!



Allie84 said:


> BTW Cesca, what kind of sleep training did you do? It's been suggested to me to try sleep training to get Alistair to nap (he doesn't) but I'm not sure if I'm up for cry-it-out. Are there other ways or is that pretty much it?

Well we didn't really sleep train in terms of picking one technique and if that didn't try moving on. But i'll say it in that it was very important to us that Luca would sleep well - we are both really sleep orientated people and honestly I feel like I find everything so much harder if i'm tired. I'd rather go through a few hard times getting him to sleep than live my life constantly on edge because i've had no sleep. 

We never did 'cry it out'. We always did shhhh/pat if he was upset and it is a lifesaver (for extending naps and in the middle of the night too), a really good wind down sleep routine, singing the same song for him to go to sleep, not going up if he's just having a bit of a moan etc. 

Although I have let him cry sometimes, more like controlled crying though where I would go in at intervals (never timed like CC though, more like when I felt he needed some settling) and understanding what is a real 'I need you' cry. I am also an advocate of if you find things too hard, just walk outside and leave them screaming for a little while why you get your head together and take some deep breaths. I took the dummy away at 6 months too and did shhh/pat and pick up/put down to get him through that process and now my friends are going through the phase of their older child waking frequently in the night just for their dummy - I'm not.

It's been tough sometimes and I know my methods wouldn't be used by some mothers as sometimes it has involved crying, but never badly or for hours on end. I would not be able to handle that. Who knows if he'll have trust issues when older like some attachment parents suggest, I don't think so. He'll benefit much more from a mother who has more patience and more time to interact with him when he's awake though because she's had more sleep!

I did start all this very young though - like when he was 4-6 weeks old, because I was so sleep deprived and seriously wanting to just run away from it all because of it. He was in his own room at 8 weeks old too, because us moving would wake him up and because of his laryngomalacia his breathing was VERY loud we would hardly get any sleep either.

Not for everyone though. I hope you don't all hate me now and think I'm a bad mother!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> I read a heartbreaking account of sids online and the mother who wrote it said that once the process has started there is absolutely nothing that can be done to bring the baby back or to stop it.

The husband of the girl I know spent 15 mins trying to revive their baby before the ambulance arrived. That's what I find so distressing - them working on this obviously dead child trying their hardest to make him wake up :cry:

Two days younger than Luca. Two days. All they've missed out on that i've been lucky enough to see :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

Cesca, i just dare anyone to say you are a bad mother. I know no one on this thread would but the whole my technique is better than your technique rivalry between factions of mothers is revolting if you ask me. What makes a bad mother is a judgemental harpy who loves to preach. Not that im judging the judgemental...ahem. 

I always think that the worst effect on a baby is an unhappy mother - that overrides the effect of any technique i believe. If the mother is happy, the baby is likely to be happy. So if you needed to do something you are concerned others wouldn't have done, you know your situation and what you need to do, no one else does. 

the best thing about this thread is we are able to be honest with each other. without honesty then there's no real support. 

I felt a cold shiver when you said about the parents trying to revive their little baby. It makes me feel physically sick to think of what they must have been through and are still going through. 

Vic...sorry the flat turned out to be crappy...anything else lined up to see? I think i remember you saying that the crisis has made the rental market very tough too with high rents. have i missed an update on your af situation? 

Jen- love the name, matches so nicely with aaron too. Kieran and Aaron. Also, i know 4 Kieran's and they are all ace people. I hate it when someone names their child 'sophie' cos i went to school with a right silly cow called sophie. 

I forgot to twit twoo at everyones nurseries - they look amazing!! Mine is actually coming together now. Weirdly, i have somehow managed to make all the mismatched elements work together. I had a flash of inspiration and painted a pine mini wardrobe eau de nil blue and put sapphire blue glass handles on it, and its just pulled all the different colours together. Everything that doesn't match now fits somehow. I'm now painting the cot chalk pink then will post a photo


----------



## vickyd

Nope no other flats lined up at the mo....By this rate Hero will be sleeping with us until she leaves for college...
Property prices are still high although for the life of me i dont understand why! I thought crisis meant prices went down...sigh....

Cesca obviously youre not a bad monther crazy fool! I think its interesting though that new mothers seem to have to justify their parenting in the fear that they will be labeled a bad parent. I get alot of critisism from friends and extended family for choosing to work long hours and going on buisness trips. Although i usually tell them to mind their own buisness sometimes i go on and on about why i am doing this...I wish we could all feel confident that we are doing the best we can.

Today Hero ate a ball of popi's fur! She's shedding like mad and im not keeping up with the housework lately. I felt so bad (insert bad mommy guilt here) and got to cleaning right away. The fur...oh my god the massive amount of fur that i cleaned away...totally gross...


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> I think its interesting though that new mothers seem to have to justify their parenting in the fear that they will be labeled a bad parent.

in my experience, it seems everyone has somert to say about what im doing. If i hear one more person say 'well we didn't do it like that' I am going to launch a spinning kick. Fuck off with your 'put her in another room to sleep' and 'leave her alone' when she starts 'fussing'. 

Doesn't matter what you do, someone will have a raised eyebrow for you. Screw them. Do what is right for you. 

Cant wait to start having to defend Eloise being vegetarian. That is going to open a floodgate. Im going to be swimming in criticism.

The house hunting sounds like a nightmare. My FIL's labrador sprays everywhere with fur just walking past nonchalantly in December. So a furry dog in a Greek climate is going to kick out some serious hair balls i bet 

Vic did you get my fb message? I only ask cos its not like you to not respond


----------



## vickyd

No....off to see why i wasnt notified of said message!!

I would like to see you living in Greece defending Eloise being a vegetarian!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

My neighbours are Cypriot and the daughter is vegetarian. She has a baby boy a week older than Eloise and he is the current Chubbiest Cheek 2012 title holder - his are Penny and Eloise's added together. I think he is storing lentils in them. 

i did wonder. i thought you'd gone cold on the celebrity gossip grapevine

Happy Easter everyone. the word Easter is derived from about 5000 different places if google is to be believed, but all linked to fertility, new dawns, eggs and oestrogen. The easter basket is supposed to symbolise the uterus with eggs in. 

This is our bank holiday!!! Easter dust to all.


----------



## Allie84

Happy Easter to you too, Nato (and everyone). I had no idea about the origins of the Easter basket. Very apt for our group. 

I hope everyone had a good day. We went to church and then spent the evening with friends (another couple with a toddler) and had Thai. A very unconventional day, but Alistair got his first Easter basket. 

Cesca, no one would ever think you're a bad mummy! I really appreciate your tips! 

I'm exhausted but I have a recent story about feeling like a 'bad mommy.' As you know my parents cause me a lot of stress and drama with my mom's mental illness. Yesterday I was crying while on the phone to my mom and she was screaming at me so I eventually lost it and yelled back....and I rarely ever yell at anyone...WHILE I was breastfeeding Alistair and he started to cry! :( He was content, feeding, and then I got progressively more upset and within a few seconds I raised my voice and he looked at me afraid and burst into tears! I cannot believe I made my child cry. :cry: I was so upset about that. Of course, as soon as I realized he was crying I pulled myself together,put on a smile and a reassuring voice, put him in his crib with his mobile and went into the hall to cry. I felt so badly and so guilty...he probably thought I was yelling at HIM, not my mom. :(


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone I'm back from parents had a lovely time it was so good for Benjamin to have time with his grandparents think hes missing them today as he's in a right grump. He's loved having loads of space at my parents which has really developed his crawling hes still commando crawling but using his knees more so wont be long before hes off hes quick enough as it is help!! He gets up on his knees and hands and rocks but hasnt got the balance to be able to move forward so he drops to his tummy and pulls himself along with is arms and legs. He's also started sitting his balance is much better although not great as I discovered today as I was gettin cushions to go around him and he fell over and hit the floor very hard bad mummy should of put the cushions down first.

Cecsa you are not a bad mum Luca is very lucky to have you and you are doing the best by him. Benjamin isn't sleeping through the night yet but we have started to be stricter with him and have been doing pick up/put down sometimes we let him cry we dont let him get really distressed but sometimes he'll have a big cry and then just go off before we would of gone to him. Its just finding what suits for you and your baby I'm learning more and more to trust my instincts my mums always says to me you know your baby so trust yourself and shes right. Although I quite often ring her for advice.

Vicky sorry the flat was no good hope you find somewhere soon that is perfect for your little family.

Nato my dad would have a meltdown if I said benjamin was going to be a vegetarian actually so would steve he like vegtables as long as they come with meat :haha: I'm glad John is on board my sil is a vegetarin and my niece doesnt eat meat with her mum but she does when she's with her dad as they are now separated.

Allie your not a bad mummy you were just reacting to the situation Alistair will of forgotten it. I did the same with Benjamin but I yelled at steve and his little face just crumbled (Benjamins not steve's :haha:) but then he was all smiles. Im sorry things with your mum are so stressfull hope it eases up for you must be so hard.

Jen good to hear your all settled in.


Spoiler
Pictures of my little boy enjoying his food mummy's spag bol, scrabbled egg & toast and a yoghurt, playing with his stacking cups nd chatting.


----------



## hoping:)

It is so sad and scary to hear some of us have known a baby to die from SIDS. No parent should ever have to go through that and have their innocent baby ripped away from them:nope: I was reading the other day that women who suffer from Munchausen syndrome are responsible for a good handful of SIDS related deaths (not that this has anything to do with those who had close friends/family who have had to deal with it but I thought it was interestin). The article said that SIDS is sometimes an easy out for these mothers and usually authorities dont realize it because no one wants to accuse a mother of something so heinous. Im not sure how true that is but it was interesting. There was one woman the article discussed who had Munchausen and had lost 3 children from SIDS. It wasnt until she lost her 4th child that authorities started to ask questions. Horrible!:nope:

Nato- it is so great to hear from you! Im glad to hear that little Eloise of yours is thriving. Im thinking that Penny will be vegetarian as well. Tim & I are mostly vegetarian so I think it should work out well. If Penny decides she wants to eat meat later on I would be ok with that as well as long as it is her choice. Your childs diet is such a huge responsibility I hope we do right by Penny. 

That is crazy that your drinking buddy was in a relationship with Adele! Feel free to PM your gossip. You definitely hang out with some interesting crowds! Im so jealous you used to work for Cosmo

I cant believe some one has out cheeked Eloise & Penny I have to see a picture of this little chubster! 

Lucy- happy 8 months to Ben! Thank you for sharing pictures... he sure is a handsome little guy:flower:

Vicky- happy house hunting! I had to LOL about Hero eating the fur. I left Penny alone for like 30 seconds and came back to find her licking some of Tims paper work. When I took it away from her she had black ink on her lips and dress:dohh:

Jenny- it is so amazing to see your DHs face light up when he feels his baby kick. Im glad you guys are all settled!

Cesca- we sleep trained Penny pretty much the same way. A good bedtime routine is key and has made it much easier to adjust. I usually give Penny her last bottle of the day in her room. I will read her a book & change her diaper. Next I swaddle her (always arms out) and I turn on her turtle star projector. I lay on the floor with her and talk to her while we star gaze and then I sing her a song the same song every night. It goes like this (from the Hunger Games):

Spoiler
Deep in the meadow
Under the willow
A patch of grass
A soft green pillow
Lay down your head and close your sleepy eyes
& when again they open the sun will rise
Here it is safe, here it is warm
Here the owls guard you from every harm
This is where your dreams are sweet and tomorrow brings them true
This is the place where I love you

Allie- dont feel like a bad mother!:hugs: You are good to him and he knows you love him. He was probably just startled. You and I are very similar when it comes to our parents. I cant help but worry and get too emotionally involved. I told Tim I would like to see a hypnotherapist to help me detach from them a little because it causes me great anxiety. I have an entry in my journal where we startled Penny and she started bawling her little eyes out. Short story: Tim and I were playing around and ended up having a food fight with formula. We were giggling uncontrollably and Penny got upset by how loud we were being. Im not sure if she thought we were fighting or she was just mad because we wasted her formula but we felt so bad and gave her cuddles she started smiling shortly after:D

AFM: We had an exhausting, crazy but delightful weekend. My parents, sisters & niece and nephew came to visti us for easter. We had lots of laughs, ate great food and even packed in a trip to the Aquarium which the kids LOVED... I will update my journal with pictures later. The stressful part was that I learned some horrible things about my little sister. It makes me sick to my stomach thinking about it:nope: I feel so awful for my parents and wish I could straiten her out or at least take away their pain.


----------



## NatoPMT

am having a total tantrum. Just wrote a massive reply and it got eaten. 

Jen's husband is due round to collect a wardrobe so i dont have time to retype. 

but the jist was Allie, dont worry traumatic events aren't so emotionally indelible if they are followed by being comforted. 

Luce loving the individual travelling style

Hoping, penny with ink on her face sounds adorable - dont worry you will do right by her and working at Cosmo was a nightmare. will fb you unpublic gossip

afm: i might be meeting norge / amy soon as she needs some midweek company and might come to london for doing lunch and shopping stuff with la Nato et la eloise. 

<swearwordsateatenpost>


----------



## vickyd

Hey all!

Today Hero ate a bead from her shirt at soft play. I almost fainted as images of it ripping through her bowels flashed before my eyes. The woman in charge must have thought i was a complete loon and im pretty sure she rolled her eyes at me, although from the pamic everything was a blur so i could have imagined the rolling eyes bit. Obviously i called the paed and he asked how big the bead was,my responce"the sixe of a large lentil". nato you have me thinking of lentils all day long, everything is now compared to a lentil lol!

Hoping i like the sound of your wind down routine, do you both ly on the floor or just you? I sing "tomorrow" from the musical Annie everynight. It kinda stuck from when she was in NICU and I felt awful that she had to spend nights away from me. Everyday i was hopeful we would get discharged hence the importance of "tomorrow".

nato have fun with Amy, tell her we miss her on B&B!


----------



## heart tree

I&#8217;m loving all the mommy advice. I have no idea what philosophy I&#8217;ll follow. I think a lot of it depends on the baby. But reading how you all are rearing your children give me a lot of things to think about. Cesca, I wouldn&#8217;t judge you or any other mother (unless she was beating her child or something of that sort). I think each parent has to do what is right for them and their baby. 

I&#8217;m not looking forward to people telling me to parent a certain way. I know it will happen though. I expect Tim&#8217;s mom to be very vocal about our parenting style. 

Vic, I hope you find a good apartment soon. It&#8217;s not easy to find anything good here either, so I can relate. I think Hero is ok. She&#8217;s not choking. You&#8217;ll just find the bead in her poop. My little brother ate a heart shaped locket of mine when he was a baby. I didn&#8217;t even know it was missing until my mother found it in his diaper. Needless to say, I wasn&#8217;t interested in it anymore. I think I&#8217;ve mentioned this to you all. My step-father was a pediatrician and from Spain so sometimes there was a language disconnect even though he was fluent in English. My sister called him one time because her daughter ate a candy called a Lifesaver. (Not sure if they are an American candy). My niece was choking and my sister was panicking. My step-father could not understand what my sister was talking about. He kept asking, &#8220;she&#8217;s choking on a lifesaver? What&#8217;s a lifesaver?&#8221; It is a bit of an oxymoron that you could die from something called a lifesaver! By the time my sister could explain through her hysterics, the candy had dissolved and my niece was fine!

I love the Easter symbolism Nato. I&#8217;m not religious, but do enjoy that this holiday came from a Pagan holiday that represented fertility. I&#8217;m very curious for the Adele story. That article wasn&#8217;t very juicy. Have fun with Amy! I met her last year. 

Allie, it&#8217;s bound to happen. Yelling happens. Babies cry. He&#8217;ll forget about it. You&#8217;re a wonderful mom! It sounds like you need to talk to your mom on the phone when you aren&#8217;t holding him, just in case. 

Lucy, I love the pics! Your boy is so gorgeous. Glad you had a good time with your parents.

Hoping, my mother told me the same thing about SIDS. A large part of it is thought to be unreported infanticide. Crazy. Of course I &#8216;m quite certain that&#8217;s not always the case. So sad. I love your bed time routine. I&#8217;m going to have a look at your pics from the weekend. 

Not much to report from me. Just lying on the couch. Having some down days, but trying to stay positive. I&#8217;m having a lot of Braxton Hicks contractions which worry me. But they aren&#8217;t painful and happen intermittently, so I&#8217;m trying not to worry. I see my doctor on Friday and am doing the glucose screening test. Then my next cervix scan is on Monday.


----------



## NatoPMT

i meant to say about the wind down routine too, it sounds like a real proper one. i dont really have one. i should pay attention and start pulling my bedtime routine socks up

Vic thats lovely, really sweet (the Tomorrow bit). The lentil bit is hilarious. 'Six lentils' hahaha

I HATE eye rolling. If that bitch wants to roll her eyes i will poke her in them. Hero is ok though? 

The whole wardrobe situation developed into a total fiasco. The wardrobes were too big to get out of the house, i have no idea how we got them in. Poor Jen's husband took about 2 hours trying to get them out 

He's a real sweetie Jen, very softy spoken compared to my big mouth.


----------



## heart tree

Oh no Nato! Have you even met Jen yet? Now you've had a solid 2 hours with her husband! Good thing he's soft spoken. My husband would have been very vocal about that situation!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

LucyJ said:


> but we have started to be stricter with him and have been doing pick up/put down sometimes we let him cry we dont let him get really distressed but sometimes he'll have a big cry and then just go off before we would of gone to him.

That's exactly it. I remember one bad night just being at my wits end and just lying in bed with the covers over my face trying to block out the screaming and just like that, BOOM, he was asleep after maybe 20 seconds of screaming when I left the room?! The little tinker!! 

Found out today that the girl I knew who had the SIDS baby had a miscarriage late last year :nope: She had 2 MC before their son. Honestly I couldn't handle that. It's weird because although if I have another baby I will technically be PAL - I suppose I won't feel as panicky because I knew I have carried a baby to term and i'd be less concerned about miscarrying. Suppose you're never out of the woods are you?


----------



## vickyd

Is he still trying to get the wardrobe out two hours later???? Alex would have stopped trying 30 minutes into it!!!

Hearty MIL's love to give baby advice so prepare yourself!! Mine is obsessed with the fact that i let Hero go barefoot in the house all the time. Apparently the feet are the number one route to catching a cold....????!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty i had very strong BH from about 20 weeks. used to freak me out too - are you still on bedrest? how is the cervical length shaping up? I got to 39+4 with my massive BH's but my GP did say i might not go overdue because of how strong my bh's were, but i think i looked online in response to that and couldnt find anything to support that but cant remember, everyone has bh from 17 weeks its just whether you feel them

cold through the feet, oh yes thats a well known problem for barefooted babies <nods> 

maybe an hour and a half. i wandered off and left them to it. i have no stamina. i felt really bad, john wasnt here cos he was having an operation on his knee and i was worse than useless. 

i have forgotten what else i was going to say. 

nursery coming on nicely. i will post photos right now.

as usual i am struggling with photos so will have to put them on fb if youre interested bahh


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky hope Hero is alright I dread Benjamin eating things he shouldnt although he already is he decided eating my dads newspaper would be a good idea :dohh: My nephew got a raisin stuck up his nose of his parents didnt realise untill 2 days later when he sneezed and it came flying out!! Your mil wouldnt like being at my house Benjamin is quite often in bare feet unless he has a babygrow on.

Oh no Nato did he have to dismantle it, bless him. Look forward to seeing nursery pics we are just doing the finishing touches to Benjamins room. Have a great time with Amy.

Cesca thats so sad I dont know how you get through something like that poor girl.

Loving all the wind down routines ours isnt perfect but we try to stick to it its the timing for us that can be a bit hit and miss. Steve baths Benjamin and gets him ready for bed then they do a story normally the same one then I feed him in our room and put him to bed Ive started singing twinkle twinkle little star I used to sing away in the manger which he loves I sang it alot over christmas but seems odd singing a carol in april. 

Thanks for all the lovely comments on the pics I've got some video of him which I've managed to get onto my laptop and will post on fb tomorrow as not sure how to post videos on b&b.

Hearty I got BH from about 23/24 weeks it really scared me the first few times as didnt know what they were then I found out you can have them from 16 weeks but not all women feel them. Hope your scan goes well your bound to have down days its a scary time being pal but hopefully the good days will out weigh the bad. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

you just reminded me what i said in my eaten post Luce, that i think i can tell what Ben is going to look like as an adult, you can see the shape of his eyes and how he will mature i think. There is the loveliest little boy at my play group who looks like Ben. Think his mum is confused as to why i make such a fuss of him

haha yes he had to pull it apart. i hope it survived the trauma. 

and i got a blue bead stuck up my nose when i was about 4. I didn't dare tell anyone and left it up there.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I thought the same thing about Ben. You can totally tell what he's going to look like as an adult! He's going to be a heart breaker!

The BH are scaring me, especially because of the cervix. I am still on bed rest. I won't know if it is helping until Monday when they do another scan. I can feel the baby kicking my cervix all the time and I don't like it. Tim had a word with her. Told her to move up into my belly. She listened for a second and then went back down to kicking it. Cheeky baby. 

Vicky, I'm lucky that the MIL doesn't live near us, so she can't criticize too much!

Off to go look at FB photos of the nursery.


----------



## jenny25

Awww nato Paul has totally fallen for eloise he said she is so cute Awweee we have just gotten the wardrobe together and it was a bit of a struggle lol there is about an inch or so from the roof I'm like wow it's so snazzy an he said to say your cool and hope hubby gets better soon and I personally want to thank you Paul is well chuffed xxx

18 weeks in 9 min woo hooo xx

I don't know if any of you watch daybreak but there was a bit for health Heros I've nominated my brevement midwife for it and I had a call back today saying we have a strong case so it will be next week before we find out either way xx


----------



## heart tree

I hope your midwife gets it Jen. That's so awesome.

I love that Paul, Nato and Eloise hung out. We need to see pics of the wardrobe in its new home. Happy 18 weeks!!!


----------



## Allie84

Hello everyone,

Ahhh, what a wardrobe adventure! I'm glad it got put together and it's cool Nato, Eloise and Paul got to meet. Nato, ss John okay? Surgery? 

AND you're meeting Amy! And you've met Vicky and Sugar...I'm really quite jealous about these meetups and lamenting the fact that I didn't go to London last month when I was in the UK, and that I didn't meet Hearty when I was in the same metropolitan area. So close...yet so far. Ha. 

Hoping, we _must_ meet this summer when I'm in the Springs! I'm probably going to my high school reunion. Hahahaha, that should be a hoot. But I can't resist...and I loved high school. My life is kind of lame now (Alistair aside, of course) and I sometimes wonder if I'm one of those people who peaked at 18 when everything was rosy and I was in my prime and it's been downhill ever since? I sure hope not! 

Happy 19 weeks, Jen!

Lucy, Ben is a beauty. He's so cute. I can see what Hearty and Nato are saying about him as an adult. Awww. I can just picture him crawling. Looking forward to a FB video!

Hearty, I can't remember when I had BH, but I know I had them. I was quite crampy around the gestation you're at. I remember Googling cramps all the time and worrying about preterm labor and everything was just fine. Hang in there...you are so nearly in 3rd tri, it's crazy!

Thank you for the reassurance re: my making Alisitair cry. I'm so glad I'm not the only one and it's just one of those things. 

Hoping, yes, our relationships with our parents sound very similar. I tried just regular old therapy back in 2010 to try to help with my dynamic with my parents but it didn't work. I'm very intruiged by your hypnotherapy idea. I would LOVE to be able to be a bit more emotionally detached. I know my level of involvement is unhealthy and I hate how anxious I always am about them. Let me know if you find anyting else out about the hypnotherapy....

Vicky, you'll see that bead soon lol. What did the doctor say?

Cesca, that is so sad. :( Life just isn't fair sometimes. BTW I can picture myself hiding under the covers waiting for Alistair to stop crying lol. 

Hero, I love the Hunger Games. Im reading Catching Fire right now, actually. Which tune do you use for the song

Oooh, I love hearing the bedtime routines. 

We have a pretty set routine. First, it's diaper, baby massage and pajamas. Then it's story, breastfeeding followed by Alex giving formula, and then I sing the same 4 songs and say a prayer with Alistair before rocking him to sleep. He usually goes down well but we've cut out the swaddle which had made it a bit more challenging.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie. I get crampy but not during the contractions. It's so nerve wracking. 

You need to meet a disco girl! Next time you are here we have to meet up! 

You still have tons of life in front of you! You are in a particular pattern right now, but life hasn't peaked for you yet.


----------



## jenny25

I will take pics but I've not decorated our room yet we have done the livig room hall and aarrons room still got the bathroom kitchen and our room too do but I think I'm going to b&q today we finally got the decorating vouchers from the housing assosation that's after we forked out the paint anther for everywhere else x


----------



## NatoPMT

That little monkey Eloise got me up at 5am today so my face has gone grey from tiredness

Hearty, as it at lengthened last time, lets hope its at worst stayed the same. You are only 2 days off V Day too!! Cervix kicks arent nice, eloise was expert cervix kicker and it used to make me jump. It felt like electric shocks, cervix kicks are the closest thing i can compare the feeling of the CVS to. Not that you needed one, in your face CVS!! (once more for good luck). Haha and ahh at 'cheeky baby'. 

Ahh ta Jen, Eloise was grinning like a maniac at Paul, he defo won her over. So glad its put back together ok, i was worried it was going to disintegrate or combust or somert. 

Happy 18 weeks!!!

Thats really lovely you have nominated your mw. let us know how it goes cos i want to watch if she gets on the telly. 

Allie, i said in my eaten post that I have made Eloise cry twice in the last 4 days. I scared her with a puppet and i turned the shower on next to her and she burst into tears. Both the puppet and the shower were not new to her...maybe its their age a bit too. I think they get a bit more anxious around this time in preparation for separation anxiety or somert. I saw your rolling video on FB, Alastair is so energetic compared to eloise, she just kind of slow-falls into place whereas alistair throws himself around. 

John was training for a charity swim and he turned in the pool oddly and has torn something in his knee and had on operation yesterday to repair it. He was away with the fairies last night. 

Its funny you say about peaking at 18, i had the best year of my life when i was 18 and was thinking about that a couple of days ago, then yesterday i thought to myself show me something significant and looked at the digital clock (i do stuff like that sometimes to keep myself amused) and it said 18:40. And i though they are the 2 best years of my life so far. Best years pop up unexpectedly, but im also a believer in not settling too much for your lot. If you dont like it, you can change it within reason. Read this yesterday and thought it was interesting

https://apps.facebook.com/theguardi...b_source=feed_news&fb_action_types=news.reads

im worried about not having a routine after hearing all this - Eloise goes to bed when she wants and naps when she wants. should i be doing a proper routine?


----------



## jenny25

Awww Paul got all nervous he hasn't held a baby that small in a long time he said he can wait for ours too come along xxx the wardrobe is awesome very perfect hun xxx 

Oooo to be 18 again I loved being 18-20 those years were perfect I was a right party animal now mind you don't think I could hack it boo lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Nato in your tiredness, can you remember how long your cervix was with Eloise? I'm glad to hear the cervix kicks are normal. 

I hated high school. I hated being a teenager. I think I was always meant to be an adult. I did love college and my 20's after college. I had a peak around that time. I moved to San Francisco and was a cute, fun party girl. But I feel another peak coming on as a cute, fun mom. I plan to always be cute and fun and let life hand me peaks. God know I've been handed enough lows for a while. It's peak time again! In a cute fun fashion!


----------



## Allie84

I like your attitude Hearty. I'd like to think I'm a cute, fun mom as well and should probably cherish this time more rather than always thinking "What's next?" I'm terrible for living in the future or the past (as in romanticizing both). I need to enjoy the present more! I have no doubt a 'peak' time is happening for you and you'll probably have a genius daughter or something to make up for what you went through.
Nato, I also like what you said about peak years popping up unexpectedly. 2011 was actually pretty good when I think about it...but yes, I hope to change the course my life is going in and am worried I may just 'settle' and I don't want that. I always thought I'd have an interesting life and it was very interesting until a few years ago when it got exceptionally dull (again, Alistair aside).

Oh, and I was up early with Alistair as well, who has since decided to nap now that he's gotten me wide awake. I've scared Alistair with some boistrous singing in the past lol. I think you're right about the anxiety being developmentally appropriate. Puppets are kind of creepy, anyways! But fun.

I would say 19 was my favorite year...it's the year I discovered travelling and went backpacking, moved to Scotland, lived on my own for the first time. It was a very giddy romantic time as well and I was in love with 2 men...one being Alex, whom I met that year. 

Oh Jen,I meant to say, that's lovely about your midwife. I really hope she gets it! 

Hearty, I remember my cervix was 4 cm at 19 weeks. That's the only time they gave me a measurement, but I also remember them saying it hadn't gotten any shorter at 30 something weeks (towards the end) and I was frustrated because I wanted labor to come on it's own before I was induced.

I was about to go read that article but now Alistair's awake


----------



## heart tree

4 cm would be a dream for me. That's a perfect length. I'm hoping for it to be 3 cm on Monday. 

I think your life is still pretty interesting. You just met your sister. You just went to Scotland. And you are definitely cute and fun. This pregnancy has taught me to live in the present more. If I can get through today, then all is good. I think more peak years are waiting to pop up. You might not recognize them as such until you reflect on them later though. That's why it is so important to appreciate the present when possible. Though as we all know, sometimes the present is just shit. Those are the days that I dream about the future.


----------



## NatoPMT

hearty i did something really stupid. I had all my scan letters and results in my pregnancy notes folder, and when i left hospital after having eloise, they took it off me, along with all my pregnancy information. I am really mad about that. I just checked and i have nothing. I am even more mad now. I know it was too short, but not short enough for the nhs to do anything about. It must say somewhere in this thread. Only 2,319 pages to wade through to find it. 

I am defo a silly mummy. I see the other mothers at play group and they are mostly so stony faced. whats the matter with them. There was a new girl last week (from Athens Vic, not that youd know her) and she was silly. Very rare breed silly mums, in my experience

Allie, some settling is necessary, we cant always be chasing dreams. This comes from the person who has changed career direction about 7 times. Its about being happy for me. If youre happy with yourself, i think most circumstances are fine. I used to seek change hoping it would make me happy, but realised that i was just the same person when i got the change and nothing had really changed. I think your parents, the weather in Fargo and the need for friends in a newish town will make things less easy for you. 

Jen: Eloise is a right bruiser, she's 18 pounds now...no small babies for me.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- I would have had a panic attack if Penny swallowed a bead. I'm glad she is ok. We both lie on the floor and at that point she knows it is bed time. Sometimes she will wimper a little when I sing because she knows it is sleepy time but she usually goes down right away:thumbup:


Hearty- I&#8217;m glad they are closely monitoring you. PAL is a scary time but it helps when you have the right support. Penny used to kick me in the cervix all the time and it terrified me until the end when I was praying she would kick right through it. The count down to birth is a million times harder than the 2ww in my opinion!

Nato- Thanks for the gossip! I really enjoyed reading it. I will have to get back on FB to see your nursery! Too bad about John&#8217;s knee&#8230; I hope he has a speedy recovery!

Cesca- That is heartbreaking:nope:. It is hard enough to have a MC but to actually hold your baby in your arms and lose them&#8230; I would never be able to get over that. I feel the same as you&#8230; if I were ever to get pregnant again I don&#8217;t think I would worry as much 

Jenny- congrats on 18 weeks! It is pretty awesome that Paul got to meet Nato & Eloise

Allie- I am jealous too! You and I almost had contact when you came to Colorado last year but I was in New Mexico that weekend. I agree lets meet and have a baby play date at the Cheyenne Mountain Zoo!!! I believe Jaymes will be here over the summer as well so maybe we can include her in the action. There is no way you would catch me at my reunion. All my friends graduated ahead of me and my senior year I met Tim so I didn&#8217;t give much of my time to people in my high school. I will let you know what I find out about hypnotherapy:D

I loved being in highschool and always knew how to have fun but I much prefer the age that I am right now. After/during highschool I was young, naive and didn't really know myself. Now I am confident and know what is important to me. I think people get better with age.

I uploaded some pics of our trip to Pagosa Springs & Easter weekend in my journal if you would like to take a look


----------



## Round2

OMG, I've been trying to read along and catch up, but there's just no point now! I'm so far behind........

Cesca, I can't stop thinking about the SIDS story you told us. It's so disturbing when something like that hits close to home. You're not a bad mother in any way at all. We all have done things that other mother's wouldn't approve of. There's no right or wrong way, just what works for you.

Hearty, I have contractions all the time. They totally freak me out. I hate them! I know that they are normal, but I don't remember them with Maddy. I'm finding that early third trimester is just as nerve wracking as the other trimesters. I thought I'd be able to relax, but I still worry about every little ache and pain.

Nato, I'm amazed by all the SIDS info you know. It's really got me thinking. I really know very little about it, especially for someone having their second child. I really didn't take the risks very seriously last time, but I think that will be different this time. Oh and I love the pictures of nursery. It looks beautiful!!

Allie, I sometimes feel that way too...about having my best years behind me. I think it's true that good years just sneak up on you. I'm hoping this year coming is one of those for both of us. When I look back, the year I had Maddy was one of the best years...but I don't think I knew it at the time.

My all time best year was when I was 24. I just moved to a new city, had my very own apartment, started grad school and started dating my hubby. Oh and I was SKINNY!! Ah, that was good year!!

AFM I'm super, duper busy at work these days and it's probably going to get worse before it gets better. At home we're trying to get started on the nursery and get a bunch of other projects going. It's been pretty hectic to say the least. I'm feeling okay lately. Lots of contractions, aches and pain. I'm feeling particularly chubby and unattractive lately as well. But overall, just happy to have an active little man rolling around in my belly. 

Phew....that update took me like 2 hours to write!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Roundy i didn't read that much, it was too scary but what i did read i remembered out of sheer terror - i mainly googled how to reduce the risk and i also tried to work out what the actual risk was, i think i worked it out to be 1 in 1000 or 2000 cant remember. If the infanticide assumption is true, the risk must actually be much lower. I'm ever so chuffed with the nursery now, it's so warm and snug feeling in there. It feels like a home for her. I feel your pain, im feeling chubby and unattractive 6 months down the line. Make sure you do proper ventilation if you're painting, better still be out when its done and dont come home till its dried. Nothing to be anxious about but it would just be better (just in case you dont know owt about painting fumes too)

Hopesy, you big gossiper. I was going to reply and got caught up trying to heave my old clothes on and failing and crying about it - will do after me tea. I loved the fb pics of Penny, she's got some seriously cool duds as well. i love the skeleton and spotty tights outfit the best. 

stop all making plans to meet in america behind our british backs!! not fair. i want to be involved in everything dont i

i loved school too, apart from all the girls falling out. 16-18 years old was a brilliant time for me. and 32-35 was the 2nd best, but then with 40 topping everything. Eloise is like a squidgy chubby cherry on top.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I hope this is a good year for you as well:thumbup: Your little guy is already starting you off in the right direction.

Nato- I have to wait until I get off work to look at the nursery. Facebook is a no no at work:dohh: That is one of my favorite outfits as well. It is a Nightmare Before Christmas onsie... one of my all time favorite movies. I am excited for summer so I can put her in rompers and pretty little dresses. 

All of you are welcome to come out to Colorado as well:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm failing at catching up too... no point in even trying. Just letting you all know I'm thinking of you and love you. I'm just super busy. Deadlines and whatnot. Sorry! :hugs: all around!


----------



## Jaymes

I just caught up... Too much to comment on it all. I somehow managed to unsubscribe to DD. :( BOO!! 

I'm a plum today! And officially in 2nd trimester! YAY!


----------



## Dazed

Still reading, just not posting. Cheering you all on :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow you lot have been chatty, I've been reading just too busy to post!

I wanna meet some disco girlies, feeling very left out!

Poppy's in a very strict routine, keeps me sane and helps me to know what she wants!

Best years of my life were 17-19, at 17 I packed my bags and left, text my dad that I wouldn't be coming home and I never did! Got myself a flat and partied way too hard for 2 years until Danny came along! Lol.

AFM I'm struggling pretty bad with SPD, things are totally unbearable now, even with strong painkillers I'm finding it hard to do anything! Accupuncture is doing f all, I've pretty much had enough right now! Takes a lot to get me down but I'm broken, hubby's having to enquiry with work to take some leave to help me, totally sucks :-(


----------



## jenny25

I think my spd is back I ft something like rip in my right side right down my bum cheek when I move my right side clicks and freezes up and I e actually gotten stuck ins position and can't move it fecking hurts now I'm getting shooting pains certain ways I move :-( I see my midwife next wed I'm in complete agony with it x


----------



## heart tree

Oh you poor girls with the SPD. Sassers, you are so close to the finish line. 33 weeks down. That baby is giving you a run for your money. You have every right to feel down. The pain sounds unbearable. I can't wait for your baby to be here so you can have some relief.

Rounders, thanks for the reassurance about the contractions. I'm glad I'm not the only one. They really suck, don't they? I haven't had any today. Watch, I'll get one now that I typed this. Congrats on getting to the 3rd tri. I have 3 more weeks in the 2nd tri! I'll be joining you soon.

Hoping, I'd love to meet up. Not sure it will happen, but I would love to if there is an American gathering. Maybe we could make Nato so jealous that she would have to come. And Nato, if you come, you need to pack one of those red squirrels for me.

Vicky, I was just watching the BBC about the Euro Zone and they were showing the riots in Greece. I've seen footage before, but I was shocked all over again. I know you were so close to them. They looked scary. The only kind of riots we have here are unemployed punks who light trash on fire for no good reason.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and hi Megg, Dazy and Jaymie! 

Congrats on plumhood!!!


----------



## Jaymes

:wave: 
I'm having a very emotional annoyed at the world time right now! Mostly it's about me... I put my daughter on the bus this morning in tears because she wouldn't put cream on her face. She has severe excema and is often on oral steroids as well as the daily topicals we use, and she still is in constant agony. I get so frustrated watching her scratch sores all the time, and she is always getting infections due to it! I had a hormonal morning and totally lost it. Now I feel like the worst mom in the world!

Sorry about the early morning moan, just feeling bad about my lack of control and bad behavior.


----------



## heart tree

What mom doesn't lose it with their kids at one time or another? We've all been on the receiving end of it. Losing it every now and again doesn't make you a bad mom. It won't have lasting effects on her. If you were doing it constantly, that would be a different story. Then I would encourage you to try and deal with your feelings. But you are pregnant, hormonal, and you are concerned for your daughter. That might not be exactly how she's thinking about you right now, but she knows you love her.


----------



## Round2

Jaymes....you're not the worst mom in the world. If you were in any way a bad mom, then you wouldn't feel bad about losing your patience with her. Trust me, I've had 35 years experience with a bad mom....you and nobody on this thread is bad mom!!

I want to meet Disco girls too! I propose we meet at the top of the Empire State building on the 5 year anniversay of the start of this thread (June 1st, 2015). Doesn't that sound perfect? I have no doubt I'll see each and everyone of you there!! Ha, ha!


----------



## vickyd

Catched up but totally forgot most of what i read...!!!

Hearty the riots are like the norm for us now! We consider it a given that there is one within a few miles from us every day. Sometimes the tear gas the cops use seeps into our house,especially now that its warm and we leave windows semi open. We are expecting bad riots next month as we have the general election beginning of May. Another reason why i want to move near my moms is the fact that well be pretty far from where all the trouble goes down.

Sorry to hear so many of you are in pain! SPD sucks, i suffered mildly i guess from what i read..

we have our easter this weekend, will be going to the beach house tomorrow. Hero is already there since Wednesday. I miss her loads but my parents wanted to leave and i didnt have any time off work. well at least shes playing on the beach all day and not stuck in Athens. Today is also alex's birthday and we are going out for a meal just the two of us which we havent done in ages.


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed- its good to hear from you! How is everything going?

Sassy & Jenny- sorry to hear you are both so uncomfortable:hugs: Jenny, I used to get those sharp pains in my rear and it was like that the whole time:nope: I had to get my desk at work raised because sitting all the time was not helping the situation. As soon as Penny was born I was back to my old self:thumbup:

Hearty- Yes! Do come. An American meet up does sound wonderful:thumbup:

Jaymes:hugs: I had eczema once really bad on my legs (I have a light version of it every now and then). It was orgasmic to scratch but I ended up with painful sores on my legs because of the constant scratching:nope: Poor thing. The only thing that has helped me is to keep up with my vitamins (maybe try some L-Lysine which is an amino acid that helps promote healthy skin)and I don't take as many hot baths because it makes it worse.

AFM- my baby can finally roll over:happydance: It was amazing:D


----------



## heart tree

Round, 2015, I'll be there. Can you just remind me in a few years! Pregnancy brain is kicking in. I tried to screw the cap of my water bottle into the top of the open ice cream container that I was eating out of last night in an attempt to put the lid back on the container so I would stop eating the ice cream. Needless to say, it didn't work!

Vicky sounds like a great night and weekend coming up for you. Hero is having a fab time I'm quite sure of it. I'm sure she'll light up when she sees you though. I want to go to the beach!

Hoping do we get to see a video of Penny rolling over? So cute!


----------



## hoping:)

Round- that is a wonderful idea! Count me in too:thumbup:

Vicky- the riots sounds scary... I'm sorry you have to live in the middle of it! It sounds like Hero will have a great time playing on the beach. I know I would! Happy birthday to Alex:D My dad's birthday is today as well:thumbup:

Hearty- my camera was dead at the time but I will take some video tonight:thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

jaymes excema is also related to stress. Is your little girl a worrier? I have a friend who suffers really bad outbreaks when shes under stress. No cream or steroid ever helped her, the only thing that seems to work (apart from lack of stress) is homeopathy.


----------



## Dazed

hoping:) said:


> Dazed- its good to hear from you! How is everything going?

Everything is going on my end. Waiting to call and get the results of DH's SA he did yesterday. He's concerned he didn't leave enough of a sample and he fears that a UTI he had about a year ago affected his swimmers. Other than that, still trecking along as ususal and started the pointless OPK's again. 

Jaymes, have you tried Eucerine Calming body wash on her? I get terrible bouts of excema and the only thing that will eventually relieve it is a high moisture body wash. I know I recommended Eucerine, but I'm currently using a newer Dial body wash. I think either of those with the cream may help. Unfortunately, I get most of mine on my boobs, so its embarresing when I HAVE to scratch.


----------



## heart tree

Dazed, I remember seeing Tim's sample and was shocked at how much less it was than I thought. But he had excellent numbers including volume. I think it just looks like a small amount in that big cup. I'm sure he produced enough.


----------



## Dazed

Well, I had a medicine dropper and I put 2ml (low normal) of water in a cup that might have been slightly wider than the cup he used (don't know as I wasn't there). He said it may have been slightly less than that, but for god sake... it was barely any water in the cup. All I know is that regardless of the results, I love him just as much now as I will when we know. If he has swimmers but they aren't enough, we will try vitamins. If he doesn't produce any, than we will deal with it an move on with our lives. If we have been delt a long TTC journey, so be it. I'm just lucky to have him.


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed- I'm so happy he finally decided to get the SA done:thumbup: I'm still rooting for you everyday and hope you get your rainbow very, very soon!!! Have you started temping yet or are you still not sure about doing it? I would do it just for a few cycles so you know for sure when you O. Good luck! I will be thinking of you!

Nato- I looked at Eloise's nursery and it turned out fantastic! I'm so glad you got to keep the cherry blossoms on the wall because that is one of my favorite parts. I also really love the storage unit below the window. I need one of those for Penny


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, 

Dazy, when do you get the results? Fingers crossed. My BIL had a 2 mill SA after a UTI infection that affected his prostate but he now has 3 children. Glad you are gathering all the information together and this SA has now been done. 

Hi Megg busy busy busy

Ive been up the Empire State and got all dizzy and had to hold onto things to stop myself falling over. That would give you all somert to laugh at anyway. I never had vertigo until i went up the WTC and i was fine, then i looked over the edge and nearly collapsed in shock and now i have serious vertigo. 

Vic i heard about the man who set fire to himself in protest in Greece. Horrific. Have you been getting some sleep with Hero on her holidays? I think i asked a few pages back if you had any info about your cycle lengths yet? 

SPD sounds just awful - you all have my admiration that you are coping. 

Thinking about it, i think i had the bum pain too

Hoping: go Penny!! is she going front to back? Eloise knows how to do it but is too lazy. she cant be arsed. Cant blame her really. I am loving the nursery too, John made the storage unit as the window has been boarded up underneath it as there is now an extension on the return that window overlooks. I still have an empty wall in the nursery which is pretty big and needs something doing with it

Jaymes, i think i sent Lucy a scan of my book about eczema, if she still has it she might eb able to forward it to you, i cured myself of yeast allergy using this book. I cant scan it now as im not at work. 

Luce: any news on your af? 

Allie, think you asked what John did, he was training for a charity swim and he did a dodgy turn in the pool and torn some ligaments in his knee - thanks for asking

AFM: i have ewcm. Tempting me. My cycle length has been 28 and 29 for the last 2 months, which is amazing, hasnt been that for about 3 years. Feeling almost ready to start trying. Going to wait another 2 months though. 

Cazza finds out tomorrow if its a blue or pink bump if you hadnt seen on her fb


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Why Another 2 months Nats?

I only have 4 more weeks to suffer, having section or inducement at 37 weeks!x


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I won't know the results for another 6-9days and call my doc to get them. I don't know why I have to wait that long. For goodness sake the test has to be done within an hour I think.


----------



## NatoPMT

oh yes you're right, for motility and stuff, how ridiculous. that makes no sense at all. I am trying to remember how much my BIL's went up with vits etc, and it was significant but his count was so low to start with that it took him nowhere the right levels. 

sassy, ooOOoo only 4 weeks, a) exciting and b) thank goodness! I am waiting cos i just cant face it all again yet, and i am too old to be having 2 babies at the same time and i need to physically recover... I need to build up my vitamin stores and stuff - ive just started taking folic and pregnacare again as lack of vitamins are linked to some serious physical and learning conditions. the other things is that quite frankly, my down theres still dont feel right after forceps. Shudder.

i also need to make decisions about what treatment to get. I mentioned a while ago i cant afford Mr T again, so do i risk no steroids and clexane. <headspin>


----------



## vickyd

Nato i got my period last week and magically my cycle length went up to 28 days!!! looks like i just needed a visit with hot doc to get things going again lol! Im gonna put off having the ten million tests he asked for cause honestly i cant afford them at the moment (they arent covered by NHS) and he said to do them if the short cycles continue.
That man didnt set himself on fire, he shot himself...This was at the most central square, right outside parliment. He left a suicide note basically urging the younger generation to revolt even with extreme violence against our politicians. There are marches and riots everyday in his memory.
just got back from b-day dinner, had way to much to eat and have taken off skirt and put on pregnancy yoga pants...lovely to be able to breath again!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Sassy, 4 more weeks! I can't believe you are going to have a second baby.

Nato, I can't believe you are still not right down there after having Eloise. That scares me. 

Dazed, I can't believe it will take that long! When we did IUI, Tim deposited his sample that morning and I went in a few hours later to get it squirted into me and they gave me all the results.

Vicky, I can't believe you put on pregnancy pants...wait a minute, I can believe that one. I'm going to hang onto mine forever. Soooo comfy.


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry im mixing the nepalese situation into it there. 

great news about the cycle length!! maybe something is afoot as thats happened to me too. the cycle fairies have been at it. lets hope it stays put at the same CD number. 

haha ace at yoga pants. i am still in my maternity jeans. its pissing me off now. i tried my old jeans on and couldnt get them past my knees. My actual knees. 

i just need a dose of mild salmonella to get things off to a better start. i am so fed up of being such a porky fatty bum bum


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty, from what i can see on threads about it, i am unusual in not being right. Most people are fine within weeks. I had a big cut and forceps - at the time the dr said i was very bruised even for straight after birth. I have a bigger scar than most people say they have on forums, mine is about 3 inches long. I think you'd be unlucky to have the undercarriage damage i have. I do know a couple of people who had to have their stitches redone though, i think i might have needed that but i havent asked to be checked - i have a bit of skin 'missing' like a semi circle hole in what should a a straight line of skin if you get me - not sure of thats normal. I didnt dare look until about 6 weeks ago

edt- actually maybe 2 inches long rather than 3


----------



## vickyd

Hey i just managed to button up my pre-pregnancy (1st pregnancy) seven jeans last week!!! Too bad seven jeans arent so hip anymore...

Maternity clothes should never be thrown away! They are the most soft and comfy clothing I have ever worn!


----------



## NatoPMT

i have some amazing fake seven jeans i got from bangkok, they were 400 baht and i loved them with all my heart. 

i am so envious. well done - thats such an achievement. how much have you lost in total? I have now still lost 8 pounds, i put 2 back on. I still have 20 to go. 

my maternity jeans will be burned the moment i dont need them. i am starting to hate the sight of them and the fact they mean my ass is still enormous.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I know it's crazy right! It's crept up on me way too quickly! Having 2 babies under 1 will be a breeze compared to this pain! My poor hubby is having to take leave from work to care for me and poppy, pregnancy couldn't suck anymore!

NATO - couldn't you get those drugs on the nhs? See you doc or get referred to a consultant and demand the goods?! 

I can't wait to burn my mat clothes, I never ever ever want to be this fat again!

So excited for cazza's scan tomorrow, I'm guessing another prince for her :wohoo:


----------



## heart tree

Nato your post made me squeeze my vagina really hard! Ouch. That's just not fair. Makes me kind of glad Tim is circumcised. At least he suffered some genital pain at some point in his life! :haha: Men have it too easy.

Vicky you go with your Seven jeans. You can bring them back. If the 80's fashion can come back into style then so can Seven jeans. And I honestly didn't know they went out of style. 

I'm slightly dreading getting weighed tomorrow at the doctors. My last weigh in 3 weeks ago was my heaviest ever. And I know I've gained. I'm about to go into uncharted weight territory and I'm scared. I know there's a baby in there, but something about seeing yourself heavier than you've ever been is disturbing.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- she is rolling from belly to back... she gets very lazy on her back and will only reach across to get a toy:dohh: You undercarriage description made me shudder as well... poor Nato:nope: I hope next time the birth will be a lot easier:thumbup: Before I said no more kids for me but I went to a psychic last friday when my sisters were in town (most of the details in my journal) and he said there were more children in my future:wacko: I would normally not think anything of it but he was so spot on with everything else. Tim was terrified of the thought:dohh:

Wow, Sassy! You flew throught this pregnancy! 

Dazed- I love your attitude:thumbup: You so deserve the most amazing kid ever! I hope hubby's sample is good. I was really worried about Tim's because he has smoked the green stuff for a few years but he was perfect and the specialist had no problem with him continuing (tim has a license so it is all legit:thumbup:)

Vicky- you live in a whole other world! It is so scary that is happening and you live in the thick of it! 

Maternity clothes- I love them! They were the comfiest things ever!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Morning girls

Sassers: I am going to see my GP before i start TTC to see if i can get anything Mr T prescribed. I got progesterone, clexane and steroids from him, plus aspirin i can get myself. The clexane is expensive so without a diagnosis for clotting, i doubt the nhs will prescribe. I was prescribed it for killer cells which the nhs dont really agree with. The steroids are very cheap and not a problem to pay for, but they are a hardcore drug with side effects which would reduce the likelihood of prescription, again espec as the nhs dont fully treat killer cells. My diagnosis for killer cell activity is also not agreed with by the NHS, i only have blood levels, not uterine level diagnosis, which also means, do i trust that diagnosis? Lawa had her uterine levels tested but it was a trial not widely available treatment

so i have a dilemma, well actually not really, because i cant afford Mr T again, it cost a lot of money and i cant go into central london every day, waiting around for hours for blood tests that cost £2-3000 a month and appointments and scans etc with a young baby


I see Cazza is expecting a girl - amazing news

Hearty, if i described the aftermath you would be cringing and squirming all right. I think the aftermath was worse than the birth for me - which weirdly, i could cope with and took pretty much in my stride. I thought id freak out and lose it but the hypnobirthing defo helped me - i did 18 hours with no relief at all, not even water or gas/air. I was freaked out by how heavy i got too. I just kept on going up and up and up. 

Hoping, i loved maternity clothes until i became stuck in them forever and ever. Now i am sick of the sight of them - i had to upgrade to elasticated waists at 8 weeks cos of the steroids, and over a year later i am still in them. Out damned maternity clothes 

Why do you only want 1 out of interest? I might be stuck at 1 cos of my age, so am interested to hear why you would choose that and see if i can take that attitude too


----------



## Jaymes

vickyd said:


> jaymes excema is also related to stress. Is your little girl a worrier? I have a friend who suffers really bad outbreaks when shes under stress. No cream or steroid ever helped her, the only thing that seems to work (apart from lack of stress) is homeopathy.

She is not a worrier, nor is she an unhappy child, she is always smiling and usually getting into trouble doing it! I'd say if there was any emotional issue with her it'd be an anger issue. She can be quite violent with her brother when angry... I've not tried any homeopathy specifically for her excema, but I may pick up some rescue remedy just to see if it helps at all!



hoping:) said:


> Jaymes:hugs: I had eczema once really bad on my legs (I have a light version of it every now and then). It was orgasmic to scratch but I ended up with painful sores on my legs because of the constant scratching:nope: Poor thing. The only thing that has helped me is to keep up with my vitamins (maybe try some L-Lysine which is an amino acid that helps promote healthy skin)and I don't take as many hot baths because it makes it worse.

I've not tried lysine either... She is prone to horrible mouth sores too, so maybe there is an imbalance! Thanks!



Dazed said:


> Jaymes, have you tried Eucerine Calming body wash on her? I get terrible bouts of excema and the only thing that will eventually relieve it is a high moisture body wash. I know I recommended Eucerine, but I'm currently using a newer Dial body wash. I think either of those with the cream may help. Unfortunately, I get most of mine on my boobs, so its embarresing when I HAVE to scratch.

I don't use any soaps of any kind on her, I make her laundry detergent and she washes with soap free moisturizing cream. No suds for her at all! :/ (I can't imagine the pain of having itchy breasts.:nope:)



NatoPMT said:


> Jaymes, i think i sent Lucy a scan of my book about eczema, if she still has it she might eb able to forward it to you, i cured myself of yeast allergy using this book. I cant scan it now as im not at work.

Do you know the name of the book? I don't mind looking for it locally or getting a copy off eBay or something. I've had suspicions it could be a food allergy, but no clue what as it has never shown on a skin or blood test before. We've never tried cutting out yeast, but she may have had it tested... 

(Drumming fingers). You ladies have given me loads of info... Thanks!

I feel like the only time I have for bnb is early morning these days so I'm missing loads of posts! :( I'd love to meet at the empire state building!


----------



## Dazed

Jaymes said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Jaymes, have you tried Eucerine Calming body wash on her? I get terrible bouts of excema and the only thing that will eventually relieve it is a high moisture body wash. I know I recommended Eucerine, but I'm currently using a newer Dial body wash. I think either of those with the cream may help. Unfortunately, I get most of mine on my boobs, so its embarresing when I HAVE to scratch.
> 
> I don't use any soaps of any kind on her, I make her laundry detergent and she washes with soap free moisturizing cream. No suds for her at all! :/ (I can't imagine the pain of having itchy breasts.:nope:)QUOTE]
> 
> The Eucerine isn't really a body wash. It doesn't suds up like soap and I think there is only a very mild cleanser in it. But I understand. Its a beotch to live with and DH always feels so bad for me when I have a bad breakout. When I got my first bout of it when I was around 19 it was on my neck. It always looked like DH had attacked my neck with a vaccum.Click to expand...


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> I have a bad breakout. When I got my first bout of it when I was around 19 it was on my neck. It always looked like DH had attacked my neck with a vaccum.

sounds like a nookie badge to me :haha:

jaymes

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Most-Impor...=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1334324273&sr=1-9

its a brilliant book, it helps you to link all the conditions you know and dont know you have to find causes and treatments. For my mushroom allergy, it linked leaky gut, sugar overload (Lindt), thrush and candida...so i cut down on sugar and got supplements to heal my gut lining and now i can eat an accidental mushroom without my face blowing up - it still happens occasionally (every couple of years i get hives) but im no longer intolerant to things like quorn and no longer get thrush. 

its a very clever book.


----------



## NatoPMT

hmm just looked up RA and it links to leaky gut, candida, sugar and over consumption of aubergine, tomato, peppers and potatoes - which i eat by the bucketload. Really must go and see my GP about my joints and stop faffing.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- Originally I wanted at least 2 but after going through what we did to get Penny Im not sure if I could put Tim through that again and I dont want Penny to see the emotional toll it takes on us. I just dont want to push my luck. Also, I just dont know if I could ever love another baby the way that I love Penny. I feel like I wouldnt be able to give the next one the same attention that I am able to give Penny. Silly I know. Im sure that would probably all change if I did have another but I just dont know. Tim was an only child and he loved it! He has only ever wanted 1. I thought being an only child would be boring but he always has had very good friends that he has kept into adulthood and sees as his extended family. They were all in our wedding and 2 of them are Pennys godparents. If we were to have a surprise baby we would be very happy. I just dont ever want to TTC again and I definitely wouldnt think about another until Penny is at least a couple years old. I feel that with one child we can be as attentive as she needs us to be and I can be the best mother that I know how to be. Right now it is a quality over quantity thing. :shrug: 

Jaymes- I get cold sores and the L-Lysine helps to clear it right up:thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

So much to catch up on was out yesterday and had my brother his gf and her little boy over today.

Nato yep I still have the email and can send it to you jaymes if you would like. Have you tried cutting out diary or wheat see if that helps here. I have to be very careful of both and dont really eat anything with wheat ot gluten in and my diary is very restricted. My eczema is very up and down and has been since being pregnant but I think it is due to hormonal changes it was under control untill I came of the pill and then was horrific and being pregnant made it worse. Its still bad now the itching can be inbearable. I use a emolliant and have strong steiods creams have been on so many courses of antibiotics in fact just completed a course.

I cant remember everything I read sorry Nato I think you asked about AF nope still no sign of it :dohh: Ive cut down on breatsfeeds as Ben is having 3 soild meals a day and have started to introduce a formula feed.

Round yes yes yes to meeting on top of the empire state building I'll be there what a great idea.

Oh and yes to dicso meet ups I want to meet all you lovely ladies.

Nato Im going to be coming home in june I think for a few days so steve can redo our bathroom and was thinking if you were about maybe Benjamin and I could come up to london and see you & elosie.

Sorry to all you girls suffering from spd it sound horrific.

Sassy 4 weeks wow not long till you meet little milo :happydance:

Congratulations Cazza so happy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Dazed good luck :thumbup: when steve did his test we had to wait 2 weeks for the results and then he had to repeat them.

Vicky I hope you find somewhere close to your parents. Good news your cycles have sorted themselves out hot doc is good!! Are you thinking of trying for number 2?


----------



## Round2

Dazed - I got knocked up with pathetic sperm! He only had 6 million post wash - the bare mininum to do IUI was 5 million. So even if it is bad sperm, there's till hope. Also, if it does come back low my doc raved about a vitamin called Fertility Aid for Men.

Nato - I had a big rip after giving birth. Can't remember how big it was, but I know it was quite big. It took a good 6 months till things felt right down there. But it does get better.....hopefully in time for some baby making!

Vicky - I really need to see a picture of this hot doc! I'm picturing George Clooney.

Hoping - See I was an only child and I've been obsessed with making sure my DD wasn't. But I think that is more a result of the fact that I had a crappy childhood. It sounds like Tim had a great experience and you can give that same thing to Penny. I have to warn you though, you're going to get alot of annoying people telling you to hurry up and give your dd a sibling. I was in a meeting a work once when somebody gave me a lecture about giving my daughter sibling....coincidently I was pregnant at the time and found out the next day that I had miscarried for the 3rd. I almost jumped that lady when I saw her in the hallway the next time.

So should we start a countdown till our Disco meet up! Ha, I wonder how many disco babies will be born by then?


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Round! I am already getting crap about it now. I am asked on a daily basis when we are going to give Penny a brother or sister. I would have smacked that lady! How dare she:growlmad: 

Things may change but for now I say only one but who knows what will happen. If Penny wanted a sibling I would definitely reconsider it and as she gets older and is no longer a baby we may miss the baby phase. I grew up with my younger sister (Kris) and have an older half sister (Shannon). I don't really get along with Kristen because we are polar opposites and she is only a constant source of worry for me. I love her but sometimes it is hard to be patient with her. When I was younger I was constantly giving up things to make her happy. 


I had a horrible scare with Penny last night. She woke up early so I brought her back to our bed. 10 minutes later she starts flailing her arms & legs and sounded like she was choking:shock: She started bawling so I know she was breathing but for a seconde I panicked because she was panicking. When I originally brought her to bed her nose was a little stuffy but she was breathing fine so I didnt suck out her nose. I did suck out her nose after she calmed down. I'm not sure if she swallowed mucus or something but it terrified me:cry: She is just fine now but it was awful. Have any of you had this happen with your LO? Do babies automatically breath through their mouths?


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping, Sassy and I had a very similar conversation re: not being able to imagine loving another baby. Re: the toll it might take, for me, i dont think it will be as bad 2nd time round as i do have Eloise, i can understand a) it might be for others and b) i might actually find it is when i get there. 

*I feel like I wouldnt be able to give the next one the same attention that I am able to give Penny. Silly I know*

I am really worried about this. They say that if you have a 2nd child before the 1st is 18 months then it can (may) impact the development of the 1st child as they need 18 months of sole care. So what about the 2nd child, who NEVER has sole care? I am a 2nd child and im a right mess up, and most of the younger children i know are the wayward ones. I mean some people actually have 2 at once. 

Unfortunately i dont have the luxury of waiting a few years but i defo would if i could. I dont want Eloise to be an only child but if she is, i will hopefully deal with it ok, I have a beautiful little girl and am very grateful for her.

sounds like your younger sis is pretty demanding. I argued with my sister, but not like that and i am so glad she's around now (although she's starting to get a bit like my mum). Do you think your sis is like that through parenting or because its who she is...? with your experience and Tim's i can see why 1 child sounds attractive. Its always your own choice and no one else's, but you can make your experience what you want it to be, with 1 or 6 children. It doesnt have to be for penny how it was for you. But you can make it for her how Tim's was if thats your choice. 

Not sure what was going on with Penny. Glad shes ok and it was just momentary. She mightve inhaled a bit of spit - prob a one off so dont worry. she mightve inhaled a feather from the bed or mucus anything. At what point do you have to suck out her nose? ive never done that

Luce: would LOVE to see you - yes of course!! Is home Essex? If its nice we can hang round the back garden but i will be keeping my eye on Ben near Eloise. I dont want any broken hearts.

Rounders thanks v much, i feel a bit better knowing that you took 6 months to heal properly. I am not quite there yet but its good to know im not alone in taking a long time to heal - im not freakishly unhealed. 

Its unbelievable that aquaintances think they have the right to lecture you about having more children. Your story just highlights that...she doesnt know whats going on in your life or what choices you make / have made for you. I have to admit, i used to ask people if they were going to have children, but now i know better...but _lecturing_ people??? judging them? tut bloody tut


----------



## hoping:)

so I've been running last night over and over in my mind. Right before bed I gave Penny her bottle and added some rice cereal. Originally I was told this was ok but now after researching some more some experts say not to because it can be a choking hazard. I gave her a 5 oz bottle and then 3 oz with rice cereal. It took her 45 minutes to drink 2 oz of formula/rice cereal and she was sucking the entire time I'm guessing because the hole was too small. I wonder if she just got lots of air in her tummy and that is what caused her to choke/gasp for air hours later? :shrug: Either way I am NEVER doing that again!


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I'm glad I'm not the only one who worries about having/not having a 2nd child. You are right. I can make the experience what I want it to be. I think we will hold off making any major decisions for a couple years and see how Penny is adjusting. What you said about the 2nd child is true in many cases... especially with my little sister.

Regarding my younger sister:

Spoiler
I think my sister is the way she is because of how we were brought up and my dad also thinks she is mentally unstable (I have an entry in my journal where I talked about her last episode) and it really scares us sometimes. My parents were good to us but they didn't give us a lot of responsibility. The only thing they expected was good grades and for us to excel at sports. They did everything else. I was always independent so was able to take care of my self but my sister still lives at home and my parents pay her bills and care for her kids unless they are with their dad. She recently admitted she no longer wants her kids and it breaks my heart:nope: She was the happiest kid I knew until we moved to Colorado in 2000 and then she sunk into a depression, talked about suicide and just never came out of it. She has been to therapy and has been on meds but has no desire to make it work. She takes advantage of people, lies, has no self worth and doesn't care at all. It really upsets me because she is a beautiful, intelligent girl with so much potential. I've tried reaching out to her many times but she just spits back in my face.


----------



## NatoPMT

Crikey. I do remember you talking about this before. Not wanting her children is hardcore, Im so sorry you have to deal with this. 

do you think the lack of responsibility has had that much terrible consequence? does she say what she feels has led her to this place? what was the trigger with the move to colorado? Im sure you've been over all this a million times so i understand if you dont want to talk about it. 

I have never given eloise any cereal. I'm starting to think i don't know what i'm doing, with this lack of routine and im worried about weaning as i dont have a clue.


----------



## Jaymes

NATO Eloise is not quite 6 months old... So it is perfectly fine to not have given her solids! I started Lexi at about this time, but not in a bottle. She enjoyed it, and it was pretty runny the first few times, but after that it didn't take long for her to move to finger foods. Now she wants everything anyone else has!


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I don't mind talking about it but it is very lengthy. I could probably right a book about it but I will keep it short. I would say all of it has had a play on how she turned out but the move was hard on her and when everything started to unravel:nope: When we moved from the Reservation (In New Mexico- it is 99% full Native Americans) she was not used to not knowing everyone. It was a culture shock and she withdrew into herself. We all went to family counseling over it. That was what started this downward spiral:nope: Before that she was the happiest kid I knew. She always had a good joke and loved making people laugh. We still get glimpses of this but now it is overshadowed by her self destructive behavior:nope:

Jaymes- I usually give Penny rice cereal in a bowl so I'm just going to stick with that:thumbup: I just started to give it to her once a day but I think I may hold off until she reached 6 months because she doesn't seem entirely ready. Her eyes are glued on our food when we eat so I know she has interest but she still has the tongue reflex and pushes most of it out. She does get super excited when she sees the rice cereal though and smiles throughout the whole feeding session. It is the cutest thing:cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Hey everyone. Just got home from the hospital. Everything is ok, but they wanted to monitor me for premature labor. Which I'm not having thank god.

My whole update is in my journal if you want to read. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-blooming-after-4-losses-46.html#post17047973

I'm exhausted. Will catch up tomorrow. xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs:

Happy V day glad all went well :happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Bollocks just lost the massive post I wrote :grr: havent got time to rewrite it as off out for a walk as its sunny I'll be back later!!


----------



## Megg33k

:waves: Hi girls! Just popping in. Not caught up, sorry. :hugs: though!


----------



## LucyJ

Happy Birthday Vicky :cake:


----------



## hoping:)

Happy birthday Vicky!!! I hope you are having an amazing day:flower:


----------



## Allie84

Happy Birthday, Vicky!!! :cake: I hope you're having a fun day...well, night, now.

Hearty, just read your post! What a day. You have been very thoroughly checked out..it's pretty safe to say baby girl is doing very well!! Have you gotten results of your GTT yet? FX you don't get GD like I did, blehh.

Nato, I didn't know you tore so badly. So did I. While Eloise was born by forceps, Alistair was born by vacuum. I also had to be cut and then I tore further (4th degree). I was against getting cut; I wanted to 'tear' naturally but in the moment I felt I couldn't say no. My recovery was amazingly smooth considering it was fourth degree. I mean, I was tender for a long time and I think my ladybits look and feel a bit different....also, I've only had sex twice since Alistair was born. My vagina doesn't feel the same anymore and I think I'm scarred (emotionally). 

That's my big fear with having a second....that I will have another traumatic birth. I also didn't have pain relief for 18 hours...but mine wasn't by choice, it didn't work on me. Another thing I'm afraid of for a second baby. I've been told given my first birth I can elect to have a c-section, but that scares me more. Not sure what to think. 

Hoping, Alistair has aspirated spit before. It was the first day I gave him vitamin drops. I called the out of hours doctor who laughed at me and told me everyone has aspirated and it won't be the last time it happens to Alistair. She wasn't worried. 

Lucy, I hate when I lose posts! Hope it was a nice walk.

Dazed, good luck for hubby's SA. How strange you don't get results right away!!! Must everything have so much red tape?

Nato, I'm also unsure how to commence weaning. Alistair was giving one TBSP of rice cereal but I don't know where to go from there?


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I would be scared for a second baby too after what you went through. Hell, I'm scared for the first and I haven't even given birth yet. It sounds like you need more time to heal before trying again. The good thing is you have age on your side.

I found out today I passed the glucose test. I had a feeling I would, but am feeling really relieved. I'm celebrating with ice cream. :haha:

Sorry, I haven't read back. It's been a long few days waiting for my scan today.

Here's my update from my journal:

The cervix is still holding stable at 2.6. No funneling. No change when I bear down. Everything is tight and closed. It's just on the shorter side. The doctor who reviewed the scan said she wasn't worried. They want to see me again in 4 weeks instead of 2 weeks. It looks more and more likely that I just have a short cervix.

They did another full round of measurements on the baby even though they aren't required to. Fine by me. She's measuring 2 days ahead at 24+5. She weighs 1 pound 10 ounces. All of her organs and limbs looked perfect. I made them look between the legs again. Still a girl. I could see it very clearly. The amniotic fluid measured 13.6. Anything between 8-18 is considered normal. Between week 20-35, the average fluid for most women is 14, so we're right on target. All in all, everything was very reassuring. I'm waiting for my doctor to call me with next steps. I think I would like to continue working from home and rest as much as possible, but allow myself more time up and about. I think that will be good for my mental health and will make me feel more normal.

I posted bump pics and scan pics on the front page, but I'll put the scan pics here too. 


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/42a67ba9.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/938edc76.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, and Happy Birthday Vic! I hope you got drunk and did crack.


----------



## Megg33k

Happy Belated B-day, Vicky! :hugs:

Love the scans, Amanda! :thumbup:

I'm personally on :cloud9: after having met one of the people I obsess over on Saturday! I keep watching video clips of when I got to talk to him! :haha: It's pathetic, but I'm so excited. <3 John Barrowman!


----------



## vickyd

Thanks all for the b-day wishes!!

Hearty very good news on the cervix! And what great AF levels! Mine were 8 at your stage and by week 33 they were down to 4!

I had a good easter weekend, ate way too much and now have to seriously get back to my diet regime Grrr... Hero had a great time at the beach, although she ate way too much sand for my liking lol! She was ready to dive in the water but it was too cold so I let her waddle up to her knees only. Hopefully next month the water will be warmer and she can start swimming lessons. I really hate swimming pools so I havent taken her yet. I find them really gross and figure i have the sea at my feet why take her to the germ pool?

My SIL gave birth last Thurday. I went to see her and she had managed to alienate herself from the 2 other girls in her room. She was breastfeeding when i went and was gloating about how easy it was for her whereas the other two were having a hard time. Apparently she has a natural instinct for it and the others cant do it even after breastfeeding classes. I was there for 30 minutes and she had her som on her left boob the whole time. I asked her if maybe she should do as the midwives recommend and nurse max 15 minutes from each boob but she said i have no clue as i didnt breastfeed. Fastforward a couple days and she has given the baby formula as she is sure her supply is low. Obviously she hasnt tried the advice of midwives since she knows best and oh yeah has "instinct". Whatever, she is totally insane and worth the hassle.


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a right nutter, Vicky!


----------



## Round2

Hearty, this all sounds quite optimistic. I know you're still worried, but it really sounds like she's in there nice and snug. Love the pics, she looks adorable already.

Vicky, your SIL is a piece of work. Poor you, I can't imagine having someone like that in my family.

So jealous you live near the ocean. Our beaches are always closed due to 'high bacteria levels'. Needless to say, I avoid them when the bacteria levels are low too!

Megg, nice to see you around. I have no idea who that person is that you met...but I'm glad you're so happy to have met him.

Allie/Nato, I had a hard time with weaning. It didn't happen till nearly 14 months. Maddy hated the rice cereal...and pretty much everything else till she was at least a year old. I thought she was going to be BFing till she was teenager....then low and behold...she just stopped and didn't need it anymore. Just try your best, regardless, it will happen eventually.

AFM, I had my 18th ultrasound for this pregnancy yesterday! Yes, I actually counted them. Everything looks good. My little man is growing well (as his mommy). He's almost 3lbs now and is in the 50th percentile for weight. My doc is guessing another 7lb baby. Thank goodness, my hubby was 11lbs, I was worried that I got off easy the first time around.

I finally took a lump/bump pic....I'm not wearing a bra so try to ignore the girls hanging down!!


Spoiler


----------



## Megg33k

Your bump looks great! Yay for a good ultrasound and a healthy little boy! :)

Uhm... He's beautiful! He's an actor on stage and screen, as well as a singer/dancer/all around entertainer. He's the most beautiful human being I've ever laid eyes on! LOL Here: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJYUwC9E0kI

Some of what he's saying is actually directed at ME in that video :haha: 3 of the things he says, to be exact! LOL


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Great bump rounders, carrying very neat. You getting uncomfy yet?

Hope your all ok, sorry I've not been around much I ended up spending most of the weekend in hospital having contractions, I was given an injection to make them stop and thankfully they have and I haven't dilated so I'm now on strict bed rest, seeing my consultant tomorrow.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Great bump rounders, carrying very neat. You getting uncomfy yet?

Hope your all ok, sorry I've not been around much I ended up spending most of the weekend in hospital having contractions, I was given an injection to make them stop and thankfully they have and I haven't dilated so I'm now on strict bed rest, seeing my consultant tomorrow.x


----------



## NatoPMT

hahah @ barrowman obsessing. which 3 things? 

Hearty, BabyGirlH is gorgeous!!! You can tell from the pics, she's absolutely beautiful! In fact i might be a bit biased here, but she looks a bit like Eloise on her 3D pics, and i think Eloise is completely beautiful. 

Allie, ach i didnt know you'd been through similar either. my bits dont feel the same, they don't look the same. Crikey the pain relief didnt work? Mine failed at about 30 hours for 4 hours and it was absolutely horrific because of the drip and Eloise being back to back. I know the idea of it all happening again is terrifying - i think 'wow i cant believe i actually did that' and the thought of it again is scary. Just don't worry about it for now. I guess if / when you decide to try again, discussing the pain relief options and why it didn't work will be the most important thing. I eventually had to have a spinal block, which is what they give for a c-section as my epidural failed....if you have that then you can still give birth the usual way but the lack of feeling is why i had to have forceps...even though i could feel the contractions. What i'm saying in a round about way is that you can have the c-section pain relief without a c-section. 

On the weaning, i haven't given eloise any cereals at all, just fruit and some vegetables. I am finding this site quite useful

https://wholesomebabyfood.momtastic.com/babyfirstfoods.htm

I have started to prepare purees and freeze them now, eloise was constipated for days this week so i made some prune puree and have been giving her that every day which she loves. Im a bit confused by it all still though

Vic, i did snigger at your sil coming a cropper, not that its very nice of me nor good for the baby, but i am sick of The Righteous Ones. 

Rounders you look amazing! You lot all look/ed bloody great, i was a total whale with a big fat face. Eloise is actually loving every food i have given her so far. The only thing she wasnt keen on was plum, it made her pull faces due to tartness. Glad BabyBoyR is doing well, have we discussed names yet or are you refusing to discuss like hearty and keeping us all in the dark. 

Sassy - crikey, sorry to hear that! so glad they got them to stop, thats amazing they did that - any ideas what caused it? you take it easy and update us with what the consultant says tomorrow. 

For me...i went to see the dr at my practice (lots of GPs so often see different ones) with Eloise on Monday and she was great, she remembered me from when i was ttc and said she'd looked up me and had been delighted to see i was pregnant. I asked her about the steroids and she said that if i can get letters from Mr T then the NHS might prescribe me steroids etc if i get pregnant again - i am very, very chuffed with this news. They might not, but it means i prob will get some of the meds at least. 

i have to go now because i am supposed to be mopping the floor and i am not. I am discoing.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> hahah @ barrowman obsessing. which 3 things?

"Just hold on to it and pretend it's me"... "There's a big gay reason to watch that"... the one about throwing River out vs threesome (right after those)... I suggested throwing River from the TARDIS (that was my voice, if you listen closely lol) I don't know who yelled threesome, but I cringe at the thought. :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, welcome to the bed rest club. How scary for you. I hope they were able to stop the contractions. Were you given magnesium? I saw a woman on TV start contractions and bleeding at 33 weeks. They gave her magnesium and bed rest and stopped the contractions for 3 more weeks. She gave birth to a healthy baby. I know how hard bed rest is. Strict bed rest is even harder. I hope you have a lot of support. 

Meggles I don't even know who this guy is. I feel old. I'm going to watch that video. Glad you got to meet him though!

Vic, your SIL sounds crazy. She'll be the one who ends up suffering the most from her self righteous attitude. Glad you had a great time at the beach and ate too much!

Rounders, you look amazing! You kept talking about how huge you were. I think your bump is perfect. 

Nato thanks. Eloise is beautiful and I think baby Hearty will be too. I can't wait to see more fat on her face. Next scan is in a month so she should look even chubbier. 

Great need about your GP. I hope you get the meds and find yourself knocked up again soon. I can't believe how much you endured for the birth of Eloise. Women are the most amazing creatures. Men don't hold a candle to us. 

My doctor is giving me a little more freedom. I can be up and about for a few hours twice a day. It will allow me to work from home but will give me a little more of a life. My big activity planned today is to go to the post office and mail my extra progesterone to a B&B woman. I'm living dangerously.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

No idea what caused them, they said maybe I'd over done it but considering I can hardly walk that definately weren't the case! Bed rest sucks even more so with a demanding 10 month but I have to do what's required to keep lil man in there a bit longer! I'm not sure what I was given hearty, it was an injection? I was too just freaking out about getting home to poppy!

Will update tomorrow for sure. 3 weeks to go at the most though :wohoo:


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, they might have given you magnesium for the contractions and steroids to help the baby's lungs develop in case you deliver early. Bed rest does suck. It sounds so nice, until you have to do it. And I can't imagine doing it with a 10 month old. I have a hard enough time with my 42 year old husband! LOL!

Hang in there honey. You are in the home stretch. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Round2

Wow Sassy, I'm sorry to hear about all the contractions. I'm glad your cervix is still closed though. So how do you do bedrest with a 10 month old? Do you have someone to help?

You're sooo close! I can't believe it - it seems like we just found out you were pregnant yesterday!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I have some one to help me, either mil, sil, etc, Danny's been given dependent leave with work so he can come and go as he pleases but he's got such a lot on that's he's having to go in most days! Yesterday I was alone until 3pm, Danny made Poppy's lunch and mine abs left everything in the living room for me, I laid on the sofa while she played, watched tv etc! I only got up to change her nappy or put her down for a nap, it's really difficult!

I feel soooooo guilty on poppy, I've not been able to take her up any groups, play dates, swimming or soft play for ages, poor baby :-(
Danny hit mothercare yesterday and bought her silly amounts of new toys so she won't get bored, bless him.x


----------



## LucyJ

Ok going to attempt a post steve has done an update on the ipad and its been playing up so have been reading but not posting anything longer than a few sentences as it seems to have a nerves breakdown but fingers crossed its sorted.
 
Allie we had a lovely walk thank you we went along the seafront and took Benjamin onto the beach for the first time he coped much better with it than when we put him on grass which he did not like.

Nato that sounds great he wont brake any hearts may steal a few though especially with that smile of his :haha: My parents are in west sussex we get the train into waterloo and then tube where ever we need to.

Nato and Allie I would say just go at your own and babies pace with the weening and trust yourself. I got really stressed our about weening after talking to the health visitor I ended up ignorning what she said and doing what I felt was right (with a bit of help from my mum) and things have been much easier. I went slow to start with introducing different flavours slowly then combing them I didnt introduce meat or dairy untill after 7 months. We did have a bit of a blip before easter were he was refusing food I think it was because the food was to bland as over easter we tried him with the food my mum was cooking and he loved it, so now I try where possible to have him eat with us. Ive stopped freezing massive batches now as I have a brain like a sieve and forget to take stuff out. I offer him finger food. Good luck.

Amanda baby hearty is beautiful love all the pictures.

Round you look fab gorgeous bump.

Sassy sorry to hear you've had a scare but glad all is ok rest up which cant be easy with a 10 month old, is danny at home with you? Hopefully the next few weeks will go quickly for you.

Hoping thats really interesting about having a reading done and her seeing more children I had my palm read when I was at uni and she said I would have 3 children 2 boys and a girl! Im sorry things are difficult with your sister must be so hard for your family :hugs:

Megg love the video :thumbup:

Vicky your sil amazes me just dont get her why wouldnt you take the advice she is crazy. I remember having a talk about bf at my antenatal group and they kept on saying the mum & baby have to learn its not just going to happen straight away.

Benjamin had an eye appointment on mon which was a follow up he had one at about 4 months and he did really well. She is pleased with him and has no concerns about his eyes now but due to a family history he'll be seen again at just over 2 yrs old. I also got him weighed and he his now 15lb 2oz. I got told by a hv that he wont sleep through the night untill he's over 16lbs apparatently thats the magic number for being able to sustain themselves through the night it'll be interesting to see if when he hits 16lbs he started sleeping through I wont hold my breath though :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

I haven't read back yet but I just had to share this. It makes me sick. :( Warning, it's disturbing:

https://news.yahoo.com/nurse-accused-baby-abduction-had-miscarried-194810125.html

I just can't even imagine. :nope: I can't even imagine sitting there, dying, as your baby is taken away from you.


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> Allie, ach i didnt know you'd been through similar either. my bits dont feel the same, they don't look the same. Crikey the pain relief didnt work? Mine failed at about 30 hours for 4 hours and it was absolutely horrific because of the drip and Eloise being back to back. I know the idea of it all happening again is terrifying - i think 'wow i cant believe i actually did that' and the thought of it again is scary. Just don't worry about it for now. I guess if / when you decide to try again, discussing the pain relief options and why it didn't work will be the most important thing. I eventually had to have a spinal block, which is what they give for a c-section as my epidural failed....if you have that then you can still give birth the usual way but the lack of feeling is why i had to have forceps...even though i could feel the contractions. What i'm saying in a round about way is that you can have the c-section pain relief without a c-section.

Yep, Alistair was also back to back AND I was on the drip (pitocin) AND I was given three failed narcotics which for some reason provided zero pain relief either but rendered me completely useless (I could barely speak or stay conscious...I would wake up in horrific pain through a contraction and then basically pass out). The epidural failed AND the spinal block failed. The spinal block is why I ended up with a spinal headache. Eventually, a different anesthesiologist got me a working epdural (at 9 cms dialated) but I still pushed for four hours and that's why I had the vacuum...he just didn't want to come out, even after four hours of pushing. I shudder remembering the birth!


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Im glad you are able to post again. I hope your reading comes true and you get another boy and a little girl! Job well done to Ben passing his eye exam & very interesting about the 16 pound rule Penny has to be that weight by now and she has been doing a better job at STTN. Thank you for your concern about my sister. We love her & hopefully she will snap out of it soon. 

Allie- I feel better knowing your doc told you aspirating wasnt unusual. Your birth was certainly traumatic and I really hope the next time is a lot easier on you. I would be worried too but with Penny I had unique circumstances that are unlikely to repeat. If I was told that with the next one I would have to for sure endure a 28 hour labor again I would be terrified! Even though I was completely against an epidural I caved at 23/24 hours and it was complete heaven I cant imagine it not working:nope:. I had a 2nd degree tear & pushed for 20 minutes so my heart really goes out to you:hugs:. You are a real trooper (As well as Nato)! The next one better just fall out after what you went through for Alistair! 

Megg- I am so happy you got to meet your obsession and have an actual conversation!!! Good for you getting it on video:thumbup:

Vicky- funny about Hero eating way too much sand:haha:. You SIL does sound a bit looney I feel bad for her child who has to grow up with such a crazy mother.

Round- I think you look fantastic!

Sassy- Im glad they were able to stop the contractions but bed rest with an active toddler is no fun. I hope these next 3 weeks fly by:flower:.

Nato- good luck getting the meds! I cant wait for you to make another adorable baby:thumbup: I also found that website very useful. I've been trying to find a good baby food app but have yet to encounter one

Hearty- great news about your appointment. You little girl is such a cutie already! Thank you for sharing:thumbup:

In regards to weaning I am also nervous about this. Tim thinks it is silly since I am a nutrition major but it feels completely different when dealing with your own baby. Most of my studies were also focused on toddlers-adults so thinking about a babys diet makes me a little uneasy since they are so little and I want the best for Penny. I fed her organic rice cereal a few times this month but she isn't quite ready. My plan is to start her again on the cereal at 6 months for a week and then start introducing green veggies first. I read that is it better to start with veggies so that baby doesnt get used to sweet things first. I like Lucys advice on doing what feels right for you and baby. For the 1st year we plan to keep Penny vegetarian and then give her meat if she wants it later. Formula and breast milk is suppose to have enough iron & protein so introducing meat before the 1st year isnt a huge deal. We plan to give her things like tofu, lentils, beans, green leafy veggies, whole grains etc to help supplement her protein intake.


----------



## LucyJ

Sounds like a good plan hoping with the weening I introduced veggies first as well he did prefer the sweeter ones like parsnip and sweet potato but will eat broccoli has had leeks. The only veggie so far that hes really refused is peas. He really enjoys fish with carrot and potato and I have to say is like his dad and enjoys meat spag bol being a favourite. I got myself quite stressed about weening there is so much information about and some people are quite forceful about it and whether to do baby led (it wasnt for me) or traditional, I like to think we are doing a combination as he has purees although Im starting to make it abit courser now but I offer him finger food but I got rudely told there is no such thing you either do baby led or traditional weening. Whatever we're doing it works for us. I do worry about varity trying to right down weekly plans for food so I can see what he's having it is a lot to think about it.

I hope things get better with your sister my elder brother went through a really rough patch drinking, taking drugs, he stole from my parents and who knows what else he was getting up to he certanily got arrested once if not more my parents sadly had to throw him out of the house at 17 when he flipped out and attacked my younger brother who was 10 at the time very scary but he sorted himself out it took time but he got there. Now at 36 he is married with 2 children holds down a full time job I think the first job that hes not been sacked from. He had a lot of love and support and eventually reaslised he needed to sort himself out it took time but he got there. I know he has a lot of guilt over how he behaved and what he put our family through but he has done his best to make ammeds. I hope she sees the light and can find a way through it. 

It would be lovely to have more children it would be great to have a little girl as well. The deal steve and I have is if we have a girl next time then thats it but if we were to have another little boy (which I'd be thrilled with) then we can have one more but he did say if we ended up with 3 boys that would it no more :haha:

Allie I read that article you posted how scary I cant begin to imagine that poor women just thank goodness they got the baby back safe. So scary.

You and Nato are very brave women ow is all I can say. I had the spianl block with my c-section it did work but it took them nearly half an hr to get it in the right place once it was in it worked instantly luckily the headache I had after didnt last long but know you had a rough time with it hope next time its nice and simple for you. Im hoping that next time round I can do it naturally and with out any drama.

Happy 1st Birthday to Luca wow that year has gone by quickly Cesca hope you are having a fantastic day with your little boy :cake:


Spoiler
Some pic's of my little man being very clever: one of him playing I'd left him on his tummy and found him like this I went to check on him as I could hear banging and the other one is from this morning put him in his cot on his back while I got changed and this is how I found him looking very proud of himself. I have now lowered the cot!!


----------



## Jaymes

With my first I was in pitocin induced labor for 48 hours, the first 24 I tried without pain relief, but after the nurse checked me and sadly told me I was still less than 1 cm dilated, I caved and got an epidural! It worked in as much as it let me relax enough I dilated, but when it came time to push I was on all fours and even kneeling on the back of the bed. So I guess it didn't do the same for me as it does for most women. After 4 hours of pushing they made me give up and go for a c section. I've always regretted not pushing for the vacuum or forceps, but after your stories I'm starting to rethink my regret. Scary! 

Allie. I read that story, it was awful!

I've forgotten everything else... I swear yesterday I went for coffe and the barista asked for my name and I actually had to think about it for a split second... They laughed at me. :dohh:


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Thanks! I like to hear other peoples perspectives it helps to get a 3rd partys opinion. Your brother sounds very similar to my sister. I really hope she realizes her mistakes like he did and turns her life around. 

Do you have a time frame of when you will start trying again? 

I love the pictures of Ben! Pretty soon he will be standing on his own and then running circles around you:haha:.

Jaymes- gotta love the pregnancy brain!:dohh: Your first birth sounds a little like mine. They told me at the very beginning that if I didnt have any interventions it would be like the babys head hitting a brick wall. I was stubborn and wanted a natural birth but in the end we had to do it for Penny. I hated the pitocin. I immediately went into back to back contractions so my uterus didnt have time to relax and my cervix didnt dilate properly (hence the brick wall:dohh:.)

Happy 13 weeks!:happydance:

Allie- I read the story as well. Very sad


----------



## Dazed

Just and update from me... DH's count was GREAT, but 93% were abnormal. Full details are in my journal.

You all are scaring me with the labor horror stories! My niece didn't have a good labor either, so that doesn't help either.


----------



## NatoPMT

No update from Sassy yet? Hope youre doing ok and milo is staying put. I notice you only have 40 days left today, each day is a bonus and gets you closer. 

Luce; thanks for the weaning advice. I have 2 days before Eloise is 6 months. Crappity crap. Glad to hear Ben is doing so well. The 16 pounds thing, i didnt know that, hope he remembers to sleep through very soon. 

Allie, bloody hell you had a hard time. My epidural failed for about 6 hours and it was absolute hell until they got the block in. I just cant imagine pushing for 4 hours, that happened to my sister and she had to have an emergency c-section. Didn't Alistairs hb drop during that 4 hours? Surely every birth has to be different so theres no predicting what the next will be like, but the back to back thing concerns me. Me, my sister, my sisters children and now eloise have all been back to back so i assume that will happen to me again if i do it again. shudder 

what is aspirating? 

Hoping: 
*Most of my studies were also focused on toddlers-adults so thinking about a baby&#8217;s diet makes me a little uneasy since they are so little*

as you say, the milk provides everything they need so can you think of the weaning up to a year as just practise feeding? dont worry because you arent having to provide nutrition at this stage. I have started trying eloise on solids directly after her milk as i have read advised and she's only taking a couple a tiny spoons now, whereas when i was feeding her prune puree for her constipation before her milk, she was eating loads.

Im going to be feeding eloise lentils and chickpeas too...i think you have to wait to give hoummous cos of the sesame in it, but i can mash chickpeas in the meantime. 

oo my chickpea curry is here, gotta finish reply later


----------



## vickyd

chickpeas give me and Hero really bad gas. If anyone is interested.

I just ate meatloaf and potatoes followed by a large pack of crisps and have now started eating my way through my crunchy nut breakfast cereal....No wonder im not loosing weight!!

On the weaning front, hero hated baby cereals but loved fruit purees and veggies. I pretty much follow her lead and give her what she likes. Thankfully she is easily pleased and eats pretty much everything. seriously, apart from baby cereal she eats everything!


----------



## vickyd

double post


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I hope you don't have back to back labor with the next! It does make everything so much more difficult and after reading you and Allie's birth experience it makes me shudder as well. Another thing that makes it harder is if your water goes 1st. I was hoping my water would break before contractions so that I knew for sure that labor had begun so I was very happy when it happened. Little did I know it is best for your water to stay intact to provide a cushion. My MW said that the contractions are often harder once your water breaks:dohh:

Also, thanks for talking some sense into me. I knew that formula and breast milk provide primary nutrition in the 1st year but some how my brain did not connect it and I ended up over thinking the whole weaning process:dohh: The closer we get the more excited I am now. Penny's face just lights up when she sees food so I'm sure we will both have fun with it:thumbup:

Vicky- I don't blame Hero for hating the cereal... it is completely tasteless and has such a weird texture.


----------



## NatoPMT

Crack gives me really bad gas.

An old school friend did an fb status recently that made me titter about her baby: 

"Think the lentil curry i made was too hardcore for Sadie, shes crying and farting in her sleep"

I got crunchy nut cornflakes for ease when eloise was born, now i cant give them up even though i know they are crap. I add almonds to try and make them less like pure sugar but i cant go back to porridge - its like im trapped. 

Cracky Nut Cornflakes. 

Crack crack crack

jaymes, no point in birth regrets i reckons, whats happened has happened. But your comments made me wonder if i have the same situation again, would i have forceps? i assume a c-section is harder to recover from, but 6 months on when my fufu is still damaged i am pretty sure a c-section scar would be healed. why cant they be tickled out by feathers. 

Hoping, i never knew that! My waters went at 4.30am on the Friday morning and it was HORRIBLE. Every time i contracted they seeped out and made me retch. I was in a constant puddle for the next 30 hours. I didnt realise the pain was worse. I am more hardcore than i thought. Back to back, no relief at all for the 1st 18 hours, then no epidural for 6 hours of major contractions with no other relief at all, no waters and a drip of 90 oxytocin. 

who wants an arm wrestle. 

I was wondering if your training was making you over think it. That happens to me too. Eloise squeaks with glee when she sees her little pink bowl. Even if she only has 2 spoonfuls. It must be so exciting for them to have something so new and tasty after just milk. They are so cute.


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> "Think the lentil curry i made was too hardcore for Sadie, shes crying and farting in her sleep"
> .

I'm sorry but I couldn't help but LOL at this:haha: actually I am still laughing... maybe I am delirious from lack of sleep (Penny decided she wanted to get up at 5:30 am:dohh:)

My waters went at about 11:30pm. I tried sleeping but with the constant gush of fluid and contractions made it hard. It felt like I was constantly peeing. Plus my mind was already going nuts because I was actually going to finally meet my baby. You are definitely a trooper for putting up with back to back AND no cushion!


----------



## Jaymes

Honestly, For me, c-sections are not too bad, I'm up and walking usually the same day and pretty well healed if not loads weaker for a while about 2 weeks later. No major damage that I can tell. Not saying c is the way to go, but as I've nothing really (besides my horrid first experience) to compare it to I can say its not too bad. I will get some reconstructive surgery to fix some muscle damage and to take away this constant pooch that I've never been able to exercise off. The muscle damage wasn't related to the surgery, but the pooch is.


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- pregnancy can even cause your stomach muscles to separate. Sometimes it can be fixed with exercise but other times surgery is needed. I read about the pooch after a c-section as well. Will this kiddo be your last? 

Is anyone else suffering from horrible baby brain??? Mine is so bad and it will occasionally cause disagreements with me and DH because he thinks I am not paying attention or forgetting on purpose. I've never had a stellar memory but it is horrible now:shrug: I will forget what I am saying mid sentence and sometimes words will just fall out of my head. I will even forget the names of family and friends:dohh: I am driving to the vitamin shop strait after work to pick up some flax seed/fish oil... I can't take it anymore. I feel like I am losing my mind:dohh: Being pregnant on and off for 3 years probably didn't help my situation.


----------



## vickyd

So ive given in and started controlled crying as of 40 minutes ago...Already a basket case...


----------



## Dazed

Why are you such a basket case Vic?


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck Vicky :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

failed attempt at slepp training #1. After only 50 minutes she PROJECTILE vomited (and ive so missed the good ol reflux days..) when i went in to pat/comfort her. So i gave up and got her out of her cot and into my bed. She was then all smiles and slept...

Dazed im working long days and ive been getting up more than 3 times every night cause Hero stilll refuses to sleep through the night. My body is aching and i keep having dizzy spells from lack of sleep. My temper is something else! Im arguing with Alex all the time and today i was very close to firing my second assistant.


----------



## Dazed

I wish I could help you Vic. Does she sleep well in your bed when you aren't in there with her?


----------



## vickyd

I never leave her alone in my bed...She can only fall asleep if i sing/rock her to sleep but shes still up every couple of hours. I was method would teach her to self sooth so that when she wakes in the middle of the night she wont wake me up but sooth herself back to sleep.


----------



## Dazed

Wow, I'm sorry. I though maybe I could try to help figure it out, but I'm at a lose (as I should really be since I don't have kids). Have you tried the parenting boards to get advise? I know you don't like them, but I'm sure there has got to be someone who has had a similar experience.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky:hugs: that sounds rough. I don't think I will be much help either but I did see a thread on baby club and they talked about an Apple app that helps to sooth babies: sound sleeper. Might be worth a try. Is it just bed time that she won't settle herself? Could you maybe stay in the room with her while she is in her crib and sing/hold her hand until she starts to drift off? That would be a start and then you could slowly wean her from that too:shrug:


----------



## Round2

Awe Vicky, I feel your pain. I remember going through that with Maddy and it was HARD! Hoping's suggestion is good one.....I tried that, it didn't work for me, but it's worth a try. I remember I layed in her room on the floor holding her hand, but it just confused her.

Have you tried letting Alex go in, instead of you? I remember that seemed to help.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I feel for you Benjamin has started sleeping a bit better the last few days but I couldnt tell you exactly it just seemed to happen we've tried being really consistent with his bedtime routine, he is very active during the day which I think helps and Ive upped his solids he has dropped some milk feeds too. Having said that he still nurses to sleep with his evening feed and he is currently asleep in my lap why I type this his teething again today has which disturbed his sleep.

Hoping yeah I have terrible baby brains I lose sentences and sometimes cant think of the right word I want to use, I know what it is but cant remember it if that makes sense. I walk into rooms and literally have no idea why Im there. I did that in a shop at the weekend and the shop assitence asked if he could help and I was like yeah do you know why I came in here he kind of laughed at me like he wasnt sure what to say I had a little look round then walked out waked down the street and then remembered :dohh:


----------



## Jaymes

hoping:) said:


> Jaymes- pregnancy can even cause your stomach muscles to separate. Sometimes it can be fixed with exercise but other times surgery is needed. I read about the pooch after a c-section as well. Will this kiddo be your last?
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from horrible baby brain??? Mine is so bad and it will occasionally cause disagreements with me and DH because he thinks I am not paying attention or forgetting on purpose. I've never had a stellar memory but it is horrible now:shrug: I will forget what I am saying mid sentence and sometimes words will just fall out of my head. I will even forget the names of family and friends:dohh: I am driving to the vitamin shop strait after work to pick up some flax seed/fish oil... I can't take it anymore. I feel like I am losing my mind:dohh: Being pregnant on and off for 3 years probably didn't help my situation.

That exactly what I have going on... My stomach muscles split down the middle, and no amount of exercise I did made them even slightly better... If I lean back you can see I huge ridge down the middle of my belly. I'm going to try to see if they'll do a breast lift, tummy tuck and muscle repair. 
Yes! God willing this will be my last... Unless the tubal I'm planning fails! 4 c-sections is deffinantly the most I'll push for as your uterus is weakened every time they cut it.



vickyd said:


> failed attempt at slepp training #1. After only 50 minutes she PROJECTILE vomited (and ive so missed the good ol reflux days..) when i went in to pat/comfort her. So i gave up and got her out of her cot and into my bed. She was then all smiles and slept...
> 
> Dazed im working long days and ive been getting up more than 3 times every night cause Hero stilll refuses to sleep through the night. My body is aching and i keep having dizzy spells from lack of sleep. My temper is something else! Im arguing with Alex all the time and today i was very close to firing my second assistant.

Wow! I can't imagine your pain! Is she feeding when she wakes? If so I'd suggest slowly weening. If she just needs a cuddle, maybe start with putting her down while she is drowsy, then going back in after 10 minutes of crying (or 7, or 5...) and gradually increase the time over a week or two. She is not going to learn to self soothe over night. It's hard, but well worth the sleep! :hugs: I hope you both get it sorted soon as it is a difficult transition for all in the house.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Vicky, I feel for you. I am so tired...I'm about about 2-3 times a night with Alistair, only get a couple of hours sleep at a time. It makes me grumpy. This is a new thing for him, with the crib transition. I wish I had some advice. The thing I keep telling myself is, it's temporary, as they won't be babies forever and will one day be teenagers we won't be able to get out of bed at noon (like I was). 

Hoping, I get baby brain...but maybe it's sleep deprivation brain.

Alistair has been asleep for three hours now, though, so if I had some sense I would have gone to bed when he did.

Lucy, those photos of Ben in his crib are adorable! He DOES look so proud of himself. Hehe. Aww, he is so cute. 

Nato, aspirating is breathing in liquid....usually results in coughing like when we drink something and goes down the wrong tube and when babies like Penny choke on their spit or like Alistair inhales his vitamin drops.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fuck, just wrote a huge post and it disappeared, this does not make a fat stressed preggo happy, be back later.x


----------



## Sparkly

Hi Everyone :hi:

I had some blood test results today, and was wondering if any of you ladies could shed some light on them for me? They were taken on CD12 so do need to be repeated for full accuracy but my doc seems to think that they are fine :shrug:

LH - 10.8
FSH - 8.1
progesterone - 2

My testosterone is 2.1 which he said is fine, but I don't believe him.....and neither does Dr Google.

I have finally been referred for recurrent miscarriage testing to LWH


----------



## Dazed

I don't know how accurate this is and I know its not going to be accurate with the day you had your tests, but here you go anyways.

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female


----------



## NatoPMT

vic, i dont know how controlled crying works so cant advise, but i do know you have to be consistent with the right signals so, just remembering you giving popi treats in response to her ignoring hero, make sure you dont undo your good work halfway - although hero isnt a dog, obviously. have you tried giving hero a dummy when she wakes, its the only time eloise has one and it works for her 

hoping, sorry for laughing...being pregnant takes omega 3s from your brain to build the babys so fish oils might well help. 

allie - ahh thank you. i aspirated some cider on a date once. 

sparkly, its a while since i was expert in test results. initially, does lh/fsh rise towards ov, ie later than cd5 will give a more elevated result? does the difference between lh and fsh have any significance? the progesterone result isnt relevant before ov is it?


----------



## NatoPMT

sparkly when do you ov?


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - I honestly don't know :shrug: I just googled and found this https://www.fertilityplus.org/images/menstrualcycle.jpg 
I know it isn't accurate but gives me a rough idea, from what I've googled there is a small rise at CD5 then they drop down again until right before ovulation....will have to check about the difference between the LH/FSH


----------



## Sparkly

Anywhere between CD13-18 normally.....my chart link

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cfe6a


----------



## NatoPMT

i think you need to get retested, but from this graph, your LH and FSH results look good 

https://sprojects.mmi.mcgill.ca/menstrualcycle/physiology.html

you dont seem worried about them but just in case, both are surging and LH is higher than fsh which look fine, and must mean your CD3 levels are lower and in the moderate or good brackets or better

this is a good page and says your ovulatory fsh should be 9.0 &#8211; 26.0 U/L against your 8.1 reading and LH should be 22.0 &#8211; 105.0 U/L against your 10.8 reading, not sure if your readings are lower significantly. 

https://www.keratin.com/ab/ab012.shtml

testosterone, not sure. what do you think they mean according to Dr G?


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks for that Nato, according to that last chart (if I'm reading it correctly) then my testosterone may be okayish? I'm genuinely surprised, I thought my results were going to show that I'm almost menopausal!


----------



## NatoPMT

i do think you need a retest on cd3, but they are looking good given they are probably surging. If they are surging, it explains the diff between lh and fsh, and probably means both hormones would be much lower. Even if fsh is 8, thats not a bad score and is in the 'good' bracket, if its lower, thats pretty bloody great.

edt Im really not sure about the testosterone reading.


----------



## Sparkly

It seems my hormones haven't given up afterall :shock:


----------



## Round2

Sparkly, I really no nothing about the correct hormone levels - except that anything over 5 for progesterone means OV. I'm glad to hear they are sounding good though. I'm not surprised at all, you've been getting pregnant relatively easily. Have you got your RMC appointment yet? I'm glad you're finally getting tested, it's ridiculous you've had to wait so long.

Vicky, how did it go last night?

Nato, I think the controlled crying method means you let them cry for a little while, but continue to go back and comfort them without picking them up. I tried it a few times with Maddy, but it never worked.

Sassy only two more weeks!! How are you doing? I hope you're not too stressed.


----------



## Sparkly

They only just referred me for RMC testing today! They make us lose 3 babies over here before they will test due to budgets..grrrr! As my blood tests seem good, my gp is convinced there is another reason for my losses, chromosomal abnormalities due to my age aside.


----------



## jenny25

Gaynor click my link to my ttc journal on the front page in one of the links to my results xxx


----------



## Allie84

Good luck, Sparkly. Glad you've been referred. :hugs: I used to know these blood test result thingys but that information is out the window along with half of my brain.

I am SO.TIRED.

Alistair was up at 1,5,7,9 last night. I went to bed at midnight myself. I fed him each time. I didn't know what else to do. He went right back to sleep each time after a feeding except at 7 when I took him into my bed around 8and we sleep until 9. I can't function on this little sleep. I'm going craaaaazy and I don't think I can hack CIO.

How is everyone?


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly - You might find some good info here: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/328174-doctors-tests-all-rest.html

Yes, I know it's my thread, but it's very old. It was all about tests and stuff though, and links to important sites about those tests!


----------



## Allie84

Do any of you have the Angelcare monitor? I think Sassy does....

Well, we just put it up a few days ago and tonight I had my first false alarm! :cry: It gives one beep if doesn't detect movement for 15 seconds and goes off full peeping after 20 seconds. Well, it did the one beep about 3 times in half an hour and we figured it was malfunctioning as we checked and Alistair was fine. Then it did a few beeps like the alarm was going to go off! Again, he was fine...not sure what happened but we moved him to the center of his crib and it hasn't gone off since....but it really scared me. I've been crying ever since, just because of how scary it was and it made me thinking about how I'd feel if it wasn't a false alarm and how helpless I feel right now with him sleeping in his stomach...blah. Sorry, just wanted to vent.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh god, Allie... That's terrifying. I can't even imagine. There should be NO false alarms with those! :cry: Although, I guess false alarms are better than it not going off when there really is a problem... but still! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Allie this is why i never bought one. My pead also said that they would not save my babys life in the case of SIDS. In the case of choking she would cry and alert us anyway. Here the recomendation is for you to sleep in the same room until 1.

Last night for no apparent reason Hero slept through the night from 10pm to 08.30 am, when i had to wake her up to take her to my moms!!!! I did nothing different than usual so dont ask me why! Im hoping this will be repeated and maybe just maybe be her routine from now on! 

We got rejected once again for a flat because of Popi! Alex said that we should not mention it next time cause anyway there is a new law where you cannot turn someone down cause they have a pet. I said sure but they can then make your life difficult, or find other reasons to kick you out. I dont wanna move and then have to move again. Im gonna call and book another seeing hopefully for today. I need to move before summer!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you got turned down. Good luck with the move, hun. Hoping Hero stays on this new schedule! :)


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks for the links ladies :hugs:

Allie - sorry about your lack of sleep, I think that I would be a basketcase with that monitor false alarming :(

Vic - How is it going with Hero's sleeping?


----------



## Sparkly

That's great news about Hero sleeping through Vic :happydance: bummer about the flat falling through.....it's ridiculous that they discriminate against pet owners, like we're dirty and irresponsible and allow our animals to trash the place :shrug:


----------



## vickyd

I know! They also have no respect for the law that prohibits this discrimination. I wa sthis close to reporting the last one but I really cant be fucked to spend my little free time dealing with the wanker....


----------



## LucyJ

Allie so sorry about the sleep have you started weening could it be that he's ready for solids (I think one of the signs is waking more throughout the night). We went through it with Benjamin and it was rough so I feel for you, teething caused a lot of problems with his sleep although he still hasnt got any bless him. His sleep has suddenly started to get better hes started going down earlier and easier and we've had a couple of nights where he has slept through. All Ive done is try to be consistent with his routine I try not to let him sleep to late in the afternoon otherwise he doesnt go down well at night, Ive increased his solids. I couldnt do cc/cio it just wasnt right for me as I felt that Benjamin was waking for a reason I dont go to him straight away when he cries and only if hes really crying if he's just wingy we leave him since being able to roll into a position thats comfy for him he seems to be able to get himself of to sleep better. I looked at the angelcare but steve said no he thought it would increase my anxiety rather than ease, now hes wriggling all over his cot it was probably a good thing. 

Sparkly Im pleased they've refferred you for testing hope you dont have to wait to long.

Vicky sorry about being turned down really hope you find somewhere soon. Well done Hero thats great news hope it continues. Benjamin has just started sleeping better its happened all of a sudden I feel like we've settled into a good routine with everything and as Im getting more sleep things seem better.

Afm: we've had a busy week so far this is our first morning at home and we are out later for bounce and rhyme. Met up with a friend and her little girl yesterday did a bit of shopping which was fun. On monday we started a sing and sign course it was really good Benjamin seemed to enjoyed it and I got a lot out of it, they said that a 14 month old who has done signing has twice the vocab of a child who hasnt which was interesting and it really helps to develop speech. Had another shock with Benjamin last night Steve and I were both in the kitchen and Benjamin was in the living room we have a stair gate in out kitchen door way he quite oftens crawls over to it and pulls himself up onto his knees, he had gone quite so went to check on him and he was standing holding on to the stairgate couldnt believe it then he let go with one hand to wave at me :dohh: thankfully I managed to catch him before he let go with the other hand. He's becoming so confident now but still not keen on sitting he just wants to be up on his feet or crawling.


----------



## NatoPMT

thats so scary!!!! i feel the same as vic about those monitors, they wont stop sids, if its going to happen there is nothing you can do to stop it. however, i have read they do save lives in the case of sleep apnea or non sids related issues

Allie i didnt realise alistair sleeps on his stomach, eloise is still in her moses basket so cant roll over, but i don't think she would anyway, is he in his cot now? do you use a sleeping bag? if he's energetic enough to roll onto his front then i think its less of a problem and you just roll them back onto their back if and when you see it. i think its most problematic when they cant roll or if they are too weak to move their head and get trapped like that

on the night waking, is he still breastfed exclusively? have you tried introducing some formula? i know its not necessarily what you might want but it does help i think. Eloise has slept through from 5 weeks and i blame the formula as we couldnt bf 

i need some baby cereal advice. i think i am getting more stupid by the second. I put it into eloises bottle last night, just a tbl spoon and it went all clumpy. Do you mix it outside the bottle? if so, do you have to sterilise the bowl and the spoon you mix it with? how do you get it without lumps? 

yeay at Hero, lets hope this continues.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic, yes just dont tell them. youd think theyd be crying out for tenants, not being so obstructive

Luce, im worried about my wooden floors and walking accidents. But get Ben the little daredevil! thats so sweet he waved at you, danger danger aside


----------



## Dazed

Nato - my neice already has her LO on a formula rice mix and she doesn't mix it separately. Try adding it a little at a time and see if that helps.


----------



## LucyJ

I used to fill his bowl with boiled water and stick the spoon in it leave it for a few minutes then make up his baby rice in the bowl I always fed him straight from the bowl. I think you only have to worry about sterilising bottle because of teat can collect bacteria I dont sterilise any of his feeding stuff now (stopped at about 7 months) just make sure its washed in warm soapy water and I sterilise his free flow cup everynow and again but it is always thoroughly washed. 

Hes so cute but has a few bumps to show for his dare devil ways. We've got lamanete (sp?) floor and I was always worried about it but he does bounce well :haha: Ive had a few tears when hes had bad bumps hes had more tumbles since hes starting crawling and trying to find his feet, on sunday he was up on his knees playing with his activity cube and fell backwards hit his head quite hard it was awfull as I could see it happening but just couldnt get to him in time he had a cuddle and was fine.


----------



## LucyJ

I used to fill his bowl with boiled water and stick the spoon in it leave it for a few minutes then make up his baby rice in the bowl I always fed him straight from the bowl. I think you only have to worry about sterilising bottle because of teat can collect bacteria I dont sterilise any of his feeding stuff now (stopped at about 7 months) just make sure its washed in warm soapy water and I sterilise his free flow cup everynow and again but it is always thoroughly washed. 

Hes so cute but has a few bumps to show for his dare devil ways. We've got lamanete (sp?) floor and I was always worried about it but he does bounce well :haha: Ive had a few tears when hes had bad bumps hes had more tumbles since hes starting crawling and trying to find his feet, on sunday he was up on his knees playing with his activity cube and fell backwards hit his head quite hard it was awfull as I could see it happening but just couldnt get to him in time he had a cuddle and was fine.


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks Dazy & Luce. I will try and add a bit at a time, but its hard trying to get the spoonful into the bottle. I would rather feed it to in her bottle at the mo, as im only adding 1 tbl every 2nd feed but its very complicated - i have a masters in biology but cant work out how to get powder into a bottle. You do the maths. 

I do that too luce, just run boiled water over her spoons and bowls just in case. when i add more i will bowl feed her. Maybe i need to get some faster teats too. Im going to baby bounce and rhyme on Friday for the 1st time, only just worked out they exist. 

Glad to hear they bounce. Im sure Vic has tiled floors for some reason which has been consoling me. 

its raining really hard here today. I want to go out in it and get really wet for some reason


----------



## Round2

Yay Vicky! You must feel like a brand new woman today. Hope she continues to sleep for you. Sorry about the apartment, that's awful that they keep turning you down. I hope you find something soon.

Nato, no idea on the bottle advice. My kid never once took a bottle. Stubborn doesn't begin to describe her!

Lucy, you little Ben is getting so big. Sounds like he's going to be a handful once he does start walking. You'll need to go find some good running shoes to keep up with him.

Allie...that is exactly why I refuse to get one of those monitors with a sensor. We need to buy a new one for the baby and I refuse to buy one of those. I know it will just make me a lunatic (or more so!).

Sparkly, that's awful how long they make you wait. I hope your appointment comes through soon. Is it bad to say, I hope they find something too? Something easily fixed of course. 

Dazed, you how are you doing? Looks like you're getting close to testing? Did you give it a go this month?

Not much going on here. I've got 8 weeks of work left...but starting next week I'm working from home 2 days a week. All this stress is really wearing me down and my iron levels keep dropping so my doc is begging me to take it easy. The doctor has assured me my iron levels will not affect the baby, so I'm having a hard time making myself a priority. I hate delegating work....it's killing me to even let hubby do the laundry and clean our bathrooms!!


----------



## vickyd

Nato wooden floors are not dangerous, if shes gonna fall on her head then wood is the best lol! We have tiles in some rooms and yes its way more dangerous. When Hero hit her head on the tile, it was the only time the pead said to monitor her during the night. 

I never had any luck with the baby rice in bottle. The teat would always block causing Hero to have fits cause she really like her food! I always spoon fed her a few table spoons after her formula.


----------



## NatoPMT

two hard surfaces with absolutely no give in either of them, but one is harder than the other. How does that work. I dont know but i would rather hit my head on wood than ceramic. 

your comment about hero and her food reminded me of the photo of her devouring an orange, peel and all. Cracked me up that photo did. Crack.

Rounders, reduced iron might not affect the baby but stress does. I dont want to stress you out further, but you have got to take a step back if its you keeping the work load high. There;s a lot of research about how stress during pregnancy can increase risk of emotional and behavioural problems in children. The linked causal risk is not massive, but if you have the opportunity to reduce stress, i really would recommend that you do. It will most likely be fine, I wouldnt normally say owt but because the stress is optional then i would opt out.


----------



## vickyd

Well hard wood floors and ceramic tiles may have the same hardness but the former has an elasticity and a rebound resilience that ceramics dont have. Tis my job to know these things!


----------



## NatoPMT

physics is not my friend. 

not like chocolate hobnobs.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> two hard surfaces with absolutely no give in either of them, but one is harder than the other. How does that work. I dont know but i would rather hit my head on wood than ceramic.
> 
> your comment about hero and her food reminded me of the photo of her devouring an orange, peel and all. Cracked me up that photo did. Crack.
> 
> Rounders, reduced iron might not affect the baby but stress does. I dont want to stress you out further, but you have got to take a step back if its you keeping the work load high. There;s a lot of research about how stress during pregnancy can increase risk of emotional and behavioural problems in children. The linked causal risk is not massive, but if you have the opportunity to reduce stress, i really would recommend that you do. It will most likely be fine, I wouldnt normally say owt but because the stress is optional then i would opt out.

Thanks Mummy Nato. I am trying to cut back....hence working from home. It's sort of optional stress. It would be really good for my career if I could keep going full tilt till delivery....but I know I can't do that. Sometimes I feel more stressed just delegating work. I'm my own worst enemy!!

Not sure what chocolate hobnobs are but they sound lovely!! I woke up dreaming about ice cream chocolate bars this morning!

I've got flooring envy....we have hidous wall to wall carpet in my house (except kitchen and bathrooms). Hubby has sworn to me that we'll do wood this fall. The carpet would be best for the little monkey coming, but I don't care...I can't stand the dirt carpet holds...it makes me sick just thinking about it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie -sorry about the false alarm, we only had a few when poppy was in her swinging crib. What does alistair sleep in?

NATO - I always mixed rice cereal in a bowl and few her with a spoon, she picked it up straight away the lil piggy. Poppy has whole meal pitta with humous about once a week for lunch, I never knew they couldn't have it, oops!

I'm thick and forgot everything else I read! *thinking* 

Give up

Afm milo is still put, thank god, I'm bad, really bad, physically and mentually! Not being able to pick up your crying baby is about the worse thing ever, I'm struggling and poppy is going without :-(

Get my date next Thursday, I'm thinking it'll be the following thurs, fri, sat or sun! Scary! It doesn't feel that close!!

Hope your all well.x


----------



## NatoPMT

you just do your best Rounders. I will keep nagging to a minimum. Hobnobs are ace. They are oat biscuits with chocolate on top and are FINE. 

you need one of those water vacuum cleaners. i know what you mean though, i get dust balls on the floor before i do my weekly hoover, so i hate to think what carpets keep 

Sassy, glad youre doing okish...it must be horrible being in this restrictive limbo with poppers needing you. She will be ok

cant wait to hear about the date!!! 

The hoummous can be given at 12 months but if poppy hasnt had a reaction then shes fine and id keep feeding it to her. I hate to be the little raincloud today, but is wholemeal pitta ok? i thought you were supposed to not give wholemeal stuff cos they cant handle fibre? i much prefer wholemeal and have wholemeal pittas almost daily myself. yummy. If you are doing it maybe i will copy


----------



## Dazed

Round - I gave it a go this month and I actually got my first ever positive opk this past Sunday. We tried SMP, but by the third night we were both too tired to do it. As far as testing, I'll wait until I'm late I think. Also had some spotting two separate times before the positive opk and luckily I haven't had anymore.


----------



## NatoPMT

Congrats on your positive opk!!! Thats brilliant. 

have you spoken to the dr about the SA? any further news on that?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck dazed, I'll keep everything crosses for you.

Oh don't say that. I thought I was doing the right thing by only giving her wholemeal, I'll google it! Poppy's been fine though, no reaction to anything. That kid eats anything.x


----------



## Dazed

I haven't spoken to the docs yet. I know the results are "normal" because it actually says it on the test sheet I had to fax to my doc. I'm going to call, but I just haven't felt like it. I'm currently trying to deal with the bill I got for my HSG and work has been driving me nuts to the point that I don't want to do anything.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Disco-ers! Stalker over here! I got so obsessed with bnb when i was pregnant that I was scaring myself with every scenario and I found that I was just more stressed than ever. I had all sorts of problems with high blood pressure and Ella measuring small all the time that I convinced myself of all these terrible things. I just had to take a break! I read this thread every now and again though and I think of you guys often. I'm thinking that maybe it's time to start up again, if you'll still have me :flow:

yay for the positive opk, Dazed! That must be really encouraging! do you usually test each month?

I've never tried giving Ella rice in her bottle, but I started giving her a little bit of fruits and veggies to see if that helps her gain weight and be more satisfied. She's a really grumpy baby and no doctor here seems to want to help me figure out why. 

I'm really struggling with being a mom to be honest. It came as a shock that we went through so much to get her here and I am ever so grateful but I just can't seem to get it right. It doesn't help that I am basically doing it alone though I guess. The doctor doesn't think I am depressed but just have too much stress. How does one fix that with little to no help?


----------



## Dazed

Prego! Welcome back chick :yipee:

I actually don't test each month because in the past when I had tested it they were always negative regardless of the brand. I had a few that would come back close to positive but never truely positive. I decided to give it a go this month because I had bought some on clearence (not expired) and didn't use them last month because of the HSG and figured since I spent the money I should just give it a go.


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been such crap keeping up with this thread. I read it, but sometimes I get overwhelmed by all the mom talk. Not in a bad way, I'm just at my own phase in this process. Just trying to get through my worries and concerns about this pregnancy and I get overwhelmed by thinking about all the worries and concerns I'll have as a mom. I need to take this in phases and I'm not at the mom phase yet. I'm at the neurotic pregnant phase right now. 

Sassy, I'm sooooo glad Milo is still inside you! The pain must be excruciating though. Big hugs.

Vicky, I hope you find a new place soon. You probably will have to lie about Popi unfortunately. That sucks.

Amy, welcome back. Your honesty is appreciated. I think parenthood is much harder than we are led to believe.

Hi to everyone else.

I'm in a bit of a weird place these days. I'm supposed to be on less bed rest, but I'm terrified. My next cervix scan is in 2 weeks and 5 days (but who's counting?) That will be a full month from the last cervix scan. It feels too long to wait. I keep thinking that my cervix isn't holding up like it should and I won't know for a while. It doesn't help that I've had a few very sharp, quick pains in my vagina and possibly cervix. If they continue I'll call the doctor. I just wish I could calm down. Luckily, I can lie down as much as I want, so that's what I'm doing. I'm just too anxious when I'm up and about. This next scan can't come soon enough.


----------



## pregoinnorge

well it's exciting to get that positive! Do you have normal cycles? sorry I've been away for so long. I'm gonna look at your chart now!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Do you notice the pain more when you are up and about? I would go in and have it measured again just be safe if it were me, but at the same time can you do anything else besides bed rest to prevent it from getting shorter? Baby girl has come so far and I'm sure with how closely you're being monitored that she'll be coming out on her own terms :)


----------



## Dazed

Cycles are generally normal. The range is about a 28-35 day cycles.


----------



## heart tree

Amy, I don't notice it when I'm up and about. It's very intermittent. I wonder if it is the baby moving and hitting nerves. The past few scans have shown her head down and pretty close to my cervix. Unless I was hysterical, they won't do another scan so soon. They were monitoring me every 2 weeks but the cervix remained the same, so now they decided to check me in 4 weeks as a precaution. I've had several doctors look at it and they all expressed that they aren't concerned. The cervix has shown no sign of getting shorter, of funneling or dilating. It's very likely I just have a short cervix. If it gets really short, I could start taking progesterone. But other than that, the only other treatment is bed rest. If I'm getting more pains/symptoms, I'll be sure to call the doc. I'm seeing her next Friday and may insist on an internal exam even if it isn't an ultrasound.


----------



## pregoinnorge

then just stick with bed rest, even though it's boring, huh? I guess you just need to try to take comfort in that all of the doctors aren't worried. I also had weird shooting pains down there every now and then too. I think someone even termed the phrase "lightening crotch" to describe the feeling. Maybe the feeling you have is totally unrelated to your cervix length?


----------



## Round2

Hearty, you know I was getting pains like that around 20 weeks. They were like shooting sharp pains in my cervix along with a ton of pressure. My doctor said SPD was the cause, but now they seem to have alleviated. The pain has moved up to my hips. Maybe it is something musclar and has nothing to do with your cervix?

Preggo, welcome back. I had a very grumpy baby too. I always felt like I was screwing things up, but around 5 months things changed and she just stopped crying all the time. I hope it happens for you too.

Go Dazed! Positve OPK is a great sign!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Amy and Round! My girlfriend also mentioned lightening crotch. Her midwife told her about it. I've also suspected possible SPD as I have a few other symptoms as well. You both put my mind at ease!


----------



## vickyd

Amy welcome back! I also find motherhood a struggle most days, My doc told me that women who have suffered loss sometimes feel like this as they have higher expectations of the experience than "normal" mothers. I cant imagine doing it alone, I have tons of help from my parents and i still struggle most days.

Hearty i agree with what the girls said. I think all your scans point to just a shorter cervix than most women. I would take all the bedrest i can. It will help you feel like you are doing your part even if the docs dont;Also in a few months you will be remembering the bedrest days and wishing you had enjoyed them more lol!!!!

Dazed great news on the opk! Im so hoping this is your month!

Today this weird kid in the park emptied a small bucket of sand over my head while i was sitting on the ground playing with Hero. Am now convinced i have lice as my head is itching like mad.


----------



## LucyJ

Amy its good to see you back you are very welcome. I think being a new mum can be quite a shock to the system you are never quite prepared. Its hard but wonderful all at once. How does ella sleep? 

Sassy I was giving Benjamin wholemeal as thats what we eat but I got told he should be on white bread, as it can be to much fibre for them and I didnt know they werent allowed hommous either. Sorry you are in so much pain. :hugs: what sort of things to you give poppy to eat? Im looking for inspiration for different things I can give Benjamin.

Amanda :hugs: I used to get sharp pains down there to I think it was down to the position he was in. Its good that the drs arent concerned and Im sure itts just odd pregnancy pains but if you are concerened give your dr a ring. 

Dazed yay for positive opk good luck hun.

Rounds benjamin wouldnt take a bottle we gave up in the end with it but he is drinking from a cup. Try and take it easy hun you need to rest :hugs:

Nato bounce and rhyme is good Benjamin really enjoys it.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks Round. Did you ever find out why she cried so much?

30 weeks! Damn! I agree with Nato that you should be careful with your stress levels. That's great that you can take it a little easier with work and don't be afraid to let others help you!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Everyone posted at once!

Hehe, do lice live in sandboxes? Weird kid. 

Lucy, Ella sleeps OK at night but it's unpredictable. I am trying to help her get naps in but that is a challenge unless I walk her in the stroller, on bumpy roads, and heaven forbid I enter a store or she's wide awake. She has lots of happy moments throughout the day and smiles an laughs and rolls all over the place but she changes moods instantly and turns into a sobbing mess for ages and nothing settles her. I think I could handle it better if I just got a break once in a while...


----------



## jenny25

hey girls <3 xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Gotta be quick

* I've had a few very sharp, quick pains in my vagina and possibly cervix*

that sounds exactly like the pains i got from eloise kicking my cervix. it can take your breath away sometimes. what position is BabyGirlH in? If she's transverse that can be painful too. I would still kick up a fuss though, cant have too many check ups. 

Amy i have just fb'd you, pet. 

Dazy - do you feel a bit more confident on the sa now? the bill sounds like a complete nightmare


----------



## NatoPMT

haha @ vickys sandy head. cant stay. much as i want to discuss licey hair.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

God i've missed loads, I have been reading from my phone but never seem to reply!

It was Luca's birthday last week - can't believe he is a whole year old. Insane. Anyhoo we had a really lovely party for him and he got thoroughly spoiled.

Going back to all the labour chit chat. I got induced as labour didn't get progressed enough after my waters had gone 24 hrs early. That fecking oxytocin (or whatever) drip was put on and Luca was born just over 2 hours later. Very fast labour but luckily pain relief free, well apart from gas and air. The thing is though when I have another baby I don't know what to expect. My labour was super quick and I coped with the pain, but probably only because it was over so quickly. What if next time I don't have the drip and my labour is really slow and drawn out, or will it not be as painful as I won't be having drug induced contractions? Lots of questions but I suppose i'll never know. I look back so fondly on Luca's birth though - getting massaged by the midwife, getting in a position which literally made him pop out with only 6 mins pushing, him being really alert, being able to get up and shower about half an hour after giving birth etc. I'm sure i'm due a crap birth next time...


----------



## heart tree

Vicky it's probably the sand making your head itch! What a creepy kid for doing that! I only had lice once and it was disgusting! I won't go into details. Let's just say the eggs actually hatched. EEEEEWWWWW!!!

Nato, baby has been head down the past 3 scans. I'm assuming she still is. I'm not ready to make a fuss yet. I've barely felt any today. But if I feel them the next few days, I'll call, I promise.


----------



## Dazed

I can't say I'm more confident in the SA, but from everything I read the Kruger test always has what look like horrible results. The problem with it is that any remotely abnormal swimmers are considered bad even if there is nothing wrong with them. All I know is that there are women with worse results than DH's that have gone on to get preggo. I've just been dealt a longer journey. I still need to call the doc though and see what our next step is.

I gave you the extremely quick version of my HSG bill story. Its not a long one, but is been a pain in my arse!


----------



## Megg33k

WELCOME BACK AMY!!! :hugs:



Dazed said:


> I haven't spoken to the docs yet. I know the results are "normal" because it actually says it on the test sheet I had to fax to my doc. I'm going to call, but I just haven't felt like it. I'm currently trying to deal with the bill I got for my HSG and work has been driving me nuts to the point that I don't want to do anything.

I personally believed they lowered the "normal" standard so as to exclude couples from falling into the guidelines of medical intervention being considered "necessary." I think it all goes back to insurance companies, and that's sort of what my FS led me to believe as well.



jenny25 said:


> hey girls <3 xxx

Heya, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone,

Another night, another damn Angelcare alarm!!! I agree with most of you in that I never would have bought one. But then my friend gave me hers and it just sat in my closet staring at me. I didn't want to use it and then Alistair started sleeping on his stomach and I began having thoughts like "What it something happens and I didn't use this fecking monitor that's sitting in my closet." I've been freaking out to my friend about the false alarms and she feels horrible since she gave it to me. I figured out that last night it was beeping because Alex had the sensor pad upside down (lol....it says in big letters 'this side up' but he missed that somehow). 

So, tonight I felt all reassured and then during American Idol it started beeping like crazy. I ran in and and flipped on the light and he didn't wake up but he was breathing nad the alarm had stopped...not sure what happened. He was kind of near the top of the crib. I hate this. I'm a nervous wreck...I couldnt' fall asleep until 2 am due to the adrenaline rush the alarm gave me and I anticipate the same tonight. What is this about how they won't stop SIDS? Why do they exist then....wahhh, I hate them!?

Anyways, um, trying to recall what I read.

Nato, in answer to your questions...we moved him to his crib maybe two weeks ago as he was so big for his bassinet that he couldn't stretch. I miss his bassinet as the second he was in his crib his sleep went to shit. We moved his crib to our room and now he can see us through the slats which doesn't help his sleeping once dawn comes. He rolls right over his stomach and if we flip him back to his back he goes right onto his stomach again. It makes me nervous as I know tummy sleeping is more risky...he also gets his legs and arms caught in the bars nightly but I won't put up bumpers (thinking about getting breathable bumpers though). He now goes from sleeping through the night to waking up every 2-3 hours. I HATE THE CRIB. Oh, and about food...he gets 2 bottles of formula tops up a day after two breast feedings. He eats baby rice sometimes and tried sweet potato the other day. I'm trying to go by his lead and he seems ready to eat, but, like you, I lack confidence in the weaning process! I don't know anything! One person who seems to have it down is the other....

Lucy! You really seem to have the wearning process down. When did you start giving Ben proper meals? For now Alistair just gets 1 tablespoon of rice mixed with formula. Not sure when to increase it? 

Amy, welcome back!!! How was AZ? Are you still swaddling? We quit night swadding but find swaddling for naps works. Alistair naps now with me replicating night as much as possible...noise machine, the works. How's Ella liking food? Is she gaining weight? Alistair is slowly gaining now, but I'm still supplementing twice a day. Yes, motherhood can be hard. I can TOTALLY relate to what you say about not getting a break. A break is so important! Do you have the in-laws babysit? Maybe you should go see a movie by yourself or something. I did that one day when Alex was home sick from work and it was the best few hours....even better than being with friends, haha. Just total 'me' time. What time does Ella go to sleep at night? I try to utilize the evening as much as possible to unwind. 

Vicky, what a bummer about the houses. I know you don't want to be secretive about Popi but I'd probably do it just to get somewhere. You're a responsible dog owner and would take care of any property, so it's not like keeping it secret will harm anything. 

Dazed, I look forward to hearing about what the doc says about the next steps. 

Hearty, I used to get the shooting pains. My best guess is they are unrelated. I would trust all of those doctors but who am I to say that? I never trusted my OBs during my pregnancy, hahaha. But it turns out they were right because here I am and here's Alistair, none the worse for wear (well, maybe a bit in my case). I just looked at your bump pic in your journal. You look beautiful! I know what you mean about the mom talk. When I was pregnant this thread was pretty quiet and I remember Vicky talking about Hero, and me feeling like that was such a long way off (motherhood). It felt like a club I was eavesdropping on or something! But now I know how very quickly it all passes and one stage blends into another....pregnancy, post partum, newborn, now I have a nearly 6 month old and I feel like it's gone by in the blink of an eye. I don't know what I'm getting at haha. It's that adrenaline rush I mentioned earlier from being scared out of my wits by the alarm. I also feel like I'm speaking with a lot of cliches this post. 

Oh, Vicky, I meant to say your sand post made me LMAO! I don't think Lice live in the sand. They need to feed on flesh or something, no? Or nest in something, like hair. Not sand. Eww. I think you're safe. 

Cesca, I hate you for your birth story HAHAHAHA. 6 pushes? You bitch!!!! ;) Happy birthday, Luca! :cake:

Hi Sparkly!!


----------



## vickyd

Well the old wives tale here in Greece is that sand is a breeding ground for lice. I dont know if its true but unlike you Hearty I had lice every time i came to Greece for a holiday in the summer back when we lived in Canada. I have since bought into the sand theory as i spent all day at the beach during those holidays. Lice is a childhood trauma I have yet to overcome. I remember me, my sis and my cousins all bent over the tub and my mom combing our hair out with the special comb and the smell of that awful shampoo that just lingered everywhere!!!

Allie, Hero was also tummy sleeping by 6 months. I discussed with the pead and apparently if the can roll then its ok since if they were having difficulty breathing they would roll back. I put bumpers in shortly after since she was bumping her head constantly and like Alistair waking every 2 hours. I didnt even get those special mesh ones, just your average cushiony bumpers.

Dazed I was always a firm believer that if you could get pregnant once than eventually you will have a baby. This was also my doc's opinion everytime i would get stressed and call him crying my eyes out. Like you said you have just been delt a long ttc road. The other day i got a call from a friend who unlike most of our gang, married really early and who still ahdnt had children. She never talked about it really so we either assumed she was having diffficulty or just didnt want kids. Well after 7 years she is 4 months pregnant with twins. I think you have a very healthy attitude and im sure youll be pregnant again very soon.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie I have an angelcare and used the sensor mat for about 7 months and despite having a very wriggly active baby and a pretty big cot we only had 2 false alarms. That was enough.

First thing i'd check is the sensitivity dial - make sure it's turned up to 10. If you're still getting false alarms i'd suggest getting in touch with angelcare. It shouldn't go off that much. Luca used to end up at the other end of the cot not remotely on the mat but it'd still pick up his breathing.


----------



## jenny25

Can anyone suggest any good ideas to help spd my lower back is killing me this morning :-( xx


----------



## vickyd

Jen hun i have no idea...I basically just suffered in silence when i was preggo!


----------



## NatoPMT

Megg & Dazed thats so out of order, i hate the fact that treatments are governed by funding. I suppose there will always be a grey area and the same count for one person will get a bfp, whereas for another it wont. The SA wasn't completely borderline though so vits etc can only take it further into the black. There were different guidelines for for every single test i had and googled. Thyroid especially. 

Allie: what about a travel cot instead of the proper one? theres no rungs to get caught up in then? If youre worried about bumpers, can you get a fan trained n the crib on a light setting? The weaning thing is getting harder for me for some reason, i just feel like i dont know what im doing. I think im complicating it myself. On increasing the amounts - does he finish the food you give him? Just like increasing milk, i would increase the amounts as he starts to finish whats offered. Eloise only finishes fruit at the mo

monitor stuff in spoiler. Im putting sids stuff in spoilers from now on cos its stressful and the risks are so low that its possibly counter productive if we discuss it too much - i do think we need to be aware so need to discuss, just not focus on it too much. 


Spoiler
The alarms dont prevent sids because once a baby has started to undergo the sids process, nothing can stop it happening. The assumption is that you can resuscitate a sids baby, but you cant - the monitor just tells you its happened (shudder). However, if the baby has sleep apnea for eg, you CAN resuscitate so its good for other conditions.

Cesca, as 2nd births are supposed to be easier... you'll be back up the chimneys within 30 mins at this rate. 

Sorry Jen, its not something i know about. 

Hope Rounders and Sassy are feeling ok with their SPD, well as well as can be expected. 

Hearty, in the head down position, there was a stage when every time eloise moved her head it gave me electric shock type feelings. If it feels a bit like a shock, that defo sounds like what i had. I got so many pains and weird sensations that i ended up just ignoring them all. I got weird pain overkill.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps Vic i dreamt i had lice last night - i think i gave them to my director or somert

i blame you


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Well after 7 years she is 4 months pregnant with twins. I think you have a very healthy attitude and im sure youll be pregnant again very soon.

oh how lovely. Can you get her to send preggo rays to Dazy?


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie... on the cot bumpers...


Spoiler
Just found this:

American experts say bumper pads are &#8216;not recommended&#8217;

02 November 2011
Share on emailShare on twitterShare on favoritesMore Sharing Services
A new report is advising parents not to use cot bumpers in their baby&#8217;s bed because they are a known risk factor for cot death.
The report, from the American Academy of Paediatrics (AAP), warns that babies can suffocate against or be trapped by cot bumpers - which wrap around the inside of a cot and are designed to protect a baby from injuring itself on hard cot sides.
The report says babies can also be strangled by the ties that attach the cot bumpers to the cot rails.

For cot safety advice from Which?, read our safe baby sleeping tips, which include the right room temperature for a nursery and the best baby sleeping position.
American cot bumper warning
*Cot bumpers were linked to the deaths of 27 American babies between 1985 and 2005*, according to research quoted in the AAP report &#8216;Sudden infant death syndrome and other sleep-related infant deaths'.
Which? Baby product expert Victoria Pearson says: &#8216;The report from the American Academy of Paediatrics draws together many strands that have been investigated by the Task Force on Sudden Infant Death Syndrome, into the causes of sleep-related infant deaths.
&#8216;We welcome its helpful and clear recommendations on the risk factor of cot bumpers, which are backed by the most recent scientific studies and provide advice that parents can act on.&#8217;

A poorly placed cot, full of climbing, overheating and suffocation hazards
Cot safety advice
According to The Foundation for the Study of Infant Deaths (FSID) there is no evidence that cot bumpers have contributed to any UK cot deaths.
It advises that cot bed bumpers are not necessary, but if they are used they should be removed when a baby is old enough to sit unaided and use them to climb out of the cot.
The Child Accident Prevention Trust said it supported the findings of the AAP report, due to the potential suffocation risk associated with cot bumpers. 
Cots should not be cluttered with soft toys, pillows and blankets for the same reason.
Our cot bed reviews include advice on using cots safely, as well as tips to help you choose the right cot for your baby.


Read more: https://www.which.co.uk/news/2011/11/cot-bumper-pads--are-they-a-risk-270203/#ixzz1t8o1bjoX 
Consumer Champions Which? 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial

*if 27 deaths were attributed to bumpers, i have just worked out that there are 4,000,000 births in the US a year. Over 20 years, thats 160 million babies and only 27 deaths - and none in the UK.

I honestly wouldn't worry too much about the whole situation, Alastair is strong enough not to get trapped. They are recommending not to use bumpers yes, but on a risk of 27 in 160 million. Is that a 1 in 26 million chance that Alastair will be badly injured? Is a 27 in 160 million chance anyway. If they said your chances would be doubled, that would still only be a 1 in 13 million risk. All these risk factors sound bad, but the figures are huge - worth being aware of

but dont let it spoil your time with your baby with alarms going off and putting the fear in you*


----------



## Dazed

Thanks girls. 

Hearty - I know you feel like your in an odd place with this thread, but please don't. Look at me... I'm the only one still trying.

Nato - Unfortunately vits won't do anything for morphology. I have googled it and actually read some experiences on here. One girl had her DH's go down when her doc put him on a cocktail of 15 vits.

I don't doubt that there is some conspiracy between the docs, tests and the insurance companies. But at the same time unless your insurance coveres infertility testing or treatment its all on you to pay for the treatment. I wish my state would adopt a healthcare overhaul that would allow for this stuff, but in the end we get screwed on everything anyways. Here soon its going to cost me $1,000 a year just to go to work. I know for some of you thats nothing with your higher cost of gas and taxes and what not, but what they are proposing here will turn our area into a virtual island and we will have to pay tolls to get anywhere and we will most likely lose big businesses who support the area. OK... getting off topic!


----------



## Round2

pregoinnorge said:


> Thanks Round. Did you ever find out why she cried so much?
> 
> 30 weeks! Damn! I agree with Nato that you should be careful with your stress levels. That's great that you can take it a little easier with work and don't be afraid to let others help you!


You know, they called it 'collic' but the really they had no idea why she cried so much. It didn't seem like a digestion thing to me. I always thought it was more of a sensory overload thing. She didn't take a soother or bottle and couldn't calm herself down. I think eventually she just learned how to put herself to sleep and turn things off. Even now that she's 5 years old, I can see how she gets over-stimulated sometimes and has meltdowns. I didn't really do anything to teach her to calm down, it just kind of happened on it's own.

I know how you feel though. I didn't want to leave the house. I didn't have any family or friends to help. I pretty much just sat at home and cried with her all day. I was a very difficult time, but looking back it was just a short time, and she really turned out to be a wonderful toddler. That's why I'm brave enough for a second!

I'm at home 'working' today. So far I've had breakfast on the deck, watched Grey's Anatomy. I'll do some work today, but so far I'm liking this working from home thing.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Allie... on the cot bumpers...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Just found this:
> 
> American experts say bumper pads are not recommended
> 
> 02 November 2011
> Share on emailShare on twitterShare on favoritesMore Sharing Services
> A new report is advising parents not to use cot bumpers in their babys bed because they are a known risk factor for cot death.
> The report, from the American Academy of Paediatrics (AAP), warns that babies can suffocate against or be trapped by cot bumpers - which wrap around the inside of a cot and are designed to protect a baby from injuring itself on hard cot sides.
> The report says babies can also be strangled by the ties that attach the cot bumpers to the cot rails.
> 
> For cot safety advice from Which?, read our safe baby sleeping tips, which include the right room temperature for a nursery and the best baby sleeping position.
> American cot bumper warning
> *Cot bumpers were linked to the deaths of 27 American babies between 1985 and 2005*, according to research quoted in the AAP report Sudden infant death syndrome and other sleep-related infant deaths'.
> Which? Baby product expert Victoria Pearson says: The report from the American Academy of Paediatrics draws together many strands that have been investigated by the Task Force on Sudden Infant Death Syndrome, into the causes of sleep-related infant deaths.
> We welcome its helpful and clear recommendations on the risk factor of cot bumpers, which are backed by the most recent scientific studies and provide advice that parents can act on.
> 
> A poorly placed cot, full of climbing, overheating and suffocation hazards
> Cot safety advice
> According to The Foundation for the Study of Infant Deaths (FSID) there is no evidence that cot bumpers have contributed to any UK cot deaths.
> It advises that cot bed bumpers are not necessary, but if they are used they should be removed when a baby is old enough to sit unaided and use them to climb out of the cot.
> The Child Accident Prevention Trust said it supported the findings of the AAP report, due to the potential suffocation risk associated with cot bumpers.
> Cots should not be cluttered with soft toys, pillows and blankets for the same reason.
> Our cot bed reviews include advice on using cots safely, as well as tips to help you choose the right cot for your baby.
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.which.co.uk/news/2011/11/cot-bumper-pads--are-they-a-risk-270203/#ixzz1t8o1bjoX
> Consumer Champions Which?
> Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial
> 
> *if 27 deaths were attributed to bumpers, i have just worked out that there are 4,000,000 births in the US a year. Over 20 years, thats 160 million babies and only 27 deaths - and none in the UK.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't worry too much about the whole situation, Alastair is strong enough not to get trapped. They are recommending not to use bumpers yes, but on a risk of 27 in 160 million. Is that a 1 in 26 million chance that Alastair will be badly injured? Is a 27 in 160 million chance anyway. If they said your chances would be doubled, that would still only be a 1 in 13 million risk. All these risk factors sound bad, but the figures are huge - worth being aware of
> 
> but dont let it spoil your time with your baby with alarms going off and putting the fear in you*

Allie, have tried breathable bumpers? That's what I used. Once she got older I put the real bumpers in, but these were great for when she was little........

https://www.breathablebaby.com/bumpers/bumper-solid.html


----------



## NatoPMT

I am worried i have been a know-it-all recently. Sorry if i have been bossy.


----------



## Allie84

LOL Nato! Not at all. I don't know where you'd get that idea. You're just good at giving everyone a thoughtful response. That's not bossy, that's being invested in our lovely group of mummies and future mummies! :hugs: 

Thanks everyone. We had three more alarms last night. After the second one I actually sat on the floor and put my hand on him and noticed the monitor wasn't catching all of his breathing..I actually sat there and felt him breath while the monitor went off again! He was in a very deep sleep and his breathing was very quiet. Anyways, I turned up the sensitivity after the 4th alarm and it didn't happen again. 

Cesca, thanks. Ours ony goes from 1-5 and I had it set to 3.5 so as not to pick up his fan. I've turned it up to a 4.5! I take it you had yours on the most sensitive?

Oh, Vicky, you've brought back memories leaning over the tub being picked at by my parents using the RID Lice shampoo. It DID smell. My class had an epidemic one year when I was a kid....we almost all got it. We had to all go to the nurse to be checked. We stood in a line and were checked one by one with a nurse and her combs.

Round, that sounds like my work day. I'm atrocious at this work from home thing. I usually end up putting it off and working at midnight. Seriously, it's bad.

Jen, sorry your SPD is bothering you.


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks allie, i just felt like id been nagging everyone or saying i know best, when of course i dont, i just regurgitate stuff ive googled. 



Dazed said:


> I know you feel like your in an odd place with this thread, but please don't. Look at me... I'm the only one still trying.
> 
> Nato - Unfortunately vits won't do anything for morphology. I have googled it and actually read some experiences on here. One girl had her DH's go down when her doc put him on a cocktail of 15 vits.

the last members trying get everyone else's baby brain wave vibes concentrating on you and some amazing odds have been beaten on this thread, sparkly is trying too so we will have to send twice as many vibes

there's some collective knowledge between us all - although i know mine has quickly evaporated. Like Homer, if i learn something new, it pushes out something older.


----------



## Dazed

Oh yeah, I forgot about sparks. I didn't intentionally forget about her, she just doesn't come on this thread really anymore. 

Sorry Sparkley :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about sparks. I didn't intentionally forget about her, she just doesn't come on this thread really anymore.
> 
> Sorry Sparkley :hugs:

the fact you thought you were last might illustrate how lonely a journey it is, rather than forgetting sparkly as such. Someone has to be last, but doesn't mean you wont finish. 

I will be TTC soon and it will prob be harder for me 2nd time due to my age. I will be back to needing to be told to calm down on my frantic googling. Soon you will be talking me in off the ledge.


----------



## Dazed

It is a lonely journey. I'm on one other thread of other LTTCers trying for their first and then there is my sister. I know it doesn't sound lonely, but it is. I hope it doesn't take you long your second time around. Its a shite place to be.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... Sorry... I feel like I sort of abandoned my fellow TTCers. It's not intentional. I just don't have enough heart left to keep going... at least not right now. Maybe someday, though I admit I can't even picture that day from here. If it helps, I still understand the pain of the struggle. Just because I sort of turned my back on it doesn't mean I don't still feel it every now and again or remember it with complete clarity.


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Dazed. Nato is right, there have been some crazy odds beaten on this thread!

TTCers....there's also Raz, and CJ, and other people who haven't been on in a really, really long time like Mone. 

Megg, are you and hubby NTNP or are you actively preventing? Sorry if that's too personal to ask.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed if you ever want a second opinion on your tests or something email me at [email protected] and i will get my doc to have a look. xoxox


----------



## Sparkly

Dazed said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about sparks. I didn't intentionally forget about her, she just doesn't come on this thread really anymore.
> 
> Sorry Sparkley :hugs:


:hugs: I know that you didn't forget about me sweetie, I do completely understand though, it does feel like a lonely journey.

I do stalk this thread every time I come on B'n'B, I just don't post very often these days, It's difficult as so many of us have moved on and there is a lot of baby talk and I do feel slightly out of place :shrug:

As Allie has said I know that Raz is still actively trying, as I do see her on the recurrent MC thread. I don't think CJ is atm as her BF has had a vasectomy, but I think she still has hope for the future. I haven't seen Mone about for a while tbh. So you're not completely alone sweets there are still a few of us knocking about in the dusty corners clutching tightly onto hope....


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hugs to all the TTCers and soon-to-be TTCers. Even though that doesn't really help to make it less lonely.


----------



## Dazed

I forgot about Raz too... DAMN! She pops on the other thread I'm on once and awhile.

Megg, you didn't abandon us. Your doing what you feel is right in your heart and I admior you for that. It takes alot of strength.

I know I'm never alone... I always have you girls. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

So I was just peaking around the Pregnancy section and I noticed that there is a "Gender Dissapointment" section. REALLY?! You have got to be kidding me!


----------



## vickyd

yeah i almost threw up when i saw that too....


----------



## NatoPMT

i do think its something that needs acknowledgement - its very necessary its private because of the strong feelings it provokes in reaction. People are disgusted by the thought of gender disappointment but its a lot more common than is admitted. Its even suppressed by parents who are ashamed of their own feelings which is why i think it's a good decision to have the forum and why it needs to be private. The forum itself could be damaging though, if it doesnt have professional guidance and is just peers. Ie several people all validating gender disappointment to each other. Hopefully the members arent doing that

There's also a theory that PND is more common in women who have boybies because of a form of gender disappointment (which is from a feeling they cant relate to the baby) - also that is a theory not fact (although there is supporting evidence) or my opinion (disclaimer)


----------



## jenny25

Sorry girls not posted much I put abit about it in my journal
Explaining , 

How is everyone doing ? Xxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I think gender disappointment is very relevant. Even if you have had losses or long term ttc it can still occur. I know because I had/have it.


----------



## pregoinnorge

In my mom group here there are three women who each have three boys and they talked a lot about gender disappointment one day. It was super uncomfortable actually and then another women proceeded to explain how this baby came after 5 previous losses, most of them in the second or even third trimester, and she would appreciate it if they would stop talking about this in front of her. It was quite awkward I must say but she opened the door for us who had problems along the way to share and it was actually a very touching conversation. Strange that the women with three kids had no problems at all. Not that I wish problems upon people, but doesn't that kind of beat all odds?

But at the same time, I think it can be normal, just a difficult subject to bring up I guess.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry to hear that cesca. I wanted a girl and was convinced i was having a boy so i read up on the differences between girls and boys and read lots of stuff that made me feel sorry for boybies, and made me feel more connected to them. Stuff like they arent held, talked to or cuddled as much and it made me realise that they might have a tougher start in life. My natural love of the underdog took over and made me realise i would have to give a boy lots of love for him to flourish which helped me overcome the gender disappointment i mightve felt if Eloise was a boy. If there's anything you want to discuss off board Im here for ya. I can send you the document i made about differences (just pasted from the internet) if you think it might be of interest to you

Amy - I think for most people who feel they cant discuss it, isolation about the issue can magnify it and it can come out in different ways, that might adversely affect how they feel about their baby - so im glad that opened a door 

its a very very difficult topic. Two of my friends have it - one is due on May 3rd and we talk openly about it - i big up the boys to her. I think it makes her feel more normal so not such a bad person.


----------



## NatoPMT

also, i have a friend who thinks girls are more viewed more negatively. One example she gave is that a girl who knows her own mind is called 'wilful', whereas a boy is adventurous or independent, which i completely agree with after seeing my mother call my niece wilful the same week we discussed it. My niece ignored my mum calling her for tea and mum said 'that child is wilful'

Im actually having serious problems with my mum at the moment as the things she says are being highlighted now i have my own daughter to protect from her influence.

Eloise screams after being fed until i have got her burp up, and mum said 'she's got a real temper on her' which made me so mad - shes just a baby in pain, stop labelling her!!! Im the one with the temper.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry, shouldn't have brought it up. I guess with my never gotten to that point in my life its not for me to point out and I am definately going to keep opinions to myself.


----------



## NatoPMT

No Dazy, you have every right to feel mad and have a strong reaction. Thats the place youre in, its something you cant imagine. I think many who feel gender disappointment never imagined they would seem to take something so precious as what looks to be flippantly to the outside world.


----------



## Dazed

I never said I was mad.


----------



## NatoPMT

Dazed said:


> REALLY?! You have got to be kidding me!

sorry for saying you were mad. i misinterpreted the above and said 'mad' out of ease.


----------



## Round2

I think it's an interesting conversation. No need to feel bad Dazed, we're all adults here with different opinions. We can handle a controversial conversation every once in awhile!

After my losses when I was LTTC, I use to feel sick when I saw posts about it. But now that I have healthy baby on board, I am able to empathize. I'm certain if I didn't have a girl already, I would be disappointed about having a boy. I had an awful relationship with my mom growing up and it's something that has always affected me. Now that I have a daughter, I feel like some of that has been repaired. I feel like I'm finally experiencing what most women get their entire life. I know I would have loved Maddy just the same if she had been a boy, but I think a part of me would still be missing.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Don't feel bad dazed, it's a normal reaction to gender disappointment - hence why a lot of mums with it tend to ignore it.

Thanks for the offer Nato, i'm fine with it now really. It would have been so much better if I had just found out at 20 weeks. I was stuck with this screaming, refluxy newborn who for some reason my PND(ish) made me think if he were a girl he wouldn't be screaming or have reflux and all the other issues. Which is of course bollocks. i just didn't get time to get used to the idea of having a boy - it was thrown at me in the form of a tiny baby! And it's not even that I didn't want a boy - it was more i've been around girls all my life, i'm girly myself, do I don't know any different.

Now it's fine though, it only ever shows itself when I'm annoyed at how shit boys clothes are in the shops!


----------



## Jaymes

jenny25 said:


> Can anyone suggest any good ideas to help spd my lower back is killing me this morning :-( xx

I am a firm beliver in chiropractic care! I had SPD with Lexi, and the only thing that made it bearable was getting adjusted! It was slightly awkward at times as my dr would adjust my pelvis and or pubic bone... But I always walked out feeling much better. I was going weekly at the end, to manage the pain. 



Dazed said:


> I never said I was mad.

Honestly, thank you for bringing this up. 

Earlier today I did an old wives tale thing and mixed fmu with baking soda... No fizz = girl. Fizzy = boy... There was no fizz, and I was a little sad, then I was angry with myself for feeling disappointed! I think my reaction has either told me that I need to find out, or maybe I shouldn't... I am flip flopping on it, and it is driving me batty! If it is a girl, I may need time to get used to the idea, but if it is a boy having a surprise would be so nice!
So really thanks for letting me know while my feelings were not what I was hoping to feel, they were also not as uncommon as I had thought.


----------



## vickyd

Honestly i never knew such a thing existeed until I saw it on B&B. My first and only reaction was to think that im having/have a baby and there are women out there who either cant have babies or are loosing them. How could i be disapointed? Its the way i view things in general. Like the economic crisis, sure things are rough but there are people living on the streets or people dying of hunger in Africa so everything is put into perspective. 
Nato here in Greece when women find out they are having boys they are the happiest people on earth! Historically in our society women who had boys were considered superior to those who could only produce girls! My fathers generation when asked about offspring would say if they had 2 boys and one girl " i have two kids and one girl" !!! So i suppose if a couple had only girls they would suffer from what we now call gender disapointment. 
Anyways, love a good ol disco debate!!!


----------



## Round2

Jaymes said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest any good ideas to help spd my lower back is killing me this morning :-( xx
> 
> I am a firm beliver in chiropractic care! I had SPD with Lexi, and the only thing that made it bearable was getting adjusted! It was slightly awkward at times as my dr would adjust my pelvis and or pubic bone... But I always walked out feeling much better. I was going weekly at the end, to manage the pain.Click to expand...

I totally agree! I go to a chiropractor and it has done wonders!! And I was the biggest skeptic!


----------



## vickyd

Dazed please dont stop expressing your opinions. We are all different people, brought up differently and experiencing different things. We are bound to disagree and even occasionally rub someone the wrong way but ultimately we all have everyones back in the end ( or so I hope lol!)


----------



## roonsma

Hi all :) You've just brought back my feelings on gender issues. I've always wanted two boys, it was my dream. I was so worried I'd not love my baby if she was a girl i convinced myself both times i was having girls to try and soften the blow if you like. It's not something i could change, i was just how i felt. When both my boys were born i was amazed they were boys and after i'd had Harry i can remember thinking i'd got the two boys i'd always wanted. I wonder how i'd have bonded with my babies if they'd been girls. I'm sure i'd have been fine but i suspect it'd have taken a while longer. 

This probably sounds like madness but i thought i'd post anyway :kiss:


----------



## Dazed

Honestly, I don't think I have a right to have an opinion. My stance as not being a parent is that you know there is a 50/50 chance of either sex. I understand that we have a little hope for one or the other and you give it a bit of time and you should be over it. I honestly don't think it warrents an entire section. It just make me think what the hell is being discussed in there and makes me fear the worst. Small opinion expressed. At this point all I want is to be done with all this TTC and move on. Maybe then can I truely see the other side.


----------



## roonsma

You do have the right to an opinion Dazed! :hugs: I understand what you mean about what's being discussed in there could be worrying :thumbup: I hope you get to see it from the other side Hun, I'm still cheering on you TTC'ers although i rarely post xxx


----------



## Jaymes

:hug: 

You have every right to an opinion... Just because you've not had the experience, doesn't mean you have to be neutral on the subject! I never thought about it until this morning, and was very angry and horribly disappointed in my thoughts on the subject. 

:dust: praying this is your cycle!


----------



## jenny25

You know I'm going to be a mum of 4 boys 2 of which are not here when I found out Kieran was a boy I was a little sad knowing that this is my last pregnancy due to my history and health problems that I'd never have my girl I felt a whole lot of emotions though I do feel blessed to be finally carrying a healthy boy I will still love him millions and treasure him when he is born because I fought so hard to get him xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Interesting debate girls and dazed you have every right to have an opinion and I so hope you can see it from the other side very soon. Cheering all you ladies ttc on and hope you get your forever babies.

For me personally my only reaction was that I have a healthy baby and I felt so blessed. I was quite shocked by how many people asked me what I hoped for when I was pregnant I'd always say a healthy baby and I didnt mind which I didnt thats one of the reasons why we didnt find out what we were having we wanted that surprise. I hope that I will be lucky enough to have a little girl as well as I have a great mother daughter relationship with my mum and would like to have the same but if I have another boy I'll still be over the moon. I was concerened about how my mum would bond with the baby if I had a boy as after 3 sons (who have put her through some rough times) and 2 grandsons and only me and 1 granddaughter I wasnt sure how shed cope with another boy but it was never an issue she loved Benjamin from the moment she saw him and they have an amazing bond, she has now inherited another grandson if thats the right term my brothers gf has a 4 yr old boy. I guess its a level and how people react to it and deal with it. My friend was hoping for a girl as she said she didnt know how to look after a boy as she wasnt used to boys she had a younger sister and females counsin and no nephews. 

Vicky its interesting about the culture of how having a boy is very important my eldest brother had a big thing about having boys especially as he was the first born and he'd had a son I have to say I found it quite odd but steves dad said a similar thing when he came to see Ben aftre he was born about his eldest having a son despite his younger son having 2 sons its like the first born of the first born in the family blood line. I suppose it goes back to a time when men wanted boys so they would inherit the family home/business/throne etc.

On a completely separate issue Allie thank you Benjamin has been on proper meals since about 7 months and has been eating what we have a lot of the time since about 7 and half/8 months. I really took my time with the weening tried to follow hs cues and I had a wake with my mum which was really usefull she gave me such a confidence boost. My battery on the ipad is about to die so wont write anymore but if you want any more information about what I did (not that im saying how Ive done it is the right way) then let me know and I'll write a post about it tomorrow can put it on a spoiler do as not to bore anyone with it. I'll say to you what my mum says to me on a regular basis "trust yourself" 

Cesca I totally get what you mean about not knowing what to expect next time I never went into labour so I have no idea what to expect I find that thought a bit scary as 2nd time round you'd hope to feel a bit more preparaed guess I dont need to worry about that just yet. Are you thinking of trying again?

:hugs: to all and hope you all have a great weekend. Time to put ipad on charge.


----------



## Allie84

I want/wanted a girl sooooo badly! Everyone told me I'd have a girl because I'm so girly...as if that influences things haha. But I wasn't really dissapointed....I was so in love with him the day of my u/s it didn't matter to me. Plus I foresee myself having a few more so I assume I'll get a girl in the future. I'm the first to admit I'll be dissapointed if I _never_ have a girl. I guess I just thought everyone has some amount of preference and hopes for a girl/ boy. I think it's normal.


----------



## Sparkly

I've never felt gender disappointment, but can feel for those that do. When pregnant with Ben, I was absolutely convinced that he was a boy. This was in 1993 way before gender scans were popular. I bought boy clothes and blue things :shock: If he'd have been a girl, I'm sure that I would've been upset tbh.


----------



## pregoinnorge

But I agree with Dazed that devoting an entire section to it seems a little excessive, but I guess I don't know what it feels like to be that disappointed...

We went to the osteopath yesterday and Ella finally slept for more than a few hours and seems way more content. Who know if it's just a fluke, but I'll take it

My MIL just took her for a walk in the stroller, in the rain even, so now I have an hour or so to myself for the first time in weeks. Maybe I should do something better than dink around on bnb...


----------



## NatoPMT

I think they have to dedicate a whole section to it if they have to make it private - its the fact its private that warrants the whole section rather than the topic. 

Its hardly got any posts in there, and to have to join there would have to be some serious disappointment motivation to be in there. What worries me about it is as i said before, it could be damaging depending on who you are talking to in there, plus in some way, the fact its there at all might be damaging. a) because it means that you are encouraged not to discuss it openly and sensitively when it is normal, and b) because it could encourage negativity towards the subject from those who are excluded from the discussion

but then i can see why its private because it does warrant strong reactions. No right way to tackle it i think, so they have done the best they can to provide for those in that position


----------



## Round2

Ya, it seems to me that it should just be a thread, not a section. 

Glad Ella got some rest Preggo. It's so nice when they give you a few hours of happiness. Enjoy your spare time.

Yay! It's Saturday.....what's everyone up to today??

Today Maddy and I are going to 'Build a Bear' for the baby. They have these stores where you can make a teddy bear and pickout clothes for them. I'm not a stuffy kinda person, but she's been begging to make one for her brother. How can I say no! I'm definately starting to see the advantages to have my kids for far apart in ages. She's so excited for this little guy - despite her previous gender disappointment issues!!


----------



## NatoPMT

pregoinnorge said:


> We went to the osteopath yesterday and Ella finally slept for more than a few hours and seems way more content. Who know if it's just a fluke, but I'll take it
> 
> My MIL just took her for a walk in the stroller, in the rain even, so now I have an hour or so to myself for the first time in weeks. Maybe I should do something better than dink around on bnb...

wonderful news!!! thats interesting too, i took Eloise to a cranial-sacro therapist or whatever the term is (it wasnt a cranial oestopath) - it didnt help really as there wasnt much to help but because it was forceps i got it free on the NHS...however i did read a lot of success stories about helping with feeding and sleeping, have you got a series of sessions booked? 

must be a massive relief - i hope that this is the start of her getting some proper sleep - has her feeding stayed the same? 

so glad your MIL is helping out today. go crazy and crack open a face pack - enjoy your me time!

Rounders, I did a Hello Kitty build-a-bear for my niece and i just picked out a display model that was already made up, but my niece wasnt with me so thats not as miserable as it makes me sound, honest, it will be lovely actually going with maddy. That's so lovely that shes thinking about BabyBoyRoundy and wanting to do things for him. Lets hope shes as enthusiastic about changing his nappies.


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to catch up today. Lot's of interesting discussion and I need to add my 2 cents. But I just woke up. Need to shower and have brekkie. But I just can't contain my excitement. I think Razzers has a bfp! She posted a pic in the RMC thread!!!


----------



## vickyd

Oooooooh!~! Fingers crossed for Razzer!!!


----------



## roonsma

:happydance: Raz!!! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Loving the frank conversation about gender disappointment. I love reading about different perspectives. I really don't believe there is a right or wrong to this topic. We all come from different upbringings, different cultures, and different life experiences. These will all skew our feelings on the topic. You all know I wanted a girl. I'm not ashamed about that. I know I would have been somewhat disappointed if it were a boy. I always dreamed of having a boy and a girl. If I had had that first baby, I probably wouldn't have cared. But after so many losses and my age, I know realistically that this might be my only child. I've had fantasies about giving my daughter my clothes and teaching her how to be a strong woman. I've always connected to women and grew up in a matriarch. I talked to many of my friends who had boys but wanted girls. They all told me the same thing. They loved their boys and couldn't imagine life without them. I read a lot of stories. I was trying to prepare myself for the fact that it might be a boy. I would have been happy with a healthy boy, I know I would have. But it would have taken some adjustment. The funny thing is that the day I found out it was a girl, I cried because I felt like I was mourning the loss of a son. It took me completely by surprise. I realized in that moment how much I'd also love a boy. 

I think there is a lot of shame that comes with this topic. And I think there is pressure for women who have had losses to just be happy for whatever they get. But the brain and heart aren't so simple. I agree with Nato that because of the difficulty of the topic, they made it private. That's the only reason it got a whole section. For the privacy aspect, not the topic itself. There have been threads about this in the second tri forum. It's an interesting read if you want to see what some of the women talk about regarding the topic.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hiya girls. 

Sorry I've not come back to finish my post, lol! I ended up back in hospital, having more contractions, home now and on even stricter bed rest. Don't think it'll be long before milos here though!

The gender topic really upsets me, im all for people having their own opinions but I think it's so sad when people want a certain sex. I have only brothers and boy cousins, I'm the only girl among 22 boys, poppy was the next girl to be born after me, I felt such huge pressure to have a girl, I knew if she was a he then she wouldnt have been so special! I now feel this with milo, I know my family think oh it's just another boy! Really really angers me! X


----------



## heart tree

Oh Sassy, I'm sorry to hear about the contractions! How many are you having? How close together are they? I'll go peek at your journal in case you put details there. I hope you are ok!


----------



## vickyd

Sass hang in there girl!!!

22 boys???? How many cousins do you have???? Super fertile family!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

They've stopped now, was every 6-8 minutes, had injection again to stop them and then another for baby's lungs incase he comes early.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry I've counted 1st and 2nd cousins, I have 1 boy cousin alone that has 5 boys, another had 4, everyone's desperate for girls!x


----------



## heart tree

Wow Sassers, that's scary. I'm glad they are taking good care of you. Milo has every chance at being healthy when he's born, even if he arrives in the next few days. I know it's not ideal, but he's a good size now and has developed enough. I hope for your sake he hangs in there for at least another week.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks hearty, me too. I know he'd be fine if he was born now but it's still not ideal and the hospital will carry on stopping things until 37 weeks! X


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh sass!!!

These injections are fantastic, hoping they help Milo stays put as long as possible.

Hearty, was very interesting that, despite thinking you wanted a girl, you had to feel the loss of the son you thought you were having. I was so happy to be having a girl, but Id gotten myself into this state of mind where i was convinced i was having a boy, and how he would need all this love and when Eloise was a girl i had to say goodbye to a boy who never was.


----------



## heart tree

That's sounds like what happened with me too Nato. Funny how the mind works. 

I agree with Nato, Sassy, these meds are fantastic. I've seen story after story on TV where these mess really did wonders at keeping the baby in place. I think the key is going to be the bed rest. I know how hard it is. I imagine it's really hard with Poppy. But keep reminding yourself that it's only for a couple of weeks at most. You can do it!


----------



## hoping:)

I think the gender discussion is very interesting as well. I felt the exact same way as Dazed but thinking about it now I know that if Penny was a boy I would have been a little disappointed but I would have loved my baby with all of my heart regardless of what gender. I actually convinced myself that she was a boy so that I could get used to the idea but I secretly hoped for a girl. I even picked out a boy name- Jayce Bryan (after my dad). Tim has always wanted a little girl and had her name picked out before we even started our crazy TTC journey. I wanted a girl so that I could have a chance to get the mother-daughter bond I have always dreamed of. Currently, we are 99% happy with just having one child but if she had been a boy I know I would have wanted to try again for a girl. I&#8217;m still cheering on all of our girls still trying for their rainbow babies!:thumbup:

Sassy- I can&#8217;t believe you were the only girl and surrounded by 22 boys! I hope Milo decides to hang in there a little longer!

Raz- Congrats:happydance:

AFM- my baby turned 6 months old yesterday:cloud9: Most days I still can't believe that she is real. Looking a her sweet little face makes my whole journey worth it and I would have done it again in a heart beat if it meant that i would get her. We had a 6 month photo shoot for her yesterday.... I will post pictures in a couple weeks when we get them back:thumbup: I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Allie84

Awww happy 6 months Penny!!!

How is everyone? How was everyone's weekend? Ours was a bit blah. Just in a rut at the mo', relationship-wise, financially,career-wise,everything-wise. Alistair is doing well though, even though he has grumpy parents. :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

HAppy half birthday Penny!

I'm good Allie we had a quiet weekend the weather was awful wet, windy and miserable. My mum came down for a few days today which is lovely. Benjamin andI did our sing and sign class which was great. Having a quiet day tomorrow with my mum and on wed we are going to see the Queen shes visiting exeter which is about 20 mons from us so the3 of us are going toget the train in.

Why do you feel blah anything I can do to help?


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- sorry you are in a rut... It probably seems like that because the past few months your were a jet setter flying to Cali and then Scotland. Things will pick up again:flower: 

Lucy- I bet it was nice to visit with your mom today. I wish we had a sing and sign class I could take Penny to. Most of the fun things like that happen while I'm at work :/ They have a stroller stride class near us that I think I have convinced Tim to take Penny to. I would love to do it but of course I am working. Hopefully this time next year I will be able to stay home full time:thumbup:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy half bday to penny, goes too fast huh.

Allie - sorry your feeling a bit down, maybe plan/book something to look forward to? I often do that when im feeling low, OR you could just move to London ;-)

Weekend was poo, I never slept a wink last night either :-( god I've turned into such a miserable cow.

Was Razs bfp confirmed? I really hope so.xx


----------



## vickyd

Allie we all feel like this sometimes hun...I agree with Sass, maybe you should plan something special for the near future to look forward to.

Sass i had the steroid injections too, when Hero was born at 33 weeks she automaticly breathed on her own and although she spent 2 weeks an NICU it was purely so that she could gain weight and learn to suck and didnt have any assistance breathing.

Last night my mom kept Hero at her place so that i could go out for a drink as today is a bank holiday. I left my spanish lesson and took the metro to the old city center to meet my sis. In this area there is the ancient university and library and is a very big tourist attraction. I used to hang out on the grass surrounding these two beautiful biuldings as a teenager. I decided to walk through the small park between them rather than take the main road to the bar area. As soon as i take a few steps in i see some guys huddled in a corner but dont think too much of it. A few steps further the same scene. Now as i come into a more lighted area i see a couple where the girl is bent over and shooting up this guy in the penis!!!!!! Oh my god the small park has turned into a shooting gallery... My first reaction was fear but then an incredible sadness came over me for these people but also for my city and what its become. Things are so out of control that such a historical landsight is allowed to be turned into a shooting gallery... I used to go to the library with my mom for children's story hour and always thought id take my kids too. Now between the riots, the thousands of prostitues out in broad daylight, the addicts this city is so rotten that there is nowhere to go with your kids. Truely a sad day for me...


----------



## vickyd

Allie we all feel like this sometimes hun...I agree with Sass, maybe you should plan something special for the near future to look forward to.

Sass i had the steroid injections too, when Hero was born at 33 weeks she automaticly breathed on her own and although she spent 2 weeks an NICU it was purely so that she could gain weight and learn to suck and didnt have any assistance breathing.

Last night my mom kept Hero at her place so that i could go out for a drink as today is a bank holiday. I left my spanish lesson and took the metro to the old city center to meet my sis. In this area there is the ancient university and library and is a very big tourist attraction. I used to hang out on the grass surrounding these two beautiful biuldings as a teenager. I decided to walk through the small park between them rather than take the main road to the bar area. As soon as i take a few steps in i see some guys huddled in a corner but dont think too much of it. A few steps further the same scene. Now as i come into a more lighted area i see a couple where the girl is bent over and shooting up this guy in the penis!!!!!! Oh my god the small park has turned into a shooting gallery... My first reaction was fear but then an incredible sadness came over me for these people but also for my city and what its become. Things are so out of control that such a historical landsight is allowed to be turned into a shooting gallery... I used to go to the library with my mom for children's story hour and always thought id take my kids too. Now between the riots, the thousands of prostitues out in broad daylight, the addicts this city is so rotten that there is nowhere to go with your kids. Truely a sad day for me...


----------



## Dazed

Oh Vicky, that is so sad to hear about Greece. I have always admired Greece and to hear what it has become is truely sad. I hope something happens soon to clean it up. It such ashame you can't enjoy the city you live in with Hero like you did with your mom.


----------



## Round2

Vicky, that's so sad. I can't imagine seeing those kinds of changes where I live. It must be really hard to see.

How was your night out?

Sassy, you're not a miserable cow. You're just going through hell! It will all be over soon. Are you still thinking next week??

Lucy, say hi to the Queen for me!!

Allie, sorry you guys are in a rut. A nice weekend away would be great. Or even just a dinner out. Do you have someone to watch Allister for a few hours?

Hoping, I didn't know you were planning on becoming a SAHM. That's fabulous, I'm so envious!!

AFM, I'm having alot of contraction-y type pain in the last 24 hours. It's kind of freaking me out. There's no rythm to them, so I think they are harmless. Still don't like them though. Also, I had my doc appointment yesterday and my iron levels are still very low and now my TSH is high. Both of which make you feel tired...not to mention I'm in my 3rd trimester. And, I'm loosing weight again! I only lost 2lbs in 2 weeks, but I asked for another scan next week to make sure he is still growing. My doctors aren't worried, but I still feel nervous. I really don't like that all these things are happening at once.


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- you are so close to the finish line! I remember being pretty miserable & exhausted towards the end. Creating a human being is no easy task!

Vicky- very sad indeed:nope:. Im sorry you have to see you city in shambles. Its just awful:hugs:

Round- that is the plan right now as long as everything goes well with my hubbys business:thumbup:. Im sorry to hear you are having a bit of a rough patch with your levels and the contraction like pain. At the end I stopped gaining weight and kind of just leveled off. I hear that it is quite common to lose a little weight toward the end. I hope the scan will help calm your nerves.:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Happy 6 months to beautiful little Penny Lace!! Looking foward to seeing the pics, i always love cooing over her!

Allie, theres an fb pic that looks like Alistair has a tooth, is that an optical illusion or real? 

Vic, how horrible. Thats actually a pretty traumatic things to see too, as well as the implications it has for Athens oo Eloise is awake will have to finish later


----------



## heart tree

Happy 6 months Penny! Wow, time flies. 

Allie, I think we all go through the blahs at some point. Feel like sharing more? Maybe we can help. 

Lucy it's so nice you get to spend quality time with your mum. Did you get to see the Queen? Is it easy to see her when she's out and about? In the US, going to see Obama is practically impossible unless you buy tickets for some event he's going to be at. I did see Prince Charles's motorcade in Napa Valley when he was in California a few years ago. Didn't see him though. 

Vicky, that's just an awful change. It must be devastating to see. There are pockets of San Francisco that are very similar. I used to work in one of those areas and would look outside my window at any time of day and see people shooting up, people high out of their minds, prostitutes, etc. It's so sad. But I didn't know that area in any other way. It must be horrible to see it change so much. 

Round I'm glad you are going to get a reassurance scan. I never realized that a pregnancy could get more stressful. I always thought that if I could get to the second tri it would be smooth sailing. How wrong I was. 

Sassy, not long now. I'm so glad you are still pregnant though. 

Hi Nato and Dazed!

I think Raz might have had a chemical. Her tests were light but then went to a bfn today. Her temps dropped too. She's not at all confident that this is viable. 

AFM, just counting the days until my next scan - 1 week and 5 days. Starting the third tri on Friday. Life is fairly simple right now. I wake up, do work for 5 hours, watch tv and read, go to bed and thank the universe that I made it another day with my baby in my belly. She's very active and getting bigger, I can tell. So am I! Minus the active part. I'm just getting bigger. I wish my thighs and butt would stop growing though! :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I'm excited too:thumbup: Any new adorable pics of Eloise? I will have to check FB sometime:thumbup:

Hearty- I had to laugh at "She's very active and getting bigger, I can tell. So am I! Minus the active part. I'm just getting bigger. ":haha: I always thought that when I was pregnant I would be super active and fit but PAL changes all of that! First tri I was terrified to even sneeze but by the time I got to be about 35 weeks I was walking everyday and by 37 weeks I was walking at least twice a day trying to get Penny out:haha: I hope your next scan proves you have a stable cervix so you can start being a little more active:thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Penny is such an adorable tinker in your avatar!!!!! Youre so lucky to be a SAHM, you wont miss any of the incredible milestones i did. I asked my mom to never tell me about new things she did so that id experience them myself but sometimes she would get so excited that she would tell me. When she told me that she took her first steps i crid for a good two hours at work.

Haha at Hearty asking Luce if she saw the queen!!! Also no-one beleives that you you have expanded in the but and thigh area! Your bump pics are proof that you are in incredible shape and a true future MILF!!!

Today we went to the sea, the traffic was horrible and what should have been a 20 minute drive ended up a 2 hour journey. Hero was definately not impressed since she absolutely hates being tied in her car seat or pram for that matter. When we got there finally she was way to crabby to enjoy herself for the first hour. She perked up when we met some friends fo coffee and was back to her old self over lucnh. Today was the first time she went to a tavern, i never take her with me to rstaurants and coffee shops cause she never sits still. Suprisinly though she was quite well behaved and we managed to have a pretty nice lunch. Our friends now think me and Alex are full of shit and that we have an incredibly well behaved baby.


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Our friends now think me and Alex are full of shit and that we have an incredibly well behaved baby.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Good girl Hero. Make your parents look like liars! I love it!


----------



## vickyd

So i found this flat which space wise and location wise is perfect, gonna try and get a seeing this week... im adding the link below. What do you all think? My only hesitation is the mosaic floors....They are pretty hard when considering Hero is very accident prone and also make the flat really hard to heat in the winter. Also im not too crazy about their appearance. opinions welcomed please!

https://www.spitogatos.gr/gr/ενοικίαση_Διαμέρισμα_Αγία_Λαύρα_Υμηττού__Υμηττός_-l950981


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: ladies

Sassy not long to go now hun just hang in there you have done so well :hugs:

Hearty seeing the queen tomorrow Round I will say hello to her for you :thumbup: Ive had a lovely day with my mum we went shopping and for coffee at this lovely little coffe shop above a book shop so we then bought some books well my mum did she bought books for all her grandchildren. She's been reading the ones she bought for Benjamin to him which is wonderful love seeing them together. Its been a beautiful day here so we went for a long walk. My dad is gutted hes not here he had to work. Mums here till friday :happydance: 

Vicky Im so sorry thats so sad about whats happened to athens and to somewhere used to go. Ha ha at hero behaving perfectly.


----------



## Dazed

LOVE the flat. Maybe you could by some large rugs to soften the floor for Hero?


----------



## vickyd

Dazed thanks! I was worried my desperation was making me like any flat!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Say hi to Lizzie from me too Luce. When are you coming to London again? You can see me and the queen then 

Vickers: how long a lease do you have to sign? I think it looks fab, but if you can take it short term while you are looking for somewhere more, suitable would that work? I was gonna suggest rugs for Hero head protection and warmth too

Dont worry you can get Hero back with mum-dancing, botty photos and dressing her in velvet knickerbockers. 

Rounders, are they Braxton Hicks then? Sorry there's all that going on, whats with the weight loss? Is your bump growing though? I think i remember reading that fundal height isnt that accurate. Could you request an extra scan for measurements progress or is that over the top (but its always good to get an extra scan in)? Hope it goes ok with the drs. I m glad you're being properly monitored but that everything is just being pregnant. 

* go to bed and thank the universe that I made it another day with my baby in my belly*

the universe is doing right by you. Happy 3Tri Friday! 

I also refuse to believe you look anything other than Much Hotter Than Me. 

I am STILL in my maternity jeans and have put 2 pounds back on. I am so fed up. My pre-preggo jeans wont go past my dimply knees. That reminds me ....upsettingly, i felt a lump on the inside of my knee, felt like a painless spot, and i examined it and to my horror found what looks like the start of a varicose vein.


----------



## NatoPMT

i also forgot to say that I have healed my lady bits - after all this time (tmi coming up..) my bum was still sore and last week i put sudocrem on it, and its magically better

also Eloise has been poorly with her 1st cold and bad constipation, my poor baby. She screamed for an hour last night so i chucked John out of our room and me and her shared our bed while he went upstairs. She was snuffling and snoring all night like a little piglet which kept me awake cos i was giggling at her. 

Hoping, what did you do for the photos? were they in a studio? My friend has done some amazing photos of her little girl, i'll fb one to you for nosiness. I want to get some done now.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- Being a SAHM is my mission so hopefully everything goes well. Right now Tim is able to stay home with her during the day while I am working so it is not so bad. 

I really like the flat as well:thumbup: I looks really spacious and I like the floors but understand your concern with Hero. I like Dazed's idea about getting big rugs:thumbup:

Well done for Hero proving her parents wrong:haha: It sounds like a lovely day minus the 2 hour car trip. 

Lucy- it is so nice you get to see your mom so often! My parents get to see Penny every few months and then when ever they call on the video phone but it is not the same. 

Hi Dazed!

Lucy- oh no for varicose veins! Just remember it took 9 months to put on the weight so cut yourself some slack! What are you doing for exercise these days?


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- poor Eloise:hugs: Penny has not been well either. I thought it was just from teething but today I have a sore throat. She has been pouring out snot and chewing on anything she can put in her mouth. She now has a habit of playing with her boogers by blowing them in and out and making the funniest faces. She won't let me go near her to suck them out with the syringe:dohh:

I'm glad to hear your lady bits are back to normal:thumbup: Are you thinking you will start trying again very soon? 

For her pictures we did half in studio and the others outside. I really want to do an under water shoot but have not seen a photographer who does them in our area. I would love to see your friend's pictures:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

I'm about to hop on a conference call but just wanted to say quickly that I love that flat Vicky! It's beautiful! Rugs can easily solve the floor problem. Do they take dogs?

I'll catch up on the rest later.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That flat is lovely vicky, our house has all wooden floors/tiles and we just use rugs!

I've not another year of being a sahm and I honestly think I'll go back to work, I feel so thick when I'm not working, but then I don't have any trusted childcare, oh well I dont need to think about it right now!x


----------



## pregoinnorge

I like the flat a lot Vicky! I don't think the floors should be too much of a problem. Is there a lot of competition for real estate there?

Sad about all the sick babies. Ella and I have a cold (mine is much worse) and its heartbreaking to hear her sneezing and coughing.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks girls! Im hoping for a viewing this evening, dont know if they a accept dogs but ill defo not keep it from them. I dont need any hassles at the moment.
Real estate is difficult in the area im looking to move too. There arent many affordable flats there so when one pops up its a massecre lol! It helps that my uncle was council man for this area for many years and actually kept it in great condition despite all the problems in Athens over the last 20 years. The schools are good and there are many parks around. I cant beleive ive been house hunting almost a year and still nothing! This has never happened to me before lol!


----------



## vickyd

Oh and sorry to hear of all the sick bubbas!


----------



## Dazed

I hope everything goes in your favor Vic.

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## vickyd

The flat was leased this morning GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Dazed

DAMN Vic! I hope you catch a break soon you need it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Grrrr how annoying, properties get snapped up do quickly here too!x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My 2nd from last bump pic, 36 weeks!

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/cas_cas83/26ce8365.jpg


----------



## Round2

Awe Vicky, sorry to hear about the flat.

Sassy, you look soooo tiny!! Can't beleive this is your second last week of pregnancy.


----------



## vickyd

Sass im gonna print that photo out and tape to my fridge!!!! Skinny motivation poster girl!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, I feel huge and have actually gained 3stone!! My bumps pretty pathetic though!x


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy you look amazing. You like like one of those pregnant people off the telly. 

Its taken me 3 pages to work out what sahm meant, but i have worked it out all by myself. I want to stay at home. Thats my pennys worth.

Hoping, yes gonna start trying in the next couple of months, feel better about the idea now my hooha feels better. Husband might even get some if he's really lucky. 

Any news on Razzer? does she have any appointments to check her levels? i hope the tests are getting stronger 

Vic sorry about the apartment. I'm shocked that youre still looking after a year - thats so crappy. How is your weight loss going?

hope the poorly babies are feeling better. Eloise is not as snotty but her tummy is no better. 

Amy have you given Ella anything? I got some saline spray but im too scared to use it

Im going to see New Order tomorrow night. I am proper excited not just pretend excited. 

cos we havent had any music for a while, and cos im excited....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uEBuqkkQRk


----------



## vickyd

Nato did you buy the saline in ampules? they are excellent! Twice when Hero was sick they were a life saver...I spray it in and then use a bulb to such out the softened mucus.

Weight loss??? Ive stopped dieting months now lol! Im 10 pounds away from pre-pregnancy weight and have now decided that i will loose it after baby number two haha!!
Have fun tonight! LOVE New Order!


----------



## NatoPMT

oo, no i just got a spray - i will look for those. Eloise kicks off when she doesnt like something, she wont let me near her nose to get bogies so i know its gonna be a hard job. I have to stealth attack her when i wipe her face. she's very good at taking medicine though, she opens her mouth like a little baby bird for food. 

i jumped the gun on the new order, its actually tomorrow night but i have given myself a headache by being excited. last time i saw them i burst into tears so hopefully i will keep more decorum than that episode


----------



## vickyd

Yeah Hero hates it when i try to wipe her face or do her hair or anything really haha!! It was easier when she was smaller, now shes stronger than me....


----------



## Dazed

Unfortunately the witch got Raz :(


----------



## pregoinnorge

Raz---:hugs:We're here if you feel like chatting.

Sorry about the apartment Vicky:( I'd be super frustrated too after a year.

I am using the little ampules and sucking it out with this..

https://www.apotek1.no/produkter/otribaby-nesesuger-941613p

Little weird to suck it out with my mouth though, but unless she makes gallons of snot and it goes through the filter I think I'm good:)

I'm a good 15 pounds over my pre-preg weight now (and I was no skinny Minnie to start with) but strangely most of my clothes from before fit. I must have been dressing like a gangsta or something...hmmm


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry raz, im gutted for her :-(


----------



## vickyd

Raz so sorry........


----------



## pregoinnorge

i feel terrible about my last post. All hugs and support should be going to raz right now...


----------



## vickyd

Amy hun what are you talking about??? There was nothing unsupportive about your post.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I thought the same!x


----------



## NatoPMT

me too, Amy don't worry! 

Raz, so sorry to hear your news if youre reading. Hope the doggies are looking after you

Amy i thought i was going to have to do that last night but she let me off the hook and stopped snuffling. I haven't needed to use anything so far, and she's less snuffly now. Im still about 20lbs over pre-mc. Just 3 over pre-pregnancy. After my mc i got stuck into the family sized bars of Green and Blacks and got a head start on the weight gain

Vic - haha at hero being stronger than you... wrestled to the ground by a baby


----------



## LucyJ

Raz I'm so sorry thinking of you :hugs:

Vicky sorry about the flat hope a place come up soon for you must be so frustrating.

Nato trying to sort out dates will pm you when I know exactly when I'll be your way :happydance: so exicited for you trying again.

Sorry about the all the poorly babies and mummies hope everyones feeling better soon.

Amy there was nothing wrong with your post. :hugs:

Afm: had a great day today exhausted now its been a busy one we saw the Queen and Prince Phillip then met with my sil to be for lunch which was lovely I dont know if I mentioned that my little brother had got engaged (I helped him pick the ring). Its been a beautiful day here. :whispers quitely so as not to tempt fate: Benjamin slept through the night last night!!


----------



## jenny25

I'm so sorry raz xxx

I will put my update in a spoiler xx



Spoiler
Well scan went well little man is 1lb and the medication is doing there job no blood clots either my scan was supposed to be done with my consultant but the fetal medicine unit scanner broke boo so they had to squeeze me in too the normal scan unit so here is a picture of my handsome little man Kieran 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/b93a2333.jpg


----------



## Round2

Raz, I'm so sorry. We're all here if you need us.

Jenny, congrats on the healthy boy. You are well on your way now. Oh and I LOVE the name you picked. 

Nato, I'm glad Eloise is feeling better. You're not 20lbs overweight. I've seen pictures. You lie!!

Amy, that is weird. I lost more weight than I gained with Maddy...but my clothes from before my first pregnancy never fit again. It's sad, because that was back when I actually shopped for nice things....instead of the crappy Walmart yoga pants.

Lucy, sounds like a wonderful day. I tried to see Will and Kate when they were here last summer, but there was no getting near them. It was crazy how many people came to see them.

I ended up calling my OB about the contractions and he said they were just braxton hicks, but to come in if they good stronger or more regular. Apparently, you feel them more the second time around. I didn't know that...it freaked me out because I definately didn't feel this my first pregnancy.


----------



## Razcox

hey guys thanks for the support, I am fine. Bit gutted but didnt even really get that excited about it so its not to bad.

I do lurk and see how your are all doing but its a bit hard sometimes to be so far behind you guys so i dont post much. But i wanted to know i always think about you guys xx


----------



## hoping:)

Razz:hugs: still cheering you on:flower:

Jen- wonderful about baby Kieran:happydance:

Round- glad a call to your OB calmed your fears:hugs:Good to know your body is practicing! You will be meeting your little guy so soon!

Some 6 month photos in my journal:thumbup: Nato, After seeing your friends angel picture I want to get some more done very soon!


----------



## whyme

Hi Ladies, 

I havent been here for a long long time and didnt think i would post again.... but I am on page one - "waiting with". Am gobsmacked but happy to say that I have got (a rather unexpected, but very welcome) BFP yesterday - please can you update my status


----------



## Jaymes

whyme said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i havent been here for a long long time and didnt think i would post again.... But i am on page one - "waiting with". Am gobsmacked but happy to say that i have got (a rather unexpected, but very welcome) bfp yesterday - please can you update my status

congratulations!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS*​

amazing news!!! :bfp:

:yipee::headspin::dance::juggle::fool::tease::wohoo::loopy::bunny:\\:D/:happydance:

what dpo are you whyme?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congratulations whyme, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girls, 

Soz I've not updated, had such a shit few days! Anyway I'm going in next wednesday (16th) to have a sweep, if that doesn't work, I'll be induced on the Friday!x


----------



## jenny25

Wow exciting stuff sassy the end is in sight now darling xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Certainly is, just 1 more full week to get through :wohoo:


----------



## jenny25

Awe that excellent darling I'm so happy for you xxx

I'm trying to figure out what too do we are getting messed around so bad from the job ceter I'm thinking of seeking legal advise and putting in a complaint as well animals get treated better than us I'm worried all this stress will put me into pre term labour xx


----------



## whyme

NatoPMT said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS*​
> 
> amazing news!!! :bfp:
> 
> :yipee::headspin::dance::juggle::fool::tease::wohoo::loopy::bunny:\\:D/:happydance:
> 
> what dpo are you whyme?

LOl Lucy, 

DPO? havent got a scooby!! we honestly had given up so not even on folic acid - my sister drove straight round with some lol. 

Early days though hun, sadly been here twice before... taking one day at a time as cant get too excited -


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations whyme :happydance::happydance: so happy for you heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Sassy I know you've had a rough time of it but not long to go you are in the final stretch :hugs:

Jen sorry you are being messed about by the jobcentre I'd put in a complaint how are they messing you about? I'm not sure what legally you could do. 

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Lucy we don't have any money coming in apart tax credits my bills are going too mount up and we have nothing too live on xx


----------



## LucyJ

you poor thing hope you can get something sorted soon. Are they making you jump through hoops I had to signe on for a short amount of time and it was horrendous the interviews I had to go through they then sent me to a workshop (on helping you get back to work applying for jobs etc) 2 hrs of my life wasted to be told I should work in toys r us as thats just like teaching wtf!! I kidd you not I could of spent the time looking for teaching jobs instead if the crap they were going on about luckily I was able to find plenty of supply work so didnt have to bother with them for that long.


----------



## LucyJ

Have updated my journal with some pics pages 11 and 12. 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## vickyd

Congrats whyme!!!!!!!!!

Sass so exciting!! Just think soon you'll be a mother of 2 under 2 hahahah!!!!!!! Let the fun times RoLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!

Jen sorry youre under all this stress....I agree witih Luce though, what could your legal options be???

Nato how was the concert?? Did you cry again???

Not much going on this end. Today is the general election, we are preparing for anything at this point. One thing is for sure, its gonna be a long riot full night lol!
I just ate 5 slices of pizza and feel like im gonna explode any moment.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

2 under 2 vicky??? You mean 2 under 1! :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Oh I don't know but surely there is some loop hole too jump through I mean some people down there have no intentions of workin Paul's been working for 15 years never ever had too sign on before we just want to make sure things are covered I mean they can't stop and start things too suit them this is seriously taking a tole in my health I've been having Brixton hicks today dizzy spells general rubbish xx


----------



## Sparkly

Jen - can't you get income support? Hope it gets sorted soon hun

Vic - I loved the pics of that flat, I'm sorry that it's been taken chick, bummer!!

Whyme - congrats hun, I remember you from last summer x

Sass - Sorry you're struggling still......please god nooooo, I'm gonna say it......someone stop me now......arrrrrr..............
It won't be long now love :rofl: I fucking hated people saying that to me close to the end...sorry :blush:


----------



## jenny25

Nope I can't claim that till I'm 29 weeks xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

29 weeks? That's ridiculous, the benefit system really gets my back up! They dish money out to the wrong people and don't actually help those who need it most!

Hope you get it sorted out soon.x


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Girls

Razzer, thinking of you too petal

Hoping, i LOVED the Penny pics, the mafia one is hilarious. She's so expressive as wel as gorgeous

Sassers, how are you feeling about it all? I suppose knowing is a bonus given the blind panic i went into when my waters broke unexpectedly. Hope it feels like you have some control and you can relax a bit till then. Ah, just got to your excited running smilie, so i guess youre happy about the sweep and induction!!

Jen, dont worry about the BH, i got massive ones in France last summer at about your week, they were almost constant on and off but i went to full term

Whyme - hahaha @ emergency folic acid delivery. I know you will be cautious, but a bfp is a massive step and the chances are in your favour. Keep us up to date 

Luce will go and have a look at the lovely Ben straight away

Vic, i was disappointed to be honest, the first 30-mins to an hour was crap, until they played Bizarre Love Triangle, and then it got much better but they didnt play so many of my best ones. They wasted the first part on toss bollock stuff i didn't like. 

AND i am too old to stand up for 4 hours. I went to the loo and couldnt bend my legs to sit down. They were jammed. 

Are the early results coming in for the general election? We had an election on Thursday and that twat Boris got in again. I nearly rioted myself. Conservatives got trounced in the local elections though which i was smirking about. 

How you getting on Sparkly? 

Eloise once again proved today that she will smile at any old toothless piss-soaked hobo and attract them over to where i am sitting. At least she's not judgemental.


----------



## vickyd

Election result was crazy... First of all the neo-nazi party golden dawn actually got 10% of the public vote and 20 seats in parliment! I almost cried when I saw this on tv...This is what 30 years of corruption has done to the Greeks, making them think all our problems are due to immigration and taking our anger out on these poor people. The rest of the result was as expected, no one got enough votes to form a governmnet and now we are waiting to see if a coalition will be formed or if we have to go to another election.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, yeh I can't wait for my consultant to do my sweep :rofl:

Induction was the last thing I wanted but it's pretty much what I had with pops! I just need this baby out, the pain is sending me over the edge! From Wednesday I'm off bed rest so hopefully mr milo will make an appearance all by himself!!


----------



## hoping:)

Whyme-Congrats!!!:happydance:

Sassy- Yay for next week!!! :happydance:You are going to be one busy momma! It is so awesome you will have the best of both worlds. I cant wait to see pictures of your handsome little man.

Jen- sorry to hear you are under a bunch of stress. I hope you figure something out very soon:hugs:

Lucy- I will pop into your journal and take a look:thumbup:

Vicky- So sad about the general elections:nope:. I hope you got some sleep regardless of the riot full night. Really sucks you will have to go through the election process all over again

Sparkly- how are you doing these days?

Nato- haha. That one is good. It looks like she is about back hand the camera guy (our friend, Trav). That sucks about your concert but it sounds like you got to hear a few good ones I take it no crying this time around? Hilarious about not being able to bend your legs to go to the loo:haha:. I cant bend my right leg this morning without feeling like I will break it! I did the incline with some friends yesterday. It is a 1 ½ mile hike strait up a mountain. It is super steep every time I turned around to look I got dizzy and nauseous. 

Amber


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. Chatty bunch you are! I made the most of the gorgeous weather this weekend by laying in the sun, reading and staying away from the TV and computer as much as possible. It was divine. 

Sassers, I can't even imagine the pain. You are one tough lady. I can't wait for you to be on the other end of this. 

Vic, it's so sad to hear about Greece. I think you need to move to the US! Not that it's much better here. How's the house hunt going?

Nato I'm so bummed the concert wasn't up to your expectations! I know what you mean about standing. I can't stand at concerts like that anymore. I had to sit on the ground for U2 and Bono was right above us. People were looking at me like I was crazy for not standing and cheering. There are lots of weirdos that Eloise could charm in San Francisco. Feel free to bring her over here for an experiment. 

Jen, I have no idea how the system works there but it seems criminal that you can't get some assistance. 

Luce and Amber I'll go have a look at your pics. 

Whyme, congrats babe!!! I know it's scary times. I'm so happy for you though. 

My step mother and father came by yesterday with ridiculous amounts of gifts for the baby. They gave me 
30 articles of clothing
5 pairs of socks
2 bibs
2 hats
3 blankets
4 stuffed animals
1 swaddling blanket
3 books
2 pacifiers
1 rattle
1 teething ring
1 tiny little red wagon

The clothes are soooo cute! They got me a combo of newborn clothes and stuff for when she's a little older. They are also going to buy the crib and crib mattress for us. I feel very lucky yet again. 

It made it more real to see these little things that I'll get to put on my girl. She's been active like a little maniac. I just love her. One week from today until my next cervix scan. I hope I get a good ultrasound tech who measures the baby and takes pics. More importantly, I hope my cervix is stable. 

Hope everyone is having a good Monday! (I can't believe I said that as I'm a self proclaimed Monday hater).


----------



## hoping:)

I update my journal with Penny's "Mafia" photos if anyone is interestd:thumbup:

Hearty- good for you taking advantage of the beautiful weather! It was beautiful here in Colorado as well but today it is snowing:wacko: Your little girl is getting spoiled already! She is a very lucky girl! I bet you are having lots of fun looking at all her baby things.


----------



## Allie84

Hello ladies,

I hope you're all well. I'm off to read back. I've had a crap week so I've been laying low. Lots of work and I'm not feeling well. Last week I was sitting around working at around 11 pm and all of a sudden I felt like I was going to faint, it really scared me! My heart started racing and I just panicked that I was going to die and I rushed myself to the ER. They did a few tests and all was normal. Referred me to my GP who didn't even exaimine me, told me I have mega anxiety and referred me to a psychologist. I scored really high on the anxiety test...worried about something bad happening, unrealistic fears, etc. I keep having this horrible fear that I'm going to die and leave Alistair. I've been worrying about things like not having the baby book filled out and I told Ale to print off my BnB journals when I die....I know it's weird but sometimes I look at him and freak out thinking of how much I don't want to leave him. This is all out of the blue. 

Anyways, since then I'm dizzy and lightheaded practically all the time and I'm having a hard time accpeting it's anxiety and still feel convinced something horrible is wrong with me and I'm going to drop dead any minute. I can't take any pills because I'm breastfeeding and the therapist hasn't gotten back to me about starting CBT. Anyways, enough about me, let's see how much I can focus and read back! Alistair is napping really well right now.


----------



## heart tree

Allie that sounds awful. I've never had anxiety to that extent but I tend to b anxious and know how awful it feels. I know it can manifest with physical symptoms, but it's so hard to wrap your brain around the idea that your thoughts are causing a physical reaction. I think CBT is a great thing to try. It's very solution focused. You'll be given very practical exercises to practice and integrate as a way to ease the anxiety. It will take some time, but I think it's a great approach to persistent anxiety. 

I wonder if your hormones are still unbalanced after giving birth. That can also play a role in mood disorders. If CBT doesn't help, you might want to request that they check your levels. Hang in there sweetie.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, glad to hear you are doing well. What a great bunch of baby stuff! I put Alistair in an outfit today I was given while pregnant. I remember wondering what it would feel like to have a baby that fit in 6 months clothes. Now I know! It's all so surreal, from pregnancy onwards. LOL @ sitting at U2. 

Hoping, I will go have a look at the pics! Sounds charming.

Nato, LOL @ Eloise charming the hobos. Who knows, she probably made his day! She's doing good deeds already. Too bad about the concert...I hate being dissapointed by concerts. I am a HUGE John Mayer fan and one of his albums (Heavier Things) is pretty much my favorite album of all time. I went to his concert (well, I've seen him 3 times, but this latest concert) he didn't sing a SINGLE SONG from that album. I waited and waited. It was almost cruel! Oh well. So I do know what you mean.

Jenny, so sorry about the government. I don't understand how the jobcentre works but they sound useless. Lucy, I can't believe they referred you to Toys R Us!! :dohh: 

Vicky, whoa...a neo-nazi party? Crazy. People like to blame immigrants here as well. And I keep seeing status updates on Facebook from people about how we need to 'help ourselves' before we give foreign aid to developing countries. I get so angry at the ingorance of people! URGH. I've been following the French election but didn't hear much here about the Greek election. Hope it all turns out. Sorry about the flat.

Sassy!!! OMG, so, so close. Are you hoping Milo makes an early appearance once you are off bedrest? I hope you get to avoid induction but since it's your second baby it's bound to go quickly either way. So no C-Section? Sorry, I've been such a crap journal stalker because I'm all whiny and woe-is-me these days. I need to get caught up!!!

whyme, congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Allie sorry you had such a rough week....Anxiety attacks are terrible, i went through a period at Uni where i had multiple panic attacks. I too was conviced i would die before i graduated. I now feel them coming on and "talk" myself out of them...
Ever since i had Hero I have been really stressed about dying. I suppose its natural to worry that something will happen to us now that we have someone who depends on us 100%. Sometimes these thoughts keep me up all night where i almost drive myself into a completely neurotic state. The way i calm down is that eventually i wake Alex up and tell him my exact thoughts. He then starts stroking my hair telling me how we will live to see Hero grow up and have kids of her own and other such stories of the future. Maybe you can try the same thing?

Hearty i love how happy you are!!! Everytime I read one of your posts a smile is plastered all over my face!


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie if it helps, Im exactly the same and worried about dying, espec as i am an 'older mother'- its worrying me even more than i will be at least 41 if i have another and what if something goes wrong and i die in childbirth. Im terrified about eloise growing up and the horrible schools and bullies and scary stuff in London too, i get mad even when she smiles at someone and they dont acknowledge her. My worries are more passing thoughts that i sometimes dwell on more than anxieties though - but i am familiar with the topic

Im really sorry that youre feeling like that. I remember you werent that pleased with your last counselling, but I agree with hearty that CBT really can be a good option. I think the physical symptoms can make it even worse as they are 'real' and can validate your emotional reactions, its all smoke and mirrors of course. I know you said you have been avoiding bnb but does it help to type it out? If it does, don't forget we are here for you, it might help you organise your thoughts and be an outlet. 

Hearty, i plan for california and San Francisco to be our first big holiday, prob be in about 5 years though. Hopefully the whole smiling at everyone willy nilly thing will have died down by then. Wow at all your gifts! I have to say, i was so amazed at how many cards and presents eloise got when she was born. people just love babies. I never really realised <durr> 

and us british are having a great monday - its bank holiday here. Not that i care. Every day is a holiday for me these days

Vic, there's quite a lot in the uk press about the Greek elections now, landmines along the Turkish border?? great policy. At least the BNP lost a lot of uk votes this time for us, but UKIP which pretends not to be racist but blatantly is, got quite a few votes. 

Hoping, i just love Penny Mafia. Gonna have another look for a giggle. I didnt cry, but i nearly did when my legs wouldnt bend and my feet started hurting. I saw a major manager from my work there and he was all sweaty which almost made me cry too, but i held it together. 

All this hiking is why you have a nice figure and I still look like the Pilsbury Dough Boy. Haha at being dizzy and sick (if i may be so bold) - that happened to me in the Myanmar Mountains. From a) the sheer drop to my right and the fact i wasnt really physically prepared for mountain walking. I thought i was going to have to be airlifted off


----------



## heart tree

I will be expecting a call in 5 years Nato. I'm going to try and get myself to London before then. I will be calling to see your smiling baby and shine my smiling baby right back at you.

It is amazing how much people love babies. I obviously love them too, but the past couple of years have been so anti-baby (other people's babies of course, not anyone here ) that I forgot how much people go nuts for them. I'm getting back into the nutty phase though. I really don't think my step-mother is in the least bit done with shopping for this baby. This is her only chance at having a grandchild as she has no children of her own. I'm my father's only child. So my step-mother is seriously losing her mind with this baby! It's great. Free stuff for me!

Vicky, I need to go read the BBC website. Stupid American news doesn't do the rest of the world any justice. I saw a small article about Greece and France elections, but I can't grasp the severity of it all based on the horrible lack of info they feed us. We are a very narcissistic nation. It drives me crazy. Apparently the most important national news we can talk about is Kate Middleton's fashion and if she's pregnant or not.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls can I come back, I've missed you!
Big congrats to all the new BFP's Hearty, Jen, Rounders and of course Sassy. I'm delighted for you. 
Truly sorry for anyone who has had bad news or a loss recently. I have been trying to follow the thread when I can, but have probably missed quite a lot.
Big hello to everyone else. I've seen photos of all your babies, and they are gorgeous!
I've had my little poppet now. Charlotte is 16 weeks already and was born on the 14th Jan weighing 7lb 14. She's my pride and joy and I love her so much.


----------



## heart tree

Hey Sugar! So good to see your name pop up here! It's so funny that you are calling us the "new BFP's". It doesn't feel so new to me anymore! LOL!

I look at all your pics on FB. Charlotte is just a doll. You look so happy (and beautiful). I can't wait to join the mommy club with you. 

Welcome back!


----------



## NatoPMT

*WELCOME BACK SUGAR!!!!*​
Great to see you back, have a seat!! So glad things are going well for you. 

Hearty, oh please come to london. No running off to edinburgh a la allie. I still havent forgiven her for that. Eloise is a right little smiler, her and BabyGirlHearty can go off to the park and smile at some street drinkers for fun. 

I think i kind of forgot the whole everyone loves babies thing. Although i have not ever been that mad on them till i met Eloise, now i love them all. My friend had a baby on 2nd May (Allie, the one i asked PCOS advice for, which thankfully she didnt need and got pregnant straight away) and i have a bag of pressies for him that i keep adding to. I cant stop myself. 

Thats great for your step mum! she will not be able to stop i bet you 10p. Buying for babies is addictive. Im glad she has the chance to be a grandma too, sounds like shes going to have a right old baby knees up

Allie, i KNOW. They played my actual favourite and a few others i love but a few bits of total rubbish, but if theyd played none of them...id have stormed the stage doing arm cartwheeling.


----------



## roonsma

Hi Sugar :) Congratulations on your little girl! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Pics of just a few of the things they bought me are in my journal at https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-blooming-after-4-losses-68.html#post17800059

Nato, my step-mum is the oldest of 10 kids. She'll be the perfect grandma as she has so much experience with babies (her siblings and their kids).

I promise I wouldn't pull an Allie. I want to come see you and some other B&B ladies in London and then I want to go see the red squirrels. They are on my bucket list.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar hun its good see you back we've missed you Charlotte is beautiful!

Allie I've not has the panic attacks you are suffering from but I do understand the feelings I have moments when I get so scared of lossing Steve or Benjamin or both of them or that I will die and leave them its a scary thought and can be so overwhelming I quite often wake up during the night and check on him. Like Vicky I talk through how Im feeling with steve or my mum and they help me try and get it in perspective. It could be hormonal I only just feel like mine are getting back to a normal level although my body is trying to have a period so thay have been all over the place the last few days.

Im sorry you are having such a hard time the physical side of it must be so scary. Here for you if you need to talk.

Amanda thats so lovely I love hearing how happy you are and that your little girl is beinf spoilt rotten already. My mum spoils Benjamin rotten when she went home last week she said she'd see us again when she'd saved up :haha: she bought him a little toy because after walking round the shop with him it was the one thing he made a grab for and was so excited by it bless her this was after already buying him some bit. Enjoy every second.

Nato bless elosie shes such a s&#373;eetie so kind already.

Hoping love the pics of mafia penny and oh my god to the walking very impressed I think my legs would have given out before I got up there.

Vicky sorry about the elections I havent seen the news so will have to catch up.

Afm: Im going to have a look at a school tomorrow theres s part time job coming up there for sept Im really having to get my head around looking for a teaching position as supply teaching isnt regular enough but finding it hard to get my head around applying for jobs and going back to work.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hearty, I was just looking at how many weeks preggers you are, and you're so nearly there. Had a look at your new baby clothes, the little flowery body suit is totally adorable! How exciting to have so much new stuff!:thumbup:

Allie, sorry to hear about the panic attacks. I think I've told you, I've suffered really badly with them previously and was even off work for 6 months. CBT was a huge help. Is there not a safe med you can take whilst BF? I found a combination of meds and CBT was the most helpful at the time.

Lucy, boo to going back to work:growlmad: I'm already dreading going back and that's not till the end of October. I would quite happily be a SAHM if we had the money. How many days are you going back?


----------



## Sugarlove2

And Nato, I saw New Order at Glasto a few years back and was really disappointed with them, apart from a few songs. Bernard Sumner came across as a bit of a knob tbh, but I still love their music.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- HUGE :hugs:. Im sorry you are feeling like this. It is a horrible feeling and like Ive told you before I have episodes like this occasionally. I really hope you can start CBT and find a solution to all of this. Let me know how it all works out until then Im here if you need to talk or rant. Hearty is right about the hormone thing. Our hormones dont balance out for at least a year after birth so Ive been trying to cut myself some slack. 

Vicky- I really like your advice to Allie. I do this too and Tim can always talk me down. At first it is a little hard for me to say the horrible dark thoughts out loud but once I get it out I feel MUCH better and I can even laugh at how crazy I am being. 

Nato- Ive seen your pictures Nato and you lie! You look amazing. 

People do really go gaga for babies. Any where we go complete strangers walk up to us and coo over Penny. She is like Eloise and will smile at anyone who walks her way. It take me twice as long to run errands with her because I have to chit chat with strangers.:dohh: 

Sugar- it is so great to hear from you! Congrats on your Charlotte such a beautiful name!!! It is great to have you back. Do we get to see pictures of your pride and joy

Hearty- love the out fits! So colorful. A great site to oogle baby items is zulily.com. They always have at least 10 different vendors up to 90% off. 

Lucy- going back to work is no fun. I hate leaving Penny everyday but at the same time it does make me appreciate my time with her more or at least that is what I tell my self to get through


----------



## Round2

Allie, I'm sorry to read you're feeling so down. I just wanted to share that I had some very similar physical symptoms as you are having. I remember at one point I started having heart palpatations, felt dizzy and nearly fainted. This was 6 months after I gave birth. It turned out that my iron and TSH levels were severly off. I'm sure they probably checked both of these, but I just thought I would mention just in case. It sounds like there's alot more going on than just the physcial stuff. Whatever it is, I hope you find something that helps soon. I hate hearing that you're feelig this way.

Whyme, congrats!

Sugar, I'm so happy to see you back here. Welcome back, Charlotte is gorgeous!

Sassy, I can't believe you're going to have another baby by this time next week. Eekkk!! I'm so jealous.....this humid weather is making me swell like a balloon. I'm so miserable. July can't come soon enough.

Lucy, good luck on the job search. I know it's hard to think about going back, but once you're in a routine, it's not so bad.

Hearty, glad to hear you are getting spoiled rotten! You and your little girl deserve every ounce of attention. The outfits are gorgeous, I'm sure she's going to be a very stylish little newborn.

Hoping, Penny is so adorable. I saw the pics in your journal and they just make me laugh. You're avatar pic is my favourite though, it just warms my heart everytime I see it.

Hmmm....can't remember what else I read. My brain is mush....along with everything else on this body these days!!


----------



## Allie84

Awww, thank you so much everyone! :hugs: It's amazing how much better I feel just reading your posts. I think it really DOES help to say what I'm thinking outloud (or in this case, typing it out). You're the only people other than Alex who know how I'm feeling...and I felt better just reading your responses. I'm really grateful for you girls. I guess when I start feeling really anxious like this I just kind of hide away for no reason (on BnB and in real life). Sugar, I kind of wish there was a medication I could take as well. Sometimes when I'm feeling really panicky I consider stopping BFing just so I can take Xanax again but then I change my mind. I'm looking forward to CBT for sure. 
Round, they checked both iron and TSH in Feb. and both were normal and I asked to have them checked again but they said no as it's only been a few months....but surely they coud change again? I'm especially suspect about the TSH as I'm on Synthroid. Thanks for letting me know your experience...I think I will push to have it tested again. 

BTW, Welcome back, Sugar!!!!!! :hugs: So happy to have you back.

Well, that's Alistair crying, best go. He's not sleeping well, all stuffy and I think he's caught the Disco baby cold that's going around.


----------



## heart tree

Allie I know I'm pregnant, but they are monitoring my thyroid every 3 months. I didn't have a thyroid problem. It was 2.6 at the highest, but my iui clinic wants it to be under 2.5 as anything higher has been linked to miscarriage. Anything up to 5 is considered normal. Anyway, they put me on synthroid and it's consistently at 1.6 now. I remember you had higher levels when TTC. It seems to me that thyroid levels can change every few months. Same with iron. It would be helpful if they could run these tests again. 

I'm glad you feel a little better. We're here to support each other.


----------



## vickyd

Welcome back SUGAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really looking forward to hearing how little Charlotte is doing, and how Henry is dealing with the new member in the family lol! You know i need to exchange tips on dealing with an envious pooch!

Allie Thyroid disfunction can produce symptoms very similar to depression. I remeber my levels being off slightly when i was having the anxiety attacks back in the 90's.


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls xxx

Allie I'm sorry your having a hard time just now hun but if you need to talk I'm here for you xxx

How are things going vicky with the property hunt?

Paul's at a interview at the moment fingers crossed I know it's only for the duration of the Olympics but he gains a sia badge out of it and my uncle works for a security company which i can get him a job more perminant im waiting on my friend to come over then we are going to the job centre too sort out this mess they have done xx


----------



## Dazed

WELCOME BACK SUGAR! Congrats on the arrival of you LO!


----------



## Round2

Allie my thyroid is really messed up. Last summer when we were TTC my TSH was at 1.5 and 3 months later it had jumped to 5.0. Your levels can definatley change quickly. Also, I remember reading after 6 months of BFing, your iron levels can start to drop dramatically as milk production starts taping into your iron stores. Definately push to get them both restested.

Glad talking has helped you!

Good luck Jenny, hope Paul gets the job!


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Paul!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, Bernard Sumner was being a bit of a dick, and he kept saying 'woo' in a really middle aged kinda way. Think its cos Hooky has left. Cant have a bass line without a hook.

Hoping, i didnt realise you have anxieties too, sorry to hear that and seems we all have similar stuff. Birds of a feather and all that. I love smilie babies they are just the best. Eloise cranked it up a notch today and has started cocking her head to one side when she smiles, she did it to two tree surgeons in my garden today, they were very good looking and she went mental over them, giggling and squirming around. Thats my girl. 

The offer to talk thing extends to all discoers of course. 

whyme: any updates on how youre feeling? any drs appointments in yet? 

Luce: she does seem kind to me, shes so sweet and cuddly, either that or she knows how to work me cos every time she smiles i cuddle her. 

The other thing shes started doing is resting her forehead on mine and staring into my eyes. Sorry for banging on about her but shes just so gorgeous, i cant help it. 

how are you feeling about working again? Glad youve got steve and your mum if you feel wobbly, dont forget you have us too

Rounders, thats interesting about the thyroid stuff. Will they keep an eye on your levels this time post partum to make sure everything is in check? 

Allie, glad posting helped - with emotional stuff just having an outlet can help, but hope any physical stuff gets sorted soon, and they agree to check your levels

Vic, how is popi getting on these days? Sugar did mention that Henry has his snout out of joint so id be interested to hear how he's getting on too

Jen - how did Paul get on? eyes crossed


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Rounders, thats interesting about the thyroid stuff. Will they keep an eye on your levels this time post partum to make sure everything is in check?

Yuppers....I'm on my way to get poked again today! I get b/w done every month and my TSH doubled this month so I'm going back to be tested again. My doc has mentioned several times I'll need to be followed quite closely after giving birth as well. 

Eloise sounds like quite the flirty girl. You're going to be in big trouble during the teenage years.

My girl has mastered the art of talking back this week. Not quite as an exciting milestone. It is quite funny though, cause half the time she talks back she doesn't make any sense and I have to run into another room to hide my laughter before I give her my stern voiced response!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha ace!! what sort of thing does she say?

the whole laughing at rebellion thing is going to wind maddy right up. This could get hairy

Eloise has my genes. There WILL be trouble.


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls he passed the interview with flying colours he had the job pending checks on history job references etc xxx


----------



## heart tree

That's awesome news Jen!!! What's relief. I'll catch up later girls. I have a work call in a few minutes. xoxo


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda I'm well happy I know it's only duration of the Olympics but its better than nothing xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

congrats to your hubby on the job jen! What a relief!

Good luck at the doctor Round! How old is your daughter again? 

Sorry about the anxiety Allie. I think it would be great for you to talk to someone about it. I bet it's a challenge to work at home and take care of a baby, especially if he doesn't nap much during the day. Will he go to daycare at all, like for a few days a week?

Hi Sugar! Welcome back! I added you on facebook, hope that's ok?

Eloise sounds like a little charmer :) I hope I can meet you and her one day soon! I got my shiny new visa in my passport today so I am free to travel again. I have a friend from California coming here next week until the end of the month so hopefully I can swing something in June if that still works for you. You need to give me some hotel suggestions near you so that it's easy for us to hang out :) I hope me just inviting myself isn't too cheeky :) I would love to see our two sweet girls playing together though!

My father in law is in the hospital. He had a mild heart attack today so that was pretty scary. He is like the picture of good health though - exercises, not overweight, doesn't eat junk food. It is definitely a warning though!

My midwife organized for me to have a home help service with Ella now so we will have help 2-4 hours a week where I can run errands or take a shower or whatever. Of course I really appreciate it but now that my husband moves home in 3 weeks (wahoooo!) I don't need it as much anymore. Oh well, it will still be good to get a little break now and then. We go to the helsesøster tomorrow to get her weighed again so I am a little nervous about what they will say about that. It just seems like I am gaining all the weight here in the family. boo.

I tried to go to the gym this morning and use their babysitting service but it was a total disaster. She had just been fed and slept in her stroller on the walk there but had a total meltdown and we had to leave. Now I am scared to try again :( With her hating the stroller and being watched at the gym it looks like I am never going to lose any weight. It's so depressing. For the last month I have been eating around 1700 calories a day (still BFing) and walking at least 2 hours a day and nothing is happening. Any tips?

I'm off to see these mafia baby pics now :)


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- thanks! That Eloise of yours is sure to be boy crazy and will probably have them wrapped around her finger especially with that sweet little face of hers. So adorable about the forehead thing! I&#8217;m sure it just makes your heart melt. I love hearing about her so don&#8217;t feel bad about going on! Penny will lay on my belly and give me hugs still&#8230; she squirms for everyone else. 

Jen- Good job Paul!!! I hope he gets the position

Prego-so sorry about your FIL. I hope he makes a speedy recovery. Is there anyway you could join baby friendly exercise like mom & me yoga? That way you can get in shape and Ella will be entertained. We have this thing called stroller strides by our house and they do mommy exercise and use natural elements along with the wieght of the baby and stroller:thumbup:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Have just read back and forgotten it all already. I need to get used to reading back over pages and remembering what's said. :haha:

Amy that's fab news that your hubby is moving back soon, but very sorry to hear about your FIL.

Congrats on Paul's job Jen :thumbup:

Rounder, sounds like you'll have your work cut out with a new baby and Maddy answering back :haha:

Dazed how are you doing love?

Nato Eloise is so cute smiling at everyone. Charlotte is not very free with her smiles. You have to really work at it with her, but when she does, she makes my heart melt. She has a really good cold stare though :haha:

Hoping I'm off for a peek at Penny in your journal.

Allie, I'm taking a low does of antidepressants to keep my anxiety in check. I took it through pregnancy with the approval of my consultant and I also BF now whilst on it, which I was told was fine. There are some drugs which are a definite no no, but I'm on citalopram, which is one of the better ones. Might be worth asking the Doctor if you are really struggling. CBT is fab though and will probably really help you. I too read that the most common time for PND to appear is 4-6 months after pregnancy, so maybe it's a mild hormone thing. I hope you manage to get it sorted soon :hugs:

Vicky, I've been pretty lucky with Henry (touch wood!). He's fascinated with Charlotte and tries to lick her all day. He also nicks bibs, cardigans and runs off with them and chew them, which gets irritating after a while. The only thing he does do is try to have cuddles off me at the same time as Charlotte and pushes in when I sing to her or give her attention. TBH, I'm pretty pleased with how he's reacted. My friend who had her baby the day before me has a dog who totally ignores the baby and pretends he doesn't exist. He doesn't even lick him. How's Popi now Hero is older?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Aw Hoping your pics of Penny are fab. I love the one of her with a pet lip, she's just adorable!

Forgot to say Whyme and Jaymes big conrats!


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> haha ace!! what sort of thing does she say?
> 
> the whole laughing at rebellion thing is going to wind maddy right up. This could get hairy
> 
> Eloise has my genes. There WILL be trouble.

Well the the other day I told her to clean up her toy room and if she didn't she would loose her bed time story. She told me that she didn't care, because she was going to wake up in the middle of the night and read her own bedtime story. I had to turn away and giggle because (a) she can't reach the light switch (b) she can't read!


----------



## Dazed

I'm good Sugar, just truckin along as usual.


----------



## vickyd

Great news that hubby is moving Amy! I read today that the best place to be a mom and have kids in the world is Norway. The fact that they will be sending someone to help you a couple hours just goes to prove that. Hero also hates her stroller, she can manage maybe 15 minutes before having a meltdown. All my friends lost most of the baby weight by taking their lo's for walks in the prams. I went to the gym every morning for 4 months and didnt loose a single kilo. The weight started to come off about 5 months ago for no apparent reason really. Some women just take longer to get their metabolism back after giving birth i guess.

Jen thats great news about Paul!

Nato Hero likes flirting with men too, although she does it to every man regardless how they look! She now also tests us by doing things she knows she isnt allowed to. Like at the park she will pick up a fist of sand, look at me slyly and slowly bring it to her mouth taunting me that she will eat it. If i react she will crack up laughing. If i ignore her she will eat the sand. kinda a no win situation lol!

Sugar, Popi ignored Hero for ages. When she started crawling Popi would hide under furniture like a cat or something... The last 4 months have been much better, She will let Hero pet her and chase her around. Occasionally Popi will lick her feet or her hands and the best day was after Hero had spent the night at my moms and we brought her back and Popi went mental leaping up and down with excitment! Hero got alot of wet kisses from Popi that day.


----------



## vickyd

Round I would have cracked up laughing right then and there!!! crack


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys xxx

I'm so tired today I've been up since 6 and I've had one of my best friends around with her 16 month old most of the day and my other friend and her daughter popped over now my calves are aching :-( feel like I'm falling apart lol 
Paul's at the job centre tomorrow pending toget some more information on the letter he got so we will see what happens then I'm tok tired tok function so I might go to bed lol xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Round- what a sassy little girl... I would've had to contain my laughter as well:haha: 

I love your story about Hero and the sand, Vicky:haha:

We have a cat (ragdoll breed) named Niko. At first she just ignored Penny and would occasionally come to sniff her. Now they are the best of pals. Niko will let Penny pet her which is so adorable. Most of the time Penny will pet her nicely but occasionally she goes for the face and will pinch her ears:dohh: If we have Penny in our lap Niko will come along and sit in Penny's lap:haha: If we don't have any more children at least Penny has a cat for a sister:haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I'm looking for 2-3 days 2 days ideally but Im applying for jobs that would be 3 days as well. I really wish I could be a SAHM but we cant afford it my maternity allowance has finished so really I should be going back now but steve said we can cope for a few months thank goodness as Im really not ready to leave Benjamin.

Nato so Elosie has an eye for the men she's going to keep you on your toes!! Thank you hun sometimes I feel silly for admitting to these fears as I know they are irrational its good to know Im not alone all though dont want any of us feeling that way. I'm not looking forward to the prospect of going back to work I really should of been thinking about it earlier but have been burying my head in the sand a little, looking at a nursery on friday and looking into childminders but not sure about it.

Vicky I laughed out loud when I read about Hero and the sand :haha:

Amy yay to hubby coming home and having some help thats great they can do that. I walk a lot with Benjamin hes not a great fan of being strapped in but if I time it right he'll sleep if hes awake thats when he gets really cross. So sorry about your fil.

Jen congrats to paul, how did you go at the job centre?

Round I would of laughed as well.

Amanda I love the pics of the clothes shes going to look gorgeous.


----------



## NatoPMT

Congratulations to Paul!

Amy - Sorry about your FIL, hope he recovers well. Great news about the Visa! If you could come 20-24th June, you could stay at my flat as John is away, but thinking about it any other time would have to be a hotel as John has to work so it wouldn't be fair to have 2 babies keeping him awake. I would use up those offered hours anyway, I have my husband here all the time and when Eloise goes out on a Wednesday, i make very good use of that time. Thats really good of her to arrange help like that. Great news about your husband moving home - I hope that helps your situation, must be a huge relief

The size of my backside speaks for me when I say sorry, no diet tips from me. I am still exactly the same weight i was 3 months ago. 

Hoping try the forehead thing with Penny, she might go for it, Eloise did it tonight and smiled at me while we were forehead to forehead. Thanks for indulging me, i will listen about penny all day long too, I might get whacked if i objected, I know better than that. 

Sugar - haha at the cold stare from Charlotte. That's hilarious - a put down from a baby. She might be a bit young for rabid smiling yet anyway. Trying not to smirk at Henry making off with small baby related articles 

arses, i need to go to bed mid-post, its 10.30. Will finish tomorrow.

sulky goodnight xx


----------



## Allie84

How funny, it's 10:30 here and I'm posting.:)

Lucy, I really feel for you about going back to work. At least it's part time...I hope the interview goes well and maybe it will help you feel better about it and help you feel more comfortable once you see what it's like. I look forward to hearing what you think about the childminder and nursery.

Vicky, hahahaha @ the sand story. I love your anecdotes. Hero sounds like a character. I look forward to Alistair being that age. Poppi sounds like she's doing well too which reminds me...

Sugar, glad things have gone well with Henry! It's been similar here.

Weasley is always trying to lick Alistair's hands and feet and face and always comes running when Alistair cries. Now that Alistair's sitting up Weasley tries to sit in Alistair's lap, it's hilarious and it cracks Alistair up. I was nervous but Weasley lets Alistair pet him and Alistair laughs like crazy whenever Weasley comes over. I think they're going to be best buds! 

Hoping, your cat sounds adorable. We do the same, calling Weasley Alistair's brother. :haha:

Amy, what a great service the gov't offers! Yes, take advantage of that for sure!! You're allowed to leave the house? I bet it will be really good for you. So sorry about your FIL. How's he expected to recover? Glad to hear hubby is moving back home. :happydance: That wil make such a difference I bet. I get lonely during the day so I can imagine it's been loney both day and night. Sorry the gym didn't go well. I wouldn't give up...keep trying! I've taken Alistair to the gym childcare a few times now. If Alistair had been upset I'd still have gone back, I think, and tried again. But I like Hoping's idea... I was looking for mom and baby exercise or yoga classes here and didn't find any but I think it sounds really fun. 

LOL @ Hearty and Nato. Yes, don't pull an Allie. :haha: I PROMISE next time I will make it to London. I'm already mentally planning my next trip because it makes me happy. I put a few Scotland pics up in my journal BTW. Nothing too exciting. 


BTW I love hearing about all of the Disco babies so Hoping and Nato don't stop telling stories, or any of you! I love hearing about the babes. :) Alistair is also a super smiley baby and like you Nato, I get annoyed when people don't care or smile back in public hahaha. Love the forehead cuddles, must try that. Alistair loves stroking my face so he'd probalby like being IN my face. 

Jenny, congrats to Paul! :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow you lot can chat! I love reading all the chitter though, we've come so far as a group and I love it. 

My dog goes for poppy if she catches him sleeping, he's a naughty lil mutt and has to be locked away a lot of the time :-(

Hearty - put me down for a visit when you come to London, would be lively to get some discoers together. 

Poppy is very tight with her smiles, she gives more of an evil, defo like her mother! She's doing so well at mo, walking 4 steps alone now too :wohoo:

37 weeks = term! Mr milo get out of my belly, mumma is done with pregnancy FOREVER!!


----------



## vickyd

Is is just me or does it seem that Hearty's, Round's and Sassy's pregnancies have flown by compared to the first round of pregnacies? It seems that just the other week we were celebrating your bfps!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

No I totally agree, thankfully for me! Im not one bit sad that I'll never be preggo again, how awful is that!

What's everyone upto today? I'm stuck indoors, no help just me and pops for 12 hours, I may crack up!!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie the school visit went well its a nice school and would fit with me its 2 and half days a week. Just got to get my head round doing an application form and personal statement which could be interesting not sure my brains up to it especially as sometimes I cant even string a sentence together :haha: Looking round another school this morning but feel exhausted I was up with Benjamin till 1:30am poor baby is teething and in a lot of pain with it plus has a cough and running nose which I guess is linked to the teething. We do have a first tooth just the top of it poking through (it came through at the weekend) but looks like the next one is going to come up as well. 

Vicky yep your right they do seem to be flying by :happydance:

Sassy yay 37 weeks woo hoo I guess your not staying on bed rest now I'm sure Mr Milo will make an apparence soon good luck hun cant wait to hear of his save arrival.

I should go check on my baby hes gone very quiet which means hes probably up to know good!!


----------



## NatoPMT

i thought it was the sweep today sassers? and induction on friday, or is that next week?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Next week unfortunately, I wish it was today.x


----------



## Round2

I thought it was sweep day today too Sassy! Hmmm maybe Milo will be confused too and just come on his own!!

This pregnancy has gone by fast, but it definately hasn't been an easy one. I'm a little bit sad this my last pregnancy, but I really don't think my body could handle another pregnancy......or my hubby.....he's been pretty clear that this is definately his last child!

Jenny congrats to Paul. Sounds like everything went well.

Lucy, hope you can find a good school that works well for you. Part time sounds like a good plan.


----------



## jenny25

22 weeks today 14 days till v day yay xxx


----------



## heart tree

vickyd said:


> Is is just me or does it seem that Hearty's, Round's and Sassy's pregnancies have flown by compared to the first round of pregnacies? It seems that just the other week we were celebrating your bfps!!

It's just you, and Sass. In some ways it's gone quickly. In other ways it's dragging. I still have 3 more months!!!


----------



## heart tree

Happy 22 weeks Jen!!


----------



## LucyJ

Happy 22 weeks Jen :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Awee thanks hehee


I'm still trying to fix my laptop it's being a bugger so I'm still using my iPhone lol xx


----------



## Jaymes

16 weeks! I have my 20 week at the end of the month... I'm keeping it a surprise though!


----------



## VGibs

After seeing Jenny's post on FB I had to come and see if everyone was ok!!! 


Spoiler
One of the main reasons I am never on BnB anymore is because I had got really close to someone and got a message from her husband telling me that she had mental problems and was "commissioned" by a member of hubby's family who does not like me to come and sniff out dirt about me. It was devastating. Made me very scared. Then this same member of his family used all the things I had said to my BnB girls against me. Just because I had not confided some of things I told you guys to his family they called me a "liar" and a "slut". Then sent emails to my family members calling me a liar and that I was telling people lies about my life. They also copied and pasted some of the very posts I had made on different threads. Probably one of the hardest times I've ever dealt with. And we are still dealing with as hubby's family have been asked to not contact me or any of my family members again. What really hurt was that I didn't tell all of my family about some of the things that had happened to me and for them to find out about it through a hateful act was terrible. 

I just wanted to make sure that everybody was ok and not too badly hurt.


----------



## jenny25

Hun I'm so sorry I didn't know that was going in for you are you ok xxx


----------



## VGibs

Oh lord don't worry about me!!! The whole thing made me miss my trip to London but other then that I'll be just fine lol


----------



## heart tree

I'm truly shocked at this. She was on the Disco thread in the early days. I totally believed her. I can't believe she made it all up. I'm so glad I didn't get close to her. I'm sorry some of you did. It's just not right. 

Virginia, that sounds awful. I can't even imagine. I'm glad you are ok.


----------



## jenny25

We do worry about you hun we miss you xxxx


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> I'm truly shocked at this. She was on the Disco thread in the early days. I totally believed her. I can't believe she made it all up. I'm so glad I didn't get close to her. I'm sorry some of you did. It's just not right.
> 
> Virginia, that sounds awful. I can't even imagine. I'm glad you are ok.

Who was it?!?! Jenny, you got close to her as well? It must be someone I knew then, since I've been on this thread since day one.....

Virginia, I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Dawny? I just went to GS and figured it out...I had a feeling it was her. :nope: I think the reason she stopped posting here was because some people here were questioning her integrity from the get-go....

ETA: Lucy, Jaymes, Raz, Megg, Jen and are all FB friends with her (Dawn Wright). :( I luckily never friended her....


----------



## Allie84

Happy 16 weeks Jaymes and happy 22 weeks Jenny! Happy 37 weeks Sassy!! 

Round, sorry it's been a rough pregnancy. :hugs: Are you happy hubby doesn't want more?


----------



## VGibs

Thanks Jenn...

Allie I was her friend on FB but I kinda got tired of her asking me weird questions so I unfriended her


----------



## heart tree

I never friended her either Allie. I'm dying to know how it went down on the GS section. I never joined. Are you guys allowed to talk about it?


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks, I never had a whole lot to do with her... I just unfriended her on FB! Wow, that is harsh!


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm totally confused. Dawny told gibbys family stuff? What did jen's fb say? I cant see owt? 

I think everyones pregnancies have gone quickly too, but thats cos im getting older and time speeds up when youre older

Happy various pregnancy weeks Jaymes, Sass and Jen!!


----------



## jenny25

Nato I took a screen shot of what I actually said to her Hun let me upload the pic to photo bucket and I will upload it here funny enough she deleted the wall post after a while x


----------



## jenny25

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/6f0ed617.jpg


----------



## jenny25

Also nato go on my fb wall I uploaded a status yesterday and there is loads of comments from bnb girls about it xx


----------



## NatoPMT

bloody hell Jen. 

And you dont mince your words, remind me not to get on the wrong side of you missy!!

I couldnt see owt on either of your fb pages, think im being a thickie. 

If i remember rightly, it wasnt Dawny that was questioned on here, wasn't it another poster with brown hair and a wedding dress (maybe) as her avatar? some of those details might be wrong, but im sure it wasnt dawny who wasnt believed. Or maybe she wasnt as well

I assume you can't tell us why people think she's lying if it happened in a private forum. I have to admint, i never really believed or disbelieved her because she never really said much or gave any detail or contributed much


----------



## jenny25

Lol I was just angry hun cause I gave her alot of time and opened up a lot too her about hat I went through with Jamie and having early losses since being on here I went into detail about treatment I have had tests etc and some personal stuff about Paul and I at the time during those times you tend too feel vunrable so thinking now she must of been feeding off it , it's my main fb page the one with the Toronto maple leads as a cover a few status down 
Dawn was apart of this thread little did I know she was questioned from a few people on here wasn't until Megg had said I didn't think anything of it cause I didn't think it was possible too actually lie about stuff like this in the end there was a couple of girls who collected info and took to wobbles who confronted her an she admitted it that this has happened on the old board of that I didn't know and he got caught out here so carried it forward here when she was found out on the previous board xxx


----------



## vickyd

I always thought there was something off about that girl, especially when she posted all those photos of her new haircut looking at the lense like she was about to stab someone lol!
Remeber Hearty?? haha!!! Off to stalk your facebook page Jen for juicy details.


----------



## jenny25

Lol vicky you made me chuckle am gonna stab ye hahaha xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh god that's horrible, you think people you meet on here are genuine! Sorry you had to go through that's Gibbs, don't avoid us lot though, we're "normal" I promise.

Hope you're all ok girls.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> I always thought there was something off about that girl, especially when she posted all those photos of her new haircut looking at the lense like she was about to stab someone lol!
> Remeber Hearty?? haha!!! Off to stalk your facebook page Jen for juicy details.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

fucking hell i remember that, i didn't say owt to anyone but i actually squealed and slammed my laptop shut at that, she so did look like she was going to reach out of the screen and stab me, personally. 

if you can see owt on Jen's page you are a better stalker than me. And I have years of experience at stalking

Jen, Im sorry you felt let down like that. If it helps, you were able to share at the time and that made you feel better, even if it was to someone who was bullshit. 

Im still a bit confused though, is she the one who Gibby was talking about?


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> we're "normal"

speak for yerself, love


----------



## LucyJ

I have defriended her on fb I thought she was a bit odd but never thought she would lie Im always shocked when I hear about women who have lied about going through a mc I just dont understand it.

V sorry you went throught that. :hugs:

Nato there was another girl on here for a short while and it turned out she was lying.

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I have defriended her on fb I thought she was a bit odd but never thought she would lie Im always shocked when I hear about women who have lied about going through a mc I just dont understand it.
> 
> V sorry you went throught that. :hugs:
> 
> Nato there was another girl on here for a short while and it turned out she was lying.
> 
> :hugs:

yeah i thought so, what was her name? she had a similar style to dawny as i recall. ie 3 word sentences and no detail or emotive language.

was dawny questioned on disco? i dont remember that happening. 

why am i so perpetually confused


----------



## jenny25

This whole thing is pretty confusing ain't it lol but I'm glad there genuine girls on here what's done is done and it can't be changed xx


----------



## vickyd

If i remember right I think the other one was babywanted something or other...Sugar was the first to call her out on the total bs she was coming out with.

Im with you Nato, no normal here haha!! I finished stalking Jen's page in like 3 minutes woman, did you put face cream all over your glasses again???


----------



## NatoPMT

ffs. 

Its like i have been exposed to stalking kryptonite


----------



## jenny25

Lmfao


----------



## Megg33k

Hiya! I had to pop in what with the drama and all. I still have Dawn on my FB list, mostly out of morbid curiosity. I've suspected her of lying for at least a year (maybe more), so it was no shock to me. I never had proof though, and I'm not one to go making accusations without something more than gut instinct to go on. I was hoping to catch some of the dish on FB, but it seems she's deleted everything people post too quickly. I haven't gotten to see any of it. I've followed her "journey" for a good, long while, so I think that's maybe why I picked up on it quicker.

The other girl you were talking about was babywanted73. Her name is Shannon, and I've talked to her at length (I used to, don't much anymore). I do still have her on FB too, and she seems to have leveled out a lot. She actually went on to have a son, complete with test pics, bump pics, and pics of him (with and without the rest of her family [ie her, husband, son, step-daughters]).

I honestly don't believe she and Dawn were in the same category at all. Dawn lied for attention. Shannon genuinely *believed* the things she claimed. I technically have no proof that they were or were not true, and her being banned had nothing to do with "lying" on here. (I do know why she was banned though.)


Congrats to whyme! Welcome back Sugar!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm confused, doesn't take a lot when you have cotton wool for a brain!

*must pay more attention in future, to keep up with potential future drama*

I was lying when I said "normal" :rofl:


----------



## vickyd

Off topic but last night i popped a small zit just inside my nose and man i was bleeding for a good 30 minutes.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, Sassers... Get with it! :winkwink:

I'm not normal either... not even close. :blush:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:rofl: seeeeee nothing "normal" about you!!


----------



## NatoPMT

vicky, did you stick a bit of tissue to it like my dad used to on his shaving cuts?

i once stuck a pin in a birthmark and that bled for about 2 hours. 

Im still confused too, sassy, but im giving it up as a bad lot now. 

megg - glad babywanted has her wanted baby

im off to rub moisturiser onto my glasses


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm super confused too, but oh well! Sorry to all those hurt by her..

I'm laughing here picturing you will moisturizer smeared all over your glasses, hahahaha

Zits in the nose are the worst!

Just to update -Ella is still teeny tiny and is barely 13 pounds at 5 months. They are sending us to a proper pediatrician to figure out how to pack on the pounds. My gut instinct thinks she is fine, but just small. She is meeting all her milestones and seems healthy otherwise, but the HV makes it sound so scary. My husband is thin and has a problem keeping weight on, especially when he gets stressed so maybe she is just more like him than me?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hope the appointment goes well, I'm sure Ella is fine, ignore the Hv all they seem to do is scare the crap out of you! Like you say your hubby is skinny so she probably just takes after her daddy! Let us know how you get on.xx


----------



## vickyd

Amy what centile is she on? I have found that even the most experienced pead will make a big deal about weight. Hero has always been on the big side, always in the 90th centile and the docs scared us by making her have all the metabolic disorder tests. I put it down to the fact that she was ff from day one and after being diagnosed with cow protein allergy and put on easy digestable formula she would require more formula to be full. It was only like 10-20 ml more but i suppose they are so filled with calories that even that small amount would make the difference. Is Ella bf?


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> I'm sure Ella is fine, ignore the Hv all they seem to do is scare the crap out of you! Like you say your hubby is skinny so she probably just takes after her daddy! Let us know how you get on.xx

thats exactly what i was going to say. HV's get all uppity about weight and i think unnecessarily so. If she's meeting her milestones then she's just little. 

There's babies 3 months older than Eloise at playgroup and she could body slam them she's that much bigger. And they are all absolutely fine and healthy. Its good to get extra checks and you could hopefully get advice from the paediatrician about sleeping and stuff


----------



## roonsma

:shrug: I'm totally confused :rofl:

Megg did Shannon have another account before that one? Was she banned before? She rings a bell?

I can remember another girl too who Sugar outed, the one who told us the Dr said she could miscarry as she had a cough:) Who was that then? :dohh:

I always just thought Dawn didn't really know what was going on with her body( she seemed a bit dim to me), durrrrrr me hey!

Happy 22 weeks Jen!!! :hugs:

Amy, i bet your instinct is right and you'll just have a dainty little girl :hugs:

Hi to all :wave:


----------



## Dazed

Roon - I think you are right about Shannon being banned and then having another account. I haven't seen any activity from her as she was here and on the Race thread. The other member that was questioned was want2bamum86.


----------



## Round2

Oh my goodness, look at all the gossip I woke up too! Craziness! I have to admit though, I'm not at all surprised by any of the girls discussed. I think my spidey sense kicked in quite early about all of them. It makes me feel sad that they have to lie about such an awful thing to get attention. I know they hurt a lot people, but they must really be hurting themselves to do something like this. Nevertheless, their actions are inexcusable. 

Preggo....Maddy was about that weight too around Ella's age. She went through a spurt from around 4-9 months where she didn't gain any weight. She kept growing in length, but didn't gain a pound. My doctor was freaking out, but I knew she was healthy and happy (despite the colic!). Momma's instinct is never wrong!

Vicky......ewwwww!! Good thing you're not taking blood thinners like me, that sucker would still be bleeding!




Allie84 said:


> Round, sorry it's been a rough pregnancy. :hugs: Are you happy hubby doesn't want more?

I was really sad about this after I had Maddy. But after we went through all the losses and struggles to get a second baby, I know now I definately do not want any more kids. Plus, my hubby has a 14 year old son. He was 2 when I met him, so we've basically been doing the diaper/daycare years for a decade and half. I'm ready to move on. How about you, are you planning on more?

Well I'm 'working' from home today. But I've got a cake to bake for my DSS birthday, a house to clean and some laundry to do. Hmmmm maybe I should just go to work and relax!!


----------



## Allie84

I'm scared to move or make a sound, I currently have two sleeping babies in my house....I'm babysitting my friend's 6 month old. Both are sleeping which is a miracle. I've been up since 4 with Alistair (took him 2 hours to go back down). Less than 3 hours of sleep total for me. Uuuuuuugh.

Ooooh, juicy!! Love the gossip hehe.

I'm like Roonsma, I kind of of just thought these girls were a bit dim. The three word posts, the creepy photos...I just thought they were clueless and was judging them quietly. 

Amy, I quit worrying about Alistair's weight because he was reaching his milestones and happy. As the girls talked about. That said, he started to gaining weight when we started solids. Have you started solids yet? I think you mentioned you had started. Alistair gets BF 7 times a day, formula twice a day, and solids twice a day (one serving of fruit or veg or rice). I took him into the doc for his chesty cold yesterday and he was over 15 lbs. But I honestly wouldn't worry. Sorry the HV freaked you out! 

Round, yes, we're planning on more. :) Hopefully a few more but we'll see how my bp/ gestational diabetes is next time. We'll start NTNP or TTC in November when Alistair is a year. I'm actually starting to look forward to it and I'm curious to see if it will take 10 months like it did last time! Enjoy 'working' from home!

BTW I'm such a fatty. I was feeling sorry for myself being up all night and then stuck with two babies all day on no sleep (and a case to work on) so I had Alex bring me Burger King for breakfast. I feel so gross now! I've actually gained 10 lbs recently! I was down to less than pre-pregnancy weight but it crept back on.


----------



## jenny25

You know I had the similar problems with aarron and I had the most horrible health visitor he always whacked on at my skills as a mother asked why I always referred to him as wee man it's a Scottish term for little man which he was he didn't walk till he was 20 months old his development was slow etc she actually got social services involved thought I was beating my son cause he had a couple of bruises from walking around or bumping into things I went nuts at her and put in a complaint social services could see he was happy healthy and that there was no problem I told her if she came near my house again I'd have her for harassment so I then changed health visitors who was so much better she forgot aarron was born early and was in special care his weight at 37 weeks when born was 4lb5 look at him now happy and healthy with a few learner in problems which we are getting processed but he is a great kid xx


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls I can't believe Dawny is an imposter! I too thought she looked like a serial killer in her new hair do pics, but still! You just never know what goes on in people's minds!

Amy Charlotte weighs 13lb and has only gained 4 ounces in over 2 weeks. I think she's just not a particularly big feeder. She seems to go little and often. The HV told me to bring her back in 2 weeks time to get her checked again. Reckon it's their job just to make us worried. At the end of the day, you know your little girl better than anyone, so go with what you feel is right. She's a little cutie by the way, looked at some pics on fb. 

Allie, I was doing well on the weight loss front, then went to Center Parcs on hol and ate shit all week. Now back in the habit of eating rubbish again! I didn't have a sweet tooth before having Charlotte, but now I seem to need sweet stuff through the day for energy.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at rooney and Allie, me too. ahem. 

*" It makes me feel sad that they have to lie about such an awful thing to get attention. I know they hurt a lot people, but they must really be hurting themselves to do something like this."*

i never get too upset about trolling myself, not wanting to undermine Jen's hurt, but it doesnt really bother me. I got quite spectacularly trolled on another site by a poster called Kirstie, cesca prob remembers it. It was about cot death which sounds terrible, but she would phone me up in floods of tears and she was so unhappy that i wasnt angry at her when she was outed. Everyone was up in arms about it, but she was really hurting. You can fake stories and personas but you cant fake crying so hard you cant speak. Even if there arent the tears like that, i agree that you have to have serious problems to do that, and if the problems arent the ones you post about, they are still problems. 

Rounders, you can add another few years to the diaper decade - and the fact you will have a great sized family when BabyBoyR arrives. 

Allie join the fatty crew. Fatties cant crept round silently i have found. I always have to step on a squeaky toy or my giant arse knocks something over. I need a beep beep beep alarm when im in reverse. 

Jen, i am saying for the 2nd time today, I wouldnt mess with you.


----------



## NatoPMT

be careful sugar!!! she might be watching and adding you to her 'to do' list


----------



## Sugarlove2

Yikes Nato, you're scaring me now! :haha:

Allie how exciting about trying for another baba before too long? Nato, are you trying again soon too?


----------



## jenny25

Lmfao nato I'm harmless I've never had a fight in my life lol I'm just a Scottish lass with a little temper lol xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Dam shit for brains, I can't remember the photo either!

My baby can pretty much walk, sorry I can't help but drag about my lil popster! She's taking 4-5 steps stopping then doing the same again, very proud mumma :smug:

I'm dying today, literally! Pain is off the scale, 1 week or so to go! I am not sad at all that I'll never be pregnant again!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Congrats to Poppy Sassy! Poor you having to deal with the pain though. Sounds hideous!


----------



## NatoPMT

just taken this adorable photo of Eloise, hopefully the spoiler has worked but i have forgotten how to do it <shitforbrainslikesassy>


Oh sassers - you poor thing, I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time. edt; yeay at popsicle!!! Clever girl

Sugar, starting to try in July i think. Yikes too
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1259.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sugarlove2

Aw is Eloise trying to be a Xmas Shepherd already bless her!

Yay to ttc again for no 2! :happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugarlove2 said:


> Aw is Eloise trying to be a Xmas Shepherd already bless her!
> 
> Yay to ttc again for no 2! :happydance:

she's going for Mary, she wants the lead. 

what are your ttc plans hmm hmm

PS Hoping, her cheeks have gone down, Penny has a clear run to Miss Chubbiest Cheeks victory


----------



## Sugarlove2

I would love another, but who know's whether it's possible with my age and crappy egg reserve results. We might see what happens at the end of this yr.

On a good day, I'd love another, but Charlotte is quite demanding, so between her, and a demanding dog too, I don't know if I could cope :haha:


----------



## Round2

Ah Nato, she's so adorable!

I can't wait for you guys to start TTC#2. I'm one of the few people on this thread that was TTC#2 while you guys were TTC#1 While I could always relate to everyone because of my losses, there were always certains feelings that I didn't find appropriate to express on this thread. I'm looking forward to being the resident expert!!

I'm so afraid to see what I"m going to look like after this kid comes. My legs are like tree stumps. I'll be the president of the fattie club....I know it!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm excited for you all to try again too, so far we've all gone on to have the opposite sex right? Me, Caz, round? Wonder if that pattern will continue!

Nats, your baby is sooooo bloody cute, seriously, I'd like to eat her?!x


----------



## NatoPMT

Rounders I can really sympathise with the tree stump legs, mine were so full of fat and water i could hardly bend them by the end. Its horrible, and i dont want to disappoint you but i really will be taking the Queen Fatty title this year. I am confident. 

TTC2 must have its own set of issues, but Im hoping that i wont be quite as frantic this time (that said, i did have a preview of potential TTC2 breakdown when i thought my cycles were getting way too short recently) 

Must be good to know youre there when this one arrives

Sugar, part of me thought if it takes a year, then i should have started straight away as I think its a bit of a risk for us oldies to wait to be honest. But i just didnt dare. 

oh yes did you see my post before you rejoined that the NHS might fund the meds i got from Mr T? I spoke to my GP and she said she'd refer me, and i should get a letter off the private clinic to support the NHS prescribing them (Edt thats just reminded me of the cyclogest i fast talked for you - i am like a crack dealer)

I bet that Henry hound has his own room decorated with bone motifs.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for the Eloise-love. She is bloody cute. She really is. 

Sassy, you're right. It seems to work as a collective for the discoettes


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's great about the nhs prescription thingy, must be a weight off your mind.

Me and d were just saying last night how chilled weve been this pregnancy! I think it's massively down to not "trying"! It wasn't in our plans so to speak! Im glad we're getting it over with though, poppy still sleeps a lot in the day and is in such a routine I'm able to get rest!

Don't even start with the tree trunk legs, mine look like chicken drums sticks covered in orange peel, totally gross!x


----------



## Round2

I bet my stumps are hairier than yours. I can't reach anymore, so now I'm just wearing long skirts. I'm gonna need to figure something out before I give birth though!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

D epilated mine, what a little treat that was for him! Will get him to shave the lady garden next week :rofl:


----------



## hoping:)

It does seem like you guys are flying through you pregnancies but that is easy for me to say since Im not the one pregnant. It wont be long until you are all cuddling your newborns:cloud9:

Jenny- Happy 22 weeks:happydance:
Jaymes- Happy 16 weeks:happydance:
Hearty- Happy 28 weeks tomorrow:happydance:
Sassy- Happy 37 weeks:happydance:
Round- Happy 32 weeks:happydance:

I cant believe how many preggos we have on the thread now! I also can't wait for everyone to start round 2... I will be excitedly anticipating the next BFP boom!

VGibs- that is just awful:nope:. I sorta knew her too she was in the Chart Stalkers thread with me when I first joined BNB. I thought she was a little off and never quite believed her. It is scary to think that anyone can read these pages and know some of initimate details. You girls probably know more about my TTC journey than my own family does with excepting of Tim of course since he lived it:dohh:. 

Its so cruel & sick to lie about going through miscarriages:growlmad:. 

I remember the other girl I do remember Sugar called her out on it. Well done:thumbup: 

Megg- thanks for popping in! We'd love to see more of you!!!

Preggo- I hope the new pediatrician will confirm what your gut says. She could definitely just have a small build so hopefully there is nothing to be concerned about. All babies are different. I went to pick up Penny from our friends house ( she owns a daycare) and there was a little girl next to her that was such a tiny thing & was dwarfed by my baby. I thought she had to be younger than Penny but she was actually 11 months old! She was happy and healthy:thumbup:

Allie- look at you managing two babies! So excited for you to start trying in November! I hope the next time around is a lot smoother for you. Sorry about the extra poundage but the good news is that it is spring time so you have plenty of months to enjoy the fresh air and get back into shape this is what I keep telling myself:haha:. 

Sugar- Im the same I wouldnt have even acknowledged a sweet until I became pregnant with Penny. Since I couldnt have a glass of wine with dinner I would treat myself to something sweet. Now I cant pass it up if someone offers it to me. Tim is the same and will devour a whole pan of fudge... luckily he is naturally thin and doesn't have to think about it. Lucky *******:haha:

Nato- too cute! I just want to pinch her chubby cheeks! Penny thinks it is hilarious when I squish her cheeks. I'm jealous of her long lock of hair. Penny is still a baldy:haha: Penny definitely still has the cheeks to hold the title!

AFM- Penny sampled avocado for the first time last night. It was the funniest sight. She first got some up her nose and tried to rub it with her little fists but ended up with some in her eyebrow. This led to her rubbing her face after each spoonful. After the feeding she looked like a baby zombie oozing green goo. I was going to post pics last night but BNB was down Ill post it later today:thumbup:.


----------



## heart tree

Good God you all are chatty!!!

Vicky I totally remember having convos with you about the crazy photos she posted! Inever suspected her as a liar, but didn't glean much from her posts. 

I totally remember Sugar outing that other girl. I definitely suspected her! 

And I remember Shannon. I tend to agree with Meggles. I read a lot of her posts in other threads and I truly think she believed the delusions she was having. 

We've had a few on my PAL after recurrent losses thread and on the RMC thread. I've never been personally hurt by them as I usually suspect them right away and then go investigate their other thread posts. But it pisses me off that they look for attention by pretending to have recurrent losses. No one should want this pain. And frankly, it's not a great way to get attention. In real life, I isolated myself. If you've had recurrent losses, the last thing you want is to stand out in a crowd. You don't want attention. You want to be normal like everyone else. I know these women have deep issues, but it is too close to my heart to be nonjudgmental about it. 

All this talk about ttc2! I can't even imagine it. I love being pregnant, but I have trouble enjoying it as I'm so worried all the time. 

Sassy, one more week babe! You can do it!!

Nato why would you ever put that gorgeous girl behind a spoiler? She is so precious! 

Round, are you still having BH contractions? God I hate them. I dream of a contraction free day. 

Damn, can't remember what else I read. Pregnancy brain has really been kicking in lately. Recently I peed, looked at the TP, couldn't figure out why I was looking at it, then stood up without wiping! Luckily I quickly figured it out! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> :shrug: I'm totally confused :rofl:
> 
> Megg did Shannon have another account before that one? Was she banned before? She rings a bell?
> 
> I can remember another girl too who Sugar outed, the one who told us the Dr said she could miscarry as she had a cough:) Who was that then? :dohh:
> 
> I always just thought Dawn didn't really know what was going on with her body( she seemed a bit dim to me), durrrrrr me hey!
> 
> Happy 22 weeks Jen!!! :hugs:
> 
> Amy, i bet your instinct is right and you'll just have a dainty little girl :hugs:
> 
> Hi to all :wave:

Yes, she used to be here under a different name. I can't, for the life of me, remember what it was now though. :/ It's bugging me.



NatoPMT said:


> haha at rooney and Allie, me too. ahem.
> 
> *" It makes me feel sad that they have to lie about such an awful thing to get attention. I know they hurt a lot people, but they must really be hurting themselves to do something like this."*
> 
> i never get too upset about trolling myself, not wanting to undermine Jen's hurt, but it doesnt really bother me. I got quite spectacularly trolled on another site by a poster called Kirstie, cesca prob remembers it. It was about cot death which sounds terrible, but she would phone me up in floods of tears and she was so unhappy that i wasnt angry at her when she was outed. Everyone was up in arms about it, but she was really hurting. You can fake stories and personas but you cant fake crying so hard you cant speak. Even if there arent the tears like that, i agree that you have to have serious problems to do that, and if the problems arent the ones you post about, they are still problems.
> 
> Rounders, you can add another few years to the diaper decade - and the fact you will have a great sized family when BabyBoyR arrives.
> 
> Allie join the fatty crew. Fatties cant crept round silently i have found. I always have to step on a squeaky toy or my giant arse knocks something over. I need a beep beep beep alarm when im in reverse.
> 
> Jen, i am saying for the 2nd time today, I wouldnt mess with you.

I agree that the reason for the hurt may be a lie, but the hurting is generally real. I guess that's part of why I'm ambivalent about her lying. It's no excuse, but I suspect there's a lot going on there.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

To lie about recurrent losses when you've never been through it is bloody sick in my eyes, I don't feel sorry for those people at all, it's wrong and disgusting!


----------



## NatoPMT

I'm not disputing that its wrong, I'm saying they have serious issues themselves to do something that wrong which makes me feel some concern and sympathy for how serious they must be

it wouldnt be me if i labelled someone without wanting to know more. and i have been on the end of it and close to someone who did it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Your a better person than me then!

I wasn't aiming that post at you hun, just venting.xx


----------



## heart tree

I agree Nato. When I wear my therapist hat, I completely agree. If I was counseling them I would want to explore the underlying motivation. 

But when I take that hat off, I just get angry. I can see both sides of it.


----------



## NatoPMT

my therapist specifically told me not to work with people with fertility issues, let alone people who pretend they have fertility issues

i didnt mean to sound quite as sanctimonious as that either!


----------



## Sugarlove2

You didn't come across as sanctimonious poppet.

Hearty, I hated my whole pregnancy and was an hysterical wreck through most of it. I also had an anterior placenta, so movement was often muffled.
Strangely enough, I'm far more relaxed now she's here. I really thought I would be obsessed with cot death, meningitis etc. Although I do worry about these things, I have surprised myself at how well I've kept these worries in check. Hopefully you will be like this too.

I've just eaten a Dominos pizza and am supping a glass of red. I feel even more like a lard arse!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I agree, you don't sound sanctimonious!

Sugar, thanks for that reassurance. Luckily I have a posterior placenta so I feel every little thing. I could pick her up on the doppler at 10 weeks and have felt her since 16 weeks. Sometimes I wish her movements were a little more muffled! LOL! I'm scared for how hard the kicks are going to become very soon!

I was just writing on my PAL thread that I feel like I'll be a wreck as a mom too. SIDS terrifies me. I'm glad to hear that it's possible to be more calm once they are here. I hope that's the case for me. I'm very much looking forward to a glass of wine (or 3) again. I always said I would have a few glasses during pregnancy, but that was before all my losses. Now I can't bring myself to have a glass even though I really don't think it's a big deal. But I really do miss it!


----------



## Sugarlove2

You may well surprise yourself Hearty. Buy yourself a good monitor (I've got the Angel one) and have her in the room with you for the recommended time. It's still a very rare thing to happen.
I waited till 20 weeks to have wine, and then had 1 or 2 small glasses of wine a week. My Consultant said that was fine, but you do what you feel comfortable with.:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I recommend the angel monitor too, they're brilliant and I honestly think I'd have been a wreck without it! I keep pops in with us until 9 months but she definately sleeps a lot better in her own room!

I was kind of crazy of poppy for the first 5 months (pnd) but since that I've felt fine. Ok I still don't let her out my sight but the crazy thoughts have gone, thank god!x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls :hugs: Sugar, it's so nice to have you back.

Sassy, do you think you'll be as protective with Milo?


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god I go out for the day and miss loads :dohh:

I'm loving all this talk of trying for number 2 I'd love another although the thought of being pregnant again is abit scary especially with a little one to look after. Theres a lady at little explorers a groups we go to who has a 10 month old and is pregnant again due in Nov Im so exicted for her. We might be in the paper a photographer for the local paper came to the group and took pitures typical that I'd gone out with no make up on :dohh:

Sassy not long to go are you doing anything to encourage Milo along so sorry your in so much pain I hope its over for you soon and you dont have to go for an induction. Clever Poppy shes doing so well.

Hoping thats so cute about Penny and the avocado Benjamin does that especially when hes tired his worst was spag bol it ended up everywhere.

Nato Eloise is beautiful she would so get the main role of mary. I've got a picture of Benjamin like that at christmas doing his best nativity pose.

Allie sorry about the lack of sleep hope you have a better night.

Megg lovely to see you.

Amy Benjamin weigh 15lbs 20z at 8 months he always been little and is on the low end of the charts. My hv was shit in fact she didnt give a dame even though I was worried but I did see another hv by chance who was lovely (wish she was mine) and she told me to go by what he looked liked and how he was she said if hes happy contented, eating well having plenty of wet/dirty nappies and seem happy in himself then not to worry. She also said you know your baby best so you'd know if things werent right. Benjamins weight was very up and down he suffered from reflux which didnt help and its only since hes been on solids that his weight has stablised. He seems big to me as he was so little but next to other babies of the same age he looks little but thats just him hes only just going into 3-6 months clothes and they are big on him a lot of what he is wearing is still 0-3 months bless him. It sounds like Ela's doing really well just little.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hello ladies!!!

Loads to catch up on, so much i've forgotton already too.

I don't know of dawny but honestly nothing surprises me on the net. Hearty, your post touched me so much. It is completely true, why would anyone lie about something like recurrent losses for attention, you feel so isolated from everyone in real life. However, online you do get a lot of support and help online so I imagine that's why she did it. I am so open talking about my miscarriages online but IRL I don't really talk about them. Why anyone would lie about it though when it is the most traumatic thing ever...eurgh just makes me mad.

All this talk about second babies!! ARGH. God I don't know when i'll ever be ready for number 2. This motherhood thing hasn't come naturally to me like I thought it would and I just keep thinking if I am this stressed out with one how the hell will I cope with two?! Although I bumped into an acquaintance at a toddler group today, she has a proper chilled 5 month old girl and a really hyper 3 year old boy. She was convinced she'd not handle a second child but she said it's been so much easier than having one and thinks her daughter is so chilled because she is now.


----------



## heart tree

Note to self: If I want a chill child, I must be chill. 

Repeat to self daily...

I must be chill.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I was farily crazy when he was first born but I have relaxed a bit well kind of he was in with us till 8 months and have found it hard him being in his own room at times but it is the best thing for him ( and us nice to have the bedroom back) but I still check on him regularly. I have found Ive become more confident and feel I trust my mummy instinct more. What has surprised me is I cope well if he has a fall or chokes on something as he did this morning little monkey pulled a magazine of a table and was munching on it while my back was turned then started to choke I got the hazard out asap and he was ok (note to self he can pull himself up on the furniture nothing is safe)

I had my first glass of wine on sunday night it was lovely :wine:


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Note to self: If I want a chill child, I must be chill.
> 
> Repeat to self daily...
> 
> I must be chill.

While I'm sure being chill certainly helps with both pregnancy and motherhood, I have to say that I wasn't a chill pregnant woman and Alistair is a very chill baby! 

People say to me "Oh, you must be a super relaxed person to have such a relaxed baby" and it's like, um, no. 

So miracles do happen! :haha:

Oh, Lucy, the choking on a magazine sounds scary! When you mean choking do you mean he wasn't even coughing? :hug: Glad he's okay and you were calm and level headed. 

Hi, Cesca! When do you think you'll start trying for number 2? I reserve the right to change my mind come November! :haha: You know better than I do what it's like to have a toddler now that Luca's turned one. I'm a bit worried about the energy it will take to have two toddlers. I'm looking forward to watching Sassy do it....although if Poppy's any indication Sassy has abnormally easy babies!


----------



## NatoPMT

This your-child-is-chilled-if-you-are thing, a lot of people have said this to me, inc HV's and midwives, but i have never repeated it cos i am worried thats someone with a hyper baby will think im saying its their 'fault', when i don't know if it is, or if it can ever be someones 'fault' what personality their baby has. Is it generally considered to be true or is it somert people just say? 

right, interrupting that chain of thought to ask if anyones having serious problems tonight on here? i am trying to read back to see what has been said and i keep getting logged out when i try and open page 2361 

anyway Hearty, if i can be anything other than hysterical, you defo can. I had serious anxieties about SIDS but somehow it didnt translate into being an anxious mummy. Somehow, my need to be relaxed for my baby's sake has taken over, she's more important than my fears and tiny tiny chances of something happening - making sure i dont worry her by proxy has meant i have gone into an automatic chilled state which has been almost out of my conscious control. 

For me that might be my need to undo my mother's influence and break her cycle as she is a bit hysterical and anxious and i dont want to repeat her behaviours 

I have a friend with a mental older toddler and a very relaxed younger baby too


----------



## heart tree

The site changed URL's from babybump.com to babybump.momtastic.com and it's causing some problems. I keep getting kicked out too and have to log back it. I tried posting a response to Lucy's post and it didn't work. Let's see if this one does. 

Thanks Nato and Allie! My brother is not chill at all and my mom is. My step-father was a very hyper active man. I think part of it is genetics. My brother was eventually diagnosed with ADHD. I think my husband has it too. Uh-oh! Might have a non-chill baby on my hands no matter what I do.

I hate it when this site isn't working properly. It's my life line! Especially while on bed rest!


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Nato Eloise is beautiful she would so get the main role of mary. I've got a picture of Benjamin like that at christmas doing his best nativity pose.

haha and Ben would so get the part of Joseph

Im sorry but cant reply specifically to stuff thats been posted cos i can read back on the thread for some reason


----------



## vickyd

Non chilled baby over here! As you all know i was a mental preggo and very non- chilled mama for the first 6 months. I have become quite chilled now that Hero is a toddler. She bumps her head 3 times a week, eats sand and dirt everyday, still cant eat non-pureed food without choking but i dont seem to panic anymore. 
From what ive seen if one baby is chilled than your second is more high maintenance and vice versa. I chant this to myself everytime i say i couldnt possibly handle another baby lol!

Well ive been up since 7 and just now sat down so im off to bed.


----------



## Allie84

The site is wonky for me too. What is with this momtastic nonsense? Ever since the site became momtastic it's also become ad-tastic. I'm like you, Hearty, I freak out if I can't get the page to load hahaha.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- yay for your first glass of wine!

When pregnant I tried to be as relaxed as possible but I definitely had my moments and I remember at least 3 separate occasions when Tim had to calm me down because I was having panic attacks. Even with all of that Penny is a very chill baby. In the begining I was constantly worrying about her and was terrified of SIDS but once she reached 4 months I relaxed ALOT. 

I'm having issues inserting smilies but that is all


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> anyway Hearty, if i can be anything other than hysterical, you defo can. I had serious anxieties about SIDS but somehow it didnt translate into being an anxious mummy. Somehow, my need to be relaxed for my baby's sake has taken over, she's more important than my fears and tiny tiny chances of something happening - making sure i dont worry her by proxy has meant i have gone into an automatic chilled state which has been almost out of my conscious control.
> 
> For me that might be my need to undo my mother's influence and break her cycle as she is a bit hysterical and anxious and i dont want to repeat her behaviours

I like this. Gosh, I'm desperate not to repeat my own parent-child relationship. I'm already the opposite of my parents so I don't think it will happen, thankfully. I wonder if that's how I turned out so cautious, risk-averse and religious...my parents are total hippies with a 'screw it' approach to lifestyle choices, really the opposite of me, although I inherited their liberal politics. Hmmmm just musing out loud here really.

Anyways, I didn't worry about SIDS until I had that damn monitor a month ago and it keeps going off (still!!!) so I want to say "lucky you!" to Sassy and Sugar and others for whom it has worked, but would really caution against them....I know they've been mentioned again today. Oh, and Alistair's doctor told me yesterday that a patient of his died of SIDS a few months ago and told me the baby was about 4 months old, "close to Alistair's birth date" and it haunted me all day because I kept wondering if it was someone I was in lamaze with , or someone I saw at the hospital, or at my breast feeding group, etc. I really feel like I was a relaxed mom about SIDS until I put that monitor up. But maybe I shouldn't blame an object! My anxiety in general has surfaced in the past weeks.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, I wanted to congratulate Lucy on her glass of wine! :wine: I can't wait!

Loving all the chill/non-chill stories. Vicky I was super chill and my brother wasn't. I happen to think it's because we have different fathers, and well, let's face it, I'm just better than my brother LOL! But maybe there is some truth to the one chill/one not chill child theory.

Allie, I can't see you repeating your own parent-child relationship. In part due to the fact that you don't have bi-polar. I think that must have played a huge part in the relationship. As for your doctor, that's just a lovely thing to tell someone! God! Maybe he could have waited to tell you that when Alistair was, oh, 20 years old! 

Amber, Penny seems as chill as they come. I'll be so happy to get past the 4 month stage. Then I won't worry about SIDS as much. One thing at a time though. Let's just make it to 38 weeks!


----------



## LucyJ

I've been having problems with the site too keeps kicking me out.

Allie, he started of coughing but then was just making a weird noise, I'd left him on his mat playing while I popped upstairs to get something and could hear him coughing then this strange noise so I ran down the stairs and he was there on all fours sort of rocking and making this noise I picked him up smacked him on the back then he coughed and spluttered and up came whatever it was. Its happened a few times with food as Ive been trying to get him on lumpy food and taking finger foods problem with him is he sometimes shoves so much in his mouth he cant cope or tries to swollow something to big then it gets stuck & cant get it up hes quite often sick if he gets something stuck and needs helping bringing it up. Today was the scariest as I didnt know what it was.

Benjamin is a very calm contented baby people quite often comment on how happy he is. He's so quite when were out but so chatty when we are at home its like when we are out he's taking it all in.

I should be doing my personal statement for my job application ahhh but cant get my brain working ok must do some more of it.


----------



## LucyJ

[Oh yeah, I wanted to congratulate Lucy on her glass of wine! I can't wait!]

It's been a while and it was good although I think if I'd had another glass I would of been on the floor :haha:

Might have to treat myself to a cocktail at the weekend!!


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I had my first glass of wine on sunday night it was lovely :wine:

......



LucyJ said:


> [Oh yeah, I wanted to congratulate Lucy on her glass of wine! I can't wait!]

this really amused me you nutjob


----------



## NatoPMT

oh no i am the nutjob, just realised you were quoting someone, i thought you were congratulating me for something youd done. 

and i havent even had any wine


----------



## LucyJ

:haha: you nutjob

It wouldnt allow me to quote I was quoting Hearty. I also can't post any pics :grr:


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Hero still cant eat non-pureed food without choking

there's something really quite sweet about that statement, even if it must be a pain

Allie: 
Its very hard not to repeat and for some its just compulsion, but your personality have developed in reaction to your parents in a more positive way - I had compulsions and had to consciously develop away from who i was nurtured (or antinurtured) to be, which is why i was worried. I know you have anxieties which hopefully the CBT can help you consciously move away from the negative impacts of how you were parented. Nothing is set in stone, i believe you can be who you want to be and your potential is in your own hands ie you can always moving towards self actualisation

I can't believe that doctor!! what a total arse to say that. Is putting the monitor away an option? 

Lucy that sounds really scary, well done for keeping your head! I asked this week at my play group if they would do a baby first aid session - have you done one? 

I am a bit grumpy today, my MIL and FIL keep rubbing me up the wrong way. 

The other day eloise started crying when someone else was holding her (as she keeps doing atm) and i said i think separation anxiety is starting and he replied 'As per chapter 4, page 300..." 

Then this morning MIL came round and she kept saying i needed to put eloise in her room and i said i didn't want to, and she said 'what about Eloise's independence'. She's a 6 month old baby!! I eventually said, after being pushed, that things have changed and babies are allowed to be babies nowadays and we are encouraged to bf, carry them and keep them with us until they show signs of independence which might not be until shes 18 months - 2 years 

If someone wants to put their baby to sleep elsewhere thats cool if its right for them, but im not ready to and if i dont want to put a 6 month old baby in another room then i should be questioned on it, surely? 

grr.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I dont think you will repeat your parents mistakes! I worry about this too but the good thing is that we realize it and are in the process of trying to change it. With that said no one is perfect! Im sure we will make new parenting mistakes and our babies will be talking 20+ years from now about how they are not going to do such and such hopefully not though!

I cant believe the doctor said this to you! Its a good way to freak out a new mom!

Hearty- yes, lets concentrate on 38 weeks! Im sure you will have nothing to worry about and your LO will be a complete angel. Im so excited to see her sweet little face in a couple of months!!!

Lucy- that is so scary! Im glad the little guy was ok. Introducing solids is a fun stage but at the same time it comes with its own concerns like choking hazards. Penny is the same she doesnt really make a peep when we are out and about but when we are home she talks up a storm. Especially in the morning. Poor Tim is not a morning person but who can resist a happy baby chatting to her daddy?! 

I say do it and have another tasty beverage this weekend!

Nato- sorry the in-laws are making things harder than they have to be. Why do people feel the need to tell you how to raise your child? Eloise is a perfectly happy child so you are doing something right! Separation anxiety is definitely prevalent at this stage. Penny will be playing happily but sometimes if I leave the room she will just burst into tears. She also is having a difficult time napping if we are not in the same room.


AFM- I posted Penny's avocado zombie picture in my journal as well as one of her feeding Niko treats. So my parenting dilema is that for the past week Penny has been waking in the middle of the night bawling her eyes out. Because we love our sleep we eventually bring her to bed with us. The little rascal will calm down immediately once in our bed. She will grin from ear to ear looking quite please with herself and fall asleep within a matter of seconds. I'm hoping this is just a growth spurt and she will snap out of it. Any suggestions? Tonight the plan is not to bring her into bed... I'll sleep in her nursery if I have to.


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> Allie- I dont think you will repeat your parents mistakes! I worry about this too but the good thing is that we realize it and are in the process of trying to change it. With that said no one is perfect! Im sure we will make new parenting mistakes and our babies will be talking 20+ years from now about how they are not going to do such and such hopefully not though!

I THINK THATS oops caps, right - if you have some awareness of the situation then you have the ability to stop and think, or at least reassess after youve done the parenting crime. 

The new mistakes thing, i have a more extreme example of that in my friend. When we were teenagers her mum was an alcoholic and N had to do everything in the house and she missed out on stuff that parents do with their children like the park or even pony trekking and stuff, so she now has 2 grown up kids, and she told me that a few years ago, they told her she was a bit scary in that she would make them get up and go and do stuff with her at the w/end, but shed ended up almost military in this, trying to avoid her mum's mistakes. 

Thats my feeling too hopesy, Eloise is happy and obviously so, if its not broken, keep yer beak out. My MIL often bangs on to me about how 'she didnt need books to bring up her children and i should do it on instinct' - a) ive only read 1 book and b) my instinct tells me Eloise is only 6 months and she needs me, and i make her happy. So instinct off. Surely instinct doesnt tell you to leave a little baby alone in another room (ie when i was told she shouldnt be sleeping in the room with me when she was 8 weeks at christmas)

Eloise also starts crying if i leave the room at the moment. I have to take her with me to the bathroom when i need a wee sometimes and she sits there in her bumboo grabbing towels and chewing them

About 2 weeks ago, Eloise was waking up like that too, it happened about 4 nights in a row and one night i had to send john into the spare room to make it safe for her to sleep with me. If its only happened a few times, i would keep doing what you are doing as she then feels secure and she knows she can rely on you. Its the exact timing that Eloise did it too, 6 months old, and she would wake up screaming and upset. If she's crying, she needs you, but if it becomes a habit, then reassess at that point. Im not sure how long = 'a habit' but its fine right now. Maybe sleeping in the nursery will be a good compromise for her, but not sure if that means she will then 'need' you there instead.


----------



## hoping:)

There sure is a fine line between over compensating and trying to not repeat your parent's mistakes. Hopefully we can all come to some sort of balance!

I'm glad you and Eloise are a few weeks ahead of us so you can help answer my questions! I'm thinking the separation anxiety is having an impact on her sleep since she settles quickly in our bed. 

Do any of the US ladies have fun Mother's Day plans? Tomorrow Tim and I are going on a food tour through down town:D The tour includes tasty adult beverages so I am pumped about this little outing. Sunday we are having brunch with the family and hanging out with our munchkin.


----------



## hoping:)

*Originally Posted by NatoPMT 
Hoping, we have our next scan on the same day - next Tuesday. Lets agree to have perfect results. Then everything will be ok. Its bloody nerve wracking though innit. 

Deal! My last 2 scans have closely followed your scans so I always tell myself if you have good news I will too Weird. but it makes me feel better! I just want to make it out of 1st tri with my sanity and most of all my baby!*

I'm going through the Disco thread copying my posts while I was pregnant with Penny and this is what I found. It feels like ages ago! We made it out in one piece with our babies! I remember feeling weirdly calm about my ultrasounds as long as you had a good one before me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Dam I wrote a huge post yesterday and the crappy site crashed!

Can't remember what I wrote!x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Think I got side tracked thinking about wine, Lucy I blame you!

Allie - sorry your monitor hasnt worked how it should, what does alistair sleep in? Have you tried it on another channel?

NATO - tell your in-laws to f off, 6 months is still so tiny to put her in her own room, you do it when you feel ready! God people love to stick their noses in huh! I only moved poppy at 9 months because D snores like a bloody train and kept waking her!!

I was a nervous wreck for the first 5 months of Poppy's life, I was convinced she or I would die but looking back it was all down to my pnd, I'm so hoping to escape it this time! I smothered poppy and I regret it!

Poppy kisses my belly now when I say kiss the baby, soooo bloody cute! Don't think she's quite ready for what's about to come out but too late now!

Any fun plans this weekend??x


----------



## Round2

The wine comments made me laugh out loud!

I'm so envious, I'd love a glass of wine, but I'd be up all night with heartburn. I swear once this kid is born and my reflux returns to normal, I'm having an entire pizza and bottle of wine to myself!

BTW when I was pregnant with Maddy, I was one of those annoying calm women in the first trimester forum....the kind that pees on the stick then goes and buys a crib. My kid was definately NOT chill. I had people tell me she cried more than any baby they had ever seen. This next kid better come out meditating!

Nato, I'm glad you stood up to your MIL's. There's no recipe for having perfect children. Do what's best for you and tell her to F' Off!!

Sassy, that's so adorable the Poppy kisses your belly. Poor kid, she has no idea that her life is going to be turned upside down in a week!

Hoping, sounds like a wonderful first mother's day! I hope you enjoy it.

We've got a busy weekend planned. We're having a birthday party tonight for my step son. Tomorrow and Sunday are filled with driving to various sporting events for both kids. Then Sunday morning we have Mother's Day brunch. Oh and I'm thinking about treating myself to a pedicure tomorrow. I can't reach my toes anymore and I figure something on my body should appear well groomed!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Defo treat yourself to a Pedi, I plan to do that next week!

I know bless her, she's amazing with my tiny nephew though, so gentle with him and doesn't get too jealous, I fed him a bottle today though and she really cried, she wanted his milk, made me wanna cry :-(


----------



## Round2

Sassy_TTC said:


> Defo treat yourself to a Pedi, I plan to do that next week!
> 
> I know bless her, she's amazing with my tiny nephew though, so gentle with him and doesn't get too jealous, I fed him a bottle today though and she really cried, she wanted his milk, made me wanna cry :-(

Ya, I'm expecting some major jealousy issues too. We had friends stay with us last fall who had a baby. At the end of the weekend Maddy started crying and told me she thinks I love the baby more than her. My heart just sank!

I'm actually really worried about how she's going to handle this little one. She's been my only child for 5.5 years. I think it will be quite traumatic for her. I'm going try and find a a class that her and I can take together so we're guaranteed some quality time together.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Its such a tricky one, I don't think any age gap is "right" or "perfect", no doubt we'll both be facing different jealousy issues in the coming months!

Have you bought her a doll? I saw it on a programme once although maybe she's a bit old for that? I think getting her involved as much as possible will really help, make her feel really special for just getting nappies or feeding baby etc? Could you possibly get time once per week to have some one on one time with her, do something really fun, then she always has that to look forward to? Have you also thought about buying a gift from baby, I bet she'd love that.x


----------



## Round2

Sassy_TTC said:


> Its such a tricky one, I don't think any age gap is "right" or "perfect", no doubt we'll both be facing different jealousy issues in the coming months!
> 
> Have you bought her a doll? I saw it on a programme once although maybe she's a bit old for that? I think getting her involved as much as possible will really help, make her feel really special for just getting nappies or feeding baby etc? Could you possibly get time once per week to have some one on one time with her, do something really fun, then she always has that to look forward to? Have you also thought about buying a gift from baby, I bet she'd love that.x

Ya, I was thinking about getting her a gift from the baby, but I think the symbolism would be lost on her. She's a bit too old to think the baby actually got her a gift! I'm definately going to plan something fun for her and I to do once a week. I'm going to miss my Maddy and Mommy days.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh that's true, how about her taking him a gift, that's make her feel good right? 

I'm dreading the first few months if I'm honest, I'm gonna miss it being just me and pops.x


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping, you picked a risky horse to back!!! Its lovely to have you at the same stage though

Sassy, those exact words almost came out of my mouth I can tell you. I have earplugs for snoring but its Eloise causing the noise

Thats so cute of Poppy, little does she know!! 

Rounders and Sassy: My sister got my older niece twin dolls for the same reason. 

I can understand apprehension of sorts about the situation, I've heard people manage it and have more than 1 child all the time, but i dont know how. 

I like the idea of Maddy giving the baby a gift, one she's chosen herself

Hope the birthday party and weekend brunches etc go well


----------



## Allie84

World's longest reply....eaten by my computer. URGH!! alkdjfa;lkdjf;lk ajd;lkf


----------



## Allie84

I said someone along of lines of, to Nato, tell your MIL that the State of Minnesota recommends the baby sleep in your room until at least 6 months. They are quite bossy and also say not to swaddle, among other things.

I am always being told to move Alistair into his own room by people, especially when they learn he doesn't sleep very long at a time. I ignore them...we've had Disco babies that sleep in their owns rooms early on, other sleep with parents until late, and, as is always said, every baby and mom and is different,etc,etc. I'm keeping Alistair with me for now. And it's really not your MILs business where Eloise sleeps, ya know?

Sassy and Nato, you asked about the monitor. It's set to one of the most sensitive settings and it still goes off every other night. I've watched it and it doesn't catch all of Alistair's shallow breathing when he's on his tummy. I feel like I can't turn it off because I have this neurotic thought process that because I was given the monitor, I _have_ to use it, and if I don't use it and something happened I would always blame mysel for not using the darn thing. 

Hoping, I have no sleep advice myself since I don't have a very good sleeper. I'd be thrilled with Alistair waking up just once a night haha! Do you think she realizes what she's doing and does it because she wants in your bed? I always wonder about that because they say that babies under a certain age don't 'try to get their way' but it seems like Alistair makes some things a game....like he'll cry and I'll go in and give him his pacifier and he'll laugh, I'll walk away and he'll cry, I'll go back and he'll laugh, etc. But at their ages to do they know better?

Sassy and Round, good luck. I'll be coming to you for advice when baby number 2 comes along. The doll idea sounds good. Did you do that for Poppy, Sass?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato sorry to hear you're getting shit off your in Laws. People would do well to butt out and mind their own bloody business. I got a lot of pressure to move Charlotte into her own room as all my friends with babies did it really early. She grew out of her moses basket really quickly, as she's quite long and everyone was saying just to put her straight into her cotbed in the other room. I ignored them and bought a crib. My Mum was also saying at first to put her straight in her own room, till I reminded her of the SIDS guidelines. You do what you feel is right for your Eloise.

Sorry for those who are not getting much sleep. I've been pretty lucky from the start as Charlotte sleeps so well through the night. She does however sometimes wake up at 5 and that's her up for the day, but as long as I get the solid block of sleep I'm ok. I've really resisted taking her into bed with me, but I occasionally do it in the morning to get a bit longer in bed. I'm too scared to go back to sleep properly though. Mal has been sleeping in the other room since her birth to get a decent night's sleep, which works as I can pass Charlotte over to him at 6.30 and then kip a bit longer.

Allie, if you're not happy with the alarm, maybe buy a new one. I find the Angel one to be great and I've never had any problems with it going off. Most of my friends have that one too. Perhaps yours has something wrong with it, but if it's making you more worried, I wouldn't use it.

Sassy, Poppy sounds so cute!

Rounders, the pressie sounds like a great idea. I'm sure Maddy will be fine when your LO is born.


----------



## Sugarlove2

PS Lucy I'm now terrified of choking after hearing about your incident! I really want to sign up to a baby first aid course. I think they run one through my local NCT


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I did do a first aid course if sorts the HV here run a 4 week course that all new mums are invited to they arrange it so you are with mums who have had babies at around the same time. They did 4 sessions a couple of hours each week they did a session on illnesses what to look for/ what to do etc and a session on choking and cpr it was very usefull and informative they had dolls to practice on. As for your mil/fil wtf!!!!! It drives me nuts that people feel they have the right to comment how you choose to raise your baby is up to you. Benjamin was with us untill 8 months we only moved him as felt we were waking him and he coped really well with it. I still bring him into bed with me if he wakes for a feed or just needs settling he goes back into his bed most of the time. I spent so much time worrying about spoling him that I was going to create a rod for my own back blah blah blah but actually none of that has happened he is able to send himself back to sleep unless somethings up and he needs us he does nap now and then sometimes on me sometimes in his bed or pram. He sleeps in his own room and he is developing amazingly well as far as Im concerened. He has a routine but its not so ridgid that he cant cope with chnage which was important to me. Im a big believer in you know your baby best.

Hoping I would say do what feels right for you. I've had moments with Ben when I thought he was being cheeky knowing mummy would come but I just think it was because he was happy to see me. I would say see how she goes. Enjoy your mothers day sounds great.

Allie I got told by a HV that Ben made himself sick by crying I dont believe that for a sec he was crying because he was sick I left him to cry you see and felt awful as he obviously needed me. We dont go straight to him now but I think I know his crys. Alastiar will get better at the sleeping Ben still wakes once a night sometimes he sleeps through but not often. He took awhile before we were down to once a night and being on soilds did help that so dont despair you and he will get there. Its bloody hard though. I wish I was someone who coped well on lack of sleep.

Sassy and Round Im sure your girls will be alright I like the idea of getting them a present for the baby and from the baby. Its all about them feeling secure and I bet they will love having a baby brother. My nephew coped well when my other nephew was born although he used to cuddle him by lying on top of him he didnt quite understand how to be gentle :haha: he is very gentle with Benjamin now. Its my little nephew who is 18 months that causes the problems he'll poke big brother whos 3 so he'll wake up and pinches his cars the little monkey. When I was little I used to climb into my brothers cot and watch him sleep my mum has always said I was like his shadow. 

Sassy you'll be able to enjoy a nice glass or two of wine very soon :wine:

Round definitely treat yourself to pedi enjoy hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar it was only after it I was shaky mummy instinct definitely kicks in. The session I had was really useful as it gave me a bit of confidence that I could handle it. I was scared when we started weening to give him any finger foods so started giving him breadsticks and fruit at weekends when steve was there for back up now I cope better than him as Im used to it. You'll be alright and will cope. I'd like to say hes learnt but he tried eating an envelope which he'd pinched today :dohh: nowhere is safe. Im putting our post upstairs now to look at and all magazines in the cupboard.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh I bought poppy a dolly about 6 weeks ago, I tell her to kiss it, cuddle it, give it a dummy etc and she loves it. When she wakes up I ask her where dolly is and she goes and finds it, I know this is obviously nothing compared to a real baby but it's a start.

She's points at my belly when I say "where's the baby?" but she doesn't actually know what a baby is!

Allie have you tried turning the sensitivity down? Where in his cot have you put it?x


----------



## LucyJ

Thats so cute Sassy shes such a sweetie.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Hoping, I have no sleep advice myself since I don't have a very good sleeper. I'd be thrilled with Alistair waking up just once a night haha! Do you think she realizes what she's doing and does it because she wants in your bed? I always wonder about that because they say that babies under a certain age don't 'try to get their way' but it seems like Alistair makes some things a game....like he'll cry and I'll go in and give him his pacifier and he'll laugh, I'll walk away and he'll cry, I'll go back and he'll laugh, etc. But at their ages to do they know better?

i dont know, I remember cesca saying that at 6 months, they start to play you so certainly thats what some babies do, or are perceived to be doing 

i havent seen that in Eloise yet at all. Waking up screaming as Penny and Eloise have done cant be a decision to do something, something has scared them or upset them to wake up crying i believe. might be a nightmare, or shes got tummy pain or somert. Eloise and Penny both smile as soon as they feel safe so i wonder if its a nightmare

What Alistair is doing sounds like what eloise does when shes crying when i leave her alone to go to the loo. But i think of it as just instant reactions to whats happening to them ie they dont want to be alone, they arent..laugh they dont want to be alone, they are...cry

but thats only my perception

0oo my teas ready, will finish after that


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Late dinner NATO, tut tut ;-)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh and tea is a northern thing right? You have dinner at lunch? Correct?


----------



## vickyd

Hoping I co-sleep or bring Hero into bed with me if , she wakes up crying. Although I love it
be aware that it becomes a habit for them and they will wake up and make a fuss just to get into bed with you. Im now weaning her off the co-sleeping as shes sleeping longer stretches every night and i guess shes ready to sleep the whole night in her own bed.
Nato parents and inlaws have an opinion on everything. Sometimes i welcome their advice because lets be honest, our generation has overcomplicated things. However, they should repsect our choices and not roll their eyes or make sarcastic remarks if they disagree. I welcome any advice thats given as that and not as a hidden criticism. If you are getting agro about Eloise sleeping with you imagine what i have to go through lol! 
Hero is fiercly independant even though she still sleeps next to me. If anything i think our closenesss and my attachment parenting has made her very confident and kinda fearless. I say they are only babies once, why not make it last?


----------



## jenny25

Girls I need advise I don't know what too do 



Today my hubby and I took our son too the children's clinic as he is being assessed as he may have adhd or something else wrong with him so basically this was a follow up appointment from September last year, as we were discussing him and whats been happening she asked for reports from the school in regards to his behaviour etc in which they were supposed to of done between then and now but no contact has been made , this woman went on too say that we need parenting classes from other parents in how tok deal with him which is a 12 week course and I disagreed with her as we don't need to be taught on how to e parents as we feel that our skills are good and his problems lie with his development and attention span and the odd outbursts of cheekiness she then went on too say that she won't be helping us or figuring out if he has these problems until we do so then went on to tell us that it's like being a doctor you need to go study and learn to be a doctor you don't think you can do it until your taught well I was starting to get mad and upset for the fact she was saying his learning and behaviour problems were down too our parenting skills and this point I got upset and was in tears so I grabbed my bag and said to Paul I was leaving and as I got up she grabbed my arm true to restrain me from leaving the room I mean who does that too another person esp as I'm 5 1/2 months pregnant I was so upset an shocked at how she acted and treated us I don't know what too do ?


----------



## Dazed

That does not sound professional in my opinion. 

I hope I don't offend you, but the classes could possibly be beneficial as they could help you learn how to deal with those types of behavior, but at the same time parenting can't be learned from someone else because everyone's child is different.

Is it possible you could talk to someone else about his assessment? Like change doctors?


----------



## NatoPMT

Ok Jen, I'm going to be honest, which is all I can do really. I think holding your arm was inappropriate, but i think you should be focussing on the treatment for aaron issue. I'm really sorry youre upset, it sounds like a horrible position to be in. You can complain about the arm hold, but unless she offered bad advice, i wouldnt personally. Whether she offered bad advice depends on why she offered the course. Why do you think she offered the course? 

*she won't be helping us or figuring out if he has these problems until we do so then went on to tell us that it's like being a doctor you need to go study and learn to be a doctor you don't think you can do it until your taught well *

I assume that you think her inappropriate behaviour is also mirrored in her suggestions, and that if she is inappropriate then her treatment route is also inappropriate? 

I think i would go on a parenting course if i were offered a free one. I understand that the implication is that there is something in your parenting that maybe causing Aaron's issues, but i agree with her in that every person in the world could prob benefit from learning - none of us are perfect. But add to that the issue that she's indirectly saying that your parenting caused the problems, of course i can see why thats upsetting. 

ADHD is very contentious. I only know that from reading the Daily Mail reader comments - the readers really dont believe it exists and is just a product of bad parenting - i dont know enough about it to argue that its real against those sorts of bigots but i do know that learning problems with behaviour problems are a complex set of issues that are dynamic and not really easy to categorise. I dont know, but maybe this is standard procedure for adhd patients and therefore a parenting course is what everyone has to do and this is the route for treatment? 

am i being naive...ie is this a system that you are wary of for some reason? If the only reason is that you dont believe that parenting is an issue, then is it just a step that you can get out of the way in order to get Aaron treated? Once you prove that then you can get him treated? I know treatment isnt that black and white 

Before you do anything, a second opinion will can clarify their system and why that choice was made by this dr


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^ great advice, you post things so well.

Jenny I'm sorry you're having to deal with this, big hugs.xx


----------



## Megg33k

I feel her grabbing your arm was at least mildly inappropriate. However, based on only what you said, I don't feel like she was saying his behavioral issues were down to your parenting. I believe (or I want to believe) her suggestion of parenting classes was to help you better cope with his behavior. And, if he does have something going on, learning to parent a child with those specific tendencies CAN actually help reduce the frequency and severity of behavioral incidents. It's not that you're a bad parent, but it never hurts to be more informed. My ex-husband's son has some very classic signs of Asperger's (though he's never had him officially diagnosed), and he's made sure to read a lot of books regarding how to more effectively parent a child with that type of issue. He's a great father, and the fact that he's so eager to learn how to be an even better parent is part of what makes him such a great father. None of us know everything, and it's okay to listen to someone to find out if they have some useful knowledge to impart. Even if you learned one or two things you hadn't thought of before and they helped Aaron, that seems like it would be time well spent (to me). 

Of course, I can only go off of the information you gave us. So, maybe I don't know enough about the situation to make this judgment call. Perhaps there's something more I'm missing?


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar: thanks for the support. 

*"I'm too scared to go back to sleep properly though. "*

I am like that too, but i have a giant bed, so i put eloise in her sleeping bag and move all the pillows and duvet away from her to make it safe and then i do go to sleep properly. 

Luce: thanks i will ask the HV

*Benjamin was with us untill 8 months we only moved him as felt we were waking him and he coped really well with it. I still bring him into bed with me if he wakes for a feed or just needs settling he goes back into his bed most of the time. I spent so much time worrying about spoling him that I was going to create a rod for my own back blah blah blah but actually none of that has happened he is able to send himself back to sleep unless somethings up and he needs us he does nap now and then sometimes on me sometimes in his bed or pram. He sleeps in his own room and he is developing amazingly well as far as Im concerened. He has a routine but its not so ridgid that he cant cope with chnage which was important to me. Im a big believer in you know your baby best.*

see that sounds exactly how i want to do things. I feel that if i let Eloise know she's welcome in the grown ups bed when she needs it, that i am always there, then she will grow in confidence to not be clingy and to feel secure when the time is right. I was worried about spoiling, but it doesnt work like that. you actually cant spoil a baby. The more love and security they get, the more confident they get - and let babies be babies..'independent' my arse. 

Sassy, yes dinner is tea and lunch is dinner round my way

breakfast is still breakfast if that helps. 

Vic i love it when i get to bring eloise into bed too. 

*" Sometimes i welcome their advice because lets be honest, our generation has overcomplicated things. However, they should repsect our choices and not roll their eyes or make sarcastic remarks if they disagree. I welcome any advice thats given as that and not as a hidden criticism. If you are getting agro about Eloise sleeping with you imagine what i have to go through lol! *

this is the 1st thing in my life that feels actually very simple. I have to say, i havent had a single bit of useful advice from any parent or parent in law. My sister has given me some good advice so i havent minded as much when she tells me eloise needs her own room - everyone else has told me crap, like give a month old baby water and she coughed once, take her to the dr and toss like that

*Hero is fiercly independant even though she still sleeps next to me. If anything i think our closenesss and my attachment parenting has made her very confident and kinda fearless.*

exactly. my thoughts exactly.


----------



## LucyJ

Jen are they doing an assessment or have they assesed him in his school environment? Im assuming they havent made a diagnosis yet and may be looking at other possibilities such as autism I know my nephew has been assessed for this and adhd although they seem to believe it is aspergus although my bil & sil werent asked to attend a paratening course they were given stratgies to deal with some of his behaviour they are great parents but I know it has been very hard for them at times and they have needed the support. Tyler has extra support at school which has been very benefical although no definite diagnoses has been made.

As a teacher I would say she was inapproriate saying she wouldnt help if you didnt attend the course as surely the most important thing is Aaron and if he is suffering from adhd or something else then he needs support at school. Is it worth finding out more about the course to see what its about as if like dazed said it would give you different strategies to help it may mean you also meet other parents who could provide support.

Jen Im so sorry you've been upset and grabbing you wasnt right I'd see if you can speak to someone else or could you talk to the senco at aarons school.

Nato I think one of the problems with adhd is that there are some parents who say there children have it as an excuse for not dealing with there childrens behavioual problems. I remember spending ages with the senco at my school try to track down a child in my class assessment only to find out he'd never been assessed mum had just decided he had it he didnt he just had no discipline (sp?) or encouragement mind you she also called him a little shit so not great he responded really well at school. Also it can often be misdiagnosed theres a lot of cross over with autism/asperghers.


----------



## NatoPMT

the dr could learn to present her suggestions in a more positive way such as...

*And, if he does have something going on, learning to parent a child with those specific tendencies CAN actually help reduce the frequency and severity of behavioral incidents*


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Nato I think one of the problems with adhd is that there are some parents who say there children have it as an excuse for not dealing with there childrens behavioual problems. I remember spending ages with the senco at my school try to track down a child in my class assessment only to find out he'd never been assessed mum had just decided he had it he didnt he just had no discipline (sp?) or encouragement mind you she also called him a little shit so not great he responded really well at school. Also it can often be misdiagnosed theres a lot of cross over with autism/asperghers.

yeah i can wel imagine that

from what i can tell, people are just stuck in whatever was the mode when they were younger. A lot of the comments seem to be 'well we never used to have ADHD, how come we have it now?"

which is possibly the thickest reason for denying something i have ever heard. 

(ie we didnt used to keep babies in the room with us, why are you doing it now <bitterface>)

Dont you just hate it when you strip the bed, and think 'oh, I'll put the new sheets on later" and completely forget to

Then when you go to bed later, youre confronted with a naked bed and you have to put the new sheets on then

sulk.


----------



## Megg33k

NatoPMT said:


> the dr could learn to present her suggestions in a more positive way such as...
> 
> *And, if he does have something going on, learning to parent a child with those specific tendencies CAN actually help reduce the frequency and severity of behavioral incidents*

Absolutely! That would have been preferable, as opposed to the more maybe accusatory wording her Dr used.


----------



## LucyJ

> see that sounds exactly how i want to do things. I feel that if i let Eloise know she's welcome in the grown ups bed when she needs it, that i am always there, then she will grow in confidence to not be clingy and to feel secure when the time is right. I was worried about spoiling, but it doesnt work like that. you actually cant spoil a baby. The more love and security they get, the more confident they get - and let babies be babies..'independent' my arse.

Benjamins been a bit poorly got s cough and snotty so he's slept alot. He was up early but by 10am he was so tired and grumpy I was tired so we both went back to bed he slept till 12am and I dosed next to him then at 4am he was tired again so he fell asleep on me for about an hr or so. He still went to sleep in his bed tonight and has been asleep since half 8.

I agree about growing in confidence and being secure. Benjamin is definitely growing in confidence and becoming more independent, when we go to groups he'll crawl off but will look for me he knows Im there if he needs me. Everytime we go he becomes more confident at bounce & rhyme he'll crawl and get a muscial instrument now when they come out before he'd just watch but now off he goes. If its very busy he'll stay near me. He does seem to have hit a patch of being a bit shy when meeting new people but it doesnt last long.


----------



## LucyJ

> Dont you just hate it when you strip the bed, and think 'oh, I'll put the new sheets on later" and completely forget to
> 
> Then when you go to bed later, youre confronted with a naked bed and you have to put the new sheets on then
> 
> sulk.

Yes I do and I do it quite regularly!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so much girls for your advise I've been in shock most of the day with how she was with us, I was discussing with Paul would it not be easier to figure out if he had something wrong with him then the courses would be more useful after as it would help us in a better way ? I wasn't kmpreseed with the whole arm grabbing situation and I felt deeply offended with how she treated us today I'm almost 30 not 20 sorry I am tired so probably babbling xx


----------



## Allie84

Jenny, if it were me, I would happily take the course despite the unhelpful woman; I'm an information junkie and am of the mindset that the more you know, the better. I took every single class offered by my hospital for pregnant women and feel like even though some of it was redundant, it was worth it for the nuggets of wisdom I learned and still utilize today. I also like classes for the chance to be around other parents. It might be helpful to be with parents who have children with the same circumstances. Also, I worked with students with emotional and behavioral difficulties (at the high school level, though) and even though I was just an assistant and not a teacher I had to take training to learn how to work with students with issues such as ADHD. I agree it wasn't right to grab your arm...that kind of thing really annoys me. It sounds like she was patronizing to you and that put you on the defensive. Maybe there's someone else you could deal with instead of her?

Re: taking baby into bed in you, I only do it once the sun's up because I'm just not confident otherwise. Our bed isn't huge and I want to be able to see him. THat said, it feels so wonderful waking up to him smiling at me! He loves the cuddles...it's just so nice. Today we both napped with him in my lap in the rocking chair and that was nice (except for my arm which fell asleep). I agree with you all in the value of closness/attachment. However, have you heard of the Time magazine story getting buzz with the breastfeeding 3 year old? I think some people can take things a bit too far...I watched the kid on a morning show this morning and he was kind of bratty. Not that it means BFing until 3 makes a bratty kid.


----------



## heart tree

Jen I responded to you on the PAL thread, but I'll post it here too:

Jen, I don't think she should have touched you, and I think she should have been more understanding to why you were upset. On the other hand, I don't think she was telling you that you were parenting Aaron incorrectly. I'm not sure she did the best job of communicating this to you though, which is why you were feeling so defensive. 

I can't speak to your situation, as I don't have experience with children. But let me tell you about something similar. I work with families who are caring for family members with dementia (Alzheimer's, Vascular Dementia, etc.) When someone has dementia, their personalities often change. They also exhibit behavioral issues such as repeating themselves over and over, wandering and getting lost, accusing people of stealing things, leaving the stove on, not bathing, etc. It can be challenging for the family members who are trying to care for them. They'll often call me at their wits end because they try telling the person with dementia over and over not to do something. I have to teach these people that you can't logic and reason with someone who has memory loss. There are other ways to deal with the behavioral issues. I always tell the people that they aren't doing anything wrong, they just have to learn a new way of approaching the situation. It's not something that comes automatically or naturally. I teach classes so people can learn how to communicate more effectively with the person who has dementia. There are certain skills that I teach that can make a huge difference for everyone involved.

I'm guessing this woman was trying to tell you the same thing. There may be ways to approach Aaron that will help curb some of his behaviors. It's not that you are doing anything wrong. But there may be some skills that will help you and Aaron.

Does that make sense? 

I really don't think she explained it properly and I really don't like that she grabbed you. That's not right. She was too forceful with you and I would be very upset too.


----------



## heart tree

Also I can say with 100% certainty that my brother has ADHD. His father (my step-father) had it too but there just wasn't a name for it when he was a kid. My brother could never sit still in class. He could never focus. He was a sweet kid, but he was always getting in trouble for not listening and having too much energy. He got evaluated and eventually he started taking ritilin. It helped him tremendously. Now he takes another medication when he needs to focus. He only takes it when he has something major like a deadline at work. But he said he can't really focus without it. He took it to get through exams in college. But otherwise he prefers not to take it. He's a fine man. A little hyper sometimes, but productive and smart. My step-father never took meds to treat his. He was the most energetic man I knew. And he was one of the most brilliant physicians and social activists I ever met. Neither of them had bad parent. It can be a genetic thing. My step-fathers brother also shows signs of it. In my experience, it does tend to mellow out with age.


----------



## Allie84

LucyJ said:


> Dont you just hate it when you strip the bed, and think 'oh, I'll put the new sheets on later" and completely forget to
> 
> Then when you go to bed later, youre confronted with a naked bed and you have to put the new sheets on then
> 
> sulk.
> 
> Yes I do and I do it quite regularly!Click to expand...

LMAO! This is always happens to me. I missed this earlier.


Hearty, I love your insight for Jenny. How are you feeling this evening?

Alistair's alarm went off as usual so I'm wide awake (adrenaline rush). I decided to use the energy to put some photos on Facebook...I went through all of Alistair's photos and put an album up of his first six months if you're interested.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you all so much or your help it does mean a lot and your advise has been great I'm going to approach the school too see what other options I have and I will contact my gp as she is great also but I Defo will not be having contact with that doctor again x


----------



## pregoinnorge

I agree with the others jen...try not to think that she was bashing your parenting skills but rather suggesting ways to learn to handle the situation. I don't blame you if you want to find a doctor that you find tobe a better fit for your family.

We're heading downtown so I don't have a lot if time....after reading all of your comments on SIDS, co-sleeping, sleeping in the same room, I wonder if I am abnormal. I was a nervous wreck when pregnant, but surprisingly I don't really dwell on stuff now or google like crazy. I disagree with the calm mom calm baby theory though simply because I m not that hyper or worried really and Ella is a very high maintenance baby. It's almost like telling someone to just relax and you will get pregnant- telling someone to calm down won't necessarily make the baby less fussy. I really feel that luck plays a major role and the personality is already there. As much as I envy those mothers with calm babies who nap in the stroller and are happy entertaining themselves, I love my little firecracker :)

I co-slept for the first four months and then moved her into her own room when we got back from the States. I don't have a motion sensor, and I rarely turn on the baby monitor because she's just in the next room. I wasn't particularly worried when co-sleeping either for some reason, but I've stopped now that she's rolling and "crawling" around. I sometimes miss her in the bed, but we all sleep better now. I suppose I'll have to stop bringing her into our bed in the morning one day, but I love it and it's the only time of day she really cuddles.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My baby can walk, in just a few days she's gone from walking maybe 10 steps, now she's full on walking :smug:

Soooooooo proud


----------



## pregoinnorge

Awwww, go poppy! That's exciting!


----------



## heart tree

Wow just read through everything. I love reading how you each approach parenting. I have nothing to add but I'm taking notes!

Sassy that's so amazing that Poppy is walking. I wonder if that will make it easier or more difficult when the baby arrives? Guess it doesn't matter. It's all happening!

My crib arrived yesterday. My step-mother bought it and had it delivered. I also got a package today. It's a warmer to put cloth wipes in to keep them warm. Another gift from my step-mother. And the crib mattress should be here soon. It's starting to feel more real with all of this stuff. I have so much more to get, but this is a good start!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, suppose it'll make it a bit harder, oh well there's no stopping that lil bubba. Walking video in my journal


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's lovely of your step mum, bet she's mega excited to meet your lil princess.

Have you decided on a pram yet?xx


----------



## vickyd

Jen im of the same mind as the rest of the girls. However, am I the only one who is super impressed that there are FREE parenting classes in the UK and from what i guess in the US as well??? Where the fuck do I live??? 

Lucy what is it with these past two weeks? I swear every baby i know is got a cold of some sort...Hero has been snotty and has a slight cough 4 days now. She was ok up until tonight when i ran out of saline drops and cant clear her nose. She was crying (which only made her nose even more stuffy) for a good half hour before passing out.

YAY for poppy walking! This is the toughest phase but it really helps shed the pounds lol! I swear ive lost more weight since hero walked than all the previous months of intense dieting.


----------



## heart tree

This is what we're going to get. There is one strap that you pull and the whole thing folds easily. You can fold it using one hand which will be great when we're in SF and using the busses. https://www.cityministrollers.com/City-Mini-Single-Stroller-Green-2012-p/cm1grn12.htm

Vicky, no free classes here! I'm always amazed to hear about these free things everyone else seems to get!

Going to go see the video of Poppy walking now.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab choice hearty, I'm getting the double city mini tomorrow, so easy to use. Are you getting green? I'm going for the mocha colour.x


----------



## heart tree

Yup, I'm getting green. It's my favorite color in general and matches Tim's eyes! :rofl: 

I'm hoping my baby will get his green eyes too. So then it will match hers too!


----------



## Megg33k

I know this is sort of off-topic and probably a little depressing... but I just had to say it anyway...

I started dismantling my nursery today. I'm not sure I was quite as "ready to do it" as I thought I was...


----------



## heart tree

Megg :hugs:

I was wondering what you had done with that room. I can only imagine how hard it must be, even if you thought you were ready to do it. 

What are your plans for the room now?


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Megg :hugs:
> 
> I was wondering what you had done with that room. I can only imagine how hard it must be, even if you thought you were ready to do it.
> 
> What are your plans for the room now?

I want to dedicate its use to set and writing and stuff. I'd like to use it to nurture the things that have made me happy where TTC failed to do so. I want it to be all about the things I love and obsessed over, an escape. Still, packing up all things "baby" is harder than I thought. I was so ready to see it change, but packing everything away was sort of heartbreaking. I feel stupid for thinking it wouldn't bother me. I got halfway done and just had to walk away. :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

I wouldn't call you stupid. You have been able to move away from TTC and find a new focus. It seems to me that your mind hasn't been TTC focused for a while now. The fact that you have been able to move away from it is a sign that you are healing from the pain it brought. You might have felt that you were more healed than you thought. At some point that room needed to be a functioning room and not a reminder of the past. The fact that you were able to attempt to tackle the room says that you have healed enough to address it. But be easy on yourself. You are bound to have deep feelings come to the surface with all of the reminders. Especially when you are dismantling things. It's one thing to look at the nursery set up. It's another to take it down and put it away with no baby in sight. It's sad. No matter how much you've healed. It forces you to grieve your losses again. And I imagine it forces you to take stock in you future, which didn't work out as you planned. The good news is you can always reassemble the room if the time arises. 

I think your plan for the room is perfect. A little sanctuary for you to be creative and express your unique self. I can't think of a better thing to do with the room. Take it slow. This isn't a race to finish. Can Kevin or friends help? It might make it a little easier.


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> I wouldn't call you stupid. You have been able to move away from TTC and find a new focus. It seems to me that your mind hasn't been TTC focused for a while now. The fact that you have been able to move away from it is a sign that you are healing from the pain it brought. You might have felt that you were more healed than you thought. At some point that room needed to be a functioning room and not a reminder of the past. The fact that you were able to attempt to tackle the room says that you have healed enough to address it. But be easy on yourself. You are bound to have deep feelings come to the surface with all of the reminders. Especially when you are dismantling things. It's one thing to look at the nursery set up. It's another to take it down and put it away with no baby in sight. It's sad. No matter how much you've healed. It forces you to grieve your losses again. And I imagine it forces you to take stock in you future, which didn't work out as you planned. *The good news is you can always reassemble the room if the time arises. *
> 
> I think your plan for the room is perfect. A little sanctuary for you to be creative and express your unique self. I can't think of a better thing to do with the room. Take it slow. This isn't a race to finish. Can Kevin or friends help? It might make it a little easier.

I keep telling myself that. Thank you! :hugs:

I could have other people do it, but I feel like *I* need to do it myself. I've never been one to shy away from facing anything, and this won't be the thing that breaks me. I found myself thinking how it would be smart to actually get rid of the stuff instead of just boxing it up, but I can't. I like to believe I've given up on motherhood, but then I get slapped in the face with those feelings that tell me I must not have really given it up as much as I like to think I have.

I'll try to go easy on myself. I just don't like struggling with things I thought were behind me. Thanks again though... really... it helps to hear you say it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh megg I'm so sorry hun, can't imagine how hard that's been for you, big hugs sweetie.xx


----------



## pregoinnorge

Big hugs, Megg.


----------



## vickyd

Megg i can imagine how hard this is for you. I wasnt aware that you were giving up on motherhood, i just assumed you were taking a break....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sugarlove2

:hugs:Megg. 

I've just found out my doggy Henry has a tumour. I'm so upset. Juts noticed a lump the other day, so they took a sample. The Vet rang today to say that it has to be removed on Wednesday, then they will know more. I'm absolutely gutted, I adore him and he's only 6.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh sugar I'm so sorry, your poor doggy, I hope it's nothing serious and he'll be fighting fit once it's been removed.xxx


----------



## roonsma

I'm sorry about your Nursery Megg :cry: It must have been tough on you. It's good that you're going to put the room to good use :hugs:

I'm sorry about Henry Sugar :cry: Maybe it won't be as bad as you're expecting though. Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Oh sugar!!!! Lets pray its not a bad tumor...


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry Sugar :( Hopefully you caught it early and it's not serious.


----------



## heart tree

Megg, like Vicky, I didn't realize you had given up on motherhood. I too thought you were taking a break. I know this won't break you, but damn, it's a tough thing to face. Just box it up for now. You clearly aren't ready to get rid of it yet. Don't push yourself further than you are ready to go. 

Sugar I'm so sorry to hear about Henry! I'm going to think lots of healthy thoughts for him. I hope it's benign. Good luck on Wednesday.


----------



## Megg33k

Sugarlove2 said:


> :hugs:Megg.
> 
> I've just found out my doggy Henry has a tumour. I'm so upset. Juts noticed a lump the other day, so they took a sample. The Vet rang today to say that it has to be removed on Wednesday, then they will know more. I'm absolutely gutted, I adore him and he's only 6.

Oh no! :hugs: I'm so sorry! I hope it turns out to be nothing bad!



vickyd said:


> Megg i can imagine how hard this is for you. I wasnt aware that you were giving up on motherhood, i just assumed you were taking a break....:hugs::hugs:




heart tree said:


> Megg, like Vicky, I didn't realize you had given up on motherhood. I too thought you were taking a break. I know this won't break you, but damn, it's a tough thing to face. Just box it up for now. You clearly aren't ready to get rid of it yet. Don't push yourself further than you are ready to go.
> 
> Sugar I'm so sorry to hear about Henry! I'm going to think lots of healthy thoughts for him. I hope it's benign. Good luck on Wednesday.

That's difficult... I'm not saying I'm definitely giving up forever, but I can't say 100% that I'm NOT giving up forever either. I'm giving it up for an indefinite amount of time, which could be the rest of my life. I don't know. I have no faith left that it would ever work out for me if I did go back to trying, so it feels silly to really plan motherhood into my future. And, I'm really enjoying the life I'm living at the moment. I like being able to go and do as I please, staying out late and sleeping in, absorbing myself in my books and ignoring the world, etc. Seeing how much my friend struggles to get things accomplished and how she has to plan everything she does around her baby's schedule... It's just not all that appealing from the outside perspective. I'd happily do it... I'd change everything for the chance to be a mom. But, if it's not possible (or at least not likely), I can appreciate how much easier my life is because of it. I can look at the path I was unable to travel and realize the difficulties it presents compared to the road I'm on. If I want to go to a midnight movie preview with my friend (who manages a cinema) and then hang out at his house until 4am, I can. Then, I can sleep until noon the next day with no one to answer to and without feeling bad about it. My life is my own, and that's sort of beautiful. These are the thoughts and feelings that I really believed were a sign I was okay with giving up and deconstructing the nursery... I truly believe everything I've typed... but it was STILL harder to see it all coming down than I ever expected. :shrug: I'm okay now. And, I'll get it done eventually... just maybe not today (Mother's Day seems like a shit day to take down a nursery).

BTW, Happy Mother's Day, girls!


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: Megg


----------



## Jaymes

Oh Megg :hug: Mothers Day was probably a really hard day to try to do that. You deffinantly deserve a sanctuary to be creative in. You are such a beautiful human, I wish you the best in whatever decision you make.


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Megg; I'm like the others and just thought you were taking a break or maybe just taking it easy like NTNP. I hope it's okay tosay, but I really do believe you're just putting the stuff away for later. I know you can't see yourself as a mom for now, but the future is wide open. So much can change. And of course it's going to be hard putting the nursery stuff away for now...no matter how good your plans are for the room. And I think your plans for the room are great. :hugs:

Oh, Sugar, I'm so sorry! Prayers for Henry. Hopefully it's benign. Thinking of you all. :hugs: 

Sassy, yay to Poppy walking! :hugs: How exciting!!!

Hearty, I love your stroller. Really cute! Will she go in that from birth or is there a travel system it goes with?


----------



## heart tree

Allie, it actually reclines almost completely and there is an insert I'm buying called the Snuzzler that will keep her snug. But there is an attachment I can buy that will allow you to attach most car seats. I might get that too. 

Any news on the CBT?


----------



## Megg33k

Jaymes said:


> Oh Megg :hug: Mothers Day was probably a really hard day to try to do that. You deffinantly deserve a sanctuary to be creative in. You are such a beautiful human, I wish you the best in whatever decision you make.

Honestly, I didn't think about it being Mother's Day until later. It didn't factor in. I was oblivious to the date when I started. I'm really glad I didn't remember earlier. That would have sucked. lol

Thank you so much! :hugs: You're pretty wonderful yourself!



Allie84 said:


> :hugs: Megg; I'm like the others and just thought you were taking a break or maybe just taking it easy like NTNP. I hope it's okay tosay, but I really do believe you're just putting the stuff away for later. I know you can't see yourself as a mom for now, but the future is wide open. So much can change. And of course it's going to be hard putting the nursery stuff away for now...no matter how good your plans are for the room. And I think your plans for the room are great. :hugs:
> 
> Oh, Sugar, I'm so sorry! Prayers for Henry. Hopefully it's benign. Thinking of you all. :hugs:
> 
> Sassy, yay to Poppy walking! :hugs: How exciting!!!
> 
> Hearty, I love your stroller. Really cute! Will she go in that from birth or is there a travel system it goes with?

It's fine to say, honey. I don't ever count anything out. I can't see the future. I'm just trying to come to terms with the future I can picture for now. If it changes later, I'm more than open to that. :) I do sort of hope you're right, I just don't count on it, ya know? :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I'm starting CBT on Tuesday. I'm looking forward to it. I think I need it...I can't sleep because as usual Alistair's alarm went off (I'm starting to think it's because he sleeps in weird positions in corners of the crib mattress). But I still can't shake the worry it gives me in a rational way. I'm looking forward to learning some good techniques! Anyways, I'm sure it's different in a more moderate climate like California, but we REALLY make use of car seat attachment feature to our stroller. It's so easy to get him from the car to the strolelr and into wherever we're going quickly. It was also useful when Alistair was really young and slept whenever he was in his carseat. We didn't have to wake him up for a sroller transfer to go to the mall or go for a walk or whatever. The Snuzzler sounds cool as well.

Megg, :hugs: time is still on your side, for one thing...it'd be a different story if you were 45. I feel like my life always changes dramatically maybe every 5 years...and I'm in a different stage, feeling completely different, doing something completely different. I'm 28 and I'm still wondering what I'm "going to do when I go grow up," though, so I may not know what I'm doing haha. In 5 years I'll have a kid in school, and won't be the mom of a baby (well, who knows) and my life will be nothing like it is now, probably. It's 1 am and I'm not making much sense. Ha!


----------



## Megg33k

Allie84 said:


> Hearty, I'm starting CBT on Tuesday. I'm looking forward to it. I think I need it...I can't sleep because as usual Alistair's alarm went off (I'm starting to think it's because he sleeps in weird positions in corners of the crib mattress). But I still can't shake the worry it gives me in a rational way. I'm looking forward to learning some good techniques! Anyways, I'm sure it's different in a more moderate climate like California, but we REALLY make use of car seat attachment feature to our stroller. It's so easy to get him from the car to the strolelr and into wherever we're going quickly. It was also useful when Alistair was really young and slept whenever he was in his carseat. We didn't have to wake him up for a sroller transfer to go to the mall or go for a walk or whatever. The Snuzzler sounds cool as well.
> 
> Megg, :hugs: time is still on your side, for one thing...it'd be a different story if you were 45. I feel like my life always changes dramatically maybe every 5 years...and I'm in a different stage, feeling completely different, doing something completely different. I'm 28 and I'm still wondering what I'm "going to do when I go grow up," though, so I may not know what I'm doing haha. In 5 years I'll have a kid in school, and won't be the mom of a baby (well, who knows) and my life will be nothing like it is now, probably. It's 1 am and I'm not making much sense. Ha!

You're making just enough sense. Things do change. They change drastically. The only thing that stays the same is the life's propensity for change! :)

Good luck and hope you start getting more sleep!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Megg I cannot imagine that you'd never be a mummy, I just see you with babies, I don't know how, or when but I strongly believe you will be a mummy.

Happy belated mummies day to everyone over the sea.x


----------



## Round2

Megg, I'm so sorry. No matter how healed you are, there's nobody in the world that wouldn't have a tough time doing what you are doing. I agree with Allie though, time is on your side. When I look back at my life when I was your age, things were so different. You have plenty of time to focus on your career now and maybe plan for a baby later in life. 

Sugar, I'm so sorry about Henry. I hope it doesn't turn into something more serious.

Sassy, happy last week of being pregnant....ever! How does that feel? 

Allies, good luck with the treatments. I'm not sure exactly what CBT means, but the other girls seem to have lots of good things to say about it. I hope you find something that works.

Jenny, I missed the whole drama on Friday. I'm sorry you had to go through this. I agree with all the other ladies. Your feelings were justified and that woman was totally out of line. Hope you're feeling better now.

Happy belated Mother's Day....especially all you first time Mommies and Mommies to be! Hope you got spoiled rotten.

My mother's day weekend was fabulous. I took Maddy to get her first ever pedicure on Saturday. She's totally addicted now and wants to go back every weekend! Then Sunday we went out for breakfast and spent the afternoon at a park. 

I've got another u/s this afternoon....I"m thinking this could be my last one? I seem to get them every 4 weeks and I'm not sure if they'll bother after I'm full term. I still can't beleive I'm this close to the finish line. Hmmmm....guess I better go buy some diapers and stuff!!


----------



## heart tree

Round, CBT stands for cognitive behavioral therapy. It's a type of therapy that doesn't focus so much on your past, bu rather examines your automatic thoughts and behaviors. The things that you might not even be noticing. For instance looking in the mirror and thinking how fat you look, then going and eating a piece of cake. It helps you to acknowledge these thoughts and behaviors and gives you techniques to notice them when they are happening and eventually to change them. A very simplistic explanation. 

Allie, I hope it works for you! 

Good luck with your scan Round. I have one today too! I can't believe how close you are! I love that your daughter is addicted to the mani/pedi. A glamor girl in the making!


----------



## Round2

Interesting....thanks for the explanation Hearty.

Yes, my girl is a Diva. Must get it from her Dad, have I mentioned how hairy my legs are right now??

Good luck today....I'll be thinking long cervix thoughts for you.


----------



## heart tree

Round I had to put a chair in my shower so I could sit and shave my legs. I can't stand stubble! I'm terrified of getting so big that I won't be able to shave. Oh the horror! 

Did anyone dye their hair while pregnant? I got highlights at 12 weeks, but nothing since then. They were ok, but I really want to cover all of my grays. I'm nervous though. Any success stories out there?


----------



## pregoinnorge

yay Round! Almost there! Did you go full-term with Maddy? I'm excited to spend mother-daughter time like that with Ella:) I forgot, do you have a name picked out?

Amanda, I got highlights at 35 weeks and it went fine. I think he didn't go all the way to the scalp though? At least it was better than nothing. I have only had highlights done one time since and my hair is a complete mess. Oh well! Don't even get me started on my legs. I usually only have one hair-free leg at a time because I somehow always seem to get interrupted. That's my goal for tonight though because I am going to be dressing up for Constitution day on Thursday! Can't be in a parade with jungle legs!


----------



## pregoinnorge

by the way, I just saw your bump pics hearty and damn! You're one hot pregnant lady!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Amy! Not feeling overly hot at the moment. I'll get highlights if I have to, but they just don't cover the way a full root touch up would. I probably should just do the highlights though. It's better than nothing. 

Enjoy the double leg shave! What a luxury!


----------



## Round2

pregoinnorge said:


> yay Round! Almost there! Did you go full-term with Maddy? I'm excited to spend mother-daughter time like that with Ella:) I forgot, do you have a name picked out?

Ya, I have to admit this age is great for all the mother daughter stuff. You're going to love it when Ella is older. 

No names yet. We have a list a of names we both don't hate.... but don't love!We're really having a hard time with boys names.

I was 40 weeks, 5 days when I delivered Maddy. I had a short labour - only 8 hours with 40 minutes of pushing. I'm hoping my body still remembers how to labour quick!

Good luck shaving both legs! I've given up.

Sorry Hearty, I haven't even had my hair cut since I found out I was pregnant - really not sure about highlights.


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- that is heart meltingly sweet Poppy kisses your belly and is a mommy to her dolly. Well done Poppy on learning to walk! Amazing!!!

Round- Your comment about your little guy coming out meditating made me chuckle. You deserve a pedicure after your eventful weekend I hope you enjoyed it! I would have cried at Maddys statement as well. Hopefully she will surprise you and want to be involved with the baby as a little helper.

So cute about Maddy and her pedicure! I cant wait to do those things with Penny!

Allie- I do think she realizes what she is doing because as soon as she gets into bed with us she is all smiles and then immediately goes right to sleep but it could also be that she feels more secure. She is already good at tricking her mommy and daddy! She even fake cries and fake laughs. One minute she will be screaming and then a second later she is all smiles and does not even have a single tear. Her fake laughs are pretty cute and come out as a grunt. She and Alistair sound like they are both going to be cheeky little things! 

Sugar- I hope your dog will be ok. Our fur babies are so important

Lucy- poor Ben. I hope he feels better very soon. It does sound like you have a very confident & secure young man on your hands. Well done!

Nato- I was wondering the same about the nightmare thing. I also read that around 6-9 months their sleep can be disturbed due to separation anxiety. They wake up, realize mommy and daddy are not there and get upset. Penny has been showing more signs of separation anxiety because sometimes if I leave a room she will go from happy to crying. I do think that sometimes she is just playing us but I comfort her either way. 

Vicky- thanks for the advice. I definitely dont want it to become a habit and would like her to have a tiny bit of independence. I think I mentioned it already but my niece and nephew have slept with my sister or parents since they were born and 4 years later my niece is still in their bed. I dont want that for me, Tim or Penny. 

Jenny- I don think the woman at the clinic meant it to be an insult to your parenting but rather provide another way to help you guys cope with Aarons behavior and learn some more techniques to help him. I personally think that parenting can always evolve and we have to try different things to see what works best. If it was me I would do the course because I think it is great to explore all avenues. Like Allie, I am an information junkie as well. If the course has no impact at least you know you tried and maybe those techniques will be useful in the future? I think the way she grabbed you was out of line and I would be very upset about that as well. 

The other girls gave you some great advice. 

Preggo- I strive to be like you and not be so google crazy or neurotic. It is a working progress and you are definitely normal! I dont use my monitor anymore either. It was more of a nuisance and since we are right across the hall we can hear her just fine if she needs us.

Hearty- I responded in your journal. You are off to a great start and will have so much fun putting her room together.

Megg- HUGE :hugs:. I often wondered about your room. What you are doing is not easy and Im glad you opened up to us. Using the space to help nurture the things that make you happy is a wonderful idea. Heartys response to you was great I couldnt have said it better myself. I think it is good that you are making some progress and boxing things up. Give your self plenty of time before you decide to give anything away. Even though you have sort of given up on having children I just cant see it like that for you. I still hope and pray that you get the little one you deserve so much. Im not sure I really ever told you what an important role you played for me on BNB. You were actually the first person I met on BNB and gave me a home on the Chart Stalkers thread as well as this one.

Im glad that you are happy and can see the beautiful side of having your life as your own. 

AFM- I had a wonderful weekend. Saturday Tim and I had so much fun on the food tour and gorged our selves. We got to meet some very interesting people from all over the US and even one lady visiting from Australia. Later that night, we ventured back down town and spent the night dancing and catching up with good friends. We havent danced like that in ages and it felt really good to just let loose and outwardly show how crazy in love we are. I am so lucky to have a husband who is not only my soul mate but my best friend. Mothers Day was a little emotional for me because it reminded me how truly blessed I am. :cloud9:

Happy belated Mother's Day to all of you wonderful mommies:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww.... Amber! I never knew that! Thank you for telling me! :hugs:

Thanks, Rounders. :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Round - feels pretty amazing that it's my last week of pregnancy EVER, now there's something I never thought I'd say! 

Poppys cutting her molar and fang at the same time and it's made her so poorly today, high temp and no energy, poor baby, I'm exhausted!

Hearty - I got highlights last week, all fine here.x


----------



## Allie84

Awww, poor Poppy!!

I got highlights done while pregnant. I picked a place to get them done that had a huge well ventilated room and didn't worry at all. 

Good luck with the scans today, Round and Hearty!!!


----------



## heart tree

Ok, so it sounds like you all did highlights. I'm not worried about highlights as they don't touch the scalp. I just don't want highlights. They are more expensive and don't cover as much as I need covered. Sigh. Guess I'll do highlights though. I really don't want to make myself anxious just to appease m vanity. I guess heavy highlights and a good cut are better than nothing. My hair looks pretty ragged right now.


----------



## hoping:)

hearty- they also make organic dyes and things so I'm sure you can find a happy balance!

Allie- on our food tour the guide told me about the most amazing pizza in Manitou. It is called Hell's Kitchen and run by someone who actually worked with Gordon Ramsey. We have to go when you come to visit!!!


----------



## Jaymes

Ahhh! I'll be in CO the first week of June! Pizza sounds amazing! Don't you love how I've just tried to invite myself there?


----------



## LucyJ

Just popping in quickly to wish hearty and round good luck with their scans be back later :flower:


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes, of course you are welcome!!! We can't deprive a pregnant woman of her pizza! Let me know if you have some free time while you are visiting and we can meet up and try it out together:thumbup:


hearty i hope you have a wonerful scan!


----------



## Jaymes

Maybe we'll plan a trip to the springs or go hike somewhere and meet up... I'll run it by DH, you'll get the honor of meeting my crazy brood!


----------



## hoping:)

That would be wonderful!!!


----------



## Round2

Awe, so jealous. Another disco meet-up. I feel like I live on another planet up here!!

Poor Poppy, but I guess it's a good thing she's cutting them now, rather than next week. Happy last week of pregnancy!!

Just got back from my u/s, baby is doing great. He weighs almost 5lbs! My doc was saying that he because my first delivery was in the 'super speedy' category, he wants to induce me early so that it's a controlled environment.....and so I have the option of an epidural. I think I'm okay with that? The idea of having a baby enroute the hospital doesn't sound appealing. Still have to give it some thought though as the idea of getting induced scares me a little too.


----------



## vickyd

Congratz on the scan rounders!!

Good luck on the cervix scan Hearty!

too tired to write anything else tonight lol!


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, Rounders. No one is ever near Illinois! *sigh*


----------



## VGibs

Amanda - haven't gone back and read anything else lol I was a stylist through my first pregnancy and I can say with 100% certainty...I know a BUNCH of hair stylists that do color and remain color specialists throughout their pregnancies. If those women can handle that much color...I assume that color is safe. I also know that hair color has never been proven 100% damaging to any baby in utero. 

Now to go back and read...if in fact I have been made an arsehole


----------



## VGibs

Round - Oh you dont want another speedy Tim Hortons baby? LOL did u hear of that in Windsor, I think? can you imagine??? 

Amanda - I repeat my first coloring post...I washed hundreds of heads full of color and crazy shades when I was pregnant. I dyed my whole head multiple times whilst pregnant with MeMe. I had a lot of newsletters and such from the Hairstylist industry and have never seen one report of chemicals in coloring harming a baby. Mind you...I was on the front of the industry back when I had Aurora. Which was 9 years ago now. The impoteus was "better safe then sorry" but Ive yet to ever meet anyone who was "sorry".


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I still like your idea of a disco meet up in New York! We all know so much about each other and have went through a very challenging point of our lives together so I is only fitting that we have a real face to face gathering:thumbup:

I'm glad the scan went well and you have a chunky monkey in there! Did you go natural with Maddy? I would avoid pitocin at all costs. It was horrible for me. Hopefully all they will have to do for an induction is give you a sweep or break your water... that would be ideal so your body can start the process as natural as possible:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Round, great news on the scan! Did they say when they would want to induce you? I think my mother did a natural induction with my brother. She drank mineral oil. Ewww. She had a home birth and a midwife. My step-father was a pediatrician and was such a wreck, he was of no help at all, LOL! He looked at what she had taken and started freaking out saying it was contraindicated for pregnancy and that you could lose the pregnancy. My mother was already over due and told him that was EXACTLY the point! 

I'm not necessarily recommending you take that, I just thought it was a pretty funny story. And it did work for her.

Virginia, thanks for your input. That's kind of the general consensus I've been reading. That there isn't enough research, but that so many stylists color their client's hair and their own and there hasn't been a huge group of those women with pregnancy problems. They Mayo clinic and the American Pregnancy Association both say it's fine. All I know is I have to do something. This hair is horrible.

AFM, scan went great. No pics this time unfortunately. Cervix is stable and strong. Still measuring 2.8 - 3.0 which is a little better than the last scan. Cervix is closed, the width is good, no funneling or dilation. There was no change to the cervix when they had me bear down and push. Baby was measuring right on track. She's in the 50th centile. She is really long apparently. She's still head down. I hope she stays that way. My amniotic fluid level went up from 13.5 to 14 which is excellent. I forgot to ask how much she weighed or how long she was. I was just so elated that everything still looked good. I didn't get any pics of her this time, but that's ok. I'm just relieved. They didn't think I needed to come back for another cervix check. :shock: Not sure how I feel about that.

My doctor is out of the office today and tomorrow. I talked to the nurse and she thinks that my doctor will still want me to take it easy, especially due to the nature of my job. I'm in my car a lot and visit people in their homes. I could easily drive 2-3 hours a day and then be sitting with people in their homes for a minimum of 2 hours. On the days that I'm not in the field, I go to my office in San Francisco. That is a good hour commute each way including a one mile walk to and from the bus stop to my office and back. Apparently my doctor doesn't like her patients commuting that much. I should know more on Wednesday about what she recommends. 

In all honesty, it's fine with me. I quite enjoy working from home. It makes this pregnancy much more relaxed.


----------



## Round2

hoping:) said:


> Round- I still like your idea of a disco meet up in New York! We all know so much about each other and have went through a very challenging point of our lives together so I is only fitting that we have a real face to face gathering:thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad the scan went well and you have a chunky monkey in there! Did you go natural with Maddy? I would avoid pitocin at all costs. It was horrible for me. Hopefully all they will have to do for an induction is give you a sweep or break your water... that would be ideal so your body can start the process as natural as possible:thumbup:

I went into labour naturally with Maddy. My doc is worried that I could be one of those people that are in labor/delivery for like 20 minutes. Which means that I could risk delivering somewhere on the way to the hospital. I think the idea of giving birth somewhere other than a hospital scares me more than pictocin. A sweep would only work if they let me stay in the hosptial right after. 

I'd love to meet-up in New York!


----------



## Jaymes

Pitocin was a nightmare and didn't work for me... It has worked for many women in the past! Good luck, I hope they use it as a last resort after a sweep, and or breaking your water. I never dilated on my own, so that was not an option for me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Great news Amanda, I'm glad all is looking well.x

I had that drip for inducement with pops, evil stuff I tell ya. Really stressed pops out, I'm really hoping to avoid it this time.x


----------



## Sugarlove2

Great news on your scans Hearty and Round! :thumbup:
Hearty, I agree you look like one hot Momma in your pics and your hair looks lovely and blonde. It looks perfect the way it is!

I was induced with the dreaded drip and had a vile labour. Charlotte was not moving as much near the end of pregnancy, so they pretty much forced me to be induced at 9 days overdue. I was given a tampon thing to kickstart labout after 3 unsuccessful sweeps, they broke my waters with a hook and then whacked me straight on a drip. I then proceeded to puke uncontrollably for 10 hours (I blame the drip!), so was hooked up to a saline drip and had a catheter inserted too. I had an epidural which only worked down one side and Charlotte was back to back, so I was prepped for a c section, but they managed to get her out with forceps in the end. She wasn't breathing at first bless her, as she was so stunned! It was about as far removed from my natural pool birth plan I could get! :haha: Still, it's amazing how quickly you forget about it and I would do it all again in a heartbeat to have her. 

I've come to the conclusion that some people just have horrible births, but many have good ones too. I've heard of plenty of people who have got on fine on the drip and had a really quick labour.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sugar - that sounds similar to my labour with pops, I avoided the forceps though and had my foof cut open instead :rofl:
I also wanted a water birth, I really believe that writing a birth plan is a waste of time! No one can predict how it's gonna go!!x


----------



## Sugarlove2

Oh yes Sassy, I forgot my episiotomy just to finish me off! :haha:
I had a very basic birthplan, and I swear to god they didn't even ask to see it! If I'm ever lucky enough to fall preggers again, I'm not going to even waste my time writing one.


----------



## heart tree

I seriously can't even read your posts. It hurts my vagina! I'll read them after I give birth. I need some level of denial about what's in the very near future for me!

Sugar, my hair looks blond because all of my roots have turned gray! In real life it doesn't look so good, I can assure you. I've never had really dark hair, more like a dirty blond. But I like the blond to be a bit more vibrant. I guess gray blends better than dark roots, but I still feel awful.

I just made an appointment to do heavy highlights. In the end I think it would be fine to do my roots and have the dye sit on my scalp, but I also know I'm so anxious about this pregnancy that I would freak out after I did it. This way I can look better and feel ok about it.

I plan to get my regular root touch up done after I give birth. Tim will just have to watch the baby for that afternoon! :thumbup:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Oh I forgot to say I love your pram Hearty and Sassy. I love prams and think I have an addiction to buying them. I've got this one https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-2-in-1-plum/103526200/type-i/ as my main pram, 

but have just ordered this one https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...arch-_-search_suggestion-_-product_suggestion as a more light weight one. I'm in love with it!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhhhh I love that cath K one, I need that for pops, great choice!

Lol Amanda, I was actually quite pleased they cut me as i now have a designer vagina :rofl:
Danny however is scarred by it, says he can still hear the noise of cutting flesh! Tmi lol!!


----------



## Allie84

Oh Sugar, the Mamas and Papas link didn't take me to the pram but instead to the Mamas and Papas US site and I just window shopped and found a bunch of stuff I want! Yay! A new shop to peruse....


Oh, everyone on here has heard my horrible birth story but yes, the drip was not my friend either. Sugar, my birth story is in the birth story section if you want to be traumatized...but like you I'd do it all again in a second for Alistair. 


Designer vagina, huh, Sass? I guess that's one way to look at what I have. I'll be sure to Alex I now have a designer vagina. LOL.

Jaymes and Sugar, that pizza place sounds cool! It's too bad I'll be in Colorado at a different time than you, Jaymes...I'll be there for my 10 year high school reunion the weekend of July 14th.

AFM I can't believe Alistair is 6 months old! :cloud9: He seems to grow and change every day...time is flying by so fast!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Allie I love Mamas and Papas, it's my favourite baby shop, but it's pretty expensive! Pleased you got some stuff! Happy 6 months to Alistair!

I read your birth story. My eyes are watering! :haha: Sounds like lots of us had crappy labours, but I got over mine pretty quickly and would do it again, so it can't have traumatised me that much!

Henry is back home after his op. They have removed the tumour and just have to wait for the results now. Poor thing is whimpering a bit and sleeping loads but has managed to wolf down a massive bowl of pasta and chicken. I was so worried about him.

Charlotte is at my Mum's so I could give him plenty of attention. As much as I adore her, it's been good to have a break for a few hours. I would definitely describe her as high maintenance :haha:

Hi to everyone else


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls 

Megg :hugs: turning the room into a nurting space for your creative projects is a great idea I think you should put everything away rather than getting rid of it, you need to do what feels right for you take it at your own pace. I hope that one day you can turn it back into your nursery.

Round and Amanda woohoo great news on your scans so happy for you both :happydance:

Sugar I love the ck pram :thumbup:

Allie happy 6 months to Alistair I loved the photos you put on fb.

Allie and sugar I love mamas and papas too.
Sassy thinking of you.

Benjamins arrival into this world was nowhere near my birthplan in fact it couldn't of been further away if I tried. Amanda Im still in denial about labour :haha: as I never went into labour so when we have a 2nd baby I wont know what the hell to expect!

Afm: we've had a stressful few days Benjamin hasnt been well so sleeping has been rough and on tuesday he didnt have a wet nappy all day apart from one first thing in the morning I was getting abit worried as he had a temperature so phoned nhs direct a nurse called us back she wasnt too concerened which was reassuring as he didnt appear to be dehydrated but we had to get fluids into him (which I had been trying to do) she said if he hadnt had a wet nappy in an hr to call out of hrs dr lucky he did. I had to moniter him the next day but boy did he make up for it wed loads of wet ones and when I changed him I bent down to get a nappy & he peed everywhere and looked very proud of himself. He slept better last night and seems happier in himself well untill he fell and smacked his head hes got a bruise and bump poor baby. He then fell asleep woke up 40 mins later screaming the house down he didnt seem himself he was very still & quite if I put him down he just lay there and cried. Worried I called my mum she said it was probably shock and he may have a bit of headache so give him half an hr feed him and see how he is. She was right he ate his lunch and after another cuddle soon perked up started playing, smiling and causing mischeif again!! Im shattered now just glad hes ok. Oh and he has mastered climbing the stairs on tues and is trying to use his activity cube to climb up onto things :dohh: I really do have my hands full!!


----------



## heart tree

Sugar I'm glad Henry is at home with some snuggles from you. Sounds like a little break for you was good too. Keep us posted on his results. Fx'd it is benign. 

Lucy, your poor baby! Poor you! Thank god he's ok! I'm glad to hear he's back to his mischievous ways, even if it makes your hands full!

Good luck Sassy! You'll have a new baby by the weekend!


----------



## LucyJ

I wouldn't have it any other way Amanda love seeing that cheeky little smile back on his face. 

Hope everyones having a great week.

Sugar Im glad henry is back home and hope the results come back all ok :thumbup:

Meant to say that Im totally onboard for a new york disco meet up :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## vickyd

Now that Greece will be thrown out of the Euro and we will have a very devaluated drachma i propose an Athens meet up!! Much Much cheaper for all of you lol!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

I hope Henry's results come back quickly and benign. Give him some extra snuggles from Norway!

I'm glad Benjamin is better, Lucy. It's so hard that they can't just tell us when they don't feel well!

Come on baby Milo! Good luck in the coming days, sassy! Designer vaginas??? Haha, I guess I have one too, or at least I better have one nice they took over an hour to stitch me up!

So happy to hear your cervix is holding up Amanda. You'll probably end up going a couple weeks over even! :)

Today is Norway's Constitution Day. It celebrates when Norway was Denmark (while suffering during the Napoleon wars) was ordered to hand Norway over to Sweden in some treaty after having ruled it from 1380-1814. Once Sweden "ruled" they allowed Norway to have its own Constutuion and that was the beginning of the road to Norway gaining its sovereignty. And there's your history lesson for the day:)


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I'm totally fine with an Athens meet-up! Get the baklava and ouzo ready for me!

Milo, are you here yet? I'm getting anxious....I'm sure your mommy is too! Anything yet Sassy?

Lucy, poor little Ben. I promise it will get easier. Pretty soon they'll tell you when EVERYTHING is wrong.

Sugar, I hope you get some good results....fast. Poor Henry.

Preggo, enjoy your Constitution Day!

Hearty, glad to hear the cervix is holding on strong. Not long till you'll be hoping for the opposite!

AFM, I'm working from home today....and all next week. I think my boss is starting to feel sorry for me because she suggested it!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Still pregnant! Had my sweep yesterday, spotting ever since, cervix is so bloody sore, had contractions last night then all stopped at 2am!

My induction tomorrow has been cancelled which I'm fuming about! "might" be at the weekend! X


----------



## jenny25

Wow sassy that's a shame Hun get eating some curry or rock on that birthing ball xxx


----------



## Jaymes

Fingers crossed for you Sassy!


----------



## Round2

Get on that hubby Sassy! Ha, ha just kidding...if you're anything like me that's the last thing on your mind!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I've begged, yes begged hubby for some action, he's not playing ball :rofl:

Went to the farm today and saw a goat give birth, talk about rub it in!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Sassy that sucks about your induction being cancelled, but you've still got time for the sweep to work. Good sign if you're spotting, you might just go in to labour tonight! Fingers crossed for you!

Lucy so pleased to hear that Ben is feeling better. Sounds like you're going to have your work cut out if he has mastered the stairs :haha:

Happy Constitution Day to Amy.

:thumbup:to working from home Round!

AFM I had a word with the Vet Nurse yesterday when I went to pick Henry up. It is a malignant tumour (mast cell) and hence why they've removed it and some of the surrounding area. They had explained this to Mal on the phone last Sunday, but I don't think he understood it properly and thought there was still a chance it was benign. We are just keeping everything crossed that it's all been removed now and not spread. I was in a terrible state yesterday and just couldn't stop crying. I really can't imagine life without him.

Feel a bit more positive today. My Mum kindly took Charlotte for the day, so I could pamper him as he was quite whiney and clingy bless him!


----------



## Round2

Sugar, I'm so sorry. I hope the surgery got it all.


----------



## vickyd

Oh sugar i can imagine how youre feeling, i was crying for days when popi was diagnosed with erlichiosis...I also have to get her tested next week to see if the meds cleared her. I hope this is the last bad news you get..Give him lots of snuggles from me!

Sass fingers crossed this weekend milo makes his grand entrance!!!

AFM, today has been a loooong day at work and after work i tried to get home as fast as i could to take Hero to soft play but because the olympic flame ceremony is like 5 minutes from my house, it wasnt so easy...All the surrounding main roads were closed off and i ended up walking most of the way in the rain GRRRRRRR!!!! We managed to get there and put in a good hour of play though so all went well. Now im trying to study my spanish verbs but i think ill just go to bed lol!


----------



## Round2

Sassy? Is he here? Is he here? Need to go stalk some more.............


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Induction started, first gel in, waiting for the pain to kick in now!xx


----------



## heart tree

Come on Milo!! Let's get this show on the road! Be kind to mummy.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Best of luck Sassy. Hope it's as quick and painless as can be :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks girls, nothing's happening yet! Just want this over with now so I can get home with my baby's.xx


----------



## Sugarlove2

Induction is bloody boring waiting for something to happen! See if you can have a nice bath and read some gossip mags


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Sass!


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck Sassy thinking of you.

Sugar hows henry? Hope the surgery got it all :hugs:

Hope everyones having a great weekend.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Just waiting for results now thanks Lucy. Should be mid next week. He's doing great in himself though. Bounding around the house and leaping on the settee, even though he's got loads of stitches!

How are you doing?
x


----------



## jenny25

Good luck sassy cant wait for your update xxx

My last milestone is coming up I had my first at 24+3 after going into early labour at 24 weeks I'm really freaking out nervous scared you name it xx


----------



## Jaymes

Good luck Sassy! I hope milo makes a speedy entrance!


----------



## LucyJ

Im ok thanks sugar apart from having a cold typical at the weekend hoping it will be gone soon especially as I have a busy week ahead.


----------



## Megg33k

Wishing Sassy luck on a quick delivery!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls,

Sorry for late notice, Zachary James was born yesterday at 04:50 weighing 7lb 10ozs, SUPER fast delivery but me and bubs are doing great and was home just 6 hours after birth.x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

CONGRATULATIONS SASS!!! Love the name. I was totally thinking it would be Milo though :lol:

Well done xxxx


----------



## Sugarlove2

Huge congrats Sassy! :happydance: Can't wait to see pics of the little fella!


----------



## Dazed

Congratulations Sassy!


----------



## jenny25

Congrats sassy well done darling xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

Congrats Sassy! 6 hours after the birth is amazing! You are becoming quite the pro :) Love the name!


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats Sassy! I've never been released that quickly! 

I have my 20 week a week from tomorrow. Lets see if I can stay team :yellow:


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Sassy!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Welcome Zachary!!!


----------



## vickyd

Congrats Sass!!!!!!! I cant beleive they released you so early!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well I just wanted to get home to Poppy, tbh it was too soon but we're all doing fine at home.x


----------



## vickyd

How is she reacting to her little brother?


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations Sassy :happydance:

Wow jaymes it seems to be going so quickly how are you feeling?

How is everyone?


----------



## Jaymes

TBH I'm feeling pretty sick and emotional all the time. I feel like I'm always angry with somebody (that may have something to do with my MIL living with us at the moment though!)
I was fine for about 4 weeks after first trimester, but it seems my MS has decided to make a comeback this last week. I'm ok with that though because I managed to gain 7 lbs when my dr weighed me last! That was half of what I wanted to gain my total pregnancy! My sis told me that she had some anger issues and she cut refined sugar waaaay low and it helped so I'm going to see if it helps me as I am so anti medication! 

How are all of you ladies? I'm on every day, I just don't always get a chance to comment, and when I finish reading I've always forgotten what I wanted to say!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Sassy!!! :hugs:

Sorry you aren't feeling great, Jaymie! :hugs: I do the same with reading and then forgetting what to say. LOL

I'm good... Plugging along. Nothing to complain about other than my own laziness.


----------



## Round2

Yay Sassy! Love the name. I can't believe how soon you got discharged. I would love that.

Jaymes, sorry to hear you are struggling. My MS reared it's ugly head in the second trimester too, it wasn't fun. But I havne't had it since.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks girls, I feel sooo different this time it's weird! Anyone that worries you couldn't love your 2nd the same as your first, you totally do, it's amazing. I feel so lucky.

Poppy's taken to him ok, not really too interested, keeps checking he's still here though but she's given him a few kisses and tried to her her dummy in his mouth. If Zac cries though then she sobs, it's horrible.x

Jaymes, did you manage to stay team yellow?xx


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Sassers! I'm so thrilled for you. Your family is complete! What a difference a few years makes. 

Sugar how is Henry?

Jaymie, team yellow? I know you had a sneak peek with Lexi. Also what cloth diapers do you use? I really want to do cloth and there are soooo many options. Sorry you are feeling like crap. 

Vicky I loved the video of Hero kicking the ball. That girl has some skill! Any new apartment leads?

Jen said on the PAL thread that she left her husband. She's also facing her critical week. Just wanted to let you know in case you wanted to send her some love. 

Saw my doctor yesterday. She still wants me working from home. I have another cervix scan in 2 weeks and 6 days. I can't wait. I'm feeling pretty good and am finally starting to have a little faith that this baby is planning to stay inside me for the long haul. If we make it to 36 weeks, then I'll have a scan weekly because of my age! No complaints here. Finally my age is working to my advantage.


----------



## Jaymes

My scan isn't until next Tuesday... Sigh! I am going to try to stay team yellow, but I may cave and find out. I'm pretty positive it's a girl. 

I use Sunbaby diapers. I love them! The only draw back is they are made in China. I tried to love some of the ones made in the US, but never found a brand that was cost effective enough for me to buy as many as I want, plus they have such cute ones! I have a thing for hello kitty, and I've bought a few super cute HK prints.

I hate feeling green all the time! If I actually got sick at all it might be better than just feeling like I need to all the time. I've never had MS past 1st tri before...


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- it is so wonderful you are adjusting to Zac perfectly:cloud9: I am one those who worry about loving a second child so it is good to hear. 

Jaymes:hugs: I hope your MS goes away really soon. It definitely does not help with your mood and I'm sure extra boddies in your home are not helping either. 

Jenny- HUGE :hugs: I am so sorry hun and hope you are ok. We are here if you need us

AFM- i bit the bullet and had the non-hormonal IUD inserted!


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes sorry your feeling rubbish my ms made a reappearncd in the 3rd tri for a short periodmof time like you I was never sick just felt like I was going to be doesnt anything help, I found anything citrus would help I drank a lot of traditional lemonade and ate ice lollies. Hope it goes away for you soon.

Jem I am so sorry hear if you need to chat :hugs:

Sounds like things are going great Sassy awww it makes me want to have another one :winkwink: Asked my mum about how she felt and she said your heart just grows bigger. 

Amanda thats good about still working from home and getting more scans I'm so exicted for you :happydance:

Afm: my baby boy has cut his 2nd tooth so glad its finally through as he has been so unhappy poor baby. He has also worked out how to move around the furniture he gets more confident everyday. We've had another bump today poor little boy has a purple bruise on the side of his head.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls, Sassy sounds like you're coping great with your new arrival.

Lucy sorry to hear about Ben cutting teeth. Poor little lamb!

Jaymes I had MS on and off throughout my whole pregnancy, but at leats I actually yacked up and got relief. I also felt quite aggressive, reckon it's just crazy hormones!

Hearty, yay for working from home. You have your forever little girl in there for sure!:thumbup:

Jen sorry to hear your news :hugs:

AFM Henry got his results back and he has been given the all clear. Cancer hasn't spread. We are so relieved and gave him a huge bit of steak last night to celebrate. Just need to keep a close eye for any lumps, but the Vet is confident that he removed it all. :happydance:

Charlotte had her last set of jabs today. She screamed the place down and bled loads. Felt so sorry for the poor little thing. Pleased they are all over with for the time being.


----------



## vickyd

Sass great to hear that you are all doing so great with the new arrival! Poppy is so damn cute! Hero tries to give Popi her dummy all the time its so funny!

Hearty so happy that you are feeling so positive and woohoo on the weekly scans!! Im not one to brag but Hero defo has alot of ball skills lol! She is the Messi of the park for sure, actually managing to control the ball for a good half hour at a time. Alex says we should move to the states where women's soccer is a highly paid sport haha!! 
On the apartment front we were very close to getting a place last week which had the most amazing veranda/terrace of 180 m2! In the end we were outbidded by 100 euros...We decided to stop the serious hunt till after summer. Hopefully by then we will ahve a government and the real estate market will pick up for Alex and he will be able to bring some money home. If this happens we will be able to afford moving to this area. If not we will look for a plave for a few years in our area until things pick up.

Jen hun we are here for you always...


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Im excited for you to have another one too! That little Ben of yours is just adorable so Im sure the next one will be just as cute! Congrats to Ben on cutting his 2nd tooth!

Sugar- that is such good news!!! Im glad he got the all clear and was treated to a piece of steak. Poor Charlotte. It is so sad to see them like that I usually make Tim take Penny to get her shots

Vicky- You should take a video of Hero and her ball skills! I would love to see it:D Too bad about being out bidded. Buying a house is always a time consuming process. I hope you plan for after summer works out!


----------



## Jaymes

Did I see a video of Hero's skills on FB? So cute! You should post it here too! 

Amanda, you are beautiful!

Sassy, again congrats and we'd all love to see your munchkins together...

Kids had their last day of school today and we are now all waiting (some not very patiently) for her to wake up from nap so we can go grab a celebratory lunch! I am so NOT in the mood for mcdonald's! But so far that is all that's on the table... Blech! Oh & I'm a sweet potato!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the recommendations Jaymie! I'll check those out. It's true, they are so expensive. Happy 18 weeks! Not long until your next scan. Keep us posted. I hope you take a peek again! LOL! Feel better.

Sugar that's awesome news about Henry! You must feel so relieved. Sorry Charlotte had to have her jabs, but she'll be nice and protected now. Poor little girl. 

Lucy, babies are so resilient aren't they? All those bumps and bruises and he won't even remember them when he's older. Glad his tooth broke through!

Amber, did the IUD hurt? I've heard they aren't comfortable to get. 

Vicky, she truly is a super star. I was really impressed watching her keep close to the ball. Definitely move to the US and make her a big star! It sounds like a good idea to wait on finding a place. Your country is so up in the air right now. I hope it stabilizes soon. Not that the US is doing much better, but I still think you should move here. For my own selfish reasons of course!

Not much to report. My husband decided to work from home today. AND he's working from home on Friday. I love him, but I also like having some time away from him during the days. All he wants to do is kiss and grope me! I guess it could be worse.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! I haven't read back yet, I'm about to go eat and watch the American Idol finale....but I have a question and I wanted to get some opinions.

We are looking to move (AGAIN!) July 1st when our lease is up. We need to downgrade as we are struggling to afford this place without me working as much. Anyways, I have found some two bedrooms within our price range that have amenities we are used to, including washer/dryer, double garge....and then I found an apartment downtown in a super old building with tons of character, hard wood floors...it feels like city living. I fell immediately in love with it. However, it's only a one bedroom. A 1000 square feet one bedroom, but still a one bedroom. How would you feel about living in a one bedroom as a family of three? My friend mentioned partioning the bedroom off (it's huge). Right now I don't mind Alistair in our room at all anyways, but I'm wondering when that will change? Just not sure what to do!


----------



## heart tree

I don't have a baby yet, but personally I'd want another bedroom. If you can partition and make another bedroom, that's an option. But personally, I like my own space. 

What happens when he's a little older? I can't imagine sharing a room then. It wouldn't do much for your marriage.


----------



## Jaymes

I have first hand knowledge of a 1 bedroom with a baby... We had to get a small interim apartment in NY when my oldest was a baby. It was an adventure and I am so happy we only had to do it 6 months. It was really just too small for us.


----------



## Megg33k

I only just read what was posted about Jen... OMG! :(


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. Was your apartment small, Jaymes? This one is pretty large, but I do see your and Hearty's point. Hmmmm. I just love it so much. But my sex life is really, REALLY crappy at the moment and I'm thinking it will remain crappy as long as Alistair shares our room. 

And we'll probably move in the next few years anyways. We've lived in 3 places and the past 3 years. I'm like Sassy lol. But I just love moving house...I'm such a novelty seeker, addicted to new experiences and the like. It's a way I can have an adventure while staying put, in a way. 

What happened with Jen, Megg?!?


----------



## Allie84

Did any of you watch the American Idol finale? OMG, I have been sooooo in love with Philip Phillips all season and voted for him every week. I'm so pleased that he won...he actually does the styel of music I listen to and will actually purchase. Dave Matthews Band is my favorite band and he's pretty much a hot Dave. If you have no idea who I'm talking about (although I know ITV2 shows Americal Idol) go to YouTube and drool.....

Anyhoo,

Sugar, I'm so glad Henry has the all clear!! I've been thinking about him. How sweet he got a well deserved steak. 

Lucy, so Ben can move furniture and climb stairs? My goodness, I'm scared for this phase! Glad his second tooth came through finally.

Hoping, ouch...did the IUD hurt? Glad you got some BC you're happy with. Is hubby still going to get the snip once his Whole Foods healthcare comes into play, or are you going to stick with the IUD. Are you going to Territory Days this weekend? I miss it! 

Hearty, you poor thing being groped. :haha: Glad you're still getting to work from home and all went well with docs. Enjoy those weekly scans! I got them towards the end as well and it really, really helped me feel less worried. I was getting BPPs due to gestational hypertension and gestastional diabetes. 

Vicky, must go watch this video! Sorry you lost the flat. I hope the search is more fruitful after summer. 

Jaymes, sorry your'e still getting MS. Happy sweet potato day!!!!!

Megg, it's nice to see you posting! How are you?

Sassy, I've posted in your journal but once again, congrats! So happy for you girlie.


----------



## heart tree

Megg33k said:


> I only just read what was posted about Jen... OMG! :(

Did I miss something??? Oh no! What was posted?


----------



## jenny25

Megg we are ok, I forgot too update here that we are going too try an work thigs out ta just going to take time for things too be back too normal I do apologise sweet xxx

Ali i would say no no for sharing me Paul and aarron shared a room for three years until we got our flat and our relationship took a massive whack there was no privacy space for us if the room is big enough too put a partition in then I'd say yes but I've it was all three and no cut I'd advise against it Hun 

I had my scan midwife and gtt yesterday kieran weighs 1lb7 and doing great I've been discharged from fetal med and now classed as a normal pregnancy there is no more scans booked for the moment unless my midwife thinks I need one or of it comes back I have gestational diabetes I don't even have anymore consultant appointments so I take it jm under midwife care only now 

I just thought if update you guys xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh, whew. I guess Megg was talking about what I posted! I thought someone was saying nasty things about you on B&B Jen! I was ready to kick some ass!!

Glad you are ok and as you already know, I'm thrilled about your scan!

Allie I don't watch American Idol. Sorry.


----------



## jenny25

Lol everything is all good hun I'd kick ass too lmfao xxx


----------



## vickyd

Allie the reason we are trying to move right now is that our apartment essentially has only one bedroom (the second room is without natural light and very small so we use it as an office). Although i love sleeping with Hero it is very hard to have a decent sex life lol! We end up doing it rather organised when shes asleep in some other room (we also have to hide from Popi jeez..). I would not recommend it unless you can make a decent partition. We also move every 3 years or so but unlike you i fuckin hate moving. I just want to find a place that we can settle in for at least 10 years. Me and Alex are againt getting into serious debt so buying is out of the question for at least 10 years. For this reason we are taking the move very seriously and considering what are life may be like in 10 years. Maybe a second baby so defo need at least 2 bedrooms.


----------



## vickyd

By the way the following link is the place i fell in love with this time last year but could not afford. Its still on the market, they have reduced the starting price but its still double what i can afford. Im hoping that maybe with all the shit thats going on the price will go down in the next few months...Its not impossible considering that the price is totally out of the market price for this area.
https://www.xe.gr/property/enoikiaseis|katoikies|vyronas-kentro|11915070.html


----------



## Dazed

LOVE the place Vic. I hope the price goes down for you.

Just a random comment from a stalker :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, it was what you posted, Amanda. No need to kick ass... I'm pretty good at that myself though! :)

Glad everything is okay, Jen! :hugs:

I'm good, just busy. Can't complain. Sorry I'm not around more.


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I'm glad to hear you and Paul are going to try to work things out. Big hugs to you, I can't imagine going through this while pregnant.

Allie, this is the first season I haven't watched Americian Idol....now I'm kicking myself. Will have to do some YouTube searching today.

Personally, there's no way I could live in a one bedroom. I could barely survive a one bedroom with just my hubby! I think it's a very personal decision though. You could be very happy living there. I think you have to go with your gut instinct. What does Alex think?

Sugar, so happy to hear Henry has gotten the all clear. Glad Charlotte's needles are all done for now. The next set of shots went a lot easier for us.

Hearty, glad to hear you're cervix is still holding out strong. Yay for weekly scans.....that you can actually enjoy! 

Lucy, sounds like you're got a very busy boy. Better get yourself a good pair of running shoes. I had a very active toddler too....it will keep you on your toes.

Vicky, I'll have to look for that video on FB. It sounds like Hero is pretty athletic...I can't wait to see it.

Megg, glad to hear you're doing well.

Hoping, I'll be getting the IUD after this pregnancy too. Let me know what you think about it. My DH wants to get a vesectomy but I keep thinking we're too young for that. It just seems to drastic.

AFM, working from home again today. I went to work yesterday and was miserable. All this humidity is making me swell like a balloon. Just my luck, it's finally unseasonably warm and beuatiful.... and I'm just wishing it would snow.


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- Yay for baby being a sweet potato!:happydance: I hope you sneak a peek at the gender as well! I am not very patient

Hearty- the insertion process wasnt a walk in the park but it wasnt awful either just uncomfortable. It felt like getting a pap smear and took about 15 minutes. I had a few bad period cramps and then it was over. After I felt a little dizzy and had mild cramps through out the day along with some spotting. It is supposed to be easier to insert if you have already had a baby and are on your cylce. 

Haha at Tim wanting to kiss and grope you! My Tim is the same way! I cant even sit at a red light without him trying to put his hand down my shirt. Men!:dohh:

Allie- Since you are moving again you should just move back to Colorado! I think that the downtown apartment sounds awesome! I would go for that place as long as you could partition off one section of the bedroom like your friend suggested. Alistair is still so little so I think this place could work for at least a year. You will just have to get creative when dtd. When Penny was in our room we would sneak off during nap time and find another vacant part of our house. It was actually kind of fun having to sneak around. 

The IUD was manageable. They did freak me out a little bit when they said sex may be uncomfortable for Tim at first because of the IUD strings. The described it as little fish biting his penis! CREEPY! He was not very excited when I relayed this piece of info. If it is uncomfortable they will just adjust the strings at my next appointment.:thumbup: 

I totally forgot about Territory Days! I will have check with Tim but we will probably go at least to get a bite to eat. They usually have Navajo/Indian tacos and I cant pass that up! If you just moved back then you could enjoy the festivities with me!:winkwink:

Jen- Im so happy you are going to try and work things out. And yay for being classed as a normal preggo:D

Vicky- that place is gorgeous! I especially love the deck.:thumbup:

Hi Dazed & Megg:flower:

Round- Currently I really like the IUD. I was crampy the first day and spotted for a few days but I was also on my cycle. We havent dtd just yet because of the spotting and Tim is a little scared of the strings but I think it will be fine. Tim wants to get a vasectomy as well. We are thinking by the end of the year but since I have the IUD that my change. We are 99% sure we just want one child (Tim is 100% sure). 

Being pregnant in the summer is no fun. I hope you have air conditioning to help ease the heat.


----------



## Jaymes

My DH didn't notice much with my first IUD, I had the mirena at the time, but when I got the copper he did, and I kept getting infections, but honestly I think that one was defective somehow... I never had any problems before that. Many people have no problems at all. 

The apartment we lived in in NY was on the small side, but we did manage to conceive my dd while there. We just got rid of the dining area, and set up his crib and changing table there... it wasn't ideal, but I knew it was very short term.


----------



## heart tree

I really like that place Vicky. It looks perfect except for the price. 

Amber, my Tim also gropes me in the car! :haha: I don't think it's helping that we've only had sex twice this whole pregnancy. He is completely unfased by the belly. He'll take what he can get. 

I think I'm going for a diaphragm as birth control. I don't want to get back on hormones and I'm tired of things going through my cervix: several d&c's, 2 hysteroscopies, an hsg, iui, saline sonogram and soon to come a baby? Not to mention all the cervix scans poking and prodding it. 

Round, come to the Bay Area where we never have summer! It's in the low 70's with no humidity in the spring. In the summer it gets foggy and cold! I personally hate it, but as I'm due in August, I know I'll be much more comfortable than most pregnant women in the summer.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls, 

Hope you're all ok, I have been reading just haven't had time to post.

Have a great weekend.xx


----------



## heart tree

Sassy I can't possibly imagine why you wouldn't have time to post! Really, you make it sound like a newborn and a child under 1 are a lot of work! :rofl:

Getting my hair done today. Can't wait. Then I'm going out to dinner for Tim's birthday. Old man turns 43 tomorrow. Oh and I'm 30 weeks today!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- no worries! You have your handsful. We would love to see pictures of your little guy when you get a chance:thumbup:

Hearty- Happy 30 weeks:happydance: Have a wonderful time celebrating Tim tonight:D


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls sorry forgot too update the other day Kieran is 1lb7oz just now yay and I've been discharged from fetal medicine but now I got a call this mining saying I have gestational diabetes as my results from my gtt were high so I've too go to a clinic on wed too figure out what too do I didn't get a scan pic this time as he wasn't in a good position xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry for delay.x

My lil prince 

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/cas_cas83/2c8083f5.jpg

My lil princess 

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/cas_cas83/e2b30c43.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, Sass!!!

Happy 30 Weeks, Hearty!

Sorry about the GD, Jen!

Have a great weekend. I won't be around much... parents in town. :)


----------



## Round2

Aweeeee!! They're adorable Sassy!


----------



## jenny25

Awww so adorable xxx


----------



## heart tree

You are blessed Sassy! They are gorgeous! 

Jen it's great Kieran is so healthy. I know you'll get the GD sorted. It will be a pain, but nothing you can't handle. 

Have fun with your parents Megg!


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda it amazes me how resilitant he is if with the big bumps he recovers so quickly. Hes such a busy boy Im sure there will be many more bumps to come.
Happy 30 weeks!!

Allie it is so lovely to see him learn new things but its going so quickly and is quite scary Ive really had to try and take a step back and let him try new things (unless hes up to know good)! 

Round I know Im going to definitely need my running shoes I cant keep up with him as it is :dohh: 

Jen :hugs: glad you and paul are working on things and yay for kieran being healthy. Sorry about the gd I have no doubt you'll be alright and cope.

Megg have a great time with your parents.

Sassy Poppy and Zac are gorgeous Im so happy for you.

Vicky love the flat.

Afm: its hot here Benjamin is crawling around in just a nappy. Last night it was so hot in his room he wouldnt settle so he came downstairs with me I put him down on our rug why I went to get some water came back and he had fallen asleep he stayed that way untill midnight when we took him upstairs to his room thankfully it was cooler and he slept till half 6. I got him weighed yesterday and he is 15lb 12oz I was convinced he would be over 16lbs but not yet hes following his line which Im thrilled with.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

What a beautiful family you have sassy xx


----------



## vickyd

Sassy they are both breathtaking!!!!! Poppy is such a sweetie i smile everytime i see her face!

hey everyone else, very hungover as we had a weekend b-day bash for my sis and i was drunk all weekend. I will catch up once the headache splits lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol Vicky, I just saw your pics in fb! Hope it was a good one.xx

How is everyone? X


----------



## jenny25

Lol vicky glad you had fun xxx

Hey sassy how's things ? Xx

I'm doing fine I'm worried about the diabetic clinic in wed I don't know what too expect or how it will effect my pregnancy with my other problems xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey Jen, try not to worry too much until youve been seen on weds, thinking about it depth will just send you crazy!

Things are going well here, of course it's hard work but it's really not too bad! Zac's such a content little bubba and really is no trouble at all. X


----------



## vickyd

So there goes my theory (and hope) that when you have two babies one is high maintenence and the other content! Thanks for that Sass now ill never take the plundge haha!!!!!

We had a brilliant time, all the old gang together acting so not our age but fucking brilliant!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, looking back Poppy was bloody hard work,,she's always slept well but the reflux stuff was hard as you more than know!

Do you think a content baby is content from the beginning and a fussy one a fussy pot straight away? It's early days here so alot could change!x

Sounds like a lot of fun, can't help but act a kid when you get with your mates it's all part of the fun!x


----------



## vickyd

Well hero up until the day she started having the reflux and allergy was a very content baby...She slept for 4-5 hours and ate. It all went downhill after 1.5 months lol!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Luca was an angel until week 4. Then the reflux, allergy and laryngomalacia hit. Although he's always slept well, thank god.

I am more agreeable to the idea of another baby of late. We had a condom fuck up the other week and I actually found myself really confused and a bit disappointed when AF arrived a week early this week. My cycles have been bang on 28 days since I had Luca and this month was like 22 days. Oddness.


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone!

Aww, Sassy, they are both SO beautiful! :hugs:

Happy 30 weeks, Hearty. :hugs:

Jenny, so sorry about the GD...as you know, I had it as well, and it was easily managed, so please let me know if you need any support or advice or tips. :hugs:

Vicky, that sounds like a fun time. Glad you enjoyed yourself. :)

Lucy, awww, how sweet of Ben falling asleep on the rug!! I can't imagine Alistair ever doing that. He must have been soooo sleepy! I know it's hard to sleep when it's so hot. 

Cesca, I know what you mean. It's confusing! We used the 'pull out' method and in the back of my mind it's kind of exciting to know there's a possiblity of pregnancy. 

Hope everyone else is doing great.


AFM, we decided against the one bedroom; it was a combo of thinking about all of your input and the fact that Alex was worried about the lack of space as well. I probably would have just gone for it but I'm quite impulsive that way. The home hunt is still on. We're having a nice Memorial Day weekend....parents watched Alistair and Alex and I went and saw The Avengers yesterday. Today we had a picnic at a state park and tomorrow we're going with friends and their baby to the zoo.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks sassy I've kinda calmed down about it I will wait too see what happens on wed and take it from there xx

Allie thank you hun you know I don't eat a lot of sweets or have loads of cups of tea or coffee Infact it's one a day in the morning when I wake up I don't have sugar in cereal I eat loads of veg an fruit my only guilty pleasure is fizzy juice so I don't know how too change my diet I've put on 3 kg so far in the pregnancy but I can still wear my normal clothes so it's around my bump and butt I've gained weight oh and boobs lol xx in glad your holding out for a better place my opinion was based on cause aarron was older but I hope something comes up for you guys soon xxx


----------



## Jaymes

My scan is in 5 hours! I'm so excited and nervous I've been up since 2:30...
I'm still trying to stay yellow today!


----------



## Round2

Jenny, sorry to hear about the GD. I know you know it's not the end of the of the world, but it's still fustrating. After you've been through, it would be nice to have trouble free pregnancy. But at the same time, if you've got have an ailment during pregnancy, it's not a bad one to have.

Allie, glad you passed on the one bedroom. It may have been fun, but you probably would have regretted it. I'm spontaneous like that too and am now stuck living in a house with no closets and a noisy backyard!!

Vicky sounds like you had a great time this weekend. I'm glad you were able to blow off some steam. I can't wait to have a weekend like that soon!

Jaymes, good luck at the scan today. I have to admit, I'm secretly hoping you cave! I want to know what you got in there!!

Lucy, that's hilarious the Ben fell asleep on the rug. I always wanted one of the babies that slept everywhere. My friends kids use to fall asleep in their high chair eating!

Sassy, glad to hear things are going well with Zach. He sounds like a dream. I hope I get one of those.

AFM, sounds like I'm getting induce in 3 weeks. I'll get checked on the 18th, if my cervix is open at all (which it should be since I've already given birth), then I'll be induced that week. Scary stuff! I'm not sure if I'm more terrified now, knowing what to expect or the first time around not knowing!!


----------



## Jaymes

Oh my Round! I can't believe you've only got 2 weeks left! 

This one seems to be flying by for me, and I've been crap about taking bump shots, and I feel like I haven't connected at all with this one. I'm hoping that this scan will help to ease some of my fears! I picked up a book the other day and started reading, the main characters name was Alexandria, then about 30 pages into it her love interest comes into it... His name is Jesse... So the entire book went on about Lexi and Jesse and their love. It was hard to read as that is what we named the babe we lost, who shares a due date with this babe I am growing. I know it's bizarre, but I keep coming across all kinds of weird coincidences like that and I never feel this one move so I get nervous all the time and I am a stress case and freaking out at my MIL all the time. My DH and kiddos get it too, and I am trying not to freak out all the time. I feel like all I do is complain, and I hate that! I have always tried to be a happy person, and now I feel like all I do is complain and throw tantrums!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for your scan Jaymes, booooo to team yellow :rofl:


----------



## Round2

Jaymes - I think that's pretty normal. My hubby and I barely talk about this baby. We haven't named him and we really barely speak about the fact I'm pregnant - it's a defense mechanism. I feel bad that I'm more afraid than excited, but again, I think it's normal. You're baby will he be here before you know it and you can put all your fears behind you.


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- good job on both of you little ones! The are adorable!!!

Megg- I hope you had a great time with your parents

Jen- too bad about the GD but at least you will be monitored. Will you be seeing a nutritionist to go over your GD diet?

Lucy- Ben is certainly very close to 16 pounds! So cute that he fell asleep on the rug I hope you got a picture!

Vicky- it sounds like you had quite the weekend! I hope the headache is gone by now. 

Allie- it sounds like you had a fun weekend. How did you like the Avengers? 

Jaymes- we wont blame you if you give in and get a peak at the gender;) Those are some strange coincidences but I don't think you have anything to worry about. It is hard not to look for signs when PAL... it does your head in. I really hope this scan eases your fears and you can start to enjoy being pregnant with your last kiddo:hugs:

Round- that was quick! I cant believe in 3 weeks you will be holding your rainbow baby. That is fantastic!!!

AFM- We had a great weekend as well. Saturday I started therapy with the person who counseled me during my miscarriages. I really want help with my anxiety issues so I dont pass them onto Penny. Sunday we spent the day at the Denver Aquarium with Tims family and had a lovely lunch at an organic restaurant called Root Down. They had bottomless mimosas, which is our all time favorite drink. Yesterday we threw a BBQ and spent the afternoon playing croquette with all of our friends.


----------



## heart tree

Good luck on your scan Jaymes! I hope it will help you connect more after you see the baby. 

Rounders, you are so close! Whoa! You're going to meet your little guy really soon. I'm so excited for you. I think ignorance is bliss. I'm glad I don't have a sense of what to expect. Makes it less scary for me. I bet it must be pretty scary for you. 

Vicky I LOVED the pics on FB. You are my kind of girl. 

Cesca, sorry about AF. I think. Do you think you'll actively start trying again soon?

Allie, good call on the place. You'll find one that you love and that meets all your needs. Sounds like you had a great weekend. 

Hoping, bottomless mimosas? YUM! Your weekend sounds perfect. Good for you for therapy. I imagine I'll need to work on some of my anxiety issues too. I had a dream last night that my old therapist told me she had pancreatic cancer. Weird. 

Jen, I wonder what you'll have to do for the GD. Maybe it won't be much of an adjustment. 

Lucy, Ben is so cute. Sounds like the heat has really gotten to a lot of you. Has it cooled down at all?

Where has Nato been? I miss her. 

Sugar hope all is well. 

I went to a BBQ yesterday. Lots of fun, especially since everyone gives me the most comfortable seats and brings me food! I'm milking it as much as I can! New bump shots posted on the front page of my journal if you want to have a peek.


----------



## jenny25

Wow round not long now Hun xxx

Good luck on the scan hun xxx

Well I won't know until tomorrow I have an appointment with the diabetic nurse too go over things but it's in a group so abit bummed cause I prefer 1 on 1 as some stuff like that can be personal but it's not the end of the world xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I miss NATO too!x


----------



## jenny25

Where has nato been hiding. Xx


----------



## LucyJ

Allie and round he has never done that before if it wasnt for the fact he was snoring his little head off :haha: I would of been worried. Round my nephew falls asleep in his tea Ben nearly did yesterday he was so tired but just closed his eyes while eating it was so funny watching him :haha:

Hoping I did get a pic sounds like you had a great weekend.

Round not long to go Im so excited for you.

Jaymes good luck at your scans.

Allie what did you think of the avengers? Sounds like you had a good weekend. Good luck with the house hunt.

Jen good luck with your appointment hope it goes alright and you get all the information you need.

Vicky loved your fb pics looks like you had a good time :thumbup:

Amanda its been cooler at night the last few days so hes been sleeping better apart from sunday night but that was down to teething.

I was wondering about nato as well hope she comes back soon.

Afm: had alovely weekend mil came over to see us sat spent the afternoon in the garden enjoying the sun sunday we went for a long walk stopped for a drink then we met my brother his fiance and her little boy in the afternoon at the beach. In the evening went out for food walked down to our local pub. Unfortunatley we didnt get ben down till 10pm he just wouldnt settle then he was up at half 1 till 4am back up at 6am he had high temp and wasnt not happy all day. He ended up sleeping for over 2 and half hrs not normal for him so we missed sing and sign class I also got a call from my hubby to say he was on his way to a&e he had an accident at work & hurt his foot he had to have an xray. Hes shattered a bone in his big toe, has ripped the toenail in half so has that secured on with butterfly stiches and it all banaged up hes on antibiotics for possible infection. He went to work this morning but had to come home at lunch as he was in so much pain and was bleeding a lot. We've been back to the hospital to have the toe redressed!! Just as we were saying at the weekend to his mum that its been 9months since he last went :dohh: trying to convince him not to go to work tomorrow and just rest up he needs to keep his foot up.


----------



## Round2

OMG, I just spent the last hour with my HR person...whom normally I can't stand..but I love her today. Anyways, she just figured out a way I can go on maternity leave starting June 8th (1.5 weeks from now) and I don't have to come back till July 25th, 2013. I'm so excited, I can barely stand it...just had to tell someone.


----------



## Jaymes

LucyJ said:


> Afm: had alovely weekend mil came over to see us sat spent the afternoon in the garden enjoying the sun sunday we went for a long walk stopped for a drink then we met my brother his fiance and her little boy in the afternoon at the beach. In the evening went out for food walked down to our local pub. Unfortunatley we didnt get ben down till 10pm he just wouldnt settle then he was up at half 1 till 4am back up at 6am he had high temp and wasnt not happy all day. He ended up sleeping for over 2 and half hrs not normal for him so we missed sing and sign class I also got a call from my hubby to say he was on his way to a&e he had an accident at work & hurt his foot he had to have an xray. Hes shattered a bone in his big toe, has ripped the toenail in half so has that secured on with butterfly stiches and it all banaged up hes on antibiotics for possible infection. He went to work this morning but had to come home at lunch as he was in so much pain and was bleeding a lot. We've been back to the hospital to have the toe redressed!! Just as we were saying at the weekend to his mum that its been 9months since he last went :dohh: trying to convince him not to go to work tomorrow and just rest up he needs to keep his foot up.

OH MY!! I hope it gets better soon and I hope Ben feels better soon also, it is so hard when they are not well. :(



Round2 said:


> OMG, I just spent the last hour with my HR person...whom normally I can't stand..but I love her today. Anyways, she just figured out a way I can go on maternity leave starting June 8th (1.5 weeks from now) and I don't have to come back till July 25th, 2013. I'm so excited, I can barely stand it...just had to tell someone.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: That's AWESOME! 


Spoiler
AFM - I am ashamed to say I have NO willpower! NONE!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhhhh yay :wohoo: another disco boy! Congrats hunny.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Round- that's fantastic news, so pleased for you. How's the SPD treating you?xx


----------



## heart tree

Lucy that sounds awful! Your poor hubby! What on earth did he do to injure himself? Ouch, ouch, ouch. Does Ben still have a fever? When it rains it pours!

Round, that's awesome news! You'll be relaxing before the baby comes very soon!


----------



## heart tree

That's definitely a boy Jaymie!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Round thats great news :happydance:

Jaymes congratulations :flower:



> OH MY!! I hope it gets better soon and I hope Ben feels better soon also, it is so hard when they are not well.

I know especially my boys who are both grumpy when they are poorly/hungry/tired. Ben is feeling better so only have one grumpy boy to cope with :haha:




> heart tree Lucy that sounds awful! Your poor hubby! What on earth did he do to injure himself? Ouch, ouch, ouch. Does Ben still have a fever? When it rains it pours!

He was carring a large sheet of wood into a building and his back twinged causing him to drop the wood onto his foot the stupid bugger had forgotten to put his steel toecaps on :dohh: Bens a lot better thank you his fever has gone and he is back to his normal mischievioius self hes been up the stairs again. He's so cheeky I keep putting him back with his toys and telling him no to climbing the stairs that he has to be careful. Hes got these stacking cups which he plays with he has started rolling them across the room and crawling afteer them he amazingly ends up at the bottom of the stairs with them then climbs up :dohh: of course I find him there and just smiles at me like look mummy Im such a clever boy.


----------



## Round2

Oh boy Lucy, you're poor hubby. I cringed at the nail being ripped off part....that's nasty. Hopefully he takes it easy tomorrow. Seriously bad luck in your house. Is Ben teething? Maybe that's why the fever?

Jaymes! That'a girl.....glad you caved! Congrats on growing a penis. It's definately the year of the disco boy....(with the exception of Hearty's princess!).

I'm still dancing around in excitement about the fact I'm done work next week!! Not sure what I'm going to do with all that free time. Maddy is still in school, hubby will be at work.....I'm not used to having 'me' time.


----------



## Jaymes

<3 Me time... Sigh so rare. I came out on Facebook...


----------



## Allie84

YAY Jaymes, congrats on team blue!! :blue: As for your thoughts, that's 'magical thinking' that is so common to anxiety and it has absolutely no basis in reality! I'm terrible for succumbing to magical thinking so I'll be the first to recognize it. It's so common and so understandable, but please understand that your thougts are just thoughts and don't mean anything...and seeing 'signs' is self perpetuating. I believe that God gives us signs sometimes ,but also that we can make signs and see signs if we're looking for them. 

Lucy, ouch ouch ouch, your poor hubby. Glad Ben is feeling better. What a weekend! 

Jen, good luck tomorrow.

Hoping, how was therapy? 

Did I tell you guys that I went to a therapist for cognitive behavioral therapy and she wasn't a psychologist but a social worker and told me ALL therapy was CBT?! Which I don't believe it true....Hearty would know, but I am pretty sure CBT is a specific type of therapy and not talk therapy. I had CBT for my fear of flying before. So I'm going to try to find someone else. Anyways, what type are you taking? Sounds like a fun weekend! I know I asked before, but no Territory Days?

Hearty, enjoy the special treatment of a pregnant lady. :) It's wonderful! However, when the baby is born, you still kind of get special treatment. You still get the knowing smiles and polite strangers in public, at least. 

Round, I kind of hate you now. HA! :haha: But I'm also really happy for you. How on earth does someone get that much maternity leave?!!? Is it all paid? Waaaah, America sucks. Are you getting induced at 38 weeks due to SPD?

Alistair loved the zoo yesterday! It was so fun and he was oh so cute. He was spent by the end of it though and cried half of the 30 mile drive home. Poor little guy! I felt so bad, he was so upset. I had my friend pull over twice so I could try to calm him down but wouldn't and eventually cried himself to sleep.


----------



## heart tree

Well I think social workers can make excellent therapists. In California they get very similar training in school. HOWEVER, all therapy is not CBT! CBT is a form of psychotherapy, so yes, there are similarities in that style (not every therapy is even psychotherapy). But, CBT, is more action oriented. You usually have homework and have to practice techniques. You of course have to talk about your issues, but it's more than just that. I was wondering if you had done it. Definitely find someone else!

Gotta go check FB now to see Jaymie's post!


----------



## vickyd

Oooohh another disco boy!!!! Congratz hun!

Round you government freeloader!!!!! Hahaha thats what people would say if you were Greek!! Im not as envious as everyone else is, i can deal with about a month away from work and then i start to go stir crazy.

Lucy poor Steve...Hope both your men are feeling better soon!

Mothing much to report here, waiting for elections next month to see what our fate will be lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for your appointment today Jenny.x


----------



## Round2

Yay Jaymie....glad to see you came out. It's your last baby, you need to celebrate this as much as possible.

Allie, yes I get paid for the entire year. The government supplies a certain amount based on your salary and how much you contribute up to a max of $400 a week. But then since I work for federal government, they top me up to my regular salary. We're very fortunate in Canada to get that much time and assitance. I know the US is brutal for maternity leave. Maybe you should look for appartments here! Ottawa is a beautiful city!!!

Sorry to hear your therapy session didn't go as planned. Is there someone else you can see?

Vicky, I'm actually a little concerned about taking that much time off too. I'm a nerd at heart and will actually miss work. But I keep reminding myself that this is the last time I'll ever have this chance to spend so much time with my kids. I really want to savour every moment, it's going to pass by so fast. But that being said, it's driving me crazy that someone else going to be doing my job. I hate giving up control!!!

Jenny, good luck today!

Nato, where are you? We miss you!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Ouch! Poor Steve. This will probably teach him to always wear steal toed boots. It sounds like Ben is back to his old self:thumbup:

Jaymes- YAY!!! CONGRATS ON TEAM BLUE:happydance: I think you said previously that your were leaning more towards a boy...

Round- I am also mega jealous about your maternity leave! The US sucks when it comes to that kind of stuff... I wish we were more family oriented:growlmad: I only got 2 months off and had to use some of my vacation time because they only pay for 5 weeks. I hope you enjoy every minute. It will be so nice to relax before the baby comes:thumbup:

Allie- therapy was refreshing:thumbup: I'm glad I went and will probably see her at least every other week. She wants to put me on anxiety meds which I was completely against. My regular doctor tried to put me on them a few years ago but I refused because I would much rather deal with it in a natural way. The natural options have not been working too well so I think I am going to try it out and see how I feel:shrug:

Poor Alistair crying the whole way home. He probably over did it with his excitement at the zoo. I haven't taken Penny yet but she has been to the aquarium at least 4 times now and loves it:D 

Hi everyone else:flower: Nato, come back soon! We miss you


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi all. 

Sassy, your 2 are beautiful! Hope you're enjoying it and coping ok.

Rounders, fab news at being able to take such and long maternity leave and for leaving soon! :happydance:I'm having just over a year off and am already dreading going back in Nov :haha:

Allie, sorry to hear about the therapy. Sounds like she was talking shite re CBT to me!

Jen good luck with your appointment today.

Jaymes congrats on being team blue. Great news! :thumbup:

Hoping, glad to hear your therapy went well. I have to take meds for anxiety, but would much rather do it the natural way.

Lucy, Steve's accident made me wince. Hope he's recovering well!

Hi to Hearty and Vicky. Hope you are both well.

AFM I think Charlotte's teething again. Had a good 90 minutes of hysterical screaming before bedtime. Had to give her Calpol to calm her down in the end. The signs keep coming and going, but no actual teeth yet. She keeps pawing at her mouth and crying and drooling loads. Poor little lamb. This humidity is certainly not helping either. It really needs to chuck it down to clear the air.

Sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## vickyd

sugar Hero still has only 4 teeth! A couple of upper teeth have been threatning to pop for what seems like months now...Poor baby has been stuffing her whole hand in her mouth the last week and i gave in and gave her paracetamol even though im dead against medicating.

This weekend i plan to take Hero swimming at the beach! Hope the weather is good cause these past weeks we've had more rain than the UK lol!

Hoping i sent you a friend request on facebook!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls steves feeling much better still in pain but back to work which is good as he was driving me nuts I love him but oh my god he gets under my feet sometimes plus hes not very good at sitting still he had to keep his foot up,so was whingy. We're going home today to my parents for the jubilee weekend :happydance:

Sugar Benjamin teeth on and off for months before a tooth came through at 9 months hes got the 2 bottoms ones and the top two have been causing him a bit of problems but not sign of them yet poor baby. He loves munching on his sophie the giraffe and munching on cold cumcumber gave him some relief. We use the teething granules which are good oh and bickie pegs what havent we tried :haha. Im like you vicky I dont like medicating him but have done when hes been in pain its always the last option for us.

Well I think Im all packed. Had an upsetting letter through the post last week from my dr's emailed them about it and havent had a response so will have to call them. From my journal about it:



> I got Benjamin weighed yesterday and he is now 15lb 12oz I was convinced he'd be over 16lbs but not yet bless him hes till on the 2nd centile but has followed his line which I'm thrilled about no more dips we finally got his weight stabalised.
> 
> I got home yesterday to a letter from my drs and it had really upset me and well angered me. It was an invitiation to participate im a psychological study which initally I was interested in but as I read the information I discovered it is a study investigagting the thinking styles in mothers who are currently experiencing feelings such as sadness and discontent or have just been feeling low since giving birth. It is to provide an insight into how depression affects the relationship between mums and babies. It also says that I have been invited to participate in the study as I have been identified by my healthvisitor/midwife/GP. I pretty sure it wouldnt of been my GP and definitely wouldnt of been my midwife so think it was my healthvisitor (who Ive not seen since Benjamin was about 4 weeks) I never liked her and didnt think she was good at her job I know other mums who have had problems with her. Im really angery about it as it implys my relationship with benjamin has been effected I havnt suffered from feeling low and feel a judgement has been made without anyone seeing me or how I am with my son. I can honestly say I have never been so happy. I emalied the drs to see why Ive been identifeid and by whom. The sad thing is it made me questions meself my relationship with Benjamin I phoned my mum she reassured me and understood why I was upset.


----------



## LucyJ

Ok I seem to have put it in quotes rather than a spolier sorry.

Vicky have a lovely time at the beach with Hero hope the weather is nice for you.


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- Penny has been teething for ages & still has no teeth to show for it. And just like you said the symptoms come and go. Last month we were so sure we saw one tooth ready to pop on the top but nothing. I am completely against medicating as well but gave in a few times because she was in so much pain. We usually give her natural teething tablets, teething biscuits, cold wash cloths etc I hate seeing my baby in pain. 

Vicky- have an amazing time at the beach! Im sure Hero will love it. I just accepted your request. Thanks for finding me! Ive found a few Disco girls on Allies facebook but if anyone sees me on there feel free to send me a friend request:thumbup:

Lucy- Tim turns into a big baby as well when he isnt feeling good. Im glad he was able to return to work so things can get back to normal. Have a great time with your parents at the jubilee! I read your post about the letter and responded in your journal it still makes me mad when I read it


----------



## Sugarlove2

Thanks for the advice re teething girls. Sounds like I could be waiting a long time for pesky teeth to pop through then. Going to try the cucumber and cold wash flannel I think. I've also got a Sophie Giraffe, but Charlotte can't fit it into her gob yet properly.

Vicky have fun taking Hero swimming. Love the vid you put up on fb of her up to mischief. She's so cute!

Lucy, that's crap about your HV. Bang put of order! I would do the same as you and demand an explanation as to why you've been referred. Talk about undermining your parenting skills! Try no to question your relationship withe Ben though. You're a fab Mummy and put him first all the time. Some of these HV really are rubbish! Try and put it out of your mind and have a great time at your Mum's.

We are just having a nice chilled out weekend and our village is having a little jubilee celebration on Monday. There's dancing round the maypole and a kids sports day and picnic. Will take Charlotte for a look round I think. Unfortunately, the weather is meant to be poor, but I'm sure we will have fun anyway.

Ho to everyone else x


----------



## vickyd

Luce totally understandable that youre upset over this hun...I think you shouldnt take it too seriously cause like you said your hv doesnt really know you or your relationship with Benjamin. We dont have hvs here but from what ive read on countless threads on B&B it seems that sometimes they are just meddling bitches...

Im pretty happy with myself these past two weeks, i finally wrapped up the project i was working on since going back to work last may! The feedback from the clients who tried the new product range was really excellent and we already have a few tons in orders. My boss was really proud and he gave me a nice fat bonus! last night after the meeting with our very demanding Swiss clients who were praising me all day, i came home and sobbed for about an hour. It was a mix of pride and releif that there is a reason why Hero doesnt see me as much as she should. With this bonus I will be able to afford a new place very soon where she will finally have her own space!


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- have a nice relaxing weekend!

Vicky- that is AWESOME!!! Congrats:thumbup: You deserve that fat bonus after all your hard work!

I hope the rest of the Disco girls have a nice weekend. I'm about to wrap up at work and pick up my little munchkin... I'm thinking tonight I will take Penny to her 1st movie


----------



## Dazed

Vicky, that is AWESOME!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky that brilliant, well done you.x


----------



## jenny25

That's awesome vicky xxx


----------



## Round2

Awe, well done Vicky!! Makes it all worth while.


----------



## pregoinnorge

great news Vicky! It's so great that they reward you for your hard work!

I had my first girls night out last night since Ella was born (well since before I was pregnant) and it was so great. Felt weird to not be lugging around a stroller and a huge diaper bag! I drank perhaps a little too much, especially now that my tolerance is crap...

My husband is finally home so now I feel like our real life can finally start! I can get to the gym more frequently and be able to have a bit more freedom so I am really looking forward to that!


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, congrats, that's amazing!!! :hugs: Well deserved...Hero will be very proud of you. 

Amy, glad you had a good girls' night out. Can't believe that was your first time away from Ella?!?! Or just your first girls' night? Great news about hubby. Your life will definitely become easier now. Did he get a new job? Btw is Ella crawling? Thought it saw it on FB. 

Hearty, thanks for your words re: CBT. I should clarify that I certainly think social workers make good therapists..it's what they're trained for, after all. What I meant is they referred me to county-run, gov't social services (which is odd since I have insurance) and it was more like a DMV than a therapy office...and she was soooo patronizing when I tried to say that I was sure CBT was a certain type of therapy. She said "You'll learn" etc (and she left mid-meeting to throw up....seriously). How are you and that little girl you're cooking doing? 


Sugar, that sounds like such fun! I want to go to a jubilee and dance round a maypole! Hope Charlotte's teething is doing better.

Just curious, why are you all against giving your babies medication? You just mean Tylenol/Calpol right? I mean I understand not abusing it but it is safe, right? 

Alistiar is teething as well...he has a little piece of a tooth that's broken through. I don't think it's bothering him, though? He isn't sleeping very well so maybe it is. I got some Hyland's teething tablets I may give him tonight. 

Hoping, what movie did you take Penny to? How did she do? I woul love to take Alistair to a movie! Did the loudness upset her? Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amy - Glad you had a fun night out, I miss girls nights out.

Allie - I avoid giving poppy medicine just because I don't want to make it habit, it's perfectly safe though so if I needed to I'd definately give it to her.

We've had a bit of a health scare with Zac, he has a lump on his spine and he has to have an MRI scan next week. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm so scared something is wrong. Please keep him in your thoughts.xx


----------



## heart tree

Sorry girls, I've been crap at keeping up.

Sassy, you must be so scared right now. I'm so sorry you have to even be thinking about this when all you should be thinking about is getting proper sleep and enjoying being a mum with a new baby. He's definitely in my prayers. What day is his MRI? How do they do an MRI on a newborn? How do they keep him still?

Allie, she left the room to throw up? :saywhat: I can't comprehend that. She left to throw up and then came back and told you about it? That's just strange. You need someone new.

Amy, that is so awesome that your hubby is moving back! You must be so happy. And a girls night too? You're like a new woman! Booze it up babe!

Vicky, you are a freaking superstar! Wow! I'm so proud of you. That must feel so satisfying. By the way, I love the FB video of Hero playing with the mop. She's an independent girl. You are going to have so much fun when she's a teenager! LOL!

Sugar, I want to jubilee with you! What a fun sounding time for everyone!

Round are you done with work yet? When is the delivery day? I want to count down with you.

Hi to the rest of the ladies.

Tim and I went to an all day intensive childbirth prep class yesterday. It was helpful and I think it helped Tim to feel more involved. I can tell he's going to be a great birthing partner. He was really into the class. He was happy that they showed 3 videos of women giving birth. I think he feels more at ease now. More details about it in my journal as well as my weekly bump pic on the first page. 8 more sleeps until my next scan. :thumbup:


----------



## SMFirst

hi ladies
I actually clicked a wrong link and I had saved this thread, but haven't checked it in forever..

I wanted to say SUPER congrats to Hearttree, Round and Jenny - I might have glimpsed that you were pregnant way back at the beginnings of your pregnancies but I am so glad to see that you are all doing well still - only a short number of weeks left for Hearty and Round!

Sugar glad you are back and chatting :)

For everyone else, hello and hope you are doing well (sorry I haven't read back too much so I'm not up to date on goings on...)

I actually haven't been on BnB much since Adam was born, but we are doing well :) 
I hope I can get back to chatting on BnB a bit, it's always a good outlet for discussions!
I've been getting out with other moms IRL and it's so much better than being with the baby alone all day!! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We haven't got a date for the scan yet as its bank holiday in the uk today and tomorrow, we'll find out Wednesday morning, no doubt it'll be on Friday (Poppy's 1st birthday)!

He'll be put to sleep which right now I'm more scared of, he's too tiny to go through all this :-(


----------



## Round2

Sassy, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Poor little Zac. My SIL had to go through numerous MRI's with her DD at very young age...she was put to sleep for all of them and recovered fine each time. Sending you all the thought and prayers I can muster!!

Hearty, I read about your birthing class. So jealous....I wish we had G&A here. What a great option, especially for someone like me who may not be able to get an epidural. Hearing you talk about Tim melts my heart! He's going to be such a great Dad.

Allie..WTF....find someone new, that is just bizarre!

SM, welcome back. Congrats on baby Adam. Do you have an pictures for us?

AFM, had contractions from 1-3 am last night. Then they just stopped. I'm off to the docs now, gonna see if I can stop the blood thinner injections today. I really don't want to go into labour pumped full blood thinners. T-minus 2 weeks till my first opprutunity for induction....if I don't go on my own first! Guess I better pack my bags and pick out a name soon!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Here's a few of his newborn pics
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150648285611391.439715.402530036390&type=1

He looks the same now, just bigger :)


----------



## heart tree

Oh Sassy, that's incredibly scary. I wouldn't like that one bit. I'm sure they know what they're doing, but it still doesn't make it less scary. Plus, I know what a protective mummy you are. This must be very stressful for you. :hugs:

Round, that's exciting! You are so so close! Keep us posted on the docs appointment. How close together were your contractions?

SM, welcome back and thanks for the words of encouragement. I was dying over the cuteness of the pictures. OMG, so incredibly CUTE!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- yay for finally getting a girls night! My tolerance is crap as well. Im so glad to hear your hubby is back at home!

Allie- WTF?! Im glad you are looking for another therapist. Why did she throw up? I dont like to give Penny medication because I would rather try natural remedies first but if I can see she is still in pain I will give her baby Tylenol or Ibuprofen. We went to see What to Expect When You Are Expecting. The out come is in my journal and was quite comical but it will be a long time before I take her to one again. 

Sassy- I really hope the lump is nothing serious but I know how hard it is not to worry especially with them having to put him under. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.:hugs:

Hearty- I cant wait to see your scan picture! The last one you shared with her sweet little face was precious. 

SM- Im glad to hear your are doing great and getting out and about with Adam. It is nice to see you posting in here. I LOVE the newborn pictures of him. 

Round- I hope those contractions did something! I cant believe you may only have 2 weeks or less before you meet this LO! It sounds like you may not need help with induction if you keep contracting on your own. Yes, a name and packed bags are necessary. lol:haha:


----------



## vickyd

Sass you and Zac will be in my prayers hun...what a scary thing for you to go through...

I had the worst 3 day weekend ever, got into a huge row with my inlaws and i never want to see them again. Im having a hard time convincing Alex about this but seriously i just never want to be in the same room with them...Ill elaborate tomorrow, huge migrane pumping away and absolutely no energy left to talk about it right now. Love you all...


----------



## heart tree

Vicky get some rest. I'm dying to know what happened so when you have some time, let us know.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Sassy, you're in my prayers, as is little Zac! I must stop by your journal this evening. :hugs:

Vicky, I'm so sorry! I'm also dying to know what happened. Hope you're resting and your migraine is going away. :hugs:

Hoping, oh no, I'll stop by your journal tonight to see what happened! I was hoping for an inspirational story. :) 

Susan, welcome back! I can't view pics right now but will tonight. Glad to see you!

Round, omg, I can't believe how near the end you are! Your pregnancy has flown by (for me :haha:) 

About the therapist, yes, she told me she was going to throw up, left the room for 10 minutes and came back and told me and said "I was so sick! I don't know why! This never happens!" She also proceeded to pick her teeth and look at what she picked out on her fingers before flicking it to the ground, all while telling me in a patronzing manner that all therapy was CBT. Ugh.


----------



## heart tree

I'm gagging at this woman, Allie. So unprofessional! If she had to throw up, she should have excused herself and left. If she was really sick, she should have ended the session early and rescheduled. Picking and flicking? Eeeewwww! Have you given any thought to complaining to a supervisor? This woman is completely inappropriate!


----------



## vickyd

Ok so before I tell you guys what happened this weekend ill give you some history.
My inlaws from the day i started seeing Alex were not very supportive. For their own personal reasons they thought i wasnt good enough for their son which to be honest never really bugged me at the time as im a pretty confident person and never really gave a crap what other people thought of me. When we decided to move in together we got grief, when we announced we were getting married they didnt even congradulate us and they were constantly nagging us as to why we wanted to have a proper reception and its a waste of money bla bla bla. My parents in the mean time wanted to meet them as its quite unheard of in Greece to be living with someone and 1 month before the wedding the parents not having had met even oncce. They were constantly making excuses usually something to do with my MIL's heart problem (there is no heart problem) which again i didnt make a fuss about until i heard that on the week that they said they couldnt make it yet again, they were hosting a god damn party!!! I told Alex that i thought their attitude towards me and my family was very insulting and he understood but he said that his parents were jerks and i shouldnt pay any attention to them. So I let that one slide yet again... 3 years ago when Alex decided to start his own buisness we were in a real bad financial situation and we couldnt really afford to rent anymore so we asked if we could stay at their summer house for 2 years until the buisness was up and running. My parents offered their house to us and were willing to move to the beach house but Alex didnt want to be a live in husband so i didnt press matters. His parents as was to be expected were not happy with us moving there and his mom kept ccomplaining that we would ruin her decorating and crap like that. In the end they let us but for the whole year we were there they were complaining about everything you could imagine. while I was there i fell pregnant with Electra. They seemed to suddenly turn around and started to be more warm towards us. When i lost Electra they went back to their old ways. While i was recovering both physically and mentally from giving birth to my dead child i got complaints that my hair was clogging the drain, that our computer was disrupting the aesthetics of the dining room and shit like that. 2 months later when i lost my son and was close to loosing my mind my FIL gave me grief about not joining them for dinner or that i wasnt cleaning up after us and a whole lot of crap. I finally lost it and aksed my boss for a loan so that i could leave their place and rent something near my family. Luckily he gave me the money as we got out of there. When i finally had Hero they again seemed very excited but after i brought her home i realised they werent that keen on getting to know her. We live a ten minute drive from them and they came to visit her like 3 times the whole winter. I told Alex about this and again he said that they are jerks and that i shouldnt bother. I said that i dont wanna loose it with them but if they carry on like this one day i will. So this weekend they invited us to their beach house, my SIL wand her new baby was there too. They were all over her son and her (by the way i have plenty crazy SIL stories to share from this weekend) and they didnt really spend any time with Hero. I felt sad and more sad by the fact that Hero didnt even recognize them and was always hiding behind my legs when they were around. Anyway, i aksed my mil what she was planning for meals so that if it was something not suitable for Hero then i would prepare her meals myself. She said that she wanted to handle the food and that i shouldnt worry about it. So i told her that Hero eats around 1 pm after we come back from the beach and has a shower after which she has her nap. Yesterday we get back from the beach and i aske Alex to get her food ready while i went to give her a bath. My MIL who was with my nephew (crazy SIL and BIL) were out then told me she had not yet started on lunch as she had her hands full with the baby. I freaked out as i had nothing as a back up but decided to let it go and went downstairs to get her bathed and to warm some milk for her. In the meantime Alex told his parents that its not right not thinking of Hero and worrying only about the baby. They said that these are Vicky's words and that once again i was overreacting. I started to loose it as i could hear their conversation! I put Hero down for her nap and Alex begged me to come upstairs and have lunch with them without causing a scene. I stupidly agreeed but said to him that if they say something inapropriate that i would loose it. As i predicted they starte dthe minute i went up. Crazy SIL started by saying that we should all get more organised now that there are 2 babies and my FIL said it was my fault for not reminding them. I lost it and told my SIL to shut her gob as she has nothing to do with anything and then i told my in laws that I have every right to think they dont care about Hero as they never visit and the one time they had a chance to show us that they care about her they thought it was ok to let her go hungry as they had the new baby to worry about. I then got up and left and they were yelling after me that i was neurotic and out of line. Anyway thats what happened, anyone who thinks i was out of order please tell me cause i need to know what you guys would do in my shoes...


----------



## pregoinnorge

Oh man Vicky! That's terrible! First of all I cannot believe the way they treated you while you were going through your losses. That's just evil. I think it was time they heard how you really feel and I'm glad that you have Alex more on your side now. I would be livid to see such blatant favoritism going on like that. 
On the plus side it's not like you see them that often anyway, but it's sad that Hero doesn't have much of a relationship with them. I'm sure the clever disco girls can give you some good advice:) I'm reading a book now called Crucial Confrontations at the moment but I'm not far enough in to say whether I can recommend it yet. I really struggle with this stuff too..

Hi everyone else! Haven't properly caught up yet but I have a whining little girl and a dog staring me down so I guess it's walk time:)


----------



## roonsma

You were absolutely correct in what you told them. I'm amazed by what you've put up with before this. I hope Alex backs you up on this one :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I'm sorry you have to deal with Monster-In-Laws. They really seem to be a work of art. It's one thing for them to not like you, but to take it out on Hero is disgusting. I don't think you were out of line, it sound like this was comging for a long time. I hope they can see inappropriate they are being, but by the sounds if it they don't really care. 

AFM, I spend the day at L&D yesterday. Just before my appointment I had HUGE gush of blood. I went to the appointment thinking I had just lost my mucous plug, but the nurse freaked out when she saw how much was there and rushed me into L&D. They were concerned that I was having a placental abruption, so they gave me an u/s, hooked me up to all the monitoring machines and drew a bunch of blood. Luckily, there was no indication of an abruption. The baby looked great, my contractions were small and inconsistent and my cervix was long and closed. They have no idea where the blood is coming from. The best guess is that it's an old blood clot behind my cervix (some of it was dark and old blood) or it was my mucous plug. By the time I left, the bleeding had stopped. I got home about and hour later, went to the bathroom and another huge gush came out. Luckily it stopped again immediately, so I didn't have to go back to L&D, but if it happens again today, I'll be back in and they might even induce me.


----------



## vickyd

Round that sounds like a fucking scary experience...Hope that was it hun and theres no more blood or anything to stress you out these last couple of weeks..

Thanks for your opinions girls, i really beleive that i am in the right but my mom who i like to call "the swiss embassador" thinks i should apologise for my outburst and calmly explain to them why i lost my temper. I cannot at this point justify to myself any sort of apology or any reason to go over there ever again. Obviously i will never ask Alex to stop seeing his family and if they wish to see Hero i will personally make sure to make Alex take her for a visit.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- Your in-laws seem very rude and obnoxious! There is no way I would have kept my cool as long as you have. I tend to be more emotional and take everything to heart so I would have lost it with them a long time ago. It made me so mad reading about how they treated you during your losses and the way they overlook Hero:growlmad:. It is one thing not to like you but to treat their own granddaughter like that is absolutely horrible. 

I am interested in the crazy SIL stories as well. That one is a piece of work I guess she takes after her parents!

Allie- that is disgusting and highly unprofessional! 

I was hoping for an inspirational first movie experience as well but Penny had other ideas! :dohh:I was so sure it would go great since she is usually so well behaved in public. The next day Tim & I took her to the Heart Walk and she was a little angel. She was just smiling away and had a great time. Im thinking that the quiet movie setting wasnt keeping her entertained enough. 

Round- all the blood would have freaked me out! Im glad everything was ok with you and baby boy. Could it have been your mucus plug and your bloody show?


----------



## Round2

hoping:) said:


> Round- all the blood would have freaked me out! Im glad everything was ok with you and baby boy. Could it have been your mucus plug and your bloody show?

That's what I thought it was, but according to all the doctors and nurses I saw yesterday, it was way too much blood for that. But who knows, I was still on blood thinners up until yesterday, so perhaps it was just exagerated from that.

Regardless, I really think this guy is coming soon. My belly has totally dropped. Everytime I walk, I feel like he's going to fall out of me!

I'm feeling kind of sad that this will probably be my last few days of ever being pregnant.


----------



## hoping:)

I forgot you were still on blood thinners! I'm sure it had something to do with the amount of blood. My prediction is you will be showing off pictures of your LO by the end of the weekend:thumbup:. Are you on leave from work now? Enjoy every minute of these last few days. I know that I still occasionally miss my bump and feeling Penny's movements. I loved having her all to myself. 

Speaking of movements... do any of you new mommies ever get fantom kicks? I thought this was absurd when I first read about them but a couple of months after I had Penny I felt kicks like I used to when I was pregnant. It was so strange and eery! I still get it occasionally which is crazy:wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Omg Round, that sounds so scary! I hope the bleeding is done now! I'm so relieved to hear he's ok! And so are you. Take it really easy. 

Hoping, phantom kicks? That's bizarre! I wonder if I'll feel them. Right now it's the real thing. 

Vicky, I just woke up and am lying in bed typing with one hand. So for now, my short answer is that you didn't overreact. I'll write my longer answer when I'm up and have two free hands. 

Tim is sick with the flu and a cold. He slept on the couch last night and is staying home from work. I feel bad, but it's bad timing. I need him to be taking care of me, not the other way around!


----------



## NatoPMT

The problem with losing your temper even in a tiny way is that for people who are manipulative, it then becomes about the loss of temper, rather than the reason you lost your temper. Part of me thinks that if you apologise for losing your temper, then that validates to the in laws that an apology was necessary and you were in the wrong, even if the apology is nothing to do with the situation as a whole

Calling you neurotic for worrying about your daughter having something to eat deserves an apology but they wont apologise for that

I'm not being very helpful regarding how to smooth it over, but actually i think this needs to come to a head..however, they clearly arent going to understand your point of view, and as they are a group then its easy to justify to each other and therefore will validate their behaviour in discussing it together. 

It's a massive shame for Hero that she has a set of grandparents like this but i truly believe that them not being in her life is better than them potentially damaging her self esteem by blatantly favouring her cousin. My grandfather hated me, he said my mother had an affair because i have green eyes and everyone else has brown eyes. I dont know how their behaviour will affect Hero, but it wont be positive. 

I dont think that you or Hero will lose any quality of family life in stepping back for a while until you have decided with a bit of distance how you want to tackle this. Alex is a different matter. He seems to understand their shortcomings, but i would discuss with him how, now hero is getting older, they might impact her if this carries on. 

I personally dont think that family should have carte blanche to treat you how they see fit, you are supposed to be part of a unit and if you aren't treated that way, your life is better without them. I know it might be different in Greece, but whoever damages you is not worth having around, even if they are blood. 

Ideally you would be able to fit some common ground in the fact you have their grand daughter, but i am pretty disgusted at how they have behaved towards her. They shouldnt treat you that way but you are a grown up and dont really care, your baby is impressionable and vulnerable. You are who Hero is cared for by, so they have less impact, but any impact of that much negativity is unacceptable. 

Rounders, big hug - that sounds terrifying. How do you feel about an induction? If you can get to 37 weeks then you are effectively full term. Did they say what grade the placenta was? i forget the way they measure it now, is it 1, 2 and 3 or somert? 

hoping, did you see your fb challenge from Eloise to Penny? 

hope all is well for everyone x


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> I forgot you were still on blood thinners! I'm sure it had something to do with the amount of blood. My prediction is you will be showing off pictures of your LO by the end of the weekend:thumbup:. Are you on leave from work now? Enjoy every minute of these last few days. I know that I still occasionally miss my bump and feeling Penny's movements. I loved having her all to myself.
> 
> Speaking of movements... do any of you new mommies ever get fantom kicks? I thought this was absurd when I first read about them but a couple of months after I had Penny I felt kicks like I used to when I was pregnant. It was so strange and eery! I still get it occasionally which is crazy:wacko:

me me i do!! they are really obvious and I've even discussed them with people - when i get them in my sleep i think i am still pregnant. I never thought i'd miss being pregnant, but they kicks make me think i really do miss her thumping around in there.


----------



## Round2

Yay Nato is back! Nato is back!!! I agree with everything you said to Vicky. 

Hoping, I got phantom kicks after I had Maddy and even after my losses.

Nato, I didn't get a placenta grade. Actually, I'd never heard of it till now. They did say it looked great though. I'm not too afraid of the possiblity of an induction. TBH, I really hate this ticking time bomb feeling and would welcome the idea of a planned birth. I don't deal well with spontanity....especially this time around when I have to worry about Maddy when the time comes too.


----------



## NatoPMT

haha 

Lets hope you arent a ticking bomb, if the blood was an old clot then you certainly aren't, but the bleed has given you reason enough to feel like that so I'm glad that if they think he's better off making his way out into the world then you would be happy with that. i think i would too. You're so very close that I doubt it would have an impact on him so better to have him safe with you. 37 weeks is considered full term so every day takes him closer to that, but i doubt on the stroke of midnight at 37 weeks everything is fine, he's already fine. 

As long as the placenta looks good, then its not an abruption so that means the bleed wasnt an abruption, even if that thought is weighing on you. 

Im excited, we will have baby boy rounders to coo over!!


----------



## vickyd

Nato you pretty much summed up my feelings on what happened lol!!!
I should'nt have lost my temper because thats the only thing they got out of the whole situation...That "how dare she speak to us in that tone" bullshit...However, im pretty sure that even if i said it in a more civil way they still would not get it and would end up calling me neurotic anyway. I need to sit down with Alex after a couple of weeks and see how we will deal with this situation. I need a break from them and i dont know how long that will last.

Ok here are a few crazy SIL stories from the weekend:
1. Its 2 pm, sun is fucking schorching on the patio where we were having lunch. No shade anywhere. She decides its time to breastfeed. She brings out baby from where he was napping and places him on her breast. The sun is blinding his eyes and most likely will burn his head. Everyone tells her she needs to take him inside and feed him where its cooler. Her responce " He enjoys the company and feeds better around people, mom can you and Tasos (her husband) hold this place mat over his head while he eats?". They dutifully held one side of the placemat each at an angle over his head for the 1 hour she had him ON EACH BREAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Next story in a couple of hours.....


----------



## heart tree

Finally dressed and had breakfast and so much chatter. Honestly everything Nato said was what I was thinking as well. I don't think losing your temper was particularly helpful, but on the other hand, given the history, it was bound to happen. And no matter how you handled it, the outcome would have been the same. In some ways, I think it was good that it boiled over like this because the severity of the relationship with them will become blatantly obvious now. They may never see your side of it unfortunately. If anyone is going to get them to come around, I think it has to be Alex. But I wouldn't hold my breath. Their behavior and attitude towards you go very deep. I think the only way they will want to repair the relationship is when they realize they aren't seeing Hero. But that might not be enough of an impetus. 

I think distance is appropriate. You need space to cool down. It's also a good thing to keep Hero from their toxic behavior. Not only are they favoring her cousin, they are also saying negative things about her mother. That isn't healthy for her to be around. She is already showing signs of distress around them as she's hiding behind you. She perceives something is amiss. As she gets older, it will only get worse. Perhaps some distance will give everyone some much needed perspective. 

I think a good, long talk is important to have with Alex. He's in a tricky position. I do believe there are two sides to every argument. When you talk to him, it's important not to make him feel like he can only be on your side. It sounds like you already know that. You aren't going to try and force him to stay away from them. That's good. That would cause a lot of arguments between the two of you. There are parts of the strained relationship that you might be able to take responsibility for. If you can think of an example or two of times that you might not have acted appropriately and tell him about those times, he will be less likely to get defensive when you are pointing out the things that they have done. 

Oh and your SIL is completely nuts!

Nato, so good to see you pop in. Loving all the pics on FB. Those cheeks definitely rival Penny's!.


----------



## hoping:)

Yay! I'm glad you are back, Nato! I have not seen the FB challenge from Eloise to Penny. I'm stuck at work and will have to wait to look at it when I get home. I'm sure it will be good:haha: I thought the video you posted on FB of Eloise tooting was hilarious. It was surreal to also hear your voice... I love your accent! American's have such boring accents. 

Vicky- thanks for sharing the SIL story. She is definitely a product of her environment and off her rocker. Alex seems pretty normal compared to the rest of his family... how did he escape their crazy ways? Nato and Hearty gave you some great advise and insight. Keep the crazy SIL stories coming!

I'm glad I'm not the only one I know with the fantom kicks. It freaked me out the first time and half the time I can put my hand on my tummy and actually feel them!:shock: Is there a reason why this happens?


----------



## vickyd

Hearty thanfully Alex agrees with me and thinks I have ever right to feel the way I do. I confided in him very recently about things they have said or done to me over the years which at the time I kept quiet about so that I would'nt have to put him on the spot. However, he wants this whole thing to just go away and for us to be able to be in the same house on the weekends cause their summer house is much bigger than my parent's is and we essentially have our own apartment compared to a small bedroom at my parents. Also his father is pretty old and I guess he doesnt want to cause him any grief in case it increases his blood pressure or something.. 

Hoping i get the occasional flutter still almost 1.5 years later lol!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls.
Vicky, sorry to hear about your fall out. I too agree that it's a good thing that it's come to a head, hopefully you are able to sort things out from here, but a break for you to calm down and think about what you want to do sounds like a good plan. It's good that Alex is on your side. Maybe he can act as a bit of a go between after a few weeks and explain things from your point of view. I think they are bang out of order and I would be furious too! 

Your SIL sounds like a total nutter!

Mal's Dad has never even met Charlotte yet, and doesn't seem interested in her at all. Didn't even come to her christening. It's very hurtful, but like my Dad said, it's him missing out on so much. His Dad is a very strange individual and makes little effort with Mal even. Things would have been very different if his Mum was still alive. I feel a bit sad for Charlotte, but my parents more than make up for it and adore her and Mal's sisters are pretty good at seeing her, so balls to him!

Round, it sounds like baby Rounders will be on his way very soon! I'm so excited for you! :happydance: The bleed sounds terrifying though, bless you.

Sassy so sorry to hear about your little fella. You must be so worried for him. Keep us updated.

Funny you should mention phantom kicks, I thought I felt one in the bath the other day.

Hearty, hope Tim recovers quickly so he can take care of you! :haha:

AFM It was so sweet watching all the kids in my village dancing around the maypole yesterday and running around at the sports day. That will be my little poppet in a few years! I put a little jubilee baby gro and a hat on her and she loved all the celebrations.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky you were 100% in the right, good for you for speaking up and you have nothing to apologise for!x


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone I've been reading but havent had a chance to respond Im back home now and Benjamin is playing so thought Id take a few moments to say hello.

Hoping, Sugar and Vicky thank you so much for your kind words it really helped me and your all right I shouldnt let it get to me and shouldnt question my relationship with Benjamin as I know its strong. The proof at how crap my hv is is shes indentifed me but hasnt bothered contacting me to see how we're doing. I am going to investigate if theres anyway I can have a different hv as dont feel comfortable with her. 

Sugar sounds like you had a fab jubliee we really enjoyed the weekend made me very proud to be british.

Round that sounds so scary but glad all is ok and Im so exicted for you not long to go.

Hoping I am so glad you mentioned that I've expereinced phantom kicks but thought it was all in my head I mentioned it to steve and he thought I was a bit crazy :haha: glad its not just me.

Sassy Im so sorry about Zac hope you get an appointment for today and everything is aright I can only imgaine how scary it all is massive :hugs:

Amy yay for a girls night out I havent had one yet I should organise one and yay to your hubby coming home thats going to be great for you :thumbup:

SM so lovely to see you Adam is a cutie.

Nato so lovely to see you how are you?

Vicky first of well done on the bonus at work so proud of you and secondly oh my god at your inlaws I was reading your post in shock I cant believe they have treated you the way they have and Im disgusted by it and then I read about poor Hero I cant get my head round it to not like you for whatever crazy reasons they have is one thing but to not see Hero and favour her cousin makes me so cross they are totally out of order. I think lossing your temper may not of been the best thing to do but to be honest I think you've been a saint to not lose it before I think I would of. The girls have given you great advice Im really pleased to hear that Alex is supporting you. A break sounds like a good idea you need some space from them maybe Alex can talk to them and make them understand how you feel. As far as your sil wtf what a nutter Im shocked that her husband and mil would stand there holding a mat over lo head while she fed him seriously!!!!!

Afm: we had a great jubille weekend at my parents Benjamin has been as good as gold and loved being at home we went to see one of the beacons being lit monday night which was fantastic Benjamin loved it then we came home and watched the concert which we had recorded. We're back home now and have a quite day mainly because its wet and miserable but also because Im having my first AF since having Benjamin and oh my god its hurts :cry: My baby is now 10 months cant believe how quickly the last few months have gone :cloud9:


----------



## vickyd

Happy ten months Benjamin!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

The SIL's poor baby. What a lovely role model



heart tree said:


> Not only are they favoring her cousin, they are also saying negative things about her mother. That isn't healthy for her to be around. .
> 
> Nato, so good to see you pop in. Loving all the pics on FB. Those cheeks definitely rival Penny's!.

Thank you!

The point above (not about me being back, about negative things about Hero's mummy) is really important. 

Parents of divorced children often see and hear negative things said by their parents about the other parent. This is SO damaging. If Hero's grandparents make it clear, either explicitly or implicitly that her mother is neurotic, not good enough, not deserving of being in the family, or just bad in their opinion, a child's effective reaction to this is 'well, i am half of my mother, so does that make me half bad too'? 

A child needs to be nurtured in a loving environment, and they cant provide that. I am being more dismissive of them and less diplomatic than hearty was because i have been subject to this crap the whole of my life, and it does touch a nerve with me as I have had my grandparents dislike me, my grandparents dislike my mother and my mother HATES my father, my father dislikes my mother. So the message i got when i was growing up was that i was all bad. Not even half. And i really did play to that role. You dont want a teenager like me (i say that flippantly as Hero is not in the same predicament i was, but you just cant predict the effects negative family relationships will have on a child)....but that also goes for you too to try not to demonstrate your feelings towards them in Hero's presence. 

If Alex is reluctant, the only thing i can think of is not rewarding their negative behaviour. Like how you train a dog. Dont engage with it at all. Assume you are on your own so to speak, so don't give them the power by allowing them to make hero's lunch then not do it. Always have a discreet back up. If they make a negative comment, turn to someone else with a breezy change of subject so they dont get the reward of seeing your reaction or you trying in whatever way to redeem or defend yourself. Sounds like youve pretty much had to do that up till now, so its a case of keeping the power and control out of their hands. 

Hi hopesy! My voice is dreadful. I speak in a higher voice when i talk to Weezy, but i normally sound like a fishwife. Or a foghorn as my mum used to say. Any teeth appearing yet? 

Sugar: i think about seeing Eloise as a little girl, running around and chattering too, I'm glad shes just a little baby for now though, it will all go too quickly

Hi Sassy, hope all is well in two baby land!

AFM: Since christmas, I have now lost 16lbs of the 28lbs i had to lose. I am now below pre-pregnancy weight and have 12 more to get to pre-mc weight. I still cant do up my old jeans though, but they now get past my behind. 

Yesterday Eloise went completely mental, she's always a bit mental, but last night she went completely la la. She was shrieking, and squealing and bouncing around, but it was the wild eyed look on her face that really got me, she was manic. It was so funny, every time she hears any beat, or a voice singing she goes into a frenzy of jumping and squealing. I clap my hands and say 'dance, dance' dance' dance' and she starts bouncing up and down in time, she even does it to police sirens. Then she drained her bottle like it was a shot and then hit the wall, fell face down, comatose. She's a Libran and this morning was the transit of Venus across the sun, so I blame that.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Hoping, Sugar and Vicky thank you so much for your kind words it really helped me and your all right I shouldnt let it get to me and shouldnt question my relationship with Benjamin as I know its strong. The proof at how crap my hv is is shes indentifed me but hasnt bothered contacting me to see how we're doing. I am going to investigate if theres anyway I can have a different hv as dont feel comfortable with her.
> 
> Sassy Im so sorry about Zac hope you get an appointment for today and everything is aright I can only imgaine how scary it all is massive :hugs:
> 
> SM so lovely to see you Adam is a cutie.
> 
> Vicky first of well done on the bonus at work
> 
> Afm: we had a great jubille weekend at my parents Benjamin has been as good as gold and loved being at home we went to see one of the beacons being lit monday night which was fantastic Benjamin loved it then we came home and watched the concert which we had recorded. We're back home now and have a quite day mainly because its wet and miserable but also because Im having my first AF since having Benjamin and oh my god its hurts :cry: My baby is now 10 months cant believe how quickly the last few months have gone :cloud9:

I've missed so much! 

Happy 10 months to BabyBenjy! Soon I'll have to stop calling him BabyBen

I didnt see your post about the HV but I'm already annoyed with her just from reading the above

Im fine thanks Luce x


----------



## vickyd

Nato for now my plan of action is not to see them for a couple of weeks. I know my limits and am pretty sure that ill be waiting for a snide remark from them to blow up all over again. I should have reacted to them earlier or to each occasion as it happened. Now there is too much baggage and ive crossed over. If Alex wants his parents to know Hero he can start doing something about it. If not so be it, i have enough problems of my own without trying to make them see what they are doing. In the end it will be their loss. Hero is adored by all my family and they will overcompensate for the lack of from Alex's side.

Nato i think maybe your pelvic region has not shrunk to its original form. I was suprised that although i hadnt lost my pregnancy pounds after a year i somehow managed to one fit back into my pre-pregnancy jeans. My sister who saw me in a bikini this weekend said that my original body shape is emerging again. However, i have been eating too much the past week, a combination of AF and crazy SIL for 4 days pushed me into junk food madness...


----------



## NatoPMT

I think 2 weeks is bloody generous. 

That might be the case, so in addition to that, there is a lot of fat in the way, squidging up over my waistband when i try and do the buttons up. I might need to be lighter than before to get them up now. 

My hips could actually do with being a bit wider, id be in better proportion if they were - i look like ive carried a baby in my thighs for 9 months.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Just a quick update on Zac, been at the hospital today and have to go back at 08:30 for further testing. They suspected enlarged/fused vertebra in his spine but an x-ray showed it is perfect, the lump is between his spine and skin so tomorrow he'll have scans etc to try to find out what it is. 

He's knackered bless him, he's been poked and prodded all day, his little hands are black from his blood tests :-(

Hope you're all ok.xx


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy:hugs: I hope the next set of tests prove that he is perfect and he won't have to keep going through tests. Pleas keep us updated. Poor little guy:hugs:

Lucy- Happy 10 months to Ben!!! The 1st AF is the worst. I hope the next one isn't too rough on you.

Nato- foghorn:haha: I can't imagine that! My voice goes high when I am talking to Penny as well:dohh: I loved the cheek rivalry picture... she is just so darn cute!


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh sassy, Im sorry to hear about Zac needing tests, poor little fella - love to you all x


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> Nato- foghorn:haha: I can't imagine that! My voice goes high when I am talking to Penny as well:dohh: I loved the cheek rivalry picture... she is just so darn cute!

That was her face when i told her about Penny. She aint happy, but she's still cute!


----------



## vickyd

Oh Sass poor Zac....I hope tomorrow is the last of it....Give him tons of cuddles from me!


----------



## Jaymes

Hope baby Zac doesn't have to go through too much more before they figure it out. :( :hug:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Sassy, what an ordeal. I'm glad to hear his vertebrae is ok. I hope they figure out what the lump is and can easily treat it. Will be thinking of you and Zac. xoxo


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy will be thinking of you and Zac tomorrow :hugs:

Thanks hoping I've always suffered painful periods but I guess after 18 months without them I forgot how bad they could be. Luckily Benjamin has been good as gold today so Ive been able to take it easy we are off out tomorrow to little explorers.

Nato I know hes getting so grown up now think I'll still be calling him babyben when hes 18 :haha:


----------



## Dazed

Poor baby Zac, hope tomorrow goes smooth for you :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- I hope everything went ok with Zac's test:hugs:

How is everyone? It is super quite in here. 

AFM- I had my first BNB meetup yesterday and it was a success! Jaymie and her family are lovely:D If you have us on your facebook you probably saw the cute picture of B and Penny.

I hope everyone has a good weekend:thumbup:


----------



## Jaymes

Thanks! We had a great time with you and Penny! She really is so much tinier than she looks online! LOL!

We went to the sand dunes today, I have a picture posted on FB. Lexi LOVED playing in the sand, and there was a stream that went through it, she had so much fun suiting in the water and kicking her little feet! It was adorable! I met a woman there who was due on the same day as me, she was also having a boy and was about as large as me around the middle. She was a little shorter than me, not so easy of a task, I'm pretty short! We had fun and I'm hoping no one is burned...


----------



## Allie84

Oh, fun, I've always wanted to do the sand dunes but haven't done it (also haven't gone up Pikes Peak despite living in the Springs for 10 years).

Glad the meet up was a success! I will hopefully be meeting Hoping in a little over a month. :thumbup:

Sassy, thinking of you. :hugs:

I haven't read back more than this page...and I'm off to do homework while Alistair naps. Le sigh. We're taking him to the pool tonight which I'm very excited about!


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- lol:D like I told you... the cheeks throw everyone off:haha: I'm glad you guys liked the sand dunes. I'll have to check out FB when I get home. 

Allie- Yes! We will for sure have to get together:D


----------



## LucyJ

How is everyone? Hope you've all had a good weekend its been wet and miserable here really wouldnt know its June so we've had a quite weekend. Starting thinking about what to do for Benjamins birthday. Did a bit of shopping and had a look at dresses for my brothers wedding which is in Nov so got plenty of time tried a beautiful dress on may have been a bit over the top for their simple wedding and was definitely over budget :dohh: note to self always check price tag before trying on.

Benjamins top two teeth have popped through they took their sweet time and caused him a lot of pain poor baby. He's back to his normal mischevious self today. 

Hoping gald you had a great time Jaymes saw the pic of B and penny together so cute.


----------



## heart tree

So jealous of the B&B meet up! We need more of them. 2 girls on my PAL thread are moving to California, so I might have a meet up in my future.

Lucy, I want pics the dress you end up choosing for the wedding. I can't imagine fitting into anything but an oversized sack these days!

Allie, what homework do you have? Are you back in school?

Just had a cervix check and growth scan today. It went great. Here's a link to the post I wrote about it in my journal. Don't feel like re-writing it. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-blooming-after-4-losses-94.html#post18792245

My weekend was good. I went to a cloth diapering class on Saturday and am now pretty decided on what cloth diapers I'm going with. I'm really excited about it! I did manage to catch Tim's cold and so ended up feeling crappy on Saturday and Sunday. I think I'm turning the corner though. I hope so. Being sick and 32 weeks pregnant is no fun at all.

Hope everyone is doing well!! xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls!!

Hearty, glad you had a great scan! 32 weeks, WOW!!! Love the 3D photo. They always look distorted, don't worry about mixed up sperm lol. We had tons of 3D scans with Alistair and while there is some resemblence, there was definitely distortion. I'm glad you're feeling better, and hope Tim is in tip top shape to wait on you. I promise I will make time next time I'm in the Bay area visiting my sister to see you and your little girl! 

Homework...yes, I'm taking some undergrad psych courses that I had signed up for so I could start the School Psych program in the fall. However, upon careful consideration I've decided the program is most definitely not more me. I would need to take some additional math prereqs including College Algebra and Stats, and well, I know any career that requires College Algebra is not for me. I'm still taking the classes though; hopefully they will apply to whatever I do decide to pursue which will probably still be in the education field.

Lucy, yay for Ben cutting some more teeth! Do you have a photo of a link to the dress? Did you buy it or are you holding out for something cheaper. Hope the weather's cleared up some.

Vicky, I love your SIL stories. They always crack me up. So sorry you're having in-law drama. :( Hope things are going better? :hugs: 

Round, thinking of you! Is it possible you have a baby? No updates this weekend? I hope if there's no baby you have been laying around with your feet up....

Nato, well done on the weight loss! How'd you do it? Any tips for a fatty who is now weighing more than prepregnancy weight? Very sad! I joined weight watchers but I can't seem to do the tracking very well. It's a lot work and I have very, very little time. And lots of excuses apparently. Oh, Eloise sounds like a hoot. I could picture her bouncing and crashing out lol. Alistair gets VERY hyper and excited and full of squeals sometimes. Over random things. It's hilarious! I wish I could post video on here...I have video of him in hysterics over a plastic bag.


Hope everyone is doing great. :) :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I uploaded the video to YouTube to show you guys. My camera work is shoddy on my phone, but I just had to film it because I found his reaction hilarious.

Babies find the most random things funny. :) And he's definitely laughing not crying. He's just beyond sense with laughter.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-dTOogkwUY


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie, that is hilarious!!! One of my favorite things ever is a laughing baby. Tim just watched it with me and we both had a good laugh. Thanks for making my night more cheerful!


----------



## Round2

OMG Allie, that's hilarious!! The best sound in the world is a gigglying baby. Love it!

Nato, you skinny minnie! Congrats. You're doing fabulous.

Lucy, yes please post a pic.

Hearty, your little girl is beautiful. Sounds like things are going perfectly. So happy for you.

AFM, less that a week to go. Had my appointment yesterday and the plan is to check my cervix on Monday then I'll be induced within 48 hours if I've dilated at all. My doc is pretty confident I will have dilated since I've given birth already. So far no more bleeding or contractions so I'm thinking he's going to wait till the induction.

It's so unnerving knowing that I could be giving birth next week. The anxiety is definately building. It's feels weird this time, I'm excited, but I'm also so aware of what is to come. I also feel a little sentimental that this is my last pregnancy and that my baby making/growing days are over.


----------



## Jaymes

Allie - That was HILARIOUS! I <3 it! & Boo to homework!!

Rounders - EEEK! That is so exciting!

Nato - WAY TO GO!

Hearty - sorry you're not feeling well!

AFM - Not a whole lot going on, MIL is driving me nuts and I am back to work more often, not something I want to be doing right now. Sports supplements and Pregnancy don't go well together.


----------



## SMFirst

Round - exciting for you!!

Heart tree - glad you got a good scan. Which cloth diapers will you be using? We use cd but I just have a variety. My fav are totsbots though

Allie - super cute video :)

Well one way I learned to drop weight quick is to catch a stomach bug - DH and I were both sick at the same time last week, had to call in mil to help watch the baby!


----------



## NatoPMT

Loved the meet up pics but feel extremely unhappy that there is an ocean in the way

Allie, will watch the video when weezy wakes up, i want full volume and shes on the floor curled up round my feet like a little sausage dog

You wont like the answer. I have given up all processed sugar, so nothing white (not even a sneaky crumpet), no juice (I used to have about 3 glasses of grapefruit a day) and no biscuits or cakes. Obviously. Nothing else has changed so I think i had a bit of a sugar problem, the pains in my joints have gone and my bloodshot eye has gone, both of which i think were inflammation which sugar causes. Im still having loads of fruit, but you are allowed 90g of fruit sugar a day as it doesnt do the same damage as refined sugar. I am now confined to leggings, maternity pants too big, old jeans still refusing to do up

oo hang on baby sausage dog is awake, be back soon


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty-LOVE the scan picture! She is going to be such a cutie pie! Like Allie said... 3D pictures are often distorted. Penny's ultrasounds look just like her but squished. In one picture I was convinced she had a deformed ear and 6 fingers on one hand:dohh: I hope you start feeling better:flower:

Allie- ADORABLE! I love when they do that:cloud9: When Penny is hysterically laughing people think she is crying was well! Good luck with the homework!

Round- Oh my gosh! You are soooo close to meeting your little man!

Jaymes- I have been meaning to ask you... what brand do you guys make? I want to find some to I can try it out:thumbup:

SM- I'm glad you are over the flu. Being sick and having to take care of a baby is the worst! Its good your MIL could help

Nato- GOOD FOR YOU!:happydance: ALL that crap is bad for you but I don't see the harm in treating your self every so often to help motivate you to keep going. Make sure you are drinking lots of water and including fiber in your diet:thumbup:
.
AFM- Last night was the first night Penny slept through the night in months:happydance: She went down at 9pm and was up just before 7 am:D I really hope it continues. Also... My baby and DH surprised me at work with flowers:cloud9: It has been a good day!


----------



## NatoPMT

hha allie thats ace. I especially like his little laugh at the end when you have stopped 'mummy, dont stop'. Im with you on the No Maths rule. 

Hearty - great news! AND only 52 days to go, you are so doing this. How are you feeling about the birth, do you have a plan? 

Rounders, holy crap, no 52 days for you!!! what is it about whats to come that youre anxious about, the birth itself or having a newborn? I know you say youre a bit sad, but even better is that you have your family - i think sassy said something similar but more along the lines of thank zeus I dont have to do _that_ again. I never, ever thought id miss pregnancy, but the whole phantom kicking thing says i must - i can sympathise. 

Hi S&M! glad youre doing well. Best diet i ever went on was salmonella. 

only read this page so not sure what lucy photos we have to see, but i still wanna see them


----------



## NatoPMT

Lucky girl hoping, i saw the fb pic. You deserve it. 

The only thing i miss is grapefruit juice. I am not craving sugar in the slightest - i have lots of green tea and water and i am the Chickpea/Lentil/Bean Queen so no probs for fibre. I also have porridge for breakfast again instead of commercial ceral which was just easy when eloise was little. I have it with sultanas, cinnamon and nutmeg which is like rice pudding for breakfast. ace. 

No treats for Nato. None. Didnt even have any birthday cake, i gave it all away. 

<puritanface>

Well done penny lace for sleeping so well! were you still bringing her into your bed? Eloise still crashes in my bed usually from about 6am now so we get to lie in until 8.30am. Just the odd night sleeping through turns into every night pretty soon. Go penny.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nato do you have any good lentil recipes? Luca loves them and because he's milk free and doesn't seem to like meat much he lives the life of a hippy vegan!


----------



## heart tree

SM, I'm going to use the Gro-Via system. It is a waterproof shell that has cotton inserts you can snap in, or biodegradable disposable inserts. I'll use the disposable inserts when traveling. At night I'm going to use Fuzzibuns. They are the same size as Gro-Via and for extra support, you can slip the Gro-Via cotton inserts into the Fuzzibuns pocket for double duty protection. I may try a few other brands, but these two seem to work best for my needs.

Round, I can't believe it's about to happen! I second Nato's questions. What is making you anxious?

Amber, I've been reassured that my girl's photo is distorted. Thanks for telling me a similar story. As much as I love seeing her face, I really can't imagine she'll look much like that. That would be a complete departure of either of our facial features. Unless they really did mix up the sperm during IUI! Congrats on the full night of sleep!

Nato, I'm feeling pretty good about the birth. The plan is to have Tim and my mom there. It's going to be hard to figure out when my mom should come out as she lives 3,000 miles away. I'm hoping to use gas and air to get me through the labor, but I'm not opposed to an epidural. I want to try and labor as much at home as possible. I'd really like to not get induced. And I'm really against taking narcotics. They didn't help me at all when I had them for my first D&C and they can have an effect on the baby. I think I'm feeling more anxious about being prepared. I haven't bought everything that I need. I don't have anything set up in the nursery. I'm kind of slacking in that department. She might have to sleep in a drawer if I don't get my act together.

Well done on the weight loss! Cutting sugar is definitely a good way to do it. Were you drinking the grapefruit juice for EWCM? Might you start drinking it again soon? I can't wait for you to jump back into the TTC madness.


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping - that's awesome penny slept thru the night!

Heart tree- I've heard good things about grovia and I think I have some fuzzibuns myself.. I never tried cloth overnight as several people mentioned its not worth the headache dealing with leaks at 3am but I hope it works for you!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I love the video of Alistair lauging so cute i really believe anyone feeling down should listen to babies laughing it just warms your heart. I was watching it while Benjamin was playing and he stopped to come + have a look and kept on smiling so cute. Good luck with the homework I'm sure you'll be able to use these courses in future jobs/education.

Amanda love the pics of your little girl Im so exicted for you try not to worry about being prepared I wasnt at all and thought he'd end up sleeping in a draw :haha: but you'll have time and people to help get anything you dont have and need. We had to send friends out to buy clothes for Benjamin as everything we had was way to small my mum bought some outfits for him so he had a few bits. Steve got the spare room cleared out and the painting done in 48 hrs but it was a while before we got his room finished and to be honest it still needs some shelves and pics up. It will all come together I promise. Make lists of what you need to and what you need to do. I had lists and my mum and steve went through it to see what they could help with while I was in hospital. The only thing I would say is check the carseat fits in your car as we has a bit of a drama on the day we came home. 

Round Im so exicted for you cant wait to see pics of your little man.

Hoping that is so sweet of dh and penny to send you flowers I saw the pic on fb and they were beautiful. I got some gorgeous roses of steve the other day he just came home with them saying Benjamin had told him to get me some pretty flowers so cute.

Nato you are doing do well I dont think I could cut out sugar maybe I should try this weather doesnt help. Seriously thinking we should book a last minute holiday to somewhere sunny. I havnt sorted out when Im coming up to my mum and dads yet it was meant to be this week and for the weekend as steve is going to a school reunion on friday but its fathers day sunday so thought it would be a bit mean to leave him on his own. Hoping to be up mid july for a week if your about will sort dates this weekend and let you know be lovely to meet up.

SM glad your feeling better and your mil could come and help with Adam.

AFM: I have a pic of me in the dress not the best pic its over budget it was on a last chance to buy and in my head I thought it meant it was in the sale :dohh: I've just found out they've changed the date of the wedding its now going to be the 1st Sept. I have some pics of my little boy as well but will post in a bit as need to check what hes up to as hes gone very quite.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01425.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 15









DSC01426.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Round2

Lucy, you look fabulous! Really, that dress is stunning!

Hoping, what a great feeling. Did she sleep again tonight?

Nato, you've got some killer will power. I'm sitting here stuffing my face with watermelon so that I can forget about the ice cream bars in my freezer. I'm sure I'll end up eating both.

Hearty, don't worry - I didn't finish the nursery until a few weeks ago. I still only have half of my hospital bag packed. A drawer will be fine for the first few weeks.

SM, sorry to hear you guys are all sick. It's going around here too. Hasn't hit me, but everyone else has had the stomach flu.

Re anixety - hmmm what's not to feel anxious about? I'm terrified of something going wrong durring delivery. I'm afraid something is going to be wrong with him after he comes out. I'm afraid of how this is giong to change my relationship with my daughter and my husband. I'm worried that I'll have another colicky baby and have to deal with that along with taking care of Maddy. Don't get me wrong, I'm ecstatic to be meeting my son and starting our life with our family completed. I know how lucky I am to be welcoming my second child to this world and I am eternally grateful for that. I think just being the cusp of all these uncertainties is making me a little crazy. It's weird how different I feel this time. With Maddy I was just delieriously happy and excited. I'm not sure if it's because of my losses or the fact it's not my first baby....but this time I'm just nervous.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- so cute that Ben told Steve to get you flowers. You look beautiful it that dress! I really love the color:thumbup:. 

Round- all those anxieties sound totally normal. My friend was having her 2nd while I was having Penny and her feelings were quite similar to yours. Fear of the unknown is tough especially when you have two (DH & Maddy) other peoples feelings to consider. I really hope your little guy is an easy baby and that Maddy takes to him right away and is a good little helper. My God daughter is always doting on Penny and her little sister. She always wants to be in the action and very readily offers to feed them and help change them or even carry things out to the car for me. Her mom is pregnant with their 3rd and she told her parents they should name it baby Henny (thats what she calls Penny) so we could both have baby Hennys:haha: She also wants to name a cat baby "Henny":dohh:

Afm- Penny slept from 9pm to 5am so not too bad. When I went to check on her she was soaked because she peed through her diaper. Im sure she would have slept longer if she wasnt cold because once I stripped her down she slept in our bed until 7:30. Before she would wake once in the middle of the night usually at 1 am or 4 am so we are making some progress.:thumbup:

Last night I caught Penny on video going from a belly position to a sitting position all by her self! It was too cute! She also can now crawl backwards so I taped that as well and put the videos on FB. Last night she fed herself for the 1st time:D She ate a plum and was so cute burying her little face into it. Im pretty sure the clothes she was wearing are ruined but I was so proud of her!

We surprised Tim with an early fathers day gift. I made him a card with pictures of Penny and I and also a custom made iphone cover that has 3 pictures of us. I want an iphone now so I can make myself one!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Lucy, the dress is beautiful! Love the color and am soooooooo envious of your figure. Any chance you'll have an opportunity to wear it before September?

Round, those fears sound normal to me! It's very surreal having all of these unknowns right around the corner and having no idea what it will be like. But then it somehow comes naturally...it's how we're designed, I guess.

Nato, noooooooooooooooooo. Booooo. I mean, hooray for you, but you're right, I don't like knowing your methods work so well. Haha. I've had the thought that I'm probably full of sugar induced inflammation. I am seriously a sugar fiend. I was going to ask how you dealt with cravings but then I read you don't miss sugar!? Did you struggle at first? I'm feeling so incredibly fat and I'm going to be embarassed to show up at my high school reunion next month looking this large. 

I meant ask, how on earth does Eloise sleep at your feet? Does she fall asleep playing and nap on the floor? Too adorable. 

Hoping, well done Penny!! That's amazing. Our babies are growing up sooooo fast. Love the flowers as well. Do you have any tips or did you do anything differently for Penny to sleep that long?

For the first time last night, Alex slept on the couch because Alistair was not sleeping. He woke up at 2 and SCREAMED whenever we put him down,even after being fed formula, changed, burped, cuddled, nursed twice, given teething tablets and eventually Tylenol in case it was his teeth really bugging him but I have no idea. He was awake and upset from 2-4 for no known reason.


----------



## NatoPMT

Cesca, Luca is a boy after mine own heart. I often just replace meat with lentils in dishes, lasagne, spag bol etc, but Eloise is a bit little for really finding recipes for her yet - I have only given her one lentil dish so far and she threw up badly afterwards. There's lots on the web if you google baby lentil recipes

Luce - you look so tall and elegant! The dress looks absolutely lovely. 

Hearty, i havent seen the extra pics yet, will go and have a look after posting. I wanna see BabyGirlHearty. I think youre right to keep somewhat of an open mind, i was all hypnobirthy for 18 hours before i started threatening people for an epidural. My friend was desperate for an epidural and did the whole thing with gas and air and she is a real wimp. I agree on the opiates. I was hoping i could sneak some pethidine home, but i really agree it should be avoided if possible, as you know, the epidural doesnt affect the baby at all. The grapefruit was just cos i love it. It didnt really do anything for me ewcm wise. It was all about the tea for me, i had loads last week but didnt do sexy, gonna start trying next month i think, not full on, but flippantly, nonchalantly. See how long that lasts. Thanks for the encouragement!

Ach Rounders, no pregnant woman should be denied ice cream. Fact. My take on the anxieties is that it might even help you be more relaxed afterwards, if your expectations are riddled with worry and you are sure it will be hard, then it might be that nothing phases you when he's here. I think discoers are more anxious than the average, and i think it's good to accept and acknowledge that you have them. Don't feel you have to be anything other than how you feel. With Maddy, 'ignorance' was bliss, now you have her to worry about and the journey it took to get you here. 

Now for my anxieties, Penny sounds like she's doing so much more than Eloise!!! Im not worried about Eloise, but worried i am somehow stopping her do stuff by not encouraging her in the right way. I know she's individual etc, but i cant help it. That said, she sleeps and eats brilliantly (apart from my fear of her choking maybe holding her back) 

The sleeping thing sounds like its progressing brilliantly - can we see the video of the sitting up? I will check fb first before i demand they are posted actually

Allie - yes eloise was napping on the floor, which is one giant playpen at the mo. I dont like putting her in her cot at the mo as my monitor has broken so shes napping where ever i am. She is adorable. Very. 

The sugar thing, seriously Allie, I have eaten something, ie chocolate or biscuits or cake 
every day for the last 30 years. It was always on my mind. I could eat a whole packet of biscuits in one go if i put my mind to it. I went cold turkey and the first week was hard, but then it go really easy and i just dont want it now. It has been playing on my mind because of the killer cells and the joint pain, but my skin has lost a few years since i stopped eating sugar too - i really cant recommend it enough if you are a sugar head like me. Now i just have to stop the crack. 

I would say dont worry about the school thing, but i missed a reunion before christmas for a few reasons, my arse being one of them. I can sympathise. 

Just out of interest, stop sugar for a week and see how you feel, if you really dont want to carry on, you know theres an end in sight but by the 7th day, you might not want it anymore. 

Hopefully the 2-4am thing was just a blip. eyes crossed it was.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty just had a look at the scan pic, and it does look distorted. One pic of eloise looked like she was Tubs from the League of Gentlemen (see pic below) and she is the most beautiful thing ive ever seen. 

IF she had a big nose, i have seen so many babies with big features who grow into them. Its actually big featured babies who look best when the rest of their faces catch up.
 



Attached Files:







s1_tubbs.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Allie84

LOL Nato. Hilarious pic of Tubs (whomever he is). Eloise is most definitely a beautiful baby and looks nothing like him. 

I have a feeling stopping sugar would be as good for me as it's been for you. Like you, I have eaten some sort of sugar every single day as long as I can remember. I was raised on junk food, as well (my parents always gave me full sugar pop, processed meals, etc). I can see where eating 'clean' would be good for me. Also, since I'm not a huge meat fan (though not veggie like you...I eat poultry), or a fried food fan, I am aware nearly all of my extra calories come from sweets. When I was on my gestational diabtes diet, I didn't gain much weight in my 3rd tri at all. But without a motivator like a baby in my bellly, it's hard. You've inspired me, though! I'm going to try it!!! I have a chocoate bar on my table right now, though. I will finish that first (hahaha). No, but I seriously want to try).

Alistiar has now napped for 3 hours! Still sleeping. That's probably from being up from 2-4.


----------



## hoping:)

https://https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/cfs-ak-ash4/v/447559/979/303752969717822_51188.mp4?oh=aaf0ae6f3a85e8343bc83754b6fdae10&oe=4FD90720&__gda__=1339623200_da1ed5f18a85c9e9c2595d6705dcc445

Hopefully this works....


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Haven't had a chance to catch up. I spent all night in the hospital monitoring very frequent contractions. Luckily it wasn't labor and the baby is fine. But it was an incredibly traumatic experience for me. I am now spotting red blood from the exams and can barely walk. I wrote the story in my journal here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-blooming-after-4-losses-96.html#post18845219

It's long. Don't feel obligated to read it all. I just wanted to let you know what's happening.


----------



## NatoPMT

Clever girl! 

I showed Eloise, and she launched forwards and fell flat on her face. She can face plant forwards and backwards. And she crabs around a bit, but Penny has another victory to her name. 

Allie, try it for a week - maybe 10 days, i cant remember how long it took to break the habit but i havent eaten any sugar in 2 months now. I double dares ya. I always had wholewheat pasta and brown rice, its just the intravenous biscuits that i had to try really hard to stop

i was going to write 'mm chocolate hobnobs' but i dont even think they are nice now. 

do you have much to lose? hmm, just googled sugar and pcos and the google headlines say there's a definite link. I know it affected my fertility cos of my inflammation and killer cells. Id be interested to see if my killer cells have improved but it might not be that simple. 

do it do it do it


----------



## NatoPMT

oh crap, sorry to hear that hearty, will go and read now - stay strong sweetie.


----------



## hoping:)

I just lost a massive post:growlmad:

hearty- I'm sorry you went through such a scare... I'm off to look at your journal.


i'll try to redo my post later


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I think you should try out Natos suggestion as well It wouldnt hurt. Do you incorporate a good exercise routine along with your healthy eating changes? I know it is tough when you are so busy and want to spend all of your extra time with Alistair Im the same way. The only way I fit in exercise these days is if I make it bonding time for me and Penny. I try to take her on walks and do baby exercises. An 18 lb baby is a good weight. I do squats, sit ups, bench press etc and use her as my weight. She loves it! I hope you can get to a comfortable weight before your reunion. Ive seen your FB pics and you look beautiful but I know the way I look and the way I feel are two different things. We all know what weight we feel our best at. Use your reunion as motivation to get back in shape. You have about a month to go YOU CAN DO IT! 

I didnt do anything new to make her sleep longer she just did it on her own. She slept through the night from about 2-4 months and then 4-7 months she was waking once during the night. Im guessing it was the sleep regression we have all heard so much about! I hope Alistair feels better after his long nap he must have been teething because when you describe him he always sounds like a happy calm baby. 

Nato- you are absolutely correct about them being individuals she will get there in her own time. What really seems to help Penny is having exposure to other babies. A couple times a week she hangs out with some older babies. Does Eloise have any older baby who can show her the ropes and demonstrate how to crawl, pull themselves up etc? One of the areas that Penny is lacking is in the tooth department. She will be 8 months and not a tooth in sight! She may be the only baby with dentures if she doesnt start sprouting them soon.:haha: The no teeth thing makes being adventurous with food a little more difficult. I still give her finger foods but only if they are soft. She can hold the food but still prefers mommy and daddy to hold it while she eats and is even the same with her bottle.

Hearty- Im off to look at your journal. Im so sorry you had such a scare. 

Sorry the link doesn't work... you can ck out the video on FB:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

I agree with hoping Allie that you look fantastic, but i know feeling and looking arent always the same. 

Im doing exercises on the floor with eloise, leg lifts, the plank and stuff, and my arms are too weak to do proper press ups so i do them against the kitchen work surfaces. 

Thanks for the tips....I go to 2 stay and plays a week and 3 sing a long sessions which she LOVES, she is SO into music its hilarious - we do something every day but eloise has terrible separation anxiety and stranger fear at the mo, when another baby gets close to her she starts crying and puts her arms out to me to hold her. she sits very happily as long as i sit with her, but if i get up to go to the loo she gets really upset. my little baby. 

I didnt walk till i was 13 months, i was quite slow but mad on books and reading and eloise is the same i think - she's just not bothered about the physical stuff, she wants to be on my knee reading or singing with me


----------



## hoping:)

When you exercise with your baby it doesn't feel like work:D

Eloise is so sweet. Penny has separtion anxiety at times but I don't mind because I like the extra cuddles. She does pretty well with new people but that is just because she has to since Tim and I both have to work:( She is with our friend a couple hours a day while I am working but its good so she can interact with other people. 

Penny loves books too! Its so cute to see their little faces light up. She always has to "turn" (more like pulling) the pages though so a few of my books are torn:dohh: She also loves anything electronic and will dive head first if she sees an ipad or iphone:haha: I try to play music that last hour before she goes to bed so we can dance and i'll sing to her (but not very good:haha:). I love that they are so curious at this stage. She thinks everything belongs to her and will immediately snatch it out of your hand and just smile at you:dohh:

Tim was a late walker as well and knew how to turn on the stereo before he walked... he was 14 months old! I walked just before my 1st birthday so we will see who Penny takes after.


----------



## Jaymes

Hoping - hmmm, I'd love to tell you who we manufacture, but that is proprietary information. :sadface: 

Hearty - I'm so sorry about your rough night! I'll read in a minute. 

NATO/Hoping - My DS didn't walk until he was 18 months old! I was so anxious for him to do everything, now I get nostalgic. 

Lucy - gorgeous!

NATO way to go you! I may try to do that with the kiddos as our whole fam is a bit overweight... Right now we're dairy free to see if that helps with the extreme excema. Next week I'm cutting wheat and from there probably eggs or some other allergen. I bought that book you suggested. 

Rounders. I think anxiety for #2 is the hardest! It'll be ok!


----------



## vickyd

hey ladies!

Sorry ive been AWOL for a while, was having a real hard time this year with the anniversary of Electra's death. I also was quite upset with someone who i thought was a good friend who made some really nasty comments on my FB status that day. Anyway, im doing better now and have decided to not bother with him anymore.

Round a little anxiety is to be expected and the fact that youre a disco girl means you're allowed alot of anxiety lol! You'll have your hands full soon enough and things will just slide into place!

Luce you skinny minny! I hate you! You look fab in that dress!

Nato crack isnt fattening so no reason to quit i say hahaha!!! Good job on the diet girl! Im not that into sugar, i could happily go for months without any to be honest. My problem is cheese mainly. I will eat half a kilo of cheese easily in one go. I can skip dinner and happily munch on cheese and crackers for weeks. I have cheese on everything; even in lentil soup.

Hoping Hero cut her first tooth around 9-10 months lol! She still only has 4! She is the only kid in her play group with so little teeth. Apparently if you give them non-pureed food early on the gums get stimulated and teeth pop put sooner. I have such choking fears that i still practically mash up all her food. Just last week i gave her her first rush to graw at but almost had a heart attack watching her.

Allie my reunion was 3 months after i lost Electra. I was fat and 70% of the people there knew i was pregnant so i had to explain every 5 minutes why i wasnt at home with my baby. Worst reunion in history...

Hearty major hugs, wrote in your journal...


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I'm so sorry! I'm off to read your journal in a bit. :hugs: Just for the record I was born at 32 weeks-ish and I was healthy, just tiny. 

Vicky, :hugs: I'm sure the anniversary is tough. I'm so sorry about your "friend" as well. I wish I could go for months without sugar.

Hoping, thanks. Believe it or not Alistair slept 11 hours last night! First time EVER! He must have been reading my posts. His angelcare alarm went off three times though so I didn't get the full night's sleep myself. He was sleeping at the top of the crib and I eventually turned it off. 

Eloise and Penny are both adorable and gifted little girls. I think our Disco babies are something special. I'm always comparing Alistair to Will, my friend's baby who is 9 days older. They have totally different skill sets...I babysit Will once a week and I get to compare them lol. Sometimes Will does something Alistair can't and I get nervous but then I see that Alistair is more advanced socially, etc. 



NatoPMT said:


> Allie, try it for a week - maybe 10 days, i cant remember how long it took to break the habit but i havent eaten any sugar in 2 months now. I double dares ya. I always had wholewheat pasta and brown rice, its just the intravenous biscuits that i had to try really hard to stop
> 
> do you have much to lose? hmm, just googled sugar and pcos and the google headlines say there's a definite link. I know it affected my fertility cos of my inflammation and killer cells. Id be interested to see if my killer cells have improved but it might not be that simple.
> 
> do it do it do it

By the numbers, I am technically 25 lbs, or 2 stone, overweight. I am 5 lbs from being classified as 'obese'. :shock: I am 10 lbs more than pre pregrancy weight and 15 lbs more than my lowest_ post pregnancy weight_...which seems ridiculous. I'm gaining my baby weight back as flab. Operation zero sugar started this morning. I've had pizza so far for breakfast which is probably not much better. We'll see how this goes. Do you do artificially sweetened drinks?


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky:hugs: I'm sorry this anniversary is rough on you and I can't believe your "friend" made some nasty comments on such a hard day for you.

Thanks for the reassurance on the teeth issue. 

Allie- it is a good idea to stay away from all artificial sweeteners... you could try stevia, agava nectar (low on the glycemic index), or just flavor your water with fruit. One of my favorite drinks is soda water and fresh lime:thumbup: Instead of pizza try things like oatmeal/yogurt with fruit/nuts... they are super easy to prepare when you are busy.


----------



## Jaymes

Oh! I love to put a couple drops of vanilla in my water! So yummy, it reminds me of cookies without the calories!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Bumperoos. 

Vic... remembering Electra :flow:

I did notice she was born on my birthday which made me feel a connection to her, my nephew who was born sleeping was due on my birthday

Im really sorry you got some comments, someone who is a good friend empathises, even if they dont understand. Its your upset that matters, not whatever they have to say about that or anything else while you are feeling her loss so obviously. 

haha at gummy Hero. Im totally with you on the choking. Eloise had her first proper choke on Tuesday and i nearly crapped myself. Bloody strawberry.

mm cheese. mm crack. 

Hoping: Eloise chews all books, i rarely get to finish one before at least 2 corners are soggy. I love that everything is mine thing. Does Penny now complain or cry when you take your phone off her? My friends phone broke from spit so i don't let her have mine now. 

Allie is right, our disco babies are the best babies in the world. They are at the top of the Baby League Table

Jaymes - thanks! how are you finding the book? Its pretty hardcore to follow all of the advice she gives but i really do think she has the right idea. I think milk is the main eczema allergen but everyone is different and you have to try everything before youre sure

Allie, that monitor sounds like a nightmare, but way to go Alistair! On the milestones, the bottom line is that all our babies are ridiculously happy giggly babies, and thats worth 100 early walkings. All the other babies at my singalong groups just sit there, and eloise squeals and jumps up and down, none of the others do. 

How is the no sugar going? I had 24 pounds to lose in total too, lost 7 gradually trying REALLY hard over 4 months, but the next 8 fell off in 3 weeks when i stopped the sugar. Ive plateaued a bit now, but still at total loss of 18 or 19 pounds without it coming back - need to up the sit ups. You should lose some quickly just cutting out sugar as your insulin will stop spiking and laying fat around the waist. 

Dont sweeten your drinks. For one, artificial sweeteners are implicated in all sorts, but for your mission, by sweetening you would still be maintaining your sweet tooth and the cravings will just remain and make giving up sugar much much harder. I have quit even fruit juice, but am still eating lots of whole fruit. Anything that triggers your sweet reward reaction will keep the cravings there - i only drink water and green tea. There was a telly programme on this week called The Men Who Made Us Fat and they said that the obesity epidemic in the US and then the UK is directly correlated to the development of soda marketing - not necessarily casual, but its the biggest sole intake of calories per person in the US. Sweet drinks can fuck your diet right up.


----------



## NatoPMT

Happy 33 weeks to Hearty!!! Another week safe for your baby bun


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Nato. Please keep up the encouragement and facts.....knowing how bad sugar is helps me more than the motivation to look good, in some ways. The no sugar is not happening, though. :nope: I honestly am addicted. I never knew until I tried to stop! I need to figure out how to get past the withdrawal or something. So far all I've managed to do is get really hungry and give in to the sugar cravings. I'm learning a lot about my diet which I *thought* was relatively healthy but I realize I eat sooo many empty calories and get hungry again an hour. I'm snacking all day and I don't have the right snacks at home. I will admit I just ate a cookie. I need to go shopping in preparation for this sugar cessation so I have something to replace it with! Because I seriously want to stop sugar, darn it. 

Re: choking....it sounds like all babies will choke at some point? I won't even give Alistair puffs yet I'm so cautous. And I'm ashamed to say I don't know what to do! I took infant and child CPR while I being a nursery worker but I'm drawing a blank. Is it turn them upside down and slap them on the back after trying to fish it out? No baby heimlich?


----------



## NatoPMT

i youtubed it, didnt watch this actual link but theres one here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUSnEpheYkY

have you googled sugar and pcos? I only read the headlines but not sure if sugar makes pcos worse, or women with pcos crave sugar, its one or the other - but either way its something that would really benefit you

its hard to have healthy snacks with a baby, but something i find easy to make while weezy is in her jumperoo is a wholemeal pitta toasted, opened like a pocket, spread with hummous and stuffed with either chopped white cabbage which is MUCH nicer uncooked, or rocket or raw spinach. Or i have a poached egg on wholemeal toast (or boiled egg with wholemeal soldiers). I have poachpods which make poaching eggs well easy

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_8l508w7ktd_e

also have the oatmeal with sultanas, nutmeg and cinnamon which keeps me full for about 3 hours

hunger isnt just for calories, hunger can also be for vitamins and minerals, if you eat just a sugar snack obviously you get an insulin spike and crash, but you can also be more hungry if you arent getting everything you need. I would go for the things that are nutrient dense, like raw spinach and hummous. I also have lentil salad with falafel and spinach (shop bought, oven baked in 10 mins) 

or make extra for dinner and have the rest the next day for lunch. 

i get my food online delivered free so i dont run out of stuff

you can do it!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- Penny doesnt usually cry when we take things from her... she just goes onto the nect thing. Now she will look for what we took for a few seconds and then turns her attention else where. 

Great suggestions to Alley! The key is to eat quality foods over quantity. Whole foods are best because all of those ready to eat meals have so many preservatives and hidden things like high sodium. Make sure you are drinking at least 2 liters/ 8 8oz glasses of whater. Thirst can often be mistaken as hunger

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for all the lovely comments girls.

Vicky Im so sorry that your friend has caused so much upset at a difficult time. :hugs: to you thinking of you and remembering Electra :flow:

Hoping Benjamin cut his first tooth at 9 months and now has 4 bless him.

Nato dont worry about what Elosie is doing it sounds like you are doing lots with her taking her out going to groups she will do things when shes ready and it sounds like shes doing great. I definitely agree with Allie our disco babies are special happy little ones.

I feel bad now after reading about the sugar as Ive been eating my way through a bag of m&ms and was about to eat a muffin but Im not going to now. Have had a crappy night. I love hummous.

Edit: about the choking I was really worried about it and Benjamin used to choke a lot it was really scary the first few times but when it happened I coped and was calm which surprised me and all was ok I was a mess after! I have a reminder on my fridge about cpr and choking. You shouldnt fish anything out unless you can see it and can easily hook it out with your little finger (thats what we were told at a session I went to after Benjamin was born) with Benjamins Ive always layed him on his front across my arm and angled him head down a quick smack to his back is normally enough to clear whatever is causing the problem. It has amazed me how effective he is at clearing things out when they get stuck. Hes coping much better with lumpier food and is getting better at finger food although I dont give him as much as maybe I should. Cooked carrots and broccoli is a good thing to start with and bagels he loves having a bit of bagel to munch on.


----------



## SMFirst

good point about the thirst versus hunger Hoping - apparently our thirst reflex is really poor so we often think we are hungry when just thirsty..

I actually am better at drinking water now because if I don't I get terrible headaches and my milk supply goes down substantially...

I only ever get about 3 minutes to type here before the baby starts squaking, I don't know how you guys find the time (for the record, Adam does not nap very well at all, and the past few days have been extra rough since he had his vaccination shots he has been cranky..)

he's asleep for the "night" now but that might only be a few hours before he's up again. and I should try to get some sleep too even though it' still daylight out!


----------



## NatoPMT

I smashed a huge extremely expensive floor lamp with my head in front of 20 people. 

will reply to everyone tomorrow

hope everyones weekend didnt end up with heads through lamps like mine


----------



## roonsma

Vicky, I'm sorry you're having a rough time. Sometimes it slaps you in the face like it just happened hey :hugs:

Allie, Nato- I'm doing Weight Watchers :thumbup: I've cut alot of sugar out and i've lost 11.5 lbs in 4 weeks(i can't remember how to change my bloody ticker though) OMG the first two days were AWFUL!! I felt like i'd got the flu, it must have been the sugar withdrawal :blush: Nato, i often have a bloodshot eye, it'll be interesting to see if it appears again.

I'm sorry about your idiot MIL Nates, you're right.... she shouldn't mess with what you have with your daughter, BIG FUCKING MISTAKE. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Nato first off big :hugs: and is your head ok?

What is it with these mil who the fuck do they think they are Im cross for you (and vicky) having to put up with shit like this. Curious to know why you werent allowed to go out I mean your not under house arrest are you so going for a walk should be an ok thing to do!! Im glad you had your mum there and she gave you the support you needed. 

You are Elosie mum you have a fantastic relationship with her which your mil wont and cant come between. My brothers fil well exfil tried his best to come between my bro and his daughter but it never worked they have an amazing relationship. I think you did really well to keep your cool but it needs to be addressed could you talk to her and explain you dont appreciate the little comments that Elosie is your daughter and you make the decision about what happens when shes ready to go to people etc the daft thing is if she just let Elosie get accustomed to her surroundings should probably would of been fine I know Benjamin used to take a day to comfortable at my parents he'd be quite clingy now he knows it he's off like a shot he occasionaly checks Im still about :haha: You made an effect to inculde her and be kind so she really needs to learn to respect you. What does John say? 

Try and get some rest and dont let her get to you here if you want to chat or just have moan. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Vicky massive hugs hun sorry things are hard for you xxx
Nato sorry your having mil issues they can suck is your head ok ? 

I used to have issues with mil but since we moved out things have gotten better 

Sorry not been around been abit of a emotional wreck xxx


----------



## vickyd

Nato sorry you have similar issues with MIL...I dont understand why these women want to make trouble for their kids, not very mother-like behaviour...
From my experience even if you try and tell her what is bothering you, she will deny everything and make you out to be some blubbering oversensitive mess. You can never win im afraid. In the end it will end up bad. I have no advice to give since i havent a clue what to do about my situation either. Did John pic up on her behaviour and how it affected you?

Thanks all for the kind words, im doing better but still feeling quite emotional these days. 
Been spending more quality time with Hero, took her to the beach this weekend and we stayed 3 hours each time. She really loves the sea and is completely fearless! The sea was quite choppy but she still ran into the water like a pro! Even when the wave hit her on the face she was laughing like a maniac!! I was so pre-occupied by applying sun block on her all day that i forgot to do me and now have a really bad burn all over my back. I didnt wear a bra to work today, thats how bad it is lol!


----------



## Round2

Oh Nato, I'm sorry you're going through MIL hell too. It must be international crazy MIL week, mine is driving me batty lately too...but nothing like what you and Vicky are going through.

When Maddy was first born I used to get comments like that as well. Being a new mom, it just shatters your confidence. I'm not sure if talking to her would make a difference. But whatever you decided to do, just try to remind yourself that no matter what, you are right. Eloise is a beautiful, perfect, happy, healthy little baby. You're an excellent mother. You are doing everything that is right for you and Eloise.

AFM... my appointment is today at 1:45. My doc will do an u/s, then check my cervix. If dilated, I'll get an induction appointment within the next 48 hours. Didn't sleep a wink last night. I'm such a wreck, my hubby is even worse...which is making me more nervous!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls

Thanks for the advice girls. 

Rooney that cracked me up. Dont fuck with the disco girls

Jen - whats up poppet? why the emotional wreckage? Talk to your girls. 

Vic - glad youre enjoying some quality beach time - emotional can be good, you arent locking it away and its good to get it out, it deserves to be out because Electra deserves to be acknowledged and her birthday remembered and how much you miss her - your emotions are good. Remembering Electra. 

S&M - can we see a pic of Adam? Ive never seen him but understand if youd rather not post one


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Rounders, OOOOoooooOOOOoooo!!! will you be able to post back and let us know how you got on? I know its an anxious situation, i crapped myself when my waters broke, and vomited actually. We will be thinking of you, and cant wait to hear your update!!!


----------



## Round2

Nato, it's hard to say. I think I would first attempt to cater to her feelings of rejection. If there's away you can do something to make her feel more important, then maybe she'll take it easy on you. It's not the best solution as her behaviour is clearly wrong, but it might help keep the peace. If that fails, I would have a talk with her.

If you guys don't hear back from me today - it's because I'm squeezing something the size of a watermelon out of my lady parts!! I don't have a fancy smart phone and won't have internet access for a few days.

I'm trying to keep myself busy, and not think negatively. It's such an anxiety ridden event. I wish that I could be one of those annoying women on TV that is just filled with happy thoughts and excitement.


----------



## jenny25

Nato I understand too some level as I never had this with aarron but I feel it coming on with Kieran's birth approaching I said I wanted my mum in the delivery room with me Paul's like that's not fair on my mum and his mum was like oh we will have this and that person there at the birth I'm like I'm not a fricken freak show she is not impressed the fact my mum will be living with us before and after the birth but my mum is coming from Scotland it's like his mum likes too control those situations even though she shouldn't xxx

I've just been feeling down emotional and worrying that something is gonna happen I keep having those thoughts and it's getting too me he wasn't as active the lastfewdays which worried me but everything has been fine xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thats what i did, i almost took myself out of my own head and let the whole thing drift past....distract yourself as much as possible. Im assuming they will send you home to go back for the appointment unless youre already pretty dilated? 


im sure whatever your MIL is up to is frustrating anyway, doesnt have to be extreme to piss you right off


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> Nato I understand too some level as I never had this with aarron but I feel it coming on with Kieran's birth approaching I said I wanted my mum in the delivery room with me Paul's like that's not fair on my mum and his mum was like oh we will have this and that person there at the birth I'm like I'm not a fricken freak show she is not impressed the fact my mum will be living with us before and after the birth but my mum is coming from Scotland it's like his mum likes too control those situations even though she shouldn't xxx
> 
> I've just been feeling down emotional and worrying that something is gonna happen I keep having those thoughts and it's getting too me he wasn't as active the lastfewdays which worried me but everything has been fine xxx

urgh. Ok, i can understand both grandmothers wanting to be there, but your mum isnt there in the capacity of grandma, shes there in the capacity of YOUR mum, cos you need emotional support not just for her to meet the baby first. i would be SO uncomfortable with someone there that wasnt in the right capacity

i think its natural, rounders is anxious too - we all have been. You have had a late loss and thats going to leave its mark on you. This baby is his own person, he's doing just fine.


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I agree it is a step too far it's not fair though cause she has two sets of grand parents and she is very lucky too get what she gets but when it comes too saying things too upset you is a step too far she needs too realise or know that there is boundaries xxx


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck Rounders!!!!! EeeeK how exciting!!!!! xoxoxoxox

Nato your analysis of her behavior sounds correct. I called my MIL last week to see if i could get her to see how wrong her behavior is. She aknowledged NOTHING! She refused even the obvious of how Hero hides when she see her and FIL. We talked for an hour and seriously she denied everything with a passion to the point that i started doubting myself. In the end i gave up and simply apologised for telling them to fuck off. I did this cause really its not part of who I am, speaking to elders like that. Howver i did tell her that although im sorry for my burst out i stick to everything else. This weekend i went to their beach house again and she was waiting for us by the driveway. She opened the door where Hero was sitting to take her out of the car. Hero started crying and was holding out her arms to me to protect her. I looked at MIL and she was bright red, i said calmly "see how terrified she is of strangers??" Thats what you are to her, a stranger. She could say nothing. My point is that it doesnt matter what you say to her, she will never see eye to eye. I dont know though in your case how she could SEE the result of her actions. I guess only as Eloise grows and her abnoxious attitude makes visiting grandma a chore rather than a happy occasion. Under no circumstances should you let her bad mouth you in front of Eloise. NEVER! I would speak up right then and there the next time it happened. She needs to know that she will be confronted or else she will push it to the limits and then all hell will break loose. 
Oh and Hero looks like shes a lefty too!!!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks darling I agree it was for emotional support and for nothing else I know it's gonna be hell when he is born constant calls surprise visits etc I've tried to make
It clear that the first few days are about me
Paul aarron and Kieran settling in as a family more so for aarron as he has been an only child and he is almost 8 so it's going to be a big change for him xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Rounders how long till your app, ie what time our time so i can worry properly

Vic, thats really brave of you to call her up - i can confront when the issue arises but to call up / sit down to discuss does fill me with terror. I think you have been very accommodating

We respect our elders cos they are wiser - your MIL clearly isnt wiser. Age should bring acceptance, non judgment and embracing those around you who matter. 

Have you got lefties in your family already? I dont think youre supposed to be able to tell yet but Eloise defo favours her left hand for waving and picking things up. 

Jen - Vicky told me when we met up that its common in Greece not to take a new baby out for a specific time, and i remember saying Id read in hypnobirthing that too many visitors can interrupt the bonding and the baby settling in. I suppose you dont know how you will feel, ie you might need some help, or someone to help while you nap, but there's a reason that you and your husband, son and new baby should have some time to yourself. You are creating a new family with a new member, its your time, not theirs.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- sorry you had a crap weekend with your MIL. She sounds like a jerk and feels like she knows whats best I would be highly annoyed especially because she always seems to belittle you. I have a wonderful MIL but my FIL sometimes makes comments that get under my skin like Penny likes it best when I do this or I am the only person who can calm Penny when she I know he doesnt mean anything by it & is just head over heels for his one and only grandchild but its almost like he is trying to tell me he knows my daughter best and it secretly annoys me. Im glad you survived the weekend & I hope your head is ok.:hugs:

Dont feel self conscious about your parenting style. You ARE a great mother and it is only normal to want to sooth your baby when she is not comfortable with her surroundings. I would have done the same. It sounds like you have tried to do what your MIL wants but it is never enough... you have to draw a line somewhere so I understand you wanting some space.

I love that you cal Eloise Weezy so frickn cute!

Vicky- your beach weekend sounds wonderful except for the sunburn Ouch! I cant believe your MIL denied everything but at least your point was proven when Hero started crying.

Round- I cant believe how close you are to meeting this little guy! Very exciting to have another Disco boy. Good luck! I hope you are currently squeezing a watermelon sized baby out of your lady bits!

SM- The only way I find time to get on BNB is when I am at work. I hope your little guy is feeling better after his shots. 

Jenny- Im sorry you are having issues with your MIL as well. It is your body and your baby so your MIL needs to understand that it up to you who will be there in the delivery room. You want to feel comfortable and taken care of.


----------



## Allie84

Miserable cow, passive aggressive, only laughs in sarcasm, manipulative,puts her nose in everything? Do we have the same mother in law, Nato? Does she also care more about appearances than substance, talk in a fake posh accent and drink like a fish? Is she completely ungracious about everything? If so, then we definitely have the same mother in law! ;)

In all seriousness, though, I think you're within your rights to not give her Eloise on Wednesday. You don't owe her anything. And it's not necessarily passive aggressive on your part to need some space. She sounds so manipulative, and the fact that you're even questioning yourself shows that she's getting to you. Do what makes you happy. Regarding the weekend, ugh. It sounds like she embarassed herself enough, and I'm sure anyone taking notice was embarassed on her behalf. I just can't believe the stuff she said!

One quick example of my own MIL and weddings....I was 20 when I got married in a foreign land and I was so naive. I let her control everything down to the miniscule guest list. She chose the guest list, the venue, the cake, the food. I just showed up. And then she got drunk and said horrible things to everyone about how Alex will be running back to his mummy and she won't take him back not that he's done this, etc. But she was hahahahaing the whole time to play it off. And the only person there from 'my' side of the fam was my BFF and she was so disgusted. 

I have to ask, how did you bang your head and break a lamp?!?!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Round, I'm so excited!!!!!! Do you think you're dialated??! Inducation within 48 hrs or induction date???? Come on', baby Round!!! :happydance:

Jenny, I'm so sorry you're in such an emotional place. It's so hard not to worry, but your little one is going to be fine and has nothing to do with your previous loss, though I know it's hard to keep sight of that. :hugs: Please come to us whenever you're feeing down! 

Vicky, I'm so jealous of your trip to the ocean. So cute, I can just picture Hero splashing about! Sorry about the sunburn, and so sorry about your MIL woes as well. 

SM, hello! How are you feeling? Hope you're feeling better. I know, it's so hard to get on BnB! Alistair is napping now and there are so many useful things I could be doing but here I am lol.

Hoping and Lucy, you're so lucky with your MILs!

I thought of another thing my MIL does. She gives us small amounts of money off and on...I mean like 40 pounds here or 100 pound there. Then she asks about it constantly and fishes for compliments and praise and pretty much lords it over us and uses it as a way to ask how we're spending out money and if it 'came in handy' and if we're 'doing okay with money' and 'spending it on things you need.' It's like I'd rather not have the 50 pounds and not have the hassle but Alex just takes it and feeds into her. Oh, well.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haven't got time to comment but I'm reading everything.

My mil is great, my mother however is a total weirdo!

Rounders, good luck, I hope the birth goes smoothly, can't wait to see pics of your lil man.

Afm: I'm just taking each day as it comes, 2 babies 11 months apart is hard bloody work.x


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- your MIL sure sounds like a piece of work herself. I can't believe she is an ocean away and still finds ways to meddle with your life. How is the school work going? 

Sassy- I can't imagine trying to care for 2 babies 11 months a part but I'm sure you are doing fantastic:thumbup:

AFM- penny is back to her usual and waking once in the middle of the night:dohh: She decided to get up at 1:30 am and cry her little eyes out. i am exhausted. Oh well, one day she will sleep through again. For now I will take the extra baby cuddles and baby feet body slamming me through the night:haha:

I hope everyone had a nice father's day:D We BBQed with some good friend, roasted marshmellows and drank mimosas. I got some really cute pics of Penny and will post in my journal later today


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping - I bet Penny is rolling her eyes when she hears that. Its very inconsiderate. Being a new mummy is a vulnerable time, being a grandparent is when you should be there to support, not try and grab the headlines. 

I also call her The Weasle, and everyone tuts at me for that. Its cute though, she is my weezy weasle. 

She actually answers to weasle as well. 

Allie, hows the no sugar going? i was reduced to eating cheesecake yesterday. i only had a tiny bit but it was fucking delicious. 

YOur MIL sounds very middle england, even if i assume she's scottish. She also sounds like a miserable old boot. I HATE that sarcastic laugh thing, espec when you never hear a genuine laugh. Its all hahaha i can be a bitch if i do this fake laugh afterwards. 

Im a bit pleased that Alistair is in the US and not near that horrible woman. Serves her right. 

im getting all bitter myself now. Someone hit me on the head with a lamp if i start doing sarcastic laughing. 

This lamp was a swingy type thing and for some reason i just couldnt see it - i banged my head on it 3 times before i did the bang that smashed it. MIL's brother nearly wet himself laughing. I was mortified and went haring upstairs to John, and said 'we have to leave, now' - he had heard the smash at the other end of the house on a different floor.


----------



## NatoPMT

ooo rounders is back - TALK!!! have you been yet? im confused about times


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> Haven't got time to comment but I'm reading everything.
> 
> My mil is great, my mother however is a total weirdo!
> 
> Rounders, good luck, I hope the birth goes smoothly, can't wait to see pics of your lil man.
> 
> Afm: I'm just taking each day as it comes, 2 babies 11 months apart is hard bloody work.x

You cant get away with 2 good grandma's - not the done thing. 

the first few months will be hard, i remember the 1st 3 being the hardest work, i cant imagine doing that with another baby, but I have heard some people even have twins. Hope you're coping ok, and if you need to talk dont forget us!


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I agree about being vulnerable when you are a first time mommy. Luckily my MIL usually comes to my defense and will say things like " Kevin, I'm sure Amber knows how to soothe her own baby etc..." I really love my in-laws and have a great relationship with all of them which I am very thankful for. Tim's grandmother is like my own and will tell me every time I see her how thankful she is that I am part of their family. I love that lady to pieces. My own family is just as wonderful to Tim so we are very blessed besides the odd FIL comment but I can deal with it. 

I hope your MIL eventually sees sense and comes to the conclusion that you're are doing a great job and raising a wonderful little girl. Weasle is pretty cute as well. I use that name with Penny sometimes and will call her a "silly little weasle" or " silly baby mongoose":haha: Mostly I call her "princess" or "pumpkin." My mom refers to her as "pumpkin pie" which I think is adorable. Tim just calls her "baby":dohh:

Round- I hope you have exciting news for us!


----------



## jenny25

You know I think with mil they think we owe them for having children or something my mil bought us our pram for the baby we never asked she insisted as I paid the deposit for it she continued to make up the payments , 

I know my boundaries with when I had aarron so I'm learning from that 

I feel overwhelmed and I've kinda shut myself off 

Oh has kinda put pressure on me for dtd I h e done a few times but I don't exactly feel great too a few weeks back I caught him sorting himself out and that's why I chucked him out cause he turned around and blamed me saying I don't want to come
Near him i push him away tried to make it my fault when we were told not too have sex until after 32 weeks due to my history of preterm labour I was 24 weeks when this happened and that's when I had Paul so now cause of what happened there I feel like I need too or that will happen again


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hoping - your in-laws sound fantastic, see they're not all bad!

I haven't always got on with mine, they hated me for corrupting their lil boy but when they realised I wasn't going anywhere they changed! I don't speak to my Dad and my mum is a nut job so I'm really thankful that my kiddies will have 1 set of decent grandparents!

NATO - you're exactly right, they first 3 months are so tough, I'm a month down and wishing the next 2 away already! We've now just discovered Zac is lacto intolerant aswell!

I'm shit scared my pnd is coming back, how the fuck do you avoid it! I feel it creeping in but in trying so hard to shut it out! Dh does not help the situation, neither does my weight!!


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny:hugs: I can't believe he blamed you and is putting pressure on you:nope: Your midwife specifically said no to dtd for a reason. Could your MW maybe have a chat with him about how dangerous it could be because of your preterm labor? I'm sure you are so worried about it but want to make you dh happy. I'm sorry you are dealing with this:hugs:

Sassy- I thought the 1st few months were the hardest as well:hugs: Can you see your doc about the PND? You are such a tiny thing... I'm sure the weight will come off soon but that doesn't make it any easier to deal with right now:hugs:

AFM- i posted some pictures of Penny in my journal along with the new hats I recently finished for her:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Hoping I brought this up in front of him and she specifically stated so he knew what's what it's made me feel like crap and lately he has been looking at other woman so it's not exactly made me wanna jump on him I've only gained 14lb so far but it doesn't do much for me so now all he does is sit on his phone and play station all day every day and I'm te one that's running around looking after everything he doesn't realise I'm 7 months and finding energy difficult no wonder i don't have time for him because I'm too shattered by the end of the day xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen like nato said, here in Greece the baby does not go out nor do we have visitors for the first 40 days. It is meant to assist the transition from the calmness of the womb to the outside world. It also establishes the bonding between mom and baby. Best bloody 40 days of my life lol! 

Nato I am very accomodating, especially to elders. This is a Greek thing unfortunately. No matter how much of an asshole the elder in question is you are never supposed to talk back to them. Im actually considered a blac sheep in this area and everyone says " yes Vicky doesnt respect her elders but what can you do, she spent too much time in Canada and England" hahaha!!! Im also much better at planned confrontation that when the occasion rises up. I go through what i want to say a million times in my head and that way i dont let my emotions get the best of me.

Sass sorry to hear about the lactose intolerance...this is my great fear if i have another. How the fuck am i gonna get through another 7 months of puking,rashes and medicating my lo...

Allie your MIL sounds terrrible...Mine isnt witty enough to be sarcastic lol! Shes pretty thick to be honest. She also makes a big deal when she gives Alex money, 50 euros here and there. Once when she said in front of extended family how much she helps us out i cracked a joke about how she gives us so much i could put Hero through college today. Noone laughed and she didnt even get it....

Crazy SIL story from the weekend: We were all having lunch, Hero was asleep, and after she decides she wants to have a bath and give herself a facial or something. Her son is in the swing by the table awake. She gets up and says im off now to do my hair. So i figure shes arranged with MIL for her to watch her son. Then MIL gets up announcing shes uber tired and off for a nap. I whispered " I guess ill watch him " as she shut the door on her way to nap!!!! Im 100% sure that if i wasnt there they would have left him on his own!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping, your MIl should give seminars on how to be an MIL. Your GIL sounds just wonderful - what a lovely lady! I call weezy that too, pumpkin, and stinkerbell, peeky and moo. 

Jen - Im sorry youre feeling overwhelmed. I do kinda feel that oh should be able to sort himself out, but he should be at least discreet about it. You dont want to know about that when youre pregnant and not up for it. I understand why you wouldnt want to er, help out, and he shouldnt be blaming you for not wanting to, but i can also understand him (assuming he is discreet, which he cant have been if you caught him) 

Sassy, i didnt know pnd could come back after the birth - thats terrible for you, have you been to the docs? is there anything they can do now medication wise? (not sure if your bfing). Terrible luck about the intolerance. You are doing well.


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry i cross posted then


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> Hoping I brought this up in front of him and she specifically stated so he knew what's what it's made me feel like crap and lately *he has been looking at other woman *so it's not exactly made me wanna jump on him I've only gained 14lb so far but it doesn't do much for me so now all he does is sit on his phone and play station all day every day and I'm te one that's running around looking after everything he doesn't realise I'm 7 months and finding energy difficult no wonder i don't have time for him because I'm too shattered by the end of the day xxx

that is unacceptable. its no wonder you feel a bit touchy about catching him. 

how do you know he has been? has he been blatant? 

Vic - haha at being too stupid to be sarcastic. Is your sister in law her daughter? 

gotta quickly get something to eat while i have a short window of opportunity.


----------



## jenny25

Wow wish I lived in Greece lol I'd love that lol xxx

Nato your right it was the fact it was just after an argument he done it then all this stuff came out he done it I wouldn't of minded helping out but it was the fact I caught him and the circumstances he done it under which made me more upset than anything else xx


----------



## jenny25

Nato he said he was going into the shower and you know that way you get a gut feeling I got that so i went too use the loo and he had his back too me and got in the shower so I sat on the toilet and he missed abit that he must of tried to clean up after himself so I pulled back the shower curtain and had it out with him and it was still pretty obvious what he had done x


----------



## vickyd

Honestly guys when i was pregnant i had absolutely no sex drive. For me that means even "helping out" No way no how! I dont know if Alex releived himself, if he did it must have been when i was out which ok with me!


----------



## jenny25

My drive hasn't gone anywhere just the whole no you can't do it that's stopping me xx


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> Wow wish I lived in Greece lol I'd love that lol xxx
> 
> Nato your right it was the fact it was just after an argument he done it then all this stuff came out he done it I wouldn't of minded helping out but it was the fact I caught him and the circumstances he done it under which made me more upset than anything else xx

im amazed your drive hasnt gone anywhere. Mine was zilch. I couldnt have felt less sexy 

has he said he's looking at other women? 

you will get through this, espec if you still have a drive, he doesnt know how lucky he is!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

jenny25 said:


> Nato he said he was going into the shower and you know that way you get a gut feeling I got that so i went too use the loo and he had his back too me and got in the shower so I sat on the toilet and he missed abit that he must of tried to clean up after himself so I pulled back the shower curtain and had it out with him and it was still pretty obvious what he had done x

the dtd detective!!! (i dont actually know what dtd stands for)

he needs to take your feelings into consideration, but i can understand him doing it. I know my oh did and i didn't want to catch him, but dont mind that he did (better clean up would have been appreciated). I would mind if hed done it after an argument like, look what i can do, arent i clever.

ps I hope you called him a wanker


----------



## Round2

I'm back....I'm 2 cm dilated, my cervix is very soft and only about 1 cm long. I'm on the list to be induced within the next 48 hours. They didn't have a bed ready for me tonight, but will call when they do.

I'm cramping and bleeding from the cervix check and feel like I've been run over by a truck! Need to muster some energy to take Maddy to her baseball game. Will read back later...........


----------



## jenny25

We h w always had a healthy sex life from day one , I'm just as frustrated as him but there is not much I can do so we have done it a few times but fe not enjoyed it cause of how it's came about , I called him for everything told him he was selfish and immature thinking that would solve the argument that we just had 

Funny thing is I think part of the reason I have been feeling down is that I keep replaying that day over and over in my head and thinking how long till it happens again


----------



## jenny25

Yay round woo hoo xxx


----------



## vickyd

Round is it a good idea to be out and about??? Maybe you should put your feet up hun....


----------



## NatoPMT

yeay go Rounders!!! 

sorry about the cramping, hope you're feeling a bit better and can try to relax - have you told Maddy? how is your oh? 

I dunno, maybe moving around is not a bad thing? I think id have liked to avoid the oxytocin drip if possible. It sounds like he's ready, so why not?

Jen: that will pass...some arguments do stick in your head, but the reruns will eventually wear themselves out. You could try and distract yourself from overthinking it, ie not entertain the thoughts when they come. However, the issues surrounding whats happened need to be clear to you and not swept under the carpet. Depends what youre focussing on as we can be our own worse enemy sometimes


----------



## hoping:)

Woohoo Round:happydance:

Jen- I hope he sees sense and starts taking your feelings into consideration. When I was preggo I had no sex drive but would help him out and dtd every few weeks when the mood would strike. I personally would tell him to go sort himself out because no way would I want to be intimate with him acting like that

Vicky- I always get a kick out of your SIL stories:haha:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Haven't read back fully as I'm on my way to bed. Charlotte's sleep has turned to crap lately, so going to bed early, but wanted to say good luck to Rounders! So excited for you!:happydance: Things may well happen naturally if you're cramping and bleeding. Fingers crossed for you!

Will write longer post soon
:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Oh yeah I know he is like do you want the bed too yourself cause I know you ain't been sleeping well but you know I don't trust him I'd rather have a sleepless night with him in bed beside me than wondering what if xxx


----------



## Round2

Ya, I'd love to relax tonight, but I also don't want to miss her baseball game. I'm going with my in-laws so if something happens they can drive me in. Hubby has a football game and I told him to go.

Anyways, just wanted to mention they aren't using pictocin to induce me. They're using something called foley catheter. I have to read about it....

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/induction/f/foleycatheter.htm


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Round :happydance:

Jen, you sound so upset hun :( I think you feel so much more vunerable when you're pregnant :hugs:

Vicky your SIL is amazing!!! Seriously???? and i never knew about the 40 day thing in Greece! Every new Mummy's idea of heaven :)

Nato, you're hilarious. I wonder what was on your mind that you couldn't remember the lamp was there? :winkwink:

My MIL is ace, my Mum is a pita. She pretends she's a go with the flow Mum but she still wants to be in charge really, except she's not anymore because we're adults and Mummies ourselves :) Oooops :)


----------



## NatoPMT

rooney, i am mortified, i have just looked up the lamp

IT COST ONE THOUSAND AND 600 POUNDS


my head can do some serious damage. lucky i only broke the shade. Darent check the price of a replacement shade

Rounders, never heard of that, baby is awake so cant look it up, but enjoy the game


----------



## roonsma

FUCKING HELL!!!!

Post a linky.... :flower:


----------



## jenny25

Oops round is that where they inflate a little ball inside you ? Xxx

Roonsma I am a little but i will be ok xxx


----------



## heart tree

So much to catch up on! It's going to take me a while to read back. But now that I'm done with work for the day, I'm going to make it my mission.

Round, good luck honey. Those damn cervix exams! They are the bane of my existence. Sorry you are bleeding and cramping now. Almost there sweetie. :hugs:

Ok, off to catch up with you chatty ladies now.


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Round!


----------



## NatoPMT

i KNOW

https://www.johnlewis.com/231409943/Product.aspx

the one i did in had a white glass shade, all the ones i can find online have a stainless steel shade - maybe they have changed it because too many people were smashing them with their heads

rounders - thinking of you this morning. hope Maddy did well at her baseball and there wasn't an extra spectator at short notice....


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck Round!!!!

Nato your MIL may be a bitch but she has great taste in lamps!!!!! Are you thinking of replacing it????? Maybe you could sell a kidney or something hahahahaha!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Wow you girls are chatty just caught up not sure if I remember everying feeling rough have had a weird allergic reaction to something :growlmad:

Jen Im so sorry hun I hope Paul listens to you and understands how you are feeling. I wished my mum could of been with me as we'd planned there is no way in the world I would of wanted steves mum with me as lovely as she is I needed my mum. In fact I told steve that no one could see the baby untill my parents had seen him. Hes your baby and you need to decide who you see and when I think its ok to say we need time as a family just say you'll let people know when your ready for visitors. I know you must be feeling scared and vunrable we're all here if you need anything.

Nato it sounds like you've got you mil sussed shes toatlly out of order saying anything infront of weasy about you and that needs to be stopped I think you are in your right to say no to her having her on wed. My grandmother treated my mum really badly undermined her all the time she bought my brother a toy once after my mum said he couldnt have it she treated us all different my eldest brother was the most important because he was the first born male she didnt want to spend time with us really didnt play with us but wanted her pic taken with us and to be treated as the most important person. They ended up (my grandfather wasnt very nice either they are very cold people) telling my dad they would see him and us children but not my mum he of course said no so from 6 till about 26 I didnt see them which I have to say is no great loss and have only see them once or twice since then. Its interesting because of the way they treated my mum shes very aware of how she is as a mil I keep telling her not to worry as shes the oppsite of my grandparents shes loving, warm, supportive and welcoming. Shes different with Ben because Im her daugter if that makes sense she doesnt treat her grandchildren differently but with ben I think she feels she can do things with out checking when he was tiny she would pick him up but with my brothers children she would of asked first.

Vicky I cant believe your mil denied it all crazy women Im sorry Hero was upset but I think its good that your mil saw her reaction. I hope things become easier for you with her.

Round Im so exicted for you another disco boy will be here soon :happydance: glad your inlaws will be with you dont want you giving birth at the baseball match!!

Hoping going to pop over to journal to look at pics saw the ones on fb :thumbup: Penny is such a cutie 

Allie your mil sounds crazy as well is it because you weren't scottish just curious as a close friend of mine's fiance is scottish and his parents particularly his mum was very anti her it has taken a long time to win her round one of her issues was that Jo was english I think she has come round to it and is accepting of her but its taken a while. 

I'm lucky as I've got an amazing mum and my mil is lovely she would never say anything the only thing is we dont see her that much despite her leaving fairly close but I send her regular emails to update her of how Bens doing with pics I let her know she welcome any time so hope she feels it. Steves parents are divorced we see his dad a bit more regularly he doesnt really do babies but is very sweet with Benjamin.


----------



## Round2

No call yet! I ended up getting my in-laws to take Maddy to her game. The cramps and bleeding were so uncomfortable....and I was exhausted. I feel better today though, got a good nights rest.

Jenny - yes that's when they inflate the balloon inside of you. I read about it last night and seems like a good alternative to taking the evil drugs. I'll let you know how it goes! Sorry you're feeling so emotional, I hope Paul steps up to the plate and give you some support. It's such a vulnerable time for you, he really needs to man it up!

Nato - I LOVE that lamp. A tad out of my price range, but that would look awesome in my family room.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Lucy xxxx

Round I had seen that in a few of the baby stories on tv it looks good but they say it can be quiet uncomfortable I had pitocin and it hits you like a ton of bricks xxx

I'm feeling not too bad today I had my anti d so I'm walking around with a plaster patch on my arse how attractive lol xx


----------



## heart tree

I'm still reading and formulating a reply. I seriously can't believe how much I missed in a few days. 

A twin mama on the PAL thread had her babies early this morning at 34 weeks and they're doing great. I'm in a bit of shock!


----------



## NatoPMT

wonder how rounders is. exciting. 

Hearty - would really appreciate your take on my weekend if you find time

Luce - your dad sounds like a good man. Good for him for protecting you and your mum from that. And its lovely to hear how self aware your mum is, being considerate to others. It's such a sad fact that many who have been treated in a certain way, then go on to treat others that way - it takes a strong person to break behaviours, i know its not her childhood stuff but it does still have an effect and can be repeated. 

haha Jen & bum patches


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh wonder how rounders is getting on, exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## Round2

Rounders is slowly loosing her frigen mind! Hospital still hasn't called to tell me to come in. Everytime the phone rings I have mini-heart attack!!This is torture.


----------



## roonsma

Nice lamp Naters but £1,600??? Really??

Hoping for some Rounders news :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Oh gosh round that's bad you must be on tender hooks xxxx

Nato it was the most attractive thing ever haha

Did any of experience really low down movement like on your cervix I'm finding it rather weird and it's like he could burst the waters any min xxx


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I had that low down cervix pain for months. My guy has been super low since day one. When he headbutts my cervix it feels like he's gonna fall out....and like I said, it's been like this for months!! I'm sure it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh Jenny, I had that so bad with Zac, Horrible feeling huh!

Oh that sucks round, could you phone them? Just say you need to sort childcare!x


----------



## Round2

Ya, I think if they haven't called by the morning, I call in to see where I am on the list. I'm kind of glad it didn't happen today. I've gotten the laundry and cleaning done. Now I'm thinking I should do some jumping jacks for something to induce labor myself!! Or I guess I could have sex....if I still remember how!!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I've read about the MIL situation. I promise I will reply. I got caught up in the news of my girl on the PAL thread having her twins. Also I'm working today and am meeting with a pediatrician in a few hours. I promise I'll respond later tonight!

Round, I'd be a wreck right now! Don't they realize they are dealing with a pregnant woman!?!? I'm so sorry honey. I can't give you advice on how to have sex as I haven't had it in months either!

Jen, my baby's head is on my cervix. I get those feelings too. I've had them for months. They are no fun, but they are normal.


----------



## jenny25

It's really weird I was walking along the street and I was getting these sharp shooting pains in my foof I was like ouch I actually stopped in my tracks and didn't move lol xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I use to do that! It got so much worse towards the end too!x


----------



## heart tree

Jen, it's called Lightening Crotch. Google it. It's a real thing. Do you remember me talking about it a while back? It's really awful and really normal. The baby is hitting nerves in your cervix!


----------



## heart tree

Oh wow, I really missed a lot in the past few days. But I did it! I read through EVERYTHING!

Allie, I think the girls have given you some great advice about weight loss. I became addicted to the app &#8220;My Fitness Pal&#8221; It lets you enter the food you eat and it counts your calories for the day. You can also enter the exercise you&#8217;ve done and it will calculate that into your daily calorie goal. It really helps you see what you are eating and how many calories are in things. It might not be as easy to do with a baby, but it really helped me.

Nato, you and I eat very similar things. I&#8217;ve never been a big sugar person. But I do love fresh fruit, beans, veggies. Mmmmm. Like Vicky, cheese can be a downfall for me if I&#8217;m not careful. I&#8217;ve never met a cheese I didn&#8217;t like. Aside from wine/alcohol, the only thing I ever drink is water and green tea. I do love sparkling water with lemon or lime. Soda is evil. 

Vicky, sorry I missed Electra&#8217;s anniversary. And I&#8217;m extra sorry someone decided to make the day harder for you with stupid comments. I don&#8217;t know what he said, but I always find it interesting how people expect us to &#8220;forget&#8221; or &#8220;move on&#8221; from our losses. Especially if you end up having living children. I don&#8217;t think that trauma and grief ever leave us. People just don&#8217;t get that. My mother is friends with a woman in her 70&#8217;s. She was telling this friend about my losses and the woman shared that she had 6 miscarriages. She has 3 living children, but she said she is still affected by those losses. It never goes away. On a separate note, can I just tell you how much I admire your ability to keep the party going. I love looking at your FB pics. You give me hope that mommyhood doesn&#8217;t mean I can&#8217;t have a good time!

Jen, I think the ladies gave you great advice. I wish Paul was being more understanding. You sound really down right now. I know how hard this pregnancy has been for you. The last thing you need to be worrying about is your marriage. I&#8217;m not sure I have any great advice for you. Men are different creatures. But I&#8217;m sending you massive hugs. :hugs:

Lucy, you look gorgeous in that dress. OMG! What a stunner! 

Hoping, I&#8217;m loving all the FB photos and videos. You have such a cutie pie. 

No news from me. My contractions have settled down, but I still get them every day. I read that the more BH you have, the faster the labor because your uterus is getting exercise. If that&#8217;s the case, my uterus should be in the Olympics! I swear it&#8217;s the most fit uterus on the planet.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks so much for the professional opinion Hearty. 

Great your athletic uterus is giving you a bit of a break...no red raspberry tea for you then? Are you still on much reduced activity i assume? whens your next app? Fab news about the PAL pal with twins. No twins i know of from the BnBers i talk to, such a rare gift! 

Jen, i got serious cervix pains, i could feel eloise's head turning round and it felt like electric shocks. Earlier in the pregnancy she used to kick my cervix as she was transverse. Not fun, but i dont think its dangerous for your water membranes or owt - makes you flinch though

Rounders, hoping your sanity stays in place - why the bloody hell havent they phoned? have you called them? ahh read back you will call in morning. Eat a curry in the meantime, less exhausting than sex. Youre doing well, I wouldnt be making any sense at all by now.


----------



## heart tree

No tea of any kind for me. I'm too scared to take herbs or drink caffeine. Though I just noticed there is some red raspberry leaf in my prenatals! I think I might get a new brand. They are supposed to be these great, all natural ones but what if they are causing the contractions? Jerks. 

Yes, I'm still on very reduced activity. My uterus isn't, nor is my baby, but I am. I can barely walk to the bathroom without getting winded these days. I'm so out of shape!

Next appointment is in a week and 3 days. Just a regular visit with the doc. Then in 2 weeks and 3 days I start doing weekly monitoring. They'll do the non stress test, an ultrasound to look at amniotic fluid, and god help me, possibly manual cervix checks. That's it! Then it's just having the baby!


----------



## vickyd

Athletic uterus hahaha!!

Hearty id like to take all credit for keeping the party going but really its all thanks to my mom who babysits one night a week so that me and Alex can go out. Obviously we could have used this one night for going to bed early and getting some much need rest but we are refusing to give up on fun just yet lol! I love going out and dancing, I get really crazy if I dont have my weekly fix!

Some good news for me and Alex, I have to go to a conference in Paris in September and my boss decided to pay for Alex to come along too so we will be celebrating our anniversary in Paris woohoo!!! 5 star hotel and all!!! Bring on those juicy rare fillet steaks man!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

OMG theres red raspberry in your prenatals??? Jerks. you arent supposed to have that until that last few weeks as you know, defo bin those.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab news Vicky. What a great way to spend your anniversary.

Glad baby hearty is still inside, you've done amazingly well with all the bed rest etc. you're on the home straight now.

I actually have to disagree with some comments, about it being bad for us to hear negative stuff about our parents?? My mum and dad talked so much shit on each other for years and I never took any notice, as soon as I grew up I made my own opinions, they were both in fact terrible parents, lucky me!


----------



## vickyd

My mother's father hated my dad, he used to make sarcastic remarks all the time. Once when i was 12 i got so angry i told him off and vowed never to visit him again. True to my words, i didnt even go to his funeral 10 years ago.


----------



## Round2

I got the call at 6:15 am........on my way in now. Feel like I'm gonna vomit!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:wohoo: :wohoo:

Good luck, will be thinking of you.xx


----------



## vickyd

Oh Rounders how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope everything goes ok and FAST!! Thinking of you sweetie!!!!


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Round! :yipee:


----------



## jenny25

Good luck round xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck, Round:happydance:


----------



## Round2

Thanks girls....I brought my laptop and they have Wifi. Nothing happening yet, still waiting for the induction to be administered.


----------



## heart tree

Just woke up and saw your update Round. Hope it's fast. Good luck honey!!! Can't wait to hear about our newest Disco baby!!!


----------



## jenny25

Just thought I'd update not much of one w is measuring 28 weeks and head down with the pains I have been having I need to speak to my consultant as he thinks it could be a circulation problem in my right leg due to the clexaine but all is good otherwise xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi to rounders in her hospital bed!!! Might be too much to ask to set up the webcam....

whats going on over there rounders? howre you feeling? 

Jen, i thought Clexane was supposed to _help_ circulation. Glad your measurements are looking good


----------



## NatoPMT

decided to edit out the stuff from the weekend, we've read it now and im worried ive put it in the public domain.


----------



## jenny25

I'm not sure hun it's just what she said I'm sure it's probably nothing too do with clexaine but will see what my consultant says I've got too have uterine Doppler scan on Monday too check blood flow anyway plus it's a growth scan xxx


----------



## heart tree

Nato do you want me to delete my comments? I'm happy to do so if you want. 

Jen, are you getting an ultrasound on Monday as well? Is that what a Doppler scan is? I don't think I've had one of those. 

Round, I hope you are having your baby!!


----------



## jenny25

Yeah Amanda they just check the blood flow around the uterus too make are its ok no blockages an stuff it was supposed to be done a while ago but they only checked the blood flow through the cord which was done xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Yes please hearty, it was your response that made me rethink....ive copied it and put it somewhere private cos i think i will need it again when working out what to do


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> Yes please hearty, it was your response that made me rethink....ive copied it and put it somewhere private cos i think i will need it again when working out what to do

Done. :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

jenny25 said:


> Yeah Amanda they just check the blood flow around the uterus too make are its ok no blockages an stuff it was supposed to be done a while ago but they only checked the blood flow through the cord which was done xx

Just looked at the front of the PAL thread and saw that I have you down for a scan on Monday. You know I like to keep track of these things. :flower:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda xxx

Are you ok nato xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Hearty, think that was pretty sensitive information for me to leave, I'd hate to think of something like that written about me in public if I had that sort of situation. been really helpful though, it's helped organise things in my head

yes thanks Jen. Im fine after getting it all out 

x


----------



## Allie84

OMG Good luck, Round!!! :hugs: I hope the foley catheter does the trick! Sending speedy labor thoughts your way and I CANNOT wait to hear about the arrival of the newest Disco baby!!! YAY!!!! :happydance:

Jenny, sorry you're getting lightning crotch...I got that as well. Glad baby is doing well! :hugs: 

Nato, that lamp is just asking for trouble! I'm surprised no one had smashed their head into it before. It's quite the lamp. 

Hearty, I loved the insight you offered Nato. It makes a lot of sense. I didn't know John had lost a sister. I lost a brother before I was born and I wonder if my parents look for bits of him in Alistair. I've never looked at it from that perspective before. Anyways, wow, you are so near the end! I can't believe how soon your little girl will be here! 


AFM, we had a photography session done with Alistair on Monday and I just got the photos. I wanted to share some of them. I think they're really cute!

Edit: Files too large. Need to transfer to Photobucket. Bah!


----------



## hoping:)

Oooo... can't wait to see them Allie! 

Jen- glad to hear your little guy is doing great.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks amanda. Congrats to your friend on the PAL thread hope her and babies are doing well.

Yay round Im so excited for you :happydance:

Jen thats good news about measuring right hope consultant appointment goes well. I used to get the pains to I always thought it was because he was breech.

Look forward to see the pics Allie.


----------



## Allie84

I'm being impatient about Photobucket but I did upload some to Facebook so I'll just post a link to the album:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151940928650727.881642.589440726&type=1&l=fba14c88bf

You lose a lot of the quality with Facebook but that's okay!


----------



## heart tree

Allie, those pics are amazing. I can actually see a little bit of a man in his face if you know what I mean. There is something in his face where you can tell what he's going to look like as an adult. He's going to melt hearts.

How did they do the floating balloon one? I'm dense. Blaming it on the pregnancy brain. I love the ones with him in a suitcase and the Scotland teddy bear.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I'm at work so will get on FB to check out the pics later today:thumbup: Can't wait!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls, I've been reading posts back recently, but too tired to comment as Charlotte's sleeping is really poor at the mo. From what I can remember:-

Good luck Rounders, can't wait to hear news!

Nato, love what you did to the lamp! Admit it, you did it deliberately didn't you! :haha: I wish I had that much money to spend on a lamp! Did you let your MIL take Eloise in the end today? She sounds like a right pain in the ass! Is there any mileage in getting John to have a word with her about her treatment of you?

Allie, your little man is so cute in your fb pics!

Vicky, I'm jealous of you going to Paris! Mal and I got engaged and spent part of our honeymoon there, I bloody love the city!

Hearty, you are so close to the finishing line. Hope you're taking it nice and easy!

Ditto Jen. I had the electric shock thing in the last 10 weeks. Scared the hell out of me! I got used to it eventually and stopped freaking out as much.

Hi to every else x


----------



## Sugarlove2

Meant to say re the sex conversation. I felt really randy during pregnancy and dtd right up till the end. It's now I have a problem with. My libido has totally vanished. Do you think this is normal? Charlotte is over 5 months old now, and we've dtd once. Rock and roll eh! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Hey Sugar! So, what's Charlotte's sleeping like? I've only gained a good sleeper in the past week so I'm not sure I have any sound advice lol. 

Hearty, for the balloon photo she had Alex hold the basket on one side in the air for a few shots, then had him hold the basket in the same position but on the other side and she composited them using photoshop, so you can't see Alex. I love that one! Alistair was very confused as to why he was in the air in a basket. 

Lucy, I meant to answer your quesiton about my MIL and address what Nato mentioned as well...my MIL isn't even Scottish, she's from Belfast! She's lived mostly in Scotland since she was 15, though. As far I know she thinks it's fun and exotic that I'm American but I'm sure she resents me a bit for taking her little boy away to another continent. :dohh:

Nato, I'm curious like Sugar as to whether your MIL took the wee one today or not?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Allie, Charlotte was a great sleeper from 3 weeks old sleeping right through the night and waking up at 6 for the day. Suddenly it's all changed. The other night she woke up at 1,3 and 5am and that was her up for the day. This morning I could hear her thrashing about next to me from 4am, but managed to ignore her till 4.45 where I fed her and again that was her up. I'm exhausted. It could be a lot worse I know, but it's just changed when she turned about 4 months old. Must be this bloody 4 month sleep regression thing I keep hearing about :growlmad:

Allie, good to hear things are improving on the sleep front. Maybe there's hope! :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I love the photos Alistair is gorgeous love the pic of the 3 of you just perfect.

Vicky I forgot to say about Paris thats great news yoy & Alex will have a wonderful time.

Sugar its rough I know but will get better Benjamin didnt start sleeping through untill about 9 monthsish apart from the odd day but now hes pretty good well apart from tonight when hes been awake since half 2. Does she nap during the day? Benjamins not great at it and there doesnt seem to be a pattern to it getting him down can be a bit of a drama some nights. As far as sex I think we did it once or twice in the first 8 months. Benjamin not being in our room has made a difference but I wouldnt say its regular at the moment as I was always so tired and didnt have much of a sexdrive but that seems to be coming back now. Just give yourself time for me it took a while for my hormones to settle down.


----------



## Round2

He's here........Bryce Elliot was born last night at 9:39 pm he weights 6lbs 5 oz. He's so adorable, I'm totally in love. Forgot my phone cable, so will upload pics later.

Crazy delivery, took 7 hours for the induction to start. Then only 2 hours to go from 3cm to fully dilated. They put my epidural then I could feel his head start to come out so they didn't even give me the drugs. I ended up pushing him out using only gas and air (which I didn't know my hosptial offered).

Everyone is doing fine, he slept quite well last night, so I actually feel pretty good!!


----------



## Dazed

Congrats round!


----------



## vickyd

Yay!!!!!! Congratz hun!!! What a great name!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

OMG!!!! That was bloody quick, i was thinking he'd be here today on Hoping's birthday....

*CONGRATULATIONS*​
How is Maddy? How are your lady bits? are you back home yet? PICTURES!!!!!!!

Hoping.....

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY​​*

Sugar, she'll get the hang of it again, she might be regressing, or just learning something new which can interrupt their sleeping with all the thinking about the new thing. 

Afm: 

I am officially TTC - its CD1 and this is the month we start trying again. Let the hysteria, panic and anxiety begin! I just dusted off my opks and have been taking my pregnacare and 5mg folics for a few months now, so i am ready to roll (in the hay). 

Eloise stayed home with me this week. Her pal Isabella came round and showed off crawling while Eloise decided to opt out of any mobility to sit and chew stuff.


----------



## vickyd

OOOOhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Good luck Nato!!!! Looking forward to your neurotic antics hahaha!!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

careful what you wish for Vic, i can crank it up to 10 you know

In fact, Ive started already, just off to buy some CoEnzyme Q10. I have started reading the TTC over 35's and theres a thread about it in there. I took CoEQ10 for a few years in my 30's, i wonder if thats why i was lucky enough to have Eloise at 40


----------



## jenny25

Congrats round well done xxxx


Eeek nato so excited for you xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome, Bryce!!!:happydance: LOVE the name. I can't wait to see pictures of his sweet little face.

Nato- Thank you!:flower: That was very sweet of you. I'm also looking forward to your crazy TTC madness!

I haven't read back but I will and repost


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats rounders, sooo pleased to hear of your lil boys safe arrival.x

How exciting Nato, looking forward to having another disco baby in the oven.x


----------



## vickyd

Nato I predict you will be heavily pregnant by end of October as I will be back in London Town for another wedding. Stay true to the tradition of me smoking fags in your garden while you stare passionately at my hand to mouth motion hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations Round :happydance: so happy to hear of your baby boys safe arrival cant wait to see pics. :hugs: hows maddy? When do you get to come home?

Hoping happy birthday hope you are having an amazing day :cake:

Ohhhh Nato yay to ttc again Im so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## roonsma

Congrats Rounders!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Yay Round!!! What a great name! Can't wait for pics. You did it! You have your boy!!!

Amber, happy birthday!!!

Nato, back on the crazy train. I'm excited to watch it unfold. Can't remember, why do you take so much folic acid? I take the same because I'm MTHFR hetero, so my doc had me take it as a precaution. Recently I had a cold and was looking for Class A drugs I could take (which there aren't any) but I saw that extra folic acid is Class A in the 1st and 2nd trimesters and Class C in the third! There is an Australian study linking it to asthma and autism. But only when you take it in excess doses. Did you take it all the way through with Eloise? I decided to cut back since I also eat a lot of food with folic acid too. 

I just bought my new prenatals today. No red raspberry leaf in them. Let's see if that helps.


----------



## Allie84

CONGRAUTLATIONS ROUND!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Yipee!!!!!! Welcome to the world, Bryce!!!! What a quick labor!!! I'm so happy for you. How's Maddy doing? OMG, how was it pushing without any pain relief? 

Ooh, Nato, so excited for you. :happydance: I took CoQ10 in the past for heart palpitations. Not sure if it worked and I stopped because it was pricey. I hope it helps! 

Happy, Happy Birthday, Hoping!!!!! Are you doing anything special today? 

Hearty, glad you're on some new prenatals. That study you mentioned made me think about how there was a recent study that showed mother's with gestational diabetes and high blood pressure are moke likely to have autistic children. I had both while pregnant! There's always something to scare you.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Congratulations Round!!!!!!!!!! Well done and welcome to the world Bryce.

Nato, you're batshit cray cray. I still can't fathom the idea of baby no.2


----------



## Round2

Thanks ladies! We're doing great. He's such a little angel, he slept most of last night and has been so good today. Maddy came this morning and would not let him go! She's totally smitten with him. I feel so lucky!!

Allie - pushing without any pain relief SUCKED! It was a pretty traumatizing experience, but at the same time I feel kind of proud of myself.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi all

I wonder how long can i wait for photos of Bryce before i pee myself. I cant stand the wait!!!

Eloise has been HILARIOUS today. I have a giraffe puppet and we played with that. I hid him behind me and Eloise went mental trying to find him and looking round me for him. I put the puppet down in a crumpled heap, and she saw him and burst into tears. 

She's done 3 milestones in the last 2 weeks, waving hello and goodbye, passing objects from hand to hand and looking for hidden objects (object permanence) - all were way ahead of schedule, so i am less worried about trying to crawl and standing...she's all about the social and mental, less about the physical. 

Thanks for the TTC good wishes. Vic, haha ace...cant wait to see you in October!! I will still be on maternity leave and its Eloise's first birthday on 22nd Oct. I will stand next to you, salivating. 

Hearty: I take 5mg of folic because my nephew had spina bifida, my mum has an unclosed vertebrae and i am allergic to latex (linked to spina bifida) - it also reduces risk of Downs (possibly - early study suggestions). I did a quick google and found recent studies (2009 - to present) saying folic reduces risk of autism? I know that autism is linked to 2nd babies born close to their elder sibling, theorised to be due to low vitamin stores...and i have been taking prenatals for a few months for that reason. I could only find folic linked to asthma in 3rd tri, and i stop at 12 weeks - could stop earlier as the neural tube is closed by 6 or 8 weeks, forget which. I then just take the standard prenatal dose for the rest of pregnancy. The studies can be a bit conflicting, depends on the sample size and the methodology, but for me, the bottom line is the health implications with spina bifida and downs are too much to risk

glad youve binned the red raspberry - very shocked that was in a prenatal. 

Allie - got the CoEQ10 today, it cant hurt. I used to take it and lost weight when i did, hopefully it will have the same effect this time too. Sugar update?


----------



## NatoPMT

I might use batshit cray cray as my new signature.


----------



## heart tree

Round we really do need those pics ASAP! Can't wait!

Now I remember Nato. Thanks for the info. I'm just going to stick with the normal dose now. I hope I didn't do any harm taking extra into the 3rd tri! 

Love your new siggie!


----------



## vickyd

Heart I took 4 mg up to the day Hero was born and will be doing the same if i ever decide to go for number 2. I think its standard for MTHFR cases.

Today Alex took Hero to the park instead of me so that i could finally do some wor around the house. All im gonna say is that the hoover almost clogged up twice from all the dust and fur...Gross...I also ironed a mountain of clothes! Took me a good 4 hours!!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I am just glad my grammar was correct.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Congrats Rounders, can't wait to see pics of the little fella! :happydance:

Happy Birthday to Hoping!

Nato I'm well excited for you ttc again and also slighly envious. :haha: I bet you get knocked up no bother this time! 

Well done to Eloise, the clever girl! She sounds super intelligent and didn't she roll super early too!

Thanks for the advice re sleeping Luce :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Aww round I love that maddy is smitten with her baby brother. You sound so happy and you should be proud of yourself for doing it with just gas and air.

Im with nato desparate to see some pictures.

Aww nato eloise is so cute and what a clever girl. Its so lovely seeing them learn something new.

Afm: my little boy is asleep and has been since half 8 so fingers crossed he sleeps through tonight as he needs to and I definitely need some sleep been exhausted today. We went to the little explorers groups today which was good glad we got out this morning as its done nothing but rain all afternoon. No plans for tomorrow apart from waiting for a delivery, ordered a rug for Benjamins room.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, if your boy sleeps through the night, he should win a sleeping medal! That's a lot of sleep. But for your sake, I hope he does.

Vicky, thanks for telling me about the folic acid. I'm only MTHFR hetero which half of the population is. All of my other clotting tests and homocysteine tests were normal. There was no real reason for me to be on that high a dose, but my doc did it as a precaution. Then I switched docs and never found out when I should stop taking them. BTW, I'm jealous of your Paris trip. Are you taking Hero or are you going with just Alex? Paris is the city of romance. You may come back knocked up if you aren't careful!


----------



## VGibs

Hi Round!!! I saw the pics on FB and had to come say...Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cutie patootie!

AFM...wedding planning is a nightmare. And I am having a very rough week :S Not to mention I am scared of my future fertility because I keep spotting 7-8 days before my AF and that only started 6 months ago :( I`m scared.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty No i wont be taking Hero with me. Lets say i dont think im ready to take her overseas just yet lol! She is a really bad travel companion in the car so i shudder to think what she would be like on the plane. Also I will be in the conference till 5 pm everyday. I have been to Paris a couple times while i was in Uni in the UK, I dont remember much of it as i was drunk the whole time hahah!! Funny i was thinking how cool it would be if i were to conceive in Paris...We shall see!

Luce good to hear you are getting some sleep hun! Hero has been really good the last month pretty much sleeping through every night. We had a few nights where she would wake up at 3 and not go back down till 6 but they were a handful of times only.


----------



## LucyJ

V Im so sorry you've had a rough week :hugs: I'm not sure about the spotting but try not to worry can you speak to your dr about it? are you on the pill or anything like that?

Round congratuations Bryce is gorgeous loved the photos so happy for you hope you are both doing well :hugs:

Hearty he should get a medal he was such a good boy last night 8:30pm to 7:15am which was so much better than the previous night when he went down at 9pm and was up from 2:30am - 5:30am. I so needed the sleep which would of been even better if I hadnt hurt my shoulder damn husbands fault I was turning over as he half woke in a panic that Benjamin was trying to climb out of the bed (he was in his cot fast asleep) so grabbed me (thinking I was him I think) and Ive pulled something in my neck/shoulder.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky paris is wonderful I'd love to take steve there. I hope you come back from paris knocked up. 

Thanks. Thats great that Heros sleeping well when we have a bad night I wondered how I coped for some many months with no sleep I guess your body just adjusts to it.


----------



## vickyd

Luce for me the worst is broken sleep. I can function perfectly on 5 hous sleep if its continuous. If I wake up every couple of hours i feel dizzy and sometimes i even throw up!


----------



## NatoPMT

I have a receipt still from the last time i went Paris for a drink. 27. Hope its all on expenses Vic! I wouldnt take Weezy on a plane at the mo either, i wouldnt dare

Cesca Id have corrected it and saved your blushes. Assuming Id have spotted it

Sugar - Eloise rolled very early, 2.5 months or something, she did it 3 times in a row, then didnt do it again for weeks. I was showing her cartoon pictures of seahorses and crabs and stuff today then showing her photos, and she did a double take and looked from the cartoon to the photo. 

Rounders - the fb photos are massive cuteness, so many congrats on your little boy

Luce - lets see the rug, show us a link

Hearty dont worry about the folic acid, i did a google and 11% of children have asthma, if its increased risk of 25% like i read, thats only an increase of 2.5% overall. 

cant finish weezy awake


----------



## vickyd

Nato obviously ita all expenses paid..Otherwise id be eating plain stale baguettes all day!


----------



## LucyJ

Not sure if this will work or not but this is the the link to the rug

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+safari-circular-carpet-in-rugs-curtains-and-cushions+b7078

Have also ordered letters for the front of his bedroom door they've run out of B's so will have to wait for that at the moment I have enjamins room :haha:

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+...etters-in-room-decorations-and-pictures+A7727

Benjamins has been making me giggle and keeping me fit he has got really quick at climbing the stairs and will climb up to the top he'll wait for me to follow him up then wave at me giggle and disappear round the corner if I dont go and grab him he'll pop his head round the corner to check Im coming the disappear again. Ive not been rushing to get him as I didnt want him to see going up the stairs as a game but it seems he finds it lots of fun. Im also very proud of him as he went half way up then came all the way back down by himself and very carefully clever little boy. We're getting a stairgate of my brother at the weekend hes very safe and carefull but the banister isnt and he could fall through. Steves fathers day present arrived yesterday just a little lat but he loves it I made him a photo book Im really pleased with it.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry dont have time to post properly (but LOVE the Baby Ben stuff Luce)

Just wanted to provide evidence that Eloise is a true disco baby...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3367.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jenny25

Omg nato how cute is she Defo a disco baby lol xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh she's so adorable, lived the video on fb of her too.x


----------



## heart tree

Hey ladies. Waters broke. In the hospital. Am going to have my baby. I'm scared. Please send your positivity.


----------



## jenny25

Oh darlin everything will be ok sweetie please MSG me your number on fb hun xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

OMG Hearty!!! you are going to meet your baby girl!!! Sounds like you have got internet access at hospital like Rounders did (or phone internet) - update us as much as you can, im dying to hear everything 

My waters broke and its not very pleasant because every time you contract, more waters will seep out, or every time she moves, but its totally manageable. 

Sending you all my love and LOTS of good vibes, you will do great and she will be fine, i just know it, she's in the zone where her lungs are ok now isnt she? have they given you steroids or is it not necessary? Not sure if waters breaking allow time for that, but wishing her a safe journey here

Eloise's dancing and disco balls are getting out of hand, its like she's got rhythm or somert....


----------



## NatoPMT

Im flapping around like an idiot, i have urges to fetch towels and hot water


----------



## Jaymes

:hugs: all the positivity I have is with you!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. The water leaking is a yucky feeling for sure. They didn't mention anything about steroids. I'll ask. Contracting every 2-4 minutes but nothing too painful yet. It's 3am here. Tired but too anxious to sleep.


----------



## vickyd

Oh Hearty can you beleive that soon you will meet your little princess??? I know youre stressed and scared hun, Hero was born just a couple days earlier than your little bean. Dont worry, everything will be perfect and soon you will feel love like no other!! Monday morning ill be sending you a package with all the good luck charms me and Hero have kept in our crib for the safe arrival of little Heart!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vicky. I keep thinking about how perfect Hero is. Was just looking on FB at how gorgeous she looked on the beach. You both are my inspiration right now.


----------



## heart tree

Jen it's super expensive to text/phone overseas with the plan I have. I promise to keep you posted though. Thanks love.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty without wanting to sound like a bragging mom, Hero is truley way ahead on all milestones than all the babies in her play group who were born full term. She is also taller and everyone thinks she is at least 20 months old. Your princess is going to be perfect! Another VIP (very important preemie) disco baby!!!


----------



## heart tree

Vicky brag away. It gives me hope.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG hearty, soooooo bloody excited for you. Can't wait to see the next disco bubba.xx


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hearty your little princess can not wait to meet you, so has decided to make an appearance a wee bit earlier! I'm so excited for you, you'll be fine and I can't wait to see pics of you holding her xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

OMG Hearty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Round2

Hearty!! OMG, OMG, OMG!! I'm so excited for you. All the luck in the world. Wishing you all healthy and quick delivery. Can't wait to see your gorgeous girl.


----------



## LucyJ

Omg first time Ive checked today and wow little hearty is coming all my positivity and thoughts are with you amanda and your little girl. Your going to meet your little one I know you must be scared its going to be okay, deep breaths hun we are all there with you. I cant wait to hear of her safe arrival so much love coming your way. :hugs::hugs:

Nato elosie is just gorgeous a tru disco baby. My little man's in his "never too little to rock" t-shirt veru cute.

Vicky brag away hero is gorgeous and doing so well. 

Oh my god Im excited


----------



## yogi77

Yay so excited for you Hearty!! Can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty please update as soon as you can!!! xoxoxox


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I need hearty updates, thank god Ill be up half the night so I can check for updates.x


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy I might be up with you :haha: as my little man seems to have decided that he doesnt need to sleep tonight.

Will keep checking hope you are doing alright Amanda xx


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Amanda... sending all the positive vibes I have your way.

BTW... I kept having a feeling I should check on you yesterday!


----------



## Allie84

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck, Hearty!!! Baby might be here by now!?!?! It's been almost 24 hours! I'm thinking of you and your family and cannot wait to hear about baby's arrival. :) :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I had my baby!

Delilah Vida Honan was born at 6:35pm on Sunday June 24. She weighs 5 lbs 2 oz. and is 19 inches long. She was crying a lot when she came out and turned pink immediately. She is a little chubbier than I thought she would be. Her Apgar score was 6 and then 8!

Labor was intense. They started me on a pill to thin my cervix. About an hour after I took it I started to contract every 1-2 minutes. Eventually they slowed to 2-4 minutes. But they were extremely painful. I used gas and air which did very little. I also decided to add Fentanyl, a fast acting narcotic that lasts about 15 minutes. That also did very little except help the time in between contractions feel less painful. I labored in a jacuzzi tub for a while. Time completely escaped me. When I got out of the tub they decided to put me on pitocin. That's when the real fun began. Not only were they coming faster together, they were much more painful. Finally I threw in the towel and asked for an epidural. I waited and waited and waited. I found out the anesthesiologist was pulled into an emergency C section. At this point it was an hour from when I requested it and I waited a while to request it. The contractions were so strong I could feel her pushing out of me. This went on for a while. It was excruciating. Finally a doctor did a cervical exam and I was 10 cm. I could have told them that. My baby was coming out. They quickly wheeled me into the operating room and told me I could start pushing. I pushed for about 20 minutes or so with no meds. She came out fairly quickly. They all told me I was a really good pusher and they said they don't tell everyone that. There was a team of specialists waiting to take her. They did a lot of tests while I birthed the placenta and got stitched for a minor tear. Ouch and ouch. She wasn't breathing as well as they would like so put a mask on her that hopped give pressure to the lungs. It's not a breathing machine though. I got to give her a quick kiss before they brought her to the NICU. Tim went down to be with her. I had to heal for 2 hours before I could see her. My mom showed up about an hour after birth, but we both got to go to the NICU for the first time together. She's little but doing great. She has my big cheeks.

Her middle name is to honor my step-father from Spain. The last time I saw him before he died from dementia, he told me "we will find your baby." he was not making sense about anything he said and I didn't know what he meant. This was before my losses. The first day we saw her heartbeat was on his birthday. He did find my baby. Vida means life in Spanish.

The icing on the cake (for me anyway) is that she was born on Gay Pride Day in San Francisco. The symbol for Gay Pride is a rainbow flag.

Thank you all for your supportive words and encouraging stories. You really helped get me through one of the scariest times of my life.

I'm not sure how long Delilah will be at the hospital. I hope not long. I couldn't believe that little baby I was holding was all mine. :cloud9:

Pics later, I promise. Tim took some but he went home for the night. My mom is staying in the hospital room with me. I haven't slept in over 24 hours. Exhausted doesn't begin to describe how I feel.

Love you all....I'm a mummy!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhhh Amanda, congratulations and welcome to the world little Delilah, I love her middle name and it's meaning.

Sounds like you did amazingly well in labour, us disco girls are made of strong stuff.

Hope you get to bring your bundle home real soon.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Wow Im am so happy for you Im crying happy tears you've done amazing. Welcome to the world little Delilah Vida Honan what a beautiful name. Im so glad your mum is with you I'm just so happy for you your a mummy congratulations. Congratulations to Tim I bet he is over the moon. I hope your little girl gets to come home really soon. Cant wait to see pics of her. What great news to start the week off with.

I love the meaning of her middle name your stepfather was right you've got your forever baby. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

In honour of our newest disco bubs!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_m-BjrxmgI


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I love it when the music started Benjamin smiled and started dancing so I've had a dance with my disco baby to it in honour of the newest disco bubs as you said.

:thumbup:


----------



## Sparkly

Congratulations Amanda, Delilah is blessed with an amazing Mamma :hugs:

Vicky - That is one of my fave songs, made me :cry:

Another Delilah tune from the 60's......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a_T3U1rg2I


----------



## Jaymes

Amanda, Chris was born at 38 weeks and was only 5 lb 7 oz! She'll be home soon! Still praying for you all!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My, my, myyyyyyyyyyyyy - Delilah!!!

Amazing news hearty, I am so happy for you and Tim. I've said congrats on your thread but wanted to post here too.

You deserve this so much, I hope your little lady can come home soon xx


----------



## Allie84

*CONGRATULATIONS, HEARTY!!! Welcome to the world, Delilah Vida Honan!!! *

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :hugs: :happydance:

You did so well! I'm mega jealous of your 20 minutes of pushing LOL but you deserved a good labor experience for sure and I'm glad it wasn't traumatic. It sounds like Delilah is doing great and she's a great weight! I can't wait to see her chubby cheeks. :) Lots of love to you, Tim and Delilah. Congrats!


----------



## Allie84

My post is a little obnoxous, isn't it? Oh, well. :haha:

I love the Delilah videos. :) Nice tuuunes. My favorite is the dancing in the Top of the Pops video. It reminds me of the dancing at a Dave Matthews Band concert and it just looks so funny to me in a Tom Jones video.


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys just thought is update 

Had a scan today our little fatty is 3lb doing very well xx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/ce60a677.jpg


----------



## Sugarlove2

Yay Hearty delighted for you. Huge congrats! Sounds like you did fantastically well and love the name. Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## Dazed

Jen, your little man looks adorable in that scan pic and seems to be doing really well.


----------



## yogi77

Congratulations Hearty, I am so happy for you and sobbing away at my computer while I read your post. Can't wait to see some pictures of your baby girl. Also jealous of your 20 min of pushing but I'm glad that part was quick for you. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so much dazed it means a lot I'm still debating toget a 3d/4d scan xxx


----------



## Dazed

I say go for it if you have the money Jen. If this is going to be your last pregnancy, mine as well go for it.


----------



## vickyd

Jen i was too stressed at the time that i didnt even think of going for a 3/4d scan. I so regret that now! Definately go for it if you can.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys I will Defo look into it see what kind of deal I can get xxx


----------



## VGibs

Miracles happen, and dreams do come true.
Sometimes in pink, and sometimes in blue.
Waiting so long to have that desire,
Even when your heart feels on fire. 
But now I see you, and you are all mine.
That tiny face, and cry so divine.
And all the angels who came before you,
Smile and blow kisses, and help Mommy too.
Never forgetting, how much you are loved.
And cherished, and cuddled, and constantly hugged.
Now sleep little baby, and don't you forget.
You have the "Disco Momma's" to worry and fret. 
So Mommy will always have a listening ear.
And someone who has helped dry her tears.



Happy "being a mommy" Amanda!

& 

Happy "3 lb wiggly baby ultrasound" Jenn!


----------



## LucyJ

Great pic jen so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Awee thanks xxxx

Tonight I feel like I'm carrying a bowling ball it feels so heavy xx


----------



## Sparkly

Lovely scan pic Jen :D

Ginny I heart that poem x


----------



## Allie84

I just can't get over Delilah being here. :) I'm so happy.

Great photo Jen!! Awww! Definitely get a 3D or 4D scan! :) I had like 5 4D scans (for medical reasons, but still) and they were all so amazing! 

Oh, and what a cute poem! It's so true. :)


----------



## Jaymes

I didn't get a 3d with Lexi. I am still dissapionted. I'll definitely get one this time around!

Thanks for the poem Virginia, it is beautiful! <3 it!


----------



## SMFirst

Congrats Hearty!!! 
Awesome work to get that baby out and glad she's going well :)

and I think I missed Round's baby being born too - Congrats Round!!! I'll have to read back more...


----------



## jenny25

I know I'm just so over the moon for Amanda and Tim xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My heart just melted seeing a pic of hearty and Delilah on fb, couldn't be happier for them.

Hope you lot are well! 

Zac has colic so I'm struggling with that! Tips welcome!x


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- I just want to say congrats again!!! Delilah's picture was adorable on FB:cloud9:

Jen- great scan picture:thumbup:

Sassy- I have no tips on colic but I hope it passes soon:hugs:

This thread has been so exciting with all of the new Disco babies:D

afm- I am back to work after our trip to South Dakota. We had a blast! Penny did wonderful on the plane ride and was soooo excited. She had a silly little smile plastered on her face the whole time:cloud9: She wanted to touch everything and look out the window. On our way back we even got bumped up to 1st class!

Penny is also officially crawling and pulling her self up on things:cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

Awww how cute hoping xxxx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Tips for colic:

* Baby massage to get all the wind out
* Burping frequently during feeds
* Dr Brown bottles

Also consider other liklihoods such as reflux or milk intolerance. I was told over and over again it was 'colic' - but it wasn't. I'm not even sure colic exists I just think it's the health professionals way of getting out of further investigation as colic doesn't have a cure they just 'grow out of it'.


----------



## Jaymes

Bee was colicky and had reflux. She has extreme excema now, and I took her off milk for 2 weeks and her skin improved slightly. Maybe try switching to a non cows milk formula? I know it took a lot of patience and a lot of soothing. Sometimes things like walking helped, and also rubbing her back, sometimes bouncing her gently. She loved her swing and sleeping in a semi upright position helped too. Just try to remember during the times when it's really bad that it's because he is uncomfortable that he is crying so much. I used gripe water, it's in the US, don't know if the have something similar where you are...


----------



## jenny25

I'm sorry I can't really offer advise its been that long the only thing I remember is that don't use gripe water omg I used it on aarron and he started choking on it , it scared the crap out of me xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

He's already lactose intolerant so is on special formula for that! Today he's also been diagnosed with reflux so we've been prescribed gaviscon, it never worked with poppy but fingers crossed it does this time so we can avoid all the meds!

Another reflux/colic/lacto intolerant bubba oh lucky me, it's history repeating itself!!


----------



## vickyd

Shit Sass that sucks...I really hope the gaviscon works this time, I hated giving Hero all those meds too. I worry that if i have another we will have the same issues. Its so heartbreaking to see them in pain, that arching of the back always sent me in tears...Just thinking how much pain she was in still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

It really sucks and it's hard for me to cope with, I really thought we'd avoided all this shit this time around.

It's so frustrating when he's thrashing and screaming with the teat in his mouth, I get so annoyed, I know it's not his fault and I feel so helpless :-(


----------



## Sugarlove2

Sassy have you tried gripe water? Charlotte had colic and I found that helped. I also used comfort milk. The massage sounds like a good plan too. It's horrible seeing them like that, but I do think it's something a lot of them get with their tiny little tummies unfortunately. Charlotte grew out of hers by about 16 weeks. I never experimented with different bottles, but it sounds like it's worth a try.
Hope things improve


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Sassy, I'm sorry! :hugs: I really hope the Gaviscon works. Don't worry about feeling annoyed, it's only natural when you're lilstening to screaming! Just keep reminding yourself that this is a temporary phase and he won't have colic forever. It may be hard to get through the next few weeks but when they're over it will be bliss!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh we're using gripe water, infacol and colief. I've had to stop bf too so im upset about that!

I know all this rubbish stuff will be over before we know it.x


----------



## Allie84

Hang in there, Sass. :hugs:

Hoping, how are you?!?!

So, basically, my hometown and the town Hoping lives in is on fire. :( 32,000 people have been evacuated...the entire neighborhod where Hoping and I went to high school. Ugh. I'm so upset! And I'm meant to be there in two weeks, as well. I wonder what's going to happen.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie, I see your photo on fb! That's awful, those poor people, having your home and contents destroyed like that must be devastating. Hope no one you know is affected.x


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy:hugs:

Allie- we are hanging in there. It was so crazy yesterday.... After picking Penny up from the Broadmore area I was driving north on I-25 and I could see the flames on the mountain. As I drove closer to my house the smoke kept getting worse and worse so by the time I got home I couldn't see the mountain or the sky. I was really worried about Penny and all this smoke but it seems to have cleared out a little. They evacuated the west side of I-25. We are just on the other side of I-25 so no evacuation for us yet. Last night they had 5% of the fire contained...


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy Im sorry your going through the dreaded reflux again hope the gaviscon helps Zac. Its good they've said thats what it is it took Benjamin lossing weight and dropping of the chart before they acknowledged that yes it was reflux. :hugs:

Oh Allie Im so sorry that sounds horrific that must be awful to see. :hugs:

Amanda Delilah is beautiful loved your update in your journal and pics.

Afm: :grr: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Im having one of those days and just wanted to scream. Benjamim is being as good as gold but other stuff getting on my nerves today I may be a little hormonal too think Im building up to my period getting crampy pains feel a bit like crying for no reason and just feel wiped out. We have a little tesco express which has just reopened after a refurbishment and they have made it a nightmare to manaover a pram around the shop :growlmad: its so annoying do they not think about these things they've put a costa coffee machine in because we really need a coffee machine. I had to say no to going out with a friend and her little girl this afternoon as had to be at home for a new electricity meter to be fitted (they sent us a letter saying we owed £2000 um I dont think so they've now decided it was a faulty meter or some idiot read it wrong) anyway they said they'd be here between 12pm and 6pm but turned up at 11am just as I was puting Benjamin down for a nap which then didnt happen so he went down late. We could of gone out after all oh well. Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## vickyd

Lucy I feel you girl! Its been a crappy day here too and im also up for my period which isnt helping me deal with things...
Hero was up every two hours last night and then up for good at 4 am!!! I was so tired i started yelling at Alex and scared Hero in the process. I got her to go back down at 7.30 but then i had to go to work. I got on the metro and fell asleep which made me loose my station. Back on the train for another 20 minutes and when i made it finally i had to wait for the fucking bus for 30 minutes under the sun at 37 degrees temp! By the time i got to work i was sweating like a pig and almost dizzy from tiredness. At work I had an accident and burnt the area between my upper lip and nose by sticking my head into a drum during a reaction. Dont ask me why i did something so stupid, remember i was working in the heat after 3 hour sleep! Now im home and have to get ready for the James/Kasabian gig tonight. Im so ready to skip it but i paid 80 euro for those tickets and i know ill regret not going anyway. Lets hope i dont pass out!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky thats shit Benjamin was up once last night but settle quickly enough I cant imagine what I'd be like today if hed been up more. I phoned steve and had a rant at him like it was his fault poor guy. That kind of heat on 3 hrs sleep and working not a good combination. I hope you have a fantastic night out and makes up for a shitty day. No dont pass out plent of water before you go out (or maybe something stronger :haha:)

:flower:

Ive just refused to cook so steves gone to the supermarket to get something easy Im craving a big bowl of chips (yep the :witch: must be on her way),


----------



## Sugarlove2

Allie that's so terrible! I really hope they get the fire under control soon.

Lucy, seen your pics of Benjamin on fb, he's a little cutie.

Vicky sorry to hear about the sleep deprivation. You did well going to work at all. Hope you enjoy your gig tonight, I love James and kasabian. I'm sure you'll get a second wind when you get there.

It must be a day for it today, as I've shouted at the baby, Mal and the dog and feel awful now. We're on holiday and tried to have an early meal out as charl is ratty before being put to bed at 7. She just hollered all the way through it for no reason that i could see. She wasn't hungry or overly tired but I'm ashamed to say I shouted at her when we got back. Now I feel awful and really guilty. I just can't cope when she gets herself into one of her frenzys. I feel so helpless. She's been fast asleep for a while now, but I feel like the worst mother ever :-(


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks did you see the video I posted of him climbing the stairs he's such a little monkey. 

Don't feel bad and you are not a bad mother I shouted at Benjamin once he wouldnt sleep wouldnt feed just screamed for no obvious reason and I got so frustrated that I shouted at him then ended up in floods of tears as I felt so bad. When he calmed down I ended up giving extra cuddles telling him how much I loved him and how sorry I was he was all smiles when he woke up as Charlotte will be. Dont beat yourself up. :hugs:

I've got Benjamins developmental check tomorrow and I'm really nervous about it I dont know why he's doing really well (I think) he's meeting his milestones on target some he's ahead in and he's a happy contented little boy. I don't stevw I was nervous and he laughed at me.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Round how are you and your little boy doing?


----------



## Round2

OMG, I've started to post like 10 times in the last two days...but can never finish!

We're doing great Lucy. Things have been pretty hectic as Bryce developed jaundice and lost a bunch of weight while in the hosptial. He wasn't BFing, so we had to give him breast milk from a bottle. So that means each feeding consists of me offering the breast, giving him a bottle, then pumping. Which takes over an hour each time. Hence lack of time to post!!

Luckily in the last few days he's started slowly coming around to the breast, so I'm happy. He's finally started putting on weight too - he's up to 6lbs now so almost at his birth weight. The jaundice is settling down and he has more energy.

Maddy is totally in love with her brother, but she's definately testing the waters with us. She's been misbehaving quite a bit, but I can tell she's doing it for attention. I think she'll calm down soon, we just have to be patient with her. 

Despite being exhausted, I'm totally smitten with my little man. I forgot about how strong the emotions are when you in the 'falling in love' phase with your child. I look at both of them and my heart just wants to burst.

Lucy, I'm sorry to hear you've been on such a roller coaster of emotions. I hope you feel better soon.

Vicky, I think I may have gotten more sleep than you last night and I have a 7 day old baby!!

Sugar, please don't feel bad. We all loose our temper every once in a while. Believe me this will not be the last time it happens with Charlotte. The important part is that you realize when it's unwarranted. 

Sassy, sorry to hear about the colic. Maddy had it too and it was dreadful. My only tip is to invest in a good baby carrier. Carrying her around was the only thing that made her calm down.

Hearty, can't wait to hear more about how parenting is going.

Allie and Hoping, sorry to hear about the fire. I hope things get under control soon.

Nato, how is TTCing going? How's your CM today? Come on, we need some details to obsess over!!

There I did it! Now off to bed for this tired, but happy Mommy!!


----------



## vickyd

Round sorry to hear about the jaundice..Will he be in hospital till it clears up? 

I had an ace time at the concert! Im so glad i went! I am proud to announce that i made it till the end even though by 2 am my back was completely shot. Kasabian were excellent! Such brilliant music..

Sugar i usually shout at Alex but actually im talking to Hero. I have lost my patience with her several times and then i feel really awful and usually have a good cry afterwards like Luce. Its just so hard when im so tired and she refuses to sleep. Sleep deprivation isnt supposed to last so long is it?


----------



## heart tree

I think I need to accept the fact that I can't catch up.

Round, sounds like we have similar days!

My days revolve around my boobs. I wake up and pump. Then I leave for the hospital at 8am. I feed the baby and snuggle with her at 9am for an hour. Then I go pump. Then I have an hour to pee, get some food, make some calls, then it's back to the baby to feed and snuggle, then pumping, etc. I do this cycle all day until I get home at 8 pm. But the fun doesn't stop. I then have to pump 2 more times before going to bed. I'm exhausted by the end of the night.

Good news is that Delilah is doing really well. She is an awesome feeder and I'm a milk machine. We're a good pair. She's off of her IV which gave her nutrients. We're strictly doing breastmilk now. She had a little jaundice but was only under the sun lamp for less than 24 hours. The heart murmur they heard is going away. It was most likely something they heard because all of her blood vessels were so thin and they could just hear more. What else? She is getting moved out of the isolette and into an open air crib which means she can regulate her temperature. She is super feisty and unbelievably cute. Pics don't do her justice. She has my chubby cheeks, but looks a lot like Tim. My mom is a great support. Tim stayed home today to clean the house and go food shopping. My mom came here with me. We'll probably keep doing that. Tim is going to go back to work and then come to the hospital in the evenings. He wants to take time off when Delilah comes home.

I'm healing well. It still hurts to sit for long periods of time, but I have no choice. Overall I think I'm pretty lucky that I only had a small tear.

I think that's it for now. Gotta go feed the baby again!


----------



## Allie84

Guys, I'm pretty sure Hoping lost her mom today. :cry: I'm not sure what happened but one look at Facebook led me to believe that's what happened. :shock: I just feel sick in the pit of my stomach. :(


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky glad you had a great night hope you've managed to get some sleep :sleep:

Amanda what a lovely update you and delilah sound like you are doing amazing hope she gets to come home very soon. I love the pic of the 3 of you that tim posted it makes me so happy seeing you with your little girl a perfect family. 

Well done on the bf and pumping :thumbup:

Allie I say the news on fb about hoping's mum I am so sorry for her loss my thoughts are with her and her family :hugs:

Afm: Benjamins pre 1 yr review went great hes meeting all his milestones and is doing really well. He weighs 16lb 7oz now which Im so pleased with his weight has really stabalised (hes still little but perfect) and he is 69.3 cms long. He was so funny he was so quiet didnt say a word after Id been telling her how chatty he is at home. When were out hes so quiet its what I call his stealth mood!!


----------



## vickyd

Hoping my thoughts are with you and your family...Truely sorry for your loss....

Hearty, Delilah is a stunner!! She is doing so well you will be home with her in no time!

Lucy great news Benjamin is doing so well!!!

Please guys wish me luck, yesterday we saw a house which although needs some work is absolutely perfect for us. It is quite spacious, 3 bedroomas and a small study, large living room and a nice sized kitchen. Its sooooooooo close to my parents that i can practically see them from the balcony lol!!! Alex is meeting with him today to see if he will accept our offer which obviously is less than the asking price. Fingers crossed Hero has her own room next month!


----------



## Sparkly

Amber I saw the news on FB, I'm so sorry for your loss honey :hugs: XXX


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky sending you a whole lot of positive vibes and good luck. Thats sounds perfect hope you get it :flower:


----------



## Round2

Hoping, I'm so sorry for you loss. Thinking about you.


----------



## jenny25

Amber I am so sorry for your loss sweetheart my love too you and your family xxx

Vicky good luck with the house xxxx

Not feeling great today baby is winding me feel sick and dizzy but hey ho xxx


----------



## Dazed

Hoping, I'm so sorry hun. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Jenny - Sorry your feeling shite. Hopefully it will go away soon.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry for your loss hoping, thinking of you.xx


----------



## SMFirst

sorry to read of Hopings loss :(

Hearttree that's great that Delilah is doing so well! Long days but you know with every feeding she gets stronger! Good that you are a milk machine! 

I'm sure you know about mastitis but it's in my head today because I got it for the second time! (first was when Adam was 3weeks and now it got me again this week) - so I thought I'd put the caution up: if you feel fevered or your boobs feel more sore in one spot go get checked out!

this is a bit late but Nato I can't believe you are TTC again!
eta: oops didn't finish my thought there: That's great you are TTC but brave!! Having two little ones sounds too tough for me! good luck!


----------



## heart tree

Amber, I'm so sorry and sad to hear your news. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Vicky good luck. I hope you get the house!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hoping, do sorry to hear about your mum x

Vicky, fingers crossed for the apartment! Does Hero nap through the day? I can't believe how you can survive on so little sleep. I'm bad enough with Charlottes very early wakenings, but the broken sleep sounds like a killer! 

Hearty, sounds like you're coping really well and doing great with the feeding. Post some more pics when you get the chance

AFM I'm going to try Charlotte in her own room tonight as she's 24 weeks today. I'm hoping her sleep will improve, but ill be a nervous wreck tonight no doubt. The angelcare is all set up


----------



## LucyJ

Good luck Sugar hope it goes well Im sure charlotte will cope really well with it probably better than you. We put Benjamin in his own room at 8 months and I was a mess but think it did help him sleep a bit better as we didnt disturb him and it was nice to have our room back but I did miss having him there and being able to check on him. I still have nights that if I wake up I will go check on him even now :dohh:

Vicky any news on the house?


----------



## vickyd

Sugar Hero has 1 nap during the day, about 1.30 hours usually. If she doesnt nap her sleep is even worse as she gets very agitated and wakes every couple hours. This weekend she was almost perfect. Slept through both nights but still very early wakening at 6am. 

So Alex met the owner of the apartment on Friday before we went to the beach house. He put in an offer and the guy didnt say exactly yes but he didnt reject it either. He said he would call us Monday but he called us a few hours ago! He asked us to pop over Tuesday to tell him what colors we want the rooms painted!!!! So I guess he has accepted our offer even though he didnt mention it on the phone. Tuesday i will make sure he understands our offer before i give notice. Imagine, im so used to being turned down that im thinking he didnt hear or understand our offer lol!!! Fingers crossed next week ill start planning Hero's nursery!!!


----------



## heart tree

Awesome news Vicky!!! I want pics!

Good luck Sugar. I can't even imagine how hard it will be to move her. 

Delilah is moving in the right direction. I'm pumping now and need to stop shortly, but I'll update with details later. The next pics I post will be ones without her feeding tube. That should come out in the next day or two.


----------



## vickyd

Heart what wonderful news!!!! I remember the day they took the feeding tube off Hero I was happier than the day i gave birth!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky thats great news :happydance: yep we need pics.

Amanda wonderful news :hugs:

Sugar how did it go putting Charlotte in her own room?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Vicky, that's fab news! Also well done to Hero on her sleeping through! :happydance:

Hearty, can't wait to see pics. Great news about feeding tube coming out :thumbup:

Lucy, it went ok for the first night I think thanks. I was very anxious and woke up every time the monitor made any noise and kept checking on her, but hopefully I'll get better. She still woke up at 5am though but I held out till 5.20am before feeding her, the monkey!

How you doing sweetie?


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, that's great news! I love your natural pessimsm at the good news haha. Yesterday I had such a good afternoon and evening I went to bed thinking something must go wrong lol. What's wrong with us?!?! I hope you get to plan Hero's nursery very, very soon. :hugs:

Sugar, glad to hear it went okay! We are going to put Alistair in his room from the first night in our new place, which is July 17th. I'm so, so nervous!! He will be 8 months then, and I think he's ready. I will appreciate any tips you have as you both adjust.

Hearty, that's great news. I'm excited to see more photos of her ,but of course she's beautiful as she is. :hugs: 

I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## vickyd

Allie whenever i have a really good couple of days im always thinking what bad thing will happen soon after!!! We are completely fucked up aren't we?????


----------



## Allie84

It's funny you do the same thing...but also not funny if you know what I mean! 

It's very quiet on here. I'm guessing the Canadians are doing Canada Day celebrations and the Americans are getting ready to do Independence Day celebrations. And I don't know why the British people are hiding lol? 

Lucy, I meant to say I love the video of Ben climbing the stairs! Too cute!! 

Well, I have a busy month ahead of me. I'm working a lot because we are saving up to go back to Scotland this winter. I'm very excited! Maybe around Alistair's first birthday or a bit later at Christmas, I'm not sure. Is it weird that I want to go before December 12th in case the world ends? So, I'm working and then going to a friend's lake house this weekend. We also have a family reunion this weekend but I don't want to spend time with relatives right now. Then next week it's off to Colorado and the week after that I'm off to Arizona. In the meantime we're moving house on July 17th. We're moving out of our apartment and into a duplex. I'm actually really regretting it now, though. I will miss this apt so, so much. I've cried thinking about it. It's where I was pregnant, where Alistair lived during his first 8 months...it's full of memories of taking him home from the hospital and so many of his 'firsts.' I don't want to leave!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm good thanks sugar bit tired but apart from that all is good. Benjamin has a bit of a cold so hasnt been sleeping well the last few nights praying he sleeps through tonight as dont think I can cope with another night were Im up with him for several hours or were he falls asleep in our bed as then I cant sleep and end up with no room :dohh: Had my mum & dad down for the weekend which was lovely dad had to go back yesterday for work but mum stayed have had a great day with her she's going up to see my niece and (ex)sil tomorrow. 

Thanks Allie hes such a cutie and so fast hes also masteed the art of coming down safely we've now got a stairgate up as the bannisters are open and I was a bit worried hed fall through especially as hes alittle dare devil.

Just wondering has anyone lo suffered from night terrors? I didnt think babies could but spoke to the hv about benjamin everynow and then he will do this thing were hes sounds really distressed crying, crawling round his cot, if you pick him up he'll thrash sometimes his eyes will open but most of the time they are completley shut its really scary eventually he will calm down more likely if Ive got him and he can put his head on my chest (I think hearing my heartbeat helps) the hv told me it was night terrors, he had two last week. They really upset me he seems fine apparatenly they dont remember after. The advice Ive had is dont wake him make sure hes safe and stay with him till it passes which can take up to 30 mins they said. She said not to pick him up but he had one fri night I sat next to his cot stroking his back he was crawling round banging into the cot and the cry he has its awful so distressing completely different to his other cries so I picked him up, took him to our room & curled up with him he did calm down. I was reading that sometimes a change in room therefore a change in temperature can take them into a different level of sleep and that calms them.


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry I've been gone so long... I've been busy! :wacko:

I just updated the first page with new babies and whatnot.

Congrats, Amanda, btw! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm not sure what else I've missed, but you have my apologies! :flower:

My only news is that I'm actually a published author now. I'm pretty excited. Other than that, same thing on a different day around here. LOL


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: Megg


----------



## Allie84

How are sales going, Megg? Can you tell already or do they send you figures or something? I'm so proud of you and so excited for you! (And so jealous of you )


----------



## jenny25

Well done Megg totally amazing xxx

Sorry Lucy I haven't experienced them x

How is everyone ? Xxx


----------



## vickyd

Megg Congrats on the publishing!!! You must be so proud!

Luce, Hero has night terrors i guess...She often wakes up screaming and it takes ages to calm her back down. She doesnt thrash about though, its just the really intense screaming that made me think it was nightmares.

Today had another meeting with the owner of the apartment, in fact i was correct in thinking he didnt hear or understand our offer....He will have another think today and call us tomorrow to let us know his final decision. See Allie, sometimes its not just pessimism but gut feeling that something aint right!! Oh well we shall see, and everything happens for a reason right?

Jen how you feeling these days???


----------



## jenny25

Oh vicky I will keep my fingers crossed honey could you go any higher than the offer you made ? Xxx

Yeah I'm not bad darling just got to the stage of constipation aches and general cant be bothered mode , Kieran flipped last night I swear I thought my water were going to go it was like he bounced off my cervix like a trampoline lol xxx


----------



## Dazed

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Vic.


----------



## vickyd

No Jen, unfortunately we cant go any higher...Im hoping he hasnt had much interest in the place cause like I said it needs alot of work and with the money hes asking for you could get much nicer places for sure. For me its perfect because of the location, 3 minute walk from my parents and from the bus that takes me directly to work...

Dazed hun how are you? Im really bad at following journals...


----------



## Dazed

I'm hangin in there Vic, the witch is due between tomorrow and Friday. 

Don't worry about the journal, you have Hero and there isn't much in there anyways. Its just me posting really.


----------



## vickyd

You not holding out hope for this month Dazed???


----------



## Dazed

Honestly, not really. October will make it 3yrs since we started trying. I'm starting to feel like its better to be pessimistic rather than cautiously optimistic. I'm not saying that I don't have those moments where I think maybe its finally happened, but for my sanity, its better to assume it hasn't. I still catch myself wondering if I should have a beer or two over a weekend just in case, but in the end I just do it because I can't put my life on hold for a maybe baby. I come on this thread to keep up with you all and to cheer you all on when you need it. I know I don't post much, but I have my reasons.


----------



## vickyd

For sure you cant put your life on hold, and honestly theres nothing wrong with having a few beers in the tww anyway... LTTC is hard to go through, I have 2 friends going on 4 years each and I see the tole its taken on them. I know this thread has turned into a baby thread, but i hope you know that we are all here for you whenever you need us? Again if you ever need medical advice, my doc is always willing to give an opinion over e-mail.
xoxox


----------



## jenny25

Aww dazed I know how you feel it's taken us 4 years to get where we are after a lot of heart ache but always here for you darling xxx

Vicky did he give you a time when he would let you know ? I'm so praying for this for you I know how badly you have been wanting a place xxx


----------



## vickyd

No Jen he wasnt specific about the time...Thanks for your positive thoughts!!! Yeah, I really want to get settled into a new place and finally spend time on doing up Hero's room...


----------



## Dazed

Thanks. I think I will feel more at home on this thread again once others start TTC#2.

I've started to feel somewhat zen about it all within the past few months. I have a good life, with or without a baby in it. I have an amazing husband and animals that act like kids. My dog argues with me, my oldest cat is constantly hungry and hates when we aren't with him, and my youngest cat constantly craves attention but has the attention span of a 2yr old child.


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for you, Vic! :hugs:

I'm always cheering you on, Dazed! :kiss:

Thanks, girls! :flower:



Allie84 said:


> How are sales going, Megg? Can you tell already or do they send you figures or something? I'm so proud of you and so excited for you! (And so jealous of you )

I have no clue, tbh. I'm trying not to think about it. LOL I'm sure I'll be sent figures once a month or something... I mean, they have to send me figures with my royalties... at least, I would think. I'm not actually expecting it to do much... I'm just happy to have it published. :) Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Dazed I know what your saying sweet we were talking about ttc no 2 about 3 months after Kieran is born we decided that we would like one more given our history I don't want to wait 4 years too take 4 years again xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Well done Megg :thumbup:

Vicky keeping everything crossed for you hope you get the place. Thanks vicky Benjamin had another one last night keeping a record of them to see if theres a pattern hope they stop soon its not every night probably once a week at the moment.

Dazed I'm routing for you and really hope your ttc journey wont take much longer I know it must be hard but sounds like you have a good attitude to it. Vickys right a beer or two in the tww wont hurt you need to live your live.

Jen saw your bump pic on fb you look fab.


----------



## jenny25

Aww thanks Lucy I feel fit too burst lol xx


----------



## vickyd

I got the flat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Round2

Dazed, it's sounds like you're holding up well. I know it's hard though, time seems to stand still and speed forward both at the same time. I really hope it happens for you guys soon.

Vicky, how did it go? I really hope this is it for you.

Jenny, you look great! Enjoy it, I miss my bump and I'm sure you will too.

Megg, congrats! That's amazing news. I'll have to find a copy to read....that's if I ever get time to read again.

AFM, things are busy here. Besides having a newborn that never sleeps, I've got a sick a little girl. Maddy has had the stomach flu for 2 days nows. Bryce is just starting to 'cluster feed' all through the night. So no sleep in the household!! Despite everything, I think I'm holding up well. It's amazing how well you adapt to sleep deprivation with your second child, it's been 4 years since I felt this way last, but it feels like yesterday.


----------



## Round2

Yay Vicky! Congrats! Do you have pictures? When is the moving day?


----------



## vickyd

Round Bryce is so adorable!!!!!!! 
Sounds like you have everything under control! Hows Maddie dealing with not being an only child anymore??

I dont have pictures of the place yet, ill be going after its painted and taking some to show you guys. im super exited about decorating hero's room! I decided on a pastel lilac color for the walls and im thinking of putting in a wall decal of an apple tree and a little girl. Ill try an upload the pic if i can. Alex is so funny, he asked the other bedroom to be painted blue for the son we will be having shortly!!! I said lets do it yellow for now and we'll see honey lol!!!


----------



## vickyd




----------



## Dazed

Congrats Vic.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats on the flat, Vicky! :)

Thanks, Round! Links to "where to buy" are in a post linked to the "available NOW" in my siggy... Here. :hugs: Love the pic of Bryce! Adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Fab news about the flat Vicky! 

Megg, that's so exciting about getting your book published. Just looked on amazon at it. Looks great! :thumbup:

Dazed, you sound really chilled out at the moment. Like the other girls have said, we're all rooting for you. I never refrained from drinking in the 2ww. The vast majority of people don't either if you ask me. 

Rounders, Bryce is such a little cutie. You sound really content bless you. Hope Maddie gets better soon.

AFM Off out for a posh meal tonight for Mal's Bday. It's a really nice seafood restaurant called the Crab and Lobster. Cant wait. My parents are babysitting. Going to get myself tarted up soon!


----------



## jenny25

Yay vicky well done xxx

Thanks round xxxx

Megg I'm so proud of you darling well done xxx

Not much too report I am hitting the sickness stage again blah xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, sorry I havent read back much, i tend to go awol during big brother and migrate to Digital Spy to get all outraged at what tossers the housemates are

(Cesca, me old pal Palma posts there too)

Wanted to know how Rounders and Hearty were getting on with their new families...LOVE the avatar Round! So bloody cute!!! Glad youre adapting well. Poor maddy though, hope she's better soon 

Megg 0 congrats - thats such an amazing achievement

Sassy - hows the colic? Hoping youve had some respite. Im sure you know every trick in the book but slings are supposed to calm and reduce crying, and baby massage. None of the remedies worked for eloise's tummy, but the comfort formula helped, i think you said you were on special formula though

Have you got a new place Vic?? can i see pics? Love the decal. My decal was a bit of a disappointment. They look better on a more pale background than i used. I used violet paint and it the decal colours are not solid, they are a bit see through which spoils the contrast a bit

Rounders asked a few days ago how i was getting on with ttc

Not going so smoothly, first of all I went to get out my opks and they were all IC hcg tests, so i didnt test for ov. Then we only did it once. Either day or 2 days before ov, so there's a chance but i didnt have a detailed plan of attack at all. 

On the upside, i had 4 days of ewcm - 4 days!!! I didnt used to get any before drinking green tea and getting knocked up the first month i drank it

I have a party a week on saturday, 4 days before ac is due so i might test that day with a frer just in case.

I had to really think about all those abbreviations. I am very rusty on this ttc stuff - it will all come rushing horribly back in no time, im sure but am feeling suspiciously calm right now - not expecting anything really. 

Jen, sorry youre feeling a bit sicky again, congrats on 30 weeks! 

Hi Luce, Sugar, Hoping, Jaymes, Dazed, Rooney, Allie, and everyone


----------



## LucyJ

:wohoo: Vicky so glad you got the place cant wait to see some pics. Love the wal decal Heros room is going to look beautiful. :haha: at Alex wanting to paint the other room blue are you back on the ttc train?

Round bryce is gorgeous so sorry to hear about maddy hope she feels better soon. Sounds like despite the bugs things are going well and it is reassuring to know you adapt to lack of sleep better 2nd time round.

Sugar did you have a good meal sounds yum? 

:hi: Nato good too see you keeping everything crossed for you.

Afm: steve hasnt had any work the last couple of days so hes been at home its looking a bit quite for next week which is a bit worrying but hoepfully it wont be to long. We went off to cribs causeway today bought benjamins birthday pressies as they had a massive deal on the two things we wanted :happydance: and couldnt decided between so bought them both for just a little bit more than one would of cost (elc birthday club worth signing up for you can use the discount on sale items too :thumbup: )


----------



## heart tree

Hey ladies. It's been so hard for me to get online. I'm in the NICU all day, every day. Delilah is doing really well. She just started putting on massive amounts of weight the past 2 days. She's above her birth weight now. She's 5 pounds 8 ounces. They want to see a few more days of weight gain and then she can come home. She's mastered all of the other tasks that were expected of her. I'm so relieved. 

I got a nasty case of mastitis. I didn't even know what it was before SM mentioned it. I thought I had the flu and then remembered what she said about mastitis, so I googled it and I had all the symptoms. Fever, achy, very painful breasts, red hot marks on them and my milk production went down. I saw the doc the next day and was diagnosed with it immediately. Luckily we caught it right away and I started taking antibiotics. I feel sooooo much better but it took a lot out of me. 

Delilah didn't seem to mind. She keeps nursing from me, she takes bottles too. She is such a sweetie. Her feeding tube got taken out today. I finally saw my baby's whole face for the first time since she came out of me. She's beautiful. 

I got an amazing little toy squirrel from Nato today. Thank you! I laughed so hard when I saw it. Delilah will love squirrels just like her parents. 

My mom is still here and she has been a lifesaver. I'm getting sad thinking about her leaving. Thank god I'll have this baby to love as a distraction. I'll post pics soon. I just haven't had any time. 

Vicky I'm so psyched for you about the place! I love the decal. Are you renting or did you buy it?

Nato I'm so excited to watch you TTC again!

Lucy, Sugar, Allie, Dazed, Jen, Megg, Round, SM, Sassy, Cesca, Amber (did I miss someone?) Hello! I just read back but am too tired to keep typing. 

Love you all!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad all is well, Amanda! Go Delilah! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab news Amanda. Soooo excited for you to take her home.xx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty thats brilliant!!!!!!!! She is gorgeous by the way!!!

I dont have pictures of the new place, the ad never went online so i dont have anything to show just yet. Ill be taking photos as soon as they start painting probably next week. Im kind of worried that we havent signed any contracts yet, the owner went on holiday and said we can deal with the details when he gets back. My worry is that hes holding out in case he gets a better offer. Hopefully its just my paranoia..


----------



## jenny25

Oh vicky I hope so too don't start packing anything and make sure you sign something ASAP xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty thats wonderful news so happy for you and Delilah is beautiful.

Vicky I really hope it all works out and that he will sort all the paperwork out when he gets back.

We've got are last sing and sign class for this term today have signed us up for next term which starts sept. I have a snotty child and steve is home no work again which is a bit worrying but hope its just a blip. We are trying to get an appointment with the bank to look at our mortgage.


----------



## vickyd

Luce is it common for Steve to to go through dry spells at work or are you worried its due to the recession? I hope its just a blip, I know how stressful these situations are only too well....Alex has been struggling to keep his buisness open the past 3 years....


----------



## jenny25

Oh Lucy I know how you feel we are in the same boat Paul's manged to get a few extra refereeing games this week with power league but it's not consistent still no sign of a full time job as of yet an still waiting for a start date for the Olympics it's very stressful at the moment with the baby being here in 7 weeks or so we are struggling and still have a few baby bits we need but no money too fund it as of yet it's started taking a toll on my health km feeling terrible at the moment because of the worry xxx


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone, 

Sorry I've been absent. Things have been really hard here. My parents are divorcing, due to my mom's bipolar. She's really struggling with it. She's paranoid and delusional but not getting any mental help. She refuses. She currently stormed into my house and is running around ranting and raving. I'm still busy juggling my job, my summer classes and being a stay at home mom. Things with Alex are very strained. Some days are really good, some days are really bad. Alistair is a dream baby so I don't think it's parethood. He's just a moany grump all the time but never does anything about it. He also has a mean streak that comes out sometimes. This weekend we were at two lake cabins. The first was with friends (Mormon friends...I say this because there was no drinking) and it was wonderful. The second night was a family get together and drinking was involved and Alex got drunk and mean. He said I was acting like a ****! That's the meanest thing anyone has ever said to me. I'm thinking of leaving all of this. I'm thinking of going out to the Bay area to be near my sister for awhile. I can work from anywhere. I just need to get away. So badly. 

Btw Vicky is not the only one moving...we are due to move into our new place on the 17th. I'm freaking out, I don't want to do it.

Hearty, so sorry about the mastitis!!! Glad little Delilah is doing so well.

Nato, there's still a chance for a BoomFP. Hehe, I love Digital Spy.

Vicky, love the print! Good luck and hope you get some papers signed.

Lucy, glad you've had some good family and hubby time but sorry it's because of lack of work. Good luck with the mortage thing today.


----------



## jenny25

Oh allie sweetie I am so sorry hun you sound like you have a lot on your plate at the moment is there no where that offers sectioning in the uk if someone is a danger too themselves the police can come and section you under the mental health act till they are assessed as for hubby what a rat I'm sorry but he shouldn't be speaking too you and treating you the way he does xxx


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hearty that's fab news that your little princess can come home. Hope the mastitis clears up quickly. Sounds horrible! 

Allie, you poor thing, sounds like you're really having a rough time of it at the moment. Has Alex apologised for what he said to you? He obviously had too much drink, but that's no excuse and it's such a nasty thing to say to you. That's really sad that your Mum isn't getting any help for her bi-polar, and that your parents are divorcing over it. 

Perhaps Alex is feeling under pressure and stressed at the moment, so is taking it out on you. If it's any consolation, Mal and I are arguing like mad at the moment. I think it's quite normal. Bringing up a baby is such hard work, and you're also juggling lots of other things at the same time.

A break sounds like a good idea. Hopefully it will help relax you and give you and Alex a bit of space from each other for a short while.

Lucy, hope Steve's work picks up soon. Ditto to Paul Jen.


----------



## hoping:)

thanks for all the well wishes girls:hugs: I'm back at work as of today:( I'm still in a daze and haven't felt much like talking. It feels so weird getting back to "normal" life after all that has happened. All the details are in my journal if you feel like a long read. I wanted to document it for later.

Allie- I'm so sorry you are struggling at the moment and having to deal with your parent's issues:hugs: Have you talked to Alex about how you are feeling? He should really be there to support you during this time. A trip away sounds much needed... will you still be coming to Colorado?

Hearty- your little girl sounds like she is progressing nicely:thumbup: She is a little fighter and I can already tell that this little girl is your whole world. Keep up the good work! I hope the mastitis clears up quick.

Lucy- I hope this is just a blip and Steve is just getting a few extra days to spend with his family.

Vicky- Congrats on getting the flat:happydance:

Megg- YOU ARE A PUBLISHED AUTHOR:happydance::happydance::happydance: So proud of you:hugs: I will have to purchase a copy!!!

Jenny-I hope your DH's job becomes more consistant. I can't believe you are 30 weeks!

Hi to anyone else I missed:flower:


----------



## vickyd

Allie im sorry to hear of your parent's divorce...Its a shame that your mom cant get the help she needs, what if the divorce makes things worse??? I think you should persist on getting her more help cause in the end you might have to carry all the responsibility yourself. Alex was totally out of line saying that no matter what you did to provoke him. Raising a baby, even an easy baby, and the stress of your parent's situation might have been the trigger true but he needs to know that problems only get bigger as alistair grows and he has to deal with every problem as it arises without loosing his temper. Also he has to watch his language cause im sure he doesnt want to set a bad example for his son. I think you should take him out and tey to open the communication channels before getting up and leaving. If you leave for a few weeks you'll only feel better in the short term.

Hoping, again so sorry for your loss... 

AFM, not much is going on...We are having a heatwave and today the temp rose to 42 degrees. Hero was agitated all day, and had 2 naps cause she was running out of energy very quickly. She just wanted to eat watermelon all day lol!!! Poor baby didnt go to the park at all today as my mom was worried about heatstroke. She took her to a shopping mall and basically let her loose in and out of all the shops. Everyone went crazy with her! she is the most social kids ive ever met. This seperation anxiety thing i hear about, we never went through it!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Big :hugs: Hoping. So sad about your Mum.

Vicky, I wish we had a heat wave here. The weather has been shocking! I'm craving some sun!


----------



## vickyd

Sugar you seriously DONT want this heatwave...Today a 5 min. walk from the bus stop to work took me almost 15 minutes and i showed up at work drenched in sweat!!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. We've tried getting her sectioned, Jenny, as she has been in the past, but they won't take her in this time! They tell us she's not a threat to herself or others. It's shocking she can't get the help she needs...my dad's called in the cops/paramedics so many times but they do nothing. Vicky, that's exactly my fear as well but I understand my dad needs out of this vicious cycle. I'm hoping she gets help soon....my dad is planning on still taking care of her. 

Oh Vicky, it sounds so hot!!! Ugh! I always resent having to do the mall thing in the summer when it's too hot as we have to do the mall all winter when it's freezing.


----------



## jenny25

Allie I am so sorry darling you know my mum has suffered mental illness for years she was really bad an was in a mental hospital for 5 years things were that bad I'm here if you need too talk or for advise at anytime I understand the pain your feeling I wish I could help so much xxxx

Amber I'm really sorry for your loss I hope your doing well as you can xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I think my biggest concern is the not knowing he has had blips and lulls in work but just dont know sometimes when or if there will be any work especially with the economy the way it is. Also I know steve worries and sometimes he wont tell me hes worried and he justs a bit grumpy and quite. I feel guilty that Im not bringing any money into the house and that its all on him. Having said that he has got a private job come in for today things can literally change overnight and hes waiting on a call for possible work for rest of this week and next so fingers crossed.

Thanks Jen hope paul gets something it is hard and stressfull so many thing to think about.

Allie Im so sorry about your mum I cant imagine how hard it must be for you and with everything else you have going on. What Alex said to you was not on at all but it does sound like it was fueled by alcohol. Could someone have Alastair so you and Alex could go and talk. I dont know how Alex reacts to things but I know when I was pregnant with Benjamin and there were problems with my brother which caused a lot of stressed steve got realy cross and I felt like it was aimed at me it was only when we sat down and talked I realised he wasnt angry with me but just worried for me and cross with the situation so maybe Alex is concerned for you and taking it out on you which isnt an excuse by any means. I really hope you guys can find away through this. I hope your mum can find some support & help which will help you and your dad. Here for you if you need anything :hugs:

Hoping :hugs: thinking of you and your family


----------



## vickyd

We signed the contract!!!!!!!!
This guy is so cool im sure there is a catch! We asked if we could only give a deposit of one months rent (the norm is 2) and he said sure. He gave us the keys and we said we cant accept them yet as we are moving in as agreed Sept.1st and we cant start paying rent from July. He said keep the keys, move in whenever and rent will start in Sept. as agreed!!! This guy is too good to be true!


----------



## Dazed

That is fabulous Vic! I'm so happy you finally caught a break with the moving situation.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks Dazed!! This Friday the 13th has been pretty lucky so far lol!


----------



## jenny25

Vicky that's amazing looks like there is still nice genuine guys out there xxx


----------



## Jaymes

Yay Vicky! So glad to hear you got a place and a nice landlord to boot!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amazing news vicky, totally over the moon for you.x


----------



## hoping:)

congrats Vicky:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LucyJ

Fantastic new vicky so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

Vic - Brill news hun :D

Just popped in as I saw a pic of Amber and Allie on FB....more disco chicks meeting up :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## heart tree

Vicky I'm excited for you. You totally deserve this!

Delilah is home now and I'm trying to adjust to our new normal. I knew having a newborn would be hard, but I didn't realize how hard. She only wants to sleep on our chests or in our bed. I've tried numerous times to put her in the little bed right next to our bed but she just cries. I really didn't want to bring her into my bed, but I don't know what else to do. I keep reminding myself that she's still supposed to be inside me and maybe that's why she needs to be so close. I'm so careful sleeping like this that I don't dare move a muscle. I'm not very comfortable, but it helps us all to sleep better. Any thoughts or advice is welcome.


----------



## Round2

Great new Vicky, it's about time you found a great place to live with a great landlord.

Hearty, congrats on bringing your little girl home. 

Same story at our house. Bryce only sleeps on me. I think it's pretty normal, I remember Maddy was like this too. It's sooo exhausting though. Last night he was up from 8 pm till 2am...then back up again from 5am till 7am. Then Maddy woke up at 7:30. Sleep is a four letter word in this house.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty and round do they wake up as soon as you put them in the cot? Hero always preffered to sleep on me at first but when i put her down she never woke up, at least until the reflux thing kicked in. Do you put them to sleep on their back? I know that the recommendation in the US, here its on their side. Hero never was able to sleep in the cot on her back but she was great with sleeping on her side. 

We had an accident at the beach this weekend. Hero was being her naughty self and was putting sand and rocks on the sun bed in front of us. The woman was getting annoyed and Alex got up and started brushing the sand and rocks off her bed and somehow Hero got in the way and a rock hit her in the back of her head quite hard!! Poor thing almost went blue from crying so hard!! Thankfully we were at an organised beach with a doctor and a mini clinic and they took care of her. She keeps getting into these freak accidents and im slighly worried at the amount of sand shes been eating lately lol!!! She washes it down with sea water that she keeps drinking as well. Needless to say everyone at the beach thinks shes adorable and fearless but im aging rapidly with all the stress she causes me! The other day i managed to loose her for a few minutes at the soft play, i literally bent over for 1 second to pick up her juice box and she had ran to the big kids section and climbed to the top of this big bouncy castle. I almost had a heart attack till i heard this woman say "wow look at that little girl climb" and i instantly knew it was her. I swear shes gonna be the end of me!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hearty and rounders - Zac was just like that when he was first born, swaddling was a god send, assume you've tried that? We use to swaddle Zac, cuddle him to sleep, put him down in his side with a rolled up blanket in front and behind him to made him feel extra snuggly!
We've stopped swaddling now and he sleeps great, not sure how I was blessed with another good sleeper! He goes to bed at 8pm, sleeps until 3-4, wakes for feeding then back down until 7am when I wake him!

In the day he'd rather nap on my chest but I always put him down, sometimes it takes 20 times but I persist! I done this with poppy too avd she will ONLY nap in her cot now! 

Hope you're all okay, im having lots or troubles with d but desperately trying hard to work through them.

Loved seeing photos of amber and allie, more disco meets are defo a must! Me and Caz are planning on getting together once her lo is here.

NATO - please continue to upload videos of your hot hubby and gorgeous baby, they make me smile.

Vicky - hero sounds like such a personality, I guess she gets that from you. Any news when your moving in?xx


----------



## vickyd

Sass sorry to hear you are feeling a bit depressed, how long did it last last time? Im not an expert or anything but im here for you if you need to talk ok?

We are moving August 20th, it will be the last week of my holiday so ill have plenty of time to get settled. Cant tell you how happy I am at the prospect of having our room to ourselves again lol!! Im hoping to get back our healthy sex life!


----------



## vickyd

Sass i just catched up on your journal, sorry i thought you were referring to depression with the letter D....I hope you guys can work out your problems but i think both people need to want to make it work. If only one person tries to fix things then usually it doesnt work out..You guys have been through some really rough times and maybe you havent let go of the hurt yet. Me and Alex struggle alot to go back to what we were before the whole baby making saga, I find that spending time alone every week really helps. We make sure to go out and live like we did pre-baby at least once a week. This is my approach, hope you can find one that works for you!
xoxoxox


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty & Round- Penny was just like that! Before she was born I planned to let her sleep with us for a few weeks and then put her in her crib but a few weeks turned into 4 months:dohh:. I really enjoyed the baby cuddles. I read that the first 3 months after birth should be treated as a 4th trimester. It is a huge shock to go from mommys tummy to being alone in a crib so I just embraced it. Sleeping with a squiggly new born wasnt always easy but it made me feel better because I could hear her breathing and night time feeds were easier. Once she went into her own crib we swaddled, which did wonders! 

Vicky- Hero sounds like quite the little dare devil. I couldnt help but smile as I read about her latest antics. 

Sassy- Im sorry to hear you are having some trouble with your DH. I hope everything can be resolved. Your kiddos sound amazing!

Yep, Allie and I finally met up on Sunday:D. We all went out to breakfast with the hubbys and babies. That little Alistair is even cuter in person and was saying dada and playing with Pennys feet. We had a great time!

EDIT: Sassy, I just took a peak in your journal and want to give you a big :hugs:That is a lot to put up with especially having two little ones. I hope he decides to take your advice and get some help... it would be a shame to lose the 3 of you. You are very strong and I think you are making the best decision for you kids.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Swaddle hearty! Swaddle, swaddle, swaddle!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks girls, I really appreciate your words. Right now I have no energy to "work" at it, what will be will be! I think we both have seperate issues that need dealing with but it's easier said than done!x


----------



## SMFirst

I thought I'd be against bringing baby into bed to sleep but Adam wouldn't sleep in his crib until after 2 months old, so he mostly slept in the bed with me, and in our arms for naps. Eventually he adjusted to the crib (we kept trying regularly) and now he most always is in the crib.. so hang in there!

sassy sorry for the DH struggles :(


----------



## vickyd

Argh!!!!!!!! Hero has nits!!!!


----------



## Round2

Wow Sassy, just read through your journal. I'm so sorry you're going through this. I can't imagine dealing with two young children and trying to sort our your marriage at the same time. All I can say is to keep an open mind. You've both been through alot in the last few years, you never know how you will feel after some time passes. I hope things work out for the best for you. You're a very strong woman, I know you will be fine regardless. 

Vicky...yikes! Is thatt he same as lice? How do you get rid of it?

Thanks for the advice on swadling. We've been doing that and it does help. But I agree about the 4th trimester thing. I remember it was right around 3 months that Maddy stopped needing to be held all the time. I've just come to accept that I won't get a wink of sleep till the end of the summer!


----------



## vickyd

Its the egg of the lice that one it hatches she will be full of creepy crawlies!!! Apparently i cant use any of the med shampoos on her and will have to use the special comb only...My mom is gonna use vinegar as thats what they did in the old days.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh poor hero, nits are horrid! Hope the vinegar works.x


----------



## jenny25

Vicky we had that for the first time a few weeks back it was horrid I had the mother one I think we caught it at the antenatal clinic as it was during the school break I ended up having too shave aarrons hair off cause after 5 treatments it wouldn't go xx

Sassy I am going to read your journal xxx


----------



## VGibs

Vick - Coming from an old hairdresser...use a slick hair conditioner and the nit comb. Put a lot of conditioner in her hair and comb every square inch, making sure to wipe the comb in between sections. Nits hatch after 3 days. If you comb the nits before then you have less likely chance of them hatching. If they do hatch, condition and comb while the cream is in her hair. The less nits they can make the better. You can tell a queen by her rather enormous size compared to the tiny male lice insects themselves. If you destroy the queen and any trace of her nits then you can eradicate the infestation. 7 days nit free means you have beat them. Make sure to put all fluffy toys and pillows in a garbage bag, tie it up and put somewhere warm *like a porch, or near a window* for no less then 14 days. wash all linens in HOT water and dry on hot or allow to dry in the sun for a full 6-8 hours. 

Aurora had head lice about a month ago. I treated her with apple cider vinegar mixed with 1 oz ouzo. I think its anise in the booze that helps kill the little buggers. Then a quick rinse and the conditioner treatment. We didn't have anyone in the house who got them and she has not been re-infested.


----------



## VGibs

Amanda - I know it is scary having baby in the bed with you. But I am one of those folks who says babies have their own personalities and their own ways of doing things. I had one baby who loved her crib and one baby who only ever slept on top of me or in her swing. I found the crib baby more exhausting because I was forever jumping up to check on her. With MeMe I could just lean over and touch her. The one thing that made the transition easiest was every night I would move her closer to her bed and keep one finger on her. We slept like that for almost 4 months. And eventually she just let go. Then she slept in her swing, which wasn't turned on, and listened to her ocean sounds. Then I started putting her swing in another room with the same sounds. Now she sleeps 12 + hours in her crib every night with a CD of ocean sounds. I think it takes awhile to feel less scared and listen to your instincts more. Until then, sleep how baby gets the best sleep, and Mommy feels relaxed enough to sleep. Or always think about my mothers wise words "What do you think they did in olden times?" LOL Babies have been around since forever and sometimes the tried and tested is just what does the trick.


----------



## vickyd

Well i did the vinegar treatment yesterday and tried really hard to comb the hair for the recommended 10 minutes. My god keeping that girl still and combing her hair was like running a marathon, by the end of it i needed a large vodka to calm myself down!!!
I bought this herbal lotion, cant remember what the herb is, that i will use for a couple of days and i really hope its over quickly. I didnt find one louse which is strange and im wondering how the hell there can only be eggs on her head and no lice...


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Been away for a few days have been reading but havent had a chance to write. Sassy :hugs: hope you and D can find away through this Im sure you will you've been through so much your a strong wonderful lady so know you'll be alright.

Amanda :hugs: so glad you've got your little girl home. We had trouble getting Benjamin in his moses basket because of the reflux we raised his mattress as he couldnt lie flat without being sick or in pain he was always more comfortable on me or steve sleeping upright. We rolled one of his celluar blankets up and curled it round to make a sort of nest if that makes sense so he'd lie on it with the rolled up bit around his head my midwife showed us it she said because he was still meant to be inside me it would make him feel safe and secure, I let him sleep on me as I think my hb calmed him I did worry about but we didnt have any problems when we transfered him to his cot. We neverr bought him in to our bed as such but Id have to keep him upright after feeds for a good 20/30 mins or hed be sick so he quite often sleep on me Id have lots pillows around my back so although I was upright I was sort of comfy I didnt really sleep. The best thing that worked for us for getting him from me to the moses was putting a hotwater bottle in his moses to warm it up as I think going from the warmth of me to the cold moses basket would wake him it really worked for us Id put it in when I took him up for his feed then would keep it by our bed so when I feed him through the night Id put the water bottle in while I fed him.

Allie and Amber so glad you got to meet up loved the pics on fb.

Vicky nits horried I used to get then when I was teaching horrid I dont know if you can get this but the nitty gritty comb is fantastic. Combing through with condititioner is a good idea not easy with a little one.


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

I'm back from my Colorado vacation. It was wonderful! I got to meet Amber (hoping) and Penny and Tim! It was so great to go out for breakfast with them. We hit it off and they are an adorable family. :)

My high school reunion was also really fun. It was still so much like high school in some ways. Everyone still congregated to the same cliques but in a friendlier way, if that makes sense. Everyone embraced Alex and he had a great time as well. I've never gotten so many hugs in one night! Someone from our group got very drunk and ripped a urinal from the wall and flooded the hotel, however. :dohh: That was at 2 am, after I left. I was out until 1 am, though ,which is so late for me now! It was good for Alex and I go out together. 

Alistair is doing so well. He's 8 months old now and in the past 24 hours has officially started army crawling AND broke through his first tooh! :cloud9: He is such a big boy!!!

Well, I'm going to read back and post later. Hope all the Disco girls and babies are doing well. 

Oh yeah, and we got the keys to our new place and it's a DUMP!!!! :growlmad: We saw it when it was lived in and I assumed they'd clean it up, but they haven't! Stained floors, stained carpet, filthy floorboards and heat registers, discolored and manky bathtub, peeling counters, disgusting garage, and none of the closet doors close. I don't know what to do!!! We paid the deposit and signed the lease after seeing it still lived in. We are due to be out of our current place August 1st. Alex thinks we should just take care of it ourselves, but I am fuming and don't want to move into it. Not sure how to get out of the lease or even if we can?!


----------



## LucyJ

Yay way to go Alistair thats it now Allie you'll need eyes in the back of your head he'll be off and in to everything :haha: its such a fun time. Hope the first tooth didnt cause him to many problems.

So gald you got to meet up with hoping and had a fab time love the fb pics so cute seeing penny and alistair together and you had a good time at your reunion. I cant imgaine staying out till 1pm I'd probably be curled up asleep in the corner :haha:

Im sorry about the place thats crap that they havent cleaned it can you get in touch and say that it needs to be cleaned before you move in. Not sure how it all works with regard to leases.


----------



## vickyd

Allie i have had to deal with a similar situation in the past. What i did was i paid for professional cleaners and subtracted their fee from the rent. as far as the closet doors not closing, in the place im living now this is the case. I had a carpenter over that tried to fix it without changing the fixings but after a few months the doors wernt able to close again. 
You can defo get out of the lease but you will loose your deposit. At the end of the day if youre gonna spend loads to fix the place up you might as well loose the deposit instead. I fucing hate leasing and really hope one day i can afford to buy a place of our own.
Hero is bac to crap sleeping...Shes been up for 2 hours and its killing me...


----------



## Jaymes

Vicky, my older daughter had lice, it was truly horrid as she is allergic to everything! I used cetaphil cleanser that I put tree oil into to comb through with the not comb. Then I blow dried her hair without a rinse and left it overnight. I did that twice and they disappeared! I don't know if you can get cetaphil, but it is a lotion cleanser, not soap. Apparently they don't like tea tree and lavender, so either one should work!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky hope its just a blip with heros sleep must be something in the water as Benjamin was up last night I feel wiped out today doesnt help my b12 is due having my injection this afternoon :wohoo:


----------



## yogi77

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Jaymes

I'm just sleeping through life these days! I'm so tired all of the time!


----------



## Allie84

Hi yogi!!! :) How are you and your gorgeous LO doing?

Jaymes, I remember those days. Only I was in 3rd tri without other children to take care of, unlike you! How's it going? 

Lucy, hope you're feeling well now that you've had your injection.

Vicky, how's Hero doing? Hope the nits are long gone?

Maybe all of our British friends are busy in an Olympic frenzy?! :shrug:

I was planning on reading back and posting a long response but I think everything would be really irrevalent now lol. 

AFM, I'm back from Arizona visitng my sister. My dad met her for the first time. It was a fucking nightmare, honestly. Some details are in my journal, but it just went horribly. And, we're moving this weekend into the house that isn't ready. They still haven't fixed things, but while I was in Arizona Alex did A LOT of work on it, I'm so grateful. He also did some homework for me. :blush: What a good hubby!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm here 

How are you all? Any fun plans this weekend?x


----------



## LucyJ

I'm here to have been talking advantage of the beautiful weather we've had its been so lovely although a bit to hot for Benjamin. I slept downstairs on a blow up bed twice this week as it was cooler and steve hasnt been well I think he had heat stroke he came home tues feeling really sick went straight to bed with a temp which gradually went up and up then a few hours later he was violently sick went back to bed and slept he had the wed off after lots of water, food and rest was alright went back to work yesterday. Went back into our bed last night I love my husband but sometimes I hate sharing my bed :haha: 

Benjamin and I went to little explorers yesterday and then for a lovely long walk along the seafront in the sunshine it was great.

Allie I wrote in journal but wanted to say again how sorry I am about your trip you and your dad dont deserve to be treated like that :hugs: thank you feeling lots better thanks much more balanced.

Sassy not got a great weekend to look forward to my mum and dad are coming to pick Benjamin and I up on sat (they are away for their anniversary which is today) it'll be lovely to see them a plus of the weekend. We're going back to mum & dads on the sat then on the sun we've got to drive up to norwich as its my grandmas funeral on monday (I dont know if I mentioned she had died its a bit of an odd one as I really didnt know her she basically turned her back on us and my dad as she didnt like my mum and my dad offered support to his exsil when his brother walked out on her and their children 2 weeks before christmas for the women hed been having a long time affair with) after the funeral & wake we are coming back with my brother its going to be a long drive. Steve cant come as hes so busy with work I couldnt leave Benjamin and after lots of talking we decided my family really need my support. Then next week I've got lots to do for Benjamins birthday mainly making food its also our 4th anniversary have no idea what to get steve.

Have you got any fun plans sassy?


----------



## vickyd

Sorry ive been away lately, trying to get organised for the move next month!
Turns out Hero didnt have nits!! I took her to the doc and she has something like atopic dermatitis!! He must have thought i was a total moron for not being able to tell the difference...Whatever, im just glad that she doesnt have nits! Two of the toddlers she plays with at the park do have lice and im constantly worrying that she will get them...I really cant keep her away from them cause they seem to be th only toddlers she enjoys playing with. Ill just have to take the risk lol!
Allie I haven't read your journal yet but im sorry the trip was awful....Ill read up today...
Luce heatstroke is nasty...I think I had that last year although never got an actual diagnosis...Hope Steve is feeling better!


----------



## Round2

I'm here, mostly reading, haven't mastered the art of one handed typing while breastfeeding!

Vicky, glad to hear Hero doesn't have nits. So how do you get rid of what she does have?

Allie, sorry to hear your trip wasn't great. I'll have to pop over to your journal to find out what's going on. 

Lucy, sorry to hear about your grandma. What have you got planned for Benjamin's birthday?

Things are going well here. Still a little overhwelmed at times, but we're managing. The biggest problem is that I've been sick for the last two weeks. I've had strep throat, then a cold and now I've got a hacking cough. I guess my immune system isn't working very had lately. Despite that, I'm still over the moon in love with my babies. 

So any of you British girls going to the Olympics? I'm excited to have some good TV to watch in the middle of the night now.


----------



## vickyd

Round he gave me a mild soap and a lotion to start off with. If it doesnt go away i may have to use a cortizone based lotion. Hero has these attacks, 7 months ago right after her shots she got it on her foot. They kept perscribing cortizone based creams which would only help until you stopped the cream. I found a homeopath and he said its a reaction from the shots and to not do anything as it will clear up on its own after a month. It did! Now she has this on her head just 2 weeks after her last shots. I have decided no more shots for Hero..I had been putting off the mmr vaccine and have now decided that she will not get this done. She reacts badly to all vaccines and since MMR is the one that has the most serious side effects im not gonna risk it.

Round glad to hear you're settling in nicely, sucks about the illness though...Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jenny25

I'm here but heartburn is slowly killing me we will be delivering in just over 3 weeks baby has extra fluid surrounding him don't know if it's too with gd or I've been unwell but plans are getting under way now I've just got to make my mind up in delivery either c section or vbac , I've had a few contractions and the case of the runs this week don't know what's going on but he weighs 4lb6 at 32+5 xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen wow in three weeks!!!! Hope you arent stressing too much hun!! Here in Greece they dont do Vbac, once youve been cut thats it...I asked my doc why once, he gave me a very medical explanation that i cant remember.


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I know it's scary too be honest I can't wait for it too be done now it's starting too take its toll on me I feel horrible
Paul and I are leaning more for the csection so we know when too stop the blood thinners and it can all be planned and i can have a few days trying to recover in hospital before I come home to aarron , my mum is going too be here from the 22nd aug so I can't wait, my doc said something of a trial of labour but she said if she was in my shoes with my history she would have the section xxx


----------



## heart tree

I'm here. Reading but not writing much. Very overwhelmed with the baby, breastfeeding and trying to sleep. 

Allie, I'll have a peek in your journal. I'm sorry it didn't go well. Good luck on the move. 

Vicky, that's awesome Hero doesn't have nits. Good luck on your move too. 

Round, I can't believe how ill you are. I can't imagine taking care of 2 kids with one being a newborn while so sick! I hope you feel better soon. 

Lucy, sorry about your grandmother. Sounds like it won't be a good weekend. Reading about your lovely walk with Benjamin gives me hope that eventually the newborn phase will be over and I will he able to enjoy outings with my girl. Thanks for the reminder. 

Jen, I'll be happy to see you with your baby in your arms no matter how he gets here. You've had a tough pregnancy. 

Sassy, I had a peek in your journal a while ago and read about the issues with D. Haven't been back in a while though. Are things any better?

Hey Yogi!

Thanks for all your sleep advice. Delilah doesn't like being swaddled unfortunately. She struggles against it until she's out of it. I tried the Velcro ones and she didn't sleep at all. She kept trying to get out. I think she has reflux. I've tried elevating her bed but it doesn't help. She has good nights and bad ones. I'm exhausted. I can't wait to be done with this phase. I'm now debating if she should have her tongue tie clipped. I also think she and I have thrush. I'm struggling with breastfeeding. I'm going to keep trying but I'm not sure how much longer I can keep at it. It's very stressful.


----------



## jenny25

Baby could be coming sooner rather than later I was getting pains again last night and they went away after I took a bath but been up two hours and for the last 30 min been having them again but front and back I feel out of sorts and I get sharp pains when I walk I've taken some pain killers just now and I'm going to lie down so hopefully they will stop if not I'm going up too hospital x


----------



## Megg33k

I'm here, but only every few days... and only briefly. I'm in such a different mindset that I don't think to click my little BnB bookmark much now. :( I miss you girls, though! Sending love and hugs! :hugs: I'm always on FB!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vicky hes much better now.

Jen hope the pains go away :hugs: thinking of you.

Amanda you are doing so well BF is hard and you've had an extra hard time of with having to pump and the keeping to a schedule. I had so many people tell me it would get easier and it was just a phase I honestly didnt believe them as it was so tough ( the reflux made things harder) but you do come through it. You have such wonderul moment to come the first smile, giggle, when they say mama :cloud9: You'll look back and think wow we did it we made it through :hugs: You are doing everything you can for your little girl and she needs a happy mummy so you have to do what feels right for you both. I had many moments when I was going to stop BF as I felt I couldnt do it anymore Benjamin would feed on the hr, was a cluster feeder at night was sick alot and hated being on his back so spent a lot of time upright on me I was exhausted but I knew that I was ready so carry on and he still has one evening BF which we're going to drop after his birthday as I think we are both ready for that. I didnt realise how emotional bf would be or how hard it would be, they make it sound so easy in all the info. It wasnt untill we weened him onto solids that his weight stabalised. 

I think the most important thing is that you do whats right for you and your family. Sorry Ive rambled on a bit :hugs:

Round sorry you've been ill that must be so hard hope you feel better very soon. We are doing a party for his birthday family and close friends and some of his baby friends from the groups we go to. My mums making the cake and we're doing the food so will be busy have bougtht all the decorations and Im going to have people sign a book for Benjamin leaving him a message and a prediciton (idea stolen from hoping) for when hes 18 to go with a photo book of his first year which is still being done. I was hoping on the friday before his birthday steve would be able to take the day off and we would go out for the day as he was born on a friday but hes so busy not sure that will happen. The party is for 2 hrs 12:30 to 2:30pm bit worried he will sleep through it as hes been going for his nap at about 12ish.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls I'm here too.

Jen that's so exciting that you might have your bubs soon. Good luck! :happydance:

Rounders, sorry to hear you've been ill. Must be exhausting whilst looking after LO.

Allie so sorry to hear about your trip. Will have a look in your journal!

Hearty, sorry to hear things are difficult at the moment sweetie. I posted in your journal re the BF. Things can suddenly get better with it, but please don't think you have to struggle on. If you're finding it too much, have a think about giving the odd bottle of formula to give you a break. BF is far more challenging than I thought it would be. :hugs:

Vicky, pleased to hear Hero doesn't have nits! Hope her dermatitis clears up soon.

Lucy, how exciting planning for Benjamin's bday. Doesn't seem like 5 mins since he was born! Sorry to hear about your Gran.

Hi to Megg and Yogi.

AFM I've been feeling wiped out recently and keep getting ill, so had bloods taken. Turns out my iron levels are low and I've got an underactive thyroid. Have got to take meds for both. Hope I manage to lose some weight on the thyroid meds. Allie, you have the same thing don't you?


----------



## jenny25

Well pains have stopped so no trip too the hospital but I'm so ready too have him now only a few weeks left xxx

Thanks Lucy and Ashley xxx

Megg I miss you xxx


----------



## Jaymes

I got a 3D Ultrasound done today, the pictures are in my signature...


----------



## Megg33k

Great pics, Jaymie!

Aww... I miss you too, Jenny! You're better off trying to catch me on FB than BnB though. I'm just not here much! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, yep, I'm on thyroid medication. Some dimwit of a doctor took me off of the meds about 5 months post partum though because she thought my TSH was too LOW without checking it. :shrug: Anyways, I have gained weight since then and my cycles got long again so needless to say I am back on the thyroid meds. I hope they work for you! Do you know what your TSH was?

Jaymes, I saw the photos in your journal. I love 3D pics!!! Your pregnancy is flying by, no?

Vicky, glad Hero doesn't have nits. How's it going?

Megg, glad to see you here. :hugs: Glad things are going well for you. 

Hearty, I posted in your journal about bfing but I'll add some more thoughts. Lucy is right, it does get easier and easier. There are som definite sacrifices to be made...I remember on our trip to Scotland I had to hide away in bedrooms while we were visiting people all the time and it would annoy me I had to miss out on things just because I wasn't bottle feeding. Things also became a lot easier when I let myself supplement and didn't worry so much about pumping. I also found some things will really increase my supply, like yummy lactation cookies. How are you doing this week?

AFM, we are moved. Today we hand over the keys to the old place. It's been an emotional nightmare. AF just arrived so I think I'm hormonal, but I've been crying for days as I remember all of the good memories of being pregant there, and bringing Alistair home from the hospital and watching hime roll over for the first time and smile for the first time. I had no idea it would be so hard to leave. I don't think it helps that I hate this new place with a passion. This was all my stupid idea as well so I have no one to blame but myself. I'm always putting myself through stress for no reason and I wonder when I'm going to grow up and settle down? Maybe never, heh. Weasley and Alistair are also strugging with the move. Alex seems to be Mr. Resiliant these days which is wonderful.


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- I completely understand about being overwhelmed with breast feeding and pumping. Pumping was a nightmare for me and so very stressful but I had to do it because Penny had a slow sucking reflex. I would pump for 30 minutes on each side and only get about 2 oz Tim often found me in tears because I hated pumping so much. My milk supply was horrible from the beginning and nothing I did seemed to help. It was just too much to breastfeed, pump and then clean everything my life revolved around my boobs. It think it would have made a huge difference if I didnt have to pump hang in there you are doing wonderful! Any amount of breast milk they get is better than nothing. I stopped at 3 months and finally got back my sanity and was able to fully enjoy Penny instead of stressing over whether or not she was getting enough. 

I think the newborn stage was the hardest but it goes so fast. Just wait until she gives you a baby smile all of this stress will melt away! Have you tried swaddling and leaving her arms free? Penny hated to be fully swaddled but loved when we just did her feet. 

Jen- wow! He will be here so very soon!

Meg- I cant wait to read your book! As soon as things calm down I plan to spend a weekend reading it cover to cover!!!

Lucy- I cant wait to see pictures of Bens 1st birthday! Im sure it will turn out fantastic!

Sugar- Im glad you got checked out. I hope once your levels even out your immune system will pick up.

Jaymes- I will go check out the 3D pictures! How is everything going?

Allie- I replied in your journal. It really sucks but just think of all the new memories you will make in this new place. It sounds like Alex has been working hard to get this house ready so I'm sure in time you will be able to make it your own. Have fun on your date!


----------



## heart tree

Allie and Sugar, what were your TSH levels. Mine were 2.6 before doing IUI and they wanted it below 2.5. I was put on a low dose of levothroid. My levels throughout pregnancy were 1.2 - 1.6. Now that I'm not pregnant I'm not sure I still need the meds. I'm going to talk to the doc next week. 

Allie, I read your journal. I can't believe what a horrible time you had. What's up with your sister? I'm shocked after your good visit in California. I'm sorry you moved into the crappy place. Hopefully once you move your things in and make it more like home it will be better. 

Thanks for the reassuring words about BF. I need to investigate these lactation cookies! I just started taking something called More Milk Plus. My lactation consultant recommended it. I'm hoping it increases my supply. 

Amber, I could have written your words about the feed/pump cycle. I didn't realize you also had issues. I'm lucky if I get 2 oz at every pump session and I'll go for 30 minutes. I pumped 4 oz this morning, but I always get a lot in the morning since I don't pump or BF overnight. Tim gives her a bottle in the middle of the night. I agree, life revolves around my boobs and I hate it. Especially pumping. And I've been in tears too. Thanks for sharing your story. It helps a lot. I really thought BF was easy for most women. I'm finding that is not the case. How are you doing? I hope you are ok. 

Well Delilah put on more weight. She is now 6 pounds 9 oz. She gained more than an ounce a day. So we've cut back on how much we give her in a bottle before I BF her. The goal is to keep cutting back until we are solely BF'ing during the day. We'll still give her a bottle at night. We'll see how it goes. I've swaddled her legs only and she hates that too. This girl loves to stretch her limbs. She did it in utero too. I swear, I think she was stretching so much she broke my water early! She's super feisty and strong.


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- I never thought BF would be so hard. I hope you can work past everything and end up enjoying it. Penny also had jaundice along with a slow sucking reflex so our pediatrician and lactation consultant suggested that we bottle feed (breast milk and formula) and only breast feed once a day. I think that is when all my trouble started because you don't produce as much milk if you are only pumping. Will you be able to give up pumping any time soon? I'm sure that will make a world of difference. Good luck!

I'm doing ok. I have some good days and some bad days but it helps being around people who are supportive. Penny is a good distraction but at the same time serves as a constant reminder of my mother. I struggle the most when i want to call my mom and just tell her about my day like I used to.


----------



## vickyd

Allie im sure with all the hard work Alex is putting into the new place, it will feel like home in no time! Just think Alistair will take his first steps in the new place,say his first words! A new set of great memories!

Hoping massive hugs hun...

Hearty here in Greece the midwives recommend eating alot of soup for increasing milk supply. Great news that Delilah is putting on weight! I pray that you get the exclusive breast feeding established very soon! I was very upset when i realised that the bracelet i sent you got lost in the mail..It was the prayer bead bracelet i got for you when you were a few weeks pregnant and hung in Hero's crib. She was very attached to it, playing with it everynight before she fell asleep and cried when she realised it was gone. She still looks for it every night! I told my mother about it the other day, and she said i shouldnt be upset as it did its job in looking out for Delilah and that the universe absorbed it (her words get lost in translation lol!). She has become quite spiritual lately and although it makes me cringe most of the times, this just sort of made me feel good. 

AFM, moving next Wednesday!! Im super excited but really stressed as well..I havent packed a single box! Hero was sick all week with a real hogh temp and her sleeping was totally off. Last night she went down at 1 am!!! Im also realising i have absolutely no talent for decorating, every nursery idea i have sucks! I need your help girls!!! Alex wants to put up themed curtains like say snow white, he also likes these really busy rugs with hearts and shit plus i have the wall decal! Its too much right??? Should i just go with a simple curtain and cream colored rug (the wall is painted lavender)? what color curtain?
HELP!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh vicky that is such an amazingly thoughtful thing to do for Amanda. I can imagine you're upset that it's lost but your mum is right it has done his job, Delilah is very lucky to have so many people around the world caring about her since day 1.

Allie - I hope you're able to stop beating yourself up over the new place, just think of all the new memories you're going to make like alistair a first steps? Big hugs as I know how hard it is to live somewhere you're not happy with!

Afm: kiddies are both great, Zac goes to bed at the same time as poppy now and only wakes once in the night, he'll soon be going into his own room! We have his first cranial osteopath appointment tonight as I've heard it can really help with reflux, anythings worth a go right.x
We've just put an offer in on a new house so please keep everything crossed for me.


----------



## vickyd

Sass great news that Zac is also a great sleeper!! Lucky bitch!
Good luck on the house offer! Wow seems like all the disco girls are on the move lately!!!

BTW Nato where the hell are u??


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks.

Good question, she's not been around in a while.x


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Amanda thats great news about deliah putting on weight you are doing a fantasic job hope you get down to exclusively bf soon. My sil used to drink something to help increase her milk supply I know it had bananas in as she cant even see one now without wanting to be sick it did help her I'll try and find out what it was. Pumping sucks big time I used to cry pumping especially when I'd only get a small amount and I didnt have to do it like you and hoping have had too :hugs. I dont know if I said but swaddling never worked with Benjamin he hated it.

Hoping thats really interesting about jaudice as Benjamin was jaundice too and I was advised to put him by the window in his moses basket for 15 mins a day and to BF more (which I think helped my supply). Its interesting how advice is different across the world. :hugs: to you.

Sassy good luck with the house hope you get it we've started looking and Im finding it very depressing. Wow zac is such a great sleeper.

Allie I havent had a chance to comment in your journal yet but have been reading. It must be hard moving but you've got all the memories of being pregnant and bringing Alistair home and you have so many more first to comes in your new home I'm sure once you are settled in and feels like your place it will be better. Alex sounds like hes been brillant and hope you had a good date night. 

Vicky good luck with the move hope it all goes smoothly I would keep the curtains and rug simple maybe have them the same colour or have a cream rug and cream curtains but with a simple pattern that picks up the colour of the walls. Whats your furntiure in the room like?

Sugar hope you get it all sorted and feel better soon.

Jaymes great pics.

Afm: its been a busy few days we travled sat (3hrs), sun (4 and half hrs) and mon (6 and half hrs). Benjamin has been brillant Im do proud of him he coped really well with a busy few days lots of travelling for him and was brillant at the funeral quite thorughout the whole thing the only noise he made was when he heard my dads voice and once he saw him he was quiet again. Im so proud of my dad who gave an amazing eulogy my mum helped him write so all went off well. We got back late mon so Benjamins still a bit out of routine but not to bad better today. Had to take him to the hospital yesterday as he flung himself off the sofa he seemed fine but then went really sleepy/dopey wouldnt respond to his name it was so scary then fell asleep of course by the time we got to the hospital he woke up all perky and full of beans the nurse checked him out and then we had to see the dr he was given the all clear. I felt a bit stupid but he wasnt himself so it was best to get him checked out bettet to overreact then under I think he was a bit clingy i the afternoon but alright. Hes fine today I just dont know how to stop him climbing on everything especially if I leave the room hes such monkey. Got lots of baking to do this week so far everything is under control that may all change :haha: oh and the stupid :witch: has arrived today so not what I need. Its my 4th wedding anniversary tomorrow cant belive it the first 3 yrs really 
tested us but this last year has been great well we've had out moments but nothing major.

Edit: hope that all makes sense typing one handed.


----------



## vickyd

Luce all of the furniture is white


----------



## Dazed

Vicky - Glad to hear things are coming along with the new place. What does the wall decal look like? I would love to help you figure out decorating ideas, but be forewarned that I have been living in my house and barely have made it my own.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed im like you, i never get around to making my house my home! I just dont have the decorating eye so i usually end up not bothering! This time id like to make the place my own as im not planning on moving unless he kicks us out.


----------



## Dazed

I think that with a white rug and sheer white curtains would be good. The heart idea would have been fine if you weren't planning on using the wall cling, but you also want something versitile as Hero grows older and starts to make up her own mind, or atleast thats the way I work because I don't want to have to change things a million times. I I also thing a nice fake Ficus tree in a corner might be good to bring in another color tone naturally. If you don't want an all white rug, try a color toned rug with maybe white and cream or white and lavender colored shapes.

Its all in my head so I could be talking out my butt with this one.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed I was leaning towards something like you described, Alex and my mom are giving me grief that its not colorful enough! Im just gonna ignore them and do something along those lines! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Dazed

Lavender is a VERY lovely color, but you don't want to over do it or it will overwhelm the room. I was looking for images to discribe what I was talking about and found several that I felt was too much! If the room what white I would say color away to fill in the emptyness.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Vicky I'd personally go for a kiwi type green, then add vintage style bedding, maybe some vintage hanging letters of hero's name.

2 secs let me find some pics.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Can't find any pics grrr!


----------



## Dazed

Sass - Are you thinking something kinda like this?
 



Attached Files:







Lavender.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hey girls. Hearty delighted to hear Delilah is putting weight on. That's great!:thumbup:Out of my antenatal group, 6 out of 8 of us had major problems with BF. I think it's so common. I reckon it will suddenly get easier, as mine did with Charlotte.

My TSH level on a printout says 9.1mu/L and T4 11 pmol/L whatever that means? I've been prescribed 50mg of thyroxine to begin with, then they will check my levels again in 8 weeks. I'm also on bloody iron tablets, which I hate as they make me feel sick. Hope they kick in soon, I'm so damn tired all the time and have taken to going back to bed for a sleep with Charlotte mid afternoon, which is something I thought I would never do. I so love cuddling up to my baby though and she sleeps much better with me.

Dazed how are you doing chicken? Nice to see you on here :hugs: I love the pic you posted! Good luck with moving Vicky. I personally love vintage floral.

Allie, your weekend sounds awful! Do you think she invited you over there just to punish you and your Dad for some reason? I hope she apologies to you and you get things sorted. Good luck in your new home. You'll soon make it your own and it will feel like yours in no time. All the memories you have are all still in your head and on photos. As the others have said, you'll have so many other memories to come in your new place.

Hoping, hope you're doing ok sweetie. 

Sassy good luck with the house! :thumbup:

Lucy, sounds like Benjamin gave you quite a scare. Thank god he's ok. Happy Anniversary for tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Our offer got accepted :wohoo:


----------



## Allie84

Oh great news Sassy! I must slack off work even more and have a look at your journal for details. :happydance:

Sugar and Hearty, my TSH was 4 something before I concieved, 0.90-2.25, or something similiar, during my pregnancy. It was checked regularly then, but nothing post partum. Sugar, I wonder if they use different measurements in the UK because 9 is really high. I think they want it around 2 here in the US (using our measurements). Mine was dipping too low during pregnancy but I am thinking it's gone way up post partum. I've become a fat cow who eats more fast food than ever because I'm so busy!

Oh, Lucy, what a scare! Glad little Ben is okay. :hugs: I would have done the same thing. I'm scared for that stage; Alistair is already trying to throw himself off the couch just sitting on it and once I barely caught him by the ankle with his head an inch above the ground. I think he's going to fall on his head one of these days, it's a matter of time....

Vicky, I remember seeing that decal and i do love it. I like the photo Dazed posted. But unlike the photo I'm more inclined to go with some color. I like the kiwi green Sassy put out there. Since her furniture is all white (as is Alistair's), I'd probably want a bit of color. But then, the walls and decal might be color enough, I guess I'd have to see a photo of the space. I'm kind of looking forward to decorating Alistair's nursery (again). I loved his first one,though, which was bigger and nicer but I'm moving on, I swear lol. 

AFM, thanks for the kind words regarding moving, everyone, btw. :hugs: 

Hearty and Sassy, I'm not sure why she did it! It does seem twisted. She told me dad deserves to be punished. :nope: No matter what our dad did or said, she was not happy. It's so convoluted, but her own mom and grandma gave her up to foster care when she was like 6!!! And for some reason she's inclined to believe them that dad 'abandoned' her rather than dad's story that he was pushed out of her life and told nothing about her. I'm not saying my dad handled it perfectly, but he was young and poor and my brother had just died...I think it's cruel that Dana built up the trip and had us devote so many resources to doing it her way just to make it miserable. :nope: She's now trying to act like everything's normal...I emailed her a long email last week explaining how bad it all made me feel but she never responded. She just texted that she got my email. Harumph.


----------



## Allie84

Someone asked where Nato is? Se posted a few weeks ago that she has dissapeared to Digital Spy Forums while Big Brother is on. :haha: We've lost her to reality television. :shrug: 

Hearty, here is the lactation cookie recipe I used: https://www.food.com/recipe/oatmeal-chocolate-chip-lactation-cookies-by-noel-trujillo-192346
It's not perfect because the cookies always spread out into a big cookie, but they are tasty. I ate A LOT. Like 4 a day. That may be why I'm so huge right now LMAO. But they did help my milk supply. Eating these made me leak milk in the middle of the night which I hadn't done since Alistair was really young.


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone,

I know I'm being a broken record about this house, but I have to know if it's normal to have over 100 bugs in a swarm on the ceiling? Last night they all came out and they are gone today. I have no idea where they came from but I stopped counting at 100. *shudder*


----------



## vickyd

Thanks for all the deco tips ladies! Im thinking of not doing the wall decal and opting for some color instead. I hope hope it doesnt look like a circus tent once im done lol!!

Sass Great news!!!! Pics please!

Allie, what kind of bugs are we talking about here??? Bugs do tend to make a nest and thats why you are seeing them all in one place. 100 is alot though...sounds like an infestation so you will defo have to call someone to take care of it professionally. i would take pictures and also of any damp spots or anything that would seem unsanitary and go to a lawyer. There is no way you wont be able to get out of the lease if the place is not healthy for your child. 

Im in packing nightmare, boxes and bags all around me!!! I didnt realise i had so much stuff!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Vicky. :hugs: Good luck packing! It IS a nightmare but a good time to get rid of clutter I guess. 

Yes, I'd say it's an infestation. I can't tell what kind of bugs they are but they huddle together and they can fly. They seem to jump around a lot too. Ewwwwwwww!!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky hope the move goes well I'm good at packing its the unpacking I hate I dread it when we have to move as we have so much stuff alot probably needs to be chucked.

Allie ewww to the bugs that sounds gross and like vicky said sounds like an infestation which isn't good I hope you get it sorted. Maybe worth gettin some advise to see if you can get out your lease.

Benjamin was one yesterday we had a wonderful day although I am exhausted today I think its all caught up with me. I cant believe my baby is one its gone by so quickly. :cloud9:


----------



## Allie84

It's wonderful you had a lovely day with Benjamin, Lucy! Happy 1st Birthday to Ben!!!

So many of our Disco babies have turned one! 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## vickyd

Luce we need pics of Ben with his first b-day cake!!

Allie how is the bug situation??? Have you settled in the new place?

We moved yesterday, have been unpacking all day 2 days now! The place is starting to shape up but i still have so much stuff to put away...Its been really hot, over 40 degrees and ive been sweating like a pig for more than 48 hours as we havent bought an AC yet. Seriously ive sweated so much that just 5 minutes ago was the first pee of the day hahah!!! Last night i couldnt sleep from the heat so i ended up fucking about on facebook and watching horror films till like 6 am.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I'll post some pics tomorrow when Im on the computer. Glad the move went well apart from the heat hope you've got ac now and are a bit cooler. Can we have some pics of your new place.

Allie hows your place? Hope you've managed to make it feel a bit more like home and sorted the bugs. Its crazy that Benjamins one already people are really shocked when I tell them hes one as he still little I had him weighed this week and he is 16lbs 14oz still on the low end but mainting his line which is such a relief considering how up and down his weight had been in the first 6 months of his life being on solids as really stableised it.

Whats everyones plans for the weekend? Its gorgeous here so we will be taking full advantage of the sunshine as who knows how long it will last. Really looking forward to a weekend with steve as last weekend was so manic and hes been working late this week so dont feel we've seen him much.


----------



## heart tree

What's a weekend Lucy? LOL! All the days feel the same to me at the moment. 

Happy 1st birthday to Ben. I can't believe it! I'm encouraged to hear about his weight stabilizing after getting solids. He'll catch up in no time I'm sure. I know what you mean though. People seem shocked when I tell them how old Delilah is too. We just have petite babes. 

Allie, is the bug situation fixed? That sounds disgusting! Are you settled in at all? I'm so sorry you don't like the place. 

Vicky, stop sweating and post a pic of your place! You must be psyched to be out of your old place. I'm dying to see what Hero's room looks like. I like the idea of a little color as well. Green and purple go well together. Any advice for reflux? I know you dealt with it. We have Delilah on Zantac right now. Just started it. She has to sleep on us, sitting up. Otherwise she starts to gag and choke. Sometimes she spits up, sometimes she doesn't. But she clearly is uncomfortable. Preemies are HARD! I bow down to you. 

Sass congrats on the place!

Everyone is moving. Now I want to move. Tim wants to start looking for a house to buy. But he wants me to find a higher paying job. All I want to do is be a SAHM or work part time. I wish he wasn't so money focused. I have no desire to look for a new job. Nor do I have the energy. 

I'm kind of struggling with this new mom role. I love her to death, but she's pretty fussy and we can rarely seem to put her down. It makes for a very tired Hearty! I'm also still struggling with the breast feeding. I give her a bottle, then breast feed her, then pump. It takes over an hour. Then she naps in one of our arms and is up within the hour to do it all again. Sometimes I feel so empty of milk I just end up giving her a bottle. Is it possible to have no milk in your boobs? Anyway, I'm looking forward to her getting a little older. We're going to hire a night nurse for a few nights so we can get some sleep and some tips on how to deal with her sleep issues. Now I just need to find the time and energy to research finding one.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hang in there hearty, I found the first 3 months pretty much like hell with both of mine, Zac's just coming out of it! It does get do much easier and very quickly! Maybe sleep her on her side or front to see if she'll sleep a bit longer! Do you have a swing? Or a vibrating bouncer? Always worth a try!


----------



## LucyJ

:haha: you'll get your weekends back I promise it gets easier.

Yep we have little but perfect babies.

Bf is tough and having to pump must make it harder, I kept getting told that just get through the first 6 weeks and then everything would be ok but it wasnt I dont think we settled into a proper routine till 4 months and Benjamin didnt start sleeping through the night till 9 months. He used to feed on the hr and it was so tough yep I would get that empty feeling there was milk there but because he was feeding so often I never had the full feeling. If he did go longer than an hr or so wow did I feel it. We came through it and got into a good routine he still fed a lot far more than other babies I knew but it does get easier. As far as the sleep I dont know want to suggest we raised Benjamins mattress which helped a little but he did spend a lot of time sleeping on me.

Massive :hugs: you are doing so well.


----------



## LucyJ

Trying to post pictures but keeps telling me file is to large anyone know how I can get round this problem??


----------



## heart tree

Sass I ordered a swing and am waiting for it to be delivered. I hope she likes it! She loves movement and the vibrating bouncy doesn't seem to be enough for her. Sass, you bottle feed, right? How much and how often do you feed Zac? Delilah loves sleeping on her side, only if she is pressed up against me. I get so nervous that she's going to stop breathing that I can't relax and sleep myself! 

Lucy, thanks for sharing. It really does help to know I'm not alone. I can't imagine feeding her every hour. When did you sleep? It's so encouraging to hear how far you've come. One of the things that confuses me is that she is already 7 weeks old. But since she was early, she's only 9 days old developmentally. So does that mean I have another 6 weeks before I can even hope for things to get easier? 

As for your pics, you somehow have to find a way to reduce their size. Maybe you could upload them into Photobucket and then upload them onto B&B. I think Photobucket compresses the size of the pics automatically.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, first all, big :hugs: to you. Sleep deprivation makes everything harder! I remember very well. About breast feeding, my breasts would feel empty but would still have milk. That's normal. I know you're worried about supply, though, and the bad news about supply is that the baby has to feed in the middle of the night for optimum boost of milk supply. There's something about those middle of the night feedings, like between 1-4 am, that boosts your prolactin significantly for the following day, or so I was told. So even with a night nurse and supplementing I would try to nurse her in the middle of the night at least once if I were you. How often do you get breast feeding support? I went to a drop in BFing support group at least once a week at my hospital for the first few months and I learned soooooooo much about how to make breast feeding work better. We sat around and all nursed and it was just such a good support those first few months. I would defniitely recommend going to one if you can. 

About sleeping, I don't have much advice about reflux, and every baby is different, but I hope the swing works! Alistair used to love his bouncer and fall right asleep but was meh about his swing. At night for the first 6 months we had a bassinet next to the bed and it was good because I could reach over and rest my hand on Alistair when he needed help going back to sleep but I could still be laying down in bed dozing. I'm assuming you've tried most things though and of course I know everything's different with reflux and I luckily didn't have to experience that. 

Hang in there...like Sassy said, it does get rapidly easier. :hugs:

Lucy, yeah, I have to always reduce my pics and it's annoying. Photobucket is a good site! 

Alistair is also a member of the small baby club. This weekend we had another family reunion and I had someone comment on him being small for his age. He's small but perfectly formed!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie! I did all the feeds last night and it didn't help at all. Unfortunately, she doesn't get enough from the breast at any time of day. She will feed for a long time then fall asleep at the breast. The second I take her off she cries and roots around like a mad woman. Then I'll pump and there's not much there. I don't mind doing the night feedings if it didn't take an hour to feed her only to have her still hungry. Then give her a bottle and hold her upright. It's so frustrating and leaves no time for sleep. I'm lucky if I pump an ounce each session these days. I'm not sure if she has a latch issue. I am working with a lactation consultant, but she's flaky. I know there is a support group. I'll check it out. I may try a new consultant too. Two things I'm thinking about are clipping her tongue tie and taking meds to increase my prolactin and my milk supply. I'm just not convinced she has a tongue tie though. 

I've tried putting her in the co-sleeper with my hand on her, but she hates being in it because of the reflux. Argh! I'll try anything at this point. Tonight I need to sleep though. She's getting some bottles. I cried all day today, I was so tired. Luckily, Tim got a lot of sleep last night so has the energy to stay up with her. 

How big is Alistair?


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls how are we ? 

Think I've started loosing some of my plug I was havin contractions thus and Friday and starts having some mild period cramps last night and this morning so who knows what's going on but I'm booked in for elective c section two weeks on Friday if I don't go on my own xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

heart tree said:


> Sass I ordered a swing and am waiting for it to be delivered. I hope she likes it! She loves movement and the vibrating bouncy doesn't seem to be enough for her. Sass, you bottle feed, right? How much and how often do you feed Zac? Delilah loves sleeping on her side, only if she is pressed up against me. I get so nervous that she's going to stop breathing that I can't relax and sleep myself!
> 
> Lucy, thanks for sharing. It really does help to know I'm not alone. I can't imagine feeding her every hour. When did you sleep? It's so encouraging to hear how far you've come. One of the things that confuses me is that she is already 7 weeks old. But since she was early, she's only 9 days old developmentally. So does that mean I have another 6 weeks before I can even hope for things to get easier?
> 
> As for your pics, you somehow have to find a way to reduce their size. Maybe you could upload them into Photobucket and then upload them onto B&B. I think Photobucket compresses the size of the pics automatically.

I hope the swing arrives soon and is a hit with Delilah! 

Yeh I've bottle fed since 6 weeks as Zac has a milk intolerance, I tried cutting out dairy but it didn't work. Zac has 4-5 bottles per day of 5-6ozs, he'll always take his bottles in 2 sitting within an hour though! He sleeps 19:30-5 every night now though!

Personally I'd let delilah sleep wherever she's comfortable, have you got a sensor mat? I couldn't live without mine, I was a nervous wreck with Lilly, thankfully I haven't been as bad with Zac! Have you tried sleeping her on her side with a rolled up blanket in front of her and behind her to stop her rolling forward plus it'll help her to feel snuggly, my friends lil girl (who was prem and tiny) would never sleep anywhere but on them so they put her on a beanbag, not advisable but you have to do what it takes!

I promise you it will get so much easier and you'll forget how hard it ever was! I'm a massive routine freak and couldn't recommend starting bedtime routine enough! I'm nap training Zac ATM, and to some mums I probably sound like a harsh bitch but it keeps me sane and I honestly think its good for babies! Poppy has always slept like an angel, she even asks to go for a nap now!!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty sorry i couldnt reply earlier, we are on holiday at the beach house and have limited internet time.
As you know i didnt manage to breastfeed Hero at all. Apart from some drops of colostrum my milk never came through. I pumped every hour for 3 weeks and never got more than 10 ml each time. I gave up and went to bottle feeding as i was just so tired from lack of sleep and emotionally feeling like a failure all day. I sopke to two lactation consultants one of which was really hardcore who insisted that if i keep at it the milk will come; The second one said that it does happen quite often that some women produce little or no milk. It could just be due to severe stress or something pathological. When i discussed this with my fathers cousins in the village they said that it was common in the old days and thats why if one woman had alot of milk she would feed all the babies in the village. That or they would milk donkeys haha!! Apparently donkey milk is the closest to human milk!! 
Reflux...hmmmm...I had a terrible time with Hero's reflux for over 8 months! Mind you she had severe reflux which as you remember put her in hospital after a choking incident. I like sass made sure she slept on her side when in her cot which was also elevated. We did co-sleep alot, like 5 nights a week for ages. Personally i was never afraid of co-sleeping after doing tons of research into it. hero loved it and would sleep for 4-5 stretches. One other thing i found useful for reflux was feeding smaller amounts more times a day. Obviously this doesnt work if youre breastfeeding. At Delilah's age hero was eating 40-60 ml of milk every 3-4 hours. 
Hero hated the swing, the bouncer, the pram and basically everything for the first 5 months and until she discovered the jumperoo. If you want to talk fussy babies hero defo would win first prize. I didnt even take her out for a coffee until she was like 13 months. She also slept much better as a newborn than she did after 4 months. The first time she slept more than 6 hours was when she turned 16 months. I cried almost every day for months. I find motherhood a challenge and i struggle daily. Having a career, being 37 and having a fussy baby and toddler is bloody hard. I would recommend you push the idea of working part time rather than getting a more demanding job. Trust me there is only so much one woman can take.


----------



## Round2

Oh wow, everyone has moved!

Allie, hope you got your bug situation figured out.

Vicky, post some pics!

Lucy, happy belated first birthday to Ben. It seems like yesterday that he was born. Can't believe how fast the year has gone by.

Jenny, so exciting! He'll be here before you know it!

Sassy, I find myself thinking of you often each day! Two kids under 1 year old. Now that is an olympic sport. I'm struggling with the two under 6 years old category.

Hearty, sorry you are struggling so much. This parenting thing is damn hard work! Bryce will only sleep in his stroller or if I nurse him in bed laying down. Even after he falls asleep I find he wakes up to check if I'm there or not! So it leads to a lot more co-sleeping than I would like. But as long as you are safe about it, I say do what you can to make it work.

I have to say, your perspective changes alot the second time around. I was so paranoid about starting bad habits like co-sleeping or nursing to sleep....but this time around it's all about survival! Maddy is awake at 7 am so I have no choice but to find any way I can to get him to sleep.

Speaking of which....Bryce is screaming his head off and Maddy is attempting to BF him again...but run....but will write more later.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol round, that's hilarious about maddy! How is she with him generally?
I'm actually doing "okay" most days, it's easier than I thought it would be, poppy still naps twice per day so I get time with just Zac and vice versa. I have 1 BAD day about every 10-14 days where I just cry because I get so stressed but on the whole it's all going well. Both kids sleep brilliantly so I'm very thankful for that.

Hearty- vicky talks a lot of sense. Working part time rather than getting a new more demanding job is the way forward, being a mum is the hardest job in the world without adding a "real" demanding job to that!!

Jenny - how you feeling now??

When does big brother end?????maybe then NATO will return!!


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone,

Hearty, it sounds like you're doing everything possible! I just really feel for you with milk issues because I've had my fair share. Whatever you can give her is great....that's what I always tell myself. My final BFing tips for the day are a few things I did to get more milk: I would constantly unlatch and relatch Alistair because he was a lazy latcher and I still constantly 'milk' my own boobs while feeding and find it really gets more milk out (squeeze your boobs). As she gets tired, maybe switch back and forth between breasts to keep waking her up (unless you're wanting her to sleep). Nursing her in just her diaper might keep her more awake as well. 

Vicky, you really deserve an olympic medal of your own for all of your work with Hero's sleeping! I'm glad she's finally sleeping well.

Sassy, you also really do deserve a medal for all of the work you do! Glad Zac's nap training is going well. You are a routine queen and it's amazing! 

Jenny, just a few more weeks to go. :hugs:

Round, LOL at Maddy trying to BF. Hilarious. Good to hear from you. Hope you're having a good summer! 

AFM, I had a family reunion this weekend and it was pretty fun. It was nice to get away. We're still not really sure what to do about the house situation but I'm doing my best to make it home. The bugs just went away? :shrug: Every night about 5 or so make their way to the ceiling but the 100 I counted the first night disapeared. Very confusing!

Alistair is 9 months today and doing so well. He's just the best baby! Hearty, I'm not sure what he weighs as he hasn't been weighed since his 6 month appt. He was pretty small then and he has another appt in a few weeks where he will get weighed again. I 'm a little nervous as people say he's skinny. :( But he's doing well developmentally and is a really happy, jovial baby. He started clapping and it's adorable. When I step out of the room and step back in he will clap for me. LOL. He's scooting but not crawling yet, though he gets around really quickly on his tummy.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy 9 months alistair. He's doing brilliantly and always looks so happy and content in your photos.xx


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys I'm ok I'm having a lot of lower back pain tonight probably the way he is lying I'm just chilling out watching tv Paul's working xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Put your feet up avd enjoy the peace.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I didnt get that much sleep I was definitelty sleep deprived and it was hard going I would cry alot and wonder how Id make it through another day but I just did steve was great especially at weekends hed take Benjamin while I slept. I'd have great days then really tough days. I was nervous with co-sleeping so we didnt do it the sense he was in bed with us but he would quite often sleep on me I didnt really sleep but eventually worked a way where I was kind of comfy propped up on pillows and would dose. If I got him down during the day I would sleep. Proping his mattress up helped with the reflux. I kept a feeding diary and I looked back over it this week and I honestly dont know how I did it. I think you definitely take into account that she was early when we had Benjamin weighed we had to age correct which I guess you had to do and his jabs were delayed slightly to take that into account having said that he met all his milestones bang on some earlier in fact

Allie he'll put weight on its only once Benjamin hit about 9/10 months that he started to get a little chubby hes not that chunky but he was so skinny he seems it to us hes got little chubby legs which I love. I saw your pics on fb and he is gorgeous. Happy 9 months Alistair

Sassy I think celebrity bb is about to begin so not sure if we will get Nato back or not.

Vicky hows the new place hope you are having a great time at the beach.

Jen put your feet up and relax hun.

Afm: Im a bit gutted as we've lost out on a house we've not been looking long but have decided its time to move on we need a bigger place as we want another baby and Ive decided to register as a childminder but to do that we need a downstairs toilet. We say a lovely house would of been a great family home we arranged a second viewing but then someone else saw it and put an offer in which has been accepted I was gutted and kicking myself for not putting an offer in I was trying to be very practical and not let me heart race away from me :cry: Just hope theres an even better house out there for us. Ive also been back to the drs as Im getting some awful periods type pains I was doubled up yesterday felt sick and faint in fact thought I was going to pass out in the middle of a shop managed to make it home thankfully Benjamin had a long nap so I was able to curl up with a hot water bottle it was horrendous saw the nurse today and she has arranged an appointment for me with a dr not next week but the week after she thinks I need to get checked out. I wonder whether its to do with having a c-section. Its been better today still sore but manageable it was very tender when the nurse felt my tummy. Steve and I have also decided to start trying again bit scary but we know we want another baby and have no idea how long it will take so Im going to go back on all the vits folic etc and talk to my dr about it. Going to catch up with journals.


----------



## Sparkly

Hi All :wave:

Just a quick update from me, I had my RMC test results the other day, and I tested + for Lupus Anticoagulant so need heparin and baby aspirin after my next BFP, also I need high dose folic acid. It's good to have some answers but feels a little sad at the same time IYKWIM.

xxx


----------



## Round2

Sparkly, I'm so glad you got some answers. But it's so sad what it took to find out the problem. I hope your next BFP and rainbow baby are just around the corner.


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks round...I forgot to post that I'm also insulin resistant too, and am on metformin for that!


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly I beleive that when we arm ourselves with knowledge we our one step closer to ralising our goal. When i was diagnosed with MTHFR i was happy and sad at the same time. I quickly realised that knowing what was wrong and how to fix it could only work in my favour.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, supposed to be on holiday but have a really bad case of tonsilitis...I havent had this since i was 15!!! It sucks so much, fever, cant swallow and all this in really bad heat.


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks Vicky I totally agree.

Hope you're feeling better soon love. My DS had it last month and it took 2 lots of antibiotics to shift it!!


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Lucy, omg congrats on TTC again!! Have you started already? I think it will be lovely to stay home and be a childminder! Another Disco girl moving house, huh? Sorry you lost out on the one you liked; I hope you find another one you like really soon. Does this mean you're not going to go back to teaching for awhile? 

Sparkly, :hugs: I'm so glad you got some answers but I'm sure it feels wierd at the same time. As Vicky said, knowledge is a good thing. The treatment sounds pretty doable. How are you feeling? So I saw your son is going to the same uni I studied abroad at! Yeah!!! Does he know which college he's in yet? I was in Furness but then moved to County (to live in an on campus apt with Alex). I loved both.

Vicky, I'm so sorry you're sick! :hugs: Are you all moved in? What a holiday! 

AFM, I started grad school today. Yikes! I don't know if I mentioned it but I got a fully funded assistantship. I am getting my Master's paid for but I'm working 20 hours a week with the education office on a social studies project with the school district.

Alistair starts daycare tomorrow. 20 hours at the on campus daycare. I'm nervous!


----------



## Sparkly

Hey Allie

I think he's applied for Cartmel and Lonsdale, he should find out soon which one he got into. I didn't know that you'd studied at Lancaster! My youngest brother did too, so Ben has been used to visiting the uni from a young age, it was his first choice and he gained a scholarship so we are amazingly proud of him. It looks like a good uni and a safe looking city, I went to boarding school not far from it so I know the area. Exciting that you are going back to studying too, good luck with it hun. I'm sure Alistair will be fine at daycare, xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, I'm reading, but having trouble finding time to type. Sparkly, great to see you here. I hope this is the answer to all the heartache.

Lucy, Happy Birthday! I can't believe you are back on the TTC wagon. I'm sorry to hear about your bleeding. I hope it all gets sorted. I can't wait to hear about your next journey. 

Allie, that's amazing about getting grad school paid for. I'm in a huge amount of debt from my school. It sucks! The sound of daycare terrifies me. And I was a preschool teacher! I hate the thought of leaving her with strangers. I hope you get through the day.

Vicky, feeling any better? Did I ever thank you for telling me what your mom said about the bracelet? It was very sweet. I'm still sad I never got it though. How is the new place?

Jen I can't wait to hear about Kieren being born on Thursday!!

Hi Sass, Amber, Sugar, Dazed, Megg, Nato. I saw Nato was camping on her FB page. Looked like fun.

Still kind of struggling here. I've done everything possible to help my milk supply. I think I have a decent supply as I pump 2 ounces at each pump usually. It could be more, but clearly I have something in there. The problem is, I don't think she gets much of it. I've tried just BF her and she's still starving afterwards. I've done everything you suggested Allie. I'm working with a lactation consultant. The only other options I see are taking meds to help my supply and/or getting her tongue tie clipped. The med I want to take isn't available in the US unless I have a prescription. But it isn't FDA approved so most docs won't write one. It's Domperidone and it is an over the counter med in the UK. Most lactation consultants in the US advocate for it's use. I'm pissed that I can't get it here. The only reason it isn't approved by the FDA is because it is also used in large doses for gastrointestinal issues. It was given in large doses intravenously and caused some seizures and heart attacks in older people. But for lactating women, it is given in very small doses with no side effects. The drug that is FDA approved here has a severe side effect of massive depression. Just what a hormonal, postpartum woman with milk supply issues needs! No thanks. 

We have sort of figured out sleeping though. She slept with me in bed last night and I found a position that seems safe to me. She's on her side and her head is in the bend in my arm where my elbow is. It keeps her close to me, but her face isn't pressed up against my chest. It also seems to help with her reflux. I also bought an amazing swing which she is in right now. It's the reason I'm writing this. I FINALLY am able to put her down! Small steps. 

Can't remember what else I wanted to write. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly, I'd be so proud of Ben too! He's going to have an amazing time and a scholarship will be great. I forget that in England you have to pay for college because in Scotland it's free for Scottish people. 

Hearty, 2 oz at a time is nothing to scoff at. It's close to what I generally pumped unless I was pumping after a missed feeding. You are doing great. :hugs: What a shame about the meds! Ugh. You've gotta love the FDA. Btw I like the way you co-sleep....it's how I used to do it, and actually napped with Alistair like that today, except he is on his back. I have only ever co-slept like that when it was daylight, but it did help me feel much safer. Is Tim relegated to the couch?

I cried when I dropped of Alistair at daycare, OMG, it was so much harder than I thought! He was watched by my friend for 10 hours a week earlier this summer but this seemed so much more REAL. He's going to the on-campus daycare and it's kind of impersonal. They have all of these random college girls watching all of the kids in one room and his name is taped to his back. But, they are licensed and it's a nice and safe facility. I guess I just have to get used to it, because Alistair loved it. 

When I showed up he had blood crusted on his nose and they said he woke up with a bloddy nose? :shrug: He's NEVER had a bloody nose, I wonder what that could have been?

It was hard to be away from him for that long, though. I feel like such a mom (I guess because I am) because I just wanted to talk him all day and kept thinking about him. I will always cherish the 9 months I got to be home with him.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda xxx

This time tomorrow I will at the hospital eeek I'm so nervous my stomache is doing wash machine circles but i can't wait too meet my little boy I can't believe it's taken 4 years for this day xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Ahh allie, I can't imagine how hard it was dropping alistair off, I'm starting uni next year and may have to put the kids in daycare once a week and I'm already dreading it. You must remember that your doing all this for him though?! 
Maybe one of the other kids accidentally banged his nose? Kids can be so clumsy! 

Amanda- yay glad the swing is giving you a free 5 minutes! I wish I had some bf advice, you're definately doing great as I'd have given up long ago!

Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## Sparkly

Amanda - You're doing an amazing job, it really can't be easy. Like Sassy said I would have given up a long time ago on the BF well done to you hun :hugs: and thank god for that swing :D

Allie - The tuition fees at Lancaster are now £9,000 a year :shock: I wish we were Scottish, it's unfair that just less than 2 hours drive north he could study for free. I'm glad Alistair enjoyed the daycare, it is always harder for us Mothers when our little ones move on, I am dreading the end of next month coming around and my baby boy moving out :(

Jennie - I'm so excited for you chicka, tomorrow you will be holding your precious rainbow boy in your arms, don't forget lots of piccies. Good luck xxx

Hi Sass x


----------



## hoping:)

I just typed a long post and lost it:growlmad: here is the short version...

Lucy- I'm so excited for #2:happydance: 

Sparkly- finding something is bitter sweet but at least now you have a plan. I felt the same when we discovered I had MTHFR. FX your get your rainbow baby asap!

Allie- well done on going to grad school and even better that it is paid for:thumbup: I hear you on the the whole day care issue. We leave Penny with a trusted friend who owns day cares all over the country but only personally watches close friends and family member's kids. that may change though because she is preggo with #4

Jenny- how exciting!!! I will be thinking of you:flower:

Hearty- your are doing amazingly well especially with having BF issues. I was the same and only produced 2 oz when pumping. I hope you find something that helps stimulate your milk. Well done on finding a sleep solution:thumbup: I never thought I would co-sleep but it worked for us and I really enjoyed it. 

I hope all the Disco girls who have moved house are enjoying their new location:flower:


----------



## SMFirst

Jenny - excited your baby will be born soon!! (if not already as I type!) hope it's easy on you!

Allie - that's unfortunate your boy had a sketchy nose bleed.. upsetting - hope it doesn't happen again..

Lucy - good luck on the TTC :)

Hearty - sorry for the BF struggles.. In Canada they still clip tied tongues (but that doesn't necessarily solve BF issues as a friend of mine found out). Hope your lactation consultant is helpful. 

I am about to finalize daycare for Adam (he won't go til February though) and filling out the reg. forms is tough I can't imagine how the first day will go! We'll have lots of time to get him used to going though..


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls really quick msg as Im exhausted and need sleep been a busy day on holiday at the mo at my parents using them as a base had my first day away from Benjamin today my mum babysat so steve and I could go out it was lovely but did miss him. Out tomorrow with my mum so steve's in charge!!!! Wanted to wish Jenny loads of luck for tomorrow will be thinking off you will check for updates tomorrow evening when I get back (my phone has died so have a basic one to keep me going till getting a new one).

Will post a proper reply tomorrow to everyone massive :hugs: to you all.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck to our lovely Jenny today, what a road it's been at hunny. Can't wait to see pics of your lil bundle.xx


----------



## vickyd

good luck jen! Keep us posted hun!


----------



## Sparkly

Good Luck today Jen, I can't wait to see pics of your rainbow sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Can't wait to meet the newest Disco Baby! Good luck Jen!


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck Jen:flower:


----------



## Round2

Lucy, so excited for you to start TTC again. Have you got a chart for us to stalk?

Hearty, sorry to hear about the BF issues. I have the opposite problem...my boy eats like a bird and I'm a cow...I'm constantly engorged and in pain. Glad you found a sleeping routine that works.

Allie, my heart goes out to you. I had major anxiety about dropping Maddy off at daycare. But once she got into a routine and I saw how much she enjoyed the other kids, I started to relax a bit. You'll start to appreciate being able to focus on yourself again soon too..but it's still hard to leave your baby with someone else.

Vicky, hope you're feeling better. Sounds like you've had rough few weeks.

AFM, we're doing okay. I've got a serious case of thrush that I can't seem to kick. My nipples are turning white and hurt so much I can barely stand to wear a shirt or take a shower. Luckily, the only time they don't hurt is when I'm feeding. It makes me sad because I really loved BFing Maddy, but with Bryce I find myself counting down the months till I can stop. 

Other than that, we're doing well. I'm in a pretty good routine having both kids at home with me. Maddy drives me up the wall sometimes, but I still love spending this time with her. She loves her brother, but is a little too obsessed with him. She wants to hold him all the time. I'm feeling rather bitersweet about her going back to school. I love spending all this time with her, but am looking forward to some one on one time with Bryce. All in all, I'm feeling pretty happy and pretty blessed these days. I keep thinking about last year at this time when I was at an all time low....what a difference a year can make.


----------



## jenny25

Section got cancelled this morning hospital screwed up there is new guide lines that diabetics need steroids at this stage so my consultant don't give me a prescription for t on Monday so I was all set too down but it all stopped so need to go back tonight for a 2nd dose I'm booked in tomorrow morning first thing for the section


----------



## Round2

Oh wow, how stressful Jenny....you must be furious!


----------



## jenny25

I am round I'm so angry about it i couldn't sleep last night I'm exausted and I don't want tonight too be the same thing again xx


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: :hugs: Hugs Jen, I would be bloody fuming!! xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen sorry about the mix up! Like u arent stressed enough...
Round ouch! Thrush on nipples must be terrible.. A natural and really good way to get rid of vaginal thrush is to directly apply yogurt. It has to be real yogurt, with live culures.
Im on my phone so il write about me tonigh


----------



## heart tree

Jen I saw your news on the PAL thread. I haven't had a lot of free time to respond. I'm so angry for you! What an emotionally rollercoaster. Luckily you'll get Kieren in your arms tomorrow for sure. Good luck sweetie.

Round, thrush sounds awful. I don't miss the engorged pain that you are still feeling. Let's put our boobs together. I'll take some of your milk from you! We can do each other a favor. Sounds like you are in a decent place emotionally. I know what you mean. Last year at this time I was still reeling from my ectopic (4th loss). What a difference a year makes. I never in my dreams would have imagined complaining about BF issues a year from that time!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Round - sounds like you have it all sorted with the kiddies, at 3 months in I'm finding it pretty "easy"!

Sorry about the thrush, I had it awful after Zac too, bloody thing as if being a mummy isn't tough enough!

AFM: The (new) house sale us all going through, we set the get the keys in November! I'm mega excited about it all and more excited to do the decorating, lol!
Zac's 3 months now and both kiddies are angels, we took a Zac to a cranial osteopath and it's made a massive difference! Poppy just adores him and they giggle at each now, I cried the first few times, there's nothing more special than seeing your 2 babies together!
I feel like I've been pregnant so long that I've forgotten who I am, I use to be slim, trendy and always done up, being pregnant for 3 years changed that, I'm slowly getting the old me back and I'm feeling good for it. I've lost nearly 4 stone since giving birth, I have a further 8lbs to go, very proud about that!

I always swore my baby journey would be over after Zac but I'm not sure it is! My head says no but my heart desperately wants more! I don't think we will but I can't help feeling ridiculously broody!
I have 13 months more to enjoy being a sahm then I'm going off to uni, I'll be gone 2 days a week, then a further day in placement! Although I'm so sad ill only have 4 days a week with them I really want to get a career for them, I don't want then to have bad role models, I left home at 16 and wasn't able to study so that's why I'm having to go back avd do it all now, I hope my kids will be more sensible!

Good luck today Jenny :wohoo:

I also bet NATO is hooked on cbb, I certainly am!x


----------



## vickyd

Sass honey you are still young! You could still have a baby after Uni definately! 

I really hate decorating, ive pretty much finished the move but havent actually done any decorating lol! Hero's room is yet to be tackled and although i spend all day online looking for curtains and rugs and stuff i still havent decided on anything! One major problem i havent solved is that my fridge doesnt fit in the kitchen!!! I have to saw off a good 2 cm of a bench to make room! Im back in Athens Monday and i have so much house shit to deal with but im also back to work. 

Jen good luck once again for today doll!! Cant wait to see pictures of your little prince!


----------



## LucyJ

Aww Jen that sucks you got messed around but today you will have your little boy in your arms :cloud9:

Round sounds like things are going well so sorry about the thrush it awful I had it with Benjamin and it is agony I was lucky as I was able to get it under control hope you find something that works. :hugs:

Allie good luck with the gradute programme thats brillant it must be hard leaving Alistair but Im sure it will get better I left Benjamin for the first time wednesday and it was tough and I left him with my mum so I cant imagine leaving him at daycare, Im gald I dont have to now. Ive decided to have a break from teaching only because there arent any part time positions and I dont want to go back full time I had intended to go back to supply work but its not guaranteed I'd get work every week but would still have to pay the nursery Steve said it was daft as what I would earn would only cover the nursery cost so I might as well stay at home which is what I would prefer (nurserys are so expensive). I figered Ive got all the skills to be a childminder so why not to that which means I can stay at home then go back to school teaching a but later thats all dependent on finding a house, selling ours etc things are going to be tight for us with me not working we are trialing it to see how we get on then will take it from there.

We're going to start trying next month as I want to speak to my dr next week and get back on the prenatel vits. AF has arrived a week early which is very unusal for me so it concerns abit especially with the pain Ive had in between and its horrific today I can barely stand up which sucks just want to curl up.

Round I havent got a chart to stalk.

Sassy what course are you going to do. Sounds like you have a good plan for the future and you've definitely got time to have another baby. Hows things with danny?

Hearty 2oz is good your doing really well pleased the swinf is helping and you've found a safe and comfortable way of getting some sleep.

Sparkly its good that you now have some answers but so sad you had to go through so much to get them :hugs: great news about Ben what a star.

Afm: Im have a great break away we had a family day out tuesday for my birthday which was lovely we went to a sealife centre which Benjamin loved then wednsesday steve and I had a day out on our own the first time since having Benjamin it was really good to have some time together, we went to winchester. Benjamin had a great day with my mum. Yesterday my mum and I had a day out in are own we went to buckingham palace there was a special exhibition of the queens private jewewls. We had lunch out went to the exhibition had a tour round the state rooms then had tea and cake in the garden cafe a perfect day. benjamin had a great day with his daddy and granddad and was full of smiles when we got home which warmed me heart. Having a chilled day to day although I am getting my hair done.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, I'm so jealous of your week! I would love to have gone to Buckingam Palace, I'm such a tourist! :) I mean, I've been there but not inside. I think your plan sounds great btw. Good luck with getting the house sorted! 


Round, ouch. Seriously. I'm so sorry! I'm glad it doesn't hurt when you BF. Have you checked in his mouth to see if he has it and is maybe giving it to you? Also, don't put lanolin on thrush as the moisture makes it worse. You probably already know all this. Great to hear from you!

Hearty, I posted in your journal. :wave: 

Sassy, I'm off to read your journal as well. CONGRATS on the house!!! Another Disco girl on the move. LMAO @ your broodiness. You crazy girl!! You are a great mummy who makes great babies though so who can blame you. 

Vicky, doesn't sound like too much of a holiday. So you're all unpacked then? We still have some boxes laying around .We still need to paint. I have no motivation or time to do any of this though. It sound slike you're more ambitious than I am. 

Jeny, GOOD LUCK today!!! I need to look on FB to see as maybe you've had your little guy already!!

Hoping, you're lucky you have such a good babysitter and someone you know takes good care of Penny! :) How are you? I read in your journal taht you're trying CIO. I hope it works and works well for you. How have you been otherwise? I feel like it's been ages since I've caught up with everyone. 

AFM, Alistair is sick. THis is the first time he's ever had a fever. It's 102.2. I read online to take him in if it's that high so I took him to his dr this morning and he said it's just viral. He told us to give Alistair gatorade and water mix. Does that sound okay to you? It seems like something really unnatural to be giving a baby but I did it. His neon green bottle. :dohh: Poor little boy is so unwell, you can just tell. We were all meant to go to Winnipeg this weekend up in Canada to celebrate our wedding anniversary, which is 8 years of marriage on the 27th. I'm not sure if we'll be going though if Alistair's unwell, and I feel kind of sick myself. Is that what it's like having a kid in daycare? This must be where he picked up his illness....I'm not impressed.


----------



## Round2

Allie, that sounds like weird advice. I've never heard of giving a baby gateroade....pedolite maybe...but only if vomitting. I remember Maddy got the stomach flu one week after she started daycare. I felt so guilty for exposing her to so many germs. But you know what, now that she's in kindergarten, she rarely ever gets sick. She has such a strong immune system. I'm sure Allister will bounce back pretty quick.

Lucy, glad to hear you and Steve got a day to yourself. What a wonderful week you've had.

Vicky, show us some pictures...I wanna see your new place.
Sassy, you ARE super woman! I swear. I look at women with three children and shudder. As much as I'm getting the hang of things with two kids, I think I'd go mental with a third. 

Jenny, just saw some pictures on FB, he's gorgeous!!

My doc prescribed me a new ointment today for the thrush...something I have to paint on my nipples. Fun, fun, fun!!


----------



## hoping:)

Round- Sorry to hear about the thrush and having to paint your nipples with meds. I hope it clears quickly! I love the picture of Bryce that you have in your advatar... such a cutie pie!

Sassy- congrats on the new house! I hate moving but love the decorating part. Vicky is right about you being young enough to satisfy your broodiness after Uni and have another LO. You do make adorable babies!

Jenny- Congrats again on your little guy! He is so precious in the pictures you posted on FB!

Allie- I hope you are all doing better. Kids are more prone to getting sick when in school/day care but hopefully that will help build his immunity. The Gatorade advice does seem a little weird but I guess it helps because of the electrolytes? Maybe you could give him Smartwater since it is just water with electrolytes? Congrats on 8 years of marriage!!! I hope you had a lovely day and avoided the sickness:flower:

AFM- I finally broke down and tried the CIO method last Tuesday. Penny was still waking up once in the night to come into our bed and was starting to have issues with self soothing so I decided to try this method since I tried everything else. I am soooo happy I did! The 1st night was a little rough because she cried on and off for an hour and a half but since that night I can put her in her crib wide awake at bedtime (8pm) and she will cry for 5 minutes and then self soothe her self to sleep and sleep until 6 or 7am!!! 

Penny is doing fantastic and is more like a little girl than a baby:cry::cloud9:. She can say a few words&#8230; mama/mum, dada, baba (that&#8217;s what we call our grandfathers in Laguna), and hi. Mostly it is just baby babble but to get my attention she will say mama and when she is playing with Tim she will say dada. She says baba around my dad. She can wave and say hi&#8230; she loves to do this to our cat, Niko, or when we come home from work:cloud9:. The words are still misplaced at times but she is getting the hang of it and amazes me everyday! The cutest thing she does now is hum to me. I do this at bedtime so now when she sees me laying down she will crawl up to me and lay her head on my chest and will hum me to &#8220;sleep&#8221;. She has learned to get out of her Bumbo by herself and will push her rocking chair up to the couch so she can climb up! I&#8217;ve been teaching her a little bit of baby sign language so now she knows the sign for milk and Tim swears she can do the sign for diaper when she needs changing but I haven&#8217;t seen it yet. 

I am in full birthday planning mode as of now. It is exciting but sad at the same time because soon my baby will no longer be a baby. I ordered her pumpkin out fit (it&#8217;s a Halloween costume party) which is a onesie with an adorable personalized pumpkin and black and orange tutu. I already crocheted her pumpkin hat so now I just need to buy/make her some black and orange leggings. I have picked out the invitations but just need to take her picture for them. I am in the process of making her 1st year book&#8230; its already about 64 pages long but it looks amazing! We are going to have it at her party so everyone can sign it and make guesses at what she will be when she grows up. The other stuff I have planned and written out so we just need to start getting everything ready. Her birthday will be at her godparent&#8217;s house so we are starting the decorating at the end of next month. They have a ton of land and horses so it should be lots of fun! We are doing a pumpkin hunt and of course lots of Halloween themed food and drinks. 

Sorry for the long ramble!


----------



## Jaymes

I posted a SUPER long story about my health issues I've had this month in my journal if anyone has time for a novel! Otherwise, I've had a bladder infection, a gallbladder attack and my first ever migraine... 

I've missed talking to you all! :hug:


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies, I'm coming out of lurking this morning because I just POAS and pretty sure I got a faint positive...we weren't trying but a couple of times we weren't very careful this month. I had a 'feeling' and tested this morning and I am shocked. 

AF still isn't due for a few days but here is the pic...am I just seeing things?


----------



## Jaymes

Um, I see it! Get an FRER!


----------



## Sparkly

Eeeek, I can defo see a little something there hun. FX'd..... test again with a frer, I hate those blue tests, they have a bad rep for evaps....

Waits patiently :coffee:


----------



## yogi77

thanks ladies, I'm definitely going to get a FRER today, they are the best. I hate blue dye tests too, it's all I had in the house though...

will update later, I'll do the FRER today.


----------



## hoping:)

I see a line as well!!! Can't wait for the update!

Jaymes- I will check out your journal


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes Im going to check out your jornal :hugs:

Yogi I see it so exciting quick pee on a FRER!!!

Hoping loved your update about penny she sounds so cute and such a character I love watching and seeing their personalititys develop. Pennys birthday sounds fantastic :thumbup:

Afm: of to the dr's tomorrow still having the period from hell its really taken it out of me this month so hopefully I'll get some answers as to why they are so painfull. Im guessing my blood pressure is low and maybe my iron too which would explain the dizziness and tiredness


----------



## yogi77

Went out and got a FRER and here it is...faint but it's there...I'm still in total shock.


----------



## Allie84

Hoping, Penny sounds amazing! She seems really advance for her age? Or else Alistair is way behind, because he's definitely not talking like Penny! Glad CIO worked for you. :thumbup: and you're getting a full night's sleep. Her birthday/Halloween bash is going to be amazing! I can't believe how fast time is flying. We're going to dress Alistair up and take him Trick or Treating (even though he can't eat candy yet).

Jenny, massive massive CONGRATULATIONS to you!!!!! Kieren is a beauty. :happydance: 

Lucy, I hope you get some answers at the docs. Sorry you're not feeling the best. :hugs:

Jaymes, I'm off to check your journal

Yogi, I SEE A LINE!!! But yes blue tests are bad for evaps...but I definitely see a line!!!!!!! I can't wait to hear about the FRER.....

AFM, I'm in full swing with the my grad assistantship and classes. I feel so in over my head and I miss Alistair terribly. I'm full of all kinds of guilt and longing to be home with him. He's in daycare about 25 hours a week which isn't a ton but I'm so exhausted when I'm home with him I'm worried I'm not being the best mom. I thought going back to school would be a good 'balance' as it's not full time work but it seems as though I'm busier than I was when working! It's not like I leave my work at work but I have so much homework and stuff to take home iykwim. I'm whining about 'white people problems' and they are lame, I know, but it's just a struggle getting used to being out of the home, it's like I always want what I don't have. I think I need mental help with that.


----------



## hoping:)

Yogi- I see the line:happydance: Congrats!!!

Allie- Just in the past few weeks she started talking like this. Before she was more quite and I was a bit worried because she wasn't baby babbling as much as I thought she should and then one day she just never stopped talking/babbling! Alistair will surprise you:D

Try not to feel guilty! You are doing this for your family. I know it is hard to leave Alistair but by doing this you are providing him a better life:thumbup:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Big congrats to Jen! :happydance: Can;t wait to see pics of your little man.

Congrats to Yogi too! :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## Round2

Yay Yogi! Congrats, what a nice age gap. Your babies will be so close together.

Allie, I totally know the guilt. You work so hard to get these babies, then pass them off to someone else to raise. Maddy spends about 45 hours a week in daycare and it kills me. At the same time, I know that it is good for her. She loves the stimulation and seems so much more independant than other kids not in daycare. I really feel like it's so good for them, but so hard for us.

Hoping, Penny sounds adorable! I can't believe her first birthday is just around the corner. Where did this year go??


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Massive congrats yogi, how exciting.x


----------



## yogi77

thanks everyone, it's sinking in now and we are getting excited. It wasn't planned but it's still very exciting and we feel very fortunate. :cloud9:


----------



## Sparkly

:yipee: I see it yogi :wohoo: :bfp:

Massive congrats, what lovely news :D


----------



## LucyJ

Definitely a line congratulations Yogi what wonderful news so happy for you :hugs:

Allie it must be tough on you but you are doing it for Alistair and your future as a family. Hopefully once you get into a routine things will become easier. :hugs:

:hi: sugar how are you?


----------



## vickyd

Yay Yogi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What brilliant news!

Allie its really hard juggling motherhood and a career, I suffer from the guilt syndrome daily but to be honest the hardest thing is what you said about being so tired and worrying about the quality of the time spent together. I think one of the reasons my health was so bad this year was from trying to be perfect at work and with Hero. I get up everyday at 7, spend an hour with Hero and then take her to my mom's. I work till at least 6.30-7 and then i go straight to my moms and take Hero out to the park, the beach or soft play. We get home at 9 and play some more until 10 pm when she goes to bed. I have a shower and eat quickly so that i can study spanish till midnight!!!! My mom thinks im overdoing it and that Hero would be perfectly happy to just come home with me and play in front of the sofa for a couple of hours. I feel that if i go home though that my exhaustion will lead me in front of the tv and Hero playing on her own. Hero has really benefited though from our routine. She is so active and happy and one of the most social kids ive met. Also the fact that we spend such quality time together makes her miss me less when shes with my mom or when im away on a buisness trip. 
The new house is coming together slowly....I still have a problem with the fridge not fitting into the kitchen...We sawed off some of the counter but still not enough room. My dad is gonna bring this carpenter in and see if he can move the whole bench sequence. I see him destroying the kitchen and me paying for a new one while my landlord has a stroke lol!! Hero is still afraid of her new home. She doesnt like sleeping in her own room so although she had mastered self soothing when she woke up during the night, we are now back to square one where i have to bring her into my bed and sing her to sleep again 2-3 times a night.


----------



## Sugarlove2

I'm good thanks Lucy. Charlotte has got tonsillitus and is on antibiotics at the mo, poor lamb. 

We are also thinking of ttc after Xmas but dreading going through all the worry and stress again of trying. Also worried about having 2 so close together but I'm 37 in October, so time not really on my side.

How you doing? I see you are ttc again. How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, turn my back for 5 mins and look what happens

Jen - Kieran is just gorgeous...

*CONGRATULATIONS*

to you and Paul. How are you getting on? Hope youre recovering from the CS

and omg Yogi!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*CONGRATULATIONS*

BOOOOOOMfp! 

I'm very well, 3rd month TTC but the 1st 2 were embarrassingly pathetic attempts. 2 bds in 2 months, 3 days before ov. This month we have a better chance, but not convinced we did enough. Goddam food poisoning and laziness. 

Am now getting a week of ewcm. I am victorious in that respect

Little Eloise is amazing. She is just so funny. Everything she does is hilarious, she has the most expressive little face and lets me know exactly what she's thinking. She now does this thing where she jumps at us, squealing and we pretend to be scared and she screams with laughter. 

How are the new mummies? Hope Rounders, Sassers and Hearty are getting on ok

How the the ttcers? Luce have you started again? Any other TTC news?


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- its good to have you back:D Sorry to hear about the food poisoning! 3rd time is the charm. FX! By the sound of your cm I'm guessing you are still guzzling the green tea:thumbup: I'm so excited for you and Lucy to get BFP's and then the madness of the next Disco baby boom can commence:D

Eloise sounds as cute as ever... I loved the video of her on FB. This stage is so fun when they are overflowing with personality and have a mind of their own


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> Hi girls, turn my back for 5 mins and look what happens

5 minutes my ass!! :sulk:


Sugar, I'm so sorry about Charlotte! Hope she's on the mend soon. 

Vicky, I know how you feel. I hope you're not wearing yourself out too much! It's great that you still make that time meaningful. I should take your lead and go out to the park in the evenings even though I'm exhausted. I'm finding myself jealous of stay at home moms now even though I know realistically I need this career and I'm getting paid and we need the money and it was my choice.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you all so much Kieran is such a little delight I can't stop looking at him and saying we finally done it my mum is Down from
Scotland she has been here for the last 8 days she is also on cloud 9 

How are all you girls ?

Yogi congrats on the bfp xxx

Nato great too see you missed you darling xxxx

Allie how's things with school ?

Ashley goes Charlotte doing ? 

Gaynor how are you feeling ? Thanks for the lovely text xxx

Vicky are you keeping alright ? How's the new house ? 

Sorry my brain is like mush still I've not really been on been having a hard time with aarron adjusting he had me in tears yesterday and havin to recover from the section is painfull I've got more scar tissue on the left side from where it split with aarron so when I cough or laugh or even turn over in bed it burns, Paul and I talked last night about having more kids like age gaps and could we risk going through anymore losses he wants more kids as do I but I know I need to allow my body time so it might be sometime after Christmas we will talk about it because of my funky cycles and how long it took to get Kieran its nice to plan our future bit for the time being we are just enjoying Kieran every min to think very thing we had gone through to get him was so worth it I'm on cloud 9 xxx


----------



## vickyd

Jen you crazy woman talking about more babies so soon!!! haha! Im still undecided and its not like time is on my side lol!! Kieran is a doll! I hope Aarron adjusts soon hun...

Nato how dare you deprive us of your ttc tales for the last months???? Shame on you woman!

Allie i find going to the park less exhausting then trying to entertain Hero at home. At leas in the park she wears herself out running around and playing with other toddlers, whereas at home she gets very grumpy and basically just roams around emptying drawers and cabinets which i have to tidy when she goes to bed. 
Hero is now saying three sylable words, her fave at the moment is banana and Andonis which is the name of her boyfriend from the park lol! She is too funny for words at this stage and I can finally say she has reached a phase which i really enjoy.


----------



## NatoPMT

Jen, sorry to hear Aarron is needing to adjust, i suppose its natural really though, hope its not too stressful. I know you have your fertility issues but youre quite young arent you? Your issues wont get better, but as long as you look after yourself i assume they wont deteriorate further until youre around 35 either, so i agree that waiting for a bit will let you recover. Glad Kierons being a little darling!

Vic, sorry but the thought of Hero roaming around causing mischief sounds funny from where i am sitting. The little monkey. Being grumpy doesnt sound so funny mind. 

Glad the house is coming together. Can i see pics? 

Hoping, have you decided on whether to TTC again at some point? I know you were not thinking of having another a while ago... Im thinking of getting on of those baby piano's for Eloise that you have. She plays at her grandpa's house and she goes absolutely mad on it, like some sort of crazy beethoven with her arms, legs and hair flying all over the place

Allie, need to catch up on what youre up to, Alistair is a such a sweetie. Loving the vids on fb


----------



## vickyd

Nato im planning a photo shoot next week lol!! Seriously ive been meaning to take a few photos but when i finally get Hero to sleep i reach for the wine rather than the camera....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol vicky, I reach for the wine instead of the iron :rofl:

Good luck in TTC NATO, what dya think of cbb? I'm totally hooked.x


----------



## jenny25

I'm 29 in October nato I planned my life to be a family then my career in nursing so I wanna have my family first then do my career I'm in no rush but it would be lovely too have more kids down the line xxx

Aarron seems not too bad today hopefully the grounding will sort him out 

Kieran is fab breast feeding away but my right nipple is all cracked and sore I winch everytime he latches on I need too keep doing it don't want my milk too dry up or to get blocked xxx


----------



## vickyd

One thing ill defo take a picture of is the mountain of ironing I have!! Sass no way you have more piled up than me!!


----------



## NatoPMT

I WILL ENTER THE IRONING COMPETITION TOO, I HAVE 10 DAYS OF HOLIDAY LAUNDRY OOPS CAPS (thats eloise with the caps button) to iron. I bet i win. 

Sassy I am too!! The Situation is a half wit. Julie actually thinks shes Bet Lynch. I used to work for Coronation St and I met a few of the old timers, and they are treated like Gods. Not Aphrodite specifically, but they are within this massive brand and kind of in a bubble. She is getting a bit nasty too

What do you think of Danica? I am a bit uncomfortable with how everyone is treating the girls. I have been a bit back and forth on it, but i have come to the conclusion that yes, she's flirty, but she also rubbed julies trotters and it all stems back to the control of women. If a flirty man broke a woman's heart (but really, get a grip, the boys have known them for 15 days and are talking about love and hearts) then they wouldnt be hated like Danica and to a certain extent Rhian. Women are controlled in society and when they cant be, they have to 'get the t**ties out' - asterixed that as its such a revolting term

ouch Jen.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Nato how dare you deprive us of your ttc tales for the last months???? Shame on you woman!

I'm 2dpo. 

Can I test yet?


----------



## vickyd

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
GO FOR IT!!!! hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## yogi77

NatoPMT said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> Nato how dare you deprive us of your ttc tales for the last months???? Shame on you woman!
> 
> I'm 2dpo.
> 
> Can I test yet?Click to expand...

Coming from a poas addict I say YES. I'm quite proud of myself this time I've only done 2 tests so far. Mainly because I'm always joined by a 1year old in the bathroom these days and don't have enough hands to keep her away from the toilet and POAS :rofl:


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- It sounds like you are head over heels for little Kieran:cloud9:. I&#8217;m so glad you finally have your rainbow baby safely in your arms. I hope the healing process gets better and that Aaron adjusts to the new addition to the family. 

Vicky- I love Hero&#8217;s advancing vocabulary and how cute she already has a little boyfriend! She is completely adorable:D Penny is the same and goes around the house emptying drawers and tugging things down from shelves. 

Nato- Currently we are completely happy with it just being the 3 of us (I have the odd day of entertaining the idea of a sibling for Penny) but I told Tim I reserve the right to change my mind when she is about 3. At that point I would only want another if I am a stay at home mom. I don&#8217;t think I could ever go back to actively TTC so if we have a surprise I&#8217;m sure we would both be excited. I have the non-hormonal IUD so it would have to be removed at some point if we did decide to NTNP. 

We actually found that piano at a second hand store. Definitely get one for Eloise! Penny can&#8217;t get enough of it. I am cracking up at the image of Eloise taking on a Beethoven persona.:haha: 

Yogi- how funny! A one year old has put a damper on you POAS addiction:haha: Since Penny has been born I rarely get to go to bathroom alone... she loves pulling all of the toilet paper of the roll 

Ironing? What is that?! In my 25 years of life I have never once picked up an iron so you ladies are definitely doing a better job than me!:haha: Tim handles that stuff&#8230; I&#8217;m sure I would burn a whole through our clothing:dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Hi girlies,

Jenny, you sound like you are doing wonderfully! I'm sure Aaron will adjust soon. Yes, make sure you keep feeding or that breast will get mastitis. Does it hurt less to pump on that side maybe? Is his latch good? I had to always readjust Alistair or he would hurt me. He was a 'lazy sucker.' 

Nato, my life in a few words is: moved, started graduate program, missing Alistair while he's at daycare and lamenting that he's already picked up bad habits (like screaming). Eloise is a doll and I love her videos, too! She's very expressive. People tell me that about Alistair all the time and I really see it in Eloise. 

Vicky, I like where you're coming from. It makes sense. I was just going to say I'll do that when Alistair is walking but then I realized it will be winter here. I'll have to take him to the germ infested indoor playland at the mall. Ha. Her boyfriend Adonis sounds like a stud lol. 

Yogi, how are you feeling? I imagine pregnancy feels different with a baby. No time to worry for one thing!!! 

I don't iron either. :shrug: I iron as I need to or else pick out clothes that aren't wrinkled lol. But every British person I know does their ironing in advance. Maybe there are more hours in the day in the UK or else I'm just a lazy American. :haha:


----------



## vickyd

I think in the US they have alot of easy iron or no iron clothing. Thats what my relatives say anyway. Here they are really expensive, especially men shirts are like double the price. I really hate ironing,its my worst chore and barely managable by watching a movie after midnight at the same time. Although the move has left me flat broke im thinking of getting an advance in my salary just to get my mom's housekeeper come and do it for me. Its a mountain, and its getting taller by the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allie i will have to take Hero to germ infested play land in the winter too, as greeks are afraid of the cold and she will be the only kid in the park for sure! I have to take her there today anyway as the municipal employees are on strike and have locked up all playgrounds.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- did he pick up the bad habit in day care? Penny has picked up the habit of talking really LOUD (not upset but just her usual baby babble) when we are out in public. I think it is hilarious except for when I had to take her to a business meeting. She is very soft spoken and has such a girly voice at home but when we get her out and about she has to make sure she is heard. 

Vicky- that is so sad they have locked up the playgrounds! Poor kids. The indoor play lands creep me out with all the built up muck but the kids dont seem to care and always look like they are having a blast. 

If I had to do the ironing and the laundry a housekeeper would be a must for me. It would probably cost less than buying a new wardrobe after I got done destroying it in the washer and then an ill attempt at ironing.


----------



## yogi77

I don't iron either, if something is a bit wrinkled we just throw it in the dryer for a few minutes to get the wrinkles out! 

Allie I'm feeling pretty good and you're right about no time to worry about things this time. It's a nice change...there is a little worry always in the back of my mind of course, but it's not all-consuming like before. 

I'm still drinking one cup of coffee in the morning because I don't know how I could function without it now. I feel a little guilty about the caffeine and might slowly try switching to decaf....*shudder


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar Im good thanks poor charlotte hope she feels better soon. Yep we are going to try again next month want a month the get myself back to some healthy eating (its got a bit lapse lately) and taking folic. The only think that is putting me off slightly apart from the fears of trying again is the fact I need to learn to drive I get around fine on the bus with Benjamin but dont think it would be so easy with a toddler and baby. I know I just need to do it but its real confidence thing for me.

:hi: Nato good to have you back test test test :haha: Love the video on fb

Vicky hope Hero settles into her new home and room soon. Hero, Penny and Benjamin would have a lot of fun as he us another fan of pulling stuff and removing things from tables.

Jen thats great news things are going well hope Aarron settles soon Im sure he will.

Ok throwing my hat in for the iron compeititon my pile of ironing just gets bigger and bigger I had planned to tackle it yesterday and today but Benjamin didnt have a nap yesterday and today he slept when we were out damn :dohh: I should do it in the evenings but get sidetracked ok going to start it tonight I have to a steve is getting close to running out of clothes :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

I think Im the only person in the world who loves ironing.

a) you can watch telly at the same time, i give eloise to John and pretend i am doing chores, while really i am watching telly. Its a break.
b) The smell is lovely. I gets some sort of kick out of ironing Eloise's clothes and folding them thinking I am such a good mummy. Prob cos ive just spent the last 10 mins wrestling with weezy to get a toothbrush in her mouth and again have failed. At least she has clean clothes. 

Yogi. I am disappointed in you. You have perfectly good hgcwee and its going to waste. Dont worry about 1 cup, none would be better, but 1 isnt going to harm if its not filter. 

Hero has a bf??? haha ace. go girl. I was told by 4 builders i would have to watch weezy as she was fluttering her eyelashes at them and doing her coy thing. 

Hoping I have a video of the piano madness, will upload at some point. Music is so good for babies. I can understand you not wanting to TTC. I also wish i could wait another year or so but apparently being 41 i have to get a wriggle on. I will have to wait aggggges to hear the bfp call from you. Hopefully i can be bump buddies with yogi again <optimistic face>

Allie - congrats on starting the course! Hope things with your mum etc arent too bad, although i get that its never going to be easy. When you say screaming, do you mean being loudly vocal or cry-screaming? Eloise and i have screaming competitions if that helps. 

Luce: re:fb message, Im thinking of becoming a child minder too to avoid leaving eloise with a childminder. Irony. The nhs have really come round to aspirin so things might be different from when you last spoke to them. Google aspirin and placenta health to fore-arm yourself

Hope charlotte is getting better!


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- I missed the post about Charlotte being ill. I hope she is on the mend.

Yogi- I too just throw wrinkled clothing into the dryer. I'm glad you have your LO to occupy your mind during early pregnancy. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

Lucy- can you imagine letting Penny, Hero and Ben loose in one house?! That place would be destroyed in a few seconds flat!:haha: I hope you get around to learing how to drive. Once you get the hang of it I'm sure you will be a pro in no time. I can't imagine not being able to drive where ever I wanted. Good luck!

Nato- Yes, Please! I would love to see more videos:D Tim also gets enjoyment out of doing laundry and ironing:saywhat: He says it is relaxing?!
Penny loves brushing her teeth but HATES putting on clothes.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Ha ha at the ironing debate. I iron nothing, I'm a lazy cow! I'm with Sassy and just look creased all the time and enjoy wine instead. My Mum kindly does Charlotte's washing and ironing as she says she likes doing it! Weird or what! 

Vicky, I love the sound of Hero emptying out drawers! I'm another one who needs to be out and about with Charlotte as she is very high maintenance and gets bored in the house. It's been a long trying week with her being ill and us not being able to go out. :haha:

Lucy, I'm sure learning to drive won't be as hard as you are imagining it to be. Hopefully you will take to it like a duck to water! You've got something to aim for, so that will spur you on.

Jen I've seen pics of Kieran on another thread and he's just gorgeous. Ouch to the BF and cracked nipples. Mine were horrendous for the first 3 weeks and then I started giving a bottle of formula just to give my poor waps a break. Seemed to do the trick. Apply loads of that lansinoah cream and hopefully things will improve for you soon :thumbup:

Nato, I'm going to say test, but by the time you've read this, I reckon you already will have :haha: What is this piano that you speak of? I'm after Xmas pressie ideas.

Hoping, how many teeth has Penny got? I'm excited for Charlotte to get one. She's not far off 8 months, so anytime soon hopefully. That's so cute that she loves brushing her teeth!

Allie how are you settling into your new place now? Hope it's starting to feel more like home. Boo to leaving Alistair at daycare. I'm going back to crappy work in November, but Charl is only going in for 1 day and my Mum's having her the other 1.5 days.

Hearty, post some more pics up of that gorgeous little girl of yours. I bet she's grown loads now. Sounds like things are improving on the feeding front! :thumbup:

So sorry if I've forgotten anyone


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow you lot are chatty.

NATO - yep the situation is a bragging twat, I don't like danika at all, agree about bet she's coming across very nasty now. Ashley is a knob, who falls head over heals in 1 second! Errrr who do you want to win?? I have no idea! Oh I like Martin, although he's a bit boring.

I iron my clothes, Danny does his own and the mil does the kids :smug:

I'm excited for the next lot of disco bubbas to be created/born :wohoo:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Ashley i got stuff from the gp I can remember the name but it seems too work a little I am giving him a bottle at night well for one of the feeds to help my right side I'm using my left one just a little more until it heals slightly also when i do use my right side I do the rugby hold which helps xx


----------



## Jaymes

I honestly can't imagine having to iron on top off all the other things I do! Seriously I wouldn't bother with the kids as they just leave their clothes in their baskets instead of putting them away like they're asked. And never mind keeping them folded. If they do manage to make it to their drawers, they're all wadded up and wrinkled anyway!

Lex is still small enough I can keep hers decent, until about 5 minutes after she's worn them! What a little mess maker. So sweet!

Nice to see you back Nato!

Would LOVE to see more pics of Delilah!

Allie, is Alistair feeling better?

Hoping - Changing your mind is definitely a woman's prerogative! And you do have such sweet baby!

Yogi, CONGRATS! (again)

Jenny CONGRATS! Love seeing pics on FB

Everyone... :hug:


----------



## yogi77

Reposted


----------



## Allie84

Yogi, that's a beautiful line!!! You are definitely pregnant again!! :happydance:

Jaymes, Alistair is 100% better, thanks for asking.

It looks like I'm moving out on my own.....and Alex and I are doing a trial separation. It was pretty much Alex's idea tonight. I'm kind of in shock. The only time I start crying is when I think about being away from Alistair ever. I want to have Alistair 100% of the time!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh god allie I'm so sorry, I know this has been going on for some time but it's never easy when the actual split becomes so real. I hope that the space does you both good, I can tell how much your in love and I'm sure you'll work through this tough time. I know exactly how you feel re being away from alistair but whatever happens as long as he has 2 loving parents, that's all that matters. Big hugs, pm me if you want to chat. Xxx


----------



## vickyd

Oh Allie so sorry to hear this....I wasnt aware that things were so bad hun! I hope the trial seperation helps bring you two closer but even if it doesnt i think that if you maintain a good relationship and live close together the transition will be ok. Im here if you need to talk babes..

Guys im getting worried about this teeth brushing...Ive never given a toothbrush to Hero as she doesnt know how to spit yet! I thought we had to wait till they learn this skill!!! How is Pennt brushing her teeth??? With toothpaste or just water????


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh Allie, I'm so sorry my darling. If you want to talk about it here we are here for you - if its a trial then there are things that need to be worked out to find the right conclusion for you all? Is Alex talking to you so you know exactly how he feels and where the issues lie? I say that because when there's a breakdown, its often the case that one partner shuts down and stops communicating

You are moving out without Alistair? Is that right? 

Huge hugs and lots of love x


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Guys im getting worried about this teeth brushing...Ive never given a toothbrush to Hero as she doesnt know how to spit yet! I thought we had to wait till they learn this skill!!! How is Pennt brushing her teeth??? With toothpaste or just water????

get some 1000ppm fluoride toothpaste (for aged 0-3 years old) and use a rice sized bit of it, no baby spits it out so the lower fluoride prevents swallowing too much) - i use either a finger brush or baby toothbrush, eloise hates them both equally. You rinse the toothbrush and she will swallow whats in her mouth


----------



## Sparkly

Allie - I'm sorry to hear about your trial separation :hugs: I hope you can both work on the probs and get them sorted. (((hugs)))

Yogi - How am I supposed to get my POAS porn addiction fix.....when you have deleted the pic??? huh? I wanna stare at pretty double lines :brat:


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Allie I am so sorry hear your news if you need to talk we're hear for you. I hope you can both work things through. What are Alex's reasons for wanting the trial separation? Could you both go to councilling together to help work things through. Always here if you need anything :hugs:

Vicky what Nato said I put a tiny amount of baby toothpaste on Benjamins tooth brush then under the tap, he lets me brush his two botttom teeth and his top two then he has the brush and well munches on it. Although we can be a bit lapse about doing it it hasnt seem to got embedded in our routine yet :dohh:

Yogi I cant see the pic its been removed :brat:

:haha: Hoping I think if we let Penny, Hero and Benjamin lose we'd have to take cover. Steve leaves in the morning with the house looking normal and comes back to it looking like a tornado has passed through!

Afm: I had a trumatic night last night I stopped Benjamins last mummy feed. The last couple of days he had started to not feed as well and it didnt seem to be keeping him going through the night, I felt my milk the right side at least might be drying up as thats the side he was messing where as the left he fed fine on so decided that it was time to stop been thinking about it before as felt ready too just wasnt sure how to go about it. So we gave him a beaker of milk did a story, gave him a cuddle sang his bedtime song and put him down he screamed and screamed he was putting his arms up for me and calling me it was so tough. Id go into him give him a cuddle then put him down and stay with him he at no point did he try to get milk from me no grabbing at my top or latching into neck etc so I dont think its the milk he missed but the comfort I guess. I layed him down sang to him tucked him up and then slowly left the room he cried and I sat in the kitchen physically shaking and crying feeling like I had deprived him of something he needed just as I had decided that I couldnt do it he fell asleep cuddled up with his toy dog he slept till 7am. I honestly didnt expect to find it so hard but I'm proud of myself for BF him for nearly 13 months but it was the right time to stop just hope tonight is easier.


----------



## vickyd

Oh Luce that must have broke your heart!!!! You did excellent hun, 13 months wow!!! I think he was upset that his routine was broken. Hero is dealing with that now that she is in her own room. Last night she was up at 3 am till 6 am crying even though after 15 minutes i brought her into bed with me. Little ones love their routine! Lets hope tonight is easier on both Hero and Ben!


----------



## Dazed

Popping in - Allie, I'm so sorry to hear about what is going on. I do hope it is temporary and the two of you work things out. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Oh Allie, I'm so sorry, my heart is breaking for you. I didn't think things were that bad. I hope the distance puts things in perspective for you guys and can help you reach a decision that is best for both of you. We're here for you!!

Lucy, I totally know how you feel. I weaned Maddy at 15 months it was one of the hardest things I've ever done. It's tough for the first few weeks, but eventually you'll find new ways to bond. 

Vicky, I still give Maddy the toothpaste that she can swallow some times. I find she doesn't spit it all out and I worry about her swallowing too much floride. The dentist says that's fine and most kids don't switch until they are 6 years old.

Nato....we missed you! You always bring this thread back to life!! I'm so excited you're back on the TTC wagon. I know BDing is hard with a baby...it's pretty much the last thing on your mind!

Not much to report here. Been up since 2am. Mr Bryce had some crazy gas and has been grunting and pooing all night. He finally passed our around 7 am then Maddy woke up at 7:15 am! Starbucks here we come......


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> You are moving out without Alistair? Is that right?
> 
> Huge hugs and lots of love x

No Alistair is coming with me. When I said I can't imagine myself without Alistair, I meant I can't imagine ever 'sharing' him. I mean that's the suckiest part of a breakup with children...because I want to be with Alistair every night like a mom should be. And Alistair really prefers me right now. AND I'm still BFing twice a day so I can't really be away from him anyways, for now. 

I'm in as much shock at you guys! It all happened last night. I mean, ever since we moved into this cursed house we've been really distant. The dynamic has been off. I keep asking to move and break the lease but Alex doesn't want to. There has been so middle ground on this. I flat out want to move, he flat out doesn't. No one is budging.

This week I've been telling him now that I have a job (20 hours a week research assistanship, but still, it's a paycheck) that I could always instigate a move out anyways and he couldn't 'make' me live here. Yesterday I viewed a new place (Alex new what I was doing) and explained the situation to the new landlord. She was very understanding and told me to bring Alex back today and hopefully he'll come around. She said breaking a lease isn't the end of the world the way Alex seems to think it it.

Last night I said "Look, I like this new place, and it's cleaner and brighter and newer and better than here, I really want US to make this move." And then after talking all night it turned into us having a trial separation with me in the new place!!! It was all his idea last night. He even went through and budgeted how we'd split bills and offered to keep paying my health insurance for now and stuff. He wants to stay in this horrible house. He told me I bring out the worst in him, and he's sick of how I'm never happy with him, and he wants someone more independent and easygoing. I was talking to a friend last night and those are two words that people seem to think I am....so it's weird he thinks I'm not. I mean, yes, I depend on him a lot more than anyone else, but he's my husband.

Sorry for the me me me post and now I have to get ready for school quickly so no time to reply to anyone else yet.


----------



## Jaymes

:hug: Oh Allie! I wish I could be there to give you real hugs! Maybe you could try couples counciling?


----------



## Round2

Allie, I'm so sorry. I really hope you guys can work things out.


----------



## yogi77

For Nato

11dpo "hcgwee"


----------



## yogi77

I reposted the pic, hope it worked this time! I'm doing it from my phone, trying to figure out how to put up pics lol 

Allie I'm so sorry to hear about what you're going through, stay strong and your love will overcome this. Thinking about you xoxo


----------



## hoping:)

I am so sorry, Allie!:hugs: My heart sunk when I read about the separation. Do you think he was just talking out of anger and didnt really mean what he said? I didnt know it had gotten this bad. It almost sounds like you are ok with the separation part but get emotional thinking about what this will do to Alistair. Will you guys continue to work on your relationship (do you want to?) while you are separated? You already have so much going on and then to deal with this on top of everything. We are all here for you and if you want to talk you have my number. hopefully this separation will bring some clarity to your relationship and make it stonger. :hugs:

Ive always thought of you as easy going and even meeting you in person I thought the same but its different when you are in a relationship because they see the best and worst of you. And you are right he is your husband so you depend on each other more. Marriage is a partnership. Im the same way I am usually easy going, independent and emotionally strong but with Tim I let my guard down so he sees the more vulnerable side of me. 

Vicky- We were told to start brushing her teeth as soon as they popped through but also cleansing the gum line and teeth with a wash cloth will work. We have organic baby tooth paste that is safe to swallow. I just sit penny on our bathroom counter and brush her two teeth on the bottom. Once I am done I let the little munchkin take control and practice brushing. She loves it and looks so proud of herself!

I hope Hero adjusts to her new routine and starts sleeping well again.

Lucy- haha at the tornado! That is what my house looks like when I come home from work. 

Im sorry you had a rough night. Dont ever feel like you deprived him of anything You did such an amazing job BF Ben for 13 months! I hope tonight is a better night for both of you. 

Dazed- how are you doing?

Round- It sounds like you also had a rough night. I hope the caffeine helps to jump start your day and maybe you can sneak in a nap with the baby later not sure how possible that is with Maddy. 

Yogi- I can't see the picture but I am at work so sometines images don't come through. i'm sure the line is perfection:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry i only have time to answer allie at the mo, will chat generally later, and do cooing at lines (coo coo twit twoo Yogi!!!)

From where i am sitting, and clearly that place is very uneducated as to whats going on between you, but the house is sort of a red herring. It seems that the issue is

*He told me I bring out the worst in him, and he's sick of how I'm never happy with him, and he wants someone more independent and easygoing. I was talking to a friend last night and those are two words that people seem to think I am....so it's weird he thinks I'm not. I mean, yes, I depend on him a lot more than anyone else, but he's my husband.*

Bringing out the worst in him....well, on that, it might be that your chemistry is off at the moment, i say at the mo cos it hasnt always have been, but no one can force anyone to be anything other than who they are. He is wholly responsible for his behaviour and actions. I recall you saying hed called you a name recently. Thats his decision to do that, if he feels guilty about what hes done or said recently, he is responsible for that. Everything is a transaction, an interaction, but how you react to others is on your own head. Can you question him further about this, what does he feel is his 'worst', what would he have done ideally instead of something he feels bad about in those situations? It might be a cop out, in that he's passive aggressively passing on his issues to you, out of guilt or whatever

'He wants someone more independent and easy going" - im in 2 minds whether to say this to you, but why is he thinking of who he will be with - or who he'd prefer in future? I think you could try to bring his head back into the here and now and whats happening at this moment. He is married to you. How can this marriage work, or how can you deal with this situation now to bring the right outcome - i often think that people who make the decision to split are keeping things in, until the explosive conclusion of 'I want to split'....he may have moved ahead of you in the break up thinking as he may not have been communicating the issues effectively as they happened, and the first you hear, apart from the arguments and distance is this announcement you werent expecting. Thats not fair, thats left you behind emotionally. See if you can get him to take a step back into the here and now to discuss how this has happened. Obviously i dont know how you are reacting to him recently and today, but can you hear him out and accepting his point of view if he does give you the courtesy of moving back emotionally into the place you are to discuss? Everyone has a right to feel how they do, but its not fair for him to be thinking of the future, shutting down and making plans without giving you the opportunity to understand how you have got here

If its weird he thinks you arent who you see yourself as, maybe ask him to give examples of this, and find out who you are to him. 

The refusal to stay put in this house may have compounded those feelings for him in the easy going part, but i am unable to force the dependancy label on you from the house issue

Splitting bills - this is such a man thing to do, fixing and being practical. Ideally you should be listing whats going wrong between you, but again, splitting bills and making plans for how you can live apart indicates to me that hes emotionally moved out of the present. This might be because its actually very difficult to be open and honest with someone you feel issues towards and who youve been distant from. The emotional path of least resistance is to run away. Remind him that splitting and being single parents is harder in the long term than honesty in the present. 

Interesting he thinks you should be more easy going when he wont break the lease. Thats not an easy going reaction to a piece of paper. 

If you did move house together, then it might feel better initially, but the issues have arisen from you as a couple and would follow you. How has the baby affected your relationship? Its not uncommon for things to come to a head with a baby, as parenting and tiredness and stress have an effect. Sometimes a relationship lasting is more dependant on how you deal with the tough times, not how great the good times are. So would he consider relationship counselling do you think? Would you? 

Im really sorry you are going through this x


----------



## Allie84

Hi Nato, thank you so much for your thoughtful response!! I have read it word for word and am considering showing to Alex if you don't mind? I agree with you on all fronts. And it seems Alex is in a different place today. He has been calling me and texting me asking if we're sure we want to do this and he is suggesting counselling. I am willing to do it, but I haven't responded inthe affirmative to him yet because I'm fuming. Hold on, I think I'll do an inline response...


----------



## Allie84

NatoPMT said:


> might be that your chemistry is off at the moment, i say at the mo cos it hasnt always have been, but no one can force anyone to be anything other than who they are. He is wholly responsible for his behaviour and actions. I recall you saying hed called you a name recently. Thats his decision to do that, if he feels guilty about what hes done or said recently, he is responsible for that. Everything is a transaction, an interaction, but how you react to others is on your own head. Can you question him further about this, what does he feel is his 'worst', what would he have done ideally instead of something he feels bad about in those situations? It might be a cop out, in that he's passive aggressively passing on his issues to you, out of guilt or whatever
> 
> *I agree with you. Our chemistry hasn't always been off, and I do think he feels guilty about how grumpy he can be. I will ask him more about the worst thing, that's a good idea.*
> 
> 
> 
> 'He wants someone more independent and easy going" - im in 2 minds whether to say this to you, but why is he thinking of who he will be with - or who he'd prefer in future?
> 
> _*I'm not sure, to be honest, but it may because I was saying to him that "well, if this is how it's going to go, we better do it quickly because you're a man and are young and virle and I have a ticking biological clock so I'm going to need to find a new husband asap." I was just saying the first thing that came to my mind but it was a valid thought...maybe I shouldn't have said it, though. In any case, I think I started the 'future spouse' talk*. _
> 
> I think you could try to bring his head back into the here and now and whats happening at this moment. He is married to you. How can this marriage work, or how can you deal with this situation now to bring the right outcome - i often think that people who make the decision to split are keeping things in, until the explosive conclusion of 'I want to split'....
> 
> *He always holds things in. He admits it. He comes from a stuffy family that never shares anything, and everything shared is always super superficial *
> 
> he may have moved ahead of you in the break up thinking as he may not have been communicating the issues effectively as they happened, and the first you hear, apart from the arguments and distance is this announcement you werent expecting. Thats not fair, thats left you behind emotionally. See if you can get him to take a step back into the here and now to discuss how this has happened. Obviously i dont know how you are reacting to him recently and today, but can you hear him out and accepting his point of view if he does give you the courtesy of moving back emotionally into the place you are to discuss? Everyone has a right to feel how they do, but its not fair for him to be thinking of the future, shutting down and making plans without giving you the opportunity to understand how you have got herees
> 
> * Yes, nothing much was discussed except for the practicalities of living separately
> *
> If its weird he thinks you arent who you see yourself as, maybe ask him to give examples of this, and find out who you are to him.
> 
> The refusal to stay put in this house may have compounded those feelings for him in the easy going part, but i am unable to force the dependancy label on you from the house issue
> 
> *I know what you're saying. He thinks I'm not easy going as I want to do the 'difficult' thing and move. The dependency thing threw me off guard. Like Amber said, we are at our most vulnerable with our spouses. I do depend on him. I'm not sure what he means because in most areas of life I'm super independent...*
> 
> Splitting bills - this is such a man thing to do, fixing and being practical. Ideally you should be listing whats going wrong between you, but again, splitting bills and making plans for how you can live apart indicates to me that hes emotionally moved out of the present. This might be because its actually very difficult to be open and honest with someone you feel issues towards and who youve been distant from. The emotional path of least resistance is to run away. Remind him that splitting and being single parents is harder in the long term than honesty in the present.
> 
> Interesting he thinks you should be more easy going when he wont break the lease. Thats not an easy going reaction to a piece of paper.
> 
> If you did move house together, then it might feel better initially, but the issues have arisen from you as a couple and would follow you. How has the baby affected your relationship? Its not uncommon for things to come to a head with a baby, as parenting and tiredness and stress have an effect. Sometimes a relationship lasting is more dependant on how you deal with the tough times, not how great the good times are. So would he consider relationship counselling do you think? Would you?
> _
> *He wants counselling as he said this morning. I am thinking we should try it for Alistair's sake. I'm so mad right now I don't even feel like trying if you know what I mean? But I know that will just make things worse in the long run. I think the baby has affected our relationship. We've had no time to nurture our own relationship, as it's baby baby baby all the time. I think he gets jealous sometimes which pisses me off. Like when I say "You're so handsome!!" to Alistair, Alex will say from the other side of the room "Oh, thank you." even though he knows I'm talking to Alistair. I'll be like "who's my wonderful big boy?" and Alex will say "Oh, I am!" I'm like WTF? Maybe I need to praise Alex more....
> 
> Oops, have to pick Alex from daycare*_
> 
> a
> Im really sorry you are going through this x

ETA

Crap I thought putting my answers in italics was clever but it's all italics. Will fix later. Oops. lol.

ETA all my responses in bold


----------



## NatoPMT

there's some very encouraging stuff in your update, will respond when not trying to feed eloise - course you can show him my post


----------



## Sugarlove2

Allie so sorry to hear your news. I really hope you can work things out. If he's willing to consider counselling, that's a really good sign that he wants to try and fix things :hugs:

Yogi, fab lines! :thumbup:

Lucy, sorry to hear you had a tough night. I'm sure it will get easier very quickly. It's horrible leaving them to cry though, it breaks my heart.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh allie im sorry, I wish I had advice but I'm rubbish at anything like that. NATO always gives great advice, she talks a lot of sense that one.

I just hope you can sort it, I imagine this apartment crap is just making things 1000x worse, I can't dya think you'd be going through such problems if you hadn't moved?

In my honest opinion, I'd go with the new apartment, your clearly not happy where you are so i think it'll be really hard to sort things with Alex and be happy there! I'd call his bluff (which could backfire) say your going and that you want him to go with you (that's if you do) you'll soon see how serious he is! To me is doesn't sound like he's made his mind up considering what he's text you today!

Men ay, so bloody confusing!x


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, that sounds so horrendous. I have virtually no experience of bfing so it didnt even occur to me that the first night without it would be hard, but its obvious, espec at Ben's age. Do you put ben down while hes awake then? Im getting worried as Eloise has never been put down while awake, either me or john cuddle her to sleep every night - do you not do that and it be the contact without the actual bfing? Im worried cos i need to leave eloise soon and i wont be there to get her to sleep for naps. 13 months is a brilliant achievement. Well done you. 

Vic i agree about routine - Eloise was great on holiday but only so long as she was on my knee, in 10 days, she didnt once allow anyone other than me or John pick her up or hold / feed her. She was extremely clingy, she is quite clingy anyway but ive never seen anything like it. Poor baby. 

I bet Hero is completely flumoxed by 1st the house move and then being alone at night. It must be so scary for a LO to wake up alone in the dark without anyone there. I bring eloise into my bed when she wakes up too

Hi Rounders!!! Thanks for the welcome back. eugh at 2am start. Hope you got dosed up and managed to get through the day. How are things in general? 

Yogi, 11dpo already! That bean is good and implanted. So exciting! 

Hoping, thats so cute penny likes to brush her teeth, eloise did for about 2 weeks then got bored of the whole idea and now pushes it out with her tongue and sits there with her little tongue poking out. I want to see a video of penny playing the piano now please.

Sugar, am thinking of getting a cath kidston pram as Eloises was my nieces and is actually falling apart. I dont want to get one in case i need to get a double one soon <veryoptimisticface> Do you leave charlotte to cry? 

Sassers. I speak gibberish but occasionally a lucid thought pops out by law of averages. Are things getting a bit better for Zac's feeding / crying now hes over 3 months? 

Allie, need to properly think to answer you so will have to wait until weezy goes to bed


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- you picked a perfect time to come back. I think the advice you gave Allie was fantastic (as usual):thumbup:

I have an old video of her palying on FB... I will try getting some new footage soon

Allie- If you want to stay with him I hope counseling and a trial separation will be what you need to build a stronger relationship. When we fight with our spouses we spit out mean things that we don't necessarily mean... we say these things to hopefully hurt them as much as they hurt us (in that moment). We know exactly how to push the other person's buttons. I hope that when things cool down a bit you and Alex will be able to decide on what you really want to do. I'll be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow NATO you make me feel like such a mean mummy, pops haven't been cuddled to sleep since she was newborn! Definately not from 8 weeks old!!

Zacs doing great, goes to bed no fuss at all at 7:15 every night, rarely crys now although a lot more than poppy ever did, he doesn't sleep through but settles straight away when he wakes! He's feeding okay, still on prescrip milk, reflux is terrible but he's gaining weight so no real worries there! His spine and eye ate being reviewed again in October!x


----------



## Allie84

Thank you everyone; you're all so wonderful and supportive!

After I picked up Alistair we took him to his 9 month appointment and Alex met me there. We didn't have much time to talk as we were in public but Alex told me he wants to do anything to make it work and he doesn't want to lose Alistair or I. WTF? It's just such a head f**k. He's coming with me at 5 tonight to view the apartment I like. We may sign it in just my name and see what happens going forward.

Oh, and his appt was traumatic. They drew blood and the lady was so awful at it. My hands were covered in Alistair's blood and so were his hands and he was just screaming the whole time. They had to get someone else in to do it as they had a trainee and she messed up both of his fingers! He kept turning to look at me like 'why mom, why?' and it was really heartbreaking! :(

Lucy, you poor thing!!! I imagine that was really, really hard even though it was the right time. Well done going 13 months!!! I hope tonight is easier for you all. 

Round, what a long night!!! Is that what it's like with two?!

Nato, where did you go on holiday? Was that when you went camping? Alistair won't let us rock him to sleep even if we tried. He just wants to pick my nose and pull my hair and talk to me when I try to rock him now. 

Yogi, I can't remember if I said but those are great lines!!! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Whew, that took me forever to catch up! And I'm so exhausted from lack of sleep last night that I don't have it in me to respond to everyone.

Allie, I'm so sorry and sad to read all of this. I love Nato's advice. I know you've talked about tension in the past. I wonder if you are fully invested in the marriage? Part of what I feel like I'm reading is your desire to walk away. Maybe my blurry eyes aren't reading properly. If you are invested in making it work, counseling is a must.

Yogi, I can't believe it! Congrats!

Nato, welcome back love. You've been missed. Can't wait for your next bfp. I do the same with Delilah. She never falls asleep anywhere but my arms or Tim's. Well, she also never sleep anywhere else either which is why I'm so exhausted. I didn't know you didn't BF. Was that a choice from the beginning?

Lucy, I was practically in tears reading about your night last night. I hate the thought of giving up BFing Delilah and I don't do it exclusively. How horrible for you. I'm glad he settled himself though. And you are a wonderful mum! You are giving your little man a bit of independence. It will give him strength and character. 

Sass, I didn't know Zac had reflux. What kind of milk are you giving him? Reflux has become the bane of my existence. It makes everything with Delilah so much more difficult. Congrats on the house btw!

Vicky, I want pics of your place! I'm so impressed with how much you accomplish in a day. I'm also pleased to hear that you are enjoying the phase that Hero is at. I know what a struggle it has been for you as a working mom to a preemie.

Damn, can't remember what else I read. 

I'm feeling frustrated with my husband at the moment. I feel like I take care of Delilah 21 out of 24 hours of the day. I did all the night shifts last night and she didn't sleep which meant I didn't sleep. And today, he's gone off to go buy something and has left me home alone with her. I'm so tired. I told him to expect to be on full time baby duty when he gets home. He is going back to work full time next week. He better start helping more at night because I simply can't provide all of the care. It would be one thing if I could put her down after I feed her. It would be one thing if I didn't have to pump several times a day. But all of those things add up and it means I have NO time for myself. Most days I don't shower. I made sure to take one this morning though while he was working on his computer and she slept in the swing. 

Oddly, when he has her, she'll sleep like a champ in the swing. When I have her, she lasts 30 minutes to an hour tops. Basically enough time for me to get some food or pump, but not enough time to rest. It's maddening. Though I must say, she's been awake and in her swing the entire time I've written this. I should stop now and go lie down before she starts crying!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Allie things are sounding much more promising now. Really hope Alex agrees to take on the new place and then hopefully you can sort out some counselling.

Nato, I love my CK pram. It's a Maclaren and a limited addition, so not that many around. The resale value of them is fab, so you could always get one and then sell it on if need be. You'd get your money back easy!

No I don't usually leave Charlotte to cry. We tried to do the controlled cying method about a month ago, when she wouldn't go to sleep at bedtime, but I only did it half heartedly for 2 nights and the problem seems to have resolved itself. She's a really light sleeper, so she gets fed till she's practically asleep and then put down. I put her down wide awake last night, and could hear her thumping her legs up and down really loudly :haha:, she eventually settled though. 

I seem to have the opposite problem with BF her, she's taken herself off the boob. Have reduced to BF once a day when I started weaning, usually first thing in morning, but she doesn't seem right interested anymore. I've been rejected by my own buba :haha:Probably a good thing, that she's done it herself though.


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie: 

I agree with you. Our chemistry hasn't always been off, and I do think he feels guilty about how grumpy he can be. I will ask him more about the worst thing, that's a good idea. 

_Look what he seems to want to run away from, his reactions, in the face. Can you you accept him for who he is.... and can you work on those reactions together to find a way to stop the transaction between you that leads to it? He needs to be responsible for himself, but if you demonstrate that you will help and look at your part in the lead up to it, then it might help him to accept if he thinks you dont judge - if you are just too angry to do that or dont believe thats right for you, explain that to him and why you wont be part of reducing the unhealthy transactions
_

I'm not sure, to be honest, but it may because I was saying to him that "well, if this is how it's going to go, we better do it quickly because you're a man and are young and virle and I have a ticking biological clock so I'm going to need to find a new husband asap." I was just saying the first thing that came to my mind but it was a valid thought...maybe I shouldn't have said it, though. In any case, I think I started the 'future spouse' talk. 

_Thats encouraging that it wasnt him that led you donw that path, however you saw my concern about him saying that, he mustve felt concern about you saying it. I will say to you also that to fix the issues, you should to be in the here and now. I know fertility is a massive drive, but your marriage and your fertility are 2 sep issues here. I know you didnt mean it, but it would take a lot longer to get over a marriage breakdown, meet someone right and start trying again, than to deal with this today _


He always holds things in. He admits it. He comes from a stuffy family that never shares anything and everything shared is always super superficial 

_not wanting to stereotype, but men do tend to do this - its social conditioning as well as having a british stiff upper lip repression thing going on too. It must be hard for him to break his conditioning, so angry as you are, can you find some sympathy for him in that?_

Yes, I'm hoping we can discuss this. It was all so surreal last night, not much discussion other than practicalities of living apart

_how upsetting and frustrating for you_


I know what you're saying. He thinks I'm not easy going as I want to do the 'difficult' thing and move. The dependency thing through me off gaurd. Like Amber said, we are at our most vulnerable with our spouses. I do depend on him. I'm not sure what he means because in most areas of life I'm super independent...

_youre allowed to depend on your spouse. Youre a partnership. You have promised to love and be loyal to one person for the rest of your life so the vulnerability that comes with relinquishing your independence is a compliment that you trust him so much, not a pain in the arse. He must depend on you for some things too. _

He wants counselling as he said this morning. I am thinking we should try it for Alistair's sake. I'm so mad right now I don't even feel like trying if you know what I mean? But I know that will just make things worse in the long run. I think the baby has affected our relationship. We've had no time to nurture our own relationship, as it's baby baby baby all the time. I think he gets jealous sometimes which pisses me off. Like when I say "You're so handsome!!" to Alistair, Alex will say from the other side of the room "Oh, thank you." even though he knows I'm talking to Alistair. I'll be like "who's my wonderful big boy?" and Alex will say "Oh, I am!" I'm like WTF? Maybe I need to praise Alex more....

_Youre angry and shocked at his betrayal of your marriage. You will be angry. You might need a bit of time to come to terms with what he's said and done in the last 24 hours. Do you want to work it out and stay together ie is the anger going to dissolve? i think you prob already know what your more long term needs are, even through the fog of anger. Your feelings might develop as you go through the process of deciding how to play this though, but today, through the anger, do you know what you want? 

If he is unable to communicate due to conditioning, his suggestion of counselling holds even more weight because it will be very uncomfortable for him to have couples counselling with his background id imagine. Its a very strong signal that he is willing to redress his part in the breakdown. Its actually very common for a man to feel usurped by a new baby. Even if his feelings are frustrating he has a right to them, but its not very healthy i suspect for a man to feel that way. I do think this needs more discussion and some input from him - and even by the end of that paragraph you say you may need to compliment him more, so you are seeing it empathically from his point of view and seeing how you could help him with that, which shows a real strong connection from you to him still. _

Oops, have to pick Alex from daycare

*Is that parapraxis? *

Hope i got all the editing right, otherwise the above will look like im speaking in tongues. 

will try and answer everyone else soon. Baby squawking.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Let us know how the viewing goes allie.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hearty - hang in there, I promise in a month or so you'll forget it was ever this hard! Give tim jobs, that's what I do, without instruction D would do f all!

Zac's on Nutrimagen, but that was prescribed for his lacto intolarence, he's just on ranitidine and gaviscon for the reflux! I just rub the sick into my clothes now, I'm so use to being covered in it!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty!!! good to see you! do you intend to carry on cuddling Delilah to sleep? she's only little now so i can understand why shed need it. Sorry you arent getting your kip though. We are just as demanding as Delilah. On the bf, i couldnt get Eloise to latch on. it was very upsetting, i had breast feeding counsellors round and everything, discussion of tongue tie etc etc and we never got it right. 

sounds like Tim is being a bit naughty. I know your mum isnt close by, but you need a bit of time to yourself. At the beginning, cos i had a massive cut from the birth, i had to have a salt bath every evening which was my time alone which no one could argue against. Is there anything like that you can pull rank on? You shouldnt need to though. Maybe if you make a schedule of sorts...ie an hour an evening, or a nap for you when he gets home from work as part of a regular thing you are both subscribed to? Sassy is right though, it will be much easier very soon. 

Sugar, i looked at them on boots online and they are on offer at the mo. You have just talked me into it with resale value. I am getting one. I feel like a right tramp with my current one, it looks like i am a bag lady and it should be full of rubbish ive picked out of the bins and various bits of wood and scrap metal. 

Sounds like you have the going to bed thing down to a tee. Eloise thumps her legs down like that, it cracks me up. Crack. Good she has rejected bfing herself, given lucys trauma. 

Sassy, glad Zac is growing into being less tricky. What a relief. The sleep thing, i am worried that i am a crap mummy, i have no routine whatsoever. We have no responsibilities at the mo, but soon i will have to go back to work and i am worried about my little girl having me wrenched away. Boo hoo. 

I have been doing it for 10 months, but i do enjoy doing it, she loves a cuddle and shes so damned cute when she sleeps, doing her 'hmm' sleep sigh. Sometimes i let her do a 2 hour nap on me.

Allie, the app sounds HORRIBLE. the description of Alistair looking at you upset me. He's only a tiny baby. Weezy does that to me when her bum hurts, breaks my heart. Stupid nurses - i hate how rough they are.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> I just rub the sick into my clothes now, I'm so use to being covered in it!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

maybe i should give you my pram to complete the look


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Fuck :grr: just lost a massive post ahhhhhh too tired to retype must go to bed as have my brothers wedding tomorrow if I get a chance to write tomorrow I will do massive :hugs: to you all


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- I wish I had your will power from the beginning! It certainly would have saved me a few sleepless nights. For the record your are not a mean mommy... We all parent differently and do what works for our children:thumbup:

Allie- I hope the viewing is a success! I can't believe how horrible Alistairs appt went. I would have been livid and in tears. Poor little guy!

Amanda- its so hard to find time for yourself when you are caring for a new born around the clock and on top of that pumping and breast feeding. I remember all I did was pump, feed, change diapers and start the whole process over again. I felt guilty during that time because all I wanted was to have my body be mine again and a little time to myself. Giving up pumpking saved my sanity and allowed me to enjoy my family. Hang in there:hugs: I hope Tim can step it up and offer more support especially since he will be going back to work soon. 

Sugar- the self weaning should make things easier:thumbup: are you ready for it?

NATO- I didn't know you so many issues with BF. when do you go back to work? 

Lucy- have a wonderful time at the wedding!

Tonight Penny pooped out a penny:dohh:Good night ladies!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol sugar, did you know she'd swallowed it? Pops are a bead last week and I freaked out!!

To be fair I'd love pops to fall asleep on me, I was so conscious at the beginning not to start bad habits though, d is an absolute hard arse so I always had him breathing down my throat about certain things!

Lol NATO, why is your pram so minging. Immso jealous your getting the ck, I want the so bad #damuglydoubleprams

I can't sleep......


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry i aint been about really time goes so fast when you have a newborn one min your getting up and next before you know it its tea time doh ive been kept on my toes with aarron too and having mum here also ive had non stop vistors since the day i was in hospital so almost on day 11 with visitors *sigh*

im up late had a mummy freak out moment i doubt i will sleep tonight kieran had milk come through his nose i didnt know if he was gonna be sick choke or something but he has had a choking episode twice and vomited once after it and it scared the crap out of me , i mentioned to the midwife today and she said its just fatty deposits 

allie im sorry your having a rough time right now im always here if you need me darling 

yogi congrats on the bfp 

nato how are you and your gorgeous girl xxx

ashley how is your little one doing?

im so sleepy last night i was sitting on the sofa beside paul bf kieran and my mum was on the other i actually fell asleep upright bf leaning into paul lol oops camera moment but here is a link to pictures of kieran :D

https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/Facebook/Kieran%20John%20callender/


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!

Jen choking and vomiting is scary I know all too well! Try to keep him upright for a good half hour after feeding it helps tremendously.

Nato i still cuddle Hero to sleep! Bad habits die hard and to be honest its the only time i get any cuddles off her. She isnt very cuddly by nature and usually throws a fit when i try to hug or kiss her. I also didnt have a serious routine till she was like 13 months or something. Now i make sure shes in bed by 10 pm no matter what. I realised she slept and napped better if the times were standard every night, you all remember the hell I went through the first year with the waking up every 3 hours for no good reason....
She is still afraid of the new place, wont go from one room to another without holding my hand which is so out of character for her as when we are out she tends to roam off everywhere and ive actually lost her from my sight for seconds at a time at the beach (bad mommy!). She wakes up and cries at least twice every night but the last 2 nights ive managed to settle her within minutes.
Im really upset today that i cant go and see Red Hot Chilli peppers...The tickets are like 50 euro and i just cant afford it right now. Seriously bummed!


----------



## Round2

Jenny, he's such a cutie!!

Vicky, that's so weird that Hero is afraid of your new place. Hopefully she'll settle soon for you.

Allie, how is everything going? 

You know, I've read so many journals/threads this week about people who are struggling with parenting and maintaing their marriage. It's such hard work. It really makes me realize how hard you have to work to keep things going.

My big baby started back at school today. She ran onto the school bus and barely gave me a glance good bye! She nearly drove me crazy this summer, but I miss her so much today that my heart aches! Why can't they be babies (that sleep through the night) forever!!


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- no need to apologize... you have your hands full! Kieran is adorable:flower:

Vicky- I still cuddle Penny at nap time and sometimes she will still fall asleep on my chest:cloud9: I agree... having a routine has definitely helped Penny as well. I hope Hero gets used to the new house and settles in. Maybe you can help her paint something or draw pictures to make her room feel like her own and more cozy? 

Too bad about the Chili Pepper concert! I love that band:thumbup:

Jody-:hugs: on Maddy's first day back to school. I know I will be a mess the day Penny goes to school. I love the sleeping-through-the-night baby stage too and will miss it. Actually I am already starting to miss it because Penny is becoming more like a toddler by the day. Tim is so happy to be in the toddler stage.

AFM: For the past three nights Penny has actually WANTED to go to bed. We will do her usual routine and while I am telling her about what she has to look forward to the next day (I started doing this every night and tell her to get a good nights sleep because she has a busy day ahead of her) she literally pushes me aside and reaches toward her crib. Once I kiss her good night I put her in her crib and she crawls to her little corner and snuggles up on her belly and goes strait to sleep!:shock:


----------



## msarkozi

holy crap I haven't been on here forever!!! I am going to have to start making better attempts at getting on here more.....I have missed out on so much, but I think of you girls all the time! 

For me, life is busy with an 18 month old that is always on the go, and have been back to work since February. I recently got the all clear on my pre cancerous cells, and we are going to start trying for baby #2 :) 

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## SMFirst

Jenny Kieran is gorgeous!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls

Im 8dpo. I have frers in the house. I am like a crack head on a come down, its a matter of time before the bathroom cabinet draws me in....

Mel - welcome to the ttcrack. Im sorry to hear about the pre-cancerous cells, i didnt know that - so glad youre ok!!! Kash is just a handsome little boy, hope his hives have gone, i get those and they are itchy little *******s. 

Hoping, ahh at penny. thats such a cute picture you paint with your words. 

Rounders - hope Maddy had a good day and hope she didnt lose her new pencil box. Im sure she mustve had a new pencil box. Thats what 1st day of school is all about. Bonding over pencil boxes. 

Vic - haha Hero is a right feisty number isnt she. Glad you do go-to-sleep cuddles too. Im sure she will settle down, a new place is such a change for a baby who needs security to show feistiness - i used to move house every couple of years when i was little, and i remember being scared of the new house and the new dark corners. 

Jen loving the pics of baby and big brothers together. 

Sassers, the stupid pram is 2nd hand off my sister and falling apart. Hobopram. Not robocop. 

Off to pace around trying to ignore frers. Place your bets as to how long i last


----------



## vickyd

by the time i have typed this you will be in said toilet peeing on a stick


----------



## NatoPMT

I just read back to my last bfp on here, to see what id said at the time. On 9dpo id said...



NatoPMT said:


> yes, both frers. Yesterday was too faint to be real, todays is so faint its not picked up on camera - so still too faint to believe
> 
> dont forget i have had a frer line before and nothing came of it. i am queen of the faint disappearing lines.

so i think i should wait until tomorrow really, at least. I dont have any soreness in my boobs at all, and think i would at least have that if i have any hcg. 

oh fuck it, Vic is so right. im peeing right now. 

i also found this, which id forgotten about, but im now sniggering away....





NatoPMT said:


> This morning i picked up the post from the hall, and there was a private and confidential
> letter for John, I took it with me out to the car and he asked me to open it as he was driving, thinking it would be his HIV results for Mr T, i was waving it round saying "are ya nervous, are ya?"
> 
> Mr T had asked for the results to be on headed hospital / clinic paper so I opened it, looked at the letter and noticed it wasnt on headed paper, so in reaction, i said 'shit'.
> 
> I now know, never to say 'shit' when opening someone elses HIV results in front of them


----------



## vickyd

haha!! I remember that post on the hiv test!!! 
P.S I knew you would crack and test....Crack...


----------



## NatoPMT

Its sitting there on the table. Smirking at me

I have even taken my contact lenses out in readiness for scrutiny


----------



## NatoPMT

jeeeezus. I am looking at an optical illusion, lines keep flashing up when i blink then disappearing. I am making lines appear. I am the David Blane of frers.


----------



## Round2

Is it peed on yet? I'm ready to scrutinize, post a pic.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im getting the pliers. This one is getting taken right apart.


----------



## NatoPMT

Well that was a waste of £6. 

Hypothesis: I can see the dent where the line should be, and at certain angles, i think the dent creates a slight shadow which makes it look like theres a line there

Conclusion: booofn

As you were. Same trauma same time tomorrow no doubt. Stupid addictive personality type


----------



## Round2

FYI - I threw my 8DPO FRER test in the garbage when I was pregnant with Bryce. Of course, I dug it out an hour later and waited till the sun came up to reassess. It took a good 3 hours before I saw the line.


----------



## NatoPMT

The builders on the site opposite my garden are all looking at me standing in the garden holding a pregnancy test up to the sun

There is something there, but i cant remember if you can see the indent on a frer as a matter of course - i do think its the shadow from the indent but i am defo not out. It could be more negative than it is. 

I wish i could remember what eloise's 8 day line was. I bet it was cute though.


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- welcome back! It is so exciting to have another Discoer ttc #2! Im glad to hear you got the all clear on the pre-cancerous cells.

Nato- you crack me up! You are definitely batshit cray, cray and I am loving every minute.:haha: I forgot how obsessive and exciting POAS was it makes me want to as well. I look forward to tomorrows episode!

Jody- Your story about it taking 3 hours to see a line has gotten me reminiscing about all my crazy shenanigans with FRERs. I actually just found one of Pennys that had fallen in between the window sill. Tim was totally grossed out:haha:.

Last night Tim and I were watching the latest season of Dexter and in the episode he is doing preschool interviews for his son and I started getting all teary eyed because Penny is growing so fast. Tim looked and me and said as long as our business does well we can attempt #2:shock:. It makes me excited and nervous at the same time. I still dont know if I want to go for it but at least I have an option what am I talking about?! It was always an option. He just didnt know it yet. :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping, your wish is my command....there's a fucking line. 

Defo. But as its an hour or so later, then we should just clutch our skirts and jump on a chair, without a bfp call just yet

gonna take a photo


----------



## NatoPMT

omg omg omg theres a line


----------



## NatoPMT

stupid camera isnt picking it up, but will post anyway, waiting for the 150 videos and photos of eloise on the camera to download.


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> Last night Tim and I were watching the latest season of Dexter and in the episode he is doing preschool interviews for his son and I started getting all teary eyed because Penny is growing so fast. Tim looked and me and said as long as our business does well we can attempt #2:shock:. It makes me excited and nervous at the same time. I still dont know if I want to go for it but at least I have an option what am I talking about?! It was always an option. He just didnt know it yet. :haha:

exciting!!!!! come on, dont you miss being batshit cray cray? 

Thats great news he is so keen, how can you not be after making Penny.


----------



## NatoPMT

i am spamming now. I will shut up after posting this....whaddyathink? You can defo see the line on the original pic on screen...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5683.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## NatoPMT

i know i said id stop spamming, but WHERE HAVE YOU ALL GONE 

come back immediately.


----------



## Round2

Hmmm...when I move to a dark room and tilt my screen I see something!!

I've also been up since 2am and could be delusional.


----------



## Round2

Okay, looking at in a bright room and I definately see something...................


----------



## NatoPMT

There's defo a line there in real life, Rounders. Dont even need to hold the test up to the light. 

Not sure what time it is there, but the words 'i have been up since 2am' are never good unless they are suffixed by 'partying'. Hope you dont get too delusional


----------



## msarkozi

ok Nato, I see something clearly :) 

Kash's hives are gone, thankfully. I am taking him to the doctor this morning as he snores pretty badly and I was told to bring him in as it is a sign of allergies or adnoid problems. So he will be getting a blood test today to see if there is allergies there, however, they can't actually do an allergy test until the age of 3 to see what he is actually allergic to. 

So who else, other then Nato is trying for #2 now? It's exciting to do this round with other people again :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Ah thats a bit crap Mel, do you have to avoid stuff in the meantime then like peanuts and shellfish and strawberries? Poor baby. Any idea what caused the hives? 

Think Luce is ready to go, and i am trying to push sugar and hoping over the ttc2 edge. 

what about you? are you joining in?


----------



## Allie84

I see a line!!!! I do, I do. You're not imagining it. However, I've gotten evaps with FRERs before after taking them apart, if I remember correctly. But there's definitely a line there!

How are you feeling? No sore boobs, but any other symptoms?


----------



## Allie84

All of you who cuddle your babies to sleep are so lucky! Alistair won't let me do that anymore. And I'm currently feeling guilty because he was less than 45 minutes into his nap and the garbage man woke him up, so annoying! So he's in there awake chatting to himself but I'm leaving him, hoping he'll go back to sleep. How long can I do that before giving up? I'm so mad at the garbage man. Alistair has a cold and I want him to get a good nap in.


----------



## msarkozi

lol! the ttc2 edge is a good place :) Today is day 1 of my period, and I stopped the pill on Saturday. I am hoping to be pregnant by the end of the month, but I am doubting it will happen that quickly. The first time I stopped my pill, it took 3 months and a miscarriage..........but you never know I guess

Well he reacted to something in the prego spaghetti sauce. I always use catelli sauce, so I am not sure if maybe prego is more acidic?!

I've already given him peanut butter and there is no allergy there. I won't give him shellfish because I am allergic to it and don't want to cause myself to have a reaction lol. He loves strawberries as well. So it will be difficult to try and find out for the next year and a half as to what he is allergic to. I am guessing it is probably much like me with all the environmental things as well.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I quit rocking Kash to sleep at 6 months, and I only get cuddles when he is tired or not feeling well. 

I would give him about 10-15 minutes and if he hasn't fallen back to sleep, I would just get him up.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Allie, i am considering it being an evap - will test again tomorrow afternoon. Ive never had an evap on a frer i dont think, certainly never one thats so strong. 

Thats kind of good that he wont let you, independent little boy! they are all so different. I would leave him until he starts showing hes grumpy or wants to get out. If he's quite happy lying there, he might go back to sleep

How are things at home if you dont mind me asking? 

Mel, were the hives itchy? I know that acidic can cause red marks round their mouth. I have never heard of the sauces you are talking about. 

Soooo, youre ttc too? we are gathering in numbers. Milling around, peeing on things.

edt: sorry Allie forgot to say, I have had a few symptoms, very tired, left boob has gotten sore this afternoon and i have felt sick for 3 days - but all those could be post ov


----------



## hoping:)

HOLY CRAP! That was fast! I see the line too:happydance: I've never got an evap on a FRER either so I am hoping this is it for you!!!

As for pushing me over the ttc2 edge... even if you succeed I want Penny to be a minimum of 2 years old (preferably 3-4) so you will have a 1+ year wait unless by some miracle we have a surprise and one of those little swimmers gets past my IUD. For now I will just join in on your TTC2 excitement!!!

Mel- I hope you guys figure out what is causing the allergic reactions

Allie- Penny only lets me cuddle her to sleep during nap time. Last night I let her nap on me but she woke up, looked at me and crawled off my lap onto the carpet and curled up into a little ball on her tummy and fell back asleep:dohh:... made me a little sad

how is everything with you and Alex?


----------



## msarkozi

At his dr appt, I showed him the picture and he said it was definitely a reaction, but more so a mild one. It happened at daycare, thankfully, so I didn't have to go through the panic lol! 

lol, yes I will be joining the ttc2 club once the witch is gone :)


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato, I defo see a line :happydance::happydance:

Have you got many more tests lying around, I'd be tempted to POAS on another one as I know how impulsive you are :haha:If that's a BFP, it should certainly be showing up by tomorrow if you're getting a faint line now. I love the FRER tests, and got both my BFP's on those with no evaps in between.

Did you go on the pill after having Eloise? I went on the mini pill, but came off it as it was giving me spots. That was a month ago and still don't have AF. I've practically quit BF too, so thought I would have had it by now! Christ I'm not even ttc yet, but am already worrying about cycles and have taken to checking for EWCM :haha:

Hi Mel, good to see you posting again!

I've just had a little blub to myself. Charlotte was crying after Mal put her to bed, so he went back up to comfort her and she was having none of it. As soon as I took her, she stopped and fell asleep cuddling into me. Don't know why, but it made me emotional that my little princess wanted me. Sniff!


Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Round2

Nato, check out my 9DPO tests...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...s-ttc-sibling-my-little-girl-journal-105.html

I'm getting excited. Maybe I should contain myself and not get you excited...but I think it looks good. 

Ah, thank goodness my kids are cuddlers. In fact, Maddy is actually a little too cuddly. She can't go to bed without me snuggling with her for a few minutes. Bryce seems to be the same way, we'll see though, with a boy I'm sure it won't last long.

I'm laughing an evil minacle laugh at all you girls TTC#2. It's wonderful having two kids, but OMG is it ever tiring. And my kid is old!!! You're all screwed. Get your sleep now!!


----------



## msarkozi

:haha: round! somedays I think I am crazy for wanting a second one, as Kash is one busy boy! I often look forward to bedtime, as he just wears me right out. Constantly go go go with that one! I said if the next one is a boy, and he's just as busy, I am not going for the girl lol!


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- I hope AF shows up soon! I am not TTC and I am even on the non-hormonal IUD and I STILL worry and over analyze my cycles:dohh: When will you start TTC again?

Round-:haha: that is exactly why I want to wait until Penny is older. I know I will miss the baby phase but I am not prepared to go through it with an active toddler who is still in diapers. 



I am like 90% sure I just want Penny. I love our little family unit and can't imagine splitting my time between two babies. Tim loved being an only child but with my mother passing away I have realized the importantance of having siblings. My sisters and I are much closer and I can't imagine them not being there. But then again my younger sister and I fought like cats and dogs almost our whole lives and she is still a constant source of worry for me. I will make up my mind eventually... I hope:dohh:


----------



## Sparkly

Eeeeek Nato - I see it....I seeeee it :wohoo: Pee on another stick....I like to look at the double lines :D

The only evaps I've ever had on a frer have been clear and your line has colour :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> HOLY CRAP! That was fast! I see the line too:happydance: I've never got an evap on a FRER either so I am hoping this is it for you!!!
> 
> As for pushing me over the ttc2 edge... even if you succeed I want Penny to be a minimum of 2 years old (preferably 3-4) so you will have a 1+ year wait unless by some miracle we have a surprise and one of those little swimmers gets past my IUD. For now I will just join in on your TTC2 excitement!!!
> 
> Mel- I hope you guys figure out what is causing the allergic reactions
> 
> Allie- Penny only lets me cuddle her to sleep during nap time. Last night I let her nap on me but she woke up, looked at me and crawled off my lap onto the carpet and curled up into a little ball on her tummy and fell back asleep:dohh:... made me a little sad

lols thanks hoping. You have said before you want to wait, but i am going to keep pestering you. 

That would make me a bit sad if weezie crawled off my lap too. It is good though, Eloise has such separation anxiety that she darent leave my lap even while asleep. 



msarkozi said:


> At his dr appt, I showed him the picture and he said it was definitely a reaction, but more so a mild one. It happened at daycare, thankfully, so I didn't have to go through the panic lol!
> 
> lol, yes I will be joining the ttc2 club once the witch is gone :)

arses. not great news when you know there's an allergy of some description 

welcome back into ttcrack

Hi sugar, i have a frer left. Gonna wait till tomorrow, i dont want any ambiguity and it will be daylight then. I need daylight. I am no longer a creature of the night. 

haha you big softie. Its lovely when your baby wants you, does she also want Mal sometimes? Eloise wants me at night and john in the morning so we both get a share. Its good to know that she needs her mummy when shes grumpy. Nothing better than your baby stopping crying just cos youre there for her

I havent been on the pill since 1990. You want to be careful coming off the pill and searching for ewcm lest be brand you with the ttc stick. My friend has stopped bfing about 6 weeks ago and hasnt had af yet either, if you are doing any at all, that might be why. Id give it a month yet. 

Rounders...LOVING that you tested twice with a frer in one day. You are hardcore. You need rehab. Lucky for you that your family is complete or Id be calling up Betty Ford behind your back. I am getting excited too. Dont care if its premature. This might be my only moment so im enjoying it.

I thought boys tended to be more cuddly than girls? they are all so different though


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wtf??? I don't check in for 2 days and mels back and TTC and NATO's duffed :wohoo:

Defo see a line, fuck that was quick, congrats hunny.x


----------



## NatoPMT

Youve got plenty of time to see how you feel hoping. You might feel very differently either way in a year or 2

Thanks sparkly. I am so tempted to do the other frer but the moonlight has been the deciding factor in stopping me. The line was clear at first, it seemed to have pink at the top and bottom of the line where the edge of the test was, but a clear indent...i left it for a while without checking and then came on here, and checked the test again and the line was very obvious. Still an hour or so after i did the peeing deed. 

Are you drinking green tea sparkly? i am like a green tea pusher now, if i do have bfp, its because of that. I am taking coenzyme q10 to improve egg quality too


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> Wtf??? I don't check in for 2 days and mels back and TTC and NATO's duffed :wohoo:
> 
> Defo see a line, fuck that was quick, congrats hunny.x

That'll teach you to go off pampering yourself.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hoping, I was thinking of ttc after Xmas. I'm probably mad and will die of exhaustion. I'm knackered enough just with Charlotte and a crazy dog, but feel that I can't afford to waste any time with my age and also the crappy results of the ovarian reserve test I had done before I got preggers.
You're still so young and have loads of time to decide whether to have another baba or not. Penny is sooo cute!

Nato, I'm logging on well early tomorrow for an update off you Mrs. I'm well excited! Looks like I'll be cracking open the green tea after Chrimbo then if it's done the trick for you for a second time. 
Charlotte seems to prefer Mal in the morning too and seems to sense that I'm really not a morning person and she will have far more of a conversation with him :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, yep serves me right, i missed that and my Zac rolling for the first time :-(


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- I can't wait until tomorrow!!! I'm sooooo excited for you!!! I will check in as soon as I get to work:thumbup: Have you shown the hubby yet?

Sugar- after Christmas sounds like a good plan:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

will test tomorrow afternoon. want to leave 24 hours between tests. I will log on at 3pm with results if anyone fancies joining me for moral support. I am such a coward, i dont want to do it alone. Thankfully weezie will be here to hold my hand 



Sugarlove2 said:


> I can't afford to waste any time with my age and also the crappy results of the ovarian reserve test I had done before I got preggers.
> 
> Nato, I'm logging on well early tomorrow for an update off you Mrs. I'm well excited! Looks like I'll be cracking open the green tea after Chrimbo then if it's done the trick for you for a second time.
> Charlotte seems to prefer Mal in the morning too and seems to sense that I'm really not a morning person and she will have far more of a conversation with him :haha:

do you know about coenzyme q10 and DHEA for low egg quality (ie reserve) - dunno about DHEA as it was all too complicated, for CoQ10 you should start taking at least 3 months before ttc. You've done it once with that test result. As yo know, i feel the same - if this isnt my month, this near miss will get my bum in gear and temping and smep will commence

This is actually the THIRD time green tea has done it for me...i posted this in the over 35's, pushing my green tea obsession in there too

age 38 drinking green tea - bfp in 3 months (ended in mmc at 11 weeks)

age 38-39 not drinking green tea - no bfp in 12 months

age 39 drinking green tea - bfp in 1 month (Eloise born when i was 40)

age 41 drinking green tea - (hopefully) bfp in 1 month

you do the maths




Sassy_TTC said:


> Lol, yep serves me right, i missed that and my Zac rolling for the first time :-(

he was rolling out of the door following you. How rotten. 



hoping:) said:


> Nato- I can't wait until tomorrow!!! I'm sooooo excited for you!!! I will check in as soon as I get to work:thumbup: Have you shown the hubby yet?
> 
> Sugar- after Christmas sounds like a good plan:thumbup:

keeping quiet until tomorrow. He's looking at me oddly cos i am very excitable. More so than Eloise. He's looking at us both.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

3pm? I'll be there.x


----------



## yogi77

Nato I see a line, didn't even have to click on the picture to make it bigger!!!

When I read your first post I was sitting here thinking to myself YA RIGHT as if she's going to wait until 9dpo, she's peeing as I read!!!! Once a POAS addict you can't go back.

Now I will be on here obsessively checking for updated test pics....

I so hope it's a BFP...bump buddy, take 2!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sugarlove2

thanks for the advice chicken. Will be lurking around 3pm tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

yogi i was thinking that before. but i didnt say anything as my other bump buddy was hoping and i think ive tried to force ttc on her quite enough for now

i know. i cracked. i blame Vicky, she got me all worked up. i didnt crack tonight though, i am like an image of self control. Like one. Not actually one. 

Hope we're bump buddies again, this time the timing would be almost exact! whats your due date? mine would be May 20th - ahem at already checking

Sugar - forgot to say before, i think weezie wants john in the morning cos she knows john is going to work and she gets worried about him leaving. 

thanks for doing lurking tomorrow girls, will see you then - nighty night


----------



## msarkozi

lol Nato! try to get some sleep, and I can't wait to see tomorrow :)


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god Ive missed so much I didnt managed to ge back on at the weekend we endd up staying over night after wedding been sorting pictures ever since as I was their officail photographer plus Benjamin had his jabs and a heal prick blood test done tuesday (hes part of a study looking at inhertied high cholosterol).

Nato first off :wohoo: I see it I see it I see it Im so excited and cant wait for tomorrow will be right with you for moral support. :happydance::happydance:

Second I always used to nurse Benjamin to sleep and I rock him to sleep at nap time well I used too today he curled up on the chair and fell alseep. Each bedtime has got easier took as going up a few times to settle him as we were trying not to rock him to sleep but we had been staying with him stroking his head picking him up giving him a cuddle then putting him down etc but tonight I gave him his milk in his beaker on our bed then took him into his room and sang our bedtime songs put him down gave him barney (his cuddly dog) tucked them both up stayed with him then said goodnight and left him lying in bed he didnt cry he didnt stand up he just lay there and slowly fell asleep I didnt have to go up to him so proud of my little boy. We still have cuddles although he wont have cuddles in the morning steve got him up this morning bought him in with us and he snacked me in the face (benjamin not steve) to wake me when that did work he licked me little grub then stook up holding on the headboard and bouncing up & down so we got up.

Mel yay good to see you sorry about Kash hope you get to the bottom of it soon. Yay to trying again yep Im going to try for number 2 next month although tempting to start this month. Natos got me all exicted with ttc frensy.

Round :haha: your post made me laugh I do worry about how I would cope but guess you have to just go for it and assume all will be ok. Hope maddys 1st day back at school went well.

Allie how are you lovely.? How things with Alex? I wouldnt of got Benjamin unless he was grumpy or upset in the hope he would go back down damn binmen.

Vicky hope Hero settles into her new home soon. I think you were right Benjamin needed to get used to the change in his bedtime routine as did I he seems to have now which is good tonight was a good night.

Hoping ohhh thats exicting that tim is thinking about number 2 if thats what you want.

Sugar yeah you should join the ttc train again :happydance: 

Ahhhh cant remember what else I read :hi: to everyone sorry if Ive missed but :hugs:

I think Im building up to ovulate its very tempting to start trying this month but if Im honest it scares me a little.


----------



## yogi77

my dd is May 10, fx for a sticky one 

3pm your time...what is that here?!?! ohhhh like 6am, so your new pic should be up when I get up! no pressure...


----------



## hoping:)

NatoPMT said:


> I am such a coward, i dont want to do it alone. Thankfully weezie will be here to hold my hand

I have the cutest mental image of you and weezie standing over the FRER both holding hands and holding your breath. I hope she is just excited about this BFP and the chance at another adorable baby!!!


Lucy- I saw the FB pic of Ben sleeping in the chair... too cute! Yay for Ben going to bed like a big boy:thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

He looked so sweet I couldnt believe it I left him quite happy playing drumming away while I checked on lunch and put a load of washing on came to check on him as it had gone very quite (which normally means hes up to no good) and there he was curled up fast asleep. I love that he'd climbed up into the chair to fall asleep made sure he was comfy little cutie.


----------



## Allie84

I'm so excited, I'm going to check first thing when I wake up!!! 

ETA Which is only going to be noon in the UK, crap, I just did the math. I always liked not having to wait because I would wake up to news. :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Morning girls. I dont feel in the slightest bit pregnant, and even forgot for an hour when i woke up. Not feeling that hopeful for the 3pm deadline

The line had faded a bit but still more visible than the 8dpo of Eloises that i managed to find. Id stuck it in a book and i cant see a line on that at all. heaven knows how i managed to find a bfp on that one. 

Luce - ben is just adorable, loving that story and espec the lick bit. Soooooo, will you try this month??? Just ignore me and my melodramas

Hoping..Eloise is fast alseep. she has NO idea she had to offer me moral support today. 

Allie...we need to co ordinate our time zones better.


----------



## vickyd

Nato i was trying to see the pic last night, we have no internet at home yet and i had laptop in hand on te veranda trying to steal some WiFi from any neighbour that had it unsecured!!! I managed a quick peak and i saw the line without having to position laptop under any kind of light!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!! Ill be online all day so will hold your hand in a cyberly fashion at 3pm!!!

Hero had a bad fall at the park yesterday! We were playing football and i got a bit excited and kicked the ball right on her legs and as she fumbed for the ball she fell backwards and landed with a loud thump on her head! Poor baby got a huge bump and i had no ice or water to help bring down the swelling....All night she held her head and repeated Ouch which was sad but also very cute. She also went on her own from her room to mine so I guess she is slowly getting used to her new home.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Roll on 3pm, I'll feel preggo for you.

Ahhh poor hero, did she sleep okay with her ouchie head? Glad Shea starting to adjust in the new house.x


----------



## LucyJ

Im keeping everything crossed for you Nato.

Im not sure we will try only because I feel rubbish and :sex: is the last thing I want to be doing. Woke up this morning with a scratchy throat cant stop sneezing and my eyes are so sore I just want to curl up and sleep (I tried to convince steve to take benjamin to work with him Im sure hes be really helpful :haha: ) it may be hayfever or something I had an allergic reaction to my new sils cat just a minor one but maybe connected. Benjamin woke up far to early for my liking and would not settle in bed with us like he used to, this morning he decided to sit on my head :dohh: so we got up.

Vicky poor hero hope her head feels better this morning sounds like shes getting used to her new home.


----------



## vickyd

She woke up at five calling for me, i went into her room to settle her but all she wanted to do was show me her hand which was covered in pink marker from our coloring session earlier on. I gave her a cuddle and stuck her dummy in her mouth and thank god she went back to sleep!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats good she went back to sleep, did you?


----------



## vickyd

I was asleep before reaching my bed lol!!!!!

Nato where are u??? Need updates...


----------



## yogi77

5:30am here and I'm up checking for nato's poas. Good god. Fx for you. 

I think I'll try to go back to sleep a bit more before missy wakes up.


----------



## yogi77

Lucy hope you feel better soon, I've had a nasty cold for a week now and am just finally starting to feel normal again.


----------



## NatoPMT

skulking back in with my tail between my legs

yesterday was defo an evap. 

Oh the shame. 

I am disappointed but I have only just started. Jeez, i hope it doesnt take another year, assuming that i even get there.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh hun I'm sorry :hugs: fingers crossed for next month I'm sure it will happen for you again and wont take a year. Maybe we will be bump buddies :thumbup:

Thanks yogi hope you feel better :flower:


----------



## Round2

Oh Nato, really? I'm so disappointed for you. That was one convincing evap. I'm so sorry hun, I know exactly what you're feeling right now.

Chin up my dear, this is NOT going to take another year. Now go get some green tea enjoy these last few months with just Eloise.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry nats :-(


----------



## vickyd

Bummer Nato... Why was i under the impression that FRERs dont do evaps???


----------



## yogi77

Sorry nato fx for next month, but 9dpo is Also still early!


----------



## hoping:)

Nato:hugs: I agree with Yogi... 9dpo is still early! I didn't get a positive with Penny until 13dpo so you still have time. If it doesn't work out this month Round is right... it just gives you a little extra time with Eloise.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for the support girls. I feel like a right twonk. I have yet to admit it to the over 35's - i hardly know them and i waltz in all melodramatical with my 1 month to get a bfp banner. 

I didnt know frers did evaps of that calibre either. On yesterdays test you can see the white indent, and the colour is down one side of that indent, you know how ics do colour down one side of the line instead of the whole line width? Maybe that should have been the pink flag. 

I know 9dpo is early, but i also read that late bfps are more likely to miscarry, so its good to hear Penny was a latey - i really dont feel preggo at all though (and the bfn might be a clue that im not). The pee i used today was dilute but thankfully i am out of frers so will abstain from the 3 frer miniumu per day. and the poas madness can begin again in 4 weeks time. Hold onto your pants 

Luce and Mel... yogi needs bump buddies. We are called into action. 

Eloise was a good poas buddy, she sat patiently looking at me while i frantically cracked the test open and waved it at the sun. As if Ra was going to help me or somert.


----------



## msarkozi

Nato, we will be joining Yogi! :) I should be ovulating in a couple weeks, and we will be poas together soon :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Nato, what a bummer!! As I said yesterday, I fell victim to the cruel FRER evap myself. They are especially prone to evaps if you dismantle them to scrutinize (which I regularly did).

Sorry I've been bad at responding to everyone. I feel bad!! I've skimmed and I'm trying to remember....

Sorry about Hero's head, Vicky. Glad she's doing okay now though!

Lucy, Ben sounds so cute curling up to sleep on the chair. There's a photo of this on FB? I'll have to go have a look. Glad he's sleeping well now.

Round, oh, I feel for you being up since 2 am?! I hope you got a better night's sleep last night.

Mel, great to see you! And trying again, yeah!!!!! I take it things are good with Gord? 

Hoping, OMG that'd be so exciting if you decided to NTNP again. No pressure LOL. 

Crap I can't remember anything else. 

AFM I didn't really want to spam this thread with my annoying life but since many of you asked I will update. Alex was apologetic about even suggesting separating for the house. He seemed to get some clarity and said "I'm acting like what I want is this house, but what I want is you and Alistair." He's agreed to move. We found a cool place we both like (actually 3 of them, but today's is getting a second view). We are going to be super duper careful this time and inspect the place with a fine tooth comb. We're going to do therapy to help us communicate. I don't think our problems are major. Our problems are bascailly laziness with the relationship and we've grown apart in the past year. Neither of us put in any effort with the other. We're so focused on Alistair, our jobs/school and my parents, who are a full-time job themselves. I guess I just expected things to go back to 'normal' at someone point on their own, but I realize now relationships don't work that way. A bit of work has to be put in, and I've been putting him last in my life.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic, you should have called Hero 'Calamity' (my friend has actually called her daughter that) - poor baby ouching her head. Glad shes gradually taking to the new place. She's right to be suspicious. Never know what might be in that cupboard. 

Allie - well done you two!! How do you feel about it? Your account is quite factual which is to be expected after a nasty shock like that, it does take time to build back that chemistry. I certainly dont feel you would have been spamming (I am SpamQueen - no one steals my crown) and i certainly dont think its annoying. I am interested in you and your life.

Mel: i will be about a week behind you. You can ease me into the Week of Peeing


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - Balls to the BFE, I hate those buggers!! Keep chugging that green tea and popping the Q10 that combo works a treat for me too :thumbup: You'll be up the duff again in no time.

Allie - I'm so happy to hear that you and Alex are working on it. I'm an old hand at this marriage lark and it really is hard work sometimes and other times not so. My hubby and I have had a difficult few months now and at times it has really got me down, but we are battling on. You'll get through it :hugs:

AFM - The battle with my weight continues, 20lbs down now and I've re-joined the gym to help things along, I'm one third the way through now. I'm hoping to have shed the rest before the end of the year and then get back to ttc, I will have been on the metformin for the advised 6 months then too. Just 3 more weeks to go before my DS leaves for Uni!!! I'm gonna miss him so much. Glenn and I are going away tonight for a few days, we are desperate for a chill out, work has been full on for months now without a break and we're both knackered all the time! A few lie-ins and lots of nookie coming up :D


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie. Things with Gord will always be difficult at times I think. Until he realizes he is 37 years old and needs to grow up, then we will have our moments. This summer has helped him some. Back in April, he quit his job and moved to Manitoba for 3 months to work with his stupid cousins. I seen him for a week out of those 3 months. After being gone, he realized that he needs to put me and Kash first (which he has never done prior to this) and that he was stupid for quitting his job. Thankfully, when he returned home at the end of July, he got a great job and is happy. I think he also realized during that 3 months, that I don't need him. I was forced to pay all the bills and everything on my own during that time, as I had no financial support from him. So I think that scared him knowing that I can survive without him. 

I am glad you and Alex are working on things. They always say having a kid will make or break your relationship. I think as long as you put the effort in to remember who you were before the kid, then you will always figure things out :) We love our spouses, but having a kid really can make us hate our spouses too lol! 

Nato, just poas with me a week early :) I am so going to have my addiction back.....this time, we decided not to do the ovulation tests and just go with whatever happens. I know when about my ovulation dates are, so that is going to be at the back of my mind.....but I really want to get pregnant this month, as I really hate having aunt flo visit lol!


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- Im still not counting you out!

Allie- Im glad Alex came to his senses. I hope the counseling helps out in the communication area. Tim and I are going to make a date night jar tonight maybe you should give it a try and set aside time once a week for just the two if you? All you do is get a jar and some popsicle sticks and write date ideas on them:thumbup:. Our lives are always pretty hectic especially with Penny, the business and working opposite schedules but from 9 pm to midnight is our time. Sure I have to wake up early for work but it is worth the alone time I get with him. I know you guys will get through this if you put in the effort:thumbup:. Marriage will always have ups and downs but it all depends on how you deal with it. I hope this little blip will only make your relationship stronger. 

Vicky- poor little Hero. I hope she is doing better today. Penny is at the stage now where I think a helmet would be useful... they are so accident prone when mobile. I thought it was so cute she called you into her roomn in the middle of the night to examine her pink hand. 

Sparkly- 20 pounds is amazing!!! Well done:thumbup:. You certainly deserve some time away

Mel- FX you dont have a visit from AF this month!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato, sorry about the Boofn. It's still early days though and you'll be duffed up in no time. :hugs:

Sorry for the quick post, I'm on my way out soon for a pizza


----------



## msarkozi

everyone has been MIA for 24 hours :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm here!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm back!

Alli thats really good news I hope the councilling helps it sounds like the house has acted as a catalyst to getting you talking and Alex made a knee jerk reaction to the situation by asking for a trial separation Im glad hes realised its not what he want and that you & alistair are. Good luck with finding a new place. Oh and I dont think your spamming I like to hear whats going on in your life. 

Well we took one step forward and then one step back he didnt settle as well last night that maybe due to teething I can see a tooth just waiting to pop up but its not braking through poor baby. Tonight he was a overtired so was a bit tougher to get him down. 

Whats everryone up to over the weekend?


----------



## msarkozi

Teething is brutal! I think Kash is getting some eye teeth now. He actually slept last night through the night, thank goodness. 

I have a busy weekend. Tomorrow there is a cancer run in Town, and so I will be walking in that. Gord is hosting a golf tournament for the kids (ages 4-17) on Sunday, and so I have been helping him with some of that. I have to also make over 100 cupcakes for Sunday as well for him. So I will be doing that between tonight and tomorrow. And I am chopping my hair off on Sunday as it is annoying me lol! 

What about you Luce?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Teeth have never bothered poppy, I swear by her amber anklet!

I'm off to London tomorrow to visit my bf, then Sunday I'll catch up with family! Danny's working 12 hour days all weekend so it's just me and the kiddies :-(


----------



## LucyJ

We're having a quite one this weekend as the last several ones have been so busy we've got some boring jobs to do dump run sorting etc but as the weathers going to be nice think we will go out. Im also going baby shopping my friend had a little girl 10 days ago been looking for something for her but havent found anything Ive liked so hoping to find something tomorrow. Im so happy for her she suffered a mmc then lost her little boy at 32 weeks which was just heartbraking Im just so happy that after so much pain she has a little girl safe and sound.

Mel sounds like youve got a busy weekend ahead hmmm cupcakes but thats a lot to make.

Sassy have a lovely time with your bf.


----------



## msarkozi

awe, that is great news for your friend Luce! 32 weeks is so harsh! well, it is at any point, but I find it very cruel when a person is so far along. I am glad she has her little girl safe in her arms :)

Have a great time in London Sass!

I have an amber necklace for Kash as well. I swear by them too. There just seems to be the odd times that nothing works. He only has 12 teeth so far, and 8 more to go.....4 more molars, and eye teeth top and bottom


----------



## heart tree

Wow, the old crew is back! 

Welcome back Mel.

Typing with one hand. Must keep it short. Am reading everything. Still super busy with the babe. Sorry about the BooFN Nato! 

will catch up later


----------



## jenny25

Sorry guys not been around in a few days ive not even had time to wipe my own bum at the moment i forgot how quickly time passes with a newborn , im starting too feel the strain of things being exausted bf constantly and trying to fit house work in which is not much cause i still cant do much yet its very annoying as im so independent and i love my house in a specific way ach well its been non stop vistiors since kieran has been born and to be honest ive had enough now i feel like i have missed out on the first few weeks purely cause i dont have peace and quiet its making me feel mega guilty i wont get those first weeks back now , kieran is now 6lb9 so he has put a 1lb on in 14 days go super boobs , kieran has been quiet fussy today feeding alot more clingy and crying i dont know if its the heat or if its wind or both but currently sitting on my sofa he is lying next too me im too scared too move incase he wont settle again , i need to still do my birth story which i plan on doing it tomorrow as aarron is at his nans pauls working and its just me and my mum here me and mum said we would go for a nice walk in the park tomorrow so we can spend some quality time together , i also have my last visit from my amazing midwife tomorrow she has yet to meet kieran as she was on annual leave when i had him i feel really sad knowing that thats it now ive grown really fond of her too well maybe see her again if we decide on more kids kinda flinging the idea back and fourth at the moment i think i will see if i can make my 6 week check with my consultant if i can too discuss our options for our future so we both know where we stand well better get to bed i can feel my eyes close night girls mwah xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> Teeth have never bothered poppy, I swear by her amber anklet!
> 
> I'm off to London tomorrow to visit my bf, then Sunday I'll catch up with family! Danny's working 12 hour days all weekend so it's just me and the kiddies :-(

sorry i dont have time to reply properly, ive seen babies with amber necklaces on, do they work then? they are supposed to calm is that right? 

Hi hearty wave wave wave


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: hearty

Nato how are you feeling?

Jen Hope you get some sleep I was so sad to say goodbye to my midwife too hoping I'll have her with future pregnanciestne.

Teething sucks Benjamins only got 4 teeth bless him so a few more to go there is another one there ready but its just not braking through poor baby hes coping ok today a but clingy but not to bad.

Thanks Mel shes an amazing person has been so strong and im just so happy for her and her partner they'll be amazing parents. 

Well after saying we're having a quite weekend steves had to go out to reherase with his dad as they are in a recording studio on wed (a birthday present for his dad from his dads partner she wanted both the boys involved) they are so unorganised theyve not got round to doing much rehearsing so decided steve and his dad would have one today steves brother cant make it, we've been out all morning doing stuff, so hoping tomorrow will be quieter.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I have no idea how they work but a drives recommended them and I though anythings worth a try!

I can honestly (hand on heart) say that poppy has never been up in the night from teething! She could be hard as nails but I truly believe its down to the anklet!

Zac's been wearing his since 4 weeks and I pray it works as well for him!

Poppy has 16 teeth already.x


----------



## heart tree

Oh god, everyone is talking about teething wherever I go. I'm scared now! I thought it was going to get easier after she turned 3 months. Now I'm hearing it can get harder. Eeeek!!!

Still haven't properly read back. Not sure I'll be able to unfortunately. But I can tell you all that Tim is behaving much better recently. Right after I complained about him, he took the baby out for a long walk so I could take a 2 hour nap. Then he basically told me to "tell him what to do" when I need him to do something. I get sick of repeating the same thing over and over, but whatever! I can tell him what to do with her and he'll do it. It's pretty great. Obviously things aren't perfect, but they are better.

Going to try and catch up now....


----------



## LucyJ

Hopefully delilah wont have any problems with teething my friends little girl is fine with it they just pop up no problems. Benjamins gums become bruised when a tooth is about to pop up.

Thats good news about tim glad things are better.


----------



## Dazed

Amanda - Glad things are better with Tim. Sometimes it just takes telling them what to do just to get a break when you need it. I don't even have kids and I have to tell Nick what to do more than I like.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Hearty. It's good to be back :)

Don't be scared of teething; every kid handles it differently. I do swear by the amber as well though. Kash's teeth took forever to come through. He had only 4 for the longest time, and then all of a sudden got hit with 8 at once. And when he cut the molars, he managed just fine and I believe it was because of the amber. There is supposed to be a natural remedy in them, and it touching the skin absorbs it, which heals the pain basically. 

It can definitely be stressful when it comes to the husband and baby. Unfortunately, I still pretty much raise Kash all on my own. The odd time, Gord helps out. He has realized that he needs to do it more, so I am hoping he does. Once the second baby arrives (whenever that will happen), he is going to have to start helping out. 

I have finally been able to sit down and take some time to relax. I was baking cupcakes until 1:40am last night, and then up by 8:00 to get ready for the cancer walk. I was so tired! I had a nap with Kash after lunch, thank goodness....but then it was still go go go until he went to bed. Just watching The Lucky One and then heading to bed after this


----------



## NatoPMT

16 teeth, thats more than me isnt it?

Ive been looking into it, as someone at stay and play said it helps calm them even without teething, but Eloise is a pretty chilled baby anyway, shes never had any problems teething but she only has 4, she gets red cheeks but thats it really. Shes not up for staying up all night either. Molars might be different mind

Mel those cupcakes looked brilliant. Hope you raised lots of money, i assume it was for charity

Hearty- glad Tim's pulled his man socks up. 

Luce are your family the Nolans? 

I got a magazine yesterday that had a big astrology special in, i NEVER read astrology and usually skip right past it, but i had a little look at the gemini page and it said that Saturn was moving out of the 5th house where its been for 2.5 years, into the 6th making it easier to conceive. It moves on Oct 5, date next af is due. Bloody saturn is the only thing about astrology that makes me wonder. I had a nightmare of a Saturn Returns. Think its due back in about 28 years, hopefully i will have my number 2 baby by then.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Nato....it was actually for the junior golf tournament that gord was putting on...so kids aged 4-17. They really enjoyed them, so it makes it all worth it. It was quite a bit of work, but I would do it again in a heart beat for the kids!

I chopped my hair off yesterday and LOVE it....I just emailed myself a picture, so I will post it once it comes through :) gord loves it too.....he couldn't keep his hands off me last night, lol!

Nato, you will definitely have baby 2 before then! we are going to be bump buddies real soon :)


----------



## msarkozi

new hair
 



Attached Files:







melissa.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Look gorgeous hun.x


----------



## yogi77

Your hair looks great Mel!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls! It sounds like everyone had a nice weekend. :) I went to a baby shower. It's funny to think mine was last September! Now I was on the other end giving advice.

Mel, looking goooood! I like it. Well done on the cancer walk AND bake-a-thon. What a great thing to do.

Nato, I can't make sense of astrology but I am not a skeptic by any means, so I hope the alignment all works out for you. What do you mean by the dream, though? Maybe I need to reread your paragraph. Astrology is such a funny thing. I'm an Aquarius and SUCH a water baby just as I should be...and Alex is a defo Leo. So is my first love. I'm attracted to Leos. FX for this month for you! Thanks again for your thoughtful advice. I've been thinking about what you told me all weekend and really taking it to heart. It's good to get someone elses input and can really make a difference.

Lucy, wow, I am so happy for your friend. I just felt my stomach drop when I read she lost her baby at 32 weeks. I couldn't imagine. :nope: The recording studio thing sounds fun! 

Sassy, how was your trip to London? I should swing by your journal to check it out. The anklet sounds very intruiging. Where did you get it? 

Hi Yogi! :wave: How are you feeling? Any signs of MS yet?

Hoping, I like the date jar idea. :) It sounds like you and Tim are good at making an effort even with a busy life. I need to follow your example! I'm lazy! 

Hearty, glad Tim is being more understanding. Those extra few hours to yourself are a Godsend sometimes. Last night I went out to the cinema alone; it's one of the my favorite things to do! I saw Ruby Sparks and ate popcorn and chocolate and just had some 'me' time.


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce are your family the Nolans?

:haha: no Im awful well steve says Im not that bad but to be honest I can't sing in tune my mum has a lovely voice and has sung at the albert hall twice. Steves family are very musical his dad was in a band they all play the guitar and both steve and his brother have been in local bands in fact steve has played on a cd that was realised a tribute to somebody (cant remember who). They are doing it wed Im sure they'll have a lovely time steve his dad and brother so boys together I suggested they take Benjamin he could play the drums but that didnt go down to well :haha:

Mel love the new hair you look gorgeous.

Thanks Allie. I love going to the cinema I havent been in so long I should go and see something. 

We started our sing and sign class again today which was good and I am leaving Benjamin in the evening for the first time with steve but hes never done bedtime on his own as Im always here. Im going to an adult ballet class tonight wanted something to tone and help my flexibility but hate the gym with a passion and all the exercise classes are about lossing weight which I dont need I would swim as I love that but prefer swimming in the morning which isnt practical with benjamin. Steve always does bathtime then I take over but steve will be doing it hoping it'll ve okay.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy have fun at the ballet, I'm starting kick boxing to tone, but different huh :rofl:
I'm sure Steve will be fine doing bedtime alone, I find Danny is more capable then when I'm around breathing down his neck lol!

Trip to London was brilliant thanks allie, both bubs were angels. I bought the anklet off line, google dino daisy teething anklet.x


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone!

Mel- sounds like you had an eventful weekend! I can't believe you had the energy for the late baking session and then the cancer walk. I love the new hair too!

Nato- I hope Saturn's move brings you a BFP next month! I believe in that kind of stuff. Last year when I read that February was the start of the year of the Rabbit (mine, Penny's and my dad's chinese sign) I just knew that was when I would get preggo with my rainbow baby. That month is when I got all of my signs which helped to solidify my belief that Penny was my keeper. I am a Cancer and Gemini (born on a cusp) and I think that it matches me almost perfectly. Tim and Penny are scorpios. 

Lucy- congrats to your friend! I'm glad she finally got her rainbow baby. I hope you find the perfect gift and enjoy ballet. I love that you are taking a ballet class!

Sassy- I have heard about the amber teething stuff... I will have to try it out:thumbup:

Allie- I'm glad you got some quality alone time. The closet I have ever been to seeing a movie alone is when I took Penny to see "What to Expect When You are Expecting":haha: 

AFM- I had a wonderful weekend halloween/birthday shopping with my little lady. I love being out and about with her! She is so much fun and so happy riding in the shopping cart looking at everything and chattering away. Yesterday she explored the shops in her monster PJs and looked so cute with her little palm tree pony tail and green bow. We bought stuff to make her birthday banner and some candy-corn colored pom-pom ceiling decorations. We also watched the VMAs and danced around the living room. She tries to sing and will bring her voice down really low and soft... too cute:cloud9:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh hoping your lo sounds so cute. Mummy daughter time is the best huh.x


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie84 said:


> Nato, I can't make sense of astrology but I am not a skeptic by any means, so I hope the alignment all works out for you. What do you mean by the dream, though? Maybe I need to reread your paragraph. Astrology is such a funny thing. I'm an Aquarius and SUCH a water baby just as I should be...and Alex is a defo Leo. So is my first love. I'm attracted to Leos. FX for this month for you! Thanks again for your thoughtful advice. I've been thinking about what you told me all weekend and really taking it to heart. It's good to get someone elses input and can really make a difference.

ahh Alex is a Leo is he. No problem about the advice, any time, although just ignore any bits you think arent appropriate obviously 

I meant by 'nightmare' that i had a really bad time during my Saturn Returns in 2001. Broke up with my bf of 7 years, got into financial difficulty etc. It was my Saturn Returns that made me think about astrology. Wasnt a shock to hear saturn has been in my conception bit of chart for 2.5 years - although not sure what everyone else's astrology problem has been. 



hoping:) said:


> Nato- I hope Saturn's move brings you a BFP next month! I believe in that kind of stuff. Last year when I read that February was the start of the year of the Rabbit (mine, Penny's and my dad's chinese sign) I just knew that was when I would get preggo with my rainbow baby. That month is when I got all of my signs which helped to solidify my belief that Penny was my keeper. I am a Cancer and Gemini (born on a cusp) and I think that it matches me almost perfectly. Tim and Penny are scorpios.
> 
> AFM- I had a wonderful weekend halloween/birthday shopping with my little lady. I love being out and about with her! She is so much fun and so happy riding in the shopping cart looking at everything and chattering away. Yesterday she explored the shops in her monster PJs and looked so cute with her little palm tree pony tail and green bow. We bought stuff to make her birthday banner and some candy-corn colored pom-pom ceiling decorations. We also watched the VMAs and danced around the living room. She tries to sing and will bring her voice down really low and soft... too cute:cloud9:

if you are a gemini you can blame saturn too. Although i darent speak ill of saturn in case he comes back and gets me. Spooky *******. Eloise should have been a scorpio, and i was actually a bit scared i would have a scorpio baby cos they are spooky too. As she came early shes a little libran. 

Are you having a birthday party for Penny? I am just deciding what to get eloise at the mo, i am writing lists and arranging her party. I am very excited. Let me know if you have any good 1st birthday present ideas. 

is she talking or just babbling? every story you tell makes her get even cuter. 

Luce - so pleased for your pal! Have you done ballet before? youre very slender anyway, but i can so imagine you with a bun and on points

Mel - love the hair future bump buddy. Hope Kash is better soon, saw on fb he's poorly...he's been in the wars the poor little poppet

Sassy - youre brave going into central london with 2 teenies in tow! I am rubbish, i only go on the tube with weezie if forced

where's vickeroo?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I drove NATO so cheated a bit really!!

Been packing again today, *yawn* we're moving back to the in-laws in 2 weeks!

On the upside I've only got 2lbs left of poppy/Zac baby weight to lose, I'm moving the goal posts though as I'd like to shed another 7lbs on top of that!

Taking zakky swimming tomorrow for the first time, hope he likes it.x


----------



## jenny25

hey girls finally done my birth story , poor sod kieran has tongue tie xxxx


Spoiler
Kieran John Callender birth story 24th aug 2012-09-10
On Monday 20th aug I had a routine scan and clinic appointment with my diabetic consultant as I was getting fortnightly scans due too gestational diabeties and polyhydramnios , at my previous appointment my consultant was not happy too induce me cause she was concerned that it would rupture my previous scar even though it was eight years ago so she wanted me to have an elective section unless I went into labour on my own so we had got the ball rolling and booked for 31st aug which was fine so after the scan on the 20th , I felt uneasy as his weight gain was not as much as it has been it started to slow down and the blood flow from the cord I noticed started decreasing gradually so it started giving me signals too push to have him earlier as I have also antiphospholipd syndrome I also had been having strong Braxton hicks and started loosing my plug and as a few weeks went passed I had what you call an irrateable uterus lovely  so I went into my appointment and I spoke to her I some what pleaded with her that I was so anxious also due to previous losses that I wasnt comfy being pregnant anymore I was miserable so she agreed to bring my date forward to this Thursday 23rd aug and I would be 37+1 , so I never slept the night before I was scared and worried as the hospital had receieved bad press due too some deaths of mothers in the hospital but I know from the care that we had received it was all normal for us and cant fault them for it , so we arrive at the hospital at 7.30 on the Thursday morning waiting to be seen on the antenatal/postanatal ward we met with the surgeon and anethitist we started going over notes meds etc and something springs up steroids I had to have steroids I didnt think I would need this as I was classed as full term but because I had gestation diabeties I needed it for him so the surgeon called my consultant and yep you guessed it I need them and I was refused the surgery gutted was beyond a statement I was so ready I had no sleep and I just wanted it done so it was worked out that I had to have an injection then and come back to the hospital that night for the 2nd dose . 
24th aug so finally again after another sleepless night we arrive yet again at the hospital for our section in the waiting room there were two other couples waiting for what we were I could feel the tension and nerves in the room while we all waited we were greeted by a lovely midwife who took us to hdu recovery room to get set up for the sections and thats where we would be for a few hours after the birth until we were moved to postnatal ward as soon as I walked into the room I seen the tiny baby beds I burst into tears I finally realised after 4 years we were finally going to have our baby our own little rainbow I could see pauls face fill with worry and excitement all rolled into one , I was then greeted by a few different people getting name bands put on I got some lovely stockings to put on to help reduce dvts lovely and then at 8.50am I was escorted to theatre I was so scared to leave paul I didnt want him out my sight I wondered how long id have to wait till I see him again before he joined me . In the room I was met by a big team this was rather scary so many people too do so many things I cant even remember if I had this many people in the room when I had the section with aarron but I had one nice midwife who helped keep me calm I sat on the bed while the prepared all the equipment they needed I was fitted with a canular It was also explained I was having a spinal combi with a epi cause it could take longer as I have preivious scar tissue and its so they could give me extra numbing stuff If needed so ok , while I was getting the spinal epi I felt the most horrific shooting pains down my back into my bum and in my foof I started crying because it hurt badly even when they were trying to put the catherter in my back omg never again am I getting this type it was one of the worst experiences of my life what felt like ages must have been mins trying to get it in place , once it was in it took a while too take effect but when it did I was glad so I laid down on my back I waited and waited for paul too come in , he came in and walked passed me I was like cheers lol he didnt see where I was but yeah he saw the little head bobbing at the end lol , at this point I didnt realise they had started the surgery and it wasnt until they told me right your going too start feeling a lot of pressure I was like ok and boy I did feel it next min I knew he was pulled out of me and started crying the lowered the screen and we seen him omg I cried and cried so did paul we seen our boy we have done it we got our boy he was perfect and it was 09.58 he came into this world changed our life for the best  the sorted Kieran out his apgar scores were 9 at 1 min 9 at 5 and 9 at 10 min he was great they wrapped him up and brought him over to us and we had some pics taken amazing amazing is all I can say about how I felt there and then , too see tears in my husbands eyes of joy and not pain was the most amazing feeling in the world , once we had some pictures done they took him away to weigh him and stuff I started to get closed up and omg I dont know if it was pressure but I started feeling pain I was sobbing and crying to paul I hate this I hate this I cant do this again because I dont know what it was I felt but it wasnt right I should of spoken out for them to top up the stuff but I didnt I was in too much shock I kept asking when is it over when is it going to be over and paul kept saying soon soon I didnt loose much blood abour 300mlu and they said I had 1700mlu of fluid inside me they couldnt believe how much I was carrying , but anyway once I was closed up I was moved too recovery we just sat in amazement I was happy , aarron wasnt allowed too join us or my mum I was upset about that but I knew id see them soon , I held Kieran and started crying again he was perfect the most beautiful little boy ive ever seen I had straight away had skin to skin which was important too me I also started breastfeeding him and he took it like a pro , after a few hours I was moved to postnatal ward to settle and my family were able too join me , aarrons face was a picture I couldnt believe he was finally a big brother yay , kierans sugar levels were low he had to get tested before and after feeds and had to be wrapped up warm as his temp was low too but they soon sorted themselves out I had some hard time on the ward by two midwives who made me feel like shit because of his low sugar levels saying my bf wasnt enough I needed to bottle feed him but one of them got into trouble because they done his sugar level too soon after feed well she got into trouble like I said and was moved to antenatal ward the next day I stayed in hospital two days I was just thankfull to get home because I missed paul. 

Sorry ive babbled on but thats the rough copy of my birth story lol


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- of course we are throwing a birthday bash:D I have been planning for months and have just ordered her invitations and costume. It is a costume party and we are calling it Penny Pumpkinpalooza! Tim and I love Halloween so it makes it even more special that we have our baby's birthday at the same time. Penny, Tim and I will be going as pumpkins. Penny has a personalized pumpkin onsie, black and orange tutu, black and orange leggings and I made her a pumpkin hat. My newest project is her birthday banner that will read: Penny Pumpkinpalooza! Below is the 1st letter finished...more details of Penny Pumpkinpalooza in my journal if you are interested:thumbup:

For her 1st birthday gift I have been working on a scrapbook (on shutterfly.com) of her 1st year since she was born. It goes from BFP to her 1st birthday. I plan to have all of her guests sign it at her party and write their guess at what she will be when she grows up. That will be her only gift from Tim and I because I am sure she will be spoiled by all of our friends and family

Sassy- well done on getting close to your prepregnancy weight gain:thumbup:

Jenny- I am still reading your birth story and will reply shortly:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







p.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- thank you for posting your birthstory:thumbup: I can't imagine how anxious you felt when the c-section date got postponed and the discomfort of the actual procedure. Your little guy is so adorable and I am sure worth every minute!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you amber I do ramble on I apologise lol I've been so tired I can hardly make any sense Paul is leaving all the caring of Kieran up too me and I'm starting to get pissed off he can't cope with the lack of sleep I feel like taking a frying pan out and smacking him across the head tok knock sense into him x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amber that is such a lovely idea, what an amazing gift for penny to always be able to keep.x

I keep scrapbooks for my 2, I include everything and anything in it as I'll know ill forget half the stuff we done once they're older.x


----------



## vickyd

Im here!

Nato i dont know anything about astrology but my siste is a gemini and the past 2,5 years have been hell for her!! Lets hope the next two years are better!

You guys with your scrap books and big b-day parties are making me feel like a crap mommy lol!!! I did a simple family meal for Hero on her first, well i cooked coq au vin so not too simple lol!! I havent made any kind of scrap book but I have alot of her "firsts" hidden away in various parts of the house which i keep meaning to put in a nice chest or something but never get around to it...

Im really happy at the moment cause i was trying out buisness suits from before my first pregnancy and apart from the slim fit one ( my fave though) all the others now fir quite well. Its weird though cause the scales still show 6 Kilos more than then so technically they should not be fitting me yet...Weird but very nice since i have no money to replace them at the mo. Now just gotta chop and dye some hair tomorrow and im ready for my conference in Paris next week.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay, bet that feels great getting back in your suits. You'll feel lush once your hair is done too!

Shame your not coming to London :-(


----------



## yogi77

Allie84 said:


> Hi Yogi! :wave: How are you feeling? Any signs of MS yet?

Allie I'm doing good, not really any MS but I didn't have any with Ali either. Just some slight nausea once in a while, and tired a lot. I try to nap when Ali naps now!

My first maternity appt isn't until Oct. 9!! Feels so weird and so different from last time! And I only get one ultrasound here at 20 weeks!! I don't know how I'm going to wait that long!!!!!!! Where we lived before I had an early dating ultrasound and then the 20 week one.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Glad your feeling well yogi, wouldn't wish me on anyone.

20weeks?? That's crazy!! Could you pay for a private one if you really needed/wanted to before then.x


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny-I hope Paul comes to his senses and starts helping. It is stressful doing it on your own and on top of that breast feeding around the clock!

Sassy- I'm the same and include as much as I can into her scrap book because I am afraid I will forget. 

Vicky- My mom was always throwing us amazing birthdays and went all out during holidays so its in my blood:haha: I've always been like that and I feel like it helps me carry on my mother's memory.

A memory chest sounds like a fantastic idea! 

Congrats on fitting into your business suits! That is a great accomplishment:thumbup: Maybe you weigh more because you have added more muscle:thumbup: Have fun getting your hair done and post pictures so we can see. I am so jealous you are going to Paris!

Yogi- 20 weeks is so LONG!


----------



## Round2

Yogi, wow....don't think I could wait that long. If I were you, I'd pretend that I had no idea when my LMP was so that you could get a dating scan. Do they not do the IPS testing out there?

Vicky, good for you for fitting into your suits. So jealous you are going to Paris. I miss business trips, I work for the government now so I don't go anywhere. Enjoy the time away.

Hoping, the scrapebook idea is great. I've thought about doing one every year....now we're going on to the 6th birthday and I still haven't done one. Can't wait to see pictures from the big bash.

Jenny, sorry your hubby isn't helping out much. I think men really just don't know what the heck to do when these babies come around. This is the 3rd for my hubby and I still have to remind him what to do. I'm sure he'll come around soon.

Sassy, only 2lbs....good for you. I've got about 6lbs to my pre-pregnancy weight. But a good 16lbs to my pre-fertility drugs weight. I feel so disgusting right now though. My body has changed so much. I don't feel like it will ever go back. I'm finding the weight is taking longer to come off this time too. With Maddy I was back to my pre-pregnancy weight in 6 weeks.

My big baby is home sick today, but Bryce has been sleeping all afternoon so I'm kind of enjoying the time to snuggle on the couch with her.


----------



## msarkozi

We only get them at 20 weeks here too, unless there is an emergency kind of thing, and then they will get an ultrasound ordered to check on things. It's so annoying having to wait that long. 

Thanks Nato - Kash seems to just have a cold. Daycare phoned me at lunch time yesterday saying he threw up and so I had to go pick him up. He was fine all day long, just a runny nose. He had a crap sleep, but that's to be expected when they aren't well. Luckily no more throwing up, so he was able to go back to Daycare at noon today, and I was able to come back to work! 

Fitting back into pre pregnancy clothes is an amazing feeling! 

I finally went on a health kick in April, and I am down 35 lbs! Feels great! When I was able to put those pre pregnancy clothes back on, I was beaming! I am 12 lbs less then when I got pregnant with Kash, but still 20 lbs heavier then when I first went on a diet...My goal is to try and lose that still, and maybe go lower (probably after baby 2 now). 

Hoping, Penny sounds so adorable. I do don't the scrapbooks, but I have a keepsake box with all of the cards from the baby shower, as well as his first birthday. His baptism stuff, and some other things over the year. My friend have bought me a pregnancy journal, and so I have that filled out and in the box as well.


----------



## LucyJ

> Luce - so pleased for your pal! Have you done ballet before? youre very slender anyway, but i can so imagine you with a bun and on points

Yeah I did it for just over 10 years but its been a long long time since I've danced. I really enjoyed last night but it was tough the hardest part remembering the sequence of steps my memory is shot. Its been a while since Ive used my brain in that way if that makes sense. My general fitness is better than I thought, thought Id be dead on my feet but wasnt even walked home as I'd missed my bus. Ache a little today but not to bad.

Jen thanks for sharing your birth story it was really interesting to read as I had to have a c-section. I also had mine delayed due to no neonatel beds. Its interesting how hospital do things differently steve walked down with me and the midwife to theatre. Im so happy you have little boy safe and sound.

Round hope maddy feels better soon thats nice youve been able to have snuggles with your big baby.

Vicky thats great news :thumbup: enjoy paris will you have time to sightsee?

Yogi wow 20 weeks I dont know if I could wait that long.

Hoping pennys birthday sounds amazing Im sure you will have a wonderful day. Im doing a scrapbook for benjamin and have a little memory box all of which need updating Ive got behind with it.

Benjamin and I did some painting for the first time today he had lots of fun although tried to eat the paint :haha: I want to get some wax crayons for him too.


----------



## msarkozi

ok ladies, come out of hiding :)

Luce, Kash loves to paint too. I have yet to buy any for home, but Daycare does all the messy stuff for me lol! 

How is everyone doing? 

I am heading to Peace River tonight after work (400km away). Gord has an eye appointment tomorrow afternoon, so I took the day off of work to go with him. Will be a nice mini vacation. We are only going until Saturday, but that's enough time for me to get some shopping done :)

Other then that, my plans for the weekend is to just complete stuff off my to do list. 

Anyone else doing anything for the weekend?


----------



## Round2

Lucy, good for you for starting ballet again. You look like a ballet dancer....I'm jealous!!

Mel, have fun at your weekend away....also jealous!

Nothing exciting going on here. Bryce is asleep on the couch so I'm sitting next to him...too afraid to leave him just in case he rolls off. No way in hell I'm moving him in case he wakes up.

My weekend is looking pretty boring....might paint my front/garage doors! Oh and I'm picking up a very large pail of homemade red wine from my aunt tomorrow. Now that Bryce sleeps a good 6 -8 hours straight at night I can indulge in a glass or two (after the painting is complete!).


----------



## Allie84

Mel, I always forget how far you have to drive to do anything! And I think I have to drive long distances here! :dohh: WELL DONE on the weight loss! Do you have any good tips for me? How's your thyroid these days? Mine has been up and down, and I just found out my TSH is higher than ever and I had to increase my medication dose. I've gained weight, like I weigh 30 lbs MORE than my prepregnancy weight and actually weight more than I did when I was 9 months pregnant....

Lucy, well done on the ballet! That sounds so lovely and like such fun. I can picture you as a ballerina. I saw the photos of Ben painting, soooooo cute. 

Round, that sounds like a productive weekend. :thumbup: How's Maddy feeling? I bet it was nice to be home with her!

Alistair is still sick. :( He's been ill since starting daycare. They made me pick him up the day before yesterday because he had diarrhea. Poor little fella, I feel so bad for him as when he gets diarrhea he gets a diaper rash every time. He's back at daycare today though. We're off to Colorado next week :happydance: to see my BFF as she's visiting from Edinburgh!


----------



## msarkozi

:haha: I still hate drinking, even though Kash sleeps all night. It seems like whenever I do go out late, he decides to wake up really early. A few weeks ago I had decided I needed a good drunk and so I accomplished my goal...only had 4 hours of sleep, puked for the next 4 hours and never ate the whole day. Swore I would never do it again, as when I went to get Kash out of bed, I had to put him down and run to the washroom...then he came in there, put his hand on my back and then sat down on my lap...I felt horrible......and then I let him eat chips for breakfast lol! 

where are you from again in Canada Round? I can't remember (sorry!)


----------



## msarkozi

oh I know Allie, it sucks! I guess you get so used to it though after doing it for so long.

They say my thyroid is good. I just had blood work again a couple weeks ago. I have to go every 6 months. 

What is really helping me Allie is tracking my food on myfitness pal. It's an app you can use for free on the computer, as well as your cell phone. I try to stick to my 1200 calorie diet as much as possible (and that includes eating junk too). I also purchased a FitBit which is a fancy pedometer that tracks calories burned, steps, distance, stairs, and even sleep. You can sync the two accounts together so it sends the information back and forth between the two. 

I actually do the Visalus diet as well, so I have a shake for breakfast and lunch and then a healthy supper (and sometimes not so healthy supper). I have snacks sometimes during the day as well, but try to stick to 1200 calories. 

I also go for a walk every day with Kash (at least 30-60 minutes). If I don't go for a walk, I jump on the treadmill for at least 30 minutes. 

I think really it's all about portion control (which once you learn, it becomes easier), and moderation. You can still enjoy everything you love, as long as it is in moderation, and not all the time. My favorite snack food is air popped popcorn with butter and salt. 

Just really pay attention to the labels and the serving sizes. Before I even buy anything now, I look at the label. If the calories are too high for a serving size, I put it back.


----------



## heart tree

I'm here! Reading but never seem to have free hands to type. Like Round, Delilah is napping next to me on the couch. I decided to try her on her stomach for the first time and of course it's the first time I've ever been able to get her to nap on her own! Damn it! I wish stomach sleeping was advised. 

Mel, I worship My Fitness Pal. I used it to lose weight last summer after putting on misery weight after my losses. I became addicted. Good for you for losing all the weight! 

I'm hoping to get back to the gym soon, but it's so hard. By the time Tim comes home from work to watch her, it's the last thing I feel like doing. Maybe I'll try to go this weekend. 

Lucy I love dancing! I haven't done ballet since I was a kid. Sounds like fun. 

Damn, baby is waking up. Need to try and wrestle her back down!


----------



## VGibs

Hi gals! Wanted to say a quick HI and check in. I'm going to be a married woman in 9 days. Then it's back on the ole TTC rollercoaster again! Yikes!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh wow congrats Gibbs. All sorted for the big day?

Ahhh I love how so many Of you are TTC again at the same time.x


----------



## vickyd

Just downloaded the my fitness pal lol!!!! Obviously will need it for when i return from Paris considering how fattening the food is over there!

Congrats Virginia!

Last night Hero woke up at 3 am and i brought her into bed with us where she decided she wasnt gonna even try to go back to sleep. Instead she kept turning on the lights and repeating "lets go" ! Needless to say im gonna drink massive quantites of cofee to get through today...


----------



## heart tree

Vicky it's 2:30 here and Delilah is asleep on me but I'm awake. What's wrong with this picture? Tell Hero that since I'm up, I'll go with her. In Paris, just follow the wine diet and you'll still fit into your suits at the end. My Fitness Pal takes sone time to set up. You have to enter in the foods you eat. You can also enter in recipes. But once you get the things that you tend to eat a lot entered, it's super easy. It also tracks calories you burn from exercising. All exercise counts including walking and playing with Hero. 

Virginia I can't believe your wedding is finally here. And Ttc again too? Whoa!

You all are crazy wanting a newborn again. I want my sleep back, not another baby! Lol!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks round always best not to risk waking a sleeping baby!

Thanks Allie he loved painting it was so sweet we did 6 pics two are up,on the fridge and I set two to my mum & dad. Poor Alistair hope he feels better soon and you have a great time seeing your bff.

Vicky hero and benjamin must have been in cahoots as he woke up at 1:50am I did manage to get him down again but then he woke up at half 3 so bought him in with us but he wasnt keen about going back to sleep well he was but only if I'd let him sleep lying across my neck :dohh: Its been a long day so far luckily Ive managed to get him down for a nap I really should be doing housework but just want to sleep :sleep:

Hearty I think you slowly start to forget how bad the lack of sleep is that and yeah we are all a little crazy :haha:

Benjamins not been to well the last few days high temperature, lost appitie , no interest in playing hes normally such a busy happy little boy and the last 2 days hes been clingy just wanting to curl up on me. Hate seeing him like this he looks so sad and not himself, I think its a reaction to his jabs last week hoping hes back to his normal self soon. We are looking at a house tonight then seeing my bil, sil and kids tomorrow hopefully a quiet family day on sunday.


----------



## vickyd

Luce what is it with them wanting to sleep on our neck????? Hero almost choked me the other day!!! Crazy kids....
We also get really bad reactions to jabs, always a week of fever, runny poo and no sleeping. I have decided she will not get the MMR jab. If she reacts so bad to the others im afraid how she will be after that one.

Hearty everyone used to tell me to sleep when Hero did at the beginning, i hardly ever managed it! I was so desperate for some me time that i refused to sleep when she napped. However, if i ever have another (and with Hero's permission) i will DEFO nap when she/he does lol!!!!
Wine diet will be followed, its the massive amounts of cheese that will accompany it thats worrying me!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Round- try doing a scrap book online at shutterfly.com:thumbup:. it is so easy and they come out looking great. I used to do it the regular way and it would take FOREVER. I hope Maddy is feeling better. A large pail of homemade red wine sounds like a good weekend to me!

Mel- Oh no&#8230; another sick baby on the Disco thread. I hope he is doing better after the vomiting episodes. 35 pounds down is fantastic! Fitting into pre-pregnancy clothes and a new hairstyle must make you feel like a brand new person:D. I have a pregnancy journal as well and will give it to her when she is older but for now I like having it for me so I can look back and see how far we have come. I hope you had a wonderful time on your mini vacation! A hang over with an active baby is not fun at all. I did that at new years and felt so guilty and sick the whole day. Now I limit myself so I don&#8217;t go through that again or on special occasions we just make sure she spends the night at her grandma and grandpa&#8217;s. 

Lucy- it sounds like ballet will do you some good both physically and mentally:thumbup:. Exercise is wonderful&#8230; the hard part is actually doing it but group classes help with that. I&#8217;ve been wanting to do finger painting with Penny but she is still at the stage where she puts EVERYTHING into her mouth. I&#8217;m sorry to hear Ben is also sick. I hope he gets better soon. 

Allie- is the weight gain because of your elevated thyroid? Diaper rash on top of being sick is no fun&#8230; poor little guy. I really hope we get to see you guys while you are here next week!

Hearty- Penny is a tummy sleeper now. Its ok once they can roll over on their own and of course if you are right there with her I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a problem. 

Virgina- congrats on your pending nuptials! Its exciting to have another second round, Disco TTCer! Good luck!

Vicky- definitely indulge in Paris and get on the fitness wagon when you get back&#8230; just work in exercise while you are there:thumbup:. That little Hero of yours is just too cute&#8230; you probably don&#8217;t think so at 3 a.m. though:haha:. The &#8220;nap when she naps&#8221; thing didn&#8217;t work for me either. If I did that every time our house would have been a disaster! A dirty house always puts me on edge. 

Where did Nato run off to?

AFM- Penny has been having a runny nose and a little cranky in the late afternoon so I think she may have a cold as well. This morning we took a bath together and then she had some fun playing with her daddy while I got ready for work. She was not happy to see me leave and neither was I:nope:. 

I&#8217;m also on the fit wagon and started running again and doing Pilates/yoga. We typically eat healthy but I have problems exercising because that is the last thing on my mind after a long day at work. I just want to come home and spend time with Penny. I always just considered her my work out but I really want to get toned and set a good example for Penny. My goal is also to start running some 5ks and triathlons next year:thumbup:. Mel, I like the point you made about always reading the labels before you buy. That is huge in the world of nutrition! You need to know what you are putting in your body (don&#8217;t eat anything that you can&#8217;t pronounce-avoid additives and fillers). The serving size is what I see most people get tripped up on. A food diary is also a fantastic idea because it helps you see your problem areas and writing it down keeps you accountable:thumbup:. Remember, a diet is a life style change. It shouldn't be a fad but something you can maintain long term.

I&#8217;m trying to incorporate Penny into my exercise routine as much as possible. Yesterday me, Tim and Penny went for a walk/run around the park&#8230; Well I ran and they got side tracked by the puppies at the dog park:dohh:. In all the years I&#8217;ve know Tim he has never been one to run or go to the gym. I took him running once and he nearly died&#8230; he was as pale as a ghost when we made it home:haha:. He is naturally slim and enjoys doing things like Frisbee golf, volleyball, skiing and did some rock climbing when we first met. I hope to get us all back into that stuff once our life calms down and we are able to fund those activites. 

This weekend I get to spend all of Saturday with my little lady and then on Sunday we are taking her to an orchard to pick apples. She LOVES apples! Tim buys her baby apples and now I find half eaten ones all over the house tucked away:dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

gee, it is was a quiet weekend around here. Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Kash seems to be feeling a bit better this morning, but is miserable still. It looks like the eye teeth are trying to come through. Gord is sick now too, so between the two babies, I am going to pull my hair out soon lol! 

How are all the other sick ones doing?

MyFitness is rather addicting I find. I always make sure I am entering what I eat in there...thank god for the phone app! It's disgusting though to see how many calories are in the things you were eating (and I mostly no longer eat now because of it). 

Hearty - I know they don't advise the stomach sleeping, but I found it calmed Kash. Due to his colic, he liked sleeping on his stomach, and so after 10 weeks, I allowed him to do it and it was much better. I always let him nap on his stomach as he was in front of me, but then it was after 10 weeks where I would put him to bed like that. Like everyone told me, once they start rolling, they are going to do it anyway. So do what you are comfortable with :)

Congrats Gibs!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Both my babies sleep/slept on their tummys since 2 weeks!x


----------



## msarkozi

I think they find it more soothing to sleep on their tummy, especially since it helps get gas out for them.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh I agree!x


----------



## Allie84

Hello sleepless ladies and sick babies! :wave: I hope you are all rested and getting better....???

I have a question I'd like a few opinions on...okay, so I am supposed to be flying down to Colorado to see my BFF. We've been best friends for 15 years, moved to Scotland together, etc. I'm flying 1000 miles and spending 4 nights in a hotel just to see her as she's visiting with her hubby from Scotland. I booked the flights and then she told me she can't see tomrorrow because it's the only day she can fit in her grandma (she's there for 3 weeks though). And she can only see me after 12 noon on Weds and Thursday because she doesn't want to leave her husband alone all day. SO, I'm going all this way to spend two afternoons with her!!! :dohh: I knew she wasn't free Friday when I booked it and i have plans to see a friend from college in Boulder....but I had NO idea she would be so strict about the other days! WTF? AM I just being selfish or is that a bit weird? She's restricting when I can see her to two afternoons, essentially. I'm considering not even going. I haven't book my hotel yet, and I used air miles for the flight....

Anyways, Alistair is still sick too. I wonder if he has croup? He has lost his voice, poor little guy. He has no fever though and is acting fine. I hope all of the other sick babies are feeling better or feel better soon. :hugs:

Thank you for the fitness tips!! I am getting a new phone soon and then I will do myfitness pal. RIght now I'm supposedly doing Weight Watchers but I cannot get into it. I'm paying the monthly fee for basically nothing.


----------



## msarkozi

I like that Allie "supposedly doing weight watchers" :haha: it took me over a year before I finally got serious about it, so don't worry about it.....

That is quite the distance to be flying to see your friend. Since you have to fly all that way, she should be a little more accomodating to you as well. At least that's how I feel. And if you want to cancel, just say you can't make it anymore because Alistair is sick.....having a baby allows you to use them as an excuse to get out of things :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

My poorly baby seems a lot better apart from the night terrors have started again he seems to get them in clusters and then will have weeks without any hes had one every night since thurs the last ones he has where in aug when we were away 9 times out of 10 he ends up in bed with us for an hr or two. His silly tooth still has broken through but he seems to be over his jabs which is great news.

I was never brave enough to let Benjamin sleep on his tummy at night from about 4 months he would sleep on his tummy at nap time but only if he was with me if I put him for a nap in his cot I put him on his back. Once he was able to roll he started sleeping on his tummy and now he seems to sleep in every possible position during the night.

Allie it does seem a bit weird to be honest I dont get why her hubby can join you both for a little bit then go off. It seems your make a huge effort to travel to see her. If it was me I'd be a bit upset about it could you talk to her and explain how you feel maybe she just hasnt realised how little time she'll see you I hope you can work it out. :hugs: hope Alistair feel better soon.

Good luck with the fitness mine hasnt had a set back didnt make it to my ballet class today as I've done something to my knee think I twisted over the weekend not sure how and can hardly walk its so painful have spent a lot of today having to keep it iced and elevated so I havent done much with Benjamin poor thing although we did go to sing & sign it hurt walking and getting the bus but was worth it as he loved it made up for me not being able to do much, he's been as good as gold.


----------



## jenny25

Sorry been Mia I've hit a brick wall with bf lack of sleep and my lovely husband who likes too only change one or two nappies a day and give Kieran one expressed bottle a day :-/ I don't even have time to wipe my own bum since him and aarron like to live in a shit tip when I clean up and it's like a tornado min later oh the joy he has been so selfish it's our wedding anniversary next Monday and all he can think about is buying bloody computer games when we may have too use the money for Kieran as he has tongue tie too which has killed my boobs so I may have too use the money to get it fixed then inhale my mil nagging for me too leave Kieran with her I ain't ready sorry just a exhausted update xxx


----------



## heart tree

Allie I think it would have been fine if your friend told you ahead of time what her plans were. But the way she did it sounds selfish to me. Sounds to me like she told her hubby that she was planning on spending time with you and he got upset about being left alone. She probably felt stuck in the middle so thought this was a good compromise. But clearly it isn't. I wouldn't go if I were you. Unless you know other people there. Were you planning on taking Alistair? It doesn't sound like a whole lot of fun to be stuck in a hotel room with a sick baby.

Lucy, what do the night terrors look like? Poor baby! Poor you too! It sounds exhausting. How did you hurt your knee? Do you think it was from ballet?

Jen, you sounds exhausted and fed up. I'm so sorry Paul isn't helping more. I don't feel like it is balanced in my household either, but not to that extent. Have you told Paul he needs to help more? It's ridiculous how little he is supporting you right now!

Mel, did I mention earlier that your hair is GORGEOUS! You really look amazing!

I seem to have turned a corner with BFing. Delilah has learned to latch without the nipple shield and she is gaining weight. We are still doing some bottles, but not as many. I bought a scale and have been weighing her before and after feeds and she is definitely getting enough. I'm thrilled! Things are slowly getting easier, though I still struggle with being able to put her down due to her horrible reflux. We have her on a stronger medicine right now.

Vicky, the problem I have is that I can't rest when she rests, because she rests on me! It's really challenging. I can't even get housework done.

I still love her to pieces. Here are a few pics I took today and posted on FB. I finally got one of her smiling. She smiles at me all the time now! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







long.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 6









cat feet.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 6









smile.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## msarkozi

she is gorgeous hearty :) 

have you tried a sling or front carrier at all? I tried one with Kash and found I was able to accomplish house work that way. I only did use it a couple of times though and then said the heck with it lol! There was a lot of times I didn't sleep when Kash did, but I think I would usually have at least one nap with him a day. As time goes on, you find a way. 

I am heading out on the helicopter tomorrow to BC for work....unfortunately I have to spend the whole day out in the middle of nowhere, but at least it is a day out of the office. I have to go train them on how to do things properly so I can stop fixing it all the time...should be interesting


----------



## heart tree

Yup, I use a ring sling in the house, an Ergo carrier for walking and I used to use a Moby wrap. I love my carriers and so does she. But I still can't lie down when she is strapped to me. I'm ready for the reflux to resolve itself!

Sounds like an exciting day! I've never been in a helicopter. I'm not sure I would enjoy it as I hate flying. Massive phobia!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls.

I talked to my friend on the phone and she explained some stuff...her grandpa died right when she landed in Colorado (which I knew) but she has been spending the whole week at funeral, wake, watching her family mourn, etc. She told me really wants me to come but she feels torn about leaving her hubby in lurch after the first week of his vacation was a funeral and all the stuff involved in that.

So, I think I'm going to go, but YES, like you, Hearty, massive flying phobia!! I think I always look for reasons to cancel my trips. :dohh: I've done it VERY often. I can think of three trips I cancelled last minute for random reasons that were really my fear of flying. And yet, Alistair has been on 12 flights in his 10 months so I must not be that afraid?!? Or else I like torturing myself. 

But as tomorrow's flight is sans hubby I feel particularly vulnerable to plane crashes. As though Alex normally proctects me? I have no idea lol. 

Hearty she is soooooooooooooo beautiful! Her smile just makes me grin and grin! I love her! WHat a beauty.

Mel, holy crap, how long a helicopter ride is it? Have fun!! 

Lucy, poor Ben with the night terrors! Poor baby. :( 

Jenny, you've got a lot on at the moment, :hugs: Sorry Paul isn't being very helpful. I take it you've told him how you feel but he's still being a bit clueless?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amanda- I'm so glad to hear things are getting easier, we told you they would right! Zac's reflux is still AWFUL avd he's 4 months Friday, it's makes everything so much harder ay!!

Mel - have fun on the helicopter! Is be too scared to fly in one, my fear of flying is huge!

Jenny - sorry to hear things are so hard, i hope Paul pulls his finger out soon.

Lucy - glad to hear Benjamin is feeling a tad better, sick babies are no fun!

Afm: life is pretty hectic, we move in less than 2 weeks (back to the in-laws for 1 month) we're going away for 4 days right before we're due to live, talk about bad timing! I've packed a lot already but there's still so much to do!!

My 2 babies are very poorly, originally I thought it was just a cold but they're both getting worse and poppy has now lost her voice! Taking them drs today!

I've lost all my baby weight now :wohoo: aiming to lose a further 7lbs though!

Zac's turning into a lovely calm baby, he goes to bed at 19:15 avd wakes just once per night at around 4-5! His reflux is so bad that we're debating weather to wean him early!! Pops is doing amazing, she talks so much now, her latest is go away and stop it also wake up grandad (he's always snoozing)!

Hi to everyone else,

Yogi : how you feeling??

NATO: what cd you on??


----------



## jenny25

I've told him time and time again but not working he has seen me break down he had the lovely honour of telling his mother oh I think she has postnatal depression well no shit since you rip the piss out of me I've given up he keep trying too suggest sex but it's the last thing on my mind plus I'm not even 4 weeks pp yet xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- Im glad you spoke to your friend and figured it out. I still dont get why she cant hang out with your AND her husband. I had to laugh about you torturing yourself because you are always traveling I thought the same. Im excited you are still coming! Are you still free today? I get off work at 4pm so maybe we can meet up for dinner? 

Lucy- I didnt know they could get night terrors this young it sounds terrible.:nope: I hope your knee gets better so you can get back to your ballet

Jen-:hugs: sounds like you are under a lot of stress. You really need Paul to step up and take on some of the responsibility. He seems pretty demanding and not willing to do his share. Is your mom still with you? 

Amanda- I replied to you in the MARL thread:thumbup:. I just love seeing pics of Delilahs sweet face. Are you not able to relax with her napping on you because you have to be in an upright position due to the reflux? I saw this thing called a nap nanny at Babies R Us that keeps them in an upright position and looks soooo comfy maybe you can try one of those? 

Mel- a helicopter ride sounds like fun! What do you do for work? It sounds very interesting

Sassy- Im sorry to hear your kiddos are also sick. You do have a lot on your plate right now. Where are you going for 4 days? I hope it is somewhere relaxing! Congrats on losing all of your baby weight!!! Your kids sound like they are doing amazing aside from their colds. I love the stage when you can actually have conversations with them Im sure the things that come out of her mouth keep you guys laughing. 

AFM- We had a wonderful weekend taking Penny to pick apples at the happy tree farm. Apples are her all time favorite food so she looked delighted yanking off apples form the trees and happily sampling them. We also did a Gymboree class and Penny had her 1st case of puppy love. She met a little boy named Asher who was quite smitten with her. They would sneak off together to play with a red ball and her would just stare at her. The teacher kept telling them to stop flirting. :haha:
https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q515/amljunggren/17838c8fd01e3c375380608dca06bc05.jpg
https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q515/amljunggren/a60e30b37280a4b265f1b1d62ca44288.jpg
https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q515/amljunggren/97389aa815629e9ad949a65b9905fd61.jpg
https://i1161.photobucket.com/albums/q515/amljunggren/747509591f4e9d51207f7f75d0126d07.jpg


----------



## Allie84

Amber, yes, lets do dinner! can you text me your number again? im at the airport now...pretty sure i saved it but just in case


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I am picking up a new phone after work so I don't have access to one at the moment... mine drowned in my purse due to a leaky water bottle:dohh: I can get on Bnb and Facebook at the moment so just message me there and let me know where/when you would like to meet up:thumbup: We can't wait to see you guys!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amber those photos are adorable, hang on where did they go??

We're just off to centreparcs for 4 days with the in-laws and sil! Should be quite relaxing as we'll have lots of help with the bubs!

We've just had some rubbish news, a) the vendor of the house were buying wants to delay exchanging until new year :-(

10 minutes later we get a phone call to say we need 6k extra as the bank will not lend us what was originally promised :-(


----------



## jenny25

No mum went home last thus :-( 
On a brighter note the gp and a consultant had a telephone call in regards too Kieran's tongue tie they both agreed that he was to get referred too great ormomd street hospital for a urgent appointment thank god so just gotta wait x


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy, what do the night terrors look like? Poor baby! Poor you too! It sounds exhausting. How did you hurt your knee? Do you think it was from ballet?

Knees a lot better today no wasnt from the ballet it went at the weekend dont know how think I may have slept on is awkardly icing it yesterday seemed to really help.

When he has a night terror his cry is totally different to any other cry really distressed he trashes around sometimes his eyes are open but hes mot awake more often thant not he opens and closes them since hes been able to roll and move around he crawls all over his cot. They are very scary although now I know what they are and how to cope with them its not as bad. I think hes been having them since he was about 4 months old I just didnt realise what they were it was only when I was talking to a HV about it as when he was about 10 months old that I found out, like hoping I thought he was to young to have them. Before he was moving he would thrash around, cry and seem really distressed. 

Amanda love the pics of Delilah shes beautiful. 

Hoping I love the pictures of penny shes gorgeous and looks like she had a lot of fun picking apples. I didnt know either I thought he was to young so was quite shocked when she said thats what they were, I'm used to them now so there not as scary but they are horrid.

Allie Im sorry about your friends grandpa Im pleased you've spoken to her & hope you have a great time. Have fun with hoping and penny I think thats great you are meeting up again.

Jen Im sorry about paul hope he starts helping you. Thats great news about kierans tongue tie hope you get an appointment quickly.

Sassy poorly babies arent fun its heartbraking seeing them ill. How are poppy & zac now? Hope they feel better soon. I'm so sorry about the house what a nightmare for you, do you know why the vendors want to delay that sounds like a long wait. Thats crap about the bank could you go to another bank see if they'd lend what you need. Centre parcs sounds fun.

Mel hope you enjoy your helicopter flight, I love flying steve and I did a helicopter flight when we were in New York around the statue of liberty which was amazing.


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

Oh, man, Sassy, I'm so sorry! That really SUCKS. What now? 

Jenny, hope you get an appt asap.

Lucy, the night terrors really do sound awful. :nope: 

I had a wonderful time with Amber/hoping this evening! The babies were so adorable and had changed from July in the way they interacted with eachother and what little bundles of energy they were. They loved watching the flaming cheese! Towards the end of the meal Amber and I must have been chattering too much becausse Penny and Alistair got sleepy let us know it was time to go home lol. But all in all they were fantastic babies as always. I'm glad Amber was there for me when I was going to have a very lonely evening.

My friend is still managing to piss me off, now she's going hiking with her hubby tomorrow and is pushing back our meeting even later, and and THEN she's having us to go to family gathering in the eveing, so we'll be lucky if we get a few hours together tomorrow. I'm going to have to make the most of this as I'm here but seriously. :dohh:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie your friend is dam right rude, you've gone all that way with a baby in tow and she's making no effort to see you!! Grrrr makes me angry for you! Try make the most of your trip. So glad amber was there to spend the evening with you!

Well looks like we'll be living with the in-laws for a lot longer than originally planned! Totally sucks! The vendor wants to push back because he'll be working away in nov and dec and we won't have time to complete before that!!


----------



## Round2

OMG, those Disco Babies are adorable!! Allie, I saw the pics on FB - Allister and Penny are precious. Heartly and Hoping, such beautiful little girls.

Jenny, sorry to hear you're having such a rough time. It's tough, even the second time around. It will get easier though (or so I am told!).

Sassy, sorry you have live with the in-laws for awhile. Maybe it will make things easier on you to have a few extra hands. I'd LOVE to move in with my in-laws for a few months right now. We did it two summers ago and I loved it, my in-laws are awesome though.

Lucy, Maddy had night terrors too. They used to freak me out. It was almost like she was unaware that I was in the room trying to calm her down. It would take forever to get her back to sleep. Luckily she grew out of them pretty quickly, hopefully Ben does too.

Mel, I live in Ottawa but am orginally from near Toronto. You are northern Alberta, right? I drove through there once on my way to the Yukon, it's beautiful there.

Allie, sorry your friend is being so insenstive. I hope you guys get some quality time together.

AFM, Bryce has a cold so I've been up ALL night. It's so hard to BF him as his nose is completely clogged. I feel so bad for him, he keeps looking at me with this sad look on his face. He's asleep right now, but Maddy woke up at 6 am and now I need to get her ready for school. Hopefully Bryce stays asleep and I can go back down too.


----------



## yogi77

Hi ladies,

Allie I saw the photo of Alistair and Penny on your FB page that is so cute! That's so great that you and hoping got to have dinner together, I think it would be so neat to meet a disco girl in person!!

Sassy where are you moving to? Sorry if I missed it earlier but I haven't been on much. 

I'm feeling pretty good but have more nausea this time and sore boobs. The nausea comes and goes. I still don't know how I'm going to wait until 20 weeks for the first ultrasound!! I've ordered a Doppler off eBay so at least I'll have that for reassurance until then I guess. But seriously, what if it was two in there and you don't find out until halfway?!? Lol. 

Will try to go back and catch up a bit more...


----------



## yogi77

Hearty those photos are precious!!

Mel how was your helicopter ride? Where in BC were you? My DH is going on his first helicopter ride tomorrow, he's so excited!


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- sorry for the bad news on the house. Buying a house is tricky business. I remember buying ours a few years ago and I was stressed for months! I hope it all works out. The time away with the in-laws should help take your mind off it for a while

Jenny- too bad your mom had to leave already. My mom was supposed to stay with us for at least a week when Penny was born but my sister got into a car accident so she had to leave the day we brought Penny home. It still makes me sad that I didnt get that time with her. I hope the tongue tie appointment goes well. :thumbup:

Lucy- poor little guy. It sounds awful. How do you calm him? Do you just bring him into your bed? Penny used to sleep crawl and then wake herself up when she bonked her head on the crib but she has seemed to out grow that phase. 

Jodie- Im sorry to hear little Bryce has a cold. Its awful almost all the Disco babies are ill at the moment. Have you tried the saline nose drops? It works wonders for Penny when she has a clogged nose.

Yogi- is it more exhausting to be pregnant the second time around? I can only imagine being newly pregnant with an active toddler. Im sure you probably dont think about it as much since you have Ali to keep you occupied. 

Allie- Penny and I had a great time seeing you and Alistair! Im glad we were able to meet up. Sorry your friend is still being a douche. 

AFM- The babies were pretty adorable last night. Penny kept trying to climb across the table to get to Alistair and at one point, while Allie and I were packing our left overs, Penny tried to pull Alistair under the table with her. He wasnt having any of it and she ended up falling forward onto him so we had two babies on the floor bawling:dohh:. Alistair was so cute and well behaved. At the beginning of the meal they both just sat chattering to each other and playing with crayons and spoons but it was a different story around the middle of the meal. Alistair just sat in his highchair nicely while Penny terrorized. She missed her afternoon nap so spent the evening trying to climb on the table and throwing packets of sugar. By the time we got to the car she was out like a light. All in all it was a wonderful evening. Im just bummed we didnt get more pictures!

Tonight we are taking Penny to a grow and play class at the Little Gym. Allie, if your friend bails feel free to come along with us! They give you a free trial so we just have to sign you up online


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh so glad you 2 had a nice time, it's do nice to hear of our disco babies getting together.

We've gotta live at the in-laws house until we can move into the new house :-(

Just been drs with pops, she has tonsilitis :-(


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- oh no:nope: Poor Poppy. What is the treatment for tonsilitis? Boo to having to live with the in-laws for longer than expected. I have wonderful in-laws but no way could I live with them for an extended time. I really hope something works out with the house or you find something even better!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls I need time too catch up on thigs feels like at the moment I don't have time for anything I've not even started my parenting journal yet , allie your friend is a ass I'm sorry did you just book this trip too see her as well ? So glad you got some disco time xxx

Round I hope the little man gets better soon bf is hard at the best of times too xxx

Amber I'm sorry you never got that time with your mum :-( xxxx

Yogi sorry I don't know if I got too congratulate you on your pregnancy 

Where has nato been hiding ? 

Has anyone heard from Megg I miss her 

How is dazed ? 

Today is a little better I'm slowly trying to get things moving 

Sassy add me on fb we can do coffee dates if you like since we are around the corner pm xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh all the poor sick babies! I hope Delilah doesn't catch it. 

Round, do you use a humidifier? I want to get one as I've heard its good for congestion. Poor Bryce!

And Pops has tonsillitis? What is the treatment? Sorry you have to live with the in laws. Do you get along with them?

Allie and Amber I saw the FB pics. They were awesome. So cool that not only did the Disco ladies meet up but so did the Disco babies. I want to meet some more of you! So far I've met Amy and that's it! 

Amber those pics with Penny are gorgeous! You both are so photogenic. 

Yogi, I don't miss the nausea one bit. Seriously, what if there are twins? You need to get a scan before 20 weeks. That's crazy!

Night terrors sound horrible. What could they be dreaming about that scares them so much?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Jenny- I've added you on fb silly, lol. A coffee date would be great.

Shes got painkillers and Antibiotics, she can't even talk and she refused lunch and dinner :-(

I LOVE my in-laws, they're 10000x better than my parents could ever be! We all get on great but I just don't wanna live in someone else's house, I have 2 babies that create a lot of mess and id constantly be on edge! Grrrr


----------



## jenny25

Ok sassy I'm officially stupid hahaha pm me your number and I will text you chick lol I'm such a screw ball hahaha xxx


----------



## msarkozi

Yes, I am from Northern Alberta :)

Yogi - I was at our Sierra plant, located a little over an hour north of Fort Nelson, in the middle of nowhere lol! 

The chopper ride was good. I had taken gravol before we left and before we came home as well. Unfortunately I am still sick and have a pounding headache, so I was taking pills for that too....so I crawled into bed just after 9:00 last night and passed right out.

I do financial reporting and payroll, so I was over there trying to train them up on how to do things properly. The Sierra plant used to belong to another company, but we bought them out last year while I was on mat leave. And of course no one took the time to sit down with them, so I made it a priority that had to be done. 

Sorry about Poppy's tonsilitis. That is hard for the little ones. Sorry about the house too :(

That is awesome that Penny and Alistair got to play together. I loved reading about it :) I wish we all lived closer together so we could have one big disco play date :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm pm you on fb Jenny.x


----------



## LucyJ

Round hope your little man feels better soon we used saline drops with Benjamin which seemed to help its so hard when their trying to feed and breathe it also makes nursing alot longer. Thats good to know Maddie grew out of it hope Benjamin does.



> Lucy- poor little guy. It sounds awful. How do you calm him? Do you just bring him into your bed? Penny used to sleep crawl and then wake herself up when she bonked her head on the crib but she has seemed to out grow that phase.

We try and settle him in his cot rubbing his back talking to him but he doesnt know we're there. I was advised that we should just leave him as if they wake up they find it more distressing as they dont understand why theyve been woken or why there not in their room. The night terrors can go on for a while and Ive never been able to leave him especially as when he crawls round his cot he bangs his head not even that wakes him. I reserached it a lot and found advice which said to take them into a different room as the change in temperature helps them move into a different stage of sleep so if he doesnt calm down when we go to him we bring him into our room. To be honest normally he ends up in bed with us for an hr or so sometimes longer. Benjamin seems to calms down quicker with me than with steve Im sure its because he can feel my heartbeat and that calms him (I might be talking rubbish there but Im sure theres a connection).

Im so glad you and Allie got to meet up sounds like you had a great time. I love that Penny tried to pull Alistair under the table. 

I agree with Mel it would be great if we all lived near each other. Hope your feeling better mel.

Oh Sassy poor poppy that must be so hard for her and for you to see its so painful as an adult cant imagine how it must be for a little one. Hope she feels better soon and sleeps well. Hows zac?

Yogi I loved my dopplar. It seems like such a long time to wait at least you'll have Ali to keep you busy. Hope the nausea eases.

Amanda I dont know what could cause them. There different to nightmares my HV was saying that they have no awareness of them and when they wake from them they wont remember having them its one of the reasons you shouldnt try and wake them as they end up confused as dont understand why they have been woken but a distraught parent. Have to say the first few times I did I was honestly terrfied then started to learn to cope with them and find ways of calming him down then found out what they were.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- it sounds awful but Im glad you guys found a way to cope. It doesnt seem to impact him during the day though because he always looks so happy and cheerful when you post pictures. I can certainly see him calming faster with you I think they see us as more soothing and their daddys as more playful and energetic. I hope he grows out of them soon.

Yes, Penny and I have been having a wonderful time with Alistair and Allie. We actually got to see them again last night! We took the babies to a grow and learn class at the Little Gym. They are beyond adorable playing together. We all had a great time! Thanks for coming with us Allie:D I really wish you guys lived closer... infact I wish all the Disco girls lived closer together!


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - how do you tell that they are having nightmares? We often wonder if that is why Kash wakes and cries in the middle of the night at times?! I suffered from nightmares as a child (mom said I would stand on my bed, right up against the corner of the wall and just scream, and it went on for a couple years), and so half the time we think that maybe he is too.....but I have no clue on how to tell if that is the cause or not


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys , I'm trying to get a new laptop sorted out as my iPhone isn't cutting it either makes it difficult too read back etc xxx


----------



## Round2

Hearty, yes we use a humifier each night. He's getting worse though, I'm starting to wonder if he has allergies. Both my hubby and I have bad allergies that are getting worse right now too.

Mel, we knew it was night terrors just because her inablity to calm down. She barely acknowledged me when I tried to soothe her. It's a very scary experience.

Sassy, sorry to hear about Poppy, hope she feels better soon.

So I guess it's my turn to be sick now. Maddy came home with a high fever last week and feeling dizzy. I've had a fever of 39.5 for last 24 hours and feel like I'm going to pass out. If I take both ibrophen and acetametaphine I can get my fever down, but it comes back once the drugs wear off.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Round. I am thinking it's not nightmares then. As soon as I pick him up, he generally calms down and goes back to sleep on my shoulder. There was only one time that it took him awhile to calm down. 

Awe, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## heart tree

Sign me up for the Disco meet up! I know we always talk about it, but wouldn't it be awesome if one of these days we actually managed a big meet up?

Lucy, of course Benjamin prefers being with you! You're his mama! Your theory is spot on.

Night terrors sounds...well...terrifying. For all involved.

Round, it could be allergies. Blah. Sorry you got sick now. I guess it's only a matter of time before we start getting sick in my house. These little ones are germ factories, aren't they. Right now I'm just enjoying the fact that she is a poop and smile factory.

Sass, hopefully with the right meds, Poppy will be herself in no time. I can imagine how difficult it would be to live with the in laws, even if you love them. It's not your space. I would get very irritated by that. 

Amber, I'm so happy you have been able to keep Allie entertained. I saw a FB posting from Allie's friend asking her if she was still available to meet up. I felt like replying and saying "um, she came out there to see you!" Luckily, Amber, you live there too!

I just had a breakthrough with my baby. She was getting tired, so instead of letting her fall asleep on me, I put her in the bouncy chair. She started to fuss so I just bounced her with my foot. Next thing I know, she's asleep! Right now, she's actually sleeping without being on me! :happydance: Not sure how long it will last, but even 10 minutes is great.


----------



## heart tree

Strike that...she's awake.

Damn reflux!


----------



## Round2

Hearty, that's great she put herself to sleep...even if just for a little while. There's hope!!

I'm might be in your area in the spring. We have friends getting married who are debatting between San Diego and San Fran. I think Berkley is near San Fran, right?

Well I'm feeling a bit better. Bryce has been sleeping all after and so have I. Just realized he's 3 months old today. My boy is growing up way too fast!! Here he is on his birthday....
 



Attached Files:







3_Months_Old.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We need to defo start planning a big meet, can you imagine how much fun that would be?! I'll be in Vegas next year, is that near anyone??

Ahhh round, he is so gorgeous. I love his stripy suit.

Poppy's a bit better already today, Zac's just about to cut his 2 front teeth already so he had a mass screaming fit over that!

Thank god it's nearly the weekend, this week with poorly babies has done me in!x


----------



## heart tree

Berkeley is rigt over the Bay Bridge from SF. I had Delilah in SF. We have to meet up if you come this way! Happy 3 months Bryce! 

Sassy, with enough time to plan, I might be able to go to Vegas. It isn't that far from me.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oohhh really, what's not far to you? Us Brits see a 3 hour car trip as a massive journey! :rofl:

It'll be October next year for sure.x


----------



## heart tree

In California, a 3 hour road trip is right down the street!

Vegas is about a 14 hour car trip, but only an hour plane ride or so. I was there in October when Tim and I drove to the Grand Canyon. We stopped in Vegas on the way in and on the way out for my birthday. It was a great drive. Maybe we can plan to do another one in October for my birthday again!


----------



## LucyJ

Mel very similar to round benjamin takes a long time to settle even when picked up, he doesnt seem to realise we are there and he has a really distressed cry its the only time I hear him cry like that, so different to his normal cries.

Round bryce is gorgeous he looks like hes going to be a cheeky one wow cant believe hes 3 months already. Hope you feel better soon allergies suck.

Thank hoping he is such a happy contented little boy at all other times. So glad you had a good time with Allie.

Amanda a disco meet up would be so great I hope it does happen. Im still up for meeting in new york as Round suggested I think! Thats good she settled herself if only for a few mins its a step in the right direction.

Sassy glad poppys feeling better aww poor Zac, hope they are both happier tomorrow. 

Afm: benjamins slept through last night 8pm till 7am with no night terror which is great news its strange how they seem to come in chunkcs he can be fine for weeks then has them for a few days/ a week then none for a while hope the gaps in between get longer or they stop completely.

Steve hasnt got any work tomorrow so will be with us which will be lovely but bit worrying as he may not have anything next week either, we're going to use the time to get lots down in the house and have some family time.

We may be in florida next year.


----------



## msarkozi

the nightmares must be a scary experience. I hope they outgrow them soon :hugs:

Vegas is probably a 4-5 hour flight for me....and way too long of a drive lol!

I am heading to bed soon, and praying for a good nights sleep....Kash has been waking around 1:45am every night (sometimes multiple times through the night), and it has been so draining. So, hoping he doesn't wake up crying at all tonight. I didn't give him any advil before bed this time either for the teething, as I want to see how he copes without it. Wish me luck! 

Goodnight girls (or good morning for the ones across the pond :) )


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Amber, I'm so happy you have been able to keep Allie entertained. I saw a FB posting from Allie's friend asking her if she was still available to meet up. I felt like replying and saying "um, she came out there to see you!" Luckily, Amber, you live there too!

That's a different friend lol! :haha: I'm heading up to Boulder where I went to college to see a college friend tomorrow. She's visiting from France for a few months to see her American boyfriend :) 

BUT it's funny you mention that, Hearty, because my trip here has been such a nightmare! I wrote about it in my journal but basically my best friend of 15 years isn't making the time to see me at all. She wanted me to come down and see her but for some reason she thinks 2 half days is more than enough time. Tonight I had to drop her off before 8 pm after only picking her up in the afternoon because she won't be away from her hubby for more than 8 hours! :dohh: I expressed that it hurt my feelings that I spent hundreds of dollars and flew 1000 miles to see her and she said her husband would never leave her for more than 8 hours and wouldn't do the same to him. And her husband was texting my phone today bugging her to come home! There are a few more details in my journal from last night, and today was no better. It was actually worse. This is the best friend since middle school that I moved to Scotland with, went to college with, was roommates with, and got married a week a part from. But honestly, I am SO grateful for Amber! :hugs: I would have been all alone Tuesday night without her, seriously. I can't figure out what's wrong with my friend. It's so bizzarre. BTW she told me her and husband had sex 4 times in 24 hours recently. They clearly do not have children yet. :rofl: 

I'm sorry, I haven't really read back....no time, just exhausted and need to sleep, but I had to have a look at the Disco thread before bed! :thumbup:

Hearty, how did Delilah end up doing in the bouncer? Alistair used to love sleeping in his in the bathroom while I took long baths. Those days were nice! Hopefully you get some more of that. 

Mel, sorry your little guy is having nightmares, too. :hugs:

Sassy and Round, hope everyone is feeling better soon! :hugs: Happy 3 months, Bryce! And omg, what a big boy with teeth, Zac! 

Lucy, enjoy your day off with Steve tomorrow!


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I am about to break out our humidifier as well. I either have a cold or allergies and this dry air is not helping my throat. I really hope you and Bryce are on the mend soon. Its hard work taking care of a sick baby especially if you are sick yourself. Happy belated 3 months to Bryce!!! The picture of him smiling is precious. 

Amanda- even though she didn't last long in the bouncy it is still a start:thumbup:. I cant imagine how hard it is with the reflux. How long until they normally outgrow it? 

Lucy- enjoy your time with Steve. Hopefully work will pick up for him soon!

Mel- I hope Kash was a good sleeper last night! Penny decided to start her day at 5:30 am this morning:dohh:

Allie- It was my pleasure:D. I responded to you about your friend in your journal. Your right clearly a relationship without children:haha:. I think the most we have dtd in a day is twice . With Penny we have to constantly sneak around and hurry up and get busy when she is either napping or down for the night (sometimes that is part of the fun). Sometimes we are both so exhausted that we will happily trade dtd for a relaxing night on the sofa with a good movie and a beer. 

I would also be down for a Disco meet up! Im probably the same distance Amanda is to Las Vegas and plane ticket are usually pretty reasonable. How fun would it be to have all the Disco girls together living it up in Vegas?!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Allie, I'm glad I didn't tell off the wrong friend! LOL! 

Can't catch up properly as my MIL is visiting. Will post more later.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie, I am sorry your friend is being like that. I can't believe her husband was texting you!! My feelings would be hurt too...and I probably would end up telling her to ef off if it was me lol! 

Kash actually slept all night last night, so that made me happy. I went in his room this morning to wake him up, and again the bum was up in the air and he was sleeping away. Now that the weekend is upon us, I am hoping he sleeps in tomorrow! They always seem to know when it is a sleep in day for you and like to wake up early lol! 

Hope Penny lets you get in a nap today hoping :)


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi girls,
Been lurking at work :)
Sorry! Will catch up properly soon!


----------



## NatoPMT

I darent even go into central London, 3 tube stops away, let alone vegas. 

Everyone come to, er, Holloway. 

sorry dont have time to post properly but last i read hoping put me to shame with her party arrangements and beautiful cake and i LOVE those pics of Alistair and Penny. And vic was in her old work clothes. 

i am now pre-pregnancy weight as of this morning. I have lost 2 stone this year. 7lbs to go for pre-mc weight now. 

mel, what CD are you? I am CD11. 

Poor baby ben - night terrors? how awful!


----------



## hoping:)

Amanda- have a good time with your MIL

Mel-It is so nice when the babies sleep in. I love when they sleep with their butt in the air. I call it the "stink bug" position":haha:

Hi Preggo!

Nato- I'm sure whatever you do for Eloise's 1st birthday will be really special:D I can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures. GO you with your negative 2 stones:thumbup: You always look so beautiful and youthful in your FB pictures! FX this is your lucky cycle!!!

I hope everyone has a great weekend! Tim called to tell me we have to get Penny a new tooth brush because she swirled it around in our toilet:dohh: Little stinker!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I'm so sorry about your friend I just dont understand her and Im so cross shes treating you this way. Her relationship sounds very dependant on each other and quite controlling wtf was her husband doing texting you its very odd. I think I said in your journal but if she treats people like this she'll end up very lonely. Hope you've had a good time with your college friend.

Mel its crazy how babies no when its a lie in day they wake up early but hope kash decides to sleep in for you. It amazes me the position babies sleep in I always was think how can they be comfy but they always seem to peaceful.

Well done Nato on the weight loss.

Hoping have had a lovely day with steve thanks we took benjamin swimming then went off shopping with the intention of getting me a pair of boots and a top but ended up buying a jacket and a puzzle for Benjamin :dohh: We also had lunch out well bought sandwichs and sat outside eating them and met up quickly with steves brother while he was on his lunch break. Benjamin loved having daddy at home all day. Steve got up with Benjamin and let me lie in this morning which was so good :happydance:

We also got Benjamin weighed today he is now 17lbs 14oz (8.14 kg) I'm a bit worried as it means he has dropped down centiles he was just above the 2nd centile but now is just under the 0.4th. He eats well, is very active and happy. He's always been on the low end and is little but I was expecting him to have moved up centiles not down. As steve was with me today we drove up to the drs and I got an appointment to see the baby dr next tuesday, I may be overreacting just a bit concerened I would have talked to my hv but really dont like her so thought it was best to see the dr who I saw about his reflux, shes lovely. I'd normally talk to my mum but shes on holiday steves calm about it but just tells me if I need the reassurance then to speak to the dr. What do you think? Any advice would be great.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh Lucy I can imagine how worrying that is! I'm sure all is fine, maybe he's just petite, you are too right? 
Does he have a good appetite? What does he eat on a regular day? 
He's not walking yet is he? I noticed Poppy's appetite grew loads when she started walking!

Good luck this cycle NATO, and a massive well done for hitting pre preggo weight.

Yuck hoping, that's funny! Has she put anything down the toilet yet? I'm waiting for pops to do that!


----------



## LucyJ

I think he eats really well he has porridge for breakfast a massive bowl then will have a snack mid-morning a biscuit or fruit or breadsticks sometimes all. This morning he had porridge, then a bit later some grapes, half a piece of toast (steves breakfast), 2 breadsticks and a little gingerbread man (one of the organix ones) plus hes drank a whole beaker of water and is on his second. For lunch he'll either have left overs from the previous night or he'll have a sandwich or finger food cheese, cumcumber, bread & butter, or cheese on toast, or bread pizzas as a treat I do a savoury french toast. He'll have a snack in the afternoon as well especially if I have anything when hes teething I'll give him a bit of french bread to munch on, he'll eat grapes, breadsticks, the orangix cheese & herb puffs. For his evening meal I try to do it so he eats what we eat he loves sausages and roasted veg, homemade burgers with veg carrots being his favourite, turkey and peppers, spag bol. Tonight we are having meatballs with mash and veg. Then he'll have 150ml ish of warm milk before bed.

He's not walking yet but is cruising round the furniture and is a climber. He's got a trolley with wooden blocks in and walks with that he also emptys the blocks out and climbs into the trolley and rocks himself across our living room :dohh:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, cheeky boy. It sounds like he ears plenty and all good stuff. Thing is you don't want to load him with higher calorie stuff as then he'll only and that type of food. As long as he's healthy it doesn't matter if he's a bit small!xx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sassy Ive always said hes little but perfect but as he eats well I really thought he would of moved up the centilies but maybe because hes so active he burns it all off. I would describe him as a healthy happy little boy so maybe I should focus on that and not worry about how much he weighs.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Definately Lucy. You never know he may have a huge spurt and then jump up some centiles. Try not to stress.xx


----------



## Allie84

I think Sassy is right Lucy, and he's just petite! Moving down less than 2 percentile points isn't very much anyways and it could just be a difference in full nappies whene he was weighed, etc. Maybe he'd done a big poo, who knows, lol! It sounds like he eats really well and he sounds super active. And as you've reminded me in the past, breast fed babies are generally smaller (even though you've weaned from BF). 

Hoping, OMG about Penny and the toilet. Good thing Tim caught it, though, lol! I ended up doing a Gymboree class Friday morning after you'd suggested it and Alistair loved it though he cried when he had to go under the parachute. 

Nato, well done on the weight loss! :happydance: Best of luck for this cycle. :dust: 

Hi, Amy! Good to see you. Update?!


----------



## Allie84

I had a really traumatizing experience with Alistair yesterday and I'm having a hard time getting over it. :( 

I just got home and we've spent the day in airports and travelling so maybe I'm just weary and emotional, but here's what happened:

Yesterday morning after my crappy trip I was on my way to see my friend which is a 2 hour drive. I was about 40 minutes out of town and had to put on gas. Alistair was asleep but I wanted to go in and get a water, so I put on the gas to fill up the tank and carried Alistair inside in his carrier, fast asleep. When I got back out to the car I was still holding Alistiar in his carrier and I went to pull out of the gas nozzle. It got suck!!!! Gas was spewing everywhere and it I aimed it away from Alsiair but as it was out of control for a second it got him in his carrier. :( It was all over me. The smell was overpowering. I put him in the car and someone that worked there mentioned there was an urgent care/walk in clinic in town. I was worried it may have gotten in his eyes or he may have swallowed it, but he was acting normal and didn't cry, but I'm just really careful. I went in there thinking they would just look him over but the doctor came right out and said drive stright to the emergency room!! 

I had to drive 40 minutes back into town and to the ER, again thinking it would be simple and they would tell me I was overreacting and it would be pretty simple. Intead they got really serious and freaked me out. They took it as a hazmat situation and made me enter through these showers/gas chamber areas. THey wouldn't let me hold Alistiar and two men got into Hazmat gear (bright yellow suits, masks) and they stripped Alistair down and put him in a basket and scrubbed him down while he was screaming. He was so upset he was puking and I couldn't touch him because I wasn't 'sterile.' I could do nothing as he looked at me and criend and the look on his face is haunting me. They rinsed his eyes out for ages and it freaked me the fuck out as well as him. I was singing to him and trying to keep him calm but I couldn't even touch him. It was ages before I got to hold him and wrap him in blankets. He cuddled right in, shaking, and fell right asleep. The doctor came in and said he'd be fine because if he'd swallowed a significant amount he'd be really ill by now. They did a chest xray in case of pulmonary irritation but he was fine. We were there for 5 hours. 

I eventually got up to see my friend at like 830 pm. It was a fittingly crappy way to end my crappy vacation. But I'm just so upset at what I put him through. IT was an accident, but it was my fault. And since he was fine, I feel like I over reacted (as usual) bringing him in and then I made it worse by putting him through the Hazmat thing. Maybe I'm overreacting, but what if he's traumatized for life or something? I've never seen him get so upset he threw up...and I couldn't even touch him... :(


----------



## heart tree

Oh my GOD Allie!!! First off, massive hugs to you and Alistair. You did not overreact! You absolutely did the right thing. What if something was wrong with him and you didn't do anything about it? You would have never forgiven yourself. I see nothing in that story that was your fault. Those pumps are supposed to have safety latches that turn off automatically. It is the fault of the gas station, not you sweetie. I'm practically in tears having read this. I'm shaken by it. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling. Thank god you are both ok! That's the take away from this. You are both fine. Don't question what you could have done differently. You weren't prepared for something like this to happen. Accidents are just that. Accidents. You aren't to blame. Please get lots of snuggles in with him. It will help heal you. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi Amy and Nato!

Will catch up more later after MIL leaves.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and Allie, Alistair won't be traumatized for life. If you abandoned him, that would be a life altering event. But this alone won't do it. He got snuggles from you afterward. That's what he'll imprint in his mind. I honestly think it will stay in your mind longer than his.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh allie that sounds horrific, I'm so so sorry you both had to go through that! Amanda is right it was no well your fault and you did the right thing by taking him to be checked! Him being checked over would have been a lot less traumactic than if he had if got seriously sick! You are an amazing mummy, it was an accident, please don't beat yourself up over it.x


----------



## Sparkly

OMG Allie, that sounds horrendous :hugs: I'm surprised given the seriousness that they just let your drive all over town looking for help :dohh: You did not overreact at all, and I'm sure that Alistair is fine after his Mummy cuddles. xx


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> Oh and Allie, Alistair won't be traumatized for life. If you abandoned him, that would be a life altering event. But this alone won't do it. He got snuggles from you afterward. That's what he'll imprint in his mind. I honestly think it will stay in your mind longer than his.

i completely agree with this - how horrible events leave their marks is by how the baby was cared for by their mummy and how he was comforted when he got to you, and the love you showed him is more important in that respect than the fear he mightve felt at the time. Babies are resilient, but need love and consistent care to be resilient.

i gotta say, im pretty shocked at the procedure of treating and cleaning him - I know he needed to be treated but was what they did completely necessary? It sounds like what happened to ET when the authorities discovered an alien... He's a little boy!!!! Im sure they have their reasons and its done for a purpose but the need for sterility etc...hmm


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Allie you poor thing that sounds horrendous. You didnt overreact and please dont blame yourself it was an accident. Alistair wont be traumastised by it all he'll remember is that mummy was there to cuddle him and keep him safe. Babies are resiliant and remember the love and care they are given which Alistair has lots and lots of on. You are a fantastic mummy just remember that and give your little man lots of snuggles.


----------



## Jaymes

Oh Allie! Hugs. I agree wholeheartedly with all the others. 

:hug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow jaymes, how did you get so pregnant so quickly? :rofl:
How you feeling?xx


----------



## Jaymes

I'm good, exhausted, but good. I have 32 days until I go in to have this boy. He'll be full term in 10 days... Everyone has been asking if I'm ready for this to be over, and I usually just smile and say no... I'll miss being pregnant. This is the absolute LAST time for us, so I am trying to savor every moment. 

I know I don't post much anymore. I do read and think of you guys a lot!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh wow that's so soon, he'll be in your arns before you know it. Any names yet?

I miss being pregnant too :-(


----------



## Jaymes

Yes, he has a name, but DH is very tight lipped about it... Honestly it's been kind of fun not knowing. The kids call him TBD. He's very active all the time. I love to sit and watch my belly. He rolls all the time so it looks like an alien is about to burst through. LOL


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh you should video it! Wow you let dh pick the name? Good for you.x


----------



## yogi77

OMG Allie that sounds horrible, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Sounds crazy!! Like all of the others said, you didn't overreact in any way, anyone would have done the same!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies!!!

First of all Allie oh my god how scary!!! To answer Nato on the overreacting of the docs, actually they did not overreact at all. Gasoline is highly toxic and labeled T4 which is the highest ranking of toxicity in the industry. This is the reason why they now dont have employees pumping your gas and its all self service, to limit exposure. So the doctors were very correct in taking all these measures. You did great by taking him in and im sure he wont remember a thing.

I spent a great week in Paris. The conference was quite interesting but the best part was that it was a mini holiday for me and Alex. We spent alot of quality time together and had some great food and wine. I ate way too much cheese and foie gras (Nato and Hearty dont hate me lol!!!) and came back with a couple nasty pounds added to my thighs! Paris is sooooo expensive, im so glad it was all expenses paid! A small espresso was like 4 euro and a small bottled water was like 3 euro!! They must make alot of money over there to be able to go out. 

One thing that is nagging at me is that i was ovulating while there and we werent very careful (blame the wine) and im scared i might be preggo...Im scared cause of all the unpasturised cheese i ate, the pates, the rare fillets and the very rare tartare i had several times. God i hope im not up the duff!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Paris sounds amazing, glad you and Alex got to spend some quality time together and that it was all expenses paid!

Ahhh, don't worry sweets, if you did fall preggo it would have been way to early to affect bubba. Wow how romantic if you had concerned, you'd have to call baby Paris.x


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky glad you had a good time and it was all expenses paid. Must of been lovely to have some time away with Alex. I think you'll be alright as anything you would of eaten would be to early to effect lo if you were pregnant try not to worry. 

:hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- it sounds like you had a lovely Friday hanging with your boys. I always do that go shopping with the intention of picking up something specific but end up with some things for Penny instead:dohh:. Im sure there is nothing to worry about with Bens weight. Like you said he is happy and healthy and may just be on the petite side for the time being. It sounds like he is a good little eater :thumbup:

Sassy- nothing down the toilet yet. Now we have to make sure all the bathroom doors are closed so hopefully no more toilet incidents

Allie-Oh my gosh! I completely agree with what the other girls said. I cant believe the traumatizing event you and Alistair had to go through. They way you described it sounds horrifying and you did the right thing taking him in to the ER you can never be to cautious when it comes to things like that. Like Amanda said, they are supposed to have safety latches on the pumps so please dont blame yourself. Im really glad you are both ok:hugs:

Im glad you guys enjoyed the Gymboree class. I really like that place much better than the Little Gym. Penny loved the parachute but cried when we put them on the bouncy log. 

Jaymes- you are so close! Im glad you are trying to savor every moment. Are the kids getting excited to meet their little brother? So cute they call him TBD:haha:

Vicky- your trip to Paris sounds heavenly. Im sure it is a spectacular place to have some alone time with your hubby. I too had a mini pregnancy scare when I couldnt locate my IUD strings and had an iffy pregnancy test. If you are preggo Im sure all that unfriendly baby food will be fine since you would still be so early on and the baby would be getting nutrients from the yolk sac at this point

AFM- we had a relaxing weekend hanging around the house. Penny helped me put away dishes yesterday and would drop all the silverware in the appropriate drawers (with my guidance) but if I handed her one of her baby spoons she would lick it before putting it away. :haha:

I leave to go to North Carolina in a few days and I am already dreading being away from Tim and Penny. I hope my time there flies by.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone! I feel better reading your comments (as usual). It was hard being there alone....I wished Alex were there! He's good in situations like that. It puts some perspective on how I'm prone to complaining about him a lot. Alistair is back at daycare this morning and that makes me a little sad as it was wonderful being with him 24/7 for a week! But, I know it's good to get him back into his routine. 


What's bringing you to North Carolina, Amber? Sounds kind of exciting! I'm sure your time will fly by...I find that any time I'm away from home, it flies by! Penny helping you out with dishes sounds so adorable btw!! 

Vicky, Paris sounds amazing!! And all expenses paid!! Get you!! That's so cool. I'm glad you had some romance as well....how can you not, in Paris?! As the others have said, no worries whatsoever if you fell pregnant as the baby isn't affected by anything you do right now...he/she would just be a little fertilized egg right about now. Oooh, I hope you are pregnant (if you hope you're pregnant lol). 

Jaymes, you're a bigger person than I am, I could NEVER put 100% trust in anyone else to name my baby, even Alex lol! It is kind of exciting to wait and see though, I bet. You are getting so close!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> First of all Allie oh my god how scary!!! To answer Nato on the overreacting of the docs, actually they did not overreact at all. Gasoline is highly toxic and labeled T4 which is the highest ranking of toxicity in the industry. This is the reason why they now dont have employees pumping your gas and its all self service, to limit exposure. So the doctors were very correct in taking all these measures. You did great by taking him in and im sure he wont remember a thing.
> 
> I spent a great week in Paris. The conference was quite interesting but the best part was that it was a mini holiday for me and Alex. We spent alot of quality time together and had some great food and wine. I ate way too much cheese and foie gras (Nato and Hearty dont hate me lol!!!) and came back with a couple nasty pounds added to my thighs! Paris is sooooo expensive, im so glad it was all expenses paid! A small espresso was like 4 euro and a small bottled water was like 3 euro!! They must make alot of money over there to be able to go out.
> 
> One thing that is nagging at me is that i was ovulating while there and we werent very careful (blame the wine) and im scared i might be preggo...Im scared cause of all the unpasturised cheese i ate, the pates, the rare fillets and the very rare tartare i had several times. God i hope im not up the duff!!!!

it was more the holding allie back from being with her baby that I was questioning...saying it needed to be sterile? 

sorry, im on holiday, so again cant answer everyone but people do all sorts before they know they are pregnant and everything is fine, ooOOooo whens af due? 

glad youre feeling better allie

gotta go xx


----------



## Jaymes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THVaPKbhlFM

This is a small sample of what I try to sleep through every night! LOL! LOVE every minute of it! He starts at about 20 seconds.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Allie, that is traumatic for sure! :hugs: I hope you are feeling a little better about it now. It was an accident and you are not at fault. You did the best to try and protect him. It could have been worse, so look at it that way. I would have been bawling my eyes out if I heard Kash crying like that and me not being able to console him. Huge hugs!!!

Nato - I am only 5 days post ovulation....I hate this two week waiting period!!! I plan on testing early this weekend because I can't wait until the 3rd to do it lol!


----------



## msarkozi

oh and Jaymes, you are BRAVE for letting dh pick the name lol! Gord suggests a lot of names, and I tell him no on almost all of them! He is really stuck on Keon for a boy, and there is just no way I am having that at all! There is only one name he suggested that I really like - Brandt


----------



## LucyJ

Love the video jaymes Ive got video of Benjamin its wonderful to have. One of the things that amazed me the most after having Benjamin was watching him in his crib in hospital after he had been born it was late in the evening the and movements he made were the exact same when he was inside me it was so strange watching him thinking wow so thats what you were doing!

Mel I told Steve I got the final say on names he used to come out with so many names that I was like no no no sometimes I think he suggested names he knew I wouldnt like just to wind me up. We have a name picked out for a little girl (if we have one) but I dont know what we'd call a little boy if we had another one as Benjamin was the only name we agreed on I love the name Harry but steve doesnt Ive got plenty of time to work on him :haha:


----------



## Jaymes

You can see it? I've been trying to fix it on my computer thinking the link was broken...


----------



## msarkozi

you take a beating Jaymes, lol! 

lol Luce! I think Gord does the same thing. I find it is impossible to find a name we both agree on. We had one for a girl as well, but now I find we are starting to look away from it for something else.


----------



## vickyd

Yeah ur right, there was some overeacting there 
Unles she was wearing gastsoaked clothes lol!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hello ladies, just popping in to say Hi! 

Sorry it's been so long. I am back working pretty much full time now and just never seem to get any time to properly reply to things. I'm always just facebooking on the go.

Luca is brilliant. He is bloody hard work - very active and has quite a strong will but not in a negative way at all - he is funny, charming, affectionate (on his terms) and just such a joy to be around most of the time.

To all those TTCing for number 2 - you're bloody insane.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Allie - what a trauma. I literally don't know what I would do if Luca was taken away from me like that and was that upset. No wonder you're shaken up. He won't remember it though, and in time you'll realise that you definitely did the right thing xx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: 

Its been quite how is everyone.

Ive had a horrid week so far mon night I woke up not feeling to good a couple hrs later I was up throwing up Im very rarely sick (thank goodness as it panics me) steve was up with me as well keeping me calm while I threw up we didnt hear a peep out of Benjamin apart from a slight whinge which lasted seconds he then woke up at half 6 steve went into get him and he said there was sick everywhere. It really scared me knowing that he had been so sick without us knowing. Steve stripped him down cleaned him up gave him to me then stipped his bed put everything to soak. Benjamin then curled up and slept with us till 10:15am!! Steve took the day off he only had a couple of jobs to do for a friend which arent urgent he'll do at the weekend instead to look after us thank goodness I was no good to anyone couldnt eat had a fever. Luckily Benjamin perked up and was back to normal although hes sleeping more than normal. I feel better today very tired and weak but able to eat just steve hasnt felt well so has been at home. Hoping we are all over the worst of it and our week will get better.

On a plus side Benjamin is doing really well hes such a cutie but a cheeky monkey I think he thinks flashing that gorgeous smiles of his will get him away with anything :haha: hes probably right. Hes so inquistive and his speech is really coming on his lastest word is dog which is very cute he signs it as well although he hasnt quite understood that not all fluffy things are dogs we had monsters inc on and he kept saying dog when the sully (the blue one) was on screen) bless him. Im finding the sing and sign classes we do are great he loves them and has become so confident we went on monday lunch time and he was a right little show off signing where, more, eat, dog. A lot of the little ones we were with last term have moved up to stage 2 so theres lots of new babies who are younger than Benjamin he kept going up to babies and trying to stroke their heads or lie down on his tummy to look at them and chat, it was so sweet especially as its very rare for Benjamin to be one of the biggest at groups. Love my little boy.


----------



## msarkozi

:hi: Luce! I hope you are all feeling better!

They are trying to bring in a signing class to town here at some point, and so I am going to take Kash to it. He signs "more" all the time, but that's the only one that he was taught at daycare, and I don't know any sign language to have taught him anything else. I am really looking forward to it. 

My week has been ok so far. Trying to get through the 2ww so I can test....thinking about testing on Sunday maybe.....

Last night was community night here, so I took Kash down and checked out all the different booths. We got quite a bit of free stuff as well. One of my friends is on the volunteer fire department, and so he took Kash into the fire truck to show him everything. He really enjoyed that. 

I am taking tomorrow off of work, which I am really looking forward to. I am having a Sunset Gourmet party at my house in the evening (it's various food products - very yummy stuff), and so I figure it will be a lot easier for me to prep food while Kash is at daycare, as well as clean my house before people come over :haha:

Saturday I am taking a fondant cake decorating class. A lady is coming from 4 hours away to teach this class. I am really looking forward to it...especially since I get to take the cake home with me and stuff my face with it :haha:


----------



## Jaymes

Did everyone drop off the earth?

I've just been accused of picking on my MIL by my DH... I won't go into details, but my feelings are a bit hurt as my intentions were helpful, I was not trying to pick.

As of Thursday I will officially be full term!! I am still very nervous as my C-Section date I thought I had booked was in fact never booked, so I do not have a date scheduled. ARG!
Baby Boy is SUPER active and I've been having random contractions, I don't know if it is due to him being so active, or he is being active because of all the squeezes he's been getting! I actually felt a foot last night while he was getting crazy in there! Tried to take a picture, but I may just be too fat to get one like this!
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ouT4LKzmzcc/SeBKjgmSbGI/AAAAAAAAAws/DsNA4FDySKY/s400/baby+foot+preg+belly.bmp


----------



## msarkozi

is that you in the picture Jaymes? That is an amazing picture! I was definitely too fat to ever get one like that lol! 

I'm sorry your feelings were hurt :(

And yes, I do think everyone dropped off lol! I checked in over the weekend, but there was no updates from anyone. 

so the :witch: showed up and got me...early too!! ugh! here's to starting all over again this month


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- that sounds rough. I hope you and Ben are feeling better:hugs:

Mel- how did your party go? Your weekend sounds like it was fun. I would love to take a cake decorating class! Sorry the witch got you... my fingers are firmly crossed for you this month:thumbup:

Jaymes- sorry you were scolded for picking on your MIL. I can't believe you are in the home stretch! You better schedule your c-section ASAP! I would have loved to get a picture like that... it is amazing!!!


AFM- I got back from my business trip and couldn&#8217;t have been more happy to see my little family waiting for me. Penny and Tim were smiling from ear to ear and wrapped me in a big hug. Tim was exhausted from having baby duty all to himself for a few days so as soon as I got off the plane he thanked me for all that I do because he could never be a parent alone. Penny seemed to change so much during the time I was away. She seems more independent and has added a few more words to her vocabulary. We swear she can now say &#8220;go&#8221; and a version of &#8220;kitty cat.&#8221; She will also be walking in no time. Just in the past week she has gone from standing on her own to standing on her own and squatting to pick up our ipads off the ground. It amazes me that she can not only hold herself up but also another object!


----------



## Jaymes

Haha! No, that is definitely NOT a picture of my belly! I have way more stretch marks than that, and I am quite a bit rounder all over! 

Mel - Sorry the witch got you. 

Amber - I always feel like new milestones are bittersweet!


----------



## LucyJ

I'm here and feeling loads better we all came down with a virus as well as this bug so we've had a very quite weekend feeling sorry for ourselves. Benjamin has been a bit off his food which worries me as he already so little but thankfully he is eating again. I took him to the dr and she thinks that is probably because we had to age correct when we weighed up till he was one and now we arent but she came gave him a full check measured him, listened to his chest felt his belly and has no concerns which is such a relief. She was so lovely and said I did the right thing to bring him I have to weigh him again in 2 weeks and as long as he follows his line shes not worried but if he drops again I have to take him back or if we have any concerns then to go back to see her. She said shes more than happy to see us but that hes a happy lovely little lad so at the moment she doesnt have any worries. :happydance:

Jaymes thats an amazing pic. I'm sorry about your mil and dh hope you are ok. When will you know about a date for your c-section? I cant believe you are nearly full term its gone so quickly.

Mel sorry the :witch: got you. Did you have a good weekend? I'd love to do a cake class to sounds likes lots of fun. The signing classes are great I cant praise them enough.

Hoping Penny sounds so cute I bet that was a great feeling to get home to them. Everytime I think Benjamins going to start walking he doesnt he hardly holds on now but hasnt got the confidence to let go and if you hold him up to get him to stand he just lifts his legs up to bounce :dohh: Hes saying dog and duck now and where everything is where. He says bye bye then blows kisses which is so damn cute.

It has been very quite in here hope everyone is alright.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

Sorry, I've not had internet for a long time! We moved on Thursday into our new place. We actually STILL don't have internet but I'm at work so having a cheeky peek at BnB! ;) 

Lucy, you poor thing! I hope you're feeling much, much better. Benjamin too. I hope you had a good weekend free of sickness.

Mel, sorry about the :witch:! How was your DTD frequency this month? If Alex and I start TTC that's going to be my major downfall. We never have time to have sex! Anyways, sounds like an amazing weekend! You are quite the little baker, I love it. I want to start signging with Alistair as well. So far we're working on: more, all done, milk and mommy and daddy. If you Google it you can get a few pages with good signs.

Jaymes, sorry your feelings were hurt by DH. In-laws are such a touchy subject, I swear! Congrats on being so close to full term. Did you get your section date booked today? 

Amber, did you have a good trip? It's pretty cool that Tim got to see firsthand what baby duty is like fulltime! And go Penny, that's wonderful that she can squat and go to standing. You're right, next step is walking! 

Well I better get back to it. Maybe I'll find time for journals at some point this week. I miss the internet!


----------



## msarkozi

way to go Penny :) That is nice that Tim recognizes how exhausting parenting is. I wish Gord would realize that one day, as I do absolutely everything and have since day 1. 

awe, hope you are feeling better Luce, and Benjamin too! Glad they don't see any concerns with him either. 

We only dtd twice close to ovulation. One was about 4-5 days before, and then once a couple days before. It's honestly so hard for me to get Gord to put out....he always complains about being sore or tired. I refuse to beg for it, and if he isn't willing to put in the effort, then it might take a long time to conceive the next one. 

The party went great. I had a bunch of people show up, so I was a little shocked. Usually everyone says they are coming and then they don't show up (one of my pet peeves for sure). I am closing the party off tomorrow, so then I will see how much free product I get. But the food was amazing!! 

The cake decorating class was good, but I am not sure it was worth $100! We didn't get to bake the cake. We just levelled it so it wasn't rounded, then dirty iced it with buttercream....then we rolled our fondant and decorated it however we wanted. I was quite proud of my cake. And I am definitely enjoying eating it.....my diet might disagree though lol! 

oh Allie, I never even thought about googling them! Good idea :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







cake.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 5









cake2.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Im glad your guys are back to normal after your rough weekend. It is also good to know your doctor has know concerns about Bens growth. Ben is sure adding to his vocabulary. I love that he can blow kisses too cute!

Allie- Yay for moving into your new home! Dont feel guilty about logging in at work because I do it all the time.:haha: In fact Im at work now and can only find the time to post here when I am working. It is pretty exciting about the standing. She has been squatting and standing for a while its the being able to bend over and pick up heavy items and then stand up while holding them that amazes me! My trip was amazing. Very inspiring and makes me excited about what our future holds

Mel- The cake looks beautiful!!! I hope your hubby gets on board and starts putting out! Tim actually does a little more than half of the parenting because he works 30 hours and I work 40. I was very lucky that he has done his fare share since Penny was born. 

I also forgot to mention... Tim said the 1st day Penny didnt seem to notice I was gone but by the second day she was crawling around the house knocking on closed doors saying "mom/mum". I missed my little monster so so much!


----------



## msarkozi

I log in all the time too from work :haha: I find it's where I actually have the time to go and do it! 

That is so cute! Did it break Tim's heart to hear Penny doing that? 

It actually broke my heart a little bit this morning when I dropped Kash off at daycare. He is always the first one there, as I have to leave for work by 7:30am, so he is there by 7:15am. Well this morning, his teacher had set up a train track for him to play with, and as soon as he seen it he was in heaven! I went over to see it with him and when I was leaving, he wouldn't give me a hug or kiss, not even a wave goodbye. He didn't even look at me when I left.......he traded me in for trains! lol! At least I know he will be excited when he sees his Christmas gift - thomas trains and a train track table


----------



## LucyJ

Mel your cake is beautiful :thumbup:

Allie whats your new place like? How are you and Alex? Feeling loads better thanks we got over the sickness then had a virus over the weekend but all seems a lot better.

Hoping thats so sweet that penny was looking for you I think hearing your little one call you mama is the best sound in the world. Benjamin's speech is really coming on I think hes saying book too he'll find a book and bring it over to us well he slides it across the room and say what sounds like book. Hes becoming such a little character I love seeing how is personality is developing he makes me smile every day :cloud9:


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- I think it did a little he said it was very lonely not having me there. How sad you didnt get a kiss or hug good bye! Im sure when you pick him up from day care he will more than make it up to you. It certainly sounds like he is going to love his Christmas present. It made me a little sad when I got off the plane because at first Penny was so exited to see me and gave me a hug but after that she was ready to jump back into her daddys arms. 

Lucy- its amazing how much they change in the 1st year. This time last year Ben was a helpless little new born and Penny was still cozy in my tummy and now they are talking and getting into mischief! I cant wait to see their personalities shine even brighter this next year!


----------



## msarkozi

awe :( That does make a person sad for sure. When I picked up Kash last night, he didn't want to leave. I had to chase after him to get him to come home with me. This morning, I had extra time so I was sitting there with him and his teacher talking, and all of a sudden he waved bye to me!! I was like I guess I am going now lol!


----------



## Jaymes

Lex does that to me too... Funny and sad all rolled into one! I love when she is ready to go home with me, but I also love when she is having fun and doesn't want to leave! 

We had to make the decision to put our puppy down this week. Her health is really declining. The tumor is getting larger and she seems to be in a lot of pain. I've scheduled it for Thursday afternoon. Here is a video my DS took this am, he is pretty broken about it. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNRNt4eHMDU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LucyJ

Mel sorry I missed your post aww bless kash I guess thats boys for you more interested in trains :haha: The last time we saw my mum she was holding Benjamin and I said bye bye and he waved bye bye to me and looked pretty put out when I didnt go & took him off my mum, he loves his Grammy. There so funny. 

Amber you are right its amazing when you think about it how far they've come I wonder what they'll both be up to next year.

Jaymes :hugs: I know how hard that must be for you all but if her health is declining its the kindest thing to do but such a hard choice to make. How old is she? You've given her a happy and wonderful home.


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- yep. pretty sad:nope: I just keep telling myself at least she and Tim have a good relationship. She loves playing with her daddy and he has so much fun with her as well. He is a big kid himself so they are good little play mates:haha: I guess she is already turning into a daddy's girl. sigh. She does still choose me when she needs to be comforted or have any of her basic needs met. 

Jaymes- I'm so sorry. I know how much she meant to you being your "1st baby" and all. Its hard but she gave you all some really good memories and will no longer be in pain:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Jaymes...I'm so sorry :(

Luce - that is funny! they sure are funny little things....always good for a laugh :)

oh I bet Penny will have daddy wrapped for sure. I think girls learn that as soon as they are born lol! It's funny because I always told Gord that Kash would be a mama's boy (as that's how it usually is), and he totally is.....unless dad has food of course lol!


----------



## Jaymes

My DH is a total numbers guy... Last night we were lying in bed talking about memories of Pluto, when out of the blue he says "Thursday we'll have had Plu for 12 years and 12 days..." It took me about 10 minutes to process that, but then I had to ask him how he knew and how on earth he remembered the exact date we'd gotten her. His reply was "dunno, that's just the way I think I guess.." Is there any significance in the number 12?

Thanks for all the comments. It has been hard, she was our first baby, and for awhile I was in the mindframe that we wouldn't put a family member down for something like this... but then I came to realize that any more surgeries would give her a few more months at best, and most likely only cause her more pain. It hurts my heart, but I think I'd make the same choice for myself, I wouldn't want my last days to be more plentiful if I couldn't enjoy them.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh jaymes I'm so sorry :-(

Hi girls, sorry ive not popped in! Now back at the in-laws and life sucks!! I hate this bloody situation! I have no idea when/if we'll move to the house together! I'm stressed!
Kids are okay, had to take pops to a&e yesterday after a bad fall got had swelled massively and was black from brushing, it's not broken though thank god! Zac's sleeping terribly and I hope it pasts quickly, I need my energy!x


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes so sorry you have to say goodbye to pluto.... I cant imagine how you are feeling! I sometimes think about having to make such a decision for Popi and i cant stop crying...

Sass my heart goes out to you...Living with the inlaws is terrible and the 6 months i did it was the worst time of my life. Hope you get sorted as quickly as possible...Oh and poor pops!! Hero has had her share of A&E visits too and everytime is just as scary as the first...

AFM, things are really stressful in Greece. They keep increasing tax and making salary cuts everywhere but at the same time everything gets more expensive. Come the end of the month we are broke and i fish around for change for bus fare. Although my pay hasnt been cut yet im worried its only a matter of time as this week they management lowered the overtime pay by 25%. I never got paid for overtime anyway so it doesnt affect me but i keep worrying that they will implement more cuts. Im tired of worrying about money all the time...


----------



## Dazed

Jaymes - I'm so sorry hun. My heart goes out to you and your family. I think it has to be the second hardest thing in life to let an beloved pet go.

Vicky - God dammit! You should just move honestly. I don't think its going to get better anytime soon. I would love to visit greece, but now I just keep thinking its a bad idea with everything going on over their. BTW - loved the FB post of the government wanker.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed dont worry about visiting Greece, its safe although you might walk all the way up to the acropolis and find it closed due to some strike. Go to the islands, you wont notice anything there lol!!

Everyday i think about moving and everyday i say, hang in there a bit longer. Im so torn and cant make up my mind on whats the best choice of action. I hate living in this uncertainty but i guess im not strong enough to just pack up and go.....


----------



## Dazed

For me, the uncertainty would be enought to move. Especially if it has the potential to change how your family copes.


----------



## vickyd

You are definately right Dazed. However, i think my hesitation to move again stems from the fact that up until know every 10 years i moved to another country. It was always hard and right when i was feeling settled i had to do it all over again. Obviously if things carry on like this much longer i wont have a choice i guess....


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry about your situation Sassy! I hope it goes quickly for you and everyone is able to get along for the time being. Glad Poppy is ok, and I hope Zac starts sleeping better for you. 

How you doing today Jaymes? :hugs:

Vicky - that would be very stressful. I understand too about wanting to try and stick it out and not move...only if you have to kind of thing. Canada is a great choice though :haha:


----------



## Jaymes

It's been a rough day. I ended up calling the vet yesterday and asking if we should reschedule for yesterday. He agreed that with her having breathing issues and a rattle in her chest it was for the best. So we ended up saying goodbye last night.

I've been walking around kind of lost, feeling sad and then remembering why and tearing up...

I had my Dr appt today. Still no date for my section. Sigh...


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky so sorry you are having to live in such unsettled scary times it must be hard not knowing whats going to happen. Worry about money take it out of you Steves had a lull in work and its scary not knowing whether he'll have work next week or not sometimes I hate him being self employed at theres no real security. Hope your pay doesnt change. :hugs:

Sassy hope poppys is ok and things at the inlaws arent to bad, hopfully it will go quickly for you.

Jaymes :hugs:

Dazed how are you?

Benjamin has 7 teeth only thought he had 5 I was tipping him upside down yesterday and noticed to little teeth just poking through at the top either side knew one had come through at the front but not the side ones towards the back poor little boy no matter his sleep as been off and hes not been eating much the last few days. His appitite is back and hes much happier :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

Oh Jaymes. I'm so sorry hun. :cry:



LucyJ said:


> Dazed how are you?

I'm good most days. Hormones are getting the best of me this cycle. Feeling kinda lonely lately, but again, I think its the hormones. 

I just want you all to know that I am always cheering you on and I actually stalk daily. Just occasionally keeping up with my journal and stalking away.


----------



## Sparkly

So sorry about your furbaby Jaymie :hugs: The video made me well up, she was obviously in pain, but not an easy decision to make xxx

Hope everyone else is well :kiss:


----------



## heart tree

Jaymie, I couldn't even watch the video. And that picture is tearing my heart apart. I'm so sorry sweetie. That's the most loving decision you could have made, but the hardest one too. :hugs:

Sass, I can't imagine living with the in-laws. Full stop. Never mind doing it with 2 babies. My hat goes off to you. 

Vicky, California is really nice! I wouldn't want to move either. Especially since you are settled and near your family. It sounds like a scary time to be living there economically speaking. I hope your job stays in tact. The good news is that you are well versed in English and maybe Spanish? You have your Ph.D. You are a valuable asset. If you lost your job, I bet it wouldn't be hard to find another one... in California.

Dazed, I'm cheering you on too babe! Sorry I don't have more time for journals right now. I hope those hormones start cooperating and help make a baby.

Sparkly, I'm just seeing your ticker. Embryo transfer??? :shock: I need to check out your journal. How exciting!

Good news on the teeth Lucy! Even better news that he is feeling better. I hope you are too. That illness you had sounded horrible. 

Oh damn, the baby is awake from her 5 minute nap! Gotta run!

Hey to everyone else!


----------



## Jaymes

My son was talking about it in the car tonight... Why is it he never wants to talk unless I'm driving? I had to tell him that it wasn't a good time to talk about it, even though I know he needs to. I just can't do it while driving.

I finally got my date!! I'm scheduled for the 24th! Yayayay!


----------



## heart tree

I saw a research study done about communication. They had 2 chairs in an empty room. They put 2 male friends in the room and told them to chat. They did the same with females. Males almost always put their chairs side by side. Females almost always put their chairs facing each other. I think it may be some primal insticlnct. For males, facing each other indicates a threat. Maybe that's why bein in the car feels so non threatening. 

Yay for the 24th!!


----------



## Jaymes

heart tree said:


> I saw a research study done about communication. They had 2 chairs in an empty room. They put 2 male friends in the room and told them to chat. They did the same with females. Males almost always put their chairs side by side. Females almost always put their chairs facing each other. I think it may be some primal insticlnct. For males, facing each other indicates a threat. Maybe that's why bein in the car feels so non threatening.
> 
> Yay for the 24th!!

Never would've thought of that! Definitely interesting. 

I'm thinking I will not last till the 24th. I was nursing Lex this morning, and had about 12 in 45 minutes... Then TMI

Spoiler
lost a big chunk of mucous plug.
.
I'll be surprised if I don't end up with an emergency c-section before then. I'm trying to take it easy and not nurse more than once a day.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow exciting times jaymes.xx


----------



## Sparkly

Jaymes said:


> My son was talking about it in the car tonight... Why is it he never wants to talk unless I'm driving? I had to tell him that it wasn't a good time to talk about it, even though I know he needs to. I just can't do it while driving.
> 
> I finally got my date!! I'm scheduled for the 24th! Yayayay!


I had my best in depth chats with Ben as he was growing up whilst I was driving and he was sat next to me, boys find it easier to open up this way....that and walking side by side, Hearty has a point, I think they feel less threatened. I'm glad you've got a date at last hun :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Nothing happened yesterday... I'm still here. Waiting. Somewhat patiently. 

Sigh.


----------



## heart tree

Waiting with you Jaymie. It will happen, I promise!

Had our first family outing yesterday. A bunch of friends rented a house on the Russian River. It's a vacation place that people go in Northern California. We usually rent houses right on the river and cook food, drink, sit in the sun, swim. It's great fun. This year we weren't able to stay the weekend since the baby is still so young. We drove up for the day. It's about a 2 hour drive. She slept the entire way both ways. It was so much fun to show off my baby to friends who haven't met her. There were two other friends who had girls in 2012 as well. We took a bunch of mom/baby pictures. It felt amazing to be on that side of it instead of running to the bathroom to cry. Delilah was a delight. She charmed everyone with her smiles and good behavior. I had 3 glasses of wine. I wonder if that's why the baby has been napping for over 2 hours now. Maybe a little hangover!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sounds like a lovely day amanda, I'm glad delilah was such a delight.

I'm okay, just plodding along counting down the weeks until we move! Busying myself buying stuff for the new house.x


----------



## Round2

Jaymie, I'm so sorry, what a hard thing to be going through right now. Glad to hear you have a section date. Hopefully this new little one will help you all move on.

Sparkly, I totally agree about the car thing. My step son is 14 years old and the only time he talks about anything is in the car back and forth to his mom's house.

Sassy, hopefully not too much longer for you. You have to post some pics of your new place.

Hearty, congrats on your first family outing. So happy to see you getting out and enjoying your little girl.

AFM, it's Thanksgiving weekend here so we've been relaxing and stuffing our faces with food. Bryce has been pretty colicky lately, but we're finding ways to keep him happy....mostly walking and spending time outside keeps him happy. Other than that, all is well. I'm finding it so hard to post these days, I'm always reading and thinking of you all.


----------



## Jaymes

Happy Thanksgiving Round and all our Canadian friends!!! I wish I could be stuffing my face, oh wait, I have been for awhile now!

2 weeks 2 days&#8253;&#8253; Not ready and yet...


----------



## LucyJ

Happy thanksgiving round relaxing and stuffing your faces with food sounds like a great way the spend the weekend. Enjoy your family time. Aww hope Bryce colick eases for him soon.

Amanda what a lovey update and yay to a family outing sounds like you had a wonderful day with your beautiful girl.

Jaymes thinking of you thats good you've got a csection date booked how do you feel? Are you ready? So exicted for you.

Afm: we went to my parents at the weekend and had a wonderful time they had just got back from holiday and it was great to see them. Steves got work this week which is great news so Benjamin and I are getting back into our routine.


----------



## Allie84

That's interesting about the car and the side to side communication.

Hearty, glad you had a great day! It sounds really lovely and Delilah sounds like such a sweetheart. How's BFing going these days? How's life in general? How long do you have maternity leave?

Sassy, buying house stuff is so much fun! 

Lucy, glad you had a fun weekend. :)

Round, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!! I'm glad you had a festive weekend. Sorry about the colic...that stage ought to be ending soon, right?

AFM, London-area Disco girls get ready because I'm thisclose to buying plane tickets for Scotland in December and I've convinced Alex this time to spend a few days in London. Yay!!!


----------



## Jaymes

I'm so not ready!!! Here is a video of crazy baby from today..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyj4ioE3ZHA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## msarkozi

such an active baby; love watching those videos :)

I am busy preparing Thanksgiving dinner today for 20 people. Gord has a big mouth and invited about 12 extra people without telling me (until later), and 4 of the original people invited backed out.....it's too bad, but at least we will still have other friends and family to celebrate with. 

We had Thanksgiving dinner over at a friends house on Saturday as well. It's been a crazy weekend so far. I am looking forward to going back to work tomorrow just to get some rest lol

Hope everyone else is doing well, and Happy Thanksgiving to all the other Canadians :)


----------



## yogi77

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadian disco girls! I've been stuffing my face for 2 weeks now as the in-laws are visiting and we were just on a big trip up to my brother-in-laws house about 15 hour drive to see his family. It was a great trip. 

I have my first maternity appt tomorrow but I won't get an ultrasound. And I think it might be too early to hear anything on a Doppler which is too bad! I want to see or hear something so badly lol. I ordered a Doppler off of eBay so I hope it arrives soon. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## msarkozi

Good Luck at your appointment today Yogi :)


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- It all sounds very stressful. I cant imagine all the uncertainty and how scary it must be. Take care and I know you will make the best decision for you and your family.:hugs: 

Jaymes- that is a very sweet picture of your family. You can tell your dog was very loved. I hope your little guy hangs in there until his scheduled date but if he comes now he will be nice and ready. Not long to go now!

Lucy- I love that these babies continue to surprise us! I cant believe 2 new teeth went unnoticed I guess Ben was such a trooper and didnt make a peep about the discomfort. Im glad to hear you are back on your routine and Steve is busy with work

Dazed- it is good to see you on the thread. I am cheering you on as well:thumbup:

Sparkly- Its good to see you in here as well! I didnt see the embryo transfer info either I will have to go look in your journal! So exciting!

Hearty- It sounds like your day trip was a blast. It is so much fun showing off your baby

Sassy- I hope the time with the in-laws flies by!

Round- Im jealous you are already stuffing your face at Thanksgiving! I cant wait for ours next month!!! Its good you have found ways to cope with colic and keep your little man happy. 

Allie- Im so jealous of your London adventure and your chance to meet some of the other girls! Take lots of pictures!

Mel- you are very ambitious taking on Thanksgiving for 20 people. Im sure it turned out wonderful if your cooking is as good as your cake decorating skills!

Yogi- I cant believe you are already approaching 10 weeks! Does this pregnancy feel like it is flying by compared to your 1st?

AFM- This weekend we took Penny to a fall festival and had a blast! Penny got to go on her 1st ever hay ride, barrel ride and corn maze. She also go licked by a baby calf, had her face painted and jumped in a big bounce house:D


----------



## Jaymes

I love festivals!!! We went to one this weekend! The kiddos had fun, Lexi had her first kettle corn and :blush: cotton candy! She LOVED it!!! now she's been walking around saying "cany, mooah" Super cute, but when I tell her not right now she throws a good fit! I think this halloween will be hard, as she now nows what sweets are and knows she LOVES them!!


----------



## msarkozi

I am thinking the same thing with Kash! Last year we gave away all of his candy, but this year it won't be as easy since he has developed a taste for them :/

The festivals sound like a lot of fun and made for a great weekend. 

Today we have a bit of snow falling, so now I am in the Christmas mood :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh I'm so jealous of all the amazing things you do over there! Your celebrations of anything are always 1000x better than ours!

Poppy's never had sweets! Strict mummy's don't allow :rofl:

The in-laws is fine! Saved 2.5k this month so that's gotta be worth it right! I want lots done to the new house so at least now we can afford it! First stop a nice wide front door to fit my huge double buggy through!!


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly so excited for you!!! Must keep up with journals dammit!

Hero isnt given sweets either, the most she has is a greek tradional cookie which is made with olive oil and cinnamon but hardly any sugar. Im more afraid of the sugar making her more hyper than the healthy eating aspect haha!!!!

Hearty im so happy you and Delilah has such a fun family outing! How is the reflux?
I would love to live in California but from my small research into jobs in the US i realised that most chemical plants are in the middle of nowhere. I found one job that im pretty sure i would get and its in Naugatuck Ct. seems like a small town, looks nice although probably very boring. Im gonna give it until summer 2013 and if things dont seem like they are picking up i will start sending applications.


----------



## yogi77

hoping:) said:


> Yogi- I cant believe you are already approaching 10 weeks! Does this pregnancy feel like it is flying by compared to your 1st?

It is going by faster than last time but still feels like its dragging because we want to share the news!

My appt was good yesterday but just the usual medical and family history stuff and the physical. The dr didn't use the Doppler in case it was too early to hear anything. She did ask if I wanted a dating confirmation ultrasound so I said YES now I don't have to wait until 20 weeks!!! And it's scheduled for this afternoon at 3:15!!! I'm so excited and of course a little anxious. Just hope I see a healthy heartbeat! 

Mel, how did your dinner for 20 go??


----------



## msarkozi

awe that is great Yogi! So excited for you to have the ultrasound :)

The dinner went great! I have some amazing friends that started helping out as soon as they got there, and of course cleaning up after. Everyone left with full bellies, and also left me with tons of leftovers. Apparently I cooked for about 40! lol!


----------



## Allie84

Yogi, so excited for you!! Can't wait to hear about your scan. :)

Vicky, anywhere in Conneticut is basically a suburb of NYC. I bet you could be in Manhattan in a few hours!


----------



## Allie84

LOL @ Mel being in the Christmas mood! :haha: You and the shops I've been to recently...it's wierding me out! I'm still in the Halloween mood. :) I ordered Alistair a cute little puppy costume and we're going to take him trick or treating (to show him off). 

I'm impressed you've never given your LOs sweets. I'm always worried about Alistair being underweight so I like to give him calorie dense foods. He's never had candy but he's been eating the pumpkin bars I baked the other day and he's had cookies and cheesecake.


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi thats great news Im so exicted for you good luck and let us know how you get on.

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I'm the same Benjamin has never had sweets but I do give him home made treats he loves my fruit cake as does his daddy :haha: and gingerbread men occasionly as a special treat I'll let him a have a few chocolate buttons. As the moment he loves eating clementines which is good.

You'll have to post pics of Alistair in his halloween costume it sounds very cute.


----------



## hoping:)

I'm with Lucy and Allie- I will only give penny homemade treats. i haven't done so yet... well actually she did have a taste of some funnel cake and one of my relatives snuck her a piece of a cookie and gave her a sip of a milkshake:dohh:. She is usually very content with snacking on fresh fruit.

mel- I can't even think about Christmas yet! I'm still in the Halloween spirit. I'm glad to hear dinner was a success!

Sassy- you make me want to move in with my in-laws and save some cash!

Vicky- 2013 seems like a reasonable amount of time to make a huge decision like that. 

Yogi- yay for a scan today:happydance:

Allie- we are mostly going trick or treating to show off Penny as well and of course to get her daddy some candy!:haha:

Lucy- those homemade treats sound yummy! Penny will eat her 1st piece of cake (organic carrot cake) at her party:D

AFM- my little monster was projectile vomitting yesterday:nope: I took her to the doctor and everything is fine and she is doing better today


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping benjamin had his first taste of cake at his birthday but it was chocolate cake which my mum made. Which reminds me I must post some pics of fb as I forgot to post any after his birthday. I might make a carrot cake I think he'd love that. Poor penny hope shes feeling loads better.

I am in the middle of getting bed time routine back on track we got out of it when we were all ill and with benjamin teething ( not that we realised there were teeth coming through just that he was usettled) so we've been rocking him to sleep but now hes back to normal I decided yesterday we had to get back on track so I started last night it took me an hr to get him down hoping it wont take as long tonight. Steves working late as he has been all week so on my own. Its tough when hes calling me and crying but Im being strong Im hoing up every 5 mins to settle him down lying him down (nt picking him up) and singing to him. He seetles quickly but hates it when I leave the room he likes having one of us near by. We'll get back on track. Fingers crossed tonight is quicker.


----------



## Round2

Ya Maddy's first treat was her birthday cake...which was bascially banana bread. I was really good when she was young, but once they get older it's so hard to control the sweets. Luckily, she LOVES fruit so we can still pass that off as a dessert item!

Mel, I'm cooking dinner at Christams for 30 people....so I'll be looking for some tips from you! 

Yogi, glad you got a scan...can't wait to hear all about it.

Hoping, sorry Penny is sick. Is this her first flu? I find the stomach bugs usually pass pretty quick. Does she have a fever?

Vicky, sounds like a good plan. Have you guys talked about where you'd move to?

Lucy, I hope things go better for you tonight.

AFM, we're gonna try Bryce out in his crib tonight. I know it's early, but it's getting so ridiculous in the mornings. He gets woken up by either my hubby or Maddy each day. He sleeps with me in our master bedroom but my hubby needs the shower and Maddy needs me in the mornings. There's a constant stream of people in our bedroom so I have to move him.


----------



## msarkozi

Allie - I am glad I can weird you out :haha: I LOVE christmas :) I love being able to decorate up the house....it really is a magical time of year! 

Kash is going as a dragon for halloween, but he seems terrified of it lol! Thinking trick or treating might not last long this year. 

Hope Penny feels better soon!!

Round - you are crazy; 30 people! wow! I love getting recipes from www.tasteofhome.com and some from www.kraftcanada.com as well. And don't feel bad about moving Bryce. I had Kash in his crib from day 1. 

Luce - I think he will get back on track quickly. When Kash was waking up for the last week or more from teething, I would bring him to bed with us so he would go back to sleep. Then Monday night I said no more and that I was going to let him cry it out. It was a rough night, as he was up off and on from 2 am crying. Last night though, he only woke twice crying, and it only lasted a minute and he went back to sleep. So I think they can adjust back quickly :)


----------



## heart tree

Yogi, good luck! Can't wait to hear your update!!

You are all scaring me with your sleep stories. What have I gotten myself into? I can't even get my girl out of her swing, nevermind thinking about getting her into a crib.

I didn't have sugar until I was 2. My grandmother gave me a marshmallow and when my mother came to get me I was bouncing off the walls. My mother was not pleased that I had my first taste of sugar. Oddly, I hate marshmallows to this day and I'm not a sweets person. Give me dark chocolate any day, but other than that I crave salt.

Allie, I am doing much better with BFing, thanks! I bought a scale off of Craigslist and weigh her periodically to make sure she is gaining, which she is. I BF her for most of her feeds including the 2am and 5am ones. We give her a bottle before bed and then maybe one in the afternoon. I don't think my supply is 100% there to EBF her, but it's good enough for me. I'm supposed to start work in November. We still haven't found someone to care for her! We are interviewing someone today. I told Tim if we don't find someone I completely love, I'm not going back! I'm jealous of your London meet up. Will you pack me?

Round, Delilah LOVES being out and about. She is on her best behavior when she is with groups of people, at the store, on a walk, etc. I wonder if they get bored seeing our faces day in and day out?

Amber, sounds like an awesome festival. The pics you posted on FB are amazing! You are such a gorgeous family! How is your pumpkin feeling today?

Mel, I'm coming over next Canadian Thanksgiving! I can't believe you are already having snow. And in a Christmas mood already?? Not me! Though I think this Christmas I will finally celebrate after being sad for the last 4.

Jaymie, that's a great video! I hope you are logged off because you are having a baby!

Sass, nothing wrong with saving some money. :thumbup: I love that you already have expensive plans!

Vicky, CT is a beautiful state. I just looked at where it is. It's probably a 3 hour drive to Manhattan. I love New England (though I'm from there, so I'm biased.) The reflux still sucks. She's on Prevacid, a PPI which stops all acid from being produced. The problem is you have to give it to her on an empty stomach and then wait 30 minutes to feed her. It's really hard when you are feeding on demand. And how do you know when an infant's stomach is empty? I usually try to give it to her 2-3 hours after the last feed and then wait 30 min. But she is usually screaming the entire 30 minutes. Even a car ride today didn't soothe her. I don't know how we are going to get her out of the swing. Her reflux isn't great in it, but at least she sleeps through a lot of it. She's uncomfortable sleeping in any position I've tried, even on me. Poor girl. 

The good news is, she is on more of a routine. She takes a quick 40 min nap in the morning then a long 3 - 4 hour nap in the afternoon. It's really nice. I can finally get some things done around the house or just relax. Too bad I have to go back to work. 

Aaaaaannnndddd, she's up! Damn, only a 2 hour nap. Should have bit my tongue!


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- good luck getting Ben back on his routine:thumbup:

Round- you are also very ambitious cooking for 30 people! I don't think I am organized enough and definitely do not have the room to entertain that many people. Good luck! I hope moving Bryce to his nursery is seemless:thumbup: when we 1st moved Penny I alway made sure she went down in her crib but if she worke in the middle of the night I brought her back to our bed to snuggle. She still spends the morning with us in bed after she has her morning bottle and I love it!

Mel- make sure to post pictures of your little dragon!

Amanda- not having sweets until two is very impressive! I was upset when my relative snuck Penny sweets as well. I'm not much of a sweets person either and almost always crave spicy!

When do babies usually grow out of their reflux? Don't be too worried about the sleep routine. They have some ups and downs especially when teething or entering a new milestone but it doesn't last forever. 

I hope you get to stay home with Delilah or find someone amazing. 

Thanks girls! Tim said Penny is doing good and has been eating today. She didn't have a fever and seems ok when she is playing but not very interested in her food. It was so sad yesterday when she threw up because she couldn't stop shaking. she didn't cry but just looked scared:nope:


----------



## yogi77

Ultrasound went great, one squirmy baby with a heartbeat of 172bpm, measuring right on with my dates. :happydance:

Just a quick post now, off to take the in-laws to the airport. 

I have a picture will try to post later!


----------



## Dazed

Yay Yogi!


----------



## yogi77

Here's our scan pic from yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats yogi.xx


----------



## vickyd

Awww brilliant news Yogi!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi thats wonderful news so happy for you :happydance:

Thanks Mel last night was better so we are getting there.

Amanda it does get betterr but theres always something new round the corner. Benjamin didnt sleep through till 9 months and spent a lot of time sleeping on me but it got easier he now goes for naps in his cot as well as sleeping through the night sometimes he'll have a nap on me or will come in with us. You'll look back and think wow we did make through. Sounds like delilah is doing really well.

Hoping hope Penny is all better now and starting to eat.


----------



## heart tree

Yay Yogi!!! Amazing news!

Amber, sounds awful to watch your little girl get so sick. I'm going to be a mess when Delilah gets sick for the first time. Glad to hear she is on the mend.

Lucy, thanks for the reality check. Already I can't believe we got through the first few months. It's amazing. She'll be 4 months in less than 2 weeks. Sometimes I want her to grow up and be able to do things like hold her head up and sit up. Other times I just want her to stay as little and as cute as she is right now. Guess I don't really have a choice in the matter though!


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - you will definitely enjoy christmas much more this year with Delilah, and next year will be even more amazing for you since she will be tearing into those gifts :) 

Luce - glad last night went better for you! Hoping you have the same tonight too! And you are so right, there is always something around the corner!

Hope Penny is feeling better today! I think that is a good sign if she in interested in food again. 

I remember the first time Kash threw up..it was Christmas Eve last year. It scared the crap out of me. Thankfully we were at mom and dad's. He was drinking his bottle and all of a sudden I thought he was choking and I sat him up, and he just started puking. I was covered, as was he and the couch (thankfully mom had to clean it all up lol). The next time, I felt so bad for the little guy as he would just start crying because it scared him so much :( I hate seeing the little ones sick! 

Yogi - that is a great picture!!! so happy for you :hugs:

I will definitely get pictures of my little dragon :)


----------



## Sparkly

Amazing news Yogi, I love the scan pic xx


----------



## Round2

Congrats Yogi! You're going to have your hands full.

I remember Maddy's first episode with the stomach flu. I got into a car accident driving home from work, I was so distracted and worried! She's such a pukey kid, I swear everytime she gets sick...even just a cold.. she throws up. I can't even begin to count the number times it's happened...or how many pieces of furniture we've ruined! I hope Bryce doesn't follow in her footsteps.

Hearty, you're girl sounds like such a dream! Bryce barely naps and his night time routine stinks too. I'm so tired, it's not even funny!!

Crib night #1 was a bust. I was too tired to even attempt it. We'll see about tonight...I have a feeling it's going to be a bust too.


----------



## LucyJ

Woo hoo Benjamin went down tonight with no problems didnt even cry :happydance: just hope this is the way forward.


----------



## msarkozi

yah!! good job Benjamin :)


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, Alistair isn't even one and I sometimes miss the little baby period! Every day I feel as though Alistair looks more like a little boy than a baby and I'm trying hard to remember every little detail of these final 'baby' months. It's been the fastest 11 months of my life and will probably be for you, too. Happy Birthday, btw! Any fun plans?

Hoping, I hope Penny is feeling 100% better by now. :hugs:

Lucy, I'm glad Ben went down well. I hope it continues! 

Round, is Bryce in a bassinet? Don't worry about the crib thing, it IS hard. I hated moving Alistair to his crib for some reason. I loved the bassinet at the foot of our bed but he just got too big for it around 5 months. 

Mel, do you have any baking planned for this weekend? I love hearing about your baking!! :haha: 

AFM, it's date night tonight. :happydance: and then tomorrow we're off to the pumpkin patch. 

Anyone have any exciting weekend plans?


----------



## msarkozi

:haha: Allie! I am not sure if I have any planned yet this weekend. Tonight we are heading out for a few hours for a friends birthday. Tomorrow I am heading over to another friend's house for a bit in the afternoon for an Epicure tasting party. Sunday Kash has a birthday party to go to in the afternoon, and I have a Daycare meeting that night as well. 

I do want to make a cake for a coworker's birthday that was over the weekend, so I might do that. I will have to make it Saturday night though if I do. I think I might make it with buttercream though so I can play with my tip set I have :)

Have fun on your date night Allie :) 

Are you going to take pictures at the pumpkin patch?


----------



## Round2

Happy Birthday Hearty! 

Good job Benjamin! Isn't it amazing when they do things we don't expect them too?

Allie, it all goes by so fast...not just the first year. My step son will be 15 this spring. He was 2 years old when I came into his life. I can remember him being a toddler so vividly, like it was yesterday. Pretty soon he'll be driving and off to university. Scary!!

How are things going with Alex? Glad you're having a date night...I desperately need one of those.

Mel, you'll have to post a pic of your cake. I love baking and cake decorating. I keep meaning to take a class.

No big plans for this weekend here either. I might try and paint our bathroom. We'll probably head to the pumpkin patch as well.

I was just think this morning how one year ago today I was getting knocked up by a nurse at the fertility clinic. I left the clinic in tears after they told me our sperm count. I thought there was no way in hell I was getting pregnant again...ever. And here I am a year later with handsome boy. Perhaps I should bake a cake to celebrate??


----------



## msarkozi

baking a cake sounds like a great way to celebrate :)


----------



## LucyJ

Happy Birthday Amanda hope you have a wonderful day :cake:

Benjamin slept untill 8:10am we couldnt believe it long may it continue :happydance:

I baked a chocolate fudge cake this week and might do a carrot cake over the weekend. We are having a family day out going to place called escot they have a maze, birds of preys with displays you can watch, farm animals, a soft play area, walks you can do and red squirrels a long with lots of other wildlife. Really looking forward to taking benjamin think he'll love it. Not sure about sunday yet probably just a quiet one.


----------



## Jaymes

Didn't have a baby... I just got busy and finally directed the cleaning out of baby boy's room.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning girls, happy Monday!

Advice needed! Zac is waking 1 million per night well last night it was about 15, he's not hungry really just fussing?! Anyone else remember there lo going through that? He's been doing it for 2 weeks, he has had a cold so it could be that! I'm just in shock, pops never done anything like this! I want to chop my head off!x


----------



## vickyd

Sass we went through that and to a certain extent we still do. I spoke to doctors and midwives and in the end the answer was "some babies are just bad sleepers"... Hero slept fine as a newborn but after the 3 month sleep regression she never bounced back. This was always made worse when she was teething or ill. Co-sleeping was the only way she would sleep for long stretches which is why she was in our bed practically until she was 13 months old. So yeah co-sleeping is the only advice i have.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Im going to try that tonight although our bed is no way big enough for the 3 of us so Danny's getting kicked out!

Crap he has his jabs later too.x


----------



## vickyd

Yeah our bed isnt that big either, but somehow we managed to pull it off....Jabs might have a good effect? Sometimes Hero was so worn out by them that she would sleep like a log. Sleep deprivation really sucks, i really hope with Zac its just a passing phase. i wouldnt wish what we went (are going) through on anyone..


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy we went through it with Benjamin too teething made his sleep much worse and the night terrors he had would effect it as well. Like Vicky Benjamin would sleep with us if he woke in the night. I think with benjamin he needed the security of being with us hope its just a blip with Zac, we have now got into a good routine after being ill and he is going down better than he ever has before and sleeping longer.

I need some advice girls Ive been feeling a bit odd last couple of days dizzy, nauseous, body temperature all over the place, like Im coming down with a cold but nothing comes of it yesterday I had a little spotting and today I am cramping and spotting. AF is due this sun could it be it early or could something else be going on. We werent actively trying this month as I had a smear and hadnt been taken my folic when I was sick (started it again once I was able to keep food down & was eating regulary) so we decided to went untill next month but did have unprotected sex I thought I had already Ov we didnt have anything and thought what were the chances. If it is AF should I be worried its a week early. I hadnt thought about untill steve asked me last night if I was pregnant apparatenly Ive been overly emotional as well. I cant imagine I am but dont know what my body is doing bit unsure.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Only one way to find out hun!x


----------



## vickyd

I second what Sass said babe! You never know until youve tested!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

No point in worrying until you see those lines.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls I know your right wondeing whether its to early to test its thrown me a bit I dont feel prepared if that makes sense. Im out later today so I could pick up a frer and test wed. My bodys probably just messing with me :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, how exciting Lucy, I'm looking forward to you testing!!

Sassy, is he just fussing or is he crying? When Alistair fusses I usually leave him and he goes back to sleep within a minute or two. If he's all out crying I go get him. Hmmm I'm trying to think. Is he too hot or too cold? Does he have wind (like maybe prop the head of the crib up at a bit of incline to relieve gas)? Is he being woken up by other sounds (we have a noise machine that creates lots of white noise for Alistair). I just don't know. I hope he starts sleeping better for you soo, Sass! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Sassy, we're going through similar issues. For us I think it's a growth spurt. When hubby gives him a bottle of formula on the weekends, he sleeps like a champ. I'm not ready to give him more than 1-2 bottles a week, so I've been suffering with him waking up every 1-2 hours at night. You must be so exhausting having Poppy home too.

Lucy, I am so excited for you to test!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Everyone!

I've been skimming this thread for months now...i feel terrible being a silent stalker but I am still interested in how things are going for all of you! 

So hard to remember and reply to everything though!

When do you think you're going to test Lucy? It seems everyone I talk to have wonky bodies and/or cycles for awhile so it could be anything. I sure hope you get your BFP though (if that's what you want of course). 

Sorry Zac is sleeping badly these nights, Sassy. I have no other advice than what the girls said. Ella had long periods of really bad nights but I never really figured out what the key was to improving it. We co-slept until she was around 4 months (seriously the only thing that saved me) but she always had really bad nights around the normal sleep regression weeks we all dread. It's super frustrating, and I can't imagine dealing with a toddler and a baby on broken sleep. You always seem to have really good routines for the kiddos, which I think really help. But yeah, sadly I think you just have to wait it out. I posted so many complaining posts while I was dealing with it and I felt so depressed and helpless so I really feel for you.

Allie! You're going to organize a London meet up? that sounds really fun. I would like to join if I can (and if that's alright) because there are now direct flights from Trondheim to Gatwick this year. If you'll be there over a weekend, let me know :) It was nice chatting with you on fb the other day. Sounds like you are super busy!

Hoping - I love to hear about little P :) Hope she is feeling better. I'm excited to see pictures of her birthday! Did you say it was going to be Halloween-themed?

Round - how's it going with two little ones these days? You get a crazy amount of time off from work right? Is M enjoying being a big sister? Does she help out a lot?

Amanda - hope things are going well with D and you had a nice birthday celebration. I know things have been challenging but it sounds like things are at least slowly improving. It's exhausting to have a baby who only wants to sleep ON you. At least you found some relief with the magical swing! Even now sometimes Ella will only want to sleep on me for naps and because it happens so rarely I just let her so I get some more cuddles. Funny how things change because when she was a tiny baby all I could think of was putting her down somewhere and getting to use both hands.

Hi Mel! Excited to see your TTC again. You sound like quite the little baker over there! I could never be organized enough to have dinner for so many people :) And congrats on your weight loss - that's a big achievement!

Congrats Yogi! Loved your ultrasound picture. How are you feeling? 

Hi Dazed - finally checked out your journal. It was nice catching up :)

Hi Vicki - sorry to hear about the economic problems in Greece - it's all over the news here :( It really sucks to work so hard to get a good education, work hard all these years, and then get trampled by the economy which is out of your control. Could be interesting to try to move to a different country for awhile, but I imagine things get exponentially more difficult with a child and moving away from family. Have you been applying anywhere? I hear Norway is nice :) I work for the energy research division of my company (even though my degree is also in chemistry) but we have a materials and chemistry division as well. If you're interested in switching fields, we are always looking for people. I thought it was actually a nice change from going from strictly chemistry (although I was doing reaction dynamics of gas-phase molecules, so maybe more physics-y?) to working with energy for awhile. Great benefits, good salaries, and a nice place to raise a family. The only downside is of course the weather, but every Norwegian I know goes to "the South" (as they call it) for like 6 weeks a year.

Hi Nato-long time! Hope all is well over there. I love all the pictures of E, she is simply scrumptious:)

And hello to everyone else that I've missed. Super long post!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Another bad night :-( 
Bed at 8pm, woke at 9pm, 11pm, 1am, 1:45, 2:30, 3:15, 3:40 this is when I gave in and put him in with us then he slept until 5am, then until 7am! Exhausted!

Have a much needed night out last night though and I feel so much better for making to effort to go out!x


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Amy its so lovely to see you how are you?

I think I'll test tomorrow although the bleeding has got heavier but not like how AF is normally what makes me wonder is ths how I was with benjamin heavy bleeding cramping a week early and not quite normal for me. Im not sure I am thinking more likely an odd period maybe the smear I had last week has triggered it off.

Oh sassy thats rough benjamin was up at half 4 and ended up in with us think hes got a cold so that might be why. Hope you have a good day and a better night tonight.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Ugh, hope you can get a nap in today :(


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks, Lucy! I'm doing alright. Been back to work since early August but I am only working 6 hours a day (because we get 2 hours for nursing, crazy). Ella started daycare in October and is loving it and I love them there so I think it will be good. She's learning all sorts of new stuff and is generally an incredibly happy and content little girl now - so different than the first six months! She can take one or two steps before crashing and walks all over with her little wagon. She now claps and waves and points and says mama :) She's my little munchkin!

I am not really enjoying work these days because I think it has been difficult to find work and projects after being away for so long. And the 6 hour days don't really help because I am still expected to get done what I would in a full day. But I am slowly adjusting..

DH mentioned that we should start TTC now, but I just can't decide. I really need to think about it, but I like that he actually has an opinion on something instead of just making me decide everything :)

Have you tested yet?? hehe


----------



## vickyd

Amy thanks for offering to help! I will be looking to move definately next year if theings carry on the way they do. I always wanted to live in the US! Dont ask me why since you all go on about how there isnt enough support for mothers ect. but it always really apealed to me. Norway sounds like a great place to bring up kids, yeah the weather is bad but it would not be as much as a deciding factor as language. I need to really think carefully about my next move. Id like to stay in Polyurethanes as i have 10 years really extensive experience and i know I would be very sought after in this buisness. Maybe could finally get a decent pay lol!!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

That makes sense. After working all these years in that field you would totally be a hot commodity. The support for mothers is crappy in the US, but it's still a nice place to live (for the most part). I would move back if I knew we could both get good jobs but I don't think that will happen for my husband with a degree in political science from a Norwegian university. The language thing isn't too bad, especially in science because we do all writing and presentation in English. It's just not that much fun in meetings and lunch, but eh, I've just gotten used to being the token foreigner with the bad accent.
What does your husband do?


----------



## vickyd

Alex is in real estate so he can pretty much do his job anywhere. However, he did invest alot of money when he left ReMax and opened up his own buisness. He opened it up in 2008 and is still only breaking even. We hope this year he will start to make a profit but if he doesnt we will definately move.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- it kinda does sound like a wonky period but then again you just never know. If you are not at least that gives you some time to get back on your vitamins:thumbup:

Sassy- Sorry Zach is not sleeping well these days. I can imagine it being a shock to your system especially since Poppy was always a good sleeper. Like the other girls we co-slept until 4 months and even now Penny still comes into our bed at 5 am/6:30 am after her morning bottle. Im glad you got a night out to enjoy yourself. You deserve it! Sleep deprivation is tough! 

Amy- Yep we are having a Halloween costume party for Pennys birthday! Your job sounds very intriguing. That is so nice you get two hours for nursing. I had to use my 15 minute breaks to pump and it was stressful. Ella sounds like she is blossoming and on her way to toddler territory! And also very exciting that you are thinking of making her a big sister soon:happydance:

Yogi- yay for a lovely scan and a healthy little bean! Thank you for sharing.

Vicky- Ive always wanted to live over seas so I will switch you places! It sounds like you could move anywhere and make a decent living with your background.

Afm- I cant believe Pennys birthday is fast approaching. We are all set besides some bits and pieces of me and Tims costumes. I also just found out that my mothers whole family will be joining us. I cant wait to see them! They will be traveling with my dad, sister and my niece and nephew. This is how my mother would want it and I just know she will be there with us in spirit. 

Last night I was a bad mommy and let Penny sit on the couch eating her eggs while we watched Mickey Mouses Club House. She looked so happy sitting there feeding her self and every so often she would pop a piece of egg in my mouth and smile as if to say youre welcome, mommy. After that she ate her favorite food, yogurt. She ate a ton of it and every time she saw me scoop some up she would get on her knees squealing and clapping. Every time I tried to put it away she would protest and shake her head. 

Today she is going to her 1st birthday party!


----------



## Allie84

pregoinnorge said:


> if I knew we could both get good jobs but I don't think that will happen for my husband with a degree in political science

You're telling me! :dohh:

Living in America isn't that great if you ask me. I think the quality of life is better in UK from my experience (if you can afford it). Even if you make a ton of money in the US, you never get any time to spend it and enjoy it. 

Amy, yes, let's all meet up in London in December! :happydance: Glad things are going well for you....how exciting about maybe TTC again? How's the weight loss going now? 

Now that things are going much better with Alex I'm getting broody again. Original TTC time was going to be November but I've just gotten too fat to get pregnant! I can't seem to lose this weight. I can't seem to TRY to lose the weight, that's the problem. I am having huge problems committing to a diet or exercise program.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- sorry you are not feeling the best about your body image. I know you have tried several things but it does seem to be a mental thing and plus you are always so busy. My suggestion is to pick up a book called The Slight Edge by Jeff Olson. This book has dramatically changed my mentality and I think it could work wonders for you:thumbup: It is a great read!


----------



## Round2

I hear ya Allie! I'm having such a hard time getting motivated to loose these last few pounds. I need to start exercising again, but the idea of it makes my head spin! I think I'm just going to start writting down everything I eat. I've done that before it makes you feel more accountable.

Hoping, I'll have to pick up that book....I could use a little inspiration these days.

The sad thing is that I haven't had a single picture of myself with Bryce because I hate the way I look right now. Have to do something.

Amy, glad to hear things are going better now with Ella. That's awesome that you get 2 hours a day to pump at work, too bad you have to make up the time though.

Vicky, have you ever thought about returning to Canada...it's almost the U.S...but a lot more mommy friendly! Not to mention free health care. The weather stinks though!!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Allie it's tough to lose weight but the biggest barrier is just starting I think. I put it off for a long time but I've managed to get quite a bit below pre-Ella weight now. I don't have time to exercise like I used to so I just do what I can but focus on calories and limit bad carbs. It gave me enough encouragement to keep going. Dieting is hard work though and you just have to find a plan that works with your lifestyle. I also avoided the camera for a good chunk of the year- it just made me do depressed.

The cool thing about the two hour "break" is that I don't pump, I just go home two hours early;) I haven't pumped in months now and she only nurses 2 maybe 3 times a day but they don't have to know that, hehe.


----------



## LucyJ

Amy thats great that you and hubby are talking about ttc no. 2. Sounds like ela is doing really well. Wow at getting 2 hrs to nurse and I dont blame you going home early makes sense to me. No havent tested the bleeding has turned into a period not that heavy but more than just spotting/light bleeding and I am now doubled up in pain its horrific ended up calling nhs direct as the pain is so bad been told to get pills I cant get without seeing a pharmacist so have got iburopfen. Steves made me a hot water bottle. 

I think your right hoping its a wonky period hate not knowing what my body is doing it worries me that its another period thats a week early and its so painful, Im used to painful periods mine have always been bad but this one is worse than normal.

Allie do you know when you are going to be in london?

On a plus side Benjamin has gone down again no problems hoping he sleeps through as he came in with us this morning. Thinks hes got a bit of a cold hes been very sneezy and snotty today with a slight temp. Last night he was so sweet at bedtime he has his milk downstairs then I take him upstairs, he was cuddeled up with me on the sofa he'd finished his milk slid of the sofa and crawled over to the bottom of the stairs and waited for me its like he knew it was time for bed.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie,?? What?? You're going to be in London in december????


----------



## Allie84

LOL yes, I thought I told you Sassy!! We're going to Scotland for a few weeks and I convinced Alex to spend two nights in London. :thumbup: Disco meetup?!?! Hopefully I'm not so fat then LOL! 

We don't have our tickets yet. I keep putting off buying them hoping they keept cheaper. :dohh: I think we'll end up getting them this week. 

Thanks for the encouragement girls. I just found that book on Amazon, Amber. I've also thought of writing down everything I eat to keep accountable. Maybe I'll write it in my journal on BnB so everyone can see lol! That would keep me accountable for sure. Good idea Round!! Amy, you have lost a lot in a small amount of time!! Did you keep track of your calories or just cut out crap?

Lucy, I'm so sorry you're in so much pain. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymes

Umm... I've had about 6 contractions in the last hour or so, about 10-12 min apart. Not sure if I should call the dr or wake DH. Still timing them.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:wohoo: exciting jaymes!

Wow I don't know allie, OMG we must all meet up! Where abouts are you staying? Do you need a lift to/from the airport? I'll collect you if you do.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Exciting jaymes :happydance:


----------



## Jaymes

I'm glad I didn't wake up the neighborhood. I finally fell back to sleep around 6 am, but now it is time to get the kids up and start the day. I have a chiropractic appt this am, and an ob appt this afternoon, so my 3 hrs sleep will just have to do... I'm wiped!


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- 3 hours of no sleep after promising contractions is rough:hugs: My whole last week of being pregnant with Penny was like this. It is exhausting but exciting because your body is actually doing some work:thumbup:

Round- defintely read that book! It helps you in all areas of your life:thumbup: 

Amy- I'm super jealous you get to leave and go home two hours early and not necessarily have to breast feed. That is awesome!

Lucy- I'm sorry this af is beyond horrible:hugs: It sounds like Ben is being an extra good little boy to help you out a bit. Penny will occasionally want to go to bed on her own too... I love when this happens

Allie- Tell me what you think of the book:thumbup: The food diary is an excellent idea and will certainly keep you accountable. You don't realize what you put in your body until it is in black and white. My diet has not been the same since Penny. I sometimes miss breakfast because I am so busy or running behind and that is no good. 

Sassy- how is your little guy sleeping now?

I wish I could be at the Disco meeting in London! Sounds like a blast


----------



## Round2

Me too - I want to go to a Disco meetup! When are you all coming to Canada??? 

Sassy, how was Zac last night? Bryce was up every 2 hours. He feeds for like 15 minutes then goes back down. I really do think it's either a growth spurt or teething. Whatever it is...it sucks! I want my boy that sleeps 6 hours straight back.

Jaymes, sounds promising! Either way, this time next you'll be a mom again.

Allie, have you started a food diary today? I did...and it actually made me think twice aobut having a cookie for breakfast!

Just waiting on the monkey to wake up then I'm going to buy and replace the light fixture in our bathroom. Never done it before, but I looked it up on youtube and it seems pretty easy. I'm getting a little obsessed with redecorating and fixing up our house these days. I'm waiting for hubby to freak out any day now!!


----------



## Allie84

Jaymes, that's so exciting! I can't wait for our next Disco baby to arrive!

I DID start a food diary. So far so good but it's only breakfast. :haha: 

Sassy, that's so sweet! I bet we will be zombies when we arrive

I hope everyone's babies slept well last night. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Zac still woke every hour last night! D got up with him though so I feel quite refreshed!

Allie let me know the dates when you do! I wish I had a place for you to stay :-( sorry! Are you booking a hotel?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Good luck Jaymes!! Hope you weren't too exhausted today.


----------



## yogi77

Good luck Jaymes how exciting.

I doubt you all want to hear how long Ali slept last night...a new record, 14.5 hours!! We missed swimming this morning because she slept through it and I didn't have the heart to wake her lol!!

We are extremely lucky with her though, she has slept through the night since 4 months. Once every few weeks she'll wake in the night and we have to bring her to bed with us but usually it's 12 hours a night. We are very grateful!!

Does that mean the next one is going to be the complete opposite?!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Pops sleeps through 12+ every single night too, she last woke up in the night in february! I'm very grateful that I have 1 child that sleeps!x


----------



## LucyJ

Got the results of my smear test back and Im in shock last year my smear was normal this year theres severe changes so Ive got to have a coloposcopy sp? done to see whats going on. It means we cant start trying for a baby this month Im gutted :cry: I know it doesnt mean cancer and if there are precancerous cells they will of caught it early enough, I hope, and I can have treatment but its thrown me. I was all geared up ready to try and now its all up in the air waiting for an appointment to come through hoping I wont have to wait for long and the appointment will be soon.


----------



## Sugarlove2

So sorry to hear that Lucy. When's your appt booked for. Like you said, if it is anything sinister, they've caught it super early, but I'm sure you'll be fine. :hugs:

Congrats on the ultrasound Yogi! :happydance:

I still read to catch up with everyone, but don't post much sorry x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh Lucy hunny I'm sorry, im sorry you're having to have further tests but thank god it's been found now, you wouldn't want anything complicating a further pregnancy. Big hugs hunny.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks sugar not sure about appointment hoping I'll get one through tomorrow or monday but it may be longer. Ive had a good cry think it was the shock and a long chat with my mum who is always so calming and puts things into prespective. She also said she'd come down for my appointment and she's down this weekend with my dad so super exicted about seeing them. 

How are you?


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Sassy you are so right I did think thank goodness Im not pregnant as that would be even scarier.


----------



## Sugarlove2

I'm good thanks Lucy. Going back to work on the 12th Nov :-( but at least it's only for 2.5 days. Charl is going to nursery for 1 day and my Mum is having her the rest. We keep thinking about ttc the next, but Charlotte is very demanding, which puts me off :haha:

I'm pleased your Mum has calmed you down a bit. My friend had this and it turned out to be nothing, but it's really good that they are checking it out so quickly. :hugs:

Good luck Jaymes! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Round2

Lucy, I'm sorry you're going through this. I know it's scary, but I'm sure everything is fine. My best friend had an abnormal pap and was told they are pretty common and rarely turn out to be anything of concern.


----------



## Jaymes

Lucy :hugs: I'm sorry you won't be able to try this month. Forgive me all for not reading all the way through, but honestly I'm just tired. 

I did function, barely yesterday. When I saw my Dr. (last appt) she said I should have gone in... :/ Then when she examined me she said baby was lower, and my cervix was softer and more open, but not enough change to warrant changing my date. She said if I had another night like that then they'd go ahead, then she suggested Ambien which I said no to and so she said to take some Benadryl. I did, and slept much better last night, even with a good lighting storm last night. I haven't had any noticeable contractions today... I'm seriously OK with that for now. I think I need a nap though.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, :hugs: I'm so sorry, that must be scary. I think Mel had an abnormal Pap and everything was okay. :thumbup: It will be good to get it checked out and get peace of mind.

Sassy, yes, we'll be staying in a hotel. What are some good areas of London that we should be looking in? 

Hi Sugar! :wave: Good luck returning to work. You're so lucky you only have to deal with nursery 1 day a week, I'm just not loving Alistair at daycare and I miss him sooooooo much. 

Jaymes, wow, everything's happening so quickly! Eek! So exciting! Just think if you had gone in, you'd have a baby right now! Crazy. Glad you got some sleep. I can't take Benadryl, it makes my heart race.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie I have no idea really, depends what you want to do? Any ideas?x


----------



## yogi77

Sorry to hear that Lucy but hopefully you will just need some simple treatment and then you can get to TTC'ing!


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, well, I've been to London a few times and did all of the touristy stuff. I think I mainly just want to shop! And eat. I guess I'd like to do Harrod's since I've never been there. We also want to do the Harry Potter studio tour...though I think that's outside of London a bit.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy, there's a very useful thread about abnormal smear tests on the baby club https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/818498-abnormal-smear-test.html

Allie, how exciting that you're having a trip to London! :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

Luce - try not to stress too much....I had this last year, and it is uncomfortable and slightly painful (the cramps), but needs to be done. My OBGYN let me know how things looked and was very good at explaining everything to me while I was at my appointment. Mine turned out to be precancerous cells, and so I had to get them lasered (which was very uncomfortable and the nurse had to hold my hand and try to distract me), and then I had a follow up in February and August of this year. 

I can't remember what else I read now....

I was in a course on Monday and Tuesday this week, so only in the office for the last couple of days. And I have another course tomorrow. It's been a busy week!

I didn't get a chance to bake the cake over the weekend, so I am doing it this weekend for sure!! :)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

The studio tour is in Watford?! Maybe you could stay a little out of London and save on hotel costs.x


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls and thanks mel for your reply, did you have to wait for the all clear before ttc again? I think what worries me the most is that its gone from normal to severe in a year. Your post was very reassuring just hoping my appointment comes through quickly. Oh and shouldnt look on google managed to scare myself damn google.

Thanks sugar have had a look at the thread.


----------



## msarkozi

I did the exact same thing Luce and was scared as well. I don't know why we torture ourselves so much?!

I personally decided to wait for the all clear before I started trying again (which is why I only just started last month). After you have the colposcopy done, you should get your results in a couple of weeks. If they are non cancerous, then I believe you don't have to wait. If they come back as precancerous, then you should wait. 

I had my colposcopy done in August, and my lasering was scheduled for October I think it was. Hopefully if you have to, then you can get yours done sooner. Once I had my appt in February for a follow up (which is just a pap smear again - and results 2 weeks later and was clear), I asked if I had to wait to get pregnant again, and was told no. He said that if I was pregnant, then I would just have to wait until after the pregnancy to get another follow up. So I chose to wait just so I had peace of mind. 

I think it is pregnancy that does it to be honest. I had normal paps all the time, and then after being pregnant I all of a sudden had an abnormal one and turned out to be precancerous. 

My friend who is pregnant right now, they discovered she has abnormal cells now too but they have to wait to do the colposcopy because the risk of miscarriage. So she is stressing out a little. Thankfully baby is due after Christmas, so not much longer to go and they can find out for sure!

I don't want to scare you with the colposcopy at all, but I want to tell you the truth about it being uncomfortable so you are prepared. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Things have been crazy here so I haven't had time to be online. Will catch up in a bit hopefully. We're trying to figure out if I will be a SAHM and quit my job. There are a lot of factors including money. We are also looking to buy a house. It's a whirlwind and a lot needs to be figured out in the next few weeks. Will post more when I have some time. 

Lucy I had an abnormal smear that ended up being nothing. It's very common. I hope that's all it is for you. Glad your mom is coming to be with you. I'll keep checking for the update on your appointment. So sorry TTC has to wait just think of it as one extra month you have with Benjamin without a sibling. xoxo


----------



## vickyd

Lucy i have a colposcopy every year along with the pap. This is standard practice in my doc's clinic as they beleive that a pap along can sometimes show findings that are not really there. The colposcopy is not that bad, i think its pretty cool that you get to see everything on a screen like its tv; I always had a normal pap and colposcopy until after i had Hero. The colposcopy showed signs of cervicitis but the pap smmear was normal. Apparently after birth or repeated D&Cs signs of cervicitis is common but not cause for worry. I dont know what your pap said exactly but is it like I described? In any case try and stay calm honey!

Hearty wow alot of decisions! I guess if your salary will just about cover the child minder it makes sence to stay at home and raise Delilah yourself. Although im quite career oriented i would jump at the chance to be at home with Hero at least for the first 5 years of her life. Its really sadenning that i have missed most of her first milestones and shes growing up too fast for me to enjoy.

AFM, Hero has had a really bad chesty cough and runny nose the past week. She has coughing fits that make her puke sometimes. Yesterday we were at the park and she was running around with her little friend playing soccer when she stopped and started coughing like mad. She threw up and i picked her up to see if she was ok and she looked at me and threw up right into my mouth!!!!!!! OMG! Definately a super mommy experience that will always be remembered lol!!!


----------



## Dazed

Lucy - sorry about the abnormal pap. I'm sure its nothing. Good luck with your appt when it comes through.



vickyd said:


> AFM, Hero has had a really bad chesty cough and runny nose the past week. She has coughing fits that make her puke sometimes. Yesterday we were at the park and she was running around with her little friend playing soccer when she stopped and started coughing like mad. She threw up and i picked her up to see if she was ok and she looked at me and threw up right into my mouth!!!!!!! OMG! Definately a super mommy experience that will always be remembered lol!!!

:sick:


----------



## Sparkly

Lucy :hugs: I'm sorry about the abnormal smear, it's understandable to be worried xx

Vic - OMFG :sick: The things that happen eh? This happened to me once too, and Ben peed in my mouth once as well :rofl: That's what I got for blowing raspberry's on his belly during a nappy change....rookie mistake!!

:hi: hello to all, I don't have the time to read back, but I'm thinking of you all xxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy i have a colposcopy every year along with the pap. This is standard practice in my doc's clinic as they beleive that a pap along can sometimes show findings that are not really there. The colposcopy is not that bad, i think its pretty cool that you get to see everything on a screen like its tv; I always had a normal pap and colposcopy until after i had Hero. The colposcopy showed signs of cervicitis but the pap smmear was normal. Apparently after birth or repeated D&Cs signs of cervicitis is common but not cause for worry. I dont know what your pap said exactly but is it like I described? In any case try and stay calm honey

Thats really interesting they do colposcopys with the smear I am assume it gives a much clearer picturenof whats going on. Im not worried about the colposcopy as I have had it before I had mild changes before which went back to normal and then I had 3 smears in a row were they couldnt get a clear result as I tend to bleed with smears so after the 3rd one they referrered me for a colposcopy just to check all was ok and I then had a normal smear. Ive never had severe changes, all the letter said was that my cervical screening result was abnormal that the changes to the cells are called severe and so they need to be investigated.

Omg at hero throwing up in your mouth gross. Hope she feels better soon.



> I did the exact same thing Luce and was scared as well. I don't know why we torture ourselves so much?!
> 
> I personally decided to wait for the all clear before I started trying again (which is why I only just started last month). After you have the colposcopy done, you should get your results in a couple of weeks. If they are non cancerous, then I believe you don't have to wait. If they come back as precancerous, then you should wait.
> 
> I had my colposcopy done in August, and my lasering was scheduled for October I think it was. Hopefully if you have to, then you can get yours done sooner. Once I had my appt in February for a follow up (which is just a pap smear again - and results 2 weeks later and was clear), I asked if I had to wait to get pregnant again, and was told no. He said that if I was pregnant, then I would just have to wait until after the pregnancy to get another follow up. So I chose to wait just so I had peace of mind.
> 
> I think it is pregnancy that does it to be honest. I had normal paps all the time, and then after being pregnant I all of a sudden had an abnormal one and turned out to be precancerous.
> 
> My friend who is pregnant right now, they discovered she has abnormal cells now too but they have to wait to do the colposcopy because the risk of miscarriage. So she is stressing out a little. Thankfully baby is due after Christmas, so not much longer to go and they can find out for sure!
> 
> I don't want to scare you with the colposcopy at all, but I want to tell you the truth about it being uncomfortable so you are prepared.

Thanks for sharing mel its really reassured me. You havent scared me about the colposcopy as Ive had it done it before.



> Hi girls. Things have been crazy here so I haven't had time to be online. Will catch up in a bit hopefully. We're trying to figure out if I will be a SAHM and quit my job. There are a lot of factors including money. We are also looking to buy a house. It's a whirlwind and a lot needs to be figured out in the next few weeks. Will post more when I have some time.
> 
> Lucy I had an abnormal smear that ended up being nothing. It's very common. I hope that's all it is for you. Glad your mom is coming to be with you. I'll keep checking for the update on your appointment. So sorry TTC has to wait just think of it as one extra month you have with Benjamin without a sibling. xoxo

Wow sounds like lots of decision we decided for me not to go back to work as what I would earn would only cover the child care cost as that was the case it made sense for me to stay at home which is what I wanted. I'll be honest its tough financial especially as steve is self employed, the last few week theres been a lull in work but it seems to be picking up fingers crossed, but I love bein a sahm.

Thank you your right thats what steve said and that my health is more important at the moment.

Thanks dazed and sparkly

Ive got my appointment through its next tuesday at 2pm its much sooner than I expected but thats good. The letter is a bit unclear but it implies that they may do treatment there and then if anythings found. Only slight problem is my mum has an appointment on the same day for a bone scan she said she would cancel it but I dont want her too as her health is just as important so think steve will come with me we are going to discuss it tomorrow. So glad Im seeing her and haveing a day shopping with my sil and niece as well. Then mum and dad are taking me home (so they can see benjamin) and have dinner with us :happydance: I have a snotty little boy poor thing hes not been 100% this week not sure if its teething or a cold probably a bit of both.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy:hugs: I really hope it is nothing sinister. Its good you have been checked out but it is awful you have to put ttc aside for now. Keep us posted

Mel- I love taking classes for work and getting out of the office. Next week I actually get to spend a day volunteering for a childrens organization helping fix and tidy things. I love volunteering and it is a nice perk to get paid regular hours for it. 

How scary for your friend. It is hard enough worrying during pregnancy but to have precancerous cells on top of it is terrible. I hope everything is ok for her. 

Amanda- I hope you get to be SAHM. I wish I could but right now I am the main income earner in our house. Good luck with the house hunting!

Vicky- OMG. Did you puke as well because I would have!:haha:

Sparkly- Rookie mistake indeed:haha:. I havent had anything too gross happen with Penny but Im sure those moments are still to come. Thanks for sharing and giving me a good laugh.

AFM- Penny Pumpkin Palooza is just about a week away!:wacko: This weekend we are doing all of our major shopping and getting organized


----------



## pregoinnorge

no time to write, but I hope everything goes well for you Lucy. Im sure you're in good hands..

GOod luck with your decisions Amanda!

Hi everyone else. more later!


----------



## msarkozi

I think I would puke too if Kash puked in my mouth. He did that to Gord once, and I killed myself laughing. Gord has also been peed on as well. Luckily I learnt quicker then Gord, and I have never had that happen to me. Just got puked on on my clothing, but never peed nor pooped on!! Fingers crossed it stays that way. 

Luce, I am glad your appointment is coming soon! I will be thinking of you!

Good luck Hearty! It's tough having to make big decisions

Can't wait to see pictures of Penny :) 

The course today was only a couple of hours, so I had to come back to work after. Although, it hasn't been a very productive day so far. It is Friday after all! 

I am trying to get Kash ready to potty train, but I think this is going to be a long battle. I can get him to sit on it, but he won't do anything in it. It's like he waits until I put him in his bath, and then he pees in the tub and is all proud of it! Last night, he started pushing like he needed to poop, so I told him to run to the potty, to which he did. Then he sat on it, tried pushing, stood up and climbed into the tub instead. I wish someone else could do the potty training for me :wacko:

has Nato been around?


----------



## vickyd

Mel hero is the same with the potty... Only she gets off
The potty and does no. 2 on the floor... Charming_


----------



## Round2

Vicky, that's gross! I got projectile pooed on yesterday and thought I was going to vomit.

Mel/Vicky -Potty training is so hard! Apparently Maddy was easy too. I took about 2 months before she would pee regularly. It took a good 4 months before she would poo. My only advice is to not use pull-ups. We tried them and it only delayed things. We ended up just leaving her in her underware. We couldn't go anywhere or do anything for the first few days as she peed constantly. But after a couple of days she didn't like the feeling of wet pants, so she started going herself.

Hearty, so happy to hear you might get to stay home with your little girl. What an amazing opprutunity, I hope it works out for you.

Hoping, can't believe Penny is going to be one next week! Can't wait to see pictures from the big bash

My baby is 4 months old today! Why is time moving at warp speed these days? My maternity leave is 1/3 over already....I'm getting anxious about it already.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy good luck on Tuesday. I'm glad you will be able to get it over with quickly. Please keep us posted. 

I'm laughing out loud at all of the puke, pee and poop stories. OMG! Once when I was really little I got mad at my cousin. She had a huge cast on her leg from breaking it. I pooped right on her foot that had the cast on it! Don't mess with me. 

Amber I can't wait for the Penny Palooza pics!

Potty training sounds like so much fun! Not! Good luck Mel. I love that he thinks the tub is the potty. 

Round, Delilah is 4 months on Wednesday. I remember when you had Bryce. I had no idea I would be having Delilah a few short days later. 

Sparkly where are you in your process right now? I wish I could keep up with journals but I can't. Not even my own!

So it looks like I'm going to quit my job. One of the deciding factors was to count up the hours I've been logging towards my Marriage and Family Therapist license. In California, you have to log 3,000 hours and they all have to be signed off by a supervisor. It's a lot of work. I just added them up and I'm a little over 3,000! So I definitely don't need the job for that purpose any more. Now I need to take 2 online classes and study for the huge licensing exam. Tim and I are pretty sure we can afford it if I don't work. Plus I can study for my exam and then hopefully by next year I'll be licensed. That opens up more jobs, better pay and I can start a private practice if I want to. It's really exciting. I didn't know I had logged that many hours until yesterday! To give you an idea, I've been logging them since 2006. 

We're going to find out how much we were pre-approved for a loan tomorrow. And we may very well put an offer on this house: https://941page.com. Turn down the volume, the music is terrible. The outside is ugly, but some trees can be planted and the house can be painted. It has 2 bedrooms. In the back, they converted a garage into a studio with a full bath. It's huge. It would be Tim's music studio and a place for guests when they visit. In this area, it's considered fairly cheap at $429,000! It will probably be sold for $50,000 over asking price. It's ridiculous here. But it's on the same block as his cousin who has a 3 yo boy and a girl who is 11 months older than Delilah. It would be perfect for us. We'll see how it goes. We are reading over the inspection report and there are definitely some issues. Lots of exciting stuff!

Most exciting is that over all Delilah seems to sleep for a minimum of 6 hours straight each night, but lately it's been 9-10 hours! :shock: Now I need to train my body not to wake up at 2am to feed her. I was awake from 2-5am waiting for her to wake up while she and Tim slept soundly. 

Off to bed now. Night night.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy 1st birthday to our gorgeous lil disco baby Eloise, have a great day bubs :wohoo:

Lucy - how are you? Glad your appointment is only tomorrow, soon all be over with sweetie.

Amanda - Amazing news that you don't "have" to work! Being a sahm is the most rewarding job in the world and the hardest!

Mel - I'm so amazed at your cooking skills, I saw the pics of your Halloween cakes in fb, yummy they looked delish!

Happy 4 months to Bryce (just gone) and Delilah (coming up) Zac just turned 5 months at the weekend, wow it's flown, he's become such a happy content lil boy who is just easy peasy, he just doesn't like to sleep! He's sitting up alone now, rolling both ways and he's cut his 1st tooth with 2nd just about to cut! I've also just began weaning although it's proving not as straight forward as with pops due to his allergies! 

Hi to everyone one, sorry I don't remember all I read! Hope you're all well.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda thats great news you can be a sahm and having enough hours logged exciting times ahead :happydance:

I will update tomorrow when I get back steves going to come with me unfortuntay we havent got anyone who can have Benjamin so he'll come with us (Id rather not take him to the hospital but cant be helped), steve will keep him occupied while I go in. The place have to go is the same place where the epu is I really dont like going back there even now it still gives me chills. 

Sassy Im nervous bit scared I think the fact its gone from normal to severe in a year worries me the most and its that unknown factor as your mind can run away with you well mine can anyway. Im just glad its tomorrow and will hopefully have some answers.

Happy 4 months Bryce.

Happy first birthday Eloise :cake: hope you are having a wonderful day.

Benjamin and I are going to have chilled out day at home really dont fancy going out if its dry and sunny will take him to the park but wont go furher a field. Hes still very snotty.


----------



## vickyd

Good Luck Luce!! Lets hope you can put this behind you ASAP...

Amanda i like the sound of your plan! The house is amazing inside, so much space and light! You are right about the outside but im sure you'll be able to pretty it up easily. How big is the place? The price looks good to me, with that money you would get a small flat in Athens even with the whole crisis going on. Good job on Delilah sleeping so well!!! Hero slept that long the first time at 16 months!!!!


----------



## yogi77

Amanda that house looks really nice inside, good luck. I know all about inflated housing prices as its very expensive here where we moved to. We found a cute house that's been updated inside but it's only 2 bedrooms so the babies will be sharing a room until we put an addition on in a few years!

Lucy good luck at your appt tomorrow. 

Happy 1st birthday Eloise!


----------



## Round2

Happy Birthday Eloise!

Hearty, that place is adorable! I don't even mind the outside. So nice a bright, I love it. So happy you've decided to stay home with your little girl. I know you won't regret this decision. After all you've been through, you deserve to enjoy every minute of her life.

Good luck Lucy. I know everything is going to be fine.


----------



## msarkozi

Happy 1st Birthday Eloise :)

I can't believe how fast all the babies are growing!

Thanks Sass. I wasn't all that happy with them lol! I messed up the fondant on the bottoms because I creased it by mistake. And I don't have black gel paste, so I had to use brown. And I needed smaller bats lol! 

I like that house a lot Hearty! 

Luce, your appointment is tomorrow, and I am thinking of you. 

So we are getting hit hard with snow since Friday. It is awful! I had to use 4x4 to get out of my driveway this morning, as well as the crescent, and the parking lot at the daycare! It's horrible, and yet it still keeps on coming down! Doesn't look like there is an end in sight anytime soon!

So I am counting down the days now too until testing day. I am kinda wondering this time, as I keep getting (.)(.) pains....last week I had cramps and I thought AF was going to show very early, but they seem to have gone away. Early testing day would be Thursday. I haven't decided if I am going to or not, as we are going away then until Saturday (depends on the weather now I guess)


----------



## heart tree

Happy birthday Eloise! Wow! One already! Miss big pants.

Mel, how exciting! I love double pink lines. I hope you get some.

We're dealing with inspection reports and all things finance today. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- good look with potty training! Im not looking forward to it and I dont envy your snow fall. Stay warm and I am hoping you see pink lines:happydance:

Vicky- I had to laugh at her going #2 on the floor! The joys of being a parent:haha:

Round- thanks for the advice on potty training. 4 months did seem to fly by. When I think of him I think newborn but he is far from it! 

Amanda- Pooping on your cousin foot!!!:haha: It sounds like everything is going great for you. It is so awesome you have logged all of your hours and can stay home with Delilah. I love the inside of the house and it sounds perfect for your little family.

Sassy- Zach sounds delightful and reaching milestones with great speed.

Lucy- I will be thinking of you tomorrow:hugs:

Happy Birthday Eloise!!!:cake:

AFM-

Penny Pumpkin Palooza is still in party planning mode and I am loving it:happydance:

Have any you started planning for Christmas?I think I've decided what I want us to give Penny. She loved playing with her friend Marilyn's kitchen set so I would like to get her a really nice one made of wood. My friend offered to pick one up on Black Friday so we don't have to brave the crowds or get up at stupid o'clock! I am asking my aunt to make her an apron and maybe a chef's hat. Lastly, I really want to get her a Cabbage Patch Doll. This little girl goes bananas and almost hyper ventilated with excitement when we walk down the doll isle in the toy section. It is beyond adorable and makes me happy to see her so excited! :cloud9:

Penny and I had the best girl's day on Saturday. She loves riding in the shopping cart and looking around the stores so we had a day of shopping for her party. She loves when I race her down the isles and squeals with delight. We had snacks together and fed each other. We spent some time in my room playing on the bed. She thinks it is hilarious when I chase her around the bed and we kneel and then face plant on the soft surface over and over. She gets so giddy and almost seem like a drunk little baby because she is delirious with laughter. We both ended up uncontrollably giggling:cloud9: As we lay there catching our breaths she looked strait into my eyes and stroked my face with a soft smile playing on her sweet little face:cloud9::cry: It was the most amazing thing and I will do anything for her to look at me like that for the rest of my life. I'm sitting here trying to hold back tears because I have no idea how I got so lucky. My little girl is absolutely INCREDIBLE!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry for not being around ive been quiet ill since kieran has been born i ended up back in hospital but doing better , i just wanted too see if you all are ok i miss you guys xxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh hoping I love your post! So bloody cute!x


----------



## msarkozi

awe, that made my heart melt! That sounds so wonderful Hoping! 

For Kash, his big gift from us is a train table and some trains to go with it. Then I have some pj's, and an aquadoodle mat. I am not sure what else we are going to get him. A couple more small gifts and then a few stocking stuffers. My parents are getting him a chair and table set as well. 

Thanks girls...I am hoping for double pink lines too. I think I might end up testing on Thursday after all. I hate not knowing! 

We decided to cancel the trip on Thursday as well. The snow is still coming down pretty hard, and is supposed to for the rest of the week. It's just not worth it to risk driving the 600 kms. So we are trying to see if we can reschedule Gord's medical appt for when we are out in November.


----------



## hoping:)

Jen- I hope you are doing better.

Mel- Sounds like Kash is going to have a great Christmas:thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls, Benjamins fast asleep he's been such a good little boy. When I put him to bed after tucking him up and giving him a kiss he rolled on his side looked at me and went bye bye so I said night night and he curled up and went to sleep so cute.

Mel I will be keeping everything crossed for you for testing. It always amaze me when I hear you talk about the snow here a little flutter would bring everything to a grinding holt. Sounds like a sensible decision to stay at home.

Awww hoping what a lovely update penny is so cute. I thought about Penny this weekend we gave Benjamin a little apple to see how he would cope and despite not having many teeth he munched his way through it and loved it. Im remember you saying how much Penny loves her apples. We have started thinking about christmas but not sure what to get Benjamin my mum and dad are buying him a little wooden train set which comes with a train, tractor and a barn with farm animals. We have bought him a toy fire engine where you push the fireman down and it whizzes across the floor we've also bought him a puzzle. 

Amanda love the house its so bright and looks like a great family home. :thumbup:

Jen glad you are doing better.

Yogi how are you feeling?


----------



## heart tree

Amber that post just made me melt. What a beautiful moment with your girl. I'm so happy you have a daughter, especially after losing your mom. 

Jen, I've seen your FB posts. I hope you are feeling better hun.

Mel, test on Thursday!!! I can't wait much longer than that! LOL!

Lucy, Ben sounds like a dream child. I love him! Maybe he and Delilah can get married! Just want to wish you good luck again tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

We're going to Tim's parent's house for Christmas. It's about a 3 hour plane ride and will be Delilah's first. She's still so young that I doubt we'll get her much. Not to mention, all the gifts she'll get from her 5 grandparents will be plenty!

Well, it's official. I quit my job. I'm scared and sad and excited. I may have to do some part time babysitting or something to bring in some extra cash, but we definitely can afford it as long as Tim keeps his job. Crazy! I truly never thought I'd have to rely on someone else's income. I'm so independent. I'm used to always having my own money. It will be an adjustment, but then again, so is having a baby!


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I'm so happy for you! :hugs: It sounds like a great plan and I'm really impressed at all of the hours you've logged and can use towards your future job. Do you think you'll get more pleasure out of family therapy over geriatrics (sorry if that's the wrong term). I love the house, inside and out! It's SO bright and beautiful and I LOVE the extra building. So exciting, are you going forward with it? It looks so nicely done, I'm interested to hear what the inspection problems are? 

Lucy, good luck tomorrow. :hugs:

Mel, yikes with the snow. I saw your cakes on Facebook, beautiful as always. You should teach baking/cake decorating classes. You have a gift! 

Happy 1st Birthday Eloise!

Hi, Jenny, thanks for popping in, what's going on?

Vicky, OMG at puke in your mouth! Definitely a mom moment right there.

Round, Bryce is getting so big! Is he past the colic stage now? 

Sassy, same with Zac, I can't believe it! He's such a big boy. Time is flying by. 

Hoping, what a beautiful update! :hugs: 

AFM, Alistair cut his third tooth (his first on top) but he's doing well with the teething. he is loving bath time at the moment and just squeals with glee every night as he splashes and plays with his toys. He's also enjoying chasing the dog and chasing his daddy around in circles. It's so funny! He's really cuddly with me which I love. Sometimes I wonder if he misses breasfeeding like I do and that's why he's super cuddly or if he's just a cuddly little guy? He snuggles right in and will even 'hug' me and make happy little contented sounds. So cute! He makes me want another one. Things with Alex are going much, much better and it's making me broody. I'm just not thin enough to get pregnant right now.


----------



## Allie84




----------



## Sassy_TTC

Just popping in quickly. 

Will be thinking of you today Lucy, hope all goes okay. Xxx


----------



## LucyJ

> Lucy, Ben sounds like a dream child. I love him! Maybe he and Delilah can get married! Just want to wish you good luck again tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

They should he would be very lucky :thumbup: thank you

Thanks Allie love the pic of Alistair he is such a sweetie. Aww well done Alistair on cutting another tooth Benjamin had just cut his 8th tooth. Thats great news that things are better with Alex really happy for you.

Thanks Sassy.

Im doing ok just want it over with Benjamin is proving a great distraction and steve will be home at half 12 we've got to leave enough time to park as theres limited car parking space.


----------



## jenny25

good luck today lucy hun xxx

allie i caught a staph infection and i have cellulitus from having the section at the hospital hun xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Ben is so sweet. Im glad he enjoyed his apple! I dont know how they manage to eat them with only a few teeth. A train set sounds like a little boys dream. I have not bought any presents yet because if I do I will want to give them to her now and that would ruin Christmas. Good luck today! We are all thinking of you.

Amanda- I am very thankful to have Penny especially since my mom is gone. Its the cute things like this when I miss her the most because usually I would be on the phone with her and we would be gushing over Penny. It has been almost 4 months since she passed it still doesnt feel real. I think Pennys birthday and the upcoming holidays are going to make it feel more real Im not sure Im ready.

We only got Penny a few items last year since she was so little. This year we are not going overboard either because like you said other family members will get her plenty and I dont want my house over run by toys she will play with for a few days. The stuff we are getting her now should last her a few years. 

Yay for quitting your job to stay home with your precious girl! 

Allie- yay for another tooth! Penny still only has 2 but she is teething on and off. He sounds so sweet wanting to give hugs and cuddle his mommy. Im the opposite and when Penny is extra sweet with me I think even more that I could never have another. I will just live vicariously though your next BFP, pregnancy and baby! Do you have a time frame? Its so exciting Alistair will eventually be a big brother. I love that picture!


----------



## yogi77

Lucy I've been feeling pretty good thank you, just tired most of the time! Good luck at your appt today. 

I have a doc appt today, hope to hear the heartbeat on the Doppler!


----------



## LucyJ

Im back in a lot of pain and feel tierd but glad its all over. The cells were pre-cancerous but no sign of any cancerous cells which is such a relief. They did the treatment there and then to remove them it wasnt pleasant but glad to have it all done. I had a local anaesthetic wow that hurt thank goodness for the lovely nurse who let me squeese her hand, the anaesthetic had adrenaline in it as well so made my legs shake and my heart race they used what I can only describe as a soldering iron to remove the cells. The dr doing it was so lovely very sweet to me he said there was no evidence of cancerous cells and was confident he got all the abnormal cells which will be sent off to be looked at should get the results through in 3-4 weeks they'll also say how often I have to have smears I'll definitely be on yearly ones for a while.

Thanks for all your support :hugs:

Yogi good luck with your appointment today hope you get to hear your lo heartbeat.

Hoping I know it will be hard for you but I am sure your mum will be with you all keeping an eye on things for Pennys birthday.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Luce, I am so glad that they don't look cancerous! I am hoping for great news in 3-4 weeks! Get some rest today, you are definitely going to need it after that. :hugs:

:haha: Hearty! ok, Thursday will be testing day :)

Alistair looks so adorable in that picture. Glad he seems to be cutting teeth well. My dr warned me that the eye teeth were the absolute worst, and they definitely are. Kash has been having issues with cutting those ones.

Did you see my snow pictures on facebook? I can't believe how much snow we have gotten in a matter of days. They had to close down the airport for a few days so they could work on clearing all the roads in Town. It is supposed to re-open today, so hopefully it does.


----------



## jenny25

oh lucy just take things easy hun when i was getting the deep core biopsy done on the lump on my chest i was in also in alot of pain they used only what i can describe as a ear piercing gun to take samples of the tissue ouch xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry to hear that Lucy but thank god theyve been found and treated! Put your feet up tonight.xx


----------



## Dazed

Glad everything is being taken care of and that they got everything now.


----------



## Round2

Lucy, so happy to hear everything is behind you now. What a stressful week, now you can focus on TTC.

Hearty, what a great decision! So happy/jealous you get to stay home with your little girl.

Allie, he's so adorable. I'm glad to hear he is such a cuddly boy. I have a cuddly girl and keep wondering what Bryce will be like. I'm gald to hear boys like to cuddle as well. I was so devestated when I gave up BFing last time...I can't imagine doing it this time. I'll be a wreck. When will you guys start TTC again?

Hoping, your post about Penny brought tears to my eyes. I love days/moments like that when you can really appreciate your children. You're going to love it when she gets older and the girly time gets better. Maddy's favourite girly thing is to go out for lunch then get pedicures! I love it!

Mel, I can't believe how much snow you guys have. Ugghhh I hate the winter so much. I'm dreading it coming our way. It's suppose to be 25 degrees here on Friday, then snow next week!!

AFM, Bryce slept 10 hours straight last night in his crib!! Mind you, he had his 4 month shots yesterday so I gave him tylenol before bed, it was drug induced sleep..but I'll take it. Mind you I was awake every hour after 3am watching him breathe!


----------



## msarkozi

oh wow, that is quite the temp change!!! That is going to be a shock to the system for sure. We are about -5 to -7 degrees, but it has been windy making it feel colder. At least I am working off those calories by shovelling snow! lol! 

good job Bryce! Kash woke up around 4:30ish crying, but he was back to sleep within 5 minutes. His bedroom is pretty cold (and worse because I keep the door closed at night). So I have someone at the place today looking at the airflow to his bedroom, as well as the room beside it. They both seem to be poor and colder then anywhere else in the house.


----------



## yogi77

Mel are you still poas tomorrow?? Ill be checking for updates lol!!


----------



## msarkozi

I did first thing this morning already :haha:


Spoiler
There was a faint line this morning, so I am going to test again on Saturday to make sure


----------



## Sugarlove2

Ooh how exciting! Post a pic! :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

i will on the next one for sure...i tossed this one already :/


----------



## yogi77

I want pics!!! go dig it out of the garbage and post a pic hahaha :haha:

Well I have everything crossed for tomorrow's test, can't wait for an update!!!


----------



## Round2

Seriously Mel, doesen't everyone pull their tests out of the garbage later in the day to re-examine...or is it just me?? Congrats!! So happy for you, can't wait to see the test.

Is Jaymie having her baby today? If so good luck, can't wait to see your LO.

AFM, I just got the best news today. One of my real life friends has been struggling to get pregnant for last 3 years...she told me today she is 14 weeks. They went through so much, I'm so happy for them.


----------



## msarkozi

:haha: girls.....i did once already this morning and then tossed it back in. I want to see a better line on it :)

that is awesome news!!! congrats to your friend

actually, Jaymes had baby a couple days ago :) baby boy....I can't remember the name or details right now....actually I will go look on her fb right now...

Jonathan David Miller 7 pounds even born 12:08 October 21 2012!


----------



## Sparkly

Eeek Mel.....hurry up and pee on another stick......I wanna see :brat:


----------



## Round2

Congrats Jaymes! Can't wait to see some pics...


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- I'm sorry you had to go through all of that:hugs: I'm so very happy it was not cancerous

Mel- Yay:happydance: I want to see your lines too!!!!!! 

Round- thanks. I look forward to the girly dates and can already tell it is going to get better and better! Also a huge congrats to your friend!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls Im doing a lot better today can lift benjamin without being in pain and apart from some dull cramping pains feel alright although a bit tired. I slept do deeply last night I didnt hear Benjamin wake steve said he had a nightterror and bought him to bed with us at 6 ish I woke up at 8 to this little face sat next to me going hiya with no sign of steve who had left for work at half 7 leaving us curled up in bed fast asleep opps.

Jaymes congratulations hope you are both doing well.

Round drug induced sleep totally counts well done bryce hope its the start of many more nights like that. Thats fantastic news about your friend congratulations to her.

Mel Im so exictied for you when you test tomorrow dont forget to post a pic.


----------



## msarkozi

glad you are starting to feel better Luce :hugs:

I will get a picture for you tomorrow..not decided if I should test before I go to work, or after I get home?!

I've been home from work the last two days, as Kash has pink eye :( huge improvement though within 24 hours of medicated eye drops. Dr said he couldn't go back to daycare until Monday though, so thankfully Gord is off tomorrow and will be home so I can go to work.


----------



## Jaymes

I went into labor early Sunday morning, and when I was having contractions about 10 minutes apart we left for the hosital. They admitted me, and we had Johnathan at 12:08. So far he is super sweet, and a good sleeper, but I am still on painkillers, so he may just be mellow from them.

My Dr did me a huge favor during my section! My scar from Lexi was very crooked and very ugly, so we asked if she could "clean it up" a bit and she totally did! She ended up taking about 1.5 inches of excess skin off my belly! :happydance: So happy about that as I have had an abundance of extra belly skin since my first section and pregnancy. I gained way too much during my first two!


----------



## Allie84

Jonathan is just beautiful, Jaymes!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I remember mellow pain killer baby lol. Alistair sure slept a lot when I was just home from the hospital! 

Mel, omg, I want to see a photo! Didn't you get pregnant your first cycle after your MC last time? You just get pregnant really easily!! Lucky girl!! I feel as though I need to start now in order to get pregnant in 10 months like last time. :doh: But I'm seriously excited for you and I need to see some POAS photo action!! We all love to squint at lines!! :haha:

Lucy, I loved your Facebook status and I'm so glad everything went okay! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Congratulations Jaymes!!! I love that picture :) I hope he stays a good baby for you...get some rest :hugs:

Allie - I did get pregnant with Kash right after the mc...must have been very fertile....the first time, it took a few months, and then Kash was quick...then this was 2 cycles (if it is for real). I always feel bad about how quick I seem to get pregnant, while other struggle. Even one of my good friends has been trying for years, and she has PCOS....so I feel bad even telling her (which I haven't yet). 

Actually, I am really mad at Gord. I told him first thing this morning that he was not to tell anyone, especially since it isn't even confirmed. When he got home from work, he said he told everyone in his van (we pool together for work)!!!! I was so mad! my parents don't even know, and these are people that know my parents as well!!!! So now I am worried about them hearing from someone else...and after having the mc, I am not even going to get it confirmed from the doctor until I am past the date when I lost that one.....I just don't want to get attached to something that isn't going to happen....he doesn't understand that at all.


----------



## msarkozi

ok ok, I am a poas addict, so I caved and did another one tonight - the line is actually darker now from this morning

(sorry, i don't know how to put the picture in the spoiler)
 



Attached Files:







20121025_220317.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Allie84

WOW look at that line Mel!!! You are certainly up the duff!!! :happydance: Congrats!!

How many DPO are you?

I know what you mean about Gord, and I can understand how that would feel. I think I'll always be paranoid, even though I sometimes feel like a MC 'fraud' since mine was at 5 weeks and I know it's easier to go through a MC at 5 weeks than further on. 

Anyways, YAY!! How do you feel? Any symptoms? Did you guys BD loads this cycle?


----------



## Sparkly

Jaymes - Congratulations :yipee: He is a beauty :hugs:

Mel - :wohoo: gotta love those double lines, congrats hun xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes what a cutie!!! Huge congrats and great news about the scar repair!!

Mel WOOOOHOOOOO!!!! Youre such a fertile lass you are!!!!! Cant beleive so many of us are aither ttc again or already with number two or up the duff!! I struggle so much with Hero that the thought totally freaks me out lol!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo congratulations Mel, fantastic news.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Jaymes hes gorgeous congratulations and thats great news on the scar repair.

Mel :wohoo: :wohoo: congratulaions hun great lines so happy for you.


----------



## Round2

He's gorgeous Jaymes!! Love the name, congratulations!!

Mel you are a fertile myrtle! Congrats! I would KILL my husband for telling anybody before I was ready. You're right, men just don't understand. It looks like a good strong line you've got there, I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks girls. I am pretty excited and I pray that this is a sticky one. We actually have only bd twice, and that was during ovulation time - so I have a feeling it will be a boy again (which I think I want because I already have everything for a boy). 

Vicky - I honestly don't think it will get any better, so you may as well just have the second one and lose your mind completely lol! At least the older one will be able to help out with the younger one (or so I am hoping lol). 

Allie - I feel good. There was one day last week (or maybe earlier this week) that I all of a sudden felt really nauseous and I was thinking hmmmmm, that's about the exact same time that I felt nauseous when I was pregnant with Kash! It's weird because last week I had major cramps and I thought AF was coming really early, but maybe it was just implantation?! Other then that, no symptoms other then my breasts hurt every now and then...just pms symptoms really. I am praying that there is no morning sickness or anything.....


----------



## yogi77

Congratulations jaymes!!

Mel wow there's no doubting those lines congratulations! Yay I have a bump buddy! How many dpo is that test from?


----------



## msarkozi

um, it is about 11 days I think


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats Mel!!!


----------



## heart tree

Haven't caught up but wanted to congratulate Jaymie! Gorgeous boy!

And Mel, nice lines lady!

I'm sick and Delilah hasn't been sleeping well so I'm a mess. Trying to rest when she does which means no computer time. Will read back as I nurse her.


----------



## msarkozi

hope you both feel better soon hearty! it's tough when the little ones are sick, and worse when you are too :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Wow I can't believe you waited until 10dpo even to test hehe, I could never make it past 8. Congrats again, so excited for you!!

Hearty hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I know eh?! it's so hard to wait, but I didn't want to be disappointed either....so I held off....those tests are darn expensive too...I pay over $20 for a box of 2 :(


----------



## Round2

Hope you feel better Hearty.

Beauty lines Mel. Congrats again!

Seriously, can you imagine if we added up all the money spent on IC's and FRER's in the past few years? It's 20$ a box here too. Crazy!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh I know! We would be rich :) Although, I am praying I won the lotto max tonight.....$50M could create a awesome disco meeting lol


----------



## Allie84

Ooh I hope you win!!!

Yes, tests are so expensive!!!

Alex and I DTD with no protection yesterday. We've decided now that Alistair's nearly a year we will NTNP for awhile while I try to lose weight. I will be strict and won't allow myself to actually TTC until I lose at least 30 lbs!


----------



## msarkozi

Don't put too much stress on yourself Allie. I lost all this weight, and not it's like fm I am just going to put it all back on and have to start over again. 

We are watching That's My Boy right now...pretty funny so far.

Went to the Church Fall Supper tonight....was pretty good. They have an auction as well, so we bought a Keurig and a remote control car for Kash. He loves it so much that he took the remote to bed with him tonight lol.


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty sorry your poorly hope you feel better soon :flower:

Allie how exiciting ntnp good luck with the weight loss but dont put to much pressure on yourself Im sure you'll get to where you need to be.

Hoping hope you are having a wonderful weekend and Penny is enjoying herself.

Mel thats so sweet kash has taken the control to bed with him Im sure he'll have lots of fun with it

Afm: I ended up back at the hospital this morning woke up early hours with crippling pain but tried to sleep but by half 6 it was unbearable so phoned out of hrs dr they phoned me back and told me to go up to the hospital for 8am the dr had to examine me as he thought I might have an infection because of the pain but had no other symptoms so he needed to check theres no sign of infection thank goodness so he gave my painkillers and told me to rest, which Ive been able to do as steves been here. Bit fed up to be honest as had things planned for today and havent got anything done hate being in pain. Poor Benjamin it cutting a new tooth and its causing him a lot of pain so steves been giving me my pills and benjamin calpol what a pair we are :haha: We did have a lovely family day out yesterday so that was good. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## msarkozi

lol Luce! Glad Steve is looking after both of you! Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Im glad Steve is taking good care of you and Ben.

Mel- Congrats!!! This is so exciting! Kash is going to be a big brother!!! :happydance:I hope the pink eye has cleared up

Jaymes- He is so handsome! :cloud9:I love the pumpkin hat picture. Your hubby did a great job picking out his name and hurray for getting the excess skin removed!

Amanda- I hope you feel better very soon

Allie- NTNP is so exciting! TTC will help motivate your to shed those pounds too

AFM- I am beyond exhausted so will properly update later this week. Penny had a fantastic birthday and now we are preparing for Halloween tomorrow!


----------



## Allie84

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PENNY!!!!!!!! :cake: 

I can't wait to hear your update all about your penny pumpkin pallooza!! 

Lucy, I hope you're feeling better. :hugs:

Mel, how are you feeling?

What is everyone up to for Halloween? 

We are taking Alistair to the church trunk or treat, the mall to trick or treat and around my parents' block to trick or treat. He's going to be a puppy. I'm very excited! Alistair is having quite the exciting week...last night we went to a campaign rally in town and Alistair got to be in the same room as former president for the first time. We were listening to Bill Clinton speak, very exciting!!


----------



## msarkozi

That sounds exciting Allie, and very fun plans for halloween :) I would love to see a picture of that cute puppy dog :)

Kash is having a party at Daycare tomorrow, and so I took a few hours off of work so I can go join him. Should be a lot of fun! Looking forward to it. 

Happy Birthday Penny!

The pink eye looks great now. He has today and tomorrow left on drops and then hopefully done. He is taking the drops like a champ!

And better yet, he keeps using the potty....I just need to get it on an all the time basis, but this is a great start!

Feeling good Allie. Just achey boobs every now and then, and feeling bloated. I am noticing it in my skinnier jeans already because of the bloat. I plan to stay active this time so I don't gain as much weight (I hope!). I am going to the doctor on Monday to get it confirmed as well.


----------



## Round2

Happy Birthday Penny. I can't believe at this time last year you and Nato had newborns. It goes by so fast.

Mel, glad to hear you aren't feeling to terrible...yet. Can't wait for you to get it all confirmed. Do you guys have a 12 u/s out there? I know lots of places in Canada only do one.

Allie, can't wait to see Allister's costume. Sounds like you have fun night planned.

Lucy, how are you feeling now? Hope you're better.

It's pouring buckets here today. I hope it stops before trick or treating. Damn hurricaine Sandy! Here's my little pumpkin all decked out for his first Halloween....hope I get to bring him out with us.
 



Attached Files:







Bryce_Halloween.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## msarkozi

awe, Bryce is adorable! 

hope everyone feeling Sandy stays safe!! 

Round, I only get a 20 week ultrasound here. Down south in Alberta they give you the 12 week one, but not here. I am going to ask him if I could have an early scan though and see what he says :) I want to see if I can try and pick out the gender early lol. We decided last night too that we are going to do the 3d ultrasound again around 26 weeks as well. 

We are having a potluck lunch today at work, and all the food looks delicious! Can't wait for lunch! I am taking off early today too to attend the halloween party at daycare. I can't wait for that as well. This morning when I dropped off Kash and he seen Miss Michelle dressed as little red riding hood, he was not impressed!! He kept looking her up and down and would not go near her. Then when I was leaving, he was quite mad because he didn't want to go to her. Poor guy is not going to do so well tonight I don't think. 

Happy Halloween everyone :)


----------



## LucyJ

Gald you had a great weekend Hoping looked forward to hearing all about it enjoy halloween.

Thanks Allie look forward to seeing pics of Alistair all dressed up. 

Round Im doing better thanks have done as little as possible feel bad for Benjamin as we havent been out we were going to go out today but had to cancel at the last minute as my poor little guy isnt well has had a high temp which wasnt going down with calpol in fact it went up so took him to the drs and hes got tonsillitis poor things hes been given anti-bioctics. Hes hardly eaten today despite asking for food but then wont eat it now I know why. Hes eaten dinner which is good kept it all very soft. 

Bryce is gorgeous. 

Mel have fun at kashs halloween party bless him, enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Jaymes

Ahh poor Ben! Hope he feels better soon. As for me it is nearly 3 am and I've been up for nearly 3 hours. Arg! I hate not sleeping.


----------



## msarkozi

Hope you get some much deserved sleep Jaymes! :hugs:

Hope Benjamin is feeling better soon. I bet he will feel some relief quickly with those antibiotics

Here is a picture of my dragon
 



Attached Files:







kash dragon.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- dont forget to post lots of adorable Alistair puppy pictures! How fun he went to his 1st campaign rally. 

Mel- I hope you and Kash had fun at his party. Yay for him using the potty like a big boy and taking his eye drops with no fuss. Its so fun hearing about new preggo symptoms! You have an adorable little dragon. Thanks for sharing!

Lucy- Sorry Ben is still poorly. I hope he feels better soon.

Jaymes- I hope you get a good nap in today. 

Round- It certainly does go by fast! Bryce has such a sweet little smile. I hope he enjoys his 1st Halloween. 

AFM- Thanks for all the birthday wishes! I am completely exhausted and returned back to work today. I will update my journal with pictures of Penny Pumpkin Palooza as well as a full report sometime today or tomorrow. It was wonderful and we all enjoyed ourselves. I cant believe it is over and now my baby is a one year old! Yesterday we got dressed up and went trick or treating with some friends at the mall. Penny and her BFF, Boston, scored tons of candy for their daddies and also each won a free round of mini golf for their next baby date. Later we went to a Halloween party and played games and munched on yummy food. Towards the evening we took the babies and kids trick or treating around the neighborhood. It was a lovely time and so much fun to see the babies dressed up and so excited!


----------



## msarkozi

that sounds like a wonderful time Hoping. I find the holidays are so much more fun now with a little one :)

we did have fun at the party as well. They tried to do games, but the kids were just everywhere, so they allowed them to just carry on with what they were doing. As soon as there is a lot of people around, then they seem to get a bit carried away lol. It was cute to see them all dressed up and dancing and playing though. Kash stuck to me as soon as I got there though, and so we read books and played and had snack. Then he took the reaper hook thing from one of the other kids that joined in after school was done, and he immediately started playing hockey :haha: When I made him give it back and share, he got mad and grabbed my hand and wanted to go home lol.


----------



## hoping:)

So cute Kash took the reaper hook to play hockey!


----------



## LucyJ

Aww Kash makes one cure dinosaur he sounds like such a character glad you had a good halloween.

Hoping sounds like a wonderful weekend gald it all went smoothly :thumbup:

Oh my god giving Benjamin his antibiotics is proving a mission he'll take his calpol but the antibiotics Im having to literally pin him down to get him to take it so stressful and upsetting but not as upsetting as him asking for food then not eating anything :cry: poor baby hate seeing him like that. He has perked up a little and ate all his dinner which was a bowl of porridge followed by some apple purre couldnt get him to eat anything else. Trying to get him to drink but hes not taking much it must hurt.


----------



## msarkozi

It was cute for sure, but it was dangerous lol! 

awe, poor little guy. I know when Kash had it last summer, I barely got anything into him other then milk for a week. I gave him pedialyte, and was told to do gatorade as well...anything with the electrolytes in it. I would just keep offering him soft foods so it doesn't scratch his throat any. He will eventually want to eat food again once he feels better, but definitely make sure he is drinking fluids so he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, Bryce is soooo cute! Love that little smile!

Kash is the cutest dragon ever Mel! 

Look at how cute our Disco babies are. 

Amber, can't wait for Penny Palooza pics. Sounds like you had a fab time. I can't believe she is already 1! Time is flying!

Allie, I saw Bill Clinton speak a few years ago. He was electrifying. I was pretty close to him. There was something very magnetic about him I thought. How exciting for you!

Lucy, what a horrible few weeks you and Ben have had. I hope he starts feeling better really soon. It is horrible to see your baby feel so ill. 

Speaking of, Delilah caught my cold. Then she had her jabs on the same day that the cold started. She also has had diarrhea for the past 3 days. I literally change one diaper, only to have her poop right away again. She also is pooping when I change her. Poor babe. There isn't much coming out at this point, just really watery stuff. I have to keep sucking snot out of her nose too. She's a little trooper though. She keeps smiling and hardly fusses. I really want this diarrhea to stop now. The doctor isn't concerned about dehydration as she keeps peeing and has a wet mouth. But I hate seeing her little bottom so raw. 

We're going to Tim's parent's house for Christmas which is a 3 hour flight. Then she and I are going to go to Florida from there which is another 3 hour flight with a layover. On the way home it will be a 2 hour flight, a 1 hour layover, then a 5 hour flight. Any advice on flying/nursing/diaper changing, etc.? She'll be 6 months old when we fly.


----------



## msarkozi

hope Delilah feels better soon! Try some zincofax on her bum, and it should help. If it is pretty raw, then they should be giving her an prescription cream for it. Kash's was really raw one time; it was awful! It sucks when you see your baby hurting!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Mel I was worried about him getting dehydrated but he had his milk and had a little more water so fingers crossed he'll drink more tomorrow. I worry about his weight as he still so little I had him weighed couple weeks ago and he was 18lb 11oz and just on the 0.4th centile which was a relief as he had dropped down and is now going back up. He normally eats well so I know its because hes not well rather than anything else. Will keep an eye on him and if he lives of porridge for a day or so at least its got good stuff in it and I make it with milk. 

We're driving to my parents tomorrow for bonfire night which I love so hopefully he'll be ok for that he certainlly has seemed a bit brighter today. Thats assuming steve is in one piece still he shot a nail through his hand :dohh: today at work luckily it went through a piece of wood first so its just a flesh wound!!

Amanda sorry to hear delilah is ill its awful seeing our babies poorly hope shes better soon. I havent flown with benjamin yet so cant help but Allies done quiet a bit with Alistair so sure she can help. You are going to have an amazing chirstmas this year. Yes our disco babies are gorgeous.

I posted some pics of benjamin on fb there to big to post here must sorted that out seems to happen with most of my photos.


----------



## VGibs

So ladies...I was almost 4 days late for my AF...then I went ahead and took a test...I got a faint BFP...and started bleeding almost an hour afterwards. Needless to say...I have had another miscarriage. I told no one about the BFP and will not tell anyone about the MC. I just want to keep it to myself. I didn't even tell my family. I guess I have to slap on a happy face and keep on trucking. But Ian and I have decided that we will not actively try until the new year. I think I need some time to get some minerals and B12 in my system and figure out why I am spotting like 5 days before my period is due. Don't cry for me Argentina...just keep your hopes up for me.


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Any advice on flying/nursing/diaper changing, etc.? She'll be 6 months old when we fly.

I was just skimming when I saw this....I haven't read any other posts (I have a big paper due tonight, reading BnB will be my reward after ;) ) but I wanted to respond to this because I have soooooooo many tips!

Alistair has been on 14 plane rides in 11 months. And I nursed him on every flight except the last two! 

My advice:
-Nurse on take off and landing if you can. It saves having to find somewhere to nurse in the airport (which in my case is usually a family bathroom, sitting on the toilet) and it's good for their ears and is comforting. If she won't nurse, a pacifier or bottle will help her ears as well.
- Try to sit over the wing....it's the loudest and the white noise will help her sleep.
-Even if she's a lap baby, make sure not to check her stroller or car seat until the gate because if there are empty seats and you ask, you can get moved. This happened to us about half the time and Alistair was able to be in his carseat some of the flight. Babies in carseats have to have the window seat.
-Diaper change in the airport and not the plane if possible. It's just tiny and horrible.
-People tend to be really helpful, so let people carry your stroller down the gangway, etc...it makes life a lot easier if you're flying alone. 
-Have any bottles out for security because they will probably test it in their machine...they did this half the time for us.
-You can use family security lanes if they have them and if not you still usually get ushered through faster and as you can't use the puffer machines.

Good luck, sounds fun and exciting!


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Gibbs

Benjamin will probably respond to the meds quickly and start feeling much better really soon. I hope you have fun at your bonfire tomorrow night.


----------



## vickyd

Mel please tell me your potty training secrets!!!! Hero hates the potty and will just do her stuff on the floor right next to the potty!!! Maybe i need to get a "fun " looking potty?

Lucy I know the guidelines in each country are different, but here when Hero had a very sore throat the doc told us to give her camomile tea with a tea sppon of honey. Both camomile and honey have antiseptic properties and are given for throat infections. Maybe you can ask your doc about this? I have read on UK sites that you arent supposed to give honey to under 1 year olds.

Hearty poor Delilah! I hate the runs and a sore bum makes me cry lol!!! We were told to give the formula more diluted and when we had a severe case of gastroenteritis they gave us a special formula. Obviously this isnt much help for you since youre breastfeeding... Its good that she is having wet diapers, thats what they always tell you to look out for in such cases. Good like with the flying! Hero is a very bad traveller, she can take about 20 minutes in the car before she has a meltdown so im not even considering taking her on a plane!

AFM we got a lucky break financially, Alex managed to get a surprise 2000 euros frm a seminar he pitched and got a few participants! However the day after he got paid the car broke down and along with the new tires all of the money is going to the car, which i have now dubbed "the money pit"!!! Im also getting another assistant which is a huge releif as i literally have no time to even pee at work. Im getting a guy this time, my other assistant is trying for a baby and im worried she will be on maternity leave soon and ill be fucked. need a guy just in case i also decide to try for number 2 lol!!


----------



## msarkozi

you should definitely try for number 2 Vick :) 

I am really not sure what the secret is. I think Kash might be easy to train?! His potty is nothing special either. I just ask him if he wants to use the potty all the time, and I last week I started pushing it more then I ever have. I would have to go pee myself, so I would take off his pants and diaper, and get him to sit on his potty, and then once he heard me pee, he started to pee. Then he is obsessed with wiping. When he is done, I add water to it and put it in the toilet and allow him to flush the toilet. Then he gets up on his stool and we wash our hands. 

I just keep asking him all the time if he wants to go pee, and I think him hearing me go helps as well. But of course I don't want him to think he only uses the potty when I do, so I try and put him on there other times as well. 

Unfortunately last night I was getting him ready for his bath and he wouldn't get up from laying on his towel. And I was asking him if he wanted to go potty, and he laid there and peed on his towel, just smiling at me!!! lol!


----------



## hoping:)

Vgibs:hugs:

Lucy- Poor little guy:hugs: I hope he keeps hydrated and kicks this thing soon

Amanda- so sorry D is sick too:hugs: It just breaks your heart to see them like this especially when they are still so little. Allie gave you some great advice regarding flying:thumbup:

Mel- I'm glad potty training is going well for you besides last night's incident:haha:

Vicky- I'm excited for # 2! That sucks royaly about your car!

AFM- Penny Pumpkin Palooza pics in my journal:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Virginia I'm so sorry to hear your news. But will remain hopeful for you!

Lucy is Benjamin feeling any better today? How are you feeling?

Vicky, that sucks about the money pit. But super awesome about getting a guy assistant! I can't believe you are even talking about #2! How are you not absolutely exhausted? In the US we aren't supposed to give honey until 1 year old either. So strange how every country has different guidelines.

Mel, I love the potty stories with Kash. So cute that he pees when he hears you pee. It's smart to have him on there at other times too. My mother started a bad trend with my brother when he was little. She would play the piano while he pooped on the potty. It became a necessity for him for a long time to poop while she played. I vividly remember him begging her to stop what she was doing to play the piano so he could poop.

Allie, thanks for the great advice! I've been googling too and you said a lot of things I've read. But one question. They make you carry the stroller down the gangplank (or whatever that tunnel thing is called)? That's going to be a bitch if I have to carry the baby, a carry on and a stroller. How do you get through security with the stroller? Mine is kind of big. Don't think I'm taking the car seat as we have one waiting for us at each of our destinations. Plus, her reflux acts up in the car seat, so I'd rather just hold her and nurse her. Logistically, did you find nursing to be difficult with a stranger next to you? Did you sit in a window seat? How did you entertain him on the long flights? I'm worried as the flight from Florida to California is long and she doesn't like to be stationary. I did book seats above the wings though, so hopefully she'll sleep a lot. She's a champion napper...especially on me! How are you?

Amber, I'm off to look at pics now.


----------



## msarkozi

I was curling tonight, and when I got home, I was told that Kash had taken off his pants and grabbed Ashley and got her to take him potty!! I was so proud when I heard that! I was also amazed because I didn't realize he knew how to take his pants off lol! He has been doing great on the potty, and I am so excited that we are on our way to being trained. 

Thanks Hearty, I am scared of that happening and so I don't want it to be a habit for sure. 

Need to go check out pictures :)


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: Hugs Ginny xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Hearty hold your horses we arent trying yet lol!! We are discussing it! I just wanna be prepared in case we do want to!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Vicky, you want to join the crazies and have another :) I really miss the baby stage, and every time I was seeing or holding a baby, I missed it so much. I am hoping once you get into a routine, it won't be so bad......please tell me that's right lol!


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Ginny

Hearty, yes, they make you carry the stroller all the way down the gangplank. I've had people offer to help me sometimes. Other times, I just push it down the gangplank with Alistair still in it and then collapse it down there at the door to the plane. I just stand off to the side. When you get off the plane, you may have to stand there and wait for them to bring it up to you, or it may already be there. If your airlines offers early seating for travelers with small children, you'll get plenty of time to sort yourself down at the door of the plane. As for nursing, I always sat the aisle and gave people a lot of side boob LOL. I mean, I didn't try to...I would be as discreet as possible but I have DD breasts so even when I cover up as much as possible some boob is on display. Everyone was always really kind not to stare at me too much (although I did catch a few men staring at me nursing on different flights. Women are different...if they catch your eye, they usually just smile). To keep Alistair entertained, I usually tried to keep her asleep! As Alistair has gotten older, I've packed more toys and given him puffs and different snacks to eat. He's always been really easy to fly with. I actually think the difficult flying stage is yet to come!!!

Vicky, yay for getting an assistant! Sorry about the car. 

Mel, Kash is so amazing! How cool that he's getting potty trained so young. I love it. I love that you go curling. It sounds very Canadian. :) I think it originated in Scotland, though?


----------



## msarkozi

I think you are right about that Allie. It is definitely more common in Canada then it is the US. I curl in two leagues, so I curl every Tuesday and Friday night. It's nice to get out of the house, but I always hate when I miss saying goodnight to my little guy.


----------



## VGibs

HURRRRRRYYYYYYYY, HARDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD! *Canada lingo for ladies who curl!*


----------



## heart tree

Allie thanks for the traveling advice! I really appreciate it.

I've only seen curling on the Olympics. It looks like fun though. How are you feeling Mel?

Vicky, the fact that you are even talking about #2 is crazy! 

Lucy, I saw on FB that you have tonselitis. Oh no! And that you dropped your sausages on the floor. What a bad day!

AFM, girls, I'm struggling big time. Tim had shoulder surgery on Wednesday and now can't help at all. I'm really pissed off about it. He dislocated it 25 years ago and it has gotten worse over the years. This summer it got really bad. So, he decided to get surgery on it before the baby got really big. I wish he had gotten it when I was pregnant though. Or waited a bit longer. He wanted to get it done this year so that insurance would pay for the whole thing. I understand that, but I kept telling him that if he got it, I needed more help. He kept saying we would figure it out. Well guess what? It hasn't been figured out. I had to drive him to the doctor's and he got really mad because the doctor told him he had to keep his arm in a sling for 4 weeks and then have physical therapy for a few weeks after that. He thought he'd be healed in a week or so. I knew he wouldn't be. I'm mad because he didn't ask the doctor important questions like how long would he have to wear the sling. Now I have to do all of the shopping, driving, laundry, meal prep as well as take care of the baby full time. To make matters worse, she has had diarrhea for 13 days now. She is constantly pooping which means I'm constantly changing diapers and doing even more laundry. At night I used to change her on my bed if she had a really wet diaper. Otherwise I'd just leave it. Now, there is ALWAYS a poop in her diaper in the middle of the night. So I have to get out of bed and change her. Last night it soaked through and I had to change her whole outfit. The second time I got up to change her, she pooped right after I changed her, so I had to change her again. Then it happened a third time! I'm usually up with her nursing and changing poop for at least an hour each time. I can't get a break at all. We don't have many friends or family around to help. I'm a mess and I'm mad. The baby isn't dehydrated thank god. She's doing fine otherwise. The doctor thinks it is a virus that will take some time to clear her system. I begged Tim not to do this surgery right now, but he did. I understand why he wanted to do it, but I'm struggling so much right now I want to run away. And then he tries to grope me and gets annoyed when I push him away. He says that he has needs too. I keep wondering when my needs come first? I'm lucky if I'm brushing my teeth before noon or drinking a glass of water before 4pm. Nevermind getting any sleep. 

I told him I need to buy some clothes as my stuff isn't quite fitting yet. So he called his cousin today and asked her if she could come over for an hour so I could go shopping. I told him there was no way I could go clothes shopping in an hour. Driving alone would take 30 minutes. Not to mention I'm so tired today. His response was "well, do what you want. I just wanted to get you some help." Doesn't he realize that's not helpful? GRRRR.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Hearty,

Coud he go shopping with you and entertain Delilah while you were in the fitting rooms or something? I actually prefer taking Alistair clothes shopping, alone, though, and he's usually fine to watch me in his stroller, especially if I put him in front of a mirror. However, I understand shoping isn't the real issue here! 

It's really too bad that the surgery happened when it did...but at least this way, it's over and done with and will suck for a month but when Tim's recovered, you won't have it hanging over your head anymore. You will know it's done and dusted. The next month WILL be hard with no help, though! Can you perhaps hire temporary help with the housework or cooking? I know there's nothing that can be done in the middle of the night...and believe me, there were plenty of nights I'd be up breastfeeing Alistair and listening to Alex snore and feeling annoyed! Alex never had to do the middle of the night thing because by the time I stopped BFing Alistair slept through the night. Anyways, if you do end up getting more help, I'd make sure Tim is the one to organize it. Is there anything he can do with one arm that he can help with? Feeding Delilah a bottle, holding her and rocking her to sleep, etc?

I'm so sorry about her diarrhea. So you stopped the fenugreek and it's still going on? That's quite a virus. :( I'm happy she's not dehydrated...I wish there were something you could do to firm up her poops! I found Alistair's poops were always runny (breast milk poops) until he started eating solids. But at least the breast milk poop doesn't stink! What kind of diapers are you using? Have you tried night diapers to avoid leaks in the middle of the night?

Anyways, sorry I'm not more helpful with the advice. It sounds like you're doing everything you can. Hang in there....it will pass. Everything with a baby is a stage, and blink and it's over; at least that's how I felt. I know Tims' surgery isn't technically a 'stage' but I guess you could look at it that way.


----------



## Round2

I agree Hearty, see if you can hire some help. I know you guys are saving for a house, but you are just going to be fustrated and bitter at Tim if you don't get someone to help you.

It really is bad timing and I can see why you are so angry. He really should have done the surgery earlier or waited till you had some help lined up.

Honestly, men are just so clueless when it comes to this stuff. I consider my self very lucky when it comes to my hubby. He was a single father to a 2 year old when we first started dating. He knew first hand how hard it was to take care of a young child. Despite this, he's still makes bonehead decisions. 

Sorry about the poo issues. We went through that a few weeks ago, but it seemed to pass in about two weeks or so. Glad it's not bothering her too much.

Well gotta run. Baby is crying. House is upsided down and hubby is watching football!!


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I've got tonsillitis thought I'd escaped it but came down with it on thursday and dropping my sausages really upset me they were cooked perfectly ;-( ha ha oh well. Benjamin is back to his normal happy but mischevious self. He's cut another two teeth so he has 10 now. I posted a video of him on fb.

Oh hun what a hard situation so sorry you've got so much on your plate it sounds like Tim really hasnt thought having the surgery through which must be so frustrating for you. Id be angry too especially when you've got a poorly little one to look after, I hope delilah is better soon. I was going to say the same as the girls could you get some one in to help with the laundry and shopping maybe the cooking so you can concentrate on delilah and you as you do need down time too something I think sometimes men dont always get. Steve used to frustrate me so much when he'd wake up and announce how tired he was when Id been up every 2 hrs feeding benjamin had him sleeping on me. 

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Hearty if i was in your shoes id get Tim to fly my mom out for a couple of weeks. In times like the ones you decribe only your mother could help. Seriously, think about it!
Men are pretty useless, they somehow always put their needs above everyone else. Then they want to get laid on top of it. Yeah right, cause they give us so many reasons to feel sexy...
I have been really tired all month, so much work and a very demanding todler to take care of. I really wanted a few hours this weekend to catch up on some rest but Alex arranged to go watch a football game on Sunday which meant he left at 6pm and came back at 11. I was asleep on the sofa when he came back and he started to feel me up!!! He was upset that i pushed his hand away and went to bed...Whats up with that???


----------



## Dazed

Amanda - I'm sorry things are so hard for you right now. I agree about seeing if you can't fly your mom out to help you.



Well, its been a long time coming...


Spoiler
After almost 3yrs, I got my BFP! 

First test is yesterday's First Response Rapid Result and the second test is a FRER.



Please don't mention this on Facebook. I don't plan to tell anyone until around Christmas.


----------



## Round2

DAZED!!!!!!!! Yay...congrats! You are right, a very long time coming. So happy for you.


----------



## vickyd

DAZED YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! Im so frickin happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG dazed that is an amazing sight! So frigging happy for you :wohoo:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amanda sorry about the situation with Tim, I can imagine how frustrating that is for you! Vicky talks a lot of sense, could your mum fly over and help out?x


----------



## LucyJ

Dazed woo hoo :happydance::happydance: so happy for you that is amazing massive congratulations!


----------



## Sparkly

:wohoo: Dazed so lovely to see those great lines :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

OMFG DAZED!!!! Woo hoo chick! I couldn't be happier if I tried! How are you feeling??

Thanks for your replies ladies. I'll reply later. Typing with one hand at the moment.


----------



## Allie84

OMG DAZED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :bfp: :) :hugs:

:headspin: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!*:wohoo:

I am so unbelievably excited for you. Details? Did you feel differently or was it just a routine test? What if anything had you done differently this cycle?


----------



## Dazed

No thing different really. Last cycle I start CoQ10 and thats really about it. So I was an a vitamin cocktail of folic acid, fish oil, a multivitamine, and the 200mg CoQ10. I don't feel any different, it was just the lack of AF around 13dpo that made me wonder. My boobs were super sore at the second half of my TWW and then they just stopped. I figured the witch would be here that day or the day after. I really procrastinated testing because I didn't want to be let down yet again.


----------



## hoping:)

OMG!!!! DAZED, I AM BEYOND HAPPY FOR YOU:happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!! YOU SO DESERVE THIS!:yipee:

I will read back in a minute....


----------



## hoping:)

Amanda- Everything sounds so rough:hugs:. It definitely sounds like your needs are at the bottom of the list. As mommies we always put others first and deserve a break to pull our selves back together. A run down mommy is no good for anyone. Will Tim be out of work while he is recovering? I hope not or else it sounds like you will be taking care of TWO babies. I like Allies suggestion of him doing things that only require one hand (like take care of his own needs:haha:) and Vickys suggestion to fly your mom out. 

Lucy- I hope you feel better soon! Wow! Ben is sure popping out those teeth like nothing. Penny still only has two:dohh:.

I hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM- I just pulled off my first successful surprise birthday for my hubby:D Penny is doing great and such a little character. Her newest developments are dancing any time music is played, climbing up and down our stairs while tossing laundry, fake laughing to make everyone laugh and giving us her mad face when she is not pleased.


----------



## Allie84

Amber, Penny sounds so adorable! Alistair dances when music is playing too....it took me awhile to figure that out one day when we were shopping and he started swaying in his seat lol.

Dazed, Hearty, everyone....how are you?

AFM, well, it's Alistair's first birthday!! :cake: I'll be posting some photos of our celebration today in my journal. He also has a party on Saturday. The one today is just for us and my parents. I can't believe a year ago right now I was in horrible, active labor and none of the drugs were working. Agghhhh! But I'm happy that a year later I have my amazing little man.


----------



## LucyJ

Happy 1st Birthday Alistair hope you have a wonderful day and enjoy your party on saturday :cake: Cant wait to see pictures Allie.

Amber and Allie its so cute when they dance Benjamin loves music too and will dance away.

Amber Penny is so cute I really need to see a pic of her mad face and love that she has a fake laugh :haha:

Allie Im doing ok feeling better apart from got AF on sun so thats not fun but at least Im over the worst of the tonsillitis. Benjamin is making me laugh at the moment hes such a busy little boy his new thing is pointing to his eyes, nose, ears and mouth when you ask him wheres his nose etc and when you say no to him he puts his hands on his head, hangs his head down looking all sad & sorry then flashes me his smiles & off he goes to cause more mischeif. I hear 'oh no' alot too :haha:

Hope you have a great day celebrating your babies first birthday its amazing how quickly the year has gone by.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Lucy. I'm really gald you are feeling better! :hugs:

Alistair had a great birthday yesterday. :)

Where is everyone?


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I'm glad he had a great birthday! Were you emotional about it all? I really thought I would be and I was so sure I would cry but nothing. I was just so overwhelmed with everything:dohh:

Its crazy to think we had helpless little newborns this time last year and now they are talking and getting into mischief! Next year you could be on baby # 2:wacko:


----------



## Allie84

I have been emotional! Maybe you didn't have the time as it was so busy haha! :) I'm thinking about things like weaning him off the bottle and it makes me sad, because I use that as cuddle time now and it's like a surrogate to BFing which I still miss! But I can't keep him a baby, and I am excited about the fun age he's at. It's just a really weird mixture of emotions.


----------



## hoping:)

I've been on the verge of tears for weeks but have been so busy to even consider my emotions. Today I finally cried about everything... my mom and Penny mostly. It feels good. 

We are about to wean Penny from her bottle too but she throws a fit to drink from a sippy if she is tired. We are down to about 20 oz of milk and she is eating solids like a champ. I am so proud of her but sad that they baby stage is coming to an end.

AFM- its looks like I could very well participate in the next round of Disco babies... well the pregnancy part at least!:happydance:

I just have to share because I am so EXCITED...

Spoiler
I've been approved to be a surrogate:happydance: I loved being pregnant but we have no plans to extend our family so I decided to try and help another family get their happily ever after since I finally got mine. I wasn't sure they would except me because of my MC history but one doctor (possibly 2) is willing to work with me since I have had a healthy daughter after everything:D I have my 1st meeting on Sunday and then the matching process can begin... wish me luck!

I'm hoping to be matched by summer at the latest but we will see how it goes.


----------



## Allie84

I posted in your journal but I am sooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you!!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!!!

So how did you wean from formula to whole milk? Alistair is getting milk at daycare but we don't know how much milk to give him mixed with formula at home to wean him.


----------



## LucyJ

Thats fantastic Amber so excited for you :thumbup:

Aww Allie it is a weird time I didnt have to ween benjamin off a bottle onto a cup so once I stopped BF he went straight to having milk in his cup before bed. I did miss that calm quiet time with him but find now we can still have a cuddle I changed our bedtime routine slightly so we still had some quiet time although now he just chats away to me :haha: untill I sing his bedtime songs. There are lots of wonderful moment ahead but you do have moments when you miss your little baby it just goes so quickly. I think this time is a lovely stage as they learn new things and do more.


----------



## vickyd

Amber wow what an amazing thing for you to do!!! Good luck and I hope everything goes brilliantly!

Happy birthday Alistair!!!! Wow time goes by so fast!!

Look at all you weaning from the bottle! Me im sticking to it as long as i can! I love the night time feeding and im not ready to give up on the baby stage just yet! I still spoon feed her her meals too haha!!! Shes gonna be in school and ill still treat her like a baby! Major therapy in her future hahaha!!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls!

Allie- at 11 ½ months I started mixing formula and milk 50/50 and at 1 I just cut out the formula all together. We mostly (half the time) give her soy milk because it has more vitamins and just as much calcium or more (just make sure to compare labels because brands can vary). We do switch it up and give her whole milk along with rice, almond or hemp milk (lots of omegas and vitamins too). She doesnt seem to care which kind of milk she gets as long as she gets it. Right now she has a 7-8 oz bottle when she 1st wakes up and then 5 oz in the middle of the day and 5oz after dinner. My trouble now is getting her to drink from a sippy cup exclusively. :dohh:

Vicky- haha! I dont think there is anything wrong with keeping her on the bottle. Its not like she will go off to college still demanding her bottle at bed time.:haha: My niece and nephew were on the bottle until they were two. It was a hard adjustment for them but they are absolutely fine.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Vicky, Amber and Lucy! :)

I can't believe he's 1 either. It's been the greatest year! I'm very excited for his birthday party on Saturday. :happydance:

So much to think about with food and bottles, etc. Vicky, I'm sure Hero will be okay. ;) I doubt I'll drop the evening bottle anytime soon. I think we'll wean off the other ones over the next month but I'll probably stick with the nighttime one for a few months at least. Although, I read that the reason to get them off at 1 is because they are more malleable/open minded at 1 than they are at 2.


----------



## Jaymes

Congrats Dazed!

Congrats Amber!

Sorry about Tim's shoulder issues, I have a similar dilemma, but my DH needs his knee fixed. I keep begging him to do it, and now I don't think it'll get done. H should've done it months ago...

Happy Birthday Allie & Alistair! (I think Momma's should get a gift too...)


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I wish Benjamin would let me spoon feed him hes started getting really independent at meal times wanting to hold the spoon and do it himself hes getting quite good.

Hope everyone has got lovely weekends ahead of them.

:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Congratulations Dazed!!! :hugs:

And Congratulations to you too hoping, that is so exciting and very selfless of you to do that for someone :hugs:

Allie - when I weaned Kash from formula to homo milk, I did it a third at a time....do it over a period of 2 weeks so you don't mess with the stomach too much, and just go a third at a time until it's all milk. If he is having problems with it, then take longer to get to the full milk. 

I just got home last night from being away for about 10 days. Got most of my Christmas shopping done now, except for a few people. Man is it ever getting expensive for Christmas!!! Not really sure what happened to the true meaning of Christmas......seems to be all about expensive lavish gifts now......not from this person it sure isn't, but there is just way too many people to buy for!

Hearty - I am sorry about your frustration. Men really don't get it at all. 

I am feeling good though. I am going to be booking my first prenatal appointment for next week I think. I have a 24 hour heart test scheduled for tomorrow, so I am thinking I will have the results for that by next week too and kill two birds in one stone. The heart test is just because I was getting dizzy all the time (low blood pressure), so they just want to check my heart out as well....nothing serious or with the baby.


----------



## Allie84

Is it a 24 hour Holter Monitor Mel? I had one of those about 4 years ago because I always get heart palpitations. It was strange wearing it for a whole day!


----------



## msarkozi

yes it is. The crappy thing is, I have to go to the Hospital in High Level to get it done....so I have to be there for 9:00 am (earlier to check in and what not), and then drive back home and go to work. Then drive back again on Wednesday to get it removed for the same time, and then again back to work. It's 138 km each way!!! And she said it would only take about 10 minutes......seems like such a waste of my time to drive all that way for about half an hour total!


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- I'm loving your ticker!!! I hope the heart test goes well. It sucks you have to do so much driving for it. 

Thought I would share Penny's 1st pet store experience: 

Friday, while we were at the mall I decided to pop into the pet store as a little treat for Penny. Little did I know how terrified she would be!:dohh: Every time I brought her near the puppy pens or the birds she would hold onto me for dear life and make a shuttering/ disgusted noise and her little body would tremble for a minute. I thought she was just overwhelmed by the amount of animals at one time so we choose a small, cute English bulldog to take to a room and play with. She hid behind me the entire time but would stick out her hand wanting to pet him. As soon as he came near her she would snatch her hand away and hide. A puppy will not be anywhere in our near future thats for sure! Plus after him being in the room for only one minute he peed all over the floor and proceeded to slip and slide in it through out our visit as well as poo every where:dohh:. We learned a valuable lesson that day, neither one of us is puppy ready. Tim was happy to hear there would be no begging for a puppy from either of us for a very long time! :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

:haha: 

That sucks that she was terrified of them though. Hopefully in time she will come around and enjoy them. 

I like taking Kash into pet stores as well when I am out of Town. He loves them. We have a cat at home though. It was funny last night, as I think the two of them missed each other, as Milo kept hanging out around the tub while Kash was having his bath. Kash would reach out his hand and Milo would swat it, and they kept doing it, all the while Kash laughing!

Oh man, welcome back to hell at work today! My supervisor is such a witch! She didn't even get into the office until after lunch and then was being so rude to everyone. She freaked out on me because I knew about this surprise that is happening and it's supposed to be confidential. She was like I am the supervisor and I am the one that is supposed to be approached about it and then I delegate it out. You shouldn't know anything confidential over me and blah blah blah. So I told her that even her boss doesn't know about it, and that I am the only person in this district that knows about it, as corporate has one contact person per district to help them out with this surprise taking place. So she asked me for the name of the lady and was phoning her to give her shit about it! WOW! What a way to ruin a nice thing that is happening, and now I don't even want to be this contact person anymore to hand out the surprise.........


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- We have a cat named Niko and Penny adores her. They do the swatting thing as well and Penny is always following her around... not sure Niko adores Penny as much though:haha: She even tries to say "kitty cat."

Sounds like your boss is on a power trip:wacko:


----------



## yogi77

Congrats Dazed!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

omg, what a drive this morning! I left about 7:25 am, and pulled into the hospital a couple minutes after 9:00. Then it was like the lady even forgot I was coming, so I was a little annoyed about that. It was snowing last night and so the roads were horrible...I almost hit the ditch 3 times, but thankfully I was able to keep it on the road. There was so much traffic that there was major whiteouts happening. The plows haven't finished clearing the roads yet either (and they do a crappy job anyway). I was so happy to get to work at 11:00!!! Needless to say, I refused to go back in tomorrow morning again and said since the doctor is here tomorrow, he can take off the monitor instead and bring it back with him!!


----------



## Allie84

OMG Mel, good thinking! There's not point risking your health for a health test...a little bit ironic! You are making a good decision!

Yeah, your boss's reaction was so strange! I can't believe she was going to call someone just to tell them off. Ridiculous. 

Amber, awwww, what a trip to the pet store! Alistair just stares when we take him in. I can't tell if he likes it or hates it. Puppies are so much work and so messy, I don't miss the puppy stage at all! It's funny what babies are afraid of....Alistair is terrified of people wearing hats!


----------



## msarkozi

yeah I thought it was quite childish of her to act like that, over something that is supposed to be a surprise to all employees. 

lol, that is cute that he is afraid of people wearing hats. 

I ordered Kash a big boy bed today. Since we got home, he doesn't want to sleep in his crib and screams! last night was horrible. Finally around 1:00 am, I got up with him and went to the couch. But then I was uncomfortable there, so I made an area on the floor of his room and we slept there for the rest of the night. The fact that he slept in his room out of the crib, makes me believe he doesn't want to be in the crib anymore. So tonight I am going to take the mattress out and put it on the floor and see if he will sleep on that. Unfortunately I have to curl at 7:00 and won't be there for his bedtime, so I am not sure how it is going to work out


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- I'm glad you survived the trip and have put your foot down and will not be driving there again. Let us know how Kash does on the mattress and his big boy bed:thumbup: I've been thinking about when we will convert Penny's crib to a toddler bed. Tim wants to wait until she is two. He thinks we will have to be tracking her down in the middle of the night if she is not confined to her crib:dohh:

Allie- Penny is afraid of bearded men the most. She completely flips out. My soon to be BIL has a beard and after spending a week with them Penny still wouldn't look at him but if his head was turned we would catch her studying his face:haha: 

I was reading a thread the other day about parent's asking their toddlers what the wanted for Christmas. One responded with a sandwich and crisps. The other said a baby guraffalo (I'm assuming buffalo):rofl: I'm curious to hear what Penny will want for Christmas next year!

I'm seriously loving the toddler stage even with the sassy attitude that has come along with it!

AFM: I got the go ahead to get my IUD removed and to start on BCP. The surrogacy agency doesnt think it will be long before I am matched so they want me to be prepared. I'm excited and nervous! The IUD is coming out tomorrow!


----------



## LucyJ

Mel that drive sounds scary so glad you dont have to do it again . Cant believe that women at work what a strange thing to do sounds like shes threatened. Hope all goes well with Kashs big boy bed and the mattress on the floor untill then. I cant imagine Benjamin being in a big bed I think he needs to be contained hee hee :haha: he'd be into every otherwise.

Allie I love the pictures of Alistair on fb looks like you had a wonderful time, can you believe your baby is 1 now.

Wow Amber that is so exicting :happydance: what a new amazing journey you are on. Benjamin is very suspisous of men with beards which is a step forward as he used to just cry when he saw them even when his grandad would come round. All my brothers have some kind of facial hair and he takes a while to warm up to them. He loves seeing dogs and is ok with my sil cats as long as they are still but if they move he gets really upset.

Yogi how are you feeling?


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. I'm reading while nursing but don't have time for much else. Super exhausted doing all the work here. Will update when I can. Not sure when that will be. But I'm reading everything. xo


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Amanda and delilah hope you are both doing well :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey,

I am reading just don't have much time to post anymore, 2 kids, house buying, gym obsession is taking over my life!

Hoping - you truly are amazing! Wow just wow! I would love to be a surragote but assumed my health problems would cause concern!

Good luck with the big boy bed Mel, pops will be going into hers before Xmas!


----------



## vickyd

Mel and Sass you guys are making me feel bad!!! I hadnt even considered a toddler bed for at least another year lol!!! My potty training is also failing miserably! She sits on it and pretends to push out but wont go until shes safely in her diapers. 

Hero is terrified of bearded men too. Her godfather has one and she screams bloody murder when he comes over. He's promised to shave it off this week thank god. 

Today i didnt go into work...I am feeling very close to a burn out, I mean i drag my feet all day and even taking a shower takes it out of me. Thankfully my new assistant is working out a treat, hes very hard working and im sure once hes settled in properly ill have some breathing space. Also hes quite fit so a bit of eye candy for moi at work
https://www.facebook.com/tassos.floros?ref=ts&fref=ts heres the link to his face book page hahahaha!!!! Feel like Racheal off friends when she hired Tag hahaha!!!


----------



## Allie84

Haha, yes, he's very good looking Vicky. :thumbup: I'm glad you took the day off. I've been feeling very close to burn out as well but luckily it's Thanksgiving here tomorrow so we have a four day weekend looming. 

Oh wow, toddler beds! I don't know how I'll ever sleep if Alistair is free to wander the house lol. Confinement is the way to go for the next year, I think, but I guess we'll see. It sounds like Kash has plans of his own so what can you do?

Oh, Alistair is afraid of beards as well. He gets over it after a few minutes, but not hats. 

Alistair has a horrible cough. :( It's his first real cough and it's disrupting his sleep. I don't know what you can do for a cough with a baby?


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- I'm glad to hear the hatred of beards had died down for Ben. I'm hoping it does for Penny as well because her god father refuses to go beardless!

Amanda- I hope you are doing ok with all of the added responsibilities. Tim seriously owes you after this... maybe a relaxing vacation/spa day is in order once he recovers!

Sassy- those alls sound like good things taking over your life:thumbup:

Vicky- you crack me up! I will have to go take a look at this new assistant!

Allie- poor Alistair. He has had something one after the other. I hope you all can relax for Thanksgiving and start feeling better.


----------



## Allie84

Oh I meant to say Hellooooo Hearty, thanks for stopping by and taking the time to say hello. How's it going with Tim's arm? Did you end up hiring help or getting your mom to come....since you said your'e doing everything, I'm thinking no? :hugs:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls, still lurking, but I've been really busy as gone back to work now :-(
Charlotte is now 10 months and has 4 teeth. She's just started nursery 1 day a week and goes to my Mum's the other 1.5 days. She's really developing a little personality now and is such a lovely little girl.

Just wanted to post thought so say huge congrats to Dazed! So so happy for you :happydance::happydance:

Also, Hoping, what an amazing thing to do! So selfless

Hope everyone else is well

:hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Sugarlove2 said:


> Hi girls, still lurking, but I've been really busy as gone back to work now :-(
> Charlotte is now 10 months and has 4 teeth. She's just started nursery 1 day a week and goes to my Mum's the other 1.5 days. She's really developing a little personality now and is such a lovely little girl.
> 
> Just wanted to post thought so say huge congrats to Dazed! So so happy for you :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Also, Hoping, what an amazing thing to do! So selfless
> 
> Hope everyone else is well
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks hun, but I would hold your excitement for now.


----------



## Sparkly

Morning all

Mel - Good luck with Kash in his big boy bed. How are you doing?

Hoping - I loved the toddler stage with my DS he was so energetic and bubbly. It's an amazingly selfless thing you plan to do, very exciting, i wish you all the best of luck with it.

Lucy - How are you and the lovely Benjamin doing?

Allie - Hope you're enjoying Thanksgiving

Hearty - Hi honey :hugs:

Vic - sorry you're feeling worn out, did the day off help? As for your new work assistant.....mmmm mmmm......

Dazed - :hugs:

AFM - I'm officially on my FET cycle, started the oestrogen tablets yesterday, and due to start on steroids tomorrow!! Excitement!!! :wohoo: I have a scan booked for the 4th December to check if my womb lining is lush enough, if so then I start progesterone and clexane and the transfer goes ahead on 10th Dec :yipee: I need lots of positivity please, I'm, excited today but I have my ups and downs about it all some days are filled with anxiety!!


----------



## Razcox

Hi all, been a bit AWOL as had a massive struggle to get funding then was very angry and facing the idea that we would never have a child so didnt want to hang around on a TTC/baby forum as you can understand.

Anyway built up the courage to pop back on and join in again. I am currently going through IVF with PGD as we got funding for one cycle (we won!), got a scan tomorrow to look at when I will be ready for egg collection.

So *waves* and stops being a stranger x


----------



## msarkozi

That's awesome Raz! I am wishing all the best for you :hugs:

Sparkly - I'm doing good :) Sleep deprived, but good lol

well it turns out Kash had a fever yesterday morning, so I had to stay home with him. Advil was helping him, and he finally broke his fever sometime after 2 am last night. I took him into daycare this morning and then got a call around 11:00 saying he had a fever again. So I took him into the clinic and it is just from teething. So he got to go back, and I got to come back to work! I feel so bad for him...wish these teeth would just hurry up already. 

The mattress went not too badly. He did wake a couple of times (but it was all a start of the fever apparently). So I just laid by him until he went to sleep and then escaped. Then after the last time, I ended up just falling asleep by him. I am hoping the transition won't be too bad. I have it ordered, but it won't be in for a couple of weeks yet. 

Vicki - they all seem to potty train at different times. I get mad because Gord keeps telling Kash he has to be out of diapers by the age 2, but in reality, that is pretty early. I know some kids aren't even ready until after 3.


----------



## yogi77

Hi everyone, hope all the Americans are having a great thanksgiving!

Hello raz and sparkly good to see you back. I've been MIA a lot too, so busy running around after a 15 month old full of energy!

Hearty how are you managing now have you had any help?

I'm doing ok but have had horrible insomnia for a couple of months now. It's to the point where now I'm only getting 2-3 hours sleep a night. I finally called a pharmacist today who told me that Benadryl and unisom are both perfectly safe to take for sleep during pregnancy so I'm going to try one tonight. I just can't do this anymore I'm like a zombie everyday and so tired my bones hurt. 

Other than that feeling fine.


----------



## msarkozi

hope it helps you get some sleep tonight Yogi!


----------



## LucyJ

We're good thanks sparkly Benjamin is at such a lovely age hes so funny but very cheeky and has been mischevious today he's become a little obessed with the phone keeps ringing my mum also rang steves dad. My mum called me on my mobile this morning & asked if everything was ok as the landline was engaged I'd left Benjamin downstairs playing while I went to sort some things upstairs so thought he must of got to the phone he had which meant climbing on the sofa, getting on the arm carefully climbing from the arm to the coffee table (theres a gap in between) he did this and then had slid down in the gap which is how I found him stood up squished between the sofa and table pulling everything off, the phone was not only in use but hed put it on mute :dohh: He's such a little cutie and always looks so proud of himself oh and he is so chaty his speech is really coming on and his comprehension is amazing. He's not walking independently yet but will walk holding hands or cruise round the furniture, hes fast crawler and a little climber. The weather is so hideous so we havent been out in two days praying its nicer tomorrow so we can get out but not sure it will be.

Raz its so lovely to see you understand why you've kept away good to have you back and keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Yogi hope you manage to get some sleep cant imagine surviving on so little sleep. Hows your beautiful girl doing?

Vicky glad you've had a day off hope your new assistant takes some pressure of you and if not at least you've got a bit of eye candy haha :haha: at you being like racheal hiring tag.

Mel poor kash hope those teeth pop up soon and give him a break its so hard for them poor baby.

I had some sad news tonight :cry: my mums uncle passed away he hasnt been well so we were expecting it but still so sad. He was such a lovely man and wikk be missed. Hes the last family memeber my mum had not including her sister and cousins she spent a lot of time with him and his wife, who passed away a few years ago, when she was younger. She was going up to see him this weekend so sad she didnt get to see him although she had written to him and her cousin read it to him and he smiled which was nice for mum. When we were up for my grandmothers funeral we popped into see him so he got to meet Benjamin which Im so oleased about.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry for your loss Luce :hugs:

Kash's fever spiked again last night. I had some tears as I was holding him, as I felt so bad that he was hurting so much. Fever was gone this morning, but we will see what happens as the day goes. He was back to himself though, so that was nice to see. As soon as I woke him up, he went straight to playing hockey lol! 

I have been up since 3 am this morning, so this is going to be a long bloody day at work! ugh! 

Tomorrow is the Christmas Craft Fair in Town as well, and so I am busy organizing the Daycare stuff for that. We are offering pictures with Santa, as well as a bake sale table, and offering a sitting service as well. I have to finish baking tonight for it, and then up early tomorrow to go and prepare everything. 

My company's kids Christmas party is on Sunday as well. The kids always skate before lunch and then have Santa and gifts after lunch. So it will be Kash's first time on skates; can't wait! I am going to set up my tree and decorate this weekend as well 

What does everyone else have planned for the weekend?


----------



## vickyd

Raz what excellent news!!!! So excited for you!!!!!!

Mel skates already?????????????? Wow you are one brave mama!!! I freaked out when Hero wore flip flops this summer hahaah!!!!!

Today we peeed on the potty once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was so happy, clapping like a madwoman that she walked around with such aproud face for a few hours!!! Im hoping this weekend we will have more progress!


----------



## msarkozi

Way to go Hero!!!!! :) Anymore progress over the weekend Vicki? That's awesome that she went the once so far! 

lmao! We had him in the bob skates, but those things seriously suck! Will have to try him on his real skates next time...just stuff them with socks or something so they don't fall off of him. 

We had our busy weekend (thank god it is over!). The Town lost power on Friday around 3:00 pm, and it never came back on until 9:00 pm. It was -20 outside, and so it cooled off quickly. We ended up heading down to Gord's Aunt's place around 6:30 to start the wood stove there (she is out of Town, but her granddaughter was staying there to house sit), and we stayed there in the warmth until it came back on. 

Saturday we enjoyed the craft fair. I took Kash to see Santa and he was having nothing to do with that guy at all. He clung to me and kept saying no no no and was crying. We had Gord show him that it was him dressed up, and he started coming around, but still wanted nothing to do with him at all. 

So then yesterday was my company's christmas party for the kids, and he knew it was his dad again. He still didn't want to sit on his lap, but he at least went beside him. He clung to me again. So I didn't force it. But then later on he kept pointing to Santa and saying dad (thankfully not loud enough for the other kids to hear). And then at the end, he said he wanted to go up again to see Santa. So I took him, and he started walking, but then he chickened out. So Michelle (his daycare teacher who was dressed as mrs claus again), came over and grabbed him and we managed to get a picture taken. He snuggled into her and still wouldn't go to Santa lol. But as Santa was leaving the building, he gave Santa a kiss :)

I put my tree up while Kash had his nap yesterday, and when he woke up and see it, he was amazed!! His eyes light up, and he went over to the tree to look at it. Then he was going to each different ball saying ball. I am just waiting for him to start taking them off the tree to play hockey lol! This boy is obsessed with hockey!

Hope everyone else had a great weekend too! Can't wait to hear how everyone's was :)


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly and Raz- I am so excited for you guys! I'm sending massive positive vibes your way:thumbup:

Mel- I hope Kash is rid of that fever and feeling better. I'm glad you survived the busy weekend and power outage. Such a bad time for that to happen especially since the weather is cold out. I thought it was cute Kash was afraid of Santa but gave him a kiss at the end:D

Yogi- I'm sure zombie mode and an active toddler is no fun. I hope your get some sleep very soon.

Lucy- I had to laugh at Ben's phone antics. He is too cute! I'm very sorry about your uncle:hugs:

Vicky- yay for Hero and her successful potty attempt:happydance:

AFM: Penny has started doing this cute little thing where she helps to clean up. Before, whenever I picked up around the house I would hold onto her and bend down to allow her to pick up the piece of garbage, clothing, or dish/utensil and take it to the appropriate place. Now when she sees something within her reach she will do the job all by herself! After I am done changing her diaper she expects me to hand over the dirty one and carry her over to the trash so she can drop it in.:haha: Im so proud of her!


----------



## msarkozi

awe, good job Penny :)


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!!

Hello Raz!!! Congrats, I'm so excited for you! I will be sending lots of :dust: your way; please keep in touch and keep us up to date on your progress. How are you feeling? Nervous? Excited! I'm really happy for you!! :hugs:

Sparkly, yay! You're bound to have ups and downs with regards to nerves! So FET is frozen egg transfer or am I comepletely off? Lot and lots of :dust: your way as well. Please keep us updated on everything that's going on! How is Ben liking Lancaster? 

Well done Hero on using the potty! I really think at their age their is no rush, but I love how proud she was. How adorable!! 

Mel, I'm so sorry Kash was sick. I'm glad he was well for the party, though, it sounded fun. Awww @ Kash being scared of Santa daddy, but I can understand that as Alistair was also terrified of Santa on Friday at an event we were at. How's pregnancy treating you?

Yogi, omg, I'm so sorry you're only getting 2-3 hours of sleep, that would be awful. I took Unisom a few times during my pregnancy. How did it go for you that night? You need your sleep chasing after a toddler!

Lucy, I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: How funny with Benjamin and the phone! Alistair's not walking yet either but is also doing the cruising. He can stand for a few seconds but he doesn't seem that bothered by it yet.

Amber, awww that's awesome Penny cleans up! I've tried that with Alistair but it hasn't worked yet. He will clean up his toys but pull them right back out lol. :haha: 

AFM, Only two weeks left of my first semester of graduate school! I'm looking forward to a month home with Alistair over Christmas. I've been really bothered and shaken up this past week over the death of an 18 month old that was the daughter of a friend of my friend's. She choked. It's made me really afraid this past week and thinking a lot about death and worrying a lot about Alistair. I've also been stressed with family stuff as usual but other than that we're doing great. Alistair is the greatest. I just figured out this morning that he says 'vooom voom' as he pushes his cars around. I'd been saying 'vroooom' sometimes but I didn't know he learned it. He also says his first offiical word now...and it's 'Hi.' Before mamma or dadda, it's "Hi!" LOL. He also says dada and points to Alex but he seems to call everything dada so we aren't 100% sure of that one yet.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie! I think it is just this age and next year they will be fine with it. His two friends were terrified last year, but was ok with Santa this year. They are 6 months and a year older then him. So just a stage :)

Pregnancy is going good. I swear I am not even pregnant.....there is just nothing there really to make me think I am lol! It's just so weird this time around to not have any scares or anything like that. I booked my first prenatal appointment for Monday, so I will be 9 weeks then. I was thinking about that today, how by this time with Kash, I was in the clinic so many times. I shouldn't complain though lol! 

It's always scary for sure. Try not to let it affect you with what you do with Alistair though. You don't want to over protect in a sense. Just make sure there is nothing around that he can choke on, and cut his food up small enough. It's really all you can do. Have you ever taken an infact CPR class as well? It might help calm your nerves if you haven't. I've taken it a few times and it's always good to know.


----------



## heart tree

Allie you are correct, I don't have any help. We can't afford to fly my mom out here and we'll be leaving for vacation in less than a month. In the meantime I'm just trying to keep my head above water. I'm freaking exhausted right now. Wish I had more time to update.

Just wanted to wish Raz and Sparkly good luck! I'm super excited for both of you. We have a few new disco babies cooking. We could use a few more!

Will try to catch up tomorrow though I'm babysitting for 4 hours tomorrow morning! Tim's cousin needed emergency help tomorrow and I couldn't say no. So I'll have Delilah and a 1 year old little girl. Ugh. Wish me luck.


----------



## msarkozi

I know how exhausting it is for sure Hearty. It's a lot of hard work. I am basically a single parent, as I do absolutely everything. It is very draining on a person. You will get through it though, and hopefully Tim will be able to help you soon.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel. It's actually more like instead of me being scared about choking (though it has heightened that), it's more that I feel awful for that family, and especially the mom, who updates the blog with photos of the little 18 month old and talks about how her handprints are still on the windows....I just can't think about it without crying! I mean I know it's good to be empathetic but this is ridiculous. She updated her blog this morning and I was in tears, but I can't stop reading it....

I've spoken to my bishop at church AND my therapist about it because I'm worried I'm weird that I care so much even though I only know these people through a mutual friend. 

Hearty, you poor thing. How much longer do you have left? Good luck babysitting today! :hugs: 

Mel, it's good that you are having such an easy pregnancy so far! No MS? Nice! So does Gord work bad hours or something? I'm sorry you have to do so much on your own!


----------



## msarkozi

I understand for sure. It's harder on you too because of how close the person is to you (by mutual friend). It's real life, and not just on tv or something. It is a devestating thing to happen. I always think to myself that I wouldn't be able to go on if something ever happened to Kash. 

no, he actually has the best job right now that he has ever had. He works 10 days on, 4 days off, and the same hours as me 8:00-4:30. He's just very lazy and never helps me out with anything. The only time he does something, is when he is forced to do it because I am out. He has never helped since day 1, and it is annoying. He doesn't cook, clean, do laundry, nothing......


----------



## heart tree

Mel, how is Kash? Any more fever? I'm so happy to hear you are having a mellow pregnancy with no fears right now. That's wonderful!

Allie, what a super horrific story of your friend's friend! How on earth did that happen? Did she choke on a toy? Food? I can't even begin to imagine. 

Congrats on getting through your first semester! That is a huge milestone. I know how hard it is to do a master's. You are amazing doing it with a child. How is the place you are living in now? Sorry you are having family stress right now.

Yogi, I hope you are sleeping at the moment. Bump pics please.

Vicky, that's awesome about Hero! She should be proud of herself. That's really exciting! How is your new place? Any pics of her room?

Lucy, I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. It must feel especially hard with the upcoming holiday season. :hugs:

Loving all of your stories about your cutie pies. I can't believe how big Hero, Kash, Alistair, Penny and Benjamin are getting. Keep telling the stories. It makes me look forward to things.

Delilah is rolling over now and laughing. She generally sleeps through the night. Goes to bed at 7pm then wakes up anytime between 3am - 5:30am for a feed. Then back down for a few more hours. She doesn't nap well though and doesn't like being put down very much. Her reflux has flared up even with meds. It's so sad to see her so uncomfortable. I can't wait for it to be over.

Anyone have a suggestion about how to bathe a baby while traveling? She's too small for the big tub and I'd rather not take a bath with her as bathing is one of my only times away from her. How have others done it?


----------



## heart tree

Oh, Mel, that sucks that Gord isn't helping more. I hope you make him once the new baby comes. After babysitting today while trying to care for Delilah, I'm not sure I ever want to have another! LOL!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty when Hero was a baby and we went to the summer house i never bothered bringing the bath with me, i would give her her bath in the kitchen or bathroom sink. Just cleaned it really well before i put her in.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Ive been reading but havent had a chance to write Benjamin and I have both had temperatures this week Ive got a cold but starting to feel better he seems to have perked up which is good hes such a busy little boy. We had an interesting weekend went out for a meal for steves mums birthday we drove over and met steves brother, wife and kids and his mum at the resturant/pub the roads were clear but it was raining. The place we were eating had got permission to allow us and others to park right outside normally you cant but the car park is quite a walk so they moved their benches and we parked up its on the sea front. Anyway we had a lovely meal and joked about how hard the rain was coming down & hope we dont get stuck as we were tucking into cake the owner came round to see if any of us had driven and to warn us that the bridge had started flooding so we may want to leave so we grabbed our stuff said a quick goodbye and rushed to the car which was now in a massive puddle we managed to get through the flood water at the bridge but had the most horrendous journey home it was so scary I honestly thought we werent going to make it home. There was just one flooded road after another we did make it back eventually but we were both shakey poor steve was driving we were the last car to make it through on the main road back it was closed soon after. Steves family walked over the footbridge to get a taxi the other side which never turned up they managed to get the last bus that was allowed through but poor Liz (steves mum) had a fall shes ok just sore and my niece was terrifed she said it was the worst night of her life. Thankfully the roads are pretty much back to normal and the rain has stopped.

Mel bless kash not liking santa Im sure next year he'll be better. You had a busy weekend. Glad your feeling okay and are more relaxed.

Vicky well done Hero has she used it again, we put benjamin on the potty before his bath but he doesn' t stay there long we started doing it because he used to wee in the bath every night so started putting him in the potty.

Amber penny is such a sweetie clever girl clearing up she could come and give benjamin some tips he likes taking stuff out of the bin :haha: Id never give him a nappy who knows where it would end up. Hes good at putting his blocks back in his trolley but thats about it when we tidy up with him we put away and he takes it back out.

Allie Im so sorry its so scary things like that shake you especially when its someone you know or a friends knows it makes those kind of things very real where as when its on the news your distanced from it a bit if that makes sense. Yay to having time off over chistmas it'll be lovely for you, when do you come over here? Well done on completing your first semester I dont know how you are managing to do it and work and be a mum amazing.

Amanda Im so sorry you've got so much in your plate you must feel so drained Tim definitely owes you when hes back to full health. We didnt take the baby bath with us either we'd bath him in the big bath or in the sink or he'd come in with me when I had a bath.

Thank you for your thoughts over my uncle its very sad he was a lovely man so kind and he had a wicked sense of humour. He was 86 so had a good life but had become frustrated as he was lossing so much of his independence due to failing health he had to move out of his home and into residential care which was tough for him. In some ways he was ready to go to be reunited with his wife who he lost about 10 years ago and his granddaughter who died when she was 6 :cry: My mum went up and saw her cousin at the weekend they talked about him shared memories which was lovely. Uncle sid saw all his grandchildren and his son was with him when he passed away peacefully.

On a happier note my little boy took his first steps yesterday so proud of him :happydance:


----------



## msarkozi

way to go Benjamin!!! you are in trouble now Luce lol! That is frightening about the flood; glad you made it home safely!

Hearty - it always seems crazy to want another kid. I still don't know how a person manages with a second one, especially since you can't nap when the baby naps lol! Gord better start helping more, otherwise I am going to become really cranky. Right now, I can still handle it, but he will have to start helping soon. 

Kash is doing much better. The fever never came back at all, and now there are 3 teeth pierced through the skin, with the 4th one already up almost the whole way. So we are getting there. He is much happier now (thank goodness!). He keeps waking at night though, and last night I just did not have the energy to fight him on it, so I put him in bed with us. I need him to stop waking up in the night, as it is a real killer

Delilah sounds like she is doing wonderful! That is too bad about the reflux though. How long does it take to grow out of it?

I say the same thing as Vicki as well, just bathe her in the kitchen sink or bathroom sink. Or you can put minimal water in the big bath as well, and just let her lay in it.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- A whole month off with your little guy sounds heavenly. Do you get that time off work as well? I read the little girls story in the link you posted. It shook me up as well. The mother seemed so calm retelling her story I cant even and dont want to imagine what that would be like. What really got me were the pictures of the happy girl. I made Tim promise me he wouldnt let Penny play with anything she could fit in her mouth. 

Mel- Its good to hear you are having a mellow, stress free pregnancy. Im sorry you are getting no help. I would be furious! You sound like you have it all together being able to manage all of that on your own. I would be a hot mess. I'm glad Kash is feeling lots better:thumbup: 

Hearty- I hope babysitting went ok for you. Well done to Delilah on reaching new milestones! I love the baby, belly laughs! When we travelled I usually bathed with Penny- not an option any more since she gets mad at me for hogging up the tub! We also did what Vicky does as well as sponge baths. 

Lucy- Your car journey sounds terrifying! Im glad you 3 made it home safely. Yay for Ben taking his 1st steps:happydance:. Penny hasnt attempted to do it again since the 15th (I think thats when it happened.) She is still cruising and climbing like a champ but very lazy when it comes to walking on her own. 

AFM- Tim is going out of town this weekend so it is just Penny and I for 4 days! Ive never been on baby duty alone before. Im sure it will be fine but it will be lonely without him. Ive planned a few fun things for she and I to do together. Friday we are going to a ceramic painting place so she can paint her daddy a coffee mug for Xmas. Its also 50% off PJ day so at least we wont have to get dressed! Saturday Im taking her to the Denver Art/Childrens museum and Monday is her baby bounce class. The only good thing about Tim being gone this weekend is that I will have some time to work on his Xmas gifts. The main one is a layered paper art project. Im recreating a black and white picture of me and Penny using newspaper, cardstock and some sentimental papers from our lives. The picture is in my journal or if you have me on FB it is my profile pic. I have a couple other things that I am making/buying him as well. When I asked him what he wanted for Christmas he replied all I want is for you to take a day off so we can spend extra time as a family. He is beyond sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## Dazed

Well ladies... update in my journal.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi all, just popped in because I saw Dazed's fb update, Im so, so sorry Dazy, will have a look at your journal now. Im devastated for you x


----------



## NatoPMT

Raz & Sparkly....2 Christmas bfps required, will ring a reindeer bell for you both in the supermarket tomorrow. Eyes crossed


----------



## jenny25

Dazed just seen your updated I'm so so sorry hun xxx


Hi girls I will be back had some stuff too deal with and having a cold that's floored me with no laptop is a pain xxx


----------



## msarkozi

awe, that is so sweet hoping! And that gift sounds amazing. You must be incredibly talented!

I am so sorry Dazed :hug:


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed- I'm off to look at your journal:hugs:

Nato- Where have you been, lady?! We missed you!

Jenny- Its good to see you as well!

Mel- its my 1st attempt at this sort of project but I am excited!


----------



## Sparkly

I'm so sorry dazed :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Thinking of you dazed :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

heart tree said:


> Allie, what a super horrific story of your friend's friend! How on earth did that happen? Did she choke on a toy? Food? I can't even begin to imagine.
> 
> Congrats on getting through your first semester! That is a huge milestone. I know how hard it is to do a master's. You are amazing doing it with a child. How is the place you are living in now? Sorry you are having family stress right now.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion about how to bathe a baby while traveling? She's too small for the big tub and I'd rather not take a bath with her as bathing is one of my only times away from her. How have others done it?

She choked on a dried kidney bean...she was playing in a tub of beans. It's a reminder to not EVER ever let your little ones play with anything small... :(

We really like our new place. It's feeling like home, thanks for asking. We're getting it all decorated for Christmas. The tree is up, and I bought some stockings today.

As the other girls have said, we bathed Alistair in a sink. You can also just use wipes; we used the Say Yes to Carrots body wipes. It's not the best but it works. 



LucyJ said:


> Allie Im so sorry its so scary things like that shake you especially when its someone you know or a friends knows it makes those kind of things very real where as when its on the news your distanced from it a bit if that makes sense. Yay to having time off over chistmas it'll be lovely for you, when do you come over here? Well done on completing your first semester I dont know how you are managing to do it and work and be a mum amazing.
> 
> On a happier note my little boy took his first steps yesterday so proud of him :happydance:

Thanks Lucy. :hugs: It makes sense! Well, Alex's stepdad is quite ill...he has cancer...and he's undergoing radiation next month RIGHT when we were coming! So now we're not sure about it, because we're not sure if it's a good idea for us to come storming into the house with a one year old when he's going through that. But we might try to work something out. We'll probably know by the end of this week! 

YAY BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a clever boy! 



NatoPMT said:


> Hi all, just popped in because I saw Dazed's fb update, Im so, so sorry Dazy, will have a look at your journal now. Im devastated for you x

You can pop in for good news, too. ;) Or anything really. Same with the rest of you ...... ;) I'm needy. 

Hoping, oh, I KNOW, the pictures of the little baby girl are what got to me too! :( The happy little photos....it just made it seem so real. Sorry to depress you as well. It's always good to remind our hubbies to be extra vigilant, though. That's so cool about the gift! Where do you find time to do everything?!?

Mel, hopefully Gord helps out more with this new LO. He's lucky to have a wife as selfless as you! 

Jenny, hope you feel better soon.

Dazed, :hugs: I popped by your journal. I'm so, so incredibly sorry! I just can't believe it. Do you know if your tube was blocked or anything or what caused it or if it was just one of those things? I don't really understand or know much about ectopics.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed im so terribly sorry.....Fuck...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh no dazed. Grrrr I'm so angry for you, life is so Unfair. So sorry :-(


----------



## msarkozi

fml, I have pink eye :( I woke up yesterday with a swollen eye, and as the day went on it got red and was irritated. I didn't think much more of it, as it happens to me every now and then from allergies. I woke up this morning and it was all crusted. I was like great!! Thank god I still have the drops at home from when Kash had it, so I am treating it right away. But now I know what he was going through, and I don't blame him for being miserable; it's painful!!! 

When I dropped Kash off at Daycare this morning, Michelle was saying her eye is swollen and so I looked, and I told her that is exactly the same as what my eye looked like yesterday morning. So I told her to make sure she is constantly washing her hands, and then it won't spread to any of the kids. It's weird that we both have it, and yet it doesn't appear that any of the kids have it

I have a bake exchange to attend tonight. There is 26 of us!!!! We did half dozens, but that is still a lot of stuff. It's sad though because you end up throwing out half of the stuff because it's something you don't like, or some people can't bake and it doesn't taste good lol! I am looking forward to seeing what all I get though :)


----------



## Dazed

Allie84 said:


> Dazed, :hugs: I popped by your journal. I'm so, so incredibly sorry! I just can't believe it. Do you know if your tube was blocked or anything or what caused it or if it was just one of those things? I don't really understand or know much about ectopics.

I had an HSG done in March and everything showed all clear, but when they removed my tube the did find some scar tissue. I'm not sure where the scar tissue came from since I have never had an infection that I was aware of and I don't know if my tubes were just open enough to let the dye from the HSG to through and show that my tubes were open. Oddly enough, you don't even have to have a blockage to have an ectopic pregnancy, they can just sometimes happen. I'll never know, but if/when I do get pregnant again I am going to be monitored closely to ensure that the pregnancy is in the right place and is healthy. They are going to do a pathology on the pregnancy just to make sure that it was only the "products of conception" (everyone's favorite term!) in the tube.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I'm sorry your plans to travel have been canceled! Will you reschedule? I think I read in your journal you may still take the time and go somewhere else If you already have the time and $ I say go for it! I would pick some place warm and tropical since it is winter after all! I hope the radiation helps your FIL. Cancer is such a horrible thing to go through.:nope:

Mel- I hate pink eye! I hope it clears quickly. Have fun at the bake exchange tonight. Hopefully you get some yummy things and no duds.:thumbup:

Dazed- what a horrible time you are going through:hugs:. Its enough to have to go through a miscarriage but all the testing and exams make it even more unbearable. Im thinking of you and hope you are recovering ok.


----------



## Allie84

Alistair has pink eye and I think I do, too!!

I was a school working this morning and I got the call from daycare. I couldn't leave right away so he went to the doctor and then home with Alex. I'm sitting here waiting to see the doctor now. My eye is all itchy and red...no gunk, though. 

Mel, sorry you guys have it as well! Your bake exchange sounds so yummy though. :) 


Amber, yes, I'm thinking of suggesting to Alex we go to California. Maybe I can have a better visit with my sister (and see Hearty). I really had my heart set on Scotland, but I understand that radiation isn't the best time to take over someone's home...


----------



## msarkozi

oh no Allie! How did you make out at the doctor's? Hope it clears up quickly for you guys as well!


----------



## Round2

Phew, finally have a free minute to post! I've been lurking, but have had no time to post!!

Mel and Allie, sorry about the pink eye. Is it gone yet? Hope so, I've always used that polysporin eye cream and it worked pretty well. It worked better than the drops as it didn't run all over the place.

Mel, how did the cookie exchange go? I did it with 4 others and I thought that was alot of work! You're a crazy woman!!

Allie, when are you thinking of going to California? I'll be there in June for a wedding. I think it will be San Diego, but we haven't heard for sure. Sorry to hear about your FIL. 

Dazed, still so heartbroken for you. I hope the pain eases soon.

Lucy, congrats to Ben on his first steps. Such a milestone!

Good luck to Raz and Sparkly. Can't wait for your x-mas BFP's!!

Hoping, I still haven't responded about you being a surrogate. What an amazing thing you are doing. I'm envious, I'd love to be able to give someone the gift of a child. Think I'm likely not a very good candidate. Have you gotten any further in the process yet?

Hearty, sorry to hear things are still rough at home. I know how hard it is when you don't have any help. Hopefully Tim heals up soon and can lend a hand.

AFM, things have been crazy busy. We have 25 people coming for Christmas this year so I've been getting the house ready and cooking/freezing in preperation. On top of that, Bryce has been a crazy man lately. For the past two weeks or so he's be waking every 1-2 hours at night and not naping at all durring the day. We've tried everything to get him to sleep. Formula, crying, holding, rocking, music, walking etc..etc...etc. It's been a very long few weeks to say the least. I know it will pass, but just wish I could figure out why he is so unhappy. Other than that, I'm still loving every moment of my time with him. Can't believe he's almost 6 months old. My maternity leave is almost half over!!


----------



## msarkozi

25 people?! oh my! I hope it all goes well for you. Since Bryce is at that 6 month stage, I would say growth spurt, or even teething. Have you tried solids with him yet? You could always try giving him some cereal before bed and see if that helps too. 

The cookie exchange was good. There wasn't too many items with coconut, so that made me happy lol! We have polished off half of it already lol! 

Well my eyes are starting to get better, finally! I ended up going into the clinic Friday afternoon as the polytrim drops were burning my eyes. So they thought it was actually burnt from the vinegar I was boling the one evening, and they gave me erythimiacin (sp?) instead to use. They said either way it will work as it was an antibiotic. So I followed up with the doctor yesterday at my appointment, and he ran a trace on my eyes, and they were both infected. He said that prescription I had wasn't working either and gave me something else. It seems to be helping, but my eyes are still tired and sore, and my one eye seems like it has lost a little bit of vision. Once it heals, it might be ok though. 

So I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday, and he was able to find baby's heartbeat....160 bpm! Kash got to hear it as well. The doctor told him it was his first chance to hear his competition lol! Kash smiled though. The doctor got him up on the stool so he could stand by me, and he was just happy. It was cute to see.


----------



## Allie84

Awwww Mel, that's so sweet!!! I love picturing that. That's awesome they found baby's heartbeat so easily! Sorry about your eye!!

I guess I didn't end up with pink eye because I forgot to ask the doctor about it and my eye has been fine since. Thank goodness as it doesn't sound fun. 

Hi Round! Wow ,you have your hands full! It sounds fun though. Hmmm not sure what suggest about Bryce. I like Mel's suggestion that maybe he's ready for some cereal to fill his tummy? Does he have gas? Have you tried elevating the head of his crib a bit with a book under the mattress or something?


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I saw you FB post Alistair still seems like a happy little boy even with uncomfortable pink eye! I hope it is clearing up. California sounds like a good idea! 

Mel- Happy 9 weeks! Is this pregnancy still treating you well? I love that Kash got to hear his competition. So cute that he was smiling! I hope your eye heals soon!

Round- so far Ive started BCPs to regulate my cycle and then I need to do my blood tests. After that I will be matched. You are very ambitious and brave taking on 25 Christmas guests! It sounds like you are on top of everything so Im sure it will turn out fantastic. I hope Bryce comes out of the fussy stage soon. 

AFM- Im back to work after my long weekend with my special little lady. We had lots of fun but we both missed Tim terribly. The 1st night we came home to little notes all over the house from him. The last notes I found had me in tears. He put sweet dreams on my pillow and goodnight, baby in Pennys crib on her favorite stuffed animal. That night I brought her to bed with me and in the middle of the night I found her looking for Tim and saying Dad? Dad? Dad? Every morning Penny and I would be naughty and eat waffles and yogurt in bed and then we would spend the day out and about. The 1st day we painted a mug for her daddy and she proceeded to stick the whole paint brush in her mouth and came home with a nontoxic paint mustache! Saturday we had a lovely day at the art museum and lunch with her GG (great grandma.) Sunday I took her swimming and we had a play date/dinner with some good friends. That night Tim surprised us and came home early! We were so very happy to have him back. Yesterday Tim and I took Penny swimming again and had a blast. She surprised me with how fearless she is in the water. She likes to lay on her back and kick her little feet or do her own version of the front crawl. Every so often she would try to push me away so she could swim on her own. I definitely want to get her in to swim lessons.


----------



## msarkozi

awe that is so sweet!! Tim sounds like such a great guy! sounds like you had a wonderful weekend :)

yes, so far the pregnancy is treating me very well. It's hard to believe after having the rough one. Maybe the baby will make up for it later in the pregnancy lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hoping reading about you and your hubby makes me smile, you sound so in love and the way you talk about him is the cutest. I've not heard of many people that happy but I'm so pleased for you.xx


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks girls! I really am quite lucky and he makes loving him fun and he is still full of surprises. of course we have our ups and downs like anyone but no matter what we try not to take each other for granted and make sure the other feels loved and appreciated. 

Mel- you are due an easy going one after all you went through for Kash. I hope my surrogacy pregnancy is smooth sailing since I had a rocky, worrisome road with Penny

Sassy- How are Poppy and Zac?


----------



## msarkozi

I hope so for you too hoping :) Everyone deserves to have an easy one after all the troubles we have been through!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Catching up as the baby naps on me. Let's see what I can remember. 

Lucy, that storm sounded scary! What an ordeal! How are you feeling? Is Ben walking more now?

Mel, I want cookies! Congrats on finding the hb so early. I still can't believe you are preggo again!

Amber, you and Tim have such a lovely relationship. You seem like such an upbeat person. I love your spirit. 

Allie, are you coming to CA? I hope so!!! Keep me posted. I'll be out of town from 12/20 - 1/9. I want to meet you guys!

Round, I was thinking he might be teething also. It's so hard when they don't sleep. I can't imagine hosting Christmas with that many people and two kids. 

Dazed how are you holding up? My HSG was perfect too. It's possible my adenomyosis causes the ectopic but no one will ever know. I'm thinking of you. 

Hi Nato! Miss you!

Vicky how are things in Greece these days? Hero is getting so big! Love the FB pics. 

Thanks for all the bath advice. I think I may be able to borrow a baby bath in Kansas City. My mom is looking for one to borrow in Florida. 

When did you all start solids? I'm thinking of starting when we return. She'll be a few weeks shy of 7 months. She only takes 30 minute naps and is fussy all day. She only stays awake for 1.5 - 2 hours before needing another nap. She takes About 4 naps a day. She seems constantly tired. I don't know how to get her to nap longer. I'm hoping solids will help. She also wakes at night. Last night she slept from 7:45 - 1:45. Then she was up every 2 hours after that. It's driving me mad. I'm not sure if it's reflux, teething, gas. But she's generally not happy unless I'm holding her and walking around. I can't wait for vacation so other people can hold her!


----------



## heart tree

I posted a video in another thread when she was having a great day. Super cute laughin if you want to have a peek. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...losses-marl-come-join-us-43.html#post23537737


----------



## Dazed

I'm ok Amanda. I've been updating my journal mostly since this is more a mums/moms thread. I stalk daily and cheer you all on. I'm going to do a proper update in my journal about the whole ordeal because it seems I didn't follow the typical ectopic from what I can gather. I have a buddy that is in her early stages and they want to rule out ectopic (which I don't think it is), but I don't want to freak her out in any way because I seem to be the odd one out.

I hate to say it, but I think you LO is teething. Sounds a lot like what my nephew (?) went through. See if she wants to chew on a frozen washcloth.


----------



## hoping:)

Amanda- I think I relpied to you in the other thread regarding starting solids. I hope Delillah's fussiness is just a stage. I think you mentioned that she was STTN before so Daze could be right about the teething. Once we moved Penny to solids she started sleeping longer stretches. 

I hope you have an awesome vacation. Whenever we go on vacation to see family Penny never touches the ground because all everyone wants to do is hold her! 

Dazed- it is so good to hear from you. I hope you are coping ok:hugs:

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## heart tree

Dazed I read your journal too. I have to pick and choose what threads I can respond to each day as I don't have time for all of them. You had some typical ectopic symptoms, like bleeding and cramping. But the betas weren't typical. I think I know who you are talking about in the early stages. I was looking at her journal the other day. I hope it's not ectopic. Ectopics can bite me. 

Stupid question but when do the teeth pop through during the teething phase? Can she be teething for months before we actually see teeth? I keep looking at her guns and don't see any signs of redness or lumps. But she is drooling a lot and gnawing on everything. I let her chomp on my finger constantly.


----------



## Dazed

Oh, I'm not fussing about you not reading my journal... just a simple explination :)


----------



## heart tree

I know hon. I didn't take it as fussing. Also, I COMPLETELY understand not being active as much on this thread. It did turn into a moms thread, which is why I had to stay away for so long. It's hard watching everyone else have babies, even when you are rooting for them.


----------



## Allie84

I think some people get confused about this thread and I think that's why it's quiet. I know Nato is careful about posting about anything other than TTC in here because she sees it as a TTC thread and wants to respect that (from what I remember her saying) and then Dazed sees it as a mom/mum thread and doesn't want to post about TTC. I can see where it could get confusing. I wonder if we could just have this thread moved to a different groups section? Or what happens to threads 2.5 years after they start. :shrug: I want EVERYONE to feel included. :xmas9:

Dazed, hope you're doing okay. I'm off to read your journal. :hugs:

Mel, saw your FB status, hope you're having a fun trip! 

Amber, how are you today?

Hearty, we started Alistair on solids just shy of 6 months. We gave him very watered down (with breast milk or formula) baby rice. He really seemed ready for it. It's possible Delilah is ready for more food! And from what I recall babies can teethe for months before a tooth pops through. Do you see white caps on her gums at all? Alistair had those for months before one broke through. I watched the video, it's soooooooooooooooooooo adorable! Does Delilah love her little play gym? Alistair was a really big fan of his. I also loved the photo of her on Facebook in the laundry basket. How is everything going? We are not sure of dates or where/if we're going yet....we are SO disorganized! :dohh: But if we were to go it'd be over New Years. :( I want to meet you guys, too!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh boo Allie, I was hoping it would be after we got back if you came at all. I haven't noticed white caps at all, but I'll look again. Thanks for the info. I'm such a novice! Being a nanny and preschool teacher didn't prepare me for everything apparently! 

I definitely think she's ready for more food. But I'm not prepared to give her anything quite yet. I want to wait until we are back home before I change her routine even more than it will be changed when we are away.

She likes her play gym, but I think she's bored with it now. And she hates being on her back for extended periods of time. I'm thinking of getting her a jumperoo. She loves movement. I think she would love something like that. 

Tim mercifully posted the pic on FB that cut me out of it. He had another one that showed more of me. It's a better one of Delilah, but I look like hell. I'm still in my pajamas and don't have a bra on. My boobs were all saggy and my hair hadn't been washed in days. Not pretty. 

This thread started out as a TTCAL thread. Inevitably people are going to get pregnant and have babies on a thread like this. And we all grew so close. While I frequent other threads, this is still my most cherished because I feel like you all are my true friends. I agree that it should feel all inclusive. At the same time, it's hard when people are at different places in their journey. I remember Nato offering to start a FB group so that I could feel included and the rule would be that people couldn't talk about babies. That would have felt awkward to me. It was easier for me to join the RMC thread and check in with you all from time to time. I'm guessing Dazed feels similar right now. I don't know how to rectify it. 

Don't you think it would be strange if we moved this thread and new people started to join? For some reason I would. I kind of like our close knit group. But that's me.


----------



## vickyd

I wouldnt want anyone new to join this thread. This is my safe place where i can talk to my friends not only about Hero but my money problems, my husband problems and all the good and bad that happens. When i talk about you guys i say friends, not some women on a forum. I know it has turned into a mom thread but i think half the time we talk about irrelevent stuff to babies, just a bunch of women talking on a thread like they were out having drinks. 

Hearty as you know Hero was a fussy baby (very similar behavior to Delilah) and even know she is not that easy going. I thought solids would help but no. Teething was and is a problem for us as she was very late in popping the first tooth but was teething for months. This is still the case unfortunately. She also hated being on her back even after the reflux had subsided, its like it was embedded in her memory or something! The jumperoo was a lifesaver and i defo recommend it!

The situation in Greece is really difficult, there seems to be no light at the end of the tunnel to be honest. I had a long talk with a very good friend from my PhD days in Kent who is now living in the states. This guy knows me better than anyone and he said that as long as my job is going well to stay put. He thinks i will be miserable away from my family and Greece and that even if they pay me a bucket load of money i will regret leaving. He is right...I will be a wreck away from my family! My mom went through that when she and my dad moved to Canada after they married. For the 13 years they lived there she was depressed and was always with one foot in a plane to go back. This depression was evident to us and looking back it made me feel like i didnt belong there. When she finally had enough and moved us back to Greece it was terrible for me and my sister the first years. The adjustment was so difficult that i didnt enjoy my childhood at all. I dont want that to happen to Hero. I want her to have a happy childhood and only good memories of her youth. Ok, so i wont be able to afford a good school or send her to the UK to Uni or any of the material things my parents gave me. My hope is that i can give her inner peace and happiness and hopefully that is equally important. Who knows, maybe in a couple years things will be better anyway...


----------



## Dazed

It would seem odd for anyone new to join. I hope I didn't cause a stir about the purpose of this thread. I know its TTC/PAL/Parenting, but I have given it to the majority and when others decide to chime in with TTC, I would be more than happy to try to post more. Part of my problem is that I am a downer about everything it seems, but then again BnB is my outlet. I don't think this will be a problem when I start trying again because my new outlook on everything is that its out of my control. Last night instead of saying IF we get pregnant again, I told him WHEN. I didn't think twice about the phrase. Now that I have seen a yolk sac at the least, I can definately confirm that I can get pregnant, now the challenge will be my other tube.


----------



## LucyJ

Wow round thats a lot of people to cook hope it all goes well Im sure it will.

Amanda we started soilds just before 6 months in the hope it would help him sleep better (it didnt Im afraid) and on advice that it might help his reflux which it did. Benjamin didnt start sleeping through untill 9 months and naps were a nightmare if Im honest his napping has only just got better in the last few months and he now goes to bed with no problems the majority of the time sleeps through but still occassionly comes in with us if he wakes during the night & wont settle once hes alseep I transfer him back to his bed. As for teething it went on for ages for us lots of teeth wiggling but his first tooth didnt pop through untill 9 months he seems to get them in groups of two then has ages with nothing then another couple will pop up with stages of teeth moving but never comes to anything. Anything cold was good and teething granules were a godsend plus his sophie the giraffe who came everywhere with us. Now french bread and cold cumcumber sticks are great when hes teething.

Mel hope you have a fab time away and thats so cute kash getting to hear the babys hb and wonderful for you.

Vicky I think being happy and with your family is more important than other things. Hero wants a happy mummy. I couldnt leave the uk as I couldnt leave my family Id miss them far to much especially my mum. I just hope for you all that things get better in greece. Hows your new assitant working out?

Allie gutted your not coming to the uk but completely understand Im so sorry about alexs stepdad that must be so hard and pray hes ok. Going to California will be lovely steve and I have a list of places we'd like to visit and that is on it.

Dazed :hugs: I understand you not being in all the time but glad you still pop in we're hear for you and want to support you in your journey. I feel the same way I consider you all friends and am so thankfull to know you hope one day we will meet. 

Afm: well I got my results back from the biopsy and its normal which is great news they want me back in 6 months for another colposcopy and smear but steve & I have decided to start trying again well we said we'd ntnp but Im not really sure I'll stick to that. The dr said I wouldnt be in trouble if I got pregnant they perfer you to have the 6 month smear just as a double precaution but he said theres no reason why it wouldnt be noraml he got all the cells out. We said if the biopsy was normal then we'd go for it as we just dont know how long it will take and what will happen.

Benjamin is not a happy bunny todays hes very snotty has a high temp and not eating alot think hes teething so hoping tomorrow he'll be a bit brighter. He's got a new word which is there he signed that he was hungry and I didnt rush to the kitche he signed it again then pointed to the kitchen and said there :haha:


----------



## Round2

This is the only thread I care to keep up with nowadays either. I know it's no longer a TTCAL thread, but more of a collection of women who've been through alot and are here to support each other. I don't think we need a label and I think everyone should be free to talk about whatever is on their mind.

Dazed, I know you're in a low spot. We've all been there so many times. Please, feel free to share it with us whenever you want, here or in your journal. 

Hearty, I know exactly what you're going through. Bryce will only take cat naps and as I mentioned he's waking up now at nightime more than ever. I really think he just needs more food. Last night my hubby gave him a bottle of formula for one of his feeding and he slept better than he has in weeks. I'm gonig to start giving him some cereal sometime in the next week. I hate doing it as I have some food allergies and want to do things by the book...but it's only a few weeks early for him and I really think he needs it. He's a big boy (98% percentile for height) and I think he needs more nourishment. I'm under no illusions that this will be the magic trick to get him to sleep. But my mommy instincts tell me that it's for the best.

Lucy, glad to hear the results were normal again. Scary thinking about TTC eh? I know, but I'm sure everything will be fine this time, your body knows what to do!.

Vicky, sounds like a tough decision. But really, there are much worse places to be raising a child other than Greece. Hopefully the turmoil will settle soon and you can start to feel happy about living there.


----------



## vickyd

Dazed im so glad you switched the "if" to "when" i get pregnant! My doctor always reminded me that if you got pregnant once you will have a baby. For a couple of years it was my mantra! A story that will give you courage and some optimism is one of a friend who this week gave birth to twins after 7 years of trying. She had a difficult time getting pregnant the first time, almost 3 years and when she did she miscarried. This was followed by two chemicals and a mmc. She had reached rock bottom and after several procedures to get rid of fissures and re-occuring cysts she managed to have her forever babies. She would always repeat to herself the same mantra " once pregnant=forever baby". I hope you feel you can share all your dark thoughts with us, we have all been through this shit and i think we understand eachother in a special way.


----------



## Dazed

:hugs: Thanks girls.


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- Penny didn&#8217;t get teeth until 8 months. She got her two bottom teeth within a week and none since then!
I think it would be weird to move this group and have new people. This thread has been just the same group of girls for so long and there isn&#8217;t really any set topic.

Allie- Your explanation about people being confused about the thread and not posting makes sense. I don&#8217;t really see it as anything but the Disco girls thread. All topics are included and I feel like it is a way for us to all stay in touch and follow each other&#8217;s journeys.

Vicky- I agree! And how fun would it be to get all of us together for drinks?! I can imagine the laughter would be endless. 
It sounds like you have your mind made up regarding staying put. Do what feels right as long as you are safe. And you are right&#8230; the material things don&#8217;t matter as long as Hero grows up in a loving and encouraging environment. 

Dazed- I love how you are already looking at the Brightside. That is what I did. I didn&#8217;t know when it would happen but I knew someday I would get my baby. A positive attitude has helped me so much. I know you will get your baby I just wish he/she would hurry up already! Don&#8217;t feel bad about having down moments. Like Round said, we have all been there and still have those moments but it makes it more bearable to have good friends to bring you back up again. 

Lucy- I can&#8217;t wait for you to announce a BFP. I have a feeling their will be a Disco baby boom in the next few months. I hope Ben starts feeling better soon

Round- I hope the added solids helps Bryce. How is Maddy doing with the adjustment with a baby brother. I still laugh when I think about her trying to breast feed him that one time.

AFM- i just have to submit my driving records and then I can start my blood work and matching process:happydance: Hopefully I will be back on the TTC train with the rest of you in February or March:thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

Driving records? REALLY?!


----------



## Allie84

Ohhh, when I said move the thread I didn't mean move the thread. :haha: When I said move the thread, I meant can the whole thing be moved away from the 'TTC-Group' umbrella (that's in the URL) to something else. I guess it can't and it doesn't really matter.

I agree, I see you guys as my friends! Alex hears about you as if I just had lunch with you yesterday or something. 

Vicky, I think you've thought it through really well you know what's best for you. Hero will be loved and well taken care of no matter what and that's what matters!

Amber, I can't believe they need your driving records! That's too funny.

Dazed, I love your attitude. I remember Vicky telling us that mantra and it got me through the time I was TTC as well. I remember after my MC I kept telling myself "I can pregnant, I know I can!" and part of that was reassuring to me. 

Re: foods....I really think Alistair was hungry and ready for solids before 6 months. Round is right, listening to mommy instincts is almost always the right thing to do. It's interesting how our babies are all so different! But equally as wonderful. :)

AFM Alistair has his 1 year check up and immunizations today. I'm nervous about this shots, as usual. Doesn't he get the MMR today? Eek!


----------



## Round2

Hoping, funny you should ask. I got a note from Maddy's teacher yesterday saying that she was upset and crying durring class. Apparently she was sad that her Mommy is too busy to play with her now that she has a baby!! Talk about gut wrenching. It's true though, I've hardly had any time for her lately, things have been so busy. We've got a special date this weekend though, just her and I.

The driving records are just too funny! I guess they don't want surrogate that are dangerous drivers? Weird.

Allie, good luck with the shots. We've got ours next week. I hate them so much, Bryce always gets a fever and is miserable.


----------



## hoping:)

I know its crazy but I guess you can't be to crazy enough when screening for someone to carry your child. They do a full background check as well as pull credit too!:dohh:

I'm not sure if I shared with you guys that I got a great offer at another company and accepted it. My current Director just pulled me into his office and asked if I would stay if they matched what the other company was offering:wacko: He said it hasn't been done before but they got special permission from senior management. Not sure what to do but I think I am leaning towards staying...


----------



## Dazed

If your happy where you are working, than stay Amber.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I must have posted at the same time. That is so sad but I am sure a mommy and daughter date will help make up for it. 

Thanks, Dazed! I don't really like the work that I do... I never saw myself doing it but I am good at it and it is easy. I'm not sure I would like the other job either and they are more strict with how your time is spent. Currently I can pretty much do what I want as long as the quality of my work remains above average. The other job has more opportunity to advance but my director sd he wouldnt hesitate to help me explore other departments... Senior management just wants to keep me within the company. I secretly hoped this would happen! My current job would also be better for when I am a surrogate or need time off for our business.


----------



## Dazed

Well then I think you have your mind made up.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks girls, I did have a good weekend away. Now back to work and the busy life.....wondering when it is ever going to start slowing down some?!

Hearty - I believe I started Kash on solids at 6 months or just before. She will let you know when she is ready. And they can teethe for months before you see any teeth...it is awful, but that is the way Kash teethes as well. Thankfully I only have 4 more to go now until his adult ones start (whenever the heck that happens). 

I can't believe it's almost Christmas! This year has flown by. I am pretty excited for it though. My mom and dad will be coming to our place this year, and Kash keeps looking under the tree already....I think he will be right into it. 

And I agree about the thread. I did stay away for awhile after having Kash, as I felt out out of place. However, I feel so close to you guys, and this is my safe place to talk about whatever I want. I tell you guys more things then I tell my closest friends. I like the fact that I can come here and bitch about Gord and what not :) I think of this group more as a friends group then anything else :)


----------



## Sparkly

Hello All :hi:

Just popping to tell you all that I had my FET (frozen embryo transfer) yesterday and all went really well, I am now PUPO with twins :yipee:

Official test day is 22nd dec........:D


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- I'm glad you enjoyed your time away! So cute Kash is already looking under the tree. We just put our up and Penny keeps rearranging the ornaments but so far so good:thumbup:

Sparkly- I am so excited and can't wait for you to test! I'm hoping for an extra special Christmas present for you:D


----------



## Round2

Yay Sparkly!! So when is the 'actual' testing day??


----------



## Sparkly

Round2 said:


> Yay Sparkly!! So when is the 'actual' testing day??

:rofl:

As a POAS addict I will probably start at the weekend :D


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly!!! I'm so happy and excited for you!! I read the story of your trip in your journal. With the snow and everything, it just sounds so perfect. I love that you are PUPO with TWINS!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Mel, glad you had fun. :) Does Kash know how to open presents? Alistair still hasn't gotten the hang of ripping off wrapping paper but he does keep looking under the tree. Luckily he's left the tree itself alone. Can't say that for Weasley, who threw up tinsel this morning. :dohh:

Alistair took his first proper steps today! He took three steps towards me. I'm so proud! :cloud9: He's such a big boy! 

Oh, and I'm officially done with my first semester of graduate school. :) Yay to a whole month off with my boys!! Well, Alex is working but I get to be home with Alistair for a month.


----------



## msarkozi

way to go Alistair!!! You are definitely going to enjoy your month Allie :hugs:

I "think" Kash is understanding the ripping open gifts thing.....He tried to rip one open already when we told him it had to go under the tree. He hasn't tried since, but I guess we will find out in a couple more weeks :)

yah Sparkly!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:wohoo: sparkly so happy for you sending lots of positive vibes.

Mel glad you had a good time away thats so cute kash is looking under the tree. We havent got a tree :cry: but thats because we are going home on sunday untill the 28th Im so exicted 2 weeks with my parents. Steve has a quite week work wise next week as a job that was meant to happen has been postponed as there are problems with planning pemission so instead he's going to insulate and board out my parents loft they've been waiting for him to have time to do it. My mum is so excited to have us home although it means I have so much to do this week. We've got steves fanily over for a christmas get together on saturday then we will be travelling to my mum & dads on sunday.

Way to go Alistair its such an amazing moment Benjamins getting more confident with taking steps but still prefers to crawl and climb little monkey. Enjoy your month off.

Hoping what decision did you make on the job front.


----------



## vickyd

Yay Sparkly!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Sending million of positive vibes for a christmas miracle your way!!!!!!!

I managed to locate my camera after 6 months and have finally taken pictures of my new place that i will upload tonight! I want you all to be very honest, i dont really have a decorative eye and could use some honest opinions on how to make the place look nicer.

Not much else to report, been working hard but my new assistant is really good. He is doing things on his own already and its only been a month. My boss is pleased with my choice and he is referring to my team as "the killers" lol! Lets hope we all get a decent bonus for Christmas haha!!

Im trying to get Hero to talk in both Greek and English, i think i waited too long with the english though as she isnt taking to it as fast as i thought she would. She loves to say "mommy daddy i love you" and cow. These are her favorite english words. I was told i should speak to her 100% in english and everyone else should talk greek. Its hard though especially at the park where i think people look at me like im a pretentious snob so i switch back to greek if she doesnt get what im saying the first time. Alex is really pressing me to stick with it...


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys how is everyone doing ? I took a break for a while long story short part of it that I wasn't in a good place after having Kieran and the problems after so I needed too sort myself out I'm kinda getting there now xxx


----------



## vickyd

Hey Jen!! Sorry to hear youve been having a rough time doll...Hope everything is ok now!


----------



## msarkozi

awe Luce, sounds like you are going to have a great Christmas :) 

Vick, Hero will pick up on the language. I think it is great that you are trying to teach her both. It really should be done these days. We want Kash to learn french when he gets older, as I think it will help him out a lot in his future as well. I only speak english, and so I have hard times when I am somewhere where they don't speak it. Just keep practicing and she will do great :)

I had a good laugh this morning. When I dropped Kash off at daycare (he is usually always the first one there, and so I have extra one on one time with the staff), and she was telling me about an incident yesterday. I guess this one boy pushed another boy, and Kash got in the middle, put his hand on his hip and was telling off this boy for a couple minutes lol! Then the boy that was pushed laughed, and so did Kash and off they went to play. I was like that's awesome that he can stick up for his friends already. This other little boy is the one that was biting them all the time too, so I am glad he stood up to him. I wish I could have seen it though, as it sounded like it was pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, your Christmas sounds like it will so special! How lovely you get to go home for such a long time. That will be really fun.

Vicky, I'm glad things are going well for you! I'm looking forward to seeing photos of your house. I love a good look at decor and houses and everything. Yay! I've also heard that you should only speak English (or whatever language you're trying to teach) and let everyone else speak Greek. My cousin did that with her LO to teach him Spanish. I haven't seen them in a year but I think it went pretty well. Ignore everyone else! If anyone says anything, just tell them the truth...you lived in Canada and the UK and want Hero to learn English as well. Not that it's anyone's business....and they are all jealous.

Mel, that is such a funny story about Kash!! How cute that he's standing up to bullies. I could just picture it. It sounds like he really likes daycare.


----------



## msarkozi

Oh he loves it there. He misses it when he is away, and always happy to see his friends again. He has a couple girlfriends there too that he tells me he is always kissing lol. It's such an awesome feeling knowing they are happy where they are while you are at work! He's there for almost 10 hours a day, so that is a very good thing lol!


----------



## vickyd

So pictures are too large to upload.....Any alternatives for uploading???


----------



## Allie84

I meant to say Hi Jenny! What's been going on? I saw on FB you had maybe mastitis or something related to BFing? :hugs:

UGH, Vicky, that always happens to me!! You can either upload to PhotoBucket and resize them and THEN post them here, or you can just upload them to an album on Flickr and 'share' the album link, which is something I've done. Or put them in a Facebook album and post the link here. I really wanna seeeee!


----------



## vickyd

Alex is gonna help me do the photobucket thing tonight, i really suck with computers haha!! I dont wanna post on facebook as it will seem a bit tasteless posting new house shots when half of my friends have moved back home with their parents due to the crisis.


----------



## jenny25

That's so funny about kash so sweet as well xxx

Hey vicky how's the new place ? Have you tried photo bucket ? Xxx

Hey ally I'm not bf at the moment my milk sopped when I was taking all those antibiotics for the hole in my stomach I'm seeing the doctor to see if they can give me anything to help with that today I've finally got my 6 week check about 10 weeks too late as they lost one of the doctors so there was only one doctor doing the pp checks so they are abit behind 

I'm doing alright I've had alot to get my head around with everything that happened after the birth hubby thinks I've suffered from PTSD cause of how I've been feeling and keep having flash backs of certain things but I'm in a better place now still not 100% but getting there 

Is everyone sorted for Christmas xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I am slowly getting there. I still need to finish a little bit of Christmas shopping, but it's simple things. I need to get stuff mailed away as well, so I am hoping to work on that this evening to take to the post office tomorrow. Other then that, I can't wait for Christmas :)


----------



## jenny25

Awesome we are pretty much set too just got a few odd bits too pick up but we will get that next week I convinced hubby to go shopping at 6am or late late night shopping too avoid all the massive road rage people with trolleys lol last year was a nightmare lol

I went to my check up Kieran is in 91st centile for height 50th for weight but only 9th for head circumference she made out that he was like an odd ball and wanted a follow up like he isn't in proportion with everything else he looks perfect too us i opened up about how I felt it got brushed aside so still stuck in limbo not to mention she didn't even look at my section scar x


----------



## Sparkly

Hello Ladies

Just a quickie, I got my :bfp: a couple of days ago after my IVF transfer last Monday :yipee:
I am spotting a little bit of brown since implantation time, fingers crossed that's all it is....

I'm cautiously excited and hoping for the best xxx


----------



## Round2

Wahoooo Sparkly....so, so happy for you.


----------



## yogi77

Congrats sparkly!!


----------



## heart tree

Love it girl! So excited for you!

Girls as usual I'm reading but never have time for a proper post. I'm in a contorted position at the moment while Delilah naps next to me. We're traveling for the holidays and I hope to have more time to post since people will be holding her. Until then, hope you all have wonderful holidays!


----------



## LucyJ

:wohoo: congrats sparkly so happy for you.


:hi: everyone Im home for the holidays I love that steve is doing work for my parents as it means we ge longer at home yay.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!!! Sparkly, I'm so absolutely excited for you! Your chart looks amazing...textbook!!

Lucy, that's awesome that Steve's doing work for your parents! Enjoy your time at home.

When do you head out, Hearty? 

I hope everyone's enjoying the leadup to the holidays and had a good weekend.

I've been to two Christmas parties this weekend (well, one was Thursday)and I went to see The Hobbit so I had a good weekend, technically; just feeling a little blah because of the shootings of the little children in Conneticut. I'm really bad about being affected by things like that. I'm so empathetic it's probably a bad thing. And I watch the news for hours at a time! But anyways, yes, getting all ready for Christmas. Did some more shopping. I'm also doing Christmas cards tonight though I'm getting a bit sleepy as it's 11 pm. I was really late this year so I guess it's too late to send any out to the UK :dohh: I remember the year we did cards was so fun! But anyways, I'll post a screenshot of our family card lol.


----------



## Round2

Allie, I totally know how you feel. I've been having nightmares ever since Friday. When I heard about it in the news, my DD was at school...I just wanted to go get her and bring her home. She'll be 6 next month, the same age as most of the students killed.

Hearty, enjoy your holiday. I'm looking forward to hearing how the plane ride goes. I hope you get some rest with your family helping out.

Lucy...yay for an extended holiday!!

Sparkly, I can't wait for your beta test....I bet it's going to be super high...I think you've got some twinkines in there!

Things have been busy here. Bryce has a cold and has been miserable...waking every hour or two. My DH has been having some issues with anxiety...he has these panic attacks that come on for no reason. He's very upset and stressed about it - which isn't helping. He doesn't feel comfortable watching the kids when he feels like this, so I've been flying solo for the last couple of weeks. I'm worried about him, so I don't mind him taking time to deal with this...but OMG am I every burnt out. With the big christmas dinner at our house, getting absolutley no sleep and dealing with my hubby's issues...I'm running on empty. I've been so looking forward to this Christmas...I really want to enjoy everything and take it...but now I'm just looking forward to it all being done with!


----------



## hoping:)

Yay Sparkly!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenny25

I'm so happy for everyone things just seem to be falling into place this Christmas is going to be great for everyone xxx

Round sorry your hubby is having problems msg me in fb we can talk I'm also anxiety sufferer maybe I can help you if you want xxx

What's everyone's plans for Christmas xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Jenny- Sorry your appointment didnt go well. Can you change doctors? I cant believe it has taken this long to see someone for your post partum check up.

Amanda- I hope you have a great time traveling. You deserve a vacation after taking care of your hubby and Delilah on your own!

Lucy- enjoy your time with your parents!

Allie- Your weekend sounds fun and eventful. Ive been thinking about going to see the Hobbit so Im glad you liked it! I just sent my Christmas cards as well it would have been fun to all exchange cards this year!

Round- Jeez. That sounds rough!:hugs: Poor Bryce and your hubby. I used to get horrible anxiety attacks as well and the feeling when they come on is unbearable. The last one I had was when I was pregnant with Penny but it was pretty tame compared to some Ive had. I hope he finds a way to cope with them. Things that help me are having Tim do breathing exercise with me before they turn bad. I usually got anxiety attacks because I was going to the extreme with worst case scenarios which would send me into a downward spiral. When I feel myself doing this I begin listing facts of the situation rather than dwelling on the what ifs and that seems to curb the anxiety. Exercise also helps tremendously but I always make an excuse to get out of it. I hope things calm down for you soon. 

Sparkly- I am voting for twins as well. This is so exciting!!!!!!

I was also heart broken to hear about the shooting in CT. I cant imagine how those parents feel:nope:. They sent their little ones off that day with a hug and a kiss assuming they would see those smiling faces come home:cry:. I cried after Penny went to bed especially after she left me with little applesauce kisses. My worst nightmare is losing her and with the things going on in todays world it makes me nervous. I told Tim before Penny starts school I would be happier if we moved out of the country and lived in a place that at least has gun control. 

AFM- I am finally over my stupid cold. I received orders for our lab draws. This is that last step before we start the matching process!!! I have a whole bunch of emotions going through my mind.:wacko: 

I think we are finally finished with Christmas shopping! We put Pennys wooden kitchen together last night. I cried because I broke a piece but I think I have a good plan to fix it. There is a small crack ( the size of a silver dollar) on the surface.


----------



## Allie84

Round, your poor hubby! Is he seeing anybody (like a psychologist) or has he gone to the doctor? It sounds like he will probably need some help with his anxiety...as an anxiety sufferer my whole life, I feel for him, and you! Hopefully with all of the stress and business you are taking some time out to do something nice for yourself. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Round Im so sorry about your hubby that must be so hard for you. :hugs: I hope you can enjoy christmas once its here.

Allie glad you enjoyed the hobbit I want to see it.

Hoping glad you are over your cold.

The shooting in connitect shocked me its just so tragic and sad :cry: I cant begin to imagine how those parents must feel you do everything to protect your children send them to school which you think is a safe secure place only for something so horrific to happen. It makes me feel very grateful that we have gun control here.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry, Amber, your post wasn't up on my page when I wrote my last one. :dohh:

I definitely like your information on panic attacks, especially exercise!! I always forget how much it helps to get ride of some adrenaline. And writing things down is something I've always been told, though I've never actually done it.

Sorry about the kitchen but I bet it looks great! I answered in your journal about gun control, but I totally agree!!!

Jenny, we have no real exciting plans for Christmas. My cousin is getting married this Saturday so we're going out of town for that. Alex works on Christmas Eve!! :( What about you?


----------



## Round2

Thanks for all the tips girls. He finds exercise does help...but the anxiety comes back after he finishes exercising. His GP prescribed some medication to take short term. It seems to help, but it causes him more anxiety because he worries that he'll need medication forever. He saw psychologist yesterday and they just told him all the stuff you read on the internet - exercise, relaxation, deep breathing etc. I think he just needs to find what works for him. I find it's so much worse that he's a guy going through this. Women talk about their issues, but men seem to view it as a sign of weakness. His whole family experiences theses issues, but none of them talk about it.


----------



## msarkozi

hoping, I still am in shock over the shooting. I was crying on Friday at work as we were talking about it amongst ourselves. I think I wept quite a few times that day. I had taken Kash to a Christmas party on Saturday as well and almost wept again. I was feeling bad for celebrating when so many children lost their lives the day before. I just really don't understand why someone would hurt harmless children like that?! I pray that the US starts dealing with gun control, as this is getting out of hand. I am thankful that Canada has gun control. Such a tragedy!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Morning Ladies

I just realised that I haven't posted any of my POAS porn in here and I know how much you all love those double pink lines :D

Today's porn....

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj117/snipzychick/POAS%20Porn/DSCF9886.jpg


----------



## Round2

Mmmmm... love waking up to POAS porn. It's lookin' great Sparkly!!


----------



## msarkozi

yah!!!!! that looks fantastic Sparkly :hug:


----------



## LucyJ

:happydance: loving those lines :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

looking good!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hoping:)

Girls, I need some ideas

I am making Tim a date jar for a stocking stuffer and need some more date ideas. What are some of your favorite? It can be small like ordering take out and watching a movie or big like going away for the weekend.


----------



## heart tree

Stuck at airport due to bad weather where we are going. Have been here 5.5 hours! Flight is only 3 hours. GRRRR. Baby is nursing and napping right now. I had very little sleep last night. Exhausted and unsure if/when this plane will leave. I can't spend the night at the airport with her! Tim's mom won't drive at night, so now she's trying to arrange for a car to pick us up. What a logistical nightmare! We can't simply go home because someone drove us here so we don't have a car and they put all of our luggage on the plane already. I can't nap when the baby naps here. I'm scared about how she'll sleep in a new place when we get there. I'm so tired it hurts right now. Hoping we can get on the plane soon and praying that she and I can nap. Rant over.

Going to try and read back but connection isn't great here. 

Loving the lines Gaynor! 

Amber, what's a date? LOL! Um... Movies, dinner, hot tubs, art gallery, music venue, the theater. That's all I can think of at the moment. Super cute idea!


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly FANTASTIC Lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you babe!!!

Hearty, what a nightmare girl.....Hope you get moving soon! Delilah will probably be so wiped out that she will sleep like a log when you get there. 

Round sorry to hear about the anxiety attacks...I had my share at University and i shudder when i think about it. My sister holding my hand during them and sleeping in my bed for a few months is what did it for me. I think the security of her presence made all the difference. 

We had a really rough week. Hero was sick all week with a fever that at night reached 41 degrees!!! This every night for 72 hours! Poor bubba...We had to give her showers in the middle of the night and sponge her down every few hours. She had minor fibril (sp?) sezures a couple of times that were really scary. Thankfully she is ok now but we are all pretty wiped out. Also she got used to co-sleeping again and now wakes up multiple times a night so she ends up in our bed. So i havent had any real sleep since last sat. Anyway, ill wean her off the co-sleeping as of today since im on holiday till the 2nd.

Hoping my best dates always involve a live music gig and then lots of sex!!! Me and Alex have exactly the same taste in music though...


----------



## msarkozi

glad Hero is feeling better. I am there with you too....I have to break Kash of that as well this holiday. I am not getting any sleep either as he keeps waking multiple times of the night, and same thing, ends up in bed with us. And I am pretty sure he wakes on purpose just so we bring him to bed. I usually only do it if it is after 5:00 am, seeming how I get up at 6 anyway....but last night Gord grabbed him around 1:00 I think it was and put him in with us, and he was up whining and crying most of the night...exhausting!

Today is my last day of work for the holiday season, and then I am off until January 2nd. So looking forward to having time at home, and to hopefully rest and relax!


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- Your night sounds like mine. For some reason Penny would not settle and kept me up most of the night. She went to bed fine but woke up hours crying. Every few months she does this:shrug: Enjoy your time off!

Thanks for all of the great suggestions girls!

Amanda- lay overs suck especially with a baby. I had something similar happen when Penny and I flew out while my mom was dying. I was a mess and stuck at the Denver airport all by myself with Penny (Tim had to drive out the next day) for 5 hours. I hope you are safely at your destination and resting now. I have a few of your suggestions in my jar already but was missing hot tub.. . that one has been added!

Vicki- that sound terrifying! A high fever and seizures?! Im glad she is ok now and Im sure the unexpected co-sleeping will not be an issue. When Penny is unwell we let her sleep with us too. Tim and I have very similar taste in music. One of my favorite dates was going to the Black sheep (dive bar) to see the Dirty heads play. Ill need to remember to get a sitter so we can complete the lots of sex part.:haha:

For the date night jar: 
I bought a really nice jar (well as nice as jars can get) and some colored popsicle sticks. Im using the different colors to break the dates up into categories. For instance, purple sticks have baby friendly dates like putt putt golf or the zoo. Yellow= weekend getaway, Red= romantic, Blue= just us (under $20), orange= just us ($20 and beyond), green= night in. Tim likes thoughtful gifts so I really hope he likes this and knows that I am always thinking of him. 

Im also working on another big art project for him along with some store bought items. Pennys gift to her daddy is a coffee mug with her hand prints and I am taking her to make a gourmet I love you coffee blend. 

I hope you all are enjoying the holiday season!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

wow congratulations sparkly!!!! whats fabbo news to come waltzing back into. The sig cracked me up, we havent had disco twins yet, maybe your christmas card is marked! 

The SandyHook shooting really upset me too, I saw Allie's fb comments about worrying about sending Alistair to school, and see Hoping said the same. I actually dont think i could send eloise to school knowing there has been 40 odd of these events since columbine. I would home school, or get together with a group of other mothers to group home school, which i dont think is hysterically anxious given the fact these events keep happening. Its just so crazy that america has such affection for guns. I hope obama shows his mettle, but without being sensationalist, if he does do something, the number of guns already there might render controls a token gesture. 

I am great, 2012 has been the best year of my life and I am so in love with my little Eloweasel. No luck for number 2, and im 41 now so am aware the mayan calendar mightve counted me out, so I'll face to face it soon but right now, my fingers are in my ears la la la la I'm not listening. 

will try and post more but am working part time so have so little time at the mo


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!! Great to hear from you all. Sparkly, love those lines. Sorry, no time to properly post but didn't want to read and run...Alistair is literally pulling at me and we are off to my cousin's wedding out of town today and are not ready at all!! Will post soon. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Have a brilliant time allie!


um. I do have news to report. Today I got a bfp. 

I am crapping it.


----------



## yogi77

Nato post a pic!!!! How exciting now lets see a picture!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

ta daaaa

10dpo. I havent even been testing, this is the 1st time ive tested for about 3 months but I felt a bit sick last night, and I wanted to know if my af was going to start while we are away from christmas.... and BOOOOOOOOOM

Bear, i just loved your fb scan pic, BabyBear is gorgeous, very photogenic, and those scanners dont always get your good side.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9147.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Round2

Whoa Nato!!! Congrats....wow, look at you...super-fertile 41 year old!!


----------



## Sparkly

:wohoo: :yipee: Congrats Nato :bfp:

A Christmas jingle bell BOOM :D


----------



## Dazed

Congrats NATO


----------



## yogi77

Congrats Nato I am so happy for you!! That is the best Christmas present! Great lines for 10dpo! :happydance:

And thanks, we got some great, clear pictures from the ultrasound, baby was very cooperative! This scan took less than half the time that Ali's did.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh WOW nato congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow!!! Congrats Nato!!!


----------



## Round2

Ummm Nato, I believe you us some POAS porn. Come on, where are today's tests?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG congratulation NATO, fantastic news.xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Woohoo congrats nato so happy for you another disco baby :happydance: great lines :happydance:

Things have been manic at my parents managed to grab a few mins to check in while benjamin is sleeping, everyone elese is having coffee and kids are playing a game. We've had a mini christmas today as my niece is goes back to her mums tomorrow so stuffed on a yummy roast and puddings.

My cousin had twin girls two days ago they were 5lb 10oz and 5lb 12oz at 35 weeks!!!!

Hearty how did the flight going hope you are having a lovely time.

Vicky poor hero hope shes feeling better. 

Must be the time for our little ones to be waking Benjamin was up the night before last and ended up in bed with us.

Amber I love the date jar idea all great suggestions. Steve and I went out for the first time wed night since having benjamin my parents babysat and we went to the cinema it was so great to have a night out. Benjamin was as good as gold we saw skyfall and really enjoyed.

Allie hope you have a great time at the wedding.

Benjamin has two new words star and bauble so cute he is now walking like a pro being at my parents has given him so much confidence he still crawls and does his knee walk which is very cute.

Hope everyone has an amazing holiday.


----------



## vickyd

Go Nato!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another X-mas disco baby!!!!!!!!! Please dont run off and be neurotic on your own again ok?????!!!!!!!!

Forgot what else i read, in the middle of brining a turkey and doing the prep work on a ham for Xmas. Got 20 mouths to feed AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Doing the coca cola ham by Nigela Lawson. Hope its not totally gross as i had to treck through half of Athens to find black treacle! Oh and it took me days and alot of phone calls to track down parsnips for my soup...Fucking Greek supermarkets and their lack of english ingredients...


----------



## LucyJ

20 mouths thats a lot to feed sure it will all be lovely. Hows your new place?

Nato I second vicky dont run of and leave us we need regular updates.


----------



## vickyd

I still havent gotten around to doing the photobucket account so that i can show you pictures...Regardless of how ive decorated, the place is awesome space wise. Really for the first time in years i dont have to have shit laying around cause i actually have space!!! Im also in love with my spare room which is my laundry and ironing room right now. If i have a second baby i will make him/her share a room with Hero so that i can keep my laundry room haha!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats great vicky so glad you are loving it look foward to seeing pics. Ohh a laundry room sounds fab we're putting our house on the market in the new year we desparately need some more space especially as we want another baby. Benjamin is going to get such a shock when we go home as he has so much space at my mum & dads.


----------



## Allie84

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Nato, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: :yippee: WOW, you are super fertile, that took like no time at all!!! How are you feeling?!?!?!?!?

Vicky, I love your dedication and your search for parsnips and treacle. Very impressed! You are the hostess with the mostess. :) Your party will be fab. 

Amber, love your date jar!!! Where did you find colored popsicle sticks? Maybe I will steal your idea!!!!

Lucy, sounds like you are having so much fun already. I love how close your family is, I can't imagine that (and wish I had that). 

AFM, the wedding sucked, details in my journal. Oh well, what can you do? I'm currently trying to decide if I should brave the 250 mile round trip drive to my big family gathering tomorrow or if I should stay at home alone with Alistair (Alex is working).


----------



## heart tree

Vicky how did the recipe turn out? Is Hero feeling better? Oh poor baby! I think cosleeping is necessary when our babes are sick. Loving that you'll keep your laundry room and make your kids share a bedroom. I'd do the same.

Luce, those are big babies for 35 weeks and twins. WOW! How are they doing? I don't envy her at all. Twins would be scary. One is enough of a handful. Super cute new words Benjamin has. How nice that you had a date night. I miss those.

Yogi, great news on the scan! Are you staying team yellow?

Allie, have a great trip. Did I miss it? Where are you going?

Nato, don't you dare run away with your bfp in your pocket. We'll hunt you down. You can't hide.

Hope everyone is having good holidays. We finally made it here after 6 hours in the airport. It's a 2 hour time difference. Delilah didn't get to bed until midnight which was 10pm her time. She was super fussy all the next day. But she's much better now. She's sleeping like a champ in the pack n play. I was worried she wouldn't adjust to her new sleeping environment, but she doesn't seem to care at all. She sleeps for about 5 hours in it and then wakes to nurse. I then keep her in bed with me as she sleeps better which means I sleep better. Tim and I are in different beds at his parent's house which I kind of enjoy. Love having my girl all to myself. We're off to Florida the day after Christmas. CAN'T WAIT! That's when the real vacation will begin. 

Been feeling a little sad recently. A year and a half ago I found out that an acquaintance's 2 year old daughter had a horrible form of cancer. She went through a year and a half of hell for treatments including radiation, chemo, and a bone marrow transplant. She was in remission until last week. Her mother wrote a bunch of us an email saying that the cancer came roaring back and without treatment she had a few weeks to live. Her parent's decided not to pursue treatment as it was too much for her little body. They just had a baby on November 1, so on top of it, they are caring for a newborn. I'm incredibly sad that this little one is going to lose her life. It's not fair. I found this out the day after the shootings in Connecticut. All of these children losing their lives! I've been crying a lot. Makes me squeeze my little one harder lately. Tomorrow is the 4 year anniversary of my first loss. And the 3 year anniversary of being on the operating table to get my second D&C, though the didn't end up doing it in the end that day. But tomorrow is also my beautiful daughter's 6 month birthday. I never thought I'd be able to celebrate this time of year again.

Happy Holidays everyone. Will keep reading and posting more once I get to Florida. 

xo


----------



## heart tree

Allie we posted at the same time. I'll read your journal tomorrow. Good night everyone!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Hearty, that is heartbreaking about your acquantainces little girl!! I know it sounds naive but I didn't think toddlers could get cancer. I mean I knew about childhood leukemia and stuff but not toddlers. :nope: Yeah, I know what you mean about crying a lot and thinking about it. I was doing that for the longest time, well a few weeks, over the mutual friend's little 18 month old who choked and passed away. And then with the Conneticut shootings it really made me think even more about the mortality of all of us, including little ones. It's something I never really contemplated...but when it hits close to home, like that little once with cancer, and the little girl who choked...it's just awful. It reminds me my problems are trite, because I can't imagine anything worse than little children dying and suffering. Your whole perspective changes as a mom!!! Prayers are with that family. :hugs:

Glad Delilah is doing well in the pack and play! How were the flights in the end. Enjoy Florida!!!! We still haven't booked or thought of a trip. Alex wants to save the money, I want to get away and spend it. We are at odds! Who knows. Anyways, warm air sounds amazing. It's 0 degree here. -17 celsius. I am so cold.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Love it how you've bullied NATO to stay! 

Amanda that's so sad about that lil girl, totally heartbreaking and I don't know how any parent deals with that! Makes you very thankful for what you have!

Allie- sorry the wedding was crap, ill go over and read the details! I lol at you wanting to blow the money and Alex wanting to save it, sounds just like us!

What's everyone's plans for Xmas? I'm not feeling it this year :-(

We didn't make it into the new house for Xmas, we only got the keys 1 week ago, we've had all the bedrooms decorated and carpeted, and the living room, we're just waiting for the bathroom to be finished, then we've gotta have a new roof on the conservatory, I can't wait to be in!

My babies are great though, Zach wakes every 1-2 hours every night so I'm running on empty but other than that they are such the easiest happiest lil kids!x


----------



## heart tree

Let's see if the bullying works. If she doesn't come back we can threaten her on FB! 

Allie, the name of the cancer is neuroblastoma. It's very rare but very serious. The mom felt a lump on her daughter's neck. The scary thing is that there usually aren't symptoms until it is too late. It specifically hits children. I hate it. I can't imagine having to make the decision to stop treatment. But it sounds like her quality of life would have been horrendous if she survived another round of treatments, which she probably wouldn't have. So sad. 

Hug your little ones ladies. 

The flight was fine. She slept a little. Loved looking around. But it was only a 3 hour flight and Tim was with me. She is going to be a handful by myself though. She's so active and gets bored easily. I think you should spend money and go someplace warm. This cold weather is for the birds!

Sassy you must be so excited to get into your place. It sounds big! Saw your pic on FB. You look gorgeous. Yummy mummy indeed. Loved Vicky's comment! LOL!

Just got Delilah a flu shot today. Couldn't get it before she turned 6 months old which is today. She took it like a champ. Hope she doesn't get any side effects. 

Hope everyone is having a good holiday!

Sassy,


----------



## vickyd

Hearty how sad.... I go crazy when i think that something like that could happen to Hero...

So i tried the ham after poaching it in the cola for 3 hours. Seriously it tastes AWESOME!!! Its like the best bbq flavor ever!!! Im hoping the glaze that ill do with the treacle tomorrow will make it even more delish!! Seriously guys you should try it!

Im getting ready for some partying tonight! Big XMas party at an exclusive bar (thanks sis for the invites lol!!) and im so excited. Its been ages since i went out with the glam crowd hahaha!!! I hope i dont look too out of place, my wardrobe sucks lately. Will be posting photos on facebook tomorrow!

Hope everyone has a great Christmas!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes I lol at vickys comment!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

It's Xmas eve night and I'm sooo depressed, someone slap me!x


----------



## vickyd

Snap out of it!!! Look at yourself in the mirror and your depression will disapear!!!!!!
Seriously though, are you ok????


----------



## Allie84

I'm sorry Sassy!! I'm sitting here all alone on Christmas Eve myself. Alistair is napping and Alex is at work. I feel a bit sorry for myself! Oh, well.....we can be mopes together!! Sometimes I feel there is so much expectation to be so cheerful at Christmas and it's hard to live up to it sometimes. :hugs:

Vicky, I'm so glad the ham is turning out so great! Yuuuummmm. 

Hearty, it's good Delilah got her flu shot. I heard the flu is going to be particularly bad this year!


----------



## Allie84

*Merry Christmas to all of my lovely Disco girlies and familes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:happydance: :hugs: 

:xmas6::xmas6::xmas14::xmas12::xmas16::xmas17::xmas9::xmas7::xmas8::xmas5::xmas3:

*(Our third Christmas as a thread!!! I can't believe it!! )*


----------



## heart tree

Super cute Allie!! Merry Christmas to my favorite ladies!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Merry Christmas to all hope you've all had a wonderful day )


----------



## LucyJ

Love it Allie

Happy Christmas to you beautiful girlies xx :xmas6:


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- Its good to see you posting again! OMG!!! You are preggo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lucy- yay for Ben walking!!! Maybe seeing the older kids walking and running around did the trick. Penny is now walking but still prefers to crawl or knee walk. I think tagging along after my niece and nephew built up her confidence as well. 

Vicky- 20 mouths to feed!!! You are brave. Im glad the ham turned out perfect! Enjoy your Christmas party!

Allie- I found them at Hobbylobby. I was originally going to paint them myself but this was much easier! Definitely make one. I saw your post on FB about the cousin unfriending you..I will have to go look at your journal. I am on your side and think you deserve a nice tropical vacation!

Amanda- Im glad you guys made it safely and Delilah adjusted beautifully. Reading about your friends little girl is so heart breaking. Happy belated half birthday to Delilah we are all so blessed to have healthy, rainbow babies. 

Sassy- It will be so nice to have your family back in your own home. 1-2 hours sounds rough but Im happy the kids make it up to you in other ways. 

I hope everyone had an awesome Christmas!!!:xmas16:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Amber!! How was your Christmas?

Nato, you can't pop in with a BFP and then run. What's the latest? 

How was everybody's Christmas?


----------



## NatoPMT

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas! 

I have been away at family places for the last 5 days so no testing and no posting. Christmas has interrupted my usual hysteria. 

Hearty, I had to stop reading after a few lines about the friends little girl, my friend lost her 4 year old to neuroblastoma when we were both trying to get pregnant, makes me feel sick to think about it. Poor baby girl - I'm so sorry 

Vic, need pics of new place, I have heard of this thing called 'space'. 

Sass and Allie, hope youre less melancholy, think i will be like that on NYE, i will prob be home alone babysitting while the world celebrates and I turn into a pumpkin

Luce - go Ben! maybe the night waking is cos he's thinking about his new skill. i have heard they wake up when learning to walk. 

Hoping, loving the penny pics on fb, shes so gorgeous. 

How are bumpy sparkly and bear?

Rounders, how was first christmas for Baby B? 

Afm, well...I am very nauseous. Way more so than with Weasel, its like rushes of nausea similar to how i felt during labour. which is making me worry and feel relieved at the same time. Relief cos I know MS pregnancies are less likely to mc. Worry cos MS and high hcg are linked to down syndrome, and my hcg was really high last time which is why my DS risk was so bad, and i wasnt sick like this then. Neuroticface. The other related risk of course, is twins. Which i am scared of. For this pregnancy to go well is just too neat and convenient and I am awaiting some karmic arse biting. There's no way I can be lucky enough to have another baby


----------



## hoping:)

NATO- I think karma is in your favor this time! We all went through a horrible time to get our rainbows so the 2nd time around just has to be easier and less complicated. Maybe you are having a boy or twins!!! If it makes you feel any better I was horribly sick with Penny in 1st tri. I'm pretty sure I projectile vomited daily from 6 to 13 weeks. I've read that MS is a sign of a healthy pregnancy:thumbup: I'm am so excited you are preggo again:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Maybe I will join you on this pregnancy journey again! We completed our lab work and are just waiting for the all clear and then will be matched with our couple hopefully in the next month or 2:thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Nato remember when we all wanted nausea the first time around???? That annoying symptom that reminds you everyday that you are still prego.... I never heard that MS could mean a DS baby? My doc always said that MS is a good sign!

Ok so ive been a brevous wreck ever since Hearty posted about the neuroblastoma.. As you all know Hero was quite sick a couple weeks ago, and shes been different ever since. Less active, constipated and occasionally complains of pain in her legs. I obviously made the mistake of googling neuroblastoma as now im sure there is something seriously wrong! Im loosing it guys...I taking her to the doctor on Wed. but how can i tell him my fears? He will brush me away and make me feel like a lunatic like my family does....So how often do your kiddies poop???? Hero is going every 2 days...Her belly seems a bit distendd but im the only one who sees this! Toddlers bellies are distended a little arent they??????


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda hope you have a good break away and Im so sorry about your friends little girl its heartbraking and what an incredibly hard decision for a parent to make they will all be in my thoughts.

Nato I never thought about that we had another 2 rough nights but last night he slept through. He has been such a busy little boy having the space at my parents has been amazing he got the walking sorted although still crawls and knee walks at times I guess he will for a while still as its quick. Hes got the hang of going round corners stopping turning round and standing up without using anything to pull himself up. He looks so proud of himself when hes walking and now whenever he toddles of somewhere he says bye bye so cute. Benjamim has been hillarous over the two weeks we've been away my mum taught him to say 'tadah' and put his arms up in the air when he says it he does it all the time especially when he sees my mum. He was constantly saying star and bauble pointing to the christmas tree and any little light that resembed a star. I think the ms is a good sign and sure everything is ok you deserve a stress free pregnancy Im in the tww so maybe I'll join you I dont think I will be but you never know.

Hoping Benjamim has definitely become more confident I think its being around so many people and having so much going on hes loved it. Of course when ever he walked he got clapped and cheered which he loves he claps back at anyone who claps. The walking is so lovely but I think I now have to accept my baby is a toddler its also meets for interesting moments we went to church christmas day and first he tried to wriggle out of the pew we were sat in when he couldnt get free he loudly announced he he was stuck "I stuck" he kept on repeating so I took him to the back of the church we looked at a book ans he played with his fire engine then he decided to walk down the asile saying hello to everyone hed stop by the end of each pew look in and go hiya so damn cute occassionaly stopping to point at the candles saying star star. He was lovely and thankfully everyone thought he was a pleasure. Good luck with the lab tests and matching.

Allie how are you? Have you convinced alex to go away? Hope so a break would be great for you.

Vicky Im sure hero is alright and just taking a bit longer to bounce back as shes been so poorly. Hope the dr goes well its a tough one to make drs listen but your her mother so dont leave untill your satisfied they are doing everything you want. I would say be calm and explain exactly what your concerns are & why. I have a little poo monster who goes every day sometimes several times a day but I know my friends little girl goes every other day and is prone to getting constipated. :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well. We are back home now its so weird being back after so long a way.


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, don't you worry. Yes, all toddlers abdomens are extended. And you know why Hero isn't herself, she's been sick, you pointed it out. So you have your reason! Constipation is common in LOs. I just Googled it after I read your post so I could hopefully help you feel better, and it is REALLY rare...only 700 kids get diagnosed in the entire USA every year. Most doctors never even see it in their lifetime. Chances are 1 in 100,000....sooooo low. You're a scientist, you know that. :hugs: I hope you don't think I'm being rude, I'm using my best internet-scolding-of-a-friend tone. ;) It's how I like to be talked down off the edge of irrational anxiety...

which brings me to....

Nato! Embrace the MS. Love it. Relish that your bean is nestling in. Or that your beans are nestling in. ;) You know from last time you're prone to high HCG....don't worry one bit. Obviously DS is more likely (for anyone) in a pregnancy than something like the cancer Vicky is worrying about, but the odds are STILL in your favor. Very much in your favor. Thanks for checking in. So you're back at work? At your old job? How's it going?

Lucy, awww I could really picture Benjamin going to the pews and charming everyone. Alistair is always a little charmer at church. I hope you enjoy being back at home; I know it's a bit of a change to come home after being away. 

No luck convincing Alex to go anywhere. Annoying!! Now our main car is broken down so who knows how much that's going to be and it's making Alex less likely to be talked into a vacation. Darn him for being so fiscally responsibile!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls. 

Vic, a quick google suggests that leg pain is common in toddlers and pot bellies defo are. Any symptoms should be seen by a dr so i agree she should see the GP, but I'm sure it will just to rule things out. It's so frustrating when family just brush off your fears and put you in the neurotic corner. Its good to have some balance but symptoms need checking out, and I think bruising is a big one. My friend said that picking her son up bruised him, so not just your normal reaction to knocks. And only 100 children a year get it in the UK so like allies stat, very unlikely. 

High HCG and low papp is the increased DS risk - its my bloods that caused my bad DS risk last time. With twin pregnancies the Combined Nuchal Test is much less accurate because they have high hgc. That makes it sound like DS causes high hcg, but I think its more that high hcg stops mc so it IS a good sign, and 70% of DS babies mc and the high hcg prevents mc, so if you have a DS baby and are prone to high hcg, it will protect a usually more vulnerable pregnancy. 

So with my age and high hcg, it increases my risk of DS even more than my age alone does. 

I'm actually tempted to start researching the blood test for DS which i think you can get done privately already. I don't want another CVS, i really, really don't. It's pretty much a certainty that I will need a CVS. 

Hoping, that would be VERY exciting, but i am completely out of the loop on what this means:

"We completed our lab work and are just waiting for the all clear and then will be matched with our couple hopefully in the next month or 2"

Luce, Eloise is the same, massive proudness when she stands on her own (still doing it with both hands in the air) - love the 'bye bye, off i go' detail that Ben's added. Lets hope his sleeping well continues...

Allie, explained the high hcg issue above, I daren't even google chances of DS at 41. Fingers back in ears! I am back at work part time till the end of Feb, HATING it. now im on a bfp with MS I might ask my GP to sign me off, not sure how im going to manage working while feeling like this. 

ha ha at fiscal responsibility.


----------



## msarkozi

OMG Nato, congratulations!! :) I am sorry about the ms, but as annoying as it is, just think how it will be gone in the weeks to come. Mine hit me at 10 weeks and only lasted a couple of weeks, thank god!! Now I am back to feeling non pregnant again and making myself worry. I am booking another prenatal appt for next week with my doctor, but thinking of going in tomorrow to see the doctor that will be here just to make sure everything is ok!

Hope everyone had a good Christmas. We certainly did. Kash was so into it this year...it was so cute and funny to watch. He was spoilt big time! Of course after all the gifts were done, he dug out one from under the tree that is for his godmother, and said more and started opening it lol! 

It has been great being home with Kash all this time so far. He has started saying quite a few more words in this time, and he's just been amazing. He has gone back to sleeping at night, with the exception of last night. He has a cold right now, but is hopefully almost over it. My parents left this morning to go home as well; missing them already. 

Any big plans for New Year's? We are just going to order in supper and stay home. I am not up for going out, so I told Gord I would rather just have a quiet night at home watching movies or something.


----------



## VGibs

Happy New Years Ladies! I am very excited to start TTC again and the best part is that my hubby is quitting smoking!


----------



## Sparkly

Hellooo

Hope you all had lovely a Christmas and have a fab New Year

I had my first scan today, revealing TWINS......with heartbeats <3 <3

I'm amazed and excited, but taking it one day at a time

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj117/snipzychick/POAS%20Porn/DSCF9937_zpsf5b3033a.jpg

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj117/snipzychick/POAS%20Porn/DSCF9939_zpsc2ffe1ae.jpg


----------



## Round2

Hey Ladies,

Nato, look at you!! A flashy new ticker and everything. Deep breaths my dear. Your body has done this before and it will do it again. There's always a million reasons to worry, just try to sit back and trust your body (I know, easier said than done).

Hearty, I'm sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. What a terrible thing to go through. I can't even let my mind go there - I'm not sure how parents survive something like this. I hope the rest of your holiday improves and you get some relax time.

Vicky, I know how hard it is not to worry about every little thing. I drive my self crazy with paranoia sometimes too. My neice has a very rare genetic condition (only one other child in the world with the same condition) that has left her completely physically and mentallly handicapped. Ever since then I find my self searching for signs that there's something wrong with my kids. 

AFM, Christmas was crazy! We had 27 people for dinner, I had only 1.5 hours of sleep on Christmas eve. The day went by in a blur, I felt like I was hallucinating on some crazy drugs. The kids had a blast though, so it was all worth it.

Bryce cut his first tooth this week, hence the lack of sleep. The last few nights have been a bit better now that the tooth is through.

Just wanted to wish you all a happy and healthy New Year. What's everyone up to tonight? We going out for dinner and then to a kids NYE party put on by the city. Should hopefully be in bed by 10pm at the latest!!

Sparkly - just saw your post!! YAYAYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Twins!!! Wow!!! Congrats Gaynor. They'll either keep you young or make you old very quickly :haha:

I thought I'd have time to post while in Florida, but the days go by so quickly. Am reading as much as I can. When will I ever be able to be on B&B like I used to? When Delilah turns 18?

I'm sorry I posted about the neuroblastoma. I considered not posting it, but it shook me so hard, I needed to tell someone. I worry constantly about Delilah getting it. But it is very rare. Vicky I'm sure Hero is ok, but worth getting checked out for peace of mind.

Nato, will you do CVS again? I was terrified for Down's too. Try to enjoy the pregnancy as much as your stomach will allow. I know it's so hard though. 

Happy New Year everyone! For some of us 2012 was wonderful. For others it wasn't. I hope 2013 treats each and every one of us kindly. xo


----------



## hoping:)

I'm loving all of the pregnancy tickers in here:happydance:

Vicky- I really think Hero is just fine and still recovering from being sick but to put your mind at ease I would speak to her doctor about your concerns. It doesnt hurt to ask and who cares if he thinks you are crazy. As mothers I think it is mandatory to be a little crazy and neurotic about our little ones. Penny poops about twice a day. She also has a little pot belly.

Lucy- that little Ben of yours is just too cute. Im sure he could charm anyone with that smile of his. Im loving all of his new words! Penny is slowly adding to her vocabulary and of course has to say hi to everyone she sees. Sometimes she will stare people down and say hi until they smile or say hi back.:dohh:

Allie- Too bad you couldnt convince Alex to take a vacation and even worse that car needs repairs. 

Nato- I am in the process of becoming a gestation surrogate. The lab work is the last piece of my screening and then it is on to matching me with intended parents! I love your ticker:thumbup:. When is your first appointment/ultrasound? Does Eloise suspect somethings up? 

Mel- I agree, this Christmas was way more fun. Penny also tried opening presents that werent her own. We would catch her shaking presents too. Your night in sound very relaxing. We are going to our annual family New Years eve party that a friend of the family hosts every year. There will be tasty beverages, food and games. After that Im up for a movie night as well I think Penny got me sick! 

Well done for reaching the 2nd trimester! That was fast!

VGibs- Congrats on hopping on the TTC train.

Sparkly- I posted in your journal but Im just so amazed and happy for you!!! They will be the 1st set of Disco twins!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Round- Im glad you survived Christmas! I hope you get more sleep since the tooth has finally come through. Have fun at the kids NYE party!

AFM- Penny got her ears pierced this weekend. She was such a trooper even after they messed up one side and had to redo it I guess strawberry ice cream helps. She also spent some time shopping with me and making me chase her through clothes racks while she played peek-a-boo. Im not sure how she went from only two steps to practically running over night! Now all she wants to do is walk.


----------



## msarkozi

that is AMAZING Sparkly!!! so happy for you :hugs:

It certainly is a good feeling seeing all the pregnancy tickers in here again. I wish everyone happy and healthy pregnancies :)

Penny sounds so adorable! It's amazing how quickly they learn to move once they get going. I was asking Kash the other day if he could just go back to crawling again, as he is growing up way too fast! 

The weather is beautiful here today, so I took Kash for a nice walk around Town. There is a loop I always do...probably about 3-4 km long. It's quite the workout pulling 30lbs in a sleigh lol. 

Happy New Year's ladies :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Mel: Thanks for the good wishes! Glad youre feeling well, I bet Kash was adorable - such a handsome boy.

Sparkly - omfg!!! and heartbeats at 5+5 is amazing! sorry, again im out of the loop, did you have treatment? 

Rounders..27 people??? i don't think i even know 27 people. Does feel a bit easier so far but i have food poisoning now and feel i will win the being in bed early comp on NYE

Hearty - 

sorry gotta go weezie awake x


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!! Happy Hogmanay!!! :) 

I finally convinced Alex to go somewhere...we're having some marital troubles (details in my journal) and I really think we need a few days to unwind and connect. We're taking an Amtrak train to a waterpark resort at Wisconsin Dells. I'm pretty excited as it's a bucket list item of mine to take a train the USA. And we splurged on a fancy condo at the resort...lakeside with two bedrooms, two fireplaces (including one on the all seasons deck with a jacuzzi). We're only going for two nights but I think it's much needed. We leave on Wednesay at 2 am! :shock: I hope Alistair enjoys the waterpark. He loved swimming this summer so I imagine he will. Alex and I will have to take turns doing the 'scary' slides but that's okay. 

Anyways, 

Sparkly, I posted in your journal but once again, I'm so happy and excited for you!! :hugs

Mel, you pull Kash in a sled? I love it!! We're having a quiet NYE as well. We're making a nacho bar and watching Andersoon Cooper and Kathy Griffin like we do every year. How exciting haha. 

Hearty, it sounds like you're having in FL which is great! Are you getting lots of help with Delilah? 

Nato, I love the abrupt cut off to go get Eloise. I feel like a bad mom now because when Alistair wakes up I leave him for a bit to see if he'll go back to sleep! :haha: Unless he's really upset, of course.

Amber, Alistair also loves saying 'hi' and says it to strangers. I always feel bad for him when they ignore him and don't say it back haha!! 

Round, OMG 27 people?!?! One 1.5 hours of sleep?!?! Please tell me you're going to have a relaxing New Year's at least.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato the good sleeping didnt continue he woke up sat night early hrs and endd up in with us but I think he was a bit disorintated as it was our first night home. Then last night he woke himself up at about quater past 4 coughing poor thing he seems fine today and went down with no trouble so fingers crossed he'll sleep through. Sorry about the food posioning hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better.

Thanks amber. I love that penny stares people down till she gets a hi so cute.

Amanda Hope you are having an amazing time in florida how long are you away for.

Mel thats sounds lovely the weather has been horrid here today its done nothing but rain boo.

Round 27 people on hardly any sleep wow how did you cope. Hope you get some sleep.

Allie I read your journal but havent had a chance to respond yet I think the advice the other girls gave you was good and thats great you and Alex are getting away sounds lovely sure Alistair will love it.

Sparkly congratulations so happy for you disco twins :happydance:

Afm: I got a bfn today tested early as Ive been having spotting and cramping the last 2 days and no sign of af (which is due wed) its odd for me so wondered whether it was a sign when I was pregnant I had cramping and bleeding 5 days before I was due for 3 days and then spotting till 11 weeks. Im not surprised. Bring on jan.


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- Kashmir sure is giving you a work out!

Allie- jealous.com! Your two day get a way sounds perfect! I hope this trip helps you two reconnect. Have fun and take lots of pictures!!!

Lucy- I will keep my fingers crossed.

Happy New Year everyone!!! Lots of love to you and your families


----------



## LucyJ

Happy New Year Everyone wishing you all a happy and healthy 2013 :hugs:

We saw the new year in at home just us which was lovely just kissed my sleeping baby (cant believe hes still asleep with all the loud fireworks that have been going of since 9pm) and now off to bed. Night lovely ladies.


----------



## msarkozi

lol he certainly is! I pulled him on his little sleigh, which he is starting to get too big for already...we just got it last christmas!!

sorry about the bfn Luce :( 2013 is going to bring many good things though :)

sorry to hear of your troubles Allie, but the getaway sounds very nice! I bet it will a good little trip for you guys. 

It's almost bedtime for Kash, and then we are going to watch some more SOA....real exciting lol! I am doubting I will even be awake at midnight to ring in the New Year (I am so lame lol)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Happy new year girls, I hope 2013 brings many more disco babies.xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Im so ill, i am on day 3 of food poisoning and i have lost 5 pounds in 24 hours, i was up all night but today my sore boobs arent sore anymore and am convinced that the infection has killed the baby. Considering i have food poisoning, i dont even feel that nauseous either. I can't eat and am all dizzy and weak, I cant even face calling NHS Direct. 

feeling very emotional and pathetic. 

Hoping, i read your letter on your journal to catch up and there was a few things in it that got me emotional about your feelings about Penny. You'll be an amazing surrogate. 

Hearty, if i get that far, i will wait until my combined test before i decide about a cvs. Im expecting to need one but might try and get the new bloody test privately. 

cant type any more, feeling so awful


----------



## Round2

Nato, I'm sure your little bean is fine. You should get checked out to make sure you're not dehydrated, but I'm certain your little baby is holding on strong. You're not even 5 weeks, your symptoms should be coming and going. My symptoms were the least strong with Bryce than any of my other pregnancies.

Happy New Year Girls! I hope this is the best Disco year yet.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NATO you need to get to hospital chick, being that dehydrated is not good for you or baby! They'll prob want to get some iv fluids into you. Wish you better real soon.xx


----------



## VGibs

Nato - get your butt to a hospital. Food poisoning is bad enough without being pregnant and dehydrated added to the mix. Isn't the princess kicking about hospitals these days? Think of it as a "royal mission" to find her!


----------



## Allie84

Awww Nato, I agree with the others to get checked out if you're feeling so awfu, you poor thing!!! :hugs: I wouldn't worry about your bean...since you're so early on, doesn't the baby not rely on your body at this point as there's no placenta? My memory is kind of foggy but I seem to recall the baby acts pretty independently at first, which is why if you've drank alcohol or taking a prescription drug or something like that it won't have even affected the baby. I feel that would logically translate into the bean being separate from any infection you have at the moment? I don't know if I'm making any sense.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I agree with the other girls I am sure your little one is alright but you need to get checked out as you could be dehydrated.

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Happy New Year Ladies!!!!

Hearty dont feel bad about posting on the neuroblastoma. I should be able to read about a disease without automatically thinking Hero has it. This hypocondria (sp?) of mine is nothing new, when im really stressed or tired my mind always wanders to really dark places where i usually diagnose myself with some rare disease, and now im projecting this on to Hero. I sat over the weekend and really observed her, and realised i am overreacting. Im gonna give her another week before taking her to the doctor as i dont want to enable myself to be paranoid and to act on every fear. I will end up driving her crazy!

Nato honey, when i was about 6 weeks preggo with Hero i had a nasty chemical exposure in the lab. I was convinced that was it...After speaking to doc he said pretty much what Allie said. I would go to the hospital though for the dehydration, although you can also get over the counter electolytes cant you?

So we decided to ttc in a couple of months. Alex said that time is passing and we cant afford to wait anymore considering our history. He also thinks it will be good for me to not be so obsessed with Hero and her health. I cant say im looking forward to to it but who knows...maybe this time around everything will be easy haha!!!! Yeah right!


----------



## NatoPMT

I think Sassy was right, i should have gone to hospital. I didnt catch up on here until the evening and by then i think i had the dehydration under control - but when i woke up yesterday my eyes were sunken i was that low on water but as it was NYD in london I knew A&E would be a nightmare so I got some isotonic drinks and guzzled water and by the evening i think i was ok, but then saw sassy's post and googled it. There's talk of deformed limbs from low amniotic fluid and all sorts. Going to the dr tomorrow as i still feel ill and to try and get a scan and to find out if the baby is at risk. 

Vic, Luce and Allie, think you are prob right, although i know some infections can infect the baby but not sure at what stage. 

Rounders - the soreness is back a bit today you were right

Gibs, if i could afford Kate's hospital id be in there in a flash demanding a diamond studded goblet for my isotonic drinks. 

Vic - yeay!!! glad you've made a decision, I feel the same as you, im not looking forward to this next 8 months, but we are playing the long game here, the whole idea of being pregnant is quite frightening to me. Just don't think about anything. Just go ahead, with fingers in ears.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I think Vicky had low fluid and Hero is fine. What a stressful way to start a pregnancy! I really think all will be ok but you definitely need to speak to the doc. This is still so early that I feel like as long as you didn't ignore the dehydration, the baby will be ok. You replenished yourself. Don't forget, the baby is going to take all the extra reserves from you. You weren't dehydrated for that long. Think about all the malnourished women who have babies. Are you feeling any better now?


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I'm impressed you'll be trying again. After the stress of having a preemie, I'm not sure I could do it again. Maybe I'll change my mind but it's unlikely. Can't wait to follow your journey!


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- Kashmir:haha: Sorry I guess my ipad auto corrected.

Nato- I hope you are feeling better! I think the other girls are right and your illness should not impact baby at this point but it is still hard not to worry. Thats what we all do best:dohh:

Vicky- another Disco TTCer:happydance:


I hope everyone had a wonderful start to the New Year! What did you guys choose for your NY resolutions?


----------



## NatoPMT

Yeah I know, im not too stressed

it seems that dehydration reduces fluid so in early pregnancy the baby might stick to the wall of the uterus instead of floating free during cell division and cause deformations. i really dont know how likely that is, even with my sunken eyes, but i do need to ask the dr about it. Ive read of people mcing a week or so after dehydration too, but there's nothing i can do except carry on like all is well

hoping, no resolutions as such, but just want to have a healthy pregnancy. I quit smoking the day i found out which has been really easy, haven't had a drink or paracetamol since, bit annoying that my vitamins wont be absorbed while im ill so taking even more folic just in case. Just want to have a healthy baby in 35 weeks time.

do you have any?


----------



## Dazed

Nato - STOP GOOGLING!


----------



## NatoPMT

well that's not going to happen!! I'm ok, not stressing out or anything and at least i know what to ask the dr about.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Happy New Year girls! Hope everyone has a fantastic one! 

Nato, big congratulations again and I agree about going to see the Doctors if you've been that poorly. Hearty is spot on, saying that the baby is taking all of your reserves, which is probably why you feel so crap. Think of all of the women who have really shocking MS too, like that thing Kate Middleton has. They can be sick for weeks and the bubas are fine. 

I'll also be joining Vicky, Vgibs and Lucy on the ttc madness again. We are going to try for no 2. Charlotte is turning 1 on the 14th. Christ knows how I'll manage if I do get lucky, that child has me on my knees most days :haha: She's into absolutely everything and has boundless energy!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hoping, I should add that I think what you're going to do with the surrogacy is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## NatoPMT

Some lovely news, whyme has had a little girl today, she's got lots of hair and is very very cute - she's named her Ruby-Rose. 

Sugar, women with HG are often hospitalised, like Kate. Yeay at ttc2. Here's hoping it happens very quickly for you. I hear what youre saying about Charlotte, the idea of a) being pregnant and b) looking after 2 of them is pretty daunting.


----------



## Sugarlove2

That's great news and what a lovely name. 

Nato, did you start smoking again after having Eloise? I managed to stay off them for months when I fell preggers, but have had had lapses the last few months. New years resolution is to quit again totally, for good this time.

Have you made an appt with the Doc Nato?


----------



## msarkozi

wow, so glad to hear of Vicki and Sugar joining the ttc'ing :) 

lol hoping! I thought it was auto correct :) 

glad you are feeling better Nato! I am sure the little bubs is doing good and hanging on there for you. 

No NY Resolutions for myself...just have a healthy pregnancy, and then to lose my weight quicker then last time! Gord and I picked out a wedding ring in November, and so the plan is to get married in 2014...so I would love to be a skinny b-iotch by then lol! and no I don't have my ring yet.....gotta wait for the day that he actually proposes


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- you are the Google queen... there is no stopping you! so I'm not even going to try but at least you are trying not to stress. A healthy baby is a terrific NY resolution. I had that same one in 2011 and it was probably the only resolution I've kept in my entire life! This year it is simple: positive attitude. 

Congrats to Whyme:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sugar- Yay!!! another Disco TTCer:happydance: My LO is the same! I wish I had half of their energy!

Mel- good focus for the New Year! 2014 sounds like a good time to get married! It will be so awesome to have you two little ones there

Lots of exciting news!!!

Penny FINALLY got her 3rd tooth!:happydance: Yes, that&#8217;s right, 14 months old and only has 3 teeth:dohh:. All three are on the bottom. 

We have been cleared to be matched!!!:happydance: The counselors are now busy trying to find a good selection of intended parents for us. Crazy!!! Hopefully I will have a list and profiles to view within the next week.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hoping, that's so exciting! How quickly can you get started when you get matched? 

Charlotte has 6 teeth. She got pretty much 4 on the top at about the same time, which was fun :haha:I think she's cutting her molars at the moment, as she's been really ratty over xmas, drooling like I've never seen before and poking her mouth all the time. They are meant to be really painful to come through.

Mel, that sounds like a great resolution to have a healthy pregnancy. I'm still trying to lose baby weight and started on a diet today. My underactive thyroid isn't helping, but I'm hoping that my increased dose of thyroxine will help shift some tub. That, and stopping eating sweets and takeways!


----------



## vickyd

My NY resolution was to quit smoking so that ill be nicotine free in a couple of months, but really im just bumming fags from everyone and just now i had a cigar cause thats all that Alex smokes..HOW PATHETIC AM I????????????????????????

I still also have 10pounds of baby fat to shed which i doubt will happen if i manage to lay off the smoking....Oh the joys of ttc.....


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- meds for IVF could happen within a couple weeks of being matched or it could take a few months depending on if the parents already have sperm/egg donors ready to go or if it is a fresh/frozen cycle. This is all brand new territory for me and every experience is different... hopefully everything will be quick and smooth for us!

4 at once sounds rough! We still have a long way to go with Penny:wacko:

Sticking to healthy eating will be so much easier now that the holidays and their temptations are gone. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping that's fantastic news!!! You are going to change lives, as well as creating one, something so special is about to happen. I've been a bit emotional since my bfp as it is, i need to be careful how much i think about this! 

Do you select a couple and they select you at the same time? 

I dont think you need to resolve to have a positive attitude do you? you dont seem the negative type to me, but you can never have too much positivity. 

am amused at penny's 3rd tooth coming through - bless her little gums. 

Mel: Getting married was the best motivator i have ever had for losing weight. Apart from the break up diet and salmonella, getting married was the best diet I have been on. Haha at no proposal but ring shopping. I remember you saying you'd struggled with weight loss after kash, its bloody hard work. 

Sugar - same thing, few lapses led to eventually starting again - i was only smoking 6 to 8 a day but every time I tried to stop again i just messed up again. I found it hard quitting last time i was pregnant, but this time has been really easy, possibly cos i have been at relative's houses and then ill. Did you find it easy to quit last time? 

Just going into the surgery on a walk in app in the morning.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> My NY resolution was to quit smoking so that ill be nicotine free in a couple of months, but really im just bumming fags from everyone and just now i had a cigar cause thats all that Alex smokes..HOW PATHETIC AM I????????????????????????

ahh, the old if you dont buy them it doesn't count trick

i once gave up, then smoked 20 cigars in 1 night and spent the next day violently throwing up from nicotine poisoning - careful, those cigars are evil


----------



## Sugarlove2

Ha ha at smoking a cigar Vicky :haha: Maybe the solution is to do it gradually for you! I've just made Mal throw out the box of 10 I'd been dipping into over the last few weeks. I'm bloody sick of quitting and restarting again. I just can't get rid of the cravings. I gave up for 15 months this time and still managed to cave in after a few drinks on a rare night out.

Hoping, fingers crossed it all happens quickly for you!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky and Sugar yay to ttc no 2 welcome to the craziness! Ive been kidding myself about ntnp so steve and have decided we are officialy trying this month I think its easier that way and Ive been scared about trying again for many reasons including how I'll cope being pregnant with benjamin to run after as now hes walking hes even busier than before :dohh:, what if things arent easy and we going through what we did before having Benjamin. So I am now adopting Natos suggestion to vicky and sticking fingers in ear la la la la.

Nato Im glad your not stressing and off to see the drs. Hope you feel better.

Hearty never say never maybe in further down the road you may want to try again.

Thats fantastic news about whyme so happy for her.

Hoping I havent really made any but I want to pursue my photography steve bought me an external flash for my camara so Im going to look for a course. We are looking to move to a bigger place and I plan to set myself up as a childminder probably once we've had number 2 if it doesnt take to long but that is dependent on finding a bigger place with a downstairs toilet as thats one of the requirements.

Yay to have the go ahead to be matched so excited for you.

Im still spotting with no sign of af all very weird its due tomorrow. Benjamins sleeping is still not great he keeps waking in the early hours of the morning but not sure why hes been coming in with us, last night I put him back into his bed and he slept till half 7 fingers crossed he'll sleep through. I took him to the park for a good run around and then he walked holding my hand and holding on to the buggy to the shops its about 500 meters it was so sweet. Posted some pics on fb of christmas and new years day.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Does John smoke Nato? Mal doesn't, so I can't even use that as an excuse :haha: I found it really easy to quit last time. I managed to quit about 6 weeks before my BFP, and then didn't fancy cigs at all when preggers. The strange thing was, that as soon as I gave birth, I started to really crave them again. I also need to knock the red wine right down too. Have been quaffing far too much over chrimbo.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy, maybe test again tomorrow if AF doesn't come. There may be a BFP waiting in the post for you! :thumbup: Childminding sounds like a fab idea. I bloody hate my job and having to leave Charlotte. Only gone back 2.5 days a week and have already requested to cut to 2 days. Will have a look at your pics on fb


----------



## vickyd

Luce Hero is still sleeping bad too....She wakes up around 3am and if i dont bring her to my bed she goes bloody mental....I try multiple times to put her back in her cot but as soon i put her in she wakes up screaming again. I dont mind co-sleeping in the weekend but during the week I need my sleep ffs!!

I just ate a big back of doritos....NY resolutions are so not my thing. Oh and i sent Alex to buy me fags while hes out walking Popi...LOSER

Hoping you're so fucking amazing


----------



## hoping:)

NATO- yep, we pick a couple that we like and then they review our profile and decide if they like us too. The next step is a face to face meeting. I'm anxious and excited! I've missed being pregnant but don't want another baby and like you said, I have the chance to change someone's life! How incredible?! 

I've always been a silver lining kind of person and try to have a positive attitude but I still slip up. I'm trying to improve so that I can be the best version of myself for my family:thumbup:

Lucy- spotting is so annoying! Yay for officially TTC. I loved the pictures you posted on FB.

Vicky- the lack of sleep is no good and probably makes it harder trying to quit. I'm a monster if I have no sleep!

Good luck to all of you who are trying to quit smoking!


----------



## msarkozi

lmao Vick...you are not a loser!

That is so amazing hoping! You are such a wonderful person for doing what you are doing :hugs:

Luce, I really hope it's a bfp hiding on you there! What a great way it would be to start the New Year :)

Nato, I did struggle after Kash...I've always been heavy set to begin with, but to be honest, I really didn't try hard to lose weight either. Once I got diagnosed with hypothyroidism, I started blaming that and gave up. But then one day I decided to try the Visalus diet, and it helped me tremendously! I think that is going to be my answer again...I am still currently on it, but not following it as a diet. So far, I am not even at the starting weight when I got pregnant with Kash, so I am proud of myself for that. I've only gained 7-8 pounds so far, thank god!

Good luck to everyone quitting smoking! I am not a smoker, but Gord is...he has been trying to quit, and our house has seen some fights over it lol!

Oh, and the ring shopping.....he kept telling me he wanted something huge for me, and I kept telling him no that I don't want that.....so it was best that he let me pick out the ring...this way, I got what I wanted...I actually almost cried after we picked it out, as it was definitely the one! It is a canadian diamond, and has a princess cut in the middle, with small diamonds going down each side...under the center diamond, it has a gap, and there are two small diamonds facing the sides there too...it's beautiful! I would post a picture, but they don't have it on their online webpage...just an in store one :(


----------



## Round2

Awe, I'm so excited for all you girls TTC #2. I'm finding motherhood so much more enjoyable the second time around. You're definately more tired (if you can believe it)..but you have a better perspective of time and can appreciate how fast it all goes by.

Hoping, I think it's amazing what you are doing. I'd love to do something like that, but it just wouldn't be a good idea for my family or my body. It's a nice way to give back, I love that you can help out someone who has gone through fertility issues.

Lucy, sounds promising. I hope it turns into a BFP for you.

For those of you not sleeping....I feel your pain! Bryce went to bed at 8pm and was up at 11pm, 1am, 2:30am, 3:30, 4:30, 6am and then for good at 7:30. Maddy doesn't go back to school till next week so I'm home alone with them and sooo sleep deprived it's not even funny. I took them to a museum today and now I feel like I've been run over by a train!!


----------



## vickyd

Mel do you guys have a date set for the wedding? I lost my engagement ring..well i didnt really lose it but as it was too big i gave it to be tightened at the store which Alex bought it from and they closed shop and took all the merchendise and disapeared off theface of the earth lol!!!! We never bothered having it replaced as i dont wear jewlery (not even my wedding band) and we just thought it a waste of money. We are very romantic that way!

I really wanna start a proper diet...Why am i so lacking in discipline? Definately if and when i get preggo i will try to gain the minimum of weight. I was hard enough shedding it last time and i still havent got back to my normal weight....


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, i see youre watching OBEM, i started and had to turn it off, i started feeling dizzy and sick at the thought of being in labour again. fingers in ears la la la im watching Queen Victoria's Children on BBC2 instead

John has never smoked. Its been a cause of contention between us and he was constantly sniffing around to see if he can smell cigs on me. He actually thinks i gave up 3 months ago, not 2 weeks ago. I did tell him to stop being my dad and i did tell myself to stop behaving like a teenager. 

Vic you are taunting me with your fag and dorito buying. Parading your corn chips around and flashing your cigars. You are like me when i am more fun. 

Hoping, thats so sweet that you are nervous, that kinda shows how much you're doing it for the right reasons. And i agree that life is a work in progress, you can never stop being something better. 

Luce - sing it with me la la la. Great news youre actually going to start trying. Do you put Ben in the bed with you when he wakes up? I try and settle weezie in her room but if she starts crying i bring her in with me and she always goes straight back to sleep then. As long as everyone sleeps i dont care where they are. Loved the pics of Ben at Christmas, he's such a sweetie

Mel - wow youre doing so well!! I think having a 'reason' doesnt help your esteem when you dont feel yourself at that weight, so really glad youve found a workable way of eating. The ring sounds amazing! 

Round, hope you get some sleep soon, that's a lot of not sleeping Bryce is doing there. Boys dont seem to be as good at kipping just from what my friends are saying. Can you pack Maddy off for a day out play date with her pal's family to get a nap during the day or are you just going to ride it out?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato, the only reason I can happily watch OBEM is because I aint up the duff! :haha: Must admit, it does bring back some horrible memories of being in mortal agony!

I'm surprised Eloise hasn't told on you about the fags!

Mel, your ring sounds gorgeous! Post a pic as soon as you can, I love looking at rings. Am off to google the Visalus diet!

One of my worries (and I've got many) if I manage to get preggers again, is having a baba that doesn't sleep. Generally, we've been very lucky with Charlotte, although she went through a bit of a rubbish phase of waking up for the day at a silly hour. She now kips through till 8. I'm bound to have a kid that doesn't sleep next time. I couldn't get that lucky again, and this time will have a toddler to deal with too! Eeek!


----------



## VGibs

mel - I own stock in Canadian Diamonds so I say...the bigger the better! LOL Just kidding!

Luce - I am due tomorrow too...weird! I know AF is on the way because I am a moody crampy horrible mess! 

My Ian is officially quitting smoking on January 9th. I am going to cut out the drinking so we both are quitting something. I am kind of nervous because I have a few tall cans of Strongbow to relax...so I have to learn some new relaxation techniques. :S


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky its rough last night was the first night I managed to get him back into his cot without him waking & screaming the place down. Hes becoming in with us which one night now and then I can cope with but night after night is hard going especially as he such a wriggler.

Nato yeah I bring him in with us I try to settle him but it never works so I give up and bring him in to our bed unfortunately I never sleep that well but its better than standing up walking with him. Hes such a wriggler even when hes asleep he moves alot & he likes to lie horizontily (sp?) or across my neck. Steve normally gets kicked and I did wake up once to find him sat on my head which was a little odd he had woken up and decided to sit on me. Hes also rolled out of bed which scared the life out of me especially as he'd gone to sleep in between us he must of crawled over me then rolled out or was trying to climb out we're not sure which thankfull he was ok. Thank you he is a cutie.

I really dont think it'll be a bfp but if AF doesnt show its self I'll test again.

Mel the ring sounds beautiful. Steve and I choose are ring together he propsed to me when we were on a weekend away in dec 2007 then we went ring shoppping together in Hatton Garden in jan 2008,he didnt feel confident choosing a ring for me which to be fair I dont blame him as the ring I got was the opposite of what I thought Id get but I absoutly love it, and got married in the aug 08.

Sugar we are just about surviving finiancial with me not working but its tough especially as steve self employed there are no p/t teaching position and I dont want to go back full time so figured why not using my teaching skills etc to be a childminder it means I can stay at home with my baby and earn money seemed like a perfect soloution. My parents said they would help me set it up apparatenly my dad has plans for me which ends up with me renting a premise, employing staff and running my own nursery!!

Thanks hoping I cant believe how much he has changed since we went away. Walking has really turned him into a toddler.


----------



## msarkozi

lol Gibs! The ring is almost 2 carats in total weight :)

No wedding date set....I think it will be a fall wedding though in 2014. 

It almost seems to be a stage with them all sleeping horribly lately. I hope it gets better for you guys! I am thankful Kash finally started sleeping all night again. I kept thinking too that how the heck will I deal with 2 of them being up at night?! Gord is going to get his butt kicked out of bed I think lol!


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- your ring sounds amazing! You have to definitely post pictures when you get it. I was the same and did not want anything huge knowing me I would have lost it!:dohh: It sounds like you are off to a great start weight-wise with this pregnancy:thumbup:

Round- I know the run over by a train feeling but it must be so much harder with 2. Hopefully they are making it up to you with lots of smiles, giggles and hugs. Does Maddy help out with Bryce? I still giggle when I think of her trying to breast feed him:haha:

Vicky- you are too funny! I would have been sick with worry if I lost/had my engagement ring stolen. That is so crazy they just closed up shop never to be seen again!

Nato- very sneaky! How have you managed to go 3 months without him finding out? I am a terrible liar and would have let something slip by now. 

Im the same and let Penny sleep with us if she wakes up early. It soothes her and I dont mind the extra cuddles.

Sugar- I love watching that show and anything relating to pregnancy/babies really. Ive been known to waste an hour watching Teen Mom or 16 and Pregnant.:dohh: If I had see those shows growing up I would have been terrified to have sex as a teen maybe I will record some so I can scare Penny into being celibate during her teen years:haha:

Lucy- a childminder sounds perfect since you get to stay home and make $. Your parents are awesome! It is so nice of them to want to help you out and it sounds like it would be something you would really enjoy and be good at. 


Tim was a big smoker when I met him. After our 1st loss I pretty much demanded that he quit. He went cold turkey and was a complete monster for 3 days. He still smokes the occasional cigarette if he is with my dad but its rare. I read that cigarette addiction is often compared to a Heroine addiction. I smoked for a year out of high school. I'm not sure why... I guess I thought it looked cool:dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

not sure if any of you ever follow the World Jr Hockey at all or not, but in about 4 more hours, I am hoping Team Canada eliminates Team USA (sorry my fellow American friends) :) It is killing me with this time change from here to Russia, as all the games are in the middle of the night!! We always love watching the Jr's at Christmas time, but it is impossible to watch it in the middle of the night......

Gord is taking the Champix to quit....this is his 3rd time with it I believe. It helps him, but then all of a sudden he decides to stop taking it so he can have some drinks, and starts smoking again and not taking the pill anymore. He says he is going to start again soon. 

Some of you probably seen on my facebook tonight, but Gord asked Kash to say boss and he did. So then he asked Kash who the boss is, and he said mom mom!! lol!!! that's my boy :)


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Girls Im so happy :happydance: Benjamin slept right through the night :happydance:

I guess all the walking yesterday must of helped but he also has his appittie back so maybe that helped or its just one of those things whatever the reason lets hope it continues.


----------



## Round2

Lucy, that's great news!!

Sorry Mel, but it wasn't worth staying up to watch! We watch the World Jr's every year too....so sad!!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Just dropping in to say hello and happy new year to everyone! Congrats Mel on your pregnancy!

I think I am the only one not TTCing or pregnant for 2nd time now it feels! Everyone keeps asking when I am having another one and I just think it's mad as Luca's not even 2 yet!

I had a set back a couple of months ago and ended up going to the doctor absolutely hysterical because I couldn't handle everything and I have been rushed through the mental health team and now attending counseling for delayed/untreated Post Natal Depression. I've had a couple of sessions and have found them helpful and I start CBT (cognitive behavioural therapy) in a few weeks time to hopefully help me handle things. Doctor just says I overload myself with everything - I work full time but it's shifts so I often have all day with Luca then working at night which is exhausting, I have a job with lots of responsibilities and I just never get any time to myself really and it's just taking it's toll now. I am really trying to avoid anti-depressants but they're quite insistent that I go on them should I not feel lots better in a month or so.

There are so many issues surrounding breastfeeding guilt and trauma following my surgery when Luca was a few months old that I need to come to terms with before I can even consider another child.

Still, lots to look forward to this year as we've decided moving is too expensive when we don't actually need another bedroom given we're not going to TTC until luca is school age so we're getting an extension so we can have a big kitchen/diner/family room which should really help us as we're so cramped in our house at the moment!


----------



## msarkozi

Round, I heard that the game was not worth watching last night and that the better team won! Canada seems to find a way to blow it every time in the last few years! Hopefully next year!

Cesca - so sorry that you have to go through all that! :hugs: I hope the therapy helps you. It does sound like you are quite busy and need some time to relax. It's a hard thing too because everyone always ends up asking when you are getting pregnant again, not thinking about the reasons a person is choosing to wait or not have another. We always assume we are asking innocent questions, but they can end up hurting the person instead! Keep us updated on how you are doing......we care about you too! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- Nope. I dont think we have ever watched sports on TV unless its the Super Bowl but I mainly go for the party and to stuff my face with yummy game food:haha:. What is Champix? Well done Kash! What a smart little boy you have. He already knows his momma runs the house. 

Lucy- Yay Ben!:happydance: Before becoming a parent I never thought I would get so excited about the little things like getting to sleep a full night or Penny going down for a successful nap.:haha: 

Cesca- its sounds like you have had a rough time but Im glad you are seeing someone and it is helping. It does sound like you have taken a lot on. I hope you are able to start taking time for yourself. School age sounds like a good time to start TTC. We are 100% certain on only having Penny but maybe we will feel differently when she is in school. Have fun adding the extension to your house!


----------



## hoping:)

Holy crap... there are 3 couple's profiles waiting for me to review:shock::wacko: AND they want me to let them know what I think in a few days! I'm excited and just dying to read the profiles but nervous all at the same time. This is the beginning!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Wow hoping that amazing :happydance:

Cesca its lovely to see you and thats good your getting the support you need. We're always here if you need anything. Thats exicting about your house extenstion hope it all goes smoothly.

Well girls I know nothing about my body :haha: I took sugars advice and tested again as no sign of af and I havent felt like I normally doin the build up to my period so tested sure it would be neg but nope it was pos I got a :bfp: today Im still in a bit of shock if Im honest I hadnt mentally prepared myself for being pregnant this month but excitied too. :happydance:


----------



## Round2

LUCY!! OMG!!! Congrats!!!

Good thing I have absolutely no interest in sex....I think this BFP stuff is catchy!!


----------



## msarkozi

LUCE!!!!! wow, congrats girl!!!! that made me smile big time seeing that flashing before I even read it!!! awesome :hugs: here is to a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Hoping - that is awesome! good luck reviewing the couples :)

Champix is that pill for quitting smoking. I think it the US it is called Chantix or something like that? It has helped a lot of people I know to quit smoking, but it isn't effective for everyone. And it makes a person moody as well. 

So I took Kash to see the doctor this morning, and the poor guy has Impetigo! He has been battling a cold for a couple weeks and we are finally starting to see a little improvement, but all of a sudden the other day he broke out with some spots around his nose and a couple odd ones on his face. So took him in, and it is an infection. Hopefully the antibiotic works quickly and he can get rid of this infection! The doctor said that his cold turned into a sinus infection (I knew I should have trusted my instinct last week), and then the staph bacteria got to him causing the impetigo. Thankfully it's only contagious by the blisters breaking open and someone with an open wound touching the fluid....so he is still at daycare.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lucy OMG I can't believe your pregnant too, ahhhh I love all the excitement over here.xx


----------



## Sugarlove2

Omg Lucy that's amazing news! BFPs are coming out left, right and centre now! Post a pic plse. :happydance:

Cesca sorry to hear you've not been feeling well recently. I've had 2 lots of cbt for panic attacks a few yrs ago and it's really helpful. Are you going to get any counselling too? Maybe that would help to deal with the traumatic birth etc.

I'm cd 7 now and wondering if I can muster up enough energy to BD next week. At this rate, it may take some time. :haha:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hoping that's great news about the profiles! Hope you find the perfect match for you!

Cesca, I've just reread your post and see you have started counselling. I'm reading and typing this in the bath :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Holy cow!!! LUCY YOU ARE PREGGO:happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't believe the surge of new Disco babies lately! My guess is Allie is next after her romantic, water park gettaway!


I keep calling Tim every 30 minutes because I am so excited:D. I already really like one of the couples. Their story touched me and the way the husband described the wife reminds me a little of my mother. Tim and I are going to read the profiles together tonight... he knows I'm excited about one of them but thinks I shouldn't get overly excited since it is the 1st batch. We will see! 

I did have to laugh because all the couples are Asian... I guess maybe they think I am Asian as well:dohh:


----------



## NatoPMT

Mel, I know a few people who have stopped with Champix but who have had noticeable emotional side effects, defo keep an eye on that

Cesca, that sounds really rough, well done for getting yourself to the dr and getting the right support. Your working hours do sound very hardcore, but it does seem a bit counter productive to medicate so you can continue to exist in a situation thats causing you issue, but they are helping with the counselling which is the important thing - you might feel initially much better because the weight is now shared or it might take some time but 

i suspect the courses are quite short, they cant afford to do long courses of counselling, although im sure they think its the combination of therapy and meds that would work best for you - i don't know enough about the meds to comment. CBT is a good immediate starting point though. Were you talking about it before it all came to a head? Dont forget we are here to listen too...

Lucy - OMG!!! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

bloody hell, its all happening here isnt it. I need to dust my vuvuzela off and start making some noise. 

(haha at lengthwise lying, eloise does that too, am often fending off kicks to the temple and her flopping down on my head - and yeay at sleeping through the night, maybe he knew you needed your sleep!!) 

Hoping, how exciting!!! i assume that its all confidential, and i am dying to know everything. Im gonna have to cross my legs, this is all too much. 

Sugar - yoooooou next <fingerpointing>

Rounders - loving the fb pics!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls Im still in shock a little I made steve check the test to confirm it was indeed positive and I wasnt seeing things :haha: 

Sugar as requested some pics two of my bfp one taken with the flash on one taken without it and two pics of my gorgeous little boy who I got weighed today and his 19lb 12oz bless him.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0313.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0316.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 9









CSC_0082.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7









CSC_0161.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol Lucy Zach weighs 20lb 10ozs at only 7 months! He's on 9-12 months already!

Fab lines!

Afm we're due to move into our new house this weekend, every single part of the house is brand new and all I want to do is run away and never see my husband again, I need a bitch slap!


----------



## msarkozi

you are definitely not seeing things!!!! that is one great looking stick there lol!!! :hugs: love the pictures of Benjamin, especially the walking one lol


----------



## msarkozi

Sass, do you have PPD at all? is there anything we can do to help make you feel better? :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Lucy, that's a beauty BFP. I love POAS porn. Ben is adorable, wait till he hears the big news.

Sassy, sorry to hear things are rough with your hubby. I hope whatever happens with you guys is for the best.

Cesca, sorry to hear about the PPD issues. My hubby is experimenting with some of the anti-anxiety drugs now. They're not fun but his doctor is confident they should do some good eventually.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Oooh they are fine looking lines Lucy! How did Steve react?

Jesus Christ Sassy, what are you feeding Zach on? :haha: Charlotte is 1 on the 14th and she weighs 20lb 13. Why do you never want to see your hubby again?

Nato, did you make it to the docs today? You never told us what happened when you told John you were with child again? I love hearing other people's reactions!

Rounders, what meds is your hubby taking for the anxiety? I still take my low dose of citalopram. Seems to keep the panic at bay!


----------



## Round2

Sugarlove2 said:


> Rounders, what meds is your hubby taking for the anxiety? I still take my low dose of citalopram. Seems to keep the panic at bay!

He just started taking Zoloft, but he's finding the drugs are making him feel worse. We know it's common to feel worse before you feel better, but it's been pretty rough. His doc also gave him ativan till the zoloft kicks in, but it's not doing much right now. It's been a very stressfull few weeks around here.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Zach only had milk, he's allergic to nearly everything! He's just massive!

I'm just unhappy, it's nothing new!


----------



## Sparkly

OMG Lucy :wohoo: :yipee: congrats sweetie lovely double pink lines :D


----------



## NatoPMT

cor great lines!!! do you know what dpo you are?

Sassy, poor you. Do you want a bitch slap or a hug? I can do either. We are here though if you want to talk x

Sugar, Im on it with CBB too. 

Stupid drs was a nightmare - there was a 3 hour wait and i had to go to work. I got an appointment booked for the 17th, alternatively, because they are so busy I would have to go in at 8.30am every day until i got an emergency appointment. Gonna get my referral to UCH and go and get an early scan at the EPU straight away. By then I will be 7 weeks so would be a good time to get one. 

What happened when i did the test...i only did the test cos we were going away and i didnt want to be thinking about it on christmas day boxing day when af was due. I just got a tesco test and casually mentioned it to john, and left the test on the side while we packed. I picked it up and started laughing saying there was a ripple in the plastic window making it look like there was a faint line. John snatched it off me and we grabbed it back and forth while holding it up to the window, saying 'there is, there's a bloody line'

I then walked to 4 chemists to get a FRER which had a proper line. 

Lucys turn to answer that!!!

sorry to hear there's so much anxiety / depression - hope the meds work well rounders. 

Sugar did you take them during pregnancy?


----------



## LucyJ

Steves really happy although I didnt tell him the best way I had my b12 injection so he picked us up from the drs after I'd had it I got into the car & went I need to tell you something I'm pregnant just blurted it out :haha: bless him he thought something awful had happened. Hes really exicted and is already looking after me.

Oh my god sassy you've got a chunky monkey there. Im sorry things arent good at the mo do you think moving into the house and being in your own space may help. Have you talked to danny about how you feel? Here if you need to talk.


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry Nato didnt see your post.

I think I'm about 13 dpo well I knew I had a frer upstairs and thought well no sign of af & I didnt feel like it was on way so decided this afternoon that I would test left benjamin playing downstairs while I did the test. I left it on the bathroom floor while I did some banking on the computer went back to check the test 100% convinced it would be neg I had to take a double look I could see the line before I picked the test of the floor. Then I walked round the room shakey like a leaf went down to call steve to find hed left his phone at home :dohh: and my mum is in finland with my dad chasing the northern lights :dohh: I did consider whether this counted as an emergency so I could call her but decided it didn't. Im calmer now but feel rough Ive been very tired slightly nausous and feeling faint but put that down to my injection being due guess it wasnt.

My crazy hubby is now dancing round the living room singing we're having a baby think hes happy :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

I love the DH reaction stories!

Lucy- your lines are awesome! No need to squint... they are blaringly obvious!!!

Sassy- Penny weighs about the same at a year old! How exciting you will be moving into your new house! Whatever is going on with DH I hope it is resolved soon... we are all here if you need to rant. 

Round- I hope things get better soon for your hubby

Nato- thats crap! I can't believe you waited around for 3 hours and didnt get seen. 7 weeks will probably be better any way when you will for sure see your little bean's heart beat thumping away. 

Yep, sadly confidential. I so badly want to spill my guts.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato, I can't believe you have to wait that long for an appt! Are you feeling better now? The referral for a scan sounds like a good plan! Bet John is over the moon!

Yes I took a low dose of meds whilst preggers. Like Cesca, I got referred to the mental health team about 7 years ago, when I was incapacitated with panic attacks and off work for 6 months. I tried to stop them when I got my BFP, but the anxiety started up again, so I was advised to stay on them at a low dose. I think I'll always be on them tbh. This dose just keeps me nicely ticking along.

All these stories of telling hubbies is making me tear up!

Round, hope your hubby starts feeling better soon. When I got prescribed antid's, it took me ages to start them as I was so scared. I also found my anxiety rocketed and I had to swop to a different one in the end. Must be very hard on you too with having 2 little ones to worry about as well as your hubby.

Sassy, sorry to hear you're having problems with your hubby.


----------



## VGibs

LUCE!!!!!!!!!!! Thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw that news and went tearing to the bathroom thinking for sure because you got your BFP that maybe I had one too! I'm due today but have no spotting or anything so I was hoping...BFN :( Oh well...on to next month I guess.


----------



## msarkozi

lol, love the DH reaction stories! those are awesome :)

Gibs, until the witch shows, don't give up!


----------



## LucyJ

V dont give up hun you never know I had a bfn a couple days ago so untill she shows your not out.


----------



## VGibs

Well fingers crossed but I am not gonna get my hopes up. I have way too many AF symptoms. lol


----------



## prgirl_cesca

NatoPMT said:


> i suspect the courses are quite short, they cant afford to do long courses of counselling, although im sure they think its the combination of therapy and meds that would work best for you - i don't know enough about the meds to comment. CBT is a good immediate starting point though. Were you talking about it before it all came to a head? Dont forget we are here to listen too...

I knew something was up, I knew something was up from day one when I just didn't bond with him like I thought I would, didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. I think a lot of it is my failure to breastfeed him and the guilt I feel because I let him down, and the surgery that followed to repair my broken boobs after getting the abscesses was so traumatic I feel like it was my punishment for failing to feed him. I know that's silly, but it's how I feel. And it's just got to a point now where he's grown up to be a fussy eater because of his reflux and intolerance (food still = pain to him) I get hysterical when he doesn't eat because once again I feel like I am failing to give him adequate diet. Then I have major control issues and I am fine in the week when I am working as I am good at my job, and Luca and I have our routines of toddler groups and playdates then I go to work etc, then at the weekends it all falls apart because then I have to think of my husband, other family etc and it just makes me so anxious and most sunday nights I am in tears from an argument. Having Luca has almost destroyed my marriage - we argue all the time (although since I got myself to Drs and they've referred me to counselling things have got better as he's taking it seriously that I'm unwell as opposed to just thinking I am a bitch) and things have been very tough on that front.

I suppose I haven't really spoken about it to anyone because I shouldn't find it tough, I shouldn't sometimes find it hard to bond with my son, because we wanted him so much and went through so much to get him - it's wrong for me to hate being a parent so much most of the time. I think of all the people desperately trying to have babies and I feel so bad for them as I bet they'd be a better parent than I would.... 

Anyway, on that depressing note I am going to counteract it all by saying CONGRATULATIONS LUCY!!!! AMAZING NEWS!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Cesca! I just wish I could give you a real hug right now. I wanted to cry for you reading that. You are not a failure sweetie, and it will get better...you just need to take things one at a time, and slowly. Thank You so much for sharing your feelings with us, as I am sure that was hard to do. We are always going to be here to listen, so PLEASE come talk to us whenever you need to!! 

Try to remember that not everyone can breastfeed (I couldn't either), and you are not a failure because of that. Also, there are times that all of us wish we could have a break from being a parent. It's a natural feeling. 

Just keep smiling, because you are beautiful and that little boy needs you. He loves you very much and he doesn't think you are a failure at all! Your marriage is going to get better...just take it slow!

big :hugs: xoxoxo


----------



## NatoPMT

prgirl_cesca said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> i suspect the courses are quite short, they cant afford to do long courses of counselling, although im sure they think its the combination of therapy and meds that would work best for you - i don't know enough about the meds to comment. CBT is a good immediate starting point though. Were you talking about it before it all came to a head? Dont forget we are here to listen too...
> 
> I knew something was up, I knew something was up from day one when I just didn't bond with him like I thought I would, didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. I think a lot of it is my failure to breastfeed him and the guilt I feel because I let him down, and the surgery that followed to repair my broken boobs after getting the abscesses was so traumatic I feel like it was my punishment for failing to feed him. I know that's silly, but it's how I feel. And it's just got to a point now where he's grown up to be a fussy eater because of his reflux and intolerance (food still = pain to him) I get hysterical when he doesn't eat because once again I feel like I am failing to give him adequate diet. Then I have major control issues and I am fine in the week when I am working as I am good at my job, and Luca and I have our routines of toddler groups and playdates then I go to work etc, then at the weekends it all falls apart because then I have to think of my husband, other family etc and it just makes me so anxious and most sunday nights I am in tears from an argument. Having Luca has almost destroyed my marriage - we argue all the time (although since I got myself to Drs and they've referred me to counselling things have got better as he's taking it seriously that I'm unwell as opposed to just thinking I am a bitch) and things have been very tough on that front.
> 
> I suppose I haven't really spoken about it to anyone because I shouldn't find it tough, I shouldn't sometimes find it hard to bond with my son, because we wanted him so much and went through so much to get him - it's wrong for me to hate being a parent so much most of the time. I think of all the people desperately trying to have babies and I feel so bad for them as I bet they'd be a better parent than I would....
> 
> Anyway, on that depressing note I am going to counteract it all by saying CONGRATULATIONS LUCY!!!! AMAZING NEWS!!Click to expand...

the pressure to breastfeed is actually too much now i think, mothers have to be this, they have to do that and everyone in the world thinks its acceptable to judge / tut tut or have an opinion. It's got to stop. I know thats not just the cause but it does make me mad. It sounds like your button with attachment to food and nurture has been pressed with being Luca's mummy - there's some trauma there with the surgery and it sounds like a perfect storm has been created. It really could happen to anyone with the 'right' combination of factors happening in the wrong way. Its frightening to think how close we all are to having an episode. 

Glad Rich is seeing things differently now, even just having the understanding can change things dramatically. It does sound like there's a lot of pressure and expectations (whether that's from you on yourself or others) and when things dont comply to the expectation it feels upsetting. It might be worth seeing how the personal therapy goes, and getting some of your own if the courses are very short - the near future is the most important thing and getting this current situation in hand. Then you will have a better idea of the wider situation. 

" I feel like it was my punishment for failing to feed him. I know that's silly, but it's how I feel"

Nothing you ever feel is silly, sometimes you just need to be understood rather than being told 'stop thinking that' 

will answer everyone else later. Need to get dressed - the little weasel was up from 2am - 3.30am this morning, nothing compared to Rounders wake ups but im just not used to it!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I was up at 23:30, 12:45, 1:15, 2:30, 3:20, 4:05, 4:45, poppy woke at 5-6, then Zac woke for the day at 06:30! 

Seeeeeeee if you can beat that, go! :rofl:


----------



## LucyJ

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NatoPMT
> i suspect the courses are quite short, they cant afford to do long courses of counselling, although im sure they think its the combination of therapy and meds that would work best for you - i don't know enough about the meds to comment. CBT is a good immediate starting point though. Were you talking about it before it all came to a head? Dont forget we are here to listen too...
> I knew something was up, I knew something was up from day one when I just didn't bond with him like I thought I would, didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. I think a lot of it is my failure to breastfeed him and the guilt I feel because I let him down, and the surgery that followed to repair my broken boobs after getting the abscesses was so traumatic I feel like it was my punishment for failing to feed him. I know that's silly, but it's how I feel. And it's just got to a point now where he's grown up to be a fussy eater because of his reflux and intolerance (food still = pain to him) I get hysterical when he doesn't eat because once again I feel like I am failing to give him adequate diet. Then I have major control issues and I am fine in the week when I am working as I am good at my job, and Luca and I have our routines of toddler groups and playdates then I go to work etc, then at the weekends it all falls apart because then I have to think of my husband, other family etc and it just makes me so anxious and most sunday nights I am in tears from an argument. Having Luca has almost destroyed my marriage - we argue all the time (although since I got myself to Drs and they've referred me to counselling things have got better as he's taking it seriously that I'm unwell as opposed to just thinking I am a bitch) and things have been very tough on that front.
> 
> I suppose I haven't really spoken about it to anyone because I shouldn't find it tough, I shouldn't sometimes find it hard to bond with my son, because we wanted him so much and went through so much to get him - it's wrong for me to hate being a parent so much most of the time. I think of all the people desperately trying to have babies and I feel so bad for them as I bet they'd be a better parent than I would....
> 
> Anyway, on that depressing note I am going to counteract it all by saying CONGRATULATIONS LUCY!!!! AMAZING NEWS!!

Oh cesca I am so sorry you have been going through this and pleased you feel you can open up to us & that you are getting some help. I think talking about what you've been going through will help, it sounds like by the time you get to the weekend you are burnt out. It upsets me to hear women who feel guilty because they havent been able to bf theres so much pressure on mums these day it makes me cross as bf doesnt work for everyone for many reasons you had a hell of a time with the abscesses you shouldnt feel guilty hope the councilling helps you see that. Your marriage will survive you seem like a very strong couple and the fact your hubby realises theres more going on now will only help. You have a healthy happy little boy thats down do you I understand you worry about what hes eating and with the intlorances must make it so much harder but remember he loves you and doesnt think you are failure which you arent you're not.

We're hear to listen and nothing you say is silly :hugs:

It must have been the night for babies waking we had another rough night I feel exhausted Benjamin woke at 12:45am and didnt go back to sleep till gone 4 am he came in with us he went back in his cot where he just screamed abd screamed abd in out bed he just wanted to chat he wouldnt sleep at all. He asked for food so ended up giving him something to eat and eventually an hr later he crashed out in our bed. Ahhh hoping it was just a blip and he'll sleep better tonight.


----------



## VGibs

Sassy_TTC said:


> I was up at 23:30, 12:45, 1:15, 2:30, 3:20, 4:05, 4:45, poppy woke at 5-6, then Zac woke for the day at 06:30!
> 
> Seeeeeeee if you can beat that, go! :rofl:

Ouchhhhhh


----------



## VGibs

:witch: reared her ugly head...in the unsexiest way possible. Ian and I thought we would "get one in" before she came. Well...let's just say, he is a very patient and understanding man my Ian. lol Now to deal with the cramps all day at work Blech :dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

sorry she showed up Gibs! hopefully this will be the month :)

oh girls! I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight...poor things! 

I am so glad it is the weekend again already! I am going to take Kash swimming in High Level tomorrow. I keep telling him about it and he smiles. I am probably more excited then he is lol! I want to get him into swimming lessons again this summer, so I better start taking him swimming more before that happens. 

Anyone got any plans for the weekend? (other then sleep lol).


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, as someone who knows little about the meds, they obviously work for you but do you feel youre suppressing the behaviour rather than dealing with it so you have the chance to work through it and eliminate the behaviour instead? Thats a rather clumsy question... sorry, but im genuinely interested. I know some people have chemical imbalances which it helps with but i dont know the difference. Obv you dont have to answer if its too personal

Feeling much better today, am nowhere near as tired and my eyes have gone back to normal. Its quite scary seeing what you will look like at 80. 

Hoping, have you set up the meetings? The ethnicity will need discussing i assume? There's no genetic link but there might be cultural elements they were hoping for from your pregnancy? 

Luce - how are you feeling today? Hows steve, is he still doing laps of the kicthen? V jealous of your parents seeing the northern lights, that is massively on my to do list

Gibs, sorry af arrived

Im ok, much better - no sign of ms whatsoever, and my boobs arent sore either. Slight concern about chemicals / mmc but i dont think any of us would be able to avoid that worry before you all tell me to stop worrying.


----------



## Round2

NatoPMT said:


> Sugar, as someone who knows little about the meds, they obviously work for you but do you feel youre suppressing the behaviour rather than dealing with it so you have the chance to work through it and eliminate the behaviour instead? Thats a rather clumsy question... sorry, but im genuinely interested. I know some people have chemical imbalances which it helps with but i dont know the difference. Obv you dont have to answer if its too personal

My hubby went to psychologist where basically they told him that some people do in fact just have chemical imbalances. He is definatley one of them, he can't find any reason for feeling anxious, it just comes out of no where for no apparent reason.

Glad you're feeling better today. Nothing but happy thoughts. Little Nato Baby the second is just fine.

Cesca, your post made my heart sank. I'm so sorry you're feeling this way. I really hope you can find something that works to improve things for you. I can see why you didn't want to open up about it on this thread. But I hope you know you are not alone. We are all hear to listen and the more you talk, the more you might just find others that are feeling the same way.


----------



## NatoPMT

i need to understand more about it before i start back at college (hopefully BabyNatoII has just delayed that by another 2 years!!) oo doorbell


----------



## LucyJ

Im tired but thinking its because I didnt sleep well. Ive been a bad wife instead of doing housework when Benjamin finally went down for a nap I fell asleep on the sofa with the tv on. I feel like Im on fire I was like that with Benjamin it kicks in late afternoon and by the evening Im like a furnace steve was whinging last night that it was like sleeping next to a fire :haha: 

Steves so happy and positive which is good as I tend to worry. Hes told not pee on anymore sticks :haha: I tested again this morning just in case it was a false positive dont know if you can get them it was positive which is reassuring.

I really hope mum & dad get to see the lights but if they dont they've still had an amazing time shes been able to email they've been on a snow mobile, been on snow shoe walks, had a husky ride where they go to drive, saw new year in at a frozen lake, held husky pups, visited a reindeer farm, went cross country skiing and I think they are visiting a amerthyst (sp?) mine today. They come back tomorrow.

I think its only natural to worry I know have been Ive been getting alot of cramping today when you let your mind wonder and go to past experience it brings up these worries. Ive got an appointment to see my dr next wed hoping she'll get me in for an early scan. I want to talk to her about the whooping cough injection are you having it?

Mel sleeping will hopefully be on the agenda over the weekend. Tomorrow we are taking Benjamin to the aquarium and sunday not sure yet but if its a nice day think we will go down the beach for a walk.


----------



## msarkozi

omg, Luce you just made me jealous with saying beach!!!! The weather has been fairly mild here for the last week (which is not normal this time of year), and I swear we have 5 feet of snow, if not more in places! lol! 

The aquarium sounds nice. I wish I could take Kash places like that. I bet the little ones just love seeing that kind of stuff. 

You really don't ever stop worrying. I kept having a feeling the baby was dead because all of a sudden I wasn't sick anymore. I got the doctor to check for the heartbeat yesterday to reassure me. He couldn't find it for a long time and I was panicking, but then he found it and I felt much better. Our history has made us paranoid freaks about pregnancy lol!


----------



## heart tree

Girls you really need to stop being so chatty and stop getting pregnant while I'm on holiday! I can't keep up!!

Wow and Congrats Lucy! I can't believe how many preggers we have right now. 

Cesca, I think you are incredibly brave for vocalizing your feelings. I have nothing but respect for you. I'm glad you are seeking counseling. 

Nato I'm also glad to hear you are feeling better. My MS came and went with Delilah in the early days. 

She keeps sleeping through the night! I keep waking up. We're moving her to her crib when I get home. I'm kind of sad about it but know it will be good for my marriage. 

The little girl I told you about passed away on New Years eve in her parents bed with them next to her the entire time. Feeling sad and pensive right now.


----------



## hoping:)

Cesca- I completely agree with what all the girls have said and couldnt say it any better. Huge hugs to you and just know we are here for you!:hugs: It may seem like you have a mountain to climb but even baby steps will get you there. Youve been through a lot so try to be kind to yourself. 

vGibs- that is definitely the worst way for AF to show her face. FX for next month!

Mel- I really want to get Penny into swim lessons as well! She is such a little water bug and does her own version of the doggy paddle and likes to kick on her back. I hope you both have a blast swimming tomorrow! 

Nato- lol at getting a glimpse into your future!:haha: Im glad you are feeling better and back to normal. I just emailed my coordinator to get more info. They know that I am Native American. Its in my profile. You wouldnt imaging the hoops you have to jump through to get this far. Ive been through a psych eval, 5 vials of blood, urine sample, background check (they even requested my DMV reports!:dohh:), medical history and was screened in person. I guess if it were me I would want the person carrying my baby to go through this and more! You can never be too careful. 

Lucy-haha. Tim said the same thing about me during pregnancy. Good for you getting some rest and falling asleep on the sofa. Your parents vacation sounds full of adventure! Have you told them yet? I know you are really close with them. Your weekend sounds lovely!

Amanda- good luck with the move to the crib! Tim and I love having our bed to our selves but there is still the odd night when Penny wiggles her way in between us. How horrible about the little girl. So heartbreaking:nope:. 

I hope all the Disco pregnant ladies dont go to wacko during round two! Im sure its hard and the worry seems to never end.

It sure was the night for sleepless babies! Penny was up at 4am. Even after a bottle she was crawling around the bed whining, throwing her self all over poor Tim and trying to sit on his head:haha:. Im exhausted! I sure dont miss the new born stage when this was the norm. Sassy, Im in awe that you can even function after the night you had!


AFM: 
Our weekend plans include chores, projects, a birthday party and Tim and I will be celebrating 5 years of marriage on the 6th! Tuesday, Tim and I will begin our juice and raw foods cleanse to get rid of all the toxins we have built up and get our bodies back on the right path. We succumbed to all the delicious treats over the holidays and need to get back into gear! Anyone want to join us?


----------



## msarkozi

Happy early Anniversay hoping :) I wish I could join you on the cleanse, but I will in the future!


----------



## hoping:)

I guess most of the women on here wouldn't be able to do the cleanse since almost all of you are pregnant!!! I'm still reeling from how many BFPs there have been:D


----------



## vickyd

CONGRATS LUCEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt it funny how everyone seems to be getting preggo so easy the second time around???? Its like we are a bunch of totally different women!!!!

Cesca, your story is like a photocopy of mine. Along with the bf guilt, career guilt i also have the "i wasnt concious the time she was born" guilt and the "it took me 12 hours after the c-section to ask to see her guilt" oh and the "i didnt spend all day at the NICU ward guilt" I am riddled with guilt! I also have found bonding has not come easily and most of the time i struggle being a mom. I have come to realise that im not as maternal as most moms. I actually really enjoy being at work, and weekends i find draining and yes ill admit it sometimes boring. All these feeling have made me constantly worried that Hero will die, as im not deserving of her. So why am i going to ttc again??? Maybe this time around ill get it right...who knows??? 

I cant remember what else i read, im a bit zonked out as i had a freaky accident at work which left me completely covered in asphalt. Me and the big boss and the Sales manager. It sounds scary but actually we were pissing ourselves laughing. We were black all over apart from around our eyes after we took our glasses off. Seriously!!!! I managed to get most of it off my hair using olive oil but now i have a serious greasy hair issue!!!


----------



## VGibs

Oh my gosh Vicky! Did you get burned at all? I heard that asphalt can burn your skin! I hope your ok.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Cesca, your story is like a photocopy of mine. Along with the bf guilt, career guilt i also have the "i wasnt concious the time she was born" guilt and the "it took me 12 hours after the c-section to ask to see her guilt" oh and the "i didnt spend all day at the NICU ward guilt" I am riddled with guilt! I also have found bonding has not come easily and most of the time i struggle being a mom. I have come to realise that im not as maternal as most moms. I actually really enjoy being at work, and weekends i find draining and yes ill admit it sometimes boring. All these feeling have made me constantly worried that Hero will die, as im not deserving of her. So why am i going to ttc again??? Maybe this time around ill get it right...who knows???

for someone with Catholic guilt, i am surprisingly guilt free concerning Eloise, even though i felt guilty for not bfing at the time. I think the bonding, for me, has been completely down to Eloise. I remember not feeling bonded with her until she got really 'easy' to look after at 3 months. 

I think if i had a tricky baby i would be in trouble...looking at Sassy's night time horrified me. Hero was poorly, and i know that would leave me in the same position as you - Eloise is chilled out, easily entertained, sits still etc - even an energetic baby might send me over the edge. Im only happy because Eloise is an angel. 

I worry that Eloise will die because i dont deserve her too, but because im a bad person not because im a bad mother, so I found a way round that. 

My biggest fear is that this new baby will be ill - but another fear, if im really honest is that i am going to mess up my family by having a 2nd baby i cant cope with - and i wont know until it happens. When i read Hopings letter for surrogacy and it said they are the perfect threesome, i was filled with the fear that my perfect threesome is about to be blown apart. What if i mess the baby's head up, Eloise's and ruin my marriage. 

I was scared i wouldnt be able ot cope with Weezie, and i can, but i dont find it massively easy but i am able to pretend i do because it almost could be. If i have a spanner put in that, my genuine, but not necessarily all that stable happiness might disappear and i might mess everything up for everyone.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps forgot to laugh at the tarmac face. hahaha


----------



## VGibs

I think everyone is voicing a concern that so many people feel, but never have the guts to actually say (type). I was very lucky and was able to BF both my kids and have felt very connected to them both. I find now as Aurora has just turned 10, I am getting more distant. I have a harder time relating to her and I fear not that she will die, but more like she will make bad choices and somehow ruin her life. I write letters to her constantly but have a very hard time expressing in words to her face how I am feeling. I imagine it also has something to do with having to be bother her mother and father for a very long time. Even though Ian has been my partner for the past 4 years she still doesn't trust him completely and is very distant with him because she has a fear that every man will leave her like her father did.


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> ps forgot to laugh at the tarmac face. hahaha

Yup...you might be a bad person LOL :haha: I'm kidding! Your fab!


----------



## Sparkly

I think my body wants to join you on the cleanse Hoping, given the amount of projectile vomiting it's been doing today :shock:

Sips of water are the way forward....

The fears for our children never go, the worries just change as they grow. My DS is 20 yo this May and lives at Uni most of the time and I still worry about him everyday!

That sounds awful about the asphalt Vic...how the hell did that happen? Just the thought of the smell makes me wanna vom!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce youre making me jealous with the snow stories - I have already forced John to agree to a lapland trip in a few years for us to go on a sleigh etc at christmas

I will defo have the whooping cough jab, think its at 28 weeks, or 23 or somert, the immunity needs to last after birth. I had cramping this time and with weezie, that bean could well be settling in and causing you some grief at the same time. Lets hope all these little beans stay put. 

Hearty, very very sad news.

Hoping, ah ok, i did think that. They mustve checked that then if they wanted an asian surrogate so they must just like the look of you. 

Gibs: sorry to hear that...do you give A the letters or just write them to get it off your chest?


----------



## vickyd

Gibs thankfully it was asphalt emulsion (mixed with water) and not heated so i was lucky!

i find i connect with teenagers much better. My bosses kids trust me with everything and everytime i meet an adolesent i click with them immediately. Im 100% sure that when hero gets a bit older we will bond completely. 

nato I wonder if all this anxiety we have has to do with our age? It seems that all the women i know who had babies before 30 dont tend to overanalyse so much. They go more with the flow and arent so hard on themselves. Also i beleive that if you get it right with the first you can only continue being such a good mom with your second, even better. You will have less stress and more experience. Also if your relationship survived the first baby, how much damage could the second do?????? Im terrified of having another, im sure (and I have alot to base this fear on) that ill fail miserably but i want to be selfless and give Hero a sibling.


----------



## vickyd

Oh my god Sparkly how did i miss the twins news??????????????????????????????
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you!!!!!!

Asphalt emulsions are surprisingly oderless....Very sticky though!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Its really interesting ready everyones worrieds/fears and how they felt. I think its natural as mums to have these fears and ours maybe worse because of what we've been through. I am scared of lossing Benjamin that somehow he'll be taken away from me I think these fears have lessened as Im not as paranoid about everything but I know they are still there. I worry about what it will be like with two will I cope but I guess its the fears of the unknown.

I was very lucky as I was able to bf Benjamin. I still feel guilt over how he was born I still feel that it was my fault that he had to be delivered early he should of had longer inside to get bigger and stronger it was my placenta that failed him he didnt choose to come when he did if that makes sense. I really felt like I'd let him down. I wish I could of had a natural birth and still find it hard when I hear people talk about giving birth. I dont think it helped after having how dismissive people were inculding my hv and someone I know who told me I had it easy having a c-section it wasnt by any means. 

Vicky that sounds awful although the image in my head of you all covered is pretty funny hope you are alright.

Hoping I havent told my mum and dad yet I didnt want to do it via email there home tomorrow so will tell them then. Theres no way I could keep it from my mum and she would just know. Steve is so exicted and wants to tell everyone but Ive said not yet he'll probably tell his mum and dad at the weekend but no one else well thats the plan.


----------



## LucyJ

Everytime I get an email from my mum Im like wow each day theres something new and exciting although she did say they are exhausted and may need a holiday to recover from their hoilday. They've been star gazaing today seen shooting stars, satalites, the milky way, a lot of the consalations. They are going on a snow mobile ride to have dinner somewhere and just hoping they see the northen lights today as they havent seen them yet. If not Im sure my mum will be pursading my dad to go again.

I wasnt sure when you had it. I will have it I remember watching a programme about whooping cough when Benjamin was tiny about 4 weeks old and they had a couple on who had lost their 5 weeks old to whooping cough it scared the crap out of me I remember holding him and crying.

Whats everyone up to tonight steves gone out to see his dad so Im tucked up in bed with a stash of snacks and the tv on :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkly

vickyd said:


> Oh my god Sparkly how did i miss the twins news??????????????????????????????
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So happy for you!!!!!!
> 
> Asphalt emulsions are surprisingly oderless....Very sticky though!!!!

I dunno....I posted big scan pics :haha:

I've had a night in hospital this week due to a big bleed, but I was scanned again yesterday and they are both doing well, prefect size for dates with thumping heartbeats......they are super sticky stubborn disco twins :D


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> nato I wonder if all this anxiety we have has to do with our age? It seems that all the women i know who had babies before 30 dont tend to overanalyse so much. They go more with the flow and arent so hard on themselves.

I would have been a TERRIBLE mother before the age of 32, and after the age of 32 i was aware enough to realise i needed to wait for the right time, and then the right time didnt come for another 5 years and nearly missed out. I wouldnt have been hard on myself but i would have made some awful, damaging mistakes. The problems i had then have evolved and turned inside out and back to front and are now my anxieties of today. 



vickyd said:


> Also i beleive that if you get it right with the first you can only continue being such a good mom with your second, even better. You will have less stress and more experience.

youd hope so, but if i have a tricky baby, colic, or anything thats not the easiest baby in the world, im really not so sure. Eloise really was easy. I might surprise myself, but i saw glimpses of what it would be like when shes ill etc, and i dont know if i'll cope. 



vickyd said:


> Also if your relationship survived the first baby, how much damage could the second do?????? Im terrified of having another, im sure (and I have alot to base this fear on) that ill fail miserably but i want to be selfless and give Hero a sibling.

A colic baby is enough to ruin any relationship from what ive seen! I can totally understand why youd feel like that. But Hero has had a lot of health problems ... your experience would have been totally different with a full term baby.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Having Zach put a massive strain on our marriage, we both thought there was no way we'd have another 'problem' baby yet he was alot worse than pops! Looking back I'm not sure how we got through it, things haven't been the same since!


----------



## msarkozi

Sass, do you think it's because of how close in age they are together? That maybe in a year it will be a total different story?

Kash had colic, and I am always worried that the next one will have it as well...but you never know until it happens unfortunately. The sleep thing during the night is what worries me the most.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I think it was easier on that they were so close together, poppy is more self sufficient now but alot alot more demanding!


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- the guilt will eat you alive. I think we all have something we feel guilty about at one point or another. Im the queen at giving my self a nice guilt trip. Getting covered in asphalt does sound freaky! Your work always sounds amusing and interesting.

Nato- those are fears that run through my mind about having a 2nd. I just feel like we have such a good balance and I am able to give both Penny and Tim the attention they deserve but at the same time you never know until you try! This baby could make everything more perfect and be the best companion for Eloise. One thing I still think about is that if we only have one Penny will have no immediate family after we are gone. Knowing that I still had my sister helped comfort me after my mother died. Weve been closer than ever since then. 


Sparkly- I totally remember the projectile vomiting phase. Its reassuring but sucks at the same time! Im glad you have some stubborn Los in there!

Lucy- that seems like a good plan. Snacks and TV sound perfect:thumbup:

Sassy- are things getting better now that Zach is older? 

My biggest guilt trip is that somehow I wont do something right and mess up Pennys life. For example- did you know that 50% of an individuals happiness is determined between birth and the age of 3 OR 4? That is a huge amount of pressure. I want Penny to be better than us and well rounded but the only way to do that is to set the right examples. I am always trying to improve but it can be overwhelming at times. Thats why my NY resolution is a positive attitude. I mostly obsessive over the future and things that can potentially happen. Im generally go with the flow when it comes to everyday things I remind myself to just stop and enjoy the moment and it helps fight off the crazy what ifs.


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> Gibs: sorry to hear that...do you give A the letters or just write them to get it off your chest?

I do it to get it off my chest...I only ever send her little letters like "Mommy thinks your a fancy lass!" In her school lunches. My grandpa used to say "Fancy Lass!" all the time in his wild scots accent. 

Oh...sleigh ride you say?


That is my daddy driving "Dixie" on New Year's Day. We have some snow in the background there....lol


----------



## Allie84

Wow, I go on holiday for 3 days and I miss everything!!!! The most active the thread's been in months! Figures! ;) 

I read everything back and now I don't have time to post LOL!!

CONGRATS, Lucy!!!! OMG, I'm sooooooo excited and happy for you. 

I'm delirous...our train back was delayed so we didn't get in until 6 am this morning! That means we were at the trainstation sitting there from 5-8 pm, then on the train from 8 pm to 6am....Alistair slept the entire time but I barely slept and I'm delirious.

Also, Alistair choked on a cracker at the train station and luckily he worked it out himself but his little cries afterwards and the look of fear on his face can't get out of my head. :( 


Vacation was amazing, though. So much fun!! :)

Will post thorough responses to everything later.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

It's slightly better, I'm very unhappy but I'm not sure if that's me or us!

I got Poppy's ears pierced yesterday, naughty mummy! She got some clip on ones in a dressing up basket for Xmas and loves wearing them so I took her to the shop and asked her if she wanted to pick some, she did so we got them done, there was a few tears but she's not even noticed them since!


----------



## msarkozi

awe, way to go Poppy...bet they look beautiful!! and :hugs: Sass! love you girl!

Allie - glad you had a great trip :) sorry to hear of the choking though...that must have been scary

so I put Kash in a big boy bed tonight, and oh my god....that boy amazes me!! He cried for a minute as I closed the bedroom door, heard him walking and then nothing but quiet!! I was like no way this can be that easy and he went to bed.....Gord was shocked too and said he was going to check it out, and I told him not too because it was only half an hour and he would end up waking him....so he went into Kash's room and he was asleep on his bed, but of course it woke him up. He is back to sleep in his bed though....I am hoping the night goes like this as well. He seems to transition so well, thank god!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, how is everyone? I've had a quiet weekend, but feeling much, much better. Unfortunately I seem to be making up for all the food i didn't eat when ill and have been eating as much as I can get my hands on. Im out of control.

Hoping, one of the reasons I want another is so him/her and Eloise can look after each other as they get older. Eloise can only ever have 3 cousins, she will never have more, so her generation is already very, very sparse. I also need to make sure she has childhood family friends - a big ask because i am so flaky. 

*"My biggest guilt trip is that somehow I wont do something right and mess up Pennys life. For example- did you know that 50% of an individuals happiness is determined between birth and the age of 3 OR 4? That is a huge amount of pressure. I want Penny to be better than us and well rounded but the only way to do that is to set the right examples. I am always trying to improve but it can be overwhelming at times. Thats why my NY resolution is a positive attitude. I mostly obsessive over the future and things that can potentially happen. Im generally go with the flow when it comes to everyday things I remind myself to just stop and enjoy the moment and it helps fight off the crazy what ifs."*

The biggest problem with this is that you dont what what is doing what - for eg, i know eloise is unlikely to have low esteem, I am very responsive, we have conversations without talking, she is validated. BUT, i then think that i am too responsive and I am not teaching her to understand that people are both good and bad, ie have empathy, by letting her down sometimes in proportion to what she is able to handle. or that she will feel over entitled because she is always my focus, she's not learning to be the furniture. I think all we can do is our best...but if you were parented well yourself you are more likely to instinctively know when (and by how much) your child needs letting down. I was parented so badly i just don't have the right instincts on things like that, its all compensating for where i missed out. I try and be aware but thinking it isn't feeling it or understanding it. You have such warmth for your mum that something was done right, and you will do what you can right. 

Gibs, your situation seems so far away from anything i can imagine that Im struggling to think of anything relevant and constructive to say - not that you asked me to, but it sounds like a rotten situation to be in. I guess that communication is really important, but more so her communicating how she feels rather than you communicating how you feel to her? Is she able to do that? I remember seeing a nanny programme where the daughter was encouraged to keep a journal where she could write to her mum the things that were too hard to say to her, and allow her mum access to it rather than it being a private journal. That would only be a 1st step though i guess as its not a substitute for face to face communication, but a way to get things started

sorry dont have time to write more at the mo but hi to allie, sas & mel and how is my bump buddy Lucy doing?


----------



## Allie84

I love your ticker, Nato!!! OMG, I just came on to write a long reply and now I'm being whisked away from the computer for lunch, I swear I'll have time to write eventually. :dohh:

I did manage a trip report and photos in my journal for anyone interested!

I'm also struggling maritally a bit and contemplating divorce (this time me, last time it was Alex who was instigating it). Details on that are a few pages back in my journal but those who do read my journal have given me some good advice...


----------



## NatoPMT

will have a read later Allie, really sorry to hear that


----------



## VGibs

Nato - Aurora and I have a funny way of communicating. She writes letters to me and I write letters back to her. Thus, the letters I write that she doesn't see. That was instigated by myself. We have a "Mommy and Loo" journal. She writes me little notes and letters and draws me pictures and I respond. She puts it in our "mailbox" which is on my desk and then I respond. It is something we have done for a long time. We never talk about our secret journal. We just write in it. I know it is not exactly "normal", but I am a writer and always put forth my ideas, more thoughtfully in the written word. And she knows that more now then ever.


----------



## NatoPMT

ps forgot to say, I was approached by a photographer in a coffee shop on Brick Lane yesterday who wanted to photograph Eloise for her portfolio because she thought Eloise was beautiful. Which she is. She's been spotted.


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhh wee! That;s fancy pants! Eloise the Star! And we knew her when she was a mere ticker and NatoNinjaBaby! hahaha She is the cutest little thing ever! I can hardly wait to hear her little accent talking away!


----------



## Allie84

Okay now to respond to the pages of posts I missed!!

Anxiety = my life story. I've tried CBT and it DOES work, when I'm getting it properlly applied. I find most therapists get hung up on talking about problems and not teaching me skills, for some reason. I'm like yes, I know I have problems, but I also have a pyschological condition and I'd like some TOOLS, not just someone to comiserate with...anyways, I've never been able to take SSRIs or any pills other than the occasional Xanax. I agree with one of Nato's points, that if it's a behavior that has been learned, is a pill the only answer? But then again in cases like Round's hubby where it's clearly chemical, meds probably work wonders! I just recently took Zoloft for 3 weeks. I was more anxious than ever. My anxiety is such a deep rooted behavior I've had since childhood that I don't know what to do, so I don't have much advice other than to say both meds AND therapy are good. And relaxation. 

Cesca, I saw on FB you are having a spa day tomorrow. Enjoy it, you deserve it!! It seems like most working moms share the feelings you have. At least every working mom I know. I guess I fall somewhere in the middle because I'm only away from Alistair part time/at grad school part time, and I work from home, but it's still a lot and I often feel guilt at how ready I am for Alistair to go to bed at night, now tired I am in the mornings, how I get a bit lazy sometimes and lay on the couch and watch him play alone, guilt, guilt guilt. It's just unrealistic to have the same life as a stay at home mom when you're not one. It's impossible. There are only 24 hours in a day. And one of the best things you can do for Luca is to be happy yourself, and take time for yourself! That's what people always tell me. 

Vicky, younger moms are just as neurotic, well, in my case anyways, so you can't blame being over 30 lol!! :haha: 

I really apprecited reading everyone's fears. It seems like we all have fears of some sort. I keep hearing it from other moms and I guess that's just how it goes. I love Alistair so much that every once in a while I have had the ridiculous thought that maybe it's better not to ever have children because then you don't have the possibility of that loss! Now that I know that love, and have come in contact with so many who have had the loss of a child, on here, my friend's friend, and my mom (who lost my brother Teddy in a gun accident when he was 10, before I was born), I just can't fathom what it must feel like to lose a child. I guess it's a fear we will all have in some way or another.

For those of you who have fears about how you are raising your LOs (Amber, Gibs, Nato, etc), let me tell you that you are all fabulous mothers. The fact that you are even thinking about these things and putting such thought and care into your parenting style puts you miles and miles ahead of the general population. Your LOs are so lucky to have parents who are thinking so much about these things! And they will all turn out great. :) I feel our Disco babies are a special bunch...from everything I've read and know from the past few years. I mean, I put a lot of thought into the fact that so much is learned in early childhood, and I definitely feel that pressure, so I understand. 

Mel, woooo, well done, Kash!! What a big boy!!! :) Hope tonight is just as good. 

Vicky, OMG but LOL at your accident. I'm glad you're okay! Have you put photos on Photobucket yet?

Nato, I'm glad your food poisoning is better, you poor thing. YAY for Eloise being discovered! She really is a beautiful baby, I'm not surprised! 

Lucy, it sounds like your parents had a great vacation. Congrats once again on your BFP, omg!!! :happydance:

Sassy, so you're all moved in then? 

Gibs, I think writing is so sweet. It's a neat way to communicate.

Hearty, how heartbreaking about the little girl. :cry: When are you back from your vacation?


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie! Kash is doing fantastic in his bed...no issues at all. He slept all night in it last night, slept great for his nap, and went down tonight with no crying at all. I wish potty training was as easy as every other transition he has made!!!

way to go Eloise!! 

Gibs, that is actually quite sweet. I like that idea of a journal


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls,

I've started spotting pink and have a bit of cramping, nothing too sinister, but certainly alarming. 

Hang on bean. Please.


----------



## VGibs

It may be implantation...


----------



## Sparkly

Hope you're okay nato

I've had another big red bleed this afternoon, I am so stressed and have to wait until Wednesday for a scan :dohh:

:(


----------



## NatoPMT

Its a bit late for that isnt it? I had spotting when af was due with eloise which i think was implantation - Im 5 + 4, there should be a hb soon


----------



## NatoPMT

ahh crap Sparkly. Did they say what the red bleed was caused by last time? Did they check for clots? It might be worth asking for a shot of clexane if you arent on that, and are you taking aspirin? Tinkling bells for your beans. 

Need lots of sticky vibes to the preggos girls.


----------



## Sparkly

I'm on fragmin and low dose aspirin, apparently I had a UTI last week and the scan tech did say that implantation bleeding can happen up to 8 weeks..


----------



## NatoPMT

Thats good to hear on both counts. No matter how much reassurance you get, a red bleed is going to be scary. Im sure more must be going on with twins too, and more weird things that ultimately don't affect your babies arriving safely must happen. Is there anything you can do to distract yourself? Can you go to the EPU tomorrow? I assume not as you say earliest scan would be wednesday...if you do get very stressed, it might be better to go to A&E for reassurance rather than get too upset


----------



## LucyJ

Nato and sparkly massive :hugs: I am sure everything is alright but its scary for sure.

My spotting stopped at the weekend but have been getting loads of cramping on and off. Keep telling myself to stay calm. Other than that Ive had slight nausea very dizzy and my skin has flared up.

Nato love that Elosie has been spotted and not surprised shes beautiful.

Thanks Allie.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce they sound like good signs, its so nerve wracking. This bit is never going to be easy for any of us :hugs:

Im becoming a bit resigned now, my boob soreness has gone completely in my left boob, and reduced massively in the other. They were starting the day less sore and getting more sore by evening, but its evening now and nothing. 

Eloise saw me pressing them to check for pain and crawled over and put her hand on my boob.


----------



## Round2

I'm sure you've heard a million similar stories...but you can never hear enough....

I had bright red spotting at 6w2d with Bryce. I freaked out, assumed it was all over...even had a glass wine.


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Sparkly, Nato, and Luce! I am sure those beans are hanging on. You will get through these weeks and then hopefully can relax a little more. 

I had a red bleed with Kash just after 7 weeks and it was nothing at all. And those symptoms can come and go, so try to not freak out Nato...can you go get checked out at all to help relieve your fears?


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> I'm sure you've heard a million similar stories...but you can never hear enough....
> 
> I had bright red spotting at 6w2d with Bryce. I freaked out, assumed it was all over...even had a glass wine.

youre right, can never hear too many 'it was ok' stories! 

I have been flirting with the idea of getting some cigs, but not falling for that one just yet


----------



## NatoPMT

msarkozi said:


> :hugs: Sparkly, Nato, and Luce! I am sure those beans are hanging on. You will get through these weeks and then hopefully can relax a little more.
> 
> I had a red bleed with Kash just after 7 weeks and it was nothing at all. And those symptoms can come and go, so try to not freak out Nato...can you go get checked out at all to help relieve your fears?

happy 14 weeks! 

I was going to wait until I got referred to whichever hospital I chose, but I think Im going to go to the University College Hospital EPU on Wednesday morning - they wont have my current pregnancy registered so not sure if they will see me, will call them tomorrow to ask


----------



## msarkozi

I hope the see you. It always helps to have that scan and know that everything is ok. I still have to wait another 6 weeks at least to have a first one!!! :/ Big hugs though....I hope you are going to be able to sleep tonight and get some rest


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Hope you're ok Nato, try not to panic. I too had major bleed at about 5-6 weeks and everything was fine.

Yeah I had a spa day on my own today and it was very relaxing and lovely. And I have a day off tomorrow too where I plan to get loads done!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Mel & Cesca (glad you had a lovely time spa-ing it up)

the spotting has got a bit brighter, i am getting scared now. I don't want to lose this baby, and i don't want to experience another mc. I am a bit upset and tearful but still hopeful.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Haven't read back fully yet, but stay try and stay calm Nato. Have you got any pain? I'm another one who had bright red bleeding around implantation time when I was preggers last time and also a bleed at 17 weeks which turned out to be nothing. Boob soreness can come and go too, so that doesn't mean anything. Hope you can get seen soon for a scan. :hugs:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Also Nato, in response to your post when you were asking about the anxiety meds. About 3 years ago, I came off the meds altogether. Reduced really slowly and felt truly awful with withdrawal symptoms, then crashed completely when off them and ended up on a different drug. The first antid's I was on are renown as being very difficult to come off. The ones I'm on now are easier, but tbh I'm too scared to try. When I reduced when I was preggers with Charlotte, my anxiety rocketed. I believe my problem is mainly chemical and the meds seem to really help, alongside CBT techniques for when I feel panicky. Meds aren't for everyone, but they have really helped me when nothing else did. I would love to be taking nothing, but just can't see it happening at least not at the moment.

Cesca, I hope you've had a fab spa day and the counselling helps with your feelings of guilt. I'm sure you're a fantastic Mother. 

Allie, hope you enjoyed your trip, loved the pics on fb!


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Nato!!

glad you enjoyed your spa day Cesca!


----------



## LucyJ

Nato first off :hugs: secondly try not to panic I had bleeding and spotting for the first 11 weeks of my pregnancy with Benjamin.

Hope you can get a scan tomorrow xx


----------



## roonsma

Just popping in with support for ALL the Disco Preggo's :hugs:

I've got everything crossed that you'll all have bouncing babies this year :flower:

I tinkled a Lindt rabbits bell in ASDA on Saturday for you all xxxx


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: to Nato, Lucy and Sparkly!!!

Add me to the list of symptom losers and spotters....I spotted pink for weeks with Alistair. I think it may have been cervical irritation due to progesterone suppositories, though. And I lost boob soreness all the time. I was constantly poking at my boobs. I spotted red after my scans, for no reason. I actually had random little red spotting most of the way through (like specks).

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you girls, but I totally understand that no matter how many stories you hear the fear doesn't subside. There's little more disheartening than the feeling of your stomach dropping when you go to the bathroom and see blood while pregnant, I'm convinced. It's an awful feeling, I'm so sorry girls!! :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

full on red bleeding now, but no pain and no cramps - i can feel it but not in a very worrying way yet. Going to go to bed in case i need some sleep before the pain starts. Hopefully it won't. 

it does help to know so many successful pregnancies had bleeds. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hope you manage to get a good nights sleep Nato. Take it easy x


----------



## VGibs

Lord...fingers crossed love


----------



## LucyJ

Thinking of you hope you manage to get some sleep :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

praying for little nato bean!


----------



## Allie84

I hope you are getting some pain free sleep. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Nato hang in there sweetie!! The no cramping is good and hopefully its just some freak bleed. So many stories of bleeds during pregnancy, Sassy was bleeding loads right?? 

Sparkly a mate just had twins and she was spotting for ages, up to the second trimester. Her specialist told her its pretty common in twin pregnancies but being old school he ordered bed rest from week 15 onwards. 

Love you girls and all sticky disco beans!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Morning all

Thankfully a pain free night, but still lots of bleeding. I am watching out for every twinge so its hard to tell if im imagining twinges or if cramps are starting. I'm managing ok, going to stay and play shortly to take my mind off things. Eloise keeps patting my boobs

Sparkly, hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Sparkly

I have watery red spotting when I wipe now, which is different from last week as by now it had turned brown, I have no cramps though but I am having twinges, I hate the uncertainty, roll on tomorrow for my scan!


----------



## vickyd

Nato thats good that there was no cramping, they way we are so tuned in to our bodies im sure if you were having cramps you would know 100%.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly, praying those twinges don't develop. Im the same, keep crashing from thinking there's no way this is ok, to thinking maybe there's some hope, not knowing whats happening is just horrible. 

Vic, still no cramps - with my mmc it took a week from spotting for the cramps to start, so its not a massive comfort but it is some. 

Luce, hope youre doing better than me!!!


----------



## Dazed

Sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Oh jeez girls. I hoping, wishing and praying for all the disco beans. I hate this is so hard for you. Big soppy cyber hugs to you.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Dazy & Rounders. Eloise is asleep and im ignoring the washing up and busy feeling like crap worrying about it. Thinking about how me and eloise will never meet her little brother or sister and indulging the horrible thoughts. The bleeding is still as bad, not getting worse but not getting better. I was going to buy her a dolly with a nappy so we could play at having a baby to help prepare her.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Nato and Sparkly, I'm so sorry to be reading this as I catch up this morning. I hope all of our Disco beans are ok!

I know it's hard to find comfort in other people's stories sometimes, but I definitely had my share of bleeding with Delilah. It started at 5 weeks then stopped. Then again from 9 - 11 weeks. The first stuff was pinkish red. The second time it was dark red. Then turned to brown. We now know it was a blood clot. I'm sorry, I haven't read back far enough but Nato, will you be getting a scan soon? They should be able to see something by now. Sparkly, good luck at your scan tomorrow. These early days of PAL/PARL are so damn scary.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Hearty

Going to the EPU tomorrow when Eloise is out - i havent been referred to the hospital its at so will have to call in the morning as i dont want to get there and get turned away.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato :hugs: did you ring the epu they should be able to get you in for a scan.

Im doing okay, praying that everything is alright for you. Definitely leave the washing up it can wait Im doing the same Benjamins sleeping and Im lying on the sofa eating snacks instead of doing housework :dohh:

Sparkly good luck with your scna tomorrow will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Ignore that just seen your update :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I'll be on an plane all day tomorrow. I'll check in before I leave to see how you both are doing.

I meant to also add that when I had my bleed at 5 weeks I didn't have any cramps at all. But the one I had at 9 weeks gave me cramps in my hip and lower back. I was taking baby aspirin up until then. My doc diagnosed the blood clot and told me to stop taking the baby aspirin immediately as it could exacerbate the bleed. And blood is an irritant so it can cause discomfort. 

And on a final note, my symptoms didn't kick in until I was 7 or 8 weeks. I didn't feel anything at all until 6 weeks and even then it was very intermittent. Most days I didn't feel anything at all. My sore boobs went away and I didn't notice MS. 

It's so interesting how many of us have had bleeds during our pregnancies. I wonder if it as common with women who haven't had a loss. I hope these are just the run of the mill bleeds that happen during otherwise healthy pregnancies. Thinking of you both. xo


----------



## vickyd

I know plenty of women who have had bleeds with having had a loss. The most recent and very extreme bleeding was my SIL who was passing clots of blood last summer in her first trimester. I was thinking she was miscarrying and she didnt even call her doctor. She mentioned it at her next apointment and he was like "yes its very common in the first trimester". I think most women arent as aware of all these "sinister" symptoms like we are lol!


----------



## msarkozi

glad you girls are going to get scans tomorrow! I will be thinking of you both :hugs: Get some rest today and then tomorrow you can have your scans and see your little beans :)


----------



## hoping:)

Sparkly & Nato- oh no! I really hope all is well. Sparkly, Isnt it more common to have bleeding with a twin pregnancy? I also had a day of spotting when I was pregnant with Penny. It started off pink and then I had two big globs of bright red and then brown blood. I also had a back ache during the spotting and mild cramps. It terrified me but they only thing that reassured me was that the cramping was mild. All my miscarriages started off with spotting and then immediately followed by cramps that progressively got worse. Im thinking of the two of you and willing those LOs to stick! :hugs:

Allie- Im glad you had a great trip besides the delirious train ride and cracker choking incident. I cant imagine how terrifying that must have been. Im happy the little guy is ok. I will pop over to your journal to read your full report.:thumbup:

You make a good point about being ahead of the general population parenting wise because we are putting great thought into our parenting styles. I often think that too. 

Sassy- Im sure she looks adorable with her ears pierced. We just did Pennys a couple weekends ago. Its so sweet she picked her own earrings. I hope things get better once you are all moved into your new house and have your own space. 

Mel- Way to go Kash! He makes the whole transition seem so easy I really hope I am as lucky as you are when we switch Penny to a toddler bed in a few months. 

vGibs- I love that you and your daughter have a journal together. I may have to copy that idea when Penny is older. 

Nato- Eloise certainly is beautiful! Are you going to let her photograph Eloise for her portfolio? 

I hope we have som wonderful scan news tomorrow!!!


----------



## msarkozi

I hope it is easy for you too hoping! It seems to make life a little bit easier when they transition well. The potty training is back on track now too, as he went all day at daycare again yesterday and at home too! He still has to learn to poop on the potty though.


----------



## NatoPMT

things have slowed up a bit, and no sign of cramps - not sure what to think, my mmc keeps playing on my mind because the cramps didnt start for a week after the bleeding, but i cant help feeling a bit of hope at the bleeding easing off (still red, just not as much). 

Hearty, i remember your 9 week symptoms and how convinced you were it was over, it was awful. Delilah is such a little miracle, she's incredible. Makes me wonder what the amazing thing is she's been put here to do, there has to be something! Maybe its 'just' to be loved by you and Tim, either that or nobel level stuff. 

Luce, glad youre doing well. Do not move off that sofa. 

Vic, thanks for the story, your SIL has all the luck doesnt she? It does help as i pass (tmi time) a largish clot this morning which i think was the plug due to what was in it (yuk). Is that ok do you think, to lose the plug, could another form? There's been smaller ones, but only small

Thanks Mel. 

Hoping, i am worried that im following the same pattern as past too...my body doesnt like giving babies up, my mc was missed and despite my waters breaking, i needed induction with eloise. 

Sparkly...good luck tomorrow. I remember saying this quote, which i read in a crappy magazine, on here before...Over every blade of grass, stands an angel willing it to grow

We have 3 angels on our side. 

Tomorrow may well be ambiguous as im going to be under 6 weeks. Any suggestions of what to ask, i was thinking i could ask if the sac is regular. Any suggestions very welcome.


----------



## msarkozi

thanks for the update Nato! I keep checking back to see if there is any word from you or Sparkly on how you are doing. Glad to hear that things have slowed down and no sign of cramps. 

I am thankful that tomorrow is just around the corner for you, and you can go get checked. Praying for a healthy little bean in there :)

I am really not sure of any questions, as I seriously can't remember anything about being pregnant really lol!


----------



## Round2

Nato, I know you know this, but don't freak out if there's no heartbeat. It's easier said than done, I know. But really, it's quite early and chances are you won't see it yet. Other than, just positive thoughts, deep breaths.

Sparkly, I've got everything crossed for you too.

I can't wait to wake up to all the good scan news tomorrow.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato:hugs: You would think the second time around we would all be given a break after what we went through for our Rainbows. I am very optimistic as well for you! No cramping and less spotting sounds like a positive move in the right direction to me. 

I'm not sure what you can ask at 6 weeks besides if they see a reason for the bleed. I will be praying for at least a yolk sac, fetal pole and hopefully a early heart beat! We will virtually hold your hand through it. What time is your appointment?


----------



## NatoPMT

yeah youre defo right, espec as Im not exactly sure what my week+day is, i put my LMP into my ticker, but my MP's have been 26 days recently, not sure if that makes my ticker later or earlier than it should be <youdothemathsface> 

i do think it might well be ambiguous tomorrow - if i could wait until 6+2 i would be safer, but im not waiting till next wednesday which would be my next free day to go.


----------



## NatoPMT

hoping:) said:


> Nato:hugs: You would think the second time around we would all be given a break after what we went through for our Rainbows. I am very optimistic as well for you! No cramping and less spotting sounds like a positive move in the right direction to me.
> 
> I'm not sure what you can ask at 6 weeks besides if they see a reason for the bleed. I will be praying for at least a yolk sac, fetal pole and hopefully a early heart beat! We will virtually hold your hand through it. What time is your appointment?

Thanks!

i dont have an appointment, its a walk in EPU where you cant make appointments. I waited for an appointment requested by my GP last time and waited 4 weeks before calling and finding out they don't make appointments. Stupid EPUs. Will get there about 10am, so could be home early afternoon my time if its not too busy. 

if i was actually 6 weeks, there defo should be a hb, its just im not entirely sure what my dates are. 

I defo ovd on 12 Dec if anyone can work that out.


----------



## NatoPMT

just found a pregnancy calendar on babymed where you can start from date of ov, and it says that i am 5+6 today, so will be 6 weeks tomorrow. I should defo see a hb tomorrow if all is ok. 

my ivf dr told me that if you dont see a hb by 6 weeks, there's a problem and that was non negotiable


----------



## msarkozi

hmmmm, I don't know how to feel about that, because I know other doctors say it can be different. I am praying everything is all good tomorrow. With the time change, I should be waking up and hearing some good news when I get to work :) 

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

i did question him on it Mel, and he said they give a few days either way in case your conception / ov dates are wrong. He was very adamant, but I have also read differently.

He was sure when he said its a hb now or never when i had my 6+3 scan with him. Not sure if that is definitive, but he was very, very sure.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I will be keeping everything crossed for you. Will be holding your hand all the way. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

I think that's crap Nato. Yes the heart starts beating in the 5th week, but not all sonograph machines can pick up the flicker that soon. My clinic refused to scan people before 7w3d just to avoid any confusion.


----------



## msarkozi

well let's just hope you can see a hb tomorrow so you don't have any frets about not seeing one right away :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> I think that's crap Nato. Yes the heart starts beating in the 5th week, but not all sonograph machines can pick up the flicker that soon. My clinic refused to scan people before 7w3d just to avoid any confusion.

thats a different matter though, if the hb can be picked up vs whether its there. 

He said if the hb isn't present by 6 weeks, theres an issue, if the hb isnt picked up by the sonographer's equipment, thats not the same thing

I can see why that would make the buffer be added in, actually thats reminded me, I have also read some sonographers miss it through human error too and get the wrong depth. I assume this dr a) has the best equipment and b) felt his ability was not lacking so felt in a position to make that statement. He is technically right if the equipment issue is the only reason, biologically the hb IS there

That does however, mean that ambiguity tomorrow might be down to that on my NHS scan and not as catastrophic as Id thought it might be


----------



## hoping:)

I was told as long as the heart beat is seen by week 7 all should be ok:shrug: any way I will hope for an early heart beat tomorrow so we all don't have to obsess over this:thumbup: rest up and update us as soon as you can!


----------



## msarkozi

hope you ladies are sleeping well!! will check in tomorrow morning once I get to work. Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

I hope all is well for your scan today Nato, as you know my first scan was @ 5+5 and we saw flickering heartbeats.

My bleeding has settled to a bit of brown staining every now and then with no cramps, but this for me means nothing. I had no cramps or spotting with my 2 mmc and not much bleeding with my mc :shrug:

I have hardly slept and am knackered and nauseous...really not looking forward to this scan...it's at 11.30am.


----------



## vickyd

Nato the heartbeat by 6 weeks is a bit of a grey area i think. My doc was also very clear that there should be a heartbeat at 6 weeks if the scan is done by a highly qualified technician or MD. When i had my mmc, i had no bleeding or cramping at all and my symptoms were there all along. I went in for a scan at 6 weeks and there was no hb. He told me unless my dates were off it was not good. I waited two weeks still no bleeding or cramping and went back for a scan. I guess what im trying to say is that just because you have a bleed or cramps does not mean you are having a mmc. You say you are 6 weeks today but if you have your dates off by even a couple of days it could mean all the difference. Remember with Hero when i was so sure about my dates but my hcg was so low that 2/3 doctors thought i was heading for a mc???? My Sil passed so many clots and had so much bleeding that up until the day she gave birth i was sure the pregnancy was going to turn out badly. Try and keep positive although i know its so much easier said then done....


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly good news the bleeding has stopped babe!!! Good luck on your scan today!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly thats wonderful news - i hope its the start of you getting more wonderful news today

Vic, Im not as sure of my dates as I was with Eloise cos i wasnt tempting and my cycles are not the standard 28 days at the mo so that 1 or 2 days could make the difference. The mmc thing is hanging over me. 

Im not expecting good news though, the bleeding is still there, still bright red. In my head it just cant be ok. Im absolutely crapping myself and posting here to delay getting ready to go. Eloise has just gone with John to his parents so i have no excuse not to be getting dressed. 

Im walking the plank.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato this sucks that you have to go through this I am praying that all is ok with your little bean.

Remember I had heavy bleeding and horrific cramping with Benjamin at the time I couldnt see how a baby would be alright but he was and to this day it still amazes me that he came through it all.

Im seeing my dr at 11:00 hoping she'll get me in for a scan and maybe do blood to see what my hcg levels are. I know it sounds crazy but I have a really unsettled feeling like somethings not right.

Will be thinking of you and sparkly :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Good luck nato I am thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Gonna have to sneak myself to the WC to check on everyone from my phone today....good luck ladies. I have hope and faith all will be well.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thinking of NATO and sparkly today. I have everything crossed for you both.

I had a HUGE bleed at 9 weeks with Zach! It's gushed out and I lost a massive clot! I was so sure it was over but obviously not!

Good luck girls.xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

Just checking in thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Checking in before I head to the airport. Hoping all is well with both of you lovely Disco ladies and the beans. xo


----------



## Sparkly

I'm amazed to update that all is well with my twins, they are even measuring 2 days ahead. No reason for the bleeding seen on the scan :shrug:

I cried all the way home with relief.

I hope your news is just as good Nato :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Thats fabulous Sparkly, what lovely news. You must be over the moon, did they give you any info on the bleeding? 2 days ahead is amazing. Strong little babies. 

My poor little bean didn't make it.


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry Nato :cry:

Yay sparks.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Nato I am so so sorry :cry:

Sending :hugs: to you


----------



## Sparkly

Oh Nato I'm really am so sorry :cry: This journey is so fucking unfair :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Nato I'm gutted for you. :cry: I wish there were words. I'm so very very sorry. So many of us have had more than one. I wish you didn't have to be part of this awful club. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sparkly, I'm thrilled for you honey.


----------



## vickyd

:nope::nope::nope:
Fuck Nato.....So fucking unfair.....


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nato I am so sorry for you, what shit news xxxx

Sparkly, brilliant that all is ok with you xxxx


----------



## vickyd

Yay Sparkly!!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

how confusing. The best news next to the worst news. 

Ive composed myself a bit now. I am still testing positive, but my uterus was completely empty, so the 'best' outcome is that I have had a painless mc and the hcg is still in my system. The worst case is that its ectopic, but he couldnt see anything and said its unlikely. What I thought was the plug on monday morning might've been more and it was a chemical that didnt progress.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato:hugs: this is horrible:nope: I hate that you are going through this.:hugs:

Sparkly- what a relief. I'm so happy you have your little fighters.

Today is bittersweet


----------



## msarkozi

oh Nato, I am so sorry hun :hugs: I don't know if there is anything I can say that will make you feel better, so I am just going to say we are here for you!! You are not alone, and we are grieving with you :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Sparkly - I am happy to hear the twins are all good. I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy with this little fighters :)


----------



## Allie84

:hug:

I"m so sorry, Nato. :( Sending the biggest hugs ever your way. Thinking of you. That's what happened with my MC...empty uterus at a scan. I was only about 5 weeks. I had huge clots and horrible bleeding before the scan, though. I'm hoping that the worst it over for you. 


Sparkly, that's such wonderful news. Sounds it was just a normal 'twin' bleed. I'm very happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Ah Nato...I'm so so sad to hear your news. I'm praying that you've passed the worst of this and you can move on. I hate that you have to go through this again.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry NATO :-(


----------



## NatoPMT

Thank you girls. Means a lot x


----------



## Sugarlove2

Great news on the scan Sparkly!

Nato, I'm so sorry. That's really sad news. Big :hugs:sweetie x


----------



## VGibs

That plain sucks Nato....nothing I say can make it better. Maybe when Eloise was grabbing your boob she was actually reaching for your heart to keep it from breaking.


----------



## NatoPMT

VGibs said:


> That plain sucks Nato....nothing I say can make it better. Maybe when Eloise was grabbing your boob she was actually reaching for your heart to keep it from breaking.

now youre just making me cry!!!


----------



## vickyd

Nato did the doc have an inclination as to whether it was a mc or a chemical?


----------



## NatoPMT

He didnt say, but I asked why I'd felt no pain and he said it was very early, to which I said 'like a chemical?' and he agreed. I dont actually know what a chemical is, i think its where it doesnt implant? I didnt get any implantation spotting this time, like i did with Eloise.


----------



## Dazed

Docs are always quick to respond that it is a "chemical". I think if I didn't have a test before my appt with my first one, they would have called it that.


----------



## msarkozi

I've never had implantation spotting, so I am not sure it happens all the time. This is a very sad day :( Do you think you will try again right away? That worked for me last time, but not sure that is everyone's thing.....


----------



## Round2

Are they going to monitor your HCG levels just to be sure?

My chemical was painless, just felt like a normal period.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Sorry I've been lurking again girls. Hugs all around--for congratulations and for 
support/sympathy. You are a great bunch of women and it's lovely to see how you support one another.


----------



## roonsma

Oh no Nato :cry: I'm really sorry to see your news :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I have a layover in Atlanta and wanted to check in. Nato, if those tests remain positive they need to monitor your hcg. My ectopic started with a positive test and bleeding. The scan revealed an empty uterus and my hcg levels were monitored. They didn't double every 48 hours. I had enough bleeding to look like AF which is what I thought it was. I don't want to scare you. I just want you to be monitored if the word ectopic is part of the conversation.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hearty at what stage was the uterus empty? couldn't they see anything in the tube at that stage? He did check the tubes but couldnt see anything. 

yes they should have checked my hcg but i left the clinic - i had been there for hours and was upset but now im regretting it and starting to worry. I will buy a double frer pack tomorrow and test... then test again in a few days and if it remains positive I'll go back.


----------



## Dazed

Nato - I was approx. 6w3d when they saw mine, but I didn't have a prior scan.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato, I tested positive for a while after my mc. I suppose it can just take a while for the hormone to leave the body. I wouldn't have thought they would monitor HCG levels in the UK after a mc, unless they have serious concerns that it's an ectopic. You've practically got to get on your hands and knees and beg to get a pregnancy confirmed. I think if your tubes have been checked and you're not getting any pains or anything like that, it's highly unlikely it's an ectopic. Just keep testing for a few days to check and I'm sure you can ring them if you're worried for advice. Also, remember that the pregnancy tests that we use are super sensitive (like FRER) and show up even low HCG levels. After my incomplete mc, I was testing positive at home, but not on the cheapo tests they use in the hospital. :hugs:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hope you manage to get a good night's sleep tonight and Eloise gives you lots of Mummy cuddles tomorrow x


----------



## VGibs

Sorry Nato...didn't mean to make ya cry :'(


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Nato, life is just so unfair!!!! Is it too early to tell you that you fell pregnant really easily this time and I'm confident it will happen again for you soon? It doesn't take away from the pain of the loss of this little bean, of course. :angel: And I really pray that it's not ectopic. :hugs:


I'm not not trying to be a subject changer, but I do have a question and I trust the opinion of you girls. Would you be offended if the husband of the couple you chose to be Godparents defriended you on Facebook because you post too many pictures of the baby?!! This happened to me today. Many months ago I asked my BFF of 15 years to be Alistair's guardian if anything should happen to Alex and I. She still lives in Edinburgh, but she's my friend from back in middle school, high schoo, college and we moved to Scotland together. Anyways, she said yes and was very certain about it. I noticed her hubby, another Scottish dude whom I have known since the day she met him 9 years ago, had defriended me on FB! I sent my BFF a quick message saying "Fran defriended me LOL...any idea why?" She wrote back and said "I don't know, but he did mention something about too many baby pictures being posted." WTF...for one thing, I don't think I post too many and if that's how he feels, would I really want him raising Alistair?l I wrote back asking this very question and now she's mad at me, I can tell. She wants to 'talk' on Skype about it.

PS. Welcome back Amy!


----------



## VGibs

Maybe she took being a Godparent at a symbolic level instead of an actual one? In which case, well if she has an issue it's plain rude to be angry at you for being offended. You have every right to be offended.


----------



## Allie84

She def. knew it was literal...I asked her if I could put them down on our will!! When I wrote back to her tonight I said I needed to know for sure if Fran was okay rasing Alistair before we do our will (which we're planning on doing around tax time). It just makes me want to cry for Alistair, because I have such a small family I need to rely on friends for this kind of thing. My parents are too old and unsuitable and I barely know my sister...and I just want the people we put down to truly love Alistair. I feel bad that he doesn't have anyone. :( If Fran can't bear to look at a few pics of him, it just pisses me off.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Girls, I'm leaving b&b and I'm not sure when/if ill ever be back. You lot will always be so special to me, we all went through some of the worst times if our lives together and I will never forget the support you all showed me.

I wish you all nothing but good things, take care.xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

What's happened sassy???


----------



## vickyd

Allie of course i would be offended!!! I would recall my offer of her being the godmother the same second! What is wrong with people.... The godparents should be people you trust and can rely on 100%, not to mention they should be absolutely 100% in love with your child...

Nato i have no experience with ectopic but i think Hearty's advice is spot on. Im sure you can go and have a couple of hcg tests privately. You need to rule out 100% the chance of ectopic. I wonder if with chemicals its normal to bleed...I asked two friends lastr night who have had chemicals and they said that it was just like a normal period and the only way they knew it was a chemical was they took a home pregnancy test and after a few days had bloods done and they showed no sign of pregnancy. They werent even referred for a scan after. 

Sassy i saw that you also left fb? Are you ok? Id hate to loose contact with you completely after all we have been through....Can we have your email at least?


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy, I'm feeling a bit worried about you, I dont feel that you have had the support you deserve off us recently. When I say 'us', that might just be my guilt about not offering you enough support. I didnt offer up much when you mentioned Danny because i didnt know enough about it and didnt want to ask questions that had already been discussed, Ive missed so much. I should have been more explicit about that, but i also realise you feeling you need to leave will have lots of reasons behind it. 

If you think that leaving BnB and fb will help you, then you have to do whats best for you, but I hope that doesnt leave you in any way cut off, and that you have the support from family and friends and the medium to express how youre feeling. Have you considered all the options as to your feelings at the mo? as well as how youre feeling about your marriage and feeling so exhausted from sleeplessness, could there be anything hormonal going on? 

Please pop back and let us know how you are. And if you need us, we will be here xx


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy are you ok? Like Vicky I would hate to loose contact with you :hugs:

Allie I would be offended I cant believe that he defriended you for putting too many photos on thats ridiculous and surely he'd want to see photos of how your little boy is doing. Your bff has no right to be upset you were just finding out what was going on and you need people you can 100% rely on and will put Alistair first and love him :hugs:

Nato hun how are you doing?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I've just been fighting my feelings for so long, I'm drowning and I can't continue to feel so desparately unhappy. I have nothing positive to say to anyone and all I do us talk about my problems on here and not my children!

Having children does not save an awful marriage it just makes it 1000x harder to walk away! My kids are the only thing keeping me going!

I've told danny. I've seen my dr and I've started taking anti depressants and sleeping tablets (short term)! I didn't want it to come to this but I cannot feel this hurt and pain any longer.

I just need to get away from everything until my head is in a more "normal" place!

Thanks girls.x


----------



## VGibs

Oh Sass....I know just how you are feeling. I had crazy PND after I had MeMe and it seems to make everything a hundred times worse then you want them to be. I'd rather you have somewhere to come and discuss your problems then not. You need to let it out. I can't speak for the other girls but I don't mind listening to anyone's problems.


----------



## vickyd

Sass I dont think anyone here minds you talking about your non-baby related problems! I think we had this discussion earlier on when it was said that we are a group of friends talking about everything rather than a ttc forum. Obviously if you need a break its totally understandable but know we are always here for you.


----------



## Dazed

Sorry you are leaving Sass, but good luck.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Sassy I'm so sorry you're feeling crap at the moment. I totally agree with Vicky, you can come on here and talk about anything if it helps. Hope you start feeling better on your meds soon. Has the Doctor mentioned the possibility of any counselling for you too? :hugs:

Allie, I can't believe your friends! I'd be furious and very hurt. I would seriously reconsider having them in your will, they sound like very selfish people. Has Alex not get any family he could ask on his side? 

Nato, how are you feeling? Hope you managed to get a good night's sleep :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sass, please dont go if thats the main reason. We may have all come together over pregnancy loss, but thats only the reason we came together, not the reason we still post. We are now a group of friends who can talk about anything, I not only dont mind stuff about non baby topics, i actually enjoy talking about other stuff. I feel terrible that you feel that way. I understand if you dont want to talk about it, but i dont feel good if you feel you cant talk about it. I understand if you feel you need some space, but dont feel good if you feel you have to have it. 

Hearty is a trained counsellor. Im a half trained counsellor, whats hurting people is what we do / want to do for a living. Every other discoer is a damned good listener with damned good advice. I dont think youve had as much support as youve possibly you needed recently but I would like to change that - thats our bad not yours. 

If you want to talk about why your marriage feels so bad, or how you're feeling this pain and hurt, then i for one would feel honoured to listen. 

Im really glad you have talked to the dr and spoken to Danny. I hope things get better very very soon, and i hope you stay x


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for asking Luce, Vic & Ash

Its almost harder this time, last time the mmc was so physically brutal that it provided a bit of a distraction from what was happening. This time i have nothing to be traumatised about so the only thing i have to think about is what I've lost. 

Im feeling extremely confident its not ectopic. My symptoms are entirely gone, im still bleeding slightly but boobs are completely normal. I am going to do a test when i can get to the chemist, but im certain that Ive miscarried fully. 

Im doing ok but woke up this morning and then remembered, and had that horrible sinking feeling. Im getting anxious about something happening to weasel, and i feel ive deprived her of the chance to experience being a big sister. I know this is illogical, but im worried my reservations about having another stopped this baby growing, like the bean felt rejected. 

Allie - your friend is out of order. What skin is it off their nose if you post pics of your baby? You're not spamming, so what the hell is that passive aggressive defriending all about? I could understand if you were expressing views that were controversial for eg, that can warrant a defriending, but posting the odd photo of your baby, on a page about your life is completely acceptable. Why is that so offensive to him? And why the hell didnt she tell him to pull his socks up, rather than giving you a casual explanation of what he thought so important as to cut you off? If you talk to them, i wouldnt focus on whether you do or do not post too much (you dont) i would ask why they didnt talk to you about it, or why they felt your posting was worth putting your friendship at risk.


----------



## vickyd

Nato i totally get your anxiety of something happening to weasel. I just went through a month of severe anxiety that her flu was actually some cancer! I was so convinced that i was actually googling how to deal with the loss of a child. I also feel like my selfishness of working in a fucking CHEMICAL lab will cause her harm and am experiencing tremendous guilt. Im actually convinced that i shouldnt have another baby as im sure i have poisened all my eggs. I think you need to come to term with this loss and then pick yourself up and try again. You are strong and focused and i think you aredoing a fabulous job at parenting.


----------



## LucyJ

Sassy I second what the girls have said always happy to listen to you. We have all become friends and happy to listen to whatever anyone needs to talk about whether it be baby related or not. Im so sorry you are in so much pain. I understand if you feel you need to step away but if you want/need the support we are here. You can talk to us.

Nato I wish I could say something that would make things better for you. After a mc a lot of what we feel and think is illogica/irrational but its how you feel and expressing it is good you need to let it out. I will say you are a great mum Eloise is lucky to have you. You've not deprived her this isnt your fault its tragic and heartbraking and i so wish you werent going through it. Your fears of something happening to weasy is natural after what you've been through. I know I still worry about Benjamin if I were to lose him I try to blocks those thoughts if I can. You are a strong wonderful person you will come through this and we are all here to support you.


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Nato i totally get your anxiety of something happening to weasel. I just went through a month of severe anxiety that her flu was actually some cancer! I was so convinced that i was actually googling how to deal with the loss of a child. I also feel like my selfishness of working in a fucking CHEMICAL lab will cause her harm and am experiencing tremendous guilt. Im actually convinced that i shouldnt have another baby as im sure i have poisened all my eggs. I think you need to come to term with this loss and then pick yourself up and try again. You are strong and focused and i think you aredoing a fabulous job at parenting.

If thats the case, then every single ex smoker should have the same guilt Vic - if youve ever smoked a cig, then you have ingested toxins, and everyone who lives in a city breathing in hydrocarbons, or eaten non organic food and pesticides. I can see why its right under your nose, but we've all poisoned our babies if eggs are vulnerable like that...I'm pretty sure that eggs arent affected that way though, i am sure i have read up on this and as the eggs are already there when you are born, they arent subject to uptake during cell division as they would be if they were sperm being produced at will. 

I do know that men who are decorators and exposed to paint on a daily basis are at risk of damaging sperm, but i dont think eggs are. 

Hero's health problems are going to have an effect on you, its no wonder youre anxious. It might be displacement though Vic, I know you have mentioned you have guilt about how hardcore she is and you needing to get her out of the house to run off energy and other stuff, maybe your anxieties are partly due to other stuff that you are burying? 

i do feel like a good mummy, I know she adores me. I just wish I had been able to do that for this one. I will try again, despite worrying about it now meaning that my eggs are overcooked and Ive reached a point where they wont be healthy enough to be successful


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - I'm sorry that you're going through this :hugs: You are healthy and obviously fertile you have not deprived your daughter of being a big sister, I'm sure your time will come.

Allie - I would be offended if I were you, you have every right to be. I believe asking someone to be a godparent to my precious child an honour for them, he should not be bored of seeing pics of him for goodness sake, he should love them. I can't get enough off seeing my 3 godchildren on FB pics :shrug:

Sassy - I'm sorry I haven't been in your journal for a bit, I will catch-up with you. I'm not sure what's happened to drive you to leave and I'm really sorry that you are doing I class you as one of my good friends on here :hugs: I know you have talked about you and Danny having troubles for months, we're all here for you if you need us to be honey.

Lucy - Did you manage to get to the doctors? How are you doing?


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I know I still worry about Benjamin if I were to lose him I try to blocks those thoughts if I can. You are a strong wonderful person you will come through this and we are all here to support you.

thank you x

I think I manage to block the thoughts out usually like you do, but when youre vulnerable as in pregnancy, or after mc, it makes you more vulnerable to the anxiety taking hold over this stuff

But talking about it has helped so thanks girls. 

Sparkly - i do hope so. How are you today? Still delirious with relief? What a great place to be!! I hope you can relax and enjoy it


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - Honestly I find pregnancy impossible to relax about these days, I think it may be the case for quite a few of us discoers, we've all been through way too much shit :( My next scan in on Monday and I always dread them!


----------



## Round2

Nato, I hate hearing that you feel like you've 'deprived' Eloise of being a sister. She has no idea what it's like to be a sister, so she will never feel deprived. I am an only child and can only dream to have had a family like what you and John can provide for her. She is a very lucky child and will have a wonderful childhood with or without a sibling. I missed that you had reservations about this pregnancy. Is that because you don't feel ready for another child? 

Sassy, like the other's said...no subjects are off limits. We're a group of friends here to help. Take some time if you need to, but please let us know how you are doing.

Allie, I'm sorry, but this person sounds like they are in high school and not qualified to be a god parent. The whole situation sounds ridiculous, there's no way I would want them to be responsible for my child. I'm sorry you have limited choices, I'm the same way. I hope you can find someone more suitable. Oh and you so don't post alot of pics...I know lots of people who do and you are not one of them (nobody on here).


----------



## Round2

Sparkly said:


> Nato - Honestly I find pregnancy impossible to relax about these days, I think it may be the case for quite a few of us discoers, we've all been through way too much shit :( My next scan in on Monday and I always dread them!

I felt that way even at the u/s 2 days before I gave birth. It does get easier though, you'll never look forward to them, but the negative thoughts lessen before each scan as you progress.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sparkly said:


> Nato - Honestly I find pregnancy impossible to relax about these days, I think it may be the case for quite a few of us discoers, we've all been through way too much shit :( My next scan in on Monday and I always dread them!

I hear you. I dont think there was a single scan I enjoyed with Eloise, oh except the 3D one at 30 odd weeks because that was about seeing her face and not checking her health - that was amazing and if you fancy it, id heartily recommend it as an enjoyable pregnancy experience! 



Round2 said:


> Nato, I hate hearing that you feel like you've 'deprived' Eloise of being a sister. She has no idea what it's like to be a sister, so she will never feel deprived. I am an only child and can only dream to have had a family like what you and John can provide for her. She is a very lucky child and will have a wonderful childhood with or without a sibling. I missed that you had reservations about this pregnancy. Is that because you don't feel ready for another child?

I love seeing how happy she is, she's such a little giggler, the best thing is when we look at each other and start laughing. I had reservations because i was worried that i might not be able to maintain how happy we are with the extra stress / sleep deprivation that a baby brings. I was worried i wouldnt be able to cope, and that i wouldnt be able to do for the new baby what I do for eloise, or maintain the level of care she has being an only child

oo shes awake sorry gotta go


----------



## LucyJ

Sparkly saw my dr yesterday she sent me for a blood test today which Ive had and got me an early scan for a week on friday it was tues then got a letter saying a week monday so phoned them up to double check so they've booked me in a week friday I should be 6 weeks. They were really lovely and said any problems between then to just ring and they'll see me. Ive not had anymore spotting since the weekend but my nausea and dizziness has disappeared which I know means nothing but your mind just runs away with you.

I dont think scans will ever be anything but scary I remember having my 32 week scan I could feel Benjamin moving but was still so nervous. 

Nato keep talking to us :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Nato! I remember waking up after my mc and thinking it was a nightmare and crying all over again. It's such a tragic loss! You are a great mommy to Eloise and you will give her everything she wants in life, no doubt about it. I hope you are feeling ok, and please talk to us about it as much as you want

oh Sass sweetie, I hope you don't cut yourself off completely. We love you and you are most welcome to talk about anything with us. That is what we are all here for. We have been bonded for almost 3 years now. We care about your very much and we are always here for you :hugs:

Allie, I would be offended too. I am not sure I would want him to raise my child, if he doesn't like seeing pictures of my child. It just seems odd. 

Luce, I am glad you are going to have a scan soon. Can't wait to hear an update!

Sparkly, glad you are doing well

Vick - hi lol! I can't remember all what I read now (sorry)


----------



## vickyd

Nato i have a hard time with Hero, just an example she is 2 next month and still wakes multiple times in the night screaming bloody murder if i dont bring her to bed with me. She fights me on everything, it takes us 1 hour in the morning to get dressed and walk her 2 minutes to my moms house. I feel as exhausted today as when she was a newborn.
This along with a very demanding career results in me not being able to hide my fustration with her which im sure she senses. This in turn leads to guilt. I am the guilt queen of the disco testers.


----------



## msarkozi

Vick, it is so normal for the frustrations. At times I end up raising my voice at Kash because I get frustrated with him not listening to me. And at times when he wakes at night and is trying to play games with me, I give him a light spanking on the bum and tell him to get to bed now! Other times I just say, mommy is going back to bed and so are you or you are getting a spanking! I know how awful it sounds, but it works every time. I love my child more then anything in the world, but sometimes they just frustrate the heck out of us!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you, everyone. I'm glad to have my feelings validated. We're chatting online now (I'm at school and can't talk) and neither of us have brought it up. We have some other friends in mind so I'm going to ask them and then just let my BFF know that we've went with someone else and not make a deal of it, I guess. She says I'm too sensitive and easily offended so I guess I just won't be this time. I'll just let it go, but change gaurdians for sure....

Sassy, I'm sorry if I haven't bee supportive enough. I try to ask questions on your journal but I also don't want to seem like a pest so I just let things go sometimes....but I'm also worried about you!! You read my journal and know that I'm talking about marriage and family problems more than I talk about Alistair. I also feel guilty about that too, but I try to realize that that's what we're here for, and it's good to get support. Everyone knows we loved our babies and they are the lights of our lives. You are a wonderful mummy and it's plainly evident so don't worry about that. Please don't go, I'd hate to lose touch with you after these years! 

Nato, I hear you. I really, really do...when you were posting about how easy Eloise is and how that makes you feel, I feel the same way. And the things you posted today I feel the same about. All I can offer is commiseration and love, I have no good advice. :hugs: Oh, but you haven't cooked your eggs! You're fertile. Oh, and I struggled with those feelings of worrying I 'didn't want' my bean enough when I had a MC. I wasn't actively TTC when I got pregnant and had my MC. I was so scared and upset when I got pregnant and kind of didn't want to be pregnant....then I miscarried. Cue feelings that I caused it. Now I can look back with my rational brain and realize that's not possible. I even googled it a bunch at the time. Ha. 

Vicky, I'm sorry you feel that way. You sound a lot like me in the constant worry/guilt/irrational fear arena. I think people like us are just doomed to live a life like that. Or is that too negative? I dunno, I sometimes feel like I'm so ingrained to think like that, that there's nothing to help me. Today I felt scared about something happening to Alistair for no reason. I just freaked out. The last words I said to him before dropping him off at daycare were "Bye, Bunny" because I mis-spoke buddy. As I was leaving daycare I thought "what if those were the last words I spoke to him?" I mean, seriously?! Who thinks like that?!?!?


----------



## Allie84

Update: Apparently I was accidently deleted and he 'loves Alistair'. Hmmmm.


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I would be offended! It&#8217;s their God son so they should at least have some interest. I don&#8217;t think you post too many pictures either&#8230; I on the other hand am a total Penny paparazzi:dohh:. I think your concerns are valid. And I understand why you feel hurt because I would too.I'm glad you made up your mind and know what you are going to do. I&#8217;m kinda having doubts about the Godparents we picked for Penny as well but not sure how to bring it up with them. Her Godfather is Tim&#8217;s best friend since middle school and he and I became very close when we all lived together. He is like family. His girlfriend is a good friend of our as well but they don&#8217;t ever ask about Penny and we hardly see them anymore. The last time was for her 1st birthday when they agreed to host it at their house. They have both said they don&#8217;t like kids but adore Penny and willingly agreed to be Godparents. I&#8217;m kind of wishing I had picked my older sister and her fiancé now. I had to laugh at "bye, bunny":haha:

Sassy- I hate to see you go especially when you are in such a dark place. We are here for you:hugs:. Don&#8217;t worry about talking about your problems. That&#8217;s what we are all here for. We are all friends and have been through the good and the bad together. 

Nato- Its normal to feel all those emotions and that little bean definitely didn&#8217;t feel rejected. Even though you had some reservations (its ok to feel scared about the unknown) you truly wanted that little bean and to give Eloise a chance at being a big sister. I&#8217;m glad you are pushing forward and remaining strong. There is nothing else you can do especially when you have a little girl who needs her mommy. Sometimes I can&#8217;t believe how strong we all are. Going through what we did and coming out the other side even better and damn good mothers! You deserve another little one as special as your Weasel and I hope you get him/her very soon. 

Vicky- that&#8217;s a lot of stress you are putting your self under but I&#8217;m sure we can all relate. It sounds difficult still feeling the exhaustion a newborn brings. No one functions properly with that much lack of sleep especially on top of a demanding career. 

Sparkly- I hope those twinkies of your are not giving their mummy any more trouble!

Lucy- I am excitedly awaiting your scan. 

Like everyone else, I still have those heart stopping moments when I feel like something has happened to Penny. I still can&#8217;t go to sleep without making sure she is breathing every night before bed. Its not always in a panicky fashion. Its more like routine now but every so often I enter her room with my heart in my throat praying she is ok. I also have this gut feeling that I won&#8217;t be around as long as I would like. I&#8217;ve always felt like I would die young, like my mother. She was a week away from her 45th birthday. I have this feeling like I will be diagnosed with cancer. I don&#8217;t fret over it but its sad that I have accepted it in my mind. I try not to think about it and just live in the moment but its at the back of my mind and I will just have to wait and see if it comes true. 

AFM- I just got the news that my uncle (my mom&#8217;s brother and best friend) had two strokes this week and has been in the hospital for a few days. He will be in in-patient rehab for a few weeks but is doing ok. He is only 46 but I guess things like this happened.:shrug: My mom&#8217;s side of the family does not have the best luck with health and it worries me. I am supposed to go to North Carolina with Tim on business next month but I think I am going to take Penny to New Mexico instead so we can be with family. Both my grandfathers will be there as well so I think it is good timing.


----------



## heart tree

NatoPMT said:


> Hearty at what stage was the uterus empty? couldn't they see anything in the tube at that stage? He did check the tubes but couldnt see anything.
> 
> yes they should have checked my hcg but i left the clinic - i had been there for hours and was upset but now im regretting it and starting to worry. I will buy a double frer pack tomorrow and test... then test again in a few days and if it remains positive I'll go back.

Sorry I was traveling all day and am just seeing this. I started bleeding at 12dpo and thought it was AF. Then at 21dpo I started bleeding again for 5 days. I got an hcg test and it came back at 32. That would have put me at over 5 weeks pregnant. They did a few more tests hcg tests, I don't remember how many, before they did an ultrasound. I was over 6 weeks and they didn't see anything in my uterus or tubes. My hcg kept rising which was the only indication of ectopic. I had no pain, no symptoms and nothing was seen in my tubes. They did a D&C and didn't find any pregnancy tissue. That's what confirmed the ectopic. They never saw it in my tube until they did surgery to remove it. There was some concern it might be located elsewhere in my body. Ectopics aren't always in the tubes. I was over 7 weeks when I had the surgery. I'm sure you are fine, but take a few more tests just to make sure they are getting lighter. 



Allie84 said:


> I'm not not trying to be a subject changer, but I do have a question and I trust the opinion of you girls. Would you be offended if the husband of the couple you chose to be Godparents defriended you on Facebook because you post too many pictures of the baby?!! This happened to me today. Many months ago I asked my BFF of 15 years to be Alistair's guardian if anything should happen to Alex and I. She still lives in Edinburgh, but she's my friend from back in middle school, high schoo, college and we moved to Scotland together. Anyways, she said yes and was very certain about it. I noticed her hubby, another Scottish dude whom I have known since the day she met him 9 years ago, had defriended me on FB! I sent my BFF a quick message saying "Fran defriended me LOL...any idea why?" She wrote back and said "I don't know, but he did mention something about too many baby pictures being posted." WTF...for one thing, I don't think I post too many and if that's how he feels, would I really want him raising Alistair?l I wrote back asking this very question and now she's mad at me, I can tell. She wants to 'talk' on Skype about it.
> 
> PS. Welcome back Amy!

Allie, the other girls have already said it. I would be offended and would recant the request for being godparents. I do find it suspicious that he refriended you. 



Sassy_TTC said:


> I've just been fighting my feelings for so long, I'm drowning and I can't continue to feel so desparately unhappy. I have nothing positive to say to anyone and all I do us talk about my problems on here and not my children!
> 
> Having children does not save an awful marriage it just makes it 1000x harder to walk away! My kids are the only thing keeping me going!
> 
> I've told danny. I've seen my dr and I've started taking anti depressants and sleeping tablets (short term)! I didn't want it to come to this but I cannot feel this hurt and pain any longer.
> 
> I just need to get away from everything until my head is in a more "normal" place!
> 
> Thanks girls.x

Sassy, I'm so sad that I wasn't there yesterday to respond to this. I often feel the weight of marriage and having a child. It's very, very difficult. I would be honored if you chose to share your feelings with us. We aren't here just to discuss babies. We are here to talk about life. But I also respect your decision to leave. I never have time for journals, so I don't know the extent of you depression, but from this short statement, it sounds difficult. You are brave to admit it. And you are even braver to seek help. We are here for you any time. 



NatoPMT said:


> Thanks for asking Luce, Vic & Ash
> 
> *Its almost harder this time, last time the mmc was so physically brutal that it provided a bit of a distraction from what was happening. This time i have nothing to be traumatised about so the only thing i have to think about is what I've lost.*
> 
> Im feeling extremely confident its not ectopic. My symptoms are entirely gone, im still bleeding slightly but boobs are completely normal. I am going to do a test when i can get to the chemist, but im certain that Ive miscarried fully.
> 
> Im doing ok but woke up this morning and then remembered, and had that horrible sinking feeling. Im getting anxious about something happening to weasel, and i feel ive deprived her of the chance to experience being a big sister. I know this is illogical, but *im worried my reservations about having another stopped this baby growing, like the bean felt rejected. *
> 
> Allie - your friend is out of order. What skin is it off their nose if you post pics of your baby? You're not spamming, so what the hell is that passive aggressive defriending all about? I could understand if you were expressing views that were controversial for eg, that can warrant a defriending, but posting the odd photo of your baby, on a page about your life is completely acceptable. Why is that so offensive to him? And why the hell didnt she tell him to pull his socks up, rather than giving you a casual explanation of what he thought so important as to cut you off? If you talk to them, i wouldnt focus on whether you do or do not post too much (you dont) i would ask why they didnt talk to you about it, or why they felt your posting was worth putting your friendship at risk.

Each loss is hard in it's own way. For me, I grieved them all differently. They had their place in time and circumstances made each difficult but different from the others. There is no comparison. They are unique losses. And you most certainly did not cause this one not to flourish. Sadly, it just happens. And even worse, it happens more as we get older. I know this isn't new to you. The fact that this one didn't make it doesn't have a bearing on what your feelings were about it. 



vickyd said:


> Nato i have a hard time with Hero, just an example she is 2 next month and still wakes multiple times in the night screaming bloody murder if i dont bring her to bed with me. She fights me on everything, it takes us 1 hour in the morning to get dressed and walk her 2 minutes to my moms house. I feel as exhausted today as when she was a newborn.
> This along with a very demanding career results in me not being able to hide my fustration with her which im sure she senses. This in turn leads to guilt. I am the guilt queen of the disco testers.

How many of us have felt frustrated at our kids? Raise your hand. Mine is raised. It's so damn hard being a mother. And I'm getting a sense that Delilah is much like Hero. She is so active that I look forward to her next nap. I'm constantly exhausted by her. I love her, but am exhausted. None of us were immune to the range of emotions our parents felt. It's what makes us well rounded people. As long as you are balancing your frustration with love, she'll be fine. 



hoping:) said:


> AFM- I just got the news that my uncle (my moms brother and best friend) had two strokes this week and has been in the hospital for a few days. He will be in in-patient rehab for a few weeks but is doing ok. He is only 46 but I guess things like this happened.:shrug: My moms side of the family does not have the best luck with health and it worries me. I am supposed to go to North Carolina with Tim on business next month but I think I am going to take Penny to New Mexico instead so we can be with family. Both my grandfathers will be there as well so I think it is good timing.

I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. He's so young! It is possible to bounce back from strokes. It's good that he is doing inpatient rehab. The quicker he is using his brain, the better he'll heal. And did you know that when parts of the brain are damaged by strokes, the brain finds other pathways around the damage to get the same tasks done. The brain is amazing. I think it's good you'll be with family.


Lucy, good luck at your scan. 

Hi to everyone else!

Long day of travel yesterday, but Delilah was a star. She didn't cry once and it took us 13 hours from door to door. I can't say it was easy taking a 5 hour plane ride alone with her, but she was great. I'm a little fed up with Tim at the moment though. He had 2 weeks without us here. I asked him to clean the house. Nothing was done! I even had to make the bed when I got home and I was exhausted. There was a pile of clothes in Delilah's bed too. So instead of coming home to a clean house, I feel like I have even more work to do. I'm already feeling sad that I had to leave my mom. And I'm feeling isolated as there is no one here to help me during the days with the baby. Now I also feel frustrated with my husband. And he wants to have sex tonight! I highly doubt that will happen. I really wanted to come back and feel chemistry towards him, but I didn't. I'm feeling even more distant. I really don't feel like he pulls his weight. His argument would be that he has a job and makes all the money. But I feel like my job is 24/7, even while I was on vacation. I'm not sure how to broach it without getting into an argument. Any ideas? I'm so tired I can't think straight right now.


----------



## hoping:)

Hearty- coming home from vaction to a dirty house is one of my biggest pet peeves. I would be upset as well especially since he only had himself to take care of for two weeks. I totally agree with you, being a stay at home parent is 24/7 and not a walk in the park. It is so much easier for me to go to work and do adult things. Has Tim ever had to watch Delilah by himself for more than 24 hours or even just during the day? If I'm really upset the only way I can have a calm conversation with Tim is to write to him. I know its silly but when I am feeling very passionate about something my emotions get in the way. when we are having an actual conversation I never seem to get everything out before I start getting upset and saying things wrong:dohh: Writing allows me to express everything I am feeling without interruption and then we are able to sit down as discuss the matter calmly and effectively.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Amber, that's a really excellent suggestion!

No, Tim has never had her for that long since I'm BF'ing her. What really got to me is that while we were in Florida, he emailed me saying he wanted to put her in her crib on the first night back. She's never slept in the crib before! I said I respectfully disagreed as I would be exhausted and she would be off her game. I also reminded him we agreed to start with naps in her crib as a way to transition her. He agreed. But last night I put her in the co-sleeper next to me. She woke up at 1am and I patted her until she fell back asleep. Then she woke at 3am. I tried the same thing but she cried. She cried for less than a minute before Tim said "this isn't working," meaning the crying. I tried to explain that I was trying to soothe her rather than nurse her, but I didn't feel like arguing at 3am so I just picked her up and nursed her. I got to listen to him snore while I was awake. Grrrr. She did that several more times in the early morning and he would say, "what can I do?" but then would fall back asleep. I'm thinking that once she is in her crib, as long as I know she isn't hungry, I'm going to make him get up and settle her. We'll see how it goes. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## LucyJ

> How many of us have felt frustrated at our kids? Raise your hand. Mine is raised. It's so damn hard being a mother. And I'm getting a sense that Delilah is much like Hero. She is so active that I look forward to her next nap. I'm constantly exhausted by her. I love her, but am exhausted. None of us were immune to the range of emotions our parents felt. It's what makes us well rounded people. As long as you are balancing your frustration with love, she'll be fine.

Raising my hand. Vicky being a mum is hard work on top of that you have a demanding job and you are doing it all on very little sleep I dont know you are still standing sometimes. 



> Long day of travel yesterday, but Delilah was a star. She didn't cry once and it took us 13 hours from door to door. I can't say it was easy taking a 5 hour plane ride alone with her, but she was great. I'm a little fed up with Tim at the moment though. He had 2 weeks without us here. I asked him to clean the house. Nothing was done! I even had to make the bed when I got home and I was exhausted. There was a pile of clothes in Delilah's bed too. So instead of coming home to a clean house, I feel like I have even more work to do. I'm already feeling sad that I had to leave my mom. And I'm feeling isolated as there is no one here to help me during the days with the baby. Now I also feel frustrated with my husband. And he wants to have sex tonight! I highly doubt that will happen. I really wanted to come back and feel chemistry towards him, but I didn't. I'm feeling even more distant. I really don't feel like he pulls his weight. His argument would be that he has a job and makes all the money. But I feel like my job is 24/7, even while I was on vacation. I'm not sure how to broach it without getting into an argument. Any ideas? I'm so tired I can't think straight right now.

Coming home to house that hasnt been cleaned and things to do is so frustrating and would have left me beyond angry especially after all the travelling you had done. Steve and I went through this I'd recommend sitting down calmly and talking rather than lossing your temper because hes decided to go down the pub with a mate which is what I did. Steve quite often goes out and I was feeling frustrated, lonely & felt that we werent his pirority. He said that he needed down time as he works very hard and then he comes home and I expect him to have Benjamin. I said well thats fine but wheres my down time I dont think he understood that even if I went to a baby group or met a friend with her little one I was still focused on Benjamin and it wasnt down time. He does bath time eveery night he thought it was because I didnt want to do it but actually its because I think its important that he and benjamin have special time together & that was a good time for them to have. We had a fight I got irritated told him to go out he went out I was upset then wouldnt talk to him but we ended up chatting whilst lying in bed it was calm we both apologised for shouting. He explained how he felt and I explained how I felt. One thing that did help was accidental we were meant to meet friends for lunch I wasnt well so steve went with Benjamin and he was shattered when he got home normally Im there so he can sit & chat but on this occassion he had to be completely focused on Benjamin. All I can suggest is be totally honest about how you feel and get Tim to have Delilah so you have some me time.


----------



## msarkozi

It's very frustrating Hearty. Gord does not help me out at all, so even when I go away and he is at home, I still come home to having to clean up all his messes he made and doing all the laundry because he wouldn't do it at all for himself. I get into an arguement with him about it all the time and I have told him he is lazy and useless. I always get the I work and bring home the money thing too, to which I tell him I have a full time job as well and bring home money, but that I also have to be a parent for the rest of the time I am home, as well as be his little slave. I really don't think some men get it at all. They must have been babied by their moms or something and expect us to do the same for them. 

I agree with you that when you transition to the crib, it would be easier to start with the naps. Then slowly move to the night time. I didn't have Kash in our room to begin with, so I can't offer much advice there other then I think you are right about how you want to do it. 

hoping, I think I am much like you and I would rather write to communicate my feelings. For me, I am a very sensitive person and I hate confrontations as they generally make me cry. It's much easier for me to write out my feelings and have someone read it. Like you say, it is uninterrupted as well, and so you have a chance to get everything out without someone cutting in and then you forgetting.


----------



## vickyd

haha!! Hearty you crackme up!! You will be getting up to soothe her in her crib, thats a fact!! Tim might do it 3 times a month tops. Unless you have the mighty exception to the rule, honey you will be doing all the work. Me and Alex have fought a million times about him not pulling his weight (aka he does nada around the house) even though i work full time and take care of Hero 80% of the evening. Sometimes i just go mental and start throwing stuff at him cause i feel like im talking to wall. 
Oh and Delilah is most likely nothing like Hero cause if Hero was travelling for all those hours, the plane would have made an emergency landing or you would have left her in the Wc!!!! Hero cant make it 30 minutes in the car without driving us mental!!!!


----------



## Allie84

I love that ther's 10 of us viewing this thread right now!! Post ladies. I see you lurkers....

Anyways, Hearty and Amber I want to respond to you but I'm on my way to class! I didn't want to read and run. Will respond tonight. :flower:


----------



## LucyJ

> No, Tim has never had her for that long since I'm BF'ing her. What really got to me is that while we were in Florida, he emailed me saying he wanted to put her in her crib on the first night back. She's never slept in the crib before! I said I respectfully disagreed as I would be exhausted and she would be off her game. I also reminded him we agreed to start with naps in her crib as a way to transition her. He agreed. But last night I put her in the co-sleeper next to me. She woke up at 1am and I patted her until she fell back asleep. Then she woke at 3am. I tried the same thing but she cried. She cried for less than a minute before Tim said "this isn't working," meaning the crying. I tried to explain that I was trying to soothe her rather than nurse her, but I didn't feel like arguing at 3am so I just picked her up and nursed her. I got to listen to him snore while I was awake. Grrrr. She did that several more times in the early morning and he would say, "what can I do?" but then would fall back asleep. I'm thinking that once she is in her crib, as long as I know she isn't hungry, I'm going to make him get up and settle her. We'll see how it goes.

I remember that the thing that used to drive me nuts is when steve would wake up after a good nights sleep ok he may of woken when benjamim cried but went straight back to sleep and say Im so tired what an awful night :grr: used to make me mad when Id been up half the night with him. I never expected steve to get up with benjamin during the week mainly as he has physical job and dangerous considering the tools he works with so didnt want him being tired but at the weekends I expected him to help and he regluarly now gets up in the morning with benjamim at weekends so I can stay in bed


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, cant wait to hear your scan news when you get there, I have a good feeling about your baby bean



msarkozi said:


> :hugs: Nato! I remember waking up after my mc and thinking it was a nightmare and crying all over again. It's such a tragic loss! You are a great mommy to Eloise and you will give her everything she wants in life, no doubt about it. I hope you are feeling ok, and please talk to us about it as much as you want

Thank you. That waking up to remember thing is just horrible. For that split second, all is well, then its really not



vickyd said:


> Nato i have a hard time with Hero, just an example she is 2 next month and still wakes multiple times in the night screaming bloody murder if i dont bring her to bed with me. She fights me on everything, it takes us 1 hour in the morning to get dressed and walk her 2 minutes to my moms house. I feel as exhausted today as when she was a newborn.
> This along with a very demanding career results in me not being able to hide my fustration with her which im sure she senses. This in turn leads to guilt. I am the guilt queen of the disco testers.

Without wanting to undermine your worries about chemicals and stuff, i guess this maybe the above is issue thats the source of the anxiety, with other stuff loading on top and providing more fuel. I honestly couldnt cope with working as well as being a mummy, and my baby is much less tricky - i think youre doing an amazing job - I know you want to work, perhaps like Cesca does too, but theres a lot to juggle. It would take me 2 hours to get weasel ready too but because i dont have to, it doesnt feel like a problem, if i worked normal hours then it would be. I think you just have a lot on your plate so having a feisty and selectively independent toddler makes it all seem like even more. The waking up thing is a nightmare, i can see how that would be extremely stressful, you cant do everything, be exhausted and it not feel hard and frustrating. Thats not you being a bad mummy, its how everyone in the world would feel in that position. Sounds like there's nothing you can do so all i can say is youre normal to feel that way. My friend has a really bad sleeper, i think i mentioned to you that she got a sleep specialist in to help her but cant remember what you said back..maybe there wasnt one in greece? 



Allie84 said:


> Thank you, everyone. I'm glad to have my feelings validated. We're chatting online now (I'm at school and can't talk) and neither of us have brought it up. We have some other friends in mind so I'm going to ask them and then just let my BFF know that we've went with someone else and not make a deal of it, I guess. She says I'm too sensitive and easily offended so I guess I just won't be this time. I'll just let it go, but change gaurdians for sure....

youre too sensitive? gah!!! Thats really annoyed me. If youre too sensitive, why pretend it was a mistake to defriend? I dont appreciate you being told you have to adapt who you are (while actually your 'oversensitivity' is a reasonable level of concern considering the circumstance and being honest about how you feel, to their sneaky defriending) ....to allow for their passive aggressiveness and their apparent mistakes. I know they are your pals and you will get past it, but in this moment, im annoyed with them. 



Allie84 said:


> Nato, I hear you. I really, really do...when you were posting about how easy Eloise is and how that makes you feel, I feel the same way. And the things you posted today I feel the same about. All I can offer is commiseration and love, I have no good advice. :hugs: Oh, but you haven't cooked your eggs! You're fertile. Oh, and I struggled with those feelings of worrying I 'didn't want' my bean enough when I had a MC. I wasn't actively TTC when I got pregnant and had my MC. *I was so scared and upset when I got pregnant and kind of didn't want to be pregnant....then I miscarried*. Cue feelings that I caused it. Now I can look back with my rational brain and realize that's not possible. I even googled it a bunch at the time. Ha.

Thats how my 1st mc was too. I freaked out, despite trying. And how much I wanted eloise was different to this time, i really wanted my bean, but the excitement was tinged with some concern which was enough to remind me of how i felt about mmc no. 1



Allie84 said:


> The last words I said to him before dropping him off at daycare were "Bye, Bunny" because I mis-spoke buddy. As I was leaving daycare I thought "what if those were the last words I spoke to him?" I mean, seriously?! Who thinks like that?!?!?

sorry for laughing, but sometimes i just love how nutty us lot are



hoping:)
Nato- Its normal to feel all those emotions and that little bean definitely didnt feel rejected. Even though you had some reservations (its ok to feel scared about the unknown) you truly wanted that little bean and to give Eloise a chance at being a big sister. Im glad you are pushing forward and remaining strong. There is nothing else you can do especially when you have a little girl who needs her mommy. Sometimes I cant believe how strong we all are. Going through what we did and coming out the other side even better and damn good mothers! You deserve another little one as special as your Weasel and I hope you get him/her very soon.
Like everyone else said:

> Hope youre uncle gets better very soon, sounds serious so hope things improve
> 
> I love your pics of penny. Do not stop.
> 
> We have talked about the worries of rejection before. I remember Vic saying some old trout told her sids babies didnt feel loved. And how my therapist didnt deny it when i said 'what if my baby thought i didnt want it?' - she just nodded and not in a 'i understand your irrational fear way'. Which kinda cemented that worry, i think in retrospect she meant 'we dont actually know what happens' so didnt dismiss my fear like she dismissed some of my other fears
> 
> On your fears, youre very healthy so you do all you can and you are the last person id expect to worry about that, losing your mum must add to that anxiety and its something that i wish we could all just say 'lets live for the day and be happy our present is here' but thats so much easier said than done
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Hearty at what stage was the uterus empty? couldn't they see anything in the tube at that stage? He did check the tubes but couldnt see anything.
> 
> yes they should have checked my hcg but i left the clinic - i had been there for hours and was upset but now im regretting it and starting to worry. I will buy a double frer pack tomorrow and test... then test again in a few days and if it remains positive I'll go back.
> 
> Sorry I was traveling all day and am just seeing this. I started bleeding at 12dpo and thought it was AF. Then at 21dpo I started bleeding again for 5 days. I got an hcg test and it came back at 32. That would have put me at over 5 weeks pregnant. They did a few more tests hcg tests, I don't remember how many, before they did an ultrasound. I was over 6 weeks and they didn't see anything in my uterus or tubes. My hcg kept rising which was the only indication of ectopic. I had no pain, no symptoms and nothing was seen in my tubes. They did a D&C and didn't find any pregnancy tissue. That's what confirmed the ectopic. They never saw it in my tube until they did surgery to remove it. There was some concern it might be located elsewhere in my body. Ectopics aren't always in the tubes. I was over 7 weeks when I had the surgery. I'm sure you are fine, but take a few more tests just to make sure they are getting lighter.Click to expand...
> 
> crap. Thanks for the info, worrying though that is, i needed to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Long day of travel yesterday, but Delilah was a star. She didn't cry once and it took us 13 hours from door to door. I can't say it was easy taking a 5 hour plane ride alone with her, but she was great. I'm a little fed up with Tim at the moment though. He had 2 weeks without us here. I asked him to clean the house. Nothing was done! I even had to make the bed when I got home and I was exhausted. There was a pile of clothes in Delilah's bed too. So instead of coming home to a clean house, I feel like I have even more work to do. I'm already feeling sad that I had to leave my mom. And I'm feeling isolated as there is no one here to help me during the days with the baby. Now I also feel frustrated with my husband. And he wants to have sex tonight! I highly doubt that will happen. I really wanted to come back and feel chemistry towards him, but I didn't. I'm feeling even more distant. I really don't feel like he pulls his weight. *His argument would be that he has a job and makes all the money. But I feel like my job is 24/7, even while I was on vacation. I'm not sure how to broach it without getting into an argument. Any ideas? *I'm so tired I can't think straight right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry youre leaving your lovely mum and coming home to this. His argument is valid to a point, and i think its agreeing on where that point is that helps you both find your place in the partnership. And thats what it is, a partnership. He goes to work 9-5 and earns money. You look after your (plural) baby and do that 24-7.
> 
> So, if you went to work the same hours as him, how would the partnership work? What would happen in the evenings and mornings?
> 
> Now, thats what I think should happen now. I think that you do your job in the day, he does his, then it gets split in the weekends / evenings. Because you both input to the household and the partnership and the family, just because his brings in physical money, doesnt make it any more valid, just more tangible.
> 
> So lets make your role tangible.
> 
> Annual salary of a nanny: £31,500
> Annual salary of a private chef: £30,000
> Annual salary of a cleaner/maid: £12,000
> 
> So your work is valued at £73k or so, converted to $ = $117k per annum
> 
> https://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/feb/07/pay-rises-nannies-working-week
> 
> https://www.cheftalk.com/t/8137/rates-for-private-chefs
> 
> https://www.payscale.com/research/UK/Job=Maid_or_Housekeeping_Cleaner/Hourly_Rate
> 
> Thats a lot of work he's expecting you to add to the partnership - he could shave off some of that value by helping out occasionally. Men like facts (stereotype alert) so give him some cold hard money facts.Click to expand...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I can't even explain my self, my head says different to what I'm able to say aloud! I'm not even making sense am I!

I'm so unhappy, I'm not in love with my husband and cannot remember the last time I was! If he cheated or gave me reason it would be so much easier! I don't know if its real! I'm so unhappy and I'm trying to find reasons why! I know my marriage is over! I hate myself, I hate that I'm going to let my kids come from a broken home, there's no reason other than my selfishness!

Every thing is a struggle, I can't sit down for more than 5 minutes, I drive for hours everyday, around and around just to keep busy! 

I have a constant lump in my throat, my belly hurts so much, that physical pain ya know you feel when you lose a baby! 

I'm making no sense at all!


----------



## vickyd

Sass i think you make alot of sense...You are unhappy and the guilt of raising your children in a "broken" home is overwhelming you. The dispair we feel when we are unhappy although in theory we have everything we ever wanted is so difficult to deal with. I think the best thing is for you to speak about what youre feeling, get it out there even if at first it seems like it doesnt make sense. Just vocalising your feelings helps lift the weight off your shoulders.

Nato loved the salary break down!!!! Fucking ACE!!!!
I have a long history of piling all my anxieties in one plate to a point where i dont know what exactly is the root of all my worries. In this situation i think my main problem is my feeling inadequate as a mother. This is what i need to deal with rather than freaking out about chemical exposures. Although this will always be a worry for me, to be honest there is nothing i can do to change the past nor do i have the luxury of not working or even changing profession at this age.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Sass, sweetie! Is it possible you can take a week or something to yourself to try and find you again? Can the kids stay with Danny or someone while you go away? 

If you truly don't love Danny anymore, then I don't think you should be in the marriage. Maybe you would be happy again after that. As much as we want our children to have both parents, sometimes that doesn't always happen and you shouldn't feel bad about it. If you stay in it just for the sake of the kids, then it will make it much worse. 

You have two young children and so it is going to be very stressful on you. They are demanding all your attention, and then you have nothing left to give by the end of the day. You are so worn out and tired, and that right there can lead to depression. 

It really sounds like you can benefit from some time alone to rest. 

We are here for you :hugs: Please don't hate yourself...you are beautiful and a great mom to two beautiful children!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> I can't even explain my self, my head says different to what I'm able to say aloud! I'm not even making sense am I!
> 
> I'm so unhappy, I'm not in love with my husband and cannot remember the last time I was! If he cheated or gave me reason it would be so much easier! I don't know if its real! I'm so unhappy and I'm trying to find reasons why! I know my marriage is over! I hate myself, I hate that I'm going to let my kids come from a broken home, there's no reason other than my selfishness!
> 
> Every thing is a struggle, I can't sit down for more than 5 minutes, I drive for hours everyday, around and around just to keep busy!
> 
> I have a constant lump in my throat, my belly hurts so much, that physical pain ya know you feel when you lose a baby!
> 
> I'm making no sense at all!

You poor thing. :hugs:

First off, would you consider you and Danny going to couples counselling together? When things get so far down the line, sometimes trying to unravel it together might seem impossible, but a professional might be able to help you get to the bottom of the issues and if those issues are insurmountable, in a way that could help preserve the parenting relationship if not the marriage. If you can come out of this as parents, then that would help your children enormously obviously, but also you with your concerns about broken homes. Broken homes dont always have to be broken, sometimes they can co exist in a place that is still healthy, but a messy split can make that harder. 

The ideal senario would be that counselling might help you to both understand how you have gotten to this point and establish (after hard work in therapy and time) whether they can be unravelled without too much damage. Love is fluid, it doesnt always stay the same and can come and go. Because its gone, doesnt mean its gone forever, it might mean it needs to be refound, or let go. 

I'm so sorry things are so hard. It sounds like youre having a fucking horrible time. Its not selfish to need some sort of calm and order as a parent. Its not selfish to want to not be this unhappy. You cant sacrifice your and Danny's lives for an ideal that you wouldnt attain even if you did stay. If you stayed in this position, you wouldnt be a happy family, and thats what the children need, but i think you would be happiest if you went through a more 'controlled' process to find out what the best option is, and counselling is the safest way to do that. Im really sorry if youve discussed counselling before and im 10 pages behind. 

EVERYTHING is transitional, everything changes and is temporary for that moment only. Which means this too shall pass. In whatever form that takes, the future is different from today. You wont always feel this way x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

You girls are the best, I thank you all so much!

It's so hard to tell someone your so unhappy when they clearly think life has never been so good! I've tried to talk to danny in detail and he sees it as a joke! The last time being Tuesday, he joked that dinner was our 'last supper'! Then he questioned if I was doing the right thing by taking anti depressants 'incase I get hooked'! I'm reaching out to him to help me and I don't think he is! He on purpose wouldn't collect the pills for me!

I would love to go to counselling and resolve this, I would love to wake up tomorrow and feel the way I did years ago but in my heart of hearts I know it will never happen and I think that's why it's so hard for me to deal with! The main reason this all stemed from was him not being there for me when I was so horribly depressed after my mc's! Not once was he there for me! Then when I fell pregnant with Zach he asked me to get rid, he never came to the first 4 scans, for that ill never forgive him!

I know what I need to do but saying it is easy! I've got to wreck so many lives just because I'm not in love with him! We never argue! We get on! I just hope we can always remain on such good terms!

Mel- I can't go away, danny couldn't get time off work and even then I could never leave the kids, without them around me I don't like to think what state is get myself into!


----------



## vickyd

Sass did you ever talk to him while you were dealing with mc's about his lack of support? I remember i felt many times that Alex wasnt supporting me enough and before we tried for Hero i told him i need him there 100% or else ill go crazy. I remember i was alone at the scan where they found the mmc and the idea of being alone again getting bad news or not having him feel my pain was really dispairing. He never could really explain to me why he was more calm about what we went through, he was downplaying the significance so that i wouldnt break down. He beleives to this day that he has to be the cool one in order to retain some balance with my oversensitivity or something.
Are you sure you are not in love anymore?? Could it just be a forgiveness issue?


----------



## msarkozi

I just gasped at that comment Sass, and I think that right there is a big part of the problem. The fact that he asked you to get rid of Zach is a hard thing to live with knowing it was said, and you are probably still wondering if he feels that way with him being born! Yikes, I couldn't imagine! 

He needs to be more supportive of you, especially since you are trying to be happy again. He needs to get the pills for you and not joke about it! He is going to end up throwing you over the deep end. 

You won't wreck anyones lives if you don't stay with him. Your children's happiness depends on yours as well. And if you keep things civil with Danny, then they don't lose out. They still have happy parents :)

I wish we lived closer together so I could come hug you and help you ou!!


----------



## Round2

Sassy, I'm so, so sorry honey. You're going through alot right now. I really don't know what else to say other than, I feel that making yourself happy, is the most important thing right now. Your kids will know if you are miserable and it will make them unhappy. I'm not sure if that means leaving Danny or just getting some counselling, but you need to make yourself a priority.

I wish I could come over there and give you a big hug. Nato is right, you will feel better one day. This will pass, you just need to figure out how to make things better.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Sassy I am so sorry you are going through this. I cant begin to imagine how you feel and sorry danny isnt giving you the support you need. 

You have to do what is best for you for your happiness and state of mind. You all deserve to be happy whether thats together or apart. Do you think danny would go to counciling not neccessarily to save the marriage but to help with the transition if it is really over. 

Sending you massive :hugs: and know we are always here. Talk to us even if you dont think it makes sense I really think you need to get it ouy.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> You girls are the best, I thank you all so much!
> 
> It's so hard to tell someone your so unhappy when they clearly think life has never been so good! I've tried to talk to danny in detail and he sees it as a joke! The last time being Tuesday, he joked that dinner was our 'last supper'! Then he questioned if I was doing the right thing by taking anti depressants 'incase I get hooked'! I'm reaching out to him to help me and I don't think he is! He on purpose wouldn't collect the pills for me!
> 
> I would love to go to counselling and resolve this, I would love to wake up tomorrow and feel the way I did years ago but in my heart of hearts I know it will never happen and I think that's why it's so hard for me to deal with! The main reason this all stemed from was him not being there for me when I was so horribly depressed after my mc's! Not once was he there for me! Then when I fell pregnant with Zach he asked me to get rid, he never came to the first 4 scans, for that ill never forgive him!
> 
> I know what I need to do but saying it is easy! I've got to wreck so many lives just because I'm not in love with him! We never argue! We get on! I just hope we can always remain on such good terms!
> 
> Mel- I can't go away, danny couldn't get time off work and even then I could never leave the kids, without them around me I don't like to think what state is get myself into!

Sassers, whatever has caused the love to fade doesnt mean it cant be moved onto something new. People do get past terrible betrayals of trust. Im not saying you should, or even that you should try, I'm just saying that it is possible. Whether you want to is a different matter, but your feeling all over the place so Id like to offer some alternatives because sometimes it can help clarify how you feel and give you the courage of your convictions either way. 

"I would love to wake up tomorrow and feel the way I did years ago but in my heart of hearts I know it will never happen "

You will never feel the way you did years ago again, with Danny or with someone new, that was years ago and of its moment and was unique to that time....and this is now and you are a different person with so many experiences since then. What you would hope for would be something that suits you now. 

If you could save it, and forgive and feel love for him again at the click of a finger, would you? you saying you'd love to feel how you did in the past suggest you would? 

Obviously thats never going to happen at the click of a finer, but Im just trying to establish whether you feel you cant love him, or whether you dont want to, which is subtly different. 

*"The main reason this all stemed from was him not being there for me when I was so horribly depressed after my mc's! Not once was he there for me! Then when I fell pregnant with Zach he asked me to get rid, he never came to the first 4 scans, for that ill never forgive him!"
*
I often think that the good times don't define a marriage, it's how you deal with the bad times together that makes or breaks it. So getting on and not arguing means nothing when you feel he wasnt there when you needed him. I do think in 1 respect youre protecting yourself by not loving him, he's showed to you that he seems unable to support you when you really need it. But, to be fair to him, he might not know how to, and that is the sort of thing that needs communication, I dont know how you communicated to him at that time. 

The issue with Zach, this is so tricky. You made Zach together. Whatever happened to get you pregnant (ie contraception failure or whatever) you both inputted to a situation you both felt differently about. He has a right to an opinion as to how many children he has(...depending on the circumstances of conception ...)... You have a history with pregnancy loss so that was never going to be a battle that would be without serious issue on both sides. He does have a right to his say. You had a right to yours, but you also have a right to feel how you do today, neither of you is right or wrong 

Sassy, what a nightmare, i really feel for you


----------



## NatoPMT

vickyd said:


> Nato loved the salary break down!!!! Fucking ACE!!!!
> I have a long history of piling all my anxieties in one plate to a point where i dont know what exactly is the root of all my worries. In this situation i think my main problem is my feeling inadequate as a mother. This is what i need to deal with rather than freaking out about chemical exposures. Although this will always be a worry for me, to be honest there is nothing i can do to change the past nor do i have the luxury of not working or even changing profession at this age.

i know. i like to keep that on hand in case of emergency (ie john will you do the washing up please) 

i think youre right. well, you are more likely to be right about yourself than anything else. It might be 'easier' to worry about something you cant change like chemicals too. 

what do you think you could do to deal with it?


----------



## NatoPMT

I have to go to bed kids. Muchos love to all x


----------



## LucyJ

Night nato hope you sleep well xx


----------



## msarkozi

Night Nato!


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy:hugs:- I really like the advice the girls gave you. Especially Nato&#8217;s about your kids not coming from a broken home because it is possible to co-exist. Mel is right, your kid&#8217;s happiness depends on your happiness too. I really hope you can get some couples counseling if you do choose to make this work. Its not easy dealing with this on your own especially if Danny doesn&#8217;t take you seriously. The thing about Zach is really hard. Its understandable for you to feel that way and probably brought back how he wasn&#8217;t there for you during the MCs. I would lose it if my husband asked me to abort knowing we had so many losses. We are here for you and only want to see you happy.:hugs:


Nato- I love your salary break down for a stay at home mom! And I hope all the SAHMs use this to their advantage:thumbup: Good night! its weird that you are going to bed while I am just about to get off work!


I&#8217;m lucky because Tim pulls his weight and probably more. But I think it&#8217;s because our roles are reversed. I work full time while he is part time so he can take care of Penny while I work. I&#8217;m the one who is getting scolded for not rinsing the dishes well before putting them in the dishwasher and for having a closet that looks like a disaster:haha:. Tim has Penny mostly during the week while I work and then on the weekends its me and Penny in the afternoon until Tim comes home.When we are together it is 50/50 and that helps us appreciate how demanding being at home with a one year old can be. We savor our 'us' time when that little rascal is finally in bed!


----------



## msarkozi

Hoping, I am so jealous lol! That is so wonderful that you both look after Penny like you do. I told Gord he needs to step up once this baby is born, as I won't be able to deal with it all on my own all the time! 

Gord and I are going away at the end of the month for medical appointments, and so while we are in Red Deer, my aunt is going to babysit Kash for us so we can have a date night! She offered Kash spending the night as well, but I am undecided yet on that. I haven't slept away from Kash yet, and I am not sure if I am ready to?! I realize I am going to have to for sure when I am in the hospital having the baby, but yeah, I just don't know lol


----------



## VGibs

Sass - A broken home is not the end of the world. I left my ex. I did not love him. He had cared so little about me that he did not even realize we had left until almost 2 weeks later. I did everything in our home, and in raising our daughter. My 10 year old is fine. I spent 4 years alone. It was very very hard to be a single mother. But I had more fun and more love being a single Mom then I ever had with him. I went on dates. I met new people. I did not spend one single day feeling guilty. I knew that my child could not grow up thinking that Mom's and Dad's should act towards each other like we did. But I knew without a single doubt that it was definitely over when I stopped caring if he came home that night. I did not care if he dropped off the face of the earth. I knew I could care for my child alone and I did. And I still do as he hasn't paid support in almost a year now.


----------



## heart tree

Sassy, thank you so much for letting us in. You are making perfect sense to me. How much does Danny know about your feelings? How were they communicated? Often, when we get to these kinds of breaking points, we've let our feelings build and fester for so long that eventually it becomes difficult if not impossible to repair. I think this is precisely why I'm asking for advice about how to communicate with Tim. My fear is that I will let this all fester and then not want to be with him anymore. It sounds like things weren't going well in the marriage before the kids. Marriages can disintegrate when you add kids to the mix. The stress, lack of sleep, redefining of roles, etc. is enough to put even a great marriage on edge, especially in the beginning. I keep going back to the question, how much does Danny know? One thing I've learned is that no one can read minds, as much as we would like. I imagine he knows how you feel, as he knows about the antidepressants. But how was it communicated to him? He doesn't seem to be taking it seriously and he needs to. 

If you know in your heart that you are done, then the only way to find happiness again is to make a drastic change. Your children will benefit from your happiness as others have said. 

I very much agree with Nato that love shifts. Too much has happened in your lives to feel the same kind of love. It doesn't mean that it can't still be love. But together you need to redefine it. If he's not taking you seriously, if he's not supporting you and you've communicated that you need his support, then he isn't helping to define love between you. 

If you are both willing to go to counseling, I think it would be the best thing. Sometimes counseling helps to keep couples together. Sometimes it helps couples see why they aren't meant to be together and can help break the union in an amicable way. Either way, it would benefit you both and your children.

Nato, I love the salary chart. I often think about that. Thanks for writing it down. Tim may have to see it before the week is over. I hope you are doing ok my lovely. I've been feeling sad for you. When people I care for have a loss, I feel it deep inside, as if I've lost again too.

Mel, maybe a trial sleepover would be a good idea before the baby comes. But maybe it would be better to do one where you are closer to home. That way if Kash gets upset in the middle of the night, you could come and get him. 

Girls, as always, thanks for the advice. It's good to hear I'm not the only one who is dealing with this stuff. Generally Tim is a great guy. He loves me madly and loves Delilah. I think I was able to overlook things before I had her. I like the house cleaner than he does, so I cleaned it. But now I don't have time. The things I overlooked now have a magnifying glass on them. Some things I need to address with him. Others I need to let go. I know that inherently but it doesn't make me any less annoyed at the moment!


----------



## heart tree

Sass, Gibs is right. My dad left my mother and me when I was 6 months old, the same age as Delilah is now. My mother remarried a wonderful man when I was 4 years old. I gained 2 amazing step-siblings from that marriage and a great half brother. I shudder to think about my parents together. It wouldn't have been a happy childhood for me. And I was young enough that I never got scarred from the divorce. Granted, I have some father issues, but nothing out of proportion.


----------



## msarkozi

there are some brilliant woman in this group! Reading all of your posts is amazing. You all offer such great insight and advice! love you girls!

Hearty, the good thing is we will be staying at my grandfather's house, and my aunt lives a block away from him. I think he would love sleeping over with his older cousins, but not sure how he would do in the middle of the night if he wakes. Knowing me, I probably won't leave him as I will miss him too much. It's so crazy to love someone so much like that, that you become so attached and can't function without...it's an amazing feeling!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy, been thinking of you

Luce and Sparkly - how are the 3 beans today? 

Mel, hows the bump? I feel the same about Eloise staying over with someone else, i would be worried about her waking to find us not there. Any thoughts on what you will do? I was worried about being in hospital with a baby and i was only 5 weeks! That had already started to bother me. 

Hearty, how are you feeling today? hope youve got some clarity on how you feel it best to approach the situation at home now youve slept on it. Im so sorry that things affect you like that - it does take you right back there but your empathy is warming. 

Ive had a lovely morning with my little girl, i took her to Baby Bounce and she was playing with 2 other girls with a ball. She's such a sweet baby, she was throwing the ball to the other girls while they were screaming when their mummies tried to get them to share. I think its normal to not share at that age, its just eloise is special.


----------



## LucyJ

Oh shit shit shit I think Ive managed to announce my pregnancy on fb by accident. Cant believe I would be so fucking stupid I commented on a website about eczema and pregnancy and its linked it to fb and posted what I wrote Ive deleted that post which has gone from my wall but steve could see it in his news feed. This is not how it was meant to happen and not this early I am so fucking cross with myself and feel like crying :cry:


----------



## Round2

Ah Nato, I'm glad to hear you sounding up beat. 

Mel, I waited till Maddy was 2 before I could handle a sleepover...apparently you only feel that way with your first though as Bryce has had 2 sleepover's already!! Last weekend I had a bit of breakdown due to lack of sleep and my in-laws took him for a night. It was a little heartbreaking, but I was really glad that I did it.

Sassy, hope you're feeling better today.

Hearty, I'm sorry to hear you and struggling with Tim. These baby things really do change your marriage. Have you started D on solids yet? Bryce started off slow, but is really starting to like his cereal now.

Hoping, sounds like you've got a model hubby. I would fall over if my hubby ever scolded me for not loading the dishwasher! Did you decide on a surrogate?

I have to admit my hubby sucks at doing house work and he's really not that useful with babies....but he sure is amazing with older kids. His son is in high school and my hubby spends hours each week helping him learn anything that he didn't get from his teachers. Our daughter is in kindergarten and he taught her how to read this summer, now she reads at a second grade level. He goes out of his way to make sure our older children are stimulated, happy and constantly learning. Knowing this makes it easier to deal with the fact he can't seem to get Bryce to stop crying!!

AFM, rough night in our household....Bryce was up every 2 hours (which actually isn't a terrible night for him). but Maddy was up sick in between. Now she's laying on the couch with a high fever, crying and begging me to let her go to school. Bryce hasn't pood since Monday and is grumpy and uncomfortable. The worst of it is that I just discovered that I'm out of coffee... I really wish Starbucks delivered!!


----------



## Round2

LucyJ said:


> Oh shit shit shit I think Ive managed to announce my pregnancy on fb by accident. Cant believe I would be so fucking stupid I commented on a website about eczema and pregnancy and its linked it to fb and posted what I wrote Ive deleted that post which has gone from my wall but steve could see it in his news feed. This is not how it was meant to happen and not this early I am so fucking cross with myself and feel like crying :cry:

Ah Lucy, I'm sorry that happend. I hate FB for stuff like that. Hopefully not too many people will notice.


----------



## Round2

Lucy, I saw this article where it shows how to hide comment activity from other users....maybe it will work........

https://allfacebook.com/hide-recent-activity-facebook_b42210


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce I saw it but didnt read it so wasnt aware it was a mistaken announcement, has anyone reacted? FB are stupid for linking things you read like that to your feed. I think many people wouldn't read it unless they were specifically interested in that condition - hopefully. Have you had any reactions apart from Steve? Id imagine that people have some awareness of the fact deleting it means 'shut up'

Rounders, my dad is like that, useless with babies but fantastic when they get to about 5 years old and thereafter. Eloise has just made my week, she makes it impossible to forget how lucky i am. <3

Youre doing so well in the face of adversity! Your children are very lucky youre their mummy. Hope the babies feel better soon, poor Bryce and Maddy


----------



## NatoPMT

I gotta share this, I bid for a 1950's sideboard at auction over the weekend and won, and here it is.....ta daaa
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9805.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce its still showing on my feed.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks round Its completely gone from my news feed but cant seem to stop it appearing in other peopes.

Nato it was an comment on an article right at the end it said I was pregnant and going to try accpuncture to see if that helps my eczema. Two friends sent me pm and my bil called me (he already knew) and luckily I had called my brothers today so they already knew. Theres people I didnt want to know yet and thought maybe we could have one pregnancy were we could announce it in a better way with Benjamin we told family and close friends I was pregnant followed by the drs think I'll mc. On top of that what if I lose the baby and everyone knows Im pregnant. Im sat here in tears cant believe I could be so stupid. :cry:


----------



## NatoPMT

try deleting it off parenting.com?


----------



## NatoPMT

oh Luce, it's ok - fuck it, its a mistake, its not your fault. Stupid bloody fb!!! I told people myself, not even by mistake and regretted it, at least you didnt mean to. 

Fuckwittery rules.


----------



## LucyJ

Cant seem to delete of the website why does everything you go on try to connect and link up to fb :growlmad:

Thanks Nato I feel exhausted now benjamins alseep thank goodness so at least he hasnt seen mummy crying like a lunatic. I dont know what to do now guess I should just ignore it unless anyone mentions it.


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> Cant seem to delete of the website why does everything you go on try to connect and link up to fb :growlmad:
> 
> Thanks Nato I feel exhausted now benjamins alseep thank goodness so at least he hasnt seen mummy crying like a lunatic. I dont know what to do now guess I should just ignore it unless anyone mentions it.

Its an unfortunate mistake, but not one that should have you this upset Luce, i can understand it, but its just not worth the stress to you and bean. Not that I think it will do any harm, but this is your time now - you have this amazing thing going on, which is worth so much more x


----------



## LucyJ

Yep you are right Im calming down some chocolate has helped :haha: just checked in on my little boy (I love watching him sleep just want to curl up with him) and realise he steve and this little bean are all that matters if people know they know. Thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Luce hun, it was a mistake so don't beat yourself up about it. I announced my first one early, and then had to face telling people I miscarried. They were very sympathetic about it and supportive. But I don't think you are going to miscarry :)

The bump is doing good Nato, but it's starting to get hard to sleep at night. Last night I was afraid to move as it felt like I was going to get a charlie horse in my leg if I did, and then I had muscle pulls in my stomach if I did move as well. 

I am not sure what I will do on the sleepover part. I am almost guessing that if my parents still lived here, Kash would have had sleepovers already. But I don't have immediate family here, only friends. And I wouldn't want to just outright ask any of them to take him for a night. I will talk it over with my aunt when I get down there and see if she would be ok if he woke in the night looking for me and go from there I guess.


----------



## LucyJ

Love the sideboard :thumbup:


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- I say go for the over night stay as long as you trust your aunt. It might be good for you guys to get some baby free time especially since you will have two little ones in no time. I think Penny was 3 ½ months old when I left her for the 1st time but it was so good for me and Tim. I did cry in the morning when I woke up but it all worked out and Penny got in some quality grandma time. Her grandparents want to take her over night once a month so Tim and I can have some time alone. I love my little lady more than anything but it is nice to just reconnect with my hubby. 

Do we get to see a bump pick soon? I'm glad you and bean are doing great! Any flutters yet? 

Hearty- You are right. Sometimes you have to pick your battles but its good that you are attempting to clear the air with the things that are really bothering you before they turn into a bigger problem. 

Nato- how sweet Eloise was sharing with the other girls. Penny is the same unless it comes to her princess tent then no one but our cat is allowed:dohh:. I climbed in there the other night and she immediately rushed over with her mad face on and dragged me out:haha:. I hope your lovely day continues. That Eloise of yours is definitely a special little girl. You are both lucky to have each other. 

I love the new piece:thumbup:

Lucy- You can still do a proper message when you are good and ready:thumbup:. 

Round- I think its sweet your hubby is so wonderful with the older kids. He sounds like a fantastic dad and Im sure the kids adore him. I think men prefer the older stages. Tim has been wanting Penny to be a toddler since the day she was born:dohh:. Sorry you had such a rough night and I am even more sorry you dont have caffeine to get you through the day.

We did decide on a couple. Im not sure how much info I can share but as soon as I get the ok I would love to tell you guys about them. The agency is reviewing to make sure they dont have anyone else they would like us to look at before setting up our face to face meeting. I had my heart set on helping a same sexed couple but I think we have our minds made up. Im hoping to know for sure by today.

I was inspired by Allies trip and will be booking a train ride for me and Penny to New Mexico to visit my family. I think this will be a way better option than trying to entertain a busy toddler on an airplane or long drive. Allie, can you give me any advice on what to expect?


----------



## vickyd

Luce i saw it too but didnt read your post. Its funny that your BIl read it!!!! A man interested in pregnancy related exzema how funny!!!!

Nato love the piece!! You have such great taste! Im still in love with your bathroom.

AFM got a bonus today!!! 4000 euros!! So frickin happy! Now i can turn on my central heating hahahaha!!!!


----------



## msarkozi

awesome job Vick :)

Thanks Hoping. I do definitely trust my aunt. I always feel like it's a burden on someone though when they help me out with Kash, and I never want to place that on anyone. But I really need to start looking at it as, they never would have offered if they didn't want to! 

I can probably start doing bump pictures soon :) I don't think there is really any flutterings yet. Every now and then you feel something and then you just tell yourself it is a air bubble or something lol. 

I am starting to go through cravings right now though. It just hits me that I want something, like right now I want pizza, and it's only 10:08 am! (and I have no way of getting pizza either). I think baby is having a growth spurt because I am just hungry all the time lately!


----------



## VGibs

I am in need of some wine gals...rough week at work, turned into rough week at home, and I am supposed to be gettin my freak on for our first official baby making session tonight. I wish I had wine on tap :S


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: Aww Lucy, as you know I saw it too.....bloody FB linking to other websites, grrrr!! I really felt for you when I read it as I was sure that you wouldn't want to announce your new pregnancy in that way. Hope you're feeling a bit better now xx


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome, Vicky!!!:happydance:

Mel- yes, she definitely wouldn't have offered if she didnt want to. We only leave Penny overnight with her grandparents because I know they love her more than anything and want to spend time with her. Her grandpa is just crazy about her and they only get to see her a few times a week since they live an hour and a half away. I feel like it is good for all parties involved. 

Enjoy your night to yourself. I'm sure Kash will love spending time with his cousins and other people who love him dearly. And if he needs you you're only a block away:thumbup:

vGibs:hugs: I hope things turn around and your at least get that glass of wine

Sparkly- How are you and the twinkies doing?


----------



## Allie84

Wow, congrats Vicky!!! Well deserved, I'm sure!

Nato, I love the furniture. How cool that you won an auction, that's always a great feeling. :D

Hearty, the other girls have said such great things and it sounds like you've got a good perspective (better than I would have, or do have, with Alex sometimes). I can relate to that feeling of being up nursing in the middle of the night with your husband is snoring!! Ugh, it can be so frustrating. Alex never had to do middle of the night stuff and it always felt 'unfair' to me. I woke him up sometimes to change a diaper just so he could be 'helping'! By 11 months when I stopped nursing Alistair was STTN. Alex totally dodged that bullet, but it wasn't his 'fault.' I think it sounds like Tim is a tiny bit clueless about your needs, as all men can be, ha. I love Nato's calculator; it's that kind of perspective that can be really useful. If he was taking care of Delilah on his own he would understand. For example, I'm home sick today. Properly can barely get out of bed flu. Alex wasn't going to shower when I said I didn't want to get up with Alistair so he could bathe! We had a tiny tiff where I expressed that I'm able to bath every day even though I'm alone with Alitair. I told him to 'use his brain and figure it out' (which was rude, I admit). It just annoyed me he didn't think he could shower unless I was watching Alistair? The point is that when you're not home with the little ones all day, you kind of lose sight of how much work it is, and when you're thrust into it, you finally understand.

I'm really lucky because Alex does nearly all our cooking so that's one 'duty' I am free of. :) He's SUCH a good cook it's unreal!!!


----------



## Allie84

Gibs, I'm so sorry!! If I had some wine I'd bring it over to you!! :) I hope you manage to get in some BDing!!

Mel, I would love a bump pic!!! I keep wondering if/when I'll be able to leave Alistair for the night. It seems impossible right now but the girls who have done it are right, it can be a good thing. Kash can get accustomed to it for when you have to do it when the baby comes. But of course you don't have to do it this early! Have fun on your date night.

Lucy, awww, your poor thing!! It never showed up on my news feed....but I really wouldn't worry about it. I bet everyone who saw it has contacted you so it was a just few people. And I can understand why you were emotional about it. It's never a nice feeling when news isn't told on your terms! Facebook can be so frustrating!!


----------



## Allie84

Round, that sounds like such a rough night!! Yowza!! I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. Poor Maddy, I'm sick as well and I can relate to her crying for school. We were meant to be going to Alex's Christmas work party tonight (in January?) but now I'm sick. :( Alex took a sick day to take care of me and Alistair. And of course the one day I'm able to sleep in I'm not able to sleep. Your hubby sounds so sweet with his older child!


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, you've been given such a good advice on here. I'm so, so glad you opened up to us! I can somewhat imagine your feelings. As you know Alex and I are having some hard times. I often think about divorce and wonder what's best for Alistair. The thing is, neither Alex or I are working at our marriage right now. Is it safe to say neither you or Danny are putting much effort in? I know marriage takes work, and for whatever reason I'm not 'working' for it right now. I can relate to feeling distant, and the problem there is that is just festers and you get more distant. I wish I knew how to break that cycle! In any case, I agree with the other ladies that you need to do what makes YOU happy because that's what will be best for your babies. I can understand your fears because it's a bloody impossible step to take, but I always think of all of the success stories and the fact that now seperating is so common, you don't ever need to be 'stuck' in an uhappy situation. Whatever you do, you're not letting anyone down. I wish Danny was nicer and more understanding about the struggles you are facing. It's not fair because although he also has two little ones, he's not going through any of the hormonal things you are. Men have it so easy some times. Well, all the time. Ha. 

Btw, Nato, I meant to mention that I loved what you wrote about love changing. I'm like Sassy where I always wish to feel like I used to towards Alex. The way we felt when we were dating. My head knows this from psychology classes but my heart never listens. It's always good to be told that again. I need to remember that in my own life.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ill try to reply better later, I want to answer all your great advice!

I feel really ill today, so sick and my anxiety levels are through the roof! My mil has taken the kids for dinner and danny came home but decided he had to go back out!

I asked him to try counselling earlier, he asked if our relationship was getting me down and I replied yes, he then said I was ridiculous and that he can't believe I've said that! I can't be bothered, talking is too much effort!


----------



## Allie84

Amber, how exciting that you've got a potential match!!!!! I'm sooooooooo excited for you!!! I'm sorry, I need to stop by your journal but I've been neglecting journals this week as I have no time, and now today typing is taking all my energy, bleh. Anyways, I'm so happy and can't to be able to hear more.


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, it looks like we posted at the same time. I'm sorry he wasn't more receptive and I can't believe he would come home and see you in a bad state and have to leave. :( It sounds like he's not in a good place either, and I wish he would open up to you more.

(ETA sorry my splintered posting above, that looks annoying, but I was reading backwards then forwards and all over and posting, :blush:)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

He told me to go to bed rather than slob all over the sofa, and if the pills made me feel ill (side effects are horrid) then I shouldn't have taken them! I feel like I'm making it up that he's so unsupportive!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

VGibs said:


> Sass - A broken home is not the end of the world. I left my ex. I did not love him. He had cared so little about me that he did not even realize we had left until almost 2 weeks later. I did everything in our home, and in raising our daughter. My 10 year old is fine. I spent 4 years alone. It was very very hard to be a single mother. But I had more fun and more love being a single Mom then I ever had with him. I went on dates. I met new people. I did not spend one single day feeling guilty. I knew that my child could not grow up thinking that Mom's and Dad's should act towards each other like we did. But I knew without a single doubt that it was definitely over when I stopped caring if he came home that night. I did not care if he dropped off the face of the earth. I knew I could care for my child alone and I did. And I still do as he hasn't paid support in almost a year now.

I feel terrible that I may have come across so rudely about broken homes! I only know what I come from, that's why I have such negative feelings towards it! My parents divorced when I was 10, we was all dragged through the courts, my dad 'won' us and then he married my mums bf, her kids became my siblings, my parents fucked up childhoods so badly!

I'm so glad you read you have a much more positive story.xx


----------



## vickyd

Sassy sorry but hes acting like a dick! You cant make the marriage work on your own, doesnt he realise this???? So sorry you arent getting the support you deserve babes...


----------



## msarkozi

Sass, sorry you are feeling so ill. The side effects should go away in a few days. I hope Danny realizes that it takes two to work at a marriage and starts being supportive. It makes me wonder if he ran away type thing because he is realizing that something is not right, and doesn't really want to admit it to himself?!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mel you are 1000% right! But what's he going up do? Want to fix it when it's all too late! We're pretty much there already!

I'm not in love with him at all! I shudder if he tries to kiss or cuddle me and I can't even make eye contact? Is it real or is it that I'm just depressed! I don't know


----------



## msarkozi

I'm not sure sweetie! Do you picture yourself with another guy down the road? or if you can get your marriage to work, will you be happy with that?

Danny really needs to talk about his feelings as well to you. Maybe he really cares about you and is scared as to what is happening and thinking you are going to leave him, so he is being a dick instead?!

I think they say it takes time for the meds to start making you feel like yourself again, so once you start feeling better, you might know where hating Danny is the depression, or if you truly do not want to be with him. 

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy I come from a broken home in the true sense of the term, and its incredibly damaging, i refused to have children unless i was married, not because i think unmarried families are 'wrong', but i have a perception because of my experience, as do you about what it means to you and your family. 



Sassy_TTC said:


> Ill try to reply better later, I want to answer all your great advice!
> 
> I feel really ill today, so sick and my anxiety levels are through the roof! My mil has taken the kids for dinner and danny came home but decided he had to go back out!
> 
> I asked him to try counselling earlier, he asked if our relationship was getting me down and I replied yes, he then said I was ridiculous and that he can't believe I've said that! I can't be bothered, talking is too much effort!

I really dont want to say anything negative about Danny, because i dont want to influence you in any way when your marriage and family are at stake, so if it seems that I am being too objective, its only because by being on your side and being a pal to you, Im worried what that might do. Not cos I dont think on a personal level other things, but Im not able to say them because of the damage thats already being done. 

I really think you should push for counselling and to only discuss this issue in that environment - I know you only asked if he would go and you got that back, but he has clearly no idea of what he's doing which is why a professional might enable him to hear what he's actually saying to you. The more he says to you, the worst this will get. I completely understand why you cant be bothered when you get that back, so maybe think damage limitation (for what its worth) until you can get him through the door into a room where he will have to hear what he's saying. I do think he's in denial which is a defence mechanism, its not healthy but it does mean he cares, just not a in constructive way. He doesnt seem to grasp the gravity of your feelings. If he doesn't think it matters, it doesnt matter so he can stumble on thinking everything is fine rather than actually listen and realise his marriage is in dire straits. I'll wager when it dawns on him, its going to hit him REALLY hard and whatever polite non arguing equilibrium you currently have might get blown right apart and he might implode emotionally. Thats why i think this needs to be done in counselling.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce, hope youre feeling better about your announcing. Mebbes next time put an ad in the paper? <weakattempttotrivialisematters>

Thanks for the sideboard love. I would like to know who owned it in the 50's and whether they wore beetle crushers. 



Allie84 said:


> Btw, Nato, I meant to mention that I loved what you wrote about love changing. I'm like Sassy where I always wish to feel like I used to towards Alex. The way we felt when we were dating. My head knows this from psychology classes but my heart never listens. It's always good to be told that again. I need to remember that in my own life.

I think romantic notions of past all consuming loves are dangerous. Love that moves past problems isnt all about just chemistry, its about deepening trust, which can happen when communication works. Its lasting and more rewarding, and with someone you KNOW you can trust. Not a virtual stranger you really want to shag (people are strangers until youve known them for many many months and been through stuff together). I remember reading an article about the 7 stages of love, and how the end stage - when an elderly couple start holding hands again etc, is like the initial mad love, but with a lifetime of experience together, so maybe we can get there again but even better in 50 years time. Assuming you dont end up one of the couples who hate each others guts but both refuse to move out. 



msarkozi said:


> The bump is doing good Nato, but it's starting to get hard to sleep at night. Last night I was afraid to move as it felt like I was going to get a charlie horse in my leg if I did, and then I had muscle pulls in my stomach if I did move as well.

yeah i remember how uncomfortable it is. Espec when they start doing karate kicks and twanging your ribs at 4am



hoping:) said:


> Nato- how sweet Eloise was sharing with the other girls. Penny is the same unless it comes to her princess tent then no one but our cat is allowed:dohh:. I climbed in there the other night and she immediately rushed over with her &#8216;mad&#8217; face on and dragged me out:haha:. I hope your lovely day continues. That Eloise of yours is definitely a special little girl. You are both lucky to have each other.
> 
> We did decide on a couple. I&#8217;m not sure how much info I can share but as soon as I get the ok I would love to tell you guys about them. The agency is reviewing to make sure they don&#8217;t have anyone else they would like us to look at before setting up our face to face meeting. I had my heart set on helping a same sexed couple but I think we have our minds made up. I&#8217;m hoping to know for sure by today.

LOVING that image of mad Penny hauling you out by the scruff of your neck. Weasel has a mad face too. I try not to laugh at it cos i remember being laughed at when mad as a child, but its so damned funny. 



vickyd said:


> Nato love the piece!! You have such great taste! Im still in love with your bathroom.
> 
> AFM got a bonus today!!! 4000 euros!! So frickin happy! Now i can turn on my central heating hahahaha!!!!

My bathroom was super cheap. I am very pleased with myself over it. 

WOOOOO HOOOO what a bonus!!! well done. Worth a face full of tarmac.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

msarkozi said:


> I'm not sure sweetie! Do you picture yourself with another guy down the road? or if you can get your marriage to work, will you be happy with that?
> 
> Danny really needs to talk about his feelings as well to you. Maybe he really cares about you and is scared as to what is happening and thinking you are going to leave him, so he is being a dick instead?!
> 
> I think they say it takes time for the meds to start making you feel like yourself again, so once you start feeling better, you might know where hating Danny is the depression, or if you truly do not want to be with him.
> 
> :hugs:

I totally see myself with someone else. I don't know who, but I feel like there's someone out there that I'm better matched with :-(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NatoPMT said:


> Sassy I come from a broken home in the true sense of the term, and its incredibly damaging, i refused to have children unless i was married, not because i think unmarried families are 'wrong', but i have a perception because of my experience, as do you about what it means to you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Ill try to reply better later, I want to answer all your great advice!
> 
> I feel really ill today, so sick and my anxiety levels are through the roof! My mil has taken the kids for dinner and danny came home but decided he had to go back out!
> 
> I asked him to try counselling earlier, he asked if our relationship was getting me down and I replied yes, he then said I was ridiculous and that he can't believe I've said that! I can't be bothered, talking is too much effort!
> 
> I really dont want to say anything negative about Danny, because i dont want to influence you in any way when your marriage and family are at stake, so if it seems that I am being too objective, its only because by being on your side and being a pal to you, Im worried what that might do. Not cos I dont think on a personal level other things, but Im not able to say them because of the damage thats already being done.
> 
> I really think you should push for counselling and to only discuss this issue in that environment - I know you only asked if he would go and you got that back, but he has clearly no idea of what he's doing which is why a professional might enable him to hear what he's actually saying to you. The more he says to you, the worst this will get. I completely understand why you cant be bothered when you get that back, so maybe think damage limitation (for what its worth) until you can get him through the door into a room where he will have to hear what he's saying. I do think he's in denial which is a defence mechanism, its not healthy but it does mean he cares, just not a in constructive way. He doesnt seem to grasp the gravity of your feelings. If he doesn't think it matters, it doesnt matter so he can stumble on thinking everything is fine rather than actually listen and realise his marriage is in dire straits. I'll wager when it dawns on him, its going to hit him REALLY hard and whatever polite non arguing equilibrium you currently have might get blown right apart and he might implode emotionally. Thats why i think this needs to be done in counselling.Click to expand...

Yep I felt exactly the same! This whole situation is 1000x harder as I know how it feels to have your parents not together, I never ever wanted that for my babies!

I'm going to book some counselling, ill tell him when and hopefully he'll come along and we can fight this together, whatever the outcome he will always be in my life!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Sassy_TTC said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Sassy I come from a broken home in the true sense of the term, and its incredibly damaging, i refused to have children unless i was married, not because i think unmarried families are 'wrong', but i have a perception because of my experience, as do you about what it means to you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Ill try to reply better later, I want to answer all your great advice!
> 
> I feel really ill today, so sick and my anxiety levels are through the roof! My mil has taken the kids for dinner and danny came home but decided he had to go back out!
> 
> I asked him to try counselling earlier, he asked if our relationship was getting me down and I replied yes, he then said I was ridiculous and that he can't believe I've said that! I can't be bothered, talking is too much effort!
> 
> I really dont want to say anything negative about Danny, because i dont want to influence you in any way when your marriage and family are at stake, so if it seems that I am being too objective, its only because by being on your side and being a pal to you, Im worried what that might do. Not cos I dont think on a personal level other things, but Im not able to say them because of the damage thats already being done.
> 
> I really think you should push for counselling and to only discuss this issue in that environment - I know you only asked if he would go and you got that back, but he has clearly no idea of what he's doing which is why a professional might enable him to hear what he's actually saying to you. The more he says to you, the worst this will get. I completely understand why you cant be bothered when you get that back, so maybe think damage limitation (for what its worth) until you can get him through the door into a room where he will have to hear what he's saying. I do think he's in denial which is a defence mechanism, its not healthy but it does mean he cares, just not a in constructive way. He doesnt seem to grasp the gravity of your feelings. If he doesn't think it matters, it doesnt matter so he can stumble on thinking everything is fine rather than actually listen and realise his marriage is in dire straits. I'll wager when it dawns on him, its going to hit him REALLY hard and whatever polite non arguing equilibrium you currently have might get blown right apart and he might implode emotionally. Thats why i think this needs to be done in counselling.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I felt exactly the same! This whole situation is 1000x harder as I know how it feels to have your parents not together, I never ever wanted that for my babies!
> 
> I'm going to book some counselling, ill tell him when and hopefully he'll come along and we can fight this together, whatever the outcome he will always be in my life!!Click to expand...

Sassy, i really really think that is the right thing to do. I wouldn't have judged you if you hadnt made that decision, but i think you are showing a great deal of courage and commitment to your children to go through the most constructive course of action in the face of little commitment to change at this stage from Danny.


----------



## NatoPMT

CupcakeClaire - say hello, have a seat!


----------



## msarkozi

Sass, I think you made a good decision for sure. Even if at first it ends up just being you, I bet you will feel good getting some of this off your chest. I really hope Danny goes with you hun! Like you say, he will always be a part of your life no matter the outcome. 

And if you do see yourself with someone else, that is ok. Your happiness is so important, and you have to look after yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

What are beetle crushers? I don't actually know what a sideboard is, I just know it's cute! And I do love the 50's...style, I mean. Not sexism, racism, classism, etc. I love watching Call the Midwife and looking at the clothes!

Sassy, counselling is the way to go. I'm in individual counselling and Alex and I were/are in couple's counselling. Alex has to be coerced to go back. He said I just sit there and 'bitch for an hour' about him. He hasn't seen it as constructive yet, but I noticed after we went we were nicer to eachother, and that we said a lot of stuff in there we have never said in our private conversations.


----------



## VGibs

Sass - You didn't come off rudely! No worries there love. I was just being straightforward as I tend to get flowery with my words when trying to explain something important. I hope things turn around for you, your husband sounds like a brick wall though. No moving and the only emotion he projects is anger and indifference. 

Allie - Feel better lady! This flu season is killer!

Luce - If it helps I can't see anything on FB about your post :S 

Vick - 4000 Euros sounds like a whole lot...I may google it to see how much it is in CDN...HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

I was wondering what beetle crushers are as well? I'm imagining insane workman's boots.


----------



## NatoPMT

teddy boy shoes

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...620QW0q4GAAw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAA&biw=1248&bih=628

not really worn in the 50's but an 80's exaggeration of 50's style


----------



## VGibs

Sooooo whats a teddy boy? LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

Just to update on the mc, the bleeding stopped yesterday and I did a Frer this morning, very very very faint positive....like Eloise's 8dpo line. Very sad to be looking at a line for this reason.


----------



## vickyd

Nato so sorry hun....


----------



## Sparkly

NatoPMT said:


> Just to update on the mc, the bleeding stopped yesterday and I did a Frer this morning, very very very faint positive....like Eloise's 8dpo line. Very sad to be looking at a line for this reason.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Sorry love :(


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for all the support yesterday ladies :hugs:

Sassy I think couples counsilling is good idea and I am so sorry danny reacted that way does seem like he doesnt want to deal with whats going on :hugs: Hope you can find a way through this.

Nato I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Thanks for the update, Nato, I was thinking about you and I'm "glad" the line is getting fainter. How are you holding up today?


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Nato


----------



## heart tree

I'm so sorry Nato. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry NATO, so unfair :-(


----------



## Round2

Sorry Nato, so sad. But I am relieved to hear that it's not sounding like an ectopic.


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks all

Rounders, I have another test to do on Tuesday so fingers crossed its negative. I think it will be - the last of the boob soreness has gone. 

we are going to start trying straight away and not wait - can you ov 14 days after the negative does anyone know, i will have a quick google though

CBB has started again so I am rolling up my sleeves on digital spy again which is a great distraction. 

My little weasel has just been gorgeous this weekend. I took her to see the police horses during the arsenal match today and she loved them, she kept doing giddy up in her pram - i took her out and she touched the horses nose

Sassy, how are you sweetie? 

hope the beans and bumps are all doing well. I cant remember, am i TTC with anyone, Vic, have you started yet?


----------



## heart tree

Nato I think that's a very good plan. I think you might OV 14 days later, but could be wrong about that. I feel confident the test will get lighter given that it's already gotten lighter. I will definitely not be joining you in the ttc journey at the moment, but will be rooting for you on the sidelines.

Eloise sounds so lovely.

I decided that instead of broaching my issues with Tim in a letter or sit down manner, I would do it in small bits. For instance, we were giving Delilah a bath and I told him that he was going to clean the bathroom this weekend as it was disgusting. Then I told him he was going to help put her room in order as it was a mess. I basically stayed in the present and told him what needed to get done. He's very receptive to that. I really didn't feel like getting my emotions involved in it. Moving forward, I need to remember to be very specific with him. Instead of asking him to have the house clean, I need to tell him what I want done. He did mention that he cleaned the kitchen and I told him it wasn't to my standard. Again, he agreed. I realize that we just have different thoughts about what defines clean. We're getting along better than I thought. He has been helping a ton with Delilah and has been overall really great. It's clear how much he missed us. He was just hovering over me as I was typing this and I had to tell him to go away. LOL. He wants to be close to me all the time right now. Funny how men think!


----------



## VGibs

NATO....damn iPhone...anywho. I am TTC at the moment. Supposed to be baby dancing tonight but I am burning with fever and now feeling queezy so I'm doubting any BD will take place.


----------



## msarkozi

you certainly can Nato (I was pregnant with Kash right after I miscarried - they moved my date even to the miscarriage date to give me Kash's due date). I am so glad to hear you are going to start trying again. I am hoping all the best for you :hugs:

That is great Hearty that everything is going good with you and Tim. Sometimes men just need to be told straight out. I still haven't found what works with Gord though lol! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend.....

Hello there yogi :)


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - Just checking my charts and I usually ov around 3 weeks after a m/c, and it's usually a powerful one with tons of EWCM. I believe that it's true that you are more fertile at this time. Best of luck :hugs:

Hearty - I have found over the years that the only way to effectively communicate with my husband is be be direct and straight and specific. His cleanliness standards are not as high as mine but I've had to accept this as at least a cleaner kitchen is cleaner than a dirty one IYSWIM :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

NATO - I always use to ovulate 2-3 weeks after a negative test following mc, good for you for getting straight back in the game!

Afm: I'm okay, considering! Saturday night we spoke, I explained as much as I could, how unhappy I was, how we wasn't working, how we could maybe fix things, that I think counselling was worth a shot, that I thought he was a brilliant dad and that I would never ever make it hard for him to see the kids! His reply "why don't you wanna have sex with me anymore?" I said "because we have no protection!" (I'm not on the pill or anything and we haven't used condoms in years tmi)!

You know what he did! Went out and bought condoms!!! We obviously didn't have sex and he sulked all day yesterday! We then got into bed last night and he cuddled me then flew off on one saying "you're making a mug of me, what kind of marriage is this, you're fucking ridiculous"! I said nothing and went to sleep!

I'm done! That was the final straw


----------



## LucyJ

Nato yep you can ov 2-3 weeks after a neg test good luck hun thats great you are going to try again. :hugs: Eloise is such a sweetie

Hearty thats great you and Tim are doing good and you've found away to deal with things. Sounds like a good method. Aw bless Tim thats so sweet and yes men are funny.

Sassy I am so sorry hun it sounds like you've been trying to sort things out and Im shocked that danny made it all about sex rather than trying to deal with what you are telling him. He sounds like he is in denial and not wanting to take responsibility for his part in the marriage you both need to work at it for it to work. Where are you going to go from here? Here if you need anything :hugs:

Afm: I feel very out of sorts really down I cant seem to shift this feeling that somethings wrong. Steve says it my hormones I dont remember feeling this way with benjamin very weepy yes but not down. Apart from my skin Ive lost all my other symtoms no nausea or dizziness. Ive got an early scan on friday I should be bang on 6 weeks just pray theres a hb and all is ok. I think one of the problems is I feel more like I did with the pregnancies that ended in mc rather than how I felt with Benjamin. I honestly thought it would be easier this time round I dont feel anxious just I dont know not sure I can explain it distant I guess. Benjamin and I have got sing and sign today hoping getting out will help.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh Lucy sorry you're feeling like that, pregnancy after loss is so hard even since having a baby. My pregnancy with Zach was definately less worrisome but I think that was because I was so busy caring for pops. I hope the scan brings positive news on Friday and then hopefully you won't feel so down. Have you got much planned this week to keep you busy?

Next step is dropping the bombshell that I actually want us to seperate!


----------



## vickyd

Sass how are you coping with your decision? Are you feeling more in control hun?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm fine, like really fine! Just want it all sorted and over with, we've just moved into this new house, what bloody timing!x


----------



## LucyJ

We're going out in about an hr, theres bounce & rhyme tomorrow and little explorers. If the weathers nice I'll take Benjamim to the park we'll do lots of fun things at home Benjamin and I did painting last week and thinking I might make some salt dough to do his hand prints. Hoping to meet up with a friend during the week so will keep busy. Benjamin is my focus and will keep my busy especially as he has now discovered he can use his tub of bricks and stool to stand on which means he can reach all sorts of things I thought were out of his reach. I also found him standing on the arm of out sofa only went into the kitchen to put a load of washing on :dohh:

I hope it goes okay :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Sass - Are you feeling more optimistic about the prospect of separating? I think the best part about separating from my ex was the feeling of relief and freedom I had when he left. The worst was when he got a new girlfriend, who was way younger and skinnier *but not cuter lol*. And he took a day off to spend with her but couldn't take one off to go to Aurora's pre school graduation. That was a hard week for sure. But it just got better and better for me to be out of a horrible relationship.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes definately Gibbs, I just want it all sorting, so I can try and live my life/survive as a single parent to 2 babies!


----------



## VGibs

This is potentially the stupidest thing I have ever asked. So when exactly do you guys think you should be doing to deed during your fertile period? Every day? Every other day? I realize that I have never actually tried to get pregnant on purpose. All of my pregnancies were "surprises" except for my son that we lost at 22 weeks. And we were on a very strict fertility treatment plan for that one because my ex had testicular trauma and couldn't make semen.


----------



## VGibs

Sass - Well I won't tell ya it's easy...but it sure as hell is easier then trying to survive a marriage that isn't working.


----------



## vickyd

Sass you sound like youre doing the best for you and your kids, good for you in being a strong woman who isnt afraid to make it alone. Beleive it or not my parents have JUST come clean about how miserable they have been through their 40 year marriage, me and my sister found out things we suspected but never truly beleived and are now totally horrified. We also heard many times in our life from both sides how everything they endured they did it for us. Many times my dad said he would have left if it wasnt for us and the same was said by my mother. The result is two women who are always full of guilt whatever they do because they were brought up thinking if it wasnt for them everything would be fine.


----------



## msarkozi

Sass, I am glad you are feeling good about your decision. I bet you will start to feel good again after you are on your own, and can start over. It won't be easy, but it will be worth it. Hang in there hun! :hugs:

Luce, I bet everything will be great on Friday. It's hard to not worry, but they do say every pregnancy is different. I think that you are emotional is a good sign, as hormones definitely make you that. In the beginning, I was crying just hearing commercials on tv, not even seeing them lol! My nausea left me weeks ago, but every now and then I am still throwing up. It's actually quite weird how this pregnancy is way different from Kash's. 

Gibs, I would do it every second day for sure. Since you are in your fertile period right now and close to ovulation, doing it every day wouldn't hurt your chances any. I always did the deed around ovulation time, and it has worked for me. TMI, but I always made sure I didn't go to the washroom for at least half an hour after, or even at all (as it was always bedtime when we did it).


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- Sorry you have to go through this but Im so glad it is not an ectopic and that you have Eloise to keep a smile on your face. I cant remember when I used to ovulate after a MC but it looks like you got some great advice from the girls. 

Mel- happy 15 weeks! Maybe you are having a girl since this pregnancy is so different. I was the same and didnt go wash up after dtd. Keeping as much of those swimmers definitely helps:thumbup:

Amanda- Its good to hear you found a way to relay your needs in a way that works for both of you. 

Sassy- I cant believe he did that! Its obvious he didnt listen to how you are feeling since he made it all about sex. I think you are very strong and have no doubt you can do this on your own:hugs:. Growing up my parents fought all the time and like Vickys parents they stayed together for my sister and me. I always told my dad that watching a horrible marriage was worse than having them divorced and happy. Because I never knew what a healthy relationship was I always dated the wrong guys and let my self be taken advantage of. It wasnt until I met Tim that things drastically changed. The last 5 years of my mothers life they grew to love each other again (but Im sure were not in love with each other because they usually slept in separate beds) but I think her illness brought them together as well as their grandchildren. 

Lucy- the wait for a scan is the worst, especially the 1st. Im sure Ben will do a good job of keeping you occupied. You have a lot of fun things planned for the two of you. 

vGibs- every other day worked for us. We pretty much followed the sperm meets egg plan. Ive read that bding every day may not always be a good thing because sperm will not be as condensed. We also had sex in the morning since sperm is supposed to be more potent. :thumbup:

AFM- Penny cut 2 teeth this weekend! They are her top two so now she has a total of 5.:D


----------



## msarkozi

hoping, we are thinking it might be a girl as well this time. Impatiently waiting for an ultrasound so we can find out the gender (they don't do them here until 20 weeks, and that is the only u/s you get as well). The req was sent in last week, so now I have to wait for the tech to phone me and give me a date. I hate waiting! 

way to go Penny! those teeth will just be coming along now :)


----------



## Jaymes

Hi girls. :wave:

I'm trying to come out of my post partem funk. 

NATO. I am so sorry. :hugs:

Lucy. The waiting is so hard. I hope your scan goes well. 

Amanda. You me inspired me to get busy. DH is a neat freak and I am not a slob, but don't worry about it so much. I hope you guys sort it out. 

Mel. 15 weeks!?! When did that happen? It seems so quick, but then I've been mia. 

Sassy. I hope it works out for the best. :hug:

I'm sure there is some I'm missing, but I can't think of it all. I just spent an hour catching up. Hugs to you all!

AFM. I think I'm broken, (sexually) and Lexi fell down the stairs. She's fine, but I keep going over the what ifs and imagining all the horrible things that could have happened. When I close my eyes I see her little body tumbling down and it scares me all over...


----------



## msarkozi

awe, so sorry about Lexi! How is she doing? It is frightening for sure. Kash fell down the stairs once this summer, and all I could think was thank god I didn't see it....but hearing it sounded awful as well! :hugs:

how come you are broken sexually?

how is little squishy doing?

I know eh lol! Hopefully the next 25 weeks go by quickly :)


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- only 5 more weeks until you find out if Kash will have a baby sister or brother!!! Do you have any names picked out? 

Jaymes- Im glad to see you back! Broken sexually? That doesnt sound fun but you just had a baby 2 months ago. Im sure you just need time. How horrifying about Lexi. Pennys favorite thing is to climb stairs and I get the horrible what if mental pictures as well. Im glad she is ok. 

Its pretty quiet in here today! I hope everyone is doing ok. Its pretty gloomy and cold here in Colorado. Im so ready for sunshine and nice weather instead of being cooped up in the house since it is freezing. What do you all do to keep an active toddler busy inside when it is cold out?


----------



## msarkozi

We don't really have anything picked out for a boy, but for a girl we have Sadie Ann Noelle (Ann is my middle name, so I wanted it in there). 

It's hard hoping to keep your toddler busy on those cold days. We have to stay in almost all winter. Going to the grocery store gets us out at times lol! But you can do dance parties, do some coloring or attempt other crafts. Painting, playing with toys, reading books. Kash likes helping me do laundry as well lol.


----------



## hoping:)

I LOVE the name Sadie! So adorable.

We do all of those things and plus Penny loves climbing up and down the stairs. She enjoys helping with all the chores around the house and of course playing with her kitchen and princess tent but I feel like it gets boring. Sometimes I will fill up the bath and let her go swimming. I think I am the one who hates being stuck in the house!:dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

oh I hear ya!! It gets so boring sometimes to be stuck in the house with nothing to do! 

Thanks, I love the name too...it's so pretty :)

So the rain we are getting is awful! In a matter of minutes the roads changed and are sheer ice. I was curling and had to drive home, and you were going 10 km/h! So the boss said that no one is going into work tomorrow (woohoo!). Daycare is still supposed to be open (as of now), so I will still send Kash and then I can clean my house tomorrow!!!


----------



## vickyd

Luckily we get to spend alot of time outdoors with our year round decent weather lol! I hate it when its raining...We play with play doh, do finger painting and have tea parties with her stuffed animals (this is her fave at the moment) but all this covrs about 2 hours lol!!! At the moment im ashamed to say we watch way too much tv...She is in love with disney clubhouse and can watch it for 3 hours straight!! If i try to turn off the tv she throws a major tantrum!

Poor Penny falling down the stairs!! I dont have any in my house but my mom does, and to my horror they are MARBLE!!! I have nightmares about her tumbling down the marble staircase almost everynight!

Mel Sadie is a great name!!! Cant wait to see what you got cooking!!

Jaymes do you mean its too painful to have sex? It took me like 5 months after having Hero to be able to have proper sex and i also had a c-section. Never really could figure that one out...


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- Yay for no work and time all to your self even though it will be spent doing chores! So what exactly is curling? I think Ive caught a glimpse of it during the Olympics but not sure what it is. 

Vicky- You are so lucky! Today was so cold both my cars refused to start! I will have to try more finger painting but you are so right. All those activities only cover a couple hours. I feel bad having her follow me around doing chores but she seems to like it. Yesterday she helped me hand wash one of my shirts, stir the pot for dinner and throw laundry in the washing machine. She would squeal with delight when I let her do any of it herself so at least she was enjoying it! I hear you on the TV guilt too. I always said I would never let her watch TV but she also loves the Disney channel especially Mickey Mouse Club House and Sophia the First. We are totally guilty of letting her watch a show in the morning while she has her milk and we are either sleeping or getting ready. She loves cartoons and I will let her watch while she has a snack or while I try to tidy/make dinner. This past weekend all we did was watch cartoons and I felt guilty the whole time but she was sick and only wanted to be carried or play on the sofa with her dollies. 

I think it was Lexi who fell down the stairs but it is definitely something I worry about because once she sees stairs she just has to climb them! She would spend the whole day climbing up and down our stairs if we let her.


----------



## hoping:)

deleted- I thought I put this in my journal:dohh:


----------



## Jaymes

Broken for me means that I begin slightly interested, then quickly lose interest making it painful. Then I can't 'finish' so he has been working harder to make that happen, but because he is trying so hard it takes longer making it more painful. We both end up feeling defeated. Him because I'm not, and me because I can't. 

Indoor activities are the worst! Lexi likes to ride her bike, help with laundry, color, play stickers, play dough, play with the dog, she loves Dora, cleaning tables, (I give her a wet wipe and she cleans away...) pulling all the cushions off the couch and marketing forts or beds. We can do all that and more before noon. Lol it seems like she is only naughty while I have to attend baby John. 

Mel I adore the name Sadie, weren't you thinking that if Kash had been a girl? I never liked the names I picked if the baby had been opposite gender for a different pregnancy. Chris would have been Alaiya, Bethany we didn't pick a boy name, Lexi would have been Peter, and John we didn't have any solid girl names. 

I love seeing all th FB updates. With all the pictures! Keep them coming. Johnny woke up and is squirming too much to type more...


----------



## msarkozi

We were originally going to do Sophia, and we were going to do that until we decided on Sadie instead. It was on my list of names from Kash, but Gord picked Sophia off of it. But then we have been watching Duck Dynasty and he fell in love with the name Sadie, so I said we are doing Sadie lol! 

Well, instead of Kash going to daycare this morning, we all slept until 10:00!!! I feel so tired now because of it. Then half hour later, I got a call saying we were expected at work for 12:30...so here we are......

Curling - well, it's 2 teams of 4 players on each team...can be men's, ladies, or mixed (but mixed means you have to have your skip and third opposite gender). The positions are lead, second, third, and skip. Your skip stands at the opposite end of the ice, holding the broom and calling the shots. You each take turns throwing 2 rocks, trying to get closest to the button (center ring) of the ice. So you want to knock out your opponents rocks to get closer to the button, so that you score the points. I'm not really sure if that helps explain it at all.....some people find it very boring, and I am one of those ones that can't even stand watching it on tv, but I love playing it lol!

Jaymes - that can be frustrating for both of you I bet. I am currently like that I am finding...but Gord barely touches me, so I think that is why for me. It's one of those things we hate talking about, but did you talk to your doctor at all? I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## NatoPMT

Got a negative test this morning, so CD1, 2 or 3 I assume. Thanks for all the advice on that



heart tree said:


> I need to tell him what I want done.

I think thats a really good idea, being specific 



VGibs said:


> NATO....damn iPhone...anywho. I am TTC at the moment. Supposed to be baby dancing tonight but I am burning with fever and now feeling queezy so I'm doubting any BD will take place.

sorry I did know you are too, hope youre feeling better. 



Sassy_TTC said:


> Afm: I'm okay, considering! Saturday night we spoke, I explained as much as I could, how unhappy I was, how we wasn't working, how we could maybe fix things, that I think counselling was worth a shot, that I thought he was a brilliant dad and that I would never ever make it hard for him to see the kids! His reply "why don't you wanna have sex with me anymore?" I said "because we have no protection!" (I'm not on the pill or anything and we haven't used condoms in years tmi)!
> 
> You know what he did! Went out and bought condoms!!! We obviously didn't have sex and he sulked all day yesterday! We then got into bed last night and he cuddled me then flew off on one saying "you're making a mug of me, what kind of marriage is this, you're fucking ridiculous"! I said nothing and went to sleep!
> 
> I'm done! That was the final straw

Im glad there's a definitive conclusion, even though its this one, its better if you feel absolutely certain. People manage, and people cope, and people become happy again. You will too. 



LucyJ said:


> Afm: I feel very out of sorts really down I cant seem to shift this feeling that somethings wrong. Steve says it my hormones I dont remember feeling this way with benjamin very weepy yes but not down. Apart from my skin Ive lost all my other symtoms no nausea or dizziness. Ive got an early scan on friday I should be bang on 6 weeks just pray theres a hb and all is ok. I think one of the problems is I feel more like I did with the pregnancies that ended in mc rather than how I felt with Benjamin. I honestly thought it would be easier this time round I dont feel anxious just I dont know not sure I can explain it distant I guess. Benjamin and I have got sing and sign today hoping getting out will help.

Both of my mc pregnancies i felt fine , the 1st time i didnt have a clue. How you feel might be more about your worries than whats going on. First scans are awful for us, and then they dont get much better thereafter. But of course they are a means to a wonderful end. I will be thinking of you on Friday 



VGibs said:


> This is potentially the stupidest thing I have ever asked. So when exactly do you guys think you should be doing to deed during your fertile period? Every day? Every other day? I realize that I have never actually tried to get pregnant on purpose. All of my pregnancies were "surprises" except for my son that we lost at 22 weeks. And we were on a very strict fertility treatment plan for that one because my ex had testicular trauma and couldn't make semen.

You could try SMEP which has a really good success rate, but every bfp I have had I have done it on the day that i get positive opk, and the night after positive, they are the 2 big days

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm



vickyd said:


> Beleive it or not my parents have JUST come clean about how miserable they have been through their 40 year marriage, me and my sister found out things we suspected but never truly beleived and are now totally horrified. We also heard many times in our life from both sides how everything they endured they did it for us. Many times my dad said he would have left if it wasnt for us and the same was said by my mother. The result is two women who are always full of guilt whatever they do because they were brought up thinking if it wasnt for them everything would be fine.

Its not fair for parents to put their stuff on their children like that. He made the decisions about his life, he decided to get married, to have children, to be unhappy, to stay - its like asking you to be guilty for being born. Its a rare divorce that leaves everyone feeling like the right thing has happened though too, so you can be assured that your parents would have fucked you up if theyd split too. Happy assurance isnt it. But any parent who tells their children that would be likely to be the ones who manage to make a pigs ear of splitting too

Sassy, in that vein, the most damaging thing i think a split couple can do is show dislike for their former partner. Im not suggesting you or Danny would, but a child who hears their mother is bad or whatever from their father for eg, recognises that they are half of their mother, so they consequently are half bad themselves. Co parenting can work well but it takes thoughtfulness on both sides. 

Jaymes, it takes a while for sex to be of interest for a reason, your body is telling you 'dont have another one yet!!' by making it unappealing, not your fault, not his fault. Natures fault. My dooda tok about 8 months to feel normal 

Yeay for penny teeth! And hi to mel & sparkly - hope the preggos are well

Had a wonderful day with weasel, she gave her toast to another baby who wanted it this morning, she waved at the moon all the way home, we went to costa and when i took her out of the pram, there were 'ahh's from about 5 tables, she's obsessed with kissing me at the mo but today went through all her teddies and kissed them all. Massive cutery.


----------



## msarkozi

awe, Eloise is such a delight. Kash is very loving too, and so I get kisses a million times a day. 

I was sick again this morning, and he came into the washroom and hugged me from behind, and then came to the side and hugged me and kissed me, and even flushed the toilet when I was doing puking. He's so caring. I don't know how I got so lucky to have such a caring little boy!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks for your support girls Im doing better today had a bad night yesterday as there was some red blood when I wiped and I had cramping. Didnt sleep well but feel better today. Benjamin and I went to bounce & rhyme and met up with her friend and her little boy which was lovely.

Jaymes thats so scary about lexi falling down the stairs Im glad shes ok. Sorry you feel broken but john is only 12 weeks so give yourself time. I struggled afteer having benjamin just didnt feel in the mood, it was uncomfortable and to be honest we didnt really have sex much in the first few months probably not till benjamim was 8 months before it feel like it did.

Vicky I found sex uncomfortable and painful to was surprised because I'd had a csection. Im still numb round my scar its really odd.

Vicky, hoping Benjamin's a massive fan of mickey mouse club house. We do put it on for him usually to distract so I can get things done. Hes not that helpful yesterday I was pairing socks and giving them to him to put in the basket he started off well but then decided it was more fun to chuck them out and unpair them :dohh: he loves painting. I havent tried play-doh but think I'll give it a go.


----------



## VGibs

Mel - I am obsessed with Duck Dynasty....I even got a "happy, happy, Happy" mug for Xmas. lol


----------



## VGibs

Nato - Thanks I am feeling better but it appears that Aurora has a dose of the flu now. I have heard of SMEP. On CountdownToPregnancy they have an intercourse timer tool and you can choose the SMEP as one way of getting the job done shall we say. I've never used OPK's but I am considering getting some if it takes me longer then 3 cycles. We are taking it kind of relaxed and going to get serious after 3 cycles.


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I bought Gord a "happy, happy, happy" t shirt and camo hat from their website for christmas. Of course they sent the catalogue with it, so now he wants to order everything!!! I love that show; way too funny :)


----------



## LucyJ

> Both of my mc pregnancies i felt fine , the 1st time i didnt have a clue. How you feel might be more about your worries than whats going on. First scans are awful for us, and then they dont get much better thereafter. But of course they are a means to a wonderful end. I will be thinking of you on Friday

Thanks hun I think a lot of it is my fears as feels more like my mc than when I was pregnant with benjamin. I keep telling myself that each pregnancy is different.

Elosie is such a sweetie I love that she shared her toast. Benjamin blows kisses and gives cuddles, if you are very lucky he will give you a kiss but he cuddles his toys now especially mickey mouse and pluto, so cute.


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- I hope your low sex drive is due to the hormones. Im sure you are both feeling frustrated. Penny loves making forts as well or just crashing into pillows or the bed is fun for her. 

Mel- I think Sadie is perfect. Its not too frilly and goes great with the name Kash. Tim and I are also fans of Duck Dynasty. I love the uncle and dad! I think I get what you mean about curling. I think any sport is much more fun to play rather than watching it on TV. Im glad you enjoy it so much. You have such a sweet little guy.

Nato- what a relief to already have a negative test. I would test positive for weeks! Too cute that Eloise is obsessed with kissing you and even shared the love with her teddies. 

Luce- Has everything stopped? No more blood or cramps? I really hope so

vGibs- I hope she gets better soon. Have fun baby dancing!


----------



## Jaymes

I've had sections for all of them. The longest it has taken me to get feeling back in my belly was about 2 years. I've gotten my drive back at about two weeks before this one. I'm ready to be back to normal in that area... 
TMI. Question, I've never had issues with the lady bits. Never had a yeast infection, nothing... Now I feel like I may be having phantom periods or something. About every couple of weeks I get crampy, and I get a big gush, (enough to wet my pants a little, but not urine as I've smelled it to be sure,) but when I go check its just a bunch of watery yellow cm. I wonder if it is a bacterial infection, a yeast infection or just part of the hormonal issue I've been having. I've never had this before.


----------



## vickyd

Jaymes you should get it checked out. Most likely its a hormonal thing, cause if it was a bacterial infection you would feel itchy and painful sensation down there. My doc always says never ignore any kind of foofy symptoms!

Luce im still slightly numb around my scar, my best mate has been numb there completely the last 5 years. In her case its showing no signs of improvement...Its so weird but i had stitches on my finger about a year before Hero and i still have a numb finger tip. Maybe the stiching leaves numbness??? 

Nato i decided that i just wasnt gonna get involved in my parents drama. After the initial shock i sat down and thought about it and came to the conclusion that they both decided to stay together all those years even though they were unhappy. Today they announced they were gonna give it another try. So i guess there issue wasnt staying together for us but rather their fear of being alone. There decision to stay together now, even though they filled our heads with all sorts of info no person should know about their parents, just solidified my theory that its always been about them and not us. 

Eloise and kash and penny and i guess all the disco babies except mine are so cuddly!! I have to BEG Hero for a kiss lol!!!!! Shes such an independant little mo!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls

Im ging to bring up a controversial topic because we've never discussed it before. Im currently in a bubble with Eloise, I dont need to discipline her. When she sees something she's not familiar with, she looks at me before she touches it. I either say 'You can touch it' or 'that's not for babies, dont touch' and she then doesnt touch it if i ask her not to. 

My MIL at christmas did something that pissed me off. Eloise went to touch a switch and she shouted 'NO' in a really stern voice. I was standing with eloise and i could have said 'dont touch' but a) she doesnt need to be shouted at and b) I let her switch the lights off and on at home. 

My sister used to say she didnt approve of smacking because how can you ask your children not to hit each other if you hit them, but 5 years on, she occasionally does smack them, so i know that this can change. I personally dont believe in smacking for many reasons. One being that being smacked engages their primitive brain and over rides their thinking, more modern brain, so by smacking, you can actually prevent what you are asking them to do...think about their behaviour. 

My ideal is that Eloise will behave because she trusts me to make the right decisions for her when she's little, and therefore if i ask her not to do something, she will know its for her good rather than as a point of controlling her behaviour. I want her to not do something because she has respect for my opinion. I want her to control her own behaviour by thought. I am aware that this can go horribly wrong and to get it right i will need to put a lot of thought into it. 

But I think that by having as few a rules as possible at this age, and giving her freedom where its not absolutely necessary, ie where something is dangerous. Im hoping she wont want to rebel against me. But the boundaries i do put in place, I want to instil them without discipline. So for eg, when she chucks her food on the floor, i just say 'food stays on your plate, teatime is over' and lift her out of the high chair. She never cries at this, as when she starts chucking food, she's had enough. I don't know how this is going to work when she does behave in a fashion that is unruly, or when she starts to test my boundaries. I know how i want to deal with tantrums - the holding technique, but thats as far as I have thought. 

Do you think Im in cloud cuckoo land? what do you think / how do you discipline? It will be different for each child as each child is individual but Im interested to hear about how others manage behaviour and why.

Edit: Im also wondering what boundaries you put in place and if I have too few at the moment. A woman at stay and play last week told her baby not to stand on books - not telling her off, but saying 'books are for reading, not standing on'. I panicked and thought do i need to do stuff like that too? Im not even strict about bedtime, but i am careful that her routine and the order we prepare for bedtime stays the same.

Another thing was that Eloise refused to wear shoes, but she loves looking outside - so i started putting her shoes on and taking her straight into the back garden so she can walk round. Now she loves wearing her shoes. In that case, I'm trying to find alternatives to telling off to teach her what she needs to learn.


----------



## NatoPMT

Jaymes, you should defo ask a dr that. 

Vic glad that you have found a way to deal with all this information - i think youre right, its about them, and I hope that seeing that its about them now fearing being alone rather than how it was presented to you has eased your guilt a bit. They are going to get strong reactions from you if they put their own spin on reality

Gibs, opks are very easy and take any of the guesswork out of it. If there's any stress at all with working out when to do it, id recommend them but if your easy breezy then just do what works. 

Luce, that mustve been very scary - you saw what everyone said to me about red blood. My dr last week actually laughed at me when i said that Id been bleeding for 2 days so was scared there was a problem. He said that 2 days of bleeding was nothing to worry about more often than not. I soon took the smile off his face but that was about me, not whats happening with you. 

I like the name Sadie too, don't like throwing up though, poor you! Glad you have your little boy looking after you so well. My friend's little girl is called Sadie, very cute. 

Hoping, did Pennys teeth cut without problem? 

On the tv thing, Eloise likes the film Cats and Dogs and In The Night Garden.


----------



## vickyd

Nato i really hate any type of hitting. Mostly because i was hit ALOT as a child and pre-teen. This kind of punishment is very widespread in Greece especially in my parents generation. They actually laugh at you when you say you shouldnt hit a child. The reason im against it (apart from the fact that it hurt lol!!) is that i dont think it ever helped me see what was right and what was wrong. Just installed fear in me...In the end i was just afraid of my father period. Even if i was doing nothing wrong i was always anxious around him. I would hate Hero to feel anxious around me and be to scared to tell me her thoughts. 
I also think im failing in the discipline area, Hero has very few clear boundaries. I try to explain everytime why what she is doing is wrong but being a toddler she will look at me before she does it and if im watching she will go ahead. If i pretend not to see her she wont. Go figure... For now im stiking with the explain everything over and over again.


----------



## Round2

Discipline is tricky, I really had a hard time setting up my own boundaries and sticking to them. I think I'm similar to how you are Nato, I'm very against hitting and I try not to yell. My technique at that age was always distraction and removing her from the issue. As Maddy got older I found that I had to get more stern. We used time outs alot as she got older, but they usually ended up in full blown tantrums. Now that she's almost 6 years old I'm finding our techniques are changing again. Now my punishment is usually an early bed time. I've been trying to teach her to accept concequences, if she does something wrong, she needs to apologize and accept the concequences...but it usually ends up her throwing a fit!


----------



## NatoPMT

Same Vic. I was hit as a child as i have said on here before. Good for you for going against what sounds like the norm, so thinking away from your stereotype takes awareness in any circumstance, not just on this matter. smacking isnt illegal so i wont judge but i do hear a lot of people say 'if it was good enough for me...' which makes me wonder if thats a defence mechanism. If you then decide smacking isnt the right thing then you might have to confront how you feel you were parented 'badly' yourself



vickyd said:


> The reason im against it (apart from the fact that it hurt lol!!) is that i dont think it ever helped me see what was right and what was wrong. Just installed fear in me...In the end i was just afraid of my father period. Even if i was doing nothing wrong i was always anxious around him. I would hate Hero to feel anxious around me and be to scared to tell me her thoughts.
> I also think im failing in the discipline area, Hero has very few clear boundaries. I try to explain everytime why what she is doing is wrong but being a toddler she will look at me before she does it and if im watching she will go ahead. If i pretend not to see her she wont. Go figure... For now im stiking with the explain everything over and over again.

What being hit taught me was to lie. I would be scared, so i would lie to get out of trouble and it didnt teach me to take responsibility for my wrong doings. And i would then approach things in a dishonest way because it didnt teach me to think about my behaviour, it just taught me how to take it under radar. It also taught me how to rebel. i couldnt discuss things for fear of being hit, so in my anger at being hit i would do purposely do naughty things to take some control back away from my mother, but not for her to find out, just for my own satisfaction. 

By the time i was a teenager i was totally out of control. 

Sounds like Hero is testing boundaries - she wants you to know what she's up to. She wants to see your reactions and how far she can push things. I _think_ thats a natural phase. I know that toddlers feel more secure with boundaries but would have to do some reading up to see if i could understand what she's up to and how you could tackle it, but i dont have the answers either way. I think the boundaries you do have have to be absolutely consistent. Thats the other thing that messed me up, i would never know if mum was going to laugh at me or smack me round the head. I do know that the fewer rules the better when they are very young. And thats supposed to grow as they grow with their ability to process right from wrong and impulse. 

quick google and this seems to be fitting - doesn't give specific examples of how to deal with behaviour, but might give you some ideas

https://www.janetlansbury.com/2010/04/no-bad-kids-toddler-discipline-without-shame-9-guidelines/


----------



## Round2

Jaymes, I'm sorry to hear that you feel broken. But really, I totally think you are being way toohard on yourself. You have 4 kids, two of them are under two and of them is just a few months old. Your body, hormones, emotions everything are out of whack. It's been 6 months for me and I still don't feel normal. 

Luce, I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding. How are you today? 

Mel, I love the name Sadie


----------



## NatoPMT

Round2 said:


> Discipline is tricky, I really had a hard time setting up my own boundaries and sticking to them. I think I'm similar to how you are Nato, I'm very against hitting and I try not to yell. My technique at that age was always distraction and removing her from the issue. As Maddy got older I found that I had to get more stern. We used time outs alot as she got older, but they usually ended up in full blown tantrums. Now that she's almost 6 years old I'm finding our techniques are changing again. Now my punishment is usually an early bed time. I've been trying to teach her to accept concequences, if she does something wrong, she needs to apologize and accept the concequences...but it usually ends up her throwing a fit!

Interesting you say time out doesnt work as thats what that link says Ive just posted to Vic. I think the Time Out in supernnany is employed where there is a real behavioural problem, so is remedial rather than a way of limiting new problems developing. 

I think learning consequences and responsibility are what should be the outcome. How you get to that, i have no bloody idea.


----------



## vickyd

Nato exactly like you! I was a teen out of control who had mastered the art of lying to the point of making it a science! Using my parents drama this week, i brought the subject up with both my parents. I told my father how i thought he was a bad parent because he would hit me (not smack but with a fucking belt!) and then make me kneel and apologise. I told him the fact that he had me in private schools and gave me every material thing in the world does not make up for such bad parenting. Rather than hear me out he went on to say that he only ever hit me when there was a good reason like when i was fighting (physically) with my sister. I was like what the fuck??? Seriously you want me to think that physical fighting is a bad thing when you get physical yourself??? Fucking mental logic!

Thanks for the link! I pretty much do what she says really, so thats a boost of confidence for me! The only thing i need to do is to stop leaving the room when she has a tantrum but rather stay there while she has it all the time trying to get her back on track. I must admit that i think sometimes Hero does the "looking at me sideways while she atempts to do something bad" cause half the time i burst out laughing!! Alex always tells me off but seriously she is so cute when she does the sticking tonge out and looking at me sideways routine. Last night before bed we were in the lounge and i was telling Alex the parents drama update and she went to the laptop and picked up the cord chanting "no cord no cord" and looking at me until i saw her. When i saw her and started to get up she burst out laughing and so did I. Alex just rolled his eyes and took the laptop away!!


----------



## vickyd

Time out NEVER EVER has worked! She just laughs the whole time!!!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thats really good that you told him how you feel. The thought of confronting my mum with what she used to do turns my blood cold. Mine was more than smacking too, i got hit with a riding whip, pushed down the stairs, all sorts. But also I went to private school so thats ok then. 

Me and Eloise had our first argument the other night and i walked away to clean the changing mat and didnt smile at her and she went MENTAL. I clicked a link on that link about conditional parenting and it says withholding affection as a means of communicating that somethings bad is baaad. As soon as she saw my unsmiling face she got so upset. I went over to her to talk to her and she had a total fit. Crawled off with her head down shrieking like a baby banshee. I picked her up and walked her to another room and sat her on my knee and she calmed down enough for me to explain that she shouldnt roll in poo while her bottom lip wobbled. Have just learned that walking away is bad. This is so hard, gotta read up more about how to do this. Im not a natural

Maybe Hero does it for a positive reaction then? Shes defo after a reaction of some sort. It is sweet you have those moments of joint humour though, me and eloise look at each other and laugh, but not (yet) about her being a mischief.


----------



## vickyd

Hero doesnt get upset if i walk away which is why i guess i dint think it was bad until i read your link lol!! This kid really confuses me!
I realy laughed at why you and Eloise had your first fight!!!! Sorry but thats hilarious!!! Hero has yet to roll around in her poo and im hoping she never will!


----------



## vickyd

Oh and i highly recommend having the same conversation with your mom. Very liberating! and i feel like he's shrunk a few inches, not as critical of my parenting and definately not as vocal about things. Its like hes starting to actually beleive he wasnt the best father like he always would boast about to us at every given oportunity. I also told him that contrary to what everyone says about girls always looking for a husband like their fathers, i chose one that is 100% different! And also that although he thinks Alex is not good enough for me because he doesnt make alot of money, he is the best father and husband and wouldnt change him for someone with more money for anything.
I tell ya VERY liberating!


----------



## NatoPMT

I expect her to be climbing out of her bedroom window and shinning down drainpipes very soon. Covered in poo. 

I think your dad's reaction in shrinking a few inches is not what my mum's would be. I tried to talk to her once when she said i couldnt talk to an old family friend and she just started shrieking at me. Everyone shrieks at me

Last august we were all staying at her house and my sisters son was playing up. My sister came downstairs and said she'd smacked him. My mum said she should have threatened him with being locked in the cellar'. She said 'you are too soft on him (despite her smacking him), he needs a good fright so say you'll lock him in the cellar. Thats the problem, you dont follow through on your punishments.' 

i was incredulous. I just sat there thinking, so you havent learnt a thing in the last 40 years. She used to threaten to send me to the children's home, or say shed drive me somewhere and leave me. How about communication and respect??? Locking in the fucking cellar my arse. And she wonders why i dont like her. AND you dont follow through on your punishments? So she'd actually lock my nephew in the cellar would she? 

I couldnt say it without getting really over wrought and she couldnt hear it - i think if she tells me that i should threaten to lock eloise in the cellar she might hear a few home truths then, if she ever dares to suggest how i should parent like she did.... it will take her to threaten eloise with what I went through to force it out of me, then it will come out very loudly and in the most unhealthy way. 

seething resentment? check. 

love how you pointed out you chose a daddy over a provider.


----------



## LucyJ

I'm a big believer in being consistant and talking. I try to change my tone of vocie with Benjamin when hes doing something he shouldnt be. Children look for boundaries and will always push to see if they can get away with something which is why being consistent it so important. Also there are some battles that arent worth taking on sometime ignoring some types of behaviour is enough to stop it as they dont get the attention they were looking for. I try not shout just change my voice but have on occassion usually because he was doing something dangerous. My dad was a shouter whereas my mum rarely raised her voice but when she did oh hell you were in trouble. I dont believe in smacking for many reasons and steve and I had a chat about discipline when benjamin was about 1 steve was smacked as a child and doesnt see it as an issue where as I am dead aganist it we had quite a heated debate, I did tell him if he ever raised a hand to benjamin we would be over, I did then calmly explain my reasoning and he took on board understood and changed his mind on the subject which is good. I believe violence breeds violence not in all children but I think is says its ok to hit. Eventually children become immune to it I've seen it with children Ive taught who end up dealing with problems by lashing out. I personally believe that smacking children doesnt teach them anything having said that there is a difference between a pat on the bum (which I still wouldnt use) and hitting a child with objects or so hard they are left bruises. I got smacked once by my dad its wasnt hard and at the time was horrific to me but looking back I can understand why he did as I had done something potentially dangerous. 

Benjamin does hear no quite a lot at the moment and does respond alot of the time he also laughs at me too. He is very cute when hes being mischevious so its hard sometimes. I also teach him the behaviour I want for example when he started throwing food around I taught him to pass it to me or put it on his plate if he was finished rather than throwing. I would use time out when he gets older but dont think hes old enough to understand it. We went through a biting stage he only ever bite me so I would say no firmly then put him on the floor told him he hurt mummy 'ow' then say can you say sorry (we've taught him the sign for sorry which he understand) when he says sorry I pick him up give him a cuddle and its all done with. He doesnt really have tantrums he is a bit melodramatic will hurl himself on the floor very drammatically whilst crying I stay in the room but leave him to it when he calms down I'll get him to come and play or have a cuddle. Distraction works too. One of the most important I think with discipline is that both parents are on board and consistent. Have to say the signing has helped as I've used signs like no with the language from a younf age I always explain why Im saying no or why he shouldnt stand on the arm of the chair & bounce.

Nato with regard to books Benjamin quite often sits on his books looking at them I dont mind as I know as he gets older he'll understant that we dont sit on books but right now I dont think its a big deal. If he just pulls them all out for the fun of it then we tidy them away but if he looks at the I dont mind them being out.

Vicky I think its great that you told your dad how you felt and glad it was liberating.


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - I'm very against smacking, I don't believe that there is any place for it, it isn't discipline it's just an excuse to hit children in a vain attempt to control them and all it serves to do is hurt and frighten them. I was smacked as a child, and hit with a belt and hard bottomed [email protected]! How strange too that I had a private boarding school education :shrug: I became a very rebellious teenager.....

I chose never to smack my DS, as he got older his discipline was time out and to have his favorite toys restricted until his behaviour was better. This worked a treat, I have raised a balanced young man, who respects authority and has NEVER been involved in a physical fight. He believes in talking through difficulties and coming to a solution.

You will find the right way with Eloise, they do a lot of things that can be overlooked at such a young age. Ben had a habit of trashing my lounge in a systematic fashion EVERY bloody morning, it drove me bonkers, but he did it for a response as he used to wait for me to tell him off.....so I just let him do it and then ask him to help me tidy up afterwards, he soon got bored lol!


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for the thoughtful responses. 

Luce, Eloise went through a stage of giving me a nip when she got excited, not out of anger, but we do this thing where I carry Eloise round the house, John hides and jumps out on us, then we all squeal and scream and run round, and she gets so excited she has bitten me - I looked it up and the advice i liked was to gently press the lips together with your fingers and say 'no bite'. She doesnt do it now. 

*We went through a biting stage he only ever bite me so I would say no firmly then put him on the floor told him he hurt mummy 'ow' then say can you say sorry (we've taught him the sign for sorry which he understand) when he says sorry I pick him up give him a cuddle and its all done with.
*
This totally isnt a criticism as Ive only just read this myself after upsetting Eloise the other night but this article is interesting

https://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/15/health/15mind.html

although we are getting into the realm of what the hell do you do then? In response to that article, i think i will (while she's small so for now anyway) pick her up and tell her what the problem is without walking away / showing my displeasure by withholding - not sure if she understands everything i say at the mo, but putting her down and being stern-ish really upset her the other night

*He doesnt really have tantrums he is a bit melodramatic will hurl himself on the floor very drammatically whilst crying I stay in the room but leave him to it when he calms down I'll get him to come and play or have a cuddle.*

twice Eloise has been hysterical enough to have to put her down until she's calmed down slightly. In that circumstance picking her up makes her worse so I just have to do the above and let it run its course until its safe to pick her up. That article does say its ok to be angry or afraid and those emotions should be accepted rather than controlled. I think thats something i need to think about. 

Im not bothered about the books thing either, but just because she said it, it made me wonder what other boundaries she has that i dont and whether i need more, but for now I think too much just means theres more to go wrong...as you say, your battles need to be selected carefully. 

Sparkly

*I don't believe that there is any place for it, it isn't discipline it's just an excuse to hit children in a vain attempt to control them and all it serves to do is hurt and frighten them.*

The least tolerant part of me thinks that smacking is a loss of control that the parent does out of anger when they have run out of alternatives. I know people do think its the right thing to do so that doesnt really mean they have always lost control as that is their tactic, but i do think its a way of controlling the child rather than the child learning a way to control themselves. 

Interesting you fund time out successful. Individual children have individual needs, and i suppose if he was older that would factor in as reasoning is more of an older childs ability

I think youre right that very little children have different responses. Demonstrating the consequences (ie by being involved with tidy up) is a good way of starting the process

God its hard. Stuff like withholding love, its automatic to praise good and 'punish' bad with temporary rejection like time out, but that article is based on Rogers, who I have some respect for, pretty sure Hearty once said he was her god at uni. It does make sense but it means I have to find a way of consistently reacting to mischief that doesn't inadvertently do damage. I am going to do some damage at some point. Everyone does.


----------



## NatoPMT

and 8 weeks!! every week your risks are dropping substantially. They always say 12 weeks is the 'safe' zone, but it gets safer way before that.


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls, sorry, I am too ill to read or much less respond yet. I came on here with the best intentions. I have developed a tummy flu on top of the regular flu and I'm spending most of the day in the bathroom. Help meee! :(


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- I was getting really crampy on and off after Penny with lots of discharge. I really felt it was my period coming on but then nothing. Once I finally got my period it stopped. I can&#8217;t remember what color the cm was though. It doesn&#8217;t hurt to have a doctor check it out and give you piece of mind

Vicky- independent is good! Penny is way more cuddly with Tim and will occasionally reject my request for a hug, kiss or &#8216;nosie.&#8217; She is a full on daddy&#8217;s girl except for when she is not feeling well. 

Penny does the thing where she looks at me and does something she isn&#8217;t supposed to as well. I also burst out laughing more often not. I&#8217;m really trying hard not to now but they are so darn cute!

Nato- I read that by the time our kids are age 4 they have hear the word &#8216;no&#8217; at least 40,000 times! This can hinder a child&#8217;s dreams and ambitions because growing up in an environment where they are constantly told &#8216;no&#8217; can potentially make them doubt their abilities. Tim and I try our best to be more supportive an encouraging but if Penny is doing something wrong we will tell her something like &#8216; please don&#8217;t do that. We don&#8217;t want you to hurt yourself.&#8217; There are times when I feel like that isn&#8217;t good enough and we HAVE to tell her no. Penny already loves to push her boundaries. If I ask her not to do something she wants to do it even more. Tim has put her in time out before too but we try to have a good balance of encouragement and discipline. She was/is too young to understand time out so it mostly translates to removing her from the situation. Discipline really is a fine line and depends on the parents and the child because like you said, everyone is different. 

We don&#8217;t have too many rules at the moment because we want Penny to explore the world around her. I think our only rules are not to climb the book shelf or eat dirt from our potted plants. I do have a set bedtime. I think it helps Penny to know what to expect and have a routine. Like you, we try to find alternatives instead of just scolding her immediately. 

I&#8217;m against hitting too. My mom was all for it and would always tell my sister and I &#8220;wait until your dad get&#8217;s home!&#8221; Little did she know he wasn&#8217;t for it either and would take my sister and I to our room and tell us you better pretend to cry or else my mom would do it her self. He would make whipping noises with his belt and then send us out of the room pretending to cry:haha:. He communicated with us rather than resorting to spankings. I hope I can have a relationship built on trust, communication and respect with Penny. Parenting is a huge responsibility. I just pray that I do a decent job!

I&#8217;m not sure if her teeth were the problem of if she is grumpy because she is sick too. Either way Penny deserves a break!

Lucy- Penny and Ben are so similar! She is very mischevious and I do find my self having to resort to 'no' at times because she thinks I'm just being funny and really wants to push her boundries. She loves adventure and is very crafty. I agree that distraction is a huge help at times. 

Sparkly- How are you doing?

Allie:hugs:

AFM- day 2 of our raw food cleanse! Its going great and we have dreamed up some yummy recipes!


----------



## LucyJ

I put him down as otherwise he thinks its a game and laughs Ive put my fingers on his lips before and said no biting but he just giggles and tries to bite again I didnt want him thinking its ok to bite that its a game so put him down I never leave him sit in front of him and explain why 'that we dont bite it hurt mummy' I've started asking him to say sorry as I know he understands what I mean and can say sorry I dont push him for it. I definitely have a 'firm' voice steve calls it my teacher voice. I will always go for positive reinforcement where possible as children respond better to that in my opinion.

Yeah its good that they learn different emotions as they can express how they feel and understand how they feel. Its how we respond to situations that teaches them a lot about behaviour. It so important children know what they can and cant do. Again Ive seen it with teaching and children who are crying out for the parents to put some boundaries in so push & push to see how far they can push the wrost behaviour is the children that get no disipline and quite often are just yelled at. I had one little boy who was a bright sweet little boy but had behaviour issues, all he got was negative feedback from his mum at home I put a lot of boundaires in at school which he really responded to but each day it felt like we were starting from scratch as mum wouldn't follow up at home I remember her picking him up once and I said what a fantastic day he'd had he done some brillant work showed her and his behaviour had been fantastic (he was in ear shot so I knew he could hear me which I wanted), mums response to this was she turned to the little boy and said why are you such a little fucker at home then, I could of screamed.

Im sure we will all find our way and have well rounded secure children. I think Im lucky as I had great parents and I parent in a simialar way to my mum.


----------



## LucyJ

Hoping I always think that when I read what pennys been up to how like benjamin she is they both like climbing. The other thing is if benjamin is quite hes 9 times out of 10 up to know good. Case in point when I was typing before he had gone very quite looked up to check on him and hes managed to get my purse out of my bad and is busy emptying it :dohh:

I love that hes interested in things and loves exploring even if it does keep me on my toes. Wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- I agree about positive reinforcement and that kids also learn through how we respond. 

Yep, we have some curious little toddlers on our hands! I love it too and there is never a dull moment!



I found the thing about hearing the word 'no' 40,000 times. It is actually by age 5 and not 4.

The passage is under a section called Dream stealers: Protect your dream in Jeff Olson's book _The Slight Edge_. I highly recommend it.

By the age of 5 we've already heard the word "no" 40,000 times versus "yes" 5,000 times. Most of you will internalize what these people are saying to you. 

Just think how many times we are told "no" before we are even out of highschool! How does that impact our dreams? When you were little what did you want to be when you grew up? I wanted to be a marine biologist! Other kids might have said a princess or an astronaut. When we are little anything is possible but as we grow up and hear the word "no" over and over our dreams fade and we settle. I gave up my dream of becoming a marine biologist because everyone told me it would never happen. I was told too many people want that kind of job and so I gave up and I settled. I don't ever want Penny to settle. I want her to dream big and know that anything is possible if you are determined and have the work ethic to make it happen.


----------



## Jaymes

Wow! Good things to think on and read all around! I have found that with my kids bad behavior means they are in need of something. Like they are hungry, or it was too cold to go outside at school and they need some exercise or they need some private time with either of us. Sometimes it's hard to figure it out and I have been known to get annoyed and shout. Especially if there is a lot of demands on me at the moment. I am quite fond of taking a mommy time out... I tell them that I can't deal with the situation at that moment and I need to take a break to cool off. Then I go in my room for a few minutes. It helps me deal with situations better. 

Thanks for all the foof advice... Every time I talk to my dr I end up taking antibiotics, which I am not find of and never seem to help. I'm thinking of trying to find a more alternative dr.


----------



## heart tree

Oh my, you are all so chatty! I can't even pretend to catch up today. My darling girl isn't sleeping through the night at the moment and I'm shattered. And she is fond of 30 minute naps which leaves me little time to do very much. 

When does it get easier? LOL!


----------



## hoping:)

Jaymes- I will totally have to remember "mommy time outs" are sometimes needed:thumbup: I hope alternative medicine will be a better route for you.

Amanda- It got so much easier when Penny was in her own room. I think we moved her at 4 months. Good luck!


----------



## VGibs

Ok...I may be the odd man out, I have spanked my kids. Pleas don't call the cops. I have also raised my voice and said many a very forceful NO's in my time. With Aurora I never had to say No more then once. She always understood and didn't repeat the behavior. Meme is another matter entirely. She is around a lot of kids at daycare and since she started going there she has been yelling "NO" at us and always saying "NO THAT'S MINE!" Which is a phrase that we never use in our house. She has also taken to pushing us when we won't hand over something immediately. I have only spanked her hand a few times. I grew up in a very strict home. My father was the oldest of 8 and had a lot of practice raising kids. He always believed if he was strict with us when we were young we would behave better as we grew older. He detested the "time out" theory and thought the worst thing you could do for a child was to ask them to be punished. Such as "Do you want a time out?". I had my wild times as a teen but I was always respectful and well behaved in public. My sister has raised her daughter with time out's and constantly asks her if she wants to be punished. Then she threatens her like "Ok then we aren't going to the park." if she doesn't behave how she wants. Her husband doesn't help the situation either because instead of being authoritative about discipline he always softens his tone and goes "No Peyton, we don't do that." The result...my niece is a total nightmare. She's rude, and bold. She spits, and bites. She's aggressive toward children and adults alike. She has uncontrollable tantrums where she vomits. She destroys things when she gets angry. It's horrible. The worst part is, because my sister has zero control over her she gets to a point where she completely looses it. It's a horribly viscous cycle.


----------



## VGibs

Amanda - I found things never get easier per say, just different kinds of hard. :)


----------



## Sparkly

VGibs said:


> Amanda - I found things never get easier per say, just different kinds of hard. :)

This made me lol, and is very accurate. My DS is 20 this year and still wakes me during the night, but usually when he's coming home from a night out :dohh: Things change as they get older and the worries are different but it's no less responsibility x


----------



## msarkozi

I miss one day for being sick and too much to catch up on lol! I didn't fully read everything, so my apologies. 

I have to be the odd one out here with Gibs. I do spank Kash when it is needed, and we do raise our voice at him if he is doing something that is going to hurt himself. We sternly tell him no. If he keeps doing something when he is asked not to, he will get a spank on the butt. Now, this is not a full blown act of violence, this is a tap on the butt, which is covered by a diaper. I was spanked as a kid, and I believe in it. 

When Kash was biting me, he would get bit back and he would get tapped on the mouth. He no longer bites, and only bit a few times. He learned it is not nice to bite and it hurts. 

We use our words with Kash as well. Say when he is ripping books, we say Kash books are for reading, not ripping. We have to treat our books nicely, otherwise we won't have any to read. 

We do not do time outs, as they simply are too young to understand what these are at this age. When he is older and understands what a time out means, he will be getting those too. 

I'm sorry if you all think I am wrong about how I discipline my child, but we all need to do what works for us. All children respond differently to different kinds of discipline, and what works for some, will not work for others. The fact is, you need to be consistent with whatever form you choose

And I can say too, when Kash continues to disobey what we ask him to do or not do, all I have to say is do you want a spank and he says no and listens. He knows what a spank is and that it means you are in trouble.


----------



## Jaymes

I am not against any form of discipline. As long as it works and there are clear boundaries. What works for some kids doesn't work for others. It varies greatly even with siblings. My oldest was very good and hardly ever needed to be disciplined, but my older daughter likes to push the boundaries and see what she can get away with. Her punishments have always been greatly different than her brothers simply because they respond differently. I have to agree that time outs have never been effective for either of the bigs, and the littles are simply too young to even try it with. I am sure I'll have to get creative and figure out what works for them as well. Currently the threat of loosing electronics works for C, B is having a time where incentive is working, (bribery, if this gets done we'll be able to go out for pedicures, it would be sad to not be able to go do that, or something of the like) Lexi is still learning so we tell her things like 'oh no! We don't bite our friends, we bite food... Biting hurts.' She has had her fair share of being bitten and biting at preschool, and I have to say its been a hard concept for her to grasp. And J is too little to be disciplined.


----------



## hoping:)

We all have our own opinions and it our own decision to parent how we want. You all know your kids best and know what will work for them so no judgment from me:D I'm still figuring this out as we go! I think this topic is interesting and I like hearing what other people are doing. From what I have read so far I've come to understand that the way we discipline now will evolve as our kids grow. 

AFM- Penny and I have booked our train tickets for next month! I'm so excited. If anyone is interested Amtrak is having a 20% off sale until the 22nd:thumbup:

Surrogacy- our profile has been officially sent to the couple we like as well as our medical docs to their doctor. FX they all want to work with us. We did get another profile to look at but feel strongly about sticking with our 1st pick.


----------



## hoping:)

When did you switch your child to a front facing car seat? Penny is still rear facing at the moment and I was planning to switch her but am confused about the guidelines. Some say 1 year old and 20 pounds but others say they have to be rear facing until the age of 2:shrug:


----------



## Allie84

Amber, I believe it's rear facing until age 2 if you can. We are definitely rear facing as long as we can. It's because when you are in a crash the rear facing car seat will slam back against the seat (like a cocoon) and they will be protected from flying objects. If they are front facing they don't have the protection. You know how rear facing car seats have alot of front/back movement? Btw, I'm glad you booked your train tickets!! What route do you have to take and how long is it? I take it it's through Denver?

Mel, I love the name Sadie! I really love it. 

Jaymes, I agree with the other girls, you are still in the post partum period and hormones are going out of whack!

Lucy, sorry to hear about the bleeding but glad it's over. Excited for your scan tomorrow!!!

Hearty, awww i hope Delilah starts sleeping through the night. Once she really sleeps through the night you will have some sense of a life back. Alistair sleeps 12 hours straight at night and having that time has made the world of difference. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

They say it has to be 22 lbs (which I think most of them are at about 1 yr of age). They recommend 2 years as it is safest. I switched Kash at a year (he was just at 22 lbs), and it made life so much easier. He was not good in the car at all, but once I changed him and he could see me and everything else, he has been amazing!


----------



## msarkozi

oh, I have to say this for all you mama's - next time your child is sick (or even yourself), but Vicks on the bottom of your feet before bed, and a pair of socks over top! Works great for coughing! Kash slept all through the night last night when I did this to him, and I never coughed all night either.


----------



## Allie84

Re: discipline

I was raised by VERY permissive parents. I was never hit or punished. I rarely heard the word no. I have hippie parents who weren't able to spoil me monetarily (I grew up in relative poverty/working poor) but always spoiled me with love and letting me 'get my way.' Now, I don't really want to be exactly like that but I will take a lot from it. I find it interesting that those of you like Vicky and Nato who were hit were rebelious teenagers. I think Amber you were a bit of a rebel in high school as well? I was the exact opposite. I was never spanked or given any boundaries or punishment and I was a 'goody goody.' In fact, I think I felt lost and craved some boundaries. I joined a church and became religous on my own at 13 and joined a church with a lot of rules. Yes, I did take advantage of my parents, I'm only human!! I would take advantage of no curfew and stay out until 3 am all the time and I would lie to them and say I was at a friend's sleepover and I'd really be at a party, etc. But I never got in any trouble at school or with the law so I got away with it. Oh, now Alex says I can't handle the word 'no'! Probaby because I never heard it, I dunno. My mom's official motto: Ignore bad behavior, praise good behavior

Anyways, when it comes to Alistair I don't believe in smacking/spanking or yelling. I was never raised that way, I'm not familiar with it, and it's just not me. I will use the word 'no' when dangerous things are involved, but I try not to use the word 'no' too often. I try to explain instead, even though it's over his head at the moment. Alex is more of a fan of 'no' and being stern. We will need to talk about that and figure out a common ground, I think. 

What I've learned from development psych courses is that there's permissive, authoritarian and authoritave parents. My parents were very permissive. It's been shown that authoritiave parenting yields the best results (according to studies I've read). It's balanced, and involves high expectations and boundaries but it also loving. I think my own personal style right now is leaning towards an authoritative/nurturing/attachment combination. I'm just a beginner though and I respect that may change. :shrug: Just my 2 cents!


----------



## VGibs

Oh my goodness I am wore out...*tired face* I am so over working 10 hour shifts. Then coming home and having to BD is just wearing me out LOL I told Ian tonight "Man I am too old for this much doing it."


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for the info! I know one of the reasons for keeping them rear facing longer is for muscle control. If they don't have good control it is more likely for their neck to snap in a forward facing carseat during a bad accident. Penny is good in the car so I guess we will try to get as close to 2 as we can

Allie- we actually have to leave out of Raton. This means we will drive 2 hours. It is still the best option because if we drove all the way I would need to drive at night because there is no way Penny could handle a 6+ hour drive awake. I thought about flying but I'm afraid she won't sit still plus arriving by train just sounds fun! The train ride is almost 5 hours:thumbup:

I totally was a rebel in highschool. My dad was all about communication growing up but my mother was not. She was more vocal and easily flew off the handle. I was an angel until I turned 16 and got a car.


----------



## vickyd

So yesterday i went for an x-ray on my back, the pain was unbearable not only there but also down my leg and arm. They diagnosed scoliosis, which is a curvature of the spine, that apparently is something that is there from a very young age! I will have to meet with orthopedic surgeons and see how bad the curvature is and treatment options. Really 2013 has started off really bad!!!


----------



## VGibs

Vicky - I've known a lot of people with scoliosis and usually they suggest a sleeping back brace and physio therapy. Surgery is a last resort kind of thing. I wouldn't worry. Do you see a chiropractor? They can help as well.


----------



## vickyd

I will meet with the doctors probably today, unfortunately i googled alot of stuff last night which really worried me. Im hoping the doctor doesnt share googl's opinion lol!


----------



## Sparkly

Vic - My youngest brother has scoliosis it was diagnosed when he was a teenager. He hasn't needed to have any treatment for it, the curve of his spine has kind of twisted his ribcage a little but it doesn't cause him any major problems just discomfort that he seems to have learned to live with.

I hope it's not as bad for you as Dr google says, you should know better....but then we all do it :dohh:


----------



## Round2

Vicky I have that.... and actually mine is curved quite badly. However, I've never had any issues. The only potential problem arose when I wanted an epidural. I was warned ahead of time that it would be difficult and would probably not work the first time.


----------



## NatoPMT

Vic I found out i have a curve in my spine as they were trying to administer the epidural. Must be from us being hit with belts. Hope it goes ok at the drs, let us know what they said 

Hoping, cant wait to hear about the surrogacy news! They MUST know youre the best! 

sorry i dont have time to answer properly as i have to do the ironing being weasel wakes up but thanks for everyones input to the discipline thing. Smacking is popular in canada then! The difference between a controlled tap and what I got as a child is stark, i was properly whacked, so my experience doesn't properly relate to what Kash and Aurora are experiencing, I certainly wont judge but I'm sorry I can't agree with it as my experience has left me scarred...although I know I dont know whats right for anyone else's child. 

Just a quick update, i saw my GP yesterday and she was amazing. She's signed me off work until March and referred me to the recurrent mc clinic, which she shouldnt have done as the nhs state 3 conseq mcs for referral. I have spoken to my manager and it seems to be very likely that I will not now have to work my notice which is fucking fantastic. My little bean gave me a gift of not having to leave his/her big sister for a month. 

i read something that made me laugh but have forgotten what. Hope youre feeling better Allie.


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky hope all goes well with your dr and its not as bad as dr google says. The internet really can be a gift or a curse. Good luck hun.

Nato thats great news yoy've got time off with your little girl and you've been referred. Your dr sounds great just what you want someone to listen, understand and then act for you.

My scan was inconclusive the scan lady saw a gestational sac and yolk sac which are measuring at roughly 5 weeks 6 days so she said it was still early. She was positive that this look good there was nothing to concern her that it was abnormal in any way. So I have another scan in 10 days on the 28th Jan. The dr said cautious optimism.


----------



## vickyd

Nato i will use my scoliosis to install yet more guilt into my dad!!! Hahaha!!!

Sorry you guys also have it but im glad its so common and no one else thinks its such a big deal, misery needs company and all! So I guess im the only one with such bad back and leg pain??? Im now considering this was the reason i had such bad spd with Hero....Funny though, when i had an epidural with Elektra they didnt mention anything...


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, cautious optimism it is! How are you feeling? You don't have a ticker so how far alone did you think you were? Does 5 weeks 6 days sound right? :hugs: Your doctor sounds really positive so I hope you are as well.

Vicky, didn't they check your spine as a teenager in school? As a lifelong hypochondriac, I was worried about scololiosis as a teenager because they checked us all in school one year and I was convinced they had missed it! It seems late to find it and it is weird they didn't mention it before? Oh, well, it sounds so common and treatable but I'm sorry you're in pain! :hugs:

Nato, woo to getting some extra time off and an amazing doctor. It's refreshing to have a doctor make things happen for you like that. So they will count a chemical as an MC? I feel like I heard that chemicals don't always count towards your numbers of miscarriages, so I'm glad that your doctor is letting you get seen by the recurrent clinic. 

Gibs, hope you got some BDing in last night! 

I guess I'm the only one other than Cesca not TTC or already pregnant? Last week I had a very obvious ovulation and it felt wrong to skip it! However, I refuse to get pregnant this fat and I was feeling uneasy about my marriage recently. I hope I'm pregnant before I'm 30, though. That gives me over a year to get my life and my fat behind in order.


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I should be 6 weeks by the date of my last period so yeah it does seem right. I feel abit off but not pregnant apart from bein hot and my skin flaring. Had my first accpuncture appointment last night which was good.

Im not sure I feel positive but dont feel negative if that makes sense. I do feel less anxious now.


----------



## msarkozi

glad you had a good ultrasound Luce. Your next one is going to be even better :)

Allie, you shouldn't let weight stop you from what you want doll. I can bet I weigh more then you. I did lose some weight first before getting pregnant again, but you don't seem to gain as much the second pregnancy. It must be because you are too busy chasing after the first one lol! 

Vick, hope your doctor doesn't agree with google either :)

Nato, I am not sure it is just Canada that believes in it...it just appears that way in our group lol! I was smacked as a child too, with the belt on the bare ass, as well as a hand on the bare ass....I've been slapped across the face as well and what not. I don't do that to Kash. I don't think a beating is the answer. There is a line between abuse and discipline, and I will never cross it. 

Allie, are you over the flu yet? I am still dying with my sinuses! I tried the cinnamon/honey thing last night and will try again tonight too. I am going to see a healing person tonight to get my sinuses drained, and I am hoping that helps. I couldn't sleep last night at all because I couldn't breathe. Today is going to be a long day!


----------



## Allie84

Mel, you poor thing!! It sounds awful! My flu hasn't been sinus-y at all, thank goodness. For me it's been a fever and horrible weakness and fatigue and muscle aches. I'm feeling better today thankfully. I still feel week when I am up and moving though, and it's been a week! I just want to feel better already. I hope we are both 100% soon.

Mel, I bet I weigh more than you right now...I'm sure of it. My problem isn't what I gained while pregnant, it's what I've gained in the 14 months since Alistair was born. By the numbers... I weigh 35 lbs more than I did when I got pregnant with Alistair, and I was 15 lbs overweight then, so I am technically right now 50 lbs overweight! It's horrible. And I onlly gained 25 lbs while pregnant, so I'm actually heavier than when I gave birth. Depressing.

Lucy, it sounds spot on to me! When is your next appt or scan?


----------



## msarkozi

Hope you feel better soon! I can't handle the sinuses at all.....I'm used to popping pills for them whenever I get sick, but it's so hard when you are pregnant and can't :(

oh god, according to the BMI chart, I am almost morbidly obese lol! I'm 5'5" and weigh 208 lbs right now. Weight is a very depressing thing for sure. I have struggled my whole life with it, and even had an eating disorder for awhile (which happened on it's own without my doing). I don't know if you have heard of it down there, but the Visalus shakes really do help. I know it is big in the USA as well as Canada (not sure it is anywhere else, other then Jamaica now). But if you can afford it, it helps. I had lost almost 40 lbs on it over 5-6 months. I still have shakes now, but not for a weight loss tool. I will be using it again for weight loss after baby though.


----------



## hoping:)

Vgibs-too funny about him being too old to do it.:haha: TTC is demanding!

Vicky- Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I actually have scoliosis but it is minor. What are the treatment options?

Sparkly- 8 weeks with twins is exciting! When do you go for your next scan? 

Nato- how wonderful you get an extra month with Eloise! Will they run a miscarriage panel on you since you have been referred? Did you not have that done before conceiving Eloise? 

Lucy- I responded in your journal but I am very optimistic for you! A gestational sac and yolk sac at that stage is great!:thumbup:

Allie- Im not TTC either. Or do I consider my self trying since we are doing surrogacy? We may be a while off from doing IVF. 30 is a good goal and give you more time with Alistair! You are making positive strides so Im sure you will be where you want to be as long as you keep it up. 

Afm- Still no period! Im two weeks late. I didnt know birth control could mess it up this much! I hate birth control and only went on them (I had the copper IUD before) because I need to for the surrogacy. Ive been cramping on and off for two weeks but nothing. I took a pregnancy test last week and it was negative I was slightly worried because I was not very regular when taking the pill especially in the beginning.


----------



## Allie84

Amber, birth control DOES suck, I'm so sorry!! Yeah, I considered you TTC because of the surrogacy. :) You'll be pregnant after all. ;) But I know what you mean, it's different than conventional TTC!!

Mel, I will look into the shakes! Yeah I am 5/5" and 197. Close to you and I'm not even pregnant! I was 165 when I got pregnant and 190ish when I gave birth. Wahh wahh. I can't seem to get into exercising anymore. I used to love dancing and zumba and yoga and now I'm like a whale who can barely move and breath when I exercise haha! The thing is I've never had a weight problem before. I became 'slightly' overweight (like 165-170) after marriage and it seems like there's been no going back! Can I blame marraige and a baby???? Please?


----------



## msarkozi

lol you absolutely can :) I was down to around 170 when I met Gord, and then it started going up up up! It was depressing. When I got pregnant with Kash, I was 208. This time, I was 197 when I got pregnant. I want to be back down to 170 again at the very least. I find I have a much easier time being active during the summer, then I do during the winter. I hibernate in the winter, especially since it is cold. I haven't been on my treadmill or doing yoga since September I think :( Once the weather warms up and this mountain of snow is gone, I will go for walks again. I am one of those people that uses the excuse as well that I just don't have time to exercise. 

The weight will come off though. I think one of our biggest problems with it, is we obsess about it too much instead of just trying to be healthy. I know I need to start drinking a lot more water, and stop having a diet pop once a day!


----------



## heart tree

Just checking in for Lucy's scan results. Sounds positive. How far along do you think you are? How are you feeling?

Vicky, I don't have scoliosis, but know many people who do. Haven't read back to see what the other girls are saying as words of encouragement.

Allie, I'm not preggo or TTC! How are you feeling?

Nato, what a nice gift from your little bean. 

Too shattered to read or write more. I was up every hour with Delilah. I don't know what is going on with her, but she is sleeping terribly. She kept farting every time she woke, so I'm wondering if she was in discomfort from trapped wind. She didn't poop yesterday. I just put her in her bouncy chair and turned on cartoons. Bless the TV! I think I'm going to lose it if I don't get some sleep soon. Going to try transitioning to her crib this weekend. Hoping that will help.


----------



## VGibs

I am one of those "fat" people. I've been a big girl my whole life. I've done dieting and working out like crazy. But I always look the same, I just have extra padding in places sometimes. I've come to love and accept all my wobbily bits. I know when I need to lay off the snacks and eat more healthy but I am determined to never be on a diet again. I eat better when I follow my own lead. And I don't get obsessed with my food. I'm very active and have a very physical job. I don't have diabetes and my blood pressure is perfect. But because I have a high BMI my doc says I am "high risk" for pregnancy. Which annoys me to no end. That is why I went with a midwife. Because they didnt judge the health of my pregnancy on my weight.


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty, hope you get some sleep soon. She definitely could have had some gas pain if she didn't poop yesterday. This happens with Kash at times too. She could be teething as well? Have you tried any solids yet? She might be getting hungry at night as well.


----------



## vickyd

I went in for a consultation with the ortho after work. He isnt to concerned based on te x-ray, although he suggested an MRI in the near future to have a clearer picture. There are some osteophytes present and some stenosis which is most likely the cause of the pain rather than the slight scoliosis. He didnt suggest any treatment as such, i need to correct my posture and start excersize and maybe change my bed matress to something a bit firmer... 

Hearty i have no advice, Hero is still a terrible sleeper. Tonight i will be attempting sleep seperation as shown by the supernanny! Im so not looking forward to it but Hero needs to start learning to fall asleep on her own, in her own bed rather than me cuddling her to sleep in my bed. I love our routine but since she has never learned to self soothe when she wakes at night she needs me to repeat the whole process. 

The weight issue, lets not go there. im 5.3 and now 150 pounds and my doc thinks I should loose at least 10 pounds before i get pregnant again. I guess every doctor has a different opinion. I hate dieting, I seriously get dpressed when im deprived of tasty food. Today ive eaten broccoli, cauliflower and 2 boiled eggs for dinner WITHOUT CHEESE!!! I love my cheese....


----------



## hoping:)

Amanda- I'm sorry you are havng a rough time! Everything is so much harder when you are tired. I hope the crib transition helps

Vicky- I'm glad they are not concerned. I hope the posture and bed change provide some relief.

Regarding the weight issues- As long as you are all following healthy eating habits and exercising regularly (I'm sure our LOs provide plenty of that for all of us!) you will get where you need/want to be. I went through a time where I had to deal with eating disorders. In highschool would have to run x amount of miles or do x amount of weight lifting before I allowed myself to eat. In college I was bulimic. Body image weighs heavily on all of us and can impact every part of your life. A good friend of mine always used to say "when you feel good, you look good!" So true because we are the harshest critics of our selves. Just remember that little steps are progress too but consistency will help you reach your goals. I highly recommend reading The Slight Edge by Jeff Olson... it is a fantastic book to motivate you in all areas of your life. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> Too shattered to read or write more. I was up every hour with Delilah. I don't know what is going on with her, but she is sleeping terribly. She kept farting every time she woke, so I'm wondering if she was in discomfort from trapped wind. She didn't poop yesterday. I just put her in her bouncy chair and turned on cartoons. Bless the TV! I think I'm going to lose it if I don't get some sleep soon. Going to try transitioning to her crib this weekend. Hoping that will help.

Bryce has been sleeping like that for last two months!! I get the odd night of relief when he'll do a 3-4 hour shift, but for the most part he never sleeps more than 1.5 hours at a time. I just don't know what to do either, everyone in our house sick and I'm at the end of my rope. I've been looking up CIO methods as I'm starting to think it's bahvioural. I hate the idea of letting him cry though. He seems too little for that.

Yay Lucy!!! Sounds good so far!!


----------



## vickyd

Ok so i lasted a total of 7 min of CC. Also Hero climbed out of her cot in two simple moves so the sleep seperation isnt gonna work out. I cant stand to hear her cry and scream like that. I feel like im torturin her!!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Hearty I think I should be 6 weeks. Im feeling ok I dont feel pregnant as such but I do feel more positive which is a good sign. Everything feels a little tender but she external and internal scan she couldnt get the best of view with the internal as mine uterus is tipped forward so the external scan with the high frequency prop gave a better picture. We had such a long wait and by the time we got home after had some food Steve decided not to go back to work, the freezing rain put him off so Ive been able to rest and Benjamins had his daddy around which he loves.

Sorry about the lack of sleep hope the transition into the crib helps and you can get some sleep.


----------



## LucyJ

I couldnt cope with cc either vicky I used bits of all the different sleep techniques and created my own. We did get there in the end but it was hard and Benjamin didnt climb out of the cot which would of made it impossible. Do you think Hero would settle in a big bed?


----------



## msarkozi

Hero might be ready for a bigger bed? I know they tend to say if they can climb out, then it's time to move them. I was lucky and Kash never climbed out of his crib, but he is doing fantastic in his big boy bed. It's hard to get him up from it some mornings lol! 

The crying is definitely hard to deal with. Everyone has to do what will work for them. I did the crying method when he was young, and still do it every now and then. I know the difference in his cries too, so I can tell if something is truly wrong or not when he is crying, and I will go in right away if it is. Otherwise I let him be for a period of time before I go comfort (if he hasn't fallen back to sleep before). 

I have a friend that her daughter is turning 3 next month, and she won't go to sleep without her mom in the room. She has resorted to faking sleeping in there by making it look like a person under the blanket on the chair, but her daughter has caught on and will call for her in the night. My friend is completely exhausted. 

You will find something that will work for you, and then things will go smooth :) Hang in there, as it will take some time for any routine. You are doing a great job :)


----------



## vickyd

Mel i was kinda hopin by the time she turned 3 she would'nt need me anymore...Guys im pretty sure Hero is reactin much worse than most kids. She screams till she is blue in the face, veins poppin out and her whole body becomes very rigid and i cant even pick her up. Its like she is havin a seizure or something....
I was actually thinkin of getting a toddler bed, Alex thinks she will be climbing into our bed or wandering throuhg the house (she also opens doors)...

Lucy its ood that you arent as stressed, I didnt really have any symptoms with Hero until 8 weeks and i was a mess lol!!


----------



## msarkozi

awe poor Hero. She really gets upset. I wish you luck with it Vick! In time it will work out with whatever method you try. 

I have heard lots of people put baby gates up in the doorway of the bedroom when they switch to toddler beds. That way they can't just get up and roam around. I have always closed Kash's door because of my cats, and I am lucky he hasn't figured out how to open a classic knob yet lol!


----------



## msarkozi

Sass - how you doing sweetie?


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, I was just going to suggest what Mel did....a toddler bed and a baby gate. Lots of my friends with older toddlers do this. I think now that Hero's older and not a 'baby', you're going to endure some sort of CIO because she's old enough to cry on purpose (ie she's not only crying out of need or because she has no other form of communication). The going rigid sounds like a temper tantrum? There's no denying it's going to be hard but if the bedtime routine you have right now isn't working I agree it's time to try something else. Glad the back problems don't sound too complicated!

Hearty and Round, I'm sorry your LOs are sleeping so terribly. Round, is Bryce in a crib yet? Hearty, I wonder if she's just ready to be out of her bassinet. I am hopeful once you get her into a crib in her own room she will sleep better. Alistair was never a bad sleeper (average I think), but I resisted moving him to a crib and I know I kept him in the bassinet too long. He was 6 months before we moved him to his crib and he was sitting up in his bassinet! I was like ummm, that's dangerous! Time to move you! The bassinet was confining and made him really hot. That being said, the initial transition to a crib SUCKED. We had the crib in our room until he was 8 months, and in retrospect I may have moved him to his own room earlier. Alistair kept getting caught in the crib (legs, mostly) and he couldn't get used to all that space! We also quit swaddling which added to it. I don't remember if you're swaddling? Once he was settled in his crib, though, he properly started STTN. Every baby is different yadda yadda but our recipe for sleep sucess has been: noise machine, light projection on the ceiling, crib w/ breathable bumpers (to stop his legs and arms hanging out), black out curtains, very clear bedtime routine, and a week or two of controlled crying. I never let Alistair cry more than 5 minutes at a time and that was usually all it took. I also never let him cry hysterically. I really hope you guys, Hearty and Round, find your solution soon 

Same with you Vicky!!!

Amber, I remember you mentioning eating disorders but thanks for sharing those details. It's a good reminder that we need to have a healthy relationship with food! When I was in high school I must have had a good metabolism because I ate a ton and never had a fat roll. But I checked every time I took off my top to make sure! I can empathise with being that age and being so image conscious. When I first got cellullite I almost went to the doctor because I didn't know what was wrong with me and I thought it was something bad! :dohh: Those were the days. 

Sassy , I see you....how are you my love?!


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I know it may sound a bit crazy but I think ts down to the accpuncture I has last night she said there was a good point she'd use that helps with anxiety and since last night I have felt calmer.

Mel my brother and sil had to put a stair gate on her bedroom door when she was little and in a toddler bed it worked untill she managed to undo it she appear one evening in the living room proudly and proudly announced 'I escape' :haha:

Vicky I dont know what to suggest that sounds hard. I hope you find away through it. :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

lmao! that is funny Luce.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry too hungover to reply, what i need to reply to is backing up into a mountain

Luce, that sounds very promising. If there was something wrong chromosome wise i think they often have things like restricted growth and irregular shaped sac so it does sound very positive. 

Hearty, if Delilah still hasnt pooed, my dr told em to give weezie half water half orange juice to get things moving and it worked every time at 6 months old

will reply properly soon promise


----------



## Sparkly

Another big girl here, I spent the majority of last year dieting strictly and going to the gym 4-5 times a week, and I only lost 30lbs it was very irritating, but at least I have started this pregnancy lighter than my previous ones :shrug: Also my weight has remained the same despite my tummy looking a little bigger :thumbup:

My latest scan was on Monday and both babies are doing well, Twin A measuring 5 days ahead and Twin B 3 days ahead :shock: I am always in awe when I see they are ok and cry all the way home afterwards :dohh: The miscarriage clinic have now discharged me, which I'm really nervous about and I have now been referred onto the antenatal twin clinic. My first appointment is on 30th Jan and they will be scanning me again too, I will be 10 weeks...


----------



## msarkozi

that's awesome Sparkly! Those twins are doing amazing! Can't wait for you to see them again soon :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls, I've been keeping up with you all, love hearing what you're all upto.

I'm doing okay, just sorting our finances out! I'm having to sell my lovely car for something alot cheaper! Uhhh life as a single parent is going to be rough :-(


----------



## msarkozi

It will be, but it will all work out in the end. Sometimes we have to sacrifice all the nice stuff for ourselves to give the best to our children. They will thank you one day :) 

I am assuming you told Danny you want to separate?


----------



## VGibs

I had a bit of a motto when I was a single mom..."It may be cheap, but it holds more love."


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, I'm thinking of you every day, would love to hear how things are going and what's happening? Does Danny agree to separate?


----------



## NatoPMT

There's too much consumerism anyway, children need love, guidance and food in tummies... not stuff. It's character building sassy

Can't be nice to have the financial implications bought home to you like that, but in one way it can be a distraction to have the practicalities to deal with. I hope you and Danny are both coping


----------



## Allie84

Agreed! How are you, Nato?


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I hope things are going better with Hero. That's rough, I'm sure it's so much harder to let her CC when she's older. Poor kid!!

Sassy, hope you're doing okay. Nato is right, all your kids need is a healthy happy mom to give them lots of loving.

Sparkly, I'm so excited about your little twinnies! It's about time this finally happening for you.

Hearty, how are things going with D? Did you try the OJ and water? My doc said to go ahead with prunes or prune/apple juice. Bryce is constipated today and I tried the juice...still waiting for it to kick in.

AFM, things have been rough here. Maddy got the flu a week ago, then I got it, then Bryce got it then Maddy got the stomach flu this past weekened. Both Bryce and I have colds still and NOBODY is getting any sleep!! I freaked out when Bryce got the flu, his fever was above 39 degrees and his breathing was fast, so we ended up at the urgent care unit on Wednesday night, turned out okay, but holy crap did it ever freak me out. On top of that hubby is still dealing with his anxiety issues and the drugs are taking a huge toll on him. I feel like we're all barely hanging on!! Oh and I got a grand total of 3 hours of sleep last night...in 40 minute intervals!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh round, I hope you all get over the sickness soon and can get some sleep :hugs:

Yesterday, a guy I grew up with for over 20 years passed away in his sleep. He was only 29!! He left behind his high school sweetheart and 2 children (5 and 20 months). It's still so unreal that this happened. Autopsy results should be in on Wednesday, and then hopefully this gives everyone some peace. Life is just so unfair. It seems so much worse since we all grew up together, and we still live in the same town together. This is also my boss' son in law. This hasn't been a great start to the year for some.....another man's wife just passed away on Wednesday as well. He works for the same company as me, but I didn't know him personally. He got home from work to find his wife dead. How tragic. I really can't imagine how these people feel :(

On another note, I am still sick. I am getting worried about baby as I haven't been able to eat properly, drinking as much fluids as I can but that's not always much, coughing fits are causing me to vomit, coughing up phlegm, and continuously blowing my nose (which is still stuffed up). I just want this to end!!


----------



## Allie84

Oh you poor things!! 

Round, I'm so sorry, that sounds awful! I just looked up 39 C in F and it's 102.2...I don't think that's overly high for a baby? Definitely high and certainly sick, but not worrisomely high I don't think. He must have felt awful, though. :( The breathing would have freaked me out too, what did the doc say? Oh and I feel for Maddy because I got the stomach flu after the flu as well. Bleh. I hope you all feel better VERY VERY soon. What meds did your hubby get put on?

OMG Mel, that's shocking!! That's such a scary thing to happen to a 29 year old. I'm nearly that age and I just never think about things like that happening to young people, Accidents and stuff, but not just dying in your sleep. No history of illness? I hope the autopsy brings everyone some peace. I feel so bad for your coworker as well. :( :hugs: 
Oh, and I hope you feel better soon. Have you been to the doctors to see if they can give you anything? :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie. I went to the clinic this morning, and I have bronchitis like I suspected. On antibiotics, and it's already helping lots! Thank God! 

I am still in disbelief over it. He was completely fine on Saturday. The only additional things I have heard is that it was 7:30 yesterday morning. Lonnie heard Ryan making strange noises and she called 911. I believe he was dead before they got there. There is no illness, but past drug use. Wondering if that has something to do with it at all?! Some people said he has been clean for a couple years, but others say he was still using hard. I hope the autopsy comes through quickly so they can all have peace. I keep wondering too if it was an anuerysm or something like that?! I am 31 and I don't think of that stuff either. Time to get our will in place and ask my parents to be the kids' gaurdian!!!


----------



## Round2

Mel, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. That's so scary, really puts things into perspective how fragile life can be.

Allie, his fever was at 39.5 at it's highest, they say to take them to see a doctor if it gets higher than 39.3. The doc didn't say much, just that his breathing was fast and to keep an eye on it. He's totally fine now, he rebounded faster than anybody. Poor you with flu and stomach flu. It's a brutal flu season here. 

My hubby is on zoloft...it's his 3rd week and still not really seeing much improvement. He's getting lots of side effects nausea, headaches, insomonia...not much relief though.


----------



## msarkozi

did you get any sleep last night Round?


----------



## Round2

I slept from 9pm till 12. Then he was up at 1am, 1:45, 2:30, 3:30-5:00. Maddy woke me at 6:30am. Little booger is asleep now, but I can't sleep!!

How's your bronchitis?


----------



## msarkozi

oh goodness! I am starting to get scared with having a second baby lol! Hopefully you can squeeze in some naps today

It's vastly improving thanks! The antibiotics are kicking in very quickly. He put me on a 500 mg dose of amoxicillin, so he meant business lol!


----------



## NatoPMT

Mel, Im so sorry about Ryan! I hope youre coping. I hope there are some answers for his family very soon. I do think youre right, i keep meaning to get a will but its not the best task in the world to do so Ive been putting it off. And the thought of deciding a guardian for Eloise makes me feel sick. 

Round - you are superwoman. 

Hope all the illnesses have gotten a bit better.


----------



## msarkozi

I agree, it is not something easy to do. You don't want it to ever have to come down to them needing gaurdians, and I pray that all our little ones never do!


----------



## LucyJ

Mel I am so sorry about your friend thats so sad hope the family get some answers. Thats the second tragic story Ive heard this week my sil brothers bf got hit by a falling tree when walking home a few weeks ago he was 28 leaves behind a wife and young daughter just so tragic.

Ive been on at steve to get a will sorted out, my parents have just redone theres so got me thinking we should do ours, its not something I like to think about but want to know if anything did happen our wishes our there.

Round hope you start getting some more sleep soon.

Nato how are you?


----------



## msarkozi

oh goodness Luce, what a freak accident!! So sad :(

how you doing Luce? Everything going good?


----------



## heart tree

Hello lovelies! It's been a while since I've been able to properly get on the computer. 

First I want to send my condolences to Mel and Lucy. How awful to see such young people pass away. There is no sense in it. And to leave behind young children? What a tragedy. I'm so incredibly sorry.

It does bring up the issue of a guardian and a will. Tim and I have decided we would like his brother to take Delilah if something happened to both of us, but we haven't had the courage to ask him! I think we're too scared to utter the words. But we need to put on our grown up hats and ask. A will needs to get done this year too. It's sickening to think about though.

My condolences to Round as well. It sounds like you aren't getting any relief. We gave Delilah some prune juice and water when she was really little and it didn't do anything. Eventually we gave her a suppository and it did the trick. I didn't have to give her oj as she pooped on her own. A massive explosion at that! Is Bryce still sleeping in the same room as you or in his own room?

Mel, the baby will be fine. You probably got sick because the baby is taking all of your immunity right now. I'm glad the antibiotics are helping. 

Nato, how are you holding up? Do you have an appointment for recurrent losses yet? I'm glad you got the referral. How was your drunk night? 

Sparkly, your scan is coming up! How are the twinnies making you feel?

Virginia, did you manage to DTD at the right time?

Sassy, thinking of you.

Vicky, how is CC going? Did you try it again? Are you sleeping?

Amber, any news from the surrogate family?

Allie, are you feeling better? Thanks for the sleeping tips!

And thanks to you all for your suggestions. I have come to realize that the root of her sleep issues stemmed from being in the same room as me. We started with naps in the crib which she took to immediately. I just put her in the crib and walk out of the room. She never fusses. The first day she took her usual 30 minute naps. The second day she took mostly 30 min naps with one 1.5 hour nap. That night we put her in the crib and she only woke at 2 for a feeding and then slept until 6, fed again and then slept until 8! Unfortunately I didn't sleep that night as I kept waiting for her to wake up. But the following 2 nights have been great. She doesn't cry at all. She woke at 4am this morning and put herself back to sleep before I could even get into her room. And the icing on the cake is that since yesterday, all of her naps are 1.5 hours!

We have always used a sound machine which helps. I have breathable bumpers and the room is much darker. I honestly think the crib is more comfortable for her. I can't believe how great she's been. I don't expect it to last. Nothing does. But for now, I'm loving it. I don't even mind waking up to feed her because she goes back down so quickly and without a fuss. 

We're ready to start solids but we want to buy a high chair first. Any recommendations? 

Went to the pediatrician last week. She's in the 10 percentile for weight at 14 pounds 5 ounces, but is gaining perfectly so I'm not worried. She's in the 66 percentile for height though! And this is compared to full term babies. I have a long, lean girl. Doctor was very pleased and said due to how active she is, she'll most likely crawl before she sits up on her own. Doc said it would be a matter of weeks before she crawls. I'm scared!


----------



## msarkozi

awesome job Delilah! That is great that she is sleeping so much better now. You will get used to it quickly! And way to go at the doctor's too! 

Yes, be scared lol! Once they are mobile, everything changes. You are constantly on the move; just make sure you watch what she can get into. I didn't really baby proof (other then the stairs), as I wanted Kash to learn he couldn't touch stuff. 

For high chairs, no real recommendation. I went with a space saving one instead of an actual high chair. The bonus is you don't have to have a high chair sitting there taking up space, but the con is you lose a kitchen chair to it being strapped on there. I liked the fact that I could take it with me though when I left Town, so that I didn't have to worry about how I was going to feed him while away. 

Kash has actually given up his booster seat now too at the table; he doesn't want it and wants to sit at the table on the chair like a big boy! They grow up way too fast! 

Oh I have to tell you this...it's funny, but it's not. Last night Kash and I were sitting in the chair reading one of his vocabulary books, and whenever it comes to the animals, he always says he is that animal, or mom or dad is. So I was like mom is a bear, and he kept saying yes, and Gord was like can you say b***h, and he did!!!! It was so clear! The kid can friggin well curse, but he can't say other words or get out of the diaper?! I was like omg! I pray he doesn't say it again :/


----------



## heart tree

Oh no Mel! LOL! It's so funny though! Naughty Gord! 

I've been looking at those convertible seats. We have a small place so it might be good for us. The problem is that she isn't fully sitting up yet, she's so petite and she's so damn active that I think I need something that holds her in really well and supports her. I want something that cleans easily too. The ones with cushions catch so much food. 

She's up after an hour and 20 minutes. So proud of my little one for napping better. It makes all the difference, doesn't it?


----------



## Round2

Hearty, Bryce has been in his own bedroom for 2 months now. Doesn't seem to make a difference. Last night was brutal, he woke every 45minutes. I'm so fustrated, I feel like I'm doing something wrong, but I can't figure it out. I usually try rocking him, then turning on his mobile, then letting him cry for 5 mintues, then feeding. Most times he needs me to BF him to sleep. Tonight, I'm going to try not to see feed him as much and let him cry a little more often. I really think he's using me as a soother. When he latches on he feeds for like a minute then passes out.

What a petite little girl you have. My little guy has a similar physique. He's in the 40th percentile for weight, but above the 100th for height! He's gonna be a basketball player!!

Sounds like you've got a great routine with Delilah, she's doing great.


----------



## LucyJ

Mel Ive been feeling rough this week bad nausea and dizzyness, I fainted sunday evening. Ive had accpuncture tonight and this is first night Ive not been in bed early and have been able to eat without feeling sick so fingers crossed it continues. Benjamins got 2 teeth coming through so hasnt been a happy bunny keeps waking in the night and ends up in with us so not getting much sleep. At least the nausea is a good sign even though its horrid its made me feel more positive about our scan monday. 

Thats great hearty about Delilahs sleeping long may it continue for you. Sounds like shes doing really well. We've got a wooden highchair which folds up neatly and has a wipe clean seat insert but to be honest as benjamin was so little he used to slide and slump over in the highchair so we used to feed him in his bouncer or in the bumbo untill he got bigger and more stable. Benjamin crawled before he sat up and yep it gets fun when they are on the move Benjamin used to get everywhere I had a few heartstopping moments when he wasnt where Id left him. 

Round I really hope things get better for you and hope bryce starts sleeping more :hugs:

Mel that made my laugh opps lets hope he doesnt repeat it.


----------



## VGibs

Hearty - I think so :S haha I am currently suffering from sore bewbies so I am wondering if maybe just maybe the SMEP plan worked I guess I`ll find out sometime next week!


----------



## msarkozi

oh no Luce, you fainted? Are you ok? Sorry about the nausea, but it's a great sign :)

I wonder if I can post the video?! 

Hearty - I got a fisher price one, and it is a taller back, and then the tray, so one like that should hold her up well. I just took off the cover for it and washed it, and wiped down the underneath with lysol wipes all the time.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce - I'm so sorry to hear of your sil's bil - that's just horrific. So awful to hear of his and Mel's friend's children being left without a daddy. Whens your next app? Crap as it is, its great youre so nauseous, how is the eczema? 

ooo good luck gibs! when do you normally test?

Rounders, ach sorry its so hard, although this is just what I see between my friends, and absolutely no comfort, boys do seem to not sleep as well. I used to hold eloise while bouncing up and down on an inflatable gym ball which was the only thing that worked for her. Although i dont agree with controlled crying, my friend did it last week with her previously colicky baby who just refuses to sleep, and it took 1 hour to get him to sleep and has slept through every night since. He's 8 months but the difference in them both is incredible and if it benefitted them to that extent, I can see how its helped. 

Mel - haha and oops. 

Hearty - great news about the sleeping! Im so pleased for you, i really hope it lasts (although theres always going to be periods where it messes up, espec with illness and teething) and that you can just enjoy your little girl without falling asleep in your cornflakes 

yes I would love surrogacy news too Hoping! 

afm: I have had a few days of ewcm but no LH showing at all on the opk so not sure whats happening, usually i get negatives but with a line showing 

Im coping ok but having a few moments. Thankfully i have weasel to distract me which just makes so much difference - i was thinking today about how i felt before i got bfp with her, and what a dark dark time that was. Now, i just try and think about all the funny things she does and try not to go there too much. 

Yesterday at stay and play she wanted to take her shoes off, so I told her not to because the floor was dirty. She climbed off my knee, toddled over to the chalk board at the other side of the room, took the sponge off the board, toddled back, bent over and wiped the floor, climbed back on my knee and took her shoes off. Tonight she was making buzzy bee and roaring lion noises in her sleep. She is so ace


----------



## msarkozi

awe that is so cute! Eloise is such a clever one!

I don't know how to upload the video on here, so I uploaded the video onto facebook (but made it so only I could see). I will share it in a private message with people I have.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Round! :hugs: If only they could tell us what is wrong! It sounds so frustrating! I can empathize with how exhausted you are feeling. I think your plan is a good one. From an early age we gave Delilah a bottle for the last feed of the night. We do bottle, bath, bed. I think it helped her to not associate the boob with going to sleep. I know you've tried formula and that didn't seem to help either. Maybe it is time for a little tough love and letting him cry a little longer?

I think I know why Delilah is taking such long naps. She has a fever! It's not very high, but she's been fussy all day and has felt a little warm. She's also not as active. She just fell asleep in my arms which she never does during the day. I have a call in to the doctor. I guess it could be teething related. Poor babe. I hope she doesn't revert back to the 30 minute naps after this!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, you fainted? Oh my! The nausea is definitely a good sign. I hope that bean is snuggled and safe inside. I just got a safety strap for her Bumbo as she is able to climb out of it now. We have the Bjorn bouncy chair which is more upright than most. She was too small for it until recently. Maybe we'll just use those to start feeding her. Thanks for the tips.

Nato sounds like your body is giving you some mixed signals. Maybe you should DTD anyway. Eloise sounds like a dream. I loved the FB video of her in bed. Love the shoe story!

Gibs, sore boobies are the best in the TWW! 

Mel, I'll have a look at FB for the video. 

Feeling cross with Tim at the moment. We just got the bill from the hospital when Delilah was born. It was over $300,000!!! Luckily insurance pays for most of it, but our share is $2,400. It's a lot of money to be sure. But without that care, Delilah might not be here with us. I told him on the phone that we got the bill. He hung up on me! I called him back and he said he didn't want to talk. I called him later to tell him that Delilah had a fever. We talked about the bill again and he told me he would need help paying it. I asked him how. He told me I needed to get a job. I told him I have a job taking care of our child. He's such a tight ass with money. We have a large sum in savings that he wants to use towards a house. It's not like we don't have the money to pay this bill. But he seems to think we don't. It drives me crazy. So instead of dipping into our house fund, he would rather me stress myself out with a job. We were just getting into a good place with our marriage again, and now I'm feeling resentful. 

He has been really stressed at work. He's had to be up for the past 2 nights working throughout the night. Sting is touring again in Europe and he has to be awake to make sure the websites that sell the tickets are working. He's had less sleep than me so I know that he is cranky and tired. But it just pisses me off that he can't see the value in what I'm doing or the fact that money for our baby is so much more important than money for a house. Grrrrr....


----------



## VGibs

Nato - I haven't normally tested ever lol I figure I would give it a shot at 8-9 dpo and go from there. I keep wondering though if I am imagining symptoms because I want them there. I've never paid attention to my body this closely and it is teaching me all sorts. Eloise sounds like a micro genius...just saying lol


----------



## VGibs

Mel...I dont have you on FB I think :S


----------



## msarkozi

no I don't think so either...Melissa Sarkozi on fb ([email protected])

oh Hearty! :hugs: I hope he comes to his senses about it.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hearty - That's strange that tims acting like that, especially as you have the money in savings, sounds like he's just mega stressed with work and wrongfully taking it out on you! I would just pay the bill and not mention it, sorted!

Lucy - ahh that sounds rough, poor thing, I hope the sickness passes soon. Your next scan is next week right?

Mel - I loved your family pics on fb, so frigging cute, your parents look like the proudest people in the world and your dad is a bit of a dilf ;-)
When's your scan? Will you be finding out this time?

Lucy - wow Eloise sounds amazing, clever lil sausage, I loved the bedtime video on fb, she's a cheeky lil one isn't she. 

Gibbs- sounds promising for you this month, ill be keeping everything crossed as always for you.

Crap I forgot what else I read! Ill go back!

Anyway afm, I'm doing well, really well, danny knows exactly how I feel and the whole situation, we are currently splitting finances etc and working out how the hell things will work with us being apart, I'm going back to work in may, just 2 or 3 days per week which sucks but I have to do whatever it takes! Right now we are talking and things are very amicable, he's asked that he stays here for a month or so, he wants to give it time in the new house, I have to give him that, this Saturday he's arranged a babysitter and wants to take me out, I've agreed!
I feel so much better since starting the pills, I'm definately alot more stable!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im alot like Tim with finances. I never want to dip into our savings even for important things, my savings are my security net haha!! Obviously in your situation getting a job isnt very practical and the amount isnt that high...

Sass great to hear you are doing do much better!

I cant remember what else i read....

We have had a difficult month, Hero has been sick every 7-10 days, spiking weird fevers but no real other symptoms..I was borderline crazy, crying all day and have convinced myself she has leukemia...Today we went for blood work, im praying that there is nothing wrong but am completely freaking out...


----------



## msarkozi

oh Sass, I am so happy to hear you are feeling better. I am glad you guys are talking, and maybe his reaction of wanting to take you out is his way of admitting that something is wrong, and he wants to try and fix it. 

LMAO! I definitely will not repeat that to my father :haha:

oh Vick, I hope Hero is ok. Could it just be teething? Does she still have to get her 2 year molars?

Geez, Gord is getting on my nerves. He phones me yesterday at work and asks me to make him a doctor appointment. So I did, and he was supposed to go this morning. So he phones his boss last night, and his boss said they were busy in the morning, so Gord said ok I will wait til next week then. Well I completely disagree with him not being able to go to an appt that would take a few minutes and then he would be back to work.......anyway, so I phone to see if I can get him in on Monday, but the doctor is full, so I booked it for Wednesday. Well now Gord doesn't want to go on Wednesday because he wants to see a certain doctor and not this other one (but he wants to see a doctor before we leave on Thursday). I told him that the doctor he wants to see is only here on Monday and is full, so now he wants me to phone High Level to see if he can see him there! I just finished telling him that I am not making any phone calls until he says he can have the time off for sure if I am able to make it (as High Level is over an hour away, so he would have to take half a day off). And this happens every single time he asks me to make him any kind of appointment - he always makes me phone and cancel or reschedule, and it gets very annoying!


----------



## msarkozi

I forgot to say Sass - my doctor forgot to send in the req for my ultrasound, so it is going in today or Monday. Then I have to wait for the phone call from the Tech to let me know when my appointment is. It's supposed to be around 20 weeks, so hopefully mid-February. We will be finding out again for sure :)


----------



## Sparkly

Wow Mel - It sounds to me like Gord needs to be a big boy and make his own appointments from now on, I would not tolerate that for 2 mins!!! I hope you find out when your scan is soon, I would go cuckoo waiting until 20 weeks!

Vic - I'm sorry Hero has been unwell, I hope that the blood work comes back ok.

Sass - I'm really glad you're feeling better :hugs:

Hearty - I guess it's different in my house as I deal with all the finances, but I would just pay the bill (using savings if necessary) and say no more about it.

Gotta go...I'm in the middle of doing my roots x


----------



## msarkozi

I agree Sparkly. It gets tiring being his personal secretary for everything, especially when he wants to make changes all the time. It's a huge pain in my butt, and I get frustrated!

Thanks, and I go cuckoo waiting until 20 weeks as well :( 

Hope the twins are doing good :)


----------



## Allie84

Sassy, I'm so glad to hear that! What pills are you on? I'm glad they are helping and your'e feeling better. It's great that Danny wants to take you out, hopefully he opens up to do you a bit. 

Hearty, I would be annoyed as well. Alex is the same as Tim in that he freaks out and thinks we have no money when by my standards we DO have money. It's on a smaller level than saving for a house and thousands of dollars in bills, but the same principal. Men feel the need to have more of a cushion I guess, since they are the 'providers' and feel that pressure. I dunno. I can see where you'd feel a bit resentful of the fact that he's not willing to dip into the house fund. I hope you come to a resolution. I'm happy to hear moving Delilah has helped her sleep, and I hope she feels better soon!

Vicky, Hero is probably just under the weather. I've been sick for 2 weeks straight with differnt things. I keep getting better and then catching something else. I currently have some sort of tummy bug issue going on, bleh. It's good you're getting blood work for peace of mind but I wouldn't worry. 

Nato, glad you're doing okay and plugging along with the TTC. My brain isn't working and I can't remember my OPK words or wisdom or else I would share them haha. Eloise sounds so clever! I'm impressed she understood what cleaning the floor was. I don't think Alistair would 'get' that, and he's not making animal sounds yet, either, not for lack of trying on my part. 

Round, I really feel for you and hope Bryce starts sleeping well soon. :hugs:

Mel, yeah, it sounds like Gord should be sorting his own appointments! I always book Alex his as he would never go to the doctor otherwise. :dohh: 

Lucy, I responsed in your journal but I hope you're feeling better! 

AFM, I'm feeling sick and tired and I'm sick and tired of feeling sick and tired. Is it normal to be sick for two weeks? I'm pulling a Vicky and am starting to think there must be something really wrong with me. Being sick for so long is starting to make me depressed. I haven't had energy to do housework, and I've been missing out on fun events, and my boss called me today to reprimand me for being less reliable the past few weeks (with my work from home analyst job), and I feel like I've been a lazy mom and Alistair is starting to fall behind. I just haven't had the energy to teach him things and interact with him like I used to. I've started putting on the TV for him throughout the day for a break for me and then I am riddled with guilt with every minute he watches TV. I had a good cry this afternoon after my phone call with my boss so I'm hoping a bit of catharsis helps.


----------



## msarkozi

unfortunately it is common to be sick for that long, but do you think you have an infection at all? Maybe it wouldn't hurt to go in and get checked out to make sure you don't have any infections lingering there. That flu/cold is going around so bad right now, and so many people are sick from it. I hope you feel better soon Allie!

I will tell you that the honey & cinnamon thing does help as well, so maybe give that a try. 1 tbsp lukewarm honey, mixed with 1/4 tsp cinnamon. Do that once a day for a few days or more. I did the vicks on the bottom of the feet, and it helped too. Try a humidifier or vaporizer also. Soaks in a hot bath, chicken noodle soup and rest. 

Sorry to hear about your boss. Try to ignore it. I am supposed to have my performance review next week, and I am already telling myself that I just don't give a damn what she has to say about me, as she doesn't really have a clue......


----------



## VGibs

Allie - Take a longgggggggg deeeeeeeeep breathhhhhhhhhhh....you are having way too much guilt. Don't feel guilty for Alistair watching TV. It's not like he is watching south park, right? Give yourself some time to get better, or else all the worrying will only make you worse. The way I think about worrying is like this "Is all this worry going to change the outcome?" Most of the time my mind says "NOPE! Now knock it off!"


----------



## hoping:)

Sassy- It sounds like you both are communicating and getting things resolved. Enjoy your night out! 

Sparkly- I love seeing you with your 9 week twin ticker:cloud9:

Amanda- I would feel upset if I was told to go back to work to help with the bills. I&#8217;m sure it wouldn&#8217;t make sense financially since day care is as much as a mortgage these days. It sounds like he doesn&#8217;t fully appreciate what you do for your family or at least he doesn&#8217;t get how much work being a SAHM is. Tim and I kind of flip flop on the money issue bust mostly I am the uptight one. If I am worrying about nothing Tim will tell me so and then I stop freaking out. He has occasional freak out moments too but it is never as bad as we think so it helps to have someone talk you down. 

Vicky- I would be beyond worried as well, but I think that is just our nature as mothers. I really hope it is nothing serious and she just has a bug. 

Nato- I love the shoe story:D Too cute! All our babies are becoming quite the problem solvers. I love this stage and I&#8217;m so happy you have Eloise to keep your outlook positive. 

Round- you have a lot going on! I&#8217;m sorry that everyone is getting sick right after the other. That is tough especially with no sleep and two kids. 

Mel- I wouldn&#8217;t put up with it especially since he is so picky! I schedule all of our appointments but for the most part everyone is low maintenance. I can&#8217;t wait to hear what you are having in a few weeks! I am predicting a girl for sure 

Lucy- I also responded in your journal

Allie- I posted in your journal but I think you should get checked out by a doctor just to be on the safe side. Being sick for 2 weeks would make anyone feel depressed. I'm sure the lack of activity for this short period won't affect Alistair. His mommy is sick and needs to rest to get better:hugs:

vGibs- it is sounding promising for a BFP this cycle:happydance:

AFM- I haven&#8217;t felt much like posting. I guess I&#8217;ve been busy reading tons of surrogacy blogs + the drama of my dad dating again.:dohh: The whole world of surrogacy fascinates me and makes me super excited to finally begin my journey! Tim and I had a wonderful time at me surrogacy meeting last week (details in my journal) and were promised an update this week. Basically we are just waiting to hear from the parents and their doctor so that we can schedule an in person meeting and then move on to meeting their doctor and starting meds. I hate all this waiting around. 

Its been so nice out so I&#8217;ve been taking Penny to the park and I&#8217;ve signed her up for her 1st swim class. She is going to be in the baby dolphin swim class:D I just love her so much! She is so smart, funny and a sassy little thing. She is already playing me and Tim and has become a complete daddy&#8217;s girl. The other day I asked her if she wanted to come with me or daddy. she shook her head "no" when I asked her to come with me and then promptly walked over to her daddy, climbed in his lap, wrapped her little arms around his neck and looked at me with a half grin/smirk:dohh:


----------



## msarkozi

lol, she is going to have daddy wrapped :) 

I hope all the waiting comes to and end soon and you can start your surrogacy. 

Thanks, I am predicting a girl too


----------



## NatoPMT

Hoping, Eloise does that too, she often wants her daddy but we're in a mummy rocks phase at the moment, so she turns round at smirks at John, and then I do too. Im so annoyed that you are so far away, I think Penny and Eloise would be best pals. In fact i want Eloise to be pals with all the disco babies. I think she'd flirt with Kash, Luca, Ben and Alistair. Im not surprised surrogacy is taking up all your energy at the mo, it's such a massive thing Id be worried if you werent getting so into it! 

Mel only a month to go to find out then! exciting. Its true that you put weight on your bum if its a girl. Or maybe i just got a fat behind. 

Allie, I dont know if youre to ill for too long but a dr would so defo see one. I put the telly on for weezie sometimes. You cant do everything and I agree that short periods of relative educational inactivity dont matter. Weezie is obsessed with animals (my fault) so thats her thing. You arent preggo are you? I would add lemon juice to that cocktail too - i have lemon, fresh ginger and honey in warm water which is ace, but i know cinnamon and honey is a bit of a cure all too

Sparkly hope your roots and beans are all well

crap weezie awake gotta go


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- This morning we got up early and took a bath so I was her best buddy after that and a trip to the park yesterday didnt hurt either. I am secretly pleased that I am her favorite again. 

Yes! They would be awesome little pals and I think its about time we have a Disco baby play date with all the babies on the thread. We need to start planning! We should all get together and take the kids on a Disney cruise or something fun like that! Next summer any one? 

AFM- My surrogate counselor finally called me last night and we got some good news and bad news. The good news is that the couple we picked loves us! The bad news is that their doctor has discouraged them from working with us due to my miscarriage history. They went through a loss at 6 ½ months, one of the reasons we picked them, so the doctor doesnt want that risk again even though I have been medically cleared, been through all sorts of testing and have one healthy daughter after all of that. Im really sad about it but totally understand. I was also told that most likely if I did have a miscarriage my days as a surrogate would be over. My counselor thought it was a good thing that we are not going with this couple since they are older and using their own egg and sperm which has a higher chance of abnormality. She did send over our profile and medical records to our 2nd choice. They are a same sexed couple in NYC. They love us too so now we are just waiting for their doctor to approve us. I really hope my past miscarriages dont make the matching process too hard on us.


----------



## msarkozi

oh goodness hoping, that is sad news. Sorry to hear that! I hope your second couple works out for you

I am almost certain that Kash would be kissing all the disco girls, and love playing with all of the little ones. 

Hmmmmm, now I am going to end up trying to figure out if my butt got fatter or not, lol! I've only put on 10 lbs so far, and you really can't tell I am pregnant. I have a bit of a stomach (on top of my fat), but that is all. People have commented to me that I look like I have lost weight, and I feel like I have in my legs as my jeans are loose there. I am still in my regular clothes as well, and with Kash, I was in maternity clothes by 9 weeks!!! I also gained a lot of weight real quick with him. I am enjoying the fact that I might not gain 50 lbs this time, and will be able to take it off quicker lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That theory was well wrong for me NATO, I stayed pretty tiny with pops but was like a whale with Zach, im thankfully now nearly 6 stone lighter!

Hoping - that's such a shame, I'm sorry. I hope all goes well with your 2nd choice.x


----------



## msarkozi

how you doing Sass?


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone

Ive been reading but havent had the energy to reply. Thankfully the dizzyness has eased and I havent fainted again. Im lucky in one sense as steve is pretty good at spotting the signs when Im going to faint so sunday night he was there to catch me I suffered with it in all my pregnancys and with Benjamin was still fainting at 6 months plus every now and then. Im being looked after benjamin has been as good as gold but has spent a lot of time watching disney junior which I do feel so bad for. Hes good at playing with his cars while I watch him and will bring his books to me. The nausea has eased a little its not so constant. Benjamins got two teeth coming through so he hasnt been to happy at last night is the first night hes sleep through in a week. 

Nato Ive got a scan monday morning steves coming with me and steves mum is meeting is there so she can sit with benjamin while we go in. He came in with us last time but was to chatty so steve had to take him out.

Sassy Im glad things are going better for you and hope you and danny have a nice time out.

Hoping aww glad pennys being a mummys girl today benjamin goes through phases hes all about daddy at the mo steve gets the biggest hugs and I get bounced on. Sorry about the surroacy hope your 2nd choice works out. A disco meet up would be great but I cant do a cruise love disney hate boats!! Could you imagine all our little mischief makers together I think they would cause a lot of mischeif whilst looking damn cute.

Nato thats so sweet abiut elosie cleaning the floor Benjamin was helping me with sweeping up but decided it would be better to brush his hair with the brush rather than sweep the floor :haha:

Vicky poor hero I really hope all her blood comes back normal.

Allie hope you feel better soon. Once your immune system is lowered you more at risk of picking everything up. I do hot lemon and honey too never thought about using cinnemon will remember that one.

Ahhh cant remember what else Ive read sorry but love you all and thank you for your support. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Testing in the morning! Wish me luck ladies! I'll be 8 dpo so I'm not too overly concerned of the result.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck, be sure to post a pic for us


----------



## VGibs

Anddddddd................


Spoiler
:bfn::dohh::shrug: On to 12 dpo. I may not bother. I have zero symptoms. So I may just relax on the ole POAS this month.


----------



## NatoPMT

Right, try and finish this time...

Sassy, I think you and Danny are doing an amazing job with this now its becoming reality, both of you. I just wish my parents could have behaved like this. I just did a quick google on how to tell a 2 year old about divorce and there's some info if you need anything to help clarify your thoughts on that, such as

https://www.babycenter.com/0_how-to-tell-your-child-youre-getting-divorced_3657057.bc

Gibs - boooofn. im sorry! 8dpo espec with those blue tests is early. 

Hoping, how disappointing. I do think though that if the couple are older, it would be terrible to go through an mc, and then be discounted because of a reason that couldnt be proven not to be 'your' fault - and you mustve given this couple a massive boost to give them the offer in the 1st place, it must be nerve wracking for them if the surrogates are fewer than couples needing surrogacy (dont know if thats the case though) so to know someone wanted them must be very encouraging for them. I hope they find their surrogate soon. I assume that the risk of mc with a surrogate is higher than average just as it is with more run of the mill IVF, so maybe youre destined to help a younger couple with (for eg) uterine abnormalities, you might get the chance to help someone with severe adenomyosis - think how proud hearty would be of you!

Vic, how is little Hero doing? what you describe is absolutely not related to childhood cancer. I hope youre feeling less anxious now the drs have seen her and i hope your mind is at least temporarily put at rest

Mel: things like appointments need to be booked in person if there's work and meetings and stuff in the way. I always find that you have to look at at least 2 or 3 times. If you want to feel like youre taking weight off him while hes working, thats prob one of the things that will cause more stress if you try to do!

Luce: as with Allie, dont worry about a bit of telly, you need the help, its not like youre down the pub while you stick him in front of cbeebies. Anyway, the reason youre needing the help of the telly will benefit ben in the long term, he gets to be a big brother! Great you have all the support for monday! looking forward to hearing about it. 

Hearty - I am a bit mad with Tim for putting the phone down on you. Like its your fault you needed extra care. I am also the same and have even refused to touch the money I saved in 2009 to cover my maternity period. However, i think this is one of those emergencies. Delilah needs you at home, you arent out of the maternity period. Maternity period is a year in the uk for a good reason. Can you sell some stuff on ebay as a token gesture to meet him part way? 

Fm: I think i have stealth ovd by accident - not done it so am out for this month at 1dpo. 

Weasel has been hilarious this morning. I have a recycling bin in the kitchen, and i wash everything out before putting it in there. Eloise opened the lid, took out a plastic cooking wine bottle and did her staggering walk round the kitchen apparently swigging out of it. If i post a still from the video I took which isnt going on fb, dont judge me. Its not not even got dregs in, nor is it a glass bottle. 

With Kash's swearing and weezie's boozing, our mummying skills are 2nd to none.


----------



## msarkozi

lol too funny Nato. And I wouldn't judge you for it at all :)


----------



## VGibs

Well I had a lovely day! I went to the city where I met my sister and we picked me out a new jet tub. Then went to the craft store and got lots of new yarn and patterns. Then we went to Bulk Barn and bought a ton of baking supplies and candy! It was tons of fun!


----------



## msarkozi

mmmmm, baking supplies and candy :) sounds like a good day to me!

It's looking like Kash has pink eye again :/ going to give him the eye drops tomorrow and hopefully it will go away quickly. He's chatting away in bed right now; I love listening to that. I'm so in love with him!

I have had a bit of a busy weekend so far. Last night I curled and then went out with some girls for a few hours after. Today we stuck around the house except when we went for groceries, and then Gord and I went to a going away party for awhile. Tomorrow I need to finish laundry and cleaning, and then going to a friend's for a candle party after supper. Nothing too exciting, but it's probably the most I have been away from the house other then for work in awhile lol.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Booo I hate those bfn, you're definately not out yet!

Our date was awful, we went to the local pubs and met friends wtf?! I'm so bored of it all


----------



## VGibs

Oh sass that sucks :( I'd be disappointed as well


----------



## VGibs

Soooo.....today I woke up with super duper sore boobies. Then Ian told me "Hey. Those things are looking huge today! What bra is that?" *with a sexy twinkle in his eye* 

Fingers crossed ladies.


----------



## LucyJ

Fingers crossed V

We had our scan today and its still cautious optimism as they were abit concerned about my dates. The positive is we had a lovely little heartbeat :hugs: the baby measured 5 weeks 6 days at our last scan 10 days ago but was only measuring 6 weeks 4 this time I should be 7 weeks 3 days. She said seeing a heartbeat was a really good sign so not to worry and they want me back in 2 weeks for another scan to check babys growth. As steve and I were convinced it was bad news by the look on her face and she didnt say anything for what seemed like ages we are so happy we saw our little ones heartbeat. Keep us in your thoughts.

Im tucked up in bed taking it easy have some cramping but think thats because she was quite rough with the scan really prodded and poked at me.

Nato thats so funny about eloise would love see some pics.

Sassy sorry your date didnt go well.

Mel hope kashs eye is ok and sounds like you had a great weekend.


----------



## NatoPMT

Luce ignore my fb message, just seen your update above

I'm not sure what the scan means, but I am willing your little bean to grow and to be well. The scanner has obviously seen good news out of similar situations to yours, so I hope very much that's the case. I absolutely will keep you in my thoughts


----------



## msarkozi

Looking forward to your next scan Luce and hearing how great things are going with that little bean. A heartbeat today is a great sign :)


----------



## Round2

I'm routing for your little bean too Lucy. Being PAL is so stressful, I hope these next few weeks fly by for you.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, a heartbeat is so great!! I'm trying to do the math and it sounds like the bean is measure 7 days off what they thought....but if you consider there is 3 days error either way, it's pretty much within the margin of error, right? Like if they measured you 3 days behind last time and measured you 3 days ahead of where you are at this scan, iykwim. You're not entirely sure of of ov date are you? In any case, I'm very happy for you and I will continue to send prayers your way!

Gibs, FX for you girlie!!! :dust:

Mel, that's a busy weekend! glad you had fun, hope Kash doens't have pink eye again.

AFM, for my 29th birthday I sat on the toilet 29 times!!! TMI? :rofl: But seriously though, I've had a horrible tummy bug. I dragged myself to a bday dinner with friends Friday and came home feverish and poopy after eating 3 bites of food. Planned on spending Saturday in bed, BUT my sister flew out from California to surprise me!! I was totally shocked!! I'm happy she came but I felt like shit and she probably thinks I'm the most grumpy boring person ever lol. I tried so hard...we went out for dinner twice and had pedicures and hung out, but I mean I kept her awake all night because she was sleeping on the couch and I had to go to the bathroom every 5-20 minutes, literally. I did go to the doc who did blood work and it's nothing serious and thankfully I'm fine today, but yowzers, what a bday. 

Will have to read back past this page to see what else I missed.


----------



## Allie84

LOL at Eloise with the wine bottle. Please post the video or a pic lol. :) Hmm I hope you BDed even after your sneaky ov, because you just never know!! What CD did you ov on, Nato? 

Sassy, I'm so sorry the date didn't go well! Details? From what little you've said my guess is that he had friends there as a 'buffer' so it wasn't too heavy/awkward as he obviously wanted to see you but wasn't in the right mental place to talk? What's the plan from here? I miss your journal and miss you and hope you come back soon!


----------



## VGibs

Ya ladies I am pretty sure I am out this month. Still getting BFN's and having massive PMS symptoms. But on a bright note I have a party to go to on Saturday night smack dab in the middle of AF so I can have some drinks! Yippee!


----------



## msarkozi

lol Allie. If you remember, my 29th birthday ended up horrible too - with that damn boil lol! Glad you are feeling better now. 

Sorry Gibs!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, just wanted to pop in and say hi and check in on Lucy's scan. So happy there is a hb. I know the dating can be worrisome. PAL is never fun, especially in the early days. I like Allie's reasoning about the dates. :thumbup:

Allie, happy birthday! Sorry you feel so ill. I saw the pics with your sister on FB. How cool! I hope the bug goes away soon.

Gibs, I'm sorry. Onto next month!

I'm sick myself. I started feeling achey yesterday. Unfortunately I had also only gotten 3 hours of sleep due to teething (Delilah, not me!) and I had to go to the memorial service for that little girl yesterday. It was a very sad day and I felt like shit on top of it. It was wonderful to come home from it and see my very alive, very smiley baby. I couldn't stop hugging her. Looks like I have a cold. I'm trying not to give it to her.

She had her first solids this week. Avocado with breast milk. She loves it!

I got a contract job from my old employer writing curriculum for a new class. The piece I got to write was about journaling for stress management. It was fun and I got paid $80/hr. I did it while Delilah napped and on Saturday when Tim could watch her.

He's been helping out enormously. I raised the topic of the hospital bill with him again after he told me he put more into savings. I told him it needed to be paid and if it weren't for the hospital, our gorgeous girl might not be alive. He didn't say anything. I can pay it with his credit card, but otherwise he controls the money. We've always had separate accounts and now that I don't have a job, he gives me money. I know it will get paid and he wasn't serious about me getting a job. It was just annoying. But now he's excited of the prospect of me getting my therapy license and starting a private practice. So that means I need to take a few classes and study for the huge exams to get the license. I'm glad he's not pushing me to take a babysitting job anymore. I really didn't want to. So, now the plan is to get my license as soon as possible (which in reality will be 8 months at the least) and start seeing clients perhaps on a part time basis to start.

Ok, off to eat and then bed. Will try to catch up tomorrow. xo


----------



## VGibs

Wow! Amanda! A real life therapist in training in our midst girls! I went to university to be a therapist but my heart wasn't in it at all. I just wanted to make people happy not help them I guess. LoL You'll be fantastic and develop all sorts of theories and in 50 years everyone will be studying the things you've done! 

Well AFM I am laying in bed right now because husband has decided that I need to use our FRER and has run down to get it. When it's bfn he is gonna be so sad :(


----------



## VGibs

Ummmm girls.....


Spoiler
the FRER...had a very faint line. I took a picture but BNB says its too big to upload. I PROMISE I will upload another one later!


----------



## Sparkly

VGibs said:


> Ummmm girls.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> the FRER...had a very faint line. I took a picture but BNB says its too big to upload. I PROMISE I will upload another one later!

OMG :yipee:

Where are you?.....come back we need a pretty line to stare at...

:wohoo:


----------



## VGibs

I'm in the parking lot at work lol the picture was awful so I will dip and click when I get home tonight


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I'm sorry you are sick. Ugh, it's just this crappy time of year. How exciting that Delilah had her first solids! What a healthy first solid as well. Alistair's was baby rice and breast milk but I was so nervous so it was mostly breastmilk lol. I'm happy you and Tim are at an agreement about the job thing. I think it will be awesome when you get your license!! Yay!! It will be hard to find time to study. My advice is to frame the studying and preparing as your 'job' and arrange for childcare for Delilah during those hours. Even just a few hours a week or something? Since I work from home and am in school I make sure Alex realizes that even though I'm at home while Alistair is at daycare sometimes, I'm still 'working' (or on BnB lol). But maybe you don't want Delilah with a babysitter, I just know I find it so hard to work when Alistair is home. Anyways, hope you feel better soon! Well done on the contract job! I wish I could make 80 bucks an hour! 

Gibs, why are you leaving us hanging that long lol?!!? Don't you get a lunch break??? :rofl: I'm excited!


----------



## Round2

Mel, sorry to hear about the pink eye again. It's going around here too. We've had a few mild bouts of it. Fortunately the polysporin usually kicks in quick if you get on it right away.

Allie, happy belated birthday. Sorry to hear it was so crappy!! What an amazing birthday present from your sister though. Hopefully that cheered you up. I've got a case of the 'bad mommy-itous' this week too. I'm sick, yet again and feel terrible that I never go anywhere or do anything with Bryce. I know it will pass, but ugghhhh, I hate this time of year.

Hearty, that's a good idea for a first food. Bryce has been rejecting all baby food. I've tried a few fruits and some mashed up squash...perhaps I'll try mixing avacado with breast milk. Sorry to hear you're sick too, but that's great that Tim has been helping out more.

VGibs, good luck. Hope you have a pretty line for us to stare at soon.

Sassy, how are you doing? Sounds like date night was a bust. I'm sorry, you sounded like you were so encouraged by the prospect of it.

AFM, sick as dog, again. Head cold, cough, etc...and Bryce was terrible last night, again. He went down at 8pm, was up at 9, 10, 11:30 until 3am, 4:30 and 5:30. I'm just beyond fustrated and tired. I really don't know what to do next.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Round. I still have the prescription drops, so it cleared it up right away as well. Have you tried rice cereal with Bryce? I did that as a first food with Kash. I tried making my own brown rice cereal, but he regected that. So I went and bought the Heinz cereal, and he loved it. I always gave it to him before bed, and it helped him sleep at night. 

Sorry to hear of everyone being sick. Hope everyone feels better soon!

awesome Gibs! Can't wait to see the picture! 

Hearty, glad to hear you and Tim have made the decision for you to get your license. You will do great. I agree with Allie, try to arrange for a sitter or some kind of care for Delilah so you can get some studying done. There is no way I can get work done from home the odd time I need to if Kash is around. I always have to wait until his nap time or after he goes to bed.


----------



## Round2

msarkozi said:


> Thanks Round. I still have the prescription drops, so it cleared it up right away as well. Have you tried rice cereal with Bryce? I did that as a first food with Kash. I tried making my own brown rice cereal, but he regected that. So I went and bought the Heinz cereal, and he loved it. I always gave it to him before bed, and it helped him sleep at night bed.

Ya, I tried rice cereal and he just spit it back out. Also, my doc said to skip over that and go right to oatmeal as rice cereal can be constipating. I didn't mix it with breast milk though, just formula. I might try that today.


----------



## msarkozi

he might like that taste better. Once I knew Kash was ok with foods as well, I would mix bananas or peaches or something in with the cereal to give it a little extra flavor. I think I am just lucky that he has never been a picky eater (hoping he stays that way - as I am a pretty picky eater).


----------



## Allie84

Round, I know this sounds extreme, but can you go away for a night or sleep in the basement for a night or something and get a decent night's sleep (while DH takes care of Bryce)? I bet that's why you're sick again. I don't know how often you BF in the night, but I remember last Feb. I had to take the GRE, so the night before, I took a Vicodin and just slept and let Alex do all of the wakeups with formula. I had super sore boobs but it was worth the sleep.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, and do you think maybe he's teething? Have you tried Hyland's teething tablets? They can make LOs sleep better according to the bottle. I may have noticed a bit of a difference in Alistair when he took them. 

Also, do you think maybe he's too hot or cold? I've noticed Alistair sleeps better when he's in his more wooly, thick PJs than his thin ones and it occured to me he may have been cold.


----------



## heart tree

Gibs, where is the pic, chick? You aren't possibly going to make us wait that long are you?

Mel, pink eye sucks. I remember getting it as a kid. I love what an easygoing kid he is. I hope the next one is too!

Round...sigh. I'm so sorry babe. I'm struggling with being sick and now Delilah is sick too. But at least she's sleeping relatively well. Was up at midnight, which Tim dealt with. Then up at 2:30 and 6:15. Then Tim took her until 8:30 so I could sleep again. I agree with Allie that the reason you are sick again is because of your lack of sleep. I'm convinced that's why I'm sick too. I never got sick before I had her. And I've never been so conscious of germs as I am now. I wash my hands a million times a day and am constantly washing her toys and countertops, etc. Lack of sleep depletes the immune system. I decided that if she wasn't sleeping well, I was going to sleep in Tim's music studio for the night and have him deal with her. I think Allie is onto something. Is there any possible way for you to do that? You really need to sleep. Not that you need to be reminded of that. I wonder if it's teething. Have you tried giving him any pain relief for it?

Allie, thanks for your great advice about studying. It's a daunting prospect to study for these exams. There are 2 of them and they are both 4 hours each. And multiple choice. I'm horrible at multiple choice! I'm not looking forward to them.

Nato, I need to see the video of Eloise and the bottle!

Vicky, how are you? How is Hero?

Sassy, I hope you are surviving. Sounds like you've made some good progress towards your goal. Thinking of you.

Sparks, how are the twinnies? 

Lucy, any more fainting spells? 

Sorry, I know I missed someone. Too sick to think.

Yup, I've been a therapist in training for far too long. I got my master's in 2007 and in California, you have to log 3,000 hours in the field before you can even think about taking the exams. There were 2 classes my program couldn't fit in, so I have to take them before the exams. Luckily, I found them both online. One is Child Abuse and Assessment. It's a 1 day class. Should be easy. The other is a Psychological Assessment class and it's a full semester class. It's 28 hours that I have to complete in 90 days. It's going to be a lot more work. Then I get to study for the hideous exams! Good times!


----------



## Round2

Teething is a possiblity. He's got his two bottoms in, next are the two tops and they could be starting to bother him now, although it's a little early for those teeth - my doc said around 9 months. He really doesn't seem to be in pain though, he wakes up, and is immediately happpy as soon as I pick him up or nurse him. If he was in pain, you'd think it would take a while to calm him down. When he was up from 11:30-3:00, he would fall asleep then wake up when I put him down in the crib. He just did this continously for hours. So fustrating!

I plan on getting hubby to help me this weekend. He's got a lot going on this week so I don't want him staying up all night. He is working from home this afternoon so I can get some rest. Unfortunately even if I get a night or two of sleep, I'll be right back to square one in just a matter of a few nights. I need to find a solution to him waking up so much. I really feel like I need to give CIO a try. I hate the idea of doing it, but I feel like he's just using me as soother.


----------



## VGibs

*annoyed face* I had my reply all written up and I accidentally exited. *snarl* 

Anywho, these lines are super faint. You gotta look at the pic for a good minute before you see anything. And I never thought I would be one of those girls that goes "You can see it IRL!" But it's true. Its there all right. The lightness is making me wonder when I O'd :dohh:


Spoiler


----------



## Round2

I totally see it! Congrats!!


----------



## msarkozi

I see a faint line as well, congrats!


----------



## Sparkly

I see it Ginny :yipee: keep testing :D

So many of you seem to be sick atm, hope you all feel better soon.

Hearty - exciting times ahead for you. The twinnies seem fine, I have another scan tomorrow, so the nerves are kicking in now. I found both heartbeats on my doppler yesterday, it was an amazing moment that I sobbed my way through.

xx


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap...so I'm not insane. LOL Ian has put the halt on getting any more FRER's. He said "Honey, your probably pregnant. But let's not get too excited yet." Poor guy, I feel bad for our hubbies who have also suffered MC's with us.


----------



## heart tree

Awww Gibs, it's true, our significant others also suffer with us. That being said, I see the line and want to see more tests! Stamps feet. If we all say pretty please with sugar on top, do you think he'll let you do more?

Sparks, good luck tomorrow. Wow to finding both hbs! And so early! Exciting!!!

Round, even a few nights of respite will help give you strength and clarity moving forward. I can't imagine trying to implement CIO in a super sleep deprived state. Get some rest and then figure out your strategy. My girlfriend told me she did CIO for 2 nights and ever since then, her baby sleeps through the night. She and her husband worked up to 25 minutes of crying, but they started out slow. So far, I only let Delilah cry for 5 - 7 minutes, but she usually falls back asleep during that time. Otherwise I pick her up and comfort her. Right now, that works for Tim and me. But maybe down the road it won't. You need to do what's best for you and your family. Bryce waking up so often isn't good for him either. He's probably sleep deprived from so much awake time. I feel your tired, sick, pain. I really do.


----------



## Allie84

Yes, I did controlled crying like Hearty. The most we let Alistair cry was 5 minutes and he was usually asleep within 10. I would say within a week he was no longer crying when we put him down. 

Gibs, I can't see a line but I'm at school and I didn't enlarge the picture because I'm in a huge comuter lab and people may think I'm a weirdo lol. I can't wait to come home and enlarge the picture as I love a good BFP!!!!!

Sparkly I'm well impressed with your doppler skills! Awwww. Good luck at your scan tomorrow; how exciting!


----------



## LucyJ

Yay V congrats I see it. I second heartys request for more tests.

Round hope you get some sleep soon.

Hearty yep I fainted this morning steve has had to take the day off to look after me. Im not feeling at all well trying to eat but struggling feel so nauseous. Nothing I eat is making me feel full which sucks. Have spent most of the day in bed as have been hot/cold, shaking, faint, nauseous and basically feeling rough. Wondering whether I have a virus on top of being pregnant which is why I feel so awful. Steve has been great but he definitely has to be at work tomorrow as if he doesnt work he doesnt earn Im just praying I feel better tomorrow as theres no way I would of been able to look after Benjamin today.


----------



## VGibs

Haha well I have like 30 cheapie to use up and about 6 cheap other kinds to use up so I have to do those ones first


----------



## VGibs

Luce! Have you had your iron checked? Low iron causes fainting doesn't it? I fainted once in the shower and horror of horrors my dad had to get me out. I was nekid! So embarrassing


----------



## LucyJ

Havent had my iron checked I did suffer from low iron with Benjamin. I suffer from low blood pressure which can cause dizzyness.

Its the nausea and feeling empty/hungry even after eating or not being able to eat is what Im really struggling with.


----------



## hoping:)

vGibs-:happydance: I see it too!!

I hope all of you who are sick recover very soon!

Allie- on the toilet 29 times for your 29th birthday?! :dohh: 

Round- CIO worked for us in about 2 days. Like you I was totally not for it at first but I tried everything to no avail. The 1st night was rough and she cried on and off for like an hour and a half. the second night she cried for about 10 minutes. Now she goes down immediately which is beyond awesome! After her bedtime routine I just kiss her good night, put her in the crib and she pulls her blanky up and rolls over!


----------



## msarkozi

They say the CIO method usually only takes a couple days to work, and maybe up to a week. Most people see results in a couple days. One night and it worked for me. The only bad thing is, they end up going through a stage where they wake again in the night, and you get frustrated because you were so used to getting sleep again lol! 

oh Luce, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## heart tree

Ah, Amber! I knew I was missing someone important. Any nibbles on the new couple?

Lucy, I only have a head cold and am struggling to care for Delilah today. I'm concerned for you. What do the docs say about your low BP? And sounds like getting your iron checked would be helpful.


----------



## vickyd

I just read back and cant remember anything....Sorry guys its been a rough couple of weeks!
Hero is much better but im like waiting for the next fever to rear its ugly head..Seriously, i take her temp like 5 times a day lol!!! Yeah major anxiety going on over here! All the tests so far have shown nothing, last one tomorrow is a urine culture and if that comes back ok then i hae to accept the virus upon virus upon irus that the first pead diagnosed. 

On the sleep issue, i could never let Hero cry for more than 7 minutes but unlike your babies mine will continue crying every time i leave the room. I gave up and now basically co-sleep again.


----------



## heart tree

:hugs: Vicky. The anxiety sounds overwhelming. I hope the urine test comes back ok and you can ease your mind a bit. PAL is hard. Motherhood is equally as hard in a different way (a much longer way!)


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky:hugs: you have had a rough time with Hero being sick lately. I hope the urnine culture puts your mind at ease. 

Amanda- I should find out if their doctor approves me by Friday. So far all I know is that the same sexed couple loves us so lets hope that is enough and that their doctor doesn't have any issues with me. For now I am busying myself with surrogacy blogs and researching as much as I can.


----------



## VGibs

Awesome Amber! I've always wanted to be a surrogate! I am following this journey closely!


----------



## VGibs

Here we go again....


Spoiler



I wasn't really expecting anything to get "darker" because I had different tests. I think I may sneak away to grab an FRER today though and see what happens. The damn blue dye you can see better when it isn't enlarged. 

Edit : Took a cheap pink dye. Considering the instructions say to take the day after missed AF and that I can not find any info on the sensitivity, I'd say that's a good line right there. Well except the glare factor. 


All lined up! *get the pun?*


----------



## msarkozi

lol Gibs, congrats hun!

Well we are off on a road trip today. We are going to drive part way tonight after work (we are both actually hoping to leave work early today so we aren't driving all the way in the dark). Going to drive 400 km tonight and stay in Peace River, and then tomorrow we will drive the other 650km to Red Deer. Kash is excited to go stay at great grandpa's house (it was the only way I could get him moving to get ready for daycare this morning lol). 

We have a busy schedule while out. Tomorrow night we are going to take Kash to his first hockey game (Red Deer Rebels), along with my aunt, uncle and cousins, and great grandpa :) I really hope he enjoys it. 

Friday I have to go to the orthodontist and get my darn wire replaced that broke back in December. And then Gord and I are having date night!!! woohoo!!! I am having an hour and a half massage, and he is going for a 45 minute massage and pedicure. Then we are going to an italian restaurant for supper, and possibly a late movie after that. Kash will be over at my aunt's house for the evening (thinking I'm not doing the sleepover). 

Saturday will be some shopping and I have a hair appointment. I want to take Kash swimming as well. 

Sunday we leave to Edmonton at some point, as Gord has a dental appt Monday for a root canal (he has to go to a surgeon as the dentist up this way attempted, but it is too calcified and he couldn't do it). And Tuesday we drive back home again :)

Sorry to fill out all the details lol. I am just pretty excited about getting away!

Oh, and my req for an ultrasound ONLY just got put in the other day!!! So now I might have to travel 400 or 600 km to get it done on time at 20 weeks.....hopefully I will hear some news when I get home about when it will be.


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Gibs!!!! Loving the POAS pics lol!!!! How are you feeling?!?! Do you have a chart? 

Vicky, I hope once you get the final results back you can relax. It sucks having anxiety about health issues as I know all too well. :(


----------



## Allie84

Mel, that sounds sooooo fun! A massage, dinner and a movie sounds like my ideal date night! I also love staying in hotels. :) Dentist visits, however, do not sound fun. I'm glad Kash is excited to go. Have a great time!


----------



## heart tree

Gibs, I see all the lines. Congrats!

Mel, I don't blame you for being excited. I get excited when I manage to get out of the house and buy something at Old Navy! LOL! Aside from dental appointments, it sounds like an awesome trip! Have tons of fun!

AFM, still sick. I feel like I swallowed razor blades. Delilah is sick too. She was up a lot last night. But Tim was on duty for a good chunk. From 11-1 he let her sleep on him. Then he put her down, she slept until 3 and I got up to feed her. Then back down until 7:30. I would be shattered if I had to be up with her from 11-1. It made all the difference having him help. He's more than willing to do it now that she's in her crib. I'm grateful for that.

We had a long talk about finances yesterday too. It was a good, open, honest talk. I told him that sometimes he makes me feel bad because I don't think he appreciates what I do all day. He saw how upset it made me and apologized. He acknowledged that we have plenty of money to get all of our bills paid and for me to not work but that he likes to save as much as possible. I agree with that, but just need him to lay off me about getting a job. He agreed. So we're in a better place now. He gave me kisses and told me not to worry.

Fussy baby. Nap #1 is in sight.


----------



## VGibs

Nope! No chart! I wasn't bothering because it was our first month TTC! I am having symptoms in waves. My boobs are killing me but only every other day. And I've been tired and queasy. But nothing major. Of course I keep groping mysel to see if I am still sore. Friggin anxious symptom/panty checker that I am. Every twinge convinces me I was wrong. I hate it.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Hearty, I am looking forward to the shopping part! We were orginally flying out, but now we decided to drive because the plane hasn't been landing here for a couple weeks (due to the freezing rain we got 2 weeks ago). So now I can actually shop :) I have some things I want to pick up for Kash's birthday as well. 

I find that pregnancy is the worst after a loss. It's so hard to relax. The second time seems to go better, but you still have worries. I keep getting lots of stomach pains, and then my mind is wandering.....

Gibs, do you get early ultrasounds in Ontario? or are you like us and only at 20 weeks?


----------



## heart tree

For the most part, I hated my pregnancy with Delilah. In retrospect, I did enjoy it, but during it, I was a nervous wreck constantly. I just couldn't come to terms with the idea that I would actually hold a baby in my hands at the end of it all. I was so unprepared when she made her arrival as I was in so much denial about her surviving. PAL is so damn hard.

Mel, enjoy the shopping. Please give us the details of your purchases so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## hoping:)

vGibs- the lines are much clearer today:thumbup: they look really good for 12 dpo too:happydance:

Mel- your trip sounds AMAZING! How exciting Kash gets to go to his 1st hockey game and the couple's spa day sounds magical. 

Amanda- I'm glad you and Tim had a good talk and are on the same page with everything. Feel better soon!

Allie- are you feeling better? How are things with Alex?


----------



## Allie84

Amber, I'm feeling a million times, better, thanks! That was rough. :wacko: I'm still a bit more tired than usual, but maybe it's just the January doldrums.I'm also just feeling very emotional (I'm not pregnant lol). Things with Alex are good. He's been so sweet about everything this week and was very thoughtful on my birthday as well. :)


----------



## Sparkly

Hello Ladies :hi:

I had my dating scan and booking-in appointment today. Both my twinkies are doing great, with lovely strong heartbeats and measuring 10+4, dd is now 24th August.

It was a tummy scan today and Twin 2 was not a happy baby with this :haha: Every time the scan tech pressed down on my tummy, the baby was kicking, wriggling and punching back :rofl: My Mum thinks this baby is a girl lol, meanwhile Twin 1 was fast asleep :haha: So probably a boy then......


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- good news all around! It sure sounds like pregnancy but I will take your word for it:winkwink: 

Sparkly- I love hearing you talk about the twins! I'm so very happy for you:flower:


----------



## VGibs

Thanks Amber. 

Ya I am a nervous wreck for sure. I thought after having MeMe I would calm down a bit but I am still just as scared. Ian thinks I am being silly. And he keeps saying I am overreacting. But I really can`t help it. I don`t want to feel like this, did any of us? I just wish I could switch back on the naivete.


----------



## Sparkly

Ginny your tests look good :wohoo: You're preggers :happydance:

I too long for the naivete of pregnancy before loss, it's awful that our confidence has been stripped in this way, but we're all here for you and we know what you're going through :hugs:


----------



## Round2

VGibs, congrats. Hope these first few weeks fly by for you.

Sparkly, great news. Those twinkies are onbaord for the long haul. So happy for you.

Hearty, I feel your pain. I've got razor blades in my thorat and my chest! Glad Tim stepped up to the plate and you've resolved the financial issues.

Allie, so glad you're feeling better finally. Now quickly go find yourself a protective bubble before you get sick again. I need to invest in one as well!

Mel, your trip sounds great. It makes me laugh reading about how far you have to travel do things. I grew up in a small town and I remember having drive for hours just to go buy things like shoes. Hope Kash enjoys his hockey game.

AFM, Bryce actually had a decent night last night. I took some advice from you ladies and I stuffed him with cereal before bed, then gave him a bottle of formula and some ibuprophen and orajel for his teeth. Oh and I dressed in an extra warm sleeper. He got up at 10, 12, 3 and for good at 6am which is a great night for him. I other hand didn't sleep a wink! My cold turned into fever and chills around 10pm. Then I started vomitting and didn't stop till 4am. I went to the doctor's today and they could find anything wrong with me, they think I've just caught another virus. I'm feeling a bit better, but sure enough Maddy came home from school with a fever. It's 5pm and both her and Bryce are asleep!! Ugghh, when it rains it pours!!


----------



## heart tree

Gaynor what amazing news! Are you past your critical point yet? If memory serves, your last loss was in the 10 week range. How lovely if you have passed that timeframe with the twins. And I agree, the busy one is a girl! Every scan I had, they always laughed at how busy my baby was. And she hasn't stopped being busy. She's so active!

Round that's great about Bryce's night. I was laughing at how many things you did. Desperation calls for desperate measures! How awful for you being so sick though! You poor thing. You can't get a break. I hope this is the start of Bryce sleeping better and you'll soon recover. 

Allie I'm thrilled you are feeling better. Being sick sucks. And I wanted to say earlier that there is no shame in a little television. Sometimes it's the only thing that will keep Delilah from crying when I need to put her down and do something. What's worse? A little tv or a crying baby?

Ginny you aren't overreacting. The naiveté is gone, but in it's place is a profound gratitude when we hold our little ones for the first time. Hang in there.


----------



## VGibs

Thanks Gaynor! You guys rock!


----------



## VGibs

Is anyone else a weirdo like me and gets superstitious about putting up a pregnancy ticker? I don't wanna jinx it


----------



## heart tree

Virginia, I never put one up until there was a heartbeat. I only ever had heartbeats for my first and 5th pregnancies. I wasn't on this site for my first pregnancy and it didn't make it anyway. The others I never got a hb for. I obviously did with Delilah and waited until it was confirmed before putting up a ticker. It makes sense to me!


----------



## Sparkly

heart tree said:


> Gaynor what amazing news! Are you past your critical point yet? If memory serves, your last loss was in the 10 week range. How lovely if you have passed that timeframe with the twins. And I agree, the busy one is a girl! Every scan I had, they always laughed at how busy my baby was. And she hasn't stopped being busy. She's so active!

No not yet, my 2nd loss was at 12+6, so if I make it to 2nd tri this will be my most successful pregnancy since my son :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

V Pal is hard I thought it would be easier this time round but it hasnt been Benjamin is a great distraction but I still feel so worried. Every cramp I get I panic. I havent put a ticker up yet ad I think part of me is still so scared somethings not right. We're here to get you through this try and stay positivevand one step at a time.

Hearty they dont really seem to worry about low blood pressure but I am going to try and get a telephone conversation with my dr today. My mums worried about me thankfully is going to come down next week for a few days.

Sparkly thats great news way to go twinnies so happy for you whens your nect scan?

Round thats great bryce slept better but sucks you were so ill hope you feel better soon and get some sleep.

Allie glad your feeling better and that things are good with Alex.

Vicky hope the rest of heros test come back normal and you can relax a little.

Hearty thats great you tim were abe to talk and things are good. Steve and I have just had to use the small amount of savings we had left to play a bigger tax bill than we were expecting. No hoilday for us but it had to be done.

Ive got really bad period type cramping today hoping its nothing but does scare me.


----------



## VGibs

Amanda - I am so taking your lead and waiting for that heartbeat. If you direct yourself down to my signature, I even made a fancy rhyme up. 

I told my sister last night. She laughed because it only took her one cycle to get pregnant as well. I made her swear she wouldn't tell my Mother. My Mom's birthday is on the 24th of February so I am going to get her 3 birthstone charms for the "kids". And film her reaction. I also realized yesterday that the due date is the same day as my sister who passed away of SIDS, birthday. So I am hoping that this little poppy seed has a angel on it's shoulder.

Edit : I also told my best friend this morning because I was supposed to go out for some drinks with her Saturday night. It's her I'm nervous about because she is very self centered and always thinks that if anyone is moving on with their life that they are doing it on purpose to hurt her. It's a veryyyyy longggggg storyyyyyy.


----------



## hoping:)

Gibs- Oh how wonderful would it be to go back to being naïve! I still get a little envious of pregnant women how dont have a care in the world and just know their babies are going to make it. Buying your mother a 3 birthstone charm is a lovely idea. I really like that this new little bean will share a birthday with your sister that is so special and I think a good omen. 

Round- oh man! One thing after another and Maddy is sick on top of it too. I wish I could go up there and help you out. 

Amanda- so true! Our loss naiveté is replaced with newfound gratitude. I like to look back on my journal pre-Penny and see the transformation from then to now. 

Lucy- Im sure the cramps are just growing pains but that doesnt help make it any better. That sucks about your taxes you deserve a relaxing holiday!

AFM- Still going with the surrogacy flow waiting sucks! 

Penny is keeping me entertained as usual. She even challenged me to a dance off in her room last night. She turned the music on her ball maze and started stomping/tapping her feet while she stared up at me expectantly. Before long we were both showing off our sweet dance moves.:haha: She won of course who can resist toddler booty shakes, hand waving and little tootsies tapping. 

Tim found one of Pennys newborn diapers (unused of course!) when he was cleaning out her closet. I cant believe how much she has grown and how tiny she used to be! :cry:The new born diaper wouldnt even cover one of her butt cheeks these days!


----------



## VGibs

Well my lovely midwife knows how freaked I am about MC and she took all my info today so she can set me up for a scan. So I have an appointment with one of the 3 midwives in her practice on Wednesday. They have a satellite office in my town and the 3 ladies rotate accordingly. My best friend was actually excited for me. So I worried for nothing! Blergh!

Amber - We have a few newbie diapers floating around. They mostly diaper MeMe's baby doll's now. LOL 

Soooo does anyone watch Downton Abbey? My sister is obsessed with it so I am going to start watching it tonight.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow Gibbs, congrats, sooooo bloody happy for you.x


----------



## VGibs

Thanks Sass.


----------



## LucyJ

I love downton abbey.


----------



## Sparkly

I did arrive late to the Downton Abbey craze, but I've watched them all now thanks to a xmas gift of the box set. It's great and really draws you in.


----------



## VGibs

I'm just in the 3rd episode of season 1! I am very drawn in already! I keep having to get up and move around however because I feel very queasy atm...:shrug::sick:


----------



## Allie84

How's everybody doing today?

It's -12 degrees F here....but it feels like -30. Lovely. I am soooooooooooooooo cold.

TGIF, though. :)


----------



## VGibs

Grrrrr I'm having one of those "I don't have enough symptoms. I'm definitely loosing this baby." Ian has agreed to an FRER tonight.


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies! I am realizing that my symptoms are gone one day and then here the next. It's just so darn worrisome. But I have promised my Ian that I am going to try and relax and only worry if I start bleeding. I guess I was annoying the crap out of him LOL


----------



## LucyJ

V its so damn hard isnt it try not to worry I lost all my symptoms then they kicked in big time and the last couple of weeks Ive felt rough as anything. Take it one step at a time :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I agree, one step at a time, and no symptom spotting, as we know that means nothing as symptoms come and go. :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Hi ladies I know I don't post much anymore but I've been reading and keeping up with all of you. So happy for Vgibs and Sparkly, great news how exciting for both of you. I was so sorry Nato for your loss but it sounds like you're doing well and loving your time with Elouise. 

I'm currently sitting in the health lab doing my gestational diabetes test. Just drank the delightful orange drink and now I wait for 2 hours! I hope I don't have GD again but I won't be surprised if I do. 

Only about 3 more months to go for me, time has just flown by!!

Hope everyone is doing well, I think about you ladies all the time and love seeing everyone's photos of their little ones on FB, they are all growing up so fast. 

xoxo


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Yogi, good luck!!! I really hope you don't have it again. Please let us know the results, though, I'm very curious. As I had it last time, I always wonder about next time. :wacko:

How are you doing? How's pregnancy treating you? Are you having a boy or girl?


----------



## yogi77

Hi Allie, the pregnancy is going well and I feel great most days! I've had a sinus infection and the stomach flu in the past month but other than that doing good. 

I don't know what we're having, we wanted to keep it a surprise!


----------



## jenny25

Hello girls popping my head in xxx

Nato I'm so sorry for your loss sending you massive hugs xxx

Yogi congratulations on your pregnancy xxx

V congratulations and Lucy congrats xxxx

Not much has been happening here Kieran had his tongue tie op just over a week ago he's doing so well since having it done I've started feeding him purée food an he loves it he's also teething at the moment which is difficult it looks like two teeth at the bottom are coming through but not yet broken the skin aarrons even perked up in his behaviour too which is awesome 
I'm sorry I've been away I've had lots of issues and suffering pnd but I'm getting on track and making more time for me Paul's still refereeing which is great everything seems good xxx


----------



## VGibs

I see you Nato....how are you doing love?


----------



## VGibs

Jenn - PND is the worst. I was worried about you a few weeks ago when you had a FB comment about splitting with Paul. I hope that's all resolved. And I love all the pictures of your kids. It's so fun getting to see them grow up.


----------



## jenny25

Things have been hard v I didn't know if I was coming or going I think things came to a boiling point and I just exploded xxx


----------



## Allie84

Are things better between you guys now?


----------



## jenny25

Yeah much much better hun xx


----------



## msarkozi

hey guys...I am back home now (with another darn sinus infection!) boo!!! The doctor prescribed me some antibiotics this morning, so now I am impatiently waiting to pick them up after work tonight! 

My trip out was very good. I didn't do a whole lot of shopping, but made it more about Kash instead. He enjoyed the first period of the hockey game Thursday night, but then that was enough for him. We spent the rest of the game walking around with him. He got a new jersey, hat, hockey stick and puck...and then he also wanted the Wooly mascot teddy bear, so we bought him that during the game. He loves it and even feeds his juice to him. It's pretty cute. 

In Edmonton I spent the day wandering the mall with him and taking him to the sea lion show, as well as down into the sea cavern to see all the animals. We did some more wandering around and then met up with Gord briefly (he was having his root canal that day). And then I took Kash to the amusement park and he had such a good time on the rides. He got pretty spoiled the whole time we were out. 

We got home around 8:00 last night. I have to go out at the end of the month again to the orthodontist, so I am going to fly and then leave Kash at home with his dad. Will be my first time away from him...I'm sad about it, but looking forward to it as well. It's just such a quick trip..I will only be gone for about 48 hours, so it's not too bad. 

Still no word on my ultrasound :/

Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## yogi77

Mel did you go to an oilers game?? Who were they playing? Jealous!! I see on FB you have an ultrasound date set now, so exciting!

I haven't heard back on my gestational diabetes test so I thought that was good news because with Ali I heard back the same day that I did the test. But I phoned the dr office this morning to double check and they said they still didnt have the results from the lab :(

So when I was grocery shopping this morning I picked up a box of peanut butter cookies to pig out on in case I get the dreaded call later haha.


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I remember doing the same thing with Kash after I had the GD test. I hope you don't have it this time!

We took Kash to the Rebels game, but Gord did go to the Oiler's game Monday night (against Vancouver). 

Yes, thank god!!! They phoned at lunch time and booked me for February 21st at 4:30 pm. So I have to drive to Grande Prairie for it (600 km away). I will be able to leave that morning and go to my appointment, and then spend the night and come home. The nice thing about going there is that they actually offer you to buy discs of pictures from the ultrasound, whereas in High Level, you have to ask to take pictures of the screen with your camera!!! 

The bad thing about having to go to Grande Prairie then is that I have to fly back out to Red Deer on the 25th for the orthodontist :/ It's going to be a very busy month!!


----------



## VGibs

Geez Mel! Why do you have fly all over Alberta Do you live somewhere very remote


----------



## msarkozi

lol, yes yes I do! I am in Northern Alberta, close to the BC border and close to the NWT border.....one road in, one road out..forest all around! Closest town is High Level and that is 138 km East. Closest Walmart and Tim's is 400 km away in Peace River, and real shopping is in Grande Prairie.


----------



## msarkozi

Rainbow Lake is where I live......Grande Prairie is where I have to go for my ultrasound....

Edmonton and Red Deer is where I just got back from

Cold Lake (Grande Centre on the map) is where my parents live and we will be going at Easter time

:)
 



Attached Files:







alberta.jpg
File size: 70.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Allie84

Mel, that is craziness! But you work in Rainbow Lake, right? Like everyone in Rainbow Lake works for the same company? 

I feel like I am super isolated and I live in a metro area of 190,000. :wacko: It feels really isolated here to me because the biggest big city with a million plus (Minneapolis) is a 4 hour drive away. I don't know if I could live where you live! 

YAY for getting an ultrasound date. Finally! I can't wait to here if you're having a girl or boy.


----------



## yogi77

The Dr. office finally phoned and said I don't have GD this time!! So relieved! :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

msarkozi said:


> lol, yes yes I do! I am in Northern Alberta, close to the BC border and close to the NWT border.....one road in, one road out..forest all around! Closest town is High Level and that is 138 km East. Closest Walmart and Tim's is 400 km away in Peace River, and real shopping is in Grande Prairie.

TIM'S IF 400 KM AWAY??????????? *faint*


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol what's tims?? How long in hours would it take you to get there Mel?

That is so crazy to me!! I can walk to the supermarkets, pharmacy, dentists, drs, bank, resturants, pubs Etc! I couldn't imagine being that far from everything!


----------



## msarkozi

LMAO Sassy, Tim's = Tim Horton's :) It's a coffee and donut place. Not sure what it would be equivalent to over there. I think Tim's is in the States now, but I believe it is more of a Canadian thing that we all love and would die for lol!

Yes Allie, I do work here. Rainbow Lake is an oil and gas Town, and so almost all the people here work for some type of oilfield company. I work for Husky Energy, and we are now the major employer in Town, but there are still some construction companies around, and some smaller oil companies

We are pretty isolated, but we do have a grocery store, post office, 3 hotels, 3 gas stations (2 are cardlocks though), post office, 2 liquor stores, 3 bars, 4 restaurants (one is take out only), curling rink, hockey arena, town hall, baseball diamonds, basketball courts, tennis courts, golf course, a lake that is a half hour drive away (gravel road so takes that long), airport, amazing sunsets and sunrises, beautiful northern lights, amazing scenery in the summer....it's not all bad :)

Sass, it takes roughly 4 hours to get to Peace River, 5.5 - 6 hours to get to Grande Prairie, about 10 hours to get to Red Deer, about 8-9 hours to get to Edmonton, and about 11-13 hours to get to Cold Lake. During summer when the roads are good conditions (and you speed), you make it in a little less time (also without having kids and having to stop all the time lol).


----------



## msarkozi

yah Yogi!!! so glad you don't have GD this time :)


----------



## Allie84

That's great news Yogi!!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, and having been to both Canada and the UK I can tell you that 

Tim Horton's = Gregg's (roughly)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh greggs! Dam now I want a sausage roll!x


----------



## yogi77

I can't believe there's no Tim's in rainbow lake. If you have an arena you should have a Tim's! I'm not sure what my husband would do without it lol.


----------



## Sparkly

Oooooo I do love a greggs, the tuna crunch baguette is my fave, my DS likes the sausage rolls lol!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! Gord goes through major Tim's withdrawals, so whenever we are out, he is constantly getting coffee from there. I used to like french vanilla caps until I realized how many calories were in it lol...now I go for chai tea lattes instead

I went home sick from work yesterday. This sinus infection is killing me. The whole left side of my face is in pain. Tylenol seriously is no help...I need Advil :( The antibiotics are slowly kicking in, but not fast enough at all


----------



## Allie84

Poor Mel! Feel better soon!!

Well, we don't have either Tim's or Greggs here....I love the cheese scones at Tim's (they call them something different) ad I love the cheese and onion pasties from Greggs. Yummm. Alex is always talking about how he misses cheese savouries.

Anyone know how Vicky is doing? I saw on FB Hero had her 2nd bday and I'd love to hear from her about how that went. Happy Birthday, Hero. :cake:


----------



## VGibs

Ya...we haven't heard from some gals in awhile. 

Nato girl...I hope your ok. I'm worried about you missy.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Allie. People keep telling me how they have been treated for sinus infections and it turned out to be from a tooth instead. I sure hope that is not the case. If it hasn't gone away after I am done the antibiotic, then I will have to go back in again and get it checked out and mention about that as well. 

I forgot to go back and look at Hero's birthday pictures. I was on my cell phone at the time and I don't find that as great for looking at them. Will have to remember to go do that! 

Daycare texted me a picture today of Kash and his girlfriend cuddling! It is the sweetest picture ever. She looks so in love, and he looks like oh yeah lol! I had to print it and put it up on the wall.


----------



## whyme

Hi - sorry ladies to gatecrash the thread- i havent logged on for a looong time, but wanted to update my status on page 1 of this thread. Am now the proud mummy to two - had a baby girl beginning of January  After two losses and at the grand old age of 43- she is absolutely perfect xx


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats whyme!! :) any pictures?


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi :hi: its lovely to see you great news that you havent got GD this time round.

Jen :hi: lovely to see you too sorry you've had a rough time but glad things are going better.

Whyme congratulations wonderful news.

Mel yay to having a scan date but wow to the travelling you have to do and sorry about the sinus infection that must be rough hope the antibiotics kick in soon and you feel better.

:hi: to everyone else hope you are all having a great weekend.


----------



## VGibs

Ok...where is everyone? All y'all hanging out in awesome cool girl spot that I don't know about because I am a huge dork and wasn't invited??? LOL


----------



## Allie84

VGibs said:


> Ok...where is everyone? All y'all hanging out in awesome cool girl spot that I don't know about because I am a huge dork and wasn't invited??? LOL

It's feast or famine around here. Either everyone posts or hardly anyone posts. If they're all somewhere else, I wasn't invited either. 

I did want to post, though, to say it's about 90% certain I'm coming to the UK next month including two nights in London. So I hope to meet up with some of you. :) It's looking like I'll be in the UK from the 6th to the 20th. We're going to confirm everything early this week and buy the tickets.


----------



## LucyJ

I dont know about everyone else but I was tucked up in bed its exciting life I lead!! I was feeling a bit blah so went to bed and watched tv and snoozed.

Allie thats exicting your coming to the UK definitely let us know when you know your dates.

Im in bed again feel dizzy so resting steves doing quite time with Benjamin then will put him to bed. Im planning to settle down to watch the baftas later and try to relax have my scan tomorrow nervous but hoping all is ok and baby has grown the right amount.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck tomorrow, Lucy!! :hugs: Enjoy the BAFTA'S.....I have them set to record.:thumbup: I'm going to watch the Grammy's live instead, though. Hope you are rested and relaxing right now. :hugs:

I'm hiding in my room trying to work because I am swamped, but my boys are playing in the other room and I want to play with them! We're also in a blizzard....can't leave the house due to 40 mph wind gusts and a food of snow.


----------



## msarkozi

nothing really exciting for me.....sinus infection has been very painful and just trying to survive. I am starting to wonder if it is tooth related at all. It feels so weird on the left side of my face by my nose (like when you are at the dentist and get freezing, and the freezing is starting to come out). 

Other then that, just have been busy being entertained by Kash all weekend. He's so crazy lol!


----------



## Round2

Good luck today Lucy. Can't wait to hear how you're bean has grown.

Congrats Whyme.

Mel, I drove through the Grand Prarie on my way to the Yukon. It's BEAUTIFUL up there. It was June when we went, we drove through the night and it was daylight the whole time. Not sure if I could live in a place without any Starbuck's though! Hope you feel better soon.

Allie, you take the best trips! So jealous.

Yogi, so glad you don't have GD this time. Can't believe how close you are.

AFM, things have been looking up! I caught another cold, but am at the tail end of that (just nightime coughing now!). But we started sleep training Bryce and he's been doing great! He's actually only cried 3 times for less than 5 minutes at nighttime. For the last 3 nights he's only gotten up once to feed - which I am insisting on because my boobs are so full! I can hear him waking at his usual times (10,12,2,4 etc) but he just puts himself back to sleep. I have to admit, I sometimes miss him and want to get up to feed, but I am loving all this energy I have each day. 

Oh and get this, we have a wedding to go to in San Diego in June and my in-laws have offered to take both kids for the week so we can have a getaway. Not sure how I feel about this, I'd love to have some time alone with my hubby, but it's going to be so hard to leave the kids, especially Bryce. He'll be almost 12 months by then, but he's my baby! It means I'll have to wean him before then too, which I know is going to be very emotional for me. On the otherhand, I can't see an opprutunity like this coming up again.


----------



## Sparkly

Hope your scan goes well today Lucy :hugs:

There seems to be a lot of illness going around at the mo, I've had a cold all week that has now lead to a chest infection. I'm struggling to sleep with all the coughing and wheezing. I'm on antibiotics now so hopefully I should feel better in a couple of days.


----------



## LucyJ

Scan went really well baby has grown loads and is back on track measuring exactly as he or she should be so I am 9 weeks and 2 days baby measures 25.0 mm and had a lovely strong heartbeat it was wonderful to see. My due date is now the 14th Septemeber. I have another scan in 2 weeks. 

Benjamin came in with us for the scan and was as good as gold when the lasy starting scanning me he went buba it was so sweet.

Steves took the whole day off so we've been off out now home for a spot of lunch and then off to sing and sign. We are both exhausted as we didnt sleep well.


----------



## Round2

Lucy that is fabulous news!! I can't believe you are 9 weeks already. My doc told me that this point, with a a healthy hb and measuring on track, your chance of my MC was less than 1%. It sounds like things are going really well, so happy for you.


----------



## Sparkly

:yipee: That's brilliant news Lucy :D

Did you get a scan pic??


----------



## VGibs

Oh phewwwwwwwww......I've been stressing all morning worrying about your scan LOL


----------



## vickyd

Great news Luce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Sorry ive been away, dealing with alot of personal stuff at the moment...Hopefully ill feel like i have more to contribute soon!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh that's fab news Lucy, sooooo happy to hear all is okay.xx


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- that is wonderful news:happydance: How sweet Ben got to go with you and called his little brother/sister "buba." I'm so very happy for you! Does this mean you will put up a pregnancy ticker?

Hi everyone! I hope you are all doing well:D


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, that's wonderful!!!! I'm so happy for you!! I agree with Round, I think it's time to relax and enjoy the pregnancy now. :) 

I'm officially in the TWW even though we aren't TTC. I'm not tracking my cycles and we literally had sex once this month but when I did the math I think it may have been the day before ovulation (but how knows with my cycles). We'll see, though. It would be hard to be pregnant and travel to Europe so early in my first trimester....so I have mixed feelings. I know it only takes once but I highly doubt I'm that fertile that one DTD in a month will do it lol. It took me 9 long cycles last time.


----------



## heart tree

Great news Lucy! We need pics!

Like Vicky, I've had a lot going on and haven't been able to properly get onto B&B. I try to read quickly when I can. 

Good luck in the TWW Allie!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls yes I got a pic will upload in a bit when Im on the main computer on the ipad at the mo.

Amanda and Vicky hope you are both ok here if you need anything.

Hope all you poorly discoers feel better soon.

Good luck in the TWW Allie.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty and Vicky, hope you're doing okay! :hugs: We're always here for you if you want to share and/or talk.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Allie. It's more that I just don't have time right now. Delilah has the worst cold ever and we've had to resort to her sleeping on me so she is somewhat upright. I'm exhausted and so is she. She's cranky in the day and needs a lot of attention. I signed up for an online class as well and need to work on that when she takes her crappy 30 minute naps. Tim and I argued yesterday because of sleep deprivation and the stress of a sick baby. So I just don't have the time or energy to keep up with the boards at the moment. Gotta run. She's up from another crappy 30 minute nap!


----------



## LucyJ

Scan pic and pics of my little boy


Spoiler









Amanda that is rough hope Delilah feels better soon and you both start getting sleep soon. :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Awww love the pics Luce!!! 

like hearty we also have been fighting a month + with one virus or another...Hero has been also sleeping really bad, the congestion was awful up until a day ago and nothing would soothe it! i tried the vics on the sole of the feet like mel descried in a fb post, i swear she got high off it! She was half asleep and as sson as i applied it she was up and running around like a crazy person. Took me a good 2 hours to re-settle her!

Allie wow! Another suprise disco baby in the making???? haha!!!


----------



## VGibs

Vick - I hope your lil wild one feels better. It's terrible when they get all those viruses in a row. I always keep in mind though that every virus my kids get that is one more virus they will be immune too. 

Amanda - Poor wee bit. I hope she feels better as well. 


AFM...My first scan date is February 25th. Let's hope it's good news.


----------



## VGibs

Luce - I showed my Ian your scan pic and he goes "Oh look it's a baby." I said "Well she's not having a giraffe!" LOL MEN!


----------



## Sparkly

Awww Lucy your scan pic is lovely, it's a ickle baby :D


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry Vick, that made me laugh. Did it help Hero at all? 

There is sure a lot of sickness lately. I hope everyone feels better really soon!! I am finally on the mend, for now! I had to stay home with Kash yesterday as he had a 104 degree fever. It broke in the night, so hopefully it stays away. I sent him to daycare this morning, so hopefully he has a good day. 

Luce, love the pictures! 

yah for a scan date Gibs! 

Allie, you just never know :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. I've decided if I'm not pregnant right now I'm going to prevent for a few months until I'm ready to go right back into TTC full-on. I've decided NTNP is not for me, it's driving me crazy not knowing when I ovulated or if I did but knowing we DTD, etc. etc. I can't be casual lol. :wacko: I'm also getting loads of CM and some cramping and have been trouble sleeping, all of which happened to me when I was pregnant but I can't remember if it also happens other cycles. :dohh: 

Lucy, I love the scan pics. I commented in your journal!!

Gibs, yay for getting a scan date!!!

Hearty and Vicky, sorry about your poorly little girls!! And Mel, your poorly little man! Alistair is sick too but so far it's not affecting his sleep too much (knock on wood). We're giving him honey, vicks on feet and chest (sorry about your Vick's experience Vicky), one night we did the humidifier but I think it got too hot. I hope all of our LOs are better soon!

Seriously, I cannot wait for spring! This winter has been such a bad one for sickness!


----------



## vickyd

No Mel it didnt do a thing haha!!! She was severly congested though, even the otrivin nasal drops didnt do a thing. Im so fed up with winter and the sickness it brings...I cant wait for the summer (6 months duration for us haha) where the weekly trips to the beach keep her super healthy and super tired so she sleeps like an angel.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Fab news about your scan Lucy. Big congratulations :happydance:

Big congratulations to VGibs too :happydance:

Fingers crossed for you Allie! 

I'm in cycle 2 of ttc and already irritated. I keep getting positives on cheapo opk. Today is the 5th positive and I really can't be bothered BDing again. My cycles are totally irregular now, so hard to know what's going on. I officially hate ttc! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

No joke, Sugar!! It's not very fun is it? Good luck to you! Hopefully you've ov'ed and are just getting residual LH on the OPKs.


----------



## Sugarlove2

PS Apologies for not posting, but I just seem to be so busy all the time with working, looking after Charlotte and I'm selling greeting cards part time as well. I always try and check in to see what you're all up to though x


----------



## msarkozi

I agree Vick, I am so done with winter as well. It seems like everyone around here is getting sick. We have been in the + temps for the last few days as well, and that's not normal for this time of year. So it's making everyone get sick as it keeps fluctuating in temps. I am praying summer comes fast!

Daycare ended up phoning me this morning after Kash had already been there for 2 hours, telling me he wasn't allowed to stay there as it hadn't been 24 hours yet for his fever breaking! I ended up telling them off. They know it is from teething with him, and he is allowed there after the fever breaks due to this. He was not vomitting or anything, and is not contagious. So I wasn't happy when I had to go pick him up, and they are well aware of it. The Director is out sick today, otherwise this wouldn't have happened. I am hoping she is back in tomorrow so I can talk to her about it. Luckily, one of my friends took Kash for the day on short notice and he is having fun over there with her kids.


----------



## vickyd

Mel thats a pretty high temp for teething... Hero has had a couple of freak 104 + high temps this past month for 24 hours without other symptoms...I never thought it could be because of teething...

We have been having spring weather the past couple of weeks. I wasnt even wearing a jacket to take Popi for her walks! In these 2 weeks ive heard so many people being sick, even the news reported that the children's hospital was packed dangerously and to not take your kids in unless its an absolute emergency!


----------



## Round2

Maybe we should all just run away to somewhere tropical for a good month? That will get us past all this crap!

Just when I thought we were on the mend. Maddy was up from 11pm till 4am vomitting last night! Poor kid, I never seen anyone so sick. No way in hell this will pass over me. At least I can look forward to loosing a few pounds!!

Sorry to hear everyone else is so miserable too!


----------



## msarkozi

I hope Maddy feels better soon, and that you luck out and don't catch it! 

It's crazy how sick everyone is lately. 

Yeah, everytime Kash gets a fever and no other symptoms, it is always from teething. It drives me crazy. He is completely fine this morning (as he was yesterday too), so if Daycare phones me at all, I will lose it. 

I seen Allie saying last night that Allistair has an ear infection now too...poor guy :( It's so hard when the kids are sick.


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, I'm sorry everyone is sick/little ones are sick!!

Alistair got a fever of 104.3 at daycare yesterday and we took him right into the urgent care. I was in tears because he's never had a fever that high. I was so worried. The doctor didn't seem worried though, and said he has an ear infection (along with a cough and cold). He's so exhausted but not napping today! He just cries and cries when I go to put him down.


----------



## msarkozi

hope he feels better soon Allie. It might hurt him to lay on his ear? Will he sleep if he cuddles into you at all? And give him some advil for the pain


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Mel. :hugs: 

I've been giving him stuff for pain and fever, but I think he's still uncomfortable. Eventually I just gave up and took him to Target to buy Alex a Valentine's Day gift and Alistair was happy as a clam the entire shopping trip. I think he wanted to get out and get some fresh air. As soon as we got home he went right down for a nap. Phew!

BTW I tested this morning with a FRER and it was a BFN. I should be 9 dpo, so I think I'm out. I got a BFP at 9 dpo on a FRER with Alistair and it was really obvious. It's okay with me, though! I'm going to focus on my trip to Scotland now and not think about TTC until I get back.


----------



## msarkozi

fresh air definitely helps. Glad he went for a nap for ya. How was he doing this evening? Did the antibiotics kick in yet? 

well I am glad you are feeling good about it, and you are going to focus on your trip first. Sometimes it is easier to wait so you can enjoy something else; I totally understand that. 

I got my valentine's early today and one of my friends delivered gorgeous flowers to me at my office (she works with Gord, and he had her deliver them to me over at my office, as we are in two different buildings - 24 km away). And then I also got a nice scentsy warmer and 3 of my favorite scents. I'm pretty spoiled :)


----------



## VGibs

Oh Mel I am so jealous!!!! Ian doesn't "do" valentines. It's annoying. :S


----------



## msarkozi

no need to be jealous, this is a one time thing for him lol! He is not romantic at all and usually doesn't do anything like this for me. I am shocked that he even thought of it this year lol!


----------



## Allie84

He went to bed at 7 pm last night but he seemed okay. Today his fever is down to just under 100 so I'm going to take him into daycare. They're having a Valentine's Day party there and I think he'll have fun. 

Happy Valentine's Day! Mel, that is so sweet of Gord!!

I woke up to some nice gifts. If you follow me on Instagram I posted a picture and everything. Alex got me a dozen red roses, a box of chocolates, a stuffed owl and a gift certificate for a massage at my favorite salon. I feel lame now because Alistair and I picked him out a Star Wars light saber, a stuffed monkey (Alistair's choice lol) and some cologne. 

I think we're going out for a romantic dinner as a threesome with Alistair lol.:) If Alistair is feeling well enough. 

Anyone else have any fun plans?


----------



## msarkozi

awe that is so sweet Allie! Love it! 

We are not going out at all, but Gord is going to bbq us girls some steaks tonight for supper (Ashley - his niece - lives with us). So this way we don't exclude her either. 

I thought about it this morning, and I didn't even get Kash anything for Valentine's day lol! ooops!!! 

so glad Alistair's temp is down! Fingers crossed he is on the mend :)


----------



## Allie84

I didn't know Gord's niece lived with you! That must be a new thing?

Okay, so we've found our flights and the plan is to book them tonight. :thumbup:

We should land in London at noon on the 7th and we'll take the train up to Edinburgh sometime on the 9th. 

Sassy, Lucy, Nato, Jenny, I'm looking at you.....you girls all live near London, right? I'd love to have a disco meet-up the 7th or 8th or early on the 9th. I will only have 48 hours in London so I need to think of what to do....I have never been there not as a backpacker, so there's tons of stuff I couldn't afford to do before...I'd love to see a West End show and tour the Harry Potter studios (located outside of London) most of all. 

Btw no pressure if none of you can fit me in!! I'm not demanding a meet up or anything.


----------



## msarkozi

Ashley has been back with us since the end of October, and supposed to be there until the end of summer. She is supposed to be working right now to save money to go back to college/university in September. The nice thing is, she will be here for a couple months to help me out with the baby and Kash this summer.


----------



## LucyJ

V that made me laugh about Ian men are funny. Yay for a scan and thats a good day thats when my next scan is.

Benjamin and I made steve valentine day biscuits (theres a pic on fb of them) and I made him a card as didnt like any of the ones in the shop and I got pauses for dramatic effort.............Nothing not even a text to wish me a happy valentines day and he did announce I didnt think we were doing anything :dohh: Steves pretty useless and doesnt like valentines day he doesnt need 1 day a year to tell me he loves me and they charge double for the same bunches flower which the day before were cheaper blah blah blah :haha: I do get flowers randomly so I'll let him off this year. Ive told him he better pull all the stops out for our anniversary in aug :haha:

Allie I hope Alistair feels better did you for a family valentines meal. Sounds like you got spoilt rotten thats so sweet. Steve would of been thrilled if Id got him a light saber as a present. If Im at my parents Im about an hr from london by train Ive been trying to convince steve to take friday the 8th off so we can home on the 7th and have a long weekend if we do would love to meet up with you on friday. 

Benjamim has been so sweet today yesterday steve was telling him to be gentle with me he was trying to bounce on my tummy so steve said carefull theres a buba in mummys tummy you have to be gentle. Benjamin kept saying buba pointing to my tummy and then was blowing kisses so we said aww you blowing kisses to the baby. Today he was on the sofa with me and he pulled my tummy went buba and kissed my tummy then gave me a cuddle it was so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls! My internet has been down for days. Oh the horror! I just logged on for the first time and am looking forward to catching up. Lucy, love the ticker!

It's a long weekend for Tim so I'm hoping I'll have some time to be online this weekend while he's caring for Delilah. 

For now, just wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Allie I can 100% be free any of those days! Can't wait to meet you.xx


----------



## heart tree

I'm jealous of a London meet up.


----------



## VGibs

Me too!!!!!!! Mind you I am a super moody cow and the universe seems aligned against me at the moment LOL


So we told Aurora *my oldest* that we are having a new baby. She was not excited. I was kind of hurt. She said that I already work so hard and that if we have another baby I will have to work harder and be even more tired. Which makes sense. Ian and I have been toying with the idea of me staying home after this baby. I don't know if we can afford it yet but we are for sure looking into it.


----------



## Allie84

:happydance: Lucy and Sassy, sometime on Friday the 8th then? As that will probably work better for Lucy. Hopefully we can get Nato and anyone else in the area to meet up as well. :) 

We booked our tickets today, so it's confirmed we will be in London from noon on the the 7th to the 9th, and then get the train up to Edinburgh on the 9th sometime. 

I'm very excited!!

We have a layover in Paris as well. The cheapest tickets had us changing planes in Paris (when I checked before it was Amsterdam but today it was Paris) so I had just had us stay there overnight. I have a good friend there from college whom we will see. 

Hearty and Gibs and everyone, I wish you could be there too!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Hearty!! How do you live without internet? Ahhh!!

Gibs, she sounds so practical and grown up! I'm sure it's a bit of surprise but it will sink in and of course she will love her little sibling!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Friday the 8th :wohoo:

What do you want to do?xx


----------



## Sparkly

Awwww I wish I lived down London. I hope you have a great disco meet up, take plenty of pics :D

Ginny - I'm sure that Aurora will come around and start getting excited, it's a big change for her.

AFM - One week on with this chest infection and I've still got it :dohh: I've just finished my antibiotics, so I may need another course. Is this normal to struggle to shake things off when pregnant? I can't remember!! Both babies are doing well, I have a listen in with the doppler every few days or so, they sometimes hide in unexpected places lol! I found one near my hip bone yesterday and the other right in the middle, they are normally one on each side, I imagined them snuggling....but more than likely one was probably booting the other out of the way :haha:

I have now officially passed my milestone and this is the longest lasting pregnancy since my DS, I'm beginning to get slightly positive :)


----------



## heart tree

Oh Gaynor, what wonderful news that you passed your critical point! And you are in the 2nd tri too! Wow!!! I think it's very normal to have trouble shaking off an illness. Those babies are taking all of your immunity for themselves.

Gibs, it would be awesome if you could stay home. That's very sweet and observant of Aurora. She's being protective of you. I'm sure she'll come around and be excited.

Allie, I wish I could meet you guys in London! No internet has been excruciating! Damn, baby is crying and Tim is in the shower. Have to run. We're going to a 4 year old bday party today. Will write more later. xo


----------



## msarkozi

I ended up going to emerg in High Level yesterday so Kash and I could see the doctor. All of a sudden I am back to being sick again, ugh! And I hate the cough that Kash has. Since it's been an off and on thing for over a month, I had a breakdown friday night and said enough. It's just a nasty virus going around this town that we can't get rid of. Kash is on an inhaler for now, as well as nasal spray so hopefully it helps. He thinks I have chronic sinusitis but can't do a ct scan on me right now because of being pregnant, and suffering from allergies as well. Either way, I am screwed because I can't take anything from being pregnant. So he just has me on nasal spray right now and told to take lots of vitamin c. Hopefully we can kick it all soon. 

I can't wait until my ultrasound on Thursday! Kash says he is excited when I ask him about seeing the baby, and he says girl when we ask him if it is a boy or girl....so we will see if he is right or not :)

It's a holiday here tomorrow, so I have tomorrow off. Think we are going to take Kash skating, providing the times work out for public skate. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## vickyd

Mel i suffer from chronic sinusitis and allergies. I have done more than 5 x-rays over the past 10 years and tried every fucking antibiotic on the market. Honestly nothing works in the long term, if i catch a bad cold it turns into sinusitis. I have cleaned my nose everyday for the past 4 years with saline solution morning and night and i drink orange juice every morining. I have managed to not have an episode in this time. My ENT specialist told me that prevention is my only weapon and to avoid getting the flu as much as possible. I dont go to the cinema or any other croweded place during flu season. When i was pregnant with Hero from week 14 onwards i had a completely blocked nose. Could not breath through my nose even with nasal spray. It happens very often to people suffering from allergies during pregnancy. There is nothing you can do but ride it out till you give birth haha!!! Do you have a deviated septum? I do, and its the reason why colds turn into sinus infecttion. I will be getting surgery probably next year.


----------



## Sparkly

Happy 20 weeks Mel, you're halfway there :D sorry that your sinuses are still troubling you. I can't wait to see your scan pics on Thursday x


----------



## Allie84

My mom is in a bad way.....I just started this thread

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...ly-dying-refusing-treatment.html#post25539257


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I am sorry your mum is in a bad way I can access your thread have had to request access to the group. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

How do you access the thread?

I'm sorry to hear things are so rough Allie. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Round you go into user cp on the left-hand side under networking theres group membership if you click on that it will take you to another screen for groups you can join if you tick the box by the girls sancturary group then click join it asks you to say why you've requested access fill that in and click request.

Mel sorry to hear about the sinisutis hope you get some releif soon.

:hi: Amanda is delilah sleeping better? Hope you've been getting more sleep. I dont know what Id do without the internet.

V sorry about Auroua reaction it sounds like she was just worried about you Im sure she'll be really exicted about the new baby soon. That would be great of you could stay at home. I feel really lucky that Ive been able to although financially it has been really tough.

Sparkly thats great news so happy for you. 

Afm: Ive had a horrid day all started this morning with the most horrendous pain they only way I describe it is it felt like someone was sliceing my lower abdomin open. I ended up collapsed on the floor in a ball thankfully steve hadnt left for work so he called them to say he would be late in and stayed with me. He got Benjamin fed, dressed, played with him, made me have a warm drink and eat and just looked after me. I was so scared I honestly thought the next thing to happen was Id start lossing the baby the pain eased and no bleeding but it was horrid. Just as I was starting to relax and feel positive.

Apart from being tired and aching I feel ok. I did speak to me mum and she wondered whether it was to do with the fact I had a csection with Benjamin. i guess it could be scar tissue as everythings stectching to make room for the baby its bound to have an inpact. I really hope its that and that I never experiece that pain again. Hoping my little one is alright.


----------



## VGibs

Luce - Have you ever had a gallbladder attack??? It sounds a lot like that.


----------



## VGibs

Allie - I can't see it either...


----------



## LucyJ

No I havent think the pain was to low down for a gallbladder attack going check out dr google.


----------



## msarkozi

Vick - I am not sure. I have suffered from many sinus infections my whole life, and it wasn't until 9 years ago that they finally did an allergy test on me. They have never did scans on my sinuses or anything. I am hoping once the baby is out, they will revisit this issue and do the ct scan on my sinuses to see what the heck is going on. 

With the weather being as warm as it is right now, there is a bad virus going around Town that we just can't shake. Everyone keeps getting it and it just keeps going round and round. It's awful. A little girl (who will be 2 on Saturday), was just flown out to the hospital in Edmonton because of it, and they are still waiting for answers. Not good.


----------



## vickyd

Honestly Mel even if they do the CT scan all they will see is how much puss is up there. They will start testing antibiotics until they see an improvement and in the end they will say you can either manage symptoms or have the drainage surgery. I chose prevention and management cause im a wuss and dont want to be operated on unless its life or death haha!!!

Allie i posted my opinion in your thread, again so sorry you are dealing with this babe...

Sparkly forgot to say WOOHOOO!! for your scan!!!!! Great news chicka!!!


----------



## jenny25

Just popping in allie I can do the 8th sassy we can tube it up together if you like hubby is sick has been for a week I'm burnt into the ground looking after two kids him the house dog etc I'm such a mess at the mo I really need to get my hair done its a mess lol xxx


----------



## msarkozi

I would totally opt for the surgery just so I don't have to deal with this anymore. I can barely sleep at night, and I woke up at 5 am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep as my face hurt too much. I have seriously never been in so much sinus pain before.....maybe it's because before I would pop pills as well, but not being able to take anything doesn't help. 

So glad I only have a 2 day work week this week :) woohoo!! 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, only read back a couple of pages so sorry on how much Ive missed

Luce, your scan pics are just adorable, the baby looks like a baby baby (good to know youre not having a giraffe) 

Allie....8th or what month??? Im in, even if its 8 January 2017, i did look at your tickets posted on FB to see the destination but didnt see London on there so stopped off in disgust. Just checked your fb and have seen they are 7th March??? I am actually up north that week but will cut my visit short if we can do it on the 8th or 9th rather than the 7th. 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## VGibs

Nato - I were beginning to think you'd been kidnapped by Russian spies or something LOL


----------



## Allie84

Yep, 7-9 of March. Looooook closer ;), we are flying from Minneapolis right into LHR.  I don't want you to cut your visit up north short though!!! I feel bad but special lol. If Lucy and Sassy are okay, we could always do it the 9th before we take the train. I need someone to go see a show with me though. Alex is not really game. 

The thing is, with my mom in such grave health, I'm so worried she will pass away before our scheduled trip and then what? Alex thinks a trip would be a good thing to get mind off it but I'm not sure, it would be so soon. But if she's still alive then, I will be so worried about her the whole time. I just hope she accepts treatment and is not on death's door at that time. Half of me it sitting around hoping for a miracle, half of me is starting to prepare for if she dies....this sucks. :(

Sorry I've not really read back, my mind is elsewhere. I didn't even show up for an exam today! Luckily I got a doctor's note and I get to take it Thursday.

Thanks for caring, everyone. Nato, I'm so glad you're back from the abyss.


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh jeez allie, Im so sorry about your mum

CONGRATS gibs!!!

will reply later, I can make the 8th, john is off work so we will work something out x


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls, just popping in to say I got a :bfp:yesterday at 9dpo (or thereabout). Really shocked as it was just the 2nd cycle ttc. I'm really scared though as I keep spotting on and off. I thought I was out this month because of the spotting, but tested and there it was. The spotting is brown and pink, but I'm getting some nasty cramps on and off too. Lucy, did you say you got spotting this time too? 

Allie, I don't know what's happening with your Mum, but I'm so sorry to hear she's ill.

Your meet up sounds great!


----------



## vickyd

Wow Sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## msarkozi

yah Sugar!!! CONGRATS!!!! just take it easy for the next little bit and don't do anything too strenuous (sp?)


----------



## Allie84

Sounds like a plan, Nato! 

Congrats Sugar!! :happydance: :happydance: 

Sorry you're struggling so much Mel. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Round2

Sugar! Congrats!! 

Didn't you spot last time too? I remember you were on a cruise when you got your BFP and you thought you were out because of spotting? Deep breaths, spotting is so, so normal this early on.

The London meet up sounds so great, I'm very envious. Take lots of pictures!!


----------



## Sugarlove2

I did Round you're absolutely right, but it stopped as soon as I tested and got a BFP. I've got a bad feeling about this and just had a little cry in the bath. When I wiped before getting in the bath, it looked like a darker pink, almost red. I I wish I could relax and stop being so damn paranoid all the time


----------



## LucyJ

Wow congrats Sugar so happy for you yes I had spotting and thought I was out. I had red spotting as well as the pink/brown. I had really bad cramping as well so dont give up a hope praying this little bean is good and sticky. 

Allie :hugs:

Thanks Nato Lovely to see you, how are you?

Mel scan day tomorrow are you finding out the sex of the baby? I think you said you where.


----------



## msarkozi

Yes, I will be finding out the gender Luce :) My appt is at 4:30 pm, so you will be fast asleep I am sure by the time I post it on facebook. But for everyone else only a couple hours ahead or behind, you should see it around 5:30-6:00 my time :)

Thanks Allie. I am starting to feel a little better today, so hopefully it sticks now! How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

So exciting I'll be checking as soon as Im awake. What team do you think you will be?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Ooh Mel, how exciting finding out the sex. Hope baba cooperates and opens it's legs so you can get a nice view


----------



## VGibs

Sugarlove2 said:


> Ooh Mel, how exciting finding out the sex. Hope baba cooperates and opens it's legs so you can get a nice view

 :haha: That sounds funny!

Sugar - How many dpo are you?? Whats your due date??


----------



## Sugarlove2

I think I'm about 10dpo, but not 100% sure. Was just using cheapo OPK and not taking that much notice of them tbh. If I say 10dpo, that would make due date 1st Nov from an online pregnancy calculator. I'm just not feeling very confident unfortunately :nope:


----------



## msarkozi

lol sugar! I plan on drinking some sugar before the appt to make sure he/she plays nice :haha:

I am thinking team pink because this pregnancy is so different.......(although I have a sneaky feeling that it is team blue because we can't agree on a name lol)


----------



## VGibs

Sugarlove2 said:


> I think I'm about 10dpo, but not 100% sure. Was just using cheapo OPK and not taking that much notice of them tbh. If I say 10dpo, that would make due date 1st Nov from an online pregnancy calculator. I'm just not feeling very confident unfortunately :nope:

I'm due October 11 and I am still not confident...


----------



## Allie84

Hang in there, girls, you have no reason to worry right now. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Quickly catching up. I haven't had as much time as I thought I would. Allie, I read your post and I'm so sorry. It's true that in this country you can't force someone to accept treatment. It doesn't seem fair in a situation like this, but if your mom is saying she doesn't want treatment, that's her right, even with her mental illness. I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now. I know you've had a complicated relationship with her. There must be a lot of emotions going on right now. I wish I could hold your hand through this. I hope your mom pulls through. I don't think you'll know how you feel about the trip until you are faced with it. If your mom does pass away, you might want to take the trip, you might not. Do you have refundable tickets just in case? You should reserve the right to do what feels best. If she is still alive, there won't be much you can do for her. Can you take the trip and schedule some Skype sessions with her? At least that way you will be in close contact with her. This is so difficult. I'm so so sorry. xo

Sugar, congrats. Spotting is always worrisome but isn't always sinister. But the worry never ends after you've had a mc. 

Mel, can't wait for tomorrow's news! I hope the baby shows the goods. Sorry you feel so yucky.

Lucy, my goodness! You haven't had an easy pregnancy so far. I'm so glad the baby is ok. I hope it gets easier for you.

AFM, Delilah is finally feeling better and sleeping better. She's even had 2 good naps today. I'm working on an online class which is taking up a lot of my time right now when she naps. Today she is 34 weeks and 3 days which means she has officially lived longer outside of me than inside of me. She isn't an easy baby right now. She whines when I'm not holding her or right next to her. She doesn't like sitting and playing by herself. She doesn't even like it when Tim is holding her and I leave the room. I'm assuming it is a phase. I just end up carrying her all the time. I'm actually looking forward to her crawling. I think she'll enjoy the independence. I'm ready to eat my words though.

Hi to everyone else!

PS - Dazed got a BFP and is having spotting too. She might need some encouragement in her journal. 

xoxoxo


----------



## vickyd

Hearty Hero was like that as a baby, I could never be more than a meter away before she started crying. To this day she really does not play on her own, she wants someone withing close range and preferably someone to interact with. However, when shes at the play ground or a toddler group ect. she is the most independant child there. Im usually consumed with fear of loosing her cause she just runs off!! 

Off to look at Dazed journal!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi ladies, well the spotting has turned red and I'm getting some cramps which are worse than yesterday. Did a test this morning, and although there is still a line there, it's definitely more faint than the one I did 2 days ago with the same brand. Mal agrees too. Looks like it was a chemical. Pretty disappointed, but if it had to happen, at least is is very early. Thought it was too good to be true to get knocked up so quickly this time!

Allie, I still don't know what's going on with your Mum. I've requested permission to access your thread, so hopefully I can view it soon. :hugs:though.

That's great news about Dazed. Will go and have a look at her journal.

Hearty, that's great that Delilah is sleeping better. Hopefully the clingy phase will pass. It has done with a lot of my friends babies.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar hun sorry to hear such news....maybe you could repeat the test tomorrow just to be sure?? 

I cant seem to find Dazed journal....


----------



## Round2

Dazed, I read through your journal. FX for you, I really hope you have a sticky one this time.

Sugar, I'm so sorry. I know it's early, but it still hurts.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Sugar, I'm so sorry honey. :hugs: Sometimes being able to test early is such a curse. I wonder how many women had chemicals (I hate that word btw) without knowing it before FRERs.

Vicky, Delilah loves being around other kids. She squeals and smiles and wriggles around. I can tell that all she wants to do is run around with them. Sounds like our girls have similar dispositions. Except mine sleeps a tiny bit better. Is it a preemie thing? A girl thing? A combo? Or did we just get lucky? How did Hero's urine tests come out?

Round, how is sleep going in your house? Is everyone healthy again?

Allie, I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Sugarlove2

I hate the word chemical too Hearty. I prefer early miscarriage. I've been feeling pretty down today. The lines were so good for how early I was. I bet it will take me ages to get another BFP now, as I'll probably start to obsess about it. At least I have my little baba Charlotte to take my mind off it and realise how lucky I am to have her.

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, you never know. It might be sooner than you think. People who obsess get pregnant too! 

It's so wonderful that you have Charlotte to take your mind off of things. She is the icing on the cake. But it doesn't mean the pain of the loss isn't there. You are allowed to feel as down as you need to. It's a sad day.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Just popping in guys. Im sorry about your mom Allie. Must be so hard to rationalize with someone in that mental state. Thinking about you!

I'm sorry sugar...it's such an emotional time. But I agree that it doesn't mean it will take ages to get pregnant again!

I think Delilah, Hero, and Ella at three peas in a pod:) Ella is so clingy all the time unless we're out in public and she can run loose. She's clingy but hates cuddling- such a weird combo. And she gets frustrated so easily that she can totally lose her shit if she can't fit something in a box or something. Kristian thinks she gets that from me :)

Hello everyone else! Been trying to catch up lately. Since we're contemplating ttc I've been hanging out on bnb again ;)


----------



## vickyd

Oh my Amy Hero also looses it when she cant do something like but something in a box!!! Seriously its so funny!!! All three of our girls sound so much alike, weird right? None of my mate's girls are like Hero, they are super cuddly and quite sweet tempered. I prefer my little fire cracker though!

Im gonna put Hero to bed tonight and go out for drinks with the girls YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Cocktail hour here i come hahah!!!

Hero's urine tests were clear, apart from the elevated iron and ferretin all was normal. Even those high results didnt worry any of the 5 doctors i consulted with (you have no idea how much money ive spent on pead visits since Christmas...), so i decided it was just a case of several viral infections that ran their course.


----------



## hoping:)

Amanda- we are in the clingy stage as well. Penny gets clingy with whoever she spends the most time with. Someday she only wants me. Other days its Tim and when her grandma comes on Wednesday's she throws a tantrum when it is time for her to go home.But like Hero, Penny is super independent in a group setting. She loves to tag along with the older kids and loves to show off.

Sugar- Big :hugs: I hope the next BFP is extra sticky and comes quickly.

Vicky- Like you, I love my little fire cracker. There is never a dull moment and she is pretty hilarious. I love my quirky girl. Here newest thing is making people smell her stinking tootsies if she likes them:dohh: I'm so glad the results came back clear. Have fun at girls night!

Prego-good luck with round 2:thumbup:

Allie- I'm thinking of you:hugs:


Sorry, I read back but cant remember anything. I think I have caught a cold and just feel drained. We got home from our trip on Monday and then I did something majorly stupid filled our diesel car with gasoline. HORRIBLE mistake!:dohh:

Penny was half angel and half monster on our trip but we had a great time. She is the best little side kick even with the occasional tantrum she threw. Details are in my journal but the highlights were our train ride, wedding planning, seeing Penny with my family and our visit with my mom. Penny and I took flowers to her grave on Valentines Day. On our way to the car I told Penny to say by to her grandma Fawn. She leaned down and kissed my moms cross it was a beautiful moment and one I will never forget.

While we were away Penny learned a new phrase. If she wants to feed us she now says say ahhhhh so that we open our mouth. She also says mmm anytime she likes something or when trying to convince us that what she is feeding us is delicious.


----------



## heart tree

Amy TTC again? You are a braver woman than I am! Delilah is the same, clingy but not cuddly at all. What a strange combo! Good to see you back!

Vicky, so happy to hear the results were clear. I take it Hero is feeling better these days? I hope her mom is too!

Amber, great to see you. That image of Penny kissing the cross is beautiful. I had that cold too. Try to rest as much as possible. It was a rough week for me when I had it. What happens when you fill a diesel with gasoline? 

Allie, still thinking of you.

Ok, baby is napping and I'm slacking. Must get back to my online class.


----------



## VGibs

Sugar - Sorry dear. I wish it had turned out different for you. 

Mel - I'm waiting here missy!!!! Boy or girl!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for all of your thoughts Hearty (and everyone). :hugs: It helps to know someone is thinking of me. 

Sugar, I am so SO sorry!!! :hugs: We're here for you if you need to talk. How are you feeling tonight? I agree with whoever said the FRER comment.....no one used to know about chemical at all. FRERS are a blessing and a curse. 

Hearty, as you know, everything is a phase. Phases phases phases. It kind of sounds like our Disco girls are more of a handful than our Disco boys, though. I wonder if this is the norm? Or boy babies usually easier? 

Amber, I wrote in your journal but I think you mentioned Penny being clingy? Alistair is a bit clingly right now, too, but he's still cuddly. He just always wants my attention right now and sometimes that's every tiring. 

Mel, I'm waiting to hear whether you are team :pink: or :blue: I'm guessing blue?!?!!? 

Vibs, how are you doing/feeling? 

Hi Vicky!! Sounds like Hero has a strong personality and that can be a good thing in life.

Lucy, I'm so sorry about your sharp pain! It sounds like RLP? Especially since you had a C Section? BTW are you doing a C Section or VBAC this time do you know?

AFM in womanly news, I had my first gyno annual visit since post partum. The doctor I saw today said I should have a C Section next time. :( She said the risks of a section are less than the risks of me having another 4th degree tear, which probably wouldn't heal as well or tear more and I could have incontinence, anal issues, etc. That was a little depressing to hear but I was kind of expecting it. Luckily I've had no damage from the first one and I look 'great' down there (sorry TMI lol).


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Amanda I really cant wait to be out of the 1st tri and hopefully the 2nd will be better. Ive got my scan on mon which I cant wait for feeling a little nervous so need the reassurance that my little one is okay.

Sugar I am so sorry here if you need anything. Im glad you've got your Charlotte :hugs:

Vicky thats great news that all heros tests came back okay hope shes feeling loads better and you are doing okay.

Amy good luck with ttc.

It sounds like we have some very strong willed little disco girls. 

Benjamin is a very indepndent little boy at groups hes off barely looks back I think he figures he knows we're there somewhere and thats enough. He does give lots of cuddles although not to everyone we saw my brother at the weekend he took one look at him burst into tears and came and hid by mummy. It took 45mims for him to be ok and even then he gave him so very odd looks. He did go through a clingy stage when he was a baby steve found it hard as he wouldnt go to him but now hes dada dada dada all the time. If he hears a car or someone posts something through our door he thinks its steve and gets so excitied. He loves seeing his cousins and my parents. He'll always go to my mum for cuddles. 

Allie I definitely dont want a csection if I can avoid I would really love to have a natural birth. I found it hard getting my head round having one with benjamin and still have moments when I feel aww I never got to do it myself or even experience labour although his safety was my number one piriorty and it was the only way to get him out safe. I just hope this baby has more sense than his/her big brother and is the right way. Im pretty sure I wont be able to go into the midwife led centre (which I would of liked) or have a home birth (not sure I want one) but Im ok with being in hospital. This pregnancy Im under the care of a consultant and midwife which I was with Benjamin.

Hoping glad you had a good time away even if Penny had her moments. Benjamin does the mmmmm as well he does it with a big grin on his face if hes pinched food of our plate and I caught him the cupboard the other day he was stood there with his finger on his lip head tilted going hmmmm looking then went for a pack of biscuits. He then realised I was there so handed me the packet signed biscuit then signed and said please so cute I resisted giving him one said not now maybe later if you are a good boy he was so did get one but much later in the day. He now thinks its very funny to go to feed us then at the last minute pull it away literally out of our mouth and pop it in his little monkey.

Its 12:30am here I cant sleep have caught steves cold so feel rotten wasnt that nice of him to share :nope:


----------



## Allie84

Awww, lucy, feel better soon! I remember pregnancy insomnia! :hugs: Yeah, it's tough thinking about c sections when you want a natural birth so badly. It's weird how much women crave the experience of labor even though it's so painful lol? Just a natural thing, I guess. I'll be sure to get another doctor's opinion, but since I will probably only have one more baby (and Alex and I said we would like to adopt a third) the doctor said a c section would definitely be the best way to go.


----------



## heart tree

It's never TMI Allie! That sucks about the c-section news. I would definitely get a second opinion on that one. It is pretty amazing how we crave the most painful experience on earth!

Lucy I hope this baby cooperates and you get to experience the pain of labor and vaginal delivery. LOL! I'm so glad I was able to do it, but like you said, if a C section was necessary, I wouldn't have thought twice about it. The important thing is Benjamin arrived safely and is a healthy boy. Good luck on your next scan. Will you find out the gender at some point?

Mel, sorry the baby wasn't cooperating! Did you get any pics?


----------



## VGibs

Allie - Honestly, I feel fine. Despite the insane mood swings. I am lucky I haven't been fired/divorced yet. This morning I started throwing things because I couldn't get the sticky stuff from a band aid off my hand. LOL


----------



## hoping:)

Amanda- the wrong fuel in your car causes a very expensive mistake. Minimum it is $500 to remove the gas tank and clean it. If there is more damage it just escalates from there and can cost a few thousand dollars to clean/replace parts or a car that no longer works. Lucky for me we were at the lower end of the spectrum and paid $572. It still sucks big time!

Allie- even in real life it seems boys are easier babies. Pennys friend Boston is a few months younger and just sits there like a lump on a log while my toddler is like a little tornado exploring every thing in her path. Penny is clingy and cuddly too. She walks over and hugs our legs if she doesnt want us to leave and she will happily be carried around while she has her little death grip around our neck. 

I totally forgot you had a 4th degree tear. I had a minor tear and it was still not an easy road to recovery. Im glad you look good down there after all of that. I remember being terrified to look down there for months after I had Penny. I was so scared I would be deformed forever. If we ever decided to have another child we said we would always adopt too. But Tim did just notify me that on his wish list is another baby when we get our business where we want it to be:wacko:. Im not so sure about this but we have plenty of time to think about it. 

Lucy- Im predicting a girl for you! Penny can be picky with the people she likes as well. If she is not comfortable she will refuse hugs and will give high fives instead. I hope you get the birth you want this time around but you are right You did the best thing for Ben and kept him nice and safe. 

I love that Ben is so good at signing. Didnt you mention at one point you are certified in sign language as well? I really wish the US promoted baby sign more and had classes. Penny teases us with food too. 

I hope you feel better soon!

vGibs- Good luck with the mood swings. They are killer! I was mostly an emotional knapsack and would burst out in tears for the littlest things. 

AFM- my DH will officially be a SAHD in 2 weeks and run our business full time. It is awesome but I am jealous.com. Our plan is to get me home by the end of the year so hopefully we can make that happen.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda no we're not going to find out the sex I like not knowing and people guessing having that wonderful surprised. I'll always remember the moment they held Benjamin up to me and said can you see I was like its a boy it was pretty special I would of been shock if I'd had a girl I was convinced that Benjamin was a boy. My mum said shes coming to my 20 week scan so she can bribe the scan lady into telling her the sex :haha:

Amber I have my stage 1 in british sign language my long term plan for my teaching was that I really wanted to work with children with hearing impairment/loss so did my stage 1 but sadly couldnt afford to do my stage 2 as it was so expensive hopinh one day I'll be able to. I cant praise sing and sign enough and really feel it has benefitted Benjamin in many ways alot of people comment on his speech.

Its funny you should say that as for some reason I think a girl as well who knows. We did the wedding ring test the other night and it went back and forth which I think means a girl and is the complete opposite if what my wedding ring did when I was pregnant with Benjamin. We'll see in September.

Im tucked up in bed feeling truely awful have a high temp, bunged up, headache and no appitite so trying to force food down. Its the worse timing as my mum & dad are down this weekend for a big family meal to celebrate my mums birthday then Benjamin and I are meant to be going home with them on mon after our scan just hope I feel better tomorrow especially as I have plans with my mum.


----------



## Round2

Mel, did you post what happened? I must have missed that somewhere. Sounds like team yellow still?

Lucy, sorry you're feeling so rough. Is it a cold/flu or just pregnancy hormornes? You're a brave woman to stay team yellow. I couldn't deal with not knowing, I'm too much of a control freak!

Allie, sorry to hear you might need c-section next time. I had a 3rd degree tear with Maddy and a 2nd degree with Bryce. Not fun, I'm definatley experiencing some issues with incontinence (TMI)! 

I hope both of you get a vaginal birth the second time around. As painful and traumatic as I found Bryce's birth, I'm actually glad that I got experience labor without an epidural. It is weird how women crave the pain. I remember screaming at my husband durring Bryce's delivery that I would never have another child again. How soon we forget!!

Hearty, we have clingy babies here too! Bryce is just starting to 'make strange' this week too. Nobody can hold him but me, and he won't let me put him down. It's exhausting and fustrating and kind of wonderful all at the same time! I love that I am the center of his universe but am getting burnt out. 

Maddy is 6 years old and still a clingy baby. She sometimes waits outside of Bryce's room for more than hour waiting for me to finish up with Bryce so I can snuggle with her. Daddy is never a good enough substitute!!

Everyone is finally healthy here. Bryce is sleeping a little better now. He's doing about 3-4 hours, then getting up every 2 hours. Just the fact I can get 3-4 hours of solid sleep has greatly improved my energy. We tried CIO and didn't work, so I'm just trying to go with the flow for now. I know he won't do this forever and I know there will come a time when I will crave midnight snuggles!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls. Amy nice to see you on here and good news about ttc no 2.

Lucy, sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish. Get well soon!

Great news about Hero's tests Vicky! :thumbup:

Hoping, Penny sounds like such a little character! How cute kissing the cross! 

I'm another one with a fire cracker of a daughter! Charlotte is into absolutely everything and has me run ragged by the end of the day. Most of my friends have had boy babies and she is way more active than them. I call her Charlie Barley as a nickname and my friends were saying she really suits Charlie as she's so tomboyish :haha:

Funny that you are talking about clingy behaviour, as Charlotte cried when I left her with my Mum today and the other day when I left her at nursery. She's usually fine and will quite happily play at the opposite end of the room to me on her own, as long ash she can see me. 

Allie sorry to hear you may have to have a c section with your next one, but it sounds way better than anal issues etc.

AFM, I got another positive FRER test this morning, but again fainter. The spotting had stopped completely and I had a brief period of optimism, until I started bleeding heavily with nasty cramps mid morning. In a way, it was a relief just to get it over with. I've felt in limbo all week. I cried a lot yesterday, but feel a lot better today.

I'm thinking of booking to see a specialist at one of the clincs I went to before having Charlotte. I'm still convinced I've got a progesterone deficiency and a short luteal phase and the only pregnancy that was successful was the one where I was prescribed clomid and progesterone. I'm not right keen to taking clomid again, because of the high risk of twins, but if I could get some progesterone, I'm hoping this might do the trick. I wish I could just get it on the NHS, but they are totally crap where I live.

Mel, looking forward to hearing what team you are!


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, I'm so sorry. What a sad day today with you and Dazed! I also have a short luteal phase. My progesterone tests never showed that I had an issue, but the only pregnancy that was successful was the one where I took progesterone and did Femara (similar to Clomid). I think that's a good plan for you. I hope you can get some.

Round, so happy to hear you are sleeping better! Last night Delilah was up every 2-3 hours and I feel like a wreck. I don't know what's wrong. We've let her cry at times, but I'm not ready for the full on CIO plan. I'm not sure I ever will be. You aren't the only person I've talked to who said it didn't work for them. 

Mel posted on FB that the baby wouldn't show it's bits. Where is she now???


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, just saw your post. I can't believe how sick you are now! You poor thing! Feel better soon. If I ever had another baby I might stay team yellow. I needed to know about Delilah, but now that I have the girl I was craving, I wouldn't care what the next one was. But I doubt that will happen.

Amber, I missed your post too. I would be jealous of Tim being a SAHD too! It's wonderful and hard all at once. Glad you didn't mess up your car too badly! How's the surrogacy journey going?

Allie, how is your mom?


----------



## LucyJ

Round its a cold on top of feeling rough because of the pregnancy. I definitely feel worse this time round than I did with Benjamin. 

I found it easy staying team yellow with Benjamin considering how many scans I had I was never tempted.

Amanda its been horrid I did start to feel better had a good day then vad day so was hoping it would be getting easier the closer I got to the 2nd tri then got hit with this cold. Poor Benjamins not 100% either.

Sugar I am sorry :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- the surprise sounds lovely but I don't think I would be strong enough to wait that long. At our 13 week scan with Penny I was already asking the ultrasound tech to give me a guess at what she was:dohh:

Pregnancy and sickness on top of caring for a toddler sounds rough! I've been exhausted by 2pm and I only have a minor cold. I hope you get over it quickly so it doesnt spoil your plans.

Round- 3-4 hours sounds rough but I guess you have to take what you can get. I think it is sweet both of your kids are head over heels for their mommy.

Sugar- Penny is part Tom boy as well but also loves girly things. One minute she is trying on shoes and then next eating dirt out of my potted plant and climbing book shelves:dohh:Clomid and progesterone did the trick for us. I think Femara has a lower risk of multiples. Maybe you can try that? 

Amanda- the surrogacy journey is at a standstill for the moment. I'm waiting for them to line up some more couples. The agency works with a handful of doctors but I'm only approved by 2 so we have to wait until we get a couple who is working with them. I'm hoping by the end of next month we will be matched.


----------



## NatoPMT

Sugar, I'm so, so sorry, I'm glad you're feeling a little better. You need some time and lots of love from your lovely family. It's really difficult when you don't have evidence to give proof that you need certain meds. Im the same with all the crap I took, but in your case I would request an NHS progesterone 21 day test - you could also temp and establish your LP length a evidence, would your GP prescribe with that? Mine has been great, you might be surprised. 

I read Heartys post mentioning bad news for Dazed with a very heavy heart. 

Allie, I caught up on your mum's story, I'm glad that her levels are rising, but i know this isn't going to get any easier overall with her bipolar. I'm so sorry that I cant offer any proper advice, but I have been thinking of you and your dad, he must be going through hell too. Just anecdotally, between the mummies i meet at play groups and my friends, girls seem to be easier, i think our disco boys are different to the norm. I had an episiotomy which took 8 months to heal properly. Bum rips are horrible. 

Vic - great news that Hero is healthy. I hope that helps allay your anxieties regarding the concerns you had, I know things have been tough for you recently so this is a good time for clearing out the past for yours, Alex's and Hero's future. 

Amy - good to see you back. Need to message you about easter too, sorry I'm so flaky!! 

Lucy - glad you are trying for a VBACs, its also kind of nice that you and your new baby will have an experience thats unique to you and him/her. The water birth and birthing centre bit at my hospital is pretty much like the midwife centre but the emergency equipment is only 1 floor away (as i did need it), but you get the best of both worlds. Hows the eczema? Hope youre feeling better soon, you need your food!

Hoping - Love the story about Penny kissing the cross - they know you know. Whats the update on he surrogacy situation? Eloise is the same, whoever she spends time with, she clings to. During the week its me and at weekends John gets the treatment. 

She's like my little shadow, she tries to turn me round when im doing the washing up, she plonks herself on my foot if I ask her to wait. If we are sat down playing, she's happily doing her thing, i go to stand up and she squeals and grabs my leg. She's also very cuddly, she will sit on my knee with her arms round me or lie on me for 20 mins at a time. 

She's still a little weirdo though, she has to touch every lamp post we pass, is obsessed with aeroplanes and if she can hear one she runs round the garden until she can see it and then waves at it and copies all the moves on dance videos on the telly 

Hi to Hearty, Rounders, gibs and Mel. 

AFM: all is well here, Im 1dpo today and have properly tried this month. Got a 21 year university reunion next weekend, i will be 8dpo. Annoyingly too early for testing. Not sure whether to have a few drinks, i remember reading that before bfp the baby doesnt get negatively affected by alcohol, does anyone know if thats true or would you just not risk it? 

Thinking of ideas to start a business up so i dont have to carry on with my studies or get a job. Seriously researching opening a children's centre. 

did you know this thread has been viewed nearly half a million times. I need to stop talking about my crack habit on here.


----------



## VGibs

Nato - You wrote "...have properly tried this month. Got a 21 year university..." My hyperlexic brain immediately put "student". I had some vision of you tying some young man down and having your way with him. Then my super fast brain thought "Well where is her hunky hubby?" I AM MENTALLY ILL.


----------



## heart tree

Love it Gibs! Hilarious!

Nato, I've never heard that a drink or 2 will hurt a fresh bean. I think it has to do with the fact that the baby isn't getting nourished from the placenta yet. That being said, I feel like I wouldn't risk it. I also decided not to exercise after I found out I was pregnant. I also stopped drinking caffeine entirely. I didn't want to have any reason to blame myself.

Allie, it sounds like your mom is ok? I have to go read your journal.

My baby isn't sleeping well these days. She's up every 3 hours or so. It's exhausting and I don't know why she's up so often.

To all of you: when did your babies start sleeping through the night and how did it manifest? Did it just happen? Did you do CIO? Something else? I need ideas.


----------



## NatoPMT

heart tree said:


> My baby isn't sleeping well these days. She's up every 3 hours or so. It's exhausting and I don't know why she's up so often.
> 
> To all of you: when did your babies start sleeping through the night and how did it manifest? Did it just happen? Did you do CIO? Something else? I need ideas.

sorry youre getting so little sleep, I'm like Vicky and co sleep when she wakes. Here's my vote for co sleeping....

I put her in her cot and she often wakes once in the night. She wakes up crying and upset so I collect her from her room and put her in bed with me and she goes straight back to sleep until 8.30am. Sometimes she sleeps all night in her cot and occasionally she has a really bad night and I have to take her into the lounge to settle her. 

She doesn't like being alone in her room whens he wakes and she's only a little girl so when she needs company she gets it. 

CIO isn't for me. Unfortunately the friend I mentioned a few weeks ago who used CIO and it worked after 1 night is back to square 1 with her baby waking every few hours too. I'm honestly not sure how well CIO works for allowing your baby to feel secure. My feeling is that CIO doesn't address the needs of the baby and babies aren't meant to be alone. But I take the path of least resistance to make Eloise happy in respect of which battles I choose to fight, a scared, lonely baby isn't a battle i want to fight - i think she's more clingy than many babies so its not right for her. She's a happy little soul but needs company. My aim is to allow her to be secure enough to be independent when she's ready. 

I think confident babies are better with being alone so its worth a try for those babies. 

Ive seen how meeting her needs get results in other areas. A few people I know feel that cuddling a toddler when they bump their heads / hurt themselves is mollycoddling and encourages an extreme reaction and crying as their crying is validated. However, with Eloise, she has a low pain threshold and used to cry every easily when hurt. John used to tell me 'she's ok, don't pick her up' but I used to negotiate that we would reduce that attention as she grew to which he agreed. Now, when she bumps herself she starts laughing. If she cries, we know she has actually hurt herself and to respond properly. I am seeing such positive results in the areas where i have accommodated her 

This sums up how i feel

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...n-protest-bedtime-story-evolutionary-mismatch

John doesn't feel quite the same and would prefer her to be in her room all the time, but agrees he doesn't want Eloise to have unnecessary fears at this time of her life so agrees to it, when he needs to get up early he will sleep in the spare room. 

It does seem to be more likely to be the men who don't want the baby in their room, just from speaking to my friends, they want to have sex...but if you put the baby in their cot until the first waking, that means you have the first part of the night alone. 

It honestly feels completely right to do this, and I just cant imagine feeling CIO would feel right and im a believer in instinct. I think you have to do whatever gets you the results you need to function the best you can, because happy mummy is the 1st step to happy baby, if you need to do CIO I will fully support you, but if you can, co sleeping is the baby friendly option. 

If you can't, you sleeping is the next priority so whatever gets you that will benefit her. Also, when i saw my friend's baby after the CIO worked the 1st night, he was like a different baby as he was actually getting the sleep he needed...unfortunately that didnt last, but it showed me that babies need sleep as much as their mummies and that will improve her as well as you


----------



## NatoPMT

Ive copied and pasted the article I linked below - it really is interesting. 

_
Infants and young children in our culture regularly protest going to bed. They make all sorts of excuses. They say they are not tired, when in fact they obviously are tired. They say they are hungry, or thirsty, or need to hear a story (and then one more story)&#8211;anything to stall. They talk about being afraid of the dark, or afraid of monsters in the closet or under the bad. Little babies without language, who can't yet describe their fears or try to negotiate, just scream.
Why all this protest? Many years ago, the famous behavioral psychologist John B. Watson argued, essentially, that such behavior is pathological and derives from parents' overindulgence and spoiling of children.[1] Remnants of that view still persist in books on baby care, where the typical advice is that parents must be firm about bedtime and not give in. This, the experts say, is a battle of wills, and you, as parent, must win it to avoid spoiling your child. 

But clearly something is missing in this explanation from the experts. Why do infants and young children choose to challenge their parents' will on this particular issue? They don't protest against toys, or sunlight, or hugs (well, usually not). Why do they protest going to bed, when sleep is clearly good for them and they need it?

The answer begins to emerge as soon as we leave the Western world and look at children elsewhere. Bedtime protest is unique to Western and Westernized cultures. In all other cultures, infants and young children sleep in the same room and usually in the same bed with one or more adult caregivers, and bedtime protest is non-existent.[2]. What infants and young children protest, apparently, is not going to bed per se, but going to bed alone, in the dark, at night. When people in non-Western cultures hear about the Western practice of putting young children to bed in separate rooms from themselves, often without even an older sibling to sleep with, they are shocked. "The poor little kids!" they say. "How could their parents be so cruel?" Those who are most shocked are people in hunter-gatherer societies, for they know very well why young children protest against being left alone in the dark.[3]

Until a mere 10,000 years ago we were all hunter-gatherers. We all lived in a world where any young child, alone, in the dark, would have been a tasty snack for nighttime predators. The monsters under the bed or in the closet were real ones, prowling in the jungle or savannah, sniffing around, not far from the band's encampment. A grass hut was not protection, but the close proximity of an adult, preferably many adults, was protection. In the history of our species, infants and young children who grew frightened and cried out to elicit adult attention when left alone at night were more likely to survive to pass on their genes to future generations than were children who placidly accepted their fate. In a hunter-gatherer culture only a crazy person or an extremely negligent person would leave a small child alone at night, and at the slightest protest from the child, some adult would come to the rescue.

When your child screams at being put to bed alone at night, your child is not trying to test your will! Your child is screaming, truly, for dear life. Your child is screaming because we are all genetically hunter-gatherers, and your child's genes contain the information that to lie alone in the dark is suicide.

This is an example of the concept of evolutionary mismatch. We have here a mismatch between the environment of our evolutionary ancestors, in which our genetic being was shaped, and the environment in which we live today. In the environment of our evolutionary ancestors, a child alone at night was in serious danger of being eaten. Today, a child alone at night is not in serious danger of being eaten. In the environment of our evolutionary ancestors, no sane parent&#8211;or grandparent, or uncle, or aunt, or other adult band member&#8211;would ever let a small child sleep alone. If a child were inadvertently left too far from an adult in the dark at night, the child's cry would be immediately heeded. Today, without the realistic dangers, the child's fear seems irrational, so people tend to assume that it is irrational and that the child must learn to overcome it. Or, if they read the "experts," they learn that the child is just testing their will and acting "spoiled". And so, people battle their child rather than listen to the child and to their own gut instincts that tell them that any crying baby needs to be picked up, held close, and cared for, not left alone to "get over it."

What do we do about evolutionary mismatch? In this case, two alternatives appear. We can do what the "experts" advise and engage in a prolonged battle of wills, or we can do what our genes advise and figure out some not too inconvenient way to let our children sleep close to us. When my own son was small, long ago when I was a graduate student, the choice was easy. We lived in a one-room apartment, so there was no way to put him to bed separate from us. In some ways life is easier when you are poor than when you can afford an apartment or house with more than one room.

-----

What do you do, or did you do, about your children's bedtime? Was it a problem? How did you resolve it? I'm especially interested in the experiences of people who have made the choice&#8211;contrary to most pediatricians' advice--to allow their children to sleep with them. How did you make that work?

As always, I prefer if you post your comments and questions here rather than send them to me by private email. By putting them here, you share with other readers, not just with me. I read all comments and try to respond to all serious questions. Of course, if you have something to say that applies only to you and me, then send me an email._

I looked up the behaviourist mentioned, who advocated the battle of wills that CIO becomes and who forms the basis of many current theories of sleep control. Because we need to go to work and don't live with extended family to help look after babies, its often easier for his beliefs to be incorporated into our lives, however as the article above suggests, is it more of an inconvenience to have your child in your room than to effectively argue with them over something that they cant control and is embedded in our DNA

John B Watson's beliefs: 

_ he warns against the inevitable dangers of a mother providing too much love and affection. Watson explains that love, along with everything else as the behaviorist saw the world, is conditioned. Watson supports his warnings by mentioning invalidism, saying that society does not overly comfort children as they become young adults in the real world, so parents should not set up these unrealistic expectations. Writer Suzanne Houk, Psychological Care of Infant and Child: A Reflection of its Author and his Times, critiques Watson&#8217;s views, analyzing his hope for a businesslike and casual relationship between a mother and her child.[12] Watson also warned to avoid letting the infant sit on a parents&#8217; lap.[14]_


----------



## VGibs

I tried a different version of CIO with both my kids. I sat in the room with them while they cried. I didn't talk to them but I stroked their face and rubbed their back until they fell asleep. With Aurora it lasted 1 week, and with MeMe it took me 3 days. They have both slept through the night ever since. MeMe normally has a bottle of water with her in bed and the only time she may wake up is if she needs a drink and the bottle is empty. Sometimes when she isn't feeling well her daddy will take her out and sleep with her, which drives me nuts because then I am the one who has to deal with the tantrums when I try and sleep her alone.


----------



## pregoinnorge

We went back and forth with the thought of CIO. We tried it half heartedly a few times but I just can't let her cry for more than 5 min max, and that's only if she's just whining. If she is full-on crying or screaming I have to comfort her. 

What I have noticed though is that things are always changing...a few good nights, even weeks and then a couple "bad" nights where she wakes up a few times. We never get too comfortable because we know an illness or tooth or travel will just mess everything up anyway. And at the same time because we know she is capable of sleeping long stretches that she will do that again too. She almost always wants milk when she wakes up and because she's so tiny I just can't deny her:) maybe we're doing it all wrong but it's a situation we can handle and still manage to function at work. If the situation is not working for you, then by all means experiment:) hugs!


----------



## NatoPMT

pregoinnorge said:


> We went back and forth with the thought of CIO. We tried it half heartedly a few times but I just can't let her cry for more than 5 min max, and that's only if she's just whining. If she is full-on crying or screaming I have to comfort her.
> 
> What I have noticed though is that things are always changing...a few good nights, even weeks and then a couple "bad" nights where she wakes up a few times. We never get too comfortable because we know an illness or tooth or travel will just mess everything up anyway. And at the same time because we know she is capable of sleeping long stretches that she will do that again too. She almost always wants milk when she wakes up and because she's so tiny I just can't deny her:) *maybe we're doing it all wrong but it's a situation we can handle and still manage to function at work*. If the situation is not working for you, then by all means experiment:) hugs!

Eloise has relapses when teething or poorly too

I don't think you're doing it wrong, if you can manage it and its what you're comfortable with then its right for you and your family, which is what everyone has to find for themselves.


----------



## vickyd

hero is just like Eloise in the sleep issue. If shes in my bed then 99% of the time she will sleep 10 hours non-stop, if she wakes in her room alone she will not self settle and in the rare chance she does she will repeat the whole thing 3 hours down the line. Honestly, i love co-sleeping and have practiced it from day one. i also over cuddle hero when she falls or hits her head or has teething blues. Honestly though i think this has done wonders for her confidence. Everytime we are at some toddler group im amazed with how much more outgoing and fearless she is compared to the others. So I dont buy the attachment parenting causing independence problems. The only problem is my back and the fact that my bed room doesnt fit a larger bed haha!!! At the end of the day, me and Alex get our alone time from 9.30 pm till about 3 am when she comes into our room. Its not like im gonna wake up at 4 am wanting sex hahah!!!!


----------



## vickyd

Oh and not to brag or anything but everone comments on what a happy toddler hero is. For a full time working mom (and then some) this is music to my ears! I must be doing something right no?


----------



## NatoPMT

That's what I think too Vic. Theres a woman in Highbury Fields who always says 'Ooo its the happy baby" whenever i see her - I am doing something right defo - or whats right for Eloise anyway. She defo isn't outgoing or fearless but she is happy and slightly nutty. 

I can see there's a place for CIO if you are just not getting any sleep at all (although i think co sleeping helps the no sleep at all thing) or if you have more than one, i actually don't know how people manage more than one. My sister had a 2 year old and twin babies. I think i would just combust if I had to cope with that many of them and was completely outnumbered. Its no wonder younger siblings are more likely to grow up with emotional stuff statistically, the older ones have the quality time before theres 2 of them


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hearty, I've never really used the CIO. That's not to say that I wouldn't try it though, if I had a child with serious sleep issues. Tbh, we've been very lucky with Charlotte's sleeping. She has slept through the night from a young age. She just did it herself really. The odd night when she does wake up, I go in and try and cuddle her back to sleep, then when I transfer her back to her cot, I keep my hand placed on her chest till she settles again. She comes into the bed with us as a last resort, because I don't want to make a habit of it, and I also don't tend to sleep well with her in the bed with us, as I worry about rolling on her or the cover going over her face (even at 13 mnths old) :haha: I think you've just got to do what feels right for you.

What I still do which is probably naughty, is to still give her her a bottle feed at about 10.30am. I keep trying over and over again to drop it, but every time I do, she wakes up at 2/3ish for it. I think it's to do with her not eating as much as she should through the day, but she's a terrible eater.

Fab that Hero is such a happy toldder Vicky. Sounds like you're defo doing something right!

Nato, hope you catch the egg this month! :thumbup:

Afm, I had a scary night on Friday. Heard Charlotte whimpering and went in and she had laboured breathing and was trembling. She was also absolutely boiling. Went on like this for a while, until we decided to take her to A and E at about 3.30am to get her checked out. She was sick all over me as we got ready. Turns out she has something called broncholitis, which is a viral infection that should clear up on its own, but makes it difficult to breathe. The exact same thing happened last night. I did bring her in the bed with us then, as I was frightened and wanted to keep an eye on her. She's been fine through the day, just seems to be the night time when she struggles to breathe. I really hope it doesn't happen again tonight, I don't think my nerves could take it!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato, I forgot to say I don't really refrain from drinking in the 2ww anymore. Since it took a year to get a BFP with Charlotte, I gave up trying to be good. When I finally got preggers, I had got extremely drunk on my cruise as I thought I was out that month with bleeding. I don't see how a few drinkies would hurt that early on.


----------



## LucyJ

Benjamin started sleeping through at 9 months he did it himself we didnt have to use cc/cio were we did have problems was getting him down he wasnt going down till 9pm sometimes later and it was always a fight so I did use a sleep technique Id put him down leave him a few mins when he was crying then would go and see him I wouldnt pick him up but lie him back down tell him it was time to sleep sing twinkle twinkle little star say goodnight and leave him if he'd cry Id leave him 5 mins and repeat the first night it took an hr the second night it took 40 mins the 3rd night he went down no problems. He nows (well in theory goes down at 8/8:15). We also cosleep if he wakes in the night I leave him for a few mins to see if he'll settle unless his cry sounds very distress if he doesnt self settle after a few mins he comes in with us which isnt ideal but only because hes such a wriggler even when hes fast asleep he moves around so much. At the moment hes got a cold so has been waking every night and coming in with us. Im pretty confident when hes better he'll go back to sleeping through.

I had a lot of people tell me how I was creating a rod for mine own back as I let him sleep with me nap on me etc. I was told that by letting him sleep with us/on me (as he use to when he was tiny) I would create a clingy baby who was dependent on me wouldnt go to other people which is the exact opposite I have a very confident happy little boy who doesnt cling to me I sometimes think he doesnt notice when I go, this afternoon being a perfect example we had a big family meal he was happy playing with his cousins chatting with his uncle/auntie seeing his grammy and grandad. He came to me as much as his daddy he'll come and have a hug then off he goes. I wasnt feeling to great so went and had a lie down in my parents room we ate at the hotel they were staying at and he was fine in fact he used steve walking me to the lift to escape everyone thought he was with us he was found in the kitchen by one of the waitresses :dohh:

I generally believe there are times that he wakes during the night that he just needs the reassurance and comfort of being with his daddy and mummy. When he's ill or teething it effects his sleep the other thing that has an impact on how he sleeps is if he hasnt eaten enough we have been know to give him food at 9pm as he wont settle and once hes had something to munch on he'll sleep through if hes off his food I know he wont sleep well. The temperature effects him to if it suddenly drops over night which it has done recently (its been freezing) it wakes him.

Sometimes I worry that he sleeps with us to much and worry that its becoming a habit as I know he can sleep through and self settle (so when he doesnt theres something wrong I think). With number 2 on the way it I worry what we will do as our bed isnt big enough for us, him a baby and not forgetting mickey mouse for a small cuddly toy he takes up a lot of room!!

I think you know your little one best and you have to do what feels right for you both.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato my excema isnt as bad as it was with Benjamin and has been much better untill I got this cold then it flared up badly. The worst thing is my face as its so dry and flaky And sore it feels like Im being constantly stabbed my millons of tiny needles plus it feels like its burning, cant seem to get any moisture into my normal creams makeit burn so using the emolient from the dr. Thinking of trying to do a patch test with olive oil see if that helps. I ate better yesterday but have struggled today trying to eat little and often my diets not very healthy at the moment but to be honest Im just trying to geting anything in me.

I did drink in the tww I think like hearty said its ok but for me I wouldnt take the risk. I stop drinking all together when we were trying and made the decision after suffering my 2nd loss not to start again I was worried that I might start using it as a way to numb the pain figured it would be easy to just drink so apart from the odd glass of wine here and there I didnt drink. I didnt drink when I was bf either and now Id be a very cheap date a glass or two and Id probably being in corner asleep :haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

LucyJ said:


> I had a lot of people tell me how I was creating a rod for mine own back as I let him sleep with me nap on me etc. I was told that by letting him sleep with us/on me (as he use to when he was tiny) I would create a clingy baby who was dependent on me wouldnt go to other people which is the exact opposite I have a very confident happy little boy who doesnt cling to me I sometimes think he doesnt notice when I go
> .........
> 
> Sometimes I worry that he sleeps with us to much and worry that its becoming a habit as I know he can sleep through and self settle (so when he doesnt theres something wrong I think). With number 2 on the way it I worry what we will do as our bed isnt big enough for us, him a baby and not forgetting mickey mouse for a small cuddly toy he takes up a lot of room!!

Don't believe the anti-hype Luce (although it sounds like you dont and that Ben has proved it wrong anyway!). The whole point of attachment parenting is to help your baby feel secure enough (to do exactly what Benjamin does) when they are ready. So sleeping on you doesn't make a habit, the theory is that it creates a baby who is happy to try what they want to when they want to, and eventually grow up feeling secure to detach when they are ready. If he self settles before getting upset then fantastic, if he starts to whimper and you 'give in' (translation: do what you feel is right) then thats what he needed there and then and you have met his needs. 

Of course it is only theory, but I'm sure Mickey Mouse feels very secure too

I think for me, I grew up feeling so insecure, I was frightened all the time, I lived in the scariest house EVER (it had inverted crosses in stained glass windows, there was straw crosses nailed to every internal door when we moved in, Blair Witch Stylee) and my mum didnt give a hoot and constantly threatened to send me to the children's home and the dogs to the glue factory. I just don't want Eloise to ever feel any fraction of how I felt. 



LucyJ said:


> Nato my excema isnt as bad as it was with Benjamin and has been much better untill I got this cold then it flared up badly. The worst thing is my face as its so dry and flaky And sore it feels like Im being constantly stabbed my millons of tiny needles plus it feels like its burning, cant seem to get any moisture into my normal creams makeit burn so using the emolient from the dr. Thinking of trying to do a patch test with olive oil see if that helps. I ate better yesterday but have struggled today trying to eat little and often my diets not very healthy at the moment but to be honest Im just trying to geting anything in me.
> 
> I did drink in the tww I think like hearty said its ok but for me I wouldnt take the risk. I stop drinking all together when we were trying and made the decision after suffering my 2nd loss not to start again I was worried that I might start using it as a way to numb the pain figured it would be easy to just drink so apart from the odd glass of wine here and there I didnt drink. I didnt drink when I was bf either and now Id be a very cheap date a glass or two and Id probably being in corner asleep :haha:

ouch, that sounds massively crappy. I really hope when the cold goes the eczema will calm too. 

I don't normally drink at all. Not even a glass of wine on a Friday night with a meal. Its just I have this reunion and I will be seeing people I haven't seen for 21 years so I will be nervous _and_ they are all going on an all day bender. I wont be doing that obvs, but I think i will have a couple in the evening, even half a drink is enough to get me tiddly


----------



## heart tree

Thank you all so much for your replies! Very helpful. I definitely don't have an issue with co-sleeping. She always goes down very easily between 7 - 8pm. But lately she's been waking up around 10pm. Tim tried to settle her the other night so I could sleep, but she wouldn't have it. She ended up in bed with me and Tim slept on the couch. She slept for 5 hours straight until she was ready to nurse. I will let her cry a little, but I have a difficult time with it. I can tell when she is crying but still sleeping and when she really needs something. I won't ignore her cries when she really needs something. I've realized that I think she still needs to nurse. At 10pm she definitely doesn't. But after that, I feed her. Last night she cried at 10pm, but then settled herself quickly before I went to her. Then she was up at 12:45am and I nursed her and put her back down. Then she was up at 4:15am to nurse again. Then up at 7am for the morning. It's hard, but I can deal with that schedule. Our bed is generally too small for all 3 of us. I don't get sleep when we are all in bed together. If she cried after I nursed her, I would bring her into bed with me. But she always goes right back to sleep after I nurse her and never cries. That tells me that the reason she is waking is because she is hungry. I read that they outgrow that around 9 months. She's 8 months today, but her adjusted age isn't quite 7 months. 

I'm not sure CIO is for us. Just wondering how other people were coping. 

Gibs, Tim's cousin hired a sleep consultant for $500. That consultant told them to do exactly what you did. She said that the baby can be mad, but not scared. So she had the parents sit in the room while the baby cried. You just saved yourself $500!

I don't think there is such a thing as spoiling a baby. I get tired sometimes by giving her so much of me. I carry her everywhere and talk to her all the time. But at the same time, I love that she looks to me for comfort.

Nato, thanks for the article. I'm off to make myself some lunch and sit down and read it while she naps. And for the record, I'm all in favor of you having a little wine!


----------



## NatoPMT

I remember saying to John once when he got home that i had effectively just been talking to myself all day. It's emotionally quite hard work to do that, let alone without sleep. I have a king sized bed which makes all the difference if you have room and John puts a bolster between him and Eloise to stop her headbutting him in the middle of the night. Sometimes I open my eyes and Eloise's face is right in front of mine, smiling at me. I defo get something from it too. 

Can you get a bednest? an extra bit of cot that slots onto the side of the bed so she has her bit of space..not sure if this is the best but its NCT so prob pretty good

https://www.nctshop.co.uk/NCT-Bednest-Bedside-Crib/productinfo/4364/

I know a few people who have hired sleep consultants, they must all operate under different theories as one parent I know who did that is very much a believer attached parenting but her son was ill. The other was just desperate and tried everything she could.

Sorry I cant offer any more on the specifics of your night...I didnt bf and Eloise just fell into her routine, I did nothing to train her. Literally nothing. She just slept through but was early doing it as she was bottle fed. 

Thats the other option, not sure if you have introduced any formula but it might help, although I know if I could have bf then i wouldn't have wanted to introduce formula, but I don't know what its like to still not be sleeping at 8 months old. Then again, it might not help and you might regret it.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I say have a couple glasses of wine it wont do any harm hope you have a great time at your reunion.

I agree with you. I remember a HV telling me all that (others has mentioned it too) she made me feel really bad about the decisions I was making for Benjamin it didnt last long as I soon realised he was my baby and I was going to do what I felt was right. I also felt that as he was a little early he needed that extra time and security of being with me (whether thats right or not I dont know but I have a gorgoeus little boy who will chat away to anyone and I always get comments about what a happy soul he is I like to think thats down to me as a mum and steve as a dad). 

Hearty reading that about Delilah nursing has triggered a thought in my head and Benjamin sleeping through at 9 months coinsided with him dropping his feeds, at 8 months he was still feeding once or twice through the night and several times during the day then all of a sudden he naturally starting dropping them so by 9 and half months he was on just a morning and evening feed. He also starting eating more solild food during the day.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hearty, I should add that from about 3 weeks old, I started giving Charlotte a bottle of formula on a night as I was struggling so much with BF and pain. I think it certainly helped fill her up and keep her going through the night, but like Nato said, you may not want to introduce formula.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar Hero had broncholitis, didnt have the laboured breathing but just a massive cough at night and a recurrant fever. At first they said it would run its course but after a month of relapses they did an x-ray and saw some fluid so they gave us a course of antibiotics. Thankfully its been 3 weeks since and no cough.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, we had a "bednest." It's called a co-sleeper here. She slept in it until she was almost 7 months. We just transitioned her into her own room and her crib. She was getting really restless in it. I think it was getting too small for her. I wish we had a king size. Ours is a queen and Tim isn't small. I would definitely do more co-sleeping if we had a bigger bed.

Yes, we've given her formula. We used to give her a bottle before bed but now we're giving her solids and I nurse her. The formula never seemed to get her to sleep through. Though maybe I'll try again. The only thing is that if we give her a bottle, then I have to pump in order to keep up my supply and I hate pumping. I'll try it tonight though.

Lucy, that's encouraging to hear about Ben. I think Delilah is still hungry at night. She's so petite and I think she's trying to catch up. At 8 months, she's only 15 lbs. She has tripled her weight since birth, but she's small. I can't fault her for being hungry and I want to make sure she gets what she needs. Thanks for the encouragement.

Sugar, I hope Charlotte feels better. Is she on antibiotics?

Girls, when you introduced solids, how often did you give them and when? The way I'm doing it now is 3 times a day spaced in between breastfeeding. I feel like I'm constantly feeding her! How did you all do it?


----------



## msarkozi

Sorry girls, it was just after 9:30pm when I got home Friday night, and then I have been busy since. Kash had a birthday party to go to yesterday, and then his birthday party today. 

SO! the baby was pretty much folded in half, and legs tucked under and crossed. The tech said at one point that she thought it might be a boy, but she didn't know if that was the umbilical cord or not. She wasn't very friendly. We are team yellow leaning to blue I guess you could say, and we will find out for sure on March 28th when I go for a 3d scan (and baby sure better be playing nice then!!). This is torture to have to wait another month! 

Kash's party was great today. It was a construction themed party, and his cake was amazing (I had one made). I had the kids make their own pizzas for lunch and they LOVED it! The parents all thought it was an awesome idea as well and it's not something they have thought of doing, but would now for sure. Kash got spoiled of course from his friends. He definitely did not get his unwrapping abilities from me; he would rip off a little piece and then hand it to me, instead of just tossing it lol! He is a little slow to unwrap, but he thanked his friend after each present he unwrapped. He was SO happy when he seen the buzz lightyear we got him. We also bought him a tank and goldfish for his birthday. He was a happy boy. 

I am leaving him for the first time in 2 years tomorrow, and I am very unsure about it. I feel happy to have some time on my own and go see movies and what not, but I am very sad that I can't wake him in the morning, or tuck him into bed at night.....I could just cry. 

Hearty, I think I just fed solids once a day in the beginning. Then once I knew the food was ok and no allergies, then I added in a couple meals, and then later changed it to 3. And I would give cereal before bed. 

It wasn't until about 8 months when Kash started sleeping through the night, and then around 10 months he started waking again, and then he eventually went back to sleeping again. It seems to go through periods where it happens, but when it does, I generally know that something is up - teething, sick, etc.

I did CIO with Kash, but it took 2 days I believe and he barely cried. I try not to co-sleep much at all, because then I find he wakes in the middle of the night wanting to be in our bed. It's just not a habit I want to get into with him (especially since one of my friends has done it a lot, and her daughter is 3 and still has sleep issues that she can't break her of). Everyone has their own preference though, but it's not for me.


----------



## LucyJ

Really quick one as Im tearing round the house like a crazy women doing last min packing as Benjamin and I are going home with my parents today for a week steves coming to get us at the weekend. We've got our scan today at 8:15am little nervous if Im honest but praying all will be ok having cramps last night didnt help :dohh:

Mel glad Kash had a good birthday sorry baby to play nice hopfully march you'll get a definite answer.

Amanda havent got time to respond to you about solids but will later.

V waned to wish you good luck for your scan today will be thinking of you.

:hi: to everyone hope you have a good day.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty when we introduced solids we started off with rice cereal once a day for a week, then we added apple and pear puree and after 10 days we added a proper lunch of chicken or beef with vegetables. She would only eat a few spoon fulls though, so she was getting a bottle almost like before. She started dropping botttles 3 weeks after the weaning started. She was still drinking too much milk, and after our paed voiced his concerns over her weight (80th centile) we were giving her water instead of milk. It was really tiring and yes it felt like we were feeding her all the time lol!!

Luce good lucj with the scan!!!

Mel the first time i left Hero was when she was 5 months old and i went to China on buisness. It was hard and I cried a few nights, but at the same time it felt good to be on my own again. I have left her anothe 3 times since for buisness trips and once to go to UK for a wedding. It gets easier each time.


----------



## Sparkly

Good luck to Lucy and Ginny for your scans today :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Thanks...I'm more nervous about having to have a full bladder and not peeing my pants LOL


----------



## NatoPMT

Cant wait to hear scanning news! Good luck both

Mel: Hope Kash had a lovely birthday. Boo at lack of winkie / fufu news



heart tree said:


> Yes, we've given her formula. We used to give her a bottle before bed but now we're giving her solids and I nurse her. The formula never seemed to get her to sleep through. Though maybe I'll try again. The only thing is that if we give her a bottle, then I have to pump in order to keep up my supply and I hate pumping. I'll try it tonight though.
> 
> Lucy, that's encouraging to hear about Ben. I think Delilah is still hungry at night. She's so petite and I think she's trying to catch up. At 8 months, she's only 15 lbs. She has tripled her weight since birth, but she's small. I can't fault her for being hungry and I want to make sure she gets what she needs. Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> Sugar, I hope Charlotte feels better. Is she on antibiotics?
> 
> Girls, when you introduced solids, how often did you give them and when? The way I'm doing it now is 3 times a day spaced in between breastfeeding. I feel like I'm constantly feeding her! How did you all do it?

Come to think of it, I think I remember reading that solids dont make a difference to sleeping through, but its the baby's weight that matters...although that cant be strictly true as the 1st time eloise slept through she was 5 weeks old. I think there must be some truth in it albeit with a margin of error and a margin for personality etc. If she's little then that might be why and all the sleep training in the world wont necessarily help until she's bigger. That said, introducing solids does make them put weight on so that might be why solids are usually linked to sleeping through

I gave solids 3 times a day directly after milk - like Vic is was only a spoon or two at a time to start with. Milk is supposed to be the primary source of nutrition until 1 year old so up till 1 year they are just practising eating (sorry if you know all this) and if you space it out between milk, it might reduce her appetite for milk. 

I gave fruit and vegetables 1st, i tried baby cereals but i just didnt know what to do with them. I gave weezie mashed bananas, pureed prunes, mashed avocado, mashed raspberries, stewed apples, mashed cooked carrots, anything soft i could squidge up basically. Making me nostalgic. 

Had a lovely morning with my weasel until i noticed the fucking squirrels had dug up my crocuses and eaten the bulbs. Squirrels are on my shit list.


----------



## VGibs

I have SIX squirrels living in my porch eaves. They drive me insane and throw walnut shells at me when I leave the house. I have it out for those buggers.


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I love that your baby is the same age as mine! I'm struggling with the exact same issues - which proves to me that they aren't really abnormal issues, just crap that mom's have to deal with!!

We did CIO with Maddy and it worked like a charm. She was 8 months old, cried alot the first night then settled into a nice routine after that. She's been a great sleeper ever since. 

Bryce on the other hand is the opposite. We tried CIO a few weeks ago, he slept the first night and his gotten worse every night since! Last night he was up at 10:00, 12:00, 2:00, 4:00, 5:30 and for good at 6:30. I tried letting him cry at 10:00 and he kept falling asleep then waking again, which made me think he really was hungry as he could put himself to sleep, but obviously was uncomfortable. I feed him and he went back down for another hour. The rest of the night, I just gave up and fed him each time he woke.

I really think he needs food too. He's above the 100th percentile for height but only in the 30th percentile for weight. For a boy his height, I think he really should weigh more and is waking because he's so hungry. Sometimes I know he's waking just to be cuddled, but most of the time he does feed for a good 10 minutes at least.

As for solids, I'm feeding him about twice a day. He has cereal and pureed fruit in the morning and around super time I've been giving him more cereal, some veggies and just this week I've started him on little peices of bread and rice husks as he's really interested in feeding himself.

I give him one bottle of formula in the evening, a few weeks ago it seemed to keep him happy till midnight or so...but the last few nights he's waking at around 10 pm.

Co-sleeping is not for me. I barely slept a wink the entire time my kids were in the crib at the end of my bed. I tend to wake at every movement and spend the whole time worrying over every sound. If I was a better sleeper myself and less panicky, I'd love the idea of sharing my bed with my kids.

So I really have no advice, just sharing the pain with you!


----------



## Round2

BTW - Good luck with scans today girls. Can't wait to hear all the happy news!


----------



## LucyJ

Great news from my scan baby is doing really well measuring 11 weeks and 2 days which is bang on. We have a real little wiggler baby was moving loads even doing somersaults, so relieved that all is okay and baby is doing well.

Benjamin came in with us and loved it he was as good as gold when he saw the screen he said buba.

My 12 week scan is on the 7th March.


----------



## Round2

Yayyyyyyy!! Great news Lucy.

Oh boy, you're gonna have your hands full soon!! Get some rest now....


----------



## vickyd

Great news Luce!!!


----------



## VGibs

1 baby, 1 heartbeat, measuring spot on for 7w 3d


----------



## VGibs

Phew, good news Lucy! I wasn't allowed anyone in with me so it would be sweet to have Ben in with you.


----------



## LucyJ

Great news V so happy with you :happydance: It was lovely I had Steve with me as well dont think I could get through scans without my boys.


----------



## Sparkly

That's amazing news from you 2 ladies :yipee: :wohoo: I'm so happy for you both xxx


----------



## msarkozi

yah!! great news girls on your scans :hugs:

I cried this morning :( I got to daycare, and Kash knew something was up and wouldn't stop cuddling me at all. I got him over to play, but he wouldn't leave me, and would keep putting his face by mine and hugging me. I had some tears at that point. But when I was leaving, he came running after me crying mom! I turned to see it and it broke my heart and I started crying and had to leave. I can't wait to hold him again on Wednesday!


----------



## vickyd

Great news V!!

Mel Hero never cries when i go haha!!! I guess she got used to it as a baby seeing as i went back to work when she was 3 months.

Sugar saw your facebook update, how is she doing now?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Congrats Lucy and vgibs!! Great news:)

Sorry Mel- it's heartbreaking isn't it? If its any help he probably got over it pretty fast. When I first dropped off E at daycare she didn't seem to care whether or not I left but now it's hit or miss. Usually they can distract her while I sneak away. Sometimes though she runs to the big window facing the parking lot and she looks so sad as I walk/drive away. It can still make me tear up some days...


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- so cute you have a little weirdo too! Their personalities are definitely in full bloom now. Penny is a huge fan of music too and will automatically start busting out her sweet moves which usually include waiving her hands, stomping her feet and a little booty shaking gangster style of course:haha:. 

Good luck with this cycle! I wouldnt worry about having a few tasty beverages at your reunion. At that stage it wont hurt. Amanda is right. The baby will be getting nourishment from the yolk sac at this stage I believe. Opening a child center sounds like an awesome idea. You can take Eloise with your to work!

Amanda- No sleep is tough. I think Ive already told you when Penny did officially start sleeping through the night (10 months) and it did involve a little CIO but it worked in about 2 days and she has been STTN ever since. We havent had to do CIO except for that 2 day period and it wasnt bad at all. Before that moving her into her own room worked wonders. She still woke in the middle of the night but only once or twice. Now, if she does have the odd bad night she comes into our bed for extra cuddles and sleeps with us until morning. 

Nato is right, CIO isnt for everyone. You know your baby so do what you are comfortable with. We know our babys different cries and are led by that. When we started cio we did 5 min increments and increased to what we were comfortable with. I would go into her room to soothe her by stoking her back or just hold her close to me and then lay her back down. Penny is awesome at self soothing now and seems to enjoy bedtime and nap time. After her routine we sing a bed time song and give kisses and cuddles. She rubs her little eyes and literally jumps out of my arms into her crib, pulls up her blankie, rolls over and falls asleep within a minute. It makes life so much easier. Penny sleeps so much better alone. If she sleeps with us she wakes a few times a night to stick her little fingers in our nose, pull hair, jump on the bed and usually ends up sitting on Tims head:dohh:. 

I do still love when on the rare occasion she falls asleep on me:cloud9:. I also dont think you can spoil a baby. Penny gets praised everyday and told she is loved. We smother her in kisses and applaud her for all her accomplishments big or small. 

When we started solids we introduced breakfast first and then the next week solids at dinner time. Now we try to do 3 small meals a day with 2 snacks. Sometimes she is a great eater and others she protests and wants only yogurt or applesauce. We didnt start feeding her meat until she was a year old. For the most part I made all of her food and had fun experimenting with the different flavors. It got much easier when she could just eat what we eat. Penny wasnt a huge fan of solids so we went to soft finger foods within the 1st month. 

Sugar- that would terrify me as well! Im glad she is ok and it will clear up on its own. When Penny is ill I usually bring her to bed with us too.

Lucy- Yay for a great scan:happydance:. It is so awesome Ben gets to share the exciting scan days with you. I get eczema too but not as bad as before I had Penny. Colorado is so dry and I usually have a flare up during the winter months. It is no fun the itching drives you insane:wacko:. Dont worry too much about not having the healthiest diet right now. Plenty of women are plagued with MS in early pregnancy. With Penny I could only keep down oranges definitely does not seem enough to sustain a pregnant person but I made it through.:thumbup: 

Mel- Sorry baby didnt want to show off the goods. Waiting a whole month does sound like torture especially if you are impatient like I am. It sounds like Kash had a wonderful party. I wanted to do something like the pizza idea for Penny but she was still too little... maybe next birthday:thumbup: Do we get to see pictures? Im glad you had a happy little birthday boy.

Awww I hope your time away goes fast! He is such a sweet little guy.

Round- Maddy and Bryce definitely prove that all babies are different. What worked for one didnt for the other. I hope you guys find what works for him soon. You are super mom with raising 2! How is Maddy doing these days? Is everyone feeling better? 

Gibs- wonderful news!!!:happydance: Now you can breath a little easier.

I'm loving all of these positive scan update:D I also enjoyed reading everyone's different parenting style. I guess all it comes down to is that we have happy and healthy toddlers/babies:thumbup:

AFM- Just got back from a whirl wind trip to New Mexico. We almost didnt make it home due to the bad weather and a few times thought we would have to spend the night in our car during the blizzard. Every highway or interstate we tried to take was closed so we did a lot of back tracking. Some how we made it home on back roads:wacko: Penny was at least safely snuggled in with her grandma and grandpa.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks girls. I am sure he got over it really quickly too, and it's just me hurting still :( I think it scares me that what if something happens to me, then that's the last time I would see him.......I just need to focus that I will be home really soon and picking him up from daycare on Wednesday and we will have tons of snuggles together! 

I do have some birthday pictures, but I completely forgot to post them on fb last night (ooops!). I am not sure if I have you on there or not, but it's [email protected] that I use for facebook and it's Melissa Sarkozi. I will make sure I get them added Wednesday night after his bedtime.


----------



## heart tree

Such wonderful news for Lucy and Virginia!!! I'm so happy for you both!

Sugar, I haven't looked on FB. Is Charlotte ok?

Round, Delilah and Bryce must be in cahoots with each other. Last night we gave her a big bottle of formula before bed. She slept from 7-11. Then screamed at 11. I thought she was hungry, so I fed her and put her back down. Then she was back up at 12:30. Tim settled her. Then back up at 1:30! I fed her and changed her diaper. It was very full. We usually don't change her unless she has a poop, but now I wonder if she was uncomfortable. She slept until 6am after that, nursed and then back up at 8am. It wasn't her best night, but at least I got sleep on the back end of the night.

She used to sleep through. I don't know if it is a weight thing. She's been constipated from solids, so it could be that. She's most likely teething too. I just don't know. 

I tried doing solids right after milk and she wasn't interested. I think she was full. So far she's had pears, apples, bananas, sweet potato, peas, rice cereal, avocado, oatmeal and prunes. I'm making all of her food. She really loves solids, but I also know she should still get most of her meals from milk. Sometimes I still worry that my supply isn't enough. She's gaining weight though. She's so active that I think she burns a lot of calories in the day. 

Oh well, I'll survive. I know things change quickly.

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Mel, I would be so sad to see that too. It's only a matter of time before I have to go through that too. It's going to be amazing to hug him again! I can't believe he's 2 already!!! :shock:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo great news all around, soooo happy for you girls.xx


----------



## Allie84

Congratulations Lucy and Gibs!!! I'm so very happy and excited for you both. :) 

I'm sorry to those of you who hare having sleep and feeding issues. I guess we've been very lucky with Alistair. I'm out of advice! Do you have very set bedtime routings so Delilah and Bryce know it's bedtime? Alistair likes his bedtime routine and it helps him realize it's bedtime. He now says 'nigh nigh' and will start walking to his room when it's time! Do you do infant massage? We did infant massage with Johnson's lavender bedtime baby lotion and bath and I don't know if it helped or not but the sent is very calming. The noise machine we use is very loud and it's of the ocean waves. He's been hearing it since day one. Are they in warm jammies? Alistair sleeps better in warm pajamas. 

I'm jealous of those of who whose babies still sleep on you or with you. Unless he's sick, Alistair just jumps on the bed.

Someone at door, gotta run


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy and Vgibs what fab news about your scans. Very pleased for you. Gibs, get that ticker up now! :haha:

Mel, sorry baba didn't cooperate. Hope he/she gives you a good look in a month. That's tough having to leave Kash for the first time. I've not left Charlotte overnight either, but she did cry when I dropped her off at nursery the other week, which was heart wrenching. Hope it goes fast for you. I'm sure he settled quickly.

Hearty, when I started weaning, I used to give Charlotte a little bit of puree when she was quite hungry. I think I did it before a bottle. Started off with just 1 meal and then worked up to all 3. She was always pretty good with purees, it's lumpy foods she hates! Last night's sleep sounds very tiring. Hope you get a better night tonight.

Nato, loving the idea of the children's centre. Wish I lived near you, then I could come and work for you instead of my crappy job.

Hoping, driving though a blizzard sounds terrifying. I get scared driving through a rain shower!

Afm had another terrible night with Charlotte. Boiling hot, shaking and laboured breathing again. Took her to docs, who doesn't think it's broncholitis, but some sort of upper chest virus. He thinks all of the symptoms are happening when her temperature rises, so got to wake her up to give calpol though the night to keep temp very low. Had to stay off work today. I'm absolutely whacked.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I hope Charlotte gets better soon! It's just so scary when they get sick and the lack of sleep doesn't help either!


----------



## pregoinnorge

What kind of children's center are you thinking of, Nato? I've always dreamed of starting some kind of science center with summer camps and weekend camps, after school programs, etc. I think there is a market here but I just don't know how. I really want o change careers but scared to give up the security:)


----------



## NatoPMT

Congrats on the healthy scans...wonderful news!!! 

Rounders: let's hope that boy of yours puts some weight on with all the food he's interested in. It's such a slow process - but the sleepless babies are certainly behaving as expected. I was defo the same with co sleeping for a while - it was waking me up more than her but i got used to it and it takes a headbutt to wake me now. Which isnt infrequent. 

Mel: that sounds totally traumatic! Poor Kash. Really upsets me hearing things like that, so I hate to think how you felt and how he felt. That said, I bet he was having a great time within minutes. 

Hearty, I have no idea, but the only thing I do know is that things do change and it does get better and she's growing every day and this wont last forever. I saw the mummy who got the sleep trainer in today and her baby is now 13 months and sleeping through (the sleep training didnt work for them but a bit of time has) - he was the worst ever sleeper actually ever. 

Sugar - how are you feeling? Sorry to hear about Charlotte being poorly, how horrible and how scary. My sister is a nurse and she told me to give calpol, then 2 hours later infant nurofen, then 2 hours later more calpol as they can be taken alongside each other, but i think the less meds you can get her through the night on, the better. If its bad it might be worth remembering. Hope shes better very soon

Amy - I'm thinking of an annual membership club for children under 7 or 8, less specific than your idea (which is fab!!!) but i want to have a baby room, a cafe, a garden, fantasy type play rooms (pirates, jungle etc), cinema room, role play room and a working kitchen - cookery lessons, gardening, dance classes that sort of thing. Im trying to cost it out at the moment but i need a large space and a business mortgage, my ideas for the play areas are a bit excessive at the moment, they will cost a lot of money so will have to scale it back. 


Any ideas very very welcome from everyone, what do you want to see in a babies / children's space?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Feeling knackered Nato. Had no kip in 3 days. I fully empathize with those who have babies who don't STTN. Thanks for the tips, I've been doing that with the meds. I defo need to give her them, as the Doc thinks that's whats causing the shaking and laboured breathing. She was boiling when I heard her whimpering last night, as I didn't wake her to give her the calpol. Poor little sausage!

Sounds like you've got some fab ideas for your business plan. Charlotte loves soft play and messy play. They are probably her 2 favourite things. She also loves anything to do with music.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, poor Charlotte! I hope she feels better soon. :hugs: And poor you as well. :hugs:

Mel, I'm so sorry, that sounds awful! :hugs: It will be hard leaving them for the first night, that's for sure. I have plans to have a one night girly date with my BFF when we're in Edinburgh next month and that will be my only time away from Alistair. I'm a bit nervous but a bit excited too. I wonder how I'll do!!! You'll have to give me tips. :) But knowing how much Kash loves daycare, I'm sure he will be absolutely fine the next few days. I can't wait to know whether you're team blue or pink. Bummer about the mean sonographer as well.

Amber, you poor thing!! Driving in a blizzard, ugh, it is the worst. Been there done that. So scary and knowing people die after getting stranded makes it worse. I would have slept in the first hotel I saw! Glad you are safe and sound, though.

Nato, that's an amazing idea. At first I thought you meant childcare center. That used to be my dream, for Alex and I to own one, and I had spoken with a few owners of the ones I'd worked for. We had thought of franchising a Goddard School, but now that I have a kid the level of responsibility I feel is too great or would be too great! But a center like you're describing, with classes, or areas where the children are with their parents, sounds perfect! In fact I was just talking to my home nurse (the baby nurse who visits monthly through my county) about how there is a lack of play centers like that for young children, here for sure. Is there anything like it already in London? I love all of your ideas.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda Benjamin sounds very similar to Delilah he was so little and always needed to put weight on I think thats why he fed so often his weight didnt really stabablize untill he was on solids. I found the weening process really difficult not because he was difficult i fact he was really good but because I was so worried all the time worried henwouldnt eat, worried he end up as an 18 yr old still eating baby porridge abd on pureed feed, worried he wouldnt be ablemto cope with lumps or finger food and so many more things. The advice here I find is really confusing and the professionals you talk to seem to contradict themselves. I was told he was having to many bf which I need to stop and up his solids I didnt agree with this as felt he still needed them so carried on. I started with one meal a day then built up to 3 Id give him a bf in the morning then hed have breakfast (baby rice/porridge) at about 10am bf when he needed them, lunch about 1/2ish usally pureed veg as he got older I introduced meat, cheese and bread but I did it slowly and delayed a little to what his age would of been if he hadnt been a little early I dont know if that was right but felt his little tummy needed more time to developed. I did have a problem with his eating about 8/9 months when he wouldnt eat anything I made then we went home for easter and ate every meal my mum had made blitz down of course I realised the food Id been making was to bland for him he liked something with flavour from then he ate much better. The advice my mum gave was give enough food so theres a little left in his bowl so you know he has had enough we he started cleaning a bowl I knew he needed a little bit more. What I would say is try not to stress or worry about it I know its hard as I was a mess but I have a little boy who eats well, can cope with lumps (it was a slow process but we got there) and is know started to use big boy cutlery. 

Nato that sounds fantastic as you know I plan to set myself up as a childminder but my dad apparatently has big ideas which end up with seeting up my own nursery. Benjamin loves music, books and we went to a group called little explorers which was every day objects in basket that they could explore he loves it each week all the objects has a theme. Big scale painting always fun if you had an outside area.

Mel you poor thing that sounds awful I bet he'll have the biggest cuddles for you when you are back.

Sugar poor Charlotte how scary for you hope she feels better very soon.

I had one of the most traumatic nights ever with Benjamin last night hed been good as gold all day cope with car journey had a great time playing ate all his food then came to bed time all went ok untill I took him upstairs he cried and cried and cried Ive never heard him so distraught went to get him Between the tears he was going cuddle cuddle so I curled up in my bed with him to cuddle him he was still cryinn and kept saying dada dada the wriggled himself off the bed took my finger to lead me out of the room and to the top of the stairs, he then asked to go down so we downstairs he straight away went to living room climbed onto the sofa pulled the curtains to look outside and said dada dada. So I picked him up explained again that daddy was at home wed see him fri he the wiggled down still crying ran into the hall and wouldnt leave. I had to sit with hi. Cuddling him if I tried to take him into another room he screamed it was awful he was obviously waiting in the hall for daddy to come through the front door I ended up in tears he was in tears my poor mum didnt know what to do. He clamed down a bit when he saw my dad but not for long. We did skype with steve which calmed benjamin down but aftre he went loopy sudden burst of energy but he wouldnt go to bed I tried everything staying with him, leaving him, curling up in bec with him nothing worked he wasnt uset anymore but wouldnt sleep so we ended up downstairs till 11pm then took him back up put him in his cot he cried again calling me calling steve it was heartbraking no way was he going to settle so went to get him I have two single beds in my roo. They used to be bunk beds but we've put them as single beds next to each other so rolled one of the single duvets up to plug the gap betweent them put a pillow in between then curled up with him he eventually fell asleep at 11:15pm with his head on the rolled up duvet and the rest of him in my bed I curled up next to him tried to sleep he ended up moving over to the empty single bed and sleeping there all night I did dear try and move him into his cot for fear of waking him. He woke up at 6:15am crawled over to me then curled uo went back to sleep as did I untill 9am. I knew hed miss steve but was not expecting that reaction just before he finally fell asleep he said where dada? Just praying tonight is better and that he'll go in his travel cot.


----------



## VGibs

Thanks everyone for all the "thanks"s. LOL 

I am very very barfy at the moment. And have a very long and hard week at work ahead of me. Which is the very last thing I want to be doing. :(


----------



## pregoinnorge

Aww poor little Benjamin! He sure loves his daddy! I hope tonight is better!

I love your idea Nato. I think that kind of place would have been perfect during maternity leave and I would for sure like to go somewhere like that on the weekends or before dinner during the week. Could you get a start-up grant or some kind of help? What kind of facility would you like to have and fix up? Sounds really exciting.

Sorry about the blizzard hoping:(
I hope Charlotte is better, Sugar!

Amanda- sounds like this crew of babies is very similar. Even at almost 15 months I feel like I am offering Ella food 'round the clock in hopes that she will eat something. She basically only likes milk, veggies, and fruit and salmon. Healthy choices, but yeah, frustrating. My friend's boy who is E's age ate 3 pieces of pizza the other day! This whole weaning process is challenging I think, but it sounds like you're doing great with Delilah:) and so great that you make her food! I am mostly forced to, because believe me I have tried jars and store bought stuff but she outright refuses. 

Sorry to be random but I just bought size 27 Diesel jeans today.i could hardly believe it when the guy at the shop handed them to me to try on because I was going to go for the 30s. Finally after all these months the weight isn't stressing me out! When I got pregnant the first time in May 2010 I was 172 pounds and that gradually went up to close 180 when I got pregnant with Ella. We dont even want to talk about the pregnancy and the months that followed- yikes. Today I weighed in at 149 (I'm 5'9"). Nearly there! Hopefully I can lose the last 10 before summer:) sorry for the me post!!!


----------



## Allie84

Sorry but at the same time YAY for the MS Gibs.

Amy, that is amazing!! Well done. I'm still stuck at square one, the fattest I have EVER EVER been. I don't even recognize myself in pictures. I can't seem to get disciplined. I did go to the gym last night, though. Anyways, we are having a Disco meetup in London next Friday. I know you're in Norway but I want you to know you are invited!!!! :D :D

Lucy, you poor thing. Poor Ben! I've had Alistair take me room to room looking for dada before. Then we call dada and he gets all excited. What little sweeties. I hope tonight is better for you both!! You did all of the right things, though. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Oh man! Kristian and I (sans Ella) will be in London over Easter! What day are you meeting up? I suppose I could read back....

I know how you feel though. I hate looking at pictures from our summer trip because I just felt like a different person. It became easier when I wasn't home all day grazing in the kitchen. Once you get the motivation though, I'm sure it will get easier. Great job on the gym! How is your mom doing? Have things settled down?


----------



## Allie84

She's still the same. She looks awful, her oxygen is running about 80, she's really swollen, coughing a lot. She won't go to any doctor and thinks she's just going to magically get well. She can't even walk across the room! I'm so stressed it's unreal. I'm having a hard time planning and getting excited for my trip to the UK next week because I'm so worried she's just going to die any minute.

Anyways....I can't wait to get to where you are, Amy! Did you calorie count everything? What kind of work out did you do?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Oh my god! I didn't realize it was still so bad. I imagine you're seriously worried/stressed out/ annoyed. Does she know you guys are going? How long will you be gone? I'm so sorry for you and your family. I don't know much about bipolar issueas but I really can't believe how stuck you are with getting her treatment. I hope you can enjoy your time away as much as you can. Is there any special reason for the trip?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks. Well, we just try to make it back to Scotland annually to see family and friends. I think it's especially important Alistair sees his grandparents and cousins and aunts and uncle in Edinburgh. Do you have any plans to bring Ella home for a visit any time soon? I know you were home for a whole month last year.

Yeah, it's pretty depressing. Her mental illness is really severe, and now it's affecting her physical health. I'm just praying she changes her mind and get seen or that she gets better. She doesn't seem to get getting any worse, which is a good thing I guess. I had a dream last night she died and then came back to life.


----------



## msarkozi

thanks guys. It was pretty hard leaving him. I called and talked to him that night before bed and he started crying and saying mom, and it had me in tears again. Then last night he didn't talk to me at all, just listened, so it made it easier on me lol! I am at work, and will be picking him up from daycare right after! I am excited to see him :)


----------



## heart tree

Ladies, I think Dazed might have unsubscribed to this thread. If you get a chance, pop over to her journal and send some love. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/623902-dazed-s-ttc-1-journey-quest-bfp-1-tube.html

She just had a second ectopic and lost her second tube. I'm absolutely gutted for her.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks for posting a link Amanda. I just can't believe it. I don't understand it. We're thinking of you Dazed...


----------



## LucyJ

Just been into dazeds journal then saw amandas comment here so very sad for her just heartbraking. Thinking of you dazed.


----------



## Allie84

Poor Dazed. :( :cry:

I hate to see that happen to anyone, let alone one of our beloved Disco girlies.

...how is everyone today?

Happy Friday


----------



## vickyd

Such terrible news, cant imagine what youre going through Dazed....Thinking of you...


----------



## hoping:)

thinking of Dazed too:cry: So very sad.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Such sad news. There's a girl at my work who had 2 ectopics and lost both tubes. Through IVF, she finally managed to have a little boy of her own. 

Allie how's your Mum doing today? Does she take meds for her bi-polar? Poor you having to deal with it all. Must be so worrying for you :hugs:

Looking for some advice please girls. I went to see my GP yesterday to tell her I'd had an early mc. She was really great and said that she will do some basic tests on the NHS like LH, FSH and progesterone. She also took my concerns about having a luteal phase defect seriously, but said I'm very unlikely to get prescribed clomid as I've got a child already. I rang the private clinic I got it from last time, and I can get an appt there. He can probably give me clomid again.The thing I worry about, is the higher risk of twins. There's a 1 in 10 chance with clomid and Charlotte's still so young. What do you think I should do?


----------



## vickyd

Sugar if you really believe you need the clomid and certainly if the doctors at the private clinic think you do, why not? I would also freak out about having twins but honestly after going through so much with ttcal i would want to take the easiest route in having another. I also worry about twins, we have twins in both our families and apparently after 36 you have higher chances of twins as well. Although we havent started ttc again, i will 99% start in a few months. Im hoping i dont have twins but ill deal with it if i do.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Thanks Vicky. I'm pretty sure that the only reason I had a successful pregnancy with Charlotte was because of the clomid and progesterone. I got told that the better quality the egg, the better the progesterone levels will be. Clomid sorts that out.

That's exciting that you're going to try again soon Vicky. Hope it happens quickly for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Suger if clomind and progestrone will give you the best chance of another successful pregnancy and you get it with the private clinic I would go for it. You where on with charlotte and it wasnt a twin pregnancy so it doesnt mean you would have twins and Im sure if you did you'd cope I gess its a case of go for it and then cross that bridge if you come to it.

Im having a lovely time with my parents although still feeling rough in the evenings so have been going to bed early in fact Im in bed now. Benjamin since wed has slept in his cot going down at half 8 with no problems and waking about 4/5am then coming in with me but thurs and fri morning he woke at about 7ish and crawled out of bed (its quite a low bed) he was happy playing in the bedroom while I rested/dozed the bedroom door has been left slightly ajar so he managed to get it open my dad found in the hall way both mornings so he went in with mum & dad then mum took him downstairs for breakfast while I snoozed it was so lovely. Hes been having an amazing time with my parents and will miss them next week hes a little monkey and knows to go to Grandad for food :haha: He has several new words just this week cuddle, clock, tick tock, fire and tiger. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Steves coming down tomorrow and we go back sunday. I go back to a new bathroom exicted to see what it looks like.


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, thanks for asking, she is doing the same. I kept waiting for her to get better or worse because I'm trying to plan for my trip next week, but she's just the same. I've spent my week sobbing and begging and pleading for her to get to a doc but she insists she sit at home. Her oxygen levels are hovering about 80 and she's really swollen and coughing a lot but she says she's not in any pain. Who knows how long she could live like this? I've reached out to family (her siblings) for support for her but they have just been *******s. They accused me of lying about her condition because if what I said was true she'd be dead by now, apparently! They told me I have 'hysterical ravings' (not the slightest bit true) and think I'm exaggerating everything. They also told me I'm irresponsible for letting Alistair near her with her 'history of mental illness.' What bitches!! My dad is always there when he's left alone with my mom but that's because she has limited mobility, not because she's unsafe! She loves Alistair and is a great grandma to him :cry: (except for the whole sitting in her house dying instead of getting treatment thing). Anyways, I've been really upset. But since she's still around nearly 2 weeks later I better get on planning our trip....this has been such a roller coaster. I'm exhausted. 

Anyways, I agree with the girls and would just go private and get the Clomid and Progesterone. I mean I would get the blood tests on the NHS too for the knowledge but I would just go with what you know works. Good luck!

Vicky, oooh, exciting, you're going to be trying again soon. :happydance: How are things over in Greece? 

Lucy, enjoy this weekend with your parents. It sounds like they are wonderful with Ben. His vocabulary increases so much all the time! Amazing! Hopefully I get to meet you next week? :)


----------



## LucyJ

Allie Im so sorry about your mum it mst be heartbraking and Im cross with her family they should be providing you with support not treating you like that.

You need a good break away and hope your trip provides that although I know you will be worried about your mum.

I really hope I can meet you next week should know for definite this weekend.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy, sounds like you're having a great time at your parents. It's lovely that you're so close.

Allie, I can't believe your Mum's sisters attitude! Is your Dad being supportive? I can't remember if you said they were still together or not?


----------



## Sparkly

I can totally understand some of you ladies having fears about twin pregnancy as you have little ones already. I honestly don't think that I could have coped with either a toddler or a full time job in the first few months, it was difficult enough just dragging myself out of bed most days and then I was vomiting a lot of the time, or just feeling nauseous which can be worse, it was not easy, and was really, really tiring. As I'm now into 2nd tri I do feel more human....and thankful to see the back of the 1st tri!!!


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly two of my friends just had twins and they are doing much better than I was with just Hero haha!!! In their case though they had the luxury of taking a year maternity leave and when they do go back, they go back to a job in the public sector which isnt very demanding. My basic problem is my full time work, it really drains meand i would not have the energy to spend quality time with twins and Hero.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar I would go for it too. Your chances of having a healthy baby seem to have the best odds with clomid and progesterone. There is definitely a chance of twins, but what is the alternative? 

I'll throw out something controversial. I'm not saying you should or shouldn't do this. I have a friend in real life who couldn't get pregnant for over a year. She finally did IUI and got pregnant but had a mc at 10 weeks. She did IUI again and got pregnant with twins. She and her husband knew they couldn't raise two babies at the same time. They chose to terminate one. They did it very early in the pregnancy. The other baby was fine and is a healthy 2 year old boy now. It was shocking to me that they could even do that, but they can.

Allie, I can't imagine what you are going through right now. I'm sorry your mom's siblings aren't more supportive. Have they always been this way? Their denial runs deep. It also sounds like they have a lot of fear about getting involved. How horrible that they can't support you more!

Lucy, this rest is well deserved. Sounds like Benjamin knows that you need to keep your strength and is being a good boy for his mummy. Enjoy the rest of your time there.

Thinking of Dazed too. I wonder if she'll entertain IVF. The problem with IVF in the US is that it is extremely expensive and most insurance companies don't cover it. You can easily spend $15,000 - $30,000 on IVF and I'm not sure she has that kind of money. I'm so devastated that this happened to her. After my ectopic, I was terrified I was going to lose my other tube. And with my adenomyosis, I'm not a candidate for IVF. I got very, very lucky.

Vicky, I think you are a nutter for trying again! Hero sounds like such a handful. I can't imagine doing it again. I'm pretty sure Delilah is going to be my only child. I'm too old for this! I didn't get more than a 2 hour stretch of sleep at a time last night. Super tired today.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im not sure that i will do it again. Alex is pressuring me and we are discussing it, the thought completely freaks me out...The thing is that my sister will most likely never have a child, shes just not sold on the idea and shes 36 without a relationship. We are not close at all with my sil, so unless i have another, hero will be on her own. If i do decide togo for it it will e for her 100%. im happy with my family the way we are.

healthcare in the US sucks...cant beleive they wont cover at least 1 IVF attempt! Didnt Megg's insurance cover her IVF??


----------



## Sugarlove2

Thanks for the advice girls. I think we are going to try naturally this month, get the tests done on the NHS, then see about an appt to get the clomid. Hearty, I could never do what your friend did, but each to their own I suppose.

I'm so grateful to have Charlotte, I just worry about rocking the boat. Tbh, she is an absolute bugger at the moment. She's so strong willed and starting to throw tantrums all the time if she doesn't get her own way. She won't let me feed her, dress her, change her nappy or brush her teeth. How do you girls cope with this sort of behaviour? Is it best to ignore do you think? I keep losing my temper and then feel guilty and a shit Mother.

I agree re Dazed, it's just so sad. I think it's disgusting that they can get away with charging so much for IVF. My best friend is struggling to have a baby and has been trying for years. Had 1 round of IVF on the NHS and now decided to remain childless, as she doesn't have the money or the will to put herself through it all again. Funnily enough, she's actually the happiest I've seen her for a long time. She says she feels like a weight has been lifted off her shoulders. I hope Dazed can reach a similar sort of peace, or find the money for IVF


----------



## LucyJ

I think its hard to imagine having another one when you have an active toddler I kind of tried not to think about it as think it would of freaked me out to much I did talk to my mum and she said its amazing what you can cope with the thought is scarier than the reality. Im thrilled to be doing it again Ive always wanted a big family but I have found this pregnancy really tough so we may stop at 2 but who knows. I orginally said to Steve I wanted 4 he said no the compromise we came to was if we had one of each we'd stop (Ive always said will see) but if we had 2 boys I could have another. Who knows how I'll feel after this baby I know after Benjamin I just didnt feel that our family was complete. 

Im heartbroken for dazed shes been through so much and this just seems so cruel. The fact ivf is so expensive in the usa and you cant get it on insurance is awful. Im thinking of her.

Sugar good luck this month sounds like you have a good plan in place. 

Vicky good luck with ttc when you start.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar went through 3 months of fighting me on everything. It took me more than 1 hour each morning to get her ready before i went to work! I figured out the best way to get her to do things was to ignore her until she calmed down. I would sit at the foot of the bed with a show in one hand and just staer at the wall until she sat next to me and let me dress her. Now it only takes 15-20 minutes yay!!! I also find tantrums really funny, when she throws one in public i literally have a fit laughing!! People look at me like im a freak, my sister gets all embarrased but i find it hillarious.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar that sounds like a good plan. I couldn't do what my friend did either. I wouldn't want twins, but I would take them if I got pregnant with them. No advice about Charlotte I'm afraid, but I like Vicky's advice. You aren't a shit mother by the way.

Vicky it's a lovely idea that you'll do it for Hero. Delilah has cousins who are a year older than her that live near by. That's good enough for us. I think Megg did have insurance for IVF. Some insurance companies will cover it, but the majority don't. It's disgusting.

Lucy I just noticed on your ticker that you are 12 weeks! Wow!! I'm sorry it's been so rough. Amazing that you want more than 2 even. My hat goes off to you.

I never thought I would feel complete with just one child, but now I feel so much differently. I would love for her to have a sibling, but at the same time, I don't feel one ounce of desire to add to our family. I'm shocked I feel this way. Maybe if I had a boy I would feel differently as I've always been outspoken about wanting a girl. But who knows? All I know is, she completes me. If I got pregnant again though, I would keep the pregnancy. I told Tim that after all we've been through, I would never have an abortion. Ever. 

Vicky, when I was a nanny, I thought the temper tantrums of the little ones were so cute. Sometimes I had to stop myself from laughing. As they get older, I think the tantrums get less cute. 

I just took a hike by myself. First time in over a year. I'm going to have Tim care for Delilah one morning a week so I can hike by myself. The weather feels like summer here and I was hiking through redwood trees. It was refreshing!


----------



## Round2

Vicky, I totally laugh when Maddy throws tantrums. Sometimes she says the funniest things, I just can't help it. I have a similar approach - I ignore bad behaviour. I find it does work sometimes.

Sugar, I think I would risk it. In fact, I had similar feelings when we were trying with Bryce and we went ahead with IUI. Twins scared the crap out of me, but I wanted another child so badly that it was worth the risk.

You're just a normal mom Sugar....trust me...my mom was a shit mom...she didn't care to discipline me at all!!

I always thought I would want another child after we had Bryce but I know 100% that I am done. I love my two kids and love that I have just enough time for both of them. I know that I would feel guilty if we had another, there's just barely enough time as it is.

Hearty, so jealous of your weather and going for a hike. We've got at least two feet of snow and it's way too cold to hike. Sounds like a great idea for you. How was your little one last night? Bryce got up at 12 to feed, then he was awake from 2 - 4 am...ughhhh!!!!


----------



## VGibs

I may be a widow by morning....Ian just told me that morning sickness is all in my head. :growlmad::hissy::gun::saywhat::grr:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy, I know what you mean. Even when Charlotte was a young baby, I didn't quite feel like our family was complete. I would love for Charlotte to have a little brother or sister, but just worry about how I'd cope with a new baby, a demanding toddler and a crazy labrador. Mal just says if we end up with twins, we will cope and that other people do.

I also feel under pressure to 'get on with it' because of my age. I haven't forgotten the results of my AMH test, which said my ovarian reserve was low. Wish I'd never had that test done!

Round, your lack of sleep scares the hell out of me. You do so amazingly well to cope with it, whilst looking after Maddy too.

Hearty, your hike sounds lovely. Will be so good for you to have a bit of time to yourself.

Lucy and Sparkly fingers crossed you start feeling better in your second trimesters.

Vicky, it takes me on average an hour or more to get Charlotte ready in a morning. 15-20 mins is amazing. You deserve some kind of medal! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Oh no Round! That sounds like an awful night! The thing about Delilah is that when she wakes, I can nurse her for 10-20 min and put her right back down. She never fusses. But she sometimes wakes up again an hour or 2 later. 

Last night she was up at 11:15pm but settled herself. Then up at 1:30 and 4:30 for feeds and up for the day at 7. Not horrible, but not great. I'm still tired. Right now she's taking the longest nap she's ever taken. She's 2 hours and 18 minutes into it. And she had an hour and a half nap earlier today. I hope she's not sleeping too much and will be unsettled tonight! My boobs are so full right now I don't know what to do! I skipped a feeding for my hike and didn't pump when I got home. I wasn't expecting this marathon nap.

Gibs, tell Ian he better quit making a pregnant woman mad. Doesn't he know that murder doesn't count when the murderer is pregnant and the person getting murdered is the significant other?


----------



## VGibs

I'm having some brown spotting :(


----------



## Sparkly

Ginny - Try not to worry too much. I had loads it went on for weeks and I kept getting told that brown blood is old blood and usually leftover implantation bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I hope so...I've had two little clumps of it...I wouldn't say it was a clot. I'm really nervous. This morning is the first I've gotten sick from MS so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## VGibs

What's making it worse is Ian is slamming around the house and telling me I am being "silly" and everything will be fine. I want to hit him.


----------



## Allie84

Oh Gibs :hugs: I would honestly try not to worry. Tell Ian to be more supportive, geez! The MS is a great sign and brown blood is nothing to worry about.

:hugs: to all of you sleepless Disco mommies.

Hearty, your hike sounds amazing! We are about to get 1 foot of snow here. I can only dream of hiking. 

Sugar, you're not a bad mom at all! Toddler years are trying sometimes. Alistair protests with all of those things---diaper changing, me feeding him, dressing him. I wouldn't call them tantrums but he always says no and resists at first. I read that this is all totally normal. They become willful at this age simply because they realize that they now have wills of their own and they are trying them out.

Every once in awhile Alistair gets antsy while we're shopping and whines to be let out so he can run around. It's cute for a little bit but then gets tiring and he screams when I put him back in the cart. Other days he's perfectly fine to shop and just smiles and says 'hi' to everyone we pass. These moody toddlers keep us on our toes lol. :)

Vicky, I would say only TTC when it feels right to you.

Alex and I have been thinking a lot and I will definitely TTC in the future (not now) and want at least once more. If I have another boy, I will either adopt a girl or TTC again.
Ha. So I will potentially have one of each, or two boys and a girl, or two boys and an adopted girl, or three boys and an adopted girl (If I TTC a third time and got pregnant with a boy). I'm thinking one of those ways will work, probably either one of each or two boys and an adopted girl. I figure I'm young enough to be flexible in my plans.

I really, really feel for Dazed. :hugs: 

I just had a friend who had a failed IUI last week. I feel so bad for her. I also had a good friend who had a miscarriage at 10 weeks in January, and a friend who had an early MC at 5 weeks last month! It hasn't been a good winter for TTC in my social circle. :(


----------



## Allie84

Okay, girls, so it looks like we are off to the UK on Wednesday. My mom is still alive but she still hasn't seen a doctor so I don't know what's going on with her. She still can't leave the house or walk across the room as her oxygen is only at 80% and she is all swollen. She is either in some of sort of COPD episode, respiratory failure or suffering from heart failure if Dr. Google is right. But she insists on 'dying at home' whenever that may be and not getting treated. :dohh: It's very tough but I guess our trip is on....she wants us to go...(Hearty, her family have been like this for at least 4 years....we moved up to this shit hole so they could support her and they stay as far away as they can. I agree they are in denial.)

Anyways, so I was on a flyer forum asking about flying with a 15 month old lap baby and I got torn a new one! People were saying I was irresponsible for taking a 15 month old as a lap child! It is unsafe and unfair to everyone, apparently. But I can't afford $1000 for a seat for him, so there you go. Anyways, Alistair has been on 13 flights and has been wonderful on all of them, but now that he's 15 months and we have one really long flight--10 hours--(after our first one hour one), I'm pretty nervous!!

Do you have any suggestions?? We are going out to buy a tablet today to download some kids TV to and take with us on the plane. Our doctor said we could do one tsp Benadryl but I'm on the fence....thoughts? It is an overnight flight so I'm hoping he just sleeps across our laps. I wonder what the essential items are for a toddler? I mean other than food toys and entertainment? Eeek I'm nervous!

But I'm excited for our Disco meet up on Friday. We are meeting at Nato's house. :happydance: Sassy and I might go see Viva Forever that night since it's been my dream to go to a West End show. Sassy might not be able to go though in which case I think I might still go alone lol.....or is that really lame?


----------



## LucyJ

Allie Im shocked by the other forum how nasty and unhelpful of them Id say ignore them. Im sure Alistair will be fine hes a seasoned flyer now I think you have all the bases covered and you'll be able to walk him around. Try not to worry about it and dont stress hes only little I wouldnt of paid for a seat if I was flying with Benjamin either because of the cost you'll probably find he'd prefer to be on your lap. Make sure you've got his favourite toys, books, snacks etc.

No your not lame going to a west end show on your own I love going to shows I havent been for ages was meant to go in Jan to see singing in the rain but was too ill to travel so my dad went in my place. Steve and I used to treat ourselves to a few nights in London and go get cheap tickets for different shows les miss was amazing. Hope Sassy can join you as its fun to go with someone.

Sorry about your mum :hugs: I hope she changes her mind and gets some treatment.

V try not to worry although I know thats easier said than done I had spotting with this pregnancy brown and red and all is going well so it doesnt mean thinks are going wrong. Could it be from the scan I used to get spotting aftere scans sometimes it would take a while to work its way through. :hugs:

Hearty Im jealous of your weather its so cold here and fed up of it would like the nice spring weather to start.


----------



## VGibs

Even if the scan was abdominal? It seems to be lessening now. Maybe it was that little clump working its way through. I guess it's a waiting game.


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah even with the abdominal scan not sure why it does it to me and I also have a lot of cramping. Steve always says after a scan not to panic if I get cramping or spotting. I hope its nothing and you dont have anymore.


----------



## VGibs

Me also, I'm settling down but still a nervous wreck.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Lucy!! You are always welcome to come as well!1 :) I would bring Alex and Alistair to a show but Alex doesn't want to go so I won't force him. 

Gibs, I also always seemed to cramp and sometimes spot after adnominal scans.


----------



## VGibs

Well I figured I'd get out my angel sounds Doppler last night as a last ditch effort to try and relax. Took me an hour but I heard about 5 seconds of a little heartbeat. Thank God!


----------



## Sparkly

VGibs said:


> Well I figured I'd get out my angel sounds Doppler last night as a last ditch effort to try and relax. Took me an hour but I heard about 5 seconds of a little heartbeat. Thank God!

This is brilliant news honey :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I'm still having funny little pinchy cramps but I think it has more to do with slow moving tummy issues.


----------



## msarkozi

So sorry about your mom Allie and the reactions you got. Sounds like they just don't want to deal with it at all and taking it out on you instead. I can't believe the reaction about a 15 month old flying as well. As far as I know, they are supposed to be on your lap until 2 years. The last time we flew with Kash, he was 22 months, and he was on my lap. It's the way it works, so screw everyone else!

Ginny, hope everything is fine!

I can't remember everything I ready, sorry. Hi to everyone though


----------



## msarkozi

goodness it is quiet in here! 

I had my prenatal appointment yesterday and went over the results from the ultrasound. He said everything looks good from what they were able to actually see, but there was a spot on the heart - echogenic left ventricular focus. He said he is not concerned about it at all and it states on the report no clinical significance. Of course I googled it, and read how common it is and what not, but also that it could be down syndrome. I am guessing this is not the case for me if they are not concerned about it at all. But damn google!!!!! Why do we do this to ourselves?!

Anyway, he mentioned how it was noted about being a very difficult scan and what not, so now I am just waiting to hear back if they want me to go for another ultrasound so they can see everything they couldn't see last time, or if they think it is good enough?!

I have my uc baby scan on the 28th, but that is entertainment and gender determination, so they don't do any reports or diagnostics. I am hoping I get sent for another ultrasound right away (the tech is back in High Level on the 8th), and then I can find out the gender before the end of the month lol!

At my ultrasound, they marked me as 21 +3 weeks at that appointment as well. I tried telling the doctor yesterday that I was only 22 weeks yesterday, but he went with 23 weeks. So not sure if there was a typo on the report, or if baby is just measuring ahead and they changed the weeks to go by that instead?!


----------



## vickyd

Mel im pretty sure if they suspected Downs syndrome they would ask to do another scan as soon as possible hun. Bloody google always makes us crazy. Also im pretty sure that with DS babies almost always measure smaller, i remember my doc mentioning something during one of my pregnancies.

Not much going on really...Too much work, im constantly tired and feel like im dragging my feet all day. i did manage to pop in the opticians today to get a new pair of glasses, decided to funk it up a little and got deep green squrish frames. I went alone, my hair was al over the place with terrible bags and dark circles under my eyes. Every pair i tried on looked horrible cause i looked horrible lol! The pair i got was chosen by the optician haha!!!! I need to do something about my eyebrows, they have lost their shape cause i do them myself the past months. Im thinking of splurging this weekend and getting the beautician over to do that and a mani pedi.


----------



## msarkozi

that sounds like heaven Vicki. I would treat yourself for sure; you deserve it :) You should take a picture of the new frames too :) I hope you are able to get some well deserved rest as well. 

I haven't had much of a chance to sit lately, as I was out of Town, and then got home and had a cheque presentation, and then getting ready for the curling bonspiel, and curling all weekend. Kash has been waking up twice a night as well since I had been gone, and I have been feeling drained. Last night, I actually got some sleep! Kash never woke once, and so I am hoping for the same thing tonight too. 

I have to curl the late game tonight (9:00, so you finish at 11:00). I am going to be so glad when it's over with in a month. It's starting to get a little hard to bend in the hack when the baby belly is there lol!


----------



## heart tree

Gibs, has the spotting stopped?

Mel, I agree with Vicky, if they suspected Down's they would be more concerned. I remember them telling me how common it is to find a spot like that on the heart. They told me it was so common that they were surprised not to find one on Delilah's heart. I know it's worrisome, but I have a good feeling about this baby.

Vicky, you need some serious TLC for yourself. I want to see pics of the new glasses. They sound super cute. I can relate. My hair is a mess. Tim recently asked me when I'm due to get my hair done, that's how bad it looks! I just made an appointment to see the dentist who I haven't seen in 2 years! Usually I go every 6 months, but with the ectopic, pregnancy, bed rest and baby I haven't had time. I also just made an appointment to see a gyno. I want to be fitted for a diaphram. I don't want an IUD or birth control pills. We've been doing the pull out method and Tim isn't so thrilled about it. No glamorous hair or nail appointments for me, but these were just as important.

I think I've finally hit a good napping stride with Delilah. FINALLY she is taking 1.5 hour naps for her first 2 naps. She wakes up exactly at 30 minutes like before, but I run in there, pat her butt for a few minutes and she falls back asleep. It's amazing. I feel like I actually get a break in my day and she's in a much better mood.


----------



## LucyJ

Mel I agree with the girls if they had any concerns theyd have you back in straight away. Hope Kashs sleeping gets back to normal.

Vic go for it treat yourself you deserve a bit of pampering.

Hearty thats great news about delilahs napping.

I had a fantastic week with my parents last week Benjamin loved being with them and his sleeping got better although hes still waking during the night and coming in with us cant remember the last time he slept through. Have had a fucking horrid day today Benjamin been as good as gold but everything else has been a nightmare it started off really well steve confirmed he could have friday off so Id be able to meet up with the girls which I was super exicted about then all turned to crap. Steves not been paid we knew there had been a delay so had moved what money we had avaliable to main bank a/c as our mortgage and most of our bills come out the 1st of the month they assured him he had been paid he hadnt so we didnt have enough funds in our a/c to cover everything have had a payment refused which will be charged for and they still havent paid. Keep saying you'll be paid you'll be paid Ive been checking but they must be lying if they'd just been honest on fri we could of sorted something but instead its a mess. I am so cross by friday they'll owe us another 2 weeks and if they dont pay up we're screwed. It also means I may not be able to meet the girls friday as dont have the funds and steve is stressed and so is being really grumpy. Sorry to vent.


----------



## msarkozi

great news about Delilah's naps. I hope she keeps it up for you

oh Luce, that is not good at all! I hate how they can screw around with people's pay like that as well. It seems to happen so frequently to people, and it shouldn't happen at all! I hope he gets paid ASAP and everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Luce! That sounds horrible! Money issues always put Tim in a grumpy mood too. Well, me too, but he's always worse. That's so unfair that they haven't paid yet! It sounds illegal to me. I hope you are able to meet with the girls on Friday.

Have I mentioned how incredibly jealous I am of this meet up? Can you girls take some videos as well as pictures?


----------



## vickyd

Luce that really sucks...I know how you feel, Alex's is owed tons of money from various house sales but here realtors get screwed all the time. He's got a few law suits pending to get his money which he says he will get sooner or later, but i wish it would be sooner already!!! Im like Tim, money stresses me out like nothing else. Alex is more cool, he has a "everything will work out" mentality...Drives me bloody bonkers at times...


----------



## VGibs

Hearty - Ya it stopped, and I got severe morning sickness right on top of it. They gave me diclectin and when Ian picked it up...it cost us $194.59. I started bawling. 

AFM...I have an incredible bad migraine. I can't even sit up straight and I have the brightness turned all the way down on my computer. It's balls.


----------



## msarkozi

Gibs, do you have blue cross or anything? My insurance company (Great West Life) covers the cost of diclectin for me. I actually have a bunch left as I never really used it. If you wanted me to send it to you, I would be more then happy to. I couldn't believe how expensive it was the first time I had it with Kash! crazy!

Allie - I seen fb about your mom; is she doing ok? Are you still going on your trip? I am so sorry this happened right now :hugs:


----------



## yogi77

Hi girls hope you don't mind me posting out of the blue but I want you all to know I read daily to keep up but it's hard to get a minute to post with a toddler!

I hope you ladies have a great meetup I'm so jealous. Can't wait to see pictures! Sorry to hear about your mom Allie but it looks like you are on your way to Scotland now so that's great that you still get to go on your trip!

Gibs I know what you mean about the cost of diclectin. I had to take it recently for a week and for 40 pills it would have been $80 without our benefits. Thank god for benefits. $2 a pill! But well worth the money if it means you can function! 

Mel if something was concerning on the ultrasound they would want to do another right away so it sounds like nothing to worry about. I know easier said than done!

We had a big scare a couple of weeks ago...I started getting severe nausea and heartburn and high bp...then i started getting contractions a few minutes apart accompanied by period like pain. I spent the night in hospital on IV which slowed and then stopped the contractions. They did lots of bloodwork and it all came back good and I had an ultrasound and all looks good. Just have to rest now as much as possible for the rest of the pregnancy. Kind of hard with a 19 month old lol. It was very scary though and they had a pediatrician visit me in the hospital to go over what would happen if I had the baby that night at 28 weeks. Terrifying experience!! Anyway that's why I was on diclectin for a week, to control the nausea. I stopped taking it last week and I don't have any nausea anymore. So I don't know if it was a flu bug or random 3rd tri nausea?! I'm still on heartburn meds and they are wonderful. I was at the point of sleeping sitting up. Ugh. Anyway I feel fine now and am extremely grateful for each week that passes. This baby needs to cook a little longer!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Yogi, that is terrifying for sure. I am glad you are doing much better now. Definitely try to cook that little one some more, and get plenty of rest when you can. 

All day today I have been having some weird pains in my stomach and back, and tonight they got a little worse. So I told Gord I am going into the clinic tomorrow if they are still happening. They seemed to have settled quite a bit now, so I hope it is all just stretching pains or something.


----------



## VGibs

We have no benefits at all. Ian works for a very small company and he doesn't offer any. And with the amount I make benefits would take *get this* 1/3 of my pay. When you already make as little as I do, it's just not worth it.


----------



## LucyJ

Yogi how scary for you but good to hear you and little one are ok. Not easy resting with a 19month old but try to as much as you can.

Allie thinking of you and your mum, hope shes ok and you have a safe journey.

Steve still hasnt been paid despite them saying he has and hes due to be paid again tomorrow wont hold my breath for that. We've got our 12 week scan today and Im nervous was fine but not feeling well have a horrid headache which came on yesterday afternoon and getting cramping hoping its just stretching. Feel really nauseous trying to eat but struggling to get anything down.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Yogi, how terrifying for you. Rest up as much as you can with a toddler running about all over the place. Can you get some help? x

Mel, I agree with the other girls about the scan, but anything like that is so scary.

Lucy how crap Steve not being paid. People really do take liberties. Hope it's all sorted today and good luck with the scan! :thumbup:

Gibs, hoping the pinching pains and spotting has stopped. Scary, but totally normal I reckon.

Hearty, yay to Delilah's naps. Long may it continue for you!

I'm also very jealous for your disco meetup. Hope you have an amazing time. Was so nice to meet up with Nato when I went to London in 2011. 

Allie, so so sorry to hear your Mum's in hospital, but at least she's finally getting the help she so obviously needs. I would go and see that show with you if I was closer to London, as I love any musicals. :hugs:

AFM, I've not really got any news. Waiting for AF to start properly so I can get FSH and LH tested. I've been lightly bleeding on and off for 2 weeks now after early mc. Wish it would either totally stop or AF would start.


----------



## msarkozi

good luck at your scan today Luce! and I hope Steve gets paid really soon! 

Gibs - that totally sucks. It is crazy how healthcare is so important, but yet they make it hard to afford! Did you check into the Blue Cross subsidy? I know when I had to go with them before I started working with this company, I got a lower monthly fee because of qualifying for it to be subsidized. 

Sugar - I hope AF shows up for you soon


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- enjoy your weekend of curling! I echo what the other girls said and dont think the spot is anything to be alarmed about. Stupid Google. I used to work myself up googling things when I was pregnant with Penny. I think we all have a love/hate relationship with Mr. Google. 

Vicky- enjoy splurging on yourself! You deserve it:thumbup:. 

Amanda- Im the same. Its been nearly two years since Ive been to the dentist as well! Life got in the way but usually I have really good teeth so hopefully they confirm it at my next dental appt. What made you decide on a diaphragm over a IUD? Yay for getting Delilah in a good sleep routine:happydance:. 

Lucy- we went through the same thing this week but luckily it only lasted 3 days. I love the extra cuddles with Penny but she is so hard to sleep with and she doesnt sleep as well with us either. I really hope those people pay you tomorrow. I cant believe they can just hold money like that especially since the work has already been done. I would hate for this to cause you to miss out on the meet up!

Im excited to hear about your scan. You are practically in 2nd tri:happydance:

Gibs- Im so glad the spotting stopped. I had the same freak out when I picked up my prescription for progesterone during Pennys pregnancy. It was just under $300 a month but luckily they switched me to a generic brand so I only had to pay $10 a month. I hope the nausea subsides on its own so you don't have to shell out that much money. 

Yogi- Wow! You are already in the 3rd tri. Your scare sounds terrifying. Im so glad baby decided to stay in a little longer.

Sugar- I hope AF comes soon. The wait is torture. She comes when you dont want her to and takes for ever when you need her to.

Im also jealous about the London meet up! We need lots of pictures and a full report:D 

AFM- Today is Tims official first day as a SAHD! I know Penny is going to just love having him to herself for a good portion of the day. 

Penny sprouted a new tooth and is still teething which is causing her to wake once in the middle of the night and then she cries to sleep with us. Of course we let her but man were we tired well mostly Tim. She LOVES sleeping on her daddy. I woke up a few times from her kicking me and each time she was in a different position but still sleeping on her daddy. When I finally got up to get ready for work she was sound asleep and laying directly across Tims neck. He calls this the bow tie sleep position :haha:. The other night she took up half the bed with her tiny body so poor Tim was hanging off the other side of the bed. Luckily she slept in her own room last night so we got some decent sleep. 

In the last week she has learned to blow bubbles and will point to her nose when we ask her to show us her nose. Its pretty darn cute. Im trying to teach her how to blow bubbles in the bath but she just sticks her little face in the water and takes a big gulp and then erupts into applause. 

Here are a few pictures from her mustache party. I think I have most of you on FB so you might have seen them already
 



Attached Files:







mustache1.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2









mustache2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2









mustache3.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## msarkozi

Penny is so adorable, and definitely a daddy's girl. She is going to have that poor guy wrapped around her finger lol! I bet he loves every minute of it.


----------



## LucyJ

Scan went perfectly so happy cant believe how scared I was this morning I cried twice you'd think Id be calmer. I had my accouncture appointment before my scan and that really helped relax me. Baby is measuring 12 weeks 6 days so my due date is the 13th Sept changed it by a day. What was amazing was how different this baby movements were to Benjamin he was wiggling all over the place but this little bean was bouncing up and down it was so cute and wonderful to see. On :cloud9: now


----------



## Round2

That's wonderful news Lucy, congrats!!


----------



## vickyd

Great news Luce!!!!! You almost made me broody ALMOST haha!!!

Hoping Hero sleeps like that EVERY NIGHT!! Lying across our necks, poking us in the eyes and kicking us till we bruise! I love co-sleeping but i wish she was a quiet sleeper lol!! 

Turns out i wont be splurging...My finances after paying some overdue bills really dont allow it. Super bummed but Hero needs new clothes asap as she is barely fitting in them these days...We are up to size 3-4 crazy...


----------



## hoping:)

I posted in your journal but this deserves another happy dance:happydance: I'm so happy for you, Lucy!

Vicky- I don't know how you manage. I was like a zombie the days she slept with us. It seems both of us have violent little sleepers. Penny nearly gave Tim a black eye once:haha:

Too bad about the pampering session:nope: I hope you get around to it soon


----------



## vickyd

Hoping the violent sleep (lol) started around 3 months ago, before that she was relatively quiet. At first i was like a zombie too, now i guess im just used to little/disturbed sleep. I am looking to wean her off the co-sleeping before summer, thinking of buying a proper bed and lying with her till she gets the hang of it.


----------



## yogi77

That's great news Lucy so happy for you :)


----------



## msarkozi

great news about the scan Luce! Will you be finding out the gender of this baby?

I don't know how you do the co-sleeping. Kash moves around way too much, and usually we don't end up with any sleep. I would love it if he would just lay there and cuddle, but not a chance lol! 

Wow, Hero is growing quickly. I was looking at a pair of Kash's pants the other day, and they are still 12 months!!! lol! He still generally wears 18 months, as the legs and waist are too big on him for size 2, but they are getting to be too tight. I am going to have to see if I can find a belt or something for him. 

I was thinking the other day about how I saved all of Kash's clothes, and how I am going to need to go through them all again one of these days. I don't know how much use I can even get out of them, seeming how Kash was born in winter, and this baby will be born during summer, and 4 months difference. I am hoping I can still make use of most of the clothes. But I never gave it any thought before about actually needing to buy some new clothes :dohh:


----------



## VGibs

Amber - Thanks...I love the mustache pics! I don't have you on FB so I didn't see them :S lol

Lucy - Yay for a good scan!


----------



## hoping:)

Vicky- FX you can stop co-sleeping befor summer and get a full nights rest. Penny has always been a loud and disruptive sleeper. She does so much better in her own room. If we are on vacation and have to share a bed she gets mad because she has to share her space:dohh:

Mel- Penny is the same and can still fit her 6 month clothing... mostly dresses. She does have a few 2 year old pieces she can fit as well. She is tall but really petite. I bought her some adorable summer dresses and jumpers last year so I'm glad she can still get one more season out of them. 

vGibs- I'll try to find you on FB and add you:thumbup:

What does everyone have planned for the weekend? I know some of you will be having a blast and finally meeting each other in person but what about the rest of you?


----------



## msarkozi

It's crazy how they can grow out of some stuff so quickly, but wear others for such a long time. 

Um, not a whole lot planned. I was supposed to curl tomorrow night, but it got cancelled. Might do some house cleaning (exciting Friday night, I know lol). Saturday I am going to go into High Level and pick up my new dining room table set and a tv we bought for Ashley's room. Going to take Kash swimming while we are there as well. Sunday I will probably just relax and do some more laundry.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy that's wonderful news. I hope you can relax more for any new scans.

Haven't properly caught up. Delilah is sleeping like a champ right now. Long naps. Down at 7pm, up once to nurse at 2:30am, then up for good at 7am. Unfortunately, after I nursed her, I had horrible insomnia and couldn't fall back asleep until 5am! I'm so tired. I used her long naps to relax today rather than be on the computer. 

Have a great time tomorrow, those of you who are meeting up. Sooooo JEALOUS! Post pics immediately please.


----------



## vickyd

I think it also has to do with american vs european sizes. Clothes that my friends and family from canada and the US sent us when Hero was 1 year, she can fit into some of them easily today. The stuff i get here, even from Zara or HM seem too small for the size and we end up wearing them for a few months only. Hero isnt especially tall or big, shes 90 cm and weighs 15 Kg.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls hearty Im hoping I'll relax a bit more now I certaintly had the best night sleep Ive had in weeks last night. 

Vicky Benjamins just going into 9-12 months clothing :haha: sorry you cant pamper yourself. I too have a violent sleeper it amazes me how much he moves in his sleep if hes in with us we tend to be on the edge with Benjamim having the whole middle of the bed.

Well steve finally got paid last night but it was to late for us to travel home the weather had got really nasty too think fog and rain so we are leaving in a little bit. Not sure if the meets going to go to plan today as poor Alistair isnt well high temp Alex is taking him to see a dr. Not the best start to their vacation hope he is ok.

Mel no we're not going to find out the sex steve keeps mentioning it so I wonder if he wants to know but he said he doesnt and I definitely dont. I liked not knowing with Benjamin so team yellow for us again.


----------



## Round2

Bryce is just barely fitting into his 12-18 month clothing. He's going to be a monster! Both my hubby and I are tall, so it's no surprise.

Mel, I agree - my kids are both such wigglers. I could never get any rest if co-slept. Maddy comes into my bed sometimes, but I never sleep when she does.

Hoping, the moustache pics are amazing! She's such a cutie pie.

Hearty, that's amazing how well D is sleeping. Did you do anything different? We're still really struggling here obviously. I was talking to one of my mom's health care workers and she suggested that perhaps Bryce has some food intolerances that are leading to his poor sleep. I made an appointment with my doc to discuss.

Can't wait to hear about the Disco meetup!!

Lucy, glad you feel like you can relax now. It's such a nice feeling! 

AFM, we've got Bryce's baptism this weekend. We're not overly religious, but my hubby's family is quite devout. We're more doing it for them and the fact that we have the choice to send him to catholic school. Oh well, it's a good excuse the dress the kids up cute and bake a cake!!


----------



## msarkozi

awe cute, enjoy the baptism. We aren't overly religious either, but we are both baptized Catholic, and so we baptized Kash as well. Be sure to post some pics :)

so glad you finally got paid Luce! Drive Safe

That is terrible for Allie. I hope Alistair is ok


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- Sounds like you have a lot in store for your house this weekend. Enjoy the pool with Kash!

Amanda- Yay for an awesome sleep schedule. :happydance:. I hope you can catch on some sleep during her long naps. I love nap time because I can actually get stuff done. When Penny is awake she is like a little tornado. 

Lucy- Im so glad he finally got paid. Stressing over money is not something you need right now. You have a lot of will power to hold out on knowing the gender until the birth. It will be a lovely surprise and I remember you recalling how beautiful that moment was with Ben. 

I hope Alistair is feeling better and that the meet up works out as planned! 

Vicky- it seems like sizes vary from brand to brand. I love to buy dresses because when Penny out grows them I can still keep my favorites and let her wear them as shirts. 

Round- You do have a big boy! Its nice of you to do the baptism for your husbands family and plus you can have fun with the cake and dressing up the kids. Ive been wondering about baptism myself. Im not sure if we should do it when she is little or let her decide. I believe in God with all my heart but not really sure what religion I would fully associate myself with. I guess I would consider myself more spiritual than religious. 

AFM- tonight the 3 of us are driving to New Mexico to see my family and catch up with some old friends. Im not excited about the drive but looking forward to seeing my family again.


----------



## Sparkly

I hope the meet up went well...we need updates :)

Great news on the scan Lucy :hugs:

AFM - I had my gender scan today, both babies are doing well and are both GIRLS :twingirls:


----------



## yogi77

Congrats sparkly!! :)

How did the meet up go?! Hopefully it happened as planned!


----------



## msarkozi

yah, congrats Sparkly!


----------



## hoping:)

congrats again, Sparkly:happydance: So happy for you!


----------



## NatoPMT

*congratulations!!!*

two little girls. just perfect. sniffle

Allie, Alex, Alistair, Lucy and Ben came round this morning and Steve popped in too - was lovely, fantastic to meet them at last. The babies all played together and Alex and John talked about boys things while we all had a gossip and chased after the babies. Poor Alistair was a bit out of sorts after the flight and his hospital visit but coped admirably apart from when he got trapped behind some toys and the walls started closing in on him. The boys were very taken with Eloise's pink walker and Ben had his eye on Eloise's trike and anything purple. Allie and I got collared by some Jehovah's Witnesses who kept pushing the door open as I was trying to close it on him. Lucy looked amazing with her teeny bump and Eloise showed off her tombliboo dance 

Sassy and Jen didnt make it but got some pics to download from my camera sometime in the next 3 months.


----------



## Sparkly

That sounds like a lovely meet up nato, I'm so happy that more of the Disco Ladies are meeting each other :D Can't wait for the pics!!


----------



## Round2

Congrats Sparkly!!

Sounds like a wonderful meet-up. So jealous!!


----------



## heart tree

Wonderful news Sparkly! Yay for girls!!

Nato, please post pics as soon as possible. I need to live vicariously through you. Sounds like a grand time.

Amber, have fun in New Mexico. How long is the drive?

Yogi, is the babe ok? What a scare. Let me be the last person to have a preemie on the Disco thread, ok?

Round, I spoke too soon. Delilah had a terrible night last night. Up at midnight, 1:30, 4:20, and 6am. We brought her into bed at 6 and she slept until 7:45. She had a rough time going down for her first nap this morning too. I had 3 nights of good sleep and now it's gone again. I'm so tired I hurt. So I have no advice. The only thing I can think is that the solids make her constipated. I give her lots of prunes and pears to help clear her out. She didn't poop yesterday but was straining to. This morning she had a nice big one. I'm hoping that means she'll sleep better tonight.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy, fab news about your scan! 

Sparkly, twin girls how wonderful! 

Round, hope the christening went well. Can't believe Bryce is fitting into 12-18 mnth clothes :haha: We got Charlotte christened at 7 weeks, she looked so little and cute. Not sure how I managed it so quickly looking back.

Hoping, have a lovely time with your family. Hope the drive is not too arduous.

How you doing Yogi? Hope baba is staying put for the time being.

Hearty, sorry to hear you had a bad night. Hope tonight is better. Charlotte was totally unsettled last night too and after trying for an hour to settle her, eventually brought her in bed with us. Had a rubbish night's sleep as she jerks and I don't relax with her in the bed.

That's fab that you girls managed to meet up. Sounds like you had a lovely time. Looking forward to seeing the pics. Nato, get off your butt and get them up. :haha: Hoe many dpo are you now? You must be in the testing window now are you? Fingers crossed!


----------



## LucyJ

Amazing news Sparkly so happy for you :happydance:

Had a fantastic time today was lovely to meet the girls their hubbies and gorgeous babies. The little one played so lovely together and Benjamim didnt bat an eyelid about going into a house he didnt know he was right in there checking out Elosies toys, putting the washing machine and basically explorering the whole place :haha: 

Alistair is such a sweetie and did really well after his flight and a&e trip. Eloise dance skills were very good think Benjamin picked up a few tips as hes been dancing around since we got back to mum and dads. Not sure how impressed she was with Benjamins driving skills when she was in her trike or him having a go.

Lucy and Allie are just lovely and so pleased I got to meet them. Thank you girls for a fab time. Sorry jen and sassy couldnt make it hope tou and your babies are feeling better.

Amanda I have pics too but wont be able to upload them untill I get home tomorrow.


----------



## yogi77

That's so great that you got together, can't wait to see the pics!

I am doing great now, feeling good and baby is doing well. Had an appt on Thursday and everything looked good and baby was active and hb was 160. Hope he or she has settled back in there for a few more weeks!!


----------



## vickyd

Congrats Sparkly!!!!!!!! 

super envious of the disco meet up!!! im missing something though..What happened to Alistair and he ended up in A&E???????????????

We have carnival these two weeks here, i dressed hero as a pirate after asking her 10 times if she wanted to be a princess, a pirate or a witch. Today when i was getting her costume ready to go to a party she started saying NO, No i want to be a princess!!! What a kid!! In the end i said i was gonna wear her costume and she started screaming no im the pirate so she wore it haha!! 

Hearty i remember up until Hero turned 16 months she hadnt slept for more than 3 hours straight. All those months i thought, teeth, hunger, constipation ect. In the end i just accepted that my lo is a bad sleeper and i stopped hoping for better sleep. Now i know its the norm so it doesnt bother me anymore. i have also learnt to live on very bad sleep. For example Thursday night she wouldnt settle for anything so we were up at 4 am watching Dora the explorer till 7 when i left her to go to work. I worked till 6 pm then picked her up from my mom and tooke her to soft play till 9. I put her to sleep at my mom's and took a shower and went clubbing till 4 am. Everyone was looking at me like a freak but seriously i wasnt tired!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thats great news yogi hope baby doesnt give you any more scares.

Wow Vicky I dont know how you do it no way could I go out clubbing till 4am Id end up a sleep in the corner :haha: Alistair had a really high temperature so Alex took him to a&e on the friday to get him checked out hes got an ear infection poor little thing and was put on antibiotics.

We're back home now after a lovely weekend got to spend mothers day with my lovely mum which was a bonus.

Happy Mothers Day to all.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky you are officially my hero (no pun intended). Clubbing until 4am after a night like that? You must be thinking I'm a complainer! I need some of your energy.

Well after all of my complaining, Delilah decided to sleep for 10.5 hours straight, wake to nurse, and then back to sleep for another 3 hours! I woke up after she was asleep for 9 hours as my boobs were killing me and I'm not used to getting that much sleep in a row. I was convinced she wasn't alive. I refrained from going into her room to check though. She had scooted to the end of her crib so I couldn't see her on the monitor. Finally after being awake for 1.5 hours, she woke up and I got to relieve my boobs! I couldn't believe she slept for 3 more hours after that. Tim and I were up before her. Crazy! I hope for another night like that tonight. Please god.

Pictures please from the Disco meet up.


----------



## vickyd

Haha Hearty no i dont think you are a complainer!! I feel you girl i do, I just gave up expecting her to sleep well ages ago and tried to adjust my life to little sleep. I hope Delilah is nothing like Hero and you get your sleep on track. I have a friend who's son slept through from 12 weeks, he was nursed till 18 months. What she would do is when awaken from boobie pain she would take a bucket that she always had next to her and hand pump the milk into it and go back to sleep haha!!! She had a super supply though, literally milk was always oozing out of her breasts. I asked her to nurse Hero a few times when i was at her place, especially at the beginning when i was trying to get some sort of supply going. Unfortunately Hero never latched on properly to the boob..


----------



## msarkozi

Sounds like a great meet up and I can't wait to see pictures!

Took Kash swimming on the weekend and he just loved it. He likes to go on those floating mats, stand on them, and dive off fast first. Another mom was just watching in shock that he was doing this. He seriously has no fear of the water. I am registering him in swim lessons again that start in a few weeks. They will run every Saturday until June 15th (which I am sure hoping I can still get into my bathing suit lol). 

I'm so jealous of some friends. They were down in the city watching the Brier (it's a big curling match that takes place over a week). Well they ended up winning the 50/50 draw and won $70,820!!!!! It was 3 couples, so they split it between them. So amazing to win that. I said to Gord this morning, could you imagine just pocketing $23,600?! I am happy for them, but jealous lol!


----------



## VGibs

Mel - Ya when i was on mat leave my lottery group won $40,000. It was the first week I didn't participate. The worst was having to listen constantly all summer about how they went on fancy vacations and their new boats and what not. They constantly rub my face in it.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato, Lucy and Allie- I loved reading about your meet up and like the other girls Im envious that you all got to finally meet in person! We need pictures ASAP 3 months, Nato?! Unacceptable. It sounds like a lovely time was had and I cant wait to see the 3 disco babies and their mommies together

Yogi- Im glad to hear all is well with baby.

Vicki- you are amazing! I dont know how you function on so little sleep. If Penny wakes once in the night I am on zombie mode the whole next day

Amanda- I hope the good sleep continues. You will still have the odd bad night but it gets so much better.

Mel- Kash sounds like he will love the swim lessons. He is pretty talented already being able to dive off the floating mat:thumbup:. How exciting for your friends! Im jealous too and I dont even know them. $23,600.00 would be very handy right about now

AFM- got back from NM at 3 am this morning. We had lots of fun with my family and are actually going back this coming weekend and then again for Easter:wacko: It's a 6-7 hour drive so not too horrible.


----------



## msarkozi

awe that sucks Gibs! The girls do a lotto group here, but I don't participate with them. I just buy my own tickets, and that way when I win, I don't have to share with them! lol! 

Hoping, he just loves to go swimming. I am glad, because then he will be a good swimmer. I only took swimming lessons for the first few levels and didn't go further. I am hoping he will go further with them. OMG would that money ever be handy right now. I could pay off the rest of my debt and not worry about spending too much money, especially with going on mat leave again in a few more months. 

I laugh about your driving time, only because I know what it's like to be driving all the time. When we go for Easter, we have to go to Edmonton first, and then Cold Lake to my parent's place. Edmonton is about 9 hours, and Cold Lake is 3-4 hours from there. And when we drive home, it will be about 12-14 hours


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls quick post from Scotland.....meetup was amazing! Nato and Lucy are so great and it was just like friends meeting up that i saw recently, so surreal! All very familiar. Alex and John got on so well ( we missed Steve) and the babies looked adorable together! Alistair was def. not his usual self....sick and jet lagged but a trooper.. happy to report he's well now and back to chatty gleeful self. Did soft play today, loved it. I loved benjamin and Eloise. Will post more later. PS NATO posted pics


----------



## Allie84

Pps on tablet, sorry for shoddy post....also not read back yet


----------



## VGibs

Hey ladies, I need some advice. So I have an awesome midwife. She knows that my job is very physically demanding and very drawing emotionally. A lot of times I cry my eyes out on my way to work every morning because I dislike it that much. She told me that she would write me off on "sick" leave whenever I wanted to be done so I could actually stay home and keep healthy. *And a random barfing attack hits violently as I am typing this* Some people loose their mat leave weeks when they do this, but Ian and I have decided that I am not going back to work and I am going to start my own little daycare after this baby comes. So should I go off as soon as possible? Like when 2 tri rolls around or should I keep going until I physically can not work anymore. With Meme I had a severe back injury at 25 weeks and I am still suffering from that. I know no matter what I do, the men I work with *I work with all guys* will give me a hard time about it. With MeMe they called me "weak" and a "wimp" and the one guy I used to work with was especially cruel, he would always tell me that I was going on vacation and being lazy is so easy when your pregnant. Thank god I don't work with him anymore.


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- Yeah it sounds like he will develop into a good swimmer since he already loves the water so much. Im hoping Penny will be the same. During high school I was on the varsity dive team and I also had a job as a life guard and swim instructor. Jeez. I definitely shouldnt complain about our 6 hour drive when you are driving 12+ hours while pregnant! You are a trooper:thumbup: How often do you guys travel to see your family? 

Allie- it is so great to hear from you and I am glad Alistair is better and you guys are enjoying your trip. I dont have my ipad with me today so I will have to wait until I get home to look at the pictures. 

vGibs- I think it is disgusting the way your co-workers are treating you during pregnancy:nope:. They are a bunch of pigheaded little boys. I feel bad for their wives. Pregnancy IS physically and emotionally exhausting. I once read in an article that being pregnant is like running a marathon every day. It is that taxing on your body. I would put in leave as soon as you can especially since your job is physically demanding and you dont need the mental stress. The daycare sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## msarkozi

Hoping - I am so used to doing the traveling with living up north all my life. It just seems so natural lol. My parents and I alternate going to each other's places, or we meet in Red Deer with the rest of the family. We try for every few months. Sometimes we fly and just rent a car, but I prefer driving so I am not limited with what I can bring. 

Gibs - I would say it depends on what you feel like doing. With Kash, I got so stressed out at work because of the situation (another girl went on mat leave and I was asked to cover for her until she was replaced, then train for her position, train someone for my position, as well as another co-worker, and then still do my job and all my how to notes), that I ended up having early contractions. The doctor wrote me off of work the next day when I seen him about it. I ended up being off a month early. This time, I put in my notice for June 21st, but I plan on taking sick leave again at some point before that. I am just playing it out and seeing how it goes. If you aren't going back to work at all, then it shouldn't really matter when you go. If you are going for mat leave pay though, I would check from the gov't to see how early they will start paying it. But do what you feel is right :)


----------



## msarkozi

ok, where does Nato have these pictures?


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- its good your family drives to visit you half the time. My family does the same. I know what your mean about flying and right now Penny is at the age where she will not sit still so driving is best if we drive through the night. You are taking mat leave on my birthday!

not much going on today for me. Im at work and Tim is at home with Penny getting her ready for toddler group. He is always the only dad and feels a little out of place so he is planning to create his own play group very soon. Another thing on his to do list- learn to do Pennys hair. The poor guy is hopeless when it comes to styling a little girls hair but Im guessing most men are. When I get home I always have to giggle about how her daddy has dressed her. She usually has wild hair (he says he likes it best this way but I know its because he has failed miserably at trying to tame it:haha:) and is wearing all sorts of patterns and colors. The other day I came home and she was wearing her jeans backwards:dohh:. He lets her pick out her own clothes which I think is cute and gives her a little independence he tells me it is character building.


----------



## Round2

VGibs, I would wait and see how this pregnancy goes. My tolerance for work definately varied for each pregnancy. You never know, you may not mind working this time.

Allie, glad to hear you are having fun and that Allister is on the mend. Poor kid, it never fails - they always get sick on vacation. I now know to never leave home without a thermometer and baby tylenol.

Hoping, I think you'll have a tough time training Tim to style Penny's hair. I've been working on my hubby for 5 years now. The best I get it is a shoddy attempt at combing Maddy's hair.

Mel, that's great that Kash loves swimming. It's such a nice activitity to do with kids year round. It sucks how far you have to drive....I guess it just becomes a way of life after awhile though.

Nato, get your ass back her and post some pics (my pitifull attempt at bullying)!

AFM, we've got a busy week planned. It's spring break so both kiddies are home all day. On Thursday I'm going to attempt my first solo road trip with both kids. We're driving 3 hours to visit some friends for a few days. I'm a little nervous that Bryce will sleep worse than he does now in a strange place. But I figure, I haven't got much to loose. Last night he woke 3 times and was up for 2 hours between 1am and 3am. How much less sleep can I possibly get???


----------



## msarkozi

lol, hoping. Hopefully Tim learns in no time at all for Penny's hair. I like that he is going to start his own playgroup soon; I bet he will feel more comfortable. It's so great to see a SAHD. 

I allow Kash to pick out his own clothes as well, but sometimes I have to encourage him to pick a different shirt or pants. I think I am too much of a matching freak lol. Sometimes he still allows me to pick his clothes for him, but for the most part, he picks them. 

I hope Bryce sleeps ok in a new place so you can get some rest. and hopefully he gets on a sleep schedule for you soon! 

We have a winter carnival happening in Town this weekend, so I am quite excited about that. Last year Kash was too small to do anything, but this year will be different. We are going to watch the fireworks Friday night while at the bon fire. Then pancake breakfast Saturday morning, and fun and games all afternoon. I think he is going to have a blast.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- so hair styling may be a lost cause for Tim? Good luck on the road trip! I hope Maddy can help you keep the little guy entertained or hopefully he sleeps. 

Mel- I let Penny pick her clothes too but I usually pick two outfits and let her choose between them. We went shopping for her Easter dress and I picked two I really liked and then let her decide. I am very indecisive so I love that I can now let Penny make the choice. I didn't know what to make for dinner the other night so I put my two options in front of her and let her pick:haha:


----------



## msarkozi

LOL! If I let Kash pick out our supper, we would be eating toast, grilled cheese, or kraft dinner all the time lol! I like allowing them to pick though. I think it helps make them feel important and part of a decision :) 

I can't wait to see a picture of Penny in her Easter dress. She is just a beautiful little girl :)


----------



## LucyJ

Thats great Tims going to start a playgroup and hope he gets to grips with pennys hair my dad was useless he could manage a ponytail but thats it.

I think a 3 hr drive to my parents is bad but compared to how far you all have to travel its nothing.

Round good luck with the journey hope Bryce is sleep is ok you never know you may find he sleeps brillantly somewhere different.

V thats shocking about your work colleagues sorry they have that attitude I over heard a women talking about her hubby who wasnt understanding at all about how hard pregnancy was and she said well its lucky they cant carry the babies as the human race would of ceased to exist by now it made me chuckle. Id see how you go with this pregnancy.

Allie thats great news about your mum and that Alistair is feeling better. Enjoy the rest of your vacation.

Nato posted some pics on fb. I've posted some pics too couldnt post any on here as the files were to large.


----------



## hoping:)

If I let Penny have a free for all and pick the whole dinner she would have us living off of cheese, pretzels, yogurt and blackberries:haha:. I gave her two healthy choices- vegetable stirfry or veggie lasagna:thumbup: She loves to help in the kitchen... mostly stirring or adding ingredients like fresh herbs.

Your weekend plans sound awessome! What little boy wouldn't love a winter carnival complete with fireworks and a pancake breakfast?! I want to go too!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I think it's a good thing we don't let toddlers pick everything, or we could have some pretty interesting things going on. Sometimes I think it would be neat to see what is actually going on in their heads and what they are thinking....other times I think that is a scary thought and better left unknown lol! 

I just seen your pics Luce. Love them!!! I don't see Nato's though, so maybe she has them so only certain people can see them?!


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- I guess we posted at the same time. I'm assuming my dad was useless with hair styling... I can't recall a time where he attempted to do it though. My mom never let us leave the house without having our hair curled or braided. She loved getting us all dressed up. 

I go check out FB when I get home:thumbup:

Mel- I'd be curious to know what Penny is thinking too!


----------



## VGibs

Amber - just a quick note...when we were little, my sister and I, my dad would dress us in our pretty little dresses to go to my grandmas and then would bring us to my moms work so she could do our hair and put on our pantyhose lol so in we would come with our beautiful dresses and our hair all wild and crazy


----------



## VGibs

Mel - I'm kind of freaking out about the work thing for the same reason. They refuse to hire me help and I think the only way I'd get a new assistant is if I told them I'm pregnant. So I'd be training someone, I think I might wait until the new person is trained properly before I went off.


----------



## msarkozi

Does your company hire a new person before you leave? I think it is stupid, because this company doesn't! They always say "there has to be a box available before you can hire someone else". Luckily, our admin assistant is going to take over my mat leave this time for the year, and they are going to hire for her position once i am gone. So at least this time, there will be proper training and what not. When I came back to work last year, it was kind of a nightmare for me to return to, with all the mistakes I had to correct. 

I can't believe you are almost 10 weeks already! Man the weeks seem to go quick!


----------



## VGibs

They only hire if it is a dire necessity. The owner is a cheap skate. Yup 10 weeks on Friday. 10 weeks makes me nervous because my friend Jen lost her baby at 10 weeks. It's irrational but I have all these dates in my head that make me nervous. Like I had 8 weeks in my head because of a random post Allie wrote, and 10 weeks because Megg lost Ixy at 10, and Jen. And I'm nervous about 12+6 because of Sparks baby. It's just me being paranoid.


----------



## hoping:)

vGibs- I had to giggle at the image of you and your sister walking into your mom's office in beautiful dresses and wild hair. I'm sure the whole office got a kick out of it. At least your dad had the clothing down:thumbup:

I hope you find a solution to the work situation. It's hard not to be paranoid after all we have been through but 10 weeks is a great milestone. I think they consider a baby a fetus instead of an embrio at 8 weeks and the risk of MC significantly drops. I really think this baby is here to stay but we all have the right to have our freak out moments.

AFM-I got home yesterday and was pretty impressed with how Tim styled Pennys hair and dressed her. Her hair was still wild but he managed to tame it and keep the hair out of her face with a pretty blue bow. She also had on a matching sweater with blue scull and bones and jeans. Penny and I both clapped for him to show we appreciated his efforts


----------



## msarkozi

I think after having losses, we are all paranoid now until we deliver that baby. I am finding it somewhat easier this second time around, but I still have my moments (especially now that baby has been kicking for awhile - and if I don't feel at times I worry). We don't get the joys of easy pregnancies, and being able to just go through them without a thought in the world, because we have had the unthinkables happen. It will get easier at some point for you though and you will be able to feel a little more relaxed. 

That is so cute hoping :)


----------



## pregoinnorge

I'm sorry to interrupt guys but I'm I the middle if a crisis.
Yesterday in Oslo I suddenly lost all feeling and control of my foot. They determined I have some nerve damage and "drop foot" but we don't know the reason.

Then I get home and have been noticing that I have been having some cramping on my right side and it's been really painful on that side when I pee. I also have numbness on my left thigh. Anyway, I got a smiley face last Sunday and for fun I tested today and got another one. I started googling away and people suggested taking a pregnancy test. So I limped to the store and it's fucking positive. Positive with pain on my right side, numbness on my left thigh, a normal period two weeks ago and painful urination.

I'm in the ER for the second night in a row in two different cities for two different reasons and I am so scared! I know it's basically classic ectopic but I worry they're do laid back here they won't even do an ultrasound. Should I say I might be farther along?? I'm 99% sure it's ectopic though.

Sorry for unloading- I've been waiting here for 2 hours already!


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Amy that sounds so scary if you think its a possible etopic I'd say whatever it takes to get them to investigate further. Thinking of you :hugs: have you got anyone there with you? :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Amy did you share these thoughts with the doctors?? I dont know the signs of ectopic but the symptoms you describe ive had similar due to my back problems. My foot would go numb and the pain was located in my thigh rather than my back. Only the last year has the pain re-located to my back. I often get cramps but only since giving birth has urinating been painful and only when i hold it for longer... Im sure the doctors will not dismiss the ectopic worry if you lie and say you are further along! Ask them at least to do hcg, i think the numbers are either really high or low with ectopic.... Hang in there...Lets hope all the symptoms are irrelevant to eachother...


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks:) last night I didn't know I was pregnant so I didn't discuss it with her. I only took a test today because I had smiley faces 4 days in a row and they were still super strong. Plus the pain wasn't like normal ovulation pain. Google said test for pregnancy.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I am so angry. I waited 4 hours for them to confirm with a simple pee test. They said I should make an appointment with my normal doctor for blood work tomorrow. I even called them before I went and they told me to come right away. WTF. I am so pissed and I cannot express myself well enough in Norwegian to really voiced concerns seriously enough!


----------



## vickyd

Oh Amy that sucks...I dont know the system in Norway but cant you see a private doctor to get things done quicker??? I would think if your symptoms are so strong and indicative of ectopic they would treat you as an emergency....


----------



## Dazed

Praying for you Amy!


----------



## Sparkly

Oh Amy, thinking about you, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

oh Amy, I am thinking of you! I hope you can get some answers soon, and I hope that it isn't ectopic for you :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Prego- oh no! That is so scary and I cant believe the hospital wont even do an ultrasound and have sent you home:nope:. Im thinking of you and hope you will get seen by a competent doctor ASAP. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Amy Im so sorry the hospital sent you home, how are you? Have you been able to see/speak to your dr? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks everyone. After pushing my normal doctor by crying in her office she sent me to the hospital and I was seen right away. Ultrasound showed a very large water cyst (that's what he called it) on my ovary and an empty uterus and no evidence of anything in the tubes. They took blood and I have to go back on Monday. He said I definitely was pregnant but probably miscarried already, but I think it's just hidden somewhere and he can't find it. Like behind the giant cyst or something. 

It's such a weird feeling. As much as I want another child someday, I just cannot go through with all of this and miss out on the time I have with Ella. I already had to miss her bedtime routine and dinner, etc. I know that's not much but I am just so incredibly lucky to have her that I feel there is no reason to be greedy, if that makes sense.

I just hope it doesn't burst over the weekend...the water cyst or if there is a hidden embryo somewhere.

Sorry for only posting when I have news. That's also very selfish.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Amy, you are not selfish hun. You need support, and that's what we are here for. 

And I understand you. I hate when I miss out on saying goodnight to Kash and normal daily routines we have together. When you feel the time is right, and if you choose, you will have another child. 

:hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Amy:hugs: We are all here for you and I totally understand about just wanting to be grateful for your daughter.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Amy you poor thing, how stressful. i hope you get some answers very soon. What did they say the water cyst meant?

I felt the same way about another baby when I had the early loss last month. It's put me off trying again in many ways tbh. I don't want my time to be taken up with ttc and worrying about mc's etc. when I already have a lovely healthy baby of my own.

:hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

It just makes me appreciate her so much more! 
Do you know what else was crazy? The doctor told me I could only discuss one issue today. She actually made me choose between my paralyzed foot and a possible ectopic! WTF!?!?!


----------



## hoping:)

Amy, that is crazy! So you have to make a separate appointment for your foot?! I hope everything gets straitended out ASAP. Do you know what your HSG is?


----------



## LucyJ

Amy you're not selfish we are all here for you.

Thats crazy about your dr wtf is that about. The way some drs deal with things (or not as the case may be) amaze me.

I really hope its not an etopic. Did the dr say what would happen with the cyst?

:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Amy how weird, ive never heard of a water cyst before....I also CANNOT beleive the doctor made you chose what to discuss!!! Seriously in Norway???? I though Norway was the socialised health system paradise of the world....You can say alot of bad shit about Greece but that would never happen in a million years...
Did they think the cyct would burst on its own? Did they actually give you a solution????


----------



## pregoinnorge

He thought the cyst would "fix itself" on it's own. I go back on Monday for more blood work so hopefully it will go way down. I just have this uneasy feeling that it's just hiding, but I guess there's nothing to do but wait?


----------



## Dazed

Oh Amy, that is right shite! I thought I had it bad with docs these past few months.


----------



## vickyd

How are you doing Dazed??


----------



## heart tree

Just caught up. God Amy! I wish they had done a beta test on you when you went in and then tested you again 48 hours later and every 48 hours after that. That was the indication that I had an ectopic. They never saw the ectopic on ultrasound until they did the surgery to remove it. At that point it was 3cm big and I was about 9 weeks along! I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. How scary. Please keep us posted and don't feel selfish about your post.

Ok girls, we've had too many ectopics and losses on this thread. Enough is enough. From now on I declare we only have healthy pregnancies. Sound good?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Sounds excellent Hearty!


----------



## LucyJ

Sounds good to me Amanda.

Dazed how are you?

Amy how are you?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks everyone. I'm ok but incredibly scared. I just know that it's ectopic but I'm not scheduled to have another blood test until Monday. I'm just terrified of it rupturing during this stupid waiting game. Did you have a lot of pain, Amanda?

Thanks for popping in, Dazed? How are you? I hope you're OK.

Any advice on what I should watch for? It seems that ectopics have such a wide range of symptoms...


----------



## Allie84

Just had a quick skim and omgo sorry Amy, thinking of you. :hugs:

Right shoulder pain I believe


----------



## heart tree

Amy I'm so sorry I didn't answer earlier. It's not always easy to get on the computer. I had very few symptoms. I started bleeding when AF was due. It was a little lighter than usual, but I didn't think anything of it. Then 5 days later, I started bleeding again and it was heavier than just spotting. I was scheduling a saline sonogram once I got my period, so I was confused about when to schedule it. I told my doc and she suggested doing betas. I had done a pregnancy test and it was negative. The beta was 32. I was about 5 weeks at that point. I knew exactly when I OV'd from temping. From there we kept doing betas and they weren't rising properly. I never felt anything. No pain at all. I felt more pain in my left ovary/tube area when I was pregnant with Delilah.

If you feel shoulder pain, you have had a rupture. That needs immediate attention. Symptoms run the gamut of nothing to lots of pain. Bleeding is a clue. And slow rising betas.

Is it possible that your pregnancy is too early for them to see anything on an ultrasound and the pain you are feeling is the water cyst? I'm hoping that is the case.

Gotta run. PM me if you have any questions. <3


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thanks everyone! Admitted to the hospital tonight for observation and more tests in the morning because i am in a lot of pain but no bleeding. Checked beta last Thursday and compared to today's but it went from 220 to 290 with nothing in the uterus. I am absolutely sure of my dates. 

I'm just so happy to be allowed to stay here- I feel very safe at the moment, instead of a ticking nice bomb..

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## vickyd

Amy hoping all this has a good outcome...thinking of you and sending all my love!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Amy! I'm glad they are observing you. I don't like the look of those betas. Grrr. If it is ectopic, they can try to save your tube a few ways. One is to get an injection of methotrexate. The only problem with this route is that the ectopic can still rupture until your betas are 0, which can take days to weeks. The other option is surgery. They can sometimes scrape out the ectopic and save the tube. Bear in mind that with both of these options, you are at higher risk for another ectopic in that tube due to scarring. I opted to have my tube removed rather than save it for that reason, but it's a very personal choice. And sometimes they can't save it. We also saw in Dazed's case that you can have another one on the other tube. Not trying to scare you. Just want you to have the facts. The good news is that many women go on to have healthy babies after an ectopic. Me included! And I have many other factors working against me. Good luck and please post whenever you can. xo


----------



## heart tree

I think you meant to say ticking time bomb, but I like the image of a ticking nice bomb!


----------



## LucyJ

Amy Im gad you've been admitted and are being observered thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Amy - thinking of you :hugs: You are in the best place xxx


----------



## VGibs

Nuair a bhí riamh a théann tú agus is cuma cad is féidir leat a dhéanamh an luck na hÉireann a bheith ann in éineacht leat.

Happy St Patty's day!!!! I shall be performing at our local Scottish pub this afternoon and this morning at my church with my ceilidh band! So exciting.

Amy - I hope this all goes well for you.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Haha, yeah what is a nice bomb? Stupid autocorrect!

They've released me today and told me to come back early in the morning for more blood work. We will make the decision then too, but I'm leaning towards laparoscopy to get it over with and get an idea if there are any other issues.

To be honest, at this point I am more worried about the foot paralysis. I don't know if it's just my imagination, but now my left arm feel numb and tingly too :(


----------



## Round2

Amy, I've just caught up now. So sorry you are going through this, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## heart tree

Amy, you could have a D&C first if the betas aren't rising properly, just to make sure it's ectopic before going for a lap. That's what I did. We knew I was pregnant. We knew it wasn't viable. We just couldn't see it on the ultrasound. So the docs wanted to do a D&C first, just to make sure. There was always the possibility that the pregnancy was in the uterus, but not being seen. When the results came back negative for any pregnancy tissue in my uterus, we knew 100% that it was ectopic. I know it's another awful step in the process, but it might be able to keep you from having to have a lap. Is it possible your foot and arm and this pregnancy are related? How scary for you.


----------



## LucyJ

Amy could the numbing be related to whats going on? Did the say anything about it at the hospital? Im so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

I asked about the numbing too so they ran tests to indicate if I had a blood clot or something but they came back negative. I have a doctor appointment tomorrow to get a referral to a neurologist. But first I have to get blood drawn. She said I can go back after my doctor appointment to get the results. The problem is that I am scared to drive with my foot and Kristian will be traveling again for work. I'm going to beg my mother in law to take Ella to day care in the morning...

How are all of you though? Any happy news that can bring up the mood around here? :)


----------



## pregoinnorge

By the way Amanda- is the lap that risky that I should get a d and c first? Or was it just for info? I feel like I don't want to bother with the shot and just go straight for the lap so I can still go to London at the end of the month..


----------



## heart tree

Amy, originally I would have told you the lap is a fine procedure. But I learned something from Dazed's experience. She said that her first lap and tube removal is what caused the damage to her second tube which is why she had the ectopic on that side too. I had no idea that could happen. It obviously didn't happen to me, but I didn't even know that was a risk I was taking. I know what you mean about wanting the lap. I got the shot after the D&C because that's what was recommended. Only after I did all of that was I told that it could take a month until my betas reached 0. And I was scheduled to go to Cape Cod in a few days. They told me I couldn't go unless I had the surgery. So after all that, I opted for surgery. I just didn't want to wait to see if I had a rupture or wait until my betas went to 0. Definitely get your MIL to drive Ella. Does she know what's going on?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Amy I'm so sorry you're going through all this. I hope you get some answers tomorrow. I think there's a very small risk of damage to tubes etc. with a lap. I had one to check for endo and it was fine. I also know of a lot of other people who've had one and they have been fine too. I think Dazed was just very unlucky with the damage done during her surgery.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, I tend to agree that it generally is a safe procedure. I think the reason Dazed had the experience she did was because they were removing her tube. That's more invasive than an exploratory lap or a lap to remove endo. I also agree that Dazed was very unlucky. I'm not sure what the percentage is that the second tube gets damaged when the first tube gets removed. I didn't even know it could happen, though I remember asking before my surgery if they could make sure to save my other tube and my ovaries. They couldn't promise me that. But they also didn't say that my other tube was at great risk. 

Amy, you need to be as informed as possible which is why I'm giving you all the info I know. Hopefully it can guide you to ask your doctor appropriate questions. 

As for the foot and hand, I have no clues. I'm glad you are going to see a neurologist though. This must all feel so overwhelming. I wish I was there to drive you and Ella around and give you hugs.


----------



## LucyJ

Amy definitely get your mil to drive ella to daycare. Have you got someone who can go with you to the drs?

Amanda when I read that about dazed I found it so scary that the procedure she had caused the damage. There seems to be so many different ways an etopic can show its self or not as the case with some women.

I do have some good news have put in a spoiler:


Spoiler
Steve got the dopplar out for me the other day and it took a little longer than I would of liked but I found the babys hb and Im pretty sure I've felt some movement :cloud9:


----------



## Sugarlove2

That's lovely news Lucy! 

I got a very strong positive on my OPK today, so BD'd. Not holding out much hope though this month.


----------



## heart tree

You took the words out of my mouth Sugar! That's absolutely lovely Lucy! :happydance:

Sugar, that's great that your body got back in gear so quickly. I'll hold the hope for you. xo


----------



## pregoinnorge

That's great news Lucy:) that's such an amazing feeling and sound:)

Good luck with bding, Sugar!

Btw Amanda, I will be in the Bay Area again in July, but on my own. I have a conference in Lake Tahoe and will probably be flying in and out of SFO. Lunch date? Too bad our salad place burned down...


----------



## heart tree

When in July? I would love to, but it would have to be the first week of July. We're leaving on July 8 and won't be back until sometime in August. Going to Tim's parent's house in Kansas City first for their 50th wedding anniversary. Then going to Cape Cod for my family week. Delilah and I are staying on the Cape for a few weeks extra since I'm not working (and since July and August in the Bay Area is so damn cold!)

I was sooooo sad that Intermezzo burned down! Did you hear that Alice Water's restaurant, Chez Panisse also burned? I'm not sure of the extent of the damage, but it was pretty bad from what I've heard. They are reopening thought, whereas Intermezzo is gone for good.


----------



## msarkozi

Thinking of you Amy. Hope you are getting some rest and can get some answers in the morning :hugs:

great news Luce! I can't believe how quick your pregnancy is going. It seems like you and Gibs are flying by, and mine is going so slow lol! 

I felt this baby so much earlier then I did with Kash (probably since I weighed less), but man is this an active baby too compared to what Kash was. I am so glad the days are ticking by for finding out the gender for sure! If you ask Kash, he says he wants a girl. He agrees we can name her Sadie lol. I was asking him today about names if it is a brother instead, and asked him if he wanted to name the baby Brandt and he said no. So I asked him if he wanted to name him William, and he was very enthusiastic when he said yes. I told Gord when he got home from work, and he said he liked that name, so I think we are close to finally agreeing on a boys name :)


----------



## VGibs

Grrrrrrr I have 1 day off in 11. I'm exhausted and so crabby and everyone keeps saying "Well you wanted to get pregnant." I would punch a teddy bear right now. *mini rant over*


----------



## Dazed

Geesh Amy! I can't really give you any advice, I'm obviously not your run of the mill ectopic sufferer. Have they given you another ultrasound? I'm glad they are doing betas, but they should at least be giving you an ultrasound to verify that they still don't see anything.

Thanks for all the love ladies. I'm generally well, just still mentally numb IYKWIM. Coming to terms with this wasn't hard once the surgery was done, but its still the reality of it all. I have a feeling DH is just done because I can't get him to really talk about if he wants to pursue things further. I have decided that once I get around that obstacle with him and he wants to go further, I am going to try for the INCIID scholarship. That really is our only option other than asking family (AKA mum & dad) for money.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Levels up again but not doubled. Around 350 now I guess. Got the shot so sitting here with them monitoring my blood pressure. 

I've been thinking about you a lot Dazed. I can imagine that this is all do hard to process. I'm glad that you are doing OK. Good luck with the scholarship!


----------



## pregoinnorge

Sorry forgot to answer you about Cali. The conference starts on the 7th I think. Maybe I fly on the 6th? Rent a car, visit some friends, and drive up to Tahoe. I would love to see you and meet lil' D;)


----------



## Round2

Amy, so glad to hear you got the shot. I. As if dealing with a loss isn't hard enough, but have to fight for them to take care of you properly is just awful.

Dazed, I think about you often too. After my 3rd loss when my hubby wanted to give up was one of the lowest periods of my life. It took some time, but after he realized how I could never be happy without continuing to try, then he agreed to try again. I hope you get another chance as well.

Lucy, glad that's wondeful news. I felt movement so much earlier with Bryce as well. It was around the 14 week mark too. So happy this little bubba is here to stay!

Mel, William was one of our names as well. Pretty sure it was because of Braveheart!

AFM, well I survived my first solo road trip with both kids. It was crazy! Bryce didn't sleep, Maddy got the stomach flu...despite this, it was fun, but I'm not sure if I would do it again.

Things have been pretty stressfull since coming home. Hubby's anxiety issues are worse than ever. He's pretty much incapacitated right now. I'm so drained and fustrated with doing everything for everyone. I'm starting to feel bitter and angry that I have nobody to help me. Bryce was up every hour last night again. I'm sure it was becasue he was constipated as he had big poo in his diaper this morning. Just not sure much longer I can continue on being super mom.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Round :hugs: Can you book yourself for a massage or something just to have some you time for a little bit? Is there any friends that would be willing to take the kids for a couple hours? It's hard being super mom, but it shows what a strong woman you are! I am basically a single parent, even with a spouse, so I know how you feel. Hopefully Bryce starts sleeping well for you and then you can get some much needed rest!


----------



## vickyd

Amy sorry you had to go through this...Hope you are doing ok and on the mend...

Round Gosh that sounds stressful! Do you have family close by that can maybe help you out during this time?? I cant imagine how helpless you must feel not being able to help out hubby...


----------



## Round2

Thanks ladies....ya, I wish there were people I could ask for help. My hubby's familiy is here, but his grandmother had a stroke last week and is not well. My mom is here, but she's a mess. She had a car accident a few years ago and it's left her partially brain damaged. Some days she doesn't even remember that I have a baby.

I tried leaving the kids with hubby while I got my hair done last weekend - but I could see as I was walking out the door that he was having a major panic attack, so I grabbed Maddy and brought her with me.

Most of my girl friends are spread out across the province....the few I have here just had babies themselves.

Unfortunately, I don't really have any choice but to suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## LucyJ

Round Im sorry you are having such a hard time I hope things get better. :hugs:

Amy :hugs: I'm glad they are looking after you now and just so sorry you are having to go through this.

Dazed thinking of you too you've been through so much and it will take time to process. I always found with Steve that he focused on being strong for me and didnt want to talk about anything as he didnt want to upset me. Here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

wish we lived closer Round, I would take the kids for you for a bit! is there a drop in daycare or anything available?


----------



## Sparkly

Amy - I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this honey :hugs:

Dazed - Thinking of you often. xx

Round - Things sound really stressful for you at the moment, I hope some pressure is taken off you soon :hugs:

Mel - Happy V day :yipee:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Wow round, that sounds like a lot to handle. It must be hard but it sounds like you're doing really well. When do you have to go back to work?


----------



## heart tree

Amy, how are you feeling? I didn't have any side effects from the shot. What made you choose that route in the end? Does this mean you won't be traveling? I'm so sorry this is happening. I'm totally up for meeting again in July. We can figure out details later. 

Dazed, this all just happened. I imagine your hubby will come around. It took Tim a long time to agree to IUI/IVF/surrogacy. Each one of those topics took a lifetime for him to grasp in my opinion. And we were looking at all of these options before my ectopic. Once the ectopic happened, he got quickly on board with IUI but again, it was a lot of work to build him up to that. I have a hunch your hubby is similar. It's such an unfair situation for you to both be in right now.

Round I can't even begin to imagine how stressed you must be. I can't remember, does your hubby have a diagnosis of anxiety disorder? I'm no child psychologist by any means, but I wonder if Bryce isn't sleeping well due to some of the anxiety he sees in your hubby? How did Bryce do on your trip? I know it must not feel like it, but Bryce will get easier. It might just be a little while longer.

Mel, I keep thinking girl for you. I have nothing to compare it to, but Delilah was super active in my belly. I love that Kash wants a girl too! So cute that he's helping you with names!

Gibs, you're allowed to be crabby. Just go punch that teddy bear and then have a bite of chocolate.


----------



## Round2

Hearty, yes my DH was diagnosed by his GP a few months ago with an anxiety disorder. His anxiety doesn't seem to be brought on by anything - it just comes and goes randomly. His GP thinks it's a chemical imbalance as it runs in his family. He's been to see a psychologist and is taking drugs - but nothing seems to help. He has moments when he's fine, sometimes hours, but it never lasts. It's hard to watch because I can see he's getting depressed about it. He's not enjoying things the way he used too. I spent yesterday trying to find a psychiatrist that might be able help him but the wait to see one is over a year.

Mel, thanks, I wished that you lived here too! Happy V -Day.

Amy, I don't go back till the end of July, thank goodness. It's still coming soon though. How are you feeling today? What is the latest with you?

Last night was another rough one, Bryce was up 5 times!


----------



## VGibs

I have been crying for the past half hour. I have been at work all morning and have vomitted 18 times. I am so sick. And one of the girls I work with told the whole store I'm pregnant. All the guys I work with keep laughing at me and talking about gross food to make me feel worse. I have so much work to get done and I'm so far behind but I know I need to see a doctor.


----------



## vickyd

Virginia thats weird that all the guys are acting like a-holes...In my job where 98% are male they were all so supportive during all my pregnancies...Usually its women who arent as supportive. Why dont you talk to them about their behavior?


----------



## heart tree

Oh Round, that sounds incredibly stressful. I wonder if there are other meds he can take. Anxiety and depression can go hand in hand. Is his depression being addressed? Is he getting regular counseling? I don't know what the resources are like where you live, but it sounds like he needs more attention to get this in check. I have no advice for Bryce. You seem like you are doing everything possible. 5 times is a lot for his age. Did you talk to the doc about food intolerances yet? 

Gibs, that sounds like harassment to me. Is there a supervisor you can speak to about this? It sounds like you might have hyperemesis gravidarum with all of that vomiting. You need to see a doctor. Your health comes before work.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I can't believe those jerks would act that way vgibs. I cant imagine anyone treating you like that! Work is so not as important as your health- can you get some time off?


----------



## LucyJ

V I'm shocked by the treatment you are receiving definitely sounds like harassment is there a manager or someone you could talk too? Get yourself to the dr's asap hopefully they can do something to help with the sickness. Your health is the most important.

Amy how are you?

Oh round that's rough I really hope he starts sleeping better soon. Had your hubby been back to the drs could they change his medication hope he can find away through this I can't imagine how hard it must be for you.

:hugs: to all


----------



## heart tree

How are my Disco girls today? Rainy day here. Baby is taking long naps today. Must be the weather. She crawled (kind of) for the first time yesterday and cut her first tooth last week! On my phone now but will post a video of her crawl when I get on the computer. 

Recently she has been screaming when we put her to bed. We used to be able to put her down, give kisses and leave the room. I think she's having separation anxiety. She won't settle, even if I go in and pat her. I had to nurse her to sleep last night but she wasn't really hungry. Once she's down she has consistently been sleeping for 7 hours then wakes to feed then back down for 3-4 more hours. My question is, how do you put your kids down? We feed her, do bath, books then bed. Do you pat them? Hold them? Let them cry? I know some of you did CIO. I guess I want to hear other alternatives. She's 9 months on Sunday but her adjusted age isn't even 8 months yet. 

We just started leaving a stuffed animal in her crib for comfort. What else can I do?


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hi Amanda! I'm ashamed to say that I still let Ella have a bottle before bed. I know it's terrible but it's her only one of the day. After dinner we play and color and then it's bath time. Then I hold her (and her favorite stuffed toy) and read a book and then sing while she cuddles and drinks. Usually she just throws her bottle down and either falls asleep in my arms or points to her bed. When she was Delilah's age I still let her nurse to sleep actually and she usually did OK through the night unless she was sick or hungry, but rarely woke up just to comfort nurse. However for the first 6 months she would ONLY sleep while nursing. That was terrible!

I swear I just jinxed myself and she will wake up 18 times tonight!

It's so frustrating when things work for awhile and then suddenly stop! Good luck!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty were you able to put her down awake and let her self settle? Hero never could do this so i rocked her to sleep till about 14 months and from then on i would have her in my bed and sing her to sleep. I then would move her to her crib asleep in my arms. It takes about 15-45 minutes depending on her degree of fussiness lol! This methos howver will never teach her to self settle which creates problems when she wakes in the middle of the night and you have to re-do the whole process.


----------



## VGibs

Well my manager is probably the worst of the bunch. He teases me relentlessly and tells me constantly that I have to "suck it up" and there is nothing they can do for me. I can get time off if I call in sick but I have to make up the work which is way more stressful and I don't get paid for the time I take off. 

It turns out I had a very very bad stomach virus and was forced to take today and yesterday off. The worst part, I know I am going to get a lot of attitude when I go back to work. And my stupid husband is the most unsupportive man in history. He thinks I am being lazy and is visibly angry that I am not making any money by being off these days. He came home last night and yelled at me for about 40 minutes because I did not pick up MeMe from daycare. Not only did he not ask me to. But I literally could not get out of bed yesterday. He has been a total nightmare since he quit smoking. Its been almost 3 months since he quit and he has been a nightmare to live with. Everything makes him angry. He thinks everyone is lazy and annoying. He keeps telling me that morning sickness is all in my head. He yells at the kids for no reason. I just want him to leave sometimes.


----------



## Round2

VGibs, sorry to hear your hubby is being so unsupportive. MS is definatley not in your head!

Hearty, I used to be able to put Bryce down in his crib awake, but we're having the same issue now. The second his head hits the mattress he screams and screams. I've tried CIO, but it's not working. Lately, I've just fed him or rocked him. I don't remember Maddy going through this phase, I think she was already sleeping well so we didn't have to worry about it. Tommorow we're going to the doctor to discuss allergies, he hasn't pooed since Monday this week and his waking more and more at night. Last night he was awake for 3 hours and woke up 3 other times. Something has got be going on.


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda I nursed Benjamin to sleep untill he dropped his evening feed at just before 13 months then we would rock him to sleep untill about 14/15months when I used the put down pick up method or similar to that to get him to settle on his own it took 3 days and we got there. Our routine is bath, quite time with milk including a story, nightime songs and bed most nights he goes down in his cot and settles with no problems.


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty, as you know I used CIO method. But the times where he did need some comfort, I would go into his room, give him his soother, and I would sway/bounce him in my arms for a few minutes until he was settled and then would put him back down. I have used soft music before as well, and would just let the cd play until it was done.


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed- It is good to see you posting in here:hugs:. 

Round- You have a lot on your plate. I hope your husband can get the help he needs. I&#8217;m sure it breaks your heart to see him like this and plus it puts that added burden on you since you have to be the rock of the family. 

vGibs- I&#8217;m sorry to hear you are so ill with MS and then a virus on top of that. I had bad MS too but nothing compared to what you are going through. Your job situation definitely is not helping and I can&#8217;t believe your husband is acting this way towards you. I would be livid. You need to be supported during this time. Do you have other friends and family you can lean on for support? 

Amanda- I loved the video of Delilah crawling in her cute little dress. Penny usually goes down without a fuss but when she is having trouble I let her cry for a few minutes and then I will go into the nursery and cuddle her and put her back down. If she will not settle I bring her to bed with us but this is rare. It could definitely be separation anxiety. Penny was right around Delilah&#8217;s age when she started going through that. It helped when her grandma got her stuffed puppy, Violet. It sings songs, plays games and even has a special bed time song. We also got her a stuffed turtle star projector. I think she is having another episode because if Tim or I leave the room she just breaks down in tears. The other night I went to see a friend and felt so awful seeing her little face and hands pressed against the window crying. 

It&#8217;s so cute now because Penny will tuck her dollies in at bed time before curling up with them:cloud9:. 

Amy- Penny still drinks a bottle too:blush:. Her last one is before dinner. I&#8217;ve tried to get her used to sippy cups but she just pushes them away. She loves drinking from a regular cup so we give her that as often as we can. Occasionally she will drink from her sippy that has a straw. I really need to wean her from the bottle ASAP. 

AFM- Tim, Penny and I are officially proud owners of backyard chickens! They are an Easter gift for Penny but we will raise them and keep them for fresh eggs. My mom used to surprise my sister and I will baby chicks, ducks or bunnies on Easter so I wanted to do that for Penny. Yesterday we came home with 2 Columbian Rocks, 1 Mille Fleur Bantam and 1 Cuckoo Maran. Our back yard will be our own mini farm and Tim already has big plans for our garden. Someday I would love to add a goat or two to the mix and a mini potbellied pig. We also do worm composting so we have our very own rich soil.


----------



## VGibs

Amber - I have my mom and Dad but my mother never had MS so she doesn't really understand. It's funny about your chickens because we got 20 new chickens yesterday! LOL We have 1 pygmy goat *Eugenia Victoria Butler* and 2 pot bellies *Ophelia, and Sophia*. We tried worm compost but the darn duck kept getting into it and eating the worms. She has since gone on to duck heaven so we may try again soon. 


Meme still has a bottle as well. She gets a bottle of water at night to sleep with. She is still very attached to sucking to sleep. She never uses a bottle at daycare or at my Mom's house.


----------



## hoping:)

vGibs- That is awesome! I will definitely be coming to you for advice on my chickens:thumbup:. You have the set up Im dreaming of. Hopefully in the next year we will be in a bigger house and can make all of that possible for us. I love the names for your animals. We are still thinking of names but for sure our light colored Columbia Rock is named Omlet:haha:. Worm composting is super easy as long as you dont have creatures sneaking off with the worms. Sorry to hear about your duck any plans to get another one or add other animals to your mini farm?


----------



## VGibs

Our animals are mainly all rescues and trade off's. Meaning, we traded the duck for 3 dozen egg's. And when we bought our goat she came with a drake, but sadly he ended up in a coyote's tummy. We have 7 horses and 4 of them are rescues. The mini donkey came with a mare we used to have who could not be parted from her little donkey *Charlotte*. The mare had a traumatic birth and we lost both her and the foal. I was heartbroken. But our little Charlotte has hung on. We have no cattle but are looking into getting some highland heifers. Mainly because my Mother adores their shaggy coats and they are well suited to Ontario winters. I have tons of pictures on my FB.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girls, I'm useless at keeping up! My 2 have such a busy social life that I don't have much time to myself!

Amanda - sounds like Delilah is just going through a phase (or trying you)! I never needed to try anything with pops, just gave her a teddy, put her music show on and left the room, she never once cried, I stopped her bottles completely at 11 months and I'm so glad I did! Zach however is a different story, I tried cc a while ago and it worked, now I just put him down with a teddy and music show also and he settles himself! They're both sleeping 13-14 hours every night so I must be doing something right, either that or the drugs are really good :rofl:

Zach finally has his dietician app and allergy testing next week! He's 10 months now and still doesn't eat, it's so frustrating and I feel like I've completely failed at weaning! The last food he had was 3 weeks ago, but I then ended up rushing him to hospital as he was covered in hives and breathing funny, freaked me out, thankfully from that the hospital have pushed to get answers!

Pops is still my angel, a model toddler if there's such thing, she really is amazing and such a lil diamond!x


----------



## Round2

So quiet in here!

Sassy, sorry to hear about Zach. That's awfully scary. Don't feel bad about not weaning, breast is best for the first year anyways. Glad to hear Poppy is such a little angel.

Not much going on here. We talked to my GP about Bryce's constipation and sleeping issues. She wants him on an extremely high fibre diet for the next two weeks and if no improvement, then we're going to look further into tests and meds for his constipation. His sleeping habits have been atricious lately...he's been getting up every hour. I'm surviving though, run down and tired, but the spring weather seems to be helping me cope!!

What's everyone up to for easter?


----------



## msarkozi

Hey Round, it's very quiet in here!

I hope the diet helps Bryce...good luck! 

I am leaving Wednesday to Edmonton for the night, appointments all day Thursday, and then heading to mom and dad's in Cold Lake for the weekend. We drive back home on Monday. Will be busy, but I am looking forward to it. How about you?


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone, I'm back from Scotland. It was a great trip. I wrote a lengthy trip report in my journal if anyone is interested. Back to the real world.....

Oh, and I hope Sassy doesn't mind me mentioning but she just could probably use some support in her journal at the moment, as well, as she's just had a MC. :cry: 

Mel, did I miss your gender scan while I was away? Does your ticker mean you are team Blue? Gosh your pregnancy is flying by.

Round, I hope the diet helps. Gosh, Bryce's sleeping sounds so hard to deal with. Does he seem exhausted during the day? How does he nap?


----------



## hoping:)

Hi everyone! 

Allie- I will go check out Sassy's journal. So very sad:nope:

Round- I really hope the high fiber diet helps

Mel- enjoy being around your family and showing off Kash and your baby bump. You look great in your pics you post on FB!

Easter plans- we are heading out to New Mexico Friday and will spend the weekend with my mom's family and my dad's new girlfriend (my mom's cousin:wacko:). Hopefully it won't be too awkward and hopefully I don't just burst into tears.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the update about Sassy, Allie. I had no idea. Will go check out her journal.

Welcome home. Will check out your journal too!

Round, Delilah is also very constipated, regardless of how much fiber I give her. But her sleep isn't as bad as Bryce's. Hopefully it will help him to get more fiber!

Mel, have a good time. Do you have another scan soon?

Who else has scans coming up?

Amber, have a great trip. Tears are allowed!

We're heading to Tim's cousins which is a few blocks away. Nothing too major for us. I want to thank everyone for their input on how you put your little ones down. Actually Allie, if you want to weigh in, I'd love to hear how you do it. Currently I've resorted to patting Delilah down for all of her naps and her bedtime. It takes me 5-10 minutes tops and then she sleeps well. It keeps her from crying at all. She usually only wakes once at night to feed and then goes right back to sleep until the morning. For now, this is working for us, but down the road it might not. I hope I'm not setting myself up for a fall.

Lucy, what did you mean when you said you did the pick up and put down method? Can you give me details? 

Amber and Sassy, what lights/music show do you use? I'd be curious to try something like that.

Super busy right now. I took another contract job writing some curriculum so I'm not able to be on the computer for fun as much right now.

Hope you all are doing well. xo


----------



## vickyd

Oh Sass im so sorry....

Round and Hearty when Hero becomes constipated i load her up on brocolli, oranges and camomile tea. The camomile tea was recommended by a gastp specialist and it works remarkably fast, 100 ml and literally its out in minutes. Stay away from bananas and apples as they cause really bad constipation. Hearty glad to hear delilah is sleeping so well! 

Good luck Sparkly on your 20 week scan!

AFM, not much going on. Got a trip to Istanbul end of april which im looking forward to, Alex will be joining me courtesy of my boss. Hero is hilarious at the moment, she is talking like mad and switches between greek and english quite easily. Ive also taught her some spanish words and she loves the praise she gets everytime she she says something. She now greats everyone by saying "Hola soy Herw" hahaha!!!! shes so clever...


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks vicky, yes I have my 20 week scan this afternoon, and I know that only your ladies will understand how I'm feeling right now. Everyone expects me to be excited but I just can't feel it, I just feel a ball of anxiety. I've had a cry this morning, which was a bit of a relief but I can feel that tight knot building up in my stomach making me feel sick with dread. I have no rational reason for my fears as both babies have always been fine at all my scans, and I had a listen in with the doppler this morning and both have lovely strong heartbeats and are none stop wriggling away :shrug:

Sassy - Oh god honey, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Round - I hope the diet is helping Bryce

Mel - Have a lovely Easter with your parents

Allie - Glad you had a good trip over here :D

Hoping - Enjoy your Easter with the family x

Hearty - Have a lovely Easter

Vicky - I love that Hero is bi-lingual :) My brother is doing the same with his 2 children, they are both learning to speak Dutch & English.


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly i totally get you babes...With Hero i did not enjoy even ONE scan. Everytime i was crying my eyes out in advance and during the whole scan. I only allowed myself to relax for about an hour after the scan and then panic set in again. If we ever go for number 2 i dread going through all that stress again....


----------



## Round2

Sparkly, I held my breath in sheer terror at every scan. I couldn't bring my daughter till I was over 30 weeks and even at that point I was afraid in case something happened. Everything is going to be wonderful. Give a wave to your gorgeous girls from us.

Vicky, thanks for the tips. I'm brewing some tea for my boy right now. I'll let you know how it goes!!

Sassy, haven't read your journal yet, but I'm so sorry.

Got a sitter lined up and we're going out for dinner tonight to my favourite restaurant. Hope I can stay awake!


----------



## Allie84

Enjoy your night out, Round! Sooooo well deserved!!

Good luck Sparkly!!! :)

Vicky, that trip sounds great! Hero sounds so clever and adorable.

Hearty, you asked how I put Alistair to sleep. Well, until he was about 11 months or one it was bath with bedtime (lavender) bubbles and soap followed by a quick infant massage and pjs. Then I nursed and sang him the same few songs, and then Alex gave him a bottle of formula. We laid him down in his crib with his noise machine and ceiling projector on and told him 'night night' and then left. Every once in a while he would protest for a few seconds but usually he'd roll right over and sleep. After I stopped nursing he also seemed to dislike the massage thinking I was tickling him! So, now it's bath (some nights.....still use the bedtime bath), pjs, cuddles with a story and bottle blush:...need to drop that bottle), a quick prayer or song and then he's usually saying 'night night' and will sometimes even walk to his room! If we carry him he still yells "night night!" We put on his noise machine, tell him good night and lay him down with his CoCo (his toy monster) and blanket and leave the room. Again, he almost always rolls over and goes straight to sleep but every once a while he will protest (not by crying but by hollering for us) for less than a minute. If were more than a minute I would go in and see what was bothering him.


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks all for thinking of me

Of course I was being ridiculous......and both my baby girls are just fine even better than fine, they are both measuring 19+2 so that's now officially a week ahead of dates!!! They are both just over the 50th centile and no abnormalities were seen at all

I ate half a bag of skittles before I went so they were both quite active, and at one point near to the end of the scan Pussycat was kicking Owl......so Owl punched her back That's what I like to see, my girlies taking no shit!! 

Unfortunately Owl's placenta is posterior low lying, so they will keep an eye on that and hopefully it will move up as my womb grows.

Both were confirmed as having no dangly bits :)


----------



## Round2

Yay for healthy girls...with no dangly bits!! Congrats my dear!!


----------



## vickyd

Wonderful news Sparkly!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGibs

Good babies! Glad they were behaving lol


----------



## Allie84

Yay Sparkly!!!! :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

Well I did it...announced it on FB in a round a bout kind of way. I was getting really scared and nervous about it for some dumb reason so I just went ahead and did it.


----------



## Sparkly

I loved your announcement Ginny :wohoo:


----------



## LucyJ

Congrats Sparkly 

V I still havent announced mine yet keep thinking I will then get scared which us daft as I'm 16 weeks today.

Amanda will reply to you probably tomorrow but on my phone at the mo so being quick.

Allie glad you had a great time away.

Sassy :hugs: thinking of you.

Afm: we're at my parents it was my dads birthday yesterday we didn't do my had weather was horrid so we had a quiet day went for lunch going to take him to Harry potter studios in may as a late trip. Been to the zoo with my parents. brother, sil, niece & step-nephew they arrived late last night it was cold but had a great time. Hope you all have a fab Easter weekend.


----------



## Allie84

You will love the Harry Potter studios, Lucy!! I literally cried tears of joy. It was a blissful experience, soooooo much fun for anyone as into Harry Potter as I am. :)

HAPPY EASTER to all of my lovely Disco ladies. :icecream: :kiss:


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks ladies! I am back now after a wonderful weekend away. It always goes so quick, and unfortunately I don't get to go out again for awhile now. 

I had my 3d ultrasound at uc baby on Thursday and he is definitely a boy! He is hiding behind the placenta though and so my pictures were not very clear at all. It was great seeing him, and hearing about how he is going to be a blonde again and that he is going to be a cuddler (he was cuddling his umbilical cord). He has the same nose as Kash, as well as the nice long eye lashes too. Apparently sugar does not affect him at all. I downed a bottle of pepsi before the scan like told, and then I ate over 20 suckers that she kept shoving at me to get him going, and he remained calm the whole time and barely moved lol! She said he will be an excellent sleeper and calm baby until he starts crawling, and then will be go go go like his big brother. 

Gord proposed to me as well during the ultrasound, so now it's also wedding planning time! Going to need lots of encouragement to lose major weight before the wedding! 

Kash loved every minute with his grandparents and great grandpa, and it was such a joy to watch. He is definitely a grandpa's boy (to both of them), and grandma was only ok at times lol! 

It was nice to get home last night and sleep in our own beds. Everyone had good sleeps and now back to routine again. This Saturday will be the first of the swim lessons too, so we will be driving to High Level every Saturday morning until June 15th for those. Will make the weeks go by quick I am sure. 

Great news about the twins Sparkly!

And Gibs, I loved your announcement too :)

So sorry Sass! :hugs:

Hello to all my other lovely ladies too. I hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## Round2

Congrats Mel! When is the wedding? Are we all invited...ha,ha, just kidding!!

Congrats on team blue too...I see lots of hockey in your future!!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Mel!!! That is so amazing!! :happydance: Were you shocked? Congrats on Team Blue, too!!!!! 

And thanks for the update. :)

How is everyone?


----------



## msarkozi

lol, if you can all make it to Red Deer :) We are thinking June 21, 2014 for the wedding. We were going to do October 4th, 2014 but changed it to June as I will be just finishing mat leave and so I can take the time to go down south a couple weeks before and make sure everything is all in order without having to take time off of work to do it. There is so much to do for it, and I don't really know where to start with it all. I can't decide if I want blue or purple for my colors......decisions decisions!

We picked a name for the baby tonight - Riley John Patrick! I like that Gord wanted to add in the Patrick to it this time too. It's one of his middle names, and we used it for Kash too....he wasn't sure if people would think that is dumb or not, but I like it :)


----------



## vickyd

Congrats Mel!!!!!!!!!!
Question...How could they tell Riley is going to be blonde????????

Well ill be in Toronto December 2nd but i doubt ill get to see any of you canadians as you all live really far no? Round i forget which part of Cnanda youre in....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats Mel, do please gord finally proposed! Love the name Riley that was our 2nd choice for Zach.x


----------



## Round2

vickyd said:


> Congrats Mel!!!!!!!!!!
> Question...How could they tell Riley is going to be blonde????????
> 
> Well ill be in Toronto December 2nd but i doubt ill get to see any of you canadians as you all live really far no? Round i forget which part of Cnanda youre in....

Vicky, I'm about 3.5 hours away, but I visit Toronto often. If I can swing it, I'd LOVE to meet up.

Mel, love the name!


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats, Mel:happydance: Yay for a boy and yay for getting engaged. I love the name too! Is Kash excited about a brother?

June 21st is my birthday! It sounds like a great day to get married:thumbup: I would love to go to Canada. 

I hope everyone had a fantastic Easter:flower:


----------



## msarkozi

Vick - they must be able to tell by the hue that is picked up. They said that with Kash as well, and he is definitely a blonde. UC Baby is purely entertainment purposes, so they must be taught how to identify all of this stuff in the ultrasound I am guessing?

I am in Northern Alberta, so Toronto is quite a distance for me. 

I told Gord that June 21st is the first day of summer and longest day of the year, which will also be the longest day of his life! lol!


----------



## vickyd

Round ill be there Dec 2nd-7th, it would be amazing if we could meet up!!!


----------



## heart tree

Mel I love the name! Congrats on another boy. So exciting that you are having a baby and planning a wedding! Wow!

I'd be so jealous of a Canadian meet up. When is someone going to come to SF? Hopefully I'll get to see Amy in July. Amy, if you are reading, how are you? 

I'm in writing hell right now. I took a contract job for my old employer and only have time to write when Delilah naps. It's killing me. The only free time I have is the hour or two between her bedtime and mine. Luckily she slept like a champ last night, so at least I'm rested. Tim has agreed to take all of the middle of the night shifts and I'll take the early morning ones. We're trying to wean her from nursing in the middle of the night as she clearly doesn't need it anymore. So far so good. The first night he settled her, she looked for the boob and when she didn't find it, fell asleep in his arms quickly and he put her back down. Since then, she has only woken for her early morning feed. I can live with that. 

Ok, naughty me. I need to be writing but I'm on B&B instead. What's worse is that I only wrote a paragraph for this nap time and she's now awake! Gotta run.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, can you hire some help for Delilah or put her in childcare part-time?

I'm about to enroll Alistair in an early learning center for M/W/F. It's just too hard to work from home with a little one. I don't actually need M/W/F but that's all they will offer for part-time, so I just have to take it. I would prefer T/Th but someone took that spot....

Well done on weaning the middle of the night feed. You will be able to work much better when you are rested!!! 

I hope to come to SF sometime soon to see my sister. I just don't know what's going on. We are trying to move. Alex is starting to apply for jobs in California, Colorado and one random job in Atlanta with the UK gov't.

Mel, what a beautiful name!! :) I'm so excited for you. Hmmm I think Red Deer is a bit of a drive.


----------



## heart tree

Naughty me... back on again. 

Allie, my deadline is this Sunday. It's not worth trying to find childcare. Plus the reason I took this gig is to help with money. I'm halfway through what I need to write and whatever I don't get done during the week, I can get done on Saturday when Tim is around.

How is your mom? I popped over to your journal last night, but I just didn't have enough energy in me to be on the computer. I want to read about your trip though!

Definitely let me know when you come to visit your sister. She lives less than an hour away from me if I recall. 

I think Alex needs to get a job in California. Preferably SF so we can hang out. Can you please tell him that I would very much appreciate that? 

Holy cow, my girl just talked herself to sleep! No crying! Woo hoo!!! 

Ok, I need to go write now. For real.


----------



## Allie84

Well done Delilah!!!!

Good luck getting the writing done this weekend. :hugs: You're almost done!!! 

I will pass the message on to Alex. ;) I sure wouldn't mind living somewhere with a bit more sunshine and people.


----------



## VGibs

Love the name Mel!


----------



## vickyd

Hey ladies! boy its quiet in here! Ive been super busy at work and fighting a loosing battle with a serious sinus infection the past 2 weeks. Thursday i officialy lost and spiked a 40 degree fever which thankfully has gone down today. My parents and Alex also are sick so ive had to take care of Hero while being so ill. I used to wonder how mothers that are sick entertain their kids, i now know its some kind of miracle....I took her to the park with a 39 degree temp, my knees were buckling and im sure i zoned out a few times loosing hero from my sight for a few seconds. Thankfully the other moms were helping me out or who knows what would have happened...


----------



## heart tree

OMG Vicky! I had to google a celcius to farenheit converter to see how high your temp was. 104? You poor thing. Are you feeling any better now? I had to care for Delilah with the flu and it was awful. I'm sorry you had to do the same. Thank god for other moms helping out!

It has been quiet in here. What's everyone else been up to?

I just completed my writing job for my old employer. It was a lot to write and very stressful. But it's done, so now I have a little more free time than I did before. Tim and I went out on our first real date since the baby was born. His cousin babysat. Luckily Delilah slept the whole time. She's been an amazing sleeper lately. She sleeps through until 5am at the earliest, nurses, then back to sleep until 7 or 8. One morning she slept through until almost 7am! I had several nights of 8 hour sleeps. I haven't slept 8 hours straight since I was pregnant. It has been wonderful. I'm getting greedy now though. Last night she was up at 4am to nurse, so I only got 5 hours in a row and I was upset. LOL! I used to pray that she would sleep until 4am! 

Here are some videos I got of her. One of her first crawl. She's not exactly on her hands and knees yet, but she's getting there. She can follow me around the house with this crawl though, so it does the job. She's much better at it now than when I took the video. The other is of a funny face she does all the time. Now I can get her to do it when I prompt her. Normally she does it when she's irritated. It cracks me up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHG4GYrr9hs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijntz-jJMz8


----------



## vickyd

what a squishy bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shes perfect Hearty!

Im feeling a bit better today, however no i have no sence of taste. Literally anything i eat tastes of nothing! I was on a really healthy eating plan the last 10 days but now im eating everything out of desperation for something that tastes other than cardboard....Seriously, i probs have gained 3-4 pounds the last 3 days....

Hearty hope the date was fun, did you ge some quality sex time as well????????/ hahaha!!! Quality sex hmmmm what is that again????


----------



## VGibs

It is pretty quiet in here. I have nothing exciting to report. At all. I am utterly boring and uninteresting.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Vicks! I love my gurl! She's such a sweetie pie. She slept from 8pm till 7am today!! I'm in awe. I friggin love my sleep! A long lost friend indeed. 

And yes, we had some "quality" sex time after our date. If you count quality as me telling him to be quick so I could go to bed! LOL! It was 11pm when we got home and I usually go to bed between 9 and 10 so I get decent sleep. Had Delilah told me she was going to sleep through the night, I might have made more of our quality time. But whatever, it was still a good time. I had an amazing cocktail and champagne that night, so things are always good after that!

Glad you are feeling better. You are still my idol when it comes to partying after having a baby. I need more lessons please.

Gibs, I'm sure you have more going on in your life. How are you feeling? I can't believe how far along you are now!

Just had a nice time at my nephew's 5th bday party. Had a few drinks. Feeling good! 

Super excited. I think I'm going to meet Allie and Alistair! I really hope we can make it happen. I'm obsessed with Disco meet ups. Before I die, I want to meet each and every one of you and your babes. Mark my words. (and no, this isn't the alcohol talking).


----------



## VGibs

I'm feeling awesome actually! I'm getting my energy back and the MS is letting up. I can already feel little flutters and the odd chuck Norris kick. Can hear baby loud and clear on the Doppler. I'm really relaxed now about this baby. REALLY looking forward to the summer off with the kids. Got some camping booked and A LOT of crafts to look forward to.


----------



## vickyd

hahaha!!!! Hearty thats hilarious!!! I think Alex would have a hard time performing if i told him hurry up!

Gibs those first flutters are exciting!!!

Im hoping to meet up with Round when im in Canada, disco meetings are so exciting i wish we could all have a night out. How much fun would that be? Sucks that we are scattered all over the world man... Im gonna see if there are any construction expos in Northern California for next year! Definately we will be taking part at world of concrete in Las vegas next year but thats pretty far from San Fransisco...

Partying after having a baby I guess is a greek thing hahah!!! Seriously it seems that only my Greek friends (living in Greece) do it. Even my greek friends who are still in Cnada have a hard time accepting that it can be done and most of them are quite judging about it haha!! Greek Canadians are the most judgemental creatures on earth. They want so bad to become Canadians they diss Greeks all the time. We part too much, we smoke too muchwe dont pay taxes bla bla bla the list goes on. They are seriously wacked haha!!!


----------



## VGibs

All of the restaurants in my little town are owned by Greek families. Well, except for the Chinese ones. And my friend Glenna who waitress at 2 of them said the same thing about Greek people being very judgmental of other Greek people. That's funny you mirrored that statement. I had no idea!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!! Just popping in from California. I'm very very excited to meet Amanda and Delilah! :happydance: I'm in L.A. right now. This trip is a run-away from Alex trip to consider our relationship and think more about splitting....and then I spent the past two days with my 'first love' and have had a lot of fun. But I do miss Alex. I'm very confused. More details in my journal.

Anyawys I am at the hotel and should probably sleep since I have many hours to travel tomorrow.


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls!

Gibs- see you are not boring! It just took Amanda asking and we learned you are feeling exciting movements, planning a camping trip and lots of crafts. Are the crafts for the baby? Im dying to take Penny camping but the weather has been so up and down lately. 

Amanda- I laughed at you telling Tim to be quick. I dont think I could tell my DH that. He is like a little boy at times and I could just picture him pouting all night about it. Your night out sounds fun and a few tasty beverages makes everything even better. Have fun meeting Allie and yes, we all need to meet each other face to face eventually! 

Vicky- when are you going to be in Vegas next year? Ill be there the beginning of March. Tim and I have the odd night going out to party with friends but we are still in bed by midnight like old people:haha:. I dont know how you do it if I drink more than 3 I am hung over for 2 days at least! 

Allie- Have fun! I posted in your journal.


Tim and I had our party night last night. Im not sure what I was thinking especially since I had to be at work today but it was totally worth it. I did run out of gas on my way to work semi hung over and had to be rescued by Tim and Penny:dohh:. 

Next weekend we are celebrating my dads 50th so with all my sisters together Im sure there will be more alcohol fueled shenanigans. The first night is a BBQ and pool party in Albuquerque and the next we are staying at a casino and taking my dad to a concert. Penny will be with her other grandparents. Ill be sad but at least she will get some quality time in with Tims parents and I may even get to sleep in for the first time in years! Penny is always up by 8 am and just as happy as a clam saying gmorn and chattering away while jumping on our bed. She is too cute to resist:cloud9:.


----------



## VGibs

Amber - Well those of you who have me on FB know what a huge Halloween nut I am so most of my crafts are Halloween prop builds for our home haunt. And a lot of home crafts like knitting dish cloths and towels and body puffs. Camping is going to be mildly stressful. My mother is mentally ill *she is agoraphobic* and it will be her and I for most of the week. With my kids. We have a strained relationship at the very best of times and spending a whole week with her...well lets just say I will be going for a lot of walks and reading to calm down. She has currently sent our entire extended family into a frenzy of gossip and high school shenanigans surrounding my aunt. It's all ridiculous and she is angry that I refuse to participate in ganging up on the woman. I lived with this aunt for a summer when I was 17 so I refuse to be a part of it.


----------



## vickyd

Hoping ill be in Vegas 21-24 th of January 2014 for the very exciting exhibit World of Concrete!!! OMG how lame does my job sound.....So i guess you wont be in vegas at that time? 

I used to be able to drink and dance all night and then some, now at around 4 am and after about 4-5 drinks im shattered! Still not to bad for a 38 year old as of tomorrow...Birthday looming grrrrrrr


----------



## hoping:)

Gibs- I am a HUGE fan of Halloween as well:thumbup: I look forward to seeing picutes of your crafts! I think it is so awesome you set up a haunted house. When Penny is older I would love to set one up for her birthday. I love that she is born so close to Halloween. 

Good luck with your mom and good for you not being pressured into bullying your aunt. She soundfs like an interesting character so at the very least you won't be bored!

Vicky- we were so close to actually meeting! I will be there March 5th-9th for my cousin's wedding and 21st birthday. I had to giggle at your exciting concrete exhibit but Vegas will make it worth while:thumbup:

Happy early birthday!!!:cake: Any big plans?


----------



## Round2

Err...I'm going to be in Vegas/LA in June! Damn, we need to coordinate our lives better.

Allie, so jealous you and Hearty going to meet up. I'm sorry to hear you and Alex are having so more issues though. I hope everything is alright. A little ocean time sounds like a good plan.

Vicky, you're a trooper. I can barely drink more than 2 glasses of wine without falling over these days.

Hoping, sounds like lots of fun time for you. I laughed at you saying you're up by 8am every day....that's sleeping in around here!!

Hearty, you sound like me. If ever we find time to DTD, I'm constantly thinking about how much sleep it's costing me!! It's terrible...I miss my hubby and not caring about sleep!!

Vgibs, have fun camping. I LOVE camping, couldn't imagine doing it right now with a barely sleeping little boy.

AFM, we're finally doing better sleep wise. Bryce is getting up 2-3 times now...instead of 5 times a night and he's pooing once a day. Still not great, but an improvement. He's an olympic crawler now and starting to stand on his own. He's such a busy, busy kid - he totally exhausts me. I'm certain he'll be walking in the next month. God help me now!!

I had a super proud mommy moment this week. Maddy got a note sent home from her teacher tell us how she was such a good student and had such a good attitude that we should know what a great kid we had and what a great job we did raising her. It seriously brought tears to my eyes!! Her teacher said that she would remember Maddy forever as she's one of the most precious students she'd ever taught. Isn't that amazing? It was pretty special to me. I put the note in a special box for safe keeping.


----------



## hoping:)

Round- I teared up at your special mommy moment. What a sweet girl you have and what an awesome teacher she has to recognize what a great family your are! 

I'm glad your sleep routine is getting better and I hope it continues to improve:thumbup: 

When in June will you be in LA? I will be there I believe the 20th-23rd :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls sorry I've been mia had bit if a rough time but doing better now.

Wow Vicky I don't know how you do it I'd seriously be asleep in the corner. Steve and I haven't had a night out since having Benjamin apart from a trip to the cinema at Christmas my mum looked after him. I think that's half the reason is not having anyone to look after him that my worries about leaving him. We are thinking about getting a babysitter one evening and going for a meal our neighbours have a daughter who has offered she's 19 and studying childcare so may get her round to see how Benjamin takes to her and for me to talk to her. I want to meet you your work needs to do a conference in the uk.

Round that's so lovely about maddy what a wonderful note to receive. Yay to better sleeping.

Amanda have a great time with Allie I'm so jealous. Want to meet you and all the disco girls. Love the video of Delilah such a cutie.

V that's so exciting about feeling fluttering and glad you feel relaxed. Enjoy camping.

Hoping sounds like fun hope you have a great time enjoy a lie in. Ha ha at penny jumping on the bed Benjamin does that and if you close your eyes he gets nose to nose with you and shouts hiya hiya hiya if you don't open your eyes and talk to you you are likely to get jumped on.

Allie hope the time away helps clear your mind have a great time with your sister and have fun with Amanda and her gorgeous girl.

I must go and try to sleep night night xx


----------



## Round2

Hoping, I'll be there in two months....June 10th to the 16th. Are you there this year too? Sounds like we'll be just missing each other!!!


----------



## VGibs

Well I think I have officially had enough of my job. I haven't slept at all tonight because I have been stressing about my job. This happens almost every week. The night I am due back to work I spend the whole night tossing and turning because I do not want to be there. Not only that but I found out yesterday that even though I did VERY well on my performance review I don't see a raise until June. Which is when I told them I am going on mat leave. So I see one friggin pay check with my raise. I am calling the midwife today to see what she can do for me because I am over it!


----------



## msarkozi

Finally, some action in here lol! 

I just got back from a weekend out of checking out venues for our wedding next June. We have a tough choice to make, but hoping we make the right one. I think we have to wait a few weeks until we hear back from a couple of them about negotiations we were having, as well as finding out a sample menu. We did hire a wedding planner though, so at least we accomplished that. 

I am heading to the clinic shortly for my lovely glucose test as well. I really do despise that crappy orange drink, as well as fasting! I just want to eat! 

Glad everyone else is doing well. I have to run, so sorry it's so quick


----------



## heart tree

Hi lovelies. No time to read right now but will do so tomorrow. Just wanted to wish Vicky a very happy birthday!

Also wanted to brag that I'm meeting Allie and Alistair on Thursday! :happydance: 

We'll make sure to take pics.

Will read back tomorrow when I have more time. Until then, hope everyone has a good night. xo


----------



## VGibs

Well I spoke with my midwife. She says she won't write me off work until the end of may. Which seems kind of stupid because I am going on leave in the middle of June anyways. Well after she told me this I had a panic attack at work which was terrible. And my boss wouldn't let me leave. I was so embarrassed!


----------



## msarkozi

I think that is the norm though isn't it? I know I won't get written off until the end of May as well, so I am just going to wait until then and ask for it. I might have problems getting written off work too if I don't have high blood pressure or gd like I did last time, as that's what was used to get me off of work. With my company, we have an ECM group (which is a medical group), and when you are signed off of work, everything goes through them and we have to get forms filled out by the doctor and sent to them as well. Then they call us while we are off and what not, making sure everything is ok. They can also say no this person is fit for work and be sent back to work. So part of me is hoping my glucose test comes back positive so I can get out of work sooner then I planned.


----------



## VGibs

I've never been written off work before so I wast sure what to expect. I had it in my head I could go when I wanted so that's why I was disappointed. I'm reserved to it now I guess.


----------



## msarkozi

yeah I am not sure exactly what they have in mind for when writing people off of work; like how far in advance. I know I was written off with Kash, and it was one month prior to his due date. I am guessing depending on circumstances and healthwise they might write you off sooner?


----------



## msarkozi

So I had a crap day yesterday. Gord's grandmother passed away, so we spent all morning trying to get him a flight out from here, and then from Edmonton to Saint John, NB. We finally managed to get it all sorted out and got him on his way. Then that evening I had to deal with trying to get a rental car and everything for him, which I told him would have been alot easier to deal with during the day then that evening, especially if I needed to run back out to work to use the scanner or fax machine at all (thankfully I didn't have to this time). 

While I was picking up Kash from daycare, my phone rang yet again, and it came up as unknown. I actually answered it this time for some reason (I never answer those calls), and it was his younger sister. She told me she was in the hospital because she tried to kill herself! FM! I really wasn't sure what to say at all, and it was the worst time to try and talk when I was trying to pick Kash up. I moved around the corner so I had a bit of privacy, but dealing with Kash wasn't as easy and he started screaming at one point because he was upset. So she let me go and unfortunately I couldn't hear her say which hospital she was at to call her again. I phoned Gord and told him when I got home. I was stressed all night from everything, and was so exhausted!

I managed to track down the phone number for where she is at, and will be phoning her on my lunch break to check in with her. Still really not sure what to say at all, but hopefully the words come when they need to. I am guessing she needs to talk more then anything. 

I was talking to the clinic this morning as well for Gord, and while I had them on the line I asked if my GD test results were back already from Tuesday, and they are, and they are positive! So I guess it's time to make sure I start following the diet (bye bye sweets - so depressing). I don't actually see the doctor until Wednesday, but I shouldn't continue on pretending I don't know. 

Hope everyone else's day is going better


----------



## vickyd

Mel what a day... Sorry to hear of Gord's grandma passing and OMG his sister..... Are they close? Does his family know she attempted to take her life? I can only imagine how worried you must have been...
Bummer about the positive GD test...Will you at least be written off work sooner again? 

Not much going on here, i didnt do anything for my birthday as still on antibiotics. They are starting to make me nauseated and i cant wait till sunday when im done. Alex did get me flowers and a cake though, and we had some sexy time which was good. I guess im just to used to partying on my birthday lol!

Hero is now at the "mummy whats this?" phase! I thought it wouldnt start for another year at least! Its funny but also a bit tiring lol! She can also now sing 2 songs if you can believe it! Where has my baby gone? Its so scary how fast time is moving...


----------



## Round2

Mel, I'm really sorry to hear about DH's grandmother and your SIL. What a crappy day indeed. It sucks about the GD too. Hope things are going better for you today.

Vicky, awee...that phase is cute. A little tiring, but cute. Wait till you get to the "I don't care what you say and I'm doing it anyways" phase. Fun time, can't wait for what is next!!

My other kid seems to be going through an obsession with bathrooms. Is this a boy thing? Everytime he hears the door open to the bathroom he makes a bee-line for it. If he beats me (which often does) I find him attempting to drink toilet water or sucking toilet paper. My daughter NEVER did this!!

I'm happy to report that we're now on night 4 of only getting up twice a night for feeds. He's doing so well!! He goes down at 7pm, gets up at midnight and 3 am for a quick feed. Then he gets up for good at 6am. Next week, I'm going to try to wean him down to one feed. As much as I'm happy about the sleep, I have to admit I am missing breast feeding him so much. He barely feeds durring the day and definately prefers his bottle. It makes me sad that my days of BF'ing mom are coming to an end. I know, I'm such a sob...I just love staring down at his beautiful little face!!


----------



## VGibs

I really missed breast feeding too. I was more attached to the quiet cuddle time then anything. 

Mel - Holy crap. I'd tell ya to crack a king can *only if the mountains are blue* but the whole "pregnant" thing. Did you have any GD symptoms?


----------



## Sparkly

Bloody Hell Mel, What a horrible day :( Sorry about the GD too hun :hugs: I was tested for it last week and passed, but I do have another at 28 weeks as I'm high risk to develop it. Did you have it with Kash?

round - glad to hear that you are getting better sleep honey, but sorry about the BF'ing coming to an end.

Vicky - when you're off the tabs you can have a belated birthday piss up :haha:

AFM - I'm doing good, bump is growing big now and both babies have started giving good hard kicks these days, I don't feel twin 2 as much as her placenta is anterior, but no doubt as she gets bigger I'll feel her more. I've started to get some backache if I do too much, but as I already get sciatica I kinda expected it to happen sooner or later. We've been doing lots of buying and have started to prepare the nursery....it's scarily starting to feel real now!!


----------



## msarkozi

Kash has been doing the "what's this" and "who's that" for a bit now. It does get tiring. But now he is starting to repeat what I say too, so I need to watch myself. One thing he says all the time that is so annoying is "huh?"! it's is driving me crazy!!!! but after I caught myself saying it to Gord the other day, I realized that came from me :/ 

Hope you are feeling better soon Vick!

LMAO to drinking toilet water! The only obsession for Kash in the bathroom, is every time I go to the bathroom. I can't have piece and quiet as he has to be in there with me every time! He doesn't do it to Gord, just me. 

I talked to my SIL this afternoon and it's the relationship with her husband and her feeling alone that caused her to attempt it. She is in meetings at the hospital and hopefully that helps. I told her I will call each day to check on her. Only some family members know right now. Her parents divorced when she was just a couple years old (her father was abusive), and so none of them have a relationship with their father. And only the oldest one has a relationship with their mother. The only time his mother ever talks to us, is when she wants money. So the family life is pretty messed up as well. None of the siblings really talk either. They all went their separate ways when they were younger, and they all live in different areas of Canada. Gord is going to try and see her while he is there for the funeral, so I hope he is able to. It might help her. 

To be honest, I am not sure if I have any of the symptoms lol! This is what got me off of work last time, so it will get me off work this time too :) It's funny though because with having it last time, I still only had a 7 lb baby. It did nothing to affect Kash at all. And even so far with this one, he is measuring a week behind. So for me, I think it's more of an overweight thing to begin with, and I just need to control my diet.


----------



## msarkozi

oh I meant to say about Bryce too....way to go Bryce for the sleeping at night :)


----------



## VGibs

Yay for getting off early, boo to Gord's family not being "happy". 

So, I just got my marks back for my "Studies in Aboriginal and Native Culture" class....99.7%. I was floored. I was so happy and I worked so hard. And it comes on the cusp of a reserve in Northern Ontario calling a state of emergency because there is such a high rate of suicide. Hopefully when I finish my courses I can be of some help to someone, somewhere.


----------



## msarkozi

ok, someone needs to break the silence again, so here it is :)

Gord is flying home today, thank goodness. He left New Brunswick yesterday and had to overnight in Edmonton, and then will be home this afternoon. I think Kash will be very happy to have daddy home.

I have been talking to his sister, and she seemed a lot more chipper yesterday when I was talking with her. Her aunt wants to bring her out to Alberta, which I think will be a smart move. If it's like she says, and her husband is the cause of her hurt and pain, then she needs to walk away from him and start over, and coming out west will be a good change. 

Other then that, I have my prenatal appointment tomorrow and I am praying that they will give me a delivery date!! I have a feeling I am going to be extremely disappointed though, yet again! 

I have been following the gd diet that I was on last time, and so far so good. Even lost a pound since last week! Hopefully I can stick to it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Sparkly

Hi Mel, glad the diet is going well for you. Is it easy to follow? I saw your latest bump pic on FB and you look great :)

I don't know if I've ever put a bump pic in here, I'll post one I took the other day....

Twin bump @ 22 weeks.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG02112-20130420-1110.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## msarkozi

that is such a cute twin bump :) how are the twins doing? and how are you feeling?

Yeah it is pretty easy to follow. They had given me a chart listing how many carbs, proteins and fats I am supposed to have at each meal. So I am writing it all out in a journal with each meal and snack, and how many of each for the meal.....then I use my categories with foods to pick for each meal. For example, lunch and supper are the same - 4 carbs, 3 proteins, and 2 fats. So for lunch today I had a turkey sandwich (bread = 2 carbs, turkey = 2 protein, mayo = 2 fats, pickles = free food), an orange (1 carb), a banana (1 carb), and cheese (1 protein). And then I added red/orange/yellow peppers on the side as well for a free food. With planning it out, it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Round2

Ah Sparkly, you look beautiful!! So, so happy for you. I can't wait for these girls to get here!!

Mel, glad to hear things have settled down a bit. The diet sounds like it's going well.

Been a busy week here. My mom is in the hospital. She has dementia and lives in a basement appartment alone. She's not taking care of herself or remembering to eat. Her room mate found her heading out the door at night time for a job interview! There was no interview, she just imagined it. Anyways, that freaked me out so I took her to the ER. They're finally taking her condition serioulsy this time and are keeping her till they can find a good place for her to live.

Things are still okay sleep wise. Bryce feeds twice a night now, but he gets up around 5:30 am each day. I've tried everything to get him back down, but he just seems really awake at that time. Think I just have an early riser on my hands. 

I've decided that I'm not going to wean Bryce before our trip to SoCal/LV in June. The thought of it was stressing me out so much, that I wasn't looking forward to our trip. I think it's best if I just pump and continue to feed him in the morning and bedtime once we get back. That way I can still BF when I go back to work and maintain some closeness. I'm going to need it emotionally. I just hope he still wants to BF when we get back! I'll be devestated if he doesn't.


----------



## LucyJ

Mel so sorry to hear about gords family must be so hard for everyone glad his sister is doing better. Good luck with your appointment hope you get a date.

Sparkly you look fab how are you feeling?

Round that's seems like a good plan I found weening really stressful good your getting a bit more sleep. Sorry to hear about your mum that's good they are taking it seriously.

Vicky that's so cute Benjamin is saying what's that now but tends to answer himself especially if he can hear something "what's that?.... bird tweet tweet" very cute. 

V sorry about not being able to get signed of work early.

Afm: I'm exhausted at the moment not sleeping at night just feel wiped out have been having with my breathing since Saturday so went to drs today had an appointment with the nurse but she wanted me to see the dr my oxygen levels are ok, not wheezing and lungs sound clear so she thinks it could be anemia I then had to have blood taken to check which was a slight disaster as when I was walking home my arm starting bleeding and it now really hurts. I've got my 20 week scan on Friday seeing the consultant as well.


----------



## msarkozi

My doctor appt got cancelled on me this morning, 10 minutes before I was supposed to go. I wasn't too happy. They told me they would get me in on the 6th and I said no that's too late, as I still need to be seen about the gestational diabetes (as I only knew because one of the workers there told me the results) and get the prescription for the testing supplies. As well, I should be seen every 2 weeks and it's been a month now since my last prenatal appt. So she said to go in with Gord Monday morning for his appt.

Round - sorry to hear about your mom. We went through this with my grandma (she passed 2 yrs ago this July from it). The police had to be involved as she kept calling them saying my grandpa was stealing from her and everything. Once the police were involved, they pushed harder to get her the treatment she needed. They ended up having a nurse go into their house in the afternoons to help her out with bathing and stuff. They also put the push on for her to get into a home. It's so sad really that it happens. I hope your mom gets the care she needs!

Luce - I hope you are feeling better. It's hard to believe you are at the 20 week mark already. Halfway there!! 

Yogi had her baby as well, a baby boy. I am sure most of you seen that on fb already. The pictures she posted of Ali and Ben were pretty cute. 

About Gord's sister, I think I am withdrawing now. I tried phoning her yesterday at the usual time, and they told me she was no longer there. I was dumbfounded when they said that. Finally last night I managed to track her down, and she is at home. She was talking gibberish in her message, and made a comment that she is at home but she should still be in the hospital. So I asked her why she is home then, and this morning she said that she got kicked out of the hospital because she got upset at a nurse. It totally does not make sense to me at all. 

First of all, if you are admitted to the hospital, you wouldn't be kicked out of it. If you were there voluntarily, then yes I could see it happening. She also said that she was not allowed to go back home to her husband.....well that's where she is! So this is just not starting to add up at all. I'm not really sure the attempted suicide even happened, and that she faked it and went into the hospital on her own to try and get help. She keeps making comments to me about coming out west, and so I am starting to think she is hinting to me that she wants us to give her money so she can get here. I feel bad for not believing her much anymore (even though I will not tell her that), but I can't be involved with the drama now at this point.


----------



## Sparkly

Mel - the diet looks okay to follow, glad it's going well for you.

Round - Sorry about your Mom :hugs: Glad they're taking it seriously though.

Lucy - good luck for your scan on Friday, you're nearly halfway there hun :flower: Sorry about the crap sleeping :hugs:

AFM - The twins seem to be doing great, they're giving me some good hard kicks these days...I <3 it :D I have my 24 week growth scan next week, so fingers crossed they are growing well. I am starting to feel the strain of having 2 babies in there, I used to have bad sciatica some years ago, and it has raised it's ugly head again with the weight of the girls on my back :dohh: so it does cause me pain when I've been on my feet for a bit, but as soon as I rest I'm okay. As for sleep, well I am never sure how well that I will sleep, usually 2 nights a week are spent with me lying awake for hours, sometimes for no reason, other times my skin is itching all over and sometimes I'm just hungry :growlmad: plus I have to pee every 2 hours through the night :haha: but I just see that as good practice for when the babies arrive! My husband is totally in love with my bump and talks to the babies all the time lol! We have started to get the nursery together and both keep walking into the room just staring around, so amazed and happy that we have got this far at long last :D


----------



## VGibs

Mel- ya I would be backing away from that situation completely. I have ZERO contact with my SIL for the same reasons. She faked a pregnancy and a miscarriage and blamed the miscarriage on me. Well her technical answer was "I want to blame it on you. But I'm not. But you caused it." *say WHA?* It's so not worth it to have any drama at all let alone invite it to your province!


----------



## msarkozi

awe that is so cute Sparkly. Good luck at your scan as well

Gord was telling me last night too when I was talking to him about it, that this isn't the first time she has done this either and that's why her family doesn't talk to her much. I told him I was done with it. I see she keeps posting stuff on fb now too, and so I go back and check every now and then to see what drama she is posting on there. At least when she comes to Edmonton (if she does actually come), it is still just over 900 km away from me. So it's not like we are going to see each other often either.


----------



## LucyJ

Sparkly that's so sweet about your hubby and yay to getting things ready. Hope your back doesn't get to bad plenty of rest.

Mel sorry about your appointment being canceled so frustrating. Hope gords sister is ok sounds like a difficult situation not a stress you need at the moment.

20 week scan tomorrow and I'm nervous please keep us in your thoughts.

Hope everyone's ok.

:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! I'm back from California. I had a LOVELY time with Amanda and Delilah!!! They were so hospitable and it felt so fun and natural to be with them. We had a lovely picnic in the park and hung out at their house. Amanda and Delilah are both beautiful inside and out. :) Wow, I was gone 10 days in total so I've maybe missed a lot ....anyways, I will post more later when I've read back.


----------



## Allie84

OH and I saw on FB we have another Disco baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yogi had her 2nd little one!!!! A little boy!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Yogi!!!! :happydance: (sorry if someone already posted this)

How many Disco babies is this now? And on the way?

In a month this thread will be THREE YEARS old. I cannot believe it.


----------



## Round2

Good luck Lucy!! I'm certain eeverything will be great! !

Welcome back Allie, can't wait to hear all about you're trip.


----------



## heart tree

I put Delilah down at 7:30pm last night. She woke at 6:45am this morning. I quickly stopped by my computer to check on an B&B girl who was testing after IVF today (BFN) and by the time I got to Delilah&#8217;s room, she had fallen back asleep. It&#8217;s now 7am and she and Tim are both sleeping! I&#8217;m at a loss of what to do right now! LOL! So I&#8217;m finally catching up here.

Mel, I&#8217;m just catching up on what&#8217;s been going on with you. I&#8217;m so sorry about the GD. It sounds like you have a good diet plan. And what&#8217;s going on with Gord&#8217;s sister? I think you are right, she clearly needs to talk. It&#8217;s so nice that you are willing to talk to her. It can be intimidating talking to someone who is having so many issues. You are a good SIL. Oh, just read your latest update about her. Does she have known mental health issues? Something doesn&#8217;t sound right.

Vicky, your baby is officially turning into a toddler. It&#8217;s crazy how quickly it happens! I&#8217;m trying to cherish my baby time. I know it&#8217;s going to be gone soon. So funny that you are used to partying on your bday! I know the feeling. It used to be the event of the year for me! I hope you had a few drinks with your cake and sexy time at least!

Round, our friend&#8217;s little boy was completely obsessed with toilets. He always had to look inside the tank, even at restaurants! His parents indulged him in his obsession. He wanted to be a plumber for a while. He&#8217;s 5 now and has outgrown it. Yay for sleep! I highly encourage trying to wean the midnight feed. Bryce doesn&#8217;t need it. He probably doesn&#8217;t need the 3am feed either, but one step at a time, especially if you are enjoying it. I had my husband take the shift I was trying to wean. He picked her up and cuddled her until she fell back asleep. She looked for the boob, but quickly fell back asleep when there wasn&#8217;t one. It took 2 nights of this and since then, she has slept through that feeding. Now she wakes anytime between 4am &#8211; 7am for her first feed. The norm is around 6am. Just read your second post about not weaning until after your trip. I think that is a very good idea! No need to stress yourself out. I&#8217;m sorry about your mom. My step-father also had dementia. It is an awful disease. I can&#8217;t remember if I told you, but my job was to help family members who were coping with loved ones who had dementia and other illnesses. Dementia is one of my areas of expertise. Let me know if you have any questions. 

Sparkly, I can&#8217;t believe you are 22 weeks! What an amazing twin bump you have. Eeeek! You are going to have 2 daughters soon! Do you have a plan for delivery? Are you going to try and go vaginally or are you going to schedule a c section? I remember the insomnia days of pregnancy. I was so annoyed. Definitely training for the real thing!

Virginia, congrats on the good marks for your class. That can&#8217;t be easy when you have little ones to take care of! What kind of work do you want to do with your studies?

Lucy, good luck on your scan. Will be stalking. I hope you feel better soon.

Allie, welcome home! It was soooo awesome meeting you and Alistair in real life. I had such a wonderful time with you both. I&#8217;ve been thinking about you a lot and have a ton of questions. I&#8217;ll post them in your journal. I&#8217;m so mad though. I didn&#8217;t take one picture! We were so busy chatting, we didn&#8217;t do a very good job with pics. I know you got a few though.

I saw Yogi&#8217;s post on FB! Congrats Yogi!

OMG, it&#8217;s 7:30 and she&#8217;s still sleeping! New world record in our house. My only concern now is that her nap schedule will be off and I might not get a 3rd nap in. I love her 3rd nap because I get an extra break in my day and I can keep her up later so she can see Tim before bed. Oh well, it was worth having my morning to catch up on the Disco thread. My girl turned 10 months old on Wednesday :cloud9: She is still doing the army crawl, but is very efficient. She learned how to sit up from the lying down position and is pulling herself up to standing on everything she can get her hands on. I had to lower her crib mattress last weekend. She's cutting her 3rd tooth. She's a bit whiney at times, but I read that it's a phase. Especially when they are learning something new. Over all she's a delight and I'm more in love every day if that's even possible.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Hearty. I am not really sure, but something does not sound right at all. She had a weird status on her fb this morning, and so I was thinking what now. Then I seen just over an hour ago she msgd me asking for me to call her, but I don't have her number. So I am waiting for her to msg me back with it so I can find out what she wants. I am just sitting here waiting for her to ask for money so she can come out west. Unfortunately, we do not have it to give to her, and I don't know if I would if I did have it. Something just does not seem right at all with what is going on. 

Way to go Delilah!!! They grow up so quickly Hearty. Next thing you know, you will be having her 1st birthday party, and then all the things that come after that will just amaze you. For instance, the other night I noticed how much Kash's feet have grown all of a sudden lol. The independence and everything else too. It's just amazing watching them grow, and it makes me sad he is not my baby anymore (which he pointed to my belly last night and told me the baby was in there as he is a big boy lol). I look at him every day and wonder where my 18.5" 7lb little baby went to! 

Good Luck today Luce!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks girls all went really well baby is weighing 11oz and everything looked ok which is wonderful. Baby is in the right position which I'm pleased about ad Benjamin was breech at 20 weeks and for most of the pregnancy so fingers crossed baby will stay that way. Saw consultant too had a scary moment as he wanted me to go back in for another scan my heart sank when he said that as I thought something was wrong but I had to have an internal scan to check my cervical length due to having treatment for precancerous cells last year. I measured at 28 mm which he said was ok but just ok so have another scan in 4 weeks just to check on the cervical length. We'll have a growth scan at 28 and 35 weeks with consultant appointment too. All looking good so far. 

Baby was so cute she or he kept putting her/his arms and hands over face like the baby was saying no pictures. We had lots of movement but little one wasn't as active as Benjamin this baby seems calmer. Will post a pic later.

I got my bloods back today and I am anaemic so have got to take iron tablets.

Amanda that's some good sleeping hope she still has a good nap too. That's so lovely you had a great time with Allie but damn no photos.

Allie welcome home good to have you back.

Mel it's crazy how quickly the time goes one minute you've got this little baby the next you have this active little toddler running round.


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, I'm not sure if you remember, but I was on constant cervix checks from 20 weeks until she was born. 28mm is ok, but not ideal. That's about the range that mine was give or take a few mm. Try and take it easy as much as possible. In the end, mine never did get shorter, funnel or dilate. Apparently I just have a short cervix. Yours could be the same. I'm guessing it is, but I'm glad they are going to check it again. Congrats on a wonderful scan otherwise! And yes, Delilah is taking good naps too. She loves her sleep!

Mel, Kash is a big boy! Luckily you have another baby on the way! I'll be interested to hear what Gord's sister wants. Very strange indeed.


----------



## msarkozi

glad it all went well Luce! Hope the cervix is like Hearty said and just a short cervix. 

me too Hearty! still no return message giving me a phone number. I messaged one of their half brothers and asked if he knew what was up, but he hasn't talked to her either. So not sure if there is a reason for concern or what?!


----------



## vickyd

Everyone is chatty again YAY!

Sparkly what a great bump!! Im so happy things are going so well, hubby is so very cute!!
Luce glad to hear baby is great, about the short cervix definately get as much bed rest as possible. As long as they scan you regularly everything will be great.

Mel the situation definately sounds odd...Im thinking she will ask for money in the end, will she also want to stay with you? That could turn out to be stressful for you...

I started to go to a chiropracter this week for my back pain and it was the best decision i ever made. After just 2 sessions im free from pain and its been like 2 years that i get out of bed in the morning without hurting. I feel 28 again hahah!!!

I guess im the only one NOT missing the baby phase lol! I love this period of her life, she has such a great personality and we have bonded so much its crazy. She makes me laugh and appreciate every moment with her, im finally feeling the joys of motherhood i thought would never come. I dont know why they call them the terrible twos!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Amanda I did think about you today. Hopefully it will stay the same. The consultant said if there's any change I'll have to have a stitch or be given steroids. 

Thanks Vicky. It is a lovely stage seeing their personalities develop.


----------



## VGibs

Amanda - I am not sure what I want to do with all these random classes I am taking. I just feel like helping people and doing it through my writing might be the best answer for me. Maybe I'll be a self help guru. LOL


----------



## VGibs

Wow...I'm 16 weeks LOL Seems like this pregnancy is flying by! I am modeling at a vintage clothing show this weekend so I am very excited about that. My sister, mother, daughter, and I are going to be staying at the Chateau Laurier and having lots of fancy meals. I am excited to eat my heart out for once. I have still not gained any weight with this baby.


----------



## msarkozi

curse you Gibs lol! I have now gained 32 lbs! I hope I can get it all off qickly after. 

Well I finally heard back from the SIL and she just said that she was goig to ask me a favour but to not worry about it, and something about coming out west. So I am guessing it was for money. 

I am falling asleep big time...guess I should call it a night


----------



## LucyJ

It's all very strange with your sil Mel.

Hope everyone's had a good weekend we had a lovely family day out yesterday Benjamin got to sit in a fire engine which he loved we had a picnic out well in the car as the wind was so cold, we saw red squirrels, watched some birds of prey being flown Benjamin did so much walking he was shattered and even went to bed 15 mins early. It was a beautiful day just cold in the wind been overcast today we've had a quiet day Steve's been doing bits in the House I've tried to rest today as it was a busy day yesterday although we did pop to the shops (to try & get me a new bra but don't stock my size so will have to order one online) and supermarket. My boys have gone for a walk while I cook dinner nothing fancy tonight sausages, chips and beans.


----------



## LucyJ

Scan and bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LucyJ

Ok here's the scan pic I hope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vickyd

Luce what a cute bump and bubba!!! Sounds like a fun day out!

We have the opposite problem as of last week, 34 degrees temperature and its not even May lol! I realised none of Hero's summer cloths fit well apart from some shorts a something like 4 t-shirts. Yesterday morning it was so hot Hero got a bit of a sun burn and was quite dizzy after our trip to the park. Oh and once again my body is in no shape to greet bikini season Grrr....


----------



## Allie84

Vicky, you look great, shut up lol!!!!! Sounds like it's nice and hot already, yowza. I'm jealous, though! :) 

Lucy, awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! What a beautiful bump and scan pic!!! Look at that little one! Soooo adorable. And you are looking fabulous as always. 

Happy 16 weeks, Gibs. :hugs:

Mel, I saw your bump pic and you look amazing, not at all like you've gained 30 lbs. Sorry about the GD again.....like you, I did the diet and Alistair was only 7 lbs 3 oz. It can be easily managed but it's just sucky. :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Lovely bump pic Lucy....and gorgeous babba :D


----------



## msarkozi

gorgeous bump pic and scan pic Luce :)

30 week picture has been posted now on fb for me. I think I am carrying lower this time then I was with Kash?!

I had my prenatal appt this morning, and he is measuring dead on at 30cm. I also have to do another glucose test as the doctor is wondering if it is a false positive. So I am going in tomorrow to do the 2 hour fasting glucose test - joy oh joy! I just love that lovely orange crap! lol! 

Well my SIL finally came out and asked for money. I told her no. Told her I have my own bills to worry about, I am going on mat leave soon and trying to plan a wedding, so I have no extra money to be giving away. I guess she is heading to Edmonton tomorrow, and plans on going East again after school is done to get the kids (I can't see this happening, but we will see). She is saying stuff to me that it's hard to love yourself when your family doesn't love you and that's what her issues are is she wants to be close to her family. So I probably pissed her off with the message I sent, but I had to say it. 

I ended up saying that sometimes friends are the family we need most and to never forget them. And that yes her family is messed up, but every family has their issues and she just might not know about them. I told her about how I don't have a relationship with my brother and therefore don't know my neices and nephews at all, but I am not allowing that to ruin my life. I said that her brother and sister and her all went their separate ways once they moved out of the house, and it makes it hard because she is there, Gord is here in the West, and her other sister keeps getting moved around (she's in the military). So I said you have to make the best of what you can. I said that she has 2 boys, and they should be her focus as well as on herself. To quit living her life worrying about everyone else, and if she focused on herself and the kids then she will be happy. I made a comment too about are you really willing to die for what other people think, or live and be happy for you and your boys?! I said that if she continues therapy, that she will realize that she has to put herself first and learn to love herself, and it's not about others not loving you. Made a comment too about has her family ever come out and said I don't love you, or are you just overthinking it and it makes you feel that way?! And said again about how I always overthink everything and assume the worst, and when I actually ask if this is how that person feels, they tell me no...and then I realize it is all just in my head and I thought it but it wasn't true. 

I don't know if that is harsh or not, but I don't think I got time for oh woe is me right now with that. I am believing more and more that she did fake this for attention, especially with the whole getting kicked out of the hospital thing that doesn't make sense, and with Gord saying she has done this before in the past too. Sorry if I am offending anyone with this.


----------



## VGibs

It's not offensive to me. I agree with you. I have been through too much in my life to be very supportive to people who play the victim. Being an actual victim is a very different story. That is what makes me insane sometimes. I lost everything I ever had *literally* to be a better parent and when people don't put the happiness of their children before their own selfish feelings, it aggravates me. That seems to be what is happening with your SIL. Some sort of desperate cry for attention more then a cry for help.


----------



## hoping:)

Amanda- it is so cool you and Allie got to meet and have a baby play date. I cant wait to see the pictures Allie took. Yay for getting an extra long stretch of sleep. She is learning so much and will continue to amaze you! I loved the days when Penny would take 3 naps. We are officially down to one but it is at least 2 hours. 

Mel- I dont think you came across as harsh. You gave her a lot to think about and I hope she takes it to heart. She sounds a lot like my sister. I really hope the counseling helps

I am hoping it was a false positive to make things less complicated. Good luck!

Lucy- I posted in your journal. Love the scan pic and you look great!

Vicky- Good for you getting your back sorted in just 2 visits. It sounds like it is time for a shopping spree for your little girly. Try out zulily.com. They have awesome venders and up to 90% off!

Gibs- 16 weeks has come so fast! The vintage clothing show sounds awesome! Is it a maternity line? Will you be able to show us a picture? Im sure you will look fabulous and the fancy meals sound just like what a 16 week preggo needs.

Sparkly- It is so great to see you 23 weeks preggo with healthy twin girls!

Allie- we need to see pictures of your meet up!

AFM- It finally happened We have been matched!!! We meet our couple next Saturday! I am completely excited, nervous and a tiny bit terrified but I cant wait to get this process started. The couple is adorable and currently live in NYC. They are gay (I was hoping I would get a gay couple) and just seem so full of life. 

Besides the surrogacy excitement Ive just been busy loving my girl. She is a hoot and so lively. She has been adding lots of words to her vocabulary and even surprised me with her break dancing skills the other day. She would attempt to tumble but end up in a weird head spin and then pose! I dont know where she picks this stuff up! She loves to dance and copies her daddys moves (he is an awesome techno style dancer) and is just so dramatic with her movements. I love her to pieces and adore how sassy and funny she is.


----------



## hoping:)

dbl post


----------



## msarkozi

OMG that is so exciting hoping!! I am so happy for you :) Penny is so adorable! 

Thanks girls. I really feel it is a huge cry for attention as well. She did message me back and she just said she loves her boys to pieces but she wants a relationship with her brother. I'm really not sure where this has come from all of a sudden, as they haven't really ever talked to begin with and never were close growing up. I told her she can't expect it overnight and to work up to it slowly.


----------



## Sparkly

Mel - I didn't know that you could get a false positive on a GD test? I really hope it is for you hun.

Hoping - OMG that's brilliant news :D I really hope the meet up goes well for you :hugs:

Allie & Amanda - It's lovely that you both met up, I would love to see pics :)

Ginny - 16 weeks :yipee:

AFM - 24 week scan and midwife appointment tomorrow.....I think I may be getting slightly excited about it (this is a first as I am normally terrified) I guess I'll just have to see how I feel about it in the morning....thankfully it's at 9am so less time to fret! Then afterwards we are going to the pram shop to pick up the twins pram :wohoo: Now that I AM excited about :haha:


----------



## msarkozi

yeah I guess it can be a false positive, so then they run the 2 hour test to make for certain. I should know my results Thursday though (as I am going to call and find out from one of the girls that works there). I think I am ok with not having sugar though....it's been over a week now that I have cut it out, and I don't really miss it right now. 

Good Luck at your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## heart tree

Ooooh, that would be great if it was a false positive Mel! It really sounds like your SIL is looking for attention. She also sounds like she has mental health problems. Possibly a personality disorder? Hard to say based on what you've written, but I'm glad you are setting clear boundaries with her. That's exactly what she needs. 

Happy 16 weeks Virginia! Can we see pics of your modeling show?

Amber, OMG :happydance: That's super duper exciting! I can't wait to follow your journey! I also want to see video of Penny breakdancing. Hilarious!

Gaynor, good luck tomorrow. I think it's very exciting! Glad you are feeling excited now. I remember finally feeling less terrified around 24 weeks. 

Lucy, your bump is adorable. You are so petite! I love the scan pic. I can't believe you are team :yellow: That would drive me insane!

Vicky, sounds like a shopping trip is in order. New clothes for Hero and a new bikini body for you! Wouldn't it be nice if we could just shop for that? 

Delilah has been sleeping 11-12 hours every night. She slept for 11 hours last night, woke at 6:40am this morning for 10 min and fell back asleep until 8:15am! I had time to exercise, shower and prep everything for dinner before she woke up. Great way to start the morning! Unfortunately she's getting harder to put down for naps. For some reason she's fighting them like crazy. Once she's asleep, she sleeps. But man, does she fight me. She's also keen on biting me while nursing. When I tell her "no" she cries and then gives me the cold shoulder. LOL!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, that's funny about the cold shoulder but not about the biting. Great job on sleeping Delilah! Don't you feel so refreshed?! 

My SIL was supposed to arrive into Alberta yesterday and I haven't heard from her at all. So we will see what happens now. The Aunt she is staying with lost her son a couple years ago and is still grieving badly - doesn't leave the house or anything. So I am guessing it will be like Gord says, the two of them just want to sit in the dark together and sulk. Not really sure that's where she should be if she has mental health problems, but as long as she goes and gets help then it should be ok. I am guessing she won't though. Guessing she won't get a job either.


----------



## heart tree

I guess for your SIL it needs to be one step at a time. Maybe this is the first step for her. Maybe if she can be encouraged to get help, in time, she will. Or maybe not. I hope she does though.

Yes, I feel so refreshed. I didn't think I'd ever sleep through the night again. This morning I woke up before her again and exercised and showered. I've been doing the 30 day shred. Normally I do it during her first nap. It's awesome to have that nap time to relax or get things other than exercise done. I love my sleeping girl! LOL!

My girlfriend told me she has a 5 yr old and a 2 yr old. Neither sleeps through. The 5 yr old still gets up 2-3 times a night! My friend hasn't slept through the night in 5 years. I think I would slit my wrists.


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- My sister sounds very similar to what you described but she is finally getting her life back on track. With my mom gone she is very determined to build a stronger relationship with me and my older sister. I hope your SIL can get her life in gear too. 

Sparkly- 24 week scan AND pram pick up is exciting! It sounds like you are a little more relaxed about the pregnancy now. Those little girlies will be here in no time at all!

Amanda- I was only able to get pictures (ipad shuts off music if I try to record). I did post a few pictures on FB but they dont do her justice. There is also a video on FB of her dancing in the back yard and throwing out a few of her techno dance moves. When she is old enough I definitely want to put her in dance class. 

It sounds like Delilah is developing some sass with her cold shoulder routine. Its hard not to laugh sometimes when Penny is in diva mode and extra sassy. The biting while breast feeding sounds painful! Enjoy getting to finally sleep! I too have a friend whose 2 year old still gets up a few times in the middle of the night:wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Amber, I'll go check out FB. I hope Delilah likes to dance. I was a dancer in my former life. I'd love to do classes with her. Oh and I can't help but laugh at some of her antics, even when they frustrate me. It's so cute!

I'm feeling ecstatic right now! She started a phase recently where she was fighting naps. I would try to pat her down, but she hated it and would scream. Today I did our normal routine of reading books, giving her kisses and putting her in her crib. But this time I just walked out of the room. She played for a while, then fell asleep on her own! She hasn't done that in months. I'm psyched. I started her nap earlier today and since I dropped the 3rd nap, I'm not feeling stressed about keeping her on a tight schedule to so we can fit in the 3rd nap. I really hope this is her new trend. Fighting with her is exhausting! 

Are all of my posts about sleep? :rofl:


----------



## msarkozi

With her sleeping so long at night now, she probably doesn't need that third nap anymore. It's when they drop to one nap a day that it sucks lol! I am scared of when that one goes too! 

I've been fairly fortunate with Kash. Whenever I put him down for a nap or bedtime, I just tuck him into his bed, and he reads to his animals and just goes to sleep on his own. There is the odd time where he wakes up in the night still, but it's a quick fix of something to drink and then back to sleep he goes. I'm pretty sure he wakes up as well because he wants to sleep in my bed, which I do give in the odd time. 

I can't believe though that I am almost back into the non sleep stage, and going to have a 2 year old!! I am really not sure how this is going to work at all lol! I am going to be a zombie!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty i will be the one people reference to when talking about kids who still dont sttn haha!! Hero wakes up more than 3 times most nights and we co-sleep!!! No way has she EVER self soothed and i can count the amount of times she slept through in her own bed on two fingers!
Im more envious that you exercise...I cannot muster the strength to do any kind of workout, other than cracking open a bag of doritos....The only thing i can manage is instead of taking the bus to work which stops in front of my house, is to walk 20 minutes to the nearest subway station. I do this to and from work which gives me about 40 minute walking work out. Then i come home and open the bag of doritos so ive tired myself for nothing. Crap.


----------



## VGibs

I didn't really get any pictures at the show. I lost my phone the night we left. The few pics my mom got are on my FB. 

I have a quick parenting question. So my niece was down for a few days and she is 3. She still uses a soother for her naps which she regressed to after my nephew was born last year. Well when MeMe was with her she saw her with the soother. We have a bunch of soothers at home because I got a bunch when I was pregnant, from baby showers and what not. Gah I hate my grammar when writing on my phone. Anywho, when Meme got home she started putting the soother in her mouth and asked for it tonight to sleep with. She was a nightmare tonight and I was exhausted so I just gave her what she wanted. Well I just went in to check on her and she has the soother in her mouth! She has NEVER been interested in it before. I asked my mom if I am starting a bad habit and she said that it would solve the bottle issue. Yes, I give her 4 oz of water to go to sleep. And it's better then her sucking her thumb. My mom also pointed out that I had a soother until I was 5 *mainly because I discovered my infant sisters body when I was 2 and a half years old and was traumatised, not because my parents were lenient* and I turned out ok. Should I continue allowing her the soother for sleep? Or nip it in the bud now? I am worried she will regress after this baby is born. I'm probably over thinking this.


----------



## heart tree

Gibs, I have no advice right before bed. Let me sleep on it and think about it.

Vicky, I've never liked doritos, luckily. I wouldn't be able to exercise if I wasn't getting proper sleep. I used to have an exercise addiction years ago. I have been known to over exercise. Doing this DVD is a good way for me to keep it in check. I know it sounds ridiculous that exercise could be a problem, but it has been for me in the past. 

Mel, I don't know how you are going to do it with 2. It sounds very scary to me!

Well my girl needed 3 naps today. Oh well! She's sleeping, that's the key.


----------



## vickyd

Gibs i still let Hero sleep with a soother. I dont see the problem, she will grow out of it eventually and if it gives her a sence of security than why refuse her that.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I don't see any probs with the dummy if only for bedtime, I'd definitely rather that than a bedtime bottle.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I do read every single day religiously but never have the time to comment on everyone.xx


----------



## VGibs

Sass - haha ya I read everyday too and then by the time I get around to commenting I have so much to say and not enough time to write it in


----------



## msarkozi

It's a tough choice and I would say it comes down to what you are comfortable with. If it is a bedtime only thing, it might be easier to take away again, then if you allow it all throughout the day. We each have our own beliefs as well, so whatever you feel is right for you, then I say do that :)


----------



## LucyJ

I think if it was me I would nip it in the bud now especially as she's never been interested in one before. Like Mel said you have to do what feels right for you and meme.

Wow delilah has 3 naps Benjamin only ever had one apart from when he was tiny. Glad shes sleeping well and so are you. It always makes me laugh when I hear friends saying their little ones have dropped a nap and just have one now. At least he sleeps through most nights now he still comes I'm with us sometimes. I'm so Impressed you get up and exercise I use Benjamin as my alarm if he sleeps in then I tend to as well.

Mel it's a bit scary isn't it I think I'm sticking with denial and it will all be ok  

Vicky sounds like some shopping is needed we're getting like that with Benjamin he's just starting to grow out of his 6-9 months clothes although today he's in a pair of shorts my mum bought him last summer they are 3-6 months :haha: bless my little boy.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG Lucy, Benjamin must be tiny bless him. Zachs already in 18-24 months mainly! He is such a chunk!x


----------



## Round2

I read every day too....just too busy to post!

Things are crazy hectic. My mom is still in the hospital, but she needs to move to a home. We found her a retirement home that she afford, but the hospital wants her out immediately, so I need to move her this weekend!

My boy is still not sleeping great. He was sick this week and for two nights he slept on me for the entire night! Last night was better, but he was still up 3 times. One day he'll sleep...I hope.

He did however take his first steps last week. It's crazy, 10 months old and walking. He's such an active boy, I can't imagine what he's going to be like as toddler. He's so different than my little girl was.

Lucy, I can't believe how tiny Ben is! So cute, my kids seems to grow like weeds. They barely spend anytime in their clothes.

Mel, sorry to hear about the drama going on. I hope things settle down soon.

Hoping, I'm so excited for you. You're going to be preggo and again soon! You must feel so good doing this amazing thing for people you hardly know. What a wonderful way to give back. I think it's just such a selfless thing to do.

Hearty, I have such sleep/exercise envy!! I'm trying to walk every day, but even that is a struggle. I love the 30 minute shred, but I haven't been able to force myself to start it again. Sounds like you've got this mommy stuff all figured out! Deliha is a dream...please tell her to come here and have a talk with Bryce!

Okay, must run....Bryce is napping, I need to shower, eat, pack, clean, make phone calls...etc...etc...


----------



## msarkozi

so my rant for today - found out this morning that the clinic did my glucose test wrong, and now I have to go redo it tomorrow!!! I am PISSED!! so there goes another 3 hours of work that I have to miss again this week just for this friggin test! They were supposed to draw a vial of blood before I drank that crap, and not just a finger poke to test sugar level. So there was only the one hour blood and two hour blood for the test. I am so frustrated! I surely can't be the first person in this Town to ever need to have this test done?! 

Then I told a couple of the girls at work that it affects tomorrow that I had to go do this again, and the one girl gave me attitude. Then the lady at the clinic gave me shit for my status saying I didn't like her jokingly, because it could get her fired and to delete it. Umm, how the hell can that get you fired?! I friggin hate people today!


----------



## VGibs

Yuck Mel...I hate people for you. 

Round - Meme walked at 9 months 1 day. It was cute...but also a nightmare LOL


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Gibs! I hate people for Mel too! That's utter crap Mel!

Gibs, what did you decide to do? I would probably try to nip it in the bud if at all possible, but if she put up a fight, I'd probably give in.

Round, that's maddening that you have to move your mom so quickly. Good luck with that. I can't believe Bryce is walking! That's crazy crazy! Ugh to having him sleep on you. I know that all too well. It's not wonderful at all. At some point he'll sleep. Hopefully sooner than later. Not sure if I have the mommy thing down, but I've definitely hit a groove that I'm liking.

Lucy, Benjamin is like Delilah. She's still in mostly 6 month clothes. I bought a dress for her at Old Navy for Easter and it was 0-3 months. It was on sale though and I think it's because they ran really large. How much does he weigh? She's only 17lbs. I can't believe he's only ever had 1 nap! Delilah would be a nightmare without more sleep. She can barely go a 3 hour stretch awake. 

Here's my "I hate people" story. I brought Delilah to the playground today. She loves the swing, but there is only one. A woman was hogging it with her kid, but I played in the sand with Delilah until they were done. We started swinging and the woman's kid kept running right towards the swing, so I had to keep grabbing the swing so it wouldn't hit the kid. I told the mom that it was scaring me that her kid was getting so close. She said, and I quote, "oh don't worry, I'm keeping a very close eye on him." I thought to myself, why can't you just play elsewhere? Why does your kid need to play a game of running right at the swing when I'm trying to use it? Not a second later, the kid runs toward the swing, it hits him, I try to grab the swing as Delilah is swinging towards me, but instead my fingernail digs right into the corner of her eye super hard. She was hysterical. She has a bit of a black eye now and I'm traumatized for hurting my child. Stupid lady. Go play on something else with your kid! She left very soon thereafter. As she was leaving, her kid was throwing a fit. Screaming and crying. All of a sudden, Delilah laughed! Not sure why she laughed, but the timing was impeccable.


----------



## msarkozi

lol at her laughing. Why are people so hard to get along with?! Really, running towards a swing is not even safe. I would make my child play elsewhere personally...just seems like common sense to me. 

I took Kash outside tonight to ride his bike, and then convinced him to go for a short walk. It was so much fun. He was covered in mud from head to toe, and just loved it. I allowed him to play in the ditches with minimal water, and the mud....great way to end a horrible day :)


----------



## VGibs

Blergh....I have to go to a birthday party tonight. I do not own anything worth wearing especially considering TWO guys I've dated are gonna be there. This is gonna be awkward!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty im surprised you kept so cool, i would have told her off before he hit the swing! Sometimes im such a sanctimommy at the park haha!!!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

Sorry I've not been reading. Things have absolutely awful between Alex and I and I guess as of tonight I am officially 'dumped.' I asked him what would happen if I don't file for divorce (as he seems to be bullying ME into doing the legwork) and he said, "I guess I would have to do it." Charming....I'm kind of shocked and heartbroken. I asked him tonight if he thought we could work it out and he said no.....I said I would want to try and he said 'what's the point?'

I hope he realizes how awful this is going to be. Expensive. Working out custody. UGH.


----------



## Dazed

I'm sorry Allie :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

Allie - I'm so sorry that it's come to this for you and Alex, I was really hoping that you would both be able to work things out :hugs: x


----------



## hoping:)

Allie:hugs: I'm shocked that it really came to this. I'm so sorry:hugs: We are all here to support and encourage you.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry to hear Allie :hugs: Everything will work out the way it was meant to be and all will be ok....it might not seem that way right now, but eventually it will :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Oh Allie so sorry it ended up like this....I will be hoping you guys work it out but even if you dont that you maintain a good relationship for Alistair's sake.

It was easter this week for us, had so much lamb that im thinking of becoming a vegetarian lol! It was good, have been off work since friday and i managed to relaxa few hours a day. Hero was so happy we were together all day! I think tomorrow will be difficult for her when i g back to work. Not much else to report...still trying to digest all the food...


----------



## msarkozi

It's funny how we all have our holidays at different times. Our Easter was the last weekend of March. We have Mother's Day this Sunday as well :)

So I found out yesterday that my glucose test came back positive again (which I knew it would). I have my prenatal appointment tomorrow, so I am guessing that is something we will be discussing. I'm going to keep pressuring for a delivery date too. One of these times I will get it lol.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Allie, so sorry to hear about you and Alex. Hope you still manage to sort things out :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I am so sorry :hugs:

Mel sorry about the Gd but at least you know sucks that you had to repeat the test to confirm it was positive. Good luck at your appointment really hope you get a date.

Amanda Im not sure how much Benjamin weighs I want to get him weighed this weight. He's always been on the low centile he's average for height hes not been measured since he was 11 months at his pre 1 yr check. I used to get a lot of amusement watching people's reaction when they saw him crawling as they always thought he was younger than he was.

Aww sassy you've got a big boy loved the pic you posted on FB of Zac in his carseat such a cutie. It amazes me how much Benjamin eats with his size mind you he is such a busy little boy he must burn it off he doesn't stop all day.

Vicky that's great you've had such a great time glad you've been able to relax. Crazy you are having Easter we had it end of march. Steve would be jealous of all the lamb. 

Sugar how are you?

Quick question did any of you girls get sharp pains in well your cervix the best way I can describe it. I've been getting pains on and off I seem to get them more when I've been busy. I'm pretty sure I had them with Benjamin but later on Im just a bit nervous as they are monitoring my cervical length.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi Lucy I'm good thanks. Got an appointment to hopefully get clomid privately on Thursday.

I got shooting stabby pains in my foof all the time when I was preggers. Nothing to worry about, just growing pains
:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Luce, do you think maybe they are braxton hicks? I have been getting them religiously every Wednesday for some strange reason, and very painfully.


----------



## VGibs

haha I like the term "foof". My midwife trained in London and when I said "foof" she laughed so hard that tears came out.


----------



## LucyJ

I don't know it's not how I remember the braxton hicks with Benjamin being different my lower abdomin would go really tight for a few seconds then it would ease.

I'm getting a lot of different aches this time round I wonder whether its the baby being in a different position to Benjamin.

Good luck sugar hope you get the clomid.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I'm so sorry. I've been reading your journal, but haven't had time to comment. Will try to soon. :hugs:

Lucy, I got the famous "lightening crotch" right around 20/21 weeks. It scared the crap out of me because of my short cervix scare. Delilah was always low in my uterus and put a lot of pressure on my bladder and cervix. I never had rib pain with her as she was so low. I think it's totally normal. Probably just a nerve. 

Vicky, enjoy being a vegetarian. :winkwink:

Delilah had a weird rash recently. She stopped sleeping through the night. I think she had a virus, perhaps roseoloa. The rash is gone and she slept through last night. Really hoping she's on the mend. 3 days of being up 1-2 times a night had me shattered.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Amanda that's reassuring to know. I've had so many different aches & pains this time round I wonder if its because this baby is in the right position where as Benjamin was breech. Sorry to hear Delilahs poorly hope she feels better soon its a shock to the system when you get woken up more often.

Having a very lazy day (feel bad as theres loads I should be doing) after hardly sleeping last night then Benjamin deciding today would be the day he gets up early. Feeling a bit grumpy and could of swung for Steve this morning who after sleeping all night he announced how tired he was :grr:

Mel hope you prenatal appointment goes well.


----------



## heart tree

Luce, I hate it when husbands do that! Tim has done the same thing on several occasions. Men! Be lazy! Once the baby comes, lazy days will be a thing of the past for a while.


----------



## msarkozi

I get mad at Gord all the time too when he complains about being tired. It's like you have no friggin idea! 

My appt this morning was short. I am being referred to the Dr in High Level that I had to see last time too because of the GD. He said it came back with high sugar amounts and is concerned. I am not concerned at this point though because last time it had no affect on Kash at all. So he phoned the other dr while I was there and told him I need to be seen this week, so I go Friday at 4:05. That dr is supposed to determine if I should be referred onto further care by a gyno instead to look after the rest of my pregnancy, or if he can handle it (which I am sure he can), and to determine if I need to take meds to control it. I told him last time all I had to do was test blood sugars and follow a diet and nothing else. So I think he is just saying everything to be cautious right now.


----------



## heart tree

They have to cover their asses, Mel. I'm glad you aren't worried. I bet all will be just fine, but it is nice to know that they are taking it seriously.


----------



## msarkozi

Yeah I am pretty certain that is all they are doing. I was just talking to the clinic as she had a question about what the Doctor wrote and I filled her in. So I asked her to look at my sugars this time compared to last time, and she said they were almost bang on, and this time was even slightly lower. So definitely not concerned :)


----------



## NatoPMT

Allie, I'm so terribly sorry. I hope you can find the strength to make the right decisions

I come bearing nothing but bad news too. TTC is going nowhere. But the worst is that my dad is terribly ill. Has been for weeks but was going to work and ignoring it. He was finally wrestled into hospital last night after a checkup down south that revealed what is certainly lung cancer, and has probably spread to his liver and brain. I'm waiting for my sister to call me from up north this evening with more news and I expect to be on a train tomorrow to say goodbye to him. I'm barely holding it together at the moment as I am still holding out some hope, but I know its denial. 

I hope everyone is well with preggos and triers and mummies alike. x


----------



## hoping:)

Nato:hugs: losing a parent or even the thought of it is just heart breaking:nope:. I've been through both so if you need someone to talk to I am here for you. Hopefully that beautiful Eloise is helping to keep your spirits lifted:hugs:

Hi everyone:flower: I've been reading but haven't had a chance to respond. I'll try to catch up


----------



## msarkozi

oh Nato, I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks. Hoping I just fb'd you the energy bill that finally came yesterday

One question, maybe more for hearty...ive been going through periods of despair and then ignoring it and trying to function. My dad is uncomfortable with emotion, and i dont want my visit to be too intrusive. Its a long story but I think he will end his own life rather than go through what he sees as the indignity of a slow death. I find it difficult to be dignified, i am a crier. Would it help me to retain some sort of semblance of control when im with him if i consciously think about all the things that are going through my head that i am pushing away before i see him.... to kind of get some of it out now while i am in london? I am a deny and ignore sort of person, should i embrace whats hurting to help it be about him, not me, when i am there? It hurts most when i think of what hes thinking about, about the stuff we did in my childhood and about Eloise (him not knowing her, she wont ever see him again now, she wont ever know him, last time she saw him she took a dislike and started crying whenever he came near which is really upsetting me...dad wont ever know how ace she is and vice versa)


----------



## msarkozi

I know you are asking Hearty, but I just wanted to say that I think in times like this, while you are with the person suffering, you need to be there for them and be strong for them. Then when you walk away, it's ok to cry and everything to someone else kind of thing. Just be there to support your dad and let him know you love him and will miss him and talk about all those good times. That way, your dad doesn't feel bad or anything for leaving you all behind iykwim


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fuck NATO im so so sorry, what awful news. I wish I had some advice, just no I'm thinking of you all.xx

Ps I'm glad you stopped by, we all wanna support you through such a tragic time.xxx


----------



## Allie84

Nato, I'm so so sorry, but yes, thanks for stopping by. :hugs: What a horrible situation. I know everyone deals with things differently, and I think I am like you and tend to deny and ignore things, and I'm also a crier. I guess I want to ask how he plans on taking his own life? Because I was dealing with that with my mom. She was slowly killing herself and wanted to die and that was impossible to deal with. I made sure I told her how much I loved her, what a good mom had been, etc,. and I admit I did kind of force Alistair on her even though he was afraid (and then I got upset). But she's a parent, as is your dad, and they understand toddlers! So don't feel bad about what Eloise does/did as your dad will not think anything of it. And don't feel guilty for anything you are thinking/feeling! We will be here for you. :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Mel, i dont want to cry in front of him, and that's what I know i will do, any tips on how to be strong would be gratefully received. 

Thanks for the support Mel, Amber and Sassy, and thanks for the fb message Amber. Its good to know you're still here for me, even if ive been absent x

Allie, i thought of you, i thought my dad would refuse treatment as well and he did for several weeks but he's in hospital now. Which is good, but also takes away his control. My dad collects shotguns. His best friend shot himself. He told me to let him kill himself if he got ill when my Uncle Robert was very ill before he died. I know what he wants to do and being stuck in hospital takes his choice away in that respect. Even though the thought of him looking down the barrel makes me feel physically sick, if thats what he wants if the prognosis is terminal, then I will understand. He doesnt want to end up like my uncle, but i don't want him to die alone. These are just fears at this stage, but very likely to be something i will need to face in the next few weeks. 

Hope its ok if I post my favourite pic of him, me and my sister. I am going to get this printed tomorrow to give him when I go up there.
 



Attached Files:







302516_272202269476971_1865433013_n.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NatoPMT

When I look at that photo, picking wildflowers on holiday, I wonder how did it happen, how am I middle aged and preparing to say goodbye to him. I don't want him to die.


----------



## Allie84

That's a beautiful photo. You look just like yourself.

How does this happen to any of us? It's just not fair. Our society has us fear and deny death until it's literally ready to burst down our front door. We aren't prepared for it when it comes to us because of this. :( 

There's nothing that can take this away from you, but knowledge is power. I think once you know what's actually going on you will feel more in control. Does he even know his prognosis yet? When it's put into an actual timeframe, and options are given, I think it will be easier to handle. Still terrible, of course, but you will no longer be in the dark. 

Again, I am so so sorry. I will pray for you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

First of all, I love the picture and I'm sure he will too.

I am an emotional person as well but when something tragic happens I kind of go into stoic mode. Well at least when I am around the person or in the middle of the process... I helped my dad do all of the arrangements for my moms funeral and barely shed a tear mostly because I didn't want to upset him or my sister even more and it helped me complete what I needed to get done. My family was counting on me. When I was alone with Tim I bawled like a baby and still do on days I miss her the most. I agree with what Mel said about being strong for your dad. If he sees you an emotional wreck I'm sure that will just tear him to pieces. When my dad was hospitalized a few years ago for his seizure he would become very agitated if we were too emotional and would get himself worked up. Just remember everyone grieves differently and there is no correct way. 

I know what you mean about feeling saddened at the thought of Eloise and your dad not knowing each other. My mother new Penny and I feel she is still watching over her and has the best view from heaven but it breaks my heart that Penny will never know her like I did. But There are moments when I just know Penny feels her presence... The other day I came home from work and Penny greeted me with a framed picture of my mom that I keep in the living room. She asked me "who's that?" When I told her it was grandma Fawn she planted kisses on my mother's face over and over. Tim said she has been carrying around that picture for weeks and somehow that gives me hope and comfort. I know I'm just rambling but I want you to know you are not alone in your feelings. If you need to cry, cry. Do what feels right for you:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: Nato

It's great to see you Im just so sorry you are going through this. The photo it's lovely thank you for sharing. I'm a crier too so don't know what to suggest other than to try & not think about losing him when your with him but focus on being there together, tell him about your beautiful girl, look at pictures and remember the good times you had. 

It's good he's in the hospital and I am thinking of you & your family. I'm here if you need anything. Massive :hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

Beautiful photo Nato. 

I am a very emotional person myself, and I know how hard it is to try and be strong. When I was visiting my grandmother in the hospital while she was dying, I just kept laughing and joking with her, talking to her about Kash and how we were going to take him to the fair for the first time (he was 5 months old when she died). It seemed to help the mood quite a bit because we weren't focused on what was happening. Then she declined rapidly and passed away 2 days after. Unfortunately she never spoke again after that first day, other then the odd time to say I hear you. It was after I walked out of her room that I would cry. So I guess the only tip I have on being strong, is think happy positive thoughts :)


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I'm so sorry to hear your news. The girls have given such great advice, I don't think I have much else to offer. I lost my step-father, who was really like my dad, to dementia. While he was falling deeper into his disease, I had to watch from the sidelines. It was awful. I couldn't have meaningful conversations with him as he didn't really understand much. We never had an emotional relationship though. Before the disease got really bad, I did have some time to talk to him. I was surprised at how different he was. I was able to ask him things about his life and his diagnosis that I wouldn't have in the past. He knew that he was going to die from this. He knew his mental faculties would be robbed of him. That changed him somehow. Softened him. He opened up to me more than I ever expected. Sometimes that can happen when you are in the process of dying. I'm telling you this in case this happens to your father. Look for signs of an opening with him. He might be willing to go to that emotional place with you. If not, I would respect that. He shouldn't be forced to emote if he doesn't want to. That being said, I don't think you need to completely hide your tears from him. This is about him, but it is also about the people who love him. If tears come, let him see them, but perhaps then excuse yourself and leave the room. I can't imagine that he is in so much denial that he thinks you aren't shedding any tears over this. 

The question about embracing or pushing the hurt thoughts/feelings is a tricky one. One one hand, embracing them allows you to move past them in time. Denying them can help you get through a tough time, but they'll pop back up later down the road. I think denial can be a marvelous defense mechanism. You are already going through so much hurt. Will it serve you right now to force yourself to embrace all of your hurt feelings? Or will it make things worse for you right now? I'm an embracer. For me, it wouldn't serve me to be in denial. But that's me. If you think you won't be able to function if you are caught up in the mire of your hurt feelings, then I would wait to address them. If you think you could get them all out in London before seeing him, that's a good option. But I wonder if you would be able to close the floodgates once they've been opened. 

It sounds to me like you are experiencing something called anticipatory grief. It's the grief associated with the anticipation of losing someone. If you google it, there are a lot of articles about what it is and coping techniques. 

In times of death and dying, I always direct my clients to think about the word regret. What will your regrets be if you say or don't say something? Do or don't do something? Unlike someone who loses a loved one suddenly, you have an opportunity to make sure you don't have regrets after he is gone. Think about how you might want to shape the time you have with him right now so that it feels right for both of you. 

Finally, that is a gorgeous picture of the three of you. I think it is a wonderful gesture to print it and give it to him. Those are some of the things I'm talking about. You and he can share emotional moments without it necessarily turning into a crying fest. Pictures, stories and life reviews are great ways to find peace in the dying cycle. 

Thank you for coming to us. I think of you often. We're all here for you. xo


----------



## VGibs

Oh Lucy....my heart breaks for you. But in one way I envy your abiblity to say good bye. When my Mother in law died she didn't want anyone to see her sick. I loved her with all my heart and I am still fighting the anger that she never let me say goodbye. 

I think when you are with him, your heart will be the judge. Your gut will show you how to behave, and your mind will cope with each minute as it comes. Have no expectations and don't be scared. You'll know what to do, and when to do it. 

I think the cheeky face your making in that picture looks just like Eloise. You can see sass all over you two. In a good way, of course.


----------



## vickyd

Nato im so sorry hun...You know i absolutely suck with words so i wont even try cause everyone else has done such a great job. One thing though from my experience, Im also a crier to the point where ive been labelled a drama queen more often than i can count. When my sister fell ill back in 98 and had to undergo experimental treatment where there were no guarentees, i was afraid i would be constantly crying and making her feel even more scared than she was. I was surprised that as soon as she started treatment i was pretty calm, to the point that she thought i didnt care if she lived or died. When i asked her after it was all over if she would have rather me show exactly how i was feeling, she said yes. She needed to feel how important her life was to us. My sister in general is not a crier, she doesnt like extreme displays of emotion so i thought i was doing right be her. Turns out when faced with death people dont always react the way we expect them to. Love u, and hope you find peace with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## NatoPMT

will reply properly tonight, the anticipatory grief info was really useful, I did some googling last night and it was reassuring to read exactly what Im feeling in black and white. That was spot on. 

Since my dad was admitted on Wednesday night, he has rallied a bit and perked up yesterday eve. He hadnt eaten for 2 weeks and was not drinking, so the fluids and meal replacements have made quite a difference. Following his initial tests down south, the neurologist up north saw him yesterday and was not as concerned as the others who have seen him. He's had a CAT scan this morning and my sister has just set off to hospital to try and find out any results. Im not feeling quite as desperate, there seems to be some hope where yesterday there was none, but realistically the news could be as bad as we were expecting. I just wish they would stop speculating - but now if its lung cancer thats unspread, that will be the best news we could ever get. Never thought I'd say that that lung cancer is great news....but 2 days ago we didnt think he would last the weekend. I was thinking this morning that i dont actually know anyone who has survived lung cancer, but then I remembered woman at work who had part of her lung removed and is still puffing away

Thank you so much for the kind words, now there is a bit of hope, I feel very calm and in control. Thats happened several times over the last 2 weeks, his GP last week said he didnt think it was as bad as the ipswich drs said, but then changed his mind by the end of the week so its just up and down, hope then none. Its a bit more up today, I just hope the CAT scan results keep us up. Im ov'ing on Sunday, so my sister said to stay in London at least until we know the score today. If its the worst news I think I will go straight up there as i want to see him while he is functioning and before he gets really bad. If its not spread, i'll wait until half term the week after next and take eloise up there, so she might even get a chance to see him again which is just fantastic. 

xx


----------



## hoping:)

it definitely sounds like your family has been on an emotional roller coaster. I hope the CAT scan produces positive results. There is hope:hugs: Please keep us updated... we all care for you and want to offer support.


----------



## heart tree

I'm so glad to hear there is some hope shining today. Tim's father survived lung cancer. They detected it a few years ago when he was in his late 70's. He's 82 now and doing just fine. Completely cancer free. Some had even spread to his brain, but they can't detect it there anymore either.


----------



## Allie84

That's great news Nato. My uncle in law surived on one lung after lung cancer, for like 10 years before dying of a heart attack.


----------



## Round2

Nato, I'm so, so sorry. What an awful situation. I hope that glimmer of hope turns into something. Even if it just buys a few more years or months.

Hoping, I love that story about Penny carrying your mom's picture around. I truley beleive that she is connected to your mom and 'knows' her better than you think.

Nato, that picture you posted made me teary eyed. What a beautiful memory. It really does make you think how fast time goes by. I was thinking the very same thing this week...after spending 3 weeks in the hospitial, I moved my mom into a home this week. Everthing has come full circle for her. She's back to having someone cook, clean and bathe her. It made me think how not too long ago she was doing the same for me. 

As for how to handle your emotions - I really have no idea. I'm terrible at holding it together. I'm not sure how I would handle it, but I know you'll do what feels right.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I hope you've had some positive news and you have some answers so you know what he's dealing with.

Thinking of you and hope you get to take Eloise up to see him Im sure that would mean a lot to him & of course you.

Big :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Nato - I'm sorry to hear the news about your Dad :hugs: The photo is gorgeous I'm sure he will love it. I'm glad that he has perked up a bit too. My Auntie had half her left lung removed due to cancer a few years ago, and she's still going strong and has even packed in the fags!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls.

Things here are so awful. Alex is dead set on leaving me. It's the way he's doing it....so cold. Today he told me he wasn't in love me, and it was because he 'sees me.' He also told me he's no longer physically attracted to me. We both talked to my bishop today and Alex was like 'I won't change my mind. I'm happy now. I want a divorce.' He's pretty much ignoring me and drinking beer and playing Football Manager.


----------



## Sparkly

Oh Allie, I'm so sorry that sounds dreadful. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Sparkly. I'm having a hard time sleeping and functioning and I can't seem to snap out of it. I'm crying all the time and I'm trying to not cry in front of Alex but I can't help it. And he seems so.....okay. Like he's had his mind made up for a long time.


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry Allie. What a hard thing to go through, I can't imagine. Have you made plans to move, or is he? It must be so hard to move on while you're still living together.

Wow, what a rough disco month it's been! Wish we all lived closer - everyone needs a disco hug.


----------



## msarkozi

Just an update about my appt with that other doctor on Friday; everything is good. I just have to test my blood sugars and keep following the diet I am on. I see him again this Friday and he will have a look at my sugars and determine if I am going to need meds or anything. So far, my sugars are only really high in the morning but good the rest of the day. 

I did get a date as well - July 2nd!! He said it will only change if he and I both decide that it needs to be done earlier due to the sugars and if I start having complications. I think I am ok with that date, but as the weeks get closer, I might want this baby out sooner lol! 

Kash was funny during the appointment. He was laying on the bed the whole time, and I was standing by him. Then when I had to lay down, he stayed beside me on the bed, and then even helped me up to get off the bed so he could have it to himself again lol. Then when the doctor was done and left the room, Kash flopped over and was sulking, so I asked him if he was upset because the doctor didn't look at him, and he said yes :haha: Then when we were leaving the room, he started running down the way the doctor went. I told him we will go see the doctor at home sometime. I must have the only kid that loves the doctor lol!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, how are you love? Please keep us posted.

Allie, I've been keeping up with your journal but haven't had time to respond yet. I'm so very sorry. I think you are right, he made up his mind a while ago. He should have voiced his uncertainty back then so you might have had a fighting chance at fixing things. It truly sounds like there is no going back on his part now. In the long run you'll be better off. But I know that's impossible to imagine right now. Don't beat yourself up about crying or feeling down. This will be one of the most difficult things you ever have to endure in your life. I know you'll get through it. Let the tears come. Keep exercising. Lean on your friends and family. And get lots and lots and lots of snuggles from Alistair. 

Mel, glad to hear everything is going well. I can't believe you are 32 weeks already! It seems like it's flown by to me. Does it feel that way to you? 

Tim, Delilah and I went to wine country for Mother's Day. Delilah was in a crappy mood, but we still had a nice time. We did some wine tasting and had a picnic at a winery. It was really hot, lovely weather. I felt very fortunate to have my girl yesterday, fussy and all. Luckily she's been sleeping through the night again for the past several nights. I feel very fortunate about that too!
 



Attached Files:







momsdaybandb.jpg
File size: 345.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hoping:)

Allie- I responded in your journal:hugs:

Nato- How are things with your dad? I will try to FB you... I'm sure you have your hands full:hugs:

Mel- OMG! July 2nd!!!:wacko: Your pregnancy has flown by. Kash is adorable! It is so cute he was sad about not being looked at by the doctor too.:haha: You may be the only one who has a toddler who actually likes the doctor. Penny gives her doctor _the-don't-you-even-touch/look-at-me_ face and will give her the death stare if she comes any closer than necessary:dohh:

Amanda- wine country for Mother's Day sounds awesome! I love the picture.

AFM- our meeting with the intended parents went amazing! They are more than we even hoped for and we all got along so well. details in my journal if anyone is interested

I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day. I got surprised with a stinky tootsie bouquet (Penny's foot prints) which is perfect since she still insists that we smell her feet and comment on how stinky they are:haha: I also got to sleep in, breakfast in bed, wonderful lunch with family, afternoon nap, a stroll through our neigborhood and then movies and tasty beverages with Tim on the couch. It was the best:cloud9: 

Hi to everyone else:flower:


----------



## Sparkly

Allie84 said:


> Thanks, Sparkly. I'm having a hard time sleeping and functioning and I can't seem to snap out of it. I'm crying all the time and I'm trying to not cry in front of Alex but I can't help it. And he seems so.....okay. Like he's had his mind made up for a long time.

I'm not surprised your having a hard time, those are harsh relationship altering things he has said to you. I agree with you and Hearty he has his mind made up, so it's just a case of where do you both go from here...literally. I would find living in that situation impossible now :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Mel - Brill to have a date now....July 2nd is not far away :D

Hearty - That's a gorgeous pic of you and your girl, and I'm glad you had a nice first Mother's Day. We could do with some of that weather over here....it's been hailstoning this afternoon :dohh:

Hoping - I'm so pleased for you that the meeting went well, I'll go read up in your journal x


----------



## vickyd

Allie again so sorry...Do you think you guys will be able to have a friendly relationship after you split? I think you need to make alex see how he has to stop being nasty to you for alistair's sake. 

Hearty you look super hot in those pics! I hate you so much.

Hoping OMG, Her is always asking us to smell her feet and say how stinky they are!!


----------



## LucyJ

Allie I responded in your journal again I am so sorry it's an awful situation you are in. You can't do anymore than you've done if Alex isn't prepared to try. You need to think about yourself and Alistair. I really hope he will stop being so cruel there's just no need for it & you don't deserve that treatment. 

Mel that's great news you've got a date. That's so sweet about Kash & the dr Benjamin always tried to go into the drs room think he wants up help them. We lost him for a very short amount of time at the hospital when we were there for a scan & he was in with nurses :haha:

Hearty gorgeous pic glad you had a great Mother's Day.

Hoping going to check out your journal so glad it went well.

Round how are you? How's your mum doing?

Sparkly how are you & your girls doing?

Nato how are you? Thinking of you.

I've got to go for another blood test tomorrow as the dr who did my last one didn't check everything so going for full blood count plus my B12 and iron levels.

:hugs: to all


----------



## msarkozi

very nice picture Hearty :)

um, NO! lol! This doesn't seem like it is flying by, but I think it's because I have been pregnant all of winter, which was unusually long this year. I am glad it is almost over with though, as this diabetic diet is starting to get old already, and it's only been 3 weeks lol! 

That is so cute about the feet. 

I didn't get anything for Mother's Day...was just a regular day for me of doing all the housework and everything...although, I did get Gord to fold Kash's laundry last night lol!

Lol that's cute about Benjamin Luce...maybe he was trying to flirt already :)


----------



## VGibs

Mel - Yay Canada day baby! You'll be able to crack a cold one for the holiday LOL You should get "I vow to help out more at home" written in your wedding vows. I can't complain really Ian helps out a lot around the house. 

Hearty - Wine country...the idea literally made me drool. LOL

AFM...

Spoiler
I am suffering from insane headaches. I checked with my midwife everything is fine with me...just another annoying pregnancy thing. I am having husband/10 yr old issues. Ian grew up in a boarding house and his family was pretty much a non-entity during his childhood. When he did see his family, his mother doted on him and his father was a real asshole *still is*. So he thinks that he needs to be insanely strict with Aurora. Often making up rules and punishing her for minor issues. Well she has grown up with me, and me alone. I was Mommy and Daddy for most of her life. So she thinks that she can be a smarty pants, and a wise mouth to him. Which just makes him more angry and he gets more strict. Half the time I feel like a referee between the two of them and I am SO worn out from the whole situation. Then my mother gets involved and bitches at me that Ian treats her horribly and that he never has a kind word to say to her, and she tells Aurora the same thing. Then she spoils Aurora because she thinks that no one loves her enough. My mother has a nasty habit of pointing out what she sees to everyone except the person who she is annoyed with. So not only am I caught between Ian and Aurora. But then I get my mother adding to it as well. And instead of helping the situation everyone just keeps adding to it. Ian doesn't see anything wrong with it and Aurora can't figure out what she is doing wrong. I have tried talking to Ian on numerous occasions, he has been doing better but then it takes one little thing and it all starts all over again. I would drag him to some kind of councilor but the truth is...we can NOT afford it. And he would be so reluctant to do that it would be a waste of time and money.


----------



## msarkozi

I would love that in my vows, but I have been trying so hard for 4 years now, and I just don't see it happening. I tell him all the time that Kash is a way better helper then he is, and that it's funny that Kash knows to clean up his messes but he doesn't. He keeps telling me that he's almost 40 years old and too old to train. Friggin drives me crazy. He was bitching about how much tv Kash watches now all of a sudden last night, and I said to him, where do you think he gets it from?! I said you get home from work and all you do is lay on the couch and watch tv all night long, same as when you are on your days off....so he is getting that idea from you that it's ok to do that. He doesn't agree with me, go figure

hmmmm, I'm really not sure what to do there Gibs. Other then sitting them both down together and saying that each one has to show each other a little more respect, and suggest the two of them have a day together to do some kind of activity they both enjoy in order to get the bond stronger? I really don't know though


----------



## VGibs

Wanna know whats weird? Ian came home and I was playing with meme upstairs and him and Rora were having a big heart to heart in the kitchen. Kind of working it out without me having to say anything...now to handle my mother. Man I wish I could have a glass of wine.


----------



## Sugarlove2

So sorry to hear all the sad news on here. Nato and Allie I'm thinking of you and sending my love :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- Im sure Ben was charming all of the nurses too! I hope all the blood tests tomorrow turn out great. 

Mel- seriously? Are you ok with not having Mothers Day celebrated or with him not helping out? This would not fly with me at all especially with a wedding to plan and a new baby on the way. Marriage is a partnership so I really hope he gets it together before you burn out. You really are super woman with as much as you do! 

Gibs- I hope the headaches get better. The step parent issue sounds tough. Its not fair that you get caught in the middle so often and now have to deal with your mothers remarks as well. Im happy to hear that Ian and your daughter are trying to work it out on their own. Good luck with your mom!

Hi, Sugar!


----------



## msarkozi

That's good to hear Gibs....mother's are always a pain in the ass to deal with, so good luck lol! 

hoping, I'm not really ok with it. This is my 3rd one though and I haven't gotten anything for any of them yet. The first one, I was away for 3 weeks and I had a hair appt and massage booked for myself...so Gord said that was my mother's day gift, which it wasn't. Then last year, he f**ked off to Manitoba with his cousins to work with them and left a few days before mother's day and I got nothing then. And once again this year, I got nothing. He was in High Level yesterday and I was like you couldn't even buy me flowers while you were there?!

And about him not helping around the house, I am definitely not ok with it. I nag and nag and I get to the point that I just end up doing it myself. It's a pain in my butt, but it has to get done. I've always said that I am a single parent in a relationship. I don't know how I manage to do it all, and I am hoping he starts helping me more once little Riley gets here (but I am not holding out for it). 

So my mom texted me last night to let me know she got her mother's day gift and to thank me for it. She said thanks for Kash's artwork (I framed a painting of his handprints for her) and the card, but she didn't get what the blue artwork was about. I was like blue artwork?! I said squeeze the sides of it and open it up to see what's in it. she texts me back saying oh lol and thank you. it was a necklace with a locket that had charms in it saying grandma and what not. I was killing myself laughing at her..told her I thought she was smart enough to know to open it.....now I am hoping Gord's mom doesn't do the same thing when she gets hers lol!


----------



## vickyd

We never celebrate mothers day either! We also never do the valentines thing haha!! I just find these celebrations tacky, i mean when Hero is older i'll love any artwork from her but i would cringe if Alex got me flowers or something. But im weird and wired like a man as Alex likes to point out ALL the time haha!!


----------



## hoping:)

Mel- Im sorry to hear that. He really won the lottery when he got you a great mother and a wonderful wife to take care of him. I hope he realizes what he has. The gifts you got for your mom and MIL (or soon to be) sound lovely! Does Gord do stuff for his mom on Mothers Day or do you take care of it?

Vicky- haha wired like a man:haha:. I'm sure your hubby appreciates that about you!Lots of people dont do the commercial holiday thing either. Tim was one of them but I go crazy for every holiday so he kind of learned through example and because he know how much it means to me. I get the holiday crazies from my mom. She always had decorations, special treats and gifts for us on every holiday. Holidays were her specialty so I want to carry on the tradition. 

oh, and its nice to know I'm not the only one who has a quirky child that likes to sniff feet:haha:


----------



## msarkozi

lol, I hope he does realize it too. I am the one that takes care of all the gifts. He really has no relationship with his mom, but I don't feel right leaving her out (although I should, as she only talks to us when she wants money). 

I am planning the father's day gift already for my dad, and I want to make a moose with Kash's footprints (he always says moose to my dad, so I thought it would be fitting). I am just not sure how to make it exactly yet, so if you have any ideas, please shoot them my way :) 

lol Vick!


----------



## hoping:)

What a cute idea! could you maybe have Kash do a foot print for the head of the moose and hand prints for the antlers?


----------



## msarkozi

that would definitely work, thanks :)


----------



## NatoPMT

I went back up north on Monday and was with dad when they told him the results of the scan, and that it is inoperable. Its a bit more complicated than that for a specific diagnosis for which need needs a procedure on Monday, but we all know exactly what is being talked about. My poor dad

We went to see him on Tuesday morning and got a private room and talked for 2 hours. We talked about how he felt and what he thought the results meant ("that I'm done for"), his ex, who he lives with but still doesn't know how ill he is, his will, his funeral, and his regrets - he thought he had longer and he wishes he'd had a retirement. It was that hardest thing I've ever done, but at the same time, not as hard as I thought. Dad was quite pragmatic and so brave. He only got visibly upset at one point when I started crying and I cant get the image out of my head. He just said "Lu, I'm disappearing". He said he was having dark thoughts and wished he had kept the pills he was given after a kidney op. We asked him not to have those thoughts on his own, or do anything on his own

The whole thing is a mess though, his ex, the family he has in his properties, we have already had outbursts and door slamming from the ex, arguments and all sorts... My sister called me naive and I called her cold and calculating. She's still not talking to me despite my apology (although she was talking about splitting dad's land to get more money, that sort of talk can wait). I'm putting that to the back of my mind for now but we will have to spent a lot of time together in the coming weeks. She'll get over it hopefully. 

He doesn't have long, as soon as I saw him I knew. The thing I am most thankful for is that he's not in pain yet. The hardest part is yet to come, he wants to come home, so we need to care for him. We dont have official diagnosis so that makes getting care a bit harder. I'm going back on Monday for the week, then the Monday after but my toddler will never see him again. I can't think any further than that.

Allie, I'm so sorry. Once a person makes their mind up (whether they involved you in that process...or not), the shutters often come down, its easier for them to defend their own emotional hurt that way otherwise they are still going through the pain of making that decision, its a defence which unfortunately leaves you in the cold. That doesnt mean someone will never change their mind back, but I dont think you have any choice in that situation at this point. I'm not surprised you feel you cant function. Feeling this bereft is like physical pain. I'm glad you have your little boy to give you some comfort. Im so sorry x

Thanks for the fb messages hearty and hoping, Ive only just got home and need to collect the weasel so will try and answer later. 

x


----------



## Allie84

Nato, I want to respond properly but I'm running late and literally getting out the door as I type....:hugs: we are here for you and thanks for sharing with us. I'm sure your sister will come around and I know you will get through this. As for me, thanks for the kind words...I really wasn't sleeping or eating, but Alex finally opened up to me and he had a lot of unsaid issues that he addressed. We are going to 'start over' and I feel so relieved. But enough about me, you're in my thoughts and I will write more later. xxx

Am I right in reading your won't bring Eloise to see him? Is that his wish or yours or a combination?


----------



## NatoPMT

Wonderful!! That's the best news I have heard in a long time, thanks for making me smile x


----------



## LucyJ

Lucy Im so sorry for you but glad you had some time with him were you could talk. I'm sure your sister will come round it's going to be tough for you all. I'm pleased your dad isn't in pain. Have big cuddles with your little girl we're here for you every step of the way. Holding your hand & thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

So sorry Nato. What a terrible, terrible thing to go through.

I'm so glad that you're sharing this with us. We're all here, anytime. Big, big hugs and smoochies to you.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Nato, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Lucy- don't worry about returning my FB message. You have a lot more important things going on. I'm so sorry it is not an improving situation. I'm sure your sister will come around... you need each other now more than ever. It will be a hard road coming up so just put one foot in front of the other and get as much time as you can with your dad:hugs: We all care deeply for you and are thinking of you during this difficult time. Lots of love to you and your family:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Nato my heart aches for you...I wish i had something that would make a difference for you but I have never dealt with loss of a family member so I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through. Im always a text away if you need me....


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. You do right spending as much time as possible with him. Big :hugs:

Great news you are giving it another go with Alex Allie


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for your lovely messages, it means a lot. I went to pick the weasel up from MIL's and she saw me through the window and pointed, then started screaming and squealing like a maniac.. i went in the house and she was running round shrieking at the top of her voice for about 30 mins. It's the first time we've been apart for more than a few hours so seeing her reaction was lovely.


----------



## VGibs

Nato - I am rubbish in situations like these. I always make dumb jokes and am usually the friend who sneaks wine into a funeral...so I don't have anything uplifting to say except I know it must hurt and I wish I could give you a hug and make you a martini.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- what a nice way to be welcomed home! Just what you needed after a tough trip to see your dad. Eloise is darling and I'm happy she is there to bring some joy in a dark time. Hug her tight


----------



## heart tree

Nato, :hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear this news. It sounds like you had a really good talk with your dad though. I think that will serve you as you grieve. I imagine your sister is grieving in her own way. It's so hard not to get angry about a situation like this and you are both fragile right now. I hope you can both find a way to get back on common ground. 

Please don't worry about responding on FB unless you want to. I can only imagine how busy you are right now. It's wonderful that you have Eloise to greet you with such love and enthusiasm. That's exactly what you need right now. 

Please keep us posted when you have time. xo


----------



## Allie84

Nato, I've been thinking a lot about you. How are things going? :hugs:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls just to let you know I got a :bfp:this morning on an FRER at 10dpo. It's incredibly faint, but defo there, but I'm now worrying that it's too faint. 
This cycle I just tried the progesterone I got given at the fertility clinic and was going to use clomid next month. I'm feeling quite weird about it really, as I'm convinced it's going to go wrong 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## VGibs

Team yellow again...insanely disappointed and can't stop crying


----------



## heart tree

Nato :hugs:

Sugar, congrats!!! Chick, my FRER with Delilah at 10dpo was so faint I thought it was still the hcg from the trigger shot I did that was left over from my IUI. I'll find a pic and post it for you. Have faith and congrats!

Gibs, sorry about team yellow. You'll know in 20 weeks one way or another though!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Sorry V, hope you can find out next time :hugs:

Thanks Hearty. I showed it to Mal, who also said he can see it, but he's worried how faint it is. I defo feel preggo too. Henry's dog food is making me want to puke, my boobs are tingling and I've got weird pulling pains.


----------



## VGibs

Congrats Sugar...I didn't see your post when I posted 

Hearty - I know we will find out eventually, but Ian was so angry they couldn't tell and he refuses to get any baby stuff or even consider a name until we "know". I wasn't able to find out with either of the girls, and the only reason I did with MeMe was because I hurt my back and the tech was nice enough to check for me. I was so excited to find out and the girl was so short and showed me like 2 minutes of the baby. I was really disappointed. And here we only get 1 ultrasound covered so if I want another one it will cost me like $200 that I don't have. They couldn't get a good pic of the heart so I have another scanned booked next week for that but right on the form it says "heart only, no gender determination"


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, look at my tests https://s1234.photobucket.com/user/ahartrey/media/baby bump/9688f7fe.jpg.html

You are only 10dpo! There is nothing wrong with a light test. I know how worrisome it is. I absolutely understand. You have every right to be a wreck. I always found SMU to be stronger for me. Maybe try that tomorrow?

Gibs, it sucks that you can't have more than one scan. Maybe you'll get a nice sonographer who will take a sneak peak for you? I hope Ian comes around. 

We got NO sleep in our house last night. Delilah went down at 7pm. Was up at 8:30, 1:30 and 4:30. Ugh. She wouldn't fall back asleep after 4:30 until 6. And then was up for good at 6:30. I didn't sleep at all during that time. Soooo tired! Not sure if it's teething. I'm frustrated beyond belief as Tim won't be around tonight to help me. I'm going to be a zombie all day and night. I can only pray she'll sleep better tonight.


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Sugar!! I know how worried I always am, so I'd be the same, but 10 dpo is really early and faint lines are to be expected.

Oh Gibs, what a bummer. I can't believe they wrote on the notes 'no gender determination.' :dohh: Maybe Ian can explain to the tech how he won't buy things, etc, and could they please please please take a look? FX for you.

Hearty, sorry about the rough night. Gosh is sounds rough. I hope you get some good naps in today.

Nothing much new here, I'm sick. Sore throat, the works. I went to the ER in the middle of the night because my heart wouldn't stop skipping beats. It's still doing it but the doctor says it's because ofthe virus. But since I'm a worry wart I hate that feeling.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, the 13DPT (days past trigger) is actually 11dpo. I guess I didn't do a 10dpo test on a FRER.

But if you look at my IC tests at 12dpt, that's my 10dpo test https://s1234.photobucket.com/user/ahartrey/media/baby bump/8a852c58.jpg.html


----------



## Sugarlove2

I will try and post a pic up later. I have taken a pic, but it's a bit of a squinter. 

Hearty, your night sounds horrendous. Hope you manage a better night tonight. Charlotte is teething as well and is ratty as hell at the moment


----------



## heart tree

Allie, I don't drink caffeine because it makes my heart race. I absolutely hate that feeling. I don't blame you for hating how you are feeling! It sounds like the stress of the past few weeks finally caught up with you. I'm a big believer in the mind/body connection. Sometimes our bodies wait to get sick until there is a "safe" time to do so. I often get sick on the weekends or during vacation because it's a time when I can let go a bit. I imagine you are sick because you are on better ground with Alex now and can relax a little. I hope you feel better soon.

Sugar, I'll squint away at your lines whenever you post them through my sleepy gaze. 

Just put the baby down for a nap. Going to try and catch a few winks myself.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Hearty. That makes perfect sense! I agree our bodies and minds are so connected. I also visited my mom yesterday and was on the go all day and last night it all caught up with me.

I have been applying for jobs at Alex's request because he is so 'stressed' about money. I currently have the part-time analyst gig but it's touch and go with how much work I get. So, I finally have a job interview next week to be a 'client services specialist' with a local non-profit that administers family-based charities and gov't programs like head start and child care assistance. It would be 35 hrs a week with the child care resource and referral program. It pays between 11-13 and hour (I'm currently making$25 an hour as an analyst). I did the math and after childcare I'd only be bringing in between 200 and 300 a week after chidcare. I am doing this for Alex and I have mixed feelings about leaving Alistair in daycare full-time. :( I'm not sure if I'm ready for it, especially for such little money. But Alex is really on a kick where I need to 'make more money.' I make $250 a week on average with my analyst job, but it's not every week. Anyways, sorry for all of the number crunching on here but I'm kind of freaking out about whether it's 'worth it' to put Alistair in daycare full time for such little pay, or if I should do it for the sake of the family finances and just suck it up? Of course I don't even know if I'll get the job....


----------



## Allie84

Have a good nap, Hearty. I hope Delilah sleeps well for you!

Sugar, I'd love to look at a pic.


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I wouldnt worry about a faint test at 10 dpo. I dont think I got a positive test until 13dpo with Penny. 

Gibs- sorry for the disappointment. Maybe you will get a nice tech at the next scan that will be kind enough to let you have a peak at the goods.

Amanda- That sounds rough. I hope it is just teething too. Enjoy your nap!

Allie- I responded in your journal


----------



## Round2

Sugar...congrats! I agree with Hearty, calm down and be positive. You know the drill, any number of reasons can cause a lighter than expected test at 10DPO (late implantation, crappy tests, PARANOIA!). Having symptoms is a wonderful sign. I've got everything crossed for you!!

Hearty, I (as you know) feel your pain! I bet it's teething. Bryce was in a good stride - only waking twice a night, then we cut two new teeth and it all went to hell. He's getting back into a routine now, but it's be a long month...wait make that year! Can you believe our babies are almost 1? Any big party plans? We're having a BBQ and I'm making him an apple cake made with OJ instead of sugar for his first 'cake'. My mom says I'm mean, but I just can't give him a plate full of sugar just yet!!

Allie, sorry to hear you're sick again! Gessh, it's been a rough year. It's so hard leaving you baby to go to work. I'm dreading every minute of it. I guess you can always give it a try, if it's not for you then quit, at least you can tell Alex that you gave it a shot.

Gibs, sorry to hear about team yellow, it's fustrating, but just focus on the healthy little bean you have growing.

AFM, we leave for our trip to LV/SoCal in 2.5 weeks. I'm feaking out! I can't believe I agreed to leave my baby for 6 nights this early!! I'm so not ready. I know this is a good thing for my marriage...and probably myself as well, but it hurts! I don't know how I will get on the plane.


----------



## Sugarlove2




----------



## Sugarlove2

Sorry ladies, I didn't know how to do it as a spoiler.
Allie, I don't think I could ever leave Charlotte for that long, but I suppose needs must if you are short of money. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Round2

Sugar, I'm looking at my 10DPO test and that's exactly how mine looked with Bryce.


----------



## VGibs

Thats not a squinter! I can see it plain as day!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar congratulations can definitely see the line no need for squinting. I know it's hard but try not worry I think for 10 dpo that's looking good. Symptoms are a good sign.

Hearty poor you sounds like it could be teething Benjamin's been teething to this week and his sleep has been all over the place. Enjoy your nap hope you have a better night.

Allie I can't imagine leaving Benjamin but I guess in the short term if needs must. I'd go for the interview and take it from there you don't have to take the job. Have you sat down & talked to Alex about the numbers at least he can see you are trying. One of the reasons I didn't go back to work was because I'd only cover the childcare cost. Sorry your poorly hope you feel better.

Round hope you have a good break away it wil be hard going but hopefully once you've gone you'll be ok. I've only left Benjamin once for the day and one evening we're trying to find a babysitter so we could go out for a meal but Im nervous about that so can't imagine being away longer. How is your hubby?

Afm: I have my cervical length scan tomorrow bit nervous about it just hoping nothing has changed. It's Steve's birthday tomorrow and we have an appointment with mortgage advisor too we've been looking for a house & are in the process of putting ours on the market all a bit scary.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Thanks ladies, I feel a bit calmer now. Had mild pulling pains all night and the tingling boobs. Will test again tomorrow.

Rounders I can't believe Bryce is coming up 1. Where did that year go? I hope you manage to have a wonderful holiday. There might be a few tears at first, but hopefully you can have a nice relaxing time away


----------



## vickyd

Sugar Congrats!!!!! I can also see the line on my crappy laptop which hasn't been dusted in months!!!! 

Allie i would take the job purely to show Alex that im taking his lead. At the same time i would be looking for something that would bring in more money so i would be able to justify being away all day. As you know i also work 10 hours a day and went back full time when hero was 2 months old. It is difficult but like everything else, its a routine that both you and Alistair will fall into very easily. You will also find that the time you spend with him will be of more quality. I have friends who dont work but actually spend much less quality time with their kids than i do. 

Round, go and enjoy! your marriage is very important not only for you but also for Bryce. A loving marriage creats a loving home, its only 6 days!

Hearty sorry about the crappy sleep! No advice from me, you know what a crappy sleeper Hero is...Still waking twice a night if not more...


----------



## heart tree

Round, I don't have any bday plans yet, but I was just looking up sugar free cake recipes yesterday. I'm not giving her sugar for as long as possible. Good luck getting on the plane! On one hand, I can't imagine leaving Delilah for that many days. On the other, I fantasize about it. LOL!

Sugar, that test looks perfect to me. I mean it. 

Allie, that sounds like a tough decision. I guess it's best to go on the interview. If offered, you don't have to take the job. Think of it as a practice interview for your dream job. 

Delilah took 2 long naps. I rested. I'm giving her ibuprofen tonight. Please god, let her sleep through the night tonight.


----------



## heart tree

Good luck tomorrow Lucy! I'll be stalking.

Hi Vicky!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Lucy x


----------



## VGibs

I had to go back to work when Meme was 10 months old...I had to leave her every day because we couldn't afford for me to be off work. It's hard at first but you have to do what you have to do, iykwim.


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I'm so glad Delilah napped well. How did she sleep last night?

Lucy, happy V day and good luck with your scan today. Can't wait to hear. :hugs: 

Sugar, that line looks perfect to me. Did you test today? 

AFM, thanks everyone, I will for sure go to the interview and see what happens. Alex also has an interview for a (hopefully) better paying job that I found for him (of course :dohh:) so hopefully he gets that and it takes the pressure off me a bit. I'm happy to work....but it does kind of suck to halve my hourly wage in order to do it.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls 

Today went well although a little worried about my cervical length it has shorten a little now measures 25mm 4 weeks ago it was 28mm the scan lady put pressure on my tummy while doing the scan to see how the cervix reacted to pressure there was no change which is good. I saw a different consultant today and she was very dismissive said it was in the normal range which is fine but when I asked if it was concern it had changed on 4 weeks & would it again she didn't really respond just said I could request they do another cervical scan at my 28 week scan (surely they should be organising that). She was literally with us for mins going to have a chat with my midwife when I see her next week. The consultant I saw last time said at 28 mm it was ok but just ok the scan lady was reassuring which has left me feeling a bit better. On the plus side when I went in for the scan she said they were doing a growth scan to so I got to see my baby which I really needed as had a rough night last night with some horrid pains Steve & Benjamin were able to come in for it too so they got to see the baby then we chucked them out for the intetnal scan. It was quite funny as she was scanning for best view of my cervix then all of a sudden this little head appeared on the screen. Baby is doing really well still head down woo hoo and growing well baby weighs 1lb 9oz.

Yay to being 24 weeks today and V day :dance:


----------



## vickyd

Great news Luce!!!!!!!!!!! happy v-day!!!!

Im getting ready to go out YAY!!! Bring on the booze!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Lucy, mine hovered around that length. 25mm is still in the "safe" zone, but it is borderline. Anything under that is concerning. There is a lot of research now that shows very, very good results from women who took progesterone with short cervixes. There was no difference with women who had a length of 25mm or higher. But anything under 25 was very beneficial. It prevented further shortening and preterm birth. I never did the treatment as mine never went lower than 25mm (maybe once it went to 24, but then went back up). It's good that there was no change when pressure was put on it. Once you go on the treatment, you shouldn't stop it. I decided if mine went below 24mm, then I would do it. You might want to talk to someone about that as a possibility. Getting a stitch this far into a pregnancy isn't really an option unless your cervix is funneling or dilating and is really really short. There is a risk to rupturing the amniotic sac. Bedrest and progesterone are the best options for you if you feel worried. Obviously I did bedrest and had scans every 2 weeks. I would push for another scan given how much yours shortened. Don't want to scare you, just want you to have all the info. 

Happy V day tomorrow!!!

Sugar, any new lines?

Allie, I hope Alex gets the job. 

Vicky, get your booze on! Enjoy!

Delilah took another super long nap this morning after sleeping 12 hours last night! I feel much better. Hoping she'll take another long nap this afternoon. I gave her ibuprofen last night. It must have been teething.


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Amanda that's reassuring to know I scared myself a bit by looking at google (I should know better than goggling). I think I expected them to scan me again as it had shortened. I will definitely speak to my midwife and see if she can get me in for another scan and see what she advises. Bed rest would be difficult with Benjamin but will try and take it easy whenever I can Steve's great at the weekends with letting me rest.


----------



## msarkozi

you girls got chatty all of a sudden lol! 

Congrats Sugar!!! I see the line clearly as well :)

Gibs - I hope they give you a sneak peak so you can find out! I know how much it sucks to have to wait to find out because the little monster wouldn't play nice in the ultrasound lol! 

Luce - great news! 

Allie - I am sick again too! Ugh! Now Kash woke up with it this morning too. Hopefully it's all short lived. About the interview, I would go on the interview for sure. If you are offered the job, you don't have to take it. Just keep looking for something that pays better, and then accept the job that makes more sense to you to take :) 

I work full time, and I drop Kash off at daycare at 7:15am, and I don't pick him up until 5:00pm. The first week was a little hard, but when I seen how much he liked being there, it made it a lot easier on me. We have our few hours of quality time together in the evenings, and then we have the whole weekend together. I find we appreciate each other more as well, then if I was home all day with him. For me, I fully believe in socialization and him learning and being with friends. This is also what my background in College is, is early childhood development. It's important to me that he has these experiences. I live in a rural area that does not have play groups and such, so this is a very good thing for him. 

Now, in a few weeks, I am going to be off of work again for another year. Gord and I have decided though that for the month of July, Kash will still go to daycare full time, and then for the other 11 months, he will go part time. I don't think it would be fair to pull him straight out and him miss out on all that social interaction for 11 months, and then all of a sudden be forced to go back to full days again when I return to work. He would miss it so much. 

Basically, it's going to be hard for the first week, but once you know how much they enjoy being where they are, it's so worth it! You go to work with zero worries about where your child is, and are they happy?!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Today's test


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls, today's test is darker, so I more relaxed. Just trying to take 1 day at a time

Lucy congrats on V Day and pleased your scan went well! :thumbup:

Hearty, hope you get another good night's sleep tonight. Charlotte is still teething like mad and has a cold to go with it too, but she's just very bad tempered through the day and seems ok at night.

Mel, that sounds like a good plan with the daycare. 

Have a good night Vicky

Allie, fingers crossed Alex gets the better paid job, so you don't have to take the lower one


----------



## vickyd

morning all!!
had a brilliant night but so paying the price today....major hangover and bleeding blistered feet from wearing heels till 6am...Slept in till 2 pm haha!!! Off to pick up Hero!


----------



## heart tree

Mel, I totally agree about socialization. I love having Delilah at home, but soon I want her around more kids. I think your plan for daycare once the baby comes is perfect! Feel better soon.

Sugar, that is a great line for 11dpo. One day at a time is all you can do.

Vicky, you might have your Hero, but you are my hero! What an amazing night!

I forgot to mention that Delilah turned 11 months yesterday! She took 2 really long naps again yesterday and slept from 7pm to 7am last night! :happydance: I'm hoping for good naps again today. We're going to a bbq this afternoon and I need her in good spirits. We're off to a good start with 12 hours of sleep last night. Tomorrow is Tim's bday and I didn't get him anything. Now that I don't work, I dont have my own money. It seems weird to me to buy him something with the credit card when he'll be the one paying the bill. I might just get him a card. Or nothing. LOL!


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, you can find other ways to make him happy, for free. ;) I have Alistair 'draw' for Alex sometimes, and we've made cards...although Alistair's attention span is like 30 seconds lol. Have fun at the BBQ today. I'm so glad the sleep is going so well!!

Round, I see you're looking at the thread, how are you? I think your vacation sounds much needed....so if I am reading right it's kid free? Lucky duck lol! 

Mel, thank you so much for that perspective. You are right, socialization is so important. Right now Alistair is so close to me and I love our special one on one time, but you're right that that doesn't have to go away. He is nearing 2 now and he loves other kids. I just wish the job paid more....then I wouldn't hesitate as much. How are you feeling this weekend? 

Vicky, lmao I'm so jealous of you sleeping in until 2 but of course I wasn't out until 6. Sounds like an epic night. :)

Sugar, that test looks perfect.Congrats. how are you feeling?


----------



## Round2

Sugar, it's looking great. I'm so hopeful for you. How was your test today?

Allie, I'm doing good. The trip is 'kid free'! Sounds great in theory, but I'm starting to panic now. I know I'm going to bawl my eyes out the first day. Plus, I'm a little worried about my hubby. His anxiety gets really bad on planes. I think once we get settled, we'll enjoy ourselves, but that first day is going to be rough.

Lucy, so happy for you. Sounds like your little one is doing great.

I like what Mel said about socialization. You espically notice it when kids start school, Maddy had no problem blending in, but the kids that didn't go to daycare had a really hard time. It made me feel really good about my decision to go back to work.

Hearty, glad to hear Delilha is sleeping better now. She's so good! I'm so jealous!

Vicky, glad to hear you got your drunk-on! You're a trooper, I'd never last till 6am...espicially in heels! I'm getting old!

My baby boy is really walking now. He can take 5 or 6 steps now without falling. It's crazy, he looks too little to be walking!

Well, I'm off for a walk with the kids. It's so cold here it was snowing yesterday...but I need some fresh air...plus we're walking to the cupcake place for some sugar and coffee!


----------



## vickyd

Round thats hilarious about the snow! We were a the beach
Till 9pm!


----------



## VGibs

Vick - How long to bars stay open over there? We close down at 1 am! I cant wear heels for more then an hour without cursing God. You need a medal for pushing those pumps for that long! lol


----------



## heart tree

Snow? I can't imagine. We don't get snow here ever. I grew up where there was snow, but not in May. 

Well, the sleep thing is getting weird. Delilah took an hour nap in the morning which is pretty normal. Then her afternoon nap was 1.5 hours. This is after sleeping 12 hours. I actually woke her up from her second nap because we had to go to the bbq and I didn't want it affecting her nighttime sleep. But she was super cranky the rest of the afternoon! I thought all of that sleep would get her in a good mood. Growth spurt maybe? She doesn't seem sick at all. Don't get me wrong. I love that she sleeps. But she's sleeping more than ever right now and was cranky and tired all afternoon. Strange.

Our bars are open until 2am to serve liquor, but the clubs can stay open all night as long as they stop serving by 2am. Lends itself to lots of drug use.


----------



## vickyd

Bars and clubs stay open as long as the last customer
Is drinking! 
Hearty could be a growth spurt, enjoy it whi5le it lasts!


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been updating but I can't bring myself to talk. I've been spending the weeks up north so dont have internet except at weekends. I got af today, I really wanted bfp, for some positive focus and something to hold it together for. 

Sorry about the team yellow Gibs, congrats sugar and happy V Day Luce. 

x


----------



## LucyJ

Nato Im so sorry Hun thinking of you and here if you need anything sending you the biggest :hugs:

Vicky wow I could last in the heels but no way would I've made it out that late. Glad you had a great time.

Round that's crazy about the snow hope you had a good day.

Amanda that's great about Delilahs sleeping. I hate it when I have to wake Benjamin from a nap it always leaves him in such a grumpy mood. He could do with some sleeping tips as he's starting waking up earlier in the mornings and I don't function that well. Happy Birthday to Tim.

Sugar that's great news keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, as always, thinking of you and sending lots of healing love to you and your family. Sorry about af. :hugs:

Lucy, how early is Benjamin waking up? Today Delilah was up at 6:30am. We had some wine yesterday and I had a bit of a hangover. I couldn't ask Tim to get up as it was his birthday. Waking up that early with a hangover = no fun. Luckily she wanted to snuggle and nurse for an hour, so I was able to close my eyes until 7:30. :thumbup: I can't really complain, she still slept for 11 hours last night. I'm feeling quite lucky with my little sleeper. The only issue now is that I'm rocking her to sleep for naps and bedtime. I know she needs to fall asleep on her own, but this way is so much easier! At some point I'll have to stop doing this.


----------



## LucyJ

He's been waking between half 5 and half 6 as Im sleeping really badly it's been tough I have to confess we bring him in with us in the hope he'll go back to sleep or at least have a cuddle if he doesn't we have been known to put a bit of Disney junior on. This morning we learnt he can now wiggle of our bed we have a high bed so he hasn't done it before we only know this as we woke up to a disaster zone both Steve & I must have fallen asleep & Benjamin had wiggled of the bed and well amused himself thankfully we'd shut our bedroom door. Apart from finding a pen and drawing on his feet he was pretty good just pulled things out and played with whatever he found including a cupboard box waiting to be recycled. 

He doesn't normally go to bed until 8pm. I wouldn't worry about rocking her to sleep still I did with Benjamin or nursed him to sleep it wasn't untill I stopped bf at 13 months that we had to deal with it it took a couple of days but we got there. Must nights he settles himself we have the odd times when he wants to be with us or just won't settle but it's not to bad.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato, sorry about AF. How's your Dad doing? Thinking of you :hugs:

Lucy, that's funny that Benjamin managed to escape from your bed. :haha: I left the upstairs stairgate accidently open last week, screamed when I saw it and then looked downstairs and saw Charlotte grinning up at me. She had crawled down safely herself. I nearly had a heart attack and felt so guilty!

Hearty, that's great news that you're getting some quality sleep. I wouldn't worry about the rocking to sleep, I often still cuddle Charlotte to sleep if she's unsettled.

Vicky, get you you party animal! I used to be the last one standing, but haven't got the stamina anymore. You Greeks certainly know how to party! :thumbup:

Round, you've got snow, we've finally got some nice weather in the UK! Clever boy Bryce in walking!

Afm, I tested again this morn and the line on the FRER is nearly as dark as the control line now. I'm still having wobbles though as had some really strong pains today, but I keep reminding myself that I had this with Charlotte too. Went to a lovely bbq at a friends and it was so lovely seeing her run around with her little sun hat on and podgy little legs.


----------



## msarkozi

Delilah is sleeping great! glad you are getting some sleep :)

:hugs: Nato!

Luce - I do the same thing when Kash wakes up early and I want to sleep still....he automatically wants to come to bed with me now once he gets up in the morning....if he doesn't go back to sleep for a bit, then we lay there and watch disney jr as well! That channel has become a blessing, but also my nightmare as he is addicted now. 

Snow?! yuck!! It has been beautiful here all weekend. Rain just blew in though, but it is muchly needed! Thankfully I finished raking the back lawn today and got the leaves picked up....can't say the same for the front lawn though, but oh well!

Allie - I am still struggling with my sinuses, but part of me thinks it is my allergies as well. With not being able to take anything for them, it makes it hard for me to guess. I agree too about money and decision making. When I go on Mat Leave, it will still cost us $674 a month for Kash to go to daycare part time, but I said to Gord that I am making sure I have that money lol!


----------



## vickyd

Nato thinking of you....Wish we were closer and I could do something more than type a few words on this thread....


----------



## VGibs

You guys wanna hear a funny story? My sister has a 1 year old son...like he turned 1 last week and a 4 year old. And she went in to see about getting her tubes tied. The doc said "Well we would but your pregnant." ACK! She was on BC and using condoms with her husband!


----------



## msarkozi

lol, ooops :) it was meant to be! how is she feeling with the news?


----------



## Allie84

OMG Gibs, that's crazy!!! How far along is she and is she freaking out?

Nato, thinking of you as always. I 'm with Vicky, it's hard to know there's nothing I can do but type on a thread or look on FB....:) Hope you are holding up okay. :hugs:

Lucy, that is so funny that Benjamin got down and was playing while you slept. Alistair can get down but he is far too loud for us to sleep through lol. 

Mel, wow, daycare is super expensive up there! :wacko: I also have Alistair watch Disney Jr in bed with me after he wakes up early. He automatically gets in and grabs the remote lol. 

Sugar, that is excellent news!!! Has it sunk in you're pregnant yet? How are you feeling? :)

Hearty, awww I miss those days when Alistair would snuggle and nurse for an hour. Those were the days. Enjoy them. And rocking her to sleep. I miss doing that. That phase will be over be for you know it....I'm sorry about your hangover but glad Delilah is still sleeping well.


----------



## Sugarlove2

How's your sister doing Gibs, is she pleased or just totally shocked? 

Mel, hope your sinuses are feeling a bit better.

I'm fine thanks Allie. Still a bit shocked and trying not to get too excited in case it all goes wrong. Very positive I know! It's funny, but this pregnancy, my boobs just don't feel that tender. Apart from tingling a bit, they don't really hurt. Mel, have you had this? I did google it, and there were a lot of threads saying the same thing. I wonder if it's to do with BF? I'm absolutely whacked though and just want to sleep all the time, which isn't possible with a demanding toddler :haha:

Hope everyone is ok. Nato, any news?
:hugs:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy, I meant to ask you about the boobs too as you BF Benjamin too didn't you?


----------



## vickyd

I still rock and cuddle hero to sleep hahaha!
Mel that is one expensive daycare! Here its around 300 dollers if you
Dont get a place in public daycare and go private.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- sorry the witch got you! Im thinking of you and funnily enough had a dream about you We were at some ones wedding dancing the night away with out other halves.

Lucy- the early waking is rough! Penny did that last week when she was getting her molars. At least the worst he did was draw on his feet. Penny would have pulled every book out of the book shelf, climbed on my vanity and put on make up and then would have drawn on her self and the walls. 

Sugar- the test is looking great! Im glad Charlotte made it down the stairs safely. We actually dont have a stair gate and let Penny roam them freely during the day she is now a master climber which is a good and a bad thing!

Vicky- OMG you are a trooper staying out that late especially with heels! The last night we went out I was done by midnight and still had a massive hang over. 

Round- enjoy your vacation! You both deserve it!

Amanda- I hope Tim had a great birthday. Waking up at 7am and caring for a baby with a hangover is rough! Im glad she went easy on you. 

Gibs- wow! What a shock for your sister! Your post actually reminded me that I am 2 hours late taking my BC. That would be my worst nightmare getting pregnant while waiting for our transfer for the surrogacy. 

Mel- I thought day care in our area was expensive! I am definitely getting Penny into pre-school for the socializing aspect. I hope your sinuses are better!

AFM- Penny had her 1st stint as and activist on Saturday. I took her to the capital to march against Monsanto. It was such a hot day so on the way home I treated her to some froyo. She was in heaven! We also sipped strawberry infused water and before every drink she would cheers me and erupt into giggles.


----------



## VGibs

She's super shocked and really anxious but she told my 4 year old niece and Peyton goes "is it a girl baby this time? Maybe it's TWO GIRL BABIES!" She's getting used to the idea but she is still really nervous and keeps thinking of all the bad things, like money and she just started back to work last month. Just a lot to think about.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi girls I'm so scared, I think I'm heading for another mc. Did a test this morning and it was lighter than yesterday's test and I've had really bad back ache on and off. I'm so disappointed and had enough of it all. There's no bleeding yet, but I think it's on it's way :cry:


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar:hugs: I hope that isn't true. :nope: I'm thinking of you


----------



## Round2

Ah Sugar, I really hope you're wrong. Can you get to the doctors and do a beta? That's the only way to really know at this stage. Thinking of you.


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Sugar...I hope you are wrong though and everything is fine

I pay normally $930 a month for daycare with Kash right now for full time. There are other places that are way more expensive then that as well. It's a complete tax write off, so it's all good :)

Pollen is flying around like crazy right now, so I believe it is definitely allergies. Woke up with a sore throat again this morning. 34 more days until I can take drugs again lol!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Round they don't do betas in the UK anymore. In fact, they don't even do a urine test to confirm. I rang my doctor already and he just said to ring back if the pain gets any worse. Even if I get referred to EPADS, it's too early to see anything yet as I'm only 4+4


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I am praying that all will be ok and baby is just getting snug. Sorry they won't do betas I had to really push for them to do then with thus pregnancy. I don't know if this helps but I had bleeding & cramping with both Benjamin & this pregnancy don't give up hope yet I know it's easier said than done.

Mel that's good its a tax write off. Childcare is so expensive but you do get 15 hrs free a week when they turn 3. Sorry about the allergies hope it eases for you wow 34 days to go not long.

Hoping that's so cute with Penny & her drink.

Arm: had a rough 24 hrs been told to rest and
Not do anything which I've doing. Benjamin has been good as gold had hardly left my side wanting to sit next to me he keeps cuddling and giving my tummy hugs so cute. Have copied from my journal what's been going on & put it in a spoiler I hope!


Spoiler
What a 24 hrs it has been I didn't feel to good yesterday by early evening I was getting horrendous lower back pain (first time this pregnancy normally my back ache is much higher round my ribs) and tightenings in my tummy on top of that I had hardly felt the baby move. I'd had a busy day as we were getting our house measured & pics taken today to put it in the market so had been busy getting the house ready we also went to view a house. Steve thought I was just stressed so sent me to bed to rest. We did the Doppler found hb ok so tried to sleep and not worry. Had a dreadful night was so uncomfortable couldn't sleep and still no movement at times when baby is normally active. At half 6 this morning I tried my midwife who is on annual leave untill tomorrow as the midwife team wouldn't be in the office yet I phoned the labour ward/fetal assessment unit as who were lovely they said to contact my midwife so she could assess me. Phones & left MSG with midwife team they Steve canceled the estate agent and didn't go to work I stayed in bed waiting to here from a midwife. They called me about 10ish and told me to come down to be checked out. All is ok with baby thankfully hb good and as soon as she felt my tummy the baby gave het a kick.

I was concerned about baby's movements the midwife was concerned about the tightenings in my tummy I had one why I was there. Due to the shortening on my cervix she called the fetal assessment unit to check they didn't want to see me as I wasn't in labour, hb was good & movements felt they didn't want to see me. So I got told to come home & rest Steve's had to go back to work Benjamin has been as good as gold he's now having a nap. I'm under strict orders to rest and not do anything. If I have anymore tightenings and they become regular I have to call the labour ward. 

I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow which Im pleased about feel exhausted guess I should be napping while Benjamin does.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy so sorry to hear about your scare. Sounds like you are in excellent hands though and it's great that they were happy with movement etc. Rest up as much as you can x 

I just don't know what to think, I did an FRER this afternoon and the line came straight up and is darker than the control line. Did another £1 shop test at the same time, and it looks about the same as the one I did first thing. It's defo lighter than the cheapo one from yesterday though. Can the amount of dye vary in these tests does anyone know? I've also still got horrible lower back pain. I wish they would just do the bloody betas to take away the guess work :-(


----------



## msarkozi

glad everything is ok Luce! 

Sugar - maybe it's all implantation? maybe the cheap tests aren't the answer? If it's coming up on the FRER like it is, then I would think everything is ok?


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I'd ignore the cheapie test and stick with the frer. The cheapie was seem to vary so much my friend used them and they said she wasn't pregnant I eventually convinced her to buy a more expensive one & yep she was pregnant 9 weeks by that point. She had a little boy 2 weeks ago.

Hopefully the back ache is all to do with the baby getting snug.


----------



## Round2

Sugar, toss the cheapo's! I hate those things. I would trust the FRER. Try re-testing tommorow at the same time. That will give you a clear idea.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Spotting brown now, just know its over


----------



## Round2

Oh Sugar , I'm so sorry. I know you're trying to prepare for the worst...but I still think there is lots of hope. I understand if you don't want hear that though. Big hugs, we're all here to talk.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Sugar hun we have seen so much spotting and bleeding on this thread which turned out ok...I know how hard it is to try and stay positive given our history, but all these symptoms are considered very normal in early pregnancy....Sending you all the positive energy i have babes...


----------



## Sugarlove2

Thanks ladies but I'm in a lot of pain with my back and stomach cramps now. That, coupled with a light test and brown spotting is not giving me any hope I'm afraid. If I were to stop the progesterone, I'm sure it would speed things up but I'll do one more test tomorrow to make sure. Hopefully I might get referred for some tests on the nhs now. That's 2 mc this year and 1 before Charlotte. Maybe it's just really unlucky!


----------



## vickyd

Sugar sorry to hear the pain is getting bad.....
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Round2

Yes Sugar, please do make sure that they take you seriously. I had to fight for help and even exagerate my losses to get attention, but it worked. So sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar thinking of you here if you need anything :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Sugar :hugs: 

I know it's hard to believe anything but bad thoughts after what you've been through. I had a very similar experience with Delilah's pregnancy. I spotted brown then had dark red bleeding. I had pretty bad cramps too in my hip and lower back. I knew it was over. Obviously I was wrong. It was a blood clot making its way out of my body. The doctor reminded me that blood is an irritant which was causing the cramps. I'm angry that you can't get betas. That makes no sense to me. I wish there was something that could make this easier.

Lucy, what a scare. Please take it as easy as you can honey. I had tightenings starting at 20 weeks. They were fairly frequent. I would get them when I stood up, after I went to the bathroom, when I was sitting down, when I was just lying down doing nothing. When I was 32 weeks, they started coming every 5-10 minutes so I got checked. Apparently I was getting them every 2 minutes but I couldn't feel all of them. Then she came 2 weeks later. Towards the end of my pregnancy I started getting a little more active because my cervix, while short, was not getting shorter. I thought I was ok. The night my water broke, I had walked to a local restaurant. I'll never know, but I sometimes wonder if my increased activity caused her to come early. I needed a cervical ripener to give birth, so it wasn't my cervix that was the issue. But I definitely had an irritable uterus. It contracted all the time. I know it's hard to stay in bed with Benjamin, but do try as much as possible. 

Delilah had 2 horrible nights recently. We were up for hours. She basically just wanted me in the room with her. I took her to our bed but she took forever to fall back asleep. I decided last night to try the pick up/put down method. It worked last night. I put her to bed drowsy, but still awake. She immediately stood up and cried. I reassured her and put her back down. This went on for 30 minutes until she finally stopped standing up and fell asleep with me in the room. She slept through the night, thank god. I think we'll keep trying this method, especially as she wakes in the middle of the night. I really think her only issue right now is separation anxiety and I want to assure her that I'm there, but that she needs to figure out how to put herself back to sleep.


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, I replied in your journal.....how are you feeling? 

Sugar, I'm so sorry you are going through this scare. It's just not fair. Please hold out hope as you know so many on this thread have bled and spotted and been just fine. :hugs: 

Hearty, it sounds like you're figuring it all out just fine....sorry about the rough few nights, though. Those certainly suck. :( I'm glad Delilah is learning to self soothe and put herself to sleep! That will free up some of your time during the day!


----------



## VGibs

Sugar - I hope this morning brings you some clarity and peace of mind. 

Lucy - Rest is the beast thing for you so take lots of it.


----------



## msarkozi

Thinking of you Sugar :hugs: How are you doing today so far?

Hearty, I am glad that method is working for you. I did it as well, and I need to start again lol! Kash woke up the last two nights around 4:00am, and so he just came into bed with me. Last night though, he kept whining every now and then in his sleep once he was with me, so I didn't get much sleep after; busy rubbing his back and head when he was whining. 

We have so much daylight here, that I think it is really affecting Kash this year. His schedule is so messed up right now with bedtime, and I need to get back on track with it. It's just so difficult when it doesn't get dark until 11:00pm, and then is light out again already before 4:00am! Soon we will be almost 24 hours of light for a period of time. I have his room blacked out, but all you hear is the birds as well. And then he wants to stay up playing as well....He used to go to bed by 7:30 and now it's been anywhere from 8:30-9:30!


----------



## heart tree

Mel you are officially one day further than I was when I had Delilah!

I used to love daylight savings. I loved having longer days of daylight. Now that I have a child, I hate it! LOL! I need it to be dark for her sleep. I have blackout curtains, but she still seems to know. I can't imagine having as much daylight as you have!

Another good night last night. It only took 17 minutes to put her down compared to the 30 minutes the night before with the pick up put down method. She woke once at midnight (I didn't even hear her) and Tim went in, put her back down from standing position, patted her bum and she went right back to sleep until 7am. 

How is everyone today? 

Sugar, how are things with you honey? Thinking of you.

Lucy, I hope you are resting.

Allie, Amber, Vicky, Gibs, Round, Nato?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Well still no further forward today. This morning's cheapo test was a bit darker than yesterday's, but not as dark as the day before and the FRER is still darker than the control line, so no change there. Had terrible pains again through the night and brown discharge when I wiped this morning. Rang the Doctor who asked me to come in and he diagnosed a water infection, as I had a high temp and white cells in my urine. Been given antibiotics. He still won't do any blood work and EPADS won't scan me as I've got to be 6 weeks apparently. The Doctor wants to see me at 4.40pm tomorrow, but I'm to call if it gets any worse. 

I'm not holding out a great deal of hope, as this is what happened with my first mc. Back pain, brown spotting and a diagnosed water infection.Totally fed up and just want it all to be over now. I think the progesterone is just stopping the bleeding at the moment :cry:

Hope everyone is ok. Clever Delilah with her sleep at the moment! 

I've got a blackout blind on top of a blackout blind and curtains in Charlotte's room, and it's still too light when I put her down. Fortunately, she's started just chatting to her Paddington Bear when I leave the room and eventually nods off that way.


----------



## msarkozi

lol that's cute about Charlotte. Every night, Kash grabs a book (or many) and crawls into bed with it, and we can hear him reading to his animals, and then all of a sudden it will go quiet and you know he is out. I feel bad for still having a monitor in his room at this age, but I am going to miss it when I switch it to the baby's room!! I love hearing him chatting away. 

I'm sorry you are feeling rough Sugar. I really hope that everything is good :hugs:

Hearty, that is excellent that Delilah is going to sleep so well on her own.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar whats the story with getting water infections so easy? What is a water infection? Surely the doctors must look into this! Im sorry this is happening to you again hun...I really hope its not another MC...

I remember when i was in the UK i hated the fact that no windows had shutters ( i think thats what they are called in english) so no matter how many blinds or curtains you had the sun woke you up. Here all windows and doors have them and unless you look at your clock you would not know its day out!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Vicky it's a uti or urinary infection. We sometimes call them water infections over here. They are quite common in pregnancy. The last one I had was ages ago. 

What I wouldn't give for shutter here. The light mornings wake me up, let alone Charlotte.

Lucy how are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone,

Sugar, the pain is probably the infection? Good luck at the doctor's tomorrow. Still holding out hope for you. 

We have black out curtains as well and Alistair goes down really well but he likes to wake as soon as it's light, so I think we need the layering effect to totally black it out lol. 

Hearty, I'm doing okay, thanks for asking. Alex got prescribed Effexor for depression today so that's a good start...he also has a phone interview for a new job tomorrow. I had an in-person interview yesterday for a position with a non-profit but the pay is half of what I currently make hourly, but it's full time hours, so I'm trying to work out if I should take it or not. (If I get offered it)

Oh, and I'm having bad breast tenderness. Anyone else get this? I'm mid-cycle. Both, but especially my right one, are very tender to the touch. No pain except when I touch them or they bump something, but's super sore!!! I keep getting worried I have cancer or something. :( But my anxiety is quite bad today anyways. I'm not getting anything done, blah.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Amy and Dazed, I see you...say something?  :)


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- I'm still hoping everything will be fine. I had something similar happen with Penny- I was spotted pink, bright red and then finally brown. I also had cramps. I thought it was over but unlike my miscarriages the cramps did not increase and neither did the spotting. with my mcs the spotting turned to full flow within hours and the cramps got more intense. We will all hold on to hope for you:hugs:

I think a UTI can cause pain and spotting too:shrug:

Mel- that is a crazy amount of day light hours. I think I would go insane with 24 hours of sunlight. We have black out curtains and they work great in Penny's room. It probably helps that the sun rises on the opposite side of the house too.

Amanda- yay for Delilah going to bed so smoothly!

Allie- I hope the meds help even Alex's moods. I really doubt it is cancer so please don't worry excessively. I get horrible breast pain when I ovulate some times. If it doesn't subside in a day or two I would get it checked out. Our bodies are tricky/confusing things!


----------



## LucyJ

:growlmad: just wrote a long post on my phone and it died, damn! Starting again.

Amanda thank you for your post and for sharing it really helps. I am trying to take it easy as much as I can I am lucky as Benjamin has been so good. This morning he let me lie in while he played in the bedroom with his brio train track (it was in its box in are room so got it out for him). He did empty a few things out but was pretty good & let me dose/rest I only got up when this little face appeared next to the bed saying "pop pops mama" which is what he calls rice krispies so damn cute.

We've read books and he has played with all his toys he literally had everything out today. I haven't done any house work although I have a massive pile of ironing that needs to be done but figured it can wait. I did have to go out to the bank to pay a chq in (Steve had forgotten it but it needed to be in today) then I went to see the midwife. I felt achy and tired when I got home but have only had one tightening type pain so that's good. My midwife appointment went well midwife is happy that all is going well and baby is ok nice strong hb yesterday baby hb was 132 today it was 142 so lovely to hear. My blood pressure is low but that's normal for me. She said to ask at my 28 week scan for them to check the cervical length still waiting for appointment little annoyed I haven't had one through should of been booked in after my 20 week scan going to call tomorrow to see what's going on. She told me to take it easy as much as I can and to call if I have any concerns. Little one has been very active today so that's really reassuring.

I definitely feel better makes me realise how bad I did feel tues evening/wed morning. 

Amanda that's great about Delilah sleeping.

Mel that is a lot of light we have a black out blind too and it has helped but Benjamin is still waking earlier than normal maybe I should try the layering too.

Sugar I am praying that it is the uti causing the pain and spotting and that everything is ok. I'm so frustrated with your dr not doing betas I don't understand why he wont. I had horrendous cramping and bleeding with Benjamin I really didn't think a baby could survive that but he proved me wrong and this baby I honestly thought I was going to lose him or her. I just pray that all is ok. Whatever the outcome we are all here for you and I am praying for good news.

Allie tender boobs midcycle sounds normal to me I wouldn't worry sure its just down to hormonal change could you be due to ovulate. Glad Alex has seen his dr hope it helps him and best of luck to him with the phone interview.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Dazed

:wave: Hi Allie!


----------



## Allie84

How are you Dazed?


----------



## Dazed

I'm good for the most part. Mostly stalking these days. I'm glad you and Alex have been working things out and as far as the boob pain goes, I wouldn't think much of it. 

Sugar, I'm sorry your going through all of this. I'm holding out hope for you.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Well even more confused now. Tested again this morn and cheapo test is now darker than the control line and so is the FRER. That's the darkest I've seen the cheapo so far. No more brown spotting but still got the terrible back pain all down the left side. It's agony. Going to the docs in an hour but I doubt he'll be much help.

Nice to see you on here Dazed x 

Hi to everyone else and thanks for your words of support, they have really helped


----------



## LucyJ

That seems positive Sugar I am keeping everything crossed that all is ok. I hope the dr's goes well try and push him to do betas as think that's going to give you better answers.

Hope the pain eases massive :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Sugar - Make damn sure they know about the pain! You really shouldn't be in agony. It took me having panic attacks for the docs to take me seriously.


----------



## Allie84

That sounds really positive Sugar! I really hope the doctors do something,even if just bloodwork! I mean the pain def. could be from the infection...I've never had a UTI but I took a friend to the ER for pain once and it turned out to be that, so I know they can be painful.


----------



## VGibs

Still team yellow :(


----------



## Sugarlove2

Sorry to hear team yellow Gibs. Could they not see? 

Been to the doctors and still no bloods taken :-(. I've got to go back on Monday again and he might do them then. He thinks the pain could be the uti, pregnancy ligaments stretching or just a bad back. He said to take paracetamol for the pain, but I'm not sure if I'm going to. He said he's more positive than me, as he thought if it was a mc, I would be bleeding now and have stomach pains. Oh and my temperature is still up a bit. Bloody sick of being in limbo. It wouldn't have killed him to do bloods. They are so shit in York, they won't pay for a damn thing! It doesn't help that I have very few pregnancy symptoms, whereas at this stage with Charlotte, I totally knew I was prego


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, that really pisses me off! I hate to throw around the word ectopic, but having been through one, I really wish they would do betas in order to rule it out. If it is a mc, progesterone isn't going to stop it from happening. I know more than one woman who had a mc even though they were taking progesterone. So definitely keep taking it. Is there anywhere that you could pay to have betas taken? On Monday you should tell him you are concerned about an ectopic (even if you aren't) because you are feeling pain on one side where your tube is. Plant the seed in his brain and see if he'll do bloods then. 

I seriously think that we're smarter than most doctors at times.

Gibs, I didn't realize you were getting another scan. Sorry about team yellow still. How is Ian taking it?

Allie, I hope the Effexor works. I'm sure you already know this, but it can take a few weeks for it to take effect. I'm really glad Alex is addressing this. Good luck to both of you on the jobs. I doubt you have cancer. That sounds like your anxiety talking. It sounds more like a hormonal shift compounded with stress. But by all means get it checked if it persists.

Lucy, I hope you get your cervical length appt. sorted. Glad your tightenings are subsiding a bit. Don't forget to lie on your left side as much as possible too. 

Dazed, good to see your name pop up. 

The sleep saga continues. Well not really. It took her longer to go down last night with the pick up/put down method. And she woke at 11pm and I had to do it for a minute before she fell back asleep. Today for nap though, we did it for 30 minutes. She mostly played and I sat still with my eyes shut. When she cried, I picked her up and put her down and told her it was time to sleep. Eventually she decided to lie down by herself, play with her stuffed animals and fall asleep. First time she's ever done that. It felt like progress. I want her to think of going to sleep as a fun experience, not a labored one. May this trend continue. 

Going to a dinner party tonight in San Francisco and Tim is staying home. I can't wait to be with adults and drink wine!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar that sucks your dr won't do bloods but good he's positive.

The pregnancy had been different to my pregnancy with Benjamin. I had a neg test when I first tested which was then positive a few days later. I was lucky my dr did blood work but only because she knew I was worried as I had cramping and was bleeding she said normally she wouldn't do it. 

My symptoms this time kicked in about 5/6 weeks and then I felt rough as anything much worse than when I was pregnant with Benjamin. My boobs didn't hurt at all just felt tingly & hot at times but not sore.

I am keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Amanda for my scan appointment sorted its a 28 week growth scan and appointment with consultant Im going to ask them to check my cervical length as well my appointment is 21st June.

V sorry baby is not cooperating.

Dazed how are you? Good to see you.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Thanks for the advice Hearty. I'm just going to ride it out till Monday, but if the pain gets any worse, will go straight to a&e. The doc didn't seem concerned about ectopic as I've got no pain apart from in my back. Lucy, sounds like you have a lovy doctor if she took bloods for reassurance.

Hearty,sounds like your technique is working. Charlotte was a little bugger last night and refused to go to sleep on her cot. Brought her into bed and she was sitting up, pointing to her nose and giggling. Would have been funny if it hasn't gone on for half the night 

Allie, I hope the meds work for Alex.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Oh and Hearty have a fab night out with lots of wine! X


----------



## Dazed

Sugar, please be sure to look out for yourself. Remember, neither of mine were really textbook pain in the side. I don't want to scare you and only you know your body best.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Tbh I feel generally unwell, a bit shivery and hot face. I'm hoping it's just to do with the UTI, as I believe it can cause these symptoms. I've just got a gut feeling that this pregnancy is going nowhere


----------



## heart tree

Sugar I'm so sorry this is the course it is taking. Even if the baby is ok, it isn't a nice way to start a pregnancy. Especially after having losses. 

Super cute about Charlotte. Though you must be exhausted.

Lucy, June 21 will be here before you know it. Glad it's sorted. 

It just took me 45 minutes to get Delilah down for her nap. I miss rocking her to sleep. I know she needs to figure out how to go to sleep on her own, but I feel like caving. I'm going to stick with it a little longer though.


----------



## Allie84

I miss rocking Alistair all the time! Now he barely even sits while I try to sing to him at night and when we say our prayers he walks around with his arms folded! LOL! He is always on the move. 

I hope you stick with it and it gets easier. I can't believe she's almost one. Do you have any big bday plans for her?


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda hows the sleeping going?

Benjamin seems to be back to his normal pattern thank goodness he slept in untill 8pm on sat morning and half 8 Sunday morning well he was wake before then but happy playing in his cot and chatting away. Fingers crossed he does the same tomorrow morning.

Sugar my dr has been amazing shes been with me through all of my losses and my pregnancies. She only works 2 days a week and you normally have to wait to see her as get appointments run beind but that's because she gives you time no rushing you in and out. How are you? Has the pain eased?

Allie hope you are feeling better.

Well our house will be officially on the market as of tomorrow!!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Lucy, that's really exciting about the house!!

Glad Benjamin is back to normal sleeping patterns. Long may it continue!


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, good luck tomorrow. How are you feeling?

Lucy, that's great about Benjamin's sleep. He must know that mummy needs her rest. Sweet boy. Congrats on getting your house on the market. Are you still looking for a house?

Delilah has been sleeping beautifully the past few nights. I was up until 1am after the dinner party and wine. It was extremely fun, but I was so tired and hungover on Saturday. Tim helped as much as possible on Saturday which was a blessing. I caught up on my sleep last night though. I'm kind of wavering from the pick up put down method. I've been reading some websites that say she might be too old for it and that at her age, it can overstimulate her. So what I've been doing lately is holding her until she is almost asleep and then putting her in her crib. She is still awake, but barely. I pat her a few times and then she is asleep. I keep thinking that as long as she sleeps through the night, I don't mind doing it this way. I really enjoy the snuggles with her too. She's only little once, so I'm going to make the most of it. If it becomes a burden, I'll do something else. But currently, I can put her down so easily, without any protest or tears. The pick up put down method was lasting 30 minutes to an hour with lots and lots of crying. She was getting over tired and stressed.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi ladies, well to update I got a 3+ on the digital yesterday, but back to having terrible back pain and a bit of stomach pain too. Saw the Doc and practically had to force him to do bloods. He was in a right huff about it, the miserable sod. I don't know what his problem is! Will hopefully get the results back tomorrow and then bloods again on Wednesday to see what's happening. He will also arrange a scan when I see him again on Friday. Still don't know what to think. Keep going from feeling quite optimistic to feeling that it's totally over.

Hearty, pleased you had a good night out and that's great that Delilah is sleeping so well. I use the same method with Charlotte. I either feed or cuddle her till she's nearly asleep and then pop her in her cot. Sometimes she still cries and I have to go back, but usually she settles. I think what you're doing is absolutely fine and like you said, it's nice to get cuddles with them.

Lucy, how exciting your house is on the market. Are you looking for something in the same area?

Allie, that pic on fb of Alistair locked in the car is hilarious! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, that is great news. It's looking very promising. I'm glad you will have some good beta results by Weds. In the meantime, try to relax as it's out of your hands. I know that's easier said than done. :hugs: 

Hearty, that makes total sense. I think it would be the same with Alistair at this point....he would be too stimulated. I'm happy you had a fun night out, sorry about the hangover!

LOL, thanks, Sugar, I am so blonde sometimes! :dohh:

Mel, I am currently researching a company (for my analyst job) that has locations in High Level and Red Deer. It made me think of you!


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar I'm pleased your dr has done blood and pray its good news. Getting a 3+ on a digi is a good sign. I think what you are feeling is perfectly normal you are bound to be up & down, it's being in limbo I remember it with Benjamin hoping for the best but prepared for the worst. :hugs:

Yes we're staying in the area but we need a bigger house especially with number 2 on the way it's a shame as we love our house but be great to find our family home we're hoping to find a place that we can stay in for a while. We are online and have a for sale sign up its all very real now!!

Amanda I did the pick up put down method but adapted to work for us. Benjamin goes down pretty much without any trouble most nights we can hear him chatting away or playing with his car which he took to bed with him a few nights ago its quite handy as it amuses him in the morning for a little bit.

Allie hope Alex rescued ok, great pic I love he happy Alistair looks all comfy I the car.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar I think its looking more promising girl! Honestly though whats up with that doctor??? Whats the big fucking deal with running some fucking blood tests??? Jesus...

Hearty as you know I still cuddle and rock Hero to sleep, and then move her to her cot. I dont mind, honestly in a couple of years ill be chasing her down for a few cuddles so im enjoying it as much as it lasts...Heck i still give her a bottle at bedtime even though my pediatrician gives me tons of grief over it haha!!

Lucy good luck with the sale, hope you find your perfect family home soon!

Not much going on over here, im trying to get the paper work ready for my application for daycare. I want Hero to start in September, but i cant afford private nursery at the mo. There is so much fecking red tape whenever you have to deal with the government that i swear they do make it so tiring just to put you off the idea...The nursery is right across the street so it will ace if she gets a placement...Fingers crossed i suppose!


----------



## msarkozi

Sugar, it sounds promising! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

OMG Allie!! High Level is about an hour drive away from me, and I go to Red Deer all the time!! You should apply for a job at that company so you can come up this way lol! Nevermind researching it, just get a job lol! 

I laughed at the picture of Alistair as well :)

Hope the Daycare works out for you Vick! 

Good Luck with the sleeping Hearty. It sounds like she is doing a good job so far. 

AFM, I got a call this morning from the clinic to give me a heads up that the doctor who is doing my delivery broke his arm this weekend!! UGH!!! so now they are trying to figure everything out. My regular doctor is now covering all of the other doctor's patients and will not be doing my surgery. But now he is not coming to Rainbow Lake this month for the doctor days....I was supposed to see him for the next 3 weeks and the other doctor on the 28th. Now I think I have to see a different doctor that comes to Rainbow Lake this month............I have no idea if my surgery date is going to change yet or not, but I am hoping I can find out more on Wednesday when I go for my doctor appt.


----------



## Allie84

What do you mean surgery date? Are you getting a C-section again? I hope it all gets sorted soon. Good grief, that's a heck of a time for him to break his arm! I'm sorry.


----------



## msarkozi

yeah it's a scheduled c section. I wasn't given the option to try a VBAC (and I wouldn't take it anyway if I was), because my body could not progress past 5 cm with Kash, and I was left there needing to push for hours before they said emerg c section. 

The High Level clinic phoned me after work yesterday to reschedule my appt on June 28, which is now on June 19. So I asked if my surgery is still set for July 2 and she was like I didn't know you were having one!!! grrrrr!!! I am going to phone the surgery booking dept and find out for sure. I see a different doctor here tomorrow, and I am going to ask him if I just see him for the rest of the time as well. I am sure having a mix of doctors this time for my pregnancy. The said Dr Walsh is out until September as well, so he must have broke it good!


----------



## LucyJ

Mel how frustrating for you hope you get answers quickly so you no where you stand. Hope your date doesn't change. Wow I wonder what he did!

Vicky good luck with the daycare hope you get Hero in to the one you want. 

Sugar how are you? Have you had your bloods back.

Well we have our first viewing booked in for our house on Sat morning.


----------



## Sugarlove2

My beta was 4702 which is ok I think. At work so can't get on google properly. Will post later when I get home x


----------



## msarkozi

I would say that is very good Sugar. I remember when I was first pregnant before Kash, that number was only 238, which of course I miscarried. So with you already being that high this early on, it's a good sign :)

Thanks Luce. I phoned, and everything is still good with the surgery date! Now the doctor tomorrow just better sign me off of work or I will be a very cranky pregnant woman lol!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab numbers sugar, congrats.xx


----------



## vickyd

great numbers sugar!! I would say you have every reason to be optimistic!!!


----------



## hoping:)

great numbers sugar! thinking of you and your bean x


----------



## Sugarlove2

Thanks ladies. I'm tempted to wait till Thursday, rather than tomorrow for the next blood test. I googled and it said that when the hcg hits over 6,000, it slows down and can take longer than 2/3 days to double. What do you reckon? Has anyone else heard of this before? 

Mel, I can't believe how near you are to giving birth. Your pregnancy seems to have flown by. Does Kash understand about a new baby coming or is he too young?

Lucy, fingers crossed for your viewing on Saturday


----------



## LucyJ

Great numbers, I've not heard of that I had my bloods with Benjamin done every 48 hrs but my numbers weren't that high with this pregnancy they did them with a 72 hrs gap due the weekend.

Thanks sugar we looked at a house tonight but we didn't like it. 

Mel that's good news your date hasn't changed hope your appointment goes well tomorrow & you get signed off.


----------



## msarkozi

Sugar - I think Kash understands. He knows there is a baby in my belly and is always asking to kiss baby. He knows his brother's name is Riley and says it all the time. If we ask him where Riley is, he says there and points to my belly. We tell him that Riley is going to be coming soon, and ask if he is going to help with baby. I have been talking to him about being gentle with baby and ask him what we do when baby cries, and then say things like hugs, kisses, rocking baby and he says yes. We talk to him a lot about the baby in hopes that it makes the transition easier for him. I was holding a friends newborn a few weeks ago, and it didn't bother Kash at all. I know there will be some jealousy, but I am hoping to avoid it to the point that he hurts the baby.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Aww that's so cute. What a sweet little boy!


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! I really hope Riley is much the same as Kash.....he has great manners, a silly personality, and very loving. I am not sure what more I could ask for! Love that little boy to pieces!


----------



## Allie84

Awww Mel that is so sweet. I can just picture it. :) What a good big brother Kash is going to be!

Sugar, no more Google!!!! And you can tell me the same when I am pregnant again lol. It's up to you with the bloods but now you know that if they haven't quite doubled it's okay. Hmmmm maybe you are having twins? Just musing, because of the number. Were you taking Clomid?


----------



## msarkozi

Seen the doctor this morning, and he signed me off of work starting tomorrow! Here is to having time to do a nursery now lol!!! When I told him what my surgery date was, he made a comment about if baby waits that long as his head is all the way down now....that definitely explains why I feel pressure at times down there. And now whenever I have the braxton hicks, I am going to freak out lol! 

ooooh twins for Sugar :) How would you feel about that if it is?


----------



## Sugarlove2

I would be extremely shocked by twins and would be very worried about coping with a just turned 2 baby and 2 others . I thought the numbers were about average for 5 weeks. No allie I hadn't started the clomid yet, but I did use progesterone. I got my bloods taken today in the end, so should get the results back tomorrow.

That's fab that you're signed off now Mel!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Forgot to say I've felt sick as a dog most of today, which I'm really pleased about


----------



## msarkozi

yah for feeling sick!!! :) 

I don't blame you; the thought of having twins or any multiples scares the heck out of me!! I really don't know how those women who have them cope!


----------



## heart tree

Sugar those numbers are spot on for 5 weeks for a singleton. At 5 weeks with Delilah my betas were in the 3,000 range. 2 days later they were not quite 6,000. 2 days after that they were in the 11,000 range. So glad you are feeling sick!

Mel enjoy the time off before the baby comes. Would you do a vbac if he decided to make an entrance before your surgery date?


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi ladies got my results back. Hcg has gone up to over 10,000. Feeling very relieved x


----------



## LucyJ

Yay sugar that's great news fantastic numbers and glad you are feeling sick, in the nicest possible way of course :happydance:

Mel I'm glad you've been signed of work what a relief for you now to rest as much as you can before you have your hands full. That's interesting about what the dr said, would you still have a C-section or try a vbac?

We had a very odd night with Benjamin last night he didn't settle well so ended up being up later than normal then went down but woke up an hour later eventually went back down but then woke up again. Steve went to check on him before coming to bed and he was sat upright in his cot whimpering so Steve went to him and he completely freaked out almost acted like he was scared of Steve I went in he clung to me every time Steve came near him he got really upset (poor Steve was so upset didn't know what was going on) Benjamin did calm down after about 15mins then cuddled up to Steve & all was ok. I think he was at the beginning of a night terror when Steve went into the room which woke him up & he didn't understand why he was awake or what was going on. In the end he curled up between the both of us one hand on me and one hand on Steve fell to sleep we transferred him to his cot with no problems but he decided to get up at 6am to early for me after a broken night sleep. Now he can get of the bed on his own he wont just curl up and have a cuddle he did amuse himself with some cars and books for a little while then some mickey mouse so I got to lie in a little thank goodness. We only had one opps moment I had some chocolate upstairs last night, I was watching TV and eating a little didn't have the energy to take the rest of the bar back downstairs so put it out of reach in our bedroom well I thought it was out of reach! I could hear a rustling of paper this morning so looked to check what Benjamin was up too he had the bar of chocolate and was busy trying to get into it I got to him just as he pulled out 2 squares of chocolate, it was taken off him but he looked at me with that gorgeous little face of his and said treat mama No was the answer last thing I needed was him on a sugar high at that time of the morning but I had to have a giggle to myself. You have to give him credit for trying still have no idea how he got it little concerned that he'd climbed up the unit it was on top of it has wicker baskets in it.

Its a beautiful day here today which is so nice yesterday we did some big painting outside used the back of an old roll of wallpaper took Benjamin out in his nappy, had some paint in a tray and let him do some feet painting he loved it. I also took a little paint roller out so he used that to. It was great fun think he had just as much fun getting all the paint of him in the tub of water after. Not sure what to do today going to try and dig out the paddling pool and may go for a walk.


----------



## msarkozi

that's awesome Sugar, congratulations :hugs:

No I am not willing to try a vbac. My body couldn't progress past 5cm last time and the epidural doesn't work for me. So I really don't want to attempt it this time to see if my body could progress this time....if the epidural worked for me, it might be different, but there is no way I would attempt it without drugs, especially with how much pain I was in last time.....I can still remember all those hours of needing to push and couldn't......

Luce that sucks about the crappy night. Must be something in the air. Kash woke at 2 am and he was so mad at me because I wouldn't let him sleep in our bed (it's becoming too much of a habit), and so I was consoling him for a long time. He laid down on the floor and was just crying. I felt awful, but I just rubbed his back and kept talking to him and finally at one point I asked him if he was ready to go lay down in bed again, and then I went to get him some water. I crawled back into bed, and was listening to him whimper, and about half hour later he was up and asking for me again. So we cuddled until he was ready to go back and lay down. Then I kept hearing him whimper for the next few hours. Not sure what it is, as I kept asking if different things hurt and he said no. I believe he is suffering from some allergies right now, so I gave him some benadryl before daycare.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar wow!!! You need a small celebration to take the edge off...hmmm some wine maybe hahahaha!!!!! Great news!

Mel did you have the c-section under full anesthesia like me? Cant remember....Im convinced that the general anesthesia (sp) was at fault for my milk never really coming through... Even if you were considering the VBAC i think you would have a hard time finding a doctor who would perform it these days...I think you are more likely to get a vbac if at least 3 years have passed since the last c-section. Im not even considering it if i decide to have another....

Bu the way Hero had a similar fit last night around 3am!! Seriously she was so scared i was really worried...She didnt want Alex at all and literally pushed him off our bed. Strange 3 of our babies experienced the same thing last night...


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky I'm having vbac (well that's the plan anyway) they do seem to them push here at the moment I mean if you would rather have a C-section then they'll support that decision but they definitely favour vaginal birth if you've previously had a C-section. My friend had a little boy a few weeks ago and she did not want a vbac at all she got a C-section but when ever they discussed it they did try to convince her to have a vbac. I was the opposite I went in and said I don't want a C-section again if I can avoid it I'd really like to do it myself they were completely on-board gave me all the information regarding both choices and what they suggest & why.

That is so strange about our little ones must of been something in the air hope we all have better nights tonight.


----------



## Allie84

Alistair was up at 3 am too!!! Weird, he never does that! Very rarely. He woke up really upset and I couldn't console him for ages. I cuddled, changed his diaper, gave him teething tablets and ibuprofen, tried rubbing his back in the crib...eventually I gave in and gave him a bottle and he feel asleep.

Sugar, that is great news!! Now to relax and enjoy being pregnant until MS kicks in! 

Lucy, I responded in your journal, poor Benjamin! 

And poor Kash and Hero...and poor us!!

Mel, I'm glad you got signed off!


----------



## vickyd

Lucy its so interesting to see how different the medical establishment is in every country...Here there are like 5 doctors who do vbacs and even then after many considerations. I would like to go for a vbac next time but i doubt with my history and age they would consider me candidate. My goal next time is to have an epidural during the c-section and not general.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar that's awesome!!!! I feel very positive about this one. 

What a strange coincidence with Benjamin, Kash, Hero and Alistair! Sounds exhausting. Luckily our little love slept through. She's fighting a cold and is sneezing and coughing. She woke up twice before I went to bed and I rocked her. I thought it was going to be like that all night but she ended up sleeping until 7:30! I heard her wake at 5am but put herself back to sleep. 

They encourage vbacs here too. Vicky I have heard that csection a in general can affect milk supply. So can having a preemie. Might have been the combo.


----------



## LucyJ

That's really interest Vicky it fascinates me how different the advice is. I had a spinal block with Benjamin.

Amanda it took my milk longer to come in which they said was due to the c-section. Glad your little girl slept through. So far we are having a better night he's fast asleep on top of his duvet but it is very hot so don't blame him.

Allie sorry your little man had a rough night too.


----------



## VGibs

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/blackberry/p.html?id=3209305

My mom posted this on my FB and I loved it...a very good point.


----------



## msarkozi

Vicky - I had a spinal tap in the end. I don't think it's common here that they do anesthetic for it, unless needed

crazy about the little ones last night. Hopefully it's a better night tonight. 

I enjoyed my first day off today. I got up at my regular time and got Kash off to daycare....came home and watched a couple episodes of young and the restless on the pvr, had a 2 hour nap, laid in bed for another hour.....made some lunch, went to the store....cleaned out the closet in baby's room...went to the clinic to have a consultation with the public health nurse to calm me down about having another baby lol....went to get kash from daycare, dropped him off at home, went for a massage, came home and made supper and have been relaxing the rest of the time :) thinking i am going to go crawl into bed soon with the heating pad


----------



## Allie84

Mel, that sounds like a perfect day to me!!! :) You deserve it!! Is Kash going to remain in daycare full time for now? 

Virginia, I read the link. Is that guy a comedian? I've never heard of him


Oh, and I don't think Sassy will mind me saying I think you should stop by her journal if you can as she's going through a hard time and could use some Disco girl support. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Can't find the journal :S


----------



## VGibs

Ok someone tell me if I'm being hormonal. So I was telling my best friend last week about how I can't even remember the last time I went out for dinner. Which has been bumming me out because I do all the cooking and I wouldn't mind a night off. So she asked me last week if I would go to a birthday party tonight. I kind of dont wanna go but I said I would because she says I never do anything anymore. I wouldnt know anyone there, and the guy who it is for has been a total jerk to me in the pat. So this morning I find out that ALL my friends went to a nice restaurant last night for our other friends birthday and I wasn't invited. I don't know why I wasn't invited. But it was a surprise and obviously in the works for awhile. So my best friend invited me to this lame party because she knew I wasn't invited to the one I would've loved to go to. My feelings are so hurt. I am gonna blow off the other party and just pretend I'm sleeping all night or something. I'm so angry.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Vicky, your comment about celebrating with a drink made me laugh :haha: It's gorgeous weather here and everyone is having bbqs and drinking. I could murder a glass of wine or a g&t! I saw the Doctor again, and he's arranged for me to have an scan at EPADS tomorrow, but he is pleased with the blood test results. I'm feeling well nervous. I'm 6 weeks today, so it may well be too early to see a hb yet anyway.

Gibs, I don't think it's you being hormonal. I would be extremely hurt about being left out too.

Sassy, I had a peek at your journal. So sorry you've decided to end it with Danny, but I think you've been very unhappy for a long time and have tried everything to make it work. I hope you will feel better and relieved when you go your separate ways and manage to be friends :hugs:

Hope those of you who want a vbac manage to have one next time. After the pain in my foof after the episiotomy with Charlotte, I wouldn't be so keen :haha: Seriously though, I understand what you mean. I would like to give birth next time, without being induced and stuck on a drip.


----------



## heart tree

That's a great post Virginia. Thanks for sharing the link. As for the birthday parties, yes, I would also be very hurt, hormones or not. It sounds like you are close with these people? Is it possible they didn't invite you because you are pregnant? You have no inkling of why you weren't invited? It would really bother me too. A lot.

Mel, your day sounded divine. Enjoy every second before the baby comes!

Sugar, good luck tomorrow. It's true, there might not be a hb yet, but there might be as well. I'm so glad you are getting an early scan, even if it is scary.

Sassy, I took a peek at your journal too. I hope you read this, but I'll try to post in your journal too. I like what Vicky said about people not changing. It's true. Danny won't change unless he is really driven to change. It doesn't sound much like he is. But you are also part of that equation. The way he's made you feel has gone on for years and years. It's built up to a boiling point. You need to make a change. It sounds like you are going to ask him to move out. I think that's a good start if you feel that's the only way. Your other option could be to change your attitude towards him and how you act with him. You could accept who he is and not let all of these things bother you. Honestly, I think that would be impossible at this point. You could also try a different way of communicating with him. Clearly something isn't working and if he isn't willing to change, you need to. It's up to you to decide how that change will manifest. I wish you all of the courage, strength and luck in this difficult time.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Well it appears to be all over. Went to the toilet an hour ago and when I wiped it was bright red. Now getting some horrendous cramps and bleeding. I can't believe it. I was really starting to believe it was ok.


----------



## msarkozi

:hugs: Sugar :(

Allie - Kash is going to remain full time until August, and then I will move him to part time. 

Today was swim lesson day again, and while we were in High Level I was realizing I need to enjoy these last few weeks with Kash, before there is no more him and me time without the baby. So we had a great day. We bought some flowers as well and planted them when we got home. We went and got some ice cream as well. Gord is out, so we have been enjoying the whole day as just us. I hope we will have more of these days after the baby is here, but I know it won't be for a little bit.


----------



## vickyd

Sugar hope its just another scare.....I saw you posted this last night, how are things now???


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thinking of you sugar, really hope all is ok.xx


----------



## Sugarlove2

I'm at the hospital waiting to be scanned now. I've had terrible cramps all night, could barely sleep with the pain and the blood is bright red. I can't stop crying. This would have been so much less traumatic if it had just happened when I first had the pains 10 days ago


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## vickyd

Sugar we are here for you all the way...Please let us know how the scan went...thinking of you..


----------



## Sugarlove2

Well by some miracle they found a tiny heartbeat with a pregnancy sac and yolk sac measuring 5.5 weeks. I've got to be rescanned in 8 days. It could very well still be the 
start of a miscarriage, but the sonographer said to be realistic but optimistic. The bleeding has pretty much stopped now, but still getting pains. They had no explanation for them. Been asleep since I got back.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Sugar what a rollercoaster. Is it possible it was a blood clot that is making its way out? Remember what I said about blood being an irritant. I looked back at my notes and when I had my clot with Delilah, I had some very strong pains along with the bleeding. I'm so happy there was a hb. I'm so sorry it is wrapped in worry. Hang in there little bean.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Thanks Hearty. She couldn't see any bleeding on the scan and was at a total loss to explain what's happening. I asked if it could have been a twin, but she said there's no sign and I would have passed some sort of clot by now probably. I'm an absolute wreck at the moment


----------



## jenny25

hi guys thought id pop back in hope you dont mind xxx

sugar i hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh sugar what a few days its been for you praying for the best and a hb is a great outcome although scary I know. With this pregnancy they kept saying to me the same thing realistic but optimistic they couldn't find a reason for the bleeding (same with Benjamin) then bought me back for a scan 10 days letter & babies growth wasn't what it should be so we had to then go back a week later I was convinced we would lose the baby & they didn't seem overly confident but our scan a week later showed a healthy baby who's growth was bang on were it should be. The sonographer was a little shocked and couldn't explain it. I was a mess and very confused but it all worked out.

Massive :hugs: thinking of you.


----------



## heart tree

I've been told more than once that the reason they don't like to do such early scans is because it is so difficult to get a good read on what's going on. There are so many things that they can't explain in the early days. It took me 6 weeks to completely pass the clot with my last pregnancy. In the early weeks, they couldn't see the clot, it was only later that they detected it. I was also told that I had an irregular gestational sac and no yolk sac. A few days later they saw the hb. So you just never know so early. I know a hb isn't a clear indication that the pregnancy is ok, but it definitely means things are going in the right direction.

Hi Jen! Good to see you.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy and hearty was the blood you had bright red? I'm convinced my body was trying to pass something last night because of the contraction like pains, accompanied by the bleeding. I wore a pad last night and there was nothing on it this morning. It was only red blood when I was wiping. There's now no sign of any blood and the pain is much better. I don't know what the hell is going on. I'm on open access to the ward if things get any worse. All I know is, I've only ever experienced pain like that when I was miscarrying or in labour. 

Lucy, where you tempted to pay for a private scan in between or did you feel it was best just to wait? 

Hi Jen how are you doing? X


----------



## vickyd

Sugar the fact that they picked up a heartbeat so soon is a really good sign! I remember with Hero i was so worried with my really low hcg numbers that i went for a scan 6+1 weeks. The doc picked up a heartbeat and said that it was a very good sign that things will go well. He is the doctor who always says what he thinks, he wont be afraid to get your hopes up or if things seem bad he will say it straight away.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar the blood was bright red, I also had brown spotting. I had really bad pains too to be honest the pain with this pregnancy wasn't as bad as with Benjamin where I was literally doubled over but it was bad.

I never thought about paying for a private scan as they scanned me so regularly and didn't think it would give me more information. With this pregnancy the first scan I had showed a pregnancy but there was no hb I wanted them to scan me in a week times but the sonographer said she'd prefer to leave it 10 days (she was concerned a week wouldn't be a long enough time there was still a chance they wouldn't see the hb and didn't want to put us through another weeks wait as it happened we had to anyway despite seeing a hb) it was a horrid wait then they they were concerned with the growth so rescanned a week later as that was a positive scan they were going to sign me off but I said I was worried because of previous mmc so they agreed to give me another reassurance scan 2 weeks later. If I had any concerns the bleeding/pain got worse just to call them and they would see me straight away. I was very well looked after.

:hi: Jen how are you?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So pleased to read that sugar, finding a heartbeat is such a positive sign.

I had a HUGE bleed at 9 weeks with Zach, he was fine and they never could tell me why! 

Thinking of you.xx


----------



## Sugarlove2

I've just been reading your pregnancy journal Lucy from when you first find out you were pregnant again. You certainly had a lot of uncertainty at the start too. It must have been awful having to wait so long between scans


----------



## heart tree

Sugar, mine was pink at 5 weeks. Then it was dark red at 9 weeks with bad cramps. It turned to brown after that and was very intermittent. I didn't have bright red, but every other color it seems. Once the dark red blood passed and it turned to brown, I didn't have any more cramping that I can remember. They did finally detect a clot at 9 weeks and said it was near my cervix and was just bleeding out slowly. By 11 weeks I didn't have anymore bleeding and they couldn't see the clot anymore.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Sugar, thinking of you and praying for your little bean. I'm so glad they found a heartbeat and the pain is better. :hugs:


----------



## pregoinnorge

Hey guys just popping by.
Sugar I also had bleeding for over a month off and on with E. it's hard to optimistic but you really have nothing to lose by being so! 

Best of luck! Hugs!


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- I'm so happy they found a heart beat! FX for you:hugs:


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi Amy how are you doing? x


----------



## msarkozi

finding a heartbeat sounds like great news Sugar! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Amy, great to see you pop in. How are you doing?

Mel, happy 36 weeks!


----------



## VGibs

Is anyone else getting insanely annoyed with all the random screen hogging ads on this site lately??? I can barely scroll down this page without Kelly Rippa doing colgate yoga popping up every 5 seconds.


----------



## heart tree

Yes Gibs. Super annoying. I have yet to see Kelly Rippa though. That makes it even worse.


----------



## Allie84

Haha I like Kelly Rippa. :) 

My ads are always for clothing and hotels. It's like they know me. ;)


----------



## msarkozi

I keep having colgate popping up this morning...it's pissing me off actually lol. Hopefully they get rid of these annoying ads that seem to pop up whenever scrolling down the darn page!! 

Thanks Hearty! It's hard to believe that I am going to have 2 boys in 3 weeks!! Time is going by so quick lately. I am feeling better now though that I finally have clothes washed and put away for the little guy, and the nursery is almost done. I just ordered some wall shelves for his bedroom as well, and letters to hang on his door for his name. Hopefully that stuff doesn't take too long to come in. I still have a little bit left to do in the room and clean it up, and then it's ready :)


----------



## heart tree

Wow Mel, you are in full nesting mode now. Not long until the real fun begins! Are you ready for sleep deprivation again? I don't envy that part. But all the newborn snuggles will be amazing. 

Allie, I don't mind Kelly. I don't love her, but I can live with her. But seeing ads constantly of her would drive me up a wall. I have ads for pineapples coming at me right now.


----------



## msarkozi

actually, I have already been in sleep deprivation mode for a few months already :/ Kash has been waking up almost every single night, once or twice and I don't know why. I give up and let him come sleep with us, but then I barely sleep the rest of the night. Then you are up going to the washroom at least once or twice, and with the pain in my back/hips, I wake up all night to try and find a comfortable sleep position. I am thinking I am prepared for this baby in the lack of sleep department lol. 

Just had another doctor appt this morning, and I will be heading out to the office in about an hour for a meeting. Then I have to pick Kash up from Daycare around 12:30, as I have maternity photos at 1:00 (and I want him in some of them). It's usually nap time for him, so it should be interesting. Hopefully it doesn't take too long for pictures and then I can get him for a nap as soon as we get home. Then I have a massage tonight too. Dr told me I have to start putting my feet up more due to swelling, so I am going to have to listen to him at some point lol.


----------



## heart tree

Ugh to the night wakings. How did the photo shoot go? Get those feet up woman! Time to relax before that babe arrives!


----------



## msarkozi

The photos went really well and I can't wait to see them. She asked me if she could try the flowing fabric on me, and I agreed. My arms are so fat though, so I am not really sure how I am going to feel about those pictures. I did see a couple that she showed me, and I was just like omg to the size of my arms! So depressing. Kash didn't really want to have his pictures taken, and it took me forever to get one of him kissing my belly. I'm hoping it doesn't take too long for me to get the disc of pictures though. She will be doing newborn ones for me as well, and then the 6 month and 1 year.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I bet the pics turn out lovely, I wish I'd had something like that done. You thinking getting a pic if kash to kiss your belly was hard you wait until you try and get a pic of him with his ea brother, near on impossible I tell ya.x


----------



## msarkozi

lol Sass! It's funny because he is constantly asking to kiss my belly, but as soon as he had to pose for it, forget it! This morning I was talking to him about his brother being here soon, and he said kiss?! So he kissed my belly...I am hoping he will still want to kiss him after he comes out of my belly lol! I think we are looking at around July 7th for the newborn pictures (unless he comes earlier); she said about 5 days old is the best time to do them. 

She put a sneak peak of one of the pictures last night on fb and I am tagged in it. I hate how fat my arms are!


----------



## Allie84

I'm looking forward to seeing the photos, Mel!

And you are beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Hey ladies! We're on our vacation now. I'm sitting by the ocean with my laptop and a coffee....and NO kids! This is so great, totally what I needed. I miss the kids like crazy, but I'm so relaxed. My boobs are killing me though, I should have weaned Bryce a bit more before we left. I'm pumping every few hours.

Suguar, so happy to hear a little heartbeat. Things are sounding very positive. I hope this bean stays nice a snug for a very long time.

Mel, OMG, how did you get full term so fast!! I'm sure the pictures are great, make sure you post some on here.

Hi Amy, how are you doing?

Hearty how is D sleeping these days?Apparently Bryce has only been waking up one time each night since I left. Lilttle booger. One week till my munchkin's b-day. So sad!

Lucy, how are you feeling? I can't believe how far along you are too. These pregnancies are all going so fast!!

Well, I off for a swim....


----------



## msarkozi

that sounds wonderful Round! I hope you are getting much needed rest...enjoy the swim :)

Here is the picture from the sneak peak
 



Attached Files:







976897_530003370368562_1146723545_o.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well now I know why the TTC after a loss thread is so dead your all here !
Hi ladies some of you I havent talked to in a long awhile . Felling really down this cycle hubby had his SA done everything was good minus morphology at 15% normal . Doc wants hubby to see a UR but he wont go so I am trying some pre-seed and soft cups this next cycle to get his swimmers to the finish line :thumbup:


----------



## msarkozi

good luck Rusk! I hope it works :)


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi Ruskie my hubby had a SA done a few months ago and it was 4% normal morphology, but he's still got me preggers twice this year, although admittedly one ended in a very early mc. That number doesn't sound bad to me at all. 

Mel, fab bump pic!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Round have a fab holiday, sounds like you are.

I've got the worst morning sickness. Kicked in about 4 days ago. Been puking at least once a day and feeling vile with nausea the rest of the time. Feel like I'm dying whilst trying to look after Charlotte at the same time. Sassy, Gibs, Round and Lucy, how did you possibly cope with the sickness stage and looking after a child at the same time


----------



## heart tree

Mel I love that picture. You are pregnant. Your arms would look weird if they were super thin and muscular. You look so womanly and feminine. I think it's a stunning picture of you. 

I'm envious. Being on bedrest and then having a preemie never gave me time to have pics done. I wish I had.

Hi Ruskie! Wow, I haven't seen you around in a very long time. Preseed and soft cups got me pregnant more than once, though they weren't my keepers. I'm sad to see how many losses you've had in your signature. Do the docs have any clue why you've had so many? 

Sugar, sorry about the sickness, but yay! 

Round, you sound great! This might be the thing Bryce needs too. Maybe this will turn him into a good sleeper. I have no complaints. Delilah sleeps through every night for 11-12 hours and naps 45 min to 1.5 hours twice a day. I still rock her to sleep, but then she's fine. She sometimes wakes up at night, but puts herself right back to sleep.

Not much to report here. Just gave her peanut butter for the second time and no reactions! :happydance: I'm relieved. So far she has no food allergies. 

We're traveling on July 8. Does anyone have any good apps that would entertain a 1 year old on a plane?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

heart tree said:


> Mel I love that picture. You are pregnant. Your arms would look weird if they were super thin and muscular. You look so womanly and feminine. I think it's a stunning picture of you.
> 
> I'm envious. Being on bedrest and then having a preemie never gave me time to have pics done. I wish I had.
> 
> Hi Ruskie! Wow, I haven't seen you around in a very long time. Preseed and soft cups got me pregnant more than once, though they weren't my keepers. I'm sad to see how many losses you've had in your signature. Do the docs have any clue why you've had so many?
> 
> Sugar, sorry about the sickness, but yay!
> 
> Round, you sound great! This might be the thing Bryce needs too. Maybe this will turn him into a good sleeper. I have no complaints. Delilah sleeps through every night for 11-12 hours and naps 45 min to 1.5 hours twice a day. I still rock her to sleep, but then she's fine. She sometimes wakes up at night, but puts herself right back to sleep.
> 
> Not much to report here. Just gave her peanut butter for the second time and no reactions! :happydance: I'm relieved. So far she has no food allergies.
> 
> We're traveling on July 8. Does anyone have any good apps that would entertain a 1 year old on a plane?

Nope no answers , My doc refuses to do a Lap on me to check for endo cause I don't have chronic pain , Also he won't do a FSH test and I asked for one several times . I had my hsg done in April and everything was perfect there. I am looking into finding a new doc atm , I found a RE in my area and going to try and get in sometime in the next few weeks


----------



## VGibs

Sugar - Taking care of kids, home, and working full time around food during MS was in a word...BRUTAL I ended up having to go on Diclectin which cost me $195 for one month. We couldn't afford to refill the prescription so I just suffered through it.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well I got an unexpected phone call this morning , My doc said he will do the FSH test if I really want one . I am happy because I do like my doctor and don't really want to switch if I don't need too


----------



## heart tree

You haven't had any RMC tests done? That's insane! Definitely get the FSH test. But there are so many more to get. That's really frustrating.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

heart tree said:


> You haven't had any RMC tests done? That's insane! Definitely get the FSH test. But there are so many more to get. That's really frustrating.

I have had all my other hormone levels checked minus the fsh , everything else is good :thumbup:
This cycle has to be the best chart I have ever had what do you ladies think ? All my old charts are gone but I don't think I have ever had a triphasic chart hehe


----------



## VGibs

Ive never had a chart so I have no idea what to look for Rusk! Sorry....it has nice pointy lines :)


----------



## jenny25

yeah im doing not too bad girls still have up and down days hey hey but what can you do just super busy with the kids and that at the moment i honestly dont get a min too myself these days as pauls out working bringing in money when he can but hes managed to secure a full time job now so starts this week yay xxx


----------



## heart tree

It's a good looking chart. Looks like you usually have a 13 day luteal phase. Hopefully your temps will stay up tomorrow.

Jen, I know what you mean about not having a minute to yourself. And I only have 1 kid! I'm glad to hear Paul got a full time job. Love your new pic with the boys.


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun i just feel bad that i havent been around much :( i have missed being here but i couldnt bare to bring you all down with my problems but im more or less my happy self :D xxx


----------



## NatoPMT

Oh my word, Delilah is nearly 1!! 

Sugar, so happy that you have a hb, thats wonderful news. 

Hi Ruskie, hope your chart stays up, looks good!

Im sorry I haven't been around. Ive been up in Blackpool 5 days a week, being away from Eloise, John and home is hard enough let alone with whats happening up there. Its just so awful, my poor dad is fading away by the day. Im at home today and I just spoke to him, and have put the phone down knowing thats the last ever father's day call I will ever make to him. My birthday last week was just as bad, it feels like nothing will ever ben the same again. He's being so brave, but has had a few moments, they seem to be triggered by me getting upset so I am trying to keep my emotions under control but when things like the hospice nurse visits and talks about his wishes, they tend to explode a bit. 

There are some horrible undercurrents going on as well, the Will is being questioned, my dad is leaving a third to his ex which is his decision, but my sister is furious, ex is being a fucking bitch to me and making me feel uncomfortable in my own dads house. The last week I was off the top of the shit list and my sister was the main target. Worse still, she has started to isolate dad and make his friends unwelcome...he's getting very vulnerable now so we cant talk to him and dont know what influence is being exerted while we aren't there. I don't want his last days to be away from people he wants there. 
There is a lot more to this but it wouldnt be wise to post it on a public forum. 

Its such a horrible mess. 

And I got a bfn yesterday

Hope everyone else is faring better xx


----------



## heart tree

Ah Nato :hugs:

It all sounds so impossible to endure. It's hard enough watching this happen to your dad. Why does the ex have to be so horrible? The dying process often brings out the best and worst in people. Sounds like it's bringing out the worst in her. I'm so sorry. It doesn't have to be this way but she's making it so. I'm guessing you and your sister don't have a great relationship with her anyway? That always complicates things. But it shouldn't in a time like this. I hope your dad gets to be around all of the people he wants to be around. 

Very sorry about the bfn. I know how much you want a bfp. I generally don't believe that stress can keep that from happening. But this is an extreme case of stress, and maybe that's part of the reason why. 

You are right, nothing will ever be the same again. But it also won't feel like this forever. I still hurt when I think about my step-father. How he never got to meet Delilah. How she'll never know what an amazing man he was. When she got stung by a bee the other day, I wanted to call him (he was a pediatrician) and ask is opinion. I'll never get to do that. But my pain has shifted. My family misses him constantly, but it is different than when he first died. Losing a parent, especially at a younger age, is incredibly difficult. It's hard to describe. All I can tell you is that it will shift with time and get "easier". I hate using that word, but I can't think of another word to use. It's not easy. Just easier if you know what I mean.

Yes, Delilah will be 1 in 8 days! :shock: She rocked my world and entered our lives on June 24 last year. I can't believe we've had her in our lives for a whole year.

Ruskie, your chart looks great today. Fx'd


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies !!! AF is a no show today and she should be here even tho I ovulated late :thumbup: I am going to pick myself up a good test later for now my IC's might have a shadow but I can't snap a good pic of it that is after a 3 hour hold :thumbup:



NatoPMT said:


> Oh my word, Delilah is nearly 1!!
> 
> Sugar, so happy that you have a hb, thats wonderful news.
> 
> Hi Ruskie, hope your chart stays up, looks good!
> 
> Im sorry I haven't been around. Ive been up in Blackpool 5 days a week, being away from Eloise, John and home is hard enough let alone with whats happening up there. Its just so awful, my poor dad is fading away by the day. Im at home today and I just spoke to him, and have put the phone down knowing thats the last ever father's day call I will ever make to him. My birthday last week was just as bad, it feels like nothing will ever ben the same again. He's being so brave, but has had a few moments, they seem to be triggered by me getting upset so I am trying to keep my emotions under control but when things like the hospice nurse visits and talks about his wishes, they tend to explode a bit.
> 
> There are some horrible undercurrents going on as well, the Will is being questioned, my dad is leaving a third to his ex which is his decision, but my sister is furious, ex is being a fucking bitch to me and making me feel uncomfortable in my own dads house. The last week I was off the top of the shit list and my sister was the main target. Worse still, she has started to isolate dad and make his friends unwelcome...he's getting very vulnerable now so we cant talk to him and dont know what influence is being exerted while we aren't there. I don't want his last days to be away from people he wants there.
> There is a lot more to this but it wouldnt be wise to post it on a public forum.
> 
> Its such a horrible mess.
> 
> And I got a bfn yesterday
> 
> Hope everyone else is faring better xx

So sorry to hear about your dad Nato , I only have my Mom left myself and never got to say goodbye to my dad he passed suddenly from a aneurysm


----------



## Sugarlove2

Nato, so sorry to hear your Dad is declining. His ex sounds like an absolute cow. What the hell is her problem being a bitch at a time like this! Have you taken Eloise to see her Grandad? Must be horrible being separated from her too. Sorry also about the BFN. I personally believe stress can have a big impact on ttc. I didn't get anywhere for a year before I had Charlotte, when my stress levels were crazy high. I hope the ex sorts herself out and realises that you should be pulling together at the moment.

Ruskie, fingers crossed for you!

Jen, you can come on here whenever you want and share your problems. :hugs:

Hearty I can't believe Delilah is coming up 1. What plans have you got?

Afm, I've got another scan tomorrow. Can feel the stress building up. I'm terrified they are going to discover that the hb has stopped or something. Doesn't help that I'm having strong pulling pains that are freaking me out. MS is still terrible though. Have puked every day this week since Tuesday.


----------



## heart tree

Ruskie, please keep us posted on the tests. 

Sugar, scan days are the worst. It's great news that you are puking though! The pulling pains are so common early on. I have no good advice for you. I was a wreck for all of my scans.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and no big plans for her birthday. My dad and step-mom will come over and I'm making a sugarless cake. But we're keeping it pretty mellow. Her birthday is on a Monday anyway. We'll have our little celebration on Sunday.


----------



## LucyJ

Nato I am so sorry to hear about your Dad I cant imagine what you must be gong through and on top if that you are having to deal with the ex making things difficult not what you need. She should not be making you feel uncomfortable could you try talking to her asking her to back off? It doesn't sound like her motives are about what's best for your dad which is disgusting. Being away from your little girl & hubby must be so hard. Wish I could give you a big hug sending a cyber one :hugs: 

Sugar that's great news about the puking iykwim I was never sick but suffered from dreadful nausea and struggled to eat anything. I drank a lot of water and lived off dry cereal, toast and plain hula hoops. I couldn't cook as the smells were awful. I did very little and because I was fainting a lot rarely left the hous unless Steve was with me as I was terrified of fainting when out just didn't feel safe out on my own with Benjamin. He watched a lot more Disney junior than normal and I was lucky as he was very good for me he'd play & let me rest on the sofa as long as he was near to me he was ok most says, like he knew mummy wasnt feel to great when he napped I did too or at least curled up on the sofa not doing anything when Steve got home I would go up to bed & he'd take over. I felt like a lousy wife and mum but we got throug it. The only thing that helped with my symptoms was having acupuncture which Im still having but every 4 weeks rather than once a week. 

No advice on the scans they are scary but the puking is a good sign. I'll be thinking of you and praying for good news.

Mel you look beautiful not long to go make sure you are resting as well.

Amanda wow I can't believe D is nearly 1.

Jen great news on Paul's job we're here if you need to talk.

Ruskie good to see you keep us posted on the tests hope its good news. 

Round glad you are having a good break. Im feeling good tired & achey but doing ok still try to rest when I can if I overdo it I get some odd pains & feel rough. Have my 28 week scan on Friday hoping they we will be doing a scan to check my cervical length too.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well did not even bother to test :witch: decided to just show up late today :cry:


----------



## msarkozi

so sorry Nato :hugs:

I think the next year with Delilah is going to be amazing! They learn so much more in this period and it's such a joy watching them. The tantrums and all lol! 

Sugar, good luck with the scan. I think it will be great :) 

Well I have been getting stuff done, thank goodness......I am pretty much ready for this baby if he decides to come early - which signs are starting to point that he will. I have a dr appt Wednesday afternoon again, so I will talk to him about the signs and see what he says.


----------



## Megg33k

Hi! :wave:

I... know it's been a long time. Sorry about that. Really. I can't believe how many pregnancy tickers I'm seeing again. Congrats all around! :hugs:

I don't come here much, but I just want you guys to know it's not because I don't care. I've sort of developed a bit of an "on/off" switch, and it's hard for me to remain active in the TTC community when I've abandoned that part of my life, possibly for good. 

For those that are interested in what I've actually been up to, feel free to read. If you don't, that's fine too. I don't mind. I'm the one who left. You have every right to not concern yourself with what I do these days.


Spoiler
If you're reading this... HI!

I'm still working on the editing of my second novel. I decided I was terribly dissatisfied with the prose, and therefore, I dedicated myself to rewriting it... all 100,000 words (give or take). It's not been easy, nor have I found much time to do it.

Back in February, I got involved with an event... a convention. The best description I can give in layman's terms is: something akin to Comic-Con. We aim to be the first and (currently) only North American convention run by and for Tumblr users. I started rather low in the ranks, but I've recently become co-owner, and I'm exceptionally proud of what we've accomplished. We're working on building a better website, as this one was put together quickly after an incident that equates to a long story that doesn't need re-hashed. But you can check us out here: DashCon.org

I really believe in what we're aiming to do, and I look forward to seeing it come to fruition. In fact, we recently signed the contract for our venue... which means there's no "if" anymore. We'll be in the Chicago area (can't say where for about a week yet) on July 11-13, 2014. We even have a band booked already... Steam Powered Giraffe, who I was a fan of long before we even dreamed of booking them. They're definitely different, but the music is kind of incredible.

Anyway, my life has been completely consumed by the convention and writing... which left very little time for me to even think about if I should go back to TTC. And now? I... don't think I'm willing to give up the amazing things I've found or even slow them down in order to try, let alone if I were to succeed.

I still spend obscene amounts of time with my best friend's daughter, who is almost 2. And she's been more than enough for me. In fact, they consider me her 2nd mother. For Christmas, my friend bought me a mother's ring with mine and Katy's birthstones in it, and I consider it one of the most precious things I've ever received. So, yeah... I'm happy. Way too happy to chance spoiling it with the misery that TTC tends to bring into my life.

Alright... I'll shut up about me. I just wanted to tell you guys how glad I am to see you all doing well. I miss you, but I won't be silly enough to suggest that I might be around more often. I probably won't. I'd love to keep up with you on FB, if there are any of you who don't have me added. If not, that's okay too. I'm just happy to know you're all well.

If you ever want to find me:

Facebook
Twitter
Largely Unused "Professional" Tumblr
Often Used, Occasionally NSFW Tumblr

Love you all! :kiss:


----------



## Sparkly

Hi All :hi:

I keep meaning to update on here, and as I'm trying to avoid doing any work, I may as well do it now lol!

Nato - I'm so sorry about your Dad it sounds so heartbreaking :hugs:

Megg - Good to hear from you honey

Mel - I think the pic of you is beautiful and will be a lovely keepsake once your little guy makes his appearance soon :)

Ruskie - Sorry for the Booofn :(

Lucy - good luck with your scan on Friday

Hearty - How on earth is Delilah almost 1 year old??? I hope she has a lovely day x

Jen - Good to see you :hugs:

Round - Oooo a holiday, I hope you're enjoying every minute of your break x

Sugar - Congrats on your BFP. Sorry but I am of no reassurance when it comes to scans, I still dread them and get really stressed before hand. The bad MS is a really good sign though :thumbup:

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I do think of you all :hugs:

AFM - Well as much as I love being pregnant, the 3rd tri is proving a difficult one for me physically. I have permanent pain in my pubic bone, discomfort in my back.....the list goes on lol! I am getting very big, but I am also constantly worried about one of the babies. At my 28 week scan she had low amniotic fluid around her, so they scanned me again last week and the fluid levels have gone up to almost the same as her sister which was a relief.....however she had only grown by 2oz in 2 weeks, and the size difference between my girls is 1lb now :shock: So I was worried about her placenta failing. I went to see my GP on Friday as my hands are swollen and numb, she gave me a good check over and found protein in my urine :( and my feet and legs keep getting horribly swollen....So now I have he brand new worry of possible pre-eclampsia and am on bed rest until I see my midwife on Wednesday. I have been told to go on maternity leave (which I do on Friday). Twin 1 is head down and deep in my pelvis already, so much so that they can't get a good measurement of her head anymore!! Basically I was told that I could go into labour at any time now, my poor husband nearly fainted. I have my bags packed and I'm good to go just in case, but I'd much prefer my girlies to keep cooking a little while longer.


----------



## heart tree

Stalking for an update Sugar. Hope everything is ok.

Rusk, sorry about AF. Damn witch. 

Mel, what are the signs? Why do you think he's coming early?

Megg! Hello! So strange, I was just thinking of you yesterday. I rarely see posts from you on FB (though admittedly I don't go there very often). I wondered how you've been. You sound absolutely wonderful! What amazing things you are doing with your life right now. TTC and having a baby would certainly take away from all of that. You sound so fulfilled. I'm thrilled for you. I'll check out the website that you posted. Massive congrats to you!

Gaynor, I was just looking at your journal yesterday and saw about your bedrest. I'm so sorry there is so much worry. I think it would be there even in the best of circumstances. But all of this combined is definitely cause for concern. Just remember that Vicky had low amniotic fluid and delivered Hero at 32 weeks. I delivered at 34 weeks. You are almost there. I obviously would love to see you carry them to term, but you are getting to a safe zone. I hope you are able to relax as much as possible. This is the time to rest as much as you can. Let Glenn do everything for you. He's such a good man, I know he will. Thinking about you and the girls tons and tons. 

Lucy, I hope they check your cervix length again. How are you feeling otherwise? You are almost 28 weeks! I can't believe it!


----------



## msarkozi

awe Meggles!!! I miss you!!! Glad to hear you are keeping busy and doing well :hugs:

Sparkly - I hope those girls stay put for another month or so yet, and I hope you are able to get as much rest as you can. I know how much discomfort I am in, and so I would expect you are double that with the twins. I feel for you!! 

Hearty - the head is already down in my pelvis and therefore I have to pee way more frequently....I feel pressure down below frequently as well....and well for almost a week now, I have had mild diarhhea (tmi - sorry)....which I looked in the book yesterday because I clued in that I'm not sick and should quit thinking I have a bug lol, and that is a sign labor is coming. The doctor commented a couple weeks ago as well that he might not wait until the 2nd to be born. So we will see what happens now.


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies,

Oh, Nato, I am so sorry. The whole situation sounds awful. It would be no matter what but it's too bad you have a nasty ex to contend with. I really feel for you. It must be awful being away from Eloise for so long as well. I really appreciated Hearty's advice (as always). It's comforting to know that these are among the worst days and it won't always be like this. I saw your profile pic change. Your dad and you look looked great in that picture. So touching. You and your fam are in my prayers and I am thinking of you daily and wishing you peace and comfort. :hugs:

Sugar, :hugs: sorry about the MS but yay about the MS....hope you are well 

Sparkly, I'm sorry about the possible pre-e! As you may remember I had blood pressure problems towards the end and spent the last 2-3 weeks on bedrest. What were your bp numbers? Sorry about the protein in the urine. Are they having you do the 24 hour urine collection? That was just awful. But when you're pregnant you do whatever you need to for those LOs. I hope your girls keep cooking a month longer! Please keep us posted. When I was on bedrest I laid on my left side and watched a lot movies. I also took a lot of baths when I got bored.

Ruskie, so sorry about the :witch:

Round, I'm soooooo glad you're enjoying your vacation! I'm happy for you. You deserved this break.

Lucy, I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going. I don't think we've seen a bump pic yet? Same with Sparkly? 

Megg, it's so great to hear from you. I think of you often. I've been thinking of you a lot this month because it's the 3rd anniversary of this thread. I'm so happy you are happy and fulfilled and getting involved in fandom stuff. Some of my best memories are of the years I was heavily involved in the Harry Potter and LOTR fandoms. I loved attending events and connecting with fans online, reading and writing fan fic, etc. There's something wonderful about a fandom!


----------



## Allie84

oh, well, Mel, that baby could be coming so soon! Ahh! I'm so excited. I remember when Kash was born and I was following your journal. We all kept checking back and you had someone posting updates all day lol. Kash was one of the first ever Disco babies (maybe the first....or was Hero born first?) and I remember the thrill of finding out he was born. Now you're almost ready to welcome your second! awwww.


----------



## hoping:)

Nato- HUGE hugs to you. It is all so difficult and doesnt help with the added drama, BFN and being away from John and Eloise. My heart breaks for you. It will be hard for a while. Since my mom passed holidays have been rough because they are the first without her. Mothers Day was tough. Im looking forward to and dreading my birthday on Friday because that was the last time I ever spoke to her but also the day she first held me in her arms and told me she loved me. 

I hope his ex eases up and lets you and his friends have this time with him. Its unfair what she is doing and so hurtful. You are so strong navigating through this and being there for him. I think of you often:hugs:. 

Amanda- it is so crazy you will have a one year old in a matter of days! She is getting big so fast. I loved the picture of D and Tim on Facebook too cute! 

Jen- good to see you posting! Congrats to Paul.

Sugar- I hope you had a great scan.

Mel- love the picture! I have a similar maternity shot. I cant believe you are so close to meeting your new little guy!

Round- Im glad you are enjoying some fun in the sun! 

Ruskie- its good to see you but Im so sorry to hear AF came. I hope your doctor does a better job testing you. 

Meg- I totally understand but Im glad you popped in to say hello. You sound very busy and kicking butt in the writing and convention department! I teared up reading about the mothers ring you got at Christmas. 

Sparkly- Im sorry to hear about your 3rd tri worries. I hope your girls cooperate a little longer and stay put. We are all rooting for you!

AFM- We had our whirlwind surrogacy trip to NYC last week! We had a wonderful time with the guys and had fun exploring the city. Full details in my journal if interested. We are looking at a mid September transfer!

Penny continues to light up our world and is such a sassy and wonderful little lady. She recently learned how to tumble and is obsessed with making us jump on the bed. I just love her to pieces.:cloud9:

Allie and Lucy- I'm off to look at your journals:thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

I think it was Poppy, then Hero *or maybe I have them switched* then MeMe, then Kash, then Delilah? It would be nice to have an ongoing list of our disco babies...


----------



## msarkozi

Heulyn was the first with hers, and then Hero I believe...it's on the first page :)

Yes, I had Reeds updating for me when I was in with Kash....if someone wants me to text them that day, just let me know and I can. Otherwise I am sure it will be on facebook right away lol. 

I am loving this working from home crap right now lol! I wake up at 6:00 am still, get Kash off to daycare around 7:15....come home and watch my soaps on the pvr, and then head to the basement to work for 9:00. I have laundry on the go, and can take breaks whenever I want! I am almost done this project and then I won't have to do anymore work


----------



## msarkozi

vickyd - 1st Disco Baby!
VGibs - 2nd Disco Baby!
Heulyn turned - 3rd Disco Baby!
msarkozi - 4th Disco Baby!


----------



## VGibs

*duh on me* I did know that...but my brain has been swamped with weird crap today...Thanks Mel LOL I had another huge piece to add to my comments for everyone else but by the time I go to say them they don't make much sense anymore. I swear I'm going insane.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi ladies tried to post at lunchtime, but wouldn't let me on my iphone for some reason. Scan went well, she just did an abdominal scan and we could clearly see the HB thumping away. Measured 6 mm, so she's dated me 6+3, when going from my last AF I should be 7+2, but I do ov later. I was a also a bit concerned with the growth since last week. The CRL was 1mm 8 days ago, so has grown to 6mm in that time. Sonographer didn't seem concerned and hasn't asked me to be scanned again, she just said it all looked really good. What do you reckon? I thought they were meant to grow about 1 mm per day. Hopefully I'm stressing over nothing.
Oh and I puked all over my sleeve and into my hands whilst drinking water waiting to be scanned. :haha: I just can't stomach plain water at the moment

Megg, I was just wondering how you were doing last week, so great to hear that you sound so happy at the moment.

Hoping, how exciting that you've got a date in mind! :thumbup:

Sparkly, I can't believe how far along you are now! Hope your little ladies stay put for a bit longer.

Lucy, how did your scan go sweetie?


----------



## VGibs

Oh sugar...sorry about the upchuck! I barfed once in the middle of crossing the street...at the busiest time of day. I still get embarrassed when i think about it lol


----------



## LucyJ

Megg it's so lovely to see you here and hear how you are doing. Good to hear you sound so happy. Stay in touch.

Mel do you feel ready? Sounds your little man won't keep you waiting much longer.

Amanda Im feeling ok achey & tired but ok. I do get some odd pains and Im trying not to over do it we had a busy weekend feeling it now. In fact Im in bed resting. I feel much bigger than I did with Benjamin. I've found this pregnancy different I think a lot of that is to do with this baby being in the right position and Benjamin being breech.

Sparkly hope those girls of yours stay cooking for a little longer. Thinking of you get plenty of rest. 

Hoping Im so happy your trip won't well.

Ruskie sorry about AF hope your dr will run some more test for you.

Allie I'll do a bump pic tomorrow.

Sugar that's good news try not to worry about baby's growth if they were worried they'd have you back in. With this little one when I had my 2nd scan there wasn't a hb with 1st scan as it was a little early so they bought me back 10 days later baby was only measuring 3 days on rather than 10 days but we had a hb they were concerned so wanted me back a week later to check on baby's growth and to our shock there's as well (they didn't seem overly confident that all would be ok) baby's growth was measuring bang on my dates they couldn't explain it but was great news. I would go with the positives a strong hb baby has grown and they are happy with how things are going. I know it's scary and Im here if you need to talk.

My scans this friday see my midwife thurs.


----------



## hoping:)

Sugar- Im so happy you saw a heart beat. If they werent concerned I would do my best not to worry either. Im pretty sure abdominal scans can be off this early on. We could never get a good picture of Penny abdominally until later in 1st tri. The puking sucks but such a reassuring sign. 

Lucy- Im still waiting on that bump pic. You are so petite so Im sure you are all bump. Im excited to see if this LO is a blue or pink bump


----------



## heart tree

Sugar I agree with the others. Abdominal scans are notorious for being off. They always did both scans for me in the early days and the vaginal ones were always more accurate. Also, like you, I ov late. So the dating may be off too. The hb is tr most important thing right now. These early scans can be so misleading. I wouldn't worry. 

Lucy, take it easy love. You and Sparkly need to rest together! 

Amber I'm so excited for you to be a surrogate. I wish I could do that for someone. I'd love to carry another baby, but not sure I want to have another child. I'll live vicariously through you.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yes, bump pic please Lucy. In fact all the preggos should be posting them!


----------



## VGibs

that's me....all curves including the weird double belly 


I have no idea how to make it not sideways lol


----------



## heart tree

Love it Virginia! Thanks for sharing even if it is sideways. You look great. And when did you get to be 23 weeks? I swear it was a month ago that you got your bfp. LOL!


----------



## vickyd

Nato my heart aches for you...Cant begin to imagine how hard this must be....I wish i had something to say that would ease the pain but at times like this I believe nothing can make thins easier. Your father's ex doesnt seem very nice, i guess Hearty said it well when she said death can bring out the best and worse in someone..

Sparkly its very stressful when you are faced with premature labour..I was in tears 2 weeks before i finally had to deliver Hero so many weeks early.. The best advice i can give you is complete bed rest and push for NST testing weekly. I hope they stay put for at least another couple of weeks but just in case can you ask for the steroid shot for their lung development? Hero was super early but thanks to the shots she breathed on her own straight away and was in an open cot at NICU within a day.

Sugar brilliant news!!! Im surprised they did an abdominal scan so early! Here they do them after 10 weeks as they are totally not acurate so early on. I say you should relax and enjoy, things are looking great!

Meg so great to hear things are going so well for you!!! Drop by more often woman!

Hearty cant beieve Delilah is gonna be 1 soon!!! Man time flies too fast!!!

Hoping wow!!! So glad to hear the surrogacy is moving ahead! You are such an angel!

AFM, nothing intersting to report! Work and Hero keep me super busy, we are spending wekends away at the beach which is great for Hero. She loves the water and im hoping to enroll her in swimming lessons next winter.


----------



## LucyJ

My bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LucyJ

Odd my pic has posted sideways too not sure why must be something to do with being on my phone.


----------



## vickyd

Cute bump Luce!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Cute bumps !!! 
Today I have my FSH draw hopefully its all good , AF is slowly making her way gone should be done tomorrow I hope


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, I'm the exact opposite. I want another child but am not sure I want to carry another baby! Well, go through delivery. I'm fine with everything up until labor haha. I will do it again, though, but I'm freaked out from my past experience. 

Vicky, so nice to see you. I wish I was spending every weekend at the beach. Hero is getting so big. Are you thinking of TTC again? 

Gibs, what a great bump you have! You are looking great!!! I had no idea you were so far along, like Hearty that flew by! I keep thinking you are like 12 weeks or something. 

Lucy, looking good! I love your bump! It's certainly grown since I saw you in March. :) 

Sugar, wonderful news. Sit back and relax now. :) I'm so happy for you. 

Ruskie, good luck today.

AFM, I guess I never write about myself on this thread. I'm gearing up for my first 5K next weekend. I've been working out at least 6 days a week, like proper working out (classes at the Y) and I've lost 2 lbs. This is over a month! UGH, I'm so frustrated. I'm cutting out carbs as much as possible and eating lots of protein. I'm honestly getting pissed off. I know I'm insulin resistant. I'm thinking of going back to an endo to look into getting on Metformin. My metabolism is shocking since Alistair has been born. I'm sure the people who read my journal are sick of hearing about it lol. But I'm honestly doing something about it and not just whining (I hate that). Anyways, Alex and I are still in counseling. It's a slow process. He's depressed which makes it hard. We're also at odds over moving. I want to look for jobs elsewhere and move and Alex is afraid or something because he keeps putting obstacles in our way ("not until this..." "not until that....") Anyways, Alistair is great and a wonderful little toddler. He's so incredibly sweet. He loves swimming and being in the pool. It's his new favorite thing. He also loves 'choo choos' and laughing at the dog. Yesterday at counseling he was in the room and when I cried he crawled on my lap and wiped away my tears. I love him so much.


----------



## vickyd

Allie we have decided to ttc around December... Im still not 100% but we think Hero should have a sibling. I havent even begun to imagine how i would cope with 2 and a full time career.... Im trying not to think about it too much lol!


----------



## msarkozi

cute bumps :)

great news on the scan Sugar!! 

Luce, I am ready for sure. I want my body back lol! I am ready for him to be here, so if he wants to come early, he can (I just prefer not until after the 22nd). 

Vick - I am guessing it's not going to be easy, but you will get through it :) I will still be full time as well once I go back to work after the baby (fortunately I get a year off of work though)


----------



## Sugarlove2

Beautiful bump pics ladies, you look fab!

Vicky, how exciting that you're ttc again soon! :thumbup:

Allie, have you had your thyroid tested lately? I think I told you mine is underactive, so I take 100mg levithyroxine to correct it. Took a while for them to get the dose right. In fact, I'm probably being slightly over treated if anything, but I think they prefer it that way. Well done on all the exercise you're doing, I'm sure the weight will soon start falling off. 

I'm far fatter and unfitter than I wanted to be at the start of this pregnancy. Although, I'm only a few lb heavier than when I first fell pregnant with Charlotte, I'm defo not as fit and still have a really flabby tummy. I'm really trying not to eat loads, but I'm starving and when I feel empty, the morning sickness is terrible.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

FSH was normal :happydance: So i guess it is hubby after all but I still think his morphology at 15% normal forms really isn't that bad with his count :thumbup: Hopefully the pre-seed and softcups will help


----------



## msarkozi

good news Ruskie, I hope it helps as well :)

I had a dr appt today and he said that baby isn't all that big, so that makes me happy. I am guessing around the same size as Kash (7lbs). He doesn't seem to think the baby will come earlier then the 2nd, but time will tell I guess. You never know what these little things plan :) Everything was good though, and he told me I can stop testing my blood sugars as they are all good - so basically back to I don't have gd. 

I can't believe I only have 13 days left! My company is having a big 75th anniversary event this Saturday that I was in charge of planning, and I am really looking forward to it. So until it is over, I won't have time to myself. I am so looking forward to next week and getting some rest. 

Tomorrow I need to run out to the office and hand in the project I was working on from home, a coffee date, cleaning house, and preparing for my Epicure party in the evening. Going to be a busy day!! Then Friday I have the morning, and then the afternoon will be prepping for the events. Saturday is the big day :) I have a magician, bounce houses, face painting, finger painting, petting zoo (with horse and pony rides), a bbq lunch, and carnival food :)


----------



## VGibs

Yummmmmmm carnival food! Did ya get the mini donuts??? Those would be an epic way to have a "I DONT HAVE GD" celebration!


----------



## VGibs

SO FRUSTRATED.....long story


Spoiler
Ok so...for those of you that have been keeping up with my FB you know that I am in a fight for information with the FRO. The FRO is the Family Responsibility Office. They are in charge of making sure that those people who have custody of their children get the child support that has been court ordered. And they have a lot of enforcement actions to be able to get the money that these children deserve. Well, I found out that I have even more money owed to me then what I previously thought and have been fighting for over a year to get some kind of payment. I have not received a single penny in child support in 16 months. When you work minimum wage that money is very important. And nothing angers me more then seeing my ex with his boat and camper and new truck which he is driving illegally. Knowing full well that he is working and just not bothering to pay anything until we go back to court. A court hearing that he is being forced to attend due to his lack of payment. Well another government provided program is CCTB, they give you a little bit of money every month if you have children to help offset childcare costs and costs of living. The less you make the more you get kind of thing. Well because we made too much money last year I found out this morning that I wouldn't be getting anymore of that either. I had misread the tax files I had prepared. And I can not be eligible again until we file taxes again in March. Which happens to fall on the same month as me being pout off work. When you apply for EI, (unemployment insurance) you only receive 55% of your wage. So I am offcially going to have to live on 1/4 of what I was making. I don't know how I am going to feed my kids. I'm so frustrated and angry.


----------



## vickyd

Virginia i understand your fustration...We have been facing money problems since 2008 when the real estate market crashed and Alex is struggling to keep his office open. For 5 years we have been living 100% on what i make which isnt that much, without any benefits or help from the state. I only took off 3 weeks when Hero was born...I guess what im saying is that you have to find a way to support your children on your own. Clearly you cannot rely on your ex, and if you cant get the benefits only you and ian can provide a solution. Either he has to get a second job or you go back straight to work. Sorry i sound so clinical, thats just me and my experience in life which is you can only rely on yourself.


----------



## VGibs

I've been in that situation before sadly. Where it's only me. I was homeless once, not out on the street homeless, but I couldn't afford housing and had to live with my friend for a few months while I got back on my feet. As for how we have been living,


Spoiler
I've cut out every unnecessary expense and Ian has been looking for another job. Which is insanely hard to find in this area. If I were to go back to work immediately I would be bringing home less money because the child care costs for a newborn are very very high. I think I posted this morning out of sheer frustration. I have been struggling for so long and don't see any way out of it ever. Sometimes it boils over and I get panicked and angry. It's hard not to feel bitter when I've worked so hard and see nothing for it. Then I feel horribly guilty because what I am going through is nothing compared to how hard some people have it, and their own situations. But yes your right Vick, we gotta keep on going and do what we have to in order to survive. I really have very few friends who understand this desperation. Seeing as the two people I would talk to about this...well one gets almost $4000 in child support a month and has a successful business. And the other is a teacher who makes almost $200 a day. Like I said before, I just get angry at how hard it all is sometimes.


----------



## vickyd

Life can seem totaly unfair I know...I look at the group i did my PHd with, 1 works for a big pharma comapny in the states and makes over 200K, the other 2 in the UK one is plant manager and the other head of science at a private school both earning 3 times more than I do. I think sometimes how different my life would be if I had stayed abroad but then i wouldnt have Alex and Hero so it pales in comparison. The situation in Greece is terrible 1 in every 2 familes has at least one person unemplyed and here we only get welfare the first year of unemployment. After that you are fucked.. The solution alot of families have found is one member leaves for work abroad. Would you consider moving somewhere where there are better job prospects?


----------



## VGibs

I've considered it. Well we both have. Ian is Quebecois and where he is from there is a lot more job opportunities for men. But women have very few. He is from a very very small logging town with one main industrial factory. He worked there for 10 years before he moved back to Ontario. 
My parents are willing to let us buy into their farm operation. They have a multi-stock farming operation which basically means, they have small amounts of different livestock for gourmet, raw, and cultural food production. *we don't butcher horses btw, my mother takes in rescue horses* It's not very big but if one of us could put ourselves into it full time it could be very profitable. It is a slightly risky step but one that may turn out. Ian has his heart set on this farm. He spends all of his free time there learning the in's and outs. It's our dream, and with this baby coming, I may be in a position to slowly transition into this career path. The bonus about that lifestyle is that it allows for self sustainability. For instance my parents grow all their own food, meat and dairy included. We have talked about it, well probably every single day for two years. We actually have to sit down and make a plan with a financial adviser so we can decide what steps to take next. And, with all that going on, moving may not be our best option, but it might be our only option.


----------



## Allie84

Gibs, that sounds pretty promising. I hope it works out. 

I have been where you've been often in my life. Maybe worse, I don't know. I was raised very poor, lived in a housing estate until I was 12, always worried where our next meal would come from. I didn't have a bed for a long time and I slept on sheets on the floor as a teenager. I used a cardboard box with a sheet on it as a night stand. I didn't even realize we were THAT poor, though. It was just life. I would have my dad drop me off a block away from school because our cars were so crappy....and I got a permit to go to a nice school in a nice neighborhood....I just played the part as best I could even while we were pawning my CDs every month for grocery money...

The only way I saw out was education. I did well and got scholarships and went to a good university and studied abroad, etc. And then when I graduated uni I made shitty decisions (like moving up to ND) which hindered my chances to finally be middle class and get a good job.........

Could you go back to school for something you'd really like to do?

Vicky, I hear ya....poor Greece. :(


----------



## VGibs

Well I have a degree in social work and quickly realized it was NOT at all what I wanted to do. I am taking classes online right now in Organic Fruit Production - Small Scale Model, Native Studies, and Historic Farming Techniques. Which is kind of cool because it allows me to be pregnant and learn from home. I have a complete scholarship program from 2 schools so I can kind of pick and choose what I want to take. But when that runs out I don't think I want to take on a student loan so I will keep working on classes when and if I can afford it.


----------



## heart tree

Gibs, one thing that pisses me off more than anything is a deadbeat dad. I can't wrap my head around the idea of a guy who leaves all of the parenting to the mother. That is no man in my opinion. I would be equally as upset and frustrated. You are clearly very resourceful and will get through this, though it may not feel like it at the moment. I love the idea of the business. Sometimes the hardest situations open doors for change. Maybe this is the kick start you need. 

Allie, I'm super impressed with your physical activity. I'm sorry you aren't losing more weight. That is definitely frustrating. Are you counting calories? You may be eating more than you think. Or maybe it is your insulin levels. I'm glad you and Alex are still going to counseling. I wish the effects were immediate. It's great he's addressing his depression. Alistair sounds so lovely. What a great age!

Rusk, good news on the FSH. 

Vicky, I can't believe you are going to try for #2, especially when you are 100% sure you want another. I understand wanting a sibling for Hero. I'd love for Delilah to have one too. But man, having to raise another baby sounds daunting.

Loving the bumps ladies! Lucy, so glad to read your update in your journal. 

Mel, how awesome that you don't have GD! Sounds like you are one busy preggo! Take a load off soon and relax girl. Not long now!

Sugar, I hope the MS isn't too bad. That's such a horrible pregnancy symptom. Men will never understand. 

AFM, not much to report. Delilah will be 1 on Monday. We're having a little party for her tomorrow. I'm making a sugarless banana and blueberry cake for her with sugarless cream cheese frosting. We're ordering pizza (for the adults) and will have some champagne (also for the adults). I'm pretty certain she has a peanut allergy which I'm devastated about. I gave her peanut butter twice a few weeks ago with no reaction. Then I gave it to her a 3rd time and she got a bad rash on her face and a hive on the back of her neck. We're seeing her pediatrician on Tuesday for her 1 year visit and we'll discuss it further. The ped said we can get her tested but that the test gives lots of false positives (I guess they test for other nut allergies as well). She said the test is good when it says there is no allergy, but when it says there is one, there might not be. I still want her tested. I'm terrified of her having a bad reaction to nuts. I can't believe this might be the case. Neither Tim nor I have any food allergies, nor do any of our family members. Will keep you posted. 

Hi Amy! See you lurking. I'll let you know how July 7 goes to see if we can meet up.


----------



## LucyJ

Had my 28 week scan yesterday update from journal in spoiler :


Spoiler
Baby is doing really well growth good, strong hb, blood flow through umbilical cord is good Baby weighs 2lb 8 oz. and was very very active unfortunately she or he is in a breech position I was gutted and praying little one returns to being head down as I do not want a C-section and really want to give birth naturally. It really upset me mum and Steve were great the consultant was lovely and not worried about baby being breech despite the fact Benjamin never changed position. The scan lady said baby is very wiggly so still plenty of time for her/him to get in the right position. 

I asked about the cervical length and she said they weren't meant to be doing one but after she finished the growth scan she asked if I wanted one and I said yes. She said ok as she didn't want me worrying thank goodness. It was a bit stressful as it took her ages to find the cervix/get the right position but it is really good news as my cervical length has increased from 25mm to 30mm no funnelling or dilation so really happy. The consultant was happy with how things are progressing and I have my next scan at 35 weeks (waiting for an appointment) plus I see the midwife in 4 weeks time. The tested my wee at the hospital no protein found this time but they did find glucose midwife asked if I'd had a cup of tea with sugar/breakfast which I had so she was confident it was down to that.

All in all good news. Didn't get a picture as baby wasn't in a great position for pictures and was so wiggly little monkey.

V that must be so hard for you it makes me so cross when I hear stories like your really hope you get what he owes and starts paying. My brother is in the opposite situation he has a daughter who he had no contact with because of her mother he pays money each month and she still contacted the Csa saying he wasn't paying total lie thankfully he had prove that he sent her money each month. She can claim legal aid but he can't so can't afford to take her to court over access her mum & step dad told him even if he did she wouldnt stick to it or allow him access. It's a long story what went on with them but she is a nasty piece of work. Buying into the farm sounds like a good thing it's scary doing something that could be risky really hope it works out for you.

Vicky that's exciting your ttc for no. 2 just follow my plan which is denial :haha: when I think about having 2 its quite scary but figure it can't be as scary as I imagine and I dont have a full time job to think about like you. Having a sibling for Hero will be lovely and when it happens you will cope.

Allie how are you? I've been having trouble posting in your journal no idea why will try again later but I have been reading.

Amber hope you had a good birthday I know it must of been hard without your mum but I am sure she was watching over you.

Rusk that's good news.

Mel wow not long to go can't wait to here if the safe arrival if your little boy. Good news on the GD hope your 75th anniversary event goes well.

Sugar how are you?

Thanks Amanda oh my goodness how had a yr gone by cant believe your little girl will be 1 on Monday hope you have a wonderful time celebrating.


----------



## VGibs

More dead beat Dad rant...


Spoiler
Thanks guys for the support. The thing that really gets to me about the whole situation is that the reason he stopped making the payments was because he "started his own business". His wife doesn't work, and he supports the child she had before they met. So then he has this bright idea that he is going to start a business. He couldn't afford to pay for the child he already had, and then he wanted to risk not being able to support his entire family all together. In his words he said "I had to shoot for my dreams. I had to go for what I wanted." This sentence haunts me. All I can think is 'Well I already had to pay back the $26,000 you spent in cocaine and booze. So I had "cancel" all my dreams and hopes to take 3 low wage jobs.' Not to mention all of the things my child has wanted to do and see over the years that I couldn't financially provide for her because I was busy paying off all the money he spent in my name. The reason I always spout off about it on FB is because we have mutual friends and sometimes after realizing what a dirtbag he is, they offer me relevant information for my case. I get a lot of flack for it as well. I get women who have never been in position say that I post my personal garbage, and that airing my dirty laundry makes me look bitter and sad. *actual words by people that used to be on my FB* And then I get the opposite, women who have never seen any kind of child support tell me I'm lucky that he is only 16 months in arrears because they haven't seen money in years. I also get the inevitable "Well you should never had kids with him." I guarantee when I was 20 years old I never imagined that I would ever be in this position. Sometimes I just want someone to say "Oh honey, that sucks" ya know?


----------



## msarkozi

That sucks Gibs. One of my friends at work has been fighting with her ex for many many years now for the child support he owes as well. The kids are 18 and soon to be 16, and she has been on her own with them for almost their whole lives. He has remarried and she harasses the kids and mother non stop, and he started his own company and supports his new wife and her kid, and doesn't have much to do with his kids nor pay his child support. My friend keeps filing with the courts. It's a painful process for anyone that has to go through it, and it really shouldn't have to be the struggle that it is. 

Hearty, I hope Delilah's party went well. That sucks about the possible allergy; hopefully it's not one though. I was so terrified of trying peanut butter, but I lucked out and Kash wasn't allergic. I will be requesting him to get allergy testing done once he is 3 (as that is when they will do it here), so I have peace of mind. I have a feeling he does have allergies, so I just want to find out for sure. 

Luce, great news about the scan!

Allie, take measurements!! This is more important then weighing yourself. You are probably losing inches. I have gotten so frustrated time and time again because the scale wouldn't be budging, but I was actually losing inches. I use MyFitnessPal as well, and I also use a FitBit. MyFitnessPal is awesome and will help you stay within your calorie range. You also have to make sure you are getting enough calories, because if your body thinks it is in starvation mode, then it is going to hang onto those fat cells and you won't lose anything. 

Well our event went very well yesterday. It was 35 degrees or hotter out, so that was not that great lol! My feet were so swollen by the time I got home, and I was just done. Thought I was going into labour at 6:00 this morning as I was having tightenings, but it stopped by 7:00 and I was able to go back to sleep for a bit. We decided to risk it and went out to the lake today (44km drive on a gravel road), but it was worth it. Kash had so much fun out there, and it felt great to put my feet in the water in this heat! We got home from the lake and have been suffering in the heat since, so I ordered us an air conditioner - can't wait!!! 

It's hard to believe that we are in single digits now until little Riley is here in our arms. This is our last week as a family of 3.


----------



## VGibs

Mel - it's wild that its so hot eh? It's supposed to feel like 32-35 here this week and rain the whole time. Glad you aren't being flooded out though, it's so scary seeing all of that happen. It could so easily happen where I live as well. 


So ladies I have a funny question. Everyone gets big sore boobies in first tri...well for some weird reason I have mutant boobs and they have started growing out of control. And they hurt so bad! I didn't think this happened in 2 tri. I can't really afford a new bra and size G is hard to come by so I have been looking like a porn star lately. I hope the boobs start behaving!


----------



## vickyd

Happy birthday delilah! Hope the party is great! On my 
Phone which I hate so will respond. Later to every one


----------



## msarkozi

I know Gibs...It's so crazy that Northern Alberta is sweltering in heat, and yet Southern Alberta is flooding like crazy! I wish we could share our heat with them and we can take some of that rain. It's going to be another hot one today! 

I think the boobs grow whenever they grow. Mine went to an E with Kash (almost an F), and I normally wear a D. But yet this time, they convinced me to buy a C!! They don't seem to have grown really this time around, but then again, all my weight I have gained is completely in my belly! I am hoping this means I have a much easier time losing the weight this time!


----------



## Round2

Happy Birthday Delilah! It was Bryce's birthday on Thursday. We had a little party on Friday. He had apple cake with cream cheese icing. He wasn't even that excited about eating cake for the first time - he was more interested in the strawberries on the counter. I guess that's a good thing! Can't believe our babies are toddlers now!

It's been a busy week here, still trying to unpack from the trip. The kids did great and we had a blast. Bryce went right back to nursing without a problem. It was good, because it made for an easy way to begin weaning him. My supply dropped during our vacation, so now I just feed twice a day. He's still getting up once a night to nurse as well - but he's doing much better now sleepwise.

Mel, I can't believe how close you are. What crappy weather to be 9 months pregnant in! That was me last year. It's such a bitter sweet feeling extending your family. Enjoy your last week together with an only child!

Lucy, sounds like things are doing great. I can't wait to see what you get this time. I'm thinking girl!

Nato, I hope you're doing okay. I'm so sorry you're going through this right now. I don't even know what to say as I've never experienced anything like that. I just hope you can find some peace and some strength to get through this. We're all here for you.

Gibs, sorry about the dead beat dad situation. My dad was one and I know he put my mom thorugh hell.

Sugar, how is the ms treating you? Hope Charlotte is letting her mommy get some rest.

Hi to everyone else, can't remember everything that I've read!!

Well, I just found out this week that my leave is extended another two weeks...they processed my vacation wrong and now I don't go back till middle of August! I'm so happy/scared! Maddy is done school this week, so it's going to be a busy, crazy summer. With Bryce running every different direction, my patience is surely to be tested. I know we'll have fun though.


----------



## Allie84

Happy Birthday Delilah and Bryce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cake: :cake: :yipee: 

Round, that is so cute about Bryce and the cake. Alistair was a bit unsure of his whole piece but once we broke it up he was very happy with it. Glad you had a great trip, and it sounds like you have a fun summer ahead of you! 

Mel, that is hot! I'm glad you got in a good day at the lake as well. It's nice to have this time as a threesome. You are so close! I can't believe it. 

Gibs, I don't remember what my boobs did during 2nd or 3rd tri. I do know that they shrunk while I was BFing and now they are bigger again. :dohh: I laughed at the image of you busting out of your bra....I've been there.

Lucy, I'm so glad you had a such a great scan!! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well used my first pre-seed today , I may go camping this weekend so I gotta get the :sex: in before we go :haha: Started feeling my pre o pain and hoping it isn't as bad as last cycle having to go to the er and all


----------



## LucyJ

Happy Birthday Delilah and Bryce hope you both had wonderful days :cake:


----------



## msarkozi

that's nice Round that you get most of the summer off now too :) Happy Birthday to Bryce as well. 

the air conditioner I ordered will be in on Friday, so hopefully we get some rain before then to cool things down!

Good luck Ruskie!


----------



## VGibs

Oh sweet air conditioning...how I dream of you at nighttime.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I love having a swamp cooler its amazing in the summer , Although it has not been hot enough to use it yet been nice with just the windows open :thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

What's a swamp cooler??? LOL


----------



## Ruskiegirl

They are the big air conditioners that sit in the wall :thumbup:


----------



## VGibs

Ohhhh we call them window shakers in my family lol


----------



## Sugarlove2

Happy Birthday to baby Bryce and Delilah! Can't believe they are 1 already. Hope you had an amazing time celebrating! Rounders, I loved the pics you put on fb of Bryce, he's adorable! 

V sorry to hear of your financial worries

Great news on your scan Lucy, hope you're managing to rest up a bit

Afm, I've booked a private scan for Sat when I'll be 9 weeks just for reassurance. In still puking every morning, but not feeling as wretched as I was. I swear I'm starting to get a baby bump too. A few people have noticed! I'm not sure how so early on, maybe it's just where it was stretched last time with Charlotte . 

Hope everyone is good


----------



## LucyJ

The puking is a great sign although not fun for you at all. Good luck with your scan I'll be thinking of you.

I showed much earlier this time round I guess everythings just softer so stretches quicker and easier. I was sure this baby is a lot bigger than Benjamin as I feel and think I look much bigger but I read through my pregnancy journal and at my 28 week scan Benjamin weighed 2lb 9oz this baby weighed 2lb 8oz.

I've had a busy week with viewings so been in and out the house plus making sure its neat & tidy finding places to hide the ironing :haha: We've had an offer on our house its under the asking price which we expected as the house needs double glazing its a good offer but a little bit less than we were hoping for but they are first time buyers so can wait for us to find somewhere they are living with parents at the mo. Said we'd let them know by close of business today I don't know what to do part of me thinks its early days and we should take the risk be brave and see if we can get a little bit more but the other part thinks I don't want to lose a buyer with what is a good offer. If we'd been with a different estate agents we probably wouldn't of got what they are offering as the house would of be on at a lower price. 

Benjamin is a real sweetie is has a birthday present my mum wanted to buy him a sandpit and when she was down we had a look at one they had a little tikes turtle sandpit with lid on offer it was half price so a really good deal so we she did that for him as its too big to store anywhere we let him have it yesterday after Steve had got some play sand which we did with our Tesco's clubcard points in the double up summer exchange we also bought him from Sainsburys using are nectar points some sand moulds, a bucket with spade, rake, little watering can, a small sand mould and a mickey mouse digger for the sandpit he had so much fun last night playing with his daddy in it (think Steve had fun to) then this morning the first thing he said was turtle and ran to the back door. We spent all morning in the garden he even gave his sandpit a kiss bless him. He's always given my tummy kisses and cuddles to the baby but now has started knocking on my bump very gently saying hiya buba then will give my bump a kiss last night he tried to give my bump a piece of potato, it was very cute and funny. Think we will have to keep an eye on him when baby's here don't one little one be starting on solids to early.


----------



## msarkozi

awe that's cute. Kash is always kissing my belly too. Thankfully the little guy will be out of my belly next week and I can have my body back!!! I am so over being pregnant! 

We finally got a little bit of rain yesterday, but not enough and not near for long enough!! It did not cool the house down at all. I ended up stealing a pair of Gord's shorts last night and wore those with a tank top. I can't wait until tomorrow when we have the air conditioning! 

Sugar, I'm sorry you are feeling so sick, but it is such a great sign! Can't wait for you to have your scan so you can rest a bit easier knowing this bean is sticking around :)


----------



## Allie84

Sorry you're so hot, Mel!!! Bring on tomorrow. 

Sugar, that's great news, but sorry you're sick. Looking forward to your scan. 

Lucy, I wrote in journal.....looking forward to hearing what you've decided?


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks for all the kind thoughts, I've read up on everyone's news, feet up Luce and sparkly and hb whoopee sugar

Sorry to sound off again but I'm in trouble here, I can't cope with what's happening. Fathers ex has gone MENTAL, shouting at me, calling me a 'nasty bitch', she refused to let me come home to london, I had to stay at dads on my own with her with a fucking gun in the house. 

I've talked her down, but it gets worse. My dad is near the end, he is very ill, and now things are getting beyond my comprehension. 
My uncle called my sister and left a MSG for me. 

He is trying to stop the will and wants us to join forces with him. Dad has changed the will to leave the ex more Than my sister and I. This is my sisters 'fault'. She asked him to reduce the amount and he has, but done it so she pays no tax, so will actually get much more than us. I can accept that's his will without issue, but my uncle says the property that dad has willed to us isn't actually my dads, so my uncle should get that property and we should get the money dad is leaving to his ex

I am being pulled into something against my will here. I don't want this. There's much more. Dads solicitor is working for his ex. We can't ask him advice. The ex has hidden dads will so we don't know what's in it exactly. The ex apparently was putting papers under dads nose to sign and get residency in his house that will be left To me and my sister but we will sell that to pay tax and be left nothing as she gets a huge untraceable amount

. Everyone is trying to get something and saying we can't trust our own dad, and dad has valued his ex over us. They all have their own agendas but dad HAS left more to her in a way that we weren't supposed to know ie through tax. I want out of this. 

Mil has been awful, my sister has done something else bad which we argued about and I am about to drown.


----------



## msarkozi

awe Nato, I wish I could help you somehow :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through all this on top of your dad. I hope this can be resolved soon and in a friendly manor for you.


----------



## heart tree

Nato, why is she calling you names and then forcing you to stay at your dad's house? This is all so confusing to me. 

I've sadly seen this scenario so many times when money and property are involved and families aren't tight knit. People lose sight of the person who is dying and start arguing over money. It can get so ugly. It looks like it already has. I don't know all the details so I'm not sure what exactly to tell you. If your father is of sound mind, then it is his right to write his will any way he wants. It sounds very unfortunate that he is getting persuaded to make changes that are causing upheaval. 

You have to ask yourself if you really, truly care what you end up getting from the will. An inheritance is a lovely thing to get, but when it comes down to it, do you need it? Could you get by in life without it? Is it worth all the fighting? Is it possible to stay neutral in this argument and put your focus on your dad? It sounds to me like you aren't interested in being in the middle of all of this. Is there a way to get yourself out of it? 

Why is your MIL being awful? I know she isn't your favorite person. Is John supporting you emotionally? How can you keep from drowning in this? You need a life line. Is there anything you can do to escape this for a little while, even if for a few hours at a time? 

I wish I had more to offer. This sounds impossible. Please check in with us often if you need to.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the bday wishes everyone. Delilah cried for most of her party. She hates men and my dad, my step-mother and her brother came. Another male friend of ours came too. Too many adults and too many men for her. Once she started opening gifts, she was better. Went to the pediatrician the following day and she's 20 lbs (52nd percentile) and 30 inches (80th percentile)! She caught up to her full term peers! We're going to get her tested next week for nut allergies. Her iron levels were perfect which I'm very happy about as I've kept her vegetarian. 

Happy birthday to Bryce too! How great that he took back up with nursing! Well done. I'm so glad you got that break Round. You needed it. I hope he starts sleeping through the night soon. Sounds like he's on his way. Good luck having 2 this summer!

Sugar, yay for a scan and for sickness! I really have a good feeling about this little one.

Lucy, what did you decide about the house? That is a very difficult decision. I love that Benjamin tried to feed your bump some potato. Did I see on FB that you fainted? I hope you are doing ok. I know you are prone to fainting. How scary!

Mel, you are so close! How exciting! I can't wait for another disco baby to be born.

Some pics from the party and the following day which was actually her birthday:

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/null_zps35d5ae68.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/null_zps6f48c0c8.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/null_zpsc0d59111.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/null_zps1ff82f64.jpg


----------



## LucyJ

Oh Nato I am so sorry what a awful situation to be in I wish I had some advice that would help but honestly don't know what to suggest for the best. The ex sounds crazy and if she's getting your dad to sign things now when he's so ill that isn't right is there anyway you can put steps into stop that I guess it whether he is of sound mind or not I know my dad had to get power of attorney when his parents were ill (neither were of sound mind though) to stop his brother & his now exwife getting them to change their will. They both had power of attorney along with their parents solicitor so nothing could happen with out all of then authorising it. Your dad's solicitor being the ex's as well does sound like a bit of a conflict of interest. What you need is support from your Uncle not him and your sister pulling you this way and that way.

The ex sounds very scary and I am so sorry she's treating you this way and made you stay. Wills and tax are so complicated and inheritance tax is horrific I remember my dad having to deal with it. The ex doesn't sound very reasonable but could you sit down with your uncle and sister and say you just want to be there for your dad you don't need all this extra crap you'll support (if that's what you want to do) but you don't want to be a part of it.

Is there anyone you can turn to for support? either within the family or outside you know we are all here for you. I wish I could do more to help. Amanda's right will's/inheritance can bring out the worse in people which is so sad as its a time when you should all come together. Can you get home this weekend I think you need some time away although I understand you don't want to be away from your dad or could John & Eloise come to you?

Massive :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Amanda Benjamin used to be really suspicious of people with beards he's much better now thank goodness as his granddad has one (Steve's dad) but he still cries when he sees my middle brother have no idea why he does have a goatee and longer hair but there doesn't seem to be any reason for it.

That's great Delilah is doing so well and caught up with her full term peers I still worry about Benjamin's weight he is still little but has grown and looks the same size as one of his friends who's the same age so not worried about his height but he is happy healthy little boy so I shouldn't worry he is also so active I think just burns it all off.

Love the pictures she's beautiful how were you on her birthday I was a wreck at Benjamin's so emotional :haha:

Yes you did see I'd fainted it took me by surprise so I hit the floor quite hard but I'm ok my back suffered more than anything that and Steve's stress levels poor guy I do put it him through it sometimes. I've been a little wobbly but doing ok think it was my blood pressure and I hadn't drunk as much water as I should of so that didn't help. Well we decided to go and have a chat with the estate agent and have accepted the offer think it was the right decision we have a good offer and a couple who can wait for us which is important we decided it would of be awful to decline the offer then find a house we wanted and not be able to proceed or have to accept a lower offer on our house just to get a sale through. I do like its going to a couple and first time buyers it is a lovely little house. So now we have to find somewhere we wont move unless we find the right place. There's not a lot on the market in our price range (some lovely houses just out of budget which is always the way) which is frustrating but we are seeing a house on sat afternoon so who knows that might be the one I'm not holding out much hope as it seems to have an odd layout but we will see. 

Mel hope you cool down soon I should send you some of our weather its gone very windy and wet here since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## msarkozi

lovely pictures of the birthday beauty :) 

that's great Luce. I hope you guys are able to find a house you like. It always seems to be the ones out of price range that you like best. Hope the one on Saturday is a keeper :)


----------



## Sugarlove2

Love the pics Hearty, especially the first 

Lucy that's exciting about your house!

Nato so sorry you are having to deal with this shit. Your Dad's ex sounds like an absolute nutter! It's disgraceful that they are behaving like this, when your Dad has so little time left. I don't have much advise really, but I hope you can all pull together and the ex comes to her senses x


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Nato, I am so sorry!! I feel so awful for you. I can only imagine what you're going through. I was telling Alex about it and he feels awful, too. Like Hearty, I'm a bit confused by what is going on. How can the ex keep you up there? It must be awful being away from John and Eloise. I'm sure having them there would be a huge support. I know you didn't want to put Eloise through anything, but maybe her and John can come and stay in a hotel for a few days or something just to be there for you. It might help clear your head to step away from the situation even for a few hours. 

No matter what, no ex or no will or whatever....this time would still be horrible. I think it sounds like some of your family are fixating on this, perhaps to avoid facing your dad's actual death. It makes sense to me. People like to find a reason to feel indignation, or anger, to help offset the grief settling in. No one is really acting in their right minds, though it sounds like the ex is a huge pain and not a nice person. 

I think you maybe need to remove yourself from the squabbles if you can. Focus on your dad and your daughter and your husband if you can. 

We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Hearty, awwww love the pics! What a beauty! Alistair was like that around 12 months....didn't like beards or hats. :dohh: What can you do? Bless her. She is such a beauty. I'm sure she was spoiled with love. Happy Birthday, Delilah! So, why are you testing her for nut allergies? Family history? 

Lucy, yay!!! I'm so excited you accepted the offer. I hope you like the house on Saturday. I hope you find someplace you love soon. Enjoy the house hunting. You've made me want to watch Location Location Location. I miss that show and Kirstie and Phil......


----------



## LucyJ

I've become obsessed with watching location location location and I've been watching Phil Specter secret agent it's brilliant he helps people sell their houses when they have been on the market for ages the tells them things they can do gives them a week to do it then arranges an open house for people to look at the property. 

Thanks Mel Im sure the right house is out there. How are you feeling? Not long to go now so excited for you.


----------



## NatoPMT

Love the pics of Delilah! The last one is my favourite, she looks so much like you

The situation is very confusing, and has moved on today into new confusing territory but I have decided to take myself out of it. My sister wants me to go back up north to discuss things with dad (there is now other (new) family questioning his ownership of the same flat) but I have refused. The ex is intimidating me into staying, she literally stood in my way on Wednesday, she's panicking as dad has had 2 falls and cant express she needs help, so communicates it as we arent doing our bit so need to pull our socks up. I have been there every week for 8 weeks now. My sister has been there even longer than I have.

On Tuesday, she had humiliated dad over the commode (she shouted at me that i should change it when dad didnt want me to, its embarrassing for him) - I was really upset about that and was worrying she wasnt washing him, hurting him when turning him etc. It started with her being really rude as usual on wednesday, barking at us in front of dad, we had enough because this had gone on for weeks and the commode incident was the final straw because I felt she had humiliated dad. 

We asked to speak to her outside because when she was barking at us, dad was asking her to stop - we had spent weeks pacifying her and it reached critical point. she pushed past us into the hall, so i shut the door to the living room so dad couldnt hear - she then pushed me for shutting the door saying she wanted to dad to hear. 

She then blocked my way when i tried to leave. In the argument she called me a nasty bitch because i said that she had gone too far and was now embarrassing dad. After she apologised later, she said that i couldnt leave the house until Marie Curie started, so every night one of us had to be there as well as her. I arranged for my uncle to stay the nights over the weekend. 

sorry for not replying to everyones news, i dont have time at the mo

Allie, john has to go to work
Luce - there is NO ONE who we can trust now. We cant even trust dad's solicitor, he has pretty much said he is working in Gill's favour. Even over dad's wishes (her leaving his property for eg, which he told dad he would refuse to evict her if he asked him to, which he hadnt anyway) 
Hearty - dont have time to even think about MILs shit, john is being very supportive


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Bloody hell that's awful NATO, so sorry you're having to go through this, what a vile women, I just hope it's all sorted, feel so sorry for you, as if seeing your dad go through this isn't bad enough! :-(


----------



## vickyd

Nato sorry I cant reply properly as still o
on phone.. Agree completely with ur decision to keep awayfrom
Drama. Thinking of u


----------



## hoping:)

Nato:hugs: I can't believe this is happening:nope: Since she is his ex how does she have so much control? Why is she even there? I don't know what to say... it's hard enough knowing these are your dad's last days without all of the added stress. She sounds like a vile woman.

Amanda- loved th birthday pics on face book and on the thread! She gets cuter every day.

Hi everyone!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, is Marie Curie hospice care? I was going to suggest that he should be getting hospice at this point to ease the burden of care that you, your sister and the hideous ex have to provide. You shouldn't have to help him on the commode. It is too personal. She sounds overwhelmed by the situation as anyone would be. She's gone about it all wrong though. Instead of kindly asking for help, she's pushed people (including your dad) to their limits. That doesn't do anyone any good. 

I think you did the right thing in refusing to participate in this anymore. The image that keeps appearing in my brain is of a pool of piranha in a frenzy over some fresh food. You don't need to participate in the frenzy. 

I'm just so sorry this is what you are having to think about right now. As awful as dying is, the process should at least be dignified with peace.


----------



## heart tree

Allie, Delilah had a bad reaction last week to peanut butter on her 3rd exposure. The doc agreed with me that she should be tested. No family history. Boo hoo. 

Lucy, congrats on making the decision about the house! Scary but exciting too! Oh poor you and the fainting. I'm sure Steve is beside himself with worry. What's Location Location Location? Is it like House Hunters? Allie should be able to answer this. If so, I love shows like that!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi ladies just a quick update. Been for my scan and everything looks perfect. Baby measuring just 1 day behind now at 8 weeks + 6. Was having a good wriggle and kick and heartbeat nice and fast. So relieved.
Hope everyone is well


----------



## heart tree

That is LOVELY news Sugar! I'm thrilled for you. I can't believe you are almost 9 weeks! I feel like you just found out your were pregnant. You probably don't feel like it's been going as fast I bet. Happy, healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Thanks Hearty. It's totally dragging by, but it did last time until the 12 week mark. Charlotte whinged through the whole scan and Mal had to take her out. Obviously making her feelings about the new baby clear


----------



## heart tree

She'll come around. She has to! 

Will you be brave enough for a ticker? I think one is in order.


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome news, Sugar! So happy for you


----------



## Sugarlove2

<a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Ovulation Calculator"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt146f6f.aspx" alt=" BabyFruit Ticker" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Sugarlove2

Ok, struggling to do my ticker. Will have to get Mal to do it later. IT is really not my thing!


----------



## msarkozi

awesome news Sugar!


----------



## VGibs

Oh woe is me....last weekend I came down with a horrible summer cold. Tonight it has developed into a horrible racking cough. I have slept 4 hours in 2 days...utterly exhausted. I wish someone would hit me over the head with a skillet


----------



## VGibs

Happy Canada day!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuNQwwlK3xg


----------



## Allie84

Sugar, that is fantastic news. Hope you got the ticker sorted!!

Happy Canada Day, Canadians!

I hope you feel better, Gibs!!!!

------------------------

Well, it's July now, and this thread is (over) 3 years old!!! Happy 3rd anniversary my lovely Disco friends! Thanks for all the support and advice and friendship and fun over the past 3 years. I'm so lucky to have met Amber in Colorado, Amanda in California, and Lucy and Lucy in London! It's been the coolest experience and the closest internet 'thread' I've ever or probably will ever be a part of. Oh, and I'm hopefully meeting Amy in Minnesota this summer, too. Hopefully one day we can have a huge Disco meetup!! Love and kisses from me and Alistair. xoxox


----------



## heart tree

Gibs, feeling any better? Happy Canada Day!

Allie, how amazing! 3 years! Love it! Yes a big Disco meet up would be amazing.

Mel, last day of being a pregger unless your little guy decided to come today. Eeeeek! Enjoy it.


----------



## VGibs

Not so much...still coughing my guts out and *embarrassed face* I have to wear those old lady leak guard things because every time I cough, I pee. It's humiliating. But now I have a very sick little girl on my hands as well. Last week Aurora had a stomach thing and I passed it off as my mother had fed her too much junk food, but last night MeMe woke up just burning of fever and vomiting everywhere. And when she gets sick like that the only man for her is Daddy. She spent the whole night curled up with Daddy on the couch watching Thomas and the Lorax. Ian knew that I had maybe 8 hours of sleep in 3 days so he sent me back to bed after I cleaned up the mess and didn't wake me up until 7 am. So now I have one sick kiddo and one big sister who is exhausted from her camping trip. Gonna be a lazy day I think.


----------



## LucyJ

Sugar that's fantastic news so happy for you.

Allie that's amazing 3 years I would like to thank you all for your wonderful support over the years Id he lost without you girls. I loved meeting Allie and Lucy hope to meet you all one day a massive disco meet up would be brilliant.

Mel thinking of you today can't wait to hear of the safe arrival of your little boy.

V hope you feel better soon.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Gibs that sounds awful! Glad Daddy is there to help out though. 

Mel, thinking of you today. Good luck!

Hi Dazed. See you lurking. How goes it babe?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

That is so great Sugar congrats hun :hugs:

As for me today is O day the latest I have oed in a few months , Used pre-seed this cycle and not the soft cups forgot to buy some :wacko: Hopefully we catch the egg


----------



## Sugarlove2

Allie what a lovely post. Wow, 3 years is a long time for a thread to run. Long may it last!

Gibs hope your girls are feeling better 

Mel very excited for you. Hope everything goes fab!

Good luck Ruskie x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats mel. Another gorgeous boy to add to the disco babies.xx


----------



## VGibs

Oh he's so cute! Did everyone see him on FB?


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Mel!!!! :happydance: 

What a gorgeous boy!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Mel - Congratulations on the arrival of your new little guy. He is gorgeous :hugs: :yipee:

Sorry I need to read back to catch up properly with everyone else....

AFM - I'm now almost 2 weeks into a hospitalised bed rest for pre-eclampsia and I am going stir crazy. However my girls seem to be thriving because of it and all my blood tests are showing that my liver and the babies placentas are functioning much better because of it.....so I just have to plod on. The plan is for me to have the babies when I get to 34 weeks......so 10 days to go......

I have a growth scan later today, and I really hope my smallest girlie has done some good growing.

Xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Good luck at the scan Sparkly :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Holy nightmare....so I have been dealing with this cough from hell. Everyone and their mother has told me I have anything from lung collapses to pneumonia to bronchitis...etc etc...well MeMe was up most of the night again with a high fever and vomiting. So Ian took her again last night to try and let me rest...no luck I slept for maybe 2 hours. So I come down this morning and she is burning up and so lethargic from not sleeping I picked her up to try and give Ian a break and she said her neck had owies. Ian flipped out because he has not slept in 2 days and is so mad at me because the house is messy and I didn't make supper last night. And apparently her ebing sick is somehow my fault. So I said "Ya know what? Screw it I'm going into emergency to get us both looked at." So we get in...MeMe has a ear and throat infection and they gave me antibiotics and a gravol prescription for her. I texted Ian saying he would need to leave me a little money for the meds because I am still waiting for my unemployment to kick in and have literally $4 to my name. He texted this back, word for word. "What happened to the $40 I gave you last month? I'm not fucking made of money." As I read this the doctor comes in to see me, he says I don't have pneumonia or bronchitis but I do have a lot of inflammation and congestion in my lungs, BUT they can't give me anything for it because I'm pregnant so I will have to just "tough it out". I put my head down and just started SOBBING. I mean like Oprah ugly face cry, full on sobbing like I saw someone run my dog over, chest heaving, unable to breath, BAWLING. The poor man looked at the nurse and the look of fear in his eyes...well I wish I had a picture. The nurse came in and started rubbing my back and goes "Oh honey. I know how hard it can be." I just wrapped my arms around her neck and held on for dear life. My mom would have called me a whiner and told me to suck it up, and then I would've got a lecture about how much harder her life was then mine. She got me a cold cloth to put on my face and just kept handing me kleenex until I regained some sense of normal. Then I scooped up MeMe and her bowl, and her blanket, and her diaper bag and headed for the car. Just outside the door she barfed all the way down my back and into my purse. I just kept on crying. I get home, where Ian is tapping his foot on the front porch, and the second I get out of the car he lit into me about how he doesn't have the money and why haven't I got any EI yet and how annoyed he is that I haven't seen any child support in 17 months. I walked past him, put the baby down in the house, walked back out and slapped his face. I have never been physical with anyone I have ever been with. I will never be again. I don't even know what came over me. He just stood back and stared at me. Then slowly went to his truck and went to work. He didn't say a word. I didn't say a word. But I wish like hell I could've given him a spanking because it's what he deserved.


----------



## Dazed

V - That is such bullshit! I understand Ian is probably just as stressed as you are, but really!? How long does he really expect $40 to last? Not to mention you were asking for the money to help his daughter. That is just selfish. I'm sorry the government is being a pain about your EI and that you have had difficulties collecting your child support. Its not any easier here in the US from what I have witnessed.

Mel - CONGRATS! I haven't seen the pics but I am sure he is a cuties.

Sugar - Great news on the scan.

Nato - I'm sorry about your dad and his unbearable ex. The situation is sad in itself, but she really is making it a nightmare.

3yrs is a long time for a thread to keep running. 

AFM - Still stalking just about daily. Nothing really new with me and anything new is just a complaint. Cheering you all on.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Big Congrats to Mel and her gorgeous boy!
Sparkly hope the growth scan goes well
Dazed, always nice to see you on here
Gibs, sorry to hear you're having a rough time. Sounds like your hubby deserved a slap in the face!


----------



## vickyd

Congrats Mel!! He is a real stunner!

Sugar great news hunny!! Now time to relax and enjoy this pregnancy as much as you can lol!

Sparkly hope the bubbas hang in there a little while longer, bed rest works so enjoy it as much as you can!

Nato im thinking of you everyday....I hope you can distance yourself from the drama and be there for your fathers last moments. My mother went through similar issues when her father dies 10 years ago, in the end she asked to be left out of the will and just took care of hime in his last weeks. She lost out on alot of money and sometimes she feels guilty that she cant help us out now, but she just couldn't deal with her siblings fighting over money when their father was dying. 

Gibs what can i say? I believe that in a marriage everything must be dealt with in a respectful manner, i have zero tolerance for any kind of emotional or physical abuse. He was totally disrespectful and you should not have hit him. Sit down and talk and dont stop until you find a way of dealing with the pressures that life brings.

Dazed miss u girl! Hope you are well babes...

AFM, well we are having a difficult time with Hero the last month. She has taken to hitting other kids for no reason at the park and the beach. Its always boys by the way, she sees one and runs up to him and pushes or hits him. I have tried every single thing and nothing makes her stop. Today this younger boy walked past her and she scratched his cheek. His mother went ape shit! She started going on about what a bad kid \hero is while examining her son all over like he was super injured. I pulled Hero away and started the whole routine but this mother just went on and on. I know Hero is acting up but really it wasnt that severe and she could have cut me some slack. Is anyone else going through this????


----------



## heart tree

Shit, I thought I responded earlier. Mommy brain! I must have thought my responses without actually writing them.

Gibs, that is horrific. You needed a good cry. Ian shouldn't have behaved that way but I know you already know that. Have either of you spoken? You need to be taken care of. I'm glad the nurse gave you a little "mommying." You weren't whining. This is an extremely overwhelming situation. :hugs:

Dazed, no such thing as complaining on this thread. Feel free to share if you want to.

Gaynor, I'm so thrilled they are letting you go to 34 weeks. Those girls are cooking beautifully!

Rusk, good luck this month. Will be stalking your charts.

Vicky, I don't have any experience with this as of yet. Has anything changed at home or elsewhere in her life that could be causing this behavior? Is she looking for attention from you that she might not be getting? I really have no idea what to say. I'm guessing it is a phase, but obviously not a good one. On the other hand, at least she'll keep boys away from her!


----------



## vickyd

Hearty nothing really has changed but I too think she might be needing more time with me...I have read that toddlers of working mothers act up since the parents dont spend enough time with them. On the other hand my best friend who doesnt work also went through this and she swears by daycare. As soon as she enrolled him, he was a different kid within a week. I honestly cannot cut back on work at all, we live on what i make and i need to put in the extra hours so i can secure my bonuses...I dont know when or if Alex's work situation will improve with this god damn crisis thats already been going on for 5 years. 50% of people under 40 are unemployed and now they will be closing down government institutions and there are expected another 30,000 job cuts just from the public service. So i dont realisticly see the real estate market picking up anytime soon...
The funny thing is that Hero is a saint with older kids and girls in general. Its the younger boys she looses it with. I dont get it, its not like she has a a new baby boy brother or something! We do spend every weekend at my MIL's beach house where my SIL also is with her son who is 15 months old. They get on super and she hasnt hit him once. Its just so random that I dont know how to deal with it.


----------



## VGibs

Yes we did speak. He doesn't understand how tired and drained I am, and how awful I've been feeling. He seems to have a hard time feeling sympathy for anyone but himself. He sees it like I stay home and play all day and he is the one who does all the work. So he doesn't understand what I have to be tired of. I have been keeping my distance because I know if he says one wrong thing I'm going to snap and scream and say something I regret. He was trying to give me a hand tonight by doing laundry but he got mad because I had an empty detergent bottle on top of the washer and started complaining about it so I just tried to go to sleep and excuse myself from the whole situation.


----------



## vickyd

Gibs i would ask him point blank, why if he has such a hard time with you staying at home did he want another baby? What did he expect that you could magically be at work and at home taking care of the baby considering that you have no help or cannot afford a nanny?? He must realise that both working and raising kids are equally tough..I dont get his way of thinking at all....I could understand if he stopped wanting kids after Meme but now it just seems like he is fickle. You both agreed to a big family, you both need to make the sacrificies. You could offer to let him stay at home and you go out for work if that suits him better.


----------



## LucyJ

Congratulations Mel he is gorgeous hope you are both doing well and Kash is enjoying being a big brother.

Dazed lovely to see you.

Sparkly you are doing a great job with your girlies keep going lovely thinking of you and your girls.

V that's rough you poor thing I'm sorry Ian has not been understanding hope you guys can talk and things will be better. Hope you feel better soon.

Sugar how are you doing?

Vicky I haven't been through it with Benjamin it does sound like its a phase I think you are doing all the right things to deal with it. She hasn't been pushed over by a little boy at the park? The one thing that sprung to mind is my friends little boy starting trying to bite other children at nursery never did it at home or with any children outside of the nursery setting and it turned out it had stemmed from a little boy biting him I'm pretty sure they stopped it happening now. He sometimes will push Benjamin but not to push him normally he's trying to stroke him or touch him and is just a little rough still. I would of said maybe she not used to younger ones but it sounds like that's not the case. Just keep doing what your doing be consistent and I'm sure she'll come through it. 

Nato thinking of you :hugs:

AFM: we've had a rough few nights with Benjamin waking and being distressed as Im not sleeping well anyway its been hard have felt wiped out last few days but luckily he slept through last night so apart from me having to get up to pee a lot I managed some sleep not a lot but more than I've been getting. I had a dreadful night fri from about 9pm to 3am I had the worst pains felt like my tummy was being ripped over no idea what exactly it was but I think baby is in a head down position so wonder whether it was my little monkey turning fingers crossed. I have my next scan on the 9th Aug I'll be 35 weeks then. cant believe I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow and my baby boy is going to be 2 in a few short weeks.


----------



## vickyd

Luce lets hope bean has moved head down! I think there are some exercises that are supposed to help the baby move head down, I remember reading and doing them like crazy with Hero who was breech all along.


----------



## LucyJ

Yeah I did lots with Benjamin too as like hero he was breech for most of my pregnancy. Im nervous of doing any this time round (as much as I want baby to move) as Benjamin had the cord round his neck when he was delivered the surgeon said he wouldn't of been anything other than a breech baby. I remember feeling like he was trying to turn but it always felt like he could only get so far then come back to what was comfortable for him.

I see my acupunctureist and midwife weirdly on the same day in 2 weeks so will speak to them see. 

My bump feels different so who knows.


----------



## msarkozi

Hero is going through a stage, and it will stop. You just have to keep after her and let her know that hitting hurts and redirect her attention to something else. It will stop though. 

Sparkly, so glad the twins are doing good! 

I haven't properly read everything, sorry! 

I got home from the hospital today and everyone is doing good. I am quite sore, and not enjoying having staples instead of stitches, but at least they come out on monday, thank god! Kash doesn't really care right now, so that is good. In his world, nothing has changed for him. He ran up to me though when we got home and was mommy mommy, lifted up my shirt and says where's Riley? lol! 

Riley gave us a huge scare Tuesday morning, but thankfully everything turned out ok. I had to be at the hospital for 6:00 am for prep and paper work, and so they took me to the day surgery room. They got me to change, and then they inserted the iv, and then the catheter....then they strapped on the machine to me to monitor baby. We were going through all the paper work and everything, and the alarm went a couple times on the machine because his hb was dropping. So she put a wedge under my one side to take some pressure off of baby and all was fine. It was almost time for surgery, and the machine was alarming. The nurses ran to grab the doctors, and they came in and they were checking my pulse and trying to find the babies heartbeat. It was barely there! I was started to get scared and get some tears as the doctor said we had to go right now. He called for help from another doctor as well to assist. 

So we are in the OR and I had the spinal tap and the dr was already starting as they were working to get everything else set up and Gord into the room. I was crying and Gord was being strong for me. Thankfully it was all quick and one of the other doctors told me they found him and I felt him being pulled and heard the longs. Biggest cries of relief!!! 

The cord was wrapped around the neck, so he thinks that is why we had an emergency all of a sudden. Thankfully it happened right when it did, and surgery day. If it wasn't surgery day, I don't think Riley would be here. When the doctor came and checked on me that night, he said to Riley I outta spank you for scaring me. He said he was so nervous and had no idea what to expect when he found Riley. I definitely had a miracle that day!


----------



## heart tree

OMG Mel!!! That is so scary! What a story. You can definitely hold this one over Riley's head when he's a teenager and not behaving. :haha: Massive congrats for a healthy delivery and baby. He is adorable. I loved the video with all of his newborn squeaks. Soooo cute! 

Hi to everyone else. It's a holiday for us so I'm getting ready to run out the door to a BBQ. Will respond to other posts later. xo


----------



## Round2

Oh Mel, what a story! So happy everything turned out okay. Congrats! Post some pics so we can all see him!

Vicky, yikes! What a phase to go through. Been through temper tantrums, but not physical aggression. I'm sure like everything though, it will pass. Just be persistent and consistent with your discipline.

Nato, thinking about you constantly!! All my love to you!!

Lucy, I bet that was the baby turning. Can't beleive how far you are!

Sparkly, can't wait to see those girls of yours.

AFM, been a busy couple of weeks. Both kids are home now. On first day of summer vacation we found out my hubby's grandmother died. It wasn't terribly shocking to us as she was was 92 and not doing well, but Maddy took it very hard. It was her first experience with death and it was a more difficult thing to deal with than I thought. She insisted on attending the funeral and wake, despite my reservations. However, she managed quite well, but it was a very emotional and draining thing to go through for all of us mostly because we've had to explain and prepare Maddy for every step. She's had some really good, but very difficult questions. Definately a parenting first for me.


----------



## LucyJ

Mel how scary for you so pleased to hear little man arrived safely and you are both doing well. He is gorgeous must be lovely to be home.

Amanda enjoy your bbq.

Round so sorry to hear about your hubbys grandmother that must of been so hard for Maddy to deal with. Dealing with death with children is such a hard topic I had to do it with my class of children when I was teaching not an easy topic at all they have so many questions they were only 4 and 5 year olds its scary how many had been through a death in the family one little boys dad had committed suicide and had a little girl who's mum had had a still born so tragic one of the reason we were having to deal with the subject of death as not something you'd normally be talking to 4/5 year olds about. Hope Maddys doing ok and you have a great summer hols together. Not easy for you or hubby either. Massive :hugs: to you all.

Afm: well I'm packing well attempting to we're going to my parents for the weekend Steve's finishing of their loft we've picked the worst weekend as its going to be very hot which I'm not looking forward too heat and pregnancy not a good combination on top of that my hay fever is really bad which sucks but never mind. I am 30 weeks today wow it's crazy especially when I think about the fact Benjamin came at 36 weeks!! My baby boy is 23 months today need to organise his birthday not sure exactly what we are doing but will include a trip to the zoo just the 3 of us the sat before his birthday then probably a little party for his friends on the sun then his actual birthday is a Monday my mum & dad are coming down sadly they cant come for the weekend as they've got my brother and his family staying with them as my brother is doing a race in London on the Sunday. Steve is so busy with work he cant take the day of which is a bit sad but hopefully he will finish early.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks! I will definitely upload some pictures in the next couple of days. I just wanted to get online quickly and file my maternity with the government while I had the chance....takes so long to get paid from them, and I don't really want to delay it any longer then I have to lol! 

Almost there Luce! 

Sorry to hear about that Round :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

What do you ladies think ? The bottom one is from this morning with FMU and the one above is from before bed last night . I am picking up a pack of frer today :thumbup:
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0887_zpsa5b81c2a.jpg


----------



## Sugarlove2

Ruskie I think I see a shadow of a line on the last one, but hard to tell on my phone. Fingers crossed for you!

Mel how are you and Riley doing? Your birth story sounds terrifying!

Vicky, sorry to hear Hero is playing up a bit. Is she any better? No experience of this I'm afraid, apart from Charlotte occasionally smacking me in the face.

Rounders sorry to hear about Maddy's gran :-(


Lucy, I can't believe you're over 30 weeks preggers already and also planning Benjamin's 2nd bday.

Nato thinking of you poppet x 

Hi to Hearty, V, Allie and anyone else I've missed

Afm I'm being my usual basket cased self. Been getting really strong pains on and off for the last 6 days. Midwife says they are normal, but I'm still freaking out. Have also stopped necking back the ginger ale, which I've been going berserk about the last 6 weeks and now don't want it. Seeing this as a bad omen. Wish I could just relax and actually enjoy pregnancy. My 12 week scan on the 22nd can't come soon enough


----------



## vickyd

Ruskie I cant really see it hun...Im a bad line spotter though as i never tested as much as the other girls..I always went straight to bloods lol!

Sugar what can i say? I wouldnt be enjoying the pregnancy either, im the worlds biggest worrier so i have no words of wisdom...My assistant is 15 weeks pregnant and im more worried about her pregnancy than she is. The day of her nuchal fold testing i called her 3 times (while she was still being scanned) i was that worried!

Hero i dare to say is a bit better behaved. She still will try and push about 50% of the younger boys but if they engage her she will stop and play with them. I think she is fustrated that the older kids play with her for about 5 minutes then run off and do their thing, while the kids younger or her age (the majority at least) still are in the play alone phase. Yesterday after work i picked her up and took her to the beach, where this 4 year old boy really took a liking to her and they played really well together for 2 hours!! So does my fustration theory make sense? If she was aggressive wouldn't she be with all the kids?Also my mom told me that today at the national park there was a summer camp outing woth 30 odd kids 4-6 and she ran over and sat with them and was actively participating in all the games.

On another sad note i did my taxes and have to pay double then what i did last year even though our income has shrunk by 10%...


----------



## msarkozi

ugh seriously Vick?! That sucks big time! The government is auditing me right now from mine, questionning my northern residency. This is about the 5th time in the last 9 years they have done this to me, and I have lived in the same damn place since 1986!! It's getting annoying. 

Sugar, I hope your scan comes quickly!! It's so hard to try and ignore everything we feel, but I am sure everything is ok with that little bean. 

Ruskie, did you test with the frer? 

Riley and I are doing good. We are slowly getting into a routine. He rarely ever cries (only the odd time during feeding if he doesn't latch on right away). He sleeps wonderfully and will go 5 hours at times between feeds (especially during the night, which is nice). 

We were doing newborn pictures on Saturday but he didn't want to cooperate much, so we went back this morning again to finish and they went much better. I have 3 pictures from the Saturday one that I will upload. (or maybe not...it doesn't want to seem to upload them)


----------



## msarkozi

some pictures
 



Attached Files:







riley4.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1









riley5.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1









riley6.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 1









riley7.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1









brothers2.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## heart tree

Sorry I haven't been around girls. Delilah had a bad stomach bug for several days and was puking at night. We weren't getting much sleep and I was trying to pack for our 6 week vacation. Luckily she was a gem on the plane and is feeling better, though she still doesn't have much of an appetite. I'm at a loss about what to feed her!

Ruskie, on my phone I think I see something on the last one. Keep us posted and good luck. 

Vicky, I think that theory sounds right. Kids can definitely have behavioral issues when they are faced with a developmental shift. If she's ready to start playing with kids who aren't ready themselves, it would make sense that she's frustrated. What crap about your taxes! Can you afford it?

Sugar I don't envy you. PAL is so hard! I'm sure all is fine but I'd be a nervous wreck. I thought I was going to lose my shit waiting for the results of my NT scan and blood work. I honestly don't know how Delilah isn't deformed in some way from the anxiety that was pumping through my veins. Roll on July 22!

Mel, more pics please. He sounds like a dream newborn. How is Kash adjusting?

Lucy, wow to how far along you are! I need to peek in your journal soon to catch up.

Hi to my other lovlies. 

Nato, if you are reading I'm sending love. I think your dad might have passed based on your FB posting. I hope you are managing to get through the days. :hugs:

At my in laws house right now. MIL is having a big party tomorrow night for her 50th wedding anniversary. She scheduled it for 6pm and is expecting Delilah to be there for a few hours! We keep telling her that Delilah will be a wreck if we try to keep her awake that long. She isn't listening. Luckily there is a 2 hour time difference from California and I'm trying to keep her on CA time so that she can go to bed a little later. So far so good. But if she wakes up early tomorrow morning, she's going to need to go to bed early too. I've already told Tim I'm leaving the party early if I have to. MIL had the chance to make this party earlier and didn't. It's also formal, with assigned seating and a sit down dinner! How does she expect me to do this with a tired 1 year old? Dumb. We also have an early flight the next morning, so keeping the baby up is not an option. It should be interesting to say the least!


----------



## heart tree

Mel we posted at the same time! He's delicious! I love the one of the two brothers. So cute!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

msarkozi said:


> some pictures

He is beautiful hun ! 
Going to test with the frer in the morning if another line pops up on the ic :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Mel what a sweetheart!! How lucky are you that he already sleeping so great!

Hearty haha!! Formal dinner with a toddler is SUCH a good idea, thumbs up for your MIL hahah!!!!
We also as a family went through a terrible tummy bug, Hero was only off for about 24 hours but i was sick as a dog for 3 days. The upside is that i lost 2.5 Kg! If it had lasted a few more days it would have been ace..haha!!

Im pretty angry about the tax shite, I can afford it but i was planning to use the money to buy Hero a new bed that she will be able to use until she moves out haha!! I guess ill just put down the rails to her cot and hope she doesnt fall out every night. Im trying not to stress so much about stuff like money and savings anymore, Alex's best friend's cousin was diagnosed with multiple brain tumors (38 years old) and given a few months to live. Its so pointless to worry about money and material things when life can be cut so short. This is the new embrace life attitude im working on.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls 

Im on my way to the fetal assessment unit have had odd pains through the night they eased off (thought it was braxton hicks) then started getting sharp pains & tummy has gone rock hard when I stand or walk get these tightenings. Sppke to Midwife she said to call labour ward they wanted mevto come & get check out I've had back pain so it may be a urinary infection. Baby's been a little quieter than normal Im scared please think of us.

Will reply probably to everyone later.


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Luce...Thinking of you hun, try not to worry too much xoxox..


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Lucy. I had the same thing happen at 32 weeks and it was fine. I hope the same goes for you. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thanks Vicky and Amanda, well I've been admitted onto the labour ward. They monitored me on cath machine baby was looking good but I was having tightenings so the dr came to see me she did a speculum exam to check my cervix which is closed and took a swab from around cervix to test for a hormone to see if there's a risk of preterm labour it's come back positive so they've admitted me. Keeping an eye on us both have been back on ctg machine and that all seems good. Im having a course of steroid injections just in case so will be in untill sat. 

Im so scared I'll be 31 weeks tomorrow this is to early. Steve and Benjamin have just left to get my done things and try & get Benjamin to have a nap.

Please keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Good luck Lucy :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Luce I know its scary when faced with pre-term labour, but the important thing is that they are taking every measure to keep baby safe. The steroids will do wonders in the odd case you do have to give birth early. Try and relax, you are in good hands at hospital. xoxox


----------



## heart tree

Oh Lucy! :hugs:

I know how scared you must be. The test that came back positive means that you may give birth early, but it isn't conclusive. If it had come back negative, it would only tell you that the baby wouldn't come in the next 2 weeks. But it can't tell you much more than that. Try not to put too much weight into the test. I agree with Vicky. You are in the best place and the steroids make all the difference. I wish there was something I could tell you that would make it all less scary. I hope that baby stays put for at least 6 more weeks if not longer.


----------



## msarkozi

oh Luce :hugs: I am hoping that little one stays put for another 6 weeks at least. Try to rest as much as you can, and take things easy. 

Kash is adjusting pretty well. He went back to daycare on Tuesday and has been much happier since then. I think he needed that routine back and to be with his friends again, especially since I can't do much with him right now (breaks my heart!). 

The one thing I am having the hardest time with is not being able to spend as much time with my 2 year old right now. I feel so guilty, and so I keep telling him how much I love him and I hope he knows that. I am hoping to be healed well enough that we can go for a walk this weekend and play at the park! He asked me to sleep in bed with him last night too, and I just want to do that so badly! 

Good luck with the party Hearty!

good luck Ruskie with the frer

Vick - that is so sad. You are right about trying not to worry about things and just live life. I think we forget that so often and we need to remember it


----------



## Sugarlove2

Lucy, thinking of you sweetie and willing your LO to stay put for a while longer. You are in excellent hands and I'm sure everything will turn out fine :hugs:

Hearty, hope you have a lovely holiday. Loving the formal dinner with a 1 year old :haha:

Mel Riley is just gorgeous. Your boys look so cute together!

Vicky, sorry to hear about Alex's best friend's cousin.

Re Hero, I totally think you're right about her being frustrated. I think a lot of bad toddler behaviour stems from frustration. Take Charlotte for example, a few months ago she just started walking and was being told 'no' all the time at walking out of front doors and running off and she couldn't say much in the way of words. Cue lots of tantrums and total frustration and she started smacking me in the face. Fast forward a few months, and her speech has come on loads and she can communicate what she wants and I can explain why she can't do something. She's a much happier little baba. I'm sure she will go through another rotten phase at some point, but hopefully it's also just a little phase Hero is going through. She sounds like a very intelligent young lady, who relates well to the older kids.


----------



## VGibs

Hi guys! I wanted to share the link of the article that was written about me! https://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/story.html?id=8653240


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Uggg my body is playing tricks with me this month , Thought for sure the evil :witch: was on her way but now my temps rose back up again still a :bfn: tho


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Faint line this morning , Not going to tease with any pictures cause its really faint . I will try a frer tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## LucyJ

Keeping everything crossed for you riskier :baby dust:

Im resting at home feeling stronger today but taking it easy it's horribly hot. No more tightenings and baby has been very active which is reassuring. 

Im pleased to be home and so thankfully this little one is staying inside for a little longer I'm also very proud of my little boy who has coped so well. Steve's been saying to the bump today not yet baby and Benjamin can running up to me waved his hand in front of my bump and said "not yet buba" so cute.


----------



## Round2

Lucy, so glad you're doing better now. What a scare! Tell that little one to stay put for at least a few more weeks.

Nato, I keep thinking about you. All my love to you.

Sparkly, good luck with those little girlies today. I can't wait to see some pics. Can't believe your big day is finally here, you've waited so long. So happy for you.

Ruskie, good luck. Hope things get sorted out for you.

VGibs, glad you got someone to listen, hopefully it helps.

Less than 4 weeks till I go back to work. Is it bad that I'm kinda looking forward to it? I'll miss my babies, but I think I"m ready. It's weird, I never expected to feel this way, I'm grateful though.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Fingers crossed for you Ruskie!

Lucy, so pleased you're back home and the baba is staying put. Benjamin sounds so cute!

Round it's good that you are feeling ready to go
back to work. How many days will you do?

Afm I had a scare and went to a&e this morn. Had a slight bit of brown spotting last night, then spent the whole night in agony with pains. Got told to go straight to hospital, so eventually got referred to gynae dept where they took blood, poked and prodded me and eventually scanned me. Thankfully baby looks fine and measuring 2 days ahead. Have been given cocodomol to take for pain and need to go back if anything gets worse.

Then got a call from nursery to say looks like Charlotte has hand, foot and mouth disease, which when googled can cause small risk to pregnant women. Off to the doc soon to confirm that's what it is. I'm slowly going mad with worry!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well no line this morning AF is still late , But I think I went pee during the middle of the night so not a 8 hour hold more like a 4 hour hold lol


----------



## vickyd

Sugar glad to hear all is ok with bubba! Crap about the HFM virus....What will you do if its confirmed??? Just what you need, more stuff to worry about!

Sparkly cant wait for an update girl!!!

Luce Ben is too adorable! Put your feet up and take it as easy as possible!

AFM, this weekend at the beach house we had 2 unwanted house guests: 2 MICE!!! One of them jumped at me when i walked into the bedroom Saturday night eeeeeeeeeeek!! I hate MICE!! My inlaws aren't taking it seriously at all! They set out a couple traps but they arent calling in a pro...I definately cannot go back there and have something like that happen, im at a dangerous age for stroke after alll. Hero loves the beach to much though...She thought mommy was pretty funny screaming and jumping up and down on the bed. She was laughing her head off! The rest of the day she was looking for and i quote" The cute Mouse"!!


----------



## Dazed

vickyd said:


> Sugar glad to hear all is ok with bubba! Crap about the HFM virus....What will you do if its confirmed??? Just what you need, more stuff to worry about!
> 
> Sparkly cant wait for an update girl!!!
> 
> Luce Ben is too adorable! Put your feet up and take it as easy as possible!
> 
> AFM, this weekend at the beach house we had 2 unwanted house guests: 2 MICE!!! One of them jumped at me when i walked into the bedroom Saturday night eeeeeeeeeeek!! I hate MICE!! My inlaws aren't taking it seriously at all! They set out a couple traps but they arent calling in a pro...I definately cannot go back there and have something like that happen, im at a dangerous age for stroke after alll. Hero loves the beach to much though...She thought mommy was pretty funny screaming and jumping up and down on the bed. She was laughing her head off! The rest of the day she was looking for and i quote" The cute Mouse"!!

Spark's had someone update her journal!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Back from the docs and its not HFM thank god. She thinks its just heat rash. Just as well, because apparently I could have been at risk and would have had to have blood tests etc.

Vicky that's funny about the mice! Well probably not funny for you though. I'm terrified of them and moved into my mums when we has them, until I was absolutely sure they were gone. One jumped out at me from behind the bath panel at midnight one night and I swear it nearly put me in an early grave. You need to find out how they are getting in as the problem will continue if you don't. They can get through a gap the size of a pencil the little sods!

Sparkly best of luck for today!


----------



## heart tree

I'm on holiday right now. Am on Cape Cod. Weather is super hot. Beach is beautiful. Delilah has decided to wake up every hour of the night. No sleep for me or Tim. At least there is plenty of wine to drink! 

Will catch up later. Just wanted to say congrats to Gaynor! Welcome to the world girls. xo


----------



## Sugarlove2

Big congrats on the birth of your girls Sparkly!


----------



## msarkozi

Congratulations Sparkly on your girls! They are so precious looking!

Sugar, sorry to hear about the scare. And I am glad it is just a heat rash. 

Ruskie, fingers crossed it turns to a BFP for you

Vick, that is funny about the mouse (but not for you). I can picture you jumping up on the bed lol. Mice don't seem to bother me, and I think they are cute too lol! I used to pick them up all the time when I was younger......but if I had one jump at me, I would probably be screaming my head off lol! 

Hearty, hope you get some sleep. Maybe the heat is waking her up?

Gibs, I read your article on fb. How's it going now with the dead beat part?

AFM, Riley just finished puking on me, majorly! Ugh! This is only the second time he has done it, but it has been during a feed both times. And then he wanted to eat after that, so I fed him a bit more and he had a little puke when I tried to burp him. He wanted to eat again, so I gave him some more, and he puked more again. Thankfully he kept everything down after having a bit more to eat after that. I don't know what causes it, but I don't like it. My mom said that maybe my milk is too rich, but how the heck do you even find that out?!

Other then that, he is such a perfect baby. I am getting sleep at night as he will generally sleep 4-5 hours the first time he goes to bed, and then another 3 after that. So nice to have that this time around (I was made to force feed Kash every 2 hours due to jaundice). Riley eats and sleeps and that seems to be about it. I got him sleeping in his crib as well, so that makes me happy. And I was able to crawl into my own bed a couple nights ago, instead of sleeping on the couch (yah!!!). Oh, and I survived the weekend on my own with 2 kids while Gord was at work lol! I even managed to go to the grocery store yesterday with 2 kids....wasn't so bad :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Sparkly !


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats sparkly, your girls are just perfect.xx

Mel- going to the store with a nb and toddler is easy peasy, you wait until you have 2 toddlers :wacko:
A supermarket visit often leaves me close to cracking up!


----------



## vickyd

Congrats Sparkly!! They are so beautiful! If you need any help/support with NICU pm anytime hun!

Mel could Riley have a spot of reflux? Is your milk maybe coming out too fast? If so try giving him less time on the boob at each feed and keep him upright longer.


----------



## VGibs

Mel - do you think he was just eating to "suck"? Maybe he just wanted to suck and was full...


----------



## VGibs

As for the dead beat issue...


Spoiler
I have gotten a lot of positive encouragement from the article. I've also got a lot of people who have "claimed" the FRO ruined many a good man's lives. Which frankly...can't happen. For every enforcement action there is a 90 day period in which to halt any kind of action and once the FRO gets a hold of a case it is out of the support recipient hands. The issue I had yesterday was this, I got a message from the man who wrote the article who told me in no uncertain terms that I should NOT have put his *my ex's* name in the comment section of the article. The reason they didn't name him in the article is because after the initial phone call my ex refused to pick up the phone when the reporter called. Not even to defend himself. Therefore the reporter did not have authorization to use his name. Well I had a lot of people tell me that I should put his name on it because he shouldn't get away with his actions. Which I did. So yesterday my ex sent the reporter an email saying he was going to get a lawyer and sue the paper for "defamation". He claimed that two things in the article were false and he had grounds for a lawsuit. The first thing he claims is false is the reason my daughter couldn't play soccer this year. I told her that she couldn't play this year because it would be "too hard" with all of her other activities. I did not want to tell her the truth, which is that we couldn't afford the fees. The main reason being that her father has not paid me support. I told the reporter the truth. Now because my ex is not legally allowed to speak with me he took what I told my daughter as the "real" reason. The other thing he said wasn't true, was that we were actually pregnant with our third child not our second. Ian and I, that is. When the reporter asked me about that I said "Yes, we lost a baby. So technically this is our third child." So my ex is claiming that he has grounds to sue based on the fact that the reporter did not mention our miscarriage. Well just the mention of a lawyer scared the reporter half to death and he told me to not make any more comments on the article, AT ALL. If you actually read it, I have given a lot of different suggestions to people who seem to be in the same place I was. I thought I was helping some people, ya know. Added to the fact that my ex has not paid a dime of support in 17 months but all of a sudden can afford a lawyer...not likely. He is posturing. And on top of that he has to seek some kind of legal representation for the default hearing that the FRO has initiated, so I don't think he will be able to get a lawyer for family court and civil court. The whole thing is SO frustrating. Instead of paying the damn support that he knows he should he throws a tantrum because someone had the balls to finally call him out on being the horrible parent that he is. I am just so angry!


----------



## msarkozi

Vick, I was wondering too if maybe the milk is coming out too fast. If this keeps happening, I will take him to the doctor and discuss it. He seems to have one fussy feed a day for the last 4-5 days at different times of the day, and it sounds like he is guzzling and then almost like a choking noise (don't know if that really explains the right noise or not), and then starts crying. So I take him off and burb him, and then we keep doing this for awhile. I really hope this is just a freak thing that has happened and doesn't continue. It scares me when he starts puking like that.


----------



## Round2

Congrats Sparkly! Love the pics.

Seriously Mel, in a few months the grocery store will become an olypmic event. You'll appreciate how easy babies are the first few months.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well the :witch: showed today onto August for me , That would mean another April baby if we succeed hehe


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks for all the love....just popping in with a pic update of my beautiful girlies together :D
 



Attached Files:







Scarlett & Amelie.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sparkly said:


> Thanks for all the love....just popping in with a pic update of my beautiful girlies together :D

They are so gorgeous hun congrats !:hugs:


----------



## vickyd

Sparkly they are too beautiful!!! Do they have them sleeping together?? How are you dealing with NICU stress? Thinking of you babes!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhhh sparkly they are just so precious! I want snuggles


----------



## Round2

Ahhhhh! Love them Sparkly! Almost makes me want another.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Aww they are just gorgeous!


----------



## heart tree

I love them. :cloud9:


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly, they are just beautiful!! How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

LOVE the picture of your girlies:cloud9: Thanks for sharing!

I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi ladies I'm off for my 12 week scan soon. Feeling very anxious even though I was only scanned a week ago . Will update later. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Sugar! I have a great feeling. Keep us posted.


----------



## vickyd

Good luck Sugar!! Cant wait to hear some good news!


----------



## Sugarlove2

All went great at the scan and measured 2 days ahead. Baby kept leaping in the air, was very cute. Due 30th jan so not far away from Charlotte's bday as hers is on the 14th. Refused the screening tests but asked if it looked ok and sonographer said neck looked nice and thin. Now to try and relax


----------



## vickyd

Brilliant news!!!!! Now its time to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab news sugar. Really pleased for you.xx


----------



## LucyJ

Great news Sugar so happy for you :happydance:

Sparkly loved the pic of your girls hope they and you are doing well.

How is everyone?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well ladies I am officially NTNP and pretty much done trying to have another baby , We won't do anything further since its against my personal views . GL to all of you still trying and waiting to try for another :hugs: 13 years has taken its toll on my mental well being so I am going to enjoy the time I have with my two wonderful girls :thumbup:


----------



## vickyd

Ruskie hope you are one of those who as soon as they stopped trying get a bfp. Whatever happens enjoy your family and all the best.


----------



## heart tree

Sugar that's wonderful news! Try and relax (um, is that possible?) 

Rusk, I can imagine what a toll it has taken. It's very true that NTNP can produce a surprise bfp. I hope that is the case for you. Best of luck.

My family just left yesterday, so now Delilah and I are alone with my mom on Cape Cod. It's quiet and I'm sad as I only see my siblings and niece and nephew once a year. But Delilah is sleeping better now, so that's good. I think she was overstimulated by the amount of people and activity here. We'll be making a lot of trips to the beautiful beaches here. I need to start exercising again. I've been eating crap for the past 2 weeks and haven't done any exercise. I feel gross. 

In other news, I had Delilah tested for nut allergies and as I expected, she has a peanut allergy. It's very mild and she tested negative for other nuts. We'll test her again in a year for peanuts and pray that she outgrows it. Even though it's mild now, it could get worse over time. Also, even though she tested negative for other nuts, she could still have a reaction and an allergy. The tests aren't very conclusive. So I just bought almond nut butter that I'll give her over the next few days. I'll have some benadryl ready in case she reacts to it. Wish us luck. The more nuts you are allergic to, the less likely you are to outgrow them. I'm praying she's only mildly allergic to peanuts. 

Not much other news here. How is everyone else?


----------



## vickyd

Hearty that sucks...Since you are keeping her vegetarian i suppose it will be a set back as nuts are really high in protein. What other sources of protein had the doc recommended? There is a new theory that nut allergies are so commonplace now due to medical advice to not introduce them early on. Here in Greece they let you give nuts in a puree before the age of 1 (their only fear is of choking) and nut allergies are very uncommon. Also women during pregnancy are told to eat lots of nuts for the protein.

Hero is sick with fever for the past 3 days, no other symptoms so once again freaking out about leukemia and shit. Thankfully she is still eating like a horse and being her usual hyper self, so my anxiety wears off pretty quickly.


----------



## heart tree

Vicky, I ate tons of nuts and peanut butter during pregnancy. I gave her peanut butter before she was 1. Apparently my father has a very mild allergy to peanuts that he never mentioned. So maybe it's a genetic thing? I give her lots of beans for protein. 

Sorry Hero is sick. Poor love. Glad the anxiety isn't keeping you hostage. I'm quite sure she's fine. It sucks though. The worry never ends, does it?


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Sugar!! Loved the FB announcement. :)

Hearty, that's a bummer about allergies. I am hopeful they will remain mild. Let us know how the almond nut butter goes. What was her reaction to peanuts that inspired the testing? Hope you enjoy your remaining vacation. Enjoy the beach and the quiet. :)

Vicky, I hope Hero's temp goes down soon. From my experience working in nurseries, kids get random fevers aalllll the time. We'd constantly annoy parents calling them up to come get their LOs. 

AFM, well, we may be moving to Denver next month. It's been a while in the making but I've applied for a Master's program to become a LMFT (marriage and family therapist...same as Hearty) and I have to make it past the interview stage on August 1st. If I get accepted, the program starts August 26th. Alex is in a job hunt scramble, because we also won't move if he doesn't get a job near Denver. So, yeah.....we'll see.


----------



## vickyd

Hearty nut allergies are generally genetic yes, lets hope Delilah's is mild enough to outgrow soon.

my MIL gave makes me anxious everytime Hero is sick, she keeps implying that she is sick too often compared to her grandson. The thing she fails to see is that in contrast to her grandson who is never taken anywhere, Hero is with kids all the time. Whatever she's a bitch and i cant even bother typing about her.

Allie good luck with the new plans!! Great two therapists in one thread!!! Free advice 24/7 hahaha!!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Allie, that's exciting stuff! I'm sorry I haven't been to your journal lately. I seriously don't understand how you ladies with kids are able to keep up with journals. Impressive. Anyhoo, how is Alex reacting to all of this? Sounds stressful. Good luck with your application process. I applied to two grad schools and both had 5 hour interviews! We had to do mock therapy sessions and other things. It was grueling.

Delilah had a skin reaction on her 3rd exposure to peanut butter. Based on that, the doctor did a blood test called the RAST. People are classified 0 - 5. 0 is no allergy, 5 is serious. Delilah was on the low end of 1. Her level was .59 which is very, very low. She tested 0 for all other nuts. Usually allergists don't even worry about people who test at a level 1, but since she had some hives, the doc wants us to stay away from peanuts for a year and then do another RAST. If her levels go down, then we'll give her some peanut butter in the doctor's office to see if there is a reaction. We'll keep doing that for several years if she still tests positive. The problem with the RAST is that people can get a 0 result, but still have a reaction. It's really confusing and I'm just starting to educate myself on it.

Vicky, you are exactly right. Hero is exposed to germs all the time. Don't listen to your MIL. She knows nothing. Hero's immune system is going to be great when she is an adult. Too bad her grandson will be a sickly man.


----------



## msarkozi

beautiful girls Sparkly!

hope Hero feels better soon Vick

good luck Allie! hope Alex is able to find a job as well

glad you know about the allergy for sure, and hopefully she outgrows it. 

afm, the little guy has thrush so that is why the fussy feeds. thankfully we are now treating it and we should see improveent soon.


----------



## msarkozi

oops, and awesome news Sugar :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies.

Hearty, it sounds confusing but glad it doesn't sound serious.

I agree with Hearty, Vicky, about Hero........she's just much more exposed and that's a GOOD thing.

Aww poor little man, Mel. Is it from nursing? DO you have it too?


----------



## msarkozi

yeah it's from nursing and I have it too. It hurts like hell to nurse :(


----------



## heart tree

How's the thrush Mel? I've heard it's a bitch when BF'ing.

Vicky, how is Hero feeling? 

Allie, good luck on your interview! 

Lucy, is that baby behaving? 

How's everyone else? Gibs, you've been quiet. Sugar? Amber? Round?

Delilah is officially NOT allergic to almonds thank god. She has been gobbling almond butter like it's going out of style. I just made her some almond butter and banana popsicles. It's rainy and cool today but the next heat wave is coming in tomorrow. I'll plop her in the baby pool naked and give her one. She's sleeping a bit better too. She got the worst diaper rash of her life from too many blueberries and it woke her up several times the other night. I'm making sure she is eating more constipating foods now and am keeping her clean and dry. It's healing and she slept through the night last night. Not much else to report. I'm supposed to start studying for the massive exams so I can get my therapy license but I'm procrastinating. Who wants to study on vacation?


----------



## heart tree

oops double post


----------



## Allie84

Hi Hearty!!

Yes, no one wants to study on vacation! 

Hmmm I think I need to give Alistair more constipating foods as well. He also eats a TON of blueberries, just fruit in general, and lots of milk, still, and his diapers can be a bit....not firm...you know...not to be gross lol. But I'm like, you can't be potty trained if you poop like this!! He's also teething a lot, has all 4 canines coming in, so that may be why his diapers aren't great right now. 

Thanks for the good luck wishes. My interview is from 8 am to noon next Thursday. I also got a job interview out there. Now Alex just needs to follow suit.....send good thoughts Alex's way that he gets an interview soon! Or all of this will be for nought...

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## VGibs

Well I've been away camping for a week and Internet is spotty out here. It's been stressful! My Oma is not well and her time is coming. My best friend found out her Mom has possibly weeks to live so I've been really concerned about her as well. And yesterday aurora went to a camp in a pioneer village that cost me an absolute fortune and I got a call today that she is homesick and vomitted. The councillor was awesom though and said she was going to try and distract her so I wouldn't have to go get her. So I have been trying to "relax". I started knitting Ian some new slippers for winter and all of a sudden my face and hands had hives all over...looks like a new pregnancy symptom is a wool allergy. Which REALLY sucks because I have orders for wool slippers and a wool cardigan. I wish I had paid attention when I helped shear the sheep. I thought the hives were from nettles in the paddock :(


----------



## msarkozi

the thrush is slowly going away, and I think it has affected my milk supply. All of a sudden I don't have enough to feed Riley anymore. Not sure if it is just from the stress of it all, or what is happening. Yesterday I pretty much sat in the same spot for 6 hours nursing!! It was insane. I ended up crying and googling because that is just not normal. So of course I came to the conclusion that he is not getting enough milk from me, and I was crying a lot when Gord got home from work and talked to him about it. I had to try a bottle of formula and when he started drinking that, I cried more. It was so heartbreaking as I have been working hard and trying to make it work this time, and everything was going so well until now. So I am supplementing with one bottle a day now and we will see how it goes. It seems like by the evening, there isn't much milk left there to feed. Hopefully the supply comes back, but I am thinking probably not. It was probably around this time too with Kash that I noticed the supply was slowly getting lower while pumping. It just might not be meant to be. 

I still can't get rid of Riley's bum rash either. It's been a couple weeks, and a week of using prescription cream as well. It's raw and bleeds, and just looks sore. I hope it gets better soon, as I am sure that is causing him discomfort too. 

Other then that, I have been trying to wedding plan still. Thankfully I had most of the work done before I had the baby, so it's all smaller stuff to deal with now. And I have a wedding planner, so that definitely comes in handy these days. 

I think Riley is waking, so I better go. 

Good luck Allie!! 

Hello to everyone else :)


----------



## VGibs

Hey Mel have you tried using fenugreek? It worked wonders for me. He may be at his growth spurt too so he may be feeding more. That first growth spurt is the time when almost 50% of moms give up BF'ing. It's really stressful.


----------



## heart tree

Gibs I hope that Aurora stays at camp. Sounds like you need the break. You never were allergic to wool before? What a strange pregnancy symptom! Is your Oma your grandmother? I'm sorry to hear she isn't well. :hugs:

Mel, I struggled with low supply....a lot. I cried more than I care to remember in the early days. Mastitis killed my supply. But I agree that Fenugreek is really helpful. I don't know if you can get this, or afford it, but I found Motherlove More Milk Plus tincture to work wonders. https://www.motherlove.com/product/530-More-Milk-Plus.html It has fenugreek as well as some other herbs. It was recommended by my lactation consultant. Domperidone is a prescription you can take to increase your supply. I couldn't get it in the US because of a ban on it due to a study on older adults who took it for another reason in large doses. It caused heart attacks in a small handful of people. But there are no studies saying it is harmful for lactating, young women who take it in small doses. If I could have gotten it, I would have taken it. I know women who have taken it and raved about the volume of milk they started producing. Another thing that helped me was using a Supplemental Nursing System instead of giving her a bottle. The lactation consultant in the NICU started me on this after my mastitis. I would put formula (or pumped milk, or a combo) in the SNS and then have her drink it from my breast. That way I was stimulating milk production by her suckling but I had the peace of mind that she was getting what she needed nutritionally. It's kind of a pain to set up, especially when they are screaming and hungry, but I really think it helped. Here is one on the market, but there are others as well. https://www.amazon.com/Medela-00901S-Supplemental-Nursing-System/dp/B000NEDGB8

Here are some pics to get the idea of how it works https://www.google.com/search?q=sup...T64APv-4CIBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1283&bih=747

No matter how much milk you produce, supply always diminishes by the evening. Maybe that's when you try the SNS. How much are you pumping? That obviously can help too, but the more you have him at the breast, the better. I remember well the days of not being able to leave the couch. I felt pretty down due to the supply issue. But I managed to increase it to a point that worked for both of us. I never fully gave up formula, but there were definitely many days when I exclusively breast fed her. I did A LOT of research on the subject, so let me know if you have any questions.

I have no advice on the diaper rash. I'm fighting one myself right now.

Delilah has all but weaned from nursing this week and I'm really sad. She nurses in the morning when she wakes up and that's it. She shows no interest during the day when I try to nurse her. I'm pumping at night after she goes to bed to keep up my supply but I know we're down to our last days/weeks with breastfeeding. I'm not ready to give it up, but I know I need to let her be in control of this process. Given that I'll probably never have another child, I'm mourning this special time we've had together. But it was a good run and I honestly never thought I'd make it this far, so I feel lucky too.


----------



## Allie84

That's exactly how I felt, Hearty. I didn't want Alistair to wean when he did (11 months) but I took his lead. It was just the one morning feed for awhile, and then I stopped all together. When we were in Colorado last September I comfort nursed him in the middle of the night at a hotel and I remember very well that was our last feeing. I can almost cry thinking about it. It is such a special time, but like you, I try to focus on the accomplishment and that I was able to nurse for as long as I did.

That being said, Mel, I had low milk issues as well, but more after he starting eating solids. Well, even before that a bit, and I was always paranoid about how much he as getting! We started giving him formula at night a few months in and it worked well. I still ahd to nurse him in the middle of the night, but it was, like you, in the evenings when my supply would dwindle and he would take formula like he was starving. I went to lactation group every week and had him weighed after each boob....that really helped me know he was getting enough. And even then, he seemed to get less than the other babies there! I never took fenugreek but I ate oatmeal, made lactation cookies with flax seed, etc. Oh, and I did drink Mother's Milk tea which probably had fenugreek in it. Hang in there....and don't feel bad about a few bottles of formula, you can still BF and formula feed like I did! 

Gibs, oh man, hope she makes it through camp and you are able to relax. Sorry to hear about the bad news. :(


----------



## VGibs

Hearty - I really mourned BFìng...we had been going strong until one morning after my work Xmas party she bit me. Then she just didn`t want a boob anymore at all. I was cut off. It was really hard on me because I had gone back to work as well and the abrupt transition was very sad. 

Mel - Try Well.ca for the fenugreek. They are Candian and take interac online. I LOVE that site! 

AFM...my sister ended up bringing Aurora some meds to combat her nerves and the home sickness. She takes melatonin to calm her a bit and she ended up staying for the rest of the camp. I was so looking forward to bringing Ian there today to show him the village because I used to work their as a kid and it poured rain the whole time and he was miserable. Then we got in the truck and finally came home. Away from home for a week is along time!


----------



## msarkozi

thanks, i will look into the fenugreek :)

watching house hunters right now, and it's in Fargo...thinking of you Allie :)


----------



## Allie84

How funny! :) Is the one where the older lady chooses an old mansion-y type house? Or a different one? I love House Hunters and House Hunters International.


----------



## VGibs

I heart house hunters international. I find a lot fo the time I am screaming at the TV though..."WHADDA YA MEAN YOU DONT WANT A THATCHED ROOF???" 

Well, I have officially hit that point in third tri where I cant bend over and I could nap every five minutes and heartburn is ruining my mental sanity. I'm a pregnant zombie who burps.


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls how are you all xxx


----------



## VGibs

My Oma just passed away... 
:(


----------



## jenny25

oh v im sorry to hear that :( im sending love to you and your family xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry to hear that Gibbs, thinking of you.x


----------



## heart tree

Oh Virginia, I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

So, so sorry Virginia. :hugs:

I have just arrived at my hotel in Denver. I'm all alone here until Friday for my interview tomorrow. Those of you who have been away from your babies overnight, how did you manage? I've never been this far away from Alistair. I feel so sad and lost. I miss him terribly :( I trust Alex, but I'm also just worried because I trust myself above anyone ya know? He's also at daycare during the day while I'm gone...


----------



## jenny25

allie i have just started letting kieran stay over at pauls mums house its hard i miss the poor bugger but its nice to have some me time good luck for your interview xxxx


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

Sorry I've been missing in action things have been a bit up and down I've been reading but haven't been able to engage my brain. I've copied from my journal what's been going on the last week had a rough weekend but all seems calm now and baby is still cooking thank goodness.


Spoiler
I've been a bit up down to be honest its why I haven't been around much been reading but haven't been able to get my brain in gear to post. Had a good week last week felt strong and confident that baby would be staying put. We travelled home Friday for my parents anniversary party had a quiet day Sat just helped mum do a few last minute things had a gentle walk into town with Steve Benjamin was kept very entertained by his cousins. Apart from wanting to swing for two of my brothers at different times for different reasons everything was good. Then I started to get period type cramps and lower black pain then the tightening's came so got a bit worried decided to lie down and take it easy but felt worse and worse luckily things eased of and I decided that all was ok baby was very active so figured I just needed to rest. Got ready for the party and had a lovely time but think I may have over done it spent to long up on my feet as on the Sunday I felt awful. I passed out in the morning (think it was my blood pressure which has been very low) my tummy was off (to much rich food I guess) again the period pain the tightening's so I spent most of Sunday in bed hardly managed to eat had to make the decision whether to stay at my parents or go home with Steve. Things settled down as the day went on as I didn't want to be away from Steve we went home with him not leaving till late. Since then although I have felt a little weak and wobbly things have settled down completely. Baby has been very active and no more tightening's. I'm taking everyday as a good sign but its scary not knowing what is going on or when things will happen if they happen early. It seems things get worse if I've been busy or on my feet for too long so doing as little as possible which means poor Benjamin has been stuck in the house. Apart from his climbing he has been as good as gold.

V I am so sorry thinking of you and your family :hugs:

Allie I've only been away from Benjamin once and that was when I was in hospital it was really hard I kept texting Steve as I was so worried about him I trust Steve 100% but it was so odd not being there for him. I'm not much help but you'll seem him soon and remember he's safe with Alex.

Mel sorry to hear about the thrush I had that with Benjamin once I got the right stuff for him it cleared up quickly but man does it hurt when your feeding. I always found the best time to express was early hours of the morning in the evening I got nothing. Hope the fenugreek helps your supply.

Hi Jen how are your boys?

Amanda studying on vacation is so hard the last thing you want to do. Sorry to hear about D's peanut allergy I haven't tried Benjamin with peanuts yet I think I'm worried he's react and didn't want to be on my own and at weekends when Steve's around I just forget.

Sorry girls cant remember what else I read my brain is fried at the moment and baby is in a weird position so going to lie down hope little one moves think I have a foot in my ribs.

Always thinking of you all.


----------



## msarkozi

it was that one Allie :) and it's hard the first time you leave them. Kash and I were both crying on the phone to each other. I went shopping and bought him a couple things to give him when I got home, and just got through it. It wasn't easy, but we both survived. 

sorry to hear Gibs :(

oh Luce....hopefully everything goes good for the remainder of your pregnancy


----------



## vickyd

Allie ive been away from Hero many times and actually went to China for 7 days when she was like 5 months old for work. To be honest i was never worried because everytime my mom had her rather than Alex hahaha!!! Alex is great with her but he is such a heavy sleeper that we both wouldnt want him to be the only adult with her at night. I always miss her loads but I dont freak out or something haha!! Ill be leaving her again end of the month to go on a buisness trip to India. Skype is my best friend haha!!!


----------



## Dazed

So sorry about the loss of you Oma V :cry:


----------



## Round2

VGibs, sorry about your Oma,

Allie, I know it's so hard to be away! It took a few days into my trip before I could relax and enjoy being away because I missed them so much. The nice thing is that when you get home, you'll feel so loved! 

Hearty, I'm with you on the BF thing. We're down to two feedings a day now and my heart is breaking. Bryce is still interested, but I have to go back to work next week. I've had to stop nursing durring the day and over night. We just feed before bed and in the morning now. Knowing that my days of BF are coming to an end forever is very difficult. I keep trying focus on the things that we'll repalce it with though, snuggles and bed time stories. That stuff is very rewarding as well and our littles ones will be ready for that soon.

Sorry about the peanut allergy. We've been advised to wait another year before attempting nuts as I have an allergy to some nuts. I hope she grows out of it.

Lucy, I saw the pics on FB from your parents party and you look wonderful!! I know it's hard to stay strong, but you're so close. I'm so excited for you.

Mel, sounds like you're keeping it together pretty well with both little ones. Sorry to hear about the rash, we had alot of issues with that when Maddy was young. Have you tried cortisone cream mixed with monsitat? That was the only thing that worked for us, a pharmacist told me to mix equal parts and rub it on, always cleared things up right away. Thrush is awful! I had it with Bryce early on it was more painful than mastitis (had that too!). My nipples felt like they were being stabbed after each feed.

Dazed, how are you doing?

AFM, well, I go back to work next Thursday. Oddly, I'm not stressed or upset at all. It kind of makes me feel guilty. I always thought I was the type of person that would want to stay home with their kids, turns out I'm not! I've loved being home with both of them all summer long, but I'm ready for some 'me' time. I like my job and I'm ready to go back.

We started sleep training Bryce.....again. This time we're doing controlled crying and hubby is going in every 10, 15 mins etc. I think it's starting to work because he only woke once last night and cried for 5 minutes and fell back to sleep. That was only the second time since he's been born that he's slept through the night...crazy!


----------



## msarkozi

Round, they gave me some canestan and bioderm to mix in with the prescription, but it wasn't helping either. Then the doctor gave me more of just straight prescription cream again and we were using that. I stopped last week with using the prescription and went back to zincofax, and now there is barely any rash there at all, thank god! 

The thrush is almost gone now too, thank goodness. I am hoping I didn't somehow contract it to my mouth as well, because the roof of my mouth and a bit of my throat is sore, especially to cough or something too. hopefully it's just an infection and not thrush!

I am with you about going back to work. I know I am not a stay at home mom, and I like my job too. So I will be happy to be able to go back to me time in 11 months. But like you, I will miss my boys and spending time with them. All the power to the moms that are full time stay at home moms, as I am not sure how you do it!! To be fair too, I have absolutely nothing that I can do in this Town with the boys, so maybe if I lived somewhere else, I might feel different about it. 

I had Riley weighed and measured today for his 1 month...the little guy is up to 10 lbs and 51.5 cm long now (when he was born, he was 7 lbs 7 oz and 48.5 cm long)....he's growing quickly, and it's hard to believe that 1 month has already passed by!

OMG, I decided to try taking the boys for a walk last night.....so I was wearing Riley on the front, and pulling Kash in his wagon...what a workout that was! and to make it worse, I was wearing my flip flop style sandals....I am not ready to attempt that again for a few days at least lol! We don't have sidewalks here, so we have to walk on the side of the road, and then for part of it, we were on gravel. We walked to get ice cream :)


----------



## LucyJ

My baby boy is 2 we had a lovely party for him on Sunday with his little friends and then my mum & dad came down Mon for his actual birthday we saw my sil (well ex sil technically) & my niece. Steve had to work but finished early so it was a quiet but good day. We are going to take him to the zoo once the baby's here for a late birthday treat as we decided it would be to much walking for me. He's had a wonderful time and is full of beans Im exhausted.

We also looked at a house yesterday just come on the market and managed to get a viewing so my parents could have a look before they went home. It was a house we really liked it needed a lot of work but has a lot of potential & more space than any other house we've looked at so decided to put an offer in it was rejected so increased it a little & waited Steve's just had a phone call to say the other couple viewing house yesterday made a higher offer but the lady had accepted our lower offer because her next door neighbour who we had a brief chat with over the fence said we were a lovely couple with a growing family & she wanted it to go to a couple who were going to make it a family home like she has. I can't believe it she still has to find somewhere but oh my god our offer has been accepted dont think its sunk in yet. 

I'll be 35 weeks on Friday which is great news and have a scan on fri morning.

Round hope going back to work goes well and that's good you don't feel stressed about it. 

Mel glad the thrush is clearing up. Can't believe its been a month already sounds like Riley is doing really well. Who needs a gym when you've got children.


----------



## msarkozi

that's awesome Luce, congratulations :)

I am having a hard time losing weight, as I am constantly starving from the bf. Was anyone else like that?


----------



## vickyd

Luce awesome news babe!! 

Mel i didn't breastfeed but i was always hungry too lol!! I think the first months we dont actually sit down and have a proper meal so we end up snacking all the time. Snacking is terrible and really hinders weight loss. 

Today is my last day at work till the 26th!! WooHoo!! So happy man! I really need some time off, ive been working 12 hour days and taking care of Hero the past 2 months and im really feeling the effects...Hero refuses to sleep before 11.30-12 which in a way is good for me cause i still got to see her loads after coming home at 8 pm, but im so tired it aint funny. Also looking forward to my (ahem) 20 year high school reunion in September. When did 20 years go by? Seriously if you ask me its been no more than 10 haha!! Im sooooo OLD!!


----------



## LucyJ

The hunger when bf was like nothing Id experienced before that and constantly being thirsty. Having said that I lost loads of weight when bf I think because Benjamin fed so regularly pretty much on the hr during the day don't think the reflux helped as he'd feed throw it up and want to feed again. Steve made me go to the dr as I was lossing weight and so lightheaded despite upping my food intake she told me to keep eating and to eat steak & chocolate. 

Scan day today and I'm 35 weeks :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

35 weeks!!! Wow we are getting down to the wire here! 

Mel - I was hungry a lot but I found that I was finally able to consume food that had turned me off for a long time so I was eating a lot of that stuff. I didn't really loose any weight from BF'ing with either of my kids. It just hung on and made me cute and plumpy!


----------



## jenny25

mel i was hungry all the time the hv told me to have a bag of goodies beside me while i was bf as sometimes i could be bf up to an hour or more cause kieran had tongue tie so took him abit longer it was funky im also finding it hard loosing weight i have lost only 1/2 my baby weight and still have around 20lbs too loose before i got into the whole ttc marlarky xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I was lucky that once Zach hit 3 months the weight just dropped off! I really didn't have time to eat, and I was constantly on the go! My advice is just get active, every bit of exercise counts! I swear I must go up and down my stairs at least 30 times a day!!

I have so much going on right now, following having my appendix out they discovered that I have a secretly enlarged ovary, I have a repeat scan on the 2nd of sept!

Poppy had some tests run at the hospital on Wednesday, dr is concerned that she's showing some signs of diabetes! I just can't even think about it, I'm so certain that she hasn't but its massively weighing on my mind!

Danny has been home since I was in hospital, we haven't even sorted anything out, again living like strangers! We've had a few counselling sessions and I just so wish I could change my feelings and move on from the past! Ugh it's difficult!


----------



## vickyd

Sass omg why does the doctor think popps 
Has diabetes?


----------



## Allie84

Lucy, happy Bday to Benjamin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cake: AND massive congrats on the house!!!! :happydance: :yippee: :hugs: That is so excited and such wonderful news. So, what happens next?!?!?!

Mel, yes, yes, yes. I BF for 11 months and ate like crazy the entire time and gained 40 lbs to show for it. None of which are off. Hoooray. I have no advice. Just don't become me. 

Sassy, how has the counseling gone? Has it been helpful at all? What made the doc wonder about diabetes? Her sleeping? I really hope your scan goes well. You have so much going on. 

Round, I think it's wonderful you are ready for work. :) Enjoy that time!! :hugs: Hope all is going well. 

Vicky, enjoy your holidays! Are you doing anywhere? Staying home? Enjoy your HS reunion too! My 10 year last year was a blast!! You are not old! 

AFM, I'm back from Colorado and my interview, and Alex and I are struggling with what to do next. It didn't really go as planned. I got accepted with lots of provisions that I may or not meet and I'm a bit bitter. Also questioning my motives. I'm just a mess, what else is new. LOL. Lengthy details in my journal. 

Anyways, anyone have any advice on what to about hitting? Alistair has started hitting me and Alex. Like slapping us on the face when we pick him up to move him and he's angry. Right now I hold his arms down, tell him sternly it's unacceptable and make him say sorry and give cuddles. I try to explain it gives mommy an 'owie' but then he just starts hitting himself and saying 'owie! sowwie! hugs!' like it's a game.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well I've taken her back and forth to drs for a good few months now. After last appointment and going over a lot of her symptoms then he said diabetes is his main concern. I just hope he's wrong!

I really feel like I've failed her laterly, I got so angry at her lack of energy and now in wondering if there's actually something wrong with her!

We get the results on Thursday.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So far I think all I've done at counselling is go over how much he's hurt me and let me down! That's it


----------



## LucyJ

Vicky enjoy your time off definitely sounds like you need it those are long days I don't know how you do it. Have you got any plans for your time off? or are you just going to take it easy.

Sassy you poor thing you have so much going on hope Poppy is ok and your scan goes well.

My scan went well baby is head down which Im so happy about and measuring bang on average my placenta is working much better this time round. Baby weighs 5lb 11oz so already bigger than Benjamin when he was born. Consultant happy with how things are going :happydance: See midwife a week mon.


----------



## LucyJ

Sorry Allie just seen your post well we need to secure our mortgage now we know exact figures and we have to wait for the lady who's house we're buying to find a place. We drove past the house & there's a sold sign up which was exciting. We need to go back have a look make a list of all the things that need doing & see what are priorities are. It will be a work in progress as we can't afford to do it all in one go.

We went through a phase with Benjamin like you described but with biting he only ever bite me no one else I don't think he understood it hurt and when Id do the same as you he'd just think it was a game so I started putting him in his cot to remove him from the situation. I'd pick him up say no we don't bite it hurts put him in his cot making sure to remove any toys in there then leave him he'd call for me/scream etc when he calmed down Id go up explain that we don't bite as it hurts and ask him to say sorry then have hugs & cuddles back downstairs to play. It was really effective and we rarely have any biting. On a couple of occasions when I gone up to him because he was quite he'd fallen asleep.


----------



## VGibs

Sassy - Childhood diabetes is very manageable. Even if she does have it you can manage it very well with diet and medication. I grew up with a foster sister who had it her whole life. The worst was the doctors telling her she may never have kids but she went on to have 3 babies. And no issues. 

Lucy - When you talk about your new house I always picture all the houses from House Hunters International LOL Wait...do you guys even have that show there?

Allie - Hitting is a phase. He probably picked it up from somewhere and will drop it just as easily. I have no advice for you on how to stop because you guys don't believe in corporal punishment. When both my kids hit me, I tapped them back, they realized it hurt and stopped immediately. So with each one of the girls they only even hit me the once. ps...I'm meeting with the missionaries this week hopefully! 

AFM...We are in the middle of a big family reunion and I am run ragged. It was all my mothers idea and my Dad and I have been the ones doing all the work. Which is very typical in my family, I got kind of upset because everyone was getting tipsy around the fire last night and my immediate family doesn't drink so it was really annoying my Mom and she kept telling me to do something about it. Well then my aunt brought out a huge pitcher of sangria. Which just made me grumpy because I really would've liked a taste.


----------



## msarkozi

unfortunately, that is my advise too about the hitting, is to tap back and sternly say no and that hitting hurts. Whenever Kash hit me, I would smack his hand and say no. And by smack, I don't mean beating him. Words are great to use, but they don't always get the message across. 

I might have to give up the bf. Riley is wanting a bottle at least once a day, and sometimes more. I don't have it in me to keep fighting him to get him to eat when he is sitting there crying hard because he is hungry, but is rejecting me. For now, I am going to keep trying and see how it goes, but it might be ending soon. 

Luce, I can't believe how close you are now! So exciting. 

Sass, sorry to hear about Poppy. I hope the results come back that she doesn't have it, but thankfully it is manageable. Is that why she sleeps so much they think?

So just to vent a little....my wedding is planned for June next year and now Gord wants to change it. The boss at work sent out a memo saying that no one critical is supposed to be booking vacation for May and June next year because of the shut down they are doing in the plant. Well, I messaged him back and said we have our wedding then and I need Gord to be available and he said we can plan around it. But being that we live in a close knit community where we all mostly work and live by each other, and play together, everyone is friends. So if the shut down isn't completed, then a bunch of our friends won't be able to attend our wedding. So Gord wants me to move it, and so I said the only other date I am willing to do is October (and I really don't want to move it to begin with). So I contacted my wedding planner, as now we have to see if everyone can move the date and see if it costs us more to do that at all. If even one of them can't, then the day won't be changed. BUT, if it is changed we are running into the possibility now too that shut down won't take place in May if things aren't ready in place to do it, and it might be postponed to the fall!!! I am so stressed over this. Our invitations are in the process of being drafted as well, and I need to know which friggin date we are putting on them. I really don't think we should be changing our wedding for work, especially when shut down might not take place, and if it does, it will be done before our wedding date!


----------



## VGibs

Mel - Best advice I can give you is to keep going. The more he feeds the better he will be at it, and the more effective it will be. I would cut out the bottle all together honestly. Or give him maybe an ounce by bottle to take the edge off and make him nurse for the rest of the session. Do you have slow let down? Have you tried using compression when he starts fussing so he gets milk to swallow? 

As for the wedding, I would go with the original date. It seems to make more sense to me.


----------



## LucyJ

Mel I'd stick with your original date too I think that's crazy you should change it due to work.

V I've never seen house hunters but from the title but sounds similar to a programme we get here called location location location.

I am exhausted I was up early hours of the morning with lower back pain, period type cramping and tightenings I honestly thought this is it the a baby's coming but then it calmed down I've had the period type cramping on & off all day but doesn't come to anything. I just feel so tired and on edge as does Steve he's not sleeping great and they have been so busy with work the last few weeks as this women wants to move in end if the week they are on track which is great. I've been trying to write my birth plan which I've found quite emotional it's made me think about Benjamin's birth and made me out of my depth despite having a 2 year old this all new to me as I never went into labour I dont know what to expect. I think part of me is scared that something will go wrong. Feeling overwhelmed. 

I've had a real urge to make the house is clean & tidy even thought I should reorganise all my cupboards in the kitchen clean them out what's that about.

Attached a pic of our little one from Fridays scan:

 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## VGibs

I am trying to be very very calm right now...but I am having a serious panic attack. Ian just called me from work to tell me that after next week his boss has no work for him and so he will be out of a job. I have no idea what the hell we are going to do at all. We live in a severely depressed area and jobs are not plentiful at all. Never in a million years would I have thought this was ever going to happen. He has a great job but they just have no work right now. I'm really scared...


----------



## msarkozi

I hope he finds some work Gibs :hugs:

I think I have made the decision to formula feed full time now. I haven't quite made up my mind, but after the feed in the night, my nipple is still so sore - it's been stinging! So not sure what that's all about, but I am not enjoying this at all. He's already got what he needed in the first couple weeks, and so if I quit now, I don't feel as bad. I just don't think breastfeeding is for me. 

nice pic Luce! I never wrote a birthing plan at all. It was basically get the baby out of me lol!


----------



## Allie84

Do what is best for your, Mel! I loved BFing....I had some super sore nipples around 4-6 weeks I remember, but a few months in, those nipples are so used to anything they don't get sore lol. But you are totally right, you have given him lots of good stuff in the first month. Any BFing is better than nothing at all!! Every day you've done it is a good thing. :) 

Virginia, I'm so sorry! Isn't he entitled to some kind of unemployment benefit? Especially since he's not quitting, he's being laid off?


----------



## Allie84

Just read back a page....


Lucy, I love the scan pic! I wrote in your journal. What a cute baby you are cooking. :)

Mel, I would stick with the original date, too. What did you decide?>


----------



## LucyJ

V I'm so sorry that must be very worrying for you is there any support you can get? Hopefully work will pick up for them.

Mel you have to do what's right for you and Riley. Those first few weeks are so important and you've given him that which is great. 

My friend came round this morning with her little boy who is 2 tomorrow and her little girl who is 6 weeks. We met through a new mums group when the boys were babies and have a very similar history it was lovely to see them and meet her little girl. It was good for Benjamin to see me with a baby too and he was ok got a little jealous when I was holding her but just because he wanted a cuddle he came up sat next to me so I could give him a cuddle he cuddle me and put his arm round the baby then went of to play so sweet.


----------



## VGibs

Well he can go on EI but the issue is that he works seasonally already and if he took EI now he would be using what he normally uses in the winter. And they only pay you 55% of your income. And with me being on EI right now it would be tough. My dad is trying to get him hired right now at his work, which is a huge lumber yard partially owned by Home Hardware which would be a great place to work because they have benefits and are pretty relaxed about vacations. Its a great place to work and my Dad has lots of friends there so now we are considering making the move even if his boss does come up with work. Especially because things with his boss have been really strange this year. Ian's boss takes huge advantage of him. And treats him like crap sometimes, but because Ian has worked for him for a long time and he is a very loyal person he always makes excuses for him. So we have a lot to think about.


----------



## VGibs

I just realized my ticker says I have 58 days to go...holy crap that snuck up on me. lol


----------



## msarkozi

hopefully he gets the job! and it sure does sneak up on you. before you know it, that baby will be here :)

Thanks girls! I have decided to formula feed now and trying to stop my milk production. I am taking vitamin b6 and holding off until I can no longer take it, and then hand express some milk out. 

I am busy trying to get everything packed as I am leaving tomorrow for a whole month. I don't really want to be gone that long, but Gord works 10 on and 4 off....on his next days off he is playing in a golf tournament, so I have to wait until the next set of days off before he can fly down and drive home with me. Which reminds me, I better get his flight booked for that as well


----------



## VGibs

Yuck...so sometimes when I am bored I go and check out the "preg tests" section. Well today I found this girl who had the rudest, most negative comments on everyone's pictures! Like one was a clearly dried out line and she put "It should be darker by 13 dpo" and another comment she made was on an FRER pic that said "Thats obviously a bad batch. Your definitely not pregnant." She was SO mean on so many different posts! I wanted to give her a right good slap upside the head! What is wrong with people?


----------



## LucyJ

V hope Ian gets the job.

That is disgusting I don't understand people who can be like that why be mean especially when these women are looking for support. 

Afm: well I've been back to hospital today after having contractions during the night they were regular then stopped then started again but stopped didn't feel to good so spoke to my midwife who told me call Labour ward they wanted me to come into the fetal assessment unit which I did poor Steve & Benjamin not much fun for them. They monitored baby on ctg machine baby's hb was good and I was getting movements. They said there was definitely something going on as I was getting contractions saw the dr who did a speculum exam she took swabs & checked my cervix (which took her awhile) which is closed but on doing the exam I bleed. Bleeding has stopped but have a lot of pain. They sent me home to rest and keep an eye on things if contractions start again & become regular I have to go back in. The dr said I have a irritable uterus but she wouldn't be surprised if Im back in in the next few days in labour. I feel exhausted but can't sleep my boys are both sleeping. Oh and baby's head is engaged this is all new to me so don't know if that means much with regard to going into labour.


----------



## VGibs

You can be engaged for awhile...sometimes people refer to it as having "dropped" I was engaged with MeMe for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Sugarlove2

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on for ages, been busy selling our house and buying another. Hoping to move in 3 or 4 weeks time.

Lucy sounds like its all been happening for you. Hope baba stays put a bit longer, but I'm sure everything will be fine though if your lo decides to make an early appearance.

Gibs, hope Ian manages to find some more work 

Mel, have you decided what to do about your wedding yet? Hope you can get it sorted

I'm so sorry I've forgotten what else I've read back, but hi to everyone x

Afm, I've decided to find out the sex of my bubs. Booked in for a gender scan on Sunday. Wasn't going to find out, but I can't resist this time


----------



## VGibs

Holy crap your 15 weeks already! haha Did you buy Lucy's house? lol


----------



## Sugarlove2

Had my scan today and baba is :pink:

Really happy, although Mal is quite shocked at having to cope with 2 girls! :haha:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Sugar!! Two little girls! That is going to be so much fun!! :) :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats sugar, girls are so prescious.x


----------



## heart tree

Yay Sugar!!! A sister for Charlotte will be amazing.

Sorry I haven't been on much girls. I'm still on Cape Cod and our connection is terrible. I'm reading though. We're back home on Thursday and I'll catch up then. xo


----------



## msarkozi

Congrats Sugar....two girls and so much sweetness :)

I think we are moving the wedding. Everyone can move it and it doesn't cost us anything. The only upside to moving it is that I have the extra months to lose the weight I want to lose. 

I found my wedding dress!! It's between two that I really like. They are similar with slight differences, so I have to decide which one I prefer more then the other. They are Kenneth Winston Styles 1472 and 1422 if you want to go look. They are Private Label by G if you google, and then enter in those style numbers. I am going to come back to Cold Lake in November with some of my bridesmaids and try them on with them here to give me feedback, and then order it. I tried them on with just my mom and she wasn't much help lol. 

Wow Luce, hope you are doing ok. Sounds like that baby wants to come out early for you. 

I have no clue what else I read now lol, sorry!! I keep having to run back to the baby...he keeps falling asleep in my arms, and I go and put him down and he wakes up :/


----------



## LucyJ

Mel finding your wedding dress is exiting I ended up having to choose between but they were in 2 different shops my mum and I went for lunch then I went back and tried them both they were beautiful but I just knew which one was the right one and my mum cried. Can't get the pics up on my phone at least not big enough to see will have a look main computer tomorrow.

Congrats Sugar another little girl so happy for you.

Well I don't know what is going on with my body sent most of the weekend having contractions on and off but nothing has happened. It's been a enoion and worrying time I know Im at a good gestation same as when Benjamin was born just want this baby here safe and sound. Been finding it all a bit emotionl. Sunday I had contraction every 15-20mins and were more painful than they had been with lower back pain it when on for about 5 hours really thought that out baby was coming but then they just stopped.

Saw midwife and baby is doing well such a relief as little one had been quiter today good hb bed responsive. Baby's head is 2/5ths engaged and in a good position. She said this could go on for the next 4 weeks Im already so tired in every way shape & form and poor Steve is completely on edge. They are going to see me every week from now on and she said to just call if I had any concerns. I was very emotionl when I saw her literally sat down and burst into tears.

Amanda hope you are having a good time on cape cod.


----------



## VGibs

Lucy - I had contractions for about 3 weeks before I had MeMe. I found every night when I went to sleep they went away. It was scary at first because I hadn't had that with Aurora but I just tried to relax as much as possible, mind you we were moving then. I think when you really do go into labor it will be quick and efficient as your uterus has had lots of practice.

AFM...If one more person says "WOW you still have 8 weeks! Your HUGE!" I'm gonna go Jackie Chan on their ass. I've gained 7 pounds for crying out loud! And I'm really not that big. I think starting out as a big momma is hindering their ability to realize that telling someone their huge is a surefire way to get a nasty response. That didn't make any sense...but in my head it did. I need a nap.


----------



## VGibs

So I met my new midwife yesterday. The way the practice works is that they have 3 alternating midwives at all times. And 2 of them attend every birth. When we were pregnant with MeMe we went through 3 different midwives. One left the practice shortly after we got there, and then the second one was filling in until ours could start. Then we found out that the midwife we had for most of the pregnancy would be away teaching during the weeks we were probably going to be in labor. So when we found out about this baby we were assigned a midwife, who was "let go" when we were 18 weeks, so then the woman who owned the practice was going to be our primary midwife, and then her doctor told her that she needed to retire immediately for health reasons, so she signed over her practice to the other midwife in the practice. Who is the midwife that Ian loves. So now we have this great midwife as our primary midwife and the new one is our secondary. So they have been doing home visits and when she came yesterday she was very matter of fact and very serious and talked honestly about our options. She was concerned that because MeMe came so quickly that we may not have time to get to the hospital and what our other options are. So we decided that if we do not think we are going to make it to the hospital then we are going to try a home birth. Which my mother is REALLY against but Ian is really excited about. She gave me a new birthing ball and gave me some excercises to relax my hips because they are really really sore.


----------



## Allie84

That's a lot of midwives!! I'm really glad you got the good one. :thumbup: WOW, a home birth!!! That's pretty exciting. Will it be in water or on your bed? How are you feeling about it?


----------



## VGibs

NOT water! I think it's kinda icky. Just not for me, ya know? Our first choice is still the hospital, so we are going to try everything to get to the hospital. And only at home in an emergency. Which sounds backwards but makes sense to us.


----------



## VivianJean

Hey ladies - I'm on day 31 of a 33-ish day cycle. TTC #1 after bad ending to first BFP - long story that involved choosing between career/what was best for us at the time and increasing our family at time when we really were not ready :(

We've been TTC now for 9 months and it's been devastating to the point that I have hated myself for many days for not moving forward with #1 BFP (although I take solace in the fact that the docs say that because my thyroid was not stable it would have been a bad decision to move forward anyway). This is the first month that DH and I have had a good chance at actually nailing one - we live in different states for work for the past 12 months. 

I had pink CM a few days ago and now that's gone. A bit crampy and "heavy feeling" in my uterus. A twinge or two. BBs are not too sore but not any different to this time in my cycle. I'm POAS every morning and NOTHING although if i were to take the pink CM as "implantation" then I'm only day two since implant and possibly not far along to get a reading for HCG....

Anyone have any similar experiences? I feel really alone - especially since DH and I are separated. My best friend lives with me but is a dude :) We can talk and he's a great listener but can't really share experiences or knowledge. Lol. Looking for some sisters

x


----------



## Allie84

Hi Vivian.....sorry to hear about your troubles. I haven't had any similar experiences and I don't think many of us on this thread have either but I could be wrong. This thread/group is 3 years old and nearly everyone has had baby...or two. I think maybe one or two of us are TTC? I'm certainly not quite yet!! :flower: We do have a few pregnant ladies. 

Anyways, good luck this cycle. You might find a more suitable support thread/or group on BNB that's not quite so ancient lol!! :) That way the ladies are all still TTC and can remember more about it and talk more about it. 

BTW I have no idea why this thread is still in the TTC groups. :dohh: I mean it started out as a TTC group but 3 years later it's not really the right place for this thread. I'm not sure if should asked to be moved or what.

Here's some :dust: I really hope you have luck this cycle!!


----------



## msarkozi

wow, I have been MIA and I only had one page to catch up on lol. You girls have been quiet. 

I can't believe how close Luce and Gibs are getting, and all of a sudden sugar is almost half way there! That's exciting.

How is everyone doing?

AFM, being away from home is hard. Riley has decided that sleeping during the day is not needed, unless you can sit there holding him the entire time (which is just not an option). At home I usually put him in his swing or he will just actually go back to sleep. I don't have a swing here, and what a difference it makes. He sleeps better at night for the most part because of being up most of the day, and then he has 2 feeds, and after the second feed will only sleep about 20-60 minutes. So that is my only time I get to jump in the shower and get ready for the day. Of course yesterday and Monday he wouldn't go back to sleep at all....just becuase I had appts to attend to I am sure! I ended up making him a makeshift bed with a box and pillows and put him in the washroom with me yesterday just so I could get ready, which involved getting out of shower multiple times as well to put a soother back in his mouth to stop him from being upset. I'm still out for a couple more weeks yet, so it should be interesting. 

Exciting stuff is that I met with the florist on Monday and have decided on my flowers. I am doing circus roses and orange and red lillies with willow and pumpkins put in there, as well as baby breath. Then my girls are going to have white fuji flowers with willow. The guys are going to have red chrysanthemum (sp?), as well as the parents, grandparents, ushers, flower girl. I am hoping it all looks nice, as it's hard to picture it in your head without seeing it. I am trusting the florist. It's kind of what she suggested from what I said I liked. 

Yesterday I met with my decorator as well and picked out colors. I am going to have the white linens that the venue supplies, and then brown and purple runners on the tables (purple sits on top of the brown). White chair covers with brown sashes as well. And with 3 sized cylinder vases for centerpieces with willow and a calla lily in them, filled on the bottom with coffee beans and a light. The head table is going to have a brown back drop with icicle lights behind it, and purple swaged up at the top. Then the table itself will be the white linen, swaged with brown and purple and lights as well. I think it will look really good. The ballroom itself is very new and modern with big chandeliers...so I am not going to swag the roof at all. I am thinking of adding some willow around the room to make trees as other decoration, but that's about all I am doing. I am waiting for a quote back, but assuming it's going to be about $1500-$2000, as the chair covers/sashes are $1000 alone :/

My issue now is that originally I was putting my girls in purple, but Gord really wanted navy blue. But now that I have picked the colors for linens, he said navy blue is out because it doesn't go with what I picked. So I am going to give him options and tell him to pick one. I am thinking brown, purple, olive, deep red, or orange. It's going to be in October, so I want fall colors. What do you guys think?

ok, enough about me...I want to hear about you guys :)


----------



## VGibs

Mel - Sounds nice! I have no idea what half of those flowers are so I'll trust your florist as well. LOL We had moss on the tables and baby's breath for everything else cause we were cheap ;) 

AFM...nothing new to report. I am mega tired and one of my legs is super swollen. Probably because I keep siting funny on it when at my computer. I have ZERO attention span these days and the only thing that keeps me entertained is video games LOL


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

I've been reading but not really taking everything in still having regular contractions every day which is exhausting and has been a little scary ad really don't know what's going on.

I've never been this pregnant and Im on completely unknow territory. Just want to hold my little one in my arms now. Midwife has brilliant saw me last week and happy with how baby is doing which really reassured as had been worried about movement and my placenta failing. See her again wed which is great they are taking good care of me.

Had contractions against yesterday but they stopped again. Im very achey this morning have lower back pain and period type cramping.

Mel how exciting I loved planning my wedding it will be beautiful. I'd have the dresses to match the colour scheme so go for purple or brown personally I'd go purple but I love purple so that's why. Im sure the flowers will look amazing I talked to my florist and we choose the flowers I wanted then she did the rest and they were beautiful. My mum did all the flowers in the church and table centre pieces. 

Hope everyone is well and has had a good weekend.


----------



## VGibs

Lucy - I had on and off contractions for awhile leading up to MeMe being born. I always thought it was "time" but it wasn't. My midwife told me that unless they became regular or my water broke to not worry about it and try to relax.


----------



## msarkozi

Gibs, I had no clue what half of those were either until the florist showed me lol. It's so hard to picture what it's going to look like as well, so I am hoping they turn out great. If not, I will cry when I see them the night before the wedding. 

Luce, I wanted purple originally but Gord wanted blue so I was being nice and changing it for him (although I have never heard of a guy picking the girls colors before!). 

I couldn't imagine what it is like to have contractions like you are going through. That little one will be here soon though. I am guessing girl and she is going to be a royal princess with all of this grief she is causing you lol! 

I took the boys to the zoo in Calgary today, which unfortunately is still mostly all closed from the flood damage this summer. It was still fun though. Since it didn't take as long as we thought, we stopped at a mall and shopped for a few hours as well, and then drove back home. It was a 12 hour day. Now I have Riley asleep and I am about to go too....just need to tell the other mister that it's bedtime too (he has been so off schedule since we have been gone from home). Night girls! (and well good morning for the girls across the pond) :)


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies!!

Sorry for being MIA, super busy trying to sort stuff for moving to Scotland in 3 weeks.

Virginia, how is your leg now? How's pregnancy going?

Lucy, I am so sorry, what a drawn out affair. I can't wait until you have your little one. 

Mel, hmmm if I was picking I'd pick olive and deep red, but I dunno, I know it will all look beautiful!! It's funny he wants to be involved. Very cute. What a fun but long day in Calgary! Zoos are always great fun. And shopping of course haha!! I think of you whenever I do long drives. I always think Mel drive longer than me so I should get over it. I have to go 250 miles one way to see my mom and think it's ages


----------



## VGibs

Turns out my funny leg is nasty sciatica. And everyone keeps pushing me to see a chiro...but after what my aunt told me. I'm thinking not. I don't think I told you guys that story. My aunt is a nurse for post op heart surgeries, it has a long fancy name but I can't remember all of it. Anywho, last year alone they had 3 donated hearts from people who had DIED as a direct result of chiropractic adjustments. One was a mother of three, she was 32 years old. So, ya I don't think I am going to go and get an adjustment anytime soon.


----------



## LucyJ

Copied from journal: Been an odd week contractions on and off seen midwife twice they've been keeping a close eye on me she was pretty confident that when things did happen it would happen quickly.

My mums been down this week which has been great. 

Have had niggly pains all day but not coming to anything untill this evening when oh my god contractions kicked in every 2/3 mind very painful called labour ward and they said to come in. Put me on ctg machine to monitor baby who has good strong hb was definitely getting contractions examined me and Im 2cms midwife said she was right in and could feel baby's head (so weird) so didn't want to send me home as pretty sure it will be quick so Im on labour ward.

Scared excited and well its happening


----------



## Sparkly

I'm excited for you Lucy......good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Gah!!!!!!!! Dying for an update!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

:happydance: Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## LucyJ

Not much to update: Things have completely stopped its so frustrating they checked me at 6am and I was only 3cm boo need to be 4cm to be in established labour then they will transfer me to delivery suite. I managed to get some sleep and been trying to get things moving by walking. Have had the odd contraction but nothing major. Really thought the baby would be here by now but no hoping things suddenly start up and move quickly. 

Nothing has happened had a few niggles but nothing major midwife gas spoken to consultant and the plan is to keep an eye on me over night and review in the morning if nothing has happened they will most likely send me home. They don't want to induce me yet as I'm a vbac so its a waiting game. Steve's gone home to give my mum a break see Benjamin (I miss him so much was so looking forward to introducing him to his baby brother or sister) have a shower and shave. Im exhausted so trying to get some rest and hoping things will start up again and not stop untill Im holding my baby in my arms.

So frustrated and feel like yet again my body is failing why can't it just do what it's suppose to do. Got a little teary especially when I was walking the corridors seeing/hearing the mums with their new baby's.


----------



## msarkozi

ugh, I had a long reply and then my lovely son unplugged my computer on me, which turned it off since my laptop battery is dead yet again!!! 

luce, I am so sorry you are going through this. I hope that baby comes for you soon. And remember, you are not a failure (I went through this too). Our bodies just love those babies too much to want to spit them out lol. 

lol Allie! I am just crazy to drive long distances all the time. I haven't had time to read much at all, but I did see something about you moving to scotland on fb I think it was. How long for? Exciting!

Gibs, I am not much of a fan of chiropractors....massage therapy is so much better :)


----------



## VGibs

I woke up at 4 am because I was worried abut Lucy and if that baby decided to come lol That and I was dying to know how my friend`s IVF preg test went!


----------



## Allie84

How did your friends' test go?

Any word from Lucy!?!? I take it she's in labor?!?

Yes, Mel, moving to Scotland for a year. :)


----------



## LucyJ

Quick update: We had a girl!! So happy to announce the safe arrival of our beautiful little girl Sophie Pamela James born at 2:43pm and weighing 6 lbs 15. Bit out of it and so tired but will do full update tomorrow. Xx

Things didn't quiet go to plan but I did have a vbac with a bit of help.


----------



## VGibs

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I came rushing here after I saw FB!


----------



## Sparkly

Fabulous news Lucy :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

OMG....I am a total mess today. I got up early to make my family cheese biscuits and Ian snubbed them and ate a cookie instead. I got so angry that I started crying and probably have not stopped since. I have zero energy and motivation today and I walked into the living room to find my 2 year old in her pajamas with a wet diaper and the candy I had gave her spilled all over the floor. *I gave her candy that she found in the cupboard because I was too self absorbed to argue with her over whether or not she could have it. I gave her maybe 15 smarties and hid the rest. I haven't dressed her yet because she needs a bath and I am waiting until after her nap to have her bath. Her diaper is wet because I haven't changed her since her last drink.* And all I could think was "You are a complete and utter failure at life. This baby is going to suffer because you can't get your shit together." I know it's hormones, and I know I am just having a bad day but WOW I am a mess plain and simple.


----------



## Sparkly

Ginny I hope today is better honey. We all have off days, give yourself a break :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I have these bad days normally when I am suffering from PMS. I feel like the whole third tri is like the longest bout of PMS possible. I normally have one bad day and get over it, and move on but lately it has been occurring more and more. I am already per-disposed to PPD especially after the incredible mess I went through last time. I just think that this is a sign I will definitely need to be medicated after birth this time as well.


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Everyone has those days! Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## msarkozi

congratulations Luce! I seen the pictures on facebook and Sophie is beautiful! I hope everything is going well for all of you and you are adjusting to life with a baby again!

Allie, that is quite exciting! Please do keep in touch with us still when you move :)

Gibs, I was hungover one time and allowed Kash to eat chips for breakfast! Not my best moment, but you just want to survive the day at times. It's life :hugs:

I am heading to Edmonton tomorrow to pick up Gord from the airport, and then we are spending the night at Fantasyland Hotel. I still can't get over the fact that I am paying $300 for one friggin night, but it will be worth it to make Kash happy (and have the ability to go back to the room with ease when needed - it's inside West Edmonton Mall for those that don't know). I am going to take Kash on the rides at Galaxyland (gotta enjoy it as much as possible before he turns 3 and it costs me lol), and shop around the mall. Then Saturday we will drive half way home, and home the rest of the way on Sunday. Gord has a cleaner coming Sunday to clean up his messes while I was away, so that's why we are taking our time getting home lol. 

Riley has been sleeping amazingly, and I am hoping he keeps this up when we get home. When he woke this morning, I looked at the time and was like no f'ing way! It was 7:08am! He was asleep by 10:30 or earlier last night! usually he has been going to about 5:00am, but last night he surpassed that! woohoo! I am getting used to getting 6 hours of sleep or more at a time in the night, and if he goes back to every 3 hours when we get home, I am going to die!

I am just trying to pack up what I can right now and then I will load the truck tonight...then the last few things in the morning. It's going to be bittersweet to get home! Although I am only home for 2.5 weeks and then I take Kash to see Dora lol!


----------



## VGibs

I am like five seconds away from leaving this site! I am trying to look up stuff and the damn pop ups and ads are making me insane! Is this annoying the crap outta anyone else????


----------



## VGibs

Where is everyone? Have you all started a cool new club without me? LOL

At the moment I am SO mad with my sister I can't even think straight. So she got pregnant. No big deal. I thought it was pretty awesome to have another niece or nephew. Her husbands sister is also pregnant and my sister said 'I feel like shes stealing my thunder." Now I have never understood this feeling because I have never had it. This will be my sisters third baby and her SIL's first. I don't think any thunder will be stolen here. Not to mention that if anyone's thunder was under threat it should be mine. Well they have delayed telling everyone for some bizarre reason she was waiting until her 20 week ultrasound. Which was today. So I texted her asking what the baby is and details. Her answer was "Were not telling people." I said "R U friggin serious?" she said "yes" I said "Why?" and she wont bother answering me. So I asked my mother. Mom said that she doesn't want his sister to find out because it will be a competition with her and that they don't want the stress. So somehow I get screwed out of finding out if I am having a niece or nephew because she is jealous of her husbands sister. *annoyed face*


----------



## msarkozi

it's very quiet in here these days, where did you all go? 

ok, so did anyone else get a friend request from "Santa"? I find that very odd that I have this friend request. I have just left it for now and not responding one way or another. 

Not much new with me. I got home Sunday and it has been great being back at home. Riley is day to day on what he wants to do...somedays he has a nap, other days he has only a 5-20 minute cat nap and up all day long. Kash was very happy to be home. I have kept him home the rest of the month to work on the potty training, and he is doing awesome. He is starting to tell us when he has to go, but the last couple times, he has pooped in his underwear. So that needs some work still. I'm excited for him to go back to daycare though in a couple weeks and see his friends again.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry, ladies, just getting ready to move continents in 5 days. I've been mostly sticking to my journal, will catch up one day


----------



## VGibs

Guess whose water broke? Mine! Baby news will hopefully follow shortly!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Gibs!!!!! Another Disco and rainbow baby is born!!!! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Sorry I've been MIA. So much going on lately I barely have time on the computer.

Firstly, MASSIVE congrats to Gibs!!! Saw your post on FB. Can't wait for pictures. Another girl! How lovely. Love her name too!

Mel, Riley looks like such a sweet little guy on your FB pics. Is it exhausting when he doesn't nap? I can't imagine what that must be like for you! It sounds like Kash is getting the hang of potty training. Accidents are bound to happen. To be honest, I'm looking forward to Delilah being potty trained, but I don't want to be the one training her! I didn't get a request from Santa. How strange for you!

Lots going on here. A friend died when I returned from my summer vacation at the end of August. Then there was a man shot to death 2 blocks from my house, right in front of Tim's cousin's house. We happened to be at the cousin's house when it happened and heard about 20 rounds being shot and a man yelling for help. Tim saw him stagger with bullet wounds in his chest and collapse. That scared us completely. Last night we heard something, probably just a car backfiring, but we were both anxious. I'm studying for my licensing exams when Delilah naps and feel like I have no time for myself. She's also decided to start transitioning from two naps to one nap so I never know when she'll actually sleep. Right now she's screaming in her crib. I skipped her first nap and she's overtired. Ugh. Needless to say, it's not easy to study when she's screaming.

Anyhoo, that's a quick update in a nutshell. Again congrats to Virginia!


----------



## msarkozi

you get used to it Hearty. It's so different with the second one and you are in a different survival mode. You no longer get to sleep when the baby does, so you just learn to function the best you can. 

Sorry to hear about all that death. It sucks when they drop one of the naps. Kash hasn't been napping anymore, but we get through it. I haven't really taken him away from his naps, but we have been busy around nap time, so he doesn't go down for one. He goes back to daycare on Wednesday, and I am sure he will be napping there. He goes to bed easier at night when I don't give him a nap though, and he doesn't sit there for the next two hours getting out of bed saying he needs to go pee lol. 

Congratulations Gibs!


----------



## heart tree

I'm hating the nap transition Mel. It's so damn confusing. I know it won't last. Soon she'll be a 1 nap a day kind of girl. I'm ready for her to be on a consistent schedule. I hate guessing each day what she needs in terms of naps.

So we were just served an eviction notice from our landlord. She and her husband are splitting and he's moving back into our place. We have 30 days to move from the home we've lived in for 5 years! The rental and housing market is crazy in this area. Nothing is affordable and I don't have a job. We're freaking out right now. We may have to live with family for a while. It's going to completely suck. I hate change. I like stability. And I really love my little home. Stressed does not even begin to describe how I'm feeling right now. I barely have time to study. Now I have to start looking for places to live, pack, study and care for a baby? FUCK!


----------



## VGibs

Thanks guys!!!! For those who didnt see FB...we had our baby. A little girl whom we named Ingrid Aleida. She was born at 11:21 pm on the 29th. She weighed 7lbs 10.5 oz. and took to the boob like a boss! I was only in active labor for 3 hours :) And she was sunny side up so it flippin hurt!


----------



## Sparkly

Gibs - congrats again hun, she is gorgeous!! Woohooo for her being a booby juice muncher :D

Hearty - sorry about the eviction notice love :( that stinks!

Allie - How did the move go?

My twins are keeping me busier than I think I've ever been! There aren't enough hours in the day atm and I end up doing things like laundry & dishes in the middle of the night in an attempt to keep on top of the house. That said, I am besotted by my little girls, their amazing gummy smiles are the best reason to be woken in the night :D They are growing well too, Amelie is now 9lbs 6oz, and Scarlett is 7lbs 8oz :happydance: All hail the booby juice lol!!!


----------



## msarkozi

oh Hearty, that is awful! :(

congrats again Gibs

glad to hear the twins are doing well. I can't believe they are 2 months already


----------



## Allie84

Sparky, they are beautiful. :) :hugs: Yay for boobie juice!! 

Amanda, I hope you are able to get something sorted out....ugh.

Gibs, how's the LO?

Mel, how are you?

The move is good, just so busy. We found Alistair a nursery yesterday and we move into our flat on the 16th at the latest. We viewed so many and two wouldn't even let us apply as they don't allow children. :dohh: Alistair's nursery is so cool and beautiful. I'm excited for him! I should get back to work, I've been on BnB too long and I need to be writing, writing, writing...

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Allie84

:(


----------



## Dazed

You ok Allie?


----------



## Sparkly

Hey Ladies

How are we all? Why the sad face Allie?

xxx


----------



## jenny25

are you ok hun xx


----------



## Allie84

Just wondering where the thread went, then I found it and I had nothing to say because I was the last poster, ha. Sad face! 

How is everyone? Really....

Miss you guys!


----------



## Sparkly

I am good, always busy, always tired, but loving my new life. The girls sleep through the night now which makes my days a lot easier & we discovered Scarlett had a tongue tie, so we got it snipped and now she has taken to the breast really well...that makes life easier for me too as I only have to pump once a day now, at one point it was 7-8 :shock: the girls will be 5 months old on Sunday! The time is zipping by way too fast


----------



## msarkozi

holy crap, 5 months already?! wow! i don't think i realized they were so close to riley...about 2 weeks between them. 

i'm doing good. i decided to keep kash home from daycare this month as his favorite teacher that has been part of his life for a year and a half was moving away last week. so i was hoping keeping him home and then going back in january, he would kind of forget about her and it wouldn't be a hard transition for him for her to not be there anymore. fingers crossed anyway. 

riley is finally starting to sleep a bit longer at night. i'm hoping he gives me sleeping through the night for a christmas present lol. the boys are doing great though and really not a whole lot going on with me. 

glad you found a great nursery for allistair :)

how's everyone else doing? it definitely has been quiet in here these days. where's that crazy vicki? :)


----------



## Dazed

I just stalk!

So with that... Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## jenny25

i just float around between the kids and being pregnant im pooped lol xxx


----------



## Allie84

Wow, 5 months for the twins and Riley! Amazing. Time flies. Sounds like things ae going well. I'd type more but Alex is in bed by me trying to sleep and he can't sleep when I type fast haha. Will reply later

Congrats on the pregnancy Jen

And hello and happy holidays to you, Dazed


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like we are all really busy! 

Gaynor I can't believe they are 5 months old already. They are gorgeous. Well done for persisting with bf'ing. I know how hard it is, especially with preemies, nevermind with twins!

Jen, congrats on the pregnancy. Will you find out the gender?

Mel, I hope you get sleeping through the night for Christmas too. What a gift that would be! Good luck with Kash's daycare.

Allie, how is Scotland? Does Alistair like his nursery? How is Alex getting along?

Hi Dazed! How are you babe? Happy Holidays!

Life has been utterly crazy for me. We were unofficially evicted 2.5 months ago. Then we never got a formal eviction notice and never heard from our landlord. So we emailed them, telling them we might be willing to buy the house from them and that I'm trying to study for my exams to be a licensed therapist. We told them we'd prefer to keep renting, but if not, maybe we could buy it from them. But either way, we needed to know what was going on because I've had to put my studies on hold in order to look for housing. We never heard back from them! Finally we put a note in with our rent check and asked them to please respond to our email. A few days later we got a response saying they weren't sure what they were doing and would get back to us in a week. It's been OVER a week now! I'm going to email them again today and remind them that they are basically holding us hostage. If we have to move, we need to know. I can't schedule my exams, nor can I buy a plane ticket to visit my mom until I know if I'm moving. 

We put a bid on a house. We offered $60,000 over asking price. It sold for $220,000 over asking. The housing market here is impossible. It wasn't even that nice a house. It was a 2 bed, 1 bath. Less than 1,000 square feet. The kitchen was original from the 1950's. And it ended up selling for $770,000!!! Disgusting.

I'm studying while Delilah naps and on the weekends which gives me no free time. That's why I'm not posting on B&B these days. I'm overwhelmed with being a mom to a very active toddler, studying and dealing with this house shit. 

Delilah is amazing. I love her to pieces even though she is fiercely becoming independent. No is her new favorite word. LOL! It's 7:30 am and she's still sleeping. I, unfortunately, woke at 6am with racing thoughts which is why I've had time to write this. 

I hope everyone has happy holidays! I read when I can, but forgive me that I don't post much. xo


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls! I check in here from time to time but mostly just stalk. 

Sparkly- I love seeing pics of the twins on FB! I cant believe they are almost 5 months old. Im sure life with two little girlies is blissful chaos! 

Mel- FX for sleeping through the night for your Christmas present. Its amazing how valuable sleep is when you arent getting any! Happy 5 months to Riley! I hope the transition for Kash is an easy one. 

Dazed- how are you these days?

Jen- Congrats on #3! It looks like things are going well. 

Allie- love the pictures of Alistair getting his hair cut. You need to have a girl next so she can inherit the same beautiful hair he has!

Amanda- I cant believe you are still in limbo with the eviction. And even more unbelievable is the housing market in your area! That is just insane. I hope things fall into place soon so you can start living your life again and making plans. 

Delilah and Penny have that word in common! I always tell Penny that mommy doesnt like that word and she just rolls her eyes at me! :dohh:


These days I pretty much stick to my journal. Im just now coming out of 1st tri zombie mode and finally feeling human again! Tim and Penny are very happy about this. They were good sports for the first few weeks and helped out so much. Penny was sweet and cuddled on the sofa with me on my rough days and only requested doup aka soup on days where morning sickness kicked my butt.

I also have a fiercely independent girly. I love her strong will but man is it exhausting at times! She is such a sweet, silly and sassy little being.


----------



## Dazed

Hearty! Thats disgusting about the housing situation. I have a rinky-dink little house that I paid $159k for (1,000 sq ft.). My brother lived not far from Berkley during his residency and told me that I would get $1m for the house and land I'm on if it was in CA.

I'm good. Still in a holding pattern. Nick gave me to go ahead to start looking into clinics, but really I'm waiting for my sister to find out her situation to see if I have a real life buddy to go through IVF with. I also have to admit I have been hesitant to really search. Its the what if's that are getting me.


----------



## jenny25

oh god thats terrible about the house situation darling i really hope you get something sorted soon hun its not fair to put your studies on hold i wish they would allow you to buy it hun xxx 

thanks allie and hoping :D 

im not sure if i am yet to be honest i am struggling alot with this pregnancy its been making me very ill and its not really been the most welcoming thing from other people paul and i are happy but other people have been giving us hassle and its made me feel like this pregnancy is a complete inconvenience to some so we both deleted our fb and made a new one as we have some jealous issues from people and i thought it was best to start fresh so i have sent requests to everyone if i have missed someone please let me know id hate to miss any of you guys 

we had quiet the drama yesterday i had to call national grid out ( gas emergency services ) we had a gas leak at home and our cooker has been deemed unsafe to use and had to be disconnected i was frantic how can we afford a new one this close to christmas how am i going to cook for the kids but we did manage to get one from the shop around the corner and they delivered last night as they knew it was an emergency they even took the old one away yesterday was a bad day lol 

i hope everyone is well i will try post when i can as i am quiet busy with the kids and the house paul works all the time so yay for work lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Dazed, thanks for the update. I think about you often and wonder where you are in your process. The what ifs can be crippling. The money, the emotions, the realities, the fantasies all play their part. I remember starting the research for IUI and surrogacy. It took me a long time to come around to both ideas, but especially surrogacy. I kept putting off my research. I wasn't completely ready to dip my foot into that pool. If you ended up doing IVF with your sister, have you considered the what ifs around if one of you got pregnant and the other didn't? I'm sure you have. I'm just curious. Let us know if we can help keep you sane through this process.

Jen, that sounds like a horrible day. Why are people jealous of this pregnancy? I'm sorry it's been so rough. Will you find out the gender?

Amber, when is the next scan? Have you told your work yet? I know I've said it before, but I absolutely adore what you are doing.


----------



## Allie84

Dazed, we are here for you, good luck deciding what to do!

Hearty, I am so shocked about your landlords and the limbo you are in. I hope they get back to you soon....

Amber, I love how you describe Penny....

we have some sassy and snazzy Disco girl babies, that's for sure!

And Disco boys, Alistair can be sassy haha. 

Jen, what a nightmare, so sorry! Glad you found a shop to get you a cooker right away


----------



## Razcox

I am also still here still plodding along. Just had my 2nd failed IVF attempt we have one more go and also one frozen so I am not giving up yet.


----------



## Dazed

Good to hear from you Raz! Here's hoping 3rd times the charm :dust:

Amanda - I have thought about what if only one of us succeeds. Its always in the back of my mind. To be honest, I have always hoped that she would fall before I did so if it happened to her and not me, I would be ok with it. Maybe not right away, but given time. I was in tears when I told her about my last pregnancy because I just didn't think it was fair at the time that I could fall be she couldn't. We do know why she hasn't. Her husbands count was 80! They did some blood work on him to see if it is correctable. I am proud of her though because she is finally going through all the testing.


----------



## jenny25

to be honest im not too sure why hun its really quiet frustrating , but im moving forward and keeping myself happy as possible :) 

raz great to hear from you darling im so sorry about the ivf honey :( xxx


----------



## jenny25

oh as for the gender im not sure yet xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Dazed- Keep us updated! It would be so awesome if your sister could go through it with you. What are the what ifs that are getting to you? I went through it (all but the egg retrieval and money part) this time and would be more than happy to answer any questions you have. 

Jen- what a mess! Im glad you could replace your stove asap. Too bad about people not being excited about the pregnancy. If you and Paul are happy it doesnt matter what those other people think its your life. Live it how you want. 

Amanda- my next appointment is tomorrow but Im pretty sure I wont get a scan. We will have the big scan on the 17th of January. The guys and my sister are all coming to CO for that one. I told my work at 12 weeks and everyone is very excited and supportive. I told my supervisor when I started my meds and she has been very interested and loves hearing all of my updates. Im pleased with how everyone has responded. 

Allie- sassy is what keeps it interesting ;) Penny is always surprising us. 

Raz- I really hope 3rd times the charm! 

Today I am 16 weeks and think I will finally announce on FB. Ive been hesitant this time about announcing and Im not sure why. Im confident that I will be handing the guys their baby in May/June and I am very happy to be doing so I dont know why I keep putting the announcement off. Maybe its because its not my baby?:shrug: I'm also a little more private about this topic since it involves other people. I originally planned to post a picture of the 12 week ultrasound but thought it would be insensitive of me to post a picture of a baby that isn't mine. Any way... I wrote Due in June on a heart cut out and had Tim take a picture of me holding the heart by my belly (the picture is just of my midsection) so I plan to use that as my FB announcement.


----------



## jenny25

awww hoping hun thank you , congrats on the surrogacy darling your giving someone a very special gift you are an amazing strong woman xxx


----------



## Allie84

I loved your FB announcement, Amber!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls just popping to see how everyone is doing xx


----------



## msarkozi

sorry I have been MIA. I keep forgetting to check in because it was so quiet in here for awhile. 

Not much going on. Riley keeps me busy. He started crawling a couple weeks ago, and really gets around now. He was sick with an ear infection last week and finally got over it a couple days ago. I managed to catch something and have barely slept because of my cough. And now this morning Kash woke up with a fever. I have him sleeping in our bed right now so I can monitor him through the night. 

Congrats Jenny on your pregnancy. 

Raz, so good to hear from you. Sorry about the IVF :(

Amber, so sorry for you too. How is everyone doing?

Hi to all the other girls as well. Riley is getting tired and whining, so I better get him to sleep now.....


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! For some reason when my screen froze up this was what was showing up in my subscribed feed! So crazy! I miss you all. :) :( 

Mel, are you getting married soon?!?!?

Jenny, you've had another baby since you last posted?!?! 

Does anyone know what's going with Megg? Did she get a divroce? Megg, are you here?!?! 

Alistair is turning three in 6 weeks. I can't believe it! I wonder if we did a Disco baby count right now where we'd be....because a lot of you have had number 2 already.


----------



## Sparkly

Hi Allie :hi:

Wow how is Alistair almost 3 already?? The disco babies are getting big!

Quite a few of us have had 2 babies since we started, actually Carly is due her 3rd in December!!

My girls are 14 months already.....it's all happening too fast for my liking!


----------



## Dazed

:saywhat: I never heard about Megg. Last FB post I saw was about only being in Peoria for a brief while and she was sorry.


----------



## msarkozi

sorry Allie, I missed your post. I am sure you seen already, but yes we got married on October 4th :) What a perfect day it was too. It had been so windy in Red Deer, but that day there was no wind at all, and was a beautiful day. We had so much fun. 

I seen Megg saying on fb before that her and Kevin were ending their marriage. The pictures she had posted the other day, she looks gorgeous. I hope she is happy :)

Sparkly, I sure hope Ben feels better soon!!! Thinking of you guys!


----------

